# Iranian Chill Thread



## SOHEIL

This thread is for our Iranian members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". We can also talk about Iranian Cuisine, Culture, Tv shows, Domestic news.

If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.

For language; "We can use Persian but we'll also have to use English to inform other non-Persian members."

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL , Thanks for opening the thread. @Serpentine , can you please make the thread sticky? @turkish members , Thanks for the idea, actually we have used "Çay Bahçesi" thread idea for opening this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.U.R.B.

How many types of &#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; do you guys have there in Iran?
And which type is usually liked or commonly served?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Agha joon - ghalion amadeh hast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Who is your favorite actress ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

LoveIcon said:


> Agha joon - ghalion amadeh hast



Bah Bah Bah ... mibinam ke az khadamaate dodo dam nahaayate estefaade ro mibarid !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Who is your favorite actress ?



Mahnaz Afsharhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152224417843696&set=a.497227118695.302848.49548463695&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/Official.Mahnaz.Afshar

Leila Hatami
https://www.facebook.com/Cinema4Peace



S.U.R.B. said:


> How many types of &#1602;&#1607;&#1608;&#1607; do you guys have there in Iran?
> And which type is usually liked or commonly served?



I guess mostly French and Turkish types

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

SOHEIL said:


> Bah Bah Bah ... mibinam ke az khadamaate dodo dam nahaayate estefaade ro mibarid !!!



Dastet dard na kone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Ok guys, you can talk in English and Persian here, about whatever you want, but, only and only here.
In any other place in this section, English language should be used, so I have to be more strict since warnings have not been enough. Do not use non-English language in any other thread. Also, do not insult anyone here, even in Persian, or I'll have to close the thread and issue infractions.
Sorry for being too strict, but I have to follow the rules too.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SOHEIL

Ino niga !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Esfand

@SOHEIL Will Tractor Sazi win PGL this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Inaa chiye @SOHEIL ???? what are these pics @SOHEIL?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Inaa chiye @SOHEIL ???? what are these pics @SOHEIL?



Tarlaan parvaaneh !!!

fekr bad nakon baba !!! fekr kardi ax mano gf hast !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> @SOHEIL Will Tractor Sazi win PGL this year?



Trakhtor is very good LOL btw, I like both Persepolis and Trakhtor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Tarlaan parvaaneh !!!
> 
> fekr bad nakon baba !!! fekr kardi ax mano gf hast !?



LOL , are ye fekraayo shabih e hamin  don't you wanna date Emma anymore?  LOL
nazaar in aksaa ra, Emma naaraahat mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL , are ye fekraayo shabih e hamin  don't you wanna date Emma anymore?  LOL
> nazaar in aksaa ra, Emma naaraahat mishe



Agha shaye'e dorost nakon ... man ta hala ba hich kasi dost nabodam !!!

Emma (stone/watson) ham har 2 ghablan amalyat anjam dadan !!!

ma jens dast dovvom var nemidarim !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> Trakhtor is very good LOL btw, I like both Persepolis and Trakhtor



Yes, I know of them because of Ali Karimi, I like him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Agha shaye'e dorost nakon ... man ta hala ba hich kasi dost nabodam !!!
> 
> Emma (stone/watson) ham har 2 ghablan amalyat anjam dadan !!!
> 
> ma jens dast dovvom var nemidarim !



LOL vaase dokhtare mardom harf dar nayaar 
fekr kardi mitouni esmet ra rou dokhtar e mardom bezaari va bepichouni? LOL 



Esfand said:


> Yes, I know of them because of Ali Karimi, I like him



Yeah, Ali Karimi is the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

@SOHEIL - Tell me some good place in tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL vaase dokhtare mardom harf dar nayaar
> fekr kardi mitouni esmet ra rou dokhtar e mardom bezaari va bepichouni? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Ali Karimi is the best.



Aziz jan ... kharej ke hichi !!! to hamin Iran dokhtare parde dar kam yab shode !!!

to kharej ham BF/GF = sigheye mahramiat va FAK !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

LoveIcon said:


> @SOHEIL - Tell me some good place in tehran



It depends that which type of places you like the most. Restaurants? skiing? hiking? palaces? monuments? Towers? museums? , ... which one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

rmi5 said:


> It depends that which type of places you like the most. Restaurants? skiing? hiking? palaces? monuments? Towers? museums? , ... which one?



None of these - SOHEIL is more expert than you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Aziz jan ... kharej ke hichi !!! to hamin Iran dokhtare parde dar kam yab shode !!!
> 
> to kharej ham BF/GF = sigheye mahramiat va FAK !



LOL , haalaa yani tanha moshkelet ba Emma ine?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

LoveIcon said:


> @SOHEIL - Tell me some good place in tehran



For what kind of purposes !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

SOHEIL said:


> For what kind of purposes !?



For peace of mind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL , haalaa yani tanha moshkelet ba Emma ine?



Na ba ammash ham moshkel daram !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

agha thread jadid baz mikonin mano metion nemikonin !!? eyvoola! 

yashasin trakhtor @LoveIcon @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

LoveIcon said:


> None of these - SOHEIL is more expert than you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

LoveIcon said:


> For peace of mind



Ghahbe khone !?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Ghahbe khone !?



adabam ke nadari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

I both felt nostalgic and happy when i saw this thread. 

As i struggled so much to open ours at the time.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/246384-turkish-members-club.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/suggestions-discussions/246302-turkish-members-club.html

So i wanna ask, can we talk politics here or not. As in Turkish section, we have specific thread to discuss politics and it's forbidden to discuss in "Çay bahçesi"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> *agha thread jadid baz mikonin mano metion nemikonin !!? eyvoola! *
> 
> yashasin trakhtor @LoveIcon @rmi5


 @haman10 > in ham mention 
you are welcomed to this thread in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> I both felt nostalgic and happy when i saw this thread.
> 
> As i struggled so much to open ours at the time.
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/246384-turkish-members-club.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/suggestions-discussions/246302-turkish-members-club.html
> 
> So i wanna ask, can we talk politics here or not. As in Turkish section, we have specific thread to discuss politics and it's forbidden to discuss in "Çay bahçesi"



yes bro!! we promise not to ban u  but just in this thread !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I both felt nostalgic and happy when i saw this thread.
> 
> As i struggled so much to open ours at the time.
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/246384-turkish-members-club.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/suggestions-discussions/246302-turkish-members-club.html
> 
> So i wanna ask, can we talk politics here or not. As in Turkish section, we have specific thread to discuss politics and it's forbidden to discuss in "Çay bahçesi"



This thread is very new, and I guess we haven't stablished any rule about politics in this thread yet.
What's your suggestion?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

SOHEIL said:


> Ghahbe khone !?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

This should be a Poll thread, but it can go wrong in many ways.

So i wanna ask which one do you think is better. 

*Rouhani or Ahmedinejad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> This should be a Poll thread, but it can go wrong in many ways.
> 
> So i wanna ask which one do you think is better.
> 
> *Rouhani or Ahmedinejad.*



rouhani 

ahmadinejad spat on the economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> This should be a Poll thread, but it can go wrong in many ways.
> 
> So i wanna ask which one do you think is better.
> 
> *Rouhani or Ahmedinejad.*



President in Iran has a limited power, but anyways, it would be interesting and funny for me if someone chooses Ahmadinejad as the better one in your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> This thread is very new, and I guess we haven't stablished any rule about politics in this thread yet.
> What's your suggestion?



Mate, i'am not so much into your politics. The problem with the Turkish politics are we are divided as "AKP supporters" and "non-AKP supporters" Which can be crudely deduced as Islamist vs Seculars.

So things got heated in a very few posts. This is the reason why we banned politics from "Çay Bahçesi"

If you don't have a similar problem and/or you are not hot-headed crazies like us. I don't see a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> President in Iran has a limited power.



oh these greenies!!

ey khoda maro az dast in "greeni" ha nejat bede!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> If you don't have a similar problem and/or you are not hot-headed crazies like us. I don't see a problem.



nah we are okey bro 
@rmi5  @LoveIcon 

mano soheil , be shoma !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'am not so much into your politics. The problem with the Turkish politics are we are divided as "AKP supporters" and "non-AKP supporters" Which can be crudely deduced as Islamist vs Seculars.
> 
> So things got heated in a very few posts. This is the reason why we banned politics from "Çay Bahçesi"
> 
> If you don't have a similar problem and/or you are not hot-headed crazies like us. I don't see a problem.



I totally understand what you wrote. The same story exist among us. we have the same division between Iranians, we are divided between who like and support Iranian regime, aka Islamists like Soheil and haman , ... , and who hate the regime who are mostly seculars like me and Abii, ....
LOL, we sometimes get hot-headed like you guys, and after that we usually reach to peace again 



haman10 said:


> oh these greenies!!
> 
> ey khoda maro az dast in "greeni" ha nejat bede!!



LOL, I am not a supporter of Karoubi and Mousavi. I believe in overthrown of the regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@mohsen 

mohsen kojaie balam jan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

sth funny!! right now ,i can see that rmi5 have posted and quoted me , but i cant see his post!!

what the F is wrong with this site??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


>



Check this out

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

A doctor from France says:"In France , the medicine is so advanced that we cut off a man's testicles; we put them into another man, and in 6 weeks he is looking for work."

A German doctor comments quietly : "That's nothing, in Germany we take part of the brain out of a person; we put it into another person head, and in 4 weeks he is looking for work."

A Russian doctor says boasting :"That's nothing either. In Russia we take out half of the heart from a person; we put it into another person's chest, and in 2 weeks he is looking for work."

The U.S. doctor laughs and answers loudly immediately: "That's nothing my colleagues, you are way behind us....in the USA , about 5 years ago, we grabbed a person from Kenya with no brains, no heart, and no balls....we made him President of the United States, and now....... the whole damn country is looking for work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Serpentine said:


> Ok guys, you can talk in English and Persian here, about whatever you want, but, only and only here.
> In any other place in this section, English language should be used, so I have to be more strict since warnings have not been enough. Do not use non-English language in any other thread. Also, do not insult anyone here, even in Persian, or I'll have to close the thread and issue infractions.
> Sorry for being too strict, but I have to follow the rules too.



&#1607;&#1604; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

First of all, I'd like to thank @Sinan for his idea and efforts to keep Çay Bahçesi (Tea Garden) in order, as well as his contribution to our section. He one qualified member of this forum for sure.

Well, i'm not gonna advertise some rules here, as they are moderation issues that I would talk them with @Serpentine personally.

I wish you happy and peaceful conversations at this threat within the line of mutual respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ey baw !! sag too rouh in site!!!

man ke raftam lala 
@Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> This should be a Poll thread, but it can go wrong in many ways.
> 
> So i wanna ask which one do you think is better.
> 
> *Rouhani or Ahmedinejad.*



Its too early to judge Rouhani, but I can't imagine him doing worse than Ahmadinejad. Ahmadinejad is the worst president Iran had in its entire history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Congratulations on the opening of your coffee/tea house.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

T-123456 said:


> Congratulations on the opening of your coffee/tea house.



Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Yzd Khalifa said:


> &#1607;&#1604; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;



LOL, Nope @Yzd Khalifa . Iranians cannot speak in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ey baw !! sag too rouh in site!!!
> 
> man ke raftam lala
> @Serpentine



aghayoun beshetaabid ke Forum azad shod   @SOHEIL , @haman10 , @LoveIcon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Nope @Yzd Khalifa . Iranians cannot speak in Arabic.



 I thought so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Ok guys, you can talk in English and Persian here, about whatever you want, but, only and only here.
> In any other place in this section, English language should be used, so I have to be more strict since warnings have not been enough. Do not use non-English language in any other thread. Also, do not insult anyone here, even in Persian, or I'll have to close the thread and issue infractions.
> Sorry for being too strict, but I have to follow the rules too.



Mate you have much experience than me in this forum and i don't wanna sound like, i'm trying to teach you your own job but i humbly request you to take my opinion into consideration.

As we faced a similar problem in our section. I can say, closing a popular and frequently used thread because of the misbehavior of some posters will not be a punishment for them but to all Iranian posters as well as non-Iranian posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Sinan said:


> Mate you have much experience than me in this forum and i don't wanna sound like, i'm trying to teach you your own job but i humbly request you to take my opinion into consideration.
> 
> As we faced a similar problem in our section. I can say, closing a popular and frequently used thread because of the misbehavior of some posters will not be a punishment for them but to all Iranian posters as well as non-Iranian posters.



maan...it was only a one time closure, done with military discipline. It was not to punish you. Let me tell what happened next.

Now, doesn't matter sticky or not;

1- When a troll comes, you guys just don't give a sh¡t...you mention me there, and we handle it.

2- And that day, there was an argument between Turkish members caused by a troll.

Now, when we see an argument between our guys, I see that even before I read it, i see you guys handle it at your own. And nobody from us gets warned/infracted. .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> This should be a Poll thread, but it can go wrong in many ways.
> 
> So i wanna ask which one do you think is better.
> 
> *Rouhani or Ahmedinejad.*


Neither, one is an arab wannabe piece of **** scum bag akhoond, who even changed his name to arabic first and last names (rouhani), and the other is a village idiot who fucked the country in the *** with no lube for close to a decade. 

Both dictators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Abii said:


> Neither, one is an arab wannabe piece of **** scum bag akhoond, who even changed his name to arabic first and last names (rouhani), and the other is a village idiot who fucked the country in the *** with no lube for close to a decade.
> 
> Both dictators.



If our enemies are mourning Ahmadinejad's departure, you know that he has really focked up. There is not a day that Netanyahu is not missing his old friend Ahmadinejad. In fact, the Mossad joked that Ahmedinajad is the best mole they have ever had. They even jokingly say that Ahmadinejad is a Persian Jew which was out to destroy Iran. 

Ronen Bergman on the Power Structure in Iran - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Mate you have much experience than me in this forum and i don't wanna sound like, i'm trying to teach you your own job but i humbly request you to take my opinion into consideration.
> 
> As we faced a similar problem in our section. I can say, closing a popular and frequently used thread because of the misbehavior of some posters will not be a punishment for them but to all Iranian posters as well as non-Iranian posters.



Thanks mate, but I'm going to do it for sake of all members, it won't be be a permanent closure.

If too many posts are reported from this thread and even if I don't close it, other Mods will do it or even delete it, since they may not understand the language used very well to clean it up.

So I'm asking all members not to troll or insult, in English or any language. I'm trying to keep this thread open as long as it goes and it's going to be possible only with help of members themselves.

I'll try to keep this thread safe from very few trolls that may cause trouble here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

@SOHEIL 

Do we have a thread on persian art?


----------



## -SINAN-

Neptune said:


> maan...it was only a one time closure, done with military discipline. It was not to punish you. Let me tell what happened next.
> 
> Now, doesn't matter sticky or not;
> 
> 1- When a troll comes, you guys just don't give a sh¡t...you mention me there, and we handle it.
> 
> 2- And that day, there was an argument between Turkish members caused by a troll.
> 
> Now, when we see an argument between our guys, I see that even before I read it, i see you guys handle it at your own. And nobody from us gets warned/infracted. .



I know mate.  You are doing an awesome job. No need worry about anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL

Man you made me excited when i first see the Greek flag.... Then i realized, it was you.... 

Just beware, we love to bully Greeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Man you made me excited when i first see the Greek flag.... Then i realized, it was you....
> 
> Just beware, we love to bully Greeks.



Greeks are doomed bro, welcome to present.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Neptune said:


> Well, i'm not gonna advertise some rules here, as they are moderation issues that I would talk them with @Serpentine personally.



nah!! ur rules are harsh!! keep them away from @Serpentine!!

he is softer that u

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Yzd Khalifa said:


> &#1607;&#1604; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;



Why you speak classic arabic??? 
We can speak saudi dialect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Neither, one is an arab wannabe piece of **** scum bag akhoond, who even changed his name to arabic first and last names (rouhani), and the other is a village idiot who fucked the country in the *** with no lube for close to a decade.
> 
> Both dictators.



shut your hell hole up and post like a human being , dont curse everyone ! idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Abii said:


> Neither, one is an arab wannabe piece of **** scum bag akhoond, who even changed his name to arabic first and last names (rouhani), and the other is a village idiot who fucked the country in the *** with no lube for close to a decade.
> 
> Both dictators.


What's problem with you and arabs??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> nah!! ur rules are harsh!! keep them away from @Serpentine!!
> 
> he is softer that u



@Neptune is a softy.  But he is very strict with trolls and insults. 

You should have seen our previous mod @Deno when she locked and cleaned the thread. Nobody dared to write anything in the same thread again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> @Neptune is a softy.  But he is very strict with trolls and insults.
> 
> You should have seen our previous mod @Deno when she locked and cleaned the thread. Nobody dared to write anything in the same thread again.



well he gave me 2 negetive points for saying "can anka fly"  

although webby reversed all of 'em

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you speak classic arabic???
> We can speak saudi dialect



Eeh? No one can understand our Arabic.


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> well he gave me 2 negetive points for saying "can anka fly"
> 
> although webby reversed all of 'em



Well he can separate a sincere question than trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, I am not a supporter of Karoubi and Mousavi. I believe in overthrown of the regime.



lol!! rmi5 dar khab binad panbe dane !! 





Yzd Khalifa said:


> Eeh? No one can understand our Arabic.



yeah !! even the lord himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

haman10 said:


> yeah !! even the lord himself



Idk about The Lord, but Saudi Arabic isn't easy to understand despite the fact that it is the closet to Arabic. - I'm referring to the Saudi plain - or white - accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

haman10 said:


> well he gave me 2 negetive points for saying "can anka fly"
> 
> although webby reversed all of 'em



No bro. The first one I gave you is still active, as you'll serve it if you get banned again. And the other one was lifted by me, not Webby ))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Neptune said:


> No bro. The first one I gave you is still active, as you'll serve it if you get banned again. And the other one was lifted by me, not Webby ))



tnx mate !!  

anyhow i thought webby left it as he replied in GH :



> Relax, i will unban you.


 



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Idk about The Lord, but Saudi Arabic isn't easy to understand despite the fact that it is the closet to Arabic. - I'm referring to the Saudi plain - or white - accent.



I KNOW BRO :d

i was referring to your unclear needs!! no one knows what saudi arabians are talking about 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hi Iranians, hope for a peacefull but a competitive future for our two countrys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Check this out



Pff, this is nothing, check this out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjBSAB1HMmU

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Neither, one is an arab wannabe piece of **** scum bag akhoond, who even changed his name to arabic first and last names (rouhani), and the other is a village idiot who fucked the country in the *** with no lube for close to a decade.
> 
> Both dictators.



There is no democracy in the world . It doesn't exist in real world , Democracy was created to fool people around the world .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Hi Iranians, hope for a peacefull but a competitive future for our two countrys.



tnx dear bro !! 

we are friends right now , and god willing this will continue forever  
@Sinan @xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.U.R.B.

@haman10, you are a medical student/a practicing physician or a surgeon.......?
Sorry i forgot.(Hopefully i'm not forgetting the Id.)
Could not keep a record of it.And that thread is buried deep somewhere.
How are things going?
Enjoying your profession/job/studies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S.U.R.B. said:


> @haman10, you are a medical student/a practicing physician or a surgeon.......?
> Sorry i forgot.(Hopefully i'm not forgetting the Id.)
> Could not keep a record of it.And that thread is buried deep somewhere.
> How are things going?
> Enjoying your profession/job/studies?



hi bro  

well actually i'm studying medicine and i have 4 yrs to go!!! i'm just studying basic sience now !! 

and to tell u the truth , i dont enjoy [till now but i like my field] it because we are thought worthless things  like bacteriology , parasitology and so on!!

u see i'm interested in clinical studies , i hate this kind of basic science things!!  

what about u brah?? what are u doing??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

haman10 said:


> hi bro
> 
> well actually i'm studying medicine and i have 4 yrs to go!!! i'm just studying basic sience now !!
> 
> and to tell u the truth , i dont enjoy [till now but i like my field] it because we are thought worthless things  like bacteriology , parasitology and so on!!
> 
> u see i'm interested in clinical studies , i hate this kind of basic science things!!
> 
> what about u brah?? what are u doing??



Bro! .I can tell it, but you know it's important.Indeed it sometimes feel that it'll kill or waste you.But it's an important link in that chain.It's quite early for you.And you'll start enjoying it later on.Just don't get bogged down by that though.Keep yourself up to date, find some interesting and interactive material/ books that can make it more palatable.

(But i know whatever you do, it's a tough journey.....)

I'm a resident in surgery.And i'm satisfied.Good to have you here.
God bless you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S.U.R.B. said:


> I'm a resident in surgery.And i'm satisfied.Good to have you here.



thank u sir  god bless u too!!

ur resident ? oh my god!! well i have to study sth about 6-10 yrs to become someone like u!! 

thank u very much for your advise !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

haman10 said:


> thank u sir  god bless u too!!
> 
> ur resident ? oh my god!! well i have to study sth about 6-10 yrs to become someone like u!!
> 
> thank u very much for your advise !



You are welcome!
Anything you desire to ask ,feel free to PM me.

Something is not working well with Mr.defence.pk today.It's quite slow and i can't even delete my duplicate post above.

See you later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> lol!! rmi5 dar khab binad panbe dane !!



Agha mage ma az oun baraadaraan e sousmaar khorim ke az zarbolmasal e shotor estefaade kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 

hi bro 

shoma to us che shoghli darin? mohandes che reshte ie hastin?


----------



## rmi5

Dobaareh engaar in thread be F raft, baaz ham page 7 ra neshoun nemide ke 

P.S. alaanam engaar ye seri post ha paak shodesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL @Serpentine @Ostad @rmi5 @ResurgentIran @JEskandari and at all iranian members :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> Hi Iranians, hope for a peacefull but a competitive future for our two countrys.



Not me, I dont hope se. We are coming for BLOOD!!
Just kidding. lol

I dont think there need to be so fierce rivalry between Iran and Turkey. Culturally we are very close. I love Turkey, because it reminds me of Iran. The people, music, food etc.
I go there every summer to our apartment in Alanya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> There is no democracy in the world . It doesn't exist in real world , Democracy was created to fool people around the world .



That's like saying you'd like to drink ****** water b/c there's no 100% clean water in the world!!! 

I'll stick to my drinking water. You can drink your ****** brown water if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

stupid internet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

xenon54 said:


> Pff, this is nothing, check this out.
> 
> haha actual this is nothing watch this worst fight scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst mortar launch turkish rambo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turkish E.T

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

TURK&#304;SH STAR WARS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Jessica_L said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Do we have a thread on persian art?



No 



Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Man you made me excited when i first see the Greek flag.... Then i realized, it was you....
> 
> Just beware, we love to bully Greeks.



This is my location bro !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

SOHEIL said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> This is my location bro !



then i'm staying in Tel Aviv until you leave


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> That's like saying you'd like to drink ****** water b/c there's no 100% clean water in the world!!!
> 
> I'll stick to my drinking water. You can drink your ****** brown water if you want.



So what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL

Seriously, what's the deal about changing your location flag? What's going on dude?!!!


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Seriously, what's the deal about changing your location flag? What's going on dude?!!!



I am in goddamn greece ! 



Neptune said:


> then i'm staying in Tel Aviv until you leave



No problem bro ... go and kick some chicks in butt !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> I both felt nostalgic and happy when i saw this thread.
> 
> As i struggled so much to open ours at the time.
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/246384-turkish-members-club.html
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/suggestions-discussions/246302-turkish-members-club.html
> 
> So i wanna ask, can we talk politics here or not. As in Turkish section, we have specific thread to discuss politics and it's forbidden to discuss in "Çay bahçesi"



No politics !

fohsh nane gozashtam harki bahs siasi kone ! 



LoveIcon said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> *I am in goddamn greece !*
> 
> 
> 
> No problem bro ... go and kick some chicks in butt !



Are arvaahet 



SOHEIL said:


> No politics !
> 
> fohsh nane gozashtam harki bahs siasi kone !



LOL, chera?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Are arvaahet
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, chera?!!!



to rohet ! khob mage safar kardan gonahe !?

felan ke goh tarin keshvare europa Italia bode ... 

age kasi bahs siasi kone mizaramesh to ignore list 



Yzd Khalifa said:


> &#1607;&#1604; &#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1591;&#1610;&#1593; &#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;&#1567;



&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1705; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608; !&#1567;

&#1608;&#1740; &#1705;&#1606;&#1578; &#1575;&#1587;&#1662;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> to rohet ! khob mage safar kardan gonahe !?
> 
> felan ke goh tarin keshvare europa Italia bode ...
> 
> age kasi bahs siasi kone mizaramesh to ignore list
> 
> 
> 
> *&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1705; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608; !&#1567;*



Nemidounam, akhe har rouz yek parcham e jadid mizaari LOL
OK, NO more politics discussion in the thread.
LOL, baraadare sousmarkhoremoun porsid:
can we talk in Arabic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Nemidounam, akhe har rouz yek parcham e jadid mizaari LOL
> OK, NO more politics discussion in the thread.
> LOL, baraadare sousmarkhoremoun porsid:
> can we talk in Arabic?



&#1740;&#1587; &#1570;&#1740; &#1606;&#1608;

&#1711;&#1608;&#1711;&#1604; &#1578;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1604;&#1740;&#1578; &#1575;&#1740;&#1586; &#1711;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1601;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> &#1740;&#1587; &#1570;&#1740; &#1606;&#1608;
> 
> &#1711;&#1608;&#1711;&#1604; &#1578;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1604;&#1740;&#1578; &#1575;&#1740;&#1586; &#1711;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1601;



Really? After 6 years of Arabic classes in Iran, you used google translate for its translation?
Anyways, Arabic is useless for us, and as you said google translate is also available in the necessity case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Really? After 6 years of Arabic classes in Iran, you used google translate for its translation?
> Anyways, Arabic is useless for us, and as you said google translate is also available in the necessity case.



Arabic classes was a pain in the @$$ !!! 
@Sinan ... what is your idea about miley's VMA performance !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Arabic classes was a pain in the @$$ !!!



LOL, I know. the whole meaning of a word changes just by changing a "harkat". 
WTF is "Mosannaa"? and also tenses sucks in Arabic as well. And also "e'laal" which shows how much disordered this language is.
Anyways, it's really a useless language in 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan ... what is your idea about miley's VMA performance !?



Had no idea, until i saw to post above..... Well, it's up to her, if she wants to be labelled as a slut or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Had no idea, until i saw to post above..... Well, it's up to her, if she wants to be labelled as a slut or not.



she was a good girl ... but she changed her mind !!!

Money changes people's mind !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Agha mage ma az oun baraadaraan e sousmaar khorim ke az zarbolmasal e shotor estefaade kardi?



na dadash bebakhshid manzouramo bad fahmidi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Neptune said:


> then i'm staying in Tel Aviv until you leave



OOPS!! didnt notice that before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na dadash bebakhshid manzouramo bad fahmidi



LOL, fahmidam, khodam ra zadam be oun raah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

LOVE IRAN <3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

SOHEIL said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> This is my location bro !



Someone should start one I guess because persian art is beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Question... 
Iranians or the general public in Iran likes/ lean more toward Real Madrid or Barcelona??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Syrian Lion said:


> Question...
> Iranians or the general public in Iran likes/ lean more toward Real Madrid or Barcelona??



fancy pants => Real Madrid

others => Barcelona.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Ostad said:


> fancy pants => Real Madrid
> 
> others => Barcelona.



and why is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Syrian Lion said:


> and why is that?



are you fan of Real Madrid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Ostad said:


> are you fan of Real Madrid?



 Madridista forever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Syrian Lion said:


> Madridista forever



sorry bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Syrian Lion said:


> Madridista forever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


>



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

&#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1711;&#1607; &#1601;&#1578;&#1608;&#1588;&#1575;&#1662; &#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Syrian Lion said:


> Madridista forever



You disappointed me bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

dedicated to all the tazi loving traitors

This is your Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> dedicated to all the tazi loving traitors
> 
> This is your Iran



Everything else aside, it's a pretty nice vid!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

double post


----------



## rmi5

@Abii , Thanks for vids. very nice videos. merC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Esfand said:


> Everything else aside, it's a pretty nice vid!



lol where the **** did that second video come from!?

I must have copy pasted it by mistake lol


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> fancy pants => Real Madrid
> 
> others => Barcelona.



They're both popular in Iran tough I like Juve the most


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Our educational system is trash , even worse .
> 
> &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1578;&#1593;&#1589;&#1576; &#1585;&#1608; &#1576;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; . &#1575;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1582;&#1605;&#1740; &#1578;&#1582;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740; &#1578;&#1585;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1588;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1608; &#1705;&#1604; &#1583;&#1606;&#1740;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1607; &#1575;&#1586; &#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1580;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740; &#1606;&#1592;&#1605; &#1578;&#1585; &#1608; &#1576;&#1740; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1578;&#1575;&#1576; &#1578;&#1585;&#1607; .
> 
> &#1588;&#1740;&#1588; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1587;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605; &#1570;&#1605;&#1608;&#1586;&#1588;&#1740; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606; &#1608;&#1604;&#1740; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1740; &#1605;&#1607;&#1606;&#1583;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606;&#1606; &#1740;&#1607; &#1580;&#1605;&#1604;&#1607; &#1740; &#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1607; &#1740; &#1575;&#1606;&#1711;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1585;&#1608; &#1576;&#1606;&#1608;&#1740;&#1587;&#1606; .
> 
> &#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1607; &#1705;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1583;&#1576;&#1582;&#1578;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1607; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1607;&#1575;&#1740; &#1578;&#1582;&#1589;&#1589;&#1740; &#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1607; &#1608; &#1581;&#1578;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585; &#1583;&#1575;&#1606;&#1588;&#1711;&#1575;&#1607; &#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1607; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578; &#1591;&#1608;&#1591;&#1740; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1711;&#1601;&#1578;&#1607; &#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1607; &#1608; &#1607;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1593;&#1579; &#1588;&#1583;&#1607; &#1705;&#1607; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605;&#1607; &#1578;&#1581;&#1589;&#1740;&#1604;&#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1607; &#1740; &#1576;&#1740; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1583; &#1583;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1740;&#1605; .
> 
> &#1581;&#1740;&#1601; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740; &#1705;&#1607; &#1578;&#1608;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1705;&#1578; &#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1588;&#1607; &#1576;&#1607; &#1582;&#1583;&#1575;



100% ba harfaat movaafegham. daghighan hamine.



S00R3NA said:


> They're both popular in Iran tough I like Juve the most



LOL I like AC milan in Italy, Real Madrid in Spain, Manchester in UK, and none of them in germany and france 
And definitely Persepolis in Iran


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> They're both popular in Iran tough I like Juve the most



just joking.
 real madrid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

bayanbox.ir/id/50746490980670454?download

I didn't find anywhere else to put this but found it both useful and painful . Sorry if you don't like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Do you guys celebrate Mehregan? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehregan


----------



## Surenas

Esfand said:


> Do you guys celebrate Mehregan? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehregan



Yes, many do. In fact, Iranians love these kind of celebrations much more than those Islamic festivities. Iranians were a joyful and hedonistic people before the mullahs started to import all these Shia Arab mourn events.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Serpentine said:


> You disappointed me bro.



It seems like most of my Iranians bros are Barcelona fans..

my reaction right now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Syrian Lion said:


> It seems like most of my Iranians bros are Barcelona fans..
> 
> my reaction right now



Madrid is the club of Franco, the ex-fascist dictator of Spain. It has a royal reputation too. Barcelona on the other hand is the club of the Catalans, a ethnic minority which were suppressed by Franco, and are mostly in favor of independence. 

Catalonia, the region of Barcelona, comes from the word 'Goths' and 'Alans'. The Goths were a German tribe who settled in the region, while the Alans were an Iranian tribe that settled in Spain.

Therefore, definitely Barcelona!


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> you just said yes, as in "yes I agree."
> 
> Then you follow up by repeating the same nonsense.
> 
> In theory I'm a shia muslim. If I go to war to defend Iran am I fighting for your tazi arab religon or my country? Now bag it.
> 
> 
> 
> mibini torokhoda?
> 
> ye mosht shasgoole be-tamam-mana.
> 
> *Tanha rahe halesh ye golole vasate pishoonishoone. Ye mosht taze be doran resideye tazi. Yavash yavash hamashoon be goh khori mioftan. Chenan tahrima hali azashoon begire ke dige gohe ziadi nakhoran. Nooshe jooneshoon*.



let the "if it was this we could be that" alone. the truth remains that half of nationalists joined MeK..
and i like your logic it reminds me Ahmade Khatami.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Ostad said:


> let the "if it was this we could be that" alone. the truth remains that half of nationalists joined MeK..
> and i like your logic it reminds me Ahmade Khatami.



MEK has never been a nationalistic organization. They only recently adopted the 'Ey Iran' song and those 'Shir-o Khorshid' flags. Same as with the regime, who went from hardcore Islamists in the 80s to pseudo-nationalists in the 21st century. Everyone uses Iran when it suits them, but only few really care about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> *the truth remains that half of nationalists joined MeK.*.



It is BS my dear. can you name those nationalists?

FYI , most of Iranian nationalists like National Front of Iran are liberal and secular, while MEK guys are Islamic leftist(marxist).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> then why today nationalist make up with them in Paris and Newyork.



I don't know you are talking about whom exactly. there may be lots of different reasons. Although they have very different ideologies but both of them are opposition of one single regime. In addition, many of MEK members are living in very bad conditions and they may want to help them due to humanitarian reasons. Anyways, whether we like it or not, MEK members are Iranians as well and many of them need serious helps.


----------



## untitled

Turks have Chai
Iranians have Qehwah

We have naswar ?






Where is my cup of tea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> I don't know you are talking about whom exactly. there may be lots of different reasons. Although they have very different ideologies but both of them are opposition of one single regime. In addition, many of MEK members are living in very bad conditions and they may want to help them due to humanitarian reasons. Anyways, whether we like it or not, MEK members are Iranians as well and many of them need serious helps.



forget it.every body knows these guys.no need tell what they will do if they gain power.
but about nationalists i agree with mohandes Bazargan's(&#1606;&#1607;&#1590;&#1578; &#1570;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740 (totally). but others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

If you guys can't act civil here, It won't be a problem to close this thread any minute.

I said you can talk about anything, but I didn't know insulting religions or beliefs is also part of this 'free discussion'.
So please keep religion (no matter what) out of it or this thread will be gone for good.

DO NOT use insults for anything, literally, or I should act contrary to my desire and ban someone, as one member is already banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Why has abii been banned?


----------



## Serpentine

Surenas said:


> Why has abii been banned?



More than 10 repeated violations.

He should learn not to use that language when talking to other members.
He already had 3 infractions from other mods, so with infraction I gave him, he is banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> what? crying wolf?



crying wolf ! 

pas to chesh shoma ham ma mosalmona ye edde malakh'khor hastim va bayad ye tir khali konid to maghz ma ...

fekr mikardam shoma be digaran ehteram mizarid ... vali intor nist !

shoma ham fekr mikonid maha az hame chi razi hastim ... ma moshkeli nadarim !

ma moshkel darim ... vali bar khalaf shoma ... adress ro eshtebahi nemirim !

man yeki az hezaran javoni hastam ke mitonestam allan mesl shoma to USA va CANADA zendegi konam va hamash karam tohin va tahghire keshvaram bashe !

vali man inja vaistadam ta kenar baghie kasaii ke vaistadan moshkelat ro hal konam !

moshkel ba ghor zadan hal nemishe !

moshkel ba bi din shodan hal nemishe !

moshkel ba hamrah shodan ba kasaii ke mikhan sar be tane in keshvaro mardomesh nabashe hal nemishe !

man entezar nadaram ke kasi inja harf mano taaiid kone ...

vali bedonid maha na ablah hastim , na zod taslim mishim !

100% ham motma'en hastam ke baz be tohin haton edame midid ... 

vali bedonid ye emkani dar in site vojod dare bename *Ignore list* !

man baraye inke tohin haye shoma ro nabinam va aasaabam rahat bashe az in emkan nahaayate estefade ro mibaram !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

@Serpentine 

age yahoo dari mano add kon mikham ye khabare khob behet bedam ! 

soheil_esy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Why has abii been banned?



Cos it's his habit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> crying wolf !
> 
> pas to chesh shoma ham ma mosalmona ye edde malakh'khor hastim va bayad ye tir khali konid to maghz ma ...
> 
> fekr mikardam shoma be digaran ehteram mizarid ... vali intor nist !
> 
> shoma ham fekr mikonid maha az hame chi razi hastim ... ma moshkeli nadarim !
> 
> ma moshkel darim ... vali bar khalaf shoma ... adress ro eshtebahi nemirim !
> 
> man yeki az hezaran javoni hastam ke mitonestam allan mesl shoma to USA va CANADA zendegi konam va hamash karam tohin va tahghire keshvaram bashe !
> 
> vali man inja vaistadam ta kenar baghie kasaii ke vaistadan moshkelat ro hal konam !
> 
> moshkel ba ghor zadan hal nemishe !
> 
> moshkel ba bi din shodan hal nemishe !
> 
> moshkel ba hamrah shodan ba kasaii ke mikhan sar be tane in keshvaro mardomesh nabashe hal nemishe !
> 
> man entezar nadaram ke kasi inja harf mano taaiid kone ...
> 
> vali bedonid maha na ablah hastim , na zod taslim mishim !
> 
> 100% ham motma'en hastam ke baz be tohin haton edame midid ...
> 
> vali bedonid ye emkani dar in site vojod dare bename *Ignore list* !
> 
> man baraye inke tohin haye shoma ro nabinam va aasaabam rahat bashe az in emkan nahaayate estefade ro mibaram !



well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Inam baraye inke javve inja avaz she !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

> you just said yes, as in "yes I agree."
> 
> Then you follow up by repeating the same nonsense.
> 
> In theory I'm a shia muslim. If I go to war to defend Iran am I fighting for your tazi arab religon or my country? Now bag it.
> 
> 
> 
> mibini torokhoda?
> 
> ye mosht shasgoole be-tamam-mana.
> 
> Tanha rahe halesh ye golole vasate pishoonishoone. Ye mosht taze be doran resideye tazi. Yavash yavash hamashoon be goh khori mioftan. Chenan tahrima hali azashoon begire ke dige gohe ziadi nakhoran. Nooshe jooneshoon.



Divine religions are not for 1 unique race , They're for the whole world . So stop using tazi , arab , 6th century for God sake .

You let yourself to insult many people here by mocking them and their beliefs like a piece of cake and then call yourself a civilized Iranian ?!

This is true , we're currently fuc.ked but this is not religion's fault but the ones used it for their own interests which is not something new as you can see this in our history that governors used religion as cover .

You have the right to judge the governors , so have I but judging religion based on their actions doesn't make sense at all .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> crying wolf !
> 
> pas to chesh shoma ham ma mosalmona ye edde malakh'khor hastim va bayad ye tir khali konid to maghz ma ...
> 
> fekr mikardam shoma be digaran ehteram mizarid ... vali intor nist !
> 
> shoma ham fekr mikonid maha az hame chi razi hastim ... ma moshkeli nadarim !
> 
> ma moshkel darim ... vali bar khalaf shoma ... adress ro eshtebahi nemirim !
> 
> man yeki az hezaran javoni hastam ke mitonestam allan mesl shoma to USA va CANADA zendegi konam va hamash karam tohin va tahghire keshvaram bashe !
> 
> vali man inja vaistadam ta kenar baghie kasaii ke vaistadan moshkelat ro hal konam !
> 
> moshkel ba ghor zadan hal nemishe !
> 
> moshkel ba bi din shodan hal nemishe !
> 
> moshkel ba hamrah shodan ba kasaii ke mikhan sar be tane in keshvaro mardomesh nabashe hal nemishe !
> 
> man entezar nadaram ke kasi inja harf mano taaiid kone ...
> 
> vali bedonid maha na ablah hastim , na zod taslim mishim !
> 
> 100% ham motma'en hastam ke baz be tohin haton edame midid ...
> 
> vali bedonid ye emkani dar in site vojod dare bename *Ignore list* !
> 
> man baraye inke tohin haye shoma ro nabinam va aasaabam rahat bashe az in emkan nahaayate estefade ro mibaram !



bebin, in mozakhrafaat ra boro be kasi begou ke amsaal e shoma ha ra nashenaaseh. in mazloum namaayi ha ham be dard e khodet va ham paalegi haat mikhoreh. az amsaale kasaani ke hezaar hezaar az mardome mamlekateshoun ra koshtan, kasi mazloum namaayishoun ra baavar nemikone. hamishe ta jaayi ke mitounid, har kaari ke deletoun mikhaad mikonid, ba'd ham ke baghiye javaabetoun ra midan, va ghaafiye behetoun tang miyaad, shorou' mikonid be mazloum namaayi. boro agha , khodet ra maskhareh kon.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Divine religions are not for 1 unique race , They're for the whole world . So stop using tazi , arab , 6th century for God sake .
> *
> You let yourself to insult many people here by mocking them and their beliefs like a piece of cake and then call yourself a civilized Iranian ?!
> 
> This is true , we're currently fuc.ked but this is not religion's fault but the ones used it for their own interests which is not something new as you can see this in our history that governors used religion as cover .*
> 
> You have the right to judge the governors , so have I but judging religion based on their actions doesn't make sense at all .



Abii is banned, so he can't reply your quote.
most of what you said are BS.
btw, we are in a f**ed up situation for 1400 years. in my opinion, you should have very low IQ if you think it has nothing to do with Islam.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Abii is banned, so he can't reply your quote.
> most of what you said are BS.
> btw, we are in a f**ed up situation for 1400 years. in my opinion, you should have very low IQ if you think it has nothing to do with Islam.



I appreciate it if you explain which part is BS and hope that my friend Abii posts his opinions whenever he can .

You said we're fucked up for 1400 years but I suggest you to read both Parthian and Sasanian empires' history ( especially their last centuries ) to see how our civilized country was like before Islam .

I don't get why people judge everything based on the ones follow it . Most of the Americans and westerns judge Islam based on what Al Qaede does instead of basing their judgement on Qur'an . The same goes for people like you that judge Islam based on what IR does that is nonsense cos Islam is just a tool and cover for the so called IR .


----------



## SOHEIL

@S00R3NA ... you got that !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> I appreciate it if you explain which part is BS and hope that my friend Abii posts his opinions whenever he can .
> 
> You said we're fucked up for 1400 years but I suggest you to read both Parthian and Sasanian empires' history ( especially their last centuries ) to see how our civilized country was like before Islam .
> 
> I don't get why people judge everything based on the ones follow it . Most of the Americans and westerns judge Islam based on what Al Qaede does instead of basing their judgement on Qur'an . The same goes for people like you that judge Islam based on what IR does that is nonsense cos Islam is just a tool and cover for the so called IR .



Not agree with this part : 



> The same goes for people like you that judge Islam based on what IR does that is nonsense cos Islam is just a tool and cover for the so called IR .



IR is not the problem ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> bebin, in mozakhrafaat ra boro be kasi begou ke amsaal e shoma ha ra nashenaaseh. in mazloum namaayi ha ham be dard e khodet va ham paalegi haat mikhoreh. az amsaale kasaani ke hezaar hezaar az mardome mamlekateshoun ra koshtan, kasi mazloum namaayishoun ra baavar nemikone. hamishe ta jaayi ke mitounid, har kaari ke deletoun mikhaad mikonid, ba'd ham ke baghiye javaabetoun ra midan, va ghaafiye behetoun tang miyaad, shorou' mikonid be mazloum namaayi. boro agha , khodet ra maskhareh kon.



man kolli dar mored in harf :



> hezaar hezaar az mardome mamlekateshoun ra koshtan



motale'e kardam ... kos sher hast !

valla inja man chizi joz tohin va tohmat nadidam !

agar ham matni ke neveshtam ro khob bekhoni mibini ke shenakhte jaame va kaameli az shoma daram :



> man entezar nadaram ke kasi inja harf mano taaiid kone ...
> 
> 100% ham motma'en hastam ke baz be tohin haton edame midid ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

S00R3NA said:


> You said we're fucked up for 1400 years but I suggest you to read both Parthian and Sasanian empires' history ( especially their last centuries ) to see how our civilized country was like before Islam.



Is that what they teach you in school nowadays? That the Parthians and Sassanids were barbarians, and Islam changed everything? It is the other way around. Islam destroyed Iran, as has been reported by several historians, and indirectly by our poets. We have nothing in common with that religion.


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> Is that what they teach you in school nowadays? That the Parthians and Sassanids were barbarians, and Islam changed everything? It is the other way around. Islam destroyed Iran, as has been reported by several historians, and indirectly by our poets. We have nothing in common with that religion.



Iran was in corruption before islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I appreciate it if you explain which part is BS and hope that my friend Abii posts his opinions whenever he can .
> 
> You said we're fucked up for 1400 years but I suggest you to read both Parthian and Sasanian empires' history ( especially their last centuries ) to see how our civilized country was like before Islam .
> 
> I don't get why people judge everything based on the ones follow it . Most of the Americans and westerns judge Islam based on what Al Qaede does instead of basing their judgement on Qur'an . The same goes for people like you that judge Islam based on what IR does that is nonsense cos Islam is just a tool and cover for the so called IR .



I don't know whether you are one of those basijis like Soheil or not. If you are one of them, don't care about other people's opinion, and do not consider my reply. But, if you are not one of them and sincerely want to know about history of your country and what islam has done to Iran, I can mention some "aayaat" of Quran and history books of muslims, and you would see whats beyond the veil of islam. Iranians problem is that they cannot read Arabic text, maybe even afraid of that language, and they have not read those texts. Although most of those books are translated to persian, most of the Iranians do not read them, because of ....
Anyways, If you want to know about it, reply to my quote by a yes, and I will mention some useful and necessary history and religious lessens for all of us, Iranians.  In this case, basijis should not whine about it and cry wolf. because it is a free discussion thread, and when I suggested to open this thread, I meant every concern of Iranians can be discussed here.


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> man kolli dar mored in harf :
> 
> 
> 
> motale'e kardam ... kos sher hast !
> 
> valla inja man chizi joz tohin va tohmat nadidam !
> 
> agar ham matni ke neveshtam ro khob bekhoni mibini ke shenakhte jaame va kaameli az shoma daram :



you said:


> 100% ham motma'en hastam ke baz be tohin haton edame midid



after that , you said:


> motale'e kardam ... *kos sher* hast



It seems that you need to look up dictionary for the meaning of "tohin".


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> If you guys can't act civil here, It won't be a problem to close this thread any minute.
> 
> I said you can talk about anything, but I didn't know insulting religions or beliefs is also part of this 'free discussion'.
> So please keep religion (no matter what) out of it or this thread will be gone for good.
> 
> DO NOT use insults for anything, literally, or I should act contrary to my desire and ban someone, as one member is already banned.



Serpentine, You were not fair my friend, you let basijis to say anything they want (personal insult like what soheil is doing, and insulting iranian history like what salman is doing), and when Abii responded to them with anger, you banned Abii. 
Anyways, religion is an important part of Iranians concerns, and discussing about it, is not considered as insulting religion. you need to let people say whatever they want unless when it turns to PERSONAL insults.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Iran was in corruption before islam



I didn't expect to hear anything else from an Iraqi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> Serpentine, You were not fair my friend, you let basijis to say anything they want (personal insult like what soheil is doing, and insulting iranian history like what salman is doing), and when Abii responded to them with anger, you banned Abii.
> Anyways, religion is an important part of Iranians concerns, and discussing about it, is not considered as insulting religion. you need to let people say whatever they want unless when it turns to PERSONAL insults.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect to hear anything else from an Iraqi.


I am half iraqi my father is iranian and read about last Sassanid century

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> you said:
> 
> 
> after that , you said:
> 
> 
> It seems that you need to look up dictionary for the meaning of "tohin".



In chizi ke gofti be estelah kose sher hast !

kose sher dar mavagheii bekar miravad ke harf besyar ajib va gheir vagheii baashad !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> I don't know whether you are one of those basijis like Soheil or not. If you are one of them, don't care about other people's opinion, and do not consider my reply. But, if you are not one of them and sincerely want to know about history of your country and what islam has done to Iran, I can mention some "aayaat" of Quran and history books of muslims, and you would see whats beyond the veil of islam. Iranians problem is that they cannot read Arabic text, maybe even afraid of that language, and they have not read those texts. Although most of those books are translated to persian, most of the Iranians do not read them, because of ....
> Anyways, If you want to know about it, reply to my quote by a yes, and I will mention some useful and necessary history and religious lessens for all of us, Iranians.  In this case, basijis should not whine about it and cry wolf. because it is a free discussion thread, and when I suggested to open this thread, I meant every concern of Iranians can be discussed here.



Ya ! educate us !

Are you blind !?

mentioned guy insulted me 3 times ... no responses from me !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> In chizi ke gofti be estelah kose sher hast !
> 
> kose sher dar mavagheii bekar miravad ke harf besyar ajib va gheir vagheii baashad !



I think we all know persian language very well. I do not need someone to teach me about it.



SOHEIL said:


> Ya ! educate us !





> I don't know whether you are one of those basijis like Soheil or not. If you are one of them, don't care about other people's opinion, and do not consider my reply.


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> @S00R3NA ... you got that !?



Got what ?


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> *I am half iraqi* my father is iranian


yeah, I knew that, that was my point.


> read about last Sassanid century


you have read Which one of books?


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Serpentine, You were not fair my friend, you let basijis to say anything they want (personal insult like what soheil is doing, and insulting iranian history like what salman is doing), and when Abii responded to them with anger, you banned Abii.
> Anyways, religion is an important part of Iranians concerns, and discussing about it, is not considered as insulting religion. you need to let people say whatever they want unless when it turns to PERSONAL insults.



Kose sher = nonsense !

nonsense is not an insult in my dictionary !!!

shoma harf haii ke oon be man goft (tazi/malakhor/...) ro tohin nemidonid !?

haaaa !?

hadde aghal mesl ye mard bahs kon na ba khale zanak bazi !!!

in harfayii ke oon dostet dar morede eslam / payambar / emam hussein zad ro age kasi jeloye room bezane ... rosh ye harekati mizanam ke adress khonash yadesh bere !



S00R3NA said:


> Got what ?



their problem is Islam !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Not agree with this part :
> 
> 
> 
> IR is not the problem ...



Your view is respectable . I myself believe in a religious system WHERE THE WHOLE NATION or a huge percent of the society follows that ideology or religion but Iran is not like that now ( maybe 20 - 30 years ago ) .

Lets not talk about IR as it'll be an endless discussion with no result , By the way I neither support nor oppose that as every system has both advantages and disadvantages .


----------



## Durrak

@SOHEIL check your dictionary brother ... 

1.Words that make no sense.
2.Used to show strong disagreement: "&#8220;Nonsense! No one can do that.&#8221;".


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Iran was in corruption before islam



You can't name me one empire/dynasty that didn't know corruption in the 5th or 6th century. Until the Arabs/Muslims came, raping Iranian women, enslaving them and conversing them to their desert religion. Which eventually led to Iran's downfall of a world/regional superpower, and we almost lost our language and national identity. 

There will come a time that Shiism will be forced to the background in Iran.

And Iran today is more corrupted than any period in its history. We rank along the most corrupted states in the world, like Azerbaijan and various African countries. Islam doesn't have a answer to corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> You can't name me one empire/dynasty that didn't know corruption in the 5th or 6th century. Until the Arabs/Muslims came, raping Iranian women, enslaving them and conversing them to their desert religion. Which eventually led to Iran's downfall of a world/regional superpower, and we almost lost our language and national identity.
> 
> There will come a time that Shiism will be forced to the background in Iran.
> 
> And Iran today is more corrupted than any period in its history. We rank along the most corrupted states in the world, like Azerbaijan and various African countries. Islam doesn't have a answer to corruption.



I mean in the last Sassanid century

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I mean in the last Sassanid century



The Sassanids exhausted Iran due to all their wars with the Byzantine Empire. The Sassanids were a indigenous empire, who implemented a indigenous religion of Iranians, Zoroastrianism. I would rather live in a indigenous corrupt state than to live under a foreign ideology and corrupted state. Do you know how many centuries it took for Iranians to completely converse to Islam? Its not our religion, and never will be.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Is that what they teach you in school nowadays? That the Parthians and Sassanids were barbarians, and Islam changed everything? It is the other way around. Islam destroyed Iran, as has been reported by several historians, and indirectly by our poets. We have nothing in common with that religion.



Let religion aside my friend .

one of the most important reasons that Parthian empire tore apart and got destroyed by Sassanians was Zoroastrianism . The Zoroastrianism which was a revolutionary religion and fought against injustice in late parthian era reached power and lost both it's color and way and little by little became a tool for late Sassanian spoiled kings to use it for fooling public and covering the injustice , corruption and the terrible class differences they had brought for the society no need to mention those long and costly wars that had made the country a garrison and poor people weak .


The spoiled Sassanian kings and Zoroastrianism ( the former revolutionary religion which had become a puppet in kings' hands and served them instead of seeking justice and peoples' right ) made that powerful and rich country that weak and vulnerable that some perverted people such as Mani and Mazdak with their bogus religions became a great threat for Sassanian empire that could end them sooner than Arabs . 

The worst part was that the Sassanian empire that had killed and brought Roman emperors to knees and Zoroastrianism that was stronger and richer than ever that enjoyed Noblesse support and had lots of temples , farms etc under it's control led the country to the edge that Buddhism from the east , Islam from south west and Christianity from Eastern Roman empire borders were about to take the whole country which finally was done by Muslims .


The reason of fall of Sassanid empire was not in Arabian peninsula but in our own country .

Whether you like it or don't , This is a sad fact that our country was already destroyed by last Sassanian kings tough no one can deny Arabs' brutality in killing , enslaving , demolishing and looting .


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> yeah, I knew that, that was my point.
> 
> you have read Which one of books?



I have read dozens of books and articles about that era especially Parthians .


----------



## Surenas

*Iranians Mixed on Nuclear Capabilities
*






Iranians Mixed on Nuclear Capabilities


----------



## Sugarcane

Happy Eid to all ladies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Surenas said:


> Madrid is the club of Franco, the ex-fascist dictator of Spain. It has a royal reputation too. Barcelona on the other hand is the club of the Catalans, a ethnic minority which were suppressed by Franco, and are mostly in favor of independence.
> 
> Catalonia, the region of Barcelona, comes from the word 'Goths' and 'Alans'. The Goths were a German tribe who settled in the region, *while the Alans were an Iranian tribe that settled in Spain.
> *
> Therefore, definitely Barcelona!



Honestly, I did not know that part, that is very interesting, thanks for sharing that.. 

and about Franco and stuff, I'm a fan of Real Madrid today  and they are royal, because they are the kings of football

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

Is it just me or is this thread set to inverse rendering?


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I have read dozens of books and articles about that era especially Parthians .



It was my reply to Salman, and it was my question from him.

I asked a different question from you:


> I don't know whether you are one of those basijis like Soheil or not. If you are one of them, don't care about other people's opinion, and do not consider my reply. But, if you are not one of them and sincerely want to know about history of your country and what islam has done to Iran, I can mention some "aayaat" of Quran and history books of muslims, and you would see whats beyond the veil of islam. Iranians problem is that they cannot read Arabic text, maybe even afraid of that language, and they have not read those texts. Although most of those books are translated to persian, most of the Iranians do not read them, because of ....
> Anyways, If you want to know about it, reply to my quote by a yes, and I will mention some useful and necessary history and religious lessens for all of us, Iranians. In this case, basijis should not whine about it and cry wolf. because it is a free discussion thread, and when I suggested to open this thread, I meant every concern of Iranians can be discussed here.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I don't know whether you are one of those basijis like Soheil or not. If you are one of them, don't care about other people's opinion, and do not consider my reply. But, if you are not one of them and sincerely want to know about history of your country and what islam has done to Iran, I can mention some "aayaat" of Quran and history books of muslims, and you would see whats beyond the veil of islam. Iranians problem is that they cannot read Arabic text, maybe even afraid of that language, and they have not read those texts. Although most of those books are translated to persian, most of the Iranians do not read them, because of ....
> Anyways, If you want to know about it, reply to my quote by a yes, and I will mention some useful and necessary history and religious lessens for all of us, Iranians.  In this case, basijis should not whine about it and cry wolf. because it is a free discussion thread, and when I suggested to open this thread, I meant every concern of Iranians can be discussed here.



No , I'm not a basiji but I've always tried to respect others including basijis as long as I can .

I think basij was / sometimes can be called a respectable and good group formed by ordinary people to serve the country and people by fighting and defending the country in imposed war , helping to rebuilt the country after that and such goals which are still done by real basijis not pretenders but in my opinion It kinda lost it's way and goals after the war and became a group which has usually been used against it's people although we can not forget or deny the ones joined this group to serve the country with no claim .

Any way . I've read a couple of articles related to what muslims under first caliphates' leadership have done in Iran which was embarrassing and painful and to be honest , I prefer not to read about that again .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> No , I'm not a basiji but I've always tried to respect others including basijis as long as I can .
> 
> I think basij was / sometimes can be called a respectable and good group formed by ordinary people to serve the country and people by fighting and defending the country in imposed war , helping to rebuilt the country after that and such goals which are still done by real basijis not pretenders but in my opinion It kinda lost it's way and goals after the war and became a group which has usually been used against it's people although we can not forget or deny the ones joined this group to serve the country with no claim .
> 
> Any way . I've read a couple of articles related to what muslims under first caliphates' leadership have done in Iran which was embarrassing and painful and to be honest , I prefer not to read about that again .



OK, man motevajjeh hastam. albatte in video ra ham bebin , be onvaan e yek nemouneh, khaali az lotf nist. oun vaght motevajjeh mishi ke beyn e kaar hayi ke mollaa ha mikonand va karhaye oun khalifeh ha va chizi ke zamaan e mohammad anjam mishodeh, farghi naboude. asle eslaam hamine aziz. 
Bahram Moshiri -
touye in video, aghaye moshiri , az rouye ketaab e vaaghedi, ke ketaab e mored e paziresh mosalmoun ha ham hast, mikhoune va tozih mide. >> khoundan az rouye ketaab haye eslaami, tohin be eslaam nist


----------



## Ostad

once upon a time this thread used to be a funny one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> once upon a time this thread used to be a funny one.



Then dont allow political duscussion here, thats how we do it in our section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


>



where is it SOHEIL?


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> where is it SOHEIL?



&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> The worst part was that the Sassanian empire that had killed and brought Roman emperors to knees



In which dates these events happened ?


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> In which dates these events happened ?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman%E2%80%93Persian_Wars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Roman



Oh, i see... I thought like, "why didn't we joined the party." Then i realized, we were still running wild in the central-Asia at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Oh, i see... I thought like, "why didn't we joined the party." Then i realized, we were still *running* wild in the central-Asia at that time.



You mean Riding. 

(Notice how similar Nogay Turkish and Turkey Turkish are)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Self Deleted....

Let's not go off-topic with Turkish History. Look at çay bahçesi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

There is a dead silence in this thread and Iran's section ...

I suggest @Serpentine to remove Abii's ban, and everyone promises to be patient and avoid personal insults here.


----------



## xenon54 out

A Turkish documentary about Iran.

Notice how many Turkish truckers are on the road in part 2, it show that our economic relations are much better then polical relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> WTF?!!! is it your emotion about this thread?



Sometimes ! 

chera ma yad nemigirim ke bahs siasi baaes kodorat va dargiri beyn maha mishe !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Sometimes !
> chera ma yad nemigirim ke bahs siasi baaes kodorat va dargiri beyn maha mishe !?



Mifahmam manzouret ra, albatte khoube ke vaghti da'vaa shod, baaz ba ham aashti konim.
mellat e bichaare ye Iran, hamishe yek seri dictator zadan touye saresh va behesh zour goftan va nazaashtan ke farhang e kaare siyaasi va bahs e siyaasi shekl begire, chon hamishe az ye hamchin chizi mitarsidan. baraaye hamin sari' asabi mishim. chon yaad nagereftim ya nazaashtan yaad begirim ke baa ham dorost bahs konim va hamdigaro naaraahat nakonim.
raahe hal faghat yek chize, inghadr ba ham bahs konim ta dorost bahs kardan ra yaad begirim. in ra ham khataab be hamamoun migam ke kasi be khodesh nagireh


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Mifahmam manzouret ra, albatte khoube ke vaghti da'vaa shod, baaz ba ham aashti konim.
> mellat e bichaare ye Iran, hamishe yek seri dictator zadan touye saresh va behesh zour goftan va nazaashtan ke farhang e kaare siyaasi va bahs e siyaasi shekl begire, chon hamishe az ye hamchin chizi mitarsidan. baraaye hamin sari' asabi mishim. chon yaad nagereftim ya nazaashtan yaad begirim ke baa ham dorost bahs konim va hamdigaro naaraahat nakonim.
> raahe hal faghat yek chize, inghadr ba ham bahs konim ta dorost bahs kardan ra yaad begirim. in ra ham khataab be hamamoun migam ke kasi be khodesh nagireh



bande az kheili chiza khabar daram ... amma nemishe dar moredesh harf zad va hersam migire !

pas behtare aslan dar moredesh sohbat nakoonim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> bande az kheili chiza khabar daram ... amma nemishe dar moredesh harf zad va hersam migire !
> 
> pas behtare aslan dar moredesh sohbat nakoonim



LOLz, to ham ke be az ma behtaroun vasli 
omidvaaram ban e @Abii ham bardaashteh besheh 
to ke be baalaayi ha hamisheh vasli  , midouni chera @haman10 , @iranigirl2 ban hastand? key banneshoun ra barmidaaran?


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOLz, to ham ke be az ma behtaroun vasli
> omidvaaram ban e @Abii ham bardaashteh besheh
> to ke be baalaayi ha hamisheh vasli  , midouni chera @haman10 , @iranigirl2 ban hastand? key banneshoun ra barmidaaran?



man be koja vaslam !?
@haman10 , @iranigirl2 ro ehtemalan bekhater dargiri ba arabha ban kardan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

@SOHEIL, too forume torka chi vel kardi ke ban shodi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

&#1711;&#1585;&#1608;&#1607; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1662;&#1575; &#1583;&#1585; &#1581;&#1575;&#1588;&#1740;&#1607; &#1580;&#1604;&#1587;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1586; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

this Indian journalist either really loves Iran, or really hates Japanese.

it's one night before our championship:
Shifting of Power From East To West - Iran | VolleyCountry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

I watched the documentary above. 

Documentary is not very rich but have to do. I want to ask 2 questions.

1-) Neckties aren't being used in Iran. Why is that ? 

2-) Why do you use Arabic alphabet ? Persia has big history and culture. Don't you have your own alphabet ?

* Finally learned what Çar&#351;amba and Per&#351;embe means.  (Wednesday and Thursday).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> I watched the documentary above.
> 
> Documentary is not very rich but have to do. I want to ask 2 questions.
> 
> 1-) Neckties aren't being used in Iran. Why is that ?
> 
> 2-) Why do you use Arabic alphabet ? Persia has big history and culture. Don't you have your own alphabet ?



About your first question I should say that , Some people use tie in the street , non governmental organizations , offices etc but in Iran you're not allowed to wear tie in governmental organizations because according to law tie is from western culture in other words its kinda part of cultural invasion .

I remember that , once I and my classmates decided to celebrate at school and wore suit + tie but our moderator hung us for that . He was running after us in salon and the yard and pulling the ties and our necks which could end in casualties ONLY because some teenager students had worn tie . 

What a motherfu.cker he was 

I don't have enough info about he second question but according to the books and articles I've read about Pre Islam era ( Parthians and Sassanians ) I can tell you that our language was Pahlavi in modern Iran and Armeni in modern Armenia that was mostly a dependent state between Eastern empires and Rome .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

SOHEIL said:


>


&#1705;&#1588;&#1578;&#1740; &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608;.
&#1605;&#1740;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1605; &#1585;&#1608; &#1705;&#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1606;&#1602;&#1591;&#1607; &#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587;&#1588;&#1608;&#1606; &#1583;&#1587;&#1578; &#1711;&#1584;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1607; &#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1740;
&#1740;&#1575; &#1582;&#1608;&#1583;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606;&#1740; &#1578;&#1585;&#1548; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606; &#1670;&#1608;&#1602;&#1608; &#1705;&#1580;&#1575;&#1588;&#1608;&#1606; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1607; &#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1740;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dravidianhero

SOHEIL said:


> Ino niga !!!



iranis are the most beautiful people on this planet esply women.we indians and pakistanis die to have facial features and complexion like u ppl(i am an exception though).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Sinan said:


> 2-) Why do you use Arabic alphabet ? Persia has big history and culture. Don't you have your own alphabet ?


our ancient alphabet wasn't much effective, also in the Persian empire only elite people had the literacy right, so when Islam entered Iran, a religion that even encouraged people to study and learn sciences, that ancient alphabet automatically disappeared.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

dravidianhero said:


> iranis are the most beautiful people on this planet esply women.we indians and pakistanis die to have facial features and complexion like u ppl(i am an exception though).




Iranian women are beautiful but they are the ones use make up the most in the planet as well and you don't generally see any difference in them day and night , at work or in university or in bed etc cos they have the same make up all the time .

Don't worry man cos God never gives everything to 1 . I'm sure you can find many abilities in yourself .


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> Iranian women are beautiful but they are the ones use make up the most in the planet as well and you don't generally see any difference in them day and night , at work or in university or in bed etc cos they have the same make up all the time .
> 
> Don't worry man cos God never gives everything to 1 . I'm sure you can find many abilities in yourself .



That documentary said similar things regarding the make up. I'm not against a light make-up but i hate heavy make-up. Feels like I'm being deceived.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Why do you use Arabic alphabet ? Persia has big history and culture. Don't you have your own alphabet ?
> 
> * Finally learned what Çar&#351;amba and Per&#351;embe means.  (Wednesday and Thursday).



The answer to this question requires vast historical and linguistic knowledge. You should definitely read history of Persian, at least an introduction to it.

After Islam came to Iran, Perso-Arabic alphabet was developed and Persian language flourished even more then, producing world class poets, scientists and scholars.

We do have an alphabet, in old and middle Persian:

Old Persian inscription:






Middle Persian Alphabet:






But we have been using this writing system for nearly 1200 years and I believe there is no shame in it. Too many historical books have been written in this system for 1200 years and changing the whole alphabet system doesn't worth all the difficulties and obstacles in this way and it won't change things much either.

Look at European languages, all of them have their own great histories, but most of them use the same writing system, Latin, with minor changes and they are not after changing it, because it has assimilated in the society and culture so good that it's nearly impossible to change it in modern times and even if it's possible, it would take many years and huge costs bearing no significant fruit.

Many languages in the world have borrowed from other languages, and became better and better. Persian too, as much as it influenced almost all the languages in western Asia, it also took some of their advantages.

I can't judge if Ataturk's decision to change the Ottoman alphabet in to Latin one was right or not, but I know he faced great difficulties and achieved something spectacular, raising a whole new generation who could barely understand the language used in the empire that existed in their homeland no more than 40 years earlier.
So I can ask you, why don't you use your own alphabet and instead use Latin (ignoring few changes that was applied to Latin to create the Modern Turkish Alphabet)? The answer is that, it just fits well in the society, why change it? No one forgets the great histories of our countries (Iran, Turkey) even if we use another writing system. It doesn't matter much.



PS: The right spelling is Charshanbe (Chaharshanbe) and Pan[j]shanbe (Thursday).

But to ear, they are heard as charshambe and panshambe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faisal6309

dravidianhero said:


> iranis are the most beautiful people on this planet esply women.we indians and pakistanis die to have facial features and complexion like u ppl(i am an exception though).



Hey Hey Hey...
Just talk on behalf of India. We are happy from what we have.


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


>



Ahh ... haalemoun ra be ham zadi


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> The answer to this question requires vast historical and linguistic knowledge. You should definitely read history of Persian, at least an introduction to it.
> 
> After Islam came to Iran, Perso-Arabic alphabet was developed and Persian language flourished even more then, producing world class poets, scientists and scholars.
> 
> We do have an alphabet, in old and middle Persian:
> 
> Old Persian inscription:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle Persian Alphabet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we have been using this writing system for nearly 1200 years and I believe there is no shame in it. Too many historical books have been written in this system for 1200 years and changing the whole alphabet system doesn't worth all the difficulties and obstacles in this way and it won't change things much either.
> 
> Look at European languages, all of them have their own great histories, but most of them use the same writing system, Latin, with minor changes and they are not after changing it, because it has assimilated in the society and culture so good that it's nearly impossible to change it in modern times and even if it's possible, it would take many years and huge costs bearing no significant fruit.
> 
> Many languages in the world have borrowed from other languages, and became better and better. Persian too, as much as it influenced almost all the languages in western Asia, it also took some of their advantages.
> 
> I can't judge if Ataturk's decision to change the Ottoman alphabet in to Latin one was right or not, but I know he faced great difficulties and achieved something spectacular, raising a whole new generation who could barely understand the language used in the empire that existed in their homeland no more than 40 years earlier.
> So I can ask you, why don't you use your own alphabet and instead use Latin (ignoring few changes that was applied to Latin to create the Modern Turkish Alphabet)? The answer is that, it just fits well in the society, why change it? No one forgets the great histories of our countries (Iran, Turkey) even if we use another writing system. It doesn't matter much.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: The right spelling is Charshanbe (Chaharshanbe) and Pan[j]shanbe (Thursday).
> 
> But to ear, they are heard as charshambe and panshambe.



Thanks for the detailed post much appreciated.

Regarding the alphabet use, i think Iran's situation is a little different from us. We were a nomadic nation while you were settled civilization. I thought being a settled civilization you would preserve your alphabet. But i see that is all related with literacy rate. Similar case with us switching to Latin alphabet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> Iranian women are beautiful but they are the ones use make up the most in the planet as well and you don't generally see any difference in them day and night , at work or in university or in bed etc cos they have the same make up all the time .
> 
> Don't worry man cos God never gives everything to 1 . I'm sure you can find many abilities in yourself .



Not everyone though.

I have seen many extraterrestrial beauties in Iran, and they were barely using any make up. 

Once I saw a girl with same height as mine (1.90m) and with a beauty I had not witnessed in any girl before.

I was like 






What the hell is this?


And don't get me wrong, I'm not a jerk walking in the streets looking after stranger girls , and considering the fact that I'm quite a handsome dude  , many girls would fall for me if I say the word. I'm just too shy, that's the problem. 
Many of them have already shown too many obvious signs, but I just awkwardly walk away. Yeah, that's one of the first world problems in which girls fall for you and you act like a:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> That documentary said similar things regarding the make up. I'm not against a light make-up but i hate heavy make-up. Feels like I'm being deceived.



Yep , It seems you're raped every minute in our society where women and even men wear scorcher clothes in the street . To be honest this is not people's fault but the ones made Hejab ( Islamic dress ) compulsory in 1979 . In those days they were high that didn't think we would see such condition after 30 years .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Not everyone though.
> 
> I have seen many extraterrestrial beauties in Iran, and they were barely using any make up.
> 
> Once I saw a girl with same height as mine (1.90m) and with a beauty I had not witnessed in any girl before.
> 
> I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this?
> 
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I'm not a jerk walking in the streets looking after stranger girls , and considering the fact that I'm quite a handsome dude  , many girls would fall for me if I say the word. I'm just too shy, that's the problem.
> Many of them have already shown too many obvious signs, but I just awkwardly walk away. Yeah, that's one of the first world problems in which girls fall for you and you act like a:



Completely agree with your answer regarding make up in Iran but this is a bitter fact that we have such problem in our culture .

I'm not against make up at all but I think everything has it's own place , This is crazy when you see girls put on heavy make up and wear scorcher dresses and come to university were the only goal should be studying or streets and the same goes for the guys that wear the tightest possible jeans to show how big their balls are and the sort of T shirts or shirts that can't cover half of their back and *** .

I don't have any problem with every single thing I mentioned above but they should be used in the right place and time not 24 / 7 .


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Completely rwith your answer regarding make up in Iran but this is a bitter fact that we have such problem in our culture .
> 
> I'm not against make up at all but I think everything has it's own place , This is crazy when you see girls put on heavy make up and wear scorcher dresses and come to university were the only goal should be studying or streets and the same goes for the guys that wear the tightest possible jeans to show how big their balls are and the sort of T shirts or shirts that can't cover half of their back and *** .
> 
> I don't have any problem with every single thing I mentioned above but they should be used in the right place and time not 24 / 7 .


----------



## al-Hasani

@Serpentine 

Actually the "Pahlavi scripts" is just a slight modification of the Aramaic script which is also a Semitic script like the Perso-Arabic script that is currently in use in Iran. The Aramaic script on the other hand derives from the Phoenician alphabet which is also another ancient Semitic script. Us Semites were the first to use such complex alphabets in the Middle East and probably in the world.

The Greek and later the Latin alphabet is also derived from the Phoenician alphabet.

The earlier Cuneiform (not a alphabet) and the ancient Egyptian hieroglyphs were mostly Semitic too or Hamito-Semitic. 

I think it is a shame that countries that have nothing to do with the Latin alphabet are changing their alphabets to it.

Imagine Chinese or Japanese switching their old alphabets to alphabets based on the Latin scripture. That would be a crime to their culture and heritage. Besides the Latin alphabet is not really as pleasing to the eye as the Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Perso-Arabic scripture, Urdu etc. in my opinion. 

The Ottoman-Turkish alphabet based on Arabic scripture with Perso-Arabic additions had not a insignificant literary history from what I am aware of. So it must have been a big change for the Turkish people. Can Turks even read the Ottoman literature? Without knowing it then I doubt it.

Anyway I have a few questions if I may ask.

What kind of fish dishes do you eat in Iran? Any particular dish famous inside Iran? From which region and which ethnic group? 

I am asking because there is a little Pizzeria where I live (Denmark) and from time to time I order some food. Here I once met the owner who turned out to be an Iranian and we talked for about 30 minutes. Friendly guy who I now speak to each time we met. At one moment we started talking about fish dishes (yes pretty random - I know) and he mentioned a name of some dish but I forgot the name. I told him some famous Arab fish dishes. He was from Northern Iran around the Caspian Sea. Not pro-Mullah. Said something that started with M that I did not remember either. He talked about his own people. He also told that once a Jewish doctor saved his life with some kind of operation.

Are Iranians big meat lovers like we Arabs are? I imagine yes since I have noticed that Arab, Iranian and Turkish cuisine is quite similar although there are differences - at least the Arab cuisine is very diverse and big and can differ greatly from country to country.

Do the cuisine inside Iran differ greatly from region to region? Or is there a common basis?

@Hussein I believe that you are the senior Iranian member on this forum and not hostile towards us Arabs being half Arab yourself.


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Actually the "Pahlavi scripts" is just a slight modification of the Aramaic script which is also a Semitic script like the Perso-Arabic script that is currently in use in Iran. The Aramaic script on the other hand derives from the Phoenician alphabet which is also another ancient Semitic script. Us Semites were the first to use alphabets in the Middle East and the world.
> 
> The Greek and later the Latin alphabet is also derived from the Phoenician alphabet.
> 
> The earlier Cuneiform (not an alphabet) and the ancient Egyptian hieroglyphs were mostly Semitic too or Afro-Asiatic part of the Hamito-Semitic linguistic group.
> 
> I think it is a shame that countries that have nothing to do with the Latin alphabet are changing their alphabets to it.
> 
> Imagine Chinese or Japanese switching their old alphabets to alphabets based on the Latin scripture. That would be a crime to their culture and heritage. Besides the Latin alphabet is not really as pleasing to the eye as the Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Perso-Arabic scripture in my opinion.
> 
> The Ottoman-Turkish alphabet based on Arabic scripture with Perso-Arabic additions had not an insignificant literal history from what I am aware of.
> 
> Anyway I have a question if I may ask.
> 
> What kind of fish dishes do you eat in Iran? Any particular dish famous inside Iran? From which region and which ethnic group?
> 
> I am asking because there is a little Pizzeria where I live (Denmark) and from time to time order some food. Here I met the owner who turned out to be an Iranian and we talked for about 30 minutes. At one moment we started talking about fish dishes (yes pretty random - I know) and he mentioned a name of some dish but I forgot. I told him some famous Arab fish dishes. He was from Northern Iran around the Caspian Sea.
> 
> Are Iranians big meat lovers like we Arabs are? I imagine yes since I have noticed that Arab, Iranian and Turkish cuisine is quite similar although there are differences - at least the Arab cuisine is very diverse and big and can differ greatly from country to country.
> 
> Do the cuisine inside Iran differ greatly from region to region? Or is there a common basis?
> 
> @Hussein I believe that you are the senior Iranian member on this forum and not hostile towards us Arabs being half Arab yourself.



Do not meddle in our beautiful, big, ancient Persia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Do not meddle in our beautiful, big, ancient Persia.



I am sorry but you can't copy my standard comment to trolls. My post is not even trolling. I am just stating some facts and asking a few questions. Also we have many Iranians (an understatement) including yourself, taking part in threads about Arab matters so I thought that I could do it for once the other way around.

There is a big difference between blatant trolling and asking questions and having a normal civil discussion.

I hope that you do realize that. If not then I cannot do anything to help you.


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> *I am sorry but you can't copy my standard comment to trolls.* My post is not even trolling. I am just stating some facts and asking a few questions. Also we have many Iranians taking part in threads about Arab matters so I thought that I could do it for once.
> 
> There is a big difference between blatant trolling and asking questions and having a normal civil discussion.
> 
> I hope you realize that. If not then I cannot do anything to help you.



Do I need to buy the copyright of this sentence from you?  how much is it habibi? 
Thanks buddy, keep your help for yourself, you need it more than anyone else.
In every single thread when an Iranian posts about middle east, you copy this nonsense sentence that : "Do not meddle ..." which it does not have anything to do with being troll.
Anyways, you are welcomed here, as long as do not try to troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> Do I need to buy the copyright of this sentence from you?  how much is it habibi?
> Thanks buddy, keep your help for yourself, you need it more than anyone else.
> In every single thread when an Iranian posts about middle east, you copy this nonsense sentence that : "Do not meddle ..." which it does not have anything to do with being troll.
> Anyways, you are welcomed here, as long as do not try to troll.



Please don't change the subject. So you are of the opinion that every Iranian that takes part in Arab matters, including yourself, is a troll? That must be the case because I only use it against Iranian trolls. Not only Iranians but everyone that writes nonsense. And believe me when I say that many do that. I have used that comment a few times towards Iranian trolls (mostly of the Mullah brigade here) when it was relevant.

Once again I don't see any trolling in my thread. Since when is stating historical facts and asking normal questions in a completely normal tone without any insults considered trolling?

If I trolled you might have had a point but this is actually only my 3 post on the Iranian section and probably the 10th time or so that I click on the section. So I have a long way left if I want to catch you and others in terms of "meddling".

I am afraid that copyright does not exist in terms of the written word but it could be fun if it did. So I will let you use it scotch free.


----------



## Sugarcane

Serpentine said:


> Not everyone though.
> 
> I have seen many extraterrestrial beauties in Iran, and they were barely using any make up.
> 
> Once I saw a girl with same height as mine (1.90m) and with a beauty I had not witnessed in any girl before.
> 
> I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this?
> 
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I'm not a jerk walking in the streets looking after stranger girls , and considering the fact that I'm quite a handsome dude  , many girls would fall for me if I say the word. I'm just too shy, that's the problem.
> Many of them have already shown too many obvious signs, but I just awkwardly walk away. Yeah, that's one of the first world problems in which girls fall for you and you act like a:



In Tehran i have seen many handsome guys with average or below average wives/girls and jangoo type of boys with beauty queens -- don't know what's science here but perhaps can guess your future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> Please don't change the subject. So you are of the opinion that every Iranian that takes part in Arab matters, including yourself, is a troll? That must be the case because I only use it against Iranian trolls. Not only Iranians but everyone that writes nonsense. And believe me when I say that many do that. I have used that comment a few times towards Iranian trolls (mostly of the Mullah brigade here) when it was relevant.
> 
> Once again I don't see any trolling in my thread. Since when is stating historical facts and asking normal questions in a completely normal tone without any insults considered trolling?
> 
> If I trolled you might have had a point but this is actually only my 3 post on the Iranian section and probably the 10th time or so that I click on the section. So I have a long way left if I want to catch you and others in terms of "meddling".


I didn't change the subject dear, I wanted to show you how much stupid it is to bash others based on their nationality.


> I am afraid that copyright does not exist in terms of the written word but it could be fun if it did. So I will let you use it scotch free.


 Thanks habibi.



LoveIcon said:


> In Tehran i have seen many handsome guys with average or below average wives/girls and jangoo type of boys with beauty queens -- don't know what's science here but perhaps can guess your future



Poor Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> And don't get me wrong, I'm not a jerk walking in the streets looking after stranger girls , and considering the fact that I'm quite a handsome dude  , many girls would fall for me if I say the word. I'm just too shy, that's the problem.



Lolz man, i know what you are saying. But the day you win over your shyness you will see that is not case. No girl will immediately fall in you... She will make you run after her for a while. I guarantee you on that. Just the running time differs.

That said; this is the case with Turkish girls but if our girls are similar this would be the same case.

European girls however are a totally different case. Go to Antalya in summer, you will know what i mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

LoveIcon said:


> In Tehran i have seen many handsome guys with average or below average wives/girls and jangoo type of boys with beauty queens -- don't know what's science here but perhaps can guess your future



Completely right ... WTF is wrong with people !
@LoveIcon ... Dost dari zanet shabih kodom bashe :

1-Selena Gomez 

2-Miley Cyrus

3-Emma Watson

4-Emma Stone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> I didn't change the subject dear, I wanted to show you how much stupid it is to bash others based on their nationality.
> 
> Thanks habibi.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Serpentine



I think that you simply have not noticed who the 3-4 usual Iranian trolls (all Mullah brigade that you yourself are probably against) are and their conduct.

One of them is banned and is thanking your posts. Here you got 1 hint.

I don't bash people based on their nationality, ethnic group, sect or how they look. I bash them if they write nonsense or troll. Big difference. And believe it or not then I have bashed fellow Arabs too. Many times on this forum. Ask a few of the Arab members here. Saudi Arabians and other Arabs when we have had discussions.

I have had many discussions with all kind of people here, including Iranians. I think the senior Iranian here (Hussein) and a few others can testify to that. But fair enough I don't expect you to spy on me on this forum, LOL. 

Anyway lets leave it at that. Pointless discussion. I will just wait for some answers and if not then I will ask elsewhere or ask that Iranian pizzeria owner myself next time I will order some food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Poor Serpentine




He's not alone here  , What an unfair world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Lolz man, i know what you are saying. But the day you win over your shyness you will see that is not case. No girl will immediately fall in you... She will make you run after her for a while. I guarantee you on that. Just the running time differs.
> 
> That said; this is the case with Turkish girls but if our girls are similar this would be the same case.
> 
> European girls however are a totally different case. Go to Antalya in summer, you will know what i mean.



*Rapist girls !*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

al-Hasani said:


> I don't bash people based on their nationality, ethnic group, sect or how they look. I bash them if they write nonsense or troll. Big difference. And believe it or not then I have bashed fellow Arabs too. Many times on this forum. Ask a few of the Arab members here. Saudi Arabians and other Arabs when we have had discussions.
> 
> I have had many discussions with all kind of people here, including Iranians. I think the senior Iranian here (Hussein) and a few others can testify to that. But fair enough I don't expect you to spy on me on this forum, LOL.
> 
> Anyway lets leave it at that. Pointless discussion. I will just wait for some answers and if not then I will ask elsewhere or ask that Iranian pizzeria owner myself next time I will order some food.



If we want to talk about trolls here , I'll probably put you after @atatwolf in this forum .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> He's not alone here  , What an unfair world



Toof inside this life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> *Rapist girls !*



That's true , They usually rape you with their eyes , the way they dress and wear make up .

We have a crazy world here in Tehran , I've always lost the eye to eye battle and have been brutally raped by those wild eyes . The worst part is that they keep staring at you until you give up and get out of their sight .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

SOHEIL said:


> Completely right ... WTF is wrong with people !
> @LoveIcon ... Dost dari zanet shabih kodom bashe :
> 
> 1-Selena Gomez
> 
> 2-Miley Cyrus
> 
> 3-Emma Watson
> 
> 4-Emma Stone



Azizi - man 2 bache daram


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> If we want to talk about trolls here , I'll probably put you after @atatwolf in this forum .



Atatwolf is no troll... i mean not intentionally a troll. He goes at non-Turks regardless of their nationality. Many times we asked him to change his behavior but he doesn't listen to us at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

S00R3NA said:


> If we want to talk about trolls here , I'll probably put you after @atatwolf in this forum .



That's probably because you are angry that I put some of your Mullah compatriots in their right place after they dared to troll in our section. I recall your name from some of the discussions too so it does not surprise me that you are involved here again.

If you have anything wise to say or answer some of my questions you are welcome to do that. The rest I am not interested in.

Besides I do not know that Atawolf individual nor do I frankly care.


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> That's true , They usually rape you with their eyes , the way they dress and wear make up .
> 
> We have a crazy world here in Tehran , I've always lost the eye to eye battle and have been brutally raped by those wild eyes . The worst part is that they keep staring at you until you give up and get out of their sight .



Man aslan be chesh taraf nega nemikonam ... ehsas badi behem dast mide !


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Atatwolf is no troll... i mean not intentionally a troll. He goes at non-Turks regardless of their nationality. Many times we asked him to change his behavior but he doesn't listen to us at all.



I know bro . I like him and that's why I'll never forget him ( honestly speaking )

we had tough discussions but I haven't seen him recently to make that up .

Give y regards to him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

al-Hasani said:


> That's probably because you are angry that I put some of your Mullah compatriots in their right place after they dared to troll in our section. I recall your name from some of the discussions too so it does not surprise me that you are involved here again.
> 
> If you have anything wise to say or answer some of my questions you are welcome to do that. The rest I am not interested in.
> 
> Besides I do not know that Atawolf individual nor do I frankly care.



I hope you don't mind it habibi, but your behavior reminds me this saudi guy:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

LoveIcon said:


> Azizi - man 2 bache daram



So why looking for hot girls !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


> I hope you don't mind it habibi, but your behavior reminds me this saudi guy:





And your behavior reminds me of Joseph Stalin and Adolf Hitler. Where the hell did that come from? Racists are present in every corner of the world and every nation. Iranians have nobody to envy on that matter. Nor Arabs or any other.

Besides that individual who did this nonsense was put to justice and did not escape scotch free.


----------



## The SiLent crY

al-Hasani said:


> That's probably because you are angry that I put some of your Mullah compatriots in their right place after they dared to troll in our section. I recall your name from some of the discussions too so it does not surprise me that you are involved here again.
> 
> If you have anything wise to say or answer some of my questions you are welcome to do that. The rest I am not interested in.
> 
> Besides I do not know that Atawolf individual nor do I frankly care.




I'm not angry my friend and respect you but , honestly disagree with your views and post my opinions about them that might not be in your favor .


----------



## SOHEIL

ba in tekke goh sohbat nakonid dige !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

SOHEIL said:


> So why looking for hot girls !?



enja mujaradam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

rmi5 said:


>



Racism in both Arab and Iranian society is a problem. There is racism against Iranians in the Arab world and vice versa. Racism against Black, Gypsies and others. But I would say that many Arab countries are more tolerant than many Iranians. That is just my personal experience. Likewise some Arab countries tend to be more racist than others. In the case of the Arab world then you are talking about a area bigger than EU, India, Pakistan, Turkey, Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Iran and Nepal combined. Over 20 countries. With significant diversity. Qatar and Yemen for example are two worlds apart on many issues. Just to give one example. But as always we are talking about a small minority that is vocal. Besides I don't think that this is a topic that we should discuss here since it will only end in trolling.

In this case Arabs and Iranians have nobody to envy and I am also sure that there is racism in Pakistan as well like anywhere else.


----------



## SOHEIL

@rmi5 ... man mikham emshab tedad postam be 6500 berese ... hamkari mikoni ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

LoveIcon said:


> enja mujaradam



ey baba ! khaen !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

al-Hasani said:


> That's probably because you are angry *that I put some of your Mullah compatriots in their right place after they dared to troll in our section.* I recall your name from some of the discussions too so it does not surprise me that you are involved here again.
> 
> If you have anything wise to say or answer some of my questions you are welcome to do that. The rest I am not interested in.
> 
> Besides I do not know that Atawolf individual nor do I frankly care.



You Arabs are so funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> ba in tekke goh sohbat nakonid dige !!!



manzouret in baraadar e sousmaar khoremouneh? OK, got it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> I think you misunderstood dude , I'm not a jerk to follow people in the streets to stare them but it usually ( accidentally ) happens which is not good at all .
> 
> I was a naughty guy 3 - 4 years ago but found all these BF , GF stuffs pointless in my life .







> *I've always lost the eye to eye battle and have been brutally raped by those wild eyes . The worst part is that they keep staring at you until you give up and get out of their sight .*



this is not happening in a moment !!!


----------



## Sugarcane

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5 ... man mikham emshab tedad postam be 6500 berese ... hamkari mikoni ?



Your thread need to be moved to Members Club

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> I know bro . I like him and that's why I'll never forget him ( honestly speaking )
> 
> we had tough discussions but I haven't seen him recently to make that up .
> 
> Give y regards to him



Lolz, he's banned again. I think this time he sweared on a Turkish user (can't recall clearly).

Anyways he spends majority of his time as banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5 ... man mikham emshab tedad postam be 6500 berese ... hamkari mikoni ?



LOL, OK 



S00R3NA said:


> I think you misunderstood dude , I'm not a jerk to follow people in the streets to stare them but it usually ( accidentally ) happens which is not good at all .
> 
> I was a naughty guy 3 - 4 years ago but found all these BF , GF stuffs pointless in my life .
> 
> *&#1576;&#1607; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1607; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1606;&#1740; &#1662;&#1587; &#1705;&#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608; &#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1607; &#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1606;&#1740; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575; &#1567;!*



Good point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> So why looking for hot girls !?



Yo wat up nigga ..! thought u was dead or somethin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

LoveIcon said:


> Your thread need to be moved to Members Club



sedash ro dar nayar ...

Ye khoros daram shabi 5 ta morgh mizare !

khob shoro kon ! 
@rmi5 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

LoveIcon said:


> Your thread need to be moved to Members Club



Sure




SOHEIL said:


> sedash ro dar nayar ...
> 
> Ye khoros daram shabi 5 ta morgh mizare !
> 
> khob shoro kon !
> @rmi5 ...
> @rmi5 ...



LOL baraaye man 6 ta mizaareh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> &#1576;&#1607; &#1670;&#1588;&#1605; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1607; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1606;&#1740; &#1662;&#1587; &#1705;&#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1608; &#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1607; &#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1606;&#1740; &#1606;&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1575; &#1567;!



&#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1607; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1606;&#1605; ... &#1578;&#1580;&#1587;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1606;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

looks like the partys over? or is it just startin?


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL baraaye man 6 ta mizaareh



mashallah ajab kamari dare !!!

vali khob eshtebah gofti !!!

bayad begi chera 5 ta !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yo wat up nigga ..! thought u was dead or somethin!



WTF man !? do you need a dead body !?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> mashallah ajab kamari dare !!!
> 
> vali khob eshtebah gofti !!!
> 
> bayad begi chera 5 ta !!!



khob, chera 5 ta?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> WTF man !? do you need a dead body !?



Yeah you up for it? come to taftan ... and bring some smuggled whiskey with ya...


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> uhh Lord, ... you perverts





man ta hala dast be dokhtar nazadam ... vejdanam pish hamsare ayande rahate !

shoma ke to USA har shab mizani zamin monharefi na man ! 



rmi5 said:


> khob, chera 5 ta?



pas chanta ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> this is not happening in a moment !!!



Have you ever experienced accidental eye to eye ( no matter if that's a girl or guy )?

Whenever that happens to me I feel nervous and uncomfortable and think something might be wrong with me and after a couple of seconds I try to see the guy/girl again to get if he/she is still staring at me which usually ends in an eye to eye or worse . 

The last time that happened to me was a couple of weeks ago that I was in a bus reading a book and a guy a few meters away stared at me from Aria shar to azadi ( around 5 - 6 minutes ) . Some people have serious problems . This is just guys , girls are worse , They don't do it accidentally but with purpose and you can't do anything except staring back that usually failed for me


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> man ta hala dast be dokhtar nazadam ... vejdanam pish hamsare ayande rahate !
> 
> shoma ke to USA *har shab mizani zamin* monharefi na man !



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah you up for it? come to taftan ... and bring some smuggled whiskey with ya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Have you ever experienced accidental eye to eye (* no matter if that's a girl or guy )*?



What???
Are you guys ...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL



I am a big fan of google ads !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> &#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1711;&#1575;&#1607; &#1606;&#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1606;&#1605; ... &#1578;&#1580;&#1587;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740; &#1705;&#1606;&#1605;



It's been proven you're dirty SOHEIL .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> Have you ever experienced accidental eye to eye ( no matter if that's a girl or guy )?
> 
> Whenever that happens to me I feel nervous and uncomfortable and think something might be wrong with me and after a couple of seconds I try to see the guy again to get if he's still staring at me which usually ends in an eye to eye or *worse . *



With a guy? thts def worse.. 



> The last time that happened to me was a couple of weeks ago that I was in a bus reading a book and a guy a few meters away started at me from Aria shar to azadi ( around 5 - 6 minutes ) . Some people have serious problems . This is just guys , girls are worse , They don't do it accidentally but with purpose and you can't do anything except staring back that usually failed for me



Confidence issue? if not.. than if somebody stares at you .. u stare back with a little angry.. and if he still doesnt back off.. ask him if he has some problem!


BUT



If its a girl... thts good luck..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> What???
> Are you guys ...?



Oh my god ... he is a gay !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> I am a big fan of google ads !!!



aziz shoma dige vaajeb shod ye zan ya GF begiri... kaar jaahaaye baarik keshide engaar
Age khodam boudam, vaasat aastin baalaa mizadam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> I am a big fan of google ads !!!



Shes 5 miles from you!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> I am a big fan of google ads !!!



I didn't see this post while typing post 311 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> It's been proven you're dirty SOHEIL .







DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Shes 5 miles from you!
> 
> 
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> Have you ever experienced accidental eye to eye ( no matter if that's a girl or guy )?
> 
> Whenever that happens to me I feel nervous and uncomfortable and think something might be wrong with me and after a couple of seconds I try to see the guy again to get if he's still staring at me which usually ends in an eye to eye or worse .
> 
> The last time that happened to me was a couple of weeks ago that I was in a bus reading a book and a guy a few meters away started at me from Aria shar to azadi ( around 5 - 6 minutes ) . Some people have serious problems . This is just guys , girls are worse , They don't do it accidentally but with purpose and you can't do anything except staring back that usually failed for me



Lol, when this happens in Turkey (Rare incident). We ask " Is there a problem karde&#351; ? "







Girls are also not a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> What???
> Are you guys ...?



Come oooooooooooooooooon . Why are you perverts . This is not my fault people have problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Come oooooooooooooooooon . Why are you perverts . This is not my fault people have problem



Maybe That's happening because they find something interesting in you?


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Oh my god ... he is a gay !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey brothas i gotta question for you guys... i watched YT show,read VICE .. talked abt orgies in tehran.. whats it all about? is it just BS .. or for real? 



rmi5 said:


> Maybe That's happening because they find something interesting in you?



dude is tht Mossadegh in ur display pic?


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hey brothas i gotta question for you guys... i watched YT show,read VICE .. talked abt orgies in tehran.. whats it all about? is it just BS .. or for real?



It's so real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> It's so real



damn 2000km drive from quetta..


----------



## rmi5

I hope haman was not in ban and could join our party... @haman10 , are you still here bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> damn 2000km drive from quetta..



Isn't anything like that in Pakistan? Are you sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> Lol, when this happens in Turkey (Rare incident). We ask " Is there a problem karde&#351; ? "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls are also not a problem.



Those dudes look like pervs.. i guess they are also visualising like @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Those dudes look like pervs.. *i guess they are also visualising like @SOHEIL *


*
*

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dudes tell me abt ur selves.. what do you guys do.. ur interests hobbies.. etc.. cause ... its almost 3 here.. and im kinda bored.. and i guess you guys are also... @rmi5 @S00R3NA @Sinan ?


Hey @haman10 sup pinky

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Those dudes look like pervs.. i guess they are also visualising like @SOHEIL



Believe i have seen lots of guys like them. 





















We are just like that....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> Believe i have seen lots of guys like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are just like that....



Well.. we all make mistake right... for example.. when i was in the 9th grade i proposed to my teacher.. 










which didnt end in a very happy way...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> dudes tell me abt ur selves.. what do you guys do.. ur interests hobbies.. etc.. cause ... its almost 3 here.. and im kinda bored.. and i guess you guys are also... @rmi5 @S00R3NA @Sinan ?
> 
> 
> Hey @haman10 sup pinky



I'm a mechanical engineer. I work in construction section as a project designer. 

And i think i don't have a particular hobby. I mostly enjoy life when i'm with my GF - driving my car.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL koja rafti? 6500 ta ra bikhial shodi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

there is something effed up goin on.. i cant see new posts.. including @Sinans..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Believe i have seen lots of guys like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are just like that....



That's embarrassing man , Some of them were filming the girls .

I'm a little bit shocked here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

I think the thread is hanged again 

Guys , can you see page 23? @S00R3NA @Sinan @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Im still stuck at post #330 ... cant see other posts.. Looks like the site is acting wierd?



rmi5 said:


> I think the thread is hanged again
> 
> Guys , can you see page 23? @S00R3NA @Sinan @DESERT FIGHTER



I think the site is acting wierd.. before i wasnt able to see this page.. but now its okay...



rmi5 said:


> I think the thread is hanged again
> 
> Guys , can you see page 23? @S00R3NA @Sinan @DESERT FIGHTER



I think the site is acting wierd.. before i wasnt able to see this page.. but now its okay...


----------



## The SiLent crY

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> dudes tell me abt ur selves.. what do you guys do.. ur interests hobbies.. etc.. cause ... its almost 3 here.. and im kinda bored.. and i guess you guys are also... @rmi5 @S00R3NA @Sinan ?
> 
> 
> Hey @haman10 sup pinky




Its around 1:30 here and I'm f.ucked like always .

I'm a uni student , studying civil engineering which will be done in 2 years if I stop screwing like past 3 years . Live in north west of Tehran which is cool as the whole city is under my feet from here but believe me ( I hate this city ) .

My hobbies are not usually the same , Reading history books / articles + sports news , watching series / movies , going out with friends / playing football with them and finally studying ( which I was about to forget ) are what I usually do in my current sh!ty life .

I'm sure you're not interested to read more about his sad story so lets stop that here .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

rmi5 said:


> I think the thread is hanged again
> 
> Guys , can you see page 23? @S00R3NA @Sinan @DESERT FIGHTER





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im still stuck at post #330 ... cant see other posts.. Looks like the site is acting wierd?



I think it's problem with firefox - sometime page doesn't display but in Internet Explorer it works fine --- I think webby hired Indian programmer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> That's embarrassing man , Some of them were filming the girls .
> 
> I'm a little bit shocked here



Seems she is a celeb..


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I think the thread is hanged again
> 
> Guys , can you see page 23? @S00R3NA @Sinan @DESERT FIGHTER



I don't have that page . The last page is 22


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Well.. we all make mistake right... for example.. when i was in the 9th grade i proposed to my teacher..
> 
> which didnt end in a very happy way...



Reallllly?????
It seems that we all do funny mistakes when we are child or youngster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> Its around 1:30 here and I'm f.ucked like always .
> 
> I'm a uni student , studying civil engineering which will be done in 2 years if I stop screwing like past 3 years . Live in north west of Tehran which is cool as the whole city is under my feet from here but believe me ( I hate this city ) .
> 
> My hobbies are not usually the same , Reading history books / articles + sports news , watching series / movies , going out with friends / playing football with them and finally studying ( which I forgot to say ) are what usually do in my current sh!ty life .
> 
> I'm sure you're not interested to read more about his sad story so lets stop that here .



I think i can understand.. i spent 2 prime year (lol) of my life in a shyt hole town near afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> That's embarrassing man , Some of them were filming the girls .
> 
> I'm a little bit shocked here



LOL, do you prefer imagination instead of filming bro ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Well.. we all make mistake right... for example.. when i was in the 9th grade i proposed to my teacher..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which didnt end in a very happy way...





The same happened to me when I was 6 years old . I proposed my neighbors' daughter in her marriage day .

I never forget that day , my mom was trying to silent me but I shout and everyone were either shocked or laughing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> Reallllly?????
> It seems that we all do funny mistakes when we are child or youngster



Yeah.. the whole movie type thing.. got on my knee and asked her to marry me.. although it was a prank/dare ... which didnt end well... coz it was an APS (army public school) with the strict rules n sh!t..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> The same happened to me when I was 6 years old . I proposed my neighbors' daughter in her marriage day .
> 
> I never forget that day , my mom was trying to silent me but I shout and everyone were either shocked or laughing .



Lol.. when i was a kid i asked by aunts frnd to marry me... and now after many years when i met he she still reminded me of tht... which was pretty funny.. 








Except for me..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> dudes tell me abt ur selves.. what do you guys do.. ur interests hobbies.. etc.. cause ... its almost 3 here.. and im kinda bored.. and i guess you guys are also... @rmi5 @S00R3NA @Sinan ?
> 
> 
> Hey @haman10 sup pinky



I am studying my PhD in electrical engineering. I hope I finish it in next 2 years 
My hobbies are watching TV series, movies, and also reading books. Driving is also very fun 
BTW, It's for one year that there is no girl in my life and I feel very comfort

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> I am studying my PhD in electrical engineering. I hope I finish it in next 2 years
> My hobbies are watching TV series, movies, and also reading books. Driving is also very fun
> BTW, It's for one year that there is no girl in my life and I feel very comfort





@Sinan


Damn u guys are smart.. 


You guys interested in off roading or hunting? weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Sinan
> 
> You guys interested in off roading or hunting? weapons?



off roading is very fun but no hunting at all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> LOL, do you prefer imagination instead of filming bro ?



This is not good and well mannered dude , I've tried not to look at women like that since I found BF , GF stuffs meaningless . 

If people are really interested in girls , etc they'd better find a better way such as finding girl friends , getting married or if they badly need going to brothel NOT raping the girls with their eyes like that .


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> This is not good and well mannered dude , I've tried not to look at women like that since I found BF , GF stuffs meaningless .
> 
> If people are really interested in girls , etc they'd better find a better way such as finding girl friends , getting married or if they badly need going to brothel NOT raping the girls with their eyes like that .



Agreed dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> &#1588;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705;&#1575; &#1583;&#1585;&#1587; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1576;&#1608;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583; &#1567;



I studied my bachelor in Iran, And I applied for my PhD in USA, and I got admission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> off roading is very fun but no hunting at all



My village is in a very remote area.. so whenever i go back.. those are probably the most fun activities you can indulge in.. the other is hiking....which kinda develop into ur hobbies etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I studied my bachelor in Iran, And I applied for my PhD in USA, and I got admission.



wow , that's awesome . I'm aiming Master of Science at most .

How long does PhD take ? and what are higher degrees ?


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Sinan
> Damn u guys are smart..



Yeah, sure we are smart  
tell us about yourself buddy?
what are your hobbies? what are u doing? ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, sure we are smart
> tell us about yourself buddy?
> what are your hobbies? what are u doing? ....



I have done bachelors in economics... completed half my law degree ... didnt like it... and now im doing CPL...

As for the hobbies... nothing much... off roading,hunting... but most of the time.. just hanging out with my frnds.. watchin movies or rarely reading a book...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I studied my bachelor in Iran, And I applied for my PhD in USA, and I got admission.



wow , that's awesome . I'm aiming Master of Science at most .

How long does PhD take ? and what are higher degrees ?


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> wow , that's awesome . I'm aiming Master of Science at most .
> 
> How long does PhD take ? and what are higher degrees ?



Thanks buddy 
It depends on your department and university. for our university, and department, it tooks 5-6 years, but I want to finish it in 4 years or 4 and half 
actually there is no higher official degree after PhD in engineering in USA, post doctorate is not considered as a degree if that's you are question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> dude is tht Mossadegh in ur display pic?



Yes dude, he is Dr. Mosaddegh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I have done bachelors in economics... completed half my law degree ... didnt like it... and now im doing CPL...
> 
> As for the hobbies... nothing much... off roading,hunting... but most of the time.. just hanging out with my frnds.. watchin movies or rarely reading a book...



Are you Balouch or Pashthun or hazara?
BTW, I like baluch clothing a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys , I'm a little fuc.ked up and sleepy and need to sleep .

I had a good night with you .

Have fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Sinan
> 
> 
> Damn u guys are smart..
> 
> 
> You guys interested in off roading or hunting? weapons?



I don't really interested in off-road.. I prefer speed 

Weapons are a little interesting for me. I always liked guns and stuff like everyone else in my country.

When i get my first shot with a G3 in army. I immediately felt like, "I hope i will never ever have to shoot a live being with this tool". The sheer power of the G3 made that feeling. After that i lost all my interest in shooting stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@S00R3NA This is the sh!thole where i spent 2 years":























The only place to pass time was the FC Mess or club..built in early 1800s:












Or visit our posts like these:







Or just admire the natural beauty....



rmi5 said:


> Are you Balouch or Pashthun or hazara?
> BTW, I like baluch clothing a lot



Im baluch...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im baluch...




Baluchs are very good people  I guess you guys use the same clothing as baluchs wear in Zahedan. It's a very comfortable clothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , I'm a little fuc.ked up and sleepy and need to sleep .
> 
> I had a good night with you .
> 
> Have fun



Shabakhair and khuda hafiz !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @S00R3NA This is the sh!thole where i spent 2 years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only place to pass time was the FC Mess or club..built in early 1800s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or visit our posts like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just admire the natural beauty....



It's natural beauty is magnificent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> I don't really interested in off-road.. I prefer speed
> 
> Weapons are a little interesting for me. I always liked guns and stuff like everyone else in my country.
> 
> When i get my first shot with a G3 in army. I immediately felt like, "I hope i will never ever have to shoot a live being with this tool". The sheer power of the G3 made that feeling. After that i lost all my interest in shooting stuff.



Try speeding on these roads:



















rmi5 said:


> Baluchs are very good people  I guess you guys use the same clothing as baluchs wear in Zahedan. It's a very comfortable clothing.



Thank you.. as for clothing .. yes Pakistani Baluch and Irani Baluch are 1.. same people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @S00R3NA This is the sh!thole where i spent 2 years":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only place to pass time was the FC Mess or club..built in early 1800s:
> 
> 
> Or visit our posts like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just admire the natural beauty....
> 
> 
> 
> Im baluch...



If I know it's for a short period of time, I would happily live there. Actually I love to live in a rural place for a change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> If I know it's for a short period of time, I would happily live there. Actually I love to live in a rural place for a change.



Yeah the place is only good for holidays:












This place was on a mountain:







Flash floods in the mountains ... once saw a cow swept away .. bridges,roads.. mother natures a ***** :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> Not everyone though.
> 
> I have seen many extraterrestrial beauties in Iran, and they were barely using any make up.
> 
> Once I saw a girl with same height as mine (1.90m) and with a beauty I had not witnessed in any girl before.
> 
> I was like



What's the average height of girls there? The only 6ft Asian girl I've seen in my life was my own cousin


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah the place is only good for holidays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place was on a mountain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash floods in the mountains ... once saw a cow swept away .. bridges,roads.. mother natures a ***** :



Actually I like to live for at least 6 months. Life should be adventurous and diverse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @S00R3NAIm baluch...



So are you as tall as Khair Baksh Marri ?  

Wiki places him at 6'7 !  

And how does your relationship as a Marri works out with Khair Baksh being the Tribal Sardar ? Where do you guys fit in ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> So are you as tall as Khair Baksh Marri ?
> 
> Wiki places him at 6'7 !
> 
> And how does your relationship as a Marri works out with Khair Baksh being the Tribal Sardar ? Where do you guys fit in ?



Yara its 5:27 or something.. where do you get these questions from? no im not 6"7.. im 6 ft.. and i honestly didnt get the last question.



Azizam said:


> What's the average height of girls there? The only 6ft Asian girl I've seen in my life was my own cousin :p



Its very embarassing when you see a woman taller than you... ive seen a girl who was over 6.. probably 6"2-3 or more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Raasti nazaretoun raaje' be serial haye IRIB chiye?

Pejman serial e baahaaliye 

oun tikkash baahaal boud ke migoft, kaargaraa chejouri ba in hoghough, 50 toman midan miran solarium 



Azizam said:


> Actually I like to live for at least 6 months. Life should be adventurous and diverse.



I would love to do so as well, specially when I grow old. I don't wanna end up in a city for all of my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> Have you ever experienced accidental eye to eye ( no matter if that's a girl or guy )?
> 
> Whenever that happens to me I feel nervous and uncomfortable and think something might be wrong with me and after a couple of seconds I try to see the guy/girl again to get if he/she is still staring at me which usually ends in an eye to eye or worse .
> 
> The last time that happened to me was a couple of weeks ago that I was in a bus reading a book and a guy a few meters away stared at me from Aria shar to azadi ( around 5 - 6 minutes ) . Some people have serious problems . This is just guys , girls are worse , They don't do it accidentally but with purpose and you can't do anything except staring back that usually failed for me



use sun glasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Lol, when this happens in Turkey (Rare incident). We ask " Is there a problem karde&#351; ? "



i like receb, are they going to produce 4?


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> use sun glasses.




Very good idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> I am studying my PhD in electrical engineering. I hope I finish it in next 2 years
> My hobbies are watching TV series, movies, and also reading books. Driving is also very fun
> BTW, It's for one year that there is no girl in my life and I feel very comfort



i passed 4 terms(electrical engineering) ,for PhD i still have 14 more to go!..wtf!  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

LoveIcon said:


> In Tehran i have seen many handsome guys with average or below average wives/girls and jangoo type of boys with beauty queens -- don't know what's science here but perhaps can guess your future


Oh God nooo, I will break this tradition no matter what, there are always exceptions! 


Sinan said:


> Lolz man, i know what you are saying. But the day you win over your shyness you will see that is not case. No girl will immediately fall in you... She will make you run after her for a while. I guarantee you on that. Just the running time differs.
> 
> That said; this is the case with Turkish girls but if our girls are similar this would be the same case.
> 
> European girls however are a totally different case. Go to Antalya in summer, you will know what i mean.


I agree mate, maybe I just used the wrong word. I know what creatures girls are and what they are capable of. My close friend is a victim of such actions, running after the girl for 1 year and then ending up friendzoned. 
Instead of term 'falling for me' I should have said that they just show all the signs to you that they want you,you know all the looks, weird actions and etc that are not very easy to explain in words and maybe you are right, maye all the actions are a trap to put you in an endless loop to reach them. 


S00R3NA said:


> That's true , They usually rape you with their eyes , the way they dress and wear make up .
> 
> We have a crazy world here in Tehran , I've always lost the eye to eye battle and have been brutally raped by those wild eyes . The worst part is that they keep staring at you until you give up and get out of their sight .



Exactly bro, just like me. I am always the loser in this battle and every single time I say to myself, wtf? You are the boy here, and you cut the eye contact first, and she wins. That's a humiliating defeat. Raping with eye, that's the best explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> i passed 4 terms(electrical engineering) ,for PhD i still have 14 more to go!..wtf!  .



 Electrical Engineering is the toughest and the best among engineering fields 
So, you are studying bachelor, right? very good ...
man kheyli khoshhal misham vaghti shoma javoun ha ra mibinam


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Electrical Engineering is the toughest and the best among engineering fields
> So, you are studying bachelor, right? very good ...
> man kheyli khoshhal misham vaghti shoma javoun ha ra mibinam



I'm studying in Iran's best university (sharif) in materials science, I was planning to apply for Ms degree to Europe or U.S, but changed my decision for various reasons and some problems I had here, maybe I will apply for Ph.D to U.S or Canada or maybe I just stay here.

And no offense mate, I hate EE so much that there is no other science in the world I hate this much. 
I know how tough and great it is and what EE engineers are capable of, but still...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I'm studying in Iran's best university (sharif) in materials science, I was planning to apply for Ms degree to Europe or U.S, but changed my decision for various reasons and some problems I had here, maybe I will apply for Ph.D to U.S or Canada or maybe I just stay here.
> 
> And no offense mate, I hate EE so much that there is other science in the world I hate this much.
> I know how tough and great it is and what EE engineers are capable of, but still...


LOL
Are you studying Material in Sharif? Really? wow  
You guys had the hottest chicks in Sharif  , mim shimi (Chemical Eng) had hot chicks too
Are you working with Professor Ashouri? LOL  Ashouri was really a sexy man 

Parcham e Sharif hamisheh baalaast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> LOL
> Are you studying Material in Sharif? Really? wow
> You guys had the hottest chicks in Sharif  , mim shimi (Chemical Eng) had hot chicks too
> Are you working with Professor Ashouri? LOL  Ashouri was really a sexy man
> 
> Parcham e Sharif hamisheh baalaast



You studied your Bs in Sharif too? You are absolutely right about mim shimi chicks, I don't know what's the secret in this field that attracts them so much.

Looooooooooooooooooooooool about Ashouri  How do you know him man? I passed solidification and casting with him last semsester, his character is sooo fun and at the same time scary, not even considering his face that looks like Nima Yushij.  He is very weird, but absolutely nothing sexy in him. 

Do you also know Dr Hakim? Halali? Seyed reihani? Bagheri?


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> You studies you Bs in Sharif too? You are absolutely right about mim shimi chicks, I don't know what's the secret in this field that attracts them so much.


Yes buddy. I don't know really, maybe there is a hot chick magnet in mim shimi. Those chicks were really hot, I mean even if we compare them to Azad university, they are hotter.


> Looooooooooooooooooooooool about Ashouri  How do you know him man? I passed solidification and casting with him last semsester, his character is sooo fun and at the same time scary, not even considering his face that he looks like Nima Yushij.  He is very weird, but absolutely nothing sexy in him.


LOL, I know most of your professors. The sexy thing is when he graded his own solution of exam(kelid e emtehan) and he gave 14 to himself.


> Do you also know Dr Hakim? Halali? Seyed reihani? Bagheri?


yeah, I know all of them. BTW, Halali is a sexy man too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine
Sirous was a really great guy. 
BTW, Dolati is a real douchebag, I heard that they have kicked him out of Amouzesh. Is it right?


----------



## Surenas

So you guys are all single?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yara its 5:27 or something.. where do you get these questions from? no im not 6"7.. im 6 ft.. and i honestly didnt get the last question.
> 
> 
> 
> Its very embarassing when you see a woman taller than you... ive seen a girl who was over 6.. probably 6"2-3 or more..



I am 6'3" (1.90m) and I love girls who are over 6ft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> Actually I like to live for at least 6 months. Life should be adventurous and diverse.



Me too . I think I need to be away from my repetitive and tiring life for a couple of months .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> I'm studying in Iran's best university (sharif) in materials science, I was planning to apply for Ms degree to Europe or U.S, but changed my decision for various reasons and some problems I had here, maybe I will apply for Ph.D to U.S or Canada or maybe I just stay here.
> 
> And no offense mate, I hate EE so much that there is no other science in the world I hate this much.
> I know how tough and great it is and what EE engineers are capable of, but still...



Baba khar khuna . Inja hame bache dars khunan .

Man , How long do you usually study per day ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Electrical Engineering is the toughest and the best among engineering fields
> So, you are studying bachelor, right? very good ...
> man kheyli khoshhal misham vaghti shoma javoun ha ra mibinam



yes i am studying bachelor and my sub field is Control.

&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1740; &#1606;&#1587;&#1576;&#1578; &#1576;&#1607; &#1662;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;&#1605;.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Agree, EE is the most beautiful of all engineering disciplines. Control theory, circuit design, RF theory... all bring tears of joy to my eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> I'm studying in Iran's best university (sharif) in materials science, I was planning to apply for Ms degree to Europe or U.S, but changed my decision for various reasons and some problems I had here, maybe I will apply for Ph.D to U.S or Canada or maybe I just stay here.
> 
> *And no offense mate, I hate EE so much that there is no other science in the world I hate this much.
> I know how tough and great it is and what EE engineers are capable of, but still...*



i am coming...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> Isn't anything like that in Pakistan? Are you sure?



Nothing like orgies... but underground parties etc yes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> I am 6'3" (1.90m) and I love girls who are over 6ft.



I like tall girls.. (sucker for tall chicks).... but not taller than me... tht just doesnt look good..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I like tall girls.. (sucker for tall chicks).... but not taller than me... tht just doesnt look good..



Tall girls are scary and kind of abnormal man .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> Tall girls are scary and kind of scary man .



Girls over 6 dont look good...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Girls over 6 dont look good...



Use SI here please . I don't know any of BG units .



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Girls over 6 dont look good...



Use SI here please . I don't know any of BG units .


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Baba khar khuna . Inja hame bache dars khunan .
> 
> Man , How long do you usually study per day ?



Based on the time that I spend here everyday, you can guess It's not too much for me


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> Based on the time that I spend here everyday, you can guess It's not too much for me



you dont become an EE by being a kun goshat.. at least not a good one


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Agree, EE is the most beautiful of all engineering disciplines. Control theory, circuit design, RF theory... all bring tears of joy to my eyes




Are you electrical engineer as well?
Cool 



Esfand said:


> you dont become an EE by being a *kun goshat*.. at least not a good one



LOOOOOL

OK dude, I will come back to study again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> Are you electrical engineer as well?
> Cool



I do Physics, but know many of these concepts in detail...



rmi5 said:


> OK dude, I will come back to study again






rmi5 said:


> Are you electrical engineer as well?
> Cool



I do Physics, but know many of these concepts in detail...



rmi5 said:


> OK dude, I will come back to study again


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yara its 5:27 or something.. where do you get these questions from? no im not 6"7.. im 6 ft.. and i honestly didnt get the last question.



Oi I'm just curious to know that - I've got 6-7 Baluch Friends & all of them are pretty darn tall, 6'2-6'3 tou kahiiin nahin giyaaa & then I was googling about different Baluch Tribes & I wondered whether all Baluch are tall people or did my friends happen to be tall !  

With the last question I meant - Where do you guys stand in the whole Tribal System ? Are you guys Sardars or are you guys Common Folk ?  

Bhai eik sawaaal bhi nahin kar saktaaa keh tou mereiii peiii fire kar deitaa haii !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> Oi I'm just curious to know that - I've got 6-7 Baluch Friends & all of them are pretty darn tall, 6'2-6'3 tou kahiiin nahin giyaaa & then I was googling about different Baluch Tribes & I wondered whether all Baluch are tall people or did my friends happen to be tall !



Lalay... not every baluch is 6"3 or something... just like not every but.t is fat.. ... as for me.. in my family im not even of average height which is 6"2..... with the tallest being my uncle who is 6"6 or 6"7...



> With the last question I meant - Where do you guys stand in the whole Tribal System ? Are you guys Sardars or are you guys Common Folk ?



Bhai its internet anybody can be a sardar here... so it doesnt seem right to show off your family status etc.. if you know what i mean... but the answer is yes... 



> Bhai eik sawaaal bhi nahin kar saktaaa keh tou mereiii peiii fire kar deitaa haii !



Oye butta banda ban !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> i like receb, are they going to produce 4?



If only actor runs low on money. He was a very hardworking and productive guy at beginning. After He made this "Recep &#304;vedik" film. He cut all working stuff. He occasionally produce a sequel and continue to live his sweet life.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Try speeding on these roads:



I could became to love-offroading in these roads. But in Ankara and Near Ankara, there are no such roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Sirous was a really great guy.
> BTW, Dolati is a real douchebag, I heard that they have kicked him out of Amouzesh. Is it right?


Yeah sirous is great, he is the 'liberal' member of the faculty. 
No, I think dolati is still there, I haven't gone to Amouzesh for nearly 6 months. I hate him too. The guy loves the girls, and would do anything for them. Most of his students appointed on projects are girls and also, he gives them good grades. What a douche.


S00R3NA said:


> Baba khar khuna . Inja hame bache dars khunan .
> 
> Man , How long do you usually study per day ?



Lol, not all Sharifis are like what you think.

Az in bache kharkhunaie ba einake tah estekani ke ye mah ye bar ham tarafe hamum peidashun nemishe. 
Sharif Daf va Paf ham kheili ziad dare, @rmi5 ham ghatan taied mikone.

Albate baiad eghrar konam mojudate ajib gharib ham darim. az dokhtaraie sibil dar ta pesaraie kharkhuni ke taghribal hichi az social life halishun nist va kam kam daran tabdil mishan be mojudate na shenakhte. lol

man khodam kam dars mikhunam, albate alan daram baraie karshenasi arshad mikhunam ke 2bare sharif ghabul sham.
vali termaie pish kam dars khundam, alan ham kam pashimun nistam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 474474

Madrid vs Barca?
Arse-anal vs Dortmund?

Favorites???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Yeah sirous is great, he is the 'liberal' member of the faculty.
> No, I think dolati is still there, I haven't gone to Amouzesh for nearly 6 months. I hate him too. They guy loves the girls, and would do anything for them. Most of his students appointed on projects are girls and also, he gives them good grades. What a douche.
> 
> 
> Lol, not all Sharifis are like what you think.
> 
> Az in bache kharkhunaie ba einake tah estekani ke ye mah ye bar ham tarafe hamum peidashun nemishe.
> Sharif Daf va Paf ham kheili ziad dare, @rmi5 ham ghatan taied mikone.
> 
> Albate baiad eghrar konam mojudate ajib gharib ham darim. az dokhtaraie sibil dar ta pesaraie kharkhuni ke taghribal hichi az social life halishun nist va kam kam daran tabdil mishan be mojudate na shenakhte. lol
> 
> man khodam kam dars mikhunam, albate alan daram baraie karshenasi arshad mikhunam ke 2bare sharif ghabul sham.
> vali termaie pish kam dars khundam, alan ham kam pashimun nistam.



kaamelan ta'yid misheh 
Albatte Paf mesle man va @Serpentine ke kheyli peyda nemishe  ammaa daf be gheyr az mechanic , ke laghabesh g**kadeh hast, baghiye jaa haa peydaa mishe 



474474 said:


> Madrid vs Barca?
> Arse-anal vs Dortmund?
> 
> Favorites???



Madrid 
about your second question, I think the answer cannot be ARSE-nal, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> Use SI here please . I don't know any of BG units .
> 
> 
> 
> Use SI here please . I don't know any of BG units .



6ft = 182cm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> Tall girls are scary and kind of abnormal man .



Miss world 2007 from China. She's 1.86m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 474474

rmi5 said:


> kaamelan ta'yid misheh
> Albatte Paf mesle man va @Serpentine ke kheyli peyda nemishe  ammaa daf be gheyr az mechanic , ke laghabesh g**kadeh hast, baghiye jaa haa peydaa mishe
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid
> about your second question, I think the answer cannot be ARSE-nal, right?



I'll just watch the highlights i guess


----------



## rmi5

474474 said:


> I'll just watch the highlights i guess



What about Italy?
AC milan or Inter?


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> I know bro . I like him and that's why I'll never forget him ( honestly speaking )
> 
> we had tough discussions *but I haven't seen him recently to make that up .*
> 
> Give y regards to him



Mate , you were asking about Atatwolf recently. He just became active. See it for yourself. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/256891-turkmenistan-makes-another-quiet-purchase-8-warships-3.html#post4889200

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> What about Italy?
> AC milan or Inter?



Italian teams are lovely , I like Juventus the most but I'm a fan of Milan and Rome too .


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL koja rafti? 6500 ta ra bikhial shodi?



Dishab posht system khabam bord !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Mate , you were asking about Atatwolf recently. He just became active. See it for yourself.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/256891-turkmenistan-makes-another-quiet-purchase-8-warships-3.html#post4889200






atatwolf said:


> Caspian sea is a Turkic sea.



I'm going to love him man . He's awesome .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Dishab posht system khabam bord !!!



LOL, nemikhaay emrouz edaameh bedi beresi be 6500?



S00R3NA said:


> Italian teams are lovely , I like Juventus the most but a fan of Milan and Rome .



Juve is cool, but I like AC milan the most. BTW, Inter sucks....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Dishab posht system khabam bord !!!



Avarin . avarin , Negaran nabash , man sangar ro hefz kardam ta biay 


In keshvar bayad be javunaiy mesle shoma eftekhar kone .



Azizam said:


> Miss world 2007 from China. She's 1.86m



Sorry , But I'm a little hard right now .

This is Soheil's fault , He started changing this thread to a **** site .

Soheil khejalat bekesh .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Avarin . avarin , Negaran nabash , man sangar ro hefz kardam ta biay
> 
> 
> In keshvar bayad be javunaiy mesle shoma eftekhar kone .
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry , But I'm a little hard right now .
> 
> This is Soheil's fault , He started changing this thread to a **** site .
> 
> Soheil khejalat bekesh .



LOL Soheil va khejaalat?!!!
BTW, maashaalllah che daafi hast in akse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Believe i have seen lots of guys like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are just like that....



FAK man !

I am not something like that ! 



rmi5 said:


> LOL Soheil va khejaalat?!!!
> BTW, maashaalllah che daafi hast in akse



F U so much !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> FAK man !
> 
> I am not something like that !
> 
> 
> 
> F U so much !



Thanks man, F U too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> Sorry , But I'm a little hard right now .
> 
> This is Soheil's fault , He started changing this thread to a **** site .
> 
> Soheil khejalat bekesh .



U feel BDSM right now !?

shoma zarfiatesh ro dari ... taghsir man nandaz !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

aks gf man inja chikar mikone?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> FAK man !
> 
> I am not something like that !



I know , You're something like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Thanks man, F U too



Your welcome 



S00R3NA said:


> I know , You're something like this



*WTF*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I know , You're something like this



Shabiheh ordake dige ?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Shabiheh ordake dige ?!!!



fek konam manzoresh on derakhtas!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> *WTF*



Why are you so mad ?!!!

I don't see anything wrong there but a duck enjoying his day .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayt0

Hi,
what ya doing ma Iranian Niggas?


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> U feel BDSM right now !?
> 
> shoma zarfiatesh ro dari ... taghsir man nandaz !



Man ?!!!


----------



## olcayt0

Hi,
what ya doing ma Iranian Niggas?


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> FAK man !
> 
> I am not something like that !



Mate i'm not also like them but there was a time, i wished to be like them... Believe me or not they got the hottest tourists. 



olcayt0 said:


> Hi,
> what ya doing ma Iranian Niggas?



I will hunt you down where ever you go loser.
@Serpentine this is the guy who trolls in Turkish section with fake accounts. Do as you seem fit.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/260087-ay-bah-esi-102.html#post4889565

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> Man ?!!!


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> Man ?!!!


----------



## 474474

rmi5 said:


> What about Italy?
> AC milan or Inter?



I'm not a fan, but is it going to be exciting? then i'll see it


----------



## haman10

toof too een theme jadid!! halam beham khord !! bi salighe haye booogh !


----------



## haman10

ey baw hichki online nist kho 

forumi ke toosh irani nabashe forum niss , divoone khoonast 

@SOHEIL @rmi5 @Ostad @mohsen ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

in forum movaghatie ta noskheie jadidesh amadeh beshe, sabr dashteh bash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

eey baba chera hichkii eyne khialesh nist iran dare moshak hava be hava ba borde 300 km misaze?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
mibinam ke az ban daroumadi haman jan  congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bro , i have seen others embarressing trolls , hell even i myself made some trolls cry ! BUT this one was amazing! a big like to u bro



Yaarou kheyli bachche por rou boud, man ham ba'zi oghaat age bekhaam ber**am be kasi, khoub mi*inam behsh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> in forum movaghatie ta noskheie jadidesh amadeh beshe, sabr dashteh bash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Vali in noskheh jadid, az ghadimi kheyli sari' tar hast, albatte themesh alaan ye kam bachche gouneh hast.
be jaaye aabi, age sourati boud ke kaamel dokhtarouneh mishod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> age sourati boud ke kaamel dokhtarouneh mishod.



 eva khoda margam bede rmi een che harfiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> mibinam ke az ban daroumadi haman jan  congrats


na vala !! man ta 29om ban boodam!! ama yadeshoon rafte ke infraction ha ru up konan !! 
ehtemalan az farda pas farda dobare ban sham ta hafteye baad ke dige expire she 

@Serpentine : dadash halemoono nagiri ha :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na vala !! man ta 29om ban boodam!! ama yadeshoon rafte ke infraction ha ru up konan !!
> ehtemalan az farda pas farda dobare ban sham ta hafteye baad ke dige expire she
> 
> @Serpentine : dadash halemoono nagiri ha :p


LOL , pas fe'lan ta site har ki har kiye, ghashang haalesh ra bebar 
Ehtemaalan ta 29 om ham tool mikeshe ta dobaare site bekhaad kaamel beshe va ban ha ra dobaare bargardounan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> Vali in noskheh jadid, az ghadimi kheyli sari' tar hast, albatte themesh alaan ye kam bachche gouneh hast.
> be jaaye aabi, age sourati boud ke kaamel dokhtarouneh mishod.


siteshoon ro az servere orupaie be yeh server to amrica montaghel kardan, baraie hamin saritareh.
zahmate C.I.A ro kam kardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

which one ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> siteshoon ro az servere orupaie be yeh server to amrica montaghel kardan, baraie hamin saritareh.
> zahmate C.I.A ro kam kardan.



baba cia alaf hast val na enghad ke biad post haye al-hassani ru bekhoone  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

fake pic

ostad jaan fake bood!! dar asle ye f-18 bood !! zaye shodam raft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

^^^^ ye zare moonde bezane pedare jangandeye badbakhto dar biare ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> baba cia alaf hast val na enghad ke biad post haye al-hassani ru bekhoone  lol


khob albateh al hasani amele musad hast, pas kasi behesh ahammiat nemideh. hatta cia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> khob albateh al hasani amele musad hast, pas kasi behesh ahammiat nemideh. hatta cia



bazi vaghta enghad hersam mide doost daram harchi fosh pedar baladam behesh bedam 

troll avazi ye posto 700 bar dige ham post mikone ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Salam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> Salam



salamon alaykom va rahmatollah va barakatoh!!

keyfa ahvalek sister? 

injoori migam herseto dar biaram  midoonam az arab jamaat motenaferi


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> salamon alaykom va rahmatollah va barakatoh!!
> 
> keyfa ahvalek sister?


 

Khobam . Merci Azizam shoma chetorin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> Khobam . Merci Azizam shoma chetorin?



ma ham khoobim mamnun 

shoma aslan too ghahve khoone post nemizari chera?


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> ma ham khoobim mamnun
> 
> shoma aslan too ghahve khoone post nemizari chera?


 

Khob alan hastam inja :p. Anyway how's everything?


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> Khob alan hastam inja :p. Anyway how's everything?



not bad not good , miz-gare  age doostan harf siyasi nazanan hame khooban  @rmi5 @Surenas @SOHEIL


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> siteshoon ro az servere orupaie be yeh server to amrica montaghel kardan, baraie hamin saritareh.
> zahmate C.I.A ro kam kardan.


manzouret baraadaraan e NSA hast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> baba cia alaf hast val na enghad ke biad post haye al-hassani ru bekhoone  lol


aali boud 
Terekidam az khandeh
Vali in Al-Hasani jeddi jeddi rad daadeh... mokhesh rideh bichaareh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> khob albateh al hasani amele musad hast, pas kasi behesh ahammiat nemideh. hatta cia


Age mousad aamelesh ine ke behtare bere bemire
na baab, in az hamin osgol haye ma'mouliye
in 500 daghighan propaganda chiye Israel hast. hamishe harfaash dar jahat e siyaasat e rasmiye Israel hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bazi vaghta enghad hersam mide doost daram harchi fosh pedar baladam behesh bedam
> 
> troll avazi ye posto 700 bar dige ham post mikone ........


velesh kon baba,
oun osgol ra naneh va baabaash, ham jeddi nemigiran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

BTW, what the hell is Trophy , Trophy Points?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> BTW, what the hell is Trophy , Trophy Points?


age fahmidi be maa ham begoo 

trophy!! WTF? lol ehtemalan age trophy hat ziiad beshe barat pofak namaki minoo mifrestan !!

akhe khodeshoon pofakam dorost nemikonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Vali in theme jadid az yek nazar ham baahaaleh, kheyli sari' shode, 
post kardan mesle tweet kardan shodeh, injouri bishtar haal mide 
raasti in hame like hayi ke daashtim chi shod? hamash be fanaa raft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> velesh kon baba,
> oun osgol ra naneh va baabaash, ham jeddi nemigiran



moshkel injast ke nane babash daran donbal ghazaee ke parsal zakhire kardan migardan .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> age fahmidi be maa ham begoo
> 
> trophy!! WTF? lol ehtemalan age trophy hat ziiad beshe barat pofak namaki minoo mifrestan !!
> 
> akhe khodeshoon pofakam dorost nemikonan


AAli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> moshkel injast ke nane babash daran donbal ghazaee ke parsal zakhire kardan migardan .....


mage sousmaar ra ham zakhireh mikonan? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Vali in theme jadid az yek nazar ham baahaaleh, kheyli sari' shode,
> post kardan mesle tweet kardan shodeh, injouri bishtar haal mide
> raasti in hame like hayi ke daashtim chi shod? hamash be fanaa raft?



nemidooonam !! taze harchi like dashtim aksaresho khodemoon be khodemoon dadim  

akhe maa hamash ba hame az jomle arabha , turk ha , pakestani ha va ..... dargirim  

sag too roohe har chi gheyre iranie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> mage sousmaar ra ham zakhireh mikonan? LOL



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> nemidooonam !! taze harchi like dashtim aksaresho khodemoon be khodemoon dadim
> 
> akhe maa hamash ba hame az jomle arabha , turk ha , pakestani ha va ..... dargirim
> 
> sag too roohe har chi gheyre iranie


hame haminan, masalan ensaafan age be khaatere melliyateshoun nabaashe, ki be mozakhrafaate Alhasani va Atawolf like mide?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10
Ghablan az in mahdoudiyat ha daasht ke beyn e har post va ba'dish, 70 saaniye ekhtelaaf bashe, alaan ke bardaashtan in mahdoudiyat ra , kheyli haal mide  , sari' type mikoni va dar ja post :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> hame haminan, masalan ensaafan age be khaatere melliyateshoun nabaashe, ki be mozakhrafaate Alhasani va Atawolf like mide?



vel kon oona ru! hala shoma khodet khoobi? too usa khosh migzare? oon ja vaseye doctora rafti ya foughe lisans?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> Ghablan az in mahdoudiyat ha daasht ke beyn e har post va ba'dish, 70 saaniye ekhtelaaf bashe, alaan ke bardaashtan in mahdoudiyat ra , kheyli haal mide  , sari' type mikoni va dar ja post :p


tanha khoobish hamine 

na khodaeesh alan fek mikonam kheylii khobe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> vel kon oona ru! hala shoma khodet khoobi? too usa khosh migzare? oon ja vaseye doctora rafti ya foughe lisans?


khoube hame chi,
ma raftim doctor beshim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> tanha khoobish hamine


albatteh, ba'ziyaa ham az ban oumadan biroun ha 
az khoubiyaash mahsoub nemisheh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> khoube hame chi,
> ma raftim doctor beshim



thank god !! 

baba aghaye doctor  vali mohandesi koja pezeshki koja!! berin long bendazin baba  

@rmi5 @S00R3NA @Serpentine .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> albatteh, ba'ziyaa ham az ban oumadan biroun ha
> az khoubiyaash mahsoub nemisheh?


are vala !! dasteshoonam dard nakone :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> thank god !!
> 
> baba aghaye doctor  vali mohandesi koja pezeshki koja!! berin long bendazin baba
> 
> @rmi5 @S00R3NA @Serpentine .....


Pezeshki mikhouni? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Pezeshki mikhouni? LOL



are paa chi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Aghaye doctor, shoma ke kaaret doroste va zist khoundi , be man begou in Hasani va ... tou che gorouhi az heyvaanaat tabaghebandi mishan?!!!
P.S. hame ye ma biologically jozve heyvaanaat hastim, pas post e man tohin nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

moarefi mikonam doctor haman hastam daneshjooye term 5 pezeshki! een term ham emtehan oolom paye daram hichi nakhoondam

dar daneshgah kermanshah uni of medical science

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Aghaye doctor, shoma ke kaaret doroste va zist khoundi , be man begou in Hasani va ... tou che gorouhi az heyvaanaat tabaghebandi mishan?!!!
> P.S. hame ye ma biologically jozve heyvaanaat hastim, pas post e man tohin nist



maa jozve heyvaanatim vali hassani jozve mougoodat mibashe!! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schistosoma_mansoni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> moarefi mikonam doctor haman hastam daneshjooye term 5 pezeshki! een term ham emtehan oolom paye daram hichi nakhoondam
> 
> dar daneshgah kermanshah uni of medical science



aafarin , aafarin , mikhaastam az in smily haye thumbs up baraat bezaaram, vali hanouz smily ye mazkour, available nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> maa jozve heyvaanatim vali hassani jozve mougoodat mibashe!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schistosoma_mansoni


Agree!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> aafarin , aafarin , mikhaastam az in smily haye thumbs up baraat bezaaram, vali hanouz smily ye mazkour, available nist



mekhsii  shookhi mikonam , daneshgahe kermanshah koja , shariff koja!! 

keep it up pals kheyli khosh halam ke hameye ham vatanam too een forum adamaye kheylii tahsil kardee hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> mekhsii  shookhi mikonam , daneshgahe kermanshah koja , shariff koja!!
> 
> keep it up pals kheyli khosh halam ke hameye ham vatanam too een forum adamaye kheylii tahsil karde an


merC haman jan, man ham hamin tor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
che ghadr az darset moude ta takhassos begiri?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

inja hameh chand saleshoon hastish?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> which one ?


Raasti nazare khodet chiye?
albatte ma ke zire lamborghini savaar nemishim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> inja hameh chand saleshoon hastish?


LOL, kasi senne aghaayoun ra nemiporse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> che ghadr az darset moude ta takhassos begiri?



8 saaaaaaal 



iranigirl2 said:


> inja hameh chand saleshoon hastish?



21 vali be troll haye arab goftam 28 !!! 



rmi5 said:


> Raasti nazare khodet chiye?
> albatte ma ke zire lamborghini savaar nemishim



maloome !! darde porche too sare har chi mashine!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 chand salete ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> 8 saaaaaaal
> 21 vali be troll haye arab goftam 28 !!!
> maloome !! darde porche too sare har chi mashine!!



Vali ensaafan porche sedaaye motoresh kheyli aaliye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> rmi5 chand salete ??


bastegi daare be baalaa gerd konimesh ya be paayin, vali shoma dar nazar begir 23

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Vali ensaafan porche sedaaye motoresh kheyli aaliye



mersi ke gofti chand salete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

rmi5 said:


> LOL, kasi senne aghaayoun ra nemiporse


 
bebakhshid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bahso avaz nakon!! chand salete


man ke goftam, chera mizani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> bebakhshid.



dige tekrar nashe  lol


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> bebakhshid.


Shoukhi kardam, khode shoma chand saalet hast?


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man ke goftam, chera mizani?



sorry ... nadidam :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

melat too iran saat 3 shabe !! man beram bekapam  bye everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> sorry ... nadidam :d


dige tekrar nashe  LOL

P.S. LOL, post e khodet ra copy kardam,
>> Estefaadeh az shiveh ye baraadaraan e sousmaar khor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> melat too iran saat 3 shabe !! man beram bekapam  bye everyone


Boro bekap LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

آقا قسمت ایران دیگه فیلتر نیست .

آقایون گشت ارشاد سریع تر اطلاع بدن تا از قافله عقب نمونن .


کسی با من موافقه که قالب جدید سایت خیلی ت خ م ی ه ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> آقا قسمت ایران دیگه فیلتر نیست .
> 
> آقایون گشت ارشاد سریع تر اطلاع بدن تا از قافله عقب نمونن .
> 
> 
> کسی با من موافقه که قالب جدید سایت خیلی ت خ م ی ه ؟


Ghablan mage filter boud?  kolle site filter boud ya faghat bakhsh e Iran? alaan che tor?
Themesh ke Are, kheyli daaghouneh


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> Ghablan mage filter boud?  kolle site filter boud ya faghat bakhsh e Iran? alaan che tor?
> Themesh ke Are, kheyli daaghouneh


دم انتخابات فقط بخش ایران فیلتر شد
درخواست رفع فیلترینگ هم دادم ولی جواب دادن در حال حاضر این بخش حاوی مطالب مجرمانه هست  و فعلا فیلتر باقی میمونه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

u have been awarded a trophy : like a lot 

what the heck??


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> آقایون گشت ارشاد سریع تر اطلاع بدن تا از قافله عقب نمونن .




man basiji hastam vali gashte ershad nistam bayad che kar konam?


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> درخواست رفع فیلترینگ هم دادم ولی جواب دادن در حال حاضر این بخش حاوی مطالب مجرمانه هست



??? 

age migoft "tohin amiiz" dorost bood ama "mojremane" dige ziade ravie !!


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Raasti nazare khodet chiye?
> albatte ma ke zire lamborghini savaar nemishim



kar khobi mikoni. hich vagt *zire* lambo savar nasho khatarnake hasan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> kar khobi mikoni. hich vagt zire lambo savar nasho khatarnake hasan.



baba oona ke tooye usa nemiyan tablighat televisioni irano bebinan!!!

tablighe kfc ru didam , ba filme gheyre akhlaghi ye faghat kami fargh dasht 

funny one ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> baba oona ke tooye usa nemiyan tablighat televisioni irano bebinan!!!
> 
> tablighe kfc ru didam , ba filme gheyre akhlaghi ye faghat kami fargh dasht



khobe on ye zare ro farg dasht, man ye bar didam aslan fargh nadasht

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> khobe on ye zare ro farg dasht, man ye bar didam aslan fargh nadasht



lol!! mikhastam emrooz az @rmi5 beporsam ke mikhad bargarde iran ya na .......

hichi dige ! be javabam residam !! naaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

were is my rank ?? i used to be farmandehe kole gova

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> were is my rank ?? i used to be farmandehe kole gova



and i used to be farmandeye farmandeye kole ghova


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> lol!! mikhastam emrooz az @rmi5 beporsam ke mikhad bargarde iran ya na .......
> 
> hichi dige ! be javabam residam !! naaaa



daftare emam jomeeh to Las Vegas, kojast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> and i used to be farmandeye farmandeye kole ghova


hello God.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> daftare emam jomeeh to Las Vegas, kojast?



hamoon jaee ke ahoo nab dare ayy bale , bache sayad be payash taab dare ay bale ...... 



Ostad said:


> hello God.



lol!! hello dear ! i'm god with small g !!

yani akhareshi ..... man ke daram kam miaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> hamoon jaee ke ahoo nab dare ayy bale , bache sayad be payash taab dare ay bale ......
> 
> 
> 
> lol!! hello dear ! i'm god with small g !!
> 
> yani akhareshi ..... man ke daram kam miaram



god i should go see ya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> god i should go see ya.



sure bro! i mean human !!!

see you on the resurrection day !! 

hala bi shookhi shoma koja hastin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> baba oona ke tooye usa nemiyan tablighat televisioni irano bebinan!!!
> 
> tablighe kfc ru didam , ba filme gheyre akhlaghi ye faghat kami fargh dasht
> 
> funny one ostad


Mage tou IRIB , lambo tabligh mikonan? Ghaziye chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> lol!! mikhastam emrooz az @rmi5 beporsam ke mikhad bargarde iran ya na .......
> 
> hichi dige ! be javabam residam !! naaaa


LOL, without my lambo, hargez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Mage tou IRIB , lambo tabligh mikonan? Ghaziye chiye?



nababa man tooyr satellite tablighe resturan KFC ru didam , sahne ziad dasht hala ostad mige man tabligh bar didam kolan sahne bood 

bekhatere hamin alan mifahmim ke doost nadari bar gardi , mage na?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> daftare emam jomeeh to Las Vegas, kojast?


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, without my lambo, hargez



kamelan maloome nafahmidi ghazie chie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> nababa man tooyr satellite tablighe resturan KFC ru didam , sahne ziad dasht hala ostad mige man tabligh bar didam kolan sahne bood
> 
> bekhatere hamin alan mifahmim ke doost nadari bar gardi , mage na?


man fekr kardam be khaatere lambo ino gofti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


>



kheyli ham bi maze bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> kamelan maloome nafahmidi ghazie chie


Are, alaan taaze gereftam manzouretoun ra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man fekr kardam be khaatere lambo ino gofti



na baw!! bekhatere hot american chicks goftam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> kheyli ham bi maze bood


Chera??? akhe mage to Vegas ham daftar daaran?
LOL, albatte man taa haalaa Vegas naraftam, age raftam behetoun khabar midam ke hast ya na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na baw!! bekhatere hot american chicks goftam


az in nazar ke are 
vaghean ma tou Iran az in nazar tou faghr e emkaanaat boudim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Chera??? akhe mage to Vegas ham daftar daaran?
> LOL, albatte man taa haalaa Vegas naraftam, age raftam behetoun khabar midam ke hast ya na



what happens in las vegas , stays in las vegas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> az in nazar ke are
> vaghean ma tou Iran az in nazar tou faghr e emkaanaat boudim



kho bekhatere eene ke zanaye irani self-respect daran


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> what happens in las vegas , stays in las vegas



Vegas hotel haash arzoune va basaat e ghomaar va gheyreh ham bepaast. baraaye hamin, be gheyr az gheymat haye hotel haash hich chize jazzaabi baraaye man nadaareh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> kho bekhatere eene ke zanaye irani self-respect daran


LOL, na baba, manzouram in boud ke dokhtaraaye amricaayi khoshgel tar hastand, ensaafan aadam tar ham hastand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Vegas hotel haash arzoune va basaat e ghomaar va gheyreh ham bepaast. baraaye hamin, be gheyr az gheymat haye hotel haash hich chize jazzaabi baraaye man nadaareh



baba een chiza vase maa irani ha sakhte nashoode 

maa az 7000 sale pish khoda parast boodim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, na baba, manzouram in boud ke dokhtaraaye amricaayi khoshgel tar hastand, ensaafan aadam tar ham hastand



300 yrs of good nutrition cant even be compared to 10 yrs of that!!

so thats why they are more khoshgel !! 

jedi adam taran? how?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> baba een chiza vase maa irani ha sakhte nashoode
> 
> maa az 7000 sale pish khoda parast boodim


LOL, vaallaa mellat ke saal e avval miyaan az Iran, kolliyaashoun yek tour e Vegas miran 
Be nazare man rabt be khodet va afkaaret va khanevaadat va tarz e tarbiyatet daareh na be melliyatet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> 300 yrs of good nutrition cant even be compared to 10 yrs of that!!
> 
> so thats why they are more khoshgel !!
> 
> jedi adam taran? how?


Are ensaafan. Maskhare baazi haye dokhtaraaye Iran ra nadaaran. shaayad be khaatere ine ke mostaghel tar baar miyaan. albatte man midounam che zehniyati nesbat beheshoun tou Iran hast vali dar kol, oun jouri ke mellat tou Iran fekr mikonan, nistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, vaallaa mellat ke saal e avval miyaan az Iran, kolliyaashoun yek tour e Vegas miran
> Be nazare man rabt be khodet va afkaaret va khanevaadat va tarz e tarbiyatet daareh na be melliyatet



 i hope my people wake up a little bit 

akhlaghiat be fana rafte vala too een mamlekat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i hope my people wake up a little bit
> 
> akhlaghiat be fana rafte vala too een mamlekat


Mote'assefaaneh kaamelan movaafegham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Are ensaafan. Maskhare baazi haye dokhtaraaye Iran ra nadaaran. shaayad be khaatere ine ke mostaghel tar baar miyaan. albatte man midounam che zehniyati nesbat beheshoun tou Iran hast vali dar kol, oun jouri ke mellat tou Iran fekr mikonan, nistan.



vaghean chizi ke dar mored dokhtar haye amrica ee fek mikardam chizi joz "booogh" !! nabood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 Agha man dige raftam bekhaabam, see you tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi emrooz zohr abgoosht darim!! sooz be deletcool:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 Agha man dige raftam bekhaabam, see you tomorrow



see ya bro :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

from syrian lion :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@LoveIcon : agha bargashti pakestan ??

age are dige dooset nadaram  ... lol D

greater punjab is no way near the greatest shiraz  

shookhi mikonam ha , narahat nashi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL khabari azat niist dada , kojaeee ??


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> @LoveIcon : agha bargashti pakestan ??
> 
> age are dige dooset nadaram  ... lol D
> 
> greater punjab is no way near the greatest shiraz
> 
> shookhi mikonam ha , narahat nashi



Azizam greatest shiraz is province of Greater Punjab 

Forum have become boring --- looks like children playground, so busy somewhere else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> 1-Azizam greatest shiraz is province of Greater Punjab
> 
> 2-Forum have become boring --- looks like children playground, so busy somewhere else



1- lol 

2- so true


----------



## haman10

GUYS I'M NEVER WRONG :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> rmi emrooz zohr abgoosht darim!! sooz be deletcool:


LOL, man ham ba'zi vaght ha aabgousht dorost mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, man ham ba'zi vaght ha aabgousht dorost mikonam



abgoushti ke shoma dorost koni , faghat khodet mikhori

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> abgoushti ke shoma dorost koni , faghat khodet mikhori


Na baba, kaaram doroste tou ghazaa dorost kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Na baba, kaaram doroste tou ghazaa dorost kardan



baba shoma ke hame chi tamoomi  ATTENTION ALL AMERICAN GIRLS : 

rmi here is smart , knows how to cook , and more importantly is iranian :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> baba shoma ke hame chi tamoomi  ATTENTION ALL AMERICAN GIRLS :
> 
> rmi here is smart , knows how to cook , and more importantly is iranian :p



LOL, hell yeah. Ladies, I am the best choice for every girl.
LOL, sometimes girls dream about a prince with a white horse. man kaamelan in sharaayet ra daaram be joz daashtan e oun asb e sefid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, hell yeah. Ladies, I am the best choice for every girl.
> LOL, sometimes girls dream about a prince with a white horse. man kaamelan in sharaayet ra daaram be joz daashtan e oun asb e sefid.



kari nadare ye maashin iran khodro sefid begir , ham asbe ham sefid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> kari nadare ye maashin iran khodro sefid begir , ham asbe ham sefid


pride behtare, ham sefidesh hast, ham taaze naghsh e ezraaeil ra ham daareh. 
chand manzoureh hast LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

a troll was reading this thread a moment ago, a sousmarkhor !!

tell him that for the sake of himself not getting his moosad "u know what" banned , dont troll here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

LOL, raasti tou syria az pride be onvaan e abzaar e jangi estefaade mishe, ya be dalil e WMD boudan, mamnoue' shode?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> pride behtare, ham sefidesh hast, ham taaze naghsh e ezraaeil ra ham daareh.
> chand manzoureh hast LOL



manzouram logo bood !!  logoye iran khodro asbe !! pride male saipast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> a troll was reading this thread a moment ago, a sousmarkhor !!
> 
> tell him that for the sake of himself not getting his moosad "u know what" banned , dont troll here


az koja asaami kasaani ke tou thread hastand ra mibini?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, raasti tou syria az pride be onvaan e abzaar e jangi estefaade mishe, ya be dalil e WMD boudan, mamnoue' shode?



agha man ta hamin 2hafte pish pride dashtam !! kheyli khoshhalam ke zende hastam 

kash pride be andaze kafi dashtim mifrestadim sooriye komak bashar joon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> manzouram logo bood !!  logoye iran khodro asbe !! pride male saipast


LOL, aahaan. agha mage mishe kasi sherkat e mo'azzam e saipa ra ba mahsoulaat e foghol'aadeh ye oun nashnaaseh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> az koja asaami kasaani ke tou thread hastand ra mibini?



man tooyr thread dige dar mored SA boodam , rooye aks iin yaro alhassani bi pedar click kardam , oonja neshoon mide yaroo koja ru nega mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha man ta hamin 2hafte pish pride dashtam !! kheyli khoshhalam ke zende hastam
> 
> kash pride be andaze kafi dashtim mifrestadim sooriye komak bashar joon


na baba, chon WMD hast, hagh e saaderaatesh ra be hich kasi nadaareh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man tooyr thread dige dar mored SA boodam , rooye aks iin yaro alhassani bi pedar click kardam , oonja neshoon mide yaroo koja ru nega mikone


aahaan, I got it... Thanks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> aahaan, I got it... Thanks bro



maa inim dige  khahesh mishe  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man tooyr thread dige dar mored SA boodam , rooye aks iin yaro alhassani bi pedar click kardam , oonja neshoon mide yaroo koja ru nega mikone



In Yaarou jeddi chi kaarast? man tou signature Surenas dide boudam ye linki boud raaje' be hasani. kollan ma'loum nist in yaarou hasan kachal kojaayiye. araaghiye, yamaniye, arabestaniye, ya kodoum gouriye ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> a troll was reading this thread a moment ago, a sousmarkhor !!
> 
> tell him that for the sake of himself not getting his moosad "u know what" banned , dont troll here


The funny point is, he, in this thread, claimed that he does not visit Iranian section of the forum, but he is (24/7) around here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> The funny point is, he, in this thread, claimed that he does not visit Iranian section of the forum, but he is (24/7) around here.


LOL!!! bro he is here 24/7/365 !!! he is such a pathetic creature !! 



rmi5 said:


> In Yaarou jeddi chi kaarast? man tou signature Surenas dide boudam ye linki boud raaje' be hasani. kollan ma'loum nist in yaarou hasan kachal kojaayiye. araaghiye, yamaniye, arabestaniye, ya kodoum gouriye ...



baba ye arabestaniyee biishoor !!! badbakht bichare maloom nist az koja pool migire 

bi shookhi ye chand nafari tooyr een forum pool migiran trolling konan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> LOL!!! bro he is here 24/7/365 !!! he is such a pathetic creature !!
> 
> 
> 
> baba ye arabestaniyee biishoor !!! badbakht bichare maloom nist az koja pool migire
> 
> bi shookhi ye chand nafari tooyr een forum pool migiran trolling konan


yes, indeed he is a pathetic creature.
kiyaa masalan? be nazare man in hasan kachal va pounsad ke ghashang inkaare hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> yes, indeed he is a pathetic creature.
> kiyaa masalan? be nazare man in hasan kachal va pounsad ke ghashang inkaare hastand.



are dadash , 500 ke be ghoule khodet daghighan propagandist hast , alhassani va yzd khalifa ham hamintor 

masalan alan biya inja: 

https://defence.pk/threads/saudi-parking-lot-harassment-video-goes-viral.284963/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> are dadash , 500 ke be ghoule khodet daghighan propagandist hast , alhassani va yzd khalifa ham hamintor
> 
> masalan alan biya inja:
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/saudi-parking-lot-harassment-video-goes-viral.284963/


Velesh kon oun toule sag e sousmarkhor ra.
agha ma berim be kaaremoun beresim.
see you later bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> sure bro! i mean human !!!
> 
> see you on the resurrection day !!
> 
> hala bi shookhi shoma koja hastin?



A.SH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> A.SH



? ha ee ke migi yani che ?


----------



## SOHEIL

ajab theme shokhmii hast !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> ajab theme shokhmii hast !



een che vazee agha !! na reply mikoni na email javab midi .......


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ? ha ee ke migi yani che ?


shoma tabriz dar nazar begir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> shoma tabriz dar nazar begir.



ey jaan !! 

i love tabriz , nice people, nice city , nice culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad




----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> een che vazee agha !! na reply mikoni na email javab midi .......



daram download mikonam ... pahnaye baand yokhdi !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

دهزث


haman10 said:


> ey jaan !!
> 
> i love tabriz , nice people, nice city , nice culture


+ nice a$$hole drivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> daram download mikonam ... pahnaye baand yokhdi !



pahnaye baand too iran kolan yokhdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> + nice a$$hole drivers.



i was there for only 3 days , i cant judge their driving but : maa irania hamamoon mesle barbar ha ranandegi mikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10




----------



## iranigirl2

salam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> salam



salam khanoom , har 3 min yebar miyay ye salam mikoni miri ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

iranigirl2 said:


> salam



salam abji !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 jan shoma iran zendegi mikonid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> salam khanoom , har 3 min yebar miyay ye salam mikoni miri ??


 lol, khob vaghty miyam inja che begam?:p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> haman10 jan shoma iran zendegi mikonid?



maloome aziz 

i love iran


----------



## iranigirl2

looks like there was another earthquake in japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> lol, khob vaghty miyam inja che begam?:p



baghie mage chi migan ? mage man chi migam ? cherto pert  lol


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> looks like there was another earthquake in the Japan.



for real ?


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> maloome aziz
> 
> i love iran


 
Tehran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> for real ?


 

A magnitude 7.3 earthquake has hit the Fukushima region of Japan, according to the US Geological Service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

iranigirl2 said:


> salam


salam


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> Tehran?



no kermanshah !!

 https://maps.google.com/maps?q=kerm...+Iran&ei=ybJqUsu0BcHHtQa9woG4DQ&ved=0CJUBELYD


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> A magnitude 7.3 earthquake has hit the Fukushima region of Japan, according to the US Geological Service.



khoda be yeki gir bede , velesh nemikone ha!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

oh cool. How did you learn to speak English? I think they teach English, French and Arabic in high schools in Iran right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> oh cool. How did you learn to speak English?



were do u live kittie ? lol 


SOHEIL said:


>



huh grandpa? lol


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> khoda be yeki gir bede , velesh nemikone ha!!!


 
It"s near the Fukusima region.


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> How did you learn to speak English? I think they teach English, French and Arabic in high schools in Iran right?



yeah they do ! but its not enough , i learnt english because i had to !! i needed it for my field of study .......

edit : they dont teach french

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> were do u live kittie ? lol


 

I live in Kittyland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> yeah they do ! but its not enough , i learnt english because i had to !! i needed it for my field of study .......


 

Thanks man foozoolam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> I live in Kittyland.



i didnt know persian cats live in kittyland!! 



iranigirl2 said:


> Thanks man foozoolam



na baba abjii een che harfie !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL jan nazaret dar mored mooshak maghsoud chie?


----------



## SOHEIL

iranigirl2 said:


> Thanks man foozoolam



shoma ham atheist hastid !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

anyone else thinks al hasani is ravani?


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL jan nazaret dar mored mooshak maghsoud chie?



nazaram mosbate !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

SOHEIL said:


> shoma ham atheist hastid !?


 
No Way, mageh shoma hastid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

iranigirl2 said:


> anyone else thinks al hasani is ravani?



sth more than ravani !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> anyone else thinks al hasani is ravani?



nah , he is not indeed !! he is moosad agent !! he knows what he is doing and has strict support from the admins 



SOHEIL said:


> nazaram mosbate !



mer30 az javab kamelet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

iranigirl2 said:


> No Way, mageh shoma hastid?



Man !? age atheist bodam ke behem nemigoftan malakh khor !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> mer30 az javab kamelet



ghabel nadasht !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

SOHEIL said:


> Man !? age atheist bodam ke behem nemigoftan malakh khor !


malakh khor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> malakh khor?



also my question !!


----------



## iranigirl2

Nuclear group: Time Iran would need to make uranium for a bomb 'too short'


http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/25/world/meast/iran-nuclear-report/





to hell with IAEA, throw them out build those bombs get it over with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@iranigirl2 just a serious question , since u probably know eng better than farsi , how do u think??

i mean in what language ?? in eng or persian??


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> Nuclear group: Time Iran would need to make uranium for a bomb 'too short'
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/25/world/meast/iran-nuclear-report/
> to hell with IAEA, throw them out build those bombs get it over with.





> Iran may need only a month to produce enough weapons-grade uranium for a nuclear bomb, a U.S.-based anti-proliferation group says in a new assessment of Tehran's enrichment program.



BS  UNFORTUNATELY


----------



## haman10

@Jungibaaz : hi bro ! how are u doing?

some minutes ago a guys named al-hassani whom u know well !! insulted me and my people in this thread :

https://defence.pk/threads/saudi-parking-lot-harassment-video-goes-viral.284963/

my conversation with him got deleted and he just seems to get away with it always !! we iranian members want to know why ?

if its possible please check it out ! tnx

@Zakii : bro looks like jungibaaz logged off , can u please check it out ?


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> @iranigirl2 just a serious question , since u probably know eng better than farsi , how do u think??
> 
> i mean in what language ?? in eng or persian??


 

both I curse in Farsi all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

iranigirl2 said:


> malakh khor?



be ma mosalmona migan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> be ma mosalmona migan ...



jedi ? kii mige?


----------



## iranigirl2

Another amazing invention


SOHEIL said:


> be ma mosalmona migan ...


 

Va che ghadar ahmaghan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

So the iranian characters didn't transfer over properly, do you guys want to delete this thread and start over... Or just remove the posts that are now messed up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

WebMaster said:


> So the iranian characters didn't transfer over properly, do you guys want to delete this thread and start over... Or just remove the posts that are now messed up?



no please !! delete farsi posts

is it possible that u transfer them again ?

i mean does this forum support persian language?


----------



## haman10

اقا سگ توو روح هر چی صهیونیسته!!

looks like the farsi fonts are working ......


----------



## The SiLent crY

WebMaster said:


> So the iranian characters didn't transfer over properly, do you guys want to delete this thread and start over... Or just remove the posts that are now messed up?



Hi dear webmaster , Was there any reason behind changing the theme ?

The new one is depressing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

WebMaster said:


> So the iranian characters didn't transfer over properly, do you guys want to delete this thread and start over... Or just remove the posts that are now messed up?



I love your new avatar !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Hi dear webmaster , Was there any reason behind changing the theme ?
> 
> The new one is depressing



it wasnt about the theme its about the software provider . they changed vbulletin to xenforo for the speed

still i dont like the theme


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> I love your new avatar !



yeah!! the last one although was from a respected man "ali jinah" was depressed a little bit 

ali jinah pic from iran post stamp :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL @S00R3NA : iin yaro badbakhta hata nemitoonan ye software dorosto hesaabi vase khodeshoon tarahi konan!!

sado chehel dollar dade be ye sherkat tokhmi , khiyal karde khabariye

tooye IMF hadeaghal oon pasdar (admin) oomade sito khodesh tarahi karde .......


----------



## haman10

agha miyay ye forum bezanim ? lol !!! faghat 140$ haaa!! as ye server irani ham estefade mikonim ! vala !!

https://xenforo.com/purchase/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha miyay ye forum bezanim ? lol !!! faghat 140$ haaa!! as ye server irani ham estefade mikonim ! vala !!
> 
> https://xenforo.com/purchase/


Inam idea i hast, vali vaghti inja moft daarim estefaadeh mikonim, baraaye chi poul kharj konim?
+ negahdaari ye site kolli dardesar daareh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

taazeh inja behet trophy va darajeh ham midan D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

raasti in darajeh hamoun chi shod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Inam idea i hast, vali vaghti inja moft daarim estefaadeh mikonim, baraaye chi poul kharj konim?
> + negahdaari ye site kolli dardesar daareh ...



manam shookhi kardam 

agha tavagoh kardi man too 2 rouz gozashte 24/7 online boodam ??!

i'm going to get a life !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> manam shookhi kardam
> 
> agha tavagoh kardi man too 2 rouz gozashte 24/7 online boodam ??!
> 
> i'm going to get a life !!


LOL ... shaayad chon ye chand vaght ban boudi, mikhaasti bishtar to forum biyaay.
haalaa ta fe'lan dobaareh ban ha ra barnagardoundand, mikhaay to forum baash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> raasti in darajeh hamoun chi shod?



be che dard mikhordan ? mage kasi ke 1 post dare ba kasi ke 10000 dare , az nazar shoor farghi daran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> haalaa ta fe'lan dobaareh ban ha ra barnagardoundand,



 dooset nadaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> be che dard mikhordan ? mage kasi ke 1 post dare ba kasi ke 10000 dare , az nazar shoor farghi daran ?


LOL ... shoukhi kardam, albatteh ba'ziyaa in darajeh ha va te'daad post ra jeddi migereftan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dooset nadaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


>





agha man beram yek life ro get konam !!  

ta farda bye :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha man beram yek life ro get konam !!
> 
> ta farda bye :p



Bye, ma ham ke taa miyaaym 2 kalameh harf bezanim, ya ounja nesfeh shab misheh, ya inja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Bye, ma ham ke taa miyaaym 2 kalameh harf bezanim, ya ounja nesfeh shab misheh, ya inja



LOL 

bye bro @SOHEIL @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

notch!! hoselam sar raft bazam !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> notch!! hoselam sar raft bazam !!


dobaareh bargashti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> dobaareh bargashti?



are hoselam sar mire hamash !! darsam ke nadaram asan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

agha man emma watson mikham!!! kasi dige inja hast oonam bekhad?

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> agha man emma watson mikham!!! kasi dige inja hast oonam bekhad?
> 
> lol



Man Emma waston nemikham , Zan mikham ta beram mesle aadam zendegimo bokonam ke tu in donyaye vanafsa ta 34 - 35 salegi nemitunam begiram .

Tof Tof be shanse ma , mesle mushe azmayeshgahi hastim o aslan shans nadarim .

Un az madrese ke tamame systemhaye tokhmi ro ruye ma azmayesh kardan . Un az benzin ke litri 80 toman but ta be ma resid be ga raft . un az mahmoud ke dorost vasate javounie ma mamlekato servis kard . vala be ghor'an , Alan ham ke hichi 22 salemune , 5 sale dige bayad dars bekhunim ta kur suye omidi be ayande bashe , 2 sal bayad berim khedmat , badesh 4 salam bayad donbale kar begardim o age khosh shans budam taze az sefr ( shayad zire sefr ) shoru konim .

Vali ba in vazi ke man mibinam , mitarsam akharesh mesle dastani ke soheil tarif kard , Nim kilo tokhme bekharim biaym khune futbalemuno bebinim .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Man Emma waston nemikham , Zan mikham ta beram mesle aadam zendegimo bokonam ke tu in donyaye vanafsa ta 34 - 35 salegi nemitunam begiram .
> 
> Tof Tof be shanse ma , mesle mushe azmayeshgahi hastim o aslan shans nadarim .
> 
> Un az madrese ke tamame systemhaye tokhmi ro ruye ma azmayesh kardan . Un az benzin ke litri 80 toman but ta be ma resid be ga raft . un az mahmoud ke dorost vasate javounie ma mamlekato servis kard . vala be ghor'an , Alan ham ke hichi 22 salemune , 5 sale dige bayad dars bekhunim ta kur suye omidi be ayande bashe , 2 sal bayad berim khedmat , badesh 4 salam bayad donbale kar begardim o age khosh shans budam taze az sefr ( shayad zire sefr ) shoru konim .
> 
> Vali ba in vazi ke man mibinam , mitarsam akharesh mesle dastani ke soheil tarif kard , Nim kilo tokhme bekharim biaym khune futbalemuno bebinim .



Chera ta 34-35?
Nemikhaam sho'aar e alaki bedam, vali ye kam saade tar begir zendegi ra va zoudtar ezdevaaj kon, hamoun havaaliye 25-30 ke optimum e senne ezdevaaj ham hast.
Ba fohsh daadan ke kaari anjam nemisheh aziz, faghat ba'zi oghaat baraaye inke aadam takhliyeh besheh , khoubeh, age mikhaay raahat tar baashi, be in fekr kon ke be jaaye Iran tou hamin hendo va pakistan va africa be donyaa miyoumadi, oun moghe' dige mikhaasti chi begi? 
in ghaziye ye dastan e soheil chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Chera ta 34-35?
> Nemikhaam sho'aar e alaki bedam, vali ye kam saade tar begir zendegi ra va zoudtar ezdevaaj kon, hamoun havaaliye 25-30 ke optimum e senne ezdevaaj ham hast.
> Ba fohsh daadan ke kaari anjam nemisheh aziz, faghat ba'zi oghaat baraaye inke aadam takhliyeh besheh , khoubeh, age mikhaay raahat tar baashi, be in fekr kon ke be jaaye Iran tou hamin hendo va pakistan va africa be donyaa miyoumadi, oun moghe' dige mikhaasti chi begi?
> in ghaziye ye dastan e soheil chiye?



یه روزجلوی تلویزیون درازکشیده بودم فوتبال نگاه میکردم و تخمه میخوردم.ناگهان پدرو مادروآبجی بزرگ وخان داداش سرم هوار شدن وفریاد زدن که ای عزب!ای ناقص!بدبخت!بی عرضه!بی مسئولیت !"پاشو برو زن بگیر
"((رفتم خواستگاری،دختر پرسید:مدرک تحصیلیتون چیه؟گفتم دیپلم تمام!گفت:"بی سواد !،امل!،بی کلاس!،ناقص العقل!؛بی شعور پاشو برو دانشگاه.رفتم 4سال دانشگاه لیسانس گرفتم،

رفتم خواستگاری دختر پرسید:سربازی رفتی؟گفتم : نه،گفت:مرد نشده نامرد!بزدل !سوسول!ترسو!بچه ننه!پاشو برو سربازی.رفتم 2سال خدمت سربازی رو انجام دادم وبرگشتم،

رفتم خواستگاری مادر دختر پرسید:شغلت چیه؟گفتم:فعلا کار گیر نیوردم،گفت:بی کار!بی عار!انگل جامعه!تن لش!علاف!پاشو برو سرکار.رفتم کار پیدا کنم گفتن سابقه کار لازمه،رفتم سابقه کار جور کنم گفتن:باید کار کرده باشی تا سابقه کار بهت بدیم،دوباره رفتم کار کنم گفتن:باید سابقه کار داشته باشی تا بهت کار بدیم،برگشتم رفتم خواستگاری گفتم:رفتم کار کنم گفتن باید سابقه کار داشته باشی تا بهت کار بدیم رفتم سابقه کار جور کنم گفتن باید کار کرده باشی.خانواده دختر گفتن برو یه جایی که سابقه کار نخوان.

رفتم یه جایی که سابقه کار نخوان گفتن باید متاهل باشی،گفتند باید کار داشته باشی تا بگذاریم متاهل بشی.رفتم گفتم باید کار داشته باشم تا متاهل شوم گفتند باید متاهل باشی تا بهت کار بدیم برگشتم رفتم نیم کیلو تخمه خریدم دوباره دراز کشیدم جلوی تلویزیون فوتبال نگاه کردم!


Shoma dorost migi aziz vali vagheiat ye chize digast . man 4 - 5 sale dige bayad dars bekhunam , 2 sal ham khedmat daram ke beine 6 - 7 sal tul mikeshe va age bekham erade konam baraye ezdevaj ( dar behtarin sharayet ke taraf kheili molaheze kone o ghane bashe o rikht o pash nashe ) bayad ye kare khub , hadeaghal pule ejareye ye khune o ... ro dashte basham ke 1 shabe nemishe be tamamesh resid o hade aghal chand sal zaman niaz dare .

man dustan o ashnayane ziadi ro didam ke dar dorane tahsil ya bad az khedmato faregho tahsili ezdevaj kardan vali aksareshun pashimunan . manam maraz nadara ke ye nafar diga ro ba khodam badbakht konam . Sharayet unghadr ha ham sade nist duste man .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha man emma watson mikham!!! kasi dige inja hast oonam bekhad?
> 
> lol


Emma khoshgel hast vali man nemifahmam chera in hame mellat tou kafesh hastan? az oun behtar ham hast ha ... 


S00R3NA said:


> یه روزجلوی تلویزیون درازکشیده بودم فوتبال نگاه میکردم و تخمه میخوردم.ناگهان پدرو مادروآبجی بزرگ وخان داداش سرم هوار شدن وفریاد زدن که ای عزب!ای ناقص!بدبخت!بی عرضه!بی مسئولیت !"پاشو برو زن بگیر
> "((رفتم خواستگاری،دختر پرسید:مدرک تحصیلیتون چیه؟گفتم دیپلم تمام!گفت:"بی سواد !،امل!،بی کلاس!،ناقص العقل!؛بی شعور پاشو برو دانشگاه.رفتم 4سال دانشگاه لیسانس گرفتم،
> 
> رفتم خواستگاری دختر پرسید:سربازی رفتی؟گفتم : نه،گفت:مرد نشده نامرد!بزدل !سوسول!ترسو!بچه ننه!پاشو برو سربازی.رفتم 2سال خدمت سربازی رو انجام دادم وبرگشتم،
> 
> رفتم خواستگاری مادر دختر پرسید:شغلت چیه؟گفتم:فعلا کار گیر نیوردم،گفت:بی کار!بی عار!انگل جامعه!تن لش!علاف!پاشو برو سرکار.رفتم کار پیدا کنم گفتن سابقه کار لازمه،رفتم سابقه کار جور کنم گفتن:باید کار کرده باشی تا سابقه کار بهت بدیم،دوباره رفتم کار کنم گفتن:باید سابقه کار داشته باشی تا بهت کار بدیم،برگشتم رفتم خواستگاری گفتم:رفتم کار کنم گفتن باید سابقه کار داشته باشی تا بهت کار بدیم رفتم سابقه کار جور کنم گفتن باید کار کرده باشی.خانواده دختر گفتن برو یه جایی که سابقه کار نخوان.
> 
> رفتم یه جایی که سابقه کار نخوان گفتن باید متاهل باشی،گفتند باید کار داشته باشی تا بگذاریم متاهل بشی.رفتم گفتم باید کار داشته باشم تا متاهل شوم گفتند باید متاهل باشی تا بهت کار بدیم برگشتم رفتم نیم کیلو تخمه خریدم دوباره دراز کشیدم جلوی تلویزیون فوتبال نگاه کردم!
> 
> 
> Shoma dorost migi aziz vali vagheiat ye chize digast . man 4 - 5 sale dige bayad dars bekhunam , 2 sal ham khedmat daram ke beine 6 - 7 sal tul mikeshe va age bekham erade konam baraye ezdevaj ( dar behtarin sharayet ke taraf kheili molaheze kone o ghane bashe o rikht o pash nashe ) bayad ye kare khub , hadeaghal pule ejareye ye khune o ... ro dashte basham ke 1 shabe nemishe be tamamesh resid o hade aghal chand sal zaman niaz dare .
> 
> man dustan o ashnayane ziadi ro didam ke dar dorane tahsil ya bad az khedmato faregho tahsili ezdevaj kardan vali aksareshun pashimunan . manam maraz nadara ke ye nafar diga ro ba khodam badbakht konam . Sharayet unghadr ha ham sade ist duste man .



Zendegi ke hich vaght saade nist. in harf e dorostiye. dar mored e in daastan e soheil ham, belakhare aadam age mikhaad be ye chizi berese, baayad khodesh ra be har dari bezaneh. va gar na baayad ta akhare omret beshini football bebini. khob chera az alaan shorou' nemikoni khord khord kaar koni? in ham yek idea i hast. ham dars va ham kaar. midounam saadeh nist va kaaret sangin tar mishe vali kolli jelo miyofti. bikaari ya'ni afsordegi, aadam age shab az khastegi ye 12 saat kaar va dars be zahmat bekhaabeh, kheyli behtar az ine ke az allaafi hoselash sar bere. man ham shode ba'zi vaht ha, rouzi >=14 saat , yani hafte i 100 saat dars khoundam va zahmat keshidam. vali vaghti natije ra mibinam , hamishe khoshhal misham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ye bahsi ke hast, ine ke ma chon tou mamlekat e ba eghtesaad e dolati bozorg shodim, ye kam hame por tavaghgho' va k*** goshaad baar oumadim, hattaa ounaayi ke kheyli movaffagh ham hastand. aziz zendegi hamine dige, aadam ta joun nakkaneh, be jaayi nemireseh. vali dar kenaar e in kolli point e mosbat ham zendegi daareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Emma khoshgel hast vali man nemifahmam chera in hame mellat tou kafesh hastan? az oun behtar ham hast ha ...
> 
> 
> Zendegi ke hich vaght saade nist. in harf e dorostiye. dar mored e in daastan e soheil ham, belakhare aadam age mikhaad be ye chizi berese, baayad khodesh ra be har dari bezaneh. va gar na baayad ta akhare omret beshini football bebini. khob chera az alaan shorou' nemikoni khord khord kaar koni? in ham yek idea i hast. ham dars va ham kaar. midounam saadeh nist va kaaret sangin tar mishe vali kolli jelo miyofti. bikaari ya'ni afsordegi, aadam age shab az khastegi ye 12 saat kaar va dars be zahmat bekhaabeh, kheyli behtar az ine ke az allaafi hoselash sar bere. man ham shode ba'zi vaht ha, rouzi >=14 saat , yani hafte i 100 saat dars khoundam va zahmat keshidam. vali vaghti natije ra mibinam , hamishe khoshhal misham.





rmi5 said:


> ye bahsi ke hast, ine ke ma chon tou mamlekat e ba eghtesaad e dolati bozorg shodim, ye kam hame por tavaghgho' va k*** goshaad baar oumadim, hattaa ounaayi ke kheyli movaffagh ham hastand. aziz zendegi hamine dige, aadam ta joun nakkaneh, be jaayi nemireseh. vali dar kenaar e in kolli point e mosbat ham zendegi daareh.




Movafegham . manam harfam hamine dige .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Movafegham . manam harfam hamine dige .


Be ghol e in khaarejiyaa:
hard work always pays off va Impossible is impossible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Be ghol e in khaarejiyaa:
> hard work always pays off va Impossible is impossible



No pain No gain .

Hala vase inke jav avaz beshe ino bebin :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@haman10 is the most thanked user in PDF as for now. 

https://defence.pk/members/?type=likes

@rmi5 is the third.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> No pain No gain .
> 
> Hala vase inke jav avaz beshe ino bebin :



mamouti ke maashaallaa kollan khandeh boud. makhsousan oun ghesmate putin va england 
raasti in video ra bar daar. in khaarejiyaa dast migiran, maskharamoun mikonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @haman10 is the most thanked user in PDF as for now.
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/?type=likes
> 
> @rmi5 is the third.



I am just one like behind Spring Onion.
guys, please like my post, I want to become the second one in the group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@S00R3NA
mamnoun ke link ra avaz kardi 

in ham baahaaleh:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

in ham baahaaleh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Wazzzzzzzzzzz up ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

It is not good to mock people, but some persons are really stupids.
watch this one:




P.S. stupids can be found on every country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> Wazzzzzzzzzzz up ?


Nothing  what about you sister?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iranigirl2

rmi5 said:


> Nothing  what about you sister?


 

not much.

Lanat be on kasi keh feker kard in fourm ro avaz koneh kareh koobiyeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> It is not good to mock people, but some persons are really stupids.
> watch this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. stupids can be found on every country.



dude!! what have we done to them to invade us? 2:07

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> dude!! what have we done to them to invade us? 2:07 :p


Are you scared my dear(Azizam)? 
Maybe your tea quality has not been good for them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> not much.
> 
> Lanat be on kasi keh feker kard in fourm ro avaz koneh kareh koobiyeh


albatteh kheyli sari' tar shode, vali them e kheyli mozakhrafi daare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> It is not good to mock people, but some persons are really stupids.
> watch this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. stupids can be found on every country.




آقا این آمریکایی از ما تعطیل ترن . 

بنده خداها رد دادن .

هیچ جاش مثله اون تیکه ی کوفی عنان باحال نبود .

یارو گفت 

*coffee in what ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> آقا این آمریکایی از ما تعطیل ترن .
> 
> بنده خداها رد دادن .
> 
> هیچ جاش مثله اون تیکه ی کوفی عنان باحال نبود .
> 
> یارو گفت
> 
> *coffee in what ?*



3:45 is very funny as well, she says:"The fella with turban thing, I call it a *diaper-head*, really"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Guys, I don't know whether you are interested in robots or not, but if you are interested, I suggest you to watch this one:




I think NAO is the coolest one What's your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Guys, Whats your opinion about Firouz Karimi:






He is so funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

funny mullah:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Again from Firouz Karimi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

rmi5 said:


> I am just one like behind Spring Onion.
> guys, please like my post, I want to become the second one in the group


done,hahahahah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

T-123456 said:


> done,hahahahah.


LOL, Thanks buddy 

Now , I am the second one in the list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

High !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> High !


Hey, where were you man?
BTW, I have uploaded some funny videos from Firouz Karimi and some other videos which I suggest you to see them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Hey, where were you man?
> BTW, I have uploaded some funny videos from Firouz Karimi and some other videos which I suggest you to see them



Screw firouz karimi ... Master sooti !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Screw firouz karimi ... Master sooti !!!



He is reallyyyy funyyyy dude!
oun ghesmati ke mige souzan ferfereh kaashtan va alaan mikh tavileh bardaasht kardan, aaliyeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Allan sare kelasam ... Ostad nayomade !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

In post bikhod Va bi jahat ersal shode baraye afzayesh tedade post ha ... Al'an site be chiz rafte ... Estefade konid !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Allan sare kelasam ... Ostad nayomade !!!


LOL , pas ba mobile daari site ra mibini?


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> In post bikhod Va bi jahat ersal shode baraye afzayesh tedade post ha ... Al'an site be chiz rafte ... Estefade konid !!!


----------



## SOHEIL

Peyro farmayeshat bande ... In post ham ersal shod !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL , pas ba mobile daari site ra mibini?



Are ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@rmi5 ... Film let me in (2010) ro didi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Peyro farmayeshat bande ... In post ham ersal shod !!!


6500 ke shodi, dige chera mikhaay te'daad e post haat bishtar beshe?


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5 ... Film let me in (2010) ro didi ?


na, tou che maaye hayi hast?


----------



## A.Rafay

Is @SOHEIL chilling here! Where is he ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

In post be eftekhare radif e samt e raste kelas sader shod !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> In post be eftekhare radif e samt e raste kelas sader shod !


alaan Serpentine miyaad kolle post ha ra paak mikone ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> na, tou che maaye hayi hast?



Horror/mystery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> alaan Serpentine miyaad kolle post ha ra paak mikone ha



Manam ye sar miram Sharif university !!!  (kidding)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Horror/mystery



ye chizi shabihe The Grudge hast?
man az film haye tarsnaak khosham nemiyaad ....


----------



## SOHEIL

In post be eftekhare radif e samt e chape kelas sader shod !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Manam ye sar miram Sharif university !!!  (kidding)


chiye Soheil, nakone mikhaay ba Serpentine khoshkeh hesaab koni?


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> ye chizi shabihe The Grudge hast?
> man az film haye tarsnaak khosham nemiyaad ....



In tarsnak nist ... Hatman Bebin 

Dastanesh pichidast !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> In tarsnak nist ... Hatman Bebin
> 
> Dastanesh pichidast !



OK, hatman mibinamesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> chiye Soheil, nakone mikhaay ba Serpentine khoshkeh hesaab koni?



Na baba , shokhi kardam !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL ye post ham be eftekhaare vasat e class bezan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> OK, hatman mibinamesh



Film 21 & over ro didi !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL ye post ham be eftekhaare vasat e class bezan



Vase dokhtara !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Film 21 & over ro didi !?


Na


----------



## SOHEIL

A.Rafay said:


> Is @SOHEIL chilling here! Where is he ?



Here !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Vase dokhtara !?


LOL, be eftekhaare ounaa 2 ta post bezan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Na



It's boy girl thing !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL, be eftekhaare ounaa 2 ta post bezan



Haminam ziadie !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL Hangover ra didi?


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Haminam ziadie !!!


che tor mage? dokhtaraaye classetoun mage sibil daaran ?!!!


----------



## SOHEIL

Be eftekhare jenahe chape pesara !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL Hangover ra didi?



Are ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Be eftekhare jenahe chape pesara !!!


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Are ...


3 ye hangover ra ham didi?


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> che tor mage? dokhtaraaye classetoun mage sibil daaran ?!!!



Bar ax ... Vase khodeshon ye pa lady Gaga hastan !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Bar ax ... Vase khodeshon ye pa lady Gaga hastan !!!


maashaallaa be in ma'naviyateshoun pas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> 3 ye hangover ra ham didi?



Na ... Felan 1080p nayomade !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL age mesle lady gaga hastand ke pas ye 10-20 taayi be eftekhaareshoun post bezan


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Na ... Felan 1080p nayomade !!!


bebin hatman, kheyli baahaaleh, az 2 behtare.


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> maashaallaa be in ma'naviyateshoun pas



Az injor dokhtara khosham nemiad !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Az injor dokhtara khosham nemiad !!!



man ham hamintor


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL age mesle lady gaga hastand ke pas ye 10-20 taayi be eftekhaareshoun post bezan



Hame open hastan !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Hame open hastan !!!


open? ya'ni chi? nagereftam...


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> man ham hamintor



Film hunted house chi !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> open? ya'ni chi? nagereftam...



No parde !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Film hunted house chi !?


na, ounam horror movie hast?


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> No parde !!!


agha mage shoma mo'aayeneh fanni kardi ke in ra midouni?!!!


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> na, ounam horror movie hast?



Na baba ... Khandast !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

SOHEIL said:


> Here !!!


what happened with kahwa khana?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> agha mage shoma mo'aayeneh fanni kardi ke in ra midouni?!!!



Vaghti khodeshon pishnehad midan ... Man nabayad fekr bad konam !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

A.Rafay said:


> what happened with kahwa khana?



Renamed ... New software doesn't support Farsi characters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Vaghti khodeshon pishnehad midan ... Man nabayad fekr bad konam !?


LOL , be to pishnahaad daadan?  nakone to ham mesle yousef hasti va vaghti miri class hame ghalam ha ra tou dasteshoun forou mikonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL Agha ma raftim bekhaabim, felan bye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL Agha ma raftim bekhaabim, felan bye



Bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@Syrian Lion 

What's up bro !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Yeki bood yeki nabod ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Man boodam hichki nabod !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Tanha o khaste ... Sare kelas !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Where did that thread about the death of those IRGC border guards go?


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL , be to pishnahaad daadan?  nakone to ham mesle yousef hasti va vaghti miri class hame ghalam ha ra tou dasteshoun forou mikonan



Na ... Moshkel az kafor e ghazaye uni hast ! 

Khob kar nemikone !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> Where did that thread about the death of those IRGC border guards go?



Every things fucked up ... Forget about it !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Baraye 8000 post hadaf gozari kardam !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Yeki biad be Harfim !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Tweet : freezing sunny day in Tehran !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Tweet : dokhtare bi haya !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> @haman10 is the most thanked user in PDF as for now.



Lmao  , i think it happened after we and turkish members entered a new status of friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Thanks buddy
> 
> Now , I am the second one in the list



now your ahead of me  tnx to me though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> bebin hatman, kheyli baahaaleh, az 2 behtare.



kheylii ham maskharast ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Tweet : dokhtare bi haya !!!



oops  tweet : dont look !!


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Hame open hastan !!!



zahre mar.

Ta esme dokhtar miad yade unja miofti khak tu sar .


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> funny mullah:



I like and respect him .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

agha biyay inja bebinin che badbakhtie !! abrooman raft .... https://defence.pk/threads/14-iranian-guards-reported-killed-onpakistan-border.285016/


----------



## Jungibaaz

haman10 said:


> @Jungibaaz : hi bro ! how are u doing?
> 
> some minutes ago a guys named al-hassani whom u know well !! insulted me and my people in this thread :
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/saudi-parking-lot-harassment-video-goes-viral.284963/
> 
> my conversation with him got deleted and he just seems to get away with it always !! we iranian members want to know why ?
> 
> if its possible please check it out ! tnx
> 
> @Zakii : bro looks like jungibaaz logged off , can u please check it out ?



Hello Mate,

I am doing very well thanks for asking. 
I was indeed off line and only saw this now, please just report these things, anyone from the management team will deal with it.

I'll take care of it in this instance though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Jungibaaz said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> I am doing very well thanks for asking.
> I was indeed off line and only saw this now, please just report these things, anyone from the management team will deal with it.
> 
> I'll take care of it in this instance though.



thank u bro  that was charming tnx


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine :

agha torokhoda be een yaro juba infraction bedi ha !


----------



## Serpentine

Yeah, it was issued. That post was against forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Na ... Moshkel az kafor e ghazaye uni hast !
> 
> Khob kar nemikone !


Man ke az term e 2 be ba'd dige ghazaaye daneshgah ra nemikhordam, akhe kollan 70 % kaafour va 30% ghazaa boud.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine :
> 
> agha torokhoda be een yaro juba infraction bedi ha !



in juba che ghalati kard, man naboudam????
LOL, be ghol e barobax, aay nafas kesh .... post neshoun bedeh, jasad tahvil begir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> zahre mar.
> 
> Ta esme dokhtar miad yade unja miofti khak tu sar .



zer nazan aziz 

shoma khodet tahe ghazie hasti !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> now your ahead of me  tnx to me though


LOL, ma 2 ta in ghadr post haye hamdigaro like kardim ke 1 , 2 shodim alaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> kheylii ham maskharast ......


@haman10 ,3 ra migam ha ...
baba, oun tikke i ke mifahman ke dobaareh raftan va khouneyeh ye khod e marshal ra dozdidan, aaliyee ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I like and respect him .


Albatte ye seri az harfaash ham baa'es e naaraahatiye sonni ha shode ...
vali dar kol kheyli fun hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

I love U *Z Ultra *!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> in juba che ghalati kard, man naboudam????
> LOL, be ghol e barobax, aay nafas kesh .... post neshoun bedeh, jasad tahvil begir



hichi baba adam nist :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 ,3 ra migam ha ...
> baba, oun tikke i ke mifahman ke dobaareh raftan va khouneyeh ye khod e marshal ra dozdidan, aaliyee ....



are baba , man az oon yaro bazigare chie esmesh , oon topole ke esmesh gerorge ! az oon motenaferam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hichi baba adam nist :d


LOL, OK, vali khaasti begou, daresh mizaarim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, ma 2 ta in ghadr post haye hamdigaro like kardim ke 1 , 2 shodim alaan



high five !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, OK, vali khaasti begou, daresh mizaarim



nokaram daash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> are baba , man az oon yaro bazigare chie esmesh , oon topole ke esmesh gerorge ! az oon motenaferam


oun ke kheyli khandast .... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zach_Galifianakis


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> I love U *Z Ultra *!!!


 naah note 10.1 only albate ultra z gooshie ama note 10 tablet


----------



## SOHEIL

در پي گستاخي شرمن عليه ايران؛
*سرمايه‌دار آمريكايي: به ايران حمله اتمي كنيد! + فيلم*
در پي انتشار گستاخي وندي شرمن عليه مردم ايران، سرمايه‌دار مشهور آمريکايي نيز با سوءاستفاده از سکوت کاخ سفيد و وزارت خارجه آمريکا، از اوباما خواست ايران را با بمب اتمي از صحنه روزگار محو کند.
گروه سياسي مشرق - بعد از گستاخي "وندي شرمن" به مردم ايران مبني بر اينكه نيرنگ و فريب قسمتي از DNA ايرانيان است، سرمايه‌داران آمريكايي نيز پارا فراتر از آن گذاشته و ايران را تهديد به حمله اتمي‌ مي‌كنند.

"شِلدون گرَی اَدلسون"، سرمايه‌دار آمريکايي از چهره هاي حامي حزب جمهوريخواه آمريکا خواستار حمله اتمي به ايران شد، وي در جلسه سخنراني در يک ميزگرد دانشگاهي در نيويورک گفت، آمريکا با انداختن بمب اتمي بر کوير ايران بايد به اين کشور در مورد برنامه اتمي اش هشدار دهد.


دانلودادلسون در پاسخ به پرسش مجری جلسه گفت رییس جمهور آمریکا باید اول به ارتش دستور بدهد یک بمب اتمی بر روی کویر ایران بیندازند، آن وقت به رییس جمهور ایران تلفن بزند و بگوید: "آن بمب را دیدی؟ بمب اتمی بعدی در تهران فرود خواهد آمد. اگر بر موضع سرسختانه خود پافشاری کنید به کلی محوتان می کنیم."





شِلدون اَدلسون از دوستان بنیامین نتایاهو نخست وزیر رژيم صهيونيستي و يكي از سرمايه داران معروف آمريكايي است و کمک‌های گسترده مالی‌اش به جمهوری‌خواهان آمریکا و مراکز مطالعاتی طرفدار رژيم صهيونيستي در واشنگتن او را به یکی از پر نفوذترین حامیان گروه‌های طرفدار تحریم و برخورد نظامی با ایران تبدیل کرده است.

اين سرمايه‌دار معروف آمريكايي در حالي اين اظهارات را به زبان مي‌آورد كه هيچ مخالفتي با وي از سوي مسؤولان آمريكايي ديده يا شنيده نشده است و سكوت مسؤولان وزارت خارجه و كاخ سفيد، حاكي از رضايت آنها از ايراد چنين اظهاراتي عليه ايران است.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> در پي گستاخي شرمن عليه ايران؛
> *سرمايه‌دار آمريكايي: به ايران حمله اتمي كنيد! + فيلم*.



baad migam bomb atomi besazim migin na , bezanim vaporize konim een bisharafa ro


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> oun ke kheyli khandast ....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zach_Galifianakis



arvahe amash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

SOHEIL said:


> @Syrian Lion
> 
> What's up bro !


watching the classico now... Real Madrid losing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> watching the classico now... Real Madrid losing



lol !! if dear bashar is also a fan of madrid , i will unlike his page in facebook !!


----------



## haman10

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-3_id7984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

LOVE U BOTH:




 <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Syrian Lion said:


> watching the classico now... Real Madrid losing



:p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*شرایط تغییر جنسیت در ایران*
رئیس بخش معاینات روانپزشکی پزشکی قانونی استان تهران با تشریح شرایط تغییر جنسیت در ایران گفت: تغییر جنسیت از مرد به زن حدود هشت برابر بیشتر از زن به مرد است.
به گزارش مشرق، مهدی صابری در گفت وگو با مهر اظهار داشت: یکی از وظایف بخش معاینات روانپزشکی سازمان پزشکی قانونی بررسی ادعای افرادی است که مدعی هستند اختلال هویت جنسی دارند. البته باید این افراد را از افراد منحرف جنسی و یا افرادی که به دلیل عوارضی دیگر چنین علایمی دارند تفکیک کنیم. اختلال هویت جنسی در ایران شیوع زیادی ندارد و بین ۵۰ تا ۱۰۰ هزار نفر جمعیت یک نفر به این اختلال مبتلا می شود که عوارض آن از کودکی تا اوایل جوانی خود را نشان می دهد. این افراد در قالب جنسیتی که به دنیا آمده اند نمی توانند زندگی کنند .

وی افزود: بر اساس استفتائات و پس زمینه های علمی، اختلال هویت جنسی به عنوان اختلال روانی شناخته شده است که در صورت تایید پزشکی قانونی این افراد از دادگاه مجوز تغییر جنسیت می گیرند. این کار در کشور قدمتی ۳۰ ساله دارد که طی سال های اخیر ساماندهی بهتری شده است . پیش از این نظرات شخصی در این باره اعمال می شد و یا با گواهی یک یا دو روانپزشک فرد عمل تغییر جنسیت را انجام می داد. در برخی موارد نیز این کار بدون مجوز انجام می شد. با کمک سازمان پزشکی قانونی این موضوع را منظم کرده و یک برنامه و پروتکل نوشتیم.

یک سال زمان برای مجوز

رئیس بخش معاینات روانپزشکی پزشکی قانونی استان تهران خاطر نشان کرد: فردی که دچار این عارضه است باید یک مسیری حدوداً یک ساله را طی کند تا بعد از بررسی های روانپزشکی و روانشناسی مشخص شود راهی جز تغییر جنسیت ندارد. در آن صورت این موضوع از سوی کمیسیون پزشکی قانونی تایید شده و فرد از دادگاه اجازه تغییر جنسیت می گیرد. با این مجوز این فرد می تواند کارت ملی و شناسنامه جدیدی بر اساس هویت و جنس جدید خود داشته باشد.

نیاز به اقدامات بعد از عمل

وی با اشاره به اینکه جراحی و تغییر جنسیت پایان کار نیست تاکید کرد: مهم ترین اقدامات به مراجعات بعد از جراحی مربوط می شود. این بیماران پس از تغییر جنسیت باید به طور مرتب تحت نظر پزشک باشند تا میزان عوارض و عفونت های ناشی از جراحی، مورد بررسی و کنترل قرار بگیرد. همچنین مشاوره روانپزشکی پس از تغییر جنسیت برای این بیماران حیاتی است زیرا برخی از آنان پس از عمل جراحی دچار نارضایتی و پشیمانی می شوند و اگر مشاوره روانپزشکی نداشته باشند خودکشی یکی از عواقبی است که گریبان این بیماران را خواهد گرفت.

۴۰ نفر سالانه مجوز می گیرند

دکتر صابری درباره میزان عمل جراحی تغییر جنسیت در ایران گفت: به طور متوسط حدود ۶۰ مورد جدید از این اختلال هر ساله در کشور معرفی می شود که مراحل تشخیصی را در پزشکی قانونی انجام می دهند. از این تعداد ۴۰ نفر مجوز می گیرند و یک سوم بقیه اختلالاتی دارند که مانع از تصمیم گیری برای عمل جراحی این افراد است.همچنین امکان دارد اختلال هویتی آنها واقعی نبوده و با درمان روان پزشکی در هویت فعلی خود زندگی کنند.

تمایل به تغییر جنسیت به زن

وی در خصوص نسبت تغییر جنسیت در کشور نیز اظهار داشت: بر اساس آمارها تمایل از تغییر جنسیت مذکر به جنس مونث بیشتر است، تفاوت در تغییر جنسیت مذکر به مونث ۳ تا ۸ برابر مونثت به مذکر می باشد. این آمار در ایران متفاوت است و در بعضی از سال ها این افزایش دو برابری بوده است یعنی تغییر جنس مونث به مذکر در کشور ما نسبت به آمار جهانی بیشتر است که باید درباره دلایل آن تحقیقات بیشتری صورت گیرد. برخی تصور می کنند این موضوع به خاطر محدودیت های فرد مذکر در جامعه می باشد که باید در پاسخ به آنها بگویم فردی که دچار اختلال هویت جنسی نیست به هیچ عنوان حاضر نمی شود بر اساس شرایط جامعه تغییر جنسیت را تغییر دهد.

باید آگاه سازی کرد

این روانپزشک تاکید کرد؛ به نظر بنده آگاهی افراد جامعه از این اختلال هویت و شرایط افراد مبتلا به آن بیشترین کمک را می توانند به این افراد بکند. فیلم سینمایی "آینه های روبرو" کمک خیلی خوبی به شناخت این افراد در جامعه کرد. با آگاهی جامعه این افراد راحت تر در مسیر درمان قرار می گیرند. آن گروهی که چاره ای جز عمل ندارند تحت عمل جراحی قرار گرفته و گروه دوم که می توان به آنها کمک کرد با اقدامات روانشناسی و روانپزشکی در هویت خود به زندگی ادامه می دهند.

۵۳ سال بیشتر سن تغییر جنسیت
رئیس بخش معاینات روانپزشکی پزشکی قانونی استان تهران درباره سن متقاضیان تغییر جنسیت نیز گفت: طی ۱۸ سال گذشته کم سن ترین فردی که درخواست این عمل را ارائه داد ۱۴ سال سن داشت و مسن ترین ۵۳ ساله بود البته در شرایط فعلی به افراد زیر سن قانونی اجازه تغییر جنسیت داده نمی شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> *شرایط تغییر جنسیت در ایران*.



PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

^^^ REALLY?? i'm not into chinese crap


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



81h endurence!! i remember the iranian phone comercial : "gets out of pocket easily" !!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

رئیس رژیم صهیونیستی تلویحاً اظهارات نتانیاهو در تهدید ایران را یاوه ارزیابی کرد.شیمون پرز در مصاحبه با فرانس 24 و درباره ناممکن بودن درگیری نظامی اسرائیل با ایران گفت: اجازه دهید یک مطلب را روشن کنم. ایران موشک‌های دوربردی در اختیار دارد که نه تنها تهدیدی برای اسرائیل، بلکه تهدیدی برای امنیت سراسر جهان است. بر این اساس است که معتقدم چرا اسرائیل خود را به خطر اندازد و تنهایی وارد جنگ با ایران شود. اصلاً چرا تنهایی؟ هیچ دلیلی وجود ندارد که اسرائیل بخواهد به تنهایی خود را به خطر اندازد و با ایران وارد جنگی تمام عیار شود. اگر لازم به اقدام نظامی باشد، ما از همپیمانان نظامیان کمک خواهیم گرفت.»

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> ^^^ REALLY?? i'm not into chinese crap



@Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> رئیس رژیم صهیونیستی تلویحاً اظهارات نتانیاهو در تهدید ایران را یاوه ارزیابی کرد.شیمون پرز در مصاحبه با فرانس 24 و درباره ناممکن بودن درگیری نظامی اسرائیل با ایران گفت: اجازه دهید یک مطلب را روشن کنم. ایران موشک‌های دوربردی در اختیار دارد که نه تنها تهدیدی برای اسرائیل، بلکه تهدیدی برای امنیت سراسر جهان است. بر این اساس است که معتقدم چرا اسرائیل خود را به خطر اندازد و تنهایی وارد جنگ با ایران شود. اصلاً چرا تنهایی؟ هیچ دلیلی وجود ندارد که اسرائیل بخواهد به تنهایی خود را به خطر اندازد و با ایران وارد جنگی تمام عیار شود. اگر لازم به اقدام نظامی باشد، ما از همپیمانان نظامیان کمک خواهیم گرفت.»


 
hampeyman hatoonam be een mibarim:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*اسرائیل بار دیگر ایران را تهدید کرد*
معاون وزیر دفاع رژیم اسرائیل در ادامه لفاظی‌های جنگ‌طلبانه تل‌آویو علیه ایران، بار دیگر امکان استفاده از اقدام نظامی برای جلوگیری از برنامه انرژی هسته‌ای تهران را مطرح کرد.


به گزارش مشرق به نقل از پرس تی وی، دنی دنون ، روز جمعه (۲۵ اکتبر، سوم آبان) در حالی که به گسترش فن‌آوری ایران در برنامه انرژی هسته‌ای اشاره داشت، گفت: «ما، در هر محفل ممکن، تصریح کرده‌ایم اسرائیل نظاره‌گر توسعه ایران نخواهد بود.»

اسرائیل در حالی بار دیگر ایران را به اقدام نظامی تهدید کرد که روز پنج‌‎شنبه، «نهاد علوم و امنیت بین‌المللی» در گزارشی بی‌اساس مدعی شد، ایران نزدیک به یک ماه زمان نیاز دارد تا به اورانیوم کافی برای ساخت بمب هسته‌ای دست یابد.

رژیم اسرائیل در حالی همچنان به تهدید و اتهام‌زنی علیه ایران ادامه می‌دهد که آژانس بین‌المللی انرژی اتمی در بازرسی‌های متعدد خود از جمله بازدیدهای ناگهانی از تاسیسات هسته‌ای ایران، هیچ مدرکی دال بر ادعاهای بی‌اساس امریکا، اسرائیل و متحدانش مبنی بر امکان انحراف ایران از برنامه انرژی هسته‌ای نیافته است.

ايران و شش قدرت جهان شامل امريکا، انگليس، فرانسه، روسيه، چين به علاوه آلمان (گروه ۱+۵) همچنین از دور اخیر مذاکرات برای برون‌رفت از بن‌بست ابهامات غرب درباره برنامه انرژي هسته‌اي ايران ابراز خرسندی کرده‌اند.

محمد جواد ظریف، وزیر امور خارجه ایران پیش از این در واکنش به تهدیدهای نظامی رژیم اسرائیل علیه ایران تصریح کرده است: اسرائیل ۲۲ سال است می‌گوید ایران تا شش ماه دیگر بمب هسته ای می‌سازد.

ظریف تاکید کرده است، تهران به گروه‌های جنگ‌افروز اجازه نخواهد داد برای پیگیری اهداف شیطانی خود از ادعاهای ناروا استفاده کنند.

بنیامین نتانیاهو، نخست وزیر رژیم اسرائیل اول اکتبر در سخنرانی خود در مجمع عمومی سازمان ملل بار دیگر تهران را تهدید کرد و گفت برای اقدام نظامی یک‌جانبه علیه ایران جهت برچیدن تاسیسات هسته‌ای آن آماده است.

اسرائیل که با داشتن دویست تا چهارصد کلاهک هسته‌ای، تنها دارنده تسلیحات هسته‌ای در خاورمیانه به شمار می‌آید، برای جلوگیری از برنامه انرژی هسته‌ای تهران، بارها ایران را به استفاده از حملات نظامی تهدید کرده است.

ایران همواره ادعاهای اسرائیل و متحدان غربی آن را مبنی بر پیگیری مقاصد نظامی در برنامه هسته‌ای رد و تاکيد کرده است به عنوان يکي از امضاکنندگان متعهد پيمان منع گسترش تسليحات اتمي (ان‌پي‌تي) و يکي از اعضاي آژانس بين‌المللي انرژي اتمی، از حق استفاده از فن‌آوري هسته‌اي براي دستيابي به اهداف صلح‌آميز برخوردار است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> @Chinese-Dragon



i was kidding sorry @Chinese-Dragon LOL  

soheil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 kojaee? rafti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

*آمریکا:جاسوسی از فرانسه کار اسرائیل بود*
روزنامه لموند که اخیرا رسوایی استراق‌سمع ۷۰ میلیون تماس تلفنی و پیامکی را افشاء کرده بود اعلام کرد که آمریکایی‌ها به صورت تلویحی موساد و واحد اطلاعاتی سایبری اسرائیل را مسؤول این عملیات معرفی کرده‌اند.
به گزارش مشرق، تسنیم به نقل از دیلی‌میل نوشت: این اسرائیلی‌ها بودند که در پس جاسوسی از فرانسه قرار داشتند نه آمریکایی‌ها.

در آخرین گرهی که به رسوایی اخیر جهانی افزوده شده،‌ چنین اعلام گشته که مأموران اسرائیلی در یک ماه بیش از 70 میلیون تماس تلفنی و پیامک را ردیابی کرده‌اند.

تاکنون فرانسوی‌ها آمریکا را مقصر دانسته و حتی سفیر این کشور در پاریس را برای ارائه توضیحات فرا می‌خواندند.

اما روزنامه لموند دیروز (جمعه) مدارکی ارائه داد که نشان می‌داد در حقیقت مأمورین اسرائیلی به این تماس‌های تلفنی گوش می‌دادند.

فرانسوی‌ها در ابتدا گمان می‌کردند که آمریکایی‌ها ارتباطات تلفنی نیکلاس سارکوزی،‌ رئیس‌جمهور وقت این کشور، را زمانی که وی آماده انتخاب مجدد در سال 2012 می‌شد، شنود کرده‌اند.

زمانی که مأمورین ارشد اطلاعاتی فرانسه برای دریافت توضیحات درباره این رسوایی وارد واشنگتن شدند آمریکایی‌ها به صورت تلویحی به آنها اعلام کردند که این جاسوسی‌ها را اسرائیلی‌ها انجام داده‌اند.

سندی که در لموند منتشر شده نشان می‌دهد که آمریکایی‌ها از انکار دست داشتن موساد و نیز واحد سایبری اطلاعاتی اسرائیل در این رویدادها اجتناب ورزیده‌اند.

در این سند بارها به "عملیات‌های دسترسی مناسب"، شاخه‌ای از آژانس امنیت ملی آمریکا که مسؤول حملات سایبری است، اشاره شده است.

در این سند چنین نوشته شده است: واحد "عملیات‌های دسترسی مناسب" به صورت عمدی از موساد یا واحد سایبری اطلاعاتی سؤالی درباره دخیل بودنشان [در جاسوسی از فرانسه] سؤالی نپرسیده زیرا فرانسه یک هدف تأیید شده برای مباحث دو جانبه نیست.

در مقاله لموند که یکی از نویسندگان آن گلن گرین‌والد – نویسنده‌ای که با ادوارد اسنودن در ارتباط است – نوشته شده اعلام کرده که اسرائیلی‌ها این جاسوسی را انجام می‌دادند.

مقامات اسرائیلی دست داشتن در این عملیات‌ها را رد کرده‌اند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> i was kidding sorry @Chinese-Dragon LOL
> 
> soheil



D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*بنا: حاضرم به تیم ملی برگردم*
سرمربی سابق تیم ملی کشتی فرنگی ایران می‌ گوید که اگر تکلیف ریاست فدراسیون کشتی مشخص و خواسته هایش برآورده شود، حاضر است دوباره به تیم ملی بازگردد.


به گزارش مشرق، محمد بنا در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا درباره تغییر و تحولات صورت گرفته در فدراسیون کشتی اظهار کرد: هنوز تغییر و تحول خاصی صورت نگرفته و تنها خطیب رفته است در حالی که خادم آن زمان هم همه کاره بود. رسول خادم انسان کاربلدی است و قدمش روی چشم همه جامعه کشتی قرار داردو همه او را دوست دارند اما من زمانی می‌توانم برنامه‌ریزی‌هایم را عملی کنم تا موفقیت‌ها تداوم داشته باشد که بودجه‌ی لازم وجود داشته باشد. آیا با سرپرستی رسول خادم بدهی 6-5 میلیاردی فدراسیون پرداخت خواهد شد؟ البته این تغییرات تازه انجام شده و باید ببینیم که خادم به عنوان سرپرست فدراسیون چه امتیازاتی می‌تواند از وزارت ورزش و جوانان بگیرد.


با خادم مشکلی ندارم، او بزرگ کشتی است



وی درباره‌ی این‌که آیا با خطیب مشکل داشتی یا با خادم، گفت: به خدا من با هیچ‌کس مشکلی ندارم. یک روز می‌گویند بنا با رنگرز مشکل دارد یک روز می‌ گویند با خادم مشکل دارد اما من با هیچ‌کس مشکلی ندارم. رسول خادم بزرگ کشتی ایران است و زمانی که من در کشتی بودم مسوولیت فرنگی را با صحبت کردن با او دوباره قبول کردم. من 10 سال در کشتی فرنگی حضور داشتم و خادم یک سال می‌شد که آمده بود و تازه‌نفس بود اما من از سال 2003 که با جوانان کارم را شروع کردم استخوان‌بندی این بچه‌هایی که مدال گرفته‌اند را از همان سال‌ها شکل دادم. وقتی من با کشتی‌گیرانم صحبت می‌کردم می‌گفتم که به دنبال ایده‌آلی هستم که احتیاج به گذشت و زجر کشیدن دارد و اگر بناست به آنها برسیم صاحب همه چیز خواهیم شد. یعنی صاحب آن جایگاهی که به دنبالش بوده‌ایم.



بنا افزود: ما 10 سال زحمت کشیدیم که به قهرمانی المپیک ختم شد ولی آیا بعد از قهرمانی المپیک جایگاه کشتی بهتر شد؟ مطمئنا بهتر نشد. شاید از چمن‌گلی و همکارانش که تازه سر کار آمده‌اند توقع خاصی نباشد اما جامعه‌ی کشتی فرنگی بعد از 10 سال زجری که محمد بنا به کشتی‌گیران و مربیانش داده بود از بنا توقع داشت که به دنبال حق و حقوق فرنگی‌کاران باشد.



نمی توانستم در تیم ملی به سوریان، نوروزی و نعمت پور عدس پلو بدهم



مربی سابق تیم ملی کشتی فرنگی ادامه داد: آیا من باید می‌آمدم و از امثال سوریان، نوروزی و نعمت‌پور دعوت می‌کردم که به اردوی تیم ملی بیایند و عدس‌پلو بخورند؟ جامعه‌ی کشتی فرنگی از من توقع داشت و وقتی دیدم نمی‌توانم آن کاری که لازم است را برآورده کنم صلاح دیدم که نباشم.





بنا با اشاره به این‌که هنوز تکلیف خود وزارت ورزش هم مشخص نیست، یادآور شد: وزارت ورزش و جوانان هنوز بلاتکلیف است و مشخص نیست که آقای صالحی امیری وزیر می‌شود یا خیر. به نظرم ابتدا باید تکیف وزارت و پس از آن تکلیف ریاست فدراسیون کشتی مشخص شود تا بتوان تصمیم قاطعی گرفت.



باید دید رسول خادم چه امتیازاتی از وزارت ورزش می گیرد



وی ادامه داد: وقتی شنیدم که قرار است اول آبان انتخابات فدراسیون کشتی باشد خیلی خوشحال شدم. یکی دو کاندیدا حضور داشتند که اگر رییس می‌شدند می‌توانستند برای کشتی کارهای بسیار خوبی انجام دهند. شخصی مثل امیر خادم واقعا کاربلد و خوب است و یزدانی‌خرم هم طی آن سال‌ها که حضور داشته واقعا مدیریت کرد و اگر عباسی اشتباه نمی‌کرد و او را برکنار نمی‌کرد شاید در المپیک نتایج بهتری می‌گرفتیم. اگر انتخابات اول آبان برگزار می‌شد و یکی از این دو نفر انتخاب می‌شدند من بسیار خوشحال بودم. الان هم که رسول خادم سرپرست شده باید ببینیم چه امتیازاتی از وزارت ورزش می‌گیرد و آن وقت من در خدمت دوستان هستم.





سرمربی سابق تیم ملی کشتی فرنگی ایران در پاسخ به این سوال که آیا رسول خادم می‌تواند از پس ریاست فدراسیون کشتی بربیاید، تصریح کرد: قطعا او می‌تواند از پس ریاست فدراسیون بربیاید. شما اگر مصاحبه‌های یک سال اخیر من را ببینید دغدغه‌ی اصلی‌ام داستان امکانات برای یک تیم در حد قهرمان المپیک بوده است. حالا هم تیم آزاد قهرمان دنیا شده، شاید خادم تازه نفس با نفراتش این توان را داشت که با کمبود امکانات بسازد اما من بعد از 10 سال زحمت کشیدن دیگر حوصله‌ی این کار را نداشتم و توقع جامعه‌ی فرنگی هم از من بالا بود.



بنا با اشاره به این‌که رسول خادم یک مدیر باسواد و قهرمان المپیک است، گفت: چرا شخصی مثل رسول خادم که هم مدیریت می‌داند، هم باسواد است و هم قهرمانی المپیک دارد و از جنس کشتی است از ابتدا رییس فدراسیون نشد؟ مگر نمی‌شد کاندیداها دوباره اسم‌نویسی کنند و رسول هم کاندیدا شود تا با ریاستش کشتی از بلاتکلیفی دربیاید؟ اما حالا با این سرپرستی، کشتی هم‌چنان بلاتکلیف است.



تکلیف فدراسیون مشخص شود، حاضرم برگردم



سرمربی سابق تیم ملی کشتی فرنگی در پاسخ به این سوال که آیا اگر تکلیف وزارت ورزش و ریاست فدراسیون کشتی مشخص شود دعوت به همکاری با تیم ملی را قبول خواهد کرد یا خیر، اظهار کرد: بله، من همیشه حرفم این بوده که اگر رسول خادم دفتری در خانه کشتی دارد و امور کشتی را می‌چرخاند پس دفتر رییس، نایب رییس و دبیر فدراسیون چه نقشی دارند؟ ما باید تکلیفمان را مشخص کنیم که چه کسی حرف اول را می‌زند. حرف اول و آخر کشتی را نه سرپرست، نه نایب رییس و نه دبیر فدراسیون می‌زند بلکه باید رییس فدراسیون حرف اول و آخر را بزند. پس ما باید تکلیف رییس فدراسیون را مشخص کنیم؛ چون او قرار است چهار سال با برنامه‌ریزی کار کند.



وی افزود: این یک سالی هم که قبل از جهانی طی شد به خاطر لابی‌های رسول خادم بود که توانست وضعیت کشتی را جمع و جور کند. فکر می‌کنید رضایی، طلایی، محمدی و مربیان و کشتی‌گیران اگر رسول نبود با این وضع بی‌پولی یک ثانیه هم می‌ماندند؟ پس رسول خادم توانسته اوضاع کشتی را حفظ کند؛ چون تازه‌نفس بوده است. البته اگر او هم رییس شود و قرار باشد با همین وضع فعلی به فدراسیون بودجه بدهند مطمئن باشید که نمی‌تواند وضعیت را تحمل کند.



ما زیاده خواه نیستیم



بنا در ادامه بیان کرد: من متاسفم که وضع کشتی این‌طور شده و نمی‌دانم چرا باید این‌جور باشد و ما باید چه‌کار کنیم که نشان بدهیم استحقاق این را داریم که بهترین‌ها را داشته باشیم. ما زیاده‌خواه نیستیم اما وقتی شخصی مثل رسول خادم که بزرگ کشتی است می‌گوید بعضی مواقع برای داشتن نان هم در اردوها مشکل داشته‌ایم این اتفاق خیلی بدی است.



سرمربی سابق تیم ملی کشتی فرنگی ایران افزود: امیدوارم هرچه زودتر تکلیف وزارت ورزش و پس از آن انتخابات ریاست فدراسیون مشخص شود؛ چون در این صورت تعیین بودجه برای فدراسیون صورت خواهد گرفت. بعد از آن رییس فدراسیون من را به عنوان یک سرباز صدا بزند و بپرسد که حرفم چیست. من هم حرف خود را خواهم زد و خواسته‌هایم را می‌گویم و اگر به توافق رسیدیم کار می‌کنیم. اگر هم نرسیدیم مثل این یک سال من از کشتی کنار خواهم ماند.



بنا در ادامه هم‌چنین درباره‌ی وضعیت فعلی کشتی فرنگی ایران گفت: با وجود نبود المپیکی‌ها نتیجه‌ی رقابت‌های جهانی بد نبود. البته مساله فقط المپیکی یا غیرالمپیکی بودن کشتی‌گیران نیست. ما در اردوهای تیم ملی 40 نفر بودیم. من می‌توانم قول بدهم که اگر مثلا در وزن 84 کیلوگرم که در رقابت‌های جهانی دو ایرانی (طالب نعمت‌پور و سامان طهماسبی) حضور داشتند اگر داوود اخباری، داوود عابدین‌زاده و حسین نوری هم حاضر بودند مقام‌های اول تا پنجم در اختیار آنها قرار می‌گرفت.



وی درباره‌ی فاصله‌ی بین نفرات اصلی و سایر کشتی‌گیران گفت: همه می‌گویند چرا حمید سوریان پشتوانه ندارد. مگر حسن رحیمی و مهدی تقوی پشتوانه دارند؟ اینها به مسائل ژنتیکی بازمی‌گردد. چون جوان‌های ما رشد کرده‌اند و دیگر در وزن‌های پایین باقی نمی‌مانند. چرا نبود پشتوانه در سبک وزن‌ها گفته می‌شود اما در سنگین‌وزن دیده نمی‌شود که این همه پشتوانه داریم؟ در وزن‌های پایین پیدا کردن کشتی‌گیر بسیار سخت است؛ چون زود وزنشان بالا می‌رود. من اگر سوریان یا امید نوروزی را وارد رقابت‌های انتخابی می‌کردم هیچ موقع این مدال‌ها را نمی‌گرفتیم.



با مسابقه انتخابی مشکلی ندارم اما به شیوه ی خودم



سرمربی سابق تیم ملی کشتی فرنگی ایران هم‌چنین درباره‌ی رقابت‌های انتخابی تیم ملی گفت: من با انتخابی مشکلی ندارم اما اگر روزی محمد بنا بازگردد به هیچ وجه تفکراتش با گذشته تفاوتی نمی‌کند. من دست روی کشتی‌گیر می‌گذارم و می‌گویم این خوب است یا نه.



بنا در پایان اظهار کرد: مثلا در وزن 84 کیلوگرم وقتی تشخیص می‌دادم طالب نعمت‌پور، حبیب‌الله اخلاقی، داوود عابدین‌زاده و داوود اخباری کشتی‌گیران خوبی هستند به آنها می‌گفتم که باید در رقابت‌های جایزه بزرگ باکو کشتی بگیرید و برنده‌تان به رقابت‌های جهانی اعزام شود. اما وقتی می‌بینم تفاوت کشتی‌گیری مثل حمید سوریان با سایرین از زمین تا آسمان است اگر کل دنیا هم بگویند انتخابی بگذار این کار را انجام نمی‌دهند.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> zer nazan aziz
> 
> shoma khodet tahe ghazie hasti !





Movazebe khodet bash pesaram .

Man 4 sale aslan be fekre dokhtar nabudamo nakhaham bud .

Moshkele to ine ke s e x zade shodi azizam .


----------



## SOHEIL

*جمع‌آوری بیلبوردهای ضدآمریکایی از تهران*
مدیر روابط عمومی سازمان زیباسازی فضای شهری گفته که این سازمان در نصب بیلبوردهای ضد آمریکایی دخیل نبوده و آنها را از سطح شهر جمع آوری خواهد کرد.
به گزارش مشرق، مهدی نژاد مدیر روابط عمومی سازمان زیباسازی فضای شهری در گفت وگو با روزنامه «شرق» از متولی بیلبوردهای ضد آمریکایی ابراز بی اطلاعی کرد و گفت: «سازمان زیباسازی در این موضوع دخیل نبوده و این پوستر ها بر روی بیلبوردهای تبلیغاتی سازمان زیبا سازی نبوده است.» مهدی نژاد گفت: «امشب (شب گذشته) این پوسترها جمع آوری می شود.»

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> I love U *Z Ultra *!!!




tu iran umade ? rengesh ru chande ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> Movazebe khodet bash pesaram .
> 
> Man 4 sale aslan be fekre dokhtar nabudamo nakhaham bud .
> 
> Moshkele to ine ke s e x zade shodi azizam .



to 4 sale nabodi !!!

man 23 sale nistam ! 

bikhial ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> tu iran umade ? rengesh ru chande ?



chand mahi hast ... 2 toman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*شرمن:شعار مرگ برآمریکا را درک می‌کنیم*
مذاکره کننده ارشد آمریکا در گروه ۱+۵ گفت که مذاکراتی که در ژنو داشتیم، مفید بودند و به عنوان گام اول مناسب بودند. قرار است دوباره در شانزدهم و هفدهم آبان ماه با یکدیگر ملاقات کنیم و امیدواریم در این مسیر بتوانیم پیشرفتی داشته باشیم.


به گزارش مشرق به نقل از تسنیم، بخش فارسی صدای آمریکا با وندی شرمن نماینده آمریکا در مذاکرات 1+5 گفت‌وگوی کرده است که در ادامه متن کامل این مصاحبه تقدیم شده است.

*گفتگوی مستقیم شما با نمایندگان ایرانی تا چه بر روی روند مذاکرات تأثیرگذار بوده است؟
به نظرم اتفاقات مهمی در حال رخ دادن است. تاریخچۀ روابط ایالات متحده و ایران طولانی و در عین حال دشوار بوده است. اما در حقیقت با ملاقات دوجانبۀ آقای جان کری وزیر خارجۀ آمریکا، با آقای ظریف وزیر امور خارجۀ ایران، طی نشست مجمع عمومی سازمان ملل متحد و البته گفتگوی تلفنی تاریخی رؤسای جمهوری دو کشور، آقای روحانی و آقای اوباما، و نیز ملاقات من با طرف ایرانی در جریان مذاکرات ژنو، ما در ابتدای درک بهتری از یکدیگر هستیم، تا همینطور از نیازهای دو طرف و از آمال مردم هر دو کشور آگاه شویم؛ و به عقیدۀ من اینها اتفاقات ارزشمندی بوده اند، چرا که پیشرفت گفتگوها، برای ما که چندین دهه است نسبت به هم بی اعتماد بوده ایم، نیاز به زمان دارد، و همانطور که پرزیدنت اوباما در سخنرانی اخیرشان در نشست سالانۀ مجمع عمومی سازمان ملل متحد گفتند، تنها با تعامل با یکدیگر است که می توانیم آن بی اعتمادی ها را برطرف نماییم و تلاش کنیم مشکلات حل شود. در این راستا، تمایل ایران برای پاسخ دادن به نگرانی های جامعۀ بین المللی نسبت به برنامۀ هسته ای اش امری اساسی است.

*آیا در جریان دیدارهای دوجانبه سوء تفاهمی هم پیش آمد؟
سوء تفاهمی در جریان دیدارهای دوجانبه نداشتیم، اما فکر می کنم در بارۀ بخشی از اظهارات چند روز پیش من در پاسخ به یکی از نمایندگان مجلس سنا ، در روز سوم اکتبر، از واژه ای استفاده کردم که به نظر موجب نگرانی هایی در میان مردم ایران و همینطور گروهی از ایرانی-آمریکایی ها در اینجا شد، که این واژه ها به نظر من نشان دهندۀ همان بی اعتمادی عمیقی است که پرزیدنت اوباما به آن اشاره کرد، و من فکر می کنم ما واقعأ باید با کمک همدیگر این بی اعتمادی ها را کنار بزنیم و این مذاکرات هسته ای به ما کمک خواهد کرد بتوانیم این کار را انجام دهیم؛ البته همانطور که آقای اوباما گفتند این کار زمان می برد؛ وقتی در طول چند دهه، از انقلاب پنجاه و هفت ایران تا کنون، این بی اعتمادی ها بوجود آمده اند، خوب برطرف کردن آنها هم نیاز به زمان دارد و برای این منظور لازم است که هر دو طرف با هم همکاری کنند؛ من در تلاش هستم که این کار انجام شود و معتقدم که همتایان ایرانی من هم دارند تلاش خودشان را می کنند و بهترین راه برای این کار این است که نگرانی هایمان را در موارد مختلف بیان کنیم و در این میان مهمترین نگرانی ایالات متحدۀ آمریکا ماهیت برنامۀ هسته ای ایران است.

گفتگوهایی که ژنو داشتیم، مفید بودند و به عنوان گام اول مناسب بودند. قرار است دوباره در شانزدهم و هفدهم آبان ماه با یکدیگر ملاقات کنیم و امیدواریم در این مسیر بتوانیم پیشرفتی داشته باشیم.

*منظورتان از اینکه «فریب کاری بخشی از دی ان ای است» چه بود؟
این در واقع مربوط به حوادث گذشته است؛ به طور تاریخی ایرانی ها فکر می کنند که ما فریبکار بوده ایم، و به نظر من در حقیقت اشاره ای بود که این بی اعتمادی بین ما چگونه است. همانطور که پرزیدنت اوباما گفته اند باید با یکدیگر در این زمینه کار کنیم و معتقدم که آقای روحانی هم می خواهند در همین مورد با هم همکاری کنیم. اعتماد دوجانبه و احترام متقابل میان ما وجود دارد. زمان زیادی نیاز دارد که بتوانیم به نقطۀ مطلوب برسیم. اما، من هم می گویم، قبلأ هم بطور علنی گفته ام، آقای کری، وزیر خارجه و آقای اوباما، رئیس جمهوری هم بطور علنی گفته اند که ما همگی احترام فراوانی برای مردم ایران قائل هستیم، برای تمدن و تاریخ ایران، و برای همۀ میراث فرهنگی فوق العاده ای که ایران به جای گذاشته و ما از آنها بهره مند می شویم، مثل همین فرشی که زیر پای ماست. از اینروست که باید با کمک هم روی این مساله کار کنیم.

*آیا تحت فشارهای بیرونی مذاکرات را ترک می کنید؟
رئیس جمهوری و وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا از من خواسته اند که سرپرستی هیات مذاکره کننده را به عهده بگیرم. فکر می کنم که همکارانم بر این عقیده اند که من مذاکره کننده ای منصف و معتدل هستم که درپی حل مشکلاتم، و به دنبال گرفتن امتیازات غیرمنصفانه و بی احترامی به دیگران نیستم؛ از همتایان ایرانی خودم هم همین انتظار را دارم، همانطور که در ژنو دیدم که رویکردی بسیار متفاوت و عملی را اتخاذ کرده اند.

هر یک از اعضای گروه پنج به علاوه یک، همینطور ایران، برای حفظ منافع کشورخودشان تلاش می کنند و این کاری است که همۀ ما باید انجام دهیم؛ اما در عین حال می خواهیم مساله ای را حل و فصل کنیم که واقعا می خواهیم حل شود. آنچه را که رئیس جمهور روحانی گفته اند باور داریم، اما نیاز داریم که شاهد برداشتن گام هایی عملی و واقعی باشیم که به آن حرف ها جامۀ عمل بپوشاند.

*با کرۀ شمالی هم چنین مسائلی داشتید؟
در کنار هر گفتگویی، افراد تندرو، افراد معتدل و افراد لیبرال وجود دارند، اینجا در کشور خودمان هم داریم. اینجا هم افرادی بوده اند که فکر می کردند من مذاکرات را بیش از حد آسان می گیرم و باید در جریان گفتگوها سرسخت تر از این باشم. همینطور در ایران هم کسانی هستند که حرف های غیرمحترمانه ای راجع به آمریکا زده اند، می دانید که از ما به عنوان «شیطان بزرگ» نام می برند و مدام شعار «مرگ بر آمریکا» سر می دهند؛ این حساسیت ها را ما درک می کنیم چون دهه هاست که این بی اعتماد ی میان ما بوده است. اما حالا می خواهیم مشکلاتمان را حل کنیم و از آن دوران عبور کنیم؛ زمان خواهد برد، اما مصمم هستیم که این کار را انجام دهیم.

*از مذاکرات ژنو به این سو آیا تماس مستقیم دیگری بین مقامات آمریکایی و ایرانی بوده است؟
من خودم، از مذاکرات ژنو به این طرف، با مقامات ایران تماسی نداشته ام. تیم های کارشناسی ما قرار است هشتم و نهم آبان ماه با هم دیدار کنند تا گفتگوهای ژنو را با جدیت پیگیری کنند و همانطور که پیشتر گفتم، ملاقات در سطح بالاتر، با حضور من، خانم کاترین اشتون، نمایندۀ عالی اتحادیۀ اروپا، و هیات ایرانی به سرپرستی وزیر امور خارجه آقای ظریف، در شانزدهم و هفدهم آبان ماه در ژنو صورت خواهد گرفت و امیدوارم که بتوانیم پیشرفتی داشته باشیم.

*محل نشست بعدی کجاست؟
نشست کارشناسی در وین برگزار خواهد شد و بعد در ژنو، نمایندگان گروه پنج به علاوه یک و ایران با هم ملاقات خواهند کرد.

*آیا دولت اوباما می کوشد تصویب تحریم های جدید در سنا را به تأخیر بیاندازد؟
با مجلس نمایندگان و سنا رایزنی هایی را داشته ایم و چند روز پیش به اعضای مجلس نمایندگان بطور محرمانه گزارش اوضاع را دادم، با نمایندگان سنا هم گفتگو کرده ایم، البته سنا چند روزی جلسه نداشت ولی چند روز آینده برای رایزنی به آنجا خواهم رفت. ما بر این عقیده هستیم که الان زمانی است که باید برای تصویب تحریم ها دست نگه داریم تا ببینیم که مذاکرات هسته ای به کجا می رسد. البته کنگره اختیار خودش را دارد و قرار نیست که ما آنها را مدیریت کنیم، اما گفتگوهای فوق العاده جدی در جریان است و در این راستا با کنگره شریک و همکاریم و به نظر من آنها در ارتباط با رویکرد ما به گفتگوهای هسته ای همراهی خیلی مؤثری را داشته اند و لازم است که این همراهی و مشارکت ادامه پیدا کند تا بتوانیم به نتیجۀ موفقیت آمیزی برسیم، و اطمینان دارم همینطور هم خواهد بود.

*اختلاف نظرات مطرح شده میان آمریکا و اسرائیل بر سر ایران چیست؟
هیچ دو بازیگری نیستند که منافع شان دقیقا یکسان باشد؛ این در مورد ما با اسرائیل صدق می کند، در مورد آمریکا و ایران صدق می کند و حتی در مورد ما و بریتانیا که شاید نزدیک ترین هم پیمان ما باشد هم صدق می کند. اینطور نیست که همیشه با هم همنظر باشیم؛ مهم این است که هدف نهایی ما چیست. در همۀ این موارد و در همۀ این کشورها در سراسر دنیا هدف این است که به نگرانی های جامعۀ بین المللی در بارۀ برنامۀ هسته ای پاسخ داده شود. آقای روحانی گفته است که برنامه هسته ای کشورش برنامه ای صلح آمیز باقی خواهد ماند. این چیزی است که همۀ ما می خواهیم، هدفی است که همۀ ما دنبال می کنیم و برای آن چنین در تکاپو هستیم.

*آیا آمریکا بخشی از دارایی های ضبط شدۀ ایران را در ازای گام های عملی تهران آزاد خواهد کرد؟
هر گزینه ای که در اختیار داشته باشیم را برای پیش بردن این مذاکرات بررسی خواهیم کرد. گفتگوهای جامعی داشتیم، همه چیز روی میز بوده، در مورد همه چیز صحبت شده و مطمئن هستم که این روند ادامه خواهد داشت.

*پس این گزینه دور از نظر نیست؟ 
در مورد هر چه که برای پیشبرد این مذاکرات لازم بود صحبت کرده ایم. می دانید یکی از موارد خیلی جالب این دور اخیر مذاکرات هسته ای در قالب گروه پنج به علاوه یک این بود که با ایران توافق کردیم در مورد جزییات صحبت نکنیم و این نشان دهندۀ جدی بودن این مذاکرات است. من از حس مسولیتی که همۀ طرف ها به خرج دادند بسیار سپاسگزارم؛ چون این برای رسیدن به یک نتیجۀ مناسب خیلی اهمیت دارد.

*آیا متناسب با تغییرات در تیم ایرانی، در تیم مذاکره کنندۀ آمریکا هم تغییری رخ داد؟
افراد جدیدی را به تیم مذاکره کننده مان اضافه کردیم. ما همیشه متخصصان هسته ای را در گروه داشتیم، اما این بار دو کارشناس امور تحریم را هم با خودمان بردیم، یکی از وزارت خزانه داری و یکی هم از وزارت امور خارجه. به نظرم اقدام ارزشمندی بود چون روشن است که نوعی تسهیل کردن بخشی از تحریم ها در گام نخست مهم خواهد بود و صد البته برای گام های نهایی این گفتگوها هم بسیار مهم خواهد بود و برای همین از حضور آنها در تیم مذاکره کننده خودمان بسیار خوشحالم.

*آیا موضوع دیگری غیر از مسالۀ هسته ای، مثل بحران سوریه یا وضعیت حقوق بشر، در ژنو مورد بحث و گفتگو قرار گرفت؟
تمرکز محض مذاکرات در ژنو بر روی برنامۀ هسته ای ایران بود؛ در مورد نگرانی های جامعۀ بین الملل بحث شد و این تضمین که اگر ایران به تکالیف و مسولیت های بین المللی اش پایبند باشد و جامعۀ بین المللی هم از ماهیت صلح آمیز برنامۀ هسته ایران اطمینان حاصل کند، آنگاه می تواند از برنامۀ مسالمت آمیز هسته ای برخوردار شود. موضوع های دیگر می تواند در زمان دیگری مورد بحث و گفتگو قرار بگیرند.

*پس در ملاقات بعدی برنامه ای برای طرح هیچ موضوع دیگری ندارید؟
نه نداریم. پرزیدنت اوباما در خلال سخنرانی خودش در مجمع عمومی سازمان ملل متحد گفتند که حل مسالۀ هسته ای ایران، برای پرداختن به مسائل دیگر و برای توسعۀ روابط، امری حیاتی است. اولویت ما همین مسالۀ هسته ای است و باید بر سر آن بحث شود. تا این مساله حل نشود، ورود به مسائل دیگر دشوار خواهد بود. البته که ما در بارۀ آن موضوع هایی که شما اشاره کردید و همینطور موضوع های دیگر، نگرانی هایی داریم و امیدوارم، خیلی زود، روزی برسد که بتوانیم به آن موضوعات هم بپردازیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> ... 2 toman





fu ck me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*«صداقت آمریکایی»‌ بر دیوار‌های تهران*
پوسترهایی با عنوان «صداقت آمریکایی» با نصب بر پل‌های هوایی عابر پیاده و در و دیوارهای شهر تهران واکنشی به ماهیت مذاکره با آمریکا است. یکی از طراحان می‌گوید: زبان هنر در بیان ماهیت مذاکرات، گویاتر و اثرگذارتر از هر چیز دیگری است.
به گزارش گروه فرهنگی مشرق به نقل از تسنیم، از صبح امروز پوسترهایی بر در و دیوار شهر تهران و پل‌های هوایی با عنوان «صداقت آمریکایی» منتشر شده که بیانگر نگاهی خاص به ماهیت مذاکره آمریکا با دولت ایران است.

پس از روی کار آمدن دولت حسن روحانی مذاکره با آمریکا یکی از محورهایی بود که در جریان سفر رئیس دولت یازدهم به نیویورک سروصدای زیادی در دنیا به پا کرد. گفتگوی خبری سوزان رایس پیش از هر گونه اعلام مذاکره دولت‌های آمریکا و ایران از سوی دولت روحانی بمبی بود که در میان رسانه‌های دنیا منفجر شد. او اعلام کرد که پیرو درخواست دولت ایران گفتگویی میان حسن روحانی و باراک اوباما رئیس جمهور آمریکا صورت گرفته است. ادعایی که خیلی سریع صحت آن از سوی مقامات ایرانی زیر سؤال رفت.

رئیس جمهور روحانی پس از بازگشت به ایران در شرح گفتگوی خود با اوباما ابتدا عنوان کرد که تماس از سوی آنان با موبایل نماینده ما صورت گرفت و گفتند که اوباما پشت خط است و می‌خواهد صحبت کند. او اعلام کرد که در گفتگوی خود با رئیس دولت آمریکا بر حفظ حقوق هسته‌ای ملت ایران تأکید داشته است. پیش از آن گفتگویی در حاشیه سفر هیئت ایرانی به نیویورک میان محمدجواد ظریف وزیر امور خارجه ایران و جان کری وزیر خارجه آمریکا صورت گرفته بود.

چند روز پیش هم مذاکرات ژنو برگزار شد. دولت‌های عضور 5+1 و متقابلاً دولت ایران بسته‌های پیشنهادی برای یکدیگر برده بودند. بسته‌هایی که تیم ایرانی تمایلی به رسانه‌ای شدن ماهیت آن در شرایط فعلی نداشت. هر چند که این موضع با انتقاد برخی رسانه‌ها در مقایسه با عملکرد تیم سعید جلیلی مواجه شده بود.

طراحی این تصاویر که در سطح شهر تهران منتشر شده است، واکنشی خودجوش به ماهیت مذاکره با آمریکا عنوان شده است. این تصاویر با حمایت سازمان رسانه‌ای اوج و توسط خانه طراحان انقلاب اسلامی طراحی شده است.مظفری، یکی از دست‌اندرکاران این پروژه به خبرنگار تسنیم می‌گوید: قائل به این هستیم که زبان هنر خیلی بیشتر از بیانیه‌های سیاسی در معرفی و بیان ماهیت دشمنان ما قدرت و اثرگذاری دارد. هدف ما از طراحی این تصاویر این است که صداقت و راستگویی مذاکره با آمریکا را آزادانه برای مردم به تصویر بکشیم.

نکته‌ای که در این تصاویر جالب توجه است این است که هر چند طرف آمریکایی مذاکره کننده با نماینده جمهوری اسلامی در بالای میز ژستی دیپلماتیک گرفته اما در زیر میز همچنان از ابزار خشونت و سلاح‌هایی که به سمت مقام ایرانی نشانه رفته استفاده می‌کند. چیزی که شاید با توجه به سخنان اوباما بعد از گفتگو با روحانی بی ارتباط نباشد. آنجایی که گفت برای گفتگو با ایران به نظر متحدان منطقه‌ای خود خصوصاً رژیم اشغالگر قدس اهمیت می‌دهند. اوباما گفته بود گزینه نظامی در برابر ایران همچنان بر روی میز است.

برخی کارشناسان سیاسی معتقدند که اوباما درباره ارتباط با ایران هیچ اختیاری از خود ندارد و این لابی صهیونیست‌هاست که در آمریکا حرف اول و آخر را می‌زند. برخی دیگر معتقدند که تلاش امروز آمریکا برای ارتباط با ایران به دلیل شکست سیاست‌های این دولت در منطقه، خصوصاً در عراق، افغانستان و سوریه است. مسائلی که حیات رژیم صهیونیستی را بیش از هر چیز دیگری تهدید می‌کند. در مقابل برخی دیگر معتقدند که دولت آمریکا به دنبال این است که به دنیا القا کند که ایران، به عنوان حکومتی که به سردمداری مقاومت و ایستادگی در دنیا معروف شده‌ است را هم "بر سر عقل آورده و وادار به مذاکره با خود" کرده است. «دست چدنی در زیر دستکش مخملی» تعبیر ماندگاری بود که از سوی رهبر معظم انقلاب اسلامی درباره موضوع مذاکره با آمریکا مطرح شد.

ظریف، وزیر خارجه ایران پیش از این در گفتگوی ویژه خبری گفته بود مذاکره برای مذاکره هرگز مطلوب دولت ایران نیست. به شرطی تن به مذاکره می‌دهند که شرایط برابر و نتیجه آن برد-برد برای دو کشور باشد.

این تصاویر را در ادامه می‌بینید:











































سال‌های گذشته نیز تصویری با ماهیت دریافت امان‌نامه از اوباما و شمر بار دیگر در مقابل مسئله ارتباط با آمریکا ایستادگی کرده بود. تصویری که واکنش جالب توجه رسانه‌های خارجی را در بر داشت.






پیش از این طراحی‌های دیگری با عنوان «هنوز ادامه دارند» با محوریت پیوند روحیه جهادی میان رزمندگان دفاع مقدس و جامعه امروز ایران در مشاغل و پیشه‌های مختلف در هفته دفاع مقدس، در شهر تهران منتشر شده بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> fu ck me



LOL  thats the most hurting fact ever ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> fu ck me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


>


tehrani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> tehrani ?



soheil tooye tehran chi kar mikone? ?? !? ?!?!?


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> tehrani ?



Ya !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> soheil tooye tehran chi kar mikone? ?? !? ?!?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Ya !



kodum var ? Shargh , Gharb ? Shomal probably ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> soheil tooye tehran chi kar mikone? ?? !? ?!?!?



Bache mayas khabar nadari .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> kodum var ? Shargh , Gharb ? Shomal probably ?



Gharb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> Bache mayas khabar nadari .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Gharb


eee , bache mahalim ke ,



kojaye gharb ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> eee , bache mahalim ke ,
> 
> 
> 
> kojaye gharb ?



to bego ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> to bego ...



Ghiafe nagir baba .

Janat abad shomali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 kojaee? rafti ?


Na, hastam, ye lahze raftam in thread e marbout be baloushestan ra bebinam, bargashtam alaan, engaar 4 safhe be thread e ghahvekhoune tou in 20 daghighe ezaafeh shodeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> Ghiafe nagir baba .
> 
> Janat abad shomali



man paiin taram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> *بنا: حاضرم به تیم ملی برگردم*
> .



Perfect   
we are going to be champions of greco-roman wrestling again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> man paiin taram




hala khube dokhtar nisti , vagar na ba in akhlagh mitorshidi badJUR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> *جمع‌آوری بیلبوردهای ضدآمریکایی از تهران*


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


>


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL



injast ke migam shinim binim baw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> hala khube dokhtar nisti , vagar na ba in akhlagh mitorshidi badJUR.



LOL


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> injast ke migam shinim binim baw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> hala khube dokhtar nisti , vagar na ba in akhlagh mitorshidi badJUR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Guys, I am not sure if you are a MAC lover or not, but if you are one, please note that the latest version of MAC OS X which is OS X 10.9 and it is called OS X Mavericks is released recently for _*FREE.*_ I have installed it and I am very happy with it. Since this is the only free update of MAC OS, I highly suggest to you to update your OS X ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Guys, I am not sure if you are a MAC lover or not, but if you are one, please note that the latest version of MAC OS X which is OS X 10.9 and it is called OS X Mavericks is released recently for _*FREE.*_ I have installed it and I am very happy with it. Since this is the only free update of MAC OS, I highly suggest to you to update your OS X ASAP.



i cant  my laptop is asus and though doesnt support other os

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

guys in the most like members i'm first rmi is 2nd and soli is fifth 

looking forward to mohsen and s00r3na 

keep it up pals  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i cant  my laptop is asus and though doesnt support other os



Man ghadimaa migoftam ke mage in MAC chi daareh ke in hame alaki geroune, vali vaghti MAC gereftam, taazeh fahmidam ke aslan in ye chize digast. vaghean system 'aamele windows be ma'niye kaamele kalameh, ridemoun hast. ishaallaa dar aayande MACBOOK migiri, va taaze ba laptopet mitouni haal koni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



U 2 ?


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> guys in the most like members i'm first rmi is 2nd and soli is fifth
> 
> looking forward to mohsen and s00r3na
> 
> keep it up pals  lol



LOL, It seems that me and you are the most favorable persons in the forum.
Actually, We are celebrities of the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> guys in the most like members i'm first rmi is 2nd and soli is fifth
> 
> looking forward to mohsen and s00r3na
> 
> keep it up pals  lol



fifth !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, It seems that me and you are the most favorable persons in the forum.
> Actually, We are celebrities of the forum



IRANIANS R COOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> U 2 ?


I didn't get it, U what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

OMG SOLI U NEED 3 LIKES!!!


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I didn't get it, U what?



you too have that problem ? :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

soli is officially the third

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

agha be man ham like bedid sevvom sham !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> you too have that problem ? :p


yeah, the same one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> agha be man ham like bedid sevvom sham !!!


in post e ghashang chand ta like daareh?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> agha be man ham like bedid sevvom sham !!!



3vom shodi raft ! welcome to the tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> in post e ghashang chand ta like daareh?



chantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

chantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

chantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> chantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



base dige

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

an artist fish challenging humans:
http://irinn.ir/sitefiles/13920803/Video/09124017.flv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> base dige



chantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> chantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ba'zi azari ha tou tehran be shoukhi dar mored e te'daad e ziyaadeshoun tou tehran migan ke ma azari ha bedoun e jang, tehran ra fath kardim.  
engaar ma in forum ra ham ma bedoun e jang fath kardim. @haman10 , @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

:p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> an artist fish challenging humans:
> http://irinn.ir/sitefiles/13920803/Video/09124017.flv


WOW, It was very beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ba'zi azari ha tou tehran be shoukhi dar mored e te'daad e ziyaadeshoun tou tehran migan ke ma azari ha bedoun e jang, tehran ra fath kardim.
> engaar ma in forum ra ham ma bedoun e jang fath kardim. @haman10 , @SOHEIL



LOVE U GUYS  :p
@Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@S00R3NA forgot to tag u in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

http://www.aparat.com/v/0e8BS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

ba mohabbat khar ha gol mishavad !!!

in jomleye ziba chanta like dare ? chanta like ? ye like !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> http://www.aparat.com/v/0e8BS


coool drift

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> http://www.aparat.com/v/0e8BS


in aparat ham ke dahan e aadam ra service mikone, che jouri to video hash ra negah mikoni. hamash kolli delay va pause daareh la'nati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


>


az nimrokh shabihe in hasani ham hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> in aparat ham ke dahan e aadam ra service mikone, che jouri to video hash ra negah mikoni. hamash kolli delay va pause daareh la'nati



tazegia injori shode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

A funny picture !!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> az nimrokh shabihe in hasani ham hast



nim rokh?? na!

een yaro babaye alhassani hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> tazegia injori shode


agha maashaallaa hame ke VPN va injour chizaa daaran, khob chera mellat tou youtube upload nemikonan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

lmao at your pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> nim rokh?? na!
> 
> een yaro babaye alhassani hast


pas nanash ham ehtemaalan ye chizi tou hamin maaye haast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> A funny picture !!!!!!!!!!!!



sedaaye zanaashouyi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> ba mohabbat khar ha gol mishavad !!!
> 
> in jomleye ziba chanta like dare ? chanta like ? ye like !



hichi


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> in aparat ham ke dahan e aadam ra service mikone, che jouri to video hash ra negah mikoni. hamash kolli delay va pause daareh la'nati



download kon !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> hichi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> pas nanash ham ehtemaalan ye chizi tou hamin maaye haast


be nazare man adam age ba kasi moshkel dare nabayad paye madar pedaresho vasat biare .

ba nazaretun mokhalefam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> download kon !!!


Thanks, are downloadesh behtar hast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> be nazare man adam age ba kasi moshkel dare nabayad paye madar pedaresho vasat biare .
> 
> ba nazaretun mokhalefam .


got it bro, you are right 
vali age ba pedar maadaresh ham moshkel daashteh baashi chi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> be nazare man adam age ba kasi moshkel dare nabayad paye madar pedaresho vasat biare .
> 
> ba nazaretun mokhalefam .


asan kharabemoon kardi ba een harfet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Thanks, are downloadesh behtar hast ...



didi !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> didi !?



na nadid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> asan kharabemoon kardi ba een harfet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> na nadid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


>



gif een kachalo az koja gir miari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> didi !?


are, baahaal boud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na nadid


chera baba, didam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> gif een kachalo az koja gir miari?


jeddi shoma, dar kol, in ha ra az koja gir miyaarid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> are, baahaal boud



kare refighame !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> jeddi shoma, dar kol, in ha ra az koja gir miyaarid?



google it

These gif files are from my favorie TV show called Californication .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> kare refighame !



khial mikardam maa rafighetim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> google it.



we should google "gif" ?? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> we should google "gif" ?? lol


yep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> khial mikardam maa rafighetim



mage man faghat inja hastam !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> yep


Really? or you are making us osgol?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> mage man faghat inja hastam !?


shalvaaret 2 ta shode???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Really? or you are making us osgol?



I'm no a jerk , dude 

Google : californication gif

or the name of it's characters like Charlie runkle gif

or anything or any one else you want .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I'm no a jerk , dude
> 
> Google : californication gif
> 
> or the name of it's characters like Charlie runkle gif
> 
> or anything or any one else you want .


Thanks bro,
BTW, what are your favorite TV series?


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> shalvaaret 2 ta shode???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@SOHEIL How are you doing after the surgery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> I'm no a jerk , dude
> 
> Google : californication gif
> 
> or the name of it's characters like Charlie runkle gif
> 
> or anything or any one else you want .



we are kidding bro 



SOHEIL said:


> mage man faghat inja hastam !?



i was kidding again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> we are kidding bro
> 
> 
> 
> i was kidding again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> *we are kidding bro*
> 
> i was kidding again



Nope, I seriously didn't know about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @SOHEIL How are you doing after the surgery.


Unfortunately, he seems alright 
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

INDIC said:


> @SOHEIL How are you doing after the surgery.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Unfortunately, he seems alright
> LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


>


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

i never asked soheil how he was doing after the surgery as he didnt seem like talking about it ,,,,,,,

lets keep it that way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


>


:p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Thanks bro,
> BTW, what are your favorite TV series?



I liked Californication , it was cool but nowadays The walking dead , How I met your mother , Vampire diaries , originals , arrow and a few others are my favorites .

I'm kinda a fan of movies and series , Have around 1 k movies and 50 series in my archive .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

hey rmi , az man zadi jolo!!!  een che vazie??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> I liked Californication , it was cool but nowadays The walking dead , How I met your mother , Vampire diaries , originals , arrow and a few others are my favorites .
> 
> I'm kinda a fan of movies and series , Have around 1 k movies and 50 series in my archive .



HIMYM AND WALKING SH*T ARE AWESOME

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hey rmi , az man zadi jolo!!!  een che vazie??


LOL , ma ha ke, man va to nadaarim  vali jeddi thread emoun ham daareh kam kam te'daade page hash be thread e torkaa mirese

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I liked Californication , it was cool but nowadays The walking dead , How I met your mother , Vampire diaries , originals , arrow and a few others are my favorites .
> 
> I'm kinda a fan of movies and series , Have around 1 k movies and 50 series in my archive .


I am a big fan of movies and TV series as well.
I have almost watched all top 100 IMDB movies.
BTW, my favorite TV series are The Big Bang Theory, and Two and A Half men(when charlie sheen was there), and Friends, and definitely Pejman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> HIMYM AND WALKING SH*T ARE AWESOME


zombies ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL , ma ha ke, man va to nadaarim


manam shookhi kardam  :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL , ma ha ke, man va to nadaarim  vali jeddi thread emoun ham daareh kam kam te'daade page hash be thread e torkaa mirese



chanta monde ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> manam shookhi kardam  :p


I knew that, LOL man ham hamintor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> chanta monde ?


ye 40 ta page berim jelo, miresim beheshoun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> and Two and A Half men(when charlie sheen was there)



hate it!! p.s did the charlie character die in real life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> ye 40 ta page berim jelo, miresim beheshoun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

*WTF*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

https://defence.pk/members/?type=points

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> *WTF*



what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> https://defence.pk/members/?type=points



OMG!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> what?



https://defence.pk/members/?type=points

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> D



I HATE U   

I HAVE 43 !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> I HATE U
> 
> I HAVE 43 !!


me too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> https://defence.pk/members/?type=points


LOL, che tor in hame point behet daadand?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, che tor in hame point behet daadand?



1000 posts!! he is addicted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> I HATE U
> 
> I HAVE 43 !!



:p


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL, che tor in hame point behet daadand?



ma ashna darim !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

OMG @R0SC0SM0S !

bro do u know persian??


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> 1000 posts!! he is addicted


LOL, 100o ta  WTF ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

haman10 said:


> OMG @R0SC0SM0S !
> 
> bro do u know persian??



yes, Russian papa / Iranian mama !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

R0SC0SM0S said:


> yes, Russian papa / Iranian mama !



OMG!! LOVE U!!

looks like we have a new member in our tribe


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

haman10 said:


> OMG!! LOVE U!!
> 
> looks like we have a new member in our tribe



new member !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

R0SC0SM0S said:


> new member !?



i didnt know ur also iranian bro <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@R0SC0SM0S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

haman10 said:


> i didnt know ur also iranian bro <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

what's up bich bro !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAHED

SOHEIL said:


> what's up bich bro !!!



FU ! you called me bitch ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> what's up bich bro !!!


wassap who?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

R0SC0SM0S said:


> FU ! you called me bitch ???



Only a ***** cheating indian boys with female identity !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAHED

SOHEIL said:


> Only a ***** cheating indian boys with female identity !!!



Haaa :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

R0SC0SM0S said:


> Haaa :p



i didnt get it .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

R0SC0SM0S said:


> Haaa :p



let's play a game !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

dafuq ru people talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

SOHEIL said:


> let's play a game !!!



No thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> dafuq ru people talking about?



pesar haye hendi ro kos khol mikardim !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAHED

SOHEIL said:


> pesar haye hendi ro kos khol mikardim !



to migofti  man faghat post mikardam !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> pesar haye hendi ro kos khol mikardim !



lol kojaa  mage shoma hamo didin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> ma ashna darim !!!


LOL , system che toriye?
khoshkeh hesaab misaheh?
posti chand hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

R0SC0SM0S said:


> to migofti  man faghat post mikardam !



to ye ahmagh age az babat rossi yad migerefti allan dashtim ye ja dige mokh mizadim !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL , system che toriye?
> khoshkeh hesaab misaheh?
> posti chand hast?



forget that !! lol alan khastam posteto like konam nevesht "are u sure" ?? lol  D   D:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> lol kojaa  mage shoma hamo didin?



are ... familemone !

madaresh dokhtar ammeye madare mane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> to ye ahmagh age az babat rossi yad migerefti allan dashtim ye ja dige mokh mizadim !



lol!! mage rossi balad nisti r0sc0sm0s>>? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> are ... familemone !
> 
> madaresh dokhtar ammeye madare mane



OMG!! keep it up pals !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> forget that !! lol alan khastam posteto like konam nevesht "are u sure" ?? lol  D   D:


Really???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Really???



be khoda !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> be khoda !!!



hamin hasoudaan ke nemizaaran ma pishraft konim dige 
alaan ke dobaare like kardi chi? baazam hamin peygham ra daad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> hamin hasoudaan ke nemizaaran ma pishraft konim dige
> alaan ke dobaare like kardi chi? baazam hamin peygham ra daad?



naaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> naaa


alaan chi? LOL
hamin jouri yeki dar miyoun post konim mishe raahi baraaye afzaayesh e te'daad e page haye thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> alaan chi? LOL
> hamin jouri yeki dar miyoun post konim mishe raahi baraaye afzaayesh e te'daad e page haye thread


    

@SOHEIL : mese vezarat etelaat hame ja nofooz dari ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi rasti bar migardi iran? jedi javab bede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> rmi rasti bar migardi iran? jedi javab bede


Nemidounam vaallaa, ta darsam tamoum beshe ke na. ba'desham bargardam chi kaar akhe? khodet ke midouni ozaa' che toriye daadaash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
inja aadam hadde aghal zendegish ye hesaab ketaabi daareh, midouneh ke farda yeho hame chi zir va rou nemishe.
+ kehyli chiz ha hast ke tou Iran moshkel saaz hast. masalan yekish ezdevaaje. ezdevaaj tou iran ya'ni yek ta'ahhod e maaliye ahmaghaaneh baraaye pesar. nemidounam bahs e man ba @S00R3NA yaadet hast ya na. vali khob moshkelaat vaghean ziyaadeh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Raasti kiyaa bidaaran?
age bidaarid, thread ra emshab be 1000 post beresounim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> inja aadam hadde aghal zendegish ye hesaab ketaabi daareh, midouneh ke farda yeho hame chi zir va rou nemishe.
> + kehyli chiz ha hast ke tou Iran moshkel saaz hast. masalan yekish ezdevaaje. ezdevaaj tou iran ya'ni yek ta'ahhod e maaliye ahmaghaaneh baraaye pesar. nemidounam bahs e man ba @S00R3NA yaadet hast ya na. vali khob moshkelaat vaghean ziyaadeh ...



behet bar nakhore azizam , vali man irano hata age tammome donya ye chiz began , az hame ja bishtar mipasandam ......

be paye hameye badbakhti haash ham mishinam , hame chi ...........

bavar kon man hata dars khoondanemam 40% vase komak kardan be mardomame .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Raasti kiyaa bidaaran?
> age bidaarid, thread ra emshab be 1000 post beresounim.



dige yavash yavash chesham ghili vili mire ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

need help here :

https://defence.pk/threads/breaking-us-cuts-off-aid-to-syrian-rebels.284671/


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> behet bar nakhore azizam , vali man irano hata age tammome donya ye chiz began , az hame ja bishtar mipasandam ......
> 
> be paye hameye badbakhti haash ham mishinam , hame chi ...........
> 
> bavar kon man hata dars khoondanemam 40% vase komak kardan be mardomame .....



midouni, ghaziyash mesle ghaziye oun kasi hast ke migoft, vaghti man bachche boudam, mikhaastam donyaa ra eslaah konam, ba'd ke javoun shodam va didam nemishe, khaastam keshvaram va eslaah konam va ... ta inke vaghti pir shodam , didam ke age khodam ra eslaah konam, kheyliye.
nemikhaam tojih konam vali zendegi kheyli chizaa ra behet dikte mikoneh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dige yavash yavash chesham ghili vili mire ........


LOL, ki khstast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, ki khstast?



haman !!! 

bia inja age hosele dari :

https://defence.pk/threads/breaking-us-cuts-off-aid-to-syrian-rebels.284671/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> haman !!!
> 
> bia inja age hosele dari :
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/breaking-us-cuts-off-aid-to-syrian-rebels.284671/


LOL, velesh kon. elis va eskandari va surenas hesaabeshoun ra miresan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Syrian Lion ham ke farmaandeh hast ounja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 khaabet bord?
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

be ghole shah, @haman10 bekhaab ke ma bidaarim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 khaabet bord?
> LOL



dige dare mibare   vali kheyli bekhatere sooriye narahatam !  badbakht shodan  keshvareshoon nabood shod 

eyy khoda pedare harchi saudie dar biyare !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> be ghole shah, @haman10 bekhaab ke ma bidaarim



begoo marg bar shah!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dige dare mibare   vali kheyli bekhatere sooriye narahatam !  badbakht shodan  keshvareshoon nabood shod
> 
> eyy khoda pedare harchi saudie dar biyare !!!



in arabestaan vaghean ommolfesaad a ommolmoshkelaat e donyaa hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> begoo marg bar shah!!!


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> in arabestaan vaghean ommolfesaad a ommolmoshkelaat e donyaa hast.



bar pedaresh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bar pedaresh


alaan @S00R3NA nayaad bege, cheraa be pedar maadareshoun fohsh midid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

enghadr ziyaad post kardim ke engaar dobaare in mahdoudiyat e zamaan e beyn e do post e motevaali ra bargardoundan 
vali hanouz kheyli mohit e site baraaye in thread khoube. ghasgang mesle tweet kardan hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 , bidaar bemoun bro, ta 1000 ta post shodan e in thread faghat 25 ta baghi moundeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> alaan @S00R3NA nayaad bege, cheraa be pedar maadareshoun fohsh midid



lol  s00r3na is like my grand pa !!! asab masab yokhdi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 , bidaar bemoun bro, ta 1000 ta post shodan e in thread faghat 25 ta baghi moundeh



daram zoor mizanam ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> lol  s00r3na is like my grand pa !!! asab masab yokhdi


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

agha rasti az mardom amrica begoo , nazareshoon dar mored ma chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> daram zoor mizanam ..............


alaan be @SOHEIL niyaaz daashtim ke chand ta post be eftekhaare chap va raast e class bezane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha rasti az mardom amrica begoo , nazareshoon dar mored ma chie?


LOL 
age behet begam ke kolli mikhandi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> alaan be @SOHEIL niyaaz daashtim ke chand ta post be eftekhaare chap va raast e class bezane



raft bekhaabe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Hey, I won a new trophy for 250 likes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> raft bekhaabe


notch, Na in soheil in kaareh nist, khodemoun 2 ta baayad az pasesh bar biyaaym

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

LOL , @haman10 , @SOHEIL 
Guys , take a look at members part. Now, we are the first persons in both terms of likes and points.
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL
> age behet begam ke kolli mikhandi



begooo dige

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 rafti?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> begooo dige


kolliyaa ke aslan nemidounan Iran esme yek keshvare. shaayad 50% eshoun.
ye baar ke ye zan e siyaahpoust porsid az kodoum keshvari? man goftam Iran, goft shaayad manzouram ra motevajjeh nashodi, porsidam kodoum keshvar? man dobaare goftam ke baba Iran esme yek keshvare, ba'd taraf porsid, jeddi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 rafti?


na aziz, ma sahneh ra tark nemikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL , @haman10 , @SOHEIL
> Guys , take a look at members part. Now, we are the first persons in both terms of likes and points.
> LOL



lol !! we are the best !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> kolliyaa ke aslan nemidounan Iran esme yek keshvare. shaayad 50% eshoun.
> ye baar ke ye zan e siyaahpoust porsid az kodoum keshvari? man goftam Iran, goft shaayad manzouram ra motevajjeh nashodi, porsidam kodoum keshvar? man dobaare goftam ke baba Iran esme yek keshvare, ba'd taraf porsid, jeddi?



oonaee ke mishnasan chi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> lol !! we are the best !!!


yep, we rock
As I told you before, we are now celebrities of the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> oonaee ke mishnasan chi ?


yeki ke masalan ettelaa'aat daasht ke migoft, Iran yek ghesmati az rousiye hast, kolli ham masalan estedlaal aavord, aakharesh man goftam bashe baba, fekr kon ye ghesmati az russia hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> yep, we rock
> As I told you before, we are now celebrities of the forum



we were before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> yeki ke masalan ettelaa'aat daasht ke migoft, Iran yek ghesmati az rousiye hast, kolli ham masalan estedlaal aavord, aakharesh man goftam bashe baba, fekr kon ye ghesmati az russia hast



those people are so illiterate , then 70% of them agree on attacking iran when they even dont know if iran is a country .....

khakbarsaraye warmonger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

vali ye seri ham hastand ke ettelaa'aat daaran, ke inaa yaa az moshkelaat e mamlekat, siyaasi va gheyreh kaamel ba khabarand va negaaheshoun in shekli hast, ye seri ham momkene az in chap haye amricayi baashan ke kollan chon shenidan Iran ba US moshkel daareh, nazare khoub nesbat be regime e Iran daaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

dude be nazaret man cheghad bayad rooye englisim kar konam ta doros she?? asan moshkel daram?? cheghad?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> those people are so illiterate , then 70% of them agree on attacking iran when they even dont know if iran is a country .....
> 
> khakbarsaraye warmonger


bebin amricaayi ha dar kol mardom e khoubi hastand vali ettelaa'aateshoun raaje' be khaarej az amrica kheyli kam hast. dar kol be nazare man amrica yek aksariyat az mardom e saadeh va bi ettelaa' daareh va yek aghaliyat e kheyli baahoush va kaamelab mottale' az hame chi , ke mamlekat ra migardouneh.
ye jouraayi hame ja hamine, vali inja in mozou' dige shadid tare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> vali ye seri ham hastand ke ettelaa'aat daaran, ke inaa yaa az moshkelaat e mamlekat, siyaasi va gheyreh kaamel ba khabarand va negaaheshoun in shekli hast, ye seri ham momkene az in chap haye amricayi baashan ke kollan chon shenidan Iran ba US moshkel daareh, nazare khoub nesbat be regime e Iran daaran.



regime iran? WTF? lol forget it , i think we cannot agree upon political issues !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

#1000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> #1000



ahhh man mikhastam bezaram (((

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dude be nazaret man cheghad bayad rooye englisim kar konam ta doros she?? asan moshkel daram?? cheghad?


zabaan ke khodet midouni , sar va tah nadaareh, har chi bekhaay mitouni kaar koni.
bastegi daareh donbaal e chi baashi, age bekhaay ye jaayi zendegi koni ke baayad speaking kaar koni, ke oun ham faghat ba boudan tou mohit e ingilisi zaban hast ke dorost mishe.
be nazare man ke zabaanet khoube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

agha man bayad 5 ta dige post bezaram , hamrahi kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ahhh man mikhastam bezaram (((


LOL :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> zabaan ke khodet midouni , sar va tah nadaareh, har chi bekhaay mitouni kaar koni.
> bastegi daareh donbaal e chi baashi, age bekhaay ye jaayi zendegi koni ke baayad speaking kaar koni, ke oun ham faghat ba boudan tou mohit e ingilisi zaban hast ke dorost mishe.
> be nazare man ke zabaanet khoube



tnx bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha man bayad 5 ta dige post bezaram , hamrahi kon


OK, halleh, mikhaay colonel beshi?
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> regime iran? WTF? lol forget it , i think we cannot agree upon political issues !!


albatte nokte injaast ke chap ha hich ghodrati nadaaran, va gar na US ra taa haalaa be baad daade boudan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> OK, halleh, mikhaay colonel beshi?
> LOL



hala hamrahi kon mifahmi chera

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hala hamrahi kon mifahmi chera


LOL, ghaziye chiye?


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> albatte nokte injaast ke chap ha hich ghodrati nadaaran, va gar na US ra taa haalaa be baad daade boudan



eyy kash dashtan va usa ro be baad midadan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, ghaziye chiye?



man hamin alan 1000 romin postamo gozashtam , hala boro point ha ro nega kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

fek konam yeki dige ham bayad bezaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

na kheyr ba ma lag karde

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man hamin alan 1000 romin postamo gozashtam , hala boro point ha ro nega kon


LOL, hich farghi nakard, hamoun 63 mounde p:p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, hich farghi nakard, hamoun 63 mounde p:p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> eyy kash dashtan va usa ro be baad midadan


haji ma ham daarim tou in mamlekat zendegi mikonim ha ...
vali jeddi US ta haalaa kolli kaar anjaam daadeh baraaye donyaa, yekish hamin internet ke alaan daarim michatim. vali khob har jayi nokhaaleh ham daare dige...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

LOL, emshab ham thread 1000 taayi shod , ham te'daad e post haat, haalaa boro raahat bekhaab LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> haji ma ham daarim tou in mamlekat zendegi mikonim ha ...
> vali jeddi US ta haalaa kolli kaar anjaam daadeh baraaye donyaa, yekish hamin internet ke alaan daarim michatim. vali khob har jayi nokhaaleh ham daare dige...



 hala melatesh mehraboonan?

man ye tourist amricaee didam tooye khiaboon avalin jomlash een bood:

"fu.cking people!! they wont stop!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> lol  s00r3na is like my grand pa !!! asab masab yokhdi










I preferred a smack than your comparison .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, emshab ham thread 1000 taayi shod , ham te'daad e post haat, haalaa boro raahat bekhaab LOL



okey dear, !!! shab be kheyr , dige kheily khabam miad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hala melatesh mehraboonan?
> 
> man ye tourist amricaee didam tooye khiaboon avalin jomlash een bood:
> 
> "fu.cking people!! they wont stop!"



Are, mardom e khoubiyan 
vali in ghadr in loghat e F*** estefaade shode ke aaddi shodeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> I preferred a smack than your comparison .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> okey dear, !!! shab be kheyr , dige kheily khabam miad


LOL, shab bekheir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@S00R3NA : i hate u 

shab be kheyr hame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> @S00R3NA : i hate u
> 
> shab be kheyr hame



I like you anyways .

Good night guys .

Sleep tight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 LOL, you earned 20 more points

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

*wow...*40 pages in two days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> *wow...*40 pages in two days.


Yeah, khafanim dige, kaaremoun dorosteh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Nemidounam vaallaa, ta darsam tamoum beshe ke na. ba'desham bargardam chi kaar akhe? khodet ke midouni ozaa' che toriye daadaash



asan vaziat kheili kharabe :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> asan vaziat kheili kharabe :



LOL


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, khafanim dige, kaaremoun dorosteh


in az dorost gozashte Ab bastid be thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> in az dorost gozashte Ab bastid be thread.


LOL, engaar bahs resid be inke hadaf , vasileh ra tojih mikoneh ya na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


>



AAliiiiiiii boud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> LOL, engaar bahs resid be inke hadaf , vasileh ra tojih mikoneh ya na



alan ogyanose hend ro miyaram to thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> alan ogyanose hend ro miyaram to thread.


LOL, halleh, ma ham hemaayat mikonimet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad , Raasti shoma baraaye kojaaye Azerbaijan hasti? Tabriz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad , Raasti shoma baraaye kojaaye Azerbaijan hasti? Tabriz?



ye 3 mahi tabrizam. badesh ehtemalan miram jeye dige

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ye 3 mahi tabrizam. badesh ehtemalan miram jeye dige


Tabriz shahr e tar va tamizi hast.


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Tabriz shahr e tar va tamizi hast.



mazaya va maayeb dare. vali nesbat be kheili az shahrhaye Iran jaye khobie. ye hagigati ke hast ine ke ma adat kardim migim Azarbayjan mahrome o blah blah blah , vali intor nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> mazaya va maaeb dare. vali nesbat be kheili az shahrhaye Iran jaye khobie. ye hagigati ke hast ine ke ma adat kardim migim Azarbayjan mahrome o blah blah blah , vali intor nist


bastegi daareh, age manzouret tabriz hast ke na, vali haghighat injaast ke Azerbaijan hanouz keshaavarzi tarin mantagheh ye Iran baghi mounde, ke in neshoun mide hanouz san'at dorost tose'e peyda nakarde.
in ra vaghti mitouni bebini ke aamaar e mohaajerat be tehran ra bebini. 4 ostaan e zanjan va ardebil va azerbaijan e sharghi va gharbi jozv e 5 ostaan e avval hastand, ke in neshoun dahande ye mahroumiyat hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad




----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


>



in bande khoda ham engaar khoune ash posht e docharkhe ash hast.
poor guy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> bastegi daareh, age manzouret tabriz hast ke na, vali haghighat injaast ke Azerbaijan hanouz keshaavarzi tarin mantagheh ye Iran baghi mounde, ke in neshoun mide hanouz san'at dorost tose'e peyda nakarde.
> in ra vaghti mitouni bebini ke aamaar e mohaajerat be tehran ra bebini. 4 ostaan e zanjan va ardebil va azerbaijan e sharghi va gharbi jozv e 5 ostaan e avval hastand, ke in neshoun dahande ye mahroumiyat hast



moafegam , vali dar kol vaziatesh nesbat be sayere ostana bad nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> moafegam , vali dar kol vaziatesh nesbat be sayere ostana bad nist.


be nesbat e esfahan ke enghadr behesh miresan bad hast, vali be nesbat e kordestan va balouchestan behtare.
vali liyaaghat e azerbaijan kheyli bishtar az in harfaast, ye negaah be mashrouteh va ... va naghsh e azerbaijani ha bendaaz, oun moghe' mibini ke moghaayese ye azerbaijan ba kordestan va kohgelouyeh zolm hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


>


akhe... so cute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> be nesbat e esfahan ke enghadr behesh miresan bad hast, vali be nesbat e kordestan va balouchestan behtare.
> vali liyaaghat e azerbaijan kheyli bishtar az in harfaast, ye negaah be mashrouteh va ... va naghsh e azerbaijani ha bendaaz, oun moghe' mibini ke moghaayese ye azerbaijan ba kordestan va kohgelouyeh zolm hast



very dorost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> very dorost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

http://irinn.ir/news/31986/چرا-ایران-خالد-مشعل-را-راه-نداد؟

حالا که دوستای سنیشون تو زرد از آب درومدن دوباره یاد ایران افتادن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> http://irinn.ir/news/31986/چرا-ایران-خالد-مشعل-را-راه-نداد؟
> 
> حالا که دوستای سنیشون تو زرد از آب درومدن دوباره یاد ایران افتادن


jeddi ? raah nadaadan? dameshoun garm 
in hamasihaa kheyli rou a'saaban

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> http://irinn.ir/news/31986/چرا-ایران-خالد-مشعل-را-راه-نداد؟
> 
> حالا که دوستای سنیشون تو زرد از آب درومدن دوباره یاد ایران افتادن



asan hal kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> I like you anyways .



u like me ?? i love u p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Falon said:


> BABA JAN, We dont have any problem with Pakistani people itself. We have problem with some elements in the Pakistani government that fund terrorism, those shady figures should be held accountable not the regular people itself.
> 
> Haman, midoonesti khaye mali to farhange iraniha afzayesh peyda karde



WTF ?? be nazaret man daram khaye mali mikonam?? age are ke vaghean barat moteasefam falon jan.

man aslan baram mohem nist baghie chi fek mikonan . khaye mali vase kasie ke dare hoghogh migire ya az khaye mali soodi migire.

man che soodi baram dare ke CHAPLOOSI pakestani ha ru bokonam?? tooye een forum tanha kesaee ke be irani ha ehteram mizaran chini ha , pakestani ha va hendi haan

man migam "if u want respect , give it yourself first" shoma dari tond miri aziz ,vagarna hame az een ke dolat pakestan naghash dare tooye terrorism motmaeen hastan

TAKE A CHILL PILL BRO p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Hi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



what happened now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

salam @R0SC0SM0S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

salam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*کوچک‌ترین نوزاد متولدشده دردنیا+عکس*
نوزادی با وزن 275 گرم که فقط کمی بزرگتر از یک قوطی نوشابه است در آلمان متولد شد.
به گزارش مشرق به نقل از پایگاه خبری العالم، زنده ماندن کوچک‌ترین نوزاد دنیا، در دنیای پزشکی معجزه بزرگی بود؛ این نوزاد در 25 هفتگی و با وزن 275 گرم به دنیا آمد که فقط کمی بیشتر از یک قوطی نوشابه است.

با مراجعه مادر این نوزاد به بیمارستان و اعلام اینکه فرزندش در ریسک قرار دارد این نوزاد پسر در بیمارستان «گاتینجن» آلمان به دنیا آمد.

معمولاً پزشکان اجازه می‌دهند که نوزادانی با قد 27 سانتیمتر مرخص شوند و به منزل برده شوند، زیرا معتقدند که آنها قدرت کافی برای زنده ماندن را دارند. پزشکان این بیمارستان می‌گویند که این نوزاد رشد طبیعی خواهد داشت و سالم خواهد بود.

این نوزاد که 15 هفته زودتر از موعد و به صورت سزارین به دنیا آمد، بعد از شش ماه درمان فشرده در دستگاه به وزن 3.7 کیلوگرم رسید.

حالا پزشکان بیمارستان اجازه مرخصی او را داده‌اند و تأیید کرده‌اند که وضعیت او خوب است، در ضمن این نوزاد کوچکترین نوزاد دنیا لقب گرفته است.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

i want @PersianGodKing and @IranZamin back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*راهکار دختران‌عربستانی‌برای ازدواج+عکس*
دانشجویان دختر در این صفحه از مردان می خواهند تا بیش از یک زن را به همسری انتخاب کنند. زیرا به باور آنها این امر به حل مشکل، مجرد ماندن دختران کمک خواهد کرد.
به گزارش مشرق به نقل از ابنا، به دنبال بالا رفتن سن ازدواج و مجرد ماندن تعداد بسیاری از دختران در عربستان، گروهی از دانشجویان دختر در این کشور در تویتر فراخوانی را تحت عنوان "حلال بودن 4 زن در شرع اسلام" به راه انداختند.!

دانشجویان دختر در این صفحه از مردان می خواهند تا بیش از یک زن را به همسری انتخاب کنند. زیرا به باور آنها این امر به حل مشکل، مجرد ماندن دختران کمک خواهد کرد.

سایت "الوئام" عربستان نوشت: در این صفحه تصویری قرار داده شده که در آن شماری از دختران با انگشتانشان عدد چهار را نشان داده و با این اقدام به جایز بودن ازدواج مرد، با چهار زن در اسلام اشاره می کنند.





دانشجویان مذکور از مردانی که توانایی و آمادگی چند همسری را دارند درخواست کرده اند که این امر را عملی نمایند.

در حالی که این پیشنهاد با استقبال شماری از دختران مواجه شده است، برخی دیگر از آنها به شدت از تبلیغ برای تعدد زوجات انتقاد و به طور قاطع با آن مخالفت کرده اند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

eeeeeeeeeeeee ... to zodtar zadi !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

*ریگی شماره 2 را بشناسید +عکس*
گروهک تروریستی موسوم به «جیش العدل» مسئولیت به شهادت رساندن 16 مرزبان ایرانی را برعهده گرفته است.گروهکی که تروریستی وهابی با نام مستعار «صلاح الدین فاروقی» آن را رهبری می کند.
به گزارش مشرق به نقل از مهر، سراوان، حالا برای خانواده 14 مرزبان ایرانی، نام دیگری است. نام شهری که 14 فرزند ایران را از انان گرفته. سراوان جمعه شب بوی خون گرفته بود. درگیری اشرار مسلح با نیروهای مرزبانی جمهوری اسلامی ایران ان قدر شدت گرفت که تا مدت ها صدای شلیک گلوله و رگبار به گوش می رسید. درگیری خونیننی که حین گشت زنی هنگ مرزبانی ایران در محدوده پاسگاه 167 گزبستان سراوان رخ داد و به شهادت 14 مرزبان ایرانی (12 سرباز وظیفه و 2 افسر درجه دار) و زخمی شدن 6 نفر دیگر انجامید.اشرار مسلح البته بلافاصله محل درگیری را ترک کردند و به پاکستان گریختند. بلافاصله در اقدامی متقابل، 16 زندانی از اشرار منطقه، توسط قوه قضائیه اعدام شدند تا مرهمی باشد بر درد خانواده های داغدار این جنایت تروریستی.

حدود 30 ساعت بعد، گروهک تروریستی موسوم به «جیش العدل» با انتشار بیانیه ای در صفحه اینترنتی خود، مسئولیت این عملیات تروریستی را برعهده گرفت. گروهکی که سرکرده ان، خود را ادامه دهنده «عبدالمالک ریگی» تروریست معدوم گروهک تروریستی «جندالله» بود. اما ریگی دوم مرزهای شرقی ایران کیست و گروهک او از کجا آمده؟






تروریست های جیش العدل در جلسه ای موسوم به مجلس شورا

پاجای پای ریگی

بعد از اعدام و به هلاکت رسیدن سرکرده گروهک تروریستی «جندالله»، باقیماندگان گروهکی که حالا عبدالمالک ریگی را بالای سر خود نمی دیدند، اقدامات جنایتکارانه خود را ادامه دادند. ابتدا گروهکی به نام «انصار» در سیستان و بلوچستان و به سرکردگی یک وهابی فراری از اهالی نیکشهر که در عملیات تروریستی در نمازجمعه چابهار ناکام ماندند و به هلاکت عامل انتحاری این عملیات تروریستی منجر شد. پس از آن و مردادماه سال گذشته نیز شاخه های نظامی گروهکی تروریستی موسوم به «جیش العدل» اعلام موجودیت کردند. گروهی که شروری وهابی به نام «عبدالرحیم ملازاده» با نام مستعار «صلاح الدین فاروقی» اهل شهرستان راسک آن را پایه گذاری کرده است.






سرکرده گروهک تروریستی جیش العدل، با نام مستعار »صلاح الدین فاروقی» بیانیه می دهد



او که بعد از دستگیری برادر شرورش عبدالرحیم ملازاده به اتهام مشارکت در شهادت مولوی جنگی زهی به پاکستان متواری شده، برنامه های خود را برای عملیات تروریستی آغاز کرد و در این راه حتی از کودکان بلوچ هم استفاده کرد و با سوء استفاده از آنان، این کودکان را به فراگیری آموزشهای نظامی و آموزه های فرقه وهابیت مجبور کرد.






سوء استفاده از کودکان بلوچ برای انجام مقاصد تروریستی، یکی از اقدامات جیش العدل است

محل استقرار اصلی این گروه در مناطق مرزی پاکستان و ایران است و تروریستهای جیش العدل برای انجام ماموریت جمعه شب خود در مرز سراوان، به کمین سربازان ایرانی نشسته بودند.

تروریستهای جیش العدل با تشکیل سه گردان نظامی به نام های سه تن از اشرار و ترویست های به هلاکت رسیده خود یعنی گردان های عبدالملک ملازاده،نعمت الله توحیدی و شیخ ضیائی اقدام به برنامه ریزی و آموزش نیروها برای انجام عملیات تروریستی و انتحاری کردند و تازه ترین جنایت آنان، جمعه شب در سراوان به وقوع پیوست و منجر به شهادت 14 مرزبان ایرانی شد.






گروهک جیش العدل، با آموزه های سلفی و باورهای وهابی خود از جمله حامیان سلفی های معارض در جنگ سوریه است و یکی از دلایل اقدامات تروریستی خود علیه جمهوری اسلامی را حمایت از تکفیری های سوری و تروریستهای معارض دولت سوریه اعلام کرده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeee ... to zodtar zadi !



boro baw !! pa chi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

آمریکا دست به دامن ایران شد؛
*اخضر ابراهیمی در ایران به دنبال چیست؟*
با وجود طرح جورج بوش برای "آزادی" بیروت تا بغداد، هژمونی آمریکا در حال حاضر از کابل گرفته تا دمشق و بیروت رو به زوال است و این کشور برای برون رفت از بن‌بست دست به دامن ایران شده است.


گروه بین‌الملل مشرق - روزنامه السفیر در تحلیلی به قلم خلیل حرب نوشت: در هفته‌های گذشته نظامیان آمریکایی وارد پایگاه هوایی «میهایل کوگالنیچانو» رومانی و ماناس شده‌اند. 

همزمان و بعد از آن، بحث برگزاری نشست ژنو 2 مطرح است که در این رابطه دیدارهایی برگزار و نشست سویس در آستانه برگزاری است. این در صورتی محقق خواهد شد که روس‌ها و آمریکائی‌ها بتوانند در مورد مسئله استفاده از سلاح شیمیایی در سوریه به توافق رسیده و درباره مسئله پیچیده سوریه و مسائل منطقه به تفاهم برسند.

به احتمال زیاد، این سربازان به سوریه و خطرات بسیار زیادی که در این منطقه جغرافیایی دور از مرزهای ایالات متحده وجود دارد؛ فکر نمی‌کنند. دیگر اینکه این نیروها معتقدند بین معاهده امنیتی بین کابل و واشنگتن و نشست ژنو 2 ارتباطی وجود ندارد. واقعیت موضوع این است که تمام تلاش‌های در حال انجام تا قبل از برگزاری نشست ژنو2 ، با هدف فرونشاندن شعله های آتش در سوریه است.

رئیس جمهور آمریکا آرام آرام خود را برای اجرای یکی از وعده‌های انتخاباتی خود در دوم ریاست جمهوری آماده می کند. وی اعلام کرده بود که تا سال 2014، ده هزار نیروی آمریکایی را از افغانستان خارج می کند. وی در دور نخست نیز اعلام کرده بود که در چارچوب برنامه‌های سیاست خارجی خود، نظامیان آمریکایی را از عراق خارج می کند.

در هر دو حالت، ایران به نوعی به ایفای نقش پرداخت. از دیگر فعالیت های ایران این بود که توانست مانع از ادامه حضور آمریکا در مرزهای شرقی و غربی خود شود. امری که خود آمریکائیها بدان اعتراف کرده و اعلام نمودند که نمی توانند به این وضعیت ادامه دهند.

در حل حاضر آمریکائیها برای خروج امن از افغانستان، چشم به نقش ایران دوخته‌اند. حال فرقی نمی کند که نظامیان آنها وارد پایگاه هوایی میخائیل کوگالنیچانو رومانی شوند و یا یا پایگاه ماناس در قرقیزستان. بیش از 50 هزار نظامی آمریکایی از افغانستان خارج می شوند و به احتمال زیاد، سپاه پاسداران به حیات خلوت نفوذ خود که جایگاه آمریکائیها بوده، وارد نمی‌شوند.

البته بعید است که سیاسیون ایران از صحنه جدید افغانستان خود را دور نگه دارند و خود آمریکائیها نیز چنین انتظاری ندارند. هردو طرف دغدغه خاص خود را دارند. یکی از منابع نزدیک به مسئولان رده بالای ایران در گفتگو با السفیر می گوید: « آمریکائیها درباره وضعیت به وجود آمده جدید به صورت احساسی برخورد نمی‌کنند... آنها می دانند که می توانند با ایران به تفاهم برسند و با برگه‌های آن بازی کنند.»




این منبع ایرانی می افزاید که آمریکائیها به طور خاص و غربی ها به طور عام به این ننتیجه رسیده‌اند که برای مسائل منطقه‌ای از جمله خروج از افغانستان، بحران سوریه و تشکیل دولت در لبنان و... به کمک ایران نیازمندند.

اخضر الابراهیمی فرستاده سازمان ملل این فرصت برایش در تهران به وجود آمده است تا نقش سازنده ایران در قبل از برگزاری نشست ژنو1 و نیز پیش از ادامه یافتن درد و رنج مردم سوریه را مورد ارزیابی قرار دهد.

السفیر به نقل از برخی از منابع عربی در قاهره می‌گوید: ابراهیمی در تهران تلاش خواهد کرد تا با استفاده از پتانسیل و ظرفیت روابط عمیق تهران و دمشق، این کشور را قانع سازد تا در نشست ژنو2 تلاش کند آتش‌بس کامل در سوریه صورت گیرد و یا اینکه به عنوان حسن نیت در برخی مناطق حساس، در مورد آتش‌بس جزئی توافق شود.

منابع سیاسی ایران و آمریکا بر این باورند که اخضر ابراهیمی در پی تبیین ماهیت نقش مثبت ایران و نیز امتیازاتی است که ممکن است سوری‌ها به آن تن دهند. این امر از باب تأمل درباره اطمینان دمشق به تهران صورت می گیرد. اطمینانی که معادل و به مراتب بیشتر از اطمینان به مسکو ( هم‌پیمان شاخص سوری‌ها) است.. ابراهیمی افزون بر توجه به آتش‌بس کامل و موقت، تلاش خواهد کرد تا نگرش سوریه درباره ایده "هیئت انتقالی و اختیارات آن" که در سند ژنو 1 ( ژوئن 2012) آمده است را تبیین نماید.

منبع آگاه ایرانی در مصاحبه با السفیر، ضمن تأیید دو موضوع اصلی مأموریت ابراهیمی در تهران می‌گوید: گفتگوها هماکنون درباره این دو موضوع پیچیده ( آتش‌بس و دوره انتقالی) در جریان است و گفته می‌شود ایران می‌تواند در این دو موضوع و جزئیات آن به ایفای نقش بپردازد.

این در حالی است که که یکی از منابع سوری آگاه نسبت به فضای منطقه‌ای گفتگوها در مصاحبه با السفیر بر این باور است که ایران معتقد است حضور و عدم حضورش در نشست ژنو 2 هیچ فرقی باهم ندارد. ایران اصرار چندانی برای حضور در این نشست نداشته و هیچ پیش شرطی را نمی پذیرد، ضمن آنکه تمایل دارد بان کی مون دبیرکل سازمان ملل به صورت رسمی و ضابطه مند از آن برای حضور در ژنو دعوت کند. زبان حال ایرانی‌ها می گوید: «اگر هم در نشست ژنو حضور نیابیم، همچنان در موضع قدرت باقی می مانیم» به هر حال این بدان معنا نیست که ایرانی ها از حضور ابراهیمی در تهران استقبال نمی‌کنند. آنها اعلام کرده اند که حاضرند تا قبل از برگزاری نشست ژنو، به رایزنی متقابل ادامه دهند.

در همین راستا امیر موسوی تحلیلگر ایرانی مسائل استراتژیک می گوید: تهران سفرهای منطقه ای ابراهیمی را رصد کرده و معتقد است محورهای سه گانه گفتگوهای ابراهیمی در ایران، سوریه و نیز عربستان معنا پیدا می‌کند. در غیر اینصورت به نظر می رسد سفر وی، سفری صوری و پروتوکلی باشد.




موسوی در مصاحبه با السفیر می گوید: روحانی و محمد جواد ظریف وزیر امر خارجه ایران در حاشیه نشست‌های خود با مسئولان غربی در مجمع عمومی سازمان ملل، در مورد مسائل مختلفی به بحث و گفتگو پرداختند. بعد از گذشت بیش از دو سال از بحران سوریه که غربی ها بنا به دلایل سیاسی و از سر ستیزه جوئی به نقش سوریه و ایران توجه نداشتند، این بار آنها متوجه شده اند که نقش ایران، در این باره بسیار مهم است. 

موسوی به سه موضوع اشاره می کند: نخست آنکه مهم‌ترین سفر منطقه ای ابراهیمی به ایران خواهد بود. دوم آنکه ایران پیوندی عمیق با دمشق دارد و تضمین کننده منافع و خواست آن است و سوم اینکه مسائل و تفاهماتی که تا قبل از نشست ژنو 2 بدان توجه می‌شود، بسیار با اهمیت‌تر از مسائل و تفاهماتی است که ماهها قبل از نشست ژنو 1 بر زبانها جاری بود. البته سعودیها دارای دیدگاه های دیگری بودند و صراحتآً دیدگاه خود را به آمریکائیها گفته بودند.

موسوی با بیان اینکه احتمالاً موضوع آتش‌بس و مرحله انتقالی، اساس مأموریت ابراهیمی را تشکیل میدهد، می گوید: معتقدم موضوع دوم مهم‌تر است، چرا که به ایجاد فضای گشایش سیاسی منجر خواهد شد و در پی آن فرصت رسیدگی به پرونده های حکومتی، آینده انتخابات، تشکل احزاب و قانون اساسی و... فراهم خواهد شد و بدین شکل مرحله انتقال قدرت در فضایی روان به پیش خواهد رفت. این پژوهشگر برجسته ایرانی می‌افزاید: ایران می‌تواند از طریق ارتباط با طرف‌های داخلی و خارجی تحقق دو موضوع مذکور را تضمین نماید. وی معتقد است ضمانت‌های ایران می‌تواند امنیتی، سیاسی و دیپلماتیک باشد.

در شرایطی که موسوی بیان می دارد ویژگی ایران این است که دیدگاهی متفاوت از دیگران دارد، یک منبع سوری آگاه بر این باور است که ایران افزون بر ارتباط مستحکم با رهبران سوریه، دارای روابطی ممتاز و هر چند متفاوت با مخالفان سوریه، احزاب و عشایر این کشور و نیز عراق است که در طی حوادث بسیار حساس ماه‌های گذشته نشان داده است بازیگری فعال و توانا برای حل سیاسی بحران سوریه است.

موسوی خاطر نشان ساخت که تحقق تمامی آنچه گفته شد در گرو همکاری طرف‌های دیگری است که از تروریست‌ها حمایت می کنند زیرا در صورتیکه فعالیت‌های انفجاری و قتل و کشتار در سوریه در حال انجام است، توجه به فعالیت سیاسی هیچ فایده‌ای ندارد.




موسوی در پاسخ به اینکه آیا تغییر نگرش بین‌المللی نسبت به نقش ایران، بعد از شکست‌های میدانی تروریست‌ها و یا تلاش های روحانی برای ایجاد فضای باز گفتگو و نیز دیپلماسی آرام بوجود آمده است، می‌گوید: « دو دلیل برای این تغییر نگرش وجود دارد...حساب باز کردن بر روی نقش ایران بعد از استقبال از گفتگوها تقویت شده است... نوعی اقرار ضمنی نسبت به نقش محوری ایران وجود دارد؛ دیگر آنکه ایران توانسته خود را بازیگری معرفی کند که می‌تواند برای مسئله سوریه راه حل ارائه کند. غرب درباره نقش ایران با تعارف بیگانه است و چاپلوسی نمی کند، منافع آن اقتضا می کند تا به حضور ایران در موضوع سوریه تن دهد، البته ایران نیز بدون خطا و اشتباه، آماده همکاری و تسهیل فرایند گفتگوهاست.

موسوی می‌گوید به طور کلی دو رویکرد مذاکراتی وجود دارد.... یکی رویکرد مربوط به مواضع، تعهدات و اصول که زود است در حال حاضر بدان پرداخت.... دیگری رویکرد متعلق به منافع مشترک که در حال حاضر محور مذاکرات را تشکیل می دهد. این بدان معناست که ایالات متحده هرگز نسبت به اسرائیل و امنیت آن بی‌تفاوت نخواهد بود و ایران نیز از نفوذ خود در منطقه و حمایت از محور مقاومت از جمله حزب الله لبنان دست نخواهد کشید. هم اکنون این دو موضوع، محور تفاهمات احتمالی را تشکیل می دهد.

البته هم اکنون سؤال مهم این است که دیپلماسی ضعیف و ابتدایی عربستان سعودی در مورد سوریه تا چه حد کارایی دارد؟ ماهیت حضور ابراهیمی در تهران و دمشق چه خواهد بود؟ آیا اصلاً نشست ژنو 2 برگزار می شود و آیا دستاوردهایی معجزه آسا را برای سوریه به ارمغان خواهد آورد؟ آیا رهبران سوریه می توانند این لحظه سیاسی پیچیده را پشت سر گذشته و افتخار کنند که اتحاد تاریخی سی ساله آنها با تهران، تضمین کننده حمایت از هر دو کشور و تمام منطقه است؟

در اوج حمله آمریکا به منطقه و تجاوز به عراق، جورج بوش پسر رئیس جمهور پیشین آمریکا اعلام کرد که: «از بیروت تا بغداد، آمریکا آزادی را به ارمغان خواهد آورد و در این مأموریت پیروز خواهد شد.» این گفته بوش از آن حکایت داشت که محور مقاومت از بین خواهد رفت. روزها گذشت و آمریکا نتوانست به پیروزی دست یابد... هژمونی آمریکا در حال حاضر از کابل گرفته تا دمشق و بیروت رو به زوال است و این کشور در تلاش است تا راهی برای برون رفت از بن‌بست بیابد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

agha che bahal !! lazem nist ke hatman link akso befresti!! 

copy paste ham mishe kard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> agha che bahal !! lazem nist ke hatman link akso befresti!!
> 
> copy paste ham mishe kard



Are ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*خاطرات تلخ دختر سوری از یک شیخ سلفی +فیلم*
یک دختر سوری که به دلیل جنگ در سوریه و اقدامات گروه‌های تروریستی آواره کشور اردن شده است، ماجرای تلخ آشنایی خود را با یکی از شیوخ سلفی سعودی اینگونه تعریف می کند.
به گزارش مشرق به نقل از العالم، این دختر سوری به خبرنگار شبکه لبنانی "او تی وی" گفت: یک "شیخ سعودی" ابتدا به بهانه کمک به خانه ما مراجعه کرد، البته اینگونه مراجعه ها از سوی سعودی ها بسیار است. بار اول با این موضوع (ازدواج) مخالفت کردم، ولی او اصرار کرد که دوباره من را ببیند؛ بار دوم به من گفت که اوضاع سوریه بسیار بد شده و بازگشت به سوریه غیر ممکن است، و با توجه به اینکه مردی در خانه ما نیست و اوضاع بسیار سخت شده حاضر است که به عنوان یک مرد، مسئولیت ما را به عهده بگیرد.

این دختر سوری خاطرنشان کرد: این شیخ سعودی گفت که خانواده‌ام را به عربستان منتقل می کند، و از آنها مراقبت خواهد کرد.

وی با اشاره به درخواستش از این مرد سعودی برای ثبت ازواجشان، اظهار داشت: ما در سوریه برای ازدواج کاغذی را به عنوان سند می نویسیم، و من به او گفتم که باید مدرکی را امضا کنیم، ولی او طفره رفت و مدعی شد که این کار بدون مجوز ممنوع است و ممکن است که هردو به زندان بیفتیم !

این دختر سوری تأکید کرد: پافشاری من برای امضای مدرک و سندی در خصوص این ازدواج به این دلیل بود که بسیاری به من هشدار دادند که این مسأله بسیار ضروری است، ولی او تأکید می کرد که این کار غیر قانونی است.

وی ظاهر و چهره این سعودی را شبیه به سلفی‌ها توصیف کرد و گفت: درحالیکه من قبلا در سوریه ویا اردن نقاب نمی زدم، من را مجبور کرده بود که نقاب بزنم. او تهدید کرده بود که اگر کسی را از این موضوع مطلع کنم، من را تحویل پلیس می دهد، چرا که ظاهر فریبنده‌اش او را یک "شیخ بیگناه" نشان می‌داد و کسی به او شک نمی کرد.

این دختر سوری با اشاره به بدرفتاری این سلفی سعودی تأکید کرد که وی در طول این مدت به او قرص‌های ناشناخته‌ای را ‌خوراند، و به شیوه‌های مختلف او را مورد آزار و اذیت قرار داد.

این دختر سوری خاطرنشان کرد که این سعودی 3 همسر و 15 فرزند دارد، و با سوء استفاده از وضعیت معیشتی دشوارش، او را فریب داد و پس از 4 ماه زندگی اکنون در سن 20 سالگی او را طلاق داده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*پیام ضدتحریم زنگنه به غرب*
وزیر نفت با بیان اینکه تحریم‌ها امری رفتنی است و باید تلاش شود تا جریان توسعه کشور تسریع شود، گفت: یکی از مواردی که از تحریم یاد گرفتیم، این بود که با صادرات یک میلیون بشکه در روز هم می توان کشور را اداره کرد.
به گزارش مشرق به نقل از مهر، بیژن زنگنه صبح امروز در اولین همایش بین المللی صندوق توسعه ملی با عنوان "ثروت ملی، تخصیص دارایی و مدیریت ریسک" در جزیره کیش، گفت: پیش بینی می شود تقاضای جهانی نفت علی‌رغم رکود در میان مدت و بلند مدت در جهان افزایش یابد.

وزیر نفت اظهار داشت: پیش بینی اوپک در سناریوی مرجع این است که میزان تقاضای نفت از ۸۷ میلیون بشکه سال ۲۰۰۷ به ۱۰۷ میلیون بشکه در روز در سال ۲۰۳۵ خواهد رسید.

وی با تاکید بر اینکه به صورت کلی پیش بینی افزایش نیاز روزانه به ۲۰ میلیون بشکه نفت در جهان صورت گرفته است، افزود: از سال ۲۰۱۲ تا ۲۰۱۶، ۲۷۰ میلیارد دلار باید در بخش انرژی جهان برای جلوگیری از افت تولید سرمایه گذاری شود.

زنگنه ادامه داد: میزان نیاز به سرمایه گذاری در بخش انرژی جهان از ۲.۴ تریلیون دلار تا ۱۴ تریلیون دلار هم می رسد که بخشی از آن به جلوگیری از افت تولید در میدان‌های بهره برداری خواهد رسید.

وی با تاکید بر بهبود فضای بین المللی به نفع ایران، گفت: با این فضا تولید نفت و گاز ایران افزایش می یابد. با این حال، هم اکنون سرمایه گذاری‌های عظیمی برای حفظ تولید در داخل کشور مورد نیاز است. نفت در ایران اهمیت بالایی در اقتصاد دارد و برای سال‌های طولانی نیز این نقش حفظ خواهد شد.

وزیر نفت یادآور شد: تبدیل درآمد نفت به سرمایه گذاری‌های تجدیدپذیر پررنگ‌تر می شود و صندوق توسعه ملی نقش موثری در تامین مالی پروژه های مالی صنعت نفت خواهد داشت.

وی با تاکید بر اینکه شرکت‌های خارجی سرمایه گذاری با آورده ۳۰ درصدی می تواند از منابع صندوق توسعه ملی استفاده کنند، بیان داشت: در دوره هایی که صنعت نفت با مدیریت درست عمل کرد، منابع کافی برای طرح‌های سرمایه گذاری دولت نیز فراهم شد و از این طریق به اشتغال وسیعی هم دست پیدا کردیم.

زنگنه خاطرنشان کرد: صنعت نفت بزرگترین تامین کننده منابع ورودی صندوق توسعه ملی است که البته از طریق توانمندسازی بخش خصوصی می توان ظرفیت‌های خوبی در این بخش ایجاد کرد.

وی، توسعه فازهای پارس جنوبی در عسلویه و بندرامام را از بهترین نمونه های دوران شکوفایی صنعت نفت برشمرد و افزود: تاکنون بیش از ۱۴ میلیارد دلار از منابع صندوق به صنعت نفت اختصاص یافت.

وزیر نفت با تاکید بر اینکه تحریم‌ها امری رفتنی است و باید تلاش شود تا جریان توسعه کشور تسریع شود، گفت: یکی از مواردی که از تحریم یاد گرفتیم این بود که با صادرات یک میلیون بشکه در روز هم می توان کشور را اداره کرد ولی اگر تحریم‌ها برداشته شود ۱.۵ میلیون بشکه دیگر نیز قابل صدور است که سالیانه ۵۴.۵ میلیارد دلار درآمد عاید کشور می کند که از این طریق می توان در یک دوره ۸ ساله بیش از ۸۰۰ میلیارد دلار سرمایه گذاری جدید در نفت انجام داد.

زنگنه با بیان اینکه صنعت نفت کمتر از ۸۰ میلیارد دلار از منابع صندوق را نیاز دارد، افزود: بقیه این منابع باید به سایر بخ‌ ها تزریق شود، اما اگر ظرفیت صادرات نفت به میزان مناسبی برسد، آنگاه باید فکری برای منابع صندوق و نحوه سرمایه گذاری آن در بخش‌های دیگر کرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*نسبت مستقیم توهین آمریکایی‌ها با ادبیات دولتمردان ایرانی*
در ژانویه سال 2002 میلادی بود که جورج بوش رئیس جمهور وقت ایالات متحده آمریکا در گزارش سالیانه خود به مجلسین و مردم آمریکا برای اولین بار از اصطلاح «محور شرارت» استفاده کرد و ایران ، عراق و کره شمالی را از اجزای اصلی این محور نامید.



به گزارش مشرق، یک هفته از اظهارات توهین آمیز وندی شرمن نسبت به ایرانیان می گذرد.

در این بین تمام تحرکات دستگاه دیپلماسی کشور محدود به اظهارات دو جمله ای سخنگوی وزارت امور خارجه شد تا توهین بی سابقه این مقام آمریکایی تقریبا بدون واکنش بماند.

اما اظهارات شرمن بار دیگر به خوبی الگوی رفتاری مقامات آمریکایی در مقابل ایران را به نمایش گذاشت.

الگویی که ناشی از خودبرتربینی مقامات آمریکایی در مواجهه با ایران است و اتفاقا تیم فعلی دستگاه دیپلماسی پیش از این و در زمان حضور در دولت خاتمی این رفتار توهین آمیز را تجربه کرده است.

در ژانویه سال 2002 میلادی بود که جورج بوش رئیس جمهور وقت ایالات متحده آمریکا در گزارش سالیانه خود به مجلسین و مردم آمریکا برای اولین بار از اصطلاح «محور شرارت» استفاده کرد و ایران ، عراق و کره شمالی را از اجزای اصلی این محور نامید.

در آن زمان که تنها چند ماهی از حملات تروریستی یازدهم سپتامبر به نیویورک و واشنگتن گذشته بود آمریکا و متحدانش توانسته بودند در مرحله اول مبارزه ای که آن را جنگ جهانی با تروریسم می خواندند؛ حکومت طالبان در افغانستان را سرنگون کنند و در گام بعدی در تدارک حمله به عراق بودند.

کنار هم گذاشتن ایران و عراق در محور شرارت، علاوه بر توهین به ملت ایران، عملا تهدید نظامی گسترده‌ای علیه ایران بود به این معنا که پس از حمله به عراق این نوبت ایران است که مورد حمله آمریکا قرار می گیرد.

از زمان رونالد ریگان هیچ رئیس جمهوری با این صراحت در مورد کشورهای دیگر و جنگ صحبت نکرده بود این در حالی بود که در داخل ایران پیش از سه سال از روی کار آمدن دولت خاتمی می گذشت و این دولت برای برقراری روابط با آمریکا پالس هایی را به کاخ سفید فرستاده.

اظهار تاسف خاتمی به علت گروگان گیری اعضا سفارت آمریکا در ایران در جریان محصاحبه با کریستین امانپور، اظهار همدردی دولت وی با 

آمریکا پس از انفجار برج های دوقلو ، کمک اطلاعاتی دولت اصلاحات به آمریکا در جریان حمله به مواضع طالبان در افغانستان، ادبیات منفعلانه برخی مقامات دولت به ویژه رئیس جمهور درباره آمریکا در کنار اظهارنظر کارشناسان و چهره های سیاسی و رسانه های دوم خرداد درباره نزدیکی به آمریکا از جمله اقدامات دولت وقت برای نزدیکی با آمریکا بود.

البته پاسخ آمریکا به پالس های فرستاده شده قرار دادن ایران در محور شرارت و تهدید نظامی علیه جمهوری اسلامی بود. پاسخ توهین آمیزی که نشان داد آمریکا در برابر گام های عقب کشیده دولت وقت رویکرد تهاجمی گرفته و برای تخت فشار دادن ایران چند گام به جلو برداشته است. رویکردی که دو سال بعد در موضوع هسته ای نیز خود را نشان داد.

پس از فشار آمریکا به کشورهای انگلیس، فرانسه و آلمان برای محدود کردن فعالیت های هسته ای ایران که با عقب نشینی تیم مذاکره کننده وقت، تصویب توافقنامه تهران و تعلیق فعالیت های هسته ای را به همراه داشت، آمریکایی ها گام های تهاجمی خود را با شتاب بیشتری برداشتند و با تهدید نظامی ایران، خواهان تعطیلی کامل فعالیت های هسته ای ایران شدند.

مقامات آمریکایی در این برهه زمانی علی رغم گام های "اعتمادساز" ایران، عبارت تهدیدآمیز "همه گزینه ها روی میز است" را وضع کردند.

حال و پس از مذاکرات ژنو و علی رغم گام های "نابجا" دولت برای نزدیکی به آمریکا، وندی شرمن، نماینده آمریکا در مذاکرات هسته ای ، در توهین آشکار به مقامات و مردم ایران گفته است: "ما می‌دانیم که فریب کاری جزیی از دی. ان. ای. [ایرانیان] است."

این در حالی بود که در چند ماه اخیر دستگاه دیپلماسی لحن و ورویکرد "مصالحه جویانه" با آمریکا را در دستور کار قرار داده است.

البته پیش از این، باراک اوباما سه روز پس از مکالمه تلفنی با آقای روحانی صراحتا لفظ حمله نظامی را به کار برد و گفته بود : "حمله نظامی" علیه ایران همچنان روی میز است.

این در حالی بود که سالها مقامات کاخ سفید به صورت مستقیم از لفظ حمله نظامی علیه ایران استفاده نمی کردند.

این در حالی است که الگوی رفتاری مقامات آمریکایی در مواجهه با ایران در دیپلماسی این کشور نیز خود را نشان داده است. تاکید کنگره بر افزایش تحریم ها علیه ایران و رفتار مغرورانه نماینده آمریکا در مذاکرات هسته ای اخیر برگرفته از الگوی رفتاری آمریکا علیه ایران است.

به عقیده کارشناسان دولت ایران با هر قدم عقب نشینی، مقامات آمریکایی را برای دستیابی به امتیازات بیشتر "جسورتر" و با به کارگیری "ادبیات انفعالی" آنها را برای به کارگیری لحن "گزنده تر" ترغیب می کند. چرا که آمریکایی ها رفتار و ادبیات ایران در مذاکرات را تابعی از فشارهای خود تعریف می کنند و در حال حاضر که گمان می کنند بر اثر فشار تحریم ها ایران حاضر به امتیازدهی شده است، برای کسب امتیازات بیشتر "تحریم و تهدید" را بیشتر به کار می برند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> *خاطرات تلخ دختر سوری از یک شیخ سلفی *.



 

gimme a shaher sniper rifle , send me to syria , throw his lower half of body to trash !! as the upper part has been blown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

*آلمان به تل آویو هشدار داد*
وزیر خارجه آلمان با ارسال نامه ای به نخست وزیر رژیم صهیونیستی هشدار داد که حضور نیافتن این رژیم در جلسه بازبینی شورای حقوق بشر سازمان ملل تبعات سنگینی برای تل آویو به دنبال خواهد داشت.
به گزارش مشرق، مهر به نقل از هاآرتض، نوشت: "گیدو وستروله" با ارسال نامه ای به "بنیامین نتانیاهو" در مورد حاضر نشدن نماینده اسرائیل در نشست بازبینی شورای حقوق بشر سازمان ملل هشدار داد.

شورای حقوق بشر سازمان ملل از سه شنبه هفته جاری در ژنو نشست خود برای بازبینی برخی از موضوعات را آغاز می کند و گویا رژیم صهیونیستی برای نشان دادن اعتراض خود به انتقادهای این شورا از تل آویو، قصد حضور در این نشست را ندارد.

بر اساس این گزارش، وزیر امور خارجه آلمان به نخست وزیر رژیم صهیونیستی هشدار داده که حاضر نشدن در نشست روز سه شنبه تبعات سنگینی برای تل آویو به دنبال خواهد داشت به طوری که حتی هم پیمانان اسرائیل نیز کار چندانی را در حمایت از آن نمی توانند انجام دهند.

در همین رابطه روزنامه جروزالیم پست نیز از فشار آمریکا و اروپا بر رژیم صهیونیستی، برای متقاعد کردن مقامات تل آویو به منظور شرکت در نشست روز سه شنبه گزارش داده است.

گویا گزارش این شورا در مورد شهرک سازی رژیم صهیونیستی در سرزمین های فلسطینی سبب بروز تنش میان تل آویو و این شورا شده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

*افشای یک جمله از مذاکرات ژنو*
با توجه به اخبار رسیده، لابی چهره های سیاسی با نفوذ در ایالات متحده تصمیم دارند سمت و سوی مذاکرات هسته ای را به جایی هدایت کنند که حتی بخشی از تحریم ها هم برداشته نشود.
به گزارش مشرق به نقل از دیدبان، این مسئله ناشی از فشار رژیم صهیونیستی و کشورهای عربی منطقه حاصل شده که طرف غربی به هیچ عنوان در برداشتن تحریم ها جدی نباشد. استدلال اصلی در این زمینه نتیجه انتخابات ریاست جمهوری ایران است. طرف غربی به اشتباه تصور می کند که تحریم هایی که انتخابات ایران را تحت تأثیر قرار داده می تواند در ادامه برنامه هسته ای را هم متوقف کند.

برخی اندیشکده های آمریکایی هم همراستا با این لابی پر نفوذ، معتقدند آمریکا یک رژیم هماهنگ تحریم کننده و فلج کننده در دنیا به وجود آورده است که اعضای آن چند کشور اروپایی و پشتوانه آن سازمان ملل است که ناظر بر اجرای طرح های آمریکا در جهان است. در این راستا هرگونه نرمش و لغو تحریم باعث ایجاد منفذ و روزنه در این رژیم تحریمی می شود.
یکی از اعضای حاضر در مذاکرات بیان کرده است: «ما دسترسی به بخشی از منابع مالی شما را آزاد می کنیم. تحریمی را لغو نمی کنیم. حالا اگر مردم شما گرسنه هستند سعی می کنیم بخشی از منابع مالی را در دسترس شما قرار دهیم!»

از سوی دیگر اگر آمریکا اندک تغییری در سیاست خود ایجاد کند کشورهای دیگر دست از پا نشناخته به سوی بازار ایران هجوم می آورند که این مسئله تلاش چند ساله آمریکا برای محدود کردن ایران را به زیر سوال می برد.

به همین منظور آمریکا قصد دارد در یک برنامه مشخص به سمتی پیش برود که تحریم ها را لغو نکند بلکه اموال بلوکه شده را قسط بندی شده به ایران بدهد! به بیان بهتر لابی صهیونیستی مستقر در نظام ایالات متحده فشار بر ایران را به صورت مستمر خواهان است اما برای اینکه مذاکرات به شکست نینجامند سعی دارد اعانه هایی به دولت ایران بدهد.

شنیده ها از مذاکرات ژنو نیز موید این سیاست است. یکی از اعضای حاضر در مذاکرات بیان کرده است: «ما دسترسی به بخشی از منابع مالی شما را آزاد می کنیم. تحریمی را لغو نمی کنیم. حالا اگر مردم شما گرسنه هستند سعی می کنیم بخشی از منابع مالی را در دسترس شما قرار دهیم!» این لحن متکبرانه و توهین آمیز به گونه ای بیان شده است که باطن پلید نظام آمریکا به خوبی آشکار می کند. شاید بسیاری تازه به عمق بیان رهبر انقلاب پی برده اند که «به آمریکا اعتماد نداریم».

گفتنی است آمریکا در حالی خود را میدان دار این صحنه می داند که تنها ۱۲ میلیارد دلار از طلب ایران در این کشور قرار دارد. از سوی دیگر حجم مطالبات ایران از کشورهای اروپایی بالغ بر ۳۵ میلیارد دلار است. هنر دیپلمات های کشورمان برگشت این سرمایه به نحوی است که اعتبار و وجهه ملی و بین المللی ایران لطمه ای نبیند و ما به عنوان طلب کاری که می خواهد طلب خود را وصول کند وارد مذاکرات آتی شویم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*خانم شرمن، می دانید ایران کجاست؟*
یادم هست همین چند سال قبل بود که مک کین طوری سخن گفت که گویی عراق و پاکستان هم مرزند.(ایران را با عراق اشتباه گرفته بود).
*به گزارش وبلاگستان مشرق، مهران موزون در وبلاگ شنود نوشت: این حال و روز سناتوری بود که عزم داشت تا رئیس جمهورتان شود و دست برقضا همین آدم نادان یکی از دشمنان سرسخت ایران است.*








خواستم بگویم : مطمئنید سوراخ دعا را گم نکرده اید و همچون مک کین ایران را با اسرائیل اشتباه نگرفته اید؟

ما فریبکاریم یا رژیمی که با داشتن بمب های اتم و کشتار کودکان غزه ادعای دموکراسی اش می شود؟

بیایید رها کنیم اسرائیل را و کمی با پرونده های فریبکاری خود امریکا مشغول شویم.

خانم شرمن،

آیا ایران فریبکار است یا کشوری که به بهانه یافتن سلاحهای اتمی عراق وارد آن کشور شد (آنهم علیرغم مخالفت شدید جامعه جهانی) و پس از ناکار کردن میلیونها خانواده ی عراقی و انهدام زیرساخت های آن کشور با وقاحت تمام بی آنکه از جهانیان بابت آنکه سلاح کشتار جمعی در میان نبود عذرخواهی کند عراق را ترک کرد.

ما فریبکاریم یا شما که به بهانه زشتی و شُنعَت کشتار شیمیایی 200 نفر در سوریه(که به دست عوامل خودتان انجام شد) تصمیم به تجاوز و کشتار چندصدهزار نفری به این کشور را گرفتید در حالیکه پس از 70 سال که از کشتار دویست هزار نفری بمب اتم شما در هیروشیما و ناکازاکی میگذرد هنوز یکی از روسای جمهور شما حتی یک عذرخواهی خشک و خالی از مردم ژاپن و جامعه ی جهانی نکرده است.

واقعا اگر اوباما ذره ای در لشکر کشی به سوریه صداقت داشت نمی بایست ابتدا روح هری ترومن را سرزنش نموده و از مردم ژاپن عذرخواهی می کرد؟

کشوری که به قتل عام 200000 ژاپنی با انفجار اتمی اقدام کرده و حاضر به عذرخواهی هم نیست حال برای قتل 200 سوری بیگناه اشک تمساح ریخته و اصرار بر کشتاری عظیم تر دارد.

این عین فریبکاری و دغل بازی نیست؟

خانم شرمن،

شما آنقدر فریبکارید که قبل از فریب جامعه جهانی، سر مردم خود گول می مالید.

یادم هست تلویزیون ما صحنه ی لگد زدن سربازان وحشی شما به درب خانه های مردم عراق و ورود جنایت بار آنها به حریم خانواده های آن کشور را نشان میداد آنهم در نیمه های شب و در حالیکه زنان و کودکان عراقی از ترس به هم چسبیده و ضجه میزدند.

یکی از بستگان نزدیک ما تازه از امریکا آمده و کنار ما نشسته بود.

از او پرسیدم : این صحنه های دردناک را ما که ایرانی هستیم و 8 سال از کشور عراق زخم جنگ و تجاوز را تجربه کرده ایم تحمل نداریم ببینیم و دلمان برای مردم عراق میسوزد، شما که از نزدیک با مردم امریکا حشر و نشر دارید توضیح دهید که آیا این تصاویر را می بینند؟ اگر آری، واکنش شان چیست؟

خانم شرمن ،

می دانید چه گفت آن مرد؟

خنده ای کرد و گفت : همین چند روز پیش، آنجا در رستورانی بودم و همین تصاویر در حال پخش بود و شهروندان امریکایی در حالیکه مشغول صرف غذا بودند با حرص بر سر سربازانی که نوک اسلحه هایشان را بر سر کودکان و زنان عراقی نشانه میرفتند فریاد میزدند :بکشید این حرومزاده ها رو!

با شگفتی گفتم : نمی فهمم!!! یعنی چی؟

گفت : خیلی ساده اس! رسانه های امریکا مردم خودشون رو پیش از مردم جهان گول میزنن. اونا ملت امریکا رو اینجوری فریب دادند که دولت امریکا با مالیات شما رفته اون سر دنیا در محلی که بهش «ایراک» میگن و یه مشت دزد تروریست وحشی غارتگر بیرحم رو که در کوه و بیابون قایم شدن و اصلا تمدن و شهر نشینی حالیشون نیست از بین ببرن تا دوچیز آسیب نبینه :دموکراسی و آزادی.

خانم شرمن شما چه بر سر 400 میلیون امریکایی بینوا آورده اید؟ آیا این انتهای تحمیق ملی امریکا نیست؟

یک سوال :

اگر فاکس نیوز و سی ان ان و ... نباشند بنظر شما ظرف کمتر از 3 سال، امریکا به 50 کشور تقسیم نمی شود؟

سوال دیگر :

اگر فریبکاری های هالیوود شما فقط 5 سال تعطیل شود از کشور شما چیزی به جای میماند؟

خاطره ای دیگر :

کمپانی صهیونیستی برادران وارنر تازه فیلم پر از دروغ و نیرنگ و جعلیات «300» را اکران نموده بود.

یکی از ایرانیان مقیم اوکلاهاما با من تماس گرفت و گفت : فلانی شما رو بخدا جواب این فیلم را بدهید.(شاید گمانش این بود که من مایکل مور هستم)

گفتم چه شده؟

گفت : 20 سال است که در امریکا هستیم و با همسایه های امریکایی خود روابط مسالمت آمیز و دوستانه ای داریم، پس از اکران این فیلم آنها با ما بد شده اند.

گفتم حرف حسابشان چیست؟

گفت : میگویند اگر2500 سال پیش آن 300 نفر در برابر خشایارشاه مقاومت نمی کردند ما در عصر حاضر چیزی بنام دموکراسی نداشتیم.

می بینید خانم شرمن؟

به لشکر 12000 نفره ی فیلمنامه نویسان هالیوود تبریک میگویم که این چنین در فریب اذهان عمومی استادند.

خانم شرمن : فیلم پرل هاربر را که دیده اید!

آیا پاسخ و توجیه قتل عام چندصدهزار نفر از مردم ژاپن در اذهان عمومی ملت امریکا این است؟

این نهایت فریبکاری نیست؟

خانم شرمن،

آبا حاضرید در یک مصاحبه با همین وبلاگ ساده ایرانی شرکت کنید و به سوال ساده زیر جواب دهید؟

آیا این یک اَبَرفریبکاری نیست که کشوری همچون ایران را که طی 35 سال گذشته 35 انتخابات داشته است را فریبکار بخوانید اما با مقامات کشوری که حتی یک انتخابات، حتی یک نشریه مردمی و حتی یک گواهی نامه رانندگی زنانه در آن وجود ندارد نرد رفاقت و عشق ببازید؟ و پیمان اتحاد ببندید؟

این وقیحانه ترین فریبکاری در تاریخ روابط دیپلماسی جهان نیست؟

اما شرمنِ پیر،

من فکر میکنم شما خواسته اید هوشمندی و زیرکی ایرانیان را تحسین کنید بی آنکه مردمتان متوجه این تحسین شوند.

بنابراین از عبارت فریبکاری و نیرنگ استفاده کرده اید لکن در حقیقت در برابر تمدن 7000 ساله ی ایران زانو زده اید.

براستی این خیلی خیلی هوشمندی و درایت زیادی است که ایران طی 35 سال گذشته با دست خالی از زمینِ ذلتِ طاغوت دست نشانده ی شما برخاست و برسر امریکای 1953 (که از راه دور در ایران کودتا براه می انداخت و دولت عوض می کرد) بلایی آورد که اکنون پس از سالها حضور چند ده هزار نیروی تا دندان مسلح خود، وجودش را ندارد که خاک ایران را لمس کند و تنها از پشت میزهای مذاکره است که با زبان کشیده ، له له میزند تا شاید راهی برای نفوذ در ایران بیابد.









آری خانم شرمن،

از همان ایرانی سخن میگویم که کل بودجه ی سالیانه اش در حد بودجه های نظامی شما هم نیست.

ما فریبکار نیستیم سرکار خانم،

فریبکار و نیزنگ باز دولتی است که دو دهه است با تربیت نیروهای تروریست القاعده در سطح جهان نقش کمپانی مبارزه با آفات و حشراتی را بازی میکند که برای از بین بردن حشرات و موشها وارد خانه مردم شده و پس از کشتن یک موش، چند موش دیگر را در پستوی خانه ی مشتری رها میکند و سپس با فاکتور کردن هزینه های از بین بردن موش اول، منابع مالی و زیر زمینی مشتری را به یغما میبرد و نزد مردم ساده لوح امریکا نیز ندا در میدهد که :از طرف شما و با خرج شما رفتیم تا تروریست را از بین ببریم.

در حالیکه مقتول را به خرج خودش کشته اید.

این است نیزنگ شما خانم شرمن،

ساختمان های از رده خارج تجارت جهانی را خرج اشغال دو کشور خاورمیانه می کنید و وقیحانه اجازه تفحص همان دو کشور را در واقعه فریبکارانه ی 11 سپتامبر نمی دهید.

آیا این انتهای وقاحت نیست که با داشتن پرونده ی فوق قطور نیرنگ ها و فریبهای 70 سال گذشته تان، دیگران را فریبکار بخوانید؟

شما برای تهیه موادخام آشپزخانه های خبری کشورتان، به سراسر جهان دوربین و آدم های کثیفی همچون کریستین امانپور را اعزام میکنید(که گاهی به قیمت تن فروشی اقدام به ضبط صحنه های زنده و مهیج کشتار مردم بوسنی میکرد) اما به خبرنگاران کشورهای هدف اجازه نمی دهید تا از محدوده ی چند کیلومتری سازمان ملل فاصله بگیرند.

شما برای فریب دادن اذهان عمومی کشوری چون ایران از مجری های فاحشه و همجنس باز در رسانه ی دغل بازی همچون VOA استفاده می کنید و برای درز اخبار آنچه که در رختخواب های پشت دوربین میگذرد ابایی از هیچکس ندارید فقط برای اینکه گردونه فریب و نیرنگتان همچنان بچرخد.

ای ننگ بر این نیرنگتان باد خانم شرمن،

ما را فریبکار میخوانید،

ما هیچگاه به سواحل شما نیامدیم و ژنرال دریایی ما هیچگاه در سواحل شما دستور شلیک موشک به هواپیمای مسافربری و تکه تکه کردن اتباع شما را نداد که پس از آن بخواهیم به چنین ژنرالی مدال افتخار هم بدهیم.

اما این شما بودید که چنین کردید و این نظامی قاتل هنوز در کشور شما به حیات ننگین خویش ادامه میدهد.

ما هیچگاه همچون گربه ی دزد و از طریق صحرای نوادا به کشور شما نیروهای نظامی اعزام نکردیم که بخواهیم کاخ سفید را اشغال کنیم اما شما اینکار را 35 سال پیش در صحرای طبس کردید و ثمرش را نیز دید.

ما هیچگاه در 35 سال گذشته که همچون خار در گلوی سیاست هایتان نشسته ایم سابقه ی ساخت لانه ی جاسوسی (به بهانه ی سفارت) ندشته ایم.

اما شما 25 سال تمام (32 تا 57) اینکار را کردید، اسنادش را که خوانده اید!

خانم شرمن،

ایرانیان جنتلمن ترین ملت های جهانند!

می گویم جنتلمن! چون درکتان در همین حد است و با واژگان فاخر ایرانی و پاردایم های آن آشنا نیستید.

آری ما جنتلمن ترین مردمان تاریخیم!

چرا؟

چون افتخار می کنیم که در برابر حرف حق مقاومتی نداریم.

نشانه اش همین مکتب تشیع ماست.

همان اعراب عربستان که اسلام عزیز در آغوششان هبوط کرد اکنون به پوست گردوی اسلام اکتفا کرده اند که نتیجه اش را در سوریه می بینید در حالیکه ما ایرانیان از راه دور و بی آنکه نیاز باشد تا پیامبر بین ما هبوط کند به مغز گردوی دین یعنیغدیردست یافتیم که فرموده اند العاقل یکفی بالاشاره.

و ما ادراک مالغدیر خانم شرمن؟

آری ما ایرانی ها در برابر حرف حق مقاومتی نداریم اما مهره مهره های گردن ظالم و متجاوز به حریم مان را از هم سوا میکنیم.

مواظب باشید خانم شرمن،

شاید شما گله های اسب وحشی تگزاس را خوب بلد باشید تا رام کنید،

ولی ما همانیم که مغولهای وحشی را 400 سال پیش از آغاز تمدن فریبکار شما، رام کرده و به نفع اسلام و انسانیت از آنان سواری گرفتیم.

شما که از مغولهای قرن هفتم هجری وحشی تر نیستید!..هستید؟

من اما ادعا میکنم که شما از مغولها بسیار بسیار فریبکارترید و این فریب شما در تمام جهان شاید کارگر باشد اما برای ما خیر!

ملتی که از علی (ع) تا خمینی(ره)، امیرش مشخص، مسیرش مشخص است برای شکار فریبکار، دِل دِل نمی کند خانم شرمن.

به عقیده ی من DNA که چه عرض کنم بلکه روح تمدن 250 ساله ی امریکا نیرنگ باز و فریبکار است.

راستی خانم شرمن، شما به روح اعتقاد دارید؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

گاسپار:
*ایران جزو امن‌ترین کشورهای جهان است*
مربی دروازه‌بان‌های تیم ملی کشورمان ایرانی‌ها را مردمی خونگرم توصیف و تاکید کرد این کشور یکی از امن‌ترین جاهایی بوده که تا کنون دیده است.


به گزارش مشرق، دن گاسپار، مربی دروازه‌بان‌های تیم ملی فوتبال ایران یک آمریکایی است که دیدگاه منحصر به فردی از زندگی در ایران دارد. 

به گزارش تسنیم، گاسپار در گفت‌و‌گویی که با «NBC News» داشت، اظهار داشت: تجربه‌ای که من از زندگی در ایران دارم چیزی نیست که بتوانید در تلویریون ببینید یا در روزنامه بشود خواند. شاید برای بیشتر مردم عجیب باشد ولی من تا کنون در 4 کشور مختلف کار کرده‌ام و به جرات می‌توانم بگویم که ایران یکی از امن‌ترین جاهایی بوده که در آن کار کرده‌ام. وقتی چیزهایی را از رسانه‌ها می‌شنوم یا می‌خوانم و سپس به تراس آپارتمانم می‌روم و به تهران نگاه می‌اندازم واقعا چیزی را نمی‌بینم که در رسانه‌ها مطرح می‌شود.

وی افزود: از زندگی در ایران واقعا می‌شود شگفت‌زده شد چون این کشور چندفرهنگی است حتی بیشتر از آن چیزی که فکرش را می‌کردم. در آپارتمانی که من زندگی می‌کنم می‌توانید افرادی از ملیت‌های دیگر را ببینید.

مربی دروازه‌بان‌های ایران بیشتر اوقات خودش را در تهران با کادرفنی این تیم سپری می‌کند و برای یکدیگر آشپزی می‌کنند، هرچند او با رستوران‌های تهران هم آشنا است. وی در این خصوص گفت: من غذاهای مکزیکی، ایتالیایی و فرانسوی می‌خورم. رستوران‌های ایران از استاندارد بالایی برخوردارند به طوری که قابل مقایسه با بهترین رستوران‌های دنیا هستند.

گاسپار که دلیل موفقیتش در تیم ملی را خونگرمی مردم ایران می‌داند در مجموع تجربه حضورش در ایران را مثبت خواند و اظهار داشت: در داخل یا خارج از شهر وقتی با مردم برخورد می‌کنم و متوجه می‌شوند که من یک آمریکایی هستم، هیجان‌زده می‌شوند و با رویی باز و کاملا دوستانه به صحبت می‌پردارند. من تا کنون واکنش منفی از سوی مردم ایران بابت اینکه من یک آمریکایی هستم ندیده‌ام.








کارلوس کی‌روش در منچستریونایتد و رئال‌مادرید چه به عنوان دستیار و چه به عنوان سرمربی عناوین قهرمانی به دست آورد ولی پس از جام‌جهانی 2010 از سمت سرمربیگری پرتغال کنار گذاشته شد. در ماه آوریل 2011 بود که کی‌روش هدایت تیم ملی ایران را عهده‌دار شد و از دن گاسپار خواست که به عنوان مربی دروازه‌بان‌ها وی را همراهی کند.

گاسپار 58 ساله یادآور شد: وقتی کی‌روش از من درخواست همکاری کرد از جنبه حرفه‌ای احساس کردم که این چالشی فوق‌العاده و هیجان‌انگیز خواهد بود. واقعا فرصت منحصر به فردی بود. ایران کشوری پرشور در زمینه فوتبال است. بدون شک هواداران ایران یکی از پرشورترین هواداران فوتبال در جهان هستند. آنها واقعا عاشق فوتبال هستند.

وی ادامه داد: حضور 120 هزار هوادار در بازی‌های تیم ملی در ورزشگاه آزادی واقعا امری غیرعادی نیست. جو موجود در این ورزشگاه با پرچم‌های به اهتزاز درآمده به رنگ سبز، قرمز و سفید باورنکردنی است. صدایی که هواداران از خود در حمایت از قهرمانان‌شان تولید می‌کنند هم بالاترین سطح صدایی است که تا کنون از جمعیت حاضر در ورزشگاه‌ها شنیده‌ام.

در تاریخ 15 ژوئن 2013 بود که آقای روحانی به عنوان رئیس‌جمهور منتخب مردم ایران معرفی شد و 3 روز بعد از این اتفاق سیاسی بود که تیم ملی ایران با شکست کره‌جنوبی در اولسان راهی جام‌جهانی 2014 برزیل شد.

گاسپار در این خصوص عنوان کرد: این 2 اتفاق ایران را کاملا زیرو رو کرد و احساس خوش‌بینی فوق‌العاده‌ای در بین مردم به وجود آمد. شادی خاصی بین مردم موج می‌زد و می‌شد امید به بهبود شرایط را در چشمان مردم دید.

مربی دروازه‌بان‌های ایران در خصوص صعود تیم ملی به جام‌جهانی گفت: تصور کنید، فشار 75 میلیون نفر که امید به صعود تیم‌شان به مرحله پایانی جام‌جهانی 2014 برزیل دارند بر شانه‌های شما باشد. البته ما در نهایت موفق شدیم این ماموریت را به پایان برسانیم. جشنی که پس از صعود به جام‌جهانی پس از اتمام بازی با کره در اتاق رختکن برپا شد فوق‌العاده احساسی بود. در آن لحظه می‌شد اشک شوق بازیکنان، سرود شادمانی و دست‌هایی که به نشانه پیروزی بالا رفته بود را دید.

پیش از بازی با کره در آخرین دیدار از مرحله انتخابی جام‌جهانی، سفیر ایران در کره‌جنوبی با صندوق رای به هتل محل اقامت تیم ملی رفت تا بازیکنان رای خود را به صندوق بیندازند و این موضوع باعث تعجب دن گاسپار شده بود. وی در این مورد عنوان کرد: واقعا فکرش را هم نمی‌کردم در حالی که در خارج از کشور به سر می‌بری بتوانی در چنین امری حضور داشته باشی!

نقش گاسپار می‌تواند در دیدار دوستانه‌ای که تیم ملی ایران سال آینده در خاک آمریکا مقابل این تیم برگزار خواهد کرد، پررنگ‌تر باشد. وی در این خصوص تصریح کرد: انجام بازی دوستانه بین آمریکا و ایران در حد صحبت است و مراحل اولیه خود را سپری می‌کند ولی طرفین برای انجام این دیدار علاقمند هستند و همین باعث می‌شود تا عملی شدن این مسابقه دوستانه قوت بگیرد. 90 دقیقه بازی می‌تواند یک حرکت دیپلماسی ایده‌آل باشد. کسی چه می‌داند؟ شاید فوتبال سکوی پرتابی به سوی راه‌حل‌های محترمانه، صادقانه و صلح‌آمیز میان ملت‌ها باشد.

مربی 58 ساله ایران در ادامه خاطرنشان کرد: به طور حتم دنیا از چنین گفتمان‌هایی سود خواهد برد. تاریخ نشان می‌دهد که فوتبال پلی بین ملت‌ها است. قدرت و تاثیر فوتبال فوق‌العاده است. هیچ سفیری بهتر از فوتبال نیست.

این 2 تیم تا کنون تنها 2 بار با یکدیگر بازی کرده‌اند. ایران در مرحله گروهی جام‌جهانی 19998 فرانسه 2 بر یک آمریکا را از پیش رو برداشت و 18 ماه دیدار 2 تیم در کالیفرنیا آمریکا برنده‌ای نداشت.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL shodi aval 

tooye notable members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL shodi aval
> 
> tooye notable members



???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> ???



eyy baw !! 

look at this:

https://defence.pk/members/?type=likes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL shodi aval
> 
> tooye notable members


جایگاه سهیل ارزشی نداره چون مثل ما واسش عرق جبین نریخته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> eyy baw !!
> 
> look at this:
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/?type=likes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

mohsen said:


> جایگاه سهیل ارزشی نداره چون مثل ما واسش عرق جبین نریخته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> WTF ?? be nazaret man daram khaye mali mikonam?? age are ke vaghean barat moteasefam falon jan.
> 
> man aslan baram mohem nist baghie chi fek mikonan . khaye mali vase kasie ke dare hoghogh migire ya az khaye mali soodi migire.
> 
> man che soodi baram dare ke CHAPLOOSI pakestani ha ru bokonam?? tooye een forum tanha kesaee ke be irani ha ehteram mizaran chini ha , pakestani ha va hendi haan
> 
> man migam "if u want respect , give it yourself first" shoma dari tond miri aziz ,vagarna hame az een ke dolat pakestan naghash dare tooye terrorism motmaeen hastan
> 
> TAKE A CHILL PILL BRO p



Daghighan movaafegham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> *راهکار دختران‌عربستانی‌برای ازدواج+عکس*
> دانشجویان دختر در این صفحه از مردان می خواهند تا بیش از یک زن را به همسری انتخاب کنند. زیرا به باور آنها این امر به حل مشکل، مجرد ماندن دختران کمک خواهد کرد.
> به گزارش مشرق به نقل از ابنا، به دنبال بالا رفتن سن ازدواج و مجرد ماندن تعداد بسیاری از دختران در عربستان، گروهی از دانشجویان دختر در این کشور در تویتر فراخوانی را تحت عنوان "حلال بودن 4 زن در شرع اسلام" به راه انداختند.!
> 
> دانشجویان دختر در این صفحه از مردان می خواهند تا بیش از یک زن را به همسری انتخاب کنند. زیرا به باور آنها این امر به حل مشکل، مجرد ماندن دختران کمک خواهد کرد.
> 
> سایت "الوئام" عربستان نوشت: در این صفحه تصویری قرار داده شده که در آن شماری از دختران با انگشتانشان عدد چهار را نشان داده و با این اقدام به جایز بودن ازدواج مرد، با چهار زن در اسلام اشاره می کنند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دانشجویان مذکور از مردانی که توانایی و آمادگی چند همسری را دارند درخواست کرده اند که این امر را عملی نمایند.
> 
> در حالی که این پیشنهاد با استقبال شماری از دختران مواجه شده است، برخی دیگر از آنها به شدت از تبلیغ برای تعدد زوجات انتقاد و به طور قاطع با آن مخالفت کرده اند.


inaa kollan mokhesh taab daareh engaar, zan va mard ham nadaareh.
man moundam che ti maarestaani hast ounja ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> *ریگی شماره 2 را بشناسید +عکس*
> گروهک تروریستی موسوم به «جیش العدل» مسئولیت به شهادت رساندن 16 مرزبان ایرانی را برعهده گرفته است.گروهکی که تروریستی وهابی با نام مستعار «صلاح الدین فاروقی» آن را رهبری می کند.
> به گزارش مشرق به نقل از مهر، سراوان، حالا برای خانواده 14 مرزبان ایرانی، نام دیگری است. نام شهری که 14 فرزند ایران را از انان گرفته. سراوان جمعه شب بوی خون گرفته بود. درگیری اشرار مسلح با نیروهای مرزبانی جمهوری اسلامی ایران ان قدر شدت گرفت که تا مدت ها صدای شلیک گلوله و رگبار به گوش می رسید. درگیری خونیننی که حین گشت زنی هنگ مرزبانی ایران در محدوده پاسگاه 167 گزبستان سراوان رخ داد و به شهادت 14 مرزبان ایرانی (12 سرباز وظیفه و 2 افسر درجه دار) و زخمی شدن 6 نفر دیگر انجامید.اشرار مسلح البته بلافاصله محل درگیری را ترک کردند و به پاکستان گریختند. بلافاصله در اقدامی متقابل، 16 زندانی از اشرار منطقه، توسط قوه قضائیه اعدام شدند تا مرهمی باشد بر درد خانواده های داغدار این جنایت تروریستی.
> 
> حدود 30 ساعت بعد، گروهک تروریستی موسوم به «جیش العدل» با انتشار بیانیه ای در صفحه اینترنتی خود، مسئولیت این عملیات تروریستی را برعهده گرفت. گروهکی که سرکرده ان، خود را ادامه دهنده «عبدالمالک ریگی» تروریست معدوم گروهک تروریستی «جندالله» بود. اما ریگی دوم مرزهای شرقی ایران کیست و گروهک او از کجا آمده؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تروریست های جیش العدل در جلسه ای موسوم به مجلس شورا
> 
> پاجای پای ریگی
> 
> بعد از اعدام و به هلاکت رسیدن سرکرده گروهک تروریستی «جندالله»، باقیماندگان گروهکی که حالا عبدالمالک ریگی را بالای سر خود نمی دیدند، اقدامات جنایتکارانه خود را ادامه دادند. ابتدا گروهکی به نام «انصار» در سیستان و بلوچستان و به سرکردگی یک وهابی فراری از اهالی نیکشهر که در عملیات تروریستی در نمازجمعه چابهار ناکام ماندند و به هلاکت عامل انتحاری این عملیات تروریستی منجر شد. پس از آن و مردادماه سال گذشته نیز شاخه های نظامی گروهکی تروریستی موسوم به «جیش العدل» اعلام موجودیت کردند. گروهی که شروری وهابی به نام «عبدالرحیم ملازاده» با نام مستعار «صلاح الدین فاروقی» اهل شهرستان راسک آن را پایه گذاری کرده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سرکرده گروهک تروریستی جیش العدل، با نام مستعار »صلاح الدین فاروقی» بیانیه می دهد
> 
> 
> 
> او که بعد از دستگیری برادر شرورش عبدالرحیم ملازاده به اتهام مشارکت در شهادت مولوی جنگی زهی به پاکستان متواری شده، برنامه های خود را برای عملیات تروریستی آغاز کرد و در این راه حتی از کودکان بلوچ هم استفاده کرد و با سوء استفاده از آنان، این کودکان را به فراگیری آموزشهای نظامی و آموزه های فرقه وهابیت مجبور کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سوء استفاده از کودکان بلوچ برای انجام مقاصد تروریستی، یکی از اقدامات جیش العدل است
> 
> محل استقرار اصلی این گروه در مناطق مرزی پاکستان و ایران است و تروریستهای جیش العدل برای انجام ماموریت جمعه شب خود در مرز سراوان، به کمین سربازان ایرانی نشسته بودند.
> 
> تروریستهای جیش العدل با تشکیل سه گردان نظامی به نام های سه تن از اشرار و ترویست های به هلاکت رسیده خود یعنی گردان های عبدالملک ملازاده،نعمت الله توحیدی و شیخ ضیائی اقدام به برنامه ریزی و آموزش نیروها برای انجام عملیات تروریستی و انتحاری کردند و تازه ترین جنایت آنان، جمعه شب در سراوان به وقوع پیوست و منجر به شهادت 14 مرزبان ایرانی شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> گروهک جیش العدل، با آموزه های سلفی و باورهای وهابی خود از جمله حامیان سلفی های معارض در جنگ سوریه است و یکی از دلایل اقدامات تروریستی خود علیه جمهوری اسلامی را حمایت از تکفیری های سوری و تروریستهای معارض دولت سوریه اعلام کرده است.



@haman10 
in mollahzadeh ba oun mollahzadeh ye ma'rouf ke mollaa ye sonni, vahabi hast va TV daareh, nesbati daareh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> in mollahzadeh ba oun mollahzadeh ye ma'rouf ke mollaa ye sonni, vahabi hast va TV daareh, nesbati daareh?



i donno bro , but both are bastards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

i've been offered being an admin in a new possible forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i've been offered being an admin in a new possible forum


Really?
which forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

agha chera man nemitonam like bedam !? 

Error mide !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Really?
> which forum?



not decided yet !! its owner is an indian guy 

it maybe ready for tomorrow .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> not decided yet !! its owner is an indian guy
> 
> it maybe ready for tomorrow .......


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> not decided yet !! its owner is an indian guy
> 
> it maybe ready for tomorrow .......



Troll world ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Troll world ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

agha shoma ham moshkel man ro darid !?

post ham Err mide ... like ham kar nemikone !!!

agha shoma ham moshkel man ro darid !?

post ham Err mide ... like ham kar nemikone !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> agha shoma ham moshkel man ro darid !?
> 
> post ham Err mide ... like ham kar nemikone !!!
> 
> agha shoma ham moshkel man ro darid !?
> 
> post ham Err mide ... like ham kar nemikone !!!


nah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> agha shoma ham moshkel man ro darid !?
> 
> post ham Err mide ... like ham kar nemikone !!!
> 
> agha shoma ham moshkel man ro darid !?
> 
> post ham Err mide ... like ham kar nemikone !!!


na, @SOHEIL daaran engaar terror mikonanet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Troll world ?



   love u 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> nah



ridan ba in ...



haman10 said:


> nah



ridan ba in ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> ridan ba in ...
> 
> 
> 
> ridan ba in ...


che baahaal, post haat ham daareh double mishe har baar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> na, @SOHEIL daaran engaar terror mikonanet



che rabti dare ... chera vase shoma intori nist ?



rmi5 said:


> na, @SOHEIL daaran engaar terror mikonanet



che rabti dare ... chera vase shoma intori nist ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

sammi chizi behet nakhoroundan?


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> che rabti dare ... chera vase shoma intori nist ?
> 
> 
> 
> che rabti dare ... chera vase shoma intori nist ?


aziz , soal e manteghi ine ke chera baraaye to intori hast


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> che baahaal, post haat ham daareh double mishe har baar







rmi5 said:


> che baahaal, post haat ham daareh double mishe har baar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mibini soli , inja faghat ma dooset darim . pas ba ma mehraboon bash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> sammi chizi behet nakhoroundan?



ey baba



rmi5 said:


> sammi chizi behet nakhoroundan?



ey baba

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> mibini soli , inja faghat ma dooset darim . pas ba ma mehraboon bash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> ey baba
> 
> 
> 
> ey baba


kheyli baahaal shode
hame ye posthaat az dam double mishan, shaayad chon most notable hasti, mikhaan rouye mataalebi ke minevisi, ta'kid e bishtari beshe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> kheyli baahaal shode
> hame ye posthaat az dam double mishan, shaayad chon most notable hasti, mikhaan rouye mataalebi ke minevisi, ta'kid e bishtari beshe



ridam to takideshon !



rmi5 said:


> kheyli baahaal shode
> hame ye posthaat az dam double mishan, shaayad chon most notable hasti, mikhaan rouye mataalebi ke minevisi, ta'kid e bishtari beshe



ridam to takideshon !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> ridam to takideshon ! <<<#1
> 
> 
> 
> #2 >>> ridam to takideshon !


mesle inke alaan 2 baar ridi beheshoun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

nakone moshkel az firefox hast !?

nakone moshkel az firefox hast !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> mesle inke alaan 2 baar ridi beheshoun







rmi5 said:


> mesle inke alaan 2 baar ridi beheshoun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> nakone moshkel az firefox hast !?
> 
> nakone moshkel az firefox hast !?


fekr nakonam, vali haalaa ye browser dige ham emtehaan kon, shaayad 3 ta 3 ta post shod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> fekr nakonam, vali haalaa ye browser dige ham emtehaan kon, shaayad 3 ta 3 ta post shod



LOL i must warn u !! soheil gets angry easily !!! short tempered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> fekr nakonam, vali haalaa ye browser dige ham emtehaan kon, shaayad 3 ta 3 ta post shod







rmi5 said:


> fekr nakonam, vali haalaa ye browser dige ham emtehaan kon, shaayad 3 ta 3 ta post shod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> LOL i must warn u !! soheil gets angry easily !!! short tempered


Ensaafan man ham boudam, alaan ghaati mikardam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


>


LOL, now you are 2 times mad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL mikhaay IE va Opera ra ham emtehaan kon, jeddi bebinim chi mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



didnt i tell u rmi? 

i am starting to know soli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


LOL, again you F***ed them twice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

to Linux IE va ... che gohi mikhoran !?

to Linux IE va ... che gohi mikhoran !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



bro , quit your browser and close its thread in windows task manager , restart it!

maybe it works

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> didnt i tell u rmi?
> 
> i am starting to know soli


Are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> to Linux IE va ... che gohi mikhoran !?
> 
> to Linux IE va ... che gohi mikhoran !?


aahaan, fekr kardam Windows kaar mikoni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> to Linux IE va ... che gohi mikhoran !?
> 
> to Linux IE va ... che gohi mikhoran !?



no biggie !! dont worry , restart your pc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

bezar restart konam ba windows biam ...

bezar restart konam ba windows biam ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> bezar restart konam ba windows biam ...
> 
> bezar restart konam ba windows biam ...


LOL, just restart it one time dude


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, just restart it one time dude



kheyli bimaze ie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> kheyli bimaze ie



bezaar ye kam aziyatesh konim, va dor e ham bekhandim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> bezaar ye kam aziyatesh konim, va dor e ham bekhandim



akhe asab masab nadare    ta hala 2 , 3 bar ghat zade  

cheshmet rouze bad nabine  kheyli vahshat naak bood .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

1 2 3 ... 1 2 3 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> bezaar ye kam aziyatesh konim, va dor e ham bekhandim



eeee ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> 1 2 3 ... 1 2 3 ...



doroste

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> doroste



khob mikhastid mano aziat konid ha !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> khob mikhastid mano aziat konid ha !



dast be aziatet malase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

baro bax ... man bayad emroz 6700 ro rad konam ... ham yari konid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> 1 2 3 ... 1 2 3 ...


halle ...
vali heyf shod, kolli daashtim haal mikardim ba hamoun system e ghabli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> dast be aziatet malase



eee ... chiz haye digam ham malase ha !

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> baro bax ... man bayad emroz 6700 ro rad konam ... ham yari konid


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> baro bax ... man bayad emroz 6700 ro rad konam ... ham yari konid


6700 ke chizi nist okey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> halle ...
> vali heyf shod, kolli daashtim haal mikardim ba hamoun system e ghabli



mikhay dobare beram Linux !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> eee ... chiz haye digam ham malase ha !


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> eee ... chiz haye digam ham malase ha !



biii addaaabbb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

agha chand safe dige miresim be torka !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> mikhay dobare beram Linux !?



are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> mikhay dobare beram Linux !?


Are, damet garm


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> biii addaaabbb



fekr bad mikoni chera ... bi nezakat !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> agha chand safe dige miresim be torka !?


ye 24 ta dige

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Are, damet garm



kooooooooooooft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> ye 24 ta dige



khobe ... hamin tori gol vaje begim miresim !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> kooooooooooooft


----------



## SOHEIL

yeki bod ... yehi nabod !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> khobe ... hamin tori gol vaje begim miresim !


Are, ye 2 saat dige miresim beheshoun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


>



:p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> yeki bod ... yehi nabod !


LOL
zire gonbad e kaboud ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> :p


----------



## SOHEIL

Like ham dorost shod ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


>



chete !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

ye chizi begid dige !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

40 ta , ta 6700 monde !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> chete !?


Hichchi, smily kam oumad, ye kam aab bastam be ghaziye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

alaan chand ta mounde? 39 ta?
LOL, haminjouri begou pish berim


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 koja rafti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Hichchi, smily kam oumad, ye kam aab bastam be ghaziye



AB !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> alaan chand ta mounde? 39 ta?
> LOL, haminjouri begou pish berim



na 40 ta !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

pas chanta !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> AB !?


LOL , are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> pas chanta !


alaan 38 ta


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 koja rafti?



raftam face

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

fekr konam ke emrouz ham ye 10 safhe oumadim jelo tou in thread
dige ta akhre in hafte azashoun mizanim jelo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> raftam face


ye daghighe ke naboudi, 2-3 safhe post shod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

albatte oun bande khoda ha tou 4-5 maah be oun te'daad safhe residan, vali ma tou 2 hafte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> ye daghighe ke naboudi, 2-3 safhe post shod



jallal khalegh !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> albatte oun bande khoda ha tou 4-5 maah be oun te'daad safhe residan, vali ma tou 2 hafte



ma zoremon ziade !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

divvone eem ma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

36 ta !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> 36 ta !


keep it up....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> divvone eem ma



Like !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> divvone eem ma



Are jeddi jeddi, taht e ta'sire in soheil vaaghe' shodim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> keep it up....



chanta ta 1100 fasele dari !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Are jeddi jeddi, taht e ta'sire in soheil vaaghe' shodim



tahte man vaghe shodi !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> chanta ta 1100 fasele dari !?


45

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> tahte man vaghe shodi !?


adab az ke aamoukhti ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

be ghole kermanshahi ha , kora inja tweeter nis be mola

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

@rmi5 ... chera be man like nemidi na man !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> adab az ke aamoukhti ...



rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> be ghole kermanshahi ha , kora inja tweeter nis be mola

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5 ... chera be man like nemidi na man !


man ke kolli like midam, tou rouhet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> rmi5


pas halleh
az shaagerdaaye khodemouni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> man ke kolli like midam, tou rouhet



bishtar bede ... bayad be ham dige ektefa konim ta gholle haye taraghi tey beshe !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> pas halleh
> az shaagerdaaye khodemouni



shoma bozorgvari !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> shoma bozorgvari !


midounam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

tanha kasi ke jaa moond too like ha manam , shoma raftin jolo chon man be har cherti ke migin like midam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

bodo 28 ta monde ... bodo aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> midounam



like bede :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> tanha kasi ke jaa moond too like ha manam , shoma raftin jolo chon man be har cherti ke migin like midam


man ham hamishe like mizanam
vali in Soheil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

27 ta !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> like bede :p


Takaddi gari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> man ham hamishe like mizanam
> vali in Soheil



agha kharab bod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Takaddi gari?



OMG!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizan, rasman ridim be thread 
vali kollan 20 ta page mounde ta berese be torkaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Takaddi gari?



eeeeeeeeeeee ... age gozashti khod kafa shim !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Azizan, rasman ridim be thread
> vali kollan 20 ta page mounde ta berese be torkaa



thread male ridane ... ghamet nabashe ... zor bezan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Azizan, rasman ridim be thread



LOL vaghean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> agha kharab bod


iraad nadaareh, vali be jaash post haat double boud va kolli khandidim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

22 ta !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> thread male ridane ... ghamet nabashe ... zor bezan !



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> LOL vaghean



ey baba ... estefade kon baradar !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

azizan, lotfan ye kam aaroum tar post bedid,
man kam kam daaram ja mimounam az post ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> iraad nadaareh, vali be jaash post haat double boud va kolli khandidim



double dost dari !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> thread male ridane ... ghamet nabashe ... zor bezan !


aaliiii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> azizan, lotfan ye kam aaroum tar post bedid,
> man kam kam daaram ja mimounam az post ha



dige chikar konim ! :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> double dost dari !?


vaghean motma'en shodam ke adab ra az khodam yaad gerefti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> dige chikar konim ! :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

khodemonim ... ta daste dakhel site hastim !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> vaghean motma'en shodam ke adab ra az khodam yaad gerefti



kochiketim dada !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> khodemonim ... ta daste dakhel site hastim !


halleh, ghamet nabaasheh, maaleh khodetet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

18 ta monde !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> kochiketim dada !


ma bishtar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> halleh, ghamet nabaasheh, maaleh khodetet



valla ... in pakestani ha maro gaiidan ... ma hagh nadarim site onaro ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> ma bishtar



me more !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> valla ... in pakestani ha maro gaiidan ... ma hagh nadarim site onaro ...


halleh, shoma har kaari khaasti bekon, ma hemaayatet mikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> me more !


me more tar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

23 ta !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> halleh, shoma har kaari khaasti bekon, ma hemaayatet mikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> me more tar



me so so more tar !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

agha man miram naahaar dorost konam, to va haman sangar ra hefz konid ta man bargardam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> agha man miram naahaar dorost konam, to va haman sangar ra hefz konid ta man bargardam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

salam *balalar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> salam *balalar.*



salam bala !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

8 ta , ta 6700 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mibinam ke 20 page ezafe shode.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> mibinam ke 20 page ezafe shode.



inja karkhoneye afzayesh tedad post va like hast !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> inja karkhoneye afzayesh tedad post va like hast !


aga edame bedid hastam. jang jang ta pirozi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Guys, do not give up 
We can do it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

vase avaz shodan javv...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

beram sham biam, keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

agha man bargashtam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> me so so more tar !



lo00os

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> lo00os


:p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> vase avaz shodan javv...



OMG!! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> agha man bargashtam



agha ajab gohi khordam , een yaroo ke goftam mikhad forum bezane esmesho gozashte INDIAN DEFENCE FORUM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

azizan, update haye nahaayi:
te'daad e page baraaye residan be torkaa 19
like haye laazem baraaye man baraaye residan be 500 ta>120
te'daad e post haye laazem baraye soheil >>> 6
" " " " " man>>>270

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha ajab gohi khordam , een yaroo ke goftam mikhad forum bezane esmesho gozashte INDIAN DEFENCE FORUM


LOL, jeddi?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 to ham update haat ra e'laam kon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

give me a faking like !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

4ta !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> 4ta !


LOL, bodo 3,2,1 , ....BANG
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

like ha 351 points 83 

agha man daram jaa mimoonam namarda , like bedin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

like bedin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> azizan, update haye nahaayi:
> te'daad e page baraaye residan be torkaa 19
> like haye laazem baraaye man baraaye residan be 500 ta>120
> te'daad e post haye laazem baraye soheil >>> 6
> " " " " " man>>>270



Like : 554

post : 6695

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> like bedin


aamouzesh e anvaa' e shiveh haye takaddi gariye like dar thread e ghahveh khaaneh
100% Tazmini
Beshetaabid
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

2ta !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> aamouzesh e anvaa' e shiveh haye takaddi gariye like dar thread e ghahveh khaaneh
> 100% Tazmini
> Beshetaabid
> LOL



How earn a fuking like !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Vali jeddi dige kheyli aabaki shod.
doustaan lotfan chand ta aks va video ham up konid , ghanaaye farhangiye thread bere baalaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> How to earn a fuking like !


Earning like for dummies!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

like please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Soheil, congrats bro,
be hadafet residi LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*6700*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

man miram gerye konam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> *6700*


hadaf e ba'di ra bezaar 7000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man miram gerye konam



chera?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

*6700*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> chera?



akhe jaa mondam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> akhe jaa mondam


Ghamet nabaasheh, dar in kaarevaan, har moghe biyaay, ba komak e ham be hamdige miresim LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> akhe jaa mondam



mano to nadare ... mohem ine ke hamegi az baghie jelo bezanim !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

hadaf badi : 6800 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

agha ye kam video va aks upload konid ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Raasti az che khaanandeh hayi khoshetoun miyaad?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Irani va khareji, har 2 ra begid ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Azizan chera baraaye man like nemizanid  
hanouz 97 ta like ta 500 ta faaseleh daaram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

https://defence.pk/members/?type=points

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> https://defence.pk/members/?type=points


agha man aghab moundam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> agha man aghab moundam



man beram be in refigham begam yekam be haman rohie bede!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> man beram be in refigham begam yekam be haman rohie bede!


ki? roscosmos ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> ki? roscosmos ?



are ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> are ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ye kam ham be man rouhiye bede, bad nist...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> ye kam ham be man rouhiye bede, bad nist...



to felan rohye dari !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> to felan rohye dari !


Na 
man ba sili souratam ra sorkh negah midaaram LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Na
> man ba sili souratam ra sorkh negah midaaram LOL



haman dare azat jelo mizane !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> haman dare azat jelo mizane !


kheyli naamardin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

man az dast raftam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man az dast raftam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> man az dast raftam



kos nago dadash ... goftam behet like bede dige !

migam be rmi5 bedeha !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> kos nago dadash ... goftam behet like bede dige !
> 
> migam be rmi5 bedeha !



tnx for ur nice words bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

u have 122 alerts !!! che mikonin baba

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

I LOVE U @R0SC0SM0S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

azat zadam jolo @rmi5 

vali bishookhi deghat kardin thread ru be goh keshidim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

forum ru kardim laaas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

@R0SC0SM0S basse dige like nade !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> I LOVE U @R0SC0SM0S


Nope, I hate him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Nope, I hate him



i love him , i love him sooo much !!! mer30 dadash  hal dadi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Nope, I hate him



@R0SC0SM0S be rmi5 bede !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> @R0SC0SM0S be rmi5 bede !


LOL, damet garm ))
Love U guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, damet garm ))
> Love U guys



i hate u

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i hate u


LOL, he bring the situation to balance again 
@R0SC0SM0S Love U dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

basse dige be man bede !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

na beham khord ... hala be haman ham bede !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAHED

ey baba gaiidid maro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

LOL , dam e @Ostad garm, akhe @Ostad ham daareh az oun taraf baraaye man like mizaneh 
Thank you bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

HATE U PEOPLE
BALANCE ??? I WAS THE FIRST ONE , I SHOULD BE THE FIRST ONE AND I WILL BE THE FIRST ONE .

haaaattttteeee uuuuu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> na beham khord ... hala be haman ham bede !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> HATE U PEOPLE
> BALANCE ??? I WAS THE FIRST ONE , I SHOULD BE THE FIRST ONE AND I WILL BE THE FIRST ONE .
> 
> haaaattttteeee uuuuu



negaraan nabaash, man khodam baraat like mizanam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

R0SC0SM0S said:


> ey baba gaiidid maro



LOL

@Ostad : azizam , mage mano shoma azari nistim? mage mano doost nadari?? chera like nemidi?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

bache ha eenja rasman forum nist  divoone khoonast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> LOL
> 
> @Ostad : azizam , mage mano shoma azari nistim? mage mano doost nadari?? chera like nemidi?



LOL, oun ke hamamoun azari hastim alaan, man va to va ostad va soheil va ehtemaalan RosCosmos
ye dalil e dige biyaar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

agha man az post zadan ja mondam ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> LOL , dam e @Ostad garm, akhe @Ostad ham daareh az oun taraf baraaye man like mizaneh
> Thank you bro


gabel nadere like man o shoma nadarim ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> agha man az post zadan ja mondam ...


dige bebinid chi shod ke @SOHEIL ham jaa mound D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

bacheha mishe lotfan in thread ro be chat room tabdil nakonid? hamash posthaie chand kalamei shakhsi. karbaraie dige ham estefade mikonan az in thread va injuri faghat tedade safahat ziad mishe va baghie ro be zahmat mindaze.
excuse me for being serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> gabel nadere like man o shoma nadarim ke.


oun ke bale, hame azari ha kollan aadam haye baahaali hastan 
damet garm brother

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> bacheha mishe lotfan in thread ro be chat room tabdil nakonid? hamash posthaie chand kalamei shakhsi. karbaraie dige ham estefade mikonan az in thread va injuri faghat tedade safahat ziad mishe va baghie ro be zahmat mindaze.
> excuse me for being serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> bacheha mishe lotfan in thread ro be chat room tabdil nakonid? hamash posthaie chand kalamei shakhsi. karbaraie dige ham estefade mikonan az in thread va injuri faghat tedade safahat ziad mishe va baghie ro be zahmat mindaze.
> excuse me for being serious.



@Serpentine is absolutely right, Guys, back off

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> LOL
> 
> @Ostad : azizam , mage mano shoma azari nistim? mage mano doost nadari?? chera like nemidi?


heydar baba ildirim lar shakhanda..... like kardam check kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> bacheha mishe lotfan in thread ro be chat room tabdil nakonid? hamash posthaie chand kalamei shakhsi. karbaraie dige ham estefade mikonan az in thread va injuri faghat tedade safahat ziad mishe va baghie ro be zahmat mindaze.
> excuse me for being serious.



dadash jone man yekam sabr kon be turka beresim baad !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> dadash jone man yekam sabr kon be turka beresim baad !



rast mige please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> dadash jone man yekam sabr kon be turka beresim baad !


tuie chi be turk ha besersid? mage mosabegheie asb davanie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> dadash jone man yekam sabr kon be turka beresim baad !


Negaraan nabaash, faghat 13 safheh mounde, hamin jouri ba dor e kond ham ta akhare hafte miresim beheshoun.
Serpentine dorost mige, age ma in kaar ra bekonim, oun ha ham yaad migiran va in kaar ra mikonan. fe'lan dige baste, laazem nist bishtar az in tactic estefaade konim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

sellar solar shagildiyim akhanda...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> tuie chi be turk ha besersid? mage mosabegheie asb davanie?



na maa az torka motenaferim  ======> haman ; 10 sale az kermanshah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> tuie chi be turk ha besersid? mage mosabegheie asb davanie?



dadash jone man yeki do roz dandon bokon to jegaret ... aks meshkat ro neshonet midam !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Vali jeddi dige kheyli aabaki shod.
> doustaan lotfan chand ta aks va video ham up konid , ghanaaye farhangiye thread bere baalaa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

eeey baba serpentine ham senim balam jan , bikhikhi bia too jame halesho bebar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

80 ta , ta 6800 !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> dadash jone man yeki do roz dandon bokon to jegaret ... aks meshkat ro neshonet midam !



manam mikhaaam torokhoda  agha har kari begi mikonam!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> manam mikhaaam torokhoda  agha har kari begi mikonam!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> dadash jone man yeki do roz dandon bokon to jegaret ... aks meshkat ro neshonet midam !


negarna nabash, ba in ravand be surate tabie mirese beheshun, niazi be in post ha nist.
age injuri pish bere mod haie dige momkene bebandanesh, onvaght naiain soraghe mana!!

bezarin thread seire tabieie khodesho tei kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



aziat nakon , joon r0sc0sm0s , toro khoda !! baram email kon bekhoda be hichki neshoon nemidam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> negarna nabash, ba in ravand be surate tabie mirese beheshun, niazi be in post ha nist.
> age injuri pish bere mod haie dige momkene bebandanesh, onvaght naiain soraghe mana!!
> 
> bezaring thread seire tabieie khodesho tei kone.



OK ... pas man kare farhangi ro shoro mikonam !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine ba man ghahri balam ? :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> aziat nakon , joon r0sc0sm0s , toro khoda !! baram email kon bekhoda be hichki neshoon nemidam



akhe oon ro nemitonam ... mikhastam faribesh bedam ! 

vali aks ye chiz dige ro mitonam !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> negarna nabash, ba in ravand be surate tabie mirese beheshun, niazi be in post ha nist.
> age injuri pish bere mod haie dige momkene bebandanesh, onvaght naiain soraghe mana!!
> 
> bezaring thread seire tabieie khodesho tei kone.


just yek saat.and we are good to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine ba man ghahri balam ? :p



na balam jan, tuie internet ke kasi ba kase dige ghahr nemikone. 

be ghole gharazi, solaet 'hame kas kosh' bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> akhe oon ro nemitonam ... mikhastam faribesh bedam !
> 
> vali aks ye chiz dige ro mitonam !



 az hichi behtare ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

khob baro bach man be ehterram MOD irani miram ye saat dige ba baste haye farhangi bar migardam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


>



in yeki khodaast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

alan thread ro ba chand ta pic estetar mikonam.negaran nabashid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> az hichi behtare ....



ye email bede ... ta reply konam !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> alan thread ro ba chand ta pic estetar mikonam.negaran nabashid.


Very good idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

ساعت 7 صفحه 73 بودیم، سه ساعت بعدش که الان باشه صفحه 88 شد تا خواستم کامنتم رو پست کنم شده بود صفحه 90
یه مشت معتاد جمع شدن تو این قهوه خونه، باید همتونو فرستاد بازپروری









-update--------------
نخیر مثل اینکه شد 91

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAHED

Haman in 2nd place ! :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

A couple of funny pictures from Iran :















I like his one badly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> *ساعت 7 صفحه 73 بودیم، سه ساعت بعدش که الان باشه صفحه 88 شد تا خواستم کامنتم رو پست کنم شده بود صفحه 90
> یه مشت معتاد جمع شدن تو این قهوه خونه، باید همتونو فرستاد بازپروری*


Are vaallaa, man va @SOHEIL va @haman10 vaghean dige mo'taad shodim LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ino mizaram ke ghenaie farhangie topic bere bala va be fekr foru berid:






inam dar morede darkhast hatun baraie gozashtane posthaie bi arzesh baraie bala bordane tedade posthaie thread:







ye seri taghirat mikham tu zendegim anjam bedam vali mitarsam ke:






inam vagheiate dokhtaraie irani:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> ye seri taghirat mikham tu zendegim anjam bedam vali mitarsam ke:



I am really worried about this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

baraaye ghanaaye video iye thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

chand ta mondim beresim...ye vagt rad nakonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


>



alan khodavakili khodet esme ino mizari post??? ma ham ke bademjun dg in vasat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> I am really worried about this one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> alan khodavakili khodet esme ino mizari post??? ma ham ke bademjun dg in vasat



OK ... har vaght rafti bego ke kar ro edame bedim ! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Baraaye afzaayesh e ghenaaye farhangi:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

manam ax bezaram ! 

vali moshkel senni daran !

ki inja zir 18 hast !?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


>


LOLLLL, aaliye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> manam ax bezaram !
> 
> vali moshkel senni daran !
> 
> ki inja zir 18 hast !?


faghat @haman10 10 saaleh az kermanshah, 10 saaleh hast, baghiye OK hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> manam ax bezaram !
> 
> vali moshkel senni daran !
> 
> ki inja zir 18 hast !?



akse najur nazari yevaght, agar mohtavash baraie bozorgsala bashe moshkeli nist, vali chizaie erotica, porno az in jur chiza nazari!!! kolan chizi ke hasasiate masuline site ro afzaiesh bede nazar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> akse najur nazari yevaght, agar mohtavash baraie bozorgsala bashe moshkeli nist, vali chizaie erotica, porno az in jur chiza nazari!!! kolan chizi ke hasasiate masuline site ro afzaiesh bede nazar.



WTF !? 

chi migi dadash ... aks terekidan adam bod !

porno chie !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> WTF !?
> 
> chi migi dadash ... aks terekidan adam bod !
> 
> porno chie !?


na baba, az inaa nazaar, aks e fun bezaar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> na baba, az inaa nazaar, aks e fun bezaar



taraf wahhabi bod !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> WTF !?
> 
> chi migi dadash ... aks terekidan adam bod !
> 
> porno chie !?



nagoftam s e x zadeiy ?

khodeto eslah kon


----------



## rmi5

page e Angry Dad tou FB ra mibinid?






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...34151622.81968.359026537526935&type=1&theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> WTF !?
> 
> chi migi dadash ... aks terekidan adam bod !
> 
> porno chie !?



man baraie ehtiat goftam, nagoftam ke inkarei!!

aksaie khashen ham agar emkanesh hast nazar va agar mizari be surate linke khali bashe va ghablesh ham baiad hoshdar benevisi ke violence dare.

rasti dustan kasi inja family guy mibine??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> taraf wahhabi bod !


LOL


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> nagoftam s e x zadeiy ?
> 
> khodeto eslah kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

aahaan , raasti alaan yaadam oftaad ke ye baar yeki az bachche ha aks e in arab ha ra upload karde boud ke donbaal e sousmaar midavidan va gereftan va khordanesh. kheyli fun boud. kasi mitoune dobaareh uploadesh bekone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

khoubeh, injouri yeki 2 safheh aks va video up konim, oun gand kaariye ghablesh , ghashang poushideh mishe 
@haman10 koja rafti?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...34151622.81968.359026537526935&type=1&theater


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


>


chejori aks ha ra upload mikoni? man ke upload mikonam, dorost neshoun nemideh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> chejori aks ha ra upload mikoni? man ke upload mikonam, dorost neshoun nemideh


man ro picofile upload mikonam.
picofile.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> man ro picofile upload mikonam.
> picofile.com


I got it. Thanks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> I got it. Thanks bro


you are welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

People are mad guys , I'm serious

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

hey baby doll !! the coolest person in this forum is back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

No Aiphone ...






















آبادان برزیلته

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Azizan baraaye @Ostad like bezanid, ye 20-30 ta baraash like bezanid, 4 om mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Azizan baraaye @Ostad like bezanid, ye 20-30 ta baraash like bezanid, 4 om mishe.



Ruskiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Azizan baraaye @Ostad like bezanid, ye 20-30 ta baraash like bezanid, 4 om mishe.



hamaknon niyaz mande yari like tan hastim.




bonyade hemayat az like zanane bi like.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> faghat @haman10 10 saaleh az kermanshah, 10 saaleh hast, baghiye OK hastan



shinim binim baw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


>



funny one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

yani tamom karde.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

i cant believe it just 6 more pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

guys check the 10th guy 31454 posts with 98 like lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

@Ostad ... post bede ... like bedim !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


>



awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> @Ostad ... post bede ... like bedim !



mano in hame khoshbakhti mahale .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> shinim binim baw



LOL, hesaadat ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

@Ostad ... 

https://defence.pk/members/?type=likes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> @Ostad ...
> 
> https://defence.pk/members/?type=likes



i am 4th thank you guys.tear came to my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


>


maashaallaa, fazaaye ma'naviye forum ham erteghaa peydaa kard ba in aks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Guys, emrouz terekkoundim, fekr konam ye 30-40 safhe emrouz post kardim,
with special Thanks to @rmi5 , @haman10 , @SOHEIL , @Ostad , @Rosc0sm0s , @Serpentine , @S00R3NA , @mohsen

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

@S00R3NA ... nobate toe !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

6774 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> @S00R3NA ... nobate toe !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

LOL, ta chand daghigheh dige az thread e torkaa mizanim baalaa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL, ta chand daghigheh dige az thread e torkaa mizanim baalaa



Yani kare gorohi dar hadde ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

@Ostad ... yeki dare behet mirese !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Guys, emrouz terekkoundim, fekr konam ye 30-40 safhe emrouz post kardim,
> with special Thanks to @rmi5 , @haman10 , @SOHEIL , @Ostad , @Rosc0sm0s , @Serpentine , @S00R3NA , @mohsen


we need only 3 pages. i know all of us...






but do not give up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> @Ostad ... yeki dare behet mirese !



eb nadare.. ma az khakimo........blah blah blah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

برین شبکه 1
داره میر..نه به دولت راستگویان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

doustaan ye kam dige edaameh bedid, page haye thread 3 raghami mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> برین شبکه 1
> داره میر..نه به دولت راستگویان


@mohsen jan , bezaar bachche ha havaaseshoun be thread baasheh ke emshab az torkaa bezanim baalaatar. LOL


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

salam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


>


aali 
Thumbs up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

2 more to go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

nice :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

vaghean dam e hamamoun garm 
man vaghean in posht e kaar ra tahsin mikonam, jeddi jeddi faghat 24-25 ta dige ke post konid, az thread e oun doustaan e hamsaayeh mizanim baalaatar,
zamaan e pish bini shode baraaye in mozou' >> faghat 3 daghighe LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

in ghadr sor@ e post ha ziyaad shode ke aadam nemirese hame ra bekhouneh va like bezaneh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Guys, faghat ye kam dige moundeh, khasteh nashid, edaameh bedid,
LOL
@haman10 , @SOHEIL , @Ostad , @S00R3NA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Guys, faghat ye kam dige moundeh, khasteh nashid, edaameh bedid,
> LOL
> @haman10 , @SOHEIL , @Ostad , @S00R3NA



agha dige mordim ...........

komak @iranigirl2 @mohsen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha dige mordim ...........
> 
> komak @iranigirl2 @mohsen


Are vaallaa , @SOHEIL ke raft, man ham kam kam daaram miram. be nirouye taazeh nafas ehtiyaaj daarim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ye 15-16 dige beferestid halleh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
Congrats bro, now you have the most number of points in the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 I think it is the most possible number of points, is it right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 I think it is the most possible number of points, is it right?



i donno , i just know i'm so cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i donno , i just know i'm so cool


LOL, yeah , definitely, we are the bests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, yeah , definitely, we are the bests



naaah!! I'M THE BEST !!!   

you guys are assistant best 

and others are senior under secretery of just okey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

doustaan dige kam kam daareh shomaaresh ma'kous be paayaan mireseh 
LOL
vali alaan ke check kardam, didam ke alaan daghighan 2 hafte hast ke ma in thread ra dorost kardim, va te'daad e post hamoun be te'daad e thread e in doustaan e baraadar e hamsaayamoun resideh. in neshoun dahandeh ye javve fun e beyn e ma hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

آقا امشب وزیر اقتصاد دولت احمدی نژاد رسما رید روی تیم اقتصادی دولت روحانی و آمارهای تخمیی که منتشر میکردن
------------------
فایده ی این همه پست چیه بگین تا مام بدونیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> آقا امشب وزیر اقتصاد دولت احمدی نژاد رسما رید روی تیم اقتصادی دولت روحانی و آمارهای تخمیی که منتشر میکردن
> ------------------
> فایده ی این همه پست چیه بگین تا مام بدونیم.



mikhaim bar aleyhe tork ha jahad konim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> آقا امشب وزیر اقتصاد دولت احمدی نژاد رسما رید روی تیم اقتصادی دولت روحانی و آمارهای تخمیی که منتشر میکردن
> ------------------
> *فایده ی این همه پست چیه بگین تا مام بدونیم*.


in ham jeddi soaal e khoubiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> mikhaim bar aleyhe tork ha jahad konim


jahad e interneti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dustan injaied hanuz? karo zendegi nadarin shoma? Baba jam konin in basate dick measuring ro! Bavar konin chizi betun nemidan tahesh. Mage cheghadr omr mikonim ke vaghte ba arzeshetuno injuri talaf mikonid?



mohsen said:


> آقا امشب وزیر اقتصاد دولت احمدی نژاد رسما رید روی تیم اقتصادی دولت روحانی و آمارهای تخمیی که منتشر میکردن


 vaziraie eghtesade ahmadinejad age orze dashtan be hamrahe rofaghashun gand nemizadan tu eghtesade keshvar tuie 8 sal.ina akharin kasaie hastan ke hata haghe sohbat dar morede eghtesad ro daran.

Hala kodume in atigheha ro ovorde bud?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Dustan injaied hanuz? karo zendegi nadarin shoma? Baba jam konin in basate dick measuring ro! Bavar konin chizi betun nemidan tahesh. Mage cheghadr omr mikonim ke vaghte ba arzeshetuno injuri talaf mikonid?



 khodetam injaee ke kalak 

agha man khabam miad ta farda va jahadi digar bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Dustan injaied hanuz? karo zendegi nadarin shoma? Baba jam konin in basate dick measuring ro! Bavar konin chizi betun nemidan tahesh. Mage cheghadr omr mikonim ke vaghte ba arzeshetuno injuri talaf mikonid?


inke harf e dorostiye, ma ham ye kam hoselamoun sar rafteh boud, goftim ye kaari anjam daadeh baashim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Dustan injaied hanuz? karo zendegi nadarin shoma? Baba jam konin in basate dick measuring ro! Bavar konin chizi betun nemidan tahesh. Mage cheghadr omr mikonim ke vaghte ba arzeshetuno injuri talaf mikonid?



hamino begu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

100 plus pages in a little over 10 days?!

Karo zendegi nadaring shomaha? The ****!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

tabrik migam in moafagiat ro raftam bekhabam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

دوستان یه سوال 

به نظرتون ارشد رو بعد خدمت باید خوند یا قبلش ؟

چقدر بخونی یه دانشگاه خوب و معتبر قبول میشی ؟


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> دوستان یه سوال
> 
> به نظرتون ارشد رو بعد خدمت باید خوند یا قبلش ؟
> 
> چقدر بخونی یه دانشگاه خوب و معتبر قبول میشی ؟



الان کجا داری میخونی؟

قبل سربازی بخونی بهتره، هرچی کمتر فاصله بگیری از درس به نفعته. بعدشم کلا با مدرک بهتر بری سربازی ۳ ماه هم کم میشه اگه اشتباه نکنم و خیلی هم سخت نمیگیرن بهت.

در کل قبول شدن ارشد راحت تر هست از کارشناسی.الان منم دارم واسه ارشد میخونم.

ما که معاف شدیم رفت، البته دلم میخواست اموزشیش رو برم، ولی نذاشتن نامردا، گفتن کلا معافی.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> Dustan injaied hanuz? karo zendegi nadarin shoma? Baba jam konin in basate dick measuring ro! Bavar konin chizi betun nemidan tahesh. Mage cheghadr omr mikonim ke vaghte ba arzeshetuno injuri talaf mikonid?
> 
> vaziraie eghtesade ahmadinejad age orze dashtan be hamrahe rofaghashun gand nemizadan tu eghtesade keshvar tuie 8 sal.ina akharin kasaie hastan ke hata haghe sohbat dar morede eghtesad ro daran.
> 
> Hala kodume in atigheha ro ovorde bud?


شکر خدا امشب فقط آمار مطرح شد
شما اگه میتونی آمار ارائه بده بگو مدرکت فلان شاخصه وگرنه ازنظر من این حرفت با کمال احترام ...شعر بیشتر نیست

یه نمونه از دروغ های تیم روحانی دروغشون درمورد درامدهای ناشی از هدفمندی بود که میگفتن یک سوم یارانه ای هست که پرداخت میشه امشب مشخص که این حرف دروغ محض بوده و درامد از یارانه پرداختی حتی بیشتره
ولیکن یه سری درامدهای مخفی وجود داشته که آقایون تدبیر و امید از مردم مخفی میکردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> الان کجا داری میخونی؟
> 
> قبل سربازی بخونی بهتره، هرچی کمتر فاصله بگیری از درس به نفعته. بعدشم کلا با مدرک بهتر بری سربازی ۳ ماه هم کم میشه اگه اشتباه نکنم و خیلی هم سخت نمیگیرن بهت.
> 
> م*ا که معاف شدیم رفت، البته دلم میخواست اموزشیش رو برم، ولی نذاشتن نامردا، گفتن کلا معافی*.


vase chi *معاف *shodi?

Iraniaye kharej az keshvaram belakhare "*معاف " *shodan. Fekr konam mese sag ehtiyaj be dollar daran, didan age Iraniaye kharej az keshvaro *معاف *konan baes mishe bishtar mardom biano beran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> الان کجا داری میخونی؟
> 
> قبل سربازی بخونی بهتره، هرچی کمتر فاصله بگیری از درس به نفعته. بعدشم کلا با مدرک بهتر بری سربازی ۳ ماه هم کم میشه اگه اشتباه نکنم و خیلی هم سخت نمیگیرن بهت.
> 
> ما که معاف شدیم رفت، البته دلم میخواست اموزشیش رو برم، ولی نذاشتن نامردا، گفتن کلا معافی.




من کاردانی ناپیوسته بودم 

کاردانی رو سراسری کرج خوندم الآن آزاد شهر قدسم 

بابا ماشالله . همه اینجا معافن اونوقت ما با بدشانسی میفتم 05 کرمان


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> الان کجا داری میخونی؟
> 
> قبل سربازی بخونی بهتره، هرچی کمتر فاصله بگیری از درس به نفعته. بعدشم کلا با مدرک بهتر بری سربازی ۳ ماه هم کم میشه اگه اشتباه نکنم و خیلی هم سخت نمیگیرن بهت.
> 
> در کل قبول شدن ارشد راحت تر هست از کارشناسی.الان منم دارم واسه ارشد میخونم.
> 
> ما که معاف شدیم رفت، البته دلم میخواست اموزشیش رو برم، ولی نذاشتن نامردا، گفتن کلا معافی.




شما برنامتون چیه ؟

میانگین روزی چقدر میخونی ؟


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> شکر خدا امشب فقط آمار مطرح شد
> شما اگه میتونی آمار ارائه بده بگو مدرکت فلان شاخصه وگرنه ازنظر من این حرفت با کمال احترام ...شعر بیشتر نیست
> 
> یه نمونه از دروغ های تیم روحانی دروغشون درمورد درامدهای ناشی از هدفمندی بود که میگفتن یک سوم یارانه ای هست که پرداخت میشه امشب مشخص که این حرف دروغ محض بوده و درامد از یارانه پرداختی حتی بیشتره
> ولیکن یه سری درامدهای مخفی وجود داشته که آقایون تدبیر و امید از مردم مخفی میکردن



بله شما لطف دارید.
اخه برادر عزیز، شما برای من بگو چطور میشه به حرف اعضای دولتی که تقریبا از روز اول تا اخرش پر از دروغ و گند کاری بوده اعتماد کرد؟ وقتی رئیس دولت توی روز اخر میاد زل میزنه تو چشم مردم میگه وضعیت رفاه مردم نسبت به ۸ سال گذشته بهتر شده، وقتی امار تورم رو بانک مرکزیش به دروغ میگه و بعدا گندش در میاد و هزاران دروغ دیگه، چطور اعضای این دولت اصلا روشون میشه درباره دروغ صحبت کنن؟

من عاشق و دلباخته دولت روحانی هم نیستم، و نمیگم داره راست میگه یا دروغ، صحبتم سر باقیمانده های احمدی نژاد هست که با این گندی که تو کشور زدن سالها بوش از بین نخواهد رفت. شما از من عدد میخوای که ثابت کنم احمدی نژاد اقتصاد کشور رو ویران کرد؟ یعنی واقعا این شاخص میخواد الان؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> vase chi *معاف *shodi?
> 
> Iraniaye kharej az keshvaram belakhare "*معاف " *shodan. Fekr konam mese sag ehtiyaj be dollar daran, didan age Iraniaye kharej az keshvaro *معاف *konan baes mishe bishtar mardom biano beran.


Man pedaram (ke albate 6 mahe pish az donya raft) arteshi bud va 82 mah sabeghe jebhe dasht, albate age az on estefade nemikardam baz ham moaf budam ba in sharaiet.



S00R3NA said:


> شما برنامتون چیه ؟
> 
> میانگین روزی چقدر میخونی ؟



Man karam sakhte yekam, chon mikham daneshgahe khodam (sharif) ghabul sham, alan ruzi 3 saat mofid mikhunzm ke khub nist aslan be nazaram. Baiad bishtar bekhunam. Shoma ba ruzi 2-3 saat mofid kheili rahat mituni ye daneshgahe nesbatan khub ghabul shi va age bishtar bekhuni ye daneshgahe kheili behtar.bastegi be talashe khodet dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> بله شما لطف دارید.
> اخه برادر عزیز، شما برای من بگو چطور میشه به حرف اعضای دولتی که تقریبا از روز اول تا اخرش پر از دروغ و گند کاری بوده اعتماد کرد؟ وقتی رئیس دولت توی روز اخر میاد زل میزنه تو چشم مردم میگه وضعیت رفاه مردم نسبت به ۸ سال گذشته بهتر شده، وقتی امار تورم رو بانک مرکزیش به دروغ میگه و بعدا گندش در میاد و هزاران دروغ دیگه، چطور اعضای این دولت اصلا روشون میشه درباره دروغ صحبت کنن؟
> 
> من عاشق و دلباخته دولت روحانی هم نیستم، و نمیگم داره راست میگه یا دروغ، صحبتم سر باقیمانده های احمدی نژاد هست که با این گندی که تو کشور زدن سالها بوش از بین نخواهد رفت. شما از من عدد میخوای که ثابت کنم احمدی نژاد اقتصاد کشور رو ویران کرد؟ یعنی واقعا این شاخص میخواد الان؟


آقا جون همون وضعیت رفا مردم مگه چیزی غیر ازجی دی پی هست، اونو که دیگه عمه احمدی نژاد منتشر نکرده که، البته اگر نمیخوای بگی مسولان بانک جهانی هم ته مونده های احمدی نژادن
نرخ تورم هم هر چی که بوده توی دولت روحانی بیشتر هم شده
بدبختی اینجاست که شما مشکلاتی رو که آمریکایی ها برای اقتصاد ایران به وجود آوردن هم پای تیم اقتصادی و بی ارزگی دولت میزارین


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> آقا جون همون وضعیت رفا مردم مگه چیزی غیر ازجی دی پی هست، اونو که دیگه عمه احمدی نژاد منتشر نکرده که، البته اگر نمیخوای بگی مسولان بانک جهانی هم ته مونده های احمدی نژادن
> نرخ تورم هم هر چی که بوده توی دولت روحانی بیشتر هم شده
> بدبختی اینجاست که شما مشکلاتی رو که آمریکایی ها برای اقتصاد ایران به وجود آوردن هم پای تیم اقتصادی و بی ارزگی دولت میزارین


من که رشتم اقتصاد نیست میدونم برای یک کشوری که منبع اصلی صادراتش نفته جی دی پی به هیچ عنوان شاخصی برای رفاه و توسعه نیست. شما اخه چطور این حرفو میزنین؟ توی دولت احمدی نژاد قیمت نفت به شدت افزایش پیدا کرد و درامد های نفتی ایران از مجموع تمام دولت های قبلی بیشتر بود، میتونم بپرسم اون پولا چی شد؟
قضاوت اینکه ایا واقعا اوضاع اقتصادی و رفاه مردم بهتر شده یا بدتر رو میذارم به عهده ی وجدان شما و دیگر کاربرای اینجا.

شما جوری میگی تو دولت روحانی تورم بیشتر شده که انگار این اقا ۳ ساله رییس جمهوره. هنوز ۳ ماه هم نشده اخه، انصاف هم خوب چیزیه. همین الانش هم با این وجود قیمت دلار نزدیک ۵۰۰ تومن ارزون شده و مهمتر اینکه به ثبات نسبی رسیده. شما اجازه بده یکم فرصت بگذره حداقل یک سال. امسال که دست دولت علنا بسته هست چون بودجه ۹۲ بسته شده، ببینین تو سال ۹۳ چه میکنن.

در مورد تحریم ها هم عرض کنم خدمتتون احمدی نژاد یکی از بهترین کمک ها به امریکا بود برای بهانه پیدا کردن در مورد افزایش تحریم ها. یعنی نعمتی بود براشون. دهن مبارکش رو باز میکرد بدون ذره ای تعقل یه حرف بی حساب میزد کلی بهانه میداد دستشون. خدمتی که احمدی نژاد به اسراییل کرد هیچ کس نکرد، بیخود نیست اینقدر ناراحتن از رفتنش.

بعدشم مگه فقط تحریم ها اثر داشته تو اقتصاد کشور؟ یعنی مدیریت داخلی هیچ بوده؟ واقعا اینطوریه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> آقا جون همون وضعیت رفا مردم مگه چیزی غیر ازجی دی پی هست، اونو که دیگه عمه احمدی نژاد منتشر نکرده که، البته اگر نمیخوای بگی مسولان بانک جهانی هم ته مونده های احمدی نژادن
> نرخ تورم هم هر چی که بوده توی دولت روحانی بیشتر هم شده
> بدبختی اینجاست که شما مشکلاتی رو که آمریکایی ها برای اقتصاد ایران به وجود آوردن هم پای تیم اقتصادی و بی ارزگی دولت میزارین




دولت محمود هم مثل هر دولتی خوبی و بدیه خودشو داشت و نمیشه یک جانبه قضاوت کرد ولی مرد مومن قبول کن که سیاست خارجیش و سیاست های اقتصادیش پدر مملکت رو درآورد .

شما قدرت خرید مردم رو تو دولت خاتمی با دوره ی اول ریاست جمهوری احمدی نژاد مقایسه کن و بعد قدرت خرید مردم رو تو دوره ی اول و دوم احمدی نژاد مقایسه کن متوجه سیر نزولیش میشی .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> من که رشتم اقتصاد نیست میدونم برای یک کشوری که منبع اصلی صادراتش نفته جی دی پی به هیچ عنوان شاخصی برای رفاه و توسعه نیست. شما اخه چطور این حرفو میزنین؟ توی دولت احمدی نژاد قیمت نفت به شدت افزایش پیدا کرد و درامد های نفتی ایران از مجموع تمام دولت های قبلی بیشتر بود، میتونم بپرسم اون پولا چی شد؟
> قضاوت اینکه ایا واقعا اوضاع اقتصادی و رفاه مردم بهتر شده یا بدتر رو میذارم به عهده ی وجدان شما و دیگر کاربرای اینجا.
> 
> شما جوری میگی تو دولت روحانی تورم بیشتر شده که انگار این اقا ۳ ساله رییس جمهوره. هنوز ۳ ماه هم نشده اخه، انصاف هم خوب چیزیه. همین الانش هم با این وجود قیمت دلار نزدیک ۵۰۰ تومن ارزون شده و مهمتر اینکه به ثبات نسبی رسیده. شما اجازه بده یکم فرصت بگذره حداقل یک سال. امسال که دست دولت علنا بسته هست چون بودجه ۹۲ بسته شده، ببینین تو سال ۹۳ چه میکنن.
> 
> در مورد تحریم ها هم عرض کنم خدمتتون احمدی نژاد یکی از بهترین کمک ها به امریکا بود برای بهانه پیدا کردن در مورد افزایش تحریم ها. یعنی نعمتی بود براشون. دهن مبارکش رو باز میکرد بدون ذره ای تعقل یه حرف بی حساب میزد کلی بهانه میداد دستشون. خدمتی که احمدی نژاد به اسراییل کرد هیچ کس نکرد، بیخود نیست اینقدر ناراحتن از رفتنش.
> 
> بعدشم مگه فقط تحریم ها اثر داشته تو اقتصاد کشور؟ یعنی مدیریت داخلی هیچ بوده؟ واقعا اینطوریه؟


ببین عزیزم، من خوب میدونم وضع اقتصادی الان خرابه حاضرم شرط ببندم که وضعیت خود من از همتون بدتره، اون قدر که حتی روم نمیشه بگم ولی اینقدر هم یادم هست که سال نود قبل از تحریم سوییفت حقیقتا وضعیت رفاه به شدت نسبت به دوره های قبلش افزایش داشت تازه با اینکه طرح هدفمندی هم اجراشده بود و همه میگفتن این طرح تورم زاست.
خودت که داری میگی بهانه، اگر خاتمی هم بود همین میشد . البته اگر دوران طلایی دیپلماسی خاتمی و نتایجش از خاطرتون نرفته.
به هر صورت شب دراز است و قلندر بیدار فعلا که این روحانی 4 سال بیخ ریش ماست نتیجه سیاستهای اون رو هم میبینیم
تا حالاش که هیچی.


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> دولت محمود هم مثل هر دولتی خوبی و بدیه خودشو داشت و نمیشه یک جانبه قضاوت کرد ولی مرد مومن قبول کن که سیاست خارجیش و سیاست های اقتصادیش پدر مملکت رو درآورد .
> 
> 
> شما قدرت خرید مردم رو تو دولت خاتمی با دوره ی اول ریاست جمهوری احمدی نژاد مقایسه کن و بعد قدرت خرید مردم رو تو دوره ی اول و دوم احمدی نژاد مقایسه کن متوجه سیر نزولیش میشی .


من هم عاشق چشم و ابروی احمدی نژاد نبودم و نیستم. میدونم میومد شاخص تورم نقطه به نقطه رو به جای اون یکی مطرح میکرد ولی امروز هم دولت جدیدمون هم داره همون شیوه رو با شکلی بدتر دنبال میکنه
یه مثالش رو قبلا آوردم اگر خواستی بگو تا بازم بیارم
آقا جون میدونی انصاف چیه؟ انصاف اینه که وقتی شاخص جی دی پی وجود داره و منابع بین المللی هم اون رو ارائه میدن و نشون میده که از سال 84 تا سال 90 روند افزایشی داشته، اون رو قبول کنی
از سال نود بعد از تحرم سوییفت افت کرده این رو هم من قبول میکنم، انصاف یعنی این

در مورد سیاست خارجی هم من هیچ ایرادی به احمدی نژاد نمیگیرم. اسراییلیها ما رو تهدید به حمله نظامی کردن و میکنن من هم از رئیس جمهور انتظار دارم جوابشون رو بده شما اگر دوست داری واسشون گل بفرستی به خودت مربوطه
این که سرمایه گذاری های خارجی در زمان این دولت با کل دولتهای قبلی برابری میکنه هم برای من یه مفهوم روشن داره.
فشار امریکاییها روی مسئله هسته ای هم هیچ ربطی به احمدی نژاد نداره، نمونه اش دوران خاتمیه و ان شاالله در اینده خواهم گفت و روحانی
بحران جهانی نفت هم از پنج سال دیگه شروع میشه عمرا روحانی جرات کنه سر مسئله هسته ای کوتاه بیاد


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> من هم عاشق چشم و ابروی احمدی نژاد نبودم و نیستم. میدونم میومد شاخص تورم نقطه به نقطه رو به جای اون یکی مطرح میکرد ولی امروز هم دولت جدیدمون هم داره همون شیوه رو با شکلی بدتر دنبال میکنه
> یه مثالش رو قبلا آوردم اگر خواستی بگو تا بازم بیارم
> آقا جون میدونی انصاف چیه؟ انصاف اینه که وقتی شاخص جی دی پی وجود داره و منابع بین المللی هم اون رو ارائه میدن و نشون میده که از سال 84 تا سال 90 روند افزایشی داشته، اون رو قبول کنی
> از سال نود بعد از تحرم سوییفت افت کرده این رو هم من قبول میکنم، انصاف یعنی این
> 
> در مورد سیاست خارجی هم من هیچ ایرادی به احمدی نژاد نمیگیرم. اسراییلیها ما رو تهدید به حمله نظامی کردن و میکنن من هم از رئیس جمهور انتظار دارم جوابشون رو بده شما اگر دوست داری واسشون گل بفرستی به خودت مربوطه
> این که سرمایه گذاری های خارجی در زمان این دولت با کل دولتهای قبلی برابری میکنه هم برای من یه مفهوم روشن داره.
> فشار امریکاییها روی مسئله هسته ای هم هیچ ربطی به احمدی نژاد نداره، نمونه اش دوران خاتمیه و ان شاالله در اینده خواهم گفت و روحانی
> بحران جهانی نفت هم از پنج سال دیگه شروع میشه عمرا روحانی جرات کنه سر مسئله هسته ای کوتاه بیاد



من در مورد اقتصاد تخصص ندارم که کارشناسانه نظر بدم ولی چیزی که معلومه اینه که قدرت خرید مردم به شدت کاهش پیدا کرده . حقوق ها ثابت مونده و قیمت ها چند برابر شده . خیلی از شرکت ها و کارخانه های ما که به دروغ ادعای خودکفایی می کردن بعد تحریم ها معلوم شد که کاملا وابسته اند .

توی 8 سال دوران احمدی نژاد اختلاف طبقاتی به شدت افزایش پیدا کرد که پولدار ها هر روز پولدار تر بشن و فقیر ها هر روز فقیرتر .

در خصوص سیاست خارجی هم اصلا با شما موافق نیستم عزیز . احمدی نژاد رو میشه به عنوان بی سیاست ترین رئیس جمهور ایران دونست .

این آقا به جای اینکه به دنبال کاهش تنش ها و حساسیت ها باشه هر حرفی رو هر جایی میزد و یه عده حزب الهی افراطی هم ازش حمایت می کردن . دنیای امروز دنیای عربده کشی و قلدر بازی نیست و باید با سیاست جلو رفت و با پنبه سر برید اما شما روابط خارجی ما رو با دنیا در طول 8 سال گذشته ببینید .


من به روحانی رای ندادم ولی فکر نمی کنم که ایشون بتونه 3 یا 4 ماهه حتی 2 ساله معجزه کنه و کشور رو به وضعیت عادی برگردونه .

بهتره منتظر بمونیم و زود قضاوت نکنیم .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> من در مورد اقتصاد تخصص ندارم که کارشناسانه نظر بدم ولی چیزی که معلومه اینه که قدرت خرید مردم به شدت کاهش پیدا کرده . حقوق ها ثابت مونده و قیمت ها چند برابر شده . خیلی از شرکت ها و کارخانه های ما که به دروغ ادعای خودکفایی می کردن بعد تخحریم ها معلوم شد که کاملا وابسته اند .
> 
> توی 8 سال دوران احمدی نژاد اختلاف طبقاتی به شدت افزایش پیدا کرد که پولدار ها هر روز پولدار تر بشن و فقیر ها هر روز فقیرتر .
> 
> در خصوص سیاست خارجی هم اصلا با شما موافق نیستم عزیز . احمدی نژاد رو میشه به عنوان بی سیاست ترین رئیس جمهور ایران دونست .
> 
> این آقا به جای اینکه به دنبال کاهش تنش ها و حساسیت ها باشه هر حرفی رو هر جایی میزد و یه عده حزب الهی افراطی هم ازش حمایت می کردن . دنیای امروز دنیای عربده کشی و قلدر بازی نیست و باید با سیاست جلو رفت و با پنبه سر برید اما شما روابط خارجی ما رو با دنیا رو در طول 8 سال گذشته ببینید .
> 
> 
> من به روحانی رای ندادم ولی فکر نمی کنم که ایشون بتونه 3 یا 4 ماهه حتی 2 ساله معجزه کنه و کور رو به وضعیت عادی برگردونه .
> 
> بهتره منتظر بمونیم و زود قضاوت نکنیم .


Kolan harfat doroste, vali motesafane zendegitoon bad taro bad tar khahad shod.

Age fekr mikonin ke chon ye akhoonde jadid oomade sare kar, zendegitoon behtar mishe eshtebah mikonin. Az ahmadinejad shayad behtar bashe, vali akharesh ye akhoonde jomhooriye eslamie.

Donya, che donyaye shargh che gharb, Irano dar hade kore shomali mibine. Vegheiyatesham ineke ziad be kore shomali Iran fargh nadare. 100 salam Iran zire tavaromo, tahrimo badbakhty kamaresh beshkane, HICH KAS to donya vasash ahamiyat nadare va nakhahad dasht.Ya in arabaye vatan forosh Irano be donya baz mikonan, ya donya be zoor baz mikone Irano, vali ghablesh Iran nabood mishe. 

Dige khod dani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

root said:


> --------------



@Serpentine
Please ban this a$$hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Please ban this a$$hole.



آقا بگیر بخواب دیگه 

مگه کار و زندگی نداری تو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> آقا بگیر بخواب دیگه
> 
> مگه کار و زندگی نداری تو



SooR3NA jan inja taaze shab shode 
Iran saat chande alaan?


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> SooR3NA jan inja taaze shab shode
> Iran saat chande alaan?



5 صبح 

خوابم میاد عجیب ولی باید جزوه هامو تکمیل کنم فردا بخونم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> 5 صبح
> 
> خوابم میاد عجیب ولی باید جزوه هامو تکمیل کنم فردا بخونم



Takmil koni?


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Takmil koni?




آره . بعضی از جزوه ها ناقص بود که خدا رو شکر تازه الان بعد 4-5 ساعت تموم شد 

الانم میخوام برم بخوابم .

راستی شما شبا ساعت چند میخوابی عزیز ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> آره . بعضی از جزوه ها ناقص بود که خدا رو شکر تازه الان بعد 4-5 ساعت تموم شد
> 
> الانم میخوام برم بخوابم .
> 
> راستی شما شبا ساعت چند میخوابی عزیز ؟


LOL man kheyli khaabam monazzam nist.
optimum e khaab , 7 saat hast, vali man beyn e 6 ta 7 saat ma'moulan mikhaabam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> LOL man kheyli khaabam monazzam nist.
> optimum e khaab , 7 saat hast, vali man beyn e 6 ta 7 saat ma'moulan mikhaabam



man beram bekhabam dige .

Shab khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> man beram bekhabam dige .
> 
> Shab khosh


Shab bekheyr


----------



## SOHEIL

Dobare be goh keshidid raft !


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> Man pedaram (ke albate 6 mahe pish az donya raft) arteshi bud va 82 mah sabeghe jebhe dasht, albate age az on estefade nemikardam baz ham moaf budam ba in sharaiet.
> 
> 
> 
> Man karam sakhte yekam, chon mikham daneshgahe khodam (sharif) ghabul sham, alan ruzi 3 saat mofid mikhunzm ke khub nist aslan be nazaram. Baiad bishtar bekhunam. Shoma ba ruzi 2-3 saat mofid kheili rahat mituni ye daneshgahe nesbatan khub ghabul shi va age bishtar bekhuni ye daneshgahe kheili behtar.bastegi be talashe khodet dare.



Jeddi !? Khoda rahmateshon kone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> Jeddi !? Khoda rahmateshon kone



Mamnun, khoda raftegane shoma ro ham biamorze.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Mamnun, khoda raftegane shoma ro ham biamorze.



really sorry for your lost 

rest in heaven forever

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Ostad ghardash 2 ta like mikhay ta tooye most like ha besh 4om

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

hala shodi 4om

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> hala shodi 4om


thanks to you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

agha che khhobe ke too iran section hichki nemitoone trolling kone  makhsoosan araba

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

doroste ke az theme jadid khosham nemiad vali site behtar shode.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha che khhobe ke too iran section hichki nemitoone trolling kone  makhsoosan araba


What? in arabaa ke hamin alaan ham daaran trolling mikonan raaje' be balouchestaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> What? in arabaa ke hamin alaan ham daaran trolling mikonan raaje' be balouchestaan



kho dige nemishe harchi migan serpentine infraction bede , vali harf moft nemitoonan bezanan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> What? in arabaa ke hamin alaan ham daaran trolling mikonan raaje' be balouchestaan


kolan man bazi vagta fek mikonam khoda mikhaste ba in sosmar khora chikar kone. ehtemalan mikhakhaste be bagie neshon bedeh"mibinid age be shoma shour nemidadam intori mishodid".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> kho dige nemishe harchi migan serpentine infraction bede , vali harf moft nemitoonan bezanan


Ettefaaghan ye enteghaadi ke be doust e aziz @Serpentine vaared hast, ine ke kheyli ziyaad ba inaa raah miyaad. tou ghesmat e turkish e forum, rasman ta kasi ye kam ham mozakhraf begeh, ban mikonanesh. 
Serpentine ziyaad az had, open-minded va liberal ba in nafahm ha barkhord mikoneh. in arabian legend age in mozakhrafaati ke emrouz va dirouz neveshteh ra tou section e dige i mizad , ta alaan ban shodeh boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> kolan man bazi vagta fek mikonam khoda mikhaste ba in sosmar khora chikar kone. ehtemalan mikhakhaste be bagie neshon bedeh"mibinid age be shoma shour nemidadam intori mishodid".



khoda hengam khalghe :

1-irania : i'm awesome  2- baghie adama : i'm still awesome  3-araba : why did i do this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

^^^ man nejad parast nistam , i'm just telling the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> kolan man bazi vagta fek mikonam khoda mikhaste ba in sosmar khora chikar kone. ehtemalan mikhakhaste be bagie neshon bedeh"mibinid age be shoma shour nemidadam intori mishodid".



bebin harf e man in hast ke inaa rasman tou forum , tabligh e terorist ha ra mikonan, va be sarbaaz haye koshteh shodeh va iran, ba alfaaz e zesht tohin mikonan. hich kasi yek ham chin chizi ra nemitoune bepazireh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ettefaaghan ye enteghaadi ke be doust e aziz @Serpentine vaared hast, ine ke kheyli ziyaad ba inaa raah miyaad. tou ghesmat e turkish e forum, rasman ta kasi ye kam ham mozakhraf begeh, ban mikonanesh.
> Serpentine ziyaad az had, open-minded va liberal ba in nafahm ha barkhord mikoneh. in arabian legend age in mozakhrafaati ke emrouz va dirouz neveshteh ra tou section e dige i mizad , ta alaan ban shodeh boud.



alan fekresho mikonam rast migi 

@Serpentine man too section turka 2ta comment gozashtam , 2ta ham infraction gereftam ..... torokhoda haleshoono begir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

doostan kasi ba ubuntu (linux based os) kar mikone? 

hich barname ie barash nist va hata music pakhsh nemikone . please help  @SOHEIL


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> bebin harf e man in hast ke inaa rasman tou forum , tabligh e terorist ha ra mikonan, va be sarbaaz haye koshteh shodeh va iran, ba alfaaz e zesht tohin mikonan. hich kasi yek ham chin chizi ra nemitoune bepazireh.


az kassai ke dokhtar bachehaye zire ye mah ro zende bogor mikardan che entezari dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> az kassai ke dokhtar bachehaye zire ye mah ro zende bogor mikardan che entezari dari?



bi shokhi vaghean mellat mozakhrafian ..... akhe kojaye donya ba zan intoori raftar mishe ke too arabestan mishe???

hoghoogh heyvanat too iran bishtar az hoghoogh zan too arabestane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> doostan kasi ba ubuntu (linux based os) kar mikone?
> 
> hich barname ie barash nist va hata music pakhsh nemikone . please help  @SOHEIL


man kamtar az ye mah bahash kar kardam vali ye barneh bod ke baade nasb mitonesti file haye exe ro ejra koni esmesh yadam nist to google bezani miad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rasti man too kelasemoon 80 girl hast , 30 ta boy  kelasemoon 110 nafarast 

30/80 !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> man kamtar az ye mah bahash kar kardam vali ye barneh bod ke baade nasb mitonesti file haye exe ro ejra koni esmesh yadam nist to google bezani miad.



yani barname haye windows toosh ejra mishe ?? kamkam daram az kharidanesh pashimoon misham


----------



## haman10

*نخستین پمپ بنزین‌های ایران + عکس*
قدیمی‌ترین تصویر از تنها پمپ بنزین ثبت شده در فهرست آثار ملی را در تصاویر زیر مشاهده می‌کنید.
گزارش مشرق به نقل از قدس آنلاین، با مراجعه به متون و اسناد تاریخ معاصر در باب نخستین جایگاه پمپ بنزین در ایران، 
شاهد اختلاف نظرهای فراوانی می باشیم؛ چرا که عده ای آن را در آبادان و مسجد سلیمان، گروهی در بین راه شیراز_آبادان و گروهی نیز در ری می دانند، اما جالب تر از آن مکان های نخستین پمپ های بنزین بوده است، به نحوی که اندک تصاویر باقی مانده از آن ها خود گواه این امر می باشد!






قدیمی ترین تصویر از تنها پمپ بنزین ثبت شده در فهرست آثار ملی (پمپ بنزین ری)





پمپ بنزینی بین راهی





قدیمی ترین پمپ بنزین ایران 1306 خورشیدی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> yani barname haye windows toosh ejra mishe ?? kamkam daram az kharidanesh pashimoon misham


na hamashon vali are nasb mishe, age open source kar nemikoni ziad changi be del nemizane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

*برگزاری مانور حمله شیمیایی در متروي تهران*
مانور پدافند غیرعامل با عنوان مقابله با عملیات تروریستی شیمیایی مقارن نیمه شب دیشب در متروی شهید حقانی برگزار شد.
به گزارش مشرق، رامین رادنیا مدیر روابط عمومی سازمان پیش‌گیری و مدیریت سازمان بحران شهر تهران، در مصاحبه با واحد مرکزی خبر، برگزاری مانورها را امری عادی برای افزایش آمادگی و ظرفیت جامعه در مقابله با شرایط خاص و جلوگیری از غافلگیر شدن برشمرد و گفت: این مانور هم مانند مانور زلزله برای آن است که بدانیم در شرایط بحران چه کاری صحیح است و به چه ترتیب باید عمل کنیم.

وی افزود: با توجه به این که مترو یکی از مکانهای عمومی است که می تواند مورد خرابکاری واقع شوند و در برخی کشورهای اروپایی و ژاپن هم شاهد حوادث مترو بودیم، چنین آمادگی از نظر مدیریت شهری، حمل و نقل، هلال احمر،‌اورژانس و بخش های مختلف لازم است.

رادنیا در ادامه گفت: در این مانور با فرض حمله شیمیایی و مصدوم شدن تعدادی از مسافران مترو،‌عملیات شناسایی انجام و سپس برمبنای برنامه ریزی با حضور مرتب نیروهای امداد گر، این عملیات خنثی می شود.

وی افزود: در مرحله بعد مسافران در شرایط امن تخلیه و مواد شیمیایی فرضی از بدن آنها با شستشو جدا می شود و با طی مراحل درمان به شرایط عادی بر می گردند.

رادنیا تصریح کرد: گروههای ارزیاب در همه مراحل حضور دارند و با شناسایی نقاط قوت و ضعف و دادن نمره،‌تلاش می کنند تا خلاء‌های احتمالی برطرف شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

y


haman10 said:


> rasti man too kelasemoon 80 girl hast , 30 ta boy  kelasemoon 110 nafarast
> 
> 30/80 !!


wow ...ours %60
vagti mechanic engineering mikhondam %0.:p they used to call our daneshkade wolves valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> y
> 
> vagti mechanic engineering mikhondam %0.:p



 i cant imagine what u have been through

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ﭼﻬﺎﺭ ﻧﻔﺮﺳﻮﺍﺭ ﺗﺎﮐسي ﻣﯿﺸﻦ ﻭﻟﯽ

ﮐﺮﺍﯾﻪ ﻧﺪﺍﺷﺘﻦ ﺑﺪﻥ! ﻗﺮﺍﺭﮔﺬﺍﺷﺘﻦ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻘﺼﺪ ﮐﻪ ﺭﺳﯿﺪﻥ ﭘﯿﺎﺩﻩ ﺑﺸﻦ ﻭ فرار كنن !

ﺑﻌﺪﺍﺯ ﺭﺳﯿﺪﻥ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻘﺼﺪ ﭼﻬﺎﺭﺗﺎﺷﻮﻥ ﺩﺭﺍﯼ ﻣﺎﺷﯿﻨﻮ ﺑﺎﺯﻣﯿﮑﻦ ﻭ با سرعت ﭘﺎ ﺑﻪ ﻓﺮﺍﺭ ﻣﯿﺬﺍﺭﻥ.

ﻣﯿﺮﻥ ﺗﺎ ﻣﯿﺮﺳﻦ ﺑﻪ ﯾﻪ ﺳﺎﺧﺘﻤﻮﻥ ﺗﺎﺭﯾﮏ ﻫﯿﭽﮑﯽ ﻫﯿﭽﮑﯽ ﺭﻭ ﻧﻤﯿﺪﯾﺪ ﻭ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺻﺪﺍﯼ تند تند زدن

ﻧﻔﺴﺸﻮﻥ ﻣﯿﺎﺩ،ﯾﮑﯿﺸﻮﻥ زد رو شونه ﺑﻐﻠﯿﺶ ﺑﻬﺶ ﮔﻔﺖ ﻓﮑﺮﺷﻮ بكن ﺣﺎﻻ ﺭﺍﻧﻨﺪﻩ ﭼﻪ ﺣﺎﻟﯽ داره؟!؟!!

بهش گفت بابا راننده منم،فقط بگين چي شده؟؟!


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> alan fekresho mikonam rast migi
> 
> @Serpentine man too section turka 2ta comment gozashtam , 2ta ham infraction gereftam ..... torokhoda haleshoono begir





rmi5 said:


> Ettefaaghan ye enteghaadi ke be doust e aziz @Serpentine vaared hast, ine ke kheyli ziyaad ba inaa raah miyaad. tou ghesmat e turkish e forum, rasman ta kasi ye kam ham mozakhraf begeh, ban mikonanesh.
> Serpentine ziyaad az had, open-minded va liberal ba in nafahm ha barkhord mikoneh. in arabian legend age in mozakhrafaati ke emrouz va dirouz neveshteh ra tou section e dige i mizad , ta alaan ban shodeh boud.


Khob age manam mesle on admina raftar konam, hamum fohsha ro be man midan va dige aslan kesi jorat nemikone nazar bezare. Faidash chie?

Alan tu on thread, hei on arabian legend migoft shoma terroristin, shoma ham migoftin ke na, khodetun terroristin. Khob faideie in bahs chie? Yani gharare yeki ghabul kone akharesh ke are, man terrorist hastam, ghane shodam ensafan? Khob malume ke na, faghat nefrate beine 2 taraf bishtar mishe, bedune kuchektarin faidei. Vali ba commenti ke man gozashtam khodesh fahmid che ghalati karde va moze girish serfan az ruie nefrat bude va na mantegh.
Age gharar be tohin kardan bashe, bale man ham baladam, vali faidei nadare. Etefaghan admine bakhshe turkey eshtebah mikone, on kesaie ro ke ban mikone faghat asabaniateshun bushtar mishe, bedune inke betune javabe manteghi bede.

Hala agar manam ino ban mikardam, ghatan pishe khodesh migoft bebin natunestan tahamole harfam to bokonan va banam kardan, pas hagh ba mane. Etefaghan injuri behtare, baiad jelosh vaisi va MANTEGHI javab bedi, ya khodesh mifahmeo bikhial mishe, ya inke tohin mikone va edame mide ke dar in surat sezavare ban shodan hast.

Yeki az dalaieli ke ma tuie keshvaremun kamtar tahamole harfe mokhalefo darim ine ke be surate selsele maratebi az bala be paien, harki harfe mokhakef zade sarkub shode. Vazir moavenesho tobikh mikone, moaven ye ja dg sare raiese ye sherkat khali mikone, raiese sherkat mizane tu sare karmande khodesh va karmand ham tu sare paientar az khodesh. Va haminjuri ta akhar.

Nemikham begam man roshan fekramo in harfa ya bahse jamee shenakhti bokonam,  Vali jedan hamishe ba mahrum va sarkub kardan kar dorost nemishe, vali ghabul daram age taraf zabun nafahm bud, baiad be zur motevasel shod, khialetun rahat, man ye ruie onvari ham daram ke kamtar dide mishe. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Khob age manam mesle on admina raftar konam, hamum fohsha ro be man midan va dige aslan kesi jorat nemikone nazar bezare. Faidash chie?
> 
> Alan tu on thread, hei on arabian legend migoft shoma terroristin, shoma ham migoftin ke na, khodetun terroristin. Khob faideie in bahs chie? Yani gharare yeki ghabul kone akharesh ke are, man terrorist hastam, ghane shodam ensafan? Khob malume ke na, faghat nefrate beine 2 taraf bishtar mishe, bedune kuchektarin faidei. Vali ba commenti ke man gozashtam khodesh fahmid che ghalati karde va moze girish serfan az ruie nefrat bude va na mantegh.
> Age gharar be tohin kardan bashe, bale man ham baladam, vali faidei nadare. Etefaghan admine bakhshe turkey eshtebah mikone, on kesaie ro ke ban mikone faghat asabaniateshun bushtar mishe, bedune inke betune javabe manteghi bede.
> 
> Hala agar manam ino ban mikardam, ghatan pishe khodesh migoft bebin natunestan tahamole harfam to bokonan va banam kardan, pas hagh ba mane. Etefaghan injuri behtare, baiad jelosh vaisi va MANTEGHI javab bedi, ya khodesh mifahmeo bikhial mishe, ya inke tohin mikone va edame mide ke dar in surat sezavare ban shodan hast.
> 
> Yeki az dalaieli ke ma tuie keshvaremun kamtar tahamole harfe mokhalefo darim ine ke be surate selsele maratebi az bala be paien, harki harfe mokhakef zade sarkub shode. Vazir moavenesho tobikh mikone, moaven ye ja dg sare raiese ye sherkat khali mikone, raiese sherkat mizane tu sare karmande khodesh va karmand ham tu sare paientar az khodesh. Va haminjuri ta akhar.
> 
> Nemikham begam man roshan fekramo in harfa ya bahse jamee shenakhti bokonam,  Vali jedan hamishe ba mahrum va sarkub kardan kar dorost nemishe, vali ghabul daram age taraf zabun nafahm bud, baiad be zur motevasel shod, khialetun rahat, man ye ruie onvari ham daram ke kamtar dide mishe. :p



az lahaze fani kari ke shoma mikoni doroste vali hich kodom az maha ta hala az koshte shodan ye arabestani ezhare khoshhali nakarde, masaleye ona ba ma bahse terroristo syria o in harfa nist, gazie sare ye ogdeye gadimie ke ina az ma daran, vagar na man shakhsan age on sabet kone ke ma terroristim gabol mikonam va azash ozr khahi mikonam. amma noktash injast ke on khodesh midoneh ke dareh dorogh mige.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> az lahaze fani kari ke shoma mikoni doroste vali hich kodom az maha ta hala az koshte shodan ye arabestani ezhare khoshhali nakarde, masaleye ona ba ma bahse terroristo syria o in harfa nist, gazie sare ye ogdeye gadimie ke ina az ma daran, vagar na man shakhsan age on sabet kone ke ma terroristim gabol mikonam va azash ozr khahi mikonam. amma noktash injast ke on khodesh midoneh ke dareh dorogh mige.



vali man hich vaght nagoftam shoma az koshte shodane ye arabestani ezhare khoshhali kardin, man in mozu ro matrah kardam ta khodesh khejalat bekeshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> alan fekresho mikonam rast migi
> @Serpentine man too section turka 2ta comment gozashtam , 2ta ham infraction gereftam ..... torokhoda haleshoono begir



albatte kaari ke shoma kardi ham eshtebaah boud, ke khodet ham midouni aziz  ammaa kheyli mohkam baahaat barkhord kardan. ke khob khodet ham midouni ta haddi haghghet boud  va baraaye hamin ham ghaa'edatan, aakharesh kheyli az in mozou' naaraahat nisti, makhsousan age ravaali ke oun ha daarand, baraaye hameh ejraa beshe.
vali in arabaa rasman har ghalati ke mikhaan tou section e ma mikonan.


Ostad said:


> az kassai ke dokhtar bachehaye zire ye mah ro zende bogor mikardan che entezari dari?


Man aslan entezaari az ounaa nadaaram, oun ha hamin alaan ham aadam haye motemaddeni nistand.
har chizi ke hastand be khodeshoun marbouteh, chizi ke baraaye man mohemme ine ke dar mored e keshvar e ma dahaneshoun ra baaz nakonand va har chi laayegh khodeshoun hast be ma begand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Khob age manam mesle on admina raftar konam, hamum fohsha ro be man midan va dige aslan kesi jorat nemikone nazar bezare. Faidash chie?
> 
> Alan tu on thread, hei on arabian legend migoft shoma terroristin, shoma ham migoftin ke na, khodetun terroristin. Khob faideie in bahs chie? Yani gharare yeki ghabul kone akharesh ke are, man terrorist hastam, ghane shodam ensafan? Khob malume ke na, faghat nefrate beine 2 taraf bishtar mishe, bedune kuchektarin faidei. Vali ba commenti ke man gozashtam khodesh fahmid che ghalati karde va moze girish serfan az ruie nefrat bude va na mantegh.
> Age gharar be tohin kardan bashe, bale man ham baladam, vali faidei nadare. Etefaghan admine bakhshe turkey eshtebah mikone, on kesaie ro ke ban mikone faghat asabaniateshun bushtar mishe, bedune inke betune javabe manteghi bede.
> 
> Hala agar manam ino ban mikardam, ghatan pishe khodesh migoft bebin natunestan tahamole harfam to bokonan va banam kardan, pas hagh ba mane. Etefaghan injuri behtare, baiad jelosh vaisi va MANTEGHI javab bedi, ya khodesh mifahmeo bikhial mishe, ya inke tohin mikone va edame mide ke dar in surat sezavare ban shodan hast.
> 
> Yeki az dalaieli ke ma tuie keshvaremun kamtar tahamole harfe mokhalefo darim ine ke be surate selsele maratebi az bala be paien, harki harfe mokhakef zade sarkub shode. Vazir moavenesho tobikh mikone, moaven ye ja dg sare raiese ye sherkat khali mikone, raiese sherkat mizane tu sare karmande khodesh va karmand ham tu sare paientar az khodesh. Va haminjuri ta akhar.
> 
> Nemikham begam man roshan fekramo in harfa ya bahse jamee shenakhti bokonam,  Vali jedan hamishe ba mahrum va sarkub kardan kar dorost nemishe, vali ghabul daram age taraf zabun nafahm bud, baiad be zur motevasel shod, khialetun rahat, man ye ruie onvari ham daram ke kamtar dide mishe. :p



Bebin @Serpentine jan, doust e khoubam, beyn e azadi va anarchy fargh hast. shoma hamisheh yek seri az ghavaanin hast ke baayad ra'aayat koni. ra'aayat e ghaanoun mafhoumesh naghze azadi ye bayaan nist. mafhoum e azadi ye bayaan ham, aazaad boudan e tohin be shakhs va ... nist.
ye mesaal miyaaram baraat.
in yaarou ke esmesh root hast, ba'd az kolli fohsh va tohin sare ghaziye baloushestan, oumade tou in thread va neveshte:


> ----------------


 va shoma be jaaye inke in avazi ra ban koni va postesh ra pak koni, kheyli mohtaramaaneh neshasti baraash tozih daadi. fekr kardi khod e yaarou nemifahmeh ke in kaar ha appropriate nist? aziz e man , oun kaamel mifahme va in kaar ra be ghasd e tohin anjam mideh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> a shoma be jaaye inke in avazi ra ban koni va postesh ra pak koni, kheyli mohtaramaaneh neshasti baraash tozih daadi. fekr kardi khod e yaarou nemifahmeh ke in kaar ha appropriate nist? aziz e man , oun kaamel mifahme va in kaar ra be ghasd e tohin anjam mideh.



Agree completely with this part... agar ino tue forume torkiye neveshte bud, saresho khurd mikardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

بچه ها این فینگلیش چیه دیگه آدم حالش بهم میخوره یا فارسی بنویسین یا انگلیسی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

dar mored e in arabian legend ham baayad begam, bale , in bahs ha faayedeh i nadaareh, ammaa dalil e vojoud e in bahs ha in hast, ke inhaa didan shoma kaarishoun nadaari, be khodeshoun ejaaze midan ke biyaan inja va in bahs ha ra raah bendaazan va baraaye khodeshoun taakht va taaz konand.
doust e aziz, @Serpentine , man midounam ke shoma kheyli zahmat mikeshi, va dastet ham dard nakone. ammaa ye chizi ra bedoun, aadam ha, mentality haye mokhtalef daarand, baraaye ba'zi, ehteraam va motemaddenaaneh harf zadan, ta'rif shode nist, va inke fekr koni ke inaa ba 4 ta harf e ma, motemadden mishand, khiyaal e khaami bish nist. faghat baayad ye jouri baahaashoun barkhord kard ke befahmand, dar mored e ma ye ham chin ghalat haayi nakonand.


----------



## SOHEIL

High !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> بچه ها این فینگلیش چیه دیگه آدم حالش بهم میخوره یا فارسی بنویسین یا انگلیسی



aziz man keyboard e farsi nadaaram, age bekhaam farsi type konam, baayad az google translate estefaade konam, ke oun ham kheyli kond hast.
bahs ham beyn e khodemoun hast, va baraaye hamin ham doust nadaaram ke be ingilisi benevisam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Agree completely with this part... agar ino tue forume torkiye neveshte bud, saresho khurd mikardan


Thanks, can you read persian? very nice.


Serpentine said:


> vali man hich vaght nagoftam shoma az koshte shodane ye arabestani ezhare khoshhali kardin, man in mozu ro matrah kardam ta khodesh khejalat bekeshe.


aziz, shoma baayad mentality ye aadam ha ra beshnaasi, baraaye ba'zi ha khejaalat keshidan aslan vojoud nadaareh.


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> Agree completely with this part... agar ino tue forume torkiye neveshte bud, saresho khurd mikardan


nice
how do u know persian brah?


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> aziz man keyboard e farsi nadaaram, age bekhaam farsi type konam, baayad az google translate estefaade konam, ke oun ham kheyli kond hast.
> bahs ham beyn e khodemoun hast, va baraaye hamin ham doust nadaaram ke be ingilisi benevisam


شما 90 درصد بحثاتون هیچ مشکلی نداره که غیر ایرانیها بخوان بفهمن
در ضمن مطمئن باش اینا اینقدر هم بیکار نیستن بخوان وقتشون رو صرف گوگل ترنزلیت بکنن که بفهمن شما چی میگین
کیبوردت هم 4 تا لیبل بچسبون روش
حالا شما کیبورد نداری بقیه که دارن
----------------اینم افتضاح گوگل ترنزلیت، کی میخواد بفهمه-----------
You do not have any non-Iranians Bhsatvn 90 percent jump BfhmnBe sure of this, so there will not recite the unemployed spend Vqtshvn Google Trnzlyt Bfhmn Bknn that what you sayThe fourth method is to label keyboard BchsbvnNow you do not have keyboards that have the

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> بچه ها این فینگلیش چیه دیگه آدم حالش بهم میخوره یا فارسی بنویسین یا انگلیسی



محسن عصبانی میشود!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

6788 post ... 12 ta !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> محسن عصبانی میشود!!


من لود مخم میره رو 100 درصد تا بتونم بفهمم شماها چی نوشتین، برا همین 90 درصد کامنتای اینجوری رو بیخیال میشم و نمیخونم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

برای خاطر محسن خان , حسن ختام را به خط پارسی می نویسم 

ادب نااهل را چون گردکان بر گنبد است
اینها فقط چوب تر باید بالای سرشون باشه و گر نه به اینها آزادی دادن مثال سنگ را بستن و سگ را آزاد گذاشتن هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



justin bieber is not a girl !! 

she is lady

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> LOL


تو اگه فهمیدی مفهوم این عکس چیه به من هم بگو، من که کارم آی تی هست نفهمیدم
-------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> تو اگه فهمیدی مفهوم این عکس چیه به من هم بگو، من که کارم آی تی هست نفهمیدم


Ghaziye ine ke daareh IE ra maskhareh mikone.
ba'd az inke firefox, chrome, and opera kolli haf zadan, aakharesh IE taazeh javaab e sho'aar e ghesmat e avval ra daad 
ya'ni inke IE be nesbat e hame ye morourgar ha, kheyli kond va daaghoun hast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> -------------
> فهمیدم، ظاهرا به شیوه منگلستان از پایین به بالا بود


na aziz, az hamoun baalaa be paain hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

emrooz mesle adamaye motemaden post gozashtim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> emrooz mesle adamaye motemaden post gozashtim


ظاهرا سرعت اینترنتم واگیرداره رو مخم تاثیر گذاشته


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> ظاهرا سرعت اینترنتم واگیرداره رو مخم تاثیر گذاشته


بالام جان تو ایران اینترنت بسیار مسخرست!!
من الان مثلا پهنای باندم 4مگه ولی سرعت دانلودم فقط 500 کیلوبایت هست!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

3ta , ta 6800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> بالام جان تو ایران اینترنت بسیار مسخرست!!
> من الان مثلا پهنای باندم 4مگه ولی سرعت دانلودم فقط 500 کیلوبایت هست!!


درسته دیگه 
4Mbite = 512 KByte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> بالام جان تو ایران اینترنت بسیار مسخرست!!
> من الان مثلا پهنای باندم 4مگه ولی سرعت دانلودم فقط 500 کیلوبایت هست!!


درسته دیگه 
4Mbite = 512 Kbyte
واقعا که راست گفتن سواره خبر از پیاده نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

میشه یکی به من بگه هدفتون چند تا پست تو این تاپیکه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Bebin @Serpentine jan, doust e khoubam, beyn e azadi va anarchy fargh hast. shoma hamisheh yek seri az ghavaanin hast ke baayad ra'aayat koni. ra'aayat e ghaanoun mafhoumesh naghze azadi ye bayaan nist. mafhoum e azadi ye bayaan ham, aazaad boudan e tohin be shakhs va ... nist.
> ye mesaal miyaaram baraat.
> in yaarou ke esmesh root hast, ba'd az kolli fohsh va tohin sare ghaziye baloushestan, oumade tou in thread va neveshte: va shoma be jaaye inke in avazi ra ban koni va postesh ra pak koni, kheyli mohtaramaaneh neshasti baraash tozih daadi. fekr kardi khod e yaarou nemifahmeh ke in kaar ha appropriate nist? aziz e man , oun kaamel mifahme va in kaar ra be ghasd e tohin anjam mideh.



albate eshtebah nashe rmi5 jan, man afrade ziadi ro inja ban kardam va be khateresh tohin ham ziad shenidam, bakhshe jalebesh ham injast ke kheiliash ham az tarafe karbaraie irani bude. man pedaram kamtar az 3 hafte bud fot shode bud, ye karbaraie kheili bad dahane irani ro ban kardam, omad harchi ke laieghe khodesh va khanevadash bud goft be man, va lbate manam entezaresh ro dashtam, vali baz ham in kar ro kardam.

ina ro migam ke fek nakonin man dust daram naghshe sib zamini ro bazi konam va ejaze midam harki har ghalati mikhad bokone, aslan intor nist. hala shoma nesbatan jadid hasti, az karbaraie dige beporsi migan behet ke kheili az in troll ha az turk ha, arab ha va khode irania hata be khune man teshne hastan, vali man ta jaie ke ja dare sai mikonam ye vaght sue estefade nakonam az ekhtiaratam. na inke begam mod budan inja kheili kare ba ahamaiat va mohemie, vali khob hame chi az hamin chizaie kuchik shoru mishe.

be har hal be ruie chashm, man kari ke inja anjam midam be khatere shoma karbaraie irani hast, na kase dg. sai mikonam az in be bad mohkam tar barkhord konam ba troll ha.

rasti on poste root ke bala quote kardi, safheie chande? begu beram pakesh konam, be hamrahe poste khodam.



SOHEIL said:


>



eyval man bahusham. parchame mordadia balast 

kase dg mordadi hast inja??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> درسته دیگه
> 4Mbite = 512 Kbyte
> واقعا که راست گفتن سواره خبر از پیاده نداره



نمی دونستم اوا !! 


mohsen said:


> میشه یکی به من بگه هدفتون چند تا پست تو این تاپیکه



نه نمیشه!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



@Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> albate eshtebah nashe rmi5 jan, man afrade ziadi ro inja ban kardam va be khateresh tohin ham ziad shenidam, bakhshe jalebesh ham injast ke kheiliash ham az tarafe karbaraie irani bude. man pedaram kamtar az 3 hafte bud fot shode bud, ye karbaraie kheili bad dahane irani ro ban kardam, omad harchi ke laieghe khodesh va khanevadash bud goft be man, va lbate manam entezaresh ro dashtam, vali baz ham in kar ro kardam.
> 
> ina ro migam ke fek nakonin man dust daram naghshe sib zamini ro bazi konam va ejaze midam harki har ghalati mikhad bokone, aslan intor nist. hala shoma nesbatan jadid hasti, az karbaraie dige beporsi migan behet ke kheili az in troll ha az turk ha, arab ha va khode irania hata be khune man teshne hastan, vali man ta jaie ke ja dare sai mikonam ye vaght sue estefade nakonam az ekhtiaratam. na inke begam mod budan inja kheili kare ba ahamaiat va mohemie, vali khob hame chi az hamin chizaie kuchik shoru mishe.
> 
> be har hal be ruie chashm, man kari ke inja anjam midam be khatere shoma karbaraie irani hast, na kase dg. sai mikonam az in be bad mohkam tar barkhord konam ba troll ha.
> 
> rasti on poste root ke bala quote kardi, safheie chande? begu beram pakesh konam, be hamrahe poste khodam.
> 
> 
> 
> eyval man bahusham. parchame mordadia balast
> 
> kase dg mordadi hast inja??


@Serpentine aziz, dargozasht e pedaretoun ra tasliyat migam. dard e vaghean sangini hast.
shoma hamoun tor ke ghablan ham goftam, moderator e khoubi hasti, va kheyli zahmat ham mikeshi. ma ham inaa ra mibinim va ghadresh ra midounim.
age ham enteghaadi daashtam, in boude ke ba'zi oghaat ziyaadi mehraboun ba mellat barkhord mikoni, va kollan asl ra bar in mizaari ke hame ham hatman aadam haye khoubi hastand. albaatte in ta haddi ham laazem hast.
jaa haayi ke in troll, be esme root, comment gozaashte, ya commentesh quote shode, inha hast:
Safhe 102 , post 1529
Safhe 102 , post 1530
Safhe 103 , post 1531
ounjaa haayi ke khodam quote karde boudam azash ra ham paak kardam.
Dastet dard nakone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine aziz jaan sare @IranZamin @PersianGodKing chii oomad dadash??

oona chetor adamaee boodan? man postashoono ta oonja ee ke khoondam nationalist vali mohtaramane bood

chera life time ban shodan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>


che jaaleb , ooni ke ino neveshte pedar sookhte vared boode!!

albendazole va mebendazole ghorse zede angal hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 che khabar balam ? emrooz kam harf boodi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 che khabar balam ? emrooz kam harf boodi



baraye inke hadaf nadarim !

bayad roye 200 safhe hadaf gozari konim !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 che khabar balam ? emrooz kam harf boodi


Are, goftam ye kam arse ra be javoun ha vaagozaar konam 
shanbeh , 1shanbeh ha chon ta'til hastim, bishtar miyaam forum  vali weekday saram sholough mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> baraye inke hadaf nadarim !
> 
> bayad roye 200 safhe hadaf gozari konim !



200 safhe ? dude !!! hadaf gozarie boland modat mikoni?   

it takes 2-3 weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> baraye inke hadaf nadarim !
> bayad roye 200 safhe hadaf gozari konim !



LOL, 200 safhe???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> 200 safhe ? dude !!! hadaf gozarie boland modat mikoni?
> 
> it takes 2-3 weeks


LOL, are , ofogh e 1404 hastesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
albatteh inghadr @SOHEIL oftaade rou dore tond, ke shaayad ta farda ham residim be 200
albatte ensaafan kheyli mohem nist te'daad e post ha. dirouz baraaye sargarmi khoub boud vali dige nabaayad mo'taad beshim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


>


kheyli baahaaleh, man ham doust daaram ye baar in harkat ra bezanam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> kheyli baahaaleh, man ham doust daaram ye baar in harkat ra bezanam



ishalah bia iran mano soheil dasteto migirim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ishalah bia iran mano soheil dasteto migirim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kho chie ?? jish daram kho !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine 
alaan didam ke shoma oun post ha ra paak kardi, kheyli mamnoun, dastet dard nakone


----------



## haman10

leyla dar va kon manam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ooh kidney yokhdi !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dustan age eshkali nadare tarikhe tavalodetun ro be hamrahe mah begin bebinim ki be kie? Esalatetun ham begin age mitunin.

Az khodam shoru mikonam, mordade 1370.esalatan khuzestan, ham pedaram ham madaram onjaie hastan, albate khodam motevalede bushehr hastam, bacheie bandarom be ebarati 

Albate alan sakene tehran hastim, 13 sali mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ooh kidney yokhdi !!



in yeki like nadaasht 
che jouri deleshoun miyaad ye ham chin baazi hayi anjam bedan? esmesh ra ham mizaaran varzesh. tou rouheshoun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> leyla dar va kon manam


OMG... hanouz saaheb khouneh zende hast?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Dustan age eshkali nadare tarikhe tavalodetun ro be hamrahe mah begin bebinim ki be kie? Esalatetun ham begin age mitunin.
> 
> Az khodam shoru mikonam, mordade 1370.esalatan khuzestan, ham pedaram ham madaram onjaie hastan, albate khodam motevalede bushehr hastam, bacheie bandarom be ebarati
> 
> Albate alan sakene tehran hastim, 13 sali mishe



khob miresim be haman jan !!

man motevalede 26 mordad 1371 mibasham !! esalatan kermanshahi ama khob azari hastim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> in yeki like nadaasht
> che jouri deleshoun miyaad ye ham chin baazi hayi anjam bedan? esmesh ra ham mizaaran varzesh. tou rouheshoun.



western culture baby


----------



## haman10

ey baw , chera yeho hame mizaran miran 

asan hala ke injoori shod manam miram dars mikhoonam farda quiz migire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

would anyone share with us some funny Iranian jokes? which city/ group of people are the jokes about? like for example the Syrian jokes are always about the people of Homs...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Dustan age eshkali nadare tarikhe tavalodetun ro be hamrahe mah begin bebinim ki be kie? Esalatetun ham begin age mitunin.
> Az khodam shoru mikonam, mordade 1370.esalatan khuzestan, ham pedaram ham madaram onjaie hastan, albate khodam motevalede bushehr hastam, bacheie bandarom be ebarati
> Albate alan sakene tehran hastim, 13 sali mishe



man ke background e mixed daaram, az taraf e maadari, azarbaijani hastam, dar vaaghe' baraaye ham azarbaijan e Iran va ham azarbaijan e ghafghaz. az taraf pedari ham ke shomali  albatte khob tehrani ham ke hastam.
@haman10 to che tori ham esaalatan kermanshahi hasti va ham azari? mage kermanshah ham tork daareh?
@Serpentine baraaye kojaaye khouzestan hasti shoma? abadan, dezful, ahvaz?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> would anyone share with us some funny Iranian jokes? which city/ group of people are the jokes about? like for example the Syrian jokes are always about the people of Homs...



well iranian jokes are abt azeri iranians (like me) and qazvini people  @rmi5 @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> well iranian jokes are abt azeri iranians (like me) and qazvini people  @rmi5 @Ostad


 tell me one please..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> well iranian jokes are abt azeri iranians (like me) and qazvini people  @rmi5 @Ostad



and also about Lurs, khuzestanis( Abadani people), and about Isfahanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 to che tori ham esaalatan kermanshahi hasti va ham azari? mage kermanshah ham tork daareh?



ta esalatan chi bashe ..... man pedare pedar bozorgam kermanshah boode , ama khob ghabl az oon tabriz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Syrian Lion said:


> tell me one please..


@haman10
I suggest to you to tell him a joke about Qazvinis


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> I suggest to you to tell him a joke about Qazvinis


they are in persian , how?



Syrian Lion said:


> tell me one please..



how ? they are all in persian !!

help @rmi5


----------



## rmi5

http://javagap.ir/pic/3.jpg





@haman10 This one can help you to explain it better to @Syrian Lion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

did anyone watch maritime silk road?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> they are in persian , how?
> 
> 
> 
> how ? they are all in persian !!
> 
> help @rmi5


translate / explain lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> http://javagap.ir/pic/3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 This one can help you to explain it better to @Syrian Lion



u see syrian lion , qhazvini people are called g.a.y for fun!!! in this pic u see an american soldier attacking qazvin before and after the attack

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> did anyone watch maritime silk road?


yeah my dear, I watched it in cinema, 
sorry if you like it, but it sucks in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> u see syrian lion , qhazvini people are called g.a.y for fun!!! in this pic u see an american soldier attacking qazvin before and after the attack


hahaha, he got what he deserved hahah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> yeah my dear, I watched it in cinema,
> sorry if you like it, but it sucks in my opinion.


i didn't watch it yet. torrent is too slow. then i guess there's no point of waiting to download

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> hahaha, he got what he deserved hahah



now its your turn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> i didn't watch it yet. torrent is too slow. then i guess there's no point of waiting to download


Nope, not at all 
I suggest you to watch Iranian movies by this website:
http://forum.iranproud.com/download-movie-iranian-movies-c8
you can watch them online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 : abrooye mamlekato bordim baa een joke tokhmimoon !! 

ehsas azab vojdan daram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Syrian Lion : waiting for homs jokes here bro!! 

u think u can hear our top secret without giving yours??  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 : abrooye mamlekato bordim baa een joke tokhmimoon !!
> 
> ehsas azab vojdan daram


ettefaaghan neshoun daadim ke mellat e ma ghashang mard hastan LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Nope, not at all
> I suggest you to watch Iranian movies by this website:
> http://forum.iranproud.com/download-movie-iranian-movies-c8
> you can watch them online.



the problem is they don't have english subtitles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> the problem is they don't have english subtitles



Which type of movies do you like? maybe we could give you the names of some Iranian movies, and you can download them and find subtitle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> @Syrian Lion : waiting for homs jokes here bro!!
> 
> u think u can hear our top secret without giving yours??  lol


I couldn't think of any funny jokes... it always happen when someone asks to tell them a joke.. lol

so there are 4 devils in the Homsi head... why ??

one devil gives him the evil scheme ( or plan to do evil doings) and the other three try to explain it to him... 


so a homsi went to visit his friend house... while he was at his friend house , bullets started raining, and bombs everywhere ( you know war).. his friend told him to stay the night, because it not safe to go out... so his friend went to make dinner, after he finished making dinner he saw his friend bleeding and limping , he asked him... What happened to you?? he said, I went to my house to get my pajamas.. 


those were dumb ones, but I couldn't think of the funny ones for now... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Which type of movies do you like? maybe we could give you the names of some Iranian movies, and you can download them and find subtitle.



i like anything except for unrealistic bollywood type action movies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> I went to my house to get my pajamas..



OMG!! so u guys make the same jokes iranians make about azeri people!!!! lol   you just can replace "homsi"with " iranian azeri"!!

from now on i love homsi people (as i'm azeri) ; dear brothers of homs we love u from iran we have the same pain   

accept our condolences !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Azizam 
BTW, I suggest you these ones:

By Asghar Farhadi:
2006 _Fireworks Wednesday چهارشنبه سوریChaharshanbe-soori_
2009 _About Elly درباره الی Darbareye Elly _
2011 _A Separation جدایی نادر از سیمین Jodaeiye Nader az Simin_2013

By Reza Mir karimi
2005 So Close, So Far *خیلی دور، خیلی نزدیک*

By Ebrahim Hatamikia:

_Be Rang-E Arqavan_ (2004) ("In Purple")
_Az Karkheh ta Rhein_ (1993) (released as "From Karkheh to Rhine")
_Ajans-E Shisheh-I_ (1997) (released as _The Glass Agency_ in America)
And also many of Majid Majidi's movies, including "Children of Heaven"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> OMG!! so u guys make the same jokes iranians make about azeri people!!!! lol   you just can replace "homsi"with " iranian azeri"!!
> 
> from now on i love homsi people (as i'm azeri) ; dear brothers of homs we love u from iran we have the same pain
> 
> accept our condolences !!


and the same with Homsi, they are proud that the jokes are all about them lol......

we also have joke about Hamaoui people from Hama, Hama tries to compete with Homs regarding the jokes... so this is joke is about both of them ...

so once the people of Hama were mad that all jokes were only about Homs, they wanted to do something to change that, so one Hamoui suggested to make something stupid, so people can make fun and jokes about them... so he suggested building a water dam in the middle of the desert... that will for sure start getting the people's attention... so they build the dam and finished it, of course it was crazy idea, so the jokes started targeting them, and people of Hama were glad, they finally beat Homs, next week they went to check the dam and see if anything happened to it, since it is in the middle of the desert, they found the Homsis swimming in it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Abbas Kiarostami is also a well-known director, who has won tons of international prizes including Golden Palm of Cannes Film Festival. Some people like him very much, but some people cannot get connected to his movies.


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> and the same with Homsi, they are proud that the jokes are all about them lol......
> 
> we also have joke about Hamaoui people from Hama, Hama tries to compete with Homs regarding the jokes... so this is joke is about both of them ...
> 
> so once the people of Hama were mad that all jokes were only about Homs, they wanted to do something to change that, so one Hamoui suggested to make something stupid, so people can make fun and jokes about them... so he suggested building a water dam in the middle of the desert... that will for sure start getting the people's attention... so they build the dam and finished it, of course it was crazy idea, so the jokes started targeting them, and people of Hama were glad, they finally beat Homs, next week they went to check the dam and see if anything happened to it, since it is in the middle of the desert, they found the Homsis swimming in it



u people seem to love each other !! well in iran people are also more interested to tell jokes about themselves!! for ex. if i ever try to tell a joke to @rmi5 @SOHEIL @Ostad ... it will be abt azeris !!

anyway love to see homs !! my first visit to syria will start from homs in 2014!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> u people seem to love each other !! well in iran people are also more interested to tell jokes about themselves!! for ex. if i ever try to tell a joke to @rmi5 @SOHEIL @Ostad ... it will be abt azeris !!
> anyway love to see homs !! my first visit to syria will be homs in 2014!!



Easy dude, If you tell jokes about azeris, I will kick your a$$ with all my due respects for you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


>




@Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> @*Chinese-Dragon*



i reported him long ago 



rmi5 said:


> Easy dude, If you tell jokes about azeris, I will kick your a$$ with all my do respects for you



avalan due respect, na do respect   

dovoman shinim binim baw!! etefaghan too khoone ke tarif mikonam pedaram bishtar az hame mikhande !! 

akhe man faghat az taraf pedari azariam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i reported him long ago
> avalan due respect, na do respect
> dovoman shinim binim baw!! etefaghan too khoone ke tarif mikonam pedaram bishtar az hame mikhande !!



come on dude!!!
az man ghalat emlaayi migiri
kollan joke haye ghomi kheyli khoub nist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> come on dude!!!
> az man ghalat emlaayi migiri
> kollan joke haye ghomi kheyli khoub nist



khob maloome vali nabayad jedi begirim! 

man doostam ke kordan , amdan mian baram joke torki migan, khob man age mese shooma gheyrati boodam bayad mizadam fakeshono miavordam paeen!!

darzemn hamin 2min pish dar mored ghazvini ha joke goftim , yadet raft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> khob maloome vali nabayad jedi begirim!
> man doostam ke kordan , amdan mian baram joke torki migan, khob man age mese shooma gheyrati boodam bayad mizadam fakeshono miavordam paeen!!
> darzemn hamin 2min pish dar mored ghazvini ha joke goftim , yadet raft?



Qazvin bahsesh jodaast, no one dares to mess with them 
man age boudam ke fakkeshoun paayin boud alaan, vali dar kol, dige hamin kam boud ke kordaa bekhaan ma ra maskhareh konan  >>alaan dobaareh Surenas miyaad va beynemoun da'vaa mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> man ke background e mixed daaram, az taraf e maadari, azarbaijani hastam, dar vaaghe' baraaye ham azarbaijan e Iran va ham azarbaijan e ghafghaz. az taraf pedari ham ke shomali  albatte khob tehrani ham ke hastam.
> @haman10 to che tori ham esaalatan kermanshahi hasti va ham azari? mage kermanshah ham tork daareh?
> @Serpentine baraaye kojaaye khouzestan hasti shoma? abadan, dezful, ahvaz?



Aslesh az abadan hastan, vali khob pedaram tuie dezful ham famil dare.

Ta 6 salegi man tu bushehr budam, ta 9 salegi to ahwaz, az on be bad tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


>



*ا کیلو باش مرد باش*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

Salam dustan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> Salam dustan


Salam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Aslesh az abadan hastan, vali khob pedaram tuie dezful ham famil dare.
> 
> Ta 6 salegi man tu bushehr budam, ta 9 salegi to ahwaz, az on be bad tehran




آبادان برزیلته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

pas @Serpentine ham berezileteh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> pas @Serpentine ham berezileteh



آبادانی ها هیکل های خوبی دارن .

era 

تو هم اینطوری ای

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> آبادانی ها هیکل های خوبی دارن .
> 
> era
> 
> تو هم اینطوری ای


LOL, what?!!


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> LOL, what?!!




بی شوخی میگم .

من 2-3 سال پیش آبادان بودم . اکثر پسرا هیکلی و خوش استیل بودن

به قول یکی از دوستان هیکلا همه آبادانیه اصله

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> بی شوخی میگم .
> من 2-3 سال پیش آبادان بودم . اکثر پسرا هیکلی و خوش استیل بودن
> به قول یکی از دوستان هیکلا همه آبادانیه اصله



yaad e in joke haye abadani ha oftaadam ke baraaye varzesh e sobhgaahi maashin ra boland mikard 

laaf miyaay aamou?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> yaad e in joke haye abadani ha oftaadam ke baraaye varzesh e sobhgaahi maashin ra boland mikard
> 
> laaf miyaay aamou?!!!



آقا من برم بخوابم . فردا کلاس دارم

شب خوش

در ضمن این سایت فیلم و سریالهای قدیمی باحالی میزاره . 

شاید به درد بعضیا بخوره


http://nos.etudfrance.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> آقا من برم بخوابم . فردا کلاس دارم
> 
> شب خوش


Shab bekheyr, khaab haye khoub bebini

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> آبادانی ها هیکل های خوبی دارن .
> 
> era
> 
> تو هم اینطوری ای



البته من که ۱۳ ساله تهرانم. من اون طور هیکلی نیستم، قدم ۱۹۰ هست، تا حدی لاغر هستم، البته الان باشگاه میرم، ۳،۴ ماه دیگه خیلی ردیف تر میشه هیکلم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

@rmi5 @*haman10*
here about them is the collection ..
vk.com/public48770366 
+here about them is the collection ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Khob in theme jadid kheyli ghashang tar hast, albatte button e smily ha hanouz baraaye man kaar nemikone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ye kam ham dobaareh kond tar hast, vali az hafteh pish kheyli behtareh

-------------

P.S. dobaareh background ra bardaashtan  , engaar hamchenaan update hashoun edaameh daareh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Khob in theme jadid kheyli ghashang tar hast, albatte button e smily ha hanouz baraaye man kaar nemikone



akhey eshkal nadare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> البته من که ۱۳ ساله تهرانم. من اون طور هیکلی نیستم، قدم ۱۹۰ هست، تا حدی لاغر هستم، البته الان باشگاه میرم، ۳،۴ ماه دیگه خیلی ردیف تر میشه هیکلم.



190cm ?? OMG then they call tree "tall" !!P
man 175cm ghad daram  shayadam man kootaham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

OMG allready 116 pages?
You Iranians like chatting dont you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

183 cm ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> OMG allready 116 pages?
> You Iranians like chatting dont you?



exactly brah  if u had time , join some iranian chat rooms . u'll understand !!  



SOHEIL said:


> 183 cm ...



what is wrong with iranian race !! all of u guys are above the average of the worlds tallest country (people of country )

 i'm sad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> 190cm ?? OMG then they call tree "tall" !!P
> man 175cm ghad daram  shayadam man kootaham


173

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Iran-Nigeria in an hour

zire 17 saal
linke pakhshe mostaghim: http://footballitarin.com/videos.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> 173



AZERIS are cool  the more your on average , the more cool u are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@kollang : where are u brah?? 

hanooz mage konkor nadadi??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

lol @ these soosmarkhors







*العالم گزارش داد که به دنبال بالا رفتن سن ازدواج و مجرد ماندن تعداد بسیاری از دختران در عربستان، گروهی از دانشجویان دختر در این کشور در تویتر فراخوانی را تحت عنوان ˈحلال بودن 4 زن در شرع اسلامˈ به راه انداختند.!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lol @ these soosmarkhors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *العالم گزارش داد که به دنبال بالا رفتن سن ازدواج و مجرد ماندن تعداد بسیاری از دختران در عربستان، گروهی از دانشجویان دختر در این کشور در تویتر فراخوانی را تحت عنوان ˈحلال بودن 4 زن در شرع اسلامˈ به راه انداختند.!*


injaast ke migan inaa khodeshoun ham taneshoun mikhaareh va kam daaran


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @kollang : where are u brah??
> 
> hanooz mage konkor nadadi??


konkor ke saale dige hast ...


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Iran-Nigeria in an hour
> 
> zire 17 saal
> linke pakhshe mostaghim: http://footballitarin.com/videos.php


Thanks @Abii jan for link, Footbalitarin shows many of football matches and also 90 online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> konkor ke saale dige hast ...



salam aziz , are midoonam ama ghabl az tir mah goft konkor daram pas yani konkor emsalo dade , age eshtebah nakonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> 183 cm ...


man nazaram dar mored e ghad, be @SOHEIL nazdik tare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

guys check the most likes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> salam aziz , are midoonam ama ghabl az tir mah goft konkor daram pas yani konkor emsalo dade , age eshtebah nakonam



LOL, na , man baahaash ba'd az tir sohbat kardam, baaz goft ke konkour daareh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> guys check the most likes.


I know, we are no longer at the top of the list ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> OMG allready 116 pages?
> You Iranians like chatting dont you?



yeah, sure  116 pages of chatting in 2 weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10
Didi ke theme update shod alaan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> Didi ke theme update shod alaan?



are jalal khaleg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> are jalal khaleg.



chand saat pish ham ke shoma naboudid, hamin theme ra gozaashtan, ke ba'desh bardaashtanesh 
oun moghe i ke in theme boud, smily ha va link haye video kaar nemikard, vali alaan kaar mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> injaast ke migan inaa khodeshoun ham taneshoun mikhaareh va kam daaran


Irania ham ziad az ina behtar nistan, vali in soosmar khora kos kholishoon dar hade team mellie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> Didi ke theme update shod alaan?



are , khosham naiomad


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Irania ham ziad az ina behtar nistan, vali in soosmar khora kos kholishoon dar hade team mellie



 ghaboul daaram ke irania ham ye seri akhlagh ha va kaar haye ajib daaran, vali dige ensaafan ba inaa dige ghaabel moghaayeseh nistan  inaa dige kaamelan rad maghz hastand


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 
footballitarin tv jomhoori eslami gozoshter

linke Eurosport
http://firstrownow.eu/watch/217579/1/watch-nigeria-vs-iran---fifa-u17-world-cup-2013.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> are , khosham naiomad



LOL, az oun ghabli ke shabih e tweet kardan boud, bishtar khoshet miyoumad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

inam hast
http://www.day.to/

edit: http://www.day.to/watch/live/stream...1/673486/october-29-2013/nigeria-vs-iran.html


----------



## The SiLent crY

Don't be racist guys .

everywhere , race , etc has good and bad people .

Insulting a race is not logical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, az oun ghabli ke shabih e tweet kardan boud, bishtar khoshet miyoumad?



CHERA !!! een shabihe ghabliast , konde !!


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> footballitarin tv jomhoori eslami gozoshter
> 
> linke Eurosport
> http://firstrownow.eu/watch/217579/1/watch-nigeria-vs-iran---fifa-u17-world-cup-2013.html



merC @Abii jan,
albatte in nigeria, 6 bar resideh final va 3 baar ghahremaan shodeh.
in seri ham , baaziye avval, be ghahremaan e dore ghabl ra 6 ta zadeh 
banaabarin kheyli entezaari az Irania nadaashte baash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Don't be racist guys .
> 
> everywhere race , etc has good and bad people .
> 
> Insulting a race is not logical



a toll is galloping his horse in this thread again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

man beram footbal nega konam , felan bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Don't be racist guys .
> everywhere race , etc has good and bad people .
> Insulting a race is not logical


-----------
Delete


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> CHERA !!! een shabihe ghabliast , konde !!



Are, baaz ye kam kond shodeh


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> guys check the most likes.



Fekonam bedune inke talashe ziadi bokonamo koli poste ye kalamei bezaramo baghie likam konan to in thread, kale hamatuno khabundam. Hala ye moghaiese anjam bedin beine tedad likeha. Tamame zahamatetun bar bad raft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Fekonam bedune inke talashe ziadi bokonamo koli poste ye kalamei bezaramo baghie likam konan to in thread, kale hamatuno khabundam. Hala ye moghaiese anjam bedin beine tedad likeha. Tamame zahamatetun bar bad raft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

in Nigeria masalan Nojavounan?
inaa ke az man ham sanneshoun bishtare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

loool soorakh shodim raft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

such a shame for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> loool soorakh shodim raft



dige velesh kon, baghiyeh ye baazi ra dige nemibinam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

wtf ?? 2-0???

dige nega nemikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> dige velesh kon, baghiyeh ye baazi ra dige nemibinam



daghighan , sag too roheshoon , khak bar sara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> wtf ?? 2-0???
> 
> dige nega nemikonam



It must be nice for the team to have a fan like you, who stands by them in thick and thin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> daghighan , sag too roheshoon , khak bar sara


albatteh oun nigeria ham kheyli mashkouk boud, ensaafan nojavoun nistan in nigeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

taze avale bazie. omidvaram bishtar gand nazanan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> It must be nice for the team to have a fan like you, who stands by them in thick and thin



thanks


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> It must be nice for the team to have a fan like you, who stands by them in thick and thin


We, iranians, usually say:

saali ke nekou ast, az bahaarash peydaast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> albatteh oun nigeria ham kheyli mashkouk boud, ensaafan nojavoun nistan in nigeria



are baba , az man heykali taran , dar hali ke masalan bayad 16 saleshoon bashe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

agha man keyfiat avataram paeene , beram avazesh konam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> are baba , az man heykali taran , dar hali ke masalan bayad 16 saleshoon bashe



ma ham baayad Ali Daei ra mibordim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Gilamard said:


> taze avale bazie. omidvaram bishtar gand nazanan



gila mard? OMG !! nice name dude!! so ur gilak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> ma ham baayad Ali Daei ra mibordim



ali dae ro kheyli doost daram  chokh mamnun ali for playing awsome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Fekonam bedune inke talashe ziadi bokonamo koli poste ye kalamei bezaramo baghie likam konan to in thread, kale hamatuno khabundam. Hala ye moghaiese anjam bedin beine tedad likeha. Tamame zahamatetun bar bad raft.



ye roz bash ama shah bash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ye roz bash ama shah bash.



Yeah, That's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

haman10 said:


> gila mard? OMG !! nice name dude!! so ur gilak?


Mersi . Pedar va madaram shomalian, albate khodam faranse be donya omadam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

agha avatar avaz nemishe


----------



## haman10

Gilamard said:


> Mersi . Pedar va madaram shomalian, albate khodam faranse be donya omadam



oh my god!! accueillir frère !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

lmfao
badtarin shekaste Iran? Dar har rade?

3-0 alan, vali 6-7 ta mikhorim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lmfao
> badtarin shekaste Iran? Dar har rade?
> 
> 3-0 alan, vali 6-7 ta mikhorim.


Are ehtemaalan, bad tarin baakhtemoun, yek baar 6-1 az torkiye boude ke avvalin baaziye rasmimoun tou FIFA boude. vali ini ke alaan man daaram mibinam ke ...


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

a nice short animation you might like :

dl.minitoons.ir/shorts/Happily%20Ever%20After%20(2012)%20%5BHD%20720p%5D%20-%20%5Bwww.minitoons.ir%5D.rarhappily ever after


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> a nice short animation you might like :
> 
> dl.minitoons.ir/shorts/Happily%20Ever%20After%20(2012)%20%5BHD%20720p%5D%20-%20%5Bwww.minitoons.ir%5D.rarhappily ever after



agha harki animation doost dare , liko bezane


----------



## haman10

haman10 said:


> agha harki animation doost dare , liko bezane



yani hichki animation doost nadare ?


----------



## rmi5

4-0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> a nice short animation you might like :
> 
> dl.minitoons.ir/shorts/Happily%20Ever%20After%20(2012)%20%5BHD%20720p%5D%20-%20%5Bwww.minitoons.ir%5D.rarhappily ever after



agha een ke israhelli bood !  khosham nayoomad , taze saametam bood 

sorena dadash cartoon khoob nadidi balam jan !! despicable me 2 is awesome !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> yani hichki animation doost nadare ?


man ke kheyli na, vali ba'zi az animation ha ra doust daaram.
My Favorite Animation:
How To Train Your Dragon
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0892769/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> 4-0



as always , i'll just ignore 'em . they are just money eating machines . they are being trained for sucking our money in near future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man ke kheyli na, vali ba'zi az animation ha ra doust daaram.
> My Favorite Animation:
> How To Train Your Dragon
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0892769/


thats an awesome animation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> as always , i'll just ignore 'em . they are just money eating machines . they are being trained for sucking our money in near future



They need to be executed like those terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Fekonam bedune inke talashe ziadi bokonamo koli poste ye kalamei bezaramo baghie likam konan to in thread, kale hamatuno khabundam. Hala ye moghaiese anjam bedin beine tedad likeha. Tamame zahamatetun bar bad raft.



bishin binim baw .

to ba siasat post mizari 

hamishe ye jur post midi ke na sikh besuze na kabab .










Just kidding Amir hossein ( If I'm not wrong then we have same names ) , Your manner and views is tha main reason people respect you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

4-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> bishin binim baw .
> 
> Just kidding Amir hossein ( If I'm not wrong then we have same names ) , Your manner and views is tha main reason people respect you



how dafuq u know his name brah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> agha een ke israhelli bood !  khosham nayoomad , taze saametam bood
> 
> sorena dadash cartoon khoob nadidi balam jan !! despicable me 2 is awesome !!



من نمیدونستم که اسرائیلیه و برام مهم هم نیست . انیمیشن جالبی بود .

توقع داری انیمیشن 700 مگی بزارم ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> @kollang : where are u brah??
> 
> hanooz mage konkor nadadi??


Salam

Tabestune sale baade...(;

Man chera bayad arabi bekhunam?man chera hendese tahlili ro 100% ,difransiyel ro 95% va fizik pish ro 80 zadam to azmune qalamchi vali arabi ro -7%?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> how dafuq u know his name brah?




I just guessed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> Salam
> 
> Tabestune sale baade...(;
> 
> Man chera bayad arabi bekhunam?man chera hendese tahlili ro 100% ,difransiyel ro 95% va fizik pish ro 80 zadam to azmune qalamchi vali arabi ro -7%?




kollang chetore ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Salam
> 
> Tabestune sale baade...(;
> 
> Man chera bayad arabi bekhunam?man chera hendese tahlili ro 100% ,difransiyel ro 95% va fizik pish ro 80 zadam to azmune qalamchi vali arabi ro -7%?



vai na torokhoda arabi bekhoon !! man konkoor 30 zadam , age mikhoondam alan dashtam daneshgah tehran dars mikhoondam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

belakhareh tamoum shod, dige bishtar gol nakhordaim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Salam
> 
> Tabestune sale baade...(;
> 
> Man chera bayad arabi bekhunam?man chera hendese tahlili ro 100% ,difransiyel ro 95% va fizik pish ro 80 zadam to azmune qalamchi vali arabi ro -7%?



% haye kheyli khoubi daari. 
Arabi vaghean mozakhrafeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> vai na torokhoda arabi bekhoon !! man konkoor 30 zadam , age mikhoondam alan dashtam daneshgah tehran dars mikhoondam




man zaban englisi ro -33% zadam . loool 

hamun baes shod kardani tehran ghabul nasham o ba ekhtelafe 3-4 rotbe karaj ghabul sham .


Its still a pain in my aS.S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> man zaban englisi ro -33% zadam . loool
> 
> hamun baes shod kardani tehran ghabul nasham o ba ekhtelafe 3-4 rotbe karaj ghabul sham .
> 
> 
> Its still a pain in my aS.S


khob baraaye chi aslan javaab daadish?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> man zaban englisi ro -33% zadam . loool
> hamun baes shod kardani tehran ghabul nasham o ba ekhtelafe 3-4 rotbe karaj ghabul sham .
> Its still a pain in my aS.S



man chon paeen tar az miyangin arabi ro zadam , tarazam (tooye arabi) kheyli paeen shod , hoddod 6500!!!

age mikhoondam alan location ru zade boodam tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

man paayin tarin darsad haam arabi va farsi boud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man paayin tarin darsad haam arabi va farsi boud


man farsi 60 zadam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> man paayin tarin darsad haam arabi va farsi boud



How are the tests in Persian? Is it on litterature or what?


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> How are the tests in Persian? Is it on litterature or what?



yes, they are about literature, history of literature, and some technical stuff. it's very difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man farsi 60 zadam


LOL, pas man az to bishtar zadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ye chize dg @kollang , dadash hatman tooye azmoon sanjesh akhare sal sherkat kon , hodood rotbat dastet miad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

man bishtarin darsad haam math va physics boud ke baalaaye 90 % zadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> yes, they are about literature, history of literature, and some technical stuff. it's very difficult.



If you read a poem by Hafez, do you understand the words 100%? They seem very different from everyday-ordinary Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, pas man az to bishtar zadam.



khob maloome , sale maa az hameye sala sakht tar bood , darsad man az darsad doostam ke rotbash 97 shod balatar bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ye chize dg @kollang , dadash hatman tooye azmoon sanjesh akhare sal sherkat kon , hodood rotbat dastet miad



albatte sanjesh oun ghadr ha ham daghigh nist ha.
man sanjesh ham hodoud e 800 boud vali rotbe ye konkouram hodoud e 100 shod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man bishtarin darsad haam math va physics boud ke baalaaye 90 % zadam.



hala ke injoori shod , man englisi taghriban 97 zadam , zist 89 

sooz be delet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> If you read a poem by Hafez, do you understand the words 100%? They seem very different from everyday-ordinary Persian



an ordinary Iranian cannot understand it completely. But, educated people can understand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> khob maloome , sale maa az hameye sala sakht tar bood , darsad man az darsad doostam ke rotbash 97 shod balatar bood



 in ra ke hame migan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

S00R3NA said:


> kollang chetore ?


Khubam mamnun.shoma chetorid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> yes, they are about literature, *history of literature*, and some technical stuff. it's very difficult.


useless test

Konkoor seems like such a useless method to gauge the strength of students. Is it b/c of a lack of infrastructure that they have to make the exam so pointlessly difficult?

Focusing a young person's mind on a specific field will help a nation's economy much more than forcing him/her to learn everything there's to know about every subject, just to forget everything 2 days after the exam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> in ra ke hame migan



azat badam miad  

vali jeddi sakht tar bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> khob baraaye chi aslan javaab daadish?


mage nemiduni ?!!!

koskhol budam digeeee .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> useless test
> 
> Konkoor seems like such a useless method to gauge the strength of students. Is it b/c of a lack of infrastructure that they have to make the exam so pointlessly difficult?
> 
> Focusing a young person's mind on a specific field will help a nation's economy much more than forcing him/her to learn everything there's to know about every subject, just to forget everything 2 days after the exam.



I agree with some part of it, but not all of it.
The fact is there is no more fair and precise system for examine knowledge of all students than konkour.
It is very fair, which is very good. SAT is the same thing, right? math, and english. although I like konkour more, because it include Physics, and Chemistry as well.
BTW, it has lots of advantages too, for example, I am sure that you have experienced our students knowledge of math is much more better than north american students.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> Khubam mamnun.shoma chetorid?



ey , migzare .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> azat badam miad
> 
> vali jeddi sakht tar bood



are, midounam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> mage nemiduni ?!!!
> 
> koskhol budam digeeee .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 shoma riazi balaye 90 zadi? ?

sag too roohet be inglisi mishe chi oonvaght?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Namarda chera enghadr sari comment midid?chera enghadr like zadan sakht shode?



rmi5 said:


> albatte sanjesh oun ghadr ha ham daghigh nist ha.
> man sanjesh ham hodoud e 800 boud vali rotbe ye konkouram hodoud e 100 shod


Sanjeshe dovvomi va sevvomi khube vali avvali na.man hatman sherkat mikonam.

Agha adabiat sakhte vali darse shirini hast(makhsusan testhaye qerabat) vali in arabiro lamassab nemishe bahash kenar umad.dini ro ham ba kharkhuni mishe balaye 80 zad.

Shimi ham sakhte.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 shoma riazi balaye 90 zadi? ?
> 
> sag too roohet be inglisi mishe chi oonvaght?




Nemidounam man ham.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 shoma riazi balaye 90 zadi? ?
> 
> sag too roohet be inglisi mishe chi oonvaght?



I guess F.uck you is close to that in my dictionary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> I guess F.uck you is close to that in my dictionary



mine 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Namarda chera enghadr sari comment midid?chera enghadr like zadan sakht shode?
> 
> 
> Sanjeshe dovvomi va sevvomi khube vali avvali na.man hatman sherkat mikonam.
> 
> Agha adabiat sakhte vali darse shirini hast(makhsusan testhaye qerabat) vali in arabiro lamassab nemishe bahash kenar umad.dini ro ham ba kharkhuni mishe balaye 80 zad.
> 
> Shimi ham sakhte.



khob sharaayetet daghigh mesle khodameh 
albatteh test haye ketab e "zabaan farsi" ra bebini, nazaret avaz mishe kaamelan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Agha adabiat sakhte vali darse shirini hast(makhsusan testhaye qerabat) vali in arabiro lamassab nemishe bahash kenar umad.dini ro ham ba kharkhuni mishe balaye 80 zad.
> .



arabi ru ba footo fan arabi mishe ye karish kard , vali man naresidam bekhunamesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

What about the students that are in the top 100 of Konkur? They basically get to go where ever what want, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@kollang 
vali jeddi in arabi ra dorost bekhoun, eshtebaah e man ra nakon. douste man ke rotbe ash zire 5 boud, darsad haye ekhtesaasish, ye kam az man kam tar boud, vali be khaatere arabi va farsi, man rotbeh am shod hodoud e 100 va oun shod zire 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> What about the students that are in the top 100 of Konkur? They basically get to go where ever what want, right?


yes, exactly.


----------



## Abii

Ye soale mohem.

Ye botri zam zam alan chande to Iran


rmi5 said:


> I agree with some part of it, but not all of it.
> The fact is there is no more fair and precise system for examine knowledge of all students than konkour.
> It is very fair, which is very good. SAT is the same thing, right? math, and english. although I like konkour more, because it include Physics, and Chemistry as well.
> BTW, it has lots of advantages too, for example, I am sure that you have experienced our students knowledge of math is much more better than north american students.


Well, I like the system here in Canada.

Every province has set a bar in terms of which courses you must have in order to graduate. They're pretty much the same in every province, but the minimum GPA is different. Now uinversities across the country follow the supply/demand model. I graduated in 2007 in Vancouver. In grade 10 we were told that our GPA in grade 12 will be looked at by universities and these are the grade 11 and 12 courses you need to graduate. When you apply to get into a program at any university, you must meet the cutoff mark (usually a low irrelevant GPA) and have the required courses. If exactly 100 people applied to that program and there were 100 seats, they would all get in, provided that they all met the min cutoff criteria. Now that of course never happens so the top 100 applicants get to enter the program. No SAT's or anything to worry about.

In grade 12 we all had an idea what GPA we needed to get into diff programs b/c every year universities publish the range of GPA's that they accepted from the year before. For example humanities at UBC were between the 80-90% range while all Science/math related programs required an 87+ GPA. Engineering prgrams had the highest required grades from what I remember (the cut off by the universities was around 91 I think).

Edit: but the math thing has to do with high school more than konkoor. Here, things really start getting serious in grade 12/university while in Iran high school is more important than university.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> What about the students that are in the top 100 of Konkur? They basically get to go where ever what want, right?


the funny thing is , that they dont!!! for ex. shahid beheshti medical sciences only accepts the top 30-40 !!!

lol at them !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> arabi ru ba footo fan arabi mishe ye karish kard , vali man naresidam bekhunamesh



Arabi vaghean zabaan e mozakhrafi hast. aslan ghaaedeh nadaareh. hamash bi ghaanoun hast. ba'd baraaye har bi ghaanouni, yek ghaanoun e man dar aavardi gozaashtan va migan in ghaanoun e jadid hast.
kollan tou jomleh hashoun ham ke zamaan hich vaght dorost ma'loum nemisheh, in ghadr hardambileh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> the funny thing is , that they dont!!! for ex. shahid beheshti medical sciences only accepts the top 30-40 !!!
> 
> lol at them !!



Well, they LOL at you back, because they are still all in top 100, unlike you!  But an impressive achievement, nonetheless

Ultimately, most of them will end up in the West...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> yes, exactly.



for u guys yes , but for tajrobi no !!


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> the funny thing is , that they dont!!! for ex. shahid beheshti medical sciences only accepts the top 30-40 !!!
> 
> lol at them !!


@haman10 , @Esfand 
jeddi?
baraaye konkour e riyaazi physics ke intor nist. chon ba 100 ham shoma mitouni bargh e sharif ke az hame sakht tare ghaboul beshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Well, they LOL at you back, because they are still all in top 100, unlike you!  But an impressive achievement, nonetheless
> 
> Ultimately, most of them will end up in the West...


yes, I guess more than 50% of Sharif University alumni's are living in USA, which proves your point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 , @Esfand
> jeddi?
> baraaye konkour e riyaazi physics ke intor nist. chon ba 100 ham shoma mitouni bargh e sharif ke az hame sakht tare ghaboul beshi.



Of course, even if you are within the top 1000, you are still part of the <1% elite. Naturally, they wont turn them down - and if they did, Standford, CalTech, UCLA, ... are ready to snatch them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> Well, they LOL at you back, because they are still all in top 100!
> 
> They will most likely end up in the West somewhere all of them at some point.



i loled at the university not the students , and no in medical sciences iran is a leading country in asia , we have incoming students from asian countries , we dont have outgoing ones


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> i loled at the university not the students , and no in medical sciences iran is a leading country in asia , we have incoming students from asian countries , we dont have outgoing ones



I'm sure they are the leading country, but in terms of new graduates: Most of them will try to get to the West - and many will succeed, because the standard is (at least for physics/math) higher in Iran than US


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> khob sharaayetet daghigh mesle khodameh
> albatteh test haye ketab e "zabaan farsi" ra bebini, nazaret avaz mishe kaamelan


Zaban farsi 3 ro tamum kardam.testaye vaje o takvajo ham zadam.moshkeli tush nadaram.

Man 45 ta 52 saat dar hafte dars mikhunam vali hatta age dobarabaresh konam ham nimitunam riazi o fizik ro to kunkur balaye 90 bezanam.

Haman jan:futo fano mikhunam gaj ro ham mikhunam.kollan yeki do haftast ke 7 saat dar hafte arabi mikhunam balke betunam arabi ro balaye 60 bezanam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 , @Esfand
> jeddi?
> baraaye konkour e riyaazi physics ke intor nist. chon ba 100 ham shoma mitouni bargh e sharif ke az hame sakht tare ghaboul beshi.



are valla , aslan ghabooli too reshtye tajrobi (dandan , pezeshki , darou) kheyli sakhte chon har 3tashoon too kole keshvar 3-4 hezar daneshgou migaran , ama riazi ha ta 15000 engineering ghabool mishan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Ye soale mohem.
> 
> Ye botri zam zam alan chande to Iran
> 
> Well, I like the system here in Canada.
> 
> Every province has set a bar in terms of which courses you must have in order to graduate. They're pretty much the same in every province, but the minimum GPA is different. Now uinversities across the country follow the supply/demand model. I graduated in 2007 in Vancouver. In grade 10 we were told that our GPA in grade 12 will be looked at by universities and these are the grade 11 and 12 courses you need to graduate. When you apply to get into a program at any university, you must meet the cutoff mark (usually a low irrelevant GPA) and have the required courses. If exactly 100 people applied to that program and there were 100 seats, they would all get in, provided that they all met the min cutoff criteria. Now that of course never happens so the top 100 applicants get to enter the program. No SAT's or anything to worry about.
> 
> In grade 12 we all had an idea what GPA we needed to get into diff programs b/c every year universities publish the range of GPA's that they accepted from the year before. For example humanities at UBC were between the 80-90% range while all Science/math related programs required an 87+ GPA. Engineering prgrams had the highest required grades from what I remember (the cut off by the universities was around 91 I think).
> 
> Edit: but the math thing has to do with high school more than konkoor. Here, things really start getting serious in grade 12/university while in Iran high school is more important than university.



Yeah, they are trying to do the same thing in Iran.
Although this system is good for some students and universities, but it won't work for high demand programs. For example, you cannot use this system for admission to Sharif University, because they are already more than 3-4k students with GPA's close to 20 out of 20, which is larger than the annual admission capacity of Sharif University!!!


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> I'm sure they are the leading country, but in terms of new graduates: Most of them will try to get to the West - and many will succeed, because the standard is (at least for physics/math) higher in Iran than US



i think ur wrong , at-least in my field its not like that at all !! hell i even heard there are 2 british students studying in TUMS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> are valla , aslan ghabooli too reshtye tajrobi (dandan , pezeshki , darou) kheyli sakhte chon har 3tashoon too kole keshvar 3-4 hezar daneshgou migaran , ama riazi ha ta 15000 engineering ghabool mishan



I hope you don't mind it vali khob age shoma housh e ma ha  ra ba tajrobiyaa moghaayese koni, mibini ke tajrobi kheyli golaabi tar az in harfaast


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Haman jan:futo fano mikhunam gaj ro ham mikhunam.kollan yeki do haftast ke 7 saat dar hafte arabi mikhunam balke betunam arabi ro balaye 60 bezanam.



kar khoobi mikoni dadash , ama havaset bashe ke darsaye dige ham moror koni yadet naran .

hichvaght az baghie darsa ghafel nashi ha , i wish u success in your konkour and life

barat doa mikonam aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> i think ur wrong , at-least in my field its not like that at all !! hell i even heard there are 2 british students studying in TUMS



I can only speak for EE/Physics, I have 5 Iranian co-workers in my department alone, all in their mid-twenties. I don't believe my uni is special in that regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

پيش خودمون بمونه ها!كلا همه به اين اميد درس ميخونن كه بتونن تو يه كشور خارجي بورسيه بشن.من خودمم دوست دارم يه چند سالي تو سيدني زندگي كنم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I hope you don't mind it vali khob age shoma housh e ma ha  ra ba tajrobiyaa moghaayese koni, mibini ke tajrobi kheyli golaabi tar az in harfaast



sure i'll mind !!  its not true , u r smart but i was studying in tizhoushan of kermanshah , and trust me ;oonaee ke riazi mikhoondan az maha kheili iq paeen tari dashtan , ama hamashoon engineering ghabool shodan

ama az kelas ma az 25 nafa faghat 7 nafar pezeshki avordan !!! yeki az doostam ba rotbeye 3000 hichi nayavord!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Of course, even if you are within the top 1000, you are still part of the <1% elite. Naturally, they wont turn them down - and if they did, Standford, CalTech, UCLA, ... are ready to snatch them up.



 Yes, exactly.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> sure i'll mind !!  its not true , u r smart but i was studying in tizhoushan of kermanshah , and trust me ;oonaee ke riazi mikhoondan az maha kheili iq paeen tari dashtan , ama hamashoon engineering ghabool shodan
> 
> ama az kelas ma az 25 nafa faghat 7 nafar pezeshki avordan !!! yeki az doostam ba rotbeye 3000 hichi nayavord!!



khob, in ham housh ra miresoune dige, shoma ha ham baayad mesle ounaa miraftid mohandesi


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> پيش خودمون بمونه ها!كلا همه به اين اميد درس ميخونن كه بتونن تو يه كشور خارجي بورسيه بشن.من خودمم دوست دارم يه چند سالي تو سيدني زندگي كنم



i hope u change your mind!!  our country needs u guys 

mamlekat koli pool khargetoon mikone ke behesh khedmat konin aghayoon 

@rmi5: doktorato gerefti bargardi ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> پيش خودمون بمونه ها!كلا همه به اين اميد درس ميخونن كه بتونن تو يه كشور خارجي بورسيه بشن.من خودمم دوست دارم يه چند سالي تو سيدني زندگي كنم



LOL, Do you wanna end up with kangaroos?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> khob, in ham housh ra miresoune dige, shoma ha ham baayad mesle ounaa miraftid mohandesi



i hate it 

mohandesi ham shod reshte??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i hope u change your mind!!  our country needs u guys
> 
> mamlekat koli pool khargetoon mikone ke behesh khedmat konin aghayoon
> 
> @rmi5: doktorato gerefti bargardi ha



daadaash, mage mokham taab vardaashteh? biyaam ounja chi kaar? inja job ba 100K$ hoghough saali mitounam begiram va azad zendegi konam, biyaam ounja ba maahi 500-600 toman hoghough, har rouz ham tou saram bezanan?
vel kon baba ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i hate it
> 
> mohandesi ham shod reshte??



vali khode man ham ke az kaare pezeshki khosham nemiyaad, kheyli zist doust daaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Man ba inke riazi mikhunam qabul mikonam ke tajrobi reshteye sakht tariye.makhsusan baraye pesara!

Az madreseye ma(shahid soltani) ke yeki az behtarin madrese haye jahan mahsub mishe (az nazare olampiyad) kollan 2 ya 3 nafar tunestan pezeshki tehran qabul beshan (rotbeye zire 50 mantaghe 2 mikhad).vali ta delet bekhad bargho mekaniko omrano computere sharif qabuli dadim.taze rotbe yeke keshvar ham bara ma bud.

Man ke be sharif omid nadaram kashki sale bad rotbeye zire 500 ke baraye qabuli to mekanike amir kabir ya elmo sanat kafiye biyaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> daadaash, mage mokham taab vardaashteh? biyaam ounja chi kaar? inja job ba 100K$ hoghough saali mitounam begiram va azad zendegi konam, biyaam ounja ba maahi 500-600 toman hoghough, har rouz ham tou saram bezanan?
> vel kon baba ...



sorry ..... yani shoam 100000$ hoghoogh migiri?? yani too 10 mah milioneri dige ha?

baadesham , age hame mesle shoma fek konan khoob mallome keshvar pishraft nemikone va hoghhogh ha az iniam ke hast paeen tar miad

age hamatoon bargardin va be keshvaretoon khedmat konin (be jaye doshman #1 esh) iran too 20-30 sal mitone ye keshvar jahan aval beshe


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> I can only speak for EE/Physics, I have 5 Iranian co-workers in my department alone, all in their mid-twenties. I don't believe my uni is special in that regard



 Agreed


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Man ba inke riazi mikhunam qabul mikonam ke tajrobi reshteye sakht tariye.makhsusan baraye pesara!
> 
> Az madreseye ma(shahid soltani) ke yeki az behtarin madrese haye jahan mahsub mishe (az nazare olampiyad) kollan 2 ya 3 nafar tunestan pezeshki tehran qabul beshan (rotbeye zire 50 mantaghe 2 mikhad).vali ta delet bekhad bargho mekaniko omrano computere sharif qabuli dadim.taze rotbe yeke keshvar ham bara ma bud.
> 
> Man ke be sharif omid nadaram kashki sale bad rotbeye zire 500 ke baraye qabuli to mekanike amir kabir ya elmo sanat kafiye biyaram



hehe !!! your right !!! thumbs up  

albate man dar mored daneshgah haye reshteye riazi etelaati nadaram vali amir kabi = sharif isnt it??

they are both very famous


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> sorry ..... yani shoam 100000$ hoghoogh migiri?? yani too 10 mah milioneri dige ha?
> baadesham , age hame mesle shoma fek konan khoob mallome keshvar pishraft nemikone va hoghhogh ha az iniam ke hast paeen tar miad
> age hamatoon bargardin va be keshvaretoon khedmat konin (be jaye doshman #1 esh) iran too 20-30 sal mitone ye keshvar jahan aval beshe



aziz, inja kharj va makhaarej ham baalaast, vali baraaye yek mohandes, hoghough e 100K DAR SAAL, na dar maah, migire, zandegi kheyli raahat tare ta Iran. shoma tajrobiaa engaar jeddi jeddi riyaazitoun za'ifeh ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> aziz, inja kharj va makhaarej ham baalaast, vali baraaye yek mohandes, hoghough e 100K DAR SAAL, na dar maah, migire, zandegi kheyli raahat tare ta Iran. shoma tajrobiaa engaar jeddi jeddi riyaazitoun za'ifeh ha



Be careful, don't shock them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> bishin binim baw .
> 
> to ba siasat post mizari
> 
> hamishe ye jur post midi ke na sikh besuze na kabab .
> 
> 
> Just kidding Amir hossein ( If I'm not wrong then we have same names ) , Your manner and views is tha main reason people respect you



doroste, asan takhasose ajibi tu jam kardane like daram 

esmam ham hamun amirhosein hast, vali hads nazadi, alaki nagu, khodam chan bar goftam inja ta hala. kolan amir hoseina parchameshun balast hamishe 


@kollang : salam, khubi pesar? chi shod pas konkuret? rotbat chand shod?
arabi ro sai kon khub bekhuni, asune. manam khosham nemiumad az in dars, vali khob estedadam khub bud tush, tuie konkur ham 91 zadam, vali fekonam fardaie konkur bud ke taghriban 70%e etelaate arabim az zehnam parid, alan be andazeie ye karafs ham balad nistam arabi 


@rmi5 : agha shoma vorudie chande sharif budi?
malume basi kharkhun budin, hameie barghia haminan,  shoma ke az on adamash be nazar nemiai bashi, az hamun kharkhunaie ba einake tah estekani,lol just kidding

rasti, dr vosoughi ro mishnasi? ostade daneshkade bargh?


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hehe !!! your right !!! thumbs up
> 
> albate man dar mored daneshgah haye reshteye riazi etelaati nadaram vali amir kabi = sharif isnt it??
> 
> they are both very famous



Haji Sharif = Amirkabir?????
khoube ke alaan kenaar e dastam nisti, va gar na ta alaan be daraje ye rafi' e shahaadat miresidi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Be careful, don't shock them


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> doroste, asan takhasose ajibi tu jam kardane like daram
> 
> esmam ham hamun amirhosein hast, vali hads nazadi, alaki nagu, khodam chan bar goftam inja ta hala. kolan amir hoseina parchameshun balast hamishe
> 
> 
> @kollang : salam, khubi pesar? chi shod pas konkuret? rotbat chand shod?
> arabi ro sai kon khub bekhuni, asune. manam khosham nemiumad az in dars, vali khob estedadam khub bud tush, tuie konkur ham 91 zadam, vali fekonam fardaie konkur bud ke taghriban 70%e etelaate arabim az zehnam parid, alan be andazeie ye karafs ham balad nistam arabi
> 
> 
> @rmi5 : agha shoma vorudie chande sharif budi?
> malume basi kharkhun budin, hameie barghia haminan,  shoma ke az on adamash be nazar nemiai bashi, az hamun kharkhunaie ba einake tah estekani,lol just kidding
> 
> rasti, dr vosoughi ro mishnasi? ostade daneshkade bargh?


man 7i boudam, shoma fekr konam 8i hasti? 
Bijan ra migi? LOL, oun ke are, kheyli aadam e baahaaliye


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> Be careful, don't shock them





rmi5 said:


>



to hell with u people 

down with all engineers  @rmi5 @Esfand @Serpentine @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> i hope u change your mind!!  our country needs u guys
> 
> mamlekat koli pool khargetoon mikone ke behesh khedmat konin aghayoon
> 
> @rmi5: doktorato gerefti bargardi ha


قول ميدم برگردم 

من طي ٢ ٣ سفري كه به خارج داشتم به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه هيچ جا ايران نميشه
واقعا ميگم 

Rmi:
اقا ناموسا يكي از ارزو هاي من اينه كه يه شب تا صبح كنار خرساي كووالا رو درخت بخوابم.واقعا با كووالا حال ميكنم.محشره!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> قول ميدم برگردم
> 
> من طي ٢ ٣ سفري كه به خارج داشتم به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه هيچ جا ايران نميشه
> واقعا ميگم
> 
> Rmi:
> اقا ناموسا يكي از ارزو هاي من اينه كه يه شب تا صبح كنار خرساي كووالا رو درخت بخوابم.واقعا با كووالا حال ميكنم.محشره!



naamousan ra khoub oumadi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> to hell with u people
> down with all engineers  @rmi5 @Esfand @Serpentine @SOHEIL



Doctor movaazeb bash baar e avval ke khoun didi, ghash nakoni LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> قول ميدم برگردم
> 
> من طي ٢ ٣ سفري كه به خارج داشتم به اين نتيجه رسيدم كه هيچ جا ايران نميشه
> واقعا ميگم


ey jaan! kheyli khosham oomad  2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ey jaan! kheyli khosham oomad  2


delet ra khosh nakon, hameh avvalesh hamin ra migan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Doctor movaazeb bash baar e avval ke khoun didi, ghash nakoni LOL



shomam havaset bashe bargh nagiratet az dast beri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Is 


haman10 said:


> to hell with u people
> 
> down with all engineers  @rmi5 @Esfand @Serpentine @SOHEIL



Is @rmi5 being serious, you are studying to become a medical doctor?


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> hehe !!! your right !!! thumbs up
> 
> albate man dar mored daneshgah haye reshteye riazi etelaati nadaram vali amir kabi = sharif isnt it??
> 
> they are both very famous


Hala jav gir nasho baba.

Hamin riyaziat gosasteye ma 10 barabar mafhumi tar az ziste shomast.che berese be hendese tahlili.tajrobi sakht tare chon reghabat bishtare va dokhtara be sheddat kharkhuni mikonan o reghabato bishtar mikonan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> delet ra khosh nakon, hameh avvalesh hamin ra migan



sag tou roohet !!!

azat motenaferam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> shomam havaset bashe bargh nagiratet az dast beri


bishin binim baw, doctor alafi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> Is @rmi5 being serious, you are studying to become a medical doctor?


yes , i'm studying medicine 


kollang said:


> Hala jav gir nasho baba.
> 
> Hamin riyaziat gosasteye ma 10 barabar mafhumi tar az ziste shomast.che berese be hendese tahlili.tajrobi sakht tare chon reghabat bishtare va dokhtara be sheddat kharkhuni mikonan o reghabato bishtar mikonan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Hala jav gir nasho baba.
> 
> Hamin riyaziat gosasteye ma 10 barabar mafhumi tar az ziste shomast.che berese be hendese tahlili.tajrobi sakht tare chon reghabat bishtare va dokhtara be sheddat kharkhuni mikonan o reghabato bishtar mikonan..



injouri nagou, delesh mishkaneh, in doctoraa ham del naazokan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> man 7i boudam, shoma fekr konam 8i hasti?
> Bijan ra migi? LOL, oun ke are, kheyli aadam e baahaaliye


man 8iam,are.
87i? eyval baba, man fek kardam 5,6 sal bozorgtar az mani, pas fekonam motevalede 69 ya nahaiatan 68 bashi? yani 2 sal pish apply kardi? nakone man beshnasamet asan? ehtemale kheili ziad ham didamet tu daneshgah. 

are bijan ro migam, babaie yeki az samimi tarin dustam hast, kheili mano dust dare.  adame kheili dorostie ensafan, va fogholade ba savad.



haman10 said:


> to hell with u people
> 
> down with all engineers  @rmi5 @Esfand @Serpentine @SOHEIL


shoma berin mooshetun ro kalbod shekafi konin. we, the engineers, are here to rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> yes , i'm studying medicine


dige akhe medicine ham abrou baalaa andaakhtan daareh?!!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> bishin binim baw, doctor alafi



boro baba een hame bargh hast too mamlekat , mohandese bargh be che dardi mikhore??

mikhay bargh tolid koni?? lol 

taze age mariz shi (god forbid) miri pishe doostat bargh bedan behet ya miyay pishe man ???


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> dige akhe medicine ham abrou baalaa andaakhtan daareh?!!! LOL



pa na pa , bargh dare !! midoonesti edison bargh tolid kard?? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> dige akhe medicine ham abrou baalaa andaakhtan daareh?!!! LOL



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> man 8iam,are.
> 87i? eyval baba, man fek kardam 5,8 sal bozorgtar az mani, pas fekonam motevalede 69 ya nahaiatan 68 bashi? yani 2 sal pish apply kardi? nakone man beshnasamet asan? ehtemale kheili ziad ham didamet tu daneshgah.
> are bijan ro migam, babaie yeki az samimi tarin dustam hast, kheili mano dust dare.  adame kheili dorostie ensafan, va fogholade ba savad.



Vaghean bijan aadam e khoubiye, ham class hash funne va ham khodesh ta betoune be daneshjou ha komak mikone.
be ehtemaal e baalaaye 50% ke hamdigaro mishnaasim va baalaaye 90% hatman hamdigaro didim. makhsousan chon man kolli rafighaam material i boudan, va ziyaad daneshkadetoun, kaf e mavaad ke bachche ha behesh migan establ  miyoumadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> lol



boro baba , akhe mohandesi ham shod reshte ??? 2+2=5 lol


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> pa na pa , bargh dare !! midoonesti edison bargh tolid kard?? lol



ridi baraadar 
Edison laamp ra invent kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> ridi baraadar
> Edison laamp ra invent kard.



yani bedoone bargh lampesho roushan kard?? 

didi ridi?? lol bayad bargh tolid kone ke lampesh roushan she!!!

kari ke edison anjam dad shoma dari baad az een hame sal darsesho mikhooni


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> boro baba een hame bargh hast too mamlekat , mohandese bargh be che dardi mikhore??
> mikhay bargh tolid koni?? lol
> taze age mariz shi (god forbid) miri pishe doostat bargh bedan behet ya miyay pishe man ???



Ensaafan , sheytouneh mige ye 2 saal ma barghiyaa berim, kolle pezeshki ra kaamel hame chish ra be dast biyaarim va bebandim berim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Rmi

Agha man shenidam daneshju haye barghe sharif be sheddat be ketab motadan.yani age chan daghighe dars nakhunan sar dard migiran?jeddi migama!

Man dobar be bahuneye mosabeghate daneshamuzi varede daneshgah sharif shodam.vaghean javve sangino badi dare.amir kabir ham raftam.kheyli behtare.
Vali hichja barajine qazvin nemishe...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ensaafan , sheytouneh mige ye 2 saal ma barghiyaa berim, kolle pezeshki ra kaamel hame chish ra be dast biyaarim va bebandim berim.



sheytan crap ziad mikhorad !!! shoma jeddi nagiridash !!!


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Vaghean bijan aadam e khoubiye, ham class hash funne va ham khodesh ta betoune be daneshjou ha komak mikone.
> be ehtemaal e baalaaye 50% ke hamdigaro mishnaasim va baalaaye 90% hatman hamdigaro didim. makhsousan chon man kolli rafighaam material i boudan, va ziyaad daneshkadetoun, kaf e mavaad ke bachche ha behesh migan establ  miyoumadam.



eyval baba, chan ta az in refighaie 7i begu balke beshnasam. khashayar yaz danbakhsh, amir kheir khah.....
az 8ia ham ehtemalan mehdi dehghani ro beshnasi, ya hadi maghsudi.

man kollan hal kardam bahat dadash, ghasd nadari biai iran berim ba ham to jakooz beshinim ye gape hesabi bezanim? ya tu stabl?


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> yani bedoone bargh lampesho roushan kard??
> didi ridi?? lol bayad bargh tolid kone ke lampesh roushan she!!!
> kari ke edison anjam dad shoma dari baad az een hame sal darsesho mikhooni



shoma tajrobiyaa vaghean fun hastid.
search kon Benjamin Franklin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> eyval baba, chan ta az in refighaie 7i begu balke beshnasam. khashayar yaz danbakhsh, amir kheir khah.....
> az 8ia ham ehtemalan mehdi dehghani ro beshnaso, ya hadi maghsudi.
> man kollan hal kardam bahat dadash, ghasd nadari biai iran berim ba ham to jakooz beshinim ye gape hesabi bezanim? ya tu stabl?



khashi ra mishnaasi? LOL 
hatman kolli refigh e moshtarak daarim.
nemidounam vaallaa, vali ta darsam tamoum beshe ke na, vali ba'desh age oumadam, ya age to oumadi inja, gharaar mizaarim va hamdigaro mibinim 
man albatte ba oun pack e bachche haye nashriyatoun ham ashna boudam.
amirmahdi va mammad ra mishnaasi? rafigh haye khashi hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> shoma tajrobiyaa vaghean fun hastid.
> search kon Benjamin Franklin


shoma ham search kon abu reyhan birooni 

man dige miram , inja booye mohandes mide   

felan bye 

keep it up people


----------



## kollang

Dustan(be qeir az haman lol) az mahzaretun khodafezi mikonam!

Shab bekheir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Dustan(be qeir az haman lol) az mahzaretun khodafezi mikonam!
> 
> Shab bekheir.


koja miri? taazeh daashtam javaab e commentet ra midaadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Rmi
> Agha man shenidam daneshju haye barghe sharif be sheddat be ketab motadan.yani age chan daghighe dars nakhunan sar dard migiran?jeddi migama!
> Man dobar be bahuneye mosabeghate daneshamuzi varede daneshgah sharif shodam.vaghean javve sangino badi dare.amir kabir ham raftam.kheyli behtare.
> Vali hichja barajine qazvin nemishe...lol



Na baba, in harfaa chiye 
bachche haye ma be Warcraft mo'taadan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> khashi ra mishnaasi? LOL
> hatman kolli refigh e moshtarak daarim.
> nemidounam vaallaa, vali ta darsam tamoum beshe ke na, vali ba'desh age oumadam, ya age to oumadi inja, gharaar mizaarim va hamdigaro mibinim


are, albate ontoria samimi nistam bahash, yani kolan az 7ia tuie mavad duste nazdik nadaram, vali aksareshun ro mishnasam.

ishala age ghesmat shod mibinim hamdigaro ye ruz. kodum state va daneshgah mikhuni? age kamtar az stanford ya harvard begi na omid misham.


----------



## Abii

@rmi5

engineer hasty? Amrika chikar mikoni?

Come to Canada man. They need skilled workers and engineers more than anything. You make that 100K salary in Alberta in 6-8 months, with way better benefits. Even without a degree you can make 100K (you have to be certified in a trade). My brother is studying chemical engineering and he just applied for co-op work. He has two more years to go, but they offered him 5 semseters of co-op work for 70,000 lol

Once he graduates he'll pretty much have a 120K job in the bag.

I'm in a trade right now, but I'm going into Power Engineering. Those guys make boat loads of money here in Alberta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> are, albate ontoria samimi nistam bahash, yani kolan az 7ia tuie mavad duste nazdik nadaram, vali aksareshun ro mishnasam.
> 
> ishala age ghesmat shod mibinim hamdigaro ye ruz. kodum state va daneshgah mikhuni? age kamtar az stanford ya harvard begi na omid misham.



LOL, age be khashi begi, man ra mishnaaseh, tou facebook add kon man ra, ounja bishtar harf mitounim bezanim 
Don't worry buddy. daneshgaham top 5 hast.
raasti nikpour ra chi? mishnaasish? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

eey khoda kaash ye pezeshk dige ham biad injaa ta man 1 be 10 nabasham injaa ! 






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> engineer hasty? Amrika chikar mikoni?
> Come to Canada man. They need skilled workers and engineers more than anything. You make that 100K salary in Alberta in 6-8 months, with way better benefits. Even without a degree you can make 100K (you have to be certified in a trade). My brother is studying chemical engineering and he just applied for co-op work. He has two more years to go, but they offered him 5 semseters of co-op work for 70,000 lol
> Once he graduates he'll pretty much have a 120K job in the bag.
> I'm in a trade right now, but I'm going into Power Engineering. Those guys make boat loads of money here in Alberta.



Are, bargh mikhounam 
 Alberta shenidam ke kheyli khoub poul midan, yeki az doustaam ham ke ounja kaar gerefteh, hoghoughesh hamin hodoud ha hast ke shoma gofti. vali ensaafan canada kheyli sardeh  aadam yakh mibandeh 
US havaash hoube. Travel raahat tare. maaliyaat ham kam tare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10




----------



## haman10




----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> LOL, age be khashi begi, man ra mishnaaseh, tou facebook add kon man ra, ounja bishtar harf mitounim bezanim
> Don't worry buddy. daneshgaham top 5 hast.
> raasti nikpour ra chi? mishnaasish? LOL



ok, chetor peidat konam to facebook? fek nakonam hanuz emkane ferestadane PM to forum bargharar shode bashe.


nikpour? kheili ashnast, vali fek nakonam az nazdik beshnasam. 7ie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Abii 
intori ke in doustam behem migoft, engaar baraaye naft va petrochemical man shenidam ke kaar tou alberta ziyaad hast, baraaye bargh che tor?
albatteh tou amrica man faamil daaram va doust haam bishtar invar hastan. inesh ham baraam behtare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> ok, chetor peidat konam to facebook? fek nakonam hanuz emkane ferestadane PM to forum bargharar shode bashe.
> nikpour? kheili ashnast, vali fek nakonam az nazdik beshnasam. 7ie?



Bah, agha to ostaad nikpour ra nemishnaasi?
ostaad rotbe 1 e arshad va doctora hast. lab eshoun ham hamoun hamkaf e daneshkadeh, nazdik e dar e voroudi hast.
khob shoma mitouni emailet ra be man bedi? address e page am ra behet email mikonam


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Are, bargh mikhounam
> Alberta shenidam ke kheyli khoub poul midan, yeki az doustaam ham ke ounja kaar gerefteh, hoghoughesh hamin hodoud ha hast ke shoma gofti. vali ensaafan canada kheyli sardeh  aadam yakh mibandeh
> US havaash hoube. Travel raahat tare. maaliyaat ham kam tare.



Man etefaghan tanha dalili ke mikham beram Power Engineering ineke az daste sarma rahat sham. Kare alanamo kheily doost daram, vali 6 mah dar sale jahaname be khatere sarmash (chon hamishe birooni). Alan karam non destructive testing hast. Kare rahatie, poolesham dar hade engineeringe, vali be mahze inke sarma miad mishe mozakhraf tarin kare donya. Dirooz -9 bood, ba wind chill -16!!!! To OCTOBER lmao. Emrooz hava behtare. 

Electrical Engineering vali ziad bayad biroon bashi. Rast migi, yekhode sakhte to zemestoon. 

Vali maliyat oonghadram ziad tar az US nist. To Alberta provincial sales tax nadarim, faghad federal. Kole sales tax 5%. Income tax rastesh nemidoonam kodom keshvar balatare, vali inja ine (federal income tax + provincial income tax):



> *Canada Federal tax rates for 2013*
> 
> 15% *on the first* $43,561 of taxable income, *+*
> 22% *on the next *$43,562 of taxable income (on the portion of taxable income over $43,561 up to $87,123), *+ *
> 26% *on the next *$47,931 of taxable income (on the portion of taxable income over $87,123 up to $135,054), *+ *
> 29% of taxable income *over *$135,054.



+



> Alberta: 10% of taxable income

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> eey khoda kaash ye pezeshk dige ham biad injaa ta man 1 be 10 nabasham injaa !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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




LOL, 100 tatoun ham baashid, hich farghi nemikoen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> intori ke in doustam behem migoft, engaar baraaye naft va petrochemical man shenidam ke kaar tou alberta ziyaad hast, baraaye bargh che tor?
> albatteh tou amrica man faamil daaram va doust haam bishtar invar hastan. inesh ham baraam behtare


Hame no engineering demandesh balast inja. Toye planti ke man kar mikonam, har rooz koli electrical engineer ba uniforme Techmation (esme companishoon) invar oonvar daran mipelekan. Inja ta 2020-25 sakhto saaze oil&gas infrastructure aroom nemigire. Vase hamin engineer va skilled labour kheily lazem daran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Man etefaghan tanha dalili ke mikham beram Power Engineering ineke az daste sarma rahat sham. Kare alanamo kheily doost daram, vali 6 mah dar sale jahaname be khatere sarmash (chon hamishe birooni). Alan karam non destructive testing hast. Kare rahatie, poolesham dar hade engineeringe, vali be mahze inke sarma miad mishe mozakhraf tarin kare donya. Dirooz -9 bood, ba wind chill -16!!!! To OCTOBER lmao. Emrooz hava behtare.
> 
> Electrical Engineering vali ziad bayad biroon bashi. Rast migi, yekhode sakhte to zemestoon.
> 
> Vali maliyat oonghadram ziad tar az US nist. To Alberta provincial sales tax nadarim, faghad federal. Kole sales tax 5%. Income tax rastesh nemidoonam kodom keshvar balatare, vali inja ine (federal income tax + provincial income tax):
> 
> 
> 
> +



Albatte man power i nistam, electronic hastam, kaaremoun faghat ba computer va shabih saaziye va design   inesh kheyli khoube.
Shoma dorost migi, Albatte dar nazar daashte baash ke faghat Alberta injouriye, Quebec va Ontario maaliyaat haash kamar shekan hast. tou amrica ham texas daghighan vaz'esh mesle Alberta hast. chon har 2 taashoun naft daaran va... poul daar hastan 
ounjouri ke man didam, be gheyr az alberta va texas, baghiye US az Canada, taxesh kam tar hast. vali dar mored e Alberta , hagh ba shomaast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

bacheha aks *al-hasani* ro payda kardam!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Bah, agha to ostaad nikpour ra nemishnaasi?
> ostaad rotbe 1 e arshad va doctora hast. lab eshoun ham hamoun hamkaf e daneshkadeh, nazdik e dar e voroudi hast.
> khob shoma mitouni emailet ra be man bedi? address e page am ra behet email mikonam



agha fahmidam kio migi. 100000 didamesh to daneshkade, vali moteasefane man ye eshkali daram ke ine ke kheili social nistam, kheili bade moteasefane, va be esm nemishnakhtamesh.

edit: eyval, che khub peida kardi mano

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Hame no engineering demandesh balast inja. Toye planti ke man kar mikonam, har rooz koli electrical engineer ba uniforme Techmation (esme companishoon) invar oonvar daran mipelekan. Inja ta 2020-25 sakhto saaze oil&gas infrastructure aroom nemigire. Vase hamin engineer va skilled labour kheily lazem daran.



Are, Alberta hanouz kheyli jaa baraaye sarmaayeh gozaari daareh va aayandeh khoubi daareh, vali khodet midouni dige, havaash kheyli sakhteh.
Albatte chon man electronic i hastam, dige behesht e ma mishe california va silicon valley


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine jan, agha man baraat friend request ferestaadam


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Albatte man power i nistam, electronic hastam, kaaremoun faghat ba computer va shabih saaziye va design   inesh kheyli khoube.
> Shoma dorost migi, Albatte dar nazar daashte baash ke faghat Alberta injouriye, Quebec va Ontario maaliyaat haash kamar shekan hast. tou amrica ham texas daghighan vaz'esh mesle Alberta hast. chon har 2 taashoun naft daaran va... poul daar hastan
> ounjouri ke man didam, be gheyr az alberta va texas, baghiye US az Canada, taxesh kam tar hast. vali dar mored e Alberta , hagh ba shomaast.


Hala ye chize khandedar. 

Canada nabayd engineering bekhooni vase power engineering lol

Inja 5 ta class hast. Mitooni az class 4 ya class 5 power engineering shro koni. Har kodom classesh ye theory part dare, ye practicum. Technically dar arze yek sal mitooni beshi power engineer haha. Man az avale November theory ro shro mikonam. Ba certificate power engineering mitooni beri plant operator beshi 200,000 dollar dar biare shomale alberta. Enghade ina adam kam daran. To Amrika hatman bayad engineer bashi ta betooni plant operator bashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Hala ye chize khandedar.
> 
> Canada nabayd engineering bekhooni vase power engineering lol
> Inja 5 ta class hast. Mitooni az class 4 ya class 5 power engineering shro koni. Har kodom classesh ye theory part dare, ye practicum. Technically dar arze yek sal mitooni beshi power engineer haha. Man az avale November theory ro shro mikonam. Ba certificate power engineering mitooni beri plant operator beshi 200,000 dollar dar biare shomale alberta. Enghade ina adam kam daran. To Amrika hatman bayad engineer bashi ta betooni plant operator bashi.



Are, inja hatman baayad madrak e mohandesi daashte baashi 
US kheyli reghaabat bishtare. vali baaz oun moshkel e sarma hast.
To chejouri mikhaay beri shomaal e Alberta??? rasman dige ghotbe ounja


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> edit: eyval, che khub peida kardi mano



Ma inim dige, barghiyaa khafan hastan aziz


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> bacheha aks *al-hasani* ro payda kardam!!



Baa poul hayi ke baraaye troll kardan gerefteh, in docharkheh ra kharideh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

mesle inke dige hame offline shodan va raftan bekhaaban 

dige kasi nist? cheraagh e ghahveh khouneh ra khaamoush konam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> bacheha aks *al-hasani* ro payda kardam!!


na aziz oon amooye roushan fekreshe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> mesle inke dige hame offline shodan va raftan bekhaaban
> 
> dige kasi nist? cheraagh e ghahveh khouneh ra khaamoush konam ?



na dadash , cheragh ghahve khooneye irani hichvaght khamoosh nemishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

chete rmi ? khodet khaabet miad? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Are, inja hatman baayad madrak e mohandesi daashte baashi
> US kheyli reghaabat bishtare. vali baaz oun moshkel e sarma hast.
> To chejouri mikhaay beri shomaal e Alberta??? rasman dige ghotbe ounja


Edmonton ziadam ba ghotb fargh nadare lol

Man March az Vancouver kooch kardam inja. To hamoon Marcham inja -20 ta -30 bood bishtare rooza. Havaye biroon az freezere khoone rasman sardtar bood. February inja mirese -40. Hanooz -40 ro experience nakardam, vali ba -30 nabayad ziad fargh dashte bashe lol

Shomale Alberta yani Fort McMurray. 5 saat shomale Edmontone. Kheily sardtare, vali age betoonam ba power engineering oonja kar begiram miarze.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Anybody know where @Sam1980 is? He is one of the few, sane people here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> chete rmi ? khodet khaabet miad? lol


 
Ye lahze bargashtam didam dige hichkas online nist, goftam shaayad hamatoun dige raftid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Edmonton ziadam ba ghotb fargh nadare lol
> Man March az Vancouver kooch kardam inja. To hamoon Marcham inja -20 ta -30 bood bishtare rooza. Havaye biroon az freezere khoone rasman sardtar bood. February inja mirese -40. Hanooz -40 ro experience nakardam, vali ba -30 nabayad ziad fargh dashte bashe lol
> Shomale Alberta yani Fort McMurray. 5 saat shomale Edmontone. Kheily sardtare, vali age betoonam ba power engineering oonja kar begiram miarze.



-40 
chejouri ounja mitounid davoum biyaarid?


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Anybody know where @Sam1980 is? He is one of the few, sane people here



You mean we are not sane?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> -40
> chejouri ounja mitounid davoum biyaarid?


layers, lots and lots of layers

dirooz ba windchill -16 bood, man 5ta layers pooshide boodam lol

1) astin boolande koloft
2) tee shirt
3) sweater
4) hoodie koloft
5) uniforme sare kar

dastkesh, kolaham yadet nadare. -40 be bad dige age poost biroon bashe yakh mizane mire

lol -58 daraje

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> layers, lots and lots of layers
> 
> dirooz ba windchill -16 bood, man 5ta layers pooshide boodam lol
> 
> 1) astin boolande koloft
> 2) tee shirt
> 3) sweater
> 4) hoodie koloft
> 5) uniforme sare kar
> 
> dastkesh, kolaham yadet nadare. -40 be bad dige age poost biroon bashe yakh mizane mire
> 
> lol -58 daraje



Abii ta be haal in ra emtehaan kardi?


----------



## Abii

hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

אלוהים יציל אותנו!!

גמד


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Abii ta be haal in ra emtehaan kardi?


emsal hatman mikonam. Etefaghan mikhastam bokonam videosho befresam mamanam ashkesho dar araram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> emsal hatman mikonam. Etefaghan mikhastam bokonam videosho befresam mamanam ashkesho dar araram.



vali jeddi man ham ke in video ra didam, ashkam dar oumad


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> אלוהים יציל את ארה"ב!!
> גמד



Why did you wrote "God save the USA!! Dwarf" in Hebrew?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Why did you wrote "God save the USA!! Dwarf" in Hebrew?



LOL!! dont trust google brah !! 

i wrote sth else , only zionists will understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> vali jeddi man ham ke in video ra didam, ashkam dar oumad


Canadaiya vaghean poosteshoon kolofte.
Hardcore tarin adamaye donyan.. Jolo sarma, garma va sakhti ye zare kam nemiaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Canadaiya vaghean poosteshoon kolofte.
> Hardcore tarin adamaye donyan.. Jolo sarma, garma va sakhti ye zare kam nemiaran.



LOL, Are, tou in havaa ghashang mard baar miyaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Az hamechi khande dar tar ineke jolo har parking spot ye power plug hast. Hameye mashina ham ye sime bargh az jeloshoon avizoone. Mashino ke to zemestoon park mikoni bayad bezanish be bargh, vaela roshan nemishe. Man mashinam mashine Vancouver hast, block heater nadare. Zemestoone jalebi dar pish khaham dasht.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi jaan ye chand ta video bahal post kardi ghablan , yadete che safhe ie boodan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Az hamechi khande dar tar ineke jolo har parking spot ye power plug hast. Hameye mashina ham ye sime bargh az jeloshoon avizoone. Mashino ke to zemestoon park mikoni bayad bezanish be bargh, vaela roshan nemishe. Man mashinam mashine Vancouver hast, block heater nadare. Zemestoone jalebi dar pish khaham dasht.



Ya'ni dar vaaghe' hamoun jumper cable hast? ya'ni har baar ke mikhaay maashin ra roshan koni, baayad battery ra jump koni ?


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Ya'ni dar vaaghe' hamoun jumper cable hast? ya'ni har baar ke mikhaay maashin ra roshan koni, baayad battery ra jump koni ?


Na, vase motore. Mashino mizani to bargh, motoret garm mimoone hamintori ta bargardi lol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_heater

Injoori ke shenidam vali, bayad berese -30 ta -40. -20 be bala okaye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> rmi jaan ye chand ta video bahal post kardi ghablan , yadete che safhe ie boodan?



Safheh 43

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Esfand said:


> Anybody know where @Sam1980 is? He is one of the few, sane people here


 

thanks....so everyone else here is cuckoo? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Na, vase motore.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_heater
> Injoori ke shenidam vali, bayad berese -30 ta -40. -20 be bala okaye.



ahan, Ya'ni motor ra garm mikonan ta sari' tar roshan beshe? 
Abii jan, ba'd shoma ha baayad tou in havaa biroun vaaystid? jeddi 200K ham hoghough kame baraatoun


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> ahan, Ya'ni motor ra garm mikonan ta sari' tar roshan beshe?
> Abii jan, ba'd shoma ha baayad tou in havaa biroun vaaystid? jeddi 200K ham hoghough kame baraatoun


are lol

Taze in ke chizi nist, man to fekre inam ke bade chand sal to Alberta beram Shomal balaye latitude 60. Yani dige officially to ghotb (North West Territories va Yukon). Oonja tax rate vahshatnak paine, hata income tax kheily kame. Hoghoghaham balan. Age class 2 power engineer bashi, asan az to control room biroon nemiyay. Age betoonam ye roozi class 2 ya class 1 power engineer besham hatman in caro mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> are lol
> Taze in ke chizi nist, man to fekre inam ke bade chand sal to Alberta beram Shomal balaye latitude 60. Yani dige officially to ghotb (North West Territories va Yukon). Oonja tax rate vahshatnak paine, hata income tax kheily kame. Hoghoghaham balan. Age class 2 power engineer bashi, asan az to control room biroon nemiyay. Age betoonam ye roozi class 2 ya class 1 power engineer besham hatman in caro mikonam.



Bikhiyaal Abii jan, baalaaye madaare 60 daraje dige 24 saat shab va ya 24 saat rouz mishe 
dige aadam age kolli ham poul darbiyaareh vali enjoy natouneh bekone, khoub nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Bikhiyaal Abii jan, baalaaye madaare 60 daraje dige 24 saat shab va ya 24 saat rouz mishe
> dige aadam age kolli ham poul darbiyaareh vali enjoy natouneh bekone, khoub nist.


doroste, vali age betoonam 6 mah kar konam, 6 mah off basham, az halate adi ham behtare (yani ye hoghoghe adi begire adam vali to California masalan bashi). Inja man 2-3ta operatore 30-40 sale sare kar didam bahashoon harf zadam. Bisharafa 6 mah kar mikonan, 6 mah miran mosaferat. Bekhatere hoghoghaye balai ke migiran, rahat mitoonan in karo bokonan. Rastesh man injoor zendegiro tarjih midam be 12 mah kare poshte sare ham, chizi ke alan giresham. Baziaham 5-6 sal poshte sare ham kar mikonan, kise pooleshono bar midaran bar migardan velayat (vancouver, toronto etc...) miran ye khone, mashin etc... cash mikharan, ye kare sade ham migiran pashoono mindazan hava.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

iranigirl2 said:


> thanks....so everyone else here is cuckoo? lol



No no, I like Serpentine, Abii and Surenas too. Uhuhuh is also nice and kollang. SOOR3N4 as well, rmi.. and the others. But Sam1980 has class, you know...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> doroste, vali age betoonam 6 mah kar konam, 6 mah off basham, az halate adi ham behtare (yani ye hoghoghe adi begire adam vali to California masalan bashi). Inja man 2-3ta operatore 30-40 sale sare kar didam bahashoon harf zadam. Bisharafa 6 mah kar mikonan, 6 mah miran mosaferat. Bekhatere hoghoghaye balai ke migiran, rahat mitoonan in karo bokonan. Rastesh man injoor zendegiro tarjih midam be 12 mah kare poshte sare ham, chizi ke alan giresham. Baziaham 5-6 sal poshte sare ham kar mikonan, kise pooleshono bar midaran bar migardan velayat (vancouver, toronto etc...) miran ye khone, mashin etc... cash mikharan, ye kare sade ham migiran pashoono mindazan hava.



albatte in ham idea ye khoubi hast. Albatte kheyli sakhteh vali dige ye moddat kaar mikoni va ta akhare omr baaret ra mibandi va khiyaalet raahat mishe.  dige hamisheh ham esteres nadaari baraaye kaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> No no, I like Serpentine, Abii and Surenas too. Uhuhuh is also nice and kollang. SOOR3N4 as well, rmi.. and the others. But Sam1980 has class, you know...



No, I don't know ...


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> No, I don't know ...



Ahem, your name was on the list too.. my point is, his posts are often very insightful. He never goes into discussions on which system is the best, but voices his opinions on how to optimize the current situation.

Abii and Surenas did it too a while ago, not any more. But because these two clearly favor another system above the current one, their opinions were/are often discarded by everyone by default.

Then there's all the others that never engage in these discussions, because they are afraid to admit that there are flaws, these are practically sheep.

Anyway, don't want to turn this into a political discussion.. but you asked, so I have to answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Ahem, your name was on the list too.. my point is, his posts are often very insightful. He never goes into discussions on which system is the best, but voices his opinions on how to optimize the current situation.
> 
> Abii and Surenas did it too a while ago, not any more. But because these two clearly favor another system above the current one, their opinions were/are often discarded by everyone by default.
> 
> Then there's all the others that never engage in these discussion, because they are afraid to admit that there are mistakes, these are practically sheep.
> 
> Anyway, don't want to turn this into a political discussion.. but you asked, so I have to answer



I was just joking a little bit 
actually, I am a pretty new member and I have not the chance to see Sam's posts and talk with him.
But, It seems that he has been as awesome person 
BTW, Thanks for elaborating


----------



## I-LEK

Abii said:


> lol @ these soosmarkhors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *العالم گزارش داد که به دنبال بالا رفتن سن ازدواج و مجرد ماندن تعداد بسیاری از دختران در عربستان، گروهی از دانشجویان دختر در این کشور در تویتر فراخوانی را تحت عنوان ˈحلال بودن 4 زن در شرع اسلامˈ به راه انداختند.!*



umm i fell in love with one sack..........mmm...
... Guess the what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

I-LEK said:


> umm i fell in love with one sack..........mmm...
> ... Guess the what?


The one that's walking towards the camera looks hot lmao

btw guys, since we're on the topic, I've just found out that I've got a wahabi living in my apartment. He moved in a couple of weeks ago appareantly. He's a young pakistani dude and he's got the taliban beard. The other day he was walking with a radio in his hand and the radio was playing Azan/Adhan loool

I think he's scared of me too. I've given him nasty stares a few times so he puts his head down whenever he walks past me. Seen him at the parking lot a few times and the guy is weird as ****.

I think I better get life insurance before this guy blows up, b/c he looks the part. If his beard grows any longer, he'll trip over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

lmfao
cheghad mollaha koskholan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> lmfao
> cheghad mollaha koskholan





Abii said:


> The one that's walking towards the camera looks hot lmao
> 
> btw guys, since we're on the topic, I've just found out that I've got a wahabi living in my apartment. He moved in a couple of weeks ago appareantly. He's a young pakistani dude and he's got the taliban beard. The other day he was walking with a radio in his hand and the radio was playing Azan/Adhan loool
> 
> I think he's scared of me too. I've given him nasty stares a few times so he puts his head down whenever he walks past me. Seen him at the parking lot a few times and the guy is weird as ****.
> 
> I think I better get life insurance before this guy blows up, b/c he looks the part. If his beard grows any longer, he'll trip over it.




He's probably with Jamat.


@Abii
I'm a Pakistani Wahabi and there is no one other than God that will make me hang my head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> I'm a Pakistani Wahabi



LOL   ur kidding right ?


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> LOL   ur kidding right ?


For some reason he likes to call himself wahabi, but he's cool. I've never understood it. He's trying to make a point, a point I never get. 

@RazPaK 

wtf's Jamat?


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> For some reason he likes to call himself wahabi, but he's cool. I've never understood it. He's trying to make a point, a point I never get.
> 
> @RazPaK
> 
> wtf's Jamat?



Jamat-e-Islami

Think of them as the Jehovah witnesses of Islam, but they are not violent. 

One time , outside my house in Pakistan a gang of 6 caught me.They were like well brother, we are inviting you to come and learn about Islam, and talk about Islam. I was like, uhh well it's time for me to eat dinner. I will join you guys afterwards at the Masjid.

They were looking at me and laughing, cuz they knew I wasn't going to come.

I do my prayers and go to Jummah. I do Zakat and Ramzan, so I felt at the time, that I don't need to spend hours discussing Islam with the beards.

But those guys weren't bad, because they didn't try to get into my personal life.


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> Jamat-e-Islami
> Think of them as the Jehovah witnesses of Islam, but they are not violent.
> One time , outside my house in Pakistan a gang of 6 caught me.They were like well brother, we are inviting you to come and learn about Islam, and talk about Islam. I was like, uhh well it's time for me to eat dinner. I will join you guys afterwards at the Masjid.
> They were looking at me and laughing, cuz they knew I wasn't going to come.
> I do my prayers and go to Jummah. I do Zakat and Ramzan, so I felt at the time, that I don't need to spend hours discussing Islam with the beards.
> But those guys weren't bad, because they didn't try to get into my personal life.



i heard about them , i'm not sure at all but i think they were very cool people , am i wrong bro?


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> i heard about them , i'm not sure at all but i think they were very cool people , am i wrong bro?




LoL. They are nice people, but can be very annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> The one that's walking towards the camera looks hot lmao
> 
> btw guys, since we're on the topic, I've just found out that I've got a wahabi living in my apartment. He moved in a couple of weeks ago appareantly. He's a young pakistani dude and he's got the taliban beard. The other day he was walking with a radio in his hand and the radio was playing Azan/Adhan loool
> 
> I think he's scared of me too. I've given him nasty stares a few times so he puts his head down whenever he walks past me. Seen him at the parking lot a few times and the guy is weird as ****.
> 
> I think I better get life insurance before this guy blows up, b/c he looks the part. If his beard grows any longer, he'll trip over it.



uhh man, I am worried for you, I have seen some of this long beard weirdos. Every time I see them, I try to change my route and have a safe distance from them.
If I were you, I would think of changing my apt.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> uhh man, I am worried for you, I have seen some of this long beard weirdos. Every time I see them, I try to change my route and have a safe distance from them.
> If I were you, I would think of changing my apt.


lol I live on the floor above him, I just don't know if I'm directly on top of him or not. I hope I am. I gotta find out b/c it would be a great opportunity to be a pain in the ***. Start jumping up and down everytime it's prayer time lol

The guy honestly looks right out of a horror movie. He's a total mess. His car has a Quebec license plate. i seriously hope, at least for his sake, that he's not here for the oil money. Because if he's workin in the industry along side all these Alberta rednecks, he'll get bitch slapped back to where ever he came from very fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> lol I live on the floor above him, I just don't know if I'm directly on top of him or not. I hope I am. I gotta find out b/c it would be a great opportunity to be a pain in the ***. Start jumping up and down everytime it's prayer time lol




Why would you do that?

That's messed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> uhh man, I am worried for you, I have seen some of this long beard weirdos. Every time I see them, I try to change my route and have a safe distance from them.
> If I were you, I would think of changing my apt.



rmi jan pls respect other peoples ideas as they respect u. pls dont post videos making fun of our majlis and our elites .

i agree that wahabies are weirdos but not everyone with beard is wahabi , plus u cant make fun of a person listening to azaan .

lotfan be eteghadat mardom ehteram bezarin mamnun 

albate man be dar goftam divar beshnave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> Why would you do that?
> 
> That's messed up.



thats totally messed up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

lol rmi check out this thread :

https://defence.pk/threads/omg-ultr...s-with-300km-range.284865/page-3#post-4907406


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lol I live on the floor above him, I just don't know if I'm directly on top of him or not. I hope I am. I gotta find out b/c it would be a great opportunity to be a pain in the ***. Start jumping up and down everytime it's prayer time lol
> The guy honestly looks right out of a horror movie. He's a total mess. His car has a Quebec license plate. i seriously hope, at least for his sake, that he's not here for the oil money. Because if he's workin in the industry along side all these Alberta rednecks, he'll get bitch slapped back to where ever he came from very fast.




That's a good strategy, making him move out instead of yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> thats totally messed up



I know that you are not good with @Abii , but it doesn't mean that you need to say something just opposite to him


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I know that you are not good with @Abii , but it doesn't mean that you need to say something just opposite to him


i'm totally against waabies , those extremists are the root cause of terrorism , all i'm saying is that there is no evidence that the guys is a wahabi . sono one has the right to disrupt his praying .

and u also need to take a chill pill brah 



doppelganger said:


> Wtf are you pulling Hindus into your Iranian love fest here for turd? Take a chill pill.



ur mistaken , rmi5 didnt mean to insult u .


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Obviously the entire world looks down on you Indians. No need to be surprised. I've been telling you guys that since day 1.


please keep your indo-pak related posts in somewhere else.


> @rmi5
> A man that is religious does not pose a threat. It's men that sell their souls for acceptance by trash who really have to worry.



A man who puts his mind away to act just based on his religion is a dangerous one. That's my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

doppelganger said:


> Well haman10 and rmi5, this is the Internet. You are what you write. It may not be your intention, but I am definitely offended.


I explained it to you. There is absolutely no reason for getting angry. I thought that hindus were very peaceful and calm, but your action was not what I expected before.


> You have no clue about our ancient civilization, or the practice of Sati, yet you wish to fart from your high horse.
> You guys are so far removed from your own civilization that you have forgotten that like us, fire had a supreme position in your as well for your forefathers. Yet today you as Muslims will talk smack about another ancient Aryan faith.
> Crap.


How do you know that I am a muslim?


----------



## rmi5

@Abii , @haman10 

nemidounam mohtaramaaneh ash chi misheh, vali Lotfan az hamdige bekeshid biroun. 
Har che ghadr ham ke baa ham moshkel daashteh baashid, dalil nemisheh injouri be ham beparid.
vaghean azatoun entezaar nadaashtam. shoma ha , aadam haye hesaabi va tahsil kardeh hastid, in kaar ha azatoun ba'ideh 
azatoun khaahesh mikonam ke bas konid in kaar ha ra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii , @haman10
> 
> nemidounam mohtaramaaneh ash chi misheh, vali Lotfan az hamdige bekeshid biroun.
> Har che ghadr ham ke baa ham moshkel daashteh baashid, dalil nemisheh injouri be ham beparid.
> vaghean azatoun entezaar nadaashtam. shoma ha , aadam haye hesaabi va tahsil kardeh hastid, in kaar ha azatoun ba'ideh
> azatoun khaahesh mikonam ke bas konid in kaar ha ra.


Raast migi

I'm done. I'll go get some chai to cool off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Raast migi
> 
> I'm done. I'll go get some chai to cool off.



Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @Abii , @haman10
> 
> nemidounam mohtaramaaneh ash chi misheh, vali Lotfan az hamdige bekeshid biroun.
> Har che ghadr ham ke baa ham moshkel daashteh baashid, dalil nemisheh injouri be ham beparid.
> vaghean azatoun entezaar nadaashtam. shoma ha , aadam haye hesaabi va tahsil kardeh hastid, in kaar ha azatoun ba'ideh
> azatoun khaahesh mikonam ke bas konid in kaar ha ra.



i have no problem with any one , till they dont insult my people , religion and leaders 

respect to be respected , how can i be friend with someone insulting me and my religion??

how can i be cool to someone who calls me arab terrorist and wishes soheil death ?

no way in hell brah!!! islam is my heart my love !! so is iran and its leaders . so is my friends .

i have no problem with him calling me terrorist arab , but i cant forget the other insults

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

still , i'll also back off . i'll also go drink some water .

felan bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

good thread.good going guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Damn, I created a forrest fire up in this bitch
> 
> Sorry rmi lol
> 
> I'm out


No Problem buddy  
In eshtebaah e man ham boud. dar har sourat, I will always back and support you guys


----------



## rmi5

@Abii , @haman10 
I reported post #2027 for calling and inviting other members for trolling.

This is Iranian Chill Thread and it should not be a place for trolling.

@Serpentine
please stop trolls to get active in this thread.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

haman10 said:


> i'm totally against waabies , those extremists are the root cause of terrorism , all i'm saying is that there is no evidence that the guys is a wahabi . sono one has the right to disrupt his praying .
> 
> and u also need to take a chill pill brah
> 
> 
> 
> ur mistaken , rmi5 didnt mean to insult u .


My dear Haman. Yesterday you told me to post my questions in this forum. Now tell me, a person who is openly saying he hates hindus because of some cultural practice which is not even mentioned in our holy books and I am sure none of you are able to read Sanskrit, you want me to put my questions ? Sorry to say that you have supported that person. you are biased too. I can go down to his level and say something, but i wont do that. best of luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

So @rim5 - When are you introducing me - your bro - to Gloshifteh Farahani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

guys, stop it here, and stop talking religion.
I deleted almost all the posts that were trolling or had the potential to be used for trolling.

infractions will be followed from now on. any insult towards any person or religion will be also awarded with an infraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> So @rim5 - When are you introducing me - your bro - to Gloshifteh Farahani ?


LOL , I am always in your service buddy, I will introduce you to her whenever you want

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> guys, stop it here, and stop talking religion.
> I deleted almost all the posts that were trolling or had the potential to be used for trolling.
> 
> infractions will be followed from now on. any insult towards any person or religion will be also awarded with an infraction.


Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Serpentine said:


> guys, stop it here, and stop talking religion.
> I deleted almost all the posts that were trolling or had the potential to be used for trolling.
> 
> infractions will be followed from now on. any insult towards any person or religion will be also awarded with an infraction.



Kill Joy ! 

So hows life treating you, brother ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Serpentine said:


> guys, stop it here, and stop talking religion.
> I deleted almost all the posts that were trolling or had the potential to be used for trolling.
> 
> infractions will be followed from now on. any insult towards any person or religion will be also awarded with an infraction.


you have not deleted rmif's post where he insulted hindus.


----------



## Abii

Armstrong said:


> So @rim5 - When are you introducing me - your bro - to Gloshifteh Farahani ?


She seems to be taken

Who the hell is this Louis Garrel guy? Appareantly they're dating. These folks seem to know who the guy is lol
http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f50/louis-garrel-44011-27.html

Golshifte is fucking drop dead gorgous. Honestly she's a solid 9 in my book. Thankfully she left Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> LOL , I am always in your service buddy, I will introduce you to her whenever you want



Thank You but I think that @Abii has his eyes set on her ! 

Otherwise I'd consider this an affront to my manhood & duel @Abii to the death for that fair Persian Lass ! 

But lately, I feel that I like Shohreh Aghdashloo more & shes old enough to be my Grandma's younger sister !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Biplab Bijay said:


> you have not deleted rmif's post where he insulted hindus.



Exactly. I just checked and its still there. Crappy moderation @Serpentine.


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> Thank You but I think that @Abii has his eyes set on her !
> Otherwise I'd consider this an affront to my manhood & duel @Abii to the death for that fair Persian Lass !
> But lately, I feel that I like Shohreh Aghdashloo more & shes old enough to be my Grandma's younger sister !




Watching a duel would be very interesting 
when do you guys, @Abii , @Armstrong want to start the dual? 
please invite me to watch it


----------



## Biplab Bijay

haman10 said:


> i have no problem with any one , till they dont insult my people , religion and leaders
> 
> respect to be respected , how can i be friend with someone insulting me and my religion??
> 
> how can i be cool to someone who calls me arab terrorist and wishes soheil death ?
> 
> no way in hell brah!!! islam is my heart my love !! so is iran and its leaders . so is my friends .
> 
> i have no problem with him calling me terrorist arab , but i cant forget the other insults


Should I say the same thing to rmi5 ? let me ask you a question. If I bring some of your evil practices and generalize it, how will you feel ?


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> She seems to be taken
> 
> Who the hell is this Louis Garrel guy? Appareantly they're dating. These folks seem to know who the guy is lol
> http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f50/louis-garrel-44011-27.html
> 
> Golshifte is fucking drop dead gorgous. Honestly she's a solid 9 in my book. Thankfully she left Iran.



Are you sure?
because I think she has a husband
maybe she is cheating and you have caught them cheating


----------



## doppelganger

We want an answer @Serpentine.

You pass a diktat not to disrespect cultures and religions. Yet you leave the derogatory post about Hindus that started the spat in the first place.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

doppelganger said:


> Exactly. I just checked and its still there. Crappy moderation @Serpentine.


I told you it is ok for them to criticize others faith. its ok for them. But if you raise questions against there practices, you will be banned. i was banned by jungibaaz because i replied to spring onion, RazPak when they were busy insulting my faith. I even reported them but no action. Even they laughed saying that you are crying. Almost all are same here. If they really have guts, just stop this banning for few days and lets see who will cry.


----------



## Serpentine

doppelganger said:


> We want an answer @Serpentine.
> 
> You pass a diktat not to disrespect cultures and religions. Yet you leave the derogatory post about Hindus that started the spat in the first place.


mate calm down, that post is also deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Serpentine said:


> mate calm down, that post is also deleted.



Thank you.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Serpentine said:


> mate calm down, that post is also deleted.


Thank you.


----------



## iranigirl2

@Abii , Gloshifteh Farahani a 9? really? I'm disappointed in you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine 
There was not anything insulting about Hindus in my posts. I just brought an example from Mayas and hindus traditions.
But if you have decided to remove it to pacify trollings, I will respect your decision. keeping order and avoiding to go off-topic in the thread is more important than anything else.


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> @Abii , Gloshifteh Farahani a 9? really? I'm disappointed in you.



It seems that you don't like her at all


----------



## doppelganger

@Serpentine
There is nothing wrong or insulting about pointing out vultures ripping into the flesh of your dead or burying women into the ground and then stoning them to death either as part of your ancient and modern traditions. Its your culture and we respect it. But we will respect your decision and not take this thread off topic like the insensitive trolls from your side.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> There was not anything insulting about Hindus in my posts. I just brought an example from Mayas and hindus traditions.
> But if you have decided to remove it to pacify trollings, I will respect your decision. keeping order and avoiding to go off-topic in the thread is more important than anything else.


We can bring examples of all religions (or the ones practicing it) that are inhumane and wrong.
My point is that although all of you guys may be right, talking religion in here will bear no fruit, neither you can convince them nor they can convince you. That's the reason why discussing religion like this in the forum is banned, in other words, this is a forum rule, not entirely my personal decision. you saw what this discussion did to the thread in 3-4 pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

iranigirl2 said:


> @Abii , Gloshifteh Farahani a 9? really? I'm disappointed in you.



Leave it to a woman to drag another woman down ! 

She is a 9 & thats it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> It seems that you don't like her at all



So do you think @iranigirl2 is jealous of Golshifteh ? 

Just don't say that out-loud the Persian Kitty Cat has a temper !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> We can bring examples of all religions (or the ones practicing it) that are inhumane and wrong.
> My point is that although all of you guys may be right, talking religion in here will bear no fruit, neither you can convince them nor they can convince you. That's the reason why discussing religion like this in the forum is banned, in other words, this is a forum rule, not entirely my personal decision. you saw what this discussion did to the thread in 3-4 pages.



Dear @Serpentine
yes, you are absolutely right. religious based discussions can easily go to nowhere and ....
anyways, Thanks for deleting off-topic posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

iranigirl2 said:


> @Abii , Gloshifteh Farahani a 9? really? I'm disappointed in you.


fine, she's a 10












She's got hot bod too.

Edit: we need to start cloning this fine specimen of iranian beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> So do you think @iranigirl2 is jealous of Golshifteh ?
> Just don't say that out-loud the Persian Kitty Cat has a temper !



Actually I don't dare to accept your comment about @iranigirl2 , since I know when a persian girl gets angry, you are better to run  unless she will kick your a$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> Actually I don't dare to accept your comment about @iranigirl2 , since I know when a persian girl gets angry, you are better to run  unless she will kick your a$$



She doesn't even reply - I think @iranigirl2 hates me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Abii , @Armstrong , @iranigirl2 
honestly I think they are much more beautiful iranian actresses than her. 
For example, what's your opinion about Mahnaz Afshar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

hi guys .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> She doesn't even reply - I think @iranigirl2 hates me !


I Told you bro, you got her angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> hi guys .


Hi Buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Mahnaz Afshar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Hi Buddy


whats up? i seems we have some interesting pics here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii , @Armstrong , @iranigirl2
> honestly I think they are much more beautiful iranian actresses than her.
> For example, what's your opinion about Mahnaz Afshar?


AHAHAHA dude you serious?

wow

Golshifte=10
Mahnaz=4 (and I'm being generous). Fake hair, ugly thin fake eyebrows, too much makeup (border line clown show), weird lipstick liners or whatever they're called etc...

Golshifte is a natural beauty that knows it too. She's in a league of her own. A girl that can look better than a super model without even brushing her hair is 10/10.


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> whats up? i seems we have some interesting pics here.


LOL, BTW, what's your opinion about actresses?
I would say Mahnaz Afshar is one of the most beautiful ones. more beautiful than Golshifteh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> LOL, BTW, what's your opinion about actresses?
> I would say Mahnaz Afshar is one of the most beautiful ones. more beautiful than Golshifteh



agreeeed.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> LOL, BTW, what's your opinion about actresses?
> I would say Mahnaz Afshar is one of the most beautiful ones. *more beautiful than Golshifteh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

okay you guys are on teriyak

I'm gonna go to bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> AHAHAHA dude you serious?
> 
> wow
> 
> Golshifte=10
> Mahnaz=4 (and I'm being generous). Fake hair, ugly thin fake eyebrows, too much makeup (border line clown show), weird lipstick liners or whatever they're called etc...
> 
> Golshifte is a natural beauty that knows it too. She's in a league of her own. A girl that can look better than a super model without even brushing her hair is 10/10.



Come on @Abii jan ...
Do you really compare the beauty of Mahnaz and Golshifteh? 
Although, I am happy that each of us like a different one since it means we don't have any conflict of interest 
But you and @Armstrong need to do duel for Golshifteh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> okay you guys are on teriyak
> 
> I'm gonna go to bed.




yeah, I need to go to bed too.


----------



## haman10

Biplab Bijay said:


> My dear Haman. Yesterday you told me to post my questions in this forum. Now tell me, a person who is openly saying he hates hindus because of some cultural practice which is not even mentioned in our holy books and I am sure none of you are able to read Sanskrit, you want me to put my questions ? Sorry to say that you have supported that person. you are biased too. I can go down to his level and say something, but i wont do that. best of luck.



its not like that bro , iranians never insulted u . we are one of your few friends in ME.

WE WILL NEVER INSULT U , but your friend unfortunately heated up the discussion

still , u can post here whenever u want , indians and pakistanis are always welcome here.

unfortunately some members try to drag iran to their fight . we are friends with both of the countries , so please dont drag us to it

p.s i was talking to some one else on that post , i wasnt talking to u or ur friend


----------



## rmi5

BTW, @Abii jan, I wanted to go to bed now, but before that, I wanted to say to you that Golshifeh has a mediocre beauty at the best case. I cannot understand why you think she is extremely beautiful?
Anyways, I respect your choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Why are ppl crying?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Biplab Bijay said:


> Should I say the same thing to rmi5 ? let me ask you a question. If I bring some of your evil practices and generalize it, how will you feel ?



i was talking to another person in that post either !!   

take some chill pills at once brah  we have no problem with u


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> Why are ppl crying?



whos crying? lol


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 

veleshoun kon in toule sag ha ra. ma ke kaari beheshoun nadaashtim, hamin jouri oumadan ye kermi berizan va raftan. gour e pedareshoun.
beheshoun rou nadeh haman jan va gar na dobaareh miyaan va injaa ra be gand mikeshan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Biplab Bijay

haman10 said:


> its not like that bro , iranians never insulted u . we are one of your few friends in ME.
> 
> WE WILL NEVER INSULT U , but your friend unfortunately heated up the discussion
> 
> still , u can post here whenever u want , indians and pakistanis are always welcome here.
> 
> unfortunately some members try to drag iran to their fight . we are friends with both of the countries , so please dont drag us to it
> 
> p.s i was talking to some one else on that post , i wasnt talking to u or ur friend


Rmi5 dragged hindus first not dopplerangel. Then it is heated up by RazPak. Anyway best of luck.


----------



## haman10

Biplab Bijay said:


> Anyway best of luck.


tnx


----------



## rmi5

Biplab Bijay said:


> Rmi5 dragged hindus first not dopplerangel. Then it is heated up by RazPak. Anyway best of luck.


It seems that you did not notice what the moderator said. Stop mentioning my name.
@haman10 
didi behet goftam? inhaa aadam nemishan. faghat mikhaan kerm berizan.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> didi behet goftam? inhaa aadam nemishan. faghat mikhaan kerm berizan.



velesh kon pedar sago , mikhastam bahash nice basham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> BTW, @Abii jan, I wanted to go to bed now, but before that, I wanted to say to you that Golshifeh has a mediocre beauty at the best case. I cannot understand why you think she is extremely beautiful?
> Anyways, I respect your choice



True dat. I seen better looking girls at walmart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> velesh kon pedar sago , mikhastam bahash nice basham


midounam azizam, vali age yaadet basheh, ghablan behet goftam ke ba'zi ha , ma'ni ye yek seri chiz ha ra nemifahman, tou maghzeshoun ta'rif shode nist. nice boudan ra ham inaa nemitounan befahman 
faghat veleshoun kon ke goureshoun gom beshe beran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> True dat. I seen better looking girls at walmart.



@RazPaK
pics of Mahnaz Afshar and Golshifteh are posted in previous pages, as a fair person, can you tell me who is more beautiful? 

PS. please choose Mahnaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

RazPaK said:


> True dat. I seen better looking girls at walmart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @RazPaK
> pics of Mahnaz Afshar and Golshifteh are posted in previous pages, as a fair person, can you tell me which one is more beautiful?
> 
> PS. please choose Mahnaz



what about leila Otadi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> what about leila Otadi .



She is beautiful too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 alan saat chande onja?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 alan saat chande onja?



Tarjih midam chizi nagam, khodam alaan saat ra didam, khejaalat keshidam 
man raftam bekhaabam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Tarjih midam chizi nagam, khodam alaan saat ra didam, khejaalat keshidam
> man raftam bekhaabam


good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


>



how are u doing bro?? is everything alright in beautiful turkey??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> good night.



lol !! man mikham nahar bokhoram !!


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> how are u doing bro?? is everything alright in beautiful turkey??


Im good and you?
Im not in Turkey , but there are good things happening there these days. 

https://defence.pk/threads/marmaray-a-150-years-old-dream-became-reality.285427/
https://defence.pk/threads/happy-republic-day-90th-anniversary-of-our-republic.285312/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Im good and you?
> Im not in Turkey , but there are good things happening there these days.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/marmaray-a-150-years-old-dream-became-reality.285427/
> https://defence.pk/threads/happy-republic-day-90th-anniversary-of-our-republic.285312/



i'm also great thanks bro!! 

good to hear that , happy republic day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> i'm also great thanks bro!!
> 
> good to hear that , happy republic day



Thx, Hope for another peaceful 90 years between our countrys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Thx, Hope for another peaceful 90 years between our countrys.



inshaalah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

آقا این هواپیمای 150 نفرهمون به شدت بو دار شده، دارن درباره ام سی -21 روسی حرف میزنن که به نظر میاد دیگه باید تکمیل باشه
http://www.mehrnews.com/detail/News/2165726
حالا یا این ویکی چرت و پرت نوشته که بعید نیست یا این خبرگزاری مهر یه چیزی از خودش درآورده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

نظرتون درباره این خبر چیه، برم رو مخ برادرای پاکیمون؟


احتمال لغو قرارداد گازی ایران- پاکستان
http://www.mehrnews.com/detail/News/2165966

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> آقا این هواپیمای 150 نفرهمون به شدت بو دار شده، دارن درباره ام سی -21 روسی حرف میزنن که به نظر میاد دیگه باید تکمیل باشه
> http://www.mehrnews.com/detail/News/2165726
> حالا یا این ویکی چرت و پرت نوشته که بعید نیست یا این خبرگزاری مهر یه چیزی از خودش درآورده



من که نفهمیدم کجاش بو داره؟ فقط گفته تا سال 96 حاضره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> نظرتون درباره این خبر چیه، برم رو مخ برادرای پاکیمون؟
> 
> 
> احتمال لغو قرارداد گازی ایران- پاکستان
> http://www.mehrnews.com/detail/News/2165966



faghat moonde pakestani ha savaremoon shan be khatere tahrim !!! 

they should get lost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> من که نفهمیدم کجاش بو داره؟ فقط گفته تا سال 96 حاضره


فرزندم اینا میگفتن خودشون دارن یه هواپیمارو به صورت بومی طراحی میکنن، حالا میگن اون هواپیما ام سی -21 روسی هست که همونطور که گفتم دیگه تکمیله، احتیاجی به ما ندارن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> فرزندم اینا میگفتن خودشون دارن یه هواپیمارو به صورت بومی طراحی میکنن، حالا میگن اون هواپیما ام سی -21 روسی هست که همونطور که گفتم دیگه تکمیله، احتیاجی به ما ندارن



خب پس این اون نیست!! وگرنه هواپیمایی که تکمیل شده ـ دانشگاه امیر کبیر چی چیشوطراحی می کنه؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> faghat moonde pakestani ha savaremoon shan be khatere tahrim !!!
> 
> they should get lost


چقدر این پاکستانی ها ذلیل هستن، همین چند ماه پیش بود که خبر کمبود شدید گاز حتی برای صنایعشون پخش شد ولی از ترس آمریکا تخم نمیکنن این قرارداد رو اجرا کنن
بیخود نیست که دم به ساعت چند تاشون هدف پهبادهای آمریکا میشن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> خب پس این اون نیست!! وگرنه هواپیمایی که تکمیل شده ـ دانشگاه امیر کبیر چی چیشوطراحی می کنه؟؟


برا همین میگم بو میده نه! این خبر به نقل از معاون پژوهش و فناوری سازمان صنایع هوایی هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> چقدر این پاکستانی ها ذلیل هستن، همین چند ماه پیش بود که خبر کمبود شدید گاز حتی برای صنایعشون پخش شد ولی از ترس آمریکا تخم نمیکنن این قرارداد رو اجرا کنن
> بیخود نیست که دم به ساعت چند تاشون هدف پهبادهای آمریکا میشن



من خیلی سعی کردم جلوی خودموبگیرم چیزی بخاطر تروریست ها بهشون نگم اما انگار پاکستان شورشو در اورده!
دیگه بی تخمی هم حدی داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> نظرتون درباره این خبر چیه، برم رو مخ برادرای پاکیمون؟
> 
> 
> احتمال لغو قرارداد گازی ایران- پاکستان
> http://www.mehrnews.com/detail/News/2165966


@Falon thread zad alan oza kishmishi mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @Falon thread zad alan oza kishmishi mishe.



agha nakon alan miad harchi az dahanesh dar miad be mane badbakht mige !!   

een bar fosh bedi , miam oonja @Falon va ye kar midam dastet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> agha nakon alan miad harchi az dahanesh dar miad be mane badbakht mige !!
> 
> een bar fosh bedi , miam oonja @Falon va ye kar midam dastet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> چقدر این پاکستانی ها ذلیل هستن، همین چند ماه پیش بود که خبر کمبود شدید گاز حتی برای صنایعشون پخش شد ولی از ترس آمریکا تخم نمیکنن این قرارداد رو اجرا کنن
> بیخود نیست که دم به ساعت چند تاشون هدف پهبادهای آمریکا میشن



Baraadar mohsen,
shoma che entezaar e dige i daashtid?
shoma entezaar daarid ke yek keshvari ke ba komak e khaareji rouye paash tounesteh be-isteh, ba bomb e atom va moshak haye chini va kore'i va ba poul e arab ha hemaayat e US, va touye jang ha shekast khorde va shekast khorde va enghadr ozaa'e mamlekatesh daaghouneh ke hattaa gorouh haye mosalleh, rasman toush nirou va sepaah daarand, biyaad khodesh ra baraaye Iran be khatar bendaaze? ounam vaghti ke navaz sharif, ra'is jomhoureshoune?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Baraadar mohsen,
> shoma che entezaar e dige i daashtid?
> shoma entezaar daarid ke yek keshvari ke ba komak e khaareji rouye paash tounesteh be-isteh, ba bomb e atom va moshak haye chini va kore'i va ba poul e arab ha hemaayat e US, va touye jang ha shekast khorde va shekast khorde va enghadr ozaa'e mamlekatesh daaghouneh ke hattaa gorouh haye mosalleh, rasman toush nirou va sepaah daarand, biyaad khodesh ra baraaye Iran be khatar bendaaze? ounam vaghti ke navaz sharif, ra'is jomhoureshoune?



f. nawaz bi sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> من خیلی سعی کردم جلوی خودموبگیرم چیزی بخاطر تروریست ها بهشون نگم اما انگار پاکستان شورشو در اورده!
> دیگه بی تخمی هم حدی داره


Dar edaame ye bahs e dirouzemoun, baraaye yek seri osoulan , mafhoum e tokhm ham ta'rif shode nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> f. nawaz bi sharif



Navaz, in chand rouz oumade boud US. hatman hesaab e kaar oumade dastesh ke baayad chi kaar bekone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Dar edaame ye bahs e dirouzemoun, baraaye yek seri osoulan , mafhoum e tokhm ham ta'rif shode nist


osulan to tarikh onayiee ke khalaf jaryan harekat kardan moafag shodan.
masalan khode US on mogei ke mikhastan elame esteglal konan Englis nesfe newyork ro kosht ama hala...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

shoro shod...
https://defence.pk/threads/minister-iran-may-drop-gas-pipeline-project-with-pakistan.285463/


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> shoro shod...
> https://defence.pk/threads/minister-iran-may-drop-gas-pipeline-project-with-pakistan.285463/



ey baba man asan hoseleye javab dadan be troll ha ru nadaram ( @Falon


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> osulan to tarikh onayiee ke khalaf jaryan harekat kardan moafag shodan.
> masalan khode US on mogei ke mikhastan elame esteglal konan Englis nesfe newyork ro kosht ama hala...



Albatteh na elzaaman , nemouneh ash ham shah abbas e kabir va siyaasat haash hast. ba'zi oghaat ham shoma mitouni savaar e jaryaan e movafegh beshi. mohem ine ke dar jahat e ahdaafet baashe 
Aziz, ghodrat e vaghe'i be daashtan e bomb va moshak , ... nist. ghodrat e vaghe'i ya'ni inke tavaan e ejraa ye ahdaafet ra daashteh bashi, ke oun ham laazeme ash kolli chiz haye mokhtalef hast ke serfan yeki az oun ha bomb va moushak va .. hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

yeki neveshteh: "What's the point of Iran spending a billion dollars to complete the pipeline on their side only? "
mikhaastam begam mikhaast fozoulesh ra peyda kone, ke engaar peyda ham kard  >> proje movaffagh boud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

agha man mikham ye thread shoro konam ama nemishe , ye security question mide : enter the above text 

ama hich texti above nist!!!!  che kar konam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Albatteh na elzaaman , nemouneh ash ham shah abbas e kabir va siyaasat haash hast. ba'zi oghaat ham shoma mitouni savaar e jaryaan e movafegh beshi. mohem ine ke dar jahat e ahdaafet baashe
> Aziz, ghodrat e vaghe'i be daashtan e bomb va moshak , ... nist. ghodrat e vaghe'i ya'ni inke tavaan e ejraa ye ahdaafet ra daashteh bashi, ke oun ham laazeme ash kolli chiz haye mokhtalef hast ke serfan yeki az oun ha bomb va moushak va .. hast.



moafegam..vali shah Abbas ham vared jang ba osmani mojahhaz be selah garm shod ke az did sayer keshvarhay hatta oropayi hemagat boud. az nazare man mohem bavare ye mellat be ine ke hich kas balatar az onha nist....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> agha man mikham ye thread shoro konam ama nemishe , ye security question mide : enter the above text
> 
> ama hich texti above nist!!!!  che kar konam?


maybe filter shekan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> maybe filter shekan...



i thought so , but it doesnt work


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> i thought so , but it doesnt work


try with another browser maybe it works...
can you guys use a youtube url...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

بچه ها چه پشتکاری دارن اینجا .

دیشب ساعت 11 که رفتم 120 صفحه بود و الان 140 تا

یکی لطف میکنه خلاصه ای از مهمترین وقایع 20 صفحه قبل بده ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> بچه ها چه پشتکاری دارن اینجا .
> 
> دیشب ساعت 11 که رفتم 120 صفحه بود و الان 140 تا
> 
> یکی لطف میکنه خلاصه ای از مهمترین وقایع 20 صفحه قبل بده ؟


10 safhe raje be konkor+5 safe dava bein hendo ha +5 safe dava bein pak va Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> 10 safhe raje be konkor+5 safe dava bein hendo ha +5 safe dava bein pak va Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Amir Tataloo is finally producing half descent music

He used to be so shit!

I smoked ghelyoon with him in Dubai btw (2007) lol
He was wearing one of those gay *** gucci wallet packs you wear like a backpack. I don't know what they're called. Man that was ugly. He had just left Iran at that time. Anyway, nice songs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10
hamoun jayi ke man ra tag karde boudi, oun ordoniye ra report kardam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> hamoun jayi ke man ra tag karde boudi, oun ordoniye ra report kardam



baba man kheyli daram khodamo control mikonam fosh madar nadam ina 

age nemitarsidam ban sham , hatmam mishostamesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> baba man kheyli daram khodamo control mikonam fosh madar nadam ina
> age nemitarsidam ban sham , hatmam mishostamesh




Iraad nadaareh, bichaareh ha kaamel rad daadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> Amir Tataloo is finally producing half descent music
> 
> He used to be so shit!
> 
> I smoked ghelyoon with him in Dubai btw (2007) lol
> He was wearing one of those gay *** gucci wallet packs you wear like a backpack. I don't know what they're called. Man that was ugly. He had just left Iran at that time. Anyway, nice songs.



was the 1st video filmed in iran?


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
Engaar post e oun va post e to ra paak kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> was the 1st video filmed in iran?


yeah
Iranian license plate, Iranian concrete light poles/utility poles + those cute little round speed signs

Edit: and she's wearing hijab, so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> yeah
> Iranian license plate, Iranian concrete light poles/utility poles + those cute little round speed signs
> 
> Edit: and she's wearing hijab, so



i heard from my iranian friend that production of those videos are banned. is it true?


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> i heard from my iranian friend that production of those videos are banned. is it true?


If they want it to be shown on Islamic Republic TV or sell/release their media (whatever it may be, be it music, movie or even art) then they would have to get a permit from the govt for its release. In the past they used to be extremely strict, but now probably slightly less so. 

In any case, a lot of artists just produce their music, videos etc... in Iran, but because they never plan on selling it or releasing it in Iran they do whatever they want. That doesn't mean the govt can't come after them though. Even releasing it on Iranian channels outside the country will get them into tons of trouble. 

The govt agency responsible for this 3rd world clown show is called "vezarate farhang va ershade eslami." 
http://www.ershad.ir/Default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> Engaar post e oun va post e to ra paak kardan



yep  
@Serpentine : dadash chera man harvaght moche een arabaye ashghalo migiram , posta pak mishan va oona hich infractioni nemigirn?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

anyone online here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

how are you doing @rmi5 ?


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> how are you doing @rmi5 ?


I am doing fine, what about you dude?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I am doing fine, what about you dude?



not bad , just got up  ( 2 am )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> not bad , just got up  ( 2 am )



LOL, why now?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> LOL, why now?!!!



cos I was so tired after uni that I fell sleep at 6 pm .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey , I have a question regarding the time you studied in Sharif ?

How many times did you go to class for every lesson per week ? was it once like now or more ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> cos I was so tired after uni that I fell sleep at 6 pm .


uhhh,  
raasti gofti ke mikhaasti jozve haat ra kaamel koni, emtehan dashti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Hey , I have a question regarding the time you studied in Sharif ?
> 
> How many times did you go to class for every lesson per week ? was it once like now or more ?



Actually , courses(3 credit ones) usually were presented twice a week, each session was 90 minutes. and we had 17 weeks per semester

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@S00R3NA
Actually, I am not sure If I have gotten exactly what you meant by "once like now",
Based on my response, Did I get your question right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> uhhh,
> raasti gofti ke mikhaasti jozve haat ra kaamel koni, emtehan dashti?



are , un ke vase 2 shanbe bud .

akhe man ye adati daram dars hamo hafte be hafte ( jalase be jalase mikhunam ) sare hamin aval jozveha ro takmil mikonam bad ikhunam .

I was lucky , she didn't give exam .

Just found a cool forum related to civil engineering where I can download top universities booklets .

http://www.mycivil.ir/forum/index.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> are , un ke vase 2 shanbe bud .
> 
> akhe man ye adati daram dars hamo hafte be hafte ( jalase be jalase mikhunam ) sare hamin aval jozveha ro takmil mikonam bad ikhunam .
> 
> I was lucky , she didn't give exam .
> 
> Just found a cool forum related to civil engineering where I can download top universities booklets .
> 
> http://www.mycivil.ir/forum/index.php



LOL, 
@Serpentine bebin poste soor3na ra, ba'd esme ma sharifiyaa bad dar rafteh 
LOL, aziz ma faghat hamoun baraaye midterm ha va final ha mikhoundim  
albatte kaare shoma dorost tar hast ke hafte be hafte mikhounid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Actually , courses(3 credit ones) usually were presented twice a week, each session was 90 minutes. and we had 17 weeks per semester



You got it dude .

So twice a week was for all courses or just important ones ?


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> You got it dude .
> 
> So twice a week was for all courses or just important ones ?



it was the routine for all 3 credit ones. 
BTW, 2 credit courses were offered in one session a week. each session was 120 minutes.
and 4 credit ones were the courses which had a laboratory in addition to the course, for these courses we had 2 sessions of 90 minutes for the course and a lab session which was 3hours. Actually they were 6 hours combined in a week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> LOL,
> @Serpentine bebin poste soor3na ra, ba'd esme ma sharifiyaa bad dar rafteh
> LOL, aziz ma faghat hamoun baraaye midterm ha va final ha mikhoundim
> albatte kaare shoma dorost tar hast ke hafte be hafte mikhounid



bande ham dars khun nistam duste man .( nabudam shayad behtar bashe )

kardani ke hamash ya fun bud ya khab budim tahe kelas ke 2 salo nim ro be baad dadim raft ke khodam fekr mikonam mohemtarin dalayelesh yeki in bud ke heili zud raftam daneshgah ( 17 salegi ) va hanuz darke dorosti az darso daneshgah nadashtam + angize ke vojud nadash as my college sucked badly .


inja ham daram mikhunam ke 1 , mashrut nasham chon 5 ta 3 vahedie khoshgel daram . 2, bar khalafe in ke hame migan azad hotele ostada .5 nomre ham nemidan va az hame mohemtar ine ke yekam be dars khundan angize peyda kardam va bayad aghab mundegiha ro jbran konam , ino ham nabayad faramush kard ke man az fani varede daneshgah shodam o mohasebat tatil budam ke khoda ro shokr tunestam ta hade ziadi khalaesh ro ba badbakhti jobran konam .

It seems I'm not in a fair competition but have to try my best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> it was the routine for all 3 credit ones.
> BTW, 2 credit courses were offered in one session a week. each session was 120 minutes.
> and 4 credit ones were the courses which had a laboratory in addition to the course, for these courses we had 2 sessions of 90 minutes for the course and a lab session which was 3hours. Actually they were 6 hours combined in a week


good for you man 

نمیدونم دقت کردی یا نه .

همه جای دنیا درس های پایه ای رو میدن به با تجربه ترین و بهترین استادا تا به بهترین شکل ممکن درس بدن ولی ایران برعکسه . درسهای پایه ای مثل استاتیک و مقاومت رو که پایه ی رشته های مهندسی هستن رو میدن به اون استادی که تازه از بیرون اومده و میخوان تستش کنن .

چه وقت و استعدادی تو این مملکت حروم میشه .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> bande ham dars khun istam duste man .
> 
> kardani ke hamash ya fun bud ya khab budim tahe kelas ke 2 salo nim ro be baad dadim raft ke khodam fekr mikonam mohemtarin dalayelesh yeki in bud ke heili zud raftam daneshgah ( 17 salegi ) va hanuz darke dorosti az darso daneshgah nadashtam + angize ke vojud nadash as my college sucked badly .
> 
> 
> inja ham daram mikhunam ke 1 , mashrut nasham chon 5 ta 3 vahedie khoshgel daram . 2, bar khalafe in ke hame migan azad hotele ostada .5 nomre ham nemidan va az hame mohemtar ine ke yekam be dars khundan angize peyda kardam va bayad aghab mundegiha ro jbran konam , ino ham nabayad faramush kard ke man az fani varede daneshgah shodam o mohasebat tatil budam ke khoda ro shokr tunestam ta hade ziadi khalaesh ro ba badbakhti jobran konam .
> 
> It seems I'm not in a fair competition but have to try my best



Dars khoundan kheyli khoubeh aziz va hamishe kaare dorosti hast   kaare shoma ham dorost hast, man faghat khaastam ye kam in stereotype hayi ke raaje' be sharif hast ra begam ke dorost nistan 

shoma moa'ddelet chand hast? albatte age khoub bekhouni, omran mashrout nemishi hattaa age be jaaye 5 ta , 8 ta ham 3 vaahedi daashteh baashi. So, Don't worry about it dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> good for you man
> 
> نمیدونم دقت کردی یا نه .
> 
> همه جای دنیا درس های پایه ای رو میدن به با تجربه ترین و بهترین استادا تا به بهترین شکل ممکن درس بدن ولی ایران برعکسه . درسهای پایه ای مثل استاتیک و مقاومت رو که پایه ی رشته های مهندسی هستن رو میدن به اون استادی که تازه از بیرون اومده و میخوان تستش کنن .
> 
> چه وقت و استعدادی تو این مملکت حروم میشه .



Na baba, aslan az in hesaab ketaab ha ke fekr mikoni nist 
in daneshgahi ke man hastam, top 5 e engineering e USA hast, vali dars haye lisaanseshoun be nazare man ridemoun eraa'e mishe  vaghean sharif ensaafan az inja dars haash , 1 order of magnitude , behtar eraa'e mishod. albatte baraaye lisaans. az arshad be baalaa ke daneshgah haye Iran, ridemoun mishan, chon poul va emkaanaat nadaaran va ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Dars khoundan kheyli khoubeh aziz va hamishe kaare dorosti hast   kaare shoma ham dorost hast, man faghat khaastam ye kam in stereotype hayi ke raaje' be sharif hast ra begam ke dorost nistan
> 
> shoma moa'ddelet chand hast? albatte age khoub bekhouni, omran mashrout nemishi hattaa age be jaaye 5 ta , 8 ta ham 3 vaahedi daashteh baashi. So, Don't worry about it dude



man moadelam ruye doro bare 15 hast ke mikham biramesh ru 16 . Tnx to IR that fuc.ked previous term because of election .

movafegham , dars khundan ya har kare dige khub hast be sharte inke adam angize va hadaf dashte bashe dar gheire in surat movafaghiat sakhte va gheire momkene .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> man moadelam ruye doro bare 15 hast ke mikham biramesh ru 16 . Tnx to IR that fuc.ked previous term because of election .





> movafegham , dars khundan ya har kare dige khub hast be sharte inke adam angize va hadaf dashte bashe dar gheire in surat movafaghiat sakhte va gheire momkene .



Khob pas, moaddelet ke bad nist, hamchin gofti mashrout ke alaan goftam moaddelet 12-13 ast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> man moadelam ruye doro bare 15 hast ke mikham biramesh ru 16 . Tnx to IR that fuc.ked previous term because of election .
> *
> movafegham , dars khundan ya har kare dige khub hast be sharte inke adam angize va hadaf dashte bashe dar gheire in surat movafaghiat sakhte va gheire momkene* .


yavash yavash hesab ketab dare dastet miad

Hala hey bego man na zede in akhondam, na tarafdareshoon. 

Bishtarin natural gas reserves toye DONYA va nafte faravoon, bad in hame bikari va badbakhty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Khob pas, moaddelet ke bad nist, hamchin gofti mashrout ke alaan goftam moaddelet 12-13 ast



terme ghabl 13.5 shodam baba .

3 vahed oftadam 3 vahedam hazf kardam 

dustam hame be ga raftan asasi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> yavash yavash hesab ketab dare dastet miad
> 
> Hala hey bego man na zede in akhondam, na tarafdareshoon.
> 
> Bishtarin natural gas reserves toye DONYA va nafte faravoon, bad in hame bikari va badbakhty.



salam abii jan .

man hanuzam ruye harfam hastam ke har system khubio badie khodesh ro dare ke nezame fe'li ham azash mostasna nist .


----------



## iranigirl2

rmi5 said:


> It seems that you don't like her at all


 
I don't like her and I think she is ugly. She is not even a good actress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

iranigirl2 said:


> I don't like her and I think she is ugly.



Seriously , Are you a girl ?


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> salam abii jan .
> 
> man hanuzam ruye harfam hastam ke har system khubio badie khodesh ro dare ke nezame fe'li ham azash mostasna nist .


pehene gavam khobie khodesho dare, dalil nemishe ke bejaye hizom estefadash kard vaghti hizom faravoone. 

Man daram behet migam Iran mitoone beshe Switzerland, to migi har nezami khoobie khodesho dare. Talebanam hatman khoobie khodesho dasht na? Faschistaye Alman va Franco to Spania ham hatman khoobiaye khodeshoono dashtan na?


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> I don't like her and I think she is ugly.



I agree with you, although Abii will get mad now. 
She is not beautiful. although using the word ugly for her seems a little bit harsh.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Khob pas, moaddelet ke bad nist, hamchin gofti mashrout ke alaan goftam moaddelet 12-13 ast


agha ye soal , 

unvar ( US ) ham madrak garaei mode ?

Inja kheilia faghat mian ke madrak begiran . mikhastam bedunam unvar ham intore ?

vaziate kar baraye gheshre tahsil karde chetore ? mesle Iran bikar daran ya ... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

rmi5 said:


> I agree with you, although Abii will get mad now.
> She is not beautiful. although using the word ugly for her seems a little bit harsh.


 
Well according to my standards she is ugly.

and let me make this clear, I'm a natural girl. I hate those Fake Iranian girls wear a pound of makeup on their face, they look like hookers with their plastic surgery and they think they are pretty. Ugh. I'm sporty but cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> agha ye soal ,
> unvar ( US ) ham madrak garaei mode ?
> Inja kheilia faghat mian ke madrak begiran . mikhastam bedunam unvar ham intore ?
> vaziate kar baraye gheshre tahsil karde chetore ? mesle Iran bikar daran ya ... ?



Na, inja bishtar poul dar aavordan mohem hast, na madrak, baraaye hamin kheyliyaa master ra ke migiran, bikhiyaal e PhD mishan va miran ke poul dar biyaaran 
ounjouri ke man shenidam, na, aslan mesle iran ridemoun nist baazaaresh. gar che reghaabat ziyaade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> Well according to my standards she is ugly.
> and let me make this clear, I'm a natural girl. I hate those Fake Iranian girls wear a pound of makeup on their face, they look like hookers with their plastic surgery and they think they are pretty. Ugh. I'm sporty but cute.



 I totally agree. I, myself, don't like girls with tons of make up. It is very awkward and made them look like street walkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

iranigirl2 said:


> Well according to my standards she is ugly.
> 
> and let me make this clear, I'm a natural girl. I hate those Fake Iranian girls wear a pound of makeup on their face, they look like hookers with their plastic surgery and they think they are pretty. Ugh. I'm sporty but cute.


Really, I just like girls that can cook and clean. Everything else after that is negotiable.

I feel like I speak for the majority of men.


----------



## iranigirl2

RazPaK said:


> Really, I just like girls that can cook and clean. Everything else after that is negotiable.
> 
> I feel like I speak for the majority of men.


 

why not hire a maid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> pehene gavam khobie khodesho dare, dalil nemishe ke bejaye hizom estefadash kard vaghti hizom faravoone.
> 
> Man daram behet migam Iran mitoone beshe Switzerland, to migi har nezami khoobie khodesho dare. Talebanam hatman khoobie khodesho dasht na? Faschistaye Alman va Franco to Spania ham hatman khoobiaye khodeshoono dashtan na?



ba ye ghesmat az harfet movafegham . 

ama mishe begi dar hale hazer che nezami mitune gozineye behtari bashe ?

be nazaret super power ha mizaran ke ye keshvar ba in hame servato estedad ghad alam kone va pishraft kone ? ya ye nafaro mizaran ru kar ta mamlekato bechape ? dorost mesle kari ke tu keshvarhaye arabi va ... daran mikonan .

agar bar farze mesal enghlabibeshe , bahash kheili sangin tar az enghelebe 57 o jange ba aragh mishe aziz . momkene salhaye avale enghelab keshvar un tori ke fekr mikoni beshe vali dobare bade 5 - 10 sal mishe hamin asho hamin kase ke ye ede mamlekato gharat mikonan va mardome addi mesle mano shoma bayad vase zende mundan dasto pa bezanim ba in tafavot ke kheili adam momkene be ga beran ta enghelabi beshe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

iranigirl2 said:


> why not hire a maid?



LoL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

RazPaK said:


> LoL.


 

http://www.maidservices.com/sem/tas...maid&entry_point_id=26202279&c_id=24418595826


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Really, I just like girls that can cook and clean. Everything else after that is negotiable.
> 
> I feel like I speak for the majority of men.



Nope, I disagree with you dude.
I, myself, prefer girls who have higher intellectual levels. The ones who can understand me, and my thoughts, be joyful and fun.
cooking and cleaning are not a big a deal. you don't need to marry someone just to get home services. you can do them by yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

iranigirl2 said:


> Well according to my standards she is ugly.
> 
> and let me make this clear, I'm a natural girl. I hate those Fake Iranian girls wear a pound of makeup on their face, they look like hookers with their plastic surgery and they think they are pretty. Ugh. I'm sporty but cute.



you're lucky there is no local Iranian girl here otherwise we could enjoy a cool fight called گیس 
و گیس کشی


by the way , what the heck are you doing in a military forum ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> you're lucky there is no local Iranian girl here otherwise we could enjoy a cool fight called گیس و گیس کشی


yeah, it is always very fun to see a girl fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> Nope, I disagree with you dude.
> I, myself, prefer girls who have higher intellectual levels. The ones who can understand me, and my thoughts, be joyful and fun.
> cooking and cleaning are not a big a deal. you don't need to marry someone just to get home services. you can do them by yourself.



I'm already doing it by myself. It sucks. I think I need some help. 

Plus I would hope, my wife would be able cook some awesome Pakistani food. It has to come with the package dude. 


While we're on that subject why are you Iranians playing hardball on the pipeline?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

S00R3NA said:


> you're lucky there is no local Iranian girl here otherwise we could enjoy a cool fight called گیس
> و گیس کشی
> 
> 
> by the way , what the heck are you doing in a military forum ?


 
I like military stuff and everything else related to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> I'm already doing it by myself. It sucks. I think I need some help.
> Plus I would hope, my wife would be able cook some awesome Pakistani food. It has to come with the package dude.
> While we're on that subject why are you Iranians playing hardball on the pipeline?


LOL, you may need to wait for paradise to have a complete package.
BTW, I think it is related to Nawaz Sharif and his trip to USA. Since then, some sort of events are happening which are making Iran and Pakistan far from each other.
Probably, Iranians want to play with pakistani government now to understand their real desire about pipeline and other stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I totally agree. I, myself, don't like girls with tons of make up. It is very awkward and made them look like street walkers.



Yep , You seem you're in sin city when step in Tehran even at uni .

This is something like cultural poverty which is not only for girls . Guys are 100 times worse cos this is the nature of girls to make up ad fu.ck their faces but guys ?!! seriously ?!!!!!!!

They are embarrassing when they wear Justin bibers' jeans with a T-shirt or shirt that covers 1/4 of their bust . no need to mention the earrings , the hair cuts that comes from Satanists and rock stars and their thin eyebrows . I don't know where we are going but that's not the right path .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> LOL, you may need to wait for paradise to have a complete package.
> BTW, I think it is related to Nawaz Sharif and his trip to USA. Since then, some sort of events are happening which are making Iran and Pakistan far from each other.
> Probably, Iranians want to play with pakistani government now to understand their real desire about pipeline and other stuff.




Well Nawaz is pretty much a Saudi lackey. He owns houses in KSA, and I think their is some sort of marriage between his family and some royals. Not quite sure.

Zardari on the other hand was a Shia and closer to Iran, because of Benazir Bhutto being Irani, or mother being Irani. 

Anyways yeah. This just highlighting some of the basics of the political dynamics within Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

iranigirl2 said:


> I like military stuff and everything else related to Iran.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> ba ye ghesmat az harfet movafegham .
> 
> ama mishe begi dar hale hazer che nezami mitune gozineye behtari bashe ?


ye jomhouriye secular e saadeh, chize pichide i ham nist 


> be nazaret super power ha mizaran ke ye keshvar ba in hame servato estedad ghad alam kone va pishraft kone ? ya ye nafaro mizaran ru kar ta mamlekato bechape ? dorost mesle kari ke tu keshvarhaye arabi va ... daran mikonan .


LOL, keshvar haye arabi, age super power ha ham moshkeli baraashoun ijaad nakonan, baaz hichchi nemishan
dar har sourat, mohem in nist ke super power ha chi mikhaan, mohem ine ke ma chi mikhaaym. age aadam injouri fekr kone ke be hichchi nemirese va faghat baayad beshine ye gousheh, zaanouye gham be baghal begire.


> agar bar farze mesal enghlabibeshe , bahash kheili sangin tar az enghelebe 57 o jange ba aragh mishe aziz . momkene salhaye avale enghelab keshvar un tori ke fekr mikoni beshe vali dobare bade 5 - 10 sal mishe hamin asho hamin kase ke ye ede mamlekato gharat mikonan va mardome addi mesle mano shoma bayad vase zende mundan dasto pa bezanim ba in tafavot ke kheili adam momkene be ga beran ta enghelabi beshe .


aziz, chizi ke mohemmeh, bahs e ghaanoun hast. enghelaab e 57 be fanaa raft , chon hich ghaanouni vojoud nadaasht. age ghanoun ejra beshe, jeloye dozdi va .. ham gerefte mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> ba ye ghesmat az harfet movafegham .
> 
> ama mishe begi dar hale hazer che nezami mitune gozineye behtari bashe ?
> 
> be nazaret super power ha mizaran ke ye keshvar ba in hame servato estedad ghad alam kone va pishraft kone ? ya ye nafaro mizaran ru kar ta mamlekato bechape ? dorost mesle kari ke tu keshvarhaye arabi va ... daran mikonan .
> 
> agar bar farze mesal enghlabibeshe , bahash kheili sangin tar az enghelebe 57 o jange ba aragh mishe aziz . momkene salhaye avale enghelab keshvar un tori ke fekr mikoni beshe vali dobare bade 5 - 10 sal mishe hamin asho hamin kase ke ye ede mamlekato gharat mikonan va mardome addi mesle mano shoma bayad vase zende mundan dasto pa bezanim ba in tafavot ke kheili adam momkene be ga beran ta enghelabi beshe .


Kolan asan tarze fekret eshtebast. 

Kesharaye arab 1000000 barabar az shomaha jolotaran. 

Tak takeshoon vaze farhangishoon, eghtesadishoon, nezamishoon... roshde shegeft angizi dashte. Eshtebah mikoni age fekr mikoni ke Amrikast ke mikhad nezamaye siasishoon joori bashe ke alan hast. Japan va Almano negah kon. Oona entekhab kardan ke systeme democratic gharbi piyade konan to keshareshoon bade jange jahani, keshare arab ye masire digaro entekhab kardan, hamasham bekhatere ablah boodane mardomeshoone. Vali ba in hal bazam az shoma 1000 barabar jolotaran. 

Che zezami behtare? Dorobareto negah kon, cheshatam say kon baz koni. Iran va kore shomali 2ta badtarin keshvaraye donya emrooz mahsoob mishan. Fekr nakonam az in badtar betooni entekhab koni.

Iran emrooz badtarin eghtesado dare, bishtarin tavarom to donyaro, aloode tarin havaro (5-6ta az aloode tarin shahraye donya to Irane), badtarin va aghab oftade tarin nezame siasiro (bezoor mishe goft az taleban behtare)... Ta pas farda mitoonam benvisam, vali khodet behtar az man midooni. Manzoor ineke ma emrooz soorakh koone kore zamin tashrif darim. In mozakhrafato ke Iran mishe mese aragho in chizaro vel kon. Bechasb be in tavile ke esmesh Irane.


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Well Nawaz is pretty much a Saudi lackey. He owns houses in KSA, and I think their is some sort of marriage between his family and some royals. Not quite sure.
> 
> Zardari on the other hand was a Shia and closer to Iran, because of Benazir Bhutto being Irani, or mother being Irani.
> 
> Anyways yeah. This just highlighting some of the basics of the political dynamics within Pakistan.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Yep , You seem you're in sin city when step in Tehran even at uni .
> 
> This is something like cultural poverty which is not only for girls . Guys are 100 times worse cos this is the nature of girls to make up ad fu.ck their faces but guys ?!! seriously ?!!!!!!!
> 
> They are embarrassing when they wear Justin bibers' jeans with a T-shirt or shirt that covers 1/4 of their bust . no need to mention the earrings , the hair cuts that comes from Satanists and rock stars and their thin eyebrows . I don't know where we are going but that's not the right path .



Yeah, The society is getting corrupted each day ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

S00R3NA said:


> Yep , You seem you're in sin city when step in Tehran even at uni .
> 
> This is something like cultural poverty which is not only for girls . Guys are 100 times worse cos this is the nature of girls to make up ad fu.ck their faces but guys ?!! seriously ?!!!!!!!
> 
> They are embarrassing when they wear Justin bibers' jeans with a T-shirt or shirt that covers 1/4 of their bust . no need to mention the earrings , the hair cuts that comes from Satanists and rock stars and their thin eyebrows . I don't know where we are going but that's not the right path .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


>



Mage jeddi samt e raasti marde?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

iranigirl2 said:


>


lol brought to you by the Islamic Republic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, The society is getting corrupted each day ...


 
It's what happens when Iranian people move away from their *own* culture and religion and try to emulate "westerners" blindly....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

iranigirl2 said:


> Well according to my standards she is ugly.
> 
> and let me make this clear, I'm a natural girl. I hate those Fake Iranian girls wear a pound of makeup on their face, they look like hookers with their plastic surgery and they think they are pretty. Ugh. I'm sporty but cute.


*REPECT*






too much makeup makes you look like a clown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> ye jomhouriye secular e saadeh, chize pichide i ham nist
> 
> LOL, keshvar haye arabi, age super power ha ham moshkeli baraashoun ijaad nakonan, baaz hichchi nemishan
> dar har sourat, mohem in nist ke super power ha chi mikhaan, mohem ine ke ma chi mikhaaym. age aadam injouri fekr kone ke be hichchi nemirese va faghat baayad beshine ye gousheh, zaanouye gham be baghal begire.
> 
> aziz, chizi ke mohemmeh, bahs e ghaanoun hast. enghelaab e 57 be fanaa raft , chon hich ghaanouni vojoud nadaasht. age ghanoun ejra beshe, jeloye dozdi va .. ham gerefte mishe.



man khodam ba chizi ke shoma migin movafegham vali bahs injast ke in nezam be rahati avaz nemishe va hazineye sangini dare ke itune dobare keshvar ro 20 sal aghab benzaze .

etefaghan bahs injast ke super powerha chi mikhan duste man . ta unha nakhan hich chizi avaz nemishe .

be nazaram enghelabe 57 bekhatere efrat va adame vojude ensanhaye kardan va motekhasses be fana raft .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> It's what happens when Iranian people move away from their culture and religion.


I agree about our culture, but I think it has nothing to do with religion, since lots of these clown looking so called men use religious icons , ...


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> *REPECT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much makeup makes you look like a clown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> man khodam ba chizi ke shoma migin movafegham vali bahs injast ke in nezam be rahati avaz nemishe va hazineye sangini dare ke itune dobare keshvar ro 20 sal aghab benzaze .


age in kaar ra nakonim ham baaz 10 saal e dige ba in system, 30 saal be aghab barmigardim. in cherki hast ke baayad sar vaaz bekone, mishe ta'khir andaakht vali aakharesh majboure ke sar vaaz bekone.


> etefaghan bahs injast ke super powerha chi mikhan duste man . ta unha nakhan hich chizi avaz nemishe .


in ke fekr e kheyli eshtebaahiye aziz, mage super power ha, mikhaastan ke naft melli beshe? ya enghelaab e mashrouteh pirouz beshe?, ... ma ke nemitounim beshinim be omid e inke super power ha chi mikhaan ya nemikhaan, ma baayad donbaal e kaare khodemoun baashim, oun ha ham age bebinan sharaayet avaz mishe, baraaye manaafe'eshoun, ba har systemi kenaar miyaan 


> be nazaram enghelabe 57 bekhatere efrat va adame vojude ensanhaye kardan va motekhasses be fana raft .


na aziz, enghelaab e 57 be dalil e aghab moundegi va naadouniye mardom va enghelaabi ha shekast khord.


----------



## Alpha1

@SOHEIL bro, how is your health now?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Kolan asan tarze fekret eshtebast.
> 
> Kesharaye arab 1000000 barabar az shomaha jolotaran.
> 
> Tak takeshoon vaze farhangishoon, eghtesadishoon, nezamishoon... roshde shegeft angizi dashte. Eshtebah mikoni age fekr mikoni ke Amrikast ke mikhad nezamaye siasishoon joori bashe ke alan hast. Japan va Almano negah kon. Oona entekhab kardan ke systeme democratic gharbi piyade konan to keshareshoon bade jange jahani, keshare arab ye masire digaro entekhab kardan, hamasham bekhatere ablah boodane mardomeshoone. Vali ba in hal bazam az shoma 1000 barabar jolotaran.
> 
> Che zezami behtare? Dorobareto negah kon, cheshatam say kon baz koni. Iran va kore shomali 2ta badtarin keshvaraye donya emrooz mahsoob mishan. Fekr nakonam az in badtar betooni entekhab koni.
> 
> Iran emrooz badtarin eghtesado dare, bishtarin tavarom to donyaro, aloode tarin havaro (5-6ta az aloode tarin shahraye donya to Irane), badtarin va aghab oftade tarin nezame siasiro (bezoor mishe goft az taleban behtare)... Ta pas farda mitoonam benvisam, vali khodet behtar az man midooni. Manzoor ineke ma emrooz soorakh koone kore zamin tashrif darim. In mozakhrafato ke Iran mishe mese aragho in chizaro vel kon. Bechasb be in tavile ke esmesh Irane.



I respect your view and hope you do the same bro .

we are in 2 different phases . You just talk about changing the system , killing the ullahs but its not that simple . Those mullahs have millions of supprters here and changing the system will cost thousands and may be millions of lives and you know that better than me . 

I don't need to tell you how f.ucked up the country will be after that .

And you'd better believe me another revolution will not be much different than previous one . Just another d!ck head guy or group will come to loot the country .

I agree with a secular system but you should take the costs into consideration , not just speaking pointlessly while you don't know the reality .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> I agree about our culture, but I think it has nothing to do with religion, since lots of these clown looking so called men use religious icons , ...


or too much religious repression makes people move towards the other direction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

In S00R3NA mashala mashala tarze fekre kheily ajibi dare. Bahs bi fayedast. Mardome Iran engar asan ye cheke bavar va etemade be nafs nadaran. Beshin tarikhe amrikaro bekhoon, bebin chejoori amrika, ke yek mostamereye bedoone ghodrate Britaniya bood, khodesho az ingilis azad kard. Az ye colonie goshne tabdil shod be bozorgtarin ghodrate koreye zamin to kamtarin modat. 

Hamash bekhatere bavar va etemade be nafs va teshne boodam vaseye azadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Guys and gals, Do you like the PDF New look?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Alpha1 said:


> @SOHEIL bro, how is your health now?


He's f.ucked .

Believe me .

He's lost half of his brain and that's why he's posting BS here all the time .






Kidding , He seems okey but again believe me , he's mad 

I don't know what I'm saying , forget this post .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Alpha1 said:


> Guys and gals, Do you like the PDF New look?



No , It sucks .


But I don't know , Do I really like it ?


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> I respect your view and hope you do the same bro .
> 
> we are in 2 different phases . You just talk about changing the system , killing the ullahs but its not that simple . Those mullahs have millions of supprters here and changing the system will cost thousands and may be millions of lives and you know that better than me .
> 
> I don't need to tell you how f.ucked up the country will be after that .
> 
> And you'd better believe me another revolution will not be much different than previous one . Just another d!ck head guy or group will come to loot the country .
> 
> I agree with a secular system but you should take the costs into consideration , not just speaking pointlessly while you don't know the reality .


Well, here's why our opinions differ: you think there's still something left to lose, I think we're at the end of the line with nothing left to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I respect your view and hope you do the same bro .
> we are in 2 different phases . You just talk about changing the system , killing the ullahs but its not that simple . Those mullahs have millions of supprters here and changing the system will cost thousands and may be millions of lives and you know that better than me .
> I don't need to tell you how f.ucked up the country will be after that .
> And you'd better believe me another revolution will not be much different than previous one . Just another d!ck head guy or group will come to loot the country .
> I agree with a secular system but you should take the costs into consideration , not just speaking pointlessly while you don't know the reality .



No one is supposed to kill anyone dude. we have done constitution revolution more than 100 years ago, I agree with something like that. you are saying that we can't repeat something that our fathers have done 100 years ago?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> lol brought to you by the Islamic Republic



Come on man .

IR is guilty of limiting people but this is just madness .


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> or too much religious repression makes people move towards the other direction



Agreed, any repression may cause the exactly opposite consequences than the desired ones

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I agree about our culture, but I think it has nothing to do with religion, since lots of these clown looking so called men use religious icons , ...


I don't agree .

If someone believes in his religion not because he was born in a religious family , society etc then he'll try to adapt himself with that .

You might be right if you mean Satanism as it has infected many people in Iran .


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> In S00R3NA mashala mashala tarze fekre kheily ajibi dare. Bahs bi fayedast. Mardome Iran engar asan ye cheke bavar va etemade be nafs nadaran. Beshin tarikhe amrikaro bekhoon, bebin chejoori amrika, ke yek mostamereye bedoone ghodrate Britaniya bood, khodesho az ingilis azad kard. Az ye colonie goshne tabdil shod be bozorgtarin ghodrate koreye zamin to kamtarin modat.
> 
> Hamash bekhatere bavar va etemade be nafs va teshne boodam vaseye azadi.



Albatteh in faghat nazare @S00R3NA nist. aksar e mardom in tafakkor ra daaran. ke dar asar e estebdaad e toulaani moddat hast ke mardom kaamelan e'temaad be eraade shoun ra az dast daadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

_*Gharbzadegi*_

_*Gharbzadegi*_ (Persian: غربزدگی‎) is a pejorative Persian term variously translated as "Westoxification," "West-struck-ness", "Westitis", "Euromania", or "Occidentosis".It is used to refer to the loss of Iranian cultural identity through the adoption and imitation of Western models and Western criteria in education, the arts, and culture; through the transformation of Iran into a passive market for Western goods and a pawn in Western geopolitics.


The phrase was first coined by Ahmad Fardid (University of Tehran Professor) in the 1940s, it gained common usage following the clandestine publication in 1962 of the book _Occidentosis: A Plague from the West_ by Jalal Al-e Ahmad, an eminent Iranian writer.


Al-e Ahmed describes Iranian behavior in the 20th Century as being "Weststruck." The word was play on the dual meaning of "stricken" in Persian, which meant to be afflicted with a disease or to be stung by an insect, or to be infatuated and bedazzled.


I say that _gharbzadegi_ is like cholera [or] frostbite. But no. It's at least as bad as sawflies in the wheat fields. Have you ever seen how they infest wheat? From within. There's a healthy skin in places, but it's only a skin, just like the shell of a cicada on a tree.

Al-e Ahmad argued that Iran must gain control over machines and become a producer rather than a consumer, even though once having overcome Weststruckness it will face a new malady - also western - that of "machinestruckness."

The soul of this devil 'the machine' [must be] bottled up and brought out at our disposal ... [The Iranian people] must not be at the service of machines, trapped by them, since the machine is a means not an end.


The higher productivity of the foreign machines had devastated Iran's native handicrafts and turned Iran into an unproductive consumption economy.

These cities are just flea markets hawking European manufactured goods ... [In] no time at all instead of cities and villages we'll have heaps of dilapidated machines all over the country, all of them exactly like American 'junkyards' and every one as big as Tehran.

The world market and global divide between rich and poor created by the machine - "one the constructors" of machines "and the other the consumers" - had superseded Marxist class analysis.

Al-e Ahmad believed the one element of Iranian life uninfected by ‘’gharbzadegi’’ was religion. Shia Islam in Iran had authenticity and the ability to move people.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gharbzadegi​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I don't agree .
> 
> *If someone believes in his religion not because he was born in a religious family* , society etc then he'll try to adapt himself with that .
> 
> You might be right if you mean Satanism as it has infected many people in Iran .



Come on dude, no one believes in a religion based on his own research , and study, and ... 
99.9999 % of people just learn and follow their parents religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> _*Gharbzadegi*_
> 
> _*Gharbzadegi*_ (Persian: غربزدگی‎) is a pejorative Persian term variously translated as "Westoxification," "West-struck-ness", "Westitis", "Euromania", or "Occidentosis".It is used to refer to the loss of Iranian cultural identity through the adoption and imitation of Western models and Western criteria in education, the arts, and culture; through the transformation of Iran into a passive market for Western goods and a pawn in Western geopolitics.
> 
> 
> The phrase was first coined by Ahmad Fardid (University of Tehran Professor) in the 1940s, it gained common usage following the clandestine publication in 1962 of the book _Occidentosis: A Plague from the West_ by Jalal Al-e Ahmad, an eminent Iranian writer.
> 
> 
> Al-e Ahmed describes Iranian behavior in the 20th Century as being "Weststruck." The word was play on the dual meaning of "stricken" in Persian, which meant to be afflicted with a disease or to be stung by an insect, or to be infatuated and bedazzled.
> I say that _gharbzadegi_ is like cholera [or] frostbite. But no. It's at least as bad as sawflies in the wheat fields. Have you ever seen how they infest wheat? From within. There's a healthy skin in places, but it's only a skin, just like the shell of a cicada on a tree.
> 
> Al-e Ahmad argued that Iran must gain control over machines and become a producer rather than a consumer, even though once having overcome Weststruckness it will face a new malady - also western - that of "machinestruckness."
> 
> The soul of this devil 'the machine' [must be] bottled up and brought out at our disposal ... [The Iranian people] must not be at the service of machines, trapped by them, since the machine is a means not an end.
> 
> 
> The higher productivity of the foreign machines had devastated Iran's native handicrafts and turned Iran into an unproductive consumption economy.
> 
> These cities are just flea markets hawking European manufactured goods ... [In] no time at all instead of cities and villages we'll have heaps of dilapidated machines all over the country, all of them exactly like American 'junkyards' and every one as big as Tehran.
> 
> The world market and global divide between rich and poor created by the machine - "one the constructors" of machines "and the other the consumers" - had superseded Marxist class analysis.
> 
> Al-e Ahmad believed the one element of Iranian life uninfected by ‘’gharbzadegi’’ was religion. Shia Islam in Iran had authenticity and the ability to move people.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gharbzadegi​



LOL
Why did you share this article?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Well, here's why our opinions differ: you think there's still something left to lose, I think we're at the end of the line with nothing left to lose.


I'm facing the truth . the country is not prepared for such action now , Maybe a decade later or so .

Changing the system will certainly oppose some of the values that took half million of our countrymen in the last 4 decades which will not be reacted friendly by a huge percent of our people .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Agreed, any repression may cause the exactly opposite consequences than the desired ones


exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> No one is supposed to kill anyone dude. we have done constitution revolution more than 100 years ago, I agree with something like that. you are saying that we can't repeat something that our fathers have done 100 years ago?


somehow .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Well, here's why our opinions differ: you think there's still something left to lose, I think we're at the end of the line with nothing left to lose.



Actually there are always something to lose, but one needs to examine costs and benefits. I would say the benefit of a moderate secular system would outweigh its costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> somehow .



do you agree with it or not?


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Come on dude, no one believes in a religion based on his own research , and study, and ...
> 99.9999 % of people just learn and follow their parents religion.


That's not the truth about me .

Although I was born in a religious family but I've never followed my religion because of a habit , force , fear etc since I got who I was which was a gift I guess .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> do you agree with it or not?



I believe that changing the system will not be possible in a democratic or civilized way now , maybe a decade later or so not now or near future .

But I agree with you that the next revolution shouldn't be like 1979 that was costly .


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> *That's not the truth about me .*
> Although I was born in a religious family but I've never followed my religion because of a habit , force , fear etc sice I got who I am which is a gift I guess .



My dear friend, I don't wanna bother you, but that's what everyone says. but, the truth is completely different in reality for the most of the people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> I believe that changing the system will not be possible in a democratic or civilized way now , maybe a decade later or so not now or near future .
> 
> But I agree with you that the next revolution shouldn't be like 1979 that was costly .


what do you think about Chinese style reforms that transformed China from a communist country into a capitalist country? will the current leadership give up his power voluntarily?


----------



## xenon54 out

RazPaK said:


> Really, I just like girls that can cook and clean. Everything else after that is negotiable.
> 
> I feel like I speak for the majority of men.


And what about doing the laundry? 




Just a joke  most important is the character, and a little bit beauty is also not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I believe that changing the system will not be possible in a democratic or civilized way now , maybe a decade later or so not now or near future .


is our situation worse than 100 years ago? No, but we did it successfully back then.


> But I agree with you that the next revolution shouldn't be like 1979 that was costly .


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> what do you think about Chinese style reforms that transformed China from a communist country into a capitalist country? will the current leadership give up his power voluntarily?



LOL, hell no 
mullah's and religious dudes like priests, and ... are very greedy people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> In S00R3NA mashala mashala tarze fekre kheily ajibi dare. Bahs bi fayedast. Mardome Iran engar asan ye cheke bavar va etemade be nafs nadaran. Beshin tarikhe amrikaro bekhoon, bebin chejoori amrika, ke yek mostamereye bedoone ghodrate Britaniya bood, khodesho az ingilis azad kard. Az ye colonie goshne tabdil shod be bozorgtarin ghodrate koreye zamin to kamtarin modat.
> 
> Hamash bekhatere bavar va etemade be nafs va teshne boodam vaseye azadi.




nazaret mohtarame . manam ziad tamayol be bahse siasi nadaram chon tajrobe kardm didam ya akharesh dava mishe ya bi fayede mimune .

ino hichvaght faramush nakon ke hich abar ghodrati nemitune ta ghiamat ghodratmand bemune va ye ruzi nabud mishe ke in dar morede amrika ham sedgh mikone , hamun tor ke dar morede hakhamaneshian , maghdunian , solukian , partha , sasaniha , mosalmanha va rome sedgh kard .

bahs , etemade be nafs nist , ine ke keshvar aslan amadegie enghelabo nadare va hanuz aksariat be in natije naresidan ke enghelab behtarin rahe va hamin baes mishe ke enghelab kardan ya taghire system dar surate movafaghiat ba hazineye sangin bashe ke akharesh ham mesle mesr mishe chon ghodrat daste aksariat nemiofte + baese aghab oftadegi ham mishe ya dar surate shekast faghat hezaran ya milion ha nafar adam koshte mishe .


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> And what about doing the laundry?
> 
> Just a joke  most important is the character, and a little bit beauty is also not wrong.



beauty is very important dude, just imagine you want to wake up each morning beside someone, and she would be the first thing that you would notice in your day. I prefer that person be beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Actually there are always something to lose, but one needs to examine costs and benefits. I would say the benefit of a moderate secular system would outweigh its costs.


I dont agree with this, i mean there is no religious state that reached a high prosperity with industrial production.

And by industrial production i dont mean selling oil to USA, like GCC countrys as example


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> beauty is very important dude, just imagine you want to wake up each morning beside someone, and she would be the first thing that you would notice in your day. I prefer that person be beautiful


 In this context, ''little beauty'' means ''very beautyful''.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> LOL, hell no
> mullah's and religious dudes like priests, and ... are very greedy people.


if the communist leadership in china gave up power then you can have some hope in future  how's the financial corruption by the way?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> I dont agree with this, i mean there is no religious state that reached a high prosperity with industrial production.
> And by industrial production i dont mean selling oil to USA, like GCC countrys as example



Actually, the fact is people are living in an appropriate level of welfare in GCC countries, although they are just gas station countries and almost produce no real industrial production. 
But, it is not about being industrialized dude,it is about welfare and actually they have their welfare and they don't wanna lose it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> In this context, ''little beauty'' means ''very beautyful''.


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> if the communist leadership in china gave up power then you can have some hope in future  how's the financial corruption by the way?



As you can expect, it is highly corrupted like any other oil reach country(except Norway), and like any other totalitarian regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> My dear friend, I don't wanna bother you, but that's what everyone says. but, the truth is completely different in reality for the most of the people


I don't think so mate .

The reason that I follow my religion or in better words part of it ( not completely as don't believe in religion as a compulsory thing , habit , etc ) is because I've been with completely different people in my life and seen different people with totally different thoughts .

seeing , thinking , touching and comparing differences made me to choose the rightest possible thing and I'm not doubtful about that . cos I accept everything with reason and never do any thing with out the reason .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

> I dont agree with this, i mean there is no religious state that reached a high prosperity with industrial production.
> 
> And by industrial production i dont mean selling oil to USA, like GCC countrys as example


Oh, i just saw that you actually saying the same like me, sry.



rmi5 said:


> Actually, the fact is people are living in an appropriate level of welfare in GCC countries, although they are just gas station countries and almost produce no real industrial production.
> But, it is not about being industrialized dude,it is about welfare and actually they have their welfare and they don't wanna lose it.


Well, if you want a country with a good economy in long term, you need to produce goods and do R&D, all the western countrys have a impressive past with industrialisation.

Someday your money/oil will run out if you only buy goods from the producers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> what do you think about Chinese style reforms that transformed China from a communist country into a capitalist country? will the current leadership give up his power voluntarily?




I've read a few lines about what mao did in china and according to my little information I think Chinese people's will was the reason they succeed .

All I say is that , A revolution or great change needs the majority and their support otherwise it will be either costly or failed .


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I don't think so mate .
> 
> The reason that I follow my religion or in better words part of it ( not completely as don't believe in religion as a compulsory thing , habit , etc ) is because I've been with completely different people in my life and seen different people with totally different thoughts , seeing , thinking , touching and comparing differences made me to choose the rightest possible thing and I'm not doubtful about that . cos I accept everything with reason and never do any thing with out the reason .



Anyways dude, I prefer not to bring it to religious related discussions since whenever we go there, the atmosphere of thread gets too hot  
But, I don't have any objection if someone uses his own mind to think about every piece of his decisions and do not make them just based on his own religions laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Chinese superpower?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> I've read a few lines about what mao did in china and according to my little information I think Chinese people's will was the reason they succeed .
> 
> All I say is that , A revolution or great change needs the majority and their support otherwise it will be either costly or failed .


this is what i am saying. instead of a major revolution or changing the system completely, you can reform the system from inside and change it without making any damage to the country like the chinese did but the problem is religious leadership may not give up a bit of power. if the USSR followed china's path, just imagine what it would be today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Oh, i just saw that you actually saying the same like me, sry.
> Well, if you want a country with a good economy in long term, you need to produce goods and do R&D, all the western countrys have a impressive past with industrialisation.
> Someday your money/oil will run out if you only buy goods from the producers.



No problem dude, That's happening frequently when a thread has too many pages 
I totally agree dude, A nation needs to get industrialized to insure her own welfare in long term. 
But, unfortunately some people do not care about future and just want to have a life which is full of welfare and luxury in the present.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I've read a few lines about what mao did in china and according to my little information I think Chinese people's will was the reason they succeed .
> 
> All I say is that , A revolution or great change needs the majority and their support otherwise it will be either costly or failed .



I disagree dude. Actually, successful revolutions have been done by a few elite people. including US revolution, and constitution revolution in Iran, and ... These limited number of elites have tried to align people with themselves and change the situation. Our problem is that we don't have such an elite group who try to bring freedom to country and change the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> No problem dude, That's happening frequently when a thread has too many pages
> I totally agree dude, A nation needs to get industrialized to insure her own welfare in long term.
> But, unfortunately some people do not care about future and just want to have a life which is full of welfare and luxury in the present.



KSA has a higher GDP than Turkey but you can guess who has better strategy in long term economic planing, if you look at this Export Treemaps.


*Turkey*








*KSA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Anyways dude, I prefer not to bring it to religious related discussions since whenever we go there, the atmosphere of thread gets too hot
> But, I don't have any objection if someone uses his own mind to think about every piece of his decisions and do not make them just based on his own religions laws.



I don't have problem with that bro . What I believe is that following a religion blindly or based on what others say is just a waste of time . It can be helpful when you deeply believe in that and do it eagerly not because of other things I mentioned before .


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> this is what i am saying. instead of a major revolution or changing the system completely, you can reform the system from inside and change it without making any damage to the country like the chinese did but the problem is religious leadership may not give up a bit of power. if the USSR followed china's path, just image what it would be today.



I kinda agree with your view .

The problem here is that , a huge percent of people still support the religious system and that's the fact even tough many people might try to deny that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

iranigirl2 said:


> Chinese superpower?



link is blocked here but i am pretty sure this is one of the BS propaganda videos by mainstream media. china is no doubt the most impressive country in this century and will be equal to US's power in this decade or next decade.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I disagree dude. Actually, successful revolutions have been done by a few elite people. including US revolution, and constitution revolution in Iran, and ... These limited number of elites have tried to align people with themselves and change the situation. Our problem is that we don't have such an elite group who try to bring freedom to country and change the situation.


those elite people couldn't reach anywhere if the majority didn't support them .


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> KSA has a higher GDP than Turkey but you can guess who has better strategy in long term economic planing, if you look at this Export Treemaps.
> 
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KSA*



I think these curves are absolutely self-explanatory, and they tell lots of things to us. It shows vulnerability of economy of KSA, and lack of a real long-term program. It is funny when you consider that their kings have lots of wives and... , and I wonder when they would have a time to get a break from their personal life , and wives ,... and just think a little bit about their country and their role in it, and make long-term programs.
Iran's curve would be something between these two curves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

xenon54 said:


> KSA has a higher GDP than Turkey but you can guess who has better strategy in long term economic planing, if you look at this Export Treemaps.
> 
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KSA*


I just was thinking that what happened if middle easterns stop selling oil and gas .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> those elite people couldn't reach anywhere if the majority didn't support them .



Whether we like it or not, Majority of people are like sheep bro. you need to provide them appropriate intellectual foods to align them. That's the main responsibility of elites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I just was thinking that what happened if middle easterns stop selling oil and gas .



It is easy to answer, Arabs will need to return from cities to their own deserts after a while. That's what I expect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> I think these curves are absolutely self-explanatory, and they tell lots of things to us. It shows vulnerability of economy of KSA, and lack of a real long-term program. It is funny when you consider that their kings have lots of wives and... , and I wonder when they would have a time to get a break from their personal life , and wives ,... and just think a little bit about their country and their role in it, and make long-term programs.
> Iran's curve would be something between these two curves.


I dont want to judge people there, but the Treemaps show that easy money makes people blind, they need to change their mind if they want to secure their future.
Buildin the tallest skyscraper is easy if you have money but in maximum 50-70 years this skyscrapers will be demolished.
Imagine a oil embargo against KSA, what will they sell to the world?

And for Iran part, you guys produce impressive amount of goods if you consider the sanctions.
Thats why you should get rid of mullahs, imagine a Iran with a free goverment.



> I just was thinking that what happened if middle easterns stop selling oil and gas .


Well, it would be a bigger mess than it is allready, they dont need to stop selling oil, what they need is more alternatives to oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Whether we like it or not, Majority of people are like sheep bro. you need to provide them appropriate intellectual foods to align them. That's the main responsibility of elites.




its not that easy mate .

anyways dude . I'm glad that had good conversation with you , abii , the sporty girl and other guys .

I'm a little tired and sleepy now , lets continue this later . Good luck .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

God damn itttt

Just spent 50 dollars on a case (otter box) for my new phone (note 2) and it was broken in the package lol 
Spent 10 mins super gluing it together. Then I tried putting the screen protector on and I failed miserably. Air bubbles everywhere. Took it off to do it again and I got dust all over the screen protector. Got pissed off and threw it in the garbage. 

Hopefully the case does its thing. I'm tired of breaking my phones. On avg I keep a phone for half a year at most before I shatter the screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> I dont want to judge people there, but the Treemaps show that easy money makes people blind, they need to change their mind if they want to secure their future.
> Buildin the tallest skyscraper is easy if you have money but in maximum 50-70 years this skyscrapers will be demolished.
> Imagine a oil embargo against KSA, what will they sell to the world?


Agreed buddy.
Easy earned money makes people spending it blindly.


> *And for Iran part, you guys produce impressive amount of goods if you consider the sanctions.
> Thats why you should get rid of mullahs, imagine a Iran with a free goverment.*
> Well, it would be a bigger mess than it is allready, they dont need to stop selling oil, what they need is more alternatives to oil.



Thanks, I totally agree with your points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> its not that easy mate .
> 
> anyways dude . I'm glad that had good conversation with you , abii , the sporty girl and other guys .
> 
> I'm a little tired and sleepy now , lets continue this later . Good luck .



LOL, Sleep Tight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> God damn itttt
> 
> Just spent 50 dollars on a case (otter box) for my new phone (note 2) and it was broken in the package lol
> Spent 10 mins super gluing it together. Then I tried putting the screen protector on and I failed miserably. Air bubbles everywhere. Took it off to do it again and I got dust all over the screen protector. Got pissed off and threw it in the garbage.
> 
> Hopefully the case does its thing. I'm tired of breaking my phones. On avg I keep a phone for half a year at most before I shatter the screen.


broken in the package?  
can you return it?


----------



## xenon54 out

BTW, its really interesting that only people who  congratulated us for republic day are Pakistanis, Iranians, a couple Indians/Bangladeshis and a Romanian. 

Also interesting that Turkish - Iranian border, in contrary to other ME borders which was drawed on Maps by West, is existing since 374 years without a change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> BTW, its really interesting that only people who congratulated us for republic day are Pakistanis, Iranians, a couple Idians/Bangladeshis and a Romanian.
> 
> Also interesting that Turkish - Iranian border, in contrary to other ME borders which was drawed on Maps by West, is existing since 374 years without a change.



Long live Iran and Turkey 
These two countries are inheritors of great Persian, and Ottoman empire, and their civilizations.
Sometimes, we may have some discussions with you guys, but the bottom line is that We saw you guys as our true brothers, and a really respectful nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Long live Iran and Turkey
> These two countries are inheritors of great Persian, and Ottoman empire, and their civilizations.
> Sometimes, we may have some discussions with you guys, but the bottom line is that We saw you guys as our true brothers, and a really respectful nation.


The Border alone shows the mutual respect we have to eachother.
We are also culturally close if you consider 1373 persian words in Turkish.

We are nationalist ME people, sometime our blood is boiling if its about our countrys, but in the end we respect eachother, or at least most of us.
http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/Teasing.html
I think we can say, teasing eachother is a sign of affection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

interesting discussion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> The Border alone shows the mutual respect we have to eachother.
> We are also culturally close if you consider 1373 persian words in Turkish.
> We are nationalist ME people, sometime our blood is boiling if its about our countrys, but in the end we respect eachother, or at least most of us.
> I think we can say, teasing eachother is a sign of affection.



Agreed buddy 
yes, absolutely. there are many turkish words in persian language as well, and by adding it to the fact that there has not been any change in our border for four centuries, which it can be even a world record, we can somehow understand the depth of this friendly and respectful relations.
 cheers to these two great nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> The Border alone shows the mutual respect we have to eachother.
> We are also culturally close if you consider 1373 persian words in Turkish.
> 
> We are nationalist ME people, sometime our blood is boiling if its about our countrys, but in the end we respect eachother, or at least most of us.
> I think we can say, teasing eachother is a sign of affection.


i have a friend studying at gazi antep uni(not sure about spelling), once i saw him very upset and asked the reason he said last night Turkey didn't succeeded in world cup.(2006)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> i have a friend studying at gazi antep uni(not sure about spelling), once i saw him very upset and asked the reason he said last night Turkey didn't succeeded in world cup.(2006)


Its Gaziantep.
Most Turks are obsessed with football (I dont like it at all), and for them the national team is equal to nation itself. 
Whole Istanbul is paralised if there is a Fenerbahce - Galatasaray derby. 

Watch this docu if you have time and you will know what i mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> Its Gaziantep.
> Most Turks are obsessed with football (I dont like it at all), and for them the national team is equal to nation itself.
> Whole Istanbul is paralised if there is a Fenerbahce - Galatasaray derby.
> 
> Watch this docu if you have time and you will know what i mean.



i like Galatasaray, i remember the staff of Galatasaray came to watch Traxtor sazi tabriz's match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> i like Galatasaray, i remember the staff of Galatasaray came to watch Traxtor sazi tabriz's match.


Well, Gala is the most succesful team in Turkey yet, but Fener is right behind them, and sometimes if there is a derby between them, its like a civil war in Istanbuls street, Gala fans vs. Police vs. Fener fans. 

Even a Police car is burning in this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> Well, Gala is the most succesful team in Turkey yet, but Fener is right behind them, and sometimes if there is a derby between them, its like a civil war in Istanbuls street, Gala fans vs. Police vs. Fener fans.
> 
> Even a Police car is burning in this video.



wow .... our fans usually burn public buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> wow .... our fans usually burn public buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> wow .... our fans usually burn public buses.



Well, in the end its destroying of public property, but for what? Sports should unite people not divide.

But you know very well about ME people and their definition of Honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> wow .... our fans usually burn public buses.


hahaha 


Over the years we've lost more buses b/c of SS/long derbies than actual wear and tear and accidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

once i was in a match and we had some sort of misunderstanding  with Riot officers , and i felt what criminals feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> hahaha
> 
> 
> Over the years we've lost more buses b/c of SS/long derbies than actual wear and tear and accidents.



there were unfriendly to environment so we burned them down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> I like military stuff and everything else related to Iran.



shir zan irani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Thats why you should get rid of mullahs, imagine a Iran with a free goverment..



the last time i checked iran had a free gov. !!  we elect everything here for gods sake
and also , the "mullah" that u call them are followed by people here cos we are religious . thats just how we are .


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> once i was in a match and we had some sort of misunderstanding  with Riot officers , and i felt what criminals feel.



u were barnabas back then  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

salam rmi , salam kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> salam rmi , salam kollang


Salam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> salam rmi , salam kollang


Salam haman.salam be hamegi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

http://www.khabaronline.ir/detail/320087/science/technology
http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/259707/توافق-ایران-و-روسیه-برای-تولید-هواپیمای-ms21طرح

اينا اصلا تكليفشون با خودشون روشن نيست!گفته ميشه ١٤ ماهه كه پروژه تو فاز طراحيه ولي امروز تو خبرا اومده كه قراره با روسيه رو يه پروژه ي روسي كار كنند.از طرفي اون هواپيما ي روسي به طور كامل طراحي شده و ميشه جزييات پروژه رو تو اينترنت ديد

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
پس اينا ١٤ ماهه دارن چه غلطي ميكنند
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> http://www.khabaronline.ir/detail/320087/science/technology
> http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/259707/توافق-ایران-و-روسیه-برای-تولید-هواپیمای-ms21طرح
> اينا اصلا تكليفشون با خودشون روشن نيست!گفته ميشه ١٤ ماهه كه پروژه تو فاز طراحيه ولي امروز تو خبرا اومده كه قراره با روسيه رو يه پروژه ي روسي كار كنند.از طرفي اون هواپيما ي روسي به طور كامل طراحي شده و ميشه جزييات پروژه رو تو اينترنت ديد
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پس اينا ١٤ ماهه دارن چه غلطي ميكنند
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



hichchi, dobaareh ye ghopiye cherti oumade boudan, ke dobaareh gandesh dar oumad.
velesh kon, aadam in khabar ha ra mikhoune, a'saabesh khourd mishe. dobaareh inam mishe souzhe ye jadid baraaye in araba va pakestaniya ke ma ra maskhareh konand.

@SOHEIL, what's your opinion about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> u were barnabas back then  lol



nothing to do with barnabas ...wrong time...wrong place ...wrong side... and the most important wrong shoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

awesome 10 yr old girl 






its old but i really enjoyed it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

^^
i'm also 10 yrs old !! i'm gonna marry that girl


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@haman10

Aslan Mage ma be torkamanestan gas sader mikonim?
rasti chendeshet nemishe be in pakestani ha migi bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> 
> Aslan Mage ma be torkamanestan gas sader mikonim?
> rasti chendeshet nemishe be in pakestani ha migi bro?



oon yaroo enghad bi shoore ke harchi begi ye dalil vasash miare .

to bego rooze , oon mige shabe ! dont take them serious .

vali rast migi !! dige nemigam bro !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> oon yaroo enghad bi shoore ke harchi begi ye dalil vasash miare .
> 
> to bego rooze , oon mige shabe ! dont take them serious .
> 
> vali rast migi !! dige nemigam bro !


Ok

Hala nagofti...Iran be torkamanestan mage saderate gas dare?ta unja ke man yadam munde varedate gas darim...nemidunam shayadam be khatere inke marizam maqzam khub kar nemikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Ok
> 
> Hala nagofti...Iran be torkamanestan mage saderate gas dare?ta unja ke man yadam munde varedate gas darim...nemidunam shayadam be khatere inke marizam maqzam khub kar nemikone.



no your right :
http://presstv.com/detail/2012/12/18/278780/iran-to-resume-turkmenistan-gas-import/
https://defence.pk/threads/minister-iran-may-drop-gas-pipeline-project-with-pakistan.285463/page-4
http://www.rferl.org/content/Turkmen_Gas_Exports_To_Iran_A_Boon_For_Both_Countries/1921933.html

edit : oon ye gohi khord manam bedoon inke fek konam taeed kardam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

haman10 said:


>



Our Sikhs have a sign like the one you have posted on top. The one below I have seen on back windshield of some cars here. I thought it was a Roman thing or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

doppelganger said:


> Our Sikhs have a sign like the one you have posted on top. The one below I have seen on back windshield of some cars here. I thought it was a Roman thing or something.



lol !! its interesting!! actually its a zoroastrian sign

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

haman10 said:


> lol !! its interesting!! actually its a zoroastrian sign



Which one? The one on top or the winged one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

kollang said:


> Ok
> 
> Hala nagofti...Iran be torkamanestan mage saderate gas dare?ta unja ke man yadam munde varedate gas darim...nemidunam shayadam be khatere inke marizam maqzam khub kar nemikone.


Then you send us oil too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

doppelganger said:


> Which one? The one on top or the winged one?


Both actually. The man sitting is actually symbolizing Zoroaster himself(if I am not wrong). No offense intended here. The symbol above is the Omnipotent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

@haman10 what do those signs mean?

Oops, Sarthak already replied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

doppelganger said:


> Which one? The one on top or the winged one?



the one on top is "allah" sign 

the one with the wing!! as u say it , is zoroastian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SarthakGanguly said:


> Both actually. The man sitting is actually symbolizing Zoroaster himself(if I am not wrong). No offense intended here. The symbol above is the Omnipotent.



no its not true , the one above is the sign of allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SarthakGanguly said:


> Then you send us oil too?



what do u mean?


----------



## SarthakGanguly

haman10 said:


> what do u mean?


If you get oil from Torkmenistan, you give us some too 
I actually started learning some Persian in school. In Kashmir only few libraries keep Persian books. Did not continue. A few words remained with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

haman10 said:


> no its not true , the one above is the sign of allah


Sorry, my bad. It was introduced by Khomeini. My mistake.


----------



## haman10

SarthakGanguly said:


> Sorry, my bad. It was introduced by Khomeini. My mistake.



ur welcome 

Ayatollah khommeini BTW !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

doppelganger said:


> Our Sikhs have a sign like the one you have posted on top. *The one below I have seen on back windshield of some cars here. I thought it was a Roman thing or something.*



That means owner is a Parsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

INDIC said:


> That means owner is a Parsi.


 Not necessarily. Our car had one in the windshield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

SarthakGanguly said:


> Not necessarily. Our car had one in the windshield.



Never knew it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

This is the one our Sikhs have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@doppelganger you can read this thread. vsdoc who is a Parsi from India, now banned answered many questions on Parsis.

https://defence.pk/threads/indias-vanishing-parsis.205630/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> lol !! its interesting!! actually its a zoroastrian sign


he is not talking about zoroastrian sign


haman10 said:


> no its not true , the one above is the sign of allah



they have a similar sign.
yeki az entegadati ke be nemad allah ya لا اله اله لله varde mishod(zamane tarahish) in bood ke shabihe nemade Sik ha hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> hichchi, dobaareh ye ghopiye cherti oumade boudan, ke dobaareh gandesh dar oumad.
> velesh kon, aadam in khabar ha ra mikhoune, a'saabesh khourd mishe. dobaareh inam mishe souzhe ye jadid baraaye in araba va pakestaniya ke ma ra maskhareh konand.
> 
> @SOHEIL, what's your opinion about it?



gharaar hast baraye bala bordan soraate proje ba keshvar haye dige hamkari beshe ...

in khabar gozari ha ba eshtebahateshon mirinan be ghazie ...

projeyii ke daran to amir kabir kar mikonan jodats ... ma baraye inke vared bazar tolid ghataate havapeyma beshim mikhaim ba chanta keshvar to tolid hamkari konim ... hamin ... zod ba kos sher in news agency ha hamechi ro nashor bezar kenar !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doppelganger

INDIC said:


> @doppelganger you can read this thread. vsdoc who is a Parsi from India, now banned answered many questions on Parsis.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/indias-vanishing-parsis.205630/



Great thread bro. I used to think Parsis were some form of Muslims first.


----------



## haman10

agha man harchi nega mikonam , baraye avalin bar too zendegim dar barkhord ba kharejia ehsas ahmaghi mikonam , chon tooye een thread rasman riiiiiddddaaaam !! 

https://defence.pk/threads/minister...ject-with-pakistan.285463/page-4#post-4911091

berin bekhooin!! sar dard dashtam chize sher neveshtam

yaro aeronaut (yeki az mod haye pakestani) rasman goh mikhord man taeed mikardam gohesho


----------



## haman10

eey agha , yeki komak kone azab vojdan nagiram 

@kollang @rmi5 @SOHEIL @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> eey agha , yeki komak kone azab vojdan nagiram
> 
> @kollang @rmi5 @SOHEIL @Ostad


Ridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> gharaar hast baraye bala bordan soraate proje ba keshvar haye dige hamkari beshe ...
> 
> in khabar gozari ha ba eshtebahateshon mirinan be ghazie ...
> 
> projeyii ke daran to amir kabir kar mikonan jodats ... ma baraye inke vared bazar tolid ghataate havapeyma beshim mikhaim ba chanta keshvar to tolid hamkari konim ... hamin ... zod ba kos sher in news agency ha hamechi ro nashor bezar kenar !


collaboration khoub hast, vali shoma in ra az jaayi shenidi ya khabaresh montasher shodeh ke inhaa 2 ta proje ye jodaast?
ya'ni inaa mikhaan boudje baraaye 2 ta proje ye gonde kenaar e ham bedan? ye kam ba'ide...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> eey agha , yeki komak kone azab vojdan nagiram
> 
> @kollang @rmi5 @SOHEIL @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> gharaar hast baraye bala bordan soraate proje ba keshvar haye dige hamkari beshe ...
> 
> in khabar gozari ha ba eshtebahateshon mirinan be ghazie ...
> 
> projeyii ke daran to amir kabir kar mikonan jodats ... ma baraye inke vared bazar tolid ghataate havapeyma beshim mikhaim ba chanta keshvar to tolid hamkari konim ... hamin ... zod ba kos sher in news agency ha hamechi ro nashor bezar kenar !


Soheil,yani mikhan ham ms-21 o besazan ham havapeymaye melli ro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Ridi


man goftam komak kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man goftam komak kon



LOL, man ye komaki kardam ounja behet 
vali kollan ghaziye ra nagerefte boudi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, man ye komaki kardam ounja behet
> vali kollan ghaziye ra nagerefte boudi



naa baw be jan khodam sardard dashtam , vali kho man az koja bedoonam ye nafar mitoone enghad goh bokhore !

kholase ridim !! aabam ghat bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> man goftam komak kon



Khob..... Eshkali nadare ke ridi lol

Baba bikhiyal,hala mage chi shode?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> naa baw be jan khodam sardard dashtam , vali kho man az koja bedoonam ye nafar mitoone enghad goh bokhore !
> *
> kholase ridim !! aabam ghat bood*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Khob..... Eshkali nadare ke ridi lol
> 
> Baba bikhiyal,hala mage chi shode?



akhe ta hala joloye khareji ha zaye nashode boodam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


>


shinim binim baw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@haman10 chi shode boud man nagereftam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

agha een hame be man irad migirin , een poste @S00R3NA hast :



S00R3NA said:


> That made me hard dude . Good luck Syrian Arab Army



made u what ??


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 chi shode boud man nagereftam.



agha oon yaro pakestanie migoft ke shoma darin gas arzoon mifrooshin be torkamanestan va chin

manam goftam na arzoon nemidim !!! 

dar hali ke aslan be hichkodom gas nemifrooshim!! taze az torkaman ha gas mikharim!! ama man nemidoonestam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Noch noch noch...
Man jaye to budam hamin alan log out mikardam...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> agha oon yaro pakestanie migoft ke shoma darin gas arzoon mifrooshin be torkamanestan va chin
> 
> manam goftam na arzoon nemidim !!!
> 
> dar hali ke aslan be hichkodom gas nemifrooshim!! taze az torkaman ha gas mikharim!! ama man nemidoonestam



eyb nadare in ke chizi nist, ino shoma ba gazie Haale Nour ahmadinejad mogayesse kon.



> manam goftam na arzoon nemidim !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> eyb nadare in ke chizi nist, ino shoma ba gazie Haale Nour ahmadinejad mogayesse kon.


Hahahahaha...
Ino khub umadi lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> manam goftam na arzoon nemidim !!!
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Noch noch noch...
> Man jaye to budam hamin alan log out mikardam...



man sangaro tark nemikonam .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

inaaro bikhiyaal @haman10 , souti daadan aslan mohem nist. 
@Ostad WTF happened dude? why do you have Iraq's flag?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> inaaro bikhiyaal @haman10 , souti daadan aslan mohem nist.
> @Ostad WTF happened dude? why do you have Iraq's flag?



i am on my way to Syria ...  


i just picked the wrong flag..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10

Bebin har kasi mitune suti bede^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> *i am on my way to Syria* ...
> 
> 
> i just picked the wrong flag..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> i am on my way to Syria ...



oh really ? when will u be here ? i can meet u in damascus!!

i'm working with syrian special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> 
> Bebin har kasi mitune suti bede^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> oh really ? when will u be here ? i can meet u in damascus!!
> 
> i'm working with syrian special forces


noway .. i am the lone wolf and tonight i am going to eat some sosmarkhors..

by the way do you know Jasem.they say he is in Syria too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> noway .. i am the lone wolf and tonight i am going to eat some sosmarkhors..



dude!! dont eat them !!

halet beham nemikhore?? sousmarkhor is worst that sousmar itself !! 

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> dude!! dont eat them !!
> 
> halet beham nemikhore?? sousmarkhor is worst that sousmar itself !!
> 
> lol


ok i changed my mind... i am going for Jasem.

by the way i changed my flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ok i changed my mind... i am going for Jasem.
> 
> *by the way i changed my flag*.


Thanks dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Soheil,yani mikhan ham ms-21 o besazan ham havapeymaye melli ro?



Gharaar hast faghat baraye *Irkut MS-21 *ghat'e bezanim ... shayad ham to yeki az ostanha montaj beshe ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Thanks dude



bara chan lahze ehsese arab bodan behem dast dad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Gharaar hast faghat baraye *Irkut MS-21 *ghat'e bezanim ... shayad ham to yeki az ostanha montaj beshe ...


pas yani havapeymaye melli retete?


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> bara chan lahze ehsese arab bodan behem dast dad.



oooy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> pas yani havapeymaye melli retete?



Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

baba tolid moshtarak hast ... mesl Antonov ... hich rabti be projeye melli nadare !

vali be pishraftesh komak mikone ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> baba tolid moshtarak hast ... mesl Antonov ... hich rabti be projeye melli nadare !
> 
> vali be pishraftesh komak mikone ...



eee!! vaghean dashtam narahat mishodam ........ 

che jalab !! mekhsi for elaboration


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> bara chan lahze ehsese arab bodan behem dast dad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@S00R3NA agha khodaeesh damet garm!!!

vogdanan 500 ro leh kardi !!! thumbs up


----------



## Esfand

Ostad said:


> bara chan lahze ehsese arab bodan behem dast dad.



hal kardi ? chakhan nagoo...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Esfand said:


> hal kardi ? chakhan nagoo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> @S00R3NA agha khodaeesh damet garm!!!
> 
> vogdanan 500 ro leh kardi !!! thumbs up



Koja !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Koja !?


https://defence.pk/threads/t-72-direct-fire-caught-on-cam-syria.285519/#post-4911549


----------



## kollang

@S00R3NA

Hhahahahaha kheili bahal bud....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@DESERT FIGHTER : how are u doing brah?? 

why dont u post here anymore ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER : how are u doing brah??
> 
> why dont u post here anymore ?



Im good brat ... how are you ?

As for not posting no reason... although i was always here.. spying on you evil Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im good brat ... how are you ?
> 
> As for not posting no reason... although i was always here.. spying on you evil Iranians.



tnx bro !! i'm also good 

and about iranians being evil , man u have no idea !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> tnx bro !! i'm also good
> 
> and about iranians being evil , man u have no idea !!



Well yeah you are a full member of the "Axis of Evil" club..

So whats goin on brothers and hows the weather in Iran these days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Well yeah you are a full member of the "Axis of Evil" club..
> 
> So whats goin on brothers and hows the weather in Iran these days?


 
well its starting to grow some clouds !!   its becoming colder also

but still no rain  , I sometimes ask god what have middle eastern people done ?? do we really deserve this??  

what abt Pakistan? how is things going on there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Esfand said:


> hal kardi ? chakhan nagoo...



How do you know Persian. I believe you are from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

An Arab was being interviewed at a US checkpoint.
"Your name please?"
“Abdul Aziz”
“Sex? ”
“Six times a week!”
“No, no, I mean male or female.”
“Doesn’t matters, sometimes even camel.”


No offence to anybody... LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> An Arab was being interviewed at a US checkpoint.
> "Your name please?"
> “Abdul Aziz”
> “Sex? ”
> “Six times a week!”
> “No, no, I mean male or female.”
> “Doesn’t matters, sometimes even camel.”
> 
> 
> No offence to anybody... LOL.



ohh dear lord !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> well its starting to grow some clouds !!   its becoming colder also
> 
> but still no rain  , I sometimes ask god what have middle eastern people done ?? do we really deserve this??
> 
> what abt Pakistan? how is things going on there?



It rained yesterday night... apart from sindh,souther punjab... and some parts of baluchistan we get decent rainfall...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It rained yesterday night... apart from sindh,souther punjab... and some parts of baluchistan we get decent rainfall...



thank allah , we dont see rain these days 

i hope it gets better , also @LoveIcon is from punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@haman10 hey bro you have access to youtube in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> shir zan irani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> thank allah , we dont see rain these days
> 
> i hope it gets better , also @LoveIcon is from punjab



Southern punjab gets few rainfalls... its the tubewells,canals tht irrigate the land... otherwise..no life would exist at places like Cholistan desert..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @haman10 hey bro you have access to youtube in Iran?



how else could i see your video abt T-72? lol 

well actually youtube is banned in iran , but i have vpn to get around the ban 



iranigirl2 said:


> yani chi?



avalan salam 
manzouram ine ke tahala hich dokhtario nadidam ke be masaele nezami alaghe dashte bashe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Do you guys know why hitler killed himself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Southern punjab gets few rainfalls... its the tubewells,canals tht irrigate the land... otherwise..no life would exist at places like Cholistan desert..



i hope @LoveIcon is not from cholistan desert !! 
are u from lahor bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you guys know why hitler killed himself?


lol no!! why ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> how else could i see your video abt T-72? lol
> 
> well actually youtube is banned in iran , but i have vpn to get around the ban



Bet you going to laugh at this one:








haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> lol no!! why ?



The jews sent him the gas bill...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> i hope @LoveIcon is not from cholistan desert !!
> are u from lahor bro?



No im from Baluchistan.. i live in islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bet you going to laugh at this one:
> haha



OMG!! are they kidding ? 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The jews sent him the gas bill...


lol


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> how else could i see your video abt T-72? lol
> 
> 
> avalan salam
> manzouram ine ke tahala hich dokhtario nadidam ke be masaele nezami alaghe dashte bashe


 


Cute n cuddly






But mess with Iran..









iran's enemies....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> OMG!! are they kidding ?
> 
> lol


,
I will give you protection and satisfaction...dinga dinga dinga .. WTF.. sounds n looks like a gay condom ad...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> yes I'm a shir zan.....
> 
> 
> Cute n cuddly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mess with Iran..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iran's enemies....



lol 

your cool iranian girl


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iranigirl2 said:


> yes I'm a shir zan.....
> 
> 
> Cute n cuddly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mess with Iran..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iran's enemies....




You remind me of Jinxd girl... she was more or less as agressive as you are.. and sometimes kinda racists.. miss her though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You remind me of Jinxd girl... she was more or less as agressive as you are.. and sometimes kinda racists.. miss her though.


 

she was a member here? wat happened to her?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ,
> I will give you protection and satisfaction...dinga dinga dinga .. WTF.. sounds n looks like a gay condom ad...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iranigirl2 said:


> she was a member here? wat happened to her?



I think she comes online very less nowadays..


----------



## SOHEIL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you guys know why hitler killed himself?



Accidentally cut his balls in the bathroom !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


>




haha..lmao... these are music videos while tht was an actual missile promotional video.. from Rafael..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@DESERT FIGHTER
How is life going with the SKYHAWK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> haha..lmao... these are music movies while tht was an actual missile promotional video.. from Rafael..



are u kidding?? u mean the rafael company ?? ohhh im gonna throw up now 

500 must be proud of their shitty company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> WTF







from 1:20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey people post your favourite music?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> i hope @LoveIcon is not from cholistan desert !!
> are u from lahor bro?



What you are talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@kollang skyhawk who?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hey people post your favourite music?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @kollang skyhawk who?


Cessna 172, I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kollang said:


> Cessna 172, I mean.



Dang i thought you were talking abt the PDF member... as for the cessna.. its nice you know.. so hows life treating you brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

@iranigirl2 are you duplicate id of @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> @iranigirl2 are you duplicate id of @SOHEIL



lol  she is as tough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hey people post your favourite music?


Thought about it for a second, about 50 tracks popped in my mind. 

Don't have one single favorite, but this is pretty much what I listen to day and night (trance, progressive, minimal house etc...).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Check these pic out:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> lol  she is as tough



Do you think @SOHEIL is softy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@DESERT FIGHTER Please don't post claiming Indians songs sung by Pakistani singers as Pakistani music.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Please don't post claiming Indians songs sung by Pakistani singers as Pakistani music.



Can you get lost and die in some corner troll? go do your dinga dinga protection n satisfaction troll dance somewhere else.. as for music.. yeah apart from Pakistani singers.. and the usual bollywood bs.. do you even have a music industry? 

P.S: Dnt tag or quote me .


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> An Arab was being interviewed at a US checkpoint.
> "Your name please?"
> “Abdul Aziz”
> “Sex? ”
> “Six times a week!”
> “No, no, I mean male or female.”
> “Doesn’t matters, sometimes even camel.”
> 
> 
> No offence to anybody... LOL.



Perfect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@rmi5 khusamded bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> An Arab was being interviewed at a US checkpoint.
> "Your name please?"
> “Abdul Aziz”
> “Sex? ”
> “Six times a week!”
> “No, no, I mean male or female.”
> “Doesn’t matters, sometimes even camel.”
> 
> 
> No offence to anybody... LOL.



last 2 lines

"oh dear"
"no no, deer runs too fast"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

LoveIcon said:


> @iranigirl2 are you duplicate id of @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

LoveIcon said:


> Do you think @SOHEIL is softy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @rmi5 khusamded bro..



Happy to see you bro after a quite long time. How is life going dude?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> Perfect



Pakistani meets American 
Pakistani to American: What do you guys do with thieves? 
American: We treat them humanely and give them nice food, warm clothes and long jury trials 
Pakistani: Thats nothing. We give them the presidency.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakistani meets American
> Pakistani to American: What do you guys do with thieves?
> American: We treat them humanely and give them nice food, warm clothes and long jury trials
> Pakistani: Thats nothing. We give them the presidency.




LOL, we do the same thing bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

LoveIcon said:


> @iranigirl2 are you duplicate id of @SOHEIL


 WTF. NO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> Happy to see you bro after a quite long time. How is life going dude?



Alhamdullilah its good bro.. thanks or asking.. how about you man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> last 2 lines
> 
> "oh dear"
> "no no, deer runs too fast"


That's a very nice continuation to the joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Alhamdullilah its good bro.. thanks or asking.. how about you man!



happy to hear that.
It's good for me too. A little bit loaded works these days but no complain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@DESERT FIGHTER 
Is it the UAE flag on the tank in your avatar?


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> That's a very nice continuation to the joke.


this is the meme






no offence to anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> Is it the UAE flag on the tank in your avatar?



hell no bro.. its some armoured divs colors.. Pak Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> this is the meme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offence to anyone



LMAO

Holy cow ...! 
-Yes, Cow , sheeps, Animals in general >>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> hell no bro.. its some armoured divs colors.. Pak Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


>



The original pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The original pic:



uhh, now I got it, basically it is a red flag. It seems that I am having color blindness 
BTW, This picture has much better resolution. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> this is the meme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offence to anyone



Suicide bombers:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Suicide bombers:



They Blow up so fast >>> Perfect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> uhh, now I got it, basically it is a red flag. It seems that I am having color blindness
> BTW, This picture has much better resolution. Thanks for sharing



No the avatars are kinda blurred.. something wrong with the new outlay or something..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

this is ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

rmi5 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Holy cow ...!
> -Yes, Cow , sheeps, *Animals in general* >>



What about lizards?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Suicide bombers:



u might think i'm exaggerating , but i laughed my a$$ off


----------



## iranigirl2

wow... you guys are so racists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> What about lizards?



mikhoranesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I f.. agree:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> mikhoranesh


motma'enni kaare dige i baahaash nemikonan?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iranigirl2 said:


> wow... you guys are so racists.



I like racing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Azizam whats goin on buddy? u shy or somethin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Azizam whats goin on buddy? u shy or somethin


no way! i am waiting for something to poke my nose in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I like racing..


seriously are u a comedian or sth?? man u got talent 


rmi5 said:


> motma'enni kaare dige i baahaash nemikonan?


 
can they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> wow... you guys are so racists.



baba khob hamashoon terroristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

*breaking news:Israeli airstrikes target Syria military bases*


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57610280/israeli-airstrikes-target-syria-military-bases/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> no way! i am waiting for something to poke my nose in



Comeon comrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> seriously are u a comedian or sth?? man u got talent
> 
> 
> *can they?*



I believe in their outstanding abilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> *breaking news:Israeli airstrikes target Syria military bases*
> 
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-202_162-57610280/israeli-airstrikes-target-syria-military-bases/



WTF? fu.ck this world , if i was in power i would order attack ASAP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> wow... you guys are so racists.



Come on ...
We are just joking
PS. Based on real facts


----------



## haman10

GUYS this is so f.ed up!! not a single day without the world destroying my mood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Comeon comrade.


roger that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> roger that



So tell us abt urself ...


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So tell us abt urself ...



i am 18 and studying. hoping to become a software engineer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> GUYS this is so f.ed up!! not a single day without the world destroying my mood



Its life and its fukin cruel..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So tell us abt urself ...


what about you?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> what about you?



23 billionaire,playboy,philanthropist,genius..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 23 *billionaire,playboy,philanthropist*,genius..



bad combination


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its life and its fukin cruel..



indeed it is , i hate israhell !! i hate them so much !

each time they attack muslims around the world like in palestine or syria ,we muslims sit in our home and watch it shamelessly !!

shame on us !! if we were just united , nothing like this would have happened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> bad combination



I specially work the welfare of single women..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> indeed it is , i hate israhell !! i hate them so much !
> 
> each time they attack muslims around the world like in palestine or syria ,we muslims sit in our home and watch it shamelessly !!
> 
> shame on us !! if we were just united , nothing like this would have happened



Used to think the same when i was a teenager... but let me tell you something man.. first you have to make yourself strong in order to help others... if you are weak.. nobody gives a .. about you.. comprende mi amigo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I specially work the welfare of single women..








but good luck on keeping your wealth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Used to think the same when i was a teenager... but let me tell you something man.. first you have to make yourself strong in order to help others... if you are weak.. nobody gives a .. about you.. comprende mi amigo?



trust me bro , if we (iran and pakistan) were not strong enough , we were attacked by now.

u have nukes and we have the power to wipe them off !! if we work with each other we will destroy them

the only thing that have hold iran from attacking them is nukes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> trust me bro , if we (iran and pakistan) were not strong enough , we were attacked by now.
> 
> u have nukes and we have the power to wipe them off !! if we work with each other we will destroy them
> 
> the only thing that have hold iran from attacking them is nukes



You know brother.. my ancestors gave blood for this country.. and today when i see sh!t happening .. i pray to Allah.. tht may we prosper .. become powerful.... even if i dnt see it with my own eyes.. thts my prayer for my country.

Our country was pretty liberal till the 70s.. (hell the S.koreans copied our ecomic plan and implemented in their country and look where they are today)...before the afghan jihad .. Gen Zia fuked it all up...with his islamic brotherhood n bs imported brand of wahabism.... than in the 90s..after his death... when we were sanctioned.. it was still cool... i mean i grew up in the 90s.. it was cool.. no problems.. no terrorism .. we wer happy used to play till late night in our lane... not much crimes etc etc.. and when US invaded afghanistan.. and we joined the WoT... since than.. well you can see what happened and is happening in my country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> but good luck on keeping your wealth



You know tht guy is gay right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You know tht guy is gay right?


yeah but he's still awesome. what a waste of his talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> yeah but he's still awesome. what a waste of his talent.



haha.. so where are you from in Sri Lanka?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey guys how are the gun laws in Iran? and the availability etc of weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> the only thing that have hold iran from attacking them is nukes



Easy dude, The only thing which has stopped us is having brain.
Iran and pakistan has been suffered for the sake of these non-sense so called muslim brotherhood.
Why do you want to destry Israel? Seriously ...
In Iran-Iraq war, it was palestinians who helped sadam, not Israel.
and Now it is palestinians who are backstabbing us not jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> yeah but he's still awesome. what a waste of his talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hey guys how are the gun laws in Iran? and the availability etc of weapons?


It is not legal at all. just some licensed ones for hunting is allowed and they can shoot just a defined number of bullets each year. 
But some guns are smuggled to Iran from Iraq specially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey guys .

Not going to interrupt you .

Is there any valid and reliable website to test English level online ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> Hey guys .
> 
> Not going to interrupt you .
> 
> Is there any valid and reliable website to test English level online ?



Free practice tests...:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=http://takeielts.britishcouncil.org/prepare-test/free-practice-tests&ei=Y81yUqvdLJe-4APG34DoBQ&usg=AFQjCNGYuXEbslPxYE4IE4HQID8AJwzc2Q&sig2=l3ba-6rSTxTX86waTpLNHA&bvm=bv.55819444,d.dmg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Free practice tests...:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=http://takeielts.britishcouncil.org/prepare-test/free-practice-tests&ei=Y81yUqvdLJe-4APG34DoBQ&usg=AFQjCNGYuXEbslPxYE4IE4HQID8AJwzc2Q&sig2=l3ba-6rSTxTX86waTpLNHA&bvm=bv.55819444,d.dmg



Thanks dude . Where can I take the exam to get my approximate level ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> Thanks dude . Where can I take the exam to get my approximate level ?



Your welcome.. these are ILETS .. practise these online (on the site).. and when you think ur ready you can register online with the british counsil and give the tests... these tests are basically required when you apply to some foriegn educational institute..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> haha.. so where are you from in Sri Lanka?


i am from colombo, capital. have you been there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> i am from colombo, capital. have you been there?



Nope.. but i have a few frnds frm Kandy.. but id love to visit ur country some day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope.. but i have a few frnds frm Kandy.. but id love to visit ur country some day.


You're welcome to visit at any time  I like kandy temperature. not too cold or not too hot. my mom has been to Karachi and Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Azizam said:


> You're welcome to visit at any time  I like kandy temperature. not too cold or not too hot. my mom has been to Karachi and Lahore



Thanks lil bro... and hope your mother enjoyed her stay..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sleeples again, is anyone awake?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xenon54 said:


> Sleeples again, is anyone awake?



I think its 8:35? am here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I think its 8:35? am here..


Its 4:40 here

Our sections is so empty i think they still have headache from republic day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xenon54 said:


> Its 4:40 here
> 
> Our sections is so empty i think they still have headache from republic day.



Well Happy Republic Day from my side aswell!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Easy dude, The only thing which has stopped us is having brain.
> Iran and pakistan has been suffered for the sake of these non-sense so called muslim brotherhood.
> Why do you want to destry Israel? Seriously ...
> In Iran-Iraq war, it was palestinians who helped sadam, not Israel.
> and Now it is palestinians who are backstabbing us not jews.



woww woww!! i though our difference is just iran related political issues !! now i see this unbelievable post by u!!

do u know why i selected the name "haman" ?? do u know who was he?? 

its better that we dont get into political discussions . jeddi migam!! ekhtelafatemoon kheyli ziade .

lets stick to non-political issues where all iranians have the same ideas !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

^^ f-14 patch! anytime babe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

^ all Iranians do have the same idea.

It's just that there are arabs amongst us who claim to be Iranian.


----------



## haman10

^^ LOL !

one time more , and i will wash your jado abad here


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
Vali shoma javaab e manteghi be man nadaadi.
man yek moghaayeseh beyn e israei va felestini ha anjam daadam, entezaar daashtam ke shoma haddeaghal yek javaabi behesh bedi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Biplab Bijay

haman10 said:


> indeed it is , i hate israhell !! i hate them so much !
> 
> each time they attack muslims around the world like in palestine or syria ,we muslims sit in our home and watch it shamelessly !!
> 
> shame on us !! if we were just united , nothing like this would have happened


Do you hate israel because they are attacking muslims in Palestian or you hate israel because they are against Iran ?


----------



## haman10

Biplab Bijay said:


> Do you hate israel because they are attacking muslims in Palestian or you hate israel because they are against Iran ?



both


----------



## rmi5

bebin aadam osoulan ya yek kaari ra ya 1. baraaye manaafe'esh anjaam mideh ya 2. baraaye ensaaniyat, masaa'el e mazhabi va ghomi va gheyreh anjam mideh.
shoma vaghti maajaraaye armenia-azerbaijan va israel-palestine ra dar nazar begiri, va moze'i ke IR dar ghebaale e in 2 mozou' gerefte ra moghaayese koni, motevajjeh mishi ke gozineh ye dovvom be tor e vaazehi mardoudeh.
soal: manaafe' e IR dar mored e in mas'ale chiye?
>>mahboubiyat be dast aavordan beyn e a'raab? >> inke hich vaght ettefaagh nemiofteh, chon ounhaa hamishe az irani ha va shia ha motenafferand, bahs e souriye ra ham dar nazar begiri ke ...
>>masalan blackmail kardan e US az tarigh e taht e feshaar gozaashtan e israel? ounam ke aziz , ridan aab ghat'e, US age yek moghe'i laazem baashe, baraaye hefz e manaafe'esh haazere har kaari bekone va abzaaresh ra ham daareh.
Soal:
haalaa in vasat manfe'at e mardom e Iran va na regime, chiye?


----------



## Biplab Bijay

haman10 said:


> both


It should be one and that is Israe is against iran. The other should not bother you.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> Vali shoma javaab e manteghi be man nadaadi.
> man yek moghaayeseh beyn e israei va felestini ha anjam daadam, entezaar daashtam ke shoma haddeaghal yek javaabi behesh bedi.



bebin aziz , avalan madrak motabar biar ke felestini ha komak kardan 

2voman pan-arabism ye moshkele bozorge ke tamamie araba gereftareshan 

moshkel irania ba yahoodia kheyli bozorg tar az mardom felestine ! moshkele maa be 2500 sale pish bar migarde 

age ghazie ro midooni ke hichi age na velesh kon


----------



## haman10

Biplab Bijay said:


> It should be one and that is Israe is against iran. The other should not bother you.



actually it is bothering all muslims around the globe


----------



## Biplab Bijay

haman10 said:


> actually it is bothering all muslims around the globe


That is the problem. It is some kind of bias. If somewhere muslims commit atrocities, then non muslim will think that way. what happens to hindus in pakistan, that should not be our concern in India. This is the core issue.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> haalaa in vasat manfe'at e mardom e Iran va na regime, chiye?



avalan gov. na regime .

baadam hamoontor ke goftam moshkele iran-israhell faghat bakhshish dar mored palestine hast

do u know anything abt purim?

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/193471/Book-of-Esther

manafe mardom dar hefze sharafe !! na dar khamo rast shodan baraye baghie

azade bash


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bebin aziz , avalan madrak motabar biar ke felestini ha komak kardan
> 2voman pan-arabism ye moshkele bozorge ke tamamie araba gereftareshan
> moshkel irania ba yahoodia kheyli bozorg tar az mardom felestine ! moshkele maa be 2500 sale pish bar migarde
> age ghazie ro midooni ke hichi age na velesh kon



Khasteh nabaashi vaghean, shoma mage basiji nisti? boro va chand nafar az kasaayi ke touye jang boudan ra peyda kon va bebin chand ta felestini tou jebhe asir gereftan.
ba'd az araaghiha , felestini ha dovvomin ya sevvomin te'daad ra dar beyn e asiraani ke iran gerefte boud daashtan. 
vaghti ham ke saddam saghat shod, felestini ha tanhaa kasaani boudan ke baraash azaa daari kardan. va azaaye omoumi baraash gereftan. in ra ham mikhaay nabini?
in chertaa chiye? key ma 2500 saal pish ba ounaa moshkel daashtim? age manzouret maajaraaye esther va in mozakhrafaat hast, begou ke haddeaghal yek tozihi behet bedam. gar che 2500 saal pish ham age chizi shodeh baashe, hich rabti be alaan nadaareh


----------



## haman10

Biplab Bijay said:


> That is the problem. It is some kind of bias. If somewhere muslims commit atrocities, then non muslim will think that way. what happens to hindus in pakistan, that should not be our concern in India. This is the core issue.



real muslims dont commit atrocities 

if anyone commits crime be sure he just claims to be a muslim


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> gar che 2500 saal pish ham age chizi shodeh baashe, hich rabti be alaan nadaareh



na hich rabti nadare :

read this

http://www.finalcall.com/artman/publish/Perspectives_1/article_100808.shtml

aziz goftam ke bikhial , aslan maa be hich natige ie nemiresim 

na shoma mojab mishi na man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Don't bother debating with him.
> Might as well go and debate with Bin Laden.



@Serpentine 

agha age be een yaro terrorist mko infraction nadi , na man nato 

terrorist khak bar sar , goftam gohe moft bokhori mishoramet ha

man ba toye ashghal kari nadaram , to ham gohe moft nakhor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL : be een yaro terrorist bego man mesle to ignore nemikonam 

behesh begoo mishooramesh mizaram khoshk she

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> avalan gov. na regime .
> baadam hamoontor ke goftam moshkele iran-israhell faghat bakhshish dar mored palestine hast
> do u know anything abt purim?
> http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/193471/Book-of-Esther
> manafe mardom dar hefze sharafe !! na dar khamo rast shodan baraye baghie
> azade bash



khaste nabaashi vaghean, be jaaye sho'aar daadan, ye kam post haye man ra ham bekhoun.
aghaye haman khan, vazire hakhaamaneshi , chand ta nokte:
1) ahde ghadim, ketaab e taarikhi nist, balke mythology hast. banaabar in e'tebaar e taarikhi nadaare.
2)hich tarikh negaari yek ham chin chizi ra sabt nakarde.
3)az har yahoudi ye ba ettelaa'i beporsi, behet mige ke chapter e esther az kam e'tebaar tarin haast.
4)haman aslan irani naboude aziz.
5)ounaayi ke koshte shodan, ya'ni ghom e haman ham irani naboudan.
6)ounha kan'aani, ya'ni arab, boudand, va in yek ekhtelaaf beyn e 2 ta ghom e gheyr e irani ye taht e haakemiyat e iran boude.
7)in ghadr tou in daastaan khaali bandi haye vaazeh vojoud daareh, ke badihiye ettefaagh nayoftaadeh. in ra mitouni az yahoudi hayi ke moderate tar hastand ham beporsi.


----------



## kollang

@haman10

دلت خوشه ها!بابا ول كن اون عرباي حروم زاده رو.اينا خودشون از ما كمك نميخوان چرا ما بايد كاسه ي داغ تر از اش باشيم؟اين وسط چرا مردم ما بايد گشنگي بكشن؟

كاربر ابي هم مخش فريز شده اصاب مصاب نداره الان فحشكش ميكنه مارو

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na hich rabti nadare :
> read this
> http://www.finalcall.com/artman/publish/Perspectives_1/article_100808.shtml
> aziz goftam ke bikhial , aslan maa be hich natige ie nemiresim
> na shoma mojab mishi na man



aziz shoma yek harf e manteghi bezan, man mojaab misham. chera be natije naresim? age dogmatism kenaar gozaashteh beshe, va be fact ha be jaaye ehsaasaat tavajjoh koni, be natije ham mishe resid


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> khaste nabaashi vaghean, be jaaye sho'aar daadan, ye kam post haye man ra ham bekhoun.
> aghaye haman khan, vazire hakhaamaneshi , chand ta nokte:
> 1) ahde ghadim, ketaab e taarikhi nist, balke mythology hast. banaabar in e'tebaar e taarikhi nadaare.
> 2)hich tarikh negaari yek ham chin chizi ra sabt nakarde.
> 3)az har yahoudi ye ba ettelaa'i beporsi, behet mige ke chapter e esther az kam e'tebaar tarin haast.
> 4)haman aslan irani naboude aziz.
> 5)ounaayi ke koshte shodan, ya'ni ghom e haman ham irani naboudan.
> 6)ounha kan'aani, ya'ni arab, boudand, va in yek ekhtelaaf beyn e 2 ta ghom e gheyr e irani ye taht e haakemiyat e iran boude.
> 7)in ghadr tou in daastaan khaali bandi haye vaazeh vojoud daareh, ke badihiye ettefaagh nayoftaadeh. in ra mitouni az yahoudi hayi ke moderate tar hastand ham beporsi.



wtf?? kho pas mobaraket bashe 

its easy to claim , give us some proves 



kollang said:


> @haman10
> 
> كاربر ابي هم مخش فريز شده اصاب مصاب نداره الان فحشكش ميكنه مارو



goh khord , daram barash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> @haman10
> 
> *دلت خوشه ها!بابا ول كن اون عرباي حروم زاده رو.اينا خودشون از ما كمك نميخوان چرا ما بايد كاسه ي داغ تر از اش باشيم؟اين وسط چرا مردم ما بايد گشنگي بكشن؟*



Ghorbounet @kollang jan.
daghighan dorosteh


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> @haman10
> 
> دلت خوشه ها!بابا ول كن اون عرباي حروم زاده رو.اينا خودشون از ما كمك نميخوان چرا ما بايد كاسه ي داغ تر از اش باشيم؟اين وسط چرا مردم ما بايد گشنگي بكشن؟
> *
> كاربر ابي هم مخش فريز شده اصاب مصاب نداره الان فحشكش ميكنه مارو*


zendegi kardan to oon mullah dooni khodesh az sad to fosh badtare. Vase chi fosh bedam.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> aziz shoma yek harf e manteghi bezan, man mojaab misham. chera be natije naresim? age dogmatism kenaar gozaashteh beshe, va be fact ha be jaaye ehsaasaat tavajjoh koni, be natije ham mishe resid



nega kon aziz man behet link midam ke :

"satan yaboo gave bark obama the book of esther "

baad shoma be jaye inke hese nationalismet gholopi bezane biroon migi haman irani naboode!!

khob man chi daram begam be shoma?


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> wtf?? kho pas mobaraket bashe
> its easy to claim , give us some proves
> goh khord , daram barash



aziz, shoma vaghti claim mikoni ke ye chizi ettefaagh oftaadeh, shoma hasti ke baayad proof biyaari. vali dar in mored hamoun wikipedia ham kefaayat mikoneh


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Abii said:


> Don't bother debating with him.
> Might as well go and debate with Bin Laden.


Did I say something wrong ?


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> zendegi kardan to oon mullah dooni khodesh az sad to fosh badtare. Vase chi fosh bedam.



az oon sag dooni ke to tosh zendegi mikoni behtare


----------



## haman10

Biplab Bijay said:


> Did I say something wrong ?



no brother  

its all okey , i have some problem with that guy , it has nothing to do with u 

as i said before ur always welcome here


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> aziz, shoma vaghti claim mikoni ke ye chizi ettefaagh oftaadeh, shoma hasti ke baayad proof biyaari. vali dar in mored hamoun wikipedia ham kefaayat mikoneh



lol!! een faghat manam ke daram link miaram!!

shoma migi haman irani naboode man migam khob link bede


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> zendegi kardan to oon mullah dooni khodesh az sad to fosh badtare. Vase chi fosh bedam.


Qorbune dahanet.pas dige fohsh nade!qabul?


----------



## haman10

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Esther

http://www.lds.org/manual/primary-6-old-testament/lesson-38-esther-saves-her-people

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purim







shirinie goosh haman !!


----------



## Abii

Biplab Bijay said:


> Did I say something wrong ?


You? No. 
I'm just saying that he's your run of the mill fanatic. You won't get anywhere talking to him.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> nega kon aziz man behet link midam ke :
> 
> "satan yaboo gave bark obama the book of esther "
> 
> baad shoma be jaye inke hese nationalismet gholopi bezane biroon migi haman irani naboode!!
> 
> khob man chi daram begam be shoma?


agha, be jaaye inke gholoppi bezani biroun, va ye seri mozakhrafaat bekhouni, boro 4 ta ketaab va source e dorost bekhoun. 
man az abdollah shahbazi, kasi ra zedde yahoud tar nemishnaasam, kheyli ha ham migan ke ba regime iran ham ertebaataat e khaas daareh. haddeaghal ketaab e in agha ra dar in mored bekhoun:
http://www.shahbazi.org/Plutocracy/index.htm


----------



## haman10




----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> agha, be jaaye inke gholoppi bezani biroun, va ye seri mozakhrafaat bekhouni, boro 4 ta ketaab va source e dorost bekhoun.
> man az abdollah shahbazi, kasi ra zedde yahoud tar nemishnaasam, kheyli ha ham migan ke ba regime iran ham ertebaataat e khaas daareh. haddeaghal ketaab e in agha ra dar in mored bekhoun:
> http://www.shahbazi.org/Plutocracy/index.htm



aziz man 7 ta ketab dar een mored khoondam , hich alaghe ie be ketabi ke ye farari neveshte nadaram

man hey daram link midam vali shoma hanooz nagofti chera haman irani naboode!! link please !

p.s lotfan tohin nakon dadashe golam


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


>



So what?
nakoen fekr mikoni chon ma norouz ra ham jashn migirim, ya'ni vaghean yek paadeshaahi be esme jamshid boude ke norouz ra ekhteraa' karde va oun kaar ha ra anjam daadeh?
aziz, inha mythology hast.


----------



## Biplab Bijay

haman10 said:


> real muslims dont commit atrocities
> 
> if anyone commits crime be sure he just claims to be a muslim


That is what i am saying sir you should hate israel because they are against you, not because they are persecuting palestinians. That will be a true unbiassed approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Biplab Bijay said:


> That is what i am saying sir you should hate israel because they are against you, not because they are persecuting palestinians. That will be a true unbiassed approach.



its isarelis who commit crime against innocent ppl of palestine , not the other way around


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> So what?
> nakoen fekr mikoni chon ma norouz ra ham jashn migirim, ya'ni vaghean yek paadeshaahi be esme jamshid boude ke norouz ra ekhteraa' karde va oun kaar ha ra anjam daadeh?
> aziz, inha mythology hast.



baba amoo shoma dari hey yek seri chert (no offence bro) migi hich source barash nemiyari 

een ke nemishe !! man hamash daram linke source hamo mifrestam !! aslan shoma midoni ghazie chie?


----------



## Biplab Bijay

haman10 said:


> its isarelis who commit crime against innocent ppl of palestine , not the other way around


Whether they are committing crimes against innocent palestinians or not, that should not bother you. You should love/hate israel on the basis of how they treat you .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> aziz man 7 ta ketab dar een mored khoondam , hich alaghe ie be ketabi ke ye farari neveshte nadaram
> man hey daram link midam vali shoma hanooz nagofti chera haman irani naboode!! link please !
> p.s lotfan tohin nakon dadashe golam


What? man ke tohin nakardam
man ham in ketaab ra be onvaan e source be shoma mo'arrefi kardam,
ki gofteh ke in agha faraariye? FYI, in agha az modaafe'in e IR hast. shoma engaar comment ha ra kollan dorost nemikhouni? na?


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> baba amoo shoma dari hey yek seri chert (no offence bro) migi hich source barash nemiyari
> 
> een ke nemishe !! man hamash daram linke source hamo mifrestam !! aslan shoma midoni ghazie chie?


baraaye baar e hezaarom,
man shoma ra be jeld e dovvom e ketaabi ke linkesh ra ferestaadam, refer mikonam.


----------



## Ostad

what happened again ...guys we had a deal...


----------



## kollang

Agha englis ham chand milion irani ro to jange jahani kosht .pas chera alan darim sag do mizanim ta sefarate englis ro tu tehran dobare fa'al konim?russiye in hame bala saremun ovorde.araba un hame bala saremun ovordan ke etefaghan kheyli az in jenayat ham 100 sal az voghueshun nagzashte...
Hala in vasat bazi ham gashtan ye jenayat az yahudi ha peyda kardan ta hesse nefrat az esrael ro to iranihaye nationalist ijad konan.

Havasemun bashe tu hameye in jenayat ha moghaser e avvali o akhari khodemunim.khode ma irani ha tu defa az khodemun kutahi kardim.

Albate man nemigam esrael doshmane ma nist.balke in doshmani az ye ja dige ab mikhore.israel az ye keshvare qavi va mostaghel to khavarmiane vahshat dare...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> What? man ke tohin nakardam
> man ham in ketaab ra be onvaan e source be shoma mo'arrefi kardam,
> ki gofteh ke in agha faraariye? FYI, in agha az modaafe'in e IR hast. shoma engaar comment ha ra kollan dorost nemikhouni? na?



bebin aziz jan !! be een migan running statement !!!

een ke nemishe shoma ye ketab 5000 safhe ie az ye adami ke hichki nemishnasash (een nokte ham mohem nist) ru be onvan source moarefi koni

hamoon ketab bayad source dashte bashe ya na?? age bedoon source neveshte bashah ke chize shere va bokharat zehnie khodeshe agar na oon source ha ro post kon


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> what happened again ...guys we had a deal...



i cant believe some ppl are defending israhell!!

what had gone to iranians??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bebin aziz jan !! be een migan running statement !!!
> een ke nemishe shoma ye ketab 5000 safhe ie az ye adami ke hichki nemishnasash (een nokte ham mohem nist) ru be onvan source moarefi koni
> hamoon ketab bayad source dashte bashe ya na?? age bedoon source neveshte bashah ke chize shere va bokharat zehnie khodeshe agar na oon source ha ro post kon



Khasteh nabaashi vaghean. ba'd az in hame tozih ...
dar har sourat boro commoent #2481 , @kollang ra bekhoun. in kaar ra ke mitouni bekoni?


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Agha englis ham chand milion irani ro to jange jahani kosht .pas chera alan darim sag do mizanim ta sefarate englis ro tu tehran dobare fa'al konim?russiye in hame bala saremun ovorde.araba un hame bala saremun ovordan ke etefaghan kheyli az in jenayat ham 100 sal az voghueshun nagzashte...
> Hala in vasat bazi ham gashtan ye jenayat az yahudi ha peyda kardan ta hesse nefrat az esrael ro to iranihaye nationalist ijad konan.
> 
> Havasemun bashe tu hameye in jenayat ha moghaser e avvali o akhari khodemunim.khode ma irani ha tu defa az khodemun kutahi kardim.
> 
> Albate man nemigam esrael doshmane ma nist.balke in doshmani az ye ja dige ab mikhore.israel az ye keshvare qavi va mostaghel to khavarmiane vahshat dare...



chand nafar be ye nafar? az shoma entezar nadashtam 

maa darim sag dou mizanim vase englis ? age are chera az aval raftim sefarateshhono ridim toosh??

dar zemn koli irani too englis zendegi mikone , age tamayol baraye ertebat hast elatesh oonan 

vagar na irano englis kheyli vaghte hata rabeteye eghtesadi ham nadaran


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i cant believe some ppl are defending israhell!!
> what had gone to iranians??



We had not any problem with them since 2500 years ago up to a short time ago, that some persons found that being hostile with israel is a good tool for their agendas!!! but, actually, they have pooped and water pipe is broken


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Khasteh nabaashi vaghean. ba'd az in hame tozih ...
> dar har sourat boro commoent #2481 , @kollang ra bekhoun. in kaar ra ke mitouni bekoni?



na shoma khaste nabashin 

ye kalam khatme kalam :

POST YOUR SOURCE MAN !!! POST IT ALREADY!!

^ darke een kheyli sakhte dadash?? aziz shoma migi haman va baghie irani ha irani naboodan 

MAN MIGAM SOURCE!!! be hamin sadegi


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 @kollang shoma che rahe halli ro pishnahad mikonid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> chand nafar be ye nafar? az shoma entezar nadashtam
> maa darim sag dou mizanim vase englis ? age are chera az aval raftim sefarateshhono ridim toosh??
> dar zemn koli irani too englis zendegi mikone , age tamayol baraye ertebat hast elatesh oonan
> vagar na irano englis kheyli vaghte hata rabeteye eghtesadi ham nadaran



engaar shoma entezaaraatet az hamamoun , naghsh e bar aab shod 
LOL
ba'd russia che tor? taa jaayi ke man yaadame, ounaa bishtar az 60% e selaah haye saddam ra tou jang e iran iraq ta'mi karde boudand, amaa haalaa ...
irani ham kheyli ounja nist...


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> We had not any problem with them since 2500 years ago up to a short time ago, that some persons found that being hostile with israel is a good tool for their agendas!!! but, actually, they have pooped and water pipe is broken



chetoori ye irani badbakht ke noon nadashte bokhore too zaman een shah haye bisharaf , mitooneste be chizi bejoze noon vase sofrash fek kone??

DAR ZEMN ISRAEL 50 SALE KE TASHKIL SHODE !! BYE BYE


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 @kollang shoma che rahe halli ro pishnahad mikonid.



Baraaye chi daghighan aziz? baraaye raabete ye iran-israel manzourete?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 @kollang shoma che rahe halli ro pishnahad mikonid.



DOOSTI BA MELLAT VA DOLATE BARADAR ISRAHELL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

haman10 said:


> na shoma khaste nabashin
> 
> ye kalam khatme kalam :
> 
> POST YOUR SOURCE MAN !!! POST IT ALREADY!!
> 
> ^ darke een kheyli sakhte dadash?? aziz shoma migi haman va baghie irani ha irani naboodan
> 
> MAN MIGAM SOURCE!!! be hamin sadegi



WAITING FOR MY REPLY HERE @rmi5


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Baraaye chi daghighan aziz? baraaye raabete ye iran-israel manzourete?


kolan to siyasate kharehji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> chetoori ye irani badbakht ke noon nadashte bokhore too zaman een shah haye bisharaf , mitooneste be chizi bejoze noon vase sofrash fek kone??
> *
> DAR ZEMN ISRAEL 50 SALE KE TASHKIL SHODE !! BYE BYE*



50 saal? what was your math grade dude? 
in ham az oun harfaa boud, mage yahoudiyaa ham 50 saaleh ke be vojoud oumadan?


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> 50 saal? what was your math grade dude?
> in ham az oun harfaa boud, mage yahoudiyaa ham 50 saaleh ke be vojoud oumadan?



bebin dg dari kam miari ha!!! 

to migi 2500 sale ke ma oon moshkelo darim chera 35 sale ke yademoon oftde ba israhell doshmanim ? man migam taa oon moghe yahodia hichi naboodan , alan regime daran

alane ke jashn migiran purim ru 

baadesham ghabl az een mardom noon nadashtan bokhoran , understand bro?


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> kolan to siyasate kharehji.



Bebin aziz, ghaziyeh injaast ke siyaasat ham mesle kheyli chiz haye dige, emrouzeh yek elm hast. banaabarin in elm ham yek seri ghaanoun daareh. hame jaaye donyaa ye motemadden ham ba in ghavaanin kaar mikonan ta betounan zendegishoun ra behtar konand.
asl ham in hast ke shoma doshman haat ra be doust va doust haat ra touye dousti mohkam tar koni ba tashkil e ettehaadiyeh ha va ...
inke ye regime ba hame ja ghat' e raabeteh bekone, in neshoun dahande ye za'f dar siyaasat e khaareji hast, na ghodrat.
ammaa pishnahaad haam ra touye comment e ba'dam miyaaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Agha man hamaro davat be aramesh mikonam.kheyli motemadenane biyaid ba ham bahs konim.



haman10 said:


> chand nafar be ye nafar? az shoma entezar nadashtam
> 
> maa darim sag dou mizanim vase englis ? age are chera az aval raftim sefarateshhono ridim toosh??
> 
> dar zemn koli irani too englis zendegi mikone , age tamayol baraye ertebat hast elatesh oonan
> 
> vagar na irano englis kheyli vaghte hata rabeteye eghtesadi ham nadaran


Agha manam nazare khodamo daram dige.

Bebakhshida az key ta hala dolat negarane vaze iranihaye moghime englis shode?aslan mage vaghti ke sefarat englis inja bud,baraye iraniha khadamate konsuli erae mikardan?

Negaran e irani ha nabashid.do ta az dustam emsal raftan englis.mesle sabegh az dubai viza gereftan.age ham unja moshkele konsuli barashun pish umad.ye toke pa miran ireland karashuno hal mikonan.qaziye ye chize digast

Tedade irani haye canada ham kam nist.chera bara canada sagdo nemizanim?

Dar zemn faramush kardi qable tahrim ha che qadr ba sherkate englisi shel ma ertebat eghtesadi qavi dashtim?har chi qarardade nafti bud midadan be englisi va faransavi ha ta baramun takmilesh bokonand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bebin dg dari kam miari ha!!!
> 
> to migi 2500 sale ke ma oon moshkelo darim chera 35 sale ke yademoon oftde ba israhell doshmanim ? man migam taa oon moghe yahodia hichi naboodan , alan regime daran
> 
> alane ke jashn migiran purim ru
> 
> *baadesham ghabl az een mardom noon nadashtan bokhoran , understand bro*?



man 10 baar be shoma tozih daadam.
kheyli mamnoun ke alaan mardom noun daaran bokhoran ...


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Agha man hamaro davat be aramesh mikonam.kheyli motemadenane biyaid ba ham bahs konim.
> 
> 
> Agha manam nazare khodamo daram dige.
> 
> Bebakhshida az key ta hala dolat negarane vaze iranihaye moghime englis shode?aslan mage vaghti ke sefarat englis inja bud,baraye iraniha khadamate konsuli erae mikardan?
> 
> Negaran e irani ha nabashid.do ta az dustam emsal raftan englis.mesle sabegh az dubai viza gereftan.age ham unja moshkele konsuli barashun pish umad.ye toke pa miran ireland karashuno hal mikonan.qaziye ye chize digast
> 
> Tedade irani haye canada ham kam bist.chera bara canada sagdo nemizanim?
> 
> Dar zemn faramush kardi qable tahrim ha che qadr ba sherkate englisi shel ma ertebat eghtesadi qavi dashtim?har chi qarardade nafti bud midadan be englisi va faransavi ha ta baramun takmilesh bokonand.



hala bahs sare ye chize digast , ama javab shoma ru ham midam

manam ba rabeteye ba englis mokhalefam

ama canada bood ke rabete ru ghat kard , khodetam midooni ke cheghad baraye sahyonist ha chaploosi mikone 

hala chon to canada va usa nemitoonim az irania hemayat konim , tooye englisam nabayad hemayat kard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man 10 baar be shoma tozih daadam.
> kheyli mamnoun ke alaan mardom noun daaran bokhoran ...



na aslan tozih nadadi 

oon source ha ru baraye 10omin bar migam BEFREST!!

CHERA HAMAN IRANI NABOODE ? first u make a claim , then u just get along it


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 @kollang shoma che rahe halli ro pishnahad mikonid.


Agha hamin siyasate khareje khube.dar zemn man movafeghe dusti ba esraeil nistam.

Siyasate khareji bayad bere be samte aadi sazi ravabet ba amrika o talash baraye laghve tahrim ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad 
ammaa pishnahaad haye man:
israel va turkey tanhaa keshvar haye gheyr e arab e mantaghe, be gheyr e ma, hastand. baraaye hamin ham raabete ye ma ba oun ha kheyli mohem hast. + inke israel support e USA ra ham daareh va ghodrat e nofouz e baalaayi tou gharb daareh ke kheyli baraaye ma ham mitoune mofid baashe age azash estefaade konim, in chizi hast ke tork ha ham fahmide boudan. dar mored e keshvarhaye arabi, ta haddi ba jomhouri eslaami movafegham. siyaasat e IR baaes afzaayesh e ekhtelaaf va jang e daakheliye a'raab hast, in baraaye ma ham mohemme, oun ha te'daad e bishtari tou mantaghe daarand va az ma motenafferand. baraaye hamin ham har chi za'if tar baashand , behtare. yek zarbolmasal e araghi hast ke mige khodaa 3 chize ra ma'loum nist baraaye chi aafarid. magas, yahoudi va irani. in omghe fekr e ounha nesbat be ma hast.
taghviyat e raabeteh ba ghodrat ha, va mohem tar az hame USA va China ham vaajeb hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> ammaa pishnahaad haye man:
> israel va turkey tanhaa keshvar haye gheyr e arab e mantaghe, be gheyr e ma, hastand. baraaye hamin ham raabete ye ma ba oun ha kheyli mohem hast. + inke israel support e USA ra ham daareh va ghodrat e nofouz e baalaayi tou gharb daareh ke kheyli baraaye ma ham mitoune mofid baashe age azash estefaade konim, in chizi hast ke tork ha ham fahmide boudan. dar mored e keshvarhaye arabi, ta haddi ba jomhouri eslaami movafegham. siyaasat e IR baaes afzaayesh e ekhtelaaf va jang e daakheliye a'raab hast, in baraaye ma ham mohemme, oun ha te'daad e bishtari tou mantaghe daarand va az ma motenafferand. baraaye hamin ham har chi za'if tar baashand , behtare. yek zarbolmasal e araghi hast ke mige khodaa 3 chize ra ma'loum nist baraaye chi aafarid. magas, yahoudi va irani. in omghe fekr e ounha nesbat be ma hast.
> taghviyat e raabeteh ba ghodrat ha, va mohem tar az hame USA va China ham vaajeb hast.



LOL!! be khodet eftekhar kon!! kheyli open mindi !

akhareshi ! 

*دلم از تنهایی تو*
*حتی یک نفس جدا نیست*

*گله سر کن که می دونم*
*گله هات یکی دوتا نیست*

*ای وطن ای ریشه من*
*عشق من اندیشه من*

*گور من گهواره من*
*قلب پاره پاره من*

*بگو از اونا که رفتن*
*تو رو بی صدا شکستن*

*بگو از اونا که موندن*
*دلتو اینجا شکستن*

*با همه عذاب دیروز*
*دل به فردای تو بستن*

*توی این روزای خوب هم*
*میبینی که با تو هستن*

*اما من نه اهل سودام*
*نه به فکر ترک اینجام*

*اهل تو از ریشه تو*
*خاک تو خون تو رگهام*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na aslan tozih nadadi
> oon source ha ru baraye 10omin bar migam BEFREST!!
> CHERA HAMAN IRANI NABOODE ? first u make a claim , then u just get along it



Man be shoma tozih daadam ke vaghti shoma claim mikoni ke in ettefaagh oftaadeh, baayad baraash proof biyaari ke in ettefaagh ba in detail oftaade, vali man az shoma proofi nadidam.
be shoma goftam ke ahde ghadim, source e tarikhi nist. shoma tou ketab haye tarikhi be man reference bede.


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> hala bahs sare ye chize digast , ama javab shoma ru ham midam
> 
> manam ba rabeteye ba englis mokhalefam
> 
> ama canada bood ke rabete ru ghat kard , khodetam midooni ke cheghad baraye sahyonist ha chaploosi mikone
> 
> hala chon to canada va usa nemitoonim az irania hemayat konim , tooye englisam nabayad hemayat kard?


Haman jan.aslan che sefarat englis bashe che nabashe baraye irani ha farghi nadare.dar har halat bayad beran dubai ya turkiye ya armanestan ta kar haye konsuli anjam beshe.

Bebin.bar akse canada,englis o us mesle kadkhodaye jahan mimunand.bayad ba ina ye jur kenar umad.didi ke.amrika tunest aksare keshvar haye jahan ro az tejarat ba iran mane kone.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> LOL!! be khodet eftekhar kon!! kheyli open mindi !
> 
> akhareshi !



Ya'ni chi?


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> ammaa pishnahaad haye man:
> israel va turkey tanhaa keshvar haye gheyr e arab e mantaghe, be gheyr e ma, hastand. baraaye hamin ham raabete ye ma ba oun ha kheyli mohem hast. + inke israel support e USA ra ham daareh va ghodrat e nofouz e baalaayi tou gharb daareh ke kheyli baraaye ma ham mitoune mofid baashe age azash estefaade konim, in chizi hast ke tork ha ham fahmide boudan. dar mored e keshvarhaye arabi, ta haddi ba jomhouri eslaami movafegham. siyaasat e IR baaes afzaayesh e ekhtelaaf va jang e daakheliye a'raab hast, in baraaye ma ham mohemme, oun ha te'daad e bishtari tou mantaghe daarand va az ma motenafferand. baraaye hamin ham har chi za'if tar baashand , behtare. yek zarbolmasal e araghi hast ke mige khodaa 3 chize ra ma'loum nist baraaye chi aafarid. magas, yahoudi va irani. in omghe fekr e ounha nesbat be ma hast.
> taghviyat e raabeteh ba ghodrat ha, va mohem tar az hame USA va China ham vaajeb hast.



amalan ma darim be samte rabbete ba us pish mirim, dar kole nazar aksariat mardom ham hamine. raje be torkey va araba moafegam amma raje be israel kheili sakhte beshe rabete injad kard, dar zemn israel be hich onvan gabele etemad nist va chizie be onvane sharaf ina nadaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Haman jan.aslan che sefarat englis bashe che nabashe baraye irani ha farghi nadare.dar har halat bayad beran dubai ya turkiye ya armanestan ta kar haye konsuli anjam beshe.
> 
> Bebin.bar akse canada,englis o us mesle kadkhodaye jahan mimunand.bayad ba ina ye jur kenar umad.didi ke.amrika tunest aksare keshvar haye jahan ro az tejarat ba iran mane kone.



manzouram ine ke ma mikhaym oonja consool dashte bashim ta age vase har irani moshkel pish oomad , yeki bashe ta azesh defa kone 

ghazie dar mored visa nist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> amalan ma darim be samte rabbete ba us pish mirim, dar kole nazar aksariat mardom ham hamine. raje be torkey va araba moafegam amma raje be israel kheili sakhte beshe rabete injad kard, dar zemn israel be hich onvan gabele etemad nist va chizie be onvane sharaf ina nadaran.



Ki sharaf daareh ke ounhaa daashte baashan? masalan rous ha ya arabaa sharaf daaran?!!!
mas'ale ye israel ham hal mishe aziz, faghat vaght laazeme,
ye zamaani boud ke marg bar shoravi ham migoftan, ba'd in shoaar hazf shod.
marg bar amrica goftan ha ham ke dige kam kamak daareh az beyn mire.
in marg bar israel ham dar aayandeh az beyn mireh.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ya'ni chi?



manzouram vazehe , mardom khial mikonan age tafakorat siyasi zed nezam dashte bashan open mind taran

ma too hamchin jame'ie zendegi mikonim


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> manzouram ine ke ma mikhaym oonja consool dashte bashim ta age vase har irani moshkel pish oomad , yeki bashe ta azesh defa kone
> ghazie dar mored visa nist



aziz, goush e ma be nazaret deraaze?
maashaallaa sefaarat haye iran tanha kaari ke nemiknan, residegi be vaz'e iranihaast.


----------



## Ostad

man shakhsan tanha keshvari ke az tahe galbam azash motanaferam uk hastesh. age be khatere in bisharafa naboud ma emrouz jaygahe behtari nesbat be Japon dashtim bekhatere manabeh va naftemoun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> mas'ale ye israel ham hal mishe aziz.



not till me and other iranians are alive !! in your dreams brah !







روز قدس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> manzouram vazehe , mardom khial mikonan age tafakorat siyasi zed nezam dashte bashan open mind taran
> ma too hamchin jame'ie zendegi mikonim



Che rabti daareh?
vaghti migam aslan comment ha ra dorost nemikhouni, nagou na.
masalan nazar e man raaje' be arab ha chi boud? ya raaje' be China?


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> man shakhsan tanha keshvari ke az tahe galbam azash motanaferam uk hastesh. age be khatere in bisharafa naboud ma emrouz jaygahe behtari nesbat be Japon dashtim bekhatere manabeh va naftemoun.


 albatte bisavaadi va aghab moundegi ye khodemoun ham bi ta'sir naboude ... + rous ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> masalan nazar e man raaje' be arab ha chi boud? ya raaje' be China?



are u talking to a teen or sth?? 

age gofti chi goftam !! lol


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> not till me and other iranians are alive !! in your dreams brah !
> روز قدس



Basheh, delet ra khosh kon, raaje be rousiye va USA ham ghablan hamin harfaa ra ziyaad zadan ...
vali haalaa ghaziye fargh kardeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

یاشاسین تبریز


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Basheh, delet ra khosh kon, raaje be rousiye va USA ham ghablan hamin harfaa ra ziyaad zadan ...
> vali haalaa ghaziye fargh kardeh.



okey , delam khoshe


----------



## haman10

اقایون من فعلن میرم . از رفتنم سو استفاده نکنین ها !! 

چون بر می گردم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> okey , delam khoshe



Shoma ham faghat propaganda mikoni, hich vaght bahs nemikoni. be jaaye inke be matlab javaab bedi, miri ye chize bi rabt peyda mikoni va migi.


----------



## SOHEIL

Shoma ha ham hal darid ha !

Ta ye chizi mishe mikonid dare ham !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> not till me and other iranians are alive !! in your dreams brah !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> روز قدس



mahan jan man %90 ba nazare to moafegam, midonam az koja dari migi ke bayad az israel dori konim.vali vagti khode felestiniha dobe shakan ke ba israel solh konan ya na ma chera bayad kase dag tar az ash bashim. to hamin gazie syria Bashar Asad bekhatere felestiniha to darde sar oftade, baad ona raftan vase fsa mijangan, nahayate bishouri va bisharmiye,
migan vase kasi bemir ke vasat tab kone age farda ma ba ye keshvar dargir beshim chegadr zemanat hast ke tarafe maro begirand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> mahan jan man %90 ba nazare to moafegam, midonam az koja dari migi ke bayad az israel dori konim.vali vagti khode felestiniha dobe shakan ke ba israel solh konan ya na ma chera bayad kase dag tar az ash bashim. to hamin gazie syria Bashar Asad bekhatere felestiniha to darde sar oftade, baad ona raftan vase fsa mijangan, nahayate bishouri va bisharmiye,
> migan vase kasi bemir ke vasat tab kone age farda ma ba ye keshvar dargir beshim chegadr zemanat hast ke tarafe maro begirand.


aziz, rabti be bishouri ya bisharmi nadaareh. ounha az shia va alavi ha motenafferand. albatte age poul e gonde va selaah beheshoun bedi, badeshoun nemiyaad.
hattaa ounha ha ham manaafe'eshoun ra mibinan, bar asaas e ghezaavateshoun az inke chi be naf'eshouneh, barkhord mikonand.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Shoma ham faghat propaganda mikoni, hich vaght bahs nemikoni. be jaaye inke be matlab javaab bedi, miri ye chize bi rabt peyda mikoni va migi.



boro baba! agab adami hasti ha ! man koli source dadam vali shoma faghat ye ketab tokhmi post kardi

baad man propagandam ? kam avordi chert migi (no offence)



SOHEIL said:


> Shoma ha ham hal darid ha !
> 
> Ta ye chizi mishe mikonid dare ham !



me hate shah 



Ostad said:


> mahan jan man %90 ba nazare to moafegam, midonam az koja dari migi ke bayad az israel dori konim.vali vagti khode felestiniha dobe shakan ke ba israel solh konan ya na ma chera bayad kase dag tar az ash bashim. to hamin gazie syria Bashar Asad bekhatere felestiniha to darde sar oftade, baad ona raftan vase fsa mijangan, nahayate bishouri va bisharmiye,
> migan vase kasi bemir ke vasat tab kone age farda ma ba ye keshvar dargir beshim chegadr zemanat hast ke tarafe maro begirand.



mer30 , ama manam ghablan goftam ke moshkele ma ba israhell FAGHAT be khatere felestin nist 

ghazie khafan tar az een harfast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> albatte bisavaadi va aghab moundegi ye khodemoun ham bi ta'sir naboude ... + rous ha


ma ham zaman ba japon engelabe mashrote kardim. gaboul daram ke rosiye ham sadamate ziadi zade vali gabele mogayese ba zarar haye englis nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

anyway no offence intended to anyone @rmi5

ama kesi bekhaad ba israhell rabete dashte bashe bayad az roo jasad mano 70 million irani rad she 

felan bye everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> anyway no offence intended to anyone @rmi5
> 
> ama kesi bekhaad ba israhell rabete dashte bashe bayad az roo jasad mano 70 million irani rad she
> 
> felan bye everyone



Cheraa chert migi?
bashe, tou in khiyaal baash ke 70 million mesle to fekr mikonan


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> aziz, rabti be bishouri ya bisharmi nadaareh. ounha az shia va alavi ha motenafferand. albatte age poul e gonde va selaah beheshoun bedi, badeshoun nemiyaad.
> hattaa ounha ha ham manaafe'eshoun ra mibinan, bar asaas e ghezaavateshoun az inke chi be naf'eshouneh, barkhord mikonand.


baba @rmi5 jan koja manafe khodeshoun ro mibinan age manafeshoun ro mididan ke vazeshoun in naboud, ki hazer mishe bekhatere azad kardan zendaniha khake keshvaresho moamele kone.ke onam farda baz migiram mindazan zendon kamboud jobran mishe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> baba @rmi5 jan koja manafe khodeshoun ro mibinan age manafeshoun ro mididan ke vazeshoun in naboud, ki hazer mishe bekhatere azad kardan zendaniha khake keshvaresho moamele kone.ke onam farda baz migiram mindazan zendon kamboud jobran mishe .


manzouram manaafe'e khodeshoun va gorouheshoun boud aziz, na keshvareshoun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

alaan khoundam:
قوی ترین مرد جهان امشب گریست ، آن هم در برابر میلیون ها بیننده تلویزیونی . از نامهربانی ها ، از اینکه با لجبازى ايران را از طلاء محروم كردند . از اینکه بعد از سالها امسال ایران عنوان قوی ترین مرد جهان را در نبود او از دست داد. کشورهای دیگه آرزوشون اینه که همچین ورزشکار هایی داشته باشن اونوقت ما نا شکری میکنیم.
حرف آخر ...
کاش رکورد ها آنقدر مهم نبودند ...

Ghaziye Chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> boro baba! agab adami hasti ha ! man koli source dadam vali shoma faghat ye ketab tokhmi post kardi
> 
> baad man propagandam ? kam avordi chert migi (no offence)
> 
> 
> 
> me hate shah
> 
> 
> 
> mer30 , ama manam ghablan goftam ke moshkele ma ba israhell FAGHAT be khatere felestin nist
> 
> ghazie khafan tar az een harfast



age manzoret harfhaye professor Por Pira hastesh. ke dari eshtebah mikoni.bia farz konim ona jashne purimo, ragse shadi baraye koshtan e Iraniast daran. khob on mogeh bayad Hend ba ma gate rabete kone, ya ma ba chin gate rabete konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> anyway no offence intended to anyone @rmi5
> 
> ama kesi bekhaad ba israhell rabete dashte bashe bayad az roo jasad mano 70 million irani rad she
> 
> felan bye everyone


aga bokonesh 6999999 chon man nistam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> aga bokonesh 6999999 chon man nistam.



Damet garm, man ham nistam, bekonesh 69999998

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Baraaye inke fazaa avaz beshe, ye chand ta video az tajik ha va afghan ha mizaaram.
oun ha ham kheyli mousighi haye khoubi daaran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5




----------



## Ostad

1:40>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

It is very interesting for me that their dresses are so colorful and beautiful. Each of them, is a piece of art.


----------



## rmi5

Esfahaan tanha jaayi az Iran hast ke azash khosham nemiyaad LOL , ounam be khaatere mardomeshe.
vali dar har sourat in video ham az moeen hast va ghashang hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Damet garm, man ham nistam, bekonesh 69999998



vase amsale shoma 10million gozashtam 

jameeyat iran 80 tast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> vase amsale shoma 10million gozashtam
> 
> jameeyat iran 80 tast


amsale ma che jor adamhayi hastan Haman10 jan.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> amsale ma che jor adamhayi hastan Haman10 jan.?



rooye sohbatam ba rmi jan bood azizam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

اقا اين عكسه خيلي باحاله
http://s3.picofile.com/file/7962921177/a_14_.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

vase avaz kardan faza:

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> اقا اين عكسه خيلي باحاله
> http://s3.picofile.com/file/7962921177/a_14_.jpg



oon bala dare chio hol mide?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> rooye sohbatam ba rmi jan bood azizam



Basheh, amsaal e shoma ha kheyli khoubid ke ridid be mamlekat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Basheh, amsaal e shoma ha kheyli khoubid ke ridid be mamlekat.



bashe mohandes bikhial dige . bas kon dige , naro ru asab aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


>


 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> .



Does your username 'Ostad' means something like 'mastered in some art'/teacher. We have similar word Ustad in Hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> Does your username 'Ostad' means something like 'mastered in some art'/teacher. We have similar word Ustad in Hindi.



yes its the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> yes its the same.



Persian loanwords in Indian languages aren't pronounced in the same Persian way it seems.


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> Persian loanwords in Indian languages aren't pronounced in the same Persian way it seems.


in this word, is same and if i use Ustad there will be no difference .


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Persian loanwords in Indian languages aren't pronounced in the same Persian way it seems.


Not necessarily dude, many of them are pronounced exactly the same in persian like the words: " Naan" , "Paneer"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> in this word, is same and if i use Ustad there will be no difference .



I believe the accent changed the pronunciation. Same way native Indian instrument Sitar was renamed after Persian instrument Setar because of 3 strings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey folks .

How are you doing here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Hey folks .
> 
> How are you doing here ?



Doing good ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Hey folks .
> 
> How are you doing here ?



oops we had nightmare when you were not here !! 

neshoon mide vaghti hasti hamechi aroome , maa cheghad khoshhalim 

^^ shookhi kardam nabashi behtare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Does your username 'Ostad' means something like 'mastered in some art'/teacher. We have similar word Ustad in Hindi.



It means "teacher" or "master"... in hindi its guru or adhyapak ?

In Urdu its Ustad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It means "teacher" or "master"... in hindi its guru or adhyapak ?
> 
> In Urdu its Ustad.



Mainly the musician of Hindustani music or Shastriya Sangeet use such title. Muslim musician in India keeps the title Ustad and Hindus keep the word Pandit before their names.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

> Does your username 'Ostad' means something like 'mastered in some art'/teacher. We have similar word Ustad in Hindi.





Ostad said:


> yes its the same.


@INDIC 

We in Turkey say ''Usta''.
Also people who have good knowledge in arts, poetry or philosophy are calles ''Üstad''.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Mainly the musician of Hindustani music or Shastriya Sangeet use such title. Muslim musician in India keeps the title Ustad and Hindus keep the word Pandit before their names.



In india it might be related to tht but in Pakistan... a teacher = Ustad.. also used for masters of arts etc...like Ustad Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> We in Turkey say ''Usta''..



lol , iranian ppl often abbreviate ostad to osta !! lol 

this shows our languages are so connected urdu , persian and turkish languages have a lot of similarities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> lol , iranian ppl often abbreviate ostad to osta !! lol
> 
> this shows our languages are so connected urdu , persian and turkish languages have a lot of similarities



Lol.. some people also say usta here.... kind of a short form of the word ustad... slang ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In india it might be related to tht but in Pakistan... a teacher = Ustad.. also used for masters of arts etc...like Ustad Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan etc.



In India, now the word masterji is mainly used for a teacher.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> In India, now the word masterji is mainly used for a teacher.



Which is a corrupted version of "master" ... ji included.. also can you tell me why you use ji in everything i mean including the names etc? is it a cultural thing or just part of the names etc?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


>



Shes not even funny:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which is a corrupted version of "master" ... ji included.. also can you tell me why you use ji in everything i mean including the names etc? is it a cultural thing or just part of the names etc?



One need to respect elders by putting 'ji' with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> One need to respect elders by putting 'ji' with it.



I mean even with the names? like suckdeep singhji? etc.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I mean even with the names? like suckdeep singhji? etc.



Many keep it with their names too.


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> lol , iranian ppl often abbreviate ostad to osta !! lol
> 
> this shows our languages are so connected urdu , persian and turkish languages have a lot of similarities



Urdu of Lucknow is the sweetest among all kinds of Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

xenon54 said:


> @INDIC
> 
> We in Turkey say ''Usta''.
> Also people who have good knowledge in arts, poetry or philosophy are calles ''Üstad''.



What does that double dots overs U means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> What does that double dots overs U means.



"Dot" uncensored? yay..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

INDIC said:


> What does that double dots overs U means.


Here are infos, read it if you have time. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ü

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol.. some people also say usta here.... kind of a short form of the word ustad... slang ?



exactly !! بالکل ویسا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

4 different languages ..but still same meaning ..amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Urdu of Lucknow is the sweetest among all kinds of Urdu.



Can you tell us about a few indian urdu poets in the same class as Faiz,manto,ibn e insha,Ashfaq Ahmed,Atish,wasif,sahir,sagar etc?

Also u have to revive the language in india:

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http://tribune.com.pk/story/617675/international-conference-muslims-responsible-for-demise-of-urdu-in-india/&ei=RupzUvKXNMW47AarkYDgCA&usg=AFQjCNFfkxjNboVQ9PUiEpEcdBIpa0-_Zw&bvm=bv.55819444,d.ZG4

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAB&url=http://tribune.com.pk/story/216477/the-decline-of-urdu-in-india/&ei=RupzUvKXNMW47AarkYDgCA&usg=AFQjCNECLB8RN-cFlibP7LHMohy6tjfJSw&bvm=bv.55819444,d.ZG4


https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&ved=0CFkQFjAH&url=http://www.milligazette.com/news/954-urdu-in-india-victim-of-Hindu-nationalism-Muslim-separatism-part-i&ei=RupzUvKXNMW47AarkYDgCA&usg=AFQjCNHp42JqWxR0fd-WPuBHbkd-uJl4zw&bvm=bv.55819444,d.ZG4

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&cad=rja&ved=0CGwQFjAK&url=http://aviramsworld.com/2011/02/23/the-demise-of-urdu-in-india/&ei=RupzUvKXNMW47AarkYDgCA&usg=AFQjCNGLO6uZf7GtK7qsONsG5o2cf57ODA&bvm=bv.55819444,d.ZG4


----------



## RazPaK

Ostad said:


> 4 different languages ..but still same meaning ..amazing.




There are many similar words in Urdu and Farsi, but due to our accents, it is hard to notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> exactly !! بالکل ویسا



I think you mean: بالکل صحیح

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I think you mean: بالکل صحیح



goddamn google translate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you tell us about a few indian urdu poets in the same class as Faiz,manto,ibn e insha,Ashfaq Ahmed,Atish,wasif,sahir,sagar etc?
> 
> Also u have to revive the language in india:
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http://tribune.com.pk/story/617675/international-conference-muslims-responsible-for-demise-of-urdu-in-india/&ei=RupzUvKXNMW47AarkYDgCA&usg=AFQjCNFfkxjNboVQ9PUiEpEcdBIpa0-_Zw&bvm=bv.55819444,d.ZG4
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAB&url=http://tribune.com.pk/story/216477/the-decline-of-urdu-in-india/&ei=RupzUvKXNMW47AarkYDgCA&usg=AFQjCNECLB8RN-cFlibP7LHMohy6tjfJSw&bvm=bv.55819444,d.ZG4
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&ved=0CFkQFjAH&url=http://www.milligazette.com/news/954-urdu-in-india-victim-of-Hindu-nationalism-Muslim-separatism-part-i&ei=RupzUvKXNMW47AarkYDgCA&usg=AFQjCNHp42JqWxR0fd-WPuBHbkd-uJl4zw&bvm=bv.55819444,d.ZG4
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&cad=rja&ved=0CGwQFjAK&url=http://aviramsworld.com/2011/02/23/the-demise-of-urdu-in-india/&ei=RupzUvKXNMW47AarkYDgCA&usg=AFQjCNGLO6uZf7GtK7qsONsG5o2cf57ODA&bvm=bv.55819444,d.ZG4




My exposure to Urdu is only limited to Bollywood songs,so no idea about Urdu poets. But I told you once Urdu has third largest print media after Hindi and English among all major Indian languages. So, your claim that Urdu is dying is not true.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> My exposure to Urdu is only limited to Bollywood songs,so no idea about Urdu poets. But I told you once Urdu has third largest print media after Hindi and English among all major Indian languages. So, your claim that Urdu is dying is not true.



I just provided you the sources abt the demise of urdu in india... as for ur poets.. not heard abt a single one.. also the urdu i heard from hyderabad etc in india is like torture to the ears....


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL agha che shod een yaro mahvare he ke gofti ? key mifrestanesh ?? fail nashe abroo baramoon namoone !!

@rmi5 ghahri? lol

@LoveIcon : agha hale een hamvatanet fracker khoobe?  shart mibandam az great punjab nist


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

And Pak team just won the one day match.. 2nd best awesome news for Pakistan...although im more happy abt hakimullah getting shafted by a hellfire..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I just provided you the sources abt the demise of urdu in india... as for ur poets.. not heard abt a single one.. also the urdu i heard from hyderabad etc in india is like torture to the ears....



A declining language won't have third largest print media in India. I also know why you bringing all this, never mind we can talk about it somewhere else.  

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/newspaper-circulation-up-8.23--in-2011/894420/


> *During 2010-11, the highest number of newspapers published were in Hindi (7910) followed by English (1406) and Urdu (938)*. Other regional languages include Gujarati (761), Telugu (603), Marathi (521) and Bengali (472)


----------



## Ostad

shenidid vase ahmadinejad tavalod gereftan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> A declining language won't have third largest print media in India. I also know why you bringing all this.
> 
> http://www.indianexpress.com/news/newspaper-circulation-up-8.23--in-2011/894420/



*LAHORE: 
“I think that Urdu can only flourish in Pakistan. Its future in India seems bleak,” Dr Nasir Abbas Nayyer said at the third session of the Second International Urdu Conference on Sunday.*

The theme for the session was Urdu in India. Writer Intizar Hussain presided over the session. The panelists included Dr Shamim Hanafi, Zubair Rizvi from India, Asghar Nadeem Syed and Dr Nayyer. The session was moderated by Aliya Shah. Nearly 200 people attended the session.

Dr Nayyer opened his talk by discussing the history of languages in India and the position of Urdu among them. He said the Indian government had deliberately lowered the status of Urdu after partition. There was active propaganda against the language, he said, Urdu had been removed from the school curricula and even Muslims had to study Hindi instead. “There aren’t many who can read or write Urdu in India,” said Dr Nayyer.

“We need to examine the role of major institutions in India, if we are to analyse the state of Urdu there,” Syed said. Bollywood has played a major role in sidelining Urdu under a government strategy, he said, Urdu enjoyed presence in Indian media till the 1980s. Syed said several Urdu writers and poets including Kaifi Azmi, Jan Nisar Akhtar, Sahir Ludhianvi, Saadat Hassan Manto, Javed Akhtar and Gulzar had contributed to Indian cinema…now called the Hindi film industry. He said that students who studied Urdu in Indian universities became researchers and critics, but very few of them opted to become writers or poets. “The future of Urdu in India is not that gloomy,” he said, “Its cinema still borrows heavily from it.”

Dr Rizvi, a script writer and researcher from India, said that Hindi was a ‘link language’ and the Indian government was justified in labelling it that way. “Urdu has its own status that cannot be diminished by any other language,” he said. Most kathak dancers and classical singers only performed on Urdu poetry. “Urdu has blended with several arts and no one, not even the Indian government, can take it out from there,” he said.

Dr Hanafi said, “The state of Urdu in India is not deplorable. However, whenever I think of Urdu I think of Pakistan.” He said that Pandit Nehru, who was criticised for propaganda against Urdu in fact, loved the language and would call it his mother tongue. “His wedding card was in Urdu. There were political reasons for declaring Hindi as the official language along with English, not enmity,” said Hanafi.

He said many rich languages were spoken and written in India. Urdu’s status as a language of the court had dealt it damage. “Languages do not flourish through the government’s supervision. Its speakers and writers make them progress,” he said.

Hanafi said that one of the reasons why Urdu failed to flourish among all classes and communities in India was the mistreatment of non-Muslim Urdu writers. “Muslims were responsible for the demise of Urdu in India and they are the ones who must fix it now,” he said, “The language needs all the help it can get to regain its vigour.”

Intezar Hussain concluded by seconding Hanafi’s statements and said, “All that had to be said has been said. Whatever I can add to it would not be of much value.”


*India: victim of Hindu nationalism & Muslim separatism - i*
The situation is that while written Urdu has declined in India, globally it has touched new heights, not only to become the official language and the lingua franca in multi-language Pakistan but gone beyond the borders of the Subcontinent to become the most recognized Indian language in the Gulf and even in the UK. In addition, it has developed new bases in other English-speaking countries like USA, Canada and Australia where Urdu-speaking communities and generally people of Indian and Pakistani origin have settled down.
*By Syed Shahabuddin, The Milli Gazette
Published Online: May 13, 2011
Print Issue: 1-15 April 2011*
The sad state of Urdu in independent India, particularly its decline in the field of education, administration & information, and consequent impact on the Urdu- speaking community is largely attributable to the policies adopted by the Centre and various Hindi-speaking states after Hindi was promulgated as the Official Language of the Union in 1950. A review of the situation of Urdu in 12 states with large concentration of Urdu speaking population shows that the position of Urdu in the southern states of Maharashtra, AP and Karnataka is much better than its position in the northern Hindi-speaking region namely UP, Bihar, Jharkhand, Uttarkhand, MP, Chhattisgarh, Rajasthan, Haryana and Delhi. In the Hindi-speaking region Hindi and Urdu continue to face each other, although Urdu has given up all its pretension of being the ‘lingua franca of the Sub-continent,’ and the Urdu speaking community in the country has willy-nilly accepted the superior status of Hindi (‘the elder sister’), because it is now the official language of 9 states in North India which together account for about 80%, of the Hindi speaking population of the country.

According to the Census 2001 Hindi has been declared the mother tongue by more than 450 million people, which is much higher than the second highest linguistic population of 83.4 m. in the case of Bengali. Urdu is the 6th most spoken language in the country. The critical problem for Urdu lies in the fact that unlike Hindi, it is not the mother tongue of the majority of the people of any state. In fact, of all the original Schedule 8 Languages, Sindhi and Urdu are the only languages, which are ‘homeless’ as they are not the principal language of any state. In the South it continues to compete with Hindi even numerically, but Hindi has the advantage of being taught as the official language of the Union which is expected to take the place of English as the link language in due course. In these states Marathi, Telugu, Kannada, Tamil & Malayalam are the principal languages of the state; but Urdu is widely understood & spoken and taught at the school level. In fact the average South Indian does not and cannot differentiate between spoken Urdu and spoken Hindi. He is more concerned with the spoken language, which comes alive on the electronic media and in the so-called ‘Hindi’ films. Many of them identify this spoken language as Urdu or Hindustani and do not have the same inclination as in the north to Sanskritise it.

In the North, for more than 250 years Urdu has been facing, the hostility and constant threat of assimilation by Hindi under the impact of Hindu resurgence. This threat has increased many folds since independence. After Partition Urdu was assumed to have ‘migrated’ to Pakistan and its use was steadily limited to the Muslim community. Thus, since Partition Urdu faces a hostile political environment in north India. Any other language would have normally succumbed to the pressure against it as a distinct language but Urdu has shown great resilience and withstood the politically-motivated rejection.

The situation is that while written Urdu has declined in India, globally it has touched new heights, not only to become the official language and the_lingua franca _in multi-language Pakistan but gone beyond the borders of the Sub-continent to become the most recognized Indian language in the Gulf and even in the UK. In addition, it has developed new bases in other English speaking countries like USA, Canada and Australia where Urdu speaking communities and generally people of Indian and Pakistani origin have settled down.

*Myths about Urdu*
Not surprisingly, many myths have been floated about it. It is asserted that Urdu is nothing more than a ‘style’ of Hindi. Even a liberal and secular intellectual like Jawaharlal Nehru, who made his public speeches in Urdu and declared Urdu as his mother tongue shared this untenable myth in one of his letters to the Chief Ministers. Urdu is a distinct Language, it is not a dialect nor a style of another language; it has a rich literature all its very own.

Another myth, to which even Gandhiji succumbed, propagated against Urdu was that Urdu is written ‘in the script of the Qur’an’. The fact is that Urdu is neither written in the Arabic nor in the Persian script. It has a script of its own and the Urdu script is phonetically much more comprehensive than either. It represents sounds which are peculiar to Sanskrit, Persian and Arabic, and also it has compound alphabets.

Until recently, the Urdu-speaking community itself continued to identify Urdu with the Muslims while at the same time, claiming that Urdu had a wider reach and was more entitled to be the national language or the lingua franca of the country. Urdu is neither the language of all Muslims of the sub-continent nor only of the Muslim, though increasingly, through voluntary dissociation of the Hindus from written Urdu and its use in madrasa instruction and in religious discourse, Urdu has indeed become the language of Muslim Indians for all practical purposes. An effort was made in 1937 in some states like UP and Bihar, with an objective to bring Hindus and Muslims together, to introduce both Hindi and Urdu as compulsory languages in schools so that every child who learnt Hindi as his mother tongue also learnt Urdu and vice versa. In fact, at the level of common speech Hindi and Urdu students had to learn only two scripts. This is what led Gandhi and Zakir Hussain to formulate the scheme for a common language, but by then the die had been cast. In his speech in Lahore in 1940, Jinnah identified Urdu with the Muslims of the Sub-continent and the demand for Partition. After Partition Urdu became the official language of Pakistan which was a key factor in the later secession of East Pakistan to form Bangladesh. In fact, one of the main grievances of the Bengali speaking Pakistanis was that Urdu was imposed on them. In India Urdu has paid the price of Partition. In Pakistan it has paid the price of imposition.

*History of Urdu-Hindi Confrontation:*
Historically speaking while both Urdu and Hindi share common roots in Khari Boli and Brij Bhasha spoken in Western UP, literature in the Devanagri script appeared much later than in Urdu. In early 19th century its ‘manufacture’ was sponsored by the East India Company through the Fort William College which was established in Kolkata to train its employees and administrators to facilitate contact with the rural masses. Words of Arabic and Persian origin in Urdu books were substituted by words of Sanskrit origin and Urdu books were rewritten in the Devanagri script. By that time Urdu had also reached its peak as a language of poetry and Hindi was not in a position to offer anything comparable. Thus for many years Urdu remained the language of culture, in north India from Dhaka to Ahmedabad and touched Lahore in the north and Hyderabad in the South; irrespective of their religious affiliation, the elite used Urdu and nothing but Urdu.

By early 19th Century the British had overcome all political resistance in north India and the local potentates had become their tributaries. The British defeated the Marathas in 1804 and entered Delhi, appointed a Resident who was the virtual ruler of Delhi and functionally much more powerful than the Moghul Emperor, who was virtually confined, to the Red Fort with the villages of Palam and Mehrauli as his farthest jurisdiction-’Alamdari-e-Shah Alam, Uz Dilli ta Palam’. The ‘Emperor’ lived on British pension, which was technically in lieu of the revenue collected by the East India Company under the imperial mandate.

In order to bring the alien administration closer to the people as well as to cut at the roots of the residual cultural influence of the Moghul Empire, the British first decided to replace Persian by Urdu in Persian script in offices and courts. It was the time when the Holy Quran was also translated from Persian to Urdu and many works of theology were composed in Urdu including the textbooks commonly used in Madrasas for instruction in theology as well as secular subjects.

Then arose a divisive movement, majoritarian in spirit, that Urdu in the Persian script was not intelligible to a large majority of the people and, therefore, Hindi in Devanagri script should have the same status as Urdu in Persian script. What shocked Sir Syed Ahmad Khan was that one of his old friends Babu Shiv Prasad of Varanasi became a leader of this movement and submitted a memorandum to the Lt. Governor of North Western Province of Agra and Oudh in 1868. This memorandum ended with the prayer that just as the government had thrown out the Persian language, similarly it should now throw out the Persian script. In 1893, the Nagri Pracharni Sabha was established in Varanasi to carry on the campaign for the introduction of Devanagri script. It was supported by Hindu Rajas and nobles apart from personalities like Pt. Madan Mohan Malaviya. In November 1895 in Varanasi and again in March 1898 in Allahabad this Sabha submitted memoranda to the then Lt. Governor. The Sabha succeeded in its objectives and the Lt. Governor issued a directive which granted equal status to Hindi in Devnagri script in government offices and courts. The Muslims and the Urdu-speaking elite made a token protest but they were silenced when the Governor threatened to cut off government aid to the MAO College, Aligarh. What is important for us is to remember the words of Christopher King on the real purpose of the Hindi movement; to differentiate Hindi from Urdu and to make Hindi a symbol of culture & medium of education & administration. Hindi movement formed part of a much broader process which fashioned communal awareness in pre-Independence India. The transformation of one linguistic group into two communities and nationalities culminated in the birth of Pakistan.

This is what Sir Syed Ahmad Khan had anticipated and he had expressed his views in a letter to Nawab Mohsinul Mulk on 29 April, 1870. He said’ I am sad and concerned that the movement launched by Babu Shiv Prasad has inspired the Hindus to replace the Urdu language in Persian script which is regarded as a sign of Muslims. This implies that now there cannot be unity between the Hindus and the Muslims’.

We can conclude that, the Hindi movement deliberately tried to widen the gulf between the Hindus and the Muslims while the protagonists of Urdu were pleading the case of Urdu as a symbol of common nationhood. The Hindi movement in every way tried to encourage the Hindus to break off any attachment to Urdu, while the Urdu movement was trying for a synthesis. In fact, again to quote Christopher King, a divide was created so that one could no longer advocate the cause of Urdu & Hindi at the same time. The process culminated in ‘Jap Niranter Ek Zaban, Hindi-Hindu-Hindustan’ as slogan ‘The slogan Hindi-Hindu-Hindustan which indeed left no room for non-Hindi speakers and non-Hindus in Hindustan. Thus the seeds were sown for dividing the nation through the cultural stream which through centuries of common endeavour had produced a common language (Urdu) and enriched a common culture with a unique mode of artistic expression in Ghazal, Hindustani music and miniature paintings.

In 1906, the All India Muslim League, established that year counted Urdu as the undivided heritage of the Muslims. It was therefore, a pointer in favour of the political position which developed as the country moved towards independence. In 1937, after the first elected government was formed in various provinces, Gandhiji tried for a compromise calling for the adoption of Hindi-Urdu-Hindustani as the national language of the country to be written in both Devanagri and Persian scripts.

*Minimal Aspirations of Urdu In Post-Independence-India*
With the defection of the Hindu elite, the Muslims were left with the responsibility of nurturing Urdu. With a few exceptions on both sides, the cultural divide had widened and while the Freedom Movement tried to bring about Hindu-Muslim unity, the cultural gulf could not be bridged. The Muslim elite almost gave up the struggle and owned Urdu as their language. In schools the number of Hindu children declaring Urdu as their mother tongue slowly came down to zero.

As mentioned earlier, Urdu has recognized the change of circumstances and accepted the dominance and superior status of Hindi. Since 1950 the Urdu community has been demanding only that Urdu as a mother tongue be the medium of instruction at the primary for Urdu-speaking children and that at the secondary level it be taught as the first language under the Three Language Formula to those who declare Urdu as their Mother Tongue, with the provision that all such children also learn Hindi in the Hindi-speaking states as the compulsory Second Language and in other states, in the same manner, the Principal Languages of those states.

However, time and again Urdu has been rebuffed even in respect of the constitutional & legal demand. Communal politics, which has cast its shadow on the mindset even in a secular state, is not prepared to accept even this minimal demand. So, Urdu stands exiled totally from UP which, even today has the largest Urdu- speaking community (25 %) in the country. This has meant that in every successive generation the percentage of Urdu-knowing people is going down. In the first stage, Urdu-speaking children were denied facilities through numerical jugglery and administrative tricks. But they continued to use Urdu because they learnt to speak it at home and learnt to write it from private tutors. The second stage was reached when Urdu-speaking children began using with greater frequency Hindi equivalents of common Urdu words. The third stage is now with us, spelling Urdu incorrectly in writing, while mispronouncing Urdu words which are in common use. Ghaziabad became Gajiabad while Akash Vani invites listeners to ‘Galib ki Gajal Begum Akhtar ki jabani.’

Some experts assume that the spirit of a language is in its spoken form and that words when they travel from one language to another get deformed and suffer change in meaning and pronunciation; they do not see that Urdu will survive in the land of its birth, retaining both its vocabulary and its pronunciation. They look upon Urdu as a language which has always been progressive and generous in accepting words from other languages. No doubt, this is how Urdu grew and how it retains its innate vitality but why should common words which are understood at every level be distorted or replaced by unfamiliar Sanskrit equivalents till they become common currency?

_To be continued in the next issue_

This article appeared in The Milli Gazette print issue of 1-15 April 2011 on page no. 12






Home
A few years back I had the opportunity to meet the renowned poet Javed Akhtar, who made a very interesting comment. He said that ‘Zabaan aur libaas, yeh region ke hotey hain, religion ke nahi’ which means that language and clothing belong to a region, and not to a religion. Hold on to this thought for a moment, and we’ll return to it multiple times in this article.

So what is Urdu? As soon as one says Urdu, the first thing that comes to an average Indian’s mind is ‘the language of the Muslims’. Let us understand how this language came into being, and why this tag had been attached to it. When the Mughals came to India (Hindustan as they called it), they brought their religion and culture along. The language that they originally brought with them was called Chagatai, which is a Turkic language. Chagtai is now an extinct language which was spoken by Chagatai Turks and Tatars (of Mongol lineage). Gradually, with more influence of Persia, Farsi replaced Chagatai. As cultures met, a new culture was being formed in the Indo-Persian belt (from present day south-east Afghanistan to central India). They never bought Urdu along with them.

Farsi remained the major language of the courts and the rulers. On the ground though, a new language called Urdu was born, as result of Farsi’s continuous intermingling with Hindi and other ‘Sanskritized’ languages. The major area where this new language was being spoken was the area between Delhi and Lucknow. Till around 1830, Punjab, Sindh and other frontier areas (most of which today is the state of Pakistan) were not exposed to Urdu. Only after the British gained control of Punjab and NWFP, did Urdu slowly move there and relegated Farsi as a classical languages, like Sanskrit. Apart from literary usage, the language spoken by the people of north and central India was a mixture of Hindi and Urdu called Hindustani. Very few people actually spoke (or speak) pure Hindi, or pure Urdu; and these forms are usually reserved for literary purposes and not communication as such.

Urdu has words from Farsi, Arabic, Turkish, and Sanskrit, which clearly indicates that it is not a pure language itself. Urdu grammar is based on Hindi or Sanskrit where as most words are borrowed from Farsi. Urdu is written in a slightly modified version of the Nastaliq script, which is the Perso-Arabic script. Hindi on the other hand is written using the Devnagiri script. The Urdu speakers traditionally were people who belonged to the very ‘Mughal’ regions of India, like Delhi, United Provinces, Bihar, Madhya Pradesh, and Punjab. Traditionally the Muslim peoples from these regions spoke a more ‘Urduized’ version of Hindustani, where as the Hindus spoke a more ‘Hindized’ version of it. In Punjab and Kashmir, it was the official language, and the second language of the people encompassing Hindus, Muslims and Sikhs. Because Urdu drew most of its vocabulary from Farsi, it was slowly identified as a Muslim language, which brings us back to Javed Akhtar’s remark.

After the partition of India, millions of Urdu speaking Muslims moved from central and north India into Pakistan, where as millions of Urdu speaking Punjabis moved to India. But because Urdu was ‘the language of Muslims’, it suddenly became Pakistan’s language. For many years, the people of Pakistan (indigenous Pathans, Balochis and even Punjabis!) did not even accept Urdu as their national language, because the cultures of Punjab and Sindh were so strong that the original people of those regions could not tolerate change being introduced by migrants from central India. In India, there was a systematic move towards Hindi. Hindustani (which till today is the main language of India) failed to be established as a recognized formal language. Even Mahatma Gandhi tried to make Hindustani a formal language, because in a way it signified the amalgamation of the Hindu and Muslim (Mughal) culture.

The nation was named Bharat instead of Hindustan and though some tokenism is still followed to promote Urdu, the nation as a whole had decided to move away from it and embrace Hindi, a language which no one really spoke (or speaks). It is important to note that throughout this whole turmoil, regions south of Madhya Pradesh and East of Bihar had nothing to do with this language, even though many had (and still have) huge Muslim populations (like Kerala or Bengal). A good example of this paradigm shift towards Hindi is our national anthem, “Jana Gana Mana” the famous Sanskritized-Hindi song by Rabindranath Tagore. The national anthem of a nation is supposed to exhilarate the masses, the way our ‘real’ anthem ‘Saare Jahan se acha Hindustan humara’ does. In ‘Jana Gana Mana’ we have a great poem which is not understood by 90% of the population of the country. Ask yourself if you understand each line of our national anthem; even though I am interested in languages, I don’t. But because ‘Saare jahan se acha’ was written by Allama Iqbal and was in Urdu, it could not be accepted as our anthem. Interestingly, till date, it remains the official marching tune of the Indian Army.

Another glaring example that highlights my argument that Urdu has nothing to do with ‘Islam’ as such is the story of Bangladesh, formerly East Pakistan. Even though the country was a Muslim country, it was (and is) a Bengali speaking nation. When it was East Pakistan, imagine the plight of the people, who had to listen to their Prime Minister’s address from Lahore in a language (Urdu) which they could not understand. West Pakistan sought to impose their culture and language upon these people, which was met with resistance. This, along with several other factors became one of the major reasons for their secession from Pakistan. Urdu was then systematically removed from Punjab, which perhaps had one of the richest Urdu and Farsi cultures in India. The folk, literature, and the poetry of Punjab had been in Urdu and Farsi for hundreds of years. The difference is so glaring today, that in Amritsar, nothing is written in Urdu but 60 km away in Lahore, everything is in Urdu; and the joke is that essentially both peoples speak the same Punjabi and Urdu dialects.

The Muslims who chose to stay back in India (referring again to only central and northern India) were looked at as remnants of the partitions; and as noted earlier, due to the shift towards Hindi in Bharat, the whole notion of Urdu being ‘their’ language gained even more momentum. This created a barrier which has resulted in many further complications between Hindus and Muslims. My father and his entire family spoke only Urdu, Punjabi and Farsi. In fact, my grandfather, after migrating to India from Multan, had to learn Hindi to continue serving with the Indian government! Urdu slowly became the identity of the Indian Muslim. This was a fatal mistake because it further alienated the Indian Muslim from mainstream India; even though the Hindu and the Muslim of Delhi spoke the same language, which was neither Hindi nor Urdu, but was Hindustani! From being the language of the courts and governments, Urdu became an optional subject in schools. If tomorrow I want my son or daughter to study Urdu as a subject, I will have to send him/her to a Urdu medium school, where only children of poor or conservative Muslims study.

Urdu has been the language of poetry and art. Out of the many languages I listen to and try to speak, I have never come across a language which is as beautiful as Urdu. But if I speak, read and write in Urdu, people ask me if I am a Muslim!? But if a Muslim from Maharashtra speaks Urdu, that is logical as it is ‘their’ language. See the irony? The Urdu speaking Hindus from Punjab and further west lost their identity. Their clothes, their language and much more was taken away from them. Suddenly they are supposed to be Hindi speakers, even though hardly anyone actually speaks Hindi in India. The language of the masses remains Hindustani. The language of Indian movies, or mainstream media is also Hindustani. For my Indian readers, consider this:

1. English: The food was very tasty; can I get some water?
2. Hindustani/Urdu: Khana bohat lazeez tha; kya thoda paani milega?
3. Hindi: Bhojan adhikh swadhisht tha; krupaya thoda jal denge?

Look at the Hindi sentence. I personally don’t know a single Indian who would say this sentence. So I hope the fact that the spoken language in India is NOT Hindi is established by now. I would also want to add here that Hindi always was and still is the language of the Brahmins (especially of UP and Bihar) where as Urdu was the language of the market; of commerce. Urdu has long been recognized as one of the sweetest languages on earth. It has a long history of poetry, and is also known for its typically ‘respect giving’ vocabulary. For hundreds of years, great poets like Mirza Ghalib, Mir Taqi Mir, Allama Iqbal, Kaifi Azmi, and non-Muslims like Gulzar, Neeraj, Mahendra Singh Bedi amongst others have produced great pieces of poetry. If I were to list more names, one would notice that the overwhelming majority of these people were from the Delhi-UP belt or from Punjab. This reiterates the point that Javed Akhtar had made to me.

Today, the newer generation of Punjabis (most notably Khatris) don’t even speak proper Punjabi, let alone Urdu. In my family, I am the only person in my generation who can read, write and speak Urdu. The Hindus of Kashmir moved out from the valley and lost touch with their languages, Kashmiri and Urdu. The Hindus of UP and Bihar speak a lot of Urdu but call it Hindi without realizing that it is actually Hindustani/Urdu. The Bollywood industry, which virtually migrated from Lahore (note the amount of Punjabis in it) still uses Urdu, Hindustani and occasionally Punjabi as its major languages. But it is known as the Hindi film industry. If it is the Hindi film industry, then why do people across Pakistan watch our movies so passionately. A good example of a Urdu and Punjabi film was the blockbuster, Veer Zaara.

Urdu has been a victim of marginalization. First it got tagged as the ‘Muslim’s’ language. Now it is tagged as Pakistan’s language! So much so that Manpreet Singh Badal (a Sikh politician and exponent of Urdu from Punjab), who speaks a very Urduized version of Punjabi was ridiculed for his vocabulary by some people and the poor guy is trying to explain to them that this is my language! Urdu or Hindi are anyway not the languages of choice for the elite, it is English. The Urdu-Muslim relation has become so strong (which has contributed to its demise) that in central Maharashtra (who have nothing to do with Urdu!), Muslim children go to Urdu schools! But people find this logical, but I as a first generation Punjabi am not supposed to be an Urdu speaker! I wear a Salwar Kameez and speak Urdu (remember Javed Akhtar’s point about language and clothing), my friends ask me if I have embraced Islam! But half the women of this country wear Salwar Kameez and that is logical! The Punjabis, Sindhis and Kashmiris have paid a very high price as a result of this political mariginalization. Sindhi language is also written in the Nastaliq script (like Urdu), but because the Sindhi kids today in Bombay never studied Urdu, they cannot even read Sindhi! The same is the case with Punjabi; thank the Sikhs for inventing the Gurmukhi script, because even Punjabi (as my family knows it) was written in the Shahmukhi (Nastaliq) script.

I understand why this has happened. Sanskrit has been an ancient Indian language, and reflects our rich literary heritage. But it is not the language which is spoken, and it never was in the last 600 years. It is the language of the Vedas and its dialects are the languages that have been used in other Hindu scriptures. And as a matter of fact, the government does not promote the real Sanskrit as a language anyway.

All I know is that one of the most beautiful languages of India, which still is spoken by millions of Indians, is dying a slow death. If we do not promote Urdu as one of our major languages, and NOT a ‘minority’ language, it will die. In a couple of generations, there will be no one who can read and write it, and no one who will be interested in its nuances. A very well written poem by Manzar Bhopali beautifully elicits the pain suffered by Urdu in the last 50 years (the poem uses Roman script with an attempt to standarize Urdu pronunciations using Roman):

zabaan-e-hind hai urduu to maathe kii shikan kyuu.N hai
vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai

[shikan = frown]

merii mazaluum urduu terii saa.Nso.n me.n ghuTan kyuu.N hai
teraa lahajaa mahakataa hai to lafzo.n me.n thakan kyuu.N hai
agar tuu phuul hai to phuul me.n itanii chubhan kyuu.N hai
vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai

[mazaluum = oppressed; ghuTan = suffocation]
[lahajaa = style/manner; thakan = fatigue]

ye naanak kii ye Khusro kii dayaa shankar kii bolii hai
ye diivaalii ye baisaakhii ye iid-ul-fitr holii hai
magar ye dil kii dha.Dakan aaj kal dil kii jalan kyuu.N hai
vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai

ye naazo.n se palii thii miir ke Gaalib ke aa.Ngan me.n
jo suuraj ban ke chamakii thii kabhii mahalo.n ke daaman me.n
vo shah-zaadii zabaano.n kii yahaa.N be-anjuman kyuu.N hai
vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai

[be-anjuman = without a gathering/assembly (alone)]

muhabbat kaa sabhii elaan kar jaate hai.n mahafil me.n
ke is ke vaaste jazbaa hai ham-dardii kaa har dil me.n
magar haq maa.Ngane ke vaqt ye begaanaapan kyuu.N hai
vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai

[elaan = proclaimation; jazbaa = feeling; ham-dardii = sympathy]
[begaanaapan = indifference/aloofness]

ye doshiizaa jo baazaaro.n se iThalaatii guzaratii thii
labo.n kii naazukii jis kii gulaabo.n sii bikharatii thii
jo tahaziibo.n kii sar kii o.Dhanii thii ab kafan kyuu.N hai
vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai

[doshiizaa = young girl; naazukii = delicacy; tahaziib = culture/etiquette]
[o.Dhanii = veil; kafan = shroud]

muhabbat kaa agar daavaa hai to is ko bachaao tum
jo vaadaa kal kiyaa thaa aaj vo vaadaa nibhaao tum
agar tum raam ho to phir ye raavan kaa chalan kyuu.N hai
vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai

So the poem says that if Urdu is the language of India, then why is it the frown on India’s face…why is it suffocating in its own country. All I wish for is that youngsters from north and central India recognize this as their language irrespective of their religion. I can assure you that it is not difficult to learn because any one from these regions already speaks it more than Hindi, and that the beauty that it offers appeals even to the modern mind. Do post your comments on this subject especially if you are from the areas that I have identified as the Urdu speaking belt.


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL agha che shod een yaro mahvare he ke gofti ? key mifrestanesh ?? fail nashe abroo baramoon namoone !!
> 
> @rmi5 ghahri? lol
> 
> @LoveIcon : agha hale een hamvatanet fracker khoobe?  shart mibandam az great punjab nist



mage shash dari dada ... az allan ta yek mahe dige ... har lahze sharayet monaseb bashe ... bang !


----------



## rmi5

Guys, @INDIC , @DESERT FIGHTER 
please stop your indo-pak fight in the thread 
Thanks
go back to topic please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *LAHORE:
> “I think that Urdu can only flourish in Pakistan. Its future in India seems bleak,” Dr Nasir Abbas Nayyer said at the third session of the Second International Urdu Conference on Sunday.*
> 
> The theme for the session was Urdu in India. Writer Intizar Hussain presided over the session. The panelists included Dr Shamim Hanafi, Zubair Rizvi from India, Asghar Nadeem Syed and Dr Nayyer. The session was moderated by Aliya Shah. Nearly 200 people attended the session.
> 
> Dr Nayyer opened his talk by discussing the history of languages in India and the position of Urdu among them. He said the Indian government had deliberately lowered the status of Urdu after partition. There was active propaganda against the language, he said, Urdu had been removed from the school curricula and even Muslims had to study Hindi instead. “There aren’t many who can read or write Urdu in India,” said Dr Nayyer.
> 
> “We need to examine the role of major institutions in India, if we are to analyse the state of Urdu there,” Syed said. Bollywood has played a major role in sidelining Urdu under a government strategy, he said, Urdu enjoyed presence in Indian media till the 1980s. Syed said several Urdu writers and poets including Kaifi Azmi, Jan Nisar Akhtar, Sahir Ludhianvi, Saadat Hassan Manto, Javed Akhtar and Gulzar had contributed to Indian cinema…now called the Hindi film industry. He said that students who studied Urdu in Indian universities became researchers and critics, but very few of them opted to become writers or poets. “The future of Urdu in India is not that gloomy,” he said, “Its cinema still borrows heavily from it.”
> 
> Dr Rizvi, a script writer and researcher from India, said that Hindi was a ‘link language’ and the Indian government was justified in labelling it that way. “Urdu has its own status that cannot be diminished by any other language,” he said. Most kathak dancers and classical singers only performed on Urdu poetry. “Urdu has blended with several arts and no one, not even the Indian government, can take it out from there,” he said.
> 
> Dr Hanafi said, “The state of Urdu in India is not deplorable. However, whenever I think of Urdu I think of Pakistan.” He said that Pandit Nehru, who was criticised for propaganda against Urdu in fact, loved the language and would call it his mother tongue. “His wedding card was in Urdu. There were political reasons for declaring Hindi as the official language along with English, not enmity,” said Hanafi.
> 
> He said many rich languages were spoken and written in India. Urdu’s status as a language of the court had dealt it damage. “Languages do not flourish through the government’s supervision. Its speakers and writers make them progress,” he said.
> 
> Hanafi said that one of the reasons why Urdu failed to flourish among all classes and communities in India was the mistreatment of non-Muslim Urdu writers. “Muslims were responsible for the demise of Urdu in India and they are the ones who must fix it now,” he said, “The language needs all the help it can get to regain its vigour.”
> 
> Intezar Hussain concluded by seconding Hanafi’s statements and said, “All that had to be said has been said. Whatever I can add to it would not be of much value.”
> 
> 
> *India: victim of Hindu nationalism & Muslim separatism - i*
> The situation is that while written Urdu has declined in India, globally it has touched new heights, not only to become the official language and the lingua franca in multi-language Pakistan but gone beyond the borders of the Subcontinent to become the most recognized Indian language in the Gulf and even in the UK. In addition, it has developed new bases in other English-speaking countries like USA, Canada and Australia where Urdu-speaking communities and generally people of Indian and Pakistani origin have settled down.
> *By Syed Shahabuddin, The Milli Gazette
> Published Online: May 13, 2011
> Print Issue: 1-15 April 2011*
> The sad state of Urdu in independent India, particularly its decline in the field of education, administration & information, and consequent impact on the Urdu- speaking community is largely attributable to the policies adopted by the Centre and various Hindi-speaking states after Hindi was promulgated as the Official Language of the Union in 1950. A review of the situation of Urdu in 12 states with large concentration of Urdu speaking population shows that the position of Urdu in the southern states of Maharashtra, AP and Karnataka is much better than its position in the northern Hindi-speaking region namely UP, Bihar, Jharkhand, Uttarkhand, MP, Chhattisgarh, Rajasthan, Haryana and Delhi. In the Hindi-speaking region Hindi and Urdu continue to face each other, although Urdu has given up all its pretension of being the ‘lingua franca of the Sub-continent,’ and the Urdu speaking community in the country has willy-nilly accepted the superior status of Hindi (‘the elder sister’), because it is now the official language of 9 states in North India which together account for about 80%, of the Hindi speaking population of the country.
> 
> According to the Census 2001 Hindi has been declared the mother tongue by more than 450 million people, which is much higher than the second highest linguistic population of 83.4 m. in the case of Bengali. Urdu is the 6th most spoken language in the country. The critical problem for Urdu lies in the fact that unlike Hindi, it is not the mother tongue of the majority of the people of any state. In fact, of all the original Schedule 8 Languages, Sindhi and Urdu are the only languages, which are ‘homeless’ as they are not the principal language of any state. In the South it continues to compete with Hindi even numerically, but Hindi has the advantage of being taught as the official language of the Union which is expected to take the place of English as the link language in due course. In these states Marathi, Telugu, Kannada, Tamil & Malayalam are the principal languages of the state; but Urdu is widely understood & spoken and taught at the school level. In fact the average South Indian does not and cannot differentiate between spoken Urdu and spoken Hindi. He is more concerned with the spoken language, which comes alive on the electronic media and in the so-called ‘Hindi’ films. Many of them identify this spoken language as Urdu or Hindustani and do not have the same inclination as in the north to Sanskritise it.
> 
> In the North, for more than 250 years Urdu has been facing, the hostility and constant threat of assimilation by Hindi under the impact of Hindu resurgence. This threat has increased many folds since independence. After Partition Urdu was assumed to have ‘migrated’ to Pakistan and its use was steadily limited to the Muslim community. Thus, since Partition Urdu faces a hostile political environment in north India. Any other language would have normally succumbed to the pressure against it as a distinct language but Urdu has shown great resilience and withstood the politically-motivated rejection.
> 
> The situation is that while written Urdu has declined in India, globally it has touched new heights, not only to become the official language and the_lingua franca _in multi-language Pakistan but gone beyond the borders of the Sub-continent to become the most recognized Indian language in the Gulf and even in the UK. In addition, it has developed new bases in other English speaking countries like USA, Canada and Australia where Urdu speaking communities and generally people of Indian and Pakistani origin have settled down.
> 
> *Myths about Urdu*
> Not surprisingly, many myths have been floated about it. It is asserted that Urdu is nothing more than a ‘style’ of Hindi. Even a liberal and secular intellectual like Jawaharlal Nehru, who made his public speeches in Urdu and declared Urdu as his mother tongue shared this untenable myth in one of his letters to the Chief Ministers. Urdu is a distinct Language, it is not a dialect nor a style of another language; it has a rich literature all its very own.
> 
> Another myth, to which even Gandhiji succumbed, propagated against Urdu was that Urdu is written ‘in the script of the Qur’an’. The fact is that Urdu is neither written in the Arabic nor in the Persian script. It has a script of its own and the Urdu script is phonetically much more comprehensive than either. It represents sounds which are peculiar to Sanskrit, Persian and Arabic, and also it has compound alphabets.
> 
> Until recently, the Urdu-speaking community itself continued to identify Urdu with the Muslims while at the same time, claiming that Urdu had a wider reach and was more entitled to be the national language or the lingua franca of the country. Urdu is neither the language of all Muslims of the sub-continent nor only of the Muslim, though increasingly, through voluntary dissociation of the Hindus from written Urdu and its use in madrasa instruction and in religious discourse, Urdu has indeed become the language of Muslim Indians for all practical purposes. An effort was made in 1937 in some states like UP and Bihar, with an objective to bring Hindus and Muslims together, to introduce both Hindi and Urdu as compulsory languages in schools so that every child who learnt Hindi as his mother tongue also learnt Urdu and vice versa. In fact, at the level of common speech Hindi and Urdu students had to learn only two scripts. This is what led Gandhi and Zakir Hussain to formulate the scheme for a common language, but by then the die had been cast. In his speech in Lahore in 1940, Jinnah identified Urdu with the Muslims of the Sub-continent and the demand for Partition. After Partition Urdu became the official language of Pakistan which was a key factor in the later secession of East Pakistan to form Bangladesh. In fact, one of the main grievances of the Bengali speaking Pakistanis was that Urdu was imposed on them. In India Urdu has paid the price of Partition. In Pakistan it has paid the price of imposition.
> 
> *History of Urdu-Hindi Confrontation:*
> Historically speaking while both Urdu and Hindi share common roots in Khari Boli and Brij Bhasha spoken in Western UP, literature in the Devanagri script appeared much later than in Urdu. In early 19th century its ‘manufacture’ was sponsored by the East India Company through the Fort William College which was established in Kolkata to train its employees and administrators to facilitate contact with the rural masses. Words of Arabic and Persian origin in Urdu books were substituted by words of Sanskrit origin and Urdu books were rewritten in the Devanagri script. By that time Urdu had also reached its peak as a language of poetry and Hindi was not in a position to offer anything comparable. Thus for many years Urdu remained the language of culture, in north India from Dhaka to Ahmedabad and touched Lahore in the north and Hyderabad in the South; irrespective of their religious affiliation, the elite used Urdu and nothing but Urdu.
> 
> By early 19th Century the British had overcome all political resistance in north India and the local potentates had become their tributaries. The British defeated the Marathas in 1804 and entered Delhi, appointed a Resident who was the virtual ruler of Delhi and functionally much more powerful than the Moghul Emperor, who was virtually confined, to the Red Fort with the villages of Palam and Mehrauli as his farthest jurisdiction-’Alamdari-e-Shah Alam, Uz Dilli ta Palam’. The ‘Emperor’ lived on British pension, which was technically in lieu of the revenue collected by the East India Company under the imperial mandate.
> 
> In order to bring the alien administration closer to the people as well as to cut at the roots of the residual cultural influence of the Moghul Empire, the British first decided to replace Persian by Urdu in Persian script in offices and courts. It was the time when the Holy Quran was also translated from Persian to Urdu and many works of theology were composed in Urdu including the textbooks commonly used in Madrasas for instruction in theology as well as secular subjects.
> 
> Then arose a divisive movement, majoritarian in spirit, that Urdu in the Persian script was not intelligible to a large majority of the people and, therefore, Hindi in Devanagri script should have the same status as Urdu in Persian script. What shocked Sir Syed Ahmad Khan was that one of his old friends Babu Shiv Prasad of Varanasi became a leader of this movement and submitted a memorandum to the Lt. Governor of North Western Province of Agra and Oudh in 1868. This memorandum ended with the prayer that just as the government had thrown out the Persian language, similarly it should now throw out the Persian script. In 1893, the Nagri Pracharni Sabha was established in Varanasi to carry on the campaign for the introduction of Devanagri script. It was supported by Hindu Rajas and nobles apart from personalities like Pt. Madan Mohan Malaviya. In November 1895 in Varanasi and again in March 1898 in Allahabad this Sabha submitted memoranda to the then Lt. Governor. The Sabha succeeded in its objectives and the Lt. Governor issued a directive which granted equal status to Hindi in Devnagri script in government offices and courts. The Muslims and the Urdu-speaking elite made a token protest but they were silenced when the Governor threatened to cut off government aid to the MAO College, Aligarh. What is important for us is to remember the words of Christopher King on the real purpose of the Hindi movement; to differentiate Hindi from Urdu and to make Hindi a symbol of culture & medium of education & administration. Hindi movement formed part of a much broader process which fashioned communal awareness in pre-Independence India. The transformation of one linguistic group into two communities and nationalities culminated in the birth of Pakistan.
> 
> This is what Sir Syed Ahmad Khan had anticipated and he had expressed his views in a letter to Nawab Mohsinul Mulk on 29 April, 1870. He said’ I am sad and concerned that the movement launched by Babu Shiv Prasad has inspired the Hindus to replace the Urdu language in Persian script which is regarded as a sign of Muslims. This implies that now there cannot be unity between the Hindus and the Muslims’.
> 
> We can conclude that, the Hindi movement deliberately tried to widen the gulf between the Hindus and the Muslims while the protagonists of Urdu were pleading the case of Urdu as a symbol of common nationhood. The Hindi movement in every way tried to encourage the Hindus to break off any attachment to Urdu, while the Urdu movement was trying for a synthesis. In fact, again to quote Christopher King, a divide was created so that one could no longer advocate the cause of Urdu & Hindi at the same time. The process culminated in ‘Jap Niranter Ek Zaban, Hindi-Hindu-Hindustan’ as slogan ‘The slogan Hindi-Hindu-Hindustan which indeed left no room for non-Hindi speakers and non-Hindus in Hindustan. Thus the seeds were sown for dividing the nation through the cultural stream which through centuries of common endeavour had produced a common language (Urdu) and enriched a common culture with a unique mode of artistic expression in Ghazal, Hindustani music and miniature paintings.
> 
> In 1906, the All India Muslim League, established that year counted Urdu as the undivided heritage of the Muslims. It was therefore, a pointer in favour of the political position which developed as the country moved towards independence. In 1937, after the first elected government was formed in various provinces, Gandhiji tried for a compromise calling for the adoption of Hindi-Urdu-Hindustani as the national language of the country to be written in both Devanagri and Persian scripts.
> 
> *Minimal Aspirations of Urdu In Post-Independence-India*
> With the defection of the Hindu elite, the Muslims were left with the responsibility of nurturing Urdu. With a few exceptions on both sides, the cultural divide had widened and while the Freedom Movement tried to bring about Hindu-Muslim unity, the cultural gulf could not be bridged. The Muslim elite almost gave up the struggle and owned Urdu as their language. In schools the number of Hindu children declaring Urdu as their mother tongue slowly came down to zero.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, Urdu has recognized the change of circumstances and accepted the dominance and superior status of Hindi. Since 1950 the Urdu community has been demanding only that Urdu as a mother tongue be the medium of instruction at the primary for Urdu-speaking children and that at the secondary level it be taught as the first language under the Three Language Formula to those who declare Urdu as their Mother Tongue, with the provision that all such children also learn Hindi in the Hindi-speaking states as the compulsory Second Language and in other states, in the same manner, the Principal Languages of those states.
> 
> However, time and again Urdu has been rebuffed even in respect of the constitutional & legal demand. Communal politics, which has cast its shadow on the mindset even in a secular state, is not prepared to accept even this minimal demand. So, Urdu stands exiled totally from UP which, even today has the largest Urdu- speaking community (25 %) in the country. This has meant that in every successive generation the percentage of Urdu-knowing people is going down. In the first stage, Urdu-speaking children were denied facilities through numerical jugglery and administrative tricks. But they continued to use Urdu because they learnt to speak it at home and learnt to write it from private tutors. The second stage was reached when Urdu-speaking children began using with greater frequency Hindi equivalents of common Urdu words. The third stage is now with us, spelling Urdu incorrectly in writing, while mispronouncing Urdu words which are in common use. Ghaziabad became Gajiabad while Akash Vani invites listeners to ‘Galib ki Gajal Begum Akhtar ki jabani.’
> 
> Some experts assume that the spirit of a language is in its spoken form and that words when they travel from one language to another get deformed and suffer change in meaning and pronunciation; they do not see that Urdu will survive in the land of its birth, retaining both its vocabulary and its pronunciation. They look upon Urdu as a language which has always been progressive and generous in accepting words from other languages. No doubt, this is how Urdu grew and how it retains its innate vitality but why should common words which are understood at every level be distorted or replaced by unfamiliar Sanskrit equivalents till they become common currency?
> 
> _To be continued in the next issue_
> 
> This article appeared in The Milli Gazette print issue of 1-15 April 2011 on page no. 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> A few years back I had the opportunity to meet the renowned poet Javed Akhtar, who made a very interesting comment. He said that ‘Zabaan aur libaas, yeh region ke hotey hain, religion ke nahi’ which means that language and clothing belong to a region, and not to a religion. Hold on to this thought for a moment, and we’ll return to it multiple times in this article.
> 
> So what is Urdu? As soon as one says Urdu, the first thing that comes to an average Indian’s mind is ‘the language of the Muslims’. Let us understand how this language came into being, and why this tag had been attached to it. When the Mughals came to India (Hindustan as they called it), they brought their religion and culture along. The language that they originally brought with them was called Chagatai, which is a Turkic language. Chagtai is now an extinct language which was spoken by Chagatai Turks and Tatars (of Mongol lineage). Gradually, with more influence of Persia, Farsi replaced Chagatai. As cultures met, a new culture was being formed in the Indo-Persian belt (from present day south-east Afghanistan to central India). They never bought Urdu along with them.
> 
> Farsi remained the major language of the courts and the rulers. On the ground though, a new language called Urdu was born, as result of Farsi’s continuous intermingling with Hindi and other ‘Sanskritized’ languages. The major area where this new language was being spoken was the area between Delhi and Lucknow. Till around 1830, Punjab, Sindh and other frontier areas (most of which today is the state of Pakistan) were not exposed to Urdu. Only after the British gained control of Punjab and NWFP, did Urdu slowly move there and relegated Farsi as a classical languages, like Sanskrit. Apart from literary usage, the language spoken by the people of north and central India was a mixture of Hindi and Urdu called Hindustani. Very few people actually spoke (or speak) pure Hindi, or pure Urdu; and these forms are usually reserved for literary purposes and not communication as such.
> 
> Urdu has words from Farsi, Arabic, Turkish, and Sanskrit, which clearly indicates that it is not a pure language itself. Urdu grammar is based on Hindi or Sanskrit where as most words are borrowed from Farsi. Urdu is written in a slightly modified version of the Nastaliq script, which is the Perso-Arabic script. Hindi on the other hand is written using the Devnagiri script. The Urdu speakers traditionally were people who belonged to the very ‘Mughal’ regions of India, like Delhi, United Provinces, Bihar, Madhya Pradesh, and Punjab. Traditionally the Muslim peoples from these regions spoke a more ‘Urduized’ version of Hindustani, where as the Hindus spoke a more ‘Hindized’ version of it. In Punjab and Kashmir, it was the official language, and the second language of the people encompassing Hindus, Muslims and Sikhs. Because Urdu drew most of its vocabulary from Farsi, it was slowly identified as a Muslim language, which brings us back to Javed Akhtar’s remark.
> 
> After the partition of India, millions of Urdu speaking Muslims moved from central and north India into Pakistan, where as millions of Urdu speaking Punjabis moved to India. But because Urdu was ‘the language of Muslims’, it suddenly became Pakistan’s language. For many years, the people of Pakistan (indigenous Pathans, Balochis and even Punjabis!) did not even accept Urdu as their national language, because the cultures of Punjab and Sindh were so strong that the original people of those regions could not tolerate change being introduced by migrants from central India. In India, there was a systematic move towards Hindi. Hindustani (which till today is the main language of India) failed to be established as a recognized formal language. Even Mahatma Gandhi tried to make Hindustani a formal language, because in a way it signified the amalgamation of the Hindu and Muslim (Mughal) culture.
> 
> The nation was named Bharat instead of Hindustan and though some tokenism is still followed to promote Urdu, the nation as a whole had decided to move away from it and embrace Hindi, a language which no one really spoke (or speaks). It is important to note that throughout this whole turmoil, regions south of Madhya Pradesh and East of Bihar had nothing to do with this language, even though many had (and still have) huge Muslim populations (like Kerala or Bengal). A good example of this paradigm shift towards Hindi is our national anthem, “Jana Gana Mana” the famous Sanskritized-Hindi song by Rabindranath Tagore. The national anthem of a nation is supposed to exhilarate the masses, the way our ‘real’ anthem ‘Saare Jahan se acha Hindustan humara’ does. In ‘Jana Gana Mana’ we have a great poem which is not understood by 90% of the population of the country. Ask yourself if you understand each line of our national anthem; even though I am interested in languages, I don’t. But because ‘Saare jahan se acha’ was written by Allama Iqbal and was in Urdu, it could not be accepted as our anthem. Interestingly, till date, it remains the official marching tune of the Indian Army.
> 
> Another glaring example that highlights my argument that Urdu has nothing to do with ‘Islam’ as such is the story of Bangladesh, formerly East Pakistan. Even though the country was a Muslim country, it was (and is) a Bengali speaking nation. When it was East Pakistan, imagine the plight of the people, who had to listen to their Prime Minister’s address from Lahore in a language (Urdu) which they could not understand. West Pakistan sought to impose their culture and language upon these people, which was met with resistance. This, along with several other factors became one of the major reasons for their secession from Pakistan. Urdu was then systematically removed from Punjab, which perhaps had one of the richest Urdu and Farsi cultures in India. The folk, literature, and the poetry of Punjab had been in Urdu and Farsi for hundreds of years. The difference is so glaring today, that in Amritsar, nothing is written in Urdu but 60 km away in Lahore, everything is in Urdu; and the joke is that essentially both peoples speak the same Punjabi and Urdu dialects.
> 
> The Muslims who chose to stay back in India (referring again to only central and northern India) were looked at as remnants of the partitions; and as noted earlier, due to the shift towards Hindi in Bharat, the whole notion of Urdu being ‘their’ language gained even more momentum. This created a barrier which has resulted in many further complications between Hindus and Muslims. My father and his entire family spoke only Urdu, Punjabi and Farsi. In fact, my grandfather, after migrating to India from Multan, had to learn Hindi to continue serving with the Indian government! Urdu slowly became the identity of the Indian Muslim. This was a fatal mistake because it further alienated the Indian Muslim from mainstream India; even though the Hindu and the Muslim of Delhi spoke the same language, which was neither Hindi nor Urdu, but was Hindustani! From being the language of the courts and governments, Urdu became an optional subject in schools. If tomorrow I want my son or daughter to study Urdu as a subject, I will have to send him/her to a Urdu medium school, where only children of poor or conservative Muslims study.
> 
> Urdu has been the language of poetry and art. Out of the many languages I listen to and try to speak, I have never come across a language which is as beautiful as Urdu. But if I speak, read and write in Urdu, people ask me if I am a Muslim!? But if a Muslim from Maharashtra speaks Urdu, that is logical as it is ‘their’ language. See the irony? The Urdu speaking Hindus from Punjab and further west lost their identity. Their clothes, their language and much more was taken away from them. Suddenly they are supposed to be Hindi speakers, even though hardly anyone actually speaks Hindi in India. The language of the masses remains Hindustani. The language of Indian movies, or mainstream media is also Hindustani. For my Indian readers, consider this:
> 
> 1. English: The food was very tasty; can I get some water?
> 2. Hindustani/Urdu: Khana bohat lazeez tha; kya thoda paani milega?
> 3. Hindi: Bhojan adhikh swadhisht tha; krupaya thoda jal denge?
> 
> Look at the Hindi sentence. I personally don’t know a single Indian who would say this sentence. So I hope the fact that the spoken language in India is NOT Hindi is established by now. I would also want to add here that Hindi always was and still is the language of the Brahmins (especially of UP and Bihar) where as Urdu was the language of the market; of commerce. Urdu has long been recognized as one of the sweetest languages on earth. It has a long history of poetry, and is also known for its typically ‘respect giving’ vocabulary. For hundreds of years, great poets like Mirza Ghalib, Mir Taqi Mir, Allama Iqbal, Kaifi Azmi, and non-Muslims like Gulzar, Neeraj, Mahendra Singh Bedi amongst others have produced great pieces of poetry. If I were to list more names, one would notice that the overwhelming majority of these people were from the Delhi-UP belt or from Punjab. This reiterates the point that Javed Akhtar had made to me.
> 
> Today, the newer generation of Punjabis (most notably Khatris) don’t even speak proper Punjabi, let alone Urdu. In my family, I am the only person in my generation who can read, write and speak Urdu. The Hindus of Kashmir moved out from the valley and lost touch with their languages, Kashmiri and Urdu. The Hindus of UP and Bihar speak a lot of Urdu but call it Hindi without realizing that it is actually Hindustani/Urdu. The Bollywood industry, which virtually migrated from Lahore (note the amount of Punjabis in it) still uses Urdu, Hindustani and occasionally Punjabi as its major languages. But it is known as the Hindi film industry. If it is the Hindi film industry, then why do people across Pakistan watch our movies so passionately. A good example of a Urdu and Punjabi film was the blockbuster, Veer Zaara.
> 
> Urdu has been a victim of marginalization. First it got tagged as the ‘Muslim’s’ language. Now it is tagged as Pakistan’s language! So much so that Manpreet Singh Badal (a Sikh politician and exponent of Urdu from Punjab), who speaks a very Urduized version of Punjabi was ridiculed for his vocabulary by some people and the poor guy is trying to explain to them that this is my language! Urdu or Hindi are anyway not the languages of choice for the elite, it is English. The Urdu-Muslim relation has become so strong (which has contributed to its demise) that in central Maharashtra (who have nothing to do with Urdu!), Muslim children go to Urdu schools! But people find this logical, but I as a first generation Punjabi am not supposed to be an Urdu speaker! I wear a Salwar Kameez and speak Urdu (remember Javed Akhtar’s point about language and clothing), my friends ask me if I have embraced Islam! But half the women of this country wear Salwar Kameez and that is logical! The Punjabis, Sindhis and Kashmiris have paid a very high price as a result of this political mariginalization. Sindhi language is also written in the Nastaliq script (like Urdu), but because the Sindhi kids today in Bombay never studied Urdu, they cannot even read Sindhi! The same is the case with Punjabi; thank the Sikhs for inventing the Gurmukhi script, because even Punjabi (as my family knows it) was written in the Shahmukhi (Nastaliq) script.
> 
> I understand why this has happened. Sanskrit has been an ancient Indian language, and reflects our rich literary heritage. But it is not the language which is spoken, and it never was in the last 600 years. It is the language of the Vedas and its dialects are the languages that have been used in other Hindu scriptures. And as a matter of fact, the government does not promote the real Sanskrit as a language anyway.
> 
> All I know is that one of the most beautiful languages of India, which still is spoken by millions of Indians, is dying a slow death. If we do not promote Urdu as one of our major languages, and NOT a ‘minority’ language, it will die. In a couple of generations, there will be no one who can read and write it, and no one who will be interested in its nuances. A very well written poem by Manzar Bhopali beautifully elicits the pain suffered by Urdu in the last 50 years (the poem uses Roman script with an attempt to standarize Urdu pronunciations using Roman):
> 
> zabaan-e-hind hai urduu to maathe kii shikan kyuu.N hai
> vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai
> 
> [shikan = frown]
> 
> merii mazaluum urduu terii saa.Nso.n me.n ghuTan kyuu.N hai
> teraa lahajaa mahakataa hai to lafzo.n me.n thakan kyuu.N hai
> agar tuu phuul hai to phuul me.n itanii chubhan kyuu.N hai
> vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai
> 
> [mazaluum = oppressed; ghuTan = suffocation]
> [lahajaa = style/manner; thakan = fatigue]
> 
> ye naanak kii ye Khusro kii dayaa shankar kii bolii hai
> ye diivaalii ye baisaakhii ye iid-ul-fitr holii hai
> magar ye dil kii dha.Dakan aaj kal dil kii jalan kyuu.N hai
> vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai
> 
> ye naazo.n se palii thii miir ke Gaalib ke aa.Ngan me.n
> jo suuraj ban ke chamakii thii kabhii mahalo.n ke daaman me.n
> vo shah-zaadii zabaano.n kii yahaa.N be-anjuman kyuu.N hai
> vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai
> 
> [be-anjuman = without a gathering/assembly (alone)]
> 
> muhabbat kaa sabhii elaan kar jaate hai.n mahafil me.n
> ke is ke vaaste jazbaa hai ham-dardii kaa har dil me.n
> magar haq maa.Ngane ke vaqt ye begaanaapan kyuu.N hai
> vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai
> 
> [elaan = proclaimation; jazbaa = feeling; ham-dardii = sympathy]
> [begaanaapan = indifference/aloofness]
> 
> ye doshiizaa jo baazaaro.n se iThalaatii guzaratii thii
> labo.n kii naazukii jis kii gulaabo.n sii bikharatii thii
> jo tahaziibo.n kii sar kii o.Dhanii thii ab kafan kyuu.N hai
> vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai
> 
> [doshiizaa = young girl; naazukii = delicacy; tahaziib = culture/etiquette]
> [o.Dhanii = veil; kafan = shroud]
> 
> muhabbat kaa agar daavaa hai to is ko bachaao tum
> jo vaadaa kal kiyaa thaa aaj vo vaadaa nibhaao tum
> agar tum raam ho to phir ye raavan kaa chalan kyuu.N hai
> vatan me.n be-vatan kyuu.N hai
> 
> So the poem says that if Urdu is the language of India, then why is it the frown on India’s face…why is it suffocating in its own country. All I wish for is that youngsters from north and central India recognize this as their language irrespective of their religion. I can assure you that it is not difficult to learn because any one from these regions already speaks it more than Hindi, and that the beauty that it offers appeals even to the modern mind. Do post your comments on this subject especially if you are from the areas that I have identified as the Urdu speaking belt.



You read those opinion and I gave you facts. Urdu has second most print media publication among Indian languages even though Urdu is not second most spoken languages of India.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL agha che shod een yaro mahvare he ke gofti ? key mifrestanesh ?? fail nashe abroo baramoon namoone !!
> 
> @rmi5 ghahri? lol
> 
> @LoveIcon : agha hale een hamvatanet fracker khoobe?  shart mibandam az great punjab nist



Na aziz, man hich vaght ba hich kasi ghahr nemikonam


----------



## kollang

Haji che qadr forum ba kelas shode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> You read those opinion and I gave you facts. Urdu has second most print media publication among Indian languages even though Urdu is not second most spoken languages of India.



Good for you .. hopefully u can atleast revive it and do something for it... except for printing urdu papers for the poorest minority of india.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Good for you .. hopefully u can atleast revive it and do something for it... except for printing urdu papers for the poorest minority of india.



As long as Bollywood exists, Urdu won't die and will keep on enchanting Indians, Pakistanis and Afghans.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> As long as Bollywood exists, Urdu won't die and will keep on enchanting Indians, Pakistanis and Afghans.



LMAO... just bcoz of copying music and Pak singers? lmao.. im talkin abt literature .. anyways.. lets not screw the thread..


----------



## rmi5

@INDIC , @DESERT FIGHTER 

What are the differences between Urdu and hindi? is it just their alphabets?
some people say that they are mutually intelligible, is it right?
How many persian words exist in these two languages?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> @INDIC , @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> What are the differences between Urdu and hindi? is it just their alphabets?
> some people say that they are mutually intelligible, is it right?
> How many persian words exist in these two languages?



Example :

English: The food was very tasty; can I get some water?

Urdu: Khana bohat lazeez tha; kya thoda paani milega?

Hindi: Bhojan adhikh swadhisht tha; krupaya thoda jal denge?

Water is also called "aab" .. in hindi its "jal"...girl = doshiza hind=kaniya,elaan = proclaimation; jazbaa = feeling; ham-dardii = sympathy, son in urdu : sahabzadeh in hindi = putra?..daughter : urdu=dukhtar .. hindi = suputri?

Im not an expert in hindi though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> @INDIC , @DESERT FIGHTER
> What are the differences between Urdu and hindi? is it just their alphabets?
> some people say that they are mutually intelligible, is it right?
> How many persian words exist in these two languages?



Vernacular of Hindi and Urdu is same. Urdu uses lots of Persian-Arabic words, Hindi avoid using Persian-Arabic words instead prefer Sanskrit words. Because of our film industry, every Indian is aware of both Hindi-Urdu to some extent and since Pakistanis too see Indian movies so they too know Hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Example (basic):
> 
> English: The food was very tasty; can I get some water?
> 
> Urdu: Khana bohat lazeez tha; kya thoda paani milega?
> 
> Hindi: Bhojan adhikh swadhisht tha; krupaya thoda jal denge?



Hindi: khana bahut swadisht tha, kya thoda paani milega? (Both Khana and Paani are native Indian words).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> LMAO... just bcoz of copying music and Pak singers? lmao.. im talkin abt literature .. anyways.. lets not screw the thread..



Lyrics are written by Indian Lyricists.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Water is also called "aab" .. in hindi its "jal"...girl = doshiza hind=kaniya,elaan = proclaimation; jazbaa = feeling; ham-dardii = sympathy, son in urdu : sahabzadeh in hindi = putra?..daughter : urdu=dukhtar .. hindi = suputri?

Im not an expert in hindi though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Hindi: khana bahut swadisht tha, kya thoda paani milega? (Both Khana and Paani are native Indian words).



Lmao.. pani or aab is urdu.. its "jal" in hindi.. khana again urdu.. its "bhojan" in hindi.. just bcoz u speak bastardised hindi doesnt make it urdu.


----------



## rmi5

@INDIC , @DESERT FIGHTER 
Thanks guys.
So it seems that they are very close. but they have their own differences in choosing words.
So, how much of time takes for a persian speaking person to learn Urdu , and Hindi? what about learning hindi alphabets?


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Water is also called "aab" .. in hindi its "jal"...girl = doshiza hind=kaniya,elaan = proclaimation; jazbaa = feeling; ham-dardii = sympathy, son in urdu : sahabzadeh in hindi = putra?..daughter : urdu=dukhtar .. hindi = suputri?
> 
> Im not an expert in hindi though



son is called 'beta' daughter is called 'beti' both in Hindi and Urdu. Things you mentioned are synonym which makes two languages different but least used in vernacular.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Vernacular of Hindi and Urdu is same. Urdu uses lots of Persian-Arabic words, Hindi avoid using Persian-Arabic words instead prefer Sanskrit words. Because of our film industry, every Indian is aware of both Hindi-Urdu to some extent and since Pakistanis too see Indian movies so they too know Hindi.



Not really ur aware of a few word which u pronounce very differently.. like Khan is somehow kh aan.. khana as khhana etc..


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> @INDIC , @DESERT FIGHTER
> Thanks guys.
> So it seems that they are very close. but they have their own differences in choosing words.
> So, how much of time takes for a persian speaking person to learn Urdu , and Hindi? what about learning hindi alphabets?



Urdu is more closer to Persian, one can start with Urdu and then switching to Hindi would be so easy. Hindi alphabets are phonetics, so not much difficult to study.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hello_Kitty

Boycotting Iranian thread lol 

yaha pe bhi chaalo


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> son is called 'beta' daughter is called 'beti' both in Hindi and Urdu. Things you mentioned are synonym which makes two languages different but least used in vernacular.



Dude dnt bs a bstter.lol.. im talkin abt hindi ... its putr = son,putri= daughter.. pita= .father in urdu its walid ... mother = waleda in hindu =mata ... again u know nothing abt urdu.. good bye.. see u later...gotta go..


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not really ur aware of a few word which u pronounce very differently.. like Khan is somehow kh aan.. khana as khhana etc..



Origin of khana and paani can both can be traced to Sanskrit.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khuda Hafiz...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INDIC said:


> Lyrics are written by Indian Lyricists.



Lmao dude most of those songs are actually bought from those singers.. and had been released in Pakistan much before.


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Urdu is more closer to Persian, one can start with Urdu and then switching to Hindi would be so easy. Hindi alphabets are phonetics, so not much difficult to study.


----------



## INDIC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lmao dude most of those songs are actually bought from those singers.. and had been released in Pakistan much before.



Are you sure about the word *most*.


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 You can listen to this Indian song, you will come across lots of Persian words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Iranian members please share this on your facebook page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @rmi5 You can listen to this Indian song, you will come across lots of Persian words.



Thanks, very nice video


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> mage shash dari dada



are jish daram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> are jish daram


I used to do that when I was child , Usually wrote the names of whoever I hated on the ground .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> I used to do that when I was child , Usually wrote the names of whoever I hated on the ground .



omg! nice innovation for a child 

p.s how much jish did u store to write names with it?? i mean u must have a lot of jish to be able to do that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> LoveIcon : agha hale een hamvatanet fracker khoobe?  shart mibandam az great punjab nist



LOL!!! Yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> omg! nice innovation for a child
> 
> p.s how much jish did u store to write names with it?? i mean u must have a lot of jish to be able to do that




Yep . It was my revenge .

You might not believe , I was 5 - 6 years old and we had a big yard in our house . There was a tomato plant that I usually
irrigated  myself and after a while my piss did an unbelievable miracle by giving us a basket of red tomatoes .

But unfortunately they were immediately thrown to the trashes by my mom  .

I still remember those red beautiful tomatoes shining in the sun . that was tragic dude

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## RazPaK

S00R3NA said:


> Yep . It was my revenge .
> 
> You might not believe , I was 5 - 6 years old and we had a big yard in our house . There was a tomato plant that I usually
> irrigated  myself and after a while my piss did an unbelievable miracle by giving us a basket of red tomatoes .
> 
> But unfortunately they were immediately thrown to the trashes by my mom  .
> 
> I still remember those red beautiful tomatoes shining in the sun . that was tragic dude




Why did she throw them away?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RazPaK said:


> Why did she throw them away?



Coz they were pissy tomatoes? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Coz they were pissy tomatoes? lol




A lot of of crops are grown in animal shit. What's the big deal?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RazPaK said:


> A lot of of crops are grown in animal shit. What's the big deal?



Manure crops (again very low usage) vs some dudes pissy tomatoes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

RazPaK said:


> A lot of of crops are grown in animal shit. What's the big deal?



You need better reasons to convince a Muslim mother not to throw them away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

This high ranked Arab wannabe mullah says that Iran is a country with just 1400 years civilization. Actually, he wants to emphasis that Iran's history starts with Arab invasion of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> This high ranked Arab wannabe mullah says that Iran is a country with just 1400. Actually, he wants to emphasis that Iran's history starts with Arab invasion of Iran.


what percentage of your population support these people? it seems he has a large number of followers


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> what percentage of your population support these people? it seems he has a large number of followers



Although Iran's regime try to show that they have a lot of supporters, but in fact these claims are only propaganda.
maybe after Israel, Iran is the most westernized country in ME, and people mostly like western countries and culture.
their supporters do not exceed 10% of total population, in which many of them are already hired by the regime, as Sepah and Basij members. rest of their supporters come from poor and uneducated and less-developed parts of the society.
BTW, This guy is Imam of Tehran, which means he is kinda the official mullah of Tehran and responsible for praying in each Friday in Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Although Iran's regime try to show that they have a lot of supporters, but in fact these claims are only propaganda.
> maybe after Israel, Iran is the most westernized country in ME, and people mostly like western countries and culture.
> their supporters do not exceed 10% of total population, in which many of them are already hired by the regime, as Sepah and Basij members. rest of their supporters come from poor and uneducated and less-developed parts of the society.
> BTW, This guy is Imam of Tehran, which means he is kinda the official mullah of Tehran and responsible for praying in each Friday in Tehran.



If it's true then I am amazed at how they hold the power until now. My best guess is there's no strong opposition to challenge them. I agree with the westernization part. I was surprised to see the lifestyle of Iranians in contrary to the propaganda fed by mainstream media against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> If it's true then I am amazed at how they hold the power until now. My best guess is there's no strong opposition to challenge them. I agree with the westernization part. I was surprised to see the lifestyle of Iranians in contrary to the propaganda fed by mainstream media against Iran.



There are a couple of reasons behind it.
1. Lack of a strong national opposition
2. Having oil revenues
3. Sepah and basij militias which are specialized to oppress and control people

The fact is mullahs had large support of people in 1979, since people were uneducated(as an example, literacy rate was only 49%) and religious. But, After revolution, people gradually understood mentality and ruling style of mullahs and their true face, and also they get more educated, so mullahs lost their support due to these reasons. actually we can say that after Iran-Iraq war, they lost their support, and since then, they are surviving by spending oil money and oppressing people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> This high ranked Arab wannabe mullah says that Iran is a country with just 1400 years civilization. Actually, he wants to emphasis that Iran's history starts with Arab invasion of Iran.


dude I feel sorry for you and whoever who feeds from MKO propaganda, American's negotiator insulted Iranian Muslims and history of Islam in Iran, so this mullah said this civilization is already 1400 years old, he wasn't talking about the whole history of Iran, just the part that American dog insulted, end of story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Azizam said:


> what percentage of your population support these people? it seems he has a large number of followers


enough percentage to easily kick anyone who oppose them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> dude I feel sorry for you and whoever who feeds from MKO propaganda, American's negotiator insulted Iranian Muslims and history of Islam in Iran, so this mullah said this civilization is already 1400 years old, he wasn't talking about the whole history of Iran, just the part that American dog insulted, end of story.



WTF is MKO propaganda?!!! What is the relationship of this video and MEK? Are you living in this planet dude? 
You either have problem in persian comprehension or lying. what he said was clear, and it had a clear meaning.
BTW, no american official has insulted Iranian muslims and history of Islam, do not spread lies.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> WTF is MKO propaganda?!!! What is the relationship of this video and MEK? Are you living in this planet dude?
> You either have problem in persian comprehension or lying. what he said was clear, and it had a clear meaning.
> BTW, no american official has insulted Iranian muslims and history of Islam, do not spread lies.


sherman said" 'We know that deception is part of [Iran's] DNA."

http://www.defenddemocracy.org/media-hit/how-not-to-negotiate-with-iran/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> sherman said" 'We know that deception is part of [Iran's] DNA."
> http://www.defenddemocracy.org/media-hit/how-not-to-negotiate-with-iran/



Actually she said:
We know that deception is part of DNA.
and she explained that she meant every person(politicians in negotiations) have the ability to deceive other negotiators. but some idiot uneducated translators who have not basic knowledge of english language, mistranslated it. even by this mistranslation, it has nothing to do with islam as someone in the thread claimed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Actually she said:
> We know that deception is part of DNA.
> and she explained that she meant every person(politicians in negotiations) have the ability to deceive other negotiators. but some idiot uneducated translators who have not basic knowledge of english language, mistranslated it. even by this mistranslation, it has nothing to do with islam as someone in the thread claimed.



7/24 we call them liars so not a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

I hate that cunt ( wendy Sherman)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

heres another cunt...

Former Pentagon chief and CIA director Leon Panetta has threatened Iran with “military force,” saying threats of using military force against Iran are necessary to “back up” US policy.


Addressing the annual meeting of the pro-Israeli Anti-Defamation League (ADL) on Thursday night in New York City, Panetta said although Washington “has implemented unprecedented sanctions and pressure on Iran, we may very well have to use military force to back up our policy.” 

He also said that the US has “no friend, no better ally in the world than Israel.” 

Panetta’s remarks were made as National Director of the ADL Abraham Foxman said during Thursday’s meeting that the Tel Aviv regime cannot count on the US over Iran any more. 

Foxman said Washington “cannot be counted on” as it “seems desperate to avoid confrontation with Iran and the Iranians.” 

While some anti-Iran US senators push for more illegal sanctions against Iran, in a closed-door briefing on Thursday, senior White House officials, including Vice President Joe Biden and Secretary of State John Kerry, urged a number of senators to hold off on a new package of sanctions on Iran. 

Obama administration officials did not sway every senator who participated in the meeting, but the Senate Banking Committee would reportedly delay plans for drafting a new sanctions bill next week. 

Iran held talks with the United States, Russia, China, France, Britain, and Germany in Geneva over its nuclear energy program earlier this month. The two sides are set to meet again in Geneva on November 7-8. 

The US, Israel, and some of their allies have repeatedly accused Iran of pursuing non-civilian objectives in its nuclear energy program. 

Iran categorically rejects the allegation, arguing that as a signatory to the Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT) and a member of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), its people’s rights to nuclear technology for peaceful purposes, including enrichment, must be respected.
http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2013/11/02/332523/excia-chief-threatens-iran-with-war/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> This high ranked Arab wannabe mullah says that Iran is a country with just 1400 years civilization. Actually, he wants to emphasis that Iran's history starts with Arab invasion of Iran.




bishtare hezbolahi ha tarikhe Iran ro az eslam be bad midunan va ghablesh ro aslan hesab nemikonan ke in agha ham yeki az unast .

man ba ye bakhshi az harfaye khatami movafegham .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> bishtare hezbolahi ha tarikhe Iran ro az eslam be bad midunan



na aziz aslan intori nist 

man joonam vase tarikhe keshvaram dar mire


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Although Iran's regime try to show that they have a lot of supporters, but in fact these claims are only propaganda.
> maybe after Israel, Iran is the most westernized country in ME, and people mostly like western countries and culture.
> their supporters do not exceed 10% of total population, in which many of them are already hired by the regime, as Sepah and Basij members. rest of their supporters come from poor and uneducated and less-developed parts of the society.



Hi dude .

please enlighten me what " westernized " means in your post .

What I see in the so called westernized country right now is just following negative parts of western culture .

If our country followed Western culture we wouldn't have been in such deep sh!t in our society , culture , industry , education etc .

Most people in Iran think west has reached where it is because of night clubs , gay marriage , wiping religion and such fake freedoms while the bitter fact is something else .



> people mostly like western countries and culture


 ,



> their supporters do not exceed 10% of total population





> rest of their supporters come from poor and uneducated and less-developed parts of the society.



based on what ?



> BTW, This guy is Imam of Tehran, which means he is kinda the official mullah of Tehran and responsible for praying in each Friday in Tehran.



This guy is an extremist who needs to close his big fat mouth and stop Interfering in politicians job .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> na aziz aslan intori nist
> 
> man joonam vase tarikhe keshvaram dar mire


I've seen dozens of them around .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> I've seen dozens of them around .



i've also seen hundreds and maybe thousands of iranians living abroad or even inside iran which dont respect any part of our history .....

at least they are respecting the post-islam part (which is also not an smal portion)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> i've also seen hundreds and maybe thousands of iranians living abroad or even inside iran which dont respect any part of our history .....
> 
> at least they are respecting the post-islam part (which is also not an smal portion)


i saw this today.


> [By share of population, the largest empire was the Achaemenid Empire, better known as the Persian Empire, which accounted for approximately 49.4 million of the world’s 112.4 million people in around 480 BC – an astonishing 44%. Originating in modern-day Iran, the empire was first established by Cyrus the Great and included parts of Central Asia, the Mediterranean, North Africa, and even European territories such as ancient Thrace and Macedonia./QUOTE]


44% of worlds population in one country..

this might be useful.
 


> *رتبه هاي اول ايران در دنيا :*
> 
> 1- بيشترين توليد پسته
> 
> ...2- بيشترين توليد خاويار
> 
> 3- بيشترين توليد خانواده توت
> 
> 4- بيشترين توليد زعفران (80% کل توليد جهاني)
> 
> 5- بيشترين توليد زرشک
> 
> 6- بيشترين توليدميوه آلويي (از قبيل شفت وگيلاس وغيره )
> 
> 7- بالاترين دماي ثبت شده روي سطح زمين (70.7 درجه سانتيگرد در کوير لوت)
> 
> 8- بيشترين تلفات انساني در سرما و کولاک برفي (4000 نفر در کولاک سال 1350 کشته شدند، ميزان بارش برف 8 متر در 5 روز)
> 
> 9- بزرگترين واردکننده گندم
> 
> 10- بيشترين فرار مغز ها
> 
> 11- بيشترين نسبت زن به مرد در مدارس و دانشگاه ها (1.23 زن در مقابل هر مرد)
> 
> 12- بالاترين ميزان تشعشات زميني، با شدت سالانه 260 ميلي سيورت در رامسر (مقايسه= يک عکس راديوگرام سينه 0.05 ميلي سيورت، ميدانهاي اطراف چرنوبيل 25 ميلي سيورت)
> 
> 13- بيشترين تعداد زمينلرزه هاي بزرگ (بالاي 5.5 ريشتر)
> 
> 14- دقيقترين تقويم دنيا (تقويم جلالي)
> 
> 15- بيشترين مصرف ترياک و هرويين (امريکا بيشترين مصرف كوكايين را دارد)
> 
> 16- بيشترين تعداد تغيير پايتخت در طول تاريخ (تهران سي و دومين پايتخت ايرانست)
> 
> 17- کهنترين کشور دنيا (تاسيس شده در 3200 سال قبل از ميلاد مسيح)
> 
> 18- ميزبان بزرگترين جميعت مهاجر جهان (اکثرا عراقي و افغاني)
> 
> 19- بزرگترين توليد کننده فيروزه
> 
> 20- بزرگترين منابع روي در جهان
> 
> 21- بزرگترين توليد کننده و صادر کننده فرش هاي دست بافت (75% کل توليد جهاني)
> 
> 22- بيشترين شتاب پيشرفت توليد علم و تکنولوژي در جهان (340000% رشد در طول 37 سال 1349-1387، شتاب رشدي يازده برابر متوسط جهان در سال 1388, رشد سالانه کنوني 25.7%)
> 
> 23- بزرگترين سيستم بانکي اسلامي (کل سرمايه 236 ميليارد دلار)
> 
> 24- بالاترين ميزان وابستگي به انرژي (بيشترين اتلاف انرژي در جهان)
> 
> 25- بزرگترين منابع انرژي هيدروکربن (گاز و نفت با هم، با ارزش 14000 ميليارد دلار بر حسب قيمت جهاني 75 دلار هر بشکه نفت)
> 
> 26- بالاترين تناسب ذخاير به توليد براي نفت در جهان(با ميزان توليد کنوني ايران معادل 89 سال ذخاير نفتي دارد)
> 
> 27- ارزانترين پايتخت جهان (طبق تحقيق شبکه خبري سي ان ان تهران ارزانترين پايتخت جهانست)
> 
> 28- بزرگترين فوران چاه نفت در تاريخ (نشت چاه نفتي قم در سال 1335 سه ماه ادمه داشت با فوران روزي 125000 بشکه نفت، ارتفاع فوران 52 متر، مقايسه با نشت نفتي خليج مکسيکو با خروج سه ماه 53000 بشکه در روز)
> 
> 29- بالاترين آلودگي ديوکسيد گوگرد در هواي شهري
> 
> 30- قديميترين منبع مصنوعي يا ساختگي آبي جهان با قدمت 2700 سال (قنات گناد آباد هنوز هم آب 40000 نفر را فراهم ميکند)
> 
> 31- بزرگترين مجموعه جواهرات در جهان (جوهرات شاهي ايران در موزه بانک مرکزي ايران بزرگترين گنجينه جوهرات جهانست)
> 
> 32- کهنترين امپراتوري جهان (هخامنشيان اولين ابرقدرت تاريخ بودند و در اوج قدرت بر 44% کل جميعت جهان حکومت ميکردند که اين بالاترين درصد جميعت تحت يک دولت در تاريخ هم هست)
> 
> 33- بيشترين تعداد تلفات در جنگ شيميايي (100000 کشته و 100000 زخمي در جنگ با صدام، ايران همچنين دومين رتبه تلفات تاريخ را بر اثر سلاح هاي کشتار دست جمعي بعد از ژاپن دارد)
> 
> 34- بيشترين تعداد و تناسب شيعه گان در جهان (89% جميعت ايران

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> i saw this today.
> 
> 44% of worlds population in one country..
> 
> this might be useful.



22- بيشترين شتاب پيشرفت توليد علم و تکنولوژي در جهان (340000% رشد در طول 37 سال 1349-1387، شتاب رشدي يازده برابر متوسط جهان در سال 1388, رشد سالانه کنوني 25.7%)

hamin yeki baes mishe ke chiz haye digeham be oon list ezafe beshe

iran too 30 sal az hich resid be ghodrat fazaee

edame ham dare !! alan iran 2% elme jahano tolid mikone een yani 2 barabar va andi bishtar az kole etehadiyeye arab

pishbini kardan age hamin soraat edame dashte bashe ta 40 sale dige be usa beresim !!! (az nazare output elmi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

> 14- دقيقترين تقويم دنيا (تقويم جلالي)


 



> 11- بيشترين نسبت زن به مرد در مدارس و دانشگاه ها (1.23 زن در مقابل هر مرد)


i am going to join taliban..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> i am going to join taliban..



dude!! wait!! i'm packing up !!  agha een ratinga che tokhmi shode!!

hale adam beham mikhore . een bache bazi ha chie? mage inja jaye bache hast?

@Ostad : agha man khial mikardam nuke yani kheili poste khafanie!! 2 bar nuke zadam barat!! D

dorostesh kardam albate


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> dude!! wait!! i'm packing up !!  agha een ratinga che tokhmi shode!!
> 
> hale adam beham mikhore . een bache bazi ha chie? mage inja jaye bache hast?
> 
> @Ostad : agha man khial mikardam nuke yani kheili poste khafanie!! 2 bar nuke zadam barat!! D
> 
> dorostesh kardam albate


dude ma dige radio active shodim raft ... 






raje be like system kamelan moafegam inja beheshon goftam...
https://defence.pk/threads/the-new-pdf-look-issues-and-discussion.284821/page-65

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> dude ma dige radio active shodim raft ...





manam hamin alan nuke shodam


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> manam hamin alan nuke shodam


shookhi kardam khastam tanha namiram....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

https://defence.pk/forums/general-headquarters.170/

Use this section to create another thread to complain, etc.

Whining and moaning here about forum rules, etc.. will get this thread closed.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@Serpentine in raftarye ke ejaze midi ba ma bokonan, behatare kole Iranian section baste beshe
in lotf ro dar hage Iraniha bokon va forum ma ro beband

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

haroomzadeh be zabane ina mishe chi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

@rmi5 don't leave brother, we need patriots to stay on forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

SOHEIL said:


>



Tag me if somebody violates the above rules, i will take care of them before they get the thread locked again.


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> haroomzadeh be zabane ina mishe chi?


in bisharfha zaban nadaran ke...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falon

Ostad said:


> @Serpentine in raftarye ke ejaze midi ba ma bokonan, behatare kole Iranian section baste beshe
> in lotf ro dar hage Iraniha bokon va forum ma ro beband


khaste nakon khodeto. ma ghablan ina ro hame gofte boodim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

avaziha ... esmeshon ro gozashtan International forum ...amateurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@WebMaster dude whats wrong with signature option? it gives error being the "too many words" etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Falon said:


> @rmi5 don't leave brother, we need patriots to stay on forum



no ones gonna leave , they want us to do this !!



WebMaster said:


> Tag me if somebody violates the above rules, i will take care of them before they get the thread locked again.



who breaked the rules and why?

we just politely asked for your action on trolls . instead u called my brothers troll

our request was polite !! i called u brother ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Falon said:


> @rmi5 don't leave brother, we need patriots to stay on forum



rmi5 is an idiot, the only reason the thread was locked so users don't criticize members or forum policies. He was trying to troll me.  I have no problem if you guys report, me and @Serpentine will look into the reports and solve the threads.

If you whine here in this thread, it makes us for a difficult job. 

Nobody has time to handle drama.


----------



## Ostad

Falon said:


> khaste nakon khodeto. ma ghablan ina ro hame gofte boodim


tagsire mast ke be ina etemad kardim...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

WebMaster said:


> rmi5 is an idiot, the only reason the thread was locked so users don't criticize members or forum policies. He was trying to troll me.  I have no problem if you guys report, me and @Serpentine will look into the reports and solve the threads.
> 
> If you whine here in this thread, it makes us for a difficult job.
> 
> Nobody has time to handle drama.


Drama ? it are Pakistanis that are know to be fond of drama not Iranians. We Iranians infact dont like these time wasting stuff, we only hit back after our rights are violated. I thought after many years watching news you would know this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

WebMaster said:


> rmi5 is an idiot.



NO HE IS NOT 

PLS MAINTAIN DECORUM

NO ONES TRYING TO TROLL U

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

haman10 said:


> no ones gonna leave , they want us to do this !!
> 
> 
> 
> who breaked the rules and why?
> 
> we just politely asked for your action on trolls . instead u called my brothers troll
> 
> our request was polite !! i called u brother ....



You have not read the rules have you? You are a new member, you don't know how things work around here. Even those users who have posted quite a bit don't know the rules, so i suggest you read them and follow them.

Calling member X or Y, a troll is against the forum rules. If you have a problem with certain member and after few weeks you know that report handling is not doing the job. You create a thread in the GHQ section. You don't derail a certain Chill thread to complain and moan about it. What it only does is gets the Chill thread close, which it did.


----------



## Falon

Ostad said:


> tagsire mast ke be ina etemad kardim...


In pofyooz serpentine vase ina kar mikone na vase ma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

WebMaster said:


> rmi5 is an idiot, the only reason the thread was locked so users don't criticize members or forum policies. He was trying to troll me.  I have no problem if you guys report, me and @Serpentine will look into the reports and solve the threads.
> 
> If you whine here in this thread, it makes us for a difficult job.
> 
> Nobody has time to handle drama.


what he did... he was polite. if you blelive in your own rules mention what he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

WebMaster said:


> rmi5 is an idiot ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Ostad said:


> what he did... he was polite. if you blelive in your own rules mention what he said.



Saying your forum allows certain people to abuse Shia is trolling, while banning the Iranian members is not true.

The problem is many Iranian members become victim of banning because others have created a bad reputation by creating multiple accounts and trolling. 


SOHEIL said:


>



Ok, may be he is not an idiot. But he did troll and if not troll, was trying to be smart and sarcastic.


----------



## Ostad

WebMaster said:


> Saying your forum allows certain people to abuse Shia is trolling, while banning the Iranian members is not true.
> 
> The problem is many Iranian members become victim of banning because others have created a bad reputation by creating multiple accounts and trolling.


i was there ... i saw what he said ... and i saw your reaction .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@WebMaster
as we respect u , we expect u respect us too

u said if someone calls another one troll , its against forum rules 

what abt this:



> Thanks for starting a trolling feast and given your Farsi friends a field day despite them having nothing to brag about themselves let alone having any entitelment to talk about rights. Nor is KSA or the Arab world really their business. I even recall you saying that Iran was a oppressing state that oppressed your own people (Baluch) whose land they ironically also occupy.
> 
> Also this single element (female lawyers) does not meassure anything crucial about your society.
> 
> KSA is a modern welfare state with a thriwing economy (one of the biggest in the world and advancing) and a G-20 major economies members.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-20_major_economies
> 
> The GDP per capita in KSA is higher than that of any other big Muslim country in the world and higher than the average found in the EU.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)_per_capita
> 
> Saudi Arabians are also one of the happiest people in every survey if you use google.
> The crime rate is very low, among the world biggest investment projects, building projects etc. are happening in KSA, reforms are slowly arriving, the population are one of the most educated ones in the ME and Muslim world, 100.000's of Saudi Arabians have studied abroad since the late 1950's and thousands are doing this right now etc.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is not a perfect society but for an practicing Muslim or person wanting to make a good, safe and comfortable living then KSA is really good. Hence why KSA is the preferred destination for Muslim immigrants.
> 
> And believe me women are part of the society on every level and play a big role. Increasing by each day.
> 
> Most of your fellow countrymen who have actually lived in the country and socialized, mingled, travelled across the huge and diverse country that KSA is etc. have mostly only positive things to say no matter their sect, ethnicity, personal beliefs etc. I am talking about your very own countrymen on this forum!
> 
> Quite frankly it is annoying to see all the trolling from people who really don't have a clue about what they are talking about, who have not even have visited KSA, who are very ignorant about it etc. What you call trolls.
> Anyway I wanted that this thread discussed the actual topic but your comment unfortunately made me comment on your comment and you are likely to reply and the outcome is that the thread is destroyed.
> 
> Anyway the moderators will clean this thread up and also do something to the two Farsi trolls that are "thanking" my posts.





> How cute that all the Farsi trolls have rooted themselves together after talking in their little pathetic section trying to get me banned. I wonder when they get banned for insulting Arabs again and again in their shitty little teenage chat-section. Let us see what the moderators will say about that or their trolling in threads about Arab matters.
> 
> We can also clearly see in this thread who started the trolling and writing posts of no value.





> Just trolling but whatever. Not different from most of your fellow Shias here I guess.
> 
> Yes, just like any other country in the world and past civilization that got rich due to natural resources or resources they conquered from others. Same with the West. Big deal. Gonna bitch about that? Sure we have been blessed with a very rich country, a diverse and big one. It is up to us to make it like we want it and to advance which we are doing at a fast rate. As reality shows. And it's not the only reason.



u see dear , we just reported him , and we saw an unbelievable reaction from u .

iranian members please end this discussion now ! its enough for today .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WebMaster said:


> Saying your forum allows certain people to abuse Shia is trolling, while banning the Iranian members is not true.
> 
> The problem is many Iranian members become victim of banning because others have created a bad reputation by creating multiple accounts and trolling.
> 
> Ok, may be he is not an idiot. But he did troll and if not troll, was trying to be smart and sarcastic.



Ive seen saudis cursing people.. heck one of the turds even used abusive words against me.. another had a stupid avatar saying kill the shias.. etc ... kalu mian is yet another secterian @#@!.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EagleEyes

Guys, look. Just report.

We are professionals who work, study and then have sometime to spare for PDF where would like to engage in discussions rather than moderate. Don't give us hard time. Just report the post and we will do our best to handle your issues.

Since the upgrade we have an efficient method to handle all reports rather than skip some and deal some. Let bygones by bygones.

My only request is to not violate the forum rules by engaging in name calling of certain member who is violating the forums by criticizing X and Y openly and derailing certain Chill threads, etc.

Deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Guys, what do you think about new Iranian moderator ? if you guys support then lets put it forward to webmaster.

@haman10 @SOHEIL @Ostad @iranigirl2 @Rostam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WebMaster said:


> Guys, look. Just report.
> 
> We are professionals who work, study and then have sometime to spare for PDF where would like to engage in discussions rather than moderate. Don't give us hard time. Just report the post and we will do our best to handle your issues.
> 
> Since the upgrade we have an efficient method to handle all reports rather than skip some and deal some. Let bygones by bygones.
> 
> My only request is to not violate the forum rules by engaging in name calling of certain member who is violating the forums by criticizing X and Y openly and derailing certain Chill threads, etc.
> 
> Deal?



How abt introducing more mods?


----------



## haman10

WebMaster said:


> Guys, look. Just report.
> 
> We are professionals who work, study and then have sometime to spare for PDF where would like to engage in discussions rather than moderate. Don't give us hard time. Just report the post and we will do our best to handle your issues.
> 
> Since the upgrade we have an efficient method to handle all reports rather than skip some and deal some. Let bygones by bygones.
> 
> My only request is to not violate the forum rules by engaging in name calling of certain member who is violating the forums by criticizing X and Y openly and derailing certain Chill threads, etc.
> 
> Deal?



look man we always report them , in the posts i mentioned above , i reported them all .

he always gets away with it . 

but its enough for today . tnx


----------



## EagleEyes

haman10 said:


> look man we always report them , in the posts i mentioned above , i reported them all .
> 
> he always gets away with it .
> 
> but its enough for today . tnx



Warning are given in the background and once properly accumulated the member gets banned. Complaining openly doesn't.


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> @rmi5 don't leave brother, we need patriots to stay on forum



Guys, I wanted not to post anymore, but since you guys, @Falon , @haman10 , @Ostad , @S00R3NA , have mentioned me multiple times, in these few minutes and asked me not to leave, I felt responsible to reply your kind comments. 

I appreciate that all of you guys, with all different political opinions and views were united in supporting me when admin offended me by calling me a troll.

Guys, we need to have some specific set of rules, and we need not to let others to violate our rules. If they did, we need to react, by the appropriate means. That was my decision to respond them by a very civilized mean, and as a result, Adimin backed off and opened the thread again. 

Anyways, @WebMaster , these objections are the results of your act when you curse one of the moderate members of forum, by calling him a troll. I don't have any personal hostility toward anyone, but I won't tolerate any discriminations as I previously told you. 

@Serpentine 
aziz, man be shoma be onvaan e doustet tosiye mikonam ke ye kam gheyrat e Irani be kharj bedi va be inha neshoun bedi ke baayad be ma ehteraam bezaarand. va gar na, in forum chizi joz etlaaf e vaght baraaye to ham nist. in forum hich arzeshi nadaare, joz tohin shodan be mellat e ma. in ra be gheyrat e khodet vaagozaar mikonam, age mikhaay inja bemouni, bemoun.

BTW, Sorry guys for this long comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falon

WebMaster said:


> Warning are given in the background and once properly accumulated the member gets banned. Complaining openly doesn't.


Nonesense, many posts are reported and nothing was done about it, THAT IS THE REASON WE COMPLAIN TO YOU ABOUT IT. Your mods reflect the state of your own country, they are mostly sectarian and let their sectarian view weigh on their decisionmaking.

Also, You say that al-Hasani always makes posts within the rules. What part of calling Iranians Kazakh nomads is part of the rules?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

rmi5 said:


> Guys, I wanted not to post anymore, but since you guys, @Falon , @haman10 , @Ostad , @S00R3NA , have mentioned me multiple times, in these few minutes and asked me not to leave, I felt responsible to reply your kind comments.
> 
> I appreciate that all of you guys, with all different political opinions and views were united in supporting me when admin offended me by calling me a troll.
> 
> Guys, we need to have some specific set of rules, and we need not to let others to violate our rules. If they did, we need to react, by the appropriate means. That was my decision to respond them by a very civilized mean, and as a result, Adimin backed off and opened the thread again.
> 
> Anyways, @WebMaster , these objections are the results of your act when you curse one of the moderate members of forum, by calling him a troll. I don't have any personal hostility toward anyone, but I won't tolerate any discriminations as I previously told you.
> 
> @Serpentine
> aziz, man be shoma be onvaan e doustet tosiye mikonam ke ye kam gheyrat e Irani be kharj bedi va be inha neshoun bedi ke baayad be ma ehteraam bezaarand. va gar na, in forum chizi joz etlaaf e vaght baraaye to ham nist. in forum hich arzeshi nadaare, joz tohin shodan be mellat e ma. in ra be gheyrat e khodet vaagozaar mikonam, age mikhaay inja bemouni, bemoun.
> 
> BTW, Sorry guys for this long comment.



I dont know you, but how you engaged with me showed your frustration or you were just trolling. 


Falon said:


> Nonesense, many posts are reported and nothing was done about it, THAT IS THE REASON WE COMPLAIN TO YOU ABOUT IT. Your mods reflect the state of your own country, they are mostly sectarian and let their sectarian view weigh on their decisionmaking.
> 
> Also, You say that al-Hasani always makes posts within the rules. What part of calling Iranians Kazakh nomads is part of the rules?



Handling reports take time. There are also cultural differences for example we dont know what "Iranian Kazakh Nomads" mean.. anyways. Its not as simple.


----------



## haman10

its okey guys , lets end this now


----------



## Falon

Ostad said:


> be nazare man ma bayad ye mod e dige ham dashte bashim.


I agree brother, majority of iranian members want this. lets all of us support this idea 


haman10 said:


> its okey guys , lets end this now


agar mano hemayat mikoni, tasmim haye man ham hemayat kon. in enghelab bayad edame dashte bashe


----------



## haman10

WebMaster said:


> Handling reports take time. There are also cultural differences for example we dont know what "Iranian Kazakh Nomads" mean.. anyways. Its not as simple.



as the last post about it , and i really ask every iranian to stop it

i want to ask u , how can u possibly dont know the meaning of iranian nomads?

tnx

i really ask iranians to stop


----------



## Ostad

Falon said:


> I agree brother, majority of iranian members want this. lets all of us support this idea
> agar mano hemayat mikoni, tasmim haye man ham hemayat kon. in enghelab bayad edame dashte bashe


man hastam vali behtare nazare bagiyaro ham beshnavim.


----------



## EagleEyes

haman10 said:


> as the last post about it , and i really ask every iranian to stop it
> 
> i want to ask u , how can u possibly dont know the meaning of iranian nomads?
> 
> tnx
> 
> i really ask iranians to stop



Iranians who move around?


----------



## Falon

haman10 said:


> as the last post about it , and i really ask every iranian to stop it
> 
> i want to ask u , how can u possibly dont know the meaning of iranian nomads?
> 
> tnx
> 
> i really ask iranians to stop


Bas kon dige Haman10. Ya in pofyooze serpentin ro bar kenar mikonim ya inke hamamoon shahid mishim (ban).

Moshkel inja mode Iraniye ke tarafe maro nemigire. In ro bayad hal konim. Agar ba man hasti begoo hasti 


Ostad said:


> man hastam.


zende bad baradar. hame dast be dast ham bedim ke in dayoose serpentin ro sarnegoon konim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

WebMaster said:


> Iranians who move around?



lol  nice !! 

yeah!! so all pakistanis , iranians and arabs are nomads cause we all move around


----------



## Falon

WebMaster said:


> Iranians who move around?


Kazakh nomad is an insult he keeps calling to Iranians. It's like calling Turks mongols or saying Saudis are lizard eating barbarians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Falon said:


> Bas kon dige Haman10. Ya in pofyooze serpentin ro bar kenar mikonim ya inke hamamoon shahid mishim (ban).
> 
> Moshkel inja mode Iraniye ke tarafe maro nemigire. In ro bayad hal konim. Agar ba man hasti begoo hasti
> zende bad baradar. hame dast be dast ham bedim ke in dayoose serpentin ro sarnegoon konim



agha torokhoda be ham dige fosh nadim !

serpentine kheyli ba araba kenar miad , ghabool daram ama :

1- avalan ma tasmim gir nistim

2- dovoman serpentine dar har soorat iranie 

3-sevoman age beshe yek mod alave bar serpentine dashte bashim kheyli khoobe , masalan ya soheil ya khodet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

I think we need a new mod as well, somebody who will stand for Iranian interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Falon said:


> Bas kon dige Haman10. Ya in pofyooze serpentin ro bar kenar mikonim ya inke hamamoon shahid mishim (ban).
> 
> Moshkel inja mode Iraniye ke tarafe maro nemigire. In ro bayad hal konim. Agar ba man hasti begoo hasti
> zende bad baradar. hame dast be dast ham bedim ke in dayoose serpentin ro sarnegoon konim


kari ke serpentine mikone az lahaze herfei doroste. moshkel injast ke bagie in osule herfeyio rayat nemikonan.man migam dar kenar serpentine ye mod dige ham dashte bashim ke naboud on ro jobran kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

haman10 said:


> agha torokhoda be ham dige fosh nadim !
> 
> serpentine kheyli ba araba kenar miad , ghabool daram ama :
> 
> 1- avalan ma tasmim gir nistim
> 
> 2- dovoman serpentine dar har soorat iranie
> 
> 3-sevoman age beshe yek mod alave bar serpentine dashte bashim kheyli khoobe , masalan ya soheil ya khodet


Haman, to naboodi ghablan inja, man va bachehaye dige kheyli zarbe khordim az hamin yaroo. In aslan tarafe maro nemigereft. va agar ham shekayat behesh mikardim ya ignore mikard ya az posht be ma khanjar mizad. Bebin, man mikham inja ro avaz konam, yani yek mode iraniye vatanparast bejaye oon mordeshoor replace beshe. mikham dige harkas be iran chap negah kard dahanesh service beshe. in kar shodaniye, vali hame bayad dast be dast ham bedim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> kari ke serpentine mikone az lahaze herfei doroste. moshkel injast ke bagie in osule herfeyio rayat nemikonan.man migam dar kenar serpentine ye mod dige ham dashte bashim ke naboud on ro jobran kone.



damet garm !!! afarin !! kheyli khoob mishe !!

bayad yek mod kenare serpentine bezarim ke asabani bashe!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

SinaG said:


> I think we need a new mod as well, somebody who will stand for Iranian interests.


Exactly, let us show our unity to call for a change !


----------



## rmi5

WebMaster said:


> I dont know you, but how you engaged with me showed your frustration or you were just trolling.



Off course, I was frustrated. I am a patriot person and I will get frustrated when I see some people curse my country and her people's religion and they run away without any punishments.
I understand your comment when you said:


> Handling reports take time. There are also cultural differences for example we dont know what "Iranian Kazakh Nomads" mean.. anyways. Its not as simple.



Anyways, me and many others got shocked when saw your comment about me. because calling a moderate person as a troll while saying someone else(I don't want to mention his name) is doing alright, was absolutely unexpected and shocking.

*Anyways, If cultural differences and some similar issues are the case as you said, I suggest to have a new Iranian mod as other Iranian members are saying it. since handling a forum with more than 70k posts and about 2.5k threads is not an easy job for just one person.
We need another person to help our mod to handle the forum.
It will decrease and remove Iranian members doubts about having an unfair policy as well.

Sorry for long response.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> damet garm !!! afarin !! kheyli khoob mishe !!
> 
> bayad yek mod kenare serpentine bezarim ke asabani bashe!!


on moge khodesh ro ban mikonan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Ostad said:


> kari ke serpentine mikone az lahaze herfei doroste. moshkel injast ke bagie in osule herfeyio rayat nemikonan.man migam dar kenar serpentine ye mod dige ham dashte bashim ke naboud on ro jobran kone.


Ostad, bebin refigh. Aslan herfeyi boodan va in site be hamdige nemikhoran. aslan adam khandash migire. Inja hame efrati hastan dadash. inja modhashoon migan ke felan kas bayad koshte beshe ya felan ghomi najese. shoma faramosh kardin ke in forum male kodom keshvare are ? pas herfeyi boodin to in zamine be dard nemikhore. *Chizi ke bedard mikhore yek mode jadide mihanparast irani ke dahan harki ke zer zad ro bebande.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Falon said:


> Exactly, let us show our unity to call for a change !



I say either you or @rmi5 for new Iranian mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Hala kiro mikhaid modir konid !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Falon said:


> Haman, to naboodi ghablan inja, man va bachehaye dige kheyli zarbe khordim az hamin yaroo. In aslan tarafe maro nemigereft. va agar ham shekayat behesh mikardim ya ignore mikard ya az posht be ma khanjar mizad. Bebin, man mikham inja ro avaz konam, yani yek mode iraniye vatanparast bejaye oon mordeshoor replace beshe. mikham dige harkas be iran chap negah kard dahanesh service beshe. in kar shodaniye, vali hame bayad dast be dast ham bedim.



dadashi man ghablan ham een forum ru mikhondam vali khob ozv naboodam

va garna chetor shoma ru mishnasam? man migam age beshe kenare serpentine yeki dige ham biyad

serpentine enghada ham ke shoma migi bad nist ha!!  pesare khoobie 

faghat be ghole ostad ziad professionale !! 


SOHEIL said:


> Hala ki ro mikhaid modir konid !?



u + serpentine ? maybe ?

i think thats the best option 

this is my idea anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Falon said:


> Ostad, bebin refigh. Aslan herfeyi boodan va in site be hamdige nemikhoran. aslan adam khandash migire. Inja hame efrati hastan dadash. inja modhashoon migan ke felan kas bayad koshte beshe ya felan ghomi najese. shoma faramosh kardin ke in forum male kodom keshvare are ? pas herfeyi boodin to in zamine be dard nemikhore. *Chizi ke bedard mikhore yek mode jadide mihanparast irani ke dahan harki ke zer zad ro bebande.*


midonam bro ama.. dorost doroste galat ham ..galat...moshkele asasi ma in boud ke mod e ma online naboud ... vagarna injori nemishoud. 


haman10 said:


> dadashi man ghablan ham een forum ru mikhondam vali khob ozv naboodam
> 
> va garna chetor shoma ru mishnasam? man migam age beshe kenare serpentine yeki dige ham biyad
> 
> serpentine enghada ham ke shoma migi bad nist ha!!  pesare khoobie
> 
> faghat be ghole ostad ziad professionale !!
> 
> u + serpentine ? maybe ?
> 
> i think thats the best option
> 
> this is my idea anyway


we need a referendum ..
my suggestion is a poll for two or three days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Man migam kiro bayad modir konid !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Write down who you want as mod below, at the end of 1 hour we will add up the votes and see who wins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

SOHEIL said:


> Man migam kiro bayad modir konid !



Manzor ine ke ba in troll ha bayad ba zabane kir sohbat kard !!!

zer zad bokoni daresh !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falon said:


> In pofyooz serpentine vase ina kar mikone na vase ma




Although I don't know what happened between Iranian members and Al hassani and don't want to know but insulting serpentine , who is one of the best members of this forum is not acceptable . 

Dear @WebMaster , As a member who has been in this forum for more than 1 year and never been banned expected a better reaction from you .

I don't know what happened between my friends and al hassani and it's up to you to decide but If anyone acting against rules you can simply ban him not closing a thread which is for all Iranians here .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

NAZAR MAN: SOHEIL + SERPENTINE

OR SOHEIL + SERPENTINE + FALON

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

S00R3NA said:


> Although I don't know what happened between Iranian members and Al hassani and don't want to know but insulting serpentine , who is one of the best members of this forum is not acceptable .
> 
> Dear @WebMaster , As a member who has been in this forum for more than 1 year and never been banned expected a better reaction from you .
> 
> I don't know what happened between my friends and al hassani and it's up to you to decide but If anyone acting against rules you can simply ban him not closing a thread which is for all Iranians here .


Nobody insulted serpentine, i called rm guy troll because he was being sarcastic.. while i was trying to explain the rules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Falon said:


> Write down who you want as mod below, at the end of 1 hour we will add up the votes and see who wins


we have other members like @iranigirl2 , @S00R3NA ,@..... we need their vote too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> NAZAR MAN: SOHEIL + SERPENTINE



ba man kheili ha moshkel daran ... man monaseb nistam ...


----------



## SinaG

I vote for Falon or rmi5, whoever gets more votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

S00R3NA said:


> Although I don't know what happened between Iranian members and Al hassani and don't want to know but insulting serpentine , who is one of the best members of this forum is not acceptable .
> 
> Dear @WebMaster , As a member who has been in this forum for more than 1 year and never been banned expected a better reaction from you .
> 
> I don't know what happened between my friends and al hassani and it's up to you to decide but If anyone acting against rules you can simply ban him not closing a thread which is for all Iranians here .



Daghighan mogheyi ke niaz be etehad va hambastegi darim shoma miyayi in harfa ro aleye man mizani.
Akhe baradar, man inja 2 sale hastam va daram mibinam ke in martike (era_923) serpentin chetori ba iraniha raftar mikone. Man va doostan dige boodim (hala esmeshoon ro nemiyaram) ke bishtar az daha bar ban shodim. Mogheyi ke Iran zire badtarin hojoom memberhaye tork va arab gharar migereft man o baghiye boodim ke az esm va hoviyate iran defa mikardim, va hamin serpentine (era923) bood ke miyoomad posthaye maro delete mikard va hata maro mahkoum mikard ke chera shoma intori mohkam az iran defa mikonid. akhe in doroste ? yani in vatandoostiye ? ban kardane vatandousta kare dorostiye ? ina karhayi hast ke in agha serpentine anjam dade. man hezaran bar shekayat kardam vali javabe ghane konandeye nadad be man. man doost daram az iran defa beshe, harki ke rayi balayi khahad ovord man be oon rayi midam. faghat mod avaz beshe.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine ke khob mod hast, ma be yek nafar e jadid niyaaz daarim ta harfemoun behtar shenideh beshe.
Man pishnahaad mikonam ke yek aadam e miyaane ro mod baashe.

age kasi ke miyaaneh ro nabaashe mod beshe, beyn e khodemoun ekhtelaaf pish miyaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> ba man kheili ha moshkel daran ... man monaseb nistam ...


SHER NAGOO!! ki bahat moshkel dare?



rmi5 said:


> Serpentine ke khob mod hast, ma be yek nafar e jadid niyaaz daarim ta harfemoun behtar shenideh beshe.
> Man pishnahaad mikonam ke yek aadam e miyaane ro mod baashe.
> 
> age kasi ke miyaaneh ro nabaashe mod beshe, beyn e khodemoun ekhtelaaf pish miyaad.



good idea


----------



## SOHEIL

Dostan behtar nist ejaze bedim khode @Serpentine bashe va az khodesh defa kone ?

akhe intori kheili namardi hast !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> Daghighan mogheyi ke niaz be etehad va hambastegi darim shoma miyayi in harfa ro aleye man mizani.
> Akhe baradar, man inja 2 sale hastam va daram mibinam ke in martike (era_923) serpentin chetori ba iraniha raftar mikone. Man va doostan dige boodim (hala esmeshoon ro nemiyaram) ke bishtar az daha bar ban shodim. Mogheyi ke Iran zire badtarin hojoom memberhaye tork va arab gharar migereft man o baghiye boodim ke az esm va hoviyate iran defa mikardim, va hamin serpentine (era923) bood ke miyoomad posthaye maro delete mikard va hata maro mahkoum mikard ke chera shoma intori mohkam az iran defa mikonid. akhe in doroste ? yani in vatandoostiye ?



Manzoure shoma ra motevajjeham Falon jan.
Serpentine ziyaade az had saadeh migireh, va be irani ha bishtar sakht migire. baraaye hamin yek admin e ye kam khashen tar vali az nazar e siyaasi miyaaneh ro baayad ezaafe beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Dostan behtar nist ejaze bedim khode @Serpentine bashe va az khodesh defa kone ?
> 
> akhe intori kheili namardi hast !



i agree

man fekr mikonam behtare serpentine bemoone yeki dige ham ezafe she

why are u guys silent @iranigirl2 @Ostad @Falon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Dostan behtar nist ejaze bedim khode @Serpentine bashe va az khodesh defa kone ?
> akhe intori kheili namardi hast !



aziz, Serpentine ra gharaar nist avaz konim, fekr mikonam ke bishtaremoun nazareshoun in hast ke yek nafar e dige ra ham ezaafeh konim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> Dostan behtar nist ejaze bedim khode @Serpentine bashe va az khodesh defa kone ?
> 
> akhe intori kheili namardi hast !


moafegam man shakhsan raftar geir hefeyi az Serpentine nadidam. masale ma fagat nezarate bishtar hastesh.ke on ham az dast ye nafar bar nemiad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> aziz, Serpentine ra gharaar nist avaz konim, fekr mikonam ke bishtaremoun nazareshoun in hast ke yek nafar e dige ra ham ezaafeh konim



avarin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> SHER NAGOO!! ki bahat moshkel dare?



Inja bazi ha baraye tafrih be man fohsh midan ... age man ban konam , migan ke felan va che o che :



rmi5 said:


> age kasi ke miyaaneh ro nabaashe mod beshe, beyn e khodemoun ekhtelaaf pish miyaad.



pas @Falon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falon

Ostad said:


> we have other members like @iranigirl2 , @S00R3NA ,@..... we need their vote too.


we need help from every iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

I nominate first: Falon, second:SinaG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

I vote for Falon for Iranian mod… I think he is best option

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

man migam aval ba serpentine sohbat konim.. baadesh
mitonim to in thread ya ye thread dige ye poll dorost konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

WebMaster said:


> Nobody insulted serpentine, i called rm guy troll because he was being sarcastic.. while i was trying to explain the rules



1st part of my comment was not for you .

Ok , good luck .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

i trust soheil

pas nazare man falon + serpentine

agha ye joori comment bedin een yaro ke mikhast thread ru lock kone nafahme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Khob age hame haazer hastid, lotfan oun hayi ke mikhaan mod beshan, esmeshoun ra e'laam konand.

ba'desh douneh be douneh ra'y migirim 
@Falon , @SOHEIL shoma ha mikhaayd mod beshid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

We should definitely talk to @Serpentine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falon

haman10 said:


> i agree
> 
> man fekr mikonam behtare serpentine bemoone yeki dige ham ezafe she
> 
> why are u guys silent @iranigirl2 @Ostad @Falon


dadashe man, memberha bayad pishnahade khodeshoon ro bedan badan ma behtarin gozina ro be webmaster bedim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

I'm voting for SinaG+falon+ serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

iranigirl2 said:


> We should definitely talk to @Serpentine.


lets wait till tomorrow .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

rmi5 said:


> Khob age hame haazer hastid, lotfan oun hayi ke mikhaan mod beshan, esmeshoun ra e'laam konand.
> 
> ba'desh douneh be douneh ra'y migirim
> @Falon , @SOHEIL shoma ha mikhaayd mod beshid?


Man hazeram khodam ro moarefi konam. doost daram az keshvaram iran defa konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

So what are the numbers? I think Falon is in first place with 4-5 votes


----------



## SOHEIL

man goh bokhoram !

hal daria !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> I'm voting for SinaG+falon+ serpentine



doost dashti ye nafar dige ham ezafe kon abji 



Ostad said:


> lets wait till tomorrow .



yes !! lets end this tommorow after 4pm iran local time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

guys it is not that easy ..we should first talk to Serpentine and other admins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falon said:


> Daghighan mogheyi ke niaz be etehad va hambastegi darim shoma miyayi in harfa ro aleye man mizani.
> Akhe baradar, man inja 2 sale hastam va daram mibinam ke in martike (era_923) serpentin chetori ba iraniha raftar mikone. Man va doostan dige boodim (hala esmeshoon ro nemiyaram) ke bishtar az daha bar ban shodim. Mogheyi ke Iran zire badtarin hojoom memberhaye tork va arab gharar migereft man o baghiye boodim ke az esm va hoviyate iran defa mikardim, va hamin serpentine (era923) bood ke miyoomad posthaye maro delete mikard va hata maro mahkoum mikard ke chera shoma intori mohkam az iran defa mikonid. akhe in doroste ? yani in vatandoostiye ? ban kardane vatandousta kare dorostiye ? ina karhayi hast ke in agha serpentine anjam dade. man hezaran bar shekayat kardam vali javabe ghane konandeye nadad be man. man doost daram az iran defa beshe, harki ke rayi balayi khahad ovord man be oon rayi midam. faghat mod avaz beshe.




shoma sabr konid khodesh biad va az khodesh defa kone .

in ro ham faramush nakonid ke era 7-8 mahe ke mod shode va un zaman shoma inja nabudid aziz .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> man goh bokhoram !
> 
> hal daria !!!



akhe chera ? ajab adamiye ha............


----------



## Falon

be nazare man hamin emshab bayad taklifesh maloom beshe. Serpentin bish az had vaght dasht ke khodesh ro sabet kone. Yek sali vaght dasht. hala nobate ma vatandoustast ke az name iran defa konim


----------



## Ostad

i think tomorrow night is the best because of number of online members...11 pm tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@irangirl2 ... don't you remember me !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

S00R3NA said:


> shoma sabr konid khodesh biad va az khodesh defa kone .
> 
> in ro ham faramush nakonid ke era 7-8 mahe ke mod shode va un zaman shoma inja nabudid aziz .


Nakheir jenab. man hamishe inja boodam. Az Haman bepors ke man ki hastam. Man kheyli vaghte daram migam ke ma ehtiaj be mode dige darim (arian khoob bood, vali be har hal oon raft dige). Doost daram khodamo moarefi konam, agar ray ovordam dar khedmat hastam.


----------



## SinaG

I think right now is best, while it is fresh in all our minds we should make our decision for who is mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

OK, 
engaar @SOHEIL ke @haman10 nominate kardesh, nemikhaad mod besheh, man ham ke @SinaG nominate kard ham chon saram kheyli sholoughe, nemitounam mod besham.

Ta inja faghat @Falon e'laam aamaadegi karde.
kas e dige i ham mikhaad e'laam aamaadegi kone?
@haman10 , @Abii , @Hussein , @Surenas , @S00R3NA , @iranigirl2 , @Ostad , @SinaG , @mohsen 
shoma ha che tor? nemikhaahid mod beshid?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Agar rmi5 gerami nemikhad mod beshe man rayamo be Falon midam. Chonke ba tajrobe va mihanparast hastesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> Nakheir jenab. man hamishe inja boodam. Az Haman bepors ke man ki hastam. Man kheyli vaghte daram migam ke ma ehtiaj be mode dige darim (arian khoob bood, vali be har hal oon raft dige). Doost daram khodamo moarefi konam, agar ray ovordam dar khedmat hastam.



Shoma mishe begi ke ghablan esme ID it chi boudeh? chon engaar baghiyeh shoma ra shenaakhtand vali man va @S00R3NA shoma ra nashenakhtim.
lotfan political orientationet(moderate or not) va policy it baraaye ban kardan va infraction daadan be iraniha va khaarejiha ra ham begou.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

*Serpentine* online .

man be serpentine ray midam chon baiid midunam ghabul konan 2 ta irani mod bashan .

@Serpentine lotfan nazareto bezar .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

dostan farz konim ma ye nafar ro entekhab kardim ...az koja malom ke admin ha gablol konan ye nafar ba xxx ta post biad ham rade ona beshe..dovoman shoma farz konid serpentine emroz kar dashe masalan emtahan dashte to daneshgah in doroste ke ma poshte saresh mod entekhab konim.?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hossein and abii ??? joking bro?? no way!! no way in hell !!!
> 
> man az list bala faghat iranigirl , mohsen , ostad , soorena ru mishnasam va ghabool daram
> 
> sinaG ru nemishnasam , baa inke be nazar patriot hast ----------------- bache ha serpentine oomad jamesh konin
> 
> man ke raftam az khejalat



man behet suggest mikonam ke rule haat ra be farsi benevisi ke gazak nashe daste khaarejiha. 
lotfan edit bekoneshoun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

rmi5 said:


> Shoma mishe begi ke ghablan esme ID it chi boudeh? chon engaar baghiyeh shoma ra shenaakhtand vali man va @S00R3NA shoma ra nashenakhtim.
> lotfan political orientationet(moderate or not) va policy it baraaye ban kardan va infraction daadan be iraniha va khaarejiha ra ham begou.
> Thanks.


 1.Man ID'm nimaznari bood. Bar aks bekhoonesh (be dalili amniati) va agar ham baz ham nemishnasi mano search kon toye database va posthamo bekhoon.
2.policy man in khahad bood : Harkasi ke be iran,irani,va farhange va dine iranian tohin konad barkhorde shadid bahesh mikonam (ban)
3.Agar taraf enteghad mikhad bekone bayad enteghade sazande bashe, so no trolling otherwise infraction
4.man mokhalefe tondroyi hastam. faghat vatanparasti va bahs-haye sazande.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dustan mishe lotfan yeki tozih bede che etefaghi oftade? Moteasefane vaght nadaram in hame safhe ro beshinam bekhunam.
Mibinam ke mode jadid mikhain entekhab konin, man ba kamale meil esteghbal mikonam, harkio khastin besh rai bedin badesh ham be webmaster begin. Man baraie moderatori inja pooli nemigiram ke baziatun injuri migin ya tohin mikonin, bavar konin harchi masooliat kamtar bashe behtare baram, manam ke konkoor daramo shaiad kheili naresam biam inja. Pas che behtar yeki biad ke ham behtar bashe ham vaghtesho dashte bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine , age bedooni inja che etefaghi oftad , azz taajob shakh dar miari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Ostad said:


> dostan farz konim ma ye nafar ro entekhab kardim ...az koja malom ke admin ha gablol konan ye nafar ba xxx ta post biad ham rade ona beshe..dovoman shoma farz konid serpentine emroz kar dashe masalan emtahan dashte to daneshgah in doroste ke ma poshte saresh mod entekhab konim.?



harkasi ke rayi bishtar ovord ma oon ro be webmaster moarefi mikonim va migim ke khasteyi memberhaye irani hast. hamin karo torka kardan (deno ghablan mod bood, vali poll gozashtan va neptune ro entekhab kardan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Ostad said:


> dostan farz konim ma ye nafar ro entekhab kardim ...az koja malom ke admin ha gablol konan ye nafar ba xxx ta post biad ham rade ona beshe..dovoman shoma farz konid serpentine emroz kar dashe masalan emtahan dashte to daneshgah in doroste ke ma poshte saresh mod entekhab konim.?


Ostad, serpentin bayad bar kenar beshe. irano be lajan keshidan in araba va torka. bale hameye ina zire cheshe serpentin etefagh oftad va hich kari nakard.


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> 1.Man ID'm nimaznari bood. Bar aks bekhoonesh (be dalili amniati) va agar ham baz ham nemishnasi mano search kon toye database va posthamo bekhoon.
> 2.policy man in khahad bood : Harkasi ke be iran,irani,va farhange va dine iranian tohin konad barkhorde shadid bahesh mikonam (ban)
> 3.Agar taraf enteghad mikhad bekone bayad enteghade sazande bashe, so no trolling otherwise infraction
> 4.man mokhalefe tondroyi hastam. faghat vatanparasti va bahs-haye sazande.



mitouni ghaboul koni ke be member haye irani infraction va ban nadi? dar har sharaayeti manzouram hast, hattaa age 2tashoun ba ham da'vaashoun shod, va ya rouye masaa'el e siyaasi - mazhabi sohbat kardand. faghat post ha paak beshe, bedoun e infraction ya ban.

Age in shart ra ghaboul koni, man ham behet ra'y midam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> DustM mishe lotfan yeki tozih bede che etefaghi oftade? Moteasefane vaght nadaram in hame safhe ro beshinam bekhunam.
> Mibinam ke mode jadid mikhain entekhab konin, man ba kamale meil esteghbal mikonam, harkio khastin besh rai bedin badesh ham be webmaster begin. Man baraie moderatori inja pooli nemigiram ke baziatun injuri migin, bavar konin harchi masooliat kamtar bashe behtare, manam ke konkoor daramo shaiad kheili naresam biam inja. Pas che behtar yeki biad ke ham behtar bashe ham vaghtesho dashte bashe.



dadash vaghti anboodi , admin een site (esmesho nemiaram) een thread ru lock kard 

ma faghat azesh khastim ke alhassani ru ban kone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

rmi5 said:


> mitouni ghaboul koni ke be member haye irani infraction va ban nadi? dar har sharaayeti manzouram hast, hattaa age 2tashoun ba ham da'vaashoun shod, va ya rouye masaa'el e siyaasi - mazhabi sohbat kardand. faghat post ha paak beshe, bedoun e infraction ya ban.
> 
> Age in shart ra ghaboul koni, man ham behet ra'y midam.


Ghaboul mikonam. merci az rayet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> Ghaboul mikonam. merci az rayet


----------



## Serpentine

Falon said:


> Ostad, serpentin bayad bar kenar beshe. irano be lajan keshidan in araba va torka. bale hameye ina zire cheshe serpentin etefagh oftad va hich kari nakard.



Albate duste aziz, man midunam shoma az chi dari misuzi, vali hamuntor ke goftam, kamelan movafegham bahat, behtare ye mode dg entekhab beshe, ham baraie man behtar, ham shoma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

okey guys take some chillpills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

fek konam ma tavafog kardim ke 2ta mod dashte bashim na ke yeki ro bardarim yeki ro bezarim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Albate duste zazi, man midunam shoma az chi dari misuzi, vali hamuntor ke goftam, kamelan movafegham bahat, behtare ye mode dg entekhab beshe, ham baraie man behtar, ham shoma.



shoma nabayad beri kenar albate be nazare man

balke yek nafar dige ham mod she chon shoma ziad online nisti

everyone take some chill pills !! this is ridicules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Serpentine said:


> Albate duste zazi, man midunam shoma az chi dari misuzi, vali hamuntor ke goftam, kamelan movafegham bahat, behtare ye mode dg entekhab beshe, ham baraie man behtar, ham shoma.


ok, thanks for your support


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dadash vaghti anboodi , admin een site (esmesho nemiaram) een thread ru lock kard
> 
> ma faghat azesh khastim ke alhassani ru ban kone



@Serpentine 
LOL, are. da***s be man goft troll.
ba'd mesle gaandi ba mobaarezeh ye e'teraazi, va tahdid be tark e site, thread dobaare baaz shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> dadash vaghti anboodi , admin een site (esmesho nemiaram) een thread ru lock kard
> 
> ma faghat azesh khastim ke alhassani ru ban kone


Alhasani koja bud? Omad inja tuie in thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Alhasani koja bud? Omad inja tuie in thread?



na ghalat mikone 

tooye ME section dobare trolling kard mesle hamishe 

baad mano rmi va ostad va baghie , tooye een thread , webmastero mention kardim va azash khastim bannesh kone

ama natanha een karo nakard , be ma fosham dad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> na ghalat mikone
> 
> tooye ME section dobare trolling kard mesle hamishe
> 
> baad mano rmi va ostad va baghie , tooye een thread , webmastero mention kardim va azash khastim bannesh kone
> 
> ama natanha een karo nakard , be ma fosham dad


Dahan be dahan shodan ba on hich faidei nadare. Chan bar sai kardam mesle adam bash sohbat konam javab nadad, alan ham tuie ignore listam hast, injuri asabe khodam rahat tare. Fek kardi chera asan jorat nemikone tu in section biad? Chon 3 bar banesh kardam. Postash vaghean ru asabe. Mire deghe delisho tu ME section khali mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Anyways, to sum it up.

I guess @Falon achieved most of votes, and most of members voted for having 2 mods, which would be @Serpentine and a new elected mod who would be @Falon. So, I guess now we need to let admin know that we want to have a second moderator, and ask them for promoting @Falon to int'l mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Dahan be dahan shodan ba on hich faidei nadare. Chan bar sai kardam mesle adam bash sohbat konam javab nadad, alan ham tuie ignore listam hast, injuri asabe khodam rahat tare. Fek kardi chera asan jorat nemikone tu in section biad? Chon 3 bar banesh kardam. Postash vaghean ru asabe. Mire deghe delisho tu ME section khali mikone.



behtarin karo mikoni . manam ba atatwolf be moskkel mikhordam vali az khejalatesh ba ehteram dar umadam va alan 1 sale nadidamesh .

moshkele bacheha ine ke khodeshun ro hassas mikonan . age 2-3 hafte aslan be ME naran va una ro aadam hesab nakonan az har chizi barashun badtare .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Dahan be dahan shodan ba on hich faidei nadare. Chan bar sai kardam mesle adam bash sohbat konam javab nadad, alan ham tuie ignore listam hast, injuri asabe khodam rahat tare. Fek kardi chera asan jorat nemikone tumin section biad? Chon 2 ya 3 bar banesh kardam. Postash vaghean ru asabe. Mire deghe delisho tu ME section khali mikone.



mifahmam chi migi dadashi

ama hich ki hagh nadare be mano shoma bege "iranian shia pagan terrorist" baad ham gheser dar bere

man age ye bar dige een etefagh biofte , behesh foshe madar pedar midam 

vaghean gheyr ghabel tahamol shode raftar webmaster va mod haye pakestani !! aslan behesh infraction nemidan

dar zemn , webmaster bisharaf oomade bood inja be rmi migoft troll!!! man khodam ba rmi ekhtelaf siyasi kheyli kheyli ziad daram , ama yek khareji goh mikhore be hamvatan haye man fosh bede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> mifahmam chi migi dadashi
> 
> ama hich ki hagh nadare be mano shoma bege "iranian shia pagan terrorist" baad ham gheser dar bere
> 
> man age ye bar dige een etefagh biofte , behesh foshe madar pedar midam
> 
> vaghean gheyr ghabel tahamol shode raftar webmaster va mod haye pakestani !! aslan behesh infraction nemidan
> 
> dar zemn , webmaster bisharaf oomade bood inja be rmi migoft troll!!! man khodam ba rmi ekhtelaf siyasi kheyli kheyli ziad daram , ama yek khareji goh mikhore be hamvatan haye man fosh bede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

@WebMaster we would like to appoint a new Iranian mod, so far @Falon has achieved the most votes and he is up for being new mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

shab be kheyr hame , ma ke dars darim balam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

hey buddies whats up ?
inja key rafe filter shod ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> shab be kheyr hame , ma ke dars darim balam


koja miri aziz?
biyaa be admin begid raaje' be ra'y giri. mention konidesh.
man khodam nemikhaam chizi behesh begam be dalil e raabete ye doustaaneh ye man va oun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> koja miri aziz?
> biyaa be admin begid raaje' be ra'y giri. mention konidesh.
> man khodam nemikhaam chizi behesh begam be dalil e raabete ye doustaaneh ye man va oun.



agha vaghti hanooz tasmim nagereftim ke ki beshe mod , va hanooz maloom nist ke aslan oona ghabool konan 2ta mod dashte bashim

mention nabayad kard oon ashghalo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> mifahmam chi migi dadashi
> 
> ama hich ki hagh nadare be mano shoma bege "iranian shia pagan terrorist" baad ham gheser dar bere
> 
> man age ye bar dige een etefagh biofte , behesh foshe madar pedar midam
> 
> vaghean gheyr ghabel tahamol shode raftar webmaster va mod haye pakestani !! aslan behesh infraction nemidan
> 
> dar zemn , webmaster bisharaf oomade bood inja be rmi migoft troll!!! man khodam ba rmi ekhtelaf siyasi kheyli kheyli ziad daram , ama yek khareji goh mikhore be hamvatan haye man fosh bede



Age to ham bekhai asabani beshi ya fosh bedi, daghighan kario kardi ke on mikhad. Yani barash arzesh ghael shodi ke az harfash asabani shodi. Badtarin chiz baraie in afrad ine ke ignore beshan, bavar kon az 100 ta foshe kheili bad ham badtare. Baz ham tasmim ba khodete. 

Dustan dar morede moderator ham begam, 2 nafar ham zaman nemitunan mod bashan, yeki baiad bashe faghat.

Pishnahade shakhsie man @S00R3NA hastesh, albate ba ehteram be saiere azaie mohtaram, ye vaght haml bar bi adabi nashe. 

Dar zemn in zehniat ke mode irani be karbaraie irani nabaiad infraction bede aslan dorost nist, hamuntor ke troll az keshvaraie dg darim, az iran ham darim, va hich farghi ham ba ham nadaran. 

Hamun admine bakhshe Turkey, ke migin kheili sakhtgire, midunin ta hala chanta az turka ro ban karde? Man chon mod budam dar jariane aksare ban ha hastam, moderator ha ye chat roome joda daran ke harf bezanan ba ham. Shoma shaiad hame chiz ro nadide bashid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> whats the matter with u? huh?
> 
> chera oono mention kardi ? mage maraz dari?


haman kare khodete bego behesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@SinaG , @haman10
bachche ha, fe'lan in harf ha ra bezaarid kenaar lotfan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@SinaG ba kamale ehteram man be shoma mashkokam .yani ehtemal midam shoma yeki dige bashi?
@rmi5, @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Age to ham bekhai asabani beshi ya fosh bedi, daghighan kario kardi ke on mikhad. Yani barash arzesh ghael shodi ke az harfash asabani shodi. Badtarin chiz baraie in afrad ine ke ignore beshan, bavar kon az 100 ta foshe kheili bad ham badtare. Baz ham tasmim ba khodete.
> 
> Dustan dar morede moderator ham begam, 2 nafar ham zaman nemitunan mod bashan, yeki baiad bashe faghat.
> 
> Pishnahade shakhsie man @S00R3NA hastesh, albate ba ehteram be saiere azaie mohtaram, ye vaght haml bar bi adabi nashe.
> 
> Dar zemn in zehniat ke mode irani be karbaraie irani nabaiad infraction bede aslan dorost nist, hamuntor ke troll az keshvaraie dg darim, az iran ham darim, va hich farghi ham ba ham nadaran.
> 
> Hamun admine bakhshe Turkey, ke migin kheili sakhtgire, midunin ta hala chanta az turka ro ban karde? Man chon mod budam dar jariane aksare ban ha hastam, moderator ha ye chat roome joda daran ke harf bezanan ba ham. Shoma shaiad hame chiz ro nadide bashid.



Vali jeddi in yaarou ye moshkeli daareh aziz. ehtemaalan poul migireh ya chizi.
@haman10 , shoma ham didi ke emrouz tou bakhsh e ME chi goft?
goftesh ke man in comment haye in thread e shoma ra daadam be yeki ke baraam tarjome kone va comment hatoun ra khoundam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Aghayoon bikhiale in harfa. Ma hadafemoon yademoon nare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @SinaG ba kamale ehteram man be shoma mashkokam .yani ehtemal midam shoma yeki dige bashi?
> @rmi5, @haman10



adabiatesh ke daghighan shabihe hamoone ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Keep it civil guys.
Rasti ye soal, ye nafar dg to ME section troll karde, shoma chera az man narahat budin?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @SinaG ba kamale ehteram man be shoma mashkokam .yani ehtemal midam shoma yeki dige bashi?
> @rmi5, @haman10



Ostad jan, shoma ham in ekhtelaaf ra kesh nadid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

@Ostad manzooret kiye?


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Vali jeddi in yaarou ye moshkeli daareh aziz. ehtemaalan poul migireh ya chizi.
> @haman10 , shoma ham didi ke emrouz tou bakhsh e ME chi goft?
> goftesh ke man in comment haye in thread e shoma ra daadam be yeki ke baraam tarjome kone va comment hatoun ra khoundam



jeddi ? 

torokhoda linkesho befrest

haroomzade avazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

SinaG said:


> @Ostad manzooret kiye?


bemanad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Keep it civil guys.
> Rasti ye soal, ye nafar dg to ME section troll karde, shoma chera az man narahat budin?



migoftan shoma aslan online nisti !

ke vaghean ham kam online hasti 

ama man faghat baa inke 2ta mod bashan movafegh boodam , ke zaheran nemishe


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> jeddi ?
> 
> torokhoda linkesho befrest
> 
> haroomzade avazi


Baleh, pas chi

@Serpentine
shoma ham paragraph e 2 ra bekhoun:
https://defence.pk/threads/female-lawyer-defends-client-in-court.285789/page-2#post-4916855 https://defence.pk/threads/female-lawyer-defends-client-in-court.285789/page-2#post-4916855

in ghashang esbaat mikoneh ke in troll ha rasman poul migiran va ba ham yek network hastand.
va gar na kodoum aadam e aaddi poul mide va post haye forum ra zakhire va tarjomeh mikoneh?
ghat'an modir haye baalaa ham in ra midounand  post e in ra ke bezaari kenaar e oun post e modir e asli, oun moghe, baa ham make sense mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

good night fellas.and good day @rmi5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> in ghashang esbaat mikoneh ke in troll ha rasman poul migiran va ba ham yek network hastand.
> va gar na kodoum aadam e aaddi poul mide va post haye forum ra zakhire va tarjomeh mikoneh?
> ghat'an modir haye baalaa ham in ra midounand  post e in ra ke bezaari kenaar e oun ost e modir e asli, oun moghe, baa ham make sense mikone



woww man your right!! 

alhassani age rast migi bedoon ke kheyli haramzadeh ie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> good night fellas.and good day @rmi5.


Thank you buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> good night fellas.and good day @rmi5.



good night every one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> woww man your right!!
> 
> alhassani age rast migi bedoon ke kheyli haramzadeh ie



Dar har sourat, lotfan @SOHEIL ham havaasesh kheyli jam'e baashe ke ettelaa'aat e mohem ra tou in forum be hich vajh bayaan nakone  in kaar faghat kaar e ounha ra baraaye jam' aavariye ettelaa'aat kam mikoneh 
moshakhkhaseh ke maghaased e ettelaa'aati, amniyati vojoud daareh 
kollan havaasetoun bashe  


haman10 said:


> good night every one


good night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Baleh, pas chi
> 
> @Serpentine
> shoma ham paragraph e 2 ra bekhoun:
> https://defence.pk/threads/female-lawyer-defends-client-in-court.285789/page-2#post-4916855 https://defence.pk/threads/female-lawyer-defends-client-in-court.285789/page-2#post-4916855
> 
> in ghashang esbaat mikoneh ke in troll ha rasman poul migiran va ba ham yek network hastand.
> va gar na kodoum aadam e aaddi poul mide va post haye forum ra zakhire va tarjomeh mikoneh?
> ghat'an modir haye baalaa ham in ra midounand  post e in ra ke bezaari kenaar e oun post e modir e asli, oun moghe, baa ham make sense mikone


Man ke ghablan nazaramo dar morede on karbar goftam. Ehtemalan ham harfamo mikhuneo be modiraie site mige, albate age rast bege ke ye motarjeme irani dare.
Asan ye morede estesnaie hast on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Man ke ghablan nazaramo dar morede on karbar goftam. Ehtemalan ham harfamo mikhuneo be modiraie site mige, albate age rast bege ke ye motarjeme irani dare.
> Asan ye morede estesnaie hast on.



ehtemalan farzande gheyre shareie !! vazire etelaate arabestane 

oon iranie bi sharaf behtare bere .......... 

khak too sare babash baa een tarbiyati ke azesh kardan .........

man be kessi eteham nemizanam ama tanha kesi ke ehtemalan farsi balade va faghat ba oona migarde

oon yaro hossein hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Man ke ghablan nazaramo dar morede on karbar goftam. Ehtemalan ham harfamo mikhuneo be modiraie site mige, albate age rast bege ke ye motarjeme irani dare.
> Asan ye morede estesnaie hast on.



kheyli ham estesnaayi nist aziz  
man ye kam havaasam be in chiz ha hast, age khaasti, ba'dan behet migam ke che member haye dige i ham in kaareh hastand. va az keshvar haye dige 

dar har sourat in forum be tor e vaazeh kaarbord e amniyati , va ettelaa'aati daareh.
man ham az vaghti be in yaarou mashkouk shodam ke 1 baar tou 1 forum e bi rabt post gozaashte boudam va oun ham online naboud, va forum ham yek te'daad e ziyaadi page daasht va behesh ham ezaafeh shod va ba'dan tou ye jaaye dige , in yaarou raaje' be oun post e man , ke yek jaaye birabt boud, porsid. in edde'aaye in fard ke post ha ra zakhire va tarjome mikonan, esbaat mikone.
ehtemaalan chand nafar hastand ke az in ID estefaade mikonand  nemidounam taa haalaa oun linki ke touye emzaaye @Surenas hast ra khoundi ya na, vali age oun link ra bebini, kheyli chizaa make sense mikone  


haman10 said:


> ehtemalan farzande gheyre shareie !! vazire etelaate arabestane
> oon iranie bi sharaf behtare bere ..........
> khak too sare babash baa een tarbiyati ke azesh kardan .........
> man be kessi eteham nemizanam ama tanha kesi ke ehtemalan farsi balade va faghat ba oona migarde
> oon yaro hossein hast



aziz, az koja ma'loum aslan taraf irani bashe? mage faghat iraniha farsi baladan?
dar har sourat, in yaarou gaaf e kheyli bozorgi daad, man ham hamin ra mikhaastam beshnavam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> kheyli ham estesnaayi nist aziz
> man ye kam havaasam be in chiz ha hast, age khaasti, ba'dan behet migam ke che member haye dige i ham in kaareh hastand. va az keshvar haye dige
> 
> dar har sourat in forum be tor e vaazeh kaarbord e amniyati , va ettelaa'aati daareh.
> man ham az vaghti be in yaarou mashkouk shodam ke 1 baar tou 1 forum e bi rabt post gozaashte boudam va oun ham online naboud, va forum ham yek te'daad e ziyaadi page daasht va behesh ham ezaafeh shod va ba'dan tou ye jaaye dige , in yaarou raaje' be oun post e man , ke yek jaaye birabt boud, porsid. in edde'aaye in fard ke post ha ra zakhire va tarjome mikonan, esbaat mikone.
> ehtemaalan chand nafar hastand ke az in ID estefaade mikonand  nemidounam taa haalaa oun linki ke touye emzaaye @Surenas hast ra khoundi ya na, vali age oun link ra bebini, kheyli chizaa make sense mikone
> 
> aziz, az koja ma'loum aslan taraf irani bashe? mage faghat iraniha farsi baladan?
> dar har sourat, in yaarou gaaf e kheyli bozorgi daad, man ham hamin ra mikhaastam beshnavam



Dar inke in forum rasad mishe shaki nist, mese kheili sitaie dg. Bara hamine ke baiad havasemun bashe chi migimo minevisim. Kheili az karbaraie ke injan momkene aslan ye fard nabashan, ye shabakeie hamahang bashan ke ba ham kar mikonan. Raftare bazia ham kamelan neshun mide engar pul migirano kar mikonan inja. Etefaghaie ajibi oftade inja, albate alan ke daram miram bekhabam, vali badan yadam bud migam.

Dustan felan shabe hamegi bekheir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falon

haman10 said:


> ehtemalan farzande gheyre shareie !! vazire etelaate arabestane
> 
> oon iranie bi sharaf behtare bere ..........
> 
> khak too sare babash baa een tarbiyati ke azesh kardan .........
> 
> man be kessi eteham nemizanam ama tanha kesi ke ehtemalan farsi balade va faghat ba oona migarde
> 
> oon yaro hossein hast


Hossein ki hast dadash ? ooni ke too farance bood ? oon ke mojahede

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Dar inke in forum rasad mishe shaki nist, mese kheili sitaie dg. Bara hamine ke baiad havasemun bashe chi migimo minevisim. Kheili az karbaraie ke injan momkene aslan ye fard nabashan, ye shabakeie hamahang bashan ke ba ham kar mikonan. Raftare bazia ham kamelan neshun mide engar pul migirano kar mikonan inja. Etefaghaie ajibi oftade inja, albate alan ke daram miram bekhabam, vali badan yadam bud migam.
> Dustan felan shabe hamegi bekheir.



Baraaye hamin ham man be kaarbaraaye irani tosiye mikonam ke ettelaa'aat e ghalat va dorost ra ba ham bedan. makhsousan raaje' be masaa'el e shakhsishoun va masaa'el e mohem. injouri ounha ham gij mishan. policy e man ke in hast, nesfe raast, nesfe dorough  dar mored e masaa'el e mohem ham, hattaa age ettelaa'aatetoun soukhteh ham hast, aslan tarjihan chizi nagid 

@Serpentine 
kheyli manoun, lotfan ba'dan oun daastan ha ra ham baraamoun ta'rif kon.
fe'lan shab bekheir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falon

doostan, chetori avatar ro mishe avaz kard. lay-out jadid cheghadr mozakhrafe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> doostan, chetori avatar ro mishe avaz kard. lay-out jadid cheghadr mozakhrafe



shoma rouye akset click kon, touye safhe i ke baaz mishe, baaz rouye akset click kon ta be safhe ye taghyir e aks beresi, ounja ham akset ra avaz kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Falon said:


> doostan, chetori avatar ro mishe avaz kard. lay-out jadid cheghadr mozakhrafe


Tashakor dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> Tashakor dadash


khahesh mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@SALMAN AL-FARSI 
Happy to see you dude again in the forum.
ye chand vaght boud ke shoma naboudi tou forum.


----------



## SOHEIL

dostan ... man to in forum rish sefid kardam ... age mikhaid dahane ina service she bayad be harfe man gosh bedid ... age mitonid begid ta begam chikar konid ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

be nazare man behtare 2 - 3 hafte be forumhaye khareji narid .

man ke 2 mahi mishe aslan naraftam unja va bookmarkam sectione irane .


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> dostan ... man to in forum rish sefid kardam ... age mikhaid dahane ina service she bayad be harfe man gosh bedid ... age mitonid begid ta begam chikar konid ...



khob begoo dige , chera miporsi !! 

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

aghayoon khanooma man az een be baad mikham har ja een arabaye bi sharaf post mizaram beram va hagheshoono bezaram kaf dasteshoon ,ama ba mantegh na ba trolling

alhassani ya har kore khare dige bashe , mikham kari bokonam khejalat bekeshan va dige poste zed-irani nazaran

...


----------



## Serpentine

dustan enghad be esmesh eshare nakonin inja, hala miad mibine mire be modiraie dg mige ke are hamash daran be zabune khodeshun be man fosh midan. khaheshan tuie in thread, hata be farsi ham ke shode, be keshvar, nejad ya meliati tohin nakonin.

haman man matlabeto viraiesh kardam.


----------



## SOHEIL

khob age gosh mikonid begam !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

SOHEIL said:


> khob age gosh mikonid begam !?



lol, cheghadr tulesh midi baba... engar General Relativity'e Einstein ro mikhad behemum yiad bede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> khob age gosh mikonid begam !?



begoo dg kho 
 


Serpentine said:


> haman man matlabeto viraiesh kardam.


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine : who is your avatar ?

and why the hell did u change it?? previous one was awesome


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine : who is your avatar ?
> 
> and why the hell did u change it?? previous one was awesome



It's shaheed Abbas Babaiee, one of my favorite heroes.
the previous one was kinda getting old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> It's shaheed Abbas Babaiee, one of my favorite heroes.
> the previous one was kinda getting old.



your heroes ?  he is our hero dude 

p.s all i'm saying is that your previous one was cool


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> your heroes ?  he is our hero dude
> 
> p.s all i'm saying is that your previous one was cool



I know man, I mean my personal favorite one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Esfand said:


> lol, cheghadr tulesh midi baba... engar General Relativity'e Einstein ro mikhad behemum yiad bede



be in natije residam ke bifaide hast ... kasi ejra nakhahad kard !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> be in natije residam ke bifaide hast ... kasi ejra nakhahad kard !



baad migam naz mikoni migi na .......

chizi gofti asan shoma? aval begoo shayad ejra bokonad !!


----------



## Ostad

hi guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> hi guys.



HI BRAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> HI BRAH


brah gofti ye chizi yadam oftad...

فاميل: اون درِ ماسته
مجري: درِ ماسته!؟
فاميل: بَرَ، چشتونو گرفته؟
مجري: کي درِ ماست ميخره آخه؟
فاميل: اونايي که با عجله ناهار ميخورن بعد در ماستشونو بر ميدارن ميندازن سطل آشغال، اونا براي اينکه اگه نصف ماستشون زياد مونده باشه کپک نزنه، اين دَرو ميخرن ميزارن روش که از آفت جوروگيري بشه.
مجري: حالا اين چند هست؟
فاميل: خريداري شما؟ ميخواي؟
مجري: مثلاً
فاميل: بايد زنگ بزنم بپرسم
مجري: به کي زنگ بزني!؟
فاميل: زنگ بزنم ببينم االان چند شده، تو همين ثانيه، چون ثانيه به ثانيه داره ميره بارا.
مجري: در ماسته اين!
فاميل: آقا من اينو به شما بفروشم خودم نميتونم بخرم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

SOHEIL said:


> be in natije residam ke bifaide hast ... kasi ejra nakhahad kard !



lol, arus khanoom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

agha hala yeki be man bege ghazie een yaro admin site dirooz chi bood? divoone ahmagh !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

1-bakhsh arabha va turkha tahrim

2-ijad rabete dosti ba hendi ha ( berid to ghesmat haye mokhtalef bakhsh hendi ha harfhaye mosbat bezanid )

3-ijad ekhtelaf beyn hendi ha va arabha/turkha

4-khonsa bodan nesbat be pakestani ha ! albatte bejoz shie ha !

5-pasokh nadadan be list siahi ke moteshakkel az tedadi arab/turk/... hast ... ke bayad tahie she ! yani jori raftar konid ke aslan ina ro nemibinid ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> 1-bakhsh arabha va turkha tahrim
> 
> 2-ijad rabete dosti ba hendi ha ( berid to ghesmat haye mokhtalef bakhsh hendi ha harfhaye mosbat bezanid )
> 
> 3-ijad ekhtelaf beyn hendi ha va arabha/turkha
> 
> 4-khonsa bodan nesbat be pakestani ha ! albatte bejoz shie ha !
> 
> 5-pasokh nadadan be list siahi ke moteshakkel az tedadi arab/turk/... hast ... ke bayad tahie she ! yani jori raftar konid ke aslan ina ro nemibinid ...


 begir az 3 moafegam.


----------



## SOHEIL

kollan kasaii ke yeki az parcham hashon arabestan/ordon/emarat/... kollan hashie khalij fars hast ignore konid ... 


Ostad said:


> begir az 3 moafegam.



manzor ine ke age ye hendi ba ina dargir shod , shoma bayad onja naghsh robah ro bazi koni !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> 1-bakhsh arabha va turkha tahrim
> 
> 2-ijad rabete dosti ba hendi ha ( berid to ghesmat haye mokhtalef bakhsh hendi ha harfhaye mosbat bezanid )
> 
> 3-ijad ekhtelaf beyn hendi ha va arabha/turkha
> 
> 4-khonsa bodan nesbat be pakestani ha ! albatte bejoz shie ha !
> 
> 5-pasokh nadadan be list siahi ke moteshakkel az tedadi arab/turk/... hast ... ke bayad tahie she ! yani jori raftar konid ke aslan ina ro nemibinid ...



agree with all except 5


----------



## SOHEIL

دروس مقطع راهنمایی/متوسطه سلفی ها: فیزیک انتهاری| آمادگی و احتراق| بمب سازی و آزمایشگاه| اثرات مواد شیمیایی در بمب| بمب شناسی| تعلیمات انفجاری| تاریخ ترور| انفجارات گسسته| ادبیات پیش از انفجار

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> ادبیات پیش از انفجار



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

:تو شناسنامه تکفیریا دو تا تاریخ هست
تاریخ تولد
تاریخ انفجار


:مکالمه یه تکفیری با برادرزادش

الهی من قربونت بشم، حالا منفجر شو عمو ببینه، یک...دو....سه​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

دعای مادر یک تکفیری برای پسرش : انشالله منفجر شی پسرم

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falon

SOHEIL said:


> دعای مادر یک تکفیری برای پسرش : انشالله منفجر شی پسرم


loool hehe 


haman10 said:


> agha hala yeki be man bege ghazie een yaro admin site dirooz chi bood? divoone ahmagh !


bala nesbat admin dishab goh khori ziad karde bood. martike heyfe noon. behtarin kar ine ke be harfesh goosh nakonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

*‎
تبلیغات تکفیری ها:

کلاس کجا ثبت نام کنم؟؟؟؟

(منفجران فجــیر)

کجا؟؟؟ 

(منفجران فجــیر)

چی؟منفجران فجیر

تلفن : انفجار 2تا بمب *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

bad az ye enfejare khob chi michasbe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

^^ghardash torokhoda link bezar vase injoor aksa! halemoon be ham khord !! https://defence.pk/threads/iran-forbids-kurdish-name-giving-in-kurdish-city.285960/#post-4920627 there is a show called arab got talent 

just so you guys know !

@Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@haman10 you dont like? it its Delicious..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 you dont like? it its Delicious..!



ahh maan   lol 

no its not 

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/chat/2716650/posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@haman10 you are a doctor for God's sake.


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> bad az ye enfejare khob chi michasbe ?



What are these round things in their bellys?


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> What are these round things in their bellys?


i don know..ask alhasani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> What are these round things in their bellys?



Good question !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> i don know..ask alhasani.


Why alhasani, do arabs eat lizards?

If so then better not, he maybe gets wrong, i dont wanna offend him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> Why alhasani, do arabs eat lizards?
> 
> If so then better not, he maybe gets wrong, i dont wanna offend him.


yeah.... you can use haman's link:
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/chat/2716650/posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> yeah.... you can use haman's link:
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/chat/2716650/posts


Well, not really my taste, but better than fryed cockroach, or dog soup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> Well, not really my taste, but better than fryed cockroach, or dog soup.


I can't agree with you more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


>




Don't be that b!tch Soheil

I'm eating right know as$hole

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Ostad said:


> bad az ye enfejare khob chi michasbe ?



lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## -SINAN-

Why you guys so prejudiced. Maybe it tastes wonderful like nothing on earth.... I would take a bite to to see how it tastes.

That said i wonder how you eat this thing.... do you peel the skin first ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand




----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iranigirl2

bebinam aya roozey keh basijiha to Tehran be embassy Britiania hamleh kardand, en eqiupmenataro keh techonology balayi dareh paray *jasoosi* peyda kardand?http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ning-post-in-the-heart-of-berlin-8921548.html


----------



## Ostad

iranigirl2 said:


> bebinam aya roozey keh basijiha to Tehran be embassy Britiania hamleh kardand, en eqiupmenataro keh techonology balayi dareh paray *jasoosi* peyda kardand?http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ning-post-in-the-heart-of-berlin-8921548.html



ta onjayi ke man midonam dakhele sakhtemane asli natonestan beran , va fagat shishe haye sakhtemon ro shekastan.


----------



## Ostad

where is every body?


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> where is every body?



 

We have the same problem in our section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

where is @rmi5 ?!!!

This thread is dying .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

im here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

iranigirl2 said:


> im here



Good .

I didn't want to die here alone .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

Ostad said:


> ta onjayi ke man midonam dakhele sakhtemane asli natonestan beran , va fagat shishe haye sakhtemon ro shekastan.


----------



## Azizam

where the hell is @rmi5?????


----------



## ای ایران

All Iranians should read this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-24823846

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> where is @rmi5 ?!!!
> 
> This thread is dying .


Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil, for You are with me;


----------



## iranigirl2

ای ایران said:


> All Iranians should read this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-24823846


vay, che vahshatnak...


----------



## Sam1980

Esfand said:


> Anybody know where @Sam1980 is? He is one of the few, sane people here



I was away, conducting business  But thanks for remembering me.


----------



## SOHEIL

fazaaye inja azaar dahande hast ... az in be baad faghat zamaani ke khabar e mohemmi elam beshe miam inja ... pas  dar zemn ... har kasi ke farsi balade Irani nist ... fekr nakonid inja hame Iranian ... age aghel baashid mesl man site ro tark mikonid ... bye !


----------



## Azizam

Sam1980 said:


> I was away, conducting business  But thanks for remembering me.


can you update the tourism thread with pictures of tourist attractions, culture and customs etc.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Azizam said:


> can you update the tourism thread with pictures of tourist attractions, culture and customs etc.?


r u a mod azizam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Marshmallow said:


> r u a mod azizam?


LOL no. do i look like a mod to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Azizam said:


> LOL no. do i look like a mod to you?


no u look like a red dragon to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Marshmallow said:


> no u look like a red dragon to me


that's a lion and i am a red lion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Haji inja chera shabihe qabrestun shode?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@iranigirl2 

Mituni akse alhasani ro ye bar dige neshun bedi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

kollang said:


> @iranigirl2
> 
> Mituni akse alhasani ro ye bar dige neshun bedi?


 

Inja dashteh mirafteh donbale doost dokhtaresh.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

iranigirl2 said:


> Inja dashteh mirafteh donbale doost dokhtaresh.....


Akso ro nemitunam bebinam.mishe aks ro dar qalebe link bezari?


----------



## Esfand

iranigirl2 said:


> Inja dashteh mirafteh donbale doost dokhtaresh.....



Neshasti poshte docharkhash? 


 


kollang said:


> Akso ro nemitunam bebinam.mishe aks ro dar qalebe link bezari?



http://imageshack.us/a/img46/6103/98t5.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Is it true Embassy of Pakistan hosts Iranian section which represent Iran in US?


----------



## iranigirl2

mafiya said:


> Is it true Embassy of Pakistan hosts Iranian section which represent Iran in US?


 
Yes.

*Interests Section of the Islamic Republic of Iran in Washington, DC United States*

c/o Embassy of Pakistan
2209 Wisconsin Avenue, NW
Washington
D.C.20007
United States


----------



## Bratva

iranigirl2 said:


> Yes.
> 
> *Interests Section of the Islamic Republic of Iran in Washington, DC United States*
> 
> c/o Embassy of Pakistan
> 2209 Wisconsin Avenue, NW
> Washington
> D.C.20007
> United States



Hmmmm,,, I wonder why specifically Pakistan, why not Iraqi or turkishembassy!


----------



## iranigirl2

mafiya said:


> Hmmmm,,, I wonder why specifically Pakistan, why not Iraqi or turkishembassy!


 
Why you have a problem with it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

iranigirl2 said:


> Why you have a problem with it?



May be due to close proximity of Pakistan so iranians can go to US embassy in Islamabad. I guess.

But why should I have a problem. I'm just wondering why they chose Pakistan specifically

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

mafiya said:


> May be due to close proximity of Pakistan so iranians can go to US embassy in Islamabad. I guess.
> 
> But why should I have a problem. I'm just wondering why they chose Pakistan specifically


 

* The U.S interest section is in Swiss Embassy in Iran*


----------



## Armstrong

iranigirl2 said:


> Why you have a problem with it?



Yes of course I do have a problem with it !  

You never sent me any of those wonderful juicy Iranian Dates as payment for using my Embassy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Armstrong said:


> Yes of course I do have a problem with it !
> 
> You never sent me any of those wonderful juicy Iranian Dates as payment for using my Embassy !


armstrong leave this thread alone go to ur fat kashmiri thread of hulwa pori n paey

chulo gum shud from here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Armstrong said:


> Yes of course I do have a problem with it !
> 
> You never sent me any of those wonderful juicy Iranian Dates as payment for using my Embassy !






 @Marshmallow

we don't have a clear view about pakistan !

is there any picture from pakistani students ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

@mohsen @SOHEIL @kollang

Did you guys hear about this?


Yellow Dogs shooting: US-Iranian band members killed in NY

BBC News - Yellow Dogs shooting: US-Iranian band members killed in NY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

haha , juice killed them


----------



## Sugarcane

Nazar Yab ---> http://nazriyab.com/?tehran

technology ta kojaha nofooz karde!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

BeyondHeretic said:


> haha , juice killed them


 ???


----------



## BeyondHeretic

iranigirl2 said:


> ???



it's on BBC , they had a dispute over money so one of them shot the other 3 , only it happened in America


----------



## The SiLent crY

LoveIcon said:


> Nazar Yab ---> http://nazriyab.com/?tehran
> 
> technology ta kojaha nofooz karde!!!



You made my day 

I don't know what to do with the foods people brought for us .

Look at this :

اصفهان 0 نذری

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Why am I never here?
Iranian section is so calm and chill, whereas Middle Eastern Affairs section is so violent and testosterony. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> خوب من کار ندارم سلام خوب بود یا بد ولی از یک چیز اطمینان دارم که جزع روزنامه های زنجیره ای نبود هم از نظر زمان انتشارش هم از نظر سابقه اش
> در ضمن این روزنامه به خاطر انتشار اسناد محرمانه توقیف شد نه به خاطر نشر اخبار دروغ و افترا .


پدر جان روزنامه به خاطر شکایت احمدی نژاد بسته شد وگرنه وزارت اطلاعات با اصرار خاتمی شکایتش رو پس گرفته بود
در ضمن حتی شکایت وزارت اطلاعات هم به خاطر افشای اسناد نبود به خاطر تحریف بود، دیگه حتی بی بی سی هم همین مطلب رو نوشته.


----------



## Esfand

iranigirl2 said:


> @LoveIcon how did you learn to speak Persian? Are you Iranian?



He lives in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

iranigirl2 said:


> @LoveIcon how did you learn to speak Persian? Are you Iranian?



I live in Iran so i know little Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

LoveIcon said:


> I live in Iran so i know little Persian.


 
Salam, chera to Iran zendegi mikonid? Che shahri?


----------



## Sugarcane

iranigirl2 said:


> @LoveIcon what do you do in Iran? Why do you live there?



Working as consultant --- You are asking questions like Police  


iranigirl2 said:


> Salam, chera to Iran zendegi mikonid? Che shahri?



dar tehran zendegi mikonum, shoma koja hastid?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesolar65

@haman10, Actually I am visiting this thread for the first time. If I want to know about any country, first thing I want to know about its food suitable for me. I have not gone through all the thread (no patience actually), but I am a fooddy by heart, not by stomach. I would like to know some thing about vegetarian Iranian food (only chicken, fish and goat if Non veg) and the daily staple food you eat at home(breakfast, lunch and dinner).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

LoveIcon said:


> Working as consultant --- You are asking questions like Police
> 
> dar tehran zendegi mikonum, shoma koja hastid?


 

bebakhshid man nimikhastan foozooli besheh... hamintoory porsidam, choon doost dashtam bedoonam shoma chetory Persian yad gerftid. Man to iran zendegy nimikonam. Nazri emsal che khordid? en website keh gozosheteh bodid nazri to California ham dareh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

iranigirl2 said:


> bebakhshid man nimikhastan foozooli besheh... hamintoory porsidam, choon doost dashtam bedoonam shoma chetory Persian yad gerftid. Man to iran zendegy nimikonam. Nazri emsal che khordid? en website keh gozosheteh bodid nazri to California ham dareh?



Persian (specially tehrani) is difficult, so still at beginner state in speaking but can understand. as far as nazari is concerned hichi na khordam. it's raining outside since yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

LoveIcon said:


> Persian (specially tehrani) is difficult, so still at beginner state in speaking but can understand. as far as nazari is concerned hichi na khordam. it's raining outside since yesterday


 
shoma to Iran hastid, aya noroz ham migirid? rast migid Persian "tehrani" khili sakhteh. Maslan vaghty keh be rap Persian goosh mikonam aslan nimifahmam khili "slang" jadedeh farsiro nimesheh yad gerefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

@Abii


Be nazar miyad shoma yek adameh bikar va ahmagh hastid keh faghat to in form neshastin motazir hastid yek kasi eshtebeh grammer ya spelling dashteh basheh.

Badesham khodeh shoma khili biadab hastid, kheili ham nejad parast va bad dahan. Kholaseh shoma yek TROLL behoodeh hasitid.


Man as shoma yek Troll mikham aslan be man replay nakonid. Mifahmy che migam? Ya enkeh inghadar bishoor hasti keh inro ham nimifahmy?


Omidvaram hadeh aghal to zendegy rooz mareh adameh behtri bashi na msleh inkeh to en form inghadar bishoor va bi adab hasty. Shayad seneh to az man khili balatar basheh vali maghzet hanooz kochooloo mondeh.


Inshallah khoda komaket bokoneh. Va shoma rooshteh fekeri va maghzy dashteh bazi. Shenidam ageh kaleh pacheh har jome bokhorid yek kam komak mikoneh be en aghab mondegy maghziyeh shoma.


----------



## Azizam

LoveIcon said:


> Working as consultant --- You are asking questions like Police
> 
> *dar tehran zendegi mikonum, shoma koja hastid?*


Does this mean "I live in Tehran, where are you from?"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Azizam said:


> Does this mean "I live in Tehran, where are you from?"?



Yes - My country flag is my nationality.  BTW - from where you are, your ID looks like Persian. 


iranigirl2 said:


> shoma to Iran hastid, aya noroz ham migirid? rast migid Persian "tehrani" khili sakhteh. Maslan vaghty keh be rap Persian goosh mikonam aslan nimifahmam khili "slang" jadedeh farsiro nimesheh yad gerefit.



Yeah, in Iran, I go to Pakistan every 3 months, next visit is in Dec and after that on noroz. Rest - agree 100%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

LoveIcon said:


> Yes - My country flag is my nationality.  BTW - from where you are, your ID looks like Persian.
> 
> Yeah, in Iran, I go to Pakistan every 3 months, next visit is in Dec and after that on noroz. Rest - agree 100%


lol no i picked up the name for the ID from an iranian friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

LoveIcon said:


> Yes - My country flag is my nationality.  BTW - from where you are, your ID looks like Persian.
> 
> Yeah, in Iran, I go to Pakistan every 3 months, next visit is in Dec and after that on noroz. Rest - agree 100%


 
Chera pakistanihay en form enghdar asabani va tondro hastand? ingar az sheeayan khosheshoon nimiyad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

iranigirl2 said:


> Chera pakistanihay en form enghdar asabani va tondro hastand? ingar az sheeayan khosheshoon nimiyad?



Result of proxy wars ..... i hope you will understand.


----------



## iranigirl2

LoveIcon said:


> Result of proxy wars ..... i hope you will understand.


 yani to Pakistan ham enghadar as shia badeshoon miyad?


----------



## Sugarcane

iranigirl2 said:


> yani to Pakistan ham enghadar as shia badeshoon miyad?



LOL!!! No, but have plenty of nut jobs with unlimited funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*عکس/ ذبح نوجوان سوری با سربند "رقیة بنت الحسین(ع)" (18+)*
ساعاتی پیش برخی شبکه های اجتماعی تصویر سر بریده یک نوجوان 16 ساله را منتشر کردند که یک وهابی تکفیری در حالی که سر این نوجوان را در دست دارد با آن عکس یادگاری گرفته است. این نوجوان شیعه در حالی که سربند «رقیة بنت الحسین(ع)» به سر بسته توسط این مزدوران به شهادت رسیده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@mohsen ,@SOHEIL in wahabia baz shoro kardan.
What Islam is this? | Page 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> @mohsen ,@SOHEIL in wahabia baz shoro kardan.
> What Islam is this? | Page 5



haraam zaade ro nemishe adam kard !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

hamayeh en karharo mikonan keh akharesh Biyaran iran. onvaghat tehroonham misheh mesleh baghdad roozi chand ta terrorist attack. on vaghat en iranihay meh ghadreh amniyat iranro nimidonand to fahman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

iranigirl2 said:


> @SOHEIL Man agar bekham yek cheezi keh didam to facebook keh ehsas mikonam khatarnak hastish report konam bayad be che jaiee to iran zang ya email bazanam? vaghty omadam iran baray zemeistan mitonam beram be police ya yek jaiee degh inro ethlah bedam?
> 
> 
> Lotfan agar kasi degiee inro midoneh beneviseh.



وزارت اطلاعات


----------



## SOHEIL

iranigirl2 said:


> yani khodam onja keh omadam mitonam beram report konam. Choon doost daram ghashang beheshoon neshoon bedam va toozi bedam.
> 
> en yani chi? *امکان ارتباط از خارج از کشور با شماره 113 مقدور می باشد *



in yani az kharej az Iran ham ba in shomare telephone mitoni report bedi !


----------



## iranigirl2

SOHEIL said:


> in yani az kharej az Iran ham ba in shomare telephone mitoni report bedi !


merci.


----------



## SOHEIL

*113 *​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

SOHEIL said:


> *113 *​


shoma onja kar mikonid?


----------



## SOHEIL

iranigirl2 said:


> shoma onja kar mikonid?


----------



## Sugarcane

Abdul Kassam Ismael, Grand Vizier of Persia in the 10th century, carried his 117,000 books with him wherever he went.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL 

agha ye ghalati kardam tarikhi !!

raftam too IMF as turka ozr khahi kardam !!

pashimoonam mese sag


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> agha ye ghalati kardam tarikhi !!
> 
> raftam too IMF as turka ozr khahi kardam !!
> 
> pashimoonam mese sag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>



ghalat kardam !! hala che booghi bokhoram 

bekhoda vaghean mese sag pahimoonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> ghalat kardam !! hala che booghi bokhoram
> 
> bekhoda vaghean mese sag pahimoonam



bikhial ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Ostad @iranigirl2 @mohsen 

chtorin baro bach ? 

che khabara ? 

@rmi5 ke dige nemiad !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> @Ostad @iranigirl2 @mohsen
> 
> chtorin baro bach ?
> 
> che khabara ?
> 
> @rmi5 ke dige nemiad !!


فارسی بلغور کن لطفا
ثانیا خدا رو شکر یه نفسی میاد و میره
ثالثا بالا غیرتا این تاپیکو بذار آروم بره جلو، وگرنه من یکی که بازش نمیکنم
رابعا تو کجا بودی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> فارسی بلغور کن لطفا
> ثانیا خدا رو شکر یه نفسی میاد و میره
> تو کجا بودی؟



چشم چرا میزنی ؟  

خدا روشکر! 110 سالگیتو ببینم داداش

من جایی نبوودم داداش من بن بوودم


----------



## iranigirl2

chera iran inghadar drone doorst mikoneh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> chera iran inghadar drone doorst mikoneh?



chon khataresh kamtare ! yani age bezananesh ye adam koshte nemishe !

ghabeliat haye ziadi ham dare dar soorati ke be cting edge tech beresi


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> chon khataresh kamtare ! yani age bezananesh ye adam koshte nemishe !
> 
> ghabeliat haye ziadi ham dare dar soorati ke be cting edge tech beresi


 

baray Iran az lahazeh defense deterrence chekar mitooneh bokoneh? chera inhameh modelhay mokhtaleef? benazar mireseh har chand mah yek bar yeki "unveil" misheh...


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> Going well, how about you?



mekhsi 

shoma khoobi ? bache haye golet khooban ?

rasti fozooli nabashe mitoonam beporsam chand saleshoone ?


----------



## iranigirl2

LoveIcon said:


> Abdul Kassam Ismael, Grand Vizier of Persia in the 10th century, carried his 117,000 books with him wherever he went.


 
???


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> baray Iran az lahazeh defense deterrence chekar mitooneh bokoneh?



khob bebin uav haee ke iran dare dorost mikone be 2 dard mikhoran felan :

1- border control ===> koshtan mostaghim terrorist ha
2- survailance 

ama khob dar ayande pahpad haee mikhad ru namaee she ke tavanaee haml mooshak zede keshti ru daran !! een yani yek tahdid bozorg vase amrika

felan bayad sabr dashte bashim !! ta ye mahe dige rq-170 va badesh .....

unveil mishan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

iranigirl2 said:


> ???



What????


----------



## haman10

@LoveIcon 
agha khob begoo nemikham begam !! chera narahat mishi  

khoda hefzeshoon kone


----------



## iranigirl2

LoveIcon said:


> What????


 
chera hamcheen kar ahmaghnaey mikard?


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> @LoveIcon
> agha khob begoo nemikham begam !! chera narahat mishi
> 
> khoda hefzeshoon kone



Narahat? man? Chera? Koja?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> Narahat? man? Chera? Koja?



een post mano khoondi aslan? :



haman10 said:


> mekhsi
> 
> shoma khoobi ? bache haye golet khooban ?
> 
> rasti fozooli nabashe mitoonam beporsam chand saleshoone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

iranigirl2 said:


> chera hamcheen kar ahmaghnaey mikard?



Are you talking about picture? 


haman10 said:


> een post mano khoondi aslan? :



Sorry, I haven't seen this post- 

Everything is OK - and my age is classified? 

Merci

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> Are you talking about picture?
> 
> Sorry, I haven't seen this post-
> 
> Everything is OK - and my age is classified?
> 
> Merci



loveicon jan ghashang maloome ke farsit hanooz kamel nashode !! 

i asked how old are your beautiful children ? 


but you replied : "my age is classified? "

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> loveicon jan ghashang maloome ke farsit hanooz kamel nashode !!
> 
> i asked how old are your beautiful children ?
> 
> 
> but you replied : "my age is classified? "
> 
> lol



LOL!!! Azizam - farsi is already difficult on top of that finghlish 

Dokhtar 6 saal, pisar 4.5 saal







Park-e-Jamshadieh 2 saal ghabal

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> LOL!!! Azizam - farsi is already difficult on top of that finghlish
> 
> Dokhtar 6 saal, pisar 4.5 saal
> 
> View attachment 10673
> 
> 
> Park-e-Jamshadieh 2 saal ghabal



vaaay khoda hefzeshoon kone !! mashallah !!

bezanam be takhte !!

چشم حسود کور!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Merci!!!!

Going to sleep - Shab bakhair


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad @iranigirl2 @mohsen
> 
> chtorin baro bach ?
> 
> che khabara ?
> 
> @rmi5 ke dige nemiad !!


salam ban shode bodi?
man fek kardam baz mese on dafe ba sosmarkhora dargir shodin akhe ba @rmi5 ham zaman raftin. 


iranigirl2 said:


> chera iran inghadar drone doorst mikoneh?


be katere inke drone khonemon baalaast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> salam ban shode bodi?
> man fek kardam baz mese on dafe ba sosmarkhora dargir shodin akhe ba @rmi5 ham zaman raftin.
> be katere inke drone khonemon baalaast.



are ban boodam !

ama rmi5 ban nist , dige nemiyad . khodesh too military.ir goft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Hussein

I'm sorry.. 

I read the whole stuff again and it was a misunderstanding.

I mistook you for Husseini and when i said "you" you mistook it as i'm referring to Iranians. Sorry again....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

LoveIcon said:


> LOL!!! Azizam - farsi is already difficult on top of that finghlish
> 
> Dokhtar 6 saal, pisar 4.5 saal
> 
> View attachment 10673
> 
> 
> Park-e-Jamshadieh 2 saal ghabal


They are so cute, God bless them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> @Hussein
> 
> I'm sorry..
> 
> I read the whole stuff again and it was a misunderstanding.
> 
> I mistook you for Husseini and when i said "you" you mistook it as i'm referring to Iranians. Sorry again....



the guy your mentioning has nothing to do with iran or iranians .

you can mention him in arab defense if need be 



anyhow how are you doing ? whats up in turkey ? is everything alright ?

in iran its all okey except a couple of terrorist operations : one in saravan and the other today in lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> the guy your mentioning has nothing to do with iran or iranians .
> 
> you can mention him in arab defense if need be



Who are you, the boss around here?


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> Who are you, the boss around here?



didnt feel like asking u 

and yeah , your always welcome to post here . but pls dont poke your nose in our internal matter 

kheyli mamnun .

lotf mikonin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> didnt feel like asking u
> 
> and yeah , your always welcome to post here . but pls dont poke your nose in our internal matter
> 
> kheyli mamnun .
> 
> lotf mikonin



Poking is OK, as long as it is not trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> the guy your mentioning has nothing to do with iran or iranians .
> 
> you can mention him in arab defense if need be



Mate it's irrelevant for me, if that guy is Iranian or not. A nation can not be held responsible because of a individuals misbehavior regardless of his position.



haman10 said:


> anyhow how are you doing ? whats up in turkey ? is everything alright ?



A few days ago (2-3 days). There was a meeting in Diyarbakır (a southeastern city) which was attended by Erdogan and Barzani and rest of the heavy guns.







In his speech, Erdogan used the word "Kurdistan"... now everybody is freaking out and raging.



haman10 said:


> in iran its all okey except a couple of terrorist operations : one in saravan and the other today in lebanon



I have no mercy for terrorists... you do a good job for hanging them. 


Esfand said:


> Who are you, the boss around here?



Don't mess with my Iranian buddy. Try me, I'm always open for a challenge.... use this thread.

Çay Bahçesi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> Poking is OK, as long as it is not trolling



yes your right , sorry mate 

i really get furious when i see my people dying in terrorist acts . sorry i was over-reactive 



Sinan said:


> A few days ago (2-3 days). There was a meeting in Diyarbakır (a southeastern city) which was attended by Erdogan and Barzani and rest of the heavy guns.
> In his speech, Erdogan used the word "Kurdistan"... now everybody is freaking out and raging.





whats your position on his words ? 

you know i really dont support the kurdistan autonumos region !! i hate separatist ideas so much!!

specially if they are terrorist too !! for ex pkk and pjak !!

thank to the lord , our kurds are nationalist !!



Sinan said:


> Don't mess with my Iranian buddy. Try me, I'm always open for a challenge.... use this thread.
> 
> Çay Bahçesi



lol thank u bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> y
> 
> whats your position on his words ?
> 
> you know i really dont support the kurdistan autonumos region !! i hate separatist ideas so much!!
> 
> specially if they are terrorist too !! for ex pkk and pjak !!
> 
> thank to the lord , our kurds are nationalist !!



Hımm.. that question is complicated. Of course there shouldn't be some much fret over one word. But the meaning of Kurdistan to Kurds is different from what we understand.

I'm in for improvements for Kurds but when it comes to seperatist ideas.... we Turk's are very nationalist.

Often they say that they want freedom for Ocalan... I mean he was the head PKK and responsible for many deaths. I know government will never let loose him but let's say if that happened. If i know my people... there will be rivers of blood... We are so sensitive about this subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

What does *ajrā▫īl* mean in Farsi or is there a similar sounding word in Farsi.


----------



## iranigirl2

cloud_9 said:


> What does *ajrā▫īl* mean in Farsi or is there a similar sounding word in Farsi.


 
You mean Azrail?


----------



## KingMamba

Heard you guys just want jeans and music in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

iranigirl2 said:


> You mean Azrail?


Yeah!


----------



## iranigirl2

cloud_9 said:


> Yeah!


 
angel of death

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> Heard you guys just want jeans and music in Iran.



yep dude !!

so i was listening to music the other day , 2 SWAT teams suddenly stoped my car and blow it up with rpg7 missile .

i was taken to intelligence ministry to answer questions .

beaten up like hell i just realized was in ksa listening to rap !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Syrian Lion bro do u know why my syrian flag doesnt show ?

i'm starting to become furious ! i hope its not a political move , and the prob is going to be solved


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> @Syrian Lion bro do u know why my syrian flag doesnt show ?
> 
> i'm starting to become furious ! i hope its not a political move , and the prob is going to be solved


I really don't know, you should tell the webmaster about it... I hope it is not political move either 

it is not showing on mine either...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@WebMaster : mate why doesnt my syrian flag show ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Im going to tell webmaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

een ahamag khial karde man daram jedi harf mizanam !!

ever heard of sarcasm ?  lol

Saudi Arabia keeps military trade crown


----------



## mohsen

haman10 میدونی ماجرای این عکسه چیه؟ یا کی پستش کرده؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> haman10 میدونی ماجرای این عکسه چیه؟ یا کی پستش کرده؟



nemidoonam vala too military.ir bood .

aks jalebie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

داداش محسن یه سوتی دادی بد!!

این عکسی که از اف-16 پست کردی ماکته !!

http://www.arcair.com/Fea1/301-400/Fea341_F-16_Koppelaar/05.canopy.JPG

be ebarate dige , ridi 

@mohsen


----------



## haman10

@mohammadmahdi 

salam dadash ! khosh oomadi !

kojaee hastin ? tooye forum dige ham hastin ya faghat inja?


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> داداش محسن یه سوتی دادی بد!!
> 
> این عکسی که از اف-16 پست کردی ماکته !!
> 
> http://www.arcair.com/Fea1/301-400/Fea341_F-16_Koppelaar/05.canopy.JPG
> 
> be ebarate dige , ridi
> 
> @mohsen


مدل بود ولی تقصی نداشت، اگه این یارو نگفته بود صد سال سیام نمیفهمیدین
بقیشو داشته باش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Death to juice state everyone.


----------



## haman10

Water Car Engineer said:


> Death to juice state everyone.



juice state ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

haman10 said:


> juice state ?



The juice will payy!!


----------



## haman10

Water Car Engineer said:


> The juice will payy!!



who is juice ? u mean usa ?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

haman10 said:


> who is juice ? u mean usa ?



Dont act like you dont know who the juice are. Their treason against humanity will be dealt with!


----------



## haman10

Water Car Engineer said:


> Dont act like you dont know who the juice are. Their treason against humanity will be dealt with!



i really dont know what you are talking about .


----------



## Water Car Engineer

haman10 said:


> i really dont know what you are talking about .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@haman10
I forgot to mention this.


> xenon jan (jan means dear in persian !)


Its the same in Turkish, it has two meanings one is ''Dear'' like you said and other is ''Life''
Its written ''Can'' but spoken the same as in Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> @haman10
> I forgot to mention this.
> 
> Its the same in Turkish, it has two meanings one is ''Dear'' like you said and other is ''Life''
> Its written ''Can'' but spoken the same as in Persian.



it has the exact same meanings in persian 

u may dont know but iam azeri and i know azeri just a little bit !

persian and turkish languages are very very familiar  



Water Car Engineer said:


>



any chance youre talking about israhell?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> it has the exact same meanings in persian
> 
> u may dont know but iam azeri and i know azeri just a little bit !
> 
> persian and turkish languages are very very familiar


Ohh, than you maybe do not like it if i say it but you are a *TURK*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Ohh, than you maybe do not like it if i say it but you are a *TURK*.



bro
although turks and azeris are different ,
but yeah i'm firstly *IRANIAN* then azeri (or turk as u call it)   

you know i really dont believe in ethnicity crap just like u ! i doesnt matter if someone in turkey is kurd or turk , they are all turkish .

same here ! we really dont care about our ethnecity here , no matter azeri , kurd , ... or persian ; we are all iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> bro
> although turks and azeris are different ,
> but yeah i'm firstly *IRANIAN* then azeri (or turk as u call it)
> 
> you know i really dont believe in ethnicity crap just like u ! i doesnt matter if someone in turkey is kurd or turk , they are all turkish .
> 
> same here ! we really dont care about our ethnecity here , no matter azeri , kurd , ... or persian ; we are all iranian


Thats what i wanted to say, we know that many Azeris in Iran feel themselves as Iranian first and thats ok, its everyones own decision to feel himself whatever he wants. 

There are also many minoritys in Turkey who feels themselves as Turkish first, take @Neptune as exsample.
In the end you are what you feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> it has the exact same meanings in persian
> 
> u may dont know but iam azeri and i know azeri just a little bit !
> 
> persian and turkish languages are very very familiar
> 
> any chance youre talking about israhell?



So you are a Turk ?  

No wonder, i felt affinity. Blood attracts mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> So you are a Turk ?
> 
> No wonder, i felt affinity. Blood attracts mate.


Dude, i have the feeling that a Iranian mob is goind to lynch us any moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

xenon54 said:


> Dude, i have the feeling that a Iranian mob is goind to lynch us any moment.


Nah,most are good.
Btw,my Iranian friends here(Iranian section)are in high places.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Dude, i have the feeling that a Iranian mob is goind to lynch us any moment.



no lol !! this thread is created for off-topic posts 



T-123456 said:


> Nah,most are good.
> Btw,my Iranian friends here(Iranian section)are in high places.



who ? 
are you talking about serpentine?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Dude, i have the feeling that a Iranian mob is goind to lynch us any moment.



Nah, they are good people. We are on good terms with them since Atatwolf has been left.



haman10 said:


> no lol !! this thread is created for off-topic posts



Not because of off-topics. But we declared you Turk and will make you join us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

haman10 said:


> no lol !! this thread is created for off-topic posts
> 
> 
> 
> who ?
> are you talking about serpentine?


I said friend*s*,there are others to

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Dude, i have the feeling that a Iranian mob is goind to lynch us any moment.



at first i thought you said mod !!

there is no iranian mob here ! so feel free :d

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

BTW your 200th page is filled with massages from *Turks*.


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> 1-Nah, they are good people. We are on good terms with them since Atatwolf has been left.


atatwolf was racist  



Sinan said:


> Not because of off-topics. But we declared you Turk and will make you join us



iranian people dont really feel seperated from turkish people

we are the same , any problem is made by stupid politics



xenon54 said:


> BTW your 200th page is filled with massages from *Turks*.



you are always welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> you are always welcome


I mean *every single* message is from a *Turk*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> atatwolf was racist



Atatwolf was something above racist....if you are a Turkic it's okay, if not.....





haman10 said:


> iranian people dont really feel seperated from turkish people
> 
> we are the same , any problem is made by stupid politics



Mate, what i'm trying to say is... how can i explain. If you have Turkic blood, we feel connected.

I have met with 2 azeris in my life. Before knowing they are Azeris, we had been best buddies in 5 minutes. It's something amazing. Blood really attracts mate, it is something entirely different, i think. 



xenon54 said:


> I mean *every single* message is from a *Turk*



Nah, he is Iranian. If he had been born under Iranian flag. He is eating and drinking Iran's food. He is Iranian.

But Turkic blood runs through his veins. That's why we feel connected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, what i'm trying to say is... how can i explain. If you have Turkic blood, we feel connected.
> 
> I have met with 2 azeris in my life. Before knowing they are Azeris, we had been best buddies in 5 minutes. It's something amazing. Blood really attracts mate, it is something entirely different, i think.


I dont know if @rmi5 and @Ostad are azaris but they are also sympathic to me.



Sinan said:


> Nah, he is Iranian. If he had been born under Iranian flag. He is eating and drinking Iran's food. He is Iranian.
> 
> But Turkic blood runs through his veins. That's why we feel connected.


I know but, let me tease him a little bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> I dont know if @rmi5 and @Ostad are azaris but they are also sympathic to me.


Lolz , rmi is Azeri too ? ? ?  Now you mentioned at the start of this thread we get along with Rmi and Haman most. 

I don't know Ostad , for now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Lolz , rmi is Azeri too ? ? ?  Now you mentioned at the start of this thread we get along with Rmi and Haman most.
> 
> I don't know Ostad , for now





xenon54 said:


> I dont know if @rmi5 and @Ostad are azaris but they are also sympathic to me.
> 
> 
> I know but, let me tease him a little bit.



yashasin butun turk arkadaslar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> yashasin butun turk arkadaslar.



yashasin kardesh !! 

you know guys the only one between me rmi5 and ostad , the one who really knows turkish language is @Ostad

@Sinan @xenon54 @T-123456

tnx brothers for your nice comments 



Sinan said:


> But Turkic blood runs through his veins. That's why we feel connected.



the reason that we feel connected is not just blood , its the close culture between iran and turkey .

our countries share alot and everybody knows that

non-azeri iranians also share the same vision !

our leader is azeri !! although these things really dont matter here in iran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

check this out :

Keshe Foundation - Was US Spy Drone Captured by Iranian Flying Saucer?

@Ostad @SOHEIL @mohsen @iranigirl2 @S00R3NA @Serpentine 



say what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> check this out :
> 
> Keshe Foundation - Was US Spy Drone Captured by Iranian Flying Saucer?
> 
> @Ostad @SOHEIL @mohsen @iranigirl2 @S00R3NA @Serpentine
> 
> 
> 
> say what ?


we have the drone ..let them talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> check this out :
> 
> Keshe Foundation - Was US Spy Drone Captured by Iranian Flying Saucer?
> 
> @Ostad @SOHEIL @mohsen @iranigirl2 @S00R3NA @Serpentine
> 
> 
> 
> say what ?


we have plenty of these these crazy Iranian, both in Iran and outside. one says our F-14 has been shot by a UFO, another one says Iranian UFO has captured the RQ170. and there is another one who built a device to predict the future.
they shape good scenario for a comedy movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> we have the drone ..let them talk.



no bro !! he doesnt say its not captured !! its really an interesting article!! the keshe foundation is founded by an iranian .

he claims he gave iran plasma tech and it was an iranian sauser who captured the drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> we have plenty of these these crazy Iranian, both in Iran and outside. one says our F-14 is hitted by a UFO, another one says Iranian UFO has captured the RQ170. and there is another one who built a device to predict the future.
> they shape good scenario for a comedy movie.



i totally agree !

but this crazy was an smart crazy !! read the article if u had time


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> no bro !! he doesnt say its not captured !! its really an interesting article!! the keshe foundation is founded by an iranian .
> 
> he claims he gave iran plasma tech and it was an iranian sauser who captured the drone


sorry i stopped reading from this part


> *Does Iran have a space program more advanced than NASA's?*


i am going to read it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> sorry i stopped reading from this part



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> who ?
> are you talking about serpentine?



In case you didn't know, I have established the best relations with Turkish members (good ones) before any of you even came to PDF. 

And guess what? I've achieved this despite the fact that I'm a white Persian supremacist, also a fascist, as atatwolf always called me. 

@T-123456
@Sinan
@xenon54
@BronzePlaque
@TurAr (That I miss him since he hasn't visited for a long time)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

i dont think so ... but technically, its possible... us was testing Avrocar about 60 or 70 years ago.

pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> In case you didn't know, I have established the best relations with Turkish members (good ones) before any of you even came to PDF.
> 
> And guess what? I've achieved this despite the fact that I'm a white Persian supremacist, also a fascist, as atatwolf always called me.



first of all , i wont envy u ! 

second , i'm also white so gimme a break

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

ایران و هیولای بین الملل


> یک نویسنده غربی چند ماه پیش گفته بود اگر این جهان را از فضا نگاه کنید فک میکنید دو قدرت در جهان وجود دارد.چون رسانه ها در تسخیر دو واقعیت هستند. آمریکا در چالش با ایران و ایران در حال دفاع از خود و ماندگاری.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> Keshe Foundation - Was US Spy Drone Captured by Iranian Flying Saucer?


there is also another possibility. iran has opened a door to the parallel universe and used the technology from the other side 
after nearly 5 years still no one knows how iran captured that drone. at the moment what matters is what we have achieved from capturing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

xenon54 said:


> Thats what i wanted to say, we know that many Azeris in Iran feel themselves as Iranian first and thats ok, its everyones own decision to feel himself whatever he wants.
> 
> There are also many minoritys in Turkey who feels themselves as Turkish first, take @Neptune as exsample.
> In the end you are what you feel.



actually since my vacation to Russia, I firstly feel Circassian . But in military, wars and PDF: that case is different bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

I need IAI Heron Blueprints !

Like this :


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Like this :



is that a blueprint soli?


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> is that a blueprint soli?



For 3D modeling !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

SOHEIL said:


> I need IAI Heron Blueprints !
> 
> Like this :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> For 3D modeling !



will this help ?

Heron/Shoval/Eitan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## haman10

nothing , sorry bro 

just this cute funny thing:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Pls join the poll fellas

NATO extends Operation Active Fence for an additional year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 hall oomadi, rasman ... to systeme nazarsanjishoon . hala hatta age natige dar biad ke bemoonan, bazam engar ke irania beheshoon matalak endakhtan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> haman10 hall oomadi, rasman ... to systeme nazarsanjishoon . hala hatta age natige dar biad ke bemoonan, bazam engar ke irania beheshoon matalak endakhtan.



محسن داداش متوجه نشدم . میشه به فارسی بگی؟

@Serpentine :

agha chera az kurda hemayat mikoni ?

mikhan berinan too soriye bi sharafa


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> mikhan berinan too soriye bi sharafa


kord ha tighe 2labe vase iran hastan. age beshe dorost azashoon estefade kard mishe zarbe bozorgi be turky zad age nashe controleshon kard ehtemalan dar aiande nazdik dahane khod ma ro service mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> age nashe controleshon kard ehtemalan dar aiande nazdik dahane khod ma ro service mikonan.



chetori ? kordaye ma nasionalistan .


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> محسن داداش متوجه نشدم . میشه به فارسی بگی؟
> 
> @Serpentine :
> 
> agha chera az kurda hemayat mikoni ?
> 
> mikhan berinan too soriye bi sharafa



man az kurda va jodaie talab hashun hemaiat nemikonam. alan ham tu surie karashun ba inke baraie hokumat nabude, vali be nafe hokumat tamum shode. koli alqaeda va terrorist koshtan, haminke alan alaihe hokumat nemijangan khodesh kheili khube.

man onja faghat khastam dorughe on karbare maruf ke nemikham esmesho biaram ro barmala konam, chon dasht chert migoft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> chetori ? kordaye ma nasionalistan .


doroste ama ba iek sery tablighate 10 sale keshvar farzi kurdestan (tashkil shode az kurd haie araqi va soori) oonvaght hamin kurd haie nasionaliste ma ergh kurdishon bala mizane va mikhan mesle 2 ta hamsaieie digashoon be keshvare kurdestan bepeyvandan. ama age ma az potansiel haie be vejood amade dar syria estefade konim va iekjoori kurd haie khodemoon ro ba kurd haie syria motahed konim alaihe dolate turkie oonvaght behtarin sood ro mishe az esteghlale kurdestan syria bord. behtarin abzar ham rasane haie kurdi zaban va tablighat vasi az vaziate kurd haie khodemoon hast. age dast najonboonim ta sale 1400 baiad negarane kurdestan khodemoon bashim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> doroste ama ba iek sery tablighate 10 sale keshvar farzi kurdestan (tashkil shode az kurd haie araqi va soori) oonvaght hamin kurd haie nasionaliste ma ergh kurdishon bala mizane va mikhan mesle 2 ta hamsaieie digashoon be keshvare kurdestan bepeyvandan. ama age ma az potansiel haie be vejood amade dar syria estefade konim va iekjoori kurd haie khodemoon ro ba kurd haie syria motahed konim alaihe dolate turkie oonvaght behtarin sood ro mishe az esteghlale kurdestan syria bord. behtarin abzar ham rasane haie kurdi zaban va tablighat vasi az vaziate kurd haie khodemoon hast. age dast najonboonim ta sale 1400 baiad negarane kurdestan khodemoon bashim.



man fekr nemikonam ke iran bezare too soriye kurda hokoomat mostaghel tashkil bedan .

dar zemn aslan negaran kurdaye iran nabash !! 

man too kermanshah zendegi mikonam , tarze tafakoreshoon dastame !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

**

@haman10 @mohsen @SOHEIL@Serpentine @Ostad@S00R3NA@ای ایران @kollang @

*Air Force Seeks Laser Weapons for Next Generation Fighters | USNI News*


*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> **
> 
> 
> *Air Force Seeks Laser Weapons for Next Generation Fighters | USNI News*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *




meet the next generation american weapon :

the terminator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

@haman10 

US Army robots will outnumber human soldiers 10 to 1 by 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> @haman10
> 
> US Army robots will outnumber human soldiers 10 to 1 by 2023



lol 

how did they reach 2023 ? just wondering 

village idiots


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> how did they reach 2023 ? just wondering
> 
> village idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> بله تهرانیا خوبین اما تو این دوره زمونه یه ذره دنیا رو بیشتر دوست دارن تا آخرت.بچه کرمانشاهی چند سالته؟انگلیسیت خیلی خوبه.منم اومدم حال اسراییلیا رو بگیریم



چاکریم !

.من 22 سالمه شما چی؟

اره بچه کرمانشاهم از کجا فهمیدی؟

انگلیسی شمام خوبه . البته اسراییلی ها سوسکن تویه این فرم !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

haman10 said:


> چاکریم !
> 
> .من 22 سالمه شما چی؟
> 
> اره بچه کرمانشاهم از کجا فهمیدی؟
> 
> انگلیسی شمام خوبه . البته اسراییلی ها سوسکن تویه این فرم !


از تو پروفایلت منم 23 ام خوشبختم.روحانی یا جلیلی؟
من راستش خیلی از چیزایی که میگم تو گوگل ترنسلیت میزنم.دیگه فروم های کجا میری؟
سربازی رفتی؟چکاره ای؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

iranigirl2 said:


> @haman10
> 
> US Army robots will outnumber human soldiers 10 to 1 by 2023


اینا همه اعتبارشون رو از دست دادن، شکست پشت شکست، ایرانم که قربونش برم بهترین تکنولوژیشون رو با خفت بارترین شکل ممکن تصاحب کرد.
حالا میخوان با این خبرا روحیه پوکیده خودشون رو بازسازی کنن
در ضمن این سایتی که لینکش رو گذاشتی ماله یه مشت روانیه، ایران دیوونشون کرده، یه نگاهی به اخبارشون درباره ایران بنداز میفهمی

ما اینیم:
Super Duper Iran..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> از تو پروفایلت منم 23 ام خوشبختم.روحانی یا جلیلی؟
> من راستش خیلی از چیزایی که میگم تو گوگل ترنسلیت میزنم.دیگه فروم های کجا میری؟
> سربازی رفتی؟چکاره ای؟



هیچ کدوم ! ولایتی رو عشق است 

man tooye military.ir ham hastam . ama felan moshkel dare sitesh

سربازی نه ! دارم درس می خونم فعلا

شما چی؟


----------



## Ayush

@SOHEIL now i know why u dont come to naswarville now. because of this chill thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

mohammadmahdi said:


> از تو پروفایلت منم 23 ام خوشبختم.روحانی یا جلیلی؟
> من راستش خیلی از چیزایی که میگم تو گوگل ترنسلیت میزنم.دیگه فروم های کجا میری؟
> سربازی رفتی؟چکاره ای؟



Welcome to Defence.pk! 

Please don't use non-English outside of Iranian chill thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

mohammadmahdi said:


> بله تهرانیا خوبین اما تو این دوره زمونه یه ذره دنیا رو بیشتر دوست دارن تا آخرت.بچه کرمانشاهی چند سالته؟انگلیسیت خیلی خوبه.منم اومدم حال اسراییلیا رو بگیریم


فارسی فقط توی این تاپیک بنویس وگرنه بن میشی
در ضمن توی تاپیکهای مربوط به دستاوردای ایران سربه سر اونا نذار چون نتیجش این میشه که تاپیکمون با مطالب غیر مرتبط پر میشه
خودمون ضرر میکنیم، هر چی خواستی توی تاپیکهای سیاسی که کم هم نیستن باهاشون در بیفت
این که هی میگی شما رو نابود میکنیم تاثیر منفی روی مخاطب داره، به جاش وحشیگریاشون رو به رخشون بکش ببین چطوری تو لاک دفاعی فرو میرن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

WebMaster said:


> Welcome to Defence.pk!
> 
> Please don't use non-English outside of Iranian chill thread.


ok thanks .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

mohammadmahdi said:


> ok thanks .....


welcome to pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> @SOHEIL now i know why u dont come to naswarville now. because of this chill thread.



instead , you guys can come over here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

haman10 said:


> هیچ کدوم ! ولایتی رو عشق است
> 
> man tooye military.ir ham hastam . ama felan moshkel dare sitesh
> 
> سربازی نه ! دارم درس می خونم فعلا
> 
> شما چی؟


I am gonig to military duty.Not studing...
manam tu militaryir budam... albate esmamo yadam nemiad akharin bar 2 sal pish budam.man be jalili ray dadam.
age dust dashti hosele bezar ino bekhun kheyli jalebe 
dare mige sale 2022 che tefaghi miofte...ba hosle bekhun.khoshbakhtam bahat ashan shodam dadash hamushe movafagh bashi.chi mikhuni?etelaat nezamit balas?..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> instead , you guys can come over here


so,why is ur country flag showing syria??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> so,why is ur country flag showing syria??



we are almost the same country ! 

i love syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohammadmahdi

mohsen said:


> فارسی فقط توی این تاپیک بنویس وگرنه بن میشی
> در ضمن توی تاپیکهای مربوط به دستاوردای ایران سربه سر اونا نذار چون نتیجش این میشه که تاپیکمون با مطالب غیر مرطبت پر میشه
> خودمون ضرر میکنیم، هر چی خواستی توی تاپیکهای سیاسی که کم هم نیستن باهاشون در بیفت
> این که هی میگی شما رو نابود میکنیم تاثیر منفی روی مخاطب داره، به جاش وحشیگریاشون رو به رخشون بکش ببین چطوری تو لاک دفاعی فرو میرن


ok u are right.I try not to say that more..man az harfaye siasi khosham miad amma jahaye nezami bahse motefareghe dg nemikonam.khoshbakhtam.albate haghighat ro bayad goft be har hal shayd nabayad injuri begam....


----------



## mohsen

دو ساعته میخواستم یه کامنت بذارم و یه نرم افزار بهتون معرفی کنم ولی نمیتونستم آخرش متوجه شدم سایت نمیذاره لینک نرم افزار قرار بدم
لامصب حتی یه ارور هم نمیداد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> khoshbakhtam bahat ashan shodam dadash hamushe movafagh bashi.chi mikhuni?etelaat nezamit balas?..



manam kheyli khoshbakhtam !! mamnun

man pezeshki mikhoonam .

etelaate nezaamim badak nist , ye chizaee baladam 

good night everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

mohsen said:


> دو ساعته میخواستم یه کامنت بذارم و یه نرم افزار بهتون معرفی کنم ولی نمیتونستم آخرش متوجه شدم سایت نمیذاره لینک نرم افزار قرار بدم
> لامصب حتی یه ارور هم نمیداد


shoma gofti farsi type nakon khodet dari farsi minivisi.
vali hala chera nabayad goft shoma tu felestin mundani nistid va nabud mishid?
bale manam alan motevajeh shodam link nemishe gozasht



Ayush said:


> so,why is ur country flag showing syria??


hey u guy how are u?we love syria



haman10 said:


> manam kheyli khoshbakhtam !! mamnun
> 
> man pezeshki mikhoonam .
> 
> etelaate nezaamim badak nist , ye chizaee baladam
> 
> good night everyone


khoshhala shodam shabe shoma bekheir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

mohammadmahdi said:


> shoma gofti farsi type nakon khodet dari farsi minivisi.
> vali hala chera nabayad goft shoma tu felestin mundani nistid va nabud mishid?
> bale manam alan motevajeh shodam link nemishe gozasht
> 
> 
> hey u guy how are u?we love syria
> 
> 
> khoshhala shodam shabe shoma bekheir


شما انگار کامنت من رو هول هولکی خوندی
گفتم فقط توی این تاپیک فارسی صحبت کن یعنی اینجا فارسی آزاده بقیه جاها ممنوعه
بهت قول میدم تا صد سال دیگه هم بگی ما شما رو نابود میکنیم طرف یه مشت موس موس بکنه و ترغیبت کنه تا بازم بگی. هدفشون همینه که ایران رو جنگ طلب نشون بدن. شما به جاش بگو فلسطینیا زمیناشون رو پس میگیرن بگو رزیم جعلی شما در حال انحطاطه. بگو شما اشغالگرید
البته اون طرفم فوری بر میگرده میگه نه ما نیستیم مسلمونا سرزمینهای ما رو گرفتن که دیگه همچین موقعی باید حرف زدن رو تموم کنی و با مدرک بری تو سینشون، که اینم یعنی کلی وقت گذاشتن و تو اینترنت گشتن که بعید میدونم شما بتونی


----------



## mohammadmahdi

mohsen said:


> شما انگار کامنت من رو هول هولکی خوندی
> گفتم وقتی توی این تاپیک فارسی صحبت کن
> بهت قول میدم تا صد سال دیگه هم بگی ما شما رو نابود میکنیم طرف یه مشت موس موس بکنه و ترغیبت کنه تا بازم بگی. هدفشون همینه که ایران رو جنگ طلب نشون بدن. شما به جاش بگو فلسطینیا زمیناشون رو پس میگیرن بگو رزیم جعلی شما در حال انحطاطه. بگو شما اشغالگرید
> البته اون طرفم فوری بر میگرده میگه نه ما نیستیم مسلمونا سرزمینهای ما رو گرفتن که دیگه همچین موقعی باید حرف زدن رو تموم کنی و با مدرک بری تو سینشون، که اینم یعنی کلی وقت گذاشتن و تو اینترنت گشتن که بعید میدونم شما بتونی


نه من حوصلشو ندارم.حرف شما درسته نباید گفت نابودتون میکنیم.6 7 میلیون از اینا هستن حالا من به 2 3 تاشون بگم و ثابت کنم اشغالگرو اینا چه فرقی میکنه.البته صد سال که طول نمیکشه من مطعنم زیر 10 سال دیگه رژیم صهیونیستی وجود نداره.آقا خوشحال شدم شبت بخیر ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

@Serpentine ,a question.
Who are the persons on your avatar?


----------



## The SiLent crY

T-123456 said:


> @Serpentine ,a question.
> Who are the persons on your avatar?



Iran - Iraq war picture gallery | Page 15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

> در طرح دو فوریتی که توسط جواد کریمی قدوسی عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس تهیه و به هیات رئیسه مجلس ارائه شده است، دو بار به معاهده «ان پی تی» که مهترین مبحث حقوق بین الملل در بحث انرژی اتمی است، اشاره شده و عجیب آنکه هر دوبار هم به زبان انگلیسی و هم به زبان فارسی نام این معاهده «ام پی تی، mpt» درج شده است. یک بار در عنوان طرح 5 صفحه ای و یک بار در متن آن به زبان انگلیسی.
> 
> این طرح 5 صفحه ای که با خط خود کریمی قدوسی توسط اداره قوانین مجلس تکثیر و در اختیار خبرنگاران قرار گرفته است در کادر مربوط به عنوان طرح این عبارت را با خود دارد: «الزام دولت به حفظ حقوق مسلم هسته ای و مصادیق آن در چهارچوب معاهده "ام پی تی" در مذاکرات هسته ای».
> 
> در بند نهم این طرح نیز کریمی قدوسی عینا چنین نوشته است: «هر گونه موافقت با خواسته های طرف مقابل نباید خارج از معاهده "mpt" باشد».
> 
> "ان.پی.تی" مخفف نام انگلیسی "معاهده منع گسترش هسته‌ای" (Nuclear Non- Proliferation Treaty) است.
> 
> نکته مهمتر آنکه این طرح با امضای 110 نماینده و بدون هیچ اصلاحی در این عبارت به هیات رئیسه تحویل شده است. این یعنی یا این 110 نفر هم نام درست مهمترین معاهده هسته ای جهان را نمی دانستند. یا اینکه این طرح را چشم بسته امضا کرده اند.


----------



## haman10

@Ostad

bah bah che khosh khat ham hast !! 

khejalat avare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad
> 
> bah bah che khosh khat ham hast !!
> 
> khejalat avare



ایشون دارای مدرک فوق لیسانس حقوق از شیراز هستند.
حالا اون هیچی اون 110 تا نماینده که پاش رو امضا کردن ببین کین؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> ایشون دارای مدرک فوق لیسانس حقوق از شیراز هستند.
> حالا اون هیچی اون 110 تا نماینده که پاش رو امضا کردن ببین کین؟



خیالت راحت اونا حتی نخوندنش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

@Haman aziz,

Tell your friend goodolboy to take a rest. He is very stupid man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> خیالت راحت اونا حتی نخوندنش


یعنی واقعا باعث افتخاره وقتی ما اینجاییم نمایندگان ملتی هستند که از حقوق و آبروی ایران حراست کنند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> @Haman aziz,
> 
> Tell your friend goodolboy to take a rest. He is very stupid man.



sure bro

he is right about some arab countries , but i agree he is attacking everyone for no reason .


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> sure bro
> 
> he is right about some arab countries , but i agree he is attacking everyone for no reason .


He is making me speak bad about Iran, when I don't want to.

I don't want to insult Iran, but he is insulting my country. Please make him become reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> He is making me speak bad about Iran, when I don't want to.
> 
> I don't want to insult Iran, but he is insulting my country. Please make him become reasonable.



he is not iranian , u cannot insult iran because of him 

what is it to me ?

deal with him yourself if u think he is insulting pakistan 
i'm sorry bro , but insult iran and u have to deal with me .

i thanked all of his posts because u called iranians rafidi majoos

still i will never insult my pakistani brothers


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> he is not iranian , u cannot insult iran because of him
> 
> what is it to me ?
> 
> deal with him yourself if u think he is insulting pakistan
> i'm sorry bro , but insult iran and u have to deal with me .
> 
> i thanked all of his posts because u called iranians rafidi majoos
> 
> still i will never insult my pakistani brothers



I said out of anger. Not because I feel this way. I love Shia and Iran. But I thought he was Iranian and insult my country, so I said these things out of anger. I love everyone that respect me. I really do love Iran, but sometimes people from your country insult Pakistan too much. I am sorry if I hurt you. You are my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

T-123456 said:


> @Serpentine ,a question.
> Who are the persons on your avatar?


I hope you got the answer.
An Iran-Iraq war hero, F-14 and F-5 pilot, Abbas Babaie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> I said out of anger. Not because I feel this way. I love Shia and Iran. But I thought he was Iranian and insult my country, so I said these things out of anger. I love everyone that respect me. I really do love Iran, but sometimes people from your country insult Pakistan too much. I am sorry if I hurt you. You are my brother.



thank u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine

dadash rmi5 mige ke emailesho taghir dade va nemitoone dige post bezare chon fake boode

mitooni taghiresh bedi be ghabli?

mekhsi


----------



## RazPaK

@haman10

I am very ashamed for insulting your country.

I am sorry brother.

Goodoldman isa hindu posing as Iranian, and I get angry with the wrong person. I am sorry and very ashamed, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> @haman10
> 
> I am very ashamed for insulting your country.
> 
> I am sorry brother.
> 
> Goodoldman isa hindu posing as Iranian, and I get angry with the wrong perdon. I am sorry and very ashamed, my friend.



dont be my bro , its okey . it was a misunderstanding 

we are brothers thats what matters


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> I hope you got the answer.
> An Iran-Iraq war hero, F-14 and F-5 pilot, Abbas Babaie.


Lol i thought it was you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys I have 1 question , If negotiations fail , will there be any reason Iran doesn't go for nukes ?

What other sanction can work while most of them are already on Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Guys I have 1 question , If negotiations fail , will there be any reason Iran doesn't go for nukes ?
> 
> What other sanction can work while most of them are already on Iran?



they are no the man for putting more sanctions on iran .

if so , iran will build nukes or attack us targets in the region thats for sure!!

marg ye bar , shivan ye bar


----------



## spiderkiller

ما در حال حاضر از نظر نظامی در حال پیشرفت هستیم. برای مثال میگم اگه 2001 با امریکا درگیر میشدیم ضربه بیشتری میزدیم یا الان ؟ به همین نسبت هم اگه 10 سال دیگه جنگ کنیم بهتر میتونیم جواب بدیم و به همین ترتیب حساب کنید بتونیم 40 سال رشد نظامی بدون هیچ درگیری عمده ای داشته باشیم اونموقع شاید بتونیم به امپراتوری 150 ساله امریکا خاتمه بدیم ولی در حال حاضر به هر قیمتی شده باید مانع جنگ بشیم. یکی از دلایلی که اسرائیل به شدت داره بر تبل جنگ میکوبه هم همینه امسال حمله کنن براشون بهتر از سال دیگه است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> ما در حال حاضر از نظر نظامی در حال پیشرفت هستیم. برای مثال میگم اگه 2001 با امریکا درگیر میشدیم ضربه بیشتری میزدیم یا الان ؟ به همین نسبت هم اگه 10 سال دیگه جنگ کنیم بهتر میتونیم جواب بدیم و به همین ترتیب حساب کنید بتونیم 40 سال رشد نظامی بدون هیچ درگیری عمده ای داشته باشیم اونموقع شاید بتونیم به امپراتوری 150 ساله امریکا خاتمه بدیم ولی در حال حاضر به هر قیمتی شده باید مانع جنگ بشیم. یکی از دلایلی که اسرائیل به شدت داره بر تبل جنگ میکوبه هم همینه امسال حمله کنن براشون بهتر از سال دیگه است.



nazaret jaleb bood .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

جنگ خوب نیست بمب اتمی هم خوب نیست.مذاکرات هم الکیه آمریکا فقط دوست داره رو ایران فشار بیاره و مسعله ی اتمی بیشتر بهونس.به نظر من قدرت نرم بهتر از جنگ سخته و ما مسیر درستی رو داریم پیش میرم.ما 40 ال آینده هم به جنگ با هیچ کشوری نیاز نداریم مگر صهیونیستا.البته من معتقدم 8 تا 10 سال دیگه صهیونیستا وجود ندارن...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

spiderkiller said:


> ما در حال حاضر از نظر نظامی در حال پیشرفت هستیم. برای مثال میگم اگه 2001 با امریکا درگیر میشدیم ضربه بیشتری میزدیم یا الان ؟ به همین نسبت هم اگه 10 سال دیگه جنگ کنیم بهتر میتونیم جواب بدیم و به همین ترتیب حساب کنید بتونیم 40 سال رشد نظامی بدون هیچ درگیری عمده ای داشته باشیم اونموقع شاید بتونیم به امپراتوری 150 ساله امریکا خاتمه بدیم ولی در حال حاضر به هر قیمتی شده باید مانع جنگ بشیم. یکی از دلایلی که اسرائیل به شدت داره بر تبل جنگ میکوبه هم همینه امسال حمله کنن *براشون بهتر از سال دیگه است*.


اگه تحریم ها ادامه پیدا کنه دسترسی ما هم از لحاظ تجهیزات و هم از لحاظ فناوری محدود میشه که اون هم باعث کم شدن سرعت پیشرفت ما نسبت به جهان میشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> اگه تحریم ها ادامه پیدا کنه دسترسی ما هم از لحاظ تجهیزات و هم از لحاظ فناوری محدود میشه که اون هم باعث کم شدن سرعت پیشرفت ما نسبت به جهان میشه.



مگه ما 30 سال نیست که تحریمیم ؟ مگه همین الان شدید ترین تحریم های تاریخ رو ضد مردم ایران تصویب نکردن ؟

مگه جوونای مملکت مردن بذارن این اتفاقا بیوفته؟

ممکنه روی سرعت پیشرفت تاثیر بذاره اما به اینکه توفم تو صورت امریکایی ها نندازیم می ارزه 

چه برسه به دادان حقوق مسلممون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> مگه ما 30 سال نیست که تحریمیم ؟ مگه همین الان شدید ترین تحریم های تاریخ رو ضد مردم ایران تصویب نکردن ؟
> 
> مگه جوونای مملکت مردن بذارن این اتفاقا بیوفته؟
> 
> ممکنه روی سرعت پیشرفت تاثیر بذاره اما به اینکه توفم تو صورت امریکایی ها نندازیم می ارزه
> 
> چه برسه به دادان حقوق مسلممون


من هم که نگفتم بیایم بریم عرض ارادت به آمریکاییا بکنیم
ولی دیمی که نمیشه آخه
؟جوون های مملکت ما آیا زیر ساخت لازم رو دارن که مقابل تحریم ها بایستند.
گیریم که توف ننداختیم تو صورت آمریکایی ها خوب حالا چی؟ ما از لحاظ تکنولوژی عقب هستیم تعارف که نداریم عوض جبران این کمبود بیایم سرعتمون رو باز کمتر کنیم اون موقع باید با آنگولا رقابت کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> perfect pics @senaps
> 
> thank u brother and welcome abroad


aboard عرشه
abroad خارج
یه غلط 19 ولی چون بار دومت بود میشه 18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> aboard عرشه
> abroad خارج
> یه غلط 19 ولی چون بار دومت بود میشه 18



lol  

اقا چه دقتی !!

ولی ما به 18 هم راضی هستیم 

باور کن ولی لپی بود


----------



## spiderkiller

Ostad said:


> اگه تحریم ها ادامه پیدا کنه دسترسی ما هم از لحاظ تجهیزات و هم از لحاظ فناوری محدود میشه که اون هم باعث کم شدن سرعت پیشرفت ما نسبت به جهان میشه.


اینکه تحریم رو یک مانع واسه پیشرفت بدونیم از خود تحریم بدتره. کشور های بزرگی بودن که تمام دنیا اونها رو کنار گذاشتن اما از 0 شروع کردن و به جایی رسیدن که علم نوین رو پی ریزی کردن. چرا ما المان نباشیم ؟ چرا ما امریکا نباشیم ؟ چرا حتما باید واسه تجهیزات اولیه وابسته باشیم ؟ متاسفانه این عقیده ای هست که در کشور های جهان سوم جا افتاد میگن پیچ نیست ما ماشین نمیسازیم. ما دانش ایرودینامیک بالایی داریم توانایی های بسیار بالایی در برخی زمینه ها داریم اما به خاطر اینکه باور نداریم میتونیم 0 تا 100 خودمون باشیم به جایی نمیرسیم. نمونه بارزش هم میشه اذرخش که به خاطر بیرون کشیدن روس ها از قضیه کلا خوابید. متاسفانه دو نکته در این کشور باعث کند شدن سرعت پیشرفت میشه اول عدم مدیریت صحیح در سطح ادارات دوم هم عدم خودباوری لازم در بین بیشتر مردم کشور. تحریم فقط یک بهانه است . متاسفانه افرادی مثل شهید طهرانی مقدم در این کشور خیلی کمیاب هستن. کسایی هستن در این مملکت که اگه بگن نفت رو تحریم 100 درصد میکنن اونا شلوارشون رو خیس میکنن درحالی که اگه امثال شهید طهرانی مقدم باشن میرن دنبال اینکه خودشون 100 درصد بهره برداری رو از همون نفت بکنن یک قطره هم به کسی ندن. اینم شده وضع فعلی ما رفتیم تو ژنو التماس میکنیم تحریممون نکنن به قران اگه اون دو موردی که گفتم تو این مملکت درست میشد 20 سال دیگه همین 5 کشوری که جلوی ما هستن میومدن التماس میکردن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> اینکه تحریم رو یک مانع واسه پیشرفت بدونیم از خود تحریم بدتره. کشور های بزرگی بودن که تمام دنیا اونها رو کنار گذاشتن اما از 0 شروع کردن و به جایی رسیدن که علم نوین رو پی ریزی کردن. چرا ما المان نباشیم ؟ چرا ما امریکا نباشیم ؟ چرا حتما باید واسه تجهیزات اولیه وابسته باشیم ؟ متاسفانه این عقیده ای هست که در کشور های جهان سوم جا افتاد میگن پیچ نیست ما ماشین نمیسازیم. ما دانش ایرودینامیک بالایی داریم توانایی های بسیار بالایی در برخی زمینه ها داریم اما به خاطر اینکه باور نداریم میتونیم 0 تا 100 خودمون باشیم به جایی نمیرسیم. نمونه بارزش هم میشه اذرخش که به خاطر بیرون کشیدن روس ها از قضیه کلا خوابید. متاسفانه دو نکته در این کشور باعث کند شدن سرعت پیشرفت میشه اول عدم مدیریت صحیح در سطح ادارات دوم هم عدم خودباوری لازم در بین بیشتر مردم کشور. تحریم فقط یک بهانه است . متاسفانه افرادی مثل شهید طهرانی مقدم در این کشور خیلی کمیاب هستن. کسایی هستن در این مملکت که اگه بگن نفت رو تحریم 100 درصد میکنن اونا شلوارشون رو خیس میکنن درحالی که اگه امثال شهید طهرانی مقدم باشن میرن دنبال اینکه خودشون 100 درصد بهره برداری رو از همون نفت بکنن یک قطره هم به کسی ندن. اینم شده وضع فعلی ما رفتیم تو ژنو التماس میکنیم تحریممون نکنن به قران اگه اون دو موردی که گفتم تو این مملکت درست میشد 20 سال دیگه همین 5 کشوری که جلوی ما هستن میومدن التماس میکردن.



hmasho ghoboul daram 

ama azarakhsh tolid shod va ye paye vase tolid saeqhe bood .

manzoure shoma ehtemalan M-ATF hast na azarakhsh 

M-ATF - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> hmasho ghoboul daram
> 
> ama azarakhsh tolid shod va ye paye vase tolid saeqhe bood .
> 
> manzoure shoma ehtemalan M-ATF hast na azarakhsh
> 
> M-ATF - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


اره قربون دهنت همین بود که گفتی. 
اعصاب مصاب نداریم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

spiderkiller said:


> اینکه تحریم رو یک مانع واسه پیشرفت بدونیم از خود تحریم بدتره. کشور های بزرگی بودن که تمام دنیا اونها رو کنار گذاشتن اما از 0 شروع کردن و به جایی رسیدن که علم نوین رو پی ریزی کردن. چرا ما المان نباشیم ؟ چرا ما امریکا نباشیم ؟ چرا حتما باید واسه تجهیزات اولیه وابسته باشیم ؟ متاسفانه این عقیده ای هست که در کشور های جهان سوم جا افتاد میگن پیچ نیست ما ماشین نمیسازیم. ما دانش ایرودینامیک بالایی داریم توانایی های بسیار بالایی در برخی زمینه ها داریم اما به خاطر اینکه باور نداریم میتونیم 0 تا 100 خودمون باشیم به جایی نمیرسیم. نمونه بارزش هم میشه اذرخش که به خاطر بیرون کشیدن روس ها از قضیه کلا خوابید. متاسفانه دو نکته در این کشور باعث کند شدن سرعت پیشرفت میشه اول عدم مدیریت صحیح در سطح ادارات دوم هم عدم خودباوری لازم در بین بیشتر مردم کشور. تحریم فقط یک بهانه است . متاسفانه افرادی مثل شهید طهرانی مقدم در این کشور خیلی کمیاب هستن. کسایی هستن در این مملکت که اگه بگن نفت رو تحریم 100 درصد میکنن اونا شلوارشون رو خیس میکنن درحالی که اگه امثال شهید طهرانی مقدم باشن میرن دنبال اینکه خودشون 100 درصد بهره برداری رو از همون نفت بکنن یک قطره هم به کسی ندن. اینم شده وضع فعلی ما رفتیم تو ژنو التماس میکنیم تحریممون نکنن به قران اگه اون دو موردی که گفتم تو این مملکت درست میشد 20 سال دیگه همین 5 کشوری که جلوی ما هستن میومدن التماس میکردن.


شما مثل اینکه خیلی توپتون پره
از شما فقط یه سوال میپرسم آیا اراده سیاسی و افراد لایق در سطح حکومتی به اندازه کافی برای به قول شما آلمان شدن وجود داره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Ostad said:


> شما مثل اینکه خیلی توپتون پره
> از شما فقط یه سوال میپرسم آیا اراده سیاسی و افراد لایق در سطح حکومتی به اندازه کافی برای به قول شما آلمان شدن وجود داره؟


در سطح سیاست گذاری شاید اما در سطح اجرایی قطعا خیر.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

spiderkiller said:


> در سطح سیاست گذاری شاید اما در سطح اجرایی قطعا خیر.


علتش مثل اون نامه ی نماینده مجلسه که چند پست ه قبل بحث شد

مشکل اساسی ما اینه که چاپلوسی و تعهد به این چاپلوسی ملاک انتخاب اشخاص برای پست های کلیدی شده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


>




تو کامنت نذاری هیچکس نمیگه فلجی


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> تو کامنت نذاری هیچکس نمیگه فلجی



va chera daava dari?



@Ostad bro can u tell us the philosophy behind your new avatar ? 

it sucks  

p.s hala akse khodet nabashe naraht shi


----------



## haman10

ye chizi yadam raft , deghat kardin vaghti man ban boodam , een thread ham rasman close bood ?

man mesle nooram ke bar section-e iran mitabe ....

kholase dige 

@mohsen @S00R3NA @Ostad @iranigirl2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> va chera daava dari?
> 
> 
> 
> @Ostad bro can u tell us the philosophy behind your new avatar ?
> 
> it sucks
> 
> p.s hala akse khodet nabashe naraht shi



this is walter white with his blue magic but i don't know why he is wearing a hamburger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> تو کامنت نذاری هیچکس نمیگه فلجی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> this is walter white with his blue magic but i don't know why he is wearing a hamburger



che tafrihate salemi daran melat bozorge iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

HOT : EARTHQUAKE IN KERMANSHAH !!!

EVERYONE PANICED !!

including me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

agha khodaeessh tarsnak bood 

OMG !!! IT WAS 5.8 MAGNITUDE !!!


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


>



Looks like, they are making fun of somebody.. 

Earthquake ? Is everybody ok ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> agha khodaeessh tarsnak bood
> 
> OMG !!! IT WAS 5.8 MAGNITUDE !!!



I hope not much damage was done.
Be safe. 



Sinan said:


> Looks like, they are making fun of somebody..
> 
> Earthquake ? Is everybody ok ?



Indeed. They are laughing about how the silly spoiled Zionist brat Netanyahu, begging Russia to sabotage nuclear talks and sabotage a deal, almost the whole world is eager to sign off on. lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Indeed. They are laughing about how the silly spoiled Zionist brat Netanyahu, begging Russia to sabotage nuclear talks and sabotage a deal, almost the whole world is eager to sign off on. lolz



The day you will test your first nuke will be priceless. All the news in foreign media about "Iran and Nuclear Tech" will end as it did in North Korea's example.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> The day you will test your first nuke will be priceless. All the news in foreign media about "Iran and Nuclear Tech" will end as it did in North Korea's example.



We're not after nukes.
We are peaceful Persians, meaow meaow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> The day you will test your first nuke will be priceless. All the news in foreign media about "Iran and Nuclear Tech" will end as it did in North Korea's example.



You won't see that day. 

No seriously, there is no bomb at all, I am sure Turks are not affected by mainstream media, the Iranian Bomb has been a hoax from day one, just like this:

"There is no question whatsoever that Iraq is seeking WMDs' -Netanyahu 2002; testifying before US Congress months before the Iraq invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> You won't see that day.
> 
> No seriously, there is no bomb at all, I am sure Turks are not affected by mainstream media, the Iranian Bomb has been a hoax from day one, just like this:
> 
> "There is no question whatsoever that Iraq is seeking WMDs' -Netanyahu 2002; testifying before US Congress months before the Iraq invasion.





ResurgentIran said:


> We're not after nukes.
> We are peaceful Persians, meaow meaow



Guys, if Israel have Nukes in the region. It is your damn right to have Nukes, period.

It solely your choice to obtain Nukes or not, not anybody else's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Guys, if Israel have Nukes in the region. It is your damn right to have Nukes, period.
> 
> It solely your choice to obtain Nukes or not, not anybody else's.


You are right dear, but there are 3 things:
1.There are some rules of jungle being applied in the world, like: France and Apartheid regime of South Africa helped Israel to develop and test nuclear weapons, U.S stays silent and even secretly supports it. But if Iran ever tries to make nukes, the west and Israel go insane, and they will most probably attack us. Not that we are afraid of that, but we just don't want another war.

2. Nukes are history, we don't need nukes to defend ourselves or increase our influence. Take USSR or North Korea as examples, same as Israel. The nukes didn't and aren't helping them in anyway.

3. We just don't want a nuke.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Guys, if Israel have Nukes in the region. It is your damn right to have Nukes, period.
> 
> It solely your choice to obtain Nukes or not, not anybody else's.



Yeah but its not needed. What we are looking to do is to have nuclear energy BUT aso to have some form of capability to deter Israeli unilateralism in the region.
For that we dont have to have assembled bombs.
Just the full control of the nuclear fuel cycle will grant us that de facto nuclear capability. 

We dont want to be like Israel, but rather like Japan.
Israeli nukes have enabled a system or self defeating Israeli doctrine, which is causing them to overreach. It is this overreach that has led to annexation of West Bank for example. Which in itself is a long term mortal threat to the state of Israel, because it is going down the same path as apartheid South Africa (who also had nukes)
Israel is essentially destroying itself politically.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohammadmahdi

haman10 said:


> agha khodaeessh tarsnak bood
> 
> OMG !!! IT WAS 5.8 MAGNITUDE !!!


5.8 ke ziade.jayi asib nadide?tehran 10 sal pish 5.5 umad tarsnak bood.
bam 6.1 bud!
koja english ro enghad khub yad herefti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> HOT : EARTHQUAKE IN KERMANSHAH !!!
> 
> EVERYONE PANICED !!
> 
> including me


this is what happens when you make fun of my avatar.
he is Walter white with blue magic(methamphetamine) (Breaking Bad).

any injuries reported?


haman10 said:


> ye chizi yadam raft , deghat kardin vaghti man ban boodam , een thread ham rasman close bood ?
> 
> man mesle nooram ke bar section-e iran mitabe ....
> 
> kholase dige
> 
> @Ostad


are hame nafasemon ro habs karde bodim ta bargardi.

vali are rasman in thread tatill bod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10 moshkele rmi5 daghighan chi hast? Yani chi emaile fake dade? Mage account nadasht?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

earthquake where?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


>




Don't take it serious man . I sometimes need to kid 



Serpentine said:


> @haman10 moshkele rmi5 daghighan chi hast? Yani chi emaile fake dade? Mage account nadasht?




fek onam az in email haye 10 daghigheiye .

manam az in emaila ziad estefade mikonam .

Did you see the Volleyball guys ? It was awesome .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> 5.8 ke ziade.jayi asib nadide?tehran 10 sal pish 5.5 umad tarsnak bood.
> bam 6.1 bud!
> koja english ro enghad khub yad herefti?



man madarzad englisim khoob bood 



Serpentine said:


> @haman10 moshkele rmi5 daghighan chi hast? Yani chi emaile fake dade? Mage account nadasht?



account dasht ama emailesho avaz karde va yek fake dade be jash !! tooye face azesh bepors





iranigirl2 said:


> earthquake where?



kermanshah ! looks like there was no damage



Ostad said:


> he is Walter white with blue magic(methamphetamine) (Breaking Bad).



thats cool !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

atatwolf is back !! 

Egypt expels Turkish ambassador


----------



## mohammadmahdi

دوستان قهرمانی ایران رو به همتون تبریک میگم.خوب روی روسیه کم شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> دوستان قهرمانی ایران رو به همتون تبریک میگم.خوب روی روسیه کم شد


iran crowned as world beach footbal champion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

haman10 said:


> iran crowned as world beach footbal champion


چه خبر؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> چه خبر؟



سلامتیت داداش !!

خبرا دست تهرونیاست


----------



## mohammadmahdi

haman10 said:


> سلامتیت داداش !!
> 
> خبرا دست تهرونیاست


ببخشید دیر دیدم.
نه شما که اطلاعاتت خیلی از من بیشتره.عجب روزی بود امروز هم والیبالو زدیم هم فوتبال

میگم چکار کردی انقد شادی؟
یعنی کرمانشاه انقد خوش میگذره؟

واسه رفتن به یوتوب از چی استفاده میکنی؟

عشق سوریه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> ببخشید دیر دیدم.
> نه شما که اطلاعاتت خیلی از من بیشتره.عجب روزی بود امروز هم والیبالو زدیم هم فوتبال
> 
> میگم چکار کردی انقد شادی؟
> یعنی کرمانشاه انقد خوش میگذره؟
> 
> واسه رفتن به یوتوب از چی استفاده میکنی؟
> 
> عشق سوریه



نه من همیشه شاد نیستم 

واسه یو تیوب هم میتونی از سافون3 استفاده کنی هم میتونی 
وی پی ان بخری

توضیح بیشتر خواستی بگو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

نه بابا فولم گفتم شاید چیز جدیدی داری...
آنلاینم بازی میکنی با کامپیوتر؟
سایت باحال سراغ داری؟
سایفون رو تونستی لینکشو بده با اینکه شنیدنم سرعتش پایینه

آدم انجمن اینجا حوصلش سر میره هیشکی نیست صحبت کنه..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> نه بابا فولم گفتم شاید چیز جدیدی داری...
> آنلاینم بازی میکنی با کامپیوتر؟
> سایت باحال سراغ داری؟
> سایفون رو تونستی لینکشو بده با اینکه شنیدنم سرعتش پایینه



نه بابا بازی کدومه !
حسش نیست به جان داداش !!

اینم لینک سایفون 3 واسه داداش گلم :

Welcome to your new Internet | Psiphon: free your net

Free Download Psiphon 3 Last Version - suggestions

سایت با حال واسه دانلود:

دانلود نرم افزار, دانلود بازی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

آقا دستت درد نکنه آقایی 
من انقد دانلود کردم دیگه نمیدونم چی دانلود کنم
بیشتر سایتای خبری و اینا میگردم وآنلاین بازی میکنم...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

دوستان از چند جا خبر از سوریه شنیدم اوضاع به شدت بحرانی هست. اتحاد این حرومی ها انگار جواب داده امروز ارتش از تمام مواضعی که توی 6 ماه اخیر گرفته بوده داره عقب نشینی میکنه. ریف دمشق تقریبا داره از محاصره خارج میشه و در حلب درگیری ها به شدت سنگینه. یعنی واقعا ما اینهمه شهید دادیم حزب الله انقدر شهید داد خود ارتش سوریه انقدر شهید داد اخرش با اتحاد چند تا خوک کثیف همه اش میشه پشم. واقعا باعث تاسفه. نمیخواستم اینا رو تو تایپیک خود سوریه بگم ضایع بازی میشد.

کسی اگه اطلاعات بیشتر و کاملتری داره در اختیار قرار بده


----------



## rmi5

Kheyli mamnoun @Serpentine , account e man dorost shod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Zereshk!

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/359654/پرتاب-ماهواره-شریف‌ست-لغو-شد

Salam rmi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> دوستان از چند جا خبر از سوریه شنیدم اوضاع به شدت بحرانی هست. اتحاد این حرومی ها انگار جواب داده امروز ارتش از تمام مواضعی که توی 6 ماه اخیر گرفته بوده داره عقب نشینی میکنه. ریف دمشق تقریبا داره از محاصره خارج میشه و در حلب درگیری ها به شدت سنگینه. یعنی واقعا ما اینهمه شهید دادیم حزب الله انقدر شهید داد خود ارتش سوریه انقدر شهید داد اخرش با اتحاد چند تا خوک کثیف همه اش میشه پشم. واقعا باعث تاسفه. نمیخواستم اینا رو تو تایپیک خود سوریه بگم ضایع بازی میشد.
> 
> کسی اگه اطلاعات بیشتر و کاملتری داره در اختیار قرار بده



aziz rabti be ettehaad e inha nadaareh 
ounhaayi ke in chand rouze tou dameshgh saro seda kardand, aslan jozv e oun 6 ta gorouh e mottahed shodeh nistand, jozve alnosra6t hastand



kollang said:


> Zereshk!
> 
> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/359654/پرتاب-ماهواره-شریف‌ست-لغو-شد
> 
> Salam rmi!


Salam @Kolllang jan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Kheyli mamnoun @Serpentine , account e man dorost shod


Welcome back, this section looked frozen without you, even though @haman10 was around all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Welcome back, this section looked frozen without you, even though @haman10 was around all the time.



Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Welcome back, this section looked frozen without you, even though @haman10 was around all the time.



dude , i just brought back this thread to life 

@rmi5 :

how are u doing fella ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10

whats up bro?!!!



haman10 said:


> dude , i just brought back this thread to life
> 
> @rmi5 :
> 
> how are u doing fella ?



Doing good, what about you?
how is it going in Kermanshah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Zereshk!
> 
> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/359654/پرتاب-ماهواره-شریف‌ست-لغو-شد



WTF ? @SOHEIL ??

SHYT , NOT AGAIN


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Zereshk!
> 
> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/359654/پرتاب-ماهواره-شریف‌ست-لغو-شد



Shaayad be khaater e mozaakeraat hast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Doing good, what about you?
> how is it going in Kermanshah?



nothing special !! just a couple of earthquakes !! 

 

daneshgah khoobe ? emtehanat khoob boodan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> I dont know if @rmi5 and @Ostad are azaris but they are also sympathic to me.
> I know but, let me tease him a little bit.



LOL, yes, I am azeri as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

امروز داشتم با خوشحالی میرفتم مراسم رونمایی از شریف ست که دیدم روی در سالن کهربا دانشکده برق زدن مراسم فعلا لغو شده و زمان برگزاریش متعاقبا اعلام میشه. فکر کنم یکی تر زده تو برنامه هاشون. 

دلمون خوش بود بالاخره این شریف ست طلسمش شکسته میشه، ولی نگو باد همچنان به همان سو میوزد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> nothing special !! just a couple of earthquakes !!
> 
> 
> 
> daneshgah khoobe ? emtehanat khoob boodan ?


zelzeleh?!!!  saalemi ke alaan?!!!
LOL...emtehan ha ke mesle ragbaare mosalsal ziyaadan...kodoumeshoun ra migi?!!! 



Serpentine said:


> امروز داشتم با خوشحالی میرفتم مراسم رونمایی از شریف ست که دیدم روی در سالن کهربا دانشکده برق زدن مراسم فعلا لغو شده و زمان برگزاریش متعاقبا اعلام میشه. فکر کنم یکی تر زده تو برنامه هاشون.
> دلمون خوش بود بالاخره این شریف ست طلسمش شکسته میشه، ولی نگو باد همچنان به همان سو میوزد.



pas ehtemaalan be khaatere mozaakeraat bashe ke yek ho laghv shode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Are shaiad be khatere mozakerat bude, khastan tanesh ha bishtar nashe.

Arabestan va Israel be sheddat daran tamame talasheshun ro mikonan ta mozakerat be ham bokhore.

omidvaram natije nade lobby hashun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> zelzeleh?!!!  saalemi ke alaan?!!!
> LOL...emtehan ha ke mesle ragbaare mosalsal ziyaadan...kodoumeshoun ra migi?!!!



are mekhsi khoobam !! 

oomidvaram movafagh bashi dar seil emtehanat 

emtehanhay man ta hafteye dg shoro nemishe 

sooz be delet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Are shaiad be khatere mozakerat bude, khastan tanesh ha bishtar nashe.
> Arabestan va Israel be sheddat daran tamame talasheshun ro mikonan ta mozakerat be ham bokhore.
> omidvaram natije nade lobby hashun.



lobby kardan kheyli mohem hast, age gharbi ha hes konand ke manaafe'e shoun ta'min mishe, baraaye israel va arab ha be andaazeye pashizi ham arzesh ghaa'el nemishan.
yek tavaafogh e win-win baayad ijaad beshe ke paaydaar ham bemoune



haman10 said:


> are mekhsi khoobam !!
> 
> oomidvaram movafagh bashi dar seil emtehanat
> 
> emtehanhay man ta hafteye dg shoro nemishe
> 
> sooz be delet



merC, 
be jaash emtehan haye ma mesle shoma enghadr hefzi nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> lobby kardan kheyli mohem hast, age gharbi ha hes konand ke manaafe'e shoun ta'min mishe, baraaye israel va arab ha be andaazeye pashizi ham arzesh ghaa'el nemishan.
> yek tavaafogh e win-win baayad ijaad beshe ke paaydaar ham bemoune



daghighan, mesle inke khub dare pish mire. Zarif kheili hushmandane amal mikone, aslan dargire havashi nemishe va dom be tale nemide, ensafanbe in migan diplomat.

baraie inke mozakerat be movafaghiate kamel berese, in etefagh baiad biofte:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohammadmahdi

salam dustan mokhlesam.agha ramin shoma vaghan amrica hasti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> merC,
> be jaash emtehan haye ma mesle shoma enghadr hefzi nist





mishe email doktoreto dashte basham? 

ghataan khoshhal mishe vasat tozih bede ke dari eshtebahmikoni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> daghighan, mesle inke khub dare pish mire. Zarif kheili hushmandane amal mikone, aslan dargire havashi nemishe va dom be tale nemide, ensafanbe in migan diplomat.
> 
> baraie inke mozakerat be movafaghiate kamel berese, in etefagh baiad biofte:



  
in aks mored e monkeraati daareh


----------



## mohammadmahdi

Age ye ruz lazem bashe berid surie bejangid mirid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohammadmahdi said:


> salam dustan mokhlesam.agha ramin shoma vaghan amrica hasti?



Salam, esme man ramin nist aziz
bale, amrica hastam


----------



## mohammadmahdi

rmi5 said:


> Salam, esme man ramin nist aziz
> bale, amrica hastam


chi hast esmetun?
khosh begzare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> mishe email doktoreto dashte basham?
> ghataan khoshhal mishe vasat tozih bede ke dari eshtebahmikoni




hamatoun hamin ra migid vali khodet ham midounid ke khaali mibandid 



mohammadmahdi said:


> Age ye ruz lazem bashe berid surie bejangid mirid?



*age* laazem baashe, aadam har kaari ra anjam mide, yekish ham hamin jang raftan hast...



mohammadmahdi said:


> chi hast esmetun?
> khosh begzare


LOL, Ramin nist vali shoma hamoun ramin ma ra seda kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

rmi5 said:


> hamatoun hamin ra migid vali khodet ham midounid ke khaali mibandid
> 
> 
> 
> *age* laazem baashe, aadam har kaari ra anjam mide, yekish ham hamin jang raftan hast...


khube yani aalie shahadat honare mardane khodast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohammadmahdi said:


> khube yani aalie shahadat honare mardane khodast ...



Albatteh shahaadat kheyli vaalaast.
vali baayad tavajjoh daashte bashi ke har kasi ke koshteh misheh va baraaye har chizi, elzaaman shahid nist


----------



## mohammadmahdi

hame raftan khab? sokut shod
ino bebinid kheyli jalebe shia-news.com/fa/pages/?cid=12558
pishguyiye ghorane karim az nabudie israeel dar sale 2022.vaghan shegtangize albate khundanesh ye zare hosele mikhad!avalesho ke khunid baad taze motevajeh mishid ajab chizo!darid mikhunid



rmi5 said:


> Albatteh shahaadat kheyli vaalaast.
> vali baayad tavajjoh daashte bashi ke har kasi ke koshteh misheh va baraaye har chizi, elzaaman shahid nist


100% shahadat honar mardane khodast va vase har chiz adam shahid hesab nemishe.enshallah dar rekabe emam zaman ya ghabl az zohurash be shahadat dar rahe khoda beresim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohammadmahdi said:


> hame raftan khab? sokut shod


Kojayi @haman10 ?!!!
to ham rafti?


> ino bebinid kheyli jalebe shia-news.com/fa/pages/?cid=12558
> pishguyiye ghorane karim az nabudie israeel dar sale 2022.vaghan shegtangize albate khundanesh ye zare hosele mikhad!avalesho ke khunid baad taze motevajeh mishid ajab chizo!darid mikhunid



Come on dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

yani chi refigh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohammadmahdi said:


> yani chi refigh?



akhe in che linki boud ferestaadi?!!!


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Kojayi @haman10 ?!!!
> to ham rafti?



mese sag khabam miyad 



rmi5 said:


> akhe in che linki boud ferestaadi?!!!



kheyli ham khoub bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

rmi5 said:


> akhe in che linki boud ferestaadi?!!!


سایت شیعه نیوز.پیش گویی قرآن کریم درباره ی نابودی اسراییل سال 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> mese sag khabam miyad



LOL, vali majbouri beshini khar bezani baraaye hafteh ba'd, are?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, vali majbouri beshini khar bezani baraaye hafteh ba'd, are?!!!



na kheyra 

farda quiz daram 

man beram paye badbakhtim 

shab hame be kheyr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohammadmahdi said:


> سایت شیعه نیوز.پیش گویی قرآن کریم درباره ی نابودی اسراییل سال 2022


bale, link ra didam aziz, baraaye hamin ham goftam ke in chi boud ke ferestaadi 
yek bande khodaayi boud, rashed khalifa, oun ham az in harfaaye man dar aavordi ziyaad mizad:
Rashad Khalifa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
aakharesh ham baraaye inke az in harfaa bezane, ye jaa hayi az quran ra baraaye khodesh taghyir midaad 
kollan injour chizaa ra ignore kon.



haman10 said:


> na kheyra
> 
> farda quiz daram
> 
> man beram paye badbakhtim
> 
> shab hame be kheyr


Shab bekheyr.
Sleep tight dude


----------



## mohammadmahdi

اون که د


rmi5 said:


> bale, link ra didam aziz, baraaye hamin ham goftam ke in chi boud ke ferestaadi
> yek bande khodaayi boud, rashed khalifa, oun ham az in harfaaye man dar aavordi ziyaad mizad:
> Rashad Khalifa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> aakharesh ham baraaye inke az in harfaa bezane, ye jaa hayi az quran ra baraaye khodesh taghyir midaad
> kollan injour chizaa ra ignore kon.
> 
> 
> Shab bekheyr.
> Sleep tight dude


اون که دیوانه بود رفیق اما این معجزه ی اثبات شده ی قرآن هست و خیلیا قبولش دارن...
این واقعا معجزس.
شب بخیر



haman10 said:


> na kheyra
> 
> farda quiz daram
> 
> man beram paye badbakhtim
> 
> shab hame be kheyr


شب بخیر دوست عزیز ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohammadmahdi said:


> اون که د
> 
> اون که دیوانه بود رفیق اما این معجزه ی اثبات شده ی قرآن هست و خیلیا قبولش دارن...
> این واقعا معجزس.
> شب بخیر
> 
> 
> شب بخیر دوست عزیز ...



shab e shoma bekheyr  rouze ma ham bekheyr 
haalaa bezaar farda ba ham sohbat mikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

rmi5 said:


> shab e shoma bekheyr  rouze ma ham bekheyr
> haalaa bezaar farda ba ham sohbat mikonim


حتما دوست عزیز آمریکایی 
از آشناییت خوشحال شدم تا فردا
روز بخیر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohammadmahdi said:


> حتما دوست عزیز آمریکایی
> از آشناییت خوشحال شدم تا فردا
> روز بخیر


me too 
Sleep tight buddy


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> me too
> Sleep tight buddy


welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> welcome back


Thanks my dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@mohammadmahdi

Dost e aziz, lotfan az post kardan e mataaleb e mortabet ba tabligh e mazhabi jelogiri konid 
bahs e shoma ba oun esraeiliye ya sonni ha raaje be in mavaared manteghi nist.
lotfan paaye troll ha ra ham be thread ha baaz nakon, masalan man didam ke shoma hamin chand daghighe pish, yek troll e arabestani ra mention kardi. 
please stop it  Thanks


----------



## mohammadmahdi

bashe harfi nadaram goftam savab konam

bebin man bikar nistam mikham savab bebaram

amma ina kheyli kalashun daghe
dar har surat merc rahnamayi kardi.man goftam shayad inja jaye khubie baraye inke ba haghayegh ashnashun konam

Dooste aziz gheyre mosalmunam bi khial sham??age una mosalmun beshan kare khoda pasandaneyiye va savab dare.nazaret chie?


----------



## rmi5

mohammadmahdi said:


> bashe harfi nadaram goftam savab konam
> 
> bebin man bikar nistam mikham savab bebaram
> 
> amma ina kheyli kalashun daghe
> dar har surat merc rahnamayi kardi.man goftam shayad inja jaye khubie baraye inke ba haghayegh ashnashun konam
> 
> Hala bi khiale in sonia shoma migi gheyre mosalmunaram ershad nakonam?



aziz hezaaraan kaar e dige ham mitounid be jaaye in kaar anjam bedid ke ham mofid tar hastand va ham be ghol e shoma savab daarand 
shoma kollan *hich kasi *ra ershaad nakon  kasi tou in forum nayoumade ke ershaad beshe.
har chizi aadaab va sharaayet va malzoumaati mikhaad ke inja baraaye injour masaa'el mohayyaa nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

rmi5 said:


> aziz hezaaraan kaar e dige ham mitounid be jaaye in kaar anjam bedid ke ham mofid tar hastand va ham be ghol e shoma savab daarand
> shoma kollan *hich kasi *ra ershaad nakon  kasi tou in forum nayoumade ke ershaad beshe.
> har chizi aadaab va sharaayet va malzoumaati mikhaad ke inja baraaye injour masaa'el mohayyaa nist.


merc az rahnamayit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 welcome back bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 welcome back bro.


Thanks buddy 
what's up dude?

@haman10 
khob gharaardaad e atomi ham basteh shod, ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮مذاکرات ژنو نتیجه داد: ایران با شش قدرت جهانی به توافق رسید‬

جان کری: "این فقط یک گام اول است اما مهم است چون نمی گذارد فعلا برنامه هسته ای ایران به جلو حرکت کند تا ما در گام های بعدی به توافق اساسی بر سر برنامه هسته ای ایران برسیم. در برابر ما بخشی از تحریم‌ها را تعلیق و بخشی از اموال و پول ایران را به این کشور باز می گردانیم."

جان کری: "ایران دیگر تاسیسات هسته ای نخواهد ساخت. سانتریفیوژ های جدید نخواهد ساخت. این توافقنامه نمی گوید که ایران حق غنی سازی دارد. در این سند فقط طرح اندازه غنی سازی ایران و برنامه صلح آمیز هسته ای ایران مورد اشاره قرار گرفته که باید با نظارت و بر اساس این توافق ممکن است ادامه یابد یا متوقف شود و هیچ جای آن به حق غنی سازی در پروتکل ان پی تی اشاره نشده است.


جان کری: "تحریم‎ها به رسیدن ما به این توافق کمک کرد. اشتباه نکنید، وضع تحریم ها خودش هدف ما نبود. بلکه آنها وسیله ای بود برای اینکه به ما کمک کند تا به این مذاکرات برسیم و در نتیجه آن اقدامات امروز به این توافق رسیدیم که برای شش ماه به آن عمل خواهیم کرد. این توافق مهمترین بخش های برنامه هسته ای ایران را متوقف می کند. ما به تاسیسات کلیدی ایران دسترسی خواهیم داشت. ایران توافق کرده که همه غنی سازی بالای 5 درصد را متوقف کند و ذخیره غنی شده خود را کاهش دهد. یعنی در شش ماه آینده این ذخیره به صفر خواهد رسید.

be nazare man, in bishtar shabih e gharaardaad e torkamaanchay hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Thanks buddy
> what's up dude?


just trying to live. what about you? how is your fake email?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> just trying to live. what about you? how is your fake email?


LOL, it is good )))
@haman10 az dast e to ba in nahve ye goftanet ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

AGHAYOON RIDIM BA EEN TAVAFOGHEMOON !

RIDIM BAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> AGHAYOON RIDIM BA EEN TAVAFOGHEMOON !
> 
> RIDIM BAD



Belakhareh yek nafar in mozou' ra fahmid. damet garm...
jaaleb ine ke mellat e osgol alaan khoshhaalan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Hanoz ettefaghi nayoftade !


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> AGHAYOON RIDIM BA EEN TAVAFOGHEMOON !
> 
> RIDIM BAD


in tavafog hamon tavafoge 2003 hastesh. ziad ham bad nist.


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Hanoz ettefaghi nayoftade !



na , hanooz kamelan naridim !! yekamish moonde

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Hanoz ettefaghi nayoftade !


man yek soaal e bonyaadi baraam pish oumade.
inaa ke hame ye emtiyaaz ha ra daadan va be jaash hichchi nagereftan, khob age mikhaastan in kaar ra bekonan, chera aslan az avval mozaakere kardand? khob az avval migoftan ke har chi shoma goftid ghaboul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> in tavafog hamon tavafoge 2003 hastesh. ziad ham bad nist.



azoon behtaram hast , ama hanoozam ashghale


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na , hanooz kamelan naridim !! yekamish moonde






haman10 said:


> azoon behtaram hast , ama hanoozam ashghale



oun 2003 ke sad rahmat be torkamanchay boudesh, tanha hosnesh in boud ke vaght kharid, va hich vaght be tor e rasmi ejraa nashod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rouhani motchakerim !

rouhani damet garm ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> rouhani motchakerim !
> 
> rouhani damet garm ....



Fekr konam manzouret in hast:

toup tank feshfeshe Rohani deghghat kon (sho'ar haye estaadiyomi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

dostan !

ye hafte sabr konid baad sohbat mikonim !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> azoon behtaram hast , ama hanoozam ashghale


8 sal ahmadinejad rid be siyasate khareji ma ke hala ma darim mivasho mikhorim. ba dar nazar gereftane sharayete Iran tavafog khobi hastesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> dostan !
> 
> ye hafte sabr konid baad sohbat mikonim !


OK, vali mage gharaareh ba'd e yek hafteh ettefaagh e khaassi biyofte?


----------



## haman10

i go get lost

bye everyone


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> 8 sal ahmadinejad rid be siyasate khareji ma ke hala ma darim mivasho mikhorim. ba dar nazar gereftane sharayete Iran *tavafog khobi hastesh*.






haman10 said:


> i go get lost
> 
> bye everyone



I am leaving too, I need to go to sleep. bye


----------



## SOHEIL

اینقدر گل واژه نگید دوستان 

هنوز متوجه نشدید اصل موضوع چی هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> اینقدر گل واژه نگید دوستان
> 
> هنوز متوجه نشدید اصل موضوع چی هست



chize khaassi nist ...
asl va far'esh chize jaalebi be nazar nemiyaad


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> AGHAYOON RIDIM BA EEN TAVAFOGHEMOON !
> 
> RIDIM BAD



Tuie in sharaiet hich tavafoghi behtar az in nemishod. vaghean behtarin chizi ke mitunestan ro az tush darovordan.

sohbataie rohani ro gush kon shabake khabar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL

be nazar e shoma in khabar doroste?
در متن توافق ایران و 5+1 چه آمده است؟ ترجمه غیررسمی - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

کد خبر: ۳۵۹۷۸۱
تاریخ انتشار:۰۳ آذر ۱۳۹۲ - ۱۰:۳۴-24 November 2013

*متن چهارصفحه‌ای توافق یا برنامه کاری بین ایران و 5+1 در اختیار رسانه‌ها قرار گرفته است. این متن با آن چه که از سوی رسانه‌های غربی و یا بعضا داخلی در مورد توافق منتشر شده است، تفاوت‌هایی دارد.* تا زمانی که ترجمه رسمی و حقوقی متن از سوی وزارت خارجه منتشر شود، ترجمه غیررسمی آن را در تابناک بخوانید

به گزارش «تابناک»، متن رسمی برنامه اقدام مشترک چهار صفحه و به زبان انگلیسی است و شامل مقدمه و اقدامات طرفین است. در این متن آمده است:


مقدمه

هدف این مذاکرات رسیدن به راه‌حل جامع برای توافق مشترک بلندمدتی است که تضمین می‌دهد که برنامه هسته‌ای ایران صرفا صلح آمیز خواهد بود. ایران مجددا تاکید می‌کند که تحت هیچ شرایطی ساخت سلاح هسته‌ای را تعقیب و یا عملی نمی‌کند. این راه حل جامع، بر اساس این اقدامات موقت شکل خواهد گرفت و به گام نهایی در یک دوره زمانی و حل نگرانی‌ها منجر خواهد شد. این راه حل نهایی ایران را قادر خواهد ساخت که به طور کامل از حقوق خود در مورد انرژی هسته‌ای تحت مواد مرتبط از معاهده ان‌پی‌تی و نیز تعهدات خود بر اساس آن بهره‌مند شود. این راه حل جامع شامل برنامه غنی‌سازی تعریف شده از سوی دو طرف خواهد بود که محدودیت‌های عملی و اقدامات شفاف‌سازی را در بر می‌گیرد که ماهیت صلح‌آمیز برنامه را تضمین کند. این راه حل جامع یک مجموعه واحد است و تا زمانی که بر سر همه آن توافق نشود، به معنای توافق نیست. این راه حل جامع شامل فرایند متقابل و گام به گام است و به برداشته شدن همه تحریم‌های شورای امنیت سازمان ملل و همچنین تحریم‌های چندجانبه و ملی مرتبط با برنامه هسته‌ای ایران می‌انجامد.


گام‌هایی اضافه بین این اقدامات ابتدایی و گام نهایی وجود خواهد داشت که از جمله شامل اجرایی کردن قظعنامه‌های سازمان ملل با نگاه به برآورده شدن راضی‌کننده ملاحظات شورای امنیت در باره این موضوع می‌شود. 3+3 و ایران مسئول به سر انجام رساندن و اجرایی کردن اقدامات کوتاه مدت و راه حل جامع بر اساس حسن نیت هستند. کمیسیون مشترکی از جانب 3+3 و ایران تشکیل خواهد شد تا بر اجرای اقدامات کوتاه مدت نظارت کند و موضوعاتی را که ممکن است پیش آید، حل کند. کمیسیون مشترک با آژانس بین‌المللی انرژی اتمی همکاری خواهد کرد تا حل موضوعات گذشته و حال را که سبب نگرانی شده است، تسهیل کند.






اجزای *گام نخست*

گام نخست دارای محدودیت زمانی برای دوره‌ای به اندازه شش ماه است و با توافق طرفین قابل تمدید است و طی آن همه طرف‌ها برای حفظ فضای سازنده برای مذاکراتی با حسن نیت اقدام خواهند کرد.

ایران گام‌های داوطلبانه زیر را بر خواهد داشت:
*
· از اورانیوم 20 درصد موجود خود، نیمی را برای تولید سوخت راکتور تحقیقاتی تهران اکسید خواهد کرد و نیم دیگر را به UF6 با غنای کمتر از 5 درصد تبدیل خواهد کرد.

· ایران اعلام می‌کند که برای مدت شش ماه اورانیوم با غنای بیش از 5 درصد تولید نخواهد کرد.

· ایران اعلام می‌کند که فعالیت‌های خود را نظنز، فردو و اراک هیچ گسترشی نخواهد داد.

· وقتی که خط تبدیل UF6 غنی شده تا 5 درصد آماده باشد، ایران تصمیم دارد که UF6 جدید خود را در دوره شش ماهه به اکسید UF6 تبدیل خواهد کرد. برنامه عملیاتی مجتمع تبدیل به آژانس اعلام شده است.

· تاسیسات جدیدی برای غنی‌سازی وجود ندارد.

· ایران به ترتیبات پادمانی خود در مورد تحقیق و توسعه ادامه خواهد داد که این شامل ترتیبات موجود در مورد تحقیق و توسعه است که برای ذخیره‌سازی اورانیوم غنی شده طراحی نشده است.

· ایران فعالیت بازفرآوری و یا ساخت تاسیسات بازفرآوری انجام نخواهد داد.*

· ....

· .

· .

· .

*در مقابل 3+3 اقدامات زیر را انجام خواهد داد*

· *اقدامات خود برای کاهش بیشتر فروش نفت خام ایران را متوقف خواهد کرد* تا مشتریان فعلی نفت ایران بتوانند میزان متوسط فعلی نفت خام خود را از ایران بخرند. بازگشت مقدار مورد توافق از درآمد ناشی از فروش نفت در خارج به ایران را ممکن می‌سازد. *برای این فروش نفت، تحریم‌های اروپا و آمریکا در مورد خدمات بیمه و حمل و نقل تعلیق می‌شود.*

*· تحریم‌های اروپا و آمریکا در موارد زیر تعلیق می‌شود

o صادرات پتروشیمی ایران و همچنین تحریم‌های خدمات مرتبط

o طلا و فلزات گران‌بها و همچنین تحریم‌های خدمات مرتبط

· تعلیق تحریم‌های ایالات متحده بر صنعت خودروی ایران و همچنین تحریم‌های خدمات مرتبط

· مجوز تامین و نصب قطعات یدکی برای ایمنی پروازهای هواپیمایی غیرنظامی ایران و و همچنین تحریم‌های خدمات مرتبط. مجوز بازرسی و تعمیرات ایمنی در ایران و همچنین تحریم‌های خدمات مرتبط

· هیچ قطعنامه جدید مرتبط با موضوع هسته‌ای در شورای امنیت

· هیچ قطعنامه جدید مرتبط با موضوع هسته‌ای در اتحادیه اروپا

· دولت آمریکا با توجه به اختیارات رئیس جمهور و کنگره آمریکا از تحمیل تحریم‌های جدید در موضوع هسته‌ای بر ایران خودداری خواهد کرد.*

· یک خط اعتباری ایجاد خواهد شد تا تجارت اقلام انسانی مورد نیاز برای استفاده داخلی ایران با استفاده از درآمدهای نفتی نگه داشته شده در خارج تسهیل شود. تجارت اقلام فوق، شامل محصولات غذایی و کشاورزی، دارو، تجهیزات دارویی و هزینه‌های درمانی در خارج کشور می‌شود. این کانال اعتباری، بانک‌های خارجی مشخص و بعضی بانک‌های ایرانی را در بر می‌گیرد که تعیین خواهند شد.
* o این کانال همچنین موارد زیر را ممکن می‌سازد*

* § مبادلات مورد نیاز برای انجام تعهدات سازمان مللی ایران

§ پرداخت مستقیم شهریه دانشجویان ایرانی مشغول تحصیل در دانشگاه‌ها و کالج‌ها خارج از کشور بر اساس میزان مورد توافق برای شش ماهه آتی

· افزایش میزان مجوز مبادلات اتحادیه اروپا برای اقلام تحریم نشده به میزان مورد توافق*



*اجزای گام‌های نهایی برای یک راه حل جامع *که طرفین قصد دارند *در مدتی که از زمان تصویب این توافق بیشتر از یک سال طول نکشد،* مذاکره بر سر آن را نهایی و اجرای آن را آغاز کنند دارای ویژگی‌های زیر است:

· مدت زمان بلندمدت مشخصی خواهد داشت که بر سر آن توافق می‌شود

· بازتاب حقوق و تعهدات اعضای ان پی تی و توافقات پادمان آژانس خواهد بود.

· *تحریم‌های مرتبط با مساله هسته‌ای شورای امنیت، چندجانبه و ملی را به طور کامل برخواهد داشت* که این شامل گام‌هایی برای دسترسی ایران بر اساس تقویمی مورد توافق به حوزه‌های تجارت، فن‌آوری، مالیه و انرژی می‌شود.

· برنامه غنی‌سازی بر اساس تعیین دوجانبه را شامل خواهد شد که پارامترهای آن بر اساس نیازهای عملی به توافق طرفین خواهد رسید و همچنین شامل محدودیت‌هایی در یک بازه زمانی مورد توافق برای گستره و سطح فعالین‌های غنی‌سازی در صورت انجام غنی‌سازی و نیز ذخایر اورانیوم غنی شده خواهد بود

· همه نگرانی‌ها در مورد راکتور اراک را حل خواهد کرد. هیچ فعالیت بازفرآوری و یا ساخت تاسیسات قادر به انجام بازفرآوری انجام نخواهد شد.

· اقدامات شفافیت ساز و مونیتورینگ توسعه یافته کاملا اجرایی خواهد شد.* پروتکل الحاقی بر اساس اختیارات رئیس جمهور و مجلس ایران، تصویب و اجرایی خواهد شد.*

· شامل همکاری‌های بین‌المللی هسته‌ای صلح‌آمیز خواهد بود که از جمله موارد زیر را در بر می‌گیرد: دستیابی به راکتورهای پیشرفته انرژی و تحقیقاتی آب سبک و تجهیزات وابسته و نیز تامین سوخت هسته‌ای پیشرفته و همچنین فعالیت‌های تحقیق و توسعه مورد توافق
*بعد از اجرایی شدن موفق گام نهایی راه حل جامع برای دوره زمانی آن، با برنامه هسته‌ای ایران مانند دیگر اعضای غیر هسته‌ای عضو ان‌پی‌تی رفتار خواهد شد.*

**در مورد گام نهایی و گام‌های قبل از آن این اصل استاندارد که «بر سر هیچ چیز توافق نشده است مگر این که بر سر همه چیز توافق بشود» حاکم خواهد بود
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

vali chizi ke BBC mige, kaamelan motefaaveteh:
‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮جزییاتی از توافق ایران و گروه ١+٥ در ژنو‬




*در همین حال، به موجب بیانیه ای که توسط دفتر مطبوعاتی کاخ سفید صادر شده، دولت ایران در مذاکرات ژنو متعهد شده است که در طول شش ماه آینده*

- غنی سازی اورانیوم بالای پنج درصد را متوقف کند

- ذخایر اورانیوم غنی شده بین پنج تا ٢٠ درصد را 'خنثی' کند

- هیچ سانتریفیوژ جدیدی در تاسیسات اتمی خود وارد مدار نکند
*- نیمی از سانتریفیوژهای موجود در تاسیسات نطنز و سه چهارم سانتریفیوژهای موجود در تاسیسات فردو را غیر فعال کند

- تولید سانتریفیوژهای جدید را به تعویض دستگاههای از کار افتاده محدود کند*

- به تعداد تاسیسات غنی سازی اورانیوم موجود نیافزاید
*- میزان ذخایر اورانیوم غنی سازی شده در حد ٣.٥ در صد را در طول شش ماه آینده افزایش ندهد، بدین ترتیب اورانیوم غنی شده بیشتر از ذخایر موجود باید به اکسید اورانیوم تبدیل شود*

- فعالیتها در تاسیسات اراک را معلق کند، چه در خصوص سوخت رآکتور و چه در خصوص انتقال آب سنگین
*- به ماموران آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی اجازه بازدید روزانه از تاسیسات نطنز و فردو بدهد؛ و همچنین اجازه بازدید از تاسیسات تولید قطعات سانتریفیوژ، تاسیسات ساخت و نگهداری سانتریفیوژ و همچنین بازدید از معادن اورانیوم کشور*

- اطلاعات مورد درخواست آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی در خصوص رآکتور اراک را در اختیار آژانس بگذارد و امکان بازدید مرتب از رآکتور را تسهیل کند

در مذاکرات ژنو توافق شد که ایران و گروه ١+٥ یک کمیسیون مشترک تاسیس کنند که نظارتهای آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی از تاسیسات اتمی ایران را تسهیل کند و به پاسخگویی ایران به سوالات آژانس در خصوص ابعاد احتمالی نظامی برنامه تحقیقات هسته ای آن کشور کمک کند.






*دستاوردی محدود برای ایران*
تسهیلات ارائه شده به ایران در مذاکرات ژنو محدود هستند. ایران در اثر تعلیق جزئی تحریمها به حدود هفت میلیارد دلار پول برای مخارج معین دسترسی خواهد داشت، اما حدود ١٠٠ میلیارد دلار دارایی های ارزی آن کشور همچنان به دلیل تحریمها قابل دستیابی نیستند.

ایران در طول شش ماه آینده نمی تواند صادرات نفت خود را افزایش دهد. ادامه تحریمهای نفتی در شش ماه آینده به معنای ضربه ای معادل ٣٠ میلیارد دلار ( پنج میایارد دلار در ماه) به اقتصاد ایران در مقایسه با سال ٢٠١١ (پیش از تحریمهای نفتی) است.

بیانیه دفتر مطبوعاتی کاخ سفید حکایت از آن دارد که ایران در طول شش ماه آینده تنها به حدود ٤.٢ میلیارد دلار از پول حاصل از صادرات نفتی خود دسترسی خواهد داشت و نزدیک به ١٥ میلیارد دلار دیگر که از فروش نفت حاصل خواهد شد به حسابهای خارجی واریز می شود که دولت ایران به آنها دسترسی آزاد ندارد.
*در طول این مدت، تحریم بانک مرکزی و دیگر بانکهای ایرانی ادامه خواهد داشت، محدودیتهای پوشش بیمه ای به ایران پابرجا می مانند و تحریمهای مربوط به کشتی سازی و کشتی رانی همچنان باقی خواهند ماند.*

اینک ایران و گروه ١+٥ باید در طول شش ماه آینده در خصوص امکان رسیدن به یک توافق نهایی گفتگو کنند. دولتهای غربی گفته اند که در صورت عدم توافق نهایی، تحریمهای موجود را افزایش خواهند داد.






@Serpentine

Beyn e chizi ke Iran e'laam karde va chizi ke 5+1 e'laam karde, kheyli tafaavot hast.
age chizi ke BBC gofte, post e baalaayi ye man, dorost bashe, ke in tavaafogh kamelan eftezaah hast.


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> HOT : EARTHQUAKE IN KERMANSHAH !!!
> 
> EVERYONE PANICED !!
> 
> including me


hope everything's all right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> LOL, yes, I am azeri as well


Lol, i knew it. 

@Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Lol, i knew it.
> 
> @Sinan



I said it bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

dolar miad paeen ? ya vel ma'talim ?


----------



## Serpentine

دوستانی که مخالفت میکنن، بیان اینجا مطرح کنن و نظر بدن که پیشنهاد خودشون چی بود تو این شرایط؟ یه راه حل ارائه بدن حداقل.

هدف ما از برنامه ی هسته ای چیه؟ غیر از تولید انرژی یا دارو هست؟ خوب این که محقق میشه. سوخت 20 درصد رو میتونیم از خارج وارد کنیم.
میتونیم نیروگاه های جدید تاسیس کنیم.

این توافق اولیه هست و درسته که ایران کمی کمتر از چیزی که داده، گرفته، ولی این بازه 6 ماهه هست و در صورتی که همه چی درست پیش بره، تمامی تحریم ها به مرور لغو خواهد شد.

آمریکا به عنوان ابر قدرت داره زور میگه؟ کاملا درست. ولی فقط در صورتی میتونی خوب ایستادگی کنی که چند تا کشور هم از این ور پشتت باشن.

دوستانی که حرف از ترکمانچای میزنن از نزدیک 60 میلیار دلار سرمایه ایران در کشور دوست و برادر کمونیستمان، یعنی چین هم یادی بکنند بد نیست. از هزاران جوانی که به خاطر آشغال های چینی بیکار شدند، از سو استفاده هایی که از کشورمون توی تحریم شد، نه از جانب شیطان بزرگ، که از جانب روسیه و چین و اعراب. یک گوشه ی رینگ گیرمون انداختن و دارن میچاپن ما رو، دوستان هم خوشحال از اینکه در حال مقاومت و پایداری هستیم سرخوش هستند. بیایید قبول کنیم در دنیایی با قوانین جنگل زندگی می کنیم. مقابله با تمامی حیوانات جنگل عاقلانه نیست، گاهی لازمه که بینشون باشی، رشد کنی و قدرتمند بشی تا زمانی برسه که کشتن تو براشون فوق العاده هزینه داشته باشه.

@rmi5 @haman10 @S00R3NA @Ostad @SOHEIL @iranigirl2​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> dolar miad paeen ? ya vel ma'talim ?



Sekke : 850

$ : 2900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> vali chizi ke BBC mige, kaamelan motefaaveteh:
> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮جزییاتی از توافق ایران و گروه ١+٥ در ژنو‬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *در همین حال، به موجب بیانیه ای که توسط دفتر مطبوعاتی کاخ سفید صادر شده، دولت ایران در مذاکرات ژنو متعهد شده است که در طول شش ماه آینده*
> 
> - غنی سازی اورانیوم بالای پنج درصد را متوقف کند
> 
> - ذخایر اورانیوم غنی شده بین پنج تا ٢٠ درصد را 'خنثی' کند
> 
> - هیچ سانتریفیوژ جدیدی در تاسیسات اتمی خود وارد مدار نکند
> *- نیمی از سانتریفیوژهای موجود در تاسیسات نطنز و سه چهارم سانتریفیوژهای موجود در تاسیسات فردو را غیر فعال کند
> 
> - تولید سانتریفیوژهای جدید را به تعویض دستگاههای از کار افتاده محدود کند*
> 
> - به تعداد تاسیسات غنی سازی اورانیوم موجود نیافزاید
> *- میزان ذخایر اورانیوم غنی سازی شده در حد ٣.٥ در صد را در طول شش ماه آینده افزایش ندهد، بدین ترتیب اورانیوم غنی شده بیشتر از ذخایر موجود باید به اکسید اورانیوم تبدیل شود*
> 
> - فعالیتها در تاسیسات اراک را معلق کند، چه در خصوص سوخت رآکتور و چه در خصوص انتقال آب سنگین
> *- به ماموران آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی اجازه بازدید روزانه از تاسیسات نطنز و فردو بدهد؛ و همچنین اجازه بازدید از تاسیسات تولید قطعات سانتریفیوژ، تاسیسات ساخت و نگهداری سانتریفیوژ و همچنین بازدید از معادن اورانیوم کشور*
> 
> - اطلاعات مورد درخواست آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی در خصوص رآکتور اراک را در اختیار آژانس بگذارد و امکان بازدید مرتب از رآکتور را تسهیل کند
> 
> در مذاکرات ژنو توافق شد که ایران و گروه ١+٥ یک کمیسیون مشترک تاسیس کنند که نظارتهای آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی از تاسیسات اتمی ایران را تسهیل کند و به پاسخگویی ایران به سوالات آژانس در خصوص ابعاد احتمالی نظامی برنامه تحقیقات هسته ای آن کشور کمک کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *دستاوردی محدود برای ایران*
> تسهیلات ارائه شده به ایران در مذاکرات ژنو محدود هستند. ایران در اثر تعلیق جزئی تحریمها به حدود هفت میلیارد دلار پول برای مخارج معین دسترسی خواهد داشت، اما حدود ١٠٠ میلیارد دلار دارایی های ارزی آن کشور همچنان به دلیل تحریمها قابل دستیابی نیستند.
> 
> ایران در طول شش ماه آینده نمی تواند صادرات نفت خود را افزایش دهد. ادامه تحریمهای نفتی در شش ماه آینده به معنای ضربه ای معادل ٣٠ میلیارد دلار ( پنج میایارد دلار در ماه) به اقتصاد ایران در مقایسه با سال ٢٠١١ (پیش از تحریمهای نفتی) است.
> 
> بیانیه دفتر مطبوعاتی کاخ سفید حکایت از آن دارد که ایران در طول شش ماه آینده تنها به حدود ٤.٢ میلیارد دلار از پول حاصل از صادرات نفتی خود دسترسی خواهد داشت و نزدیک به ١٥ میلیارد دلار دیگر که از فروش نفت حاصل خواهد شد به حسابهای خارجی واریز می شود که دولت ایران به آنها دسترسی آزاد ندارد.
> *در طول این مدت، تحریم بانک مرکزی و دیگر بانکهای ایرانی ادامه خواهد داشت، محدودیتهای پوشش بیمه ای به ایران پابرجا می مانند و تحریمهای مربوط به کشتی سازی و کشتی رانی همچنان باقی خواهند ماند.*
> 
> اینک ایران و گروه ١+٥ باید در طول شش ماه آینده در خصوص امکان رسیدن به یک توافق نهایی گفتگو کنند. دولتهای غربی گفته اند که در صورت عدم توافق نهایی، تحریمهای موجود را افزایش خواهند داد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Serpentine
> 
> Beyn e chizi ke Iran e'laam karde va chizi ke 5+1 e'laam karde, kheyli tafaavot hast.
> age chizi ke BBC gofte, post e baalaayi ye man, dorost bashe, ke in tavaafogh kamelan eftezaah hast.


متن انگایسی توافق:
http://media.farsnews.com/media/Uploaded/Files/Documents/1392/09/03/13920903000147.pdf

بی بی سی طبق معمول داره دروغ سرهم میکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

قابل توجه برادران، اینها توی متن توافق نامه هست:

-Reflect the rights and obligations of parties to the NPT and IAEA Safeguards
Agreements.

-Comprehensively lift UN Security Council, multilateral and national nuclear-related
sanctions, including steps on access in areas of trade, technology, finance, and energy, on
a schedule to be agreed upon.

-Involve a mutually defined enrichment programme with mutually agreed parameters
consistent with practical needs, with agreed limits on scope and level of enrichment
activities, capacity, where it is carried out, and stocks of enriched uranium, for a period to
be agreed upon.

-Fully resolve concerns related to the reactor at Arak, designated by the IAEA as the IR-40.
No reprocessing or construction of a facility capable of reprocessing.

-Include international civil nuclear cooperation, including among others, on acquiring
modern light water power and research reactors and associated equipment, and the supply
of modern nuclear fuel as well as agreed R&D practices.


----------



## Uhuhu

اومدن یک انرژی هسته ای به دست بیاورند کل یک کشور رو ورشکست کردند.

هشت سال فاجعه آفریدند، مملکت و وضع مردم رو به خاک سیاه نشاندند. تا توانستند به هر کس و ناکسی تو دنیا باج دادند و رشد اقتصادی چند درصدی رو منفی چند درصد تحویل دادند، تورم رو چهل و خورده ای رساندند .

آبرو برای ایران و ایرانی در دنیا نگذاشتند و به عنوان تروریست شناخته می شویم. تو بیشتر فرودگاهها باید دست مامور امنیتی اونجا تا ته خشتک ناموس این ملت فرو بره و بگرده.

بی مغزهایی که حتی سواد نوشتن درست و حسابی هم ندارند و تنها می توانند عربده بکشند و فحاشی کنند.

با چه رویی امروز هنوز صحبت می کنید؟

البته اگر شرف داشتید که اون فجایع اتفاق نمی افتاد..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> hope everything's all right now.



THANKS BRO !! 

yeah , it caused no damage .

tnx for asking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

man nemidonam ma donbale chi bodim?.ahmadinejad ba on hame edeaye mogavematsh,yadetone che garari ba torkie va brazil gozasht ke on ham tazeh gabol nashod.hala gani sazi to khak mamlekate khodemon ro migan vatan foroshi !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Uhuhu said:


> اومدن یک انرژی هسته ای به دست بیاورند کل یک کشور رو ورشکست کردند.
> 
> هشت سال فاجعه آفریدند، مملکت و وضع مردم رو به خاک سیاه نشاندند. تا توانستند به هر کس و ناکسی تو دنیا باج دادند و رشد اقتصادی چند درصدی رو منفی چند درصد تحویل دادند، تورم رو چهل و خورده ای رساندند .
> 
> آبرو برای ایران و ایرانی در دنیا نگذاشتند و به عنوان تروریست شناخته می شویم. تو بیشتر فرودگاهها باید دست مامور امنیتی اونجا تا ته خشتک ناموس این ملت فرو بره و بگرده.
> 
> بی مغزهایی که حتی سواد نوشتن درست و حسابی هم ندارند و تنها می توانند عربده بکشند و فحاشی کنند.
> 
> با چه رویی امروز هنوز صحبت می کنید؟
> 
> البته اگر شرف داشتید که اون فجایع اتفاق نمی افتاد..




برو بابا . خوش به حال توکه سواد داری 

این دکمه 
ignore 
کو؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

اگر امروز روحانی میتونه سر نصب نکردن سانتریفیوژهای بیشتر توافق کنه به خاطر اینکه احمدی نزاد بیشتر از 19000 سانتریفیوژ نصب کرده
والسلام

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohammadmahdi

Iran gofte dg barnameye hasteyosho gostaresh nemide.khob dar avaze un amrica gofte haghe ghani sazie iran ru 3.5% baad az 11 sale be rasmiat nemishne!gofte be vojude inke dg iran ghani sazie 20% nemikone amma hanuz tahrimaye nafti edame dare!!!!!ba vojude inke dg barnameye hasteyi ro gostarsh nemide.
Abadan tafaghnameye khubi nist,har che ghadr ham ru keshvar feshar umdade bashe.8 sal zamane ahmadi moghavemat kardim ke alan yeho va bedim!hatta amrica tahrimaye nafti ro ham barnadare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> متن انگایسی توافق:
> http://media.farsnews.com/media/Uploaded/Files/Documents/1392/09/03/13920903000147.pdf
> 
> بی بی سی طبق معمول داره دروغ سرهم میکنه



Dastet dard nakone mohsen jan,
man daghighan donbaal e hamin matn e ngilisi ye tavaafogh boudam, merC



Serpentine said:


> قابل توجه برادران، اینها توی متن توافق نامه هست:
> 
> -Reflect the rights and obligations of parties to the NPT and IAEA Safeguards
> Agreements.
> 
> *-Comprehensively lift UN Security Council, multilateral and national nuclear-related
> sanctions, including steps on access in areas of trade, technology, finance, and energy, on
> a schedule to be agreed upon.*
> 
> -Involve a mutually defined enrichment programme with mutually agreed parameters
> consistent with practical needs, with agreed limits on scope and level of enrichment
> activities, capacity, where it is carried out, and stocks of enriched uranium, for a period to
> be agreed upon.
> 
> -Fully resolve concerns related to the reactor at Arak, designated by the IAEA as the IR-40.
> No reprocessing or construction of a facility capable of reprocessing.
> 
> -Include international civil nuclear cooperation, including among others, on acquiring
> modern light water power and research reactors and associated equipment, and the supply
> of modern nuclear fuel as well as agreed R&D practices.



be nazar mirese ke hamouni ke site e tabnak neveshte boud dorost bashe.
in mored e dovvom be nazare man az hame mohem tar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


> اومدن یک انرژی هسته ای به دست بیاورند کل یک کشور رو ورشکست کردند.
> 
> هشت سال فاجعه آفریدند، مملکت و وضع مردم رو به خاک سیاه نشاندند. تا توانستند به هر کس و ناکسی تو دنیا باج دادند و رشد اقتصادی چند درصدی رو منفی چند درصد تحویل دادند، تورم رو چهل و خورده ای رساندند .
> 
> آبرو برای ایران و ایرانی در دنیا نگذاشتند و به عنوان تروریست شناخته می شویم. تو بیشتر فرودگاهها باید دست مامور امنیتی اونجا تا ته خشتک ناموس این ملت فرو بره و بگرده.
> 
> بی مغزهایی که حتی سواد نوشتن درست و حسابی هم ندارند و تنها می توانند عربده بکشند و فحاشی کنند.
> 
> با چه رویی امروز هنوز صحبت می کنید؟
> 
> البته اگر شرف داشتید که اون فجایع اتفاق نمی افتاد..



bebin yek seri az mavaaredi ke migi dorost hast, va dalil e naaraahatiye man ham hamin hast. albatte yek bakhsh hayi az harfet ham dorost nist.
man harfam in hast ke vaghti in hameh hazineh tou paacheh ye maa rafte, baayad haddeaghal chiz haye bishtari az tavaafogh be dast miaavordim.
inke shoma migi aaberou nazaashtan , ... ke harfe eshtebaahi hast. moshkel e ahmadinejad in boud ke harf (e moft) ziyaad mizad, ke dar mored e siyaasat e mantaghe i , hadafesh ham ijaad e yek propaganda baraaye mahboub kardan e iran tou mantaghe az tarigh e fohsh daadan be esraeil boud, ke ettefaaghan ham javaab daad, vali ba'd e bahs e souriye, har chi reshte boudan, panbe shod.
dar mored e eghtesaadi ham kolli poul e naft tou baazaar rikht, ke az yek taraf natije ash tavarrom hast vali az taraf e dige kolli chehre ye zendegiye mardom(be khosous middle class va tabaghe ye poul daar) ba oumadan e kaalaa haye loux va mavaared e dige ye refaahi, taghyir kard, va yek seri tarh haye movaffagh, mesle saakht e haddeaghal 2 stadium ya salon varzeshi baraaye har shahr va chandin hezaar maskan e mehr ham tarh haye movaffaghi boud. vali fesaad e mojoud dar keshvar, age bad tar nashod, ke behtar ham nashod.
dar kol man ba nazaraati ke ahmadi nejad ra yek div va in eslaah talab ha ra fereshteh neshoun mideh, moshkel daaram.


----------



## Ostad

mohammadmahdi said:


> Iran gofte dg barnameye hasteyosho gostaresh nemide.khob dar avaze un amrica gofte haghe ghani sazie iran ru 3.5% baad az 11 sale be rasmiat nemishne!gofte be vojude inke dg iran ghani sazie 20% nemikone amma hanuz tahrimaye nafti edame dare!!!!!ba vojude inke dg barnameye hasteyi ro gostarsh nemide.
> Abadan tafaghnameye khubi nist,har che ghadr ham ru keshvar feshar umdade bashe.8 sal zamane ahmadi moghavemat kardim ke alan yeho va bedim!hatta amrica tahrimaye nafti ro ham barnadare


اولا این توافق اولیه است در مسیری که منجر به برداشتن کل تحریم ها میشه
دوما شما یه سرچی راجع به توافق اولیه چین و آفریقای جنوبی در زمان تحریم هاشون بکن
سوما این مقدار کاهش تحریم و 4 میلیارد آزاد شده تو بازه زمانی 6 ماه خیلی به ایران کمک میکنه
چهارم و مهم تر از همه اینه که این توافق اجماع جهانی علیه ایران رو شکست و شرایط رو بری طرف مقابل سخت کرد


----------



## rmi5

*‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮توافق ایران و قدرت‌های جهانی و واکنش‌ها به آن‬*

*استقبال امارات متحده عربی*
امارات متحده عربی از توافق ایران و شش قدرت جهانی استقبال کرد.
خبرگزاری رسمی امارات متحده عربی، وام، گفته: "دولت این کشور امیدوار است که این توافق، به توافقی دائمی منجر شود که بتواند ثبات در منطقه را حفظ کرده و مانع از بروز تنش و خطر تکثیر سلاح های هسته ای شود."

*عربستان سعودی تنها دولتی است که به همراه اسرائیل از توافق ایران با غرب ابراز نگرانی کرده است.* یک مقام دولتی عربستان سعودی گفته است "هنوز همه جزییات را نمی دانیم اما دولت سعودی در خصوص مذاکرات با ایران نگران بوده و از برقراری توافق با ایران ناخوشنود است. الان نگرانی در باره تهدیدات در این منطقه زیاد است."

خبرگزاری دولتی سوریه گفته است که این کشور از توافقنامه ژنو استقبال کرده و آن را "توافقنامه ای تاریخی" خوانده است.

وزارت امور خارجه پاکستان در بیانیه ای گفته است پاکستان به عنوان "یک کشور همسایه و برادر ایران" همیشه بر اهمیت یافتن یک راه حل صلح آمیز تاکید داشته است. این بیانیه ادامه می دهد که باید از درگیری و رویارویی در خصوص برنامه هسته ای ایران اجتناب شود چون رویارویی می تواند منطقه را بی ثبات کند.

*اسرائیل: به این توافق پایبند نیستیم*
بنیامین نتانیاهو، نخست وزیر اسرائیل، در نشست امروز کابینه آن کشور گفت که اسرائیل به توافق بدست آمده پایبند نخواهد بود و حق دفاع ازخود را حفظ خواهد کرد.

آقای نتانیاهو همچنین گفت: "امروز جهان به مکانی خطرناک تر تبدیل شده به این دلیل که خطرناک ترین رژیم در دنیا گامی مهم در جهت کسب خطرناک ترین تسلیحات در جهان برداشته شده است."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

i like this part 
kerry:"He acknowledged that international sanctions have resulted in economic hardship for Iranians, but said they represent a failed policy.
Instead of 160 centrifuges that were spinning 10 years ago or eight years ago, today we have 19,000 centrifuges," 



Read more: Kerry to go to Geneva for Iran nuclear talks | National News - KSBW Home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> "
> 
> *عربستان سعودی تنها دولتی است که به همراه اسرائیل از توافق ایران با غرب ابراز نگرانی کرده است.* ی



akhe arabestanam shod keshvar ?

yani sagam too arabestan zendegi mikone ?

goh tarin keshvare ru koreye zamin



Ostad said:


> i like this part
> kerry:"He acknowledged that international sanctions have resulted in economic hardship for Iranians, but said they represent a failed policy.
> Instead of 160 centrifuges that were spinning 10 years ago or eight years ago, today we have 19,000 centrifuges,"
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Kerry to go to Geneva for Iran nuclear talks | National News - KSBW Home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> akhe arabestanam shod keshvar ?
> 
> yani *sagam* too arabestan zendegi mikone ?
> 
> goh tarin keshvare ru koreye zamin


pas in alhasani chie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> pas in alhasani chie.



bichare sag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> pas in alhasani chie.



esme oun antar ra nayaar, be ghole doustaan e mazhabi, aavordan e esme nahsesh ham kaffaareh daareh...
albatteh hamisheh oun ravaani mishine post haye in thread ra mikhoune... kollan esmesh ra nayaar 



haman10 said:


> bichare sag



She is so cute...



haman10 said:


> akhe arabestanam shod keshvar ?
> yani sagam too arabestan zendegi mikone ?
> goh tarin keshvare ru koreye zamin



veleshoun kon, yek mosht biyaabouniye vahshi boudand, hastand va khaahand boud...
enghadr tou oun sagdouni zendegi kardand, hamashoun oghde i va ravaani shodand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

shenidam naft emarat ta 2016 tamom mishe. nemidonam nafte in sodia key tamom mishe.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> shenidam naft emarat ta 2016 tamom mishe. nemidonam nafte in sodia key tamom mishe.?



Na aziz, naft e emaaraat tamoum nemishe. albatte be gheyr az abuzabi va dubai, baghiyashoun dige kheyli naft nadaarand, albatte naft e dubai, va na emaaraat dar haal e tah keshidan hast, vali naft e abu zabi hamchenaan khaahad boud.
arabestan aamaar e dorost dar mored e naftesh nemide be nazar e man, chon yek 10 saali mishe ke migan reserveshoun hodoud e 267 billion boshkeh hast. yani taghriban na kam shode va na ziyaad ke ye kam bou mide ghaziye... masalan iran va iraq, zakhaayere jadid kashf kardand va az hodoud e 100 billion boshekh be 150 residan, ya venezuela hamin tor va baghiye keshvar ha ham hame zakhaayereshoun ya kam shode ya ziyaad shode....

@Ostad 

manzouram in hast:

File:Venezuela Oil Reserves.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
File:Iran Proved Oil Reserves.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Na aziz, naft e emaaraat tamoum nemishe. albatte be gheyr az abuzabi va dubai, baghiyashoun dige kheyli naft nadaarand, albatte naft e dubai, va na emaaraat dar haal e tah keshidan hast, vali naft e abu zabi hamchenaan khaahad boud.
> arabestan aamaar e dorost dar mored e naftesh nemide be nazar e man, chon yek 10 saali mishe ke migan reserveshoun hodoud e 267 billion boshkeh hast. yani taghriban na kam shode va na ziyaad ke ye kam bou mide ghaziye... masalan iran va iraq, zakhaayere jadid kashf kardand va az hodoud e 100 billion boshekh be 150 residan, ya venezuela hamin tor va baghiye keshvar ha ham hame zakhaayereshoun ya kam shode ya ziyaad shode....


etelaate jalebi boud. man to ye mostanad shenidam ke amireshoun migoft "ta 2016 aksar manabe naftimon tamom mishe bara hamin mikhaym emarat ro toristi konim" gazie sakhtane jazayere masnoii ham be ham khatere.dar mored arabestan takhmin ha kaheshe manabe baad 2022 ro neshoun mide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> etelaate jalebi boud. man to ye mostanad shenidam ke amireshoun migoft "ta 2016 aksar manabe naftimon tamom mishe bara hamin mikhaym emarat ro toristi konim" gazie sakhtane jazayere masnoii ham be ham khatere.dar mored arabestan takhmin ha kaheshe manabe baad 2022 ro neshoun mide.




nokte ye jaaleb injaast ke hamin alaan, bedehi ye UAE az zakhaayer e arzish bishtare. ke in kheyli maskhare hast, chon hattaa Iran ham ba 75 million jam'iyat va tahrim va ... zakhaayere kharejish haddeaghal hodoud e 100 billion $ az bedehish bishtare. emaaraat ham yek hobaab e eghtesaadi hast ke belakhare az beyn mire, mesle hobaab e eghtesaadiye shargh asia. man emaaraat raftam, vaghean jaaye eftezaahi hast, har che ghadr ham ke sarmaayeh gozaari bekonand, baaz ham az yek haddi tourist, ke kollishoun ham irani ha hastand, bishtar ounja nemire.
albatte dar mored e arabestan, age raast begand, intor nist va zakhaayere arzishoun baalaast. baraaye hamin ham joftak mindaazand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

دوستانی که به نظرشون این قرارداد یک موقیت هست شاید این قضیه رو درست درک نکردن. در کتاب های تاریخ اینده (اگه اینده ای باشه) از سال 2013 میلادی به عنوان یک سال شوم برای ایران یاد میشه. سالی که بعد 100 سال قرار دادی ننگین تر از ترکمانچایی به امضا رسید. یعنی چی اخه. اینو که به جلیلی هم پیشنهاد داده بودن توی دور مذاکرات قبل جلیلی دقیقا توی مناظره ها به این نکته اشاره کرد که این کار فشار از پایین مذاکره از بالاست میگن اورانیوم بالای 5 درصد رو کلا از کار بندازید سانتریفیوژ ها رو کلا دیگه بیخیال بشید نیروگاه اراک رو بفرستید زباله دان تاریخ احتمالا پارچین هم باید ببندیم در عوض اونا تضمین کردن تا 6 ماه تحریم مون نکنن. اخه قربونتون برم اگه اینطوری قرار داد امضا کردن کار سختی بود که از 4 سال پیش تا الان اینا همین پیشنهاد رو نمیدادن. اخه کدوم تحریم رو برداشتن. مسخره ها میگن تحریم برخی قطعات هواپیما و ماشین ها رو برداشتن خب اخه دیوث کل انرژی هسته ای ایران رو متوقف کردی به جاش میخوایی پیچ سمند برامون بفرستی. تنها نکته مثبت این قرارداد ننگین رفع تحریم بیمه و بانک ملی برای معاملات برون مرزیه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> دوستانی که به نظرشون این قرارداد یک موقیت هست شاید این *قضیه رو درست درک نکردن. در کتاب های تاریخ اینده (اگه اینده ای باشه) از سال 2013 میلادی به عنوان یک سال شوم برای ایران یاد میشه. سالی که بعد 100 سال قرار دادی ننگین تر از ترکمانچایی به امضا رسید.* یعنی چی اخه. *اینو که به جلیلی هم پیشنهاد داده بودن توی دور مذاکرات قبل جلیلی دقیقا توی مناظره ها به این نکته اشاره کرد که این کار فشار از پایین مذاکره از بالاست میگن اورانیوم بالای 5 درصد رو کلا از کار بندازید سانتریفیوژ ها رو کلا دیگه بیخیال بشید نیروگاه اراک رو بفرستید زباله دان تاریخ احتمالا پارچین هم باید ببندیم در عوض اونا تضمین کردن تا 6 ماه تحریم مون نکنن. اخه قربونتون برم اگه اینطوری قرار داد امضا کردن کار سختی بود که از 4 سال پیش تا الان اینا همین پیشنهاد رو نمیدادن. اخه کدوم تحریم رو برداشتن.* مسخره ها میگن تحریم برخی قطعات هواپیما و ماشین ها رو برداشتن خب اخه دیوث کل انرژی هسته ای ایران رو متوقف کردی به جاش میخوایی پیچ سمند برامون بفرستی. تنها نکته مثبت این قرارداد ننگین رفع تحریم بیمه و بانک ملی برای معاملات برون مرزیه.


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> nokte ye jaaleb injaast ke hamin alaan, bedehi ye UAE az zakhaayer e arzish bishtare. ke in kheyli maskhare hast, chon hattaa Iran ham ba 75 million jam'iyat va tahrim va ... zakhaayere kharejish haddeaghal hodoud e 100 billion $ az bedehish bishtare. emaaraat ham yek hobaab e eghtesaadi hast ke belakhare az beyn mire, mesle hobaab e eghtesaadiye shargh asia. man emaaraat raftam, vaghean jaaye eftezaahi hast, har che ghadr ham ke sarmaayeh gozaari bekonand, baaz ham az yek haddi tourist, ke kollishoun ham irani ha hastand, bishtar ounja nemire.
> albatte dar mored e arabestan, age raast begand, intor nist va zakhaayere arzishoun baalaast. baraaye hamin ham joftak mindaazand.









pol ezafi adamo ...



spiderkiller said:


> دوستانی که به نظرشون این قرارداد یک موقیت هست شاید این قضیه رو درست درک نکردن. در کتاب های تاریخ اینده (اگه اینده ای باشه) از سال 2013 میلادی به عنوان یک سال شوم برای ایران یاد میشه. سالی که بعد 100 سال قرار دادی ننگین تر از ترکمانچایی به امضا رسید. یعنی چی اخه. اینو که به جلیلی هم پیشنهاد داده بودن توی دور مذاکرات قبل جلیلی دقیقا توی مناظره ها به این نکته اشاره کرد که این کار فشار از پایین مذاکره از بالاست میگن اورانیوم بالای 5 درصد رو کلا از کار بندازید سانتریفیوژ ها رو کلا دیگه بیخیال بشید نیروگاه اراک رو بفرستید زباله دان تاریخ احتمالا پارچین هم باید ببندیم در عوض اونا تضمین کردن تا 6 ماه تحریم مون نکنن. اخه قربونتون برم اگه اینطوری قرار داد امضا کردن کار سختی بود که از 4 سال پیش تا الان اینا همین پیشنهاد رو نمیدادن. اخه کدوم تحریم رو برداشتن. مسخره ها میگن تحریم برخی قطعات هواپیما و ماشین ها رو برداشتن خب اخه دیوث کل انرژی هسته ای ایران رو متوقف کردی به جاش میخوایی پیچ سمند برامون بفرستی. تنها نکته مثبت این قرارداد ننگین رفع تحریم بیمه و بانک ملی برای معاملات برون مرزیه.


عزیز نفست از جای گرم در می آد
من شخصا حاضرم تا 10 برابر این تحریم ها رو تحمل کنم ولی باید همه مردم رو در نظر گرفت شما اونی که تو خونه بیمار داره و باید تا 5 برابر بیشتر هزینه دارو بپردازه یا دانشجویی که خارج از کشوره و خانوادش براش پول میفرستن رو در نظر میگیری؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> pol ezafi adamo ...


ba hamin poul mitounestan kolli kaare behtar anjaam bedan, vali khob inha ahmagh hastand va oghde daarand ke khodeshoun ra neshoun bedand va begand ke masalan ma ham hastim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Sekke : 850
> 
> $ : 2900




Bavaram nemishe , Dolar 100 toman arzun shode


----------



## livingdead

yo ironi pplz.. what happened to iranian travel thread, I cant find it


----------



## Azizam

ahh i wanted to travel to iran while it was being a part of axis of evil. now that my dream is shattered  but anyway congrats. i hope iran develops soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Ostad said:


> عزیز نفست از جای گرم در می آد
> من شخصا حاضرم تا 10 برابر این تحریم ها رو تحمل کنم ولی باید همه مردم رو در نظر گرفت شما اونی که تو خونه بیمار داره و باید تا 5 برابر بیشتر هزینه دارو بپردازه یا دانشجویی که خارج از کشوره و خانوادش براش پول میفرستن رو در نظر میگیری؟


من که از خدامه وضع واسه همه خوب بشه امیدوارم با این قرارداد زندگی کسایی که واقعا در فشار هستند بهبود پیدا کنه اما من چشمم اب نمیخوره . این قرار داد یعنی ما کلی امتیاز دادیم که فقط وضعمون برگرده به 5-6 سال پیش(در خوشبینانه ترین حالت). یادمه همون موقع هم خیلی ها مشکل داشتن دیگه چه برسه به الان.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Why are you speaking with two tongs? You are crying on IMF about this deal, while defending it over here. This is what you said over there:



you know what ? if you are iranian and u know persian then : boro bemir vatan forosh kesafat bi sharaf .
pas oon motargeme araba toee !!! asghal mojahed khalgh .

are , harfam eenja ba tooye IMF fargh dare chon mesle to vatan forosh nistam .

ashghal .

 



S00R3NA said:


>



boro baba ba een californicationet 

ye serial nega kardi , dahan hama ru service kardi bahash .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Azizam said:


> ahh i wanted to travel to iran while it was being a part of axis of evil. now that my dream is shattered  but anyway congrats. i hope iran develops soon


you can travel to axis of angle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

guys , u want to know the motargem of doostane sousmar kour ?

congrats !! its @Surenas 

@SOHEIL @rmi5 @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> guys , u want to know the motargem of doostane sousmar kour ?
> 
> congrats !! its @Surenas
> 
> @SOHEIL @rmi5 @Ostad


sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> sure?



not really , but he fits it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> not really , but he fits it



velesh kon, mohem nist in mozou' ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

aghayoon az oonjaee ke man ta chand daghighe dige ban misham , khastam halaliyat betalabam ta 1 mahe dige  

bye everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

*کاریکاتور/انطباق صهیونیسم و اعراب*
یک شاهزاده سعودی: منافع عربستان سعودی و اسرائیل منطبق شده است!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Ghulam-Alazhar 

dadash oomadi tablighe shia mikoni ?

fadat sham , ina nemifahman !!!

faghat baaes mishe bannet konan


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> aghayoon az oonjaee ke man ta chand daghighe dige ban misham , khastam halaliyat betalabam ta 1 mahe dige
> 
> bye everyone


LOL, chera?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

S00R3NA said:


>


I dont know what you said but lol gif.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> @Ghulam-Alazhar
> 
> dadash oomadi tablighe shia mikoni ?
> 
> fadat sham , ina nemifahman !!!
> 
> faghat baaes mishe bannet konan


Hala shayad tunestim shie konim. be emtehanesh miarze 
Shoma chera mikhay beri azizam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, chera?!!!





Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Shoma chera mikhay beri azizam?



agha man too ye thread harchi az dahanam dar ooman be araba va pakestani ha goftam !! fek konam infraction gereftam 

be har hal hanooz ban nashodam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> boro baba ba een californicationet
> 
> ye serial nega kardi , dahan hama ru service kardi bahash .



be jaye cherto pert goftan gomsho birun shaadravan nashi zire aavaar .

Pasho ta khodeto khis nakardi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

do you know any songs that are similar to this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> be jaye cherto pert goftan gomsho birun shaadravan nashi zire aavaar .
> 
> Pasho ta khodeto khis nakardi



khialet rahat khooneye ma zed zelzelast , ta halvato nakhoram az een donya nemiram  

faghat age momkene begoo ziad shirin nabashe , man regimam 

mamnun 



Azizam said:


> do you know any songs that are similar to this?



u really liked that ? 

really not into sad songs 

maybe rmi could help ? @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

haman10 said:


> khialet rahat khooneye ma zed zelzelast , ta halvato nakhoram az een donya nemiram
> 
> faghat age momkene begoo ziad shirin nabashe , man regimam
> 
> mamnun
> 
> 
> 
> u really liked that ?
> 
> really not into sad songs
> 
> maybe rmi could help ? @rmi5


i dont know the meaning so i didnt know it was a sad song  

but i like the tune. it's relaxing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> i dont know the meaning so i didnt know it was a sad song
> but i like the tune. it's relaxing



I can't help you with this type of songs, but I can provide you the exactly opposite type of this song.
I am more into spiritual type of songs like what Lady Gaga is performing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I can't help you with this type of songs, but I can provide you the exactly opposite type of this song.
> I am more into spiritual type of songs like what Lady Gaga is performing



i also can help him with trance if he wants to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i also can help him with trance if he wants to





Some spiritual songs for MyDear , @Azizam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

thats no spiritual , its half naked lady who calls herself gaga !

she and miley cyrus better find another job for themselves , if u know what i mean 

and please guys !!! we are moving towards the ban of this site in iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> thats no spiritual , its half naked lady who calls herself gaga !
> 
> she and miley cyrus better find another job for themselves , if u know what i mean


She is good, but miley sucks!!!


> and please guys !!! we are moving towards the ban of this site in iran



Do you care?!!! You always have access to VPN, ....


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Do you care?!!! You always have access to VPN, ....



i have vpn , but it significantly reduces my net speed 

so yeah i care

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i have vpn , but it significantly reduces my net speed
> 
> so yeah i care



LOL, dahanet service mishe pas 
Che jouri Youtube ra mibini?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> and please guys !!! we are moving towards the ban of this site in iran


Why ban?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Some spiritual songs for MyDear , @Azizam



miley's songs these days are even more spiritual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Why ban?



i just got what u mean . i thought you are referring to me being banned .

you see there is too much cursing of iran in pdf . above that is our iranian members who just sit here in chill thread and dont reply .

@xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> i dont know the meaning so i didnt know it was a sad song
> 
> but i like the tune. it's relaxing




If you're looking for sad songs , these are my favorite foreign songs that might be useful :

















Rihanna - Stay (Official Video) feat. Mikky Ekko - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> miley's songs these days are even more spiritual







haman10 said:


> i just got what u mean . i thought you are referring to me being banned .
> 
> you see there is too much cursing of iran in pdf . above that is our iranian members who just sit here in chill thread and dont reply .
> 
> @xenon54



Because, they are some stupid jacka$$es, and we don't care about them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Because, they are some stupid jacka$$es, and we don't care about them



agha khastam ye chizi begam arize khali nabashe !! 

anyway thumbs up !



rmi5 said:


> LOL, dahanet service mishe pas
> Che jouri Youtube ra mibini?



ba vpn dige .... har mah bayad bekharam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha khastam ye chizi begam arize khali nabashe !!
> 
> anyway thumbs up !



I Got it 



> ba vpn dige .... har mah bayad bekharam .



Che ghadr baayad har maah bedi?
az in narm afzar ha nemitouni estefaade koni?

*استقبال محتاطانه عربستان سعودی از توافق ایران و گروه ۱+۵*

*‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮استقبال محتاطانه عربستان سعودی از توافق ایران و گروه ۱+۵‬*

in biyaabouniyaa roushoun kam shod , moshkeleshoun ine ke khodeshoun ra ziyaadi jozv e aadam ha hesaab mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> .Che ghadr baayad har maah bedi?
> az in narm afzar ha nemitouni estefaade koni?



mahi 3 tooman     

ama khob soraatesh az een narm afzara bishtare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> mahi 3 tooman
> 
> ama khob soraatesh az een narm afzara bishtare


khob khoube ke 
3 toman ke pouli nist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> khob khoube ke
> 3 toman ke pouli nist



khob are ,man ke nagoftam ziade 

ama age be alave mahi 60 toman poul internet ezafe koni ziad mishe  <==this is u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> khob khoube ke
> 3 toman ke pouli nist


baba bache poldar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> khob are ,man ke nagoftam ziade
> 
> ama age be alave mahi 60 toman poul internet ezafe koni ziad mishe  <==this is u



60 toman poul e internet midi to?!!! 
Delam soukht be haalet... 



Ostad said:


> baba bache poldar



LOL, na vali ensaafan 3 toman ke fekr nakonam poul e yek sandwitch ham beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> 60 toman poul e internet midi to?!!!
> Delam soukht be haalet...



are akhe khat telephonam noise dasht majboor shodam beram internet wireless begiram .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> are akhe khat telephonam noise dasht majboor shodam beram internet wireless begiram .



Hajmi baayad poul bedi? age intoriye, mage divoune i ke poulet ra baraaye bahs kardan ba in ahmaghaa waste mikoni?!!! Seriously ...
Be jaash az internet e daneshgah ta jaayi ke mitouni estefaade kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> LOL, na vali ensaafan 3 toman ke fekr nakonam poul e yek sandwitch ham beshe.


sandwitch mishe kharid fagat mohtaviat nadare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> sandwitch mishe kharid fagat mohtaviat nadare.


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10 

agha man har posti ro ke mokhalef harf bezane nabaiad pak konam!

in yaru kheili hushmandane, bedune inke tohine shakhsi bokone dare harfesho mizane, ma ham age ba dalaiel kafi ke kheili ham motmaen hastan javabesho bedim domesho mizare ru kulesh mire. ya inke kolan aslan javabesho nadim.
age javabesho nadi khodesh khaste mishe mire. be har hal posthash on topic hast, harchand ke manteghesh eftezahe.

rasti, tunesti in postet ro ham viraiesh kon, on kalame ro az avalesh bardar, postesh report shode. gozashtam khodet edit koni. 

Iran nuclear deal reached | Page 11

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Hajmi baayad poul bedi? age intoriye, mage divoune i ke poulet ra baraaye bahs kardan ba in ahmaghaa waste mikoni?!!! Seriously ...
> Be jaash az internet e daneshgah ta jaayi ke mitouni estefaade kon



na dige hajmi nist !! na mahdoud gereftam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

this site is gonna be banned in iran??
i will miss my iranian friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> this site is gonna be banned in iran??
> i will miss my iranian friends.



 thank u 

although i was joking , its really possible ! as a lot of members insult iran on a minute-basis 

still , we can get around it 



guys , @Islamic faith&Secularism is reading our thread !!! welcome aboard mate !! 

youre welcome to post here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

hey yo guys , i want an awesome site for music download ASAP !! 

vase music kharegaki !! hamrah ba link download mostaghim

ye sikham jooge bezarin roush lotfan 



@rmi5 @Ostad and otherz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> hey yo guys , i want an awesome site for music download ASAP !!
> 
> vase music kharegaki !! hamrah ba link download mostaghim
> 
> ye sikham jooge bezarin roush lotfan
> 
> 
> 
> @rmi5 @Ostad and otherz


itunes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> itunes!



WARNING : Access to the web page was blocked by ESET Smart Security. The web page is on the list of websites with potentially unwanted content.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> WARNING : Access to the web page was blocked by ESET Smart Security. The web page is on the list of websites with potentially unwanted content.


i was joking. you need real cash for that one.but we are under sanction we cant pay them 
try this one:دانلود آهنگ و بزرگترین سایت فول آلبوم ایرانی و خارجی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> i was joking. you need real cash for that one.but we are under sanction we cant pay them
> try this one:دانلود آهنگ و بزرگترین سایت فول آلبوم ایرانی و خارجی



TNX for joking ASAP    

mamnun , kar mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

> با 3 کیفیت On Some Bullshit به نام Akon آهنگ جدید و فوق العاده* زیبای*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


>



on some sousmar khor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

aghayoon gand zadam be linkatoon ; khodam peyda kardam :

http://www.5.parsmelodi.net


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hey yo guys , i want an awesome site for music download ASAP !!
> 
> vase music kharegaki !! hamrah ba link download mostaghim
> 
> ye sikham jooge bezarin roush lotfan
> 
> 
> 
> @rmi5 @Ostad and otherz



Man ghablan az safalbum download mikardam, vali sitesh dige baste shod 
ammaa ghable inke baste beshe, man hodoud e 200 GB music va hamin hodoudaa music video azash download kardam 
Age donbaal e music e khaassi hasti, begou, shaayad daashteh baasham, baraat tou mediafire up mikonam, ya linki peyda konam. vali age donbaal e mass download hasti(  ) mitouni site music baran ra ham check koni

Raftid bache ha? 

@haman10 , @Ostad , @S00R3NA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

nakheyra , man hich vaght sahne ru tark nemikonam 

mese inke khodet rafti .....

jooje ha !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> nakheyra , man hich vaght sahne ru tark nemikonam
> 
> mese inke khodet rafti .....
> 
> jooje ha !




Be ghol e yek bande khodaayi, @haman10 aasoudeh bekhaab ke ma bidaarim ))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Be ghol e yek bande khodaayi, @haman10 aasoudeh bekhaab ke ma bidaarim ))



marg bar shah !!


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> marg bar shah !!



I am not in favor of shah, but I am not in favor of saying death to this and death to that as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I am not in favor of shah, but I am not in favor of saying death to this and death to that as well.



well i am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> well i am

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


>






@haman10 
yeki oun boomrang e osgol ke daareh tou nuclear thread, troll mikone ra jam kone.
yaarou kaamel rad daadeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> yeki oun boomrang e osgol ke daareh tou nuclear thread, troll mikone ra jam kone.
> yaarou kaamel rad daadeh



na baba oon male een harfa nist !! kolan 1-2 nafar bishtar nistan ke mitoonan bahse manteghi bokonan va tahdid bashan  

kholase ba irani harki dar oftad var oftad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na baba oon male een harfa nist !! kolan 1-2 nafar bishtar nistan ke mitoonan bahse manteghi bokonan va tahdid bashan
> 
> kholase ba irani harki dar oftad var oftad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
hanouz nakhaabidi to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> hanouz nakhaabidi to?



naaaaaaaaaaaa 

raftam k raftam !!

bye bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> naaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> raftam k raftam !!
> 
> bye bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 ye soale fani dashtam 
az bein avr, arm va pic kodom behtare vase yadgiri?ya kolan onaro bikhial sham donbale PLC ro begiram.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 ye soale fani dashtam
> az bein avr, arm va pic kodom behtare vase yadgiri?ya kolan onaro bikhial sham donbale PLC ro begiram.?



dafuq are u talking abt ?

help me with these engineers !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 ye soale fani dashtam
> az bein avr, arm va pic kodom behtare vase yadgiri?ya kolan onaro bikhial sham donbale PLC ro begiram.?



Bastegi daareh ke shoma baraaye che chizi mikhaay, man khodam AVR ra kheyli khoub baladam, vali ARM ham kheyli khoub hast ke yaad begiri, ketab haye aamouzeshi va hattaa class haashoun ham zamaan e ma ham tou Iran por boud, pas yaad gereftaneshoun sakht nist. baraaye AVR, ham Bascom va ham code vision hast, be nazar e man Bascom ke bar paaye ye Basic hast, saade tar az code vision , ke bar paaye ye C hast, hastesh.
ba PLC man ta be haalaa kaar nakardam.
man nemidounam daghighan che estefaade i mikhaay bekoni, vali age DSP ham yaad begiri khoub hast. baayad code composer studio ra baraash yaad begiri. DSP ham kheyli khoub hast va kheyli tavaanaayi haye ziyaad baraaye kaarhaaye mokhtalef daareh. man DSP board ha ra ham highly recommend mikonam ke yaad begiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Bastegi daareh ke shoma baraaye che chizi mikhaay, man khodam AVR ra kheyli khoub baladam, vali ARM ham kheyli khoub hast ke yaad begiri, ketab haye aamouzeshi va hattaa class haashoun ham zamaan e ma ham tou Iran por boud, pas yaad gereftaneshoun sakht nist. baraaye AVR, ham Bascom va ham code vision hast, be nazar e man Bascom ke bar paaye ye Basic hast, saade tar az code vision , ke bar paaye ye C hast, hastesh.
> ba PLC man ta be haalaa kaar nakardam.
> man nemidounam daghighan che estefaade i mikhaay bekoni, vali age DSP ham yaad begiri khoub hast. baayad code composer studio ra baraash yaad begiri. DSP ham kheyli khoub hast va kheyli tavaanaayi haye ziyaad baraaye kaarhaaye mokhtalef daareh. man DSP board ha ra ham highly recommend mikonam ke yaad begiri


mamnun ali boud , man DSP kar nakardam vali ba AVR va ARM va PLC kar kardam.AVR ye kam dar mored noise va timer aziat mikone vali az on taraf arzon hast . mikhastam bedunam dar sheytane bozorg bazar karE kodum behtare?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Ottomans was a multi ethnical empire founded by Turks, there were Asian, European, Turkic, Arabic, Jewish, and Persian ethnicities.
> 
> So taking Ottomans as reference for your beef with Arabs is wrong.



hi mate

first of all there was no persian ethnicity under ottoman control  

secondly , he refers to safavids as turks who control-ed iran (as an insult [at least he thinks its an insult !] ) . i'm just reminding him that all a-rab countries (thank to allah  ) were conquered by ottoman empire .

no insult to turks here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> mamnun ali boud , man DSP kar nakardam vali ba AVR va ARM va PLC kar kardam.AVR ye kam dar mored noise va timer aziat mikone vali az on taraf arzon hast . mikhastam bedunam dar sheytane bozorg bazar karE kodum behtare?



albatte bahs e gheymat ham mohem hasr, DSP board ha kheyli gerounan...
inja man kheyli kaare digital e intori nakardam, daghigh nemidounam.



haman10 said:


> hi mate
> 
> first of all there was no persian ethnicity under ottoman control
> 
> secondly , he refers to safavids as turks who control-ed iran (as an insult [at least he thinks its an insult !] ) . i'm just reminding him that all a-rab countries (thank to allah  ) were conquered by ottoman empire .
> 
> no insult to turks here



They are really stupid. I personally admire safavids, and I feel proud about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> They are really stupid. I personally admire safavids, and I feel proud about them.



i not only feel proud , but also astonished by their great power and influence . 

they are so burned because of the fact that safavid kings kicked their a$$ several times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i not only feel proud , but also astonished by their great power and influence .
> they are so burned because of the fact that safavid kings kicked their a$$ several times



They hate safavids because of sunni-shia stuff, anyway, they are stupid, since Safavids have made us proud in the history and we like them.
At that time, They even hadn't any *** to be kicked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Dustan in mojeate ghoran ro negh konid
Qur'an Miraclesart One

Salam dustan chetorid?
in pakestania hatta be topice quran ham rahm nemikonan va uno ban mikonan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Dustan in mojeate ghoran ro negh konid
> Qur'an Miraclesart One
> 
> Salam dustan chetorid?
> in pakestania hatta be topice quran ham rahm nemikonan va uno ban mikonan



Shoma ehyaanan hamoun @mohammadmahdi nisti?


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Dustan in mojeate ghoran ro negh konid
> Qur'an Miraclesart One
> 
> Salam dustan chetorid?
> in pakestania hatta be topice quran ham rahm nemikonan va uno ban mikonan


salam bahs dini kolan to in forum mamnoue.khodeto ziad khast nakon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> salam bahs dini kolan to in forum mamnoue.khodeto ziad khast nakon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Shoma ehyaanan hamoun @mohammadmahdi nisti?


Chera dust e aziz

@ haman10 
Cheori?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Chera dust e aziz



elatesh vazehe , takfiri = sahyonist


----------



## Ostad

@Ghulam-Alazhar are you sure that your signature was translated correctly?


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @ haman10
> Cheori?



fadaye shoma dadash , khoobim migzare ... 

az tehroon che khabar ?


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> @Ghulam-Alazhar are you sure that your signature was translated correctly?


Avali ro az ye site kheyli motabar bardashtam dovomi ro ham az wikipedia


----------



## haman10

@Ostad @rmi5

aghayoon mohandes , lotfan online status ru dobare faal konid !!! asabe ma khoord shod balam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> elatesh vazehe , takfiri = sahyonist


Haman jan age mizashtan inshalaha man nesfe adamaye gheire moslamune inja ro mosalmun mikrdam unam na ba bahs faghta ba esbatia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @Ghulam-Alazhar are you sure that your signature was translated correctly?



doroste ke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @Ostad @rmi5
> 
> aghayoon mohandes , lotfan online status ru dobare faal konid !!! asabe ma khoord shod balam



aziz shoma hamishe offline hasti ke?!!!
ma ke online status emoun hamishe active hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

دوستان یکی از کارای خوب واسه تو سر کوبیدن این عربا یا ضد ایراینیا اینه که پیش گویی های نوسراداموس رو بگین,نظرتون چیه؟


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> دوستان یکی از کارای خوب واسه تو سر کوبیدن این عربا یا ضد ایراینیا اینه که پیش گویی های نوسراداموس رو بگین,نظرتون چیه؟



Come on ....
Bikhiyaal ...


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Haman jan age mizashtan inshalaha man nesfe adamaye gheire moslamune inja ro mosalmun mikrdam unam na ba bahs faghta ba esbatia.





aslan emkan nadare dadash !! mage be een rahati mishe kesi ru mosalmon kard ? 

they are the wrong and they insist on their fault. so be it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Come on ....
> Bikhiyaal ...


چرا؟



haman10 said:


> aslan emkan nadare dadash !! mage be een rahati mishe kesi ru mosalmon kard ?
> 
> they are the wrong and they insist on their fault. so be it ...


نمیدونم حالا نصف رو شوخی کردم اما تعداد زیادی میشد.وقتی معجزات قران رو میدیدن براشون جالب بود شاید مسلمون میشدن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> چرا؟



be nazar e man shoma forum e monaasebi ra baraaye in kaar ha entekhaab nakardi ...


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad @rmi5
> 
> aghayoon mohandes , lotfan online status ru dobare faal konid !!! asabe ma khoord shod balam


chera? khobe ke hishki nemidone kojaeem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> aziz shoma hamishe offline hasti ke?!!!
> ma ke online status emoun hamishe active hast





its exactly the other way around !!! my status is on !!! yours is off !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

آقا هامان این پیش گویی نوسراداموس رو گفتن اشکال داره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> its exactly the other way around !!! my status is on !!! yours is off !!



Nope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Avali ro az ye site kheyli motabar bardashtam dovomi ro ham az wikipedia


tarjomash be nazare man dorst nist.harki tajome karde fek konam az google estefade karde.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad 
vazi'yat man va @haman10 ra alaan che tori mibini?
online ya offline?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا هامان این پیش گویی نوسراداموس رو گفتن اشکال داره؟



نه مشکلی نداره !!

نمی دونم چرا رمی مخالفه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> vazi'yat man va @haman10 ra alaan che tori mibini?
> online ya offline?


offline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> vazi'yat man va @haman10 ra alaan che tori mibini?
> online ya offline?


آفلاینی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> offline.



@Ghulam-Alazhar 
har 2 ta moun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

شماها همتون آفلاینین...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ghulam-Alazhar
> har 2 ta moun?


are har doton, chetor mage *on* kardid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آفلاینی





Ostad said:


> offline.





Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> شماها همتون آفلاینین...



نههههههههههههه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> tarjomash be nazare man dorst nist.harki tajome karde fek konam az google estefade karde.


من از ویکی پدیا برداشتم فکر نمیکینم زیاد ترجمش بد باشه


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> شماها همتون آفلاینین...


Thanks 

@haman10 , @Ostad 
Hameh offlinim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

من اینجا فقط خودم رو آنلاین میبینم 

منم معمولا میومدم فروم آف بودم دیروز که رفتم رو درست کردم آن شدم

about me and my location

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> من اینجا فقط خودم رو آنلاین میبینم


doctor malome ke khodet ro offline mibini in vase bagiast man ham khodamo online mibinam.


----------



## rmi5

LOL
bezaarid offline bemounim hamamoun 

@haman10 , @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

سایت خبری مورد علاقه فارسیتون چیه؟؟


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> من از ویکی پدیا برداشتم فکر نمیکینم زیاد ترجمش بد باشه


in behtare bebin


> _“Whoever harms her has harmed me and whoever angers her has made me angry;_
> _Whoever makes her glad has made me glad, and whoever saddens her has made me sad._


----------



## spiderkiller

salam khedmate doostan. iek aks toop toie net peyda kardam mitarsam bezaram baz tension bere bala

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> are har doton, chetor mage *on* kardid.



Na, man chand vaght tanzimaat ra taghyir daade boudam, vali alaan yaadam naboud ke online neshoun daade misham ya offline... 



spiderkiller said:


> salam khedmate doostan. iek aks toop toie net peyda kardam mitarsam bezaram baz tension bere bala


aks e chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> in behtare bebin


خوبه میذارم تو امضام,از کجا برداشتی؟
اون قسمت اولش که میفرماید فاطمه(س) پاره تن من است

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> سایت خبری مورد علاقه فارسیتون چیه؟؟


عصر ايران


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
kojaayi? rafti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> خوبه میذارم تو امضام,از کجا برداشتی؟
> اون قسمت اولش که میفرماید فاطمه(س) پاره تن من است


on gesmat avalesh kheli galate mishe bad tarjomash kard.be site haye Irani etemad nakon.


----------



## spiderkiller

rmi5 said:


> aks e chiye?


iek poster tablighati nazi ha dar iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

من این سایت میرم که البته خیلی اصولگراست
پایگاه تحلیلی خبری 598
تابناک هم زیاد میرم


----------



## Ostad

تشکر متفاوت از ظریف



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> من این سایت میرم که البته خیلی اصولگراست
> پایگاه تحلیلی خبری 598
> تابناک هم زیاد میرم


tabnak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

yek post be sabk e @SOHEIL :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> yek post be sabk e @SOHEIL :


آقا شما چند سالتونه؟



Ostad said:


> تشکر متفاوت از ظریف
> 
> 
> tabnak


اون قسمت اول فرموده پیغمبر رو نمیشه ترجمه کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا شما چند سالتونه؟



Ya'ni post e man bacheh gaaneh boud?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

به تاریخ ترکیه نگاه بیاندازید! آن گاه که از آن سوی خراسان در ماورالنهر از ترس یورش مغولان فرار کردند و به آن سوی سرزمین ما گریختند؛ اجداد ما 3 قرن تمام مقاومت کردند.
و اکنون پان ترک ها خواهان قسمتی از خاک مقدس کشور ما هستند. 
man faghat naghl kardam doostan turk beheshoon bar nakhore iek vaght

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 , @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> تشکر متفاوت از ظریف
> 
> 
> tabnak


حقیقت اینه من چشمم خیلی آب نمیخوره فکر کنم غربیا دوباره بهونه گیری رو شروع کنند ...


----------



## Ostad

spiderkiller said:


> به تاریخ ترکیه نگاه بیاندازید! آن گاه که از آن سوی خراسان در ماورالنهر از ترس یورش مغولان فرار کردند و به آن سوی سرزمین ما گریختند؛ اجداد ما 3 قرن تمام مقاومت کردند.
> و اکنون پان ترک ها خواهان قسمتی از خاک مقدس کشور ما هستند.
> man faghat naghl kardam doostan turk beheshoon bar nakhore iek vaght


nagle khobi naboud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Ya'ni post e man bacheh gaaneh boud?


نه!کلا پرسیدم 



rmi5 said:


> @haman10 , @Ostad


احتمالا داره سعی میکنه آنلاین شه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> نه!کلا پرسیدم



man 5 saaleh az bourkinafasu hastam...


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 , @Ostad


ما بیشتر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> نه!کلا پرسیدم
> 
> 
> احتمالا داره سعی میکنه آنلاین شه


Na haji, man sa'y daaram offline bemounam


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

spiderkiller said:


> به تاریخ ترکیه نگاه بیاندازید! آن گاه که از آن سوی خراسان در ماورالنهر از ترس یورش مغولان فرار کردند و به آن سوی سرزمین ما گریختند؛ اجداد ما 3 قرن تمام مقاومت کردند.
> و اکنون پان ترک ها خواهان قسمتی از خاک مقدس کشور ما هستند.
> man faghat naghl kardam doostan turk beheshoon bar nakhore iek vaght


شتر در خواب بیند پنبه دانه.ترکه که سهله مریحی ها هم نمیتونن قسمتی از کشور ما رو جدا کنن


----------



## spiderkiller

Ostad said:


> nagle khobi naboud.


چرا؟ همیشه ما باید سرمون تو برف باشه و هر کاری خواستن به سرمون بیارن ؟ حقایق رو بگیم میشن علیهمون که تروریستیم و فلان و فلان حقایق رو نگیم باز بیشتر پررو میشن تقاضا هاشون رو میبرن بالاتر. در حالی که اذربایجان مدام داره اذربایجان ما رو بخش جنوبی کشور خودش خطاب میکنه اگه از این پست ها بذاریم بده ؟ حتما اگه هم حمله کردن باید در فضای سایبری فقط بگیم دوستان ترکمون ناراحت نشن یکوقتی بهمون حمله کردن.


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Na haji, man sa'y daaram offline bemounam


خوبه.هامان را گفتم نیستش لابد داره سعی میکنه با تنظیمات پروفایلش آنلاین شه
من یه فامیل دارم آمریکاس آریزونا شما کجایی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

spiderkiller said:


> چرا؟ همیشه ما باید سرمون تو برف باشه و هر کاری خواستن به سرمون بیارن ؟ حقایق رو بگیم میشن علیهمون که تروریستیم و فلان و فلان حقایق رو نگیم باز بیشتر پررو میشن تقاضا هاشون رو میبرن بالاتر. در حالی که اذربایجان مدام داره اذربایجان ما رو بخش جنوبی کشور خودش خطاب میکنه اگه از این پست ها بذاریم بده ؟ حتما اگه هم حمله کردن باید در فضای سایبری فقط بگیم دوستان ترکمون ناراحت نشن یکوقتی بهمون حمله کردن.


من خودم رگ ترک دارم بزار دوست باشیم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

Ostad said:


> من خودم رگ ترک دارم بزار دوست باشیم


دادش گلم من خودمم رگه ترک دارم منظور بنده پان ترک ها بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> man 5 saaleh az bourkinafasu hastam...


نسیت به سنت خیلی با هوش هستی.تاریخم خوب بلدی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> خوبه.هامان را گفتم نیستش لابد داره سعی میکنه با تنظیمات پروفایلش آنلاین شه
> من یه فامیل دارم آمریکاس آریزونا شما کجایی؟



Na, @haman10 pichoundesh 
NA, Man Arizona nistam, Ma zire saayeh ye shomaayim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> من خودم رگ ترک دارم بزار دوست باشیم


آقا امضام عوش شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا امضام عوش شد


mamnun.


----------



## spiderkiller

از دوستانی که امریکا هستن یک سوال داشتم. وضعیت مسافرت داخلی تون اونجا چه طوری هاست؟ مثلا هر وقت خواستید بدون محدودیت میتونید هر جا که خواستید سفر برید ؟مثلا سه - چهار ماه کار کنید بعد یک هفته برید لاس وگاس حالشو ببرید.


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> نسیت به سنت خیلی با هوش هستی.تاریخم خوب بلدی



merC, albatte ajib nist chon ma khounamoun mesle ketaabkhoune omoumi por e ketaab boud  pedaram fekr konam ye chizi hodoud e 200-300 ta ketaab e tarikh va falsafe tou ketabkhounash daasht va dareh, man ham tafriham az bachchegi ketaab khoundan boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Na, @haman10 pichoundesh
> NA, Man Arizona nistam, Ma zire saayeh ye shomaayim


نه داداش ما تو جوب کناری خونه شما هستیم 
میدونم گفتم فامیلم اونجاس شما لس آنجلسی لابد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> از دوستانی که امریکا هستن یک سوال داشتم. وضعیت مسافرت داخلی تون اونجا چه طوری هاست؟ مثلا هر وقت خواستید بدون محدودیت میتونید هر جا که خواستید سفر برید ؟مثلا سه - چهار ماه کار کنید بعد یک هفته برید لاس وگاس حالشو ببرید.



manzouret az mahdoudiyat chi hast?
age poul daashteh baashi va kaaret ejaaze bede, are, mitouni beri.


----------



## spiderkiller

rmi5 said:


> manzouret az mahdoudiyat chi hast?
> age poul daashteh baashi va kaaret ejaaze bede, are, mitouni beri.


یعنی از شمالش تا جنوبش سوار ماشین شی بدون هیچ مدرکی چیزی میتونی بین ایالت ها مسافرت کنی ؟ بیشتر منظورم این بود که توی مرز ایالت ها مدرکی چیزی نمیخوان ازتون ؟


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> نه داداش ما تو جوب کناری خونه شما هستیم
> میدونم گفتم فامیلم اونجاس شما لس آنجلسی لابد



Na, man oun taraf ha nistam. vali fekr mikonam @iranigirl2 oun taraf ha hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> merC, albatte ajib nist chon ma khounamoun mesle ketaabkhoune omoumi por e ketaab boud  pedaram fekr konam ye chizi hodoud e 200-300 ta ketaab e tarikh va falsafe tou ketabkhounash daasht va dareh, man ham tafriham az bachchegi ketaab khoundan boud.


آقا ایول عالیه.منم خونه مادربزرگم یه کتابخونه قدیمیه خیلی گنده هست
خوشبختم با یه آدم با معلومات آشنا شدم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> یعنی از شمالش تا جنوبش سوار ماشین شی بدون هیچ مدرکی چیزی میتونی بین ایالت ها مسافرت کنی ؟ بیشتر منظورم این بود که توی مرز ایالت ها مدرکی چیزی نمیخوان ازتون ؟



Na haji, che madraki bekhaan?!!! hamoun driving license ra chon maashin savar mishi, baayad dashteh bashi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Na, man oun taraf ha nistam. vali fekr mikonam @iranigirl2 oun taraf ha hast.


جالبه.
کدوم ایالتی؟
چند سالته؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا ایول عالیه.منم خونه مادربزرگم یه کتابخونه قدیمیه خیلی گنده هست
> خوشبختم با یه آدم با معلومات آشنا شدم



khahesh mikonam, man ham hamintor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

دوستانی که امریکا هستید مشمول ذمه هستید اگه از طرف من در تگزاس استیک و در ل ا همبرگر نخورید(دو تا رستوران تو مستند دیدم تخصصشون اینا بود). اگه تونستید از طرف من یک سر هم به وگاس بزنید یک چند تا عکس بذارید. این امریکا لامصب یک کره دیگه است واسه خودش.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> جالبه.
> کدوم ایالتی؟
> چند سالته؟



LOL, nemigam 
albatte be khaatere daashtan e privacy tou yek forum injouri va in masaa'el ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> LOL, nemigam
> albatte be khaatere daashtan e privacy tou yek forum injouri va in masaa'el ...


خوبه ولی یعنی طالبان انقد قوی شدن

راستی شما 9 صبح اینجورا میای نت؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> خوبه ولی یعنی طالبان انقد قوی شدن



cyber taliban!!!



Ostad said:


>




Aaliii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Ostad said:


>



خیلی باحاله این عکس. فکر کنم یک خبرنگار فرانسوی باشه این بنده خدا پیرمرده. 
حقیقتا 90 درصد اینا که اسلحه دستشون فکر میکنن دارن تو فیلم بازی میکنن از حقیقت کاری که انجام میدن خبر ندارن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


>


اینو بذار تو فروم های خودشون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

i'm back baby doll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


>


ولی آخرتشه با آر پی جی به طرفش نشونه گرفتن !
عجب موجوادانیت اینا .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i'm back baby doll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 , @Ostad



gholametam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> gholametam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL

how are u pal ? feeling cheezy when your not around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hi guys .

How are you doing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

spiderkiller said:


> دوستانی که امریکا هستید مشمول ذمه هستید اگه از طرف من در تگزاس استیک و در ل ا همبرگر نخورید(دو تا رستوران تو مستند دیدم تخصصشون اینا بود). اگه تونستید از طرف من یک سر هم به وگاس بزنید یک چند تا عکس بذارید. این امریکا لامصب یک کره دیگه است واسه خودش.


من همبرگر آمریکا رو نخوردم ولی فکر کنم ایرانیا خوشمزه تره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Hi guys .
> 
> How are you doing ...



Doing Great ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Pahpad jadid Pakistan ro didid ?

Jalebe ! Ina maro maskhare mikardan !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Hi guys .
> 
> How are you doing ...



are u telling me you want to be polite from now on ? 



thanks ! how are u bro ?



SOHEIL said:


> Pahpad jadid Pakistan ro didid ?
> 
> Jalebe ! Ina maro maskhare mikardan !!!



na kou ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Qur'an Miraclesart One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

SOHEIL said:


> Pahpad jadid Pakistan ro didid ?
> 
> Jalebe ! Ina maro maskhare mikardan !!!


na chi hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Pahpad jadid Pakistan ro didid ?
> 
> Jalebe ! Ina maro maskhare mikardan !!!



Are didam,
dar hadde proje daneshjouyi, nomreye B migire 
taaze yekish tolid e taht e lisaans e italia hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> من همبرگر آمریکا رو نخوردم ولی فکر کنم ایرانیا خوشمزه تره


مزه اش مهم نیست مهم اینه که از رستورانی همبرگر رو بخوری که اولین همبرگر تاریخ رو درست کرده. اونش باحاله

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> how are u pal ? feeling cheezy when your not around


kolan cheezy hasti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

berid topic buraq ro bebinid !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

spiderkiller said:


> مزه اش مهم نیست مهم اینه که از رستورانی همبرگر رو بخوری که اولین همبرگر تاریخ رو درست کرده. اونش باحاله


آقا امیدوارم قسمتت بشه


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> kolan cheezy hasti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> مزه اش مهم نیست مهم اینه که از رستورانی همبرگر رو بخوری که اولین همبرگر تاریخ رو درست کرده. اونش باحاله


Na, mohem mazze ye ghazaast


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا امیدوارم *قسمتت بشه*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا امیدوارم قسمتت بشه


دیگه نه تا اون حد که ارزوش رو داشته باشم بیشتر حالت فانتزی داره داداش گلم.


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

SOHEIL said:


> berid topic buraq ro bebinid !


link ?


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


>



LOL, shabihe hamoun smiley e avvali hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> berid topic buraq ro bebinid !



link pls ?

yeki linkesho bede , az fozooli mordam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Agha haman shukhi kardamaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> agha haman nisti


koja ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> berid topic buraq ro bebinid !



Nokte ye funnesh injaast ke moghe e rounamaayiye pahpad e Iran, ye pakistaniye migoft ke vaghti Iran ham dige pahpad misaaze, chera ma nasaazim, ba'd ounyeki javaab daad ke hamin buraq va oun yeki ra pakistan saakhte ke kheyli az Iran ham pishrafte tarans, vali nemikhaan rounamaayi konand, chon mesle Iran ahl e khodnamaayi nistim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

http://www.longwarjournal.org/threat-matrix/archives/2013/03/social_media_jihad_drones_over.php


----------



## Ostad

Burraq UCAV & Shahpur UAV inducted in Pakistani arsenal. | Page 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kheyli ham baad nist .

^shokhi kardam , kheyli maskharast .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> kheyli ham baad nist .
> 
> ^shokhi kardam , kheyli maskharast .


ensafan ro raayat konim khobe albate age abadesh monaseb bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

spiderkiller said:


> دیگه نه تا اون حد که ارزوش رو داشته باشم بیشتر حالت فانتزی داره داداش گلم.


میدونم داداش شوخی کرد م 
من دوست دارم برم موناکو با ماشینای میلیونی ویراج بدم البته فکر نکنم بشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ensafan ro raayat konim khobe albate age abadesh monaseb bashe.


sizesh kouchike aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> kheyli ham baad nist .
> 
> ^shokhi kardam , kheyli maskharast .


یاد براداران رایت افتادم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> sizesh kouchike aziz


pass chize khasi nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

آقا ما رفتیم فعلا با اجازه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> pass chize khasi nist.



vaghean kheylii kouchike !! 



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا ما رفتیم فعلا با اجازه


ejaze ma ham dast shomast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> hi mate
> 
> first of all there was no persian ethnicity under ottoman control
> 
> secondly , he refers to safavids as turks who control-ed iran (as an insult [at least he thinks its an insult !] ) . i'm just reminding him that all a-rab countries (thank to allah  ) were conquered by ottoman empire .
> 
> no insult to turks here


1. Of course there was Persians in Ottoman empire...
For exsample:
Dschalal ad-Din ar-Rumi – Wikipedia


2. Oh it was a misunderstanding then.



xenon54 said:


> 1. Of course there was Persians in Ottoman empire...
> For exsample:
> Dschalal ad-Din ar-Rumi – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 2. Oh it was a misunderstanding then.


Oops here is the English link
Rumi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> 1. Of course there was Persians in Ottoman empire...
> For exsample:
> Dschalal ad-Din ar-Rumi – Wikipedia



1-well jalal-eddin rumi was born in iran , lived in iran , died in saljoghi empire (persian-turkish empire who's capital was antolia )

not a good example  

my point was that iran was never conquered by ottoman empire .

2- yes bro , i dont know how u interpreted that as an insult





==================
@rmi5 : een dooste maa hast yek

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> 1-well jalal-eddin rumi was born in iran , lived in iran , died in saljoghi empire (persian-turkish empire who's capital was antolia )
> 
> not a good example
> 
> my point was that iran was never conquered by ottoman empire .
> 
> 2- yes bro , i dont know how u interpreted that as an insult


1. Damn i failed too much 

2. I only counted the ethinicities lving in Ottoman empire, i didnt say we conquered Persian land.

3. Im not offended at all its just a misunderstanding sry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> 3. Im not offended at all its just a misunderstanding sry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> are u telling me you want to be polite from now on ?



Not particularly for you .

به جای ولگردی تو این فروم برو درس بخون که پس فردا اگه خدایی نکرده زبونم لال دکتر شدی سرم حیوانی به ملت نزنی شهیدشون کنی .




> thanks ! how are u bro ?



so so .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

xenon54 said:


> 1. Damn i failed too much
> 
> 2. I only counted the ethinicities lving in Ottoman empire, i didnt say we conquered Persian land.
> 
> 3. Im not offended at all its just a misunderstanding sry.


Dont worry we will send our series to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


>


Oh btw, Seldjuk empire is like a precursor of Ottoman empire, so my exsample isnt that wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Oh btw, Seldjuk empire is like a precursor of Ottoman empire, so my exsample isnt that wrong.



actually it was 

saljugh empire :





*Capital*Nishapur
(1037–1043)
Rey
(1043–1051)
Isfahan
(1051–1118)
Hamadan, Western capital(1118–1194)
Merv, Eastern capital (1118–1153)

^^^iranian cities  

from wiki :Seljuqs advanced first into Khorasan and then into mainland Persia before eventually conquering eastern Anatolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> actually it was
> 
> saljugh empire :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Capital*Nishapur
> (1037–1043)
> Rey
> (1043–1051)
> Isfahan
> (1051–1118)
> Hamadan, Western capital(1118–1194)
> Merv, Eastern capital (1118–1153)
> 
> ^^^iranian cities
> 
> from wiki :Seljuqs advanced first into Khorasan and then into mainland Persia before eventually conquering eastern Anatolia.


But they was Turks and Sunni muslims, heavily persianised though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Not particularly for you .
> 
> به جای ولگردی تو این فروم برو درس بخون که پس فردا اگه خدایی نکرده زبونم لال دکتر شدی* سرم حیوانی به ملت نزنی شهیدشون کنی* .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so so .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


>



to be chi mikhandi ?

barghi ke to dorost koni pashe ham nemigire


----------



## rmi5

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮بمب‌افکن‌های آمریکایی بر فراز جزایر مورد مناقشه چین و ژاپن به پرواز در آمدند‬




haman10 said:


> to be chi mikhandi ?
> barghi ke to dorost koni pashe ham nemigire



Akhe doctor alafi, ba'd e n term pezeshki khoundan, yaad gerefti ke belakhare me'deh kodoum ghesmat badan mishe? ya hanouz behetoun yaad nadaadan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> ‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮بمب‌افکن‌های آمریکایی بر فراز جزایر مورد مناقشه چین و ژاپن به پرواز در آمدند‬





che gohi mikhan bokhoran ? chino bezanan?


----------



## xenon54 out

@haman10 

Thats why i said Seldjuks are precursors of Ottomans, i mean Ottomans didnt appear out of nowhere. 



> As the dynasty declined in the middle of the thirteenth century, the Mongols invaded Anatolia in the 1260s and divided it into small emirates called the Anatolian beyliks. Eventually one of these, the Ottoman, would rise to power and conquer the rest.


Great Seljuq Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Akhe doctor alafi, ba'd e n term pezeshki khoundan, yaad gerefti ke belakhare me'deh kodoum ghesmat badan mishe? ya hanouz behetoun yaad nadaadan



harvaght shoma faz va nolo yad gerefti manam me'deh ru yad migiram 





xenon54 said:


> @haman10
> 
> Thats why i said Seldjuks are precursors of Ottomans, i mean Ottomans didnt appear out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> Great Seljuq Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



so thats why ottomans were persianized a little bit ? 



S00R3NA said:


> به جای ولگردی تو این فروم برو درس بخون که پس فردا اگه خدایی نکرده زبونم لال دکتر شدی سرم حیوانی به ملت نزنی شهیدشون کنی .
> .



nemiram !!! tasmim gereftim shahidetoon konim    

shoma ham mohandesi dige ? 

mohandesa =

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> harvaght shoma faz va nolo yad gerefti manam me'deh ru yad migiram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thats why ottomans were persianized a little bit ?


I think so, actually before Ottomans the Safavid and Seldjuk Turks was heavily influenced by Persians but Ottomans was more influenced by Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> harvaght shoma faz va nolo yad gerefti manam me'deh ru yad migiram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thats why ottomans were persianized a little bit ?



Doci ye negaah be in khabar bendaaz:
‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮زندگی مدرن 'میل جنسی را کم می‌کند'‬
Nazaret raaje' behesh chiye?
be nazar mirese ke jaame'e ye modern daareh vaghean dar yek seri zamine ha be fanaa mire...
kheyli be nazaram in khabar e jalebi nist ... neshoun dahande ye desperate shodan e aadam ha ham hast...

P.S. soaalaam jeddi hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> I think so, actually before Ottomans the Safavid and Seldjuk Turks was heavily influenced by Persians but Ottomans was more influenced by Arabs.



I don't think so, arabs were not even on the map at that times...
for example sultan SelimI has many persian poems... which shows the influence of persians not arabs.



haman10 said:


>







-------------------------


سلیم با همه سنگدلی‌اش از دانش و ادب بی‌بهره نبود و از تشویق شاعران فارسی‌گوی دریغ نمی‌کرد. خود به فارسی شعر می‌سرود و سلیم یا سلیمی تخلص می‌کرد. دیوانی مشتمل بر دو هراز بیت فارسی دارد اما گویا تنها یک بیت شعر به ترکی از او بر جای مانده‌است.[۱] وی علمای دینی و اهل فضل و ادب را گرامی می‌داشت و در مذهب تسنن سختگیر و زودکش بود. سلیم به ادبیات شعر فارسی و تاریخ علاقه مند بود و به رغم سنگ دلی به مصاحبت با عالمان علاقه داشت به آنان احترام فراوان می گذاشت و بسیاری از آنها را به مسئولیت های مهم میگماشت. وی شاعران و نویسندگان را همراه خود به میدان های نبرد میبرد تا صحنه های جنگ را نوشته یا به نظم در آورند و اشعاری را بسرایند تا اخبار و رویداد ها را در آن گنجانده و برای نسل بعد به یادگار بگذارند.

سلیم یکم - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

@haman10
can you translate it for @xenon54 ?
I need to go now 
See you guys later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I don't think so, arabs were not even on the map at that times...



actually they were on the map ! but they were named "persia" or "ottoman empire"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> actually they were on the map ! but they were named "persia" or "ottoman empire"



I meant that they were not important and they were not involved outside of their lands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> I don't think so, arabs were not even on the map at that times...
> for example sultan SelimI has many persian poems... which shows the influence of persians not arabs.



Its for sure that Ottomans had Persian influence but even more Arab influence.

For exsample:
Ottoman Turkish had many Arabic words, actually 50% of the language consisted of Arabic words, it was more Arabic than Turkish, but this changed after Atatürk found Turkish language Association.

Today 90% of the words are Turkish origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Doci ye negaah be in khabar bendaaz:
> ‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮زندگی مدرن 'میل جنسی را کم می‌کند'‬
> Nazaret raaje' behesh chiye?
> be nazar mirese ke jaame'e ye modern daareh vaghean dar yek seri zamine ha be fanaa mire...
> kheyli be nazaram in khabar e jalebi nist ... neshoun dahande ye desperate shodan e aadam ha ham hast...
> 
> P.S. soaalaam jeddi hast.



ببین عزیز اتفاقا استاد بهداشت ما در مورد این خیلی صحبت کرد
میگفتش که افرادی که توی فیس هستن دچار دپرشن میشن چون هر کسی که توی فیس هست بهترین لحظه های خودشو به اشتراک میذاره
حتی از بهترین صحنه های زندگیش عکس میگیره
بخاطر همین ادما احساس پوچی میکنن بدن اینکه خودشون حتی متوجه بشن

همینه دیگه.
همیشه تکنولوژی خوب نیست
میدونستی تویه ایران مشکلات قلبی اولین علت مرگ شدن ؟
مثل تمامی کشورهای غربی ایرانم اونطوری شد . علتشم اینه بخوای ماست از سر کوچه بخری با ماشین میری





rmi5 said:


> I meant that they were not important and they were not involved outside of their lands



you misunderstood me ! 

manam taeed kardam harfeto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ببین عزیز اتفاقا استاد بهداشت ما در مورد این خیلی صحبت کرد
> میگفتش که* افرادی که توی فیس هستن دچار دپرشن میشن چون هر کسی که توی فیس هست بهترین لحظه های خودشو به اشتراک میذاره
> حتی از بهترین صحنه های زندگیش عکس میگیره
> بخاطر همین ادما احساس پوچی میکنن بدن اینکه خودشون حتی متوجه بشن*
> 
> همینه دیگه.
> همیشه تکنولوژی خوب نیست
> میدونستی تویه ایران مشکلات قلبی اولین علت مرگ شدن ؟
> مثل تمامی کشورهای غربی ایرانم اونطوری شد . علتشم اینه بخوای ماست از سر کوچه بخری با ماشین میری
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you misunderstood me !
> 
> manam taeed kardam harfeto




jaalebeh... khob che mishe kard baraaye jelogiri az in mozou'?
engaar hamoun 10000 saal pish ke mardom tou ghaar ha boudan, raahat tar zendegi mikardan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Doci ye negaah be in khabar bendaaz:
> ‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮زندگی مدرن 'میل جنسی را کم می‌کند'‬
> Nazaret raaje' behesh chiye?
> be nazar mirese ke jaame'e ye modern daareh vaghean dar yek seri zamine ha be fanaa mire...
> kheyli be nazaram in khabar e jalebi nist ... neshoun dahande ye desperate shodan e aadam ha ham hast...
> 
> P.S. soaalaam jeddi hast.


آقا پس چرا نمیای ایران کمتر مدرن هست
بله قبلنا بهتر بود به نظرم.قبلنا همه چی بهتر بود حتی لذت بردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> jaalebeh... khob che mishe kard baraaye jelogiri az in mozou'?
> engaar hamoun 10000 saal pish ke mardom tou ghaar ha boudan, raahat tar zendegi mikardan


100% shad tar boudan. baraye inke shadi va asayesh nesbie. ye professori hast to Iran rafte to vasat jangal haye shomal ba khanumesh zendegi mikone bedone hich gone emkanat. chenan rouhie shadi dasht man keif mikardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> jaalebeh... khob che mishe kard baraaye jelogiri az in mozou'?
> engaar hamoun 10000 saal pish ke mardom tou ghaar ha boudan, raahat tar zendegi mikardan


شاید 10000 سال پیش نه اما شاید 1000 سال پیش زندگی قشنگتر و طبیعی تر بود
اون فیلمه که انگلیسیها حمله میکنن به قبایل بومی استرالیا و میکشنشون دیدی؟
مثلا زنه باردار تو آب بچشو به دنیا میاره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> jaalebeh... khob che mishe kard baraaye jelogiri az in mozou'?
> engaar hamoun 10000 saal pish ke mardom tou ghaar ha boudan, raahat tar zendegi mikardan



ghataan shad tar boodan . elatesham nazdiki afraad khanevade ham boode !!

masalan midonesti ke irania 74 sal omid be zandegi daran ?

ya masalan oomid be zendegi japon bishtar az amrika hast ?

chon khanevade kheyli mohkam tare va ham dige ru kheyli doost daran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> ghataan shad tar boodan . elatesham nazdiki afraad khanevade ham boode !!
> 
> masalan midonesti ke irania 74 sal omid be zandegi daran ?
> 
> ya masalan oomid be zendegi japon bishtar az amrika hast ?
> 
> chon khanevade kheyli mohkam tare va ham dige ru kheyli doost daran


بله واسه همین انقد یه صله ی رحم ت واسلام سفارش شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> شاید 10000 سال پیش نه اما شاید 1000 سال پیش زندگی قشنگتر و طبیعی تر بود
> اون فیلمه که انگلیسیها حمله میکنن به قبایل بومی استرالیا و میکشنشون دیدی؟
> مثلا زنه باردار تو آب بچشو به دنیا میاره؟


fek konam apocalypse now ro migi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ایران بهترین است. آب میوه می پردازد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> fek konam apocalypse now ro migi.
> 
> غلامعلی بسکی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد


آره آفرین واقعا فیلم عالیی بود


----------



## Ostad

غلامعلی بسکی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Water Car Engineer said:


> ایران بهترین است. آب میوه می پردازد.


Hello how are U?are U north korean?


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا پس چرا نمیای ایران کمتر مدرن هست
> بله قبلنا بهتر بود به نظرم.قبلنا همه چی بهتر بود حتی لذت بردن


Iran ham moshkelaat e khodesh ra daareh.
in system e mahriyeh tou iran, amalan mafhoumesh ... hast.



haman10 said:


> *ghataan shad tar boodan . elatesham nazdiki afraad khanevade ham boode !!*
> 
> masalan midonesti ke irania 74 sal omid be zandegi daran ?
> 
> ya masalan oomid be zendegi japon bishtar az amrika hast ?
> 
> chon khanevade kheyli mohkam tare va ham dige ru kheyli doost daran


----------



## Ostad

Water Car Engineer said:


> ایران بهترین است. آب میوه می پردازد.


dont use google translate my friend. 
you said:"Iran is the best,paying fruit juice"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Water Car Engineer said:


> ایران بهترین است. آب میوه می پردازد.



I guess you mean jews will pay, is it right?



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Hello how are U?*are U north korean?*



hell no ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Iran ham moshkelaat e khodesh ra daareh.
> in system e mahriyeh tou iran, amalan mafhoumesh ... hast.


shadidan ba harfet dar mored mahrieh moafegam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> 100% shad tar boudan. baraye inke shadi va asayesh nesbie. ye professori hast to Iran rafte to vasat jangal haye shomal ba khanumesh zendegi mikone bedone hich gone emkanat. chenan rouhie shadi dasht man keif mikardam.


ما تو مدرسمون یه پسره بود خونشون لواسون بود هر روز از لواسون میومد تهران.اول صبحی همه ی ما دمق بودیم این انقد شاد بود که انگار یه ساعت پیش عروسی بوده.خیلی با روحیه بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> dont use google translate my friend.
> you said:"Iran is the best,paying fruit juice"



@Water Car Engineer 
actually it is:
Iran is the best, juice will pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

نه، من گفت آب.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Water Car Engineer said:


> ایران بهترین است. آب میوه می پردازد.



thank u 

now i got what u mean


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Iran ham moshkelaat e khodesh ra daareh.
> in system e mahriyeh tou iran, amalan mafhoumesh ... hast.


آره آخرزمان شده... ازدواج هم این شده.ایشالا آقا زودتر شهور کنه



Water Car Engineer said:


> نه، من گفت آب.


Please speak english your farsi speaking does not mean Whera are U from?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آره آخرزمان شده... ازدواج هم این شده.ایشالا آقا زودتر *شهور* کنه


شهور چیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Water Car Engineer said:


> نه، من گفت آب.



نه من گفتم آب

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

شاید دوستان باورشون نشه ولی من از اون دست ادما هستم که کلا با تکنولوژی مخالفم. به نظرم انسان زندگی خودش رو از دست داده. من به شدت کم از موبایل استفاده میکنم تلوزیون رو فقط واسه فوتبال نگاه کردن نگاه میکنم. کلا از ماشین ها خوشم نمیاد فقط این اینترنت هست که زیاد ازش استفاده میکنم که اونم اگه تفریح دیگه ای باشه بیخیالش میشم. کلا به نظرم زندگی انسان ها با تکنولوژی بی معنی شده. یعنی چی اخه یک نفر یک لیوان اب بخوره 13000 کیلومتر اونور تر خبرش پخش میشه. قدیم پادشاه میمرد یک ماه بعد خبر دار میشدن. من تقریبا مطمئن هستم این تکنولوژی تا اونجا پیشرفت میکنه که خودش باعث نابودی خودش میشه البته قبل از اون قطعا باعث نابودی خیلی از انسان ها میشه بعدش خودش.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> شهور چیه؟



ظهور

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

آب و یهودیان یکسان هستند. این یک درس مهم زندگی است.

خداحافظ.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> thank u
> 
> now i got what u mean



hamoun yahoudiyaa manzouresh boud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Water Car Engineer said:


> آب و یهودیان یکسان هستند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

spiderkiller said:


> شاید دوستان باورشون نشه ولی من از اون دست ادما هستم که کلا با تکنولوژی مخالفم. به نظرم انسان زندگی خودش رو از دست داده. من به شدت کم از موبایل استفاده میکنم تلوزیون رو فقط واسه فوتبال نگاه کردن نگاه میکنم. کلا از ماشین ها خوشم نمیاد فقط این اینترنت هست که زیاد ازش استفاده میکنم که اونم اگه تفریح دیگه ای باشه بیخیالش میشم. کلا به نظرم زندگی انسان ها با تکنولوژی بی معنی شده. یعنی چی اخه یک نفر یک لیوان اب بخوره 13000 کیلومتر اونور تر خبرش پخش میشه. قدیم پادشاه میمرد یک ماه بعد خبر دار میشدن. من تقریبا مطمئن هستم این تکنولوژی تا اونجا پیشرفت میکنه که خودش باعث نابودی خودش میشه البته قبل از اون قطعا باعث نابودی خیلی از انسان ها میشه بعدش خودش.


in ke shoud Terminator. vali moafegam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Water Car Engineer said:


> آب و یهودیان یکسان هستند.
> 
> خداحافظ.



No mistake in terms of persian language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Both the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Water Car Engineer said:


> View attachment 10931
> 
> 
> Both the same.



 yes they are the same


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Qur'an Miraclesart One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

good night every body 

mmaaaaa kkkkeeee rrrraaaaffftiiimmm

ta moghe ee ke bar migardam gerye nakonin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Ostad said:


> in ke shoud Terminator.


دقیقا همینه. پیشرفت تکنولوژیک انسان سرعتش بیشتر از سرعت انطباق خود انسان ها با تکنولوژی هست. از طرفی به نظر تو الان یک جنگ بین همین پاکستان و هند باعث نابودی بشریت نمیشه ؟ هر دو کشور از نظر تکنولوژی نظامی به حدی رسیدن که توان نابودی بشریت رو دارن.حالا تو همین زمینه نظامی حساب کن تخیلی ترین کشور مرکز افریقا هم جنگ افزار های مخربی داره. از طرفی علوم دیگه مثل علم رباتیک به شکل وحشتناکی داره جلو میره. شاید خیلی ها ندونن اما این ژاپنی های چشم بادومی ربات هایی ساختن که از حد تصور ما خارجه. به نظر شما اگه این ربات ها تا 100 سال دیگه پیشرفت کنن و هوش مصنوعی قدرتمند پیدا کنن و در جهان پخش بشن نمیتونن زندگی رو هم از خودشون هم از ما بگیرن ؟ متاسفانه دانشمندان در تمام دنیا علت پیشرفتشون این بوده که محدودیتی برای خودشون قائل نیستن. همانطور که استیون هاوکینگ عقیده داره داریم انقدر پیشرفت میکنیم که بلاخره به خاطرش نابود میشیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Qur'an Miraclesart One



looos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> good night every body
> 
> mmaaaaa kkkkeeee rrrraaaaffftiiimmm
> 
> ta moghe ee ke bar migardam gerye nakonin




Sleep tight ...


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> looos


che rabti dasht.shayad in bande khoda ham moslem shod


----------



## Ostad

spiderkiller said:


> دقیقا همینه. پیشرفت تکنولوژیک انسان سرعتش بیشتر از سرعت انطباق خود انسان ها با تکنولوژی هست. از طرفی به نظر تو الان یک جنگ بین همین پاکستان و هند باعث نابودی بشریت نمیشه ؟ هر دو کشور از نظر تکنولوژی نظامی به حدی رسیدن که توان نابودی بشریت رو دارن.حالا تو همین زمینه نظامی حساب کن تخیلی ترین کشور مرکز افریقا هم جنگ افزار های مخربی داره. از طرفی علوم دیگه مثل علم رباتیک به شکل وحشتناکی داره جلو میره. شاید خیلی ها ندونن اما این ژاپنی های چشم بادومی ربات هایی ساختن که از حد تصور ما خارجه. به نظر شما اگه این ربات ها تا 100 سال دیگه پیشرفت کنن و هوش مصنوعی قدرتمند پیدا کنن و در جهان پخش بشن نمیتونن زندگی رو هم از خودشون هم از ما بگیرن ؟ متاسفانه دانشمندان در تمام دنیا علت پیشرفتشون این بوده که محدودیتی برای خودشون قائل نیستن. همانطور که استیون هاوکینگ عقیده داره داریم انقدر پیشرفت میکنیم که بلاخره به خاطرش نابود میشیم.


به نظر من عوض کردن نظم ذاتی که طبیعت از اول داشته انسان رو به نابودی میکشونه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Ostad said:


> به نظر من عوض کردن نظم ذاتی که طبیعت از اول داشته انسان رو به نابودی میکشونه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

عزیزان من هم رفتم بخوابم
فردا امتحان میان ترم دارم نشستم دارم تز پایان دنیا میدم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> hi mate
> 
> first of all there was no persian ethnicity under ottoman control
> 
> secondly , he refers to safavids as turks who control-ed iran (as an insult [at least he thinks its an insult !] ) . i'm just reminding him that all a-rab countries (thank to allah  ) were conquered by ottoman empire .
> 
> no insult to turks here



Safavids were Turks ?... 

Not Turks as Oghuz Turks right ? They must be from some different branch.



spiderkiller said:


> به تاریخ ترکیه نگاه بیاندازید! آن گاه که از آن سوی خراسان در ماورالنهر از ترس یورش مغولان فرار کردند و به آن سوی سرزمین ما گریختند؛ اجداد ما 3 قرن تمام مقاومت کردند.
> و اکنون پان ترک ها خواهان قسمتی از خاک مقدس کشور ما هستند.
> man faghat naghl kardam doostan turk beheshoon bar nakhore iek vaght



I don't know what you said, but i liked the pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Safavids were Turks ?...
> 
> Not Turks as Oghuz Turks right ? They must be from some different branch.



I suggest you read the whole article or most of it, you will know a lot of things about them.

Safavid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Safavid dynasty (Persian: سلسلهٔ صفويان‎; Azerbaijani: Səfəvilər imperiyası, صفویلر) was one of the most significant ruling dynasties of Persia (modern Iran), and is often considered the beginning of modern Persian history.[18] They ruled one of the greatest Persian empires after the Muslim conquest of Persia and established the Twelver school of Shi'a Islam as the official religion of their empire, marking one of the most important turning points in Muslim history. The Safavids ruled from 1501 to 1722 (experiencing a brief restoration from 1729 to 1736) and at their height, they controlled all of modern Iran, Azerbaijan and Armenia, most of Iraq, Georgia, Afghanistan, and the Caucasus, as well as parts of Pakistan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan and Turkey. Safavid Iran was one of the Islamic "gunpowder empires", along with its neighbours, the Ottoman and Mughal empires.
> 
> The Safavid dynasty had its origin in the Safaviyya Sufi order, which was established in the city of Ardabil in the Azerbaijan region. It was of mixed ancestry (Azerbaijani, Kurdish, Persian and Turkmen, which included intermarriages with Georgian and Pontic Greek dignitaries). From their base in Ardabil, the Safavids established control over all of Greater Iran and reasserted the Iranian identity of the region, thus becoming the first native dynasty since the Sassanid Empire to establish a unified Iranian state.
> 
> Despite their demise in 1736, the legacy that they left behind was the revival of Persia as an economic stronghold between East and West, the establishment of an efficient state and bureaucracy based upon "checks and balances", their architectural innovations and their patronage for fine arts. The Safavids have also left their mark down to the present era by spreading Shi'a Islam in Iran, as well as major parts of the Caucasus, South Asia, Central Asia, and Anatolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I suggest you read the whole article or most of it, you will know a lot of things about them.
> 
> Safavid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I understand now. It was Azeri Turks not Oghuz Turks. 

@haman10

Mate, do you know from which branch Azeri Turks come from ?

Turkey's Turks comes from Kayı brach.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Sinan

Azerbaijanis speak in oghuz turkic which is the same branch as turkish.
It is also very close to turkish, they are maybe 85-90% the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Azerbaijanis speak in oghuz turkic which is the same branch as turkish.
> It is also very close to turkish, they are maybe 85-90% the same.



Mate Oghuz Turks forms 24 Brachs, we are from Kayı Tribe. Osman Gazi, founder of the Ottomans was a Warlord of Kayı Tribe.

Are you also with the same branch or some other which posted above ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Some girls give each other the emptiest compliments, 
"Aww babe you're just like omg like I can't" 
What the fcuk did you just say?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

rmi5 said:


> Na, man oun taraf ha nistam. vali fekr mikonam @iranigirl2 oun taraf ha hast.


 

na man ham northern California to yeh San Francisco bay area zendegi mikonam, door hastam az los Angeles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

LoveIcon said:


> Some girls give each other the emptiest compliments,
> "Aww babe you're just like omg like I can't"
> What the fcuk did you just say?






Sinan said:


> Mate Oghuz Turks forms 24 Brachs, we are from Kayı Tribe. Osman Gazi, founder of the Ottomans was a Warlord of Kayı Tribe.
> 
> Are you also with the same branch or some other which posted above ?



Actually I just meant that azeri is also Oghuz, but I don't have any more information about it. 
Anyway, we don't have such tribal system in Azerbaijan, there are just some minor tribes like shahsavan , ... which they consist only a limited part of azeris.



iranigirl2 said:


> na man ham northern California to yeh San Francisco bay area zendegi mikonam, door hastam az los Angeles.



pas shoma ehyaanan stanford ya berkley dars nemikhouni?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> Some girls give each other the emptiest compliments,
> "Aww babe you're just like omg like I can't"
> What the fcuk did you just say?







iranigirl2 said:


> na man ham northern California to yeh San Francisco bay area zendegi mikonam, door hastam az los Angeles.



kolan mesle inke bayad esme california ro taghir bedan be "little persia" !!!  age eshtebah nakonam 700,000 irani hast oonja !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I have been in this thread ? 

You need to speak English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I have been in this thread ?
> 
> You need to speak English



a minute ago i got alerted : "yzd khalifa replied to iranian chill thread "

and i was like " dafuq ? " 

anyway we will speak english with our guests . youre always welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

haman10 said:


> a minute ago i got alerted : "yzd khalifa replied to iranian chill thread "
> 
> and i was like " dafuq ? "
> 
> anyway we will speak english with our guests . youre always welcome



Evil Vahabi? 

What's up guys? 

Happy thanksgiving to those who celebrate it of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Evil Vahabi?



yeah about that !

i never remember an iranian starting the saudi-iranian fight ...






and i'm an evil shia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> kolan mesle inke bayad esme california ro taghir bedan be "little persia" !!!  age eshtebah nakonam 700,000 irani hast oonja !!


Tehrangeles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What's up guys?
> Happy thanksgiving to those who celebrate it of you



tnx , whass up there ?

thanks giving ?
we are not into eating turkey  @Sinan    

^ i'm joking i hope u dont get mad





turkish members are sensitive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

haman10 said:


> yeah about that !
> 
> i never remember an iranian starting the saudi-iranian fight ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm an evil shia



It's time to fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@haman10 @Serpintine @ResurgentIran @mohsen 

This is what I call peace-making 

Rafsanjani ready to work on improving Saudi-Iranian ties | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Yzd Khalifa said:


> This is what I call peace-making
> 
> Rafsanjani ready to work on improving Saudi-Iranian ties | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
> 
> What do you guys think?



good , i totally support that .

its shame for 2 muslim countries to act like their worst enemies . we really need to change that .

lets see how saudi officials react .
------------------------------------------------------------------------
double post :

AQ leader in syria :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> tnx , whass up there ?
> 
> thanks giving ?
> we are not into eating turkey  @Sinan
> 
> ^ i'm joking i hope u dont get mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turkish members are sensitive



No, mate how come we sensetive ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @haman10 @Serpintine @ResurgentIran @mohsen
> 
> This is what I call peace-making
> 
> Rafsanjani ready to work on improving Saudi-Iranian ties | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I answered your question a while ago, both countries have diplomatic relations, and people of both countries travel to each other, so what improvements you are talking about? about 2 months ago our media published a news about an invitation letter from your king to Hashemi, and beside his signature he had written "your brother Abdullah", so problem isn't love letters.
today our problem is Syria. and no matter what, Iran wont stop supporting Asad government, all Iranian agree on this, whether it's hard core religious people in Iran, or _non_-_religious_ who don't like the regime and live outside of Iran (and you can see their instances in this forum), no man in Iran can do anything against it. and for your info Hashemi has lost his popularity after 2009 election and nobody cares about him.
so my question which you didn't answered remains, are Saudis ready to stop supporting the anti-Asad fighters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> I answered your question a while ago



You didn't. The answer you gave was on wether Saudi and Iran can make peace, this issue is different. 



> and people of both countries travel



From the Saudi side, I hardly think it is real. 



> our media published a news about an invitation letter from your king to Hashemi, and beside his signature he had written "your brother Abdullah", so problem isn't love letters.



I'm guessing you are referring to Hajj's invitations right? If so, then the Iranian MSM didn't know that KSA doesn't send Hajj invitations to anybody. Another thing is that, The King never finishes his letters with " Your brother " 



> so problem isn't love letters.



Love has no room in politics  I'm only praising Iran's decency shown by this guy. 



> and for your info Hashemi has lost his popularity after 2009 election and nobody cares about him.



I know because he's a reformist, and adopt a moderate FP. 



> are Saudis ready to stop supporting the anti-Asad fighters?



Impossible. No. 



mohsen said:


> I answered your question a while ago, both countries have diplomatic relations, and people of both countries travel to each other, so what improvements you are talking about? about 2 months ago our media published a news about an invitation letter from your king to Hashemi, and beside his signature he had written "your brother Abdullah", so problem isn't love letters.
> today our problem is Syria. and no matter what, Iran wont stop supporting Asad government, all Iranian agree on this, whether it's hard core religious people in Iran, or _non_-_religious_ who don't like the regime and live outside of Iran (and you can see their instances in this forum), no man in Iran can do anything against it. and for your info Hashemi has lost his popularity after 2009 election and nobody cares about him.
> 
> so my question which you didn't answered remains, are Saudis ready to stop supporting the anti-Asad fighters?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @haman10 @Serpintine @ResurgentIran @mohsen
> 
> This is what I call peace-making
> 
> Rafsanjani ready to work on improving Saudi-Iranian ties | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.
> 
> What do you guys think?



I hope its true but we should also wait and see if Saudis accept it. I mean they are very weary of even a nuclear deal with Iran, that would curb the nuclear program and deescalates the US-Iran tensions. To me that means that Saudi Arabia really does not want any change to the status quo.

We need peace between Iran and KSA, otherwise the region will just flame up in perpetual violence and civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@haman10 
Salam chetori uni rafti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@twilight 

agha chete ? manam movafegham ke tavafogh haste ee khoob nabood .

ama nabayad joloye een kharji haye bi shoor begi . lotfan reayat kon



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @haman10
> Salam chetori uni rafti?



salam mamnun , shoma chetori ?

na !! man 4shanbe va 5 shanbe ha tatilam .

akhe terme 5 faghat 17 vahed darim .


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> @twilight
> 
> agha chete ? manam movafegham ke tavafogh haste ee khoob nabood .
> 
> ama nabayad joloye een kharji haye bi shoor begi . lotfan reayat kon
> 
> 
> 
> salam mamnun , shoma chetori ?
> 
> na !! man 4shanbe va 5 shanbe ha tatilam .
> 
> akhe terme 5 faghat 17 vahed darim .


afarin
albate dadash fekr nomakonam in chnad ta adamy ke tu internet hastan mohem bashan


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> afarin
> albate dadash fekr nomakonam in chnad ta adamy ke tu internet hastan mohem bashan



are khob vali maa bayad dar har soorat reayat konim .


----------



## twilight

haman10 said:


> @twilight
> 
> agha chete ? manam movafegham ke tavafogh haste ee khoob nabood .
> 
> ama nabayad joloye een kharji haye bi shoor begi . lotfan reayat kon



I remember past year when our beloved friend didn't worry about saving face and even try to crush our face in that hard times ... now you think I have to save face ... !?

economy can be saved but what about this shame , this stain , this dishoner !? It already get written in history and next generation will blame us just like we blamed past generations for TurkmanChai treaty , for Paris treaty , for Akhal treaty for their loss in WW1 and WW 2 ..... history is written

I didn't post anything in past 5 months to save face but this is beyond help ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> I remember past year when our beloved friend didn't worry about saving face and even try to crush our face in that hard times ... now you think I have to save face ... !?
> 
> economy can be saved but what about this shame , this stain , this dishoner !? It already get written in history and next generation will blame us just like we blamed past generations for TurkmanChai treaty , for Paris treaty , for Akhal treaty for their loss in WW1 and WW 2 ..... history is written
> 
> I didn't post anything in past 5 months to save face but this is beyond help ....



what can i say .... your signature says it all ....

go away dude , respect your own country .


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> what can i say .... your signature says it all ....
> 
> go away dude , respect your own country .


mokhlese dadsh.man englisi tool mikeshe tarjome konam in baba chi mige ?!
age mishe goftehasho begu



twilight said:


> I remember past year when our beloved friend didn't worry about saving face and even try to crush our face in that hard times ... now you think I have to save face ... !?
> 
> economy can be saved but what about this shame , this stain , this dishoner !? It already get written in history and next generation will blame us just like we blamed past generations for TurkmanChai treaty , for Paris treaty , for Akhal treaty for their loss in WW1 and WW 2 ..... history is written
> 
> I didn't post anything in past 5 months to save face but this is beyond help ....


inshala dorsost mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

haman10 said:


> what can i say .... your signature says it all ....
> 
> go away dude , respect your own country .



There won't be anything to respect anymore ... we hadn't best army , best education system , best health care and so many thing , except sovereignty and pride and we are going to lose it ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> baba to rasman divaneyi!!!baeed nemidunam zede iran hasti axe emam ham az roo gharaz gozashti



daghighan !! taraf divanast !!

mige iran be fana rafte !! mariz ravani



twilight said:


> There won't be anything to respect anymore ... we hadn't best army , best education system , best health care and so many thing , except sovereignty and pride and we are going to lose it ....



so remove the picture of imam khomeini ASAP !! YOU HYPOCRITE !!

just so u know , i hate mko !

@Serpentine : dadash bebakhshid , taze alan fahmidam ghazie chie .....


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> mokhlese dadsh.man englisi tool mikeshe tarjome konam in baba chi mige ?!
> age mishe goftehasho begu
> 
> 
> *baba to rasman divaneyi!!!baeed nemidunam zede iran hasti axe emam ham az roo gharaz gozashti*



I was " 100 " in military.ir but I stop my activity and even change my password ( I don't remember it ) ... after all I was "Hardliner" for them ...

just look at old topics and you will find my posts ....


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> I was " 100 " in military.ir but I stop my activity and even change my password ( I don't remember it ) ...
> 
> just look at old topics and you will find my posts ....



u r lying !!

100 was a respected member on military.ir , he wasnt a sellout like u .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> I was " 100 " in military.ir but I stop my activity and even change my password ( I don't remember it ) ... after all I was "Hardliner" for them ...
> 
> just look at old topics and you will find my posts ....


آقا جون جلوی خارجیا این حرفا درست نیست عزیزم.رهبر خودشون تایید کردن مام با این وضعیت کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم بکنیم شمام بهتره امضاتو عوض کنی چون اونا یه برداشت دیگه میکن از حرف شما...نباید بگی عزت و اقتدار کشور اسلامی داره کیاد پایین

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

haman10 said:


> u r lying !!
> 
> 100 was a respected member on military.ir , he wasnt a sellout like u .



the truth is bitter ... ask Soheil and he will tell you the subject of "100" last PM to him .... پوزش 

من دیگه رفتم ، سنگر رو حفظ کن 

being negative is a lot easier , no !? 

as far as I remember I wasn't a lair as "100" .....


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> the truth is bitter ... ask Soheil and he will tell you the subject of "100" last PM to him .... پوزش
> 
> من دیگه رفتم ، سنگر رو حفظ کن
> 
> being negative is a lot easier , no !?
> 
> as far as I remember I wasn't a lair as "100" .....



آقا نرو کارت دارم
شما چند سالتع بچه کجایی؟


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> being negative is a lot easier , no !? .



exactly !

looks like youre choosing the easy way though .

sangar ro daram shoma khialet rahat . wish u good luck and prosperity


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا جون جلوی خارجیا این حرفا درست نیست عزیزم.رهبر خودشون تایید کردن مام با این وضعیت کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم بکنیم شمام بهتره امضاتو عوض کنی چون اونا یه برداشت دیگه میکن از حرف شما...نباید بگی عزت و اقتدار کشور اسلامی داره کیاد پایین



I don't care anymore .... lets my humble reformer friends be worry about Iran pride and sovereignty .... this country don't need Hardliner anymore .... after all this is people choose and I respect them ... I don't know why I even talk here ... it is just like a anger .... 

anyway , don't worry , I don't plane to post in other topics ... it is just an anger that I couldn't keep it in my mind ....


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> the truth is bitter ... ask Soheil and he will tell you the subject of "100" last PM to him .... پوزش
> 
> من دیگه رفتم ، سنگر رو حفظ کن
> 
> being negative is a lot easier , no !?
> 
> as far as I remember I wasn't a lair as "100" .....


میگم از اون آأمای تند و تیزی
منم مثل خودتم اما کاری نمیشه کرد ...
این توافق خیلی از هیچی بهتر بود لااقل چهره ی آمریکا رو مردم خودمون و جهانیان نشون میده اگه زیرش بزنه


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> آقا نرو کارت دارم
> شما چند سالتع بچه کجایی؟




it was my last pm to soheil .... I don't go anywhere , at least till Saturday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> I don't care anymore .... lets my humble reformer friends be worry about Iran pride and sovereignty .... this country don't need Hardliner anymore .... after all this is people choose and I respect them ... I don't know why I even talk here ... it is just like a anger ....
> 
> anyway , don't worry , I don't plane to post in other topics ... it is just an anger that I couldn't keep it in my mind ....



داد آیدیتو بده بعدا تو یاهو صحبت کنیم ازت خوشم اومد اما اینجا درست نبود
منم تو میلیتاری .ir بودم


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> میگم از اون آأمای تند و تیزی
> منم مثل خودتم اما کاری نمیشه کرد ...
> این توافق خیلی از هیچی بهتر بود لااقل چهره ی آمریکا رو مردم خودمون و جهانیان نشون میده اگه زیرش بزنه



سلام ... 
سر قبرم مردم رو بیدار می کنه ...
دو ساعت باهاشون بحث می کنی ، آخر سر میاند می گند : ما سوراخ می خوایم که بکنیم و این چیزها رو نمی فهمیم 

درد اینه که با این دو دوزه بازی ها می خواند هشت سال سر قدرت باشند ... بشر دیشب اومد گزارش کارش رو بده ، گزارشش شد فحش دادن به قبلی ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Impossible. No.


What is your problem with goverment?



twilight said:


> سلام ...
> سر قبرم مردم رو بیدار می کنه ...
> دو ساعت باهاشون بحث می کنی ، آخر سر میاند می گند : ما سوراخ می خوایم که بکنیم و این چیزها رو نمی فهمیم
> 
> درد اینه که با این دو دوزه بازی ها می خواند هشت سال سر قدرت باشند ... بشر دیشب اومد گزارش کارش رو بده ، گزارشش شد فحش دادن به قبلی ....


هیچ اشکالی نداره دنیا فانی هست هر کی بد باشه به ضرر خودشه هر کیم خوب به نفعش.خدا اون بالاس و هیچ چی از اردش خارج نیست.مظلوم ترین فرد تو عالم حضرت امیر(ع) بود اما با عزیزترین هم پیش خدا هست.خدا نمیذارخه حق هیشکی پایمال بشه

آقا عزت دست خداس دست بنده ها نیست


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> What is your problem with goverment?
> 
> 
> هیچ اشکالی نداره دنیا فانی هست هر کی بد باشه به ضرر خودشه هر کیم خوب به نفعش.خدا اون بالاس و هیچ چی از اردش خارج نیست.مظلوم ترین فرد تو عالم حضرت امیر(ع) بود اما با عزیزترین هم پیش خدا هست.خدا نمیذارخه حق هیشکی پایمال بشه



سلام

برای ما که می خواستیم ملت امام زمان باشیم ، درد داره که بیاند و بگند ... بگذریم ... یاهو ندارم ، فیس بوک و توئیتر و امثالهم ، ندارم ،

کم کم دارم به عمق این آیه ی قرآن پی می برم که می گه :" خدا سرنوشت هیچ قومی رو تغییر نمی ده مگر اینکه خودشون تغییرش بدهند "
ملت هم اینجوری تغییرش دادند ...

کلا یک وبلاگ دارم که حس حرف نوشتن توش رو هم ندارم

اینم از امضام که تغییرش دادم ، ولیکن به قبلی اعتقاد دارم ... 

فقط خود امام زمان این کشور رو حفظ کنه وگرنه ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> برای ما که می خواستیم ملت امام زمان باشیم ، درد داره که بیاند و بگند ... بگذریم ... یاهو ندارم ، فیس بوک و توئیتر و امثالهم ، ندارم ،
> 
> کم کم دارم به عمق این آیه ی قرآن پی می برم که می گه :" خدا سرنوشت هیچ قومی رو تغییر نمی ده مگر اینکه خودشون تغییرش بدهند "
> ملت هم اینجوری تغییرش دادند ...
> 
> کلا یک وبلاگ دارم که حس حرف نوشتن توش رو هم ندارم


بزرگترین اشتباه آدما اینه برای دنیایی که همش دست خداس غصه میخورن.آقا به دل آدمای خوب نگاه میکنه تا تشریف فرما بشه منتظر آدمای بد نمیشه تا آدم شن.مگر اما صادق(ص) نفرمود من اگر به اندازه فکر کنم حدود 30 بود تو اون حدیث
که نقل شده یار داشتم قیام می کردم؟پس امام زمان به آدمای بد کار نداره به آأمای خوب کار داره
خصلت آخر زمان هم همینه که فرق بین آأمای خوب و بد معلوم نیست و اونطور که تو روایات گفته شده حتی مومنین در خار میشن و افراد نابه اهل بزرگ.خصلت آخر زمان هیمینه داداش و خدا هم اون بالاس.من منظرم فرد خاصی نیست هر کسی واسه خودش محترمه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> بزرگترین اشتباه آدما اینه برای دنیایی که همش دست خداس غصه میخورن.آقا به دل آدمای خوب نگاه میکنه تا تشریف فرما بشه منتظر آدمای بد نمیشه تا آدم شن.مگر اما صادق(ص) نفرمود من اگر به اندازه فکر کنم حدود 30 بود تو اون حدیث که نقل شده قیام می کنم؟پس امام زمان به آدمای بد کار نداره به آأمای خوب کار داره



سلام
عزیز دلم ، این 30 هر کدومش باید حداقل هزارتا مرید داشته باشند .... به قول حاج آقا ، اگه امروز امام زمان ظهور کنه ، دوباره کربلا و عاشورا تکرار می شه ...

تو روایت هم امام زمان لشکر داره ، پشتوانه ی لشکر ها هم ملت ها هستند ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

متاسفانه تندروی افت جوامع ماست. بعضی ها خودشون رو کاسه داغ تر از اش میدونن. رهبر تایید میکنه اونا ول کن نیستن. من خودم مخالف این قرارداد ننگین هستم پستام هم موجوده اما بعضی ها دیگه شورش رو در اوردن. هرچیزی اصولی داره.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> عزیز دلم ، این 30 هر کدومش باید حداقل هزارتا مرشد داشته باشند .... به قول حاج آقا ، اگه امروز امام زمان ظهور کنه ، دوباره کربلا و عاشورا تکرار می شه ...
> 
> تو روایت هم امام زمان لشکر داره ، پشتوانه ی لشکر ها هم ملت ها هستند ....


ملت تا زمانی که دچار فتنه نشن و خوب و بد رو تشخیص ندن رشد نمیکنن.

باید خودشون دچار فتنه بشنم تا خوب وبد رو تشخیص بدن.داداش بچه کجایی و چند سالته ؟
ما از یه نفر داریم میکشیم سال 88 از اون کشیدیم الانم از اون میکشیم.حتی از اول انقلاب هم از اون طلحه یا زیبر میکشیدیم
refigh Id yahoo to bede sohbat konim

@haman10
agha haman rafti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> عزیز دلم ، این 30 هر کدومش باید حداقل هزارتا مرشد داشته باشند .... به قول حاج آقا ، اگه امروز امام زمان ظهور کنه ، دوباره کربلا و عاشورا تکرار می شه ...
> 
> تو روایت هم امام زمان لشکر داره ، پشتوانه ی لشکر ها هم ملت ها هستند ....


داداش رفتی؟
خوش باشی
البته من گل لقت نمیکردم
به هر حال

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@ haman10
dadash man havasam nabud tarjome ro tu un toppic ye jure dg khundam! alan mibinam ishun ye adame basijie tond bud amma birah nemigoft garche nabayad jeloye kharejia migoft...
Be har hal gozaht.manam ye zare harafasho ghabul daram .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@haman10

Mate, i know you have good intentions and i said be critic on Turkish section ... how should i put this in words.

It's best for everyone to not compare Iranian products with Turkish products. Our members are very sensitive about this issue.

And i'm not suggesting anything, just a friendly advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @ haman10
> dadash man havasam nabud tarjome ro tu un toppic ye jure dg khundam! alan mibinam ishun ye adame basijie tond bud amma birah nemigoft garche nabayad jeloye kharejia migoft...
> Be har hal gozaht.manam ye zare harafasho ghabul daram .



dadash man ghaboul nadaram !! dige kheyli ehsasati shode bood !!! vali fek konam khod 100 bood (too military.ir) rast migoft .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> dadash man ghaboul nadaram !! dige kheyli ehsasati shode bood !!! vali fek konam khod 100 bood (too military.ir) rast migoft .


Are khodesh hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

twilight said:


> I remember past year when our beloved friend didn't worry about saving face and even try to crush our face in that hard times ... now you think I have to save face ... !?
> 
> economy can be saved but what about this shame , this stain , this dishoner !? It already get written in history and next generation will blame us just like we blamed past generations for TurkmanChai treaty , for Paris treaty , for Akhal treaty for their loss in WW1 and WW 2 ..... history is written
> 
> I didn't post anything in past 5 months to save face but this is beyond help ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> harvaght shoma faz va nolo yad gerefti manam me'deh ru yad migiram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thats why ottomans were persianized a little bit ?
> 
> 
> 
> nemiram !!! tasmim gereftim shahidetoon konim
> 
> shoma ham mohandesi dige ?
> 
> mohandesa =

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

بسته پیشنهادی ایران به 1+5 در دوره سعید جلیلی چه بود؟ (متن کامل)

انتشار پیش نویس حقوق شهروندی توسط ریاست جمهوری (متن کامل)


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> بسته پیشنهادی ایران به 1+5 در دوره سعید جلیلی چه بود؟ (متن کامل)
> 
> انتشار پیش نویس حقوق شهروندی توسط ریاست جمهوری (متن کامل)




سلام 

در سال 88 .. .فتنه ی سبز 

البته پخش شدن جلسات مجلس از تلویزیون جزو حقوق شهروندی محسوب نمی شه که دولت فعلی با فشار جلوش رو گرفته !؟ یا اعلام افزایش قیمت ها پیش از افزایش قیمت اونها ( مثل دوران احمدی نژاد ) ... جدیدا قیمت گاز و برق و آب بالا می ره ولیکن اعلان نمی شه !! 
این عزیزان اول بهتره بدیهی ترین حقوق شهروندی رو اجرا کنند ( مثل نشان دادن جلسات مهم مجلس از تلویزیون ، یا اعلان رسمی افزایش قیمت ها ) بعد بیاند دو دوزه بازی و ریا کاری انجام بدهند ... 

مردم رو با این حرف ها می خواهند خر کنند تا باز هم صفرهای حساب بانکیشون رو اصلاح کنند .... 

نگید احمدی نژاد که احمدی نژاد داره برای همه کارهاش حساب پس می ده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falon

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> در سال 88 .. *.فتنه ی سبز*
> 
> البته پخش شدن جلسات مجلس از تلویزیون جزو حقوق شهروندی محسوب نمی شه که دولت فعلی با فشار جلوش رو گرفته !؟ یا اعلام افزایش قیمت ها پیش از افزایش قیمت اونها ( مثل دوران احمدی نژاد ) ... جدیدا قیمت گاز و برق و آب بالا می ره ولیکن اعلان نمی شه !!
> این عزیزان اول بهتره بدیهی ترین حقوق شهروندی رو اجرا کنند ( مثل نشان دادن جلسات مهم مجلس از تلویزیون ، یا اعلان رسمی افزایش قیمت ها ) بعد بیاند دو دوزه بازی و ریا کاری انجام بدهند ...
> 
> مردم رو با این حرف ها می خواهند خر کنند تا باز هم صفرهای حساب بانکیشون رو اصلاح کنند ....
> 
> نگید احمدی نژاد که احمدی نژاد داره برای همه کارهاش حساب پس می ده


 HAHAHAHAHAHA, thanks for the laugh


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> در سال 88 .. .فتنه ی سبز
> 
> البته پخش شدن جلسات مجلس از تلویزیون جزو حقوق شهروندی محسوب نمی شه که دولت فعلی با فشار جلوش رو گرفته !؟ یا اعلام افزایش قیمت ها پیش از افزایش قیمت اونها ( مثل دوران احمدی نژاد ) ... جدیدا قیمت گاز و برق و آب بالا می ره ولیکن اعلان نمی شه !!
> این عزیزان اول بهتره بدیهی ترین حقوق شهروندی رو اجرا کنند ( مثل نشان دادن جلسات مهم مجلس از تلویزیون ، یا اعلان رسمی افزایش قیمت ها ) بعد بیاند دو دوزه بازی و ریا کاری انجام بدهند ...
> 
> مردم رو با این حرف ها می خواهند خر کنند تا باز هم صفرهای حساب بانکیشون رو اصلاح کنند ....
> 
> نگید احمدی نژاد که احمدی نژاد داره برای همه کارهاش حساب پس می ده



سلام داداش 

چرا توی میلیتاری دیگه نمیای ؟
به شهاب ثاقب یا الکترو افیسر بگم مشکلتو حل کنن ؟

لطفا احساساتی نشو داداش . درسته که توافق خیلی خوب نبود ولی بهتر از این شاید واقعا نمیشد

این جی میل منه اگه تمایل داشتی بیا تا کامل برات توضیح بدم

iranianwrath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> در سال 88 .. .فتنه ی سبز
> 
> البته پخش شدن جلسات مجلس از تلویزیون جزو حقوق شهروندی محسوب نمی شه که دولت فعلی با فشار جلوش رو گرفته !؟ یا اعلام افزایش قیمت ها پیش از افزایش قیمت اونها ( مثل دوران احمدی نژاد ) ... جدیدا قیمت گاز و برق و آب بالا می ره ولیکن اعلان نمی شه !!
> این عزیزان اول بهتره بدیهی ترین حقوق شهروندی رو اجرا کنند ( مثل نشان دادن جلسات مهم مجلس از تلویزیون ، یا اعلان رسمی افزایش قیمت ها ) بعد بیاند دو دوزه بازی و ریا کاری انجام بدهند ...
> 
> مردم رو با این حرف ها می خواهند خر کنند تا باز هم صفرهای حساب بانکیشون رو اصلاح کنند ....
> 
> نگید احمدی نژاد که احمدی نژاد داره برای همه کارهاش حساب پس می ده


احمدی نژاد بهتره حساب پس دادنش رو با حضور در دادگاه شاکیان خصوصیش شروع کنه.
نمیدونم پخش زنده مجلس جزو حقوق شهروندیه یا نه ولی قطعا حق زندگی برابر یه کارگر وبلاگ نویس و پسر ... جزو هم حقوق شهروندیه و هم انسانیت و هم اسلام


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> احمدی نژاد بهتره حساب پس دادنش رو با حضور در دادگاه شاکیان خصوصیش شروع کنه.
> نمیدونم پخش زنده مجلس جزو حقوق شهروندیه یا نه ولی قطعا حق زندگی برابر یه کارگر وبلاگ نویس و پسر ... جزو هم حقوق شهروندیه و هم انسانیت و هم اسلام



سلام 
آره ، اونهایی هم که جنابان اصلاح طلب و کارگزارانی سرشون رو زیر آب کردند که به قتل های زنجیره ای معروف شد هم حق داشتند ... 
اون بنده خداهایی هم که تو دوران جنابان اصلاح طلب و طرح دانشجوی ستاره دارشون ( که مبدعشون خودشون بودند و بعدها با دو دوزه بازی می خواستند بگن کار ما نبود ) بدبخت شدند هم حق داشتند .... 

کسی که مسئول مرگ یارو بود داره محاکمه می شه ، همه شون دارند محاکمه می شوند ولیکن کاش دوستان اصلاح طلب و کارگزارانی هم لابی گری نمی کردند تا جنابان محاکمه بشوند ...

در ضمن اونهایی هم که کشور رو یکسال تمام با یک ادعا به هم ریختند و این همه هزینه به کشور تحمیل کردند باید محاکمه بشوند 

_____

طبق قانون همه ی ملت حق دارند که جلسات علنی مجلس رو ببیند و چون عملا امکان نداشت کل ملت بروند جلسات علنی ، رسانه ی ملی پخشش می کرد که دوستان با فشار جلوی همین محدود نقاط مثبت صدا و سیما رو هم گرفتند !!! 

حالا ملت برای خبر دار شدن مجبورند به خبرگزاری ها مراجعه کنند که هر کدومشون یک چیز می نویسند !!! 

اینکه پیش از افزایش قیمت ها به مردم خبر بدهند هم حقی هست که از چند هزار سال پیش رعایت می شده و جزو بدیهیات جوامع انسانی هست !!! البته دوستان بدیهیات رو رها کردند .... 


به قول یارو گفتنی تو زمان احمدی نژاد اگه ( با عرض معذرت ) نوار بهداشتی هم گرون می شد کل ملت خبر دار می شدند ولیکن حالا شب می خوابند ، صبح بیدار می شند و قیمت گاز و آب و برق و تلفن بالا می ره بدون اینکه خبر دار هم بشوند که حداقل کمتر مصرف کنند !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> آره ، اونهایی هم که جنابان اصلاح طلب و کارگزارانی سرشون رو زیر آب کردند که به قتل های زنجیره ای معروف شد هم حق داشتند ...
> اون بنده خداهایی هم که تو دوران جنابان اصلاح طلب و طرح دانشجوی ستاره دارشون ( که مبدعشون خودشون بودند و بعدها با دو دوزه بازی می خواستند بگن کار ما نبود ) بدبخت شدند هم حق داشتند ....
> 
> کسی که مسئول مرگ یارو بود داره محاکمه می شه ، همه شون دارند محاکمه می شوند ولیکن کاش دوستان اصلاح طلب و کارگزارانی هم لابی گری نمی کردند تا جنابان محاکمه بشوند ...
> 
> در ضمن اونهایی هم که کشور رو یکسال تمام با یک ادعا به هم ریختند و این همه هزینه به کشور تحمیل کردند باید محاکمه بشوند
> 
> _____
> 
> طبق قانون همه ی ملت حق دارند که جلسات علنی مجلس رو ببیند و چون عملا امکان نداشت کل ملت بروند جلسات علنی ، رسانه ی ملی پخشش می کرد که دوستان با فشار جلوی همین محدود نقاط مثبت صدا و سیما رو هم گرفتند !!!
> 
> حالا ملت برای خبر دار شدن مجبورند به خبرگزاری ها مراجعه کنند که هر کدومشون یک چیز می نویسند !!!
> 
> اینکه پیش از افزایش قیمت ها به مردم خبر بدهند هم حقی هست که از چند هزار سال پیش رعایت می شده و جزو بدیهیات جوامع انسانی هست !!! البته دوستان بدیهیات رو رها کردند ....
> 
> 
> به قول یارو گفتنی تو زمان احمدی نژاد اگه ( با عرض معذرت ) نوار بهداشتی هم گرون می شد کل ملت خبر دار می شدند ولیکن حالا شب می خوابند ، صبح بیدار می شند و قیمت گاز و آب و برق و تلفن بالا می ره بدون اینکه خبر دار هم بشوند که حداقل کمتر مصرف کنند !!!



و اما 3000 میلیارد ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Falon said:


> Ostad jan, i think the discussion we are having is well on topic, it reflects the true mental state of our Hezbollahi members. Mihane ma ro be khake sia keshoondan hale vase ma ham talabkar shodan.



agha man hezbollahi am , va fekr mikonam kesaee ke ridan too mamlekat vatan foroosh haye gonbesh sabzi hastan na hezbollahi ha



Ostad said:


> و اما 3000 میلیارد ؟



rabtesh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

haman10 said:


> سلام داداش
> 
> چرا توی میلیتاری دیگه نمیای ؟
> به شهاب ثاقب یا الکترو افیسر بگم مشکلتو حل کنن ؟
> 
> لطفا احساساتی نشو داداش . درسته که توافق خیلی خوب نبود ولی بهتر از این شاید واقعا نمیشد
> 
> این جی میل منه اگه تمایل داشتی بیا تا کامل برات توضیح بدم
> 
> iranianwrath



سلام ... میلیتاری دچار باند بازی شده د ... زمانی که یکی مثل بنده با 5 سال سابقه ی کاری به بخش کاربران قدیمی دسترسی نداره ولی بعضی از دوستان که یک سوم بنده هم سابقه ندارند یعنی اینکه آقا برو ... زمانی که اگه چیزی نگی می گند جواب نداره اگه بگی با قیچی حذفش می کنند ، یعنی آقا برو ....

زمانی که مدیر سایت میاد اون مسخره بازی ها رو راه می ندازه و هر 3 روز یک بار سایت رو میاره پائین ، ارزش فعالیت نداره ... 

برام سخته ببینم اون سایت تبدیل به اینی که هست شده ... 

زمانی که میاند عملا می گند تند روها بعد مورد فضل قرارمون می دهند یعنی آقا برو ... یکبار رفتم ، جا نگرفتم و برگشتم ... ولی دیگه رفتم ، 
....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> rabtesh ?


inke ba edeaye mogavemat dar barabare garb, bodje 6 sale mon ro rikhatand to hesabe canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> inke ba edeaye mogavemat dar barabare garb, bodje 6 sale mon ro rikhatand to hesabe canada



ki rikhte ?

baadesham 3 miliard dollar bodje 6 sale irane ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 

boro in avaziyaa ye pakistani va tork ra ke daaran tou thread e atomi kerm mirizan, jam'eshoun kon. man yek ho ye chizi az dahanam dar mire va beheshoun migam, hamamoun ban mishim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> و اما 3000 میلیارد ؟



سلام
که تو همون دوران محاکمه شدند و اموالشون ضبط شد ولیکن چه خبر از اون فساد های اقتصادی که دوستان لاپوشانی کردند 

جریان یارو 25000 میلیارد تومانی که کاشف به عمل آمد زمان جنابان اصلاح طلب و در حین سربازی با فروش دلار آزاد ( که از رئیس وقت بانک مرکزی می گرفت ) روزی 17 میلیون تومان سود خالص داشت ( اون زمان حقوق پدر بنده با 5 تا بچه زیر 100 هزار تومان بود !!! ) هم بگید بد نیست ... 

یا جریان ایران کرسنت که عملا ایران رو مستعمره ی امارات !!!!! ( درسته امارات ) می کرد و حالا باز با برگشت جناب زنگنه طرف شکایت کرده و 25 میلیارد دلار خسارت می خواد هم بد نیست بگید ... 

چه خبر از خرج کردن از بودجه ی مترو برای انتخابات 84 

حداقل ما اونقدر تو مون تشدد هست که اگه یکیمون اشتباه کرد بقیه بیاند رسواش کنند ولیکن کارگزارانی ها و اصلاح طلبها عین یک جان در چند بدن هستند ... 

این 100 روز خودشون رو کشتند هنوز که هنوز چیز جدید برای گیر دادن به دوران قبلی پیدا نکردند ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> 
> boro in avaziyaa ye pakistani va tork ra ke daaran tou thread e atomi kerm mirizan, jam'eshoun kon. man yek ho ye chizi az dahanam dar mire va beheshoun migam, hamamoun ban mishim.



toam boro toye cay bahcesi be xenon va sinan begoo


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> toam boro toye cay bahcesi be xenon va sinan begoo


chi begam? begam inha ra jam'eshoun kone?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ki rikhte ?
> 
> baadesham 3 miliard dollar bodje 6 sale irane ?


dolat rikht ba nezarat nakadan bar kale gondeha.
bodje 91 hodode 566 hezr milyard rial bod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> chi begam? begam inha ra jam'eshoun kone?



yep , begoo een yaro islamic faith ru jamesh konan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Sinan , @xenon54 

Hi brothers, one of your members, islamic faith and secularism , is trying to troll and bother iranian members by his comment. can you guys deal with him? 
Iran nuclear deal reached | Page 27
Thanks



haman10 said:


> yep , begoo een yaro islamic faith ru jamesh konan


chon mod eshoun yek kam gir hast, hamin ja baraashoun comment gozaashtam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> که تو همون دوران محاکمه شدند و اموالشون ضبط شد ولیکن چه خبر از اون فساد های اقتصادی که دوستان لاپوشانی کردند
> 
> جریان یارو 25000 میلیارد تومانی که کاشف به عمل آمد زمان جنابان اصلاح طلب و در حین سربازی با فروش دلار آزاد ( که از رئیس وقت بانک مرکزی می گرفت ) روزی 17 میلیون تومان سود خالص داشت ( اون زمان حقوق پدر بنده با 5 تا بچه زیر 100 هزار تومان بود !!! ) هم بگید بد نیست ...
> 
> یا جریان ایران کرسنت که عملا ایران رو مستعمره ی امارات !!!!! ( درسته امارات ) می کرد و حالا باز با برگشت جناب زنگنه طرف شکایت کرده و 25 میلیارد دلار خسارت می خواد هم بد نیست بگید ...
> 
> چه خبر از خرج کردن از بودجه ی مترو برای انتخابات 84
> 
> حداقل ما اونقدر تو مون تشدد هست که اگه یکیمون اشتباه کرد بقیه بیاند رسواش کنند ولیکن کارگزارانی ها و اصلاح طلبها عین یک جان در چند بدن هستند ...
> 
> این 100 روز خودشون رو کشتند هنوز که هنوز چیز جدید برای گیر دادن به دوران قبلی پیدا نکردند ....


احمدی نژاد چگونه 740 هزار میلیارد بدهی را صاف کرد؟!/ ماجرای انتقال دولت بدون بدهی به روحانی!


فساد تا عمق اجزاء دولت احمدی نژاد نفوذ کرد / دولت دهم فاسد ترین دولت پس از انقلاب - دولت بهار


*ده پرونده مالی درباره احمدی‌نژاد و یارانش*​
*طی سه روز گذشته و در پیامد حملات سخیف محمود احمدی‌نژاد به شخصیت‌هایی چون هاشمی رفسنجانی و ناطق نوری که با هدف تحریک بخشی از جامعه و تکرار سناریوی سال 1384 صورت گرفت؛ منتقدان دولت نهم و نامزدهای انتخاباتی نیز وارد میدان شده و اظهارات تکان‌دهنده‌ای را درباره شبهات مالی برخی از نزدیکان احمدی‌نژاد و حتی خود وی مطرح کرده‌اند. *
*این پرونده‌ها، شبهات و «افشاگری‌ها» البته هیچ یک در قوه قضائیه به حکم قطعی نرسیده‌اند و از این نظر شاید شباهتی کامل با ادعاها و اتهامات تند محمود احمدی‌نژاد به شخصیت‌هایی چون ناطق نوری و هاشمی رفسنجانی داشته باشند. چرا که بر اساس قوانین کشور؛ هم اتهاماتی که محمود احمدی‌نژاد به افرادی چون هاشمی و ناطق و کرباسچی و صفایی فراهانی وارد کرده و هم اتهامات سنگینی که منتقدان به رئیس دولت نهم و نزدیکان وی وارد کرده‌اند، «جرم» است و متهم‌کننده (چه احمدی‌نژاد و چه منتقدان دولت) مرتکب یک عمل غیرقانونی و «مجرمانه» شده است. با این حال به نظر می‌رسد که منتقدان دولت نهم پس از اتهامات بی‌مبنای احمدی‌نژاد به هاشمی و ناطق نوری، تصمیم گرفته‌اند قفل دهان خود را بشکنند و با شجاعت بیشتری وارد رقابت با مردی شوند که ظاهراً هیچ گونه اصول اخلاقی یا اصول قانونی‌ای در رقابت‌های انتخاباتی ندارد. *

*اتهاماتی که احمدی‌نژاد به چهره‌های شاخص منتقد وارد کرده و اتهاماتی که منتقدان به شخص احمدی‌نژاد و نزدیکانش وارد کرده‌اند البته دو تفاوت اساسی دارند. نخست آن که حرف‌های احمدی‌نژاد از حدود بیست سال پیش در کوچه و بازار و رادیوهای بیگانه و رسانه‌های براندار رایج بوده است اما اتهامات منتقدان دولت نهم برای اولین بار است که علنی می‌شود. و دوم آن که محمود احمدی‌نژاد اتهامات کلی‌ای را به چهره‌های شاخص مخالف خود وارد کرد اما اتهامات منتقدان، جزئی و با ذکر دقیق نام و نوعی اتهام است. *

*مهم‌ترین اتهاماتی که ظرف سه روز گذشته از سوی مخالفان احمدی‌نژاد مطرح شده به شرح زیر است: *

*1ـ پرونده نفت اردبیل *
*این مساله هم توسط میرحسین موسوی و هم توسط مهدی کرویی در مناظره تلویزیونی با محمود احمدی‌نژاد مطرح شد؛ هر چند که کروبی ابعاد بیشتری را از آن تشریح کرد. *
*بر اساس اظهارات منتقدان، افرادی چون صادق محصولی، علی سعیدلو و خود آقای احمدی‌نژاد درگیر این پرونده بوده‌اند. این پرونده ظاهراً مربوط به دوران حضور محصولی و احمدی‌نژاد در استان اردبیل و در ارتباط با سوآپ نفت بوده است. کروبی در مناظره خود فاش ساخت که وزیر اطلاعات خاتمی به خاطر همین پرونده از تایید صلاحیت احمدی‌نژاد خودداری می‌کرد اما آن زمان با مذاکرات ناطق نوری و چند نفر دیگر نهایتاً مساله حل می‌شود. *
*محمود احمدی‌نژاد در مناظره با کروبی هیچ توضیحی درباره این پرونده نداد؛ اما از کروبی و منتقدان خود خواست اگر هر سندی در زمینه فساد مالی او دارند منتشر کنند و البته پای آن بایستند. *
*این پرونده در چهار سال گذشته بارها توسط مخالفان دولت و رسانه‌های منتقد مورد اشاره قرار گرفته، اما هیچ کس توضیح کامل، دقیق و شفافی درباره آن نداده است. منتقدان دولت معتقدند که فشارهای سیاسی مانع رسیدگی به این پرونده شده، با این حال دستگاه قضایی تاکنون هیچ موضعی در این زمینه اتخاذ نکرده است. *
*2- پرونده 300 میلیاردی شهرداری تهران این پرونده نیز نظیر موضوع اردبیل طی چهار سال گذشته بارها به رسانه‌ها کشیده شده و در مقاطعی حتی به شدت جنجال برانگیز بوده است. *
*این پرونده سه سال قبل با اظهارات چمران رئیس شورای شهر تهران درباره وجود 300 میلیارد تومان هزینه فاقد سند در دوران شهرداری محمود احمدی‌نژاد وارد فاز تازه‌ای شد و پای مجلس و دستگاه‌های نظارتی را به میان کشید. با این حال چندی بعد چمران تاکید کرد منظور وی از هزینه‌های «فاقد»؛ هزینه‌هایی است که فاقد ردیف مصوب بوده است و اسناد این هزینه‌ها موجود است. *
*منتقدان دولت از جمله نمایندگان مجلس طی چند سال گذشته حملات تندی را درباره این مساله مطرح کرده و ادعا کرده‌اند که افراد بانفوذ حامی احمدی‌نژاد مانع تحقیق و تفحص و بررسی درباره این پرونده هم می‌شوند. محمد باقر قالیباف شهردار تهران نیز در ابتدای انتصاب مسایلی را در این زمینه مطرح کرد اما بعداً از هر گونه ورود یا توضیح در این زمینه خودداری کرد. آقای احمدی‌نژاد این مساله را هم رد کرده و گفته است اگر سندی در این زمینه دارید، نشان بدهید. *

*3- پرونده سازمان تربیت بدنی *
*این پرونده مربوط به سازمان تربیت بدنی استان تهران است؛ یعنی جایی که علیرضا مددی از اقوام داوود مددی و از نزدیکان زریبافان ریاست آن را بر عهده داشته است. *
*تفاوت مهم این پرونده این است که هنوز چند متهم این پرونده در بازداشت هستند و دستگاه قضایی نیز کلیت مساله را تایید کرده است؛ بنابراین دولت نهم و حامیان آقای احمدی‌نژاد نمی‌توانند آن را تکذیب کنند. اما به همان میزان مخصوصاً با توجه به این که این پرونده توسط وزارت اطلاعات پیگیری می‌شود، منتقدان دولت از انتشار ابعاد آن خودداری می‌کنند تا مرتکب یک اقدام مجرمانه (انتشار اسامی پرونده پیش از حکم دستگاه قضایی) نشوند. کروبی در مناظره خود، این پرونده را مربوط به نزدیکان آقای علی‌آبادی و آقای احمدی‌نژاد دانست اما توضیح دیگری در این باره نداد. *

*4- وام 40 میلیاردی به صادق محصولی با دستور احمدی‌نژاد *
*این موضوع اولین بار توسط مهدی کروبی فاش شد هر چند که رسانه‌های منتقد نیز قبلاً بدون اشاره به نام صادق محصولی، از چنین وامی سخن گفته بودند. احمدی‌نژاد این مساله را تکذیب کرد. *

*5- پرونده پول‌های گم‌شده *
*مبالغ مطرح شده در این پرونده‌ها بسیار سنگین و مطمئناً بیشتر از تمام پرونده‌های جنجالی دستگاه قضایی است. *
*منبع و مستند اصلی این پرونده، گزارشات دیوان محاسبات کشور به عنوان یکی از مهم‌ترین دستگاه‌های نظارتی جمهوری اسلامی درباره تفریغ بودجه‌های سال 85 و 86 است. این گزارش‌ها تاکید می‌کند که سرنوشت بخشی از درآمدهای نفتی در سال‌های 85 و 86 نامعلوم است و در یک مورد از رقمی حدود یک میلیارد دلار (هزار میلیارد تومان) و در یک مورد دیگر نیز از رقمی حدود 2.2 میلیارد دلار (دو هزار و دویست میلیارد تومان یا 22,000,000,000,000 ریال) نام می‌برد که به خزانه ریخته نشده‌اند. محمود احمدی‌نژاد تاکنون دوبار تاکید کرده که این مساله ناشی از اختلاف حساب و اشتباه دیوان محاسبات است، اما این دیوان هر دو بار با صدور بیانیه‌ای اظهارات رئیس دولت نهم را رد کرده و تاکید کرده که این پرونده را تا آخر پیگیری خواهد کرد. *

*6- موضوع صادق محصولی *
*صادق محصولی سردار میلیاردی دولت نهم که به تایید خودش ثروت بسیاری دارد از سال 1384 و به مجرد معرفی به عنوان وزیر نفت همواره در مرکز توجه منتقدان دولت قرار داشته است. طی ماه‌های اخیر و با حضور محصولی در راس وزارت کشور، شبهات و اعترضات منتقدان درباره او شدت گرفته است. در روزهای اخیر که محمود احمدی‌نژاد برای تحریک جامعه و استفاده از موج شایعاتی که به طور سنتی وجود دارد خواستار اعلام دارایی‌های تمام نامزدها و مسئولان دولت‌های قبلی شده و کوشیده است از خود تصویر یک قهرمان مبارزه با فساد را بسازد، منتقدان دولت نیز خواستار آن شده‌اند که محصولی بگوید این ثروت عظیم را از کجا آورده است. میرحسین موسوی، ثروت سردار محصولی را «صدها میلیاردی» اعلام کرد. البته آقای احمدی‌نژاد پرونده مالی سردار محصولی وزیر کشور را پاک دانسته است، اما برخی از منتقدان همچنان ادعاهایی را درباره او مطرح کرده‌اند. *
*صریح‌ترین اتهام دو روز قبل از سوی غلامحسین کرباسچی مطرح شد که ادعاهایی را درباره یک زمین 9 هزار متری متعلق به سپاه، خرید آن بهتوسط محصولی به قیمت 15 هزار تومان و فروش آن با قیمت 200 هزار تومان مطرح کرد. تقریباً تمام منتقدان اعلام کرده‌اند که ثروت محصولی ناشی از ماجرای نفت اردبیل است هر چند که شاید از ترس مراجع قضایی و شاید به دلیل مسابل اخلاقی از توضیح بیشتر خودداری کرده‌اند. البته مطالب بسیاری نیز توسط رسانه‌های مخالف جمهوری اسلامی درباره محصولی مطرح شده که با توجه به عدم اعتبار این مطالب مورد بازخوانی قرار نگرفته است. *
*7 - فعالیت‌های اقتصادی پسر احمدی‌نژاد طی چهار سال اخیر مطالب جسته و گریخته‌ای درباره فعالیت‌های اقتصادی فرزند محمد علی‌آبادی مطرح شده؛ اما درباره پسر آقای احمدی‌نژاد هیچ گونه مساله مطرح نبوده است تا آن که دو روز قبل غلامحسین کرباسچی وارد میدان شد. *
*کرباسچی در گفتگو با یک سایت اینترنتی و در واکنش به اتهامات تند رئیس دولت نهم به خانواده هاشمی و ناطق نوری؛ خواستار بررسی «حضور پسر آقای احمدی‌نژاد در شستا و معاملات اقتصادی‌شان در کی» شد. وی هیچ گونه توضیحی بیشتری در این زمینه ارایه نکرد. *
*8 - مثلث علی‌آبادی، سعیدلو و محصولی فرزند علی‌آبادی چندی قبل در مصاحبه‌ای تایید کرد که پدرش فعالیت‌های بزرگ ساختمانی داشته است. در این میان، منتقدان آقای احمدی‌نژاد طی دو روز گذشته شبهات و مسایلی را درباره «مثلث علی‌آبادی، سعیدلو و محصولی» مطرح کرده‌اند. از جمله این که غلامحسین کرباسچی ادعا کرد «ثروت محصولی، علی‌آبادی وسعیدلو به عنوان سه تن از اعضای هیئت دولت احمدی‌نژاد بیش از تمامی وزرا و روسای جمهور دولت‌های گذشته است». *
*9- اتهام پرداخت 700 میلیون دلاری احمدی‌نژاد *
*این موضوع اولین بار از سوی مهدی کروبی در جریان مناظره شنبه شب با احمدی‌نژاد مطرح شد. کروبی به صراحت تاکید کرد که احمدی‌نژاد می‌خواسته به یک نفر (ظاهراً رئیس‌جمهور یک کشور خارجی) 700 میلیون دلار پول بدهد که با مقاومت بانک مرکزی مواجه شده است. کروبی افزود که پس از مقاومت بانک مرکزی و اختلاف احمدی‌نژاد و این نهاد، رهبر انقلاب از مساله خبردار شده و از این مساله جلوگیری می‌کنند. *
*در این زمینه هیچ اطلاعات دیگری منتشر نشده است. محمود احمدی‌نژاد در همان مناظره این مساله را تکذیب کرد اما کروبی تاکید کرد که اسنادی را در اختیار دارد و تا مطمئن نباشد و خود آن را بررسی نکرده باشند، چیزی را نمی‌گوید. *

*10 - پرونده بزرگ بهزیست بنیاد *
*این پرونده همچنان در دستگاه قضایی در حال پیگیری است و سخنگوی دستگاه قضایی حداقل سه بار درباره آن اطلاع‌سانی کرده است. *
*موضوع اختلاس در شرکت بهزیست بنیاد وابسته به سازمان بهزیستی به زمانی باز می‌گردد که «ر.آ.» یکی از اعضای شاخص رایحه خوش خدمت که به ادعای منتقدان دولت؛ یکی از منابع مالی تبلیغات انتخاباتی جناح رایحه خوش در انتخابات شوراها بوده در راس این شرکت حضور داشته است. دو نفر دیگری که در این پرونده درگیرند نیز وضعیتی مشابه داشته‌اند. *
*این پرونده توسط رئیس وقت ستاد مبارزه با قاچاق کالا و ارز فاش شد که به جای آن که تشویق شود، توسط محمود احمدی‌نژاد برکنار شد! *

*سایر اتهامات *
*همزمان با تلاش‌های فرصت‌طلبانه آقای احمدی‌نژاد برای تبدیل انتخابات به دو قطب «مخالفان رانت‌خواری» و «مدافعان رانت‌خواری» و تلاش وی برای سوار شدن بر این موج که تبعات منفی بسیاری را علیه نظام و کشور در پی داشته است؛ رسانه‌های منتقد دولت اتهامات و مسایل دیگری را نیز علاوه بر 10 موضوع فوق مطرح کرده‌اند. با این حال در این گزارش تلاش شده اتهاماتی مورد «بازخوانی» قرار گیرد که یا در مناظره‌های تلویزیونی مطرح شده یا دستگاه قضایی رسماً در حال رسیدگی به آن‌ها است. *

*با آن که هیچ یک از اتهامات و پرونده‌های فوق را نمی‌توان قطعی فرض کرد اما نکته مهم این است که این 10 شبهه نشان می‌دهد نه احمدی‌نژاد آنچنان که می‌گوید سردار مبارزه با فساد و رانت‌خواری است و نه اطرافیان آقای احمدی‌نژاد، مشتی فرشته سالم و وارسته هستند. متاسفانه، محمود احمدی‌نژاد برای تحریک بخشی از جامعه و جلب آرای بیشتر به استراتژی تبلیغاتی فرصت‌طلبانه‌ای روی آورده که خسارات شدیدی را بر کشور و نظام تحمیل می‌کند. استراتژی مخربی که ممکن است بخش‌هایی از جامعه مخصوصاً آن‌ها که از پشت پرده سیاست هیچ اطلاعی ندارند را به حمایت از احمدی‌نژاد تخریک کند تا شاید شاهد تکرار سریال‌های مهیجی مانند دادگاه غلامحسین کرباسچی باشند. هر چند که به نظر می‌رسد آقای احمدی‌نژاد بایستی قبل از هر اقدامی، ده شبهه‌ای که توسط منتقدانش ایجاد شده است را پاسخ گوید و اثبات نماید دولت نهم آنچنان که او می‌گوید، «پاکدست ترین دولت جمهوری اسلامی» است. نه آن چنان که مخالفانش می‌گویند و البته لرزه بر اندام *
*شنوندگان می‌اندازد...

تا سال ه 88*​


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan , @xenon54
> 
> Hi brothers, one of your members, islamic faith and secularism , is trying to troll and bother iranian members by his comment. can you guys deal with him?
> Iran nuclear deal reached | Page 27
> Thanks
> 
> 
> chon mod eshoun yek kam gir hast, hamin ja baraashoun comment gozaashtam


Bro, we really cant do anything but saying he shouldnt post on this issue...

We allready talked with him in Cay Bahcesi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Bro, we really cant do anything but saying he shouldnt post on this issue...
> 
> We allready talked with him in Cay Bahcesi.



Thank you brother. you guys are always like brothers for us.
I care a lot about our relations with turkish members and I don't want someones , who can be found on any country, degrade our relations with our brothers.
Anyway, thanks for talking with him  Although I think that has not been an easy job for you guys based on what I see from his mentality.
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

اولا عزیز دل ، این منبعی که گذاشتی بهش اعتباری نیست ... ثانیا ، هر چی بود ، حداقل ش بر ملا می شد نه مثل دوستان ماست مالی زیسیون کرده باشند ... و با لابی گری بخواند 

نه مثل جناب شهردار سابق تهران که بعد از اون همه سال باز در فکر فراری دادنش بودند و هنوز هستند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Guys, with all due respect, cut the nonsense here.
> 2 members received infractions, if you go on with this, you will get banned.



eshkal nadare , mishe begi chand ta infraction daram alan ?


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> eshkal nadare , mishe begi chand ta infraction daram alan ?



1 infraction dari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> اولا عزیز دل ، این منبعی که گذاشتی بهش اعتباری نیست ... ثانیا ، هر چی بود ، حداقل ش بر ملا می شد نه مثل دوستان ماست مالی زیسیون کرده باشند ... و با لابی گری بخواند
> 
> نه مثل جناب شهردار سابق تهران که بعد از اون همه سال باز در فکر فراری دادنش بودند و هنوز هستند ...


به دادگاه که اعتبار هست یا نیست
برملا شدن رو خوب اومدی مثل اون 16 میلیاردی که خودش به خودش پاداش داد
شهردار تهران رو نمیدونم چی کار کرده اگه مرتکب جرم شده و آزاده ضعف دستگاه قضایی رو نشون میده

احمدی نژاد به جای عیادت، رفت زیارت!

الف - پرونده ای برای رفتارهای عجیب احمدی نژاد در صحنه دیپلماسی


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> 1 infraction dari.



pas hanooz ja dare be araba fosh bedam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> به دادگاه که اعتبار است یا نیست
> برملا شدن رو خوب اومدی مثل اون 16 میلیاردی که خودش به خودش پاداش داد
> شهردار تهران رو نمیدونم چی کار کرده اگه مرتکب جرم شده و آزاده ضعف دستگاه قضایی رو نشون میده
> 
> احمدی نژاد به جای عیادت، رفت زیارت!
> 
> الف - پرونده ای برای رفتارهای عجیب احمدی نژاد در صحنه دیپلماسی




سلام ، والله این به خودش پاداش داد ، جناب م.ه. ر از اموال بیت المال خرج می کرد و می گفت خرج انتخابات و تبلیغات انتخاباتی باید از بیت المال داده بشه ... یا از شهریه هایی که با زور از گرده ی دانشجویان دانشگاه آزاد گرفته می شده و می شود .... 

برای اون 16 میلیارد که پس داده شد همه هستند ولی برای اون پول ها کسی نیست ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام ، والله این به خودش پاداش داد ، جناب م.ه. ر از اموال بیت المال خرج می کرد و می گفت خرج انتخابات و تبلیغات انتخاباتی باید از بیت المال داده بشه ... یا از شهریه هایی که با زور از گرده ی دانشجویان دانشگاه آزاد گرفته می شده و می شود ....
> 
> برای اون 16 میلیارد که پس داده شد همه هستند ولی برای اون پول ها کسی نیست ...


پس داده نشد پس گرفتند 
در مورد م.ه.ر تبعیض دستگاه قضایی رو نشون میده وموافقم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> پس داده نشد پس گرفتند
> در مورد م.ه.ر تبعیض دستگاه قضایی رو نشون میده وموافقم





Ostad said:


> پس داده نشد پس گرفتند
> در مورد م.ه.ر تبعیض دستگاه قضایی رو نشون میده وموافقم




سلام ... اونقدر پارتی و باند بازیش قوی نبود که نتونند ازش پس بگیرند ... 
م. ه . ر دو تا جناح سیاسی پشتش هستند و بازار مافیایی که می تونه برای تاثیر گذاری در انتخابات ، قیمت طلا رو کم و زیاد کنه ... طلایی که نرخش بر اساس نرخ جهانیه !!!! 

البته بعضی ها ادعای می کنند همین جناب م . ه . ر تا قبل از برگشتش به ایران ، در انگلیس در زمینه ی مشاوره دادن برای تحریم های هوشمند فعال بود .... 

قوه ی قضائیه ما هم هنوز تکلیفش با خودش روشن نیست ... ترکیبی از دادگاه های غربی . بعضی قوانین اسلامی هست که نه مثل دادگاه های غربی عمل می کنه و نه اسلامی .... 
________________________

حداقلش محاکمه ی محمود باعث می شه بقیه حساب کار خودشون دستشون بیاد ... 

__________________________

دلار به کانال ۳۰۰۰ تومانی بازگشت - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

جینز دیفنس: «صیاد 2» شبیه پاتریوت است/ برنامه دفاع هوایی ایران سر درگم کننده است - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir



چرا وزارت خارجه برای رفع ابهامات، تمام جزئیات "توافق ژنو" را منتشر نمی‌کند؟ - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


تهدید سناتورهای افراطی کنگره به تشدید تحریم‌ها - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

India looking at more Iranian oil this year and next| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

guys check this out:

Jerusalem, Riyadh stunned: Obama makes Iran 7th world power on regional issues, including Palestinians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> guys check this out:
> 
> Jerusalem, Riyadh stunned: Obama makes Iran 7th world power on regional issues, including Palestinians



هندوانه زیر بغل ما می گذارند ... تا از اونور جیگرمان کنند ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@haman10 

Mate, looks like you have managed to spark a huge discussion which i was trying to evade for long time.

Let's see how will it end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> 1 infraction dari.


man chan ta infraction daaram?


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> هندوانه زیر بغل ما می گذارند ... تا از اونور جیگرمان کنند ....


اون که هدف اول و آخرشون بوده و هست و خواهد بود، نخیر چاره ای ندارن
چرا زمان خاتمی این کار رو نکردن، چرا پیشنهاد دولت احمدی نژادو قبول نکردن که بسیار بهتر از این تفاهم نامه کنونیش بود، واقعیت اینه که دچار استیصال شدن.
منم این رو پست نکردم که بگم قبلا قدرت منطقه ای نبودیم ولی حالا هستیم
ولیکن این تغییر موضع اونا ریشه در قوی شدن ایران داره


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> اون که هدف اول و آخرشون بوده و هست و خواهد بود، نخیر چاره ای ندارن
> چرا زمان خاتمی این کار رو نکردن، چرا پیشنهاد دولت احمدی نژادو قبول نکردن که بسیار بهتر از این تفاهم نامه کنونیش بود، واقعیت اینه که دچار استیصال شدن.
> منم این رو پست نکردم که بگم قبلا قدرت منطقه ای نبودیم ولی حالا هستیم
> ولیکن این تغییر موضع اونا ریشه در قوی شدن ایران داره



سلام
برادر عزیز ، واقعا نمی خوام تو ذوق شما بزنم و جو منفی بدم ولی ... 

این رو بخون 

:: پايگاه اطلاع رساني رجا :: Rajanews.com::

و دقت داشته باش این توافقنامه ضمیمه هایی داره که حتی حاضر نشدند به نمایندگان مجلس هم نشونش بدهند .... 

این بیشتر همون از شکم زدن برای سوریه بود که تو این دو سال اخیر انجام می دادیم وگرنه ... 


دلم می خواد یک دل سیر گریه کنم ولی از پدر و مادرم می ترسم که بگند " دیوانه شده " ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

ما یک هدف داریم و آن هدف نابودی ظلـــــم است . . . ما برای این کار از کسی اجازه نخواهیم گرفت ! 
(صرفا یک نقل قول است)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Dear @Sinan
Thanks for talking with him.
it seems that he does not want to accept our advices. It is his option.
I guess there is no need to continue this discussion with him. Anyway, I thank you a lot that you tried to solve the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> @haman10
> 
> Mate, looks like you have managed to spark a huge discussion which i was trying to evade for long time.
> 
> Let's see how will it end.



oh mate , i'm so sorry . i really didnt want that .

sorry bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Dear @Sinan
> Thanks for talking with him.
> it seems that he does not want to accept our advices. It is his option.
> I guess there is no need to continue this discussion with him. Anyway, I thank you a lot that you tried to solve the issue.



I'm gonna solve this issue as this thing dragged to much.



haman10 said:


> oh mate , i'm so sorry . i really didnt want that .
> 
> sorry bro



No mate, please don't be sorry. As this confortation was inevitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> سلام
> برادر عزیز ، واقعا نمی خوام تو ذوق شما بزنم و جو منفی بدم ولی ...
> 
> این رو بخون
> 
> :: پايگاه اطلاع رساني رجا :: Rajanews.com::
> 
> و دقت داشته باش این توافقنامه ضمیمه هایی داره که حتی حاضر نشدند به نمایندگان مجلس هم نشونش بدهند ....
> 
> این بیشتر همون از شکم زدن برای سوریه بود که تو این دو سال اخیر انجام می دادیم وگرنه ...
> 
> 
> دلم می خواد یک دل سیر گریه کنم ولی از پدر و مادرم می ترسم که بگند " دیوانه شده " ...


من خودم مقالات رجا نیوز رو دنبال میکنم ، در اینکه این دولت هم مردم رو نامحرم میدونه شکی ندارم ولی شما هم نمیخواد بیش از حد شکاک باشی، اصل رو بر صداقت دولتمون بذار تا وقتی که نقضش ثابت بشه
به قول این نماینده مجلس ما نه ذوق زده هستیم و نه ماتم گرفتیم
برای شش ماه سانتریفیوژ جدیدی نصب نمیشه حدس من اینکه ما هنوز زیرساختای لازم برای تغذیه همین تعداد سانتریفیوژ رو هم نداشتیم و برای همین یه تعداد از سانتریفیوژها هنوز در مدار نیستن ضمنا طبق اونچه که من توی بیست و سی شنیدم بند عدم تعویض ساتریفیوژها با نسل سوم فقط در مورد سایت فردو اعمال میشه و نه نطنز
به هر حال این برای شش ماه هست و همونطور که گفتم بعد از شش ماه این حباب تفاهم نامه میترکه اون موقع هم خدا میدونه چی میشه، دولت چکار میکنه آمریکا چکار میکنه مجلس ما چکار میکنه ، صبر کن ببین چی میشه بعد یا من و تو با هم ماتم میگیریم یا ظریف یا اسراییلیها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShahryarHedayati

تو رو به خدا یه خورده فکر کنید یعنی واقعا خامنه ای می زاره دولت در تمام مراکز هسته ای رو ببنده.
درسته یه خورده کوتاه میاد البته چون روحانی هم رای ملت رو داره ولی دیگه قرار نیست که تسلیم دولت بشه.

فوقش 4 سال بعد یکی مثل جلیلی میاد و بالاخره این نخودی بند انگشتی هیدروزنی بابا رو تو کویر لوت ازمایش می کنه



haman10 said:


> pas hanooz ja dare be araba fosh bedam


خجالت اوره


----------



## haman10

ShahryarHedayati said:


> تو رو به خدا یه خورده فکر کنید یعنی واقعا خامنه ای می زاره دولت در تمام مراکز هسته ای رو ببنده.
> درسته یه خورده کوتاه میاد البته چون روحانی هم رای ملت رو داره ولی دیگه قرار نیست که تسلیم دولت بشه.
> 
> فوقش 4 سال بعد یکی مثل جلیلی میاد و بالاخره این نخودی بند انگشتی هیدروزنی بابا رو تو کویر لوت ازمایش می کنه



من که نفهمیدم چی میگی 

انگار داری از گوگل ترسلیت استفاده میکنی

در ضمن اقای خامنه ای 

respect to be respected


----------



## rmi5

rmi5 said:


> man chan ta infraction daaram?



@Serpentine jan , come on ...
begou man chand ta infraction daaram ... please tell me ...


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine jan , come on ...
> begou man chand ta infraction daaram ... please tell me ...




dadash mage ba kesi dargir shodi ?

maloome hichi .

i'm the hero , and i get the infractions 





just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dadash mage ba kesi dargir shodi ?
> 
> maloome hichi .
> 
> i'm the hero , and i get the infractions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding



daadaash man ba saahaab e site dargir shodam ghablan, age yaadet biyaad...
boro bachche joun ... tou size e ma nisti. boro hamoun ghourbaagheh tashrih kon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> daadaash man ba saahaab e site dargir shodam ghablan, age yaadet biyaad...
> boro bachche joun ... tou size e ma nisti. boro hamoun ghourbaagheh tashrih kon



monde hanooz !!

yadet nemiyad ke manam oonja boodam va manam dargir shodam ? ta hala be araba gofti sousmar khor be englisi ?

hanooz moonde be garde paye ma beresi ! boro dast bezan be oon golooleye tesla bood ki bood - ta halet biyad sare jaash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> monde hanooz !!
> 
> yadet nemiyad ke manam oonja boodam va manam dargir shodam ? ta hala be araba gofti sousmar khor be englisi ?
> 
> hanooz moonde be garde paye ma beresi ! boro dast bezan be oon golooleye tesla bood ki bood - ta halet biyad sare jaash



are, yaadam miyaad ye moddat dam par e ma boudi, ensaafan laat e khoubi ham shodi




vali doci vaaseh ma shaakh nasho ke shaakheto mishkanim kouchoulou
movaazeb baash khoun didi pas nayofti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام ... میلیتاری دچار باند بازی شده د ... زمانی که یکی مثل بنده با 5 سال سابقه ی کاری به بخش کاربران قدیمی دسترسی نداره ولی بعضی از دوستان که یک سوم بنده هم سابقه ندارند یعنی اینکه آقا برو ... زمانی که اگه چیزی نگی می گند جواب نداره اگه بگی با قیچی حذفش می کنند ، یعنی آقا برو ....
> 
> زمانی که مدیر سایت میاد اون مسخره بازی ها رو راه می ندازه و هر 3 روز یک بار سایت رو میاره پائین ، ارزش فعالیت نداره ...
> 
> برام سخته ببینم اون سایت تبدیل به اینی که هست شده ...
> 
> زمانی که میاند عملا می گند تند روها بعد مورد فضل قرارمون می دهند یعنی آقا برو ... یکبار رفتم ، جا نگرفتم و برگشتم ... ولی دیگه رفتم ،
> ....


ye bar agha saeed modire site 2 sal pish ma bayad esrel ro be rasmiat beshnasim man dige az un moghe military naraftam 



haman10 said:


> pas hanooz ja dare be araba fosh bedam


man chand ta daram?ta chand ta mishe fosh dad?
good foshing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> برادر عزیز ، واقعا نمی خوام تو ذوق شما بزنم و جو منفی بدم ولی ...
> 
> این رو بخون
> 
> :: پايگاه اطلاع رساني رجا :: Rajanews.com::
> 
> و دقت داشته باش این توافقنامه ضمیمه هایی داره که حتی حاضر نشدند به نمایندگان مجلس هم نشونش بدهند ....
> 
> این بیشتر همون از شکم زدن برای سوریه بود که تو این دو سال اخیر انجام می دادیم وگرنه ...
> 
> 
> دلم می خواد یک دل سیر گریه کنم ولی از پدر و مادرم می ترسم که بگند " دیوانه شده " ...


داداش گلم یه سوال دارم.
تو این شرایط بد اقتصادی چکار میکردیم خب؟



rmi5 said:


> are, yaadam miyaad ye moddat dam par e ma boudi, ensaafan laat e khoubi ham shodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vali doci vaaseh ma shaakh nasho ke shaakheto mishkanim kouchoulou
> movaazeb baash khoun didi pas nayofti


داداش تو آمریکام مگه میشه لات بازی کرد؟ 



rmi5 said:


> daadaash man ba saahaab e site dargir shodam ghablan, age yaadet biyaad...


oh my God 

Nazaretoun darbareye in toppic chie? Iran nuclear deal: Saudi Arabia warns it will strike out on its own | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> داداش تو آمریکام مگه میشه لات بازی کرد؟





> oh my God
> 
> Nazaretoun darbareye in toppic chie? Iran nuclear deal: Saudi Arabia warns it will strike out on its own | Page 3



az esme topic moshakhkhaseh ke topic e mozheki hast, oun sheykhak ha khodeshoun tonboun(shalvar) eshoun ra ham nemitounan bekeshan baalaa.
chon kasi kollan inaa ra aadam hesaab nakard va nemikone va deal baste shod, inaa az asabaaniyat daaran miterkan va alaan ham az in mozakhrafaat migan ke began ma ham jozv e aadam hastim.
behtarin javaab be oun thread: (ke yeki az bangaali ha nevesht baraashoun)


> Best Joke by Saudi Arabia  *Saudi Arabia warns it will strike out on its own ? ! ! *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Tu iran hame sita hatta... refe filter shode!
dashtam bedune fillter tu youtube migashtam

Some facts about Iranian inventions

@rmi5 
unja uni ham miri?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Tu iran hame sita hatta... refe filter shode!
> dashtam bedune fillter tu youtube migashtam
> 
> Some facts about Iranian inventions
> 
> @rmi5
> unja uni ham miri?



are, daaram doctora ye electrical engineering mikhounam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> are, daaram doctora ye electrical engineering mikhounam


eyval agha age uni budi khaste nabashi.ham az shame siasit ham az maloumatet va shakhsiatet khosham miad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> eyval agha age uni budi khaste nabashi.ham az shame siasit ham az maloumatet va shakhsiatet khosham miad



Bale, in aakhare termi kaaram ziyaade va taghriban har rouz daneshgah miram.
khahesh mikonam. gar che yek seri tafaavot e didgaah daarim , vali man ham baraaye shoma ehteraam ghaa'elam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Bale, in aakhare termi kaaram ziyaade va taghriban har rouz daneshgah miram.
> khahesh mikonam. gar che yek seri tafaavot e didgaah daarim , vali man ham baraaye shoma ehteraam ghaa'elam


Merc kollan kheyli khube ke yeki mesle to tun in site hast 
man taze inja umadam ghablana ham inja ziad budi?khaste nemishe az ziad budan tu net bro?

Dobare filter shod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Merc kollan kheyli khube ke yeki mesle to tun in site hast
> man taze inja umadam ghablana ham inja ziad budi?khaste nemishe az ziad budan tu net bro?
> 
> Dobare filter shod



khahesh mikonam aziz, dige shoma ziyaadi ma ra tahvil gerefti 
man ghablan inja naboudam, hodoud e 3 maahi hast ke inja active hastam. man khob are, kollan ziyaad tou net hastam, dige che mishe kard, in ham bakhshi az zendegiye man shode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> khahesh mikonam aziz, dige shoma ziyaadi ma ra tahvil gerefti
> man ghablan inja naboudam, hodoud e 3 maahi hast ke inja active hastam. man khob are, kollan ziyaad tou net hastam, dige che mishe kard, in ham bakhshi az zendegiye man shode


khube site jaleb soragh dashti be ma begoo
har nazari ham dar morede harfaye man tu toppicaye mokhtalef bedi man esteghbal mikonam.
man fekr mikonam ma baziamun ziadi net ro jedi gereftim,inja dar nahayat 1000 nafar active hastan ke naghshe ziadi tu jahan nadarn , dorsot migam?
rasti shoma dust adshti tu entekhabat ki barande beshe?


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> khube site jaleb soragh dashti be ma begoo
> har nazari ham dar morede harfaye man tu toppicaye mokhtalef bedi man esteghbal mikonam.
> man fekr mikonam ma baziamun ziadi net ro jedi gereftim,inja dar nahayat 1000 nafar active hastan ke naghshe ziadi tu jahan nadarn , dorsot migam?
> rasti shoma dust adshti tu entekhabat ki barande beshe?



Bashe chashm, age manzouret forum hast ke man kheyli forum haye mokhtalef ra nemishnaasam vali age site elmi ya fanni ya falsafi khaasti, mitounam behet te'daadi ra moarrefi konam.
man ham hamin tor, man ham khoshhal misham nazare shoma ra bedounam, baraaye man, ra'aayat e aaraamesh va adab dar bahs kheyli mohem hast ke man ham hamishe didam ke shoma ham kheyli barkhord e monaasebi daari. 
harfet dorosteh, be nazare man khod e in afraad shaayad ounghadr mohem nabaashan ammaa inke ba zehniyat va afkaar e baghiye, az jaahaaye dige donyaa aashnaa mishi khoub hast.
man ke haghighatesh ra'y nadaadam va in general, az hich kodoumeshoun khosham nemiyoumad. ammaa age mikhaastam ra'y bedam, ehtemaalan be velayati ray midaadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Bashe chashm, age manzouret forum hast ke man kheyli forum haye mokhtalef ra nemishnaasam vali age site elmi ya fanni ya falsafi khaasti, mitounam behet te'daadi ra moarrefi konam.
> man ham hamin tor, man ham khoshhal misham nazare shoma ra bedounam, baraaye man, ra'aayat e aaraamesh va adab dar bahs kheyli mohem hast ke man ham hamishe didam ke shoma ham kheyli barkhord e monaasebi daari.
> harfet dorosteh, be nazare man khod e in afraad shaayad ounghadr mohem nabaashan ammaa inke ba zehniyat va afkaar e baghiye, az jaahaaye dige donyaa aashnaa mishi khoub hast.
> man ke haghighatesh ra'y nadaadam va in general, az hich kodoumeshoun khosham nemiyoumad. ammaa age mikhaastam ra'y bedam, ehtemaalan be velayati ray midaadam.


forum na siyaye elmi ya jalebi ke miri


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> forum na siyaye elmi ya jalebi ke miri


albatte man be ketaab ham kheyli alaaghe daaram, va chand ta ketab ra ham behet mo'arrefi mikonam 
albatte chizhayi ke man alaaghe daaram, shaayad baraaye baghiye jaaleb nabaashe va ya hattaa boring basheh. vali chand mored ra zekr mikonam.
baraaye falsafeh, man behet pishnahaad mikonam ke ketaab e "Donyaaye soufi" ra avval bekhouni va ba'desh ham tarikh e falsafe ye gharb az bertrand russel.
bebin mantegh , paaye ye falsafeh hast. avvalin gaam ham yaad gereftan e maghlateh ha hast.
in website, anvaa'e mokhtalef e safsate ra tozih daade:
Logic & Fallacies

bebin age shoma vaghean mikhaay zibaayi ye elm e rouz ra dark koni, niyaaz daari ke 2 elm ra yaad begiri, physics va biology.
baraaye physics:
a brief history of time, stephen hawking
the world in a nutshell, stephen hawking
ra pishnahaad mikonam.

baraaye biology, man chand ta ketaab e joda khoundam va az maadaram ham komak gereftam, shaayad @haman10 betoune dar in mored, source haye behtari ra mo'arrefi kone.

Tarikh ham elm e mored e alaagheh man hast, ke man dar vahle ye avval ketaab e taarikh e laaros ke baraaye enteshaaraat e sedaa va sima fekr konam hast, ra pishnahaad mikonam va hamin tor iran beyn e 2 enghelab az abrahamian ke be nazare man hatman va hatman bekhounesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> albatte man be ketaab ham kheyli alaaghe daaram, va chand ta ketab ra ham behet mo'arrefi mikonam
> albatte chizhayi ke man alaaghe daaram, shaayad baraaye baghiye jaaleb nabaashe va ya hattaa boring basheh. vali chand mored ra zekr mikonam.
> baraaye falsafeh, man behet pishnahaad mikonam ke ketaab e "Donyaaye soufi" ra avval bekhouni va ba'desh ham tarikh e falsafe ye gharb az bertrand russel.
> bebin mantegh , paaye ye falsafeh hast. avvalin gaam ham yaad gereftan e maghlateh ha hast.
> in website, anvaa'e mokhtalef e safsate ra tozih daade:
> Logic & Fallacies
> 
> bebin age shoma vaghean mikhaay zibaayi ye elm e rouz ra dark koni, niyaaz daari ke 2 elm ra yaad begiri, physics va biology.
> baraaye physics:
> a brief history of time, stephen hawking
> the world in a nutshell, stephen hawking
> ra pishnahaad mikonam.
> 
> baraaye biology, man chand ta ketaab e joda khoundam va az maadaram ham komak gereftam, shaayad @haman10 betoune dar in mored, source haye behtari ra mo'arrefi kone.
> 
> Tarikh ham elm e mored e alaagheh man hast, ke man dar vahle ye avval ketaab e taarikh e laaros ke baraaye enteshaaraat e sedaa va sima fekr konam hast, ra pishnahaad mikonam va hamin tor iran beyn e 2 enghelab az abrahamian ke be nazare man hatman va hatman bekhounesh


daste golet dar nakone az rahnamayiyat ishala ma ye ruz ham mesle shoma pejuheshmand beshim 
man az bechegi ketab ziad mikhundam bishtar elmi makhsusan darbareye faza va nojum khyeli alaghe dashtam va hamintor electronic alate bachegiam.alan chand salie axaran ketabaye mazhabi motale ee mikonam va siasi.etelaat omumim tu bazi chiza kheyli balas az bas tu net motalee kadram 
Shbae khubi dashti bashi bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> daste golet dar nakone az rahnamayiyat ishala ma ye ruz ham mesle shoma pejuheshmand beshim
> man az bechegi ketab ziad mikhundam bishtar elmi makhsusan darbareye faza va nojum khyeli alaghe dashtam va hamintor electronic alate bachegiam.alan chand salie axaran ketabaye mazhabi motale ee mikonam va siasi.etelaat omumim tu bazi chiza kheyli balas az bas tu net motalee kadram
> Shbae khubi dashti bashi bro



kheyli mamnoun, shoma lotf daari.
man ham ke eshghe aslim dar zendegi nojoum hast. yaadam miyaad ke avvalin ketaab hayi ham ke tou zendegim khoundam, ketab haye seri ye 32 tayi Isaac Asimov raaje be nojoum boud
ettelaa'aat e omoumi ye baalaa did e aadam ra be zendegi avaz mikone va kheyli khoube.
vali man pishnahaadam be shoma inhast ke ghabl az inke be tore jeddi beri soraagh e ketab haye mazhabi, falsafe va tarikh ra bekhoun. *kasi ke tarikh e adyaan ra nadoune, hich chizi az hich dini motevajjeh nemisheh. * in nokte be nazare man bi nahaayat mohemme. age kasi ba shoma raaje' be masaael e mazhabi sohbat kard, hattaa age mo'ammam ham boud, age tarikh e adyaan nemidoune, harfaash arzesh e goush daadan nadaare 
man ham kam kam aamaade besham ke beram bekhaabam
albatte farda ham Thanksgiving hast va daneshgah va hame ja ham ta'til hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Merc az rahnamayit broye aziz... manam Isaac Asimov ro bachegi mikhundam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Merc az rahnamayit broye aziz... *manam Isaac Asimov ro bachegi mikhundam*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@haman10
bah agha haman az khab bidar shodi 
Chetori?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

cheghadr post dadin man naboodam !!!

sabr konin ta bekhoonameshoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


>


Farsish ro,ketabasho hanuzam daram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @haman10
> bah agha haman az khab bidar shodi
> Chetori?



na baba emtehan daram . dashtam dars mikhoondam !! az 5 bidaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> na baba emtehan daram . dashtam dars mikhoondam !! az 5 bidaram


I feel chizzy when U r not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> I feel chizzy when U r not



lol  me too bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Farsish ro,ketabasho hanuzam daram


man ham hamintor 
chand taash ra ba khodam US aavordam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> man ham hamintor
> chand taash ra ba khodam US aavordam


Ajab alagheyi
Rasti mobilet chie iphone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> I feel chizzy when U r not





haman10 said:


> lol  me too bro










Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Ajab alagheyi
> Rasti mobilet chie iphone?


Na, windows mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Na, windows mobile


Chera gerye alghat ro be win mobile neshun mide.etefaghan alan tu iran lumiaye nokia wa wp dare mesel iphone va android mahbub mishe.yeki az dalilash ine ke wp mahdudiateye ios va android ro nadare va be rahat barnamehash az mircrost DL mishe va tahrim nist.hala chera wp?che gushi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


>







rmi5 said:


> Na, windows mobile



yoohaha 

awesome pics : Iran Navy Commando Training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Chera gerye alghat ro be win mobile neshun mide.etefaghan alan tu iran lumiaye nokia wa wp dare mesel iphone va android mahbub mishe.yeki az dalilash ine ke wp mahdudiateye ios va android ro nadare va be rahat barnamehash az mircrost DL mishe va tahrim nist.hala chera wp?che gushi?


shoukhi kardam, goushiye badi nist.
man lumia daaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@rmi5 
yani ma stupid hastim va davahaye fergheyi mikonim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @rmi5
> yani ma stupid hastim va davahaye fergheyi mikonim ?


Na aziz, manzour chize dige i boud 
manzouram oun yaarou khol va chele boud ke goft shia ha vajeb olghatl hastand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Na aziz, manzour chize dige i boud
> manzouram oun yaarou khol va chele boud ke goft shia ha vajeb olghatl hastand


albate un goft sonnia injuri fekr mikonan va khodesh ehtemalan hendie.


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> albate un goft sonnia injuri fekr mikonan va khodesh ehtemalan hendie.


dar har sourat, ghalat e ziyaadi kard ke haghesho gozaashtim kaf e dastesh


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> dar har sourat, ghalat e ziyaadi kard ke haghesho gozaashtim kaf e dastesh


Are fekr konam khub javabesho dadim 
in loveicon che jur adamie dustan?iranie pakestanie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Are fekr konam khub javabesho dadim
> in loveicon che jur adamie dustan?iranie pakestanie?


pakistani hast ishoun ke tou iran zendegi mikone va in thread ra ham ma'moulan check mikone  



Ostad said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> ye bar agha saeed modire site 2 sal pish ma bayad *esrel* ro be rasmiat beshnasim man dige az un moghe military naraftam
> 
> 
> man chand ta daram?ta chand ta mishe fosh dad?
> good foshing



سلام ... یادمه سال 85-86 سعید به شدت تو سایت نظریه حمله ی پیش دستانه به آمریکا و ناتو رو تبلیغ می کرد .... اونموقع چهارتا موشک داشتیم که همه شون رو هم تو رزمایش ها خرج می کردیم !!!! 

اونموقع که امثال بنده می گفتیم اصولا اگه از این جور حمله ها کنیم ، آمریکا و ناتو ناک اوتمون می کنند به ما می گفتند " ترسو" ، حالا بهمون می گند " تند رو " ... هی روزگار 


کلا از سال 88 به بعد عوض شد .... کاربرهای قدیمی سایت رو هم ناک اوت کرد ... مصطفی ( که کلا باهاش 24 ساعت بحث می کردم و با نظریات هم نمی ساختیم و هر روز مشت و لگد داشتیم باهاش -، ولی خداییش انسان قابل احترامی هست ) علی و رضا 1980 خیلی های دیگه ....

حالا هم که دچار باند بازی شده

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

funny...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام ... یادمه سال 85-86 سعید به شدت تو سایت نظریه حمله ی پیش دستانه به آمریکا و ناتو رو تبلیغ می کرد .... اونموقع چهارتا موشک داشتیم که همه شون رو هم تو رزمایش ها خرج می کردیم !!!!
> 
> اونموقع که امثال بنده می گفتیم اصولا اگه از این جور حمله ها کنیم ، آمریکا و ناتو ناک اوتمون می کنند به ما می گفتند " ترسو" ، حالا بهمون می گند " تند رو " ... هی روزگار
> 
> 
> کلا از سال 88 به بعد عوض شد .... کاربرهای قدیمی سایت رو هم ناک اوت کرد ... مصطفی ( که کلا باهاش 24 ساعت بحث می کردم و با نظریات هم نمی ساختیم و هر روز مشت و لگد داشتیم باهاش -، ولی خداییش انسان قابل احترامی هست ) علی و رضا 1980 خیلی های دیگه ....
> 
> حالا هم که دچار باند بازی شده


داداش بچه کجا هستی چند سالته و چکاره ای؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> سلام ... یادمه سال 85-86 سعید به شدت تو سایت نظریه حمله ی پیش دستانه به آمریکا و ناتو رو تبلیغ می کرد .... اونموقع چهارتا موشک داشتیم که همه شون رو هم تو رزمایش ها خرج می کردیم !!!!
> 
> اونموقع که امثال بنده می گفتیم اصولا اگه از این جور حمله ها کنیم ، آمریکا و ناتو ناک اوتمون می کنند به ما می گفتند " ترسو" ، حالا بهمون می گند " تند رو " ... هی روزگار
> 
> 
> کلا از سال 88 به بعد عوض شد .... کاربرهای قدیمی سایت رو هم ناک اوت کرد ... مصطفی ( که کلا باهاش 24 ساعت بحث می کردم و با نظریات هم نمی ساختیم و هر روز مشت و لگد داشتیم باهاش -، ولی خداییش انسان قابل احترامی هست ) علی و رضا 1980 خیلی های دیگه ....
> 
> حالا هم که دچار باند بازی شده



agha nagofti man be electro officer begam accounteto dorost kone ?

electro officer adam kheyli khoobie ha ...


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@
*twilight*
refigh joon tu military bahal tar budi 100 miomad kolli hal mikrdim 
alan hey miay miri javba nemidi bad akhlagham hasti



twilight said:


> سلام ... یادمه سال 85-86 سعید به شدت تو سایت نظریه حمله ی پیش دستانه به آمریکا و ناتو رو تبلیغ می کرد .... اونموقع چهارتا موشک داشتیم که همه شون رو هم تو رزمایش ها خرج می کردیم !!!!
> 
> اونموقع که امثال بنده می گفتیم اصولا اگه از این جور حمله ها کنیم ، آمریکا و ناتو ناک اوتمون می کنند به ما می گفتند " ترسو" ، حالا بهمون می گند " تند رو " ... هی روزگار
> 
> 
> کلا از سال 88 به بعد عوض شد .... کاربرهای قدیمی سایت رو هم ناک اوت کرد ... مصطفی ( که کلا باهاش 24 ساعت بحث می کردم و با نظریات هم نمی ساختیم و هر روز مشت و لگد داشتیم باهاش -، ولی خداییش انسان قابل احترامی هست ) علی و رضا 1980 خیلی های دیگه ....
> 
> حالا هم که دچار باند بازی شده


یادش بخیر اونموقع که تحریما نبود خیلی احساس اقتدار بیشتری میکردیم.فکر میکردیم حالا چه قدرتی داریم.
فکر کنم سعید هم بود که سال2011 میگفت باید به بحرین حمله کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام

نیازی به برگشت به میلیتاری نمی بینم ...

برادر یک سوالی می پرسی که بنده تو همون میلیتاری هم با هزار زور و زحمت جوابش رو دادم و اونم به کاربرهای قدیمی ... اینجا که سایت خارجی هست ....

فعلا تو فاز منفی هستم ... اصولا وقتی میام اینترنت منفی باف می شم .... تلویزیون و روزنامه ها رو گذاشتم کنار تا ذهنم راحت باشه ولی این سایت های خبری اعصابم رو خرد می کنند ....

________

نه ،به احتمال زیاد و تا اونجایی که بنده یادمه اون قضیه ی حمله به بحرین مال قبل از سال 88 هست ... بعد از 88 سعید کلا منفی باف شد ، تا یک سال اصلا تو سایت نیومد .... 

البته همون موقعش هم اقتداری نداشتیم و همون نیمچه اقتدار هم از جون مایه گذاشتن چهارتا سپاهی و بسیجی و چهارتا دانشگاهی بود ولاغیر .... 

سیاست خارجی ما تو این 150 سال اخیر همش داره می زاد ...

سیاست داخلی ما هم که هنوز مشکل داره ... یک بخشی از جامعه مدل توسعه ی اقتصادی ، سیاسی ، فرهنگی بر پایه ی مدرنازیسیون غربی رو می خواد ، یک بخش دیگه از جامعه کلا با این مدل توسعه مشکل داره ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> نیازی به برگشت به میلیتاری نمی بینم ...
> 
> برادر یک سوالی می پرسی که بنده تو همون میلیتاری هم با هزار زور و زحمت جوابش رو دادم و اونم به کاربرهای قدیمی ... اینجا که سایت خارجی هست ....
> 
> فعلا تو فاز منفی هستم ... اصولا وقتی میام اینترنت منفی باف می شم .... تلویزیون و روزنامه ها رو گذاشتم کنار تا ذهنم راحت باشه ولی این سایت های خبری اعصابم رو خرد می کنند ....


بابا آخه داستانش چیه نمیگی کجایی هستی
اینا همش جنگ روانیه خدا و امام زمان(عج) پشت ماست و همه چی هم دست خداس.ما آقامون رهبر رو هم داریم .داداشم اگه قرار نبود رو ملت فشار بیاد پس فرق ما شیعیان با یقیه ی دنیا چی بود؟مگه ما شیعیان نباید منتظر بلا باشیم.اینا امتحان الهیه داداش ایشالا به ظهور نزدیکیم 
اینو بخون واقعا فوق العداه و موثقه
shia-news.com/fa/pages/?cid=12558


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> بابا آخه داستانش چیه نمیگی کجایی هستی
> اینا همش جنگ روانیه خدا و امام زمان(عج) پشت ماست و همه چی هم دست خداس.ما آقامون رهبر رو هم داریم .داداشم اگه قرار نبود رو ملت فشار بیاد پس فرق ما شیعیان با یقیه ی دنیا چی بود؟مگه ما شیعیان نباید منتظر بلا باشیم.اینا امتحان الهیه داداش ایشالا به ظهور نزدیکیم
> اینو بخون واقعا فوق العداه و موثقه
> shia-news.com/fa/pages/?cid=12558



سلام
برادر بنده ، ناراحت نشی ها ولی به این چیزها زیاد اعتقاد نداشته باش .... 
کلا کار خدا همیشه حساب و کتاب داره و خدا اراده ش رو گذاشته که انسان ها خودشون پیش بروند ... این اسرائیلی که بنده می بینم و طبق روایات فقط تو یک جنگ سراسری سقوط کنه که اونم کار امام زمان هست .....

این جور تحقیقات به صورت غیر مستقیم برای زمان ظهور امام زمان (عج ) زمان تعیین می کنند که به شدت نهی شده چون باعث سر خوردگی مومنین می شود ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> برادر بنده ، ناراحت نشی ها ولی به این چیزها زیاد اعتقاد نداشته باش ....
> کلا کار خدا همیشه حساب و کتاب داره و خدا اراده ش رو گذاشته که انسان ها خودشون پیش بروند ... این اسرائیلی که بنده می بینم و طبق روایات فقط تو یک جنگ سراسری سقوط کنه که اونم کار امام زمان هست .....
> 
> این جور تحقیقات به صورت غیر مستقیم برای زمان ظهور امام زمان (عج ) زمان تعیین می کنند که به شدت نهی شده چون باعث سر خوردگی مومنین می شود ....


شاید اتفاق نیفته اما اگر نگاه کنی میبینی خیلی درسته و مو لا درزش نمیره این 1
2 شاید اتفاق نیفته اما حداقل این پیام خداس برا اینکه به ما نشون بده چقد ظهور نزدیکه
3 سال 2022 میلادی عمر شریف اما زمان میشود 1114 معصومین فرموده اند امام زمان بعد از ظهور 7 سال حکومت خواهد کرد که 70 سال طول میشکشه خب اگر حساب کنیم میشه 1121 یعنی 59*19
امام حسین هم در 57 سالگی به شهادت رسیدند یعنی 3*19 این جالب نیست؟
تمام روایات نشون میده ما در زمان یه کوچولو مونده به ظهور هستیم .
خامنه ای به ابجد=707
12*59=708

عدد 19 هم که عدد اصلی خداوند امضای خداوند که معنای واحد می دهد
Quran « 19 Miracle


----------



## rmi5

Guys, I am going to sleep.

see you guys on tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Guys, I am going to sleep.
> 
> see you guys on tomorrow.


Goodnight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

rmi5 said:


> Guys, I am going to sleep.
> 
> see you guys on tomorrow.



we are in middle of day in Iran .... you know something , Iran and USA have 12 hours diffrent in times ... when USA is in night , Iran is middle of day ...



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> شاید اتفاق نیفته اما اگر نگاه کنی میبینی خیلی درسته و مو لا درزش نمیره این 1
> 2 شاید اتفاق نیفته اما حداقل این پیام خداس برا اینکه به ما نشون بده چقد ظهور نزدیکه
> 3 سال 2022 میلادی عمر شریف اما زمان میشود 1114 معصومین فرموده اند امام زمان بعد از ظهور 7 سال حکومت خواهد کرد که 70 سال طول میشکشه خب اگر حساب کنیم میشه 1121 یعنی 59*19
> امام حسین هم در 57 سالگی به شهادت رسیدند یعنی 3*19 این جالب نیست؟
> تمام روایات نشون میده ما در زمان یه کوچولو مونده به ظهور هستیم .
> خامنه ای به ابجد=707
> 12*59=708




سلام ... 
اصولا تاریخ میلادی خودش در ذاتش مشکل داره و مثل تاریخ شمسی و قمری دقیق نیست !!! 

یعنی کل پیش گویی هایی که بر اساس تاریخ میلادی هستند ، دو هزار نمی ارزند .... 

می خوام یک مقاله در مورد جنگ نرم و روش هاش بنویسم .... 

اینم وبلاگم ....

بامداد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> we are in middle of day in Iran .... you know something , Iran and USA have 12 hours diffrent in times ... when USA is in night , Iran is middle of day ...



Bale, vali vaghean dige in moghe e shab maghzam dige kaar nemikard va ye lahze havaasam be in naboud


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> we are in middle of day in Iran .... you know something , Iran and USA have 12 hours diffrent in times ... when USA is in night , Iran is middle of day ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام ...
> اصولا تاریخ میلادی خودش در ذاتش مشکل داره و مثل تاریخ شمسی و قمری دقیق نیست !!!
> 
> یعنی کل پیش گویی هایی که بر اساس تاریخ میلادی هستند ، دو هزار نمی ارزند ....
> 
> می خوام یک مقاله در مورد جنگ نرم و روش هاش بنویسم ....
> 
> اینم وبلاگم ....
> 
> بامداد


دوست من اول میخوندی بعدا میگفتی!سال میلادی خیلی هم دقیقه و اتفاقا رابطه ی خاصی با سال شمسی و قمری داره.من مطمعنم خوبی نظرت عوض میشه.بله خودش میدونه الان وسطای روزه ...
صد در صد بخونی با دق و حوصله تا ذو سه ماه از خودت بیخود میشی. من گفتم
یه سوال:با این فشار اقتصادی به نظرت درست بود امضا نمیکردیم؟مردم شاکی نمیشن مثلا؟


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> دوست من اول میخوندی بعدا میگفتی!سال میلادی خیلی هم دقیقه و اتفاقا رابطه ی خاصی با سال شمسی و قمری داره.من مطمعنم خوبی نظرت عوض میشه.بله خودش میدونه الان وسطای روزه ...
> صد در صد بخونی با دق و حوصله تا ذو سه ماه از خودت بیخود میشی. من گفتم
> یه سوال:با این فشار اقتصادی به نظرت درست بود امضا نمیکردیم؟مردم شاکی نمیشن مثلا؟



سلام
اصولا امضا کردند تا بعدش که آمریکایی ها و غربی ها بامبول در بیارند ، احساسات ضد آمریکایی و ضد غربی برای حداقل 5-10 سال تشدید بشود اونم به صورت افراطی ...

تو معامله با غرب هم اهداف ضد غربی را دنبال می کنیم ... اینیم دیگه 
مطمئنم این غربی ها با این خود بزرگ بینی شون همون کاری رو می کنند که انتظار داریم ... ولی خب ، نباید گذاشت روی این اصلاح طلب ها زیاد بشه ....



rmi5 said:


> Bale, vali vaghean dige in moghe e shab maghzam dige kaar nemikard va ye lahze havaasam be in naboud



سلام
اضافه کردن کیبورد فارسی توی سیستم عامل ویندوز خیلی راحته !!! 
تو لینوکس هم راحته .....
تو آندروید هم شنیدم که می گند راحته ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> اصولا امضا کردند تا بعدش که آمریکایی ها و غربی ها بامبول در بیارند ، احساسات ضد آمریکایی و ضد غربی برای حداقل 5-10 سال تشدید بشود اونم به صورت افراطی ...
> 
> تو معامله با غرب هم اهداف ضد غربی را دنبال می کنیم ... اینیم دیگه
> مطمئنم این غربی ها با این خود بزرگ بینی شون همون کاری رو می کنند که انتظار داریم ... ولی خب ، نباید گذاشت روی این اصلاح طلب ها زیاد بشه ....
> 
> 
> 
> سلام
> اضافه کردن کیبورد فارسی توی سیستم عامل ویندوز خیلی راحته !!!
> تو لینوکس هم راحته .....
> تو آندروید هم شنیدم که می گند راحته ....


ا پس نظرت عوض شد ! 
تا الان که خیلی ناراحت بودی!


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> ا پس نظرت عوض شد !
> تا الان که خیلی ناراحت بودی!



سلام
اصولا ناراحتی تو ذات بنده هست ...

نظرم عوض نشده ، منتظرم آمریکای ها و غربی ها طبق پیش بینی ها عمل کنند

البته اگه جنابان اصلاح طلب با تطهیر آمریکا و غرب کشور رو بدبخت نکنند ... ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> اصولا ناراحتی تو ذات بنده هست ...
> 
> نظرم عوض نشده ، منتظرم آمریکای ها و غربی ها طبق پیش بینی ها عمل کنند
> 
> البته اگه جنابان اصلاح طلب با تطهیر آمریکا و غرب کشور رو بدبخت نکنند ... ....


منظورم از ناراحتی ناراضی بودن بود
@haman10 
nisti?
che kar mikoni?dars mikhuni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> منظورم از ناراحتی ناراضی بودن بود
> @haman10
> nisti?
> che kar mikoni?dars mikhuni?



are dadash ! emtehan daram 

bebakhshid kholase


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> are dadash ! emtehan daram
> 
> bebakhshid kholase


shoma bebakhshd dadsh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> منظورم از ناراحتی ناراضی بودن بود
> @haman10
> nisti?
> che kar mikoni?dars mikhuni?



سلام
هیچ وقت مرا راضی نمی یابی ... تو اوج اینکه به اصطلاح راضی هستم ، ناراضیم ...

تو خونه به من می گند " جناب نه "... شخصیت گولوم رو از روی خودم ساختند ....


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine jan , come on ...
> begou man chand ta infraction daaram ... please tell me ...


nemidunam chera tu profilet nemitunam beram. neveshte limit kardi ke ki bebine profilet ro.

age khodet mituni beri tu profilet, tuie bakhshe warning mitunu bebini chanta dari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> هیچ وقت مرا راضی نمی یابی ... تو اوج اینکه به اصطلاح راضی هستم ، ناراضیم ...
> 
> تو خونه به من می گند " جناب نه "... شخصیت گولوم رو از روی خودم ساختند ....


جالبه .لااقل میگی چند سالته ؟
من هر وقت آواتورت عکس امام رو میبینم آرمش خاصی بهم میده ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> nemidunam chera tu profilet nemitunam beram. neveshte limit kardi ke ki bebine profilet ro.
> 
> age khodet mituni beri tu profilet, tuie bakhshe warning mitunu bebini chanta dari.



intor bakhshi vojood nadare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

عداوت این جماعت با احمدی نژاد مثال زدنیه
راه اندازی بی سرو صدای فاز 15 و 16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> عداوت این جماعت با احمدی نژاد مثال زدنیه
> راه اندازی بی سرو صدای فاز 15 و 16



thats what i call pathetic !!

badbakhta mikhan gand bezanan be mamlekat bekhatere doshmani ba ahmadinejad !!

man az ahmadinejad aslan khosham nemiyad , gand zad be eghtesad mamlekat 

ama dige hameye karash baad nabood ke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

farsnews=keyhan=BS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> farsnews=keyhan=BS



keyhan is not good , farsnews is .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> keyhan is not good , farsnews is .


if you say, ok its good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> if you say, ok its good





hala bi shookhi nazaret dar mored mashreghnews chie ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> hala bi shookhi nazaret dar mored mashreghnews chie ?


moshkeli nadaram ama azash estefadeh ham nemikonam, man az عصر ايران estefadeh mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

tu fararu  hamashun daghunan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> thats what i call pathetic !!
> 
> badbakhta mikhan gand bezanan be mamlekat bekhatere doshmani ba ahmadinejad !!
> 
> man az ahmadinejad aslan khosham nemiyad , gand zad be eghtesad mamlekat
> 
> ama dige hameye karash baad nabood ke


مشکل احمدی نزاد یا روحانی نیست، مشکل اینه که ما اقاصاد دان اسلامی نداریم
همه این گدا گودولای به اصطلاح اقتصاددان تو خارج درس خوندن و جز اقتصاد لیبرابیسم چیزی سرشون نمیشه
حالا تمام غرب بعد از سالها پیاده سازی این شیوه دچار رکوده اونم غربی که مشکل تحریم نداشته و یه صنعت مدرن و کارامد داشته
ببین این تئوریهاشون بیاد تو ایران چه آتیشی میسوزونه و سوزونده
ما به فرهنگ جهادی نیاز داشتیم که اصولا جناب هاشمی ریشه اش رو برامون زدن
صنایع دفاعی ایران جهد سازندگی داشتن ببین چی شدن اونوقت یه نگاه به صنعت خوردرو سازیمون بنداز
خوداییش حقمونه. تا ابد باید این آشغالای گرون قیمت شرقی و غربی رو بخریم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

S00R3NA said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> nemidunam chera tu profilet nemitunam beram. neveshte limit kardi ke ki bebine profilet ro.
> 
> age khodet mituni beri tu profilet, tuie bakhshe warning mitunu bebini chanta dari.



man ham haghighatesh nemidounam chera shoma nemitouni bebini, shaayad man ghablan yek tanzimaati ra taghyir daadam ke injouri shode.
albatteh khodam ham natounestam bebinam. touye bakhsh e profile, chizi be esme warning naboud.
dar har sourat, dastet dard nakone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man ham haghighatesh nemidounam chera shoma nemitouni bebini, shaayad man ghablan yek tanzimaati ra taghyir daadam ke injouri shode.
> albatteh khodam ham natounestam bebinam. touye bakhsh e profile, chizi be esme warning naboud.
> dar har sourat, dastet dard nakone



shinim binim baw !! 

goftam ke infraction nadari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> shinim binim baw !!
> 
> goftam ke infraction nadari



vaghean baraaye man oft daareh ke to ye alef bachche infraction daashteh baashi va man nadaashte baasham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

agayon harki aval ban shod emtiaz male on mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> vaghean baraaye man oft daareh ke to ye alef bachche infraction daashteh baashi va man nadaashte baasham.







chakerim !



Ostad said:


> agayon harki aval ban shod emtiaz male on mishe.



pas man : 10 rmi5: 0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> agayon harki aval ban shod emtiaz male on mishe.



In harfaa ra be in doctor alafiyaa nazan, jeddi jeddi baavareshoun mishe va khodeshoun ra be ban miresounan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> chakerim !
> 
> 
> 
> pas man : 10 rmi5: 0


man mikham be sorate entehari be section sosmarkhorha hamle bekonam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> man mikham ba ye hamle entehari be section sosmarkhorha hamle bekonam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> man mikham ba ye hamle entehari be section sosmarkhorha hamle bekonam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام

محمود را چه کار دارید ، !؟ بدبخت را بردن دادگاه ( هنوز 6 ماه از ریاست جمهوریش نگذشته ) هیچ کس جیکش در نیامد ...
جناب م.ه.ر رو بردند دادگاه ، هیچ کاره ی مملکت هم بود ، روزنامه ها و سایت های زنجیره ای و *بازار *براش به تکاپو افتاد و آخر هم با 10 میلیارد تومان وثیقه از زندان خارج شد و هنوز که هنوزه محاکمه ش از سر نگرفته شده ...
اگه بقیه ی رئیس جمهورها و خانواده شون هم مثل احمدی نژاد بودند که بشه محاکمه شون کرد که دیگه ایران گلستان می شد ...
راستی ، جناب روحانی هنوز که هنوزه لیست اموال و دارایی هاش رو به صورت علنی اعلان نکرده ... در حالی که محمود هم موقع اومدن و هم موقع رفتن به صورت رسمی اعلانش کرد ...
شکر خدا رئیس قوه ی قضائیه و رئیس مجلس هم باهاش مشکل دارند و اگه دروغ می گفت یا بیش از این هایی که اعلان کرد ، داشت ، رسواش می کردند ...
ملت ایران ده سال دیگه می فهمه محمود کی بود ...
این جناب روحانی صد روزه سر کاره بعد از صد روز می گه مشکلات به خاطر تحریمه ... تو دوران انتخابات می گفت مشکلات به خاطر مدیریت ضعیف محموده و حالا که خودش اومده سر کار می گه به خاطر تحریمه !!!

اولین کاری هم که کرد این بود که طرح ایران کد و شبنم که جلوی قاچاق هدف دار و کلان کالا رو می گرفت ، متوقف کرد ... حالا شما حساب کن چه کسایی سود این موضوع رو می برند !!!




Ostad said:


>



AI !?


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> AI !?


you mean Artificial intelligence?


----------



## twilight

سلام 
یک سوال فنی ، این سایت تابناک و امثالهم برای من نه مثبت و منفیش کار می کنه و نه نظر می دم توش چاپ می کنه .... برای شما همینجوری هست !؟



Ostad said:


> you mean Artificial intelligence?



yes , it remind me my conversion with some online AI robot ...


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> یک سوال فنی ، این سایت تابناک و امثالهم برای من نه مثبت و منفیش کار می کنه و نه نظر می دم توش چاپ می کنه .... برای شما همینجوری هست !؟
> 
> 
> 
> yes , it remind me my conversion with some online AI robot ...


سایت تابنک استفاده نکردم 
اونم فک نکنم روبات باشه


----------



## twilight

با این روبات ها به انگلیسی صحبت کن ، یک جواب هایی مثل این بالایی ها بهت می دهند !!!

jabberwacky - live chat bot - AI Artificial Intelligence chatbot - jabber wacky - talking robot - chatbots - chatterbot - chatterbots - jabberwocky - take a Turing Test - Loebner Prize - Chatterbox Challenge - entertainment robots, robotics, marketing, games, digital pets - jabberwhacky

A. L. I. C. E. The Artificial Linguistic Internet Computer Entity

Elbot the Robot

Artificial Intelligence Robot SPEAKS to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> با این روبات ها به انگلیسی صحبت کن ، یک جواب هایی مثل این بالایی ها بهت می دهند !!!
> 
> jabberwacky - live chat bot - AI Artificial Intelligence chatbot - jabber wacky - talking robot - chatbots - chatterbot - chatterbots - jabberwocky - take a Turing Test - Loebner Prize - Chatterbox Challenge - entertainment robots, robotics, marketing, games, digital pets - jabberwhacky
> 
> A. L. I. C. E. The Artificial Linguistic Internet Computer Entity
> 
> Elbot the Robot
> 
> Artificial Intelligence Robot SPEAKS to you


جالب بود ممنون


----------



## haman10

sousmar khor trolls again :

Iran nuclear deal: Saudi Arabia warns it will strike out on its own | Page 9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> sousmar khor trolls again :
> 
> Iran nuclear deal: Saudi Arabia warns it will strike out on its own | Page 9


@haman10 asabeto khord nakon. fek mikoni on khodesh nemidoneh ke tarikh Iran chan sal gedmat dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 asabeto khord nakon. fek mikoni on khodesh nemidoneh ke tarikh Iran chan sal gedmat dare.



bishtar een behem zoor dare ke behem goft : you are azeri , not persian anyway !!

ahmagh bishoor koochktarin tasavori az mardom iran nadare !!

nemidoone ke faghat to arabestan ashghale ke racism maana dare .....

too iran mohem irani boodane ...... baad az oon hame zahmat ke payambar keshid bazam daran az ghabile harf mizanan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bishtar een behem zoor dare ke behem goft : you are azeri , not persian anyway !!
> 
> ahmagh bishoor koochktarin tasavori az mardom iran nadare !!
> 
> nemidoone ke faghat to arabestan ashghale ke racism maana dare .....
> 
> too iran mohem irani boodane ...... baad az oon hame zahmat ke payambar keshid bazam daran az ghabile harf mizanan


ona to hamon systeme gabilei bagi mondan, to va man niaz nadarim ke khodemo be sosmarkhorha sabet konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> ona to hamon systeme gabilei bagi mondan, to va man niaz nadarim ke khodemo be sosmarkhorha sabet konim.



are rast migi , manam bikhodi daram asaab khodamo khoord mikonam 

beram paye darsam , felan dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> are rast migi , manam bikhodi daram asaab khodamo khoord mikonam
> 
> beram paye darsam , felan dadash



@Ostad @haman10 
man ke hasani va legend va batman va black peshgel ra gozaashtam tou ignore list. kollan inaa mohtaviyaat e harfeshoun 100% mozakhrafaat hast, va etlaaf e vaght baraaye aadam.
be shoma ham pishnahaad mikonam ke hamin kaar ra bekonid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> are rast migi , manam bikhodi daram asaab khodamo khoord mikonam
> 
> beram paye darsam , felan dadash


boro darset ro bekhon , age 20 shodi barat ye pahbad migiram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> boro darset ro bekhon , age 20 shodi barat ye pahbad migiram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad @haman10
> man ke hasani va legend va batman va black peshgel ra gozaashtam tou ignore list. kollan inaa mohtaviyaat e harfeshoun 100% mozakhrafaat hast, va etlaaf e vaght baraaye aadam.
> be shoma ham pishnahaad mikonam ke hamin kaar ra bekonid.


bazi vagta chizayi migan ke bayad beheshoun javab dad vagarna karbaraye dige ro gomrah mikonan. man khodam ziad jedi nemigrameshoun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> boro darset ro bekhon , age 20 shodi barat ye pahbad migiram.



khob begoo nemikham bekharam dige ...





bye everyone .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> bazi vagta chizayi migan ke bayad beheshoun javab dad vagarna karbaraye dige ro gomrah mikonan. man khodam ziad jedi nemigrameshoun



albatteh in ham harfiye, vali dar kol kaarbari ke be mozakhrafaat e inaa bekhaad goush bede va jeddi begirateshoun, be dard e laay e jerz ham nemikhore 



haman10 said:


> khob begoo nemikham bekharam dige ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye everyone .



boro bache joun, age 20 shodi, man ham ye ghourbagheh baraat migiram tashrih koni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khob begoo nemikham bekharam dige ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye everyone .



na baba sefaresh dadam ye global hawk barat befrestan bavar nemikoni az obama bepors.



rmi5 said:


> albatteh in ham harfiye, vali dar kol kaarbari ke be mozakhrafaat e inaa bekhaad goush bede va jeddi begirateshoun, be dard e laay e jerz ham nemikhore






rmi5 said:


> boro bache joun, age 20 shodi, man ham ye ghourbagheh baraat migiram tashrih koni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

manam raftam  good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام

آیا بعد از 500 سال تسلط، تمدن غرب سقوط خواهد کرد؟ + فیلم - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


بخونید ، بد نیست البته اصل مقاله مربوط به یک مستند هست که جناب نایل فرگوسن درستش کرده که مشرق یک جوابیه براش نوشته .. ....

البته برای عثمانی چیزی ندارم بگم ولی حداقل تا اواسط دوران صفویه ، علم و به خصوص علوم فلسفی در ایران رشد پیدا می کرد ....

مثلا ملا صدرا کتاب های فلسفی خوبی داره

____________

تحریم بیشتر ایران امکان‌پذیر نبود/ اگر توافق ژنو را انجام نمی‌دادیم، دیگر قادر نبودیم همه را در کنار خود حفظ کنیم؛ آن‌وقت تحریم‌ها شروع به تضعیف شدن می‌کرد

آمریکا:ایران حق فعالیت در راکتور آب سنگین را ندارد / ایران: به فعالیت‌ها ادامه می‌دهیم/ چرا آب سنگین اراک مهم است؟

حضور نماینده اسرائیل در دور بعدی مذاکرات هسته‌ای ایران با غرب!/ تکرار تجربه «مک فارلین»، اینبار در مذاکرات هسته‌ای

__________

Any way , what is"chill" means !? I mean what you mean when you use " chill " not the official means ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> manam raftam  good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> سلام
> Any way , what is"chill" means !? I mean what you mean when you use " chill " not the official means ....



take a chill pill , ye estelahe yani aroom bash !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام

سربازی عامل افزایش سن ازدواج و کاهش زاد و ولد/لزوم تغییر در تعریف سربازی | دکتر حسن عباسی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Pathan02 

سلام برادر

شما فارسی بلد هستید؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Hi all!!! How you guys doin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Neptune said:


> Hi all!!! How you guys doin



thanks mate , how are u pinky?  

good days ahead for turkey and iran i guess , right ? keep it up ppl .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@haman10
Salam Chetori bro Haman?Bebin karemun be koja reside batad ba in malakhura saro kalle bezanim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @haman10
> Salam Chetori bro Haman?Bebin karemun be koja reside batad ba in malakhura saro kalle bezanim



salam dadashi , khoobi ?

bikhial !! mohem nistanan ashghalaye kasif ! asaab khodetoo khoord nakon .

ama fosh nade beheshoon chon banet mikonan .

masalan mitooni begi : "your regime is terrorist " ama nemitooni begi "you are a terrorist "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@haman10
be nazaret kare dorsteyiye ba ina bahs mikonam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Sallam






________________
_________________________________




> طرح تجزیه عربستان
> 
> رئیس پژوهشکده یقین تصریح کرد: یکی از طرح های آمریکا در آینده نزدیک طرح تجزیه عربستان است، این کشور نیروی جوان ندارد و از نظر گرایش های مذهبی بسیار تندرو و بدون انعطاف عمل می کند، عربستان چهره سیاسی مطلوبی ندارد و در جهان به عنوان کشوری منفور مطرح است.
> 
> عباسی خاطر نشان کرد: یکی از سیاست های آمریکا در شکل دهی جبهه النصره و گسیل آن ها به خاک سوریه حذف کردن وهابیون افراطی است. روسیه، مصر، لیبی، تونس، پاکستان و هر کشوری که نیروی وهابی افراطی دارد، آن ها را به سوی سوریه روانه می کند تا کشته شوند و جهان از لوث این غده سرطانی بی مصرف پاک شود.
> 
> وی ادامه داد: آمریکا در نظر دارد در پروژه خاورمیانه بزرگ طرح لی لی پوت را اجرا کند، در این سیاست اسرائیل به عنوان گالیور بر سرزمین کوچک لی لی پوتی تسلط کامل دارد. در این رویکرد کشورهای منطقه به سه طیف دولت های گالیوری، آرزومند و ناامید تقسیم می شوند، بر این اساس* تجزیه کشورهایی مانند ایران به شش کشور، عربستان به پنج کشور، ترکیه به دو کشور، سوریه به سه کشور، لیبی به سه کشور و مصر به چهار کشور در دستور کار قرار می گیرند.*
> 
> رئیس دکترینال امنیت بدون مرز ایران گفت: آمریکایی یک ستون مطمئن در جهان می خواهد، عربستان به دلیل فساد مالی، اقتصادی و نفرت انگیزی در دنیا نمی تواند ستون آمریکا باشد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @haman10
> be nazaret kare dorsteyiye ba ina bahs mikonam?



felan shoma ba een forum ashna nisti . negah kon man va baghie chetori bahs mikonim , aslan nabayad fosh bedi . bayad harchi migan khalafesho sabet koni .

negah kon masalan man ya serpentine ya ostad ya baghie chetori bahs mikonan bahashoon .

vali bahs kardan kolan eshkal nadare . mitooni ta yekam ja miofti aroom tar bahashoon bahs koni 

chakerim dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> Sallam


دولت غاصب صهیونیستی؟
تو سازمان ملل که به جای رژیم صهیونیستی علنا گفت اسراییل.
آقای ظریف هم که تو توییترش از یه دختر صهیونیست به خاطر حرفای احمدی نژاد در مورد افسانه بودن هولوکاست دلجویی کرده بود!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> felan shoma ba een forum ashna nisti . negah kon man va baghie chetori bahs mikonim , aslan nabayad fosh bedi . bayad harchi migan khalafesho sabet koni .
> 
> negah kon masalan man ya serpentine ya ostad ya baghie chetori bahs mikonan bahashoon .
> 
> vali bahs kardan kolan eshkal nadare . mitooni ta yekam ja miofti aroom tar bahashoon bahs koni
> 
> chakerim dadash


ما بشتر.
من زیاد بحثی ندارم چرت و پرت میگن مجبورم جوابشونو بدم البته انصافا جز 2 3 بار فش ندادم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> دولت غاصب صهیونیستی؟
> تو سازمان ملل که به جای رژیم صهیونیستی علنا گفت اسراییل.
> آقای ظریف هم که تو توییترش از یه دختر صهیونیست به خاطر حرفای احمدی نژاد در مورد افسانه بودن هولوکاست دلجویی کرده بود!



سلام
به قول یارو ، به زودی می گه ، « آمریکا دوست داریم ، اسرائیل نوکرتیم .... 

البته این کاریکاتوریست مثلا می خواست زیاد قضیه رو جدی نکنه وگرنه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> ما بشتر.
> من زیاد بحثی ندارم چرت و پرت میگن مجبورم جوابشونو بدم البته انصافا جز 2 3 بار فش ندادم


khob har bar fosh dadan 1 infraction dare .

3 bar fosh bedi vase yek mah ban mishi  

hala eshkal nadare , ja miofti khodet mifahmi !

manam avalash kheyli ban mishodam . kesi nabood rahnamaee kone mano

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> khob har bar fosh dadan 1 infraction dare .
> 
> 3 bar fosh bedi vase yek mah ban mishi
> 
> hala eshkal nadare , ja miofti khodet mifahmi !
> 
> manam avalash kheyli ban mishodam . kesi nabood rahnamaee kone mano


من میخام کمتر اینجا بیام و با این عربا بحث کنم.فکر میکنی جدا از فش دادن یا ندادن خوب جواب میدم؟بی تارف

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> من میخام کمتر اینجا بیام و با این عربا بحث کنم.فکر میکنی جدا از فش دادن یا ندادن خوب جواب میدم؟بی تارف



are baba !! enghada ham bad nisti !!

dashtam eghragh mikardam balam jan !! 

afarin , keep it up .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

twilight said:


> سلام




I've tried not to get involved in political discussions but I think that you and some people like you should give this government some time . Time will tell everything .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

S00R3NA said:


> I've tried not to get involved in political discussions but I think that you and some people like you should give this government some time . Time will tell everything .



this is about the youth problems , and youth problems are a long story ... and this is an old comic ... and I found it in Dr. Abbasi site and in this link ( look at comments ) 

سربازی عامل افزایش سن ازدواج و کاهش زاد و ولد/لزوم تغییر در تعریف سربازی | دکتر حسن عباسی

__________








تصاویر / انعکاس - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

اعلام‌حمایت آیت‎الله مکارم ازتوافق هسته‌ای - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

haman10 said:


> thanks mate , how are u pinky?
> 
> good days ahead for turkey and iran i guess , right ? keep it up ppl .



yay busy with sth called Model United Nations. Other than that all seem fine. Yeah nowadays it's spring for ME. But i think arabs found some guts to think strike you guys. They asked me to join up. But my gf does not allow me to go. So arabs are alone coming to you now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام


شیرین ترین و راحت ترین زندگی زندگی با قناعت است.



twilight said:


> this is about the youth problems , and youth problems are a long story ... and this is an old comic ... and I found it in Dr. Abbasi site and in this link ( look at comments )
> 
> سربازی عامل افزایش سن ازدواج و کاهش زاد و ولد/لزوم تغییر در تعریف سربازی | دکتر حسن عباسی
> 
> __________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر / انعکاس - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> اعلام‌حمایت آیت‎الله مکارم ازتوافق هسته‌ای - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


من بهت گفتم توافق هسته ای اونقدام بد نیست و با مصلحت و زیرکی زیاد همراه هست.
به نظر من سربازی به این شکلش یکی از عاملای مهم مشکلات جووناس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> شیرین ترین و راحت ترین زندگی زندگی با قناعت است.
> 
> 
> من بهت گفتم توافق هسته ای اونقدام بد نیست و با مصلحت و زیرکی زیاد همراه هست.
> به نظر من سربازی به این شکلش یکی از عاملای مهم مشکلات جووناس




سلام
به شرطی اینکه اطرافیانت هم به قناعت اعتقاد داشته باشند وگرنه ....

بگذریم ... فعلا قضیه ی چین و ژاپن داره جالب می شه ... باید نهایت سوء استفاده رو کنیم ...

___________

در ضمن ، در مورد اون لینکی که از شیعه نیوز دادی .... فقط مواظب باش که دچار " اخباری گری " نشی .... اخباری گری تا حالا چند بار شیعه رو تا مرز نابودی برده و ایران رو ناک اوت کرده ....

یادداشت ها - «نگاهی به تاریخچه، عقاید و افکار مکتب اخباری گری» برگرفته از آثار استاد مطهری

اخباری گری | اسلام پدیا

هجوم تازه اخباری‌گری نوین!

سایت جماران - علامه ای که شیعه را از اخباری گری نجات داد

اینها که فقط روایت مطرح می کنند و می گند طبق روایت قراره بشه ، خطرناکند ، کشور و مردم رو از تلاش و کوشش وا می دارند و " هر چه پیش آید خوش آید " رو رواج می دهند ...

خطر اینها ( اخباری گرها ) از وهابیون و تکفیری ها بیشتر نباشه ، کمتر نیست

یعنی ما بشینیم به امید اینکه با چهارتا 2+2 +4 می گند اسرائیل در 2020 نابود می شه !؟

به نظر می رسه اخباری گر ها در لوای این اخبارها و احادیث و به خصوص احادیث و اخبار آخرالزمانی ، دارند بر می گردند ....

این چیزها رو باور نکن .... یعنی خیلی از این احادیث سندشون ضعیفه یا نیاز به بررسی دارند .... 

_______

اخباری گری دقیقا برابر نهضت احمد بن حنبل هست که حالا نتیجه ش شده وهابیت که عقل و قرآن و اجتهاد رو گذاشتند کنار و می گند فقط باید طبق حدیث عمل کرد ... 



> از وحيد بهبهانى نقل شده كه فرمود يك وقت هلال ماه شوال به تواتر ثابت شد. اينقدر افرادى آمدند و گفتند ما ماه را ديديم كه براى من يقين حاصل شد. من حكم كردم كه امروز عيد فطر است. يكى از اخباريين به من اعتراض كرد كه تو خودت نديده‏اى و اشخاص مسلّم العدالة هم شهادت نداده‏اند، چرا حكم كردى؟ گفتم متواتر است و از تواتر براى من يقين پيدا شد. گفت در كدام حديث وارد شده كه تواتر حجت است؟!.
> 
> ايضاً وحيد مى‏گويد: جمود اخباريها به اين حد است كه اگر فرضاً مريضى رفته باشد پيش يكى از ائمه و آن امام به او فرموده باشد آب سرد بخور، اخباريها به همه مريضهاى دنيا خواهند گفت هر وقت مريض شديد و هر مرضى پيدا كرديد علاجش آب سرد است، فكر نمى‏كنند كه اين دستور مخصوص حال آن مريض بوده نه همه مريضها. ايضاً معروف است كه بعضى اخباريها دستور مى‏دادند كه به كفن ميّت شهادتين بنويسند و به اين صورت بنويسند: اسماعيلُ يَشْهَدُ انْ لا الهَ الَّا اللَّهُ يعنى اسماعيل شهادت مى‏دهد به وحدانيت خدا. حال چرا شهادت را به نام اسماعيل بنويسند، زيرا در حديث وارد شده كه حضرت صادق عليه السلام در كفن فرزندشان اسماعيل به اين عبارت نوشته بودند.
> 
> اخباريين فكر نمى‏كردند كه در كفن اسماعيل كه اين‏طور مى‏نوشتند چون اسم او اسماعيل بود. حالا كه مثلًا حسن قلى بك مرده چرا اسم خودش را ننويسيم و اسم اسماعيل را بنويسيم؟! اخباريين مى‏گفتند اينها ديگر اجتهاد و اعمال نظر و اتكاء به عقل است. ما اهل تعبد و تسليم و قال الباقر عليه السلام و قال الصادق عليه السلام مى‏باشيم، از پيش خود دخالت نمى‏كنيم.»
> 
> یادداشت ها - «نگاهی به تاریخچه، عقاید و افکار مکتب اخباری گری» برگرفته از آثار استاد مطهری


----------



## haman10

Neptune said:


> yay busy with sth called Model United Nations. Other than that all seem fine. Yeah nowadays it's spring for ME. But i think arabs found some guts to think strike you guys. They asked me to join up. But my gf does not allow me to go. So arabs are alone coming to you now



after all , arabs were part of ottoman empire  so i totally understand if u help them 

anyway, guess i should thank your gf for that ! 

what they say .. girls are much Providential 

btw ; short spring arabs had !  all cause of sth called united nations AKA us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@twilight
Be nazaret dar mored chin va japon bayad che kar konim ?


----------



## Neptune

haman10 said:


> after all , arabs were part of ottoman empire  so i totally understand if u help them



hell!!! No man. They're selfish, lazy and traitor from the past. Turkey, by being self-developed country that still grows fast. Iran is also self developed but due to sanctions developments are going slowly. They may have fancy stuff but one day: Turkey will enter EU (or SCO), all the sanctions on you will be lifted, one day, our countries will become potentional super powers. But at the same time, they will run out of oil&money. They they will beg help from us, the same arabs whom threatened to strike you, the same arabs whom betrayed to us at WWI.



> anyway, guess i should thank your gf for that !
> 
> what they say .. girls are much Providential



nah...she's being too abnormal nowadays. We can't live without them as we can't get rid of them too. Jesus!!! They're more than 3,5 billion. May god help us!!! 



> btw ; short spring arabs had !  all cause of sth called united nations AKA us?



ahaha  noone cares about UN. NATO and EU is fine for us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Neptune said:


> nah...she's being too abnormal nowadays. We can't live without them as we can't get rid of them too. Jesus!!! They're more than 3,5 billion. May god help us!!!



god had forsaken us all !! 

i mean , hell in our class there are 4 times more girl than boy ..... 

i look right there is a girl , i look left there is another one ....... 

i guess , arabs have a point in not letting their women even drive 




Neptune said:


> the same arabs whom threatened to strike you



yeah that was funny 




Neptune said:


> NATO and EU is fine for us



nato is cool !

hope you can sort it out with germany and france .....

and join EU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

@Serpentine thanks for the call brother. All is being taken care of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

In the name of Allah, Most Gracious, Most Merciful

سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ
1.exalted is he who carried his worshiper (prophet muhammad) to travel in the night from the sacred mosque to the furthest mosque which we have blessed around it so that we might show him some of our signs. he is the hearer, the seer.

وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدًى لِّبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَلاَّ تَتَّخِذُواْ مِن دُونِي وَكِيلًا
2.we gave moses the book and made it a guide for the children of israel. 'take no guardian other than me.

ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَبْدًا شَكُورًا
3.(you are) the descendants of those whom we carried (in the ark) with noah. he was a truly thankful worshiper. '

وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا 
4.and we decreed for the children of israel in the book: 'you shall corrupt the land twice, and you shall ascend exceedingly high. '

فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ أُولاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَادًا لَّنَا أُوْلِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُواْ خِلاَلَ الدِّيَارِ وَكَانَ وَعْدًا مَّفْعُولًا 
5.and when the promise of the first came, we sent against you our worshipers, those of great might, and they went through the habitations, and the promise was accomplished.

ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُم بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيرًا
6.then, we gave the turn back to you to prevail over them, and we helped you with wealth and children, and made you the greater host.

إِنْ أَحْسَنتُمْ أَحْسَنتُمْ لِأَنفُسِكُمْ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ الآخِرَةِ لِيَسُوؤُواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُواْ الْمَسْجِدَ(لأَقْصَى)كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُواْ مَا عَلَوْاْ تَتْبِيرًا 
7.(we said): 'if you do good, it shall be for your own souls; but if you do evil it is likewise. ' and when the second promise came (we sent them against you), to sadden your faces and to enter the mosque as they entered it the first time, they utterly destroyed whatever they came across.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Neptune said:


> @Serpentine thanks for the call brother. All is being taken care of.



Thanks dear. I knew this would happen in that thread sooner or later, leading to name calling and trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Israeal decline :

Surah bai israel 17 verses 1 to 7:
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

In the name of Allah, Most Gracious, Most Merciful

سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ
1.exalted is he who carried his worshiper (prophet muhammad) to travel in the night from the sacred mosque to the furthest mosque which we have blessed around it so that we might show him some of our signs. he is the hearer, the seer.

وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدًى لِّبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَلاَّ تَتَّخِذُواْ مِن دُونِي وَكِيلًا
2.we gave moses the book and made it a guide for the children of israel. 'take no guardian other than me.

ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَبْدًا شَكُورًا
3.(you are) the descendants of those whom we carried (in the ark) with noah. he was a truly thankful worshiper. '

وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا
4.and we decreed for the children of israel in the book: 'you shall corrupt the land twice, and you shall ascend exceedingly high. '

فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ أُولاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَادًا لَّنَا أُوْلِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُواْ خِلاَلَ الدِّيَارِ وَكَانَ وَعْدًا مَّفْعُولًا
5.and when the promise of the first came, we sent against you our worshipers, those of great might, and they went through the habitations, and the promise was accomplished.

ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُم بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيرًا
6.then, we gave the turn back to you to prevail over them, and we helped you with wealth and children, and made you the greater host.

إِنْ أَحْسَنتُمْ أَحْسَنتُمْ لِأَنفُسِكُمْ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ الآخِرَةِ لِيَسُوؤُواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُواْ الْمَسْجِدَ(لأَقْصَى)كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُواْ مَا عَلَوْاْ تَتْبِيرًا
7.(we said): 'if you do good, it shall be for your own souls; but if you do evil it is likewise. ' and when the second promise came (we sent them against you), to sadden your faces and to enter the mosque as they entered it the first time, they utterly destroyed whatever they came across.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@haman10 , @Neptune i am going to report you guys to feminist organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Ostad said:


> @haman10 , @Neptune i am going to report you guys to feminist organizations.



lolz...FEMEN is prefered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Neptune said:


> lolz...FEMEN is prefered


i hope you guys have a good time in Paris then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @twilight
> Be nazaret dar mored chin va japon bayad che kar konim ?




سلام
امیدوارم دارم که دولت فعلی هیچ موضع گیری نکنه .... اگه چین به حقش پافشاری کنه ، تنش بالا می ره ... در این صورت می تونیم استفاده کنیم چون مسلما آمریکا و غرب نمی خواد به صورت همزمان هم در خاورمیانه و هم در شرق آسیا دچار چالش بشه ...

البته از دولت فعلی هیچ انتظاری ندارم .... یحتمل برای خود شیرینی هم که شده از مواضع آمریکا حمایت می کنند ... در صورت بحرانی شدن اوضاع هم به جای سعی در بهره بردن از شرایط ، سعی می کنند ژست صلح طلبانه بگیرند تا چهارتا روزنامه ی غربی ازشون حمایت کنند و در این وسط فرصت رو برای امتیاز گیری از چین و غرب از دست خواهند داد ...

این همون چرندیات گفتگوی تمدن هاست که بعد از اونهمه چرندیات ، آمریکا غرب و شرق ایران رو گرفت و برای حمله به ایران حتی هواپیماهاش رو تا روی باند هم آورد ولی یکدفعه دید به اصطلاح دوستان اصلاح طلب ، چهارتا " تندرو "، " متحجر" و " امل " و سایر القابی که باهاش ما رو مفتخر می کردند و می کنند ، هستند که از جون برای مقابله باهاشون مایه بزارند ....

کلا بنده هیچ امیدی به این دولت ندارم .... قسمت مزخرف قضیه اینه که ترکیبی از کارگزارانی ها و اصلاح طلبان هست

_____________________________

نه آمریکا ، آمریکای دهه ی 90 و سال های 2001-2003 هست و نه چین اون چین سال های دور ....

تنها راهی که آمریکا برای جنگ با چین داره اینه که از سواحل چین دور بشه و تو اقیانوس باهاش بجنگه وگرنه باید وارد جنگی بشه که به صورت متعارف نمی تونه توش پیروز بشه ....

اگه امتیاز هم بده که عملا هژمونیش رو توی شرق آسیا از دست می ده و دیگه باید اشهد آمریکا رو خوند .... خیلی پیچیده هست ...

اگه مذاکرات هسته ای تو چنین شرایطی برگزار می شد ، خیلی بهتر بود ... آمریکایی ها با زیرکی خاصی تو هفته ی پیش کار رو تمام کردند ... تیم مذاکره کننده ی ما هم بصیرت و جهان بینی رو نداشت که یک هفته ی دیگه به تاخیرش بندازه تا تو شرایط بهتر به نتیجه برسه .... می خواستند تا قبل از گزارش 100 روزه ی رئیس جمهور تمامش کنند تا بشر برای گزارش 100 روزه ش حرفی داشته باشه ، برای یک سیاسی کاری مضحک خیلی چیزها رو از دست دادیم ( هنوز گرممون هست و حواسمون نیست )

به هر حال ، اصولا باید می گذاشتیم اوضاع سوریه تو ژنو 2 رو به راه بشه و توی زمستون که قیمت نفت بالا می ره ، مذاکرات رو به سر انجام می رسوندیم تا از جو موجود نهایت بهره رو ببریم ...

حالا این آمریکا و اروپاست که توی زمستون با استناد به این توافق ، قیمت نفت رو پائین آورد و حالش رو می بره !!!

ادامه ی مذاکرات رو هم انداختن تو بهار که قیمت نفت تو پائین ترین حد خودش هست ....

این جناب ظریف به جز لبخند دیپلماتیک و انگلیسی حرف زدن چیز خاصی بلد نیست ...

_____________________







فکر کنم این نقشه بتونه خیلی چیزها رو مشخص کنه ... این جزیره ها به در قسمت های نسبتا کم عمق دریا و در نزدیک سواحل هستند .... 
علاوه بر این ، یک میدان گازی عظیم در نزدیکشون هست و منابع سر شاری دارند ...

علاوه بر این اگه چین بتونه این جزایر رو بگیره ، می تونه یک رخنه ی اساسی در خط محاصره ی دریایی که آمریکا و متحدانش ( از تایوان تا اکیناوا و ژاپن ) علیه چین ایجاد کردند ، بندازه ... 

نکته ی جالبش اینجاست که اگه بتونه این جزیره ها رو بگیره ، ، ادعاش بر روی تایوان بیشتر رسمیت پیدا می کنه و یک جای پای جالب برای حمله به اوکیناوا و تایوان پیدا می کنه .... 

خود جزیره ها ارزش چندانی ندارند بلکه موقعیت استراتژیک ، و منابع زیر زمینیشون به علاوه بحث حیثیتی که وجود داره ، مهمه ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@twilight
زمانی که فتنه ی فلسطین رخ دهدوضع شام همچون آب درون مشک آشفته شود و چون وقت پایانش فرا رسد،پایان پذیرد.درحالی که شما جماعتی پشیمان و اندکید(ابن حمادص۶۳)
آن فتنه و آشوب٬شام را احاطه میکند و عراق را در بر میگیرد و جزیره را درهم میکوبد.و در روایتی چنین آمده:آنگاه فتنه ای ژدید آید که هر چه سخن از پایان أن رود ادامه یابد٬هیچ خانه ای باقی نماند مگر فتنه داخل آن شود٬و هیچ مسلمانی نماند مگر آنکه سیلی آنرا بر صورت خود لمس کند تا آنکه مردی از خاندان من ظهور نماید


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> امیدوارم دارم که دولت فعلی هیچ موضع گیری نکنه .... اگه چین به حقش پافشاری کنه ، تنش بالا می ره ... در این صورت می تونیم استفاده کنیم چون مسلما آمریکا و غرب نمی خواد به صورت همزمان هم در خاورمیانه و هم در شرق آسیا دچار چالش بشه ...
> 
> البته از دولت فعلی هیچ انتظاری ندارم .... یحتمل برای خود شیرینی هم که شده از مواضع آمریکا حمایت می کنند ... در صورت بحرانی شدن اوضاع هم به جای سعی در بهره بردن از شرایط ، سعی می کنند ژست صلح طلبانه بگیرند تا چهارتا روزنامه ی غربی ازشون حمایت کنند و در این وسط فرصت رو برای امتیاز گیری از چین و غرب از دست خواهند داد ...
> 
> این همون چرندیات گفتگوی تمدن هاست که بعد از اونهمه چرندیات ، آمریکا غرب و شرق ایران رو گرفت و برای حمله به ایران حتی هواپیماهاش رو تا روی باند هم آورد ولی یکدفعه دید به اصطلاح دوستان اصلاح طلب ، چهارتا " تندرو "، " متحجر" و " امل " و سایر القابی که باهاش ما رو مفتخر می کردند و می کنند ، هستند که از جون برای مقابله باهاشون مایه بزارند ....
> 
> کلا بنده هیچ امیدی به این دولت ندارم .... قسمت مزخرف قضیه اینه که ترکیبی از کارگزارانی ها و اصلاح طلبان هست
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> نه آمریکا ، آمریکای دهه ی 90 و سال های 2001-2003 هست و نه چین اون چین سال های دور ....
> 
> تنها راهی که آمریکا برای جنگ با چین داره اینه که از سواحل چین دور بشه و تو اقیانوس باهاش بجنگه وگرنه باید وارد جنگی بشه که به صورت متعارف نمی تونه توش پیروز بشه ....
> 
> اگه امتیاز هم بده که عملا هژمونیش رو توی شرق آسیا از دست می ده و دیگه باید اشهد آمریکا رو خوند .... خیلی پیچیده هست ...
> 
> اگه مذاکرات هسته ای تو چنین شرایطی برگزار می شد ، خیلی بهتر بود ... آمریکایی ها با زیرکی خاصی تو هفته ی پیش کار رو تمام کردند ... تیم مذاکره کننده ی ما هم بصیرت و جهان بینی رو نداشت که یک هفته ی دیگه به تاخیرش بندازه تا تو شرایط بهتر به نتیجه برسه .... می خواستند تا قبل از گزارش 100 روزه ی رئیس جمهور تمامش کنند تا بشر برای گزارش 100 روزه ش حرفی داشته باشه ، برای یک سیاسی کاری مضحک خیلی چیزها رو از دست دادیم ( هنوز گرممون هست و حواسمون نیست )
> 
> به هر حال ، اصولا باید می گذاشتیم اوضاع سوریه تو ژنو 2 رو به راه بشه و توی زمستون که قیمت نفت بالا می ره ، مذاکرات رو به سر انجام می رسوندیم تا از جو موجود نهایت بهره رو ببریم ...
> 
> حالا این آمریکا و اروپاست که توی زمستون با استناد به این توافق ، قیمت نفت رو پائین آورد و حالش رو می بره !!!
> 
> ادامه ی مذاکرات رو هم انداختن تو بهار که قیمت نفت تو پائین ترین حد خودش هست ....
> 
> این جناب ظریف به جز لبخند دیپلماتیک و انگلیسی حرف زدن چیز خاصی بلد نیست ...
> 
> _____________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فکر کنم این نقشه بتونه خیلی چیزها رو مشخص کنه ... این جزیره ها به در قسمت های نسبتا کم عمق دریا و در نزدیک سواحل هستند ....
> علاوه بر این ، یک میدان گازی عظیم در نزدیکشون هست و منابع سر شاری دارند ...
> 
> علاوه بر این اگه چین بتونه این جزایر رو بگیره ، می تونه یک رخنه ی اساسی در خط محاصره ی دریایی که آمریکا و متحدانش ( از تایوان تا اکیناوا و ژاپن ) علیه چین ایجاد کردند ، بندازه ...
> 
> نکته ی جالبش اینجاست که اگه بتونه این جزیره ها رو بگیره ، ، ادعاش بر روی تایوان بیشتر رسمیت پیدا می کنه و یک جای پای جالب برای حمله به اوکیناوا و تایوان پیدا می کنه ....
> 
> خود جزیره ها ارزش چندانی ندارند بلکه موقعیت استراتژیک ، و منابع زیر زمینیشون به علاوه بحث حیثیتی که وجود داره ، مهمه ....








*کارمون تمومه... من مي‌دونم!*


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @twilight
> زمانی که فتنه ی فلسطین رخ دهدوضع شام همچون آب درون مشک آشفته شود و چون وقت پایانش فرا رسد،پایان پذیرد.درحالی که شنا جماعتی پشیمان و اندکید(ابن حمادص۶۳)
> آن فتنه و آشوب٬شام را احاطه میکند و عراق را در بر میگیرد و جزیره را درهم میکوبد.و در روایتی چنین آمده:آنگاه فتنه ای ژدید آید که هر چه سخن از پایان أن رود ادامه یابد٬هیچ خانه ای باقی نماند مگر فتنه داخل آن شود٬و هیچ مسلمانی نماند مگر آنکه سیلی آنرا بر صورت خود لمس کند تا آنکه مردی از خاندان من ظهور نماید



سلام 
البته تو روایت از خراسانی ها صحبت می شه که حقشون رو می خواند ،بهشون نمی دهند ، و دوباره حقشون رو می خواهند و دوباره بهشون نمی دهند تا اینکه از پا ننشیند ... 

گرفتی چی می گم !؟

البته توجه داشته باش که خود ظهور حتی اگه تمامی شرایط آماده باشه ولی مردم آماده نباشند ، به تاخیر می افته ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

pedar sag haye troll :

Iran seizes two Saudi fishing vessels in the Arabian gulf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> *کارمون تمومه... من مي‌دونم!*



سلام

به قول یارو گفتنی ، این کشور رو این همه سال امام زمان داره نگه می داره وگرنه باید خیلی قبلترها تجزیه می شد و می رفت ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> البته تو روایت از خراسانی ها صحبت می شه که حقشون رو می خواند ،بهشون نمی دهند ، و دوباره حقشون رو می خواهند و دوباره بهشون نمی دهند تا اینکه از پا ننشیند ...
> 
> گرفتی چی می گم !؟
> 
> البته توجه داشته باش که خود ظهور حتی اگه تمامی شرایط آماده باشه ولی مردم آماده نباشند ، به تاخیر می افته ....


من فکر کنم خراسانی ها حقشون رو میخاند منظور انقلاب هست که مردم از سال 42 شروع به انقلاب کردند و بالاخره موفق شدند.


----------



## twilight

haman10 said:


> pedar sag haye troll :
> 
> Iran seizes two Saudi fishing vessels in the Arabian gulf



and why you republish it !?



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> من فکر کنم خراسانی ها حقشون رو میخاند منظور انقلاب هست که مردم از سال 42 شروع به انقلاب کردند و بالاخره موفق شدند.



سلام

انقلاب رو که خودشون اجرا کردند ، داره صحبت از حق می کنه که قدرتهای استکباری زمان مانعش هستند ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> and why you republish it !?



male hamin site hast , ye nega bendaz behesh


----------



## twilight

Sallam

اتحادیه اروپا ۱۷ شرکت ایرانی را به فهرست تحریم خود افزود+ اسامی شرکت ها - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

look like Westerns begin to show the reality to our beloved reformers ... although I knew that their pure love for westerns blind their eyes and block their mind ...


____________


این ترجمه ی دقیق از متن توافقنامه هست

متن کامل معاهده ژنو3 (عمل مشترک) - وبلاگ ارزشی - تحلیلی عبرت

اینم جدول تعهدات ایران در برابر جدول تعهدات غرب هست 

جدول تعهدات ایران و 1+5 در توافق ژنو(آنچه دادیم آنچه گرفتیم) - وبلاگ ارزشی - تحلیلی عبرت


----------



## Ostad

@haman10 aramesheto hefz kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

all of you guys did a great job, when saudis tried to troll in that thread. we need to report those trolls as well to avoid them to start troll wars again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Dustan in hussein az france kie miad be man mige fake muslim!?


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Dustan in hussein az france kie miad be man mige fake muslim!?



where he told you so? gimme link ...
He is claimed to be Arab-Iranian and living in france as a MEK member I guess. not sure about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام 

فکر می کنید این چه تعهداتی هست که دوستان به غرب دادن و هدف غرب از خواستن این اطلاعات چیه !؟ 



> 17. اطلاعات مربوط به طرح‌ و نقشه‌های ایران برای تأسیسات هسته‌ای به آژانس ارائه می شود.
> 
> 18. توصیف و شرحی کامل از* ساختمان* هر یک از سایت‌های هسته‌ای ارائه می شود.
> 
> 19. توصیف و شرحی کامل از گستره عملیات‌های هر یک از تأسیساتی که به طور خاص به فعالیت‌های هسته‌ای مشغول هستند ارائه می شود.



خب ، حالا غرب دقیقا می دونه باید برای حمله موفقیت آمیز به کدوم قسمت ساختمان ها حمله کنه !!!!


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad , @haman10 , @Ghulam-Alazhar

Bebinid taghsire khodetouneh, gozaashtid ke baazitoun bedan va kerm berizan.
be jaaye inke be topic bechasbid, raftid ba troll kardan e inha dargir shodid va mozoue' asli ke taghyir esme topic boud ra faraamoush kardid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine 

een mod ha online nistan ?

shoma khodet chera javab nemidi beheshoon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad , @haman10 , @Ghulam-Alazhar
> 
> Bebinid taghsire khodetouneh, gozaashtid ke baazitoun bedan va kerm berizan.
> be jaaye inke be topic bechasbid, raftid ba troll kardan e inha dargir shodid va mozoue' asli ke taghyir esme topic boud ra faraamoush kardid.


@haman10 hamon post dovom sevom report kard vali ona az zamane 
ijade thread shoro karde bodan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@rmi5
Civil Conflict in Syria | News & Discussions: Thread 2. | Page 543
Civil Conflict in Syria | News & Discussions: Thread 2. | Page 544

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @haman10 hamon post dovom sevom report kard vali ona az zamane
> ijade thread shoro karde bodan.



khob hamatoun , hamzamaan reporteshoun konid.
bale, man midounam ke kerm az ounhaa boude, vali shoma baazishoun ra nakhorid 



haman10 said:


> THIS IS SO FUCKED UP !
> 
> I CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE



Chill out buddy 
It is not a big deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Chill out buddy
> It is not a big deal



it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @rmi5
> Civil Conflict in Syria | News & Discussions: Thread 2. | Page 543
> Civil Conflict in Syria | News & Discussions: Thread 2. | Page 544



ignore him, I am not sure even if he is Iranian or not 



haman10 said:


> it is



bebin ba in aghab mounde ha dahan be dahan nazaar, natije mishe hamin.
age kerm rikhtan ham, to the point haaleshoun ra begir, be jaaye inke raaje' be 600 ta chize mokhtalef baahaashoun sohbat koni, va gar na mesle alaan khaste mishi va a'saabet mirize be ham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> ignore him, I am not sure even if he is Iranian or not
> 
> 
> 
> bebin ba in aghab mounde ha dahan be dahan nazaar, natije mishe hamin.
> age kerm rikhtan ham, to the point haaleshoun ra begir, be jaaye inke raaje' be 600 ta chize mokhtalef baahaashoun sohbat koni, va gar na mesle alaan khaste mishi va a'saabet mirize be ham


@haman10
به اینا عثمانی نگو تاریخ اینا خیلی داغون تر از اینه که به عثمانی وصلشون کنی
از اون طرف کاربرهای ترک هم شاکی میشن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10
> به اینا عثمانی نگو تاریخ اینا خیلی داغون تر از اینه که به عثمانی وصلشون کنی
> از اون طرف کاربرهای ترک هم شاکی میشن


گور بابای همشون داداش

چرا باید شاکی شن به اونا توهین نمیشه که

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> een mod ha online nistan ?
> 
> shoma khodet chera javab nemidi beheshoon ?



alan kesi nist online.

man mode bakhshe middle east nistam moteasefane.
harchand fekonam ba in vaziat baste beshe on thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> alan kesi nist online.
> 
> man mode bakhshe middle east nistam moteasefane.
> harchand fekonam ba in vaziat baste beshe on thread.



na lotfan esmesh taghir kone 

hatman ino be doostat begoo dadsh mer30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

be nazaram eshtebahe sare on ghazie bahs kardan ba ina.
hala fahmidan shoma kheili hasasin, az in be bad bishtar az on esm estefade mikonan.

mohem ine ke hameie donia midune esme vagheie on khalij chie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @haman10
> به اینا عثمانی نگو تاریخ اینا خیلی داغون تر از اینه که به عثمانی وصلشون کنی
> از اون طرف کاربرهای ترک هم شاکی میشن



@haman10 
@Ostad dorost mige, inhaa arzesh e inraa nadaaran ke tork ha az ma naaraahat beshan, be alaave man khodam be shakhse ye kam haalam bad mishe vaghti mibinam in aghabmounde ha be tork ha ertebaat daade mishan  haalaa be har shekli ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

man dige miram 

torokhoda chizi goftan haleshoono begirin , be khoda emtehan daram badbakht shodam @Ostad @rmi5



Serpentine said:


> be nazaram eshtebahe sare on ghazie bahs kardan ba ina.
> hala fahmidan shoma kheili hasasin, az in be bad bishtar az on esm estefade mikonan.
> 
> mohem ine ke hameie donia midune esme vagheie on khalij chie.



say what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> گور بابای همشون داداش
> 
> چرا باید شاکی شن به اونا توهین نمیشه که


اصن این کشور های حاشیه خلیج فارس ذاتا یه توهین به حساب میان. توهین به بشریت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> گور بابای همشون داداش
> 
> چرا باید شاکی شن به اونا توهین نمیشه که


to ham ke vaghti asabi mishi, har ki jelot bashe, doust va doshman, ra mizani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> @Ostad dorost mige, inhaa arzesh e inraa nadaaran ke tork ha az ma naaraahat beshan, be alaave man khodam be shakhse ye kam haalam bad mishe vaghti mibinam in aghabmounde ha be tork ha ertebaat daade mishan  haalaa be har shekli ...



hala bayad javabeshoono bedam ya na ? oona be mano to migan ghazagh!!

man dige baa ejaze miram , felan bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man dige miram
> 
> torokhoda chizi goftan haleshoono begirin , be khoda emtehan daram badbakht shodam @Ostad @rmi5
> 
> 
> 
> say what ?



Boro baraaye emtehaanet bekhoun, inaa arzesh e hichchi ra nadaaran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> to ham ke vaghti asabi mishi, har ki jelot bashe, doust va doshman, ra mizani



man faghat iran va hoviyatam baram moheme .

na torkiye .....

yashasin azarbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hala bayad javabeshoono bedam ya na ? oona be mano to migan ghazagh!!
> 
> man dige baa ejaze miram , felan bye



Na, laazem nist. Faghat age khaasti, report kon. hamin ke ounaa esmeshoun arab hast, baraashoun kaafiye
be ghol e ferdosi, maarkhaar ahriman-chehreh-gaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Neptune said:


> yay busy with sth called Model United Nations. Other than that all seem fine. Yeah nowadays it's spring for ME. But i think arabs found some guts to think strike you guys. They asked me to join up. *But my gf does not allow me to go*. So arabs are alone coming to you now



So, you managed to get her  Congrats. 

I know, that "let's take it slow" is a very frustrating process.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man faghat iran va hoviyatam baram moheme .
> 
> na torkiye .....
> 
> yashasin azarbaijan


yashasin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Sinan said:


> So, you managed to get her  Congrats.
> 
> I know, that "let's take it slow" is a very frustrating process.


Dear friend how could U signature such as yours long?I cannot signature longer than 4 lines and it errors your signature is 1 or 2 line too long.


----------



## Alpha1

Neptune said:


> yay busy with sth called Model United Nations. Other than that all seem fine. Yeah nowadays it's spring for ME. But i think arabs found some guts to think strike you guys. They asked me to join up. But my* gf *does not allow me to go. So arabs are alone coming to you now


@Neptune congrats! proud of ya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> be nazaram eshtebahe sare on ghazie bahs kardan ba ina.
> hala fahmidan shoma kheili hasasin, az in be bad bishtar az on esm estefade mikonan.


Bale daghighan


> mohem ine ke hameie donia midune esme vagheie on khalij chie.


Doroste ta haddi, amaa kaafi nist. khodemoun ham baayad neshoun bedim ke ounhaa daaran esm fabricate mikonand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Che ghad in soosmar khoraye badbakht bayad fosh beshnavan  az ru ham nemiran.man dg halam bad shod enghad be ina fosh dadim

che juri emzaye toolani estefade kar ??



Ostad said:


> اصن این کشور های حاشیه خلیج فارس ذاتا یه توهین به حساب میان. توهین به بشریت


فعلا که غربیا اینارو خیلی بیشتر از ما تحویل میگیرن


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Che ghad in soosmar khoraye badbakht bayad fosh beshnavan  az ru ham nemiran.man dg halam bad shod enghad be ina fosh dadim
> 
> che juri emzaye toolani estefade kar ??
> 
> 
> *فعلا که غربیا اینارو خیلی بیشتر از ما تحویل میگیرن*



ki yek hamchin harfi behet zade?
inaa hamishe be cheshm e yek mosht aghab mounde ye biyaabouni dide mishan, moshkel e Iran va gharb, moshkel e beyn e 2 keshvar(mantaghe ya tamaddon ya har chi mikhaay esm bezaari) e civilized hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> ki yek hamchin harfi behet zade?
> inaa hamishe be cheshm e yek mosht aghab mounde ye biyaabouni dide mishan, moshkel e Iran va gharb, moshkel e beyn e 2 keshvar(mantaghe ya tamaddon ya har chi mikhaay esm bezaari) e civilized hast.


من نگفتم این سوسمار خورا کسی هستن گفتم در حال حاضر غرب اینارو بیشتر تحویل میگیره 

!آقا این مدیره اسمو تغییر نداد و گفت از حالا به بعد حرف زیادیم بزنین تخلفه


----------



## -SINAN-

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Dear friend how could U signature such as yours long?I cannot signature longer than 4 lines and it errors your signature is 1 or 2 line too long.


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> من نگفتم این سوسمار خورا کسی هستن گفتم در حال حاضر غرب اینارو بیشتر تحویل میگیره
> *
> !آقا این مدیره اسمو تغییر نداد و گفت از حالا به بعد حرف زیادیم بزنین تخلفه*


bale dige, midounestam hamin mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Che ghad in soosmar khoraye badbakht bayad fosh beshnavan  az ru ham nemiran.man dg halam bad shod enghad be ina fosh dadim
> 
> che juri emzaye toolani estefade kar ??
> 
> 
> فعلا که غربیا اینارو خیلی بیشتر از ما تحویل میگیرن




سلام
تو جنده خونه هم ، جنده ها رو قبل از اینکه ... خیلی تحویل می گیرند

جواب این مدیر رو دادم ... احتمالا اخراجم می کنند ، پس پیشاپیش خدانگهدار .... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Bazi az dustan bayad ye fekre asasi baraye zabaneshun bokonan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

kollang said:


> Bazi az dustan bayad ye fekre asasi baraye zabaneshun bokonan




به جان خودت حس زبان خوندن نیست ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> تو جنده خونه هم ، جنده ها رو قبل از اینکه ... خیلی تحویل می گیرند
> 
> جواب این مدیر رو دادم ... احتمالا اخراجم می کنند ، پس پیشاپیش خدانگهدار .... ...


صد رحمت به ج..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

asab nemizaran vase adam .....

shit this life . @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Che ghad in soosmar khoraye badbakht bayad fosh beshnavan  az ru ham nemiran.man dg halam bad shod enghad be ina fosh dadim
> 
> che juri emzaye toolani estefade kar ??
> 
> 
> فعلا که غربیا اینارو خیلی بیشتر از ما تحویل میگیرن


khob in sisate galate khareji ma ro miresone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> khob in sisate galate khareji ma ro miresone.



mesle inke ma faghat javab oona ru midim ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> khob in sisate galate khareji ma ro miresone.



سلام

عزیز دل بنده ، کی غرب با کشورهایی که استقلال داشتند خوب بود که حالا بار دومش باشه !؟

شما یا سیاست خارجی نمی دونی چیه ، یا می خوای کشور رو تبدیل کنی به اینی که اعراب خلیجی هستند ... جنده های غرب ... خدا رحم کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> asab nemizaran vase adam .....
> 
> shit this life . @rmi5



uhhh, agree dude. sometimes some little a$$holes try to bug you, but just ignore them and let them burn inside 



twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> عزیز دل بنده ، کی غرب با کشورهایی که استقلال داشتند خوب بود که حالا بار دومش باشه !؟
> 
> شما یا سیاست خارجی نمی دونی چیه ، یا می خوای کشور رو تبدیل کنی به اینی که اعراب خلیجی هستند ... جنده های غرب ... خدا رحم کنه


 argentina , berezil , south africa , china , ... pas inhaa chi hastan?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> uhhh, agree dude. sometimes some little a$$holes try to bug you, but just ignore them and let them burn inside



still sometimes u cant ignore them , u and all others know that i tried my best to do so .

i really cant let them cross the line .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

twilight said:


> به جان خودت حس زبان خوندن نیست ...


Manzuram shoma nabud,aziz.

Vali khob be har hal, bayad bedunim inja forume motabari hast va tedade ziadi bazdid konande dare.raftar karbar ha mitune tasire ziadi ru didgahe khareji ha nesbat be ma bezare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> forume motabari hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> عزیز دل بنده ، کی غرب با کشورهایی که استقلال داشتند خوب بود که حالا بار دومش باشه !؟
> 
> شما یا سیاست خارجی نمی دونی چیه ، یا می خوای کشور رو تبدیل کنی به اینی که اعراب خلیجی هستند ... جنده های غرب ... خدا رحم کنه


نمیخوام بحث سیاسی راه بیفته کوتاه جواب میدم 30 سال ما از حقوق کشور های عربی حمایت کردیم آخرش عوض تشکر بمب گذار انتحاری تحویل ما دادن واون هم نه بقیه کشورها بلکه فلسطینی که ما حاضر شدیم برای اونها علیه دنیا باستیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

The Aviationist » Brand New Image of the famous Iranian F-313 Stealth Fighter Jet emerges

aakharin dast e gol e @SOHEIL



Ostad said:


> نمیخوام بحث سیاسی راه بیفته کوتاه جواب میدم 30 سال ما از حقوق کشور های عربی حمایت کردیم آخرش عوض تشکر بمب گذار انتحاری تحویل ما دادن واون هم نه بقیه کشورها بلکه فلسطینی که ما حاضر شدیم برای اونها علیه دنیا باستیم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> The Aviationist » Brand New Image of the famous Iranian F-313 Stealth Fighter Jet emerges
> 
> aakharin dast e gol e @SOHEIL



are didam oono

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


>



The Aviationist » Brand New Image of the famous Iranian F-313 Stealth Fighter Jet emerges

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> The Aviationist » Brand New Image of the famous Iranian F-313 Stealth Fighter Jet emerges



che rabti dare ? avalin bar tooye imf bood oon aks .

oon yaro sahebesh , david cencioti az iran motenafere !!! bekhatere hamin nagoft tooye imf boode


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Manzuram shoma nabud,aziz.
> 
> Vali khob be har hal, bayad bedunim inja forume motabari hast va tedade ziadi bazdid konande dare.raftar karbar ha mitune tasire ziadi ru didgahe khareji ha nesbat be ma bezare.





rmi5 said:


> The Aviationist » Brand New Image of the famous Iranian F-313 Stealth Fighter Jet emerges
> 
> aakharin dast e gol e @SOHEIL


@SOHEIL post karde boud ? lool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ba in hame gand hayi ke in douste azizemoun, ke man ham ettefaaghan be shakhse doustesh daaram, zade, man daaram be in fekr mikonam ke chand vaght dige @SOHEIL ra miyaaran tou televizioun va daare e'teraaf mikone ke jaasous e esraeil va CIA boude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

inam comment man tooye oonja : "
yeah , u guys go cry as much as u can !!! we will see your faces at the real unveiling ceremony and flight!

at that time i'll come here and tell u all " in your face "  so till then bye bye .

haman , a member of pakistan defence and iran military forum."

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

rmi5 said:


> uhhh, agree dude. sometimes some little a$$holes try to bug you, but just ignore them and let them burn inside
> 
> 
> argentina , berezil , south africa , china , ... pas inhaa chi hastan?!!!



سلام
یک زمانی آرژانتین جزو ده اقتصاد اول دنیا بود ... حالا کجاست !؟ ( از وقتی این سیاست های بانک جهانی رو اجرا کرد ، بدبخت شد !!) 
...

آفریقای جنوبی اصولا در ادامه ی حکومت سکولاری و اقتصاد لیبرال هست ...

برزیل ، فعلا داره فقط از لحاظ اقتصادی رشد می کنه ... هنوز خطر اصلی نشده ...

هنوز هم چیزی نشده که بخوان با آفریقای جنوبی و برزیل برخورد کنند .... 

چین رو که زورشون بهش نرسید ... فقط اخبارشون رو نگاه کن بیین چه تبلیغاتی علیه ش درست کردند ، هر زمان زورشون بهش برسه ، بلاها بر سرش میارند ... 

در ضمن ، اکثریت مطلق ایران مسلمان هستند ... اگه شما این واقعیت رو بپذیری ، می فهمی موضوع از چه قرار هست و اصولا مقایسه ایران با برزیلی که یکی از منابع اصلی درآمدش فاحشه گری هست ، فرق داره ...


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> inam comment man tooye oonja : "
> yeah , u guys go cry as much as u can !!! we will see your faces at the real unveiling ceremony and flight!
> 
> at that time i'll come here and tell u all " in your face "  so till then bye bye .
> 
> haman , a member of pakistan defence and iran military forum."
> 
> lol


be @SOHEIL hasoudit shod?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Bazi az dustan bayad ye fekre asasi baraye zabaneshun bokonan


@kollang age mano migi neshoun bede koja eshtebah kardam beranm eslah konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> be @SOHEIL hasoudit shod?



chera ?

you hahahahhahahahhahhahahhahahha      

I AM A SENIOR MEMBER !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> سلام
> یک زمانی آرژانتین جزو ده اقتصاد اول دنیا بود ... حالا کجاست !؟ ( از وقتی این سیاست های بانک جهانی رو اجرا کرد ، بدبخت شد !!)
> ...
> 
> آفریقای جنوبی اصولا در ادامه ی حکومت سکولاری و اقتصاد لیبرال هست ...
> 
> برزیل ، فعلا داره فقط از لحاظ اقتصادی رشد می کنه ... هنوز خطر اصلی نشده ...
> 
> هنوز هم چیزی نشده که بخوان با آفریقای جنوبی و برزیل برخورد کنند ....
> 
> چین رو که زورشون بهش نرسید ... فقط اخبارشون رو نگاه کن بیین چه تبلیغاتی علیه ش درست کردند ، هر زمان زورشون بهش برسه ، بلاها بر سرش میارند ...
> 
> در ضمن ، اکثریت مطلق ایران مسلمان هستند ... اگه شما این واقعیت رو بپذیری ، می فهمی موضوع از چه قرار هست و اصولا مقایسه ایران با برزیلی که یکی از منابع اصلی درآمدش فاحشه گری هست ، فرق داره ...



khob mishe shoma begi ke chera brezili ke eghtesaad e bozorg tar, jam'iyat e bishtar, hattaa artesh e ghavitar, va... daare, tahdid nist vali Iran tahdid hast? dalil chiye?
dar mored e south africa ham , so what? che farghi baraaye gharb daareh?!!!

P.S : age bekhaay be keshvar ha tohin bekoni, ke avvalan kaar e sahihi nist, dovvoman ounhaa ham barmigardan migan ke shoma ham kolli turn over az mavaad e mokhadder daarid. pas bahs ra derail nakon lotfan.



haman10 said:


> chera ?
> 
> you hahahahhahahahhahhahahhahahha
> 
> I AM A SENIOR MEMBER !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> khob mishe shoma begi ke chera brezili ke eghtesaad e bozorg tar, jam'iyat e bishtar, hattaa artesh e ghavitar, va... daare, tahdid nist vali Iran tahdid hast? dalil chiye?
> dar mored e south africa ham , so what? che farghi baraaye gharb daareh?!!!
> 
> P.S : age bekhaay be keshvar ha tohin bekoni, ke avvalan kaar e sahihi nist, dovvoman ounhaa ham barmigardan migan ke shoma ham kolli turn over az mavaad e mokhadder daarid. pas bahs ra derail nakon lotfan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> نمیخوام بحث سیاسی راه بیفته کوتاه جواب میدم 30 سال ما از حقوق کشور های عربی حمایت کردیم آخرش عوض تشکر بمب گذار انتحاری تحویل ما دادن واون هم نه بقیه کشورها بلکه فلسطینی که ما حاضر شدیم برای اونها علیه دنیا باستیم



سلام
اتفاقا از خود اعراب بپرسی ، میاند و می گند ایران جنگ ها رو کشونده تو کشورهای ما ، و خودش داره حالش رو می بره ( همین حالا ازشون بپرسید !! ) ... 

آمریکا و اروپا به دنبال کشورهای لی لی پوتی هستند و این یعنی تجزیه ی ایران ( شما احتمالا تو اون شهر .... ایران - تهران - زندگی می کنی و از چیزی خبر نداری ) ، خب ، ما اینها رو به خودشون مشغول کردیم ... 

یکجوریی هم می گید ایران کمک کرده ، هر کی ندونه فکر می کنه چه کمکی ایران کرده ... 

همه شو رو بزاری سر هم ، به اون 2 میلیارد دلار سال 55-56 شاه که به سنگال کمک کرد نمی رسه ( محض اطلاعتون اون زمان جدیدترین جنگنده ی آمریکا اف 15 بود که قیمتش معادل 9 ملیون دلار می بود !!! یعنی با اون پول می شد حدود 100-200 اف 15 خرید !!! ) 

این تفکر های شما باعث می شه که کشور تمامی اهرم های اقتدارش رو از دست بده و بشه تنها و بدون پشتوانه میان این اعراب متحد ... 

حالا به جایی که خودمون مثل سال 59 با اعراب بجنگیم ، مشغولشون کردیم به خودشون یعنی اعراب امکان نداره مثل سال 59 پشت یه حرامزاده ای مثل صدام متحد بشوند و با پول های نفتی دوباره حمله کنند ، .... 

بدیهیات سیاست خارجی تو وحشی خانه ای به نام خاورمیانه رو نبلدید و در آرامشی که مدیون این اقدامات هستند ، دارید علیه شون فحش می دهید ....

البته چشم دیدن اون حماسی ها ناصبی رو ندارم ولیکن حزب ا... را عشق است 
____________

اروپا هم همین امروز 17 تا شرکت رو تحریم جدید کرد .... به این بهانه که این تحریم ها مال گذشته هستند .... روحانی مچکریم .... 

کامنت سرباز راستی رهبری رو تو این لینک بخونید تا ببینید چه کلاه گشادی سر ما رفته ... 

ادامه تحریم‌های اتحادیه اروپا علیه ۱۷ شرکت ایرانی


----------



## Serpentine

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> در ضمن ، اکثریت مطلق ایران مسلمان هستند ... اگه شما این واقعیت رو بپذیری ، می فهمی موضوع از چه قرار هست و اصولا مقایسه ایران با برزیلی *که یکی از منابع اصلی درآمدش فاحشه گری هست *، فرق داره ...



همین حرف هاتون باعث میشه، جسارت نباشه، آدم حرف های دیگتون هم جدی نگیره.

اصلا شما چی در مورد برزیل میدونی؟ در مورد اقتصادش؟ میدونی باید چه اتفاقی بیوفته که درآمد اصلی یک کشور از فاحشه گری باشه؟
یعنی باید خیلی عذر میخوام، تقریبا تمام زنان این کشور روز و شب بدن!

بعدشم، مگه از همین مملکت به اصطلاح اسلامی، کلی دختر های همین کشور صادر نشدن و نمیشن به این کشور های عربی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

rmi5 said:


> khob mishe shoma begi ke chera brezili ke eghtesaad e bozorg tar, jam'iyat e bishtar, hattaa artesh e ghavitar, va... daare, tahdid nist vali Iran tahdid hast? dalil chiye?
> dar mored e south africa ham , so what? che farghi baraaye gharb daareh?!!!
> 
> P.S : age bekhaay be keshvar ha tohin bekoni, ke avvalan kaar e sahihi nist, dovvoman ounhaa ham barmigardan migan ke shoma ham kolli turn over az mavaad e mokhadder daarid. pas bahs ra derail nakon lotfan.



سلام
عزیز دل ، اول شما نقشه رو نگاه کن و موقعیت ایران رو ببین ... 
بعد تاریخ رو بخون که اصولا پرشین ها یک خار در چشمشان بودند چون سدی بودند در برابر هلنیسم

بعد به تفاوت دینی دو کشور نگاه کن ... 

بعد به اهدافی که ایران برای خودش رسم کرده و اهدافی که برزیل برای خودش رسم کرده نگاه کن ..

بعد نظریه های نظریه پردازان به نام غرب رو بخون تا ببینی تو نظریاتشون چه کشورهایی عملا می تونند براشون تهدید محسوب بشوند !؟ 

حداقل باید این شرایط رو داشته باشند : 

1- از لحاظ فرهنگی تمدن درست و حسابی داشته باشند ( یعنی فکر می کنی این همه توهین به ایران و ساخت فیلمهایی مثل 300 برای چیه !؟ برای حمله به تاریخ و تمدن قدیم ایران ) 
2- موقعیت ژئوپلتیک 
3- داشتن منابع معدنی 
4- داشتن پشتوانه ی فرهنگی که بتونه ایدوئولوژی تولید کنه 
5- حوزه ی نفوذ 
و
...

البته شما تو آمریکا زندگی می کنی و به احتمال زیاد به فکر این هستی که امشب با فلان دوست دخترت بیری فلان جا یا یک دوست دختر جدید پیدا کنی یا بری تو فلان پارتی و عشق و حال کنی و برای همین از اساس با این ها مشکل داری ...

اصولا غرب با امثال بنده مشکل داره ... برزیل ، آرژانتین ، آفریقای جنوبی ، امثال بنده رو دارند !؟ 



درضمن ، توهین هم نکردم ، توهین رو شما می کنید که هی می پرید به اعراب می گید سوسمار خور و به اصطلاح کیف همی کنید که بهشون فحش دادید یا به ترک ها حرف می زنید یا ...


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> سلام
> اتفاقا از خود اعراب بپرسی ، میاند و می گند ایران جنگ ها رو کشونده تو کشورهای ما ، و خودش داره حالش رو می بره ( همین حالا ازشون بپرسید !! ) ...
> 
> آمریکا و اروپا به دنبال کشورهای لی لی پوتی هستند و این یعنی تجزیه ی ایران ( شما احتمالا تو اون شهر .... ایران - تهران - زندگی می کنی و از چیزی خبر نداری ) ، خب ، ما اینها رو به خودشون مشغول کردیم ...
> 
> یکجوریی هم می گید ایران کمک کرده ، هر کی ندونه فکر می کنه چه کمکی ایران کرده ...
> 
> همه شو رو بزاری سر هم ، به اون 2 میلیارد دلار سال 55-56 شاه که به سنگال کمک کرد نمی رسه ( محض اطلاعتون اون زمان جدیدترین جنگنده ی آمریکا اف 15 بود که قیمتش معادل 9 ملیون دلار می بود !!! یعنی با اون پول می شد حدود 100-200 اف 15 خرید !!! )
> 
> این تفکر های شما باعث می شه که کشور تمامی اهرم های اقتدارش رو از دست بده و بشه تنها و بدون پشتوانه میان این اعراب متحد ...
> 
> حالا به جایی که خودمون مثل سال 59 با اعراب بجنگیم ، مشغولشون کردیم به خودشون یعنی اعراب امکان نداره مثل سال 59 پشت یه حرامزاده ای مثل صدام متحد بشوند و با پول های نفتی دوباره حمله کنند ، ....
> 
> بدیهیات سیاست خارجی تو وحشی خانه ای به نام خاورمیانه رو نبلدید و در آرامشی که مدیون این اقدامات هستند ، دارید علیه شون فحش می دهید ....
> 
> البته چشم دیدن اون حماسی ها ناصبی رو ندارم ولیکن حزب ا... را عشق است
> ____________
> 
> اروپا هم همین امروز 17 تا شرکت رو تحریم جدید کرد .... به این بهانه که این تحریم ها مال گذشته هستند .... روحانی مچکریم ....
> 
> کامنت سرباز راستی رهبری رو تو این لینک بخونید تا ببینید چه کلاه گشادی سر ما رفته ...
> 
> ادامه تحریم‌های اتحادیه اروپا علیه ۱۷ شرکت ایرانی




avvalan inke shah hich vaght 2 billion $ be senegal komak nakard va F15 ham hichvaght 9 million dollar naboude
in siyaasat mitounest khoub bashe, vali na ta jaayi ke be bashar assad komak beshe, va in mozou' hame ye oun arab ha ra dobaareh bar zedde ma mottahed kone. va ya dar mored e esraeil ke ersaal e selaah baraaye hamas ke baa'es shod esraeili ba iran doshman e khouni beshe va amrica va oroupaa ra ham ba Iran doshman bekone. in 2 mored, az did e hazine - faayede i ke shoma goftid, kaamelan eshtebaah hast.


----------



## twilight

Serpentine said:


> همین حرف هاتون باعث میشه، جسارت نباشه، آدم حرف های دیگتون هم جدی نگیره.
> 
> اصلا شما چی در مورد برزیل میدونی؟ در مورد اقتصادش؟ میدونی باید چه اتفاقی بیوفته که درآمد اصلی یک کشور از فاحشه گری باشه؟
> یعنی باید خیلی عذر میخوام، تقریبا تمام زنان این کشور روز و شب بدن!
> 
> بعدشم، مگه از همین مملکت به اصطلاح اسلامی، کلی دختر های همین کشور صادر نشدن و نمیشن به این کشور های عربی؟



سلام 
البته این صادرات دختر که کار دوستان اصلاح طلب هست که به بهانه ی آزادی های بیان و امثالهم به آزادی عرضه کردن پاین تنه می رسند ... بگذریم ... 

البته فاحشه گری بخشی از صنعت توریسم می شود که یارو که میاد علاوه بر ... خرج های دیگه ای رو هم می کنه ...

اینکه برزیل در کنار منابع دیدنی و طبیعش که به صنتعت گردش گریش رونق می دی ، فاحشه خانه های زیادی هم داره جای بحث نداره .. 

بگذریم ...



rmi5 said:


> avvalan inke shah hich vaght 2 billion $ be senegal komak nakard va F15 ham hichvaght 9 million dollar naboude
> in siyaasat mitounest khoub bashe, vali na ta jaayi ke be bashar assad komak beshe, va in mozou' hame ye oun arab ha ra dobaareh bar zedde ma mottahed kone. va ya dar mored e esraeil ke ersaal e selaah baraaye hamas ke baa'es shod esraeili ba iran doshman e khouni beshe va amrica va oroupaa ra ham ba Iran doshman bekone. in 2 mored, az did e hazine - faayede i ke shoma goftid, kaamelan eshtebaah hast.



سلام
عزیز دل بنده ، خیلی راحت بهت می گم که اصولا نظر شما مهم نیست ... شما داری مالیاتت رو به دولت آمریکا پرداخت می کنی 

می شه بپرسم چرا این کشور مورد علاقه ت آمریکا ز 11000 کیلومتر داره میاد اینجا خرج می کنه !؟ 

در ضمن ، من اصولا فینگلیش رو بیشتر از دو خط اول نمی خونم .... 

_____________-

از شنبه هم نیستم .... . بدبختی و گرفتاری دارم ... اگه می خواید جواب بدید ، حالا جواب بدبد ... چون نیستم ...


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> سلام
> عزیز دل ، اول شما نقشه رو نگاه کن و موقعیت ایران رو ببین ...
> بعد تاریخ رو بخون که اصولا پرشین ها یک خار در چشمشان بودند چون سدی بودند در برابر هلنیسم
> 
> بعد به تفاوت دینی دو کشور نگاه کن ...
> 
> بعد به اهدافی که ایران برای خودش رسم کرده و اهدافی که برزیل برای خودش رسم کرده نگاه کن ..
> 
> بعد نظریه های نظریه پردازان به نام غرب رو بخون تا ببینی تو نظریاتشون چه کشورهایی عملا می تونند براشون تهدید محسوب بشوند !؟
> 
> حداقل باید این شرایط رو داشته باشند :
> 
> 1- از لحاظ فرهنگی تمدن درست و حسابی داشته باشند ( یعنی فکر می کنی این همه توهین به ایران و ساخت فیلمهایی مثل 300 برای چیه !؟ برای حمله به تاریخ و تمدن قدیم ایران )
> 2- موقعیت ژئوپلتیک
> 3- داشتن منابع معدنی
> 4- داشتن پشتوانه ی فرهنگی که بتونه ایدوئولوژی تولید کنه
> 5- حوزه ی نفوذ
> و
> ...
> 
> البته شما تو آمریکا زندگی می کنی و به احتمال زیاد به فکر این هستی که امشب با فلان دوست دخترت بیری فلان جا یا یک دوست دختر جدید پیدا کنی یا بری تو فلان پارتی و عشق و حال کنی و برای همین از اساس با این ها مشکل داری ...
> 
> اصولا غرب با امثال بنده مشکل داره ... برزیل ، آرژانتین ، آفریقای جنوبی ، امثال بنده رو دارند !؟
> 
> 
> 
> درضمن ، توهین هم نکردم ، توهین رو شما می کنید که هی می پرید به اعراب می گید سوسمار خور و به اصطلاح کیف همی کنید که بهشون فحش دادید یا به ترک ها حرف می زنید یا ...



shoma ham ba amsaal e in hasani va gheyre dar yek chiz moshtarak hastid, vahti nemitounid javaab bedid, shorou' mikonid be hamle ye be shakhs. motma'en baash zendegi ye khosousi ye man az amsaal e jenaab aali 100 martabe paak tar hast.

inhaayi ke migi ham hamash joke hast ke be dard e bachche dabestaani ha mikhore, gharb na be to va na be ideologyit kaari nadaare, gharb be fekr e manaafe' e khodesh hast.har chi mikhaay baash, faghat manaafe' e hamdigar ra ta'min konid, gharb baahaat kenaar miyaad. gar che in faghat gharb nist ke intoriye, har jaaye donyaa ke 4ta aadam e aaghel, na 4 ta khol va chel ke tou hoze , be ghol e khodeshoun faghat , sarf e fe'l e arabi(zaraba, zarabaa, zarabou) yaad gereftan, va oun rahbareshoun hattaa ba'd az 2 dahe to Iraq boudan nemitounest hattaa hamoun arabi ra sohbat bekone, hokoumat mikonan, daghighan hamin siyaasat ra daaran.
ahdaaf e berezil , aavordan e refaah va araamesh va assayesh va pishraft va ehteraam baraaye mardomeshe, ahdaaf e regime e Iran chiye?


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> @kollang age mano migi neshoun bede koja eshtebah kardam beranm eslah konam.


Fadat sham, shoma ham manzure man nabudid.shoma etefaghan zabanetun khube...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> shoma ham ba amsaal e in hasani va gheyre dar yek chiz moshtarak hastid, vahti nemitounid javaab bedid, shorou' mikonid be hamle ye be shakhs. motma'en baash zendegi ye khosousi ye man az amsaal e jenaab aali 100 martabe paak tar hast.
> 
> inhaayi ke migi ham hamash joke hast ke be dard e bachche dabestaani ha mikhore, gharb na be to va na be ideologyit kaari nadaare, gharb be fekr e manaafe' e khodesh hast.har chi mikhaay baash, faghat manaafe' e hamdigar ra ta'min konid, gharb baahaat kenaar miyaad. gar che in faghat gharb nist ke intoriye, har jaaye donyaa ke 4ta aadam e aaghel, na 4 ta khol va chel ke tou hoze , be ghol e khodeshoun faghat , sarf e fe'l e arabi(zaraba, zarabaa, zarabou) yaad gereftan, va oun rahbareshoun hattaa ba'd az 2 dahe to Iraq boudan nemitounest hattaa hamoun arabi ra sohbat bekone, hokoumat mikonan, daghighan hamin siyaasat ra daaran.
> ahdaaf e berezil , aavordan e refaah va araamesh va assayesh va pishraft va ehteraam baraaye mardomeshe, ahdaaf e regime e Iran chiye?


Koum rahbar nemitunest arabi sohbat kone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Fadat sham, shoma ham manzure man nabudid.shoma etefaghan zabanetun khube...



pas ki mimoone ? mano migi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Koum rahbar nemitunest arabi sohbat kone?


hamouni ke aksesh avataare @twilight hast


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> hamouni ke aksesh avataare @twilight hast


Ishun ke full arabi bud ..


----------



## Neptune

Sinan said:


> So, you managed to get her  Congrats.
> 
> I know, that "let's take it slow" is a very frustrating process.



yeapp. Actually the one i told to you guys was a kinda devil. So i broke my friendship with her even before trying to "açilmak". Just after that, while we had an empty class, we got outta the volleybal field, and saw a group of students having phys. edu. class with playing volleyball. We asked that could we play. They said yes. There was a nice girl playing in frontta me at the position number 2. There we met. It happened one week ago. Btw brother, i heard that you said you've fight with yours. You oscar kilo now? 



Alpha1 said:


> @Neptune congrats! proud of ya!



lolz hell yeah...thx brotha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> If we didn`t support Palestian was 3 times more powerfull than Turkey but it is our religion



mohamad mehdi , dadash fadat sham , khodet ye bar een jomlato bekhoon bebin chi mifahmi !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Ishun ke full arabi bud ..


Na aziz ...


----------



## haman10

Neptune said:


> So i broke my friendship with her even before trying to "açilmak"



u do realize there is sth called google translate ? and we have someone named "barnabas" here , he can translate it for us !!  

also , u went to the third base ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

twilight said:


> سلام
> البته این صادرات دختر که* کار دوستان اصلاح طلب* هست که به* بهانه ی آزادی های بیان* و امثالهم به آزادی عرضه کردن* پاین تنه* می رسند ... بگذریم ...










من واقعا حرفی برای گفتن ندارم! حق با شماست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Na aziz ...


sabet kon

@haman10 
goftam age ma felestino sapor nemikardim az alane turkey 3 barabar ghavi tar budim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> pas ki mimoone ? mano migi ?


naaa

Hatman bayad intori be goh khordan biyoftam?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> sabet kon
> 
> @haman10
> goftam age ma felestino sapor nemikardim az alane turkey 3 barabar ghavi tar budim



khob ehtebah gofti


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> sabet kon
> 
> @haman10
> goftam age ma felestino sapor nemikardim az alane turkey 3 barabar ghavi tar budim



alaan baayad beram be kaar va zendegi beresam, vali farda behet tozih midam


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> naaa
> 
> Hatman bayad intori be goh khordan biyoftam



are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

rmi5 said:


> shoma ham ba amsaal e in hasani va gheyre dar yek chiz moshtarak hastid, vahti nemitounid javaab bedid, shorou' mikonid be hamle ye be shakhs. motma'en baash zendegi ye khosousi ye man az amsaal e jenaab aali 100 martabe paak tar hast.
> 
> inhaayi ke migi ham hamash joke hast ke be dard e bachche dabestaani ha mikhore, gharb na be to va na be ideologyit kaari nadaare, gharb be fekr e manaafe' e khodesh hast.har chi mikhaay baash, faghat manaafe' e hamdigar ra ta'min konid, gharb baahaat kenaar miyaad. gar che in faghat gharb nist ke intoriye, har jaaye donyaa ke 4ta aadam e aaghel, na 4 ta khol va chel ke tou hoze , be ghol e khodeshoun faghat , sarf e fe'l e arabi(zaraba, zarabaa, zarabou) yaad gereftan, va oun rahbareshoun hattaa ba'd az 2 dahe to Iraq boudan nemitounest hattaa hamoun arabi ra sohbat bekone, hokoumat mikonan, daghighan hamin siyaasat ra daaran.
> ahdaaf e berezil , aavordan e refaah va araamesh va assayesh va pishraft va ehteraam baraaye mardomeshe, ahdaaf e regime e Iran chiye?




سلام
البته جوابت رو دادم ... برای جوابم فینگلیش جواب می دی ... حال و حوصله ی خوندنش رو ندارم

شما حتی حاضر نیستی کیبورد رایانه ت رو فارسی کنی ... البته می دونم چه تفکری پشتش دارید چون قبلا باهاش زیاد برخورد کردم ...

خیلی راحتم تکرار می کنم که بیش از دو خط اول رو نخوندم و نخواهم خواند ...
*یا به انگلیسی جواب بده یا اگه از فارسی استفاده می کنی ، با خط فارسی بنویس ... *

البته بنده در مورد زندگی خصوصی شما حرف نزدم ، شما تو آمریکا صحبت می کنی ، نرم طبیعیش اینه _( حداقل این چیزیه که خودشون تبلیغ می کنند ) ... اینکه شما یک جور دیگه هستی هم به بنده ربطی نداره ، زندگی خصوصی بنده هم خصوصی هست ...

______

قبلا ها بعضی از دوستان فینگلیس می نوشتند و می گفتم چرا فینگلیش می نویسید ، می گفتند چون خط مال اعراب هست ...
البته این دوستان مشکل داشتند و نمی دونستند خط فعلی رو در اصل ایرانی ها ابداع کردند و گرنه خط اصلی اعراب خط کوفی هست که می تونید نمونه هاش رو پیدا کنید ....
این خط جدید رو فارس های مسلمان ساختند تا بتونند قرآن رو راحت تر بنویسند و بخوانند

به علاوه خب ، این خط هم عربی باشه ، ولی لاتین دیگه از کجا اومده !؟
یعنی خط لاتین به فرهنگ ما و تاریخ ما نزدیک هست تا خط عربی که اونم تازه اعراب از قبطی ها اقتباسش کردند و مال خودشون نیست !؟

حداقل عرضه نداشتند بروند خطی رو که موبد های زرتشتی بعد از اسلام ابداع کردند یا حتی خط پهلوی رو یاد بگیرند و ...

می خواند ایران رو غربیزه کنند ، میاند و می گند این خط عربی هست ، ولی موقعی که می گی این یکی که لاتین هست ، یک دفعه کانال رو عوض می کنند ...



Serpentine said:


> من واقعا حرفی برای گفتن ندارم! حق با شماست.



جواب هم نداری بدی ... حالا من کارت ندارم ولیکن همین روحانی مچکریم بعد از انتخاباتون تو تهران هم دیدیم ، کم نداشت از ...

اصولا اصلاح طلب ها هر سه دقیقه یکبار به قول خودشان بخ ملاها فحش می دهند ولی از بس ریا کارند ، تمام نامزدهایی که برای ریاست جمهوری میارند ، همشون آخوند ( به قول خودشان ملا ) هستند ... اصولا در ریا کاری دارند با انگلیس برابری می کنند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> سلام
> البته جوابت رو دادم ... برای جوابم فینگلیش جواب می دی ... حال و حوصله ی خوندنش رو ندارم
> 
> شما حتی حاضر نیستی کیبورد رایانه ت رو فارسی کنی ... البته می دونم چه تفکری پشتش دارید چون قبلا باهاش زیاد برخورد کردم ...
> 
> خیلی راحتم تکرار می کنم که بیش از دو خط اول رو نخوندم و نخواهم خواند ...
> *یا به انگلیسی جواب بده یا اگه از فارسی استفاده می کنی ، با خط فارسی بنویس ... *
> 
> البته بنده در مورد زندگی خصوصی شما حرف نزدم ، شما تو آمریکا صحبت می کنی ، نرم طبیعیش اینه _( حداقل این چیزیه که خودشون تبلیغ می کنند ) ... اینکه شما یک جور دیگه هستی هم به بنده ربطی نداره ، زندگی خصوصی بنده هم خصوصی هست ...
> 
> ______
> 
> قبلا ها بعضی از دوستان فینگلیس می نوشتند و می گفتم چرا فینگلیش می نویسید ، می گفتند چون خط مال اعراب هست ...
> البته این دوستان مشکل داشتند و نمی دونستند خط فعلی رو در اصل ایرانی ها ابداع کردند و گرنه خط اصلی اعراب خط کوفی هست که می تونید نمونه هاش رو پیدا کنید ....
> این خط جدید رو فارس های مسلمان ساختند تا بتونند قرآن رو راحت تر بنویسند و بخوانند
> 
> به علاوه خب ، این خط هم عربی باشه ، ولی لاتین دیگه از کجا اومده !؟
> یعنی خط لاتین به فرهنگ ما و تاریخ ما نزدیک هست تا خط عربی که اونم تازه اعراب از قبطی ها اقتباسش کردند و مال خودشون نیست !؟
> 
> حداقل عرضه نداشتند بروند خطی رو که موبد های زرتشتی بعد از اسلام ابداع کردند یا حتی خط پهلوی رو یاد بگیرند و ...
> 
> می خواند ایران رو غربیزه کنند ، میاند و می گند این خط عربی هست ، ولی موقعی که می گی این یکی که لاتین هست ، یک دفعه کانال رو عوض می کنند ...
> 
> 
> 
> جواب هم نداری بدی ... حالا من کارت ندارم ولیکن همین روحانی مچکریم بعد از انتخاباتون تو تهران هم دیدیم ...



shoma kaamel rad daadi aziz.
man ham ghablan goftam ke keyboard e farsi nadaaram.
oun mozakhrafaat e khatte a'raab va inaa ham ke gofti be man nemichasbe.


----------



## twilight

rmi5 said:


> shoma kaamel rad daadi aziz.
> man ham ghablan goftam ke keyboard e farsi nadaaram.
> oun mozakhrafaat e khatte a'raab va inaa ham ke gofti be man nemichasbe.



سلام

عزیز ما هم کیبورد فارسی نداریم ... فارسی سازی یک فرایند نرم افزاری هست ... مگر اینکه شما بیست و چهار ساعت داشته باشی از اماکن عمومی استفاده کنی ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> عزیز ما هم کیبورد فارسی نداریم ... فارسی سازی یک فرایند نرم افزاری هست ... مگر اینکه شما بیست و چهار ساعت داشته باشی از اماکن عمومی استفاده کنی ...


salam
aziz manzouram in hast ke dokme haye keyboard e man, latin hast, barchasb e farsi ham nadaaram bezanam behesh


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> من واقعا حرفی برای گفتن ندارم! حق با شماست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> The Aviationist » Brand New Image of the famous Iranian F-313 Stealth Fighter Jet emerges
> 
> aakharin dast e gol e @SOHEIL



he he he !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

rmi5 said:


> salam
> aziz manzouram in hast ke dokme haye keyboard e man, latin hast, barchasb e farsi ham nadaaram bezanam behesh



سلام 
کار نیکو از پر کردن است .... 

یاد می گیری کدوم دکمه ها مال کجا هستند ..... 

برچسبهای فارسی کیبورد من هم به فنا رفتند ..... کیبورد بنده مال دوران خاتمی هست .... 

خب ، انگلیسی بنویس ....می فهمیمش ... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> he he he !!!



daari kam kam jahaani mishi daadaash



twilight said:


> سلام
> کار نیکو از پر کردن است ....
> 
> یاد می گیری کدوم دکمه ها مال کجا هستند .....
> 
> برچسبهای فارسی کیبورد من هم به فنا رفتند ..... کیبورد بنده مال دوران خاتمی هست ....
> 
> خب ، انگلیسی بنویس ....می فهمیمش ... ...



sakhte akhe ba'd in Mac kollan ziyaad ba farsi compatible nist. farsish kheyli rou a'saab mire.
ingilisi neminevisam, chon ke midounam in khaarejiyaa in thread va bahs haye man va shoma ra mikhounan, va nemikhaam ke az bahs haye ma ye nokte dar biyaaran va sou' estefaadeh konan


----------



## SOHEIL

Jahaani !!!

Ridam dahaneshon ...

In site maadar bekhataa e Italian Inja che gohi mikhore !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Jahaani !!!
> 
> Ridam dahaneshon ...
> 
> In site maadar bekhataa e Italian Inja che gohi mikhore !?







vali khaaheshan dige narin @SOHEIL jan


----------



## twilight

rmi5 said:


> daari kam kam jahaani mishi daadaash
> 
> 
> 
> sakhte akhe ba'd in Mac kollan ziyaad ba farsi compatible nist. farsish kheyli rou a'saab mire.
> ingilisi neminevisam, chon ke midounam in khaarejiyaa in thread va bahs haye man va shoma ra mikhounan, va nemikhaam ke az bahs haye ma ye nokte dar biyaaran va sou' estefaadeh konan




سلام

این اپل ادعای مفت زیاد داره .. با مرگ استیو جابز ، به زودی کارش تمامه .... ادعای مفت زیاد می کنند ....

خب ، از سایت های تبدیل به فارسی استفاده کن ....

Behnevis: easy farsi transliteration (pinglish) editor ویرایشگر (ادیتور) مبدل فارسی‌ بهنویس

نمونه ش :



> سخته آخه بعد این ماچ کلا زیاد با فارسی کامپتیبل نیست. فارسیش خیلی‌ روو اعصاب میره.
> انگلیسی نمی‌نویسم، چون که میدونم این خارجیا این ترد و بحث‌های من و شما را میخونن، و نمیخوام که از بحث‌های ما یه نکته در بیارن و سو` استفاده کنن ؛)



________--

سلام ... تکفیری ها پیشرفت کردند ... حالا گوشت سگ و الاغ نیز می خورند ... 

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/267041/ذبح-شرعیالاغ-توسط-تکفیری‌هاعکس

البته برای دوستانی که نمی دانند باید بگم خوردن گوشت درندگان حرام هست ( حکم گوشت خوک رو داره ) 
خوردن گوشت الاغ هم یا حرام اعلان کردند یا گفتند کراهت شدید داره ....

با زبح اسلامی هم حلال نمی شوند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> این اپل ادعای مفت زیاد داره .. با مرگ استیو جابز ، به زودی کارش تمامه .... ادعای مفت زیاد می کنند ....
> 
> خب ، از سایت های تبدیل به فارسی استفاده کن ....
> 
> Behnevis: easy farsi transliteration (pinglish) editor ویرایشگر (ادیتور) مبدل فارسی‌ بهنویس
> 
> نمونه ش :


اتفاقاً من هم بعضی‌ وقت‌ها از بهنویس استفاده می‌کنم، سایت خوبی‌ هست، ولی‌ باز برای لغتهایی که املاشون سخت هست، درست به فارسی‌ تبدیل نمی‌کنه. در هر صورت ممنون

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Neptune said:


> yeapp. Actually the one i told to you guys was a kinda devil. So i broke my friendship with her even before trying to "açilmak". Just after that, while we had an empty class, we got outta the volleybal field, and saw a group of students having phys. edu. class with playing volleyball. We asked that could we play. They said yes. There was a nice girl playing in frontta me at the position number 2. There we met. It happened one week ago. Btw brother, i heard that you said you've fight with yours. You oscar kilo now?



Yeap we are all good. 

Which university are you going in ?


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> No ... even in Childhood



lotfan in commentet ra edit kon, va gar na report mikonanet 
nemitouni be khod e shakhs, chizi ke tohin talaghghi beshe, begi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

hava tokhmie !!!

Migam @twilight ... Chera az military.ir rafti ?


----------



## Neptune

haman10 said:


> u do realize there is sth called google translate ? and we have someone named "barnabas" here , he can translate it for us !!
> 
> also , u went to the third base ?



what do you mean by third base?



Sinan said:


> Yeap we are all good.
> 
> Which university are you going in ?



well, you know there's also a prep class at Heybeliada. so i'm high school last. I may try law or sth


----------



## -SINAN-

Neptune said:


> well, you know there's also a prep class at Heybeliada. so i'm high school last. I may try law or sth



Okay, you ever so active before summer. I assumed that you were preparing from University entrance exams.

Anyways, you should seriously think about dropping this forum and focus on your studies. University , your future is so much important than a stupid forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

SOHEIL said:


> hava tokhmie !!!
> 
> Migam @twilight ... Chera az military.ir rafti ?


نظرات


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Okay, you ever so active before summer. I assumed that you were preparing from University entrance exams.
> 
> Anyways, you should seriously think about dropping this forum and focus on your studies. University , your future is so much important than a stupid forum.


Its really stupid 

Cant agree more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Its really stupid
> 
> Cant agree more



Well, actually i like the forum. I learned so much about our defence industries. And met various people.

And obviously, i have found two Turks among Iranians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Okay, you ever so active before summer. I assumed that you were preparing from University entrance exams.
> 
> Anyways, you should seriously think about dropping this forum and focus on your studies. University , your future is so much important than a stupid forum.


Someone should tell that to me.
I'm studying for Ms entrance exams and it's just 2.5 months to the exam. I should seriously reconsider coming to this forum and internet in larger scale.


----------



## Neptune

Sinan said:


> Okay, you ever so active before summer. I assumed that you were preparing from University entrance exams.
> 
> Anyways, you should seriously think about dropping this forum and focus on your studies. University , your future is so much important than a stupid forum.



yeah. In fact, as some of you noticed, i'm not much active. Only maybe when i'm at bus or resting. All I wanna do is finding sth that can feed me, give me a house, a car. That's all I need, then i'll get the hell outta this country. Thinking of migration to Russia. They accepted to take Circassians abroad to return. I'm too young to die for stupid people's stupid causes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Someone should tell that to me.
> I'm studying for Ms entrance exams and it's just 2.5 months to the exam. I should seriously reconsider coming to this forum and internet in larger scale.



Esspecially you Serpentine, you just have to bear for 2.5 months. Same things said to me at the past, i didn't listen to anybody and lost one year. I had to study for another year.

Compare; spending 2.5 months without internet with your future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Esspecially you Serpentine, you just have to bear for 2.5 months. Same things said to me at the past, i didn't listen to anybody and lost one year. I had to study for another year.
> 
> *Compare; spending 2.5 months without internet with your future.*



Its a tough question
I may choose 2.5 month with Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Its a tough question
> I may choose 2.5 month with Internet





You can have internet for the rest of your life. But if you don't choose to leave it for 2.5 months, it can effect your whole future.

But now i realize, @Serpentine said MS exams.... who cares about MS exams, he had already finished university.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

من بن نشدم اما دیگه بدون فیلتر شکن نمی تونم سایت یعنی آی پیم بلاک شده!!!چکار کنم؟؟چرا بدون اینکه بن بشم آی پیم بلاک شده؟


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> من بن نشدم اما دیگه بدون فیلتر شکن نمی تونم سایت یعنی آی پیم بلاک شده!!!چکار کنم؟؟چرا بدون اینکه بن بشم آی پیم بلاک شده؟



shaayad site filter daare mishe?
@Serpentine , shoma mitouni komakesh koni?


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> shaayad site filter daare mishe?
> @Serpentine , shoma mitouni komakesh koni?


Na site too iran baze.farda az haman miporsam un kheyli varede vali man ehtemal midam ipm block shode alan 2 s@ injurie hamun moghe ke be araba fosh midadim.Alan us s@ chande?birun nemiri dor bezani?

Chetori Agha salman khoda ghabul foshato be araba 
@SALLMAN Al-farsi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Na site too iran baze.farda az haman miporsam un kheyli varede vali man ehtemal midam ipm block shode alan 2 s@ injurie hamun moghe ke be araba fosh midadim.Alan us s@ chande?birun nemiri dor bezani?
> 
> Chetori Agha salman khoda ghabul foshato be araba
> @SALLMAN Al-farsi



@SALMAN AL-FARSI khodesh arabe aziz, montahaa aadam hesaabi hast. hame ye arab ha saudi nistan, hamashoun ham mesle oun chand ta member e ma'loum olhaal nistand.
@haman10 , doci az key taa haalaa vaared shode?
inja dige shab shodesh, taaze az daneshgah oumadam, ye kami ham dor dor kardam chon khiyaabounaa baraaye black friday kollan khaali shode boud alaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> shaayad site filter daare mishe?
> @Serpentine , shoma mitouni komakesh koni?


I don't think I can do anything. No one blocks an ip for a specific site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> I don't think I can do anything. No one blocks an ip for a specific site.




Salaam . Khubi . Mn chand taa soaal darbaareye Konkure arshad daashtam .

konkure arshad key bargozaar mishe ?

azad o saraasari baa hame yaa jodaa jodaast ?

daftarcheha key miaad ?

age liste daneshgaahaa ro daari bi zahmat ye link yaa aadresi azash bede .

Sharmande ke soaalaam ziaad shod .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

guys we dont have a thread about Iran's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Serpentine said:


> Someone should tell that to me.
> I'm studying for Ms entrance exams and it's just 2.5 months to the exam. I should seriously reconsider coming to this forum and internet in larger scale.



so we are in the same state ..... that funny .... Internet is worst thing for study .... If I spend all the times that I spend in Internet on study , I would become one of top our educated ... at least in our province ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> guys we dont have any thread about Iran's history.


Na amma ye dune darbare ekhteraare irani man sakhtam Some facts about Iranian inventions
@ all:dustan dorst shod 
Salam va rooz bekheyr khedmate hame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> so we are in the same state ..... that funny .... Internet is worst thing for study .... If I spend all the times that I spend in Internet on study , I would become one of top our educated ... at least in our province ...


سلام مستر 100 چطوری چه خبررفیق ؟؟
التماس دعا


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> سلام مستر 100 چطوری چه خبررفیق ؟؟
> التماس دعا


just ... nothing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> just ... nothing ...


این سایت میری؟
پایگاه تحلیلی خبری 598


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> این سایت میری؟
> پایگاه تحلیلی خبری 598


 
and 

http://rajanews.com/

سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

بولتن نیوز | bultannews.com

Farsnews 

Mashreghnews 

روزنامه کیهان

خبرگزاری بین المللی تسنیم


http://tnews.ir/

and 

پایگاه اطلاع رسانی دفتر مقام معظم رهبری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

شهدایی که هنگام دفن لبخند زدند + تصاویر


چهره ی این شهید رو با وهابی ها مقایسه کنید










شهید خندان حزب‌الله در سوریه +عکس

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

High !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> High !!!



high 2 u 2 !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Na site too iran baze.farda az haman miporsam un kheyli varede vali man ehtemal midam ipm block shode alan 2 s@ injurie hamun moghe ke be araba fosh midadim.Alan us s@ chande?birun nemiri dor bezani?
> 
> Chetori Agha salman khoda ghabul foshato be araba
> @SALLMAN Al-farsi



salam dadash , boro too bakhsh cookies tooye tanzimate browseret , oonja defence.pk ru peyda kon .

baad cookie oono paakesh kon . baad az oon dobare vared sho vali bayad dobare ramzeto vared koni 

mmaa inim dige , chakerim  

=======================================

half an hour past my exam , listening to avicii , eating pop corn (u might not believe it  ) laughing at the haters in the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

salam chetori haman?happy exam and happy new avator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> salam chetori haman?happy exam and happy new avator



fadat sham , to khoobi ?

vala emtehan na khoob bood na bad , just okey


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> fadat sham , to khoobi ?
> 
> vala emtehan na khoob bood na bad , just okey


Gorbunet 
Ishala ke khub beshi
rmi5 nist engar ye chizi kame
agha dishab be nazaram dargir nemishodam behtar bud unam kam nemiavordan va chizaye badi darbare iran goftan bi pedara susmar khura zabuneshun baz shode amma man ke kolli mikhandidam har chi beheshun fosh midadam az ru nemiraftan in hasani kheyli shakhe folamn folan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Gorbunet
> Ishala ke khub beshi
> rmi5 nist engar ye chizi kame
> agha dishab be nazaram dargir nemishodam behtar bud unam kam nemiavordan va chizaye badi darbare iran goftan bi pedara susmar khura zabuneshun baz shode amma man ke kolli mikhandidam har chi beheshun fosh midadam az ru nemiraftan in hasani kheyli shakhe folamn folan



are , lol   

pedareshoono dar miyaram , mage alakie ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> are , lol
> 
> pedareshoono dar miyaram , mage alakie ?


dashi vali unam bad chizayi goftan ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

پشت پرده توافق ژنو؛ «کری» ظریف را تهدید کرده بود


----------



## haman10

iranian brothers , if anyone knows iran-iraq war to a good extent , please participate in this project by jaibi . hope we can help to launch a rational-based-on-facts project 

PDF Project: Case study of IRAQ-IRAN WAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@ghilzai 
It seems that you are one of our Pashtun brothers, from ghilzai tribes.
This Thread , Iranian Chill Thread, is for gathering and talking and chatting between Iranians and our friends.
So, you and also our another pashtun brother, @Pathan02 , are very welcome to participate in this thread and Iranian section of the forum, and we would like to read your comments in this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

با صدور بیانیه‌ای صورت گرفت اعلام آمادگی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران برای برگزاری مناظره بین روحانی و احمدی‌نژاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> با صدور بیانیه‌ای صورت گرفت اعلام آمادگی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران برای برگزاری مناظره بین روحانی و احمدی‌نژاد



I am sure It would be funny



haman10 said:


> iranian brothers , if anyone knows iran-iraq war to a good extent , please participate in this project by jaibi . hope we can help to launch a rational-based-on-facts project
> 
> PDF Project: Case study of IRAQ-IRAN WAR


@Serpentine
I suggest to move that thread to some other section, since Middle east section has too many trollers and I am 100.00% sure that they would ruin the thread.

@haman10 @Ostad @S00R3NA 
Why no one is online today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I am sure It would be funny



I'm sure that will be bloody .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I'm sure that will be bloody .



Exactly

@Abii 
where are you buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I am sure It would be funny
> 
> 
> @Serpentine
> I suggest to move that thread to some other section, since Middle east section has too many trollers and I am 100.00% sure that they would ruin the thread.
> 
> @haman10 @Ostad @S00R3NA
> Why no one is online today?



I check the thread every 2-3 hours .

have decided to be silent cos it works better in our society otherwise you'll be screwed .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I check the thread every 2-3 hours .
> 
> have decided to be silent cos it works better in our society otherwise you'll be screwed .



what do you mean by our society?
PDF in general or Iranians?


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Up-to-date top 10 strongest armies of the world | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> what do you mean by our society?
> PDF in general or Iranians?




Its not only in PDF but our society as well . Iranians are generally too confident and selfish and that's not gonna change at all .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Its not only in PDF but our society as well . Iranians are generally too confident and selfish and that's not gonna change at all .



I agree with some part of it. In my opinion, most of the people in the world are the same as us in having these characteristics.



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Up-to-date top 10 strongest armies of the world | Page 2


BTW, OP is very funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> iranian brothers , if anyone knows iran-iraq war to a good extent , please participate in this project by jaibi . hope we can help to launch a rational-based-on-facts project
> 
> PDF Project: Case study of IRAQ-IRAN WAR


من خودم مطلعه نکردن ولی بهترین کتابی که دیدم و دارم جنگ ایران و عراق نوشته استاد دانشگاه لوزان سویس عبدالمجید تراب زمزمی 1368(به انگلیسی) قیمت 1250 ریال و به فارسی هم ترجمه شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> من خودم مطلعه نکردن ولی بهترین کتابی که دیدم و دارم جنگ ایران و عراق نوشته استاد دانشگاه لوزان سویس عبدالمجید تراب زمزمی 1368(به انگلیسی)* قیمت 1250 ریال* و به فارسی هم ترجمه شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

کتاب دست مال زمستان 68 ه مال بابام بوده آثار باستانی واسه خودش
روی جلدش نوشته(ترجمه میکنم) اولین اثر تحقیقی و مستند جنگ ایران و عراق

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> کتاب دست مال زمستان 68 ه مال بابام بوده آثار باستانی واسه خودش
> روی جلدش نوشته(ترجمه میکنم) اولین اثر تحقیقی و مستند جنگ ایران و عراق

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

rmi5 said:


>



سلام
قبل از سیاست های اقتصادی " تعدیل اقتصادی " جناب هاشمی ، ریال ارزشش خودش رو داشت ( حتی وسط جنگ ) ولیکن ایشون ناک اوتش کرد ... تو زمانی خاتمی ادامه پیدا کرد و تو همین سال آخر احمدی نژاد ، فاتحه ش رو خوندند

کلا تکنوکرات ها و بعد ها اصلاح طلبان و بعد هم سیاستمداران جناب احمدی به سیاست نفتی اعتقاد داشتند و برای جبران مشکلات هر وقت کم می آوردن ، ارزش ریال رو کاهش می دادند تا با فروش دلار بودجه رو تامین کنند

ریشه ی این مشکل هم به سال های دهه ی 40 بر می گرده که حکومت شاه به عت افزاش قیمت نفت ، بودجه رو از اونجا تامین کرد و سیستم تولیدی و بعد هم سیستم مالیاتی کشور رو بر فنا داد ...

خب ، اینکه مثلا چهارتا شرکت خارجی بیاند و نفت رو در بیارند و بفروشند و پولش رو بدهند به دولت ، آسون تر از اینه که آقایون سیاستمدار ، فکر کنند تا اقتصاد و تولید و نظام مالیاتی درست و حسابی بسازند ...


چندین بار رهبری بهشون گفت کاری کنید که نیاز به فروش نفت نداشته باشیم ، و به قول خودش آقایون اقتصاد دان ، بهش 

لبخند ( تحقیر آمیز ) تحویل دادند و گفتند مگر می شود !؟

_______

به هر حال من همیشه آرزو می کردم و تمام چاه های نفت ایران رو آتیش بزنیم .... ازش متنفر بودم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


>


400 safhast 
1250/400=3.125 rial per page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> سلام
> قبل از سیاست های اقتصادی " تعدیل اقتصادی " جناب هاشمی ، ریال ارزشش خودش رو داشت ( حتی وسط جنگ ) ولیکن ایشون ناک اوتش کرد ... تو زمانی خاتمی ادامه پیدا کرد و تو همین سال آخر احمدی نژاد ، فاتحه ش رو خوندند ...


Agree



Ostad said:


> 400 safhast
> 1250/400=3.125 rial per page



alaan ba 3.125 rial fohsh ham be aadam nemidan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> alaan ba 3.125 rial fohsh ham be aadam nemidan


alan 3.125 rial Tarif nashodast to Iran. kamtarin mobadeleh poli ma 250 rial hastesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Exactly
> 
> @Abii
> where are you buddy?


hey, had an insane work week, barely had time to do anything. As soon as it gets warm, and by warm I mean better than -10 lol, work picks up and we have to run around like crazy to catch up (12-14 hours a day minimum). Next week is gonna get arctic again so we'll be less busy thankfully. The -34 on Thursday will suck a lot though lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> hey, had an insane work week, barely had time to do anything. As soon as it gets warm, and by warm I mean better than -10 lol, work picks up and we have to run around like crazy to catch up (12-14 hours a day minimum). Next week is gonna get arctic again so we'll be less busy thankfully. The -34 on Thursday will suck a lot though lol



wow ... -34?!!!
what about thanksgiving? how was it? I got so full...


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> wow ... -34?!!!
> what about thanksgiving? how was it? I got so full...


In Canada, thanksgiving is on Oct 13. 

The American thanksgiving is just another Thursday for us lol

But we've absorbed the whole Black Friday/Cyber Monday insanity. It started a few years ago here and it's now really picking up. Boxing day is still the main event here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> In Canada, thanksgiving is on Oct 13.
> 
> The American thanksgiving is just another Thursday for us lol
> 
> But we've absorbed the whole Black Friday/Cyber Monday insanity. It started a few years ago here and it's now really picking up. Boxing day is still the main event here.



Did you bought anything on black Friday?!!!
people wait for stores to open from Thursday night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Did you bought anything on black Friday?!!!
> people wait for stores to open from Thursday night


I bought some clothes online before going to work on Wednesday. I bought a pair of boots and a new coat, that's it. 

Wanted to buy a laptop, but I'll wait till Boxing Day. 

btw, our Black Friday prices are your regular American prices lol

In many cases, even 20-30% discount won't make our prices the same as your regular prices. Canada's duties are crazy and that increases prices for everything. Cars are the worst. All North American produced cars are priced "fair," at least somewhat close to their American counter parts (but never the same price), but EU and Asian produced vehicles are thousands of dollars, in some cases more than 10 grand, higher than they are in the US. It's all b/c of our high tariffs. 

That's why Canadians flock to the US during the holiday shopping season. If you're near the border, you'll think Canada is invading lol

In some cases, people even do their monthly grocery shopping in the US. One time I was in Seattle and my dad called me on my way back so I can pick up some groceries. I thought he was crazy for even mentioning it, but I went to Costco in Seattle and my jaw was on the floor the whole time. Everything was cheaper. still, I think the higher salaries here make up for the prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I bought some clothes online before going to work on Wednesday. I bought a pair of boots and a new coat, that's it.
> 
> Wanted to buy a laptop, but I'll wait till Boxing Day.


I did not bought anything
Actually, I may only need some clothes as well. So, I wasn't really into shopping this year.


> btw, our Black Friday prices are your regular American prices lol
> 
> In many cases, even 20-30% discount won't make our prices the same as your regular prices. Canada's duties are crazy and that increases prices for everything. Cars are the worst. All North American produced cars are priced "fair," at least somewhat close to their American counter parts (but never the same price), but EU and Asian produced vehicles are thousands of dollars, in some cases more than 10 grand, higher than they are in the US. It's all b/c of our high tariffs.


Really?!!! I always thought that Canada is so frozen, socialist, and feminist country. but it seems that its expensive as well. why don't you try to come to US?


> That's why Canadians flock to the US during the holiday shopping season. If you're near the border, you'll think Canada is invading lol





> In some cases, people even do their monthly grocery shopping in the US. One time I was in Seattle and my dad called me on my way back so I can pick up some groceries. I thought he was crazy for even mentioning it, but I went to Costco in Seattle and my jaw was on the floor the whole time. Everything was cheaper. still, I think the higher salaries here make up for the prices.



you mean even Costco prices for two sides of border is too much different?
is it because of higher taxes in Canada or there is some other reason?


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dare gohe moft mikhore dobare .....
> 
> be een yaro bego man asaab nadaram , begoo jadesho mishoram mizaram khoshk she :



akhe man chi begam be shoma 2 ta?
100 baar azatoun khaastam ke ba ham da'vaa nakonid, laa aghal age da'vaa mikonid, fohsh e bad be ham nadid. vali mage be harfe man goush midid? baraaye hamin ham man dige az vesaatat kardan beyn e da'vaaye e shoma 2 ta give up kardam.
Naaraahat nashid az man, vali har 2 ta toun az in nazar mesle hamid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

Sallam



















نقدی غیر سیاسی بر گزارش 100 روزه رئیس جمهور - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

++++++++++++

صالحی در مراسم سالگرد شهید شهریاری: غنی سازی 20درصد مرهون شهیدشهریاری است/ سال آینده زمان ساخت دومین نیروگاه هسته ای در بوشهر

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@Abii @kollang @haman10 @SOHEIL

Lotfan haminja tamumesh konid. man dust nadaram infraction bedam behetun, ta alan nazdike 50 ta post pak kardam vali ye infraction nadadam. agar az hamdige badetun miad, lotfan ba ham sohbat nakonid aslan. in che vazeshe akhe?

abii: shoma zabunet kheiliiiii tond hast, hamun harfha ro mituni ba lahne arum ham bezani.
haman10: shoma ham javabat kam nadare az abii.
kollang: chi begam akhe?

@rmi5 : Shoma ye rish sefidi bokon dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pathan02

rmi5 said:


> @ghilzai
> It seems that you are one of our Pashtun brothers, from ghilzai tribes.
> This Thread , Iranian Chill Thread, is for gathering and talking and chatting between Iranians and our friends.
> So, you and also our another pashtun brother, @Pathan02 , are very welcome to participate in this thread and Iranian section of the forum, and we would like to read your comments in this section.


Thank you brother, I have such great respect for Iranian brothers and their beautiful country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Pathan02 said:


> Thank you brother, I have such great respect for Iranian brothers and their beautiful country.



iranian = afghan , we love you and your beautiful country . @ghilzai



Serpentine said:


> haman10: shoma ham javabat kam nadare az abii.



man faghat javab dadam , shoma khodet midooni 2-3 bar behesh goftam ke ru asabam rah nare .

bazam tekrar kone hamin ashe va hamin kase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Bish az 30 sal pasraft natijash mishe in:

Iran seizes two Saudi fishing vessels in the gulf | Page 20

Ye mosht tazi vase Iran shakh shodan. Cheraham ke na? Eghtesadeshoon behtare, ba kole donya doshmani nadaran, keshvarashoon be shedat roo be roshtan, ghodrate nezamishoon bishtare...

Hala hey dola rast shin joloye in akhoonda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man faghat javab dadam , shoma khodet midooni 2-3 bar behesh goftam ke ru asabam rah nare .
> bazam tekrar kone hamin ashe va hamin kase





Serpentine said:


> @Abii @kollang @haman10 @SOHEIL
> 
> Lotfan haminja tamumesh konid. man dust nadaram infraction bedam behetun, ta alan nazdike 50 ta post pak kardam vali ye infraction nadadam. agar az hamdige badetun miad, lotfan ba ham sohbat nakonid aslan. in che vazeshe akhe?
> 
> abii: shoma zabunet kheiliiiii tond hast, hamun harfha ro mituni ba lahne arum ham bezani.
> haman10: shoma ham javabat kam nadare az abii.
> kollang: chi begam akhe?
> 
> @rmi5 : Shoma ye rish sefidi bokon dadash



@Abii @haman10

Serpentine dorost mige.
man nemikhaam pedar bozorg baazi dar biyaaram baraatoun vali azatoun khaahesh mikonam ke be ham dige enghadr naparid ya haddeaghal fohsh nadid.

@Abii jan, doust e aziz, man nazaram dar 90-100% mavaaghe' ba shoma yeki hast. vali shoma ham dar mored e haman tond sohbat mikoni. ta esmesh miyaad, shoma reaction e tond neshoun midi.
@haman10 aziz shoma ham har chizi ke @Abii mige ra hamishe kheyli tond va bad javaab midi. age shoma ba @Abii moshkel daari, kollan be comment haash javaab nade.

@Abii , @haman10 :: khaheshan dige az in be ba'd be comment haye ham dige javaab nadid, va kollan be ham dige kaari nadaashte baashid. injouri baraaye har 2 toun behtare.

mamnoun



Abii said:


> Bish az 30 sal pasraft natijash mishe in:
> 
> Iran seizes two Saudi fishing vessels in the gulf | Page 20
> 
> Ye mosht tazi vase Iran shakh shodan. Cheraham ke na? Eghtesadeshoon behtare, ba kole donya dohmani nadaran, keshvarashoon be shedat roo be roshtan, ghodrate nezamishoon bishtare...
> 
> Hala hey dola rast shin joloye in akhoonda



Bale dige, 4 ta biyaabouni ye aghab mounde ke fargh e peshkel va 2 zaari ra nemifahmidan, baraaye ma ezhaar e vojoud mikonan. Albatteh aakharesh ham Taghsir e khodemouneh. vaghti ye mamlekat ra 2 dasti mididm dast e ye mosht aakhound, aakharesh ham hamin misheh dige. akhound ha ham hamin azashoun bar miyoumade va miyaad, entezaari azashoun nist, in eshtebaah e ma, ya behtare begam nasl e ghabl e maast, ke hame chiz ra be inja resoundeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> Sallam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نقدی غیر سیاسی بر گزارش 100 روزه رئیس جمهور - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> ++++++++++++
> 
> صالحی در مراسم سالگرد شهید شهریاری: غنی سازی 20درصد مرهون شهیدشهریاری است/ سال آینده زمان ساخت دومین نیروگاه هسته ای در بوشهر


رفیق این سیاستا که زمان احمدی نژاد ؟! بوده شما اینهمه ازش تعریف می کنی ,البته منم جز 2 سال آخر قبولش دارم


----------



## Gilamard

Rmi5 : Nice avatar pic, bro 



Pathan02 said:


> Thank you brother, I have such great respect for Iranian brothers and their beautiful country.



Welcome my friend. Are you able to speak farsi with us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> Rmi5 : Nice avatar pic, bro
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome my friend. Are you able to speak farsi with us?



buddy, You have a nice avatar too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Bacheha moghabeleh beh mesl kardan hich fayedehi nadareh. hala yeki ham asabani shod, keh shod. Assemoon beh zamin keh nemireseh. 

Maa hameh irani hastim. Baradar-e ham hastim. Man nemitoonam ghabool konam keh maa mesl-e doshaman ba ham raftaar konim. Hala yeki ham eeno ghabool nadashteh basheh, yaa dorost een mozoo ro motvajeh nasheh, dalil bar in nist keh baghieh ham mesl-e oon raftar konan. 

hezbollahio, shahollahio, arabparasto, gharbzadeho, har varchasp-e digeh-i ham beh ham bezanim, yeh roozi maa bayad baa ham kenar biaym. yeh roozi bayad baa ham hamkari konim. yeh roozi bayad beh aghayed-e ham ehteram bezarim. Kessi ham keh in harfa barash hich ahamiati nadareh, keh digeh negaraan-e Irano Irania nist keh bekhad khodesho assabi-o narahat koneh. 

Banaa bar een, maa een osool-o nabayad farmoosh konim. Hatta vaghti ehsasi mishim...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> Bacheha moghabeleh beh mesl kardan hich fayedehi nadareh. hala yeki ham asabani shod, keh shod. Assemoon beh zamin keh nemireseh.
> 
> Maa hameh irani hastim. Baradar-e ham hastim. Man nemitoonam ghabool konam keh maa mesl-e doshaman ba ham raftaar konim. Hala yeki ham eeno ghabool nadashteh basheh, yaa dorost een mozoo ro motvajeh nasheh, dalil bar in nist keh baghieh ham mesl-e oon raftar konan.
> 
> hezbollahio, shahollahio, arabparasto, gharbzadeho, har varchasp-e digeh-i ham beh ham bezanim, yeh roozi maa bayad baa ham kenar biaym. yeh roozi bayad baa ham hamkari konim. yeh roozi bayad beh aghayed-e ham ehteram bezarim. Kessi ham keh in harfa barash hich ahamiati nadareh, keh digeh negaraan-e Irano Irania nist keh bekhad khodesho assabi-o narahat koneh.
> 
> Banaa bar een, maa een osool-o nabayad farmoosh konim. Hatta vaghti ehsasi mishim...



Be tor e kolli harfe shoma doroste,
vali chand ta nokte:
1)be har aghide i nemishe ehteraam gozaasht.
2)che man va shoma bekhaahim va che nakhaahim, ye roud e khoun beyn e Irani ha jaari shode, in hame saal zolm va feshaar va khafaghaani ke yek seri afraad ijaad kardand, az zehne baghiye nemire.
in chizi nist ke shoukhi bashe ya ba chand ta harf e nice beshe azash cheshm poushi kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Hey, Iranian bros. Can't you and Arab users make peace ?

You always go each others throat at the first opportunity....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Hey, Iranian bros. Can't you and Arab users make peace ?
> 
> You always go each others throat at the first opportunity....


Right after you and Armenians start throwing love at each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Hey, Iranian bros. Can't you and Arab users make peace ?
> 
> You always go each others throat at the first opportunity....


It has nothing to do with us. we do not consider them in a level to even care for going on their throats or not. Yesterday, they tried to bug us by fabricating a false name for the Persian gulf and my countrymen responded those childish idiotic trolling comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> It has nothing to do with us. we do not consider them in a level to even care for going on their throats or not. Yesterday, they tried to bug us by fabricating a false name for the Persian gulf and my countrymen responded those childish idiotic trolling comments.



But this is happening in every ME thread. *There is nothing wrong with disagreeing and arguing* but it always come to point that both sides start to insult each other.

And i'm not favoring Arabs or Iranians in this issue. Mine is a neutral stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Hey, Iranian bros. Can't you and Arab users make peace ?
> 
> You always go each others throat at the first opportunity....



hi bro , ignore the troll (abii) above !!

thank u , but no we cant !! our ideology is 100000% different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> But this is happening in every ME thread. *There is nothing wrong with disagreeing and arguing* but it always come to point that both sides start to insult each other.
> 
> And i'm not favoring Arabs or Iranians in this issue. Mine is a neutral stance.



I understand, you don't wanna take sides.
As I explained to you, it has nothing to do with disagreeing, it is about trolling of some sand dwellers against us.



haman10 said:


> hi bro , ignore the troll (abii) above !!
> 
> thank u , but no we cant !! our ideology is 100000% different


bebin khodet dobaare daari shorou' mikoni ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> bebin khodet dobaare daari shorou' mikoni ha.



aslan hamash taghsir man bood ....

bikhial , man hargez ba mko kenar nemiyam ...... hala harchi ........

een mamlekatam saheb dare , sahebesh khodast , sahebesh mardoman na mko .

oon akhonda ham ke migi man hazeram joonamo vasash fada konam , as i always say : respect to be respected .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> aslan hamash taghsir man bood ....
> 
> bikhial , man hargez ba mko kenar nemiyam ...... hala harchi ........


khodet ra be oun raah nazan.


> een mamlekatam saheb dare , sahebesh khodast , sahebesh mardoman na mko .
> 
> oon akhonda ham ke migi man hazeram joonamo vasash fada konam , as i always say : respect to be respected .


Are, vali saahebesh to nisti. to age mikhaay , boro jounet ra fadaa kon, vali hagh nadaari ke mamlekat ra fadaa koni, ya har ja ke miresi az mamlekat maayeh bezaari. har chi mikhaay begou, vali az taraf e khodet, na mamlekat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Super funny!!!

‮فرهنگ و هنر‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮نام امامزاده بیژن عوض شد‬
*نام امامزاده بیژن عوض شد*


----------



## bozorgmehr

rmi5 said:


> Be tor e kolli harfe shoma doroste,
> vali chand ta nokte:
> 1)be har aghide i nemishe ehteraam gozaasht.
> 2)che man va shoma bekhaahim va che nakhaahim, ye roud e khoun beyn e Irani ha jaari shode, in hame saal zolm va feshaar va khafaghaani ke yek seri afraad ijaad kardand, az zehne baghiye nemire.
> in chizi nist ke shoukhi bashe ya ba chand ta harf e nice beshe azash cheshm poushi kard.




rmi jan,

1) ehteraam gozashtan beh een manaa nist keh adam baa yek noghteh nazar movafeghat bokoneh. Man mitoonam beh aghideyeh yek nafar ehteram bezaram, bedoon-e inkeh bahash movafegh baasham.

2)Baleh man baa een harf movafegh hastam. khoonhayeh besyaari jaari shodeh. Zolm ziad shodeh. zoorgooi ziad shodeh. Bidaad ziad rafteh. Vali een chiz-e jadidi nist. Een dar tarikh va jame'eyeh maa risheyeh derazi dareh. Az deed-e man moshkel az khod-e maast. Az farhang-e maast. Taa yek jame'e mostabed nabasheh, estebdaad ro nemipazireh.

Ey kaash mishod goft keh baa bardashtan-e yek seri afrad hameyeh moshkelhayeh maa hal misheh. Vali shoma midoonid keh intor nist. Nezaam dar Iran ziad avaz shodeh. Vail estebdad hamisheh baghi moondeh. 

Ey kaash mishod goft keh inha hameh bekhatereh eslameh. Vali maa pish az eslaam ham dar Iran estebdaad dashtim. Albateh man nemigam eslam deen-e khoobi hast yaa na. Kollan man beh deen eteghad nadaram, faghat beh khoda.

Pas moshkeleh maa chieh? Az kojast, beh gheir az khod-e maa? Beh nazareh man maa niaz beh yek tahavol-e farhangi darim. Va oon dar araamesh va bedoon jang va setizeh jooi raahat tar anjam misheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Right after you and Armenians start throwing love at each other



Mate, there was a Armenian who used post in our section. We had major disagreements but we didn't insulted eachother.



haman10 said:


> hi bro , ignore the troll (abii) above !!



Abii is a good guy, he always talks in mannered way.



haman10 said:


> thank u , but no we cant !! *our ideology is 100000% different *



That's not important, i'm not saying hug and kiss each other but keep refraning from throwing insults each other.

Is it unreasonable what i have said ?



rmi5 said:


> I understand, you don't wanna take sides.




No, i will take sides on the issues which i have knowledge. Could be Arabs or Iranians, i don't even fully support Turkey in all of it's decisions (like in Syria)



rmi5 said:


> As I explained to you, it has nothing to do with disagreeing, it is about trolling of *some sand dwellers* against us.



Mate, this is the exact attitude. I'm talking about.


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> rmi jan,
> 
> 1) ehteraam gozashtan beh een manaa nist keh adam baa yek noghteh nazar movafeghat bokoneh. Man mitoonam beh aghideyeh yek nafar ehteram bezaram, bedoon-e inkeh bahash movafegh baasham.


Bebin aziz, masalan hendi haye ghadim, hattaa ta 100 saal e pish, zan ra be hamraah e shohar e morde ash misouzoundand. in be nazar e shoma ghaabel e ehteraame?!!!
chizi ke ghaabel e ehteraam hast, khode shakhs hast va na afkaar va aghaayed.


> 2)Baleh man baa een harf movafegh hastam. khoonhayeh besyaari jaari shodeh. Zolm ziad shodeh. zoorgooi ziad shodeh. Bidaad ziad rafteh. Vali een chiz-e jadidi nist. Een dar tarikh va jame'eyeh maa risheyeh derazi dareh. Az deed-e man moshkel az khod-e maast. Az farhang-e maast. Taa yek jame'e mostabed nabasheh, estebdaad ro nemipazireh.
> 
> Ey kaash mishod goft keh baa bardashtan-e yek seri afrad hameyeh moshkelhayeh maa hal misheh. Vali shoma midoonid keh intor nist. Nezaam dar Iran ziad avaz shodeh. Vail estebdad hamisheh baghi moondeh.


aziz , dar iran hamishe moshkelaat boude, vali dige intori naboude.
hamin saal haye 1320-1332 , mage mamekat azadi ye taghriban motlagh naboud? che tor ma oun moghe estebdaadi naboudim, va haalaa estebdaadi shodim?!!!
man ghaboul daaram ke mardom e ma bisavaadi va mazhabi boudaneshoun baa'es e meydoun daadan be aakhound ha shod, va az in nazar taghsir kaar hastand vali in rabti be estebdaadi boudan nadaareh.


> Ey kaash mishod goft keh inha hameh bekhatereh eslameh. Vali maa pish az eslaam ham dar Iran estebdaad dashtim. Albateh man nemigam eslam deen-e khoobi hast yaa na. Kollan man beh deen eteghad nadaram, faghat beh khoda.


aziz oun moghe' 2000 saal pish boude va hame ja estebdaadi boud, vali alaan gharn e 21 hast va hattaa mogholestan, sarzamin e changiz, ham jozv e keshvar haye democratic shode. vali hamin gharn e 21, tamaam e keshvar haye eslaami tou bad bakhti va .... dast va paa mizanan. in be nazar e shoma mafhoumi nadaareh?


> Pas moshkeleh maa chieh? Az kojast, beh gheir az khod-e maa? Beh nazareh man maa niaz beh yek tahavol-e farhangi darim. Va oon dar araamesh va bedoon jang va setizeh jooi raahat tar anjam misheh.


bebinid moshkel az bisavaadi va ultra-mazhabi boudan e society ye ma hast. va hamin tor naboud e elite be te'daad e kaafi ke mardom betounan beheshoun ettekaa konand.



Sinan said:


> Mate, there was a Armenian who used post in our section. We had major disagreements but we didn't insulted eachother.
> 
> 
> 
> Abii is a good guy, he always talks in mannered way.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not important, i'm not saying hug and kiss each other but keep refraning from throwing insults each other.
> 
> Is it unreasonable what i have said ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, i will take sides on the issues which i have knowledge. Could be Arabs or Iranians, i don't even fully support Turkey in all of it's decisions (like in Syria)
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, this is the exact attitude. I'm talking about.



My sentiments about arabs is not much different from jews sentiments about Nazis, with the difference that they did their nasty work once, but those desert dwellers insist to bug us.
Anyway, Arabs cities and villages are mostly located in deserts and sands, they still eat lizards, so it is not an offense to call them by these facts. this is how they live.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> My sentiments about arabs is not much different from jews sentiments about Nazis, with the difference that they did their nasty work once, but those desert dwellers insist to bug us.
> Anyway, Arabs cities and villages are mostly located in deserts and sands, they still eat lizards, so it is not an offense to call them by these facts. this is how they live.



Okay, let me reveal my plan for you guys.

As you know ME section has became a very troubled place often insults flying all over the place.

There are some lunatics like Elis, Goodoldboy, etc...

So, i had a plan for mentioning every senile user from all nations ( Iranians, Arabs, Israelis and others)
in a Turkish thread and propose a mass act for correcting the ME section.

I consulted Neptune and he gave me green light. But i realised if the most active users of ME section ( Arabs and Iranians ) can't call a truce. It would be pointless.


But i have to say that your " Whatever the Arabs do, we will still insult them" attitude is not constructive.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ایران باید ترکیه پیوست.


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Okay, let me reveal my plan for you guys.
> 
> As you know ME section has became a very troubled place often insults flying all over the place.
> 
> There are some lunatics like Elis, Goodoldboy, etc...
> 
> So, i had a plan for mentioning every senile user from all nations ( Iranians, Arabs, Israelis and others)
> in a Turkish thread and propose a mass act for correcting the ME section.
> 
> I consulted Neptune and he gave me green light. But i realised if the most active users of ME section ( Arabs and Iranians ) can't call a truce. It would be pointless.


I am afraid to tell you that your plan won't work. since I know the mentality of members who post on ME section. In addition, it would make them hostile to Turkey as well. 
Anyway, I can help you with it, but do not have high hopes about it.


> But i have to say that your " Whatever the Arabs do, we will still insult them" attitude is not constructive.


I never said such a thing.

@Sinan @Neptune @Serpentine 
Based on what I have seen on ME section, My suggestion is closing the section, at least for 1 month, and people may get chilled out a little bit after that, and trolls may give up after temporarily closing it.

ME section can be called trolls section now, if we calculate the percentage of troll comments to total number of comments, and I am afraid that the problem cannot be solved just by having some talks between senile members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> I am afraid to tell you that your plan won't work. since I know the mentality of members who post on ME section.


In addition, it would make them hostile to Turkey as well.
Anyway, I can help you with it, but do not have high hopes about it.[/quote]

If i came to know you guys. You are polite and mannered fellas. This is how i can describe Iranian users. Same goes to Arab users like Blackeagle, Al-hasani, Yzd Kalifa. While they and you talking with Turkish users nothing is wrong.

But i can't recognize both of you guys when you go at each other. I bet both sides get irritated because of this way of talking. As i know both of you guys.



rmi5 said:


> I never said such a thing.



Mate, you don't even say Arab but lizard-eaters and sand-dwellers. Than they call you "Arab wanna be mullahs" Than everything goes wrong, threads gets raped everytime.


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> If i came to know you guys. You are polite and mannered fellas. This is how i can describe Iranian users. Same goes to Arab users like Blackeagle, Al-hasani, Yzd Kalifa. While they and you talking with Turkish users nothing is wrong.


P.S. I would not call Blackeagle or specially Al-hasani as polite or mannered users. the later one is not different from atawolf for me. even I have much more respect for atawolf.
Anyway, It is not a surprise, because there is no major problem between us.


> But i can't recognize both of you guys when you go at each other. I bet both sides get irritated because of this way of talking. As i know both of you guys.


Its not a surprise neither. when members from hostile nations have discussion, such things can be easily initiated.
I can bring many the same examples from turkish vs kurds or turkish vs armenians, and even in Europe section, today I saw a much worse discussion between germans and russians. but since they are a large number of Iranian and Arab users, and because some others also join the discussions it maybe have been magnified for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> ME section can be called trolls section now, if we calculate the percentage of troll comments to total number of comments, and I am afraid that the problem cannot be solved just by having some talks between senile members.



No, discussed that issue a with a mod. (Jungibaaz) He said closing the section or mass banning the users are out of options.

After all this is a forum and owner of the forum earns money from it. Decline of use of the site will affect him. They won't accept your proposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> No, discussed that issue a with a mod. (Jungibaaz) He said closing the section or mass banning the users are out of options.
> 
> After all this is a forum and owner of the forum earns money from it. Decline of use of the site will affect him. They won't accept your proposal.



yes, I knew it, and that's why I believe this problem won't be solved.
brother, do not waste your valuable time about it. Unfortunately, this problem cannot be solved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> P.S. I would not call Blackeagle or specially Al-hasani as polite or mannered users.



Mate, because you always attack each other. We had many discussions with him on sensitive subjects like (Turks gaining the caliphate, end of Ottomans etc..) We didn't use abusive words against each other.



rmi5 said:


> the later one is not different from atawolf for me. even I have much more respect for atawolf.
> Anyway, It is not a surprise, because there is no major problem between us.



I'm not saying anything about Atatwolf anymore. 



rmi5 said:


> Its not a surprise neither. when members from hostile nations have discussion, such things can be easily initiated.
> I can bring many the same examples from turkish vs kurds or turkish vs armenians, and even in Europe section, today I saw a much worse discussion between germans and russians. but since they are a large number of Iranian and Arab users, and because some others also join the discussions it maybe have been magnified for you.



Agreed, but it's mods job the keep discussions at a mannered level. And ME section lacks serious moderation. If you guys manage to agree at being at ease against each other.

Next phase of the plan, will be a complaint message to GHQ from all members who agrees to join in the plan. We will request a new mod or diverting active mod/mods to ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, because you always attack each other. We had many discussions with him on sensitive subjects like (Turks gaining the caliphate, end of Ottomans etc..) We didn't use abusive words against each other.


Actually I don't. since these two and BATMAN and Arabian Legend are in my ignore list. but sometimes I read ignored comments and I know how they really are.



> I'm not saying anything about Atatwolf anymore.





> Agreed, but it's mods job the keep discussions at a mannered level. And ME section lacks serious moderation. If you guys manage to agree at being at ease against each other.
> Next phase of the plan, will be a complaint message to GHQ from all members who agrees to join in the plan. We will request a new mod or diverting active mod/mods to ME section.



I appreciate your efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Actually I don't. since these two and BATMAN and Arabian Legend are in my ignore list. but sometimes I read ignored comments and I know how they really are.
> 
> I appreciate your efforts.



Give it and them a chance. Let's try first and say "we have done all we could, but failed", if we fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Give it and them a chance. Let's try first and say "we have done all we could, but failed", if we fail.



OK.
As I said before, I would help you as my brother, but I don't want to make my brother delusional about having a success in these efforts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> OK.
> As I said before, I would help you as my brother, *but I don't want to make my brother delusional about having a success in these efforts *



You would be very surprised if you had known....... 

Anyways, i want to have the rest of the thoughts of Iranian users on the subject.

lets start with

@haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @Serpentine @mohsen @Ostad @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> You would be very surprised if you had known.......
> 
> Anyways, i want to have the rest of the thoughts of Iranian users on the subject.
> 
> lets start with
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @Serpentine @mohsen @Ostad @SOHEIL



You need to also add:
@Abii @iranigirl2 @bozorgmehr @Gilamard @Falon @S00R3NA @twilight @Uhuhu @Anaoshak 
@ای ایران @JEskandari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pathan02

Here is one of the reasons I love Iran, it's the last place in Asia that you will find Cheetahs. And just look at the large variety of wildlife. I hope you all enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Many many, thanks. Power will come from numbers.



rmi5 said:


> You need to also add:
> @Abii @iranigirl2 @bozorgmehr @Gilamard @Falon @S00R3NA @twilight @Uhuhu @Anaoshak
> @ای ایران @JEskandari



For the interested users;

Subject starts from the post #3919.

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 196

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Pathan02 said:


> Here is one of the reasons I love Iran, it's the last place in Asia that you will find Cheetahs. And just look at the large variety of wildlife. I hope you all enjoy.



Thank you brother for sharing this nice video



Sinan said:


> Many many, thanks. Power will come from numbers.



we need to know @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Ghulam-Alazhar @Surenas @Hussein opinions about your plan as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Another issue is if you see Arab users in "Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread:"

Please don't tease them. If you see them that means "they have come with good intentions and assessing the situation."


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@rmi5 
beinam islam bogus hast ke thank mizani?


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @rmi5
> beinam islam bogus hast ke thank mizani?



shoma manzouresh ra nafahmidi.
To gofti ke man migam bahai bogus hast.
Abii ham goft ke age intori bashe, man ham migam islam bogus hast. source e esbaat e harf ham khodam.
gerefti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> shoma manzouresh ra nafahmidi.
> To gofti ke man migam bahai bogus hast.
> Abii ham goft ke age intori bashe, man ham migam islam bogus hast. source e esbaat e harf ham khodam.
> gerefti?


are be har hal bahai din nist dada.kesi ham bahashun kari nadare age tabligh konan dasgir mishan


----------



## Abii

Pathan02 said:


> Here is one of the reasons I love Iran, it's the last place in Asia that you will find Cheetahs. And just look at the large variety of wildlife. I hope you all enjoy.


Neat mini doc, thanks. 

I'm actually more interested about that weird little fox that the cameras captured, now that was neat.

Too bad lions in Iran are now extinct. They were hunted to extinction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> are be har hal bahai din nist dada.kesi ham bahashun kari nadare age tabligh konan dasgir mishan



in *nazar e to* hast , na nazar e oun ha va shoma ya hich kas e dige i hagh e mamnou' kardan e ounhaa ya dineshoun ya kharaab kardan e ghabrestaan hashoun ra nadaarid.



Abii said:


> Neat mini doc, thanks.
> 
> I'm actually more interested about that weird little fox that the cameras captured, now that was neat.
> 
> Too bad lions in Iran are now extinct. They were hunted to extinction.



I have heard that only one Iranian lion is alive who lives in a zoo in Paris. But I am not sure about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> are be har hal bahai *din nist dada*.kesi ham bahashun kari nadare *age tabligh konan dasgir mishan*


Vaghti migan Iran keshvare jahan sevomie, nagin chera

Shomaha ba wahabiyaye arabestan donbale chi hastin, mardom to asiyaye sharghi va oroopa donbale chiyan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Abii said:


> Vaghti migan Iran keshvare jahan sevomie, nagin chera
> 
> Shomaha ba wahabiyaye arabestan donbale chi hastin, mardom to asiyaye sharghi va oroopa donbale chiyan.


Shoma ye zare in mojezate ghoran ro nega kon ta motevajeh beshi ghoran doroste
Miracles of the Qur'an - Modern Science Reveals New Miracles of the Qur'an


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> *Vaghti migan Iran keshvare jahan sevomie, nagin chera
> Shomaha ba wahabiyaye arabestan donbale chi hastin, mardom to asiyaye sharghi va oroopa donbale chiyan.*



az in nazar vaghean , va moteassefaaneh farghi beyn e Iran va arabestan nist. shia baraaye vahabi ha mesle bahai baraaye mullah ha hast.



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Shoma ye nega be chand ta mojezate ghoraan bendaz shayad iman avordi
> Miracles of the Qur'an - Modern Science Reveals New Miracles of the Qur'an
> albate age nagi tasadofie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

--------------


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@rmi5
bebin nemikhad jeloye un hame adam az bahayiyat defa koni.humanright ba in chiza fargh mikone!!!
un linkaram mibinam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @rmi5
> bebin nemikhad jeloye un hame adam az bahayiyat defa koni.humanright ba in chiza fargh mikone!!!



Can you understand what are human rights?


----------



## rmi5

why @Falon is suspended?!!!


----------



## Abii

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Shoma ye zare in mojezate ghoran ro nega kon ta motevajeh beshi ghoran doroste
> Miracles of the Qur'an - Modern Science Reveals New Miracles of the Qur'an


lol ma chi migim, in chi mige

Akhe gooz che rabti dare be shaghighe. 

Bahse dini vase chi mikoni? Baba, ma migim ke to hich ejazei nadari begi che dini doroste, che dini ghalate. Be to hich rabti nadare. 

Moteasefane, to Iran va Arabestan, dota keshvare jahan sevomi ke to gharne yekom dokoon baz kardan, amsale shoma to ghodratan. Natijasham hamin tavileyi ke mibini.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Dear @Serpentine

Can you please make these threads as sticky?

Iran sports thread
Iranian movies
Iran Tourism

These two threads are about general topics regarding Iran, and they have been updated multiple times, and it would be easier for members to access them, if they get sticky. Thanks


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> OK.
> As I said before, I would help you as my brother, but I don't want to make my brother delusional about having a success in these efforts



Mate, i had long discussions with Arabs. All i can say is, i have underestimated enmity between you. 

But i believe they have agreed a complaint message for mods which will be sent by every poster.

The complaint message have to be approved by each community before mass sending it to GHQ.

We will include Iranians, Turks, Arabs and every other nationality who complains about current situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i had long discussions with Arabs. All i can say is, i have underestimated enmity between you.
> 
> But i believe they have agreed a complaint message for mods which will be sent by every poster.
> 
> The complaint message have to be approved by each community before mass sending it to GHQ.
> 
> We will include Iranians, Turks, Arabs and every other nationality who complains about current situation.



I am sure you got a bad headache. Anyway, we need to listen opinions of other Iranian members as well, before making any decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i had long discussions with Arabs. All i can say is, i have underestimated enmity between you.
> 
> But i believe they have agreed a complaint message for mods which will be sent by every poster.
> 
> The complaint message have to be approved by each community before mass sending it to GHQ.
> 
> We will include Iranians, Turks, Arabs and every other nationality who complains about current situation.



@Sinan
I will explain your plan to my friends.



@haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @Serpentine @mohsen @Ostad @SOHEIL
@Abii @iranigirl2 @bozorgmehr @Gilamard @Falon @S00R3NA @twilight @Uhuhu@Anaoshak
@ای ایران @JEskandari @Ghulam-Alazhar

*دوستان،*

*این ترکیه ای‌ها میخوان که انگار یه جوری مثلا وساطت کنن بینِ ما و عرب ها، به این شکل که ما و عرب‌ها و آنها یه شکایتی به مدیرای سایت بکنیم که وضع بخش خاورمیانه را درست کنند، به این ترتیب که احتمالا یک تعدادی مدیر بفرستن به اون بخش و یه کم سخت بگیرند. البته این دوست ترکمون گفت که با عرب‌ها صحبت کرده، ولی‌ در هر صورت، من که چیزی توی پرفایلش ندیدم که با اونا صحبت کرده باشه، شاید هم قبلا باهاشون صحبت کرده یا اینکه توی یاهو یا جای دیگه صحبت کرده.
در هر صورت، چند تا موضوع به نظر من رسید:
یک اینکه مدیر‌های سایت به هزار و یک دلیل که خودتون میدونید همیشه طرفِ عرب‌ها را میگیرند، بنابرین این کمی‌ به معنی‌ زمینه دادنِ بیشتر به اون‌ها برای اذیت کردن کاربر‌های ایرانی‌ هست.
دو اینکه اگه خواستید با این پیشنهاد موافقت کنید، حتما شرط و شروط لازم پیشنهاد بدید که حقوق ما رعایت بشه، به توافق نرسیدن همیشه از یک توافق بد بهتر هست. پس به یکباره جواب مثبت یا منفی‌ ندید.
البته من خودم خیلی‌ توی بخش خاورمیانه نمیرم، ولی‌ برای کاربر‌هایی‌ که زیاد اونجا هستند، این موارد مهم هست.

امّا نکته یه جالب:
من ازش پرسیدم که اگه ترول کردن زیاد هست ، خوب یک مدت بخشِ خاورمیانه بسته بشه، ایشون به من گفت که انگار این پیشنهاد را داده ولی‌ مدیران به این دلیل که ترافیکِ سایت و کسبِ در آمدش، در این صورت پایین میاد، مخالفت کردند. قضاوت با خودتون

ببخشید که سرتون را درد آوردم، این خلاصه یه بحثی‌ بود که راجع به بخشِ خاورمیانه تازگیها به وجود آمده. لطفا نظرتون را به همین کاربر ترکی‌ که پستش را نقل قول کردم ، بگید.
ممنون*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anaoshak

Sinan said:


> Hey, Iranian bros. Can't you and Arab users make peace ?
> 
> You always go each others throat at the first opportunity....


The thing is, Personally i don't think the problem is with the Iranians.
It all started in the 1960's with the rising of pan-Arabism and Arabic nationalism.
And now, you add sectarianism to it too.
But of course Iranians are at fault too. Because some of them are also Chauvinistic. But they don't go around calling the Arabian Sea for the Persian sea or the Gulf of Oman for the Gulf of Iran etc.

And I've yet to see an Iranian Islamic figure saying It's OK to kill Sunnis. But I've seen plenty of Saudis, Wahabi figures saying that it's OK to kill Shia's , they are kafir according to them, especially Iranians. They are the ones promoting the violence and insults etc. Just look at this link for instance and listen carefully to what the toy gun actually says...how pathetic can you be?, 



And I've read a lot of comments here since joining from Arabs saying that Shia's are kafir and they will be killed etc. Yet i have not read Iranians saying it about their Sunni brothers.(I have read about them saying it of Wahabis,Jihadist killing muslims though here, but i have also read Sunnis say the same thing)

This is less of an Iranian-all Arab issue and more of an Iranian-Arabs in the Arabian peninsula issue, particularly the Saudis,western backed Arab leaders etc.
Some of the best relations Iran has is with Oman though. And we have had no issues with each other. They were one of the few Arab countries that were against the Iraqi invasion.

There is just a lot of Iranophobia,anti-shia's, anti-Iran views and thoughts.
Whenever something goes wrong at the Arabic countries, we are always blamed...With no proof whatsoever.
For instance, the Bahrain protests.
"In June, King Hamad established the Bahrain Independent Commission of Inquiry composed of international independent figures to assess the incidents. The report was released on 23 November and confirmed the Bahraini government's use of systematic torture and other forms of physical and psychological abuse on detainees, as well as other human rights violations.*It also rejected the government's claims that the protests were instigated by Shia Iran*. The report was criticised for not disclosing the names of individual abusers and extending accountability only to those who actively carried out human rights violations."
Yet, STILL they say that Iran is involved. As i said before, god forbid it has something to do with

Corruption
Discrimination against Shias
Unemployment
Slow pace of democratisation
Inspiration from concurrent regional protests.
What I'm saying is that, its just in a lot of their ideology to hate us. Either because _most Iranians _are Shia's Or because we are Iranians.
While as the general view of Iranians and Shia's is 




Now, i don't care for Iranians that are at fault either.
I don't care for the whole "we are the best, Arabs are lizard eating etc" all the normal insults. That's not cool.
But in most cases, the instigators are the Arabs.

I also had a discussion the other day with the Turkish brothers here about the Safavid's, which you might remember Sinan?
Where some Turkish user for instance used this as his proof of the "Safavids being Turks". And i couldn't reply because the thread was locked haha






Yet!
at the same time, same author....Vladimir Minorsky stated
"From the evidence available at the present time, it is certain that the Safavid family was of indigineous Iranian stock, and not of Turkish ancestry as it is sometimes claimed. It is probable that the family originated in Persian Kurdistan, and later moved to Azerbaijan, where they adopted the Azari form of Turkish spoken there, and eventually settled in the small town of Ardabil sometimes during the eleventh century."(Lol, it bugged me that i didn't get to post this before the thread was locked haha)
Anyway,i didn't Insult anyone, however i was insulted. But did not want to stoop down to their level so i just provided facts without the Insults.
There is just a lot of hate against Iranians.
Some of them might be called for but most of them aren't. And i haven't really insulted anyone per say, with the exception of calling them Stupid, Ignorant when they are, and saying things that are true. For instance the whole Persian Gulf thing the other day, I showed the guy 121 maps, from 6th to 20th century of it being referred to as the Persian Gulf. Yet the guy just refused to accept it. He even posted according to some, a fake map. (Don't know if it was), but the ones i posted predated that map with more than a Thousand years. And then HE started with the insults.

And let me ask you something Sinan....If you just happen to walk by a thread, and you see someone talking shit about the Ottoman empire, claiming it, and then say for instance "Yeah, well you Turks only made döner kebab during that time, the Ottomans were actually Greek,Arab or Persian because they spoke that language a lot in the Ottoman Empire", would you not react? And if the insults kept going on and on and get worse and worse. I think most people would react. Not all but most.

Anyway, I'm not saying all Arabs or Turks here are hating on Iranians.
I don't know you guys but You, Xenon, Yzd seem pretty cool, Yzd has made some insults towards me , or Iranians in general when we were speaking but after replying to them neutrally, with no real insults but just historical facts, he just said basically that some of the Iranians started it. And when you read the thread whenever it's an Iranian vs Arab thing going on, the Arabs are usually the Instigators...But the Iranians are also at fault most times. Saying stupid shit too.

Anyway, that's my point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Anaoshak said:


> The thing is, Personally i don't think the problem is with the Iranians.
> It all started in the 1960's with the rising of pan-Arabism and Arabic nationalism.
> And now, you add sectarianism to it too.
> But of course Iranians are at fault too. Because some of them are also Chauvinistic. But they don't go around calling the Arabian Sea for the Persian sea or the Gulf of Oman for the Gulf of Iran etc.
> 
> And I've yet to see an Iranian Islamic figure saying It's OK to kill Sunnis. But I've seen plenty of Saudis, Wahabi figures saying that it's OK to kill Shia's , they are kafir according to them, especially Iranians. They are the ones promoting the violence and insults etc. Just look at this link for instance and listen carefully to what the toy gun actually says...how pathetic can you be?,
> 
> 
> 
> And I've read a lot of comments here since joining from Arabs saying that Shia's are kafir and they will be killed etc. Yet i have not read Iranians saying it about their Sunni brothers.(I have read about them saying it of Wahabis,Jihadist killing muslims though here, but i have also read Sunnis say the same thing)
> 
> This is less of an Iranian-all Arab issue and more of an Iranian-Arabs in the Arabian peninsula issue, particularly the Saudis.
> Some of the best relations Iran has is with Oman though. And we have had no issues with each other. They were one of the few Arab countries that were against the Iraqi invasion.
> 
> There is just a lot of Iranophobia,anti-shia's, anti-Iran views and thoughts.
> Whenever something goes wrong at the Arabic countries, we are always blamed...With no proof whatsoever.
> For instance, the Bahrain protests.
> "In June, King Hamad established the Bahrain Independent Commission of Inquiry composed of international independent figures to assess the incidents. The report was released on 23 November and confirmed the Bahraini government's use of systematic torture and other forms of physical and psychological abuse on detainees, as well as other human rights violations.*It also rejected the government's claims that the protests were instigated by Shia Iran*. The report was criticised for not disclosing the names of individual abusers and extending accountability only to those who actively carried out human rights violations."
> Yet, STILL they say that Iran is involved. As i said before, god forbid it has something to do with
> 
> Corruption
> Discrimination against Shias
> Unemployment
> Slow pace of democratisation
> Inspiration from concurrent regional protests.
> What I'm saying is that, its just in a lot of their ideology to hate us. Either because _most Iranians _are Shia's Or because we are Iranians.
> While as the general view of Iranians and Shia's is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i don't care for Iranians that are at fault either.
> I don't care for the whole "we are the best, Arabs are lizard eating etc" all the normal insults. That's not cool.
> But in most cases, the instigators are the Arabs.
> 
> I also had a discussion the other day with Turkish brothers here about the Safavid's which you might remember Sinan?
> Where some Turkish user for instance used this as his proof of the "Safavids being Turks". And i couldn't reply because the thread was locked haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet!
> at the same time, same author....Vladimir Minorsky stated
> "From the evidence available at the present time, it is certain that the Safavid family was of indigineous Iranian stock, and not of Turkish ancestry as it is sometimes claimed. It is probable that the family originated in Persian Kurdistan, and later moved to Azerbaijan, where they adopted the Azari form of Turkish spoken there, and eventually settled in the small town of Ardabil sometimes during the eleventh century."
> And i didn't Insult anyone, however i was insulted. But did not want to stoop down to their level and just provided facts.
> There is just a lot of hate against Iranians.
> Some of them might be called for but most of them aren't. And i haven't really insulted anyone per say, with the exception of calling them Stupid, Ignorant when they are, and saying things that are true. For instance the whole Persian Gulf thing the other day, I showed the guy 121 maps, from 6th to 20th century of it being referred to as the Persian Gulf. Yet the guy just refused to accept it. He even posted according to some, a fake map. (Don't know if it was), but the ones i posted predated that map with more than a Thousand years. And then HE started with the insults.
> 
> And let me ask you something Sinan....If you just happen to walk by a thread, and you see someone talking shit about the Ottoman empire, claiming it, and then say for instance "Yeah, well you Turks only made döner kebab during that time, the Ottomans were actually Arab or Persian because they spoke that language a lot in the Ottoman Empire", would you not react? And if the insults kept going on and on and get worse and worse. I think most people would react. Not all but most.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not saying all Arabs or Turks here are hating on Iranians.
> I don't know you guys but You, Xenon, Yzd seem pretty cool, Yzd has made some insults towards me , or Iranians in general when we were speaking but after replying to them neutrally, with no real insults but just historical facts, he just said basically that some of the Iranians started it. And when you read the thread whenever it's an Iranian vs Arab thing going on, the Arabs are usually the Instigators...But the Iranians are also at fault most times. Saying stupid shit too.
> 
> Anyway, that's my point of view.



Thanks for you interesting response.
BTW, it seems that you have a good ability to write long articles as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anaoshak

rmi5 said:


> Thanks for you interesting response.
> BTW, it seems that you have a good ability to write long articles as well


Haha lets just hope anyone i write it to has the ability to tolerate reading them lol 

In any case, I hope some day that we all just get along.

I just had to add this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Anaoshak said:


> Haha lets just hope anyone i write it to has the ability to tolerate reading them lol
> 
> In any case, I hope some day that we all just get along.
> 
> I just had to add this


----------



## ASQ-1918

"Where some Turkish user for instance used this as his proof of the "Safavids being Turks"."

I didn't use that "as a proof of Safavids being Turks", do you have reading issues? Read what it says. And your comparision between that quote, and yours, basically a theory, is baseless.

What you need to remember with that theory is that it has little relevance to the time when Safavids rose, and especially to Shah Ismail. Obviously, even if Safavid ancestry were originally of non-Turkic origin (lets say IF, for the sake of discussion), they settled in Turkic Azerbaijan (as your quote says, according to that very theory, the Safavid ancestors adopted Azerbaijani Turkish after they settled in Azerbaijan, and that was nearly two centuries before Shah Ismail), and during all that time they would have undoubtedly have intermarriages with Turks of the region, Turks being the dominant group, and actual followers of the Safavid sect. The Safavid family even made royal intermariage with a well known Turkic dynasty, namely with the Aq Qoyunlu family. Shah Ismail was the grandson of Uzun Hasan on one side! Shah Ismail's Turkic blood is not something to be disputed, and he had even a Aq-Qoyunlu side to him like said, basically his other half, not any less significant than his Safavid half if we are to talk about his roots. Him being a poet in his native Azerbaijani is also a well known, and a significant fact. And your comparision about the usage of Persian in Ottoman Empire is groundless, as Persian was the lingua-france of the Muslim world, any educated person spoke it, much like the Latin during medieval Europe. On the other hand, Turkic was limited to its native speakers, and most of the Turkic empires had not even made the use of Turkic tongues. So its usage in Safavid Empire was indeed significant, as in comparision even Qajars in a later period would not make any use of it in their empire and state.

And apart from all that, it should be stressed that Safavid Empire was also Qizilbash Empire at the same time. This was an empire run by Turks, an empire whos military was provided by Turks.

Even the names of provinces, the titles were all Turkic. Name of a Safavid province was a Beglerbeglik, FYI. And governor of the province a Beglerbeg. Beglerbegs were exclusively chosen from various Turkic Qizilbash tribes.


----------



## Anaoshak

ASQ-1918 said:


> "Where some Turkish user for instance used this as his proof of the "Safavids being Turks"."
> 
> I didn't use that "as a proof of Safavids being Turks", do you have reading issues? Read what it says. And your comparision between that quote, and yours, basically a theory, is baseless.
> 
> What you need to remember with that theory is that it has little relevance to the time when Safavids rose, and especially to Shah Ismail. Obviously, even if Safavid ancestry were originally of non-Turkic origin (lets say IF, for the sake of discussion), they settled in Turkic Azerbaijan (as your quote says, according to that very theory, the Safavid ancestors adopted Azerbaijani Turkish after they settled in Azerbaijan, and that was nearly two centuries before Shah Ismail), and during all that time they would have undoubtedly have intermarriages with Turks of the region, Turks being the dominant group, and actual followers of the Safavid sect. The Safavid family even made royal intermariage with a well known Turkic dynasty, namely with the Aq Qoyunlu family. Shah Ismail was the grandson of Uzun Hasan on one side! Shah Ismail's Turkic blood is not something to be disputed, and he had even a Aq-Qoyunlu side to him like said, basically his other half, not any less significant than his Safavid half if we are to talk about his roots. Him being a poet in his native Azerbaijani is also a well known, and a significant fact.
> 
> And apart from all that, it should be stressed that Safavid Empire was also Qizilbash Empire at the same time. This was an empire run by Turks, an empire whos military was provided by Turks.
> 
> Even the names of provinces, the titles were all Turkic. Name of a Safavid province was a Beglerbeglik, FYI. And governor of the province a Beglerbeg. Beglerbegs were exclusively chosen from various Turkic Qizilbash tribes.


@Sinan 
Case in point

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Dear @Serpentine
> 
> Can you please make these threads as sticky?
> 
> Iran sports thread
> Iranian movies
> Iran Tourism
> 
> These two threads are about general topics regarding Iran, and they have been updated multiple times, and it would be easier for members to access them, if they get sticky. Thanks



Done. I merged Iranian music with movies topic to make a general thread.

Do you think it's also better to merge Iran tourism thread with 'This paradise is called Iran' thread, naming it 'Iranian tourism | Pictures from all over Iran' ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

Anaoshak said:


> @Sinan
> Case in point



What case in point? Read my post, what part of it do you disagree with?

Bad comparision on your part, let me ask you a question, do you understand the poetry of Khatai? So how can you say that his legacy (founder of the Safavid Empire, and the ultimate legacy of Safavids) are somehow more related to you? Most of his poetry had political, religious purpose, so the target of his activities were definetly not the Persians as we can understand.

That is exactly why I posted that quote about Khatai. What does it says? Those words are very revealing, actually.


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> رفیق این سیاستا که زمان احمدی نژاد ؟! بوده شما اینهمه ازش تعریف می کنی ,البته منم جز 2 سال آخر قبولش دارم



سلام
اصولا سیاست هدفمندی یارانه ها ، خودش یک دوره ی رکود رو برای کشور می آورد ( همون زمانی هم که اجراش کرد ، این رو گفته بودند ) این همراه شد با تحریم های به قول اوباما هوشمند ( حالا اینکه کی اطلاعات برای تحریم های هوشمند رو به غربی ها می داد جای بحث داره ) و یک نکته ای که همه فراموشش می کنند .... تو یک سال و نیم پایانی دولت ها ، بخصوص در دوره ی دوم ، اصولا کسی این ها رو جزو آدم هم حساب نمی کنه و برای انتخابات بعدی ، شروع می کنند به زیر آب زدنشون 

اینکه ما ایرانی ها عادت داریم تو سال های پایانی افراد رو بکوبیم ، یک چیز شناخته شده ای هست ... مثلا همون علی دایی رو همه می گفتند پیرمرد و به درد نخور و هزارتا فحش و بد و بیراه بهش می گفتند ولی حالا اگه از همون ها بپرسی ، می گند علی دایی حتی تو سال آخر بازیگریش هم از مهاجم های فعلی ما برتر بود ....



rmi5 said:


> @Sinan
> I will explain your plan to my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @Serpentine @mohsen @Ostad @SOHEIL
> @Abii @iranigirl2 @bozorgmehr @Gilamard @Falon @S00R3NA @twilight @Uhuhu@Anaoshak
> @ای ایران @JEskandari @Ghulam-Alazhar
> 
> *دوستان،*
> 
> *این ترکیه ای‌ها میخوان که انگار یه جوری مثلا وساطت کنن بینِ ما و عرب ها، به این شکل که ما و عرب‌ها و آنها یه شکایتی به مدیرای سایت بکنیم که وضع بخش خاورمیانه را درست کنند، به این ترتیب که احتمالا یک تعدادی مدیر بفرستن به اون بخش و یه کم سخت بگیرند. البته این دوست ترکمون گفت که با عرب‌ها صحبت کرده، ولی‌ در هر صورت، من که چیزی توی پرفایلش ندیدم که با اونا صحبت کرده باشه، شاید هم قبلا باهاشون صحبت کرده یا اینکه توی یاهو یا جای دیگه صحبت کرده.
> در هر صورت، چند تا موضوع به نظر من رسید:
> یک اینکه مدیر‌های سایت به هزار و یک دلیل که خودتون میدونید همیشه طرفِ عرب‌ها را میگیرند، بنابرین این کمی‌ به معنی‌ زمینه دادنِ بیشتر به اون‌ها برای اذیت کردن کاربر‌های ایرانی‌ هست.
> دو اینکه اگه خواستید با این پیشنهاد موافقت کنید، حتما شرط و شروط لازم پیشنهاد بدید که حقوق ما رعایت بشه، به توافق نرسیدن همیشه از یک توافق بد بهتر هست. پس به یکباره جواب مثبت یا منفی‌ ندید.
> البته من خودم خیلی‌ توی بخش خاورمیانه نمیرم، ولی‌ برای کاربر‌هایی‌ که زیاد اونجا هستند، این موارد مهم هست.
> 
> امّا نکته یه جالب:
> من ازش پرسیدم که اگه ترول کردن زیاد هست ، خوب یک مدت بخشِ خاورمیانه بسته بشه، ایشون به من گفت که انگار این پیشنهاد را داده ولی‌ مدیران به این دلیل که ترافیکِ سایت و کسبِ در آمدش، در این صورت پایین میاد، مخالفت کردند. قضاوت با خودتون
> 
> ببخشید که سرتون را درد آوردم، این خلاصه یه بحثی‌ بود که راجع به بخشِ خاورمیانه تازگیها به وجود آمده. لطفا نظرتون را به همین کاربر ترکی‌ که پستش را نقل قول کردم ، بگید.
> ممنون*




سلام

اصولا بنده اگه خود مدیران ارشد سایت هم بیاند و وساطت کنند ، هر وقت لازم دونستم حرف خودم رو می زنم ( حتی اگه به معنی اخراج از سایت باشه ) ... به قرار داد ها و توافقات هم هیچ الزامی ندارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Fast and Furious or Fast and Deadly.
Paul Walker Dead -- 'Fast & Furious' Actor In Fatal Car Crash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> Fast and Furious or Fast and Deadly.
> Paul Walker Dead -- 'Fast & Furious' Actor In Fatal Car Crash


 heif shod bande khoda, badam nemiumad azash, tuie f & f khub bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan
> I will explain your plan to my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @Serpentine @mohsen @Ostad @SOHEIL
> @Abii @iranigirl2 @bozorgmehr @Gilamard @Falon @S00R3NA @twilight @Uhuhu@Anaoshak
> @ای ایران @JEskandari @Ghulam-Alazhar
> 
> *دوستان،*
> 
> *این ترکیه ای‌ها میخوان که انگار یه جوری مثلا وساطت کنن بینِ ما و عرب ها، به این شکل که ما و عرب‌ها و آنها یه شکایتی به مدیرای سایت بکنیم که وضع بخش خاورمیانه را درست کنند، به این ترتیب که احتمالا یک تعدادی مدیر بفرستن به اون بخش و یه کم سخت بگیرند. البته این دوست ترکمون گفت که با عرب‌ها صحبت کرده، ولی‌ در هر صورت، من که چیزی توی پرفایلش ندیدم که با اونا صحبت کرده باشه، شاید هم قبلا باهاشون صحبت کرده یا اینکه توی یاهو یا جای دیگه صحبت کرده.
> در هر صورت، چند تا موضوع به نظر من رسید:
> یک اینکه مدیر‌های سایت به هزار و یک دلیل که خودتون میدونید همیشه طرفِ عرب‌ها را میگیرند، بنابرین این کمی‌ به معنی‌ زمینه دادنِ بیشتر به اون‌ها برای اذیت کردن کاربر‌های ایرانی‌ هست.
> دو اینکه اگه خواستید با این پیشنهاد موافقت کنید، حتما شرط و شروط لازم پیشنهاد بدید که حقوق ما رعایت بشه، به توافق نرسیدن همیشه از یک توافق بد بهتر هست. پس به یکباره جواب مثبت یا منفی‌ ندید.
> البته من خودم خیلی‌ توی بخش خاورمیانه نمیرم، ولی‌ برای کاربر‌هایی‌ که زیاد اونجا هستند، این موارد مهم هست.
> 
> امّا نکته یه جالب:
> من ازش پرسیدم که اگه ترول کردن زیاد هست ، خوب یک مدت بخشِ خاورمیانه بسته بشه، ایشون به من گفت که انگار این پیشنهاد را داده ولی‌ مدیران به این دلیل که ترافیکِ سایت و کسبِ در آمدش، در این صورت پایین میاد، مخالفت کردند. قضاوت با خودتون
> 
> ببخشید که سرتون را درد آوردم، این خلاصه یه بحثی‌ بود که راجع به بخشِ خاورمیانه تازگیها به وجود آمده. لطفا نظرتون را به همین کاربر ترکی‌ که پستش را نقل قول کردم ، بگید.
> ممنون*


هیچ کس نباید به عربها توهین کنه، این احتیاج به توافقنامه نداره. اصولا توهین کردن نشانه بی منطقی و بی فرهنگیه.
ولی واقعیتها رو هم باید گفت و به رخشون کشید. در ضمن اگر مستدل حرف بزنید مدیرای سایت هم کاری به کارتون ندارن. توی یه مورد که یه تاپیک علیه امام خمینی ایجاد کرده بودن با شکایت ایرانیها بسته شد، من یه مدرک مبنی بر جعلی بودن خبر براشون آوردم و خواستم که تاپیک کلا پاک بشه و اونها هم قبول کردن. بذارید عربها هر چی خواستند توهین کنن، این فقط بی شخصیتی خودشون رو نشون میده



Serpentine said:


> heif shod bande khoda, badam nemiumad azash, tuie f & f khub bud.


بله بازیگر خوبی بود ولی به قول خودشون:
Karma is a bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan
> I will explain your plan to my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @Serpentine @mohsen @Ostad @SOHEIL
> @Abii @iranigirl2 @bozorgmehr @Gilamard @Falon @S00R3NA @twilight @Uhuhu@Anaoshak
> @ای ایران @JEskandari @Ghulam-Alazhar
> 
> *دوستان،*
> 
> *این ترکیه ای‌ها میخوان که انگار یه جوری مثلا وساطت کنن بینِ ما و عرب ها، به این شکل که ما و عرب‌ها و آنها یه شکایتی به مدیرای سایت بکنیم که وضع بخش خاورمیانه را درست کنند، به این ترتیب که احتمالا یک تعدادی مدیر بفرستن به اون بخش و یه کم سخت بگیرند. البته این دوست ترکمون گفت که با عرب‌ها صحبت کرده، ولی‌ در هر صورت، من که چیزی توی پرفایلش ندیدم که با اونا صحبت کرده باشه، شاید هم قبلا باهاشون صحبت کرده یا اینکه توی یاهو یا جای دیگه صحبت کرده.
> در هر صورت، چند تا موضوع به نظر من رسید:
> یک اینکه مدیر‌های سایت به هزار و یک دلیل که خودتون میدونید همیشه طرفِ عرب‌ها را میگیرند، بنابرین این کمی‌ به معنی‌ زمینه دادنِ بیشتر به اون‌ها برای اذیت کردن کاربر‌های ایرانی‌ هست.
> دو اینکه اگه خواستید با این پیشنهاد موافقت کنید، حتما شرط و شروط لازم پیشنهاد بدید که حقوق ما رعایت بشه، به توافق نرسیدن همیشه از یک توافق بد بهتر هست. پس به یکباره جواب مثبت یا منفی‌ ندید.
> البته من خودم خیلی‌ توی بخش خاورمیانه نمیرم، ولی‌ برای کاربر‌هایی‌ که زیاد اونجا هستند، این موارد مهم هست.
> 
> امّا نکته یه جالب:
> من ازش پرسیدم که اگه ترول کردن زیاد هست ، خوب یک مدت بخشِ خاورمیانه بسته بشه، ایشون به من گفت که انگار این پیشنهاد را داده ولی‌ مدیران به این دلیل که ترافیکِ سایت و کسبِ در آمدش، در این صورت پایین میاد، مخالفت کردند. قضاوت با خودتون
> 
> ببخشید که سرتون را درد آوردم، این خلاصه یه بحثی‌ بود که راجع به بخشِ خاورمیانه تازگیها به وجود آمده. لطفا نظرتون را به همین کاربر ترکی‌ که پستش را نقل قول کردم ، بگید.
> ممنون*


زیاد فرقی نمیکنه اون چیزی که از دید ما مشکله از دید اونا نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Done. I merged Iranian music with movies topic to make a general thread.
> 
> Do you think it's also better to merge Iran tourism thread with 'This paradise is called Iran' thread, naming it 'Iranian tourism | Pictures from all over Iran' ?



Thank you @Serpentine jan. 
I think it is perfect now. I think you don't need to merge 'Iran tourism thread' with 'This paradise is called Iran' thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

agha hich tavafoghi baa een araba nakonin ha !! mikhaan maro ban konan faghat .

@rmi5 agha bayad mizadin too fake een yaro asq ashghal 

Iran nuclear deal: Saudi Arabia warns it will strike out on its own | Page 19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha hich tavafoghi baa een araba nakonin ha !! mikhaan maro ban konan faghat .
> 
> @rmi5 agha bayad mizadin too fake een yaro asq ashghal



man ham haghighatesh khoshbin nistam be inhaa.
oun ra velesh kon, ye post gozashte boud, behet fohsh daade boud, man ham reportesh kardam, ke postesh ra dar ja paak kardan. shaayad infraction ham behesh daadeh baashan. fekr konam be andaaze ye kaafi(ta dasteh) daakhelesh raft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man ham haghighatesh khoshbin nistam be inhaa.
> oun ra velesh kon, ye post gozashte boud, behet fohsh daade boud, man ham reportesh kardam, ke postesh ra dar ja paak kardan. shaayad infraction ham behesh daadeh baashan. fekr konam be andaaze ye kaafi(ta dasteh) daakhelesh raft



merci , are een ghazieye araba kheyli mashkooke .

hala che foshi dade bood ? jan man begoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> merci , are een ghazieye araba kheyli mashkooke .
> hala che foshi dade bood ? jan man begoo



hichchi, mesle in panturk haye nafahm ke fohsheshoun hamishe sag hast, gofte boud behet sag va ye khat ham be torki neveshte boud, ke baazam toush behet gofte boud sag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> hichchi, mesle in panturk haye nafahm ke fohsheshoun hamishe sag hast, gofte boud behet sag va ye khat ham be torki neveshte boud, ke baazam toush behet gofte boud sag.



sag  

che bad bakhtan ina 

mekhsi kholase

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

goftam miduni che juri mishe kire asbo andaze gereft 
sorry guys

haman kheyli joossh mizani taraf 15 saleshe umade paye net ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> goftam ...............
> sorry guys
> 
> haman kheyli joossh mizani taraf 15 saleshe umade paye net ..



lotfan postet ra paak kon, va gar na momkene infraction begiri.


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> If i came to know you guys. You are polite and mannered fellas. This is how i can describe Iranian users. Same goes to Arab users like Blackeagle, Al-hasani, Yzd Kalifa.







thank u dear brother for your very good effort , but i really dont think it's gonna happen between we and them .

they have so much hate .

@Ghulam-Alazhar 

mohammad jan , oon thread ke dari aks mizari bayad matn post koni na aks !!!

lotfan age fekr mikoni ke ye matlab khoob dari (ke khodet naneveshti ) post kon na aks !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

bashe dg ax nemizaram amma up nemikardi behtar bud alan mian arajif darbarye defae moghadas migan ... in malakhora va pakestania arzesh nadarn barashun pdf up kard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> bashe dg ax nemizaram amma up nemikardi behtar bud alan mian arajif darbarye defae moghadas migan ... in malakhora va pakestania arzesh nadarn barashun pdf up kard



pdf = pakistan defence forum  

manzour az pdf yek file nist , gharare ke tooye yek poroje biyaym va tarikh jango benevisim dobare .


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> pdf = pakistan defence forum
> 
> manzour az pdf yek file nist , gharare ke tooye yek poroje biyaym va tarikh jango benevisim dobare .


man fekr kardam manzurte matie,taze inaj umandam.behar hal in vahabia o arab ya hatte indiana arzesh nadaran.my choice
alan baz shoru mikonan vase jange ma ham bambul dar miaran unam tu in sharayet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> man fekr kardam manzurte matie,taze inaj umandam.behar hal in vahabia o arab ya hatte indiana arzesh nadaran.my choice
> alan baz shoru mikonan vase jange ma ham bambul dar miaran unam tu in sharayet



besporesh be man , mikham nazaram ke een etefagh biofte .

hala shoma javabeshoono nade felan , ye barname daram vasashoon


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> thank u dear brother for your very good effort , but i really dont think it's gonna happen between we and them .
> 
> they have so much hate .



Yeah, i learned it hard way from Arab users.... i can't believe the amount of hate... 

Anyways, take a look at this.

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 199

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Yeah, i learned it hard way from Arab users.... i can't believe the amount of hate...
> 
> Anyways, take a look at this.
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 199



i did before , i even thanked your post if u didnt notice    

but i myself dont think its applicable


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> besporesh be man , mikham nazaram ke een etefagh biofte .
> 
> hala shoma javabeshoono nade felan , ye barname daram vasashoon


Dadashi az avalesh midunestam,ina ro che be file haye jang ke to neshun bedi dadi.ina be khoone ma teshnan.faghta mishe az dast avardaye jadid begim na darbaye jangi ke unhame arab toosh koshte shodan.bavar man midunestam injuri mishe khatsam 3 s@ pish post bedam nadadam,goftam velesh kon bezar bala nayad.inja pore vahabio arabe dar morede bazi masael nemishe sobat kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Yeah, i learned it hard way from Arab users.... i can't believe the amount of hate...
> 
> Anyways, take a look at this.
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 199



At least we Iranians get along with you Turks. 

Despite some ridiculous disagreements, we don't have any major problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Iranian + Turks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

guy whats up? did i miss some thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> guy whats up? did i miss some thing?



not really   

slm , chetori dadash ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@Ostad
This is it 
PDF Project: Case study of IRAQ-IRAN WAR | Page 4


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine . agha ye thread tooye GH dorost kardam , boro bekhoon halesho bebar


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine . agha ye thread tooye GH dorost kardam , boro bekhoon halesho bebar


Kooja?

Alan mibinam in pesare khofash man jonun dare vagarna hame chi tu topic khub bud .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@hamna10


haman10 said:


> not really
> 
> slm , chetori dadash ?


khobam to chetori haman? emtahana chetor boud ?man ke tasmim gereftam az *shanbe* ayande bekhonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

dash haman in pesare khofash bad zaye karda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Kooja?
> 
> Alan mibinam in pesare khofash man jonun dare vagarna hame chi tu topic khub bud .



shoma moteasefane nemitooni bebini , oon ghesmat private hast va faghat modiran site va man mitoonim bebinim  




Ostad said:


> emtahana chetor boud ?man ke tasmim gereftam az *shanbe* ayande bekhonam.



mersi khoob bood !!! lol    

are manam hamishe be khodam migam yek saat dige shoro mikonam !  

ama yek saat mishe 1 rooz baad yek hafte va .......  



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> dash haman in pesare khofash bad zaye karda



pedaresho dar avordam , beshin va nega kon !!

ehtemalan ban she

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> shoma moteasefane nemitooni bebini , oon ghesmat private hast va faghat modiran site va man mitoonim bebinim


Man chetori modir besham ?



haman10 said:


> shoma moteasefane nemitooni bebini , oon ghesmat private hast va faghat modiran site va man mitoonim bebinim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mersi khoob bood !!! lol
> 
> are manam hamishe be khodam migam yek saat dige shoro mikonam !
> 
> ama yek saat mishe 1 rooz baad yek hafte va .......
> 
> 
> 
> pedaresho dar avordam , beshin va nega kon !!
> 
> ehtemalan ban she


mishe lotf koni begi che kar kardi konjkavam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ASQ-1918 said: ↑
> I would like to ask the haman10 to prove his claim, whether he speaks a word of Azerbaijani Turkish (as he claims to be an "Azeri"). So let me tell him: Dilimizi bilirsənsə, onda bir-iki söz söyləginən. Can you write your reply to this sentence in Azerbaijani Turkish?
> i'm sure this kind of bull shyt is not allowed in this forum .
> 
> post reported


haman in bache harf badi nazadeh,vagarna khodam halesho migereftam.manie harfi ke zadeh mishe:age zabanemon ro midouni yeki dota harf mikham behet bezanam.

@Ghulam-Alazhar :


Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Guy do u khnow how to measure a horsez body part ?? answer me


in postet ro pak kon on tohin nakarde boud vali shoma dari mikoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Man chetori modir besham ?
> 
> 
> mishe lotf koni begi che kar kardi konjkavam



modir een site ?    lol ye shart dare , oonam ine ke az terrorism hemayat koni . serpentine estesnaa hast 

================================

raftam va tooye oonja ke trolling karde bood , reportesh kardam .

mano be jaye to quote karde bood amdan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@Ostad
mr ostad chand saletune ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> haman in bache harf badi nazadeh,vagarna khodam halesho migereftam.manie harfi ke zadeh mishe:age zabanemon ro midouni yeki dota harf mikham behet bezanam.



midoonam , khastam injori be nazar biyad ke darin vesatat mikonin , va az manam kheyli hemayat nemikonin 

man kheyli sheytoonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Baba in haman adama shir mikone fosh bedam


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Baba in haman adama shir mikone fosh bedam


shoma nabayad sathe khodeto ta sathe ye sosmarkhor payin biari.albate man khodam ehtemalan ta payane roz ye 100 tayi be ina fosh bedam vali dorestesh in nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

atatwolf said:


> Greetings to Azerbaijani people of south-Azerbaijan and North-Azerbaijan.


And greeting to west Iran


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> Greetings to Azerbaijani people of south-Azerbaijan and North-Azerbaijan.



as i know u , i feel that this south-azerbaijan had a meaning inside it !!

anyhow greetings



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Baba in haman adama shir mikone fosh bedam


\
vala man hamchin ghalati nakardam !!!!

bar aks mage man nagoftam fosh nade ban mishi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> shoma nabayad sathe khodeto ta sathe ye sosmarkhor payin biari.albate man khodam ehtemalan ta payane roz ye 100 tayi be ina fosh bedam vali dorestesh in nist


Shomake asan fosh nemidi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> midoonam , khastam injori be nazar biyad ke darin vesatat mikonin , va az manam kheyli hemayat nemikonin
> 
> man kheyli sheytoonam


wise..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> modir een site ?    lol ye shart dare , oonam ine ke az terrorism hemayat koni . serpentine estesnaa hast
> 
> ================================
> 
> raftam va tooye oonja ke trolling karde bood , reportesh kardam .
> 
> mano be jaye to quote karde bood amdan


Chera yani to baraye una mohreye khatarnak tari hasti?rasti commnete manoki pak karde bud?


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Shomake asan fosh nemidi


khob badtarin fosh geir khanevadegi ma chie? hamonon sosmarkhore dige.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine . agha ye thread tooye GH dorost kardam , boro bekhoon halesho bebar



Int'l mod ha nemitunan bakhshe GHQ ro bebinan, man ham nemitunam! 

darbare chi hast hala?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> khob badtarin fosh geir khanevadegi ma chie? hamonon sosmarkhore dige.


Kojaye iran hastid?


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Int'l mod ha nemitunan bakhshe GHQ ro bebinan, man ham nemitunam!
> 
> darbare chi hast hala?



 

darbareye een yaro elite membereshoon ,mard khofashi !!

targomash kon be englisi esmesho


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Dustan che jri mishe senior shod?


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> darbareye een yaro elite membereshoon ,mard khofashi !!
> 
> targomash kon be englisi esmesho



are midunam, ono velesh kon, kolan rad dade, kheili ajib gharibe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> man to gesmate YASHASIN hastam.




Hale be nazare shomaha javabe in yaru khosh ro khub dadam ya bad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Dustan che jri mishe senior shod?


ye 1624 ta dige post bezari on vagt mishi senior member.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Chera sokut gefret?haman koja rafti ?

Mr ostad yashasin maro bordin.

migam susmar khor chill treath nist berim fuzuli konim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Chera sokut gefret?haman koja rafti ?
> 
> Mr ostad yashasin maro bordin.
> 
> migam susmar khor chill treath nist berim fuzuli konim ?


are mamnum bazi ro nadidam vali shenidam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Fekr mikonid kie?









Ostad said:


> are mamnum bazi ro nadidam vali shenidam.


Pas 2 atishe nisti.mesle inke haman ba bachehaye dg bahse khosusi mikone


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Fekr mikonid kie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pas 2 atishe nisti.mesle inke haman ba bachehaye dg bahse khosusi mikone


fek konam Darioush bashe.


----------



## atatwolf

ASQ-1918 said:


> "Where some Turkish user for instance used this as his proof of the "Safavids being Turks"."
> 
> I didn't use that "as a proof of Safavids being Turks", do you have reading issues? Read what it says. And your comparision between that quote, and yours, basically a theory, is baseless.
> 
> What you need to remember with that theory is that it has little relevance to the time when Safavids rose, and especially to Shah Ismail. Obviously, even if Safavid ancestry were originally of non-Turkic origin (lets say IF, for the sake of discussion), they settled in Turkic Azerbaijan (as your quote says, according to that very theory, the Safavid ancestors adopted Azerbaijani Turkish after they settled in Azerbaijan, and that was nearly two centuries before Shah Ismail), and during all that time they would have undoubtedly have intermarriages with Turks of the region, Turks being the dominant group, and actual followers of the Safavid sect. The Safavid family even made royal intermariage with a well known Turkic dynasty, namely with the Aq Qoyunlu family. Shah Ismail was the grandson of Uzun Hasan on one side! Shah Ismail's Turkic blood is not something to be disputed, and he had even a Aq-Qoyunlu side to him like said, basically his other half, not any less significant than his Safavid half if we are to talk about his roots. Him being a poet in his native Azerbaijani is also a well known, and a significant fact. And your comparision about the usage of Persian in Ottoman Empire is groundless, as Persian was the lingua-france of the Muslim world, any educated person spoke it, much like the Latin during medieval Europe. On the other hand, Turkic was limited to its native speakers, and most of the Turkic empires had not even made the use of Turkic tongues. So its usage in Safavid Empire was indeed significant, as in comparision even Qajars in a later period would not make any use of it in their empire and state.
> 
> And apart from all that, it should be stressed that Safavid Empire was also Qizilbash Empire at the same time. This was an empire run by Turks, an empire whos military was provided by Turks.
> 
> Even the names of provinces, the titles were all Turkic. Name of a Safavid province was a Beglerbeglik, FYI. And governor of the province a Beglerbeg. Beglerbegs were exclusively chosen from various Turkic Qizilbash tribes.


It is true that Safavids were Turkic people. Otherwise from where the all the Azeri people popped out from? It is no brainer. Really a pitty we have to discuss about this really. I guess certain people can't stomach that Azeri were the rulers of the whole region. Azeri people today are the most modern people in the region. With the permision of the almighty tengri from the altay mountains they will be the strongest force in the region again and the region will know peace and tranquility.


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> fek konam Darioush bashe.


bi soukhi
@haman10 
dada maskhare kardi yeho rafti ye robe montazeram javab bedi.chera yeho miri!



atatwolf said:


> It is true that Safavids were Turkic people. Otherwise from where the all the Azeri people popped out from? It is no brainer. Really a pitty we have to discuss about this really. I guess certain people can't stomach that Azeri were the rulers of the whole region. Azeri people today are the most modern people in the region. With the permision of the almighty tengri from the altay mountains they will be the strongest force in the region.


ok ok ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> bi soukhi
> @haman10
> dada maskhare kardi yeho rafti ye robe montazeram javab bedi.chera yeho miri!



ba salami dobare  , chi ru javab bedam dadash ?



atatwolf said:


> It is true that Safavids were Turkic people. Otherwise from where the all the Azeri people popped out from? It is no brainer. Really a pitty we have to discuss about this really. I guess certain people can't stomach that Azeri were the rulers of the whole region. Azeri people today are the most modern people in the region. With the permision of the almighty tengri from the altay mountains they will be the strongest force in the region again and the region will know peace and tranquility.



can you please refrain from posting racist comments in our chil thread ?

tnx in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

haman10 said:


> can you please refrain from posting racist comments in our chil thread ?
> 
> tnx in advance


What part of my text was racist?


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> ba salami dobare  , chi ru javab bedam dadash ?
> 
> 
> 
> can you please refrain from posting racist comments in our chil thread ?
> 
> tnx in advance


Dashi vasate sobat miri treat mikhuni.diruz rmi5 vasam sange tamum gozsht,didi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

Serpentine said:


> are midunam, ono velesh kon, kolan rad dade, kheili ajib gharibe.



Mesle inke axe Tehrano eshtebahi tu threade navy day gozashti Serpentine jan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Who is tengri? lol


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> What part of my text was racist?



what i meant was that all your posts are about race !! all of them !! its really disgusting pal !!

azeri people like me are iranian . period .



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Dashi vasate sobat miri treat mikhuni.diruz rmi5 vasam sange tamum gozsht,didi?



yep , that was not cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام

امروز رفتم دندون عقل رو کشیدم ... کلا نمی تونم حرف بزنم ...

@
*rmi5*

کشیدن دندون عقل تو ینگه دنیا ، چند می شه !؟

از اونجایی که نظام پزشکی ایران هم مثل مال آمریکاست ( آزاده ) می خوام بدونم ...

برای اطلاعات عمومی ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Who is tengri? lol



lol  who ?

btw , after a long long time this is your first post here ! 



twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> امروز رفتم دندون عقل رو کشیدم ... کلا نمی تونم حرف بزنم ...
> 
> @
> *rmi5*
> 
> کشیدن دندون عقل تو ینگه دنیا ، چند می شه !؟
> 
> از اونجایی که نظام پزشکی ایران هم مثل مال آمریکاست ( آزاده ) می خوام بدونم ...
> 
> برای اطلاعات عمومی ...



lol , che soalee miporsi dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## atatwolf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Who is tengri? lol


Tengri is one of the names for the primary chief deity in the religion of the early Turkic (Xiongnu, Hunnic, Bulgar) and Mongolic (Xianbei) peoples.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> lol  who ?



This dude:

It is true that Safavids were Turkic people. Otherwise from where the all the Azeri people popped out from? It is no brainer. Really a pitty we have to discuss about this really. I guess certain people can't stomach that Azeri were the rulers of the whole region. Azeri people today are the most modern people in the region. *With the permision of the almighty tengri from the altay mountains* they will be the strongest force in the region again and the region will know peace and tranquility.




> btw , after a long long time this is your first post here !



Life is bussssy.. these days .. haman jan.. 



atatwolf said:


> Tengri is one of the names for the primary chief deity in the religion of the early Turkic (Xiongnu, Hunnic, Bulgar) and Mongolic (Xianbei) peoples.



lol.. so u believe in "tengri" the diety now man?

I mean its one thing to be proud of ur ethnicity/race.. n honour your past whatever... but this is really going too far... !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Life is bussssy.. these days .. haman jan..



oh bro  i understand  

i wish u success in all aspects of life bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This dude:
> 
> It is true that Safavids were Turkic people. Otherwise from where the all the Azeri people popped out from? It is no brainer. Really a pitty we have to discuss about this really. I guess certain people can't stomach that Azeri were the rulers of the whole region. Azeri people today are the most modern people in the region. *With the permision of the almighty tengri from the altay mountains* they will be the strongest force in the region again and the region will know peace and tranquility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is bussssy.. these days .. haman jan..
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. so u believe in "tengri" the diety now man?
> 
> I mean its one thing to be proud of ur ethnicity/race.. n honour your past whatever... but this is really going too far... !


Yes dude Azery like today`s tabirz ardabil orumiah qazvin...


----------



## twilight

so lets ask another question from rmi5 : 

how much is your Internet bandwidth ... and how much you pay for it ( I mean your download and upload speed in KB .... ) 

I just want to know ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

tabirz?!


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Who is this angle lady ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Who is this angle lady ??



cute little girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This dude:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean its one thing to be proud of ur ethnicity/race.. n honour your past whatever... but this is really going too far... !


Why should I be ashamed of pre-islamic deity almighty tengri? We Turks both accept islam and our pre-islam religion. Also we use the word allah and tengri/tanri interchangably. They are the same thing in our vocab.


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Seyyed Hassan nasrollah` darling daughter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

atatwolf said:


> Why should I be ashamed of pre-islamic deity almighty tengri? We Turks both accept islam and our pre-islam religion. Also we use the word allah and tengri/tanri interchangably. They are the same thing in our vocab.



Who said abt being ashamed? as for interchangeable.. not really.. its like a hindu convert using Rams instead of God or Allah..

Also here ur talking abt "Tengri from Altai mountains" ... tell us does a diety give life or death ......... or Allah .. ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

No ones annoys @atatwolf here . He's my sweetheart . Got it ?

salam @Serpentine , man diruz ye soal azat porsidam , nadidish ya hal nakardi javab bedi ?

ya kam kam dari maro jeddi nemigiri ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Who said abt being ashamed? as for interchangeable.. not really.. its like a hindu convert using Rams instead of God or Allah..
> 
> Also here ur talking abt "Tengri from Altai mountains" ... tell us does a diety give life or death or Allah .. ?


There is only one god in my eyes. The almighty tengri.

"When the blue sky [Tengri] above and the brown earth below were created, between them a human being was created. Over the human beings, my ancestors Bumin Kagan and Istemi Kagan ruled. They ruled people by Turkish laws, they led them and succeeded"


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

atatwolf said:


> There is only one god in my eyes. The almighty tengri.
> 
> "When the blue sky [Tengri] above and the brown earth below were created, between them a human being was created. Over the human beings, my ancestors Bumin Kagante and Istemi Kagan ruled. They ruled people by Turkish laws, they led them and succeeded"



oh ok.. plz tell us more abt ur religion...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

AL__________________________________HASANI BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNED!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> oh ok.. plz tell us more abt ur religion...


There is nothing to tell. Tengri is great.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

atatwolf said:


> There is nothing to tell. Tengri is great.



Just asking abt your religion... he or she might be great for you... but we dnt know anything abt Tengrism or whatever u call it my frnd... tell us abt its traditions,festivals,laws.. dos n donts?



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> AL__________________________________HASANI BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNED!



Why what did he do?



atatwolf said:


> There is only one god in my eyes. The almighty tengri.
> 
> "*When the blue sky [Tengri] above and the brown earth below were created*, between them a human being was created. Over the human beings, my ancestors Bumin Kagan and Istemi Kagan ruled. They ruled people by Turkish laws, they led them and succeeded"


 
Who created Tengri?


----------



## Ostad

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> AL__________________________________HASANI BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNED!


sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ostad said:


> sure?



No hes not..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just asking abt your religion... he or she might be great for you... but we dnt know anything abt Tengrism or whatever u call it my frnd... tell us abt its traditions,festivals,laws.. dos n donts?


In Tengriism, the meaning of life is seen as living in harmony with the surrounding world. Tengriist believers view their existence as sustained by the eternal blue Sky, Tengri, the fertile Mother-Earth, spirit Eje, and a ruler who is regarded as the holy spirit of the Sky. Heaven, Earth, the spirits of nature and the ancestors provide every need and protect all humans. By living an upright and respectful life, a human being will keep his world in balance and maximize his personal power Wind Horse.
It is said that the Huns of the Northern Caucasus believed in two gods. One is called _Tangri han_ (that is _Tengri Khan_), who is thought to be identical to the Persian Aspandiat, and for whom horses were sacrificed. The other is called Kuar, whose victims are struck down by lightning.[6]

It is actively practised in Sakha, Buryatia, Tuva and Mongolia in parallel with Tibetan Buddhism and Burkhanism.[9]

In Turkey, nazar are extensively used by almost everyone in their houses, in/on vehicles, baby clothes and even on buildings. People observe traditions like hanging rags on trees; dropping water on someone's moving car wishing them to return very soon (like saying, "go like water, come like water"); knocking on wood three times with your right hand when an unwanted situation occurs, to prevent bad spirits from hearing about it; the importance of the number 40; wearing a ribbon-headwrap (_lohusa tacı_) right after a woman gives birth; doing ceremonies for beloved persons on seventh (yedisi), fortieth (kırkı) and fifty-second (elli-ikisi) days after their death are some examples linked to Tengrism. An idiom in Turkish which is used when one feels too ashamed of something — "Yerin yedi kat altına girdim which means "I have gone into the seventh floor of the ground" — is linked to Tengrism. Barış Manço made a song called "Lady of the seventh sky" in 1975. (In Tengrism, it is believed that the earth and the sky have seven floors/sections.)

For 40 days after the birth, the newborn baby and their mother are required to stay in the home. On the fortieth day, a special ceremony is done that is called _Kırklama_ or _Kırk çıkarma_.[10] On that day, baby is taken in a special bath called _Kırk banyosu_ (bath of 40). Forty stones which were collected from 40 places are dropped into the water with a gold coin to give the baby a nice fortune. This water is taken 40 times and then dropped again onto the water while cleaning the baby's head. After the bath, special clothes are put on the baby for a special visit to the house of the grandparents called _Kırk uçurma evi_. This first visit is believed to be very important.

Drinking Turkish coffee with your friend is believed to be worth 40 years of friendship. (The expression 'Bir fincan kahvenin kırk yıl hatırı vardır' means 'Drinking one cup of Turkish coffee together with your friend will not be forgotten for 40 years.')[11] There is a convectional rainfall type in Turkey called Kırkikindi (Kırk+ikindi, where ikindi means mid-afternoon) which is believed to fall 40 days.

In Turkey, amongs the children, Moon is called _Ay Dede_ (Moon The Grandfather) who is considered to be the moon-god living in the sixth floor of the sky. At nights, tales are being told about him to children by their parents for them to go to sleep. The nursery rhyme _ay dede ay dede, senin evin nerede?_ (Grandfather Moon, Grandfather Moon, where is your home?) is popular amongs the children.

The word _Kyrgyz_ means _We are forty_ in the Kyrgyz language. Regarding to the importance of the number, Kyrgyzstan's flag has a symbol of 40 uniformly spaced rays. A legendary hero called Manas is believed to have 40 regional clans. Tengrist Khazars aided Heraclius by sending 40,000 soldiers during a joint Byzantine-Göktürk operation against Persians.

A number of Kyrgyz politicians are actively pushing Tengrism, to fill the ideological void. Dastan Sarygulov, secretary of state and formerly chair of the Kyrgyz state gold mining company, has established Tengir Ordo (tr) (Army of Tengri) which is a civic group that seeks to promote the values and traditions of the Tengrism.[12]

There is a Tengrist society in Bishkek, which officially claims almost 500,000 followers and an international scientific center of Tengrist studies. Both institutions are run by Dastan Sarygulov, the main theorist of Tengrism in Kyrgyzstan and a member of the Parliament.

Publications committed to the subject of Tengrism are more and more frequently published in scientific journals of human sciences in Kyrgyzstan as well as in Kazakhstan. The partisans of this movement endeavor to influence the political circles and have succeeded in spreading their concepts into the governing bodies. Kazakhstan’s President Nursultan Nazarbayev and even more frequently former Kyrgyz president Askar Akayev have several times mentioned that Tengrism as the national and “natural” religion of the Turkic peoples.


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

bab chera hishki harf nemizabe?haman koja raft


----------



## Ostad

Esfand said:


> tabirz?!


who is tabriz?


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> are midunam, ono velesh kon, *kolan rad dade*, kheili ajib gharibe.



@Serpentine
mibinam ke estelaahaat e makhsous e man ra estefaade mikoni?




Ostad said:


> ye *1624 ta* dige post bezari on vagt mishi senior member.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Yes dude Azery like today`s tabirz ardabil orumiah qazvin...





Ostad said:


> who is tabriz?


It is Azeri city. Not a person.


----------



## Ostad

atatwolf said:


> It is Azeri city. Not a person.


i was joking....


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Dashi vasate sobat miri treat mikhuni.diruz rmi5 vasam sange tamum gozsht,didi?



Haji harfet khob mozakhraf boud dige, man ke alaki gir nemidam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just asking abt your religion... he or she might be great for you... but we dnt know anything abt Tengrism or whatever u call it my frnd... tell us abt its traditions,festivals,laws.. dos n donts?
> 
> 
> 
> Why what did he do?
> 
> 
> 
> Who created Tengri?


All bullshit he is psychological 
Iran seizes two Saudi fishing vessels in the gulf | Page 20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> امروز رفتم دندون عقل رو کشیدم ... کلا نمی تونم حرف بزنم ...
> 
> @
> *rmi5*
> 
> کشیدن دندون عقل تو ینگه دنیا ، چند می شه !؟
> 
> از اونجایی که نظام پزشکی ایران هم مثل مال آمریکاست ( آزاده ) می خوام بدونم ...
> 
> برای اطلاعات عمومی ...


Nemidounam vaalaa, khoshbakhtaneh man hich vaght moshkel dandoun nadaashtam.

vali fekr mikonam ke ye chand sad dollari baayad beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

Pathan02 said:


> Here is one of the reasons I love Iran, it's the last place in Asia that you will find Cheetahs. And just look at the large variety of wildlife. I hope you all enjoy.



Its a shame that we have so many brainless hunters who do hunting as sports and kill the whole family including cubs(wolves, bear,deer etc)...Sometimes i am happy that we dont have such rich variety of wild life here..It would be a torment for them trying to survive here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> so lets ask another question from rmi5 :
> 
> how much is your Internet bandwidth ... and how much you pay for it ( I mean your download and upload speed in KB .... )
> 
> I just want to know ....



with more than 30 dollars a month, you can have a very good internet connection, I mean something about 20M speed



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Seyyed Hassan nasrollah` darling daughter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> with more than 30 dollars a month, you can have a very good internet connection, I mean something about 20M speed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> with more than 30 dollars a month, you can have a very good internet connection, I mean something about 20M speed



what was that  sign ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> AL__________________________________HASANI BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNED!



Why should we be happy when one of the respected members of the forum is banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Why should we be happy when one of the respected members of the forum is banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> It is Azeri city. Not a person.


Thanks , we did not know that




Ostad said:


>


Why?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Why should we be happy when one of the respected members of the forum is banned?


he is not banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Na fekr konam 50 dollar 20 meg bedan ba 30 dollar 5 meg midan


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> what was that  sign ?



It was for @Ghulam-alzahra 's post. it was pretty weird for me.


----------



## haman10

nice new avatar @DESERT FIGHTER 

whats that ?



rmi5 said:


> It was for @Ghulam-alzahra 's post. it was pretty weird for me.



i know , i mean what was weird ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Thanks , we did not know that
> 
> 
> 
> Why?!!!


because i have much more speed than you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> he is not banned.



LOL , not a surprise, maybe one of mods has banned him *mistakenly*, because he is a very respected member in the forum. and they have fixed the issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mighty Priest King:









Im into Priest Kingism.. 

@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> because i have much more speed than you guys.



mine is 4 mb/s and is considered high speed here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> nice new avatar @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> whats that ?
> 
> 
> 
> i know , i mean what was weird ?



Never mind, lets talk about it later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im into Priest Kingism..



it really has a rotflmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

atatwolf said:


> It is Azeri city. Not a person.



correct, Iranian city

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> LOL , not a surprise, maybe one of mods has banned him *mistakenly*, because he is a very respected member in the forum. and they have fixed the issue


mod behesh goft age dobare tohin koni banet mikonam,dustemon fekr kard bannesh kardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> because i have much more speed than you guys.



Really?!!!
come on ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Never mind, lets talk about it later



yep , dont forget it . we really should talk 

i read your anti-islamic comments on another thread and u expanded your opinions to all iranians .

lets talk later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> correct, Iranian city



lol , dont reply him . he is so famous 



Ostad said:


> guys i was joooooooooooooooookig.



he is talking about atatwolf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> lol , dont reply him . he is so famous
> 
> 
> 
> he is talking about atatwolf



Why?!!! he is @S00R3NA 's sweetheart.
in addition, he bring the fun in the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Really?!!!
> come on ...


age sorati ke to har sanie etalate ma tavasot baradaranemon check mishe ro dar nazar begiri mal man bishtare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> age sorati ke to har sanie etalate ma tavasot baradaranemon check mishe ro dar nazar begiri mal man bishtare.


Now, I Got it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Esfand said:


> correct, Iranian city


If it is Iranian city, why do they speak Azeri language? The predominant language spoken in Tabriz is Azerbijanian, which belongs to the western group of southwestern, or Oghuz, branch of Turkic language family. It has a high degree of intelligibility with Anatolian Turkish


----------



## Ostad

View attachment 11155




atatwolf said:


> If it is Iranian city, why do they speak Azeri language? The predominant language spoken in Tabriz is Azerbijanian, which belongs to the western group of southwestern, or Oghuz, branch of Turkic language family. It has a high degree of intelligibility with Anatolian Turkish


whatever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Guys, why did you annoyed atawolf?
I wanted to know about his "daddy wolf" in his avatar and tengri


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> Guys, why did you annoyed atawolf?
> I wanted to know about his "daddy wolf" and tengri


Have you ever visited Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

atatwolf said:


> If it is Iranian city, why do they speak Azeri language? The predominant language spoken in Tabriz is Azerbijanian, which belongs to the western group of southwestern, or Oghuz, branch of Turkic language family. It has a high degree of intelligibility with Anatolian Turkish




Iranian peoples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> Have you ever visited Iran?



yes

@haman10 
ghaziye daareh tarsnaak mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> If it is Iranian city, why do they speak Azeri language? The predominant language spoken in Tabriz is Azerbijanian, which belongs to the western group of southwestern, or Oghuz, branch of Turkic language family. It has a high degree of intelligibility with Anatolian Turkish



yep ! 

anyway , i really like u dude  

if you are in love with us , then join iran 



rmi5 said:


> yes



you were born in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> yes
> 
> @haman10
> ghaziye daareh tarsnaak mishe


If you really did you would encountered grey wolves in Tabriz.



haman10 said:


> yep !
> 
> anyway , i really like u dude
> 
> if you are in love with us , then join iran
> 
> 
> 
> you were born in it


I like you too but I don't think you will love turan.  You still can't get over the Seljuks and Safavids 



Esfand said:


> Iranian peoples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks but no thanks. I don't waste time reading wikipedia


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> If you really did you would encountered grey wolves in Tabriz.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> you were born in it


Anyway, in both cases, his question and my answer make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> I like you too but I don't think you will love turan.



*Tūrān* (Persianتوران) is the Persian name[1] for a region around Central Asia, literally meaning "the land of the Tur". As described below, the original Turanians are an Iranian[2][3][4] tribe of the Avestan age. As a people the "Turanian" are one of the two Iranian peoples both descending from the Persian Fereydun but with different domains and often at war with each other.[5][6] In fact according to the _Shahnameh's_ account, at least 1,500 years later after the _Avesta_, the nomadic tribes who inhabited these lands were ruled by *Tūr*, who was the emperor Fereydun's elder son. The association with Turks is also primarily based on the _Shahnameh's_ geographical account where Turkification of Central Asia was partially completed during that time.[7]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> If you really did you would encountered grey wolves in Tabriz.



Actually, I have seen a couple of them, So? don't you wanna explain us about it by yourself?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

grey wolf is a beautiful animal (not talkin abt the gang)... i had one as a pet...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> grey wolf is a beautiful animal (not talkin abt the gang)... i had one as a pet...



as a pet?! then you must have had it since it was a puppy, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Esfand said:


> as a pet?! then you must have had it since it was a puppy, right?



Yes my cook had caught it.. raised it myself..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes my cook had caught it.. raised it myself..


i like to have one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ostad said:


> i like to have one too.



U might find them in the wilderness of sistan aswell..



But u might face issues.. raising it in a city .. or with ur family..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

atatwolf said:


> If it is Iranian city, why do they speak Azeri language? The predominant language spoken in Tabriz is Azerbijanian, which belongs to the western group of southwestern, or Oghuz, branch of Turkic language family. It has a high degree of intelligibility with Anatolian Turkish




Based on your logic, a city such as "Van", can't be considered as Turkish since the city's population is mainly Kurdish.


----------



## ASQ-1918

@Ostad

Haralısan? Dilimizi bilirsənmi?


----------



## haman10

u know guys , i hate trolls .



ASQ-1918 said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Haralısan? Dilimizi bilirsənmi?



edited your post emil ?


----------



## ASQ-1918

Well, start with not repeating the same discussions over and over. Aren't you guys tired of repeating the same things, honestly?

My name is not that, and I think I have explained that the other user who had posted on some Iranian website has nothing to do with me, I also post on disput.az etc...with this name. I was even accused of posting on 4chan and other websites here (someone who used this name), websites I haven't even visited in my life, what the hell?

Why are you so interested in what I edited? It wasn't anything "important", don't worry.


----------



## haman10

u know dude , i told u , you are really a troll mate .

cut the non-sense dude . act like a grown up . i know u have cursed me in a post and u called me sth that u deserve it yourself (the post was deleted by mods). still i'm okey with it .

just do me a favor and forget it . will u ?


----------



## Ostad

ASQ-1918 said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Haralısan? Dilmizi bilirsənmi?
> 
> Birdə burda "uşaq" olan varsa oda mən deyiləm, əmil olginən.


man chog sizin alphabetizinan tanish dayiram .
ama galan ay turki kelasi na sabtenam elamisham.siz hardaolusuz?man tabrizdiyam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Am I? What are you then? And think of it, when I reply to you guys, I reply to a horde all alone myself. Eventually you get into my nerves. But why do you guys need to be all superior all the time? Ask yourself that.

I didn't insult you or anything, I wanted to know whether or not you knew the language, and you don't even know what I wrote. Rmi5 thinks I called someone or someone's language a "dog", which I didn't. Moreover, you yourself are very good with insults...



Ostad said:


> man chog sizin alphabetizinan tanish dayiram .
> ama galan ay turki kelasi na sabtenam elamisham.siz hardaolusuz?man tabrizdiyam.



Örgənmək çətin deyil, Latin əlifbasını bilirsənsə bir-iki dəyqəyə bizim əlifbanıda örgənərsən. Bilmək istədiyin bir şey varsa mənə soruşginən.

Lap yaxşı, mən Bakıdan (əslən başqa yerliyəm özüm, ancaq orda yaşamışam).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@haman10 ,@ASQ-1918 would you guys stop. i dont see what are you fighting over .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@ASQ-1918 you know what i think mate ?

with all due respect ? that are here because your gov. tells u ... u know what i mean ?

anyhow your ppl are mine too , azerbaijan was forced independent from iran by russia .

so your an iranian just as i am . my heart beats for azerbaijan . my grand grand grand pa lived in tabriz .

when i had a trip to ardebil , i saw a lot of north azerbaijani brothers and sisters . ... 

still this doesnt change the fact that normal azerbaijani people dont think like u .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ASQ-1918 said:


> Am I? What are you then? And think of it, when I reply to you guys, I reply to a horde all alone myself. Eventually you get into my nerves. But why do you guys need to be all superior all the time? Ask yourself that.
> 
> I didn't insult you or anything, I wanted to know whether or not you knew the language, and you don't even know what I wrote. Rmi5 thinks I called someone or someone's language a "dog", which I didn't. Moreover, you yourself are very good with insults...
> 
> 
> 
> Örgənmək çətin deyil, Latin əlifbasını bilirsənsə bir-iki dəyqəyə bizim əlifbanıda örgənərsən. Bilmək istədiyin bir şey varsa mənə soruşginən.
> 
> Lap yaxşı, mən Bakıdan (əslən başqa yerliyəm özüm, ancaq orda yaşamışam).


alphabet dan alava bazi kalama lar fargili di olari da orgashmak istiyourum, Baki da oza yaxsidi?


----------



## haman10

p.s : Mən Kirmanşah dən edirəm ; i hope google translate works just fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman mituni aksaye manu to post in Iran seizes two Saudi fishing vessels in the gulf | Page 21 chek koni man ro servere site upload kardam ama engar dorost uplad nashode?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

haman10 said:


> p.s : Mən Kirmanşah dən edirəm ; i hope google translate works just fine



Shoma kord hastin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> p.s : Mən Kirmanşah dən edirəm ; i hope google translate works just fine


close enough.

@ASQ-1918 manin azaiz dustum bu Haman yaxchi olundi fagat hislanada biraz ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Gilamard said:


> Shoma kord hastin?



na man azeri hastam 



Ostad said:


> haman mituni aksaye manu to post in Iran seizes two Saudi fishing vessels in the gulf | Page 21 chek koni man ro servere site upload kardam ama engar dorost uplad nashode?



its okey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

Ostad said:


> alphabet dan alava bazi kalama lar fargili di olari da orgashmak istiyourum, Baki da oza yaxsidi?



Dediyim kimi, mənə soruşabilərsən istəsən. 

Yaxşıdı. 

Hərnəysə, burda sizi görməyimə sevindim. Mən özüm heç başqalarına yamanlıq arxasınca deyiləm burda, ancaq bəzən adamı hirsləndirirlər. Adam kimi danışsalar, adam kimi söhbət olar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> na man azeri hastam
> 
> 
> 
> its okey


degat kardi vagti reply mikonan aksa be matn tandil mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> No ones annoys @atatwolf here . He's my sweetheart . Got it ?
> 
> salam @Serpentine , man diruz ye soal azat porsidam , nadidish ya hal nakardi javab bedi ?
> 
> ya kam kam dari maro jeddi nemigiri ?


Salam, ekhtiar dari dadash. Rastesh yadam nemiad, shaiadam didamo yadam rafte, mishe yebar dg beporsi?



rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> mibinam ke estelaahaat e makhsous e man ra estefaade mikoni?



Bavar kon ghablan ham shenide budam ino.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ASQ-1918 said:


> Dediyim kimi, mənə soruşabilərsən istəsən.
> 
> Yaxşıdı.
> 
> Hərnəysə, burda sizi görməyimə sevindim. Mən özüm heç başqalarına yamanlıq arxasınca deyiləm burda, ancaq bəzən adamı hirsləndirirlər. Adam kimi danışsalar, adam kimi söhbət olar.


tashakorlar, kamelan doz (doğruyu).
man sizin kimin azari kardeşi molagat elemadan seviniram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> degat kardi vagti reply mikonan aksa be matn tandil mishe.



are , chon az khod server site vase upload estefade mikoni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

"Tamamıyla düz deyirsiniz" desəniz daha düz olar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

cheghad harf mizani ah


----------



## Ostad

ASQ-1918 said:


> "Tamamıyla düz deyirsiniz" desəniz daha düz olar.



*Tamamıyla düz deyirsiniz.*



haman10 said:


> cheghad harf mizani ah


mano migi?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> mano migi?!



loos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

haman10 said:


> @ASQ-1918 you know what i think mate ?
> 
> with all due respect ? that are here because your gov. tells u ... u know what i mean ?
> 
> anyhow your ppl are mine too , azerbaijan was forced independent from iran by russia .
> 
> so your an iranian just as i am . my heart beats for azerbaijan . my grand grand grand pa lived in tabriz .
> 
> when i had a trip to ardebil , i saw a lot of north azerbaijani brothers and sisters . ...
> 
> still this doesnt change the fact that normal azerbaijani people dont think like u .


That is not true. I talked to tons of Azeri from South-Azerbaijan (Now Iran). And they all say their hearts beat for Azerbaijan. They have family from there and to whom do you think they feel closer, to their blood brothers in the north, or farsi who call them insects or donkey? The answer is obvious. Also when president Gul visited Tabriz. Turkish flags and Azeri flags were everywhere. How can you say they hate Azerbaijani when Azeri in Iran are even excited when seeing Anatolian Turks. Obviously Iranians supremacy will lead to disaster. You think you are superior when Azeri ruled all over Persians in the time of Safavids and Seljuk Empire before that.



haman10 said:


> p.s : Mən Kirmanşah dən edirəm ; i hope google translate works just fine


No it didn't work well..


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> That is not true. I talked to tons of Azeri from South-Azerbaijan (Now Iran). And they all say their hearts beat for Azerbaijan. They have family from there and to whom do you think they feel closer, to their blood brothers in the north, or farsi who call them insects or donkey? The answer is obvious. Also when president Gul visited Tabriz. Turkish flags and Azeri flags were everywhere. How can you say they hate Azerbaijani when Azeri in Iran are even excited when seeing Anatolian Turks. Obviously Iranians supremacy will lead to disaster. You think you are superior when Azeri ruled all over Persians in the time of Safavids and Seljuk Empire before that.



pal , i really dont know who let u in again . any sort , me and 2 other members here are azeri . okey pal ?

our hearts (the heart of all iranians) beat for azerbaijan , and inshaalah it'll come back to its homeland iran . i cant believe the load of racism u have !! its 2014 pal !!! in iran the supreme leader is azeri , we dont care about race thats why we are advancing .

still dude , at least in this thread , racist separatist idea's are not allowed . as i hate trolling , i wont troll back . but this doesnt mean u can spew anything u feel suited .

as i said before , pls refrain from commenting about iran . thank u .
============

hi brother ! lol  it seems some turk members really dont want to make a peace with iranians !!! 

after islamic faith , now the time is ripe for atatwolf .

please control him if u can @Neptune



atatwolf said:


> No it didn't work well..



its okey pal , its okey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

haman10 said:


> pal , i really dont know who let u in again . any sort , me and 2 other members here are azeri . okey pal ?
> 
> our hearts (the heart of all iranians) beat for azerbaijan , and inshaalah it'll come back to its homeland iran . i cant believe the load of racism u have !! its 2014 pal !!! in iran the supreme leader is azeri , we dont care about race thats why we are advancing .
> 
> still dude , at least in this thread , racist separatist idea's are not allowed . as i hate trolling , i wont troll back . but this doesnt mean u can spew anything u feel suited .
> 
> as i said before , pls refrain from commenting about iran . thank u .
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 :
> 
> hi brothers ! lol  it seems some turk members really dont want to make a peace with iranians !!!
> 
> after islamic faith , now the time is ripe for atatwolf .


For some reason you need google translate to prove you can speak Azerbaijani.... hahah. Good try buddy. Keep spreading lies that Azeri in Iran hate Azeri in Azerbaijan. Don't cry to admins because people correct your lies. Azeri in Iran luvvv Azeri, doesn't matter from where. I don't even get why you THINK Azeri in Iran hate their kin in the independent north. Obviously you are trolling or something.


----------



## Neptune

haman10 said:


> pal , i really dont know who let u in again . any sort , me and 2 other members here are azeri . okey pal ?
> 
> our hearts (the heart of all iranians) beat for azerbaijan , and inshaalah it'll come back to its homeland iran . i cant believe the load of racism u have !! its 2014 pal !!! in iran the supreme leader is azeri , we dont care about race thats why we are advancing .
> 
> still dude , at least in this thread , racist separatist idea's are not allowed . as i hate trolling , i wont troll back . but this doesnt mean u can spew anything u feel suited .
> 
> as i said before , pls refrain from commenting about iran . thank u .
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 :
> 
> hi brothers ! lol  it seems some turk members really dont want to make a peace with iranians !!!
> 
> after islamic faith , now the time is ripe for atatwolf .
> 
> please control him if u can @Neptune
> 
> 
> 
> its okey pal , its okey



we're not cops dude. In those cases, we're the court officers or punishers. You name it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> For some reason you need google translate to prove you can speak Azerbaijani.... hahah. Good try buddy. Keep spreading lies that Azeri in Iran hate Azeri in Azerbaijan. Don't cry to admins because people correct your lies. Azeri in Iran luvvv Azeri, doesn't matter from where. I don't even get why you THINK Azeri in Iran hate their kin in the independent north. Obviously you are trolling or something.



god !!! till when should i reply to this childish comments about my identity ? look dude , i dont give a shyt about what u think of me . i repeat  I DONT GIVE A SHYT !!

dont put words in my mouth . i said OUR HARTS BEAT FOR AZERBAIJAN which means that WE LOVE AZERBAIJAN . is this so hard for your pea nut brain to absorb ?

anyway , DOOOO NNNOOOTTT PPPPOOOSSSST HHHHEEEERRRREEE !!

^ i hope you could understand that ?



Neptune said:


> we're not a cops dude.



i wish you were  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

haman10 said:


> god !!! till when should i reply to this childish comments about my identity ? look dude , i dont give a shyt about what u think of me . i repeat  I DONT GIVE A SHYT !!
> 
> dont put words in my mouth . i said OUR HARTS BEAT FOR AZERBAIJAN which means that WE LOVE AZERBAIJAN . is this so hard for your pea nut brain to absorb ?
> 
> anyway , DOOOO NNNOOOTTT PPPPOOOSSSST HHHHEEEERRRREEE !!
> 
> ^ i hope you could understand that ?
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you were  lol



noo...trust me you wouldn't . I don't know how it is in Iran but, in Turkey people with military background hate the National Police as much as they hate the goverment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> There is only one god in my eyes. The almighty tengri.



 Are you not Muslim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Are you not Muslim ?


I think yes, but hes more interested in Tengrism maybe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Sinan @xenon54 how are u pals ? wassup ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> @Sinan @xenon54 how are u pals ? wassup ?


We are here, but i prefer to not intervene in discussions anymore...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> mine is 4 mb/s and is considered high speed here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> We are here, but i prefer to not intervene in discussions anymore...



okey but what discussions bro? 



Sinan said:


>




19.72  THATS SSOOOO HIGH !!

cheers !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


>











haman10 said:


> okey but what discussions bro?


I mean between you and Atatwolf, because you mentioned me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


>


if you choose closer server your speed would be higher.(40 4)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> if you choose closer server your speed would be higher.


It was the closest, the same city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> @Sinan @xenon54 how are u pals ? wassup ?



So, so. 

How are you. 



Ostad said:


> its called racism.



Why ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


>



WTF ? crazy speed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> WTF ? crazy speed


Thats the munimum speed you can get in my city.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> So, so.
> 
> How are you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why ???


blood never comes before god.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

okey dont be happy guys !!! my server is 600 km away from me  !! its in tehran 



xenon54 said:


> Thats the munimum speed you can get in my city.



oooohhh thats cool !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> blood never comes before god.



We are secular, did you forgot ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> Am I? What are you then? And think of it, when I reply to you guys, I reply to a horde all alone myself. Eventually you get into my nerves. But why do you guys need to be all superior all the time? Ask yourself that.
> 
> I didn't insult you or anything, I wanted to know whether or not you knew the language, and you don't even know what I wrote. Rmi5 thinks I called someone or someone's language a "dog", which I didn't. Moreover, you yourself are very good with insults...
> 
> 
> 
> Örgənmək çətin deyil, Latin əlifbasını bilirsənsə bir-iki dəyqəyə bizim əlifbanıda örgənərsən. Bilmək istədiyin bir şey varsa mənə soruşginən.
> 
> Lap yaxşı, mən Bakıdan (əslən başqa yerliyəm özüm, ancaq orda yaşamışam).



P.S.

I don't usually try to memorize users insults, so I don't exactly remember what you said to @haman10 , but I am definitely sure that you called him as Pan-Iranist dog, and you told him that if he(which you called him dog) wants to or needs to learn our language, or something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> blood never comes before god.


For Turks Blood and Nation are at least equally holy as Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> man chog sizin alphabetizinan tanish dayiram .


me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> We are secular, did you forgot ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> For Turks Blood and Nation are at least same holy as Islam.



I think the most holy thing is our Flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> For Turks Blood and Nation are at least equally holy as Islam.



however u suit .

iranians are also enough nationalist to give their life for an o2 molecule of their country .

but we love god even more .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> I think the most holy thing is our Flag.


i know guys.but we talking about God not religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

lets change the topic


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> I think the most holy thing is our Flag.


It is not just the flag itself. The flag only represents the nation. Turks never lost their independence and I think Turkish nation can't bare being ruled by foreign power or being colonized. It is in our character as a nation as Ataturk put it. For example all neighbor countries were ruled by multiple foreign powers but not Turkey. There are very few people who were never ruled by foreign powers. I think UK and Turkey and that is about it.



xenon54 said:


> For Turks Blood and Nation are at least equally holy as Islam.


Without a nation there is no islam. Do you think there would be islam in Anatolia if Turkey lost war of independence and were ruled by Armenians and Greeks?


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> i know guys.but we talking about God not religions.


Yeah but, for me Religion and God are same, if i would say i believe in God but have no religion then i would be a agnostic or someting like that.
But i have a religion with a god so its the same for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

==========
know any good movies ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Salam, ekhtiar dari dadash. Rastesh yadam nemiad, shaiadam didamo yadam rafte, mishe yebar dg beporsi?
> 
> 
> 
> Bavar kon ghablan ham shenide budam ino.



pas in estelaahaat jahaani shode, albatte in estelaah dar vaaghe kheyli ma'ni ye jaalebi nadaareh.
dar vaaghe' az vaazhe ye rad maghz ke oun ham az vaazhe ye k.. maghz oumade, ijaad shode.
dar har sourat, man ham sa'y mikonam kheyli touye jam' az in estelaah estefaadeh nakonam. vali aadat shode dige baraam ...

LOL, you need to buy license for using it dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> Without a nation there is no islam. Do you think there would be islam in Anatolia if Turkey lost war of independence and were ruled by Armenians and Greeks?


Thats why i said its at least equally holy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Salam, ekhtiar dari dadash. Rastesh yadam nemiad, shaiadam didamo yadam rafte, mishe yebar dg beporsi?
> 
> 
> 
> Bavar kon ghablan ham shenide budam ino.



salaam . darbaareye konkure arshad porside budam .

aazmunesh key bargozaar mishe ? aazaad o dolati baa hame yaa jodaast ? daftarchehaash key miaad ?

key bayad shoru konam be khundan ?

sharmande ke ziaad shod . didam shomaa daari mikhuni va az be ruztarin etelaa'aat khabar daari porsidam .


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


> Thats why i said its at least equally holy...


I know  I just wanted to clarify for the people who are not Turkish :p



haman10 said:


> ==========
> know any good movies ?


The internship 2013, if you like comedy

World war Z if you like Zombie movies.

Unsere.Mütter.Unsere.Väter.2013, if you like war movies

Shame 2011 if you like drama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> key bayad shoru konam be khundan ?



az hamin alan baa

MODARESAN SHARIF . key ? MODARESAN SHARIF koja? MODARESAN SHARIF ye bare dige koja ? MODARESAN SHARIF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> Yeah but, for me Religion and God are same, if i would say i believe in God but have no religion then i would be a agnostic or someting like that.
> But i have a religion with a god so its the same for me.


agreed,but almost 75% of people nowadays believe in god but not religion(at least practically)and we cant call them atheist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> agreed,but almost 75% of people nowadays believe in god but not religion(at least practically)and we cant call them atheist.


No, atheist is not believing in anything, no god, no religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baradar

haman10 said:


> however u suit .
> 
> iranians are also enough nationalist to give their life for an o2 molecule of their country .
> 
> but we love god even more .



Speak for yourself. Iran comes always at the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> No, atheist is not believing in anything, no god, no religion.


thats my point, they are some where between these two(believe and denial)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

52 percent of Jews do NOT believe in God

lol  this one is nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> 52 percent of Jews do NOT believe in God
> 
> lol  this one is nice



What is funny about it?


----------



## haman10

Baradar said:


> Speak for yourself. Iran comes always at the first place.



lol  so u love iran more than the lord ?

so WTF had u done for your country if u love it that much ? and @rmi5 you too , i see u thanked him ....

WTF had u done for iran ?



rmi5 said:


> What is funny about it?



i said its nice , chill out hon


----------



## Baradar

haman10 said:


> lol  so u love iran more than the lord ?
> 
> so WTF had u done for your country if u love it that much ? and @rmi5 you too , i see u thanked him ....
> 
> WTF had u done for iran ?



I have no love for the one that has created this mess, as far as there is such thing as a God. Which I dispute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> didi dari goh mikhori dobare ?



kollan entezaar e jour e dige i harf zadan ra ham azat nadaashtam.
belakhareh to ham ye jouri Alhassani ye bakhsh e Iran hasti.


----------



## Ostad

guy now its the time for changing topic.thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> kollan entezaar e jour e dige i harf zadan ra ham azat nadaashtam.



are , (at least i dont shit on the country ) yani to ridi too keshvar va man naridam .

darzemn be inglisi ham neveshti ke veghahateto miresoone


----------



## Ostad

wow ...its getting out of control @haman10, @rmi5, @Baradar let it go.


----------



## xenon54 out

@haman10 with all due respect, i think you should also respect people who dont believe in God.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> @haman10 with all due respect, i think you should also respect people who dont believe in God.


and people who dont believe in God should respect who do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> and people who dont believe in God should respect who do.


Yeah ofcourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Baradar said:


> You are asking too much of a religious fanatic. Since when they do respect other opinions? They usually call you 'mohareb' ang hang you.
> 
> Its the barbaric nature of their religion.


Dude, im also a Muslim but i respect everyone, i dont care if hes Muslim, Christian, Jew, Buddhist or whatever...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Dear @xenon54
> you don't know the mentality of religious retards, you guys need to thank Ataturk every day for what he did about religious backwards.
> 
> An Example:


Well, he made it possible that everyone, no matter which religion, has equal rights in Turkey.
So im thankfull to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baradar

xenon54 said:


> Well, he made it possible that everyone no matter which religion, has equal rights in Turkey.
> So im thankfull to him.



Ataturk is the greatest leader of the 20st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> okey mate
> 
> i'm also thankful to you and your lookalikes that made iran what iran is today .
> 
> tnx dear


What do you mean by this?
What did Turks do to Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Baradar said:


> Ataturk is the greatest leader of the 20st century.


yes, indeed he is one of the greatest ones and turkish people are so lucky for having that great person in their history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> As I told you before, you are something like Alh..... of Iranian section, and I don't expect to hear anything else from you.


We also have those muslim extremist/fanatics.. but the thing is that they are completely incapable. They would never pick up a weapon to force out deport their kin because they are non-believers.



rmi5 said:


> yes, indeed he is one of the greatest ones and turkish people are so lucky for having that great person in their history.


Secularism/modernism didn't start with Ataturk. There was one sultan I think it was Abdulmecid. who made a lot of reforms that laid the foundation of that. At the end Ataturk was not a god. He had support behind him, that is why he was succesful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baradar

rmi5 said:


> yes, indeed he is one of the greatest ones and turkish people are so lucky for having that great person in their history.



I would even say that he is one of the greatest leader the Middle East (or the world) ever had. Unfortunately, people in the Middle East haven' picked his ideas up yet. It would be extremely helpful to the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> turks , turks , turks .......
> 
> mate why do you guys link everything to race ?
> 
> from "u and your lookalikes " i didnt mean turks !!! my post was a response to your post . read them again .


Dude come down, tell me pls who are my ''lookalikes''?
I really dont get it, what do you mean?


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> We also have those muslim extremist/fanatics.. but the thing is that they are completely incapable. They would never pick up a weapon to force out deport their kin because they are non-believers.



I understand what you mean.
All they can do is talking BS, and 
As I told to your friend before, turkish people are so lucky for having secularism and you guys need to be thankful for whom created such a system in your country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> Secularism/modernism didn't start with Ataturk. There was one sultan I think it was Abdulmecid. who made a lot of reforms that laid the foundation of that. At the end Ataturk was not a god. He had support behind him, that is why he was succesful.


----------



## Gilamard

In atatwolf ta chand safe ghabl dasht be ma tohin mikard. Mesle inke yadetun rafte dostan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> some people's mind(Religious retards) cannot process complicated subjects. Do not expect them to be rational and understand your comment


Dude, pls stop with insultings, it could offend @haman10 if i would give you a thank.


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> tnx mate , but i was offended already , i was never offended like this before .


Dude, look, i was talking about mutual respect but you started attacking me, so if anyone should be offended here, than its me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine

Please remove these non sense and troll posts in the last pages.


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> salaam . darbaareye konkure arshad porside budam .
> 
> aazmunesh key bargozaar mishe ? aazaad o dolati baa hame yaa jodaast ? daftarchehaash key miaad ?
> 
> key bayad shoru konam be khundan ?
> 
> sharmande ke ziaad shod . didam shomaa daari mikhuni va az be ruztarin etelaa'aat khabar daari porsidam .


salam

konkure arshad baraie har reshtei ye ruze, vali fekonam az 18 ta 20 bahman daghighesh bashe baraie hame reshteha.

dolati va azad joda hast, man aslan azad sabte nam nakardam, tarikhesho nemidunam rastesh, vali tu sitesh baiad zade bashe.

bastegi dare, bazia tuie 2 mah mitunan jamesh konan. bazia ham az tabestun mikhunan. bastegi dare cheghad mosalat bashi be mabahese karshenasi va bazdehie khodet.

sabte name arshade sarasari tamum shode, 3 hafte pish bud, sabte nam nakardi mage?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

i am going to .anyway. @haman10 @rmi5 thanks for ruining my night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Good Night.
> Sorry for any inconveniences, but I am sure you know how does it initiated.
> Never mind, have sweet dreams.


dont fight be friends and i will buy you two lollipop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

bye everyone , good night every body .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> dont fight be friends and i will buy you two *lollipop*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BronzePlaque

@Serpentine whats up man? how`s school going so far? I hope you are not ditching your classes!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Really guys? You suddenly went from thanking each other to cursing each other? I just removed 70 posts, warnings and infractions issued. Internet is truly a weird place.

man nemidunam dava va fohsh dadan be ham dige sare din, tuie fazaie interneti ke hich kodume ma hamdige ro nemishnasim, che faidei dare? kodum taraf gharare ghane beshe akhare sar ba tohin va naseza?



BronzePlaque said:


> @Serpentine whats up man? how`s school going so far? I hope you are not ditching your classes!!!!!



Thank you dear. I'm good. 

I'm trying to catch up for MS entrance exams, it's really tough.

And I just ditched one of my classes today, how would you know that? 

But it rarely happens, I'm a good boy, lol. I barely skip my classes, at least in this semester, although some days I hate going to university. 

How are you btw? You doing good? everything going great?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> salam
> 
> konkure arshad baraie har reshtei ye ruze, vali fekonam az 18 ta 20 bahman daghighesh bashe baraie hame reshteha.
> 
> dolati va azad joda hast, man aslan azad sabte nam nakardam, tarikhesho nemidunam rastesh, vali tu sitesh baiad zade bashe.
> 
> bastegi dare, bazia tuie 2 mah mitunan jamesh konan. bazia ham az tabestun mikhunan. bastegi dare cheghad mosalat bashi be mabahese karshenasi va bazdehie khodet.
> 
> sabte name arshade sarasari tamum shode, 3 hafte pish bud, sabte nam nakardi mage?



na . man 2-3 term dige kaarshenaasi daaram va konkure ba'di ro baayad sherkat konam . mikhaastaam aamaaresho daashte baasham . 

ehtemaalan ghabl az konkure aslim mikhaam yek baar konkur bedam bebinam chand chandam .

mamnun ke javaab daadi . ishaallaah sharif ghabul beshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

تاریخ فرود انسان به کره ماه
در سوره قمر (ماه) اشاره ای به ورود انسان به کره ماه شده است . در این سوره کلمه قمر در اولین آیه قرار دارد. معنای آیه مذکور چنین است: زمان قیامت نزدیک شده و ماه شکافته شده است

جمع ابجد حروف جمله وَانشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ درایه اول سوره قمر قرآن دقیقاَ (1389) می باشد. اولین باری که انسان به کره ماه سفر کرد به تاریخ هجری قمری سال (1389) معادل 1969 میلادی بوده است. در آیه مذکور از کلمه شکافته شدن کسر شدن نیز استفاده شده است. سفینه آپولوی (11) زمانی که روی کره ماه فرود آمد چند تکه از خاک و سنگ روی کره ماه را کند و با خود به زمین آورد که مفهوم شکافته شدن ماه را میرساند. در قران کلمه قمر (ماه) به عنوان یک جسم فضایی (27) بار تکرار شده است که مطابق با (27) روز حرکت دورانی ماه به دور کره زمین است . شایان ذکر است که از این حرکت و مقدار آن دانشمندان هیچ گونه اطلاعی نداشتند دورانی ماه به دور کره زمین است . شایان ذکر است که از این حرکت و مقدار آن دانشمندان هیچ گونه اطلاعی نداشتند و فقط این موضوع روشن بود. که روی زمین به مدت (29) روز کره ماه کاملا به طور مشخص مشاهده میشود . در همان حال که ماه هم به دور خورشید در حال حرکت است . به همین دلیل ماه با دو روز تاخیر یک دور کامل حول زمین گردش میکند . به طور خلاصه می توان گفت که قرآن کریم هماهنگ با علم ستاره شنا سی جدید چرخش کامل ماه حول محور زمین را (27) روز مینگارد .

نسبت خشکی و آب بر روی کره زمین در قرآن:

در قرآن کریم مجموعا 32 مرتبه کلمه ی دریا و 13 مرتبه کلمه ی خشکی آمده است که اگر به درصد حساب کنیم میشود: 

32+13=45 

100/45=2.222 

32*2.222=71.11 

13*2.22=28.88 
آیاتی که در آنها واژه ی ((البحر)) آمده است : 

البقرة 50 164 المائدة 96 الأنعام 59 63 97 الأعراف 138 163 

یونس 22 90 الإبراهیم 32 النحل 14 الإسراء 66 67 70 

الکهف 61 63 79 109 109 طه77 حج65 الشعراء 63 النمل 63 

الروم 41 لقمان 27 31 الشوری 32 جاثیة 12 الدخان 24 الطور 6 الرحمن 24 
واژه های بحران و بحر (إن) منظور نیست) *...* 

دانش بشری اخیراً اثبات نموده که آب 71.11 و خشکی 28.88 درصد از کره زمین را فراگرفته است !!! 

ستاره سیروس و عدد 49

پرنورترین ستاره در آسمان شب ستاره سیروس است که در آیه (49)سوره نجم (ستاره) به آن اشاره شده است . آیه مذکور اظهارمی داردهم او پروردگار شعری است . دانشمندان حرکت بی ثابت این ستاره رادلیلی بر بزرگی و جفت داشتن آن می دانند . ستاره سیروس ب در طی (49) سال یک بار به دور ستاره سیروس الف می چرخد. نام این ستاره در آیه (49) سوره نجم را میتوان اشارهای به این راز بزرگ دانست و این در حالی است که بدون استفاده از تلسکوپبزرگ ستاره سیروس ب قابل رویت نیست.

حج وعرض جغرا فیایی22

صدها سال است که مسلمانان برای برگزاری مراسم حج از هر سوی دنیا به شهر مکه روی می آورند . به همین ترتیب در همه جای دنیا مسلمانان به هنگام نماز خواندن رو به طرف قبله که همان کعبه است می ایستند . مکه روی عرض جغرافیایی 22 قرار دارد و در قرآن کریم شماره سوره حج 22 است . به عبارت روشن تر سوره حج بیست و دومین سوره قرآن مجید است . 

کد ژنی زنبور عسل

های درون کروموزم هاست . زنبورها در همه جای دنیا دارای کروموزم های ثابتی هستند DNA همانطوری که گفتیم رمز جانداران

و تفاوتی میان تعداد کروموزم های آنها نیست . معمولا در یک نوع جاندار نر یا ماده مقدار ثابتی کروموزم وجود دارد فقط وضعیت زنبور کمی فرق می کند . زنبور نر 16 عدد تک کروموزم و زنبور ماده 16 جفت کروموزم دارد . به همین جهت در این قضیه زنبور با دیگر جانداران فرق دارد واین تفاوت در قرآن مجید بیان شده است . در قرآن مجید سوره نحل (زنبور عسل) شانزدهین سوره قرآن کروموزم است که مقدار کروموزم های زنبورنیز16 است تمام زنبورها از همین مقدار کروموزم برخوردار هستندو این رمزمندرج درقران خودپیغام مهمی برای انسانهاست . 

"و أرسلنا الریاح لواقح" (سوره حجر، آیه 22)

"و ما بادها را عامل لقاح قرار دادیم." 

قرنها پس از نزول قرآن بود که زیست‌شناسان پی به اثر بادها در انجام عمل لقاح در گیاهان شدند و این از معجزات قرآن می‌باشد.

در قرآن کریم کلمه یوم (روز) 365 بار ذکر شده است . همانطور که مطلع هستید کره زمین درست هر 365 روز یک بار به دور خورشید می گردد و در همان حال 365 بار به دور خودش گردش می کند . این مطلبی است که قرآن کریم قرن ها قبل به آن اشاره کرده است .

کلمه (ساعه) 48 بار در قرآن کریم تکرار شده است که در 24 مورد قبل از آن یکی از حروف ذکر شده است و در 24 مورد دیگر قبل از آن حرفی وجود ندارد . بنابراین هر مورد را که در نظر بگیریم مطابق است با تعداد ساعات یک شبانه روز که 24 ساعت می باشد . 

کشتی نوح در طول جغرا فیایی 44

دانشمندان تا کنون در مورد محلی که کشتی حضرت نوح (ع) در آنجا لنگر انداخت اطلاعاتی به دست نیاورده اند . بعضی از محققین اظحار داشته اند که محل توقف این کشتی در تپه های کوه های آرارات (............. ) بوده است . در تورات نیز محل توقف این کشتی در اطراف کوه های آرارات ذکر شده است بدین عبارت که کشتی در روز هفده هم ماه هفتم سال در تپه آرارات به زمین نشست . (تورات / تکوین / 4 / 8 / ) 

آیه 44 سوره هود در قرآن کریم می فرماید (( به زمین خطاب شد که آب را فرو ببر و به آسمان امر شد که باران را قطع کن . ))

آب فرو نشست و فرمان خدا اجرا شد و کشتی بر کوه جودی قرار گرفت و فرمان هلاک ستمگران رسید . 

همان طور که ملاحظه می کنید محل توقف کشتی را کوه جودی بیان کرده است یعنی ناحیه تپه جودی ترجمه شده است در حالی که فقط اسم جودی می گذرد . جالب توجه است در مورد توقف کشتی نوح در آیه 44 بحث می شود و در تورات کوه آرارات واطراف آن که روی طول جغرافیایی 44 است . همان طور که می دانید هر نقطه روی زمین را با طول و عرض جغرافیایی مشخص می کنند . در قرن 19 نقطه گرینویچ در لندن را به عنوان مرکز قبول کرده و در نقشه های جقرافیایی جمعا 360 طول جقرافیایی و 180 عرض جقرا فیایی داریم . 

مقدار زمان خواب اصحاب کهف

در قرآن کریم به اینکه 300 سال شمسی دقیقاً برابر 309 سال تمام قمری است به صورت مستقیم اشاره شده است . این مطلب وقتی مشخص شد که یکی از علمای دین یهود از حضرتامام امیرالمؤمنین علی(علیه السلام) پرسید : چرا قرآن مدت توقف و خواب اصحاب کهف را 309 ذکر سال کرده است در حالی که در حاشیه تورات ما این مدت 300 سال نوشته شده است ؟ 

حضرت امیر علیه السلام فرمودند : «سالهای شما شمسی است ولی سالهای ما قمری است» . جالب اینجاست که یکی از اساتید ریاضی این محاسبات را انجام داده که خلاصه قابل فهم آن چنین است سال شمسی یهود 365 روز تمام بوده است . بنابراین 300 سال آنها می شود روز 109500=365×300 در حالی که سال قمری برابر است با 354 روز و 8 ساعت و 48 دقیقه بنابراین 309 سال قمری برابر است با : روز 109500=]48 دقیقه و 8 ساعت و 354 روز[ ×309 پس معلوم شد که 300 سال شمسی یهود برابر است با 309 سال قمری نه یک روز کمتر نه بیشتر. این در حالی است که تا صدها سال بعد از نزول قرآن هنوز شبانه روز به 24 ساعت و هر ساعت به 60 دقیقه و الی آخر تقسیم نشده بود . و حتی ساعت هنوز اختراع نشده بود . بنابراین حضور هر کلمه در قرآن در مکان خاص و به تعداد معین حادی پیام و مفهوم ویژه ای می باشد که در حقیقت یک نوع از اعجاز و معجزه می باشد . زیرا مجموعه آیات قرآن در مدت نسبتاً طولانی 23 سال و در اوضاع و احوال مختلف مثلاً گاهی در جنگ و گاهی در صلح ، گاهی در مکه و گاهی در شعب ابیطالب و محاصره گاهی در مدینه و گاهی در سفر و گاهی در شب و گاهی در روز بر پیامبر (ص) نازل می شد و چنین نبود که پیامبر خدا (ص) مانند مؤلفان کتابهای مختلف مدتی در کتابخانه ای خلوت کند و از سر فرصت و فراغت و یا با رجوع به منابع مختلف کتابی بنویسد .

کلمه (امام) به معنای رهبر و زمامدار الهی به صورت مفرد و جمع 12 بار در قرآن کریم تکرار شده است که مطابق است با روایات نقل شده از پیامبر اسلام (ص) از طریق شیعه و سنی مبنی بر اینکه تعداد امامان بعد از ایشان 12 نفر می باشند . برای نمونه یکی از آیات قرآن که کلمه امام در ‌آن آمده است ، سوره یس آ‌یه 12 می باشد: «وکل شییء أحصیناه فی امام مبین» و ما هر چیزی را در امام روشنگری جمع نموده ایم . نام دوازده امام که جانشینان پیامبر (ص) می با شند عبارتند : 1ـ امام امیرالمؤمنین علی بن ابیطالب (ع) 2ـ امام حسن (ع) 3ـ امام حسین (ع) که امام حسن و امام حسین علیهماالسلام برادر یکدیگر می باشند و هر دو فرزند امام امیرالمؤمنین (ع) می باشند در حالی که بقیه امامان علیهم السلام نسبت به یکدیگر نسبت پدر و پسر دارند 4ـ امام سجاد (ع) 5ـ امام محمد باقر (ع) 6ـ امام جعفر صادق (ع) 7ـ امام موسی کاظم(ع)8ـ امام رضا(ع) 9ـ امام جواد (ع) 10ـ امام هادی (ع) 11ـ امام حسن عسگری(ع) 12ـ امام مهدی (ع) که طبق اعتقادات مسلمانان او زنده و غیرقابل رؤیت و در همه جا حاضر است و روزی قدرت جهان را همراه حضرت عیسی (ع) بدست می گیرد 

برای اطلاع بیشتر رجوع کنید به کتاب شریف و مقدس «اسرار آل محمد (ص) » نوشته شاگرد و سرباز فداکار امام امیرالمؤمنین علی علیه السلام جناب سلیم بن قیس هلالی 

کلمه شیعه ومشتقاتش در قران ۱۲بار امده است (به شیعه دوازده امامی که دارای دین حق می باشند اشاره دارد) 

كلمه شفاعت درقران ۱۳امده است كه به شفاعت امامان دوازده گانه و پیامبر با پذيرفتن واطاعت ومحبت به انان وبا اجازه خداوند صورت مي پذيرد البته شفاعت پیامبر(ص)و ائمه دوازده گانه شفاعت ديگران را مثل شفاعت پيامبران وشهدا وصلحا را ساقط نمي كندچرا كه ثبوت شي نفي ما عدا نمي كند بلكه اهميت پذيرفتن ولايت انها مهم مي باشدچرا كه كلمه شفعاء در قران (۵) پنج بار امده كلمه به صورت جمع امده به اهميت ۵ تن ال عبا اشاره مي كند 

کلمه اولی(یکی از مشتاقات ولی به بصورت صفت تقضیل ) بصورت مفرد وتثنیه که البته جمع این کلمه در قران نیامده ۱۲ بار تکرار شده است 

کلمه (ساعه) 48 بار در قرآن کریم تکرار شده است که در 24 مورد قبل از آن یکی از حروف ذکر شده است و در 24 مورد دیگر قبل از آن حرفی وجود ندارد . بنابراین هر مورد را که در نظر بگیریم مطابق است با تعداد ساعات یک شبانه روز که 24 ساعت می باشد . 

کلمه (سجد) به معنای سجده کرد و مشتقات آن (در زمان ماضی ، مضارع و امر) برای عاقلان 34 بار تکرار شده است که این عدد برابر است با تعداد سجده های واجب روزانه ، چون روزانه 17 رکعت نماز واجب است و هر رکعت 2 سجده دارد . . . 

کلمه (ارسل) به معنای فرستاد و مشتقات آن 513 بار در قرآن کریم تکرار شده است و نام 28 پیامبری که در قرآن از آنها نامی آورده شده است نیز مجموعاً 513 بار تکرار شده است . 

نام مبارک پیامبر اسلام (محمد و احمد) مجموعاً 5 بار در قرآن امده است (4 بار محمد و 1 بار احمد) و کلمه صلوات که به معنای درود می باشد و بیشتر برای درود فرستادن بر پیامبر و خاندان پیامبر استفاده می شود نیز 5 بار در قرآن تکرار شده است .

کلمه صلوات(نمازها ـ دعائاها) ۵ بار در قران امده که به نماز های ۵ گانه دلالت می کند 

کلمه بیت والبیت هرکدام ۱۴ بار در قران ذکر شده که نوعی دلالت به اهل بیت معصومین ۱۴ گانه دارد

کلمه شهر(ماه) ۱۲ بار در قران امده که دلالت بر ماههای ۱۲ گانه در سال میکند 

در قرآن کریم کلمه یوم (روز) 365 بار ذکر شده است . همانطور که مطلع هستید کره زمین درست هر 365 روز یک بار به دور خورشید می گردد و در همان حال 365 بار به دور خودش گردش می کند . این مطلبی است که قرآن کریم قرن ها قبل به آن اشاره کرده است .

کلمه اعوذ ومشتقاتش(پناهنده شدن) ۱۷ بار در قران امده است شاید یا یقینا اشاره به رکعات نماز های یومیه دارد که ۱۷ رکعت می باشد که البته نماز نوعی پناهنده شدن به خداونداز شر شیاطین واز هرجیز شری میباشد

کلمه باب در قران ۱۲ بار امده است (قال رسول الله : انا مدینه العلم وعلی بابها ) که به امامان معصوم دوازده گانه اشاره می کندکه هم ابواب رحمه هستند وهم ابواب علمند 

کلمه صاحب در قران ۱۲ بار امده است اشاره به ۱۲ امام معصوم یا شاید به صاحب الزمان حضرت مهدی (ع)که امام دوازدهم می باشد هم اشاره می کند

کلمه قیام در قران ۱۲بار امده که به قیام امام(۱۲) داوزدهم{حضرت محمد ابن حسن عسکری(ع) حضرت مهدی (ع)} اشاره داردچرا که طبق روایات حضرت مهدی (ع) قائم ال محمد می باشد 

کلمه مقام در قران ۱۴ بار امده است که به ۱۴ مقام عالیقدر یعنی ۱۴ معصوم اشاره دارد چرا که که خداوند در کتابش به مقام محمود پیامبر اسلام اشاره نموده ودخترش فاطمه (ع) واوصیاء دوازده گانه نیز از این قائده استثناء نیستند 

...،





*مردیکه ی احمق گاگول هر موقع اینارو خوندی بعدا بیا عر بزن*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

rmi5 said:


> What is funny about it?



Because they claim that they are God chosen people and they should be in Palestine till God send their savior ...

the whole point of occupying Palestine is about " God Chosen people " idea ....

________

this is for Soheil ...



> تنها چیزی که این اواخر که بزرگ تر هم شده بودیم گفتند این بود که ما کاری داریم می‌کنیم که امیدواریم به واسطه آن مقدمات ظهور فراهم شود، وقتی حضرت بقیه الله تشریف بیاورند شاید از این ابزار استفاده کنند. اگر شما هم صبور باشید در اجر این‌کار شریک خواهید بود.





> *می‌گفتند کاری که حسن طهرانی مقدم می‌کند بودجه مملکت را به هدر می‌دهد. اصلا چه نیازی هست که کشور موشک داشته باشد.* باید پولش جای دیگر صرف شود. در حالی که ایشان سعی می کردند با کمترین نیرو و با حداقل امکانات کار کنند اما باز برخی نمی‌توانستند موفقیت‌هایشان را ببینند. اینکه گفتم 6 ماه قبل از شهادت ایشان دلهره‌های عجیبی داشتم چون حرف‌هایی می‌شنیدم که احساسم این بود که عزت ایشان را می خواهند ببرند زیر سؤال. دیگران به ایشان می‌گفتند شما علم و تخصص ندارید و نمی توانید پیشرفت کنید اما آقادر مورد ایشان فرمودند دانشمند برجسته. در زمینه موشکی ایشان جهادی جلو رفته بودند. زمان برای دانشگاه نگذاشت که بشود پرفسور و وقتی 50 سالش شود تازه برود تجربه کند. پله‌ها را با مدرک طی نکرد. ایشان فوق لیسانسش را در دانشگاه علم و صنعت بعد از جنگ ادامه دادند. وقتی رفتند دانشگاه بعد از یک ترم می‌گفتند این دانشگاه برای من خسته کننده و تکراری است. می‌گفت آن قدر عمر ما کوتاه است که ما باید ثمره‌های بزرگ و عالی داشته باشیم تا یک جامعه شیعه بتواند پیشرفت کند. اگر ما خودمان را محدود به دانشگاه کنیم نمی‌شود پیشرفت کرد باید سرعتمان بیشتر باشد دانشگاه هم باید باشد.



اینم از استادید دانشگاه پر ادعای ما ...



> به خاطر پژوهش هایی که کرد دکترای افتخاری هوا فضا از تربیت مدرس گرفت، دانشگاه صنعتی شریف هم دکترای افتخاری شیمی دادند. *مبدع سوخت جامد موشک بود*. سوخت مایع موشک مشکل دارد و بعد از پرتاب سریع عملیاتی نمی شود، *می خواستند سوخت جامد را راه اندازی کنند. رفتند استاتید دانشگاه را بیاورند که با تحقیق این سوخت جامد را به دست بیاورند اما به خاطر شرایط مالی که آنها گذاشته بودند امکان همکاری پیش نمی‌آید.* پدرم خودش دست به کار می‌شود به آزمایشگاه می‌رود و شروع می‌کند به تحقیق. دیگران می‌گفتند از کنار سوله که رد می شدیم به دلیل بوی مواد شیمیایی نمی توانستیم تحمل کنیم. پدرم ماسک می‌زد و کار می‌کرد. شب‌ها که می‌آمد منزل چشم‌هایش کاملا قرمز بود ظاهرا مواد کارشان بسیار آزار‌دهنده بود اما با همه سختی‌ها بالاخره خودشان توانستند مبتکر سوخت جامد شوند.





Baradar said:


> Ataturk is the greatest leader of the 20st century.








> یک توافق 6 ماهه دیگر برای محدودتر کردن برنامه هسته‌ای ایران ! (خبر ویژه)
> اندیشکده آمریکایی بلفر توافق نهایی با ایران برای برنامه غنی‌سازی را دشوار خواند و پیش‌بینی کرد توافق‌نامه 6 ماهه فعلی به یک توافق موقت دیگر منتهی شود و محدودیت‌های جدیدی را از ایران بخواهد.
> گری سیمور (هماهنگ‌کننده سابق تسلیحاتی کاخ سفید و مدیر اجرایی تحقیقات در اندیشکده بلفر هاروارد) در تحلیل اندیشکده بلفر خاطرنشان کرد: هدف از توافق مقدماتی ژنو ایجاد زمان و مجال سیاسی برای مذاکره بر سر یک توافق نهایی در مدت شش ماه است. اما ایران و 1+5 همچنان در مورد موضوع اصلی مذاکرات بسیار دور از هم هستند. موضوع اصلی عبارت از این است که آیا ایران به عنوان بخشی از برنامه هسته‌ای «صلح‌آمیز» می‌تواند ظرفیت غنی‌سازی را داشته باشد یا خیر. از آنجا که این موضوعی بسیار اختلاف‌برانگیز و بغرنج است، بعید است که حل و فصل نهایی موضوع در شش ماه به دست آید.
> وی می‌افزاید: در عوض، به منظور زنده نگاه داشتن این فرایند و جلوگیری از پیامدهای بن‌بست یا شکست دیپلماسی، گروه 1+5 و ایران احتمالا یک توافق موقتی دیگر را نهایی می‌کنند که مذاکرات برای توافق نهایی را تمدید خواهد کرد و می‌توان امیدوار بود که این توافق (موقتی) شامل محدودیت‌های بیشتر بر برنامه هسته‌ای ایران در ازای کاهش بیشتر تحریم‌ها باشد. این احتمالا بهترین نتیجه‌ای است که دیپلماسی می‌تواند عرضه کند.
> سیمور در ادامه می‌نویسد: به هر حال برای غرب توافقی موقتی که برخی جنبه‌های مهم برنامه هسته‌ای ایران را کند یا متوقف می‌کند، به توافق نکردن ترجیح دارد. اما دورنمای ایجاد شرایط لازم برای مذاکره بر سر یک توافق فراگیر در مدت شش‌ماه چیست؟ اگر سطح کنونی تحریم‌ها برای مجبور کردن ایران به کنار گذاشتن برنامه هسته‌ای کافی نیست، به نظر بعید می‌رسد که کاهش تحریم‌ها طبق توافق شش‌ماهه برای تغییر بنیادین محاسبات ایران کافی باشد. اما اگر 1+5 قادر باشد تحریم‌های باقی مانده را در مدت مذاکرات شش‌ماه حفظ کند و اگر ایران باور داشته باشد که 1+5 تمایل دارد و قادر است تحریم‌های کاهش یافته را در صورت نرسیدن به توافق نهایی مجددا برقرار سازد و تحریم‌های بیشتری نیز وضع کند، در این صورت بیشتر محتمل است که ایران درخواست‌ها برای محدودیت‌ بیشتر بر برنامه‌ هسته‌ای خود را بپذیرد.
> وی ادامه می‌دهد: واشنگتن و شریکانش برای حفظ فشار باید اثبات کنند که می‌توانند تحریم‌های باقی مانده را اجرا کنند از جمله اینکه کشورها و شرکتهایی را که درصدد بهره‌برداری از سست شدن تحریم‌ها باشند مورد تحریم قرار دهند. واشنگتن و شریکانش باید همچنین تهدید کنند که اگر ایران خواسته‌های آنها را رد کند از مذاکرات خارج خواهند شد. کنگره آمریکا می‌تواند با اعلام حمایت از تحریم‌های بیشتر پس از شش‌ماه در صورت عدم پیشرفت کافی در مسیر توافق نهایی، به تقویت تهدید علیه ایران کمک کند.
> سیمور معتقد است: بعید است که توافق نهایی در مدت شش ماه به دست آید زیرا دو طرف در خصوص مسئله مرکزی برچیدن بخش زیادی از برنامه غنی‌سازی، کنار گذاشتن رآکتور اراک و پذیرش نظارت‌های سرزده، بسیار دور از هم هستند. نتیجه این وضعیت احتمالا یک توافق موقتی دیگر است که شروط توافق جاری را برای مدت شش ماه دیگر تمدید می‌کند و می‌توانیم امیدوار باشیم که شامل محدودیت‌های بیشتر بر برنامه‌ هسته‌ای ایران در ازای کاهش بیشتر تحریم‌ها باشد.




_______________


> man nemidunam dava va fohsh dadan be ham dige sare din, tuie fazaie interneti ke hich kodume ma hamdige ro nemishnasim, che faidei dare? kodum taraf gharare ghane beshe akhare sar ba tohin va naseza?



سلام
این جریان همون تعارف های دو ساعته رو در رو هست و رانندگی ماست ... تا زمانی که هم دیگه رو می بینیم ، خیلی با هم خوبیم ولی همینکه ارتباط چشمی رفت کنار ، فحش و فحش کاری رو می ریم تو کارش ....

حالا خوبه ، این محدودیت اینترنت که به اجبار درست کردند و زده پدر ما رو در آورده ، شده یک وقت تنفس تا ایرانی ها با این موضوع یکم کنار بیاند و به آرامی وارد فضای مجازی بشوند ( هر چند همینجوریش هم سریعه ) وگرنه بدتر از این ها رو هم می دیدیم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

اینم یکی دیگه از ساخته های سپاه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohammadmahdi

از دندونت چه خبر ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

mohammadmahdi said:


> از دندونت چه خبر ؟



سلام

از دیشب تا حالا ، چهارتا 
gelofen 400 
خوردم


از ترکمانچای خواندن بیانیه تهران در سال 89 تا ذوق زدگی امروز در قبال ژنو/ توافقنامه ژنو همان ملی شدن نفت مصدق است!

آمریکا حقوق هسته ای ایران را نادیده می گیرد / حتی قطعنامه شورای امنیت هم نمی‎تواند حق ایران را سلب کند/ طبق معاهده ان‎پی‎تی، چرخه کامل سوخت حق ایران است


وقته نمازه ... فعلا تا نیم ساعت دیگه ، بای

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

twilight said:


> اینم یکی دیگه از ساخته های سپاه ...



Cheghad daghoone Tehran. Yaade Baghdad adam miofte.

Mashhado Tabriz kheily behtar az Tehran shodan to chand saale akhir, makhsoosan Mashhad.


----------



## mohammadmahdi

من بیشتر از مسایل سیاسی به مسایل دینی علاقه دارم چون میدونم اینا خیلی مهم نیستن

رفیق ما رفتیم نماز شمام برو نماز مهم تر از هر چیزه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

mohammadmahdi said:


> من بیشتر از مسایل سیاسی به مسایل دینی علاقه دارم چون میدونم اینا خیلی مهم نیستن
> 
> رفیق ما رفتیم نماز شمام برو نماز مهم تر از هر چیزه


lol


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> من بیشتر از مسایل سیاسی به مسایل دینی علاقه دارم چون میدونم اینا خیلی مهم نیستن
> 
> رفیق ما رفتیم نماز شمام برو نماز مهم تر از هر چیزه



 ghabool hagh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

داش هامان خیلی میخایمت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام
هامان جان ، زیاد تشکر نکن ... زمانی که زیاد تشکر کنی ، دیگه تشکر کردنت بی ارزش می شه ( هر وقت این اعلان ها رو نگاه می کنم ، می بینم تشکر کردی !!!! ).... یک توصیه دوستانه هست ....


----------



## mohammadmahdi

الان 40 ساله ترکیه داره به فجیع ترین شکل ممکن کردها سرکوب میکنه و میکشه و خیلی از شهرهای ترکیه که کرد هستن هیچ حقوقی ندارن و سرکوب میشن.اونوقت این پسره اتا ترک اومده عر عر میکنه آذربایجان مال ترکیس شماهام جوابشو مدین و بحث میکنین



twilight said:


> سلام
> هامان جان ، زیاد تشکر نکن ... زمانی که زیاد تشکر کنی ، دیگه تشکر کردنت بی ارزش می شه ( هر وقت این اعلان ها رو نگاه می کنم ، می بینم تشکر کردی !!!! ).... یک توصیه دوستانه هست ....


هر کسی یه عادتی داره تشکر کردن کار بسیار دوستانه یی است

چه خبر داش هامان؟


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> داش هامان خیلی میخایمت



fadat sham , ma ham hamintor 



twilight said:


> سلام
> هامان جان ، زیاد تشکر نکن ... زمانی که زیاد تشکر کنی ، دیگه تشکر کردنت بی ارزش می شه ( هر وقت این اعلان ها رو نگاه می کنم ، می بینم تشکر کردی !!!! ).... یک توصیه دوستانه هست ....



rooye cheshm .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

mohammadmahdi said:


> الان 40 ساله ترکیه داره به فجیع ترین شکل ممکن کردها سرکوب میکنه و میکشه و خیلی از شهرهای ترکیه که کرد هستن هیچ حقوقی ندارن و سرکوب میشن.اونوقت این پسره اتا ترک اومده عر عر میکنه آذربایجان مال ترکیس شماهام جوابشو مدین و بحث میکنین



سلام

من خیلی ها رو فرستادم تو لیست نادیده گرفته ها شده ها ... به صورت خودکار ، پست هاشون برام نمایش داده نمی شه که بخوام جوابشون رو بدم ... 

کلا ترک ها پیشرفت نمی کنند ، چون حکومتشون رو بر پایه ی نسل کشی پایه گذاری کرده بودند ... افتخار کوروش این بود که صلح پایدار به وجود آورد ... افتخار ترک ها اینه که ان تا نسل کشی راه انداختند

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## mohammadmahdi

twilight said:


> سلام
> هامان جان ، زیاد تشکر نکن ... زمانی که زیاد تشکر کنی ، دیگه تشکر کردنت بی ارزش می شه ( هر وقت این اعلان ها رو نگاه می کنم ، می بینم تشکر کردی !!!! ).... یک توصیه دوستانه هست ....


داستان چیه شما تو هر پست یه سلام میکنی رفیق , سلام رو فقط یه بار در روز میکنن



twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> من خیلی ها رو فرستادم تو لیست نادیده گرفته ها شده ها ... به صورت خودکار ، پست هاشون برام نمایش داده نمی شه که بخوام جوابشون رو بدم ...
> 
> کلا ترک ها پیشرفت نمی کنند ، چون حکومتشون رو بر پایه ی نسل کشی پایه گذاری کرده بودند ... افتخار کوروش این بود که صلح پایدار به وجود آورد ... افتخار ترک ها اینه که ان تا نسل کشی راه انداختند


احسنت داداش گلم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> داستان چیه شما تو هر پست یه سلام میکنی رفیق , سلام رو فقط یه بار در روز میکننم



salam salamati miare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

هامان یه دونه ای تو نبودی کی از ایرانیا تو این سایت دفاع میکرد ,به نظر من بهترین کار واسه آدمایی مثل اتا ولف اینه که یا جوابشونو ندیم یا یه جواب دندونشکن بدیم بره بره گمشه دیگه نیاد نه اینکه تحویلش بگیریم و بحث کنیم.همون اول اومد اینجا گفت سلام بر آدرباجان شمالی و جنوبی!!!
گاگول تو یه تریت میگفت ارتش ما از چین قوی تره آخه این بدبختا 30 سال پیش تو کشورشون به نون شبشونم محتاج بودن

هامان حرفی نداری میخای سکوت کنی من برم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

mohammadmahdi said:


> هامان یه دونه ای تو نبودی کی از ایرانیا تو این سایت دفاع میکرد ,به نظر من بهترین کار واسه آدمایی مثل اتا ولف اینه که یا جوابشونو ندیم یا یه جواب دندونشکن بدیم بره بره گمشه دیگه نیاد نه اینکه تحویلش بگیریم و بحث کنیم.همون اول اومد اینجا گفت سلام بر آدرباجان شمالی و جنوبی!!!
> گاگول تو یه تریت میگفت ارتش ما از چین قوی تره آخه این بدبختا 30 سال پیش تو کشورشون به نون شبشونم محتاج بودن
> 
> هامان حرفی نداری میخای سکوت کنی من برم



سلام
اصولا بحث سر منطقی حرف زدن نیست ... این ها می خواهند ادعا کنند ، یعنی اگه خود خدا براشون آیه بفرسته ... باز یه بهانه می سازند ...
اینها رو باید فرستاد تو لیست نادیده گرفته شده ها .... 
زمانی که کسی بهشون جواب نده ، خودشون می فهمند که شر و ور هاشون معنایی نداره ...



mohammadmahdi said:


> داستان چیه شما تو هر پست یه سلام میکنی رفیق , سلام رو فقط یه بار در روز میکنن
> 
> 
> احسنت داداش گلم



سلام

اونوفت تو اینترنت شما چطور می دونی که من کی پستم رو پست کردم !؟ مگر اینکه بشینی تاریخ و زمان هر پست بنده رو چک کنی .... 

در ضمن ، زمانی که سلام می کنم ، آرومتر هستم ..... اگه سلام نکنم ، می رم تو حالت ترمیناتوری ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> هامان حرفی نداری میخای سکوت کنی من برم



na , naro vali chi begam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

haman10 said:


> na , naro vali chi begam ?


اینهمه موضوع
عرب ترک هرچی
از سوریه چه خبر ؟
داشی راستی شما کرمانشاهی چه جوری آذربایجانی هستی؟
من یکی از فامیلامون کرمانشاهیه آدمایخیلی خونگرم و باحالی هستن
معمولا هم به خاطر مصرف روغن درشت هیکل و پر زورن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohammadmahdi said:


> اینهمه موضوع
> عرب ترک هرچی



har do bi arzeshan , arab ha( az arabstan) taghriban hamashoon terroristan , turka ham ke delusion daran  



mohammadmahdi said:


> داشی راستی شما کرمانشاهی چه جوری آذربایجانی هستی؟
> من یکی از فامیلامون کرمانشاهیه آدمایخیلی خونگرم و باحالی هست



mersi , man khoonevadam kheyli vaght pish oomadan kermanshah , dige hamin jaa mondim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

felan bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

@twilight
به نظر من انرژی هسته ای و تولید برق باید خصوصی بشه تا غربیا کمتر فشار بیارن


----------



## twilight

mohammadmahdi said:


> @twilight
> به نظر من انرژی هسته ای و تولید برق باید خصوصی بشه تا غربیا کمتر فشار بیارن



سلام
یا شما معنای خصوصی شدن تو ایران رو نمی دونی یا داری ما رو دست می اندازی .... در ضمن ، هیچ جای جهان این تکنولوژی خصوصی نیست ... 

یک نیروگاه که سوختش از فلان کشور بیاد و متخصص های فلان کشور هم اداره ش کنند و سودش رو هم چهارتا به اصطلاح سرمایه دار خصوصی ببرند ، چیز بی خاصیتی هست ...

بخش خصوصی ما اگه برق رو بهش بدند ، هر دو روز یکبار برق کل کشور رو قطع می کنه و می گه ، پول بیشتر بدید ....

اولین نقد جدی شریعتمداری به توافقنامه ژنو - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> یا شما معنای خصوصی شدن تو ایران رو نمی دونی یا داری ما رو دست می اندازی .... در ضمن ، هیچ جای جهان این تکنولوژی خصوصی نیست ...
> 
> یک نیروگاه که سوختش از فلان کشور بیاد و متخصص های فلان کشور هم اداره ش کنند و سودش رو هم چهارتا به اصطلاح سرمایه دار خصوصی ببرند ، چیز بی خاصیتی هست ...
> 
> بخش خصوصی ما اگه برق رو بهش بدند ، هر دو روز یکبار برق کل کشور رو قطع می کنه و می گه ، پول بیشتر بدید ....
> 
> اولین نقد جدی شریعتمداری به توافقنامه ژنو - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir



پس نقد های قبلیش چی بود؟ شوخی؟

طراح لوگوی هما، برترین لوگوی خطوط هوایی جهان کیست؟


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> پس نقد های قبلیش چی بود؟ شوخی؟



سلام
قبلی ها بیشتر تکرار مکررات بود .... 

این یکی ، به ریز قضیه وارد شده و از لحاظ حقوقی بررسیش کرده .... در ضمن این تیتر مشرق هست ... اصل خبر تو سایت کیهان هست ولی چون آرشیو نداره ، لینک مشرق رو می گذارم ... 

به هر حال* نقد آزاد *و* آزادی بیان* و توقع از اینکه *وزارت خارجه متن اصلی رو منتشر کنه *و* دولت به انتقاد ها پاسخ بدهد  *هم جزو *حقوق شهروندی* محسوب می شود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

رییس سابق سیا: ما حق غنی سازی ایران را پذیرفتیم



twilight said:


> سلام
> قبلی ها بیشتر تکرار مکررات بود ....
> 
> این یکی ، به ریز قضیه وارد شده و از لحاظ حقوقی بررسیش کرده .... در ضمن این تیتر مشرق هست ... اصل خبر تو سایت کیهان هست ولی چون آرشیو نداره ، لینک مشرق رو می گذارم ...
> 
> به هر حال* نقد آزاد *و* آزادی بیان* و توقع از اینکه *وزارت خارجه متن اصلی رو منتشر کنه *و* دولت به انتقاد ها پاسخ بدهد  *هم جزو *حقوق شهروندی* محسوب می شود


البته که میشود وگرنه الان آقای شریعت مداری توی زندان تشریف داشتند


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> رییس سابق سیا: ما حق غنی سازی ایران را پذیرفتیم




سلام

متن رو هم بخون ....

این حق غنی سازی هم خودش فیلمی هست ... 0.01 درصد رو هم می توان به حق غنی سازی تعبیر کرد ....

بعد دقت کن



> ه گزارش خبرگزاری فارس به نقل از پولیتیکو، مایکل هایدن رییس سابق سازمان سیا و آژانس امنیت ملی آمریکا (NSA) یکشنبه در مصاحبه با شبکه خبری فاکس نیوز با اشاره به توافق هسته ای اخیر ایران و گروه 1+5 گفت: آنچه که ما باید انجام دهیم این است که آستانه (هسته‌ای) را تا آنجایی که امکان دارد به عقب برانیم، و این تعیین خواهد کرد که این ایده خوبی هست یا یک ایده بد. الان، ایرانی‌ها خیلی به بمب اتم نزدیک شده‌اند. *ما دکمه توقف (برنامه هسته ای) ایران را زده‌ایم و الان باید با آنها برای زدن دکمه حذف مذاکره کنیم*.
> 
> هایدن با تاکید بر اینکه توافق حاصل شده در ژنو در تناقض با قطعنامه‌های شورای امنیت سازمان ملل است، افزود: بیایید با خودمان صادق باشیم، ما غنی‌سازی ایران را پذیرفته‌ایم. در این باره تردیدی نیست. این بازگشت از توافق‌های قبلی در سازمان ملل است.
> 
> وی گفت که با وجود این ملاحظات مایل است که روند اجرای این توافقنامه را در دراز مدت ببیند.
> 
> رئیس سابق سیا: ما غنی‌سازی ایران را پذیرفته‌ایم



پس چرا می گه ما دکمه ی توقف رو زدیم و بعد می گه باید دکمه ی حذف رو بزنیم ....



Ostad said:


> رییس سابق سیا: ما حق غنی سازی ایران را پذیرفتیم
> 
> 
> البته که میشود وگرنه الان آقای شریعت مداری توی زندان تشریف داشتند




اسطوره های حقوق بشر و آزادی بیان .... البته اگه بخوایم اینجوری حساب کنیم ، خیلی ها باید تا حالا اعدام می شدند ... منتظر تصادفات و قتل های زنجیره ای و سقوط های خودجوش هواپیما ها هستیم ....


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> متن رو هم بخون ....
> 
> این حق غنی سازی هم خودش فیلمی هست ... 0.01 درصد رو هم می توان به حق غنی سازی تعبیر کرد ....
> 
> بعد دقت کن
> 
> 
> 
> پس چرا می گه ما دکمه ی توقف رو زدیم و بعد می گه باید دکمه ی حذف رو بزنیم ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اسطوره های حقوق بشر و آزادی بیان .... البته اگه بخوایم اینجوری حساب کنیم ، خیلی ها باید تا حالا اعدام می شدند ... منتظر تصادفات و قتل های زنجیره ای هستیم ....


بهتره با مرتضوی شروع کنیم


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> بهتره با مرتضوی شروع کنیم



سلام
البته از نظر من بهتره با کسایی شروع کنیم که می خواستند علیه رای مردم کودتا کنند ... بعدش می رسیم به جناب مرتضوی ....

ای ، یادم رفت جناب مرتضوی در حال محاکمه هستند در حالی که آقایون در حال راست راست گشتند تو کشور می باشند ... 

به هر حال امثال مرتضوی ، وثیقه های ده میلیاردی و ویلاهایی در کانادا و انگلیس و کشورهای اسکاندیناوی ندارند که هر وقت میل کنند بروند گردش ....


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> البته از نظر من بهتره با کسایی شروع کنیم که می خواستند علیه رای مردم کودتا کنند ... بعدش می رسیم به جناب مرتضوی ....
> 
> ای ، یادم رفت جناب مرتضوی در حال محاکمه هستند در حالی که آقایون در حال راست راست گشتند تو کشور می باشند ...
> 
> به هر حال امثال مرتضوی ، وثیقه های ده میلیاردی و ویلاهایی در کانادا و انگلیس و کشورهای اسکاندیناوی ندارند که هر وقت میل کنند بروند گردش ....


بله آقای مرتضوی 100 یا 200 هزار تومن جریمه شدن
در مورد املاک من اطلاعتی ندارم فک نمی کنم کسی هم اطلاعات دقیقی داشته باشه
منظورتون از راست راست گشتن حبس خانگیه دیگه


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> بله آقای مرتضوی 100 یا 200 هزار تومن جریمه شدن
> در مورد املاک من اطلاعتی ندارم فک نمی کنم کسی هم اطلاعات دقیقی داشته باشه
> منظورتون از راست راست گشتن حبس خانگیه دیگه



سلام
اونها که باید اعدام شوند .... همین حبس خانگی هم می شه هدر دادن اکسیژن ... مگه قراره هر احمقی که تو انتخابات شکست خورد ، کشور رو بریزه به هم و کاری کنه که دشمنان خارجی با خیال راحت پشت سر هم تحریم وضع کنند و به فکر تجزیه و حمله ی نظامی به کشور بیافتند .... البته بنده از شما انتظاری ندارم ، شما منطقتون این هست* " اگه ما تو انتخابات برنده بشیم ،یعنی درسته و به گفته ی جناب هاشمی ، آزاد ترین و صحیح ترین انتخابات جهانه و ، اگه تو انتخابات برنده نشیم یعنی تقلب شده و انتصاباته "* .... خب با این منطق اصولا چه لزومی به انتخابات هست !؟ مردم که همیشه یا شما رو می پذیرند یا اگه نپذیرند یعنی تقلب شده !!!! پس بهتره اصولا انتخابات رو تعطیل کرده و همیشه شما رو سر کار گذاشت ... چرا بودجه ی مملکت رو خرج یک کار تشریفاتی می کنیم در حالی که همه می دونند که شما برنده اید !؟


منظور جنابان خاتمی و آقازاده های رفسنجانی هستند و خائنین اطرافشان هستند . ....

__________

http://9day.ir/print/1/12047/چرا-نتیجه-توافقنامه-ژنو-را-باخت-می-دانیم/



> * اعطای امتیاز بدون بدست آوردن امتیاز !
> در حقیقت اگر تا دیروز خون دادیم تا بگوییم «انرژی هسته ای حق مسلّم ماست» از این پس باید بگوییم «انرژی هسته ای حق مسلّم ماست اگر آمریکایی ها قبول کنند!» *


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> اونها که باید اعدام شوند .... همین حبس خانگی هم می شه هدر دادن اکسیژن ... مگه قراره هر احمقی که تو انتخابات شکست خورد ، کشور رو بریزه به هم و کاری کنه که دشمنان خارجی با خیال راحت پشت سر هم تحریم وضع کنند و به فکر تجزیه و حمله ی نظامی به کشور بیافتند .... البته بنده از شما انتظاری ندارم ، شما منطقتون این هست* " اگه ما تو انتخابات برنده بشیم ،یعنی درسته و به گفته ی جناب هاشمی ، آزاد ترین و صحیح ترین انتخابات جهانه و ، اگه تو انتخابات برنده نشیم یعنی تقلب شده و انتصاباته "* .... خب با این منطق اصولا چه لزومی به انتخابات هست !؟ مردم که همیشه یا شما رو می پذیرند یا اگه نپذیرند یعنی تقلب شده !!!! پس بهتره اصولا انتخابات رو تعطیل کرده و همیشه شما رو سر کار گذاشت ... چرا بودجه ی مملکت رو خرج یک کار تشریفاتی می کنیم در حالی که همه می دونند که شما برنده اید !؟
> 
> 
> منظور جنابان خاتمی و آقازاده های رفسنجانی هستند ....
> 
> ___________-
> 
> http://9day.ir/print/1/12047/چرا-نتیجه-توافقنامه-ژنو-را-باخت-می-دانیم/



پس علت اصلی تحریم مشخص شد
جنابانی که شما گفتید من کاری باهاشون ندارم من تو زمان اونها نبودم که بخوام اظهار نظر کنم
پس چرا اعدامشون نمیکنید تا اکسیژن کمتر مصرف بشه پیشنهاد من تیرباران هست


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> پس علت اصلی تحریم مشخص شد
> جنابانی که شما گفتید من کاری باهاشون ندارم من تو زمان اونها نبودم که بخوام اظهار نظر کنم
> پس چرا اعدامشون نمیکنید تا اکسیژن کمتر مصرف بشه پیشنهاد من تیرباران هست



سلام
می ترسند امثال شما که مریدشون هستید ، کشور رو نابود کنند ... پس بزار اینها چند هزار لیتر بیشتر اکسیژن هدر بدهند تا اینکه کشور به خاطر حماقت یک عده ای نابود بشه ....

علت تحریم ها مشخص بود و هست ( البته برای شما ، مشخص نیست ) ولی اینی که من گفتم ، بهانه و شرایط لازم رو برای تحریم ها فراهم کرد ...


خزانه بانک مرکزی بیش از 100 میلیارد دلار موجودی دارد/ روحانی دولت را با 1280 میلیارد تومان تحویل گرفت - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> می ترسند امثال شما که مریدشون هستید ، کشور رو نابود کنند ... پس بزار اینها چند هزار لیتر بیشتر اکسیژن هدر بدهند تا اینکه کشور به خاطر حماقت یک عده ای نابود بشه ....
> 
> علت تحریم ها مشخص بود و هست ( البته برای شما ، مشخص نیست ) ولی اینی که من گفتم ، بهانه و شرایط لازم رو برای تحریم ها فراهم کرد ...
> 
> 
> خزانه بانک مرکزی بیش از 100 میلیارد دلار موجودی دارد/ روحانی دولت را با 1280 میلیارد تومان تحویل گرفت - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


*کشور را نابود کنن ..*
هنوز 3 ماه نیست که دولتی کمی متفاوت روی کار اومده شما حتی به سال نکشیده شمشیر رو از رو بستید در نظر بگیر امثال من (شما بخون مردم) چقدر صبرشون زیاد بوده که امثال شما(حزب الله نماها) رو 8 سال تحمل کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> *کشور را نابود کنن ..*
> هنوز 3 ماه نیست که دولتی کمی متفاوت روی کار اومده شما حتی به سال نکشیده شمشیر رو از رو بستید در نظر بگیر امثال من (شما بخون مردم) چقدر صبرشون زیاد بوده که امثال شما(حزب الله نماها) رو 8 سال تحمل کردن



سلام
امثال شما که نگذاشتند یک روز هم ازش بگذره و عملا جنگ خیابانی رو آغاز کردند .... نکنه می خوای به قول خودت ما حزب ا... نماها بیایم و تو خیابون باهاتون به سبک خودتون در سال 88 رفتار کنیم .... !؟

فکر نکنم اونوقت چیزی از کشور باقی بمونه ... می مونه !؟

در ضمن ، اینکه داریم این توافقنامه رو از لحاظ حقوقی بررسی می کنیم و از هر نظری که نگاه ش می کنیم می بینم یک افتضاح حقوقی به تمام معناست و کسایی هم که امضاءش کردند نه تنها جرات نمی کنند اون ضمیمه ی لعنتی رو افشا کنند ، بلکه حتی نمی تونند به درستی و رو در رو جواب انتقاد ها رو هم بدهند

سال 89 یک توافق صورت گرفت که یک صدم این هم نبود و این همه تعهد و اقدامات اعتماد سازی بدون حد و مرز از طرف ما ایجاد نمی کرد و دوستان بهش گفتند ترکمانچای فقط به خاطر اینکه با دولت وقت مشکل داشتند ....

تازه اون زمان حتی اینکه بتونیم سوخت 20 درصد رو غنی کنیم و بعد تبدیلش کنیم به میله های سوخت هم جای سوال داشت و کشور کلا از لحاظ سیاسی به خاطر اقدامات سال 88 در ضعف شدید دیپلماتیک قرار داشت ...

در ضمن ، فعلا هیچ اقدام عملی هم در برابر این توافقنامه از طرف ما نشده ، فقط در برابر *موج های پر قدرت جیگر سازی* که آقایون می فرستند ، بعضا موج های ضد جیگر سازی از طرف ما فرستاده می شه که واقعا هم ضعیفه ...


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> امثال شما که نگذاشتند یک روز هم ازش بگذره و عملا جنگ خیابانی رو آغاز کردند .... نکنه می خوای به قول خودت ما حزب ا... نماها بیایم و تو خیابون باهاتون به سبک خودتون در سال 88 رفتار کنیم .... !؟
> 
> فکر نکنم اونوقت چیزی از کشور باقی بمونه ... می مونه !؟
> 
> در ضمن ، اینکه داریم این توافقنامه رو از لحاظ حقوقی بررسی می کنیم و از هر نظری که نگاه ش می کنیم می بینم یک افتضاح حقوقی به تمام معناست و کسایی هم که امضاءش کردند نه تنها جرات نمی کنند اون ضمیمه ی لعنتی رو افشا کنند ، بلکه حتی نمی تونند به درستی و رو در رو جواب انتقاد ها رو هم بدهند
> 
> سال 89 یک توافق صورت گرفت که یک صدم این هم نبود و این همه تعهد و اقدامات اعتماد سازی بدون حد و مرز از طرف ما ایجاد نمی کرد و دوستان بهش گفتند ترکمانچای فقط به خاطر اینکه با دولت وقت مشکل داشتند ....
> 
> تازه اون زمان حتی اینکه بتونیم سوخت 20 درصد رو غنی کنیم و بعد تبدیلش کنیم به میله های سوخت هم جای سوال داشت و کشور کلا از لحاظ سیاسی به خاطر اقدامات سال 88 در ضعف شدید دیپلماتیک قرار داشت ...
> 
> در ضمن ، فعلا هیچ اقدام عملی هم در برابر این توافقنامه از طرف ما نشده ، فقط در برابر *موج های پر قدرت جیگر سازی* که آقایون می فرستند ، بعضا موج های ضد جیگر سازی از طرف ما فرستاده می شه که واقعا هم ضعیفه ...


این موج های ضعیفتان در دوره محمود کجا بودند ؟
صد برابر بدتر از ترکمچای این بود که صنعت و اقتصاد نو پای ایران رو انداختند زیر پای چین به اسم مقابله با استکبار

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

*بیکاری در مناطق مرزی وخیم شد *


معاون اقتصاددان وزیر کار می‌گوید وضعیت بیکاری در مناطق مرزی کشور وخیم است و ایجاد سالیانه حداقل یک میلیون شغل جدید از مسائل مهم بازار کار محسوب می‌شود. با این حال، هم‌اکنون 16 استان کشور با جمعیتی بالغ بر 36 میلیون نفر در مناطق مرزی کشور واقع شده که طبق آخرین سرشماری رسمی کشور، یک میلیون و 730 هزار بیکار را در خود جای داده است.

به گزارش خبرنگار مهر حسن طایی معاون اقتصاددان وزیر تعاون، کار و رفاه اجتماعی در روزهای گذشته وضعیت بیکاری در مناطق مرزی کشور را وخیم دانست و گفت: مخدوش بودن داده ها و اطلاعات در بازار کار، وجود جمعیت میلیونی بیکار، وخامت نرخ های بیکاری در مناطق مرزی و نبود تناسب لازم بین بهره وری، دستمزد، تامین معیشت و تورم را از چالش های اساسی در بازار کار است.

معاون توسعه کارآفرینی و اشتغال وزارت تعاون، کار و رفاه خاطر نشان کرد: ناپایداری وضعیت شاغلان موجود در بنگاه های اقتصادی، بیکاری دانش آموختگان و 4.5 میلیون نفر دانشجو و کارایی پائین سرمایه گذاری و سرمایه سرانه بالا برای ایجاد یک شغل مولد از موارد دیگر این چالش است.

معضلات روز بازار کار

وی مسائل بازار کار آینده کشور را از منظر جمعیتی بررسی کرد و افزود: وجود جمعیت 36 میلیونی زیر 25 سال و وجود تفاوت ها و تعارضات آشکار در تابع مطلوبیت خانوارها و تابع رفاه اجتماعی که از سوی حکومت تعریف شده، از جمله این مسائل است.

طائی همچنین مسائل بازار کار آینده کشور را از منظر تقاضا نیز بررسی کرد و خاطرنشان کرد: ایجاد سالانه حداقل یک میلیون شغل، پائین بودن مقیاس عمومی تولید، نیل به اهداف کار شایسته، تحول بازار کار به بازار مبادله دانش و اطلاع رسانی نوین در بازار کار از مسائل مهم دیگر در این بازار است.

با وجود تاکید طائی بر وخامت بیکاری در مناطق مرزی کشور، اما وی به صورت کلی به این موضوع پرداخته و آدرس دقیقی از مناطق مرزی دارای وخامت بیکاری وجود ندارد. در حال حاضر 13 استان کشور در مناطق مرز خشکی کشور واقع شده است که با 3 استان دارای مرز آبی مازندران، هرمزگان و بوشهر تعداد استان های مرزی کشور به 16 استان می رسد.

هم اکنون مرز خشکی ایران در شمال با آذربایجان، ارمنستان، ترکمستان و در شرق با افغانستان و پاکستان و در غرب با ترکیه و عراق است که مجموعا 13 استان را شامل می شود. اگر مرزهای آبی را هم در نظر بگیریم مازندران در شمال و هرمزگان و بوشهر در جنوب هم به این آمار افزوده می شود.

تمرکز 36 میلیون نفر در 16 استان مرزی

طبق گفته معاون وزیر کار، وضعیت اشتغال در 13 تا 16 استان کشور از مجموع 31 استان هم اکنون وخیم است. البته قطعا منظور تمام نقاط و شهرهای استان های مرزی نیست و اشاره طائی به برخی مناطق واقع در استان های مرزی و به ویژه مناطق محروم کشور است که در اینصورت نیز وخامت بیکاری، قابل تامل است. ادامه روند بیکاری در مناطق وسیعی از مناطق مرزی کشور باعث گسترش مهاجرت اجباری به استان های برخوردار برای کار و در نتیجه خالی شدن مناطقی از کشور از جمعیت و زندگی و در نقطه مقابل تمرکز شدید در دیگر مناطق مانند تهران خواهد بود.

16 استان سیستان و بلوچستان، خراسان جنوبی، خراسان رضوی، خراسان شمالی، گلستان، مازندران، گیلان، اردبیل، آذربایجان شرقی، آذربایجان غربی، کردستان، کرمانشاه، ایلام، خوزستان، بوشهر و هرمزگان در حاشیه کشور واقع شده اند که هم اکنون میلیون ها نفر از جمعیت کشور را در خود جای داده اند.

طبق سرشماری سال 90 در 13 استان مرزی کشور که دارای مرز خشکی است 32 میلیون و 490 هزار و 541 نفر زندگی می کنند که به صورت بالقوه در خطر بحران بیکاری و به گفته معاون وزیر کار وخامت در ورود به بازار کار مواجه هستند. در صورت افزودن جمعیت استان های دارای مرز آبی مازندران، هرمزگان و بوشهر به این آمار، جمعیت کل استان های مرزی به 36 میلیون و 241 هزار و 855 نفر بالغ می شود.

با این وجود، دقیقا مشخص نیست چه تعداد از این جمعیت ساکن در استان های مرزی کشور، دارای بحران بیکاری هستند اما به صورت کلی استان هایی مانند سیستان و بلوچستان، ایلام، کرمانشاه و کردستان قطعا با مسائل بیشتری در بیکاری جوانان جویای کار مواجه اند و اوضاع در برخی استان های مرزی مانند خراسان های شمالی، رضوی، جنوبی، آذربایجان های غربی و شرقی به گواه آمارهای مرکز آمار ایران چندان بد نیست و نمی توان این بخش ها را دارای وخامت بیکاری دانست.

هرچند معاون وزیر کار به صورت آماری درباره وخامت بیکاری در مناطق مرزی کشور سخن نگفت، اما توسعه نیافتن صنعت و تولید در مناطق مختلف کشور به صورت متوازن، در دسترس نبودن فرصت های شغلی مناسب برای کارجویان و همچنین تمرکز بازار کار و تولید در مناطقی از کشور مانند پایتخت و یا مناطق نفتی کشور؛ در یکی دهه های اخیر باعث مهاجرت های اجباری از حاشیه به مناطق مرکزی کشور شده است.

مهاجرت اجباری برای کسب درآمد

مرکز آمار ایران بر اساس آخرین سرشماری انجام شده اعلام کرد بیش از 1 میلیون و 730 هزار نفر در 16 استان مرزی کشور بیکار هستند که از این بین سهم استان هایی مانند خراسان رضوی، خوزستان، کرمانشاه، گیلان و سیستان و بلوچستان بیشتر است.

حسین اکبری در گفتگو با مهر با بیان اینکه وخامت بیکاری در مناطق مرزی کشور می تواند حد بحران را در این بخش از کشور به لحاظ اشتغال نشان دهد گفت: البته بهتر بود معاون وزیر کار بگوید که چه مناطقی از مرزها دارای وخامت است و چه تعداد بیکار را در حال حاضر در خود جای داده است.

این کارشناس بازار کار اظهارداشت: مرکز پژوهش های مجلس نیز قبلا درباره وضعیت کسب و کار در استان ها گزارشاتی ارائه کرده است. در هر صورت فرد بیکار مجبور می شود به جستجوی شغل بپردازد و این مسئله به دلیل نبود شغل مناسب در مناطق مرزی کشور در دهه های اخیر موج مهاجرت به شهرهای بزرگ را ایجاد کرده است.

اکبری خاطرنشان کرد: یکی از عوامل افزایش مشاغل غیررسمی و دستفروشی در شهرهای بزرگ، مهاجرت از مناطق کمتر برخوردار به کلانشهرها به امید کسب درآمد است. در حال حاضر اساسی ترین اقدامی که باید در بازار کار صورت گیرد، مدیریت صحیح و حکمرانی است.

سرنوشت زودبازده ها چه شد؟

وی بازگرداندن بنگاه های غیرفعال و نیمه تعطیل به چرخه تولید و کار و ارزیابی مداوم فعالیت این واحدها را از جمله برنامه های موثری دانست که دولت می تواند در دستور کار قرار دهد. همچنین شفاف سازی کارها و در دست بودن اطلاعات مربوط به تعداد بیکاران نیز می تواند در کنار دسته بندی بیکاران بر اساس نوع مهارت ها، تخصص و سطح تحصیلات می تواند منجر به برنامه ریزی های دقیق در بازار کار کشور شود.

این کارشناس روابط کار با تاکید بر لزوم مشارکت واقعی مردم در کارها و فراهم کردن این زمینه از سوی دولت اظهارداشت: در دولت سابق به عنوان زودبازده ها تسهیلات فراوانی پرداخت شد ولی واقعیت این است که به بنگاه های زودبازده واقعی تسهیلات پرداخت نشد و در حال حاضر نیز مشخص نیست این تسهیلات به کجا رفته و به چه نحو در حال بازگشت است.

به گفته اکبری، همچنین روشن نیست چه میزان شغل از طریق پرداخت وام به طرح های زودبازده در دولت های سابق در کشور ایجاد شده است.

*جدول تفکیک جمعیت و نرخ بیکاری استان های مرزی*

*استانتعداد جمعیت (سرشماری90)تعداد بیکاران (سرشماری90)نرخ بیکاری تابستان 91*
آذربایجان شرقی37246201247219.8
آذربایجان غربی30805761163046
بوشهر1032949403178.8
خراسان جنوبی662534150336.8
خراسان شمالی8677272874511.8
خراسان رضوی59944021797486.6
خوزستان453172033004414.5
سیستان‌وبلوچستان253432715897914.2
کردستان11516727630413.4
گلستان1777014729026
گیلان248087413501611.8
مازندران307394312224712.7
هرمزگان1578183726107.6
اردبیل12484886082411.3
کرمانشاه194522715392110.5
ایلام5575994306613.4
*جمع362418551730781---*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

رشد اقتصادی مثبت 5.8 رو منفی 5 تحویل بدی. تورم رو بالای 40 درصد برسونی
بیکاری رو افزایش بدی،
بالاترین درآمد نفتی رو هم داشته باشی،

آبروی ایران و ایرانی رو ببری و همه تروریست بدانند اونا رو.
خیلی احمقانه مثل کوچه و بازار دهن مسئول اجرایی کشور باز بشه بدون اینکه کمترین فکری براش شده باشه و فقط هزینه بتراشه برای کشور

صبح تا شب دروغ بگی.
ترکمچای افتصادی با چین و روس و هند و امارات و ترکیه و ... ببندی.
مردم توی تنگنای اقتصادی باشن و هی وام بلا عوض به هرچی جزیره ناشناخته و سرزمین ذره بینی تو گوشه کنار دنیا و آفریقا بدی.

راستی مسئله هسته ای مگه حل نشده بود؟؟؟؟ مگر رئیس جمهور خیلی خیلی محبوب تا جاییکه رفت وسط ناکجا آباد تو آمریکای لاتین و یه پسره تا دید گفت مموتی مموتی!. هی هر جا می نشست می گفت من مهندسم، مسئله هسته ای حل شده؟
هر کشور بی سرو پایی مگر توهین نمی کرد؟ می رفت برزیل، ایتالیا، هیچ کس نمی اومد استقبالش و آدم حساب نمی کردن ایران و رئیس جمهورش را.

نمی دونم چه جور بود که 62 تا کشور درخواست الگو کرده بودند از دولت ایشان!!!! حالا 62 تا نه، شما 2 تا شو نام ببر.

راستی جهان مدیریت شد؟ هاله ی نور چه خبر؟
بالاخره امام زمان اومد پشت بشقاب خالی که برایش می گذاشتند بشینه؟

مگه قطع نامه ها کاغذ پاره نبود؟ مگه هر سال با ایل و تبار اطرافیان گله ای با هزینه بیت المال نمی رفت نیویورک واسه صندلی خالی ها سخنرانی می کرد و وقتی یک مجری تلویزیونی ازش سوال می کرد که اینا الان قطع نامه صادر کرده اند و بعدا مشکلات ایجاد می کنه براتون ، جواب می داد من مهندسم، هیچی نمیشه و شما چند ماه دیگه می بینی هیچی نمیشه اینا کاغذ پارست. .. قرار بود قطع نامه دونشون پاره شه، ولی مثل اینکه به جای قطع نامه دون اونا ماتحت ملت ایران جاشو گرفته..

البته واسه کسی که نونش هست، دوا درمونش هست، کارش هست، پول برای دستمال کشی تو جیبش میره و مردم هر چه قدر به فلاکت بیافتند، تو زندگی اونا آب از آب تکون نخوره و شکمشون سیر باشه، اینا مهم نیست و حالیشون نمیشه که، بهتره بریم رجا و کیهان و مشرق نیوز بخونیم حوصلمون سر نره و حداقل کاری به ازای پولی که می گیریم کرده باشیم.
آخه این حکومت و وضعیت واسه مردم نون نداشت و فقط فلاکت و فشار بود، واسه یک عده ای خوب نون آوره.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> Because they claim that they are God chosen people and they should be in Palestine till God send their savior ...
> 
> the whole point of occupying Palestine is about " God Chosen people " idea ....



No, you are wrong. That's what *you *think about them. 
Even zionism in definition is "a *National movement* for jews to settle in Israel" and they have never said that it is a religious movement for them to settle in their lands. 
There is a clear difference between these two sentences. Anyway, being a jew, is not necessarily a religious definition, they are an ethnicity as well, and that's what form their country, not religious stuff.
Even israel is a *Secular *government and not a religious government like Iran, Pakistan, and Afghanisan(Islamic Republics).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@twilight @Ostad : dadash haye golam lotfan bahs siasi nakonin 

vagar na dobara thread kharab mishe , mersi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Uhuhu said:


> رشد اقتصادی مثبت 5.8 رو منفی 5 تحویل بدی. تورم رو بالای 40 درصد برسونی
> بیکاری رو افزایش بدی،
> بالاترین درآمد نفتی رو هم داشته باشی،
> 
> آبروی ایران و ایرانی رو ببری و همه تروریست بدانند اونا رو.
> خیلی احمقانه مثل کوچه و بازار دهن مسئول اجرایی کشور باز بشه بدون اینکه کمترین فکری براش شده باشه و فقط هزینه بتراشه برای کشور
> 
> صبح تا شب دروغ بگی.
> ترکمچای افتصادی با چین و روس و هند و امارات و ترکیه و ... ببندی.
> مردم توی تنگنای اقتصادی باشن و هی وام بلا عوض به هرچی جزیره ناشناخته و سرزمین ذره بینی تو گوشه کنار دنیا و آفریقا بدی.
> 
> راستی مسئله هسته ای مگه حل نشده بود؟؟؟؟ مگر رئیس جمهور خیلی خیلی محبوب تا جاییکه رفت وسط ناکجا آباد تو آمریکای لاتین و یه پسره تا دید گفت مموتی مموتی!. هی هر جا می نشست می گفت من مهندسم، مسئله هسته ای حل شده؟
> هر کشور بی سرو پایی مگر توهین نمی کرد؟ می رفت برزیل، ایتالیا، هیچ کس نمی اومد استقبالش و آدم حساب نمی کردن ایران و رئیس جمهورش را.
> 
> نمی دونم چه جور بود که 62 تا کشور درخواست الگو کرده بودند از دولت ایشان!!!! حالا 62 تا نه، شما 2 تا شو نام ببر.
> 
> راستی جهان مدیریت شد؟ هاله ی نور چه خبر؟
> بالاخره امام زمان اومد پشت بشقاب خالی که برایش می گذاشتند بشینه؟
> 
> مگه قطع نامه ها کاغذ پاره نبود؟ مگه هر سال با ایل و تبار اطرافیان گله ای با هزینه بیت المال نمی رفت نیویورک واسه صندلی خالی ها سخنرانی می کرد و وقتی یک مجری تلویزیونی ازش سوال می کرد که اینا الان قطع نامه صادر کرده اند و بعدا مشکلات ایجاد می کنه براتون ، جواب می داد من مهندسم، هیچی نمیشه و شما چند ماه دیگه می بینی هیچی نمیشه اینا کاغذ پارست. .. قرار بود قطع نامه دونشون پاره شه، ولی مثل اینکه به جای قطع نامه دون اونا ماتحت ملت ایران جاشو گرفته..
> 
> البته واسه کسی که نونش هست، دوا درمونش هست، کارش هست، پول برای دستمال کشی تو جیبش میره و مردم هر چه قدر به فلاکت بیافتند، تو زندگی اونا آب از آب تکون نخوره و شکمشون سیر باشه، اینا مهم نیست و حالیشون نمیشه که، بهتره بریم رجا و کیهان و مشرق نیوز بخونیم حوصلمون سر نره و حداقل کاری به ازای پولی که می گیریم کرده باشیم.
> آخه این حکومت و وضعیت واسه مردم نون نداشت و فقط فلاکت و فشار بود، واسه یک عده ای خوب نون آوره.


خوب خدا رو شکر که مشکللات سیاسیمون فقط مربوط به احمدی نژاد بود و نه آمریکا
خدا رو شکر که مشکلات اقتصادیمون فقط به خاطر احمدی نژاد بود و نه اقتصاددانهای تکنوکرات

بله که نون آوره با آب یارانه ای پسته برداشت کنی و به قیمت روز دلار بشینی به مردم. صدالبته که نون آوره

دو خط در میون از طرف احمدی نژاد عبارت کاغذ پاره رو به کار بردی حالا گیرم که راست میگی
این عزیز دلمون ظریف رو چی میگی که چند بار تا حالا رسما گفته تحریمها کاغذ پاره شد
حالاعلی الحساب این 17 تا شرکت تحریمی جدید رو داشته باشید تا صبح دولتمون بدمد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

سلام
*شاهکار جدید ،  ظریف : در مورد ابوموسی با اعراب مذاکره می کنیم تا سوء تفاهم ها برطرف بشه ... *


جانم ، این یکی رو هم می خواند بدند بره .... والله اونهایی که قراردادهای ترکمانچای ، گلستان ، آخال ، پاریس ، سعد آباد ( زمان رضا شاه ) رو امضا کردند ، شاخ نداشتند .....

خب ، پس فردا هم با آذربایجان در مورد استان های شمال غرب مذاکره کن ... با افغانستان هم در مورد مشهد مذاکره کن ... با ترکمنستان هم در مورد گرگان ... با عراق هم در مورد خوزستان ....
با کردستان هم با اقلیم کردستان عراق ...


توضیح افخم درباره اظهارات ظریف در کویت - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

با مذاکره در این موضوع ، یعنی عملا ادعاشون رو به رسمیت شناختیم ... این مردک توی سازمان ملل داشت چه غلطی می کرد که بدیهیات روابط بین الملل رو هم نمی دونه !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام

جناب اوهوهو .... این حرفهاتون جواب داره ، از اون تحقیر حکم دستگیری برای جناب هاشمی تا اون تحقیر جناب خاتمی و تهدید شورای امنیت ملی ما وسط پایتختمون توسط یک الدنگی به نام جک استراو .... بخوایم اینجوری پیش بریم ، 16 سال به علاوه ی یکصد روز در برابر 8 سال می شه ... یعنی امثال بنده دو برابر شما می تونم این لیست ها رو بسازم 

حداقل تو زمان احمدی نژاد نگران این نبودیم که خاکمون رو از دست بدیم ...

ولی در مورد اقتصاد ، فعلا شما این رو داشته باش تا ببینی وضع اقتصاد ما مشکلاتش فراتر از این حرفهاست که با یک لبخند دیپلماتیک حل بشه ...

دونیم ساعت یکشنبه ۱۰ آذر

نکته ی جالبش اینجاست ... ما برای یک دلار صادرات غیر نفتی ، دو دلار از جیب ملت خرج می کنیم !!!!
_____________

بگذریم ولیکن ، عزیز دل ، فحش دادن و لیست کردن یک مشت ادعا ، نمی شه جواب بنده ...
این چیزی هست که بهش می گند سفسطه / مغلطه در مذاکرات ...

مغالطه - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

__________

اینم یک مطلبی که در وبلاگم گذاشتم ...

بامداد

______________

what is Zarif's Facebook page link !? 

I just want to go there and say some kind words to him and thank him ....

Do I need to sign for sending post in Facebook !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10



aghayoon khahesh mikonam inja bahs siasi ziad nakonin !! 

gand mire toosh ha .....

az ma goftan bood . man ke dige ziad inja post nemizaram ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> aghayoon khahesh mikonam inja bahs siasi ziad nakonin !!
> 
> gand mire toosh ha .....
> 
> az ma goftan bood . man ke dige ziad inja post nemizaram ...


behtare ye threade politic bezanim mese dustane dige.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> behtare ye threade politic bezanim mese dustane dige.



سلام ... سایت مسدود می شه ، اگه مسدود بشه هم حال و حوصله ی استفاده از فیلتر شکن ندارم ... خودش سرعت 128 کیلو بیت ( بیت !!! نه بایت ) چیه که بخوام برای استفاده از مسدود شکن ، نصفش کنم !؟

قبلا می شد از تگ اسپویل استفاده کرد ولی حالا ... نیستش ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام ... سایت فیلتر می شه ، اگه فیلتر بشه هم حال و حوصله ی استفاده از فیلتر شکن ندارم ... خودش سرعت 128 کیلو بیت چیه که بخوام برای استفاده از فیلتر شکن ، نصفش کنم !؟


خوب عزیز الان اگه دوتا از دوستان مخالف اینجا هم پست بزارن باز فیلتر میشه
بهتره یا دیگه پست سیاسی نداشته باشیم یا یه ترید جدید باز کنیم که نره رو اعصاب بقیه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> خوب عزیز الان اگه دوتا از دوستان مخالف اینجا هم پست بزارن باز فیلتر میشه
> بهتره یا دیگه پست سیاسی نداشته باشیم یا یه ترید جدید باز کنیم که نره رو اعصاب بقیه



سلام ... نه ترد جدید مثل آب خوردن توسط ربات های نرم افزاری شناسایی می شه ( خیلی از این مسدودی ها به صورت خودکار هست ... برای همین بعضی وقت ها خیلی ضایع از آب در میاد )

در ضمن تمام این چیزها که می گیم اکثریت مطلفشون همون حرف هایی هست که تو خبرگزاری ها زده می شه .... زمانی جایی فیلتر می شه که جولانگاه جناب منافق ، سلطنت طلب و امثالهم شود ...

بهتره از مدیران ارشد سایت بخوام که امکان استفاده از تگ اسپویل رو بدند .... حداقل برای این بخش و کاربران ایرانی ... 

White House denies report Obama planning Iran visit - Yahoo News

چقدر ملت آمریکا و اوباما و ایران رو دوستش دارند ، می خوان بدنش برای خودمون بمونه و دیگه برنگرده آمریکا ....


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> پست های شما نیست که مورد حساسیته پست های دیگران که مخالف هستند رو عرض کردم



*سلام*


Code:


عزیز دل بنده ، پست های امثال بنده همیشه مورد حساسیت هستند ، چون چیزی رو تو دلمون نگه نمی داریم ....


اینجوری معمولا نادیده گرفته می شه ... البته جدیدا این روباته می تونه محتوای عکس ها رو هم بررسی کنه ( فکر کنم عکس ها ... رو با استفاده از طیف رنگی مشخص می کنه ) چه برسه به تگ های پی اچ پی ....


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> خواهش میکنم پست های شما شاید جایزه هم بگیره
> اگر اینطور بود وبلاگتون تا حالا فیلتر شده بود



سلام
فعلا که تو دوران ادعا هستیم ، بعد ها که از ادعاها فاصله گرفتیم ، می فهمیم که ... در ضمن 90 درصد پست های وبلاگ بنده ، کپی پیست از خبرگزاری هاست .... پس تهدیدی نداره ... نه وبلاگی که سر هم تا حالا 700 بازدید کننده بیشتر نداشته .... 

حاج حسین و امثال مشرق و رجا نیوز رو بتونند خفه کنند ، براشون مهمتر هست تا یک وبلاگ که کپی پیست می کنه ...


----------



## -SINAN-

Hey Iranians bros, Seems like you are deluded. There is no Persian Gulf. 

It's Turkish Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> فعلا که تو دوران ادعا هستیم ، بعد ها که از ادعاها فاصله گرفتیم ، می فهمیم که ... در ضمن 90 درصد پست های وبلاگ بنده ، کپی پیست از خبرگزاری هاست .... پس تهدیدی نداره ... نه وبلاگی که سر هم تا حالا 700 بازدید کننده بیشتر نداشته ....
> 
> حاج حسین و امثال مشرق و رجا نیوز رو بتونند خفه کنند ، براشون مهمتر هست تا یک وبلاگ که کپی پیست می کنه ...


بهتره به این ادعاها مهلت بدیم
برای شما و وبلاگتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم



Sinan said:


> Hey Iranians bros, Seems like you are deluded. There is no Persian Gulf.
> 
> It's Turkish Gulf.


.
ok but instead of us, u should deal with our a-rab brothers .


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> بهتره به این ادعاها مهلت بدیم
> برای شما و وبلاگتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم



lets continue in English , OK !? 

thank you ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> .
> ok but instead of us, u should deal with our a-rab brothers .



No...... I seriously don't wanna talk with them anymore. After the last incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> No...... I seriously don't wanna talk with them anymore. After the last incident.


wise choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> No...... I seriously don't wanna talk with them anymore. After the last incident.



What incident?
do you mean this one:
The U.S. is Trusting Turkey to Battle Terrorism, But Here's Why That's a Huge Mistake


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> What incident?
> do you mean this one:
> The U.S. is Trusting Turkey to Battle Terrorism, But Here's Why That's a Huge Mistake



No, i don't care for that. I mean, you know i tried to talk with them few days ago regarding this Arab vs Iranian issue. The level of racism, i have seen made me sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> No, i don't care for that. I mean, you know i tried to talk with them few days ago regarding this Arab vs Iranian issue. The level of racism, i have seen made me sick.



Now I got it. I know how you feel brother. I think you can understand us, Iranians, better now. The fact is being uneducated and lower cultural levels, and being defeated by foreigners, ... make people racist and xenophobic. That's no surprise, since the same phenomena has been seen in other countries as well. Anyway, have you still high hope that your plan could work out for the ME section?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Now I got it. I know how you feel brother. I think you can understand us, Iranians, better now. The fact is being uneducated and lower cultural levels, and being defeated by foreigners, ... make people racist and xenophobic. That's no surprise, since the same phenomena has been seen in other countries as well. Anyway, have you still high hope that your plan could work out for the ME section?



No, i have lost hope in that plan....

However there is a new plan forming in my head... For your knowledge the number of the active Turkish and Iranian users takes place in ME section, leaves far behind any other nationalities. 

I think overall number will be near 40. 

That said your people remained a little uninterested in this issue, so i have my doubts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow




----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> No, i have lost hope in that plan....
> 
> However there is a new plan forming in my head... For your knowledge the number of the active Turkish and Iranian users takes place in ME section, leaves far behind any other nationalities.
> 
> I think overall number will be near 40.
> 
> That said your people remained a little uninterested in this issue, so i have my doubts.



I am seeing the same problems with Turks and Armenians/Kurds and sometimes Greeks, not all the times, but it usually doesn't end well either and it's mostly better than case of us and Arabs.

There are too many racists on this forum, and honestly it's so difficult to deal with them because:






So I don't think any truce can help, since only one single maniac can ruin whole of it. Thanks for your effort dear Sinan, we really appreciate it here and also, life is too short and precious to get angry with someone you haven't seen face to face and you don't know at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> No, i have lost hope in that plan....


I don't wanna bitc*ing about it, but I knew that would happen, my brother.


> *However there is a new plan forming in my head*... For your knowledge the number of the active Turkish and Iranian users takes place in ME section, leaves far behind any other nationalities.
> 
> I think overall number will be near 40.
> 
> That said your people remained a little uninterested in this issue, so i have my doubts.



I appreciate your tough spirit. I think turks mostly have this kind of spirit.
Anyway, unfortunately Iranians are highly divided,(and also Turks specially when this secularism vs islamism is discussed) so I guess it would be very difficult to persuade all of them(or even most of them) to accept your plan. But as you said before, we can try it. The success percentage would be higher than before, but if you don't mind it, I would say the chance is still low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Marshmallow said:


>


no more visits to us????
Its ok,i know the exiled fat guy has a hand in this he will be dealt with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@Ostad 
@Uhuhu 
Vase chi ba in yaroo twilight bahs mikonin shoma?

Az key tahala hezbollahiya harfe hesab sareshoon mishe? Bikhial baba.

2 ta foshe abdar be heykaleshoon bishtar kar soorat mide ta bahs kardan bahashoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I appreciate your tough spirit. I think turks mostly have this kind of spirit.
> Anyway, unfortunately Iranians are highly divided,(and also Turks specially when this secularism vs islamism is discussed) so I guess it would be very difficult to persuade all of them(or even most of them) to accept your plan. But as you said before, we can try it. The success percentage would be higher than before, but if you don't mind it, I would say the chance is still low.



Guys, the issue in ME section have no active mod. The quality of discussions take place are.....shıt.

So, the plan will be pressuring mods to elect a new mod.

I know this can be done as we made the exact same thing for our section.

Turkish Mod Election | Page 21


----------



## Marshmallow

T-123456 said:


> no more visits to us????
> Its ok,i know the exiled fat guy has a hand in this he will be dealt with.


lol what r u doin on iranian thread? has da turkish thread been closed?


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Vase chi ba in yaroo twilight bahs mikonin shoma?
> 
> Az key tahala hezbollahiya harfe hesab sareshoon mishe? Bikhial baba.



@Abii jan , man taaze kam kam daaram motevajjeh misham ke shoma chera baahaashoun oun tori barkhord mikoni. Anyway, belakhare chon baghiye ham in post ha ra mikhounan, goftam bad nist ke bedounan ke harf hayi ke ounaa mizanan chert hast, va belakhareh chand ta aadam hesaabi peyda mishe ke javaab e chert haye inaa ra bede 
baraaye inhaa ham bad nist ke 4 ta harf e mofid beshnavan, shaayad, 1%, in raftaar va ... shoun ra taghyir bedan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Marshmallow said:


> lol what r u doin on iranian thread? has da turkish thread been closed?



No,just passing by.
I visit all countries,drink tea listen to some music then go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

بازی با امنیت ملی ایرانیان با تحریف سخنان وزیر امور خارجه - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

lol this is awesome. It'll never work, but awesome nonetheless.



twilight said:


> بازی با امنیت ملی ایرانیان با تحریف سخنان وزیر امور خارجه - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


looooooooooooooooooooooooooool @ the comments below the article

Cheghad in hezbollahiya khereftan! In charandiato az kojashoon dar miaran ina?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lol this is awesome. It'll never work, but awesome nonetheless.



I think it would be a great idea. some guy has mentioned an article about it here:
Amazon plans "drone" delivery packages to your house

but I think they would finally use this idea .


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I think it would be a great idea. some guy has mentioned an article about it here:
> Amazon plans "drone" delivery packages to your house
> 
> but I think they would use this idea finally.


It would work on a regional basis. There certainly are regions in continental US where this would work. But no way in hell this could work in the Northern half of the US and specially in Canada. 

Those flimsy drones can't handle freezing rain, wind gusts, freezing temperatures etc... If they develop their own drones, than maybe.



twilight said:


> بازی با امنیت ملی ایرانیان با تحریف سخنان وزیر امور خارجه - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


hahah 

torokhoda click konin rooye in link. Commente oon kherefte ahmagho ke neveshte emarat male Iran boodo bekhoonin ye nim saati bekhandid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> It would work on a regional basis. There certainly are regions in continental US where this would work. But no way in hell this could work in the Northern half of the US and specially in Canada.
> 
> Those flimsy drones can't handle freezing rain, wind gusts, freezing temperatures etc... If they develop their own drones, than maybe.



LOL, Dear @Abii , then you need to consider to move out from those arctic lands to some livable places like US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Dear @Abii , then you need to consider to move out from those arctic lands to some livable places like US.


No way. 

I would never live in the US. It's too 3rd worldish in every aspect. Lack of social services, worst political system in the West, a big population of religious nutters down south, lack of government control and regulations... It's a giant mess. 

Canada has only one problem: the weather. Apart from that, it's a much more civilized place tbh. 

That said, California sounds awfully delicious right now. They're forecasting -32 without windchill (so in reality -40) on Thursday. Gooz times man, gooz times. 

I have to go buy this liquid (I don't even know what it's exactly) to pour into my gas tank so the fuel doesn't freeze lmaoooooooooo It technically shouldn't freeze, but some people say it's necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Sinan said:


> No, i have lost hope in that plan....
> 
> However there is a new plan forming in my head... For your knowledge the number of the active Turkish and Iranian users takes place in ME section, leaves far behind any other nationalities.
> 
> I think overall number will be near 40.
> 
> The issue in ME section have no active mod. The quality of discussions take place are.....shıt.
> 
> So, the plan will be pressuring mods to elect a new mod.
> 
> I know this can be done as we made the exact same thing for our section.
> 
> Turkish Mod Election | Page 21



@olcayto @T-123456 @xenon54 @Neptune 

What do you say about the plan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Why not,you should also name candidates acceptable for all sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

T-123456 said:


> Why not,you should also name candidates acceptable for all sides.


candidates for wht?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

T-123456 said:


> Why not,you should also name candidates acceptable for all sides.



What i have in my mind is;

-Gather more people interested in.
-Sending a complaint message to GHQ with each individual.
-If mods still ignore the problem, opening threads for election.

What do you propose ?



Marshmallow said:


> candidates for wht?


 We are in the early phase of a coup d'etat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

I totally agree. The mid East section has become filled trolls, racists and hot heads. 

There's no one to enforce mutual respect to the forum members. As so words like pagans and Lizard eaters are very common. 

We need a mod, preferably Iranian father, Arab mother who lives in Turkey 

Good luck with finding him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Uhuhu

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> جناب اوهوهو .... این حرفهاتون جواب داره ، از اون تحقیر حکم دستگیری برای جناب هاشمی تا اون تحقیر جناب خاتمی و تهدید شورای امنیت ملی ما وسط پایتختمون توسط یک الدنگی به نام جک استراو .... بخوایم اینجوری پیش بریم ، 16 سال به علاوه ی یکصد روز در برابر 8 سال می شه ... یعنی امثال بنده دو برابر شما می تونم این لیست ها رو بسازم
> 
> حداقل تو زمان احمدی نژاد نگران این نبودیم که خاکمون رو از دست بدیم ...
> 
> ولی در مورد اقتصاد ، فعلا شما این رو داشته باش تا ببینی وضع اقتصاد ما مشکلاتش فراتر از این حرفهاست که با یک لبخند دیپلماتیک حل بشه ...
> 
> دونیم ساعت یکشنبه ۱۰ آذر
> 
> نکته ی جالبش اینجاست ... ما برای یک دلار صادرات غیر نفتی ، دو دلار از جیب ملت خرج می کنیم !!!!
> _____________
> 
> بگذریم ولیکن ، عزیز دل ، فحش دادن و لیست کردن یک مشت ادعا ، نمی شه جواب بنده ...
> این چیزی هست که بهش می گند سفسطه / مغلطه در مذاکرات ...
> 
> مغالطه - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> 
> __________
> 
> اینم یک مطلبی که در وبلاگم گذاشتم ...
> 
> بامداد
> 
> ______________
> 
> what is Zarif's Facebook page link !?
> 
> I just want to go there and say some kind words to him and thank him ....
> 
> Do I need to sign for sending post in Facebook !?




سلام علیکم
اتفاقا به زبان خودتان برایتان پیام گذاشتم تا شاید کمی درک کنید.
ردیف کردن کلی حرف خیلی سادست اینطور نیست؟ که شما توی هر تاپیکی بالاخص این تاپیک کامنت کامنت بدون هیچ پشتوانه ای حرف در می بارید و می نویسید.
اگر بنده بخواهم به مانند شما ترول وار رفتار کنم که صفحه ها می توانم مطلب از زمان اول انقلاب تا به الان برایتان ردیف کنم.
اشتباهات و صدماتی که شما مرتکب شدید خیلی خیلی بیشتر از دوستان اصلاح طلبتان است.
این شما نبودید که توی تاپیک توافقنامه ژنو صفحه ها علیه کشور و دولت نوشتید و فریاد وانفسا سر دادید بدون اینکه ذره ای تعقل کنید؟ و اکسید اکسید کردنتان هفت آسمان را برداشته بود تا اینکه به شما نشان دادم این آنچیزی نیست که نوشته اید؟ در همانجا هم هر حرف و ادعای بی پشتوانه ای در موضوعات مختلف را پشت هم کپی کرده و می گذاشتید
در انتها چه رفتاری داشتید زمانی که فهمیدید آنهمه هجمه و تهمت و افترای که زدید همه پوچ و بر اساس بی اطلاعی شما بوده است؟ ذره ای خجالت کشیدید؟ اگر کشیده بودید و متوجه اشتباهتان شده بودید که همان رویه را در تاپیکی به مانند اینجا انجام نمی دادید.

شما خیلی ادعا دارید یک موضوع مشخص کنید بشنیم بحث کنیم ولی مثل خاله زنکها بشینید یک کلمه از هر کجا بیاری بندازی وسط هر تاپیک مربوط و نامربوطی نباید انتظار جواب معقول و مستدلی داشته باشید چون صحبت و موضوع معقولی را مشخص نکرده اید.
جوابتان می شود پست بالایی بنده به زبان خود شما، ولو اینکه من برای تک تک ادعاهای همان پست هم می توانیم مدرک بیاورم. نه به مانند شما کپی کردن توهمات و تحلیلهای رسانه های مواجب بگیری مثل کیهان و مشرق نیوز را.


تحقیر جناب خاتمی؟
مستدل صحبت کنید.

لازم است یک موضوعی را همین الان روشن کنم. بنده نماینده اصلاح طلبان حکومتی نیستم،
ولی این را خوب می دانم که عملکرد آنها هزاران بار بهتر از همفکران شما بوده است.
بنده به مانند شما در موقعیت پرستش یک فرد و جانشین خدا دانستنش نیستم که بیایم هر چه گفت بله گویم.
اگر آقای ظریف یا هرکس دیگری کار درست انجام دهد حمایت می کنم، اگر نکند ایشان را هم مورد نقد قرار می دهم.
تعارفی با کسی ندارم.


قرار نیست مشکل اقتصاد با لبخند حل شود ولی روابط صحیح جهانی از الزامات داشتن اقتصاد رو به رشد و قوی هست، بی خود نیست که ندانستن همچنین اصول اولیه ای چنین فاجعه اقتصادی را توسط همفکران شما رقم زده است...
همان دولت اصلاح طلبی که 8 سال سر کار بود ولی هر 9 روز یک مشکلی برایشان به پا کردید و روز و شبتان شده بود کفن پوشی در خیابان. با اینکه همان دولت موضوع توسعه اقتصادی اولویت نخستش نبود با این حال در بین تمام دولتهای جمهوری اسلامی تاکنون بهترین و موفقترین کارنامه اقتصادی را داشته است. می خواهید حاشا کنید؟

شما اگر معنای سفسطه را به این خوبی می دانید پس چرا در همه جا استفاده می کنید؟ حرف دارید؟ بحث دارید؟ یک موضوع را پیگیری کنید، شاخه به شاخه نروید، ادعاها و تحلیلهای آبکی کیهان و امثالهم را به عنوان مدرک جا نزنید.
در آنصورت جواب شما را همان طور که در تاپیک توفقنامه ژنو دادم اینجا هم خواهم داد.

چطوره در وهله اول در مورد بذل و بخشش آب و خاک این سرزمین و موضع گیری ها در موضوع جزابر سه گانه صحبت کنیم؟

جناب آقای ظریف تنها موضع همیشگی نظام را مطرح کرده است که در مورد جزیره ابوموسی اگر امارات حرفی دارد ما حاضر به شنیدن هستیم. تا اگر سو تفاهمی هست برطرف شود. بهتر است بدانید در مورد جزیره ابوموسی یک توافقنامه ای با امارات وجود داشته است. حتما باید بدانید که امارات خواهان ارجاع موضوع به دادگاه بین المللی است آن هم در مورد هر سه جزیره در خلیج فارس.. ایران هم به درستی همیشه مخالفت کرده است زیرا امارات حقی ندارد که بخواهیم به دادگاه برای رفع اختلاف مراحعه شود.
در مورد جزیره ابوموسی هم ایران اعلام کرده است که اگر امارات حرفی دارد 2 طرفه آن را بررسی میکنیم.
نه اینکه آن را بذل و بخشش می کنیم.

قابل ذکر هست که از نظر شخصی بنده به طور کل سیاست در پیش گرفته شده در دوران جمهوری اسلامی در مقابل این کشورهای گستاخ را کاملا اشتباه می دانم.

بهتره یک سری به عملکرد دولت در مورد ادعاهای امارت در سال آخر دولت مورد علاقه شما بپردازیم تا معنای حقارت را بهتر متوجه شویم.
۰
 پنج ارديبهشت ۱۳۹۱

*انفعال غیر قابل توجیه وزارت خارجه در برابر امارات/راز این سکوت چیست؟*



> *هفته گذشته بود که رئیس جمهور در ادامه برنامه های چهارمین سفر هیئت دولت به استان هرمزگان، به جزیره ابوموسی رفت و با مردم آن دیدار کرد. بلافاصله پس از سفر احمدی نژاد به ابوموسی، وزیر امور خارجه امارات متحده عربی در واکنشی گستاخانه، حضور رئیس جمهور در این جزیره را «نقض آشکار حاکمیت امارات بر سرزمین خود» خواند.شیخ عبدالله بن زاید آل نهیان سفر احمدی نژاد را گامی رو به عقب در زمینه تمام تلاش ها و کوشش های امارات به منظور یافتن راه حلی صلح آمیز برای پایان دادن به اشغال سه جزیره اماراتی از سوی ایران دانست و گفت: « این سفر وضعیت حقوقی این جزایر را که بخش و جزیی از سرزمین ملی امارات هستند، تغییر نخواهد داد.»این سفر گویا برای اماراتی ها خیلی سنگین آمده بود تا آنجا که تنها به ایراد این سخنان سخیف اکتفا نکردند و سفیر خود در ایران را نیز فراخواندند. اتحادیه عرب و شورای همکاری خلیج فارس نیز در همراهی با امارات بیانیه ای را در محکومیت سفر احمدی نژآد به ابوموسی منتشر کردند. متحدان غربی امارات و در راس آن انگلیس و فرانسه نیز حمایت خود از ادعاهای بی اساس مقامات این کشور را اعلام کردند. این ادعاها در حالی هرچند وقت یکبار از سوی اماراتی ها مطرح می شود که اسناد و نقشه‌های معتبر تاریخی دلالت دارد بر اینکه جزایر ابوموسی، تنب بزرگ و کوچک جزء لاینفک سرزمین پهناور ایران بوده است و اگر در مقاطعی در جدال ملت ایران با قدرت‌های جهانی دست به دست شده است حداقل از سال 1971 نیروهای ارتش ایران موفق به بازپس گیری از دولت اشغالگر انگلیس شده اند.اما هرچند این دست موضع گیری ها و ادعاها از سوی اماراتی ها چیز جدیدی نیست و این امر سابقه ای چندین ساله دارد اما به گفته بسیاری از کارشناسان موضع گیری جدید امارات درخصوص جزایر سه گانه و همراهی سایر کشورهای عربی با این موضع نوعی بهانه برای تقابل با ایران و در تنگنا قرار دادن کشورمان است تا با اتخاذ موضع‌گیریهای شدید از فضای خاص به وجود آمده در منطقه به نفع خود بهره‌برداری سیاسی کنند.در این میان آنچه بیش از همه ایجاد سوال کرده است موضع منفعلانه دستگاه دپیلماسی کشور در برابر این سیاست های موذی گرایانه شیوخ عرب نشین است. چنانچه علي‌اكبر صالحي وزیر امورخارجه زمانیکه در برابر سوالي درباره اقدامات و ادعاهاي جديد امارات پس از سفر محمود احمدي‌نژاد به جزيره ابوموسي قرار گرفت ترجيح داد سكوت كند و پاسخي ندهد تا اين سوال در افكار عمومي شكل بگيرد كه سياست دستگاه خارجي ايران در قبال امارات چيست؟ تنها واکنش دستگاه دیپلماسی طی روزهای اخیر سخنانی از سوی «امیر عبدالهیان»، معاون عربی و آفریقایی وزارتخانه بود که سفر آقای احمدی نژاد را موضوعی داخلی و در چهارچوب سفر استانی رئیس‌جمهور دانست؛ این بدان معناست که در واقع، وزارت خارجه ما به جای اعتراض و توضیح خواستن از طرف مقابل، در صدد توضیح دادن درباره چیزی برآمده که اصولاً به کشوری خارجی هیچ ارتباطی ندارد. رامین مهمانپرست سخنگوی وزارت امورخارجه نیز تنها به محکوم کردن این ادعاها اکتفا کرد.واکنش‌ها به ادعای جدید وزیر امورخارجه اماراتدر مقابل این موضع منفعلانه و سکوت آشکار دستگاه دیپلماسی اما سایر مقامات و شخصیت های سیاسی و نظامی کشور به این سخنان سخیف مقامات اماراتی اعتراض کرده و پاسخ دادند. ...*



نشستن بر زیر پرچم خلیج عربی را باید چه دانست؟ کاش تنها این بود. شرکت کردن آقای احمدی نژاد در اجلاسی که در آن بیانیه علیه اشغالگری ایران داده می شود


باز چند سال عقب تر برگردیم

سیزده آذر *1386*!


*ستاره دوحه زیر نام "خلیج عربی"! *



> *در حالیکه امروز رسانه های کشورهای عربی منطقه با بازتاب گسترده شرکت رئیس جمهوری اسلامی ایران در بیست و هشتمین کنفرانس سران کشورهای عضو شورای همکاری خلیج فارس، با بیان اینکه پیشنهادهای رئیس جمهوری ایران در این نشست،سران شورای همکاری را غافلگیر کرد، احمدی نژاد را «ستاره نشست دوحه» توصیف کردند، دامنه اعتراضات ایرانی ها به عدم اعتراض استفاده از نام مجعول "خلیج عربی" توسط احمدی نژاد، بالا گرفته است.در یکی از این تصاویر که توسط رسانه های بی طرف منتشر شده است، رئیس جمهور و وزیر امور خارجه ایران با لبخند در زیر تابلویی که در آن از عبارت "خلیج عربی" استفاده شده، نشسته اند.استفاده از نام مجعول "خلیج عربی" و حتی "خلیج" به جای "خلیج فارس"، یکی از موارد بسیار حساسیت برانگیز در ایران است و عموم ایرانی ها به شدت نسبت به آن واکنش می دهند.با این حال گویا رئیس جمهور ایران بیش از این مسائل، در دوحه نیز همچون همیشه به فکر غافلگیری است. روزنامه الحیات چاپ لندن نیز با اشاره به سخنرانی احمدی نژاد در نشست روزگذشته دوحه و 12 پیشنهاد رئیس جمهوری ایران نوشت: "احمدی نژاد با پیشنهادهای خود برای همکاری امنیتی و اقتصادی با شورای همکاری خلیج فارس، سران این شورا را غافلگیر کرد." احمدی نژاد دوست شیخ نشین هاستروزنامه الشرق الاوسط با اشاره به حضور محمود احمدی نژاد رئیس جمهوری ایران درنشست سالانه سران کشورهای عضو شورای همکاری خلیج فارس و مضمون سخنرانی وی در این نشست، خبر اول خود را به این موضوع اختصاص داد و کنفرانس دوحه را به روز بحث برانگیز ایران تشبیه کرد. همچنین تصویر "احمدی نژاد" درحالی که "عبدالله بن عبدالعزیز" پادشاه عربستان دست وی را به همراه دست سلطان قابوس شاه عمان می فشرد، مورد توجه همه روزنامه ها قرار گرفت. روزنامه النهار لبنان هم با بیان این مطلب که "احمدی نژاد ستاره نشست دوحه بود"، نوشت: «رئیس جمهوری ایران در سخنان خود به دو موضوع مهم کشورش یعنی موضوع جزایر سه گانه ایرانی و مسئله هسته ای ایران نپرداخت. هرچند که درکنفرانس مطبوعاتی که بعد از برگزاری مراسم افتتاحیه نشست دوحه برگزار شد، براین مسئله تاکید کرد که مسئله هسته ای ایران به پایان رسیده است و روابط ایران را با دولت امارات بسیار طبیعی و دوستانه خواند.»در عین حال خبرگزاری مهر به نقل از روزنامه الوطن کویت هم با اشاره به سخنرانی امیر قطر درآغاز نشست 'گزارش داد که "دراین نشست برای رعایت حضور محمود احمدی نژاد رئیس جمهوری ایران، امیر قطر از آوردن صفت عربی برای کلمه خلیج خودداری کرد." از این رو می توان نتیجه گرفت که با توجه به آگاهی میزبانان از حساسیت ایران در مورد نام خلیج فارس، ذکر نام مجعول "خلیج عربی" در تمام تابلوها و پرچم ها تعمدی بوده باشد.پیش بینی می شود این اقدام رئیس جمهور و وزیر امورخارجه ایران باعث اعتراضات وسیعتری در روزهای آینده شود.*



از وضعیت حقوقی دریای مازندران اطلاع دارید؟ 30 درصد دریای مازندران، سهم ایران را به چه قیمتی واگذار کردید؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Sinan said:


> What i have in my mind is;
> 
> -Gather more people interested in.
> -Sending a complaint message to GHQ with each individual.
> -If mods still ignore the problem, opening threads for election.
> 
> What do you propose ?
> 
> 
> *We are in the early phase of a coup d'etat.*


wht do u mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Marshmallow said:


> wht do u mean?



To select a new mod for ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Marshmallow said:


> candidates for wht?


Shall we let her in on it?
She could be a spy,sent by Fatso.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Sinan said:


> To select a new mod for ME section.


who is da current one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

olcayto said:


> I totally agree. The mid East section has become filled trolls, racists and hot heads.
> 
> There's no one to enforce mutual respect to the forum members. As so words like pagans and Lizard eaters are very common.
> 
> We need a mod, preferably Iranian father, Arab mother who lives in Turkey
> 
> Good luck with finding him.



Good, however we need support from Iranians.

IMO, nationality shouldn't be a problem. As long as the new mod can stay neutral.



T-123456 said:


> Shall we let her in on it?
> She could be a spy,sent by Fatso.



Let's call him too.

@Armstrong will you give us a hand ?



Marshmallow said:


> who is da current one?



I think no one at the moment. That is the issue. That section infested with Trolls and insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

Sinan said:


> Good, however we need support from Iranians.
> 
> IMO, nationality shouldn't be a problem. As long as the new mod can stay neutral.



Noble idea, I hope you succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @olcayto @T-123456 @xenon54 @Neptune
> 
> What do you say about the plan ?


I totaly support it, ME section is just a big troll party.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> I totaly support it, ME section is just a big troll party.



Why can't we get attention of the Iranians....

Maybe we should do this on our own ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Why can't we get attention of the Iranians....
> 
> Maybe we should do this on our own ?


No problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Good, however we need support from Iranians.
> 
> IMO, nationality shouldn't be a problem. As long as the new mod can stay neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> I think no one at the moment. That is the issue. That section infested with Trolls and insults.



Yes, nationality IS a problem,I don't know if you remember, but I was the mod of ME section too. It was quite a mess like now, but it became almost troll-free for some time.
After few weeks, some Arab members sent PMs to me that: 'We know you are neutral and fair, but we don't want an Iranian as a mod of this section, no matter who the member is'.
They also sent PMs to webmaster.

So I asked webby to give the job to another mod, taking the burden off my shoulder.

the best solution is a neutral Pakistani mod specifically for ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> No way.
> 
> *I would never live in the US. It's too 3rd worldish in every aspect. *Lack of social services, worst political system in the West, a big population of religious nutters down south, lack of government control and regulations... It's a giant mess.
> 
> Canada has only one problem: the weather. Apart from that, it's a much more civilized place tbh.
> 
> That said, California sounds awfully delicious right now. They're forecasting -32 without windchill (so in reality -40) on Thursday. Gooz times man, gooz times.
> 
> I have to go buy this liquid (I don't even know what it's exactly) to pour into my gas tank so the fuel doesn't freeze lmaoooooooooo It technically shouldn't freeze, but some people say it's necessary.





Come on man ... USA is built based on capitalism, so no wonder that social services look better in a socialist state like Canada. But, Actually I prefer to live in a capitalist country. since you would have more freedom, and more options for your work, entertainment, .... So, I would prefer US for living.
Sorry dude, but Canada is too socialist, feminist, and frozen for me to live. I suggest you to travel to US, I am sure your opinion would change a lot about her.



Sinan said:


> What i have in my mind is;
> 
> -Gather more people interested in.
> -Sending a complaint message to GHQ with each individual.
> -If mods still ignore the problem, opening threads for election.
> 
> What do you propose ?
> 
> *
> We are in the early phase of a coup d'etat.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


>



Don't laugh man. 

Are you in ?



Serpentine said:


> Yes, nationality IS a problem,I don't know if you remember, but I was the mod of ME section too. It was quite a mess like now, but it became almost troll-free for some time.
> After few weeks, some Arab members sent PMs to me that: 'We know you are neutral and fair, but we don't want an Iranian as a mod of this section, no matter who the member is'.
> They also sent PMs to webmaster.
> 
> So I asked webby to give the job to another mod, taking the burden off my shoulder.
> 
> the best solution is a neutral Pakistani mod specifically for ME section.



Hmmm, They said similar things. I don't know, i see that issue as a pure racism.

If we came ever come to that point, we should let mods to decide.

I think, you should have stayed as a mod whatever they say.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Don't laugh man.
> 
> Are you in ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, They said similar things. I don't know, i see that issue as a pure racism.
> 
> If we came ever come to that point, we should let mods to decide.
> 
> I think, you should have stayed as a mod whatever they say.



Yes, I am in buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

Serpentine said:


> Yes, nationality IS a problem,I don't know if you remember, but I was the mod of ME section too. It was quite a mess like now, but it became almost troll-free for some time.
> After few weeks, some Arab members sent PMs to me that: * 'We know you are neutral and fair, but we don't want an Iranian as a mod of this section*, no matter who the member is'.
> They also sent PMs to webmaster.
> 
> So I asked webby to give the job to another mod, taking the burden off my shoulder.
> 
> the best solution is a neutral Pakistani mod specifically for ME section.



That's weird. As long as the mod would be fair and neutral, İ wouldn't mind wether he was Greek, Jew, Iranian or Arab.

Smells of good old racism to me,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@Anaoshak 

I think you are troubled as much as we do in ME section.

Please look at the post below and kindly tell us your opinion.

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 215


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Come on man ... USA is built based on capitalism, so no wonder that social services look better in a socialist state like Canada. But, Actually I prefer to live in a capitalist country. since you would have more freedom, and more options for your work, entertainment, .... So, I would prefer US for living.
> Sorry dude, but Canada is too socialist, feminist, and frozen for me to live. I suggest you to travel to US, I am sure your opinion would change a lot about her.



See, that's the type of language that scares people when it comes to the US. 

"socialist state"

The US is the Wild West. Everything goes. But unfortunately the playing field isn't level. The top dogs can legally bribe the government through legal campaign contributions and of course through lobbying. That's literally legalized bribery. 

Just because Canada and EU countries don't have things like this, it doesn't make them "socialist." We spend less money per capita on health care and we still have universal health coverage for everyone. Actually, let's use health care as an example of why nothing works in the US. Check out this list: List of countries by total health expenditure (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

USA spends the most (and this is both looking at per capita expenditure and percent of GDP) while it has one of the worst health care systems in the OECD. 

The government barely ever functions properly. Lobby groups and corporations have ultimate power in the country. Salaries are some of the lowest in the OECD. Living conditions are some of the worst in the OECD. Crime rates are some of the highest in the OECD. Income inequality is some of the worst, if not the worst, in the OECD. 

Then there's the society itself. When there's debate over whether or not the theory of evolution should be thought in schools or whether or not creationism should replace it (as it has done in some schools), then there's something very wrong. 

European countries/AUS/NZ/Canada etc... are much more liveable places with much more progressive ideas.


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> anted to inform you about true face of religious retards. I suggest you not to intervene in discussion with them, since all they know is insulting, and he will insult you if you say anything more. and I don't want my brother





rmi5 said:


> Come on man ... USA is built based on capitalism, so no wonder that social services look better in a socialist state like Canada. But, Actually I prefer to live in a capitalist country. since you would have more freedom, and more options for your work, entertainment, .... So, I would prefer US for living.
> Sorry dude, but Canada is too socialist, feminist, and frozen for me to live. I suggest you to travel to US, I am sure your opinion would change a lot about her.


Was it easy for you to adjust into US life in your earliest time in US? or how long did you take to get used to it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

olcayto said:


> That's weird. As long as the mod would be fair and neutral, İ wouldn't mind wether he was Greek, Jew, Iranian or Arab.
> 
> Smells of good old racism to me,


Well, that's khaleeji arabs for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> See, that's the type of language that scares people when it comes to the US.
> 
> "socialist state"
> 
> The US is the Wild West. Everything goes. But unfortunately the playing field isn't level. The top dogs can legally bribe the government through legal campaign contributions and of course through lobbying. That's literally legalized bribery.
> 
> Just because Canada and EU countries don't have things like this, it doesn't make them "socialist." We spend less money per capita on health care and we still have universal health coverage for everyone. Actually, let's use health care as an example of why nothing works in the US. Check out this list: List of countries by total health expenditure (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> USA spends the most (and this is both looking at per capita expenditure and percent of GDP) while it has one of the worst health care systems in the OECD.
> 
> The government barely ever functions properly. Lobby groups and corporations have ultimate power in the country. Salaries are some of the lowest in the OECD. Living conditions are some of the worst in the OECD. Crime rates are some of the highest in the OECD. Income inequality is some of the worst, if not the worst, in the OECD.
> 
> Then there's the society itself. When there's debate over whether or not the theory of evolution should be thought in schools or whether or not creationism should replace it (as it has done in some schools), then there's something very wrong.
> 
> European countries/AUS/NZ/Canada etc... are much more liveable places with much more progressive ideas.



I don't wanna make excuses for everything which is going on in US. But, I need to say a few points:
USA has the highest GDP per capita in OECD, so it is not surprising that costs are higher than other OECD countries. As I told you before, you have more freedom in US, this includes insurance as well. Maybe some people do not want some type of insurance or ... can we force them to pay for something that they don't want? In addition, I think that quality of health services are much higher in US than other countries. You pay more, but you will be treated better as well.
I don't know what you mean by government does not function. we pay the least amount of tax in whole western world, so we should not expect the government to do anything like what socialist or social-democratic governments do. BTW, I don't know what you mean by progressive, but I suggest you to compare GDP growth rate of USA, and EU. I think that could be a measure for comparing countries in terms of being progressive.



Azizam said:


> Was it easy for you to adjust into US life in your earliest time in US? or how long did you take to get used to it?



It didn't took too much time. I adapted to US very quickly. 
If somebody does not come from some special backgrounds, like religious extremists, or some ultra retarded societies like some arabian countries, or something like that, and if you could find some friends, from both USA, and your country of origin, It would not take too much of time  
It took just about a couple of months for me to adapt to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I don't wanna make excuses for everything which is going on in US. But, I need to say a few points:
> USA has the highest GDP per capita in OECD, so it is not surprising that costs are higher than other OECD countries. As I told you before, you have more freedom in US, this includes insurance as well. Maybe some people do not want some type of insurance or ... can we force them to pay for something that they don't want? In addition, I think that quality of health services are much higher in US than other countries. You pay more, but you will be treated better as well.
> I don't know what you mean by government does not function. we pay the least amount of tax in whole western world, so we should not expect the government to do anything like what socialist or social-democratic governments do. BTW, I don't know what you mean by progressive, but I suggest you to compare GDP growth rate of USA, and EU. I think that could be a measure for comparing countries in terms of being progressive.



Aziz, in every index you look at, USA is nowhere to be seen on the top. Who cares about the massive economy when only a few get to benefit from it?

When it comes to health, education, income equality, happiness, life expectancy etc... factors that actually matter and make a difference in a human being's life, USA is never in the top 10.

Canadian cities routinely rank first or in the top 5 of every major index, every year. The quality of life in Canada/AUS/EU is simply at a much higher level compared to the US. This is based on factual data, not subjective reasons.

And by progressive I mean having progressive ideas as a society. You will never have a debate over whether or not science should be thought at school in any Western country apart from the US (creationism vs science). USA still doesn't have a health care system while all Western countries have already adopted national universal health care. Topics such as gay marriage, abortion etc... dominate the discourse in the US, while in Europe/Canada/AUS these things are never even talked about at the dinner table, let alone at a national level (it's unfathomable for most people to be talking about the sort of stuff that gets so much attention in the US).


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Aziz, in every index you look at, USA is nowhere to be seen on the top. Who cares about the massive economy when only a few get to benefit from it?
> 
> When it comes to health, education, income equality, happiness, life expectancy etc... factors that actually matter and make a difference in a human being's life, USA is never in the top 10.


There are many different factors in a human's life and government's responsibilities includes many different areas. let's review some another aspects:
USA has the best higher education system in the world. you can look up every top university rankings in any field and you would see that most of them are american.
USA stands first when technology is concerned.
without any doubts, USA has the best army in the world that can protect her from any other country in the world.
USA has the most advanced medical services, and if you can afford it, you can expect the best available services, and treatment.
honestly, I don't care too much about income equality if all people have the opportunity to have a minimum welfare.



> Canadian cities routinely rank first or in the top 5 of every major index, every year. The quality of life in Canada/AUS/EU is simply at a much higher level compared to the US. This is based on factual data, not subjective reasons.


honestly, I don't care about those rankings at all. these are not some measurable things and at the end researchers would need to combine some uncorrelated data's and mix them with some arbitrary coefficients to make some mostly unreal conclusion. every person in the world can use a different weight system for different datas and conclude some other rankings.


> And by progressive I mean having progressive ideas as a society. *You will never have a debate over whether or not science should be thought at school in any Western country apart from the US (creationism vs science). *USA still doesn't have a health care system while all Western countries have already adopted national universal health care. Topics such as gay marriage, abortion etc... dominate the discourse in the US, *while in Europe/Canada/AUS these things are never even talked about at the dinner table, let alone at a national level *(it's unfathomable for most people to be talking about the sort of stuff that gets so much attention in the US).



That's exactly what I like about US. this is the meaning of having freedom, and this is called having a dynamic and progressive society. do not get me wrong, I am not a creationist! but in a dynamic society, people should be able to talk and share their views, even if they are stupid, and the real democracy would choose between all different views. creativity can always come from dynamic atmosphere and many times from very wild ideas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anaoshak

Sinan said:


> @Anaoshak
> 
> I think you are troubled as much as we do in ME section.
> 
> Please look at the post below and kindly tell us your opinion.
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 215


I think it's a good plan 
I was just called a Neo-Nazi haha or at least told i was posting "Neo-Nazi $hit" , when i posted a documentary about the Israeli and Palestinian conflict which i thought was relevant in a thread called "How Palestinian Hate Prevents Peace" in the ME section. And in that documentary ,most of the people interviewed were in fact Jewish. I guess you could call it an Anti-Zionism documentary in most aspects though. Not whining, just saying that people might get offended by that for example and bam, you have another thread filled with insults etc.

Anyway, i agree with what Serpentine said. There is unfortunately a lot of Racism. From both sides! However, I have seen neutral people from the Iranian side and people who aren't insulting others, involving racism into the threads etc, but i have not seen *ANY* neutral people from the Arab side, not yet at least(and i mean the Arabs from the Arabian peninsula/western backed ones or backed by Saudi Arabia because i have not had much interaction with any of the Arabs from other places). And keep in mind that most of the time that insults and trolling occur between the Iranians and Arabs , the Arabs are the Instigator.
And that's just my own experience.
Like this thread for example, How Washington stabbed the Saudis in the back which was made by the same user from that other thread where the Persian gulf trolling began, he who wouldn't accept 121 maps from 6th to 20th century referring to it as Persian gulf and went on to post a fake map (if it was fake that is) even though the ones i posted predated that one with a thousand years. And still he went on and now as you see, the next day what he did, so freaking childish.

Anyway, As long as the mod would be fair and neutral, i don't care what his nationality is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohammadmahdi

Abii said:


> @Ostad
> @Uhuhu
> Vase chi ba in yaroo twilight bahs mikonin shoma?
> 
> Az key tahala hezbollahiya harfe hesab sareshoon mishe? Bikhial baba.
> 
> 2 ta foshe abdar be heykaleshoon bishtar kar soorat mide ta bahs kardan bahashoon.


In tamamae farhange toe golabi ghorbati?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohammadmahdi

I think Turkish muslim brothers are much much better than salafi n wahabi arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

mohammadmahdi said:


> In tamamae farhange toe golabi ghorbati?


to boro namazeto bekhoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> to boro namazeto bekhoon



Abii for president.. I'm serious, I would actually like to see how that would turn out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> There are many different factors in a human's life and government's responsibilities includes many different areas. let's review some another aspects:
> USA has the best higher education system in the world. you can look up every top university rankings in any field and you would see that most of them are american.
> USA stands first when technology is concerned.
> without any doubts, USA has the best army in the world that can protect her from any other country in the world.
> USA has the most advanced medical services, and if you can afford it, you can expect the best available services, and treatment.
> honestly, I don't care too much about income equality if all people have the opportunity to have a minimum welfare.
> 
> 
> honestly, I don't care about those rankings at all. these are not some measurable things and at the end researchers would need to combine some uncorrelated data's and mix them with some arbitrary coefficients to make some mostly unreal conclusion. every person in the world can use a different weight system for different datas and conclude some other rankings.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I like about US. this is the meaning of having freedom, and this is called having a dynamic and progressive society. do not get me wrong, I am not a creationist! but in a dynamic society, people should be able to talk and share their views, even if they are stupid, and the real democracy would choose between all different views. creativity can always come from dynamic atmosphere and many times from very wild ideas.


Had to run out for a few hours and couldn't finish this, sorry. Now I don't feel like hating on Canada's pants anymore. We'll have to continue this later. 

For now, I'll leave you with this. We have "more square feet of awesomeness per person than any other nation on earth." lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> For now, I'll leave you with this. We have "more square feet of awesomeness per person than any other nation on earth." lol


Canada is like Europe of America. 

Its an awesome Country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام
جناب اوهوهو ... فعلا وقت ندارم مطلبتون رو بخونم ... گرفتاری داریم دیگه ...

فعلا شما حال و امروز رو دریاب تا بعد

وقتي مردم مي‌بينند كه پرونده سنگين آقازاده‌هاي يك خانواده خاص قفل مي‌شود باور نمي‌كنند كه دادگاه احمدي‌نژاد از روي عدالت است



> یک سال قبل در همین ایام بنده در دو نطق، به برخورد تبعیض آمیز با پرونده یک آقا زاده اعتراض کردم. این شخص که سه سال به انگلیس پناه برده بود 12 مورد اتهامی دارد از جمله *اخلال در نظم اقتصادی* و *پولشویی*، *اختلاس*، *جاسوسی*،* اقدام علیه امنیت ملی*، پرونده های مالی سنگین در وزارت نفت، استفاده از اموال دولتی در انتخابات سال 84 به نفع پدرش، نقش محوری در فتنه و کودتای سال 88 و ا*ختفای اسناد محرمانه*، *خیلی محرمانه*، *سرّی* و *به کلی سرّی *دستگاه های عالی نظام که بر اساس اعلام مقامات قضایی، کیفر خواست این آقازاده 125 صفحه است.



همین بند برای اینکه چرا احمدی نژاد این بلاها سرش اومد و چطور این تحریم ها ی دقیق علیه ش انجام شد ، کافیه ... ادعا می کنی ولی نمی گی چرا احمدی نژاد و دولتش به اینجا رسیدند ... با این همه توطئه داخلی همین که کشور رو نگه داشتند ، خیلی کاره ... زمانی که یک گروه های سیاسی برای رسیدن به قدرت حاضرند که نون شب مردم رو با دادن اطلاعات کشور به خارجی ها و کمک در تحریم های هوشمند از دهنشون بکشند بیرون ، وضع کشور بهتر از این نمی شه ...



> تازه این در حالی است که هنوز دستگاه قضایی به اظهارات مهدی هاشمی که در گفتگو با نیک آهنگ کوثر علنی شد، رسیدگی ای نداشته است. مهدی هاشمی در این فایل صوتی می گوید:
> هنوز هم معتقدیم باید به رهبری فشار آورد. این هزینه اش از همه چیز کمتر است ... باید به آنهایی که در داخل کشور در حال جنگ (فتنه) هستند کمک کرد، الان بار بر دوش آنهاست ... حرف هایی که ماها می زنیم، حرف هایی که بابای من زد، از همه حرف های اقایون (اصلاح طلب) تندتر بود. ما تقسیم کار کرده ایم هر کسی کار خودش رو می کند. بابا کار خودش رو می کند... من وظیفه ای برایم تعریف شده که آن را انجام می دهم. دعوای من با بابا اینست که ما باید تهاجمی تر بشویم با اینها ... کارهایی که من کرده ام صد برابر بدتر از سخنرانی های شماهاست و نظام هم می داند که من دارم چه کار می کنم. و اینها هم می دانند اخلال هایی که در زمان رفتن رییس جمهور ایران (احمدی نژاد) به سازمان ملل ایجاد شد، توسط من بوده است و این مساله حتی به تاج زاده و بهزاد نبوی و رضا خاتمی و اینها هم بر خورده است! طرف های من می فهمند که من کی ام و می فهمند من دارم چه کاری علیه نظام می کنم و با من بد هستند ... اینکه من الان بخواهم رو بازی کنم خیلی زود است. البته من حرف های شما را قبول دارم که اقای هاشمی باید فتیله را بکشد بالا. ماها هیچ امتیاز عملی الان نمی توانیم از رهبری بگیریم و خیالت راحت باشد نظام هیچ امتیازی الان به ما نمی دهد."





> از آن طرف می بینیم که فردی هنوز رییس جمهور کشور است ولی برایش احضاریه می رود و تاریخ دادگاهش مشخص می شود.* آفرین بر دستگاه قضا این درست است. رییس جمهور هم در برابر عدالت قضایی مستثنی نیست شما با این کار مردم را امیدوار می کنید ولی وقتی مردم می بینند که پرونده سنگین شفاف آقازاده های یک خانواده خاص در دستگاه قضایی قفل می شود و سخنگوی دستگاه قضا یک سال است که در مصاحبه های مطبوعاتی خود هیچ جواب قانع کننده ای برای آن ندارد، باور نمی کنند که احضار و دادگاه احمدی نژاد از روی عدالت است و این نه تنها برای دستگاه قضا بلکه برای نظام اسلامی سمّ است*.





> ده رییس جمهور آمدند و رفتند،‌ هشت دوره مجلس تشکیل شد و رفت، آیا اصل 8 قانون اساسی در باره امر به معروف و نهی از منکر اجرایی شده؟ آقایی فقط به خاطر سیاست های غلط اقتصادی و فرهنگی دوره ریاست جمهوری اش که تورم 50 درصدی و فاصله طبقاتی و قهر مردم با صندوق های رأی را به دنبال داشت و ضرباتی که در فتنه 88 به نظام زده، چند هزار شاکی خصوصی دارد آن هم از خانواده شهدا ، احضار شده؟ آقای دیگری به دلیل رفتارهای دشمن شاد کنش در دوره اصلاحات آمریکایی و حرمت شکنی های فرهنگی و عملکردش در کودتای سال 88 ، شکایت های عمومی و خصوصی متعددی دارد، وی ممنوع الخروج شده اما آیا دادگاهش تشکیل شده؟



عزیز دل ، مشکل تراشیدن و بعد ااومدن و دم زدن اینکه فلانی تو زمانش فلان مشکل ایجاد شد ، سیاست جالبی هست ولیکن تاریخ به نظاره نشسته و خائنین را رسوا می کند ....

فعلا اگه جناح مورد نظر شما خیلی ادعا داره و به اعتدال و راستگویشش می نازه ، بهتره بیاد و نشون بده چی تو چنته داره ... نه اینکه موفقیت چهارتا کارگر فوتبالیست ساحلی رو به نام ودش تمام کنه در حالی که هنوز یک هفته نشده که وزیر ورزشش انتخاب شده !!!

در واکنش به گزارش ۱۰۰ روزه احمدی‌نژاد روحانی را به مناظره دعوت کرد

بنده کلا روحیه ام توی فضای وب خراب شده ، می خوام برای ارشد بخونم ، برای همین هم تا هفته ی آینده نمیام ... جواب می تونیید بدید ، ولی اگه بخواین به صورت شخصی حمله کنید نه جوابتون رو می دم نه دیگه پست هاتون رو می خونم ... خیلی راحت مثل این اعراب ، می فرستمتون تو لیست نادیده گرفته شده ها ...


----------



## twilight

some member that I put them in my Ignore list ... I advice you to add them in your ignore list ... they are trolls , reading their posts is just wasting of your time ...... PUT THE TROLLS IN YOUR IGNORE LIST 

*Arabian Legend*
*ASQ-1918*
*atatwolf*
*Banu Umayyah*
*BATMAN*
*explorer9*
*Oghuzhanlar*
*mahatir*
*Ottoman-Smack*
*Ottoman-Turk*
*Quasar*
*Targon*
*thefreesyrian*
*TR.1*
*TurAr*
*Wright*
*Yzd Khalifa*

now that I look at my ignore list , I realized that there is no zionist member in my ignore list .... just ... it is funny .... 

Although , there is more member in my ignore list ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

شما ابتدا جواب قبلی ها رو بدهید به اینها هم می رسیم. گفتم که. ترول وار رفتار نکنید. خاله زنکی یک کلمه بیاندازید بروید اسمش مباحثه نیست. جربزه داشته باشید یک موضوع مطرح کنید ادامه بدید. اگر جوابی ندارید جز یک سری سخن وهم آلود. شما را به خیر و ما را به سلامت و بودن در لیست شما نه برای من مهم است نه خیری دارد. اگر اینجا بوده باشید بنده بیشتر اوقات پست ارسال نمی کنم مگر حرفی وجود داشته باشد و بتوان بحثی منطقی ایجاد کرد. جواب شما را هم تنها بر اساس احترام به دیگر ایرانیان اینجا دادم و الا اگر تنها من و شما بودیم بنده هیچگاه وقت خود را صرف کسی که هنوز نمی تواند شمرده شمرده یک موضوعی را به بحث بگذارد و یک سره در حال نوک زدن به هزار و یک توهم و ادعا هست نمی کردم.
به جای این جاده خاکی ها بهتر است به همان موضوع تمامیت ارضی که مطرح کردید بپردازیم.

در ضمن شما اگر مشکل روحی روانی دارید می توانید اینجا نیایید تا هم خودتان و هم بقیه آرامش داشته باشند و به فعالیت بپردازند. جالبیه قضیه اینجاست که 35 سال بر خر مراد سوار بوده اید و 8 سال اخیر آنچنان یکه تازی کرده اید و حتی کوچکترین نظر ساده ی مخالف از همفکران خودتان را تاب تحمل نیاورده اید، امروز که یک عده که تنها کمی با شما اختلاف در روش اجرایی دارند و دولت را به دست گرفته اند اینچنین ماتم گرفته اید و ادعای بی اعصابی و خراب بودن آن را می کنید که گویی چه زجری می کشید.
شما که این هستید. پس میلیونها ایرانی دیگر که سالهاست از کوچکترین حق صحبت آزادانه درباره اندیشه هایشان و بودن در میهن خود به علت دیکتاتوری امثال شما محروم بوده اند چه کشیده اند و چه اعصابی باید داشته باشند؟

در ضمن جناح من؟؟؟ عرض کردم بنده طرفدار هیچ جناح اصلاح طلبی نیستم. ولی این را خوب می دانم که عملکرد آنها با اشتباهاتی که داشته اند هرچه بوده است هزاران بار بهتر از همفکران شما بوده است.

به جای این سفسطه بازیها و آوردن موضوعات بی ربط فعلا جواب همان یک موضوع تمامیت ارضی که در پست قبلی خدمت شما عرض شد را بدهید، پس از آن به موضوعات دیگر که مایل باشید هم می رسیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Sinan @T-123456 hey pals , u r into a coup without me ?


----------



## Uhuhu

Abii said:


> @Ostad
> @Uhuhu
> Vase chi ba in yaroo twilight bahs mikonin shoma?
> 
> Az key tahala hezbollahiya harfe hesab sareshoon mishe? Bikhial baba.
> 
> 2 ta foshe abdar be heykaleshoon bishtar kar soorat mide ta bahs kardan bahashoon.




Abii aziz, man be ien ellat javab dadam zira ienja jaiist ke iranihaye dge ham mataleb ra mikhanand. shayad ien aziz tasavor konand ienja kasi javabi nadarad ke saketim.

albatte harfe shoma ham sahih ast, ba har kasi bayad ba zabane khodash sokhan goft. vali mokhatabe man tanha khode shakhse moghabel nist.

bande bahs ra mikonam, karbarhaye dge ke mikhanand, fekr mikonand, harfhaye aanha ra mibinand, harfhaye man ra ham mibinand, az anjaii ke kasi hamdigar ra nemishenasad. adam aaghel natije giri sahih ra mikonad, zira kasi ke haghighat ra befahmad vali serfan bekhahad mokhalefat konad, avvalin nafari ke farib dade ast khodash ast.

mokhatabe man tanha shakhse iishan nist, balke digaran hastand, vali agar iishan ham tavannaii bahs dasht ke behtar ham mishavad.


jenabe twili hatta nemitavanad yek bahs ra be saranjam beresanad, har posti ke midahad tekeii az yek seri shaye ra migozarad o miravad, nemitavanad yek mozu entekhab konand o matrah konanad o yek bahs ijad konand,

dalilash fagaht be ien khater ast ke javabi nadarand , hamin raftar ra fardi mesle ahmadinejad anjam dad ke be ienja reside ast. agar ienha ahle bahso tafakor o mobahese boodand ke digar ien moshkelat vojood nadasht.

dar zemn man kheyli vaghtha delam mikhahad poste shoma ro thank konam vali bishtare oghat hamishe 2 3 ta foshe abdar ham havale kardeiid o tond ba ienha barkhord kardeiid ke digar nemishavad thank kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

dor dore shomast too een thread .....

ta mitoonin post bezarin .... lol


----------



## Uhuhu



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> @Sinan @T-123456 hey pals , u r into a coup without me ?



Welcome mate, we have 2 Iranian and 4 Turkish members at the moment. We need more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Welcome mate, we have 2 Iranian and 4 Turkish members at the moment. We need more.



mate,
could u give a summery pls ?


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


>


AAli boud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

> اتفاقا به زبان خودتان برایتان پیام گذاشتم تا شاید کمی درک کنید


مطممئنا انگلیسی بنده ضعیفه ... البته بنده با شما مراعات کردم و به زبان خودتان بحث نکردم وگرنه ... 



> اگر بنده بخواهم به مانند شما ترول وار رفتار کنم که صفحه ها می توانم مطلب از زمان اول انقلاب تا به الان برایتان ردیف کنم



اولا ، از همین حالا شما فرض رو بر ترول بودن بنده گذاشتید و بعد ... می شه بپرسم شما چه اندیشه ای دارید که ادعاتون زمان رو برداشته .. شکر خدا تو این کشور از سلطنت طلب تا خود روشنفکر خوانده به قدرت رسیدن و دستاوردها و از دست داده هاشون مشخص هست ... شما کدوم طرفی هستید تا بشه نظرات شما رو هم نقد کرد ...*. نکنه از دار و دسته ی همیشه منتقد هستید* 
ردیف کنید ... 



> شتباهات و صدماتی که شما مرتکب شدید خیلی خیلی بیشتر از دوستان اصلاح طلبتان است.


دقیقا کدام اشتباهات ... حرف زدن ساده هست ...



> این شما نبودید که توی تاپیک توافقنامه ژنو صفحه ها علیه کشور و دولت نوشتید و فریاد وانفسا سر دادید بدون اینکه ذره ای تعقل کنید؟ و اکسید اکسید کردنتان هفت آسمان را برداشته بود تا اینکه به شما نشان دادم این آنچیزی نیست که نوشته اید؟ در همانجا هم هر حرف و ادعای بی پشتوانه ای در موضوعات مختلف را پشت هم کپی کرده و می گذاشتید



البته اگه بررسی حقوقی یک متن حقوقی رو اظهارات بدون پشتوانه بدونیم ، بعله ... البته خود شما پست های جالبی در این 6 ماه اخیر داشتید که هیچ کمکی به کشور نمی کرد و خیلی راحت همه رو تحریک می کرد که بروند این کشور از هم پاشیده رو نابود کنند .... لالایی را اول برای خودتان بخوانید بعد برای امثال بنده .... 



> در انتها چه رفتاری داشتید زمانی که فهمیدید آنهمه هجمه و تهمت و افترای که زدید همه پوچ و بر اساس بی اطلاعی شما بوده است؟ ذره ای خجالت کشیدید؟ اگر کشیده بودید و متوجه اشتباهتان شده بودید که همان رویه را در تاپیکی به مانند اینجا انجام نمی دادید



البته بنده به اشتباهم در اون تایپیک اشاره کردم و لا کن شما اونقدر خود بزرگ بین هستید که پست بنده رو نخوندید .... در ضمن هنوز هم این توافقنامه ترکمانچایی است که فعلا مردم گرم هستند و به ابعادش پی نبردند .... در ضمن ، بحث هسته ای ربطی به ادعا های شما ها ندارد .... بنده آزادام که در مورد مسائل دولت حرف بزنم ... عزیز دل بنده ، امثال شما و اون آبی و سورنا و امثالهم ، تا حالا زیاد ادعا کردید و یکه تازی می کردید ، حالا که یکی میاد از یک گروه داخل کشور خودش بحث می کنه ، شما انگار آتش گرفتید .... فکر کنم شما اصلا در انتخابات قبلی هم شرکت نکردید و می گفتید انتصابات هست ( شاید هم شرکت کرده باشید ولی خیلی راحت به انگلیسی سلیس ازش به عنوان انتصابات نام می بردید ، اونوقت نگران کشور نبودید !؟ ) ... پس این ادعاهای من در آوردی رو برای خودتون نگه دارید 



> شما خیلی ادعا دارید یک موضوع مشخص کنید بشنیم بحث کنیم ولی مثل *خاله زنکها* بشینید یک کلمه از هر کجا بیاری بندازی وسط هر تاپیک مربوط و نامربوطی نباید انتظار جواب معقول و مستدلی داشته باشید چون صحبت و موضوع معقولی را مشخص نکرده اید



ترول ، خاله زنک ...جالبه این بحث منطقیتون هست .... شما جواب مستدل ندارید ... چطور می خواید برای چیزی که به نقل از خبرگزاری هست ، یک خبر ساده جواب بدید ... اینکه بعد از اونهمه دم از گفتگوی تمدن ها و کمک به حمله به افغانستان و عراق اسم ما رو گذاشتن محور شرارت حقیقت تاریخی هست .... 
اینکه برای جناب هاشمی سر قضیه آرژانتین و امثالهم حکم بازداشت نوشتن هم که حقیقت تاریخی هست ( البته اگه می خواید بیاید ادعا کنید کار سپاه بوده و حق داشتن ، بهتره مستندات بیارید ) 



> تحقیر جناب خاتمی؟
> مستدل صحبت کنید.


اینکه یک رئیس جمهور رو مجبور کنند که یک مسافت چند صد متری رو توی نم نم بارون پیاده بره تا به اون فرانسوی ( فکر کنم شیراک بود ) برسه ، می شه تحقیر ... تا اونجایی که بنده می بینم ، همیشه ماشین های تشریفات در همه جای دنیا تا دم در ساختمان مربوطه می روند ... شاید هم به فکر سلامتی جناب خاتمی بودند که پیاده روی کنه و بیشتر عمر کنه ... اینجوری حساب کنیم ، می شه تکریم .... 



> قرار نیست مشکل اقتصاد با لبخند حل شود ولی روابط صحیح جهانی از الزامات داشتن اقتصاد رو به رشد و قوی هست، بی خود نیست که ندانستن همچنین اصول اولیه ای چنین فاجعه اقتصادی را توسط همفکران شما رقم زده است...



خودت از روابط صحیح جهانی صحبت می کنی .... این اصول رو هم ما می دانستیم ولیکن امثال شما به فکر این بودید که چیزهای نداشته مون رو به اروپا صادر کنیم ( نه از لحاظ کیفیت قابلیت رقابت با محصولات اروپایی رو داشت و نه از لحاظ قیمت توانایی رقابات با محصولات چینی ) و هر روز دم می زدید که باید صادر بشه ، باید به اروپا صادر کنیم ... چی رو ولی مشخص نمی کردید ... نفت بود که تا اواسط سال 90 داشت صادر می شد ... 




> همان دولت اصلاح طلبی که 8 سال سر کار بود ولی هر 9 روز یک مشکلی برایشان به پا کردید و روز و شبتان شده بود کفن پوشی در خیابان. با اینکه همان دولت موضوع توسعه اقتصادی اولویت نخستش نبود با این حال در بین تمام دولتهای جمهوری اسلامی تاکنون بهترین و موفقترین کارنامه اقتصادی را داشته است. می خواهید حاشا کنید؟



دقیقا این 9 روز رو از کجا آوردید ... و کدوم مشکل !؟ این بحث مستدلتون هست ... اینکه با یکه تازی آقایون مشکل داشتیم هم که جای بحثی نیست ولیکن یک مشکلی بیار که به اندازه ی فتنه ی 88 باشه ... آره زمانی که امثال ما باید بشیم شهادت طلب و جان بر کف ، مسلما نمی گذاریم که جنابان هر کاری دلشون بخواد بکنند ....

رشد اقتصادیشون بالا بود ولی کل زندگی اقتصاد نیست .... هر چند همون رشد اقتصادی جنابان هم خودش جای بحث داره ... مثلا اینکه ایران خودرو و سایپا رو به غول های فعلی تبدیل کردند که بتونند یک میلیون کارگر و خانواده هاشون رو به گروگان بگیرند هم از میراث جنابان بود ... 
یا قیمت سیم کارت های تلفن همراه که با قیمت خونه در شهرهای کوچک برابری می کرد وایشان اجازه ی آزاد سازی و رقابتی شدن بازار رو نمی دادند 
یا اون قراردادهای نفتی مشکل دار که یک نمونه اش ایران رو مستعمره ی یک اماراتی می کرد که همین جناب روحانی علیه ش موضع گرفت و تو نامه ای جناب زنگنه رو فاقد صلاحیت دونست .... ( البته حالا بعد از 8 سال جناب زنگنه صلاحیت دار شدند ) 
یا اینکه گاز رو از عسلویه می بردند ولی به بهانه ای اینکه صرفه ی اقتصادی نداره ، به هیچ کدوم از روستاها ( بعضی ها می گند بعضی از شهرها ) هم گاز نمی دادند ...
اینکه بنزین کشور رو به ادعای نداشتن صرفه ی اقتصادی به فلان کشور وابسته کردند تا ازش به عنوان اهرم فشار استفاده بشه هم جای بحث داره 

یا اینکه تو همین دوران ، موضوع شهرستانی ها و تهرونی ها به وجود آمد تا جایی که توی منطقه ی ما جکی در موردش ساختند که " *فلانی رفت تهران ، گفت دیگه بر نمی گردم ایران* " 

آره ، رشد اقتصادی خوب بود ولیکن این رشد اقتصادی خوب ، فقط یک جنبه ی عددی بود که .. 


> لازم است یک موضوعی را همین الان روشن کنم. بنده نماینده *اصلاح طلبان حکومتی* نیستم،
> ولی این را خوب می دانم که عملکرد آنها هزاران بار بهتر از همفکران شما بوده است.
> بنده به مانند شما در موقعیت پرستش یک فرد و جانشین خدا دانستنش نیستم که بیایم هر چه گفت بله گویم.
> *اگر آقای ظریف یا هرکس دیگری کار درست انجام دهد حمایت می کنم، اگر نکند ایشان را هم مورد نقد قرار می دهم.
> تعارفی با کسی ندارم.*



دقیقا این یعنی مغلطه ، شما از حالا به فکر جای فرار گذاشتن برای خودتون هستید .... اصلاح طلبان حکومتی ... یعنی اگه این ها اشتباه کنند و مردم علیه شون بشوند ، شما مثل دستمال کاغذی استفاده شده می ندازنیشون دور ... شما حتی با خودتون هم رو راست نیستید ... 

جالبه که توی خط بعدی ازشون به شدت حمایت می کنی 

بعله ، ما به نظریه ولایت فقیه پایبندیم ، جانشین خدا هم نمی دانیمش ( ادعای بزرگی هست که در بین خطوط مطرحش کردید ، زیرکانه بود ، اگه متوجه نمی شدم و جواب نمی دادم ، بعدا باعث می شد ادعا کنید ) بلکه اعتقاد داریم تا زمانی که منجی ظهور کنه و حکومت رو به دست بگیره ، باید یکی از فقه های عادل که به صورت قراردادی و قانونی انتخاب می شه ، کشور رو اداره کنه ... 

فعلا جناب ظریف می خواد با مذاکره در مورد جزایر ، عملا ادعای امارات رو به رسمیت بشناسه ... 
جناب ترکان هم می خواد با منطقه ی آزاد کردن اون جزایر ، عملا تمام پایگاه های سپاه و ارتش رو از اون جا حذف کنه و تبدیلشون کنه به راحت الحلقوم برای اعراب .... 



> شما اگر معنای سفسطه را به این خوبی می دانید پس چرا در همه جا استفاده می کنید؟ حرف دارید؟ بحث دارید؟ یک موضوع را پیگیری کنید، شاخه به شاخه نروید، ادعاها و* تحلیلهای آبکی* کیهان و امثالهم را به عنوان مدرک جا نزنید.
> در آنصورت جواب شما را همان طور که در تاپیک توفقنامه ژنو دادم اینجا هم خواهم داد.



از یک شاخه به شاخه ی دیگر نمی پرم ، بلکه لینک خبر رو می دهم و زیرش نظرم رو می گم .... در ضمن از نظر بنده تحلیل های کیهان آبکی نیست ... 
شما بهتره جواب اشکالات حقوقی این توافقنامه رو بگیرید و بگید چرا حاضر نیستند ضمیمه این توافقنامه رو انتشار بدهند ... 



> جناب آقای ظریف تنها موضع همیشگی نظام را مطرح کرده است که در مورد جزیره ابوموسی اگر امارات حرفی دارد ما حاضر به شنیدن هستیم. تا اگر سو تفاهمی هست برطرف شود. بهتر است بدانید در مورد جزیره ابوموسی یک توافقنامه ای با امارات وجود داشته است. حتما باید بدانید که امارات خواهان ارجاع موضوع به دادگاه بین المللی است آن هم در مورد هر سه جزیره در خلیج فارس.. ایران هم به درستی همیشه مخالفت کرده است زیرا امارات حقی ندارد که بخواهیم به دادگاه برای رفع اختلاف مراحعه شود.
> در مورد جزیره ابوموسی هم ایران اعلام کرده است که اگر امارات حرفی دارد 2 طرفه آن را بررسی میکنیم.
> نه اینکه آن را بذل و بخشش می کنیم.



البته تا اونجایی که بنده می دونم موضع گیری رسمی نظام اینه : " در مورد خاکمون با کسی مذاکره نمی کنیم " 

همین نظام با اینکه دولت به اصطلاح همسوش توی عراق هست هم سرباز فرستاد تا پرچم ایران رو روی چاه مرزی بر افروزند که باعث اعتراض کشورهای عربی شد .... 



> قابل ذکر هست که از نظر شخصی بنده به طور کل سیاست در پیش گرفته شده در دوران جمهوری اسلامی در مقابل این کشورهای گستاخ را کاملا اشتباه می دانم.



حتما می خوایم جنگ کنیم ... بعدش که جنگ شد چون شما نظام رو قبول نداری ، توی خونه ات می شینی و بعد امثال ما به قول شما تند روها باید برند از نظام و کشور دفاع کنند در حالی که شما با خیال راحت در حال خنجر زدن از پشت هستید ... 

صدام که یک دیوانه بود و کل دنیا به دیوانگیش اعتراف دارند ، به ایران حمله کرد و همفکران شما ( اصلاح طلبان غیر حکومتی !!! ) در مورد رزمندگان ما گفتند " جنگ طلب " ، و علیه شون فیلم ضد جنگ و داستان ضد جنگ ساختند .... 



> نشستن بر زیر پرچم خلیج عربی را باید چه دانست؟ کاش تنها این بود. شرکت کردن آقای احمدی نژاد در اجلاسی که در آن بیانیه علیه اشغالگری ایران داده می شود



این از اشتباهات جناب احمدی نژاد بود ولیکن ایشون هیچ وقت ادعاشون رو به رسمیت نشاختند و حاضر نشدن بحث در مورد مذاکره در این مورد رو پیش بکشند و در ادامه در صحبت هاشون از لفظ خلیج فارس استفاده کردند و همیشه و همه جا به ایرانی بودن جزایر اذعان داشتند ... 



> از وضعیت حقوقی دریای مازندران اطلاع دارید؟ 30 درصد دریای مازندران، سهم ایران را به چه قیمتی واگذار کردید؟



واگذار کردیم ... این ادعای چرت امثال شما بود که می گفتید ایران سهمش از دریای کاسپین 50 درصده ( برای خود شیرینی برای غرب بود البته ) که باعث شده بود ایران رو حتی به جلسات کشورهای اطراف دریای کاسپین هم دعوت نکنند ... البته ادعای جالبتون هم اینه که شوروی این حق رو پذیرفته بود ( دروغ بستن به شوروی منحل شده که جای بحث نداره ) در حالی که شوروی ایران رو جزو آمار هم حساب نمی کرد و حتی از ترسش ایران جرات نداشت یک قایق گشت دریایی هم توی کاسپین قرار برده .... 

در ضمن ، نکنه حفاری های قرارگاه خاتم النبیا و تشکیل ناوگان دریایی ایران در دریای کاسپین نشانه ی واگذار کردن دریاست !؟

یکی از نشانه های سلطه ی یک کشور بر دریا و نشانه ی حق حاکمیت کشور بر دریا وجود ناوگان نظامی اون کشور در دریای مربوطه هست که بنا به شواهد تاریخی ( فکر کنم تایپیک الحاق جماران 2 هم ناوگان جمهوری اسلامی در این سایت موجوده ) در دوره ی جناب احمدی نژاد بود ... 

البته اگه می خواید بگید 50 درصد اون دریا مال ایران هست و بر اون ادعای چرت تاکید کنید که دیگه حرفی برای گفتن نیست ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Sinan said:


> Welcome mate, we have 2 Iranian and 4 Turkish members at the moment. We need more.



Come on guys, get on board with this... it is not a bad idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@twilight آقای
آیا سپاه زیر نظر ریاست جمهوری کار میکند؟


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> mate,
> could u give a summery pls ?



The subject is , ME section has been a place for troll fests, racism and insults. We need to change this.

At the moment, i' am thinking to open a thread in ME section. Where we can bring everyone's attention to the subject.

Ultimate goal is to elect a new mod to ME section.

I'm open to any ideas.

...............................................................

At the time, we have tired this kind of thing and Neptune selected as a mod. But it was hard. Our threads locked for multiple times, complaints in HGQ and Suggestion Discussion secrions both over-looked. But ultimately we won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> @twilight آقای
> آیا سپاه زیر نظر ریاست جمهوری کار میکند؟



سلام
برای خارجی ها ، همه چیز به هم ربط داره ... اونها هدفشون ضربه زدن به ایرانه ... حالا به این دلیل بروند علیه رئیس جمهور حکم بدهند براشون فرقی نمی کنه 

البته حالا که فکرش رو می کنم ، تو شک افتادم سر این قضیه مرکز یهودیان آرژانتین حکم دستگیری جناب رفسنجانی رو گرفتند یا سر اون قضیه قلع و قمع نخاله های منافقین تو یک رستوران در فرانسه یا آلمان ( از بس از موتور جستجوی اینترنتی استفاده کردم ، ذهنم اون تیزی سه ، چهار سال پیش رو نداره )

خب ، بای ...


----------



## rmi5

twilight said:


> سلام
> برای خارجی ها ، همه چیز به هم ربط داره ... اونها هدفشون ضربه زدن به ایرانه ... حالا به این دلیل بروند علیه رئیس جمهور حکم بدهند براشون فرقی نمی کنه
> 
> البته حالا که فکرش رو می کنم ، تو شک افتادم سر این قضیه مرکز یهودیان آرژانتین حکم دستگیری جناب رفسنجانی رو گرفتند یا سر اون قضیه* قلع و* *قمع نخاله های منافقین* تو یک رستوران در فرانسه یا آلمان ( از بس از موتور جستجوی اینترنتی استفاده کردم ، ذهنم اون تیزی سه ، چهار سال پیش رو نداره )
> 
> خب ، بای ...



Kharejihaa na mesle ba'ziyaa bikaaran, na divounan ke ba kasi doshmani konand. in siyaasat e ahmaghaaneh jomhouri eslaamiye ke ham jaaye donyaa, hattaa az senegal va gambia gerefte ta USA ra ba Iran doshman karde.
oun Rafsanjani ham be khaater e koshtan e kord ha touye alman taht e ta'ghib hast.
In nahve ye harf zadan ham miresoune ke sho'our e tafakkoraat e shoma ha, daghighan mesle baraadaraan e terrorist e vahaabi va AQ va ISIS va ... etoun hast.


----------



## Abii

Uhuhu said:


>


LMAOOOOO

Yeki do nafar az memberaye olaghemoon be ehtemale ziad be in charandiat eteghad daran. Adam nemidoone gerye kone ya bekhande.

Bi sharafa shashidan to kole heykale Iran ba in raftare wahabishoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@ADBUN 

mohammad chera parcham alaki zadi vase profilet ?

chera va nemoud kardi az kuwait oomadi ? akhe chera ? 

baadesham nabayad hoviyat khodeto lo midadi !!! alan dobare ban mishi faghat abroo irani ha mire .....

indafe ke oomadi lotfan ye esm dorost bezar va dige say kon ban nashi



Abii said:


> LMAOOOOO
> 
> Yeki do nafar az memberaye olaghemoon be ehtemale ziad be in charandiat eteghad daran. Adam nemidoone gerye kone ya bekhande.
> 
> Bi sharafa shashidan to kole heykale Iran ba in raftare wahabishoon.




@Serpentine @Serpentine 

dada age be een yaro infraction nadi , dige momtane boodaneto ghabool nadaram ....

khod dani .........


----------



## spiderkiller

دوستان قضیه نا امنی در مرز پاکستان داره جدی میشه ها. خبر حمله دیروز گروه جیش العدل به یکی از پایگاه های مرزی ما خیلی مشکوک بود. دقت شلیک اونها نشون میده کاملا سازماندهی شده بودند و اصلا در سطح یک گروه تروریستی حمله نکردن بیشتر مثل نظم یک ارتش کوچیک بوده حمله شون. به نظرتون خطر یک جنگ با پاکستان حس نمیشه؟


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> دوستان قضیه نا امنی در مرز پاکستان داره جدی میشه ها. خبر حمله دیروز گروه جیش العدل به یکی از پایگاه های مرزی ما خیلی مشکوک بود. دقت شلیک اونها نشون میده کاملا سازماندهی شده بودند و اصلا در سطح یک گروه تروریستی حمله نکردن بیشتر مثل نظم یک ارتش کوچیک بوده حمله شون. به نظرتون خطر یک جنگ با پاکستان حس نمیشه؟



bavar kon , aowza aslan khoob nist !!! man ino ghablan goftam , een yaro navaz bi sharaf ye terrorist be tamaam ma'anast !!

taze tamamiye resane haye irani sokkot kardan


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> bavar kon , aowza aslan khoob nist !!! man ino ghablan goftam , een yaro navaz bi sharaf ye terrorist be tamaam ma'anast !!
> 
> taze tamamiye resane haye irani sokkot kardan


نکته گریه دارش هم همینه. حتی رسانه فارس که یک رسانه کاملا نظامی هست جیکش در نیومده. دیگه هیچی از جذبه ایران نمونده. کاملا مشخصه حمله انجام شده کاملا منظم و برنامه ریزی شده بوده اونوقت هیچ کس حتی رسانه هایی مثل بی بی سی هم صداش رو در نمیارن. این پاکستان همین الانش هم عددی نیست اینطوری از ترس پیچیدیم به خودمون وای به حال روزی که با اسرائیل درگیری پیدا کنیم. ما رو بگو ادعای خارج کردن امریکا از خاورمیانه رو داشتیم الان پاکستان هم واسمون ادم شده.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADBUN

@haman10 
man 2 bar be kahter lizardeater ban shodam dar surati ke oun heydare mikge qazan.badam goftam chon az tablet estefade mikonam so natunestam FLAG ro avaz konam va az yeki az duatm khastam baram avaz kone va passo behesh dadam.be har hal ta mogheyi ke al hasani hast fekr nakonam jaye ma inja bashe

@haman10
u mituni mod beshi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> نکته گریه دارش هم همینه. حتی رسانه فارس که یک رسانه کاملا نظامی هست جیکش در نیومده. دیگه هیچی از جذبه ایران نمونده. کاملا مشخصه حمله انجام شده کاملا منظم و برنامه ریزی شده بوده اونوقت هیچ کس حتی رسانه هایی مثل بی بی سی هم صداش رو در نمیارن. این پاکستان همین الانش هم عددی نیست اینطوری از ترس پیچیدیم به خودمون وای به حال روزی که با اسرائیل درگیری پیدا کنیم. ما رو بگو ادعای خارج کردن امریکا از خاورمیانه رو داشتیم الان پاکستان هم واسمون ادم شده.



fek nemikonam bahs bahs tars bashe , bayad did . 



ADBUN said:


> @haman10
> u mituni mod beshi ?



lol  na baba man ke nemitoonam


----------



## ADBUN

@haman10 however age mishod kheyli khub bud,bayad ye kari konim un malakh khore ta modati hazv beshe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ADBUN said:


> @haman10 however age mishod kheyli khub bud,bayad ye kari konim un malakh khore ta modati hazv beshe



dast maa nist moteasefane .......


----------



## spiderkiller

امروز این دو خبر در رسانه های داخلی و خارجی منتشر شده. اولی منبعش فارس هست دومی بی بی سی . چه خبره دقیقا این روز ها انگارپیشتاز هستیم تو زمینه اخبار عجیب غریب

به گزارش خبرنگار امنیتی دفاعی خبرگزاری فارس، صبح روز گذشته چند نفر از فعالان سایبری مرتبط با بیگانگان، توسط سازمان اطلاعات سپاه در کرمان بازداشت شدند.

به گفته یک مقام امنیتی، اتهام این افراد که در قالب یک شبکه پیچیده امنیتی-رسانه‌ای فعالیت می‌کردند، ارتکاب جرایم سایبری و ارتباط با بیگانگان اعلام شده است.

تحقیقات از دستگیرشدگان ادامه داشته و این پرونده پس از پایان تحقیقات، برای رسیدگی تکمیلی به دستگاه قضایی سپرده خواهد شد.

.........................

سایت "نارنجی" که در حوزه اطلاع رسانی آی‌تی در ایران فعالیت دارد، گزارش داده است که شش نفر از نویسندگان و اعضای فنی این سایت، توسط سپاه پاسداران دستگیر شده‌اند.

سایت نارنجی، در صفحه نخست سایت خود نوشت: "بنا به دلایل نامعلوم بعضی از نویسندگان و اعضای فنی تیم نارنجی به نام‌های علی اصغر هنرمند، عباس واحدی، علیرضا وزیری، نسیم نیک‌مهر، ملیحه نخعی، محمدحسین موسی زاده و سارا سجادپور توسط سپاه دستگیر شده اند."

این سایت نوشته که از محل نگهداری این عده از دست اندرکاران خود اطلاعی ندارد.

سایت نارنجی فعالیت خود را تا "حصول اطلاع از این دوستان" به حالت تعلیق در آورده است.

این سایت در سال ۱۳۸۹ برنده عنوان بهترین سایت اطلاع‌رسانی در سومین جشنواره آنلاین وب‌سایت‌های ایران و در سال ۹۱ برنده جایزه بهترین وبلاگ فارسی از نگاه دویچه‌وله شده بود.

پیش از این سایت کلمه در گزارشی نوشته بود که سازمان اطلاعات سپاه دستگیری گروهی از فعالان در شبکه‌های اجتماعی و برخی سایت‌های شناخته‌شده را آغاز کرده است.

بر اساس این گزارش، هنوز اطلاع دقیقی از بازداشت‌ها در دست نیست و این روند از یک ماه پیش شروع شده است.


----------



## ADBUN

It`s good to make al hasani ban


----------



## rmi5

@Sinan , brother, coup d'etat failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan , brother, coup d'etat failed.



I was expecting this from the very start. This is only the beginning , did you seriously think, i will stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I was expecting this from the very start. This is only the beginning , *did you seriously think, i will stop*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan , brother, coup d'etat failed.


Nope,you dont know himhe wont stop untill.....
Btw, @Serpentine you want all members banned,putting my name there
You know i have no mercy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

T-123456 said:


> Nope,you dont know himhe wont stop untill.....



until the end of the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


>


So funnyyyyyy 

@Sinan Are you the girl in the V for Vendetta movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Hmm don't worry guys. Same thing happened back when we didn't had a mod.
At first start they ignore, but in the end it usually will get accepted. I don't understand why they refuse in the first place.

They usually only pass judgement upon the forum members. While a mod like neptune has more of a police duty in this forum.

And ignoring trolls ain't a option. Sooner or later everyone will find themselves answering trolls.

Hope they change their opinion quick.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> So funnyyyyyy
> 
> @Sinan Are you the girl in the V for Vendetta movie?



Nope. The masked guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Nope. The masked guy.



and webby is Mr. Creedy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

T-123456 said:


> Nope,you dont know himhe wont stop untill.....
> Btw, @Serpentine you want all members banned,putting my name there
> You know i have no mercy


Sometimes a merciless dictator is required to sort things out, democracy doesn't work with many people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

olcayto said:


> Hmm don't worry guys. Same thing happened back when we didn't had a mod.
> At first start they ignore, but in the end it usually will get accepted. I don't understand why they refuse in the first place.
> 
> They usually only pass judgement upon the forum members. While a mod like neptune has more of a police duty in this forum.
> 
> And ignoring trolls ain't a option. Sooner or later everyone will find themselves answering trolls.
> 
> Hope they change their opinion quick.



They won't change it quick but eventually they will. When was the last time you saw Arabs, Iranians and Turks agreed on the same issue. This was one of that rare moments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Sometimes a merciless dictator is required to sort things out, democracy doesn't work with many people.



And by many people you mean .....?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> And by many people you mean .....?



I won't fall in your trap

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I won't fall in your trap




Come one, tell me who are .....?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Serpentine said:


> Sometimes a merciless dictator is required to sort things out, democracy doesn't work with many people.


Yes stated that many times,the best mod would be non ME,non muslim for that section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

Sinan said:


> They won't change it quick but eventually they will. When was the last time you saw Arabs, Iranians and Turks agreed on the same issue. This was one of that rare moments.



Yep.
That should be enough to acknowledge the problems by the higher ups. But no, it has to be the hard way as usual.

So when are we going to create a turmoil and plan a mass demonstration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

olcayto said:


> Yep.
> That should be enough to acknowledge the problems by the higher ups. But no, it has to be the hard way as usual.
> 
> So when are we going to create a turmoil and plan a mass demonstration



Let's give it a rest for the moment. If we do it too soon it will be acknowledges as trolling. Next i will bring this issue in Suggestions&Discussions thread.

Maybe one week later. That one will be locked too. Than....you know how it goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

We are acting like the deep state  
I guess it runs in the blood :p

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Come one, tell me who are .....?


Trolls! Don't ask for more details lol


T-123456 said:


> Yes stated that many times,the best mod would be non ME,non muslim for that section.


Yeah I agree, but it doesn't seem to be seeing light of the day, we should see how persistent @Sinan is in this way

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> *Let's give it a rest for the moment*. If we do it too soon it will be acknowledges as trolling. Next i will bring this issue in Suggestions&Discussions thread.
> *
> Maybe one week later. That one will be locked too. Than....you know how it goes*.



 It seems that you are quite professional in doing coup d'etat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

rmi5 said:


> It seems that you are quite professional in doing coup d'etat.



How do you think we made neptune a mod?
It wasn't easy mate. 
We opened many many threads. We whined every day. To punish this they banned a member of ours.
As a reaction to this we all asked to ban us.
We opened threads to vote for a new mod. It got closed we opened a second one.

In the end after 2 or 3 weeks we prevailed. Neptune became a mod.
He banned the biggest troll. 

He will hop by from time to time. We cal him pembe rüya . If you listen carefully at night, you can still hear him weep the following sentence.

*God damn all those fuuuking Turks for giving me this immense buuuthurt* 

Hahahahah, I miss our dreamreaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

olcayto said:


> How do you think we made neptune a mod?
> It wasn't easy mate.
> We opened many many threads. We whined every day. To punish this they banned a member of ours.
> As a reaction to this we all asked to ban us.
> We opened threads to vote for a new mod. It got closed we opened a second one.
> 
> In the end after 2 or 3 weeks we prevailed. Neptune became a mod.
> He banned the biggest troll.
> 
> He will hop by from time to time. We cal him pembe rüya . *If you listen carefully at night, you can still hear him weep the following sentence.*
> 
> *God damn all those fuuuking Turks for giving me this immense buuuthurt*
> 
> Hahahahah, I miss our dreamreaper.



yeah, I got it.
So, he is the one who always make new accounts and tries to troll in cay Bahcesi and Turkish section? BTW, He looks more like a stupid and joke ruya than a pembe rüya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> It seems that you are quite professional in doing coup d'etat.



Infact we are. I'm speaking on previous experiences.

It all started with us wanting a Turkish members club.

Turkish Members Club

Turkish Members Club

Webmaster said "Not allowed. We don't have time to moderator threads in other languages." at that time. 

But we have "Çay Bahçesi" now.

Later it continued with us wanting a new mod.

Mod Needed to Turkish Section.

Turkish Mod Election

Turkish Mod Election with the Final List

And we have Neptune now.

Care to see who started all these threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Infact we are. I'm speaking on previous experiences.
> 
> It all started with us wanting a Turkish members club.
> 
> Turkish Members Club
> 
> Turkish Members Club
> 
> Webmaster said "Not allowed. We don't have time to moderator threads in other languages." at that time.
> 
> But we have "Çay Bahçesi" now.
> 
> Later it continued with us wanting a new mod.
> 
> Mod Needed to Turkish Section.
> 
> Turkish Mod Election
> 
> Turkish Mod Election with the Final List
> 
> And we have Neptune now.
> 
> Care to see who started all these threads.



LOL, in Iran we always say that Great Britain is behind any conspiracy. but it seems that we were wrong and you are the source of all evil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

Typical dictator trying to get all the credits for the previous coup.
You wait Sinan. When the time comes. I will double cross you el-Sissi style.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

olcayto said:


> Typical dictator trying to get all the credits for the previous.
> You wait Sinan. When the time comes I will double cross you el-Sissi style.



 Nope, i said "Care to see who started all these threads." other than the last sentence , i used "we" as i only voiced a shared concern.

It was the efforts of all Turkish members which made these possible.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

@xenon54 became online and he's reading the thread.

Mate, you are late.

------------------------------------------------

Anyways, because of this forum. I'm getting an average of 4 hours of sleep per day. It became weary.....i should reduce my online hours.

Good night to all.

----------------------------------------------------

@AlpErTunga 

congrats on your "PROFESSINALS" suffix

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

Anyways,

To all Iranians. How much hope do you guys have that everything will normalize with the minor improvement that came from the talks last week?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

olcayto said:


> Typical dictator trying to get all the credits for the previous coup.
> You wait Sinan. When the time comes. I will double cross you el-Sissi style.


Why say it here,its an internal matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

olcayto said:


> Anyways,
> 
> To all Iranians. How much hope do you guys have that everything will normalize with the minor improvement that came from the talks last week?



Talks with whom? you mean Geneva talks?
If it is so, I have not too high hopes, but I guess some Iranians including @Serpentine , @Uhuhu disagree with me about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

rmi5 said:


> Talks with whom? you mean Geneva talks?
> If it is so, I have not too high hopes, but I guess some Iranians including @Serpentine , @Uhuhu disagree with me about it.



Why? Don't you believe in the sincerity of one of the nations? Lobbying of third countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

olcayto said:


> Why? Don't you believe in the sincerity of one of the nations? Lobbying of third countries?


Third countries are not important at all. The main problem is that mullahs do not want to change main part of their policy, both internal and foreign policy. they may do a few changes, but major changes won't happen since major changes have many major effects and even they fear that their regime gets overthrown. something like perestroika and glasnost for USSR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

rmi5 said:


> Third countries are not important at all. The main problem is that mullahs do not want to change main part of their policy, both internal and foreign policy. they may do a few changes, but major changes won't happen since major changes have many major effects and even they fear that their regime gets overthrown. something like perestroika and glasnost for USSR



Ok thanks!

I won't push you more, since this seems a sensitive subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

olcayto said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> I won't push you more, since this seems a sensitive subject.



Thanks, it is definitely a sensitive one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> برای خارجی ها ، همه چیز به هم ربط داره ... اونها هدفشون ضربه زدن به ایرانه ... حالا به این دلیل بروند علیه رئیس جمهور حکم بدهند براشون فرقی نمی کنه
> 
> البته حالا که فکرش رو می کنم ، تو شک افتادم سر این قضیه مرکز یهودیان آرژانتین حکم دستگیری جناب رفسنجانی رو گرفتند یا سر اون قضیه قلع و قمع نخاله های منافقین تو یک رستوران در فرانسه یا آلمان ( از بس از موتور جستجوی اینترنتی استفاده کردم ، ذهنم اون تیزی سه ، چهار سال پیش رو نداره )
> 
> خب ، بای ...


من جواب سوالم رو نگرفتم آیا سپاه زیر نظر ریاست جمهوری کار میکند؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

An interesting map which shows each country is leading in which field in the world.
http://thedoghousediaries.com/large/5414.png
No surprise that middle east looks pretty f***ed up.







@Azizam , I love cinnamon. I guess I need to visit your country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

*‮افغانستان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮ توقف ارسال تدارکات آمریکا به افغانستان از راه پاکستان‬*
*توقف ارسال تدارکات آمریکا به افغانستان از راه پاکستان*




وزارت دفاع آمریکا (پنتاگون) می‌گوید که به خاطر ملاحظات امنیتی و اعتراضات عمومی در پاکستان، ارسال محموله‌های تدرکاتی از طریق گذرگاه مرزی تورخم پاکستان به افغانستان را متوقف کرده است.

علت این تصمیم اعتراضات مردمی است که از عملیات هواپیماهای بدون سرنشین آمریکا در خاک پاکستان خشمگین هستند و جلوی کامیون‌های تدارکاتی نیروهای بین المللی را گرفته و مانع از حرکت آن‌ها شده‌اند.
*حدود نیمی از محموله‌های تدارکاتی مورد نیاز آمریکا و متحدانش در افغانستان از پاکستان به افغانستان منتقل می‌شود* که مهم‌ترین مسیر آن از ایالت «خیبر پختونخوا» پاکستان و گذرگاه تورخم می‌گذرد.

این در حالیست که احساسات ضد آمریکایی در این منطقه به شدت بالا گرفته است.

عمران خان، رهبر حزب تحریک انصاف پاکستان اخیرا تهدید کرده بود در صورتی که آمریکا حملات هواپیماهای بدون سرنشین خود را متوقف نکند، در «خیبر پختونخوا» تظاهراتی عمومی را با هدف توقف مسیر تدارکاتی ناتو بر پا خواهد کرد.

عمران خان آمریکا را متهم کرده که با کشتن حکیم‌الله محسود، رهبر طالبان پاکستان، به تلاش‌های صلح و روند مذاکره با طالبان پاکستان لطمه زده است.

مارک رایت، سخنگوی پنتاگون، روز سه شنبه ابراز امیدواری کرد که در آینده نزدیک این مسیرتدارکاتی استراتژیک مجدد باز شود.

او گفت که بسته شدن موقت مسیر خیبر از لحاظ تدارکاتی به نیروهای آمریکایی در افغانستان لطمه‌ای نخواهد زد.

یک مسیر دیگر عبور کاروان‌های ناتو در پاکستان که از گذرگاه چمن استان بلوچستان در جنوب غربی پاکستان می‌گذرد همچنان باز است.

با توجه به اینکه شمار زیادی از نیروهای آمریکایی قرار است در سال ۲۰۱۴ میلادی از افغانستان خارج شوند، این مسیر برای آمریکا اهمیت بسیار زیادی دارد.

خبرنگار بی‌بی سی می‌گوید دولت پاکستان تاکید دارد که به اجازه عبور کاروان‌های تدرکاتی متعهد است اما در برابر معترضانی که مانع از عبور کامیون‌ها شده‌اند اقدام جدی انجام نداده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮حسن نصرالله: عربستان در انفجار سفارت ایران در بیروت دست دارد‬

*حسن نصرالله: عربستان در انفجار سفارت ایران در بیروت دست دارد*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮حسن نصرالله: عربستان در انفجار سفارت ایران در بیروت دست دارد‬
> 
> *حسن نصرالله: عربستان در انفجار سفارت ایران در بیروت دست دارد*


اگه کاریکاتور حسن نصرالله و درگیری های اخیر وکشتن روحانی سنی حامی حزب الله وبعد بمب گذاری در سفارت ایران رو بعد از تهدید شدن حزب الله در حدود یک ماه پیش توسط عربستان رو در نظر بگیریم 
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> اگه کاریکاتور حسن نصرالله و درگیری های اخیر وکشتن روحانی سنی حامی حزب الله وبعد بمب گذاری در سفارت ایران رو بعد از تهدید شدن حزب الله در حدود یک ماه پیش توسط عربستان رو در نظر بگیریم
> ....



khob pas shoma migi arebestan naboode ?

yani hamechi az ina bar miyad ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khob pas shoma migi arebestan naboode ?
> 
> yani hamechi az ina bar miyad ha


نه من میگم 100% کار عربستان بوده
اما نه به طور مستقیم بلکه گروههای مخالف و وهابیارو شناسایی کردن و پول و امکانات در اختیارشون گذاشتن

به نظر یه حمله دیگه اما بزرگتر به جبهه حزب الله در یه ماه آینده خواهد بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> نه من میگم 100% کار عربستان بوده
> اما نه به طور مستقیم بلکه گروههای مخالف و وهابیارو شناسایی کردن و پول و امکانات در اختیارشون گذاشتن



khob age khodesh mostaghim een karo mikard ke elan jang mishe be iran .

thats the last thing they want 

anyhow totally agree with u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> حالا به غیر از کمی اغراق که در این مطلب وجود داره ما عملا داریم قسمتی از بودجه کشتن خودمون رو تامین میکنیم



yekam eghraghesh ziad bood 

ama be har hal mardom eteghadat khodeshoono daran , aksar mardom hajj raftan ru ba hichi avaz nemikonan .

be nazar man faghat yek bar oon ham hajj vajeb kafiye . dige baghiash na tanha khoda khoshesh nemiyad balke komak be terrorist ha hast .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

olcayto said:


> He will hop by from time to time. We cal him pembe rüya . If you listen carefully at night, you can still hear him weep the following sentence.
> God damn all those fuuuking Turks for giving me this immense buuuthurt
> Hahahahah, I miss our dreamreaper.






rmi5 said:


> An interesting map which shows each country is leading in which field in the world.
> http://thedoghousediaries.com/large/5414.png
> No surprise that middle east looks pretty f***ed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Azizam , I love cinnamon. I guess I need to visit your country



Huh? since when is Turkey known for Apricots? 

And they show European part of Istanbul and Thrace as Greek.   



Sinan said:


> @xenon54 became online and he's reading the thread.
> Mate, you are late.


Sry mate, i wanted to give my opinnion but i had something important to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

muricaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

> به الان برایتان ردیف کنم اولا ، از همین حالا شما فرض رو بر ترول بودن بنده گذاشتید و بعد ... می شه بپرسم شما چه اندیشه ای دارید که ادعاتون زمان رو برداشته .. شکر خدا تو این کشور از سلطنت طلب تا خود روشنفکر خوانده به قدرت رسیدن و دستاوردها و از دست داده هاشون مشخص هست ... شما کدوم طرفی هستید تا بشه نظرات شما رو هم نقد کرد ...*. نکنه از دار و دسته ی همیشه منتقد هستید*
> ردیف کنید ...



فعلا طرف ما حتی نمی تواند توی کشور نفس بکشد که حالا کاری کرده باشد برای نقد شدن.
اعتقاد من یک حکومت دموکرات هست که در آن انتخابات آزاد برای پارلمانش برگزار شود.
.
حال هر گروهی می خواهد قدرت را با این راهکار برای مدت مشخص مورد خواست مردم نگه دارد.




> دقیقا کدام اشتباهات ... حرف زدن ساده هست ...



وضعیت اقتصادی فعلی، تحویل رشد مثبت اقتصادی چند درصدی در زمان آغاز به کار به منفی 5 درصد.

وضعیت میلیاردها دلار پول نفت.
انحلال سازمان مدیریت و برنامه ریزی

اختلاسهای سنگین مثل 3 هزار میلیاردی.

زندانیان سیاسی و بستن مطبوعات

سانسور بسیار شدید مطبوعات و کتابها و فضای اینترنت

کهریزک
و ....


> البته اگه بررسی حقوقی یک متن حقوقی رو اظهارات بدون پشتوانه بدونیم ، بعله ... البته خود شما پست های جالبی در این 6 ماه اخیر داشتید که هیچ کمکی به کشور نمی کرد و خیلی راحت همه رو تحریک می کرد که بروند این کشور از هم پاشیده رو نابود کنند .... لالایی را اول برای خودتان بخوانید بعد برای امثال بنده ....



حرف راست بزنید هر چه قدر می خواهید بزنید. بنده به مانند شما در تاپیک توافقنامه حرف غیر واقع گفتم؟

گفتن حقیقت تلخ با دروغ گفتن زمین تا آسمان فرق می کند
شما اگر می خواستید همان موقع می توانستید بیایید حرفهای من را زیر سوال ببرید.




> البته بنده به اشتباهم در اون تایپیک اشاره کردم و لا کن شما اونقدر خود بزرگ بین هستید که پست بنده رو نخوندید .... در ضمن هنوز هم این توافقنامه ترکمانچایی است که فعلا مردم گرم هستند و به ابعادش پی نبردند .... در ضمن ، بحث هسته ای ربطی به ادعا های شما ها ندارد .... بنده آزادام که در مورد مسائل دولت حرف بزنم ... عزیز دل بنده ، امثال شما و اون آبی و سورنا و امثالهم ، تا حالا زیاد ادعا کردید و یکه تازی می کردید ، حالا که یکی میاد از یک گروه داخل کشور خودش بحث می کنه ، شما انگار آتش گرفتید .... فکر کنم شما اصلا در انتخابات قبلی هم شرکت نکردید و می گفتید انتصابات هست ( شاید هم شرکت کرده باشید ولی خیلی راحت به انگلیسی سلیس ازش به عنوان انتصابات نام می بردید ، اونوقت نگران کشور نبودید !؟ ) ... پس این ادعاهای من در آوردی رو برای خودتون نگه دارید



فعلا که مملکت دست شماست و بقیه ایرانیان باید به خاطر رفتارهای ظالمانه شما خفه خون بگیرند، تمام بودجه مملکت و امکانات و رسانه ها دست شماست. حالا به ما می گویید یکه تازی می کردید و شما فقط مظلومانه آمدید یک حرف زدید و ما آتش گرفتیم؟؟

عزیز دلم مگر بنده مثل شما خوی دیکتاتوری و حذف مخالف دارم که حرف شما را سانسور کنم یا خواستارش باشم؟ شاید اینها اثرات سرکوب کردن زیاد مردم باشد که همه را به مانند خود می پندارید؟

شما تا هر وقت و هر مقدار خواستید پست بگذارید. حرف من این بود که به جای نوک زدن به هر موضوعی و توی هر جایی یک موضوع را که مطرح کردید سر همان بحث کنید و سعی کنید فرا فکنی نکنید.




> ترول ، خاله زنک ...جالبه این بحث منطقیتون هست .... شما جواب مستدل ندارید ... چطور می خواید برای چیزی که به نقل از خبرگزاری هست ، یک خبر ساده جواب بدید ... اینکه بعد از اونهمه دم از گفتگوی تمدن ها و کمک به حمله به افغانستان و عراق اسم ما رو گذاشتن محور شرارت حقیقت تاریخی هست ....
> اینکه برای جناب هاشمی سر قضیه آرژانتین و امثالهم حکم بازداشت نوشتن هم که حقیقت تاریخی هست ( البته اگه می خواید بیاید ادعا کنید کار سپاه بوده و حق داشتن ، بهتره مستندات بیارید )



بسیار عالی که همینجا هم اثبات کردید منظور از خاله زنکی چیست. در همین 2 خط از گفتگوی تمدنها گرفتید رسیدید به قضیه آرژانتین و عراق و افغانستان و ...

هر کدام از اینها یک دنیا حرف دارد .



> اینکه یک رئیس جمهور رو مجبور کنند که یک مسافت چند صد متری رو توی نم نم بارون پیاده بره تا به اون فرانسوی ( فکر کنم شیراک بود ) برسه ، می شه تحقیر ... تا اونجایی که بنده می بینم ، همیشه ماشین های تشریفات در همه جای دنیا تا دم در ساختمان مربوطه می روند ... شاید هم به فکر سلامتی جناب خاتمی بودند که پیاده روی کنه و بیشتر عمر کنه ... اینجوری حساب کنیم ، می شه تکریم ....




چرا حرف نادرست عزیزدلم چرا؟
چند صد متر؟؟ تا حالا رهبران دیگر دنیا را که به کاخ الیزه رفته اند دیده اید؟











حال که معیار شما از تحقیر را متوجه شدم بهتر است نگاهی به تعدادی از رفتارهای آقای احمدی نژاد بیاندازیم.

سفر ایشان به برزیل را یادتان است؟؟؟






هیچ مقام رسمی دولت برزیل در فرودگاه ایشان را بدرقه نکرد حالا شما آمدید با یک حرف نادرست راه رفتن خاتمی در فرانسه را می گویید؟ حتی اگر خاتمی هزاران کیلومتر هم راه می رفت و بنده این حرف نادرست شما را نشان نمی دادم و حق با شما بود. باز هم در مقابل این که هیچ مقام رسمی عالی رتبه برزیل ایشان را بدرقه نکرد قابل مقایسه است؟؟؟؟
اگر آن تحقیر است این را چه بگوییم؟؟؟!!!!











در آخر هم با نگهبانان آنجا عکس یادگاری گرفتند. به به. عجب عظمتی، عجب عزتی! آدم اشک غرور در چشمهایش جمع می شود!ه

بگذارید بیشتر از این رفتارهای عزتمدارانه را مرور کنیم، تا شاید مرهمی بر غم تحقیر شدن خاتمی در دلمان باشد.

سفر به مصر را یادتان هست جناب؟؟؟ برقراری رابطه مجدد با مصر را یادتان است؟؟؟؟ زمانی که مرسی تنها 3 ساعت به تهران آمد و سریع هم تهران را ترک کرد. حرفهایشان را هم که یادتان است؟
یادتان است با ذلت تمام به مصر اصرار می کردند که تو را به خدا بیایید رابطه ایجاد کنیم ؟؟؟


_
آقای احمدی نژاد روز نخست در اقدامی عجیب که باعث وهن ایران است، ابتدا با شیخ عبوس الازهر دیداری کوتاه داشت و سپس با نماینده شیخ الازهر کنفرانس مطبوعاتی برگزار کرد!


درواقع صحیحش چنین است که جناب شیخ، حاضر نشدند رییس جمهور ایران را در کنفرانس خبری مشایعت کنند و در این حال، جناب رییس جمهور با حضور مشاوران !! الازهر به کنفرانس خبری رفت! 

تصور کنید! مصاحبه مطبوعاتی رییس جمهور ایران با مشاوران شیخ الازهر! ...و تاسف بیشتر آنکه آقای نمایندگان الازهر، سخنان تندی علیه ایران و مواضعش به زبان آوردند.. البته آقای رییس جمهور در واکنش به چنین اقدامی ضمن تهدید به خروج از کنفرانس گفتند «بگید اگر ادامه بدن ما می ریم»

رئیس جمهور ایران در روز اول رفته است با یک ملای سلفی دیدار کرده است و کنفرانس مطبوعاتی گذاشته است و جالبی اینجاست که آن ملای سلفی حتی حاضر به مشایعت احمدی نژاد نشدند.

آیا ارزش رئیس جمهور کشوری مثل ایران این است که با یک ملای سلفی اینچنین دیدار کند و این چنین علیه ایران در همانجا حرف بشنود؟
حمله با کفش به ایشان را چطور؟_

_فقط مشاهده کنید چطور قبل از ایجاد رابطه با مصر اینها ذلیلانه از یک مشت عرب مصری التماس می کردند، بهترین کشور دنیا هم بود هیچ احدی اینچنین التماس و درخواست نمی کند، چه برسد کشور نه چندان مهمی به مانند مصر!

لطفاً به این جملات توجه کنید:

«*شخصا آماده هستم در یکی از کارخانه های مصر کار کنم» ، «سفر به مصر هدیه الهی به ملت ایران و من بود» «حاضریم وام بزرگی بدون هیچ پیش شرطی به مصر بدهیم» «ایران به دنبال توسعه سطح روابط دیپلماتیک و باز کردن سفارتخانه‌ها با مصر است» ، «آماده ایم سفارت مصر در تهران را باز کنیم» و...*

این ها تنها بخشی از تمجیدهای مکرر و یک طرفه ی جناب احمدی نژاد از مصر، پیش از سفر و در حین سفر است! و لابد باید توقع داشت، طرف مقابل نیز جملاتی مشابه بر زبان براند، اما زهی خیال باطل، _

_* سخنگوی رئیس‌جمهور مصر اعلام کرد: نزدیکی روابط با ایران در گرو موضع تهران در برابر بحران سوریه و همچنین پذیرش افکار عمومی مصر و کشورهای عربی شرط ایجاد رابطه ایران - مصر است!*

*پس از این موضع از بالای مصری ها، علی اکبر صالحی وزیر خارجه ایران خبر از «لغو یک‌جانبه روادید شهروندان مصری‌ توسط ایران» داد! بی آنکه از طرف مقابل، زحمت و حرکتی مثبت، هر چند کوچک دیده شود! به واقع چه عنوان و اسمی می توان برای چنین اقدام و سخنانی، انتخاب کرد؟ تا اینجای سفر، اعتبارافزایی ملت ایران بود یا تحقیرش؟*

نکته جالب آنکه رییس جمهور ایران در عمده تصاویر، علامت پیروزی را به حضار و عکاسان نشان می دهد.
_باز هم ادامه دهم اقای تویلایت؟

به سفرهای نیوریورک بپردازم؟ به صندلی های خالی بپردازم؟ که 65 کشور پا می شدند می رفتند؟

شما واقعا چطور می توانید حرف از تحقیر به میان بیاورید؟
چه قدر شخصیت و اعتبار ایرانی را در جهان پایین آوردند که هر کشوری از ریز و درشت ایرانی ها را بازرسی می کرد ، دستگیر می کرد، توهین می کردو علنا به دولت ایران توهین می کرد کشورهای که حتی در محاسبات جهانی جایی هم ندارند. کشورهای آفریقایی برید به بالا!



> خودت از روابط صحیح جهانی صحبت می کنی .... این اصول رو هم ما می دانستیم ولیکن امثال شما به فکر این بودید که چیزهای نداشته مون رو به اروپا صادر کنیم ( نه از لحاظ کیفیت قابلیت رقابت با محصولات اروپایی رو داشت و نه از لحاظ قیمت توانایی رقابات با محصولات چینی ) و هر روز دم می زدید که باید صادر بشه ، باید به اروپا صادر کنیم ... چی رو ولی مشخص نمی کردید ... نفت بود که تا اواسط سال 90 داشت صادر می شد ...



تحریم شدن و وارد نکردن مواد اولیه و قطعات به علت باز بودن بی مورد دهان مسئول این کشور چه ربطی به کیفیت دارد؟ همان محصولات پتروشیمی را دیگر نمی توانستیم صادر کنیم.
همان نفت را دیگر نمی توانستیم صادر کنیم. چرا؟ فقط به خاطر سخنان و اعمال همفکران شما
به جای اینکه از صنایع حمایت کنید و سعی کنید کیفیت آنها را بالا ببرید.
همانها را هم ورشکست کردید و به دست چینی جماعت سپردید.

در ازای پول نفت باید اجناس چینی( آن هم با انتخاب خود چینیها) را وارد می کردیم و می کنیم. قرارداد 60 ساله بسته اید. این ترکمنچای نیست؟ به جای پول نفت به دلار باید روپیه هند دریافت کنیم و این یعنی تا زمانی که فقط جنس هندی بخریم معامله ای که کرده ایم ضرر نداشته است و سود هم نداشته است! 
_دانشجوی ایرانی نمی تواند حتی پول انتقال دهد، چرا؟ فقط به خاطر اعمال همفکران شما، اینها تحقیر نیست برادر من؟؟؟




دقیقا این 9 روز رو از کجا آوردید ... و کدوم مشکل !؟ این بحث مستدلتون هست ... اینکه با یکه تازی آقایون مشکل داشتیم هم که جای بحثی نیست ولیکن یک مشکلی بیار که به اندازه ی فتنه ی 88 باشه ... آره زمانی که امثال ما باید بشیم شهادت طلب و جان بر کف ، مسلما نمی گذاریم که جنابان هر کاری دلشون بخواد بکنند ....

رشد اقتصادیشون بالا بود ولی کل زندگی اقتصاد نیست .... هر چند همون رشد اقتصادی جنابان هم خودش جای بحث داره ... مثلا اینکه ایران خودرو و سایپا رو به غول های فعلی تبدیل کردند که بتونند یک میلیون کارگر و خانواده هاشون رو به گروگان بگیرند هم از میراث جنابان بود ... 
یا قیمت سیم کارت های تلفن همراه که با قیمت خونه در شهرهای کوچک برابری می کرد وایشان اجازه ی آزاد سازی و رقابتی شدن بازار رو نمی دادند 
یا اون قراردادهای نفتی مشکل دار که یک نمونه اش ایران رو مستعمره ی یک اماراتی می کرد که همین جناب روحانی علیه ش موضع گرفت و تو نامه ای جناب زنگنه رو فاقد صلاحیت دونست .... ( البته حالا بعد از 8 سال جناب زنگنه صلاحیت دار شدند ) 
یا اینکه گاز رو از عسلویه می بردند ولی به بهانه ای اینکه صرفه ی اقتصادی نداره ، به هیچ کدوم از روستاها ( بعضی ها می گند بعضی از شهرها ) هم گاز نمی دادند ...
اینکه بنزین کشور رو به ادعای نداشتن صرفه ی اقتصادی به فلان کشور وابسته کردند تا ازش به عنوان اهرم فشار استفاده بشه هم جای بحث داره 

یا اینکه تو همین دوران ، موضوع شهرستانی ها و تهرونی ها به وجود آمد تا جایی که توی منطقه ی ما جکی در موردش ساختند که " *فلانی رفت تهران ، گفت دیگه بر نمی گردم ایران* " 

آره ، رشد اقتصادی خوب بود ولیکن این رشد اقتصادی خوب ، فقط یک جنبه ی عددی بود که ..

Click to expand...


مشکلی بود که خودتان ساختید. تمام دیکتاتورها با همین مشکلات سال 88 برخورد میکنند.
تقلب کردید پس از آن آمدید مردمی که راهپیمایی سکوت کرده بودند را به گلوله بستید و کشتید به زندان بردید و تجاوز کردید.
حالا گله دارید چرا به دغل کاری دولت و حکومت مردم اعتراض کردند؟! 
شما که همان کار را هم ایجاد نکردید. بلکه فقط بیکار کردید. حداقل اگر بنده به آنها اعتراض کنم حرفی دارم. نه شما که اینهمه بیکار رو دست ملت گذاشته اید. این قضیه هم به همان رانتی مربوط می شود که جمهوری اسلامی 35 سال به اینها داد. چرا داد؟ چرا وضع مملکت را اینقدر به فلاکت رساندید که به آنجا برسد که فقط سعی کنند مردم بتوانند نونی در بیاورند تا بخورند و بیکار نباشند، فعلا به کیفیت نمی رسد.

قراردادهای نفتی؟ بالاتر وضع قراردادهای نفتیمان با چین و هند را گفتم. بدتر از آنها؟

کشور ظرفیت مشحص دارد. کدام کشور توانسسته است که همه چیز را خود تولید کند؟
ما مقدار مشخصی از بنزین را تولید می کردیم و بقیه را وارد می کردیم.
اینها چرا وضع را به آنجا رساندند که این همه تحریم شویم حتی بنزین؟
بعد از آن آمدند بیش از ظرفیت و توان کشور بنزین تولید کنند بنزین بسیار بی کیفیتی تولید می کنند که دیگر در تهران و شهرهای بزرگ زندگی مردم سخت شده است و سالانه چند هزار نفر می میرند تنها بر اثر آلودگی هوا، 


هر 2 3 هفته 2 3 روز مدارس را تعطیل می کنند، در تهران روزی که هوا آلوده است به زور می توانید حتی انتها کوچه ی خود را ببینید. مردم دچار سرفه های مزمن شده اند،انواع آلرژی ها شیوع پیدا کرده است کسی تصاویر آلودگی هوای همین جند روز پیش را ببیند تصور میکند چه مه غلیظی در تهران و یا شهرهای دیگر وجود دارد، در صورتی که هوا آفتابی است و آلودگی است نه مه.
در مورد شهرستانها گفتید. اتفاقا این حرف ما هست. چرا زمانی که مناطق کشور ما توسعه نیافته اند و خیلی ها هنوز امکانات اولیه را ندارند، پول این مردم باید به فلسطین و لبنان و دهها کشور ریزو درشت دیگر برود؟.
چرا هنوز خوزستان که شما بزرگوار هم اگر اشتباه نکنم اهل آنجا هستید هنوز خیلی جاهای آن ویران مانده است و شهری به مانند خرمشهر هنوز آب سالم اشامیدنی ندارد. خانه ندارد، در اهواز اینچنین آلودگی است و بیکاری در تمام این مناطق فراوان است، باید لبنان بازسازی شود؟
مناطق مسکونی اطراف نیروگاه بوشهر را دیده اید؟ طنز تلخی هست.
سیستان و بلوچستان که دیگر فاجعه است.
کردستان همین طور.
چرا این 35 سال چرا پول مردم این کشور به جای اینکه صرف این مردم شود به جیب کشورهای دیگر می رود؟

زمانی که مناطق و استانهای مرزی ما اینچنین محروم هستند آیا باید میلیاردها دلار پول در طی دهه ها به جیب فلسطین و لبنان و .... برود؟





محمدجواد عاصمی پور، قائم مقام سابق شرکت ملی نفت ایران و از مسبوقین این صنعت است. وی در اوایل سال گذشته در یادداشتی به تحلیلی اجمالی درباره آنچه بر صنعت نفت گذشته پرداخت و تاکید کرد که فرصت ازدست رفته در نفت ناشی از کاهش تولید نفت در دوسال اخیر، ۱۰برابر فساد بزرگ اخیر در سیستم بانکی بوده است. به گفته محمدجواد عاصمی پور، میزان تولید در آغاز وزارت وزیر قبلی (نوذری) در مرز ۴میلیون و ۲۰۰هزار بشکه در روز بوده که در سال های ۸۸ ، ۸۹و۹۰ به رقم متوسط روزانه حداکثر ۳میلیون و ۹۰۰هزار بشکه رسیده است. براساس اظهارات وی، این درحالی است که پروژه های تحویلی در اواخر زمان مدیریت نوذری مثل فاز دوم دارخوین به میزان ۱۱۰هزار بشکه و ۵۰هزار بشکه ای تولید زود هنگام آزادگان جنوبی که توسط مناطق نفت خیز جنوب تحقق یافت و سایر حوزه های کوچک مثل پروژه مسجدسلیمان به حوزه تولید اضافه شدند و باید قاعدتا تولید را به حدود ۴میلیون و ۳۵۰هزار بشکه می رساند. به گفته عاصمی پور، «روند کاهشی همچنان ادامه و حتی در اظهار نظر اخیر وزیر قبلی و در آستانه انتخابات پیشنهاد کاهش بیشتر تولید را برای مقابله با تحریم داده است و این امر در زمانی است که قیمت های نفت جهانی بهترین وضعیت را داشته که همه شرکت های نفتی دنیا با افزایش قیمت، سعی بر افزایش تولید به لحاظ اقتصادی بودن را دنبال می کنند. اگر مبنای ۴میلیون و ۳۵۰هزار بشکه را با تولید واقعی و قیمت های میانگین در نظر بگیریم، به مدت حدود ۱۱۰۰روز و روزی ۳۰۰هزار بشکه به قیمت میانگین ۹۰دلار حدود ۳۰میلیارددلار فرصت ازدست رفته ماست که* معادل ۱۰برابر فساد بزرگ اخیر در سیستم بانکی کشور است*
.».

Click to expand...

_


> _از نظر درآمدزايي، دوره نهم رياست جمهوري يکي از طلايي ترين دوران تاريخي ايران در جذب درآمد نفت است و يکي از انتقادات مهم منتقدان محمود احمدي نژاد نيز نحوه هزينه کردن اين درآمدهای نفتي است. آنان معتقدند اين درآمد نفتي بايد جذب حساب ذخيره ارزي مي شد تا در مواقع حساس، ياري رسان دولت باشد. این شاید بدان معنا باشد که دولت مستقر به رغم برنامه های جالب و شعارهای جذابی که می دهد و اظهارات بدیع شخص محمود احمدی نژاد از فواید بلوط گرفته تا ضرورت کاهش وابستگی به نفت، عملا گام موثر و جدی در این مسیر برنداشته است.
> 
> گواه اين مدعا را می توان از زبان وزیر سابق نفت و رئیس فعلی کمیسیون انرژی مجلس آورد که به تازگی گفته است: «بودجه۹۲؛ نفتی ترین بودجه است». سیدمسعود میرکاظمی گفت: سطح درآمدهای مالیاتی در بودجه بیش از ۱۱۵هزار میلیاردتومانی ۱۳۹۲ در خوشبینانه ترین حالت ۵۰هزار میلیاردتومان است. وی با توجه به نامگذاری سال جاری به نام «حماسه سیاسی، حماسه اقتصادی» و با اشاره به میزان اتکای بودجه کشور به منابع نفتی، گفت: روند وابستگی بودجه به نفت طی ۳۴سال گذشته، افزایشی بوده است. البته طی سال های متعدد این مساله کم و زیاد شد ولی بودجه های دولت ها به منافع نفتی وابسته تر شده است. نماینده مردم تهران عملکرد بودجه را متفاوت از پیش بینی های لایحه بودجه دانست و اظهار کرد: عملکرد بودجه۱۳۹۱ نشان از وابسته تر شدن این بودجه به درآمدهای نفتی در قیاس با سال های قبل دارد؛ به بیان دیگر، پرداخت های انجام شده در این سال یا مستقیما از منابع نفتی یا از محل سود شرکت های نفتی بوده است حتی بخشی از یارانه های نقدی در سال گذشته از محل درآمدهای ناشی از فروش انرژی است. رئیس کمیسیون انرژی پیش بینی درآمد مالیاتی بودجه۱۳۹۲ در سال «حماسه سیاسی، حماسه اقتصادی» را حدود ۵۰هزار میلیاردتومان دانست و افزود: در لایحه بودجه۱۳۹۲، ۶۵هزار میلیاردتومان از درآمدهای نفتی برای هزینه در سال جاری پیش بینی شده است علاوه بر آن درآمد ۵۰هزار میلیاردتومانی برای مالیات ها پیش بینی شده است؛ البته سود شرکت های دولتی و سایر منابع درآمدی نیز در این لایحه پیش بینی شده که معمولا محقق نمی شود بنابراین درآمدهای نفتی و مالیات ها ارکان اصلی درآمدهای دولت در سال جاری را تشکیل می دهند.
> 
> طبق لایحه بودجه۹۲ بیش از نیمی از اين بودجه به درآمدهای نفتی وابسته است، درحالی که مقام معظم رهبری در سخنان عیدانه خود بر سرمایه گذاری درآمدهای نفتی در زیرساخت ها و کاهش اتکای بودجه عمومی به این درآمد تاکید کرده اند. نماینده مردم تهران متذکر شد: شاخص سنجش میزان وابستگی به درآمدهای نفتی، عملکرد بودجه در پایان هر سال است با این تعریف، بودجه۱۳۹۲ نفتی تر از بودجه های سنوات قبلی است._



خیلی حرفها هست که مشاهدات خودم هست به عنوان مثال در این دولت افرادی سنگ آهن استخراج می کردند به بندر عباس می بردند سوار کشتی به فجیره می بردند دوباره همانجا بار یک کشتی دیگر می کردند وارد ایران می کردند.
فقط برو ببین این وسط اون دلالی که این کار را می کرد چه سودی از قبل بیت المال برده است. کسانی به مانند بابک زنجانی که در دوره ی قبلی یک شبه چه شدند.. و چه ثروتهای کلانی به جیب زدند، خاوری تنها کوچیکه ی آنهاست .
_این خیانت نیست؟




دقیقا این یعنی مغلطه ، شما از حالا به فکر جای فرار گذاشتن برای خودتون هستید .... اصلاح طلبان حکومتی ... یعنی اگه این ها اشتباه کنند و مردم علیه شون بشوند ، شما مثل دستمال کاغذی استفاده شده می ندازنیشون دور ... شما حتی با خودتون هم رو راست نیستید ...

جالبه که توی خط بعدی ازشون به شدت حمایت می کنی

بعله ، ما به نظریه ولایت فقیه پایبندیم ، جانشین خدا هم نمی دانیمش ( ادعای بزرگی هست که در بین خطوط مطرحش کردید ، زیرکانه بود ، اگه متوجه نمی شدم و جواب نمی دادم ، بعدا باعث می شد ادعا کنید ) بلکه اعتقاد داریم تا زمانی که منجی ظهور کنه و حکومت رو به دست بگیره ، باید یکی از فقه های عادل که به صورت قراردادی و قانونی انتخاب می شه ، کشور رو اداره کنه ...

فعلا جناب ظریف می خواد با مذاکره در مورد جزایر ، عملا ادعای امارات رو به رسمیت بشناسه ...
جناب ترکان هم می خواد با منطقه ی آزاد کردن اون جزایر ، عملا تمام پایگاه های سپاه و ارتش رو از اون جا حذف کنه و تبدیلشون کنه به راحت الحلقوم برای اعراب ....

Click to expand...


گفتم که تا زمانی که انتخابات آزاد پارلمانی در این کشور نباشد و مجلس و پارلمان در راس تمام امور نباشد ما دخالتی در امور کشور و وضع آن نداشته ایم.
اما اینکه چرا بعضی جاها از آنها حمایت می کنم، چرا نباید بکنم؟ قبلا هم عرض کردم هر کس کاری درست انجام دهد ولو یک کار، از همان یک کار ایشان دفاع می کنم.
شما هم بیا فردا از حق آزادی بیان مردم دفاع کن، در کنار این همه نقدتان، همان کار شما را هم حمایت می کنم. 

در مورد ولایت فقیه هم مبسوط به یکی از عزیزان نظرم را گفته ام، اگر جایی از آن برایتان مشکل دارد مطرح کنید.

Hassan Rohani | The New Iranian President. | Page 53_

_
باز به غیر واقع روی آوردید؟ اگر سواد خواندن ندارید که دارید. حداقل کمی نفرتتان را کنار بگذارید تا بتوانید حداقل خبر را صحیح بخوانید.
.

کسی قرار نیست بذل و بخشش کند. بلکه اعلام شده است از آنجاییکه با امارات تنها سر جزیره ابوموسی توافقی وجود داشته است. اگر حرفی دارند بگویند. نه ایران به دادگاه می رود و نه جزیره را واگذار می کند. بلکه اگر امارات حرفی دارد بیاید بگوید. چرت بگوید و به ناحق بگوید کسی اهمیتی نخواهد داد به مانند سابق. 

شما چطور از این واگذاری جزیره را برداشت کرده اید؟. لطفا سخن وزرات امور خارجه را اینجا بگذارید و کاملا مشخص کنید کدام قسمت آن اشاره شده است به واگذاری جزیره به مارات.

این رفتارها برای زمانی بود که رئیس جمهور ایران می رود زیر پرچم خلیج عربی می نشیند و در همانجا علیه اشغالگری ایران!!! بیانیه هم می دهند._

*معنای مذاکره درباره سوءتفاهم بر سر ابوموسی چیست؟ *




> _از یک شاخه به شاخه ی دیگر نمی پرم ، بلکه لینک خبر رو می دهم و زیرش نظرم رو می گم .... در ضمن از نظر بنده تحلیل های کیهان آبکی نیست ...
> شما بهتره جواب اشکالات حقوقی این توافقنامه رو بگیرید و بگید چرا حاضر نیستند ضمیمه این توافقنامه رو انتشار بدهند ..._


_

به همان علت که در طول مذاکرات اعلام نکردند
بهتر است از رهبر خودتان بپرسید
چرا از رهبرتان نمی پرسید؟ دست ایشان است و ایشان خبر دارد و همه ی اینها با اطلاع و تایید ایشان است..
نکند خدای ناکرده دارید از اندیشه خود استفاده می کنید و فکر می کنید آقایتان اشتباه کرده اند؟!





حتما می خوایم جنگ کنیم ... بعدش که جنگ شد چون شما نظام رو قبول نداری ، توی خونه ات می شینی و بعد امثال ما به قول شما تند روها باید برند از نظام و کشور دفاع کنند در حالی که شما با خیال راحت در حال خنجر زدن از پشت هستید ...

صدام که یک دیوانه بود و کل دنیا به دیوانگیش اعتراف دارند ، به ایران حمله کرد و همفکران شما ( اصلاح طلبان غیر حکومتی !!! ) در مورد رزمندگان ما گفتند " جنگ طلب " ، و علیه شون فیلم ضد جنگ و داستان ضد جنگ ساختند ....

Click to expand...



برخلاف شما ما تلاشمان این است که تا جاییکه می توان باید از جنگ اجتناب کرد. مشکلتان اینجاست که توانایی تحلیل قدرت کشورها را ندارید.
جایی که باید تعامل کنید به صورت خیلی بی فکرانه ای سرشاخ می شوید و برای کشور هزینه می تراشید. جایی که باید سیاست تهاجمی بگیرید و از حق خود دفاع کنید به حقارت در برابرشان می افتید.

به جای اینکه با ابر قدرتی مثل آمریکا سرشاخ می شدند باید با آن تعامل می کردند(خیلی فرق می کند با تسلیم شدن ) تا مانع هزینه دادن بی مورد شویم و سعی کنیم روز به روز قدرت کشور بالا برود. از قدیم گفته اند: سنگ بزرگ نشانه ی نزدن است.

در مورد کشورهای مثل امارات هم به جای اینجور به حقارت افتادن باید از همان روز اول نسبت به خاکشان ادعای ارضی می کردید تا انرژی و تلاش آنها در تمام این مدت صرف دفاع از خودشان و ثابت کردن نادرست بودن ادعای ما باشد و دیگر سمت و تلاششان متوجه 3 تا جزیره و دست اندازی به تمامیت ارضی ما نمی شد.

افکار شما که جنگ طلبانه هست ولی بنده به خاطر ندارم در مورد رزمندگان زمان جنگ همچین چیزی گفته باشم.اتفاقا برعکس این صادق است؛ 
بسیجیان زمان جنگ هر عقیده ای که داشتند خلوص هم داشتند. 

از هر قشری هم بودند. نه برای پول رفتند و نه رانتی داشتند.
مشکل امروزی ها هستند که نام بسیج را به گند کشیدند و به نام آنها کلی سهمیه و رانت برخوردار شدند. دست به سرکوب مردم زدند.
یک مشت فاسد که با پول بیت المال تفنگ بازی می کنند. لباس نظامی می خرند، عینک آمریکایی می زنند. سلاح دستشان می گیرند و احساس قدرت می کنند و به میدان تیر می روند و چند تا تیر بازی می کنند و یک بودجه ی تپل مپل هم براشون میاد.
توی خیابان عربده می کشند و مردم را سرکوب می کنند، خود را ولی مردم و ضامن اجرای خواسته هایشان می دانند طوری که پلیس این مملکت در برابر این افراد کاری نمی تواند انجام دهد.
هر کار بخواهند می کنند و تنها برای کشور هزینه می تراشتند، 
نمونه بارز آن حمله به سفارت انگلیس، جدا از تبعات سیاسی و تخریب وجهه ایران، رقم بزرگی که باید به عنوان غرامت برای آسیب زدن پرداخت شود را چه کسی باید بدهد؟ این بسیجیان پرداخت می کنند یا باز از بیت المال و جیب همه ی مردم ایران برای اعمال آنها پرداخت می شود؟

زمانی که این بودجه صرف خریدن یونیفرم آمریکایی و تسهیلات در پایگاههای بسیج می شود، هنوز سرباز حرفه ای ارتش ایران به طور کامل به جیب خشاب مجهز نشده است. چه برسد به آپگرید اسلحه و تسهیلات رفاهی.. 
سرباز وظیفه آموزش ندیده را بدون امکانات می گذارند منطقه عملیاتی تا پر پر شوند.

شما از مملکت دفاع می کنید؟ تندروهایی که که سر قضایای 88 با پرتاب 4 تا سنگ به موتورهایشان زمانی که عربده می کشیدند و با چماق و اسلحه مردم را می زدند ترسیده بودند که چه قدر وحشتناکه. بگذار یک بار به طرف شما یک گلوله شلیک شود تا معنای جنگیدن را خوب بفهمید




واگذار کردیم ... این ادعای چرت امثال شما بود که می گفتید ایران سهمش از دریای کاسپین 50 درصده ( برای خود شیرینی برای غرب بود البته ) که باعث شده بود ایران رو حتی به جلسات کشورهای اطراف دریای کاسپین هم دعوت نکنند ... البته ادعای جالبتون هم اینه که شوروی این حق رو پذیرفته بود ( دروغ بستن به شوروی منحل شده که جای بحث نداره ) در حالی که شوروی ایران رو جزو آمار هم حساب نمی کرد و حتی از ترسش ایران جرات نداشت یک قایق گشت دریایی هم توی کاسپین قرار برده ....

در ضمن ، نکنه حفاری های قرارگاه خاتم النبیا و تشکیل ناوگان دریایی ایران در دریای کاسپین نشانه ی واگذار کردن دریاست !؟

یکی از نشانه های سلطه ی یک کشور بر دریا و نشانه ی حق حاکمیت کشور بر دریا وجود ناوگان نظامی اون کشور در دریای مربوطه هست که بنا به شواهد تاریخی ( فکر کنم تایپیک الحاق جماران 2 هم ناوگان جمهوری اسلامی در این سایت موجوده ) در دوره ی جناب احمدی نژاد بود ...

البته اگه می خواید بگید 50 درصد اون دریا مال ایران هست و بر اون ادعای چرت تاکید کنید که دیگه حرفی برای گفتن نیست ...

Click to expand...


من دارم در مورد 30 درصد واگذار کردن سهم صحبت می کنم، چه ربطی به فعالیت قرارگاه خاتم الانبیا دارد؟!
اگر از منظر شما توافقنامه های 1921 و 1940 چرت هستند، دیگر نمی دانم چه باید بگویم!
*
پس ازسقوط دولت تزاری،دولت کمونیستی شوروی در۲۶ فوریه ۱۹۲۱ (۷ اسفند ۱۲۹۹ ) این بندها را به ایران می بخشدودرفصل یازدهم این قرارداد،اجازه کشتی رانی با پرچم هرکشورداده می شود. بعدا در۲۵ مارس ۱۹۴۰ (۵ فروردین ۱۳۱۹ ) قرارداد دیگری میان دوکشورشاهنشاهی ایران وجمهوری سوسیالیستی شوروی به امضاء می رسد که به موجب ماده ۱۳ این قرارداد نه فقط برحق کشتی رانی برای دوطرف پافشاری می شود بلکه تصریح می گردد که کشوردیگری نمی تواند دراین دریاچه کشتی رانی نماید. هم چنین این دریاچه به نام دریای ایران وشوروی نامیده می شود. دراین قرارداد و موافقت نامه های متعدد ماهی گیری وبازرگانی پس ازآن، طرفین تصریح می کنند که به غیرازده مایل(۱۶ کیلومتر) از ساحل که به عنوان منطقه اختصاصی ماهی گیری است، بقیه دریا میان دوکشورمشاع وحاکمیت ۵۰-۵۰ براین دریاچه به رسمیت شناخته می شود.*



تحقیری که در کنفرانسی که در تهران بر سر موضوع تشکیل شد و پوتین هم به تهران آمده بود را به یاد دارید؟
یادتان می آید وزیر امور خارجه ایران همان اوایل ابتدا سهم ایران را تنها 11 درصد خوانده بود! البته بعدها 18 درصد اعلام کرد.
زمانی که مسدولان رسمی کشور اینچنین خود منافع و قرارداد را بی اعتبار می کنند از روس و بقیه چه انتظاری باید داشت؟

چطور سر توافق ژنو اینچنین بی هیچ دلیلی ساعتها آن را می کوبید آما در همان حال این چنین قراردادهای 1920 و 1940 را بی اعتبار می کنید و حق را به روسها می دهید که درست می گویند و ما حقی نداریم!؟

البته صدام هم قرارداد الجزایر را چرت می دانست.._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> نه من میگم 100% کار عربستان بوده
> اما نه به طور مستقیم بلکه گروههای مخالف و وهابیارو شناسایی کردن و پول و امکانات در اختیارشون گذاشتن
> 
> *به نظر یه حمله دیگه اما بزرگتر به جبهه حزب الله در یه ماه آینده خواهد بود*


‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮'فرمانده ارشد' حزب‌الله لبنان ترور شد‬
*'فرمانده ارشد' حزب‌الله لبنان ترور شد*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> An interesting map which shows each country is leading in which field in the world.
> http://thedoghousediaries.com/large/5414.png
> No surprise that middle east looks pretty f***ed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Azizam , I love cinnamon. I guess I need to visit your country


sure sure  
i think you are entitled to visa on arrival as well 
make sure you buy some tea as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Uhuhu said:


> چرا حرف نادرست عزیزدلم چرا؟
> چند صد متر؟؟ تا حالا رهبران دیگر دنیا را که به کاخ الیزه رفته اند دیده اید؟



 

kole eftekhar shoma ham hamine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ADBUN

salam @All 
berin ghiafeye in wahabiaro to civil war syria gozashtam bebinin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

god i love embarrassing the trolling A-rabs :

Tehran In 'Major Outreach' To Riyadh | Page 6


----------



## rmi5

@Sinan @xenon54 @T-123456 @Serpentine @Ostad 
What's your opinion about this news:
Angola to buy ex Spanish aircraft carrier Príncipe de Asturias?
*Angola to buy ex Spanish aircraft carrier Príncipe de Asturias?*


It seems that Angola is going to have Aircraft carrrier before Iran , and Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan @xenon54 @T-123456 @Serpentine @Ostad
> What's your opinion about this news:
> Angola to buy ex Spanish aircraft carrier Príncipe de Asturias?
> *Angola to buy ex Spanish aircraft carrier Príncipe de Asturias?*
> 
> 
> It seems that Angola is going to have Aircraft carrrier before Iran , and Turkey.


I was about to write something simular.
They bought it for protection against the muslim invasion.
Angola has forbidden the muslim religion as you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

T-123456 said:


> I was about to write something simular.
> *They bought it for protection against the muslim invasion.*
> Angola has forbidden the muslim religion as you know.



Really?!!! Are you serious or joking? I get confused

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

rmi5 said:


> Really?!!! Are you serious or joking? I get confused


Serious about them forbidding the muslim religion,there is a thread about it.
The muslim invasion was a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

T-123456 said:


> Serious about them forbidding the muslim religion,there i a thread about it.
> The muslim invasion was a joke.



Based on what arabs and vahabis are doing nowadays, there is no wonder for me that they have banned islam, I would not be surprised even if many other countries do the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Based on what arabs and vahabis are doing nowadays, there is no wonder for me that they have banned islam, I would not be surprised even if many other countries do the same thing.



Mate, what does "Wahabi" means, i see a it a lot on the forum ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Mate, what does "Wahabi" means, i see a it a lot on the forum ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


>



Blind, ugly, old man ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, what does "Wahabi" means, i see a it a lot on the forum ?



In this map, you would see where Hanbali muslims are living.





They are living in KSA, and UAE.
Two centuries ago, there was a guy who's name was *Muhammad ibn ʿAbd al-Wahhab , Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , *This guy who was a follower of Ibn Taymiyyah Ibn Taymiyyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia started to sermon people to his perception of Hanafi school of islam. Salafis, and Vahabis ideas and beliefs are based on the ideas of this guy. He has many idiotic and brutal and sometimes funny ideas about islam.
Later Abd Al-Wahab family and Al Saud family, married each other , and formed the current day family that rules KSA. Before exploring oil, they were living by plundering pilgrims in Karbala and Mecca and stealing golds and silvers that was used in those religious monuments.
Followers of these thoughts are called Vahabis and they say that we want to follow Pure Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Blind, ugly, old man ???



+ terrorist

@Sinan u know one of the funny "islamic" orders of these creatures in saudi was that the "jihadists" in syria can marry their family members ? (i'm sorry i'm sure that made u puke )

this shows the level of barbarism and sickness of these creatures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> In this map, you would see where Hanbali muslims are living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are living in KSA, and UAE.
> Two centuries ago, there was a guy who's name was *Muhammad ibn ʿAbd al-Wahhab , Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , *This guy who was a follower of Ibn Taymiyyah Ibn Taymiyyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia started to sermon people to his perception of Hanafi school of islam. Salafis, and Vahabis ideas and beliefs are based on the ideas of this guy. He has many idiotic and brutal and sometimes funny ideas about islam.
> Later Abd Al-Wahab family and Al Saud family, married each other , and formed the current day family that rules KSA. Before exploring oil, they were living by plundering pilgrims in Karbala and Mecca and stealing golds and silvers that was used in those religious monuments.
> Followers of these thoughts are called Vahabis and they say that we want to follow Pure Islam.



Thanks for the explanation. I got the idea now.

This stuff is so complicated. I knew that we are Sunni but i recently learned that we are Hanafi.

I only knew that there were Sunnis and Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I got the idea now.
> 
> This stuff is so complicated. I knew that we are Sunni but i recently learned that we are Hanafi.
> 
> I only knew that there were Sunnis and Shias.



Actually, even Alhassani with all of his claims about knowing history and egos about himself, did not know that the name Vahabi comes from Abl al-Wahab, he thought that it comes from one of the Gods name which is Wahab.  So, no wonder if you did not know about it 
Anyway, I have had tons of studies about Islam and specially its history, and you can always ask me if you had any question regarding it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Based on what arabs and vahabis are doing nowadays, there is no wonder for me that they have banned islam, I would not be surprised even if many other countries do the same thing.


yeap, 

I wouldn't be surprised to see more of this in the future either. If Islam continues like this, more countries will start following Angola's path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> yeap,
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see more of this in the future either. If Islam continues like this, more countries will start following Angola's path.



Yeah, Exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

nothing is gonna happen to "islam" 

terrorists aint muslim ....... if i just claim i'm jew , i arent no jew unless i practice what judaisim says .

wahhabiz just claim to be muslim , that wont make them muslim .


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> nothing is gonna happen to "islam"
> 
> terrorists aint muslim ....... if i just claim i'm jew , i arent no jew unless i practice what judaisim says .
> 
> wahhabiz just claim to be muslim , that wont make them muslim .


Here's a dose of reality for you:

Iran is more of a closed off repressive society than all Arab countries except Saudi Arabia. So why are you pointing fingers at the wahabis only? In every survey done around the world, Iran and Saudi are seen as the most repressive societies in existence. Even North Korea scores higher than we do.

And nothing will happen to "Islam." Neither of us said that. We said more and more countries will start banning the religion and restricting rights of muslims in the coming decades if muslim countries, and the religion itself, doesn't grow up and join the 21st century. Angola might be the first country to do so, but in Europe most countries have a large minority that would like to see Islam be banned. Who knows how the political landscape of Europe, Africa and Asia is going to be like in the coming decades, but it's not too hard to guess. Nationalist ideas and anti Islamic sentiments are on the rise and it's all purely down to the behavior of muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Amazing!
This needs its own thread. The biggest vessel ever sent to sea. 

*Shell’s massive Prelude hull world’s biggest-ever floating vessel and first ocean-based LNG plant*







Royal Dutch Shell PLC says it has completed building the hull of the world’s largest floating facility, which has been constructed to process natural gas off the coast of western Australia.

Shell said Tuesday that the *488-meter (1,600 foot)* hull of the structure, known as “Prelude,” was floated out of the dry dock in Geoje, South Korea where it is being built.

*With a bow and stern half a kilometre apart, four football pitches would fit on the vessel’s deck were it not for a clutter of kit towering up to 93 metres high that will take in the equivalent of 110,000 barrels of oil per day in natural gas and cool it into liquefied natural gas for transport and sale in Asia. It will float above gas fields.*

*Shell says it can remain in place through a category 5 cyclone.*

Construction began last year, three years after the project was announced. Gas production is slated to begin in 2017.






*It will be the biggest vessel ever sent to sea *– but as the Prelude FLNG vessel was launched on Tuesday, *plans were already under way for something bigger.*

Now, as the partly-built structure floats out of dry dock for the first time, developer Royal Dutch Shell wants to consolidate its advantage as the first mover in Floating Liquefied Natural Gas (FLNG) – an as-yet untried technology for which Prelude will be the flagship.

The oil company’s technicians are designing something even larger and tougher than Prelude, a vessel that will need to last 25 years moored in the Indian Ocean’s “cyclone alley” off Australia’s northwest coast, producing enough gas to supply a city the size of Hong Kong.

Read the rest HERE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Amazing!
> This needs its own thread. The biggest vessel ever sent to sea.
> 
> *Shell’s massive Prelude hull world’s biggest-ever floating vessel and first ocean-based LNG plant*



Actually, We needed to have this giant ship in South Pars field. but, ....


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Actually, We needed to have this giant ship in South Pars field. but, ....


You'd think that wouldn't you? After all, we happen to have the largest gas reserves on the planet.

But while other nations and societies are advancing, becoming rich, working for the betterment of their people and man kind, our moronic degenerate dictatorship is concerned about people's hair lengths and the size of their tee shirts!

It's a cruel sad joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> You'd think that wouldn't you? After all, we happen to have the largest gas reserves on the planet.
> 
> But while other nations and societies are advancing, becoming rich, working for the betterment of their people and man kind, our moronic degenerate dictatorship is concerned about the length of the hair of boys and girls.
> 
> It's a cruel sad joke



Yes, it seems that the world is engaging us in a sad historical joke.
Now, after 3 decades of middle ages type mullah regimes, We are still going down and down into this swamp.


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> This thread needs to be locked down.
> 
> Jungibaaz *seems like Europe section also suffers the same issues.*
> 
> I mean, 120 posts of insult and off-topic post.





Brother, do you wanna do a coup in European section as well?


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Brother, do you wanna do a coup in European section as well?



It's irritating to see, lot's of off-topic posts when you are expecting a discussion about the topic. 

I don't know..... One of our Senior members asked me "Why are you bothering ? "

A simple question, made me think about it..... " yeah, why am i bothering at the first place. "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> It's irritating to see, lot's of off-topic posts when you are expecting a discussion about the topic.
> 
> I don't know..... One of our Senior members asked me "Why are you bothering ? "
> 
> A simple question, made me think about it..... " yeah, why am i bothering at the first place. "



Yeah, Do not mind it brother. 
We have enough headache in our sections. Let alone their sections.
BTW, do you know whether Europe section and Americas section have any mod?
@Serpentine jan , Is there any mod for those sections?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, Do not mind it brother.
> We have enough headache in our sections. Let alone their sections.
> BTW, do you know whether Europe section and Americas section have any mod?
> @Serpentine jan , Is there any mod for those sections?



Yeah, i think i will leave the ME section for once and for all. I will go to military forum, where they have decent discussions and lot's of information about the subjects.

I doubt there is dedicated mod for those sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Yeah, i think i will leave the ME section for once and for all. I will go to military forum, where they have decent discussions and lot's of information about the subjects.



Agree.  I believe that now, the Middle East section can be officially called trolls section. Every troll of the forum tries to engage heavily in those non sense troll discussions. The total useful information of that section is exactly zero. I wanna leave that section as well.
BTW, What is military forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, Do not mind it brother.
> We have enough headache in our sections. Let alone their sections.
> BTW, do you know whether Europe section and Americas section have any mod?
> @Serpentine jan , Is there any mod for those sections?



No, I don't think they have their own mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Agree.  I believe that now, the Middle East section can be officially called trolls section. Every troll of the forum tries to engage heavily in those non sense troll discussions. The total useful information of that section is exactly zero. I wanna leave that section as well.
> BTW, What is military forum?



Especially sticky threads on air warfare section is awesome. 


https://defence.pk/forums/military-forum.85/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> No, I don't think they have their own mods.


Do they need any mod?
maybe me and @Sinan could do a coup and appoint someone there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Do they need any mod?
> maybe me and @Sinan could do a coup and appoint someone there.


Not more necessary than ME section, but yeah, they may need mods too.

The reporting process in the new forum has became much more effective, try it. Chances that reported troll posts will be removed has increased significantly.

A coup also may not be a bad idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Especially sticky threads on air warfare section is awesome.
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/forums/military-forum.85/



yeah, These threads in air warfare seem to be more interesting and useful than most of other threads of website



Serpentine said:


> Not more necessary than ME section, but yeah, they may need mods too.
> 
> The reporting process in the new forum has became much more effective, try it. Chances that reported troll posts will be removed has increased significantly.
> 
> A coup also may not be a bad idea.



ME section looks like a burnt and lost land, it does not worth to do a coup 
Yeah, I agree about reports process.
Those section are really tempting for doing a coup.
Maybe I self appoint myself as the mod of those sections, like what @Azizam did about ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> ME section looks like a burnt and lost land, it does not worth to do a coup
> Yeah, I agree about reports process.
> Those section are really tempting for doing a coup.
> Maybe I self appoint myself as the mod of those sections, like what @Azizam did about ME section.



Mate, that EU sections thread had been locked down and all those ugly posts gone. And that racist kraut suspended. 

Mass demonstrations shake Kiev as Ukrainians call for revolution | Page 5

Seems like they have given more importance for reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, that EU sections thread had been locked down and all those ugly posts gone. And that racist kraut suspended.
> 
> Mass demonstrations shake Kiev as Ukrainians call for revolution | Page 5
> 
> Seems like they have given more importance for reporting.



LOL, So the First phase of the coup was successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@rmi5 @haman10 

I have been informed that word "Wahhab" is one of the names of Allah (swt). So using that word to describe mortal would be a sin.

I think you shouldn't use one of the names of Allah(swt) for insulting.......


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @rmi5 @haman10
> 
> I have been informed that word "Wahhab" is one of the names of Allah (swt). So using that word to describe mortal would be a sin.
> 
> I think you shouldn't use one of the names of Allah(swt) for insulting.......



Are you serious or joking with me? I am really confused about it 
That's what happens when you listen to an uninformed child about religious subjects.

@haman10
Some trolling in cay bahcesi thread has confused @Sinan. Çay Bahçesi | Page 103
Would you mind to answer his doubts?
Please remove @Sinan 's doubts before he uses an explosive belt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan @xenon54 @T-123456 @Serpentine @Ostad
> What's your opinion about this news:
> Angola to buy ex Spanish aircraft carrier Príncipe de Asturias?
> *Angola to buy ex Spanish aircraft carrier Príncipe de Asturias?*
> 
> 
> It seems that Angola is going to have Aircraft carrrier before Iran , and Turkey.


Ac without operating personal, convoy Ships and no AC operable aircfarts is just big piece of Junk.
They can have it if they want to waste money, besides who do they wanna atack with this?
Since an AC is for offensive operation not for defensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Ac without operating personal, convoy Ships and no AC operable aircfarts is just big piece of Junk.
> They can have it if they want to waste money, besides who do they wanna atack with this?
> Since an AC is for offensive operation not for defensive.


Actually I believe that Spain is tricking them to buy their stuff that they don't need it anymore. poor Africans...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Actually I believe that Spain is tricking them to buy their stuff that they don't need it anymore. poor Africans...


Theres no chance Angola can operate even a single AC, lets say they have Personal, Convoy Ships and Aircrafts, how do they wanna fund these things? This is really expensive to keep operable its not something everone can do.
Im not even talking about training of tens of thousand personnel, and the infrastucture on land.

And for the tricking part, then angolans should be smart and dont buy it, its that simple.
There are countrys who are thinking having the biggest and most makes you strong but nothing in military has more woth than a well trained professional personnal.
Buying big toys without the correlate infrastructure is just wasting of money, nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Theres no chance Angola can operate even a single AC, lets say they have Personal, Convoy Ships and Aircrafts, how do they wanna fund these things? This is really expensive to keep operable its not something everone can do.
> Im not even talking about training of tens of thousand personnel, and the infrastucture on land.
> 
> And for the tricking part, then angolans should be smart and dont buy it, its that simple.
> *There are countrys who are thinking having the biggest and most makes you strong but nothing in military has more woth than a well trained professional personnal.
> Buying big toys without the correlate infrastructure is just wasting of money, nothing more.*



Totally Agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

"The coat is from Afghanistan, the shirt is from Uzbekistan, and the jewelry is Turkish and Persian."







Humans of New York | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮آمریکا می‌گوید به حمایت از حقوق بشر در ایران ادامه می‌دهد‬

یکی از مشاوران رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا تاکید کرده است که با وجود توافق اولیه با ایران در ژنو و ادامه مذاکرات هسته‌ای، واشنگتن به حمایت از حقوق بشر و دسترسی آزاد به اینترنت و شبکه‌های اجتماعی در ایران ادامه خواهد داد.

سوزان رایس، نماینده سابق آمریکا در سازمان ملل متحد که حالا مشاور امنیت ملی رییس جمهوری است، با انتقاد از وضعیت حقوق بشر در ایران، گفته است تهران باید به احمد شهید، گزارشگر ویژه سازمان ملل متحد اجازه دهد به ایران سفر کند.
این اولین بار است که یک مقام ارشد دولت آمریکا بعد از توافق ایران و گروه ۱+۵، درباره حمایت آمریکا از بهبود وضعیت حقوق بشر در ایران صحبت می‌کند.
*خانم رایس که روز چهارشنبه ۴ دسامبر، ۱۳ آذر، در کنفرانس حقوق بشر در واشنگتن صحبت می‌کرد، ناقضان حقوق بشر در ایران را از بدترین‌ها در جهان خوانده و در زمینه نقض حقوق بشر، ایران را هم‌ردیف کشورهایی چون اریتره، زیمبابوه، سودان، سوریه و کره شمالی بر شمرده است.

این مشاور امنیت ملی باراک اوباما، دولت این کشورها را متهم کرده است که برای حفظ قدرت خود مردم را سرکوب می‌کنند.

سوزان رایس بدون این‌که اشاره مستقیمی به نام رئیس جمهوری و وزیر امور خارجه ایران کند، گفت مردم ایران هم حق دارند مانند رهبرانشان بتوانند روی اینترنت و شبکه‌های اجتماعی اظهار نظر کنند.*

حسن روحانی رئیس جمهوری ایران، و محمد جواد ظریف، وزیر امور خارجه، در توییتر فعال هستند. آقای ظریف در فیس‌بوک هم فعالیت دارد و صفحه او موردتوجه کاربران ایرانی بوده است.

شبکه‌های اجتماعی توییتر و فیس‌بوک در ایران مسدود شده‌اند و کاربران اینترنتی فقط با استفاده از ابزارهای دور زدن فیلترینگ می‌توانند به آنها دسترسی پیدا کنند.

*'دوراهی دشوار' بین امنیت ملی و حقوق بشر*

سوزان رایس در عین حال گفته است که گاهی برای تضمین امنیت ملی آمریکا، گریزی از "دوراهی‌های دشوار" نیست.

مشاور امنیت ملی کاخ سفید گفته است: "باید صادق باشیم. در دوراهی‌های دشوار میان دفاع از امنیت ملی و ترجیح‌دادن پایبندی به دفاع از دمکراسی و حقوق بشر، گاهی ما مجبور به کنار آمدن با دولت‌ها می‌شویم اما وقتی که حقی ضایع شود، به دفاع از آن و حمایت از آن ادامه می‌دهیم."

نماینده سابق ایالات متحده در سازمان ملل متحد گفته است هم‌زمان که آمریکا در حال آزمودن مسیر دیپلماسی برای حل مسالمت‌آمیز بحران هسته‌ای ایران است، ایران هم در مقابل این محک قرار گرفته است که آیا وضعیت حقوق بشر در این کشور بهبود خواهد یافت یا نه.

ایالات متحده در سال‌های گذشته همواره از منتقدان اصلی وضعیت حقوق بشر در ایران بوده است.
*
دو هفته پیش کمیته سوم مجمع عمومی سازمان ملل متحد به قطعنامه پیشنهادی کانادا در محکومیت نقض حقوق بشر در ایران رای داد.*

در جریان نشست این کمیته در مقر سازمان ملل متحد در نیویورک، نماینده کانادا گفت قطعنامه پیشنهادی ضمن استقبال از تحولاتی که در پی انتخاب حسن روحانی به ریاست جمهوری رخ داده، ادامه نقض حقوق بشر در ایران را محکوم می‌کند.

احمد شهید، گزارشگر ویژه شورای حقوق بشر سازمان ملل متحد در امور ایران، در جلسه این کمیته گزارشی درباره ایران ارائه داد و از جمله به محدودیت حقوق شهروندی اقلیت های قومی و مذهبی، محدودیت آزادی بیان، اطلاعات و اجتماع و فشار بر روزنامه نگاران اشاره کرد.

در همان جلسه نماینده دائمی ایران در سازمان ملل متحد این قطعنامه را "غیرسازنده" خواند.

محمد خزاعی با اشاره به انتخاب دولت جدید در ایران گفت کشورش متعهد به همکاری با ساز و کارهای سازمان ملل برای بهبود وضعیت حقوق بشر است.

روز چهارشنبه صادق لاریجانی، رئیس قوه قضاییه ایران، در واکنش به قطعنامه‌های سازمان‌های بین‌المللی حقوق بشر علیه جمهوری اسلامی، این قطعنامه‌ها را "مغرضانه و دروغ" خواند و گفت که این سازمان‌ها اطلاعی از مبانی "فقهی و حقوقی"ندارند.


----------



## rmi5

@xenon54 
I like this quote in Turkish:
"hakimiyet milletindir"
Is it from Ataturk?


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan @xenon54 @T-123456 @Serpentine @Ostad
> What's your opinion about this news:
> Angola to buy ex Spanish aircraft carrier Príncipe de Asturias?
> *Angola to buy ex Spanish aircraft carrier Príncipe de Asturias?*
> 
> 
> It seems that Angola is going to have Aircraft carrrier before Iran , and Turkey.


*EX* Spanish AC?
they call these AC too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮آمریکا می‌گوید به حمایت از حقوق بشر در ایران ادامه می‌دهد‬
> 
> یکی از مشاوران رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا تاکید کرده است که با وجود توافق اولیه با ایران در ژنو و ادامه مذاکرات هسته‌ای، واشنگتن به حمایت از حقوق بشر و دسترسی آزاد به اینترنت و شبکه‌های اجتماعی در ایران ادامه خواهد داد.
> 
> سوزان رایس، نماینده سابق آمریکا در سازمان ملل متحد که حالا مشاور امنیت ملی رییس جمهوری است، با انتقاد از وضعیت حقوق بشر در ایران، گفته است تهران باید به احمد شهید، گزارشگر ویژه سازمان ملل متحد اجازه دهد به ایران سفر کند.
> این اولین بار است که یک مقام ارشد دولت آمریکا بعد از توافق ایران و گروه ۱+۵، درباره حمایت آمریکا از بهبود وضعیت حقوق بشر در ایران صحبت می‌کند.
> *خانم رایس که روز چهارشنبه ۴ دسامبر، ۱۳ آذر، در کنفرانس حقوق بشر در واشنگتن صحبت می‌کرد، ناقضان حقوق بشر در ایران را از بدترین‌ها در جهان خوانده و در زمینه نقض حقوق بشر، ایران را هم‌ردیف کشورهایی چون اریتره، زیمبابوه، سودان، سوریه و کره شمالی بر شمرده است.
> 
> این مشاور امنیت ملی باراک اوباما، دولت این کشورها را متهم کرده است که برای حفظ قدرت خود مردم را سرکوب می‌کنند.
> 
> سوزان رایس بدون این‌که اشاره مستقیمی به نام رئیس جمهوری و وزیر امور خارجه ایران کند، گفت مردم ایران هم حق دارند مانند رهبرانشان بتوانند روی اینترنت و شبکه‌های اجتماعی اظهار نظر کنند.*
> 
> حسن روحانی رئیس جمهوری ایران، و محمد جواد ظریف، وزیر امور خارجه، در توییتر فعال هستند. آقای ظریف در فیس‌بوک هم فعالیت دارد و صفحه او موردتوجه کاربران ایرانی بوده است.
> 
> شبکه‌های اجتماعی توییتر و فیس‌بوک در ایران مسدود شده‌اند و کاربران اینترنتی فقط با استفاده از ابزارهای دور زدن فیلترینگ می‌توانند به آنها دسترسی پیدا کنند.
> 
> *'دوراهی دشوار' بین امنیت ملی و حقوق بشر*
> 
> سوزان رایس در عین حال گفته است که گاهی برای تضمین امنیت ملی آمریکا، گریزی از "دوراهی‌های دشوار" نیست.
> 
> مشاور امنیت ملی کاخ سفید گفته است: "باید صادق باشیم. در دوراهی‌های دشوار میان دفاع از امنیت ملی و ترجیح‌دادن پایبندی به دفاع از دمکراسی و حقوق بشر، گاهی ما مجبور به کنار آمدن با دولت‌ها می‌شویم اما وقتی که حقی ضایع شود، به دفاع از آن و حمایت از آن ادامه می‌دهیم."
> 
> نماینده سابق ایالات متحده در سازمان ملل متحد گفته است هم‌زمان که آمریکا در حال آزمودن مسیر دیپلماسی برای حل مسالمت‌آمیز بحران هسته‌ای ایران است، ایران هم در مقابل این محک قرار گرفته است که آیا وضعیت حقوق بشر در این کشور بهبود خواهد یافت یا نه.
> 
> ایالات متحده در سال‌های گذشته همواره از منتقدان اصلی وضعیت حقوق بشر در ایران بوده است.
> *دو هفته پیش کمیته سوم مجمع عمومی سازمان ملل متحد به قطعنامه پیشنهادی کانادا در محکومیت نقض حقوق بشر در ایران رای داد.*
> 
> در جریان نشست این کمیته در مقر سازمان ملل متحد در نیویورک، نماینده کانادا گفت قطعنامه پیشنهادی ضمن استقبال از تحولاتی که در پی انتخاب حسن روحانی به ریاست جمهوری رخ داده، ادامه نقض حقوق بشر در ایران را محکوم می‌کند.
> 
> احمد شهید، گزارشگر ویژه شورای حقوق بشر سازمان ملل متحد در امور ایران، در جلسه این کمیته گزارشی درباره ایران ارائه داد و از جمله به محدودیت حقوق شهروندی اقلیت های قومی و مذهبی، محدودیت آزادی بیان، اطلاعات و اجتماع و فشار بر روزنامه نگاران اشاره کرد.
> 
> در همان جلسه نماینده دائمی ایران در سازمان ملل متحد این قطعنامه را "غیرسازنده" خواند.
> 
> محمد خزاعی با اشاره به انتخاب دولت جدید در ایران گفت کشورش متعهد به همکاری با ساز و کارهای سازمان ملل برای بهبود وضعیت حقوق بشر است.
> 
> روز چهارشنبه صادق لاریجانی، رئیس قوه قضاییه ایران، در واکنش به قطعنامه‌های سازمان‌های بین‌المللی حقوق بشر علیه جمهوری اسلامی، این قطعنامه‌ها را "مغرضانه و دروغ" خواند و گفت که این سازمان‌ها اطلاعی از مبانی "فقهی و حقوقی"ندارند.




ببین کیا دم از حقوق بشر و دموکراسی میزنن 

کشورهایی که تمام دنیا رو استعمار کردن و با نصف دنیا جنگیدن و دستشون به خون میلیون ها نفر آلودست میان دم از حقوق بشر میزنن . جالبش اینجاست که مردم کشور خودشون آزادی ندارن و با سرگرم کردن مردمشون به آزادی های مصنوعی و زودگذر دارن میچاپنشون .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> ببین کیا دم از حقوق بشر و دموکراسی میزنن
> کشورهایی که تمام دنیا رو استعمار کردن و با نصف دنیا جنگیدن و دستشون به خون میلیون ها نفر آلودست میان دم از حقوق بشر میزنن . جالبش اینجاست که مردم کشور خودشون آزادی ندارن و با سرگرم کردن مردمشون به آزادی های مصنوعی و زودگذر دارن میچاپنشو



LOL  

saket sho baba hezbollahi (religious retard)  

just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> LOL
> 
> saket sho baba hezbollahi (religious retard)
> 
> just kidding



hezbollaahi ?!!!! man ?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> hezbollaahi ?!!!! man ?!!



nemidooni ghazie chie  bi khial manzouram shoma nabood ...


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> naaah everybody lovs him in iran , anyhow what happened here ? *[BUTTERFLIES AND BEES]
> 
> MOD EDIT: Show respect to nationality please*
> 
> @Sinan ; mate what sort of problems you encountered ? do u have any questions ?



Engaar shoma ye chizi neveshte boudi ke edit shode, ghabl az inke edit beshe, chi neveshte boudi? 

@haman10 Anyway, javaab e sinan ra ham lotfan bede, age man javaab bedam, dobaareh oun antar ke mishnaasish miyaad, va da'vaa mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Engaar shoma ye chizi neveshte boudi ke edit shode, ghabl az inke edit beshe, chi neveshte boudi?



it was a disrespect to other nationalities 

sousmar khor kinda stuff




rmi5 said:


> @haman10 Anyway, javaab e sinan ra ham lotfan bede, age man javaab bedam, dobaareh oun antar ke mishnaasish miyaad, va da'vaa mishe.



okey , let him get online ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

guys look at this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> guy look at this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11328



Wow ... 10MB >> 4k$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Wow ... 10MB >> 4k$


i think Ahmadinejad was in US before coming to Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> i think Ahmadinejad was in US before coming to Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> @xenon54
> I like this quote in Turkish:
> "hakimiyet milletindir"
> Is it from Ataturk?


It sounds like him but im not sure.

Here is another quote from him, its almost the same:
*Egemenlik, kayıtsız şartsız Milletindir*

Translation:
*Sovereignty unconditionally belongs to the Nation*

Sovereignty unconditionally belongs to the Nation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> nemidooni ghazie chie  bi khial manzouram shoma nabood ...








Yeah ,I see



haman10 said:


> nemidooni ghazie chie  bi khial manzouram shoma nabood ...




motevajehe shukhit shodam . inja hame be hezbia hamle mikonan vali ta'ajob kardam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Yeah ,I see.



khoda een site haye 4gifs va gifcrap ru azet nagire !!

elahi amin


----------



## twilight

> گفتنی است وزیر امور خارجه ایران در پاسخ به سوال یکی از دانشجویان در دانشگاه تهران چنین گفته بود: " *آیا فکر کردیدآمریکا که می تواند با یک بمب تمام سیستم دفاعی ما را از کار بیاندازد از سیستم دفاعی ما می ترسد؟*آیا واقعا به خاطر قدرت نظامی، آمریکا جلو نمی آید؟ بر اساس کدام سند فکر می کنید آمریکا می تواند به اطلاعات نظامی ما دست پیدا کند؟



جانم ظریف ، تا آمریکایی ها رو به حمله ی نظامی ترغیب نکنه ول کن نیست ... پس بگو چرا می خواد جزایر رو بده ،بره .... 

این ظریف من رو یاد دوستان دوران راهنماییم می ندازه که میگ فتند :" آمریکا یک لیزری داره ، هر وقت بخواد هر کس رو هر کجای دنیا بخواد باهاش عین آب خوردن می ندازه "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> جانم ظریف ، تا آمریکایی ها رو به حمله ی نظامی ترغیب نکنه ول کن نیست ... پس بگو چرا می خواد جزایر رو بده ،بره ....
> 
> این ظریف من رو یاد دوستان دوران راهنماییم می ندازه که میگ فتند :" آمریکا یک لیزری داره ، هر وقت بخواد هر کس رو هر کجای دنیا بخواد باهاش عین آب خوردن می ندازه "


 منم شنیده بودم یه سیستم جاسوسی دارن که مانیتور رو تبدیل به وب کم میکنه و قیافه افراد رو اسکن میکنه

میگم نکنه این یارو پیش خودش فکر کرده این جوری دانشجوا رو میترسونه البته چون زاد تو امریکا اقامت داشته شایدم هالیوود درستو حسابی شست و شوی مغزیش داده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> منم شنیده بودم یه سیستم جاسوسی دارن که مانیتور رو تبدیل به وب کم میکنه و قیافه افراد رو اسکن میکنه
> 
> میگم نکنه این یارو پیش خودش فکر کرده این جوری دانشجوا رو میترسونه البته چون زاد تو امریکا اقامت داشته شایدم هالیوود درستو حسابی شسته شوی مغزیش داده



سلام

از شوخی که بگذریم ، حتی برای حفظ قیافه هم که شده وزیر امور خارجه نباید این قدر خودباخته باشه ... این آقا نمی دونه که تمام صحبتهاش رصد می شه ... تو مذاکرات بعدی ، آمریکایی ها میان فشارشون رو روی تهدید نظامی میگذارند چون خود شخص ظریف به عنوان مذاکره کننده ، از قدرت نظامی آمریکا وحشت داره و این تو تصمیم گیریش اثر می گذاره ... 


آمریکا اگه اینجوری براش راحت بود ، افغانستان رو که گرفته بود ، عراق هم که گرفته بود ، از سه طرف ایران رو محاصره کرده ، دیگه یک بهانه ی آب دوغ خیاری دست و پا می کرد با همین قدرت نظامی وحشتناکش می زد کار ایران رو توی ده دقیقه می ساخت که ده سال بعدش وزیر خارجه ش مجبور نشه با یکی مثل ظریف بشینه مذاکره کنه .... 

این آقا با این حرفش هم به آمریکایی ها و شعورشون توهین کرده ( که گور پدرشون ) هم به کشور ایران و هم به خودش .... 

از اینکه هرکی یک میکروفن می بینه جو گیر می شه و بدون فکر کردن ، چرت و پرت می گه اینقدر بدم میاد که نگو ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

خبرگزاری جمهوری اسلامی - کیهان نوشت: نه کلاهک نه کلاه!



> با گذشت چند روز از انتشار یادداشت مدیر مسئول کیهان با عنوان «نه کلاهک نه کلاه» که در آن به بررسی تحلیلی و فنی توافق ژنو پرداخته شد، همچنان محافل رسانه‌ای فعال در فتنه سبز به آن واکنش نشان می‌دهند. پس از آنکه روزنامه‌های آمریکایی «نیویورک تایمز»، «وال‌استریت ژورنال» و... نوشتند که رویه روزنامه کیهان معادلات «توافق ژنو»را بر هم می‌زند، باز هم ضدانقلاب‌ها به میدان آمدند تا راهکارهای «کنترل اثرگذاری کیهان» را تجویز کنند.
> سایت صهیونیستی «بالاترین» که در فتنه سبز نقش فعالی داشت و آشوبگران را هدایت می‌کرد در این باره می‌نویسد: «نقد شریعتمداری در سرمقاله نه کلاهک نه کلاه یکی از قوی‌ترین و صریح‌ترین و بهترین نقدهایی بوده است که به محتوای توافق ژنو نوشته شده است؛ و به نظر می‌رسد که در روزهای آینده پر و بال بیشتری هم خواهد گرفت. پرسش‌های صریحی که شریعتمداری در نقد خود پرسیده سؤالات کلیدی و بسیار مهمی هستند که احتمالاً فعلاً پاسخی بغیر از «انشاءالله که اینطور نشود» یا «باید به قول غرب اعتماد کرد» و نهایتاً «تازه ما که چیزی از دست نداده‌ایم اگر غرب زیاده‌خواهی کرد توافق را بهم می‌زنیم» از سوی دولت نخواهد داشت. و بدیهی است که این پاسخ‌ها نیز آتش هجوم تندروان را بیشتر و بدتر تیز می‌کند».



______________-

جام نیوز :: JamNews - خطری که با توافق ژنو برطرف شد/ خواهش می کنم از اوباما انتقاد نکنید!


----------



## The SiLent crY

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> از شوخی که بگذریم ، حتی برای حفظ قیافه هم که شده وزیر امور خارجه نباید این قدر خودباخته باشه ... این آقا نمی دونه که تمام صحبتهاش رصد می شه ... تو مذاکرات بعدی ، آمریکایی ها میان فشارشون رو روی تهدید نظامی میگذارند چون خود شخص ظریف به عنوان مذاکره کننده ، از قدرت نظامی آمریکا وحشت داره و این تو تصمیم گیریش اثر می گذاره ...
> 
> 
> آمریکا اگه اینجوری براش راحت بود ، افغانستان رو که گرفته بود ، عراق هم که گرفته بود ، از سه طرف ایران رو محاصره کرده ، دیگه یک بهانه ی آب دوغ خیاری دست و پا می کرد با همین قدرت نظامی وحشتناکش می زد کار ایران رو توی ده دقیقه می ساخت که ده سال بعدش وزیر خارجه ش مجبور نشه با یکی مثل ظریف بشینه مذاکره کنه ....
> 
> این آقا با این حرفش هم به آمریکایی ها و شعورشون توهین کرده ( که گور پدرشون ) هم به کشور ایران و هم به خودش ....
> 
> از اینکه هرکی یک میکروفن می بینه جو گیر می شه و بدون فکر کردن ، چرت و پرت می گه اینقدر بدم میاد که نگو ....




posthat ro be englisi benevis ( manzuram posthaye farsi ba alefbaye engelisi ) .

inja dastan darim .


----------



## twilight

S00R3NA said:


> posthat ro be englisi benevis ( manzuram posthaye farsi ba alefbaye engelisi .
> 
> inja dastan darim .



سلام
زمین وزمان یکی بشه این کار رو نمی کنم ... همین مونده برام تعیین کنند که با چه خطی بنویسم ... من از اون آدماش نیستم که به خاطر فشار ، فرهنگ و تاریخ خودم رو ول کنم و برم ....


----------



## The SiLent crY

twilight said:


> سلام
> *زمین وزمان یکی بشه این کار رو نمی کنم ... همین مونده برام تعیین کنند که با چه خطی بنویسم ... من از اون آدماش نیستم که به خاطر فشار ، فرهنگ و تاریخ خودم رو ول کنم و برم* ....





بنده از شما پوزش می طلبم


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
Shoma ke hichchi be in doust e torkemoun tozih nadaadi ke.  oun yaarou behesh goft ke chon in az esm e khoda oumade, kollan nabaayad rouye chizi va gorouhi gozashte beshe. in doust e torkemoun ham ke ettelaa'aat e za'ifi daareh, zert harfe oun ra ghaboul kard va post e chahar hezar va chahaar sad va bist va hasht ra nevesht va ma do ta ra mention kard.
Anyway, man ke az in doustaaye torkemoun ghat' omid kardam, be nazar mirese ke kollan raaje' be masaa'el e mazhabi ta'til hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> Shoma ke hichchi be in doust e torkemoun tozih nadaadi ke.  oun yaarou behesh goft ke chon in az esm e khoda oumade, kollan nabaayad rouye chizi va gorouhi gozashte beshe. in doust e torkemoun ham ke ettelaa'aat e za'ifi daareh, zert harfe oun ra ghaboul kard va post e chahar hezar va chahaar sad va bist va hasht ra nevesht va ma do ta ra mention kard.
> Anyway, man ke az in doustaaye torkemoun ghat' omid kardam, be nazar mirese ke kollan raaje' be masaa'el e mazhabi ta'til hastand.



i second that  , he wasnt someone special anyway 

hosele nadaram baba yek saat vaghtamo sarfe oon konam ! hosele dari ,bezar har jur doost dare fekr kone ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i second that  , he wasnt someone special anyway
> 
> *hosele nadaram baba yek saat vaghtamo sarfe oon konam ! hosele dari ,bezar har jur doost dare fekr kone* ...



 I had the same thing in my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I had the same thing in my mind.



lol yeah !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

> *با یک بمب تمام سیستم دفاعی ما را از کار بیاندازد *




یادش به خیر یه معلم ریاضی داشتیم میگفت کلا دو گروه از مردم خرافات رو باور میکنند یکی بیسوادا ودوم دانشمندا




Electromagnetic pulse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nuclear electromagnetic pulse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
HowStuffWorks "How E-Bombs Work"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

storm the trolling front !! 

saudi regime's human rights crisis

after our warnings and their ignorance , i tried to show them 1 man of mast has how much kare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

haman10 said:


> storm the trolling front !!
> 
> saudi regime's human rights crisis
> 
> after our warnings and their ignorance , i tried to show them 1 man of mast has how much kare



Mesle inke dustemun ra narahat kardi 



al-Hasani said:


> Yes, time to nuke the terrorist and un-Islamic Mullah regime.





al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> Time to execute a few majoosi shiite and use the excuse of them being "enemies of God".
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> We can start with Syria. Do you think that we can find a farsi Kazakh Nomad there? I hear they are dying there in the dozens each month from advisers to volunteer terrorists.


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> یادش به خیر یه معلم ریاضی داشتیم میگفت کلا دو گروه از مردم خرافات رو باور میکنند یکی بیسوادا ودوم دانشمندا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electromagnetic pulse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Nuclear electromagnetic pulse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> HowStuffWorks "How E-Bombs Work"
> 
> View attachment 11345
> View attachment 11346


اگه یه وقت معلمتون رو دیدی بهش بگو دانشمندا خرافات رو بررسی میکنن، باور خرافات فقط کار بی سواداس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮نلسون ماندلا درگذشت‬
نلسون ماندلا، رییس جمهوری پیشین آفریقای جنوبی، رهبر جنبش علیه آپارتاید و برنده جایزه صلح نوبل در سن ۹۵ سالگی درگذشت.

جیکوب زوما، رئیس جمهور آفریقای جنوبی در بیانیه ای تلویزیونی این خبر را اعلام کرد و گفت که آقای ماندلا اکنون "ما را ترک کرده است."
نلسون ماندلا در بیمارستانی در شهر پرتوریا در آفریقای جنوبی درگذشت.

آقای زوما گفت که ماندلا در ساعت هشت و ۲۰ دقیقه به وقت محلی درحالی که اعضای خانواده اش در کنارش بودند در آرامش درگذشت.

او گفت: "ملت ما بزرگترین فرزند خود را از دست داده است. مردم ما پدر خود را از دست داده اند. تقلای خستگی ناپذیر او برای کسب آزادی احترام جهانیان را برایش به همراه آورد."

ماندلا اولین رئیس جمهوری سیاه پوست آفریقای جنوبی بود که از سال ۱۹۹۴ به مدت ۵ سال این سمت را بر عهده داشت و بسیاری او را پدر آفریقای جنوبی می‌دانند.

رهبر پیشین آفریقای جنوبی، علیه آپارتاید (یا حاکمیت اقلیت سفید بر کشور) مبارزه کرد و در سال ۱۹۹۳ جایزه صلح نوبل را دریافت کرد.

نلسون ماندلا، که مدت ۲۷ سال زندانی بود، نقش برجسته ای در برقراری صلح در سایر مناقشات به عهده داشت.

آقای ماندلا در ماه‌های اخیر چندین بار به دلیل مشکلات جسمانی در بیمارستان بستری شده بود.

او در دهه هشتاد، زمانی که زندانی شده بود، دچار بیماری سل شد.

نلسون ماندلا علیرغم حبس طولانی مدت، دشمنان سابق خود را بخشید و به عنوان رییس جمهوری وقت از تمام نژادها خواست برای دستیابی به آشتی ملی همکاری کنند.


----------



## Chronos

I have posted here to ruin the Iranian chill thread as I am an India. Haha, a non-Iranian has posted, so this thread is ruined.

Hey, how come you guys aren't evil??? I mean you are sharing jokes and acting like Humans. That's not what Fpx news told me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I have posted here to ruin the Iranian chill thread as I am an India. Haha, a non-Iranian has posted, so this thread is ruined.
> 
> Hey, how come you guys aren't evil??? I mean you are sharing jokes and acting like Humans. That's not what Fpx news told me



----------------


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Are you drunk?
> Anyway, I have seen that someone is trolling in your thread with Iranian flag.
> FYI, he does not seem to be Iranian. He had Tajikstan flag before, and was using IRGC flag as his avatar, he then changed it to some of religious monument and now he has changed it to some old Iranian photo of ancient Iranian monuement. If he makes trouble for you, ask @Neptune to issue infractions for him and kick him out of your section.


 
Am I drunk??? No. Humor gone horribly wrong. Sorry 

Trolling is common in forums everywhere. Besides, Iranian posters here have been very nive towards the Indians 

@haman10 especially

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Am I drunk??? No. Humor gone horribly wrong. Sorry
> 
> Trolling is common in forums everywhere. Besides, Iranian posters here have been very nive towards the Indians
> 
> @haman10 especially



I am so sorry, I did not get your humor 
BTW, I thought that you are turkish  But it turned out that you are indian.
Long live Bharat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> I am so sorry, I did not get your humor
> BTW, I thought that you are turkish  But it turned out that you are indian.
> LOng live Bharat


 
It's cool. For future reference, anyone with a surname of Nair is likely Indian, as it is a common south Indian surname

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> It's cool. For future reference, anyone with a surname of Nair is likely Indian, as it is a common south Indian surname




mate, which city/state are you from?


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> mate, which city are you from?


 
I was born in the state of Kerala, India.

I am now living abroad in New Zealand. Precisely Hamilton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I was born in the state of Kerala, India.
> 
> I am now living abroad in New Zealand. Precisely Hamilton



Very nice. So you are living with kiwis now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> اگه یه وقت معلمتون رو دیدی بهش بگو دانشمندا خرافات رو بررسی میکنن، باور خرافات فقط کار بی سواداس


یه حرف دیگه هم میزد میگفت با آدم هایی وارد بحث شو که بخوان چیزی رو بفهمن


HowStuffWorks "ElectroMagnetic Pulse Bomb"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ravi Nair
You and other indian brothers are always welcome to post and participate in our section and specially in Iranian Chill Thread. 

@Ostad 
Che tori? che khabaraa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ravi Nair
> You and other indian brothers are always welcome to post and participate in our section and specially in Iranian Chill Thread.
> 
> @Ostad
> Che tori? che khabaraa?


salamati in emtahanaye miyan term ... mon karde. USA che khabar ? angelina khobe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> salamati in emtahanaye miyan term ... mon karde. USA che khabar ? angelina khobe?



LOL, man ham kam kam final baayad bedam
Are, koubeh, be man goft az ghol e man @Ostad ra bebous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> LOL, man ham kam kam final baayad bedam
> Are, koubeh, be man goft az ghol e man @Ostad ra bebous.


gahi ogat tasmim migiram beram modiriyate dolati bekhonam EE ham shod reshte?!.
bous re koe havale nemikonan, khodam miram tahvil migiram aval bayad ba Brad hamahang konam fek nakonam moshkeli dashte bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> gahi ogat tasmim migiram beram modiriyate dolati bekhonam EE hamshod reshte?!.
> bous re koe havale nemikonan, khodam miram tahvil migiram aval bayad ba Brad hamahang konam fek nakonam moshkeli ashte bashe.



Chera kheyliyaa miran modiriyat?  che khabare mage? 
Don't worry. Brad ba man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Chera kheyliyaa miran modiriyat?  che khabare mage?
> Don't worry. Brad ba man


thanks bro
man albate shoki kardam vali kolan reshteye kheili rahatie
man alan daram fields and waves electromagnetic david k. cheng ro mikhonam, hichi nemifahmam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> thanks bro
> man albate shoki kardam vali kolan reshteye kheili rahatie
> man alan daram fields and waves electromagnetic david k. cheng ro mikhonam hichi nemifaham.



Cheng?

Baraaye Elec-megh daari mikhouni ya meydan ha va amvaaj?

P.S. pas hesaabi dahanet serviceh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Very nice. So you are living with kiwis now


 


Can't really complain. New Zealand is very nice actually. And the people are really nice too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Can't really complain. New Zealand is very nice actually. And the people are really nice too.



How many indians are living in New Zealand?
I see a lot of you guys in university in USA


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Cheng?
> 
> Baraaye Elec-megh daari mikhouni ya meydan ha va amvaaj?
> 
> P.S. pas hesaabi dahanet serviceh


vase Elec-megh, are service be tamame mana. ye jaryani shod ostad ham gofte 100% mindazamet.

man nemidonam ino bad tarjome kardan ya in kollaan injorie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> vase Elec-megh, are service be tamame mana. ye jaryani shod ostad ham gofte 100% mindazamet.
> 
> man nemidonam ino bad tarjome kardan ya in ketan kollan injorie.



ketaab ke kollan ridemouneh, vali nemidounam chera hame hamin ketaab ra mikhounan.
bebin ye ketab e komak aamouzeshi baraaye in dars boud, esmesh ine:
ره‍ی‍اف‍ت‌ ح‍ل‌ م‍س‍ئ‍ل‍ه‌ در ال‍ک‍ت‍روم‍غ‍ن‍اطی‍س‌/ م‍ح‍م‍ود دی‍ان‍ی‌
Untitled Page

in ketab ra kaar kon, kheyli ozaa'et behtar misheh 

@Ostad 
bebin yaadet bashe ke elecmegh sakht tarin dars e kaarshenaasi hast, baayad hesaabi baraash bekhouni, va gar na ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> ketaab ke kollan ridemouneh, vali nemidounam chera hame hamin ketaab ra mikhounan.
> bebin ye ketab e komak aamouzeshi baraaye in dars boud, esmesh ine:
> ره‍ی‍اف‍ت‌ ح‍ل‌ م‍س‍ئ‍ل‍ه‌ در ال‍ک‍ت‍روم‍غ‍ن‍اطی‍س‌/ م‍ح‍م‍ود دی‍ان‍ی‌
> Untitled Page
> 
> in ketab ra kaar kon, kheyli ozaa'et behtar misheh



dige dashtam miraftam facebooke cheng ro peydakonam. 
dustam to ye danshgahe digee electromagnetic william h. hayt ro mikhonan on kheyli behtare

ketab ro emroz harjor shode tahie mikonam. mamnoun 

p.s: @rmi5 man beram yekam bekhonam mamnoun az rahnemayit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> dige dashtam miraftam facebooke cheng ro peydakonam.
> dustam to ye danshgahe digee electromagnetic william h. hayt ro mikhonan on kheyli behtare
> 
> ketab ro emroz harjor shode tahie mikonam. mamnoun



Hayt ra ke zamaan e a'laa hazrat (  ) mikhoundan. 
bebin ketaabesh taghriban hamash mas'ale hast, albatte ye tozihi ham avval e har fasl daadeh.
hame ye soaalaa ra laazem nist hal koni, vali hatman javaab haash ra bekhoun.
age in ketaab ra yaad begiri, motma'en baash ke har chi ham sakht bashe soaal ha, baaz ham nomre ye toup migiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Hayt ra ke zamaan e a'laa hazrat (  ) mikhoundan.
> bebin ketaabesh taghriban hamash mas'ale hast, albatte ye tozihi ham avval e har fasl daadeh.
> hame ye soaalaa ra laazem nist hal koni, vali hatman javaab haash ra bekhoun.
> age in ketaab ra yaad begiri, motma'en baash ke har chi ham sakht bashe soaal ha, baaz ham nomre ye toup migiri


thanks bro alan ye koor soye omidii roberom baz shode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Ravi Nair :

how are u doing bro ? how is it going on pal ?

love indian brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> @Ravi Nair :
> 
> how are u doing bro ? how is it going on pal ?
> 
> love indian brothers







Your love sounds a little strong man.



Give your Indian brother a french kiss.







kunibaazi zindabad.

LOLOLOL.


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> @Ravi Nair :
> 
> how are u doing bro ? how is it going on pal ?
> 
> love indian brothers


 
What's a pal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Ravi Nair said:


> What's a pal?



Pal as in mate, friend? 



RazPaK said:


> Your love sounds a little strong man.
> 
> 
> 
> Give your Indian brother a french kiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kunibaazi zindabad.
> 
> LOLOLOL.



@haman10 Razpak is feeling left out mate, throw him some sympathy love will ya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Roybot said:


> Pal as in mate, friend?
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 Razpak is feeling left out mate, thrown him some sympathy love will ya




LOL.


Yea man.


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> @Ravi Nair :
> 
> how are u doing bro ? how is it going on pal ?
> 
> love indian brothers


 
@haman10 @SOHEIL 

How is India portrayed in Iran?

As in how do your intellectuals, Media and even common people perceive it?

I would be very interested in answers from the Iranian posters here.

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

@rmi5 it's not a big deal mate. Turkish-Iranian members are in peace now. You guys have even worked together for ME Section. We know well who really represents Iran, and who isn't

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> Your love sounds a little strong man.
> 
> 
> 
> Give your Indian brother a french kiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kunibaazi zindabad.
> 
> LOLOLOL.



chill out bro, your problems with india has nothing to do with us ....

we are friends with both of u , so pls dont drag iran into your fight mate .



Ravi Nair said:


> @haman10 @SOHEIL
> 
> How is India portrayed in Iran?
> 
> As in how do your intellectuals, Media and even common people perceive it?
> 
> I would be very interested in answers from the Iranian posters here.
> 
> Thank you



very good , for real there are few non-muslim countries with good reputation in iran , india is for sure one of them .

iranian people feel real close with both indian and pakistani culture


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> یادش به خیر یه معلم ریاضی داشتیم میگفت کلا دو گروه از مردم خرافات رو باور میکنند یکی بیسوادا ودوم دانشمندا
> 
> Electromagnetic pulse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Nuclear electromagnetic pulse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> HowStuffWorks "How E-Bombs Work"
> 
> View attachment 11345
> View attachment 11346



سلام
عزیز دل بنده ، برای ساخت چنین بمبی که بتونه این پالس ها رو بفرسته ، شما باید تقریبا یک بمب اتمی رو بترکونی .... که این جزو تسلیحات متعارف محسوب نمی شه ...

جدیدا باید بدیهیات رو هم توضیح بدهم ...



Ostad said:


> یه حرف دیگه هم میزد میگفت با آدم هایی وارد بحث شو که بخوان چیزی رو بفهمن
> HowStuffWorks "ElectroMagnetic Pulse Bomb"



معلم ما هم می گفت کسی که می خواد بهانه بیاره ، به هر حال میاره ....

عزیز دل برادر ، این چیزها در تئوری آسون هستند ، در عمل نه ....

در ضمن ، برای این جور اقدامات ، میاند به تاسیسات با بمب های حاوی رشته های نانوی گرافیت حمله می کنند که ارزون تر و موثر تر هست و با باد هم به صورت خودکار جابه جا می شه .... نیازی به پیچیدن لقمه دور سرشون ندارند ....

این رشته ها هم با وارد شدن در تاسیسیات الکترونیک ، بین قطعات اتصالات کوتاه درست می کنند که ...

کلا هر چیزی رو می بینی باور نکن ....

بعدش هم بمب داریم تا بمب ... برای مثال به بمب اتمی 0.1 کیلو تنی می گند بمب اتم ، به بمب تزار 52 مگاتنی همی می گند بمب اتم ، ولی این کجا و آن کجا !؟ ...

این سخنان جناب ظریف هم بیشتر تحت تاثیر زندگی در یو اس ای و تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتن هالیوودیسم هست ....


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> عزیز دل بنده ، برای ساخت چنین بمبی که بتونه این پالس ها رو بفرسته ، شما باید تقریبا یک بمب اتمی رو بترکونی .... که این جزو تسلیحات متعارف محسوب نمی شه ...
> 
> جدیدا باید بدیهیات رو هم توضیح بدهم ...
> 
> 
> 
> معلم ما هم می گفت کسی که می خواد بهانه بیاره ، به هر حال میاره ....
> 
> عزیز دل برادر ، این چیزها در تئوری آسون هستند ، در عمل نه ....
> 
> در ضمن ، برای این جور اقدامات ، میاند به تاسیسات با بمب های حاوی رشته های نانوی گرافیت حمله می کنند که ارزون تر و موثر تر هست و با باد هم به صورت خودکار جابه جا می شه .... نیازی به پیچیدن لقمه دور سرشون ندارند ....
> 
> این رشته ها هم با وارد شدن در تاسیسیات الکترونیک ، بین قطعات اتصالات کوتاه درست می کنند که ...
> 
> کلا هر چیزی رو می بینی باور نکن ....
> 
> بعدش هم بمب داریم تا بمب ... برای مثال به بمب اتمی 0.1 کیلو تنی می گند بمب اتم ، به بمب تزار 52 مگاتنی همی می گند بمب اتم ، ولی این کجا و آن کجا !؟ ...
> 
> این سخنان جناب ظریف هم بیشتر تحت تاثیر زندگی در یو اس ای و تحت تاثیر قرار گرفتن هالیوودیسم هست ....


حرف شما کاملا درسته که باید از بمب اتم استفاده بشه اما نکته اینجاست که فرآورده شما از این بمب قابل انتخابه اگر حرارت و موج انفجار مورد نظر باشه بمب اتم معمول رو استفاده خواهند کرد اما اگر هدف تولید میدان الترومغناطیسی با تحریک لایه های جوی باشه میتواند بمب اتم استفاده شود اما حتی خون هم از دماغ کسی نیاد.
من طرفدار فانتزی های هالیوودی نیستم اما علم یک ابزار هست هر کسی در صورت در دست داشتنش میتوانند از آن به هر صورت دلخواه استفاده کند.

و در مورد تئوری....این به قول شما تئوری حدود 15 سال است که از مرحله تئوری گذشته در اصل ایالات متحده نبوده که اولین نمونه را آزمایش کرده روسها بودند .و حتی هر دانشجوی برقی میتواند این وسیله را تولید کند که در فاصله یک متر اثر گذار باشد.

در صمن فک کنم شما چون ویدئو روی یوتیوب بود ندیدید اگر نمونه های ای ام پی دانشگاههای مختلف جستجو کنید قطعا اطلاعات بیشتری خواهید یافت.

North Korea Develops Russian-Based EMP Weapons - i-HLS
PRY: North Korea EMP attack could destroy U.S. — now - Washington Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام
دقیقا مشکل اینجاست که این بمب اتم رو کجا می شه استفاده کرد ... چون طبق قانونی که خودشون ساختند آزمایش بمب اتم در جو ممنوع است .... 

نمی شه برای مقابله با دستیابی " کشور ثالث " به بمب اتم ، از خود بمب اتم استفاده کرد ...

این بمب های الکترو مغناطیس باید انرژی زیادی برای تولید امواج الکترو مغناطیسشون داشته باشند تا روی موارد نظامی تاثیر داشته باشند که انرژی زیاد و آنی یعنی بمب قوی ... خب ، وسط جنگ همون بمب رو می زنند سر دشمن و خلاص ... 
دیگه نیازی به پیچوندن لقمه دور سر ندارند


----------



## rmi5

Neptune said:


> @rmi5 it's not a big deal mate. Turkish-Iranian members are in peace now. You guys have even worked together for ME Section. We know well who really represents Iran, and who isn't



Thanks brother. 
Actually, we need to solve the issue about this member. for example, he has started to say non sense and insult about minorities in the post #46 of this thread as well:
Iran executes Ahwazi Arab activists accused of "enmity against God" | Page 3
I am pretty sure that he is a false flagger and wants to defame us. So, I would appreciate it if you and @Serpentine could deal with him and issue infractions for this probably arab member who is trying to troll with our flag.
Thanks


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> حرف شما کاملا درسته که باید از بمب اتم استفاده بشه اما نکته اینجاست که فرآورده شما از این بمب قابل انتخابه اگر حرارت و موج انفجار مورد نظر باشه بمب اتم معمول رو استفاده خواهند کرد اما اگر هدف تولید میدان الترومغناطیسی با تحریک لایه های جوی باشه میتواند بمب اتم استفاده شود اما حتی خون هم از دماغ کسی نیاد.
> من طرفدار فانتزی های هالیوودی نیستم اما علم یک ابزار هست هر کسی در صورت در دست داشتنش میتوانند از آن به هر صورت دلخواه استفاده کند.
> 
> و در مورد تئوری....این به قول شما تئوری حدود 15 سال است که از مرحله تئوری گذشته در اصل ایالات متحده نبوده که اولین نمونه را آزمایش کرده روسها بودند .و حتی هر دانشجوی برقی میتواند این وسیله را تولید کند که در فاصله یک متر اثر گذار باشد.
> 
> در صمن فک کنم شما چون ویدئو روی یوتیوب بود ندیدید اگر نمونه های ای ام پی دانشگاههای مختلف جستجو کنید قطعا اطلاعات بیشتری خواهید یافت.
> 
> North Korea Develops Russian-Based EMP Weapons - i-HLS
> PRY: North Korea EMP attack could destroy U.S. — now - Washington Times


ببین شما توجه نمیکنی که آمریکاییها سالهاست دارن با دشمن هراسی ملتشون رو کنترل میکنن لازم نیست مثال از کره شمالی بیاری، کلمه ای ام پی و ایران رو تو یوتیوب سرچ کن به این نتیجه میرسی که امشب ایران یه ای ام پی تو آمریکا میترکونه
تاثیر یه کلاهک ای ام پی نوع ای3 با یه طوفان خورشیدی برابر هست و در سالهای 2003 و 2012 هم دو مورد رو داشتیم، اختلالاتی ایجاد شد ولی نه ماهواره ای سقوط کرد، نه برنامه های تلوزیون قطع شد نه کامپیوتر من و شما سوخت
شبکه دیسکاوری هم که جز خدمت به سیاستهای آمریکا کار دیگه ای نمیکنه بالفرض که حرفشون راست باشه و مثالشون درست، سوال این نیست که آیا دستگاه الکترکی یا الکترونیکی خاموش میشه یا نه سوال اینه که روشن کردن دوباره اون ماشین چقدر زمان و انرژی میبره؟
یه فیوز عوض شه یا کامپیوتر ماشین تعویض شه؟
تازه ااون مثال در مورد دستگاهای بدون پروتکشن هست به هیچ عنوان نمیتونی اون رو با صنایع نظامی مقایسه کنی

واما خود ای ام پی یه شمشیر دو لبه هست، اگر این طور که در موردش اغراق میشه کار کنه چه بلایی سر ماهواره های اطراف زمین میاد؟ چه بلایی سر قوطی کنسروای آمریکایی تو خلیج فارس میاد؟ باتل فیلد 4 رو بازی کردی؟

کاش حداقل یه معلمی پیدا میشد فرق بین بمب و کلاهک هسته ای رو به ظریف میگفت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> ببین شما توجه نمیکنی که آمریکاییها سالهاست دارن با دشمن هراسی ملتشون رو کنترل میکنن لازم نیست مثال از کره شمالی بیاری، کلمه ای ام پی و ایران رو تو یوتیوب سرچ کن به این نتیجه میرسی که امشب ایران یه ای ام پی تو آمریکا میترکونه
> تاثیر یه کلاهک ای ام پی نوع ای3 با یه طوفان خورشیدی برابر هست و در سالهای 2003 و 2012 هم دو مورد رو داشتیم، اختلالاتی ایجاد شد ولی نه ماهواره ای سقوط کرد، نه برنامه های تلوزیون قطع شد نه کامپیوتر من و شما سوخت
> شبکه دیسکاوری هم که جز خدمت به سیاستهای آمریکا کار دیگه ای نمیکنه بالفرض که حرفشون راست باشه و مثالشون درست، سوال این نیست که آیا دستگاه الکترکی یا الکترونیکی خاموش میشه یا نه سوال اینه که روشن کردن دوباره اون ماشین چقدر زمان و انرژی میبره؟
> یه فیوز عوض شه یا کامپیوتر ماشین تعویض شه؟
> تازه ااون مثال در مورد دستگاهای بدون پروتکشن هست به هیچ عنوان نمیتونی اون رو با صنایع نظامی مقایسه کنی
> 
> واما خود ای ام پی یه شمشیر دو لبه هست، اگر این طور که در موردش اغراق میشه کار کنه چه بلایی سر ماهواره های اطراف زمین میاد؟ چه بلایی سر قوطی کنسروای آمریکایی تو خلیج فارس میاد؟ باتل فیلد 4 رو بازی کردی؟
> 
> کاش حداقل یه معلمی پیدا میشد فرق بین بمب و کلاهک هسته ای رو به ظریف میگفت


متاسفانه بازی نکردم
پس قبول دارین که عملیه؟ در بقیه موارد با شما موافقم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

rmi5 said:


> Thanks brother.
> Actually, we need to solve the issue about this member. for example, he has started to say non sense and insult about minorities in the post #46 of this thread as well:
> Iran executes Ahwazi Arab activists accused of "enmity against God" | Page 3
> I am pretty sure that he is a false flagger and wants to defame us. So, I would appreciate it if you and @Serpentine could deal with him and issue infractions for this probably arab member who is trying to troll with our flag.
> Thanks



It's alright. I've already sent him for a vacation since he insulted our values over Atatürk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Neptune said:


> It's alright. I've already sent him for a vacation since he insulted our values over Atatürk.


Thanks


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Thanks


Merci aghayoon ajab zirab khoone ee shode inja
But totally cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Merci aghayoon ajab zirab khoone ee shode inja
> But totally cool



salam , khoobin shoma ?

ozve taze hastin ya ghadimi ?

englisitoon ke kheyli khoobe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Merci aghayoon ajab zirab khoone ee shode inja
> But totally cool




Na aziz, yaarou daareh troll mikone ba parcham e ma. be modir ha goftam ke dahan e taraf ra service konan 

BTW,  2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> salam , khoobin shoma ?
> 
> ozve taze hastin ya ghadimi ?
> 
> englisitoon ke kheyli khoobe .



salam ye chan vaghti hast ozvam amma tazegiha pm midam
be har hal khoshhalam ke irania inja az hame doostdashtani taran
merci khoobi az khodetoone



rmi5 said:


> Na aziz, yaarou daareh troll mikone ba parcham e ma. be modir ha goftam ke dahan e taraf ra service konan
> 
> BTW,  2



shoma ke zirabe hamaro khoob mizani ma ham roosh dige
be har hal ma shoma ro doost darim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> salam ye chan vaghti hast ozvam amma tazegiha pm midam
> be har hal khoshhalam ke irania inja az hame doostdashtani taran
> merci khoobi az khodetoone



khosh oomadi dadash .


----------



## rmi5

‮اقتصاد‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮احتمال تشکیل اتاق بازرگانی مشترک ایران و آمریکا‬

غلامحسین شافعی، رئیس اتاق بازرگانی ایران، به خبرگزاری مهر گفته است هیات رئیسه اتاق بازرگانی ایران تشکیل اتاق بازرگانی مشترک ایران و آمریکا را بررسی کرده و اگر مقام‌های عالی با این کار موافق باشند این نهاد تشکیل خواهد شد.

آقای شافعی گفته است: "راه اندازی چنین نهادی نیازمند استعلام نظرات بخش حاکمیتی کشور است. چنانچه تشخیص داده شود که راه اندازی اتاق بازرگانی مشترک ایران و آمریکا به نفع کشور است، حتما این کار صورت خواهد گرفت."
رئیس اتاق بازرگانی ایران گفته است توافق هسته‌ای ژنو میان ایران و کشورهای ۱+۵ "فضای مثبتی بر اقتصاد ایران حاکم" کرده است و امید به "جذب سرمایه‌گذاران خارجی، اشتغال‌زایی، رونق و توسعه اقتصادی" بالا رفته است.

پس از سفر حسن روحانی، رئیس‌جمهور ایران به نیویورک در مهر ماه گذشته، اخباری از تلاش برای تشکیل اتاق بازرگانی ایران و آمریکا منتشر شده بود.

از جمله خبرگزاری تسنیم گزارش داد که ولی‌الله سیف، رئیس بانک مرکزی ایران، نوشته بود که او در دیدار با بازرگانان ایرانی ساکن آمریکا برای تشکیل اتاق بازرگانی مشترک ایران و آمریکا خبر داده است.

محمد نهاوندیان، رئیس دفتر حسن روحانی، در آن مقطع رئیس اتاق بازرگانی ایران نیز بود. با استعفای او غلامحسین شافعی که پیشتر نائب رئیس اتاق بود، به ریاست اتاق بازرگانی ایران انتخاب شد.

اتاق بازرگانی تشکلی است که در آن تجار عمده و صاحبان صنایع برای هماهنگی فعالیت‌های خود و چانه‌‎زنی با نهادهای حکومتی برای تامین منافعشان تلاش می‌کند.

دولت حسن روحانی از زمانی که روی کار آمده است بارها بر ضرورت تقویت بخش خصوصی تاکید کرده است و برخی از اعضای حلقه نزدیک به آقای روحانی، همچون محمد نهاوندیان و محمدرضا نعمت‌زاده خود از چهره‌های مطرح بخش خصوصی ایران هستند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> متاسفانه بازی نکردم
> پس قبول دارین که عملیه؟ در بقیه موارد با شما موافقم


من هیچ وقت نگفتم عملی نیست، مسئله اغراق در مورد قدرت ای ام پی هست
خط 4 تا6 کامنت قبلیم رو دوباره یه نگاهی بنداز


----------



## twilight

آخرین اخبار از شکار بزرگ سپاه - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك




> حال پس از گذشت 2سال از شکار دیده‌بان آمریکایی و با توجه به گفته‌های فرماندهان سپاه مبنی بر پیشرفت روزافزون در پروسه معکوس سازی این هواپیما، پرواز RQ170 ایرانی در آینده می‌تواند غافلگیری دیگری برای جنگ‌افروزان کاخ سفید باشد؛ کابوس آمریکایی که به نظر نمی‌رسد تحقق آن خیلی دور باشد.



معمولا این جور اخبار رو مشرق نیوز و فارس می دهند و تا خبری نباشه ، تابناک و امثالهم بازتابش نمی دهند .... داریم به سالروز گرفتن آر کیو 170 نزدیک می شیم .... 

باید حریف رو یکم ترسوند که فکر نکنه ما دستمون کلا خالیه ...


----------



## twilight

what bastards American media are !?


Syria jihadists kidnap 50 Kurds: NGO - Yahoo News

some one explain it better than me :



> I'll tell you all why Yahoo inserted the Iranian president picture in this article. A lot of readers don't read all the way through. So when some readers read the "Jihadist aka Al Qaeda" and see Iranian president picture he or she will subconsciously link the two together.
> In other words... Media attempting to brain wash people.



________-



> DIRECT LIKE-FOR-LIKE COMPARATIVE ANALYSIS BETWEEN ISRAEL AND IRAN:
> ISRAEL:
> Military Conflicts initiated by Israel: 30+
> Number of Active Nuclear War Heads: 300+
> Number of Nuclear Deterrents: 400+
> Potential Nuclear Deterrent Manufacturing Capability: 1000+
> Inspection Access to Nuclear Facilities by UN Weapons Inspectors: NO
> Signed up to Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons: NO
> Ratification of Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons: NO
> International Transparency on Nuclear matters: NO
> Willing to Engage in Sincere Meaningful Negotiations in the Interests of Peace: NO
> Signatory To International Accord On Solely Peaceful Use Of Nuclear Technology: NO
> Signatory To an Agreement Allowing Intrusive Daily IAEA Inspection Routine of Nuclear Facilities: NO
> *IRAN:*
> Military Conflicts initiated by Iran: 0
> Number of Active Nuclear War Heads: 0
> Number of Nuclear Deterrents: 0
> Potential Nuclear Deterrent Manufacturing Capability: 0
> Inspection Access to Nuclear Facilities by UN Weapons Inspectors: YES
> Signed up to Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons: YES
> Ratification of Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons: YES
> International Transparency on Nuclear matters: YES
> Willing to Engage in Sincere Meaningful Negotiations in the Interests of Peace: YES
> Signatory To International Accord On Solely Peaceful Use Of Nuclear Technology: YES
> Signatory To an Agreement Allowing Intrusive Daily IAEA Inspection Routine of Nuclear Facilities: YES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> آخرین اخبار از شکار بزرگ سپاه - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> معمولا این جور اخبار رو مشرق نیوز و فارس می دهند و تا خبری نباشه ، تابناک و امثالهم بازتابش نمی دهند .... داریم به سالروز گرفتن آر کیو 170 نزدیک می شیم ....
> 
> باید حریف رو یکم ترسوند که فکر نکنه ما دستمون کلا خالیه ...


سالگردش که رد شد رفت، احتمالا آذر سال دیگه
----------------------------------------
Ostad
Dr. George Baker, the former head of the DoD Defense Nuclear Agency's EMP Program:




تاثیر ای ام پی ای3 بر سیستمهای نظامی و وسایل الکترونیکی 21:40

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> سالگردش که رد شد رفت، احتمالا آذر سال دیگه
> ----------------------------------------
> Ostad
> Dr. George Baker, the former head of the DoD Defense Nuclear Agency's EMP Program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تاثیر ای ام پی ای3 بر سیستمهای نظامی و وسایل الکترونیکی 21:40



سلام .. سالگردش که نیمه ی دوم آذر ماه هست ... نه !؟

کلا تاریخ ها رو فراموش کردم ....

فعلا که نه مذاکره ای هست و نه تهدیدی ، پس رونمایی و سلاح جدید خبری نیست

*شما چقدر پول برای اینترنت می دید که هم خط پر سرعت دارید و هم حجم کافی برای دیدن ....*


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> سلام .. سالگردش که نیمه ی دوم آذر ماه هست ... نه !؟
> 
> کلا تاریخ ها رو فراموش کردم ....
> 
> فعلا که نه مذاکره ای هست و نه تهدیدی ، پس رونمایی و سلاح جدید خبری نیست


سیزده آذر 90 خبرش رو منتشر کردن، احتمالا شکارش هم مربوط به چند روز جلوتر هست
تا آخر سال وقت زیاده، خدا رو چه دیدی شاید ییهو یه هواپیمای جدید تو 22 بهمن رونمایی شد
در ضمن ماهواره های تدبیر و شریف ست هم قراره تا آخر سال پرتاب بشن


twilight said:


> *شما چقدر پول برای اینترنت می دید که هم خط پر سرعت دارید و هم حجم کافی برای دیدن ....*


ماهی 18 هزار، البته پر سرعت نیست ولی نامحدوده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Most amazing documentary I've ever seen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Abii 

When is the next general elections in Canada, in other words, when may we see a change in government of Harper?

The man, along with his FM, are total nutjobs, at least in foreign policy I believe they are.

Read the article:

Canada and Israel team up against Iran - Features - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> @Abii
> 
> When is the next general elections in Canada, in other words, when may we see a change in government of Harper?
> 
> The man, along with his FM, are total nutjobs, at least in foreign policy I believe they are.
> 
> Read the article:
> 
> Canada and Israel team up against Iran - Features - Al Jazeera English


In the last election, the conservatives won a majority government. The liberals, for the first time in Canadian history, neither won the majority nor the official opposition. They became third. 

The next election will be in October 2015. Also, in Canada, the Prime Minister doesn't run the show, his party does. In Canada you don't vote for a leader, you vote for a party. The leader of the party with the most number of votes becomes the Prime Minister of Canada. Also, the entire party votes the same way on every issue in the parliament (based on the concept of party solidarity).

Current polling numbers show the liberals moving back to the top spot come 2015. Although I'm not sure if they'll be able to win the majority which means they'll probably just unite with the New Democratic Party to be able to have a majority against the Conservatives. 








And he's not insane. Canada and the US have the largest bilateral trade on the planet!! We do more trade with each other than any two other nations have done in the entire history of humanity. Our economy is hugely dependent on the US and any government that will come to power will be hugely pro American. But the Conservative party is naturally more pro American and more of a nationalist/right wing political party. The article you posted shows how the akhoonds brought about the current relations and how, as usual, they shot Iran in the foot through their moronic actions. 



> After the Islamic Revolution, Canada shut down its embassy. While relations warmed up throughout the 1990s due to the Iran-Iraq war, they were seriously strained in 2003, after Zahra Kazemi, a Canadian photojournalist who was born in Iran, was *killed under a cloud of secrecy* after being detained and allegedly tortured in an Iranian prison.
> 
> Canada denounced Kazemi's death, and recalled its ambassador to Tehran at the time, but did little else. The Kazemi family's case against the Iranian government is still making its way through the Canadian legal system.
> 
> Canada cut diplomatic ties to Iran in September 2012, expelling Iranian diplomats from the country and shuttered its embassy in Tehran. Only a few months before the diplomatic break, *Harper called Iran* "the world's most serious threat to international peace and security".
> 
> At the same time, the government formally *listed Iran as a state sponsor of terrorism*, calling the country "one of the world's worst violators of human rights" and accusing it of "sheltering and [providing] material support to terrorist groups".
> 
> "That was a very bold move. They were stepping out ahead of the US on this particular issue in a very obvious way. By announcing it in Russia too… it looked like they wanted to get attention," Devine explained.



There's also the fact that most Canadians (I'd say 95%) would choose Israel over current Iran. They see Iran the same way we saw Afghanistan when the taliban were in power. That makes it very easy for the Conservative Party to do what it does. People see Iran/NK/Saudi etc... as the *** holes of the planet over here so Harper's position goes unnoticed. 

The Liberals might or might not improve the relations. But they won't be as pro Israel as the Conservatives were, that's for sure.


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> How many indians are living in New Zealand?
> I see a lot of you guys in university in USA



We make up more than 4% of the population. Proportion wise, more than the U.S.



I know an Iranian girl in my marketing class. Brainy as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> سالگردش که رد شد رفت، احتمالا آذر سال دیگه
> ----------------------------------------
> Ostad
> Dr. George Baker, the former head of the DoD Defense Nuclear Agency's EMP Program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تاثیر ای ام پی ای3 بر سیستمهای نظامی و وسایل الکترونیکی 21:40


جالب بود 
سوال اینجاست که آیا سیستم های نظامی ما هم مجهز به سیستم حفاظتی شده اند یا نه؟


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> سیزده آذر 90 خبرش رو منتشر کردن، احتمالا شکارش هم مربوط به چند روز جلوتر هست
> تا آخر سال وقت زیاده، خدا رو چه دیدی شاید ییهو یه هواپیمای جدید تو 22 بهمن رونمایی شد
> در ضمن ماهواره های تدبیر و شریف ست هم قراره تا آخر سال پرتاب بشن
> 
> *ماهی 18 هزار، البته پر سرعت نیست ولی نامحدوده*



سلام
بنده دو ، سه ماه نامحدود گرفتم 20 هزارتومن ، ولیکن سرعتش بین 12-15 کیلوبایت بود .... یعنی عملا می شد محدود ...
صفحه رو هم برام بالا نمی آورد ...

حالا این حجمی رو که می گیرم ، 30 تومن برای 3 ماه و 6 گیگابایت ...
و سرعت دانلودش 40-50 کیلوبایت

ولیکن فرتی این حجم تمامه ...
___________________



> کری بدون توجه به ماهیت صلح‌آمیز برنامه هسته‌ای ایران افزود: آمریکا هر چه در توان دارد انجام می‌دهد تا مطمئن شود که توانایی تسلیحاتی شدن برنامه هسته‌ای ایران از بین می‌رود.
> وی در این کنفرانس خبری تصریح کرد:* نظام تحریم‌های اساسی نفت و بانکداری به طور قطع برجای خود باقی می‌ماند. *تغییری در آن ایجاد نمی‌شود و ما از طریق وزارت خزانه‌داری و سازمانهای مناسب آمریکا، تلاش خود برای اجرای این تحریم‌ها را *افزایش * می‌دهیم.


----------



## twilight

سلام
یک مشت احمق عقده ای کارشون شده اینکه هر روز آبروی ایرانی ها رو توی فیس بوک ببرند ...

جواب مسی به ایرانی ها در فیس‌بوک - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

اون از قضیه ی والیبال و فحش دادن به ایتالیایی ها و اینم از این ....

____________

خوشم میاد که آمریکایی ها هنوز سه هفته نشده ، دارند می گذارند تو پاچه ی دوستان خوش خیال ما ... 

http://news.yahoo.com/us-maintain-35-000-troops-gulf-region-040008097.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> یک مشت احمق عقده ای کارشون شده اینکه هر روز آبروی ایرانی ها رو توی فیس بوک ببرند ..



به به ادم لذت میبره از این همه شعور و معرفت !

بابا به خدا باید تمرین ادم بودم بکنیم

ابرو نذاشتن اینا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

haman10 said:


> به به ادم لذت میبره از این همه شعور و معرفت !
> 
> بابا به خدا باید تمرین ادم بودم بکنیم
> 
> ابرو نذاشتن اینا



سلام
اینها از همون جماعتی هستند که در حالی که دارند از چراغ قرمز عین گاو می گذرند ، دم از قانون مداری در کشورهای اروپای غربی می زنند ....
فقط ادعا .... باهاشون هم حرف بزنی ، بعد از ده دقیقه شروع به فحش کاریت می کنند ... ازشون هم بپرسی چرا از چراغ قرمز می گذری ، خیلی راحت بر می گردند و بهت می گند " اینجا ایرانه " .... برای همین ه که نمی روم اون سایت فیس بوک ... 



این رو بخون ...



> انسان ابتدا که وارد «فیس‌بوک» می‌شود و امکانات آن را می‌بیند، به ویژه شیوه‌های طراحی شده برای ارتباط با یکدیگر، شاد می‌شود که چه محیط دوستانه و صمیمانه‌ای، اما چند روزی که می‌ماند و به این جا و آن جا سر می‌کشد و نظاره‌گر بحث و جدل‌ها می‌شود و جدال‌های قلمی و دشنامهای کلامی را می‌خواند با این پرسش اساسی روبرو می‌شود که بمانم یا بروم؟ برای افرادی چون من که تازه وارد هستند و زندان آنان را به «فضای مجازی» و «شبکه‌های اجتماعی» وارد نکرده، و با محیط سلول‌های انفرادی، اتاق‌های چند نفره و سالن‌های ده‌ها نفره آشنا ساخته، این جار و جنجال‌های خودخواهانه و جنگ و جدل‌های دیگرآزارانه، بسیار شگفت‌انگیز است.
> انسان به امکانات طراحی شده در «فیس‌بوک» که نگاه می‌کند، همه را خوب و مثبت می‌بیند، از امکان اعلام «پسندیدن(لایک)» یا «ابراز نظر(کامنت)» و در موضوعی شریک شدن و مشارکت کردن. اما وقتی به درون صفحات، وارد می‌شوی، می‌بینی برخی از این «دوستان مجازی» چه «دشمنان حقیقی»‌ای هستند و انگار در جهان کاری ندارند به جز اینکه به پر و پای هم بپیچند و حال یکدیگر را بگیرند!
> وی می‌نویسد: در این میان کم نیستند آنهایی که این «پاتوق» گپ و گفت را تبدیل کرده‌اند به «دکان» بحث و جدل و جار و جنجال.


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> به به ادم لذت میبره از این همه شعور و معرفت !
> 
> بابا به خدا باید تمرین ادم بودم بکنیم
> 
> ابرو نذاشتن اینا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

An Interesting video

‮دانش و فن‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮ علم ژنتیک در راه مبارزه با مجازات اعدام‬


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine

In mardak e ravaani tou Sharif chi kaar mikardeh?!!!

http://www.digarban.com/node/15868
*در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف روی داد:
*
*جدال نماینده خامنه‌ای با دانشجویان روز ۱۶ آذر*
*حسین شریعتمداری در جدال با گروهی از دانشجویان٬ اصلاح‌طلبان را «وطن فروش»٬ حامی «طالبان»٬ همسو با «جند‌الله» و قاتل «مردم» و «ندا آقا سلطان» و «هم تیره و طایفه صدام» معرفی کرد.*

*نماینده علی خامنه‌ای در موسسه کیهان* این اتهام‌ها را روز شنبه (۱۶ آذر) در جریان جدال با گروهی از دانشجویان دانشگاه صنعتی شریف٬ متوجه محمد خاتمی و اصلاح‌طلبان کرده است.

شریعتمداری که به مناسبت روز «دانشجو» در این دانشگاه سخنرانی می‌کرد٬ در واکنش به شعار‌های دانشجویان در حمایت از میرحسین موسوی٬ مهدی کروبی و محمد خاتمی این مطالب را بیان کرده است.

وی خطاب به دانشجویانی که خواستار آزادی رهبران «جنبش سبز» بودند٬ میرحسین موسوی را «قاتل» برادران آن‌ها معرفی و ادعا کرد در صورت رفع حصر٬ اصلاح‌طلبان این رهبران را خواهند «کشت.»

شریعتمداری خطاب به دانشجویانی که علیه وی شعار می‌دادند، گفت «اصلاح‌طلبان از تیر و طایفه صدام حسین هستند. صدام دنبال براندازی انقلاب بود و اصلاح‌طلبان نیز دنبال همین موضوع هستند.»

نماینده ولی فقیه در موسسه کیهان در بخش دیگری از این جدال ادعا کرد که حسن روحانی «مخالف» آزادی زندانیان سیاسی و رهبران جنبش سبز است و در این زمینه «تحت فشار» قرار دارد.

شریعتمداری افزود «حزب‌الله تا زنده است اجازه نمی‌دهد ستون پنجم، اسرائیل و انگلیس آقای روحانی را تحت فشار قرار دهند.»

وی خطاب به دانشجویان معترض و اصلاح‌طلبان نیز گفت: «شما مجبور بودید به آقای روحانی بچسبید، زیرا اصلاحات قصد داشت از آقای روحانی به عنوان یک پل استفاده کند، اما او اجازه نداد.»

نماینده ولی فقیه در موسسه کیهان ادامه این جدال‌های لفظی خطاب به دانشجویان گفت که «شما دستتان به خون این مردم بیگناه آلوده است و از صدقه سر حزب‌الله نفس می‌کشید.»

وی ادامه داد: «اگر فتنه‌گران و سران فتنه را هم آزاد کنند، همین اصلاح‌طلبان آن‌ها را می‌کشند، همانطور که ندا آقاسلطان را کشتید.»

این عضو سابق سپاه در بخش دیگری از سخنان خود اصلاح‌طلبان را «وطن فروش» خواند و اظهار کرد که «اگر حزب‌الله نبود، اصلاح‌طلبان وطن را فروخته و پولش را نیز گرفته بودند.»

حسین شریعتمداری در این سخنرانی اتهام‌های سابق خود علیه محمد خاتمی و اصلاح‌طلبان را تکرار و افزود: «ریگی به نفع سران فتنه گروگان‌گیری می‌کرد و اصلاحات می‌خواست از طالبان حمایت کند.»

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@rmi5

ino nabaiad jedi gereft, onghad ho shod onja ke fahmid cheghad daneshjuha badeshun miad azash.

man kolan ba ho kardan va ghat kardane sokhanranie afrad mokhalefam, vali dar morede shariatmadari in mozu ro ghabul nadaram. mardak onghadr khozabalat goft ke hata yeki az rohaniaie daneshgah ham shaki shode bud ke chi dare mige in.

yani darigh az zarei shour. dustaie mazhabim ham mokhalefe in hastan, faghat ye eddeie ghalile hamfekre khodeshan ke supportesh mikonan az nazare fekri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> yani darigh az zarei shour. dustaie mazhabim ham mokhalefe in hastan, faghat ye eddeie ghalile hamfekre khodeshan ke supportesh mikonan az nazare fekri.



bebin azizam , man asan hoseleye bahs siasi nadaram .

kamelan movafegham ke ba daneshjoo nabayad intoori harf zad . vagarna BACK FIRE ! 

ama moshkeli tooye asle harfash nemibinam . een adam lahnesh tond hast . ama kole harfasho maa ghabool darim .

mage na? @mohsen  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bebin azizam , man asan hoseleye bahs siasi nadaram .
> 
> kamelan movafegham ke ba daneshjoo nabayad intoori harf zad . vagarna BACK FIRE !
> 
> ama moshkeli tooye asle harfash nemibinam . een adam lahnesh tond hast . ama kole harfasho maa ghabool darim .
> 
> mage na? @mohsen  lol



Ya'ni shoma in ra ghaboul daari :


> *حسین شریعتمداری در جدال با گروهی از دانشجویان٬ اصلاح‌طلبان را «وطن فروش»٬ حامی «طالبان»٬ همسو با «جند‌الله» و قاتل «مردم» و «ندا آقا سلطان» و «هم تیره و طایفه صدام» معرفی کرد.*


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> bebin azizam , man asan hoseleye bahs siasi nadaram .
> 
> kamelan movafegham ke ba daneshjoo nabayad intoori harf zad . vagarna BACK FIRE !
> 
> ama moshkeli tooye asle harfash nemibinam . een adam lahnesh tond hast . ama kole harfasho maa ghabool darim .
> 
> mage na? @mohsen  lol


شریعتمداری رفته برای کسانی سخنرانی کنه که میخوان بشنون ولی طبق معمول یه عده که خودشون رو عقل کل و نماینده همه ملت ایران میدونن، دم از دمکراسی میزنن ولی در عمل پیرو مکتب فحاشی و سنگپرانی هستن میخوان جلوی سخنرانیش رو بگیرن
هرچی شریعتمداری جوابشون داده حقشون بوده
صد البته که به اون وب سایت که معلوم نیست صاحبش کیه کاری ندارم و یک کلمه از حرفهایی که توش میزنه رو باور نمیکنم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> bebin azizam , man asan hoseleye bahs siasi nadaram .
> 
> kamelan movafegham ke ba daneshjoo nabayad intoori harf zad . vagarna BACK FIRE !
> 
> ama moshkeli tooye asle harfash nemibinam . een adam lahnesh tond hast . ama kole harfasho maa ghabool darim .
> 
> mage na? @mohsen  lol



Khob man movafegh nistam, man ham mesle shoma hoseleie bahse siasi ro nadaram, pas az nazare shoma adame dorostie va az nazare man hamuni ke goftam. 
Kolan bahse siasi tu internet faidei nadare, chon hich vaght tarafein ghane nemishan.

In faghat ye bakhshi az harfashe tuie daneshgah:


> وی خطاب به برخی کسانی که با صدای هو درصدد جنجال‌آفرینی بودند، افزود: گذشت آن موقعی که 16 آذر تقلبی درست می‌کردید، 16 آذر علیه آمریکا بود نه زیر سایه آمریکا؛ البته من خدا را شکر می‌کنم که یک دفعه که کیهان را می‌زنید از اسرائیل بد می‌گویید، خیلی پیشرفت کردید. شما می‌دانید که کیهان رفتنی نیست برای همین و برای دوام اسرائیل علیه هر دو شعار می‌دهید. اسرائیل را به زودی همین حزب‌الله از بین خواهد برد. به *فکر دوران یتیمی‌تان بعد از اسرائیل باشید و از یتیم‌پرورها تشکر کنید*. من خدا را شکر می‌کنم و این را به جد می‌گویم که کیهان توانسته بغض و کینه دشمن را برانگیزد و به قول شهید بهشتی دشمن از این مسئله عصبانی است و باید از این عصبانیت بمیرد.


----------



## mohsen

شریعتمداری: اگر حزب‌اللهی‌ها نبودند فتنه‌گران مردم را می‌خوردند
شریعتمداری: روحانی با آزادی موسوی و کروبی مخالف است/ طالبان و اصلاحات دو لبه یک قیچی هستند

به گزارش خبرنگار سیاسی خبرگزاری فارس، مراسم 16 آذر دانشگاه صنعتی شریف عصر امروز با سخنرانی حسین شریعتمداری مدیرمسئول روزنامه کیهان برگزار شد که در مقاطع مختلفی از این برنامه، برخی دانشجویان سعی داشتند با ایجاد اختلال و سر دادن شعارهای بعضا توهین‌آمیز، مانع از سخنرانی وی شوند.

مدیرمسئول کیهان که به دعوت دانشجویان دانشگاه شریف به این دانشگاه رفته بود، از بدو ورود با فحاشی‌های پی در پی عده‌ای مواجه شد که به هیچ عنوان حاضر به همکاری با مجریان این مراسم نبوده و می خواستند به هرصورت که شده، مانع از سخنرانی شریعتمداری شوند.

وی در پاسخ به این تعداد از دانشجویان که شعار «مرگ بر طالبان، چه کابل و چه تهران» سر می‌دادند، گفت: فتنه‌گرانی که شما‌ها از آنها حمایت می‌کنید، روزی می‌گفتند باید برای حمایت از طالبان، با آمریکا وارد جنگ شویم و در حقیقت طالبانی‌های واقعی، فتنه‌گران هستند.

مدیرمسئول روزنامه کیهان در پاسخ به شعار «بسیجی واقعی همت بود و باکری» گفت: یک بار به این سؤال پاسخ داده‌ام. من بیش از دیگران با این دو شهید بزرگوار محشور بوده‌ام و می‌دانم که آنها جانشان را برای مقابله با آمریکا و اسرائیل داده اند و حالا جای تعجب دارد، عده‌ای که ایادی آمریکا و مزدور آنها هستند، نام این دو شهید بزرگوار را بر زبان جاری می‌کنند.

وی در ادامه با بیان اینکه «آزادی اندیشه با فحاشی نمی‌شه» خاطرنشان کرد: اگر کیهان کاری نکرده، چرا اینقدر آمریکا و اسرائیل از آنها بی‌زارند؛ اگر بسیجی‌ها و همین حزب‌اللهی‌ها نبودند، فتنه‌گران مردم را می‌خوردند. پس بهتر است قدر ولی نعمت‌هایتان را بدانید.

شریعتمداری که از سوی دانشجویان دانشگاه شریف با شعار «حاج حسین دوست داریم»، «یا حسین حاج حسین» و «مرگ بر آمریکا» استقبال می‌شد در پایان سخنانش تأکید کرد: ما هر کجا باشیم حرفمان را می‌زنیم. آمریکا و اسرائیل با آن ید بیضایشان هیچ غلطی نتوانستند بکنند و صدای انقلاب به همه جا رسید و حالا تکاپوی‌ فتنه‌گران هیچ تأثیری نخواهد گذاشت و ما محکم‌تر از گذشته حرفمان را خواهیم زد چرا که آن روزها که 16 آذر ابزار دست فتنه‌گران بود، گذشته است.

چینی‌ها «مروارید سیاه ایران» را مهندسی معکوس کردند/ قیمت خاویار چقدر است؟

خاویار روزگاری بهترین و پرسود ترین صادرات و سوغات ایران به شمار می رفت ولی چند سالی است که صادراتش در حال آب رفتن است و

متاسفانه مدتی است به خاطر کاهش تولید خاویار دریای خزر، برخی کشورها مانند چین پایشان به این بازار باز شده و با استفاده از برند معروف خاویار دریای خزر، در بازارهای جهانی سودآوری می کنند.

طبق معمول کارشناسان معتقدند عملا نتوانسته ایم میراث دار با ارزشی برای این محصول با ارزش دریای خزر باشیم و تا موقعی که ما نتوانیم، دیگران به بهترین نحو از این موضوع استفاده می کنند. به گفته متخصصان، چین، آمریکا و فرانسه از جمله کشورهایی هستند که با ضعف ایران در تولید خاویار، به دنبال گرفتن بازار این محصول در جهان هستند.

ارسلان قاسمی مدیرعامل اتحادیه سراسری شرکتهای تعاونی تکثیر و پرورش میگو، ماهی و آبزیان هم در جدیدترین اظهار نظر خود تاکید کرده است که چینی ها با دانش بومی ایران موفق به تولید 100 تن خاوریار پرورشی شده اند!

وی می افزاید: تولید خاویار دریایی ما در 15 سال گذشته از سالانه 300 تن به 3 تن کاهش پیدا کرده و تولید خاویار پرورشی ایران هم طی 8 سال گذشته حدود 30 کیلو بوده!! در حالی که چینی ها سالانه حدود 100 تن تولید خاویار پروشی داشته اند.

قاسمی در عین حال معتقد است دانش فنی این کار به طور انحصاری در اختیار ایران است ولی چینی ها مقداری از این دانش را توسط ایرانی ها و همچنین با کمک روسیه یاد گرفته اند ولی آن را بومی کرده اند.

در این میان طبق معمول بهانه هایی برای کاهش تولید خاویار ایران خاویار مطرح می شود؛ بهانه هایی مانند عدم حمایت دولت یا ضعف نظارت بر سواحل و چشم پوشی از صید غیرمجاز. در اصل موضوع هیچ تفاوتی به وجود نمی آید زیرا نتیجه آن رونق صید قاچاق ماهیان خاویاری و لطمه به ذخایر طبیعی این ماهیان شده است.
----------
خاویار ایران یکی از گرانترین غذای دنیا و البته یکی از خوشمزه ترین و انرژی زا ترین غذاها در دنیاست.گران ترین خاویار که معروف به خاویار بلوگا است به رنگ سیاه نیست بلکه همانند الماس روشن است که به آن الماس ایرانی می گویند. برای خرید هر کیلو آن باید چیزی بیش از 5000$ پرداخت کرد. 25 % از چربی خاویار کلسترول و 75 % آن لستین تشکیل میدهد. پروتئین موجود در خاویار متشکل از اسیدهای آمینه آرژنین ، هیستامین ، ایزولوسین ، لیزین و میتونین است و گفته می شود این نوع خاویار کمتر به صورت اصل در داخل کشور پیدا می شود اما برخی قیمت های موجود در فضای مجازی نشان می دهد که هم‌اکنون قیمت هر کیلوگرم خاویار 2 میلیون و 900 هزار تومان است تا 4 میلیون و 120 هزار تومان است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> چینی‌ها «مروارید سیاه ایران» را مهندسی معکوس کردند/ قیمت خاویار چقدر است؟
> 
> قاسمی در عین حال معتقد است دانش فنی این کار به طور انحصاری در اختیار ایران است ولی* چینی ها مقداری از این دانش را توسط ایرانی ها و همچنین با کمک روسیه یاد گرفته اند ولی آن را بومی کرده اند.*


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Most amazing documentary I've ever seen



I'm very keen on such documentaries related to space and other planets . They're amazing .

I used to download them from NGfarsi.com but I can't find the website anymore . By the way this is a good source to download farsi documentaries .
دانلود مستند با دوبله فارسی | اولین سایت اختصاصی دانلود مستند با دوبله فارسی
دوستانی که به مستند علاقمندن اگر سایتی یا منبعی برای دانلود دارن معرفی کنن .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL , Jadidan dobaareh engaar koulaak kardi tou militarry.ir, chi gofti dobaareh hame daaran behet gir midan?

@haman10 to che tor? dar jaryaanesh hasti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL , Jadidan dobaareh engaar koulaak kardi tou militarry.ir, chi gofti dobaareh hame daaran behet gir midan?
> 
> @haman10 to che tor? dar jaryaanesh hasti?



NAA !

dobare chi kar kardi @SOHEIL ? ? 

eyy baba , khoob vel kon khoshet miad , bezar har chi mikhaan fek konan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL , Jadidan dobaareh engaar koulaak kardi tou militarry.ir, chi gofti dobaareh hame daaran behet gir midan?
> 
> @haman10 to che tor? dar jaryaanesh hasti?


یه اطلاعات جدیدی از قاهر داد، اگه راست باشه که عالیه! خیلیا باور نکردن، من باور میکنم ولی با کمی بدبینی و شک

http://www.military.ir/forums/topic...-فرد-قاهر-f-313-ای/page__st__1050#entry351962

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 @Serpentine
Ye seri az comment haye mellat kheyli khande daar boud.
Engaar mellat daaran behesh migan ke daareh khaali mibande, @SOHEIL ham shaaki baazi dar aavorde. 



Serpentine said:


> یه اطلاعات جدیدی از قاهر داد، اگه راست باشه که عالیه! خیلیا باور نکردن، من باور میکنم ولی با کمی بدبینی و شک





> هست ... F-35 در آخر اینکه این هواپیما رقیب مستقیم
> F-35 بخاطر همین اینقدر در مورد
> مسئولین نقل قول می کردن
> بخاطر همین کشورهای عربی یهو تغییر استراتژی دادن افتادن دنبال جنگنده رادارگریز !



@Serpentine , raghib e F35?!!!


----------



## haman10

man ke harfashoo 10000%%%%%% bavar mikonam .....

akhe mage bachast biad bolof bezane ?

maaa eenja hame +18 hastim !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man ke harfashoo 10000%%%%%% bavar mikonam .....
> 
> akhe mage bachast biad bolof bezane ?
> *
> maaa eenja hame +18 hastim !! *



shoma ke ba in harfet rad daadi aziz, bezaar oun khaali bandi haash dar mored e bord e 250 km e saamaane ye defaa' e havaayi jadid, va Qaher F-313 passing taxi tests ... va Sharif Sat va ghaziye ye pahpad hamaaseh, ... begzare, ba'd begou 100% baavar mikoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> PRY: North Korea EMP attack could destroy U.S. — now - Washington Times



Most alarming, we are fast moving to a place where, for the first time in history, failed little states like North Korea and Iran*, that cannot even feed their own people*, will have power in their hands to blackmail or destroy the *largest and most successful societies on Earth*. North Korea and Iran perceive themselves to be at war with the United States, and are desperate, highly unpredictable characters. When the mob is at the gates of their dictators, will they want to take America with them down into darkness?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 @Serpentine
سود سفارش اف۳۵ کشورهای خلیج فارس٬ پنتاگون را «شگفت زده کرد»
سود سفارش اف۳۵ کشورهای خلیج فارس٬ پنتاگون را «شگفت زده کرد»

ک مقام عالی دفاعی ایالات متحده به خبرگزاری رویترز گفته است، سفارش‌های دریافتی از کشورهای خلیج فارس برای خرید جنگنده‌های فوق پیشرفته اف۳۵، چنان پرسود است که واشینگتن در فکر است تا زدوتر از آنچه برنامه‌ریزی شده بود، آنها را به این مشتریان تحویل دهد.

در گزارش روز شانزدهم آذر ماه خبرگزاری رویترز، از قول این مقام بلندپایه آمریکا آمده است پنتاگون، وزرات دفاع دولت آمریکا، به این نتیجه رسیده است که «سود سرشاری» در سفارش‌های دریافتی از کشورهای حاشیه خلیج فارس وجود دارد.

این مقام ارشد دولت می‌گوید: «می‌دانیم که به زودی با این پرسش روبه‌رو خواهیم شد؛ ولی این پرسش زودتر از آنچه فکر می‌کردیم پیش آمده و باید برایش پاسخی پیدا کنیم.»

منظور از پرسشی که برای دولت مطرح شده، تحویل سلاح‌های فوق‌پیشرفته‌‌ای مانند جنگنده‌های اف۳۵ و زمان تحویل آن به کشورهای خلیج فارس است.

کشورهای سفارش‌دهنده البته هم‌پیمانان مهم ایالات متحده در منطقه‌اند، اما واشینگتن بنا را بر این گذاشته بود که اف۳۵‌هایی رل که آنها می‌خواهند، پنج سال پس از تحویل سفارش‌های اسرائیل در سال ۲۰۱۶، یعنی عملا پس از سال ۲۰۲۰ تحویل دهد.

اما «عمق سودی ناشی از سفارش‌ها»، آن هم برای گران‌ترین برنامه نظامی پنتاگون، به قول این مقام وزارت دفاع، برای برخی در دولت آن کشور «شگفتی‌آور» است. همین نیز موضوع «زمان تحویل» آنها را «زودتر» از آنچه پیش‌بینی شده بود، مطرح کرده است.





کلاه‌خود طراحی شده برای اف۳۵
لاک‌هید مارتین، سازنده اف۳۵، با سفارش‌های عمده‌ای در آسیا روبه‌روست؛ علاوه بر کشورهای حاشیه خلیج فارس، مانند امارات متحده عربی، ژاپن و اسرائیل نیز شماری از این جنگنده‌ها را سفارش داده‌اند. کره جنوبی نیز علاقه خود را به خرید آن نشان داده است.

لاک‌هید مارتین، از آغاز پروژه بسیار گران‌بهایش، باید تعدادی از آنها را برای هشت کشوری که به این شرکت آمریکایی برای ساخت اف۳۵ کمک کرده‌اند، کنار می‌گذاشت؛ کانادا، بریتانیا، استرالیا، نروژ، ایتالیا، ترکیه، دانمارک و هلند.

صحبت‌ها در مورد فروش این جنگنده‌ها به کشورهایی مانند امارات متحده عربی و دیگر هم‌پیمانان ایالات متحده، در نمایشگاه هوایی دبی در ماه گذشته میلادی مطرح شد. رویترز می‌گوید در آن زمان مشتریان بالقوه، مشغول سبک‌سنگین کردن این بودند که جنگنده‌های موجود را بخرند یا منتظر ساخت اف۳۵‌های رادارگریز شوند.

اف۳۵ خود سه مدل دارد و ساخت و تحویل آن به مشتریان تا کنون چندین بار عقب افتاده است.

ای پروژه عظیم، نزدیک به ۴۰۰ میلیارد دلار خرج برداشته است و بهای آن نیز ۷۰ درصد از قیمت اولیه پیشی گرفته است. اما اکنون مقام‌های آمریکایی می‌گویند که ساخت آن با پیشرفت روبه‌روست.

پیش از این گزارش‌هایی در مورد مشکلاتی که در ساخت این هواپیمای فوق‌پیشرفته به‌وجود آمده، منتشر شده بود.

لاک‌هید مارتین اف-۳۵ لایتنینگ ۲ (به اختصار اف۳۵) جنگنده‌ای عمودپرواز و رادارگریز است که قرار است از سال ۲۰۱۶ به کار گرفته شود.

اف۳۵ لایتنینگ ۲، به‌طور اصولی برای انجام عملیات «هوا به زمین» طرح‌ریزی شده و در دست تکمیل است. این جنگنده تک‌سرنشین و صاحب یک موتور است. بسته به موتوری که بر آن قرار می‌گیرد می‌تواند تا نزدیک به دو هزار کیلومتر بر ساعت سرعت گیرد.

سه مدل این هواپیما یکی برای نیروی هوایی ساخته شده که نشست و برخاست آن به شکل عادی انجام می‌شود، دیگری برای تفنگداران دریایی‌ست که قابلیت نشست و برخاست کوتاه دارد و سومی نیز از جمله دارای بالی بلندتر از مدل اول و توانایی فرود سریع‌تر است.



----------------------------------
*توضیح ظریف درباره سخنان جنجالی مربوط به توان نظامی آمریکا*

به دنبال واکنش‌های شدیداللحن به اظهارات جنجالی وزير امور خارجه ايران درباره توان نظامی کشور آمریکا در مقایسه با جمهوری اسلامی، محمدجواد ظريف، روز شنبه درباره اظهارات خود توضیح داد.

آقای ظریف روز سه‌شنبه، ۱۲ آذر، در دانشگاه تهران گفته بود که «آمريکا که با يک بمبش می‌تواند تمام سيستم‌های نظامی ما را از کار بيندازد، از سيستم نظامی ما نمی‌ترسد».
به دنبال این اظهارات، حیدر مصلحی، وزیر اطلاعات سابق، در واکنشی تند به این اظهارات وزیر امور خارجه را به «نفهمی» متهم کرد.

به گزارش خبرگزاری ايرنا، آقای مصلحی روز پنج‌شنبه، ۱۴ آذر، در شهر فومن بدون اين که نامی از محمدجواد ظريف ببرد گفت: «يکی از افراد در جمع دانشجويان دانشگاهی در کشور گفته که آمريکا اگر بخواهد می‌تواند در عرض ۱۰ دقيقه تمامی تاسيسات هسته‌ای و استراتژيک ايران را نابود کند.»

وزير سابق اطلاعات افزود: «من به دنبال آن شخص می‌گردم تا به او بگويم تو غلط می‌کنی، شما که از توان دفاعی کشور خبر نداری و در مسير اصلی انقلاب نيستی؛ چگونه به خود اجازه می‌دهی چنين اظهاراتی بگويی.»

به گزارش خبرگزاری‌های ايران، آقای ظريف روز شنبه، ۱۶ آذر، در توضيحی تاکيد کرد: «آن چه که آمريکا از آن می‌هراسد مقاومت مردم ايران است» و «در عين حال که به توان و قدرت دفاعی و نيروهای بسيجی کشور افتخار می‌کنيم، اين امر واقعيتی انکارناپذير است».
وزير امور خارجه گفته است: «جايگاه و توان بالای قدرت دفاعی جمهوری اسلامی ايران منبعث از مقاومت مردم شجاع و قهرمان ايران است و اين مهم در طول دفاع هشت ساله و ايثارگری و فدارکاری آحاد ملت شريف ايران به‌ويژه رزمندگان و ايثارگران به اثبات رسيده است.»
با وجود اين توضيحات، وزير امور خارجه تاکيد کرده است که در دانشگاه تهران نيز بر «قدرت ناشی از مقاومت مردم» تاکيد کرده بود.

روزی که آقای ظريف در دانشگاه تهران حضور داشت، يکی از دانشجويان اين دانشگاه که خود را طرفدار رهبر جمهوری اسلامی و منتقد توافق‌نامه اخير ژنو نشان می‌داد، از وزير امور خارجه پرسيد: «آيا آن چه داديم با آن چه ستانديم برابری می‌کند؟»
او به محمدجواد ظريف گفت: «خوشبختانه مصاحبه‌های وزير خارجه‌ آمريکا ثابت کرد که نگاه رهبری درباره‌ بی‌صداقتی آمريکا درست بوده است.»
در پاسخ به اين اظهارات، وزير امور خارجه گفت که «غربی‌ها از چهار تا تانک و موشک ما نمی‌ترسند» و از دانشجوی منتقد خود پرسيد: «آيا شما فکر کرده‌ايد آمريکا که با يک بمبش می‌تواند تمام سيستم‌های نظامی ما را از کار بيندازد، از سيستم نظامی ما می‌ترسد؟»
اين سخنان آقای ظريف همچنین واکنش تند برخی سايت‌های خبری نزديک به سپاه پاسداران و جريان اصولگرا را به دنبال داشته است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Most alarming, we are fast moving to a place where, for the first time in history, failed little states like North Korea and Iran*, that cannot even feed their own people*, will have power in their hands to blackmail or destroy the *largest and most successful societies on Earth*. North Korea and Iran perceive themselves to be at war with the United States, and are desperate, highly unpredictable characters. When the mob is at the gates of their dictators, will they want to take America with them down into darkness?




lol    

holy mother of LOLs !! 



rmi5 said:


> توضیح ظریف درباره سخنان جنجالی مربوط به توان نظامی آمریکا



zarif dooset darim !! 

good night everybody .

maan raftam laalaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> shoma ke ba in harfet rad daadi aziz, bezaar oun khaali bandi haash dar mored e bord e 250 km e saamaane ye defaa' e havaayi jadid, va Qaher F-313 passing taxi tests ... va Sharif Sat va ghaziye ye pahpad hamaaseh, ... begzare, ba'd begou 100% baavar mikoni.


Soheil to yek sale ghabl ke inja boode, ghoole 1234599999 ta "sat launch" dade va 1200 ta upgrade to SLV engine. 

Hata yedoonash dorost naboode. 

oon avalash ke faghad khodesh inja bood, roozi 15 ta thread baz mikard, hamashoon copy/paste arajife sitehaye jomhoori eslami. Asabe hamaro khoord karde bood. 

Bikar mishine poshte PC hey arajif sare ham mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮ بد و بیراه صدها ایرانی به زن برزیلی که قرعه جام جهانی را اعلام می کرد‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> ‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮ بد و بیراه صدها ایرانی به زن برزیلی که قرعه جام جهانی را اعلام می کرد‬


Yeah I was just reading about that on PFDC. 

Iran is a lost cause don't you think? I'm seriously starting to think so. You can see it from the morons that are coming here from military.ir too. But this is just sad. The only thing "persian" about these lot is the rugs they share a house with. 

Honestly, Iran should be carpet bombed so we can start fresh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Yeah I was just reading about that on PFDC.
> 
> Iran is a lost cause don't you think? I'm seriously starting to think so. You can see it from the morons that are coming here from military.ir too. But this is just sad. The only thing "persian" about these lot is the rugs they share a house with.
> 
> Honestly, Iran should be *carpet bombed *so we can start fresh.




mote'assefaaneh, sharaayet kheyli dar Iran kharaab hast.

nasl e jadid, be khaatere adam e tarbiyat va ta'lim e dorost e madaares, hich hessi be 
mamlekateshoun nadaaran. adab va farhang va ... ham be f*** rafte.

ya mazhabi hastand, ke kollan Iran be tokhmeshoun ham nist.
ya az manaategh e ghomi ye khaas hastand, ke be fekr e joda shodan az Iranand.
baghiye ham ke faghat be donbaal maskhare baazi va allaafi va dubai va antaliyaa raftan va ... hastand va andaaze ye 1 gaav ham az mamlekateshoun va tarikh va farhangesh nemidounan.

man vaghti negaah mikonam be tarikh, ma dar gozashte in hame aadam haye hesaabi daashtim ke aadam hattaa vaghti be akseshoun negaah mikone, hesse ehteraam nesbat beheshoun ra ehsaas mikoni, mesle mosaddeq , fatemi , taghi zadeh , moshiroldoleh , Reza shah , va hattaa mohammad reza shah. vali alaan ke be siyaasi haye mamlekat negah mikonam, che IR va che opposition, aadam i ke 0.01 inhaa ham sho'our va danesh dashte bashe , nadaarim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> mote'assefaaneh, sharaayet kheyli dar Iran kharaab hast.
> 
> nasl e jadid, be khaatere adam e tarbiyat va ta'lim e dorost e madaares, hich hessi be
> mamlekateshoun nadaaran. adab va farhang va ... ham be f*** rafte.
> 
> ya mazhabi hastand, ke kollan Iran be tokhmeshoun ham nist.
> ya az manaategh e ghomi ye khaas hastand, ke be fekr e joda shodan az Iranand.
> baghiye ham ke faghat be donbaal maskhare baazi va allaafi va dubai va antaliyaa raftan va ... hastand va andaaze ye 1 gaav ham az mamlekateshoun va tarikh va farhangesh nemidounan.
> 
> man vaghti negaah mikonam be tarikh, ma dar gozashte in hame aadam haye hesaabi daashtim ke aadam hattaa vaghti be akseshoun negaah mikone, hesse ehteraam nesbat beheshoun ra ehsaas mikoni, mesle mosaddeq , fatemi , taghi zadeh , moshiroldoleh , Reza shah , va hattaa mohammad reza shah. vali alaan ke be siyaasi haye mamlekat negah mikonam, che IR va che opposition, aadam i ke 0.01 inhaa ham sho'our va danesh dashte bashe , nadaarim.



Bavar kon age Irano bedan daste araba, farhang/eghtesad/sathe zendegi hamechi mire bala. 

Khak bar sare in jomhoorie eslami ke goh zad be heykale Iran. Har rooz ke migzare, bishtar tarafdare jang misham. Iran chish Irooni moonde dige? Kole mamlekato bayad az bala ta pain shost az sefr shro kard.

Anyway, here's something to laugh about

Alberta was the coldest place on Friday lmao
Alberta hamlet coldest place on Earth on Friday (with video)

Edmonton was -42 with windchill and that wasn't nearly the coldest place in the province. Some places were -50 and more with windchill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> Bavar kon age Irano bedan daste araba, farhang/eghtesad/sathe zendegi hamechi mire bala.
> 
> Khak bar sare in jomhoorie eslami ke goh zad be heykale Iran. Har rooz ke migzare, bishtar tarafdare jang misham. Iran chish Irooni moonde dige? Kole mamlekato bayad az bala ta pain shost az sefr shro kard.



Bavar kardan nist, vaghti ke adam in commentaro mikhune. Mardom kar va zendegi nardaran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Negah torokhoda

Adam nemitoone 2 deyeghe highlighte ye bazi ro negah kone bedoone inke behesh yad avari beshe ke Iran ye tavile bish nist. 

Az deyegheye 1:35 shro kon negah kardan. 
فوتبالی‌ترین | خلاصه بازی پرسپولیس و ذوب‌آهن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Bavar kon age Irano bedan daste araba, farhang/eghtesad/sathe zendegi hamechi mire bala.
> 
> Khak bar sare in jomhoorie eslami ke goh zad be heykale Iran. Har rooz ke migzare, bishtar tarafdare jang misham. Iran chish Irooni moonde dige? Kole mamlekato bayad az bala ta pain shost az sefr shro kard.
> 
> Anyway, here's something to laugh about
> 
> Alberta was the coldest place on Friday lmao
> Alberta hamlet coldest place on Earth on Friday (with video)
> 
> Edmonton was -42 with windchill and that wasn't nearly the coldest place in the province. Some places were -50 and more with windchill.





Even cooler than Siberia?  


Iran ke albatte dige kollan omidi be eslaahesh ham nist. ta oun moghe' ham ke inaa bekhaan beran , ... naft ham tah keshideh va mishim mesle Afghanestan va pakestan. 
albatte age mamlekat ta oun moghe' tajziyeh nashe. man haghighatesh chand baar ke raftam azarbaijan, tarafaaye tabriz va manaategh e shomaalesh, javoun ha aksaran az tajziyeh harf mizadan, kheyliyaashoun hattaa khaal koubi haye pan torki karde boudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Esfand said:


> Bavar kardan nist, vaghti ke adam in commentaro mikhune. Mardom kar va zendegi nardaran?


I've given up honestly. 

There was a time when I cared. I no longer do. I won't shed a single drop if the entire country gets nuked and I hope it does.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I've given up honestly.
> 
> There was a time when I cared. I no longer do. I won't shed a single drop if the entire country gets nuked and I hope it does.



vaallaa ma yek ahmaghaayi daarim tou Iran ke hattaa age Iran ra nuke konand ham , dast az khorafat va akhound ha va ... bar nemidaaran.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Even cooler than Siberia?
> *
> Iran ke albatte dige kollan omidi be eslaahesh ham nist. ta oun moghe' ham ke inaa bekhaan beran , ... naft ham tah keshideh va mishim mesle Afghanestan va pakestan.
> albatte age mamlekat ta oun moghe' tajziyeh nashe. man haghighatesh chand baar ke raftam azarbaijan, tarafaaye tabriz va manaategh e shomaalesh, javoun ha aksaran az tajziyeh harf mizadan, kheyliyaashoun hattaa khaal koubi haye pan torki karde boudan*.


Stuff like that used to hurt me. Believe it or not I'm starting to think that it might be for the best.

When a country fails so hard, then maybe that's the next logical step. If that's what it takes to end this madness, then so be it.

Edit: just watch that video I posted
That is beyond fucked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Stuff like that used to hurt me. Believe it or not I'm starting to think that it might be for the best.
> 
> When a country fails so hard, then maybe that's the next logical step. If that's what it takes to end this madness, then so be it.



Ghadim ha man hamishe ba khodam migoftam ke mage az in ham bad tar mishe?!!! vali zamaan ke migzasht , mididam ke are , hamishe ozaa' mitoune bad tar ham beshe.
be in shekl mamlekat, ye chizi shabihe shoravi ya souriye dar aayande ash hast.

P.S I saw the video, It's f***ed up as what always is in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

tajziyeh manish chie? nemikhat be engilisi benevisin...


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> tajziyeh manish chie? nemikhat be engilisi benevisin...



hamoun separatism hast


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> hamoun separatism hast



Enghadr vashatnak ham nemitune bashe, keh shoma migin. 100% ke javanhaye un mantaghe siyasate IR ro dust nadaran (daryacheye Urmie etc..), vali tajziyeh....


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Enghadr vashatnak ham nemitune bashe, keh shoma migin. 100% ke javanhaye un mantaghe siyasate IR ro dust nadaran (daryacheye Urmie etc..), vali tajziyeh....



aziz, ma ham khoshhal nistim ke in ra migim, vali in haghighat e talkh hast. sharaayet e oun ja ha kheyli az chizi ke fekr mikoni kharaab tar hast. yek baar yeki az javoun ha touye shahr e kaleybar, East azerbaijan province, be man goft ke inja hame ye javoun ha, bedoun e estesnaa', rouye baazoushoun khaalkoubi haye pan torki va tajziye talabi va ... daaran.


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> aziz, ma ham khoshhal nistim ke in ra migim, vali in haghighat e talkh hast. sharaayet e oun ja ha kheyli az chizi ke fekr mikoni kharaab tar hast. yek baar yeki az javoun ha touye shahr e kaleybar, East azerbaijan province, be man goft ke inja hame ye javoun ha, bedoun e estesnaa', rouye baazoushoun khaalkoubi haye pan torki va tajziye talabi va ... daaran.




Agar enghadr az keshvareshun badeshun miyad, pas beran torkiye. Right?

100% mifahmam ke IR ro dust nadaran, vali rah halesh in nist ke adam vatanforoush beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Agar enghadr az keshvareshun badeshun miyad, pas beran torkiye. Right?
> 
> 100% mifahmam ke IR ro dust nadaran, vali rah halesh in nist ke adam vatanforoush beshe.



baraaye chi beran torkiye?
Anyway, man na panturk hastam na tajziyeh talab


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> baraaye chi beran torkiye?
> Anyway, man na panturk hastam na tajziyeh talab



manihm ine keh, agar enghadr ahle yek keshvare dige ro daran, beran unja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> manihm ine keh, agar enghadr ahle yek keshvare dige ro daran, beran unja.



khob , inhaa ke dalil nemisheh. belakhareh, in shahr va rousta haye khodeshoun hast, baraaye chi beran jaaye dige?oun ha oun sarzamin ra az khodeshoun midounan va mikhaan ke faghat khodeshoun ounja baashand va haakem baashand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮اوباما: برچیده‌شدن کامل برنامه هسته‌ای ایران با واقعیت فاصله دارد‬

باراک اوباما، رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا، با دفاع از سیاست فعلی در قبال تهران گفت که برچیده‌شدن کامل فعالیت‌های هسته‌ای ایران، با واقعیت‌ها فاصله دارد. او گفت *باید راهی جلوی پای ایرانی‌ها گذاشته شود که "کرامت" آنان حفظ شود.*

آقای اوباما که روز شنبه ۷ دسامبر، ۱۶ آذر، در میان گروهی از حامیان اسرائیل سخن می‌گفت، در عین حال تاکید کرده است *که اگر ایران به توافق پایبند نماند، تحریم‌ها را افزایش می‌دهد و آمادگی برای گزینه نظامی هم وجود دارد.*
رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا در "انجمن صابان"، یک نهاد فکری در واشنگتن، با دفاع از توافق ژنو گفت که این بهترین روش برای جلوگیری از دستیابی ایران به سلاح اتمی است.

باراک اوباما با اشاره به خواست بنیامین نتانیاهو، نخست‌وزیر اسرائیل که می‌گوید هیچ فعالیت غنی‌سازی نباید در خاک ایران صورت بگیرد، گفت که برچیده‌شدن کامل برنامه هسته‌ای ایران، با دنیای واقعیت فاصله دارد.

آقای اوباما گفت چنین انتظاری به همان اندازه غیرواقعی است که کنگره آمریکا همه طرح‌ها و لوایح پیشنهادی او را تصویب کند؛ مزاحی که مخاطبانش با خنده به آن پاسخ دادند.

رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا در ماه‌های گذشته با کنگره اختلاف‌نظر داشته است که این اختلافات حتی منجر به تعطیلی کوتاه‌مدت بخش‌هایی از دولت فدرال منجر شد.

آقای اوباما گفت که با وضع محدودیت‌ها و بازرسی‌ها، "می‌توانیم یک توافق نهایی را مد نظر داشته باشیم که تضمین کند حتی اگر ایران غنی‌سازی سطح پایین داشته باشد، در عمل نخواهند توانست به توانایی تولید سلاح اتمی برسند."

او درباره دست‌یابی به یک توافق نهایی با ایران خوش‌بینی به خرج نداد و گفت که به نظرش احتمال موفقیت و شکست آن، یک اندازه است اما در عین حال تاکید کرد که باید این راه، آزموده شود.

باراک اوباما در عین حال بر موضع قبلی دولت آمریکا تاکید کرد که در توافق اولیه در ژنو "هیچ‌چیز درباره حق ایران برای غنی‌سازی نیست".

وزیران خارجه ایران و شش قدرت جهانی در نخستین ساعات بامداد ۳ آذر در ژنو به توافقی دست یافتند که فرصت می‌دهد ظرف شش ماه آینده، یک توافق نهایی درباره فعالیت هسته‌ای ایران صورت بگیرد.

طبق این توافق، در شش ماه آینده ایران فعالیت‌های هسته‌ای خود را گسترش نخواهد داد و بخشی از اورانیوم غنی‌شده ۲۰ درصدی را رقیق خواهد کرد.

در مقابل تحریم‌های جدید علیه ایران اعمال نمی‌شود و بخشی از تحریم‌ها هم سبک می‌شود.

پس از این توافق اولیه، مقامات ایرانی گفتند که "حق" غنی‌سازی برای تهران در این توافق در نظر گرفته شده است.

مقامات آمریکایی در مقابل گفته‌اند چنین حقی برای ایران نه در توافق‌نامه و نه در ان‌پی‌تی نیامده است.

محمدجواد ظریف، وزیر خارجه ایران، گفته است که اساسا نیازی به تصریح این حق در این توافق‌نامه نبوده چون "این حق لاینفک کشورهای عضو ان‌پی‌تی (پیمان منع گسترش سلاح‌های هسته‌ای) است".

*اختلاف‌نظر با اسرائیل*





آقای اوباما با بر شمردن مواضع آقای نتانیاهو درباره نحوه تعامل با ایران، توضیح داد که چرا با او اختلاف‌نظر دارد

در ماه‌های گذشته و با تقویت رویکرد دیپلماتیک ایران و کشورهای ۱+۵ برای پرداختن به مناقشه هسته‌ای، اختلاف نظر بین مقامات آمریکایی و اسرائیلی بارز شده است.

از جمله بنیامین نتانیاهو، نخست‌وزیر اسرائیل، توافق اولیه اخیر در ژنو را یک "اشتباه تاریخی" خوانده است در حالی که مقامات آمریکایی آن را بهترین گزینه می‌دانند.

باراک اوباما تاکید کرد که درباره نحوه برخورد با برنامه هسته‌ای ایران، با بنیامین نتانیاهو، نخست‌وزیر اسرائیل، اختلاف‌نظر دارد.

رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا روز شنبه در توضیح یکی از نقاط اختلاف دیدگاه خود با آقای نتانیاهو گفت: "این تصور که ایران، با وجود همه آن‌چه درباره تاریخش می‌دانیم، صرفا با تحریم‌های بیشتر و تهدید نظامی نگران‌تر می‌شود و نهایتا می‌گوید ما تسلیم شدیم، به نظرم با درکی که ما از مردم ایران و حکومت ایران داریم، درست نیست."

باراک اوباما گفت: "نه فقط تندروها که حتی به‌اصطلاح میانه‌روها یا اصلاح‌طلبان داخل ایران هم نمی‌توانند بگویند تسلیم می‌شویم و هرچه آمریکا و اسرائیلی‌ها می‌گویند را انجام می‌دهیم."

رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا گفت که دست‌کم درباره پرونده هسته‌ای، باید راهی جلوی پای ایران گذاشته شود که هم "کرامت" آنان حفظ شود و هم "اهداف ما را هم برآورده کند".

حسن روحانی، رئیس جمهوری ایران، پیش‌تر گفته بود که جهان باید با حفظ "کرامت" با ایران برخورد کند.

آقای اوباما تاکید کرد که پرونده هسته‌ای ایران، "اهمیت خارق العاده"‌ای برای ایالات متحده دارد و باید این امکان به ایران داده شود که در این باره انتخاب کند.

او همچنین درباره یک اختلاف‌نظر عمده دیگر با نخست‌وزیر اسرائیل بر سر ایران، گفت :"علت این‌که تحریم‌ها علیه ایران این‌قدر موثر بوده‌اند، این است که کشورهای دیگر اطمینان داشته‌اند که تحریم خودش هدف نیست بلکه برای آوردن ایران پای میز مذاکره و حل این مسئله بوده است."

به گفته رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا، "اگر برداشت جامعه جهانی این بود که ما واقعا در پی حل این مسئله از راه دیپلماسی نیستیم، دیگر تحریم‌ها موفق نبود."

*'تغییر سیاست' در ایران*




باراک اوباما تاکید کرد که حسن روحانی جزئی از نظام ایران است ولی نباید انتخاب او را دست‌کم گرفت

رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا اشاره کرد که گفته شده است هیچ فرقی بین محمود احمدی‌نژاد و حسن روحانی نیست جز این که آقای روحانی چهره مثبت‌تری دارد.

او گفت چنین دیدگاهی، بی‌توجهی به تغییر سیاست در ایران است که در انتخابات ریاست جمهوری امسال رخ داد.

باراک اوباما گفت: "روشن است که حسن روحانی هم جزئی از نظام ایران است و به نظرم باید فرض کنیم که ایدئولوژی او هم خصومت با آمریکا و اسرائیل است. ولی او همچنین میل مردم ایران به تغییر جهت را نمایندگی می‌کند. و نباید این تغییر را که مردم ایران می‌خواهند با جهان تعامل کنند، دست‌کم بگیریم یا رد کنیم."

این سخنان باراک اوباما به طور مستقیم از تلویزیون اسرائیل پخش می‌شد. ت

حلیلگران اسرائیلی این سخنان و پخش آن را تلاش رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا برای متقاعد کردن افکار عمومی در اسرائیل تعبیر کرده‌اند.

باراک اوباما در سخنان روز شنبه خود عین حال تاکید کرده است که درک می‌کند اسرائیل نمی‌تواند امنیت خود را به دولت‌های دیگر بسپارد.

در روزهای گذشته جان کری، وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا نیز در سفر به اسرائیل *کلیکتاکید کرد* که در مذاکره با ایران درباره برنامه هسته‌ای، امنیت اسرائیل از جمله اولویت‌های اصلی است.

غرب و اسرائیل درباره احتمال وجود ابعاد نظامی در برنامه هسته‌ای ایران بدگمان هستند. اما ایران همواره چنین رویکردی را رد کرده و می‌گوید برنامه هسته‌ای صرفا برای تولید برق و مصارف پزشکی و تحقیقاتی است.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Yeah I was just reading about that on PFDC.
> 
> Iran is a lost cause don't you think? I'm seriously starting to think so. You can see it from the morons that are coming here from military.ir too. But this is just sad. The only thing "persian" about these lot is the rugs they share a house with.
> 
> Honestly, Iran should be carpet bombed so we can start fresh.






rmi5 said:


> mote'assefaaneh, sharaayet kheyli dar Iran kharaab hast.
> 
> nasl e jadid, be khaatere adam e tarbiyat va ta'lim e dorost e madaares, hich hessi be
> mamlekateshoun nadaaran. adab va farhang va ... ham be f*** rafte.
> 
> ya mazhabi hastand, ke kollan Iran be tokhmeshoun ham nist.
> ya az manaategh e ghomi ye khaas hastand, ke be fekr e joda shodan az Iranand.
> baghiye ham ke faghat be donbaal maskhare baazi va allaafi va dubai va antaliyaa raftan va ... hastand va andaaze ye 1 gaav ham az mamlekateshoun va tarikh va farhangesh nemidounan.
> 
> man vaghti negaah mikonam be tarikh, ma dar gozashte in hame aadam haye hesaabi daashtim ke aadam hattaa vaghti be akseshoun negaah mikone, hesse ehteraam nesbat beheshoun ra ehsaas mikoni, mesle mosaddeq , fatemi , taghi zadeh , moshiroldoleh , Reza shah , *va hattaa mohammad reza shah*. vali alaan ke be siyaasi haye mamlekat negah mikonam, che IR va che opposition, aadam i ke 0.01 inhaa ham sho'our va danesh dashte bashe , nadaarim.




in akhri ke gofti mu be tane adam sikh mikone az bas be keshvar khedmat kard .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> in akhri ke gofti mu be tane adam sikh mikone az bas be keshvar khedmat kard .



Yani manzouret ine ke kaari nakard?!!!

Shoma hamin arteshesh ra dar nazar begir, reputation va rank i ke artesh e oun moghe' Iran tou donya dasht daasht, aayaa ba hamin alaan ghaabel e moghaayese hast?!!!


----------



## Uhuhu

Serpentine said:


> یه اطلاعات جدیدی از قاهر داد، اگه راست باشه که عالیه! خیلیا باور نکردن، من باور میکنم ولی با کمی بدبینی و شک
> 
> http://www.military.ir/forums/topic...-فرد-قاهر-f-313-ای/page__st__1050#entry351962




این برادر سهیل اکثر اوقات شدیدا اغراق می کنه ولی اگه شاخ و برگهاش رو بچینی می بینی خالی نبسته و یک چیزی درمیان بوده.

یک حرف جالبی زده :



> مثل لانچر پاتریوت که از یه جایی اومد ... ولی بلند کردن این موتور شاهکاری هست که باید تو تاریخ بشریت به عنوان یکی از بزرگترین دستبرد های تکنولوژیک ثبت شه !



من نظری ندارم چون بدون اطلاعات حرف زدن کار بی فایده ای هست، ولی نکنه شوخی این موتور همون موتوری باشه که 3،2 سال پیش خبری اومد که یک موتور از تو یه پایگاه نظامی هوایی تو اسرائیل یکی کش رفته و معلوم نیست چی شده و ملت به شوخی می گفتن نکنه کار ایران هست
مگه آبنباته که بشه کش رفت و ....

Fighter-jet engines stolen from Israeli air base

http://www.presstv.com/detail/2012/12/06/276480/israel-has-warplane-engines-stolen/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


> این برادر سهیل اکثر اوقات شدیدا اغراق می کنه ولی اگه شاخ و برگهاش رو بچینی می بینی خالی نبسته و یک چیزی درمیان بوده.
> 
> یک حرف جالبی زده :
> 
> 
> 
> من نظری ندارم چون بدون اطلاعات حرف زدن کار بی فایده ای هست، *ولی نکنه شوخی این موتور همون موتوری باشه که چند ماه پیش خبری اومد که یک موتور از تو یه پایگاه هوایی تو اسرائیل یکی کش رفته و معلوم نیست چی شده و ملت به شوخی می گفتن نکنه کار ایران هست
> مگه آبنباته که بشه کش رفت* و ....



In harf manteghi be nazar mirese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

rmi5 said:


> In harf manteghi be nazar mirese



I'm just kidding, They are all rumors and are useless to find something true or rely on them, but it's good to be mentioned in a forum in internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Uhuhu said:


> این برادر سهیل اکثر اوقات شدیدا اغراق می کنه ولی اگه شاخ و برگهاش رو بچینی می بینی خالی نبسته و یک چیزی درمیان بوده.
> 
> یک حرف جالبی زده :
> 
> 
> 
> من نظری ندارم چون بدون اطلاعات حرف زدن کار بی فایده ای هست، ولی نکنه شوخی این موتور همون موتوری باشه که 3،2 سال پیش خبری اومد که یک موتور از تو یه پایگاه نظامی هوایی تو اسرائیل یکی کش رفته و معلوم نیست چی شده و ملت به شوخی می گفتن نکنه کار ایران هست
> مگه آبنباته که بشه کش رفت و ....
> 
> Fighter-jet engines stolen from Israeli air base
> 
> http://www.presstv.com/detail/2012/12/06/276480/israel-has-warplane-engines-stolen/



Yani Iran az ye paigahe havaie to ghalbe Israel motore jet boland karde?  Taghriban mahale in, be nazaram manteghi tar ine ke az tarighe Venezuela ya black market tuneste motore f-16 gir biare.

Age tuneste bashan mohandedi makus konan vaghean baiad afarin goft!



rmi5 said:


> Yani manzouret ine ke kaari nakard?!!!
> 
> Shoma hamin arteshesh ra dar nazar begir, reputation va rank i ke artesh e oun moghe' Iran tou donya dasht daasht, aayaa ba hamin alaan ghaabel e moghaayese hast?!!!



Arteshe zamane shah az nazare tajhizat va reputation tu donya vaghean alii bud, vali be nazaram dalile aslish rabeteie alie Iran va U.S bud. Shoma alan arteshe arabestan ro negah kon, be jorat mishe goft az nazare tajhizat, be khosus niruie havaiesh, jozve 5taie aval hast, vali cheghad tazmin hast tuie jange vaghei ham hamunghadr moasser bashe?

Chizi ke man dar morede niruhaie mosalahe alane iran nesbat be zamane shah bishtar mipasandam, etteka be tolide dakhel hast, hata age tajhizatemun az nazare keifiat kheili khub nabashe hanuz. Tuie ye jang, in amr be shedat tasir gozar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

وزیر خارجه قطر: ما هم باید در مذاکرات هسته ای با ایران حاضر باشیم/ گروه مذاکرات، 2+5 شود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


> I'm just kidding, They are all rumors and are useless to find something true or rely on them, but it's good to be mentioned in a forum in internet.





Serpentine said:


> Yani Iran az ye paigahe havaie to ghalbe Israel motore jet boland karde?  Taghriban mahale in, be nazaram manteghi tar ine ke az tarighe Venezuela ya black market tuneste motore f-16 gir biare.
> 
> Age tuneste bashan mohandedi makus konan vaghean baiad afarin goft!


Albatte venezuela gozine ye manteghi tari be nazar miyaad, gar che esraeal ham oun ghadr ha ba'id nist. belakhare kolli az in arab haye esraeali tou israel hastand (bish az 1 million hastand va amalan ba'zi oghaat sotoun e panjom hastand) ke chand vaght pish ham age yaadetoun bashe, yekishoun ke engaar namaayandeh majles ham boude, e'teraaf karde boud ke jasousi mikarde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Do i need to learn Farsi,Parsi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> وزیر خارجه قطر: ما هم باید در مذاکرات هسته ای با ایران حاضر باشیم/ گروه مذاکرات، 2+5 شود



inhaa chi mizanan?!!! engaar jensesh kheyli khoube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> وزیر خارجه قطر: ما هم باید در مذاکرات هسته ای با ایران حاضر باشیم/ گروه مذاکرات، 2+5 شود






T-123456 said:


> Do i need to learn Farsi,Parsi?



It wouldn't hurt much

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Serpentine said:


> It wouldn't hurt much


I heard that song so many times i understand a bit now,so be carefull.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> inhaa chi mizanan?!!! engaar jensesh kheyli khoube


esraeil ham az on taraf mikhad hozor dashte bashe.fek konam fagat Irane ke hozoresh lazem nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> esraeil ham az on taraf mikhad hozor dashte bashe.fek konam fagat Irane ke hozoresh lazem nist.



soal e man ine ke ba tavajjoh be size e amir e Qatar, aslan inaa mikhaan kojaaye mozaakerat in ra ja bedan?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

T-123456 said:


> I heard that song so many times i understand a bit now,so be carefull.



Guys,guys, we may have been exposed! Go back to your holes until further declaration. We have an insider here.
Good thing about Persian is that when we use Latin alphabet (az we call it Pinglish), no one can use google translate anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Serpentine said:


> Guys,guys, we may have been exposed! Go back to your holes until further declaration. We have an insider here.
> Good thing about Persian is that when we use Latin alphabet (az we call it Pinglish), no one can use google translate anymore.


And what about having a Iranian friend here(where i live)?
You should know me by now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> soal e man ine ke ba tavajjoh be size e amir e Qatar, aslan inaa mikhaan kojaaye mozaakerat in ra ja bedan?!!!


on ke moshakhase fabius alage ziade be ja dadan be ona dare age sandali ham nabashe to ... ash jashon mideh.
جام نیوز :: JamNews - وزیر خارجه عربستان در خانه شخصی وزیر خارجه فرانسه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> on ke moshakhase fabius alage ziade be ja dadan be ona dare age sandali ham nabashe to ... ash jashon mideh.
> جام نیوز :: JamNews - وزیر خارجه عربستان در خانه شخصی وزیر خارجه فرانسه



aziz ta be haal , size e amir e Qatar ra didi? be in shekl baayad fabius ye chizi tou andaaze haye ye moushak e ICBM ra tou kou*esh ja bede?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Yeah I was just reading about that on PFDC.
> Iran is a lost cause don't you think? I'm seriously starting to think so. You can see it from the morons that are coming here from military.ir too. But this is just sad. The only thing "persian" about these lot is the rugs they share a house with.
> Honestly, Iran should be carpet bombed so we can start fresh.



such an idiot .

ahmagh khial kardi 10-15 ta post mizari javabeto nemidam khabarie ?

carpet bomb my a$$ a-rab



T-123456 said:


> And what about having a Iranian friend here(where i live)?
> You should know me by now



well we also have @Ostad here !!  

so back off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

T-123456 said:


> And what about having a Iranian friend here?
> You should know me by now




All Iranians know a third language called Swahili, in cases of emergency like this. Good luck finding a native Swahili speaker in your neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> aziz ta be haal , size e amir e Qatar ra didi? be in shekl baayad fabius ye chizi tou andaaze haye ye moushak e ICBM ra tou kou*esh ja bede?


  
be injash degat nakarde bodam.vali fabious ro daste kam nagir tajrobe dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

haman10 said:


> such an idiot .
> 
> ahmagh khial kardi 10-15 ta post mizari javabeto nemidam khabarie ?
> 
> carpet bomb my a$$ a-rab
> 
> 
> 
> well we also have @Ostad here !!
> 
> so back off


Explain Ostad,dont get it.



Serpentine said:


> All Iranians know a third language called Swahili, in cases of emergency like this. Good luck finding a native Swahili speaker in your neighborhood.


I know Swahili ,Shaka zulu is a relative.
Hakuna matata.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

T-123456 said:


> Explain Ostad,dont get it.




well he is our turkish to persian translator . so if u talk bad abt iran in cay bahs , we would know it 1 min after it 

lol 

@Ostad speak turkish with my man here a little bit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> such an idiot .
> 
> ahmagh khial kardi 10-15 ta post mizari javabeto nemidam khabarie ?
> 
> carpet bomb my a$$ a-rab
> 
> 
> 
> well we also have @Ostad here !!
> 
> so back off


@haman10 dadash az Azarie dasto pa shekaste man maye nazar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

T-123456 said:


> I know Swahili ,Shaka zulu is a relative.
> Hakuna matata.



What a tough guy you are! I think you have officially earned your presence in our Dark Brotherhood in this thread, enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 dadash az Azarie dasto pa shekaste man maye nazar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Uhuhu said:


> این برادر سهیل اکثر اوقات شدیدا اغراق می کنه ولی اگه شاخ و برگهاش رو بچینی می بینی خالی نبسته و یک چیزی درمیان بوده.
> 
> یک حرف جالبی زده :
> 
> 
> 
> من نظری ندارم چون بدون اطلاعات حرف زدن کار بی فایده ای هست، ولی نکنه شوخی این موتور همون موتوری باشه که 3،2 سال پیش خبری اومد که یک موتور از تو یه پایگاه نظامی هوایی تو اسرائیل یکی کش رفته و معلوم نیست چی شده و ملت به شوخی می گفتن نکنه کار ایران هست
> مگه آبنباته که بشه کش رفت و ....


بالا غیرتا شما دیگه بهونه دست وهابیا نده، همین الانش هم ما رو به همکاری با اسراییل متهم میکنن

دزدی از نظر رژیم اسراییل بوده و گرنه عوامل داخلی پایگاهها و مقامات عالی رتبشون توش دست داشتن. ودر ضمن لازم نیست به 2012 رجو کنی همین یکی دو هفته قبل بود که دوباره خبر سرقت از پایگاههای اسراییل منتشر شد

به هر حال میگن بادآورده رو باد میبره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad speak turkish with my man here a little bit


okay just a minute damn google tra....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> okay just a minute damn google tra....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

u guys have so gud cinema.....damn...love it...n ours nowadays 
now watching... the song of sparrows.....again...(those who have not watched this muvi....plz do)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

دقت کنید اینجا چی میگید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

تذکر مکتوب بیش از ۵۰ نماینده مجلس درباره اظهارات منتسب به ظریف

ه گزارش خبرنگار پارلمانی خبرگزاری فارس، بیش از 50 نماینده مجلس طی تذکری خطاب به محمد جواد ظریف وزیر امور خارجه نسبت به وادادگی وی در برابر تجهیزات نظامی دشمن و کوچک پنداشتن قدرت معنوی و نظامی جمهوری اسلامی ایران، هشدار داد.

در این تذکر آمده است: آقای ظریف در دانشگاه تهران عنوان داشتند، آیا آمریکا که می‌تواند با یک بمب تمام سیستم دفاعی ما را از کار بیاندازد از سیستم دفاعی ما می‌ترسد؟

این نمایندگان، بهترین مبارزه را دموکراسی و راه‌های دیپلماتیک دانسته و تاکید کردند: این جمله آقای ظریف مورد سوء استفاده رسانه‌های بیگانه قرار گرفته و آن را نشانه توان واقعی دفاعی ایران دانسته‌اند در حالیکه سیستم دفاعی ملت ایران علاوه بر حضور آگاهانه در صحنه‌های مختلف از جمله انتخابات‌ها و صحنه‌های مانند 9 دی و 22 بهمن پیشرفت‌های چشمگیر نظامی و صنعتی است که پس از 35 سال تلاش به دست آمده است. متاسفانه آقای ظریف که در سابقه زندگی خود حتی یک ساعت حضور در دفاع مقدس ندارد ، نه شهیدی در کنار خود دیده ، نه خون نه مجروحی نه تیر و نه ترکش دیده باید از این تجهیزات نظامی دشمن بترسد و آن را بزرگ پندارد در حالیکه مهمترین سیستم دفاعی ما در کنار پیشرفت‌های نظامی روحیه شهادت طلبی است که به تعبیر رهبر معظم انقلاب مانند سنگ کوچکی ماشین جنگی دشمنان ما را از کار می‌اندازد.

این سیستم دفاعی با بمب‌های آمریکایی قدرتمند‌تر می‌شود و از کار نمی‌افتد همانطور که امام راحل فرمود بکشید ما را ملت ما بیدارتر می‌شود؛ متاسفانه این سخنان آقای ظریف بجای بازدارندگی دشمنان این کشور را برای تحرکات نظامی علیه ملت ما تحریک می‌کند.
-----------------
این هم از دیپلمات با تجربه و کارکشته ی ما

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

Serpentine said:


> Yani Iran az ye paigahe havaie to ghalbe Israel motore jet boland karde?  Taghriban mahale in, be nazaram manteghi tar ine ke az tarighe Venezuela ya black market tuneste motore f-16 gir biare.
> 
> Age tuneste bashan mohandedi makus konan vaghean baiad afarin goft!
> 
> 
> 
> Arteshe zamane shah az nazare tajhizat va reputation tu donya vaghean alii bud, vali be nazaram dalile aslish rabeteie alie Iran va U.S bud. Shoma alan arteshe arabestan ro negah kon, be jorat mishe goft az nazare tajhizat, be khosus niruie havaiesh, jozve 5taie aval hast, vali cheghad tazmin hast tuie jange vaghei ham hamunghadr moasser bashe?
> 
> Chizi ke man dar morede niruhaie mosalahe alane iran nesbat be zamane shah bishtar mipasandam, etteka be tolide dakhel hast, hata age tajhizatemun az nazare keifiat kheili khub nabashe hanuz. Tuie ye jang, in amr be shedat tasir gozar hast.





rmi5 said:


> Albatte venezuela gozine ye manteghi tari be nazar miyaad, gar che esraeal ham oun ghadr ha ba'id nist. belakhare kolli az in arab haye esraeali tou israel hastand (bish az 1 million hastand va amalan ba'zi oghaat sotoun e panjom hastand) ke chand vaght pish ham age yaadetoun bashe, yekishoun ke engaar namaayandeh majles ham boude, e'teraaf karde boud ke jasousi mikarde.



migam ke hameye ienha shaye ast, man ideam faghat bar asase shaye hamin soheil khan bood,


venzuela ke nemishe dozdi dge, mishe ravabete khoobe hasane , vali bayad 2 nokte ro made nazar gharar bedim,
yeki ienke agar ien shayeat dorost bashe yani ienha dar hale tolide motor f16 hastand, agar be dast avardane o dashtan motor baese mishod mohandesi makoos beshe o tolid bashe, alan ma bayad kheyli rahat anvae motor haye F-4 o F-5 o F-14 and ... kamel tolid mikardim, hame chiz ro midoonim, dahha motor az har kodam darim, hezaran bar tamir kardeiim, kolli ghetee sakhteiim, chand dahe talash kardeim, hame ham midanand chegoone ien motorha kar mikonanad o dorehasho ghable enghelab dar america dide nd, vali baz nemitavanim aanha ra tolid konim vali alan 2 3 sale motore F-16 tolid beshe? bahs ienjast ke sakht ien motor yek seri galoogah dare, ye tedadi az aliagha ke baese davam motor dar hararato feshare bala va estefade dar ettesalat beshe ro nemiddonim, va ella mini jete ma motore jet hast vali omresh chand sa@ bishtar nist, chon un aliag ha ra nemidoonim.

iena motor nadozdidan, technologisho dozdidan, age hamin shaye ha ro donbal koni, az israel yek pack motore kamel dozdide nashode, balke faghat dastbord zade shode o yek seri ghataat ham kesh raftan, dge ham sokoot kardan o sedash ro dar nayavardan,

age motore f-16 too iran dar hale tolid bashe, dge dozdidane yek motor az bazar siaho venzuela o ... bi manie, chon midoonim hanooz un galoogahha vojood daran. Turkiye o pakestan o venzuela ham ke mesle ma o badtar ( hadeaghalma 4 ta aliago sakhtim), pack motor miado mire, una ham nemidonand. be gheyr az khode america ki dge mitune be ien ettelaate dastresi dashte bashe? america ke chizi az toosh dar nemiad, chand dahe hast darim say mikonim be zoor azash ghet e kesh berim, tahesh ye chine hast ke tuneste yeki 2 bar ba hack kardan yek seri ettellat bedozde( unam shaye ast), vali baz ham na dar morede motor, az unjaii ke motor F-16 high tech tarin motore america nist, ehtemalesh hast ke israel ham bedoone, iena az israel hamin technology ro kesh rafteand. chon faghat ya khode america hast yeki israel, dge keshvare dge ii too liste motore F-16 nemiad, make az america chand dahe natunestim ien etelato kesh berim ba un hame sabeghe o mamoore ghachagh o... tu unja, dge gozineii be gheyre az israel nemimoone,va ella dashtane yek motor arzeshi dar tavanestane sakht motor nadare.




mohsen said:


> بالا غیرتا شما دیگه بهونه دست وهابیا نده، همین الانش هم ما رو به همکاری با اسراییل متهم میکنن
> 
> دزدی از نظر رژیم اسراییل بوده و گرنه عوامل داخلی پایگاهها و مقامات عالی رتبشون توش دست داشتن. ودر ضمن لازم نیست به 2012 رجو کنی همین یکی دو هفته قبل بود که دوباره خبر سرقت از پایگاههای اسراییل منتشر شد
> 
> به هر حال میگن بادآورده رو باد میبره



Man ke hamishe goftam ta vaghti etelate rasmi nist ienja post nakonid,doostan qahero hamase ro afaridan.

goftam ke man be shukhi goftam, nazare shakhsi man iene ke felan hcihi nist o ba shaye hich natijei nemishe gerefto o nabayad ahamiat dad. vali agar mikhahim bar asase shaye jolo berim, rabete shaeye ha ro bala dar nazaram goftam, ta jaiike man etela dashtam ma dar hale talash baraye sakhte motore F-5 boodim ke hamoon moshkele aliaga roo dastemoon moonde bood. dge az movazi kario tak motore boodane qahero , hich tech boodano ..( hamin shayehaye baradar soheil dge) khabari nadaram o ta zamane didane parvazo o etellate kafi o ... etebari behesh nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

کجای دلم بذارم این همه تدبیر و* امید* رو؟
بیست برابر افزایش، یا 2/5 برابر کاهش بودجه صندوق نوآوری و شکوفایی

البته خوبه، دانشجوامون یه چند ساعتی قند تو دلشون آب شد ولی میترسم آخرش با مرض قند تموم شه
آش نخورده و دهن سوخته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Yani manzouret ine ke kaari nakard?!!!
> 
> Shoma hamin arteshesh ra dar nazar begir, reputation va rank i ke artesh e oun moghe' Iran tou donya dasht daasht, aayaa ba hamin alaan ghaabel e moghaayese hast?!!!



salam . khubi .


arteshi ke ghade gav az tajhizatesh sar dar nayare va yek vabasteye 100% bashe ta jaei ke baraye vared kardane har golule 70 toman arz az keshvar kharej kone artesh nist . un arteshe shahanshahie super power ke kheili behesh minazi che farghi ba artesh,haye arabie al'an dare ? puli ke shah kharje selah kard ro agar kharje amuzesh , eshteghal , san'at va sazandegi mikard iran tabdil be yek ghotb mishod vali chi shod ? raft ba pule khodemun selah kharid ta amrika ye payegahe dige tuye ME jeloye shoravi dashte bashe , dorost hamun moghe nazdiktarin rusta'haye tehran mesle poonak , farhzad , hesarak , ... ke faghat 10 min ta meidune azadi fasele dashtan na madrese dashtan , na aab , na bargh va mesle barbarha zendegi mikardan ( niazi nist ino enkar koni chon pedar va pedar bozorgam shahede zendeye in vaziat budan va zendegi kardan ) .

faramush nakonid ke un arteshe vabaste zarfe kamtar az 1 sal az jang falaj shod .


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Yani Iran az ye paigahe havaie to ghalbe Israel motore jet boland karde?  Taghriban mahale in, be nazaram manteghi tar ine ke az tarighe Venezuela ya black market tuneste motore f-16 gir biare.
> 
> Age tuneste bashan mohandedi makus konan vaghean baiad afarin goft!



Iran ke 2 ta F-16 dare . yekish baraye mohandesie makus oragh shod unyeki ham be khatere ahamiatesh salem munde va azash estefade nashode .



mohsen said:


> تذکر مکتوب بیش از ۵۰ نماینده مجلس درباره اظهارات منتسب به ظریف
> 
> ه گزارش خبرنگار پارلمانی خبرگزاری فارس، بیش از 50 نماینده مجلس طی تذکری خطاب به محمد جواد ظریف وزیر امور خارجه نسبت به وادادگی وی در برابر تجهیزات نظامی دشمن و کوچک پنداشتن قدرت معنوی و نظامی جمهوری اسلامی ایران، هشدار داد.
> 
> در این تذکر آمده است: آقای ظریف در دانشگاه تهران عنوان داشتند، آیا آمریکا که می‌تواند با یک بمب تمام سیستم دفاعی ما را از کار بیاندازد از سیستم دفاعی ما می‌ترسد؟
> 
> این نمایندگان، بهترین مبارزه را دموکراسی و راه‌های دیپلماتیک دانسته و تاکید کردند: این جمله آقای ظریف مورد سوء استفاده رسانه‌های بیگانه قرار گرفته و آن را نشانه توان واقعی دفاعی ایران دانسته‌اند در حالیکه سیستم دفاعی ملت ایران علاوه بر حضور آگاهانه در صحنه‌های مختلف از جمله انتخابات‌ها و صحنه‌های مانند 9 دی و 22 بهمن پیشرفت‌های چشمگیر نظامی و صنعتی است که پس از 35 سال تلاش به دست آمده است. متاسفانه آقای ظریف که در سابقه زندگی خود حتی یک ساعت حضور در دفاع مقدس ندارد ، نه شهیدی در کنار خود دیده ، نه خون نه مجروحی نه تیر و نه ترکش دیده باید از این تجهیزات نظامی دشمن بترسد و آن را بزرگ پندارد در حالیکه مهمترین سیستم دفاعی ما در کنار پیشرفت‌های نظامی روحیه شهادت طلبی است که به تعبیر رهبر معظم انقلاب مانند سنگ کوچکی ماشین جنگی دشمنان ما را از کار می‌اندازد.
> 
> این سیستم دفاعی با بمب‌های آمریکایی قدرتمند‌تر می‌شود و از کار نمی‌افتد همانطور که امام راحل فرمود بکشید ما را ملت ما بیدارتر می‌شود؛ متاسفانه این سخنان آقای ظریف بجای بازدارندگی دشمنان این کشور را برای تحرکات نظامی علیه ملت ما تحریک می‌کند.
> -----------------
> این هم از دیپلمات با تجربه و کارکشته ی ما



با حرف ظریف مخالفم ولی یکی نیست به اون نماینده های مفت خوره مجلس بگه

STFo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

مخالفان بشار اسد: حاضریم با ایران گفت‌وگو کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Iran ke 2 ta F-16 dare . yekish baraye mohandesie makus oragh shod unyeki ham be khatere ahamiatesh salem munde va azash estefade nashode .



 

ooni ke shoma migi YF-17 hast na YF-16 , ke taze oonam faghat blueprintesh vaseye tolid tooye esfehan vared iran shod ba chand ta az ghataatesh ...

baghiye dastan ha hamash doroughe



Ostad said:


> مخالفان بشار اسد: حاضریم با ایران گفت‌وگو کنیم




"ائتلاف ملی مخالفان سوریه مهمترین گروه مخالفان حکومت بشار اسد رئیس جمهور سوریه اعلام کرده است در صورتی که ایران دست از حمایت بشار اسد بردارد حاضر است قبل از برگزاری کنفرانس ژنو 2 با ایران مذاکره کند."

fart

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


> migam ke hameye ienha shaye ast, man ideam faghat bar asase shaye hamin soheil khan bood,
> 
> 
> venzuela ke nemishe dozdi dge, mishe ravabete khoobe hasane , vali bayad 2 nokte ro made nazar gharar bedim,
> yeki ienke agar ien shayeat dorost bashe yani ienha dar hale tolide motor f16 hastand, agar be dast avardane o dashtan motor baese mishod mohandesi makoos beshe o tolid bashe, alan ma bayad kheyli rahat anvae motor haye F-4 o F-5 o F-14 and ... kamel tolid mikardim, hame chiz ro midoonim, dahha motor az har kodam darim, hezaran bar tamir kardeiim, kolli ghetee sakhteiim, chand dahe talash kardeim, hame ham midanand chegoone ien motorha kar mikonanad o dorehasho ghable enghelab dar america dide nd, vali baz nemitavanim aanha ra tolid konim vali alan 2 3 sale motore F-16 tolid beshe? bahs ienjast ke sakht ien motor yek seri galoogah dare, ye tedadi az aliagha ke baese davam motor dar hararato feshare bala va estefade dar ettesalat beshe ro nemiddonim, va ella mini jete ma motore jet hast vali omresh chand sa@ bishtar nist, chon un aliag ha ra nemidoonim.
> 
> iena motor nadozdidan, technologisho dozdidan, age hamin shaye ha ro donbal koni, az israel yek pack motore kamel dozdide nashode, balke faghat dastbord zade shode o yek seri ghataat ham kesh raftan, dge ham sokoot kardan o sedash ro dar nayavardan,
> 
> age motore f-16 too iran dar hale tolid bashe, dge dozdidane yek motor az bazar siaho venzuela o ... bi manie, chon midoonim hanooz un galoogahha vojood daran. Turkiye o pakestan o venzuela ham ke mesle ma o badtar ( hadeaghalma 4 ta aliago sakhtim), pack motor miado mire, una ham nemidonand. be gheyr az khode america ki dge mitune be ien ettelaate dastresi dashte bashe? america ke chizi az toosh dar nemiad, chand dahe hast darim say mikonim be zoor azash ghet e kesh berim, tahesh ye chine hast ke tuneste yeki 2 bar ba hack kardan yek seri ettellat bedozde( unam shaye ast), vali baz ham na dar morede motor, az unjaii ke motor F-16 high tech tarin motore america nist, ehtemalesh hast ke israel ham bedoone, iena az israel hamin technology ro kesh rafteand. chon faghat ya khode america hast yeki israel, dge keshvare dge ii too liste motore F-16 nemiad, make az america chand dahe natunestim ien etelato kesh berim ba un hame sabeghe o mamoore ghachagh o... tu unja, dge gozineii be gheyre az israel nemimoone,va ella dashtane yek motor arzeshi dar tavanestane sakht motor nadare.
> 
> Man ke hamishe goftam ta vaghti etelate rasmi nist ienja post nakonid,doostan qahero hamase ro afaridan.
> 
> goftam ke man be shukhi goftam, nazare shakhsi man iene ke felan hcihi nist o ba shaye hich natijei nemishe gerefto o nabayad ahamiat dad. vali agar mikhahim bar asase shaye jolo berim, rabete shaeye ha ro bala dar nazaram goftam, ta jaiike man etela dashtam ma dar hale talash baraye sakhte motore F-5 boodim ke hamoon moshkele aliaga roo dastemoon moonde bood. dge az movazi kario tak motore boodane qahero , hich tech boodano ..( hamin shayehaye baradar soheil dge) khabari nadaram o ta zamane didane parvazo o etellate kafi o ... etebari behesh nist.



Albatte, be nazar e man ham ke kollan Soheil chert gofte. 99.999%
ammaa age 0.001% ham chert nagofte bashe, be nazar e man tahlil e shoma dorost hast.
Aslan ham shaayad inhaa 4 ta doune motor az bazar siyaah kharide baashand va bahs e sakht dar dakhelesh ham chert hast? in ham be nazar e man ba'id nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> salam . khubi .
> 
> 
> arteshi ke ghade gav az tajhizatesh sar dar nayare va yek vabasteye 100% bashe ta jaei ke baraye vared kardane har golule 70 toman arz az keshvar kharej kone artesh nist . un arteshe shahanshahie super power ke kheili behesh minazi che farghi ba artesh,haye arabie al'an dare ? puli ke shah kharje selah kard ro agar kharje amuzesh , eshteghal , san'at va sazandegi mikard iran tabdil be yek ghotb mishod vali chi shod ? raft ba pule khodemun selah kharid ta amrika ye payegahe dige tuye ME jeloye shoravi dashte bashe , dorost hamun moghe nazdiktarin rusta'haye tehran mesle poonak , farhzad , hesarak , ... ke faghat 10 min ta meidune azadi fasele dashtan na madrese dashtan , na aab , na bargh va mesle barbarha zendegi mikardan ( niazi nist ino enkar koni chon pedar va pedar bozorgam shahede zendeye in vaziat budan va zendegi kardan ) .
> 
> faramush nakonid ke un arteshe vabaste zarfe kamtar az 1 sal az jang falaj shod .



bebakhshid vali harfaat vaghean neshoun az kam aagaahit mide.
aziz e man , shoravi touye dahe ye avval e hakemiyat e mohammad reza, tou azarbaijan e Iran hozour e nezaami dasht, ba'd ham ke ba tahdid e amrica va siyaasat e ghavaam olsaltaneh az Iran khaarej shod, ye hezb e sotoun e 5om e toude i bar ja gozaasht ke hanouz ke hanouze, ghavi tarin hezb e tarikh e Iran hast. ta ghabl az kharid e hamin F-14 ha, ham modaam shoravi harim e havaayi ye Iran ra naghz mikard. moshkel e shah ba shoravi, yek moshkel e vaghei boud va vaghean shoravi dahan e Iran ra service karde boud. Iraq ham kharid haye nezami ye ajib va gharib az shoravi karde boud va jang e taslihati tou mantaghe boud, entezaar daashti shah chi kaar bekone?!!!
dar mored e jang ham, ke vaallaa Iran har kaari kard, tou hamoun 1 saal e avval boud ke Iraq ra andakht biroun az Iran, ba'desh ke baraadaraan e sepah, ke az oun be ba'd shodan hame kaare, hich kaar e mofidi natounestan bekonan.
Dar mored e baghiye mavaared ham bebin ke in aadam, che chizi ra tahvil gereft va ba hodoud e 120 billion dollari ke kolle dar aamad e naft e saltanatesh boud, chi tahvil daad. hamin ra moghaayese ba jomhouri eslaami kon ke faghat dar aamad e naft e ahmadi nejaadesh hodoud 700-800 billion dollar boude.


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> مخالفان بشار اسد: حاضریم با ایران گفت‌وگو کنیم


میگم اگرما دست از حمایت از بشار اسد ور داریم اون وقت سر چی میخوان با ما مذاکره کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> مخالفان بشار اسد: حاضریم با ایران گفت‌وگو کنیم


Do you have a proper source for this?


----------



## rmi5

@Abii







فوتبالی‌ترین | گزارشی از کری خوانی‌های بی ادبانه در صفحه فیس بوک مسی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فوتبالی‌ترین | گزارشی از کری خوانی‌های بی ادبانه در صفحه فیس بوک مسی









Just nuke the entire country and get it done with. 

This is just, wow. 

They're honestly worse than arabs. 

Hata to arabestanam in koskhol baziaro dar nemiaran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Just nuke the entire country and get it done with.
> 
> This is just, wow.
> 
> They're honestly worse than arabs.
> 
> Hata to arabestanam in koskhol baziaro dar nemiaran




khob shoma ounaa ra dige nadidi. yeki az ashnaayaan oun kharaab shodeh ye arabestan rafte boud, ye chiz hayi azashoun ta'rif kard, ke man be in natije residam ke ye goune ye jadid az heyvaanaat kashf karde

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> khob shoma ounaa ra dige nadidi. yeki az ashnaayaan oun kharaab shodeh ye arabestan rafte boud, ye chiz hayi azashoun ta'rif kard, ke man be in natije residam ke ye goune ye jadid az heyvaanaat kashf karde


lol 

IQ kole khavar miane dar hade soorakhe divaram nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Abii said:


> Just nuke the entire country and get it done with.
> 
> This is just, wow.
> 
> They're honestly worse than arabs.
> 
> Hata to arabestanam in koskhol baziaro dar nemiaran




man fekr mikonam toye babayyyyyyyi aghlet dar hade gavaye vahshie espania hast albate age be gava bi ehterami nakrde basham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> Do you have a proper source for this?


the source is reliable.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> bebakhshid vali harfaat vaghean neshoun az kam aagaahit mide.
> aziz e man , shoravi touye dahe ye avval e hakemiyat e mohammad reza, tou azarbaijan e Iran hozour e nezaami dasht, ba'd ham ke ba tahdid e amrica va siyaasat e ghavaam olsaltaneh az Iran khaarej shod, ye hezb e sotoun e 5om e toude i bar ja gozaasht ke hanouz ke hanouze, ghavi tarin hezb e tarikh e Iran hast. ta ghabl az kharid e hamin F-14 ha, ham modaam shoravi harim e havaayi ye Iran ra naghz mikard. moshkel e shah ba shoravi, yek moshkel e vaghei boud va vaghean shoravi dahan e Iran ra service karde boud. Iraq ham kharid haye nezami ye ajib va gharib az shoravi karde boud va jang e taslihati tou mantaghe boud, entezaar daashti shah chi kaar bekone?!!!
> dar mored e jang ham, ke vaallaa Iran har kaari kard, tou hamoun 1 saal e avval boud ke Iraq ra andakht biroun az Iran, ba'desh ke baraadaraan e sepah, ke az oun be ba'd shodan hame kaare, hich kaar e mofidi natounestan bekonan.
> Dar mored e baghiye mavaared ham bebin ke in aadam, che chizi ra tahvil gereft va ba hodoud e 120 billion dollari ke kolle dar aamad e naft e saltanatesh boud, chi tahvil daad. hamin ra moghaayese ba jomhouri eslaami kon ke faghat dar aamad e naft e ahmadi nejaadesh hodoud 700-800 billion dollar boude.




dalile inke javab nemidam ine ke hoseleye bahs kardan ro nadaram vagar na unghadr dastan baraye neveshtan daram ke 2 , 3 safhe ro por kone .

Lets move on .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

تشدید تحریم ها و افزایش تنش نخستین دستاورد توافقنامه ژنو

خاطرات ممنوعه هاشمی رفسنجانی! +تصویر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ajab havaye mahsharie tehran,kheyli vaght bud hamchin havayi nadashtim.nasime molayem hava kamelan pak 

Dash haman va surena salam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Ajab havaye mahsharie tehran,kheyli vaght bud hamchin havayi nadashtim.nasime molayem hava kamelan pak
> 
> Dash haman va surena salam



salam 

chetori fahmidi man onlinam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> salam
> 
> chetori fahmidi man onlinam ?



9 min pish postamo inja thank kardi 
U khubi?
nazaret darbare emzam chie ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Afghanistan pact regional security with Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> 9 min pish postamo inja thank kardi
> U khubi?
> nazaret darbare emzam chie ?



awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> وزیر خارجه قطر: ما هم باید در مذاکرات هسته ای با ایران حاضر باشیم/ گروه مذاکرات، 2+5 شود



سلام ... به عنوان آبدارچی مشکلی نیست ...


----------



## twilight

سلام

فکر کنم این دوستان اصلاح طلب ما و دولت تدبیر و امید در بین توپخانه ای که از طرف اینوری ها و آمریکایی ها له می شوند ...

این اوباما انگار بی کاره هر روز در مورد این توافق اظهار نظر می کنه تا خوراک خبری بده دست حاج حسین ....

خودمون هم در مورد انرژی هسته ای این همه حرف نمی زنیم که این آمریکایی ها حرف می زنند



> دیروز اوباما در جمع صهیونیست‌های مرکز «سابان» با غرور و تکبر به شرح موفقیت‌های خود در مذاکرات هسته‌ای با ایران پرداخت و گفت «کاری که ما کردیم این بود که کمی شیر آب را باز کردیم و همانطور که گفتم؛ حداکثر 7 میلیارد از 100 میلیارد دلار دارایی آنها که در نتیجه تحریم‌های ما مسدود شده است، آزاد خواهد شد... اگر ما بتوانیم به همان روشی که *رونالد ریگان با جماهیرشوروی مذاکره می‌کرد و در ضمن آنها را به چالش می‌کشید، درباره برنامه هسته‌ای ایران مذاکره کنیم، در نهایت بر آنها پیروز می‌شویم*»!



می خواید سر انجام شوروی رو بگم ... تجزیه شد و حتی دانشمند های هسته ایش هم پول یک ساندویچ رو نداشتند


_____

امیدوارم جناب روحانی کمی اعتدال به خرج دهند ...


> کارشناس مسائل اقتصادی گفت: خیلی‌ها با اجرای همین طرح خانه‌دار شدند و امروز خیلی‌ها به سرانجام این طرح دل بسته‌اند به طوری که در نظرسنجی‌ها مشخص گردید 70 یا 80 درصد افرادی که خانه ندارند به این طرح امید دارند؛ در حال حاضر حدوداً 3 تا 4 میلیون خانوار فاقد مسکن مناسب داریم؛ حال در مقابل طرحی که امید این عده است، یک دفعه صف‌آرایی می‌شود.
> عبدالملکی افزود: یک طرح عجیبی که معلوم نیست ابتدا و انتهای آن کجاست و بر مبنای کدام تئوری اقتصادی است می‌گویند مسکن اجتماعی می‌دهیم. مبلغی را پس‌انداز می‌کنید بعد شش برابر آن وام خرید می‌دهیم که بنده صراحتاً عرض می‌کنم یک فرد را هم پیدا نکردم که بگوید مردم با این طرح خانه‌دار می‌شوند. بلکه همه اذعان می‌کنند این طرح به طور وحشتناکی تورم‌زاست.
> وی بیان داشت: انتقاد می‌کنند مسکن مهر حجم نقدینگی را افزایش داده است- که البته بی‌نظمی‌های مالی که در اجرای این طرح اتفاق افتاد درست است و باید اصلاح شود- در مقابل طرحی را مطرح می‌کنند که شش برابر وام بدهند. مثلاً شخص می‌خواهد یک خانه 300 میلیونی بخرد. اول باید 50 میلیون نقدی داشته باشد تا بتواند شش برابر آن که 300 میلیون می‌شود وام بگیرد. صرف نظر از اینکه فرد این 50 میلیون را چطور داشته باشد و از کجا تهیه کند و یا اینکه چند سال طول می‌کشد این مبلغ را تهیه کند، فرض کنیم بتواند 300 میلیون وام بگیرد، حال سؤال این است که این شوکی که اینگونه
> وام‌ها، به بازار مسکن وارد می‌کند را چطور می‌توانند کنترل کنند؟
> 
> عبدالملکی گفت: فردی که 300 میلیون وام می‌گیرد چه طور می‌خواهد این وام را پس بدهد؟ و دیگر اینکه دولت به چند نفر می‌خواهد و می‌تواند 300 میلیون وام بدهد؟ همین مسکن مهر که دولت فعلی اذعان می‌کند نقدینگی را 40 درصد افزایش داده است یا درصدی در همین حدود، یعنی اینکه وقتی دولت در ازای هر مسکنی 20 میلیون به افراد وام داده است این میزان تورم ایجاد کرده است. حال سؤال این است که دولت محترم در نظر نمی‌گیرد وام 300 میلیونی چه تورمی را به اقتصاد کشور تحمیل خواهد کرد؟



سلامی دوباره



> 96 درصد ایرانیان معتقدند
> برنامه هسته‌ای به تحریم‌ها می‌ارزید(خبر ویژه)
> 
> موسسه تحقیقاتی زاگبی پس از انجام یک نظرسنجی اعلام کرد 96 درصد شهروندان ایرانی معتقدند ادامه برنامه هسته‌ای، به تحریم‌ها می‌ارزید.
> این نظرسنجی قابل توجه به شکل پرسش و پاسخ رو در رو از 26‌ ماه اوت (4 شهریور) تا 22 ماه سپتامبر گذشته (چهارم مهر) و با رجوع به 1205 نفر از جمعیت نمونه از شهروندان انجام شده است.
> نتایج نظرسنجی زاگبی روز ششم دسامبر، 15 آذر، منتشر شد.
> طبق این نظرسنجی در انتخاب مواردی که به عنوان «خواست اصلی» شهروندان فهرست شده بودند به ترتیب 29 درصد ایجاد فرصت‌های کاری (حل مشکل بیکاری)، 24 درصد توسعه دمکراسی، 23 درصد حمایت از حقوق شهروندی و شخصی، 19 درصد افزایش حقوق زنان، 18 درصد مبارزه با فساد و همین مقدار نیز اصلاحات دولتی و سیاسی، 14 درصد بهبود ساز و کار درمانی و 12 درصد بهبود سیستم آموزشی را از اهم خواست‌های خود عنوان کرده‌اند.
> زاگبی در نتیجه تحقیقات خود اعلام کرده است: وقتی موضوع ملی‌گرایی به میان می‌آید، اکثریت ایرانیان هم‌صدا شده و از برنامه اتمی دفاع می‌کنند. به طوری که 96درصد از آنها می‌گویند ادامه آن به تحریم‌هایی که اعمال شده، می‌ارزید.
> زاگبی در این مورد می‌نویسد این موضوع یا «غرور ملی» می‌تواند دلایلی باشد که اکثر ایرانیان از ادامه برنامه اتمی با وجود تحریم‌ها حمایت کرده‌اند.
> طبق این نظرسنجی فقط 36 درصد شهروندان از داشتن بمب اتمی دفاع کرده‌اند چرا که به گفته این تعداد «تا زمانی که کشورهای دیگر این سلاح را در اختیار دارند، ما هم نیاز داریم.»
> موسسه زاگبی بر اساس تحقیقات حاصل از نتایج می‌گوید گروه بزرگی از شهروندان رئیس‌جمهوری ایران را اصلاح‌طلب یا هوادار جنبش سبز نمی‌دانند و 59 درصد از هواداران روحانی مدل حکومتی ایران را برای منطقه مناسب می‌دانند.



این لینک رو بخونید ... جالبتر از بالایی ها هست ...

اختصاصی فارس/ نامه رئیس حزب «مرکز جدید» آلمان به روحانی ایران با تعطیلی افق‌نو دوستان ۳۰ سال گذشته خود را از دست می‌دهد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

> *سخنی از اوباما که در ایران شنیده نشد*
> باراک اوباما رییس جمهوری آمریکا روز شنبه در سخنانی در مرکز سابان موسسه تحقیقاتی بروکینگز در واشنگتن به اختلاف نظر خود با بنیامین نتانیاهو نخست وزیر ر‍ژیم صهیونیستی، جمله را بیان کرد که در ایران شنیده نشد.
> 
> به گزارش ایرنا، کلیدی ترین نکته سخنرانی اوباما که به صورت زنده از شبکه های تلویزیونی رژیم صهیونیستی پخش می شد، این بود که ایران در نهایت توافق هسته ای، غنی سازی را در خاک خود خواهد داشت.
> 
> متاسفانه برخی از رسانه های داخلی مهم ترین قسمت های سخنرانی رییس جمهوری آمریکا را که درباره پذیرش اصل غنی سازی در خاک ایران بود یا نشنیدند یا اینکه نخواستند بشنوند.
> 
> آنچه در پی می آید بخش هایی از اخبار منتشر شده در روزنامه ها و شبکه های خارجی درباره اظهارات رییس جمهوری آمریکا در خصوص تفاهم نامه ژنو است.
> 
> روزنامه لس آنجلس تایمز در گزارشی از اظهارات اوباما در مرکز سابان موسسه تحقیقاتی بروکینگز درباره تفاهم نامه گروه 1+5 با ایران در ژنو نوشت: رییس جمهور اوباما روز شنبه اشاره داشت که آماده است به ایران اجازه غنی سازی در خاک خود را بدهد؛ وی گفت که توافق نهایی با ایران می تواند به گونه ای شکل بگیرد که اطمینان یافت برنامه (هسته ای) ایران تنها برای اهداف صلح آمیز خواهد بود.
> 
> ˈ President Obama signaled Saturday that he was prepared to allow Iran to enrich uranium on its soil, saying that an eventual nuclear deal could be structured to ensure that Tehran’s program would be only for peaceful purposes.ˈ
> 
> اوباما اظهار داشت که ˈاین واقع بینانه نیست که انتظار داشته باشیم ایران را می توان وادار به نابود کردن تمامی زیرساخت های هسته ای چندین میلیارد دلاری اش کرد.ˈ
> 
> وی گفت که در مذاکرات بین المللی آتی می توان به ایران اجازه یک برنامه «معتدل» غنی سازی را تحت نظارت قوی بین المللی داد تا اطمینان یافت که تهران نمی تواند به طور ناگهانی به سمت تولید سلاح هسته ای برود.
> 
> ˈObama said it was not realistic to expect that Iran could be forced to dismantle every part of its multibillion-dollar nuclear infrastructure. He said that in upcoming international negotiations Iran could be allowed a "modest” enrichment program, with strong international monitoring to assure that Tehran could not suddenly accelerate production to produce a nuclear weapon.ˈ
> 
> اوباما که با «هییم سابان» تاجر لس آنجلسی حامی مرکز سابان سخن می گفت، اظهار داشت: اگر گزینه‎ای وجود داشت که این امکان را بوجود بیاوریم که تک تک پیچ و مهره‎های برنامه هسته‎ای آنها را حذف کنیم و احتمال داشتن برنامه هسته‎ای ایران را کاملا از بین ببریم تا در نتیجه قابلیت‎های نظامی آن را هم نداشته باشند، آن را انتخاب می‎کردم. اما من می خواهم به تمامی افراد این اطمینان را بدهم که بدانند این گزینه مشخص در دسترس نیست. در نتیجه کاری که باید انجام دهیم این است که تصمیمی بگیریم که آن گزینه، در دسترس باشد. بهترین راه برای اینکه اطمینان یابیم ایران به بمب هسته ای نمی رسد، چیست؟
> 
> اوباما اظهار داشت که که موفقیت توافق نهایی با ایران بیش از 50 درصد نیست.
> 
> مذاکره کنندگان شش قدرت جهانی دو هفته قبل توافقی موقت را با جمهوری اسلامی امضا کردند که راه را برای مذاکرات سخت در طول 6 ماه آینده باز خواهد کرد. این مذاکرات تلاشی برای اطمینان از این است که تهران توانایی رسیدن به قابلیت بمب ساختن را ندارد.
> 
> روزنامه نیویورک تایمز نیز در این رابطه نوشت: رییس جمهور اوباما روز شنبه گفت که می تواند توافقی دیپلماتیک را با ایران ببیند که به این کشور اجازه غنی سازی اورانیوم برای تولید برق را می دهد، البته این مساله همراه با محدودیت هایی برای اطمینان اسرائیل و باقی جهان خواهد بود که ایران به سمت تولید بمب هسته ای نرود.
> 
> این روزنامه آمریکایی همچنین با یادآوری اختلاف نظر اوباما و نتانیاهو نخست وزیر رژیم صهیونیستی درباره ایران نوشت: اوباما گفت آقای نتانیاهو باور دارد که تحریم های بیشتر و تهدید به اقدام نظامی می تواند در نهایت باعث شود ایران تسلیم خواسته های غرب برای از بین بردن برنامه های هسته ای شود.
> 
> وی در عین حال افزود: این تصور که ایران، صرفا با تحریم های بیشتر و تهدید نظامی نگران تر می شود و نهایتا بگوید ما تسلیم شدیم، به نظرم با درک صادقانه ای که ما از مردم ایران و حکومت ایران داریم، درست نیست.
> 
> شبکه خبری ای. بی. سی در گزارشی از سخنرانی اوباما در مرکز سابان تصریح کرد: رییس جمهور اوباما روز شنبه گفت که اعتقاد دارد شانس یک توافق جامع هسته ای با ایران 50-50 یا حتی بدتر است ولی او همچنان دیپلماسی را بهترین راه برای جلوگیری از رفتن تهران به سمت تولید بمب های هسته ای می داند.
> 
> شبکه خبری راشاتودی نیز در گزارشی از سخنرانی اوباما تصریح کرد: اوباما خاطرنشان ساخت که توافق نهایی با ایران می تواند شامل قابلیت غنی سازی اورانیوم برای اهداف صلح آمیز باشد اما برنامه هسته ای آنها باید تخت نظارت کافی بین المللی به منظور اطمینان یافتن از این باشد که تهران به سمت تولید بمب هسته ای نرود.
> 
> این شبکه خبری با اشاره به اختلاف نظر بین بنیامین نتانیاهو و باراک اوباما بر سر توافق ایجاد شده در مذاکرات ژنو نوشت: یک نفر می تواند دنیایی را تصور کند که ایران در آن بگوید «ما تمامی عناصر و تاسیسات خود را نابود می کنیم. شما تنها نام ببرید؛ آنها نابود شده اند. من هم می توانم دنیایی را تصور کنم که در آن کنگره هر قانونی را که من در مقابلش قرار دادم، تصویب کند. »
> 
> شبکه خبری ام .اس. ان. بی. سی نیز در گزارشی از سخنرانی اوباما درباره توافق هسته ای با ایران تاکید کرد: اوباما گفت روشن است که حسن روحانی هم جزئی از نظام ایران است و به نظرم باید فرض کنیم که ایدئولوژی او هم خصومت با آمریکا و اسرائیل است. ولی او همچنین میل مردم ایران به تغییر جهت را نمایندگی می کند و نباید این تغییر را که مردم ایران می خواهند با جهان تعامل کنند، دست کم بگیریم یا رد کنیم.
> 
> روزنامه واشنگتن پست نیز در این زمینه نوشت: باراک اوباما رییس جمهور آمریکا می گوید شانس توافق جامع با ایران 50 -50 یا کمتر است. با این حال همچنان دیپلماسی بهترین راه حال برای برنامه هسته ای ایران به شمار می رود.
> 
> مروری بر این اظهارات اوباما در رسانه های مختلف جهان نشان می دهد، سرانجام بیش از یک دهه مقاومت ملت ایران موجب شد که رییس جمهوری ایالات متحده آمریکا بپذیرد که درخواست توقف برنامه غنی سازی ایران با واقعیت فاصله بسیار دارد و از این رو، برای نخستین بار به صراحت اذعان کرده است که در نهایت هر توافقی با تهران، غنی سازی در خاک این کشور وجود دارد.
> 
> از این رو بزرگترین دستاورد توافق ‍ژنو، پذیرفتن حق غنی سازی اورانیوم در خاک ایران است که رییس کاخ سفید نیز به آن اذعان دارد ولی عده ای در داخل نه تنها این سخن اوباما را نشنیده اند بلکه به رغم بیانات داهیانه رهبر معظم انقلاب اسلامی همچنان بر طبل مخالفت های سیاسی خود با عملکرد تیم مذاکره کننده هسته ای می کوبند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام
عزیز دل ، ما 90 درصد سخنرانی رو برای 10 درصدش فدا نمی کنیم ..

این جناب هم به قول خودش میاد که داره سیاست بازی می کنه ... هر چی دلش می خواد می گه ، وسط و آخرش هم یکی دو جمله می گذاره که بعدا راه فرار داشته باشه .... یا بهتره بگم نمی خواد پل های پشت سرش رو خراب کنه ...

شما اصل قضیه رو بچسب ، خودت رو با این ده درصد ( راه فرار ها ) فریب نده ...

___________
این جناب هاشمی هم کلا بامش دوتا هوا داره 

در دیدار مسئولان مرکز تحقیقات مکاترونیک مطرح شد انتقاد هاشمی رفسنجانی از نقد رسانه‌ای دانشگاه آزاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

> عزیز دل ، ما 90 درصد سخنرانی رو برای 10 درصدش فدا نمی کنیم


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


>




عزیز دل ، موقعی که یکی باهات جدی صحبت می کنه ، با این شکلک های بی مورد کاری نکن که دیگه باهات وارد بحث نشه .... اصولا این شکلک ها ( اسمایلی ها ) برای این اختراع شدند که تکمیل کننده متن باشند ...


بروم تبیان ثبت نام کنم ...

______-

برگشتم و ثبت نام نکردم ... کلا با این سایت های اجتماعی حال نمی کنم ....


----------



## twilight

where is Iran sport thread !?


----------



## rmi5

Idiots :

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮حماس از بهبود رابطه‌ با ایران خبر داد‬
محمود الزهار، از مقام‌های ارشد جنبش فلسطینی حماس از بهبود روابط این گروه با ایران خبر داده است.
به گزارش خبرگزاری فرانسه، آقای زهار در یک نشست خبری در غزه، با اشاره به این که رابطه حماس با ایران "تحت تاثیر وضعیت سوریه" قرار داشته، گفت که روابط دو طرف "احیا شده است".

پیش از این مقام‌های حماس و دولت ایران هر دو وجود اختلاف میان دو طرف را تایید کرده بودند.

اواسط خرداد امسال یک مقام ارشد گروه اسلامگرای حماس از "اختلافی کم‌سابقه" با دولت ایران بر سر جنگ داخلی سوریه خبر داده بود. حدود یک سال پیش هم غضنفر رکن‌آبادی، سفیر ایران در لبنان به وجود چنین اختلافی اذعان کرده بود.

روابط ایران با حماس با گرم شدن آتش جنگ داخلی در سوریه به شکل محسوسی رو به سردی گذاشت.

با وجود حمایت‌های مالی ایران از حماس، این گروه حاضر نشد از سیاست‌های جمهوری اسلامی درقبال سوریه پیروی و از بشار اسد، رئیس جمهوری سوریه حمایت کند.

اختلاف‌ها تا آنجا ادامه پیدا کرد که خالد مشعل، رئیس دفتر سیاسی حماس از دمشق، پایتخت سوریه، خارج شد و فعالیت‌های سیاسی خود را به دوحه پایتخت قطر منتقل کرد.

محمود زهار در کنفرانس خبری خود در غزه خروج نیروهای سیاسی این گروه از سوریه را نشانه بی‌طرفی جنبش حماس در درگیری‌های سوریه دانست و گفت: "ما تاکید کرده‌ایم که در امور داخلی سوریه یا کشورهای عرب دیگر دخالت نمی‌کنیم."

*'حمایت کامل'*
در اظهار نظری دیگر، محمدجواد ظریف، وزیر امور خارجه ایران در گفت‌وگو با شبکه الجزیره حمایت دولت ایران از حماس را تایید کرده است.

آقای ظریف در پاسخ به این انتقاد بعضی که می‌گویند ایران گروه‌های سنی منطقه را تضعیف می‌کند، گفت: " آیا آنها به شما نگفته‌اند که ما از جنبش کاملا سنی حماس حمایت کرده‌ایم؟"

در دوره سردی روابط ایران و حماس گزارشها حاکی از کاهش حمایت مالی ایران از این گروه سنی که در کنار حزب الله لبنان از جنبش‌های مورد حمایت ایران در برابر اسرائیل بود، منتشر شد.

روزنامه بریتانیایی دیلی‌تلگراف در مقطعی گزارش داد که ایران به دلیل آن که حماس در جنگ داخلی سوریه از مخالفان رئیس جمهوری سوریه حمایت کرده، بخش اعظم کمک‌های مالی‌اش به این گروه را که* حدود ۲۳ میلیون دلار در ماه تخمین زده می‌شد،* قطع کرده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> اینم متن:میتونم از تون بپرسم تو پست 4625 شما چی کار کردید
> آقای ظریف رو تو یه سخنرانی 2 ساعته به خاطر یه جمله که اونم پاسخ به دانشجو بود داشتید استیضاح میکردید



سلام
عزیز دل بنده ، این حرف ظریف حرف بدون برنامه ریزی بود ( حرف حقیقی که تو دلش می بود ) و این عملا زد همه چیز کشور رو زیر سوال برد ، این نشانه ی خود باختگی جناب بوده و هست .... ...



خودت را فریب نده ... خود فریبی بد دردیه ... مثل همین امثال شعار " کوروش بخواب که ما بیداریم " دوستان فیس بوکی که کارشون فقط آبرو ریزی هست ... این فرهنگ 2500 ساله شده لشکر کشی اینترنتی .... حقایق ر


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@Abii 
charandiati ke tu in toppic gofti del kon
Iran Producing 15 rare Nano Medicines by using nuclear energy



twilight said:


> where is Iran sport thread !?


ekhtesasi varzeshi nadare bayad tu ghesmate middle east post koni fekr konam

@Abii 
tu toppice man fuc mac nadarim deltitesh kon.charadiatam dg nagoo!


----------



## Abii

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @Abii
> charandiati ke tu in toppic gofti del kon
> Iran Producing 15 rare Nano Medicines by using nuclear energy


terrorist, ba to naboodam.

Ba oon yaroo vietnamiye boodam.


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Abii said:


> terrorist, ba to naboodam.
> 
> Ba oon yaroo vietnamiye boodam.


un simesh kheyli daghe un post badito pak kon


----------



## Abii

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> un simesh kheyli daghe un post badito pak kon


"Poste badim" to threadet rishe zade, moteasefam.


----------



## twilight




----------



## MrShabi2010

@haman10 Hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

تکواندو؛ مبارزه راحله آسمانی با حریف اسرائیلی
فوتبالی‌ترین | تکواندو؛ مبارزه راحله آسمانی با حریف اسرائیلی

Damesh garm. Jangid, pirooz shod va dar eyne hal rid to heykale jomhoorie eslami. 

Mashallah shirzane Irooni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> تکواندو؛ مبارزه راحله آسمانی با حریف اسرائیلی
> فوتبالی‌ترین | تکواندو؛ مبارزه راحله آسمانی با حریف اسرائیلی
> 
> Damesh garm. Jangid, pirooz shod va dar eyne hal rid to heykale jomhoorie eslami.
> 
> Mashallah shirzane Irooni.



Damesh garm vaghean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلامی دوباره ... گفتین در مورد بمب های الکترو مغناطیس ... یادم آمد که توی اون سایت میلیتاری یک دوستی بود که اطلاعات جالبی داشت ... رفتم و از قضا همین تایپیک ای ام پی روی اسکرول بود ....

این را بخوانید ....

بمب الكترومغناطيسي EMP - صفحه 2 - جنگ الکترونیک - Military.ir


یک قسمت جالب ....


> در صورت انفجار یک بمب EMP فکر می کنم تنها خودروهایی که قابل حرکت باشد در ایران پیکان و ژیان و رنو 5 و ماشین های آن دوره باشند که انژکتوری نشده باشند و مدار الکترونیکی نداشته باشند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

تغییرات دفتر رهبری در طی چهارده سال اخیر ... 

دیدار با مرحوم ماندلا 1378 و دیدار با نوری المالکی 1392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

MrShabi2010 said:


> @haman10 Hehehe



i dont know where u are too , but when you come to iran , u HAVE TO come to my house and be my guest !! 

my good old pdf friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MrShabi2010

haman10 said:


> i dont know where u are too , but when you come to iran , u HAVE TO come to my house and be my guest !!
> 
> my good old pdf friend


Haha thanks man that's so nice of you to invite me  I will InshaAllah next year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> i dont know where u are too , but when you come to iran , u HAVE TO come to my house and be my guest !!
> 
> my good old pdf friend



baz in arabe umad arar

Good friends tashrif biarid thread hayi ke darbare irania sakhtam va cm bezarid


----------



## haman10

MrShabi2010 said:


> Haha thanks man that's so nice of you to invite me  I will InshaAllah next year



inshaallah !! then my house it is !! 

without any kidding , when u wanted to do that pls contact us here first ! we'll be proud and honored to be your host 



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> baz in arabe umad arar
> 
> Good friends tashrif biarid thread hayi ke darbare irania sakhtam va cm bezarid



mano migi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> inshaallah !! then my house it is !!
> 
> without any kidding , when u wanted to do that pls contact us here first ! we'll be proud and honored to be your host
> 
> 
> 
> mano migi ?


na un malakh khore tu treat medicn.mishnasish ke...

Haman baba ye zare bia tu thread hayi ke sakhtam cm bezar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MrShabi2010

haman10 said:


> inshaallah !! then my house it is !!
> 
> without any kidding , when u wanted to do that pls contact us here first ! we'll be proud and honored to be your host
> 
> 
> 
> mano migi ?


Yeah InshaAllah im serious too  Do you live in Tehran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> تغییرات دفتر رهبری در طی چهارده سال اخیر ...
> 
> دیدار با مرحوم ماندلا 1378 و دیدار با نوری المالکی 1392




جانم آقا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

دوستان سلام

ساعت 9 و بیست دقیقه دوشنبه است. چند روزی در گزارش تأخیر شد که می بخشید.

متأسفانه نتوانستم برای مراسم نلسون ماندلا به آفریقای جنوبی سفر کنم. لازم بود صبح چهارشنبه برای مذاکرات مهمی با وزیر امورخارجه روسیه که فردا شب وارد تهران می شود در ایران باشم. این هفته میزبان رییس جمهور افغانستان، معاون سیاسی امنیتی نخست وزیر چین و وزیر امور خارجه روسیه هستیم. سفر دو مقام بلندپایه چین و روسیه برای پیگیری تفاهم های دکتر روحانی با روسای جمهور چین و روسیه در اجلاس شهریورماه سازمان همکاری شانگهای بیشکک صورت می گیرد که از اهمیت قابل توجهی برای سیاست خارجی و توسعه اقتصادی و رفاه عمومی برخوردار هستند. همچنین در این سفرها برای دور بعدی مذاکرات ایران و 1+5 هماهنگی های لازم انجام می شود تا بتوانیم با بهترین شکل منافع کشور را در این مذاکرات دشوار به پیش ببریم. 

سفر هفته گذشته به چهار کشور منطقه هم بازتاب مثبت وسیعی در سطح جهانی داشت و عموما از این سفر به عنوان ابتکار عمل هوشمندانه ایران یاد کرده اند. متأسفانه گروهی در داخل کشور با تحریف سخنان بنده، که تکرار موضع بیست و چند ساله کشور بود، تلاش کرده اند با هزینه کردن از منافع ملی و نسبت دادن مواضع مغایر با تمامیت ارضی کشور به وزیر امورخارجه تلاش کنند از یک سفر موفق نیز ایراد گرفته و منافع و دیدگاه های جناحی خود را به هرقیمتی به پیش ببرند. 

*همه باید بدانند که تمامیت ارضی ایران قابل مذاکره و معامله نیست و حتی تصور مذاکره بر سر خاک ایران و یا هرگونه القای شبهه در این زمینه اقدامی نابخشودنی است. *

آنقدر در این هفته جاروجنجال زیاد بود که فرصت نشد از حضور پرشور دانشجویان عزیز دانشگاه تهران از طیف ها و دیدگاه های سیاسی مختلف در برنامه سخنرانی هفته قبل سپاسگزاری نمایم و از محبت ها و بزرگواری های آنها که به هیچ وجه خود را شایسته آن نمی دانم تشکر کنم. البته بازهم جای تأسف است که اقلیت کوچکی برای پیشبرد دیدگاه های سیاسی خود، پاسخ من به سوالات یکی از دانشجویان را تحریف کردند و یک هفته است تمام ناراحتی خود از حمایت پرشور مردم از دولت تدبیر و امید را با توهین و ناسزا و تهمت و افترا به این خدمتگزار کوچک جبران می کنند. جالب تر اینکه تعدادی از نمایندگان محترم مجلس در تذکر دیروز خود به بنده فرموده اند که من از فرهنگ شهادت و مقاومت مردم به عنوان بزرگترین عامل بازدارندگی کشور بیگانه ام و قدرت را صرفا در دیپلماسی می دانم. اگر به جای تهمت و افترا و تکیه بر خبرهای ناقص و جهت دار، به اظهارات بنده که هم از طریق نوار سخنرانی و هم از طریق بیانیه وزارت امورخارجه قابل دسترسی است، مراجعه می فرمودند به راحتی می دیدند که بنده هم دقیقا بر نقش مردم و مقاومت دلیرانه ایشان به عنوان مهمترین و ارزنده ترین مؤلفه قدرت و توان دفاعی کشور تأکید کرده ام. البته ممکن است دوستانی که در جلسه حضور نداشتند نتوانسته باشند ابراز احساسات شدید دانشجویان نسبت به این عرایض بنده که نمایانگر خودباوری و غرور ملی همه ما ایرانیان بود را لمس کنند و به همین دلیل به جای همصدایی با مردم و دانشجویان در حمایت از این موضع مشترک، به وارونه جلوه دادن واقعیات و خرده گیری از بنده بپردازند.

همانطور که بارها گفته ام امروز بیش از هر زمان دیگر به همدلی نیاز داریم و نباید دعواهای جناحی را وارد حوزه سیاست خارجی و امنیت ملی کنیم. فردا هم که علیرغم مشغله فراوان کاری برای چندمین بار برای پاسخ به سوالات نمایندگان محترم به مجلس خواهم رفت به یاری خدا بر همین نکته تاکید خواهم کرد. البته اکثریت نمایندگان ارجمند ملت بزرگ ایران از تلاش های خدمتگزاران این مردم و فرزندان این انقلاب (به تعبیر رهبر فرزانه) حمایت می کنند و امیدواریم اقلیت پرجنب و جوش مجلس نیز خود را با آحاد ملت هماهنگ سازند و در این وظیفه مشترک و تاریخی ملی یار و مددکار ما باشند. بنده و همکارانم به کار سخت و سنگینی مأمور شده ایم. نیاز به کمک و دعای خیر همه مردم داریم. انتقاد را هم با جان و دل می پذیریم ولی تخریب مواضع طرف خودی و تقویت دیدگاه ها و مواضع طرف مقابل را با هیچ منطق عقلی و ملی و دینی قابل توجیه نمی دانیم.

نوشتن این سطور بسیار سخت بود و زمانبر. شاید هم نتوانسته باشم آن گونه که شایسته است مطالب را منتقل کنم. اگر کاستی در ادای مطلب دیدید به بزرگواری خود ببخشید. تا نوبتی دیگر و دیداری دوباره خدانگهدار شما و همه دلسوزان ایران عزیز باد
By Javad Zarif


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> دوستان سلام
> 
> *همه باید بدانند که تمامیت ارضی ایران قابل مذاکره و معامله نیست و حتی تصور مذاکره بر سر خاک ایران و یا هرگونه القای شبهه در این زمینه اقدامی نابخشودنی است.*
> By Javad Zarif



سلام
مواضع رسمی و گفته های جناب ظریف در سفرهای رسمی دیپلماتیک را ول کردید ، رفتید فیس بوک رو چسبیدید !؟

می دونید هر زمان بخوان ، می تونند ادعا کنند که اکانت فیس بوکشون هک شده و بزنند زیرش !؟ ولی در مورد گفته هاشون در دیدارهای رسمی چی !؟

__________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام

دیدید گفتم این ها یک مرکز گرایی شدید راه می اندازند و سایر استان ها رو به نفع استان هایی که رای توش دارند ، استعمار می کنند .... با این وضع ، 4 سال دیگه برای ورود به تهران هم باید ویزا بگیریم .... چهار سال دیگه هر رای تهرونی ها برابر 10 رای شهرستونی ها می شه ....

استعفای کل نمایندگان خوزستان از مجلس! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


این تدبیر و امید هست !؟ پول نفت ،سگ خور ، دیگه پول فولاد خوزستان رو هم می خواهند ببرند هرجا دلشون کشید خرج کنند ....

دود و باران اسیدی و گرما و برق رفتن های مکرر توی دمای بالای 50 درجه ( تابستون ) برای ما ، کیف و خوشیش برای یک عده دیگه ....

قسمت مضحک قضیه اینه که خوزستانی ها هم مالیات رو می دهند اونم به صورت سفت و سخت ....
*
این آقایون اصلاح طلب ، تا کشور رو تجزیه نکنند ول کن نیستند ....*


همین حالاش از بس آب رو انتقال دادند که کل تالاب ها و رودهای استان تقریبا رو به خشکی می روند و کشاورزی استان رو به نابودی هست ، و گرد و خاک و آلودگی هوا چندین برابر شده و آما سرطان بالا رفته ....


البته ، پسته های کیلویی 70 هزارتومنی بعضی از آقایون ، مهم تره ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام

وایسا این خبر بیاد توی سایت .. من از همین حالا اعلان می کنم ، شما دوستان به قول خودتون رفرمیست و سایر دوستان به قول خودشون نشنالیست ، باید گند قضیه رو در برابر این اعراب جمع کنند .... به امثال بنده ربطی نداره ...

ما همون تندروی خودمون رو می کنیم ...

_________________

ایران با تعطیلی «افق‌نو» دوستان ۳۰ سال گذشته خود را از دست می‌دهد - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


وقتی بی‌بی‌سی «خلیج فارس» را «خلیج ع-ر-ب-ی» می‌خواند

http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13920919000021


----------



## twilight

> امروز شنبه چهارم تیر 1367 و اینجا جزیره مجنون، پد خندق است. تک سنگین دشمن موجب شده شماری از رزمندگان به محاصره نظامیان عراقی بیفتند. قایق‌های دشمن در حال پیاده کردن نیرو هستند. محاصره هر لحظه تنگ‌تر می‌شود. هرچند ثانیه، عده‌ای از نیروهای مقاوم به شهادت می‌رسند یا مجروح می‌شوند. اسارت باقی مانده کم‌شمار رزمنده‌ها قطعی است. یکی از رزمنده‌ها برمی‌خیزد و پیش از شلیک آرپی‌جی به سمت قایق مهاجم دشمن با زبان محلی بویراحمد می‌گوید «یا شاه قاسم! قوچ گله‌مو نذرت، بزنمش». ای امامزاده قاسم! بهترین گوسفند گله‌ام نذر شما که قایق دشمن را بزنم؛ و می‌زند... ساعتی بعد او به اسارت دشمن درمی‌آید و چند سال بعد که از اسارت آزاد می‌شود، نذرش را ادا می‌کند.



سلام
زمانی که آقایون پول های رو چاپیدن و فرار کردند و در ینگه دنیا داشتن حالش رو می بردند ... امثال این چوپان ها داشتن از کشور دفاع می کردند و بهترین چیزی که داشتن رو نذر کشور می کردند ....

حالا اون آقایون خوش گذرون برگشتن و از ینگه دنیا ادعای وطن پرستی می کنند ....

چه روزگاریه !!!



> کاش همان گونه که مقتدای انقلاب با آثار مربوط به دفاع مقدس مأنوسند، ما و به ویژه مسئولان کشور نیز با این آثار و صاحبان و خالقان آنها حشر و نشر داشته باشیم تا یادمان نرود ایران و جمهوری اسلامی عزیز، قائم به یک روح جمعی است که تاروپود آن از خود همین مردمان کوچه و بازار به هم تنیده و همین روحیه سلحشوری بوده که کشور را در برابر تاخت و تاز تعدی‌کنندگان پاس داشته است. *راوی «پایی که جا ماند» جایی از همین خاطرات، به تابستان سال 1377 و مبادله جنازه نظامیان عراقی با پیکر مطهر شماری از شهدا در شلمچه اشاره و از قول مدیر برق ناحیه جنوب (آبادان و خرمشهر) روایت می‌کند وقتی عراقی‌ها استخوان‌ها و پلاک‌های کشته‌های خودشان را از ما گرفتند، 500 متر آن طرف‌تر در گودالی انداختند و لودری که مشغول خاکبرداری بود روی همه جنازه‌ها خاک ریخت. این در حالی بود که طرف ایرانی پیکر شهدا را می‌گرفتند و در تابوت می‌گذاشتند و پرچم و گل لاله روی تابوت‌ها نصب می‌کردند. سرهنگ عراقی (نماینده مرزبانی بصره) که طی ماه‌های اخیر با هیئت ایرانی آشنایی داشته، در پاسخ این سوال که چرا جنازه‌ها را به خانواده‌هایشان تحویل نمی‌دهید، می‌گوید «این جنازه‌ها تاریخ مصرفشون دیگه تمام شده، برای ما دردسر دارن؛ نباید برن تو شهرها. خاطرات جنگ دوباره برای مردم عراق زنده می‌شه» و ادامه می‌دهد «ما از شما تعجب می‌کنیم و نمی‌فهمیم که چرا شلمچه شما همیشه شلوغه و این همه آدم میان اینجا برای بازدید».*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> سلامی دوباره ... گفتین در مورد بمب های الکترو مغناطیس ... یادم آمد که توی اون سایت میلیتاری یک دوستی بود که اطلاعات جالبی داشت ... رفتم و از قضا همین تایپیک ای ام پی روی اسکرول بود ....
> 
> این را بخوانید ....
> 
> بمب الكترومغناطيسي EMP - صفحه 2 - جنگ الکترونیک - Military.ir
> 
> 
> یک قسمت جالب ....


شما معلومه اون کلیپ کنفرانسی که من گذاشته بودم رو نگاه نکردی، طرف رئیس سابق مرکز تحقیقات ای ام پی آمریکاست
بیشترین تاپیر ای ام پی روی سیمهای طویل چند کیلومتری هست چون جریان زیادی رو به خودشون جذب میکنن با این حال به گفته این آقا حتی توی این مدارات هم همه نقاط قطع نمیشن ولی تعداد قطعی ها اون قدر هست که در نهایت با کمبود تکنسین و تجهیزات یدکی مواجه بشیم
تاثیر ای ام پی حاصل از انفجار هسته ای بر روی تجهیزات نظامی با منبع تغذیه مستقل و نیز بر روی مدارهای الکترونیکی ضعیف و در حد نویز هست و لذا این که فکر میکنید همه ماشینهای کامپیوتری از کار میفتن اشتباهه، موبایل شما احتمالا از کار نمیفته ولی شبکه مخایراتی سرویس دهندش به احتمال زیاد قطع میشه
به گفته همین آقا به یه بیسیم مخابراتی، موجی به قدرت 400 هزار ولت بر متر القا کردن و سیستم از کار نیفتاده
ولی همون بیسیم با یک آنتن کوچکتر وقتی به برق سراسری وصل شده از کار افتاده
چند شب پیش امیر سیاری در مورد آورهال هلیکوپترها حرف میزد و گفت که توی این هلیکوپترها 30 کیلومتر سیمکشی وجود داره و جالب هم اینجاست که توی بازهای جنگی برای نشون دادن تاپیر ای ام پی همش سقوط هلیکوپترها رو نشون میدن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> شما معلومه اون کلیپ کنفرانسی که من گذاشته بودم رو نگاه نکردی، طرف رئیس سابق مرکز تحقیقات ای ام پی آمریکاست
> بیشترین تاپیر ای ام پی روی سیمهای طویل چند کیلومتری هست چون جریان زیادی رو به خودشون جذب میکنن با این حال به گفته این آقا حتی توی این مدارات هم مه نقاط قطع نمیشن ولی تعداد قطعی ها اون قدر هست که در نهایت با کمبود تکنسین و تجهیزات یدکی مواجه بشیم
> تاثیر ای ام پی حاصل از انفجار هسته ای بر روی تجهیزات نظامی با منبع تغذیه مستقل و نیز بر روی مدارهای الکترونیکی ضعیف و در حد نویز هست و لذا این که فکر میکنید همه ماشینهای کامپیوتری از کار میفتن اشتباهه، موبایل شما احتمالا از کار نمیفته ولی شبکه مخایراتی سرویس دهندش به احتمال زیاد قطع میشه
> به گفته همین آقا به یه بیسیم مخابراتی، موجی به قدرت 400 هزار ولت بر متر القا کردن و سیستم از کار نیفتاده
> ولی همون بیسیم با یک آنتن کوچکتر وقتی به برق سراسری وصل شده از کار افتاده
> چند شب پیش امیر سیاری در مورد آورهال هلیکوپترها حرف میزد و گفت که توی این هلیکوپترها 30 کیلومتر سیمکشی وجود داره و جالب هم اینجاست که توی بازهای جنگی برای نشون دادن تاپیر ای ام پی همش سقوط هلیکوپترها رو نشون میدن



سلام

عزیز مگه نگفتم که با سرعت 16 کیلو بایت نمی تونم چیزی رو ببینم !؟



> *Nothing Beyond Bad Taste*
> In 2008 the United States Air Force promoted the slogan "Above All". The slogan and the design of accompanying logo looked like they were derived from the Nazi German slogan "Über Alles". The slogan and logo were soon quietly discarded.
> 
> The United States Office of National Intelligence just launched a rocket with a new spy satellite. The National Reconnaissance Office Launch 39 (NROL-39) has this mission logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An octopus covering every part of the world - w*ith one tentacle especially touching Iran *- and the attached slogan reads: “Nothing is beyond our reach.”
> 
> An octopus embracing the world has been used in earlier graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Nazi-time cartoon depicts Churchill as the squid, nothing beyond his reach, with the Star of David hovering above his head.
> 
> Given the ongoing global uproar about unlimited NSA spying the NROL-39 slogan is certainly somewhat tone deaf. Using the octopus covering the world symbol adds some exceptional bad taste.





> سند عدم شفافیت و سردرگمی را می‌توان در تفریغ بودجه هر سال دید. دیروز رئیس جمهور بودجه سال 93 را تقدیم مجلس کرد. از تسلیم به موقع بودجه باید تشکر کرد اما به نظر می‌رسد دقت در این به موقع دادن بودجه فدای سرعت شده است. برای اینکه بالاترین درجه شفافیت را در بودجه 93 نگاه کنیم کافی است به بودجه وزارت نفت در صفحه 133 به جدول شماره هفت مراجعه کنیم.
> 
> *کل بودجه وزارت نفت در سال 93 به روایت بسته پیشنهادی آقای رئیس جمهور به مجلس 99 میلیون ریال است*. که اگر تقسیم بر 12 ماه کنیم برابر است با حقوق یک آبدارچی در این وزارتخانه!
> 
> حال آنکه وزارت نفت با داشتن یک وزیر، چند معاون و ده‌ها کارشناس حقوقی فنی و کارمندان ستادی فقط در ساختمان خیابان طالقانی سرانگشتی ده‌ها میلیارد تومان بودجه مصرف می‌کند که یک هزارم آن در سرفصل هزینه عظیم‌ترین وزارتخانه کشور با بالاترین گردش مالی منعکس نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> سند عدم شفافیت و سردرگمی را می‌توان در تفریغ بودجه هر سال دید. دیروز رئیس جمهور بودجه سال 93 را تقدیم مجلس کرد. از تسلیم به موقع بودجه باید تشکر کرد اما به نظر می‌رسد دقت در این به موقع دادن بودجه فدای سرعت شده است. برای اینکه بالاترین درجه شفافیت را در بودجه 93 نگاه کنیم کافی است به بودجه وزارت نفت در صفحه 133 به جدول شماره هفت مراجعه کنیم.
> 
> *کل بودجه وزارت نفت در سال 93 به روایت بسته پیشنهادی آقای رئیس جمهور به مجلس 99 میلیون ریال است*. که اگر تقسیم بر 12 ماه کنیم برابر است با حقوق یک آبدارچی در این وزارتخانه!
> 
> حال آنکه وزارت نفت با داشتن یک وزیر، چند معاون و ده‌ها کارشناس حقوقی فنی و کارمندان ستادی فقط در ساختمان خیابان طالقانی سرانگشتی ده‌ها میلیارد تومان بودجه مصرف می‌کند که یک هزارم آن در سرفصل هزینه عظیم‌ترین وزارتخانه کشور با بالاترین گردش مالی منعکس نیست.


اتفاقا کاملا شفافه، منتها برعکس سری قبل که تنها خوری بود ایندفه میخوان با بقیه کارکنان با هم بخورن تا پای همه گیر باشه


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> اتفاقا کاملا شفافه، منتها برعکس سری قبل که تنها خوری بود ایندفه میخوان با بقیه کارکنان با هم بخورن تا پای همه گیر باشه



سلام
البته اینکه کارکنان شرکت نفت از جناب زنگنه خوششون میاد که شکی نیست ...


مثلا یارو تهرانی یا اصفهانی بود ، نمی فرستادنش همون پالایشگاه های اطراف ، می فرستادنش طرف خوزستان که هم خرج ایاب و ذهابش رو از بودجه ی شرکت نفت بدهند هم به صورت ماموریت 24 ساعته براش حقوق رد کنند و هم حق تفریح و غذا و امثالهم رو بهش بدهند


______________

این تکنوکرات هم به جز اینکه نفت بفروشند و با پولش کشور رو اداره کنند چیزی نبلدند .... این دوره ، دقیقا ادامه ی دولت هاشمی هست که ما رو چنان وابسته به نفت کرد که ....


خبر داری چی شد !؟

*محض اطلاع دوستان به قول خودشون وطن پرست !!! *

جناب زنگنه می خواد قراردادهای نفتی به سبک قبل از جنگ جهانی دوم ( یعنی قبل از ملی شدن صنعت نفت ) ببنده ... ... یعنی عملا چاه های نفت رو بفروشه 

حتی کشورهای عربی هم حاضر نیستند به این سبک قرارداد ببندند ....


ولیکن اینجا یک مشکلی هست ، اگه چاه نفت رو به شرکت فرانسوی و یا انگلیسی و یا آمریکایی بفروشه ، اونها اون منطقه رو جزو خاک خودشون می دونند و به این بهانه می تونند لشکر کشی کنند


یعنی نظر امثال ما به قول خودشون « تندروها ، طرفداران افراطی گری ، طرفداران بی تدبیری ، عصبیت ، و ... » که هیچ ، می خوان مصدق را هم از گور در بیارند !!!

بعد از 60 سال ، باز داریم بر می گردیم به همون نقطه ی اول ...


----------



## Abii

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> وایسا این خبر بیاد توی سایت .. من از همین حالا اعلان می کنم ، شما دوستان به قول خودتون رفرمیست و سایر دوستان به قول خودشون نشنالیست ، باید گند قضیه رو در برابر این اعراب جمع کنند .... به امثال بنده ربطی نداره ...
> 
> ما همون تندروی خودمون رو می کنیم ...
> 
> _________________
> 
> ایران با تعطیلی «افق‌نو» دوستان ۳۰ سال گذشته خود را از دست می‌دهد - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> وقتی بی‌بی‌سی «خلیج فارس» را «خلیج ع-ر-ب-ی» می‌خواند
> 
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13920919000021


Shasgoolit dar hade teame mellie Brazile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

طراحی پهپاد رباینده پهپادها توسط دانشمند ایرانی
ک دانشمند ایرانی، پهپادی را با نرم‌افزار سفارشی خود اصلاح کرده که به آن امکان جست‌وجوی سیگنال‌های بی‌سیم دیگر پهپادها و کنترل آنها را حین پرواز می‌دهد.
به گزارش سرویس فناوری خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا)، سامی‌ کامکار در واقع با استفاده از نرم افزار SkyJack، پهپاد Parrot AR.Drone 2 را با اهداف خود سازگار کرده است.
کامکار در حوزه نرم‌افزار نامی آشنا است و جدیدترین کار وی شامل تجهیز پهپاد مزبور با یک رایانه Raspberry Pi، یک یواس‌بی و دو آداپتور بی‌سیم بوده که سپس نرم‌افزار SkyJack را بر روی آن آپلود کرده است.
این نرم‌افزار برای ابزار لینوکس طراحی شده و چند برنامه‌ پشتیبانی را برای ربودن هر نوع پهپاد در یک میدان هوایی مدیریت می‌کند.
زمانی که این پهپاد فعال شود، یکی از آداپتورهای بی‌سیم، هر نوع ارتباط بی‌سیم نزدیک را در طیفی از پیش‌تعریف‌شده کشف کرده و ارتباطات مرتبط با دیگر پهپادها را شناسایی می‌کند.
این فناوری سپس به صورت خودکار ارتباط این پهپادها را با مالکانشان قطع می‌کند، در همان حال، آداپتور دیگر یک شبکه بی‌سیم ایجاد کرده و به گونه‌ای به پهپادهای ناتوان متصل می‌شود که گویی مالک اصلی آنهاست.
پس از آن، کنترلر به این پهپادها دسترسی کامل داشته و می‌تواند دستورات زبان برنامه‌ریزی Javascript را با استفاده از یک تبلت یا لپ‌تاپ صادر کند. همچنین مالک جدید می‌تواند مسیر و سرعت گروگان‌های خود را تغییر دهد.
نرم‌افزار SkyJack همچنین می‌تواند بر روی رایانه رومیزی برای ربودن هر نوع پهپادی که در طیف هوایی خاص پرواز می‌کند، عمل کند، اما بدیهی است که روی یک بستر سیار بیشتر سازگار می‌شود.
این نرم‌افزار دارای محدودیت‌های خاص خود است، زیرا فقط می‌تواند اهداف را در طیفی از نشانی‌های از پیش‌تعریف‌شده MAC در یک شبکه غیرایمن انتخاب کند.
در حال حاضر این نرم‌افزار قادر است، فقط کنترل دیگر پهپادهای Parrot را در اختیار داشته باشد، زیرا تمامی آن‌ها از بلوکی از نشانی‌های MAC استفاده می‌کنند.
کامکار، دستورالعمل‌های دقیق را بر روی وب‌سایتش به همراه کد منبع ارائه داده و این دستورالعمل‌ها به طور رایگان قابل‌دانلود هستند.

--------------------------------
مسئله این است: داشتن ژن ایرانی یا نداشتن


Samy Kamkar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## haman10

MrShabi2010 said:


> Yeah InshaAllah im serious too  Do you live in Tehran?



nope , but i have a house there  

anyways welcome to iran (from 1 year earlier)


----------



## Ostad

Boeing's EMP Missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

از بی‌توجهی به زبان فارسی و تهاجم به آن ابراز نگرانی شدید می‌کنم - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك



Ostad said:


> Boeing's EMP Missile:



سلام
عزیز اگه برای ما فیلم می زاری ، خودت که می دونی نه سرعتش رو داریم نه فیلتر شکنش رو ....

در ضمن می ترسم به جایی برسید با این رویه که بگید ...

ولش کن .... شرط ادب نیست


----------



## The SiLent crY

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> دیدید گفتم این ها یک مرکز گرایی شدید راه می اندازند و سایر استان ها رو به نفع استان هایی که رای توش دارند ، استعمار می کنند .... با این وضع ، 4 سال دیگه برای ورود به تهران هم باید ویزا بگیریم .... چهار سال دیگه هر رای تهرونی ها برابر 10 رای شهرستونی ها می شه ....
> 
> استعفای کل نمایندگان خوزستان از مجلس! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
> 
> 
> این تدبیر و امید هست !؟ پول نفت ،سگ خور ، دیگه پول فولاد خوزستان رو هم می خواهند ببرند هرجا دلشون کشید خرج کنند ....
> 
> دود و باران اسیدی و گرما و برق رفتن های مکرر توی دمای بالای 50 درجه ( تابستون ) برای ما ، کیف و خوشیش برای یک عده دیگه ....
> 
> قسمت مضحک قضیه اینه که خوزستانی ها هم مالیات رو می دهند اونم به صورت سفت و سخت ....
> *این آقایون اصلاح طلب ، تا کشور رو تجزیه نکنند ول کن نیستند ....*
> 
> 
> همین حالاش از بس آب رو انتقال دادند که کل تالاب ها و رودهای استان تقریبا رو به خشکی می روند و کشاورزی استان رو به نابودی هست ، و گرد و خاک و آلودگی هوا چندین برابر شده و آما سرطان بالا رفته ....
> 
> 
> البته ، پسته های کیلویی 70 هزارتومنی بعضی از آقایون ، مهم تره ...



جالبش اینجاست که خوزستان داره بودجه ی کل کشور رو تامین می کنه و هر موقع جنگی بشه صف اوله ولی از اکثر استانها فقیرتره و و یه مشت مفت خور تو تهران ول میچرخن و ژست روشن فکرا رو می گیرن در حالی که لیاقت این همه امکانات و اسایش رو ندارن .



Abii said:


> Shasgoolit dar hade teame mellie Brazile



shoma kheili rahat be hame tohin mikoni va @rim5 ham hama ro thank mikone .

In vaz hich komaki be jave in thread nemikone faghat badtaresh mikone .





twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> وایسا این خبر بیاد توی سایت .. من از همین حالا اعلان می کنم ، شما دوستان به قول خودتون رفرمیست و سایر دوستان به قول خودشون نشنالیست ، باید گند قضیه رو در برابر این اعراب جمع کنند .... به امثال بنده ربطی نداره ...
> 
> ما همون تندروی خودمون رو می کنیم ...
> 
> _________________
> 
> ایران با تعطیلی «افق‌نو» دوستان ۳۰ سال گذشته خود را از دست می‌دهد - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> وقتی بی‌بی‌سی «خلیج فارس» را «خلیج ع-ر-ب-ی» می‌خواند
> 
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13920919000021




in baraye dustani khube ke main sourseshun tu in thread BBC farsie .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

S00R3NA said:


> جالبش اینجاست که خوزستان داره بودجه ی کل کشور رو تامین می کنه و هر موقع جنگی بشه صف اوله ولی از اکثر استانها فقیرتره و و یه مشت مفت خور تو تهران ول میچرخن و ژست روشن فکرا رو می گیرن در حالی که لیاقت این همه امکانات و اسایش رو ندارن .



سلام
جالب ترش اینجاست که می خواهند بودجه ی نیروهای مسلح و نهادهای امنیتی رو هم کم کنند ... فکر می کند این امنیتی که تو تهران دارند کشکی به دست آمده .... یک عده جان بر کف از سایر استان ها توی سایر استان ها دارند جون می دهند ، اینها دارند حالش رو می برند ...

دقت کردید ، هیچ تهرانی رو جدیدا نمی فرستند لب مرز به عنوان سرباز ....
_____
یک واقعیت تاریخی ساده :
از لحاظ آماری ، بدترین پایتخت ایران ، تهران بوده ... از وقتی تهران شده پایتخت ، ایران روز به روز ذلیل تر شده

______________________________
____________________________________
این جناب ساکن آمریکا ، میاد خیلی راحت به ما توهین می کنه و می گه هیچ آدم مذهبی ، میهن پرست نیست ... تو بحثی که من با یکی دیگه دارم ... 

اگه بخوام مدرک براش بیارم ، می تونم ثابت کنم که مذهبی های کشور بیشتر برای کشور جون دادن تا این به اصطلاح ملیون ولیکن چون کینه داره ، بحث بی فایده هست ....

خب ، بنده هم فرستادمش توی لیست نادیده گرفته شده ها ... حالا هم هیچ پستش رو نمی بینم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> از بی‌توجهی به زبان فارسی و تهاجم به آن ابراز نگرانی شدید می‌کنم - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
> 
> 
> 
> سلام
> عزیز اگه برای ما فیلم می زاری ، خودت که می دونی نه سرعتش رو داریم نه فیلتر شکنش رو ....
> 
> در ضمن می ترسم به جایی برسید با این رویه که بگید ...
> 
> ولش کن .... شرط ادب نیست


 فک کنم شما فقط نداری در ضمن فیلمی که گذاشته بودم سه دقیقه بود که با اینترنت 64 هم باز میکرد
که چی بگیم ؟ یا حرفی رو نزنید یا اگه میزنید ناقص نزاریدش



twilight said:


> سلام
> جالب ترش اینجاست که می خواهند بودجه ی نیروهای مسلح و نهادهای امنیتی رو هم کم کنند ... فکر می کند این امنیتی که تو تهران دارند کشکی به دست آمده .... یک عده جان بر کف از سایر استان ها توی سایر استان ها دارند جون می دهند ، اینها دارند حالش رو می برند ...
> 
> دقت کردید ، هیچ تهرانی رو جدیدا نمی فرستند لب مرز به عنوان سرباز ....
> 
> _____-
> 
> یک واقعیت تاریخی ساده :
> 
> از لحاظ آماری ، بدترین پایتخت ایران ، تهران بوده ... از وقتی تهران شده پایتخت ، ایران روز به روز ذلیل تر شده ...


معلومه بودجه رو ندیدید.مقامات سپاه و نیروی انتظامی اعلام رضایت کردند البته سپاه با اون همه قرارداد خارج از بودجه معلومه که راضیه.
بودجه ارتش هم که بیشترین افزایش رو داشته 
فقط این وسط بسیج اعلام نارضایتی کرده به خاطر عدم افزایش بودجش


----------



## The SiLent crY

twilight said:


> سلام
> جالب ترش اینجاست که می خواهند بودجه ی نیروهای مسلح و نهادهای امنیتی رو هم کم کنند ... فکر می کند این امنیتی که تو تهران دارند کشکی به دست آمده .... یک عده جان بر کف از سایر استان ها توی سایر استان ها دارند جون می دهند ، اینها دارند حالش رو می برند ...
> 
> دقت کردید ، هیچ تهرانی رو جدیدا نمی فرستند لب مرز به عنوان سرباز ....
> 
> _____-
> 
> یک واقعیت تاریخی ساده :
> 
> از لحاظ آماری ، بدترین پایتخت ایران ، تهران بوده ... از وقتی تهران شده پایتخت ، ایران روز به روز ذلیل تر شده ...



آره . اکثر بچه های تهران یا با هر دوز و کلکی شده خودشون رو معاف می کنن . فقط توی آشنایان نزدیک من 2 نفر با پول و نقش بازی کردن معافی گرفتن و اگر هم نتونن معافی بگیرن با پارتی بازی خودشون رو میندازن تهران و خیلیاشون اصلا پادگان هم نمیرن بلکه میرن سر یه پروژه ای ، ازمایشگاهی یا مثل اینا .

از بین 10 - 15 دوست نزدیکی که من دارم تقریبا 80 - 90 درصدشون اینجوری خدمت کردن یا معاف شدن .


----------



## twilight

> فک کنم شما فقط نداری در ضمن فیلمی که گذاشته بودم سه دقیقه بود که با اینترنت 64 هم باز میکرد
> که چی بگیم ؟ یا حرفی رو نزنید یا اگه میزنید ناقص نزاریدش



سلام
دقیقا منظورتون از سه دقیقه چیه !؟

عزیز دل ، بودجه ی بسیج عملا 25 % کاهش پیدا کرده ... خیلی از اخبار و خبرها که برای امنیت ملی مورد استفاده می شوند از این بسیج هست ...



S00R3NA said:


> آره . اکثر بچه های تهران یا با هر دوز و کلکی شده خودشون رو معاف می کنن . فقط توی آشنایان نزدیک من 2 نفر با پول و نقش بازی کردن معافی گرفتن و اگر هم نتونن معافی بگیرن با پارتی بازی خودشون رو میندازن تهران و خیلیاشون اصلا پادگان هم نمیرن بلکه میرن سر یه پروژه ای ، ازمایشگاهی یا مثل اینا .
> 
> از بین 10 - 15 دوست نزدیکی که من دارم تقریبا 80 - 90 درصدشون اینجوری خدمت کردن یا معاف شدن .




سلام
همینجوری بگذره ، به جایی می رسیم که تهرانی ها رو با سنگ توی سایر شهرها می زنند .... باور کن ... همین حالاش هم خیلی ها دل خوشی از تهرانی ها ندارند ....

البته این بحث خوزستان تنها نیست ... سایر استان ها هم همی وضع رو دارند ولیکن نماینده هاشون عرضه نداشتند حرفی بزنند .... 

وقتی بنده می بینم وسط شهر رو می کنند و یک ماه به امون خدا ولش می کنند ولیکن تو تهران در عرض یک سال یک بزرگراه ( پل صدر ) به اون عظمت رو می سازند ، مسلما تو ذهنم قیاس می کنم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> دقیقا منظورتون از سه دقیقه چیه !؟
> 
> عزیز دل ، بودجه ی بسیج عملا 25 % کاهش پیدا کرده ... خیلی از اخبار و خبرها که برای امنیت ملی مورد استفاده می شوند از این بسیج هست ...


مدت زمانش رو عرض کردم که میشد حدود 15 مگابایت
نگفتید چه چیزی خواهیم گفت ؟


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> آره . اکثر بچه های تهران یا با هر دوز و کلکی شده خودشون رو معاف می کنن . فقط توی آشنایان نزدیک من 2 نفر با پول و نقش بازی کردن معافی گرفتن و اگر هم نتونن معافی بگیرن با پارتی بازی خودشون رو میندازن تهران و خیلیاشون اصلا پادگان هم نمیرن بلکه میرن سر یه پروژه ای ، ازمایشگاهی یا مثل اینا .
> 
> از بین 10 - 15 دوست نزدیکی که من دارم تقریبا 80 - 90 درصدشون اینجوری خدمت کردن یا معاف شدن .


من سرباز که بودم همه میگفتن فلان پادگانه تهران که هم رسته پادگان ما بود هتله

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

twilight said:


> سلام
> دقیقا منظورتون از سه دقیقه چیه !؟
> 
> عزیز دل ، بودجه ی بسیج عملا 25 % کاهش پیدا کرده ... خیلی از اخبار و خبرها که برای امنیت ملی مورد استفاده می شوند از این بسیج هست ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام
> همینجوری بگذره ، به جایی می رسیم که تهرانی ها رو با سنگ توی سایر شهرها می زنند .... باور کن ... همین حالاش هم خیلی ها دل خوشی از تهرانی ها ندارند ....



میدونم . حق هم دارن چون حقشون داره ضایع میشه .

به نظر من باید خدمت رو به قیمت بالایی بفروشن تا بچه مایه دارای وطن پرست رپر و روشن فکر تهران بخرن و از اون طرف به اون سربازای بیچاره ی شهرستانی که خدمت میکنن یه حقوق درست حسابی به علاوه تسهیلات بدن که بعد خدمت یه چیزی تو دستشون داشته باشن .

چرا یه سربازی که میره لب مرز یا تو بدترین اب و هوا 2 سال از بهترین سال های زندگیشو خدمت می کنه و با جونش بازی می کنه باید با یه بچه مایه دار که تو تهران به ظاهر خدمت می کنه یا معاف شده برابر باشه ؟


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> مدت زمانش رو عرض کردم که میشد حدود 15 مگابایت
> نگفتید چه چیزی خواهیم گفت ؟



سلام
چی چیزی !؟

خواستم یک چیزی بگم ، گفتم دور از شان ادب هست .... 

در ضمن با اینترنت 64 ، سرعت دانلود می شه 8 ( بخونید 7 ( 

حالا یک حساب و کتاب ساده کنیم اینجوری در میاد 

15*1024 = 15360

15360/7=2194

2194/60=36 

36 دقیقه طول می کشه ... 
البته باید دوباره چکش کنم


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Baraadaraan **** sucker ...
> 
> yadeton bashe inja che chiz haaii be man goftid ...
> 
> bezodi ... bezodi ... shoma roo zire ye kharvaar aaaaaaaannnn dafn khaaham kard ...
> 
> maaro ba arabha moghayese mikonid ... khak to sare kalle ki**ton konan ke be khodeton ehteraam nemizarid
> 
> vaghti ba aann shostameton dorost mishid !







Ostad said:


> فک نکنم من الان چک کردم مثه اینکه یوتیوب رفع ه فیلترشده؟



سلام . 

خواب دیدی خیر باشه


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> میدونم . حق هم دارن چون حقشون داره ضایع میشه .
> 
> به نظر من باید خدمت رو به قیمت بالایی بفروشن تا بچه مایه دارای وطن پرست رپر و روشن فکر تهران بخرن و از اون طرف به اون سربازای بیچاره ی شهرستانی که خدمت میکنن یه حقوق درست حسابی به علاوه تسهیلات بدن که بعد خدمت یه چیزی تو دستشون داشته باشن .
> 
> چرا یه سربازی که میره لب مرز یا تو بدترین اب و هوا 2 سال از بهترین سال های زندگیشو خدمت می کنه و با جونش بازی می کنه باید با یه بچه مایه دار که تو تهران به ظاهر خدمت می کنه یا معاف شده برابر باشه ؟


متاسفانه این مشکل کل سربازی تو ایران هست، مقامات ما و به طبعش نظامیهای ما خدمت به کشور (سربازی) رو با برده داری اشتباه گرفتن
این باعث شده خود ملت هم به چشم حقارت به سربازا نگاه کنن


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> خواب دیدی خیر باشه


سلام
نه برای چن لحظه فیلترش رو برداشتن بعد دوباره فیلتر شد


----------



## SOHEIL

mohsen said:


> سهیل داغ کردی. اینا که شخصیتشون همینه به دل نگیر
> راستی چطوری منبع تو میگه قاهر اصلی بزرگتره وقتی رئیس پروژه خودش گفته اون چیزی که رونمایی شد واقعی بود و نه ماکت؟



مدیر پروژه گوه خورد 

مدیر پروژه الان کجاست !؟

یه دونه زدن در کونش انداختنش بیرون

یه سری هم اینجا دور گرفتن که آی شما فلانید شما عربید 

بزودی می فهمیم کی عربه



S00R3NA said:


>



با شما نبودم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

SOHEIL said:


> مدیر پروژه گوه خورد
> 
> مدیر پروژه الان کجاست !؟
> 
> یه دونه زدن در کونش انداختنش بیرون
> 
> یه سری هم اینجا دور گرفتن که آی شما فلانید شما عربید
> 
> بزودی می فهمیم کی عربه


از کجا میدونی انداختنش بیرون؟


----------



## New

@*twilight*
markazet va shomare personelito baram ersal kon


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

این غربیا به شدت با ماندلا می جنگیدن و عین الان اسراییل از حکومت آپارتایدی تو آفریقای جنوبی دفاع می کردند سنداشم هست حتی تا پنج سال پیش ماندلا تو لیست سیاه تروریستی آمریکا بود.حالا که فت کرده این غربیا خودشون رو داعیه دار حمایت از آزادی و ماندلا اعلام میکنن و میرن آفریقای جنوبی ازش مدح و تمجید میکنن واز حکومت ایران به عنوان ناقض حقوق بشرانتقاد میکنن!انگار حکومتای دیکتاتوریی که اینا ازش دفاع میکنن مثل عربستان بحرین اردن و خیلی از کشورای دیگه مهد آزادی و دموکراسی هستن.و متاسفانه خیلی ها هم تو ایران گول اینا رو میخورن و فکر میکنن آمریکا پطروس فداکار راستگویی هست که به دنبال حقوق بشره تو جهان!

-------------------------------------------------------------

@ islam shall be winner pm bede karet daram

aghay soheil dastan chie belakhare in qahr 313 badbakht nmikhad sakhte beshe?


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

S00R3NA said:


> آره . اکثر بچه های تهران یا با هر دوز و کلکی شده خودشون رو معاف می کنن . فقط توی آشنایان نزدیک من 2 نفر با پول و نقش بازی کردن معافی گرفتن و اگر هم نتونن معافی بگیرن با پارتی بازی خودشون رو میندازن تهران و خیلیاشون اصلا پادگان هم نمیرن بلکه میرن سر یه پروژه ای ، ازمایشگاهی یا مثل اینا .
> 
> از بین 10 - 15 دوست نزدیکی که من دارم تقریبا 80 - 90 درصدشون اینجوری خدمت کردن یا معاف شدن .



منم میتونستم معاف کنم اما به خاطر عقیده ی مذهبیم رفتم سربازی و البته 2 سالم به جورایی عقب افتادم.اینو که گفتی خیلی اعصابم خورد شد اما مهم نیست بذار این بچه سوسولا حال دنیاشونو بکنن...
من خودم آدمیم که طبعا میبایست مثل هم شهریای تهرانیم تو حال و صفا و خوش گذرونی باشم اما راه هرکس فرق میکنه یه وجب آخرت به هزارتای دنیا نمیرزه

--------------------------------------------------------


darbarey in 2 ta ann rmi5 va abii 2 ta kale khare avazian akhrate gusfand

@islam shall be winner

on shodi lotfan pm bede kare mohm daram


----------



## haman10

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Come on!
> 
> @haman10 wanted to hit me with an Iranian drone last week, what happened to humanity after all?


no mate , i am not into wasting a missile 

i have a better option for u if u want to jihad !!! go to syria and meet allah in heaven by suicide bombing in front of iranian embassy 

joking .



SOHEIL said:


> یه سری هم اینجا دور گرفتن که آی شما فلانید شما عربید



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> no mate , i am not into wasting a missile
> 
> i have a better option for u if u want to jihad !!! go to syria and meet allah in heaven by suicide bombing in front of iranian embassy
> 
> joking .
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Their brain is not bigger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

twilight said:


> سلام
> دقیقا منظورتون از سه دقیقه چیه !؟
> 
> عزیز دل ، بودجه ی بسیج عملا 25 % کاهش پیدا کرده ... خیلی از اخبار و خبرها که برای امنیت ملی مورد استفاده می شوند از این بسیج هست ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام
> همینجوری بگذره ، به جایی می رسیم که تهرانی ها رو با سنگ توی سایر شهرها می زنند .... باور کن ... همین حالاش هم خیلی ها دل خوشی از تهرانی ها ندارند ....
> 
> البته این بحث خوزستان تنها نیست ... سایر استان ها هم همی وضع رو دارند ولیکن نماینده هاشون عرضه نداشتند حرفی بزنند ....
> 
> وقتی بنده می بینم وسط شهر رو می کنند و یک ماه به امون خدا ولش می کنند ولیکن تو تهران در عرض یک سال یک بزرگراه ( پل صدر ) به اون عظمت رو می سازند ، مسلما تو ذهنم قیاس می کنم ...


اين وسط ما كرجي ها بدبخت ترين قشر جامعه ايم.ميريم تهران،ميگن،طرف دهاتيه از شهرستان اومده.ميريم شهرستان،كينشون از تهراني ها رو سر ما خالي ميكنند

تازه از سال ٩٤ يا ٥ قراره كرج تو منطقه ١ سهميه بندي كنكور قرار بگيره!يعني با تهراني ها كنكور بديم...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> اين وسط ما كرجي ها بدبخت ترين قشر جامعه ايم.ميريم تهران،ميگن،طرف دهاتيه از شهرستان اومده.ميريم شهرستان،كينشون از تهراني ها رو سر ما خالي ميكنند.





delam sookht

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baradar

If this is true, people should drag Rouhani and Zarif out of their offices:

*Iran, UAE Close to Deal on Hormuz Islands*



> Iran and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) are close to reaching a deal
> 
> on returning three Iranian-occupied islands in the Persian Gulf to the UAE.
> 
> Sources close to the negotiations have stated that a deal
> 
> for the return of the strategic islands to the UAE was laid out during the recent visit of UAE Foreign Minister Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed al Nahyan to Tehran, and a response was presented during last week’s return visit by his Iranian counterpart, Mohammed Javad Zarif.



Iran, UAE Close to Deal on Hormuz Islands | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Their brain is not bigger


salam
befarmaid?
kari dashtid?

I just don't know how?




Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @islam shall be winner pm plz


Impossible for me or maybe I can't?
I am new here


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Islam shall be the winner said:


> salam
> befarmaid?
> kari dashtid?
> 
> I just don't know how?
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible for me or maybe I can't?
> I am new here


Ok duste aziz farda email midam behetun.Shabetun bekheyr


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Killing is distasteful.  ... 

Everybody should be given a chance. 


haman10 said:


> no mate , i am not into wasting a missile
> 
> i have a better option for u if u want to jihad !!! go to syria and meet allah in heaven by suicide bombing in front of iranian embassy
> 
> joking .
> 
> 
> 
> lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @*twilight*
> markazet va shomare personelito baram ersal kon



سلام
بنده عضو بسیج نیستم .... واقعیت هست ...



kollang said:


> اين وسط ما كرجي ها بدبخت ترين قشر جامعه ايم.ميريم تهران،ميگن،طرف دهاتيه از شهرستان اومده.ميريم شهرستان،كينشون از تهراني ها رو سر ما خالي ميكنند
> 
> تازه از سال ٩٤ يا ٥ قراره كرج تو منطقه ١ سهميه بندي كنكور قرار بگيره!يعني با تهراني ها كنكور بديم...



سلام

البته بنده توی امتحانات نهایی دوران دبیرستان هیچ شانسی برای خودم متصور نبودم .... ولیکن از یک جایی سوالات امتحانات تهران که به صورت دوره ای برگزار می شد رو گیر آوردم .... بعد فقط همونها و جوابهاشون رو خوندم ... رفتم امتحان دادم ، قبول شدم !!!!

حالا هم که می خواهند با معدل کنند ... فقط مشکل اینجاست این امتحانات نهایی توسط تهرانی ها سوالش طرح میشه که .... 

نمایندگان سایر شهرستان ها هم سرشون کلاه رفته و خودشون خبر ندارند ...


----------



## twilight

سلام

امثال بنده ، امل بودن ، افراطی بودن ، عهد حجری بودن رو به این نوع با فرهنگ بودن ترجیح می دهیم ...

فرناندا لیما صفحه فیس بوکش را مسدود کرد! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

همین فرهنگ فحش دادن و پز روشنفکری دادنشون هست که کشور رو این 150 ساله تو یک دور باطل رسونده ... 

باهاشون هم منطقی صحبت کنی ، مثل هورد مغولی حمله می کنند و ترور شخصیتت می کنند .... 

دوستان ، خودتون بیاید اعتراف کنید اگه پست دادید تو این صفحات مسی ، یا لیما .... 

!؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> امثال بنده ، امل بودن ، افراطی بودن ، عهد حجری بودن رو به این نوع با فرهنگ بودن ترجیح می دهیم ...
> 
> فرناندا لیما صفحه فیس بوکش را مسدود کرد! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


اصلا تعجب نداره، نمونه شون همین ابی خودمون هست که جز توهین کردن چیز دیگه ای ازش بر نمیاد
قضیه این فیس بوک سخنگوی وزارت خارجه جالبه، اون اوائل که چپ و راست تایید میشد صفحه متعلق به خودشه
از وزیر امور خارجه الگو گرفته، ...
بعد گفتن که صفحشون هک شده، حالا هم که به کل زده زیر همه چی میگه من اصلا صفحه ای توی فیس بوک ندارم
دیپلماسی اعتدال یا فیس بوکی
----------------------------
اینم از جدیدترین نتایج تفاهم نامه
هند فعلا پرداخت پول نفت ایران به دلار را آغاز نمی‌کند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

twilight said:


> سلام
> بنده عضو بسیج نیستم .... واقعیت هست ...
> 
> 
> 
> سلام
> 
> البته بنده توی امتحانات نهایی دوران دبیرستان هیچ شانسی برای خودم متصور نبودم .... ولیکن از یک جایی سوالات امتحانات تهران که به صورت دوره ای برگزار می شد رو گیر آوردم .... بعد فقط همونها و جوابهاشون رو خوندم ... رفتم امتحان دادم ، قبول شدم !!!!
> 
> حالا هم که می خواهند با معدل کنند ... فقط مشکل اینجاست این امتحانات نهایی توسط تهرانی ها سوالش طرح میشه که ....
> 
> نمایندگان سایر شهرستان ها هم سرشون کلاه رفته و خودشون خبر ندارند ...




سلام 
تقلب که حرامه این یک

دو یعنی درس شما انقد بد بود؟



twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> 
> 
> فرناندا لیما صفحه فیس بوکش را مسدود کرد! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك




خاک بر سر چیز نشور بی فرهنگ مغولشون .جالبه اینا که اکثرا یه مشت تازه به دوران رسیده هستند ادعای آدم بودنشون میشه.من 4 سال پیش یه پیج فیس بوک با اسم خودم ساختم اما انقد ارازل و اوباش فیس بوک دیدم مدت هاس فیس بوک نمیرم


----------



## spiderkiller

یک نکته بسیار باحال در مورد جنگ سوریه. امکان نداره حزب الله 24 ساعت توی یک جبهه درگیر باشه و اونجا رو محاصره نکنه نمونه اش هم امروز توی قلمون یکی از بزرگترین درگیری ها کمتر از یک روز به محاصره ختم شد. حالا قصدم از گفتن این چی بود ؟ که بگم این سبک کاملا ایرانیه که داره توسط حزب الله پیاده میشه. این سبک قدیمی ترین سبک جنگ های نامتقارن هست از زمان اولین لشکرکشی رم به شرق زمانی که پادشاه ایران داریوش بود سورنا به عنوان تنها فرمانده ایرانی که جلوی ارتش شکست ناپذیر رم ایستاد با همین تاکتیک بلایی سر رم اورد که در تاریخشون ثبت شد. بعد از اون این سبک در مقابل اعراب هم استفاده شد که به خاطر عدم انگیزه بالا و مسائل دیگه شکست خورد این سبک یکی از بزرگترین عوامل موفقیت های نادر هم بود بعد از اون هم در جنگ دوم جهانی المانی ها از این سبک استفاده میکردن ما هم توی جنگ 8 ساله نمونه های زیادی اینطوری پیاده کردیم ولی الان میبینم حزب الله داره به شدت این سبک رو استفاده میکنه واقعا برام جالبه تا حدی این عربا کم اوردن مخصوصا اون روز های اول وقتی محاصره میشدن میومدن تو کلیپ هاشون جیغ میزدن . این درگیری دیروز رو که دنبال میکردم گفتم بعیده بتونن این جبهه رو محاصره کنن ولی وقتی تونستن گفتم بیام بگم فردا پسفردا این سبک رو واسه خودشون برندارن .


----------



## mohsen

spiderkiller said:


> یک نکته بسیار باحال در مورد جنگ سوریه. امکان نداره حزب الله 24 ساعت توی یک جبهه درگیر باشه و اونجا رو محاصره نکنه نمونه اش هم امروز توی قلمون یکی از بزرگترین درگیری ها کمتر از یک روز به محاصره ختم شد. حالا قصدم از گفتن این چی بود ؟ که بگم این سبک کاملا ایرانیه که داره توسط حزب الله پیاده میشه. این سبک قدیمی ترین سبک جنگ های نامتقارن هست از زمان اولین لشکرکشی رم به شرق زمانی که پادشاه ایران داریوش بود سورنا به عنوان تنها فرمانده ایرانی که جلوی ارتش شکست ناپذیر رم ایستاد با همین تاکتیک بلایی سر رم اورد که در تاریخشون ثبت شد. بعد از اون این سبک در مقابل اعراب هم استفاده شد که به خاطر عدم انگیزه بالا و مسائل دیگه شکست خورد این سبک یکی از بزرگترین عوامل موفقیت های نادر هم بود بعد از اون هم در جنگ دوم جهانی المانی ها از این سبک استفاده میکردن ما هم توی جنگ 8 ساله نمونه های زیادی اینطوری پیاده کردیم ولی الان میبینم حزب الله داره به شدت این سبک رو استفاده میکنه واقعا برام جالبه تا حدی این عربا کم اوردن مخصوصا اون روز های اول وقتی محاصره میشدن میومدن تو کلیپ هاشون جیغ میزدن . این درگیری دیروز رو که دنبال میکردم گفتم بعیده بتونن این جبهه رو محاصره کنن ولی وقتی تونستن گفتم بیام بگم فردا پسفردا این سبک رو واسه خودشون برندارن .


والا من که اطلاعی از نحوه جنگ ایرانیان باستان ندارم ولی میدونم این ارتش سوریه چند هفته است داره ذره ذره مناطق اطراف قلمون رو پس میگیره
توی جنگ قبلی هم همین طور بود ارتش سوریه طی چند هفته محاصره شهر رو کامل کرد حذب الله فقط بیرون شهر باقی موند تا محاصره از طریق مرز لبنان شکسته نشه


----------



## twilight

تفاوت بودجه نهادها و وزارت‌خانه‌های احمدی‌نژاد با روحانی+ جداول - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


سلام

عملا دیگه دست ها رو بالا برده ...

البته این تابناک حرف مفت می زنه ... بودجه ی وزارت دفاع پارسال 36 هزار میلیارد تومان بود نه 136 هزارمیلیارد تومان ...

وزارت کشور رو هم کم کرده ... 

فقط وزارت اطلاعات رو زیاد کرده که احتمالا می خواد به سبک دولت هاشمی و خاتمی عمل کنه ...



Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> سلام
> *تقلب که حرامه این یک
> 
> دو یعنی درس شما انقد بد بود؟*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خاک بر سر چیز نشور بی فرهنگ مغولشون .جالبه اینا که اکثرا یه مشت تازه به دوران رسیده هستند ادعای آدم بودنشون میشه.من 4 سال پیش یه پیج فیس بوک با اسم خودم ساختم اما انقد ارازل و اوباش فیس بوک دیدم مدت هاس فیس بوک نمیرم



سلام
تقلب که نیست ... نمونه سوال رو خوندم !! 

البته فقط حسابان بود که بنده کلا سر کلاسش در حال چرت زدن بودم ... کلا تا قبل از دوران ما ، دوم و سوم ریاضی همیشه بالاترین ها توی دبیرستان ما بودند ، بعدش که ما اومدیم ، شدند بی انضباط ترین ها .... 
البته بنده بی تقصیر بودم و هستم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

اینم جدول تفاوت بودجه بین سالهای 92 و 93
ظاهرا منبعش تسنیم هست
این وسط چند قلمش دیگه خیلی جالب بود

وزارت دفاع: 84% کاهش یا به روایت دوستمون 43% کاهش
وزارت ارتباطات: 40% کاهش
وزارت کشاورزی:51% کاهش
وزارت خارجه: 15% افزایش

اگر آقای روحانی وزارت دفاع رو منحل میکرد، سنگین تر بودیم
ضمن این که چشم کشاورزامون روشن
اگر آقای احمدی نژاد خانوادگی میرفت نیویورک، ظاهرا این جنابان تصمیم دارن آشناهاشونم اضافه کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام

کری در کنگره اطمینان داد که برنامه ی هسته ای ایران با این توافق بی خاصیت شده ...

و بلافاصله از موشک های ایران ابراز نگرانی کرد ...

یعنی روحانی ، این موشک ها رو هم مثل هسته ای ، نابود کن ...


اگر جلیلی یک دهم این امتیازات را در آلماتی می‌داد، الان رئیس‌جمهور بود - مشرق نیوز
| mashreghnews.ir




> وزارت دفاع: 84% کاهش یا به روایت دوستمون 43% کاهش





> بودجه نظامی سال 93 کشور از 5 میلیارد دلار به 800 میلیون دلار رسیده شما دست از هزیان گویی بر نمی دارید
> رسما به جز تولید سلاح سبک هیچ چیزی تولید انبوه نخواهد شد




@SOHEIL 

کجایی برادر !؟
دیگه دست از سر قاهر و بال پرنده و امثالهم بردار .... ماهواره که هیچ ... با این بودجه دیگه نمی تونییم گلوله کلاش تولید کنیم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

دوستان 
وقت کردید یکم از دولت جدید انتقاد کنید


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

سلام دوستان تشریف بیارید اینجا یه چیز خیلی توپ گذاشتم 
Civil Conflict in Syria | News & Discussions: Thread 2. | Page 570


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> وزارت دفاع: 84% کاهش یا به روایت دوستمون 43% کاهش





Ostad said:


> دوستان
> وقت کردید یکم از دولت جدید انتقاد کنید




سلام

عزیز ،ما داریم انتقاد می کنیم .... اگه به مرحله ی تخریب کردن برسیم ، این دولت هم می باست مثل خانم مییا ( همین برزیلیه ) صفحه ی فیس بوکش رو تخته کنه و بره ....

جک جالبی شده ... یه کاریت می کنم که مثل میلایا خودت صفحه ت رو ببندی بری
___________
والله ، موقع محمود ما که تو ایران زندگی می کنیم و قراره توش هم بمیریم ، فقط داغ اقتصاد رو داشیتم ... این روحانی ، هم داغ تمامیت ارضی ، هم داغ صنایع دفاعی ، هم داغ حیثیت ملی ، هم داغ بازگشت آقازاده ها و .... رو بهش اضافه کرده ...

اقتصاد هم که هیچی نشده ...


دامادمان که به اصطلاح از این نیمه سبزی ها بود و بعد شد بنفش ، امروز دهانش باز مانده بود که این کارها یعنی چی ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> کری در کنگره اطمینان داد که برنامه ی هسته ای ایران با این توافق بی خاصیت شده ...
> 
> و بلافاصله از موشک های ایران ابراز نگرانی کرد ...
> 
> یعنی روحانی ، این موشک ها رو هم مثل هسته ای ، نابود کن ...
> 
> 
> اگر جلیلی یک دهم این امتیازات را در آلماتی می‌داد، الان رئیس‌جمهور بود - مشرق نیوز
> | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Soheil
> 
> کجایی برادر !؟
> دیگه دست از سر قاهر و بال پرنده و امثالهم بردار .... ماهواره که هیچ ... با این بودجه دیگه نمی تونییم گلوله کلاش تولید کنیم ...


من پدرم تو وزارت كشاورزي كار ميكنه.
دليل اينكه بودجه ي كشاورزي اينقدر كم شده اينه كه چيني ها قراره ما رو فاينانس كنند.براي همين بودجه اي كه دولت به وزارت خونه ميده كم شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

kollang said:


> من پدرم تو وزارت كشاورزي كار ميكنه.
> دليل اينكه بودجه ي كشاورزي اينقدر كم شده اينه كه چيني ها قراره ما رو فاينانس كنند.براي همين بودجه اي كه دولت به وزارت خونه ميده كم شده



سلام
اگه تو از چین فاینانس دیدی ، ما رو خبر کن ...

یحتمل می گند زمین ها رو بدید ، کارگر از چین میاریم تا بکارنشون ، بعد باید خودتون هم پول کارگرها و خورد و خوراکشون رو بدید ..... 

همین جور پیش بره ، باید مرگ بر چین هم رو به راه کنیم و یکجوری دم این چینی ها رو ببریم که دیگه بر نگردند 

من هر جور نگاه می کنم دلیل رابطه با هند رو نمی فهمم ، نفت رو می بره و به جاش محصولات کشاورزی اونم از هر نوع که دلش بخواد و پائین ترین کیفیت با قیمت بالاتر می ده ... 

خب ، این نفت 10 میلیون سال زیر زمین بود ، 10 سال دیگه هم روش ، یعنی مجبورند به زور ازتوش نفت بکشند بیرون !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

twilight said:


> سلام
> اگه تو از چین فاینانس دیدی ، ما رو خبر کن ...
> 
> یحتمل می گند زمین ها رو بدید ، کارگر از چین میاریم تا بکارنشون ، بعد باید خودتون هم پول کارگرها و خورد و خوراکشون رو بدید .....
> 
> همین جور پیش بره ، باید مرگ بر چین هم رو به راه کنیم و یکجوری دم این چینی ها رو ببریم که دیگه بر نگردند
> 
> من هر جور نگاه می کنم دلیل رابطه با هند رو نمی فهمم ، نفت رو می بره و به جاش محصولات کشاورزی اونم از هر نوع که دلش بخواد و پائین ترین کیفیت با قیمت بالاتر می ده ...
> 
> خب ، این نفت 10 میلیون سال زیر زمین بود ، 10 سال دیگه هم روش ، یعنی مجبورند به زور ازتوش نفت بکشند بیرون !؟


من اينو از پدرم شنيدم.دليلي هم نداره كه به من دروغ بگه.اتفاقا خودش تو چند تا از اون جلسه ها شركت كرده.والله نميدونم چه طور بايد ثابت كنم.اصلا بايد اثبات كنم؟خواستي باور كن،خواستي باور نكن.چين در حد وسيعي تو بخش كشاورزي ايران سرمايه گزاري ميكنه.فكر كنم اين يكي از وعده هاي جناب رييس جمهور هم بوده

ويرايش:راستي سلام

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

kollang said:


> من اينو از پدرم شنيدم.دليلي هم نداره كه به من دروغ بگه.اتفاقا خودش تو چند تا از اون جلسه ها شركت كرده.والله نميدونم چه طور بايد ثابت كنم.اصلا بايد اثبات كنم؟خواستي باور كن،خواستي باور نكن.چين در حد وسيعي تو بخش كشاورزي ايران سرمايه گزاري ميكنه.فكر كنم اين يكي از وعده هاي جناب رييس جمهور هم بوده



سلام
کلا به چینی ها اعتمادی ندارم .... 

والله ، جناب رئیس جمهور و اطرافیانش تو موقع انتخابات داشتن سایه چین و روسیه رو می زدند ، بعیده که چنین وعده ای داده باشه ... کلا وعده های جناب روحانی رو دنبال نکردم 

ما هم بدمون نمیاد کشاورزهای کشور اوضاعشون خوب بشه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> عزیز ،ما داریم انتقاد می کنیم .... اگه به مرحله ی تخریب کردن برسیم ، این دولت هم می باست مثل خانم مییا ( همین برزیلیه ) صفحه ی فیس بوکش رو تخته کنه و بره ....
> 
> جک جالبی شده ... یه کاریت می کنم که مثل میلایا خودت صفحه ت رو ببندی بری
> ___________
> والله ، موقع محمود ما که تو ایران زندگی می کنیم و قراره توش هم بمیریم ، فقط داغ اقتصاد رو داشیتم ... این روحانی ، هم داغ تمامیت ارضی ، هم داغ صنایع دفاعی ، هم داغ حیثیت ملی ، هم داغ بازگشت آقازاده ها و .... رو بهش اضافه کرده ...
> 
> اقتصاد هم که هیچی نشده ...
> 
> تو دوران محمود که دلار شده بود 3600 ، بودجه رو با دلار 2500 بست و حقوق ها رو 25 درصد افزایش داد و این همه فحش خورد ، این یکی با دلار 2900 ، بودجع رو با دلار 2690 تومنی بسته و حقوق ها رو قراره 18درصد افزایش بده ولیکن فراره مالیات ها و حق بیمه ها و بازنشستگی و امثالهم رو هم زیاد کنه و یارانه رو قطع کنه و به جاش هر فصل سبد کالا بده ( احتمالا 10 کیلو برنج ، 5 کیلو روغن و دو کیلو قند می دهند )
> 
> ....
> 
> دامادمان که به اصطلاح از این نیمه سبزی ها بود و بعد شد بنفش ، امروز دهانش باز مانده بود که این کارها یعنی چی ....


سلام
قبل از دونستن اینکه سبد کالا اصن چیه آیا قراره به مردم کمک کنه یا نه شروع کردید به سیاه نمایی
محمود؟ احمدی نژاد و حامیانش باید تاوان 4 سال عمر مردم ایران رو پس بدن و خواهند داد.


----------



## spiderkiller

atatwolf said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, old man, what is the deal?


----------



## haman10

Falon said:


> Haman, mardak, chera az posht khanjar mizani dar oon website dige ? dige haminid dige, yek mosht ensanhaye na paak va bi vojdaan.



yep


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@haman10
man emruz mikhatam inja nayam karam ziade amma didam ina 12 safhe harf zadan va bahso keshundan be sunni shie manam majbur shodam yeki yeki chizayi ro ke ina migoftan tarjime konan va jvab bedam to ham ke nabudi.. alan be andazeye ye hafte kar kardan khastam
chera to nayumadi javab bedi??
man masalan mikhatsma emruz inja nayam va javab bedam...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @haman10
> man emruz mikhatam inja nayam karam ziade amma didam ina 12 safhe harf zadan va bahso keshundan be sunni shie manam majbur shodam yeki yeki chizayi ro ke ina migoftan tarjime konan va jvab bedam to ham ke nabudi.. alan be andazeye ye hafte kar kardan khastam
> chera to nayumadi javab bedi??
> man masalan mikhatsma emruz inja nayam va javab bedam...



kheyli halam bade ..... 

sarma khordam dar hade 2014 brazil worldcup !!!


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> kheyli halam bade .....
> 
> sarma khordam dar hade 2014 brazil worldcup !!!



Khoda shafat bede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

> حبیب آغاجری، دیگر نماینده این استان نیز «رعایت نشدن عدالت در تخصیص بودجه به استان خوزستان» را دلیل استعفای نمایندگان خوزستان در مجلس برشمرد و با اشاره به وعده‌های انتخاباتی حسن روحانی تصریح کرد: *آقای روحانی در زمان تبلیغات انتخابات ریاست‌جمهوری وعده داده بود 3 درصد از درآمدهای نفتی را به استان خوزستان اختصاص دهد اما امروز شاهدیم این امر محقق نشده است.* به گفته وی، دولت در تنظیم لایحه بودجه 93 عدالت را در بودجه تخصیص‌یافته به استان خوزستان رعایت نکرده است. طوری که در مقایسه بین استان‌های هم‌ردیف با استان خوزستان، اختلافات بسیاری از لحاظ بودجه‌ای وجود دارد. طبق این گزارش، پس از این اقدام نمایندگان خوزستان، محمد دهقان عضو هیات رئیسه مجلس از طرف علی لاریجانی رئیس مجلس نزد این نمایندگان رفته و وساطت کرد تا در جلسه علنی ديروز حضور یابند. نمایندگان خوزستان نیز به این خاطر به جلسه پارلمان بازگشتند.


تحریم شهرستان‌ها در بودجه 93 - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

___________________________________

کردها هم استعفا كردند

مازنی‌ها: حقمان را می‌گیریم

استعفای 7 نماینده لر



> به نظر می‌رسد نوع بودجه‌نویسی دولت یازدهم و عدم اختصاص منابع مالی به مناطق محروم بیش از آنكه ناشی از محدودیت‌های مالی دولت باشد (آنگونه که مقامات دولتی ادعا کرده‌اند) به نگاه تمرکزگرایانه کارشناسان اقتصادی دولت بازمی‌گردد. رویکردی که در دولت‌های سازندگي و اصلاحات بشدت مورد حمایت قرار گرفته و موجبات عقب‌ماندگی مضاعف مناطق محروم در اقصی نقاط کشور شده بود.



___________________________________________________________________

اوباما اگر نوکر می‌خواهد روی ما حساب کند! - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

_____________

وقتی ناموس مردم سوریه حلال می‌شود! - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir



> فروش هر نوع لباس از لباس‌های زنانه در ویترین‌های فروشگاه‌ها ممنوع است؛ خیاطی‌های زنان نیز باید کاملاً به‌روی مردان بسته باشد و زنان نباید به پزشکان مرد نیز مراجعه کنند. اخیراً حتی داعش در حکمی صرف رفتن زنان به‌نزد پزشک چه زن باشد یا مرد را جایز نمی‌دانند، آنها عملهای ارتودنسی زنان را ممنوع کرده‌اند، چرا که مدعی هستند این عملها باعث جذب مردان به‌سمت آنها می‌شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> تحریم شهرستان‌ها در بودجه 93 - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir_________________________________
> کردها هم استعفا كردند
> مازنی‌ها: حقمان را می‌گیریم
> استعفای 7 نماینده لر


البته من مخالف اینجور نگاه فرقه ای و سطحی نگر به بودجه هستم ، ولی وقتی جناب رئیس جمهور برای پیروزی توی انتخابات همچین وعده و وعیدهایی میده باید پاش وایسه
-----------------------------------------------------------------
جلل الخالق، این درخت اون بالا آب از کجا گیرش میاد
http://irinn.ir/sitefiles/13920920/Video/3033457.flv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

suburbs of tehran 

we are that cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

واشنگتن: ایران پس از ۶ ماه گرفتار مخمصه عمیق‌تری می‌شود/ تحریم‌ها تشدید می‌شود






mohsen said:


> البته من مخالف اینجور نگاه فرقه ای و سطحی نگر به بودجه هستم ، ولی وقتی جناب رئیس جمهور برای پیروزی توی انتخابات همچین وعده و وعیدهایی میده باید پاش وایسه
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> جلل الخالق، این درخت اون بالا آب از کجا گیرش میاد
> http://irinn.ir/sitefiles/13920920/Video/3033457.flv



عزیز ، نگاه سطحی نگر نیست ...

به بهانه ی کمبود بودجه ی عمرانی ، تمام بودجه ی شهرستان ها و استان های دور دست رو حذف کردند و می گند می خوایم مال تهران و چند شهر بزرگ رو تکمیل کنیم ....

خب ، اگه نمی خواند سطحی نگری کنند ، بیاند مال استان هایی مثل خوزستان ، لرستان ، کردستان و امثالهم رو تکمیل کنند و طرح های عمرانی تهران رو متوقف کنند ....

بازی با کلمات هم حدی داره ...

______________________________
ته و توی این مسکن اجتماعی رو در آوردیم .....
*
طرح مسکن اجتماعی دولت تدبیر و امید :

خانه های 30-35 متری برای زوج های جوان بدون بچه 
خانه های 35-50 متری برای زوج های جوان بچه دار 

به صورت استیجاری و به مدت محدود ( احتمالا زیر 5 سال ) *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> View attachment 11595
> 
> 
> suburbs of tehran
> 
> we are that cool



Persian Gulf lake 

I see that from my place every day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Persian Gulf lake
> 
> I see that from my place every day



khosh be halet 

manam sobha ba sedaye booghe mashina bidar misham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

S00R3NA said:


> Persian Gulf lake
> 
> I see that from my place every day


no it is Arabian gulf 
hehe, just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> no it is Arabian gulf
> hehe, just kidding



lol , he will ignore this cause your are indian  

a turk member did the exact same thing , some iranian members wanted to hang him high 

anyway , let the kidding aside , contribute more on this thread 

==========================

so whats up with your mars-rover thing ? heard its doing great right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> عزیز ، نگاه سطحی نگر نیست ...
> 
> به بهانه ی کمبود بودجه ی عمرانی ، تمام بودجه ی شهرستان ها و استان های دور دست رو حذف کردند و می گند می خوایم مال تهران و چند شهر بزرگ رو تکمیل کنیم ....
> 
> خب ، اگه نمی خواند سطحی نگری کنند ، بیاند مال استان هایی مثل خوزستان ، لرستان ، کردستان و امثالهم رو تکمیل کنند و طرح های عمرانی تهران رو متوقف کنند ....
> 
> بازی با کلمات هم حدی داره ...


به این خاطر میگم سطحی چون به حجم سرمایه گذاری ها توی خوزستان توجه نمیکنید، پس اون استانهایی که هیچ صنعتی توشون نیست چی باید بگن، اونام میان میگن با سرمایه های ما توی استان خوزستان پتروشیمی ایجاد شده، با این رویه به غیر از یکی دو استان همه نمایندگان باید استعفا بدن
فعلا که نفت تحریمه و استان بوشهری ها که گاز و نفت هر دو رو دارن بیشتر از خوزستان میتونن از این ادعاها داشته باشن

البته من نمیدونم این دولت چه غلطی داره میکنه که همه کارهای عمرانی رو تعطیل کرده وزارت خونه های زیربناییمون هم که بودجشون نصف شده، وزارت دفاع هم که کم مونده یه قفل بزنن بهش و همه رو بفرستن مرخصی بعد از اون طرف دم از افزایش یارانه ها و سبد کالای اضافی میزنن (با خزانه ای که خالی بود) احتمالا در نظر دارن همه بوجه رو صرف بخور بخور کنن تا وقتی که نفت تموم بشه و بعد برای گدایی چند میلیون دلار کمک سالیانه آمریکا علم رابطه با آمریکا رو هوا کنن
کلا من در حال حاضر سرشار از امید هستم، کاش این شیش ماه زودتر تموم میشد


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> به این خاطر میگم سطحی چون به حجم سرمایه گذاری ها توی خوزستان توجه نمیکنید، پس اون استانهایی که هیچ صنعتی توشون نیست چی باید بگن، اونام میان میگن با سرمایه های ما توی استان خوزستان پتروشیمی ایجاد شده، با این رویه به غیر از یکی دو استان همه نمایندگان باید استعفا بدن
> فعلا که نفت تحریمه و استان بوشهری ها که گاز و نفت هر دو رو دارن بیشتر از خوزستان میتونن از این ادعاها داشته باشن
> 
> البته من نمیدونم این دولت چه غلطی داره میکنه که همه کارهای عمرانی رو تعطیل کرده وزارت خونه های زیربناییمون هم که بودجشون نصف شده، وزارت دفاع هم که کم مونده یه قفل بزنن بهش و همه رو بفرستن مرخصی بعد از اون طرف دم از افزایش یارانه ها و سبد کالای اضافی میزنن (با خزانه ای که خالی بود) احتمالا در نظر دارن همه بوجه رو صرف بخور بخور کنن تا وقتی که نفت تموم بشه و بعد برای گدایی چند میلیون دلار کمک سالیانه آمریکا علم رابطه با آمریکا رو هوا کنن
> کلا من در حال حاضر سرشار از امید هستم، کاش این شیش ماه زودتر تموم میشد



سلام
اگه صنعت نفت رو می گی که باید بگم اکثر متخصص هاش رو از خارج استان میارند ....

در ضمن ، صنعتی که درآمدش برای خود استان نباشه ( حتی 3 درصد درآمدش ) به درد لای جرز دیوار همی نمی خوره .... به جز اینکه دود و آلودگی به خوردمون بده ...

اون بوشهری ها که جالبند ( بی بخارند ) ، تا قبل از دولت محمود ، از عسلویه گاز می کشیدند و می بردند تهران و مناطق شمالی کشور و برای اون مناطق گاز کشی می کردند ولیکن به بهانه ی نبود توجیح اقتصادی خود شهرهای استان بوشهر گاز نداشت و این ها مجبور بودن یا از کپسول گاز استفاده کنند یا از چوب و زغال و پهن گاو ( ملقب به گی گا )

حالا فرض کن یک سال نفت نبود ، اون 70 سال که نفت از خوزستان می رفت چی شد !؟

همین حالاش هم خوزستان بخش عظیمی از نیشکر و گندم کشور و محصولات کشاورزی کشور رو تامین کنه ...

*همین حالا هم خوزستان منابع معدنی زیادی داره و کارهای بزرگی توش می شه که برای کل کشور سود داره ولیکن در مورد تهران چی !؟ ایران خودرو و سایپا رو داره که دارند به کل کشور سود می رسونند*

*___________*

*به نظرم می خواند تحریم ها رو یکم کم کنند تا اموالشون رو به دلار تبدیل کنند و به سبک جنابان سلطنت طلب ، بروند خارج کشور و جیره ی مفت از غربی ها بگیرند و بشوند اپوزیسیون *


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> lol , he will ignore this cause your are indian
> 
> a turk member did the exact same thing , some iranian members wanted to hang him high
> 
> anyway , let the kidding aside , contribute more on this thread
> 
> ==========================
> 
> so whats up with your mars-rover thing ? heard its doing great right ?


then I better not crack jokes on this topic 

and yes it going great. 
btw, I am having my last exam tomorrow 
and have some plans. 
too excited

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

> *روحانی از احمدی‌نژاد بیاموزد! (طنز)*
> آقای روحانی اگر ذره‌ای به روش آقای احمدی‌نژاد توجه می‌کرد، درمی‌یافت که نباید بودجه را سر وقت قانونی به مجلس بدهد. اگر روحانی مثل احمدی‌نژاد هفته‌ها صبر می‌کرد و بودجه را با تأخیر و در یک دفتر چهل‌برگ به مجلس می‌داد، این‌طوری نمایندگان محترم به فکر استعفا کردن نمی‌افتادند!
> 
> ایسنا - طنز روز
> 
> رضا ساکی
> 
> راستش از دیشب دارم برای سلامتی آقای احمدی‌نژاد دعا می‌کنم و دائم می‌گویم خدا خیرت بدهد مرد با آن کار‌هایی که می‌کردی! از دیروز که خبر استعفای نمایندگان را خواندم، با خودم گفتم اگر آقای روحانی نخواهد از احمدی‌نژاد چیز بیاموزد، کلاهش پس معرکه مجلس است. به نظرم الآن وقت آن است که آقای روحانی دست‌کم یک جلسه با احمدی‌نژاد بگذارد و از تجربیات ارزشمندش درباره چگونه رفتار کردن با مجلس، بویژه مجلس نهم، استفاده کند. آقای روحانی اگر ذره‌ای به روش آقای احمدی‌نژاد توجه می‌کرد، درمی‌یافت که نباید بودجه را سر وقت قانونی به مجلس بدهد. اگر روحانی مثل احمدی‌نژاد هفته‌ها صبر می‌کرد و بودجه را با تأخیر و در یک دفتر چهل‌برگ به مجلس می‌داد، این‌طوری نمایندگان محترم به فکر استعفا کردن نمی‌افتادند!
> 
> آقای روحانی باید بپذیرد آقای احمدی‌نژاد در برخی مسائل استاد کامل هستند و همه باید شاگردی‌ ایشان را بکنند. مثلا الآن ممکن است آقای روحانی خیلی از دست نمایندگان ناراحت باشند یا هول کرده باشند و ذهن‌شان درگیر مخالفت‌های مجلس باشد، ولی اگر دیگران در شرایط آقای روحانی بودند، لابد می‌گفتند بگذارید آن‌قدر استعفا بکنند تا استعفادان‌شان بترکد!
> 
> به هر حال الآن دو پرونده در مجلس هست که خیلی مهم است؛ یکی پرونده کارت‌های هدیه سازمان تأمین اجتماعی و دیگری همین بودجه. پس بهتر است به جای این‌که صدای کارت‌های هدیه بیرون بیاید، صدای استقلال و غیرت و شجاعت و جسارت نمایندگان از مجلس به گوش برسد.
> 
> راستی می‌دانید برخی پرداخت‌هایی که به‌صورت کارت هدیه برای کمک به مردم محروم به نمایندگان داده شده، کدگذاری شده‌اند؟ آیا شما هم حدس می‌زنید یک نسخه‌ کدگذاری‌نشده‌ آن لیست یک جایی باشد؟ می‌دانید کجا؟ می‌دانید چه کسی ممکن نسخه‌ کدگذاری‌شده را داشته باشد؟ آیا شما هم به همان چیزی فکر می‌کنید که من فکر می‌کنم؟


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> lol , he will ignore this cause your are indian
> 
> *a turk member did the exact same thing *, some iranian members wanted to hang him high
> 
> anyway , let the kidding aside , contribute more on this thread



Is that Turk member...me ? 

But i said it's Turkish Gulf 

Anyways, in Turkey we refer to that region as "Gulf of Basra."

Basra Körfezi - Vikipedi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Is that Turk member...me ?
> 
> But i said it's Turkish Gulf
> 
> Anyways, in Turkey we refer to that region as "*Gulf of Basra*."
> 
> Basra Körfezi - Vikipedi


That's the heritage of Ottomans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام

حالا تو سیاست هم می خواین همون گند فیس بوک رو بزنید !؟
اگه جواب دارید بدید ، اگه ندارید هم مسخره بازی نکنید ...
شما با مسخره کردن به احمدی اومدید ،حالا می خواید با مسخره کردنش دهن بقیه رو ببندید !؟
مطمئنم این جناب ساکی هم یک *تهرونی* هست که می خواد با این جور سیاسی کاری ها دهن بقیه رو بنندند
_____________
اگر جرأت‌دارید برخلاف توافق عمل کنید، ببینید ما چه میکنیم - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
___________________


> دبیر مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام ادامه داد: این حرف‌هایی که آمریکایی‌ها می‌زنند نشان می‌دهد که نمی‌توانند تا آخر چنین مذاکرات سنگینی را با جمهوری اسلامی ایران به پایان برسانند.


____________________

جعفری: RQ170 به‌زودی رونمایی می‌شود - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> حالا تو سیاست هم می خواین همون گند فیس بوک رو بزنید !؟
> اگه جواب دارید بدید ، اگه ندارید هم مسخره بازی نکنید ...
> شما با مسخره کردن به احمدی اومدید ،حالا می خواید با مسخره کردنش دهن بقیه رو ببندید !؟
> مطمئنم این جناب ساکی هم یک *تهرونی* هست که می خواد با این جور سیاسی کاری ها دهن بقیه رو بنندند
> _____________
> اگر جرأت‌دارید برخلاف توافق عمل کنید، ببینید ما چه میکنیم - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
> ___________________
> 
> ____________________
> 
> جعفری: RQ170 به‌زودی رونمایی می‌شود - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


حالا مسئول گند فیسبوک شدیم ما؟
مگر چیز غیر واقع گفته ؟ تاخیر بودجه احمدی نژاد رو همه اطلاع دارن
فعلا این شمایید که دارید دهن ه همه رو میبندید این فقط یه مطلب طنزه نه بیشتر میخواید بریم ممنوع القلمش کنیم
احمدی نژاد یک فردی بود که یا از ناآگاهی یا از روی قصد ضررهای هنگفتی به مملکت ما زد


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> حالا مسئول گند فیسبوک شدیم ما؟
> مگر چیز غیر واقع گفته ؟ تاخیر بودجه احمدی نژاد رو همه اطلاع دارن
> فعلا این شمایید که دارید دهن ه همه رو میبندید این فقط یه مطلب طنزه نه بیشتر میخواید بریم ممنوع القلمش کنیم
> احمدی نژاد یک فردی بود که یا از ناآگاهی یا از روی قصد ضررهای هنگفتی به مملکت ما زد



سلام

باز سفسطه رو شروع کردید ....
این مطلب طنزتون هدف داره ... با این کار می خویاد دهن سایر استان ها رو ببندید که دنبال حقشون رو نگیرند .... 

بعدش هم ، ممنوع القلم ما نداریم ، این از ابداعات جناب روحانی برای سیاه نمای کردند هست که کسی بهش گیرنده این چه گندهایی هست که می زنی ... 

بعدش هم بودجه ای که جناب روحانی می نویسه و به نفع یک مکان های معلوم ، سایر مکان ها رو توش می زنه ، چه ربطی به زمان تحویل لایحه بودجه توسط احمدی نژاد داره ...

فرض می کنیم احمدی نژاد خود خود خود خود شیطان .... 

شیطان بودن احمدی نژاد دلیل بر گند زدن به مملکت توسط دولت جدید نمی شود ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

> عصرایران ؛ جعفر محمدی تاریخ انتشار: ۱۱ آذر ۱۳۹۲ - ۱۰:۴۳:* - نظارت مجلس بر همه امور کشور ، وظیفه ای است که بر دوش نمایندگان مردم گذاشته است. ایران هم کشوری است که هزاران مشکل و مساله حل نشده دارد و طبیعی است که باید بر اساس اهمیت و اولویت به آنها پرداخت تا مسیر پیشرفت کشور هموار شود. بدیهی است که اگر اولویت ها رعایت نشود و بدتر از آن، موضوعاتی که اساساً مسأله نیستند، دغدغه اصلی نمایندگان شود، کارهای اصلی بر زمین خواهند ماند و در جا خواهیم زد و یا حتی عقب خواهیم رفت.
> 
> یک مثال توسعه ای در این باره می زنیم: وقتی ماهاتیر محمد ، اداره امور کشور عقب افتاده مالزی را در حدود سه دهه پیش بر عهده گرفت ، از میان هزاران کاری که باید برای رشد کشور انجام می داد ، "احداث راه" را به عنوان زیر ساخت توسعه در اولویت قرار داد و هماهنگ با رشد شبکه مواصلاتی این کشور ، برنامه ریزی برای سایر بخش ها ( مانند توریسم ، صنعت ، تجارت و ... ) را در دستور کار قرار داد.
> 
> این موضوع ساده اما در مجلس ایران جدی گرفته نمی شود و متأسفانه ، شاهد آن هستیم که بخش مهمی از مجلسی ها بدون در نظر گرفتن شأن جایگاهی که دارند ، مسائل اصلی و مهم کشور را رها کرده و به موضوعات بی اهمیت چنان می پردازند که گویا کشورمان مشکلی جز آنچه آنان مشکل "می پندارند"، ندارد.
> 
> به عنوان مثال می توان به بازگشت به تحصیل دانشجویانی که در دوران احمدی نژاد از دانشگاه ها اخراج شده بودند اشاره کرد که از نظر تعدادی از مجلسی ها ، معضلی بزرگ پنداشته شده و آنان را به تکاپو واداشته که مجدداً این افراد را از تحصیل محروم کنند!
> واقعاً شرم آور است که کسی نماینده مردم باشد و به جای آن که در برابر تعدی احتمالی دولت به شهروندان ، مدافع حقوق موکلانش باشد ، خود را به آب و آتش بزند تا بلکه او هم نمکی بر زخم مردم بپاشد.
> 
> واقعاً این هایی که اخراج شده اند، مگر چه کرده بودند؟ چه جنایتی(!) از آن دانشجویان سر زده بود؟ گیریم که در دانشگاه ، تندروی هایی که مقتضای سن جوانی و دوران دانشجویی است انجام داده باشند. آیا سزایشان این است که با آینده شان که فرزندان و برادران و خواهران خودمان هستند این گونه بازی شود؟
> بله ، ممکن است زمانی جرمی رخ بدهد و دادگاه صالح بر مبنای قانون ، حکمی بدهد که لازم الاجراست و کسی در این مورد ، نمی تواند گریز از قانون را تجویز کند اما این که چند نفر در دوران احمدی نژاد ، آینده تعدادی دانشجو را بر باد داده اند ، نمی تواند ملاک عمل باشد و اتفاقاً خود این اخراج کنندگان باید جوابگو باشند که چرا ناراضی تراشی و بردن آبروی نظام را در دستور کار خود قرار داده بودند؟
> 
> آخر در کجای دنیا ، نمایندگان مجلس ، دور می افتند که نگذارند چند دانشجو ادامه تحصیل دهند؟ واقعاً تنگ نظری و بی ظرفیتی و حقیر اندیشی تا کی و کجا؟ باور کنید زور گفتن چند نماینده که قدرت قانونی زیادی دارند به چند دانشجوی بی پشت و پناه و عمدتاً غریب ، هنری نیست که بتوان بدان بالید.
> 
> یک مثال دیگر نیز دفن دو هنرمند ایرانی مقیم آمریکا در قطعه هنرمندان بهشت زهراست. چند وقت پیش دو هنرمند جوان رشته موسیقی در آمریکا به قتل رسیدند و اجساد آنها بعد از انتقال به ایران ، در قطعه هنرمندان دفن شد و اینجا بود که تعدادی از مجلسی ها ، بار دیگر احساس کردند که یکی از کارهای اولویت دارشان این است که مسوولان وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی را به مجلس احضار کنند و از آنان انتقاد و سوال کنند که چرا این دو هنرمند را در آن قطعه دفن کردید و کلی هم جار و جنجال رسانه ای در این باره به پا کنند؟
> 
> یا نماینده دیگری ، به "ویچت" - نرم افزاری که برای ارتباط افراد بر روی موبایل نصب می شود - گیر داده که چرا مردم دارند با "ویچت" با یکدیگر گفت و گو می کنند و نظایر این ها.
> 
> البته باید گفت وقتی بسیاری از مجلسی ها ، در امور مهم و اصلی کشور سر رشته ندارند و حتی عضو همیشه مخالف کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی ، بعد از سال ها هنوز بلد نیست ان.پی.تی را درست بنویسد، باید هم خود را به امور غیر مهم وپیش پا افتاده مشغول سازند و یا اگر نمی توانند گره از کار خلق بگشایند ، لااقل برایشان مشکل ایجاد کنند تا روزگارشان سپری شود و کاری هم کرده باشند!


موسسه نظرسنجی گالوپ: ایران، جزء 10 کشوری که مردمش زندگی مشقت باری دارند


----------



## twilight

> البته باید گفت وقتی بسیاری از مجلسی ها ، در امور مهم و اصلی کشور سر رشته ندارند و حتی عضو همیشه مخالف کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی ، بعد از سال ها هنوز بلد نیست ان.پی.تی را درست بنویسد، باید هم خود را به امور غیر مهم وپیش پا افتاده مشغول سازند و یا اگر نمی توانند گره از کار خلق بگشایند ، لااقل برایشان مشکل ایجاد کنند تا روزگارشان سپری شود و کاری هم کرده باشند!



کل چرندیاتش رو گفت ، تا آخرش بیاد با این یک پاراگراف بگه نماینده ها حق ندارند از حق و حقوق استان خودشون دفاع کنند ....

اینم قانون مداری آقایون ...


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@*Islam shall be the winner *
My email is ahlebaitghulam@gmail.com contact me


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> کل چرندیاتش رو گفت ، تا آخرش بیاد با این یک پاراگراف بگه نماینده ها حق ندارند از حق و حقوق استان خودشون دفاع کنند ....
> 
> اینم قانون مداری آقایون ...


این مطلب ماله چند روز قبل از ارائه بودجه س
اصن ربطی نداره به حقوق استان ها


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> موسسه نظرسنجی گالوپ: ایران، جزء 10 کشوری که مردمش زندگی مشقت باری دارند


من واقعا متاسفم برای کسانی که تا این حد حاضرا کشور خودشون رو خوار و ذلیل نشون بدن
موسسه گالوپ رفته با بی خانمانهای آمریکا که توی سرمای زیر صفر توی پیاده روها شب رو به روز میرسونن مصاحبه کنه؟
موسسه گالوپ رفته توی محله های فقیر نشین آمریکا مصاحبه کنه جایی که فحشا و موادر مخدر حکومت میکنه و پلیس حتی جرات نمیکنه توی این محلات راه بره؟
موسسه گالوپ رفته این کشورهای اسیای جنوب شرقی ببینه مردمش زیر تمام پلها الونک سازی کردن؟
موسسه گالوپ رفته ببینه مردم آفریقا در چه وضعی زندگی میکنن؟ یه نمونه مستند درباره نیجریه دیدم چیزی جز حکومت مطلقه مواد مخدر توی شهرهاشون نبود
موسسه گالوپ همه این کشورها رو حساب کرده و به ایران رسیده؟ چرا تعارف میکنید ایران رو اول میذاشتید و خلاص

با همین موسسه و آمارهاش خوش باشید که با این لایحه بودجه ای که امسال دیدیم حتم به یقین هدف غاعیتون هم همون هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Is that Turk member...me ?
> 
> But i said it's Turkish Gulf
> 
> Anyways, in Turkey we refer to that region as "Gulf of Basra."
> 
> Basra Körfezi - Vikipedi



1- yep you  do u remember someone didnt get the punchline ?  

2- WTF?  gulf of basra ? where did that come from ??

god why everyone hates the real name ?  

hehe !! @Sinan :

*Basra Körfezi* (Farsça: *خليج پارسی* Halîc-e Fars; Arapça: *الخليج الفارسي* El khalij'al-barsi) ya da tarihsel adıyla *Pers Körfezi*, Arabistan Yarımadası ile İranarasındaki körfez. Zengin petrol ve doğal gaz yataklarıyla bilinir.


lolllolllollloll


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> then I better not crack jokes on this topic
> 
> and yes it going great.
> btw, I am having my last exam tomorrow
> and have some plans.
> too excited



my exams are jus starting  i passed the mid-term ones now is the time for the finals ......

and after that i've sth called (basic science) exam in which if i fail .... okey i dont wanna get there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

دادگاه بیمه ایران: دریافت یک و نیم میلیارد تومان از متهم توسط مقام دولت سابق


----------



## Ostad

> *از دفتر خاطرات مسی*
> الف.راستگو
> امروز لابه لای سبزی خوردن هایی که خریده بودیم چند صفحه پیدا کردیم، بعد از خواندنشان متوجه شدیم اینها مربوط به دفترخاطرات اشخاص مختلف است. فقط نمی دانیم این ورق از دفتر خاطرات مسی و ایضا اوباما چطور به اینجا رسیده و لای سبزی خوردن هایمان چه می کند؟!
> 
> کاش بازم می شد روزنامه توقیف کنم!
> 
> واقعا نمی دونم این نماینده های مجلس از جونم چی می خوان؟! چند روز پیش توی سایت ها، خبری خوندنم که گفته بودن 37نماینده از من کارت هدیه گرفتن! اولش فکر کردم منظورشون اینه که چرا به بقیه شون کارت ندادم، واسه همین گفتم: "37نماینده غلط است، در دوره قبل 150 نماینده بن و کارت هدیه گرفتند."
> 
> حتی سریع زنگ زدم به بابک و بهش گفتم: "چیزی توی دست و بالت هست؟! کار خیر پیش اومده!"، اما بابک هم این روزها خسیس شده و بابک گذشته نیست ... حتی ازم پرسید یارانه ها رو کی واریز می کنن! فهمیدم نه تنها کشتی هاش به گل نشستن، بلکه هواپیماهاش هم رو باند موندن!
> 
> بعدش، بصورت اتفاقی متوجه شدم نماینده ها به خاطر این هدایا از من شاکی هستن! عجب دوره زمونه ای شده! هم هدیه بدی بهشون و هم از دستت شاکی بشن! ... خانمم هم چند ساعت پیش زنگ زد و حسابی شاکی بود، می گفت: "تو اگه پول داری چرا بهم ندادی واسه عروسی آبجیم یک ربع سکه بخرم؟! چرا همه پول ها رو به غریبه ها هدیه می دی؟!"
> 
> اصلا حوصله هیچ کاری رو ندارم ... خسته ام! ... یادش بخیر! ... قبلا که اینطور بی حوصله می شدم دو سه تا روزنامه رو توقیف می کردم و حالم خوب می شد! اما حالا اون کار رو هم نمی تونم بکنم ...
> 
> (از دفتر خاطرات یکی)
> 
> ***
> این بود معنای خصوصی سازی و اعتدال؟!
> 
> دلم خنک شد! اصلا همون روزی که گفته شده بود اجازه نمی دیم دلار بیاد زیر 3000تومن، باید بهش اخطار می دادیم! آخه این چه وضع اقتصاد هست؟! معنی تدبیر و امید این هست؟! آیا معنای اعتدال این هست که برای بهتر شدن زندگی شصت هفتاد میلیون نفر، بیایم و به اقتصاد ثبات بدیم و جلوی رانت خواری و سواستفاده های مالی عده قلیلی گرفته بشه؟!
> 
> اصلا خودم دوتا سکه تمام بهار داشتم و با وزیر شدن ایشون قیمت هر کدومشون سیصد چهارصدهزار تومنی ارزون شده؛ جواب خسارت من رو ایشون میده؟!
> 
> فضای اقتصاد رو اونقدر دولتی کردن که دیگه استعدادهایی همچون "جمشید بسم الله" هم توش نمی تونن ظاهر بشن! واقعا این بود معنای خصوصی سازی و اعتدال؟!
> 
> از همه این حرف ها گذشته؛ با وزیر شدن ایشون رسانه ها هم دیگه قدرت خودشون رو از دست دادن! یادش بخیر زمان اون آقایی که رفته است! اون موقع ها یک خبرگزای با یک اس ام اس می تونست قیمت دلار رو به بالای 4000تومن ببره! اما این روزها سایت ها دیگه نمی تونن از این کارها ببرن! آیا معنی اعتدال این بود که قدرت رسانه ها اینقدر پایین بیاد؟!
> 
> (از دفتر خاطرات یک نماینده)
> 
> ***
> 
> باز نتانیاهو زنگ می زنه و فوت می کنه!
> 
> بعد از صحبت کردن در مرکز سابان موسسه تحقیقاتی بروکینگر، حسابی مشوش بودم که یک وقت این صحبت ها به گوش ظریف نرسه که بعدش بگه: "خودت گفتی! تو هم مثل کری نزنی زیر حرفت ها!"
> 
> اما بعد از اینکه صحبت های خودم رو از تلویزیون ایران شنیدم. با خودم گفتم دمشون گرم! بعد از اون شاهکارشون در حذف فرناندا لیما، بخشی از صحبت های من رو هم فراموش کردن پخش کنن!
> 
> من توی حرف هام گفته بودم: "ایران در نهایت توافق هسته ای، غنی سازی را در خاک خود خواهد داشت."؛ فقط خدا که صهیونیست ها هم این جمله رو فراموش کنن پخش کنن، وگرنه نتانیاهو باز تا خودِ صبح بهم اس ام اس می ده و تک میزنه و اگه گوشی رو بردارم توی گوشی فوت میکنه، اگه هم بهش رد تماس بدم دوباره شاکی میشه!
> (از دفتر خاطرات اوباما)
> 
> ***
> 
> خوب شد جام جهانی در ایران نبود!
> 
> این روزها به ایران علاقه مند شدم، کلا آدم های عجیب و غریبی هستن! یک روز میان فحش می دن و روز بعد میان معذرت خواهی! حتی چندتا دختر هم واسه اینکه حسابی از دلم دربیارن ازم تقاضای ازدواج کرده بودن! راستشو بخواین دلیل بستن صفحه فیسبوکم هم همین بود! می ترسیدم خانومم این درخواست ها رو ببین و شر بشه!
> 
> امروز هم وقتی توی برنامه نود شنیدم که کفاشیان گفت: "شوخی های مردم با مسی از شدت علاقه است." و بعدش که متوجه شدم هواداران فردوسی پور در ورزشگاه لپش را کشیده اند، حسابی خوشحال شدم که جام جهانی در ایران برگزار نمی شود! وگرنه معلوم نبود اگر در جمع هوادرانم در ایران بودم، از شدت علاقه با من چه کارها که نمی کردند!
> (از دفتر خاطرات ل.مسی)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


>



lol 

======================
agha rasti ghataan shenidi ke zarif gofte amrika irano 3 daghighe ee poodr mikone ..... 

gand zad dadashemoon ..... shoma ke chapi hasti nazaret chie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

به نظر من حرف های ظریف به صورت نامناسب بازتاب داده شده. اقای ظریف تاکیدش بر وحدت و یکدست بودن مردم ایران بود که خودش هم اون رو بد بیان کرد. البته اگه بخواییم قدرت نظامی رو بسنجیم که ایران که هیچ امریکا اگه از داخل مشکلی نداشته باشن دنیا هم حریفشون نمیشه. یک تکنولوژی امریکا مثل ار کیو حداقل 15 سال از تمام کشور های دیگه جلو تره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> and after that i've sth called (basic science) exam in which if i fail .... okey i dont wanna get there


I know the feeling bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> ======================
> agha rasti ghataan shenidi ke zarif gofte amrika irano 3 daghighe ee poodr mikone .....
> 
> gand zad dadashemoon ..... shoma ke chapi hasti nazaret chie


chapi nemidunam yani chi.
vali in divare Zarif vagan kotahe.
to on jam goftesh ke amrica az godrate nezamiye Iran nemitarse balke az mellate Iran mitarse.khob in kojash bade man nemidunam.
pasokh zarif ro ham to post #4650 gozashte bodam inam gesmatish
zarif:


> آنقدر در این هفته جاروجنجال زیاد بود که فرصت نشد از حضور پرشور دانشجویان عزیز دانشگاه تهران از طیف ها و دیدگاه های سیاسی مختلف در برنامه سخنرانی هفته قبل سپاسگزاری نمایم و از محبت ها و بزرگواری های آنها که به هیچ وجه خود را شایسته آن نمی دانم تشکر کنم. البته بازهم جای تأسف است که اقلیت کوچکی برای پیشبرد دیدگاه های سیاسی خود، پاسخ من به سوالات یکی از دانشجویان را تحریف کردند و یک هفته است تمام ناراحتی خود از حمایت پرشور مردم از دولت تدبیر و امید را با توهین و ناسزا و تهمت و افترا به این خدمتگزار کوچک جبران می کنند. جالب تر اینکه تعدادی از نمایندگان محترم مجلس در تذکر دیروز خود به بنده فرموده اند که من از فرهنگ شهادت و مقاومت مردم به عنوان بزرگترین عامل بازدارندگی کشور بیگانه ام و قدرت را صرفا در دیپلماسی می دانم. اگر به جای تهمت و افترا و تکیه بر خبرهای ناقص و جهت دار، به اظهارات بنده که هم از طریق نوار سخنرانی و هم از طریق بیانیه وزارت امورخارجه قابل دسترسی است، مراجعه می فرمودند به راحتی می دیدند که بنده هم دقیقا بر نقش مردم و مقاومت دلیرانه ایشان به عنوان مهمترین و ارزنده ترین مؤلفه قدرت و توان دفاعی کشور تأکید کرده ام. البته ممکن است دوستانی که در جلسه حضور نداشتند نتوانسته باشند ابراز احساسات شدید دانشجویان نسبت به این عرایض بنده که نمایانگر خودباوری و غرور ملی همه ما ایرانیان بود را لمس کنند و به همین دلیل به جای همصدایی با مردم و دانشجویان در حمایت از این موضع مشترک، به وارونه جلوه دادن واقعیات و خرده گیری از بنده بپردازند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> chapi nemidunam yani chi



bebakhshid nemikhastan narahat shi 

chapi yani chapi dige  yani eslah talab . albate man kolan az een 2 jephe kardan mardon aslan khosham nemiad .

nemishe ke ye nafar ya chapi bashe ya rasti ..... shayad yeki beyna beyn bood ya asan shayad yeki hichkodoomo ghabool nadasht .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bebakhshid nemikhastan narahat shi
> 
> chapi yani chapi dige  yani eslah talab . albate man kolan az een 2 jephe kardan mardon aslan khosham nemiad .
> 
> nemishe ke ye nafar ya chapi bashe ya rasti ..... shayad yeki beyna beyn bood ya asan shayad yeki hichkodoomo ghabool nadasht .....


na narahat nashodam.man to har do taraf ham adame khob mibinam va ham adame bad.tarfadare kamele hich groh ya hezbi nistam. harfe man ine ke be Rouhani nesfe dolat khedmat gozar vagt bedim baad shoro konim be marke vatanforosh zadan behesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

be nazare man zarif harfe dorosti nazad. behtar mitoonest az ghodrate nezami amrika mesal bezane.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bebakhshid nemikhastan narahat shi
> 
> *chapi yani chapi dige  yani eslah talab .* albate man kolan az een 2 jephe kardan mardon aslan khosham nemiad .
> 
> nemishe ke ye nafar ya chapi bashe ya rasti ..... shayad yeki beyna beyn bood ya asan shayad yeki hichkodoomo ghabool nadasht .....



Aziz, Chapi ya'ni communist va socialist va ahzaab e Leftist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Aziz, Chapi ya'ni communist va socialist va ahzaab e Leftist.





thats just not true aziz !

2vom khordadi == chapi == eslah talab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> *thats just not true aziz !
> 
> 2vom khordadi == chapi == eslah talab*





Ridi Baraadar
Aziz, in mafaahim , ta'rif e moshakhkhas daarand, nemishe har chizi(gou*) ra be har chiz e dige(shaghigheh) rabt daad.


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> thats just not true aziz !
> 
> 2vom khordadi == chapi == eslah talab


haman chapi be hezbe Tode migoftan.
vali baazi az dostan lotf mikonan be eslahtalab ha ham migan.ye no tohine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> haman chapi be hezbe Tode migoftan.
> vali baazi az dostan lotf mikonan be eslahtalab ha ham migan.



Exactly.
khob oun ba'zi bi savaadan dige ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ridi Baraadar





rmi5 said:


> Exactly.
> khob oun ba'zi bi savaadan dige ....



shoma ke eslah talabam nisti , aslan faazet godast . 

amaa khob , shoma *eshtebah *kardi (ridan ghashng nist)  chon hamoontor goftam az rouye doshmani ya na be doostan eslah talab chapi ham migan . 

hala dorost ya ghalat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> shoma ke eslah talabam nisti , aslan faazet godast .






> amaa khob , shoma *eshtebah *kardi (ridan ghashng nist)  chon hamoontor goftam az rouye doshmani ya na be doostan eslah talab chapi ham migan .
> 
> hala dorost ya ghalat



yaade yek mosaahebeh az Reza Attaran oftaadam ke raaje' be hamin ghaziyeh tovaalet va ... daasht sohbat mikard, kheyli fun boud  ba'dan baraat ghaziyash ra migam

khob ounaa eshtebaah mikonan va bisavaadan, shoma ke dalil nadaareh harf e eshtebah ra tekraar koni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> contact me


Mailidam, azize dele baradar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Mailidam, azize dele baradar



manma javab dadam montazere javabam


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falon said:


> be nazare man zarif harfe dorosti nazad. behtar mitoonest az ghodrate nezami amrika mesal bezane.



benazare man zarif gand zad be esmate nezam ba un harfesh . khubie siasate fe'li ine ke agar gharb bezane ziresh dahane tamame eslahtalbha va gharb parast ha ro mibande va man montazere un ruzam chon gharb hichvaght sadegh nist. un moghas ke hezbollahia dor migiran dobare .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> این مطلب ماله چند روز قبل از ارائه بودجه س
> اصن ربطی نداره به حقوق استان ها



سلام
ادامه ی جو رسانه ای برای انتخابات آینده ی مجلس و انتقام به کارت زرد دادن به وزیر اقتصاد ...

نماینده حق داره هم وزیر رو استیضاح کنه و هم رئیس جمهور رو ...

سلام

گند کار در آمد ... 

هشدار؛ نکند این اخبار واقعیت داشته باشد! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

حالا چطور جمعش کنیم !؟

سلام

نمایندگان استان کردستان هم استعفا دادند ...

نمی تونند به سبک دوران خاتمی و رفسنجانی با سایر استان ها عمل کنند بعد از اینکه احمدی اینقدر خدمت کرد بهشون ... 

دلایل استعفاي دسته جمعي نمايندگان كردستان - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


----------



## Gilamard

Azizan, nazaretoon ro dar in bare nadidam. Fake or not?

Iran, UAE Close to Deal on Hormuz Islands | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## twilight

Gilamard said:


> Azizan, nazaretoon ro dar in bare nadidam. Fake or not?
> 
> Iran, UAE Close to Deal on Hormuz Islands | Defense News | defensenews.com



Iran, UAE Close to Deal on Hormuz Islands | Page 3

سلام

راسته 


*می خواهند جام زهر رو هر جوری شده به رهبر بنوشونند*

از این ور جناب ظریف این گندها رو می زنه 

اونم از ترکمانچای هسته ایشون 

اینم از بودجه که زد عملا وزارت دفاع رو منحل کرده .... 


اصولا جنابان کارگزارانی و اصلاح طلب بر خلاف ادعاشون همیشه با اعراب و شیوخ خلیجی روابط حسنه ای داشتند ... اینکه بخواند چندتا هدیه ی ناقابل بهشون بدند که چیز عجیبی نیست ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> ادامه ی جو رسانه ای برای انتخابات آینده ی مجلس و انتقام به کارت زرد دادن به وزیر اقتصاد ...
> 
> نماینده حق داره هم وزیر رو استیضاح کنه و هم رئیس جمهور رو ...
> 
> سلام
> 
> گند کار در آمد ...
> 
> هشدار؛ نکند این اخبار واقعیت داشته باشد! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
> 
> حالا چطور جمعش کنیم !؟
> 
> سلام
> 
> نمایندگان استان کردستان هم استعفا دادند ...
> 
> نمی تونند به سبک دوران خاتمی و رفسنجانی با سایر استان ها عمل کنند بعد از اینکه احمدی اینقدر خدمت کرد بهشون ...
> 
> دلایل استعفاي دسته جمعي نمايندگان كردستان - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


قضیه رو احساسی نکنید کاملا دروغه
ما تو اون جزایر پایگاه نظامی داریم
دوما دست دولت نیست که جزیره بده یا بگیره


----------



## New

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> manma javab dadam montazere javabam


mailidam 2bare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> قضیه رو احساسی نکنید کاملا دروغه
> ما تو اون جزایر پایگاه نظامی داریم
> دوما دست دولت نیست که جزیره بده یا بگیره



سلام

قضیه همون جام زهر هست ....

جناب ظریف به صورت رسمی ، ادعای امارات رو به رسمیت شناخت .... حالا اونها می تونند در مجامع بین المللی شکایت کنند ...

مهم نیست خودش یا دوستان چه برداشتی دارند ، مهم اینه که طرف مقابل چه استفاده های می تونه بکنه ...

اینم خود دولت راستگویان



> وي ادامه داد: رئيس جمهور در وعده انتخاباتي خود به مردم كردستان اعلام كرد كه براي جبران محروميت هاي اين استان اعتبارات جهشي اختصاص{ می دهد} داده و كارگروه رفع محروميت هاي اين استان را راه اندازي مي كند كه متاسفانه هم اكنون مشخص شده است كه نه تنها اين اقدامات اجرايي نشده اند كه ميزان بودجه در نظر گرفته شده براي اين استان در سال 93 از رقم سال جاري بسيار كمتر شده است.



رویترز از طرح قریب‌الوقوع تحریم‌های جدید ضدایرانی در سنای آمریکا خبر داد

واشنگتن: ایران پس از ۶ ماه گرفتار مخمصه عمیق‌تری می‌شود/ تحریم‌ها تشدید می‌شود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

بخشیدن از خاک ایران نه دست دولته نه مردم. فلسفه تاسیس یگان قدرتمندی به نام سپاه هم همین بوده. اگه به دولت های قبلی بود که خیلی وقت پیش ابوموسی رو بخشیده بودن به این خاطر نتونستن چون سپاه به شدت توش نیرو پیاده کرده قضیه همینه دولت فرق نمیکنه چیکار میخواد بکنه زورش به سپاه نمیرسه


----------



## SOHEIL

پایگاه سپاه زیر ابوموسی برای نابود کردن کل کشورهای خلیج فارس کافی هست 

دوستانی که از خاک دادن و این چیزها میگن یکم فکر کنن

جام زهر چیه !؟

هرکی بخواد گوه اضافی بخوره دهنش رو سرویس می کنیم


----------



## twilight

spiderkiller said:


> بخشیدن از خاک ایران نه دست دولته نه مردم. فلسفه تاسیس یگان قدرتمندی به نام سپاه هم همین بوده. اگه به دولت های قبلی بود که خیلی وقت پیش ابوموسی رو بخشیده بودن به این خاطر نتونستن چون سپاه به شدت توش نیرو پیاده کرده قضیه همینه دولت فرق نمیکنه چیکار میخواد بکنه زورش به سپاه نمیرسه



سلام
اگه به سبک یک دولت خاص ، چند بار ، هواپیما های فرماندهان سپاه به صورت خودجوش سقوط کنند ، اونوقت چی !؟ 

آمریکایی ها هنوز نه به باره و نه به داره ، بهانه آوردن که برداشت همین گام اول براشون سخته و باید زمان صرف بشه ، از اونور اروپایی ها تحریم جدید وضع کردند .... 

از اون طرف هم جناب کری می گه نگران موضوع موشکی ایران هستییم ... 


_____________

می دونستید توی تحریم های ایران ، علاوه بر بحث هسته ای ، به صورت خودکار بحث هایی چون " حقوق بشر " ، " حمایت از حزب الله لبنان " ، "نگرانی از برنامه ی موشکی " ، نگرانی از برنامه ی دفاعی " رو هم دارند ...

یعنی اگه همین رو هم بدیم ، می گند خب ، شما فقط یک موردش رو طبق خواست ما کردید ولی خود تحریم ها به خاطر چندین مورده ...



SOHEIL said:


> پایگاه سپاه زیر ابوموسی برای نابود کردن کل کشورهای خلیج فارس کافی هست
> دوستانی که از خاک دادن و این چیزها میگن یکم فکر کنن
> جام زهر چیه !؟
> هرکی بخواد گوه اضافی بخوره دهنش رو سرویس می کنیم



گرمی ، خبر نداری ... اگه همین حالا جلوشون رو نگیریم و بزاریم هر چیزی و هر کاری دلشون می خواد بکنند ، جام زهر که سهله ... با خنجر سنان و شمشیر شمر می روند سراغ ...


----------



## twilight

سلام

بنده تا چهارشنبه ی آینده نیستم .... پس راحت باشید ... بای ...


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> پایگاه سپاه زیر ابوموسی برای نابود کردن کل کشورهای خلیج فارس کافی هست
> 
> دوستانی که از خاک دادن و این چیزها میگن یکم فکر کنن
> 
> جام زهر چیه !؟
> 
> هرکی بخواد گوه اضافی بخوره دهنش رو سرویس می کنیم




salam , soheil in rq ba mahvareye jadid key miad birun ?


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> سلام
> ادامه ی جو رسانه ای برای انتخابات آینده ی مجلس و انتقام به کارت زرد دادن به وزیر اقتصاد ...
> 
> نماینده حق داره هم وزیر رو استیضاح کنه و هم رئیس جمهور رو ...
> 
> سلام
> 
> گند کار در آمد ...
> 
> هشدار؛ نکند این اخبار واقعیت داشته باشد! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
> 
> حالا چطور جمعش کنیم !؟


اون خبر که دروغه، این ظریف دیگه اونقدرام چیز نیست
ولی خوب نشانه ای دیگه از بی سیاستی ایشون هست که بهونه داد دستشون


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> 1- yep you  do u remember someone didnt get the punchline ?
> 
> 2- WTF?  gulf of basra ? where did that come from ??
> 
> god why everyone hates the real name ?
> 
> hehe !! @Sinan :
> 
> *Basra Körfezi* (Farsça: *خليج پارسی* Halîc-e Fars; Arapça: *الخليج الفارسي* El khalij'al-barsi) ya da tarihsel adıyla *Pers Körfezi*, Arabistan Yarımadası ile İranarasındaki körfez. Zengin petrol ve doğal gaz yataklarıyla bilinir.
> 
> 
> lolllolllollloll



1- I thought he was joking... 

2- I have no idea. Most probably from Ottomans. 

They have a habit of renaming cities, regions etc.... 

After seeing the discussions of Persian Gulf vs Arabian Gulf. I realised that i have never heard both of them in Turkish language. So i looked it up and saw "Gulf of Basra" and all became clear to me. 

Your source says. "Gulf of Basra" or by the historical name. Persian Gulf. 

But the weird thing in this source is, they used the word "Pers"... ? We use "Acem" or " Farslı".


--------------------------------------------------

@rmi5

Mate, have you ever listened to this song ?

"Çırpınırdın Karadeniz" an old ottoman military song, a little changed by a Azeri singer named "Azerin"






I liked the part where she says "We will raise the Azerbaijan flag in the Karabağ" at the end of the song.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> salam , soheil in rq ba mahvareye jadid key miad birun ?



fellan kavoshgar-7 amaadeye partaab hast ...

Pahpad ham bastegi be tasmime sepah daarad ...


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> But the weird thing in this source is, they used the word "Pers"... ? We use "Acem" or " Farslı".



source is wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

مرهمی بر زخم غیر تهرانی ها در اینجا

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Mate, have you ever listened to this song ?
> 
> "Çırpınırdın Karadeniz" an old ottoman military song, a little changed by a Azeri singer named "Azerin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the part where she says "We will raise the Azerbaijan flag in the Karabağ" at the end of the song.



Thanks brother for sharing this beautiful video.
BTW, I think this song is pretty famous. I liked it very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


> مرهمی بر زخم غیر تهرانی ها در اینجا
> 
> .



They are jealous about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> They are jealous about us.



lol ! jealous abt u ? 

gotta be kidding me !! good air quality , less traffic , some good places to visit , .....

this is being non-tehrani ! ^

you guys go enjoy your smokey air

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

طرح تصویب تحریمهای جدید علیه ایران "آخر هفته در سنا" / آغاز تحریمهای غیر هسته ای یک هفته پس از توافق هسته ای ژنو

ایران مذاکرات کارشناسی با 1+5 را قطع کرد/هیئت ایرانی برای مشورت به تهران بازگشت


این غربیها حتی یک ماه هم به قول و قرارشون با ایران پایبند نبودن
دفعه قبل که گفتن تحریمهای جدید اروپا جزء موارد توافقنامه نبوده
بذار ببینیم این دفعه عراقچی چجوری تحریمها رو توجیه میکنه


----------



## Noxchi

Can Persians understand Urdu language? The writing looks very similar to Farsi. Can you read it?

Also if I wanted to visit Iran how can I? Does Iran allow foreigners in their country? And is it possible for me to apply for Iranian citizenship? I have a relatives in Caucasus that is not from Iran but they are considered "Iranic people".


----------



## Surenas

Noxchi said:


> Also if I wanted to visit Iran how can I? Does Iran allow foreigners in their country? And is it possible for me to apply for Iranian citizenship? I have a relatives in Caucasus that is not from Iran but they are considered "Iranic people".



Turks and Iranians can freely and easily visit each other's countries. There is no visa regulation.I don't know about Iran's citizenship laws for non-Iranians, but perhaps someone here does. And I'm guessing they are Ossetians?


----------



## Noxchi

Surenas said:


> Turks and Iranians can freely and easily visit each other's countries. There is no visa regulation.I don't know about Iran's citizenship laws for non-Iranians, but perhaps someone here does. And I'm guessing they are Ossetians?


Yes they are, what about Americans can they visit Iran?

I love Iran man I don't care if I'm Sunni and you guys hate me. Iran has always fascinated I wish we could build better ties.

If only it was healthier to live their (air pollution) and better living standards I would move to Iran and live there. I feel like I am Iranian, the culture, food, language everything fascinates me about Iran. I am not fanatic about the situation with Azeris like other Turks I dont really care. I just love Iran. I am also interested in Sufism and I believe it originated in Iran as well. I also love Mevlana.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinaG

Noxchi said:


> Can Persians understand Urdu language? The writing looks very similar to Farsi. Can you read it?
> 
> Also if I wanted to visit Iran how can I? Does Iran allow foreigners in their country? And is it possible for me to apply for Iranian citizenship? I have a relatives in Caucasus that is not from Iran but they are considered "Iranic people".



No we can't understand Urdu. There is a Persianized form of Urdu like the one in their national anthem which is easier to understand, but regular Urdu definitely not.

Iran doesn't give citizenship to foreigners easily, even if they are Iranic. For example Afghans are Iranic but can't get Iranian citizenship. You can however visit Iran as it is visa free for Turkish citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Noxchi said:


> Yes they are, what about Americans can they visit Iran?
> 
> I love Iran man I don't care if I'm Sunni and *you guys hate me*. Iran has always fascinated I wish we could build better ties.
> 
> If only it was healthier to live their (air pollution) and better living standards I would move to Iran and live there. I feel like I am Iranian, the culture, food, language everything fascinates me about Iran. I am not fanatic about the situation with Azeris like other Turks I dont really care. I just love Iran. I am also interested in Sufism and I believe it originated in Iran as well. I also love Mevlana.



No one hates you here except some ice age brainless hardliners that can be found in every sect , culture and country .

Iranians always respect their guests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Noxchi said:


> Yes they are, what about Americans can they visit Iran?
> 
> I love Iran man I don't care if I'm Sunni and you guys hate me. Iran has always fascinated I wish we could build better ties.
> 
> If only it was healthier to live their (air pollution) and better living standards I would move to Iran and live there. I feel like I am Iranian, the culture, food, language everything fascinates me about Iran. I am not fanatic about the situation with Azeris like other Turks I dont really care. I just love Iran. I am also interested in Sufism and I believe it originated in Iran as well. I also love Mevlana.


except 1 or 2 countries people of Iran always welcome foreign guests and even Americans visiting Iran with no problem. and if you stay at Azari cities you will not face any problems about language.and about sunni shia thing,as long as you dont promote religion,people in Iran dont care about sb's religion(half of my classmate are atheist). and we have sunni Provinces with their own mosques.
i suggest you a short visit first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller




----------



## twilight

بروجردی: آمریکا توافق ژنو را نقض کرد - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

انتقاد روسیه از اعمال جدید تحریم علیه ایران - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


> سخنگوی وزارت امور خارجه در خصوص تحریم‌های اخیر وزارت‌خانه‌های خزانه‌داری و خارجه آمریکا در مورد به‌اصطلاح "تحریم‌های جدید آمریکا علیه حامیان برنامه اتمی ایران" اظهار داشت: متأسفانه شاهد یک سردرگمی جدی در رویکرد، تصمیمات و اظهارات مقامات آمریکایی هستیم و در حالی که مقامات دولت آمریکا به‌ظاهر در حال توجیه بخشهای قانون‌گذاری ایالات متحده برای خودداری از تصویب تحریم های جدید علیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران و در چارچوب پیشبرد طرح اقدام مشترک جمهوری اسلامی ایران و گروه ١+٥ هستند، از سوی دیگر در اقدامی سؤال برانگیز وزارت‌های خزانه‌داری و خارجه آمریکا در اقدامی *غیرسازنده* و در مسیر رویکردهای قبلی که بارها از سوی مقامات بلندپایه آمریکا ناموفق بودن آن به‌صراحت مورد تأکید قرار
> گرفته است ، مجدداً به این اقدام تکراری و بی‌فایده مبادرت کرده و مجموعه‌هایی از ایران و چند شرکت خارجی را در فهرست تحریم‌ها قرار داده‌اند
> تحریم‌های اخیر خارج از مسیر تفاهم ژنو است/ دولت آمریکا مسئول اقدامات نسنجیده است


سلام
خوشم میاد که سخنگوی وزارت خارجه روسیه می گه این تحریم های جدید نقض آشکار توافقنامه ی ژنو هست ولیکن سخنگوی وزارت خارجه ی ما در هپروت سیر می کنه و ازش به عنوان " اقدام غیر سازنده " یاد می کنه ... جانم


> به گزارش گروه بین الملل خبرگزاری تسنیم به نقل از رویترز؛ ماریا زاخاروا سخنگوی وزارت خارجه روسیه ضمن انتقاد از اقدامات اخیر آمریکا در اعمال تحریم های جدید بر ضد افراد و شرکت هایی که به زعم واشنگتن در برنامه هسته ای ایران نقش داشته اند، تاکید کرد، این اقدامات نقض آشکار روح حاکم بر توافق هسته ای ژنو بوده و اجرای آن را با چالش جدی روبرو خواهد کرد.
> مسکو: تحریم‌های آمریکا علیه ایران نقض آشکار توافقنامه ژنو است



______________

گزارش فارس از مسیر ناهموار پرتاب یک ماهواره مصلحت‌هایی که «شریف‌ست» را به حاشیه پرتاب کرد/ باز هم پای «سیاست» در میان است

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام

داشتم یاهو رو می خوندم ... متوجه شدم که آمریکایی ها فکر می کنند که از مالیاتشون این 7 میلیارد ( که البته به دانشجویان بورسیه در انگلیس و سایر کشورهای اروپایی + حق عضویت ایران در مجامع بین المللی و امثالهم می شه ) رو دارند از مالیات های خودشون می پردازند ...

چی بگم !؟

یادگارنویسی دیپلمات‌های انگلیس در تخت‌جمشید - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> بروجردی: آمریکا توافق ژنو را نقض کرد - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
> 
> انتقاد روسیه از اعمال جدید تحریم علیه ایران - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
> 
> سلام
> خوشم میاد که سخنگوی وزارت خارجه روسیه می گه این تحریم های جدید نقض آشکار توافقنامه ی ژنو هست ولیکن سخنگوی وزارت خارجه ی ما در هپروت سیر می کنه و ازش به عنوان " اقدام غیر سازنده " یاد می کنه ... جانم


جناب ظریف که در یک التیماتوم محکم فرموده بودن هرگونه تحریم جدید به معنای باطل شدن توافقنامه است بذار ببینیم حالا چه کار میخواد بکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Azizam - Howz weather in Tehran?


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> جناب ظریف که در یک التیماتوم محکم فرموده بودن هرگونه تحریم جدید به معنای باطل شدن توافقنامه است بذار ببینیم حالا چه کار میخواد بکنه



Shoma ha ham vaghean joke hastid.

alaan masalan chi kaar mitoune bekone vaghean?!!!


ye jouri daarid sohbat mikonid ke engaar in amricaast ke zire feshaar e tahrime va ozaa' e mamlekatesh ounjouriye.


----------



## The SiLent crY

به نظر میاد که ژنو مالیده شد رفت .

ظریف هم تا حدی میتونه ژست خونسردها رو به خودش بگیره و اگر این وضع ادامه داشته باشه از داخل تحت فشار قرار می گیره .

تنها خوبیه وضعیت موجود اینه که دهن اون عده ای که شعار سازش و سیاست میدادن و دم از روابط با غرب مبزدن حداقل برای چند سالی بسته میشه .

امیدوارم که حالا که کفگیرشون به ته دیگ خورده یه کم سر عقل بیان و وضعیت داخل رو سرو سامون بدن چون غیر اینصورت میرن همونجایی که پهلوی رفت .

rim5 , amrika ham vaze chandan khubi nadare aziz , bikhodi sholughesh nakon .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Civil Conflict in Syria | News & Discussions: Thread 2. | Page 576



rmi5 said:


> Shoma ha ham vaghean joke hastid.
> 
> alaan masalan chi kaar mitoune bekone vaghean?!!!
> 
> 
> ye jouri daarid sohbat mikonid ke engaar in amricaast ke zire feshaar e tahrime va ozaa' e mamlekatesh ounjouriye.



پیشروی هسته ای
Moving forward in our nuke progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Civil Conflict in Syria | News & Discussions: Thread 2. | Page 576
> 
> 
> 
> پیشروی هسته ای



What?!!! Elaborate it ...



S00R3NA said:


> به نظر میاد که ژنو مالیده شد رفت .
> 
> ظریف هم تا حدی میتونه ژست خونسردها رو به خودش بگیره و اگر این وضع ادامه داشته باشه از داخل تحت فشار قرار می گیره .
> 
> تنها خوبیه وضعیت موجود اینه که دهن اون عده ای که شعار سازش و سیاست میدادن و دم از روابط با غرب مبزدن حداقل برای چند سالی بسته میشه .
> 
> امیدوارم که حالا که کفگیرشون به ته دیگ خورده یه کم سر عقل بیان و وضعیت داخل رو سرو سامون بدن چون غیر اینصورت میرن همونجایی که پهلوی رفت .
> 
> rim5 , amrika ham vaze chandan khubi nadare aziz , bikhodi sholughesh nakon .



inja 3 darsad roshd e eghtesaadishoun kam beshe, behesh migan bohran, aslan concept va order e bohran, baraye Iran va USA fargh mikone. 
dar har sourat, man touye 2 ta keshvar zandegi kardam, va sharaayeteshoun ra az nazdik tajrobe kardam aziz. baraaye hamin ham behet migam ke inke migi inaa vaz' e khoubi nadaaran , ba oun tasavvori ke ma az in ghaziyeh daarim, ... harf e ghalati hast.


----------



## spiderkiller

به نظر من باید تصمیم تندی اتخاذ کنیم. اول پیشرفت سریع تر نیروگاه های هسته . باید از دوره قبل هم با سرعت بیشتری به غنی سازی ادامه بدیم. گام دوم اماده باش در تمام مرز هاست که فکر نکنن شوخی داریم با این یانکی های حروم زاده. به خیالشون برنامه هسته ای ایران رو مالیدن امتیازی هم ندادن الان تو فلان جاشون عروسیه. سکوت دیگه کافیه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Shoma ha ham vaghean joke hastid.
> 
> alaan masalan chi kaar mitoune bekone vaghean?!!!
> 
> 
> ye jouri daarid sohbat mikonid ke engaar in amricaast ke zire feshaar e tahrime va ozaa' e mamlekatesh ounjouriye.



Doroste, vali in kareshun kheili kasife. Vaghti ba yeki be tavafogh miresi va tuie matne gharardad ham zekr shode ke tahrime jadid nabaiad emal beshe, kheili ahmaghanast (shaiadam hushmandane) ke in karo bokonan.

Moteasefane lobby Israel be shedat tuie congress va hata dolat nofooz daran. Baieed nist in karo karde bashan ke Iran tavafogh ro laghv kone va Iran ro moghaser bedunan, Netanyahu ham be khastash mirese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> Shoma ha ham vaghean joke hastid.
> 
> alaan masalan chi kaar mitoune bekone vaghean?!!!
> 
> 
> ye jouri daarid sohbat mikonid ke engaar in amricaast ke zire feshaar e tahrime va ozaa' e mamlekatesh ounjouriye.


کل منفعت ایران از این توافق 7 میلیارد دلار بود که اونم دارن میزنن زیرش، آخه رو چه حسابی فکر میکنید که تحریمهای اصلی رو بر میدارن؟
بریم حداقل غنی سازیمون رو گسترش بدیم چهار روز دیگه تو تاریکی نخوایم زندگی کنیم

صد البته من از خدامه که خودرو سازیمون تو تحریم بمونه ، هر چی فکر میکنم میبینم راه دیگه ای نیست که این صنعت آشغال سازیمون درست شه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

LoveIcon said:


> Azizam - Howz weather in Tehran?



Cold cloudy



spiderkiller said:


> به نظر من باید تصمیم تندی اتخاذ کنیم. اول پیشرفت سریع تر نیروگاه های هسته . باید از دوره قبل هم با سرعت بیشتری به غنی سازی ادامه بدیم. گام دوم اماده باش در تمام مرز هاست که فکر نکنن شوخی داریم با این یانکی های حروم زاده. به خیالشون برنامه هسته ای ایران رو مالیدن امتیازی هم ندادن الان تو فلان جاشون عروسیه. سکوت دیگه کافیه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Doroste, vali in kareshun kheili kasife. Vaghti ba yeki be tavafogh miresi va tuie matne gharardad ham zekr shode ke tahrime jadid nabaiad emal beshe, kheili ahmaghanast (shaiadam hushmandane) ke in karo bokonan.
> 
> Moteasefane lobby Israel be shedat tuie congress va hata dolat nofooz daran. Baieed nist in karo karde bashan ke Iran tavafogh ro laghv kone va Iran ro moghaser bedunan, Netanyahu ham be khastash mirese.



Bebin Serpentine jan, politics ba akhlagh kaar nemikone, ba manaafe' hast ke kaar mikone. 
hame ye politician ha, dar hame jaaye donyaa ham in ra midounan, va baraaye akhlaagh va ... care nemikonan.
khob, alaan ke mibinan daare kaareshoun javaab mide, va eghtesaad e Iran foroupaashideh shode, khob oun ha ham mikhaan savaari begiran, chin, hend, rousiye, baghiye ham hamin kaar ra tou zamine haye dige daaran ba Iran mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Bebin Serpentine jan, politics ba akhlagh kaar nemikone, ba manaafe' hast ke kaar mikone.
> hame ye politician ha, dar hame jaaye donyaa ham in ra midounan, va baraaye akhlaagh va ... care nemikonan.
> khob, alaan ke mibinan daare kaareshoun javaab mide, va eghtesaad e Iran foroupaashideh shode, khob oun ha ham mikhaan savaari begiran, chin, hend, rousiye, baghiye ham hamin kaar ra tou zamine haye dige daaran ba Iran mikonan.



Akhe akhlagh matrah nist inja, age nemikhastan nabaiad tavafoghname emza mikardan, doroste akhlagh tu siasat mana nadare, vali paybandi be tavafoghate rasmi etefaghan kheili ham mohem hast.

age tahrim ro az Iran bardaran etefaghan be nafe eghtesade company haie bozorge gharbi hast, ye bazare dast nakhordeie 77 million nafari ke amadeie kharje billion ha dollar baraie eghtesadesh bad az tahrim hast.

bahse manafe ham matrah nist. Dolate Obama be shedat az tarafe nutjob haie congress va Israel tahte feshar hast va in kar samareie in feshara mitune bashe.

(albate Rohani ham az tarafe nutjob haie dakheli tahte feshar hast)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> کل منفعت ایران از این توافق 7 میلیارد دلار بود که اونم دارن میزنن زیرش، آخه رو چه حسابی فکر میکنید که تحریمهای اصلی رو بر میدارن؟
> بریم حداقل غنی سازیمون رو گسترش بدیم چهار روز دیگه تو تاریکی نخوایم زندگی کنیم
> 
> صد البته من از خدامه که خودرو سازیمون تو تحریم بمونه ، هر چی فکر میکنم میبینم راه دیگه ای نیست که این صنعت آشغال سازیمون درست شه



bebin aziz, man mesle ba'zi ha motevahhem nistam ke masalan ba in gharaar daad gharaareh hame chi golestan beshe. in gharaardad faayede ash ine ke az jang jelogiri mikone, jeloye yek seri, na hame, az tahrim haye jadid gerefte mishe. va omidi hast baraaaye ijaad e tavaafogh haye ba'di.
vagar na ke oun 7 milyaard kharj e maximum 6 maah az jang e souriye baraaye Iran hast.
dar mored e khodro ham, harfetoun moshkel daare, chon tou oun mamlekat, nazdik be 1 million nafar az hamoun ashghal saazi boud ke noun mikhordan ke alaan ham oun be ghol e shoma ashghal saazi , dige kaamelan varshekaste shode.



Serpentine said:


> Akhe akhlagh matrah nist inja, age nemikhastan nabaiad tavafoghname emza mikardan, doroste akhlagh tu siasat mana nadare, vali paybandi be tavafoghate rasmi etefaghan kheili ham mohem hast.
> 
> age tahrim ro az Iran bardaran etefaghan be nafe eghtesade company haie bozorge gharbi hast, ye bazare dast nakhordeie 77 million nafari ke amadeie kharje billion ha dollar baraie eghtesadesh bad az tahrim hast.
> 
> bahse manafe ham matrah nist. Dolate Obama be shedat az tarafe nutjob haie congress va Israel tahte feshar hast va in kar samareie in feshara mitune bashe.



bebin aziz, ettefaaghan aslan mohem nist. hamin chand saal pish boud ke jalal talabani be tor e zemni goft ke be gharaardaad e 1975, arvandroud, kheyli paayband nistan!!! gharaardaad va ghanoun vaghti ma'ni daare ke zaamen e ejraayi daashte bashe, zaamen e ejraayi ham chizi nist joz zour, mutual interests. vagar na hich kasi be hich chizi ke mahdoud bekonatesh, raazi nemishe, va raazi nemimoune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> bebin aziz, man mesle ba'zi ha motevahhem nistam ke masalan ba in gharaar daad gharaareh hame chi golestan beshe. in gharaardad faayede ash ine ke az jang jelogiri mikone, jeloye yek seri, na hame, az tahrim haye jadid gerefte mishe. va omidi hast baraaaye ijaad e tavaafogh haye ba'di.
> vagar na ke oun 7 milyaard kharj e maximum 6 maah az jang e souriye baraaye Iran hast.
> dar mored e khodro ham, harfetoun moshkel daare, chon tou oun mamlekat, nazdik be 1 million nafar az hamoun ashghal saazi boud ke noun mikhordan ke alaan ham oun be ghol e shoma ashghal saazi , dige kaamelan varshekaste shode.
> 
> 
> 
> bebin aziz, ettefaaghan aslan mohem nist. hamin yeki do saal pish boud ke jalal talabani be tor e zemni goft ke be gharaardaad e 1975, arvandroud, kheyli paayband nistan!!! gharaardaad va ghanoun vaghti ma'ni daare ke zaamen e ejraayi daashte bashe, zaamen e ejraayi ham chizi nist joz zour, mutual interests. vagar na hich kasi be hich chizi ke mahdoud bekonatesh, raazi nemishe, va raazi nemimoune


این یک سری تحریمهای جدیدی که فکر میکنی جلوش گرفته میشه همینهایی هست که اروپا و آمریکا تصویب کردن تموم شد رفت
در مورد جنگ هم من یکی به هیچ وجه نگرانی ندارم، چون اگر توانش رو داشتن یک دهه پیش این کار رو میکردن، اینا حتی جرائت نکردن به سوریه حمله کنن
خودرو سازی ما هم فعلا داره چرخش میچرخه و همونطور که گفتم اگر قراره درست بشه فقط با تحریم درست میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> What?!!! Elaborate it ...
> 
> 
> 
> inja 3 darsad roshd e eghtesaadishoun kam beshe, behesh migan bohran, aslan concept va order e bohran, baraye Iran va USA fargh mikone.
> dar har sourat, man touye 2 ta keshvar zandegi kardam, va sharaayeteshoun ra az nazdik tajrobe kardam aziz. baraaye hamin ham behet migam ke inke migi inaa vaz' e khoubi nadaaran , ba oun tasavvori ke ma az in ghaziyeh daarim, ... harf e ghalati hast.



pas chera amrikaei ha tu shabakehaye ejtemaeeshun daran 24 sa'ate be obama bado bira migan ? bekhatere 3% kaheshe roshde eghtesade ?


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> bebin aziz, ettefaaghan aslan mohem nist. hamin chand saal pish boud ke jalal talabani be tor e zemni goft ke be gharaardaad e 1975, arvandroud, kheyli paayband nistan!!! gharaardaad va ghanoun vaghti ma'ni daare ke zaamen e ejraayi daashte bashe, zaamen e ejraayi ham chizi nist joz zour, mutual interests. vagar na hich kasi be hich chizi ke mahdoud bekonatesh, raazi nemishe, va raazi nemimoune


khob alan shoma migi ma che kar baiad konim?

alan ki moghaser hast sare in etefagh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan 
15 Iranian workers and engineers who were working on a gas pipeline were targeted by Al-Qaeda and killed, in addition to 3 Iraqi workers, and some Arab members are cheering about it. Still wondering why your initiation between us and Arabs didn't go well? I mean how low some people can go? This hate may be bilateral, but I am yet to see one Iranian cheering on death of few workers and engineers, even if they are Arabs. This is so messed up man.

Just read the posts:

15 Iranis liquidated in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

^

The reactions of certain members in that thread came as no surprise, actually, it was what I expected to see when I had just read the title

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> khob alan shoma migi ma che kar baiad konim?
> 
> alan ki moghaser hast sare in etefagh?



hamouni ke mamlekat ra be in samt bord moghasser hast. 
kaarhaayi ke baayad bekonan in hast ke az in maskhare baazi hashoun tou donya dast bardaaran, baghiye keshvar ha ra tahdid nakonan, az terrorist haye felestini va lobnani hemaayat nakonan, be mardom e daakhel azadi bedan va dige sarkoub nakonandeshoun ta donyaa ham betoune harfaashoun ra baavar kone va baahaashoun kenaar biyaad, va donyaa baahaashoun mesle aadam barkhord bekone.



S00R3NA said:


> pas chera amrikaei ha tu shabakehaye ejtemaeeshun daran 24 sa'ate be obama bado bira migan ? bekhatere 3% kaheshe roshde eghtesade ?



in chize ajib va gharibi nist, inja systemesh intoriye, vaghti hattaa clinton ham president boud, baaz in harf ha ra mizadan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> 15 Iranian workers and engineers who were working on a gas pipeline were targeted by Al-Qaeda and killed, in addition to 3 Iraqi workers, and some Arab members are cheering about it. Still wondering why your initiation between us and Arabs didn't go well? I mean how low some people can go? This hate may be bilateral, but I am yet to see one Iranian cheering on death of few workers and engineers, even if they are Arabs. This is so messed up man.
> 
> Just read the posts:
> 
> 15 Iranis liquidated in Iraq



I read the few posts from above..... i didn't read the rest. It pains me....

I don't visit ME section anymore, only threads related with Turkey. All others became painfull to read.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> این یک سری تحریمهای جدیدی که فکر میکنی جلوش گرفته میشه همینهایی هست که اروپا و آمریکا تصویب کردن تموم شد رفت
> در مورد جنگ هم من یکی به هیچ وجه نگرانی ندارم، چون اگر توانش رو داشتن یک دهه پیش این کار رو میکردن، اینا حتی جرائت نکردن به سوریه حمله کنن
> خودرو سازی ما هم فعلا داره چرخش میچرخه و همونطور که گفتم* اگر قراره درست بشه فقط با تحریم درست میشه*



Na aziz, ounaa yek seri ye jaame' tar az tahrim ha hast ke hanouz tou congress mounde, ba tasvib e ounaa, amalan eghtesaad e Iran dige kaamel az beyn mire.
are, vaghti tolideshoun yek chandom e 2 saal ghabl shode, ya'ni daareh charkhesh micharkhe 
dar kol oun bakhsh i ke ziresh khat keshidam ra be ye kasi ke eghtesaad saresh mishe, neshoun bede, bebin behet mikhande ya na 



Sinan said:


> I read the few posts from above..... i didn't read the rest. It pains me....
> *
> I don't visit ME section anymore,* only threads related with Turkey. All others became painfull to read.....



I think I would do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> hamouni ke mamlekat ra be in samt bord moghasser hast.
> kaarhaayi ke baayad bekonan in hast ke az in maskhare baazi hashoun tou donya dast bardaaran, baghiye keshvar ha ra tahdid nakonan, az terrorist haye felestini va lobnani hemaayat nakonan, be mardom e daakhel azadi bedan va dige sarkoub nakonandeshoun ta donyaa ham betoune harfaashoun ra baavar kone va baahaashoun kenaar biyaad, va donyaa baahaashoun mesle aadam barkhord bekone.




kheili chiza dar dakhele Iran baiad avaz she, vali man in harf ro ke chon U.S super power hast baiad gardan nahad be khastash va hamchenin inke kolle ghazie taghsire iran hast ro aslan ghabul nadaram.

Ona ham kam zolm nakardan be ma, aslan ham bahse serfan jomhuri eslami nist.
on ghadr ona siasate kasif dashtan alaihe digar keshvar ha ke age bekhaim beshmarim ta farda tul mikeshe.

vali man movafegham ke nabaiad tuie sharaiete feli be surate alani jeloie ruie onha istad, sanction ha baiad bardashte beshe va iran baiad ba keshvaraie dg rabeteie eghtesadie monaseb dashte bashe.



Sinan said:


> I read the few posts from above..... i didn't read the rest. It pains me....
> 
> I don't visit ME section anymore, only threads related with Turkey. All others became painfull to read.....


a serious moderation is needed there, trolls are crawling in that place. We now even have 2 official al-Qaeda members, I really mean it, they have openly admitted that they fully support Al-Qaeda and their cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Noxchi said:


> Does Iran allow foreigners in their countr



No we eat Foreigners as dinner?
Don,'t be so simple kiddo. 



Noxchi said:


> I don't care if I'm Sunni and you guys hate me


I Forgot to say we eat them as supper baby?
Why On Earth Shall We Hate Sunni Brothers?
Again don't be so simple Kiddo,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

PressTV - Iran, India eye deepwater gas pipeline

This will be a glorious pipe line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

some muslim countries send bio capsule to space , reach the top on every science 

and some other export terrorist wahhabie rats to syria .

such a crazy world we live in !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> some muslim countries send bio capsule to space , reach the top on every science
> 
> and some other export terrorist wahhabie rats to syria .
> 
> such a crazy world we live in !!!


technically they are not muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

bacheha khahesh mikonam ke tooye commentatoon be araba fohsh nadid
ham keshvare ma kheyli arab dare ham ma ba araba moshkeli nadarim ham belakhare tedad ziyadi arab hast ke nemikhaym doshmane ma beshan


Dar zemn tamame ma haee ke inja neshastim va darim baraye iran comment mizarim che melli mihani bashim che mellei mazhabi bashim che secular bashim che basijee ye do ateeshe bashim farghi nemikone belakhare darim tooye ye arsee ee faaliat mikonim pas behtare hatta baraye ettelaate shakhsi khodemoon ham ke shode osoool va ghavaedo bedoonim va ooona ro dar amal check konim


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> bacheha khahesh mikonam ke tooye commentatoon be araba fohsh nadid
> ham keshvare ma kheyli arab dare ham ma ba araba moshkeli nadarim ham belakhare tedad ziyadi arab hast ke nemikhaym doshmane ma beshan



een bi sharafaye madar be *****

daran az khoshhali mimran ke 20 ta irani tooye aragh shaheed shode !!!

shoma ham khoshet miad araba sag kian ? az sag kasif taran hamashoon .....

bejooz irani hash


----------



## New

Say konid commentatoon kochik va jamo joor bashe
as mabani common toosh adelle biarid masalan quran
aslan nemikhad javab bi adabiharo bedid
bavar konid in asl doroste ke biadab akharesh sarafkande mishe


Baba say konid mazloom namaee konid
In kheyli moheme
harchi shoma adelle biarid mesle golooleye AK47 hast amma ye mazloom namaee ye manteghi dagheeghan shabih moooshak Helfire
baba be har hal mibinid ke ma kheyli abzar bara resanehaye donya nadarim
haminja ta ooonjaee ke mishe mazloom nemaee konid
ye sher hast ke mige 
"asar daarad asar daaarad"
Thanks




haman10 said:


> een bi sharafaye madar be *****
> 
> daran az khoshhali mimran ke 20 ta irani tooye aragh shaheed shode !!!
> 
> s*homa ham khoshet miad araba sag kian ? az sag kasif taran hamashoon* .....
> 
> bejooz irani hash



Pesaram in che harfiye midoonam asabani hasti amma ba fohsh dadan vaziayt badtar ham mishe 
dar zemn begoo faydeye fohsh dadan chiye 
allan be soorate kolli tooye sait hame pro-iranians ro ba Alqaeeda tooye ye daste bandi ja dadan
amma bayad ino avaz konim
bayad avval az jebhashoon kharej beshim ta bad dastoor bombbaroon havaee ro sader konim
aslan ma ba oona tooye ye level nistim
shoma felan harchi cherto pert goftan ro moadabane pasokh bede ta nazare bagheeyaro ba mazloom namaee jalb konim bad hamashoono mirizim tooye darya ta sage abi hamashoono ye ja bokhore amma ta moghee ke shoma baghaleshooni nemishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Dustan man ye pishnahad daram.
be nazaram behtarin kari ke tuie in forum mitunim bokonim ine ke ye eddeie mahdud ro be kolli va bedune hich estesnaie ignore konim va be hich onvan post hashun ro quote nakonim, javabe trollingeshun ro nadim va faghat va faghat report konim. engar ke aslan vojud nadaran. yani hamashun ro tuie ignore list bezarim, khodetun behtar midunid kia ro migam, vali age movafeghid begid ta esmha ro begam.

@rmi5 @haman10 @Ghulam-Alazhar @S00R3NA @SOHEIL @kollang @ResurgentIran @Ostad @Baradar @Islam shall be the winner @Shapur Zol Aktaf @JEskandari @twilight @mohsen @spiderkiller and others

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Dustan man ye pishnahad daram.
> be nazaram behtarin kari ke tuie in forum mitunim bokonim ine ke ye eddeie mahdud ro be kolli va bedune hich estesnaie ignore konim va be hich onvan post hashun ro quote nakonim, javabe trollingeshun ro nadim va faghat va faghat report konim. engar ke aslan vojud nadaran. yani hamashun ro tuie ignore list bezarim, khodetun behtar midunid kia ro migam, vali age movafeghid begid ta esmha ro begam.
> 
> @rmi5 @haman10 @Ghulam-Alazhar @S00R3NA @SOHEIL @kollang @ResurgentIran @Ostad @Baradar @Islam shall be the winner @Shapur Zol Aktaf @JEskandari @twilight @mohsen @spiderkiller and others



notch see this :

GDP per capita, HDI, military spending etc. in the GCC (statistics and maps)


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> notch see this :
> 
> GDP per capita, HDI, military spending etc. in the GCC (statistics and maps)



Shoma ke alan entezar nadari gol beshnavi. rafti tuie luneie zanboor trolling mikoni, on ham ke khodaye kolle troll haie forume, khob malume injuri mishe.

man tajrobe kardam ghablan, in adam age ignore beshe be shedat dar mozee zaaf gharar migire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Shoma ke alan entezar nadari gol beshnavi. rafti tuie luneie zanboor trolling mikoni, on ham ke khodaye kolle troll haie forume, khob malume injuri mishe.
> 
> man tajrobe kardam ghablan, in adam age ignore beshe be shedat dar mozee zaaf gharar migire.



man trolling kardam ? 

mishe be mod haye dige makhsoosan jungibaaz begi beran oonja jamesh konan ?

hata age hardomoon ban shim arzashesho dare


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> Dustan man ye pishnahad daram.
> be nazaram behtarin kari ke tuie in forum mitunim bokonim ine ke ye eddeie mahdud ro be kolli va bedune hich estesnaie ignore konim va be hich onvan post hashun ro quote nakonim, javabe trollingeshun ro nadim va faghat va faghat report konim. engar ke aslan vojud nadaran. yani hamashun ro tuie ignore list bezarim, khodetun behtar midunid kia ro migam, vali age movafeghid begid ta esmha ro begam.
> 
> @rmi5 @haman10 @Ghulam-Alazhar @S00R3NA @SOHEIL @kollang @ResurgentIran @Ostad @Baradar @Islam shall be the winner @Shapur Zol Aktaf @JEskandari @twilight @mohsen @spiderkiller and others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> man trolling kardam ?
> 
> mishe be mod haye dige makhsoosan jungibaaz begi beran oonja jamesh konan ?
> 
> hata age hardomoon ban shim arzashesho dare



On thread aslan rabti be Iran nadasht.

khodet miduni manam midunam ke on adam ye bimare ke az nazare zehni moshkel dare, hala age kheili alaghe dari bahash bahs koni va vaghean fekr mikoni kuchektarin tasiri dar defa az keshvaret dare, tasmim ba khodete. on section kolan sahab nadare, chandin bar goftam beheshun gush nakardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

راست میگه دیگه هامان

سرت درد میکنه برای مسابقه ی کی شاشش دورتر میره

ول کن این عرب هارو

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## spiderkiller

Serpentine said:


> Dustan man ye pishnahad daram.
> be nazaram behtarin kari ke tuie in forum mitunim bokonim ine ke ye eddeie mahdud ro be kolli va bedune hich estesnaie ignore konim va be hich onvan post hashun ro quote nakonim, javabe trollingeshun ro nadim va faghat va faghat report konim. engar ke aslan vojud nadaran. yani hamashun ro tuie ignore list bezarim, khodetun behtar midunid kia ro migam, vali age movafeghid begid ta esmha ro begam.


brilliant idea

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> On thread aslan rabti be Iran nadasht.
> 
> khodet miduni manam midunam ke on adam ye bimare ke az nazare zehni moshkel dare, hala age kheili alaghe dari bahash bahs koni va vaghean fekr mikoni kuchektarin tasiri dar defa az keshvaret dare, tasmim ba khodete. on section kolan sahab nadare, chandin bar goftam beheshun gush nakardan.





SOHEIL said:


> راست میگه دیگه هامان
> 
> سرت درد میکنه برای مسابقه ی کی شاشش دورتر میره
> 
> ول کن این عرب هارو



ey be chashm ,azeen be bad faghat tooye thread haye marboot be iran javab midam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> ey be chashm ,azeen be bad faghat tooye thread haye marboot be iran javab midam



هاااااااااااااااااا

این شد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> Dustan man ye pishnahad daram.
> be nazaram behtarin kari ke tuie in forum mitunim bokonim ine ke ye eddeie mahdud ro be kolli va bedune hich estesnaie ignore konim va be hich onvan post hashun ro quote nakonim, javabe trollingeshun ro nadim va faghat va faghat report konim. engar ke aslan vojud nadaran. yani hamashun ro tuie ignore list bezarim, khodetun behtar midunid kia ro migam, vali age movafeghid begid ta esmha ro begam.


هر کس نظر خودش رو داره ولی من به شخصه ترجیح میدم که همه پستا رو ببینم و اگر لازم بود جواب بدم
مگه ایگنور لیست، کامنتهای طرف رو هاید نمیکنه؟


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> هر کس نظر خودش رو داره ولی من به شخصه ترجیح میدم که همه پستا رو ببینم و اگر لازم بود جواب بدم
> مگه ایگنور لیست، کامنتهای طرف رو هاید نمیکنه؟


chera hide mikone.

ta alan chandin va chand nafar tasmim gereftan javabeshun ro bedan, vali onghadr motenafer hastan az ma ke joz moshti yave guie hich javabe digei nemituni bekeshi birun azashun.

man manzuram serfan 2 ya 3 membere khas hast, na harki ke alaihe Iran harf mizane.
be har hal tasmim ba khodetune, ejbari ke nist, serfan dar hade yek pishnahad hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> chera hide mikone.
> 
> ta alan chandin va chand nafar tasmim gereftan javabeshun ro bedan, vali onghadr motenafer hastan az ma ke joz moshti yave guie hich javabe digei nemituni bekeshi birun azashun.
> 
> man manzuram serfan 2 ya 3 membere khas hast, na harki ke alaihe Iran harf mizane.
> be har hal tasmim ba khodetune, ejbari ke nist, serfan dar hade yek pishnahad hast.


اگر کامنتها هاید بشه بعد چطوری میخواین ریپورتشون بکنید؟
شما اسماشون رو بگو من خودم سعی میکنم باهاشون هم دهن نشم هر چند که همین الانشم من غیر از بخش ایران چندان بخشهای دیگه سر نمیزنم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine jan,man movafegham

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine 
man ham movafegham

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

ba een hesab faghat man mimoonam ..... 

ama man omran een karo nemikonam , age een karo bokonid hata nemitoonid reporteshoon konid 

tetad kesaee ke een forumo mikhoonan ziade ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> اگر کامنتها هاید بشه بعد چطوری میخواین ریپورتشون بکنید؟
> شما اسماشون رو بگو من خودم سعی میکنم باهاشون هم دهن نشم هر چند که همین الانشم من غیر از بخش ایران چندان بخشهای دیگه سر نمیزنم



khob vaghti comment ha hide mishe, ye gozine baghale post hast ke mitune post ro unhide kone, va on moghe mishe report kard.

vali dar kol agar kasi ro ignore konim dg lazem nist hata reporteshun konim, in kar bishtar baraie arameshe asabe karbara va bahane nadadan daste onha hast.


Man chan ta karbar ro nam mibaram, felan inha hastand:
al-hasani
arabian legend
moshmoosh
K-xeroid


harki ke maiel bud mitune in kar ro bokone. lozumi ham nadare tuie ignore list bezarid hatman, age moshkeli ba didane post hashun nadarid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 


Serpentine said:


> harki ke maiel bud mitune in kar ro bokone. lozumi ham nadare tuie ignore list bezarid hatman, age moshkeli ba didane post hashun nadarid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> جناب ظریف که در یک التیماتوم محکم فرموده بودن هرگونه تحریم جدید به معنای باطل شدن توافقنامه است بذار ببینیم حالا چه کار میخواد بکنه



سلام
والله چی بگم .... 
علی رغم این همه شلوغ کاریم ، دلم می خواست همه چیز همونجوری که ظریف می گفت ، خوب پیش بره ولیکن خود آمریکایی ها به این نتیجه رسیده بودند که با تحریم بیشتر ، می تونند امتیاز بیشتری بگیرند ( اوباما گفته بود : روحانی به خاطر تحریم ها رئیس جمهور شد --- یعنی مردک فلان فلان شده به رئیس جمهور ما توهین کرده که جناب روحانی آلت دستش هست .... نکته : کلا از نظر بنده هیچ کس جزء خودمون حق نداره به رئیس جمهورمون حرف بزنه .... این عقیده ی منه )

کلا ضرر نکردیم ولیکن امیدوارم جناب روحانی و دولتشون طرحهای جایگزین و درونگرایانه ای برای سال های پیش رو داشته باشند ...

نکته ی مهم : از نظر بنده یکی از دلایلی که تحریم اینقدر به ما فشار آورد این هست که یک عده در داخل فکر می کردند که تحریم های غرب تقصیر ماست 

__________

تبریک می گویم ....

بابت دستاوردهای حوزه ی سایبری ( بای بای فیلترشکن ها هم هست !!! ) و فرستادن فرگوش به فضا 

البته این روز از بس کارگری ( به قول تهرونی ها : عملگی ) کردم که خودکار داره خوابم می بره ....



Serpentine said:


> Dustan man ye pishnahad daram.
> be nazaram behtarin kari ke tuie in forum mitunim bokonim ine ke ye eddeie mahdud ro be kolli va bedune hich estesnaie ignore konim va be hich onvan post hashun ro quote nakonim, javabe trollingeshun ro nadim va faghat va faghat report konim. engar ke aslan vojud nadaran. yani hamashun ro tuie ignore list bezarim, khodetun behtar midunid kia ro migam, vali age movafeghid begid ta esmha ro begam.
> 
> @rmi5 @haman10 @Ghulam-Alazhar @S00R3NA @SOHEIL @kollang @ResurgentIran @Ostad @Baradar @Islam shall be the winner @Shapur Zol Aktaf @JEskandari @twilight @mohsen @spiderkiller and others




سلام
بنده خیلی وقته دوستان ترول روی می فرستم توی لیست نادیده گرفته شده ها ...

فقط اون ال .... حسنی مانده که دارم سبک سنگین می کنم که کی بفرستمش توی لیست ... 

نکته ی جالبش اینجاست که هیچ آمریکا و اسرائیلی رو هنوز نفرستادم توی اون بلک لیست ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

ظهری فرمانده قرارگاه خاتم النبیا حرفای جالبی میزد درباره رادار آرش که به نظر میاد بهترین رادار ایرانی باشه (سه شنبه رونمایی میشه) و سامانه های دیگه
نکته جالبش درباره ارتقا موشک شلمچه با قابلیت جنگ الکترونیک بود که گفت بعد از کشف هدف ان شاالله تا اون رو نابود نکنه رهاش نمیکنه
اگر خواستید بگید تا آپلودش کنم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> ظهری فرمانده قرارگاه خاتم النبیا حرفای جالبی میزد درباره رادار آرش که به نظر میاد بهترین رادار ایرانی باشه (سه شنبه رونمایی میشه) و سامانه های دیگه
> نکته جالبش درباره ارتقا موشک شلمچه با قابلیت جنگ الکترونیک بود که گفت بعد از کشف هدف ان شاالله تا اون رو نابود نکنه رهاش نمیکنه
> اگر خواستید بگید تا آپلودش کنم



سلام ... 
مهمترین خبر امروز از نظر من این بود که فرمانده ی کل پدافند هوایی گفت که یک سیستم توزیع شده درست کردند که در برابر نابودی مقاومه ... یعنی اگر مرکز رو هم نابود کنند ، تمام پایگاه ها می تونند از اطلاعات هم دیگه با خبر باشند .... 

کسایی که شبکه خونده باشند ، می دونند شبکه های توزیع شده به چه صورت کار می کنند ...

مهمترین استراتژی هوایی آمریکا تو جنگ های اخبر ، نابودی مرکز پدافند هوایی در حملات اولیه بوده هست که با این کار سایر ایستگاه های پدافندی رو به جزیره های بی خبر از همدیگه تبدیل می کرد و شکارشون رو راحت .... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

Fekre khubie. Ama bayad hame baham in kar ro anjam bedim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> ظهری فرمانده قرارگاه خاتم النبیا حرفای جالبی میزد درباره رادار آرش که به نظر میاد بهترین رادار ایرانی باشه (سه شنبه رونمایی میشه) و سامانه های دیگه
> نکته جالبش درباره ارتقا موشک شلمچه با قابلیت جنگ الکترونیک بود که گفت بعد از کشف هدف ان شاالله تا اون رو نابود نکنه رهاش نمیکنه
> اگر خواستید بگید تا آپلودش کنم



linkesho bedi kafie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Dustan man ye pishnahad daram.
> be nazaram behtarin kari ke tuie in forum mitunim bokonim ine ke ye eddeie mahdud ro be kolli va bedune hich estesnaie ignore konim va be hich onvan post hashun ro quote nakonim, javabe trollingeshun ro nadim va faghat va faghat report konim. engar ke aslan vojud nadaran. yani hamashun ro tuie ignore list bezarim, khodetun behtar midunid kia ro migam, vali age movafeghid begid ta esmha ro begam.



Afarin
kamelan movafegham
Listo bede
man motmaeenam ba hamahangi mitoonim kheyli behtar amal konim
bazam be khatere fekre khoobet mamnoonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> تبریک می گویم ....
> 
> بابت دستاوردهای حوزه ی سایبری ( بای بای فیلترشکن ها هم هست !!! ) و فرستادن فرگوش به فضا
> 
> البته این روز از بس کارگری ( به قول تهرونی ها : عملگی ) کردم که خودکار داره خوابم می بره ....


از بس همه پورتها رو بستن همه فیترشکن ها ترافیکشون رو بردن روی پورت 80 . دیگه عملا فیلترینگ از کنترل ایران خارج شده 
قبلا دستکم میتونستن کسی رو که داره از فیلترشکن استفاده میکنه شناسایی کنن ولی الان دیگه مجبورا کل ترافیک عبوری رو پردازش کنن و صد البته که امکانش رو ندارن


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Dustan man ye pishnahad daram.
> be nazaram behtarin kari ke tuie in forum mitunim bokonim ine ke ye eddeie mahdud ro be kolli va bedune hich estesnaie ignore konim va be hich onvan post hashun ro quote nakonim, javabe trollingeshun ro nadim va faghat va faghat report konim. engar ke aslan vojud nadaran. yani hamashun ro tuie ignore list bezarim, khodetun behtar midunid kia ro migam, vali age movafeghid begid ta esmha ro begam.
> 
> @rmi5 @haman10 @Ghulam-Alazhar @S00R3NA @SOHEIL @kollang @ResurgentIran @Ostad @Baradar @Islam shall be the winner @Shapur Zol Aktaf @JEskandari @twilight @mohsen @spiderkiller and others



Afarin. Man 100 darsad movafegham
Etefaghan man ye chand hafte pish mikhastam yek gorooh-pm befresam be hame irania dar in forum, darbareye hamin pishnahad. 
man dige sai mikonam ke be taziha javab nadam, va bahashon kari nadashte bashan. harchi in lamasaba mikhahand began, man dige dekhalat nemikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام
دوستان یک هشدار بهتون بدم ....

به این عکسها نگاه کنید ...








داشتم درایو سی رو بازیابی می کردم که متوجه شدم این عکس ها وجود دارند ....

اگه دقت کنید حجم تمام عکس ها 10 کیلوبایته ....

باید بگم که بنده هیچ وقت از صفحه ی کامپیوترم چنین اسکرین شات هایی نگرفتم ولیکن این عکس ها و تعداد زیادی دیگه مشابه این وجود داشته ....

فقط بهتون بگم ، به نظر میاد نوع کار کاربران رصد می شه ... بخصوص کسایی که وارد سایت های نظامی می شوند ، به صورت خودکار اطلاعاتتشون رصد می شه و عکس هایی با حجم 10 کیلو بایت از صفحه ی نمایششون و عکس های موجود تو هاردشون گرفته می شه ...

مواظب باشید .... اطلاعات خاصی رو توی هاردتون قرار ندید و حتی الامکان از فیلتر شکن هم استفاده نکنید .... 

اگه می تونید هم از ویندوز 8 استفاده نکنید چون ویندوز هشت یک ابزاری به نام 
step recorder 
داره ( که می تونید با سرچ در اپلیکیشن های ببینیدیش و کارایی وحشتناکش رو نگاه کنید ) که می شه ازش برای جاسوسی استفاده کرد



mohsen said:


> از بس همه پورتها رو بستن همه فیترشکن ها ترافیکشون رو بردن روی پورت 80 . دیگه عملا فیلترینگ از کنترل ایران خارج شده
> قبلا دستکم میتونستن کسی رو که داره از فیلترشکن استفاده میکنه شناسایی کنن ولی الان دیگه مجبورا کل ترافیک عبوری رو پردازش کنن و صد البته که امکانش رو ندارن



سلام
مطمئنی که امکانش رو ندارند .... !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Afarin
> kamelan movafegham
> Listo bede
> man motmaeenam ba hamahangi mitoonim kheyli behtar amal konim
> bazam be khatere fekre khoobet mamnoonam



tuie poste 4828 neveshtam esmaro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ResurgentIran said:


> Afarin. Man 100 darsad movafegham
> Etefaghan man ye chand hafte pish mikhastam yek gorooh-pm befresam be hame irania dar in forum, darbareye hamin pishnahad.
> man dige sai mikonam ke be taziha javab nadam, va bahashon kari nadashte bashan. harchi in lamasaba mikhahand began, man dige dekhalat nemikonam.



aafreen ... aafreen.... aafreen.... aafreen..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> سلام
> دوستان یک هشدار بهتون بدم ....
> 
> به این عکسها نگاه کنید ...
> View attachment 11751
> View attachment 11752
> View attachment 11753
> View attachment 11754
> 
> 
> 
> داشتم درایو سی رو بازیابی می کردم که متوجه شدم این عکس ها وجود دارند ....
> 
> اگه دقت کنید حجم تمام عکس ها 10 کیلوبایته ....
> 
> باید بگم که بنده هیچ وقت از صفحه ی کامپیوترم چنین اسکرین شات هایی نگرفتم ولیکن این عکس ها و تعداد زیادی دیگه مشابه این وجود داشته ....
> 
> فقط بهتون بگم ، به نظر میاد نوع کار کاربران رصد می شه ... بخصوص کسایی که وارد سایت های نظامی می شوند ، به صورت خودکار اطلاعاتتشون رصد می شه و عکس هایی با حجم 10 کیلو بایت از صفحه ی نمایششون و عکس های موجود تو هاردشون گرفته می شه ...
> 
> مواظب باشید .... اطلاعات خاصی رو توی هاردتون قرار ندید و حتی الامکان از فیلتر شکن هم استفاده نکنید ....
> 
> اگه می تونید هم از ویندوز 8 استفاده نکنید چون ویندوز هشت یک ابزاری به نام
> step recorder
> داره ( که می تونید با سرچ در اپلیکیشن های ببینیدیش و کارایی وحشتناکش رو نگاه کنید ) که می شه ازش برای جاسوسی استفاده کرد
> 
> 
> 
> سلام
> مطمئنی که امکانش رو ندارند .... !؟


از اخر جواب میدم، مگه اینکه روی یک نفر یا یک نرم افزار قفل کنن نمیتونن بفهمن که کیا دارن از فیلترشکن استفاده میکنن 
اون عکسهایی هم که گفتی مربوط به صفحه استارت مرورگری هست که استفاده میکنی نمیخواد خیلی تو فکر بری


----------



## twilight

Serpentine said:


> khob vaghti comment ha hide mishe, ye gozine baghale post hast ke mitune post ro unhide kone, va on moghe mishe report kard.
> 
> vali dar kol agar kasi ro ignore konim dg lazem nist hata reporteshun konim, in kar bishtar baraie arameshe asabe karbara va bahane nadadan daste onha hast.
> 
> 
> Man chan ta karbar ro nam mibaram, felan inha hastand:
> al-hasani
> arabian legend
> moshmoosh
> K-xeroid
> 
> 
> harki ke maiel bud mitune in kar ro bokone. lozumi ham nadare tuie ignore list bezarid hatman, age moshkeli ba didane post hashun nadarid.



سلام
با اضافه کردن ال حسنی ... تقریبا همشون رو فرستادم قاطی باقالی ها ....

اون هایی که داشتند فروم ها رو طراحی می کردند ، یک چیزی می دانستند که این لیست نادیده گرفته شده ها رو ابداع کرد ....

حالا به جای بحث های بی مورد و بی نتیجه ، می تونیم به کاربرهایی بپردازیم که کمی انسانیت دارند ...



mohsen said:


> از اخر جواب میدم، مگه اینکه روی یک نفر یا یک نرم افزار قفل کنن نمیتونن بفهمن که کیا دارن از فیلترشکن استفاده میکنن
> اون عکسهایی هم که گفتی مربوط به صفحه استارت مرورگری هست که استفاده میکنی نمیخواد خیلی تو فکر بری



سلام
البته بنده از فایر فاکس استفاده می کنم و تمامی این امکاناتش رو از چند ماه پیش قطع کردم و از بلنک لیست استفاده می کنم ...

حالا این رو قبول کنیم ، ولی چی در مورد عکس های کوچک شده ی درون هارد چی ...


راه های زیادی برای کنترل هست .... فقط کافیه ترافیک ها به سرورهای نا معلوم (نا شناس ) رو بررسی کنند و از اون سمت هم چک لیست های ای اس پی ها رو بررسی کنند ..... ( البته شروع قضیه به خاطر قتل های ناموسی که سر همین پیامک ها ایجاد می شد ، بود ) 


اینجا دو حالت داره ...
یا از فیلتر شکن استفاده می کنه ...
یا از تورنت ...

خود تورنت هم فکر نکنم رهگیریش سخت باشه ... پس می مونه کسایی که از فیلترشکن استفاده می کنند


نگران توانستنش هم نباشه .... حداقل از 5 سال پیش تا حالا ( طبق شنیده هام ) تمام پیامک های تلفن همراه ایران رو چک می کنند و برای حداقل 2 سال ذخیره می کنند ...

بیست تا چهل گیگابایت پهنای باند کشوری چیز خاصی نیست که نتونند چکش کنند ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

wass goin on ladies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> wass goin on ladies?



doing good , what abt you pinky ? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> wass goin on ladies?



Why is smoke in all your avatars ? Are you addicted , something ... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

hala Iran ma ro control kone ke chi,ma ke Kari nemikonim,man negaranam kharejia as web came laptop ya durbine mobile ax ya filmemuno begiran vs vasanun moskel she.
Be nazaretun elis tondro nist va atish biare mareke?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Man ke migam, post ham report nakonim. Bezar harfe zeshteshono bezanan, va ma be hich vaj dekhalat nakonim (in kheili moheme!!). ke members az keshvarane dige bebinan ke in taziha moshkel daran va adami hastand ke ensaniat va farhang nadarand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> hala Iran ma ro control kone ke chi,ma ke Kari nemikonim,man negaranam kharejia as web came laptop ya durbine mobile ax ya filmemuno begiran vs vasanun moskel she.
> Be nazaretun elis tondro nist va atish biare mareke?



سلام
شاید یکی از این دوستان ، توی یک جای حساسی کار کنه و نا غافل یک عکس داشته باشه که ....

می گند مهم نیست چه اطلاعاتی جمع کنی ، مهم اینه که چقدر بتونی اطلاعات جمع کنی .... نکته ش اینه که می شه با تحلیل از اون حجم انبوه اطلاعات چیز به دست بیاری ...

با رصد ما می فهمند که مثلا فلانی یک چیزی می دونه ، بهمانی نمی دونه .... پس اگه فردا من یا شما یک چیزی رو گفتیم ، با توجه به سابقه مون می توند حدس بزند که گفته ی کدوم ما صحیح تر هست و بعد پی اون رو بگیرند ....


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Why is smoke in all your avatars ? Are you addicted , something ... ?



@DESERT FIGHTER 

s00r3na never had a good sense of humor !!! 

and he has no nerves at all  or as iranians say: asab masab yokhdi 



twilight said:


> سلام
> شاید یکی از این دوستان ، توی یک جای حساسی کار کنه و نا غافل یک عکس داشته باشه که ....
> 
> می گند مهم نیست چه اطلاعاتی جمع کنی ، مهم اینه که چقدر بتونی اطلاعات جمع کنی .... نکته ش اینه که می شه با تحلیل از اون حجم انبوه اطلاعات چیز به دست بیاری ...
> 
> با رصد ما می فهمند که مثلا فلانی یک چیزی می دونه ، بهمانی نمی دونه .... پس اگه فردا من یا شما یک چیزی رو گفتیم ، با توجه به سابقه مون می توند حدس بزند که گفته ی کدوم ما صحیح تر هست و بعد پی اون رو بگیرند ....



baba shoma ham ziad jedi gerefti !!

khod computer screen shot migire , nwmidoonam chera vali manam daram az oona :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

> خطاب به سناتورها
> وندی شرمن: به بهانه تروریسم ایران را تحریم کنید!
> 
> 
> پنج‌شنبه هفته گذشته سنای آمریکا میزبان معاون وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا و معاون وزیر خزانه‌داری این کشور بود.
> وندی شرمن و دیوید کوهن در این جلسه به سناتورها اطمینان دادند توافق ژنو فشارها بر ایران را کاهش نخواهد داد و حتی از راه‌های دیگری می‌توان این فشارها را تشدید نیز کرد!
> شرمن در این جلسه استماع مدعی شد تحریم‌ها عامل آمدن ایران پای میز مذاکره است و افزود؛ در این میان آزمودن نیت‌ها و مقاصد ایران هم اهمیت دارد.
> وی در ادامه گفت که در این جلسه درباره حقایق توافق هسته‌ای ژنو صحبت خواهد شد تا نمایندگان بتوانند خودشان درباره مزایای آن قضاوت کنند.
> این مقام آمریکایی برخی از مفاد «طرح اقدام مشترک» ژنو که مورد توافق ایران و 5+1 قرار گرفت را برشمرد و گفت که این طرح راه را برای یک توافق جامع با ایران باز می‌کند.
> شرمن گفت که این طرح وقتی از چند هفته دیگر به اجرا درآید پیشرفت برنامه هسته‌ای ایران را متوقف می‌کند، آن را در برخی از جنبه‌های مهم به عقب باز می‌گرداند و نظارت‌های بی‌سابقه‌ای را بر برنامه هسته‌ای ایران اعمال خواهد کرد.
> این مقام آمریکایی گفت جزئیات طرح اقدام مشترک نشان می‌دهند که چرا ایران نمی‌تواند در برنامه‌اش به سمت مقاصد مخفیانه پیش برود. به گفته وی تعهد ایران مبنی بر تعلیق غنی‌سازی اورانیوم، عدم ساخت تجهیزات جدید غنی‌سازی، توقف تمامی فعالیت‌های غنی‌سازی بالای پنج درصدی، خنثی‌سازی ذخایر اورانیوم 20 درصدی و موارد دیگری از این دست از جمله مفاد این طرح هستند که جلوی نظامی شدن برنامه هسته‌ای ایران را می‌گیرد.
> شرمن در ادامه گفت: «اما برخی به درستی پرسیده‌اند چرا ما باید به ایران اعتماد کنیم که به این تعهدات پایبند می‌ماند؟ همان‌طور که آقای کری گفته طرح اقدام مشترک مبتنی بر اعتماد نیست، بلکه مبتنی بر راستی‌آزمایی است و مکانیسم‌های راستی‌آزمایی مطرح شده در این طرح بی‌سابقه هستند.»
> معماری تحریم‌ها
> دست نمی‌خورد
> خانم شرمن در ادامه به تعهدات کشورهای 5+1 در برابر ایران اشاره کرد و گفت که این کشورها در قبال این اقدام‌های ملموس، کاهش محدود، موقت و برگشت‌پذیر تحریم‌ها را در نظر گرفته‌اند؛ این امتیازات، به گفته شرمن، در حالی اعطا می‌شوند که معماری نظام تحریم‌ها پابرجا می‌مانند: «و ما با قدرت اجرای این تحریم‌ها و تمامی تحریم‌های موجود را ادامه خواهیم داد.»
> شرمن گفت: «برآورد ما این است که این کاهش محدود تحریم‌ها معادل تقریباً بین 6 تا 7 میلیارد درآمد برای ایران خواهد بود.»
> این مقام وزارت خارجه آمریکا ممانعت آمریکا از افزایش صادرات نفتی ایران را مورد تأکید قرار داد و گفت: «بگذارید صریح بگویم. ما اجازه نخواهیم داد صادرات نفتی ایران افزایش یابد و با متحدان بین‌المللی‌مان همکاری خواهیم کرد تا اطمینان حاصل کنیم که آنها می‌دانند که هر نوع افزایش در خرید نفتی از ایران مشمول تحریم خواهد بود.»
> شرمن در ادامه توضیحاتش درباره تحریم‌های ایران گفت که آمریکا به ایران اجازه دسترسی به 4/2 میلیارد دلار از اموال مصادره شده‌اش را خواهد داد اما این کار را به صورت ماهیانه و پس از راستی‌آزمایی اقدامات ایران درباره پایبندی به تعهداتش انجام خواهد داد.
> ضرر ایران
> بیش از عایدی‌اش است
> سرپرست تیم مذاکره‌کننده هسته‌ای آمریکا سخنانش را این طور ادامه داد: «به خاطر داشته باشید، ایران همچنان ماهانه 4 تا 5 میلیارد دلار را به خاطر تحریم‌های نفتی ما از دست خواهد داد بنابراین دسترسی به منابع مالی کمتر از یک ماه ضررهای ایران است.»
> شرمن ادامه داد تعلیق تحریم‌های مربوط به طلا و فلزات گرانبها و صنایع خودروسازی ایران هم معادل تقریباً 1/5 میلیارد دلار درآمد برای ایران خواهد بود.
> وی افزود: «بعضی ها به غلط گفته‌اند که میزان کاهش این تحریم‌ها بیش از این بوده است بگذارید بار دیگر تاکید کنم. کل تخفیف در نظر گرفته شده در طرح اقدام مشترک به 6 تا 7 میلیارد می‌رسد و این مبلغ هرگز 20 میلیارد دلار یا 40 میلیارد دلار که برخی گزارش داده‌اند نیست.»
> شرمن ادامه داد: «کل تخفیف در نظر گرفته شده برای ایران در طرح اقدام مشترک، بخش نه چندان زیادی از 100 میلیارد دلار ذخائر ارزی این کشور خواهد بود که به خاطر تحریم‌های مداوم ما دسترسی به آنها غیرممکن یا محدود شده است.» وی همچنین تاکید کرد که ظرف این 6 ماه هم همچنان فشار بر اقتصاد ایران از طریق اجرای تحریم‌ها ادامه خواهد یافت.
> ایران می‌توانست...
> شرمن درباره توافق هسته‌ای ژنو گفت: برای درک مزایای این توافق باید آنچه بدون این توافقنامه به آن می‌رسیدیم و آنچه به آن نمی‌رسیدیم را مقایسه کنیم: ایران می‌توانست هزاران سانتریفیوژ دیگر نصب کند، سانتریفیوژهای نسل بعدی را نصب کند، در مسیر تولید پلوتونیوم در رآکتور آب سنگین اراک حرکت کند و ذخایر اورانیوم 20 درصدی‌اش را افزایش دهد.
> وی درباره مذاکرات کارشناسی بین ایران، کشورهای 1+5 و آژانس گفت که مهم است که این مذاکرات به صورت صحیح و مناسب انجام شوند.
> شرمن در پایان سخنانش گفت: «بگذارید یک چیز را صریح بگویم سیاست ما در ارتباط با ایران تغییر نکرده است. رئیس‌جمهور به صراحت گفته که به ایران اجازه نخواهد داد که به بمب دسترسی پیدا کند.»
> می‌توانید به بهانه تروریسم تحریم کنید!
> شرمن ادامه داد: «ما همچنان با اقدامات ایران که مخل ثبات در منطقه است مقابله می‌کنیم. همچنان ایران را به خاطر حمایت از تروریسم مسئول می‌شناسیم. ایران همچنان در فهرست کشورهای حامی تروریسم و تحریم‌های ما باقی خواهد ماند.»
> شرمن درپاسخ به سوالی در مورد امکان وضع تحریم‌های جدید علیه ایران به بهانه تروریسم خاطرنشان کرد: «ما باید ببینیم ادبیات ویژه مورد استفاده در این تحریم‌ها چیست.»
> شرمن افزود: «تنها تعهدی که ما در این توافق داده‌ایم این است که تحریم جدیدی در ارتباط با پرونده هسته‌ای وضع نکنیم.»
> کوهن: فشار تحریم‌ها
> علیه ایران افزایش می‌یابد
> در این جلسه استماع که در برابر کمیته بانکداری، مسکن و امور شهری سنا برگزار شد، دیوید کوهن معاون وزیر خزانه‌داری آمریکا و مسئول اصلی تحریم‌های ضد ایرانی در دولت اوباما، با اشاره به محدودیت‌های ایجاد شده در برنامه هسته‌ای ایران بر اساس توافقنامه ژنو گفت؛ «این محدودیت‌ها اولین محدودیت‌های مهمی هستند که ایران طی دهه گذشته درباره برنامه هسته‌ای‌اش آنها را پذیرفته است. اما این توافق تنها ابتدای راه است.»
> به گزارش فارس، این مقام مسئول تحریم‌ها همچنین بار دیگر تاکید کرد که آمریکا طی شش ماه آینده با قاطعیت به اعمال این تحریم‌ها ادامه خواهد داد. وی گفت: «ایران تنها در صورتی که گام‌های ملموس و آزمون‌پذیر برای صلح‌آمیز بودن برنامه هسته‌ای‌اش بردارد می‌تواند از افزایش تحریم‌ها و انزوای عمیق‌تر جلوگیری کند.»
> معاون وزیر خرانه‌داری آمریکا گفت: «من به عنوان مقام اصلی مسئول طراحی و اجرای برنامه تحریم‌هایمان، مطمئن هستم که فشار تحریم‌ها بر ایران افزایش خواهد یافت.»
> وی افزود: «ایران ظرف شش ماه آینده، نسبت به الان، حتی گرفتار مخمصه عمیق‌تری خواهد شد.»
> امتیازات ناچیز اقتصادی
> این مقام آمریکایی امتیازهای داده شده به ایران در توافق هسته‌ای ژنو را از لحاظ اقتصادی کم اهمیت دانست.
> کوهن گفت: «بیشترین تخفیف در تحریم‌ها این بوده که به ایران اجازه دسترسی به 2/4 میلیارد دلار از درآمدهای خودش که در حال حاضر در خارج از ایران است داده شده است. علاوه بر این تحریم‌های آمریکا در بخش صادرات پتروشیمی ایران و صنایع خودروسازی هم به طور موقت تعلیق خواهند شد.»
> معاون وزیر خزانه‌داری آمریکا تصریح کرد: «برآورد ما این است که این تجارت هم می‌تواند برای ایران ظرف 6 ماه آینده 5/1 میلیارد دلار درآمد ایجاد کند - آن هم در صورتی که ایران بتواند برای اتومبیل‌ها و محصولات پتروشیمی‌اش، مشتری پیدا کند.»
> وی این فرایند را فرایندی «دشوار» توصیف کرد و ادعا کرد بخش اتومبیل‌سازی ایران مشکلات درازمدتی دارد و واردکنندگان محصولات پتروشیمی هم قراردادهای طولانی مدت را ترجیح می‌دهند که با توجه به مدت 6 ماهه توافق ژنو انجام مبادلات اقتصادی در این حوزه‌ها امکان‌پذیر نخواهد بود.
> این مقام آمریکایی در ادامه به رفع تحریم‌های طلا هم اشاره کرد: «این طرح مشترک، تحریم‌های مربوط به توانایی ایران برای خرید و فروش طلا را هم تعلیق می‌کند. اما چون نگه داشتن موانع باعث می‌شود ایران نتواند از ارزهای خارجی یا ارز خودش برای خرید طلا استفاده کند، این قرارداد هم دارای ارزش محدودی است.»
> کوهن در بخش دیگری از اظهارات ضد ایرانی‌اش گفت: «در صورتی که ایران به تعهداتش در این طرح مشترک عمل کند، طی 6 ماه آینده - عمدتا از طریق دسترسی به پول خود - 6 تا 7 میلیارد دلار تخفیف خواهد گرفت.
> یک دلار از این پول هم متعلق به مالیات‌دهندگان آمریکایی نیست!»

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> Why is smoke in all your avatars ? Are you addicted , something ... ?



Nah.. although i have a few drinks... and smoke cigs n cigars.. and ... 

what abt u ... u serious persian kitty.. 



haman10 said:


> doing good , what abt you pinky ? lol



Chillin...n ... 

Hows life..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Be nazaretun elis tondro nist va atish biare mareke?



On ke aslan Irani nist.


----------



## twilight

haman10 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> s00r3na never had a good sense of humor !!!
> 
> and he has no nerves at all  or as iranians say: asab masab yokhdi
> 
> 
> 
> baba shoma ham ziad jedi gerefti !!
> 
> khod computer screen shot migire , nwmidoonam chera vali manam daram az oona :d



سلام
با نرم افزارهای معتبر کار کردید ... خیلی هاشون به محض وصل شدن به اینترنت ، بلافاصله از کار می افتند ... چرا ویندوز اینجور نمی شه !؟ 

چشمک ....

ماکروسافت به جای پول ویندوز ، اطلاعات ما رو می گیره ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

ResurgentIran said:


> Man ke migam, post ham report nakonim. Bezar harfe zeshteshono bezanan, va ma be hich vaj dekhalat nakonim (in kheili moheme!!). ke members az keshvarane dige bebinan ke in taziha moshkel daran va adami hastand ke ensaniat va farhang nadarand.


Benin Kare donya koja reside ke ina vase ma shakh shodan va be ma migan 2 rage va past nejad


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hows life..



goin on ....

had a flu , went to hospital but still breathing , trolling in pdf  

what abt you ? how are things in punjab ?  you were punjabi or it was loveicon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

ResurgentIran said:


> On ke aslan Irani nist.


Be har Hal baese shir shodane tazia mishe va kheilia ham fek mikonan farsie.hala kollan kheyli tond hard nemizane?


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> goin on ....
> 
> had a flu , went to hospital but still breathing , trolling in pdf
> 
> what abt you ? how are things in punjab ?  you were punjabi or it was loveicon ?



Me too. I had flu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> goin on ....
> 
> had a flu , went to hospital but still breathing , trolling in pdf
> 
> what abt you ? how are things in punjab ?  you were punjabi or it was loveicon ?



Damn man u forgot me ma brotha? im Baluch.. loveicon is punjabi..



ResurgentIran said:


> Me too. I had flu



lived half my life with it.. sinus issues.. Man up..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> سلام
> البته بنده از فایر فاکس استفاده می کنم و تمامی این امکاناتش رو از چند ماه پیش قطع کردم و از بلنک لیست استفاده می کنم ...
> 
> حالا این رو قبول کنیم ، ولی چی در مورد عکس های کوچک شده ی درون هارد چی ...
> 
> 
> راه های زیادی برای کنترل هست .... فقط کافیه ترافیک ها به سرورهای نا معلوم (نا شناس ) رو بررسی کنند و از اون سمت هم چک لیست های ای اس پی ها رو بررسی کنند ..... ( البته شروع قضیه به خاطر قتل های ناموسی که سر همین پیامک ها ایجاد می شد ، بود )
> 
> 
> اینجا دو حالت داره ...
> یا از فیلتر شکن استفاده می کنه ...
> یا از تورنت ...
> 
> خود تورنت هم فکر نکنم رهگیریش سخت باشه ... پس می مونه کسایی که از فیلترشکن استفاده می کنند
> 
> 
> نگران توانستنش هم نباشه .... حداقل از 5 سال پیش تا حالا ( طبق شنیده هام ) تمام پیامک های تلفن همراه ایران رو چک می کنند و برای حداقل 2 سال ذخیره می کنند ...
> 
> بیست تا چهل گیگابایت پهنای باند کشوری چیز خاصی نیست که نتونند چکش کنند ....


اونها عکسای کوچیک شده هم توسط اکسپلورر ویندوز یا حتی برنامه های دیگه ایجاد میشه و برای کش کردن و نمایش سریع ثامب نیلها هست
thumbnail

برای غیرفعال کردن کامل اون ویژگی هم توی فایرفاکس باید از طریق
about:config
اقدام کنی
------------
منظور من رو اشتباه گرفتی من نگفتم نمیتونن کاربرا رو پیدا کنن، من گفتم در لحظه قابلیت شناسایی ترافیک آنتی فیلترها رو ندارن چون اونها هم مرتب آی پی شون رو تغییر میدن
چند میلیارد آی پی آدرس وجود داره و صاحب خیلیهاشون هم در لحظه در حال تغییره، نمیتونن سرورهای ناشناس رو تعریف کنن. فقط میتونن سرورهای شناخته شده رو تعریف کنن که اونم یعنی قطع اینترنت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Be har Hal baese shir shodane tazia mishe va kheilia ham fek mikonan farsie.hala kollan kheyli tond hard nemizane?



Chera, akhlaghesh tonde.


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Aga mohsen nazare darbare cm man chie?


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn man u forgot me ma brotha? im Baluch.. loveicon is punjabi.



oops , as i said before i'm high right now !!!

i have around 50000000 doses of antibiotic in me !! 

long live balouchistan !! 




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> lived half my life with it.. sinus issues..



oh , i know how u feel !! my cousin is like that ! and tell u what he is really suffering 




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Man up..



cant do so !!! they took me to hospital man !!! i was never there before

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

ResurgentIran said:


> Chera, akhlaghesh tonde.


Bio midi :d

Be nazare man bahsaye siasi bayad inja tatil beshe va hame motehed beshim alayhe kharejia.
agha haman khoda bad nade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> oops , as i said before i'm high right now !!!
> 
> i have around 50000000 doses of antibiotic in me !!
> 
> long live balouchistan !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh , i know how u feel !! my cousin is like that ! and tell u what he is really suffering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant do so !!! they took me to hospital man !!! i was never there before



I think I would like being hospitalized. My mom would worry about me, and I would get so much attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> اونها عکسای کوچیک شده هم توسط اکسپلورر ویندوز یا حتی برنامه های دیگه ایجاد میشه و برای کش کردن و نمایش سریع ثامب نیلها هست
> thumbnail
> 
> برای غیرفعال کردن کامل اون ویژگی هم توی فایرفاکس باید از طریق
> about:config
> اقدام کنی
> ------------
> منظور من رو اشتباه گرفتی من نگفتم نمیتونن کاربرا رو پیدا کنن، من گفتم در لحظه قابلیت شناسایی ترافیک آنتی فیلترها رو ندارن چون اونها هم مرتب آی پی شون رو تغییر میدن
> چند میلیارد آی پی آدرس وجود داره و صاحب خیلیهاشون هم در لحظه در حال تغییره، نمیتونن سرورهای ناشناس رو تعریف کنن. فقط میتونن سرورهای شناخته شده رو تعریف کنن که اونم یعنی قطع اینترنت



سلام
در مورد ترافیک چی .... ترافیک شناخته شده و ترافیک ناشناس ....

اگه من باشم ( و گمان کنم اونها هم قدر من عقل داشته باشند ) کاربرها رو با آدرس مک لیست میکنم ( می کنند ) و به محض وصل شدن به اینترنت ، می روند تو چک لیستو ترافیکشون رصد می شه ...

به غیر از چند سایت خاص ، اکثر سایت ها هم آی پی شون مشخصه ، پس باز می افتیم سر همون قضیه ی قبل ... ترافیک به سایت های شناخته شده با آدرس مشخص ( نام ) و ثایت ( حالا با آی پی های محدود چندگانه ) و ترافیک ناشناس ...

که باز هم این ترافیک ناشناس می رسه به تورنت و فیلتر شکن و وی پی ان ها ....
_________

با توجه به محدود بودن درگاه اینترنت جهانی ایران و محدود بودن نقاط وصل شدن به اینترنت جهانی .. فکر نکنم کار سختی باشه ...


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> I think I would like being hospitalized. My mom would worry about me, and I would get so much attention.



well my mom kicked me hard cause she told me to not go out unprepared !!

i was wearing a blouse , so i deserved it 

====================

night night everybody !!

enjoy your night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Did anyone see Hobbit Desolation of Smaug? Im gonna go to cinema tomorrow and see it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> long live balouchistan !!



Long live Pakistan..




> oh , i know how u feel !! my cousin is like that ! and tell u what he is really suffering



I rarely notice it... have had it as long as i can remember..






> cant do so !!! they took me to hospital man !!! i was never there before


 
Apart from some hot nurses n sexy patients..(girls)... hospitals suck...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> s00r3na never had a good sense of humor !!!
> 
> and he has no nerves at all  or as iranians say: asab masab yokhdi







> Nah.. although i have a few drinks... and smoke cigs n cigars.. and ...
> 
> what abt u ... u serious persian kitty..



I see no reason to smoke however my friends love it . Whenever we go out they order hookah while I have to drink tea for an hour or so and watch the rings come from their mouths .

look at this : چی بگیم به اینا (

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

ResurgentIran said:


> Did anyone see Hobbit Desolation of Smaug? Im gonna go to cinema tomorrow and see it!



no, but I am really looking forward to seeing it!!! trailer looks nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> I see no reason to smoke however my friends love it . Whenever we go out they order hookah while I have to drink tea for an hour or so and watch the rings come from their mouths .
> 
> look at this : چی بگیم به اینا (




Hookah (served in cafes) has been banned in most major cities here... apart from the capital Islamabad...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

S00R3NA said:


> Wow u seem so adult n wise.but many of youngs smoke.. I do not like it like u but I liked before.why do u hate?
> 
> I see no reason to smoke however my friends love it . Whenever we go out they order hookah while I have to drink tea for an hour or so and watch the rings come from their mouths .
> 
> look at this : چی بگیم به اینا (


----------



## mohsen

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Aga mohsen nazare darbare cm man chie?


کدوم یکی؟


----------



## spiderkiller

twilight said:


> سلام
> دوستان یک هشدار بهتون بدم ....
> 
> به این عکسها نگاه کنید ...
> View attachment 11751
> View attachment 11752
> View attachment 11753
> View attachment 11754
> 
> 
> 
> داشتم درایو سی رو بازیابی می کردم که متوجه شدم این عکس ها وجود دارند ....
> 
> اگه دقت کنید حجم تمام عکس ها 10 کیلوبایته ....
> 
> باید بگم که بنده هیچ وقت از صفحه ی کامپیوترم چنین اسکرین شات هایی نگرفتم ولیکن این عکس ها و تعداد زیادی دیگه مشابه این وجود داشته ....
> 
> فقط بهتون بگم ، به نظر میاد نوع کار کاربران رصد می شه ... بخصوص کسایی که وارد سایت های نظامی می شوند ، به صورت خودکار اطلاعاتتشون رصد می شه و عکس هایی با حجم 10 کیلو بایت از صفحه ی نمایششون و عکس های موجود تو هاردشون گرفته می شه ...
> 
> مواظب باشید .... اطلاعات خاصی رو توی هاردتون قرار ندید و حتی الامکان از فیلتر شکن هم استفاده نکنید ....
> 
> اگه می تونید هم از ویندوز 8 استفاده نکنید چون ویندوز هشت یک ابزاری به نام
> step recorder
> داره ( که می تونید با سرچ در اپلیکیشن های ببینیدیش و کارایی وحشتناکش رو نگاه کنید ) که می شه ازش برای جاسوسی استفاده کرد


داداش اگه میشه یکم واضح تر توضیح بده. مثلا ادرسی که اینا رو توی درایو سی دیدی بده ما هم بریم یک چک کنیم. بعد اگه هم این عکس ها تهیه میشه و ارسال میشه به نظرت داره واسه کی ارسال میشه ؟ یعنی از داخل دارن چک میکنن ؟ من خودم شک برده بودم یک مدت بعضی از مسائلم چک میشه اما اگه به این شدت از داخل چک میکنن من از همین الان میرم اینترنتم رو میبندم میشینم تو خونه به در و دیوار نگاه میکنم. لطفا بی جواب نذار پستم رو 
ممنون.


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

mohsen said:


> کدوم یکی؟


inke bahs siasi nakonim va motahed bashim


----------



## mohsen

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> inke bahs siasi nakonim va motahed bashim


 اگر منظورتون توی این تاپیک هست به نظر من اینجا بحث سیاسی خیلی هم خوبه تا وقتی توهینی در کار نباشه هر کس نظرش رو میگه و بقیه هم یا موافقن یا مخالف
خارج از این تاپیک هم که اکثر تاپیکها در واقع موضوع سیاسی دارن تا نظامی، حداقل با بودن این تاپیک این بحث ها بین خودمون میمونه
اگر اتحاد توی یه خانواده وجود داشته باشه بحث کردن یا نکردن تفاوتی درش ایجاد نمیکنه و اگر متحد نباشن، باز هم با بحث نکردن این اتحاد به وجود نمیاد و در نهایت هم این اختلافات یه جایی فوران میکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

spiderkiller said:


> داداش اگه میشه یکم واضح تر توضیح بده. مثلا ادرسی که اینا رو توی درایو سی دیدی بده ما هم بریم یک چک کنیم. بعد اگه هم این عکس ها تهیه میشه و ارسال میشه به نظرت داره واسه کی ارسال میشه ؟ یعنی از داخل دارن چک میکنن ؟ من خودم شک برده بودم یک مدت بعضی از مسائلم چک میشه اما اگه به این شدت از داخل چک میکنن من از همین الان میرم اینترنتم رو میبندم میشینم تو خونه به در و دیوار نگاه میکنم. لطفا بی جواب نذار پستم رو
> ممنون.



سلام
البته ، این رو بنده با برنامه بازآوری اطلاعات حذف شده ی
Recuva 
به دست آوردم ...
دوستان می گند رویه ی عادی ویندوز ( خود سیستم عامل ویندو ) هست 
، ولیکن من اصولا آدم منفی باف و شکاکی هستم 


فکر نکنم کار داخلی ها باشه چون نه فایر وال ها نه آنتی ویروس کاری نکردند .... 
در حالت عادی هم بنده پهنای باندم رو چک می کنم ( چون از اینترنت حجمی استفاده می کنم ) باید بدونم چی به چی می شه ...

فقط یک حجم نا معتبری هست که زمان استفاده از فیلتر شکن ها ( چندتا کتاب خاص هست که سایت هاشون فیلتره و برای دانلودشون باید .... ) یک حجم نا مشخصی رد و بدل میشه ...

تازه ، طبق اون توافقنامه ی استفاده از فیلتر شکن ها ( بخصوص سایفون ) خود شرکت گفته بعضی از اطلاعات شخصی برای کار تحقیقاتی رصد می شه ...

حالا هم این بعضی اطلاعات خودش یک زمینه ی نا محدود و نا مشخص هست و همین این کار تحقیقاتی .... 

کلا این فیلترینگ بی مورد و بی حساب کتاب ( بخصوص سایت های انگلیسی زبان که به صرف مثلا یک عکس کل سایت رو فیلتر می کنند ) شده بلای جان ملت .... 

خیالت راحت ، داخلی ها اونقدر بی بودجه نشدند که بخوان به صورت تک تک همه رو بررسی کنند ... این کارها فقط از یک سازمانی مثل ان اس ای آمریکا بر میاد که بنا به اظهارات اسنودن ، ایران و عراق بزرگترین نقاط تمرکزش هستند ....


----------



## mohsen

‎تحریمهای جدید امریکا، خلاف"روح توافقنامه" یا خلاف "متن توافقنامه" ژنو!؟
تصریح متن تحریم‏های جدید به "هسته ای بود" علت تحریم‎‎
نگرانی از توجیه تراشی داخلی برای نقض عهد امریکا


ظهور یک عقل کل به نام "دکتر محمود سریع‌القلم" در دولت روحانی

البته با مدارک علمی فوق معتبر

در ضمن خدمت دوستان اصلاح طلب عرض میکنم که جدا با این واکنش ظریف به تحریمهای جدید مشعوف شدیم
جوابی مناسب، حساب شده، هدفمند و هوشمندانه
و صد البته غیر قابل بازگو برای ملت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

@Serpentine

آقا این تاپیک 

*Iranian Space Program*

خیلی خراب هست

با اجازه من یه تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنم و تمام مطالب به درد بخور رو انتقال بدم به اون بعد شما این رو حذف کنید


----------



## Surenas

@SOHEIL,

What happened to Iran's space program? They are celebrating the fact that they brought a monkey into space, which isn't really that difficult, while they can't even bring a 70kg satellite into space?


----------



## INDIC

Noxchi said:


> *Can Persians understand Urdu language? The writing looks very similar to Farsi. Can you read it?*



There is a common vocabulary to certain extent but both languages are completely different.


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> @SOHEIL,
> 
> What happened to Iran's space program? They are celebrating the fact that they brought a monkey into space, which isn't really that difficult, while they can't even bring a 70kg satellite into space?



Wait for good news !

& Sending a living creature is not an easy task !!!

We had some problems with engines ... which is solved now !

Now we have a reliable Space launch vehicle ... all the systems improved !

just have a little more patience & you will see the success again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

SOHEIL said:


> Wait for good news !
> 
> & Sending a living creature is not an easy task !!!
> 
> We had some problems with engines ... which is solved now !
> 
> Now we have a reliable Space launch vehicle ... all the systems improved !
> 
> just have a little more patience & you will see the success again



What are the main rockets of Iran for polar and geosynchronous orbits.


----------



## SOHEIL

INDIC said:


> What are the main rockets of Iran for polar and geosynchronous orbits.



Sepehr >>> 700 kg SSO

Sarir >>> ??? kg GEO

Both of them under development ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> Wait for good news !
> 
> & Sending a living creature is not an easy task !!!
> 
> We had some problems with engines ... which is solved now !
> 
> Now we have a reliable Space launch vehicle ... all the systems improved !
> 
> just have a little more patience & you will see the success again



I don't know. Still developments have been slowed down. I am still figuring out whether that is because of politics, or because of technical issues. Perhaps both. Since Moghaddam died due to a explosion in one of Iran's missiles center, it looks as if Iran's space (missile) capability has degenerated. Several failed launchings, no real improvements, only announcements, etc.


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> I don't know. Still developments have been slowed down. I am still figuring out whether that is because of politics, or because of technical issues. Perhaps both. Since Moghaddam died due to a explosion in one of Iran's missiles center, it looks as if Iran's space (missile) capability has degenerated. Several failed launchings, no real improvements, only announcements, etc.



New personalities are at work ... the launch is near !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> I don't know. Still developments have been slowed down. I am still figuring out whether that is because of politics, or because of technical issues. Perhaps both. Since Moghaddam died due to a explosion in one of Iran's missiles center, it looks as if Iran's space (missile) capability has degenerated. Several failed launchings, no real improvements, only announcements, etc.



Yadame ye blog dashti... hanuz active'e? Agar hast, lotf mikoni ye link post koni?


----------



## Esfand

SOHEIL said:


>



Agar man tue shahre Irani "thumbs up" bedam, mardom fekr mikonan fosh dadam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said: ↑
mage man nagoftam ke mano quote nakon ashghal mko ?

goh mikhori ye bar dige mano quote koni ha ..... bi sharaf vatan foroosh man vase goh az to bishtar ehteram ghaelam ....

understood ?
I quoted your terrorist arab behind

Now do something about it.

Funny how an arab mullah lover, living outside the country, is calling me a vatan forosh. If people like me, rmi5 or Surenas were in charge of your mullah infested paradise, the country would be one of the great nations of the world. Instead, it's a third world pariah state.

bozorgmehr said: ↑
He's not MKO. He's just a confused, angry kid. But he's an ok guy.​Confused is the arab lover that supports a bunch of towel head akhoonds with the mindset that he's actually helping the holy state of Iran.

That's called confusion.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
US Secretary:We will continue to aggressively enforce our sanctions over the next six months

haman10 said: ↑
shoma ino nemishnasi ye mojood goh be tamam ma'naast . chand bar behesh hoshdar dadam dorovar iran nayado manam quote nakone ......

he (probably it) doesnt understand .....
bishin binim baba

che gohi mikhay bokhori tille terririst?



In pesare abii chand bar tu toppic Irania va man ride
yani daghighan tu jahate tazia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Esfand said:


> Agar man tue shahre Irani "thumbs up" bedam, mardom fekr mikonan fosh dadam?



manzore shoma lafze mobarake bilakh hast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Agar man tue shahre Irani "thumbs up" bedam, mardom fekr mikonan fosh dadam?


yeah, it literally means middle finger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

ظریف: با جدیت مذاکرات ژنو را دنبال می‌کنیم/ در زمان مناسب پاسخ منتقدان را می‌دهیم




> چگونه معاهده ژنو بازی دو سر باخت برای ایران شد
> .
> موضوع خیلی ساده است دو مقدمه و یک نتیجه
> مقدم 1) معاهده امضا کردیم که بسیاری از فعالیت های هسته ای را تعطیل کنیم از آنطرف هم تعداد اندکی از تحریم ها برداشته شده و تحریم جدید وضع نشود
> مقدم 2) آمریکایی ها از یک سو تهدید بسیار جدی کرده اند که اگر ایران معاهده را نقض کند با ایران وارد جنگ می شوند و از سویی شروع به نقض تعهداتشان کرده اند.
> نتیجه:
> دوراه داریم
> الف) یکطرفه به معاهده ادامه بدهیم درحالی که هیچ تضمینی نیست که آمریکا و غرب به تعهداتش جامع عمل بپوشاند که معنایش باخت است
> ب) از معاهده خارج بشویم که نتیجه اش می شود جنگ و لذا باز هم باخته ایم
> و اینطور می شود که در هر صورت ما بازنده این معاهده خواهیم بود




سلام
یکی از کامنت های فارس نیوز هست ....

________

جناب ظریف و دار و دسته شون هم به جای جواب دادن به آمریکایی ها می خواهند به ما جواب بدهند .... 

سنگ پای ظریف ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

SOHEIL said:


> manzore shoma *lafze mobarake bilakh* hast ?



What is that?


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> What is that?


hamoun middle finger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


> Agar man tue shahre Irani "thumbs up" bedam, mardom fekr mikonan fosh dadam?



in karo nakon . chone mardom in ruza ghatian kar dastet midan . bad majbur mishi  ya ye omr ba ye khatereye bad zendegi koni 



SOHEIL said:


> manzore shoma lafze mobarake bilakh hast ?


you dirty b!tch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> ‎تحریمهای جدید امریکا، خلاف"روح توافقنامه" یا خلاف "متن توافقنامه" ژنو!؟
> تصریح متن تحریم‏های جدید به "هسته ای بود" علت تحریم‎‎
> نگرانی از توجیه تراشی داخلی برای نقض عهد امریکا
> 
> 
> ظهور یک عقل کل به نام "دکتر محمود سریع‌القلم" در دولت روحانی
> 
> البته با مدارک علمی فوق معتبر
> 
> در ضمن خدمت دوستان اصلاح طلب عرض میکنم که جدا با این واکنش ظریف به تحریمهای جدید مشعوف شدیم
> جوابی مناسب، حساب شده، هدفمند و هوشمندانه
> و صد البته غیر قابل بازگو برای ملت



سلام
فعلا که می خواد بزنه توی دهن منتقدین داخلی .... آمریکایی ها هم باید راحت باشند .... بنایی که امروز باهاش کار می کردم هم فهمید که آمریکایی ها می زنند زیرش و باز بهانه تراشی می کنند ... ولیکن ...

مغایرت‌های جدی گزارش روحانی با واقعیت ۲۵ساله اقتصاد ایران - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

واکنش جان کری به خروج ایران از مذاکرات - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

سلام
فقط به کامنت اول و میزان مثبت و منفی ها نگاه کنید تا عمق فاجعه رو ببینید ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

twilight said:


> سلام
> فعلا که می خواد بزنه توی دهن منتقدین داخلی .... آمریکایی ها هم باید راحت باشند .... بنایی که امروز باهاش کار می کردم هم فهمید که آمریکایی ها می زنند زیرش و باز بهانه تراشی می کنند ... ولیکن ...
> 
> مغایرت‌های جدی گزارش روحانی با واقعیت ۲۵ساله اقتصاد ایران - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك



اقتصاد ایران تا وقتی جلوی دلالی و واردات کالاهای بی کیفیت گرفته نشه و از همه مهمتر از خصوصی سازی حمایت نشه درست نمیشه .

خیالتون راحت . با این وضعی که حالا داریم تا 2050 هم به هیچ جا نمی رسیم .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> واکنش جان کری به خروج ایران از مذاکرات - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
> 
> سلام
> فقط به کامنت اول و میزان مثبت و منفی ها نگاه کنید تا عمق فاجعه رو ببینید ...



این دیگه اوجشه ...

فقط مونده یه تف بکنن تو صورت روحانی !

بعدش میگن این اقدام برای راضی کردن اسراییلیاست و اشکالی نداره


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@rmi5 mano tu forum haye site zayee nakon orherwise deal u another


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @rmi5 mano tu forum haye site zayee nakon orherwise deal u another



aziz, shoma akhe hamchin kam chert nemigi tou forum.
+ yek tosiye doustaaneh, engilisit ra ghavi kon, man chand baar didam ke taraf kollan zed e shoma sohbat karde va shoma manzouresh ra nafahmidi va harf e taraf ra like kardi.


----------



## rmi5

‮افغانستان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮دولت افغانستان حمایت تهران از مخالفین مسلح خود را تکذیب کرد‬
وزارت خارجه افغانستان‌ می‌گوید همکاری میان کابل و تهران در عالی‌ترین سطح ممکن قرار دارد و ایران مخالفان مسلح دولت افغانستان را کمک نمی کند.

جانان موسی‌زی سخنگوی وزارت خارجه افغانستان درباره اظهارات معاون والی فراه در غرب افغانستان، مبنی بر حمایت ایران از نیروهای مخالف دولت این کشور گفت که روابط و همکاری میان کابل و تهران در عالی‌ترین سطح قرار دارد که نشان دهنده دوستی و همکاری امنیتی و روابط نزدیک میان ایران و افغانستان است.
او افزود که درسفر حامد کرزی، رئیس جمهور افغانستان به تهران روابط دو کشور بهبود قابل توجه یافته و افغانستان خواستار گسترش بیشتر روابط با تمام همسایگان بخصوص ایران است.

آقای موسی‌زی تاکید کرد که افغانستان توانسته است رابطه با آمریکا و ایران را در یک سطح معقول نگه دارد.

محمد یونس رسولی معاون والی فراه روز پنجشنبه گذشته گفته بود که ایران گروه ۵۴۰ نفری از مخالفان مسلح دولت افغانستان را آموزش داده و برای انجام فعالیت‌های خراب‌کارانه به ولایت‌های غربی افغانستان فرستاده است.

او افزوده بود که اسناد مکتوب و نوارهای تصویری وجود دارد که نشان می‌دهد که در داخل ایران نیز مراکزی برای آموزش نیروهای مخالف دولت افغانستان وجود دارد.

قرار است افغانستان و ایران پیمان همکاری بلند مدت امضاء کنند، پیمانی که آقایان کرزی و روحانی در سفر رئیس جمهور افغانستان به تهران بر سر کلیت آن به توافق رسیدند.

آقای موسی‌زی درباره این پیمان گفت که مفاد این پیمان در بخش‌های سیاسی، امنیتی، اقتصادی و فرهنگی خواهد بود که گروه‌های کاری دو کشور روی آن کار می‌کنند و این پیمان به نفع افغانستان، ایران، ثبات منطقه و کل جهان است.

'افغانها در جنگ سوریه حضور ندارند'
آقای موسی‌زی درباره حضور جوانان جنگجوی افغان در سوریه که در صفوف نیروهای مخالف و دولت این کشور می‌جنگند گفت که این خبرها نادرست است و رسانه‌ها دروغ گفته‌اند.

او افزود که تحقیقات دولت افغانستان نشان داده که تمام گزارشهای نشر شده واقعیت ندارد.

این درحالیست که خبرگزاری کلیکتسنیم در روزهای گذشته از کشته شدن حدود ۱۰ مهاجر افغان ساکن ایران در سوریه خبر داد. به گزارش این خبرگزاری آنان در دفاع از "حرم حضرت زینب" در سوریه کشته شده بودند.

به گزارش این خبرگزاری اجساد این افراد در شهر قم، مشهد، اصفهان و تهران تشییع و به خاک سپرده شدند.


----------



## mohsen

آقا من این آنتی ویروس پادویش رو در حالت حداکثر سکیوریتی روی کلکسیون ویروسام چک کردم از 28 تا ویروس فقط 13 تاش رو شناخت
خدا به داد اون شرکتای دولتی برسه که بخوان از این استفاده کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> آقا من این آنتی ویروس پادویش رو در حالت حداکثر سکیوریتی روی کلکسیون ویروسام چک کردم از 28 تا ویروس فقط 13 تاش رو شناخت
> خدا به داد اون شرکتای دولتی برسه که بخوان از این استفاده کنن



khob fe'lan taaze avval e kaar hastan, haalaa hatman update ke bekonan, eshkaalaash kam tar mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

mohsen said:


> آقا من این آنتی ویروس پادویش رو در حالت حداکثر سکیوریتی روی کلکسیون ویروسام چک کردم از 28 تا ویروس فقط 13 تاش رو شناخت
> خدا به داد اون شرکتای دولتی برسه که بخوان از این استفاده کنن


داداش انتی ویروس شید رو امتحان کردی ؟ از بچه ها شنیدم خیلی کاراییش بالا هست حتی از نمونه های خارجی هم بهتر جواب میده.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

spiderkiller said:


> داداش انتی ویروس شید رو امتحان کردی ؟ از بچه ها شنیدم خیلی کاراییش بالا هست حتی از نمونه های خارجی هم بهتر جواب میده.


این شید هم در اصل دزدی هست رفته دو تا موتور آنتی ویروسای آویرا و ناد32 رو به صورت غیرقانونی ترکیب کرده به اسم آنتی ویروس ایرانی میندازه به مردم
من که یه چند سالی هست دیگه آنتی ویروس نصب نمیکنم ولی اگر توصیه من رو میخواید اول
avira antivirus free بعد هم outpost security suite free
خوبی اولی به اینه که فایروال بسیار قوی داره و روسی هم هست دستکم خیالت راحته خود نرم افزار وسیله جاسوسی ان اس ای نمیشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

*رفسنجانی : از یک مخمصه نجات پیدا کردیم*
Created _2013-11-24 17:14_
نوشتۀ ناصر اعتمادی
ایران
علی اکبر هاشمی رفسنجانی، رییس مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام، با اشاره به توافق صورت گرفته میان ایران و شش قدرت جهانی در ژنو گفته است که حمایت رهبر جمهوری اسلامی از مذاکره کنندگان ایرانی باعث شد که آنان در چانه زنی هایشان در ژنو دچار "لکنت زبان نشوند" و جای اما و اگر نیز در مورد توافق صورت گرفته باقی نماند.

رییس مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام سپس از این توافق به عنوان یک پیروزی یاد کرده که، به گفتۀ او، پیش از هرچیز مرهون تدبیر رهبر جمهوری اسلامی است و نظام اسلامی ایران را به گفتۀ هاشمی رفسنجانی از یک مخمصه نجات داده است.
رییس مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام با مقایسه توافق ژنو و پذیرش قطعنامۀ 598 شورای امنیت از سوی ایران که به پایان جنگ هشت ساله با عراق منجر شد، افزوده است که در آن زمان قطعنامۀ 598 مورد پذیرش دولت ایران قرار گرفت، زیرا این کشور، برغم اصرار برخی فرماندهان سپاه پاسداران، دیگر قادر به ادامۀ جنگ و مقاومت علیه آمریکا نبود. 
تاکنون سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی از هر گونه اظهار نظر در مورد توافق صورت گرفته میان ایران و شش قدرت جهانی خودداری کرده است، هر چند کلیه فعالیت های هسته ای ایران مستقیم و غیرمستقیم تحت اداره و نظارت سپاه پاسداران صورت می گیرد. با این حال، بعید نیست که توافق ژنو که علی اکبر هاشمی رفسنجانی تلویحاً از آن به عنوان عقب نشینی نظام اسلامی در مقابل آمریکا یاد کرده اختلاف میان سپاه پاسداران و روحانیان در قدرت را تشدید کند. 






علی اکبر هاشمی رفسنجانی، رییس مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام

*نشانی یو آر ال:* رفسنجانی : از یک مخمصه نجات پیدا کردیم - ایران - RFI


----------



## rmi5

*وزیر خارجه ایران: ما با جدیت مذاکرات ژنو را دنبال می‌کنیم - هسته‌ای - RFI*
*وزیر خارجه ایران: ما با جدیت مذاکرات ژنو را دنبال می‌کنیم*




DR
*نوشتۀ بیژن برهمندی*
*وزیر خارجه در نوشته کوتاهش در فیس بوک ، منتقدان حکومتی خود را مورد انتقاد قرار داده و آنهائی را که بلافاصله پس از خروج هیات ایرانی از جلسه مذاکرات ، این حادثه را " مرگ زودرس " گفتگوها توصیف کرده بودند شماتت کرده و گفته .است که این عبارت بیشتر " خواست" آنها ست تا واقعیت*


پس از بحث های فراوانی که بازگشت کارشناسان هسته ای ایران از جلسه مذاکرات وین براه انداخت ، صبح امروز سرانجام وزیر خارجه جمهوری اسلامی جواد ظریف در صفحه فیس بوکش تاکید کرد که ایران " با جدیت " مذاکرات ژنو را دنبال خواهد کرد.
جواد ظریف البته در مطلب کوتاه امروزش اقدامی را که از سوی آمریکا انجام گرفته " نامناسب " توصیف کرد و گفت که " ما به شکل مقتضی به آن پاسخ دادیم." او قول داد که در برابر هر اقدام نامناسب و غیر سازنده ( حتی اگر نقض توافق هم نباشد ) واکنش مناسب ، حساب شده ، هدفمند و هوشمندانه نشان داده خواهد شد. 
ظریف پیش بینی کرد که رسیدن به نتیجه " کار دشواری " است و اعتراف کرد که " حتماً فراز و نشیب فراوان دارد."
وزیر خارجه در همین نوشته کوتاه منتقدان حکومتی خود را مورد انتقاد قرار داده و آنهائی را که بلافاصله پس از خروج هیات ایرانی از جلسه مذاکرات ، این حادثه را " مرگ زودرس " گفتگوها توصیف کرده بودند شماتت کرده و گفته است که این عبارت بیشتر " خواست" آنها بود تا واقعیت.
وزیر خارجه در این بخش از نامه کسانی را مورد انتقاد قرار داده است که با استفاده از "سکوت ضروری" او مشغول خرده گیری از کنار گود شده اند . او به این افراد اطمینان داده است که "فرمایشاتشان" همگی جواب دارد ، ولی پاسخگوئی به آنها را فعلاً به مصلحت نمی داند. وزیر خارجه با استفاده از این فرصت اتهامات منتقدین خود را " ناروا و غیر منصفانه " توصیف کرده ولی اضافه کرده است که بخاطر منافع ملی سکوت می کند.
صبح امروز رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی ، علی لاریجانی نیز در حاشیه سفرش به قم با اشاره به بازگشت مذاکره کنندگان ایرانی ، کار غرب را "سوء تفاهم بر انگیز" نامیده و اقدام آمریکا را " بداخلاقی سیاسی " توصیف کرد. 
لاریجانی کار آمریکائی ها " نوعی سنگ اندازی" در مسیر اجرای توافق تلقی کرد و گفت که این کار به نفع غرب نخواهد بود.
خبرگزاری فرانسه یادآوری کرده است که آمریکا پنج شنبه گذشته به لیست سیاه تحریم های خود اسامی حدود ده شرکت و نیز شخصیت هائی را افزوده است که بیشتر آنها ایرانی اند. گفته شده است که این لیست شامل کسانی است که بطور غیر قانونی با ایران تجارت میکرده اند.
آمریکا توضیح داد که این اسامی اضافه شده جزو تحریم های از قبل تعیین شده هستند و ربطی به توافق ژنو ندارند. با این حال این اقدام بهانه ای بدست مخالفان مذاکره در ایران داد که واکنش های وسیعی از خود نشان دادند.


----------



## twilight

S00R3NA said:


> اقتصاد ایران تا وقتی جلوی دلالی و واردات کالاهای بی کیفیت گرفته نشه و از همه مهمتر از خصوصی سازی حمایت نشه درست نمیشه .
> 
> خیالتون راحت . با این وضعی که حالا داریم تا 2050 هم به هیچ جا نمی رسیم .



سلام
اقتصاد ایران باید از نظامی مالی شروع به درست کردن کنه 

مثلا باید معلوم باشه که هر کسی تو حساب های بانکیش چقدر پول داره و به صورت خودکار گزارشش برای نظام مالیاتی کشور بره .... 

ولی ...

ولی ...

بانک ها با بهانه ی "*حقوق شهروندی* " و "*سیانت از اطلاعات مردم* " این اطلاعات رو حتی به دادگاه های کشور هم نمی دهند چه برسه به نظام مالیاتی ...
پی نوشت ، در تمامی کشورهای غربی و شرقی ( تقریبا توی تمام دنیا به جزء ایران ) سازمان ها و وزارت خونه های مالیاتی به صورت روتین اطلاعات بانکی تمامی افراد رو دارند که بتونند مالیات کسر کنند .... 

خب ، این ریشه ی فساد ... حالا مرد می خواد بکنیمش 

پی نوشت : این حقوق شهروندی که مطرح کردن ، یکی از اهداف مهم و پنهانش همین جلوگیری از دادن اطلاعات حساب های بانکی به نهاد های زیربط زیر نام حقوق شهروندی و حریم خصوصی افراد هست ... تو دوران محمود یک طرحی برای گذاشتن و قرار هم شده بود که هر شهروند فقط یک حساب بانکی داشته باشه ( شماره ی ملیش ) و مثلا برای مشخص کردن هر بانک هم یک عدد به سمت راست اضافه می کردند ولیکن بانک ها و گروه های فشار ( که تو همین سایت ها و روزنامه ها خبر به اصطلاح کارشناسی می دهند ) نگذاشتند .... 

این دولت هم که هیچ امیدی بهش نیست .... چون عزیزان 70 ساله هیچگونه ریسک پذیری ندارند ( مقتضیات سنشون هست ) و در ضمن از این سیستم مالی مزخرف خیلی سود می برند 

______________

البته فعلا باید نگران این 25 میلیارد دلاری باش که باید همین روزها غرامت بدیم !!! 

زاکانی در شبکه خبر تشریح کرد ضرر چند ده میلیارد دلاری ایران در صورت تعلل در پیگیری فساد پرونده کرسنت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

> "If we can trace him and find him, we will certainly discuss" returning him to the United States, he added, though he made clear that "we have no traces of him in Iran."



سلام
جناب ظریف می خواد جاسوس های سیا رو هم با سلام و صلوات توی یک نوع مذاکرات دیگه آزاد کنه .... 

تا کشور رو بر باد ندهند ول کنش نیستند


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> این شید هم در اصل دزدی هست رفته دو تا موتور آنتی ویروسای آویرا و ناد32 رو به صورت غیرقانونی ترکیب کرده به اسم آنتی ویروس ایرانی میندازه به مردم
> من که یه چند سالی هست دیگه آنتی ویروس نصب نمیکنم ولی اگر توصیه من رو میخواید اول
> avira antivirus free بعد هم outpost security suite free
> خوبی اولی به اینه که فایروال بسیار قوی داره و روسی هم هست دستکم خیالت راحته خود نرم افزار وسیله جاسوسی ان اس ای نمیشه


manam nasb nemikonam vali ba aksareshon kar karam,bit defender az hame behtare vali microsoft security essentials ham kheli khobe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> aziz, shoma akhe hamchin kam chert nemigi tou forum.
> + yek tosiye doustaaneh, engilisit ra ghavi kon, man chand baar didam ke taraf kollan zed e shoma sohbat karde va shoma manzouresh ra nafahmidi va harf e taraf ra like kardi.



Be har hal be nazare man keshvar tu in 34 sal be andazeye daste kam 120 sal jelo oftade,amare sakht o sazha dar keshvar ghabl az enghelab ba baad az enghelab asalan ghabele moghayese nist baadesham in dar halie ke ma 8 sal jang dashtim.zamane shah irania hatta ezaje nadashtan ye piche tajhizate gharbi ya amricayio bazo baste konan alan keshvare ma be jayi reside ke ta 20 sal dg abar ghodrat mishe va kheyli az keshvaye jahan bayad donbalesh bioftan.Jomhurie eslami az regime shah 100 barabar behtare.


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> manam nasb nemikonam vali ba aksareshon kar karam,bit defender az hame behtare vali microsoft security essentials ham kheli khobe.


 من فقط نرم افزارهای رایگان نصب میکنم یه بارم نسخه رایگان بیت دیفندر رو نصب کردم، دیدم در حالی که مصرف پردازندش بیشتره ولی سرعت اسکنش نصف آویرا بود و هیچ امکانی هم برای کنترل رفتار برنامه به خصوص توی آپدیت نداشت



rmi5 said:


> khob fe'lan taaze avval e kaar hastan, haalaa hatman update ke bekonan, eshkaalaash kam tar mishe


شرکتی که میخواد پیشرفت کنه باید جهانی فکر کنه به خصوص شرکتهای آنتی ویروس باید نرم افزارشون رو در سطح جهان بشناسونن تا بتونن با دریافت گزارشهای بیشتر دیتابیسشون رو کامل کنن، ولی اینا از همون اول کار فقط اینترفیس فارسی بیرون دادن، تو ایران هم که مردم این رو نصب نمیکنن ادارات دولتی هم مگه اینکه از جونشون سیر شده باشن بخوان این کار رو بکنن، لذا این به همین منوال میمونه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

مامور سابق «سیا»:در دفتر احمدی‌نژاد کار می‌کردم

اختلاف عربستان و امارات درباره ایران و سوریه

پرداخت‌ میلیونی مرتضوی به برخی اعضای دولت احمدی‌نژاد (+اسناد)


----------



## haman10

@mohsen manam padvish ru nasb kardam ama azesh raziyam !!! 

az ESET behtare  bavar kon man ESET update shode dashtam , hichi peyda nemikard .

ama ino nasb kardam 23 virus mokhtalef peyda kard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Jungibaaz :

bro , i mentioned you before in a thread but as the mentioning sys. doesnt work properly so :

dear i'm sure you are a fair and professional mod , so this is why i bring this up again , a well known member of the forum insults everyone and curses anyone he likes and he always gets away .

for example in this thread :

GDP per capita, HDI, military spending etc. in the GCC (statistics and maps)

read his whole posts and you understand what i'm sayin .

thank u . @Jungibaaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> @mohsen manam padvish ru nasb kardam ama azesh raziyam !!!
> 
> az ESET behtare  bavar kon man ESET update shode dashtam , hichi peyda nemikard .
> 
> ama ino nasb kardam 23 virus mokhtalef peyda kard


این جور مقایسه کردن به درد ... میخوره
تو باید چند تا ویروس توی یه فلدر داشته باشی بعد ببینی چند تاش پیدا میشه چند تاش نمیشه
ناد 32 واقعا ضعیفه به خصوص در برابر ویروسایی که تو ایران پخش میشه
در ضمن من شنیدم ناد32 اگر تشخیص بده که از سریال غیرقانونی استفاده کردی دیگه ویروسا رو نمیگیره میذاره همینجوری با هم خوش باشین
کامپیوتری که 23 تا ویروس توش باشه رو باید آتیشش زد
حالا آویرا رو هم یه امتحانی بکن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> پرداخت‌ میلیونی مرتضوی به برخی اعضای دولت احمدی‌نژاد (+اسناد)


اولا که قصد دفاع از هیچ کدوم رو ندارم، دادگاه در مورد صحت این مطالب رای میده، از نظر من هر کدوم از مدیران که همچین مبالغی جهت امور شخصی دریافت کردن مستحق اعدام هستن
ثانیا خبرگزاری عصر ایران اگر منصف هست چرا جوابیه آقای مرتضوی رو چاپ نکرده؟
مرتضوی در جواب به گزارش مجلس: 37 نماینده نه، 150 نماینده بن هدیه گرفتند


> در ادامه این گزارش مرتضوی تاکید دارد که پرداخت‌های انجام شده از بودجه غیرشمول دقیقا مطابق با مقررات قانونی و مصوبات هیات امنا و هیات مدیره و آیین‌نامه‌های مربوطه و اختیارات تفویضی بوده و توضیح داده است: در خصوص مبالغ پرداخت شده در سال 1391 و شش ماهه اول سال 1392 تنظیم‌کنندگان گزارش بصورت ناقص و با ادبیات ابهام‌آفرین بدون ذکر این نکته اساسی که وجوه مذکور از محل اعتبارات غیرشمول پرداخت شده و به استناد بند هـ تبصره 4 امور اداری و مالی بودجه مصوب سازمان، پرداخت از محل غیرشمول به دو بخش تقسیم گردیده یک بخش آن در اختیار هیات مدیره و بخش دیگر در اختیار مدیرعامل است تا مطابق جزء (1/1) از بند (1) ضابطه بودجه جهت کمک بلاعوض و اعطای وام قرض‌الحسنه به بیمه‌شدگان، مستمری‌بگیران، کارکنان، کانون‌های بازنشستگی، موسسات و غیره حسب تشخیص مدیرعامل یا هیات مدیره پرداخت شود و بودجه غیرشمول بر اساس تبصره (1) ماده 38 آئین‌نامه سازمان از سنوات قبل تاکنون بوده و بر همین روال عمل شده است. وی مثال زده است که *بر اساس تقاضای جناب آقای ترابی مسئول دفتر حوزه معاونت اول جهت مساعدت به خانواده‌های نیازمند، ایتام و هزینه درمان مراجعین در سفرهای استانی با اولویت بیمه‌شدگان تامین اجتماعی مبلغ 50 میلیون تومان کارت هدیه در اختیار ایشان قرار گرفته و پس از هزینه‌کرد در موضوع یاد شده صورت و گزارش آن ارائه شده است. متأسفانه در این گزارش به‌منظور ابهام‌آفرینی قید شده که این مبلغ کارت هدیه، اختصاصی به آقای رحیمی معاون اول وقت رئیس‌جمهور بوده است. در صورتی که نه تقاضایی از طرف شخص آقای رحیمی ارائه شده و نه رسیدی از سوی ایشان بوده است*. لذا ارتباط دادن این امر به نام اختصاصی ایشان کاملاً هدفمند و با انگیزه سیاسی صورت گرفته است و با اسناد ارائه شده و موجود از جمله تقاضای آقای ترابی و صورتحساب هزینه‌کرد ایشان که مربوط به نیازمندان و خانواده‌های مشمول مساعدت و کمک هزینه درمان با اولویت بیمه‌شدگان سازمان تامین اجتماعی است کاملاً مغایرت دارد. *مرتضوی در مورد پرداخت کارت هدیه به وزیر تعاون، کار و رفاه اجتماعی جهت پرداخت کمک هزینه درمان و مساعدت به بیمه‌شدگان سازمان تامین اجتماعی آورده است: مطابق قانون و رویه سابق سازمان تامین اجتماعی کمک به این افراد در سفرهای استانی و ملاقات‌های مردمی معمول بوده، صورت گرفته و براساس مقررات مربوط به اعتبارات غیرشمول هیچگونه اشکال و ایراد قانونی بر این امر موجود نیست* زیرا وزیر و ریاست هیات امنای سازمان بر مقررات و موازین مصرف اعتبارات غیرشمول وقوف کامل و اشراف لازم داشته و سلسله مراتب مافوق سازمان تامین اجتماعی محسوب می‌شوند. در ادامه به نام چند فرد دیگری که در گزارش وجود دارد اشاره شده و توضیحاتی دریاره آنها داده شده است.


حالا نظر شما در مورد این حرف روحانی که دولت نباید از میزان حسابهای بانکی افراد اطلاع داشته باشه چیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

mohsen said:


> این جور مقایسه کردن به درد ... میخوره
> تو باید چند تا ویروس توی یه فلدر داشته باشی بعد ببینی چند تاش پیدا میشه چند تاش نمیشه
> ناد 32 واقعا ضعیفه به خصوص در برابر ویروسایی که تو ایران پخش میشه
> در ضمن من شنیدم ناد32 اگر تشخیص بده که از سریال غیرقانونی استفاده کردی دیگه ویروسا رو نمیگیره میذاره همینجوری با هم خوش باشین
> کامپیوتری که 23 تا ویروس توش باشه رو باید آتیشش زد
> حالا آویرا رو هم یه امتحانی بکن



سلام
البته باید در نظر داشت که ویروس یاب ها به جزء همون سیستم هوشمندشون که قراره به صورت خودکار ویروس ها و برنامه های خطرزا ( برای کاربر ) رو پیدا کنه ،عمدتا متکی به پایگاه داده ای هستند که از ویروس ها تو این چندین سال به دست آوردن 

یک ویروس یاب صفر کیلومتر ، حداقل یکی دو سالی کار داره تا بشه با ویروس های بروز مقایسه اش کرد ...

در ضمن ، سایت گروه آشیانه هر چند وقت یکبار ، یک مشتی ویروس بسته بندی شده رو برای دانلود می گذاره تا ملت بروند باهاش ویروس یاب هاشون رو چک کنند ....

آخرین باری که یادمه ، حدود سه هزارتا ویروس رو برای دانلود گذاشته بود ....



mohsen said:


> همونطور که میبینید واقعا تا زمانی که دولت به حسابهای بانکی افراد دسترسی نداشته باشه




البته ، این چندساله که داریم می زنیم توی سر که مثل تمام دنیا باید به میزان دارایی افراد دسترسی پیدا کرد ولیکن دوستانی که تو هر نیم ساعت ، یک مثال از کشورهای غربی میارند ، وقتی به این قضیه می رسند ، یادشون می افته اینجا به اصطلاح خودشون " ایرانه " .... 

نکته ی جالبش اینجاست که بانک مرکزی آمریکا می تونه تک تک دلارهای جهان رو که توسط سیستم بانکی مبادله می شه رو بررسی کنه ( اصولا تحریم اصلی ایران بر پایه ی همین قضیه هست ) ولیکن ما حتی نمی تونیم بفهمیم هر نفر چندتا حساب داره ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> اولا که قصد دفاع از هیچ کدوم رو ندارم، دادگاه در مورد صحت این مطالب رای میده، از نظر من هر کدوم از مدیران که همچین مبالغی جهت امور شخصی دریافت کردن مستحق اعدام هستن
> ثانیا خبرگزاری عصر ایران اگر منصف هست چرا جوابیه آقای مرتضوی رو چاپ نکرده؟
> مرتضوی در جواب به گزارش مجلس: 37 نماینده نه، 150 نماینده بن هدیه گرفتند
> 
> حالا نظر شما در مورد این حرف روحانی که دولت نباید از میزان حسابهای بانکی افراد اطلاع داشته باشه چیه؟


.کاملا موافقم عدالت ایجاب میکنه که همه از کارمند ساده تا نماینده و رئیس جمهور در مقابل قانون یکی باشن ملاحظه بعضی مصلحت هاست که به عده ای دور داده

چرا چاپ کرد یه سرچی بکن پیدا میکنی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> .کاملا موافقم عدالت ایجاب میکنه که همه از کارمند ساده تا نماینده و رئیس جمهور در مقابل قانون یکی باشن ملاحظه بعضی مصلحت هاست که به عده ای دور داده
> 
> چرا چاپ کرد یه سرچی بکن پیدا میکنی


مسئله اینکه جوابیه زیر همون خبر چاپ شه
نمیشه که ده بار تهمت و افترا به یه نفر رو چاپ کنی ولی فقط یه بار جواب طرف رو بذاری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

> سران مافیا که از آب گرم ماندلا می‌آمدند!(خبر ویژه)
> 
> عضو جدا شده سازمان تروریستی منافقین، اظهارات ارادت سران این سازمان به نلسون ماندلا را اشک تمساحی منافقانه توصیف کرد و یادآور شد که سران سازمان در زمان حیات ماندلا به وی بد و بیراه می‌گفتند.
> محمد رزاقی از قربانیان گروهک منافقین که در پاریس اقامت دارد، در این باره می‌نویسد: وقتی ادا اطوارهای حقوق بشری مریم قجر مادر خوانده فرقه مافیایی و رئیس حرمسرای رجوی را می‌بینیم ناخواسته یاد آن مثلی می‌افتم که می‌گوید از شتر پرسیدند از کجا می‌آیی گفت از حمام! گفتند از چرک زانوهایت پیداست!
> وی می‌افزاید: برای اطلاع هموطنان و روشن شدن افکار عمومی به یک خاطره از نشستهای درونی این سازمان مافیایی اشاره کنم که مریم قجر در آن نشست کنار شوهرش کلت اهدائی صدام ملعون را به کمر بسته بود و رجوی از ناراحتی سفر ماندلا به ایران گفت؛ «ماندلا وزنه‌ای نیست. این بابا فقط نان زندان بودنش را می‌خورد و برای دلار به ایران رفته است».
> رزاقی می‌نویسد؛ حال که ماندلا از دنیا رفت مریم قجر در اوج شیادی و بی‌شرمی از نام ماندلا سوء استفاده می‌کند و دم از حقوق بشر می‌زند! آن هم مریم قجر مادر خوانده این فرقه جنایتکار که شخصاً دستور قتل و فرمان آتش صادر می‌کرد و از عراق تیمهای تروریستی برای خمپاره زدن و ترور به داخل ایران اعزام می‌کرد. او درون تشکیلات فرقه مافیایی رجوی دستور قتل و زندانی کردن مخالفان را صادر می‌کرد و از مقر فرقه رجوی در پاریس تروریستهای آموزش دیده فدائیان صدام برای ترور و ضرب و شتم جدا شده‌ها و مخالفان و منتقدان فرقه رجوی اعزام می‌کرد و مستقیم در پولشویی و قاچاق انسان دست داشت.
> وی می‌افزاید: در تاریخ ایران مریم قجر تنها زنی هست که بصورت بی‌شرمانه برای شوهر دوم خود حرمسرا درست کرده، زنان دیگر را مجبور به رقص عریان نزد شوهر خود کرده و برای خوش‌آیند رجوی رذل زنباره به شغل ]...[ مشغول شده است! حال مریم قجر با این مشخصات و با شوهر فراری و گمشده‌اش برای حقوق بشر و ماندلا اشک تمساح می‌ریزد. باید به حق از مریم قجر حرمسرادار رجوی پرسید که شما چه تشابهی و نقطه اشتراکی با ماندلای فقید دارید؟
> وی سازمان منافقین را مرده‌خور توصیف کرده و نوشت: آیا واقعاً به این فکر کرده‌اید اگر ماندلا زنده بود و می‌دید سران یک فرقه جنایتکار از او تعریف و تمجید می‌کنند چه می‌گفت؟
> مطمئن هستم ماندلا اگر زنده بود به شما تف می‌کرد و اجازه نمی‌داد سران یک فرقه جنایتکار مثل شما از نام وی سوء استفاده کنید و به همین خاطر هم تا زمانی که ماندلا زنده بود شما جرأت نکردید در طی سالهای گذشته این همه شو بنامهای مختلف برگزار کردید یکبار هم شده عکس ماندلا را در شوهای مریم قجر نشان بدهید یا نامی از وی به زبان بیاورید؟ این نمایش و ادا اطوارهای مریم قجر و سران فرقه جنایتکار رجوی فقط برای شستن دستان خونینشان است. آنها در زمان ولی نعمت‌شان صدام ملعون برای خاموش کردن و به سکوت کشاندن مخالفان، از شکنجه روحی دادن در نشستها، زندانی کردن و شکنجه و فرستادن اعضای ناراضی به میدان مینهای بین ایران و عراق و زندان بد نام ابوغریب استفاده می‌کردند.





Ostad said:


> .کاملا موافقم عدالت ایجاب میکنه که همه از کارمند ساده تا نماینده و رئیس جمهور در مقابل قانون یکی باشن ملاحظه بعضی مصلحت هاست که به عده ای دور داده
> 
> چرا چاپ کرد یه سرچی بکن پیدا میکنی



اصولا این نوع اطلاع رسانی یکی از شیوه های قدیمی هست ... مثلا یارو دویست بار یک دروغ رو توی اخبار ساعات پر بازدیدش توی تلویزیون می گه ، دست آخر که حسابی ذهن بیننده رو منحرف کرد ، همون خبر دروغ رو توی یک بخش خبری دیگه ( مثلا ساعت 2 نصف شب !!! ) تکذیب می کنه ....

هر کسی هم بهش گیر بده ، می گه من تکذیبش کردم ...


مرتضوی هم چوب این رو می خوره که برای کشور جلوی یک عده رو در سال 88 گرفت ولاغیر ...
وگرنه اگر قوه ی غذائیه ی ما خیلی مرده ، اون *مهر* و *جناب کرسنت* رو که تقریبا جرمشون واضح هست رو باهاشون برخورد کنه ...


جهان نيوز - ماجرای کشته یا ناپدید شدن شاهد پرونده کرسنت/ رسوایی مفسدان نفتی توسط پلیس انگلیس!

به صورت خودکار ، روح شواهد رو از بند تنشون آزاد می کنند .... اصولا آزادی جزء حقوق شهروندی محسوب می شه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام

حیف ، گل آقا نیست تا باز با کلید کاریکاتور بسازه ...

کلید مال 20 سال یشه ... بعد از بیست سال کلید پیدا نشده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> اصولا این نوع اطلاع رسانی یکی از شیوه های قدیمی هست ... مثلا یارو دویست بار یک دروغ رو توی اخبار ساعات پر بازدیدش توی تلویزیون می گه ، دست آخر که حسابی ذهن بیننده رو منحرف کرد ، همون خبر دروغ رو توی یک بخش خبری دیگه ( مثلا ساعت 2 نصف شب !!! ) تکذیب می کنه ....
> 
> هر کسی هم بهش گیر بده ، می گه من تکذیبش کردم ...


والا منم این ماجرای تامین اجتماعی رو دنبال نمیکردم تا اینکه اینجا این لینک سند رو دیدم، پیش خودم فکر کردم که آقای مرتضوی خبر انتقال پول رو تکذیب کرده بعد اینا سندش رو رو کردن تا دروغش رو شه بعد رفتم تحقیق کردم دیدم اصلا مرتضوی چند روز قبل اصل انتقال پول رو تایید کرده و اینا فقط برای گمراه کردن مخاطب دم از سند میزنن



twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> حیف ، گل آقا نیست تا باز با کلید کاریکاتور بسازه ...
> 
> کلید مال 20 سال یشه ... بعد از بیست سال کلید پیدا نشده


حالا فعلا حال این یکیو ببر:
نامه‌ای به روح توافقنامه ژنو!

جناب روح توافقنامه ژنو

سلام علیکم

آنچه مشاهده می‌کنید نامه جمعی از مردم ایران است که خطاب به شما نوشته شده است. پیش از آنکه سخن اصلی را آغاز کنیم از شما خواهشمندیم که سلام گرم ما را به دایی جانتان جناب روح توافقنامه‌ ترکمانچای برسانید. راستی پدربزرگ چطور هستند؟ روح توافقنامه ورسای حالش خوب است؟ از عمه خانم، جناب روح توافقنامه گلستان چه خبر؟ راستی شنیده بودیم هشت سالي حال پدرتان، آقای روح توافقنامه سعدآباد خوب نبود؛ كسالت رفع شده است؟ خب الحمد لله!

به هر حال خدمت جميع خانواده محترم سلام برساند و اکیداً متذکر شوید که مردم ایران سالهاست بی‌صبرانه منتظر هستند تا دیدار حضوری حاصل شود و شخصاً مراتب ارادت خود را خدمت اين ارواح ابراز کنند!

اما بعد.

*شنیدن خبر تجاوز به روح توافقنامه ژنو موجب شد تا ما دست به قلم شده و جویای احوال خودتان هم بشویم*. حتالتان چطور است؟ بهتر هستید؟ کسالت رفع شده است؟ البته ما دقیقاً نمی‌دانیم شدت تجاوز چقدر بوده است. اخبار و گزارشها به شدت متفاوت و حتی متناقض است. حتی زبانم لال، برخی از دیپ‍لماتها که کارکشتگی از کت و شلوارشان چکه می‌کند، جوری در این چند روز جلوه داده‌اند که انگار روم به دیوار، شما به آمریکایی‌ها تجاوز کرده‌اید نه آمریکایی‌ها به شما!

البته ما هم به شما توصيه مي‌كنيم خيلي پي قضيه را نگيريد. تجاوز است ديگر؛ اتفاقي كه نيفتاده! شما هم كوتاه بياييد وگرنه خداي نكرده اين آمريكايي‌ها يك بمب مي‌اندازند سرمان و همه تجهيزات نظامي ما را يكجا مي‌فرستند هوا و حالا بعد از شما مي‌رسند سروقت ما!

به هر حال امیدواریم حال شما بهتر شده باشد و بتوانید خود را به دور بعدی مذاکرات برسانید. شاید گله کنید که چرا تا حالا سراغتان نیامدیم و آن روزها که سُر و مُر و گنده حاضر بودید حالی از شما جویا نشدیم. حق دارید که ناراحت باشید اما باور کنید تقصیر ما نبود.

یعنی شاید باورش سخت باشد ولی ما تا همین چند روز پیش که فهمیدیم مورد تعرض قرار گرفته‌اید حتی از وجود شما هم مطلع نبودیم. یعنی توافقنامه ژنو بقدری پيچ و خم داشت که ما خودش را هم درست و حسابی نتوانستیم هضم کنیم چه برسد به روحش!

حتی همین قضیه بلایی که سر شما آمده است را هم دیر فهمیدیم. البته ما معمولاً صفحه حوادث روزنامه‌ها را زیاد می‌خوانیم(البته فقط برای عبرت گرفتن!) اما در هیچکدام از جسارت به شما سخن نگفته بودند. اما ناغافل خبر را در صفحات سیاسی خواندیم. واقعاً نمی‌دانیم باید به این نشریات زرد سیاسی چه گفت که با آبروی یک خانواده بازی کرده و اینچنین مسائلی را هم سیاسی می‌کنند. يكي نيست بگويد آخر خودتان خوشتان مي‌آيد كه اگر به روح توافقنامه‌تان تجاوز شد هي سر دست بگيرند و داد بزنند؟ حالا اتفاقي است كه افتاده ديگر، چرا انقدر بزرگش مي‌كنيد؟ هيچ فكر نمي‌كنيد كه حالا حالاها قرار است از اين دست توافقات انجام شود و خوب نيست اين رسوايي انقدر جار زده شود و امنيت توافقنامه‌هاي اتي پيش پيش زير سوال برود؟!

البته اين را هم بگوييم. ما از همان موقع كه آن جان كري بي‌حيا آن رفتارها را در ژنو انجام داد شستمان خبردار شد كه مردك هيز فكرهايي در سر دارد اما خب گفتيم انشاالله گربه است و شايد اينبار بشود به آمريكايي‌ها اعتماد كرد. ديگر چه مي‌دانستيم كه اين بلاها را سر شما خواهند آورد. صد بار به دوستان گفتيم نگذاريد اين روح توافقنامه ژنو تك و تنها راه بيفتد در خيابان. همراهش باشيد، مراقبت كنيد كه خداي نكرده دست نااهلان به آن نرسد. اما متاسفانه شد آنچه نبايد مي‌شد و اين بلا سر شما آمد.

اين را هم بگوييم كه بي‌انصافي نكرده باشيم. البته دوستان خيلي هم بي‌خيال نبودند. ما همه‌اش مواظب كنگره بوديم كه يك وقت به شما بد نگاه نكند اما ناغافل ديدم اي داد بي‌داد! همان دولت بي‌پدر و مادر...

يعني بدبختي يك بلايي هم سرتان آورده‌اند كه آدم رويش نمي‌شود لااقل در مجامع بين المللي دادخواهي كند. برويم بگوييم چه؟ هرچه بگوييم خب تف سر بالاست ديگر! بگوييم دستي دستي روح توافقنامه‌مان را داديم بهش تجاوز كنند؟ قباحت دارد خدا وكيلي!

*حالا باز جاي شكرش باقي‌ست به خود توافقنامه تجاوز نكرده‌اند. بهتان بر نخورد اما باز روح يك حالت الاستيكي دارد كه سريع شكل اوليه‌اش را پيدا مي‌كند اما امان از روزي كه به خود توافقنامه نگاه چپ بكنند! ديگر خون ديپلمات‌هايمان به جوش مي‌آيد و هيچ بعيد نيست در مذاكرات به نشانه اعتراض آتي چايشان را بدون قند بخورند!* خدا آن روز را نياورد!

به هر حال زياد مزاحم نمي‌شويم. بالاخره شما هم حالتان خوب نيست. بهتر است چند روزي استراحت كنيد و حسابي به خودتان برسيد كه مذاكرات در پيش داريم! سلام به عمه و دايي گرام برسانيد!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام
هرچه کردیم ، خود با خود کردیم ...






این کاریکاتور ( حالا جدا از مجله ش ) نشان دهنده ی ماه های پیش از انتخابات یازدهم بود

جهان نيوز - زنگنه در آستانه استیضاح

سلام
اینم از نظر تاریخی جالبه ...



> *مذاکره با آمریکا درباره گروگان‌ها و مکفارلین موفقت آمیز بود*
> 
> محمدی با اشاره به موفقیت‌های مذاکرات با آمریکا بعد از پیرورزی انقلاب اسلامی گفت: ما در طول این ۳۵ سال پس از پیروزی انقلاب دو مرتبه توانستیم در مذاکرات با امریکایی‌ها معامله بکنیم و در هر دو مرحله نیز موفق بودیم. زیرا با دستان پر سر میز مذاکره حاضر شدیم.
> 
> وی این مذاکرات را اینگونه تشریح کرد: اول در جریان اشغال لانه جاسوسی بود که ما ۵۲ گروگان آمریکایی را در اختیار داشتیم و آمریکایی‌ها هم اموال و دارایی‌های ما را توقیف و در اختیار گرفته بودند. از طریق الجزایر مذاکره کردیم و توانستیم با آزادی گروگا‌نها که ارزشی برای ما نداشتند، بخش عمده‌ای از اموالمان را دریافت بکنیم. من اولین مجری بیانیه الجزایر در سال ۶۰۱-۶۱ بودم. سوای حواشی و تحلیل‌های ایده آلیستی آن زمان، واقعاً معامله نسبتاً خوبی انجام شد یعنی ارزش گروگان‌ها بعد از شکست کارتر تقریباً نزدیک به صفر شد و از طرفی هم جنگ شروع شده بود و ما نیاز به اموال و دارایی‌هایمان داشتیم.
> 
> دوم در ماجرای مک فارلین بود که ما آنجا هم معامله خوبی انجام دادیم به این معنا که آمریکایی‌ها یک عده گروگان در لبنان داشتند که می دانستند ما این قدرت را داریم که اعمال نفوذ کنیم و آنها را آزاد کنیم و از طرفی ما هم احتیاج به اسلحه و مهمات و قطعات یدکی داشتیم که نتیجتا تک تک در مقابل دریافت مهمات و اسلحه مثل آرپی جی ۷ ، موشک هارد و قطعات f۱۴ توانستیم معامله کنیم این دو مورد بود که ما با وجود بقای دشمنی و خصومت نسبت به آمریکا توانستیم معامله برد- برد انجام دهیم. یعنی هم آمریکایی معضلشان حل شد و هم ما بردیم.
> 
> جهان نيوز - ماجرای نامه‌ محرمانه خاتمی به آمریکایی‌ها از طریق سفیر سوییس






> وی ادامه داد: در جریان سال ۸۲ که *روحانی* با عنوان دبیر شورای امنیت ملی آمد و داوطلبانه اعلام کرد که ما کلیه تاسیاست هسته ای را تعطیل می کنیم. فقط طرف غربی به عنوان ما به ازای این کار متعهد شد که پرونده هسته ای ایران به شورای امنیت نرود و قول دیگری نداند.بنابراین وقتی که سه وزیر خارجه آلمان، فرانسه و انگلیس که برای نشست سعدآباد به ایران آمده بودند و پیمان سعدآباد به امضا رسید هنوز پای آنها به کشورهایشان نرسیده بود که زیاده‌خواهی آنها علاوه بر تعهدات و خواسته‌هایشان در معاهده سعدآباد، آغاز شد و علاوه بر تعطیلی نطنز خواستار تعطیلی تاسیسات هسته ای در اصفهان نیز شدند و طرف ایرانی قبول کرد.
> 
> وی در این باره ادامه داد: اصفهان که تعطیل شد پیغامی از سوی آنها آمد که باید اراک را هم تعطیل کنید که دولت اصلاحات بار دیگر نیز آن را پذیرفت و اطاعت کرد. باز گفتند کافی نیست پیلوت‌هایی که در مراکز علمی و دانشگاه‌ها هست باید تعطیل شود و منجر به مذاکرات بروکسل و پاریس شد. *در پاریس همین آقای ظریف که فیلم آن چندی پیش از بی بی سی فارسی پخش شد، التماس می کرد که اجازه بدهند که یکی دوتا سانتریفیوژ بچرخد. طرف مقابل در جواب ظریف اعلام داشت که شما حتی لیاقت داشتن چنین فناوری هسته ای را هم ندارید *و گفتند که باید شما کلاس‌های فیزیک هسته ای را نیز تعطیل کنید و دستور دادند که کلیه دانشجویان ایرانی را در اروپا و امریکا از کلاس‌های فیزیک هسته ای اخراج کنند؛ در این جا بود که مسئولان نظام دستور دادند که مجددا لاک و مهر برچیده و کار را شروع شروع شود. که ا*لبته در آن زمان پس از این اقدام خاتمی و روحانی به شدت نگران آغاز جنگ بودند.*






> وی ادامه داد: آقای روحانی با اینکه یک بار قبلا مذاکره کرده بود و نتیجه نگرفته بود، تمام اعتبارش را به حل مسئله هسته ای گذاشت و در سفر نیویوک دو کار را نباید انجام می داد یکی مکالمه تلفنی با اوباما که تابو برای آمریکا شکسته شد و دومی روحانی دستان خالی ما را رو کرد و در همان مصاحبه مطبوعاتی در نیویورک گفت که وضعیت اقتصادی ما از آنچه که فکر می کردم به مراتب بدتر است، و بعد هم در ایران آمد و گفت که خزانه خالی است. ف*کر می کنم که نمیتوانم بپذیریم که روحانی این را سهوا گفته است و این ساده لوحانه ترین کاری بود که انجام شد*
> 
> 
> محمدی مدعی شد: ر*وحانی به ظریف پیغام داده بود که دست خالی از ژنو نباید برگردید و باید حتما یک دستاوردی قبل از صد روز داشته باشیم. بنابر این دیپلمات ها در شرایط بسیار بدی قرار گرفتند که در عین اینکه دستانشان خالی بود باید یک دستاوردی هم می‌داشتند*.
> .




تاریخ به نظاره نشسته هست ... اگر امروز ما به فرمانفرماها و سید ضاء ها لعنت می فرسیتم ، فردا به که لعنت می فرستند !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮تسهیل سفر اتباع ترکیه به اروپا در عوض سخت گیری های مرزی بیشتر‬
ترکیه و اتحادیه اروپا موافقتنامه ای را به امضا رساندند که بر مبنای آن، شهروندان این کشور از سه سال دیگر برای سفر به کشورهای اروپایی نیازمند ویزا نخواهند بود.

ترکیه موافقت کرده که در ازای برخورداری شهروندانش از چنین حقی، دولت های اتحادیه اروپا از سه سال آینده کلیه مهاجرانی که به طور غیرقانونی از خاک ترکیه وارد کشورهای این اتحادیه می شوند را به آن کشور باز پس بفرستد.
کشور ترکیه با ایران، عراق، سوریه، جمهوری آذربایجان، ارمنستان، گرجستان، بلغارستان و یونان مرز مشترک دارد.

موافقتنامه های جدید امروز دوشنبه ۱۶ دسامبر (۲۵ آذر) توسط احمد داووداغلو، وزیر امور خارجه ترکیه و سسیلیا مالمستروم، کمیسر امور داخلی اتحادیه اروپا امضا شد.

قرار است جزئیات بیشتر این موافقتنامه ها به زودی اعلام شود.

اگمن باغیش، وزیر مسئول پیوستن ترکیه به اتحادیه اروپا، گفته است که با حذف ویزا برای شهروندان ترکیه، کشورش به "بهشت مهاجران غیرقانونی" تبدیل نخواهد شد.

وی افزوده که توافق جدید میان دولت ترکیه و اتحادیه اروپا باید به تصویب مجلس این کشور برسد و سه سال بعد از آن، به مرحله اجرا در خواهد آمد.
آقای باغیش تاکید کرده که طی این مدت، ترکیه کنترل های مرزی را افزایش می دهد و به ایجاد یک نیروی غیرنظامی برای نظارت بیشتر بر مرزهایش خواهد پرداخت.

در سه سال آینده، ترکیه همچنین باید به احداث مکان هایی جدید برای نگهداری از مهاجرانی غیرقانونی بپردازد که از طرف اتحادیه اروپا باز پس فرستاده می شوند.

ترکیه از سال ۲۰۰۵ برای پیوستن به اتحادیه اروپا در حال مذاکره بوده است. این اتحادیه هم اکنون ۲۸ عضو دارد.

موافقتنامه ای که امروز میان ترکیه و اتحادیه اروپا امضا شده، به معنی پیوستن ترکیه به این اتحادیه در سه سال آینده نیست.

با امضای این موافقتنامه، اتباع ترکیه برای سفر توریستی به کشورهای اروپایی نیازمند ویزا نخواهند بود، ولی در صورت تمایل به کار یا اقامت درازمدت در این کشورها، کماکان باید ویزا بگیرند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سریع القلم :«*کسانی که زبان انگلیسی نمی دانند، منطقی فکر نمی کنند*» یی 

نامه یک دانشجو: آقای سریع‌القلم! مگر همین لبوفروشان و رانندگان تاکسی به دولت رای ندادند؟


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮مدارس دولتی تهران به حوزه علمیه 'وابسته می‌شود'‬
اداره کل آموزش و پرورش شهر تهران با "حوزه علمیه برادران استان تهران" تفاهم نامه‌ای را امضا کرده که بر اساس آن مدارس دولتی تحت پوشش این طرح به مدارس وابسته به حوزه علمیه تبدیل می‌شوند.
به گزارش خبرگزاری تسنیم، مهران مجیدی نماینده کلیکستاد همکاری حوزه علمیه و آموزش و پرورش با اعلام این خبر گفت: "مدارس دولتی به مدرسه وابسته به حوزه علمیه تبدیل می‌شوند و مدیریت حوزه با استقرار روحانی ثابت در این مدارس مدیریت تربیتی مدارس را بر عهده خواهد داشت، محتوای برنامه‌ها طبق شیوه‌نامه فرهنگی و تربیتی تایید شده کارگروه و توسط مدیر مدرسه اجرا خواهد شد."

آقای مجیدی گفته براساس ظرفیت تعیین شده از سوی مدیریت حوزه، هر ساله مدارسی به این طرح افزوده می‌شوند.

نماینده ستاد همکاری حوزه علمیه و آموزش و پرورش همچنین عنوان کرد که این حرکت "در چارچوب احکام دینی و مقررات نظام جمهوری اسلامی در راستای اجرای سند تحول بنیادین آموزش و پرورش با محوریت و نشر اندیشه تبعیت از ولایت فقیه، رعایت شئون و نهادینه سازی و ضابطه‌مند کردن تمام فعالیت‌ها از جمله سیاست‌های مدنظر است."

این نخستین بار نیست که بحث واگذاری برخی از مدارس به حوزه علمیه مطرح می‌شود. پنج سال پیش نیز در وزارت آموزش و پرورش ستادی به نام "ستاد همکاری های وزارت آموزش و پرورش و حوزه علمیه" ایجاد شد و این ستاد طرح استقرار دائمی روحانیون در مدارس را تهیه کرد. پس از آن نیز کلیکطرح واگذاری مدارس به حوزه علمیهمطرح شد.

هدف از استقرار روحانی درمدارس "پاسخگویی به نیازهای فرهنگی دانش آموزان" عنوان شد و قرار بود در مرحله اول روحانیون در مدارس شبانه روزی، استعدادهای درخشان، استثنایی و مراکز تربیت معلم مستقر شوند.

در همان زمان اعلام شد که مدیریت ۴۲۰۰ مدرسه در سه مقطع ابتدایی، راهنمایی و متوسطه به حوزه علمیه واگذار شده و سایت رسمی وزارت آموزش و پرورش تایید کرد واگذاری مدیریت تعدادی از مدارس کشور انجام شده و مجوز آن زیر نظر حوزه علمیه قم صادر شده است.


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮ظریف از گفت‌وگوی تلفنی با وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا خبر داد‬
محمدجواد ظریف، وزیر امور خارجه ایران از تماس تلفنی با همتای آمریکایی خود در روزهای اخیر خبر داده است.

آقای ظریف در گفت و گو با خبرنگار روزنامه واشنگتن پست گفت که تماس تلفنی دو طرف پس از افزوده شدن نام ۱۹ فرد و شرکت به فهرست تحریم های پیشین آمریکا علیه ایران انجام شده است.
وزیر امور خارجه ایران در توضیح این تماس تلفنی گفته است که پس از توافق ژنو با شش قدرت جهانی، "این اولین باری نیست که لازم دیده‌ایم که هم در گفت‌وگو‌های علنی و هم در گفت‌وگو‌های خصوصی" شرکت کنیم.
آقای ظریف گفته "من با مقام های آمریکایی و سایرمقام های گروه ۱+۵ و کاترین اشتون (مسئول سیاست خارجی اتحادیه اروپا) صحبت کرده‌ام."

گفت و گو 'بر مبنای اصولی که اوباما به رهبر و رئیس جمهور ایران نوشت'
به گفته وزیر امور خارجه ایران ظاهرا زمان انجام یکی از گفت‌و گوهای او و جان کری وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا، اواخر هفته گذشته و در زمان حضور سرگئی لاورف، وزیر امور خارجه روسیه در تهران بوده است.

آقای ظریف گفته "با خانم اشتون، هم قبل و هم بعد از چهارشنبه [۱۱ دسامبر برابر با ۲۰ آذر] گفت‌وگو کردم. من با دیگران از جمله جان کری گفت‌وگو کردم. یا شاید باید بگویم آنها با من ارتباط برقرار کردند."

وزیر امور خارجه ایران در پاسخ به سئوالی که به محتوی صحبت های رد و بدل شده میان او و وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا اشاره داشت، گفته است که ترجیح می دهد "گفت‌و گوهای خصوصی، خصوصی باقی بماند" اما توضیح داده "چیزی که می‌توانم بگویم این است که ما در گفت‌وگو‌هایی برای اطمینان یافتن از اینکه همه به توافق ژنو متعهد هستند، شرکت داریم. چیزی که من از جان کری و خانم اشتون شنیده‌ام این است که آنها به نهایی کردن سریع روند مذاکرات ژنو با هدف رسیدن به یک توافق جامع متعهدند."

آقای ظریف گفته که به عنوان وزیر امور خارجه ایران، در این هدف با کاترین اشتون و جان کری، شریک است.

در جریان توافق اتمی ایران وشش قدرت جهانی در ژنو، ایران پذیرفت که توسعه برخی از فعالیت های اتمی اش از جمله غنی سازی ۲۰ درصدی را برای شش ماه در برابر توقف وضع تحریم های جدید و کاهش برخی از تحریم های پیشین، به تاخیر بیندازند. اما ایران می گوید افزوده شدن نام ۱۹ فرد و شرکت ایرانی به تحریم های پیشین، خلاف "روح" توافق ژنو بوده است.
آقای ظریف گفته که تماس‌ها و گفت و گوی های ایران و آمریکا منحصر به موضوع اتمی است.

او گفته "ما با آمریکا درباره سوریه صحبت نکرده‌ایم. در زمینه مسائل اتمی تمرکز کرده‌ایم، زیرا این مسئله ای است که باید حل شود."

وزیر امور خارجه ایران توضیح داده این گفت‌وگو‌ها "بر مبنای چند اصل قرار دارند که باراک اوباما در نامه‌هایش هم به رهبر ایران و هم به حسن روحانی رئیس جمهور ایران مطرح کرده است."

به گفته آقای ظریف، منظور از این اصول "اصل برابری، احترام متقابل و منافع دوجانبه است. بنابراین ما باید این مذاکرات را براساس این اصول انجام دهیم. یعنی باید به درک متقابل برسیم و سعی نکنیم چیزی را [به یکدیگر] تحمیل کنیم."


----------



## Uhuhu

مانده ام جایی از این مملکت سالم مانده؟ کشوری به این بزرگی و با آن اعتبار و این همه پتانسیل را به چه روزی انداخته اند
از نظر اجتماعی عقب مانده ترین کشور دنیا هستیم..
تنها عربستان تنه به تنه ی ما می زد که آن هم با تلاش شبانه روزی جبران شد. و برگهای زرین زرت و زرت به افتخارات اضافه می شه.

تا جاییکه اطلاع دارم تنها 2 کشور هستند که ورود زنان به ورزشگاه را ممنوع اعلام کرده اند، یکی عربستان و یکی ایران، که عربستان هم آخرش خجالت کشید و ورود زنان را به ورزشگاه آزاد کرد. فقط مانده نظام پویا و مقدس ما.
این عزیزان خارجی از این موضوع اطلاع ندارند و الا بفهمند تازه متوجه زیبایی و رشد و ترقی و شیرینی شهد ولایت
می شوند

خدا از شاه نگذره.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


> مانده ام جایی از این مملکت سالم مانده؟ کشوری به این بزرگی و با آن اعتبار و این همه پتانسیل را به چه روزی انداخته اند
> از نظر اجتماعی عقب مانده ترین کشور دنیا هستیم..
> تنها عربستان تنه به تنه ی ما می زد که آن هم با تلاش شبانه روزی جبران شد. و برگهای زرین زرت و زرت به افتخارات اضافه می شه.
> 
> تا جاییکه اطلاع دارم تنها 2 کشور هستند که ورود زنان به ورزشگاه را ممنوع اعلام کرده اند، یکی عربستان و یکی ایران، که عربستان هم آخرش خجالت کشید و ورود زنان را به ورزشگاه آزاد کرد. فقط مانده نظام پویا و مقدس ما.
> این عزیزان خارجی از این موضوع اطلاع ندارند و الا بفهمند تازه متوجه زیبایی و رشد و ترقی و شیرینی شهد ولایت
> می شوند
> 
> خدا از شاه نگذره.




ba'd migan chera kasi varzeshgah ha nemire, khob ma'loumeh ke chera. inghadr hame chish gand hast ke hich kas az television ham nemibine che berese be inke bere varzeshgah.

@Ostad
raasti elecmegh chi shod? ketaabi ke goftam ra khoundi? mofid hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Uhuhu said:


> مانده ام جایی از این مملکت سالم مانده؟ کشوری به این بزرگی و با آن اعتبار و این همه پتانسیل را به چه روزی انداخته اند
> از نظر اجتماعی عقب مانده ترین کشور دنیا هستیم..
> تنها عربستان تنه به تنه ی ما می زد که آن هم با تلاش شبانه روزی جبران شد. و برگهای زرین زرت و زرت به افتخارات اضافه می شه.
> 
> تا جاییکه اطلاع دارم تنها 2 کشور هستند که ورود زنان به ورزشگاه را ممنوع اعلام کرده اند، یکی عربستان و یکی ایران، که عربستان هم آخرش خجالت کشید و ورود زنان را به ورزشگاه آزاد کرد. فقط مانده نظام پویا و مقدس ما.
> این عزیزان خارجی از این موضوع اطلاع ندارند و الا بفهمند تازه متوجه زیبایی و رشد و ترقی و شیرینی شهد ولایت
> می شوند
> 
> خدا از شاه نگذره.



آقا جان نگو اینجوری، زنها بیان تو ورزشگاه بنیان اسلام در خطر میوفته!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

rmi5 said:


> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮تسهیل سفر اتباع ترکیه به اروپا در عوض سخت گیری های مرزی بیشتر‬
> ترکیه و اتحادیه اروپا موافقتنامه ای را به امضا رساندند که بر مبنای آن، شهروندان این کشور از سه سال دیگر برای سفر به کشورهای اروپایی نیازمند ویزا نخواهند بود.
> 
> ترکیه موافقت کرده که در ازای برخورداری شهروندانش از چنین حقی، دولت های اتحادیه اروپا از سه سال آینده کلیه مهاجرانی که به طور غیرقانونی از خاک ترکیه وارد کشورهای این اتحادیه می شوند را به آن کشور باز پس بفرستد.
> کشور ترکیه با ایران، عراق، سوریه، جمهوری آذربایجان، ارمنستان، گرجستان، بلغارستان و یونان مرز مشترک دارد.
> 
> موافقتنامه های جدید امروز دوشنبه ۱۶ دسامبر (۲۵ آذر) توسط احمد داووداغلو، وزیر امور خارجه ترکیه و سسیلیا مالمستروم، کمیسر امور داخلی اتحادیه اروپا امضا شد.
> 
> قرار است جزئیات بیشتر این موافقتنامه ها به زودی اعلام شود.
> 
> اگمن باغیش، وزیر مسئول پیوستن ترکیه به اتحادیه اروپا، گفته است که با حذف ویزا برای شهروندان ترکیه، کشورش به "بهشت مهاجران غیرقانونی" تبدیل نخواهد شد.
> 
> وی افزوده که توافق جدید میان دولت ترکیه و اتحادیه اروپا باید به تصویب مجلس این کشور برسد و سه سال بعد از آن، به مرحله اجرا در خواهد آمد.
> آقای باغیش تاکید کرده که طی این مدت، ترکیه کنترل های مرزی را افزایش می دهد و به ایجاد یک نیروی غیرنظامی برای نظارت بیشتر بر مرزهایش خواهد پرداخت.
> 
> در سه سال آینده، ترکیه همچنین باید به احداث مکان هایی جدید برای نگهداری از مهاجرانی غیرقانونی بپردازد که از طرف اتحادیه اروپا باز پس فرستاده می شوند.
> 
> ترکیه از سال ۲۰۰۵ برای پیوستن به اتحادیه اروپا در حال مذاکره بوده است. این اتحادیه هم اکنون ۲۸ عضو دارد.
> 
> موافقتنامه ای که امروز میان ترکیه و اتحادیه اروپا امضا شده، به معنی پیوستن ترکیه به این اتحادیه در سه سال آینده نیست.
> 
> با امضای این موافقتنامه، اتباع ترکیه برای سفر توریستی به کشورهای اروپایی نیازمند ویزا نخواهند بود، ولی در صورت تمایل به کار یا اقامت درازمدت در این کشورها، کماکان باید ویزا بگیرند.



زمان دیکتاتور و شاه سابق،محمدرضا پهلوی، ایرانی ها به قدری اعتبار داشتند که بدون ویزا به اروپا می رفتند و به آمریکا هم تنها در فرودگاه مهر ورود می زدند،

نمی خواهم بگویم رفتن بدون ویزا به اروپا چه افتخاری بوده، بلکه رفتن یا نرفتن اصلا اهمیتی ندارد، بلکه مساله اینه که چه قدر ایرانی ها شخصیت و اعتبار جهانی داشتند که بدون ویزا مجوز ورود داشتند.
ارزش آن امروز مشخص می شود که این ترکیه دهه ها است که دارد التماس می کند بدون ویزا به اروپا سفر کنند و هر حرف آنها را به دیده ی منت می گذارد تا آدم حسابش کنند ولی با این حال اروپایی ها آنها را هنوز آدم حساب نمی کنند و هی دنبال نخود سیاه می فرستند و اجازه نمی دهند،
ولی ایرانی جماعت 40 سال پیش بدون این همه خواری و ذلت با احترام در دنیای توسعه یافته قدم می گذاشت و دنیا آنها را تافته جدا بافته نسبت به عرب و ترک و کره ای و بقیه جهان سومی ها می دانستند.

از کجا به کجا تاریخ ما را برد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


> زمان دیکتاتور و شاه سابق،محمدرضا پهلوی، ایرانی ها به قدری اعتبار داشتند که بدون ویزا به اروپا می رفتند و به آمریکا هم تنها در فرودگاه مهر ورود می زدند،
> 
> نمی خواهم بگویم رفتن بدون ویزا به اروپا چه افتخاری بوده، بلکه رفتن یا نرفتن اصلا اهمیتی ندارد، بلکه مساله اینه که چه قدر ایرانی ها شخصیت و اعتبار جهانی داشتند که بدون ویزا مجوز ورود داشتند.
> ارزش آن امروز مشخص می شود که این ترکیه دهه ها است که دارد التماس می کند بدون ویزا به اروپا سفر کنند و هر حرف آنها را به دیده ی منت می گذارد تا آدم حسابش کنند ولی با این حال اروپایی ها آنها را هنوز آدم حساب نمی کنند و هی دنبال نخود سیاه می فرستند و اجازه نمی دهند،
> ولی ایرانی جماعت 40 سال پیش بدون این همه خواری و ذلت با احترام در دنیای توسعه یافته قدم می گذاشت و دنیا آنها را تافته جدا بافته نسبت به عرب و ترک و کره ای و بقیه جهان سومی ها می دانستند.
> 
> از کجا به کجا تاریخ ما را برد.




daghighan hamineh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Uhuhu said:


> زمان دیکتاتور و شاه سابق،محمدرضا پهلوی، ایرانی ها به قدری اعتبار داشتند که بدون ویزا به اروپا می رفتند و به آمریکا هم تنها در فرودگاه مهر ورود می زدند،
> 
> نمی خواهم بگویم رفتن بدون ویزا به اروپا چه افتخاری بوده، بلکه رفتن یا نرفتن اصلا اهمیتی ندارد، بلکه مساله اینه که چه قدر ایرانی ها شخصیت و اعتبار جهانی داشتند که بدون ویزا مجوز ورود داشتند.
> ارزش آن امروز مشخص می شود که این ترکیه دهه ها است که دارد التماس می کند بدون ویزا به اروپا سفر کنند و هر حرف آنها را به دیده ی منت می گذارد تا آدم حسابش کنند ولی با این حال اروپایی ها آنها را هنوز آدم حساب نمی کنند و هی دنبال نخود سیاه می فرستند و اجازه نمی دهند،
> ولی ایرانی جماعت 40 سال پیش بدون این همه خواری و ذلت با احترام در دنیای توسعه یافته قدم می گذاشت و دنیا آنها را تافته جدا بافته نسبت به عرب و ترک و کره ای و بقیه جهان سومی ها می دانستند.
> 
> از کجا به کجا تاریخ ما را برد.



چه نوع از ایرانی ها !؟

تا اونجایی که خبر دارم ، توی استان ما ، ملت صبح تا شب نون بلوط می خوردند و زمستون هم چو کوزون ( جویدن چوب ) راه می انداختند و سفر به غرب که هیچ ، سفر به شهر نزدیکشون هم نمی تونستند برند چون قوت سفر رو به زور در می آوردند

همین ترکیه ای که می گید ، نه تو جنگ جهانی اول و نه تو جنگ جهانی دوم به اون خفتی که ما افتادیم ، نیافتاد ....

اصولا چرا باید غربی ها خودشون رو الاف کنند و به نوکرهاشون ویزا بدهند ... نوکر باید سریع بره نوکریش رو کنه .... حالا مثلا خیلی به کشور سود رسوندند !؟ کشور رو تک محصولی کردند و با خودشون قرار گذاشتند هر وقت شوروی به ایران حمله کرد ، شمالش رو بمباران اتمی کنیم ( شمال ایران نه شوروی ) تا حرکت ارتش سرخ کند بشه و این ها برای دفاع از چاه های نفت خوزستان وقت کنند نیرو خالی کنند ...


تاریخ ما رو از جایی که توی جنگ جهانی دوم توی 24 ساعت اشغال کردند ، به اینجا رساند .... فقط یک عده ی معلوم الحال تاریخ ایران رو در 200 سال اخیر خلی درخشان می دانند و بهش افتخار می کنند

تاریخی که جناب شاه با یک چشم غره ی انگلیس رفت خاک ما رو داد به مشتی اعراب و بعد گفت : " ما بحرین را بزرگ کردیم و شوهر دادیم "

این تاریخ رو فقط امثال جنابان بهش افتخارمی کنید ... اونم فقط برای یک سفر بدون ویزا ....

اون قرارداد ننگین کاپیتالیسیون هم ....

بهتون نمی گم تاریخ بخونید ، ولی حداقل برید کتاب سووشون ( کتاب داستان ) رو بخونید تا بدونید در جنگ جهانی اول چه بر سر این ملت آمده .... البته توی همون کتاب هم بخشی از سیاهی رو نمایش داده نه همه ش را .... 

اون فجایع اصلی رو توی سایر کتاب ها باید خوند که توی حیطه ی ارنستو هست .... البته باید گفت که 
تاریخ دانان به اصطلاح شما افراطی برای اینکه آبروی کشور نره ، خیلی هاش رو سانسور کردند و تاریخدانان همسو با شما از زیر دستشون در رفتته ... 

اینکه مشتی سرباز ایندی زیر سلطه ی ارتش امپراطوری انگلیس توی کشور ما می گشتند و به زنان دختران ایرانی می گفتند " بی بی لازم ، بی بی لازم " ( معنیش رو که می فهیمد یا براتون انگلیسش رو بگم تا بفهمید !؟ به هر حال طبق گفته ی همفکران شما هر کسی که انگلیسی نبلده ، منطق هم نداره ) می فهمید یعنی چی !؟


البته اینها به یک سفر بی ویزا و یک لبخند می رزه ...نه !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

Uhuhu said:


> مانده ام جایی از این مملکت سالم مانده؟ کشوری به این بزرگی و با آن اعتبار و این همه پتانسیل را به چه روزی انداخته اند
> از نظر اجتماعی عقب مانده ترین کشور دنیا هستیم..
> تنها عربستان تنه به تنه ی ما می زد که آن هم با تلاش شبانه روزی جبران شد. و برگهای زرین زرت و زرت به افتخارات اضافه می شه.
> 
> تا جاییکه اطلاع دارم تنها 2 کشور هستند که ورود زنان به ورزشگاه را ممنوع اعلام کرده اند، یکی عربستان و یکی ایران، که عربستان هم آخرش خجالت کشید و ورود زنان را به ورزشگاه آزاد کرد. فقط مانده نظام پویا و مقدس ما.
> این عزیزان خارجی از این موضوع اطلاع ندارند و الا بفهمند تازه متوجه زیبایی و رشد و ترقی و شیرینی شهد ولایت
> می شوند
> 
> خدا از شاه نگذره.



یعنی ورود زنان به ورزشگاه می شه بهترین چیز دنیا ( نود دیدید !؟ )

عزیز دل حالا مثلا به ورزشگاه هم وارد شدند ، چی اونوقت !؟



Serpentine said:


> آقا جان نگو اینجوری، زنها بیان تو ورزشگاه بنیان اسلام در خطر میوفته!



بنیان اسلام به خطر نمی افته ولیکن به احتمال اصل و نسب بجه های یک عده که می خواهند زن هاشون رو ببرند به ورزشگاه به خطر می افته ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

دوستان اینقدر اسم این شاه کونی رو نیارید

ما زمانی واقعا اعتبار و احترام خواهیم داشت که سیلو های موشکی ما پر باشه از موشک هایی که آماده به فرود در خاک کشور های دیگه هستن

این قانون این دنیای مادر بخطاست

قانون این دنیای خراب اینه که موشک بالستیک قاره پیما رو بکنی تو کون دیگران تا جرات نکنن بهت بگن تو

این دنیا اینه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

twilight said:


> یعنی ورود زنان به ورزشگاه می شه بهترین چیز دنیا ( نود دیدید !؟ )
> 
> بنیان اسلام به خطر نمی افته ولیکن به احتمال اصل و نسب بجه های یک عده که می خواهند زن هاشون رو ببرند به ورزشگاه به خطر می افته ....



تا کی میخواهید مردم رو از این حرف ها بترسونید؟ همین الانشم که عده ی زیادی عقده ای شدن به خاطر همین سیاست های احمقانه هست، مگه مردم ایران چه فرقی با بقیه دنیا داشتن؟ مگه همه جای دنیا که زنها میرن ورزشگاه تجاوز میشه بهشون؟ مگه باغ وحش هست؟

حداقل یه بهانه جدید جور کنید، این یکی مدت هاست نخ نما شده.



SOHEIL said:


> قانون این دنیای خراب اینه که موشک بالستیک قاره پیما رو بکنی تو کون دیگران تا جرات نکنن بهت بگن تو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


>



راستی ... منتظر پرتاب ماهواره با موشک قاره پیما باش 

و شفق دو موتوره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> راستی ... منتظر پرتاب ماهواره با موشک قاره پیما باش
> 
> و شفق دو موتوره



منظورت سیمرغ هست یعنی؟ یا بهتر از اون؟ کدوم ماهواره قراره پرتاب بشه باهاش؟

مگه شفق کنسل نشده؟ 

خودش کجا بود که الان دو موتورش قراره بیاد؟ یعنی قاهر و شفق دو پروژه موازی هستن؟


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> منظورت سیمرغ هست یعنی؟ یا بهتر از اون؟ کدوم ماهواره قراره پرتاب بشه باهاش؟
> 
> مگه شفق کنسل نشده؟
> 
> خودش کجا بود که الان دو موتورش قراره بیاد؟ یعنی قاهر و شفق دو پروژه موازی هستن؟



سیمرغ اون چیزی که فکر می کنید نیست ... فقط همین رو میگم

شفق هم کنسل نشده

مشابه پروژه ای هست که کره ای ها با لاکهید مارتین انجام دادن

یه جت آموزشی / رزمی


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> تا کی میخواهید مردم رو از این حرف ها بترسونید؟ همین الانشم که عده ی زیادی عقده ای شدن به خاطر همین سیاست های احمقانه هست، مگه مردم ایران چه فرقی با بقیه دنیا داشتن؟ مگه همه جای دنیا که زنها میرن ورزشگاه تجاوز میشه بهشون؟ مگه باغ وحش هست؟
> 
> حداقل یه بهانه جدید جور کنید، این یکی مدت هاست نخ نما شده.


عزیز کسی نگران مردا تو ورزشگاه نیست، نگرانی خود اون زنهایی هستن که نه به دین و نه به قانون پایبند نیستن


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> سیمرغ اون چیزی که فکر می کنید نیست ... فقط همین رو میگم
> 
> شفق هم کنسل نشده
> 
> مشابه پروژه ای هست که کره ای ها با لاکهید مارتین انجام دادن
> 
> یه جت آموزشی / رزمی




اگر این شفق دو موتوره واقعی باشه به نظرت با چه نمونه خارجی قابل مقایسه هست؟

مثلا پروژه مشترک پاکستان و چین؟ یا اف 18؟



mohsen said:


> عزیز کسی نگران مردا تو ورزشگاه نیست، نگرانی خود اون زنهایی هستن که نه به دین و نه به قانون پایبند نیستن



چه قانونی دقیقا قراره نقض بشه؟ چه اتفاقی قراره بیوفته؟ چرا توی کشور های دیگه هیچ مورد عجیب غریبی نمی بینیم؟ چرا فقط توی ایران؟


----------



## Uhuhu

SOHEIL said:


> دوستان اینقدر اسم این شاه کونی رو نیارید
> 
> ما زمانی واقعا اعتبار و احترام خواهیم داشت که سیلو های موشکی ما پر باشه از موشک هایی که آماده به فرود در خاک کشور های دیگه هستن
> 
> این قانون این دنیای مادر بخطاست
> 
> قانون این دنیای خراب اینه که موشک بالستیک قاره پیما رو بکنی تو کون دیگران تا جرات نکنن بهت بگن تو
> 
> این دنیا اینه



عزت و احترام و اعتبار داشتن را نه من و شما و نه آمریکایی و اسرائیلی که دشمن می دانی باید بگویند، این همه ملت و کشور در سرتاسر دنیا، از نظر آنها ما دارای عزت و احترام هستیم؟

الان باید سر این دعوا باشه که جان من بگذارید 4 تا سانتریفیوژ بچرخه اما تحریم نباشیم.
آن زمان هم برنامه هسته ای داشتیم و نه تنها مصارف صلح آمیز حتی برای به دست آوردن بمب اتمی که از هزارتا موشک تو سیلو با ارزش تر هست در عین حال که رفاه و احترام هم داشتیم.

بمب و موشک سرجای خودش و تلاش برای به دست آوردن آنها را چه الان و چه قبل کاملا تحسین می کنم.
قانون را به درستی گفتی ولی راه به قدرت رسیدن را نه..
فاکتور قدرت فقط موشک و بمب نیست.
برادر عزیز،سهیل جان، راهت بدون در نظر گرفتن دیگر فاکتورها نتیجه اش کره شمالی هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> اگر این شفق دو موتوره واقعی باشه به نظرت با چه نمونه خارجی قابل مقایسه هست؟
> 
> مثلا پروژه مشترک پاکستان و چین؟ یا اف 18؟



تو کلاس تی 50 کره ای هست

اف 18 چیه آقاااااااااااااا


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> تو کلاس تی 50 کره ای هست
> 
> اف 18 چیه آقاااااااااااااا


تی 50 که همچین هم مالی نیست، از نظر رزمی البته، ولی به عنوان یه جت آموزشی خیلی عالیه و به شدت هم مورد نیاز نیروی هوایی و خلبان هایی که شاید متوسط عمر پروازشون خیلی کمتر از میانگین جهانی باشه.


----------



## SOHEIL

Uhuhu said:


> عزت و احترام و اعتبار داشتن را نه من و شما و نه آمریکایی و اسرائیلی که دشمن می دانی باید بگویند، این همه ملت و کشور در سرتاسر دنیا، از نظر آنها ما دارای عزت و احترام هستیم؟
> 
> الان باید سر این دعوا باشه که جان من بگذارید 4 تا سانتریفیوژ بچرخه اما تحریم نباشیم.
> آن زمان هم برنامه هسته ای داشتیم و نه تنها مصارف صلح آمیز حتی برای به دست آوردن بمب اتمی که از هزارتا موشک تو سیلو با ارزش تر هست در عین حال که رفاه و احترام هم داشتیم.
> 
> قانون را به درستی گفتی ولی راه به قدرت رسیدن را نه..
> فاکتور قدرت فقط موشک و بمب نیست.
> برادر عزیز راهت بدون در نظر گرفتن دیگر فاکتورها نتیجه اش کره شمالی هست.



نه خیر عزیز

شما فکر می کنی کره شمالی برای ما چه نقشی دارد ؟؟؟

می دونی که مهندس های ما باعث شدن که این کشور عقب مانده ذهنی آخر بتونه ماهواره پرتاب کنه !؟

ما می خوایم مطمئن بشیم که کره ای ها توانایی حمله اتمی به آمریکا رو خواهند داشت

شما فکر می کنی ما الان لنگ کره ای ها هستیم !؟

در ظاهر بهترین موشک های ما شهاب 3 و سجیل هستن

ولی در باطن خبرهای دیگه ای هست

شهاب 5

شهاب 6 قاره پیما

و
...

ما نمی خوایم مثل کره جنوبی یه کشور پیرو آمریکا باشیم

ما سیاست مستقل داریم

ما هنوز مشت آهنین رو نشون ندادیم

خواهید دید که چطوری این کشور های به ظاهر ابر قدرت برای ما جا باز خواهند کرد

قانون جنگل هست برادر

ما منتظر نمیشیم که کسی حق مارو بده

باید حق رو دو دستی بکشی بیرون

یکم صبر کن ... کم کم قضیه برای همه روشن میشه



Serpentine said:


> تی 50 که همچین هم مالی نیست، از نظر رزمی البته، ولی به عنوان یه جت آموزشی خیلی عالیه و به شدت هم مورد نیاز نیروی هوایی و خلبان هایی که شاید متوسط عمر پروازشون خیلی کمتر از میانگین جهانی باشه.



حالا صبر کن ... رونمایی کنن ببینیم چی هست

آقا این پست

Iran's Kavoshgar Missions

دهن مارو سرویس کرد

هر کاری کردم ویرایش نمیشه

می خوام این نوشته ی 

View attachment 11882 

رو پاک کنم

اما ذخیره نمیشه

فاااااااااااک

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> ba'd migan chera kasi varzeshgah ha nemire, khob ma'loumeh ke chera. inghadr hame chish gand hast ke hich kas az television ham nemibine che berese be inke bere varzeshgah.
> 
> @Ostad
> raasti elecmegh chi shod? ketaabi ke goftam ra khoundi? mofid hast?


salam na hanouz, electro meg emtahane akharame houdude ye mahe digast.ketab inja naboud az tehran goftam doustam begire.hanouz vagt nakaram beram azash begiram.in ketab ham ke houdude 450 safast fek konam in term byad az kheyresh begzaram.
shaba kabouse david.Cheng mibinam. akhe kojaye donya 800 safe ketab mishe 3 vahed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Serpentine said:


> تا کی میخواهید مردم رو از این حرف ها بترسونید؟ همین الانشم که عده ی زیادی عقده ای شدن به خاطر همین سیاست های احمقانه هست، مگه مردم ایران چه فرقی با بقیه دنیا داشتن؟ مگه همه جای دنیا که زنها میرن ورزشگاه تجاوز میشه بهشون؟ مگه باغ وحش هست؟
> 
> حداقل یه بهانه جدید جور کنید، این یکی مدت هاست نخ نما شده.


خب ، یعنی همین رفتن به ورزشگاه شده مشکل شما !؟
خب ، چرا ما باید همه ش به ساز شما برقصیم !؟ یک بار هم شما به ساز ما برقص ....
مردم عقده ای شدن ... مردمی که به خاطر یک فوتبال ندیدن عقده ای بشوند ، همون بهتر که بشوند

در ضمن ، زمانی که خیلی از مردم ما ( حتی خود همون ورزشکارهای سابق ) دیگه نمی روند ورزشگاه به خاطر یک عده معلوم الحال که از دقیقه صفر تا نود در حال فرو کردن فلان در فلان خواهر فلان بازیکن هستند ، دیگه کدوم زن سالمی می ره ورزشگاه ....

شما می خواید با این کارتون هرزه ها رو بکشید ورزشگاه تا برای خودشون مشتری گیر بیارند تو ورزشگاه

بعدش هم مثلا چه گلی به این مملکت زدید که اینقدر طلبکارانه حرف می زنید ... فقط غر زدید و نق زدید و در حال رعایت نکردن قانون دم از کشورهای اروپای غربی و قانونمداری مردم اونها می زنید ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

> روزنامه حامی هاشمی ‌رفسنجانی و خانواده وی حداقل 80 میلیون تومان از مرتضوی رئیس سابق سازمان تامین اجتماعی هدیه گرفته و با این همه در کنار بقیه روزنامه‌های اصلاح‌طلب که پول‌های مشابهی گرفته‌اند، در زمینه تخلفات مالی مرتضوی جنجال می‌کند!
> برخی روزنامه‌های زنجیره‌ای نظیر اعتماد، آرمان، آفتاب یزد، ابتکار و... با وجود دریافت مبالغ مختلف به نام هدیه و مشارکت در پوشش جشن سالگرد تاسیس تامین اجتماعی، جنجال گسترده‌ای را به بهانه انتشار گزارش تحقیق و تفحص مجلس به راه انداختند که در این میان تحرکات روزنامه اجاره‌ای- زنجیره‌ای آرمان در نوع خود جالب توجه است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

شاهزاده سعودی: آمریکا ما را دور زد/ جای ما در میز مذاکره با ایران خالی است

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> salam na hanouz, electro meg emtahane akharame houdude ye mahe digast.ketab inja naboud az tehran goftam doustam begire.hanouz vagt nakaram beram azash begiram.in ketab ham ke houdude 450 safast fek konam in term byad az kheyresh begzaram.
> shaba kabouse david.Cheng mibinam. akhe kojaye donya 800 safe ketab mishe 3 vahed!




khob tou daneshkadeh ye ma hamishe system hamin boud. 700-800 safhe baraaye har 3 vahedi 
vali zoudtar ketab ra begir, elecmegh ra nemishe omran shab e emtehani khound

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> khob tou daneshkadeh ye ma hamishe system hamin boud. 700-800 safhe baraaye har 3 vahedi
> vali zoudtar ketab ra begir, elecmegh ra nemishe omran shab e emtehani khound


dustam Giahpezeshki mikhone avale term ye sibzamini mikare dar tool term 6,7 bar behesh ab mideh bad in mishe poroge amali 4 vahed!!!?



baad ma to bargh vase 3 vahed ...




.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> dustam Giahpezeshki mikhone avale term ye sibzamini mikare dar tool term 6,7 bar behesh ab mideh bad in mishe poroge amali 4 vahed!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> baad ma to bargh vase 3 vahed ...
> View attachment 11908
> .





Yeah, the world is so unfair buddy.
I am personally exhausted of studying Electrical Engineering, I just want to endure 2-3 more years to finish my damn PhD. My a$$ is pretty torn off of it right now.
The bad point is that I am worried about finding a job after getting my PhD. Some people tell me that it won't be a big deal for me since I will have a certificate from one of top 5 universities of US, but I am not sure about it, and honestly I don't like working in industry, except its money, and still there would be a long path if I decide to become a professor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, the world is so unfair buddy.
> I am personally exhausted of studying Electrical Engineering, I just want to endure 2-3 more years to finish my damn PhD. My a$$ is pretty torn off of it right now.
> The bad point is that I am worried about finding a job after getting my PhD. Some people tell me that it won't be a big deal for me since I will have a certificate from one of top 5 universities of US, but I am not sure about it, and honestly I don't like working in industry, except its money, and still there would be a long path if I decide to become a professor.


having Phd in EE and living in Us and talking about problems?.. are you kidding me?
mikhay jamono avaz konim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> having Phd in EE and living in Us and talking about problems?.. are you kidding me?
> mikhay jamono avaz konim?



There are always some serious problems in ones life. from outdoor view, it may look cool, and you may want to be there, but from inside, you would know that is not an easy life  
The truth is both of these facts are true. But, anyway, I don't wanna nag about it, since many people would love to be in my place and they may see my nagging as a childish or stupid act. Anyway, I haven't achieved my current place easily at all. I have hardly worked to achieve every single part of my life, but I feel that I don't have my eager for moving forward anymore, specially in this field. Sometimes, I just want to give up all of these complicated engineering stuff, and have a simple type of life.
Anyway, it is not good for me as a more senior one in this field to make you disappointed, but the fact is engineering life is not easy at all  Maybe, if I was a high school student now, I would have chosen a different path for my life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> There are always some serious problems in ones life. from outdoor view, it may look cool, and you may want to be there, but from inside, you would know that is not an easy life
> The truth is both of these facts are true. But, anyway, I don't wanna nag about it, since many people would love to be in my place and they may see my nagging as a childish or stupid act. Anyway, I haven't achieved my current place easily at all. I have hardly worked to achieve every single part of my life, but I feel that I don't have my eager for moving forward anymore, specially in this field. Sometimes, I just want to give up all of these complicated engineering stuff, and have a simple type of life.
> Anyway, it is not good for me as a more senior one in this field to make you disappointed, but the fact is engineering life is not easy at all  Maybe, if I was a high school student now, I would have chosen a different path for my life


i know bro i know. aksare danshjohaye mohandesi bargi ke man sohbat kardam hamin harf ro mizanan ke aya arzaehe in hame zahmat keshidan ro dare. man khodam ba inke danshegah nesbatan khobi gaboul shodam vali baazi vagta arezo mikonam kash tajrobi khonde boudam. vali dar mored shoma ke tagriban gesmate sakhtesh dige rad shode dar mored kar ham fek nakonam moshkeli dashte bashi.che to Iran che to Us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> شاهزاده سعودی: آمریکا ما را دور زد/ جای ما در میز مذاکره با ایران خالی است



سلام
این از بی عرضگی یک عده هست که کار رو به جایی رسوندند که امثال عربستان سعودی و امارات هم می خواهند در مذاکرات شرکت کنند و مثل آمریکا و فرانسه و انگلیس و امثالهم ، امتیازی بگیرند ...


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> i know bro i know. aksare danshjohaye mohandesi bargi ke man sohbat kardam hamin harf ro mizanan ke aya arzaehe in hame zahmat keshidan ro dare. man khodam ba inke danshegah nesbatan khobi gaboul shodam vali baazi vagta arezo mikonam kash tajrobi khonde boudam. vali dar mored shoma ke tagriban gesmate sakhtesh dige rad shode dar mored kar ham fek nakonam moshkeli dashte bashi.che to Iran che to Us.



Are, omidvaaram intor bashe 
BTW, age soali az elecmegh daashti, azam bepors, shaayad hanouz ye chiz hayi yaadam mounde bashe azash 




‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮وزیر ارشاد ایران: ۷۱ درصد مردم تهران ماهواره می‌بینند‬
علی جنتی، وزیر ارشاد ایران گفت نتایج یک "طرح پژوهشی" نشان داده است که ۷۱ درصد مردم در تهران بیننده شبکه های تلویزیونی ماهواره‌ای هستند.
به گزارش خبرگزاری دولتی ایرنا، آقای جنتی امروز سه شنبه ۲۶ آذر (۱۷ دسامبر) گفت محدودیت هایی که تاکنون برای جلوگیری از استفاده شهروندان از تکنولوژی‌های ارتباطی و رسانه ای جدید وضع شده، نتایج مورد نظر حکومت را به بار نیاورده است.

وزیر ارشاد ایران بدون توضیح بیشتر، برخی اقداماتی که در گذشته در زمینه های فرهنگی صورت گرفته را "خنده دار" توصیف کرد و هشدار داد: "کاری نکنیم که ۵ سال دیگر به اقدامات خود بخندیم."

علی جنتی ماه پیش هم با انتقاد از نتایج مقابله با شبکه های ماهواره ای گفته بود: "ایجاد پارازیت و ممانعت از دسترسی به شبکه‌های ماهواره‌ای نمی‌تواند تاثیرگذار باشد و باید به فکر راه حل باشیم و با تولید محتوای جذاب و مفید، مانع استفاده از تلویزیون بیگانه و رسانه‌های دیجیتال خارجی شویم."

پارازیت‌اندازی روی برنامه تلویزیون های ماهواره ای فارسی زبان از زمان تظاهرات اعتراضی نسبت به نتیجه اعلام شده انتخابات دهمین دوره ریاست جمهوری، به طور متناوب ادامه داشته است.

نهادهای جمهوری اسلامی ایران متهم شده‌اند که با انگیزه جلوگیری از دسترسی آزادانه مردم این کشور به اخبار و اطلاعات، اقدام به پارازیت اندازی می‌کنند.

*هشدر در مورد 'سقوط اخلاقی'*
وزیر ارشاد ایران در بخشی دیگر از اظهارات امروز خود، با یادآوری اینکه "بیش از سه دهه در کشور در زمینه حجاب و عفاف تلاش شده است تا برای جامعه مصونیت ایجاد کنند" گفته: "با این وجود باید بررسی کنیم که از این نظر نسبت به ۱۰ سال قبل در چه شرایطی قرار داریم."
وی با ابراز نگرانی از اینکه "جامعه ما به تدریج دچار سقوط اخلاقی می شود" افزوده است: _*"باید دلایل رواج دروغ گویی، ریاکاری و خیانت در امانت را در جامعه بررسی کنیم*_ و راهکارهای مقابله با آنها و جایگزینی راستگویی، امانت داری و وفای به عهد را بیابیم."

علی جنتی همچنین به برگزاری جلسات مختلف "شورای فرهنگ عمومی" در کشور اشاره کرده و افزوده است: "در این شورا ۳۱ نفر عضو هستند و نظیر چنین جلساتی در تمام استان‌ها هم برگزارمی شود که در مجموع حدود ۱۰ هزار نفر درگیر آن هستند."

وی تاکید کرده: "باید ببینیم خروجی این جلسات چه بوده است و تا چه حد در راستای اهداف و راهبردهای ما و کشور تاثیر گذار بوده است".

شورای فرهنگ عمومی، از شوراهای عالی حکومتی ایران به ریاست وزیر ارشاد است که وظیفه سیاست گذاری های کلان فرهنگی را بر عهده دارد و از مسئولان ارشد دستگاه های متولی مسائل تبلیغاتی، فرهنگی و امنیتی تشکیل شده است.

آقای جنتی پیش از این خواستار کاهش محدودیت های حکومتی بر سر راه دسترسی به سایت‌های اینترنتی و استفاده از شبکه‌های اجتماعی شده و از ممیزی سختگیرانه کتاب‌ها در وزارت ارشاد انتقاد کرده بود.

این مواضع وزیر ارشاد، با انتقاد گسترده عده ای از محافظه کاران مواجه شده است.


Dalaayelesh ke kheyli vaazeheh, in akhlagh e foroumaayeh ye khodeshoun hast ke be jaame'e gostaresh peydaa kardeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

twilight said:


> خب ، یعنی همین رفتن به ورزشگاه شده مشکل شما !؟
> خب ، چرا ما باید همه ش به ساز شما برقصیم !؟ یک بار هم شما به ساز ما برقص ....
> مردم عقده ای شدن ... مردمی که به خاطر یک فوتبال ندیدن عقده ای بشوند ، همون بهتر که بشوند
> 
> در ضمن ، زمانی که خیلی از مردم ما ( حتی خود همون ورزشکارهای سابق ) دیگه نمی روند ورزشگاه به خاطر یک عده معلوم الحال که از دقیقه صفر تا نود در حال فرو کردن فلان در فلان خواهر فلان بازیکن هستند ، دیگه کدوم زن سالمی می ره ورزشگاه ....
> 
> شما می خواید با این کارتون هرزه ها رو بکشید ورزشگاه تا برای خودشون مشتری گیر بیارند تو ورزشگاه
> 
> بعدش هم مثلا چه گلی به این مملکت زدید که اینقدر طلبکارانه حرف می زنید ...* فقط غر زدید و نق زدید* و در حال رعایت نکردن قانون دم از کشورهای اروپای غربی و قانونمداری مردم اونها می زنید ...



خیلی جالبه کی داره حرف از غر زدن میزنه، کسی که از روز اول این دولت به طور یکسره و بدون توقف داشته فقط و فقط غر و نق میزده، واقعا خنده دار هست.

دو مورد ورزشگاه، چند تا سوال هست. چرا اون عده که میرن ورزشگاه فحش میدن؟ چرا توی کشور های دیگه اینقدر این موضوع ملموس نیست؟ مردم هر طور که باهاشون برخورد بشه همونطور بار میان. توی یک کشور اروپایی ارزش یک انسان خیلی بالاتر از کشوری مثل ایران هست.

افرادی که مردم رو از این چیزا میترسونن خودشون مستعد تر هستن تا این اقدامات رو انجام بدن. اگر فرهنگ جا بیوفته، دیگه کسی در ورزشگاه ها فحش نخواهد داد، زنان با امنیت کامل میتونن بیان ورزشگاه. چرا توی کشور های دیگه فلان رو در فلان خواهر و مادر بازیکن نمیکنند؟


لازم نکرده شما به ساز ما برقصی. شما اصلا به کدوم ساز ما رقصیدی؟ مشکل من صرفا ورود زنان به ورزشگاه نیست، بلکه سلسله اقداماتی است که از لحاظ فرهنگی داره ایران رو روز به روز عقب افتاده تر میکنه. این فقط یک بخش کوچیکش هست. هرچند مردم هم طبق یه واکنش غریضی با این موج برخورد می کنند. نمونش بحث حجاب اجباری. اول انقلاب ساده ترین نوع بی حجابی هم ممنوع بود ولی الان خیابان های کشور شده مثل سالن مد. یا مثلا محدودیت فیلم و ماهواره، الان تقریبا توی هر خونه ای یه ماهواره هست. موضوع فیلتر کردن فیسبوک، از سال 88 به بعد که این سایت فیلتر شد، تعداد کاربران ایرانی چند برابر شد توش. مردم رو نمیشه به زور مجبور کرد به عقیده ی تو احترام بگذارند.

شما چه گلی به سر این مملکت زدید مگه؟ خیلی جالب هست برام بدونم.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> خیلی جالبه کی داره حرف از غر زدن میزنه، کسی که از روز اول این دولت به طور یکسره و بدون توقف داشته فقط و فقط غر و نق میزده، واقعا خنده دار هست.
> 
> دو مورد ورزشگاه، چند تا سوال هست. چرا اون عده که میرن ورزشگاه فحش میدن؟ چرا توی کشور های دیگه اینقدر این موضوع ملموس نیست؟* مردم هر طور که باهاشون برخورد بشه همونطور بار میان. توی یک کشور اروپایی ارزش یک انسان خیلی بالاتر از کشوری مثل ایران هست.
> 
> افرادی که مردم رو از این چیزا میترسونن خودشون مستعد تر هستن تا این اقدامات رو انجام بدن*. اگر فرهنگ جا بیوفته، دیگه کسی در ورزشگاه ها فحش نخواهد داد، زنان با امنیت کامل میتونن بیان ورزشگاه. چرا توی کشور های دیگه فلان رو در فلان خواهر و مادر بازیکن نمیکنند؟
> 
> 
> *لازم نکرده شما به ساز ما برقصی. شما اصلا به کدوم ساز ما رقصیدی؟ *مشکل من صرفا ورود زنان به ورزشگاه نیست، بلکه سلسله اقداماتی است که از لحاظ فرهنگی داره ایران رو روز به روز عقب افتاده تر میکنه. این فقط یک بخش کوچیکش هست. هرچند مردم هم طبق یه واکنش غریضی با این موج برخورد می کنند. نمونش بحث حجاب اجباری. اول انقلاب ساده ترین نوع بی حجابی هم ممنوع بود ولی الان خیلبان های کشور شده مثل سالن مد. یا مثلا محدودیت فیلم و ماهواره، الان تقریبا توی هر خونه ای یه ماواره هست. موضوع فیلتر کردن فیسبوک، از سال 88 به بعد که این سایت فیلتر شد، تعداد کاربران ایرانی چند برابر شد توش.* مردم رو نمیشه به زور مجبور کرد به عقیده ی تو احترام بگذارند.
> 
> شما چه گلی به سر این مملکت زدید مگه؟ خیلی جالب هست برام بدونم.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

دليل عجيب شلاق زدن يک زن در عربستان

راه اندازی خط تولید وانت پراید (عکس)

هر ایرانی 4157 دلار نرم‌افزار غیرقانونی دارد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> دليل عجيب شلاق زدن يک زن در عربستان



Is this one real?!!! wow ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> dustam Giahpezeshki mikhone avale term ye sibzamini mikare dar tool term 6,7 bar behesh ab mideh bad in mishe poroge amali 4 vahed!!!?
> 
> 
> 
> baad ma to bargh vase 3 vahed ...
> View attachment 11908
> .


ناراحت نباش دوست عزیز . شما تنها کسی نیستی که داره زخم میشه . متاسفانه بنده به دلیل تنش بسیار زیاد از محدوده ی ارتجاعی خارج شدم و به مرز پارگی رسیدم 






یکی نیست به من خر بگه کدوم آدم عاقلی 5 تا درس 3 واحدی رو تو 1 تر می گیره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> ناراحت نباش دوست عزیز . شما تنها کسی نیستی که داره زخم میشه . متاسفانه بنده به دلیل تنش بسیار زیاد از محدوده ی ارتجاعی خارج شدم و به مرز پارگی رسیدم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یکی نیست به من خر بگه کدوم آدم عاقلی 5 تا درس 3 واحدی رو تو 1 تر می گیره





man daghighan tou noghte ye B hastam


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> ناراحت نباش دوست عزیز . شما تنها کسی نیستی که داره زخم میشه . متاسفانه بنده به دلیل تنش بسیار زیاد از محدوده ی ارتجاعی خارج شدم و به مرز پارگی رسیدم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یکی نیست به من خر بگه کدوم آدم عاقلی 5 تا درس 3 واحدی رو تو 1 تر می گیره


B...
 



rmi5 said:


> Is this one real?!!! wow ....


are vageie , vali vagaan pishraft khobi kardan in araba az zende be gour kardan resdidan be shallag zadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> B...
> 
> 
> 
> are vageie , vali vagaan pishraft khobi kardan in araba az zende be gour kardan resdidan be shallag zadan.



Nemikhaam baahaat vaared e bahs besham Ostad jan vali Na aziz, intoriyaa ke fekr mikoni ham nist, in vaz' e eftezaah e zanhaa, az barakaat e eslaam e aziz hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Nemikhaam baahaat vaared e bahs besham Ostad jan vali Na aziz, intoriyaa ke fekr mikoni ham nist, in vaz' e eftezaah e zanhaa, az barakaat e eslaam e aziz hast


@rmi5 jan age eslam ro to mosalmona begardim,doroste.va moafegam. ama age eslame vagei ro dar nazar begirim.gazie farg mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 jan age eslam ro to mosalmona begardim,doroste.va moafegam. ama age eslame vagei ro dar nazar begirim.gazie farg mikone.



Aziz, behet goftam ke nemikhaam vaared e bahs besham, vali be tor e kholaase behet begam ke man az sen e kheyli paayin, be dalaayeli hamishe manaabe' e eslaami tou dastam boude, va knowledge i ke az eslaam daaram, az knowledge e engineeringam age n baraabar bishtar nabaashe, kam tar ham nist  Anyway, chiz hayi ke touye kotob e eslaami hast, az in chizi ke tou jaame'e beyn e mardom mibini, chiz e aslan behtari nist  yek chiz hayi tou in ta'limaat va tarikh e eslami hast, ke maghzet sout mikeshe raaje' behesh. mesle mohallel, ghazaayaaye marbout be aayeshe, bardeh daari, ezvedaaj ba dokhtar e pesar khaandeh, ... ghaziyeh ye ertedaad e abdullah ebn Saad abi sarh ke kollan kheyli jaalebeh,.... hamin tor raaje be ghor'aan e san'aa ham mitouni ye search bekoni, ...
Ghaziyeh injaast ke kheyli kaarhaayi ke akhound ha anjam midan, vaghean bar asaas e dini ke anjam midan, kaarhaye dorosti talaghghi mishe va mabnaaye dini daareh, moshkel az injaast ke shoma ketab haye inhaa ra nakhoundi, va ba zehniyateshoun ashna nisti. 
Anyway, age khaasti raaje' be hamin chand mored ke goftam, khodet ye negaah bendaaz, va search kon, chon policy ye forum nemizaareh bishtar az in bekhaam vaared e detail e in mabaahes e mazhabi besham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Aziz, behet goftam ke nemikhaam vaared e bahs besham, vali be tor e kholaase behet begam ke man az sen e kheyli paayin, be dalaayeli hamishe manaabe' e eslaami tou dastam boude, va knowledge i ke az eslaam daaram, az knowledge e engineeringam age n baraabar bishtar nabaashe, kam tar ham nist  Anyway, chiz hayi ke touye kotob e eslaami hast, az in chizi ke tou jaame'e beyn e mardom mibini, chiz e aslan behtari nist  yek chiz hayi tou in ta'limaat va tarikh e eslami hast, ke maghzet sout mikeshe raaje' behesh. mesle mohallel, ghazaayaaye marbout be aayeshe, bardeh daari, ezvedaaj ba dokhtar e pesar khaandeh, ... ghaziyeh ye ertedaad e abdullah ebn Saad abi sarh ke kollan kheyli jaalebeh,.... hamin tor raaje be ghor'aan e san'aa ham mitouni ye search bekoni, ...
> Ghaziyeh injaast ke kheyli kaarhaayi ke akhound ha anjam midan, vaghean bar asaas e dini ke anjam midan, kaarhaye dorosti talaghghi mishe va mabnaaye dini daareh, moshkel az injaast ke shoma ketab haye inhaa ra nakhoundi, va ba zehniyateshoun ashna nisti.
> Anyway, age khaasti raaje' be hamin chand mored ke goftam, khodet ye negaah bendaaz, va search kon, chon policy ye forum nemizaareh bishtar az in bekhaam vaared e detail e in mabaahes e mazhabi besham


dige vared bahs shodim raft...
ta hoududi motalee dar mored ayeshe daram vali bagie ro bayad negah konam.gaboul daram ke baazi raftarhaye fogolade galat vojod dashte vali age be rishe ona bargardim mibinim ke moshkel az fard boude na az din.
moshkele moslamona ine ke framosh mikonan Ensaniat va Agl mogaddam bar dine.va in yani age yeki namaze shab mikhone va roze migire lozoman adame khobi nist va ya nemishe dine fard ro melak baray ye kar takhassosi garar dad. aksare ogat moshkelat ma az adamhayi hast ke darke sahihi az din nadaran va khodeshoun ro Alem va fagih onvan mikonand va ba tafsire haye galat zehne mardom ro masmoum mikonan. nomonash sangsar ya lagabe Mofsed fel Arz va Mohareb dadan. dar sorati ke vagti Peyambar makkeh ro fath kard hata abousofyan ro ke doshmane avalesh boud ro bakhshid.pas chera ma in bakhshes ha ro hala nemibinim?. ma dashtim ke hamsaye Peyambar yahoudi boude va Peyambar be ona sar mizadeh, harfe man ine ke ma be mother Teresa va loyi pastor bekhatere karhayi ke baraye bashariyat kardan ehteram mizarim hala in vagan bi ensafieh ke baad az on hame Zahmathaye Peyambar hame chi ro bekhatere ye mosht adamane motahajjer zire soal bebarim.shoma fagat motavagef shodane zende begour kardane nozadane dokhtar ro dar nazar begir.aya in gabele ehteram nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ta hoududi motalee dar mored ayeshe daram vali bagie ro bayad negah konam.gaboul daram ke baazi raftarhaye fogolade galat vojod dashte vali age be rishe ona bargardim mibinim ke moshkel az fard boude na az din.


Khob in harfiye ke kheyliyaa raaje' be kaarhaye aakhound ha mizanan, vali haghighat injaast ke shoma vaghti rouye eslaam motaale'e bekoni, mibini ke ettefaaghan kaarhaye inhaa daghighan montabegh ba dineshoun hast. Aziz, be nazar e shoma Khomeini va baghiye akhound ha az eslaam bishtar midounestan va mifahmidan ya shoma va baghiye kasaayi ke in harf ra mizanan?


> moshkele moslamona ine ke framosh mikonan Ensaniat va Agl mogaddam bar dine.va in yani age yeki namaze shab mikhone va roze migire lozoman adame khobi nist va ya nemishe dine fard ro melak baray ye kar takhasosi garar dad.


Aziz, harf e shoma dorost hast, albatteh shoma baayad mentality ye fard e dini ra beshnaasi, oun moghe' mifahmi ke aadam e dini daghighan hamishe din ra bar har chiz e dige moghaddam midoune, in bahs e jaalebi hast, age khaasti, begou ke ye kam ba'dan baraat dar in mored tozih bedam.


> aksare ogat moshkelat ma az adamhayi hast ke darke sahihi az din nadaran va khodeshoun ro Alem va fagih onvan mikonand va ba tafsire haye galat zehne mardom ro masmoum mikonan. nomonash sangsar ya lagabe Mofsed fel Arz va Mohareb dadan.


Aziz, mote'assefam in ra migam, vali dar in mored shoma eshtebaah mikonid, va ounhaa dorost migand, sangsaar jozvi az ghavaanin e eslaami hast, va ghaziye mofsed e fel-arz ham ettefaaghan ghaziye jaalebi daareh. dar har sourat, be tor kholaase begam ke dar in mavaared ounhaa dorost migand 


> dar sorati ke vagti Peyambar makkeh ro fath kard hata abousofyan ro ke dosmane avalesh boud ro bakhshid.pas chera ma in bakhshes ha ro hala nemibinim?


albatte dar mored e abu-sofyaan in kaar ra kard, vali goft 6 nafar ra hattaa age khodeshoun ra be parde ye ka'beh ham aaikhtan, bekoshideshoun, yekishoun ham hamoun abdullah ebn sa'd hast.
bakhshesh dar mored e bozorg e ghabileh va moredi va baraaye rezaaayat daadan be fath e bedoun e dargiri boudeh, na bekhaater e nafs e bakhshidan. 


> . ma dashtim ke hamsaye Peyambar yahoudi boude va Peyambar be ona sar mizadeh, harfe man ine ke ma be mother Teresa va loyi pastor bekhatere karhayi ke baraye bashariyat kardan ehteram mizarim hala in vagan bi ensafieh ke baad az on hame Zahmathaye Peyambar hame chi ro bekhatere ye mosht adamane motahajjer zire soal bebarim.shoma fagat motavagef shodane zende begour kardane nozadane dokhtar ro dar nazar begir.aya in gabele ehteram nist.


Hich chizi sefr va sad nist aziz. hamishe khoubi va badi hast. hitler va changiz ham khoubi hayi daashtan, vali haalaa So what? in zende be gour shodan ham yek mored boude ke dar mored e yek ghabileh khaas, be dalil e inke tou jang shekast khordan va ... ettefaagh oftaade boudeh. vali haghighat injaast ke ba'd az eslaam vaghean hame ye zanhaa be no'i zende be gour shodan. age ghabl az eslaam, in maajaraa kheyli mahdoud va dar gozashteh ha ettefaagh oftaadeh boud, ba'd az eslaam hame ye zanhaa az hame chiz kenaar gozaashte shodan. kheyli raahat in ra mitouni bebini vaghti moghaayese koni va bebini ke chand ta zan e bozorg ba'd az eslaam daashtim va chand ta ghabl az eslaam. ghabl az eslaam, khod e khadijeh, emratolgheys, khod e aayeshe, va hattaa ye payaambar e zan dar hamoun havaaliye zamaani daashtim, vali ba'd e eslaam chi shod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Khob in harfiye ke kheyliyaa raaje' be kaarhaye aakhound ha mizanan, vali haghighat injaast ke shoma vaghti rouye eslaam motaale'e bekoni, mibini ke ettefaaghan kaarhaye inhaa daghighan montabegh ba dineshoun hast. Aziz, be nazar e shoma Khomeini va baghiye akhound ha az eslaam bishtar midounestan va mifahmidan ya shoma va baghiye kasaayi ke in harf ra mizanan?
> 
> Aziz, harf e shoma dorost hast, albatteh shoma baayad mentality ye fard e dini ra beshnaasi, oun moghe' mifahmi ke aadam e dini daghighan hamishe din ra bar har chiz e dige moghaddam midoune, in bahs e jaalebi hast, age khaasti, begou ke ye kam ba'dan baraat dar in mored tozih bedam.
> 
> Aziz, mote'assefam in ra migam, vali dar in mored shoma eshtebaah mikonid, va ounhaa dorost migand, sangsaar jozvi az ghavaanin e eslaami hast, va ghaziye mofsed e fel-arz ham ettefaaghan ghaziye jaalebi daareh. dar har sourat, be tor kholaase begam ke dar in mavaared ounhaa dorost migand
> 
> albatte dar mored e abu-sofyaan in kaar ra kard, vali goft 6 nafar ra hattaa age khodeshoun ra be parde ye ka'beh ham aaikhtan, bekoshideshoun, yekishoun ham hamoun abdullah ebn sa'd hast.
> bakhshesh dar mored e bozorg e ghabileh va moredi va baraaye rezaaayat daadan be fath e bedoun e dargiri boudeh, na bekhaater e nafs e bakhshidan.
> 
> Hich chizi sefr va sad nist aziz. hamishe khoubi va badi hast. hitler va changiz ham khoubi hayi daashtan, vali haalaa So what? in zende be gour shodan ham yek mored boude ke dar mored e yek ghabileh khaas, be dalil e inke tou jang shekast khordan va ... ettefaagh oftaade boudeh. vali haghighat injaast ke ba'd az eslaam vaghean hame ye zanhaa be no'i zende be gour shodan. age ghabl az eslaam, in maajaraa kheyli mahdoud va dar gozashteh ha ettefaagh oftaadeh boud, ba'd az eslaam hame ye zanhaa az hame chiz kenaar gozaashte shodan. kheyli raahat in ra mitouni bebini vaghti moghaayese koni va bebini ke chand ta zan e bozorg ba'd az eslaam daashtim va chand ta ghabl az eslaam. ghabl az eslaam, khod e khadijeh, emratolgheys, khod e aayeshe, va hattaa ye payaambar e zan dar hamoun havaaliye zamaani daashtim, vali ba'd e eslaam chi shod?



this is not going to end . lets continue this another time i should go, i have a exam in uni.for now lets agree to disagree .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> this is not going to end . lets continue this another time i should go, i have a exam in uni.for now lets agree to disagree .



OK, I hope you have a great exam. let's talk about it later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

سلام خدمت دوستان گل .
اقا این کیم جونگ اون هم خیلی شخصیتی باحالی داره ها . شوهر عمه اش رو میگن واسه این اعدام کرده چون تو سخنرانی که کرده با اشتیاق دست نزده. از همونجا بلندش کردن گذاشتنش سینه دیوار و تق تق تق . خیلی حال کردم انصافا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> OK, I hope you have a great exam. let's talk about it later


thanks, it was good.
an interesting video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

spiderkiller said:


> سلام خدمت دوستان گل .
> اقا این کیم جونگ اون هم خیلی شخصیتی باحالی داره ها . شوهر عمه اش رو میگن واسه این اعدام کرده چون تو سخنرانی که کرده با اشتیاق دست نزده. از همونجا بلندش کردن گذاشتنش سینه دیوار و تق تق تق . خیلی حال کردم انصافا


این اراجیف رو کی میگه؟ بی بی سی؟
اون بابا رو به خاطر سوءاستفاده از قدرت و فساد مالی اعدام کردن
کاش یه دونه از این کیم جونگ اونا هم تو ایران داشتیم تا دیگه دادگاهمون مجبور نباشه چندین و چند سال سر پرونده آقازاده ها وقت صرف کنه و بودجه بیت المال رو بسوزونه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

SOHEIL said:


> نه خیر عزیز
> 
> شما فکر می کنی کره شمالی برای ما چه نقشی دارد ؟؟؟
> 
> می دونی که مهندس های ما باعث شدن که این کشور عقب مانده ذهنی آخر بتونه ماهواره پرتاب کنه !؟
> 
> ما می خوایم مطمئن بشیم که کره ای ها توانایی حمله اتمی به آمریکا رو خواهند داشت
> 
> شما فکر می کنی ما الان لنگ کره ای ها هستیم !؟
> 
> در ظاهر بهترین موشک های ما شهاب 3 و سجیل هستن
> 
> ولی در باطن خبرهای دیگه ای هست
> 
> شهاب 5
> 
> شهاب 6 قاره پیما
> 
> و
> ...
> 
> ما نمی خوایم مثل کره جنوبی یه کشور پیرو آمریکا باشیم
> 
> ما سیاست مستقل داریم
> 
> ما هنوز مشت آهنین رو نشون ندادیم
> 
> خواهید دید که چطوری این کشور های به ظاهر ابر قدرت برای ما جا باز خواهند کرد
> 
> قانون جنگل هست برادر
> 
> ما منتظر نمیشیم که کسی حق مارو بده
> 
> باید حق رو دو دستی بکشی بیرون
> 
> یکم صبر کن ... کم کم قضیه برای همه روشن میشه



بحث که این نیست کره از کجا آورده و کی کمک کرده است. من می گم این که تصور کنی موشک و بمب بسازی قضیه حل شده ساده انگاری هست که نمونه بارزش همین کره شمالی هست حالا می خواد از ایران گرفته باشه یا نه. اگر فکر کنی همه چی حله می بینیم که نیست.
سیاست مستقل دشمنی با کل دنیا معنا نمی دهد.

دنیا به 2 دسته دست نشانده و دشمن تبدیل نمی شه.
کره ی جنوبی را مثال زدی، من در کنار آن ترکیه را هم اضافه می کنم.
این کشورها با توجه به قدرتشان ابراز وجود می کنند تا از ضرر بیجا جلوگیری کنند. بگذار از منظر تجهیزات نظامی فقط یک نگاهی به آنها داشته باشیم.
کره جنوبی تا همین چند سال پیش تنها خریدار محصولات آمریکایی بود، کم کم شروع به طراحی و بومی سازی تجهیزات خود گرفت که با اینکه هنوز وابسته به صنایع آمریکایی است ولی نسبت به قبل کمتر شده است و راهی برای استقلال بیشتر از صنایع آمریکایی است. از یکی 2 سال پیش دیگر فقط خریدار تجهیزات آمریکایی نیست، بلکه نگاه به روسیه نیز انداخته است و سعی بر خرید جنگنده سوخو 35 و موتور موشک و همین طور تانک تی 90 کرده است.

همان طور که می بینی با افزایش قدرت اقتصادی و ثبات نظامی و امنیتی کم کم سعی بر کاهش وابستگی به آمریکا کرده اند.
ترکیه نیز همین طور، مشاهده کردید که همین چند وقت پیش اقدام به خرید سیستم پدافندی برد بلند چین کرده است و در حال خرید تکنولوژی است.

قصد این نیست که این کشورها را مستقل اعلام کنم. بلکه خواستم نشان دهم این ها هم در این راه قدم بر می دارند و روز به روز با افزایش قدرت اقتصادیشون و ثبات حاکمیتشون سیاست مستقلانه تری در پیش می گیرند
با این تفاوت که دستشان باز است و به راحتی می توانندانتقال تکنولوژی انجام دهند و مواد اولیه و .. را با بهترین کیفیت وارد کنند.

کاری که ما مجبور به خرید تکنولوژی از چین و وارد کردن مواد اولیه بی کیفیت از آنها با بستن قراردادهای شرم آور اقتصادی شده ایم.

هیچ کس نمی خواهد پیرو کشور دیگری باشد.

به جای دیدن این کشورهای بی بنیه، من هند را پیشنهاد می کنم.

راه تعامل را در پیش گرفته است و هم بمب را دارد هم برنامه موشکیش از ما قویتر هست، تحریم نیز نمی باشد. یکی از بزرگترین قدرتهای اقتصادی هم هست،
خودش را محدود نکرده است به یک طرف
داد و بیداد نمی کند.
در آرامش و بدون قیل و قال و مرگ به این و اون سعی بر رسیدن به اهدافش دارد.
نیتش را اشکار نمی کند.

روز به روز هم قویتر می شود.


مشت آهنین را باید پشت دستکش مخملی مخفی کرد.

اون دستکش مخملی همان فاکتورهای دیگر ( خواستید بیشتر توضیح می دهم که چه هستند) هست که به خودی خود باعث تقویت مشت آهنینمان هم می شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> دليل عجيب شلاق زدن يک زن در عربستان
> 
> راه اندازی خط تولید وانت پراید (عکس)
> 
> هر ایرانی 4157 دلار نرم‌افزار غیرقانونی دارد



اين شلاق زدن زن تو عربستان رو هر کى ترجمش کنه بزاره تو سايت خيلى خوب ميشه


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> thanks, it was good.



Congrats 
che emtehani boud?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Congrats
> che emtehani boud?


thanks.. mohasebat adadi. man asan be arzesh wechat dar sakhtar haye ejtemayi pey bordam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> thanks.. mohasebat adadi. man asan be arzesh wechat dar sakhtar haye ejtemayi pey bordam.



khob baba, emtehaanet pas golaabi boudeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> View attachment 11945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> are rahat boud .dar tol term ham kelas ye jori boud ke man be oustad bishtar az doukhtaraye kelas shak dashtam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> ناراحت نباش دوست عزیز . شما تنها کسی نیستی که داره زخم میشه . متاسفانه بنده به دلیل تنش بسیار زیاد از محدوده ی ارتجاعی خارج شدم و به مرز پارگی رسیدم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یکی نیست به من خر بگه کدوم آدم عاقلی 5 تا درس 3 واحدی رو تو 1 تر می گیره


البته ما موادیا به اون نقطه میگیم نقطه ی گلویی شدن، الان من خودم منطقه گلویی رو رد کردم به شخصه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> البته ما موادیا به اون نقطه میگیم نقطه ی گلویی شدن، الان من خودم منطقه گلویی رو رد کردم به شخصه.



Ye soal: Ya'ni alaan tou noghte ye C, dige bargasht pazir ham nist?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

خودکشی روشنا، آکادمی گوگوش را تا مرز تعطیلی کشاند + فیلم و تصاویر


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Ye soal: Ya'ni alaan tou noghte ye C, dige bargasht pazir ham nist?!!!



ghabl az noghteie A mantegheie elastic hast, yani age taghire shekl tuie on mahdude kornesh bashe bazgasht pazire. hala age az noghteie A rad beshim, taghire shekle plastic ya bargasht na pazir darim. az in noghte be bad, shoma harja emale tanesh ro motevaghef koni, ghete be andazeie korneshe mantaghe elastic be aghab bar migarde, dar hali ke taghire shekle plastic sare jash mimune.

az noghteie B be bad, ahange taghire shekl tuie ghet'e gheire yeknavakht mishe ke baes mishe ghet'e ye halate galuie peida kone (necking), yani ye bakhshi az ghete nazoktar mishe ta sar anjam be shekast tuie noghte C monjar beshe.

Bad az noghte C dg bargasht mana nadare, chon ghete shekaste

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> ghabl az noghteie A mantegheie elastic hast, yani age taghire shekl tuie on mahdude kornesh bashe bazgasht pazire. hala age az noghteie A rad beshim, taghire shekle plastic ya bargasht na pazir darim. az in noghte be bad, shoma harja emale tanesh ro motevaghef koni, ghete be andazeie korneshe mantaghe elastic be aghab bar migarde, dar hali ke taghire shekle plastic sare jash mimune.
> 
> az noghteie B be bad, ahange taghire shekl tuie ghet'e gheire yeknavakht mishe ke baes mishe ghet'e ye halate galuie peida kone (necking), yani ye bakhshi az ghete nazoktar mishe ta sar anjam be shekast tuie noghte C monjar beshe.
> 
> Bad az noghte C dg bargasht mana nadare, chon ghete shekaste



khob fekr konam ma tou noghte ye D hastim, dige kollan hame chiz paare shode va dige aslan hich joure bargasht pazir nist


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> khob fekr konam ma tou noghte ye D hastim, dige kollan hame chiz paare shode va dige aslan hich joure bargasht pazir nist



Na, dg baad az shekast hich bazgashti vojud nadare, chon peyvand haie atomie ghet'e shekaste shode. shoma faghat 2 nim gheteie taghire shekl yafte dari va in 2 nim tekke dg be andazeie mantagheie elastic bar nemigardan.

man alan nazdikaie mantagheie C hastam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Na, dg baad az shekast hich bazgashti vojud nadare, chon peyvand haie atomie ghet'e shekaste shode. shoma faghat 2 nim gheteie taghire shekl yafte dari va in 2 nim tekke dg be andazeie mantagheie elastic bar nemigardan.
> 
> man alan nazdikaie mantagheie C hastam



raasti emsaal baayad konkour e arshad bedi? emtehaanesh key hast?
PS. dark mikonam chera nazdik e noghte ye C hasti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> raasti emsaal baayad konkour e arshad bedi? emtehaanesh key hast?
> PS. dark mikonam chera nazdik e noghte ye C hasti


lol, are age eshtebah nakonam 17 bahman hast emtehan

masalan daram mikhunam, ziad az khodam razi nistam, vali dare behtar mishe khundanam, avalash ke eftezah bud. 

hal mikoni dg, apply kardi rafti, na konkuri na chizi

age arshad ham betunam sharif ghabul sham be suate majazi be hamatun shirini midam inja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> lol, are age eshtebah nakonam 17 bahman hast emtehan
> 
> masalan daram mikhunam, ziad az khodam razi nistam, vali dare behtar mishe khundanam, avalash ke eftezah bud.
> 
> hal mikoni dg, apply kardi rafti, na konkuri na chizi
> 
> age arshad ham betunam sharif ghabul sham be suate majazi be hamatun shirini midam inja



 hatman ghaboul mishi, negaraan nabaash  
faghat age ye kam jeddi begiri, hal mishe, khoube baaz, hanouz taaze kolli ham vaght daari, hodoud e 2 maah hanouz vaght daari  term e dige ke nemikhaay dars ziyaad begiri? age load e term e digat sabok baashe, ke dige kheyli ham behtar mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

"King of the Sands"the movie that u must see to know Saudi dynasty more


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> hatman ghaboul mishi, negaraan nabaash
> faghat age ye kam jeddi begiri, hal mishe, khoube baaz, hanouz taaze kolli ham vaght daari, hodoud e 2 maah hanouz vaght daari  term e dige ke nemikhaay dars ziyaad begiri? age load e term e digat sabok baashe, ke dige kheyli ham behtar mishe



vahedaie terme bad kheili tadakhol nadare, ta term rasman bekhad shoru beshe konkur bargozar shode.

mamnun, age ghabul shodam az hamin rahe dur ye shirini chizi barat mifrestam, nahaiatesh hichi ham nashe ye buse naghabel   sooo gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> vahedaie terme bad kheili tadakhol nadare, ta term rasman bekhad shoru beshe konkur bargozar shode.
> 
> mamnun, age ghabul shodam az hamin rahe dur ye shirini chizi barat mifrestam, nahaiatesh hichi ham nashe ye buse naghabel   sooo gay



khob injouri ke kheyli khoube  pas dige final haye in term ra bedi, khiyaalet raahat mishe 
Iraad nadaareh, age shirini bedi, haazeram ta Iran biyaam va shirini ra azat begiram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> khob injouri ke kheyli khoube  pas dige final haye in term ra bedi, khiyaalet raahat mishe
> Iraad nadaareh, age shirini bedi, haazeram ta Iran biyaam va shirini ra azat begiram


Ba kamale meil 

shoma bia Iran, shirinit mahfuze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Ba kamale meil
> 
> shoma bia Iran, shirinit mahfuze




OK, jeddi jeddi paa misham miyaam ounja ha ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> OK, jeddi jeddi paa misham miyaam ounja ha ...


baba shirini ke in harfa ro nadare, shoma bia Iran, aslan chan pors naharo sham mehmune man 

vali jeddan kei mituni biai Iran? khanevade inja hastan dg, na? mamulan bachehaie ke apply mikonan tabestune aval mian.

2ta dustam apply kardan EPFL Swiss, akharaie khordad barmigardan ye sar mizanan 2bare miran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> baba shirini ke in harfa ro nadare, shoma bia Iran, aslan chan pors naharo sham mehmune man
> 
> vali jeddan kei mituni biai Iran? khanevade inja hastan dg, na? mamulan bachehaie ke apply mikonan tabestune aval mian.
> 
> 2ta dustam apply kardan EPFL Swiss, akharaie khordad barmigardan ye sar mizanan 2bare miran.



Vali haalaa shoukhi be kenaar, man ke dige be in zoudiyaa Iran barnemigardam. 
To ham be nazar e man yekam in arshad ra jeddi kaar kon ke ba'desh apply koni va betouni az Iran bezani biroun. alaki vaght va omret ra ounja haroum nakon. tahesh ounja hich vaght be chizi nemiresi, nemigam invar hame chiz kheyli aaliye , ... vali haddeaghalesh ine ke ye haddeaghal az amniyat va aasaayesh tou zendegit daari ke ounja khabari az in nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Vali haalaa shoukhi be kenaar, man ke dige be in zoudiyaa Iran barnemigardam.
> To ham be nazar e man yekam in arshad ra jeddi kaar kon ke ba'desh apply koni va betouni az Iran bezani biroun. alaki vaght va omret ra ounja haroum nakon. tahesh ounja hich vaght be chizi nemiresi, nemigam invar hame chiz kheyli aaliye , ... vali haddeaghalesh ine ke ye haddeaghal az amniyat va aasaayesh tou zendegit daari ke ounja khabari az in nist.



Manam ghasde apply dashtam, vali ye seri etefagha oftad ke nazaram avaz shod. alan ham bana be sharaiete khanevadegi yekam sakhte baram ke bekham az Iran baraie hamishe beram, makhsusan az vaghti pedaram fot shode. Vali shaiad dar ayande ye chizaie avaz she.

fek mikonam tuie Iran ham mishe khub zendegi kard , doroste ke moshkelat kheili kheili ziad hast, vali baraie hamishe az Iran raftan tasmimi nist ke baraie hame rahat bashe, be kheili chiza va kheili sharaiet bastegi dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Manam ghasde apply dashtam, vali ye seri etefagha oftad ke nazaram avaz shod. alan ham bana be sharaiete khanevadegi yekam sakhte baram ke bekham az Iran baraie hamishe beram, makhsusan az vaghti pedaram fot shode. Vali shaiad dar ayande ye chizaie avaz she.
> 
> fek mikonam tuie Iran ham mishe khub zendegi kard , doroste ke moshkelat kheili kheili ziad hast, vali baraie hamishe az Iran raftan tasmimi nist ke baraie hame rahat bashe, be kheili chiza va kheili sharaiet bastegi dare.



behet tasliyat migam Serpentine jan. az dast daadan e pedar va maadar sakht tarin chizi hast ke mitoune baraaye yek nafar pish biyaad.
albatte harfe shoma dorost hast va in ghaziye be kheyli chiz ha vaabasteh hast. albatte shoma ke aadam e baahoush va mo'tadeli hasti va har jaayi ke baashi, movaffagh mishi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> behet tasliyat migam Serpentine jan. az dast daadan e pedar va maadar sakht tarin chizi hast ke mitoune baraaye yek nafar pish biyaad.
> albatte harfe shoma dorost hast va in ghaziye be kheyli chiz ha vaabasteh hast. albatte shoma ke aadam e baahoush va mo'tadeli hasti va har jaayi ke baashi, movaffagh mishi


mamnun, lotf dari vaghean, omidvaram to ham harja ke hasti va miri movafagh bashi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


>



I don't know what you guys where talking about but when i first observed a tensile strength test. The high pitch of the sound when the material got snapped made me jump.  ( I was not expecting such a loud volume of sound.  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I don't know what you guys where talking about but when i first observed a tensile strength test. The high pitch of the sound when the material got snapped made me jump.  ( I was not expecting such a loud volume of sound.  )


Actually we were talking about what is the point that we(our a$$) will get torn in the life, and @Serpentine and @S00R3NA provided some scientific explanation about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Ye soal: Ya'ni alaan tou noghte ye C, dige bargasht pazir ham nist?!!!




یه مثال ساده تر اینه که یه تیکه مشما بگیری و از 2 طرف بکشیش . . اولش که اروم می کشیش یه کم کش میاد ولی وقتی ولش می کنی بر می گرده به شکل اولش ، وقتی یه خورده بیشتر می کشیش می بینی که کش میاد و دیگه با ول کردنش به شکل اولش بر نمی گرده . اگر همونطور به کشیدن ادامه بدی می بینی که کاملا تغییر شکل میده و تا یه جایی کش میاد بعد به جایی میرسه که سخت میشه و کش نمیاد و با کشیدن دوباره پاره میشه .

چی گفتم !

من از حرف های کش دار خوشم نمیاد ولی این چقدر کش داره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Actually we were talking about what is the point that we(our a$$) will get torn in the life, and @Serpentine and @S00R3NA provided some scientific explanation about it.



For your future family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> For your future family.



future family ?

that's one of my wet dreams which will never come true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> For your future family.



No, actually I guess our a$$ is currently being torn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> future family ?
> 
> that's one of my wet dreams which will never come true



Believe i was thinking the same 1 year ago.... You will never know what the future holds for you. So never fall into despair. 



rmi5 said:


> No, actually I guess our a$$ is currently being torn.



I'm not sure, i thought your life is hard because of working hard/ studying hard etc... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> No, actually I guess our a$$ is currently being torn.



I have to use past tense right now . 

by the way , have you read this : اخبار حوادث و شگفتی ها - اتفاقات عجیب و ترسناک در یک غسالخانه؛مرگ جنجالی دو ایرانی

someone sent us a message today about this , I didn't know to laugh or pity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Believe i was thinking the same 1 year ago.... You will never know what the future holds for you. So never fall into despair.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, i thought your life is hard because of working hard/ studying hard etc... ?



Yeah, and that's why my a$$ is torn 
Do not take it literally , actually it is an idiom in persian language.



S00R3NA said:


> I have to use past tense right now .
> 
> by the way , have you read this : اخبار حوادث و شگفتی ها - اتفاقات عجیب و ترسناک در یک غسالخانه؛مرگ جنجالی دو ایرانی
> 
> someone sent us a message today about this , I didn't know to laugh or pity


uhhh.... wowwww, this news was very sad and fun at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, and that's why my a$$ is torn
> Do not take it literally , actually it is an idiom in persian language.



Than, i understand it correctly. 

And i said before.  You are working hard for your future family , your unborn children. To give them a quality life. But if you have a wife-children and still saying this......I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Than, i understand it correctly.
> 
> And i said before.  You are working hard for your future family , your unborn children. To give them a quality life. But if you have a wife-children and still saying this......I don't know.



unborn children? 
Yeah, but I need to find a wife before having any born or unborn children. That would be the first step.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Than, i understand it correctly.
> 
> And i said before.  You are working hard for your future family , your unborn children. To give them a quality life. But if you have a wife-children and still saying this......I don't know.



future family ?! unborn children ?!

I see myself an old virgin in next 20 years than a family man .

anyway . tel us about the way people get married in your country , Do you have any particular custom or ... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> future family ?! unborn children ?!
> 
> I see myself an old virgin in next 20 years than a family man .



As i said before, i thought i was going to die alone one year ago.. now it's total different. 



S00R3NA said:


> anyway . tel us about the way people get married in your country , Do you have any particular custom or ... ?



Depends.... in more conservative families. Mostly families arranges/ finds bride.

it's called "görücü usülü"

In more modern families, parents don't involve. You met the girl, be boyfriend-girlfriend and if things work out.... you may get married at the end.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

@S00R3NA @rmi5

I have a girl whom i'm serious with......

So here comes the dilemma.

Should i get this or save money for marriage......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @S00R3NA @rmi5
> 
> I have a girl whom i'm serious with......
> 
> So here comes the dilemma.
> 
> Should i get this or save money for marriage......


get the car

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> get the car



I really really really want to get it.....

It's 160 hp, superior road handling, cool interior and exterior. But if i get this i can't save much for a year..... engagement and wedding costs a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Sinan said:


> I really really really want to get it.....
> 
> It's 160 hp, superior road handling, cool interior and exterior. But if i get this i can't save much for a year..... engagement and wedding costs a lot.


Think about your future,forget the car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I really really really want to get it.....
> 
> It's 160 hp, superior road handling, cool interior and exterior. But if i get this i can't save much for a year..... engagement and wedding costs a lot.


Can you get a loan for the car?
BTW, have you watched "The Big Bang Theory" TV series?
I remember that once They were talking about video games and Se*, and Sheldon said that video games are much better since you will have improvement and high quality 3D images while there is no improvement in se*. 



T-123456 said:


> Think about your future,forget the car.



 Do not mislead him buddy, the car is the best option for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

T-123456 said:


> Think about your future,forget the car.



Big Bro, i'm driving a Golf TSI with 122 hp... I really liked the turbo motor which produce high amount of torque in even low revs. Gearbox is good not to short not to long... can pretty much go head to head even with low tier BMWs......

I can't imagine driving in this baby..... it would be amazing...



rmi5 said:


> Can you get a loan for the car?
> BTW, have you watched "The Big Bang Theory" TV series?
> I remember that once They were talking about video games and Se*, and Sheldon said that video games are much better since you will have improvement and high quality 3D images while there is no improvement in se*.



I have to get a loan and could pay back it in one year. But still the problem exists that i can't save much...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Big Bro, i'm driving a Golf TSI with 122 hp... I really liked the turbo motor which produce high amount of torque in even low revs. Gearbox is good not to short not to long... can pretty much go head to head even with low tier BMWs......
> 
> I can't imagine driving in this baby..... it would be amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get a loan and could pay back it in one year. But still the problem exists that i can't save much...



I think the best solution for you is finding a rich girl, in this case, she can buy the car for you and you can save your money to marry her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Sinan said:


> Big Bro, i'm driving a Golf TSI with 122 hp... I really liked the turbo motor which produce high amount of torque in even low revs. Gearbox is good not to short not to long... can pretty much go head to head even with low tier BMWs......
> 
> I can't imagine driving in this baby..... it would be amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get a loan and could pay back it in one year. But still the problem exists that i can't save much...


Your future will be a MPV,for the kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> I think the best solution for you is finding a rich girl, in this case, she can buy the car for you and you can save your money for marrying her.



You are genious....... She has a car. When we get married i will sell both mine and her car. So we can get this one. 



T-123456 said:


> Your future will be a MPV,for the kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> You are genious....... She has a car. When we get married i will sell both mine and her car. So we can get this one.



Yeah, you can say that it would be romantic if we share a car as well. Then she will agree to sell your cars, and then you can by this beautiful car by that money  



T-123456 said:


> Your future will be a MPV,for the kids.


uhhh, poor @Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, *you can say that it would be romantic if we share a car as well.* Then she will agree to sell your cars, and then you can by this beautiful car by its money



It would take much more to persuade her....... i hope, i don't getting up with a feminine car which will be the choice of hers.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> It would take much more to persuade her....... i hope, i don't getting up with a feminine car which will be the choice of hers.......



Yeah, you may paint the car by pink color in this case.
Girls usually don't have any clue about cars and this stuff. So, you can be a man and deceive her a little bit about buying the new car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, you may paint the car by pink color in this case.
> Girls usually don't have any clue about cars and this stuff. So, you can be a man and *deceive her* a little bit about buying the new car.



I get doubts and when it comes to deceiving..... at the end it's always me getting deceived....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> I really really really want to get it.....
> 
> It's 160 hp, superior road handling, cool interior and exterior. But if i get this i can't save much for a year..... engagement and wedding costs a lot.




save it man . a cheaper car can go as well . 

I have this trash :







and I'm satisfied although I'm not willing in anything in my life and what I say might come from that dark side .

Its around 3 here and I don't understand my lessons . I'm going to sleep .

Have a nice day / night .

And you sinan , stop thinking about that car , think about that unborn child who is begging you to save the money .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I get doubts and when it comes to deceiving..... at the end it's always me getting deceived....




Yeah, I totally understand. The funny point is that girls always consider guys as players and the ones who deceive them. such a hypocrisy. 



S00R3NA said:


> save it man . a cheaper car can go as well .
> 
> I have this trash :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm satisfied although I'm not willing in anything in my life and what I say might come from that dark side .
> 
> Its around 3 here and I don't understand my lessons . I'm going to sleep .
> 
> Have a nice day / night .
> 
> And you sinan , stop thinking about that car , think about that unborn child who is begging you to save the money .




have you bought pride?
The most useful role of this car can be using it in suicide bombings.
BTW, Sleep tight buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@rmi5 
Mr shoma ke ahkame islam ro tu bazi toppica zire soal mibibari ya har ja majal peyda mikoni shoru mikoni az jomhuri eslami bad goftan, lotf kon nakon.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> have you bought pride?



Yep . That's not that bad man cos I don't care about accidents .



> The most useful role of this car can be using it in suicide bombing.



Yep , Saipa should cooperate with Alqaeda .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @rmi5
> Mr shoma ke ahkame islam ro tu bazi toppica zire soal mibibari ya har ja majal peyda mikoni shoru mikoni az jomhuri eslami bad goftan, lotf kon nakon.



man kaari na be shoma daaram va na be jomhouri ye eslaamitoun va na be eslaam, man yek Iraniyam va raaje' be keshvaram harf mizanam. va gar na pakistan, afghanistan, va mauritania ham jomhouri eslaami hastand va man be ounhaa kaari nadaaram. got it?


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Yep . That's not that bad man cos I don't care about accidents .





> Yep , Saipa should cooperate with Alqaeda .


Actually, terrorists have used pride multiple times in Syria for car bombings, so I guess they have already started their cooperation.
@S00R3NA
Maybe they can work on it to make it more explodable for Alqaedah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

A fun video:


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮مذاکرات کارشناسی ایران و گروه ۱+۵ فردا از سرگرفته می‌شود‬
رسانه های ایران از قول مقام های این کشور می گویند مذاکرات کارشناسی میان ایران و گروه ۱+۵ که اواخر هفته پیش به دنبال توسعه فهرست تحریم های آمریکا متوقف شده بود، پنجشنبه در ژنو از سرگرفته می شود.

عباس عراقچی، معاون وزارت خارجه ایران و نماینده این کشور در مذاکرات دور پیشین کارشناسان، در گفت و گو با ایسنا، خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران، از سرگیری مذاکرات را تایید کرده است.
دور پیشین این مذاکرات در وین و با حضور نمایندگانی از آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی برگزار می شد اما با انتشار خبر افزوده شدن نام ۱۹ فرد و شرکت ایرانی به فهرست تحریم های پیشین آمریکا، گروه مذاکره کنندگان ایران، با ترک مذاکره به تهران بازگشت.

مقام های ایرانی گفته بودند که برای این اقدام آمریکا خلاف توافق ژنو بوده که طی آن قرار شد در برابر توقف و کاهش برخی از فعالیت های اتمی ایران از جمله وقفه در غنی سازی ۲۰ درصدی، تصویب تحریم های جدید علیه ایران متوقف و اجرای برخی از تحریم های پیشین معلق شود.

کارشناسان ایران و گروه ۱+۵ در وین بر سر چگونگی اجرای مفاد این توافق مذاکره می کردند و از سرگیری مذاکرات دو طرف در ژنو با همین هدف خواهد بود. گروه ۱+۵ شامل پنج عضو دائمی شورای امنیت (آمریکا، بریتانیا، فرانسه، چین، روسیه) و آلمان است.
ایرنا، خبرگزاری رسمی جمهوری اسلامی، می گوید که ریاست گروه ایرانی مذاکرات کارشناسی ژنو را حمید بعیدی‌نژاد مدیرکل سیاسی و بین المللی وزیر امور خارجه برعهده دارد و کارشناسان اتمی، بانکی، نفت و حمل و نقل نیز او را همراهی می کنند. معاون کاترین اشتون، مسئول سیاست خارجی اتحادیها روپا هم به نمایندگی از شش کشور در این مذاکرات شرکت دارد.

منابع ایرانی می گویند این دور از مذاکرات بدون حضور نمایندگان آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی است اما در صورت لزوم نمایندگانی از این سازمان در خلال مذاکرات به ژنو دعوت خواهند شد.

محمدجواد ظریف، وزیر امور خارجه ایران، دو روز پیش در گفت و گو با روزنامه آمریکایی واشنگتن پست گفت که در تماس تلفنی که میان او و وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا برقرار شده، جان کری همتای آمریکایی او بر عزم این کشور در اجرای توافق ژنو تاکید کرده است.

آقای ظریف امروز در جریان یک سخنرانی در دانشگاه تهران به توافق ایران و شش قدرت جهانی اشاره کرده و گفته "ما داریم فرش را از زیر پای رژیم صهیونیستی می کشیم و بازی چندین ساله" اسرائیل به هم خورده است.


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮سه عضو سپاه پاسداران در اثر برخورد با تله انفجاری کشته شدند‬
سه عضو سپاه پاسداران در اثر انفجار در نواحی مرزی با پاکستان کشته شده‌اند و یک گروه مسلح مخالف جمهوری اسلامی مسئولیت این عملیات را برعهده گرفته است.

رجبعلی شیخ‌زاده، معاون امنیتی و اجتماعی استاندار سیستان و بلوچستان امروز چهارشنبه ٢٧ آذر (١٨ دسامبر) اعلام کرد که در اثر برخورد یک دستگاه خودرو متعلق به کارکنان بخش مهندسی سپاه پاسداران با "تله انفجاری" در نزدیکی شهر مرزی سراوان، سه تن از سرنشیان این خودرو جان خود را از دست داده‌اند.
آقای شیخ زاده زمان وقوع این حادثه را شش و نیم بامداد گزارش کرده و گفته است که سرنشینان این خودرو از کارگاه فعال میل ١٨٨ مرزی بودند که برای انجام پرژوه عمرانی، به سوی میل ١٩٠ حرکت می کردند.

ساعاتی بعد، یک وبسایت منسوب به گروه موسوم به جیش العدل در اطلاعیه‌ای، مسئولیت این انفجار را برعهده گرفت.

در این اطلاعیه آمده است که اعضای این گروه با استفاده از مین کنترل از راه دور، یک خودرو متعلق به مهندسی سپاه پاسداران را در منطقه کشتگان سراوان هدف قرار دادند و چند تن از سرنشینان آن، از جمله "یکی از افسران و مهندسان بلند پایه" سپاه پاسداران را کشتند.

این اطلاعیه افزوده است که عملیات روز چهارشنبه "ادامه انتقام شهدای اهل سنت ایران و جوانان مظلوم بلوچ و کرد و عرب می باشد که رژیم اخیرا به دار آویخت."

استفاده از وسایل انفجاری کناره جاده‌ای توسط گروه‌های مسلح منطقه به خصوص شورشیان در افغانستان رواج دارد. بعضی از انواع این وسایل در اثر برخورد با خودروهای عبوری و بعضی دیگر از راه دور منفجر می‌شود.

مناطق مرزی ایران و پاکستان طی چند ماه اخیر شاهد عملیات خشونت‌آمیز و درگیری افراد مسلح با ماموران دولتی بوده و گروه جیش العدل مسئول این عملیات معرفی شده است.

در وبسایتی که به نام این گروه منتشر می‌شود، جیش العدل خود را مدافع حقوق مردم اهل سنت ایران و حامی مخالفان حکومت سوریه معرفی می‌کند و مسئولیت چندین عملیات مسلحانه علیه ماموران دولتی ایران در منطقه را برعهده گرفته است.

در این وبسایت، حکومت جمهوری اسلامی به نادیده گرفتن حقوق ساکنان سنی سیستان و بلوچستان و سرکوب آنان و کمک به حکومت سوریه متهم می‌کند.

وبسایت منتسب به این گروه در روز ١٧ آذر هم با انتشار اطلاعیه‌ای، گفت که اعضای آن با "مین‌گذاری کنار جاده‌ای" در نزدیکی شهر راسک، یک خودرو نظامی دولتی را منهدم کردند که در نتیجه آن، چند پاسدار کشته شدند.

در خونین‌ترین عملیات جیش العدل که اوایل آبانماه روی داد، چهارده مرزبان ایرانی هدف حمله نفرات مسلح قرار گرفتند و جان خود را از دست دادند.

به تلافی این حمله، مقامات قضایی سیستان و بلوچستان شانزده زندانی را اعدام کردند. این اقدام با انتقاد شدید داخلی و خارجی روبرو شد و این نگرانی را در پی آورد که چنین حرکتی از سوی نهادهای قضایی می‌تواند زمینه ساز تشدید خشونت در منطقه شود.

منابع خبری گفته‌اند که بعدا جزئیات بیشتری درباره حادثه صبح چهارشنبه منتشر خواهند شد.


----------



## rmi5




----------



## twilight

واکنش برخی فعالان سیاسی به مصاحبه تئوریسین اصلاحات - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

سلام
عزیزان قانونمدار و متمدن و روشنفکر و " رای ما رو پس بدید " در فکر این هستند که کشور رو به عهد محمد شاه قاجار برگردونند ....


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@Serpentine 
Lotfan poste czar 786 ro tu toppice Egypt was major Shia before
delete kon,Man unja hichi az khodam nagoftam ya tohini nakardam amma in troll umade unja be man mige motad.



rmi5 said:


> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮سه عضو سپاه پاسداران در اثر برخورد با تله انفجاری کشته شدند‬
> سه عضو سپاه پاسداران در اثر انفجار در نواحی مرزی با پاکستان کشته شده‌اند و یک گروه مسلح مخالف جمهوری اسلامی مسئولیت این عملیات را برعهده گرفته است.
> 
> رجبعلی شیخ‌زاده، معاون امنیتی و اجتماعی استاندار سیستان و بلوچستان امروز چهارشنبه ٢٧ آذر (١٨ دسامبر) اعلام کرد که در اثر برخورد یک دستگاه خودرو متعلق به کارکنان بخش مهندسی سپاه پاسداران با "تله انفجاری" در نزدیکی شهر مرزی سراوان، سه تن از سرنشیان این خودرو جان خود را از دست داده‌اند.
> آقای شیخ زاده زمان وقوع این حادثه را شش و نیم بامداد گزارش کرده و گفته است که سرنشینان این خودرو از کارگاه فعال میل ١٨٨ مرزی بودند که برای انجام پرژوه عمرانی، به سوی میل ١٩٠ حرکت می کردند.
> 
> ساعاتی بعد، یک وبسایت منسوب به گروه موسوم به جیش العدل در اطلاعیه‌ای، مسئولیت این انفجار را برعهده گرفت.
> 
> در این اطلاعیه آمده است که اعضای این گروه با استفاده از مین کنترل از راه دور، یک خودرو متعلق به مهندسی سپاه پاسداران را در منطقه کشتگان سراوان هدف قرار دادند و چند تن از سرنشینان آن، از جمله "یکی از افسران و مهندسان بلند پایه" سپاه پاسداران را کشتند.
> 
> این اطلاعیه افزوده است که عملیات روز چهارشنبه "ادامه انتقام شهدای اهل سنت ایران و جوانان مظلوم بلوچ و کرد و عرب می باشد که رژیم اخیرا به دار آویخت."
> 
> استفاده از وسایل انفجاری کناره جاده‌ای توسط گروه‌های مسلح منطقه به خصوص شورشیان در افغانستان رواج دارد. بعضی از انواع این وسایل در اثر برخورد با خودروهای عبوری و بعضی دیگر از راه دور منفجر می‌شود.
> 
> مناطق مرزی ایران و پاکستان طی چند ماه اخیر شاهد عملیات خشونت‌آمیز و درگیری افراد مسلح با ماموران دولتی بوده و گروه جیش العدل مسئول این عملیات معرفی شده است.
> 
> در وبسایتی که به نام این گروه منتشر می‌شود، جیش العدل خود را مدافع حقوق مردم اهل سنت ایران و حامی مخالفان حکومت سوریه معرفی می‌کند و مسئولیت چندین عملیات مسلحانه علیه ماموران دولتی ایران در منطقه را برعهده گرفته است.
> 
> در این وبسایت، حکومت جمهوری اسلامی به نادیده گرفتن حقوق ساکنان سنی سیستان و بلوچستان و سرکوب آنان و کمک به حکومت سوریه متهم می‌کند.
> 
> وبسایت منتسب به این گروه در روز ١٧ آذر هم با انتشار اطلاعیه‌ای، گفت که اعضای آن با "مین‌گذاری کنار جاده‌ای" در نزدیکی شهر راسک، یک خودرو نظامی دولتی را منهدم کردند که در نتیجه آن، چند پاسدار کشته شدند.
> 
> در خونین‌ترین عملیات جیش العدل که اوایل آبانماه روی داد، چهارده مرزبان ایرانی هدف حمله نفرات مسلح قرار گرفتند و جان خود را از دست دادند.
> 
> به تلافی این حمله، مقامات قضایی سیستان و بلوچستان شانزده زندانی را اعدام کردند. این اقدام با انتقاد شدید داخلی و خارجی روبرو شد و این نگرانی را در پی آورد که چنین حرکتی از سوی نهادهای قضایی می‌تواند زمینه ساز تشدید خشونت در منطقه شود.
> 
> منابع خبری گفته‌اند که بعدا جزئیات بیشتری درباره حادثه صبح چهارشنبه منتشر خواهند شد.



کمتر اراجيف بى بى سى رو کپى پيست کن


----------



## Serpentine

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @Serpentine
> Lotfan poste czar 786 ro tu toppice Egypt was major Shia before
> delete kon,Man unja hichi az khodam nagoftam ya tohini nakardam amma in troll umade unja be man mige motad.


Man tuie on bakhsh nemitunam posti ro pak konam, faghat tuie bakhshe Iran.

Dar zemn on thread jash tuie Arab defence nist, baiad tuie bakhshe ME and Africa bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> کمتر اراجيف بى بى سى رو کپى پيست کن



Araajif chiye? ye kami adab daashteh baash. in ye khabareh dige. age fekr mikoni dorost nist, begou dorost nist va ye link ham az khabar e sahih bede. hamin.


----------



## Chronos

So there is this really cool Iranian guy who is going out with an Indian friend of mine.

Wonder if all hell will break loose once her parents finds out.

But once again, this reminds me of my single status

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Injuri khabar midan na bar asase cherto pertaye BBC

معاون استاندار سیستان و بلوچستان خبر داد شهادت 3 تن از نیروهای سپاه در سراوان

شهادت 3 تن از نیروهای سپاه در سراوان/اسامی شهدا


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> So there is this really cool Iranian guy who is going out with an Indian friend of mine.
> 
> Wonder if all hell will break loose once her parents finds out.
> 
> But once again, this reminds me of my single status



No problem buddy, I and also many others in this forum are single as well and feel full sympathy with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> No problem buddy, I and also many others in this forum are single as well and feel full sympathy with you.



I hate it when friends of mine who are coupled up invite me too.

Why must i be reminded of my loneliness?

WHY?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Injuri khabar midan na bar asase cherto pertaye BBC
> 
> معاون استاندار سیستان و بلوچستان خبر داد شهادت 3 تن از نیروهای سپاه در سراوان
> 
> شهادت 3 تن از نیروهای سپاه در سراوان/اسامی شهدا



Nemikhaam behet gir bedam ha, vali alaan fargh e in link ha ba ouni ke man share kardam chiye ?!!!
*Ensaafan* faghat chon man post kardam, khaasti ye giri daade baashi, are?!!!
Never mind.



Ravi Nair said:


> I hate it when friends of mine who are coupled up invite me too.
> 
> Why must i be reminded of my loneliness?
> 
> WHY?????


 
I feel exactly the same in these situations.


----------



## Serpentine

Ravi Nair said:


> I hate it when friends of mine who are coupled up invite me too.
> 
> Why must i be reminded of my loneliness?
> 
> WHY?????









That's true about me  maybe that's why your friend is inviting you too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

rmi5 said:


> Nemikhaam behet gir bedam ha, vali alaan fargh e in link ha ba ouni ke man share kardam chiye ?!!!
> *Ensaafan* faghat chon man post kardam, khaasti ye giri daade baashi, are?!!!
> Never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same in these situations.




این اطلاعیه افزوده است که عملیات روز چهارشنبه "ادامه انتقام شهدای اهل سنت ایران و جوانان مظلوم بلوچ و کرد و عرب می باشد که رژیم اخیرا به دار آویخت."

استفاده از وسایل انفجاری کناره جاده‌ای توسط گروه‌های مسلح منطقه به خصوص شورشیان در افغانستان رواج دارد. بعضی از انواع این وسایل در اثر برخورد با خودروهای عبوری و بعضی دیگر از راه دور منفجر می‌شود.

مناطق مرزی ایران و پاکستان طی چند ماه اخیر شاهد عملیات خشونت‌آمیز و درگیری افراد مسلح با ماموران دولتی بوده و گروه جیش العدل مسئول این عملیات معرفی شده است.

در وبسایتی که به نام این گروه منتشر می‌شود، جیش العدل خود را مدافع حقوق مردم اهل سنت ایران و حامی مخالفان حکومت سوریه معرفی می‌کند و مسئولیت چندین عملیات مسلحانه علیه ماموران دولتی ایران در منطقه را برعهده گرفته است.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> That's true about me  maybe that's why your friend is inviting you too






Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> این اطلاعیه افزوده است که عملیات روز چهارشنبه "ادامه انتقام شهدای اهل سنت ایران و جوانان مظلوم بلوچ و کرد و عرب می باشد که رژیم اخیرا به دار آویخت."
> 
> استفاده از وسایل انفجاری کناره جاده‌ای توسط گروه‌های مسلح منطقه به خصوص شورشیان در افغانستان رواج دارد. بعضی از انواع این وسایل در اثر برخورد با خودروهای عبوری و بعضی دیگر از راه دور منفجر می‌شود.
> 
> مناطق مرزی ایران و پاکستان طی چند ماه اخیر شاهد عملیات خشونت‌آمیز و درگیری افراد مسلح با ماموران دولتی بوده و گروه جیش العدل مسئول این عملیات معرفی شده است.
> 
> در وبسایتی که به نام این گروه منتشر می‌شود، جیش العدل خود را مدافع حقوق مردم اهل سنت ایران و حامی مخالفان حکومت سوریه معرفی می‌کند و مسئولیت چندین عملیات مسلحانه علیه ماموران دولتی ایران در منطقه را برعهده گرفته است.



khob dige, in ham ettelaa'iyeh ye terrorist haast ke in kaar ra kardand. manzouret ra motevajjeh nashodam. dar har sourat, Never mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Manzuram ine ke bbc az kah kooh misaze.masalam amare koshtehaye Iran tu enfejaraye entehari 1/1000 kesjvarayi mesle afgh pakistan Iraq va arabestan nist amma in bbc juri abo tabesh mide ke har ki nadune fekr mikone.....ina hamash jange ravani alayhe iranias. ham mikhan asabe irania ro khurd konan ham nezam ro kharab konan.BBC doshmane ghasam khordeye Irane age ye zare shame siasi dashte bashi motevajeh mishi.na tanha zede regime balke zede Irane.
99% khabarash ya ba dorugh hamrahe ya bozorgnamayi shode
---------------------------------------------
Man nemidunam to chera zede regime hasti vaghan dalile manteghit chie.Nezame ma yeki az paktarin nezama tu donyas.amare sarkub ha tu keshvarayi mesle china,turkey,keshvaraye mortaje'e va puppete US e arabi va hatta khode amrica ba keshvare ma ghabele moghayese nist.


----------



## rmi5

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Manzuram ine ke bbc az kah kooh misaze.masalam amare koshtehaye Iran tu enfejaraye entehari 1/1000 kesjvarayi mesle afgh pakistan Iraq va arabestan nist amma in bbc juri abo tabesh mide ke har ki nadune fekr mikone.....ina hamash jange ravani alayhe iranias. ham mikhan asabe irania ro khurd konan ham nezam ro kharab konan.BBC doshmane ghasam khordeye Irane age ye zare shame siasi dashte bashi motevajeh mishi.na tanha zede regime balke zede Irane.
> 99% khabarash ya ba dorugh hamrahe ya bozorgnamayi shode



Man hich vaght az BBC defaa' nakarde va nemikonam, kaarhaayi ke BBC karde, che touye ghaziye melli shodan e naft va che enghelaab e 1979, kaamelan moshakhkhas hast. vali haghighat injaast ke manba' e farsi zabaan e be dard bekhor e dige i kheyli peydaa nemishe.
man ham hamisheh ye filter e automatic tou maghzam daaram va vaghti ke az BBC khabar mikhounam, mozakhrafaaesh ra baahaash filter mikonam.


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@*sepertine*
Poste in aslan ro tu Egypt was major Shia before pak kon forie



Serpentine said:


> Khob man movafegh nistam, man ham mesle shoma hoseleie bahse siasi ro nadaram, pas az nazare shoma adame dorostie va az nazare man hamuni ke goftam.
> Kolan bahse siasi tu internet faidei nadare, chon hich vaght tarafein ghane nemishan.
> 
> In faghat ye bakhshi az harfashe tuie daneshgah:



@*sepertine*
Poste in aslan ro tu Egypt was major Shia before pak kon forie


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> @*sepertine*
> Poste in aslan ro tu Egypt was major Shia before pak kon forie
> 
> @*sepertine*
> Poste in aslan ro tu Egypt was major Shia before pak kon forie



Aziz jan man ke goftam tuie bakhshe gheire Iran nemitunam posti ro pak konam.

shoma aslan chera hamchin topici rafti zadi onja? mage nemiduni ba che ahmaghaie taraf hasti?
avaghebesh ro ham bepazirin lotfan age kari mikonin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Egypt was major Shia before | Page 2
In poste in harumzade aslanro pak konid



Serpentine said:


> Aziz jan man ke goftam tuie bakhshe gheire Iran nemitunam posti ro pak konam.
> 
> shoma aslan chera hamchin topici rafti zadi onja? mage nemiduni ba che ahmaghaie taraf hasti?
> avaghebesh ro ham bepazirin lotfan age kari mikonin.



Che avaghebi man ye toppic az wikipedia zadam
loftan baghiyeye modirayi ro ke mishnasi seda kon pakesh konan man modira ro nmeihsnasam

@haman10
Salam haman jan chetori?bia yahoo karet daram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ghulam-Alazhar said:


> Egypt was major Shia before | Page 2
> In poste in harumzade aslanro pak konid
> 
> 
> 
> Che avaghebi man ye toppic az wikipedia zadam
> loftan baghiyeye modirayi ro ke mishnasi seda kon pakesh konan man modira ro nmeihsnasam



serpentine oonja mod nist dadash .

manam hoseleye in forum ashghalo nadaram . 

man beram paye darso zendegim


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

haman10 said:


> serpentine oonja mod nist dadash .
> 
> manam hoseleye in forum ashghalo nadaram .
> 
> man beram paye darso zendegim



ye lahze bia yahoo karet daram
alan yahoo hatsi?

Age tunestid kolan toppic ro pak konid man pashimun shodam az hamchin toppic zadani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

paak shod , ghulam ham ban shod . WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ghablan ham gofte budam beheshun ke bahse mazhabi tuie in forum akharesh chi hast.

tarafe moghabelet ye seri ahmagh hastand ke mesle sang sakht hastand, va modirane site ham hamchin dele khoshi nadaran az bahsaie mazhabi,.


----------



## spiderkiller

dustan kharej neshin va dakhelneshin bizahmat iek test sorat begirid bebinim vaziat chetore. man az dirooz service 1 meg ro faal kardam enghadr sorat dade. chetore ?


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> paak shod , ghulam ham ban shod . WTF


Kollan ijaad kardan e oun topic, be oun shekl va ounja, aaghebat e dige ham nemitounest dashteh basheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮اوباما تحریم احتمالی ایران در سنا را 'وتو خواهد کرد'‬
سخنگوی کاخ سفید گفته است که اگر سنا تحریم‌های جدیدی را علیه ایران به تصویب برساند باراک اوباما، رئیس‌جمهور، مصوبه سنا را "وتو" خواهد کرد.

جی کارنی، سخنگوی کاخ سفید به خبرنگاران گفت که دولت بارها به کنگره گفته است که مقطع کنونی وقت مناسبی برای تحریم‌های جدید نیست.

۲۶ سناتور آمریکایی طرحی را برای تحریم بیشتر صنعت نفت ایران آماده کرده‌اند. سناتورهای ارشد دموکرات و جمهوری‌خواه در میان امضاکنندگان این طرح هستند.

در عین حال ۱۰ نفر از روسای کمیته‌های سنا با تصویب تحریم‌های جدید مخالفت کرده‌اند.

واشنگتن پست هم از قول یک مقام ارشد کاخ سفید نوشته است که تصویب تحریم‌های جدید علیه ایران احتمال وقوع جنگ را تقویت می‌کند. دولت باراک اوباما در هفته‌های اخیر به دفعات از کنگره خواسته است که از تحریم‌های جدید علیه ایران خودداری کند.

احتمال تصویب تحریم‌های جدید توسط کنگره در حالی مطرح می‌شود که محمدرضا باهنر، از نمایندگان برجسته محافظه‌کار مجلس، گفته است ممکن است مجلس دولت را به رساندن غنی‌سازی اورانیوم به سطح ۶۰درصد ملزم کند.

غنی‌سازی اورانیوم یکی از مسائل کانونی مورد اختلاف بوده است و مطابق توافق ژنو ایران اورانیوم غنی‌شده خود در سطح ۲۰درصد را خنثی می‌کند و حجم اورانیوم غنی‌شده ۵درصدی را هم محدود نگاه می‌دارد.

*ازسرگیری مذاکرات فنی*
در عین حال ایران و کشورهای ۱+۵ مذاکرات خود درباره برنامه هسته‌ای ایران را در سطح کارشناسی از سر گرفته‌اند.

این دور مذاکرات، که در ژنو برگزار می‌شود، برای روشن شدن روندهای اجرایی محدودیت برنامه هسته‌‎ای ایران و رفع بخش‌هایی از تحریم‌های وضع‌شده علیه ایران است.

گفتگوهای ایران و قدرت‌های جهان درباره این روندهای اجرایی پس از قرار گرفتن ۱۹ شرکت جدید در فهرست‌ تحریم‌های آمریکا متوقف شده بود.

یکی از دیپلمات‌های غربی به رویترز گفته است که به رغم توافق کلی در ژنو، رسیدن به توافق با ایران بر سر روندهای اجرایی ممکن است "بسیار دشوار" باشد.

در ایران برخی از محافظه‌کاران از محتوای توافق دستگاه دیپلماسی حسن روحانی با قدرت‌های جهانی ابراز نگرانی می‌کنند. امروز علی‌اکبر صالحی، رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی ایران، با شش نفر از مراجع تقلید شیعه دیدار کرده و به آنها درباره مذاکرات هسته‌ای اطمینان خاطر داده است.


----------



## Chronos

Mind if I ask an Iranian history question here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Mind if I ask an Iranian history question here


No problem  You are welcome to ask your question here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> No problem  You are welcome to ask your question here.



Mossadegh Was toppled by CIA and MI6 funded elements (CIA admitted to this).

The reason was that he was a socialist and wanted to nationalize the Anglo-Iranian oil company (today it is known as BP).

I am not here to debate the efficacy of the toppling, but what would have happened if Mossadegh was left to rule?

Would things have stayed the same? Changed?

Was he a bad ruler? Because the man is known for how he was toppled rather than his governance record.

Because my home state of Kerala has been intermittently been ruled by socialists. While they did great work in terms of social issues, their economic performance has been mediocre.

Maybe that would have been the fate of Iran? a More soviet friendly, with more progressive social values but lackluster economy?

Sorry for my ignorance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Mossadegh Was toppled by CIA and MI6 funded elements (CIA admitted to this).
> 
> The reason was that he was a socialist and wanted to nationalize the Anglo-Iranian oil company (today it is known as BP).
> 
> I am not here to debate the efficacy of the toppling, but what would have happened if Mossadegh was left to rule?
> 
> Would things have stayed the same? Changed?
> 
> Was he a bad ruler? Because the man is known for how he was toppled rather than his governance record.
> 
> Because my home state of Kerala has been intermittently been ruled by socialists. While they did great work in terms of social issues, their economic performance has been mediocre.
> 
> Maybe that would have been the fate of Iran? a More soviet friendly, with more progressive social values but lackluster economy?
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance



Actually you can find his photo in my avatar.
Anyway, He was not a socialist at all. He was a liberal politician and he was considered as the head of the National Front of Iran which was/is the most important coalition of liberals and nationalists in Iran.
Britain did the coup because they were humiliated by him and they lost all of their interests in Iran because of him.
In his era, Iranians experienced the most freedom situation in the past century, If such a patriotic, liberal, and moderate person was more in power, definitely Iran's situation would have been a lot better now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ravi Nair
Actually a social democratic party(not communist), the Toilers Party of the Iranian Nation, was also in the National of front of Iran as well, but the mainstream were liberal nationalists in that coalition. Maybe that's the source of confusion for you.
The main stream of Left-wing was Tudeh Party of Iran at that time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Actually you can find his photo in my avatar.
> Anyway, He was not a socialist at all. He was a liberal politician and he was considered as the head of the National Front of Iran which was/is the most important coalition of *liberals and nationalists in Iran.*
> Britain did the coup because they were humiliated by him and they lost all of their interests in Iran because of him.
> In his era, Iranians experienced the most freedom situation in the past century, If such a patriotic, liberal, and moderate person was more in power, definitely Iran's situation would have been a lot better now.



Whenever his toppling is mentioned by western intellectuals they say he was a communist.

Let's not forget the American involvement in the toppling of Salvador Allende and installing of Pinochet in Chile.

Maybe I am wrong, and feel free to correct me on this, despite Iranians turning to Islam, unlike other converted nations, Iranians are proud of their pre-Islamic history.

How can you not be? With Cyrus the great, the Achaemenids, Sassanids.

I don't want to start a flame war though.

This is the Iranian chill thread.



rmi5 said:


> @Ravi Nair
> Actually a social democratic party(not communist), the Toilers Party of the Iranian Nation, was also in the National of front of Iran as well, but the mainstream were liberal nationalists in that coalition. Maybe that's the source of confusion for you.
> *The main stream of Left-wing was Tudeh Party of Iran at that time*



Aah, That makes sense. Thanks man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Whenever his toppling is mentioned by western intellectuals they say he was a communist.
> 
> Let's not forget the American involvement in the toppling of Salvador Allende and installing of Pinochet in Chile.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong, and feel free to correct me on this, despite Iranians turning to Islam, unlike other converted nations, Iranians are proud of their pre-Islamic history.
> 
> How can you not be? With Cyrus the great, the Achaemenids, Sassanids.
> 
> I don't want to start a flame war though.
> 
> This is the Iranian chill thread.



Yes, you are exactly right. Britain and royalists started to do propaganda against him and show him as a communist in order to make americans willing to participate in the coup. But, That was nothing but lying and propaganda.
Yes off course, We are definitely proud of our long elegant history. You may only find some of the ultra religious persons who just care for Islam, and belittle Iran's history. But they are an absolute minority. I agree that this is distinct from the rest of muslim countries, but the fact is our historical heritages are distinct from them as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> No problem  You are welcome to ask your question here.



Also when I read ancient Indian history there are several instances of Persian influence.

The Indian elite, especially the Indian Muslim elite were fascinated by Persian language and culture



rmi5 said:


> Yes, you are exactly right. Britain and royalists started to do propaganda against him and show him as a communist in order to make americans willing to participate in the coup. But, That was nothing but lying and propaganda.
> Yes off course, We are definitely proud of our long elegant history. You may only find some of the ultra religious persons who just care for Islam, and belittle Iran's history. But they are an absolute minority. I agree that this is distinct from the rest of muslim countries, but the fact is our historical heritages are distinct from them as well



Do Iranians have different ethncities in Iran? I know that there is a Kurdish population.

For example India is not a single monolith. Each province has a separate language and ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Also when I read ancient Indian history there are several instances of Persian influence.
> 
> The Indian elite, especially the Indian Muslim elite were fascinated by Persian language and culture



Actually we have tons of common cultural , historical , ... factors with each other. Persian language was one the official languages in mughul empire and also Hindi and Persian have many common words. All of these are the reasons that we have a strong positive sense toward people of the subcontinent.
Our pre islamic system of thoughts and believes was also very similar to each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Actually we have tons of common cultural , historical , ... factors with each other. *Persian language was one the official languages in mughul empire and also Hindi and Persian have many common words. All *of these are the reasons that we have a strong positive sense toward people of the subcontinent.
> Our pre islamic system of thoughts and believes was also very similar to each other



Want to know a crazy thing? Lots of South Indians don't understand Hindi or have a broken understanding of it 

My province of Kerala was host to Jewish refugees after the destruction of Temple of Solomon.

The first Christian missionary arrived in A.D. 50 (Thomas the Apostle)

The establishment of the first mosque in 623 A.D.


Strong feelings towards the sub continent?

LOL. didn't know that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Do Iranians have different ethncities in Iran? I know that there is a Kurdish population.
> 
> For example India is not a single monolith. Each province has a separate language and ethnicity.



Yes, we have many many different ethnicities, languages, religions, ... 
The ethnic, language, religious fabric of Iranian society is amazingly diverse.
The biggest ethnicities are Persian, Azeri, Kurdish, Mazandarani, Gilak, Lurs, Arabs, Baluch, Turkmen, ...
and each of them have their own language
The most important religious sects are Shias, Sunnis, assyrian christians, armenian christians, jews, zoroasterians, and even a minority of hindus in balouchistan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> Actually we have tons of common cultural , historical , ... factors with each other. Persian language was one the official languages in mughul empire and also Hindi and Persian have many common words. All of these are the reasons that we have a strong positive sense toward people of the subcontinent.
> Our pre islamic system of thoughts and believes was also very similar to each other




Actually Urdu replaced Persian in the Mughal courts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Want to know a crazy thing? Lots of South Indians don't understand Hindi or have a broken understanding of it
> 
> My province of Kerala was host to Jewish refugees after the destruction of Temple of Solomon.
> 
> The first Christian missionary arrived in A.D. 50 (Thomas the Apostle)
> 
> The establishment of the first mosque in 623 A.D.
> 
> 
> Strong feelings towards the sub continent?
> 
> LOL. didn't know that



yeah, I knew that. India is very diverse, and actually it is her main beauty.
Iranians specially have strong positive feelings about indian movies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

P.S I hate Urdu etc.. F it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Actually Urdu replaced Persian in the Mughal courts...



I am not an urdu speaker, but as far as I know, Actually Urdu was very very close to persian and even mutually intelligible with persian. A good example of it is the Pakistan's National Anthem, which is entirely understandable by Iranians. 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> P.S I hate Urdu etc.. F it.



So Long Live Balouchi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> P.S I hate Urdu etc.. F it.



I don't understand Urdu.

But I understand your sentiment 



rmi5 said:


> yeah, I knew that. India is very diverse, and actually it is her main beauty.
> I*ranians specially have strong positive feelings about indian movies*



I don't think the current crop of Indian movies are allowed in Iran. Aren't they too risque?

I mainly watch Indian movies for the good looking wimminz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ravi Nair said:


> I don't understand Urdu.
> 
> But I understand your sentiment



The language is &@!& our regional languages... Heck severa are on the verge of extinction..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> I am not an urdu speaker, but as far as I know, Actually Urdu was very very close to persian and even mutually intelligible with persian. *A good example of it is the Pakistan's National Anthem, which is entirely understandable by Iranians.*
> 
> 
> 
> So Long Live Balouchi



What does it say what evil designs do those Pakistanis have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I don't understand Urdu.
> 
> But I understand your sentiment
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the current crop of Indian movies are allowed in Iran. Aren't they too risque?
> 
> I mainly watch Indian movies for the good looking wimminz



As a rule of thumb, Almost nothing is allowed legally in Iran, but Iranians have access to anything.
So, it does not matter if the government allow it or not


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *The language is &@!& our regional languages...* Heck severa are on the verge of extinction..



Odd. This is the same rhetoric a lot of regional politicians ind India have.

But yes, regional language and regional heritage should be preserved.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anyways what's going on ppl?


@rmi5 what's ur real name my frnd?



rmi5 said:


> As a rule of thumb, Almost nothing is allowed legally in Iran, but Iranians have access to anything.
> So, it does not matter if the government allow it or not




N thanks for the smuggled whiskey etc 



Ravi Nair said:


> Odd. This is the same rhetoric a lot of regional politicians ind India have.
> 
> But yes, regional language and regional heritage should be preserved.



Not odd but sadly true..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> What does it say what evil designs do those Pakistanis have



Guys, Although you have had many fights with each other, but, we like both Indians and Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> As a rule of thumb, Almost nothing is allowed legally in Iran, *but Iranians have access to anything*.
> So, it does not matter if the government allow it or not



God bless those brave heart criminals I say.

I never peg Iranians to watch Indian movies. What attracts them to it?

Because I have held Iranian cinema in high regard. Didn't exactly know the Iranians watch the low brow stuff.



rmi5 said:


> Guys, Although you have had many fights with each other, but, we like both Indians and Pakistanis.



 

That was just sarcasm. I don't hate Pakistanis. Life is too short for hating. I am a lover not a figter 

But this is the Iranian chill thread

Thank you for your patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ravi Nair said:


> What does it say what evil designs do those Pakistanis have





Ravi Nair said:


> What does it say what evil designs do those Pakistanis have



The first target of a nuclear strike is going to be south India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Anyways what's going on ppl?
> 
> @rmi5 what's ur real name my frnd?
> 
> N thanks for the smuggled whiskey etc
> 
> Not odd but sadly true..



Yeah, Thanks for dear smugglers who import everything with a much lower cost than merchants
Anyway, I don't want to expose my real name on the internet, I would feel naked in that case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The first target of a nuclear strike is going to be south India..



Oh come on dude. it wasn't meant to be serious.

@rmi5 has been awesome enough to answer our question.

Let's drop it. This is the where people come to chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> God bless those brave heart criminals I say.
> I never peg Iranians to watch Indian movies. What attracts them to it?
> Because I have held Iranian cinema in high regard. Didn't exactly know the Iranians watch the low brow stuff.
> 
> That was just sarcasm. I don't hate Pakistanis. Life is too short for hating. I am a lover not a figter
> But this is the Iranian chill thread
> Thank you for your patience.



people and specially common people need to watch all of different genres. besides dances, and songs in indian movies are really interesting for them.
I know you were sarcastic  I just wanted to say another rule of thumb of Iranians
I totally agree 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The first target of a nuclear strike is going to be south India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, Thanks for dear smugglers who import everything with a much lower cost than merchants
> Anyway, I don't want to expose my real name on the internet, I would feel naked in that case



If u feel naked just by tellin ur name.. I guess I ain't a virgin anymore..



If u know what I mean 



Ravi Nair said:


> Oh come on dude. it wasn't meant to be serious.
> 
> @rmi5 has been awesome enough to answer our question.
> 
> Let's drop it. This is the where people come to chill.



You think me was serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> If u feel naked just by tellin ur name.. I guess I ain't a virgin ...
> If u know what I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> p*eople and specially common people need to watch all of different genres. besides dances, and songs in indian movies are really interesting for them.*
> I know you were sarcastic  I just wanted to say another rule of thumb of Iranians
> I totally agree



One last question.

Do they just watch the Hindi films?

Because I would consider Bengali (satyajit ray movies) and to a lesser extent Malayalam movies to stand out.

@rmi5 thanks a lot for answering my questions. You are awesome 

I hope i can hang around here more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ravi Nair said:


> One last question.
> 
> Do they just watch the Hindi films?
> 
> Because I would consider Bengali (satyajit ray movies) and to a lesser extent Malayalam movies to stand out.
> 
> @rmi5 thanks a lot for answering my questions. You are awesome
> 
> I hope i can hang around here more




I know a Chinese dude who watches indian movies coz of the soft **** scenes etc.. 


True story..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> One last question.
> 
> Do they just watch the Hindi films?
> 
> Because I would consider Bengali (satyajit ray movies) and to a lesser extent Malayalam movies to stand out.
> 
> @rmi5 thanks a lot for answering my questions. You are awesome
> 
> I hope i can hang around here more



Actually Indian movies are always dubbed in Iran, so honestly we don't know which type of Indian movies they are. It is not distinguishable for us.
Thanks buddy, You are always welcome to hang around our section 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I know a Chinese dude who watches indian movies coz of the soft **** scenes etc..
> True story..



uhhh .... Chinese are weird ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> Actually Indian movies are always dubbed in Iran, so honestly we don't know which type of Indian movies they are. It is not distinguishable for us.
> Thanks buddy, You are always welcome to hang around our section
> 
> 
> 
> uhhh .... Chinese are weird ....




Lol no he's just a regular guy.. Studies at my univ.. 

As for wierd.. Ever heard of japs ? Those guys take wierd shit to a whole new level..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

یه روز به آذریه میگن شنیدی اسرائیل یه تانک میزنه خیلی خفن ! میگه آره باو همین آذربایجان خودمون ازش میخره اما بدون توپ!!


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol no he's just a regular guy.. Studies at my univ..
> 
> As for wierd.. Ever heard of japs ? Those guys take wierd shit to a whole new level..



No, I haven't had any contacts with Japanese so far. I am just amazed why they are interested in animated ****.  It is really sick.
BTW, all of east asians look like aliens to me  I am sure if there was any life on mars, or if UFO stuff was real, their creatures would look like east asians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## stuka

خوب خوب خوب, اينجا چه خبره? من برگشتم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮دانش و فن‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮اپلیکیشن پیام‌رسان 'وی‌چت' در ایران فیلتر شد‬
نوشته‌های کاربران ایرانی در شبکه‌های اجتماعی مختلف نشان از این دارد که استفاده از اپلیکیشن پیام‌رسان 'وی‌چت' به علت فیلتر شدن در برخی از شرکت‌های ارائه خدمات اینترنتی دچار مشکل شده است.
در هفته‌های اخیر تعدادی از نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی درباره لزوم نظارت و کنترل نرم‌افزارهای جدید ارتباط‌‌‌‌‌ رسانی چون 'وی‌چت' با رسانه‌های مختلف گفت‌وگو کرده بودند.

نصرالله پژمان‌فر، عضو کمیسیون فرهنگی مجلس شورای اسلامی پیشتر در گفت‌و‌گو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم، در خصوص شبکه و نرم‌افزار‌هایی چون 'وی‌چت و تانگو' گفته بود: "دستگاه‌های اجرایی این امر برای جلوگیری از گسترش نرم‌افزار‌های آسیب‌زا باید اقدام و نظارت لازم را داشته باشد".

زهره طبیب‌زاده، یکی دیگر از نمایندگان مجلس ایران ضمن ابراز نگرانی از امکان شنود برخی از مطالب چت توسط اپلیکیشن‌های 'وی‌چت' و 'تانگو' گفت: "یکی از عوارض و آثار منفی فضای مجازی، روابط نامناسب اخلاقی بین دختر و پسر است."

در همین راستا برخی از رسانه‌ها با انتشار گفت‌وگوها و مطالب تحلیلی، نرم‌افزارهای 'وی‌چت' و 'تانگو' را اصلی‌ترین ابزار ناتوی فرهنگی و اجتماعی در جنگ نرم، اعلام کردند.

حدود دو هفته پیش رییس پلیس امنیت اخلاقی ناجا هم از نظارت پلیس بر فضای 'اینستاگرام' و 'وی‌چت' خبر داده بود.






یکی از ویژگی‌های وی‌چت امکانی به نام 'تکان دادن' (Shaking) است که کاربر می‌تواند با استفاده از تکان دادن گوشی خود، کاربران دیگر را در دور و بر خود پیدا کرده و با آنها گفت‌وگو کند

سرهنگ مسعود زاهدیان در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، با بیان اینکه پلیس در فضاهای مجازی نظیر فیس‌بوک، اینستاگرام، وی‌چت و امثال آن نظارت دارد، گفت: "پلیس برای حفظ سلامت افراد و جلوگیری از گرفتاری شهروندان در دام فساد و فحشا در این فضا حضور خواهد داشت."

'وی‌چت' یک سرویس پیام‌رسان چینی برای تلفن‌های همراه است که در سال ۲۰۱۱ ارائه شده است. این خدمات برای سیستم‌عامل‌های مختلف دستگاه‌های همراه در دسترس است. بیش از ۳۰۰ میلیون نفر در جهان از این برنامه رایگان استفاده می‌کنند.

یکی از ویژگی‌های وی‌چت امکانی به نام 'تکان دادن' (Shaking) است که کاربر می‌تواند با استفاده از تکان دادن گوشی خود، کاربران دیگر را در دور و بر خود پیدا کرده و با آنها گفت‌وگو کند.

به نظر می‌رسد پیکان حملات مسئولان ایران به این نرم‌افزار، متوجه همین خاصیت باشد. چرا که امکان دوستی‌ها و ارتباطاتی را فراهم می‌آورد که نظارت بر آنها دشوار است.

برخی از کارشناسان فناوری در جهان، این اپلیکیشن را به خاطر عدم استفاده از روش‌های رمزگذاری اطلاعات امن نمی‌دانند و امکان به خطر افتادن حریم خصوصی علت عمده نگرانی آنهاست.

حداقل در یک مورد روزنامه گاردین گزارش کرده است که یک فعال حقوق بشر به نام هو جیا به علت شنود چت‌ها و تماس‌هایش در 'وی‌چت' بازداشت و سه سال در چین زندانی شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام .

دوستان یه سوال 

وقتی از ادم میپرسن *چیکار می کنی* چی باید جواب داد ؟

همه اول میگن چه خبر من میگم سلامتی بعد میگن چیکار می کنی من بر و بر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> No, I haven't had any contacts with Japanese so far. I am just amazed why they are interested in animated ****.  It is really sick.
> BTW, all of east asians look like aliens to me  I am sure if there was any life on mars, or if UFO stuff was real, their creatures would look like east asians


Interesting that you haven't had much contact with East Asians. What part of US are you from again?

Growing up, probably half of my close friends have been from Korea and China. I grew up in Vancouver and there's probably a 1:1 ratio of white people vs East Asians. I can differentiate between a Chinese/Korean/Japanese with my eyes closed now. Even took a Mandarin course in college.

Japanese people are extremely hard to socialize with. They're very boring and dry. Koreans and Chinese on the other hand are some of the most friendly people on the planet (IMO). Koreans are carbon copies of Iranians. They even have the concept of "gheyrat" which I find hilarious (forgot what they call it).

Maybe it's the fact that I grew up in Vancouver (Vancouver is a whiter version of Hong Kong lol), but I find their culture very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> دوستان یه سوال
> 
> وقتی از ادم میپرسن *چیکار می کنی* چی باید جواب داد ؟
> 
> همه اول میگن چه خبر من میگم سلامتی بعد میگن چیکار می کنی من بر و بر



khob begou ke daaram dars mikhounam tou felaan reshteh va daneshgah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Interesting that you haven't had much contact with East Asians. What part of US are you from again?
> 
> Growing up, probably half of my close friends have been from Korea and China. I grew up in Vancouver and there's probably a 1:1 ratio of white people vs East Asians. I can differentiate between a Chinese/Korean/Japanese with my eyes closed now. Even took a Mandarin course in college.
> 
> Japanese people are extremely hard to socialize with. They're very boring and dry. Koreans and Chinese on the other hand are some of the most friendly people on the planet (IMO). Koreans are carbon copies of Iranians. They even have the concept of "gheyrat" which I find hilarious (forgot what they call it).
> 
> Maybe it's the fact that I grew up in Vancouver (Vancouver is a whiter version of Hong Kong lol), but I find their culture very interesting.



Actually, I live in the East coast, There are many asians in my university, but they are either chinese or korean. some of chinese socialize with others and are cool but most of them are not. I have had some contacts with koreans, and I have found them generally better than chinese. But, there are just in university, and in the city, you would see just an absolute minority of asians. the most significant minorities in the city are blacks and latin americans which are much cooler than asians in my mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> khob begou ke daaram dars mikhounam tou felaan reshteh va daneshgah.




ممنون از جوابت . من سوالمو جدی پرسیدم ولی هیچکس جدی نگرفت .

مشکل اینجاست که اکثر افراد نمیخوان بدونن من چکار می کنم که براشون داستان تعربف کنم . معمولا از روی عادت میپرسن .

حالا من موندم چی جواب بدم

چقدر ما ایرانیا تعارف و شر و ور داریم به خدا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> ممنون از جوابت . من سوالمو جدی پرسیدم ولی هیچکس جدی نگرفت .
> 
> مشکل اینجاست که اکثر افراد نمیخوان بدونن من چکار می کنم که براشون داستان تعربف کنن . معمولا از روی عادت میپرسن .
> 
> حالا من موندم چی جواب بدم
> 
> چقدر ما ایرانیا تعارف و شر و ور داریم به خدا



khob injour mavaaghe', soal ra koutah javaab bede, va hamin soal ra az khodeshoun bepors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮ سفیر ایران: عاملان قتل کارگران ایرانی خط لوله گاز عراق دستگیر شدند‬
عاملان حمله و قتل گروهی از کارگران ایرانی در عراق دستگیر شده اند.
روز جمعه، ٢٩ آذر (٢٠ دسامبر)، حسن دانایی‌فر، سفیر جمهوری اسلامی در بغداد، گفت که ماموران امنیتی عراق توانسته‌اند "همه طراحان و عاملان" عملیات حمله به کارگران ایرانی طرح خط لوله انتقال گاز به عراق را دستگیر کنند.

به گزارش خبرگزاری دولتی ایران - ایرنا - آقای دانایی‌فر تعداد دستگیر شدگان را ٩ نفر گزارش کرده و گفته است که آنان به جرم خود اعتراف کرده‌اند.

عصر جمعه گذشته گروهی از کارگران ایرانی طرح خط لوله انتقال گاز ایران به عراق هدف حمله افراد مسلح به اسلحه سبک قرار گرفتند. پس از وقوع این حادثه، منابع خبری گزارش‌های متفاوتی را در مورد شمار کشته‌شدگان و زخمی‌های حادثه منتشر کردند.

منابع خبری ایران بعدا تایید کردند که در این حمله پانزده شهروند ایرانی و یک شهروند عراقی کشته و دست کم ٩ نفر دیگر از جمله شش ایرانی زخمی شدند اما برخی منابع خبری، ارقام تلفات را بیشتر گزارش کردند.

از جمله خبرگزاری تسنیم شمار قربانیان را هجده نفر گزارش کرد که سه تن از آنان عراقی و بقیه ایرانی بودند.

این خبرگزاری محل حادثه را شهر مقدادیه در شمال شرق عراق گزارش کرد و به نقل از یک شاهد عینی نوشت که در حالیکه کارگران مشغول حفر کانال لوله گذاری بودند، یک خودرو به محل کار آنان نزدیک شد و سه فرد مسلح از آن پیاده شده و به سوی کارگران شلیک کردند.

شرکت ملی صادرات گاز ایران گفته است که در عملیات احداث خط لوله در خاک عراق دخالتی ندارد اما تعدادی شرکت ایرانی به عنوان مقاطعه کار طرف قرارداد شرکت نفت عراق هستند و کارگران کشته شدن نیز در استخدام این شرکت‌ها بودند.

طرح صادرات گاز ایران به عراق شامل احداث خط لوله ای برای انتقال گاز به دو نیروگاه برق عراق است اما مقامات دو کشور از توافق بر سر احداث خط لوله ای برای انتقال گاز ایران به سوریه و احتمالا اروپا از طریق خاک عراق نیز خبر داده بودند.

هیچ گروهی مسئولیت حمله به کارگران ایرانی در عراق را برعهده نگرفته اما پس از وقوع این حادثه، به نقل از مقامات عراقی گزارش شد که این عملیات نشانه‌های حملات گروه‌های وابسته به شبکه القاعده را دارد.

در سال جاری، نقاط مختلف عراق شاهد تشدید عملیات تروریستی بوده است و در بسیاری موارد، مشخصا شیعیان هدف قرار گرفته‌اند. گروه‌های تندرو سنی مسئول این عملیات معرفی شده‌اند.

این گروه‌ها دولت فعلی عراق را تحت تسلط شیعیان معرفی کرده و آن را متهم می‌کنند که حقوق جمعیت سنی این کشور را نادیده می‌گیرد.


----------



## rmi5




----------



## twilight

S00R3NA said:


> ممنون از جوابت . من سوالمو جدی پرسیدم ولی هیچکس جدی نگرفت .
> 
> مشکل اینجاست که اکثر افراد نمیخوان بدونن من چکار می کنم که براشون داستان تعربف کنن . معمولا از روی عادت میپرسن .
> 
> حالا من موندم چی جواب بدم
> 
> چقدر ما ایرانیا تعارف و شر و ور داریم به خدا



سلام

من معمولا جواب نمی دم ..... ولیکن هر وقت جواب نمی دم ، خانواده ام بهم می گن ، اجتماعی نیستی و فلان و بهمان و بیسار و ....... و در یک کلام آدم رو به غلت کردن می اندازند .... 

زندگی داریم ما .....

__________________

با سرعت 9 کیلوبایت بر ثانیه دارم حال می کنم ... عملا صفحه رو هم نمی تونم بیارم بالا .... نا مردم اگه سر ماه نرم قطعش نکنم و از یک آی اس پی دیگه نگیرم

البته دمه عید زیاد طول می کشه شاید بیافته برای بعد از عید ....



متن کامل طرح تحریمی سنا که اوباما تهدید به وتوی آن کرد + سند - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


> واقعاً آمریکا با ذکاوت بسیار دارد مهره‌های خود را حرکت میدهد، از همین ناحیه تبلیغات عدم توافق با کنگره ، دارد فشار افکار عمومی‌ دنیا را بّر ایران به نحو شدیدی افزایش میدهد که هر گونه عدم همکری ایران یا مخالفت با شرائط مطرح از سوی آنها در مذاکرات برای ایران هزینه بسیار بالا تری داشته باشد و حتّی ممکن است این سناریو اجرا شود و کنگره تصویب و اوباما وتو کند که در آنصورت همه دنیا ایران را برای کوتاه آمدن در برابر این مرد خیر اندیش(اوباما) تحت فشار قرار خواهند داد، و البته آقای ظریف این را نتیجه دیپلماسی خود بداند که در آمریکا اختلاف ایجاد کرده بنابر این باید همچنان و تحت هر شرایطی به این روند ادامه دهیم! دست مریزاد اوباما!!





BeyondHeretic said:


> یه روز به آذریه میگن شنیدی اسرائیل یه تانک میزنه خیلی خفن ! میگه آره باو همین آذربایجان خودمون ازش میخره اما بدون توپ!!




سلام
الآن هدفت از این جک بی سر وته و بی مزه که تهرونی ها همش می سازند تا دیگران رو مسخره کنند چیه !؟ 

باید جنبش ضد تهرونی راه بندازم .... هوهاهاهاهاهاهاها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

*انا لله و انا الیه راجعون *
*انا لله و انا الیه راجعون*
*انا لله و انا الیه راجعون*
*انا لله و انا الیه راجعون*
*انا لله و انا الیه راجعون*


بازرسان آژانس انرژی اتمی از صنایع موشکی ایران بازدید می‌کنند/ شش خواسته آژانس از ایران - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


انگلیس در بحث شیعه و سنی فعال است/ با توافق ژنو عملا غنی سازی متوقف می شود - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

بی احترامی هیات اروپایی به هاشمی رفسنجانی پاسخی درخور می طلبد - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

ماجرای عراق را دوباره تکرار می کنند و چندتا احمق هم دارند کشور رو دو دستی تقدیمشون می کنند ....
اینم جناب مصلحی که حتی احمدی نژاد هم باهاش مشکل داشت ... حقیقت رو گفت 

جناب هاشمی یعنی ارزشش رو داره که رئیس مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام ایران جلوی یک جنده ی اروپایی اینجور تحقیر بشه !؟ 

_________

همون با سرعت 9 کیلو بایت بسازم و چیزی رو نخونم ، صد شرف داره ... 

البته می خواستم پست جناب 
era 925
رو بدم ولیکن هنوز فرصتش رو نکردم ... دارم پروژه رو می نویسم .... 

دو ترم وقت داشت ولیکن به صورت خودجوش تبدیلش کردن به یک ترم !!!! بنده هم آخر ترم متوجه شدم !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> دوستان یه سوال
> 
> وقتی از ادم میپرسن *چیکار می کنی* چی باید جواب داد ؟
> 
> همه اول میگن چه خبر من میگم سلامتی بعد میگن چیکار می کنی من بر و بر


در یه حالت طرفت از روی عادت این سوالو میپرسه که بهش بگو کار خاصی نمیکنم اونم پی گیر نمیشه ، در یه حالت دیگه طرف رو اعصابت هست به دلیل تکرار زیاد این سوالش یا هر چی بهش بگو *دعا به جونتون* ، این تاکتیک آخری تا حالا واسه من جواب داده چون باعث میشه موضوع بحث عوض شه
البته اگر طرف تیز باشه میفهمه که حوصله سوالش رو نداری

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

> خوب دقت کنید آنها چطور کلمه به کلمه و تک‌تک جملاتشان حساب‌شده است. اوباما در نامه‌اش چه می‌گوید؟ در مذاکره تلفنی‌اش با رئیس‌جمهور ما چه می‌گوید؟ می‌گوید: «ما حق* دسترسی* به انرژی هسته‌ای را برای مردم ایران در قالب ضوابط، قواعد و قطعنامه‌های سازمان ملل و قوانین بین‌المللی قبول داریم». به کلمات دقت کنید. می‌گوید: «حق دسترسی». دسترسی در مجامع بین‌المللی یعنی چه؟ یعنی این که شما برای نیروگاه هسته‌ای بوشهرتان نیاز به سوخت هسته‌ای دارید؟ باید بدان دسترسی داشته باشید. بیایید امریکا برایتان تأمین می‌کند. بیایید فرانسه به شما می‌دهد، روسیه هم به شما می‌دهد. حق دسترسی است دیگر. بعد هم می‌گوید حق دسترسی برای مردم ایران و نمی‌گوید جمهوری اسلامی. ببینید چقدر حساب‌شده با ما برخورد می‌کنند، چون آنها اصلاً جمهوری اسلامی را قبول ندارند. در مکاتبات و اظهاراتشان بروید ببینید. می‌گوید حق دسترسی برای مردم ایران. حتی دستیابی هم نمی‌گوید، چون دستیابی یعنی خودت می‌توانی غنی‌سازی کنی، اما می‌گوید دسترسی. هم در نامه و هم در تلفن می‌گوید در قالب قطعنامه‌های سازمان ملل، پروتکل‌ها وآئین‌نامه‌های بین‌المللی.





> حالا در همین توافق‌نامه با کمال تأسف نکاتی وجود دارد که بسیار تکان‌دهنده هستند. یکی از چیزهایی که در این توافق‌نامه هست این است که برای ما حق تحقیق و توسعه علمی را قائل شده‌اند، اما چه جوری حق دارید؟ مثلاً نیم یا یک تن اورانیوم در اختیار شما قرار می‌گیرد، همین را به موارد مختلفی که در فرآیند پژوهش‌هایتان پیش می‌آید تبدیل کنید، دو باره برگردانید سر جای اولش، دو باره تبدیل کنید. حق این که چیزی به آن اضافه کنید ندارید. این یعنی چه؟ بعد می‌گوید در شش ماهه اول هر سانتریفیوژی که از کار افتاد می‌توانید بازسازی کنید، ولی در شش ماهه دوم دیگر چنین حقی ندارید. یعنی چه؟ تقریباً روزی 50 تا از سانتریفیوژهای ما منفجر می‌شوند، از کار می‌افتند و مشکل پیدا می‌کنند. در مرحله اول می‌گوید همینی را که خراب شده است می‌توانی درست کنی. سانتریفیوژ جدید هم نباید بسازید. همین را باید بروی و درست کنی. حالا این درست‌شدنی هست یا نیست، کاری به این کارها ندارد. بعد می‌گوید در شش ماهه دوم اینها هم از کار افتادند و دیگر حق نداری چیزی جایشان بگذاری. روزی 40، 50 تا هم که از کار می‌افتند و شما هم حق ندارید جایگزین کنی، بعد از شش ماه دوم دیگر سانتریفیوژی داری که غنی‌سازی کنی؟





> نکته مهم دیگر این است که روسیه و چین قطعنامه‌های سازمان ملل را قبول داشتند، اول تحریم‌های یکطرفه امریکا و اروپا را قبول نداشتند. لطمه بزرگی که در این توافق‌نامه به ما خورد این است که رفتیم و خودمان کأنّه پای تحریم‌ها را امضا کردیم، یعنی اگر این توافق‌نامه هم به امضا نرسید و به هم ریخت، یکطرفه امریکایی‌ها بر اساس امضایی که کرده‌ایم می‌گویند روسیه تو هم باید راه ما را بروی، چین هم باید راه ما را برود.





> در آلماتی ایرانی‌ها وقتی طرحشان را ارائه می‌دادند، به‌قدری طرح جامع بود که همه ساکت شدند. من تمام مذاکرات را ریز به ریز گوش کرده و متن آنها را خوانده‌ام. همان جا نماینده انگلیسی می‌گوید به جای خوبی رسیده‌ایم. ادامه بدهیم و کار را تمام کنیم. همان جا شرمن، نماینده امریکا کاغذی برای نماینده انگلیس می‌نویسد که: «خفه شو! تو چه کاره‌ای که حرف می‌زنی؟» امریکایی که با انگلیس می‌تواند این طوری برخورد کند، در اینجا نمی‌تواند به فرانسه بگوید تو خفه شو؟



پیغام سعودی ها به هاشمی چه بود؟ - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


----------



## haman10

farda emtehan daram , faghat oomadam avataro avaz konam 

vasam doa konin please ! 

@rmi5 is a senior member !!!

congrats !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> farda emtehan daram , faghat oomadam avataro avaz konam
> 
> vasam doa konin please !
> 
> @rmi5 is a senior member !!!
> 
> congrats !



Thanks buddy 
Hope you have a great exam tomorrow


----------



## Resurrection5782

Kheili khub shod v chat ro filter kardan.che dokhtara va pesarayi ke varede masael bihude nemishodan va zendegishun kharab nemishod.


----------



## rmi5

Resurrection5782 said:


> Kheili khub shod v chat ro filter kardan.che dokhtara va pesarayi ke varede masael bihude nemishodan va zendegishun kharab nemishod.



Ba'desh mikhaayd chi ra ban konid? khaabidan? ghaza khordan? ???
100 rahmat be talebaan


----------



## Resurrection5782

twilight said:


> *انا لله و انا الیه راجعون *
> *انا لله و انا الیه راجعون*
> *انا لله و انا الیه راجعون*
> *انا لله و انا الیه راجعون*
> *انا لله و انا الیه راجعون*
> 
> 
> بازرسان آژانس انرژی اتمی از صنایع موشکی ایران بازدید می‌کنند/ شش خواسته آژانس از ایران - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> انگلیس در بحث شیعه و سنی فعال است/ با توافق ژنو عملا غنی سازی متوقف می شود - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> بی احترامی هیات اروپایی به هاشمی رفسنجانی پاسخی درخور می طلبد - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> ماجرای عراق را دوباره تکرار می کنند و چندتا احمق هم دارند کشور رو دو دستی تقدیمشون می کنند ....
> اینم جناب مصلحی که حتی احمدی نژاد هم باهاش مشکل داشت ... حقیقت رو گفت
> 
> جناب هاشمی یعنی ارزشش رو داره که رئیس مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام ایران جلوی یک جنده ی اروپایی اینجور تحقیر بشه !؟
> 
> _________
> 
> همون با سرعت 9 کیلو بایت بسازم و چیزی رو نخونم ، صد شرف داره ...
> 
> البته می خواستم پست جناب
> era 925
> رو بدم ولیکن هنوز فرصتش رو نکردم ... دارم پروژه رو می نویسم ....
> 
> دو ترم وقت داشت ولیکن به صورت خودجوش تبدیلش کردن به یک ترم !!!! بنده هم آخر ترم متوجه شدم !!!



Dadash enghad joosh nazan donya arzesh nadare .  
Na faghat vase in 3 ta khabar begama kolan ziad narahat mishi



rmi5 said:


> Ba'desh mikhaayd chi ra ban konid? khaabidan? ghaza khordan? ???
> 100 rahmat be talebaan


Har chizi ke zarar dashte bashe bayad filter beshe.Taliban ro dust dari mituni beri Afghanistan zendegi koni


----------



## rmi5

Resurrection5782 said:


> Dadash enghad joosh nazan donya arzesh nadare .
> Na faghat vase in 3 ta khabar begama kolan ziad narahat mishi
> 
> 
> Har chizi ke zarar dashte bashe bayad filter beshe.Taliban ro dust dari mituni beri Afghanistan zendegi koni


man talebaan ra doust nadaaram, ounaa rouye dige ye face e shoma ha hastand.


----------



## spiderkiller

دوستان مستند جنگ جهانی 3 رو دیدید ؟ قبل از انتخابات دور دوم اوباما درست شده و با توجه به مطالبی که بیان میکنه مشخص هست که کاملا وابسته به جمهوری خواه های امریکا باشه اما نکاتی که در اون مطرح میکنه قابل تفکر هستن. برای مثال افزایش چند برابری نیرو های امریکا در اقیانوس ارام همچنین ایجاد 6 دفاع موشکی بین روسیه و اروپا در دوره اوباما از نکاتی هست که به اون اشاره میکنه. البته مشخصا اروپا از روسیه ترسی نداره چون روسیه دیگه اون نیروی تاثیر گذار در سطح جهانی و مخالف امریکا و غرب نیست ترس امریکا برای متحدان اروپاییش بیشتر به خاطر دستیابی گروه های تندروی خاورمیانه و شمال افریقا به موشک های میانبرد هست. اما به هر صورت من که بدم نمیاد جنگ تمدن های غرب و شرق رو ببینیم و تاریخ از هزاره سوم میلادی خودش مجدد نوشته بشه. وضعی که جهان پیدا کرده خیلی ناامید کننده است. البته نکاتی که در رابطه با جنگ سوم میگه ترسناک هستن مثل این نکته که در صورتی که جنگی اتفاق بیوفته و از سلاح های اتمی استفاده بشه دمای زمین حداقل به صورت میانگین 7 درجه کاهش پیدا میکنه که این یعنی دو درجه هم پایین تر از عصر یخبندان دوم همچنین از بین رفتن حداقل 50 درصد لایه اوزون . اما چیزی که مشخصه به نظرم عصر دوم زندگی بشری رو به پایان هست. البته مستند تبلیغاتیه بیشتر اما از مطالبی که بیان میکنه میشه نتیجه گیری های جالبی انجام داد.


----------



## Resurrection5782

rmi5 said:


> man talebaan ra doust nadaaram, ounaa rouye dige ye face e shoma ha hastand.


Avarin ke zehnet enghad khub kar mikone


----------



## rmi5

Resurrection5782 said:


> Avarin ke zehnet enghad khub kar mikone


alaan in tikke boud andaakhti?


----------



## spiderkiller

برخورد فیزیکی مثل تعطیل کردن و فیلتر کردن و فلان و فلان جواب معکوس میده. کار فرهنگی تاثیرش 1000 برابر هست. به نظر شما اگه فیس بوک و سایر مسائل فیلتر نبود ایا انقدر بازار فیلترشکن تو ایران داغ میشد ؟ اگه شبکه های پولی پخش فیلم ها و سریال های خارجی با محدودیت های سنی انجام میدادن کسی اصلا طرف ماهواره میرفت ؟ خب همین میشه دیگه ملت میرن ماهواره میگیرن باز مجبور میشیم برخورد فیزیکی کنیم. این مسائل تنش رو در جامعه بیشتر میکنه باید ازادی ها رو هدفمند کرد نه جلوی اون رو گرفت. این نظر شخصی منه به نظرم اینطوری بهتر و موثر تر جواب میگیریم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

spiderkiller said:


> دوستان مستند جنگ جهانی 3 رو دیدید ؟ قبل از انتخابات دور دوم اوباما درست شده و با توجه به مطالبی که بیان میکنه مشخص هست که کاملا وابسته به جمهوری خواه های امریکا باشه اما نکاتی که در اون مطرح میکنه قابل تفکر هستن. برای مثال افزایش چند برابری نیرو های امریکا در اقیانوس ارام همچنین ایجاد 6 دفاع موشکی بین روسیه و اروپا در دوره اوباما از نکاتی هست که به اون اشاره میکنه. البته مشخصا اروپا از روسیه ترسی نداره چون روسیه دیگه اون نیروی تاثیر گذار در سطح جهانی و مخالف امریکا و غرب نیست ترس امریکا برای متحدان اروپاییش بیشتر به خاطر دستیابی گروه های تندروی خاورمیانه و شمال افریقا به موشک های میانبرد هست. اما به هر صورت من که بدم نمیاد جنگ تمدن های غرب و شرق رو ببینیم و تاریخ از هزاره سوم میلادی خودش مجدد نوشته بشه. وضعی که جهان پیدا کرده خیلی ناامید کننده است. البته نکاتی که در رابطه با جنگ سوم میگه ترسناک هستن مثل این نکته که در صورتی که جنگی اتفاق بیوفته و از سلاح های اتمی استفاده بشه دمای زمین حداقل به صورت میانگین 7 درجه کاهش پیدا میکنه که این یعنی دو درجه هم پایین تر از عصر یخبندان دوم همچنین از بین رفتن حداقل 50 درصد لایه اوزون . اما چیزی که مشخصه به نظرم عصر دوم زندگی بشری رو به پایان هست. البته مستند تبلیغاتیه بیشتر اما از مطالبی که بیان میکنه میشه نتیجه گیری های جالبی انجام داد.



آفرين اشاره ى خوبى بود اين دقيقا وضعيتى هست که قبل از ظهور امام زمان (عج) رخ ميده اما اينجور که تو روايات اومده ايران ازش آسيب .چندانى نميبينه
اين لينک پيش بينى قرآن کريم درباره ى نابودى اسراييل در سال 2022 هست اگه با دقت بخونيش واقعا برات شگفت انگيزه.
احتمال سقوط اسراییل در سال 2022 میلادی



rmi5 said:


> alaan in tikke boud andaakhti?


نه داداش تعرىف بود


----------



## rmi5

Resurrection5782 said:


> احتمال سقوط اسراییل در سال 2022 میلادی



Ye soal e jeddi, shoma jeddi in mozakhrafaat ra baavar daari?
No offence, soaalam kaamelan jeddi hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Resurrection5782 said:


> آفرين اشاره ى خوبى بود اين دقيقا وضعيتى هست که قبل از ظهور امام زمان (عج) رخ ميده اما اينجور که تو روايات اومده ايران ازش آسيب .چندانى نميبينه
> اين لينک پيش بينى قرآن کريم درباره ى نابودى اسراييل در سال 2022 هست اگه با دقت بخونيش واقعا برات شگفت انگيزه.
> احتمال سقوط اسراییل در سال 2022 میلادی
> 
> 
> نه داداش تعرىف بود


داداش به نظرم سه نکته رو باید بگم. 
روایت کاملا صحیح و تایید شده داریم که به امام صادق میگن تاریخ ظهور امام زمان کی هست سه بار میگه تعیین کنندگان وقت دروغگویند. این یعنی هر گونه تعیین زمان برای ظهور امام دروغ هست.
نکته دوم اینکه میدونید اگه این اتفاق در سال 2022 نیوفتاد چی میشه ؟ نصف کسایی که این مطلب رو میخونن کلا اعجاز قران براشون زیر سوال میره نصفه دیگه سوء استفاده میکنن میگن بفرما دیدی همه این حرفا دروغه. گذاشتن این مطالب اصلا به صلاح نیست تعیین کردن وقت کار یهودی ها و پیروان انهاست که میخوان مردم دنیا رو سرگرم کنن شیعه نباید از این کارا بکنه.
نکته سوم هم اینکه به نظر تو الان مسلمانان جهان توان مقابله با تمام دنیا رو دارن و یا تا سال 2022 که جنگ اخرالزمان به وجود بیاد این توانایی رو پیدا میکنن که جلوی دنیا به ایستند ؟ مسلمان ها تا الان که سال 2014 است هیچ دشمنی به بزرگی خودشون ندارن انقدری که ما داریم از هم میکشیم هیچ جای دنیا اتفاق نیوفتاده چه طوری میخواییم کمتر از 10 سال متحد بشیم و دنیا رو در صلح فرو ببریم ؟ هدف من از قرار دادن اون مطلب درباره جنگ جهانی سوم این بود که بگم از نابود تمدن های قدرتمند فعلی خوشحال میشم چون فرصتی برای به قدرت رسیدن ما به وجود میاره.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

spiderkiller said:


> برخورد فیزیکی مثل تعطیل کردن و فیلتر کردن و فلان و فلان جواب معکوس میده. کار فرهنگی تاثیرش 1000 برابر هست. به نظر شما اگه فیس بوک و سایر مسائل فیلتر نبود ایا انقدر بازار فیلترشکن تو ایران داغ میشد ؟ اگه شبکه های پولی پخش فیلم ها و سریال های خارجی با محدودیت های سنی انجام میدادن کسی اصلا طرف ماهواره میرفت ؟ خب همین میشه دیگه ملت میرن ماهواره میگیرن باز مجبور میشیم برخورد فیزیکی کنیم. این مسائل تنش رو در جامعه بیشتر میکنه باید ازادی ها رو هدفمند کرد نه جلوی اون رو گرفت. این نظر شخصی منه به نظرم اینطوری بهتر و موثر تر جواب میگیریم.




برخورد نداشتن ىعنى اينکه ما شير مدفوع رو باز کنيم و بگيم کسى سراغش نره


----------



## spiderkiller

Resurrection5782 said:


> برخورد نداشتن ىعنى اينکه ما شير مدفوع رو باز کنيم و بگيم کسى سراغش نره


خب همین دیگه وقتی شیر رو باز کردی ملت دیدن چیزی که پشت شیر هست مدفوعه نه طلا اونوقت خودشون میبندنش نیازی نیست به زور ببندیمش.


----------



## Resurrection5782

spiderkiller said:


> داداش به نظرم سه نکته رو باید بگم.
> روایت کاملا صحیح و تایید شده داریم که به امام صادق میگن تاریخ ظهور امام زمان کی هست سه بار میگه تعیین کنندگان وقت دروغگویند. این یعنی هر گونه تعیین زمان برای ظهور امام دروغ هست.
> نکته دوم اینکه میدونید اگه این اتفاق در سال 2022 نیوفتاد چی میشه ؟ نصف کسایی که این مطلب رو میخونن کلا اعجاز قران براشون زیر سوال میره نصفه دیگه سوء استفاده میکنن میگن بفرما دیدی همه این حرفا دروغه. گذاشتن این مطالب اصلا به صلاح نیست تعیین کردن وقت کار یهودی ها و پیروان انهاست که میخوان مردم دنیا رو سرگرم کنن شیعه نباید از این کارا بکنه.
> نکته سوم هم اینکه به نظر تو الان مسلمانان جهان توان مقابله با تمام دنیا رو دارن و یا تا سال 2022 که جنگ اخرالزمان به وجود بیاد این توانایی رو پیدا میکنن که جلوی دنیا به ایستند ؟ مسلمان ها تا الان که سال 2014 است هیچ دشمنی به بزرگی خودشون ندارن انقدری که ما داریم از هم میکشیم هیچ جای دنیا اتفاق نیوفتاده چه طوری میخواییم کمتر از 10 سال متحد بشیم و دنیا رو در صلح فرو ببریم ؟ هدف من از قرار دادن اون مطلب درباره جنگ جهانی سوم این بود که بگم از نابود تمدن های قدرتمند فعلی خوشحال میشم چون فرصتی برای به قدرت رسیدن ما به وجود میاره.



داداش گل من اين پيش بينى توسط قرآن هست.ما هىچوقت به قدرت نميرسيم الان ثانيه شمار ظهور روشن شده.ما دهها روايت اتفاقات قبل از ظهور از معصومين داريم اگه قرار بود هيچ موقع زمان ظهور رو نزديک ندونيم هيچموقع اين روايات توسط معصومين گفته نميشد



spiderkiller said:


> خب همین دیگه وقتی شیر رو باز کردی ملت دیدن چیزی که پشت شیر هست مدفوعه نه طلا اونوقت خودشون میبندنش نیازی نیست به زور ببندیمش.


اومديم و وضعيت ما عين کشوراى غربى يا ترکيه شد اونموقع چى ؟


----------



## spiderkiller

Resurrection5782 said:


> داداش گل من اين پيش بينى توسط قرآن هست.ما هىچوقت به قدرت نميرسيم الان ثانيه شمار ظهور روشن شده.ما دهها روايت اتفاقات قبل از ظهور از معصومين داريم اگه قرار بود هيچ موقع زمان ظهور رو نزديک ندونيم هيچموقع اين روايات توسط معصومين گفته نميشد
> 
> 
> اومديم و وضعيت ما عين کشوراى غربى يا ترکيه شد اونموقع چى ؟


من نگفتم ظهور نزدیک نیست بلکه گفتم تعیین کردن زمان درست نیست یک جا شنیدم از 2000 نشانه ظهور فقط 5 تاش باقیمونده از کجا معلوم این 5 نشانه 2000 سال دیگه اتفاق نیوفته ؟ شایدم هفته دیگه ظهور اتفاق بیوفته من میگم کسی اطلاع نداره از زمان دقیقش
در مورد وضعیت کشور ما هم مگه الان ترکیه با کشورای غربی وضعیت مشابهی دارن ؟ همون کشور های غربی هم وضعیت مشابهی ندارن. وضعیت فرهنگی و ازادی ذهنی مردم فرانسه زمین تا اسمون با مردم انگلیس فرق میکنه. از طرفی هنجار های هلند اصلا با کل دنیا متفاوت هست. از اونور امریکا فرهنگی کلا از اروپا پایین تر هست اینا هیچ وجه مشترکی ندارن که برمیگرده به فرهنگ ذاتی مردمشون. از نظر من فرهنگ ذاتی مردم ما از همه ملت ها بالاتر هست پس اگه ازادی های اینچنینی اتفاق بیوفته مطمئن باش نه شکل ترکیه میشیم نه کشور های غربی چون ما در طول تاریخمون ثابت کردیم از نظر فرهنگی از تمام فرهنگ ها بالاتر هستیم چیزی که وارد ایران بشه رو تکامل میبخشیم ازش الگو نمیگیریم. اما محدودیت دقیقا باعث الگو برداری میشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@rmi5 @haman10

Bros, do you consider Seljuks as Irani originated ?



Resurrection5782 said:


> Seljuk turks were Irani and lived nearby caspian and aral sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Sinan said:


> @rmi5 @haman10
> 
> Bros, do you consider Seljuks as Irani originated ?



If they are not who are 30 million of iran ??
Turk kurd lor baluch arab all are irani.


----------



## -SINAN-

Resurrection5782 said:


> If they are not who are 30 million of iran ??



Okay, i think, i begin to understand you....

Than an other question are Seljuks are Persian originated ?


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Bros, do you consider Seljuks as Irani originated ?




If I remember right, they were originated from some Oghuz Turkish tribe in Caspian region.
Later, just like Ghaznavids, Persian became dominant language and culture and Turkmens were the backbone of their army, along many other groups.
They had great fighting spirits and were very good warriors, as is true for many other Turkish originated tribes and groups in history.

PS: Yep, I think I was right 



> The *Great Seljuq Empire* (Modern Turkish: Büyük Selçuklu Devleti; Persian:دولت سلجوقیان‎) was a medieval Turko-Persian, Sunni Muslim empire, originating from the _Qynyq_ branch of Oghuz Turks. The Seljuq Empire controlled a vast area stretching from the Hindu Kush to eastern Anatolia and from Central Asia to the Persian Gulf. From their homelands near the Aral sea, the Seljuqs advanced first into Khorasan and then into mainlandPersia before eventually conquering eastern Anatolia.
> 
> The Seljuq empire was founded by Tughril Beg in 1037 after the efforts by the founder of the Seljuq dynasty, Seljuq Beg, in the first quarter of the 11th century. Seljuq Beg's father was in a higher position in the Oghuz Yabgu State, and he gave his name to both the state and the dynasty. The Seljuqs united the fractured political scene of the Eastern Islamic world and played a key role in thefirst and second crusades. Highly Persianized in culture and language,the Seljuqs also played an important role in the development of the Turko-Persian tradition, even exporting Persian culture to Anatolia.The settlement of Turkic tribes in the northwestern peripheral parts of the empire, for the strategic military purpose of fending off invasions from neighboring states, led to the progressive turkicization of those areas.



Seljuq Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

Do you know any Iranian banks that offer interest payments in dollars? 
I've heard that it's possible. 

Some of them are offering 20% interest payments on a 1 year term. 

The problem would be the sanctions though. 

Gotta benefit from that shitty economy somehow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

@ 
*Resurrection5782*

سلام
عزیز دل برادر ، زمانی که صحبت می کنی ، حواس حرف هات رو داشته باش وگرنه بار بعدی جواب در شان بهت می دهم .... 

بعدش هم ، جوش زدن بنده به شما ربطی نداره .... 

در ضمن ، خیلی دلم می خواد بدونم منظورتون از این حرف کدوم بخش صبحت هام هست ... 



> Har chizi ke zarar dashte bashe bayad filter beshe.Taliban ro dust dari mituni beri Afghanistan zendegi koni



بار بعدی هم اگه جواب خواستی ، فارسی بنویس ...



Sinan said:


> Okay, i think, i begin to understand you....
> 
> Than an other question are Seljuks are Persian originated ?



we don't live in past .... but in our official history books , we read their history in schools .... in less than 2 pages .... 

actually , no one care about those bullshits anymore , except some racists .... most of people are busy with their daily problems and have no time for history and racism ...


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Actually, I live in the East coast, There are many asians in my university, but they are either chinese or korean. some of chinese socialize with others and are cool but most of them are not. I have had some contacts with koreans, and I have found them generally better than chinese. But, there are just in university, and in the city, you would see just an absolute minority of asians. the most significant minorities in the city are *blacks* and latin americans which are much cooler than asians in my mind



I think the correct terms is African Americans And yes, they are awesome. Muhammad ali was African American after all.

@rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Do you know any Iranian banks that offer interest payments in dollars?
> I've heard that it's possible.
> 
> Some of them are offering 20% interest payments on a 1 year term.
> 
> The problem would be the sanctions though.
> 
> Gotta benefit from that shitty economy somehow.



Actually they don't pay you that amount of interest on dollar accounts, it is much less. But the point is that there is no guarantee to return your money in dollar  They may want to return your money in Rial instead even if you have deposited dollars in your account.  Be very careful about it.



Ravi Nair said:


> I think the correct terms is African Americans And yes, they are awesome. Muhammad ali was African American after all.
> 
> @rmi5




honestly I don't like boxing and harsh sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

> دوستان مستند جنگ جهانی 3 رو دیدید ؟ قبل از انتخابات دور دوم اوباما درست شده و با توجه به مطالبی که بیان میکنه مشخص هست که کاملا وابسته به جمهوری خواه های امریکا باشه اما نکاتی که در اون مطرح میکنه قابل تفکر هستن. برای مثال افزایش چند برابری نیرو های امریکا در اقیانوس ارام همچنین ایجاد 6 دفاع موشکی بین روسیه و اروپا در دوره اوباما از نکاتی هست که به اون اشاره میکنه. البته مشخصا اروپا از روسیه ترسی نداره چون روسیه دیگه اون نیروی تاثیر گذار در سطح جهانی و مخالف امریکا و غرب نیست ترس امریکا برای متحدان اروپاییش بیشتر به خاطر دستیابی گروه های تندروی خاورمیانه و شمال افریقا به موشک های میانبرد هست. اما به هر صورت من که بدم نمیاد جنگ تمدن های غرب و شرق رو ببینیم و تاریخ از هزاره سوم میلادی خودش مجدد نوشته بشه. وضعی که جهان پیدا کرده خیلی ناامید کننده است. البته نکاتی که در رابطه با جنگ سوم میگه ترسناک هستن مثل این نکته که در صورتی که جنگی اتفاق بیوفته و از سلاح های اتمی استفاده بشه دمای زمین حداقل به صورت میانگین 7 درجه کاهش پیدا میکنه که این یعنی دو درجه هم پایین تر از عصر یخبندان دوم همچنین از بین رفتن حداقل 50 درصد لایه اوزون . اما چیزی که مشخصه به نظرم عصر دوم زندگی بشری رو به پایان هست. البته مستند تبلیغاتیه بیشتر اما از مطالبی که بیان میکنه میشه نتیجه گیری های جالبی انجام داد.



سلام
نگران بشریت نباش ...
این ها این مستندات رو با یک پس زمینه ی مادی گرایانه می نویسند که بر پایه فلسفه ی مدرن غربی و فلسفه ی حسی هست و به صورت خودکار نتیجه می گیرند که بشر داره خودش رو نابود می کنه

اگه خدا و اراده ش رو فاکتور بگیریم ، حرفشون درسته ولیکن خدا وعده داده که یک منجی خواهد آمد ....

از نظر بعضی اندیشمندان اسلامی و شیعی بشریت سه دوره داره 

دوران اساطیری - دوران کودکی بشر که خودش رو سرگرم اساطیر می کرده 
دوران علم و تجربه - دوران جوانی بشر که همراه با شهوت و خشونت و تحرک زیاد هست
دوران بلوغ بشریت - بشر از گذشته اش درس می گیره و ذهنش بازتر می شه و به سکون و آرامش می رسه 

فعلا ما در دوران جوانی بشریت هستیم که البته به نظر می رسه رو به پایانه .... 

____________

خودتون رو هم درگیر نشانه های ظهور نکنید .... تا حالا چند صد بار به نشانه ی مهدویت حرکت های عظیمی در جهان شده 

برای نمونه قیام مختار بر پایه ی مهدویت بود ( می گفت محمد بن حنفیه مهدی امت هست و من نایبش ... بعد از مرگ محمد بن حنفیه پیروانش گفتن مهدی نمی میره .... اینجا بود که مذهب کیسانیه پا به حیات گذاشت ) 

تا قیام های عباسیان و به وجود آمدن امپراطوری عباسی که بر پایه ی مهدویت بود ( در ابتاد با محمد بن عبدالله محض- فرزند امام حسن و داماد امام حسین که در کربلا بود و زخمی شده بود- بیعت کردند ولیکن بعدها عباسیان حکومت رو برداشتند و محمد بن عبدالله محض رو که قیام کرد رو کشتند ) 


کلا این مهدویت داستانی داره ... روایات اهل سنت هم بیشتر از مال شیعیان هست .... ولیکن این روز ها روش مانور نمی دهند چون نمی خواهند یک دولت شیعی فارس رو تبلیغ کنند چون مهدویت به همراه امام حسین ( ع) از نشانه های شیعیان هست ....

البته وهابیت با هر دوی این موضوع ها مشکل داره و این روشش بر خلاف سایر مذاهب سنی هست که هم به مهدویت به صورت کلی اعتقاد دارند و هم امام حسین ع رو مورد احترام می گذارند و دشمنانشان ( معاویه و یزید ) رو لعن می کنند ....


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> If I remember right, they were originated from some Oghuz Turkish tribe in Caspian region.
> Later, just like Ghaznavids, Persian became dominant language and culture and Turkmens were the backbone of their army, along many other groups.
> They had great fighting spirits and were very good warriors, as is true for many other Turkish originated tribes and groups in history.
> 
> PS: Yep, I think I was right
> 
> 
> 
> Seljuq Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I almost agree with @Serpentine 's post. ^^^^^^



Sinan said:


> @rmi5 @haman10
> 
> Bros, do you consider Seljuks as Irani originated ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> honestly I don't like boxing and harsh sports



Then you definitely will not like New Zealand.

@rmi5 

I forgot to mention, you know what's worse than coupled up friends when you are single?

Coupled up friends who are patronising. You know, the friends who tell you that you will find the right one, and then you want to die alone and miserable just to get back at them 

It's a weird place I am in. some days i think i am going to die alone, some days I am optimistic and say i am only 23 and has a long way to go.

The main issue is self confidence. I say to myself, be more confident, but it is easier said than done lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Actually they don't pay you that amount of interest on dollar accounts, it is much less. But the point is that there is no guarantee to return your money in dollar  They may want to return your money in Rial instead even if you have deposited dollars in your account.  Be very careful about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly I don't like boxing and harsh sports


ah I see, 

bikhial pas

There's a Ukrainian bank paying out 14.3% on a 3 month term deposit! lol

My savings are starting to grow and I don't know what to do with it. Savings accounts here pay 1% (2% if I'm lucky). I'm dead scared of the market so that's out. I'll probably save more in 2014 and buy a condo/house I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Then you definitely will not like New Zealand.
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> I forgot to mention, you know what's worse than coupled up friends when you are single?
> 
> Coupled up friends who are patronising. You know, the friends who tell you that you will find the right one, and then you want to die alone and miserable just to get back at them
> 
> It's a weird place I am in. some days i think i am going to die alone, some days I am optimistic and say i am only 23 and has a long way to go.
> 
> The main issue is self confidence. I say to myself, be more confident, but it is easier said than done lol.



I totally agree with post. The most annoying thing is their advices, it just make it worse
Yeah, definitely self confidence is the problem, and I believe that the only way to gain this required self confidence, is talking with girls, asking them out, .... So, experiencing this process is the best and only way to achieve the required skill and confidence, there is no other way in my opinion.



Abii said:


> ah I see,
> 
> bikhial pas
> 
> There's a Ukrainian bank paying out 14.3% on a 3 month term deposit! lol
> 
> My savings are starting to grow and I don't know what to do with it. Savings accounts here pay 1% (2% if I'm lucky). I'm dead scared of the market so that's out. I'll probably save more in 2014 and buy a condo/house I guess.



But be very careful about those foreign banks. check their rules, and rules of Canada before doing anything, and find some people who have actually deposited money in those banks. They may be fraud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> I totally agree with post. The most annoying thing is their advices, it just make it worse
> Yeah, definitely self confidence is the problem, and I believe that the only way to gain th*is required self confidence, is talking with girls, asking them out, .... So, experiencing this process is the best and only way to achieve the required skill and confidence*, there is no other way in my opinion.



Correct.

One last thing to add. Society, family, friends and media place certain expectations on you. And often, what your perception of how the outside world perceives you is the source of many self esteem issues. We are always constantly trying to fit in with the group. Anything that makes us stand out and undergo scrutiny makes us feel scared.

This might sound pessimistic, but there are who do die alone, but what matters more is how you deal with it.

Whether you end up being bitter and angry or attempt find peace with yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Correct.
> 
> One last thing to add. Society, family, friends and media place certain expectations on you. And often, what your perception of how the outside world perceives you is the source of many self esteem issues. We are always constantly trying to fit in with the group. Anything that makes us stand out and undergo scrutiny makes us feel scared.
> 
> This might sound pessimistic, but there are who do die alone, but what matters more is how you deal with it.
> 
> Whether you end up being bitter and angry or attempt find peace with yourself.



Yes, our close people and society have an enormous direct and indirect pressures on us in many different subjects, and also on this issue as well. I am not saying that These pressures are always good or bad, but they change our life in some extent whether we like it or not.
But, come on man, we are very young, no need to be worried about it. we are too young to be pessimistic


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Yes, our close people and society have an enormous direct and indirect pressures on us in many different subjects, and also on this issue as well. I am not saying that These pressures are always good or bad, but they change our life in some extent whether we like it or not.
> *But, come on man, we are very young, no need to be worried about it. we are too young to be pessimistic *



I have a saying. it goes something like this:

you should be a socialist in your 20's.

A capitalist in your middle age

And a fascist in your old age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I have a saying. it goes something like this:
> 
> you should be a socialist in your 20's.
> 
> A capitalist in your middle age
> 
> And a fascist in your old age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام
این مشکل شماست عزیز که متن رو تفسیر به رای می کنی ...

گفتم سه ساله فیلم ایرانی ندیدم ... ولیکن تو همین هفته بنده فیلم خارجی دیدم .... این 
end of mission

فیلم جالبی بود ... جاهایی می رفت که اون فیلم های پر زرق و برق هالیوودی نمی رفتند ....
برای دوست داران غرب فیلم خوبی بود ....

fall of white house 

هم دیدم ، فیلم متوسطی بود .... اون قسمتش که یارو اراده می کرد و حمله اتمی می کرد چیز جالبی بود .. فکر کنم تهران ، تبریز ، بندر عباس قرار بود بر فنا بروند .... 

برای خوش خیال ها فیلم جالبی هست .... بعد از دیدن اون فیلم به این نتیجه رسیدم که بمب اتمی واقعا برای ما واجبه .... 

________________________

البته بنده پول برای فیلم نمی دهم ...برادم از دوستاش می گیره می ریزه روی کامپیوتر ... بنده هم بیکارم و می بینم ... 

همون هالییودش هم فیلمهاش آبکی شده ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

twilight said:


> سلام
> این مشکل شماست عزیز که متن رو تفسیر به رای می کنی ...
> 
> گفتم سه ساله فیلم ایرانی ندیدم ... ولیکن تو همین هفته بنده فیلم خارجی دیدم .... این
> end of mission
> 
> فیلم جالبی بود ... جاهایی می رفت که اون فیلم های پر زرق و برق هالیوودی نمی رفتند ....
> برای دوست داران غرب فیلم خوبی بود ....
> 
> fall of white house
> 
> هم دیدم ، فیلم متوسطی بود .... اون قسمتش که یارو اراده می کرد و حمله اتمی می کرد چیز جالبی بود .. فکر کنم تهران ، تبریز ، بندر عباس قرار بود بر فنا بروند ....
> 
> برای خوش خیال ها فیلم جالبی هست .... بعد از دیدن اون فیلم به این نتیجه رسیدم که بمب اتمی واقعا برای ما واجبه ....
> 
> ________________________
> 
> البته بنده پول برای فیلم نمی دهم ...برادم از دوستاش می گیره می ریزه روی کامپیوتر ... بنده هم بیکارم و می بینم ...
> 
> همون هالییودش هم فیلمهاش آبکی شده ....



اگه بمب اتمى واجبه پس چرا ايران هميشه ميگه ما قصد به سمت بمب اتم رو رفتن نداريم چرا عين پاکستان نميسازه و خودشو خلاص کنه؟


----------



## twilight

Resurrection5782 said:


> اگه بمب اتمى واجبه پس چرا ايران هميشه ميگه ما قصد به سمت بمب اتم رو رفتن نداريم چرا عين پاکستان نميسازه و خودشو خلاص کنه؟



سلام
عزیز دل بنده ، بازم می گم ، پست ها رو تفسیر به رای نکن .... 

اولا گفتم از نظر من ( اصولا بنده کاره ای نیستم که بخوام به جای کسی حرف بزنم ) و بنده حرفم تو همین محدوده ی میز کامپیوترم بیشتر بُرد و بُرش نداره .... 

ثانیا بین حرف تا عمل خیلی فاصله هست .... 

ثالثا ، باز یک بحث منطقی پیش میاد که اگه بخوایم بمب اتم بسازیم ، حداقل باید بمب های با قدرت 1 مگاتن بسازیم ، ، موشک قاره پیما بسازیم اونم چند ده تا ( هر موشک قاره پیما هم هزینه ی سنگین داره ) ، سیستم ماهوار ه ای می خوایم .... زیردریایی اتمی می خوایم .... و هزار تا چیز دیگه ... 

تازه تمام این ها رو که ساختیم ، سر هم 10-20 تا بمب اتم داریم ..... که حتی هزینه ی نگه داریشون هم خودش هیهات هست ( بودجه ی سال 93 وزارت دفاع می شه 667 میلیون دلار ... که خیلییش خرج حقوق کارمند و ساخت گلوله ی کلاش و امقالهم می شه !!! ) 

به جاش آمریکا و غرب همین حالا چند هزارتا بمب آماده دارند .... 

بنابراین به این نتیجه می رسیم که بهشون بهانه برای حمله ی پیش دستانه ( دکترین رسمی دفاعیشون ) ندیم 

از لحاظ دینی هم این موضوع مطرح می شه که آیا حق داریم یک شهر رو یکجا قتل و عام کنیم با بمبی مثل بمب اتم !؟

_______________________________


کلا زمانی که می خوای یک کار کنی ، باید تمام ابعاد قضیه رو در نظر گرفت ....



Resurrection5782 said:


> اگه بمب اتمى واجبه پس چرا ايران هميشه ميگه ما قصد به سمت بمب اتم رو رفتن نداريم چرا عين پاکستان نميسازه و خودشو خلاص کنه؟



سلام
عزیز دل بنده ، بازم می گم ، پست ها رو تفسیر به رای نکن .... 

اولا گفتم از نظر من ( اصولا بنده کاره ای نیستم که بخوام به جای کسی حرف بزنم ) و بنده حرفم تو همین محدوده ی میز کامپیوترم بیشتر بُرد و بُرش نداره .... 

ثانیا بین حرف تا عمل خیلی فاصله هست .... 

ثالثا ، باز یک بحث منطقی پیش میاد که اگه بخوایم بمب اتم بسازیم ، حداقل باید بمب های با قدرت 1 مگاتن بسازیم ، ، موشک قاره پیما بسازیم اونم چند ده تا ( هر موشک قاره پیما هم هزینه ی سنگین داره ) ، سیستم ماهوار ه ای می خوایم .... زیردریایی اتمی می خوایم .... و هزار تا چیز دیگه ... 

تازه تمام این ها رو که ساختیم ، سر هم 10-20 تا بمب اتم داریم ..... که حتی هزینه ی نگه داریشون هم خودش هیهات هست ( بودجه ی سال 93 وزارت دفاع می شه 667 میلیون دلار ... که خیلییش خرج حقوق کارمند و ساخت گلوله ی کلاش و امقالهم می شه !!! ) 

به جاش آمریکا و غرب همین حالا چند هزارتا بمب آماده دارند .... 

بنابراین به این نتیجه می رسیم که بهشون بهانه برای حمله ی پیش دستانه ( دکترین رسمی دفاعیشون ) ندیم 

از لحاظ دینی هم این موضوع مطرح می شه که آیا حق داریم یک شهر رو یکجا قتل و عام کنیم با بمبی مثل بمب اتم !؟

_______________________________


کلا زمانی که می خوای یک کار کنی ، باید تمام ابعاد قضیه رو در نظر گرفت ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

راستى آقا رضا فيلماى ارزشى که ميبينى ممنون ميشم اسماشونو اينجا بگى


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Do you know any Iranian banks that offer interest payments in dollars?
> I've heard that it's possible.
> 
> Some of them are offering 20% interest payments on a 1 year term.
> 
> The problem would be the sanctions though.
> 
> Gotta benefit from that shitty economy somehow.




Isn't that taking advantage of the turbulent situation...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

يکى از اتفاقاتى که قبل از ظهور ميفته فتنه اى است که از شرق عليه غرب بلند ميشه مثل بچه شتر رام نشده آروم هم نميگيره.و باعث جنگ جهانى سوم ميشه.تو روايات امده اين جنگ باعث کشته شدن 2/3 مردم کره ى زمين ميشه.البته همشون مستقيما با جنگ نميرن بلکه با تبعات حاصل از جنگ مثل مريضى و سرما

*امام باقر عليه السلام نقل شده كه فرمود:*

*« اهل شرق و غرب با يكديگر اختلاف پيدا مي كنند, آري و اهل قبله نيز)مسلمانان( و مردم با ترسو وحشتِ طاقت فرسائي روبرو خواهند شد وبه همان حال بسر برده تا زمانيكه منادي از آسمان ندا دهد. زماني كه بانگ زد پس كوچ كنيد, كوچ»*

*امام صادق عليه السلام فرمود:*

*» اين أمر نخواهد بود تا دو سوم مردم از بين بروند. سئوال كرديم وقتي دو سوم مردم از بين رفتند پس چه كسي باقي مي ماند؟ حضرت فرمود: آيا دوست نداريد كه در يك سوم باقي مانده باشيد؟«6

امام صادق عليه السلام روايت شده است كه فرمود:

«پيشاپيش قائم دو نوع مرگ وجود دارد يكي مرگ سرخ و ديگري مرگ سفيد, تا از هر هفت نفر, پنج نفر از بين بروند»9

از امام باقرعليه السلام روايت شده كه فرمود:

« قائم قيام نمي كند مگر در پي ترس و وحشت و زلزله ها و فتنه و آشوب و بلاهايي كه مردم گرفتار آن شوند كه پيش از آن گرفتار طاعون و بعد از آن, جنگ و خونريزي بين اعراب و مردم ايجاد اختلاف بين مردم و پراكندگي در دين شان و دگرگوني احوال آنان, بگونه ايكه در اثر مشاهدة بجان هم افتادنِ مردم و يكديگر را خوردن, هر كس در صبح و شام, آرزوي مرگ مي نمايد»3
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

*ورود گردشگران ایرانی به مصر ممنوع شد *



> وزیر گردشگری مصر اعلام کرد که این کشور پرونده گردشگری ایران را به طور کامل بسته است و گردشگران ایرانی را در لیست "ممنوع الورود" های خود قرار داد.
> 
> به گزارش عصر خبر، "هشام زعزوع" در گفتگو با شبکه خبری العربیه اظهار داشت: بستن پرونده گردشگری ایران در راستای مخالفت مردمی با این موضوع و همچنین مواضع دو کشور صورت گرفته است.
> 
> وی افزود: پرونده گردشگری ایران را بستیم و پرونده گردشگری ترکیه را باز کردیم. از هر توریستی که تابعیت ترکیه را داشته باشد در خاک مصر به شدت استقبال می کنیم.
> 
> زعزوع اضافه کرد: گردشگری همچون صنعت های دیگر رابطه ای با مواضع حکومت های کشورها ندارد و نمی توان توریست را به دلیل تابعیتش یا مواضع حکومت کشورش از ورود به مصر بازداشت. ملت ترکیه هیچ ربطی به مواضع اردوغان درباره انقلاب مصر ندارد.
> 
> وی در ادامه گفت: هم اکنون حدود 245 هتل در مصر میزبان توریست ها از کشورهای مختلف هستند.
> 
> زعزوع مدتی پیش در اظهاراتی اعلام کرد که روابط گردشگری تهران – قاهره به دلایل مربوط به امنیت ملی متوقف شده است.
> 
> بعد از قطع روابط چندین ساله مصر و ایران، پس از کناره گیری حسنی مبارک از قدرت در قاهره، پروازهای گردشگری ایران به مصر آغاز شدند.
> 
> این اتفاقات با انتقادات گسترده ای از سوی تندروهای مذهبی و سازمان امنیت مصر روبرو شدند.
> 
> دولت مصر در واکنش به این انتقادها چند ماه پیش دادن ویزا به ایرانیان را متوقف کرد اما در مارس 2013 بار دیگر این کار را از سر گرفت.
> 
> از سرگیری روابط گردشگری تهران و قاهره بار دیگر با انتقادات گسترده روبرو شد تا جایی که مخالفان این روابط به منزل حافظ منافع ایران در قاهره حمله کردند و شعارهایی توهین آمیز علیه ایران و تشیع سر دادند.
> 
> سرانجام وزیر گردشگری مصر اعلام کرد که تورهای گردشگری ایرانیان تا ماه ژوئن بیشتر ادامه پیدا نمی کنند و از این پس گردشگران ایرانی به مصر نمی آیند.




جای احمدی نژاد و انصار و آقایان خالی.

قسمتهایی که قرمز کرده ام را دوستان توجه کنند، *ربطی به مواضع حکومت های کشورها ندارد*، می دانید که این به چه معناست؟

پولهای آینده نوش جانشان، سفره ای است رنگین از طرف ایران که با هرچه فحش و توهین و نمک نشناسی جمع نمی شود که هیچ، افزایش هم پیدا می کند.

ایران و ملت ایران فدای یک تار موی این برادران..


----------



## Resurrection5782

Uhuhu said:


> *ورود گردشگران ایرانی به مصر ممنوع شد *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جای احمدی نژاد و انصار و آقایان خالی.
> 
> قسمتهایی که قرمز کرده ام را دوستان توجه کنند، *ربطی به مواضع حکومت های کشورها ندارد*، می دانید که این به چه معناست؟
> 
> پولهای آینده نوش جانشان، سفره ای است رنگین از طرف ایران که با هرچه فحش و توهین و نمک نشناسی جمع نمی شود که هیچ، افزایش هم پیدا می کند.
> 
> ایران و ملت ایران فدای یک تار موی این برادران..



سلفى هاى وهابى اونجا ضد ايرانن کاريش نميشه کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

emtehan ridam ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Uhuhu said:


> *ورود گردشگران ایرانی به مصر ممنوع شد *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جای احمدی نژاد و انصار و آقایان خالی.
> 
> قسمتهایی که قرمز کرده ام را دوستان توجه کنند، *ربطی به مواضع حکومت های کشورها ندارد*، می دانید که این به چه معناست؟
> 
> پولهای آینده نوش جانشان، سفره ای است رنگین از طرف ایران که با هرچه فحش و توهین و نمک نشناسی جمع نمی شود که هیچ، افزایش هم پیدا می کند.
> 
> ایران و ملت ایران فدای یک تار موی این برادران..



از پست شما که بگذریم . وقتی برخود عرب ها با ایرانیا رو نه تنها در زمان حال بلکه در طول تاریخ می بینم آرزو می کردم که ای کاش اسلامی وجود نداشت تا هیچ وجه اشتراکی با این قوم نداشتیم .



haman10 said:


> emtehan ridam ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> از پست شما که بگذریم . وقتی برخود عرب ها با ایرانیا رو نه تنها در زمان حال بلکه در طول تاریخ می بینم آرزو می کردم که ای کاش اسلامی وجود نداشت تا هیچ وجه اشتراکی با این قوم نداشتیم .



khialet rahat !!! eslam vajhe eshterak maa nist !!! 

yani be nazaret sar boridan joze eslame ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام
البته اون موضوع جناب محمود خودش یکی از اشتباهات ایشان بوده و هست ... تو کشوری که راه راه راست می روند و هر کس رو ظن شیعه بهش پیدا کند برای کشتنش نقشه می کشند ، فرستادن مردمی که به شیعه معروفند ، حماقت هست ؛ فکر هم نکنم گردشگری از ایران تو این دو سال به اونجا رفته باشه ....

بگذریم ولیکن شما به جای اینکه از جناب احمدی نژاد ایراد بگیری .... بیا از این ایراد بگیر



> به گزارش عصر خبر، "هشام زعزوع" در گفتگو با شبکه خبری العربیه اظهار داشت:* بستن پرونده گردشگری ایران* در راستای مخالفت مردمی با این موضوع و *همچنین مواضع دو کشور صورت گرفته است*.
> 
> وی افزود: پرونده گردشگری ایران را بستیم و پرونده گردشگری ترکیه را باز کردیم. از هر توریستی که تابعیت ترکیه را داشته باشد در خاک مصر به شدت استقبال می کنیم.
> 
> زعزوع اضافه کرد:* گردشگری همچون صنعت های دیگر رابطه ای با مواضع حکومت های کشورها ندارد* و نمی توان توریست را به دلیل تابعیتش یا مواضع حکومت کشورش از ورود به مصر بازداشت. ملت ترکیه هیچ ربطی به مواضع اردوغان درباره انقلاب مصر ندارد.



این آقا توی یک مصاحبه ، دو موضوع کاملا مخالف رو می گه ... یک به خاطر مواضع ایران ، ایرانی ها رو ممنوع الورود کرده ... بعد با 180 درجه چرخش می گه ... گردشگری ربطی به مواضع کشورها ندارد ....


به هر حال اینها دارند سالانه ده ها میلیارد دلار کمک مالی از اعراب می گیرند پس طبق خواسته ی اونها عمل می کنند ....

قرار نیست هر کی هر چی کرد ، بگیم مشکل از ماست ...



> پولهای آینده نوش جانشان، سفره ای است رنگین از طرف ایران که با هرچه فحش و توهین و نمک نشناسی جمع نمی شود که هیچ، افزایش هم پیدا می کند.



این پول های آینده رو از کجا آوردی !؟ 
پول گذشته هم نداشتیم که بخوایم پول آینده بهشون بدیم .... 

عجب .... سندی داری یا داری از روی غرض حرف می زنی 


> از پست شما که بگذریم . وقتی برخود عرب ها با ایرانیا رو نه تنها در زمان حال بلکه در طول تاریخ می بینم آرزو می کردم که ای کاش اسلامی وجود نداشت تا هیچ وجه اشتراکی با این قوم نداشتیم .



شیطان در قلبت نفوذ کدره ... آرزو می کنی اسلام نباشه چون با عده ای مشکل داری !؟

الله اکبر ....


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> emtehan ridam ......



lol movafagh bashi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> lol movafagh bashi



mamnun az lotfetoon baro bach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> mamnun az lotfetoon baro bach









chi mamnun mamnun mikoni ?!!!

mage naridi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

S00R3NA said:


> از پست شما که بگذریم . وقتی برخود عرب ها با ایرانیا رو نه تنها در زمان حال بلکه در طول تاریخ می بینم آرزو می کردم که ای کاش اسلامی وجود نداشت تا هیچ وجه اشتراکی با این قوم نداشتیم .



اينو به فرض محال خوب اومدى کفاره ما مسلمونا هم تو دنيا اينه که با اينا وجه اشتراک داريم.
پيامبر (ص) فرمودند اگر من تو هر قومى جز اعراب مبعوث مى شدم اعراب هرگز ايمان نمياوردن.
تو يه حديث ديگم فرمودند من از اعراب هستم اما آنها از من نيستند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Resurrection5782 said:


> يکى از اتفاقاتى که قبل از ظهور ميفته فتنه اى است که از شرق عليه غرب بلند ميشه مثل بچه شتر رام نشده آروم هم نميگيره.و باعث جنگ جهانى سوم ميشه.تو روايات امده اين جنگ باعث کشته شدن 2/3 مردم کره ى زمين ميشه.البته همشون مستقيما با جنگ نميرن بلکه با تبعات حاصل از جنگ مثل مريضى و سرما
> 
> *امام باقر عليه السلام نقل شده كه فرمود:*
> 
> *« اهل شرق و غرب با يكديگر اختلاف پيدا مي كنند, آري و اهل قبله نيز)مسلمانان( و مردم با ترسو وحشتِ طاقت فرسائي روبرو خواهند شد وبه همان حال بسر برده تا زمانيكه منادي از آسمان ندا دهد. زماني كه بانگ زد پس كوچ كنيد, كوچ»*
> 
> *امام صادق عليه السلام فرمود:*
> 
> *» اين أمر نخواهد بود تا دو سوم مردم از بين بروند. سئوال كرديم وقتي دو سوم مردم از بين رفتند پس چه كسي باقي مي ماند؟ حضرت فرمود: آيا دوست نداريد كه در يك سوم باقي مانده باشيد؟«6
> 
> امام صادق عليه السلام روايت شده است كه فرمود:
> 
> «پيشاپيش قائم دو نوع مرگ وجود دارد يكي مرگ سرخ و ديگري مرگ سفيد, تا از هر هفت نفر, پنج نفر از بين بروند»9
> 
> از امام باقرعليه السلام روايت شده كه فرمود:
> 
> « قائم قيام نمي كند مگر در پي ترس و وحشت و زلزله ها و فتنه و آشوب و بلاهايي كه مردم گرفتار آن شوند كه پيش از آن گرفتار طاعون و بعد از آن, جنگ و خونريزي بين اعراب و مردم ايجاد اختلاف بين مردم و پراكندگي در دين شان و دگرگوني احوال آنان, بگونه ايكه در اثر مشاهدة بجان هم افتادنِ مردم و يكديگر را خوردن, هر كس در صبح و شام, آرزوي مرگ مي نمايد»3*



سلام
و البته اینجا یک چیز مشخصه ، تو محدوده ی ظهور چنین چیزهایی کم رخ می ده یعنی توی خاورمیانه چنین مرگهایی کم رخ می ده

چرا !؟

مرگ سفید و سرخ خودش یک معما برای شیعیان بوده ( مثل همون معمای چگونگی صحبت کردن امام زمان از مکه با کل دنیا که یک عده راه افسانه زدند و گفتن صدای حضرت به خواست خدا چنان بلند می شه که تمام مردم دنیا می شنوندش و از این جور چیزها .... حالا مسئله برای ما حل شده ... حضرت از تکنولوژی های ارتباطی استفاده می کنه ) 

زمانی که بمب اتم آمد ، این مرگ سفید و سرخ هم مشخص شده .... 

جنگ اتمی رخ می ده و احتمالا به جزو خاورمیانه ، روم ( اروپا ) و ترکستان ( به احتمال زیاد مراد روسیه ی فعلی است ) بقیه ی جاها به شدت صدمه می بینند .... 

خب ولی اینجا سوال هست که چطور مسلمین از این واقعه جان سالم به درد می برند و جزو یک سوم هستند !؟ به خاطر اینکه سلاح های مخرب دارند که دشمن جرات نمی کنه بهشون حمله کنه یا به خاطر دوری از جنگ !؟

این سوال اساسی است .... 

نکته ی مهم : ظهور برای کل دنیاست ، نه فقط برای شیعیان یا ایرانی ها ... ما ظهور رو هم بچه بازی کردیم و به جای تلاش برای عوض کردن وضعمون تو دنیا ، مثل آدم های عقده ای دعا می کنیم که امام بیاد و دشمنامون رو برامون بزنه ....

در واقع ما برای ظهور دعا نمی کنیم ، از روی ضعف برای خودمون دعا می کنیم و چه دعاهای باطلی ..... 
__________________________________

اینجا یک مطلبی دارم در مورد ظهور که اتفاقا دیشب نوشتم ... برگرفته از نوشته های استاد مطهری هست .... 


مهدویت یک فلسفه ی بزرگ جهانی - بامداد


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> emtehan ridam ......



mobaarak baasheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

حالا همه اعراب شده اند وهابی؟

حرف شما کاملا درست و همه ی آنها وهابی و غیر مسلمان، چرا ایران از دهان مردم خودش می گیرد و از منافع ملی خودش می زند و به حلق اینها می ریزد؟ اینها که دشمن هستند پس چرا 35 سال است میلیاردها دلار به جیب اینها ریخته اند و منافع ملی ایران را فدای آرمانهای آنها کرده اند؟

یک ضرب المثلی هست برای همه ی ما

،
*آینه گر نقش تو بنمود راست،

خود شکن، آینه شکستن خطاست*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

> در انتخابات کاندیداهای متعددی وجود داشتند که تا آخر با هم رقابت کردند. اگر همه آنها فقط روی مسأله تحریم و گرانی و مسائل اقتصادی تکیه می‌کردند، تمام عالم می گفتند آمریکا کاملا پیروز شد، چون اینها دیگر از انقلاب‌شان دست برداشتند، و دیگر اسمی از اسلام و انقلاب و ارزش های انقلابی از جمله مقاومت در برابر این زیاده خواهی ها نمی برند، همه کاندیداها می گفتند گرانی، تحریم، آشتی با همه، اگر قضاوت این بود که نقشه اسرائیل و آمریکا کاملا پیروز شده بود و می گفتند این نفس‌های آخری است که انقلاب اسلامی می کشد، یک فشار دیگر بیاوریم کارش تمام است.
> 
> ما احساس می‌کردیم در چنین شرایطی یک کاندیدایی هم باید باشد که دم از ارزش های انقلابی بزند، حالا رأی بیاورد یا نیاورد، اگر رأي آورد چه بهتر، و اگر نیاورد لااقل یک تریبونی داشته باشد تا در عالم مطرح شود که یکی از کاندیداها برجستگی اش به عنصر مقاومت است و هنوز هم از ارزش های اسلامی دفاع می‌کند. طبیعی است اگر این جریانات عیناً تکرار بشود، باز هم رفتار ما تکرار خواهد شد، ‌باز هم ما کاندیدایی معرفی می‌کنیم که از ارزش های انقلابی حمایت کند، چه پیروز شود چه نشود، این خودش یکی از اهداف است. اینهایی که دنبال نتیجه هستند، ‌اصلا خود این نتیجه است.
> 
> همین الان با کمی عقب نشینی ثابت شد که اینها روز به روز دارند مطمئن می‌شوند که تحریم‌ها اثر کرده و بیشتر فشار می‌آورند. اگر این وضع از قبل بود به طور کلی فاتحه ما را می‌خواندند، ‌تحریم‌ها را چند برابر می‌کردند، هر نوع فشاری به ما وارد می‌کردند و با تبلیغاتشان دنیا را پر می‌کردند که فکر انقلابی شکست خورد و دیگر کسی در ایران توجهی به این تفکرات ندارد. حالا ما پیروزیم یا شکست خوردیم؟


----------



## twilight

Uhuhu said:


> حالا همه اعراب شده اند وهابی؟
> 
> حرف شما کاملا درست و همه ی آنها وهابی و غیر مسلمان، چرا ایران از دهان مردم خودش می گیرد و از منافع ملی خودش می زند و به حلق اینها می ریزد؟ اینها که دشمن هستند پس چرا 35 سال است میلیاردها دلار به جیب اینها ریخته اند و منافع ملی ایران را فدای آرمانهای آنها کرده اند؟
> 
> یک ضرب المثلی هست برای همه ی ما
> 
> ،
> *آینه گر نقش تو بنمود راست،
> 
> خود شکن، آینه شکستن خطاست*



سلام
الله اکبر از این همه مغلطه ...
داری در مورد مصر صحبت می کنی ، بنابراین در مورد مصر صحبت می کنم و بعد از حرفم نتیجه می گیری در مورد تمامی اعراب صحبت کردم !؟
به خدا هنوز زنده ام ....

در ضمن ، در مصر جمعیتی هستند بنام سلفیون که اگه از وهابیون عربستان ذهنشان بسته تر نباشه و تعصب شدید و غلطشون بیشتر نباشه ، کمتر نیست ....
حتی دولت صد در صد سکولار نظامی های مصر هم جرات نمی کنه با این جماعت سلفی که تحت عنوان حزب النور هست در بیافته واین سلفیون مصر از اعقاب یکی هستند به نام صلاح الدین ایوبی که از بزرگترین افتخاراتش قتل عام فاطمیون مثل هست

___________________________________________________________________________

می شه دقیقا این زدن از منافع ملی رو برام مصداق بیاری ... شکر خدا توی خاورمیانه یک حزب الله هست و یک حماس ، حماس رو این سه ، چهار ساله که بهش پول ندادیم ( دادیم به جبهه ای اسلامی که جماعت کوچک و صد در صد جهادی هست ) شد علیه ما ...

در ضمن میلیارد ها دلار رو سند بیار ... من قبولش دارم ولی سند ها ، نری حرفهای وزارت خارجه ی آمریکا و بی بی سی و منافقین خلق رو که همشون دشمنیشون آشکاره رو برایم بیاری ...

در ضمن این برای آرمان امثال بنده هست نه آرمان اعراب .. . جای دوری نریم ، اعراب هم از امثال بنده بیشتر از امثال شما بدشون میاد ، چون اعتقاد دارند دین اسلام فقط مختص خودشون هست و دین نژادشون هست ولیکن وجود امثال بنده می شه خاری در چشمهاشون ....

__________________

بنده خودم رو تو آئینه می بینم ولیکن شمائید که یک عکس یکی دیگر رو زدید به آئینه و دارید ادعا می کنید بی نقصید و از همه بهتر می دونید و از همه بیشتر برای ملت و کشور دلتون می تپه ( که البته تاریخ شکست ها و ذلت های خجالت باری که امثال شما به این کشور تحمیل کردند رو به یاد داره ) 

از شعرها هم سوء استفاده نکنید ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

twilight said:


> سلام



سلام،بنده با شما پس از صحبت قبلی و ناتمام گذاشتن آن کاری ندارم و پستهایتان را نمی بینم.جواب من در مورد پست دیگر دوستان بود نه شما گرامی، شما لطف کنید ابتدا جواب پست بنده را در صحبت قبلی من با شما بدهید،
سپس اینجا در خدمتتان خواهم بود.

فحش و توهین و برچسب زدن و حمله ی شخصی بدون پشتوانه را همچون پست بالا به عنوان اسپم در نظر گرفته و کماکان پستهایتان قابل دیدن نخواهد بود.


----------



## twilight

Uhuhu said:


> سلام،بنده با شما پس از صحبت قبلی و ناتمام گذاشتن آن کاری ندارم و پستهایتان را نمی بینم. شما لطف کنید ابتدا جواب پست بنده را در صحبت قبلی من با شما بدهید،
> سپس اینجا در خدمتتان خواهم بود.
> 
> فحش و توهین و برچسب زدن و حمله ی شخصی بدون پشتوانه را همچون پست بالا به عنوان اسپم در نظر گرفته و کماکان پستهایتان قابل دیدن نخواهد بود.



سلام

عزیز دل بنده ، شما داری در مورد مصر صحبت می کنی ، در مورد مصر بهت جواب می دم ، بعد از جواب من به این نتیجه می رسی که در مورد کل اعراب دارم حرف می زنم .... اگه این مغلطه نیست ، پس چیه !؟


----------



## Ostad

دوستان شب یلدا خوش .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Resurrection5782

Uhuhu said:


> حالا همه اعراب شده اند وهابی؟
> 
> حرف شما کاملا درست و همه ی آنها وهابی و غیر مسلمان، چرا ایران از دهان مردم خودش می گیرد و از منافع ملی خودش می زند و به حلق اینها می ریزد؟ اینها که دشمن هستند پس چرا 35 سال است میلیاردها دلار به جیب اینها ریخته اند و منافع ملی ایران را فدای آرمانهای آنها کرده اند؟
> 
> یک ضرب المثلی هست برای همه ی ما
> 
> ،
> *آینه گر نقش تو بنمود راست،
> 
> خود شکن، آینه شکستن خطاست*




مطمعن باش ما اگه عليه اسراييل نميجنگيديم اسراييل الان تا شيراز پيش اومده بود.
شما هميشه فاز منفي ميدي و بديهيات رو زير سؤال ميبري



Ostad said:


> دوستان شب یلدا خوش .



شب يلداي همگي خوش ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> عزیز دل بنده ، شما داری در مورد مصر صحبت می کنی ، در مورد مصر بهت جواب می دم ، بعد از جواب من به این نتیجه می رسی که در مورد کل اعراب دارم حرف می زنم .... اگه این مغلطه نیست ، پس چیه !؟



عرض کردم خدمت شما جناب تویلایت،
بنده پس از بحث نا تمام گذشته پستهای شما را نمی بینم،

جواب من در مورد پست دوستان دیگر بود که اعراب را وهابی دونسته اند و ... نه حرف شما.


----------



## Resurrection5782

Uhuhu said:


> عرض کردم خدمت شما جناب تویلایت،
> بنده پس از بحث نا تمام گذشته پستهای شما را نمی بینم،
> 
> جواب من در مورد پست دوستان دیگر بود که اعراب را وهابی دونسته اند و ... نه حرف شما.



من گفتم تو مصر يه جمعيت زيادي سلفي و وهابي هستند

سلفيها از وهابي ها هم خطرناك ترن ...


----------



## Uhuhu

Resurrection5782 said:


> مطمعن باش ما اگه عليه اسراييل نميجنگيديم اسراييل الان تا شيراز پيش اومده بود.
> شما هميشه فاز منفي ميدي و بديهيات رو زير سؤال ميبري
> 
> 
> 
> شب يلداي همگي خوش ...




به چه صورت ؟ چرا در دوره ی چند دهه ای شاه و دیکتاتور سابق به این عمل دست نزد؟ چرا با ایران دست اتحاد داد و برنامه برای بمب اتمی ایران داشتند؟

مورد دوم هم اینکه اگر بر فرض صحبت شما درست باشد، این موضوع اولویت دارد یا ادعای جزایر 3 گانه امارات؟ اینکه خطرش بسیار بیشتر و نزدیک تر و اولویتدار تر است. اسرائیل که نه صحبتی کرده بود و نه برنامه ای داشت و نه دست به عملی زده بود شما اعتقاد به جنگ تمام عیار علیه آن دارید.،
امارات که دست روی تمامیت ارضی و جزایر ما گذاشته و به طور رسمی و آشکار علیه ما اقدام می کند را دیگر باید چه کار کنیم؟ به طبع باید چند برابر موضعی که علیه اسرائیل گرفته ایم علیه آنها داشته باشیم ولی چرا نداریم؟ همین طور عراق و یا دولت باکو.


----------



## Resurrection5782

twilight said:


> سلام
> و البته اینجا یک چیز مشخصه ، تو محدوده ی ظهور چنین چیزهایی کم رخ می ده یعنی توی خاورمیانه چنین مرگهایی کم رخ می ده
> 
> چرا !؟
> 
> مرگ سفید و سرخ خودش یک معما برای شیعیان بوده ( مثل همون معمای چگونگی صحبت کردن امام زمان از مکه با کل دنیا که یک عده راه افسانه زدند و گفتن صدای حضرت به خواست خدا چنان بلند می شه که تمام مردم دنیا می شنوندش و از این جور چیزها .... حالا مسئله برای ما حل شده ... حضرت از تکنولوژی های ارتباطی استفاده می کنه )
> 
> زمانی که بمب اتم آمد ، این مرگ سفید و سرخ هم مشخص شده ....
> 
> جنگ اتمی رخ می ده و احتمالا به جزو خاورمیانه ، روم ( اروپا ) و ترکستان ( به احتمال زیاد مراد روسیه ی فعلی است ) بقیه ی جاها به شدت صدمه می بینند ....
> 
> خب ولی اینجا سوال هست که چطور مسلمین از این واقعه جان سالم به درد می برند و جزو یک سوم هستند !؟ به خاطر اینکه سلاح های مخرب دارند که دشمن جرات نمی کنه بهشون حمله کنه یا به خاطر دوری از جنگ !؟
> 
> این سوال اساسی است ....
> 
> نکته ی مهم : ظهور برای کل دنیاست ، نه فقط برای شیعیان یا ایرانی ها ... ما ظهور رو هم بچه بازی کردیم و به جای تلاش برای عوض کردن وضعمون تو دنیا ، مثل آدم های عقده ای دعا می کنیم که امام بیاد و دشمنامون رو برامون بزنه ....
> 
> در واقع ما برای ظهور دعا نمی کنیم ، از روی ضعف برای خودمون دعا می کنیم و چه دعاهای باطلی .....
> __________________________________
> 
> اینجا یک مطلبی دارم در مورد ظهور که اتفاقا دیشب نوشتم ... برگرفته از نوشته های استاد مطهری هست ....
> 
> 
> مهدویت یک فلسفه ی بزرگ جهانی - بامداد



تو روايات گفته شده مسلمونا به ويژه ايرانيا ازش آسيب چنداني نمبينن و اين جنگ بين شرق و غربه
چين روسيه امريكا اروپا



Uhuhu said:


> به چه صورت ؟ چرا در دوره ی چند دهه ای شاه و دیکتاتور سابق به این عمل دست نزد؟ چرا با ایران دست اتحاد داد و برنامه برای بمب اتمی ایران داشتند؟
> 
> مورد دوم هم اینکه اگر بر فرض صحبت شما درست باشد، این موضوع اولویت دارد یا ادعای جزایر 3 گانه امارات؟ اینکه خطرش بسیار بیشتر و نزدیک تر و اولویتدار تر است. اسرائیل که نه صحبتی کرده بود و نه برنامه ای داشت و نه دست به عملی زده بود شما اعتقاد به جنگ تمام عیار علیه آن دارید.،
> امارات که دست روی تمامیت ارضی و جزایر ما گذاشته و به طور رسمی و آشکار علیه ما اقدام می کند را دیگر باید چه کار کنیم؟ به طبع باید چند برابر موضعی که علیه اسرائیل گرفته ایم علیه آنها داشته باشیم ولی چرا نداریم؟ همین طور عراق و یا دولت باکو.



جزاير سه گانه كجا فلسطين كجا.
امريكا و اسراييل با تجهيز كردن ايران ميخاستن سال 80 شاه به صدام ضد اسراييلي حمله كنه و از اون ورم اسراييل و امريكا خاور ميانه رو تا فرات درو كنن


----------



## Uhuhu

Resurrection5782 said:


> تو روايات گفته شده مسلمونا به ويژه ايرانيا ازش آسيب چنداني نمبينن و اين جنگ بين شرق و غربه
> چين روسيه امريكا اروپا
> 
> 
> 
> جزاير سه گانه كجا فلسطين كجا.
> امريكا و اسراييل با تجهيز كردن ايران ميخاستن سال 80 شاه به صدام ضد اسراييلي حمله كنه و از اون ورم اسراييل و امريكا خاور ميانه رو تا فرات درو كنن



مگه قرار نبود تا شیراز بیایند؟
ما که خودمان با خون خودمان با بدبختی با صدام ضد اسرائیلی جنگیدیم و نقشه ی آمریکا و اسرائیلی که شما فرمودید را اجرا کردیم که.

جزایر که بدن اصلی ایران و نظام اسلامی شما و حاکمیت آن هست از فلطسین کم ارزش تر است؟
پس شما قبول دارید که ایران و منافع آن و تمامیت ارضی ان و ثروت و خون مردم ایران همه فدای یک تار موی فلسطین؟
چون فلسطین کجا و تمامیت ارضی ایران کجا.


----------



## Resurrection5782

Uhuhu said:


> مگه قرار نبود تا شیراز بیایند؟
> ما که خودمان با خون خودمان با بدبختی با صدام ضد اسرائیلی جنگیدیم و نقشه ی آمریکا و اسرائیلی که شما فرمودید را اجرا کردیم که.
> 
> جزایر که بدن اصلی ایران و نظام اسلامی شما و حاکمیت آن هست از فلطسین کم ارزش تر است؟
> پس شما قبول دارید که ایران و منافع آن و تمامیت ارضی ان و ثروت و خون مردم ایران همه فدای یک تار موی فلسطین؟
> چون فلسطین کجا و تمامیت ارضی ایران کجا.



اولا جزاير ماله ماس حالا هر چه قدم امارات بگه.
دوما صدام جنگ عليه ايران رو شروع كرد وميخاست جنوب و غرب ايران رو از ايران جدا كنه و تا تهرانم بياد. 
سوما همين شاه شما سال 70 بحرين رو از ايران جدا كرد و اگر الان ما بحرين رو داشتيم 70% خليج .فارس جزء آب هاي ساحلي ايران بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> chi mamnun mamnun mikoni ?!!!
> 
> mage naridi ?



ghorboonet beram ke enghad omid midi


----------



## spiderkiller

سلام
بعضی از دوستان خیلی اعراب رو جدی میگیرن. کل اعراب روی همدیگه به غیر از مصر حداکثر بتونن تا 20 سال دیگه این وضع رو داشته باشن اینا خودشون دارن خودشون رو نابود میکنن. وضعیت بهداشتی اعراب به حدی افتضاح هست که وزارت بهداشت انگلیس اعلام کرده بود تا سال 2020 یک عرب روی کره زمین نیست که به نوعی مشکل قند نداشته باشه. حالا همینو حساب کنید و برید جلو . اعراب به شدت دارن بدون ساختن زیرساخت فقط تکنولوژی میخرن و بعضی از دوستان هم میگن به به و چه چه . یعنی واقعا ارزش داره طرف نفتش رو بده اف 22 بخره ؟ من اصلا حرفی راجع به خود ما نمیزنما نیایید مقایسه کنید من دارم روش اعراب رو میگم که وضعیتشون الان به چه صورت هست. همین امارات غیر از یکی دو شهرش بقیه شهرهاش اب خوردنشون هنوز مثل 100 سال پیش تامین میشه. اعراب با پول نفتشون چه زیرساختی درست کردن ؟ دقیقا برعکس یهودی ها. اونا با پولاشون در تمام دنیا زیرساخت های عظیمی ایجاد کردن که همین عامل هم باعث شده چنین قدرتی پیدا کنن. درضمن با توجه به وضع موجود اگر دولت سوریه سقوط کنه شک نکنید جنگی بین عربستان و یک کشوری مثل روسیه یا هند به وجود میاد این که میگم هند دلیل داره . روسیه دیگه نمیتونه ببینه متحداش دارن به راحتی از صحنه سیاسی حذف میشن و مستقیم خودش اقدام میکنه. با حذف عربستان در جنگ عملا اعرابی که الان تمام قدرتشون به صادر کردن تروریست هست نابود میشن. اونوقت دیگه اماراتی نخواهد بود که بخواد ادعایی بکنه برای مالکیت جزایر سه گانه. ای کاش میشد فقط برای 1 دقیقه وضعیت جهان رو در 100 ساله اینده ببینیم. مطمئنن چیز های جالبی وجود خواهد داشت

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

spiderkiller said:


> سلام
> بعضی از دوستان خیلی اعراب رو جدی میگیرن. کل اعراب روی همدیگه به غیر از مصر حداکثر بتونن تا 20 سال دیگه این وضع رو داشته باشن اینا خودشون دارن خودشون رو نابود میکنن. وضعیت بهداشتی اعراب به حدی افتضاح هست که وزارت بهداشت انگلیس اعلام کرده بود تا سال 2020 یک عرب روی کره زمین نیست که به نوعی مشکل قند نداشته باشه. حالا همینو حساب کنید و برید جلو . اعراب به شدت دارن بدون ساختن زیرساخت فقط تکنولوژی میخرن و بعضی از دوستان هم میگن به به و چه چه . یعنی واقعا ارزش داره طرف نفتش رو بده اف 22 بخره ؟ من اصلا حرفی راجع به خود ما نمیزنما نیایید مقایسه کنید من دارم روش اعراب رو میگم که وضعیتشون الان به چه صورت هست. همین امارات غیر از یکی دو شهرش بقیه شهرهاش اب خوردنشون هنوز مثل 100 سال پیش تامین میشه. اعراب با پول نفتشون چه زیرساختی درست کردن ؟ دقیقا برعکس یهودی ها. اونا با پولاشون در تمام دنیا زیرساخت های عظیمی ایجاد کردن که همین عامل هم باعث شده چنین قدرتی پیدا کنن. درضمن با توجه به وضع موجود اگر دولت سوریه سقوط کنه شک نکنید جنگی بین عربستان و یک کشوری مثل روسیه یا هند به وجود میاد این که میگم هند دلیل داره . روسیه دیگه نمیتونه ببینه متحداش دارن به راحتی از صحنه سیاسی حذف میشن و مستقیم خودش اقدام میکنه. با حذف عربستان در جنگ عملا اعرابی که الان تمام قدرتشون به صادر کردن تروریست هست نابود میشن. اونوقت دیگه اماراتی نخواهد بود که بخواد ادعایی بکنه برای مالکیت جزایر سه گانه. ای کاش میشد فقط برای 1 دقیقه وضعیت جهان رو در 100 ساله اینده ببینیم. مطمئنن چیز های جالبی وجود خواهد داشت








Age vaghean be in arajif eteghad dari vaghean mokhet mayoobe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Abii said:


> Age vaghean be in arajif eteghad dari vaghean mokhet mayoobe.


البته من که جلوی بعضی ها دارم درس پس میدم اما میشه بفرمایید کدوم بخشش اراجیف هست ؟ اها یادم اومد شرکت اپل داره توی امارات کنترل میشه اینم یادم رفته بود بنز از ذات در عربستان سعودی بنیان گذاری شده . یعنی شما واقعا فکر میکنید این عربا زیرساختی گذاشتن واسه خودشون ؟ بله قطعا مغز من معیوبه در مقابل مغز های پیشرفته بعضی از دوستان

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

spiderkiller said:


> البته من که جلوی بعضی ها دارم درس پس میدم اما میشه بفرمایید کدوم بخشش اراجیف هست ؟ اها یادم اومد شرکت اپل داره توی امارات کنترل میشه اینم یادم رفته بود بنز از ذات در عربستان سعودی بنیان گذاری شده . یعنی شما واقعا فکر میکنید این عربا زیرساختی گذاشتن واسه خودشون ؟ بله قطعا مغز من معیوبه در مقابل مغز های پیشرفته بعضی از دوستان



اين آبى يه حروم.. .جوابشو ندى بهتره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> ghorboonet beram ke enghad omid midi



narahat nabash , manam mesle khodetam . tafavot tu ine ke man az avale term khundam mioftam to ya nakhundi ya shabe emtehani hasti .

uni ke misuze manam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Age vaghean be in arajif eteghad dari vaghean mokhet mayoobe.



dobare shoro kardi mard tike ?

on a broad scale , u make me estefragh .



S00R3NA said:


> narahat nabash , manam mesle khodetam . tafavot tu ine ke man az avale term khundam mioftam to ya nakhundi ya shabe emtehani hasti .
> 
> uni ke misuze manam .



akhe to miduni darso ba che "d" minevisan ? 

man 15 saale daram shabo rouz dars mikhoonam taze toye yek daneshgah darage 2 ghabould shodam be zoor .

shoma "mohandesa" shab mikhabin sobh bidar mishin sharif avordin @Serpentine @rmi5 

berid baba bezarin baad biad !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> dobare shoro kardi mard tike ?
> 
> on a broad scale , u make me estefragh .
> 
> 
> 
> akhe to miduni darso ba che "d" minevisan ?
> 
> man 15 saale daram shabo rouz dars mikhoonam taze toye yek daneshgah darage 2 ghabould shodam be zoor .
> 
> shoma "mohandesa" shab mikhabin sobh bidar mishin sharif avordin @Serpentine @rmi5
> 
> berid baba bezarin baad biad !!




hehe .

man kardani sarasari karaj ghabul shodam , karshenasi sarasari nbud majbur shodam beram azad vagar na alan mesle dustan poz midadim asasi . 

bebin , az shukhi ke begzarim , daneshgah mohem nist , mohem talashe khodete . momkene behtarin ostada tuye daneshgahhaye daraje 1 dars bedan vali age to donbale dars bashi mituni jobran koni va movafagh beshi . khoda ro shokr enghad teknology pishraft karde ke jozvehaye behtarin asatid ro ham mishe tu net gir avord .

man khodam tamame jozveham , ketaba va ... ro az inja down mikonam انجمن تخصصی عمران مای سیویل

to ham tu net begard , ehtemalan ye forum marbut be reshtat peyda mikoni ke kheili kheili mofid mitune bashe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

To @All
mishe lotfan enghad bahse darso, emtehano, az in cherto perta ro inja nakonid
ah ah daram bala miyaram dige.
baba ye kam dava konid man bekhoonam hal konam. be ham fohsh bedid. aghayede hamdigaro maskhare konid va makhsoosan yadetoon bashe ke be zoor dar rastaye tasbit aghayede khodetoon pafeshari konid. ba in akhari kheyli hal mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@haman10 

Mate, do you know if Gulen (the guy in the video) quoting from Kuran ?

His arabic speech begins at 2:35


----------



## Falon

Islam shall be the winner said:


> To @All
> mishe lotfan enghad bahse darso, emtehano, az in cherto perta ro inja nakonid
> ah ah daram bala miyaram dige.
> baba ye kam dava konid man bekhoonam hal konam. be ham fohsh bedid. aghayede hamdigaro maskhare konid va makhsoosan yadetoon bashe ke be zoor dar rastaye tasbit aghayede khodetoon pafeshari konid. ba in akhari kheyli hal mikonam.



Islam shall be the winner looooool... inam shod esm ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Falon said:


> Islam shall be the winner looooool... inam shod esm ?


ina az vahabiya efrati taran baba

Amsale ina faghad to Afghanistano pakistan peyda mishe. Nemidoonam kodom olaghi elamiye pakhsh kard to military.ir ke in bishora sareshoon zir andakhtan oomadan. Eyne ghoshoone moghol rikhtan inja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Bazam ke ridin
25 billion do se sal pish dadin be torkiye, hala 87 billion. Ba in pool Irano mishod abad kard. Ye akhoond zade to sene 30 salege dastresi be 87 billion dollar dare, oon vaght shomaha sathe zendegitoon ye rade az afrighaiya balatare. 

------------------------
*87 billion euros in suspicious transfers from Iran*
17 December 2013 /FAZLI MERT, İSTANBUL
Reza Zerrab, an Iranian-Azeri businessman who is among those detained on Tuesday in an investigation of alleged bribery linked to public tenders, is accused of being involved in irregular money transactions, mostly from Iran, that total some 87 billion euros, sources from the İstanbul Police Department told Today's Zaman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Abii said:


> Bazam ke ridin
> 25 billion do se sal pish dadin be torkiye, hala 87 billion. Ba in pool Irano mishod abad kard. Ye akhoond zade to sene 30 salege dastresi be 87 billion dollar dare, oon vaght shomaha sathe zendegitoon ye rade az afrighaiya balatare.
> 
> ------------------------
> *87 billion euros in suspicious transfers from Iran*
> 17 December 2013 /FAZLI MERT, İSTANBUL
> Reza Zerrab, an Iranian-Azeri businessman who is among those detained on Tuesday in an investigation of alleged bribery linked to public tenders, is accused of being involved in irregular money transactions, mostly from Iran, that total some 87 billion euros, sources from the İstanbul Police Department told Today's Zaman.



hokoomate agha o ien harfha?! man ke bavar nemikonam, ien nezame adle velaiio elahie, mage mishe yeki az fasedtarin hokoomathaye tooye toole tarikh bashe?! ien nazam pake, boro tobe kon, ien nezame paake elahie.


یلدا بلندترین شب سال نیست! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Uhuhu said:


> hokoomate agha o ien harfha?! man ke bavar nemikonam, ien nezame adle velaiio elahie, mage mishe yeki az fasedtarin hokoomathaye tooye toole tarikh bashe?! ien nazam pake, boro tobe kon, ien nezame paake elahie.
> 
> یلدا بلندترین شب سال نیست! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك



vaghean kasif tarin mojodate donya hezbollahiyaye Iran va vahabiyaye arab hastan. Collecsiooni az ahmagh tarin va fased tarin ensanhayi ke tahala koreye zamin be khodesh dide. Regime akhoondie Iran va regime akhoondiye arabestanam har do hasele hamin mojodan.

Tanha rahesh jange. Omidvaram eghtesade amrica har che zoodtar bargarde be dorane talaish va GOP dobare biyad to ghodrat. Har do etefagh dare miofte. Eghtesade amrica ke be sorat dare bar migarde be dorane talaish (darsade bikari dare miofte va in mah "stimulus spending" ro belakhare vaisoondan) va GOP benazar miad ke election cycle badi miad to ghodrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Takaavar

فاک. الان این پول تکلیفش چیه، توسط ترکیه مصادره میشه؟


----------



## New

marci @Abii joon, shoma lotf dari pesaram.
Ajerokomollahenshaallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

biyayn inja be man ray bedin 

Troll of the year 2013 POLL

@Islam shall be the winner @mohsen @rmi5 @Ostad @ResurgentIran and otherz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> biyayn inja be man ray bedin
> 
> Troll of the year 2013 POLL
> 
> @Islam shall be the winner @mohsen @rmi5 @Ostad @ResurgentIran and otherz



Alaan ya'ni khoshhaali ke tou list e troll ha hasti?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Alaan ya'ni khoshhaali ke tou list e troll ha hasti?!!!



maloome ke khoshhalam !!!

een yani inke tanha kasi ke tooneste besoozoonateshoon manam 

soooz be delet !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> maloome ke khoshhalam !!!
> 
> een yani inke tanha kasi ke tooneste besoozoonateshoon manam
> 
> soooz be delet !!



albatte man ham tou in listam: 
PDF Annual Awards 2013 | Page 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> albatte man ham tou in listam:
> PDF Annual Awards 2013 | Page 6



khob een yani inke az postat khosheshoon oomade dige ! 

motmaen nistam khoob bashe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> khob een yani inke az postat khosheshoon oomade dige !
> 
> motmaen nistam khoob bashe





khob , vali to fe'lan kheyli aghabi  ye 9 ta vote kam daari ta be elis beresi. age mikhaay, be Abii begou ke behet ra'y bede. I think he would definitely do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> khob , vali to fe'lan kheyli aghabi  ye 9 ta vote kam daari ta be elis beresi. age mikhaay, be Abii begou ke behet ra'y bede. I think he would definitely do it



eh , khob man khodam goftam biyan ray bedin dige !! 

and p.s you are taking everything serious  i mean the least important thing in one's life would be the things that happen to him in forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> eh , khob man khodam goftam biyan ray bedin dige !!
> 
> and p.s you are taking everything serious  i mean the least important thing in one's life would be the things that happen to him in forum



I am going to sleep. 
see you guys tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I am going to sleep.
> see you guys tomorrow.



night night !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

> صالحی: آژانس حق بازدید از صنایع نظامی و موشکی را ندارد معاون رئیس جمهوری و رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی تأکید کرد: بازرسان آژانس نه تنها حق بازدید از صنایع نظامی و موشکی را ندارند، بلکه وظیفه‌ای در این خصوص بر عهده آنان نیست.
> روابط عمومی سازمان انرژی اتمی روز گذشته در جوابیه‌ای به برخی اخبار منتشر شده با عنوان «بازرسان آژانس انرژی اتمی از صنایع موشکی ایران بازدید می‌کنند» به نقل از «علی اکبر صالحی» پاسخ داد.
> در جوابیه روابط عمومی سازمان انرژی اتمی ضمن تشکر از همکاری رسانه‌های وزین کشور در انعکاس اخبار هسته‌ای، آمده است: با عنایت به اینکه یک یا دو سایت محلی با درج تیتر خبر «بازرسان آژانس انرژی اتمی از صنایع موشکی ایران بازدید می‌کنند»، موجب تشویش اذهان عمومی شده‌اند و برداشت صحیحی از سخنان علی اکبر صالحی معاون رئیس جمهوری و رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی ایران در مصاحبه خبری روز پنج‌شنبه 28 آذرماه جاری در قم نداشتند، توضیح زیر جهت تصحیح اخبار منتشره و تنویر افکار عمومی به آگاهی می‌رساند:
> «رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی ایران با رد اتهامات برخی کشورهای غربی مبنی بر انحراف برنامه هسته‌ای ایران، در جمع خبرنگاران اظهار داشت: با توجه به انواع بازرسی‌های آژانس و همکاری‌ها و شفاف‌سازی گسترده، این اتهامات بی‌اساس است.
> وی در پاسخ به سؤال یکی از خبرنگاران که پرسید آیا بازرسان از صنایع نظامی و موشکی کشور نیز بازدید می‌کنند؟ گفت: بازرسان آژانس چنین وظیفه و حقی ندارند؛ مرجعی در دنیا برای بازرسی از این تأسیسات وجود ندارد و معاهده‌ای هم در این زمینه نداریم و آژانس هم در جایگاهی نیست که این کار را انجام دهد.»
> پیش از این بهروز کمالوندی، سخنگوی سازمان انرژی اتمی نیز در گفتگو با خبرنگار سیاست خارجی فارس، اظهارات منسوب به آقای صالحی را تکذیب کرده بود.
> بهروز کمالوندی، سخنگوی سازمان انرژی اتمی نیز برخی اظهارات منتسب به علی‌اکبر صالحی، رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی مبنی بر امکان بازرسی بازرسان آژانس از صنایع نظامی و موشکی کشورمان را تکذیب کرد.
> به گفته کمالوندی، انتشار این خبر ناشی از اشتباه در پوشش خبر بوده و آقای صالحی چنین سخنی را نگفته است
> 
> روزنامه کیهان
> .



خشن‌ترین وزارت آلمان به مادر7کودک رسید +عکس - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

پایگاه خبری صبحانه آنلاین | تصادف عجیب خودرو با هواپیما در ایران/ درب ایرباس 320 کنده شد +عکس

دلایل طرح مجلسی‌ها برای انتقال پایتخت - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

http://media2.afsaran.ir/sip6Vu8_535.jpg

http://media2.afsaran.ir/siuA8oX_535.jpg
_________

با ۵ شبکه اجتماعی وطنی پرطرفدار آشنا شوید - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

سلام
اگه خدا بخواد و این تهرونی ها مغز چهارتا نماینده ی ساده لوح و منفعت طلب رو نزنند ... از شر مزخرفترین پایتخت ایران خلاص می شیم ...


----------



## twilight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Takaavar said:


> فاک. الان این پول تکلیفش چیه، توسط ترکیه مصادره میشه؟


25 billion dollare ghabli mosadere shod. 

Nooshe jooneshoon. Hadeaghal sarfe mardomeshoon mikonan. Daste akhoonda bood taghsimesh mikardan beyne sad ta grohake terroristi to lobnan va aragh.


----------



## twilight

آیا بهای گاز مصرفی باید افزایش یابد؟ - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

اینم جواب دولتی ها



> دوست عزیز همانطور که گفتید بهترین معیار برای مصرف انرژی کشورها Primary energy یا انرژی اولیه است که مصرف همه انرژیها معادل نفت است، بنا‌ بر این آمارBP:
> 
> ۱- کانادا با کمتر از نصف جمعیت ما ۵۰ درصد بیشتر از ایران مصرف انرژی داره یعنی‌ ۳۲۸ میلیون تن
> 
> ۲- آمریکا با ۵ برابر جمعیت ما بیش از ۱۰ برابر می‌‌انرژی مصرف درأه یعنی‌ ۲۳۰۰ میلیون تن
> 
> ۳- عربستان با یک سوم حمیت ما برابر ما مصرف انرژی داره یعنی‌ ۲۲۰ میلیون تن
> 
> ۴- چین با ۲۰ برابر جمعیت ما ۱۵ برابر ما مصرف انرژی داره که تازه چین از کشورهایی است که کمترین مصرف انرژی را داره، یعنی‌ کم کمتر از مصرف سرانه ما
> 
> ژاپن ، آلمان، بسیاری از کشورهای عربی‌ و... نیز ایز ایران مصرف بیشتری دارند، خوب است مسئولین وقتی‌ آماری را اعلام میکنند جامعه و کامل بحد نه انتخابی و ناقص



اینم بخش خصوصی ما که تو کار چاپیدن ملت هست



> جالب است، ترکیه و چین و همه کشورهای دنیا برای تولید سیمان خود گاز را مترمکبی ۷۰ سنت یعنی‌ ۲۰۰۰ تومن و گازوییل ۹ هزار تومانی به کارخانه سیمان خود می‌فروشد ولی ایران تقریبا گاز و را مجانی‌ به کارخانه سیمان میدهد ولی نرخ سیمان ترکیه تنها شاید ۲۰ درصد از ایران بیشتر باشد، در مورد پتروشیمی و سایر کارخانجات نیز همین است، تازه اهمه مالکین کارخانجات سیمان و پتروشیمی از دولت شکایت دارند که چرا از آنها حمایت نمیکند!



__________________________________________



> در همین حال سایت مشرق از واکنش منفی* روحانی* نسبت به این اظهارات خبر داده و نوشته است: شنیده‌ایم حسن روحانی از سخنان حجاریان مبنی بر اعطای اختیار انحلال مجلس به رئیس‌جمهور عصبانی شده و به اطرافیان خود گفته است: این حرف‌ها از نوع دوستی خاله‌خرسه است و محبت این آقایان به ما لطمه می‌زند... من پنج دوره در مجلس بوده‌ام. جایگاه مجلس نباید خدشه‌دار شود. فردا در انتخابات مجلس چگونه می‌شود مردم را دعوت به رای دادن کرد؟ مردم می‌گویند اینها رای ما را می‌خواهند برای در اختیار گرفتن مجلس برای دولت... ا*ین نوع تفکرات مثل تفکر مصدق است که مجلس را منحل کرد و چند ماه بعد سرنگون شد... * طرفداران دولت اعتدال به سخنان حجاریان پاسخ دهند.


----------



## Abii

Az dast nadin


----------



## The SiLent crY

آقا جریان این ضراب چیه ؟


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> آقا جریان این ضراب چیه ؟



این آقا پسر یکی از قدیمی ترین تاجر های فرش تو ایران هستش که با ایبرو (عکس اولی)خواننده ترک ازدواج کرده حالا هم به اتهام پول شویی گرفتنش.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> این آقا پسر یکی از قدیمی ترین تاجر های فرش تو ایران هستش که با ایبرو (عکس اولی)خواننده ترک ازدواج کرده حالا هم به اتهام پول شویی گرفتنش.



چه ربطی به ایران داره حالا ؟

با دولت کار می کرده ؟ یا خودجوش پولشویی کرده ؟


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> چه ربطی به ایران داره حالا ؟
> 
> با دولت کار می کرده ؟ یا خودجوش پولشویی کرده ؟


هنوز معلوم نیست ولی با توجه به مبلغ به احتمال 99 درصد با دولت یا یکی از آقازاده ها همکاری میکرده
به هر حال در هر دو صورت قانون تحریم ها رو نقض کرده.

ربطش هم اینه که اگه ثابت بشه پول ماله دولت بوده معنیش تو ترکیه اینه که دولت ایران داشته به حزب حاکم رشوه میداده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> @haman10
> 
> Mate, do you know if Gulen (the guy in the video) quoting from Kuran ?
> 
> His arabic speech begins at 2:35



It's not quran, he is praying, because of his accent and crying people i couldnt underestand some words,for example he is saying : allah, swear to mohammad ( prophet) help us, give us victory and .... similar words. it's Do'a.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> هنوز معلوم نیست ولی با توجه به مبلغ به احتمال 99 درصد با دولت یا یکی از آقازاده ها همکاری میکرده
> به هر حال در هر دو صورت قانون تحریم ها رو نقض کرده.
> 
> ربطش هم اینه که اگه ثابت بشه پول ماله دولت بوده معنیش تو ترکیه اینه که دولت ایران داشته به حزب حاکم رشوه میداده



هر کی میرسه داره یه سیخی تو ملت ولایتمدار ما می کنه .

اون از زمان احمدی نژاد این از حالا .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> چه ربطی به ایران داره حالا ؟
> 
> *با دولت کار می کرده ؟ یا خودجوش پولشویی کرده ؟*


Akhe in che soaliye to mikoni?

Ghaziyeye 120 BILLION DOLLAR poole (87 billion euro). Iran kole foroshe naftesh dar sal 50-60 billion dollare. Khob maloome kare dollate. 

In 120 billion to har keshvare dige bood tabdil mishod be ye trillion dollar. In pool bahash mishe chand generation maghz tolid kard, sadha billion dollar kala tolid kard, hezaran kare omrani kard...

Shekasti dige vase tarafdaraye regime akhoondi. 

Nooshe joonetoon. 

Mardome Ahvaz daran injoor zendegi mikonan ke in haroom zadeha 120 billion poolo mofti bedan taghdiam ye keshvare dige. Hala hey say konid tojih konid. 











World Health Organization (bakhshi az UN) havaye Ahvaz ro sami tarin to donya elam karde. Ye mosht shahre digeye Iranam to in list dokoon baz kardan, faghad Ahvaz nist.



> The southwest Iranian city of Ahvaz walked away with the unfortunate distinction of having the highest measured level of airborne particles smaller than 10 micrometers.


WHO: Iran, South Asia worst for city air pollution - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Akhe in che soaliye to mikoni?
> 
> Ghaziyeye 120 BILLION DOLLAR poole (87 billion euro). Iran kole foroshe naftesh dar sal 50-60 billion dollare. Khob maloome kare dollate.
> 
> In 120 billion to har keshvare dige bood tabdil mishod be ye trillion dollar. In pool bahash mishe chand generation maghz tolid kard, sadha billion dollar kala tolid kard, hezaran kare omrani kard...
> 
> Shekasti dige vase tarafdaraye regime akhoondi.
> 
> Nooshe joonetoon.
> 
> Mardome Ahvaz daran injoor zendegi mikonan ke in haroom zadeha 120 billion poolo mofti bedan taghdiam ye keshvare dige. Hala hey say konid tojih konid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Health Organization (bakhshi az UN) havaye Ahvaz ro sami tarin to donya elam karde. Ye mosht shahre digeye Iranam to in list dokoon baz kardan, faghad Ahvaz nist.
> 
> 
> WHO: Iran, South Asia worst for city air pollution - Yahoo News




هر جا پای یک کثافت کاری در دنیا در میان است، نام جمهوری اسلامی میدرخشد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

این اقا با بابک زنجانی هم در ارتباط بوده، این افراد کسانی هستند که از طرف نظام مامور بوده اند تحریمها را دور بزنند و پول انتقال دهند. چون دولت ایران تحریم است و قدرت فروش و انتقال پول ندارد این افراد با حساب شخصی نفت و یا ... می فروختند و انتقال پول می دادند. در این بین هم سودهای میلیارد دلاری نصیب خودشان می شد.
اطلاع دارید که ایران با ترکیه تبادل گاز و طلا می کرد. یعنی به ازای گاز فروخته شده طلا وارد می کردیم،
این رضا ضراب یک شرکت در ترکیه تاسیس کرد که 46 درصد مقدار طلای فروخته شده به ایران را این شرکت به ایران فروخت.
در موضوعات مختلف نیز این گونه به دور زدن تحریم کمک کرده اند و رشوه داده اند و سود و پول بیت المال را به واسطه این دلالی گری بالا کشیده اند..

بابک زنجانی هم جدا از فروش نفت ایران، در زمینه هواپیمایی هم فعالیت می کند. همین شرکت قشم ایر که به مانند اخبار سراسری تبلیغات در صداو سیما پخش می کرد صاحبش همین بابک زنجانی است، همین فرد صاحب اولین شرکت هواپیمایی خصوصی ترکیه هم است(انور ایر).

حالا رابطه ی بابک زنجانی را با مرتضوی ببینید.

آن زمان که خاوری لو رفت خیلی ها می دانستند که او انگشت کوچیکه بوده است که به علت زد و بند ها داخلی از دایره پرتش کردند بیرون، همان طور که امروز می خواهند مرتضوی را کله پا کنند. خاوری بارش رو بست و فرار کرد کانادا و دیگر از این همه جنجال خودش را خلاص کرد و دیگر به مانند مرتضوی این جور درگیر نشده است.

تا 2 سال پیش 3 هزار میلیارد تومان بزرگترین اختلاس و دزدی و فساد اقتصادی تاریخ جمهوری اسلامی شناخته می شد و ملت این عدد را باور نمی کردند. ولی حالا این 3 هزار میلیارد تومان در مقابل 87 میلیارد یورو و دیگر رقم های نجومی افراد مختلف و ناشناس دیگر به مانند صدقه می ماند.

طرف در ترکیه میلیون میلیون دلار به مقامات می داده است انگاری در حال نذری دادن است، پولی برایش به حساب نمی آمده است..

اینها تنها تعدادی از این افراد هستند، کسان دیگری هم هستند که در کشورهای دیگر به همین منوال کار صورت می دهند و هنوز ناشناس مانده اند و لو نرفته اند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Uhuhu said:


> این اقا با بابک زنجانی هم در ارتباط بوده، این افراد کسانی هستند که از طرف نظام مامور بوده اند تحریمها را دور بزنند و پول انتقال دهند. چون دولت ایران تحریم است و قدرت فروش و انتقال پول ندارد این افراد با حساب شخصی نفت و یا ... می فروختند و انتقال پول می دادند. در این بین هم سودهای میلیارد دلاری نصیب خودشان می شد.
> اطلاع دارید که ایران با ترکیه تبادل گاز و طلا می کرد. یعنی به ازای گاز فروخته شده طلا وارد می کردیم،
> این رضا ضراب یک شرکت در ترکیه تاسیس کرد که 46 درصد مقدار طلای فروخته شده به ایران را این شرکت به ایران فروخت.
> در موضوعات مختلف نیز این گونه به دور زدن تحریم کمک کرده اند و رشوه داده اند و سود و پول بیت المال را به واسطه این دلالی گری بالا کشیده اند..
> 
> بابک زنجانی هم جدا از فروش نفت ایران، در زمینه هواپیمایی هم فعالیت می کند. همین شرکت قشم ایر که به مانند اخبار سراسری تبلیغات در صداو سیما پخش می کرد صاحبش همین بابک زنجانی است، همین فرد صاحب اولین شرکت هواپیمایی خصوصی ترکیه هم است(انور ایر).
> 
> حالا رابطه ی بابک زنجانی را با مرتضوی ببینید.
> 
> آن زمان که خاوری لو رفت خیلی ها می دانستند که او انگشت کوچیکه بوده است که به علت زد و بند ها داخلی از دایره پرتش کردند بیرون، همان طور که امروز می خواهند مرتضوی را کله پا کنند. خاوری بارش رو بست و فرار کرد کانادا و دیگر از این همه جنجال خودش را خلاص کرد و دیگر به مانند مرتضوی این جور درگیر نشده است.
> 
> تا 2 سال پیش 3 هزار میلیارد تومان بزرگترین اختلاس و دزدی و فساد اقتصادی تاریخ جمهوری اسلامی شناخته می شد و ملت این عدد را باور نمی کردند. ولی حالا این 3 هزار میلیارد تومان در مقابل 87 میلیارد یورو و دیگر رقم های نجومی افراد مختلف و ناشناس دیگر به مانند صدقه می ماند.
> 
> طرف در ترکیه میلیون میلیون دلار به مقامات می داده است انگاری در حال نذری دادن است، پولی برایش به حساب نمی آمده است..
> 
> اینها تنها تعدادی از این افراد هستند، کسان دیگری هم هستند که در کشورهای دیگر به همین منوال کار صورت می دهند و هنوز ناشناس مانده اند و لو نرفته اند.




پولای مملکت ببین چه جوری حیف و میل میشه بعد مردم بیچاره ( تو تهران ، شهرستان ها که که هیچ ) باید بیشتر از 70 درصد هزینه ی درمانی رو بدن و برای گرفتن دوزار از بیمه جون به لب بشن بعد با این وضع توقع دارن جمعیت زیاد بشه


----------



## New

ooops
baro bachzzz inghad shooore male donyaro nazanid vase ghalbetoon zarar dare
negaranetoonam
nasle ma irania az 7000 sal pish ke tarikh maktoob darim hamin boode
hamishe ye mosht dozdo, bifarhango, ahle parti bazio, chapavol boodim hanoozam hastim
faghat khandam migire az oon nadoonhaee ke ino be in nezamo oon nezam rabt midan
hamin @Abii aziz ta dirooz migoft bacheha jaee soragh darid rebaye 20 darsad bede vase poolam, alan dare mige in chikar karde oon chikar karde
@Abii joon harfamo eshtebah bardasht nakon ba to naboodam hamamoon taghreeban age dastemoon berese ahle halim.
montazere fohshat hastam aziz 
rasti man moshkeli nadaram khasti fohsh bedi >3k ham mitooni bedi ma ke khoshhal mishim


----------



## stuka

> Mardome Ahvaz daran injoor zendegi mikonan ke in haroom zadeha 120 billion poolo mofti bedan taghdiam ye keshvare dige. Hala hey say konid tojih konid.




ايران حتي اگر پول و تکنولوژي ژاپن و آمريکا رو هم داشت هيچ کاري نميشه براي
هواي اهواز کرد اصلا جريان هواي اهواز هيچ ربطي به ايران نداره
گرد و خاک از عراق و کويت و عربستان مياد, ذرات راديو اکتيو هم که ثمره استفاده
آمريکا از مهمات ممنوعه توي عراق هست از دست هيچ کشوري کاري ساخته نيست
دجله و فرات هم که بخاطر خشکسالي آبي ندارند سدهاي ترکيه هم که مزيد بر علت
هست اکثرا نيزارهاي جنوب عراق خشک شده از دست هيچ کشور و با هر سطح تکنولوژي
هم کاري بر نمياد
تنها چيزي که تقصير ايران هست توي هواي اهواز, کنترل گازهاي خروجي
صنايع نفت و پتروشيمي اونجا هست که هوا رو آلوده تر کردند
که اين ده درصد کار هست نود درصد ديگه ربطي به ايران نداره و کاري هم از دست
هيچ کسي برنميايد


حالا کارون رو بگي يه چيزي ولي هوا نه

سو مديريت تو کشور ما بينهايت هست براي گير دادن انقدر مطلب هست ولي ديگه
نميشه هر چيزي رو انداخت گردن سو مديريت

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falon

Abii said:


> ina az vahabiya efrati taran baba
> 
> Amsale ina faghad to Afghanistano pakistan peyda mishe. Nemidoonam kodom olaghi elamiye pakhsh kard to military.ir ke in bishora sareshoon zir andakhtan oomadan. Eyne ghoshoone moghol rikhtan inja.



Akhe ina bar migarde be farhange shiye 12 emami  vaghti ke az sobh ta shab ghorboon sadagheye Ali o Jafar o Hassan beri dige vaght nemimoone baraye pishraft 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> ooops
> baro bachzzz inghad shooore male donyaro nazanid vase ghalbetoon zarar dare
> negaranetoonam
> nasle ma irania az 7000 sal pish ke tarikh maktoob darim hamin boode
> hamishe ye mosht dozdo, bifarhango, ahle parti bazio, chapavol boodim hanoozam hastim
> faghat khandam migire az oon nadoonhaee ke ino be in nezamo oon nezam rabt midan
> hamin @Abii aziz ta dirooz migoft bacheha jaee soragh darid rebaye 20 darsad bede vase poolam, alan dare mige in chikar karde oon chikar karde
> @Abii joon harfamo eshtebah bardasht nakon ba to naboodam hamamoon taghreeban age dastemoon berese ahle halim.
> montazere fohshat hastam aziz
> rasti man moshkeli nadaram khasti fohsh bedi >3k ham mitooni bedi ma ke khoshhal mishim


Hala man ye so'ali azat miporsam. To agar khodet ro yek Irooni midooni chera usernamet ro gozashti ''Islam shall be the winner'' ?

Yani ba oon username yek terre gonde zadi to dahane ma hameye Iraniha. Yani yek terre gonde ro farhang va tarikhe Iran. 
Chera ma Irooniha ghadre keshvaremoon ro nemidoonim ? chera ma Irooniha hamishe bayad khayemali ino oon ro bekonim vali to sare bachehaye khodemoon bezanim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falon said:


> Akhe ina bar migarde be farhange shiye 12 emami  vaghti ke az sobh ta shab ghorboon sadagheye Ali o Jafar o Hassan beri dige vaght nemimoone baraye pishraft




اشتباهات دیگران رو گردن دین ننداز . تشیع هیچوقت نمیگه که پارتی بازی کنی و حق دیگران رو ضایع کنی ، از بیت المال دزدی کنی و جیب خودتو پر کنی ، به زور عقایدتو به دیگران تحمیل کنی و به نام دین مملکتو غارت کنی

مشکل شما اینه که دیواری کوتاه تر از دین پیدا نکردی و همه چیز رو گردن دین میندازی در حالی که دین مشکل نداره این مائیم که مشکل داریم ..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Falon said:


> Yani ba oon username yek terre gonde zadi to dahane ma hameye Iraniha. Yani yek terre gonde ro farhang va tarikhe Iran.



shoma farz kon inam ye terri mesle terraye dige

amma usernamam:
man goftam Islam shall be the winner bahsi darbareye mosalmmonha nashode gahi vaghta benazaram miyad ke islam ba shekaste mosalmoona winner mishe nemikham begam ba niche movafegham amma pishnahade niche ghabele taamole

dovoman shall be the winner yani man ham darmorede kheyli chiza tardid daram ke joz ba margam tardida bartaraf nemishe bara hamin shall be the winner na should be the winner albate in tardidam male bi etelaeem nist man az senne 14 salegi daram rooye adyane mokhtalef tahghigh mikonam yani ta hala kheyli sale taze allan be in natije residam ke osoolan din gharar bood barnameye zendegi bashe amma hala shode dastoorol ammal pas az marg

sevoman islam is the winner when there is a contest if no, then we are cool bro

chaharoman man mikhastam tooye in site ba sunni haye hanbali ashna besham nemishe esmamo bezaram humanizem will be the winner

albate bazam motaghedam shoma ya har kas dige ee mitoonid ta jaee ke mikhayd be man fohsh bedid aslan be hame be nezam be din be islam be har chize dige ee

amma ye jomle Pres, Obama tooye kenessent jefferson-jackson goft kheyli bahash halidam
"We can't blame others for all the problems without looking inside for some of the problems"


----------



## Falon

S00R3NA said:


> اشتباهات دیگران رو گردن دین ننداز . تشیع هیچوقت نمیگه که پارتی بازی کنی و حق دیگران رو ضایع کنی ، از بیت المال دزدی کنی و جیب خودتو پر کنی ، به زور عقایدتو به دیگران تحمیل کنی و به نام دین مملکتو غارت کنی
> 
> مشکل شما اینه که که دیواری کوتاه تر از دین پیدا نکردی و همه چیز رو گردن دین میندازی در حالی که دین مشکل نداره این مائیم که مشکل داریم ..



Nakheir, baese asli felakate Iran o Iranian hamoon mardake rahzan bood be name Mohammad. Ke ba shamshir be mamlekate ma hamle kard va be zanhaye ma tajavoz kard, mardamoon ro kosht, dine zartoshtemoon ro az bein bord. Badbakhti az hamoon zaman shoroo shod ke az zamane Safaviye badtar ham shod taze. 

man na kasi ro mikham inja koochik konam va na kasi ro be fosh bekeshoonam. Faghat doost daram baraye shoma Iraniha shafaf tar bashe. Ke shoma bedoonin in toilet khooneyi ke dorost kardan be name valiye faghih toosh faghat fesad o badbakhtiye.

Man motaghedam ke ta mogheyi ke Iranian sange ali o hassan o jaffar o abbas o mehdi ro be sine bezanan hich pishrafti ham nemikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falon said:


> Nakheir, baese asli felakate Iran o Iranian hamoon mardake rahzan bood be name Mohammad. Ke ba shamshir be mamlekate ma hamle kard va be zanhaye ma tajavoz kard, mardamoon ro kosht, dine zartoshtemoon ro az bein bord. Badbakhti az hamoon zaman shoroo shod ke az zamane Safaviye badtar ham shod taze.



سلام .

قبل از هر چیز بهتره بگم که بنده ادم مذهبی ای نیستم ولی سعی می کنم تا جایی که امکان داره به عقاید مردم احترام بذارم حتی اگر مخالفم باشه .

شما اول یاد بگیر به عقاید دیگران احترام بذار بعد دم از پیشرفت و ... بزن

باعث اصلی فلاکت ما محمد و علی و حسن و حسین و ... نبودن ، نیستن و نخواهند بود.

باعث اصلی بدبختی ما خودمون بودیم و هستیم و خواهیم بود و حمله به اسلام هم هیچ چیزی رو درست نمی کنه .

بدبختی ما خیلی قبل تر از اینکه مسلمونا به ایران حمله کنن شروع شد . از وقتی که آخرین شاهان میهن پرست ، مردم دوست و عادل ساسانی مملکت رو به فلاکت کشیدند و اختلاف طبقاتی وحشتناک که از برده داری هم بدتر بود ایجاد کردن ، از وقتی که دین زرتشت که یک دین انقلابی بود و عامل براندازی امپراطوری اشکانی بود تبدیل به همخوابه ی شاهان شد و به جای گرفتن حق مردم دنبال ساختن معابد با شکوه و افزایش ثروتش رفت ، از وقتی که امپراطوران ساسانی به جای خدمت به مردم ، کشور رو تبدیل به پادگان نظامی کردن و دنبال کشورگشایی رفتن و کار رو به جایی رسوندن که یه مشت بیکار مثل مانی و ... با مذهب جعلیشون اون امپراطوری بزرگ رو که خیلی بهش میبالی با خطر سقوط روبرو کردن .


امپراطوری ساسانی و الت دستش در اون زمان یعنی دین زرتشت وضعیت کشور رو به جایی رسونده بودند که کشور از همه طرف ( از شرق و شمال شرق توسط آئین بودا ، از غرب توسط مسیحیت و از جنوب غربی توسط اعراب مسلمان ) اماده ی حمله و سقوط بود و منتظر یه تلنگر بود که این کار رو اعراب مسلمان انجام دادند .

بله برادر من ، این ایرانی بود که قبل از اسلام داشتیم ، ملتی که قرن ها جلوی ماشین جنگی روم با اون عظمتش ایستاده بود کارش به جایی رسید که به راحتی از یک مشت اعراب بیابانگرد شکست خورد

حکومت صفویه هم مثل تمام حکومت ها خوبی ها و بدی های خودش رو داشت و در اخر شرایطی شبیه به ساسانیان و اکثر حکومت هایی که عامل محرک و انقلابیشون دین هست تبدیل شد .



> man na kasi ro mikham inja koochik konam va na kasi ro be fosh bekeshoonam. Faghat doost daram baraye shoma Iraniha shafaf tar bashe. Ke shoma bedoonin in toilet khooneyi ke dorost kardan be name valiye faghih toosh faghat fesad o badbakhtiye.



منظور شما از کوچیک کردن و ... زیاد واضح نیست چون با محتوای پستتون تناقض داره و بهتره در مورد
valiye faghih

صحبت نکنیم چون بی فایدس .



> Man motaghedam ke ta mogheyi ke Iranian sange ali o hassan o jaffar o abbas o mehdi ro be sine bezanan hich pishrafti ham nemikonan.



با شما مخالفم چون اگر زمان حمله ی صدام همون مردمی که سنگ اینا رو به سینه میزدن نمیرفتن بجنگن الان ایرانی نبود که بخوایم دربارش صحبت کنیم و احتمالا ما هم یه رگه ی عربی داشتیم چون اون میهن پرستان و روشن فکران داشتن گیلاسشونو با اونوریا میخوردن و برای چپاول کشور برنامه میریختن و اینایی هم که داخل بودن پاشونو از اهواز جلوتر نذاشتن .

نیازی نیست راه دوری بری ، یه نگاهی که به این فروم
Iran - Iraq war picture gallery

بندازی متوجه میشی که اکثر کسانی که رفتن جنگیدن با ایدئولوژی و تفکر کسانی رفتن که شما راهزن خطابشون می کنی .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> قبل از هر چیز بهتره بگم که بنده ادم مذهبی ای نیستم ولی سعی می کنم تا جایی که امکان داره به عقاید مردم احترام بذارم حتی اگر مخالفم باشه .
> 
> شما اول یاد بگیر به عقاید دیگران احترام بذار بعد دم از پیشرفت و ... بزن
> 
> باعث اصلی فلاکت ما محمد و علی و حسن و حسین و ... نبودن ، نیستن و نخواهند بود.
> 
> باعث اصلی بدبختی ما خودمون بودیم و هستیم و خواهیم بود و حمله به اسلام هم هیچ چیزی رو درست نمی کنه .
> 
> بدبختی ما خیلی قبل تر از اینکه مسلمونا به ایران حمله کنن شروع شد . از وقتی که آخرین شاهان میهن پرست ، مردم دوست و عادل ساسانی مملکت رو به فلاکت کشیدند و اختلاف طبقاتی وحشتناک که از برده داری هم بدتر بود ایجاد کردن ، از وقتی که دین زرتشت که یک دین انقلابی بود و عامل براندازی امپراطوری اشکانی بود تبدیل به همخوابه ی شاهان شد و به جای گرفتن حق مردم دنبال ساختن معابد با شکوه و افزایش ثروتش رفت ، از وقتی که امپراطوران ساسانی به جای خدمت به مردم ، کشور رو تبدیل به پادگان نظامی کردن و دنبال کشورگشایی رفتن و کار رو به جایی رسوندن که یه مشت بیکار مثل مانی و ... با مذهب جعلیشون اون امپراطوری بزرگ رو که خیلی بهش میبالی با خطر سقوط روبرو کردن .
> 
> 
> امپراطوری ساسانی و الت دستش در اون زمان یعنی دین زرتشت وضعیت کشور رو به جایی رسونده بودند که کشور از همه طرف ( از شرق و شمال شرق توسط آئین بودا ، از غرب توسط مسیحیت و از جنوب غربی توسط اعراب مسلمان ) اماده ی حمله و سقوط بود و منتظر یه تلنگر بود که این کار رو اعراب مسلمان انجام دادند .
> 
> بله برادر من ، این ایرانی بود که قبل از اسلام داشتیم ، ملتی که قرن ها جلوی ماشین جنگی روم با اون عظمتش ایستاده بود کارش به جایی رسید که به راحتی از یک مشت اعراب بیابانگرد شکست خورد
> 
> حکومت صفویه هم مثل تمام حکومت ها خوبی ها و بدی های خودش رو داشت و در اخر شرایطی شبیه به ساسانیان و اکثر حکومت هایی که عامل محرک و انقلابیشون دین هست تبدیل شد .
> 
> 
> 
> منظور شما از کوچیک کردن و ... زیاد واضح نیست چون با محتوای پستتون تناقض داره و بهتره در مورد
> valiye faghih
> 
> صحبت نکنیم چون بی فایدس .
> 
> 
> 
> با شما مخالفم چون اگر زمان حمله ی صدام همون مردمی که سنگ اینا رو به سینه میزدن نمیرفتن بجنگن الان ایرانی نبود که بخوایم دربارش صحبت کنیم و احتمالا ما هم یه رگه ی عربی داشتیم چون اون میهن پرستان و روشن فکران داشتن گیلاسشونو با اونوریا میخوردن و برای چپاول کشور برنامه میریختن و اینایی هم که داخل بودن پاشونو از اهواز جلوتر نذاشتن .
> 
> نیازی نیست راه دوری بری ، یه نگاهی که به این فروم
> Iran - Iraq war picture gallery
> 
> بندازی متوجه میشی که اکثر کسانی که رفتن جنگیدن با ایدئولوژی و تفکر کسانی رفتن که شما راهزن خطابشون می کنی .




Just bravo Sir, Just bravo.
Couldn't be more thankful.

na be khatere matn neveshtaret balke be khatere lahne goftaret.
hamoon zartoshti ke azizan dam az tarafdarish ro mizanan goftare nik ro tosiye karde bood ke ma al asaf naghizesh dar vojood doostan motebalvere.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> هر جا پای یک کثافت کاری در دنیا در میان است، نام جمهوری اسلامی میدرخشد.



Moteasefane. 

Hichvaght kasi fekr mikard Iran 10 rade az keshvaraye arab aghab biofte? Age 40 sal pish be yeki migofti ye roozi mishe ke emarato, bahraino, qataro, arabestano, omano... be andaze ye gharn az Iran mizanan jolo va Iran mishe ye chizi az Irane qajar badtar, fekr mikard ke ravani hasti. 

Taze hanooz koli badbakhty va bicharegi dar pishe. In hanooz avaleshe.



stuka said:


> ايران حتي اگر پول و تکنولوژي ژاپن و آمريکا رو هم داشت هيچ کاري نميشه براي
> هواي اهواز کرد اصلا جريان هواي اهواز هيچ ربطي به ايران نداره
> گرد و خاک از عراق و کويت و عربستان مياد, ذرات راديو اکتيو هم که ثمره استفاده
> آمريکا از مهمات ممنوعه توي عراق هست از دست هيچ کشوري کاري ساخته نيست
> دجله و فرات هم که بخاطر خشکسالي آبي ندارند سدهاي ترکيه هم که مزيد بر علت
> هست اکثرا نيزارهاي جنوب عراق خشک شده از دست هيچ کشور و با هر سطح تکنولوژي
> هم کاري بر نمياد
> تنها چيزي که تقصير ايران هست توي هواي اهواز, کنترل گازهاي خروجي
> صنايع نفت و پتروشيمي اونجا هست که هوا رو آلوده تر کردند
> که اين ده درصد کار هست نود درصد ديگه ربطي به ايران نداره و کاري هم از دست
> هيچ کسي برنميايد
> 
> 
> حالا کارون رو بگي يه چيزي ولي هوا نه
> 
> سو مديريت تو کشور ما بينهايت هست براي گير دادن انقدر مطلب هست ولي ديگه
> نميشه هر چيزي رو انداخت گردن سو مديريت


Beja inke in hame roze bekhooni, 2 deyeghe vaght bezar reporte World Health Organization ro bekhoon. 

Bezar tarjome konam vasat age engilisit zaife.

WHO mige ke havaye Ahvaz bishtarin "airborne particles smaller than 10 micrometers" ro dare (TO DONYA).

Airborne particle <10 micrometer=PM10=sulfur dioxide and nitrogen dioxide from power plants, auto exhausts and industry



> Ahvaz's annual average of PM10s was 372 micrograms per cubic meter. Heavy industry and low-quality vehicle fuel are the main causes of air pollution in this desert city of 1.3 million.



Ablah, WHO dare dar morede air pollution harf mizane to migi gardo khak? Mage faghad ahvaze? Sanandaj va ye mosht shahre Iranie dige ham to listan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> اشتباهات دیگران رو گردن دین ننداز . تشیع هیچوقت نمیگه که پارتی بازی کنی و حق دیگران رو ضایع کنی ، از بیت المال دزدی کنی و جیب خودتو پر کنی ، به زور عقایدتو به دیگران تحمیل کنی و به نام دین مملکتو غارت کنی
> 
> مشکل شما اینه که دیواری کوتاه تر از دین پیدا نکردی و همه چیز رو گردن دین میندازی در حالی که دین مشکل نداره این مائیم که مشکل داریم ..


Felan ke shomahain ke darin mirinin be keshvar. Shomahain ke Irano tabdil kardin be ye chizi az afghanistan badtar.

Gheyr az ine? 

Beja in ke hey chapo rast vasisin tojih konin, astin bala bezanin yekhode jolo in bisharafa shakh beshin. Hichvaght nadidamet too rooye in hezbollahiyaye terrorist mesle soheil/twilight vaisi. Vali ta esme in dine efratit miyad ya esme in jomhoori elslamie tokhme sag miad, ferti astin bala mizani.


----------



## stuka

> Beja inke in hame roze bekhooni, 2 deyeghe vaght bezar reporte World Health Organization ro bekhoon.
> 
> Bezar tarjome konam vasat age engilisit zaife.
> 
> WHO mige ke havaye Ahvaz bishtarin "airborne particles smaller than 10 micrometers" ro dare (TO DONYA).
> 
> Airborne particle <10 micrometer=PM10=sulfur dioxide and nitrogen dioxide from power plants, auto exhausts and industry
> 
> Ahvaz's annual average of PM10s was 372 micrograms per cubic meter. Heavy industry and low-quality vehicle fuel are the main causes of air pollution in this desert city of 1.3 million.
> Ablah, WHO dare dar morede air pollution harf mizane to migi gardo khak? Mage faghad ahvaze? Sanandaj va ye mosht shahre Iranie dige ham to listan.




بجاي اينکه دو ساعت تو اينترنت بگردي دنبال گزارش سازمان
بهداشت جهاني دو ثانيه وقت ميزاشتي متن منو ميخوندي که دارم در مورد گرد و خاک صحبت ميکنم نه
آلودگي هوا! که توي متن گفتم آلودگي هوا تقصير ايران هست نه گرد و خاک
الان هم بيشتر مشکل گرد و خاک هست!!!!
که شش هفت ساله زندگي ملت رو فلج کرده


----------



## Abii

stuka said:


> بجاي اينکه دو ساعت تو اينترنت بگردي دنبال گزارش سازمان
> بهداشت جهاني دو ثانيه وقت ميزاشتي متن منو ميخوندي که دارم در مورد گرد و خاک صحبت ميکنم نه
> آلودگي هوا! که توي متن گفتم آلودگي هوا تقصير ايران هست نه گرد و خاک
> الان هم بيشتر مشکل گرد و خاک هست!!!!
> که شش هفت ساله زندگي ملت رو فلج کرده


Shooret dar hade dastgireye dare.

Man reporte WHO ro post kardam, to mano quote kardi shro kardi dar morede gardo khak sohbat kardan va gofti ke moshkele Ahvaz gardo khake na aloodegiye hava. Manam reporte WHO ro vasat tarjome kardam. Hala migi ke dashtam dar morede gardo khak sohbat mikardam. Yani chi in arajif? To mano quote mikoni migi gardo khak moshkele ahvaze na aloodegi vaghti WHO dare mige Ahvaz aloode tarin va kasif tarin havaye donyaro dare.

Dar zemn, do saat tool nemikeshe. Inja yavash tarin soraate internet 30mb/s hast. Doostam ba ONET hast va internetesh 1 GB/s hast. Mese oon kharab shoodeye jenab aali nist ke hame chi 45 deyeghe tool bekeshe.

Hala hey bego gardo khak. Mardom daran hezar to hezar ta roozane saghat mishan be khatere havaye sami, bad to migi gardo khak.

Chera pas emarat havash enghade paake? Oonja chapo raast toofane shen miad, vali havash aalie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## stuka

> Hala hey bego gardo khak. Mardom daran hezar to hezar ta roozane saghat mishan be khatere havaye sami, bad to migi gardo khak.



حاجي خوبي الان شما? هزار هزار روزنه ملت ميميرن توي اهواز
?
مدرک هم داري يا هزار نميدوني چيه يا هزارتا نديدي
!!!!!!!

اون اينترنت پر سرعتتت پس به چه درد ميخوره
????



> Chera pas emarat havash enghade paake? Oonja chapo raast toofane shen miad, vali havash aalie.



امارات ميدوني کجاست ميتوني روي نقشه جاش رو به من نشون بدي
اگر ميدونيستي اينرو نميگفتي
گرد و خاک اهواز مال نيزارهاي خشک شده عراق هست تمام شهرهاي
جنوبي عراق و شمالي کويت و عربستان درگير اين جريان هستند
امارات خيلي دوره از اين جريان
با اينترنت پر سرعتت يکم تحقيق ميکردي بهتر بود
!!!!

Iraq to help solve dust problem | Radio Zamaneh: Independent Media, Debate and E-learning for Iran

dust storms | Iraq Business News

http://thewatchers.adorraeli.com/2012/06/21/dust-over-syria-iran-and-iraq/


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Moteasefane.
> 
> Hichvaght kasi fekr mikard Iran 10 rade az keshvaraye arab aghab biofte? Age 40 sal pish be yeki migofti ye roozi mishe ke emarato, bahraino, qataro, arabestano, omano... be andaze ye gharn az Iran mizanan jolo va Iran mishe ye chizi az Irane qajar badtar, fekr mikard ke ravani hasti.
> 
> Taze hanooz koli badbakhty va bicharegi dar pishe. In hanooz avaleshe.



omidvaaram ke mardom bidaar beshand va intori ke migi nashe.



stuka said:


> حاجي خوبي الان شما? هزار هزار روزنه ملت ميميرن توي اهواز
> ?
> مدرک هم داري يا هزار نميدوني چيه يا هزارتا نديدي
> !!!!!!!
> 
> اون اينترنت پر سرعتتت پس به چه درد ميخوره
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> امارات ميدوني کجاست ميتوني روي نقشه جاش رو به من نشون بدي
> اگر ميدونيستي اينرو نميگفتي
> گرد و خاک اهواز مال نيزارهاي خشک شده عراق هست تمام شهرهاي
> جنوبي عراق و شمالي کويت و عربستان درگير اين جريان هستند
> امارات خيلي دوره از اين جريان
> با اينترنت پر سرعتت يکم تحقيق ميکردي بهتر بود
> !!!!
> 
> Iraq to help solve dust problem | Radio Zamaneh: Independent Media, Debate and E-learning for Iran
> 
> dust storms | Iraq Business News
> 
> http://thewatchers.adorraeli.com/2012/06/21/dust-over-syria-iran-and-iraq/



If that's true, so why pollution of Ahvaz is much worse than cities of Iraq?!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮پرونده فساد مالی ترکیه پر رنگ تر می شود‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> ‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮پرونده فساد مالی ترکیه پر رنگ تر می شود‬


Bozorgtarin case pool shoi to tarikh. 

Jomhoorie tokhmie eslami baz ham recorde jadidi az khodesh beja gozosht.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Moteasefane.
> 
> Hichvaght kasi fekr mikard Iran 10 rade az keshvaraye arab aghab biofte? Age 40 sal pish be yeki migofti ye roozi mishe ke emarato, bahraino, qataro, arabestano, omano... be andaze ye gharn az Iran mizanan jolo va Iran mishe ye chizi az Irane qajar badtar, fekr mikard ke ravani hasti.
> 
> Taze hanooz koli badbakhty va bicharegi dar pishe. In hanooz avaleshe.
> 
> 
> Beja inke in hame roze bekhooni, 2 deyeghe vaght bezar reporte World Health Organization ro bekhoon.
> 
> Bezar tarjome konam vasat age engilisit zaife.
> 
> WHO mige ke havaye Ahvaz bishtarin "airborne particles smaller than 10 micrometers" ro dare (TO DONYA).
> 
> Airborne particle <10 micrometer=PM10=sulfur dioxide and nitrogen dioxide from power plants, auto exhausts and industry
> 
> 
> 
> Ablah, WHO dare dar morede air pollution harf mizane to migi gardo khak? Mage faghad ahvaze? Sanandaj va ye mosht shahre Iranie dige ham to listan.





Abii said:


> Felan ke shomahain ke darin mirinin be keshvar. Shomahain ke Irano tabdil kardin be ye chizi az afghanistan badtar.
> 
> Gheyr az ine?
> 
> Beja in ke hey chapo rast vasisin tojih konin, astin bala bezanin yekhode jolo in bisharafa shakh beshin. Hichvaght nadidamet too rooye in hezbollahiyaye terrorist mesle soheil/twilight vaisi. Vali ta esme in dine efratit miyad ya esme in jomhoori elslamie tokhme sag miad, ferti astin bala mizani.





Abii said:


> Yaboo, gardo khak che rabti dare be aloodegie hava?


@Serpentine Jan.
Khoda vakili negah kon postasho.... Chera banesh nemikoni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام
استایل فروم عوض شده یا مرورگر بنده مشکل داره !؟ 

این تشکر کجا بیده !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> @Serpentine Jan.
> Khoda vakili negah kon postasho.... Chera banesh nemikoni?


Toham ke hey ferti angoshtato mikoni bala migi agha ejaze, folani elle kard folani tele kard. Arianam ba tamame harfam movafeghe. Shayad ba "lahne tondam" mokhalef bashe, vali ba harfai ke mizanam movafeghe.

Toham ziad sakht nagir hala bache hezbollahi


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 to etelaate traikhit khobe mishe ye tozihi be dustan hendi mon dar mored vaje "Iran" bedi?
The exhibition of the Cyrus Cylinder in India | Page 2
dustan dige ham age midunam post konan.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## twilight

سلام
عزیز دلم داری به کی فحش می دی !؟ 
بنده خیلی ها رو فرستادم به لیست نادیده شده ها !؟

بگذریم ولیکن ، وطن پرست واقعی اونه که به وطنش اعتقاد داشته باشه ، به قابلیت ها و ظرفیت های مردمش اعتقاد داشته باشند ... اینهای که دم از مدرن گرایی می زنند و هر چه ایران رو داشته نفی می کنند ( یک راست بر می گردن به 1600 سال پیش ... یعنی 1400 سال رو نادیده می گیرنده ) وطن پرست هم نیستند ، یک عده هستند که فقط می خواند با شیوه ی " نقادانه " حرفشون رو به کرسی بنشانند .... برای اینکه کم هم نیارند می گند ما وطن پرستیم ....

بدبختی اینه که می شه سلطنت طلب ها رو کمی درک کرد که چرا اینهمه جوش می زنند ولیکن نمی دونم این منافقین خلق رو چکار کنیم !؟ بردنشون بیست سال توی یک پادگان و باهاشون مثل موش آزمایشگاهی رفتار می کنند و تبدیلشون کردند به یک مشت احمق که باید دستور یک احمقی مثل رجوی که این چند ساله ای هست مرده رو اجرا کنند ، اونم برای سازمانی که نه وعده ی دنیا رو بهشون می ده ، نه وعده ی آخرت رو !!! 

بهایی ها هم فعلا دارند با خواهر خودشون ازدواج می کنند و تو پارتیهاشون زن هاشون رو به هم دیگه قرض می دهند .... اینم که گفته ی من نیست ، گفته ی یک مجری هست که باهاشون بوده ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@haman10 :to ham roayat kon ye zarre!



Abii said:


> Toham ke hey ferti angoshtato mikoni bala migi agha ejaze, folani elle kard folani tele kard. Arianam ba tamame harfam movafeghe. Shayad ba "lahne tondam" mokhalef bashe, vali ba harfai ke mizanam movafeghe.
> 
> Toham ziad sakht nagir hala bache hezbollahi


Khob chera mesle adam harf nemizani?mage to tavile bozorg shodi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> بهایی ها هم فعلا دارند با خواهر خودشون ازدواج می کنند و تو پارتیهاشون زن هاشون رو به هم دیگه قرض می دهند .... اینم که گفته ی من نیست ، گفته ی یک مجری هست که باهاشون بوده ....



etefaghan inja bhai ham darim , khodesh midoone ke man midoonam bhai  

kholase azize delam man az harchi adam mozakhrafi ke vase peshgel keshvareshoono mifrooshan beham mikhore .

dard jomhoori eslami too sare kasifeshoon 



kollang said:


> @haman10 :to ham roayat kon ye zarre!



man aslan reaayat shahi , mko va bhai ha ru nemikonam .

ghablan ham ino goftam dadash .


----------



## twilight

haman10 said:


> etefaghan inja bhai ham darim , khodesh midoone ke man midoonam bhai
> 
> kholase azize delam man az harchi adam mozakhrafi ke vase peshgel keshvareshoono mifrooshan beham mikhore .
> 
> dard jomhoori eslami too sare kasifeshoon
> 
> 
> 
> *man aslan reaayat shahi , mko va bhai ha ru nemikonam .*
> 
> ghablan ham ino goftam dadash .



سلام

خدا در قرآن می فرمایند که : به اعتقادات کفار دشنام ندهید چون آنها از سر جهل { برای تلافی کردن } به اعتقادات شما دشنام خواهند داد ....

کاری نکن که به اعتقادات که راستین هستند توهین کنند !!!


نکته : اگه توهین کردند ، دهنشون رو باید سرویس کنی ولی حد رو نگه دار

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> etefaghan inja bhai ham darim , khodesh midoone ke man midoonam bhai
> 
> kholase azize delam man az harchi adam mozakhrafi ke vase peshgel keshvareshoono mifrooshan beham mikhore .
> 
> dard jomhoori eslami too sare kasifeshoon
> 
> 
> 
> man aslan reaayat shahi , mko va bhai ha ru nemikonam .
> 
> ghablan ham ino goftam dadash .


ba fohsh dadan chizi hal nemishe balke tashdid mishe.har kasi raftaresh motenaseb ba shakhsiato jaygahe khodeshe.

Toyi ke tahsil karde i nabayad mesle ye hammal(bebin man alan fohsh nadadam chon abii vaghean ye kargare sade st to canada) harf bezane.. Dorost migam?

aslan bahs kardan ba in karbare vaght talaf kardane.mikhay bahs koni?khob ba rmi ya serpentine bahs kon.una tahsil karde va adam hesabian.

Aslan vasta man konkuramo bedam, baad ba man bahs kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

هشدار اوباما برای اقدام نظامی در سودان جنوبی

سلام
اول کشور رو تجزیه می کنند .... بعد توش ناامنی راه می اندازند ... بعد هم به بهانه ی تامین امنیت و حقوق بشر می خواهند اشغالش کنند .... این است شیطان بزرگ 

____________

اینم نتیجه ی دست دادن به شیطان بزرگ .... 
احتمالا سر شش ماه میاند و می گند ان تا امتیاز بدید تا این تحریم هایی رو که این شش ماهه وضع کردیم رو اجرا نکنیم ... 

تلاش سنا برای تصویب تحریم‌های جدید علیه ایران تا یک ماه آینده - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
____________

فارس گزارش می‌دهد ۱۰۰۰ روز از دستور رهبر معظم انقلاب در عسلویه گذشت؛ مشعل‌ها همچنان می‌سوزند


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> سلام
> 
> خدا در قرآن می فرمایند که : به اعتقادات کفار دشنام ندهید چون آنها از سر جهل { برای تلافی کردن } به اعتقادات شما دشنام خواهند داد ....
> 
> کاری نکن که به اعتقادات که راستین هستند توهین کنند !!!
> 
> 
> نکته : اگه توهین کردند ، دهنشون رو باید سرویس کنی ولی حد رو نگه دار



akhe hamash fosh mide , vali chashm .



kollang said:


> ba fohsh dadan chizi hal nemishe balke tashdid mishe.har kasi raftaresh motenaseb ba shakhsiato jaygahe khodeshe.
> 
> Toyi ke tahsil karde i nabayad mesle ye hammal(bebin man alan fohsh nadadam chon abii vaghean ye kargare sade st to canada) harf bezane.. Dorost migam?
> 
> aslan bahs kardan ba in karbare vaght talaf kardane.mikhay bahs koni?khob ba rmi ya serpentine bahs kon.una adam hesabian.



okey , but @Serpentine chon eteghadate khodesh shabihe hamin yaroo mard tike hast hich kari nemikone .

man be shoma hich vaght bi ehterami nakardam @Serpentine jan , aslan ham baram ahamiat nadare ke tarafdare kodoom jebhe hasti , ama bayad edalato reaayat koni 

age fekr mikoni nemitooni ta yek rahe hal dige peyda konim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

hey guys . i desperately need a VPN for ios 6 . anyone has any suggestion or somthing ?


----------



## spiderkiller

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮بحران سوریه؛ کشته شدن بیش از چهل نفر در حلب‬
این بشار هم تکلیفش با خودش معلوم نیست. یا انقدر کوتاهی میکنه تو سرکوب تا 1000 تا 1000 تا بریزن تو کشور بعد میاد شروع میکنه کشتار های بی هدف.
توی جریان بیمارستان کندی که به وسیله مخالفان گرفته شد و کشته شدن بیش از 50 سرباز ارتش سوریه تایید شد حتی یک بشکه انقجاری هم انداخته نشد. الانم داره همین قضیه با زندان حلب تکرار میشه بازم حمایت هوایی نمیشه در عوض ریف حلب رو فرت فرت بشکه میندازن. البته یک بحثی هست پشت این کم کاری های ارتش سوریه که لازم نیست اینجا بگم ولی احتمالا به سود هم ایران هم حزب الله هست که جنگ سوریه حالا حالا ها ادامه پیدا کنه.


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> بحثی هست پشت این کم کاری های ارتش سوریه که لازم نیست اینجا بگم ولی احتمالا به سود هم ایران هم حزب الله هست که جنگ سوریه حالا حالا ها ادامه پیدا کنه



inam az oon harfa bood ha


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Negaran nabashin, pas farda daram miram mosaferat


Negaranetam, chikar konam daste khodam nist
2 hafte kam nist!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Negaranetam, chikar konam daste khodam nist
> 2 hafte kam nist!



negaran nabaash , tooye safar akherat , fereshte haye khoda az bhai ha negahdari mikonan . 

az oonja message bedi ha banafsh , bebakhshid abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Shoma terrorista karo zendegi nadarin?


rasti yadam raft begam, na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> inam az oon harfa bood ha


باور کن اینکه میگم درسته. ببین طولانی شدن جنگ چند تا سود واسه ایران و حزب الله داره
اول اینکه ایران تا اینجای جنگ از پهپاد های جاسوسی زیادی استفاده کرده و کارایی اونها رو تست کرده اما هنوز پهپاد های جنگی زیاد جواب ندادن واسه همین احتمالا روی اونها هم کار میشه. از طرفی وضعیت لبنان یکم خطرناک شده بحث های فرقه ای زیاد شده حزب الله با طولانی شدن جنگ داره تجربه جنگ شهری خودش رو افزایش میده و اگه بسنجیم نسبت به یک سال پیش تاکتیک های حزب الله در جنگ شهری بسیار کامل تر شده . نکته دیگه درگیری کل القاعده و این گروه های سلفی تکفیری توی سوریه است. اگه سوریه امن بشه اونا هرچه زودتر متمرکز میشن و یا عراق یا شرق ایران رو هدف حملات تروریستی قرار میدن. یک جورایی جنگ سوریه داره خاورمیانه رو پاکسازی میکنه 
اما مهم ترین نکته ادامه یافتن جنگ اینه که سقوط بشار یک سود واسه ایران داره یک ضرر بسیار بزرگتر هم داره. یک جورایی میشه احساس کرد هنوز به یک اجماع محکم برای حفظ بشار اسد نرسیدیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> اول اینکه ایران تا اینجای جنگ از پهپاد های جاسوسی زیادی استفاده کرده و کارایی اونها رو تست کرده اما هنوز پهپاد های جنگی زیاد جواب ندادن واسه همین احتمالا روی اونها هم کار میشه.



bebin dadashe golam , iran pahpadesho tooye israel test kard , yadete ke ? ayoubo migam .

sooriye jaye khoobi vase test nist , chon khatari pahpad haye irano tahdid nemikone , oon bari ham ke 2 tashoon oftad be khatere kam tajrobegi operator soori bood ke ba ertefa kam parvaz midad .




spiderkiller said:


> حزب الله با طولانی شدن جنگ داره تجربه جنگ شهری خودش رو افزایش میده و اگه بسنجیم نسبت به یک سال پیش تاکتیک های حزب الله در جنگ شهری بسیار کامل تر شده



yani hezbollah hazere baraye kamel kardan tactic hash 700 ta shahid bede ? fekr nemikonam .

be har hal jang sooriye kheyli khatarnak tar az ooni hast ke shoma migi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

زیاد شعری نیستم ولی به نظرم شعر خوبی اومد

*اشکی در گذرگاه تاریخ*

از همان روزی که دست حضرت قابیل
گشت آلوده به خون حضرت هابیل
ازهمان روزی که فرزندان آدم
زهر تلخ دشمنی در خون شان جوشید
آدمیت مرد
گرچه آدم زنده بود
از همان روزی که یوسف را برادرها به چاه انداختند
ازهمان روزی که با شلاق و خون دیوار چین را ساختند
آدمیت مرده بود
بعد دنیاهی پر از آدم شد و این اسباب
گشت و گشت
قرنها از مرگ آدم هم گذشت
ایدریغ
آدمیت برنگشت
***
قرن ما
روزگار مرگ انسانیت است
سینه دنیا ز خوبیها تهی است
صحبت از آزادگی پاکی مروت، ابلهی است
صحبت از موسی و عیسی و محمد نابجاست
قرن موسی چومبه (1)هاست
روزگار مرگ انسانیت است
***
من که از پژمردن یکشاخه گل
از نگاه ساکت یک کودک بیمار
از فغان یک قناری در قفس
از غم یکمرد در زنجیر حتی قاتلی بر دار
اشک در چشمان و بغضم در گلوست
وندرین ایام زهرم در پیاله زهر، مارم در سبوست
مرگ او را از کجا باور کنم
***
صحبت از پژمردن یک برگ نیست
وای جنگل را بیابان میکنند
دست خون آلود را در پیش چشم خلق پنهان میکنند
هیچ حیوانی به حیوانی نمی دارد روا
آنچه این نامردمان باجان انسان میکنند
***
صحبت از پژمردن یک برگ نیست
فرض کن مرگ قناری در قفس هم مرگ نیسم
فرض کن یک شاخه گل هم در جهان هرگز نرست
فرض کن جنگل بیابان بوداز روز نخست
در کویری سوت و کور
***
در میان مردمی با این مصیبت ها صبور
صحبت از مرگ محبت، مرگ عشق
گفتگو از مرگ انسانیت است

فریدون مشیری

1-موسی چومبه:سمبل خیانت به وطن در قرن بیستم که دوست صمیمی پاتریس لومومبا رهبر رهایی طلبان کشور زئیربود که به او خیانت کرد و او را تحویل استعمارگران بلژیکی داد و آنها پاتریس را تکه تکه کردند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> yani hezbollah hazere baraye kamel kardan tactic hash 700 ta shahid bede ? fekr nemikonam .
> 
> be har hal jang sooriye kheyli khatarnak tar az ooni hast ke shoma migi


هفتصد شهید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
داداش فکر کنم داری اشتباه میکنی. مگه یک حزب کلا چند تا سرباز داره حالا بگیم 20000 نفر کلا تعداد نیرو های حزب الله در بیشترین حالت باشن. یعنی واقعا حاضره همچین تلفاتی رو حتی به خاطر یک متحد بده ؟ طبق اخرین اماری که دیدم تعداد شهدای حزب الله 300 نفر بودن البته نمیدونم درست هست یا نه ولی فکر نمیکنم حزب الله بخواد در هر حالتی تلفاتش بالای 1000 بره.



haman10 said:


> bebin dadashe golam , iran pahpadesho tooye israel test kard , yadete ke ? ayoubo migam .
> 
> sooriye jaye khoobi vase test nist , chon khatari pahpad haye irano tahdid nemikone , oon bari ham ke 2 tashoon oftad be khatere kam tajrobegi operator soori bood ke ba ertefa kam parvaz midad .


کاملا درست میگی در مقابل اسرائیل جنگ الکترونیکشون امتحان شد در واقع قدرت الکترونیک پهپاد ها مورد امتحان قرار گرفت اما جنگ فرسایشی و طولانی فرق میکنه. باید استقامت و میزان جواب دادن پهپاد ها در یک جنگ شهری واقعی امتحان بشه. تا همین الانش واقعا پهپاد های ایرانی درخشان ظاهر شدن توی درگیری های سوریه. همچین جنگی به نظرم باعث تکمیل پروژه های مختلف نظامی میشه. برای مثال اگه 8 سال جنگ ما فرسایشی نمیشد مثلا تو 2 سال تموم میشد به نظر شما الان قدرت موشکی ایران به این اندازه بود ؟ وقتی در جنگ یک نیازی حس بشه اون وقت هست که به هر قیمتی در اون رشته پیشرفت حاصل میشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> قرن موسی چومبه (1)هاست



daghighan 



spiderkiller said:


> هفتصد شهید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> داداش فکر کنم داری اشتباه میکنی. مگه یک حزب کلا چند تا سرباز داره حالا بگیم 20000 نفر کلا تعداد نیرو های حزب الله در بیشترین حالت باشن. یعنی واقعا حاضره همچین تلفاتی رو حتی به خاطر یک متحد بده ؟ طبق اخرین اماری که دیدم تعداد شهدای حزب الله 300 نفر بودن البته نمیدونم درست هست یا نه ولی فکر نمیکنم حزب الله بخواد در هر حالتی تلفاتش بالای 1000 بره.



rastesho bekhai man kheyli kam goftam . khastam be ehsasatet sadame nazanam 

moteasefane tedad shahid ha nazdik be hezar taast . yek sari be een page bezan :

‫تحولات سوریه لحظه به لحظه | Facebook‬

modire sitesh ham ye azizi hast be esm " imosi" ke tooye military.ir kheyli faal hast .

mitooni behesh pm bedi va beporsi , ghataan javab mide .

dar har soorat shoma kheyli khosh khiali !! moteasefane oza kheyli kharabe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> dar har soorat shoma kheyli khosh khiali !! moteasefane oza kheyli kharabe


داداش منظورت از وضعیت خرابه وضع ارتش سوریه مد نظرت هست یا در کل وضعیت جنگ یا وضعیت تلفات ؟ 
اینطوری که شما میگی کلا بیخیال سوریه بشیم یعنی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> داداش منظورت از وضعیت خرابه وضع ارتش سوریه مد نظرت هست یا در کل وضعیت جنگ یا وضعیت تلفات ؟
> اینطوری که شما میگی کلا بیخیال سوریه بشیم یعنی



bebin ghaziye intori hast :

hezbollah yek jaee ru tasarof mikone baad hamoon ja ru mide be artesh ta azash hefazat kone . ama artesh hata tavanaee een karo ham nadare !!! va dobare mokhalefan mian migiranesh . 

hezbollah ham nemitoone ham tasarof kone ham negah dare .....

kholase vaziat badtar az een fek nemikonam beshe ama behtar ham nemishe magar inke iran dekhalat kone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 to etelaate traikhit khobe mishe ye tozihi be dustan hendi mon dar mored vaje "Iran" bedi?
> The exhibition of the Cyrus Cylinder in India | Page 2
> dustan dige ham age midunam post konan.



Done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

خب ، من میخام بدونم کشورایی که خود فروخته ی آمریکا شدن مثل ترکیه عربستان مصر لیبی پاکستان و... جز اینکه نکبت کشورشون رو گرفته چه پیشرفتی کردن.
ترکیه هر روز کودتا بازداشت اختلاص زندان استعفا سرکوب زندان های 30 40 ساله برای زندانیهای سیاسی و مانند اینها هست.
عربستان کشوری فقیر و عقب افتاده که حتی ماست میوه ای رو خودش تکنولوژیش رو نداره تولید کنه و با پول نفت از آمریکا وارد میکنه.این کشور با اینکه رقم نجومیی نفت میفروشه اما به علت سو مدیریت وضعیت فقر اسف ناکی داره و تنها قشری که تو این کشور در رفاه هستن خانواده ی سعودی ان.
مصر 20 ساله به خاطر کمک اپسیلونی آمریکا خودشو فروخته به آمریکا این کشور یکی از بالاترین سطح فقرها رو تو دنیا داره و و ضعیتش هم که مشخص هست.
لیبی که مثل قبیله های 300 سال پیش زندگی میکنن.
پاکستان هر روز جنگ کشتار فقر بدبختی و.... تو این کشور تاحالا نشده دو رییس جمهور قدرت رو به هم تحویل بدن جز با جنگ و خونریزی و کودتا جز بار آخر.
بقیه ی کشورام که مشخصه,وضعیت اسف ناکی دارن.شما یه کشور رو بگید که با آمریکا دوست شد و پیشرفت کرد.
آمریکا هیچوقت تکنولوژی و سعادت و پیشرفت رو به کشوری نمیده فقط اون کشور رو مصرف گرای خودش تبدیل میکنه تا اقتصاد خودش پیشرفت کنه و یه سری رفاه های کاذب بهش میده همین.مثلا زمان شاه ایران فقط تهران و چند شهر بزرگ دیگه تا حدی آباد بود و بقیه ی شهرهای ایران و روستاها عین 500 سال پیش زنگی میکردن.
بعد از انقلاب اسلامی با جهاد سازندگی وغیره تلاش های زیادی برای سازنگی کشور انجام شده.
کشور ما که تا 3 دهه پیش نمی تونست لاستیک چرخ رو بدون لایسنس آمریکا و کشورای غربی تولید کنه الان به جایی رسیده که جزء 10 کشور برتر دنیاس از لحاظ تکنولوژی و تکنولوژی هایی رو داره که بعضا فقط 2 3 کشور جهان دارن.
شاید فکر کنین وضعیت دبی و امارت خیلی خوبه.اینو میدونید که امارت جز 2 3 بخشش مثل دبی و شارجه بقیش عین 30 سال پیش هست که زمین برهوت بودن.
اما دبی رو کشورای غربی برا چی ساختن حتی قبل از انقلاب.برای اینکه سرمایه گذاری هر چی میخاست بیاد طرف ایران بیاد بره طرف دبی و ایران پیشرفت نکنه.جدای اینکه چون به زن ها و دخترای عربی و همچنین(بی شرفا)ایرانی علاقه داشتن اونجا رو دایر کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falon

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> قبل از هر چیز بهتره بگم که بنده ادم مذهبی ای نیستم ولی سعی می کنم تا جایی که امکان داره به عقاید مردم احترام بذارم حتی اگر مخالفم باشه .
> 
> شما اول یاد بگیر به عقاید دیگران احترام بذار بعد دم از پیشرفت و ... بزن
> 
> باعث اصلی فلاکت ما محمد و علی و حسن و حسین و ... نبودن ، نیستن و نخواهند بود.
> 
> باعث اصلی بدبختی ما خودمون بودیم و هستیم و خواهیم بود و حمله به اسلام هم هیچ چیزی رو درست نمی کنه .


 Hamle be eslam hichi ro dorost nemikone ? eeehh ?

Yani kasi ke saratan dare mire shimi darmani sangin mikone va selool haye negative ro ba laser hamle mikone bi fayedast? Yani manzooret ine ke ma bezarim dine Eslam mesle saratan be joone ma Iraniha biofte bedoone inke kari bekonim ? Yani in noondooni ke be name shiye 12 emami ra andakhtan dar mamlekat ghabool konim ? areee ? Akhe man midoonam to harfet chiye. Mikhay goh kari haye Eslam ro taghsire Irane ghabl az Eslam bendazi ke dar in quote paeen ham kardi. Eybi nadare...


S00R3NA said:


> بدبختی ما خیلی قبل تر از اینکه مسلمونا به ایران حمله کنن شروع شد . از وقتی که آخرین شاهان میهن پرست ، مردم دوست و عادل ساسانی مملکت رو به فلاکت کشیدند و اختلاف طبقاتی وحشتناک که از برده داری هم بدتر بود ایجاد کردن ، از وقتی که دین زرتشت که یک دین انقلابی بود و عامل براندازی امپراطوری اشکانی بود تبدیل به همخوابه ی شاهان شد و به جای گرفتن حق مردم دنبال ساختن معابد با شکوه و افزایش ثروتش رفت ، از وقتی که امپراطوران ساسانی به جای خدمت به مردم ، کشور رو تبدیل به پادگان نظامی کردن و دنبال کشورگشایی رفتن و کار رو به جایی رسوندن که یه مشت بیکار مثل مانی و ... با مذهب جعلیشون اون امپراطوری بزرگ رو که خیلی بهش میبالی با خطر سقوط روبرو کردن .
> 
> 
> امپراطوری ساسانی و الت دستش در اون زمان یعنی دین زرتشت وضعیت کشور رو به جایی رسونده بودند که کشور از همه طرف ( از شرق و شمال شرق توسط آئین بودا ، از غرب توسط مسیحیت و از جنوب غربی توسط اعراب مسلمان ) اماده ی حمله و سقوط بود و منتظر یه تلنگر بود که این کار رو اعراب مسلمان انجام دادند .
> 
> بله برادر من ، این ایرانی بود که قبل از اسلام داشتیم ، ملتی که قرن ها جلوی ماشین جنگی روم با اون عظمتش ایستاده بود کارش به جایی رسید که به راحتی از یک مشت اعراب بیابانگرد شکست خورد


 Akhe in charandiat dige chiye to inja dari tahvile mardom midi ? dine zartosht harchi ke bood sagesh be eslam sharaf dasht. Hade aghal yek dine Irooni bood, dine bigane nabood. Harchi ke bood peyghambaresh ba dokhtare 9 sale ezdevaj nakarde bood.

In jafangiat akhe chiye shoma mardakaan tahvile mardom midid ? be hesabe khodetoon raftin ye chandta ketabe kiri khoondin hala oomadin az sasania o zartoshtian enteghad mikonid. Jam konid kase koozatoono, shiye 12 emami ro hal kon, ba jafaro hassano gholi hal konid.




S00R3NA said:


> حکومت صفویه هم مثل تمام حکومت ها خوبی ها و بدی های خودش رو داشت و در اخر شرایطی شبیه به ساسانیان و اکثر حکومت هایی که عامل محرک و انقلابیشون دین هست تبدیل شد .
> 
> با شما مخالفم چون اگر زمان حمله ی صدام همون مردمی که سنگ اینا رو به سینه میزدن نمیرفتن بجنگن الان ایرانی نبود که بخوایم دربارش صحبت کنیم و احتمالا ما هم یه رگه ی عربی داشتیم چون اون میهن پرستان و روشن فکران داشتن گیلاسشونو با اونوریا میخوردن و برای چپاول کشور برنامه میریختن و اینایی هم که داخل بودن پاشونو از اهواز جلوتر نذاشتن .
> 
> نیازی نیست راه دوری بری ، یه نگاهی که به این فروم
> Iran - Iraq war picture gallery
> 
> بندازی متوجه میشی که اکثر کسانی که رفتن جنگیدن با ایدئولوژی و تفکر کسانی رفتن که شما راهزن خطابشون می کنی .



Ehtemalan ke rage Arabi dashtim ? In mozakhrafat chiye ? ALAN KESHVAR az Harchi keshvare Arabi Arabtare. Keshvar alan be ghole Ahmad Khatami faghat 1400 sal tarikh dare. Are, ino oon martike pofyooze boozine Ahmad Khatami goftesh.

Alan Iran be didgahe boozine haye hezbollahi faghat 1400 sal tarikh dare. Irane ghabl az eslam ro ke ghabool nadaran in mardakaan.

Oon jang iran eragh ham be jaye inke bad az 2 sal be etmam beresoonanesh 6 sal dige edame dadan, chonke khomeini pofyooz goftesh ke rahe qods az karbalast. bale, oon jang ham hamchin eftekhar amiz nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Done


thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

spiderkiller said:


> باور کن اینکه میگم درسته. ببین طولانی شدن جنگ چند تا سود واسه ایران و حزب الله داره
> اول اینکه ایران تا اینجای جنگ از پهپاد های جاسوسی زیادی استفاده کرده و کارایی اونها رو تست کرده اما هنوز پهپاد های جنگی زیاد جواب ندادن واسه همین احتمالا روی اونها هم کار میشه. از طرفی وضعیت لبنان یکم خطرناک شده بحث های فرقه ای زیاد شده حزب الله با طولانی شدن جنگ داره تجربه جنگ شهری خودش رو افزایش میده و اگه بسنجیم نسبت به یک سال پیش تاکتیک های حزب الله در جنگ شهری بسیار کامل تر شده . نکته دیگه درگیری کل القاعده و این گروه های سلفی تکفیری توی سوریه است. اگه سوریه امن بشه اونا هرچه زودتر متمرکز میشن و یا عراق یا شرق ایران رو هدف حملات تروریستی قرار میدن. یک جورایی جنگ سوریه داره خاورمیانه رو پاکسازی میکنه
> اما مهم ترین نکته ادامه یافتن جنگ اینه که سقوط بشار یک سود واسه ایران داره یک ضرر بسیار بزرگتر هم داره. یک جورایی میشه احساس کرد هنوز به یک اجماع محکم برای حفظ بشار اسد نرسیدیم.



سلام
برادر ، از جنگ شهری چی می دونی که همینجوری گازش رو گرفتی و یک راست داری تحلیل می کنی !؟
عزیز دل می دونی 100 هزار شورشی آموزش دیده توسط نیروهای ویژه ی آمریکایی و انگلیسی و ترک یعنی چی !؟ 
می دونی این 100 هزار نفر نه نگرانی از بابت خانواده هاشون دارند ، نه کاری که بخوان برگردن سرش ، نه مضیقه ی تسلیحاتی !؟

برای مقابله با اینها باید حداقل بمباران سنگین بشه که اگه بشه یکی مثل شما میاد می گه بشار زد مردم سوریه رو قتل عام کرد ، اگه هم نکنه ، جنگ می شه همینی که هست .... 

همون آمریکاش با اون همه ادعاش ، برای زدن سه ، چهار هزار نفر که کلا محاصره بودند و به جزء کلاش و آر پی جی 7 چیزی نداشتن در اون شهر سنی نشین مجبور شد با بمب های فسفر سفید ( بمب شیمایی ممنوعه ) و به گفته ی بعضی ها از بمب های جنسی استفاده کنه و بعد با نیروی هوایی و آپاچی هاش شهر رو به گلوله ببنده تا بتونه این سه ، چهار هزار نفر رو سرکوب کنه ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Falon said:


> Hamle be eslam hichi ro dorost nemikone ? eeehh ?
> 
> Yani kasi ke saratan dare mire shimi darmani sangin mikone va selool haye negative ro ba laser hamle mikone bi fayedast? Yani manzooret ine ke ma bezarim dine Eslam mesle saratan be joone ma Iraniha biofte bedoone inke kari bekonim ? Yani in noondooni ke be name shiye 12 emami ra andakhtan dar mamlekat ghabool konim ? areee ? Akhe man midoonam to harfet chiye. Mikhay goh kari haye Eslam ro taghsire Irane ghabl az Eslam bendazi ke dar in quote paeen ham kardi. Eybi nadare...
> Akhe in charandiat dige chiye to inja dari tahvile mardom midi ? dine zartosht harchi ke bood sagesh be eslam sharaf dasht. Hade aghal yek dine Irooni bood, dine bigane nabood. Harchi ke bood peyghambaresh ba dokhtare 9 sale ezdevaj nakarde bood.
> 
> In jafangiat akhe chiye shoma mardakaan tahvile mardom midid ? be hesabe khodetoon raftin ye chandta ketabe kiri khoondin hala oomadin az sasania o zartoshtian enteghad mikonid. Jam konid kase koozatoono, shiye 12 emami ro hal kon, ba jafaro hassano gholi hal konid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehtemalan ke rage Arabi dashtim ? In mozakhrafat chiye ? ALAN KESHVAR az Harchi keshvare Arabi Arabtare. Keshvar alan be ghole Ahmad Khatami faghat 1400 sal tarikh dare. Are, ino oon martike pofyooze boozine Ahmad Khatami goftesh.
> 
> Alan Iran be didgahe boozine haye hezbollahi faghat 1400 sal tarikh dare. Irane ghabl az eslam ro ke ghabool nadaran in mardakaan.
> 
> Oon jang iran eragh ham be jaye inke bad az 2 sal be etmam beresoonanesh 6 sal dige edame dadan, chonke khomeini pofyooz goftesh ke rahe qods az karbalast. bale, oon jang ham hamchin eftekhar amiz nist.




پست شما ارزش پاسخ دادن نداره 

موفق باشید .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

baro bachz aziz lotfan in @Falon ro bikhial beshid. az lahnesh fekr konam jozv aghvame kochekzadeh bashe.
Somebodies are born, just to be IGNORED.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

جهان نيوز - فیلم/ عربستان واقعی را ببینید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> baro bachz aziz lotfan in @Falon ro bikhial beshid. az lahnesh fekr konam jozv aghvame kochekzadeh bashe.
> Somebodies are born, just to be IGNORED.



ehh , he is not "somebody" to begin with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

> - در مورد تأثیر‌گذاری فرهنگ دفاع مقدس به یک نمونه اشاره می‌کنم که برای فرهنگسازی تعدادی از کتاب‌های دفاع مقدس همچون «بابانظر»، «دا»، «کوچه نقاش‌ها»، «پایی که جا ماند» و... را در زندان دورود توزیع کردیم، هنگامی که این کتاب‌ها دست به دست به زندانیان رسید و آن را خواندند یک اتفاقی که رخ داد این بود که یکی از سارقان مطرح و معروف شهر دورود پس از آزادی، در شهر کتابفروشی باز کرد. به نظر شما این اصلاً باعقل جور در می‌آید که دزدی که تمام شهروندان او را می‌شناسند حالا کتابفروشی بزند و کتاب دفاع مقدس، اجتماعی و... بفروشد؟! بنابراین غیر از این است که این تنها نشان از تأثیر عمیق این کتاب‌هاست که می‌بینیم چگونه بر روح یک فرد اثر گذاشته و او را دگرگون کرده است.
> 
> جهان نيوز - قسم می‌خورم اگر یک نفر پیدا شود و این چند سوژه را بسازد با کارهای اسکار برابری می‌کند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@twilight
mishe lotfan dige topice "Iran-Iraq war" ro update nakoni.
aziz man tooye in jang baradaramo az dast dadam amma hamin emrooz 400000 irani tooye araghan . in chizi nist ke ma emrooz behesh niaz dashte bashim, emrooz niaz darim topic "Iran-Iraq friendship" ro update konim va ax bezarim


----------



## twilight

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @twilight
> mishe lotfan dige topice "Iran-Iraq war" ro update nakoni.
> aziz man tooye in jang baradaramo az dast dadam amma hamin emrooz 400000 irani tooye araghan . in chizi nist ke ma emrooz behesh niaz dashte bashim, emrooz niaz darim topic "Iran-Iraq friendship" ro update konim va ax bezarim




سلام
عزیز دل بنده .... این چیزی که شما می گی ، عین خیانت هست هم به ملت ، هم به شهدا و هم به آیندگان و هم به اسلام و هم به انصاف و هم به انسانیت .... 

یعنی چی برای اینکه قراره باهاشون صلح کنیم ، از یاد شهدامون بگذریم !؟ 

کسی که توی سال 61 ، توی 21 سالگی شهید شد اگه زنده می بود الآن می شد 53 ساله و با شرایط فعلی پزشکی حداقل تا سال 1410 می تونست زندگی کنه .... 

یعنی ما به همین راحتی اصل و نصب خودمون رو فراموش کنیم .... 

عزیز دل ما باید همیشه یاد شهدا رو زنده نگه داریم تا بدونیم که اگه ضعیف بشیم همین عراق بغل دستیمون هم چه کاری علیه ما می کنه .... صلح بهانه ای برای فراموشی نیست ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

^ na tanha een balke bayad gheraamat jang ham begirim 

khialetoon rahat amrika nemizare shia ha tooye aragh ru ghodrat bemoonan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

این عکس رو نگاه کن .... خودت حساب کن کری و اروپایی ها دیگه چطور باهاش رفتار می کنند .... ظریف

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

همین اسلام بود که اروپاییا رو از جهل قرون وسطایی در آورد
همین اسلام بود که اعرابی رو که جز جنگ و خونریزی و کشتار تو قبیله های خودشون چیزی نمی دونستن باعث شد نصف کره ی زمین رو فتج کنند و تمدن ساز بشن.
همین اسلام بود که باعث شد ایرانیا از دست ساسانی های کافر که پادشاهشون خودشو خدا می دونست و ایرانیا و سایر اقوام رو به بردگی میگرفت نجات پیدا کنن.
ساسانی ها حتی لشکری که جلوی سپاه اسلام فرستادن با زنجیر پا به هم بسته بودن تا از جنگ فرار نکنن.
اسلام همیشه گفته علم دانش پژوهش خوبی برابری برادری, درسته که 400 ساله به خاطر استعمارگری اروپا و انگلیس مسلمونا به این وضع افتادن اما تعداد دانشمندای اسلامی و به ویژه ایرانی با دانشمندای این 300 400 ساله ی غربیا قابل مقایسه نیست.
تمام علوم رو اروپاییا از مسلمونا گرفتن و با اون شروع کردن به استعمار.استعمار کشورهای اسلامی وغیر اسلامی
اگر اسلام نبود امروز اسمی از ایران نبود و صد هزار تیکه شده بود
تمامی افتخارات سابق ایرانیا هم به خاطر دین خداس که تو اون زمان زرتست بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

twilight said:


> سلام
> عزیز دل بنده .... این چیزی که شما می گی ، عین خیانت هست هم به ملت ، هم به شهدا و هم به آیندگان و هم به اسلام و هم به انصاف و هم به انسانیت ....



aroom azizam aroom
koja mane ablah zer zadam ke yade shohadaro faramoosh konim,
koja mane badbakht ver zadam ke doreye shohada tamoom shode
man faghat goftam too siti ke ba wahabia moshkel darim ba israeelia moshkel darim ba oposition suriye moshkel darim ba nesfe arbha moshkel darim yedoone irane ba 4 ta araghi va 5 ta lobnani ke tooye ye sangaran oonvaght tooye in sangar niazi nist ke ax zaman doshmanimoon ba araghia ro bezarim shoma bara inke ina faramoosh nashan axeshoono bezar tooye in thread, bezar tooye webloge khodet bezar tooye mashregh news bechasboon be bilboardaye vasate khiaboon amma to sangare khodi tafraghe nandaz ke age kare kheir khahanat tafraghe bendaze oonvaght hesabet ba keramol katebeene
dar zemn akhavi shoma alan maro kardi mofsede fe alarz ghorboone dastet ba ye kard saremoonam bebor ta tamoom she bere peye karesh!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

@twilight
tond ravi va kond ravi har do be ye andaze zarar dare.Agar adam mikhad movafah bashe bayad hushe siasie balayi ham dashte bashe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> koja mane ablah zer zadam ke yade shohadaro faramoosh konim,
> koja mane badbakht ver zadam ke doreye shohada tamoom shode



bikhial dadash !!!

geryamoon endakhti !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> bikhial dadash !!!
> 
> geryamoon endakhti !


Biya Yahooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> bikhial dadash !!!
> 
> geryamoon endakhti !



elahi cheshmat hichvaght geryoon nashe joz be shadi dadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> elahi cheshmat hichvaght geryoon nashe joz be shadi dadash.



ghorboonet beram ! cheghad mehrabooni !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

twilight said:


> سلام
> برادر ، از جنگ شهری چی می دونی که همینجوری گازش رو گرفتی و یک راست داری تحلیل می کنی !؟
> عزیز دل می دونی 100 هزار شورشی آموزش دیده توسط نیروهای ویژه ی آمریکایی و انگلیسی و ترک یعنی چی !؟
> می دونی این 100 هزار نفر نه نگرانی از بابت خانواده هاشون دارند ، نه کاری که بخوان برگردن سرش ، نه مضیقه ی تسلیحاتی !؟
> 
> برای مقابله با اینها باید حداقل بمباران سنگین بشه که اگه بشه یکی مثل شما میاد می گه بشار زد مردم سوریه رو قتل عام کرد ، اگه هم نکنه ، جنگ می شه همینی که هست ....
> 
> همون آمریکاش با اون همه ادعاش ، برای زدن سه ، چهار هزار نفر که کلا محاصره بودند و به جزء کلاش و آر پی جی 7 چیزی نداشتن در اون شهر سنی نشین مجبور شد با بمب های فسفر سفید ( بمب شیمایی ممنوعه ) و به گفته ی بعضی ها از بمب های جنسی استفاده کنه و بعد با نیروی هوایی و آپاچی هاش شهر رو به گلوله ببنده تا بتونه این سه ، چهار هزار نفر رو سرکوب کنه ....


من از جنگ شهری چیزی نمیدونم ولی اینطور که به نظر میرسه شما و دولت سوریه هم چیزی نمیدونستید که یک شورش رو به محل برای قتل عام شیعیان تبدیل کردن
دوست عزیز یک چیزی بگو با عقل جور در بیاد. 100 هزار شورشی اموزش دیده توسط نیرو های ویژه ی امریکایی و انگلیسی ؟ عزیزم منبعت رو بده مشتاق هستم ببینم . سال اول جنگ که کلا مخالفا سنی های تندروی سوریه و در بیشترین حالت دیگه چند گروه مسلح القاعده بودن جنگ رو میشد قبل از اینکه کار به 1000 تا گروه تند رو کشیده بشه تموم کرد ولی امثال شما که به نظرت قدرتمند ترین ارتش دنیا رو سوریه داره گذاشتن کار به اینجا بکشه.. اون صد هزار نفری هم که میگی مطمئن باش انسان هستن خانواده دارن ولی چون عقایدشون تند تر از من و شما هست دلیل نمیشه فکر کنی مثل ربات دارن میجنگن. ادم یک چیزایی میشنوه شاخ درمیاره. همینایی که دارن کشته میشن جلوی بشار افراد معمولی و مذهبی بودن الان اسلحه دست گرفتن. اموزش توسط نیرو های ویژه امریکا و انگلیس ؟ تروخدا از این حرفا نزن برادر من. اینا حداکثر اموزشی دیده باشن تو اردن و عربستان بوده. در مورد جنگ شهری هم اگه چیزی که من گفتم رو بخونی میفهمی منم میدونم جنگ شهری سخترین نوع جنگه اما بهتر از این روش ها میشه کنترلش کرد. خدا پدر حزب الله رو بیامرزه وگرنه الان سوریه توسط یک حکومت وابسته به عربستان اداره میشد. عقاید تندروت رو بذار زمین عزیزم بزرگ میشی برات خوب نیست.
من از دو چیز توی این کره زمین خیلی بدم میاد.
یک یهودی
دو تندرو های بی ترمز.
درضمن بنده بارها و بارها در پست های متفاوتم در تمام انجمن ها و سایت ها نشون دادم کاملا پشت حکومت فعلی سوریه یعنی اسد هستم اما شما هم بهتره هرکی رو دیدی به چشم متهم براش شاخ و شونه نکشی واسه ات خوب نیست.
موفق باشی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

spiderkiller said:


> من از جنگ شهری چیزی نمیدونم ولی اینطور که به نظر میرسه شما و دولت سوریه هم چیزی نمیدونستید که یک شورش رو به محل برای قتل عام شیعیان تبدیل کردن
> دوست عزیز یک چیزی بگو با عقل جور در بیاد. 100 هزار شورشی اموزش دیده توسط نیرو های ویژه ی امریکایی و انگلیسی ؟ عزیزم منبعت رو بده مشتاق هستم ببینم . سال اول جنگ که کلا مخالفا سنی های تندروی سوریه و در بیشترین حالت دیگه چند گروه مسلح القاعده بودن جنگ رو میشد قبل از اینکه کار به 1000 تا گروه تند رو کشیده بشه تموم کرد ولی امثال شما که به نظرت قدرتمند ترین ارتش دنیا رو سوریه داره گذاشتن کار به اینجا بکشه.. اون صد هزار نفری هم که میگی مطمئن باش انسان هستن خانواده دارن ولی چون عقایدشون تند تر از من و شما هست دلیل نمیشه فکر کنی مثل ربات دارن میجنگن. ادم یک چیزایی میشنوه شاخ درمیاره. همینایی که دارن کشته میشن جلوی بشار افراد معمولی و مذهبی بودن الان اسلحه دست گرفتن. اموزش توسط نیرو های ویژه امریکا و انگلیس ؟ تروخدا از این حرفا نزن برادر من. اینا حداکثر اموزشی دیده باشن تو اردن و عربستان بوده. در مورد جنگ شهری هم اگه چیزی که من گفتم رو بخونی میفهمی منم میدونم جنگ شهری سخترین نوع جنگه اما بهتر از این روش ها میشه کنترلش کرد. خدا پدر حزب الله رو بیامرزه وگرنه الان سوریه توسط یک حکومت وابسته به عربستان اداره میشد. عقاید تندروت رو بذار زمین عزیزم بزرگ میشی برات خوب نیست.
> من از دو چیز توی این کره زمین خیلی بدم میاد.
> یک یهودی
> دو تندرو های بی ترمز.
> درضمن بنده بارها و بارها در پست های متفاوتم در تمام انجمن ها و سایت ها نشون دادم کاملا پشت حکومت فعلی سوریه یعنی اسد هستم اما شما هم بهتره هرکی رو دیدی به چشم متهم براش شاخ و شونه نکشی واسه ات خوب نیست.
> موفق باشی


دوست عزیز شما یکم قضیه رو ساده گرفتی همین مزدور های که شما میگی، خیلی خطرناکتر از سرباز معمولی یک ارتش پیشرفته هستن .بیشتر اینا تجربه جنگ افغانستان و لیبی و در گیری های القاعده تو شرایط مختلف رو دارن .همین جنگجو های چچنی ارتش سوریه رو که سهله مواقعی شده که ارتش روسیه رو به گریه انداختن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> akhe hamash fosh mide , vali chashm .
> okey , but @Serpentine chon eteghadate khodesh shabihe hamin yaroo mard tike hast hich kari nemikone .
> man be shoma hich vaght bi ehterami nakardam @Serpentine jan , aslan ham baram ahamiat nadare ke tarafdare kodoom jebhe hasti , ama bayad edalato reaayat koni
> age fekr mikoni nemitooni ta yek rahe hal dige peyda konim



bebin @Serpentine khodesh mitouneh az khodesh defaa' bekone, vali man be onvaan e yek member mitounam begam ke hajm e post haye off-topic e shoma va kasaayi mesle shoma, mesle twilight, mohsen, resurrection, hosseini, ghulam-Alzahra be maraateb bishtar az har kas e dige i tou in forum hast, nemoune ash ham tedaad e post hayi ke az shoma ha paak shode, na faghat tavassot e @Serpentine , balke tavasstot e baghiye mod ha, ke khodetoun bebinid chand ta boude. 
@Abii ham dar badtarin haalat taaze lahnesh mesle shoma ha hast. haalaa baaz manzouram bishtar twilight va mohsen hast ta khodet. to ma'moulan faghat dar mored e Abii lahnet bad hast. man va @Ostad va @Uhuhu va @Gilamard ham ke kollan mesle shoma ha troll nemikonim. pas age bekhaahim aadelaaneh be mas'ale negaah konim, taazeh @Serpentine kheyli ziyaad ba yek seri az doustaaye shoma raah oumadeh.



spiderkiller said:


> باور کن اینکه میگم درسته. ببین طولانی شدن جنگ چند تا سود واسه ایران و حزب الله داره
> اول اینکه ایران تا اینجای جنگ از پهپاد های جاسوسی زیادی استفاده کرده و کارایی اونها رو تست کرده اما هنوز پهپاد های جنگی زیاد جواب ندادن واسه همین احتمالا روی اونها هم کار میشه. از طرفی وضعیت لبنان یکم خطرناک شده بحث های فرقه ای زیاد شده حزب الله با طولانی شدن جنگ داره تجربه جنگ شهری خودش رو افزایش میده و اگه بسنجیم نسبت به یک سال پیش تاکتیک های حزب الله در جنگ شهری بسیار کامل تر شده . نکته دیگه درگیری کل القاعده و این گروه های سلفی تکفیری توی سوریه است. اگه سوریه امن بشه اونا هرچه زودتر متمرکز میشن و یا عراق یا شرق ایران رو هدف حملات تروریستی قرار میدن. یک جورایی جنگ سوریه داره خاورمیانه رو پاکسازی میکنه
> اما مهم ترین نکته ادامه یافتن جنگ اینه که سقوط بشار یک سود واسه ایران داره یک ضرر بسیار بزرگتر هم داره. یک جورایی میشه احساس کرد هنوز به یک اجماع محکم برای حفظ بشار اسد نرسیدیم.



Haalet khoube?
in jang har 6 maah hodoud e 7 billion $ baraaye Iran hazine daare, ounam tahte in sharaayet e tahrim ke kollan baraaye azad shoden e moghedaar e kam tar az in poul, mullah ha haazer shodan barnaameh ye haste i ra give up konand. alaan mofid shode in jang?!!! taaze baraaye bazsazish ham dobaare baayad kolli Iran poul bede. tamaam e sonni ha ham az Iran motenaffer shodand. inhaa alaan khoube?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bebin ghaziye intori hast :
> 
> hezbollah yek jaee ru tasarof mikone baad hamoon ja ru mide be artesh ta azash hefazat kone . ama artesh hata tavanaee een karo ham nadare !!! va dobare mokhalefan mian migiranesh .
> 
> hezbollah ham nemitoone ham tasarof kone ham negah dare .....
> 
> kholase vaziat badtar az een fek nemikonam beshe ama behtar ham nemishe magar inke iran dekhalat kone



Daghighan, mage inke dekhaalat e *mostaghim* baashe, ke oun ham hich keshvari tou middle east, tavaanaayi ye logestic e ta'min e yek nirou be oun bozorgi ra az 1000-2000 km ounvar tar az marzesh nadaareh.



Resurrection5782 said:


> خب ، من میخام بدونم کشورایی که خود فروخته ی آمریکا شدن مثل ترکیه عربستان مصر لیبی پاکستان و... جز اینکه نکبت کشورشون رو گرفته چه پیشرفتی کردن.
> ترکیه هر روز کودتا بازداشت اختلاص زندان استعفا سرکوب زندان های 30 40 ساله برای زندانیهای سیاسی و مانند اینها هست.
> عربستان کشوری فقیر و عقب افتاده که حتی ماست میوه ای رو خودش تکنولوژیش رو نداره تولید کنه و با پول نفت از آمریکا وارد میکنه.این کشور با اینکه رقم نجومیی نفت میفروشه اما به علت سو مدیریت وضعیت فقر اسف ناکی داره و تنها قشری که تو این کشور در رفاه هستن خانواده ی سعودی ان.
> مصر 20 ساله به خاطر کمک اپسیلونی آمریکا خودشو فروخته به آمریکا این کشور یکی از بالاترین سطح فقرها رو تو دنیا داره و و ضعیتش هم که مشخص هست.
> لیبی که مثل قبیله های 300 سال پیش زندگی میکنن.
> پاکستان هر روز جنگ کشتار فقر بدبختی و.... تو این کشور تاحالا نشده دو رییس جمهور قدرت رو به هم تحویل بدن جز با جنگ و خونریزی و کودتا جز بار آخر.
> بقیه ی کشورام که مشخصه,وضعیت اسف ناکی دارن.شما یه کشور رو بگید که با آمریکا دوست شد و پیشرفت کرد.
> آمریکا هیچوقت تکنولوژی و سعادت و پیشرفت رو به کشوری نمیده فقط اون کشور رو مصرف گرای خودش تبدیل میکنه تا اقتصاد خودش پیشرفت کنه و یه سری رفاه های کاذب بهش میده همین.مثلا زمان شاه ایران فقط تهران و چند شهر بزرگ دیگه تا حدی آباد بود و بقیه ی شهرهای ایران و روستاها عین 500 سال پیش زنگی میکردن.
> بعد از انقلاب اسلامی با جهاد سازندگی وغیره تلاش های زیادی برای سازنگی کشور انجام شده.
> کشور ما که تا 3 دهه پیش نمی تونست لاستیک چرخ رو بدون لایسنس آمریکا و کشورای غربی تولید کنه الان به جایی رسیده که جزء 10 کشور برتر دنیاس از لحاظ تکنولوژی و تکنولوژی هایی رو داره که بعضا فقط 2 3 کشور جهان دارن.
> شاید فکر کنین وضعیت دبی و امارت خیلی خوبه.اینو میدونید که امارت جز 2 3 بخشش مثل دبی و شارجه بقیش عین 30 سال پیش هست که زمین برهوت بودن.
> اما دبی رو کشورای غربی برا چی ساختن حتی قبل از انقلاب.برای اینکه سرمایه گذاری هر چی میخاست بیاد طرف ایران بیاد بره طرف دبی و ایران پیشرفت نکنه.جدای اینکه چون به زن ها و دخترای عربی و همچنین(بی شرفا)ایرانی علاقه داشتن اونجا رو دایر کردن



shoma ham maashaallaa ta'tili kollan.
in fesaad e vahshatnaak, mokhtas e keshvarhaaye eslaami va chand jaaye aghab mounde ye dige hast, va gar na hamin Europe ba tarh e marshal e amrica boud ke ba'd az WW2 zende shod, japan, SK ham az mesaal haye khoub e dige hastand.
dar mored e UAE, va KSA ham shoma harfet chert hast. man khodam UAE raftam ghablan, va midounam ke chizi ke shoma migi, kaamelan chert hast 



twilight said:


> این عکس رو نگاه کن .... خودت حساب کن کری و اروپایی ها دیگه چطور باهاش رفتار می کنند .... ظریف



hamin ke in khaanoum raazi shode ba lachak biyaad Iran, baayad azash kolli ham mamnoun baashid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

واقعا عجيبه من يه ساعت اينجا نوشتم الان ميام ميبينم پاک شده...

@rmi5 be nazaram to zatan adame badi nisti nazaret ba conversation mitune taghir kone yeki az moshakhasate khubi ke dari motefakeri

هر کسى که پست منو پاک کرد خزولات اين falon رو هم پاک کنه


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

Some encouraging news from your neck of the woods lol 
Hopefully the trend continues and even accelerates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii




----------



## rmi5

Resurrection5782 said:


> واقعا عجيبه من يه ساعت اينجا نوشتم الان ميام ميبينم پاک شده...
> @rmi5 be nazaram to zatan adame badi nisti nazaret ba conversation mitune taghir kone yeki az moshakhasate khubi ke dari motefakeri
> هر کسى که پست منو پاک کرد خزولات اين falon رو هم پاک کنه



mamnoun, bebin aziz, man ba hich kas doshmaniye shakhsi nadaaram. age dar moredi, shoma ya har kas e dige i ke baahaash sohbat mikonam, harf e dorost va mostanad bezane, harfesh ra ghaboul mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> Some encouraging news from your neck of the woods lol
> Hopefully the trend continues and even accelerates.



Actually, people are getting more educated, so we can expect that they do not believe in BS metaphysical stuff.
Anyway, I don't have any problem with religious people and clergies in general, and as long as they don't try to rule the society by their believes. honestly, I am a conservative person myself, and don't have any special problem with more religious or conservative people in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Actually, people are getting more educated, so we can expect that they do not believe in BS metaphysical stuff.
> Anyway, I don't have any problem with religious people and clergies in general, and as long as they don't try to rule the society by their believes. honestly, I am a conservative person myself, and don't have any special problem with more religious or conservative people in general.


lol I was at the local mall right now and on my way out this really hot chick pushes 
a gift rapped bible into my face and says happy Christmas with a really nice smile. Of course I had no idea it was a bible so I open it up almost instantly and see a bible and a DVD inside (honestly at first I thought it was chocolate). I look back and she has this ridiculous grin on here face as if to say "gotcha." I almost blew a shit gasket lol 

Went back and said that if I keep this, I won't show it nearly the amount of respect you'd want me to show it, so take it back please. Then she starts yapping away about this and that so I walk away and throw it in the garbage lol

5-6 years ago a bunch of these weird fucks came into our neighborhood and started knocking on every door. When they realized that we weren't Christians, they kept coming back once a month to spread the good word. Finally one of our neighbors threatened them and they never came back lol. Funny thing was that my parents were the most reasonable people in the neighborhood when it came to these goons. Everybody else would rip them a new *** hole for disturbing them. 

I feel so bad for them sometimes though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

* اقدام بسیار جالب نماینده زن ترکیه ای برای اعتراض به سیاست اردوغان با نشان دادن تصویراز گذشته و حال ایران ! *

"turkiye Iran nakhahad shod"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> * اقدام بسیار جالب نماینده زن ترکیه ای برای اعتراض به سیاست اردوغان با نشان دادن تصویراز گذشته و حال ایران !*
> 
> "turkiye Iran nakhahad shod"



women are the first ones who suffer from Islamists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Abii said:


> lol I was at the local mall right now and on my way out this really hot chick pushes
> a gift rapped bible into my face and says happy Christmas with a really nice smile. Of course I had no idea it was a bible so I open it up almost instantly and see a bible and a DVD inside (honestly at first I thought it was chocolate). I look back and she has this ridiculous grin on here face as if to say "gotcha." I almost blew a shit gasket lol
> 
> Went back and said that if I keep this, I won't show it nearly the amount of respect you'd want me to show it, so take it back please. Then she starts yapping away about this and that so I walk away and throw it in the garbage lol
> 
> 5-6 years ago a bunch of these weird fucks came into our neighborhood and started knocking on every door. When they realized that we weren't Christians, they kept coming back once a month to spread the good word. Finally one of our neighbors threatened them and they never came back lol. Funny thing was that my parents were the most reasonable people in the neighborhood when it came to these goons. Everybody else would rip them a new *** hole for disturbing them.
> 
> I feel so bad for them sometimes though.


Around my university campus there are quite a few jehovas witnesses. Usually most people just shut the door on their face, but luckily for me I had a room mate last year who was a strict Muslim. I come home one day to find 2 jehovas witnesses in my living room with my room mate drinking tea. He had invited them in to debate with them and try to convert them to Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> Around my university campus there are quite a few jehovas witnesses. Usually most people just shut the door on their face, but luckily for me I had a room mate last year who was a strict Muslim. I come home one day to find 2 jehovas witnesses in my living room with my room mate drinking tea. He had invited them in to debate with them and try to convert them to Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

SinaG said:


> Around my university campus there are quite a few jehovas witnesses. Usually most people just shut the door on their face, but luckily for me I had a room mate last year who was a strict Muslim. I come home one day to find 2 jehovas witnesses in my living room with my room mate drinking tea. He had invited them in to debate with them and try to convert them to Islam.







You were probably like "**** my life" when you came in. 
How the hell did you manage to live in the same house as him btw?



rmi5 said:


> women are the first ones who suffer from Islamists.


All three Abrahamic religions have the same basic notion that women are objects that must be controlled (for their own good of course, or as they say). As you say, women will bare the brunt of the suffering in such cultures.

You look at all non Abrahamic religions, and the vast majority don't have this obsession with female sexual organs. It's an extremely odd family of religions unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Resurrection5782 said:


> همین اسلام بود که اروپاییا رو از جهل قرون وسطایی در آورد
> همین اسلام بود که اعرابی رو که جز جنگ و خونریزی و کشتار تو قبیله های خودشون چیزی نمی دونستن باعث شد نصف کره ی زمین رو فتج کنند و تمدن ساز بشن.
> همین اسلام بود که باعث شد ایرانیا از دست ساسانی های کافر که پادشاهشون خودشو خدا می دونست و ایرانیا و سایر اقوام رو به بردگی میگرفت نجات پیدا کنن.
> ساسانی ها حتی لشکری که جلوی سپاه اسلام فرستادن با زنجیر پا به هم بسته بودن تا از جنگ فرار نکنن.
> اسلام همیشه گفته علم دانش پژوهش خوبی برابری برادری, درسته که 400 ساله به خاطر استعمارگری اروپا و انگلیس مسلمونا به این وضع افتادن اما تعداد دانشمندای اسلامی و به ویژه ایرانی با دانشمندای این 300 400 ساله ی غربیا قابل مقایسه نیست.
> تمام علوم رو اروپاییا از مسلمونا گرفتن و با اون شروع کردن به استعمار.استعمار کشورهای اسلامی وغیر اسلامی
> اگر اسلام نبود امروز اسمی از ایران نبود و صد هزار تیکه شده بود
> تمامی افتخارات سابق ایرانیا هم به خاطر دین خداس که تو اون زمان زرتست بود



سلام
البته زرتشت رو جزو پیامبران حساب می کنند ( هر چند ر وش اختلاف هست ولیکن چون از قدیم زرتشتی ها رو جزو اهل کتاب می دونستند ، پس یعنی احتمال اینکه خود زرتش هم پیامبر الهی باشه ، زیاده ) ولیک زرتشتگری رو نه ! چون به جای اعتقاد به خدای واحد به ثنویت ( دو خدایی - خدای بد و خدای خوب ) اعتقاد دارند .... یکبار باید بیام و این رو توضیح بدهم ... به خصوص به دوستان باستان گرا ....

بگذریم ولیکن اسلام از زمانی بدبخت شد که اشاعره بر معتزله ( در اهل سنت ) پیروز شدند و هر گونه فکر کردن و عقل رو نادیده گرفتن ... بعد هم گفتنند که همه ی کارهای انسان بر اساس خواست خداست و نتیجه گرفتن که باید هر چه حاکم کرد ( ظالم هم باشه ) پذیرفت .... غالب اهل سنت امروز هم به اشاعره رفتند .... اصولا یکی از بزرگترین دلایل اختلاف شیعه و سنی بر سر موضوع عدل الهی هست ... اونهایی که با این مسایل آشنا هستند می دونند اختلاف های اصلی شیعه و سنی در چیست ولیکن افراد عادی فقط فکر میکنند اختلاف اصلی سر خلافت هست که البته اینجور نیست 

یک جای دیگه هم صوفی گری و این جور چیزها زد ناک اوتش کرد ، ....

برای دلایل شکست هم از این مغولان که اسلام رو عملا برد تو یک حالت کما برای چند قرن همین بس که بدونید لواط و همجنس گرایی و رواج فساد بوده و هست که علمای سنی مذهب وقت ، اون ها رو با فتواهای عجیب و غریب و صد من یک غاز تطهیر می کردند 

داستان محمود و ایاز ( محمود غزنوی نه محمود خومون !!! ) هم معروف هست و حتی به لطف یک مشت احمق توی کتابهای درسی هم اومده !!!

منوچهری ( یکی از محدود فارسی گویان دوران محمود غزنوی ) یک رساله ی بلند و بالا داره که به پسرش توضیح می ده از چه غلام هایی برای همخوابگی استفاده کنه که به جرات می تونم بگم کل جهان غرب رو همین حالا زیر و رو کنی ، یک آموزش جامع .... گرایی که این آقا نوشته رو ندارند !!!!

فی المثل به پسرش توصیه می کرد که توی هوای گرم با غلام های هندو ( که رنگ پوستشون تیره هست ) بخوابه و توی هوای سرد به غلام های ترک ( مراد سفید پوست یا رنگ روشن ) بخوابه 

البته خیلی وقت پیش این مقاله رو خوندم ، دقیق یادم نیست 

کلا اسلام و مسلمین بعد از دوران مغول در کما بود تا شیعیان و صفویه پیروز شدند و دوباره نهضت عقل گرایی رشد پیدا کرد و توی مباحث انسانی و فلسفی به کمال رسید و این موضوع ادامه داشت تا اواخر صفویه که اخباری گری در شیعه رواج پیدا کرد ( اخباری گر ها هم معادل همین اشاعره ی اهل سنت بودند ) و کلا زد ایران رو ناک اوت کرد و طبق معمول ، شاهان و حکمای ظالم هم ازش حمایت کردند 

اصولا دین مشکلی نداره ، حکومت های دینی هم مشکلی ندارند ، مشکل جایی پیش میاد که یک مشت خشکه مقدس احمق میاند عقل رو کنار می گذارند و فقط می شوند راوی روایات ...



spiderkiller said:


> من از جنگ شهری چیزی نمیدونم ولی اینطور که به نظر میرسه شما و دولت سوریه هم چیزی نمیدونستید که یک شورش رو به محل برای قتل عام شیعیان تبدیل کردن
> دوست عزیز یک چیزی بگو با عقل جور در بیاد. 100 هزار شورشی اموزش دیده توسط نیرو های ویژه ی امریکایی و انگلیسی ؟ عزیزم منبعت رو بده مشتاق هستم ببینم . سال اول جنگ که کلا مخالفا سنی های تندروی سوریه و در بیشترین حالت دیگه چند گروه مسلح القاعده بودن جنگ رو میشد قبل از اینکه کار به 1000 تا گروه تند رو کشیده بشه تموم کرد ولی امثال شما که به نظرت قدرتمند ترین ارتش دنیا رو سوریه داره گذاشتن کار به اینجا بکشه.. اون صد هزار نفری هم که میگی مطمئن باش انسان هستن خانواده دارن ولی چون عقایدشون تند تر از من و شما هست دلیل نمیشه فکر کنی مثل ربات دارن میجنگن. ادم یک چیزایی میشنوه شاخ درمیاره. همینایی که دارن کشته میشن جلوی بشار افراد معمولی و مذهبی بودن الان اسلحه دست گرفتن. اموزش توسط نیرو های ویژه امریکا و انگلیس ؟ تروخدا از این حرفا نزن برادر من. اینا حداکثر اموزشی دیده باشن تو اردن و عربستان بوده. در مورد جنگ شهری هم اگه چیزی که من گفتم رو بخونی میفهمی منم میدونم جنگ شهری سخترین نوع جنگه اما بهتر از این روش ها میشه کنترلش کرد. خدا پدر حزب الله رو بیامرزه وگرنه الان سوریه توسط یک حکومت وابسته به عربستان اداره میشد. عقاید تندروت رو بذار زمین عزیزم بزرگ میشی برات خوب نیست.
> من از دو چیز توی این کره زمین خیلی بدم میاد.
> یک یهودی
> دو تندرو های بی ترمز.
> درضمن بنده بارها و بارها در پست های متفاوتم در تمام انجمن ها و سایت ها نشون دادم کاملا پشت حکومت فعلی سوریه یعنی اسد هستم اما شما هم بهتره هرکی رو دیدی به چشم متهم براش شاخ و شونه نکشی واسه ات خوب نیست.
> موفق باشی



سلام
عزیز دل ، مشکل اینجاست که فکر می کنی این یک تظاهرات ساده بود ... این چه تظاهرات مردمی هست که هنوز یک هفته ازش نگذشته از سراسر جهان مزدور مسلح برای ابراز وجود میاد ( نکته اینکه اکثر ارتشیان ارتش سوریه خودشون سنی هستند ) 

در ضمن ، اینکه آمریکا نیروی ویژه فرستاد به اردن و در ترکیه هم پایگاه داره برای این کار چیز بسیار مشخصی هست ... ما سربازی که می فرستیم لب مرز سر هم 40 تا گلوله تو آموزشی شلیک نمی کنه ولیکن این آقایون مزدور عین نوازنده با اسلحه شون می نوازند .... یعنی آموزش درست و حسابی دیدند ....

بعدش هم جنگی که سه سال طول می کشه یعنی توش هزاران سرباز به صورت خودکار تربیت شدند .... یعنی اونی که روز اول فقط بلد بود اسلحه توی دست بگیره ، حالا به اندازه ی یک سرباز ویژه تیرا ندازی بلده ... 

این بهتر شدن تاکتیک های جنگ شهری که شما ازش دم زدی در پست قبلت ، برای دو طرف صادقه نه فقط برای یک طرف ولیکن شما عمدا یا سهوا این نکته ی خیلی کلیدی رو نادیده گرفتی 

منم از سه چیز بدم میاد 
یکی صهیونیست
وهابی و سلفی احمق 
هم کند روی بی بی سی نگاه کن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Abii said:


> You were probably like "**** my life" when you came in.
> How the hell did you manage to live in the same house as him btw?



Tbh I was equal parts amused and angry at the same time. 

There where 4 people living in the house, one moved out, so we had an extra room available. My other room mate said that he knew somebody in one of his classes looking for a room, so he moved in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

سلام

هرچی حاج حسین می گه درست از آب در میاد ..... 



> *اسرائیل با هماهنگی آمریکا علیه توافق ژنو ساز مخالف می‌زند*
> 
> سرویس سیاسی-
> هیلاری کلینتون وزیر خارجه سابق آمریکا از هیاهو و ساز‌مخالف رژیم اسرائیل درباره مذاکرات و توافق هسته ای ژنو، پرده برداشت.
> مخالف خوانی های مقامات صهیونیستی درباره مذاکرات هسته‌ای ایران و 1+5 پیش از امضای توافقنامه موقت شش ماهه آغاز شد. تل آویو از هر فرصتی برای هیاهو در این زمینه استفاده کرده و مدعی بود که نباید با ایران توافقنامه امضا کرد و وقتی در ساعات ابتدایی سوم آذر ماه، وزیران خارجه ایران و 6 کشور مقابل، توافقنامه موقت را به امضا رساندند، رژیم صهیونیستی با گرفتن ژست مخالف این توافق را «اشتباه تاریخی» غرب خواند!
> این در حالی بود که مقامات و مذاکره کنندگان آمریکایی، مسیر مذاکره را اینگونه طی می کردند؛ واشنگتن- تل آویو- ژنو و بالعکس! آنان هربار در حالی وارد ژنو می شدند که ساعاتی قبل مهمان صهیونیست ها بودند و پس از مذاکره نیز بدون معطلی راهی آنجا شده و گزارش مبسوطی از روند مذاکرات به دوستان اسرائیلی خود ارائه می کردند. آنان حتی از بیان این موضوع نیز ابایی نداشتند و اوباما و وزیر خارجه وی بارها اعلام کردند که در این مورد با سران تل آویو در تماس نزدیک بوده و با آنان درباره جزئیات ماجرا رایزنی می کنند.
> در حالی که برخی ها با خوشبینی و شاید نوعی ساده انگاری، مواضع تل آویو درباره توافق ژنو را جدی و نشانه اختلاف میان آمریکا و رژیم صهیونیستی در این مورد عنوان می‌کردند، کیهان از همان ابتدا گوشزد کرد که نباید فریب این عملیات روانی را خورد و سروصدای صهیونیست ها و مخالفتشان با توافق ژنو، بخشی از یک سناریو بیشتر نیست.
> این موضع کیهان با حملاتی در داخل و خارج مواجه شد و فضاسازی‌ها به سمتی رفت که کیهان با رژیم اسرائیل همنظر است. حتی کار به جایی رسید که روزنامه انگلیسی گاردین در مطلبی نوشت؛ توافقنامه ژنو تنها دو مخالف در دنیا دارد؛ یکی نتانیاهو در تل آویو و دیگری حسین شریعتمداری در تهران!
> برخی جریانات مرموز داخلی نیز با این جنجال و هیاهو همراه شده و شعار «کیهان-اسرائیل پیوندتان مبارک» نیز ساخته و سرداده شد!
> اگر چه مبنای انتقادهای کیهان به توافق ژنو، کاملاً روشن و منطقی است و بر همین اساس رژیم صهیونیستی نمی تواند مخالف چنین توافقنامه ای باشد اما سخنان اخیر وزیر سابق امور خارجه آمریکا، مبنی بر تقسیم کار واشنگتن-تل آویو در موضوع هسته ای ایران در نقش پلیس خوب و بد، سند دیگری است بر درستی موضع کیهان.
> هیلاری کلینتون در یک نشست پشت پرده در واشنگتن تصریح کرد انتقادات آشکار اسرائیل از توافق «ژنو» خوب است و به دیپلماسی آمریکا در قبال ایران کمک می‌کند. به گزارش فارس به نقل از روزنامه صهیونیستی «عاروتص‌ شوآ»، «هیلاری کلینتون» در یک نشست محرمانه در واشنگتن گفت که نگرانی‌های آشکار اسرائیل از اینکه توافق ایران و1+5(آمریکا، انگلیس، فرانسه،روسیه،چین بعلاوه آلمان) در «ژنو» ناکارآمد بوده است، به دیپلماسی آمریکا در قبال ایران کمک می‌کند و به ادامه فشارها بر ایران و همپیمانان این کشور ادامه می‌دهد.
> وی تصریح کرد که هشدارهای اسرائیل برای حمله احتمالی نظامی در ایران جدی گرفته می‌شود و روسیه و چین تحت تأثیر ترس یک حمله نظامی تل‌آویو قرار می‌گیرند.کلینتون در ادامه گفته‌های خود مدعی شد که نگرانی‌ها از حمله احتمالی اسرائیل احتمالاً ایران را در گفت‌وگو با دیپلمات‌های آمریکایی منعطف‌تر کرده است. این اظهارات در حالی است که مقامات کاخ سفید همیشه مدعی هستند که با مواضع تل آویو مخالف بوده و مواضع آنان با مواضع تند و سخت امثال نتانیاهو یکسان نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> You were probably like "**** my life" when you came in.
> How the hell did you manage to live in the same house as him btw?
> 
> 
> All three Abrahamic religions have the same basic notion that women are objects that must be controlled (for their own good of course, or as they say). As you say, women will bare the brunt of the suffering in such cultures.
> 
> You look at all non Abrahamic religions, and the vast majority don't have this obsession with female sexual organs. It's an extremely odd family of religions unfortunately.



Yeah, Exactly. Maybe it has something to do with their tough geographical conditions, ... because in more moderate places, they have a much better attitude toward women and also their gods is not as angry and cruel as Abrahamic religions, specially Judaism and Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Abii said:


> * اقدام بسیار جالب نماینده زن ترکیه ای برای اعتراض به سیاست اردوغان با نشان دادن تصویراز گذشته و حال ایران ! *
> 
> "turkiye Iran nakhahad shod"



Vase 2 3 mah pishe


----------



## spiderkiller

rmi5 said:


> Haalet khoube?
> in jang har 6 maah hodoud e 7 billion $ baraaye Iran hazine daare, ounam tahte in sharaayet e tahrim ke kollan baraaye azad shoden e moghedaar e kam tar az in poul, mullah ha haazer shodan barnaameh ye haste i ra give up konand. alaan mofid shode in jang?!!! taaze baraaye bazsazish ham dobaare baayad kolli Iran poul bede. tamaam e sonni ha ham az Iran motenaffer shodand. inhaa alaan khoube?!!!


سلام
داداش با کمال احترام ولی حرف شما خیلی مسخره است. کل بودجه نظامی ایران در سال اخر اقای احمدی نژاد 7 ملیارد دلار بود اونوقت ایران تا الان 7 ملیارد دلار هم هزینه جنگ سوریه رو داده ؟ چرا اخه برادر من بدون منبع حرف میزنی. شما یک منبع بیار هم بی بی سی هم صدای امریکا و سی ان ان و ... هم قبوله فقط یک منبع بده به من که ایران یک دلار تو سوریه* هزینه جنگ* رو داده. من منکر این نمیشم ایران بازسازی های لبنان رو انجام داد و خیلی به برخی نقاط لبنان کمک کرده اونم دلیل داره. دلیلش این حزب الله هست که میبینی الان عملا از ارتش های کشور های عربی قویتر شده . ایران با هزینه هایی که توی لبنان کرده یک ارتش ثانویه برای محافظت از خاک خودش درست کرده اما در سوریه هیچ منبعی حرف شما رو تایید نمیکنه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ah ah baba in Iran dige gandesh bala oomade
hame daneshjooan ke hich dige barobach be daneshgahaye Iran ham ektefa nemikonan Spill over kardan be overseas begzarim az inke hame ham mohandesan baba mage cheghad doktor mohandes mikhaym
@rmi5 jan shoma oonvar dari EE mikhooni?
kodoom uni hasti?
fund mund gerefti? cheghad?
@Ostad ham ke EE hast
oops ta chand sale dige fekr konam hame bedonya ke mian EE daran mage khalafesh sabet beshe
bagheye ham ke ehtemalan balaye 99.99999 daneshjooan ini ham ke 100 nagoftam faghat be in khatere ke az khodam motmaenam


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ah ah baba in Iran dige gandesh bala oomade
> hame daneshjooan ke hich dige barobach be daneshgahaye Iran ham ektefa nemikonan Spill over kardan be overseas begzarim az inke hame ham mohandesan baba mage cheghad doktor mohandes mikhaym



Faghat moshkel in nist. Yek mohandes ke fekresh roshane fekr mikoni mikhad Iran ke Sharia hast zendegi kone, ya Europa/Amrika? Man 6ta az dustam Irani hastan, baziashun mohandesi khundan bazia fizik/riazi -- alan ham hamashun scholarshipe phd gereftan. Az Tabriz va Tehran umadan. Brain drain be shedat


----------



## twilight



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> Faghat moshkel in nist. Yek mohandes ke fekresh roshane fekr mikoni mikhad Iran ke Sharia hast zendegi kone, ya Europa/Amrika? Man 6ta az dustam Irani hastan, baziashun mohandesi khundan bazia fizik/riazi -- alan ham hamashun scholarshipe phd gereftan. Az Tabriz va Tehran umadan. Brain drain be shedat


salam
mage u ham oonvari?
ooops
ooops
bebkakhshid amma in dige brain drain nist
drain khali hast
chi mikhooni?
kam kam too fekresh mioftam apply konam manam beram USA
ooonja ro ham ba baro bach be gand bekeshim ta sharayet joori beshe dobare hame migrate konan bargardan Iran


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> salam
> mage u ham oonvari?
> ooops
> ooops
> *bebkakhshid amma in dige brain drain nist
> drain khali hast*
> chi mikhooni?
> kam kam too fekresh mioftam apply konam manam beram USA
> ooonja ro ham ba baro bach be gand bekeshim ta sharayet joori beshe dobare hame migrate konan bargardan Iran



ehh, what?!
"drain" yani khali shodan. Hata az in forum ham malume, 2-3 nafar az javunha be in fekran ke mikhan az Iran beran birun. Gand zadan...


man fizik khundam


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> man fizik khundam


hagh daran beran, beran halesho bebaran.
raftan ina be sood kheyliast albate be zarar kheylia ham hast
dar kol fekr nemikonam arzeshesho dashte bashe ke beri in nazare shakhsi mane amma har kas nazare va dalayele khodesho dare
amma fekr mikonam invar rahat tar beshe be ye zendegiye aroom va pool resid albate migam in nazare mane



Esfand said:


> ehh, what?!
> "drain" yani khali shodan


bebakhshid manzooram in bood ke in dige "brain drain" nist "drain" e khali hast.


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> سلام
> داداش با کمال احترام ولی حرف شما خیلی مسخره است. کل بودجه نظامی ایران در سال اخر اقای احمدی نژاد 7 ملیارد دلار بود اونوقت ایران تا الان 7 ملیارد دلار هم هزینه جنگ سوریه رو داده ؟ چرا اخه برادر من بدون منبع حرف میزنی. شما یک منبع بیار هم بی بی سی هم صدای امریکا و سی ان ان و ... هم قبوله فقط یک منبع بده به من که ایران یک دلار تو سوریه* هزینه جنگ* رو داده. من منکر این نمیشم ایران بازسازی های لبنان رو انجام داد و خیلی به برخی نقاط لبنان کمک کرده اونم دلیل داره. دلیلش این حزب الله هست که میبینی الان عملا از ارتش های کشور های عربی قویتر شده . ایران با هزینه هایی که توی لبنان کرده یک ارتش ثانویه برای محافظت از خاک خودش درست کرده اما در سوریه هیچ منبعی حرف شما رو تایید نمیکنه.



یعنی‌ شما فکر میکردی که این همه هزینه‌های جنگ را بشر اسد از کجا تأمین می‌کنه واقعا؟!!!

هزاران منبع در این باره هست. از همه معروف تر هم گزارشِ رسمی‌ یه وزارتِ امورِ خارجه یه بریتانیا در این باره هست:

با کمک‌ مالی تهران به سوریه چه کارهایی می‌شد در ایران انجام داد؟
_وزارت خارجه بریتانیا گزارشی با عنوان با «کمک‌های مالی ايران به رژيم سوريه چه کارهايی می‌شد در داخل ايران انجام داد؟» تهیه کرده است. ترجمه فارسی این گزارش در اختیار رادیو فردا گذاشته شده است. _

تيرماه سال جاری (۱۳۹۱) رسانه‌ها از کمک پنج ميليارد و ۸۰۰ ميليون دلاری ايران به رژيم سوريه خبر دادند. اندکی بعد در مهر ماه اخباری مبنی بر انتقال حدود ۱۰ ميليارد دلار از ايران به سوريه منتشر شد.

کمک‌های مالی ايران در شرايطی به حساب رژيم سوريه سرازير شد که اين کشور بيش از دو سال درگير قيامی مردمی عليه حکومت بشار اسد بوده است؛ قيامی که طی آن بيش از ۶۰ هزار سوری به دست رژيم اسد کشته شدند، هزاران خانه، درمانگاه، بيمارستان و مدرسه ويران شدند، به زيرساخت‌های اساسی مانند سيستم آب رسانی و بهداشت صدمات جدی وارد شد، و رقمی بين يک تا سه ميليون نفر ناگزير از ترک محل زندگی خود و مهاجرت شدند. هم‌اکنون بيش از ۴۰۰ هزار پناهنده سوری به کشورهای مجاور و همسايه پناه برده‌اند. ۵۰ درصد از کسانی را که ناچار به ترک محل سکونت خود شده‌اند، کودکان تشکيل می‌دهند.
پنج ميليارد و ۸۰۰ ميليون دلار پول زيادی است. فارغ از اين که اگر اين مبلغ هنگفت به حساب رژيم اسد سرازير نمی‌شد چه تاثيری بر سرنوشت مردم سوريه می‌توانست داشته باشد، اينجا فقط می‌خواهيم به اين مساله بپردازيم که اگر اين پول در داخل ايران هزينه می‌شد، چه کارهايی می‌شد با آن انجام داد.

*تسهيلات آموزشی*

هزينه متوسط ساخت يک کلاس درس در استان تهران حدود ۱۶ هزار و ۷۰۰ دلار است  (نرخ برابری دلار و ريال هنگام نگارش اين مطلب حدود ۳۶ هزار ريال در برابر هر يک دلار آمريکا در نظر گرفته شده؛ تمام تبديل‌ها به همين نرخ انجام شده مگر آنکه در پانويس هر مورد به طور خاص به نرخ ديگری استناد شده باشد). هزينه ساخت يک مدرسه با توجه به بزرگی و محل احداث آن (شهر، روستا و ...) متغير است و برای نمونه ممکن است بين ۸۳ هزار و ۵۰۰ دلار  تا ۲۷۸ هزار دلار خرج داشته باشد.

با پنج ميليارد و ۸۰۰ ميليون دلار می‌توان ۳۴۷ هزار کلاس درس در ايران احداث کرد که تقريباً بيش از نيمی از شمار کلاس‌های درس فعلی در سراسر ايران است.

هزينه اتصال هر کلاس درس به اينترنت پرسرعت و ساير تجهيزات لازم برای «هوشمند سازی» کلاس‌های درس در ايران به طور متوسط حدود ۸۳۵ تا ۱۱۰۰ دلار است  . به طور تقريبی حدود ۶۵۰ هزار کلاس درس در ايران وجود دارد. (۱)

تنها با هزينه کردن سه و ۱۲ دهم درصد از مبلغ پنج ميليارد و ۸۰۰ ميليون دلار می‌توان تمام کلاس‌های درس ايران را به اينترنت پرسرعت مجهز کرد و تضمين کرد که نسل آينده ايران دسترسی و آگاهی بهتری از جهان دارد.

*تامين اجتماعی و خدمات درمانی*

در سال ۱۳۹۱ بودجه تامين اجتماعی دولت ايران حدود چهل و هفت ميليارد و هشتصد ميليون دلار بوده که تنها ۱۰ درصد از آن صرف خدمات پزشکی شده است . کسر بودجه در همين سال موجب شد برخی رسانه‌ها از احتمال فروش اموال و شرکت‌های زير مجموعه سازمان تامين اجتماعی به منظور جبران کسر بودجه ابراز نگرانی کنند .

با پنج ميليارد و ۸۰۰ ميليون دلار می‌شد بودجه تامين اجتماعی را ۶۸ درصد افزايش داد (البته فارغ از نحوه هزينه شدن اين مبلغ) و اطمينان حاصل کرد که سرمايه‌گذاری‌ها، اموال و دارايی‌های سازمان تامين اجتماعی که پشتوانه بازپرداخت حق بازنشستگی و ساير خدمات اين سازمان است، به فروش گذاشته نمی‌شوند.

اگر اين مبلغ صرف هزينه خدمات پزشکی می‌شد می‌توانست بودجه اين بخش را به ميزان ۳۵۰ درصد افزايش دهد که اين می‌توانست به معنای گسترش پوشش بيمه خدمات درمانی باشد چه در زمينه بيماری‌های پرهزينه‌ای که هم اکنون تحت پوشش کامل اين سازمان نيستند و هم در زمينه ارائه اين خدمات به ميليون‌ها ايرانی ديگر که اکنون تحت پوشش بيمه درمانی سازمان تامين اجتماعی قرار ندارند.

به طور متوسط در ايران بين ۱۷ تا ۱۸ تخت بيمارستانی به ازای هر ۱۰ هزار نفر جمعيت وجود دارد .

متوسط جهانی سرانه تخت بيمارستانی حدود ۳۰ تخت به ازای هر ۱۰ هزار نفر جمعيت است. متوسط هزينه ساخت بيمارستان در ايران به ازای هر تخت ظرفيت معادل ۲۷۸۰ تا ۴۱۷۰ دلار است.

تنها با صرف پنج و ۷۵ دهم درصد از پنج ميليارد و ۸۰۰ ميليون دلار می‌توان متوسط سرانه تخت بيمارستانی در ايران را به ميانگين جهانی اين آمار رساند و خدمات پزشکی بهتر و گسترده‌تری را برای ميليون‌ها تن از شهروندان ايرانی از اين طريق تضمين کرد.

*ايمنی جاده‌ها*

در ايران سالانه بين ۲۰ تا ۲۵ هزار نفر در تصادفات جاده‌ای کشته می‌شوند که بخشی از اين آمار به دليل کيفيت پايين جاده‌ها و زيرساخت‌های ضعيف در بخش حمل و نقل است. ايران يکی از بالاترين آمارهای تلفات در تصادفات رانندگی را در جهان دارد.

به گفته مقامات ايرانی، ايران صاحب ۱۱ هزار کيلومتر راه است (اعم از راه اصلی، آزادراه و بزرگراه) اما برای تکميل شبکه راه‌های کشور به احداث ۲۰ هزار کيلومتر راه ديگر نياز دارد. هزينه ساخت راه جديد در ايران به ازای هر متر راه اصلی ۵۰۰ دلار، هر متر آزادراه ۱۰۰۰ دلار، و هر متر بزرگراه ۱۵۰۰ دلار است .

با پنج ميليارد و ۸۰۰ ميليون دلار می‌توان ۳۸۵۰ کيلومتر بزگراه به شبکه جاده‌های ايران افزود که خود موجب تضمين ايمنی هزاران تن از ايرانيانی می‌شود که در اين جاده‌های تردد می‌کنند.

*ميراث فرهنگی*

ايران صاحب شمار قابل توجهی از سايت‌ها و بناهای تاريخی و فرهنگی است که اهميتی جهانی دارند . ايران در سال ۱۳۹۰ حدود ۷۰ ميليون دلار برای مرمت و نگهداری ابنيه و ميراث تاريخی و فرهنگی خود هزينه کرد .

تنها ۵ درصد (با احتساب نرخ ارز در اسفند ۹۰ و فروردین ۹۱) از پنج ميليارد و ۸۰۰ ميليون دلار می‌تواند بودجه مرمت و نگهداری آثار تاريخی و فرهنگی ايران را چهار برابر ميزان فعلی افزايش دهد و بقای اين آثار ارزشمند را برای نسل‌های متمادی تضمين کند.

*بازسازی مناطق زلزله زده*

سال ۱۳۸۲ زمين لرزه‌ای شهر تاريخی بم در استان کرمان را ويران کرد و بيش از ۲۶ هزار کشته برجای گذاشت. طی نه سال پس از اين واقعه دولت در مجموع حدود ۳۹۸ ميليون دلار به صورت سرمايه‌گذاری مستقيم و وام برای بازسازی فضاهای عمومی و واحدهای مسکونی بم هزينه کرد . با اين حال در دی ماه ۱۳۹۱ رئيس شورای شهر بم گفت که بازسازی شهر بم هنوز به اتمام نرسيده و مقامات محلی به منظور اين کار تقاضای اعتباری معادل ۵۵ ميليون دلار کرده‌اند که تا کنون فقط با ۲۰ ميليون دلار آن موافقت شده است .

با توجه به نرخ متغير ارز طی اين نه سال، با حداقل هشت و هفت دهم درصد و حداکثر هشت و ۳۳ درصد از پنج ميليارد و ۸۰۰ ميليون دلار می‌شد تمام بودجه بازسازی شهر بم را يک شبه (۲) فراهم کرد و از اين طريق سرعت بازسازی را افزايش داد تا رنج بازماندگان اين زلزله کمتر شود و شايد با برنامه‌ريزی بهتر از آغاز شهر بم با کيفيتی بهتر بازسازی شود.

_ (۱) این رقم از مجموع تفکیک استانی آمار کلاس‌های درس در وبسایت رشد به دست آمده (کمی بیش از ۶۴۸ هزار کلاس درس)؛ به رغم این که سال ثبت و محاسبه این آمار در وبسایت رشد مشخص نشده، اما با توجه به شمار دانش‌آموزان و مقایسه آن با آمار مرکز آمار ایران به نظر می‌رسد این عدد باید به سال‌های پایانی دهه ۱۳۸۰ تعلق داشته باشد (عدم وجود آمار مستقل برای استان البرز نیز موید این مطلب است_.

(۲) _در آغاز بازسازی شهر بم در سال ۱۳۸۲ نرخ برابری ارز در برابر ریال در پایین‌ترین سطح طی این بازه نه ساله قرار داشت و هر دلار آمریکا به ازای حدود ۸۳۲۰ ریال معامله می‌شد. با فرض این که اگر نرخ دلار طی این نه سال ثابت می‌ماند می‌توان تصور کرد هزینه بازسازی بم حدود ۸/۳۳ درصد کمک‌های مالی ایران به سوریه می‌شد (این رقم شامل اعتبارات درخواستی که ارایه نشده نیز می‌شود)؛ در صورتی که نرخ برابری ارز را در این مدت برابر با نرخ ارز در زمان نگارش این مطلب (۳۶ هزار ریال به ازای هر دلار آمریکا) به رقم ۸/۷ درصد می‌رسیم. در شرایطی که بدون در اختیار داشتن تفکیک سال و ماه اعتبارات تخصیصی و هزینه شده امکان محاسبه دقیق هزینه‌های بازسازی بم به دلار وجود ندارد، می‌توان مطمئن بود که این رقم هر چه بوده باشد از بازه ۸/۷ تا ۸/۳۳ درصد (از رقم ۸/۵ میلیارد دلار) فراتر نمی‌رود._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ah ah baba in Iran dige gandesh bala oomade
> hame daneshjooan ke hich dige barobach be daneshgahaye Iran ham ektefa nemikonan Spill over kardan be overseas begzarim az inke hame ham mohandesan baba mage cheghad doktor mohandes mikhaym
> @rmi5 jan shoma oonvar dari EE mikhooni?
> kodoom uni hasti?
> fund mund gerefti? cheghad?
> @Ostad ham ke EE hast
> oops ta chand sale dige fekr konam hame bedonya ke mian EE daran mage khalafesh sabet beshe
> bagheye ham ke ehtemalan balaye 99.99999 daneshjooan ini ham ke 100 nagoftam faghat be in khatere ke az khodam motmaenam



این اطلاعاتی که شما می‌پرسی‌، بیش از حد شخصی‌ هست، من هیچ وقت به اینجور سوال‌ها پاسخ نمیدم. شما گویا از برادرانِ اطلاعاتی هستید. درسته؟


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> این اطلاعاتی که شما می‌پرسی‌، بیش از حد شخصی‌ هست


wrong
age in etelaat shakhsiye ke dige baraye baro bach tooye daneshgahha ettelaate shakhsi ee baghi nemimoone be har hal oon chizi ke mohemme nazare shakhse shakhis shomast

man doostane ziadi ooonjaha daram makhsoosan berkeley tarafaye shoma ya invar shargh tooye CMU ya hatta texas o oregon ya jahaye dige hamye ettelateshonam daram fekr nemikaradam masaele shakhsishoon bashe
ok, anyway.

omidvaram in dige shakhsi nabashe ke beporsam kodoom gerayesh mikhooni yani power , elec,..



rmi5 said:


> شما گویا از برادرانِ اطلاعاتی هستید. درسته؟


rasti yadam raft begam oon wrong e male in bood

be har hal manam EE power khoundam in UT B&M&P


----------



## spiderkiller

rmi5 said:


> یعنی‌ شما فکر میکردی که این همه هزینه‌های جنگ را بشر اسد از کجا تأمین می‌کنه واقعا؟!!!
> 
> هزاران منبع در این باره هست. از همه معروف تر هم گزارشِ رسمی‌ یه وزارتِ امورِ خارجه یه بریتانیا در این باره هست:
> 
> با کمک‌ مالی تهران به سوریه چه کارهایی می‌شد در ایران انجام داد؟
> _وزارت خارجه بریتانیا گزارشی با عنوان با «کمک‌های مالی ايران به رژيم سوريه چه کارهايی می‌شد در داخل ايران انجام داد؟» تهیه کرده است. ترجمه فارسی این گزارش در اختیار رادیو فردا گذاشته شده است. _
> ...


البته اینایی که گفتید اگه حقیقت داشته باشه منظورم مبلغ انتقالی از ایران به سوریه هست اونوقت فاجعه ملی خواهد بود اما همین وزارت خارجه انگلیس نبود توی جنگ ما میگفت عراق سلاح شیمیایی نداره بعد توی جنگ دوم خلیج فارس میگفت سلاح کشتار جمعی داره ؟
just saying.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

دوستان اگه میشه یه لطفی کنید و اینجا بحث مذهبی نکنید، هرکسی عقاید مذهبیشو پیش خودش نگه داره بهتره، مخصوصا توی این فروم که همیشه بحث ها به ترولینگ و فحش و ناسزا ختم میشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

* همواره در یک نهضت جنگ در صحنهٔ خارجی و مبارزه با دشمن خارجی غالبا به پیروزی منجر می شود و در صحنهٔ داخلی و با دشمنان داخلی شکست می خورد.

دکتر علی شریعتی
*

-no offense at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

spiderkiller said:


> همواره در یک نهضت جنگ در صحنهٔ خارجی و مبارزه با دشمن خارجی غالبا به پیروزی منجر می شود و در صحنهٔ داخلی و با دشمنان داخلی شکست می خورد.
> دکتر علی شریعتی



shariati in rooza kheyli kam harf mizane ya man kam azash mishnavam, negaranesham.


----------



## spiderkiller

Islam shall be the winner said:


> shariati in rooza kheyli kam harf mizane ya man kam azash mishnavam, negaranesham.


این جمله اش در سخنرانیش گفته شده و کاملا تایید شده است. شما بهتره بیخود جمله ایشون رو بی اعتبار جلوه ندید.


----------



## New

spiderkiller said:


> این جمله اش در سخنرانیش گفته شده و کاملا تایید شده است. شما بهتره بیخود جمله ایشون رو بی اعتبار جلوه ندید.



chashm, chashm. hala ke daram deghat mikonam mibinam ke ajab chizi gofte jomleye por maghzi hast. merci


----------



## Ostad

dr.Ostad:







*©*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> dr.Ostad:



*Breaking News in Alabama!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> *Breaking News in Alabama!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> View attachment 12339

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


>


i didn't know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> i didn't know that.
> 
> View attachment 12343

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falon

Lazem nist to vasam thanks bezani. Akhe man ba zaboone khosh sohbat konam mage shoma mardakaan mifahmid ? magar mellate Iran ba shoma 4 sale pish ba zabane khosh sohbat nakard? magar goosh kardin ? etefaghan, ba shekanje o baton sohbat hashoon ro zire patoon leh kardin.

Hala bikhial, hosele harf zadan emshab nadaram, ba in ahange irooni hal konid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Falon said:


> Lazem nist to vasam thanks bezani. Akhe man ba zaboone khosh sohbat konam mage shoma mardakaan mifahmid ? magar mellate Iran ba shoma 4 sale pish ba zabane khosh sohbat nakard? magar goosh kardin ? etefaghan, ba shekanje o baton sohbat hashoon ro zire patoon leh kardin.


merci hala shodi oon faloni ke man doost daram,
pesar joon manam yeki hastam mesle shoma hatta shayad kamtar az shoma 
lanat bar har kasi ke " ba shekanje o baton sohbat hashoon ro zire pash leh kard"


----------



## Chronos

@xenon54 @rmi5 @haman10 @Ostad @Serpentine 

Season's greetings to you and a happy new year.

Wish you all guys have a happy, long and prosperous lives

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> shariati in rooza kheyli kam harf mizane ya man kam azash mishnavam, negaranesham.



لطف کن شریعتی رو مسخره نکن دوست عزیز .

چون اگر شریعتی و تفکرش نبود الان قشر کثیری از جامعه ی مسلمان در جهالت زندگی می کردن و هنوز دنبال خرافات دوران صفویه بودن

متاسفانه خیلی از مردم بدون اینکه بدونن این مرد بزرگ کی بود و برای این مردم چکار کرد مثل اب خوردن براش جوک میسازن و به جهالت خودشون می خندن .

این نیایش دکتر شریعتی میتونه برای بعضیا جالب باشه

Niyayesh - Karel [delnewesht1mazinany.blog.ir].rar~ صندوق بیان

این سایت هم میتونه مفید باشه

Ali Shariati Ø¹Ù„Ù‰ Ø´Ø±ÛŒØ¹ØªÛŒ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> لطف کن شریعتی رو مسخره نکن دوست عزیز .
> 
> چون اگر شریعتی و تفکرش نبود الان قشر کثیری از جامعه ی مسلمان در جهالت زندگی می کردن و هنوز دنبال خرافات دوران صفویه بودن
> 
> متاسفانه خیلی از مردم بدون اینکه بدونن این مرد بزرگ کی بود و برای این مردم چکار کرد مثل اب خودن براش جوک میسازن و به جهالت خودشون می خندن .


are shoma dorost migi
man ozr mikham ghasdam tamaskhor nabood haminjoori ye chizi goftam mellato shad konam amma eshtebah kardam


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> این سایت هم میتونه مفید باشه


Merci, monsieur. 
kheyli jaleb bood


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Merci, monsieur.
> kheyli jaleb bood


U mazhabi hasti ya faghat esme profilet mazhabie?


----------



## New

Resurrection5782 said:


> U mazhabi hasti ya faghat esme profilet mazhabie?


chi aziz?
mage chizi shode?
ya khodaee nakarde ghosoori az bandeye haghir sar zade?


----------



## haman10

Ravi Nair said:


> @xenon54 @rmi5 @haman10 @Ostad @Serpentine
> 
> Season's greetings to you and a happy new year.
> 
> Wish you all guys have a happy, long and prosperous lives



wish u happy life too buddy !! 

all the best things in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> wish u happy life too buddy !!
> 
> all the best things in 2014



mashallah doctor . 

bikari ya bikhabi zade be saret ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Resurrection5782 said:


> Na haminjuri porsidam


aha 
haghighatesh tahala be in mozoo fekr nakarde boodam ke mazhabi hastam ya na. amma avatare shoma ro khyli doost daram.


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> mashallah doctor .
> 
> bikari ya bikhabi zade be saret ?



fadat sham !

na vala farda emtehan daram , hichi ham balad nistam  1 hafte ham hast daram mikhoonam 

nemidoonam che geli begiram


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> aha
> haghighatesh tahala be in mozoo fekr nakarde boodam ke mazhabi hastam ya na. amma avatare shoma ro khyli doost daram.


Id t ro midi aziz chat konim


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> mashallah doctor .



jeddi @haman10 shoma doktori?



Resurrection5782 said:


> Id t ro midi aziz chat konim


Id chi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> jeddi @haman10 shoma doktori?



ishallah ta 3.5 sale dige  age khoda komak kone 



Resurrection5782 said:


> Salam dadashi khubi ?
> Yani az farda inja ziad mibinimet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo azizam,age mayel bashi chat konim



fekr nemikonam  vali farda miam hatman .

akhe ta 3 mahi man dargire emtehanam . een term terme badbakhtiye maaast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

agha man gushim rad dade . bye .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@Resurrection5782
evergreen_2100@ya
would be happy

@haman10 agha nemikham mozahem basham amma yekam adame konjkavi hastam 
doktoraye chi mikhooni? koja?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @haman10 agha nemikham mozahem basham amma yekam adame konjkavi hastam
> doktoraye chi mikhooni? koja?



pezeshki , kermanshah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Resurrection5782 said:


> BB daram pm midam too yahoo msger chera javab nemidi?


oops MSger nadaram
fekr kardam email mizani
hala che konim?


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> pezeshki , kermanshah


Vow 
agha ma kheyli mokhlesim
Ishalla nesfe digasham zood tamoom she
pezeshki kheyli sakhte
boro bekhoon mozahemet nemisham



Resurrection5782 said:


> Ay baba nemidunam ...
> Msger rikhti sobat mikonim


ok


inja hame doktor mohandesan
baba esme forumo avaz konid bezarid sakhtemane pezeshkan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Vow
> agha ma kheyli mokhlesim
> Ishalla nesfe digasham zood tamoom she
> pezeshki kheyli sakhte
> boro bekhoon mozahemet nemisham



nokaram , divoonamoon nakon baba 
fadaye shoma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> @xenon54 @rmi5 @haman10 @Ostad @Serpentine
> 
> Season's greetings to you and a happy new year.
> 
> Wish you all guys have a happy, long and prosperous lives



Merry christmas and Happy new Year to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Vow
> agha ma kheyli mokhlesim
> Ishalla nesfe digasham zood tamoom she
> pezeshki kheyli sakhte
> boro bekhoon mozahemet nemisham
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> inja hame doktor mohandesan
> baba esme forumo avaz konid bezarid sakhtemane pezeshkan


Duste man email ferestdam barat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> لطف کن شریعتی رو مسخره نکن دوست عزیز .
> 
> چون اگر شریعتی و تفکرش نبود الان قشر کثیری از جامعه ی مسلمان در جهالت زندگی می کردن و هنوز دنبال خرافات دوران صفویه بودن
> 
> متاسفانه خیلی از مردم بدون اینکه بدونن این مرد بزرگ کی بود و برای این مردم چکار کرد مثل اب خوردن براش جوک میسازن و به جهالت خودشون می خندن .
> 
> این نیایش دکتر شریعتی میتونه برای بعضیا جالب باشه
> 
> Niyayesh - Karel [delnewesht1mazinany.blog.ir].rar~ صندوق بیان
> 
> این سایت هم میتونه مفید باشه
> 
> Ali Shariati Ø¹Ù„Ù‰ Ø´Ø±ÛŒØ¹ØªÛŒ



Bebakhshid vali be nazar e man shariati fard e kam savaad e maghlateh kaari boud ke na az eslaam ettelaa'aat e khoubi daasht va na az falsafeh ye gharb.
thesis e doctoraash ham ke "hajiology" az ye jaaye dare pit tou france boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Resurrection5782 said:


> email ferestdam


replied



rmi5 said:


> shariati fard e kam savaad e maghlateh kaari boud



pesaram hala nazare shoma mohtaram amma az shoma baeede ke dar morede kasi ke azizemoon oonghadr behesh eteghad dare injoori sohat koni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> replied
> 
> 
> 
> pesaram hala nazare shoma mohtaram amma az shoma baeede ke dar morede kasi ke azizemoon oonghadr behesh eteghad dare injoori sohat koni


Replied w8ing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> replied
> 
> 
> 
> pesaram hala nazare shoma mohtaram amma az shoma baeede ke dar morede kasi ke azizemoon oonghadr behesh eteghad dare injoori sohat koni



@S00R3NA ke bachche nist. aadam e nonor va sousouli ham nist ke laazem bashe ke kheyli narm va latif behesh dorough goft. be alaave, @S00R3NA va man ba ham doustim va midoune ke hich vaght man intention e badi nadaaram.
Anyway, no need to be worried about it


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @S00R3NA ke bachche nist. aadam e nonor va sousouli ham nist ke laazem bashe ke kheyli narm va latif behesh dorough goft. be alaave, @S00R3NA va man ba ham doustim va midoune ke hich vaght man intention e badi nadaaram.
> Anyway, no need to be worried about it


well, then I guess it is ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Salam va dorud be mardakane aziz.ma ke bikhiyal rotbe zire 500 shodim.
Eshgh


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> @xenon54 @rmi5 @haman10 @Ostad @Serpentine
> 
> Season's greetings to you and a happy new year.
> 
> Wish you all guys have a happy, long and prosperous lives


Wish you also a happy new year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

This news clearly shows that mullahs are well aware that they and their followers are a minority in the Iran, and they do not give a f*** for democracy or ....



*‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮دبیر شورای نگهبان: حتی اگر در اقلیت باشیم باید نظام را حفظ کنیم‬*
*دبیر شورای نگهبان: حتی اگر در اقلیت باشیم باید نظام را حفظ کنیم*
احمد جنتی، دبیر شورای نگهبان در ایران گفت افرادی که " خدمتگزار خدا" هستند، "ولو اینکه در اقلیّت باشند" وظیفه دارند نظام جمهوری اسلامی را حفظ کنند.

آقای جنتی امروز سه شنبه ۳ دی (۲۴ دسامبر)، در سخنانی در جمع تعدادی از سرپرستان دفاتر نظارت و بازرسی انتخابات شهرستان ها، بر اهمیت "توجیه مردم" به وسیله "بصیرت افزایی" تاکیده کرده و افزوده است: "در ایجاد بصیرت عمومی، ما کم کاری کرده ایم."
به گزارش روابط عمومی شورای نگهبان، آقای جنتی بخشی از اعتراضات پس از انتخابات ریاست جمهوری ۱۳۸۸ را ناشی از "فقدان بصیرت اقشاری از مردم" دانسته و هشدار داده که "دیگر نباید این گونه مسائل تکرار شود."

در پی برگزاری انتخابات ریاست جمهوری چهار سال پیش، گروه های بزرگی از ایرانیان در واکنش به نتایج اعلام شده این انتخابات در اعتراضات خیابانی بی سابقه ای شرکت کردند. این معترضان، نهادهای قدرتمند حکومتی و از جمله شورای نگهبان و دبیر آن، آقای جنتی را به جانبداری از محمود احمدی نژاد در انتخابات متهم می کردند.

این در حالی است که محافظه کاران حاکم، این اعتراضات را نتیجه تحریک دشمنان خارجی جمهوری اسلامی می‌دانند.

اظهارات دبیر شورای نگهبان در مورد اهمیت حفظ نظام حتی در شرایطی که حافظان جمهوری اسلامی در اقلیت قرار داشته باشند، در شرایطی عنوان شده که در ماه های گذشته، برخی از حامیان سعید جلیلی نامزد تندوری انتخابات ریاست جمهوری اخیر، روی کار آمدن حسن روحانی در این انتخابات را نتیجه به اشتباه افتادن رای دهندگان دانسته اند.
احمد علم الهدی، امام جمعه مشهد در مهر ماه گفت که به دنبال اعلام نتایج انتخابات ریاست جمهوری ۱۳۹۲، آیت الله خامنه ای با شاره به حدود چهار میلیون رایی که آقای جلیلی به دست آورده، گفته است: "این چهار میلیون نشانگر وجود یک جوهره در این جامعه است."

چند روز پیش، محمدتقی مصباح یزدی از حامیان آقای جلیلی در انتخابات اخیر نیز گفت که خدا را شکر می‌کند که در این انتخابات تحت تأثیر "جوسازی‌ها" قرار نگرفته و از کاندیدای دیگری حمایت نکرده است.
*آقای مصباح یزدی، که از نظریه پردازان با نفوذ در میان بخش هایی از سپاه و بسیج محسوب می شود، چند ماه قبل در سخنانی در دفتر آیت الله خامنه ای در قم گفته بود: "سخن اکثریت حق و باطل را مشخص نمی کند."*

وی تاکید کرده بود: "اکثریت مردم تمایلات نفسانی دارند و رفتارهایی را انجام می‌دهند که مورد پسند شرع نیست."

احمد جنتی در بخشی دیگر از اظهارات امروز خود، با ابراز تأسف از ورود "ثروت" و "قدرت" در انتخابات ایران، گفته است که که شورای نگهبان باید "قاطعانه" جلوی کسانی که "فقط به دنبال پست و مقام هستند" بایستد.

وی توضیح بیشتری در مورد مصادیق مورد انتقاد خود نداده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

*زمزمه‌های بنزین لیتری ۳ هزار تومان به گوش می‌رسد | اقتصاد ایران | DW.DE | 23.12.2013*
*زمزمه‌های بنزین لیتری ۳ هزار تومان به گوش می‌رسد*

وزیر نفت می‌گوید بهای هر لیتر بنزین به شرط فراهم شدن مقدمات می‌تواند بالای ۳ هزار تومان باشد. یک کارشناس اقتصاد معتقد است اگر برنامه چهارم توسعه اجرا می‌شد قیمت بنزین باید سه سال پیش به این سطح می‌رسید.

یک کارشناس مسائل اقتصادی معتقد است قیمت بنزین می‌تواند به مراتب بیشتر از آنچه که اکنون در گمانه‌زنی‌ها به گوش می‌رسد افزایش پیدا کند.

سعید لیلاز دوشنبه (۲ دی ۹۲/ ۲۳ دسامبر) به سایت خبری فرارو گفت، در برنامه چهارم توسعه قرار بود ظرف مدت ۵ سال قیمت بنزین و گازوئیل تقریبا معادل فوب خلیج فارس شود که اگر این کار صورت می‌گرفت از سه سال پیش قیمت بنزین باید حدود ۳۰۰۰ تومان می‌شد.

برنامه پنج ساله چهارم توسعه، دولت را موظف کرده بود در فاصله سال‌های ۱۳۸۵ تا ۸۹ “نسبت ‌به ‌قیمت‌گذاری ‌نفت ‌كوره‌، نفت ‌گاز و بنزین ‌برمبنای ‌قیمت‌های ‌عمده‌فروشی‌(فوب) خلیج‌فارس‌” اقدام کند.

قیمت آب آشامیدنی دو برابر بنزین

لیلاز به فرارو گفت: «در حال حاضر قیمت یک لیتر بنزین حدود ۵۰ درصد قیمت یک لیتر آب آشامیدنی در تهران است و اگر بنزین قابل آشامیدن بود برای مردم صرف می کرد به جای آب، بنزین بنوشند.»

از ابتدای سال تحصیلی جدید و با افزایش شدید میزان مصرف سوخت که دولت را وادار به واردات بنزین کرد بار دیگر بحث ضرورت افزایش بهای بنزین و دیگر حامل‌های انرژی در ایران بالا گرفت.

پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی وزارت نفت (شانا) سی‌ام آذر ماه در گزارشی به دلایل امکان بالا بردن بهای بنزین تا ۳۰۰۰ تومان پرداخت و از قول وزیر نفت نوشت: «بنزین می‌تواند بالای ٣٠٠٠ تومان باشد. اما برای رسیدن به این قیمت باید ابتدا مقدمات آن فراهم شود.»

بیژن زنگنه درباره پیش‌شرط واقعی کردن بهای بنزین گفت: «بایستی خودرویی تولید کنیم که اولا قیمتش رقابتی باشد یعنی اجبارا به مردم قیمت اضافه‌ای را تحمیل نکنیم و ثانیا مصرف پایین سوخت داشته باشد چون در غیر این صورت، به خاطر اینکه خودروسازان سود ببرند یا زندگی‌شان بگذرد، به مردم ظلم کرده‌ایم.»

افزایش ماهانه ۵ هزار میلیارد تومان درآمد

سعید لیلاز با اشاره به مصرف سرسام‌آور بنزین و گازوئیل که روزانه به ۱۷۰ میلیون لیتر رسیده تاکید کرد، در حالی که دو سال پیاپی رشد اقتصادی ایران منفی بوده، در همین مدت بیش از ۱۰ درصد به مصرف سوخت افزوده شده است.

به گفته‌ی او مدت‌هاست که مصرف بی‌رویه سوخت از حد یک مسئله صرفا اقتصادی فراتر رفته به یک معضل بزرگ زیست‌محیطی تبدیل شده است.

سعید لیلاز

سعید لیلاز

مطابق گزارش‌ها عامل بیش از ۷۰ در صد از آلودگی هوای کلان‌شهرهای ایران غیراستاندارد بودن خودروها و سوخت و تردد بیش از حد وسایل نقلیه است.

به گزارش فرارو لیلاز خاطر نشان می‌کند که اگر دولت بهای بنزین آزاد را از ۷۰۰ تومان به ۳۰۰۰ تومان افزایش دهد یا مصرف ۲۰ درصد کاهش پیدا می‌کند که می‌توان آن را صادر کرد یا در صورت عدم کاهش مصرف درآمد ناشی از فروش بنزین و گازوئیل هر ماه ۵ هزار میلیارد تومان افزایش می‌یابد.

سود اروپا بیشتر از اعضای اوپک

در حال حاضر بهای متوسط هر لیتر بنزین در ۱۲ کشور عضو سازمان صادرکنندگان نفت (اوپک) ۴۷ سنت و در کشورهای اروپایی حدود ۲ دلار است. در ایران بهای بنزین آزاد (۷۰۰ تومان) با حساب دلار ۳۰۰۰ تومانی تقریبا نصف قیمت متوسط در کشورهای عضو اوپک است.

به گزارش شانا، ۲۸ کشور عضو اتحادیه اروپا در سال ۲۰۱۰ با فروش متوسط روزانه ۳۴۴ میلیون لیتر بنزین به مصرف‌کنندگان داخلی ۲۵۰ میلیارد دلار درآمد داشته‌اند.

در همین سال کشورهای عضو اوپک با فروش ۳۳۰ میلیون لیتر بنزین در روز ۵۶ میلیارد دلار بیشتر درآمد نداشته‌اند.

بر این اساس با میزان تقریبا مساوی مصرف داخلی، درآمد کشورهای عضو اتحادیه اروپا از فروش بنزین در سال ۲۰۱۰، بیش از چهار و نیم برابر درآمد کشورهای صادرکننده نفت عضو اوپک بوده است.

اختلاف قیمت بنزین در ایران و کشورهای همسایه از عوامل مهم رونق بازار قاچاق محسوب می‌شود. به گزارش شانا در سال ٢٠١٣، بهای هر لیتر بنزین در ترکیه حدود ۲ دلار و ۶۹ سنت بوده و با در نظر گرفتن بهای ۲۴ سنتی بنزین آزاد در ایران، قاچاق هر ١٠٠٠ لیتر بنزین از ایران ٢٤٥٠ دلار سود داشته است.


----------



## Resurrection5782

طبیب‌زاده در نطق میان دستور: تمام اطلاعات پایه هسته‌ای کشور در مذاکرات ژنو در اختیار آمریکا و اسراییل قرار گرفت

پرز غزه را تهدید کرد/ بان کی‌مون خواستار آتش‌بس شد

سخنگوی فراکسیون محیط زیست مجلس اعلام کرد سرایت آلودگی هوا به شهرهای کوچک/ کند شدن 80 درصدی روند اسقاط خودروهای فرسوده

رهبر کره شمالی به ارتش این کشور دستور آماده‌باش کامل داد

یک منبع سوری در گفت‌وگو با فارس: تاکنون از ۲ هزار تروریست مستقر در عدرا العمالیه ۴۸۰ نفر به هلاکت رسیده‌اند

از سوی موسسه آمار ملی فرانسه اعلام شد برگشت فرانسه به دوران رکود اقتصادی در سال 2014

حکم اعدام شوهرعمه رهبر کره شمالی چرا و چگونه صادر شد؟

ایران با تولید ۸۵۰ هزار خودرو در رده ۱۶ جهانی قرار گرفت

یک رسانه هندی: تحریم ایران به کام دهلی‌نو شد/ واردات ۸ میلیارد دلار نفت از ایران بدون خروج یک دلار از هند

هزینه میلیاردی برای چند تغییر ساده «مرورگر ایرانی» کپی رایگان فایرفاکس از آب درآمد+سند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

@Serpentine 
داداش کدوم حرومزاده ایش منو از تایپیک کشته شدن بچه سه ساله به خاطر حمله اسرائیلی ها بن کرده ؟ نوشته ترولینگ. من نمیدونم این چه وضع مدیریت اینجاست. بابای عرب هر گهی میخواد میخوره مثل اب خوردن راه میوفتن میگفتن خلیج خربی از اون ور این یهودی های منزجر کننده هر ترولی بخوان میفرستن اونوقت کافیه ایرانی باشی تا فقط با گفتن یک حقیقت ساده بن بشی از تایپیک ؟ شرمنده داداش لحنم تنده چون شما مدیری خواستم ببینم میتونی بفهمی کی منو بن کرده. دستت درد نکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## SOHEIL

دوستان همدیگر رو نکنید 

نزدیک 35 ساله ما داریم کوس شعر می شنویم

بعد از این هم خواهیم شنید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

SOHEIL said:


> دوستان همدیگر رو نکنید
> 
> نزدیک 35 ساله ما داریم کوس شعر می شنویم
> 
> بعد از این هم خواهیم شنید



واسه خاطر نظرات سیاسیش نیست واسه خاطر چیز دیگس


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

SOHEIL said:


>



واقعا جوونا بدبخت شدن
الان یه ۱۰ ۱۵ سالی هست
بسوزه پدر این اینترنت و ماهواره


----------



## Esfand

@rmi5 chi neveshte? summary'e 1-2 khad minevisi be fingelis  lotf dari


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

So @Esfand you use lord shiva as your avatar?


----------



## Falon

Resurrection5782 said:


> سلام داش سهیل خوبی؟
> 
> 
> 
> ببین نطفه ی حروم تو واقعا اینجا رو به گه کشیدی ، من ندیده بودم تو صفحه های پیش چی گفتی.
> سگ وهابی و بهایی میرزه به توی نظفه ی حروم.
> سعی کن دیگه اینجا نیای
> تو نه ایرانی هستی نه مسلمون نه انسان یه حیوون زیادی هستی که کاملا الاف و بیکاری و صبح تا شب اینجا کس و شر مینویسی


Harchi rmi5 bashe Keshvaresho doost dare va movafaghiyatesho post mikone. To hala che gohi khordi ? ki to ro kadkhoda kard ? Aslan to ro sanana mardak e bivatan

@rmi5


----------



## Ayush

@Surenas if u don't mind me asking, which religion do you follow?


----------



## rmi5

Resurrection5782 said:


> *من تا حالا 50 بار بن شدم اصلا مهم نيست*
> ولى ببين واسه حرفايى که اينجا زدى چه جورى دهنتو سرويس کنم



@WebMaster @Jungibaaz @Aeronaut @Serpentine 
In the bolded part of his quote, he confesses that he has been banned multiple times while he is a very new member, I ask @mods to check his ID, and make sure about being a multi account user, and issue permanent ban for his account & IP.
Thanks.


----------



## Resurrection5782

I have 20 ip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Ayush said:


> @Surenas if u don't mind me asking, which religion do you follow?



I am a atheist. I don't believe in such thing as religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Islam shall be the winner said:


> merci hala shodi oon faloni ke man doost daram,
> pesar joon manam yeki hastam mesle shoma hatta shayad kamtar az shoma
> lanat bar har kasi ke " ba shekanje o baton sohbat hashoon ro zire pash leh kard"


To yeki az ma nisti, chonke atrafiyane man eslamgara nistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

The problem with religious zealots is that when they accuse you of being a 'kuffar', they think the word has the same religious value and importance for you as for them. The fact that most people who are not religious don't really give a flying fück about this classification is non-comprehensible to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Falon said:


> Ta mogheyi ke be eslam tohin nakoni kolahmoon to ham mimoone



Avvalan man kolahi saram nist ke bekhad ba kolah shoma to ham beran,

dovvoman farhange asile irani man be man ejaze nemide be eteghad 1 milyard ensan che dorost che ghalat tohin konam.




haman10 said:


> baba vel kon een bhai ru


doktor jan emtehanet khoob shod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> baba vel kon een bhai ru
> 
> 
> 
> dobare shoro kardi cherto pert goftan khob maloome yeki asabani mishe ye chizi mige behet .....



Bikhial ,man age bekham ba 50 ip online misham in chiza baram mohem nist
Rasti emtehaneto chekar kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

2 nafar taghalob kardan laghve shod !!! taze alan fahmidim laghv shode !!! ye 3-4 saati hast emtehan tamoom shode 

mamnun ke porsidi aziz [/quote]



Dg che khabar haman ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> Dg che khabar haman ?



dige salamatit dadash , hichi vala !! shoma ke khabar dari , khabari nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Resurrection5782 said:


> واقعا جوونا بدبخت شدن
> الان یه ۱۰ ۱۵ سالی هست
> بسوزه پدر این اینترنت و ماهواره



سلام .

به جای اینکه اینترنت و ماهواره رو مقصر بدونی کسانی رو مقصر بدون که کشور رو به جایی بردن که ملت جرات نمی کنن ازدواج کنن و بچه دار بشن .

به نظرت اگه یه جوون کار داشته باشه و بتونه خانواده تشکیل بده بازم کارش به این الافی ها می کشه ؟

وقتی طبق گفته ی کاندیدای ریاست جمهوری نظام ، بالای 800 هزار تحصیل کرده ی بیکار و 3 میلیون جوون بیکار داریم و با این وضع یه مشت ادم ببخشید نفهم توی همین نظام مردم رو به بچه دار شدن تشویق می کنن شما چه توقعی دارید ؟

توقع دارید با این اعجوبه ها و برنامه ریزی هاشون وضع از این بهتر باشه ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> dige salamatit dadash , hichi vala !! shoma ke khabar dari , khabari nist



Too daraa az 2000 nafar 480 nafar ro zadan vaghan alie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> وقتی طبق گفته ی کاندیدای ریاست جمهوری نظام ، بالای 800 هزار تحصیل کرده ی بیکار و 3 میلیون جوون بیکار داریم و با این وضع یه مشت ادم ببخشید نفهم توی همین نظام مردم رو به بچه دار شدن تشویق می کنن شما چه توقعی دارید ؟



salam mohandes khoobi ? 

azizam nemoodar jamiyati iran ta 2030 (age eshtebah nakonam) manfi mishe ! een midooni yani chi ?

yani daraamad kamtar , masraf bishtar !!! yani az ini ke hast vaziat badtar mishe .

midooni hemayat az jamiyat bozorgsal cheghad hazine dare ? midooni cheghad vase salamatishoon bayad hazine kard ?

midooni bishtare bimari haye chronic male jamiyat pir ha hast ?

yani masalan age yek nafar tooye javooni losemi begire sari mimire va kharji nadare badbakht ama tooye jamiyat pir sal , tamimi bimari ha khafif tar ama toolani hastan .

yani hazine bishtar !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Reported.
> I hope Serpentine issue very serious infractions , and ban for you to learn that you cannot open your mouth and say every insult, and threats that comes in your mouth in an international forum.



although I don't know what was going on but I agree with you , That was insulting .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> به جای اینکه اینترنت و ماهواره رو مقصر بدونی کسانی رو مقصر بدون که کشور رو به جایی بردن که ملت جرات نمی کنن ازدواج کنن و بچه دار بشن .
> 
> به نظرت اگه یه جوون کار داشته باشه و بتونه خانواده تشکیل بده بازم کارش به این الافی ها می کشه ؟
> 
> وقتی طبق گفته ی کاندیدای ریاست جمهوری نظام ، بالای 800 هزار تحصیل کرده ی بیکار و 3 میلیون جوون بیکار داریم و با این وضع یه مشت ادم ببخشید نفهم توی همین نظام مردم رو به بچه دار شدن تشویق می کنن شما چه توقعی دارید ؟
> 
> توقع دارید با این اعجوبه ها و برنامه ریزی هاشون وضع از این بهتر باشه ؟



آخه ببين اگه بچه دار نشيم جمعيت کشور پير ميشه
اين کشوراى غربين که جوونا رو به اين چيزا مشغول کردن وگرنه قبلا از اين خزولات نبود 
دليل ازدواجم که مشخصه به خاطر عادت ايرانياس


----------



## The SiLent crY

Resurrection5782 said:


> آخه ببين اگه بچه دار نشيم جمعيت کشور پير ميشه
> اين کشوراى غربين که جوونا رو به اين چيزا مشغول کردن وگرنه قبلا از اين خزولات نبود
> دليل ازدواجم که مشخصه به خاطر عادت ايرانياس




عادت نیست .

شرایطش فراهم نیست دوست عزیز .

_______________________________

Dear @Serpentine I see too much hostility here , Please take a look .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ma raftim felan
Kuffar be door


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> salam mohandes khoobi ?
> 
> azizam nemoodar jamiyati iran ta 2030 (age eshtebah nakonam) manfi mishe ! een midooni yani chi ?
> 
> yani daraamad kamtar , masraf bishtar !!! yani az ini ke hast vaziat badtar mishe .
> 
> midooni hemayat az jamiyat bozorgsal cheghad hazine dare ? midooni cheghad vase salamatishoon bayad hazine kard ?
> 
> midooni bishtare bimari haye chronic male jamiyat pir ha hast ?
> 
> yani masalan age yek nafar tooye javooni losemi begire sari mimire va kharji nadare badbakht ama tooye jamiyat pir sal , tamimi bimari ha khafif tar ama toolani hastan .
> 
> yani hazine bishtar !!!!



سلام . 

ببین . وقتی الان نمیتونن 70 میلیون رو جمع کنن و این همه جوون بیکار داریم ، وقتی با 70 میلیون جمعیت این همه ثروت 70 - 80 درصد هزینه ی درمان رو مردم میدن و هزار دلیل دیگه ، چطور توقع داری مردم برن سمت ازدواج و بچه دار شدن .

خودت به عنوان یه پسر نگاه کن با این وضعی که الان داریم چند سال دیگه میتونی خانواده تشکیل بدی ؟

شیش هفت سال باید تو دانشگاه درس بخونی تا یه چیزی بشی ، بعد 2 سال خدمت بعدش شده 27--28 سالت در بهترین شرایط و تازه باید از صفر شروع کنی.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

مشکل اساسی بیکاری جوونای ما از همون دانشگاه شروع میشه. در حال حاضر همه کشور های درست و حسابی دنیا توی دانشگاه ها درس ها رو به صورت کارکردی و عملی اموزش میدن به قولا کاملا واحد هایی که میگذرونن پرکتیکال هست. اما اینجا حقیقت اینه که درس هایی که میخونیم هیچ فرقی با دبیرستان نداره . برای مثال من رشته ام یک رشته کاملا و 100 درصد عملی هست اما تنها چیزی که درست یاد ما نمیدن کار عملی هست. عملا رشته هایی مثل ما رو فقط خسته میکنن میفرستن خونه یا خوابگاه که بگیریم بخوابیم و 4 سال کارشناسی تموم شه همین. بعدش واقعا نمیدونیم دیگه باید چیکار کنیم حالا ادامه بدیم که بهتر اگه ادامه ندیم عملا بیکاریم. متاسفانه وضع از اموزش عالی خرابه. اموزش عالی درست بشه تا حدودی میشه به اشتغال در جامعه امیدوار بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> خودت به عنوان یه پسر نگاه کن با این وضعی که الان داریم چند سال دیگه میتونی خانواده تشکیل بدی ؟



10 SALE DIGE !! 

ama khob az oon manzari ham ke man goftam mishe negah kard !

kolan masaale pichide hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> به جای اینکه اینترنت و ماهواره رو مقصر بدونی کسانی رو مقصر بدون که کشور رو به جایی بردن که ملت جرات نمی کنن ازدواج کنن و بچه دار بشن


من آمریکاییها و اقتصاد دانهای تکنوکرات رو مقصر میدونم


> به نظرت اگه یه جوون کار داشته باشه و بتونه خانواده تشکیل بده بازم کارش به این الافی ها می کشه ؟
> 
> وقتی طبق گفته ی کاندیدای ریاست جمهوری نظام ، بالای 800 هزار تحصیل کرده ی بیکار و 3 میلیون جوون بیکار داریم و با این وضع یه مشت ادم ببخشید نفهم توی همین نظام مردم رو به بچه دار شدن تشویق می کنن شما چه توقعی دارید ؟
> 
> توقع دارید با این اعجوبه ها و برنامه ریزی هاشون وضع از این بهتر باشه ؟


بیکاری زمینه ساز هست ولی علت نیست، علت بی دینی و فرهنگ غرب گرایی هست
با منطق شما دزد شدن و منحرف بودن نتیجه غیر قابل اجتناب بیکاری هست در صورتی که اینطور نیست خیلیا ترجیح میدن از گشنگی بمیرن و یه لقمه حروم قورت ندن، این مسئله در موارد جنسی هم مصداق داره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Resurrection5782 said:


> سلام داش سهیل خوبی؟
> 
> 
> 
> ببین نطفه ی حروم تو واقعا اینجا رو به گه کشیدی ، من ندیده بودم تو صفحه های پیش چی گفتی.
> سگ وهابی و بهایی میرزه به توی نظفه ی حروم.
> سعی کن دیگه اینجا نیای
> تو نه ایرانی هستی نه مسلمون نه انسان یه حیوون زیادی هستی که کاملا الاف و بیکاری و صبح تا شب اینجا کس و شر مینویسی


قبل از اینکه ادعای اصلاح ملتو رو بکنی برو حرف زدنت رو درست کن
شما خودتو اصلاح کنی لطف بزرگی به بشریت کردی
@Resurrection5782 ya @*Ghulam-Alazhar*


----------



## SOHEIL

Esfand said:


> actually it is both a he and a she, duality



shemale ?


----------



## SOHEIL

Esfand said:


>



narahat nasho ... eshtebah kard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

SOHEIL said:


> shemale ?


----------



## Resurrection5782

SOHEIL said:


> narahat nasho ... eshtebah kard


Dash soheil ishun vase harfaye zede eslami thank zade bud va khodesham ye chizayi ghablan gofte bud


----------



## SOHEIL

Resurrection5782 said:


>



خوب سوال کردم 



Resurrection5782 said:


> Dash soheil ishun ghablan namaz khundan ro makhare karde bud va vase harfaye zede eslami hank zade bud



دلیل خوبی برای توهین کردن نیست ... با این آواتاری که گذاشتی حرف زشت زدن کراهت شدیده داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Resurrection5782 said:


> شما با کسى که از اسلام و پيغمبر و خدا بد ميگه ميشينى بحث ميکنى ازت انتظار بيشترى نيست دوست من...


جالبه... این شمایی که با حرکتت داری به اسلام توهین میکنی اگه قرار بود با فش دادن به ملت اسلام رو زنده نگهداری داری وملت رو مسلمون کنی شما باید الان نصف این فروم رو مسلمون میکردی


----------



## Resurrection5782

@Esfand
Sorry man but please do not thank anti islamic talks that some trolls says



Ostad said:


> جالبه... این شمایی که با حرکتت داری به اسلام توهین میکنی اگه قرار بود با فش دادن به ملت اسلام رو زنده نگهداری داری وملت رو مسلمون کنی شما باید الان نصف این فروم رو مسلمون میکردی



Akhe che ghad tahamol harfaye kofre rmi5 ro ke talashi joz kafar kardane baghie inja nadare bokonam
Badesh man peyghambar nistam ke kesio mosalmun konam.


----------



## SOHEIL

@Falon 

در مورد شیعه ی دوازده امامی چی گفتی !؟

قبلا عقایدت کون آسمون رو پاره می کرد ... الان شدی آتئیست !؟



Ostad said:


> جالبه... این شمایی که با حرکتت داری به اسلام توهین میکنی اگه قرار بود با فش دادن به ملت اسلام رو زنده نگهداری داری وملت رو مسلمون کنی شما باید الان نصف این فروم رو مسلمون میکردی



به جو اینجا عادت نداره ... شما ببخشید

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Resurrection5782 said:


> @Esfand
> Sorry man but please do not thank anti islamic talks that some trolls says
> 
> 
> 
> Akhe che ghad tahamol harfaye kofre rmi5 ro ke talashi joz kafar kardane baghie inja nadare


inja ye forume feyziyeh ke nist shoma bayad tahamole harfe mokhalef ro dashte basi age @rmi5 chizi mige ba sanadesh post mikoneh agar shoma moafegh nisti sanadi biyar ke goftash ro nagz kone ba fosh dadan hich kasi be gol shoma hedayat nemishe hich balke afrade dige ham zade mishan.dar zemn shoma hadagal age mikhay be digaran fosh bedi on avatareto avaz kon.


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> @Falon
> 
> در مورد شیعه ی دوازده امامی چی گفتی !؟
> 
> قبلا عقایدت کون آسمون رو پاره می کرد ... الان شدی آتئیست !؟
> 
> 
> 
> به جو اینجا عادت نداره ... شما ببخشید


----------



## SOHEIL

Falon said:


> Soheil, arajif nagoo pesar. Man az postat khosham biyad, dar kole bache badi nisti vali in mozakhrafat ro nagoo pesarrrrr.
> 
> 
> Ye modat wahabi o gheyre hastim ? Baba chi dari migi to ? man az aval inja mihanparast boodam va hastam.
> 
> Shoma ha hastid ke be khodetoon ro be onvane israeli ya har mozakhrafe dige ja mizanid.



آیدی قبلیت که اینطوری نبود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

SOHEIL said:


> آیدی قبلیت که اینطوری نبود


Fekr konam eshtebah gerefti Soheil agha


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> View attachment 12425



ماشاالله سبیل



Falon said:


> Fekr konam eshtebah gerefti Soheil agha



بیا یاهو تا بهت بگم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

SOHEIL said:


> ماشاالله سبیل
> 
> 
> 
> بیا یاهو تا بهت بگم


Biyam Yahoo ? yani chi, manzooret chiye


----------



## SOHEIL

.............................


----------



## Resurrection5782

SOHEIL said:


> @Falon
> 
> در مورد شیعه ی دوازده امامی چی گفتی !؟
> 
> قبلا عقایدت کون آسمون رو پاره می کرد ... الان شدی آتئیست !؟
> 
> 
> 
> به جو اینجا عادت نداره ... شما ببخشید




----------------------------------


----------



## Falon

SOHEIL said:


> جناب شا*** بیا یاهو کارت دارم


SHoma chi darid migid soheil khan ? fekr konam eshteba gereftid


----------



## SOHEIL

Falon said:


> SHoma chi darid migid soheil khan ? fekr konam eshteba gereftid



آهان الان اطلاع دادن شما اون نیستی ... راحت باش

فقط لطف کن به عقاید من مسلمون هم احترام بذار

جای دوری نمیره


----------



## Falon

Aghayoon, agar be din ya aghayede kasi tohin shode man va doostan ozr mikhahim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

@Serpentine | Some cleaning up needed sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Aeronaut said:


> @Serpentine | Some cleaning up needed sir.


Done, and infractions issued. 





Dustan age kasi ye bar dg inja be har dalili be har kasi tohin kone, ye infractione 2 emtiazi dariaft khahad kard, va ravande ban shodan ba sorate besiar bishtar tei khahad shod.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

@Serpentine

بابا من اینو با یکی دیگه اشتباه گرفتم ... چرا بن کردی ؟


----------



## Kompromat

I seriously need to work out my Farsi again 

@Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> بابا من اینو با یکی دیگه اشتباه گرفتم ... چرا بن کردی ؟



من به خاطر حرف شما بن نکردم، تعداد توهین و فحش هایی که داده بود بیش از حد بود، قبلا هم گفته بودم بهش. من فقط اینفرکشن دادم و چون از قبلا هم 2 تا داشت، به صورت اتوماتیک بن شد.

یک کاربر دیگه هم اینفرکشن گرفت.



Aeronaut said:


> I seriously need to work out my Farsi again
> 
> @Serpentine



Don't think it's too hard, considering similarities between Persian and Urdu.

PS: Once you asked me to say what I understand from your signature, did you read my reply?


----------



## New

@Serpentine
@Falon

aghaye @Falon man dashtam tooye thread Syria conflict postato mikhoondam ba vojoodi ke baziash bi adabi bood amma nemitoonam begam ke be kheyliash nakhandidam
amma ajezane azat khahesh mikonam in postaee ke darmorede entegham jange iran iraq dar soorye va khoshhali az koshte shodan araghi ha va chizaee ke be baradaran arab tohin shode mesle poste ziro sareean pak kon
azat khahesh mikonam
@Serpentine az shoma ham khahesh mikonam residegi konid nemikham ...



Falon said:


> I think till now we killed more then 1.5 milion of you terrorists (including 350.000 iraqi sandniggers)
> 
> Here enjoy the Arab subhumanity you barbaric asshole
> enjoy it






Falon said:


> Sunni Arab dogs killed by Iranian mercnaries
> Sunni whores screaming for their god abu bakr after Iranian backed army razes their homes to the ground. Hhaha where is Saddam to help them now you motherfucker ? Revenge is sweet you bedouin piece of shit.


----------



## Kompromat

Serpentine said:


> من به خاطر حرف شما بن نکردم، تعداد توهین و فحش هایی که داده بود بیش از حد بود، قبلا هم گفته بودم بهش. من فقط اینفرکشن دادم و چون از قبلا هم 2 تا داشت، به صورت اتوماتیک بن شد.
> 
> یک کاربر دیگه هم اینفرکشن گرفت.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think it's too hard, considering similarities between Persian and Urdu.
> 
> PS: Once you asked me to say what I understand from your signature, did you read my reply?




Ofcourse it was close enough. I can actually read and write Farsi, i just need to focus on spoken. Im quadlingual

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> من آمریکاییها و اقتصاد دانهای تکنوکرات رو مقصر میدونم
> 
> بیکاری زمینه ساز هست ولی علت نیست، علت بی دینی و فرهنگ غرب گرایی هست



من کاملا با حرف شما موافقم دوست عزیز .

بیکاری زمینه سازه ولی اگر بیکاری رو حل کنیم درصد زیادی از این الافی ها کاسته میشه چون ادمی که صبح بره سر کار و بعد از ظهر بیاد خونه انرژی ای واسه ی این کارا نداره

آدمی که شرایط ازدواج رو داشته باشه و بتونه تشکیل خانواده بده تو خیابون یا اینترنت دنبال زن و دختر مردم نمیره مگر اینکه یه ادم غیر نرمال و مریض باشه که صد در صد نیاز به درمان داره

ببین ، ادمی که بیکاره خود به خود احساس پوچی می کنه وبعد از یه مدتی کلا دیدش زندگی عوض میشه و از این قبیل کارها ازش سر میزنه .

بی دینی و غرب زدگی هم یه بحث جداست ، اگر منظور شما از بی دینی مسلمان نبودنه که با شما مخالفم چون در بین دوستان خودم افرادی هستن که اصلا اعتقادی به اسلام و دین ندارن ولی دنبال پیشرفت هستن / بودن و و ادم های مفیدی هم برای جامعه شدن / خواهند شد
ولی با غرب گرایی موافقم ، متاسفانه خیلیا تو کشور ما فکر می کنن که غرب به خاطر نایت کلاب ها و استیریپر ها و زندگی به اصطلاح مدرن غربی که شبکه ها ی ماهواره ای 24 ساعته با فیلم و سریال نشون میدن و اینگونه ازادی ها پیشرفت کرده در حالی که
دلیل اصلی پیشرفت غرب از استعمارشون که بگذریم ، برنامه ریزی ، مدیریت و از همه مهمتر تلاش بی وقفه ی قشر تحصیلکرده و دانشمندانش هست.

دلایل دیگه ای هم میتونه در این زمینه نقش داشته باشه ، از کم کاری مسئولان نظام و صدا و سیما گرفته تا برخورد بد و غیر کارشناسانشون با این مقوله .

به جای اینکه بیان از راه فرهنگی و به صورت کارشناسانه با قضیه برخورد کنن رو اروردن به اهرم فشار و اعمال محدودیت که وضع رو بدتر هم کرد در حالی که این مشکل فقط از راه فرهنگی قابل حله .



> با منطق شما دزد شدن و منحرف بودن نتیجه غیر قابل اجتناب بیکاری هست در صورتی که اینطور نیست خیلیا ترجیح میدن از گشنگی بمیرن و یه لقمه حروم قورت ندن، این مسئله در موارد جنسی هم مصداق داره



در اینکه شکی نیست که ادمی که به اصول اخلاقی / دینی پایبند باشه در بدترین شرایط هم اونا رو نمیشکنه ولی ببین همه که توی یک جامعه انسان هایی در یک سطح نیستن ، خیلی از افراد استعدادش رو دارن و وقتی زمینه فراهم میشه خواسته یا ناخواسته به دام میفتن و این وظیفه ی دولت هاست که نذارن کار به اونجا بکشه .


----------



## The SiLent crY

Aeronaut said:


> I seriously need to work out my Farsi again
> 
> @Serpentine



I've heard that Iqbal could write in Farsi but couldn't speak . Is that true ?







زبور عجم


چون چراغ لاله سوزم در خیابان شما

ای جوانان عجم جان من و جان شما


غوطه ها زد در ضمیر زندگی اندیشه ام

تا بدست آورده ام افکار پنهان شما


مهر و مه دیدم نگاهم برتر از پروین گذشت

ریختم طرح حرم در کافرستان شما


تا سنانش تیز تر گردد فرو پیچیدمش

شعله ئی آشفته بود اندر بیابان شما


فکر رنگینم کند نذر تهی دستان شرق

پارهٔ لعلی که دارم از بدخشان شما


میرسد مردی که زنجیر غلامان بشکند

دیده ام از روزن دیوار زندان شما


حلقه گرد من زنید ای پیکران آب و گل

آتشی در سینه دارم از نیاکان شما

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

S00R3NA said:


> I've heard that Iqbal could write in Farsi but couldn't speak . Is that true ?




Come on dude, more than 50% of his work is in Farsi. We have to translate him to understand his Farsi work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> @Falon
> در مورد شیعه ی دوازده امامی چی گفتی !؟
> قبلا عقایدت کون آسمون رو پاره می کرد ... الان شدی آتئیست !؟



are , 'falon" hamoon "iranzamin" ya "canada4iran" ya "1980warrior" hast . 

ooni ke shoma migi yeki digast 



Aeronaut said:


> Come on dude, more than 50% of his work is in Farsi. We have to translate him to understand his Farsi work.



i love his work !!! seriously its so crazy :

Allama Iqbal Poetry کلام علامہ محمد اقبال

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Aeronaut said:


> Come on dude, more than 50% of his work is in Farsi. We have to translate him to understand his Farsi work.



I heard that on TV when a man was reading his poems , He said Iqbal could write in Farsi but couldn't speak


----------



## Kompromat

S00R3NA said:


> I heard that on TV when a man was reading his poems , He said Iqbal could write in Farsi but couldn't speak




He had a vision for Pakistan, for us he's a father rather than a poet. 

His work is eternal 

Btw my signature is an extract from one of Iqbal's most famous poems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> بابا من اینو با یکی دیگه اشتباه گرفتم ... چرا بن کردی ؟



baba to een yaro ru mishnasi !!!

hamoon "1980 warrior" hast tooye iranmilitary .

ghablan inja ba esme @IranZamin sabt naam karde bood .

albate canada4iran ham bood tark kard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Aeronaut said:


> Ofcourse it was close enough. I can actually read and write Farsi, i just need to focus on spoken. Im quadlingual



say what ? i just thanked your post without fully understand what u said !!!!

great !!! its so nice of u !

خیلی خوشحال شدم برادر

موفق باشید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

@Serpentine
Lotfan troll haye inja ro ham pak kon

Rasti begam man mokhlese hameye bachehaye inja hastam bebakhshid bi adabi kardam ..



haman10 said:


> baba to een yaro ru mishnasi !!!
> 
> hamoon "1980 warrior" hast tooye iranmilitary .
> 
> ghablan inja ba esme @IranZamin sabt naam karde bood .
> 
> albate canada4iran ham bood tark kard



Behtare bere hamun canada zendegi kone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

Pretty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

chand vaght pish bishtar nabood ke be nazarat ham ehteram mizashtim tooye een forum .

maa "hezbollahi ha" ba mokhalefa kari nadashtim , oona ham ba ma kari nadashtan .

hame chi khoob bood , hichki too postash jolloye khareji ha nemigoft iranian mullah regime ya islamic republic suppressors , ma ham nemigoftim khafe sho mardtike khod forookhte   ama nemidoonam chi shod ....

khob een vasat ye kesaee ham boodan ke say kardan dorost she mesle @Ostad vali nashod .

omidvaram sare aghl biyan dobare @rmi5  

قطعا هیچ کدوم از ماها واسه افزایش اطلاعات نظامی اینجا نیومدیم!

اصلن اینجا فرم نظامی نیست.

معلومه اینجا همه فقط واسه ایران اومدیم پس امیدوارم اختلافات رو کنار بذاریم و به اصل مطلب برسیم

این وضعیت باعث مضحکه ما شده 

@rmi5 @Ostad @Serpentine and others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> chand vaght pish bishtar nabood ke be nazarat ham ehteram mizashtim tooye een forum .
> 
> maa "hezbollahi ha" ba mokhalefa kari nadashtim , oona ham ba ma kari nadashtan .
> 
> hame chi khoob bood , hichki too postash jolloye khareji ha nemigoft iranian mullah regime ya islamic republic suppressors , ma ham nemigoftim khafe sho mardtike khod forookhte   ama nemidoonam chi shod ....
> 
> khob een vasat ye kesaee ham boodan ke say kardan dorost she mesle @Ostad vali nashod .
> 
> omidvaram sare aghl biyan dobare @rmi5
> 
> قطعا هیچ کدوم از ماها واسه افزایش اطلاعات نظامی اینجا نیومدیم!
> 
> اصلن اینجا فرم نظامی نیست.
> 
> معلومه اینجا همه فقط واسه ایران اومدیم پس امیدوارم اختلافات رو کنار بذاریم و به اصل مطلب برسیم
> 
> این وضعیت باعث مضحکه ما شده



rmi5
آخه چرا کسی رو که علنا از اسلام بد میگه رو مخاطب قرار میدی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> man faghat omidvaram ke betoonim be ham ehteram bezarim . be har hal man ba een ke hata 1% eshterak ba @rmi5 nadaram , va vaghean een chand vaghte joloye khodamo kheyli gereftam harfasho javab nadam  ama bazam bareghe ee az omid tooye shakhsiatesh hast
> 
> oon yeki hasoon ke az dast raftan



نمی دونم والا ولی ازش انتظار یه حرفایی رو نداشتم
امیدوارم اینجور که میگی درست باشه و خودشو احیانا به مظلوم نمایی نزده باشه تا بعدا بتونه شروع کنه


----------



## New

mamnonam jenabe @Serpentine vase thread syria.
@haman10 az shoma ham mamnoonam, dashtam yejooraee pashimoon mishodam ke chera khodam oomadam tooye in site.
rasti barobachz harki varede ye titr kar karde farsnews darbareye doorbin dara tooye felestin har kasi varede lotfan uppesh kone ye hali ham jamie momenin va momenat inja bebaran haddeaghal axash jaleb bood.
meghsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @haman10 az shoma ham mamnoonam, dashtam yejooraee pashimoon mishodam ke chera khodam oomadam tooye in site



lotf darid , ama man che kar kardam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

*آل عمران

اى كسانى كه ايمان آورده‏ايد اگر از كسانى كه كفر ورزيده‏اند اطاعت كنيد شما را از عقيده‏تان بازمیگردانند و زيانكار خواهيد گشت (۱۴۹

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوَاْ إِن تُطِيعُواْ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُواْ خَاسِرِينَ 

آرى خدا مولاى شماست و او بهترين يارى‏دهندگان است (۱۵۰

بَلِ اللّهُ مَوْلاَكُمْ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ 

به زودى در دلهاى كسانى كه كفر ورزيده‏اند بيم خواهيم افكند زيرا چيزى را با خدا شريك گردانيده‏اند كه بر [حقانيت] آن [خدا] دليلى نازل نكرده است و جايگاهشان آتش است و جايگاه ستمگران چه بد است (۱۵۱

سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُواْ بِاللّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> lotf darid , ama man che kar kardam ?



vase in aziz baradar



haman10 said:


> chand vaght pish bishtar nabood ke be nazarat ham ehteram mizashtim tooye een forum .
> maa "hezbollahi ha" ba mokhalefa kari nadashtim , oona ham ba ma kari nadashtan .
> hame chi khoob bood , hichki too postash jolloye khareji ha nemigoft iranian mullah regime ya islamic republic suppressors , ma ham nemigoftim khafe sho mardtike khod forookhte ama nemidoonam chi shod ....





Resurrection5782 said:


> *آل عمران
> 
> اى كسانى كه ايمان آورده‏ايد اگر از كسانى كه كفر ورزيده‏اند اطاعت كنيد شما را از عقيده‏تان بازمیگردانند و زيانكار خواهيد گشت (۱۴۹
> 
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوَاْ إِن تُطِيعُواْ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُواْ خَاسِرِينَ
> 
> آرى خدا مولاى شماست و او بهترين يارى‏دهندگان است (۱۵۰
> 
> بَلِ اللّهُ مَوْلاَكُمْ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ
> 
> به زودى در دلهاى كسانى كه كفر ورزيده‏اند بيم خواهيم افكند زيرا چيزى را با خدا شريك گردانيده‏اند كه بر [حقانيت] آن [خدا] دليلى نازل نكرده است و جايگاهشان آتش است و جايگاه ستمگران چه بد است (۱۵۱
> 
> سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُواْ بِاللّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ
> *



متشکرم بابت آیات
همچنین می فرمایند
*وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ۗ كَذَٰلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِم مَّرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُم بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ٦:١٠٨
و (شما مؤمنان) به آنچه مشرکان غیر از خدا می‌خوانند دشنام ندهید تا مبادا آنها از روی ظلم و جهالت خدا را دشنام دهند. این چنین ما عمل هر قومی را در نظرشان زینت داده‌ایم، سپس بازگشت آنها به سوی پروردگارشان است و خدا آنان را به کردارشان آگاه می‌گرداند. *

چنانچه به موسی در رابطه با نوع صحبت با فرعونی که چندین هزار کودک را سر برید فرموده اند

*قُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَّيِّنًا لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَىٰ 
٢٠:٤٤
و با او کمال آرامی و نرمی سخن گویید، باشد که متذکر شود یا (از خدا) بترسد و ترک ظلم کند.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*رتبه بندی کشورهای جهان در میانگین سرعت دانلود از اینترنت*








*هنگ‌کنگ با ميانگين سرعت دانلود 70.57 مگابايت بر ثانيه از اينترنت، پر سرعت ترين اينترنت دنيا را در سال 2013 در اختيار دارد.
اطلاعات تازه‌اي که توسط گروه اوکلا (Ookla) در مورد سرعت دانلود از اينترنت در کشورها و مناطق مختلف جهان منتشر شده نشان مي‌دهد که هنگ‌کنگ، پر سرعت ترين اينترنت دنيا تا پايان سال 2013 را در اختيار دارد.

بر پايه اطلاعات جدول منتشر شده توسط اوکلا از 186 کشور دنيا، هنگ‌کنگ با ميانگين سرعت دانلود 70.57 مگابايت بر ثانيه (Mbps) رتبه نخست سرعت دانلود از اينترنت را به خود اختصاص داده است.

سنگاپور با ميانگين سرعت دانلود 53.69 مگابايت بر ثانيه و روماني با 52.96 مگابايت بر ثانيه در رتبه‌هاي دوم و سوم قرار دارند.

کره‌جنوبي با ميانگين سرعت دانلود 48.02، سوئد با 42.70، ماکائو با 41.06، ژاپن با 40.85، آندورا با 40.79، ليتواني با 40.54 و هلند با 38.54 مگابايت بر ثانيه، رتبه‌هاي چهارم تا دهم پر سرعت ترين اينترنت هاي دنيا در سال 2013 را در اختيار دارند.

پس از اين کشورها، تايوان، لتوني، دانمارک، ايسلند، سوئيس، لوکزامبورگ، مولداوي، بلغارستان، بلژيک و نروژ رتبه‌‌‌هاي يازده تا بيستم اين فهرست را بدست آورده‌اند.

امارات متحده عربی با میانگین سرعت دانلود 15.38 مگابایت بر ثانیه رتبه 46 جهانی و بهترین رتبه در منطقه را بدست آورده است.ايران با ميانگين سرعت دانلود 2.44 مگابايت بر ثانيه در رتبه 171 دنيا در اين فهرست قرار گرفته است.بورکينافاسو با ميانگين سرعت دانلود 0.89 مگابايت بر ثانيه (Mbps)، رتبه 186ام و آخر را در بين کشورهاي دنيا از نظر سرعت اينترنت در اختيار دارد.
افغانستان با سرعت دانلود 1.13 و مالاوي با 1.18 مگابايت بر ثانيه پس از بورکينافاسو، کم سرعت ترين اينترنت دنيا را در سال 2013 در اختيار دارند.

بنين، گامبيا، الجزاير، سوريه، بوليوي، سودان، ونزوئلا، مصر و پاکستان از ديگر کشورهاي کم سرعت اينترنت در دنيا هستند.

متوسط سرعت دانلود از اينترنت در جهان در ماه نوامبر سال جاري، 16.23 مگابايت بر ثانيه توسط گروه اوکلا محاسبه شده است.

اين داده‌ها توسط گروه اوکلا از طريق آزمودن تعداد زيادي از بارگيري‌هاي فايل طي 30 روز گذشته (نوامبر) در جهان و محاسبه ميانگين سرعت اين دانلودها به‌دست آمده و فاصله متوسط بين رايانه‌ها و سرورها نيز کمتر از 482 کيلومتر (300 مايل) در نظر گرفته شده‌ است.

گروه اوکلا که مقر آن در سياتل آمريکا است، اين داده‌ها را در وب‌سايتي به نام «نت ‌ايندکس» منتشر مي‌کند؛ نمودار منتشره در اين وب‌سايت که در سال 2012 انتشار يافت نشان مي‌داد که ايران در آن سال از نظر متوسط سرعت دانلود اينترنت خانگي در ميان 172 کشور جهان، در جايگاه 155 قرار داشت.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> *رتبه بندی کشورهای جهان در میانگین سرعت دانلود از اینترنت+جدول*
> 
> *171ایران2.44*





are vaghean ghaboul daram 

ama khob ta 4 sale dige pahnaye baand 4 barabar mishe ....

behtar mishe ......

yek mahvare "relay" ham mesle inke daran misazan , ke age dorost partab she (natereke  ) mitoone soraato chand barabar kone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> are vaghean ghaboul daram
> 
> ama khob ta 4 sale dige pahnaye baand 4 barabar mishe ....
> 
> behtar mishe ......
> 
> yek mahvare "relay" ham mesle inke daran misazan , ke age dorost partab she (natereke  ) mitoone soraato chand barabar kone
> 
> vali khodaeesh 40 kb dige doroughe !!!
> 
> man alan 450 -500 ta daram , ghablan 700 ta .....
> 
> dige daran khali ham mibandan ha



 in site gati kard on 1712.44 nist 2.44 mb ke mishe rotbe 171 om jahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> in site gati kard on 1712.44 nist 2.44 mb ke mishe rotbe 171 om jahan.





aha !!! pas banka va daneshgah ha tasire khafani gozashtan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> aha !!! pas banka va daneshgah ha tasire khafani gozashtan !!


are vali kasi az man naporside, age miporsidan alan 186 bodim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

albate majbooram az server tehran estefade konam ke soraat kheyli kam mishe ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> albate majbooram az server tehran estefade konam ke soraat kheyli kam mishe ...


2mb dige?
male man masalan *Turbo* e download hudude 300kb e ke fek konam to standard jahani tarif nashodast
Net Index by Ookla - All Countries
ترین ها - رتبه بندی کشورها در «شاخص توسعه فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات» در 2013 + جدول

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> 2mb dige?
> male man masalan *Turbo* e download hudude 300kb e ke fek konam to standard jahani tarif nashodast
> Net Index by Ookla - All Countries



vaghean ? 

kheyli bade !!! man alan 2 meg daram 450 ta download dare !!!

ghablan 4 meg dashtam ta 700 ta download dasht !!!  ama enghad youtube nega kardam badbakht shodam varesh dashtam !!! 


az kodoom sherkat gerefti ? manzouram ISP hast


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> vaghean ?
> 
> kheyli bade !!! man alan 2 meg daram 450 ta download dare !!!
> 
> ghablan 4 meg dashtam ta 700 ta download dasht !!!  ama enghad youtube nega kardam badbakht shodam varesh dashtam !!!
> 
> 
> az kodoom sherkat gerefti ? manzouram ISP hast


hamara sostem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> hamara sostem.



khob avazesh kon 

10 toman kharj dare  albate yekam ham hosele mikhaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khob avazesh kon
> 
> 10 toman kharj dare  albate yekam ham hosele mikhaad


10 toman?!!!galbam!!
soratesh normale turbo be 512-2048kb migan 2mb ro ham migan *Ultra.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> 10 toman?!!!galbam!!
> soratesh normale turbo be 512-2048kb migan 2mb ro ham migan *Ultra.*



shookhi mikoni !!! 

een sherkati ke man gereftam ta 8mb/s pahnaye baand mide !!!  soraat downloadesh bayad hodood 1 meg bashe !!! 

albate man khatam noise gereft javab nadad vagar na hatman migereftam 

4 meg ye chiz kheyli normal hast . man alan soraatam kheyli motevasete !

albate khob 450 ba 300 kheyli ham fargh nadare ha !! vali khob eenam ye joor dozdie ... 

150 ham 150 hast ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> no way..vagean? akhe hamara miduni ke hamon mokhaberat hast bagie sherkatha az on tabaiyat mikonan in page servishaye mahdude:ADSL Price Limited | HamaraSystem ISP - Tabriz



bebakhshid dir javab dadam .

are valla!! mokhaberat mozakhraf tarin sherkat ISP hast .

kam tarin soraat ru dare .....

hatman azaz kon !!

az dade gostare novin begir . esme sherkatesh hi web hast :

های وب - خانه

kheyli khoobe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

روحانی به دیدار خانواده شهدای ارامنه رفت - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

khamenei.ir منتشر کرد رهبر معظم انقلاب: روز نهم دی در تاریخ ماند/ توجه به فرهنگ عاشورا خصوصیت مشترک ۹ دی بود

کودتای سفید در ترکیه

افتضاحات اخلاقی در شبکه «من و تو»

« ۱۰ فرمان » انگلیس برای شورشیان سوری

http://www.598.ir/fa/news/192506/پرسپوليس-بهترين-خط-دفاع-جهان-درسال-2013


----------



## twilight

سلام
کی دیشب برنامه ی ثریا رو دید ...

عملا بانک داری ما از کل جهان غرب هم لیبرال تر هست ....

یک بانک پارسال سود 99.5 درصدی خالص داشته و کمترین نرخ سود خالص رو بانک های دولتی با حدود 22.2 داشتند ، بانکهای خصوصی همه بالای 50 درصد سود خالص رو داشتند (
یک بانک دیگه ( خصوصی ) 75.5 درصد از وام هاش بازپرداخت نشده .... و به جاش از بانک مرکزی پول می گیرند تا ورشکست نشوند ... نکته ی جالب هم اینجاست که این پول بازپرداخت نشده مربوط به وام های بدون ضابطه ای هست که به اعضای خود هیئت مدیره ی بانک ها یا نزدیکانشون دادن می شه نه مربوط به تولید یا مردم !!!!


کل نقدینگی کشور ( اسکناس هایی که بانک مرکزی چاپ کرده - یا به عبارت دیگر پایه ی پولی کشور ) >>> 100 هزار میلیارد تومان

نقدینگی کشور >>بین 550 -750 هزار میلیارد تومان


یعنی بانک دارهای عزیز با کاغذ بازی بین 450--650 هزار میلیارد تومن رو به اقتصاد ایران وارد کردند ....

حالا دوستان گیر دادن به اون حدود 40 هزار میلیارد تومانی که صرف مسکن مهر شد >>. تازه از نظر کارشناس ها چون اون پول صرف یک صنعت صد در صد داخلی شد ، نقدینگی و تورم کمی ایجاد کرده چون معلومه کجا خرج شده !!! 

نکته ی جالبش هم اینجاست که علی رغم اینکه اختیار خلق پول به صورت اسنادی ( بحثش مفصل هست ) یک حق حاکمیتی هست که به بانک ها داده شده ، بانک ها به بهانه ی اینکه نباید دولت در امورشون دخالت کننه ، حتی حاضر نمی شوند به دولت جوابگو باشند ...

نکته : توی غرب تمام بانکها موظف هستند که از سیاست های بانک مرکزی کشورشون پیروی کنند چون این حقی که باهاش اسناد اعتباری یا به عبارتی پول جدید درست می کنند* یک حق حاکمیتی* هست ولی توی نظام بانکی ما بانکها خودشون رو ملزم به این کار نمی دونند ....
________

این چیزیه که اقتصاد کشور رو داره نابود می کنه نه انرژی هسته ای یا فرض کن 10 میلیون دلار کمک مالی به حزب الله لبنان

______

عملا اقتصاد و بانکداری ایران از کاپیتالییسم هم فراتر رفته است ....

_________

دیشب علی رغم دعوت از روسای بانک ها و رئیس بانک مرکزی ، هیچ کدوم از بانکدارها حاضر نشدند حتی با برنامه یک تماس ساده ی تلفنی بگیرند .... یعنی تائید حرف برنامه و کارشناسان برنامه ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام
اینها رو ببینید تا کمی دیدتون باز بشه ... 

به خاطر یک مشت ریال
به خاطر يک مشت ريال - ثريا، ديدباني براي پيشرفت ايران


ثريا به سراغ بانک ها مي رود - ثريا، ديدباني براي پيشرفت ايران


_________

این برنامه رو ببینید تا با خیانت های بانک ها آشنا شوید .... حتما ببینید 

به زودی کل برنامه برای دانلود در سایت گذاشته می شود ... 

_________

یک نکته جالب :

تعداد شعب بانک به ازای هز یک میلیارد دلار 

سنگاپور : 1 شعبه 
انگلیس : حدود 10 شعبه 
آمریکا : حدود 20 شعبه
ایران : 64 شعبه 

در ضمن ، توی همین برنامه گفت خود بانک ها برای بالا بردن قیمت زمین و مسکن ، عمداً چندتا شعبه رو در جاهای گران قیمت می خرند و به صورت خودکار قیمت مسکن و واحدهای تجاری رو در اون ناحیه بالا می برند و اینجور عملا سود خودشون رو زیاد می کنند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

زین پس در کنار مرگ بر انگلیس ، مرگ بر آمریکا ، مرگ بر اسرائیل ، می گویم ... مرگ بر بانکدارها



satavahana said:


> Do iran likes india?



NO ... 
except some westernized people who worship west - and they like western countries - , others ( majority ) of Iranian don't like anyone or anything .... 

if some one come and say , YES , then you can assume that he is laying to you ....


----------



## twilight

> بسمه تعالي
> متاسفانه در رسانه ها و روزنامه هاي اقتصادي پنجشنبه از برنامه بسيار خوب ثريا مورخ 92/10/4 که در باره عدم نظارت صحيح و عدم رعايت قانون ازطرف مسئولين مربوطه درمورد (دزدي بانک ها از فرمايشات رهبر معظم) هيچگونه بحثي به ميان نيامده واين حکايت از اتحاد مافياي دولتي ودزدان دارد ومسئوليت اين برنامه وافراد دردمند را دو چندان ميکند.
> اميد وارم زير چرخهاي اقتصادي وسياسي وظيفه سنگين فراموش نشود. واين موضوع دربرنامه هاي ديگر رسانه هاي خدائي دنبال شود.
> قربان شما بيات 92/10/5



به روزنامه ها هم اعتماد نکنید .... خیلی هاشون خودشون عامل دزدها و مافیا هستند




> *مژدگانا که گربه عابد شد! (خبر ویژه) *
> یکی از وکلای پرونده فساد بزرگ بانکی در گفت‌وگویی با یک خبرگزاری تهدید کرده است که اجرای حکم اعدام محکومین پرونده فساد 3 هزار میلیارد تومانی خصوصا مجرم اصلی (مه‌آفرید امیر خسروی) تبعات و توالی بسیاری در پی خواهد داشت. این وکیل مدافع بر کرسی قضاوت نشسته و ادعا کرده مبنای حکم شرعی درباره افساد فی الارض برای 4 مفسد اقتصادی متزلزل است!
> این آقای وکیل بدون آنکه به جرایم و فساد گسترده این مفسدان اقتصادی در پرونده فساد بزرگ مالی اشاره کند به این به اصطلاح دلیل روی آورده است که چون در این پرونده دماء 4 نفر مسلمان مطرح است، اجرای چنین حکمی محل تامل است. وکیل مه‌آفرید عامل اصلی فساد بزرگ بانکی در پایان نتیجه گرفته است: تصور نمی‌کنم با توجه به شرایط بین‌المللی کسی موافق اعدام این 4 نفر آن هم به اتهام‌های اقتصادی باشد؛ خصوصا اینکه مه‌آفرید با رد اتهام اخلال در نظام اقتصادی بابت پرداخت رشوه اعلام ندامت و توبه کرده است.
> استدلال عجیب این آقای وکیل در دفاع از موکلی که جرمش اخلال در نظم اقتصادی است و میلیاردها تومان به بیت‌المال مسلمین ضربه زده است در حالی است که اخلال وی در نظام اقتصادی بسیار خانواده‌ها را به عزا نشانده و نه فقط حیثیت و آبروی بسیاری از آبروداران بلکه سلامت سیستم اقتصادی کشور را بر زمین ریخته است و جنایات دیگری که فهرست آن هم به درازا می‌کشد.
> سوال این است که موضوع «شرایط بین‌المللی» در کجای متون و نصوص قانونی آمده است که آقایان با ژست وکیل و حقوقدان به آن استناد می‌کنند؟!
> همچنین یادآور می‌شود؛ حجت‌الاسلام والمسلمین اژه‌ای دادستان کل کشور در نشستی خبری در جمع خبرنگاران درباره وکلای پرونده فساد 3 هزار میلیارد تومانی گفته بود: در این پرونده برخی از وکلا قراردادهای کلانی منعقد کرده‌اند که در یک مورد وکیلی قرارداد 10 میلیاردی با موکل و خانواده موکل منعقد کرده که براساس قانون باید برگه وکالت و قرارداد را به دادگاه ارائه می‌داد، اما در برگه‌ قرارداد نوشته شده بود، 1 میلیارد تومان. وکیل دیگری اعلام کرده است من به صورت مجانی وکالت متهم را به عهده می‌گیرم ولی بعدا خبر رسید که پول گرفته است که تمامی این موارد قابل پیگیری است.
> *این نکته نیز گفتنی است که توبه یک جنایتکار به رابطه او با خدای متعال مربوط است و نه تنها در قوانین اسلامی بلکه در هیچ یک از نظام‌های حقوقی دنیا، توبه جنایتکار مانع از مجازات وی نخواهد بود. و البته از وکیلی که در یک قلم مبلغ 10 میلیارد تومان حق وکالت گرفته است، اینگونه مزخرفات دور از انتظار نیست* و به قول حجت‌الاسلام اژه‌ای، اقدام وی نیز قابل پیگیری قضایی است و انتظار آن است که دستگاه قضایی کشور در پیگیری جرایم وی کوتاهی نکند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

satavahana said:


> Do iran likes india?





twilight said:


> NO ...
> except some westernized people who worship west - and they like western countries - , others ( majority ) of Iranian don't like anyone or anything ....
> if some one come and say , YES , then you can assume that he is laying to you ....


Yes sir,
don't mind what this @twilight says, He has some kinda fatal delusion.
From the era when the count of civilizations on this planet could not reach the number of one hand fingers we have been friends, we are friend now, and we will be friend to the eternal future. And it is love and respect that seals the friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

satavahana said:


> Do iran likes india?



for sure yes !!

india is great nation and we have historical relations with what u !



twilight said:


> NO ...
> except some westernized people who worship west - and they like western countries - , others ( majority ) of Iranian don't like anyone or anything ....
> if some one come and say , YES , then you can assume that he is laying to you ...



dadashe golam , mahze etelaetoon , az being keshvar haye abar ghodrat tanha hendi ha hastan ke be ravabeteshoon ba iran ehteram mizaran dadash .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

twilight said:


> زین پس در کنار مرگ بر انگلیس ، مرگ بر آمریکا ، مرگ بر اسرائیل ، می گویم ... مرگ بر بانکدارها
> 
> 
> 
> NO ...
> except some westernized people who worship west - and they like western countries - , others ( majority ) of Iranian don't like anyone or anything ....
> 
> if some one come and say , YES , then you can assume that he is laying to you ....


Salam ...
Chera ma az hend bademun miad?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

Qatar offers to help Iran develop world’s biggest gas field

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> Qatar offers to help Iran develop world’s biggest gas field



they think money can solve everything 

well qatar would be of help if they could develop sun glasses rather than an gas field

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

ایران و قطر رزمایش مشترک دریایی برگزار می‌کنند

what the...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

یادش بخیر یه وقتی بود حال میکردیم با تلوزیون، بیچاره بچه های امروز پیچ تلوزیون رو که باز کنن(البته دیگه پبچی نیست) باید صبح تا شب قیافه عمو پورنگ و خاله خانم رو تحمل کنن تا از شدت کسالت خوابشون ببره

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

سفیر جدید اسراییل در آمریکا: ایران باید با حرارت تحریم به نقطه انفجار برسد


----------



## Resurrection5782

Yadesh bekheyr madrese miraftam hame bacheha sareshun tu ketab va dars bud tak o tuk tushun susul va dokhtar baz peyda mikardi alan hame chi fargh karde inam be khatere tasirate shume internet va mahvare hast
Ghablana ajab safayi bud ye chi dg bud ..


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> ایران و قطر رزمایش مشترک دریایی برگزار می‌کنند
> 
> what the...



qatar guard daryaee dare ?


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> qatar guard daryaee dare ?


fek konam manzoresh gayeg haye amricayi ba khadame amrikayie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

بانک‌ها پول مردم را در برج‌های تجاری سرمایه‌گذاری می‌کنند! + فیلم - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

_________

البته اینکه عمو پورنگ و با چهارتا کاغذ مقوا بیاری و برنامه بسازی و بعد پول رو به جیب بزنی خیلی راحت تر از اینه که بری بشینی ، شخصیت سازی کنی ، داستان بنویس ، فیلم برداری یا انیمیشن سازی کنی و امثالهم ....

حضور عجیب و بی‌پرده اشرار در فیس‌بوک با تصاویر متفاوت! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

سلام
کسی تورنت خوب با کیفیت 480پی رو به فرمت ترجیحا ام کا وی یا ام پی فور ، هابیت 2 رو نداره ..... پیتر جکسون ...

زیر 1.5 گیگابایت باشه ممنون می شوم .... 

_________

اینم برای آقایون 

پشت پرده فساد مالی در ترکیه و نقش ایرانیان - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

what does "bilbilak" mean?


----------



## mohsen

twilight said:


> سلام
> کسی تورنت خوب با کیفیت 480پی رو به فرمت ترجیحا ام کا وی یا ام پی فور ، هابیت 2 رو نداره ..... پیتر جکسون ...
> 
> زیر 1.5 گیگابایت باشه ممنون می شوم ....


این که هنوز پرده ای هست، ارزش دانلود نداره


----------



## Resurrection5782

twilight said:


> سلام
> کسی تورنت خوب با کیفیت 480پی رو به فرمت ترجیحا ام کا وی یا ام پی فور ، هابیت 2 رو نداره ..... پیتر جکسون ...
> 
> زیر 1.5 گیگابایت باشه ممنون می شوم ....
> 
> _________
> 
> اینم برای آقایون
> 
> پشت پرده فساد مالی در ترکیه و نقش ایرانیان - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


آقا رضا نگفتى چرا بايد از هند بدمون بياد



twilight said:


> سلام
> کسی تورنت خوب با کیفیت 480پی رو به فرمت ترجیحا ام کا وی یا ام پی فور ، هابیت 2 رو نداره ..... پیتر جکسون ...
> 
> زیر 1.5 گیگابایت باشه ممنون می شوم ....
> 
> _________
> 
> اینم برای آقایون
> 
> پشت پرده فساد مالی در ترکیه و نقش ایرانیان - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك



ىه نظر من تابناک تا حدى ليبرال هست ,کارى به خبراش ندارم .
سايت انقلابى اصيل ميخاى
598.ir



mohsen said:


> این که هنوز پرده ای هست، ارزش دانلود نداره


اين فيلمه چى هست؟


----------



## Ostad

Esfand said:


> what does "bilbilak" mean?


kind of toy/thing
and some time people use it for mentioning sth
dont play with that bilbilak(=thing)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Ostad said:


> kind of toy/thing
> and some time people use it for mentioning sth
> dont play with that bilbilak(=thing)



thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


> what does "bilbilak" mean?





> kind of toy/thing
> and some time people use it for mentioning sth
> dont play with that bilbilak(=thing)



It is also used as penis ( Don't get me wrong guys as I never use it but have heard this word a lot )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

S00R3NA said:


> It is also used as penis ( Don't get me wrong guys as I never use it but have heard this word a lot )



lol ok, the context i heard it in was very sober and innocent, no male genitals 

apparently it is also the name of a city in the republic of azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Resurrection5782 said:


> اين فيلمه چى هست؟


The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug (2013)


----------



## Resurrection5782

mohsen said:


> The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug (2013)


مرسی داستانش چیه؟
ادامه ی لرد آو کینگز هست؟


----------



## mohsen

Resurrection5782 said:


> مرسی داستانش چیه؟
> ادامه ی لرد آو کینگز هست؟


داستان این سری در مورد حوادث قبل از ارباب حلقه ها هست 
اینو که من هنوز ندیدم ولی داستان نسخه قبلیش مربوط به جونیهای پدربزرگ فردو بود که با کوتوله ها همسفر شد تا شهز کوتوله ها رو (همون شهر غار مانندی که تو دل کوهستان بود و توی داستان ارباب حلقه های یک دیگه هیچ کوتوله ای توش زنده نبود) از یه اژدها پس بگیرن اینم ادامه همونه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz 
what type of moderation is going on in this section?
A member who has insulted me and others with the worst possible words, and has claimed to hack my account, and has confessed to have multiple accounts which has been already banned is wandering freely without even getting a ban. in every other forum of this website, each of this actions is punished by a permanent ban.
@Serpentine needs to give very clear explanation about it.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Jungibaaz
> what type of moderation is going on in this section?
> A member who has insulted me and others with the worst possible words, and has claimed to hack my account, and has confessed to have multiple accounts which has been already banned is wandering freely without even getting a ban. in every other forum of this website, each of this actions is punished by a permanent ban.
> @Serpentine needs to give very clear explanation about it.



Which member has hacked your account? I have issued infractions for anyone who insulted others, but senior mods can decide about those who have multiple IDs, if it's proven, they will be gone in a glimpse. Please send a pm regarding duplicate accounts to one of senior mods.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Which member has hacked your account? I have issued infractions for anyone who insulted others, but senior mods can decide about those who have multiple IDs, if it's proven, they will be gone in a glimpse. Please send a pm regarding duplicate accounts to one of senior mods.



I opened a thread in GHQ section about it. we can continue the discussion there.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> I opened a thread in GHQ section about it. we can continue the discussion there.


I don't have access to that section unfortunately, but Webmaster and other mods will do the job fast.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I don't have access to that section unfortunately, but Webmaster and other mods will do the job fast.


Actually I mentioned you in that thread, probably it works. Anyway, If it didn't, I will let you know about it later.



Ostad said:


> inja ye forume feyziyeh ke nist shoma bayad tahamole harfe mokhalef ro dashte basi age @rmi5 chizi mige ba sanadesh post mikoneh agar shoma moafegh nisti sanadi biyar ke goftash ro nagz kone ba fosh dadan hich kasi be gol shoma hedayat nemishe hich balke afrade dige ham zade mishan.dar zemn shoma hadagal age mikhay be digaran fosh bedi on avatareto avaz kon.


Do not waste your time with them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> chand vaght pish bishtar nabood ke be nazarat ham ehteram mizashtim tooye een forum .
> 
> maa "hezbollahi ha" ba mokhalefa kari nadashtim , oona ham ba ma kari nadashtan .
> 
> hame chi khoob bood , hichki too postash jolloye khareji ha nemigoft iranian mullah regime ya islamic republic suppressors , ma ham nemigoftim khafe sho mardtike khod forookhte   ama nemidoonam chi shod ....
> 
> khob een vasat ye kesaee ham boodan ke say kardan dorost she mesle @Ostad vali nashod .
> 
> omidvaram sare aghl biyan dobare @rmi5
> 
> قطعا هیچ کدوم از ماها واسه افزایش اطلاعات نظامی اینجا نیومدیم!
> 
> اصلن اینجا فرم نظامی نیست.
> 
> معلومه اینجا همه فقط واسه ایران اومدیم پس امیدوارم اختلافات رو کنار بذاریم و به اصل مطلب برسیم
> 
> این وضعیت باعث مضحکه ما شده
> 
> @rmi5 @Ostad @Serpentine and others



I don't need your advice, I don't know about your intention to join to this forum, but it is definitely different from me.
I have very good relations with almost all Turkish members, American members, and most of Iranian members, and European members, .... and even some of Arab members. I don't want to troll in the threads, and I have always been active in Technology, and science related materials, and posting new headline news, with very good references. This is my agenda, and I don't have any agenda to gang with anyone else to troll against some nationalities.
Sorry, but I am not interested in your agenda at all about trolling and ganging against non-Iranian members. I hope my explanation has been clear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@KAL-EL 
Merry Christmas and happy new year in advance  
I hope you have a good, successful and joyful year in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

rmi5 said:


> @KAL-EL
> Merry Christmas and happy new year in advance
> I hope you have a good, successful and joyful year in 2014



@rmi5

Thank you my friend! Didn't want to wrongly assume that you celebrated that holiday, so that's why I never directly wished you a Merry Christmas. I do wish for you a very happy, safe and successful 2014! God bless!!

in addition, I want to wish the many Iranians here a very happy and safe 2014 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

KAL-EL said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Thank you my friend! Didn't want to wrongly assume that you celebrated that holiday, so that's why I never directly wished you a Merry Christmas. I do wish for you a very happy, safe and successful 2014! God bless!!
> 
> in addition, I want to wish the many Iranians here a very happy and safe 2014 as well.



Thanks, I am not a christian but I like Christmas, and also Jesus as a great person in the history of human beings, and I celebrated Christmas with some of my Iranian and american friends, and it was fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I don't need your advice, I don't know about your intention to join to this forum, but it is definitely different from me.
> I have very good relations with almost all Turkish members, American members, and most of Iranian members, and European members, .... and even some of Arab members. I don't want to troll in the threads, and I have always been active in Technology, and science related materials, and posting new headline news, with very good references. This is my agenda, and I don't have any agenda to gang with anyone else to troll against some nationalities.
> Sorry, but I am not interested in your agenda at all about trolling and ganging against non-Iranian members. I hope my explanation has been clear




then good luck with that my friend !

when i respond to creatures of this forum i'm trolling and yet .... forget it dude !

let others judge .

khastam komak konam . man mohtaramane tar nemitoonestam chizi begam , ama shoma een javabo dadi oonam be englisi .

khob dige har kasi ye joorie  shakhsiatet hamine khoob .

wish u good luck  and also your mate above kal-el has called u majoosi terrorist a couple of times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

*ارسال نامه تهدید آمیز به نمایندگی ایران در سازمان ملل با تمبر پستی رژیم اسراییل*
بسته ناشناخته ای که حاوی نامه تهدید آمیزی با تمبر پستی رژیم اسراییل بود روز پنج شنبه به وقت محلی به نمایندگی جمهوری اسلامی ایران در سازمان ملل مستقر در خیابان سوم نیویورک، ارسال شد که در آن این نمایندگی به حمله میکروبی (ویروسی) تهدید شده است. 

به گزارش ایرنا از مقر سازمان ملل، بر اساس گزارش واصله، در بسته مذکور که به دفتر نمایندگی کشورمان ارسال شده، نامه ای همراه با چند حشره خشک شده قرار داشته که در نامه مذکور آمده است: کسانی که دشمن اسراییل هستند مورد حمله ویروسی قرار می گیرند. 

نمایندگی کشورمان در سازمان ملل بلافاصله مراتب را به دستگاه هایی ذیربط کشور میزبان اطلاع داد ، که با ورود ماموران ضد میکروبی و پزشک متخصص بسته و نامه های آلوده با مراقبت های ویژه برای بررسی های بیشتر و جلوگیری از اشاعه احتمالی خطر ویروس ها از نمایندگی خارج گردید. 

بر اساس اطلاع خوشبختانه تاکنون گزارشی از ابتلا و آلودگی کارکنان نمایندگی منتشر نشده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> then good luck with that my friend !
> 
> when i respond to creatures of this forum i'm trolling and yet .... forget it dude !
> 
> let others judge .
> 
> khastam komak konam . man mohtaramane tar nemitoonestam chizi begam , ama shoma een javabo dadi oonam be englisi .
> 
> khob dige har kasi ye joorie  shakhsiatet hamine khoob .
> 
> wish u good luck  and also your mate above kal-el has called u majoosi terrorist a couple of times



you are talking BS, I have not had any problem with @KAL-EL so far.
BTW, it is an insult for Zoroastrians to be categorized with some fanatic mullah followers  zoroastrians are very good, and intelligent and respected people all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> *ارسال نامه تهدید آمیز به نمایندگی ایران در سازمان ملل با تمبر پستی رژیم اسراییل*
> بسته ناشناخته ای که حاوی نامه تهدید آمیزی با تمبر پستی رژیم اسراییل بود روز پنج شنبه به وقت محلی به نمایندگی جمهوری اسلامی ایران در سازمان ملل مستقر در خیابان سوم نیویورک، ارسال شد که در آن این نمایندگی به حمله میکروبی (ویروسی) تهدید شده است.
> 
> به گزارش ایرنا از مقر سازمان ملل، بر اساس گزارش واصله، در بسته مذکور که به دفتر نمایندگی کشورمان ارسال شده، نامه ای همراه با چند حشره خشک شده قرار داشته که در نامه مذکور آمده است: کسانی که دشمن اسراییل هستند مورد حمله ویروسی قرار می گیرند.
> 
> نمایندگی کشورمان در سازمان ملل بلافاصله مراتب را به دستگاه هایی ذیربط کشور میزبان اطلاع داد ، که با ورود ماموران ضد میکروبی و پزشک متخصص بسته و نامه های آلوده با مراقبت های ویژه برای بررسی های بیشتر و جلوگیری از اشاعه احتمالی خطر ویروس ها از نمایندگی خارج گردید.
> 
> بر اساس اطلاع خوشبختانه تاکنون گزارشی از ابتلا و آلودگی کارکنان نمایندگی منتشر نشده است.





fekr konam netanyaboo ru mifrestadan kafi bood 



rmi5 said:


> you are talking BS, I have not had any problem with @KAL-EL so far.
> BTW, it is an insult for Zoroastrians to be categorized with some fanatic mullah followers  zoroastrians are very good, and intelligent and respected people all over the world.



 not that i cant answer u my friend , i simply think its not worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> fekr konam netanyaboo ru mifrestadan kafi bood



did you understand my comment or just liked it? 
Anyway, I will be happy if you have sincerely liked my comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> did you understand my comment or just liked it?
> Anyway, I will be happy if you have sincerely liked my comment



u got the wrong message 

some likes mean : " My eyes on you " 

i some times like 500's posts  i doesnt mean i really like them

those likes mean : "your are spewing BS here "


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> u got the wrong message
> 
> some likes mean : " My eyes on you "
> 
> i some times like 500's posts  i doesnt mean i really like them
> 
> those likes mean : "your are spewing BS here "




Anyway, Good Luck


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, Good Luck



u too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Resurrection5782 said:


> *آقا رضا نگفتى چرا بايد از هند بدمون بياد*
> 
> ىه نظر من تابناک تا حدى ليبرال هست ,کارى به خبراش ندارم .
> سايت انقلابى اصيل ميخاى
> 598.ir
> 
> اين فيلمه چى هست؟



سلام

عزیز دل بنده ، " اینکه یکی می گه 
I don't like X 
به این معنا نیست که ازش بدش میاد ... 

چرا همه چیز رو سیاه و سفید می بینید !؟ 

من از هند خوشم نمیاد ... بدین معنا نیست که ازش بدم میاد یا بالاتر از اون ازش متنفر هستم ... 

این 598 هم تو خبررسانی و به روز بودن می لنگه .... 

_________

البته گویا هابیت هم سه گانه هست مثل ارباب حلقه ها .... 

اصولا دنیای میانه ی ارباب حلقه ها خیلی وسیع هست و تالکین هم به سبک نویسنده های قدیمی انگلیسی زبان ( نه جدیداشون که نثر مسجعشون می شه ترکیبی از فاک ، بالس ، و .... ) یکم شاعرانه می نوشته و خیلی جالب ، حتی با خوندن ترجمه ی فارسیش هم به قدرت متن انگلیسی پی می برید ....

البته هابیت نسبت به ارباب حلقه ها بیشتر به داستان وفادار هست ..... ارباب حلقه ها خیلی از شخصیت ها رو حذف کرده بودند .... 


__________________

حالا داستان ها رو ول کنیم و بریم سراغ همون سیاست خودمون 

خواب­‌های غیرقابل تعبیر آمریکا برای برنامه موشکی ایران - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir



> پیشنهاد برخی نمایندگان کنگره امریکا و مخالف دولت اولاما، از جدی ترین موارد در این زمینه است. بر اساس پیشنهاد برخی نمایندگان کنگره که متعلق به لابی صهیونیسم هستند، از دولت باراك اوباما و ديگر كشورهاي غربي خواسته‌ شده تا محورهای مذاكره با ايران - بر اساس توافق ژنو - تغيير كند و با هدف تشدید فشارهای هسته ای، نظامی و حقوق بشری و تقلیل امتیازهای قابل اعطا به ایران، بازنگری شود. در این پیشنهاد، "توقف ساخت موشک های پیشرفته و دوربرد ایران" به صراحت مطرح شده است.



سلام
البته اگه کسی تورنت سالم این هابیت قسمت اولش رو با کیفیت مناسب می خواد بهم بگه تا بهش بدمش .... 850 مگابایت با کیفیت مناسبه ... اینجا نمی گذارمش چون یحتمل خلاف قوانین سایت هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

اصلا سیاست و اقتصاد چنان با سینما و موسیقی و زردبازی خبری قاطی شده که آدم نمی فهمد کدام یکی مهم تر است. یک طرف خبری که همه می بینند این است که ابرو گوندش خواننده ترک که همیشه جزو قسمت زرد حافظه فرهنگی جامعه ما بوده و هست، برای دستگیری شوهرش گریه کرده و گفته که بعد از هر تاریکی صبح است. این خبر اینقدر مهم بوده که آدم ممکن است نبیند و دقت نکند که اصل داستان این است که شوهر ابرو گوندش آقایی است به نام ضراب که جزو میلیاردرهایی است که در دوره احمدی نژاد میلیاردها ثروت به دست آورد و زمانی که خبر پیدا شدن تریلی حامل هجده میلیارد دلار و شمش طلا شش هفت سال قبل منتشر می شد، احتمالا آقای ضراب هنوز 25 ساله بود و مدتی بود که کارش را شروع کرده بود.
البته آقای ضراب خودش گفته که رئیس من بابک زنجانی است که این بابک زنجانی همان آقایی است که در همین هشت روز گذشته سه بار اعلام کرده که بدهی دو میلیارد دلاری وزارت نفت را با یک فقره چک به حساب دولت ریخته است. و این آقای بابک زنجانی همان آقایی است که با هواپیمای شخصی این طرف و آن طرف می رود و کمیسیون اصل نود مجلس و مرتضوی از او حمایت کردند و همین بابک زنجانی پانزده شرکت مهم سازمان تامین اجتماعی را یکجا خرید و کل این اتفاقات زیر نظر دولت احمدی نژاد و مشائی و سایر دوستان شان رخ داد. یعنی درست در همان روزهایی که آقای احمدی نژاد داشت می گفت من الآن دست می کنم توی جیبم و لیست مفسدین اقتصادی را در می آورم، آقای ضراب مجوز هشت شرکت بزرگ فولاد را از دولت پاکدست مهرورز عدالت گستر گرفت. بیخود نمی گفت « اصلا شوخی شم قشنگ نیست.» 
این روزها با خودم شدیدا درگیرم، در این هشت سال، من و خیلی از دوستان مطالبی را در مورد دولت و حکومت و سپاه و رهبر و سیاست خارجی و همه این قضایا نوشتیم. طبیعت طنز اقتضا می کرد که ما اغراق کنیم. مثلا من فرض می کردم که احمدی نژاد و مشائی دارند کشور را می چاپند و یک مافیا این دولت را اداره می کند. بعضی وقت ها به خودم می گفتم: عزیز من! داور جان! مافیا یعنی چه؟ این دولت هزار عیب هم داشته باشد، مافیا و این جور چیزها در کارش نیست. بی خیال شو. اما انگار همان چیزی بود که ما فکر می کردیم، نه که فکر می کردیم، در بدترین حالت حس می کردیم. حتی وضعیتی که امروز اعلام می شود دهها بار بدتر از آن خیال و سودایی بود که در سر ما بود. اصلا عقل من که هیچ، به عقل جن هم نمی رسید که آدمی با آن کلمات و جملات احمدی نژاد و مشائی، اینجوری دو دستماله برقصند، یک دست شان توی دست ضراب و صراف و ابروگوندش باشد و دست دیگرشان توی دست مصباح و حسن نصرالله و مافیای روسیه. 
مثلا فرض کنید که به شما پنج شش سال قبل، در همان سال دوم و سوم روی کار آمدن احمدی نژاد که همه او را پیغمبر و فرستاده ویژه خداوند متعال و برگزیده و زورو و سوپرمن و معجزه هزاره سوم تصور می کردند، درست در همان موقع که احمدی نژاد داشت هاشمی را متهم به دزدی می کرد و همه اصلاح طلبان را فاسد و رشوه گیر می دانست، آقای بابک زنجانی و دارودسته داشتند زرپ و زرپ شرکت های دولتی را از دولت می خریدند، با اعتبار دلار های بادآورده کارخانه می خریدند و سرسبیل آقا نقاره می زدند. یعنی چی؟ فقط لازم است کمی دقیق تر نگاه کنیم و ببینیم که اصلا شوخی شم قشنگ نیست، چه برسد به اینکه همین که برای ما طنز بوده برای آنها دستورالعمل کاری بوده. 
یک آقایی به اسم بابک زنجانی هشت میلیارد دلار، معادل نصف فروش نفت سالانه یک سال دوره آقای خاتمی، پول را وارد کشور کرده و کارش پولشویی و جابجایی ارز و دلار و طلا و دورزدن و همه اینها بوده، حالا همین دیروز در کمال پررویی نامه بنویسد که من بسیجی ولایتم. یعنی همین آقایی که با یک چک دو میلیارد دلار پول به وزارت نفت می دهد و مثل آب خوردن مجوز تجارت خارجی می گیرد، خرید و فروش نفت می کند، طلا می برد و می آورد، این آقا بسیجی ولایت است؟ البته وقتی ببینی که آقایی مثل سردار نقدی که در سال 1381 به اتهام تشکیل گروهی به نام کبیر که برخی افرادش در سرقت مسلجانه و قتل و تجاوز و آدم ربایی دست داشتند، فرمانده بسیج بشود، دیگر خیلی عجیب نیست که بسیجی مخلص اش بابک زنجانی باشد که با دخترهای تاجیک می رقصد و با پسرهای قمی سینه می زند. 
یک فرض این است که شما انقلابی باشید و بخواهید اسرائیل را نابود کنید و با استکبار جهانی مشکل داشته باشید و بخواهید مدیریت جهان را در دست بگیرید و بمب هسته ای بسازید و هی انگشت توی هژمونی عربستان بکنید و بعد یک و دو و سه و چهار تا قطعنامه را شلیک کنند به پیشانی تان و بعد تحریم را شروع کنند و شما هم تحریم را دور بزنید و بعد برای حفظ پول هی طلا و دلار جابجا کنید، فرض دوم هم این است که شما اصولا قصدتان این باشد که یک قدرت اقتصادی ایجاد کنید و با آن قدرت اقتصادی در منطقه تعادل قوا را در دست بگیرید و بعد برای اینکه قدرت اقتصادی ایجاد کنید نیاز به از بین بردن سازمان برنامه و از بین بردن رابطه ایران و اروپا و تحریم شدن کشور داشته باشید. و بعد برای اینکه تحریم بشوید یک روز حرف هلوکاست را بزنید و یک روز دیگر حرف از سانتریفیوژها و غنی سازی بزنید و یک روز حرف از نیروگاه اتمی بوشهر بزنید و هر روز سعی کنید یک دعوایی را علم کنید. یعنی در واقع شما یک دولت را به مدت هشت سال اجاره می کنید که با آن میلیاردر بشوید و بعد همان دولت را بخرید. شوخی می کنم؟ اصلا شوخی شم قشنگ نیست.
به عبارت دیگر شما توانایی یک کشور را نابود می کنید تا دولتش را به دست بیاورید، مثل اینکه یک درخت چنار سیصد ساله را که وسط حیاط خانه است و نشسته یک گوشه ماستش را می خورد، گازوئیل بریزید پای درخت تا درخت خشک بشود و بعد ساختمان را درب و داغان کنید برای اینکه بکوبید و به جای خانه اعتمادالسلطنه پاساژ معراج وحدت را دائر کنید. و اتفاقا همه این اعمال را کسی انجام بدهد که ادعایش دولتی عدالت گستر و مهرورز و پاکدست است. 
یعنی آن چیزی که شوخی اش اصلا قشنگ نیست، بخاطر همین است که همه حامیان این مجموعه مافیایی الآن صداشان در نمی آید و حرفی در دفاع از احمدی نژاد نمی زنند، این است که همه پیران قوم همه کلیدهای ساختمان را دست کسی دادند که اصولا برای دزدی آمده بود. با چراغ هم نیامده بود، خودش هاله نور داشت. احتیاجی به چراغ نداشت. مصباح الهدایه اش آیت الله مصباح بود. اصلا ساده نیست که آدم بتواند بپذیرد کسی که همه به او اعتماد کرده بودند و به همه اتهام دزدی و فساد می زد، در همان زمانی که داشت اتهام دزدی به دیگران می زد، مشغول غارت بود. من می دانم که شوخی اش هم قشنگ نیست، ولی این موضوع جدی است. داستان هم در حد دعوای قوه قضائیه و مجریه نیست که بگوئیم زن و شوهر دعوا کنند ابلهان باور کنند، فقط با گوشه ای از این فساد، کل سیستم سیاسی ترکیه در حال فروپاشی است. 
امروز نعمت احمدی گفته است که صد میلیارد دلار از پول کشور در حساب های دوره احمدی نژاد هوتوتووووووو سابیده به الک. صد میلیارد دلاری که با امداد غیبی دولت امام زمانی احمدی نژاد گم شده است، معادل کل بودجه هشت سال اداره کشور در حال جنگ، معادل فروش نفت شش سال دولت هاشمی و معادل فروش نفت چهار سال دوره خاتمی است. شاید خیلی وقت ها آدم خوشحال شود که این جوکی که ما تعریف کردیم برای آقای احمدی نژاد خاطره باشد، ولی اصلا چیز جالبی نیست. این همه خلاقیت به خرج بدهی و فرض کنی اگر یک گروه ابله کشور را اداره می کردند در پشت صحنه چه اتفاقی می افتاد، بعد ببینی که واقعیتی که رخ داده بود خیلی احمقانه تر از چیزی بود که تو می توانستی فرض کنی. همین است که وقتی یک ذره بیشتر فکر می کنی می بینی نه فقط شوخی، بلکه جدی شم قشنگ نیست.

Ebrahim Nabavi


----------



## KAL-EL

haman10 said:


> and also your mate above kal-el has called u majoosi terrorist a couple of times



Please provide any evidence where I said anything like that about @rmi5 . I await your proof!! Otherwise, I respectfully ask you not to drag me into anything. Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

البته از یه مواجب بگیر خارج نشین بیشتر از این هم انتظار نیست



ادبیات یعنی این:
گنه کرد در بلخ آهنگری--------به شوشتر زدند گردن مسگری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KAL-EL said:


> Please provide any evidence where I said anything like that about @rmi5 . I await your proof!! Otherwise, I respectfully ask you not to drag me into anything. Thank you!



Sorry for dragging you in his non-sense discussion. Anyway, you had the right to be noticed about it when he talked about you without using mentioning sign (@ ).
we have been always very friendly with each other, and I don't take his words about you seriously. He is only jealous of others friendship I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

KAL-EL said:


> Please provide any evidence where I said anything like that about @rmi5 . I await your proof!! Otherwise, I respectfully ask you not to drag me into anything. Thank you!


He was just kidding,
This is just a Proverb in Persian that means "Merry Christmas to all American friends"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> He was just kidding,
> This is just a Proverb in Persian that means "Merry Christmas to all American friends"



Be ghol e arab ha, baazam "Taqqiya" ? 
dar har sourat mamnoun baraaye jam' va jour kardan e in ghaziye.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Be ghol e arab ha, baazam "Taqqiya" ?
> dar har sourat mamnoun baraaye jam' va jour kardan e in ghaziye.


Lool
It was a kinda national disaster
your welcome.


----------



## KAL-EL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> He was just kidding,
> This is just a Proverb in Persian that means "Merry Christmas to all American friends"



Didn't know this. Thank you for educating me. Didn't mean to cause any disturbance here. I was just taken a little by surprise by his comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KAL-EL said:


> Didn't know this. Thank you for educating me. Didn't mean to cause any disturbance here. I was just taken a little by surprise by his comment.



Actually it did not mean that, but @Islam shall be the winner tries to be nice and tries not to make you offended by @haman10 's post.  Anyway, @haman10 was a bit angry then. Please Do not mind it


----------



## New

Never mind bro,



KAL-EL said:


> Didn't know this.



eeeee bbe eeeee
Have you ever, desperately tried, to handle an unwanted situation?
This was one of those times for me, that I think didn't go well.
Never mind, 
You are always welcomed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> He is only jealous of others friendship I suppose.



that one was nice !!  boro jamesh kon dige man hichi nemigam  harchi migam ehterameto begiram nemizari ha 




KAL-EL said:


> Please provide any evidence where I said anything like that about



you call just a single iranian like that , you are insulting the whole iranian nation . now please cut that "i'm an innocent american peace seeker" of yours , old members wont forget your obsession with iran 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> He was just kidding,
> This is just a Proverb in Persian that means "Merry Christmas to all American friends"



naah , i wasnt kidding !! shoma taze oomadi nemidooni ghazie chie aslan . besporesh be man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Never mind bro,
> 
> 
> 
> eeeee bbe eeeee
> Have you ever, desperately tried, to handle an unwanted situation?
> This was one of those times for me, that I think didn't go well.
> Never mind,
> You are always welcomed here.




lol thanks. Feel a little silly now, but you handled it very nicely  in addition, I've always been treated very respectfully here, and that respect is definitely mutual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, @haman10 was a bit angry then. Please Do not mind it



haman is never angry , i didnt insult anyone here 

it was u remember ? 



KAL-EL said:


> lol thanks. Feel a little silly now, but you handled it very nicely  in addition, I've always been treated very respectfully here, and that respect is definitely mutual.



dude , should i bring your previous comments here ?


----------



## New

zzaarp
haman jan vel kon baba, bikhial.
masalan eideshoneha.
ye hali behesh bede inja mehmoone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> zzaarp
> haman jan vel kon baba, bikhial.
> masalan eideshoneha.
> ye hali behesh bede inja mehmoone.



bebin eena ye bandan aslan !! 

ino 5-6 nafar dige sobh ta shab be ma fosh midan aziz ....

man ye chizi midoonam migam , vagarna divoone ke nistam balam jan !! 

moshkele shakhsi ba kesi ke nadaram ! mitooni az azaa ghadimi beporsi man dar mored chi harf mizanam !

masalan @Serpentine ya @mohsen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bebin eena ye bandan aslan !!
> 
> ino 5-6 nafar dige sobh ta shab be ma fosh midan aziz ....
> 
> man ye chizi midoonam migam , vagarna divoone ke nistam balam jan !!
> 
> moshkele shakhsi ba kesi ke nadaram ! mitooni az azaa ghadimi beporsi man dar mored chi harf mizanam !
> 
> masalan @Serpentine ya @mohsen



Albatte beyn e khodemoun bemouneh vali hamchin kam ham divoune nisti


----------



## New

ma harfe bad mizanim oona ham mizanan dalil nemishe az kasee kinee be del begirim aslan ghashangi kar hamine ke sobh be ham fohsh bedim shab hamdigaro baghal konim
kheyli masaelo jeddi nagir aziz
ye khatere,
ye bar yadame yeki az bacheha dasht ghabl az emtehan taghallob minevesht man didamesh behesh goftam az injahaee ke dari taghallob minevisi aslan gharrar nist soal biad, ye negah aghel andar safih kard ye javab dad fer khordam
goft ma mamoorim be anjam vazife na gereftane natije.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Albatte beyn e khodemoun bemouneh vali hamchin kam ham divoune nisti



daghighan midoonestam ino migi 

are ghataan beyn khodemoon mimoone 

dari sar shoookhi ru baaz mikoni ha   bebin man be shoma tohin nakardam , een bar 100 ome ke migam , base dige tohin nakon azizam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

man midoonam shoma ahle barkhord bad nisti 
aslan be khater inke midoonam oonam bazi vaghta ye chizaee gofte migam ye hali behesh bede
choon dar in soorate ke Impress mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ma harfe bad mizanim oona ham mizanan dalil nemishe az kasee kinee be del begirim aslan ghashangi kar hamine ke sobh be ham fohsh bedim shab hamdigaro baghal konim
> kheyli masaelo jeddi nagir aziz
> ye khatere,
> ye bar yadame yeki az bacheha dasht ghabl az emtehan taghallob minevesht man didamesh behesh goftam az injahaee ke dari taghallob minevisi aslan gharrar nist soal biad, ye negah aghel andar safih kard ye javab dad fer khordam
> goft ma mamoorim be anjam vazife na gereftane natije.



ey baba chi migi shoma azizam? ! aslan khabar nadari az hichi

aziz man ina moghe ee ke mardom adi shahid mishan (irani ha) sooto kaf mizanan !!!

moghe ee ke 15 ta khanevade bi sarparast shodan yadete ? kargaraye irani ke too aragh shahid shodano migam !!!

hamin amsale een agha oomadan oonja va ino goftan :

*boo fvcking hoooooo *

hala shoma beshin inja dar mored doosti ensan ha harf bezan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

In araba har chi foshe rakik bud dashtan ta diruz midadan hala bazi zartoshtia raftan dasmal keshi ta khode bi dineshun ro inja matrah konan .Vaghan har chi adame monafeghe sib zamini ro khoda lanat kone.
Chand hezar bar in araba va baghiyashun be ma fosh dadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> bazi zartoshtia



zartoshtia kheyli adamaye khoobiyan !! hade aghal vatan forosh nistan 



Resurrection5782 said:


> Chand hezar bar in araba va baghiyashun be ma fosh dadan.



hafezashoon kheyli kootahe !! eyb nadare ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> zartoshtia kheyli adamaye khoobiyan !! hade aghal vatan forosh nistan
> 
> 
> 
> hafezashoon kheyli kootahe !! eyb nadare ......


Na monafegho bi gheyratan
Man kari be zartoshtia nadatam kar be bi dina daram
Pash berese hamamuno inja mifrushe va barash mohem nist una be shohadaye fosh bedan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

[/quote]dude , should i bring your previous comments here ? [/quote]

By all means, please do. Since those comments don't exist  I think you're just trying to troll me or pick a fight. Sadly I took the bait  Out of respect for others here, this will be my last post on the matter. Have a nice weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

dude , should i bring your previous comments here ? [/quote]

By all means, please do. Since those comments don't exist  I think you're just trying to troll me or pick a fight. Sadly I took the bait  Out of respect for others here, this will be my last post on the matter. Have a nice weekend [/quote]
Happy chrismas bro.Where are u from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

KAL-EL said:


> By all means, please do. Since those comments don't exist  I think you're just trying to troll me or pick a fight. Sadly I took the bait  Out of respect for others here, this will be my last post on the matter. Have a nice weekend



you too my friend 

i never ever try to pick a fight or troll u sir , if you really have good intentions about iranians , i will be more than proud to be your friend !!

nothing better than an american friend these days 

but you and i both know what we talked about 

anyhow merry christmas and wish u and your family a very good time dear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

KAL-EL said:


> dude , should i bring your previous comments here ?
> 
> By all means, please do. Since those comments don't exist  I think you're just trying to troll me or pick a fight. Sadly I took the bait  Out of respect for others here, this will be my last post on the matter. Have a nice weekend



have a nice weekend and hope you enjoy these holidays

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

is it just me or the thanking button is moving upwards ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> is it just me or the thanking button is moving upwards ?



It is OK for me. probably it is just for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> is it just me or the thanking button is moving upwards ?


It is 3 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> have a nice weekend and hope you enjoy these holidays



and btw ask @Serpentine about "een yaro ke bahsesho kardim" in face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> and btw ask @Serpentine about "een yaro ke bahsesho kardim" in face


OK, az @Serpentine ba'dan miporsam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

@haman10
Nazaret darbaye harfam tu toppice Aran jean T shirt chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> @haman10
> Nazaret darbaye harfam tu toppice Aran jean T shirt chie?



nadidam  koo ?


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ye pishnahade dustane ham behet mikonam dineto be vatan parasti tarjih bede va ba bi dina aslan sobat nakon



haman10 said:


> nadidam  koo ?


Baw khodet thank zadi.goftam in harumia gayan

Do Saudi Arabians wear Jeans and T-Shirts? | Page 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> Ye pishnahade dustane ham behet mikonam dineto be vatan parasti tarjih bede va ba bi dina aslan sobat nakon
> 
> 
> Baw khodet thank zadi.goftam in harumia gayan
> 
> Do Saudi Arabians wear Jeans and T-Shirts? | Page 5



na man chon gofti "alhasani is mad" khandam gereft thank zadam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

rmi5 said:


> have a nice weekend and hope you enjoy these holidays



Thanks, you too  My football team will make the playoffs if they win their game Sunday night. if they do, that in itself will equal a small holiday for me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> na man chon gofti "alhasani is mad" khandam gereft thank zadam


Javabam khub bud goftam hamjens baz va az in harfa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

KAL-EL said:


> Thanks, you too  My football team will make the playoffs if they win their game Sunday night. if they do, that in itself will equal a small holiday for me



uhhh man, American guys are so into football. I will need to ask you to explain to me about American football. I have very little knowledge of it. BTW, I hope your team kicks a$$es of its rivals and opponents   
BTW, which team do you like and support?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

rmi5 said:


> uhhh man, American guys are so into football. I will need to ask you to explain to me about American football. I have very little knowledge of it. BTW, I hope your team kicks a$$es of its rivals and opponents
> BTW, which team do you like and support?



Thanks! The team I support is the Philadelphia Eagles. it's my avatar. American football is by far the most popular sport here. I would be more then glad to explain anything you would like to know about it. Feel free to message me anytime (if you wish)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

guys guess who has the most negative rating among the Iranian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KAL-EL said:


> Thanks! The team I support is the Philadelphia Eagles. it's my avatar. American football is by far the most popular sport here. I would be more then glad to explain to you anything you would like to know about it. Feel free to message me anytime (if you wish)



Sure, I have many questions regarding American football. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> guys guess who has the most negative rating among the Iranian?



ahah !  you cant even think about beating me  



Resurrection5782 said:


> Javabam khub bud goftam hamjens baz va az in harfa?



nemidoonam  shayad 

albate vaghean hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> guys guess who has the most negative rating among the Iranian?



It is not you, is it?
if it is so, I would be very angry about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> ahah !  you cant even think about beating me
> 
> nemidoonam  shayad
> 
> albate vaghean hastan


Mizashti nim saat dg javab midadi
Yahoo nisti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> Mizashti nim saat dg javab midadi
> Yahoo nisti?



na  farda emtehan daram  har yek saat ye bar sar mizanam sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ahah !  you cant even think about beating me
> 
> 
> 
> nemidoonam  shayad
> 
> albate vaghean hastan


i already did, try harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

is Ali Daei still very popular in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ma harfe bad mizanim oona ham mizanan dalil nemishe az kasee kinee be del begirim aslan ghashangi kar hamine ke sobh be ham fohsh bedim shab hamdigaro baghal konim
> kheyli masaelo jeddi nagir aziz
> ye khatere,
> ye bar yadame yeki az bacheha dasht ghabl az emtehan taghallob minevesht man didamesh behesh goftam az injahaee ke dari taghallob minevisi aslan gharrar nist soal biad, ye negah aghel andar safih kard ye javab dad fer khordam
> goft ma mamoorim be anjam vazife na gereftane natije.


Az key tala ma vahabia ro baghal mikonim?
Hamin alan dare az aza darie emam hossein bad mige.
Badam ye email behet dadam,javab bede.


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> It is not you, is it?
> if it is so, I would be very angry about it.


why? pain and gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> is Ali Daei still very popular in Iran?


Yeah, he is, since he is the head coach of Persepolis F.C. , the most popular soccer team of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> na  farda emtehan daram  har yek saat ye bar sar mizanam sorry


Farda emtehanat tamum mishe?


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, he is, since he is the head coach of Persepolis F.C. , the most popular soccer team of Iran.



You like that team too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> why? pain and gain.


 BTW, You are a very good person. Those negative points, about you, are not fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ostad said:


> i already did, try harder.


Jedi key koja?
Liknkesh bede.


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> You like that team too?



Yeah, I like "Persepolis" and also "Tractor Sazi" as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, I like "Persepolis" and also "Tractor Sazi" as well.



I know Tractor Sazi too, Karimi plays there. If they played against each other, who would you cheer for ? Perhaps a tie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Esfand said:


> I know Tractor Sazi too, Karimi plays there. If they played against each other, who would you cheer for ? Perhaps a tie?


Hi how old are u?Do u live in India? Have u come Iran?


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> BTW, You are a very good person. Those negative points, about you, are not fair.


thanks bro , the world based on unfair things.
but i like my points.



Resurrection5782 said:


> Jedi key koja?
> Liknkesh bede.


محمد با شما نبودم به هامان ریپلی کرده بودم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Resurrection5782 said:


> Hi how old are u?Do u live in India? Have u come Iran?



I live in the US


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ostad said:


> thanks bro but the whole world based on unfair things.
> but i like my points.
> محمد با شما نبودم به هامان ریپلی کرده بودم


Nazar shoma dar morede fosha tu un toppic ba araba chie?


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> I know Tractor Sazi too, Karimi plays there. If they played against each other, who would you cheer for ? Perhaps a tie?



The winning side in this case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> The winning side in this case



lol, diplomatic answer, you should become a politician

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> thanks bro but the whole world based on unfair things.
> but i like my points.



Yes, so right. So, enjoy them buddy


----------



## New

Resurrection5782 said:


> Az key tala ma vahabia ro baghal mikonim?
> Hamin alan dare az aza darie emam hossein bad mige.
> Badam ye email behet dadam,javab bede.


salam
vel kon haji, vahabia 1 dar milion mardom donya ham nistan ba baghiashoon boodam,
taze hamoon vahabia ro ham mishe baghal kard andakhteshoon tooye ashghali.
begzarim
ghabl az har email be man ye payam bede oon email faghat male man nist


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> The winning side in this case


 ...then i will introduce you to some of Traxtor fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Esfand said:


> I live in the US


Why are u interested in Iran?
Do not want to tell your age?


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> lol, diplomatic answer, you should become a politician


 I am very interested in politics as well. to be more accurate, I have a love-hate relationship with politics.



Ostad said:


> ...then i will introduce you to some of Traxtor fans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Resurrection5782 said:


> Why are u interested in Iran?
> Do not want to tell your age?



mid-twenties... I have many iranians friends, I hang out here to find things I can tease them with  And learn persian, so I can understand what they say behind my back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Resurrection5782 said:


> Nazar shoma dar morede fosha tu un toppic ba araba chie?


nadidam hanoz, ziad to topic haye A-rabaha hal nemikonam


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> salam
> vel kon haji, vahabia 1 dar milion mardom donya ham nistan ba baghiashoon boodam,
> taze hamoon vahabia ro ham mishe baghal kard andakhteshoon tooye ashghali.
> begzarim
> ghabl az har email be man ye payam bede oon email faghat male man nist





Esfand said:


> mid-twenties... I have many iranians friends, I hang out here to find things I can tease them with  And learn persian, so I can understand what they say behind my back


Farsi kheyli khub harf mizani jalebe
Safa mikoni dg
Asliatan hendi hasti?


----------



## Esfand

Resurrection5782 said:


> Farsi kheyli khub harf mizani jalebe
> Safa mikoni dg
> Asliatan hendi hasti?



Zabanam hanuz kehili kar mikhad. Bale, madar/pedaram hendi hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> I have many iranians friends, I hang out here to find things I can tease them with


Not a very friendly advise:
If you want to tease them to the boiling point, tell them, you think Iranians are also Arab.
Then quickly get covered in a safe place because they are going to explode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> And learn persian, so I can understand what they say behind my back



u dirty indian u !! 

are joon khodet !! farsi yad gerefti ta befahmi ma dar mored hend chi migim 

baad beri be doostat begi 

dirty indians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Not a very friendly advise:
> If you want to tease them to the boiling point, tell them, you think Iranians are also Arab.
> Then quickly get covered in a safe place because they are going to explode.



lol, I already did that, did not end well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Esfand said:


> Zabanam hanuz kehili kar mikhad. Bale, madar/pedaram hendi hastan


Jalebe beyne inhame keshvar va zaban az Irania va farsi khoshet umade.
LA hasti?



haman10 said:


> u dirty indian u !!
> 
> are joon khodet !! farsi yad gerefti ta befahmi ma dar mored hend chi migim
> 
> baad beri be doostat begi
> 
> dirty indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Resurrection5782 said:


> Jalebe beyne inhame keshvar va zaban az Irania va farsi khoshet umade.
> LA hasti?



khob, vali dustam aksaran irani hastan. bale, LA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Not a very friendly advise:
> If you want to tease them to the boiling point, tell them, you think Iranians are also Arab.
> Then quickly get covered in a safe place because they are going to explode.







Esfand said:


> khob, vali dustam aksaran irani hastan. bale, LA


Ba ahangaye Irani ham hal mikoni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

bale, vali bishtar ahangaye ghadimie ebi, dariush, googosh...


----------



## Resurrection5782

Esfand said:


> bale, vali bishtar ahangaye ghadimie ebi, dariush, googosh...


Bavar kon to Irani hasti


----------



## Esfand

Resurrection5782 said:


> Bavar kon to Irani hasti



dustam ahangaro behem moarefi kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Not a very friendly advise:
> If you want to tease them to the boiling point, tell them, you think Iranians are also Arab.
> Then quickly get covered in a safe place because they are going to explode.


Baw hanuz email ro ke javab nadadi


----------



## haman10

@spiderkiller

nice new avatar !

good night everybody !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Resurrection5782 said:


> Baw hanuz email ro ke javab nadadi


salam goftam ke email moshtarake
mishe dobare emailesh koni
allan sighn in mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> salam goftam ke email moshtarake
> mishe dobare emailesh koni
> allan sighn in mikonam


Chashm,shoma email shakhsi nadari?


----------



## New

Resurrection5782 said:


> Chashm,shoma email shakhsi nadari?


Loool

got it


----------



## KAL-EL

Quote error, please disregard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

جواب دیپلماسی ظریف جان .... آمریکا : ایران نباید در ژنو 2 باشد ... .به جاش دانمارک و برزیل رو می بریم ...



> تحلیلگر رادیو فردا ارگان رسمی سازمان سیا، مخالفت آمریکا با دعوت ایران به کنفرانس ژنو 2 را پایان ماه عسل کوتاه پس از توافق اتمی ژنو توصیف کرد.
> رضا تقی‌زاده دراین‌باره نوشت: اعلام مخالفت قطعی آمریکا با حضور ایران در کنفرانس موسوم به ژنو2، که قرار است روز 22 ماه ژانویه در حومه شهر ژنو برگزار شود، اولین نشانه جدی از رو به پایان نهادن ماه عسل کوتاهی است که پس از اعلام توافق اتمی 24 ماه نوامبر در مناسبات تهران - واشنگتن شکل گرفت.
> وی با بیان اینکه دولت علی‌رغم ابراز مخالفت‌ها و نارضایتی‌های داخلی، با وصلت موقت با شیطان بزرگ کنار آمد، می‌نویسد: پس از اعلام توافق موقت، ایران تعریف جداگانه‌ای از آنچه حق ایران برای غنی‌سازی نامحدود اورانیوم می‌خواند ارایه داد. در نقطه مقابل، وزیر خارجه آمریکا که در کنار خانم اشتون و آقای ظریف یکی از سه معمار اصلی توافق ژنو بشمار می‌رود، به اسرائیل و همسایگان ایران اطمینان خاطر داد که مراکز حساس اتمی ایران که موجب نگرانی فوری‌تر آنها است، (فردو و راکتور آب سنگین اراک) تعطیل و در قرارداد نهایی، به گونه‌ای بدون بازگشت، دندان اتمی ایران کشیده خواهد شد. از انتهای ماه نوامبر تا امروز که چهار هفته از امضاء توافق موقت گذشته، نه تنها هیچیک از تلاشها برای قطعیت دادن به مفاد و اجرایی ساختن آن به نتیجه نرسیده که در اظهارات خوشبین‌ترین نماینده ایران، جواد ظریف، شان توافق به تفاهم نزول مقام پیدا کرده که بی‌تردید نشانه عقب‌نشینی از خوشبینی‌های زود هنگام و اولیه است.
> تقی‌زاده در این تحلیل که از سوی روزنت منتشر شده، با بیان اینکه دولت روحانی تمام تخم‌مرغ‌های دیپلماسی خود را در سبد تفاهم اتمی با آمریکا گذاشت و امیدوار بود از این طریق در کنفرانس سوریه (ژنو 2) شرکت کند، می‌نویسد: اما با مشخص شدن نشانه‌های عقبگرد در مسئله هسته‌ای انتقادها از سوی سیاستمداران مختلف شروع شد و وزیر خارجه در یک عقب‌نشینی آشکار از مواضع چهار هفته گذشته خود، با حضور در دانشگاه تهران به جمع منتقدین داخلی پیوست و همزمان با حسین شریعتمداری - مدیرمسئول کیهان، مدعی شد که در ژنو تعهدی نپذیرفته و «تفاهم موقت» قابل ابطال است.
> تحلیل‌گر رادیو فردا ماجرای ژنو 2 و مخالفت با حضور ایران را اولین ضربه سیاسی و تاوان چانه‌زنی‌های اتمی ایران با آمریکا توصیف کرد.
> شایان ذکر است به اذعان بسیاری از تحلیل‌گران نشست ژنو 2 بدون حضور ایران قادر به حل بحران سوریه نخواهد بود و از این جهت، ایران در این ماجرا دست برتر را دارد. اما آنچه در این میان اهمیت دارد رویکرد تقابلی و مخالف‌خوانانه رژیم آمریکاست و این در حالی است که جریان رسانه‌ای مزد بگیر دشمن به ویژه طی 7-8 ماه اخیر اصرار داشت ثابت کند رویکرد دولت آمریکا عوض شده و دولت اوباما درصدد آشتی و گسترش همکاری‌های مشترک با ایران است.



البته یک دیدگاه دیگه ای هم هست .... 
دیدن این سیاست خارجی بر مبنای دادن امتیاز هست ... رعایتمون کردند که تو یک مذاکره کمتر شرکت کنیم تا کمتر امتیاز بدیم .... 

اوباما موچکریم !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

So @Esfand u an indian?
And I thought you were an iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ayush said:


> So @Esfand u an indian?
> And I thought you were an iranian.



@Esfand is Indian, but his persian language is very good. I would give him 85% or (A-) grade in the persian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

@rmi5
dude your policy is to thank every body,
that is cool

agha in @Esfand gheli ghehesh ghikhore ghirani ghashe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @rmi5
> dude your policy is to thank every body,
> that is cool
> 
> agha in @Esfand gheli ghehesh ghikhore ghirani ghashe



I always like to thank funny posts.


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> @Esfand is Indian, but his persian language is very good. I would give him 85% or (A-) grade in the persian language.



I was doubting he is an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I always like to thank funny posts.


That will definitely become a dilemma for me in the future,
whether I was funny or Informative when I got thanked.



INDIC said:


> I was doubting he is an Indian.


me too
his knowledge of writing Fingilish (writing Farsi in English) is just awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> I was doubting he is an Indian.



Yes, His Persian is very good. He had some minor issues in persian language when I spoke with him before. Otherwise, I would have been puzzled about his nationality as well.



Islam shall be the winner said:


> That will definitely become a dilemma for me in the future,
> whether I was funny or Informative when I got thanked.



Yeah, it would be a difficult mind play for you in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, it would be a difficult mind play for you in the future.


nemidoonam chera amma be avataret mikhore daneshgah tehrani boodeee
chera bidari in saat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> nemidoonam chera amma be avataret mikhore daneshgah tehrani boodeee
> chera bidari in saat?



Na, daneshgah tehrani naboudam 
Saat khaabam be ham rikhteh ye kam. havaaliye ba'd az zohr khaste boudam, va ziyaadi khaabidam va alaan dige khaabam nemibareh.  
Anyway, pas man dobaare beram sa'y konam bebinam khaabam mibare ya na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Yes, His Persian is very good. He had some minor issues in persian language when I spoke with him before. Otherwise, I would have been puzzled about his nationality as well.



I first thought he may be a Parsi from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, pas man dobaare beram sa'y konam bebinam khaabam mibare ya na.


boro amma midoonam talashet mazbooohane khahad boood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

twilight said:


> جواب دیپلماسی ظریف جان .... آمریکا : ایران نباید در ژنو 2 باشد ... .به جاش دانمارک و برزیل رو می بریم ...
> 
> 
> 
> البته یک دیدگاه دیگه ای هم هست ....
> دیدن این سیاست خارجی بر مبنای دادن امتیاز هست ... رعایتمون کردند که تو یک مذاکره کمتر شرکت کنیم تا کمتر امتیاز بدیم ....
> 
> اوباما موچکریم !!!



خاک بر سر ظريف


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> @spiderkiller
> 
> nice new avatar !


thanx bro . glad you like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

INDIC said:


> I first thought he may be a Parsi from India.



mate do u know their population ?

how much they are and do they know farsi completely ?



spiderkiller said:


> thanx bro . glad you like it



lotf darin shoma dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Ayush said:


> So @Esfand u an indian?
> And I thought you were an iranian.



yep, but born and raised in us, did not have much to do with the indian community

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> yep, but born and raised in us, did not have much to do with the indian community



EH , so you are iranian !!! 

faghat chon madar va pedar gerami hendi hastan dalil nemishe hendi bashi shomam 

khosh oomadi dadash!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Esfand said:


> yep, but born and raised in us, did not have much to do with the indian community



Do you know Hindi or any other Indian language.


----------



## Esfand

INDIC said:


> Do you know Hindi or any other Indian language.



*very* limited

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> mate do u know their population ?
> 
> how much they are and do they know farsi completely ?



Parsis speak Gujarati since they settle in Gujarat after arriving in India, they have mixed Persian and Indian names. They know ancient Persian of Zend Avesta but not the modern Persian. Population is some tens of thousands, I don't know the exact population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

INDIC said:


> Parsis speak Gujarati since they settle in Gujarat after arriving in India, they have mixed Persian and Indian names. They know ancient Persian of Zend Avesta but not the modern Persian. Population is some tens of thousands, I don't know the exact population.




that's really funny. I also heard of a small village in the middle of Iran I think, where they still speak the same Persian as the Sassanid's did, simply because they have had very limited contact with outsiders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Salam dustan ahvale shoma?


----------



## INDIC

Esfand said:


> that's really funny. I also heard of a small village in the middle of Iran I think, where they still speak the same Persian as the Sassanid's did, simply because they have had very limited contact with outsiders



I think you are referring Dari, Zoroastrian who came to India during Qajar Dynasty also speak Dari Persian. Parsis uses ancient Persian of their scripture Zend Avesta which sounds closer to Sanskrit.

Dari language (Zoroastrian) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> mate do u know their population ?
> 
> how much they are and do they know farsi completely ?
> 
> 
> 
> lotf darin shoma dadash


Have a parsi friend in my college. 
His name is vehzan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> Have a parsi friend in my college.
> His name is vehzan.



send our regards to him if possible , now tell me abt yourself bro 

what are u studying ? hows life going on ? 

and in which state do u live ? 

i'm finished asking !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Esfand said:


> *very* limited



Seems you grew up among Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Esfand said:


> yep, but born and raised in us, did not have much to do with the indian community


And u learnt farsi instead of hindi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

INDIC said:


> Seems you grew up among Iranians.



whats the difference ?

we are brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> send our regards to him if possible , now tell me abt yourself bro
> 
> what are u studying ? hows life going on ?
> 
> and in which state do u live ?
> 
> i'm finished asking !


I study mechanical engineering doc. 
2nd year. (Guess u are an year elder to me)

I stay in mumbai(capital of maharashtra), origin lies in the state of bihar. 

And my current college is in the neighbouring state of karnataka. 
Btw, u study in syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

Ayush said:


> And u learnt farsi instead of hindi



my childhood is a long story, will not bore you with it... I will improve/learn hindi too, when time comes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Esfand said:


> my childhood is a long story, will not bore you with it... I will improve/learn hindi too, when time comes


Hehe ok. 
Perhaps some other time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Esfand said:


> my childhood is a long story, will not bore you with it... I will improve/learn hindi too, when time comes



Doesn't matter I am familiar with such type of NRIs since they didn't grow up in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> I study mechanical engineering doc.



wow !! spare me a second !! that stuff is heavy !! congrats !



Ayush said:


> (Guess u are an year elder to me)



dude your memory amazes me !! how did u remember that ?



Ayush said:


> I stay in mumbai


oh COOL , mumbai !!  i'd love to visit one day !  maybe after i finished off this studying BS ....




Ayush said:


> Btw, u study in syria?



no i just selected syrian flag for fun  cause i really really like syria .... 

i live in kermanshah , a mostly kurd big city in west of iran  famous for its cookies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

@haman10 I do remember about my friends. 
Btw, which medical field are you in?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> send our regards to him if possible , now tell me abt yourself bro
> 
> what are u studying ? hows life going on ?
> 
> and in which state do u live ?
> 
> i'm finished asking !



Sslam kardam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Resurrection5782 said:


> Sslam *kardam*



What does that word mean. Kardo/Karde means 'do it' in Hindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> @haman10 I do remember about my friends.
> Btw, which medical field are you in?



GP , i'm studying to become a GP in 4 freaking long years  and thank u bro 




Resurrection5782 said:


> Sslam kardam



salam golam  khoobi ?



INDIC said:


> What does that word mean. Kardo/Karde means 'do it' in Hindi.



it has the exact same meaning in persian  

salam kardam means : i said hello

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> it has the exact same meaning in persian
> 
> salam kardam means : i said hello



Salam karta hoon.(Hindi)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

INDIC said:


> Salam karta hoon.(Hindi)


Salam dear hindi brother how are u?

@haman10
ghorbanat aziz u khubi?
Agha in sunni monnia kachalam kardan  jarf tu kalashun nemire.Ab tu fulad mire amma harf tu kaleye ina nemire,vsghan peyghambara che azabi keshidan.
hezar rahmat be khodemun Irainia. Tu toppicaye international dg nemibinamet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> @haman10
> ghorbanat aziz u khubi?
> Agha in sunni monnia kachalam kardan jarf tu kalashun nemire.Ab tu fulad mire amma harf tu kaleye ina nemire,vsghan peyghambara che azabi keshidan.
> hezar rahmat be khodemun Irainia. Tu toppicaye international dg nemibinamet.



fadaye shoma 

etefaghan hamin alan daram tooye topic haye mid east reply midam  

khodet khoobi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> fadaye shoma
> 
> etefaghan hamin alan daram tooye topic haye mid east reply midam
> 
> khodet khoobi ?



Ghorbunrt dwashi.az emtehana che khabar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> Ghorbunrt dwashi.az emtehana che khabar?



migzare  farda emtehan daram bazam 

baadesh pas pasoon farda ..... badbakhtam be khoda .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Resurrection5782 does 'Tu' means 'you' in Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> migzare  farda emtehan daram bazam
> 
> baadesh pas pasoon farda ..... badbakhtam be khoda .....


Khoda nakone ,Ishalah be zoodi doctor mish.
Darsayi ke emtehan midi chia hastan?



INDIC said:


> @Resurrection5782 does 'Tu' means 'you' in Persian.


Yes to or tu means u in english

@IamBengali 
How are u bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Resurrection5782 said:


> Yes to or tu means u in english.



Tu(or tum) means "you" in Hindi also.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

-where are u going pal ? 

-to heaven !!

@SOHEIL @Ostad @Resurrection5782 @mohsen and others 



Resurrection5782 said:


> Darsayi ke emtehan midi chia hastan?



patho , angal shenasi , bacteri shenasi , ..... cherto pert

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> View attachment 12570
> 
> 
> @SOHEIL @Ostad @Resurrection5782 @mohsen and others
> 
> 
> 
> patho , angal shenasi , bacteri shenasi , ..... cherto pert


Khosh be halet chizaye bahali mikhuni man ta nujavyniam mikhastam dr sham  va hanuzam zist ro dust daram aval dabirestan ham zisto dust dashtam.
Agha mordam az khande in ayush goft Syria dars mikhuni )
Rasti gofti shrini va kermanshah dahanam ab oftad va yade kermashah oftdam.Safa mikonia shahre khakvat aroom bedune dudo dam


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> Rasti gofti shrini va kermanshah dahanam ab oftad va yade kermashah oftdam



  eshkal nadare , ishallah dobare miyay !! 




Resurrection5782 said:


> kolla korda khoshgelan



 albate tabriz ye chize digast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> eshkal nadare , ishallah dobare miyay !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albate tabriz ye chize digast



Ishala.

Ye ja shenidam az nazare sazmsn melal tanha shahri tu iran ke estandardaye lazem baraye zendegi ro dare tabrize.


Man motade bazie billiarde online ro mobilam,khyli hal mide

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> Ye ja shenidam az nazare sazmsn melal tanha shahri tu iran ke estandardaye lazem baraye zendegi ro dare tabrize.



khosh be halet @Ostad 

manam mikhaam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

@haman10
biliard online bazi kardi ba gushir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> View attachment 12570


very funny, I saved it for myself.
ترجمه اش هم بذار زیرش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> @haman10
> biliard online bazi kardi ba gushir?



na :\ lol 

@kollang : mage to emtehan nadari pesar ? 

nakone boridi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> na :\ lol
> 
> @kollang : mage to emtehan nadari pesar ?
> 
> nakone boridi ?


Pas nsfe omret sar dar danas
Yeki football online ba pc yekiam billuard ba gush
Epic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> View attachment 12570
> 
> 
> @SOHEIL @Ostad @Resurrection5782 @mohsen and others
> 
> 
> 
> patho , angal shenasi , bacteri shenasi , ..... cherto pert












begoole @S00R3NA boro bacterito beshnas ke farda mellat ro ro be geble nakoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> na :\ lol
> 
> @kollang : mage to emtehan nadari pesar ?
> 
> nakone boridi ?


Na hanuz.ruzaye aadi az 7:30 ta 20:15( jome ha az 6:30 ta 22) dars mikhunam baad miam velgardi to net.

Shoma ba darsa chetorid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> mate do u know their population ?
> 
> how much they are and do they know farsi completely ?
> lotf darin shoma dadash



They are about 100-130K. In general, they cannot speak persian language, I have met a few of them since in one of my trips, the owner of our hotel was a parsi and when he noticed that we are Iranians, he introduced himself and we talked and became friends. They are very very good and awesome people and very rich in general

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Shoma ba darsa chetorid?



migzare dadash , mamnun !

shookhi kardam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khosh be halet @Ostad
> 
> manam mikhaam


man bache Tabriz nistam fagat inja daneshjoam.vali are man khodam ashege Sojog va Baslog va shirni gerdoyi am, Tabrizam shirini sonati ziad dare esmashono balad nistam. nogl Urmieh va bastani faloude va sonatish ke ba aragiat giahi dorost mishe ro ham shadidan tosyeh mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> migzare dadash , mamnun !
> 
> shookhi kardam


Etefaghan manam shukhi kardam!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> nogl Urmieh


are noghle ghassemi maroofe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> man bache Tabriz nistam fagat inja daneshjoam.vali are man khodam ashege Sojog va Baslog va shirni gerdoyi am, Tabrizam shirini sonati ziad dare esmashono balad nistam. nogl Urmieh va bastani faloude va sonatish ke ba aragiat giahi dorost mishe ro ham shadidan tosyeh mikonam.



Tabriz shahr e kheyli ghashang va foghol'aaddeh tamizi hast. ghazaahaashoun ham ke aaliye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> oghol'aaddeh tamizi hast


daghighan , aslan adam ta'job mikone az farhang een mardom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Kia shiraz raftan?
ooops ma eid oonja boodim, man India boodam, China boodam, turkey boodam Italy boodam, amma khodaeesh shiraz tooye eid az hameja ghashangtar va khatere angiz tar bood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Tabriz shahr e kheyli ghashang va foghol'aaddeh tamizi hast. ghazaahaashoun ham ke aaliye





haman10 said:


> daghighan , aslan adam ta'job mikone az farhang een mardom


mamnun dustan man be onvane daneshjoye mogim in vazifa ro rou *dushe *khodam ehsas mikonam ke az shoma davat konam biyayn Tabriz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Kia shiraz raftan?
> ooops ma eid oonja boodim, man India boodam, China boodam, turkey boodam Italy boodam, amma khodaeesh shiraz tooye eid az hameja ghashangtar va khatere angiz tar bood.


Shiraz ham shahr e ghashangiye, man tabestoun rftam ounja, albatte aaftaabesh ye kam aziyat mikard. vali shahr e khoubiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> mamnun dustan man be onvane daneshjoye mogim in vazifa ro rou dushe khodam ehsas mikonam ke az shoma davat konam biyayn Tabriz.



dadash ghabl az inke shoma begi 5 bar oomadam 

mer30 az davatetoon !! 

hala khodet kojae hasti kalak ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Ostad said:


> mamnun dustan man be onvane daneshjoye mogim in vazifa ro rou *dushe *khodam ehsas mikonam ke az shoma davat konam biyayn Tabriz.



hanuz barf hastest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> mamnun dustan man be onvane daneshjoye mogim in vazifa ro rou *dushe *khodam ehsas mikonam ke az shoma davat konam biyayn Tabriz.



man shounsad baar ta haalaa tabriz va atraafesh raftam. 
trafaaye kaleybar va ghal'e baabak va shomal e azerbaijan ham boro, hamin tor Baku ham age mitouni boro. Baku ham shahr e ghashangi hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> are noghle ghassemi maroofe



Wait does your location flag says Syria???

How is that possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Shiraz ham shahr e ghashangiye, man tabestoun rftam ounja, albatte aaftaabesh ye kam aziyat mikard. vali shahr e khoubiye


tabestoonesho nemidoonam, ehtemalan ham hamintor bashe akhe kheyli jonoobe amma eyd makhsoosan masalan 4 5 farvardin oonja az darvaze quran ke vared mishi ensafan age ashna nabashi moshkel barat pish miad ye booye shadide bahar naranj miad khodaeesh kaf kardam hatta chand bar tasmim gereftim berim shiraz ye khune bekharim amma nashod man tosye akid mikonam eida berid shiraz
albate ye moshkeli ke hast ine ke mellate hamishe dar sahneye tehrani mirizan oonja va kheyli shollogh mishe ya haddeaghal oon bar kheyli sholoogh bood
@rmi5 mage to vizaye multiple dari ke tabestoon iran boodi?


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> hanuz barf hastest?



azizam oonja shomal gharbi iran hast . yani barandegi ziad , che barf che baroon 



Ravi Nair said:


> Wait does your location flag says Syria???
> How is that possible



well i'm waging jihad against bashar assad the infidel dog !! 

kidding , i love syria so thats it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Esfand said:


> hanuz barf hastest?


kheyli ziad .


rmi5 said:


> man shounsad baar ta haalaa tabriz va atraafesh raftam.
> trafaaye kaleybar va ghal'e baabak va shomal e azerbaijan ham boro, hamin tor Baku ham age mitouni boro. Baku ham shahr e ghashangi hast


aga ma ye chizi goftim hala. baku vagti kochik bodam raftim hamin tabestun ham dustam raftan Van man nashud beram.kandouvan rafti?


haman10 said:


> dadash ghabl az inke shoma begi 5 bar oomadam
> 
> mer30 az davatetoon !!
> 
> hala khodet kojae hasti kalak ?


rastiatesh ro bekhay maalom nist. man ta hala to 8 ta shahr zendegi kardam vali az Azari bodanam motmaenam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> View attachment 12578

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> View attachment 12581

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> kheyli ziad .
> 
> aga ma ye chizi goftim hala. baku vagti kochik bodam raftim hamin tabestun ham dustam raftan Van man nashud beram.kandouvan rafti?
> 
> rastiatesh ro bekhay maalom nist. man ta hala to 8 ta shahr zendegi kardam vali az Azari bodanam motmaenam.



Are, chand baar kandovan raftam. kheyli baahaal hast, az tabriz ham kheyli dour nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Are, chand baar kandovan raftam. kheyli baahaal hast, az tabriz ham kheyli dour nist.


are, ye jayii hast baade kandovan houde 10 km baadesh behesh migan Arshad chaman man ta hala az onja jayi behtar nadidam.beheshtie vase khodesh makhsosan age kohnavardi ro dust dashte bashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ostad said:


> View attachment 12580


Bavar konid ina axaran gay hastan


----------



## Ostad

guys i know we have a thread for this but lets enjoy it here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

> Does not matter, you have already fallen in love with her.



@rmi5

I didn't want to derail the thread about the Baluchi Sunni Woman thread.

I think your culture and upbringing dictates what you find attractive.

I find intellectual Women attractive for instance. I don't know why. Just is. 

@rmi5 You mentioned that you do not like dark skinned Women.

I am the opposite. I have this huge crush on this girl from Ghana in my class. And her skin tone is absolutely gorgeous IMO.

as I said, people have strange tastes. And that is a good thing. Because if the mass marketing ideal of the beauty is followed. The world would be bland and boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5
> 
> I didn't want to derail the thread about the Baluchi Sunni Woman thread.
> 
> I think your culture and upbringing dictates what you find attractive.
> 
> I find intellectual Women attractive for instance. I don't know why. Just is.



Thanks buddy. I have exactly the same opinion regarding intellectual women as well, although most of the guys are exactly thinking opposite of us in this regard.


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Thanks buddy. I have exactly the same opinion regarding intellectual women as well, although most of the guys a*re exactly thinking opposite of us in this regard. *



I don't blame them. But I am a bookworm, and it is more along the lines of similar interests.

However, many Indian friends think I am weird for finding Black Women attractive, (I am sure you would agree with them).

But as I said, it is good that Humans have strange tastes. Otherwise a lot of us would be unhappy with how the world perceives us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ravi Nair said:


> I find intellectual Women attractive for instance. I don't know why. Just is


That is cool, but to be honest a whispering voice deep within my soul shouts the dumber the better.


----------



## Chronos

Islam shall be the winner said:


> That is cool, but to be honest a whispering voice *deep within my soul* shouts the dumber the better.



That's not your soul bro. That's your loins.

listening to it is what causes the most wars in the world too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I don't blame them. But I am a bookworm, and it is more along the lines of similar interests.
> 
> However, many Indian friends think I am weird for finding Black Women attractive, (I am sure you would agree with them).
> 
> But as I said, it is good that Humans have strange tastes. Otherwise a lot of us would be unhappy with how the world perceives us.


----------



## iranigirl2

salam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> salam



Salam Sister,
You were not here for a long time.


----------



## Chronos

@rmi5 about racists.

I think that's what they do, try to demean your sense of self esteem. Countless references of slums, 'dirty Indian' used to get to me.

Now I realize that racists are just another version of bullies with their own insecurities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 about racists.
> 
> I think that's what they do, try to demean your sense of self esteem. Countless references of slums, 'dirty Indian' used to get to me.
> 
> Now I realize that racists are just another version of bullies with their own insecurities.



Exactly right. they have insecurity and inferiority complex issues and need attention from others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

saat 3:15 hast , fekr nemikonam darsam ta 4 tamoum she , baadesham bayad 6 vase morour pa sham ......

ey khoda bokosh rahat sham 

@iranigirl2 salam khahar naboodi chera ?

bye evryone ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> saat 3:15 hast , fekr nemikonam darsam ta 4 tamoum she , baadesham bayad 6 vase morour pa sham ......
> 
> *ey khoda bokosh rahat sham*
> 
> @iranigirl2 salam khahar naboodi chera ?
> 
> bye evryone ......



ma ham doa mikonim 

wish you a good easy test tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ihealugo

does anyone know that where is persian god king ?! hmm?! he is one of the old members ,at least in iran section...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ihealugo said:


> does anyone know that where is persian god king ?! hmm?! he is one of the old members ,at least in iran section...



be khatere tohin ziad ban shode .

mesle @IranZamin ya @Falon



rmi5 said:


> wish you a good easy test tomorrow


thank u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> ma ham doa mikonim
> 
> wish you a good easy test tomorrow




you wish him an easy test?! the guy is going to be a physician in 5-10 years, for the sake of his future patients I hope he and his classmates get the most difficult test possible

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


> you wish him an easy test?! the guy is going to be a physician in 5-10 years, for the sake of his future patients I hope he and his classmates get the most difficult test possible



Otherwise this will happen again :


به اطلاع كليه همكاران محترم شاغل در حرف پزشكي مي رساند كه يك مورد مرگ در اثر تزريق اشتباه سرم حيواني به دختري 16 ساله در شهرستان دورود به مركز ثبت و بررسي عوارض ناخواسته داروها 
(ADR)
گزارش شده است

از همكاران محترم تقاضا مي گردد به منظور پيشگيري از وقوع مجدد موارد مشابه به نكات زير توجه فرمايند:

1- برچسب سرم هاي حيواني با كمي دقت از نوع انساني قابل تفكيك و تشخيص مي باشد. لذا هنگام تحويل يا تزريق سرم ها حتماً به برچسب ها توجه فرماييد.

2- عوارض ناشي از مصرف فرآورده هاي تزريقي غالباً شديد و خطرناك مي باشند و در صورت بي توجهي به علائم اوليه به سرعت پيشرفت نموده و در مدت زمان كوتاهي منجر به عواقب ناگوار مي گردند. لذا پس از شروع به تزريق هر نوع فرآورده تزريقي در صورت شكايت بيمار از هرگونه علائم باليني غير معمول به وقوع يك عارضه دارويي مشكوك شويد و به سرعت در پي يافتن علت آن برآييد.

3- برخي فرآورده هاي تزريقي فقط براي نوع خاصي از تزريق نظير عضلاني، وريدي، داخل نخاعي و … ساخته شده اند و كاربرد آنها به روشهاي ديگر به غير از روش مجاز اعلام شده منجر به بروز عوارض شديد مي گردد. لذا پيش از تجويز و تزريق هر نوع فرآورده تزريقي حتماً به برچسب يا بروشور آن توجه نموده، از روش تزريق مجاز اطمينان حاصل فرماييد.

با توجه به اينكه ممكن است فرآورده هاي دارويي متفاوت، برچسب هاي مشابه از نظر ظاهري داشته باشند، پيش از تحويل و يا مصرف دارو حتماً با دقت كامل محتويات بر چسب دارو را مرور نموده از كاربرد صحيح دارو اطمينان حاصل فرماييد.


پزشکی بالینی - هشدار21- مرگ ناشي از تزريق سرم حيواني به جاي سرم انساني

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Resurrection5782

iranigirl2 said:


> salam


Salam che khabar?


----------



## Uhuhu

این بنده ی خدا مدیر این بخش سرپانتین 2 روز به اینجا سر نزده، کل تاپیک شهردار بلوچ شده ترول و صحبتهای غیر مرتبط.
بعضی از دوستان که همه هم ایرانی هستند از سر لج با یکدیگر سر به مسابقه نفی یکدیگر گذاشته اند تا جاییکه هر کی در این کشور زندگی نکرده باشد فکر می کند چه تفاوت ساختاری شدید نژادی وجود دارد و 2 مردم از 2 سیاره مختلف اینجا زندگی می کنند، از نفی کردن تفاوتهای کم قومهای ایرانی و همه را یک زبان واحد و لهجه دانستن و پرشین خالص بودن بگیر تا ترک شیش سیلندر بودن و بوزقورت و نژاد مغول بودن و پای گرگهای خاکستری وسط آمدن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

> یک عضو جدا شده از مرکزیت گروهک تروریستی منافقین گفت: مریم رجوی بارها در نشست‌های ایدئولوژیک سال 78 عراق اظهار می‌کرد که اگر کسی به توحید و یگانگی خداوند شک کند، قابل بخشش است چون خداوند دیده نمی‌شود ولی شک درباره مسعود قابل اغماض نیست.
> «مریم سنجابی» با تشریح برگزاری این نشست‌های به ظاهر ایدئولوژیک افزود: مریم رجوی در این جلسات خطاب به زن‌های شرکت‌کننده می‌گفت که باید به جای شوهر، مسعود را انتخاب کنند. نامبرده همچنین در این جلسات خطاب به مردان حاضر در جلسه می‌گفت که شماها نیز باید مسعود را شوهر همه زن‌های عضو این فرقه و ارتش آزادیبخش ببینید.
> این عضو جدا شده سازمان تروریستی منافقین ادامه داد: مردها باید اعضای شورای رهبری این گروهک را که همگی زن هستند، قبول کنند و پذیرفتن این موضوع که زن‌ها بالای سر همه مردها باشند، باعث آب‌بندی مردها در موضوع زن و زندگی می‌شود که به آن فکر نکنند.
> سنجابی اضافه کرد: مریم رجوی خطاب به شرکت‌کنندگان در این نشست‌های مغزشویی می‌گفت که اعضای به اصطلاح ارتش آزادیبخش ایران باید به کلمات شوهر و یا زن تف کنند و این واژه‌ها را مثل استفراغ خشک شده ببینند.
> وی تاکید کرد: مریم رجوی بارها و بارها در این جلسات خطاب به حاضرین می‌گفت که خون هر عضو از سازمان متعلق به مسعود رجوی است و اوست که تشخیص می‌دهد که این خون چگونه، کجا و با چه هدفی باید ریخته شود.
> وی تصریح کرد: مریم رجوی در این نشست‌ها با صراحت تمام به حاضران می‌گفت خانواده لانه فساد است و ارتباط شما با خانواده سد اصلی مبارزه با نظام اسلامی و براندازی جمهوری اسلامی است.





Resurrection5782 said:


> Bavar konid ina axaran gay hastan



سلام
البته این به دوران محمود غزنوی و بعدش هم خوارزمشاهیان بر می گرده ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

twilight said:


> سلام
> البته این به دوران محمود غزنوی و بعدش هم خوارزمشاهیان بر می گرده ....


اين وهابيا هستن يا نه؟


----------



## twilight

واکنش اردوغان به صحبت‌های ضد ایرانی سفیر آمریکا/ پشت پرده خیانت رئیس پلیس استانبول - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Resurrection5782

twilight said:


> واکنش اردوغان به صحبت‌های ضد ایرانی سفیر آمریکا/ پشت پرده خیانت رئیس پلیس استانبول - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


سوال کردم


----------



## twilight

http://rajanews.com/detail.asp?id=177535

سلام
صفحات سایت برای من به درستی بارگذاری نمی شوند .... پس تو نقل قول کردم مشکل دارم

http://rajanews.com/detail.asp?id=177535

سلام
صفحات سایت برای من به درستی بارگذاری نمی شوند .... پس تو نقل قول کردم مشکل دارم

http://rajanews.com/detail.asp?id=177535

سلام
صفحات سایت برای من به درستی بارگذاری نمی شوند .... پس تو نقل قول کردم مشکل دارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

> yes bro ! cross my heart
> 
> actually its a saying but its a kind of joke too ...
> 
> but for sure indian films are passing that phase and they have started a new episode ....
> 
> keep that up and all that would be forgotten in no time .



@haman10 I find it kind of cool that some of you guys watch Indian films. Despite as you mention, irrationality and illogical movies we tend to produce.

Good luck for your test btw 

Also some of the Iranian movies i watched has been of the highest caliber.

@rmi5 @Serpentine @haman10 Thank you guys once again for letting me hang out in the Iranian chill thread.

Your hospitality has been fantastic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ravi Nair said:


> Thank you guys once again for letting me hang out in the Iranian chill thread.
> Your hospitality has been fantastic



its the chill thread bro , its not ours !! plus you are always welcome dear !

we are the ones who should thank u for posting here ..... shows your interest in iran and its very much appreciated by iranians .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Ostad @rmi5 you guys are Iranian Azeris, I have seen lots of arguments between Iranians and Turks on this forum about the ethnicity of Azeris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> its the chill thread bro , its not ours !! plus you are always welcome dear !
> 
> we are the ones who should thank u for posting here ..... *shows your interest in iran* and its very much appreciated by iranians .



Iran has had a long and interesting history. As well as an Interesting culture too  So it's hard not to show an interest.

Sometimes this place gets to me, with the constant negativity of Indian and indians.

So this places is where i chill out.

Good luck for the test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

INDIC said:


> I have seen lots of arguments between Iranians and Turks on this forum about the ethnicity of Azeris



well , azeris are iranian and will be iranian 

its their choice to be whoever they want isnt it ?

and the answer is obvious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

http://irinn.ir/news/38314/نام-ایرانی-آذربایجان،-روی-کشور-همسایه-نشانه-چیست؟


> * در هیچ سند تاریخی کشور آذربایجان به نام آذربایجان شناخته نشده است، بلکه این منطقه، جزو قفقاز ایران بوده است و این نام میراث گروه ملی‌گرا‌هایی به نام «مساوات» برای الحاق دوباره این منطقه جداشده به ایران است. *
> 
> به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر، خسرو معتضد، مورخ و روزنامه‌نگار، درباره تغییر نام ایران در 76 سال پیش به پیشنهاد فرهنگستان علوم اظهار داشت: پرشیا اسمی خیال‌انگیز است و در زمان قدیم بیشتر به نام پارس، معروف بود. یونانیان قدیم ایرانیان را به نام «مدی» می شناختند که منظور آنان قوم «ماد» بوده است. پرشیا نامی بود که بیشتر ادبیان و شاعران استفاده می‌ کردند.
> 
> این مورخ با بیان اینکه در همه کتاب‌های تاریخی ایران را سرزمین امپراتوری پارس بیان می‌کردند، افزود: متاسفانه در دوران جدید، همسایگان آزمندی داشتیم که چشم طمع به سرزمینمان داشتند و پس از اینکه بخشی از سرزمینمان که شمال بخش‌های قفقازی بود از ایران جدا شد و پس از وقوع انقلاب کمونیستی، گروهی به نام «مساوات» که گروهی ملی‌گرا و علاقه مند بود دوباره به ایران ملحق شوند، نام بخشی از منطقه قفقازی را که مرکز آن باکو بود، آذربایجان گذاشتند؛ در حالی که به هیچ عنوان آن منطقه در هیج برهه تاریخی به نام آذربایجان، شناخته شده نبود.
> 
> وی افزود:‌ این درحالی است که مطابق همه اسناد تاریخی و جغرافیایی، این اراضی را که شامل شمال ارس، قفقاز، آران، آلبانیا و قرة باغ و دیگر منطقه خانات شروان، شکی، باکو، قبه است به نام قفقاز شناخته می‌شد که جزو قفقاز ایران نیز بود.
> 
> معتضد تاکید کرد: مرحوم خیابانی و کسروی انتقاد کردند که چرا نام سرزمین دیگر را بر می دارند و روی سرزمین تازه تاسیس می‌گذارند که روزگاری جز ایران بودند؛ مطابق اسناد تاریخی، فقط منطقه بالای ارس که آذربایجان فعلی است، نام آذربایجان داشته است.
> 
> وی گفت: به پیشنهاد فرهنگستان زبان در دوره رضاخان و به علت اینکه پارس نام منطقه شیراز بود و ممکن بود مورد سوء استفاده افراد تجزیه طلب شود و به علت تشابه اسمی پارس با زبان فارسی و برخی مناطق ایران مانند آذربایجان و کردستان و خوزستان ایران دوزبانه هستند و همسایگان آزمند بخواهند از این مسئله سوء استفاده کنند، نام کشور را به ایران تغییر دادند.
> 
> معتضد گفت: با تغییر نام ایران مشکلی که پیش آمد این بود که ایران با ایراک اشتباه می‌شد و پس از جنگ جهانی اول که کشور عراق تشکیل شد در خارج از مرز‌های ایران با عراق یا ایراک اشتباه می‌شد و عیبی ندارد برای کسانی که در خارج کم اطلاع هستند از نام پرشیا استفاده کرد و نزدیکی این دو نام این اشتباه را برای مردم عادی که کم اطلاع هستند به وجود می‌آورد که ایران کشور عربی است. کلمه ایران شامل تمام اقوام ایرانی می‌شود و کلمه‌ای است که جا افتاده است.


------------------
خیلی از این کلمه پارس خوشم میاد، هی به شیراز هم نسبتش میدن!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

INDIC said:


> @Ostad @rmi5 *you guys are Iranian Azeris, I have seen lots of arguments between Iranians and Turks on this forum about the ethnicity of Azeris*.



LOL. you might want to keep that out of this thread.

You don't want to attract the trolls here. And the people here are kind enough to let us hang out here.

Just as it is impolite to bring in the india vs. Pakistan stuff in this thread.

@haman10 believe it or not, your constant positivity about Indians brought me to here.

@rmi5 was good to me so I decided to hang out here. Plus free history lessons about Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ravi Nair said:


> Iran has had a long and interesting history. As well as an Interesting culture too So it's hard not to show an interest.
> Sometimes this place gets to me, with the constant negativity of Indian and indians.
> So this places is where i chill out.



perfect !! do so as much as u can !

but seriously i've never seen rudeness from indian members ..... indians had always been very polite , logical and good heart-ed in their interactions with iranian members .

so no negativity !




Ravi Nair said:


> Good luck for the test.



its so nice of u that u remembered !!

actually i got an (A - ) in my exam today , not good not bad . 

but i have lots of tests yet to go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Ravi Nair said:


> LOL. you might want to keep that out of this thread.
> You don't want to attract the trolls here. And the people here are kind enough to let us hang out here.
> 
> Just as it is impolite to bring in the india vs. Pakistan stuff in this thread.



Nothing serious about it, I was just mentioning those incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

INDIC said:


> Nothing serious about it,* I was just mentioning those incidents*.







haman10 said:


> its so nice of u that u remembered !!
> 
> *actually i got an (A - ) in my exam today , not good not bad* .
> 
> but i have lots of tests yet to go



In New Zealand A- is above 75% to 80% is that the same over there? You have higher expectations than me, so that's good 

I am lazy in my university work, so I have a B+ average so far.

Which is like a C- in Indian terms 

Good luck for your other tests, and work hard. it will pay off 

@haman10 I am particularly interested in the Achaemenid Empire period and the Sassanids and the Parthians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ravi Nair said:


> In New Zealand A- is above 75% to 80% is that the same over there? You have higher expectations than me, so that's good
> I am lazy in my university work, so I have a B+ average so far.
> Which is like a C- in Indian terms
> Good luck for your other tests, and work hard. it will pay off



thank u very much my friend !

yeah actually A- is very rare good score in my field of study but today's exam was a practical (not theory) one , so A- is considered normal ! 

my scores are normally 60-75 % !! which is again above normal !! 




Ravi Nair said:


> @haman10 I am particularly interested in the Achaemenid Empire period and the Sassanids and the Parthians.



very good  , those days iran was a superpower .

i think @rmi5 i could help u with any questions u had regarding history 

i'm also available if u had any questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ravi Nair said:


> And the people here are kind enough to let us hang out here.


What are you exactly talking about bro?
We are more than happy to have you here, and will be grateful if you honor us by continuing your presence.

(Wow, Who am I?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

ردپای پسر اردوغان در پرونده فساد مالی ترکیه | فرهنگ نیوز


----------



## haman10

DID U KNOW that iran is going to send a sat to GEO orbit soon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

GEO = 35000 km above the earth surface , in your face haters !! 

while iran is advancing some are busy with their tribal racist BS .

LONG LIVE the only muslim nation present in space !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

شناسایی و تعقیب "شبکه هتاکین" از ایران تا آلمان | فرهنگ نیوز

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Uhuhu said:


> این بنده ی خدا مدیر این بخش سرپانتین 2 روز به اینجا سر نزده، کل تاپیک شهردار بلوچ شده ترول و صحبتهای غیر مرتبط.
> بعضی از دوستان که همه هم ایرانی هستند از سر لج با یکدیگر سر به مسابقه نفی یکدیگر گذاشته اند تا جاییکه هر کی در این کشور زندگی نکرده باشد فکر می کند چه تفاوت ساختاری شدید نژادی وجود دارد و 2 مردم از 2 سیاره مختلف اینجا زندگی می کنند، از نفی کردن تفاوتهای کم قومهای ایرانی و همه را یک زبان واحد و لهجه دانستن و پرشین خالص بودن بگیر تا ترک شیش سیلندر بودن و بوزقورت و نژاد مغول بودن و پای گرگهای خاکستری وسط آمدن.


دوست عزیز من طرفدار گرگ های خاکستری نیستم . من یه ایرانیم اما وقتی پای آذربایجان وسط باشه تا آخرش هستم در ضمن من خیلی رعایت کردم که حرفی نزنم که علیه ایران استفاده بشه میتونستم ویدئو های درگیری تو تبریز و بقیه شهرها رو اینجا پست کنم ولی به خاطر اینکه دعوای خونه رو تو کوچه نبرم اینکارو نکردم
در ضمن ریشه مشکل قومی ما تو ایران چیه ؟ آیا غیر از اینه که خود برتربینی گروهی خاص (فاشیسم)باعث این موضوع شده اگه دوستان پایتخت نشین چپ وراست اقوام ایران رو مورد عنایت قرار نمی دادند الان ما نه گرگ خاکستری تو ایران داشتیم نه تجزیه طلب.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> @Ostad @rmi5 you guys are Iranian Azeris, I have seen lots of arguments between Iranians and Turks on this forum about the ethnicity of Azeris.


this is the problem we share in 90% of world.in Germany (south and center) in Spain(catalonia) in UK(scotland and ireland) in Russia (dagestan and ...) and ...
actually this is not a big deal.we fight each other online but help each other in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## twilight

ناله‎های غم‌انگیز کودک‌سوری پیش ازاعدام - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir



> به گزارش مشرق به نقل از مهر، تلویزیون رسمی سوریه به تازگی تصاویری از جنایات گروههای تروریستی در منطقه کارگری عدرا (حومه دمشق) منتشر کرده که دل هر بیننده ای را به درد می آورد.
> 
> در این گزارش تصاویری منتشر شده که از جنایات تروریستها علیه مردم بیگناه این منطقه کارگری در حومه دمشق پرده بر می دارد. در یکی از بخشهای این تصاویر کودکی خردسال دیده می شود که پیش از سربریده شدن توسط تروریستها، ناله های دردناکی می کند.
> 
> وی خطاب به تروریستها با لهجه محلی سوری می گوید: می خواهم همه چیز را درباره شما به خدا بگویم!
> 
> تلویزیون سوریه اعلام کرده که این کودک پیش از سربریده شدن توسط گروههای ترویستی شاهد کشته شدن اعضای خانواده خود توسط تروریستها بوده و در وضعیت بسیار بدی به سر می برده است.
> 
> گروه تروریستی داعش وابسته به القاعده دو هفته پیش به منطقه کارگری عدرا یورش برده بودند و مردم و اهالی منطقه را در ملا عام به شنیع ترین صورت ممکن اعدام کرده و سر بریدند.



__________________________________

سلام
البته جناب استاد ... شما خودتان هم چنان آش دهن سوزی نیستید و چیزی از عزیزان به قول خودشون باستانگرای ملی گرای ( عاشق غرب ) پایتخت نشین کم ندارید .... شاید خودم نرفته باشم تبریز ولیکن دوستانی که رفتن تبریز خاطرات جالب ( از لحاظ بد بودن ) تعریف می کردند .... 
اگه پایتخت نشین ها اون عده ی معلوم الحال رو دارند ، شما هم کم ندارید افرادی که ...

بگذریم ... گند قضیه نیاد بالا بهتره ... 
___________________

بازی فوتبال با سرهای بریده شیعیان در سوریه/ عکس(18+) - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

بزرگترین سانسور تاریخ +تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir



> بابا جان اگه ما هزار وچهارصد ساله داریم ازداغی که این جانوران بر دل ما گذاشتند گریه می کنیم یعنی بشریت مراقب باش نگذاری چنین جانورانی دوباره ابراز وجود کنند،حالا هرکس در دنیا سکوت کنه مطمئن باشه دامن خودش راهم میگیره
> مرگ بر آل سعود مرگ بر وهابی مرگ بر ظالمین مرگ برحامیان مرگ بر راضیان براین جنایات خاک بر سر ساکـتان ولو اینکه ناراضی باشند
> 
> نظری ناشناس در مشرق

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## twilight

Resurrection5782 said:


> اين وهابيا هستن يا نه؟



سلام
البته لزوما اینکه لواط گر باشند که نیست ... گفتم از زمان خیلی قدیم توی دربارهاشون و بعد احتمالا بین بزرگانشون رایج بوده باشه ... 
اینکه با یک عکس چنین نتیجه ای بگیریم دور از انصاف هست .... 

به هر حال اونها هم می تونند با هم شوخی کنند مگه نه ... 

حس صحبت کردن در این مورد رو ندارم .... 

توافقنامه ی ننگین ژنو ... شر و ورهای بعضی ها تو کشور که حالا طلبکار هم شدند ... نظام بانکی فوق سرمایه گرا و رباخوار و فاسد ... اوضاع سوریه ... مشکلات شخصی خودم .... 

همین ها برای نابود کردن اعصاب خودم کافیه .... چه برسه به این .... 

داغ قضیه اینجاست که میام فیلم ببینم لااقل ذهنم یکم آزاد بشه .... فیلمش می شه 
Gangster Squad 
باز همه ی اینها رو برام تجسم می کنه

یک عقرب ناجی زائران حسینی(ع) شد - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ashura day rained blood from sky in England + Evidence


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys watch this : 

خون گرفتن از یک دلاور

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Guys watch this :


title e video ye shoma kheyli tohin aamiz hast, lotfan removesh kon.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> title e video ye shoma kheyli tohin aamiz hast, lotfan removesh kon.



Man ghasde tohin nadashtam , khoshbakhtane az ma'dud iranihaye in forumam ke ta be hal hich commenti ke be aghvame dige tohin kone nadashtam .

Shoma bad bardasht nakon lotfan , Bye .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Man ghasde tohin nadashtam , khoshbakhtane az ma'dud iranihaye in forumam ke ta be hal hich commenti ke be aghvame dige tohin kone nadashtam .
> 
> Shoma bad bardasht nakon lotfan , Bye .



I know you are a good guy, but all of us do some mistakes unconsciously  In these situations, friends are obliged to let us know about them. That's what I did

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> title e video ye shoma kheyli tohin aamiz hast, lotfan removesh kon.


titelesh moredi nadare ke??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 . i cannot PM u , whats up ?


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> titelesh moredi nadare ke??


akhe alaan S00R3NA dorostesh karde 



haman10 said:


> @rmi5 . i cannot PM u , whats up ?



I have changed the setting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I have changed the setting.



so i guess , some another time in militaringrad


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> so i guess , some another time in militaringrad



I don't check that website anymore, it is turned into a children playground.
Use this thread for this purpose


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I don't check that website anymore, it is turned into a children playground.



well its still much more educating than here 




rmi5 said:


> Use this thread for this purpose



its called private message !! not public 

some other time maybe ....


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> __________________________________
> 
> سلام
> البته جناب استاد ... شما خودتان هم چنان آش دهن سوزی نیستید و چیزی از عزیزان به قول خودشون باستانگرای ملی گرای ( عاشق غرب ) پایتخت نشین کم ندارید ....* شاید خودم نرفته باشم تبریز* ولیکن دوستانی که رفتن تبریز خاطرات جالب ( از لحاظ بد بودن ) تعریف می کردند ....
> اگه پایتخت نشین ها اون عده ی معلوم الحال رو دارند ، شما هم کم ندارید افرادی که ...
> 
> بگذریم ... گند قضیه نیاد بالا بهتره ...
> ___________________


shoma behtare gabl az inke dar morede mardom gezavat konid.hadagal haye lazem ro braye ezhare nazar raayat konid. na inke nazariyat dustanetun ro inja post konid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

انفجارهای دیشب برای مخدوش کردن چهره پوتین است/گروه‌های افراطی گریبان سایر کشورهای اروپایی را نیز خواهند گرفت - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


سلام 
گویا عربستان عملیاتش رو توی روسیه شروع کرده .... بازی جالب داره می شه .... البته به لطف نیروهای تعویضی مون و گل به خودی هاشون ، بازی رو باختیم ... 

صمصامی: وزیر بعدی آمد تمام بانک اطلاعاتی بانک‌ها را پاک کرد! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

کلا این بانکها تا من رو سکته ندهند ول کن نیستند ... خوبه که تا حالا وام نگرفتم وگرنه یک ماهه سکته می زدم ... البته تا دویست سال دیگه به یکی مثل من وام نمی دهند !!! 

یک زندان هفتاد و چند میلیونی در محدوده ایران بسازید! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


آقایون ژست روشنفکری می گذارند و می گن کپی رایت ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> its called private message !! not public
> 
> some other time maybe ....



OK, sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> shoma behtare gabl az inke dar morede mardom gezavat konid.hadagal haye lazem ro braye ezhare nazar raayat konid. na inke nazariyat dustanetun ro inja post konid.



سلام
نظریات دوستان بنده از نظریات شما برای بنده بیشتر ارزش دار هست .... 

زمانی که از موضع طلبکارانه سخن می گی ، یکی هم پیدا می شه جوابتون رو بده ...

بنده هم مثل امثال این غرب نشین ها نیستم که دم از وطن بزنم ولی نسبت به حرف های تجزیه طلبانه سکوت کنم و در خفا از این حرف ها خوشحال باشم ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> بنده هم مثل امثال این غرب نشین ها نیستم که دم از وطن بزنم ولی نسبت به حرف های تجزیه طلبانه سکوت کنم و در خفا از این حرف ها خوشحال باشم ....



fekr konam eshtebah fahmidi baradar !! 

ایشون خیلی ناسیونالیست هستن و نظرات تجزیه طلبی هیچ وقت ندادن

با وجود اختلاف نظر من احترام خیلی زیادی واسشون قائلم

اشتباه گرفتی برادر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

haman10 said:


> fekr konam eshtebah fahmidi baradar !!
> 
> ایشون خیلی ناسیونالیست هستن و نظرات تجزیه طلبی هیچ وقت ندادن
> 
> اشتباه گرفتی



سلام
توی کنیه ی قضیه که می گری می فهمی خود ایشان هم یک طرفه به قاضی رفتند و .... 
اینکه تهران شده شهر تازه به دوران رسیده ها که جای شکی نیست ولی اینجوری که حرف می زنه یک معنای دیگه می ده ... یعنی حق با جنابان گرگ خاکستری هست و من برای اینکه ازشون طرفداری نکنم دیگه چیزی نمی گم .... 

اگه اعتراض داری به این خودبزرگ بینی تهرانی ها ( که جدیدا می گن باید برای ورود به تهران ویزا بدیم بگذاریم !!! حداقل توی فضای مجازی می گند ) باید به صورت ملی صحبت کنه نه به صورت بخشی .... 

در ضمن ، اگه بخوای با این منطق خودشون حساب کنیم ، تبریز هم در کنار تهران قرار می گیره ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> نظریات دوستان بنده از نظریات شما برای بنده بیشتر ارزش دار هست ....
> 
> زمانی که از موضع طلبکارانه سخن می گی ، یکی هم پیدا می شه جوابتون رو بده ...
> 
> بنده هم مثل امثال این غرب نشین ها نیستم که دم از وطن بزنم ولی نسبت به حرف های تجزیه طلبانه سکوت کنم و در خفا از این حرف ها خوشحال باشم ....


برای شما بله ولی برای من هیچ ارزشی نداره
شما پاسخ من به یکی از دوستان رو ریپلی کردید!!
ودر مورد تجزیه طلب ؟
بهتره مارک دیگه ای پیدا کنید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> برای شما بله ولی برای من هیچ ارزشی نداره
> شما پاسخ من به یکی از دوستان رو ریپلی کردید!!
> ودر مورد تجزیه طلب ؟
> بهتره مارک بهتری پیدا کنید



سلام
البته اگه می خوای کسی صحبتت رو نقل قول نکنه بهتره توی پیام خصوصی صحبت کنی ...


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> سلام
> توی کنیه ی قضیه که می گری می فهمی خود ایشان هم یک طرفه به قاضی رفتند و ....
> اینکه تهران شده شهر تازه به دوران رسیده ها که جای شکی نیست ولی اینجوری که حرف می زنه یک معنای دیگه می ده ... یعنی حق با جنابان گرگ خاکستری هست و من برای اینکه ازشون طرفداری نکنم دیگه چیزی نمی گم ....
> اگه اعتراض داری به این خودبزرگ بینی تهرانی ها ( که جدیدا می گن باید برای ورود به تهران ویزا بدیم بگذاریم !!! حداقل توی فضای مجازی می گند ) باید به صورت ملی صحبت کنه نه به صورت بخشی ....
> در ضمن ، اگه بخوای با این منطق خودشون حساب کنیم ، تبریز هم در کنار تهران قرار می گیره



اخه داداش همه از نگاه ملی به تهران نگاه میکنن !

اما شما نگاه کن حتی سال 88 هم بیشتر مشکلات تو تهرون بوود.

اکثر مردم تهران مردم گلی هستن ولی خب ادم بد همه جا پیدا پیدا میشه

اما به هر حال ایشون خیلی ناسیونالیستن سما بد متوجه شدین

موفق و پاینده باشید داداش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

twilight said:


> سلام
> البته اگه می خوای کسی صحبتت رو نقل قول نکنه بهتره توی پیام خصوصی صحبت کنی ...


شما یه لطفی کن چون حرف من برای شما ارزش نداره من رو بذار تو ایگنور لیست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

> ‌ـ بدون وجود این بانک‌های اطلاعاتی اصلا نمی‌شود نظارت کرد. امن‌ترین جا برای پول‌شویی، نظام بانکی ماست، چنانکه در هیچ جای دنیا چنین چیزی نیست که نظارت‌ها بر فعالیت‌های بانکی اینقدر ضعیف باشد.
> 
> ‌ـ یک مقدار هم که شروع می‌کنیم به نظارت و شفاف‌سازی، داد می‌زنند که ناامنی در اقتصاد ایجاد شد؛ این‌ها‌‌ همان صاحبان منافع هستند که نمی‌خواهند مالیات بدهند، از آشفته بازار بورس و ارز و سکه یک ماهه منافع کلان به دست بیاورند و بعد این پول‌ها را می‌آورند در سیستم بانکی و بعد می‌خواهند که نرخ سود بالا برود.
> 
> صمصامی: وزیر بعدی آمد تمام بانک اطلاعاتی بانک‌ها را پاک کرد! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> اخه داداش همه از نگاه ملی به تهران نگاه میکنن !
> 
> اما شما نگاه کن حتی سال 88 هم بیشتر مشکلات تو تهرون بوود.
> 
> اکثر مردم تهران مردم گلی هستن ولی خب ادم بد همه جا پیدا پیدا میشه
> 
> اما به هر حال ایشون خیلی ناسیونالیستن سما بد متوجه شدین
> 
> موفق و پاینده باشید داداش


mamnun
nesfe dustane man bache tehranan va 24/7 ro man ba ona to daneshgah migzarounam. harf man in boud ke gabl az tohin rozname "Iran" va chan gazieh digeh aslan masaleh tork va fars matrah naboud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twilight

Ostad said:


> شما یه لطفی کن چون حرف من برای شما ارزش نداره من رو بذار تو ایگنور لیست


As your wish ...

_______


at last I decide it .... I'm just wasting my time here ... farewell ....


note : this has nothing with Ostad .... this is my decision ... this is better for myself ...


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> mamnun
> nesfe dustane man bache tehranan va 24/7 ro man ba ona to daneshgah migzarounam. harf man in boud ke gabl az tohin rozname "Iran" va chan gazieh digeh aslan masaleh tork va fars matrah naboud.



Ghaziye ye eskenaas haye 5000 tomani va oun jomleyi ke toush neveshte boud, ghaziye rouznameh Iran, in hame joke hayi ke ye mosht gousfand misaazan, va kollan negaah e yek seri az mardom be yek seri az aghavaam, moshakhkhasan turk ha, bahs e zabaan , ... . 
racism, moshkel e asaasi dar Iran hast, inhaayi ke man goftam, baraaye turk ha boud, baraaye aghvaam e sunni mazhab ham ke ghaziye 100 baraabar bad tare. 
inhaa moshkelaat e asaasi hast. baayad hal beshe, na inke saal be saal bad tar beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

جناب توییلات جسارتا اگر حمل بر بی ادبی نشه و موجبات تکدر خاطر حضرت عالی رو باعث نمی شه می تونم سوال کنم آیا قصد جناب عالی توهین به امام هست ؟
چون اون عکسی که گذاشته اید به عنوان آواتار در عرف دیپلماسی عمومی توهین محسوب می شه حالا بگذریم از نوع اسمی که انتخاب کرده اید که من حیث المجموع یک بسته ی توهینی رو به اذهان متبادر می کنه
البته تکرار می کنم که قصد جسارت به ساحت عالی را ندارم


----------



## haman10

twilight said:


> at last I decide it .... I'm just wasting my time here ... farewell ....



instead of these things , please help here by replying to foreign trolling insulting your country here in the forum .
i myself enjoyed your companion .

so i think its better that u dont leave and help us out here



Ostad said:


> harf man in boud ke gabl az tohin rozname "Iran" va chan gazieh digeh aslan masaleh tork va fars matrah naboud.



dadash man fekr nemikonam alan ham chize khasi matrah bashe ... yani omidvaram ke nabashe ....

maa hame irani hastim va ham dige ru kheyli doost darim . be khoda ghassam man hata ghalbam vase doostani mesle rmi mitape !

fekr mikonam baazi oghat behtare ekhtelafat siasi ru kenar bezarim va irani bashim .

yashasin terakhtor 

^ een che rabti dasht nemidoonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Ghaziye ye eskenaas haye 5000 tomani va oun jomleyi ke toush neveshte boud, ghaziye rouznameh Iran, in hame joke hayi ke ye mosht gousfand misaazan, va kollan negaah e yek seri az mardom be yek seri az aghavaam, moshakhkhasan turk ha, bahs e zabaan , ... .
> racism, moshkel e asaasi dar Iran hast, inhaayi ke man goftam, baraaye turk ha boud, baraaye aghvaam e sunni mazhab ham ke ghaziye 100 baraabar bad tare.
> inhaa moshkelaat e asaasi hast. baayad hal beshe, na inke saal be saal bad tar beshe.


baad az on hame khoni ke Azarie ha paye Iran dadan, vagti ma azashoun mikhaym ke be ma tohin nakonamn mishim jodayee talab !!!. Azerbaijan to jang kam vase Iran Shahid dad? ke shodim mozoeh tafrihe dustan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> baad az on hame khoni ke Azarie ha paye Iran dadan, vagti ma azashoun mikhaym ke be ma tohin nakonamn mishim jodayee talab. Azerbaijan to jang kam vase Iran Shahid dad? ke shodim mozoeh tafrihe dustan.


shoma ham dadash asabani shodi ha !!

aslan een ghazaya matrah nist tooye iran ..... chand nafar az vozara va masoolin torkan ?

man be onvan yek hezbollahi eftekhar mikonam ke rahbare keshvaram azari hast !!

azarbaijan ham kheyli shahid dad . man amoom tarif mikard age yek gordan az azarbaijan zaman jang sari nemiresid kermanshah , inja ru kamel gerefte boodan !!

hamash vase ine ke inja masaale nejad matrah nist ....

iran motealegh be hame hast , hata arab haye iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

فتنه 88 موجب توقف روند حرکتی اقتصاد ایران شد / خسارات وارده به بانك‌ها در حوادث 88 حداقل 5/26 ميليارد ريال برآوردشد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> baad az on hame khoni ke Azarie ha paye Iran dadan, vagti ma azashoun mikhaym ke be ma tohin nakonamn mishim jodayee talab !!!. Azerbaijan to jang kam vase Iran Shahid dad? ke shodim mozoeh tafrihe dustan.


salam
Ta oonjaee ke haghir ettela daram ta hala vezarate ettelaat 13 ta shabake takid mikonam shabake ee ke kareshoon sakhtane jok va matalebe dige vase rah andazi ekhtelafate ghomi ghabilee hast ro shenasaee va dastgir karde tooye 2 sal gozashte

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> shoma ham dadash asabani shodi ha !!
> 
> aslan een ghazaya matrah nist tooye iran ..... chand nafar az vozara va masoolin torkan ?
> 
> man be onvan yek hezbollahi eftekhar mikonam ke rahbare keshvaram azari hast !!
> 
> azarbaijan ham kheyli shahid dad . man amoom tarif mikard age yek gordan az azarbaijan zaman jang sari nemiresid kermanshah , inja ru kamel gerefte boodan !!
> 
> hamash vase ine ke inja masaale nejad matrah nist ....
> 
> iran motealegh be hame hast , hata arab haye iran


Haman ey kash gazieh marbot be tanha doulat boud in zehniyat bazie az mardome ke dare Iran ro teke pare mikone. in ham samareye chizi hast ke reza shah bonyan gozasht. vagti nemyande mellat miyad alanan be torkha tohin mikone. vagti to daneshgah be khatere jalase sher be zababane azari komiteh enzebati tashkil mish, harf az etehad zadan...
chizi ro ke in doustan faramosh mikonan ine ke eftekhare Cyrus in boud ke az 70 mellat zire ye parcham dashtan zendegi mikardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> baad az on hame khoni ke Azarie ha paye Iran dadan, vagti ma azashoun mikhaym ke be ma tohin nakonamn mishim jodayee talab !!!. Azerbaijan to jang kam vase Iran Shahid dad? ke shodim mozoeh tafrihe dustan.



Bale, 100,000 nafar shahid baraaye mashrouteh, kolli shaid baraaye jang ba rous ha, kolli shahid baraaye jang ba Iraq, ... mote'assefaaneh faghat vaghti mamlekat niyaaz be chizi daareh hast ke turk ha Irani mishand, dar baghiye mavaared, faghat aaghaayoun e fars e shia ye aakhound va aghazadeh aadam hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> Haman ey kash gazieh marbot be tanha doulat boud in zehniyat bazie az mardome ke dare Iran ro teke pare mikone. in ham samareye chizi hast ke reza shah bonyan gozasht. vagti nemyande mellat miyad alanan be torkha tohin mikone. vagti to daneshgah be khatere jalase sher be zababane azari komiteh enzebati tashkil mish, harf az etehad zadan...
> chizi ro ke in doustan faramosh mikonan ine ke eftekhare Cyrus in boud ke az 70 mellat zire ye parcham dashtan zendegi mikardan.



omidvaram har kasi ke baese tafraghe mishe aab khosh az galoush paeen nare !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Bale, 100,000 nafar shahid baraaye mashrouteh, kolli shaid baraaye jang ba rous ha, kolli shahid baraaye jang ba Iraq, ... mote'assefaaneh faghat vaghti mamlekat niyaaz be chizi daareh hast ke turk ha Irani mishand, dar baghiye mavaared, faghat aaghaayoun e fars e shia ye aakhound va aghazadeh aadam hastand.


khodaeesh in harf dige na doroste na ghabool va ye noee loos mahsoob mishe
avvalan hameye iran asir change aghazadeha hastan hala farghi nemikone aghazadeye ki kolan aghazadehaee ke az ye dayere hodoodan 200 nafareye ghodrat monshaeb mishan
sanyan ensafan age ye sari be ahvaz bezani dige in harfo nemizani age ye sari be booshehr bezani dige in harfo nemizani age ye sari be sistan bezani dige in harfo nemizani age ye sari be khorasane jonoobi bezani dige in harfo nemizani, ...... kollan shoma faghat tehran va esfehano omit kon be baghye sar bezani dige az in harfa nemizani
aslan be ina sar nazan az internet amar bikari ostanha ro moghayese kon kaf mikoni oon tarafa osoolan bala shahre iran mahsoob mishe az in majmal


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> khodaeesh in harf dige na doroste na ghabool va ye noee loos mahsoob mishe
> avvalan hameye iran asir change aghazadeha hastan hala farghi nemikone aghazadeye ki kolan aghazadehaee ke az ye dayere hodoodan 200 nafareye ghodrat monshaeb mishan
> sanyan ensafan age ye sari be ahvaz bezani dige in harfo nemizani age ye sari be booshehr bezani dige in harfo nemizani age ye sari be sistan bezani dige in harfo nemizani age ye sari be khorasane jonoobi bezani dige in harfo nemizani, ...... kollan shoma faghat tehran va esfehano omit kon be baghye sar bezani dige az in harfa nemizani
> aslan be ina sar nazan az internet amar bikari ostanha ro moghayese kon kaf mikoni oon tarafa osoolan bala shahre iran mahsoob mishe az in majmal



khasteh nabaashi aziz, chizi ke hast ine ke ostan haye turk neshin bishtarin aamaar e mohaajerat be tehran ra daarand ke neshoun dahande ye sath e paayin e eshteghaal va ... hast.
mote'assefaaneh azerbaijan e sharghi, keshaavarzi tarin ostaan e iran baghi mounde va ...
www.pophealthmetrics.com - Figure









Anyway, vaghean barkhod e yek seri az a'zaa, dar mored e azari haye forum, man va @Ostad , kheyli zesht boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> omidvaram har kasi ke baese tafraghe mishe aab khosh az galoush paeen nare !!





> زلزله در ایران و سفر به عربستان دو روز پیش از اجلاس!
> *آقای احمدی نژاد کجا رفتید؟*
> اجلاس ، ساعت 22:30 سه شنبه در مکه برگزار می شود ولی احمدی نژاد صبح روز دوشنبه به عربستان رفت، یعنی دو روز و یک شب زودتر!
> عصر ایران - سفر آقای احمدی نژاد رییس جمهوری اسلامی ایران به عربستان به همراه نزدیک ترین یاران سیاسی خود ، از جمله بقایی و مشایی و چند تن از وزرای کابینه ، "دو روز زودتر از موعد اجلاس عربستان"* در شرایطی که حتی دو روز هم از فاجعه زلزله در استان آذربایجان شرقی با آن همه کشته و مجروح و بی خانمان ، نگذشته ، شگفتی جدیدی در برابر دیدگان مردم قرار داده است.
> 
> 
> در شرایطی که درباره عملیات امداد و نجات در مناطق زلزله شده حرف ها و حدیث های زیادی وجود دارد و هنوز تعدادی از هموطنانمان احتمالا در زیر آوار مانده اند و نیازمند کمک هستند ، رییس جمهوری کشوری که این فاجعه در آن رخ داده تازه دو روز زودتر از موعد مقرر پای در راه یک سفر خارجی گذاشته است که اساسا حتی در صورت عدم وقوع این فاجعه نیز رفتن به چنین سفری از سوی بسیاری از ناظران سیاسی زیر علامت سوال بزرگی است.
> 
> در همه جای دنیا رسم معمول این است که وقتی حادثه ای غیر مترقبه روی می دهد سران و رهبران آن کشورها اگر در سفر باشند ، لااقل برای نمایش همدردی و نشان دادن این مساله که در کنار آلام مردم خود هستند ، برنامه های خود را نیمه کاره رها کرده و به محل حادثه و یا لااقل دفتر کار خود می روند تا از نزدیک بر عملیات امداد و نجات نظارت کنند و شخصا پیگیر ماجرا شوند.
> 
> مثال های زیادی را می توان در این زمینه ذکر کرد ، همین چند روز پیش باراک اوباما رییس جمهوری آمریکا که برای یک سفر انتخاباتی به یکی از ایالت های آمریکا رفته بود پس از حادثه تیراندازی در سینمایی در کلرادو که به کشته شدن 14 شهروند آمریکایی انجامید برنامه خود را سریعا قطع کرد و به کاخ سفید بازگشت .
> 
> سال گذشته حامد کرزی رییس جمهوری افغانستان هنگامی که برای شرکت در اجلاس سازمان همکاری های شانگهای به چین رفته بود پس از حادثه کشتار غیر نظامیان افغان به دست نیروهای آمریکایی در ولایت لوگار ، سفر خود را نیمه تمام گذاشت و به کابل بازگشت. کرزای در دسامبر سال گذشته میلادی نیز که به چند کشور اروپایی سفر کرده بود پس از وقوع چند انفجار انتحاری در روز عاشورا که به کشته شدن دهها تن از شیعیان عزادارکشورش انجامید سفر خود را نیمه تمام گذاشت و به کشورش بازگشت.
> 
> همین چند هفته پیش رجب طیب اردوغان نخست وزیر ترکیه وقتی هواپیمای این کشور توسط سوریه سرنگون شد ، در یک سفر رسمی در برزیل بود و پس از این حادثه سفر خود را نیمه تمام گذاشت و به آنکارا بازگشت.
> 
> اینها در حالی است که در تمام مثال های مورد اشاره حوادثی رخ داده و تمام شده بودند در حالی که وقتی زلزله ای شدید و پر تلفات به وقوع می پیوندد ، تازه مشکلات و مصائب شروع می شود و باید نیاز دهها هزار انسان بی خانمان به دریافت مداوم و روزانه مواد غذایی ، سوختی ، درمانی و بهداشتی ، آب ، پتو ، چادر و... تأمین شود.
> 
> در چنین شرایطی آقای احمدی نژاد شال و کلاه کرده است و به سفری غیر ضرور خارجی رفته است که حتی اگر در صورتی که زلزله هم نمی آمد ، کارشناسان و صاحب نظران بسیاری معتقد بودند که رییس جمهوری نباید به چنین سفری برود چرا که تنها 3 هفته دیگر کشورمان میزبان برگزاری اجلاس سران جنبش عدم تعهد در تهران است و آقای احمدی نژاد از ملک عبدالله پادشاه عربستان برای شرکت در این نشست دعوت کرده است در حالی که خبرهای رسیده از منابع دیپلماتیک حاکی است که پادشاه عربستان به تهران نخواهد آمد و حتی خبرهای غیر رسمی حاکی است که دولت ریاض در حال رایزنی با سران دیگر کشورها برای مجاب کردن آنها برای عدم شرکت در نشست تهران است!
> 
> باید از آقای احمدی نژاد پرسید: وقتی برای دعوت از پادشاه عربستان نماینده ای به این کشور نمی فرستد و سفیر کشورمان در ریاض دعوت نامه ملک عبدالله را به دولت عربستان تقدیم کرده ، و این مساله خود گویای سطح روابط دو کشور است ، آقای احمدی نژاد با چه توجیهی برای شرکت در نشست عربستان ،رأساً و آن هم با هیاتی عالیرتبه به مکه می رود؟!
> 
> وانگهی اگر آقای احمدی نژاد حرف یا طرحی برای ارایه درباره بحران سوریه داشت چرا دو سه روز پیش که نشست مشورتی تهران درباره بحران سوریه برگزار شد و میهمانان نشست به حضور او برده شدند تا برایشان سخنرانی کند حتی یک کلمه درباره سوریه حرف نزد؟!
> 
> چرا وقتی سعودی ها نه در اجلاس مشورتی تهران درباره سوریه شرکت کردند و نه معلوم نیست که ملک عبدالله دعوت ایران را خواهد پذیرفت یا نه ، آقای احمدی نژاد با شرکت در نشست مکه به این اجلاس عربستانی ها وزن و وجاهت بیشتری بدهد ؟!
> 
> همچنین نکته مهمی که نباید بدان بی توجه بود این است که این اجلاس صرفا یک نشست چند جانبه درباره بحران سوریه است ، نه سفری دوجانبه که طی آن ، وزرای مختلف دو طرف ، در زمینه های مختلف اسناد همکاری مبادله کنند. لذا هیچ ضرورتی نداشته که احمدی نژاد این همه وزیر و معاونش را با خود ببرد و اعتباری بیشتر به سعودی ها بدهد!
> 
> نکته جالب توجه این که احمدی نژاد و دولتمردان همراهش ، دو روز زودتر به عربستان رفته اند تا روز قبل از اجلاس را در مدینه بگذرانند و زیارت کنند و بعد ، به مکه بروند و در نشست عربستان شرکت کنند! و البته هیچ کس از این دولت انتظار ندارد پاسخ بدهد که در این شرایط ، آیا رفتن به مناطق زلزله زده واجب بود یا زیارت مستحبی در مدینه؟ مهم این است که احمدی نژاد هنگام ترک تهران مژده داده است که نائب الزیاره همه مردم ایران خواهد بود!
> 
> *اجلاس ، ساعت 22:30 سه شنبه در مکه برگزار می شود ولی احمدی نژاد صبح روز دوشنبه به عربستان رفت، یعنی دو روز و یک شب زودتر!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad

vaghean yek seri az kaar haye inhaa haal be ham zanandeh hast, hamishe dar mavaared e moshaabeh, president hattaa age safar e khaareji bashe, safar ra nime tamaam mizaare va bar migarde, na inke televizion dolati barnaame ye "khande bazar" ham pakhsh bekone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> vaghean yek seri az kaar haye inhaa haal be ham zanandeh hast, hamishe dar mavaared e moshaabeh, president hattaa age safar e khaareji bashe, safar ra nime tamaam mizaare va bar migarde, na inke televizion dolati barnaame ye "khande bazar" pakhsh bekone.


jaleb injast ke vageti *Hamvatanesh dasht zire avar jon midad 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> jaleb injast ke vageti *Hamvatanesh dasht zire avar jon midad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haalaa masalan age nemiraft chi mishod?!!!
age touye Qom ya esfahaan ya mashhad hamchin zelzele i boud, baaz ham paa mishod bere?
Ba'd migan chera jodaayi talabi ziyaad shode?!!!
ya'ni vaghean nemifahman chera?
man ke aakharin baar, samt e shomal e azerbaijan e sharghi, Kaleybar, rafte boudam, rasman hame ye javoun ha khaal koubiye pan-turki daashtan, yekishoun ke rasman age man asliyatam turk naboud, va fars boudam, hamoun ja dahanam ra saaf mikard, vali vaghti fahmid turkam, khaal-koubiye pan-turkish ra neshoun daad va neshast be dard va del kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> haalaa masalan age nemiraft chi mishod?!!!
> age touye Qom ya esfahaan ya mashhad hamchin zelzele i boud, baaz ham paa mishod bere?
> Ba'd migan chera jodaayi talabi ziyaad shode?!!!
> ya'ni vaghean nemifahman chera?
> man ke aakharin baar, samt e shomal e azerbaijan e sharghi, Kaleybar, rafte boudam, rasman hame ye javoun ha khaal koubiye pan-turki daashtan, yekishoun ke rasman age man asliyatam turk naboud, va fars boudam, hamoun ja dahanam ra saaf mikard, vali vaghti fahmid turkam, khaal-koubiye pan-turkish ra neshoun daad va neshast be dard va del kardan




Shoma 100% midunin mahnim rajebe siyasate domestic'e jomhuriye eslami chie, vali yek chizi mikham begam: In pesare javun ke rajebesh neveshtin ham fekresh dorost nist: fars budan che rabti dare be in ke dolate jomhuriye eslami unprofessional'e/bad'e/...?? 

Agar inturie, manam mitunam begam ke bar inke Barack Obama Hawaii be donya umad, hameye moshkelhaye Amrika taghsire Hawaii'e. In ke dorost nist


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Population Health Metrics - Figure


seriously?
tebghe in amar zahedan vazesh az hame behtare yani?
aftab amad dalile aftab
amma khob in amaram dalayele khodesho darie, bagzarim
dar kol man khodam shakhsan eteghad daram be jahan vatani
choon man vasate koreye zamin be donya oomadam (ba tavajo be inke zamin koravi hast)
eteghad daram hameye zamin male mane va man mitoonam hamejasho begardam amma in ghavanine lanatiye viza o ina dasto paye mano baste lol
ye chize dige 
baba vel konid in masaele ghomi ghabilee ro nemigam khodaee nakarde kasi be kasi tohin kone ha na
migam ke baba in harfa saale 1600 matrah bood allan dige maskharast khodaeesh migama nemikham shoar bedam (hala shoaram shod mohem nist)
yadam nemire 2 3 sal pish be ye almani be shookhi goftam heyf shod hitler pirooz jang nashod vagarna alan nejad aryaee too donya sarvari mikard yejoori negam kard ke engar dare be ye olagh negah mikone goft hitler ke ensan racist kasif bood ke donya ro be gand va naboodi keshoond va man azash motenaferam
chanta soale dige azash dashtam ino ke goft dige bikhyal shodam
ah ah be in sathe paeen fekri khodam ah ah



rmi5 said:


> hamishe dar mavaared e moshaabeh, president hattaa age safar e khaareji bashe, safar ra nime tamaam mizaare va bar migarde


baba khoobe ke khodet dari migi president joon to akhe in esm be in adam miad
ino bi shookhi migam man age ye baghali dashtam edarasho daste in nemidadam
Aaarghgh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

guys keep it calm !!

@atatwolf is here again !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

بابک زنجانی دستگیر شد

اژه ای به فارس خبر داد بابک زنجانی دستگیر شد


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> guys keep it calm !!
> 
> @atatwolf is here again !



@atatwolf 
Welcome back 

@haman10 
انگار از وقتی‌ اتاتولف برگشته، یک سری حسابی‌ غلاف خواهند کرد و ترسیدند.

پی‌نوشت : اشاره‌ام به شما نیست عزیز.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> انگار از وقتی‌ اتاتولف برگشته، یک سری حسابی‌ غلاف خواهند کرد و ترسیدند


kia ?

na baba ki az een yaro trol mitarse


----------



## INDIC

What kind of meat and rice dish you guys eat in Iran since I heard Biryani has origin in Iran.


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 ; alan ke fekresho mikonam hads mizanam kia ru migi .... 

are ye modati hast ke mesle sag raftan too loonashoon , ama fekr nemikonam be khatere oon bashe .

ye seri etefaghat posht parde oftad ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@SOHEIL 
What's new bro?


----------



## SOHEIL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @SOHEIL
> What's new bro?



در چه موردی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Ravi Nair said:


> In New Zealand A- is above 75% to 80% is that the same over there? You have higher expectations than me, so that's good



WTH ???? 

A- is between %90-%95......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

I have a serious question:

How worse the interference into personal lives by government? For example, let's say if an unmarried couple stays in one house, will it be enough to get the couple arrested? 

I've heard that rich families are capable of bribing the police and continue their day-to-day activities without any fear. Is it true?


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> در چه موردی ؟


Kollan, nezami fazaee hosalamoon sar rafte akhe


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> GEO = 35000 km above the earth surface , in your face haters !!
> 
> while iran is advancing some are busy with their tribal racist BS .
> 
> LONG LIVE the only muslim nation present in space !



Wait for a few years for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Azizam said:


> I have a serious question:
> 
> How worse the interference into personal lives by government? For example, let's say if an unmarried couple stays in one house, will it be enough to get the couple arrested?



Yes, that is enough to get arrested, and you sure will be arrested in such case. Even walking together on the streets as unmarried couple could get you in trouble. A friend of mine was once arrested because he was walking together with a girl on the streets, which in reality was his niece, but he had to prove it on the police station.



> I've heard that rich families are capable of bribing the police and continue their day-to-day activities without any fear. Is it true?



Yes. Having money makes things much comfortable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Sinan said:


> WTH ????
> 
> A- is between %90-%95......



Inmy University the Marking scheme is like this.

A- = 75% - 79%

A = 80% - 84%

A+ = 85% and above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Ravi Nair said:


> Inmy University the Marking scheme is like this.
> 
> A- = 75% - 79%
> 
> A = 80% - 84%
> 
> A+ = 85% and above.



Do you have a letter range from F to A ?



haman10 said:


> guys keep it calm !!
> 
> @atatwolf is here again !





He's looking for prey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Azizam said:


> I have a serious question:
> 
> How worse the interference into personal lives by government? For example, let's say if an unmarried couple stays in one house, will it be enough to get the couple arrested?
> 
> I've heard that rich families are capable of bribing the police and continue their day-to-day activities without any fear. Is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Best Iranian military uniform ever?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Wait for a few years for us.



cant wait for those days mate ! 

we can cooperate too 

may one day all muslim nations get to be present in all scientific aspects just like iran and turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Kollan, nezami fazaee hosalamoon sar rafte akhe



اولا که این قضیه پرتاب به مدار ژئو سوتی مشرق نیوز بود

خورشید آهنگ رو نوشتن زمین آهنگ

دوما تا دهه فجر خبری نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Best Iranian military uniform ever?



you are so obsessed with IRI that u even hate the uniforms !

u need to visit a doc ! seriously !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Sinan said:


> Do you have a letter range from F to A ?



Yes. 

But D is a Fail. that is less than 50%. From 50% on, it is an iteration of 5 marks to progress up a grade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> you are so obsessed with IRI that u even hate the uniforms !
> 
> u need to visit a doc ! seriously !



I just asked a question. IRI has one of the worst uniforms in the world. Not need to take pride in that US MARPAT copy.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Yes, that is enough to get arrested, and you sure will be arrested in such case. Even walking together on the streets as unmarried couple could get you in trouble. A friend of mine was once arrested because he was walking together with a girl on the streets, which in reality was his niece, but he had to prove it on the police station.



That's not true man . It might was 10 years ago but not now . 

No one cares about these things today . I've seen dozens of people kissing , doing B.j , etc in the street or in the car .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Wait for a few years for us.



For VEGA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> I just asked a question. IRI has one of the worst uniforms in the world. Not need to take pride in that US MARPAT copy.



here we go again ....


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> That's not true man . It might was 10 years ago but not now .
> 
> No one cares about these things today . I've seen dozens of people kissing , doing B.j , etc in the street or in the car .



Some other dozens fucking in parks !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

S00R3NA said:


> That's not true man . It might was 10 years ago but not now .
> 
> No one cares about these things today . I've seen dozens of people kissing , doing B.j , etc in the street or in the car .



Only a couple of months ago the moral police was still bothering people on the streets. Although I have to say that it changes with every period. Sometimes the patrols are much intensive, not? 

But you can't officially live together as a unmarried couple, although it happens secretly in Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> For VEGA ?


vega is italian


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

@haman10 @rmi5 @Sinan 

Have you heard about this guy? I don't necessarily agree with all of his policies, but he is a man of principles.

Jose Mujica, President Of Uruguay, Donates 90 Percent Of Salary To Charity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> here we go again ....



Uuh, there is no discussion about that. Thats a FACT. Look for US UPC camo.


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> Only a couple of months ago the moral police was still bothering people on the streets. Although I have to say that it changes with every period. Sometimes the patrols are much intensive, not?
> 
> But you can't officially live together as a unmarried couple, although it happens secretly in Tehran.



Oh c'mon man ... we should have a little difference with animals !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> For VEGA ?



Don't troll me buddy..... You know i don't do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> That's not true man . It might was 10 years ago but not now .
> 
> No one cares about these things today . *I've seen dozens of people kissing , doing B.j *, etc in the street or in the car .



I hate that.

Only because i am single. Otherwise i would indulge in those too. 

Don't do B.J's but don't mind receiving it 

I think Valentine's day is the most horrible day because just because I am lonely LOL.

@S00R3NA Never seen you around here much. Hello

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> Oh c'mon man ... we should have a little difference with animals !



Animals live together as unmarried couples?

Or means being different from animals, chopping fingers of thieves in public? Because we are worst than animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Don't troll me buddy..... You know i don't do the same.



Sorry ... 



Surenas said:


> Animals live together as unmarried couples?
> 
> Or means being different from animals, chopping fingers of thieves in public? Because we are worst than animals.



stupid things happening everywhere !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Surenas said:


> Only a couple of months ago the moral police was still bothering people on the streets. Although I have to say that it changes with every period. Sometimes the patrols are much intensive, not?
> 
> But you can't officially live together as a unmarried couple, although it happens secretly in Tehran.


I am not talking about living together. If a person stays in a girl's house for few days, will it be enough for him to get arrested? And I've heard from my friend that she gets harassed in public places by men when she's in Iran. I don't know whether she's exaggerating or it is the reality. What's your opinion on that?


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Uuh, there is no discussion about that. Thats a FACT. Look for US UPC camo.



u never come up with logic discussion do u ?

us UCP :






IRANIAN DIGIT CAMO :






now fvck off dear


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> stupid things happening everywhere !



In some countries, like Iran, stupid things happen more often and are more worse.


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> In some countries, like Iran, stupid things happen more often and are more worse



the most stupid thing ever happened to iran is people like u


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> In some countries, like Iran, stupid things happen more often and are more worse.



time will change everything ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> u never come up with logic discussion do u ?
> 
> IRANIAN DIGIT CAMO :
> 
> View attachment 12713
> 
> 
> now fvck off dear



You have all kinds of different UPC camos, Einstein. 

UPC camo:

















See the similarities, you dumb fanboy?


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> That's not true man . It might was 10 years ago but not now .
> 
> No one cares about these things today . I've seen dozens of people kissing , doing B.j , etc in the street or in the car .


Kissing in public? Are you sure about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Azizam said:


> I am not talking about living together. If a person stays in a girl's house for few days, will it be enough for him to get arrested? And I've heard from my friend that she gets harassed in public places by men when she's in Iran. I don't know whether she's exaggerating or it is the reality. What's your opinion on that?



If that person is a man, he can get arrested. Also depends on in which neighborhood you are living.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> See the similarities, you dumb fanboy?



u see i'm more expert on this than u could possibly imagine with your little tiny mind ....

if us could produce anything it wants under the name UCPa UCPb , ....

then no country in the world has the right to produce anything cause they are "similar with them"

plus who says that us started UCP camo project earlier than iran 

 sorry to burst your bubble which u live in


----------



## Surenas

Haman, you are a dumb phuck. You are a disgrace for everything that stands for intelligence. Yeah, the US has stolen Iranian uniform design.


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> UPC camo:


ITS NOT UPC , its UCP !!

BYE AGAIN


----------



## Chronos

SOHEIL said:


> time will change everything ...



But remember, stupidity is eternal.

We must be ever vigilant against it's debilitating effects on society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Haman, you are a dumb phuck



Thanks dear , you too 

thats what cats do when cornered !! running out of discussions ?


----------



## SOHEIL

@Surenas

we have 2 or 3 space launch soon !

& some other hot stuffs going to unveil ...

so many good things happening in this country ... please focus on good things too !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> Thanks dear , you too
> 
> thats what cats do when cornered !! running out of discussions ?



No need to discuss with someone who asks why I am sure the US were first with their marpat camos. You are dumb. No need to deny it.



SOHEIL said:


> @Surenas
> 
> we have 2 or 3 space launch soon !
> 
> & some other hot stuffs going to unveil ...
> 
> so many good things happening in this country ... please focus on good things too !



Soon is when? And second, billions go to Iran's space program while people in Bam are still living in slums.


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> You are dumb. No need to deny it. Most people in Iran that are interested in military stuff and wander around on the internet are dumb. No need to deny that.



U see you lurk around calling others dumb , insulting others .....

its NOT gonna change anything !! instead work on developing your logic and brain !

you are putting the little shitty false info in your brain as an "ESTABLISHED FACT" which shows that you are the one who is dumb .

khoshahl shodam 

and ps. u just removed that part of your comment !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> Soon is when? And second, billions go to Iran's space program while people in Bam are still living in slums.



first of all , only 75 millions !

people in Bam are still living in slums !?

i visited last year ... only 10% !

in fact they were living in slums before the incident !

soon = jan/feb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> No need to discuss with someone who asks why I am sure the US were first with their marpat camos. You are dumb. No need to deny it.



why did you remove your comment ?

this is what u said :

"You are dumb. No need to deny it. *Most people in Iran that are interested in military stuff and wander around on the internet are dumb. *No need to deny that."

fool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> why did you remove your comment ?
> 
> this is what u said :
> 
> "You are dumb. No need to deny it. *Most people in Iran that are interested in military stuff and wander around on the internet are dumb. *No need to deny that."
> 
> fool



thanks buddy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> I hate that.
> 
> Only because i am single. Otherwise i would indulge in those too.
> 
> Don't do B.J's but don't mind receiving it
> 
> I think Valentine's day is the most horrible day because just because I am lonely LOL.
> 
> @S00R3NA Never seen you around here much. Hello



Hi .

I'm busy in these days


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> first of all , only 75 millions !
> 
> people in Bam are still living in slums !?
> 
> i visited last year ... only 10% !
> 
> in fact they were living in slums before the incident !
> 
> soon = jan/feb



Pictures of a couple of days ago:

http://isna.ir/fa/imageReport/92100703967/زندگی-زلزله-زدگان-در-حاشیه-بم


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Animals live together as unmarried couples?
> 
> Or means being different from animals, chopping fingers of thieves in public? Because we are worst than animals.




I thought you were a religious guy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> why did you remove your comment ?
> 
> this is what u said :
> 
> "You are dumb. No need to deny it. *Most people in Iran that are interested in military stuff and wander around on the internet are dumb. *No need to deny that."
> 
> fool



Because I din't wanted to derail this thread, but since you mention it. You know I'm right. You guys are one of the most pathetic people in Iran. A bunch of fanboys, with no real knowledge nor sanity. Interested in topics where 99% of the people in Iran aren't even interested in. You think people in Bam or in most other regions give a flying phuck about a space launch?


----------



## mohsen

SOHEIL said:


> first of all , only 75 millions !
> 
> people in Bam are still living in slums !?
> 
> i visited last year ... only 10% !
> 
> in fact they were living in slums before the incident !
> 
> soon = jan/feb


SOHEIL, which one do you prefer, next gen saegheh(with whatever name it will have) or the shafaq(kowthar)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> Kissing in public? Are you sure about that?




This is Iran man . Kissing is normal .

I remember , A few years ago , I and my dad were in the car driving in highway , I saw a car going slowly in front of us , when we reached that I saw a pink cloth moving on drivers' feet , at first it seemed to be something in his hand but after a few seconds a lady's head appeared cleaning his lips .

The B.j wasn't abnormal as it can happen everywhere , what made me surprised was seeing a relaxed man driving in that condition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> shafaq(kowthar)?


ca i comment too ? 

i want shafagh 



SOHEIL said:


> thanks buddy !


hehe !!

thats what he said , not me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> Pictures of a couple of days ago:
> 
> http://isna.ir/fa/imageReport/92100703967/زندگی-زلزله-زدگان-در-حاشیه-بم



People aren't idiots, everybody knows what the deal is here... when it comes to spending money on R&D, military (basically things such that they can show to the outside world and gain some sort of admiration or whatever you wanna call ot) everything works flawlessly. But when it comes to earthquake victims, ecological preservation, ..., everything fails. Whether because people are corrupt or incompetent, I don't know. Probably a combination.


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> ca i comment too ?
> 
> i want shafagh


 ...
I prefer the next gen saegheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> This is Iran man . Kissing is normal .
> 
> I remember , A few years ago , I and my dad were in the car driving in highway , I saw a car going slowly in front of us , when we reached that I saw a pink cloth moving on drivers' feet , at first it seemed to be something in his hand but after a few seconds a lady's head appeared cleaning his lips .
> 
> T*he B.j wasn't abnormal as it can happen everywhere , what made me surprised was seeing a relaxed man driving in that condition*



That was one hilarious story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

mohsen said:


> SOHEIL, which one do you prefer, next gen saegheh(with whatever name it will have) or the shafaq(kowthar)?



Next gen saegheh !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Esfand said:


> People aren't idiots, everybody knows what the deal is here... when it comes to spending money on R&D, military (basically things such that they can show to the outside world and gain some sort of admiration or whatever you wanna call ot) everything works flawlessly. But when it comes to earthquake victims, ecological preservation, ..., everything fails. Whether because people are corrupt or incompetent, I don't know. Probably a combination.



Incompetence, corruption, nepotism, backwardness, etc. Whenever you have people like Khamenei, Rafsanjani and Zanjani having billions of dollars, while people in Bam are living in modern slums, you know something is wrong.

And this Soheil guy is waiting on a phucking space launch. See the priorities! But don't take these guys as an example. Most people in Iran laugh at fanboys like soheil, haman and mohsen.


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> This is Iran man . Kissing is normal .
> 
> I remember , A few years ago , I and my dad were in the car driving in highway , I saw a car going slowly in front of us , when we reached that I saw a pink cloth moving on drivers' feet , at first it seemed to be something in his hand but after a few seconds a lady's head appeared cleaning his lips .
> 
> The B.j wasn't abnormal as it can happen everywhere , what made me surprised was seeing a relaxed man driving in that condition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> And this Soheil guy is waiting on a phucking space launch. See the priorities! But don't take these guys as an example. Most people in Iran laugh at fanboys like soheil, haman and mohsen.



This is also something that bothers me. Even though I disagree with their priorities and opinions, they are nice guys, no doubt about that.

But somewhere along the line I think they started to care more about the ideology of the government, rather than the country and the people. The latter can be spared/neglegted, as long as it advances the former. In reality it should be the other way around, governments are there for the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> Incompetence, corruption, nepotism, backwardness, etc. Whenever you have people like Khamenei, Rafsanjani and Zanjani having billions of dollars, while people in Bam are living in modern slums, you know something is wrong.
> 
> And this Soheil guy is waiting on a phucking space launch. See the priorities! But don't take these guys as an example. Most people in Iran laugh at fanboys like soheil, haman and mohsen.


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


>



Yes, the lack of words is revealing! Go tell people in Tehran and Bam that you are trying to impress a bunch of Pakistanis and Indians on the internet with space launches.


----------



## SOHEIL

Esfand said:


> This is also something that bothers me. Even though I disagree with their priorities and opinions, they are nice guys, no doubt about that.
> 
> But somewhere along the line I think they started to care more about the ideology of the government, rather than the country and the people. The latter can be spared/neglegted, as long as it advances the former. In reality it should be the other way around, governments are there for the people.



your own country launched probe into mars ... what is your priorities !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> This is Iran man . Kissing is normal .
> 
> I remember , A few years ago , I and my dad were in the car driving in highway , I saw a car going slowly in front of us , when we reached that I saw a pink cloth moving on drivers' feet , at first it seemed to be something in his hand but after a few seconds a lady's head appeared cleaning his lips .
> 
> The B.j wasn't abnormal as it can happen everywhere , what made me surprised was seeing a relaxed man driving in that condition


That's just insane. 

So do you think living with a girl for few days in the same house won't get a male person (tourist) arrested?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> Yes, the lack of words is revealing! Go tell people in Tehran and Bam that you are trying to impress a bunch of Pakistanis and Indians with space launches.



As i said ... you are just focused on the dark side !!!

In america people fucked up in detroit ... but they spent billions on space !

You know how many people working in Iran's military & space industries ?

we can't **** some people for some other people !

your way of thinking is really close to arabs ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> As i said ... you are just focused on the dark side !!!
> 
> In america people fucked up in detroit ... but they spent billions on space !
> 
> You know how many people working in Iran's military & space industries ?
> 
> we can't **** some people for some other people !
> 
> your way of thinking is really close to arabs ...



I am living in Europe. You think people look at America when it comes to social development? No, they don't. Unlike over there, Europeans are much more logical when it comes to these issues. 

Your mentality is a third world mentality. Thinking about insignificant space launches while a huge part of Iranians are living misery.


----------



## Chronos

Esfand said:


> This is also something that bothers me. Even though I disagree with their priorities and opinions, they are nice guys, no doubt about that.
> 
> But somewhere along the line I think they started to care more about the ideology of the government, rather than the country and the people. The latter can be spared/neglegted, as long as it advances the former. In reality it should be the other way around, governments are there for the people.



In your avatar, who is that?



Surenas said:


> I am living in Europe. You think people look at America when it comes to social development? No, they don't. Unlike over there, Europeans are much more logical when it comes to these issues.
> 
> *Your mentality is a third world mentality*. Thinking about insignificant space launches while a huge part of Iranians are living misery.



*looks at India*

Got a point there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> That's just insane.
> 
> So do you think living with a girl for few days in the same house won't get a male person (tourist) arrested?



What I meant in response to Surenas was that Iran in 2014 is not like the first and second decade after the revolution .

I know some people that have their own place and do whatever they want like drinking , S3X , etc that are illegal but they haven't been arrested etc .

You will not have problem for these things in these days .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

S00R3NA said:


> What I meant in response to Surenas was that Iran in 2014 is not like the first and second decade after the revolution .
> 
> I know some people that have their own place and do whatever they want like drinking , S3X , etc that are illegal but they haven't been arrested etc .
> 
> You will not have problem for these things in these days .



Not exactly true. There are still laws in Iran against these issues to get people arrested. Now please tell me, can someone live together by law as a unmarried couple?


----------



## Resurrection5782

@Serpentine 
Bro shoma mituni off topicaro tu ghesma world affairs pak koni?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Not exactly true. There are still laws in Iran against these issues to get people arrested. Now please tell me, can someone live together by law as a unmarried couple?



Dear Surenas , please read my post .

I didn't say it was legal . Its illegal but the situation is not like 10 - 15 years ago . Police doesn't care about unmarried relationships and even living together nowadays .

Forget those 1 week or daily movements that happens once or twice a year .

I know some people that have their own place and do whatever they want like drinking , S3X , etc that are *illegal *but they haven't been arrested etc .


----------



## mohsen

Surenas said:


> Incompetence, corruption, nepotism, backwardness, etc. Whenever you have people like Khamenei, Rafsanjani and Zanjani having billions of dollars, while people in Bam are living in modern slums, you know something is wrong.
> 
> And this Soheil guy is waiting on a phucking space launch. See the priorities! But don't take these guys as an example. Most people in Iran laugh at fanboys like soheil, haman and mohsen.


an accountant in a company may manage billion of dollars too, but it doesn't mean he is a billoner, if you have any proof that khamenei's life style is higher than poor people in Iran bring it, or else shut up.
unlike you, we are true patriots of our country, we are glad to see our country's advancement even if we have economical problems. and R&D is the future of any country, economy is nothing but R&D, if today we have economical problem, the reason returns back to the pahlavi and qajar era which didn't do anything but consuming our national resources.

BTW most people in Iran don't even listen to your kind, the past day was 9 Dei, if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 ; alan ke fekresho mikonam hads mizanam kia ru migi ....
> 
> are ye modati hast ke mesle sag raftan too loonashoon , ama fekr nemikonam be khatere oon bashe .
> 
> ye seri etefaghat posht parde oftad ......



tou hamoun military message kon behem, man check mikonam. bebinam manzouret kia hast va posht va parde inaa ra ham begou  bebinam manzouret hamouni hast ke man migam ya na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Surenas said:


> Which people you mean? The people who are living like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your people have destroyed Iran. A majority of Iranians are sick of your regime and ideology. Stop destroying Iran and go to Saudi; the place where your pedophile master is coming from.


yeah, even these people, and these people are among the ones whose votes makes you angry in every election.
saudi and wahhabis are number one ally of western countries, if someone needs to go there,it's your kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> Dear Surenas , please read my post .
> 
> I didn't say it was legal . Its illegal but the situation is not like 10 - 15 years ago . Police doesn't care about unmarried relationships and even living together nowadays .
> 
> Forget those 1 week or daily movements that happens once or twice a year .
> 
> I know some people that have their own place and do whatever they want like drinking , S3X , etc that are *illegal *but they haven't been arrested etc .



But as a foreigner you might want to be extra careful. You don't know any locals whu can point you in the right direction or which palms to grease.

It is better to obey the laws than breaking it.

If you have lived in Iran for a few years, you might know ho to get away with it.

But if you are new, then do not give a reason for authorities to clamp down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

mohsen said:


> yeah, even these people, and these people are among the ones whose votes makes you angry in every election.
> saudi and wahhabis are number one ally of western countries, if someone needs to go there,it's your kind.



Which election? You mean selection? And even then in almost EVERY city or village the most moderate party has won. Without the basij goons and other mozdurs, Iranians would hang mullahs on every pole they can find. You just hope that that wouldn't happen one time.


----------



## New

@Surenas jan, aziz shoma kheyli asabet khorde why????
jeddi migam bara ghalbet zarar dare
ye trip ahange hamid taleb zade ro begir goosh bede 
baba man nemidoonam chera azizan inghad alaghe daran nazare hamdigaro taghir bedan
donya be in ghashangi shoma gir dadin be moshkelate in mamlekat


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> But as a foreigner you might want to be extra careful. You don't know any locals whu can point you in the right direction or which palms to grease.
> 
> It is better to obey the laws than breaking it.
> 
> If you have lived in Iran for a few years, you might know ho to get away with it.
> 
> But if you are new, then do not give a reason for authorities to clamp down.



Its a different issue for non Iranians my friend .

I was talking about current situation for Iranians .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> اولا که این قضیه پرتاب به مدار ژئو سوتی مشرق نیوز بود
> 
> خورشید آهنگ رو نوشتن زمین آهنگ
> 
> دوما تا دهه فجر خبری نیست


^^^^^
ghaabel e tavajjoh e jenaab e @haman10


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> Its a different issue for non Iranians my friend .
> 
> I was talking about current situation for Iranians .



@Azizam who asked the question is a foreigner That's why I used that contextual answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

*




WTF?!!!*
*Is This Picture real?!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Uhuhu

Ostad said:


> دوست عزیز من طرفدار گرگ های خاکستری نیستم . من یه ایرانیم اما وقتی پای آذربایجان وسط باشه تا آخرش هستم در ضمن من خیلی رعایت کردم که حرفی نزنم که علیه ایران استفاده بشه میتونستم ویدئو های درگیری تو تبریز و بقیه شهرها رو اینجا پست کنم ولی به خاطر اینکه دعوای خونه رو تو کوچه نبرم اینکارو نکردم
> در ضمن ریشه مشکل قومی ما تو ایران چیه ؟ آیا غیر از اینه که خود برتربینی گروهی خاص (فاشیسم)باعث این موضوع شده اگه دوستان پایتخت نشین چپ وراست اقوام ایران رو مورد عنایت قرار نمی دادند الان ما نه گرگ خاکستری تو ایران داشتیم نه تجزیه طلب.



ممنون از شما که باز رعایت حال را کردید.
حرف شما کاملا درست است در مورد اقوام.
این حقیر هیچ مشکلی با حقوق اقوام ایران ندارم واز حقوق آنها کاملا حمایت می کنم.
حرف من در مورد صحبتهایی بود که یا رنگی از واقعیت نداشت و سر از لج بازی داشت و یا جای درستی نبود به عنوان مطالب غیر مرتبط.
اتفاقا سیاست کاملا فرصت سوز و اشتباه حاکمیت باعث مخدوش شدن حقوق به حق اقوام در میان خیلی از ادعاهای غیر واقع و دروغ که سری از بیرون مرزها دارد بشود.
در چند روز آینده اگر مایل باشید در این مورد صحبت کنیم تا این فرصت سوزی ها را عرض کنم.
به نظرم بزرگترین توهین به آذریها همین نژاد مغول گفتن و داستانهایی مثل بوزقورت و زوزه کشیدن است.

آذربایجان نسبت به دیگر مناطق بهترین وضعیت را دارد و مشکل آن تنها از نظر آموزش زبان در مدارس است.
و الا تا جاییکه می دانم تبعیض دیگری وجود ندارد.
وجود دارد؟

یک سوال از شما دارم؟ این پایتخت نشینها چه کسانی هستند؟

تهران آشی است از همه جای ایران در آن هستند نه فقط از حاکمیت فعلی سرزمینی ایران حتی از باکو! و آن طرف رود ارس هم در این شهر زندگی می کنند.
منظور یکی دو نفر نیست.



rmi5 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *WTF?!!!*
> *Is This Picture real?!!!*



WTF?!!!
we will send a missile to GEO, WHAT are you Talking about!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Uhuhu said:


> WTF?!!!
> we will send a missile to GEO, WHAT are you Talking about!?



its not a missile its a carrier !!

and BTW , Nasionalismet maro ******* !!!

aslan halet khoob nist jeddi migam !! be nazare shoma doostan aziz bayad tadris fizic too daneshgah ha ru tatile kard ta be ravabete hasane ba dolate doost va baradar USA asib vared nashe !!

lolololoolololol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!!!*
> *Is This Picture real?!!!*


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Bikhial baba, mooshakashoono bechasb. Gharare ye mahvare chosaki befresan hava to gharne 22 (begzarim az in masale ke mahvarehaye az rade khareje chosakishoon 2 dollar nemiarzan va be hich dardi nemikhoran). Badesham telvizione akhoondi ahange nationalist bezare ba axe emam ina koli halesho bebaran began ma mosht zadim to dahane amrika loooool



haman10 said:


> its not a missile its a carrier !!
> 
> and BTW , Nasionalismet maro ******* !!!
> 
> aslan halet khoob nist jeddi migam !! be nazare shoma doostan aziz bayad tadris fizic too daneshgah ha ru tatile kard ta be ravabete hasane ba dolate doost va baradar USA asib vared nashe !!
> 
> lolololoolololol


It's actually a missile that's been converted into an SLV. In any case, these missile are all 1960's tech and nothing to write home about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> It's actually a missile that's been converted into an SLV. In any case, these missile are all 1960's tech and nothing to write home about.



 

LOOOL !!

safir is a converted missile silly , simorgh has nothing to do with that project !!! it has nothing to do with nodoung engine (if u even know what that is  ) .

simorgh is a mystery till launch day ! most of the experts say its engine is rather liquid fuel rather than solid .

so dont spare BS about sth u have no idea what it is .


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> LOOOL !!
> 
> safir is a converted missile silly , simorgh has nothing to do with that project !!! it has nothing to do with nodoung engine (if u even know what that is  ) .
> 
> simorgh is a mystery till launch day ! most of the experts say its engine is rather liquid fuel rather than solid .
> 
> so dont spare BS about sth u have no idea what it is .


I know more about both missiles than you think. I used to spend hours everyday filling my head with this garbage. I even used to make excel spreadsheets comparing the specs of Safir and Simorgh.

Both of these missiles are more advanced then the Nodongs, but so what? It's still 40-50 year old technology that can't achieve anything of value. 

For a fraction of the cost, we could have a 1-3 ton satellite in GEO. Every developed country on the planet is not only capable of producing SLV's, but to produce amazing and innovative current gen tech. Unlike Iran though, these countries aren't backwater isolated villages. One American SLV can launch and place multiple multi-ton sats into orbit at minimal cost to the owners. In fact, there are now private companies in the US that are launching satellites without any government support. It's that easy. 

Take Canada for example. Canada has a population of 34 million people, less than the state of California. Now look at Canada's contribution to humanity: the robotic arm you see in the following pictures is used in the International Space Agency. It's called the "Canada-arm." This was produced at a fraction of the cost of your 1960's bottle rocket and its contribution to humanity has been priceless. Canada is 100 times more advanced in every field, the citizens of this nation live much more amazing lives and in terms of space technology Canada is head and shoulders above camel herding countries of the Middle East. You think Canada couldn't produce an SLV? Every country could. But there's simply no reason to. Our satellites are being launched by a brother country down south for scrap change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Surenas said:


> Which election? You mean selection? And even then in almost EVERY city or village the most moderate party has won. Without the basij goons and other mozdurs, Iranians would hang mullahs on every pole they can find. You just hope that that wouldn't happen one time.


no, I mean elections, the same election that even western countries, Israelis, Arab dictatorships, and Jolbaks all together were supporting 2 candidates. the same elections which your Zionist masters and their puppets in Iran couldn't prove the manipulation.
I should remind you that our so called moderate president is a mullah (به کوری همه دشمنان نظام), and the majority in our Parliament is conservatives.
you better to worry about yourself and your expiration date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> its not a missile its a carrier !!
> 
> and BTW , Nasionalismet maro ******* !!!
> 
> aslan halet khoob nist jeddi migam !! be nazare shoma doostan aziz bayad tadris fizic too daneshgah ha ru tatile kard ta be ravabete hasane ba dolate doost va baradar USA asib vared nashe !!
> 
> lolololoolololol



No Offense, vali Ridi baraadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!!!*
> *Is This Picture real?!!!*


picture is real but the pollution part is photoshopped by a kiddo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> Bikhial baba, mooshakashoono bechasb. Gharare ye mahvare chosaki befresan hava to gharne 22 (begzarim az in masale ke mahvarehaye az rade khareje chosakishoon 2 dollar nemiarzan va be hich dardi nemikhoran). Badesham telvizione akhoondi ahange nationalist bezare ba axe emam ina koli halesho bebaran began ma mosht zadim to dahane amrika loooool
> 
> 
> It's actually a missile that's been converted into an SLV. In any case, these missile are all 1960's tech and nothing to write home about.



vaallaa inaa tou fekr e chiyan, donyaa tou fekr e chiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> No Offense, vali Ridi baraadar



man daram chizi ke midoonamo migam . shoma ghaboul nakon eshkal nadare aziz


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> picture is real but the pollution part is photoshopped by a kiddo.


man photoshop balad nistam, baraaye hamin porsidam ke vaghei hast ya na. gar che vaghe'i be nazar mirese.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> vaallaa inaa tou fekr e chiyan, donyaa tou fekr e chiye.



donya too fekr chiye ? 

man nemidoonam bayad chi kar konim bazi az doostan razi bashan 



rmi5 said:


> man photoshop balad nistam, baraaye hamin porsidam ke vaghei hast ya na. gar che vaghe'i be nazar mirese.



na man yekami photoshop baladam , cherte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man daram chizi ke midoonamo migam . shoma ghaboul nakon eshkal nadare aziz



aziz, shoma ke oun chizi ke migofti va esraar mikardi ke GEO hast va inaa ... ra ke gand zadi, haalaa be ounesh kaari nadaaram, kollan harfet chert boud.

Anyway, shoma age mikhaay, be khaarejiha har cherti mikhaay begou, man kaari nadaaram, vali baraaye Iraniha, az in kaaraa nakon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> man photoshop balad nistam, baraaye hamin porsidam ke vaghei hast ya na. gar che vaghe'i be nazar mirese.


دیشب یا پریشب شبکه یک فیلمش رو پخش کرد آلودگی محسوس بود ولی نه به این صورت که در تصویر شما هست. شما به لبه قسمت آلودگی نگاه کن ناگهان تغییر رنگ داده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> donya too fekr chiye ?
> 
> man nemidoonam bayad chi kar konim bazi az doostan razi bashan



ye chizi mikhaastam behet begam, ... bikhiyaal 



mohsen said:


> دیشب یا پریشب شبکه یک فیلمش رو پخش کرد آلودگی محسوس بود ولی نه به این صورت که در تصویر شما هست. شما به لبه قسمت آلودگی نگاه کن ناگهان تغییر رنگ داده



man albatte shabake 1 dastresi nadaaram bebinam, vali ehtemaalan hamin ke shoma migi baashe


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> aziz, shoma ke oun chizi ke migofti va esraar mikardi ke GEO hast va inaa ... ra ke gand zadi, haalaa be ounesh kaari nadaaram, kollan harfet chert boud.



GEO bood va hast !! man hamoun ja ham goftam manzouram een mahvare ee nist ke gharar ta 2-3 mahe dige partab she !! alan postamo peyda mikonam linkesho mifrestam .

be har hal oon chizi ke man goftam male 2-3 sale digast . dar zemn man goftam ke ba simorgh mahvare nemire GEO . oon khabari ke shoma migi dar mored simorghe .

mahvare bari ke man migam esmesh SAFIR 3-B hast . 

anyway , ya shoma harf mano vaghean motevageh nashodi ya dari shookhi mikoni 

==========================

mahvare ba be GEO : SAFIR 3-B ! 

partab baadi : SIMORGH !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

haman10 said:


> its not a missile its a carrier !!



عزیزم قصد جوابگویی به شما را نداشتم،ولی بر جسب احترام و برای اینکه شبهه ای پیش نیاید عرض می کنم. عموما فعالیتت در اینجا خلاصه شده است به شکلک در آوردن و توهین و تمسخر دیگران.
پیشنهاد می کنم به جای این کار وقت خود را صرف کار بهتری کنی و به درست بپردازی. امیدوارم زمانی که درست تمام شد و وارد بازار کار شدید و با مشکلات زندگی و جامعه دست به گریبان شدی وحرفهای این حقیر را خودت لمس کردی، آن زمان شاید این ناسیونالیسم ما شما را
****ن.

your claim is funny, it's a missile or in a better word, it's a rocket that we can payload it with warheads or satellite or ..

everyone knows it, I now you just wanted to find something against me, but believe me, without think, you just make fun of yourself.
let me give you an quote from sardar jafari that you believe in him.

*سردار جعفری: تحقیقات پادگان بیدگنه مربوط به موشکهای ماهواره بر بود*


It's like someone shows you a BMW and says it's a Car and you answer him NO it's a BMW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Uhuhu said:


> your claim is funny, it's missile or in a better word, it's a rocket that we can payload it with warheads or satellite or ..
> everyone knows it, I now you just wanted to find something against me, but believe me, without think, you just make fun of yourself.
> let me give you an quote from sardar jafari that you believe in him.



OKEY HON ; here is the deal :

rocket : UN-GUIDED projectile

missile : FIRST stage guided (when comes back to ATM its not guided anymore) , most of the pathway *horizontal*

sat carrier : COMPLETELY GUIDED , vertical pathway .

now educate yourself .

.

dar zemn pesar golam , kolan az masoolin quote nakon !! hichvaght ba mardom elmi bahs nemikonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> GEO bood va hast !! man hamoun ja ham goftam manzouram een mahvare ee nist ke gharar ta 2-3 mahe dige partab she !! alan postamo peyda mikonam linkesho mifrestam .
> 
> be har hal oon chizi ke man goftam male 2-3 sale digast . dar zemn man goftam ke ba simorgh mahvare nemire GEO . oon khabari ke shoma migi dar mored simorghe .
> 
> mahvare bari ke man migam esmesh SAFIR 3-B hast .
> 
> anyway , ya shoma harf mano vaghean motevageh nashodi ya dari shookhi mikoni
> 
> ==========================
> 
> mahvare ba be GEO : SAFIR 3-B !
> 
> partab baadi : SIMORGH !


*age hanouz fekr mikoni ke SSO hamoun GEO hast, velesh kon, Never mind 
Dige hosele ye tozih e bishtar ra nadaaram, faghat lotfan mesle oun bande khodaayi ke doustet ham hast va azat kheyli baa savaad tare va har chand vaght ye baar, ye chizi chert share mikone va mirine be aaberouye ma, nabaash.  haddeaghal be kas e dige i in ghaziye ye GEO ra fe'lan nagou 
dige aaberouye Iran be andaaze kaafi tavassot e ba'zi haa tou in forum be gand keshide shode *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> *age hanouz fekr mikoni ke SSO hamoun GEO hast, velesh kon, Never mind
> Dige hosele ye tozih e bishtar ra nadaaram, faghat lotfan mesle oun bande khodaayi ke doustet ham hast va azat kheyli baa savaad tare va har chand vaght ye baar, ye chizi chert share mikone va mirine be aaberouye ma, nabaash.  haddeaghal be kas e dige i in ghaziye ye GEO ra fe'lan nagou
> dige aaberouye Iran be andaaze kaafi tavassot e ba'zi haa tou in forum be gand keshide shode *



*live your fantasy ! *



Abii said:


> I love how Haman completely ignored my previous post.
> When I speak to him like he's a gaav, he's quick to respond, but for once I treated him like a human being and he couldn't cope



huh , from now on , i will always ignore u ! 

looks like your not happy with that


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I love how Haman completely ignored my previous post.
> 
> When I speak to him like he's a gaav, he's quick to respond, but for once I treated him like a human being and he couldn't cope



man nemikhaam behesh tohin konam, ya behesh tohin beshe, chon vaghean kheyli oghaat hes mikonam ke az kaar haash intention e badi nadaare, vali che mishe kard, ba'zi oghaat dige kheyli chert mige. albatte taghsiri ham nadaare, chon aslan hattaa reshte-ash mohandesi ham nist va hich sar reshte i az ghaziye nadaareh.
baraaye hamin ham behesh tosiye mikonam ke age mikhaad, bere hamoun arab ha va p@kiyaa va ... ra troll bekone, vaghean kheyli efficient tar hast baraaye Iran, ta inke biyaad be man va to va @Uhuhu chert va pert tahvil bede. believe me, aadam e khoubi hastesh vaghean, faghat confused hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man nemikhaam behesh tohin konam, ya behesh tohin beshe, chon vaghean kheyli oghaat hes mikonam ke az kaar haash intention e badi nadaare, vali che mishe kard, ba'zi oghaat dige kheyli chert mige. albatte taghsiri ham nadaare, chon aslan hattaa reshte-ash mohandesi ham nist va hich sar reshte i az ghaziye nadaareh.
> baraaye hamin ham behesh tosiye mikonam ke age mikhaad, bere hamoun arab ha va p@kiyaa va ... ra troll bekone, vaghean kheyli efficient tar hast baraaye Iran, ta inke biyaad be man va to va @Uhuhu chert va pert tahvil bede. believe me, aadam e khoubi hastesh vaghean, faghat confused hast.



shoma lotf dari , ama avalan man hichvaght be shoma tohin nakardam va nakhaham kard shoma ham khodet midooni . kolan man ba afradi ke hata dabirestan ru ham tamoum kardan moshkeli nadaram .

ama shoma hey tohin mikoni , ke eshkal nadare . PM dadam behet bekhoonesh !

shayad motevageh nisti ke ghaziye een nist ke nemitonam mesle khodet raftar konam !! ghaziye ine ke aslan doost nadaram ravabet beyn irani ha inja badtar beshe .

man age miram javab arab ha ru midam be khatere ine ke tokhmesho daram  dar avaz entezar daram ke shoma supportive bashi na een ke joloye har kore khari mano troll khatab koni .

midoonam esmet tooye listi oomade jav gir shodi khiyal kardi khabariye !! ama eshkal nadare velesh kon aslan !!

==============

dar zemn ham khodet midooni ham mitooni az baghiye (adama) beporsi ke etelaate nezami man chand barabar shoma hast !! aslan shoma faghat vase bahs siyasi oomadi inja ya militay.ir

hala goftam ke aslan vasam mohem nist baghiye che fekri mikonan . shoma mohandesi bargh khoondi na hava faza 

shahid tehrani moghadam ham tahsilatesh be andaze kheyli ha naboud ama ......


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> shoma lotf dari , ama avalan man hichvaght be shoma tohin nakardam va nakhaham kard shoma ham khodet midooni . kolan man ba afradi ke hata dabirestan ru ham tamoum kardan moshkeli nadaram .
> 
> ama shoma hey tohin mikoni , ke eshkal nadare . PM dadam behet bekhoonesh !
> 
> shayad motevageh nisti ke ghaziye een nist ke nemitonam mesle khodet raftar konam !! ghaziye ine ke aslan doost nadaram ravabet beyn irani ha inja badtar beshe .
> 
> man age miram javab arab ha ru midam be khatere ine ke tokhmesho daram  dar avaz entezar daram ke shoma supportive bashi na een ke joloye har kore khari mano troll khatab koni .
> 
> midoonam esmet tooye listi oomade jav gir shodi khiyal kardi khabariye !! ama eshkal nadare velesh kon aslan !!
> 
> ==============
> 
> dar zemn ham khodet midooni ham mitooni az baghiye (adama) beporsi ke etelaate nezami man chand barabar shoma hast !! aslan shoma faghat vase bahs siyasi oomadi inja ya militay.ir
> 
> hala goftam ke aslan vasam mohem nist baghiye che fekri mikonan . shoma mohandesi bargh khoondi na hava faza
> 
> shahid tehrani moghadam ham tahsilatesh be andaze kheyli ha naboud ama ......



Touye PM javaabet ra midam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

@rmi5 , @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> I used to spend hours everyday filling my head with this garbage


so now your head is filled with garbage!!!?
kidding 
we r cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

ASQ-1918 said:


> @rmi5 , @Ostad



Only if they can understand the lyrics, which they can't.


----------



## Gilamard

Surenas said:


> Only if they can understand the lyrics, which they can't.



Ostad can speak very well, if I'm not wrong. Don't know about rmi jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Gilamard said:


> Ostad can speak very well, if I'm not wrong. Don't know about rmi jan.



who is that in your avatar?

nevermind, found out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

Esfand said:


> who is that in your avatar?
> 
> nevermind, found out



Kuchik Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Too late

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Gilamard said:


> Kuchik Khan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Too late



Is he considered a hero in Iran, like Sattar Khan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

Esfand said:


> Is he considered a hero in Iran, like Sattar Khan?



He is in Gilan, indeed , but i don't know about others provinces. Surely less well known than Sattar Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Gilamard said:


> He is in Gilan, indeed , but i don't know about others provinces. Surely less well known than Sattar Khan.



They have made TV series about him, wow

iFilm English

@Gilamard The story behind his beard and hair: "_He was a nationalist who, together_ with his following, had vowed not to shave or cut his hair until the foreign troops had withdrawn from Iran"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

Esfand said:


> They have made TV series about him, wow
> 
> iFilm English
> 
> @Gilamard The story behind his beard and hair: "_He was a nationalist who, together_ with his following, had vowed not to shave or cut his hair until the foreign troops had withdrawn from Iran"



Interesting. Where did you find that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

this book, Iran & America: Rekindling A Love Lost: Badi Badiozamani: 9780974217208: Amazon.com: Books

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Surenas said:


> Only if they can understand the lyrics, which they can't.


You cannot understand Persian lyric too.does this make you non-Persian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

kollang said:


> You cannot understand Persian lyric too.does this make you non-Persian?



Trololol. I can understand everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Surenas said:


> Trololol. I can understand everything.


Seriously?
Then tell me what this verse is about:
ني حريف هر كه از ياري بريد
پرده هايش پرده هاي ما دريد​(Explanation:ney means Molana or a perfect human being)

Good luck

Edit: I did not know the meaning, at the beginning and still there more that I dont.yet It doesn't mean I am an Arab.does it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Chaos in house. My grand mom just died in Kermanshah.


----------



## kollang

Surenas said:


> Chaos in house. My grand mom just died in Kermanshah.


To God we belong,to God we return.

ايشالله غم آخرت باشه.​


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> Only if they can understand the lyrics, which they can't.


i can understand it word by word.problem?

ps: RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Seriously?
> Then tell me what this verse is about:
> ني حريف هر كه از ياري بريد
> پرده هايش پرده هاي ما دريد​(Explanation:ney means Molana or a perfect human being)
> 
> Good luck



Anyway, Ney originally means the musical instrument, here its connotation is a lover (of god) or molaanaa. "harif" means friend.
overall, it means that "Ney" is a friend of everyone who loses a friend.(whinings of that lover of god is like a music)
(Pardeh means "maghaam"s of music. )so, it says that this music of Ney(whinings of the lover) has torn the curtains which cover the truth for him(the lover of god) 





----------------




BTW, RIP to the grand Mom

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, Ney originally means the musical instrument, here its connotation is a lover (of god) or molaanaa. "harif" means friend.
> overall, it means that "Ney" is a friend of everyone who loses a friend.(whinings of that lover of god is like a music)
> (Pardeh means "maghaam"s of music. )so, it says that this music of Ney(whinings of the lover) has torn the curtains which cover the truth for him(the lover of god)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, RIP to the grand Mom


well done!!!

alaki ke barghe sharif qabul nashodi ا
Albate khodayish sakht nagerftam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

کسی اینجا میرزاده عشقی رو میشناسه؟
یه شعر عالی داره



kollang said:


> alaki ke barghe sharif qabul nashodi


barghe sharif chiye baba mali nis alaki bozorgesh kardan
hame bayad bedoonan ke daneshkade fanni harfe avvalo akharo mizane


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> Chaos in house. My grand mom just died in Kermanshah.


RIP



> *خان ننه....................... مادر بزرگ*
> 
> *خان ننه ، هاياندا قالدين ................................................... خان ننه ، کجا ماندی ؟*
> 
> *بئله باشيوا دولانام .......................................................... الهي دور سرت بگردم *
> 
> *نئجه من سني ايتيرديم ! ................................................. آخه چرا من تو رو گم کردم !*
> 
> *دا سنين تايين تاپيلماز ..................................................... ديگه مثل تو پيدا نميشه *
> 
> *سن اؤلن گون ، عمه گلدي ............................................... اون روزي كه تو مردي ، عمه آمد *
> 
> *مني گتتدي آيري کنده .................................................... منو به يه ده ديگه اي برد*
> 
> *من اوشاق ، نه آنلايايديم ؟ .............................................. منه بچه ، چه مي فهميدم ؟*
> 
> *باشيمي قاتيب اوشاقلار .................................................. بچه ها سرم را گرم کردند *
> 
> *نئچه گون من اوردا قالديم ................................................ چند روزي آنجا ماندم *
> 
> *قاييديب گلنده ، باخديم ................................................... وقتي برگشتم ، ديدم *
> 
> *يئريوي ييغيشديريبلار ............................................... ....... رختخوابت رو جمع کردن *
> 
> *نه اؤزون ، و نه يئرين قالير ........................................ ....... نه خودت هستی و نه رختخوابت ! *
> 
> *« هاني خان ننه م ؟ » سوروشدوم .................................... پرسيدم : خان ننه ام کو ؟ *
> 
> *دئديلر کي : خان ننه ني .................................................. گفتند : خان ننه رو *
> 
> *آپاريبلا کربلايه ...............................................................  به کربلا بردن*
> 
> *کي شفاسين اوردان آلسين ............................................. تا شفاشو از اونجا بگيره *
> 
> *سفري اوزون سفردير ..................................................... سفرش سفر درازي هست !*
> 
> *بيرايکي ايل چکر گلينجه ................................................. يکي دو سالي طول مي کشه تا برگرده *
> 
> *نئجه آغلارام يانيخلي ..................................................... آنچنان گريه جگر سوزی می کردم*
> 
> *نئچه گون ائله چيغيرديم .................................................. چند روزي آنچنان داد و فرياد کشيدم*
> 
> *کي سه سيم ، سينم توتولدو ......................................... که صدا و سينه ام گرفت *
> 
> *او ، من اولماسام يانيندا ................................................. او وقتي من پيشش نباشم ،*
> 
> *اؤزي هئچ يئره گئده نمه ز .............................................. خودش هیچ کجا نمی تونه بره*
> 
> *بو سفر نولوبدو ، من سيز .............................................. چه شده که بدون من به اين سفر*
> 
> *اؤزو تك قويوب گئديبدير ؟ ............................................... خودش تنهائي گذاشته و رفته؟ *
> 
> *هاميدان آجيق ائده ر کن ............................................... در حالي که از همه قهر کرده بودم *
> 
> *هامييه آجيقلي باخديم .................................................. به همه با اخم نگاه کردم *
> 
> *سونرا باشلاديم کي : منده ........................................... بعد شروع کردم که : من هم*
> 
> *گئديره م اونون دالينجا ..................................................  به دنبال اون مي رم *
> 
> *دئديلر : سنين کي تئزدير .............................................. گفتند : براي تو هنوز زود هست *
> 
> *امامين مزاري اوسته .................................................... بر سر مزار امام *
> 
> *اوشاغي آپارماق اولماز ................................................. نميشه بچه رو برد !!! *
> 
> *سن اوخي ، قرآني تئز چيخ ........................................... تو بشين قرآن رو بخون*
> 
> *سن اوني چيخينجا بلکه ............................................... تا تو اونو تموم بكني ، شايد*
> 
> *گله خان ننه سفردن ..................................................... خان ننه هم از سفر برگرده !*
> 
> *ته له سيح راوانلاماقدا .................................................. با عجله در حال ازبر کردن *
> 
> *اوخويوب قرآني چيخديم ................................................ قرآن را خواندم و تمام کردم *
> 
> *کي يازام سنه : گل ايندي ............................................ که برات بنويسم : حالا برگرد *
> 
> *داها چيخميشام قرآني ................................................ ديگر قرآن را تمام کردم *
> 
> *منه سوقت آل گلنده ................................................... وقتي برمي گردي ، برايم سوغاتي بخر *
> 
> *آما هر کاغاذ يازاندا ...................................................... اما هر نامه اي که برات مي نوشتم *
> 
> *آقامين گؤزو دولاردي .................................................... چشمان پدرم از اشک پر مي شد *
> 
> *سنده کي گليب چيخمادين ........................................... تو هم که برنگشتي !*
> 
> *نئچه ايل بو اينتظارلا .................................................... چند سال با اين انتظار *
> 
> *گوني ، هفته ني سايارديم ........................................... روز و هفته را مي شمردم *
> 
> *تا ياواش – ياواش گؤز آچديم ......................................... تا به تدريج چشم باز کردم و*
> 
> *آنلاديم کي ، سن اؤلوبسن ! ........................................ فهميدم که تو مرده اي *
> 
> *بيله بيلمييه هنوزدا ..................................................... بفهمي و نفهمي هنوز هم *
> 
> *اوره گيمده بير ايتي ه وار ............................................... در دلم گمشده اي هست *
> 
> *گؤزوم آختارار هميشه ................................................. چشمانم هميشه به دنبالت مي گرده*
> 
> *نه ياماندي بو ايتيکلر ................................................... چه سختند اين گمشده ها *
> 
> *خان ننه جان ، نولايدي ................................................ خان ننه جانم ، چه مي شد *
> 
> *سني بيرده من تاپايديم ............................................... دوباره تو را پيدا مي کردم *
> 
> *او آياخلار اوسته ، بيرده ............................................... دوباره روي پاهات*
> 
> *دؤشه نيب بير آغلايايديم ............................................. مي افتادم و گريه مي کردم *
> 
> گولي حلقه سالميش ايپ تك ........................................ دستامو مثل طناب حلقه مي كردم و
> 
> او اياغي باغلي يايدم .................................................... پاهات رو مي بستم
> 
> *کي داها گئده نمييه يدين ............................................. تا نمي توانستي بری !*
> 
> *گئجه لر ياتاندا ، سن ده .............................................. شبها وقتي مي خوابيديم ، تو هم *
> 
> *مني قوينووا آلاردين .................................................... *منو در آغوشت مي گرفنتي
> 
> *نئجه باغريوا باساردين ................................................ منو به آغوشت مي فشردي *
> 
> *قولون اوسته گاه سالاردين ......................................... گاهي روي بازوهايت مي انداختي *
> 
> *آجي دونياني آتارکن ................................................... در حالي که تلخی دنیا رو رها مي کرديم *
> 
> *ايکيميز شيرين ياتارديق ............................................... دو تائي شيرين مي خوابيديم*
> 
> *يوخودا ( لولي ) آتارکن ................................................ وقتي در خواب با خیس کردن جایم!*
> 
> *سني من بلشديره رديم .............................................. ترا کثیف مي کردم *
> 
> *گئجه لي ، سو قيزديراردين .......................................... شب آب گرم درست می کردی *
> 
> *اؤزووي تميزليه ردين ................................................... خودت رو می شستی *
> 
> *گئنه ده مني اؤپه ردين ................................................ باز هم منو مي بوسيدي *
> 
> *هئچ منه آجيقلامازدين ................................................ هيچ وقت دعوام نمي کردي *
> 
> *ساواشان منه کيم اولسون .......................................... هر کس هم دعوام مي کرد *
> 
> *سن منه هاوار دوراردين ............................................... تو از من حمايت مي کردي *
> 
> *منی سن آنام دوينده .................................................... وقتي مادرم منو مي زد*
> 
> *قالپيپ آرادان چيخاردين ................................................. منو از دستش مي گرفتي و مي بردي*
> 
> *ائله ايستي ليح او ايستك .............................................. آن علاقه و دوست داشتن *
> 
> *داها کيمسه ده اولورمي ؟ ........................................... در کسی دیگر هم پیدا می شه؟ *
> 
> *اوره گيم دئيير کي : يوخ – يوخ ...................................... دلم ميگه : نه نه *
> 
> *او ده رين صفالي ايستک................................................ آن علاقه عميق با صفا *
> 
> *منيم او عزيزليغيم تك ................................................. همانند دوران عزيزي من *
> 
> *سنيله گئديب ، توکندي ............................................... همراه تو رفت و تمام شد *
> 
> *خان ننه اؤزون دئييردين ................................................ خان ننه خودت مي گفتي *
> 
> *کي : سنه بهشت ده ، الله .......................................... که : خداوند به تو در بهشت *
> 
> *وئره جه ک نه ايستيور سن .......................................... هر چيزي كه بخواهي ، خواهد داد *
> 
> *بو سؤزون ياديندا قالسين ............................................ اين حرفت را به خاطر داشته باش *
> 
> *منه قوليني وئريبسه ن ...............................................  به من قولشو دادي *
> 
> *ائله بير گونوم اولورسا ................................................ اگر چنان روزي داشته باشم *
> 
> *بيليرسن نه ايستيه رم من ؟ ....................................... مي داني از خدا چه مي خواهم ؟ *
> 
> *سؤزومه درست قولاق وئر : .........................................  به حرفم خوب گوش کن ؛*
> 
> *سن ايله ن اوشاقليق عهدین ...................................... در کنار تو دوران كودكي را ! *
> 
> *خان ننه آمان ، نوليدي ............................................... خان ننه ،واي ! چه مي شد *
> 
> *بير اوشاخليغي تاپايديم ............................................. کودکي ام رو دوباره پيدا مي کردم *
> 
> *بيرده من سنه چاتايديم ............................................. دوباره به تو مي رسيدم *
> 
> *سنيلن قوجاقلاشايديم .............................................. با تو هم آغوش می شدم*
> 
> *سنيلن بير آغلاشايديم .............................................. با تو گريه مي كردم *
> 
> *يئنيدن اوشاق اولورکن .............................................. در حالي که دوباره کودک مي شدم *
> 
> *قوجاغيندا بير ياتايديم ............................................... در آغوشت مي خوابيدم *
> 
> *ائله بير بهشت اولورسا ............................................. اگر چنان بهشتي وجود داشته باشد *
> 
> *داها من اؤز الله هيمنان ............................................ ديگر من از خدايم *
> 
> *باشقا بير شئي ايسته مزديم .................................... هیچ چيز ديگري نمي خواستم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شهریار

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> Chaos in house. My grand mom just died in Kermanshah.



rip, we all have to go some day my friend..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Thanks guys.

We heard the news in a very, very wrong way. My mom's old teacher gave his condolences on facebook today, but my mom didn't know about the news. So my mom tried to call everyone, but no one was answering the phone. After a while my aunt called back and she denied it. But after a while she confirmed it. They didn't wanted to tell my mom during these holidays over here.

And no my mother is depressed because she hadn't seen her own mom for more than 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Islam shall be the winner said:


> barghe sharif chiye baba mali nis alaki bozorgesh kardan
> hame bayad bedoonan ke daneshkade fanni harfe avvalo akharo mizane


Man ke be in reshte alaghe ye khasi nadaram.vali khodayish barghe sharif ye chiz digast.bara hamine ke az 100 nafar avval konkur 60, 70 nafar bargho entekhab mikonan baghiye ham mekanik ya reshte haye diga ro.

Albate man dar in mored ettelaatam naqese.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Chaos in house. My grand mom just died in Kermanshah.



Sorry for your loss .


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Albate khodayish man dar in mored ettelaatam naqese.


daghighan hamine pesar khale.
momkene ke masalan chand sal pish barghe sharif dar olaviat bood taze hamoon moghe ham rotbehaye 1 ta 200 miraftan sharif va tehran amma jalebe bedooni tooye 2 sale gozashte choon sharif majboor shode boomi gozini ro raayat kone vali tehran zire bar narafte allan kam kam dare mosavi taghsim mishan rotbehaye paeen va tooye chan sale ayande dobare olaviate avvale hame mishe daneshkade fanni daneshgahe tehran
amma dar kol behtare bedooni toooye tamame rotbe bandiha be joz ye tedade besyar mahdood daneshgahe tehran rotbeye avvale irano dare


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> well done!!!
> 
> alaki ke barghe sharif qabul nashodi ا
> Albate khodayish sakht nagerftam



It was an easy job


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> my bad , that was Iraj Mirza


nababa iraj mirzaro nemigam hamin mirzade eshghi ye sher dare kheyli khodas


----------



## Gilamard

@Surenas 
Rip to your grandmother.


----------



## New

bara asabe bachehaye inja ke kheyli asab nadaran hokme brofen ro dare

@Surenas 
May god grant her eternal rest


----------



## rmi5

@kollang @Islam shall be the winner 
With all due respect, Guys, cut the crap plz 
All the people whose ranking are under 100 in the nationwide university exam, and have the chance to apply for EE of Sharif, do not hesitate even one second to do so. Anyway, I wish the best for other universities, like U of Tehran and other majors like Mechanical Engineering, but they have been no match for EE of sharif and they don't seem to be one in the next century 
Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@rmi5
Duly respect, there were no line of any crap until you said this:



rmi5 said:


> All the people whose ranking are under 100 in the nationwide university exam, and have the chance to apply for EE of Sharif, do not hesitate even one second to do so. Anyway, I wish the best for other universities, like U of Tehran and other majors like Mechanical Engineering, but they have been no match for EE of sharif and they don't seem to be one in the next century



man khodam rotbam 94 bood raftam barghe tehran va darkenare man 15 nafare dige ham az 1 te 100 oonja boodan pas avvalan dar ein inke say kon moaddab tar bashi sanyan oon chizaee ro ke crap mikhooni ye bare dige morooor kon ta dake behtari az vagheyat dashte bashi.
rasti man ham age mesle shoma bi adab boodam behet migoftam ablah heyf ke adab dasto paye maro baste
dar zemn in kiye ke har moghe to harf mizani zart thankesh mikone ah ah (g..y)


----------



## kollang

@rmi5
Chera tashanoji mishi hala?manke harfe toro mizanam..

Aslan bejaye in harfa.boro tu in site khodet amaro bekhun.unayi ke zire sad mishan 60 70 darsadeshun bargho mizanan baghiye ham mekanik ya baghiye reshte haro.in darhaliye ke ba rotbeye 150 ham mishe bargh qabul shod(rotbye mantaghe 2 ro migam).

Kanoon.ir

Albate aksare in afrad serfan baraye esmesh ya bazar karesh in reshtaro entekhab mikonan va be nazaram khak bar sareshun bayad rikht chon zendegi ro tak bodi mibinan va hadafeshun joz pul nist.

Dame refigham garm ke emsal rotbash 200 shod vali chon be fizik alaghe dasht raft fizike sharif khund(ba rotbeye hezaro khurde i ham mishe qabul shod)

Sale baad, hatta age rotbe 1 besham baz havafaza(ba rotbeye 650 mantaghe ham mishe qabul shod) ro entekhab mikonam chon behesh alaghe daram.(doa konid rotbeye zire 600 biyaram)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> @rmi5
> Chera tashanoji mishi hala?manke harfe toro mizanam..
> 
> Aslan bejaye in harfa.boro tu in site khodet amaro bekhun.unayi ke zire sad mishan 60 70 darsadeshun bargho mizanan baghiye ham mekanik ya baghiye reshte haro.in darhaliye ke ba rotbeye 150 ham mishe bargh qabul shod(rotbye mantaghe 2 ro migam).
> 
> Kanoon.ir
> 
> Albate aksare in afrad serfan baraye esmesh ya bazar karesh in reshtaro entekhab mikonan va be nazaram khak bar sareshun bayad rikht chon zendegi ro tak bodi mibinan va hadafeshun joz pul nist.
> 
> Dame refigham garm ke emsal rotbash 200 shod vali chon be fizik alaghe dasht raft fizike sharif khund(ba rotbeye hezaro khurde i ham mishe qabul shod)
> 
> Sale baad, hatta age rotbe 1 besham baz havafaza(ba rotbeye 650 mantaghe ham mishe qabul shod) ro entekhab mikonam chon behesh alaghe daram.(doa konid rotbeye zire 600 biyaram)



Aziz, zamaan e ma ke sohrabpour, ra'is e vaght e daneshgah, aamaar e asli ra daad, injouri ke shoma migi naboud, shaayad jadidan injour shode. chon ke nazdik be nimi az zarfiyat e daneshgah ra daadan be basiji haye pofy**z. baraaye hamin hattaa yek seri az zire 100 ha ham nemitounan dige bargh ghaboul beshan va majbour mishan beran reshte haye dige. asle maajaraa ine aziz jan. tof beheshoun.

@Islam shall be the winner 
lahne man offensive naboud baalaam jan  cut the crap, kheyli doustaaneh va ye kami bi adabi  hast, vali tohin aamiz nist


----------



## New

@kollang
aziz pishnahade mane haghir be shoma ine ke dar morede reshtee ke mikhay entekhab koni ye kam bishtar motalee konee
baraye mesal khedmate sharifet arz konam ke
havafaza toooye iran hich kari nadare yani daghighan hich, kolle keshvar 3 4 ta mohandes dar zamineye havafaza mikhastan ke oonam ghablan gereftan tamoom shode rafte
emkane raftan be kharej az keshvaro ham nadari choon toye liste tahrimhaye parsal bood haddeaghal tooye amrica va austrailia sho motmaenam
pishnahade man:
nafte tehran



rmi5 said:


> lahne man offensive naboud baalaam jan cut the crap, kheyli doustaaneh va ye kami bi adabi hast, vali tohin aamiz nist


momkene intor ke shoma migi bashe amma man az shoma entezar nadashtam ke yekdafee intori javab bedi
But apology accepted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @kollang
> aziz pishnahade mane haghir be shoma ine ke dar morede reshtee ke mikhay entekhab koni ye kam bishtar motalee konee
> baraye mesal khedmate sharifet arz konam ke
> havafaza toooye iran hich kari nadare yani daghighan hich, kolle keshvar 3 4 ta mohandes dar zamineye havafaza mikhastan ke oonam ghablan gereftan tamoom shode rafte
> emkane raftan be kharej az keshvaro ham nadari choon toye liste tahrimhaye parsal bood haddeaghal tooye amrica va austrailia sho motmaenam
> pishnahade man:
> nafte tehran



@kollang 
Albatte ba pishnahaadesh movafegh nistam, vali harf e @Islam shall be the winner dar kol harf e dorostiye, doroste ke donbaal e alaayegh raftan khoube, ammaa poul dar aavordan va kaar peyda kardan va ... ham aslan shoukhi nist. chand ta reshte va daneshgahi ke doust daari entekhaab kon, ba'd beyn e ounhaa entekhaab kon, khodet ra ba yek chiz e khaas mahdoud nakon.
hatman ham ba chand nafar ke tou oun reshte hastand va aadam haye moderate i hastand ham sohbat bekon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Albatte ba pishnahaadesh movafegh nistam, vali harf e @Islam shall be the winner dar kol harf e dorostiye, doroste ke donbaal e alaayegh raftan khoube, ammaa poul dar aavordan va kaar peyda kardan va ... ham aslan shoukhi nist. chand ta reshte va daneshgahi ke doust daari entekhaab kon, ba'd beyn e ounhaa entekhaab kon, khodet ra ba yek chiz e khaas mahdoud nakon.
> hatman ham ba chand nafar ke tou oun reshte hastand va aadam haye moderate i hastand ham sohbat bekon



inghad halam gerefte mishe mellat migan man be folan reshte alaghe daram ya be folan alaghe nadaram khode jenabe @rmi5 ham be onvane ye motekhases mitoone harfe mano tasdigh kone ke alaghe pas az shenakht be vojood miyad pas haghighatan in gheyre manteghi hast ke ghabl az inke chand sal ye reshtaro bekhooni begi behesh alaghe daram ya inke gheyre manteghi hast ke hameye reshteharo bekhooni bebini be kodomesh bishtar alaghe dari
hala in vasate pishnahade mane haghir chiye?
goosh bedi bebini oonaee ke ettelaateshoon bishtare chi migan joz in charee nadare jeddi migam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Aziz, zamaan e ma ke sohrabpour, ra'is e vaght e daneshgah, aamaar e asli ra daad, injouri ke shoma migi naboud, shaayad jadidan injour shode. chon ke nazdik be nimi az zarfiyat e daneshgah ra daadan be basiji haye pofy**z. baraaye hamin hattaa yek seri az zire 100 ha ham nemitounan dige bargh ghaboul beshan va majbour mishan beran reshte haye dige. asle maajaraa ine aziz jan. tof beheshoun.
> 
> @Islam shall be the winner
> lahne man offensive naboud baalaam jan  cut the crap, kheyli doustaaneh va ye kami bi adabi  hast, vali tohin aamiz nist


bebin man daram darbareye alan harf mizanam.khodet mituni beri va tu in site va amareshuno begiri.pas az kun maqlate nakon(bebin in jomle bi adabi bud,tohin amiz nabud).dar zemn ye basiji mitune ba hush ham bashe va az qaza mitune daneshjuye barghe sharif ham bashe.etefaghan do nafar az se nafari ke emsal az dustaye man medal olampiyad fizik ovordand, basiji faal hastan.

@Islam shall be the winner 
Ey baba to ham ke mesle baqiye i?chera naft?faghat chon bazar karish khube?yani shoma to zendegitun faghat donbale pulid?
Khob shayad man mikham mohandes 5 omi basham.dar zemn poshte projeye i mesle havapeymaye 150 nafare kame kame 300 400 nafar mohandes havafaz kar mikonan.in tori ha ham nis.


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> inghad halam gerefte mishe mellat migan man be folan reshte alaghe daram ya be folan alaghe nadaram khode jenabe @rmi5 ham be onvane ye motekhases mitoone harfe mano tasdigh kone ke alaghe pas az shenakht be vojood miyad pas haghighatan in gheyre manteghi hast ke ghabl az inke chand sal ye reshtaro bekhooni begi behesh alaghe daram ya inke gheyre manteghi hast ke hameye reshteharo bekhooni bebini be kodomesh bishtar alaghe dari
> hala in vasate pishnahade mane haghir chiye?
> goosh bedi bebini oonaee ke ettelaateshoon bishtare chi migan joz in charee nadare jeddi migam



Daghighan, taaze kolli aadam man mishnaasam ke 3 saal ye reshte ra khoundan va taaze fahmidan ke ya dige doustesh nadaaran ya ... va velesh kardand. nabaayad 0 va 100 be ghaziye negaah kard. beyn e yek range az chizhayi ke hes mikoni bishtar doust daari, baayad yeki ra entekhaab bekoni. oun moghe shaayad be chizi ke dar nahaayat doust khaahi daasht, nazdik tar bashe 



kollang said:


> bebin man daram darbareye alan harf mizanam.khodet mituni beri va tu in site va amareshuno begiri.pas az kun maqlate nakon(bebin in jomle bi adabi bud,tohin amiz nabud).dar zemn ye basiji mitune ba hush ham bashe va az qaza mitune daneshjuye barghe sharif ham bashe.etefaghan do nafar az se nafari ke emsal az dustaye man medal olampiyad fizik ovordand, basiji faal hastan.
> 
> @Islam shall be the winner
> Ey baba to ham ke mesle baqiye i?chera naft?faghat chon bazar karish khube?yani shoma to zendegitun faghat donbale pulid?
> Khob shayad man mikham mohandes 5 omi basham.dar zemn poshte projeye i mesle havapeymaye 150 nafare kame kame 300 400 nafar mohandes havafaz kar mikonan.in tori ha ham nis.



Aziz, kam beband , hamishe beband. manzoure man oun daneshjou haye sahmiye i hast ke ba rotbe ye 3000 mantaghe va 15000 keshvar, va ba sahmiye raftan bargh e sharif. age fekr mikoni ke ounaa vaghean dar sath e baghiye daneshjou ha hastand va ... ke dige harf e mozheki hast 
Peace 

@kollang 
jav gir nasho aziz, man va @Islam shall be the winner reshte mohandesi khoundim va ye chizaayi didim ke shoma hanouz nadidi va nemidouni. entekhaab e reshte shoukhi bardaar va joke nist. alaan ke albatte zoude, vali vaghti konkouret ra daadi, ghable entekhaab reshte, ba chand ta motekhasses e oun reshte ha hatman sohbat bekon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Ey baba to ham ke mesle baqiye i?chera naft?faghat chon bazar karish khube?yani shoma to zendegitun faghat donbale pulid?
> Khob shayad man mikham mohandes 5 omi basham.dar zemn poshte projeye i mesle havapeymaye 150 nafare kame kame 300 400 nafar mohandes havafaz kar mikonan.in tori ha ham nis.


aziz jan man mesle baghiye am shayad dalilesh ine ke ham man ham baghiye dorost migan,
sanyan ki gofte pool hame chiz nist to pool dashte bash oonvaght mitooni be harchi ke alaghe dashti beresi madish ro manzooram nist manavisho migam badesh ham azizam shoma hamin emroooz ham age ba rotbeye yek az daneshgah fareghottahsil beshi nafare 15000 hasti ke ta nafare 3 bishtrar niazi naboode 
nemikham delsardet konam amma ino jeddi migam ye shab boro tooye kooye daneshgahe tehran nazaret nesbat be reshteee ke mikhay entekhab koni avaz mishe 
oon yaroo rafighetam ke rafte fizike sharif moteasefam barash choon agar amare fizike sharifo gir biari ke @rmi5 bishtar mitoone clear kone mibini ke mahi ye khodkoshi daneshkade fizik sharif dare 
ina be kenar be in masale fekr kon ke chera mikhay beri havafaza mibini ke dalayelet hamash fazaee hast. If you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

happy new year.have a great year ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> aziz jan man mesle baghiye am shayad dalilesh ine ke ham man ham baghiye dorost migan,
> sanyan ki gofte pool hame chiz nist to pool dashte bash oonvaght mitooni be harchi ke alaghe dashti beresi madish ro manzooram nist manavisho migam badesh ham azizam shoma hamin emroooz ham age ba rotbeye yek az daneshgah fareghottahsil beshi nafare 15000 hasti ke ta nafare 3 bishtrar niazi naboode
> nemikham delsardet konam amma ino jeddi migam ye shab boro tooye kooye daneshgahe tehran nazaret nesbat be reshteee ke mikhay entekhab koni avaz mishe
> oon yaroo rafighetam ke rafte fizike sharif moteasefam barash choon agar amare fizike sharifo gir biari ke @rmi5 bishtar mitoone clear kone mibini ke mahi ye khodkoshi daneshkade fizik sharif dare
> ina be kenar be in masale fekr kon ke chera mikhay beri havafaza mibini ke dalayelet hamash fazaee hast. If you know what I mean.


@kollang 
Bale, oun daneshjou ye physic, olympiad i ham boud az tabriz. oun tori ke mellat migoftan, aadam e foghol'aadeh foghol'aadeh baa houshi ham boud. @Ostad , ham shahri boud  ye kam ham pan-turk ham boudesh, begzarim.
albatte oun faghat yek nafar az khod koshi ha boud, hamoun saal, at least 3 nafar khod koshi kardand tou sharif 
2 ta physic i boudand age eshtebaah nakonam.



Ayush said:


> happy new year.have a great year ahead



Thanks buddy, happy new year to you too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Ayush said:


> happy new year.have a great year ahead


Hope you the best in not just the next but the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

these guys celebrate new year in 3½ months too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Bale, oun daneshjou ye physic, olympiad i ham boud az tabriz. oun tori ke mellat migoftan, aadam e foghol'aadeh foghol'aadeh baa houshi ham boud. @Ostad , ham shahri boud ye kam ham pan-turk ham boudesh, begzarim.
> albatte oun faghat yek nafar az khod koshi ha boud, hamoun saal, at least 3 nafar khod koshi kardand tou sharif
> 2 ta physic i boudand age eshtebaah nakonam.


amaresh tooye in chand sal akhir bishtar ham shode amma yeki az doostane man yadame ke oloom ejtemaee mikhoond be soorat khas be onvane payan namash dasht barrasi mikard ke chera amare khod koshi ha tooye fizike sharif inghad gheyr mamooli balast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@Islam shall be the winner @rmi5

Az nasihat haye del suzanatun kheyli mamnuam.be qole rmi alan vaghtesh nist.to baze zamani beyne konkur va entekhab reshte ha bishtar dar in bare fekr mikonam...

Dar zemn.behtare dar morede kasayi ke darbareye zendegi shakhsishun chizi nemidunid be in sadegi nazar nadid.heif ke yeki az dustan be man ange chakhan budano zad.magar na behetun migoftam ke chera vaghean be in reshte alaghe mandam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> these guys celebrate new year in 3½ months too...


ya
This is always a question for me, I am not a pan irani or pan aryan or any crap like this, but I do always wonder why are they celebrating the new year in these days and why not in spring? Spring seems much logical in order to be celebrated. 



kollang said:


> Dar zemn.behtare dar morede kasayi ke darbareye zendegi shakhsishun chizi nemidunid be in sadegi nazar nadid.heif ke yeki az dustan be man ange chakhan budano zad.magar na behetun migoftam ke chera vaghean be in reshte alaghe mandam.


mamnoonam aziz
amma age angi zadam ozr mikham amma man mamoolan tooye sohbatam kase khasi ro khetab nemigiram va kolli sohbat mikonam ta jaye estesnaha hamishe baz bashe vali bazam ozr mikham age jesarati kardam
are inshaallah mohkam bekhoon ta ye rotbeye khoob biyari bad ke rotbat moshakhas shod oonvaght gozineharo behtar barrasi kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> @Islam shall be the winner @rmi5
> 
> Az nasihat haye del suzanatun kheyli mamnuam.be qole rmi alan vaghtesh nist.to baze zamani beyne konkur va entekhab reshte ha bishtar dar in bare fekr mikonam...
> 
> Dar zemn.behtare dar morede kasayi ke darbareye zendegi shakhsishun chizi nemidunid be in sadegi nazar nadid.heif ke yeki az dustan be man ange chakhan budano zad.magar na behetun migoftam ke chera vaghean be in reshte alaghe mandam.



shoma ha che ghadr naazok naarenji hastid baba, dokhtar ke nistid, Anyway, begou daadaash, iraadi nadaareh. man gir nemidam behet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ya
> This is always a question for me, I am not a pan irani or pan aryan or any crap like this, but I do always wonder why are they celebrating the new year in these days and why not in spring?



I don't know the story behind the Gregorian calender unfortunately, but from a meteorological/season view, the Iranian calender makes good sense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> @Islam shall be the winner @rmi5
> 
> Az nasihat haye del suzanatun kheyli mamnuam.be qole rmi alan vaghtesh nist.to baze zamani beyne konkur va entekhab reshte ha bishtar dar in bare fekr mikonam...
> 
> Dar zemn.behtare dar morede kasayi ke darbareye zendegi shakhsishun chizi nemidunid be in sadegi nazar nadid.heif ke yeki az dustan be man ange chakhan budano zad.magar na behetun migoftam ke chera vaghean be in reshte alaghe mandam.



salam mikhastam manam ye nazari bedam.albate nazare man dar mogayese ba dustan sharif khonde be hesab nemiad. ama az lahaze reshte fek konam ye kam tajrobe daram. man ta hala 3 ta reshte avaz kardam.Tarrahi Sanati 1 sal, mohandesi mechanic tarrahi jamedat 1.5 sal alanam mohandesi barg mikohonam. az roye tajrobe migam bazar kar va sharayete ye reshte ro dar nazar begir va reshteyi entekhab kon ke to doros payash gavi bashi vali dar akhar chizi ro donbal kon ke dost dari 10 sale dige khodet ro to on takhasos bebini..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> albate nazare man dar mogayese ba dustan sharif khonde be hesab nemiad.


 Ino neglect mikonam



Ostad said:


> man ta hala 3 ta reshte avaz kardam.Tarahi Sanati 1 sal, mohandesi mechanic tarrahi jamedat 1.5 sal alanam mohandesi barg mikohonam.


 vaghean esme ostad barazandeye shomast faghat haji jan pishnahade man ine ke naft va mohandesi shimi ro ham ye test bezani



Ostad said:


> az roye tajrobe migam bazar kar va sharayete ye reshte ro dar nazar begir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Ino neglect mikonam
> 
> 
> vaghean esme ostad barazandeye shomast faghat haji jan pishnahade man ine ke naft va mohandesi shimi ro ham ye test bezani



mamnun
shimi ro na vali mohandesi naft ro dar nazar daram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@Ostad 
seriously, hadse man ine ke age sarbazi narafte bashi alan hodoodan bayad 25 sali dashte bashi are?
vali khodaeesh merci inja dige jaee hast ke man harfi vase goftan nadaram va sare tazim va kornesh forood miyaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Ostad
> seriously, hadse man ine ke age sarbazi narafte bashi alan hodoodan bayad 25 sali dashte bashi are?
> vali khodaeesh merci inja dige jaee hast ke man harfi vase goftan nadaram va sare tazim va kornesh forood miyaram.


khahesh mikonan. na man 22 salame, 18 raftam daneshgah. nesfe darsaye mechanic ro ham ba bargh tatbig dadam.
kari ro ke man kardam jaye eftekhar nadare (az in shakhe be on shakhe paridan osulan drust nist )dustane man ke ye reshte ro edame dadan alan terme akhareshone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> kari ro ke man kardam jaye eftekhar nadare (az in shakhe be on shakhe paridan osulan drust nist )dustane man ke ye reshte ro edame dadan alan terme akhareshone.


momkene jaye eftekhar nadashte bashe amma jaye taghdir ro hatman dare LOL
agar be in reshte ke allan toosh hasti alaghe dari kare eshtebahi nakardi
ehtemalan tooye hamoon daneshgah tagheer reshte dadi are vagarna age mikhast dobare konkoor bedi bayad 2 salo fasele midadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

a very happy new year to all Iranian friends here....
although muharram is a bit far,anyway wish you all strength and good health..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Thanks bro, Hope you the best.


----------



## halupridol

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks bro, Hope you the best.


thanks...
btw new year in my region is celebrated in mid April...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> momkene jaye eftekhar nadashte bashe amma jaye taghdir ro hatman dare LOL
> agar be in reshte ke allan toosh hasti alaghe dari kare eshtebahi nakardi
> ehtemalan tooye hamoon daneshgah tagheer reshte dadi are vagarna age mikhast dobare konkoor bedi bayad 2 salo fasele midadi.


albate ziad tagdir nashode balke baraks  dar morede EE saay mikonim baham kenar biyam vali reshte khobie. daneshgah ham man tarrahi sanati rozaneh gaboul shodam bad enseraf dadam va to mechanic azad ke ham zaman gaboul shode bodam, pas az ye sal sabte nam kardam(sandalimo khali gozashte bodan) baad dobare konkor dadam va bargh gaboul shodam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad jan, elec megh chi shod? khoundish belakhare ya na?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad jan, elec megh chi shod? khoundish belakhare ya na?


emtahanam 25 ome. dige David ro bikhial shodam daram az Mahmood(diani) mikhonam.in kheili behtare vali dar har sorat electro-meg sucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> emtahanam 25 ome. dige David ro bikhial shodam daram az Mahmood(diani) mikhonam.in kheili behtare vali dar har sorat electro-meg sucks.



khob khoshhaalam ke az mahmoud khoshet oumad 
25 om manzouret 15 rouz e dige hast? age injouriye ke pas beshin az alaan bekhoun, chera enghadr forum miyaay pas? age soali daashti ham azam bepors, fekr konam hanouz ye chizaayi yaadam mounde baashe 
az mahmoud, oun tozihaat e avval e fasl ra bekhoun, age vaght nashod ham, faghat raah e hal e mas'ale ha ra bekhoun. jozve ye class ham ye negaah bendaaz, age vaght nemikoni ke cheng ra bekhouni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@rmi5 
to oon sher mirzaye eshghi ro ke goftam didi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @rmi5
> to oon sher mirzaye eshghi ro ke goftam didi?


kodoumesh?


----------



## New

pm esh mikonam



rmi5 said:


> kodoumesh?


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> khob khoshhaalam ke az mahmoud khoshet oumad
> 25 om manzouret 15 rouz e dige hast? age injouriye ke pas beshin az alaan bekhoun, chera enghadr forum miyaay pas? age soali daashti ham azam bepors, fekr konam hanouz ye chizaayi yaadam mounde baashe
> az mahmoud, oun tozihaat e avval e fasl ra bekhoun, age vaght nashod ham, faghat raah e hal e mas'ale ha ra bekhoun. jozve ye class ham ye negaah bendaaz, age vaght nemikoni ke cheng ra bekhouni


thanks, are 15 roz digast.az alan neshastam ba sorrate nour (5 safe to ye saat) daram mikhonam.
ba moarefi in ketab ham kheyli behem komak kardi mamnun.miam US jobran mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@rmi5
ooops err mide
velsh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> thanks, are 15 roz digast.az alan neshastam ba sorrate nour (5 safe to ye saat) daram mikhonam.
> ba moarefi in ketab ham kheyli behem komak kardi mamnun.miam US jobran mikonam.



khahesh mikonam  ishaallaa ke emtehan ra miterkouni 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> @rmi5
> ooops err mide
> velsh


are, man PM ra bastam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Hello Iranian friends. I wanted wish you a very happy & prosperous new year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

KAL-EL said:


> Hello Iranian friends. I wanted wish you a very happy & prosperous new year



Thank you 
We wish you a very joyful & full of success new year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

پایتخت را به قم منتقل کنیم --- ابراهيم نبوي :: روزآنلاین

یکشنبه ۸ دى ۱۳۹۲

*پایتخت را به قم منتقل کنیم*





ابراهيم نبوي
e.nabavi(at)roozonline.com


سالهاست که آدمهای مختلفی به فکر انتقال پایتخت از تهران افتاده اند، معمولا کسی جرات این کار را نداشت. از نظر من انتقال پایتخت از تهران هزینه های دولت و خانوارها را به یک سوم کاهش می دهد، و در نتیجه کلی صرفه جویی در هزینه های کشور می شود، بخصوص اینکه پایتخت بخواهد به شهری مثل قم برود. من ارزیابی های فراوانی کردم که با همه محاسبات می توانم نتیجه را منتشر کنم و حاصل این که نظر اینجانب این است که پایتخت کشور از تهران به قم منتقل شود. این عمل فواید زیادی دارد که برخی از آن فواید را برایتان می نویسم:

یک، کاهش بودجه مبارزه با بدحجابی: حداقل یک سوم بودجه کشور در حال حاضر صرف مبارزه با بدحجابی می شود، معمولا هم دلیل بالا بودن این بودجه این است که نمایندگان مجلس از وقتی از شهرستان خودشان به تهران می آیند، تا وقتی عادت کنند که بالاخره تهران همین است که هست، دائم نطق پیش از دستور برای مبارزه با بدحجابی می کنند، در نتیجه هم وقت مجلس گرفته می شود، هم نیروی انتظامی تمام وقتش را برای مبارزه با بدحجابی صرف می کند، در حالی که اگر پایتخت به قم برود، کمی از وقت نیروی انتظامی می تواند صرف مبارزه با سارقین و قاتلین و قاچاقچیانی که در نیروی انتظامی نیستند، بشود. نمایندگان مجلس و اعضای دولت هم وقتی در قم باشند، بدحجاب های کمتری می بینند و لذا وقت کمتری برای سخنرانی علیه بدحجابی صرف می کنند و بودجه مبارزه با بدحجابی را می توان صرف اقدامات عمرانی و اجتماعی و اقتصادی کرد. چون در هر حال بعد از ۳۵ سال همه به این نتیجه شیرین رسیدیم که دولت هر کاری بکند و هر بودجه ای صرف کند، بدحجابی کم نمی شود، پس بگذاریم بودجه کشور موجب عمران و آبادی بشود.

دو، کاهش بودجه دفاع از دین و مبارزه با مظاهر کفر و نفاق: در راستای اینکه مظاهر بی دینی و کفر و نفاق همواره در تهران متمرکز بوده و چاره ای هم برای انتقال آنها به جای دیگر نیست، بهتر است دولت و مجلس و قوه قضائیه همه به قم منتقل شوند تا دیگر مسئولان کشور در پایتخت بعدی یعنی قم کمتر با مظاهر کفر و نفاق مانند اتومبیل، زن، برج های بلند مرتبه، کتاب، دانشجو و مواردی از این دست مواجه شوند. براساس آمارهایی که دقت آن معلوم نیست و در حد همین آمارهای رسمی کشور است، حداقل بیست درصد بودجه کشور برای این مصرف می شود که امت مسلمان ایران چند بار دیگر مسلمان شوند. در حالی که اگر پایتخت به قم منتقل شود، مسئولان محترم کشور دیگر نه کافی شاپ می بینند، نه مجلات و روزنامه های فاسد را ملاحظه می کنند و نه اصولا چشم شان به مظاهر کفر مثل کراوات و لباس تمیز و خانه شیک و سروصدای شبانه موسیقی که ممکن است از خانه ها بیرون بزند، نمی افتد. برای همین خودبخود حداقل بیست درصد بودجه کشور که صرف مسلمان کردن مردم می شود، صرف مسائل بهداشتی و درمانی و اقتصادی و اجتماعی می شود.

سه، کاهش هزینه ناوگان ترابری: بخش مهمی از بودجه دولتی در حال حاضر برای هماهنگی میان تهران و قم صرف می شود. تعداد زیادی از اعضای شورای نگهبان، نمایندگان مجلس شهرهای مختلف که قمی هستند، روحانیون و فرماندهان کشور یا در قم زندگی می کنند، یا قبلا زندگی می کردند یا بهتر است بعدا زندگی کنند. از همین رو، انتقال پایتخت به قم در هزینه رفت و آمد این افراد که هر سال چند نفری از آنان هم در حین رفت و آمد کشته می شوند، تاثیر داشته و باعث می شود تا هزینه ترابری دولتی که گران هست نیز کاسته شود.

چهار، کاهش هزینه ام القرا بودن قم نسبت به تهران: یکی از موارد مهم بودجه کشور که هم باعث افزایش هزینه کشور و هم باعث دردسر مردم تهران می شود، این است که دولت چه در هنگام رفت و آمد مسئولان در شهر تهران و چه در هنگام سفرهای خارجی بخصوص رهبران کشورهای اسلامی برای اینکه ثابت کنند ایران یک کشور اسلامی است، باید بطور دائمی چهره تهران را تغییر دهند و آن را شبیه قم کنند، در حالی که اگر پایتخت به قم برود، دیگر نیازی به این تغییرات نیست. مثلا هزینه یک جشن نیمه شعبان با شکوه یا عاشورا و تاسوعای عظیم یا اصولا راه انداختن یک راهپیمایی بزرگ برای زدن توی دهان دشمن، در شهر قم خیلی ارزانتر تمام می شود تا در شهری مثل تهران. در نتیجه به صرفه است که پایتخت به قم منتقل شود.

پنج، کاهش هزینه های درمانی و بهداشتی: یکی از هزینه های مهمی که به صورت واردات و تولید دارو، تاسیس و هزینه بیمارستانهای روانی، هزینه طلاق و عواقب آن، پرخاشگری، بحران های روحی و اعتیاد، مصرف انواع داروهای روانگردان و تخدیر کننده، بر بودجه خانوار و بر کل هزینه های کشور اضافه می شود، ناشی از پایتخت بودن تهران است. تصور کنید که میلیونها شهروند هر روز از مقابل وزارتخانه ها، مجلس و سایر سازمانهای حکومتی رد می شوند و با دیدن آنها به انواع بحران های روحی دچار می شوند. انتقال پایتخت به قم، می تواند حداقل شصت درصد از بیماری های روحی و روانی کشور را که بیشترین آنها در تهران است، بکاهد. البته بدیهی است که این ظلمی در حق بخشی از مردم قم خواهد بود، ولی مردم قم به دلیل عادت طولانی به مواردی شبیه این، فجایع را بهتر تحمل می کنند و تاثیر کمتری روی روح و روان آنان می گذارد.

شش، کاهش فرار مغزها: براساس مطالعات انجام شده، فرار مغزها معمولا در مقطع پس از کارشناسی و از دانشگاههای تهران صورت می گیرد. فرض کنید دانشجویی که تازه لیسانس خودش را دارد می گیرد، هر روز باید از جلوی وزارت کشور یا مجلس یا دادستانی رد بشود، طبیعی است که در اولین فرصت سعی می کند از ایران برود، در حالی که اگر این دانشجو با سازمانهای دولتی مواجه نشود، انگیزه کمتری برای فرار مغزها خواهد داشت و کشور از نظر نیروی انسانی کمتر دچار آسیب و تلفات می شود.

هفت، انتقال صدا و سیما به قم: با توجه به اینکه سیاست پانزده سال گذشته صدا و سیما بر این فرض استوار است که مردم ایران همان ده درصدی هستند که در ولایت ذوب شده یا جزو مجانین الهی هستند و اکثریت بزرگی از مردم ایران هم یا از ماهواره های فرنگی استفاده می کنند و یا از اینترنت، بنابراین انتقال کل صدا و سیما اولا این فایده را دارد که از حضور اکثر چهره های مبلغ که در قم زندگی می کنند، یا اگر در قم زندگی کنند خیلی زندگی بهتری خواهند داشت، استفاده بهتری شود. لذا انتقال صدا و سیما به قم نتیجه بسیار نیکوئی خواهد داشت، هم موجب افزایش سطح کیفیت برنامه های دینی شده و هم فاصله میان مخاطبان و فرستنده برنامه کم می شود.

هشت، نزدیکی دین و دولت: یکی از نگرانی های اصلی مسئولین امر این است که خدای ناکرده زبانم لال با شهریگری و مظاهر مدرن زندگی وضعیتی که در مشروطه اتفاق افتاد که ما هنوز نمی دانیم چی بود، تکرار شود. از طرفی بسیاری از مسئولان نگرانند که نکند بلایی که سر گورباچف آمد در ایران تکرار شود، در هر دو حالت حکومت از افزایش سطح سکولاریزاسیون که ما نمی دانیم چیست، منتهی می دانیم خیلی چیز بدی است، نگرانند. در همین راستا انتقال پایتخت به قم باعث می شود که سیاست ما نه تنها مثل دیانت ما باشد، بلکه اصلا سیاست ما توی دیانت ما باشد و چی بهتر از این.

نه، مسئله انتقال پایتخت و بحران تصمیم گیری: البته ممکن است برخی از مسئولان کشور یا تکنوکراتهای حاضر در حکومت دچار این نگرانی شوند که انتقال پایتخت به قم موجب می شود که تصمیمات حکومتی در اندازه ملی و جهانی گرفته نشود. من در این مورد هیچ نگرانی ندارم. به نظرم اصلا مهم نیست که در حکومت چه کسی و چطور تصمیم می گیرد. مهم این است که 35 سال است که دولت هر تصمیمی می گیرد ما به یک نتیجه دیگر می رسیم. به عبارت دیگر معمولا سیاستی که دولت اتخاذ می کند، با عملی که رخ می دهد هیچ ربطی ندارد، مثلا دولت احمدی نژاد به عنوان دولت پاکدست و عدالت گستر آمد و فاسدترین دولت شد و بیشترین شکاف طبقاتی حاصل گشت. خاتمی آمد تا توسعه فرهنگی ایجاد کند، ثبات اقتصادی به وجود آمد و هاشمی آمد رفاه بیاورد، روابط خارجی درست شد. دولت ما هر وقت روی فوتبال سرمایه گذاری کرده، ما جام قهرمانی والیبال را بردیم، این همه سرمایه گذاری برای تولید گندم کردیم، شدیم وارد کننده بزرگ جو. وقتی سیاست های دولت هیچ وقت به نتیجه نمی رسد چه فرقی می کند دولت در تهران به نتیجه نرسد یا در قم. فرقی می کند؟

ده، براساس همه این استدلال های کوبنده که مو هم اگر لای درزش برود، با انجام هر کار واجبی که بتوانیم آن را اپیلاسیون می کنیم، انتقال پایتخت به قم یک پیروزی بزرگ دیگر در راه توسعه انقلاب و کاهش هزینه های کشور و چسبیدن همیشگی دین به دولت و برعکس است. لذا بقول قمی ها حتی اگر ابریشم تان هم روی آتش است، رهایش کنید و هر چه زودتر به انتقال پایتخت به قم بچسبید که این یک بازی برد برد است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> پایتخت را به قم منتقل کنیم --- ابراهيم نبوي :: روزآنلاین
> 
> یکشنبه ۸ دى ۱۳۹۲
> 
> *پایتخت را به قم منتقل کنیم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابراهيم نبوي
> e.nabavi(at)roozonline.com
> 
> 
> سالهاست که آدمهای مختلفی به فکر انتقال پایتخت از تهران افتاده اند، معمولا کسی جرات این کار را نداشت. از نظر من انتقال پایتخت از تهران هزینه های دولت و خانوارها را به یک سوم کاهش می دهد، و در نتیجه کلی صرفه جویی در هزینه های کشور می شود، بخصوص اینکه پایتخت بخواهد به شهری مثل قم برود. من ارزیابی های فراوانی کردم که با همه محاسبات می توانم نتیجه را منتشر کنم و حاصل این که نظر اینجانب این است که پایتخت کشور از تهران به قم منتقل شود. این عمل فواید زیادی دارد که برخی از آن فواید را برایتان می نویسم:
> 
> یک،* کاهش بودجه مبارزه با بدحجابی*: *حداقل یک سوم بودجه کشور در حال حاضر صرف مبارزه با بدحجابی می شود*، معمولا هم دلیل بالا بودن این بودجه این است که نمایندگان مجلس از وقتی از شهرستان خودشان به تهران می آیند، تا وقتی عادت کنند که بالاخره تهران همین است که هست، دائم نطق پیش از دستور برای مبارزه با بدحجابی می کنند، در نتیجه هم وقت مجلس گرفته می شود، هم نیروی انتظامی تمام وقتش را برای مبارزه با بدحجابی صرف می کند، در حالی که اگر پایتخت به قم برود، کمی از وقت نیروی انتظامی می تواند صرف مبارزه با سارقین و قاتلین و قاچاقچیانی که در نیروی انتظامی نیستند، بشود. نمایندگان مجلس و اعضای دولت هم وقتی در قم باشند، بدحجاب های کمتری می بینند و لذا وقت کمتری برای سخنرانی علیه بدحجابی صرف می کنند و بودجه مبارزه با بدحجابی را می توان صرف اقدامات عمرانی و اجتماعی و اقتصادی کرد. چون در هر حال بعد از ۳۵ سال همه به این نتیجه شیرین رسیدیم که دولت هر کاری بکند و هر بودجه ای صرف کند، بدحجابی کم نمی شود، پس بگذاریم بودجه کشور موجب عمران و آبادی بشود.
> 
> دو،* کاهش بودجه دفاع از دین و مبارزه با مظاهر کفر و نفاق*: در راستای اینکه مظاهر بی دینی و کفر و نفاق همواره در تهران متمرکز بوده و چاره ای هم برای انتقال آنها به جای دیگر نیست، بهتر است دولت و مجلس و قوه قضائیه همه به قم منتقل شوند تا دیگر مسئولان کشور در پایتخت بعدی یعنی قم کمتر با مظاهر کفر و نفاق مانند اتومبیل، زن، برج های بلند مرتبه، کتاب، دانشجو و مواردی از این دست مواجه شوند. براساس آمارهایی که دقت آن معلوم نیست و در حد همین آمارهای رسمی کشور است، حداقل بیست درصد بودجه کشور برای این مصرف می شود که امت مسلمان ایران چند بار دیگر مسلمان شوند. در حالی که اگر پایتخت به قم منتقل شود، مسئولان محترم کشور دیگر نه کافی شاپ می بینند، نه مجلات و روزنامه های فاسد را ملاحظه می کنند و نه اصولا چشم شان به مظاهر کفر مثل کراوات و لباس تمیز و خانه شیک و سروصدای شبانه موسیقی که ممکن است از خانه ها بیرون بزند، نمی افتد. برای همین خودبخود حداقل بیست درصد بودجه کشور که صرف مسلمان کردن مردم می شود، صرف مسائل بهداشتی و درمانی و اقتصادی و اجتماعی می شود.
> 
> سه، کاهش هزینه ناوگان ترابری: بخش مهمی از بودجه دولتی در حال حاضر برای هماهنگی میان تهران و قم صرف می شود. تعداد زیادی از اعضای شورای نگهبان، نمایندگان مجلس شهرهای مختلف که قمی هستند، روحانیون و فرماندهان کشور یا در قم زندگی می کنند، یا قبلا زندگی می کردند یا بهتر است بعدا زندگی کنند. از همین رو، انتقال پایتخت به قم در هزینه رفت و آمد این افراد که هر سال چند نفری از آنان هم در حین رفت و آمد کشته می شوند، تاثیر داشته و باعث می شود تا هزینه ترابری دولتی که گران هست نیز کاسته شود.
> 
> چهار، *کاهش هزینه ام القرا بودن قم نسبت به تهران*: یکی از موارد مهم بودجه کشور که هم باعث افزایش هزینه کشور و هم باعث دردسر مردم تهران می شود، این است که دولت چه در هنگام رفت و آمد مسئولان در شهر تهران و چه در هنگام سفرهای خارجی بخصوص رهبران کشورهای اسلامی برای اینکه ثابت کنند ایران یک کشور اسلامی است، باید بطور دائمی چهره تهران را تغییر دهند و آن را شبیه قم کنند، در حالی که اگر پایتخت به قم برود، دیگر نیازی به این تغییرات نیست. مثلا هزینه یک جشن نیمه شعبان با شکوه یا عاشورا و تاسوعای عظیم یا اصولا راه انداختن یک راهپیمایی بزرگ برای زدن توی دهان دشمن، در شهر قم خیلی ارزانتر تمام می شود تا در شهری مثل تهران. در نتیجه به صرفه است که پایتخت به قم منتقل شود.
> 
> پنج، *کاهش هزینه های درمانی و بهداشتی*: یکی از هزینه های مهمی که به صورت واردات و تولید دارو، تاسیس و هزینه بیمارستانهای روانی، هزینه طلاق و عواقب آن، پرخاشگری، بحران های روحی و اعتیاد، مصرف انواع داروهای روانگردان و تخدیر کننده، بر بودجه خانوار و بر کل هزینه های کشور اضافه می شود، ناشی از پایتخت بودن تهران است. تصور کنید که میلیونها شهروند هر روز از مقابل وزارتخانه ها، مجلس و سایر سازمانهای حکومتی رد می شوند و با دیدن آنها به انواع بحران های روحی دچار می شوند. انتقال پایتخت به قم، می تواند حداقل شصت درصد از بیماری های روحی و روانی کشور را که بیشترین آنها در تهران است، بکاهد. البته بدیهی است که این ظلمی در حق بخشی از مردم قم خواهد بود، ولی مردم قم به دلیل عادت طولانی به مواردی شبیه این، فجایع را بهتر تحمل می کنند و تاثیر کمتری روی روح و روان آنان می گذارد.
> 
> شش، *کاهش فرار مغزها*: براساس مطالعات انجام شده، فرار مغزها معمولا در مقطع پس از کارشناسی و از دانشگاههای تهران صورت می گیرد. فرض کنید دانشجویی که تازه لیسانس خودش را دارد می گیرد، هر روز باید از جلوی وزارت کشور یا مجلس یا دادستانی رد بشود، طبیعی است که در اولین فرصت سعی می کند از ایران برود، در حالی که اگر این دانشجو با سازمانهای دولتی مواجه نشود، انگیزه کمتری برای فرار مغزها خواهد داشت و کشور از نظر نیروی انسانی کمتر دچار آسیب و تلفات می شود.
> 
> هفت،* انتقال صدا و سیما به قم*: با توجه به اینکه سیاست پانزده سال گذشته صدا و سیما بر این فرض استوار است که مردم ایران همان ده درصدی هستند که در ولایت ذوب شده یا جزو مجانین الهی هستند و اکثریت بزرگی از مردم ایران هم یا از ماهواره های فرنگی استفاده می کنند و یا از اینترنت، بنابراین انتقال کل صدا و سیما اولا این فایده را دارد که از حضور اکثر چهره های مبلغ که در قم زندگی می کنند، یا اگر در قم زندگی کنند خیلی زندگی بهتری خواهند داشت، استفاده بهتری شود. لذا انتقال صدا و سیما به قم نتیجه بسیار نیکوئی خواهد داشت، هم موجب افزایش سطح کیفیت برنامه های دینی شده و هم فاصله میان مخاطبان و فرستنده برنامه کم می شود.
> 
> هشت، نزدیکی دین و دولت: یکی از نگرانی های اصلی مسئولین امر این است که خدای ناکرده زبانم لال با شهریگری و مظاهر مدرن زندگی وضعیتی که در مشروطه اتفاق افتاد که ما هنوز نمی دانیم چی بود، تکرار شود. از طرفی بسیاری از مسئولان نگرانند که نکند بلایی که سر گورباچف آمد در ایران تکرار شود، در هر دو حالت حکومت از افزایش سطح سکولاریزاسیون که ما نمی دانیم چیست، *منتهی می دانیم خیلی چیز بدی است*، نگرانند. در همین راستا انتقال پایتخت به قم باعث می شود که سیاست ما نه تنها مثل دیانت ما باشد، بلکه اصلا سیاست ما توی دیانت ما باشد و چی بهتر از این.
> 
> نه، مسئله انتقال پایتخت و بحران تصمیم گیری: البته ممکن است برخی از مسئولان کشور یا تکنوکراتهای حاضر در حکومت دچار این نگرانی شوند که انتقال پایتخت به قم موجب می شود که تصمیمات حکومتی در اندازه ملی و جهانی گرفته نشود. من در این مورد هیچ نگرانی ندارم. به نظرم اصلا مهم نیست که در حکومت چه کسی و چطور تصمیم می گیرد. مهم این است که 35 سال است که دولت هر تصمیمی می گیرد ما به یک نتیجه دیگر می رسیم. به عبارت دیگر معمولا سیاستی که دولت اتخاذ می کند، با عملی که رخ می دهد هیچ ربطی ندارد، مثلا دولت احمدی نژاد به عنوان دولت پاکدست و عدالت گستر آمد و فاسدترین دولت شد و بیشترین شکاف طبقاتی حاصل گشت. خاتمی آمد تا توسعه فرهنگی ایجاد کند، ثبات اقتصادی به وجود آمد و هاشمی آمد رفاه بیاورد، روابط خارجی درست شد. دولت ما هر وقت روی فوتبال سرمایه گذاری کرده، ما جام قهرمانی والیبال را بردیم، این همه سرمایه گذاری برای تولید گندم کردیم، شدیم وارد کننده بزرگ جو. وقتی سیاست های دولت هیچ وقت به نتیجه نمی رسد چه فرقی می کند دولت در تهران به نتیجه نرسد یا در قم. فرقی می کند؟
> 
> ده، براساس همه این استدلال های کوبنده که مو هم اگر لای درزش برود، با انجام هر کار واجبی که بتوانیم آن را اپیلاسیون می کنیم، انتقال پایتخت به قم یک پیروزی بزرگ دیگر در راه توسعه انقلاب و کاهش هزینه های کشور و چسبیدن همیشگی دین به دولت و برعکس است. لذا بقول قمی ها حتی اگر ابریشم تان هم روی آتش است، رهایش کنید و هر چه زودتر به انتقال پایتخت به قم بچسبید که این یک بازی برد برد است.



rmi5 , You made my day 

بهتره پایتخت رو انتقال بدن بهشت زهرا تا هرچی ادم دزد و بی کفایت تو این نظامه با هم دفن بشن .


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> پایتخت را به قم منتقل کنیم --- ابراهيم نبوي :: روزآنلاین
> 
> یکشنبه ۸ دى ۱۳۹۲
> 
> *پایتخت را به قم منتقل کنیم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابراهيم نبوي
> e.nabavi(at)roozonline.com
> 
> 
> سالهاست که آدمهای مختلفی به فکر انتقال پایتخت از تهران افتاده اند، معمولا کسی جرات این کار را نداشت. از نظر من انتقال پایتخت از تهران هزینه های دولت و خانوارها را به یک سوم کاهش می دهد، و در نتیجه کلی صرفه جویی در هزینه های کشور می شود، بخصوص اینکه پایتخت بخواهد به شهری مثل قم برود. من ارزیابی های فراوانی کردم که با همه محاسبات می توانم نتیجه را منتشر کنم و حاصل این که نظر اینجانب این است که پایتخت کشور از تهران به قم منتقل شود. این عمل فواید زیادی دارد که برخی از آن فواید را برایتان می نویسم:
> 
> یک، کاهش بودجه مبارزه با بدحجابی: حداقل یک سوم بودجه کشور در حال حاضر صرف مبارزه با بدحجابی می شود، معمولا هم دلیل بالا بودن این بودجه این است که نمایندگان مجلس از وقتی از شهرستان خودشان به تهران می آیند، تا وقتی عادت کنند که بالاخره تهران همین است که هست، دائم نطق پیش از دستور برای مبارزه با بدحجابی می کنند، در نتیجه هم وقت مجلس گرفته می شود، هم نیروی انتظامی تمام وقتش را برای مبارزه با بدحجابی صرف می کند، در حالی که اگر پایتخت به قم برود، کمی از وقت نیروی انتظامی می تواند صرف مبارزه با سارقین و قاتلین و قاچاقچیانی که در نیروی انتظامی نیستند، بشود. نمایندگان مجلس و اعضای دولت هم وقتی در قم باشند، بدحجاب های کمتری می بینند و لذا وقت کمتری برای سخنرانی علیه بدحجابی صرف می کنند و بودجه مبارزه با بدحجابی را می توان صرف اقدامات عمرانی و اجتماعی و اقتصادی کرد. چون در هر حال بعد از ۳۵ سال همه به این نتیجه شیرین رسیدیم که دولت هر کاری بکند و هر بودجه ای صرف کند، بدحجابی کم نمی شود، پس بگذاریم بودجه کشور موجب عمران و آبادی بشود.
> 
> دو، کاهش بودجه دفاع از دین و مبارزه با مظاهر کفر و نفاق: در راستای اینکه مظاهر بی دینی و کفر و نفاق همواره در تهران متمرکز بوده و چاره ای هم برای انتقال آنها به جای دیگر نیست، بهتر است دولت و مجلس و قوه قضائیه همه به قم منتقل شوند تا دیگر مسئولان کشور در پایتخت بعدی یعنی قم کمتر با مظاهر کفر و نفاق مانند اتومبیل، زن، برج های بلند مرتبه، کتاب، دانشجو و مواردی از این دست مواجه شوند. براساس آمارهایی که دقت آن معلوم نیست و در حد همین آمارهای رسمی کشور است، حداقل بیست درصد بودجه کشور برای این مصرف می شود که امت مسلمان ایران چند بار دیگر مسلمان شوند. در حالی که اگر پایتخت به قم منتقل شود، مسئولان محترم کشور دیگر نه کافی شاپ می بینند، نه مجلات و روزنامه های فاسد را ملاحظه می کنند و نه اصولا چشم شان به مظاهر کفر مثل کراوات و لباس تمیز و خانه شیک و سروصدای شبانه موسیقی که ممکن است از خانه ها بیرون بزند، نمی افتد. برای همین خودبخود حداقل بیست درصد بودجه کشور که صرف مسلمان کردن مردم می شود، صرف مسائل بهداشتی و درمانی و اقتصادی و اجتماعی می شود.
> 
> سه، کاهش هزینه ناوگان ترابری: بخش مهمی از بودجه دولتی در حال حاضر برای هماهنگی میان تهران و قم صرف می شود. تعداد زیادی از اعضای شورای نگهبان، نمایندگان مجلس شهرهای مختلف که قمی هستند، روحانیون و فرماندهان کشور یا در قم زندگی می کنند، یا قبلا زندگی می کردند یا بهتر است بعدا زندگی کنند. از همین رو، انتقال پایتخت به قم در هزینه رفت و آمد این افراد که هر سال چند نفری از آنان هم در حین رفت و آمد کشته می شوند، تاثیر داشته و باعث می شود تا هزینه ترابری دولتی که گران هست نیز کاسته شود.
> 
> چهار، کاهش هزینه ام القرا بودن قم نسبت به تهران: یکی از موارد مهم بودجه کشور که هم باعث افزایش هزینه کشور و هم باعث دردسر مردم تهران می شود، این است که دولت چه در هنگام رفت و آمد مسئولان در شهر تهران و چه در هنگام سفرهای خارجی بخصوص رهبران کشورهای اسلامی برای اینکه ثابت کنند ایران یک کشور اسلامی است، باید بطور دائمی چهره تهران را تغییر دهند و آن را شبیه قم کنند، در حالی که اگر پایتخت به قم برود، دیگر نیازی به این تغییرات نیست. مثلا هزینه یک جشن نیمه شعبان با شکوه یا عاشورا و تاسوعای عظیم یا اصولا راه انداختن یک راهپیمایی بزرگ برای زدن توی دهان دشمن، در شهر قم خیلی ارزانتر تمام می شود تا در شهری مثل تهران. در نتیجه به صرفه است که پایتخت به قم منتقل شود.
> 
> پنج، کاهش هزینه های درمانی و بهداشتی: یکی از هزینه های مهمی که به صورت واردات و تولید دارو، تاسیس و هزینه بیمارستانهای روانی، هزینه طلاق و عواقب آن، پرخاشگری، بحران های روحی و اعتیاد، مصرف انواع داروهای روانگردان و تخدیر کننده، بر بودجه خانوار و بر کل هزینه های کشور اضافه می شود، ناشی از پایتخت بودن تهران است. تصور کنید که میلیونها شهروند هر روز از مقابل وزارتخانه ها، مجلس و سایر سازمانهای حکومتی رد می شوند و با دیدن آنها به انواع بحران های روحی دچار می شوند. انتقال پایتخت به قم، می تواند حداقل شصت درصد از بیماری های روحی و روانی کشور را که بیشترین آنها در تهران است، بکاهد. البته بدیهی است که این ظلمی در حق بخشی از مردم قم خواهد بود، ولی مردم قم به دلیل عادت طولانی به مواردی شبیه این، فجایع را بهتر تحمل می کنند و تاثیر کمتری روی روح و روان آنان می گذارد.
> 
> شش، کاهش فرار مغزها: براساس مطالعات انجام شده، فرار مغزها معمولا در مقطع پس از کارشناسی و از دانشگاههای تهران صورت می گیرد. فرض کنید دانشجویی که تازه لیسانس خودش را دارد می گیرد، هر روز باید از جلوی وزارت کشور یا مجلس یا دادستانی رد بشود، طبیعی است که در اولین فرصت سعی می کند از ایران برود، در حالی که اگر این دانشجو با سازمانهای دولتی مواجه نشود، انگیزه کمتری برای فرار مغزها خواهد داشت و کشور از نظر نیروی انسانی کمتر دچار آسیب و تلفات می شود.
> 
> هفت، انتقال صدا و سیما به قم: با توجه به اینکه سیاست پانزده سال گذشته صدا و سیما بر این فرض استوار است که مردم ایران همان ده درصدی هستند که در ولایت ذوب شده یا جزو مجانین الهی هستند و اکثریت بزرگی از مردم ایران هم یا از ماهواره های فرنگی استفاده می کنند و یا از اینترنت، بنابراین انتقال کل صدا و سیما اولا این فایده را دارد که از حضور اکثر چهره های مبلغ که در قم زندگی می کنند، یا اگر در قم زندگی کنند خیلی زندگی بهتری خواهند داشت، استفاده بهتری شود. لذا انتقال صدا و سیما به قم نتیجه بسیار نیکوئی خواهد داشت، هم موجب افزایش سطح کیفیت برنامه های دینی شده و هم فاصله میان مخاطبان و فرستنده برنامه کم می شود.
> 
> هشت، نزدیکی دین و دولت: یکی از نگرانی های اصلی مسئولین امر این است که خدای ناکرده زبانم لال با شهریگری و مظاهر مدرن زندگی وضعیتی که در مشروطه اتفاق افتاد که ما هنوز نمی دانیم چی بود، تکرار شود. از طرفی بسیاری از مسئولان نگرانند که نکند بلایی که سر گورباچف آمد در ایران تکرار شود، در هر دو حالت حکومت از افزایش سطح سکولاریزاسیون که ما نمی دانیم چیست، منتهی می دانیم خیلی چیز بدی است، نگرانند. در همین راستا انتقال پایتخت به قم باعث می شود که سیاست ما نه تنها مثل دیانت ما باشد، بلکه اصلا سیاست ما توی دیانت ما باشد و چی بهتر از این.
> 
> نه، مسئله انتقال پایتخت و بحران تصمیم گیری: البته ممکن است برخی از مسئولان کشور یا تکنوکراتهای حاضر در حکومت دچار این نگرانی شوند که انتقال پایتخت به قم موجب می شود که تصمیمات حکومتی در اندازه ملی و جهانی گرفته نشود. من در این مورد هیچ نگرانی ندارم. به نظرم اصلا مهم نیست که در حکومت چه کسی و چطور تصمیم می گیرد. مهم این است که 35 سال است که دولت هر تصمیمی می گیرد ما به یک نتیجه دیگر می رسیم. به عبارت دیگر معمولا سیاستی که دولت اتخاذ می کند، با عملی که رخ می دهد هیچ ربطی ندارد، مثلا دولت احمدی نژاد به عنوان دولت پاکدست و عدالت گستر آمد و فاسدترین دولت شد و بیشترین شکاف طبقاتی حاصل گشت. خاتمی آمد تا توسعه فرهنگی ایجاد کند، ثبات اقتصادی به وجود آمد و هاشمی آمد رفاه بیاورد، روابط خارجی درست شد. دولت ما هر وقت روی فوتبال سرمایه گذاری کرده، ما جام قهرمانی والیبال را بردیم، این همه سرمایه گذاری برای تولید گندم کردیم، شدیم وارد کننده بزرگ جو. وقتی سیاست های دولت هیچ وقت به نتیجه نمی رسد چه فرقی می کند دولت در تهران به نتیجه نرسد یا در قم. فرقی می کند؟
> 
> ده، براساس همه این استدلال های کوبنده که مو هم اگر لای درزش برود، با انجام هر کار واجبی که بتوانیم آن را اپیلاسیون می کنیم، انتقال پایتخت به قم یک پیروزی بزرگ دیگر در راه توسعه انقلاب و کاهش هزینه های کشور و چسبیدن همیشگی دین به دولت و برعکس است. لذا بقول قمی ها حتی اگر ابریشم تان هم روی آتش است، رهایش کنید و هر چه زودتر به انتقال پایتخت به قم بچسبید که این یک بازی برد برد است.


loooooooooooooooooool 
spot on


----------



## rmi5

@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮خاورمیانه و مشکل مرزهایی که با خط‌کش ترسیم شده‌اند‬
*خاورمیانه و مشکل مرزهایی که با خط‌کش ترسیم شده‌اند*
طارق عثمان

مجری برنامه ساخت جهان عرب مدرن




نقشه سری اولیه سایکس- پیکو در سال ۱۹۱۶: طبق این نقشه منطقه "A" به فرانسه می‌رسید و منطقه "B" سهم بریتانیا می‌شد



نقشه‌ای که در دهه دوم قرن بیستم با مداد ترسیم شده، جاه‌طلبی – و سبک‌سری – طرح ۱۰۰ سال پیش بریتانیا و فرانسه را نشان می‌دهد که یکی از عوامل تأثیرگذار در تشکیل خاورمیانه امروزی است.

*موافقت‌نامه سایکس- پیکو چه بود؟*

موافقت‌نامه سایکس- پیکو توافقی سری میان بریتانیای کبیر و فرانسه بود که در ماه مه ۱۹۱۶ در خلال جنگ جهانی اول و با رضایت روسیه برای تقسیم امپراتوری عثمانی منعقد شد
این توافق‌نامه به تقسیم سوریه، عراق، لبنان و فلسطین میان فرانسه و بریتانیا منجر شد. این مناطق قبل از آن تحت کنترل ترک‌ها بودند. این توافق‌نامه نامش را از سر مارک سایکس بریتانیایی و ژرژ پیکوی فرانسوی گرفته است
با خطوط مستقیم می‌توان مرزهایی بدون پیچیدگی کشید. به احتمال قوی به‌همین دلیل بود که مارک سایکس (نماینده دولت بریتانیا) و فرانسوا ژرژ- پیکو (نماینده دولت فرانسه) در سال ۱۹۱۶ بر سر نقشه‌ای با خطوط مستقیم به توافق رسیدند.

سایکس و پیکو نمونه "مردان عصر امپراتوری" بودند. هر دو از اشراف بودند و در دستگاه امپراتوری پرورش یافته بودند. مهم‌تر از همه اینکه اعتقاد داشتند که مردم منطقه تحت حکومت امپراتوری‌های اروپایی زندگی بهتری خواهند داشت. هر دوی آنها هم از نزدیک با خاورمیانه آشنایی داشتند. این‌دو در آشوب ناشی وقوع جنگ جهانی اول با شتاب‌زدگی بر سر تقسیم منطقه به توافق رسیدند، ولی پایه‌ها و پیامدهای این توافق تا به امروز بر این منطقه تأثیرگذار بوده است. خطوط مستقیمی که سایکس و پیکو ترسیم کردند در نیمه اول قرن بیستم برای بریتانیا و فرانسه بسیار مفید بودند، اما تأثیرشان در مردم منطقه کاملا متفاوت بود.





مارک سایکس در جلسه‌ای که در دفتر نخست وزیر برگزار شد، با اشاره به نقشه به نخست وزیر گفت: "مایلم از حرف "e" در نام Acre (عکا) تا حرف "k" در نام Kirkuk (کرکوک) خطی بکشم."

نقشه مورد توافق این دو مرد سرزمین‌هایی که از اوایل قرن شانزدهم تحت حکومت امپراتوری عثمانی بود را میان دو کشور جدید تقسیم کرد و این دو مخلوق سیاسی را به دو حوزه نفوذ تقلیل داد:


عراق، اردن شرقی و فلسطین تحت نفوذ بریتانیا
سوریه و لبنان تحت نفوذ فرانسه
ترسیم مرزهای کشورهای عرب شمال آفریقا در شرح وظایف سایکس و پیکو نبود، اما آن منطقه هم به دو حوزه نفوذ مجزا تقسیم شده بود. مصر تحت نفوذ بریتانیا بود و فرانسه بر مغرب (متشکل از تونس، الجزایر و مراکش) مسلط بود.

*توافقی پنهانی*
اما نظم ژئوپلیتیک ناشی از توافق سایکس- پیکو ۳ مشکل به‌وجود آورد. اول اینکه این طرح در خفا و بدون اطلاع اعراب تهیه شده بود و وعده اصلی بریتانیا به آنها در دهه ۱۹۱۰ را نادیده می‌گرفت؛ بریتانیا به اعراب قول داده بود که اگر علیه عثمانی‌ها سر به شورش بردارند، با سقوط این امپراتوری به استقلال خواهند رسید.

بعد از اینکه وعده استقلال بعد از جنگ جهانی اول محقق نشد، و قدرت‌های استعماری در دهه‌های ۱۹۲۰، ۱۹۳۰ و ۱۹۴۰ به اعمال نفوذ شدید بر جهان عرب ادامه دادند، محور سیاست در جهان عرب (شمال آفریقا و شرق دریای مدیترانه) تدریجا از ایجاد نظام‌های حکومتی مشروطه لیبرال (نظیر آنچه مصر، سوریه و عراق در دهه‌های نخست قرن بیستم تجربه کردند) به‌سوی ملی‌گرایی بی‌محابا تغییر جهت داد.





هدف این نوع ملی‌گرایی بیرون راندن استعمارگران و نظام‌های حاکم متکی به آنان بود. این یکی از عوامل اصلی رشد حکومت‌های نظامی است که از دهه ۱۹۵۰ تا قیام‌های عربی سال ۲۰۱۱ بر بسیاری از کشورهای عربی حاکم بودند.

*خطوط قبیله‌ای*
مسأله دوم در گرایش طرفین به ترسیم خطوط مستقیم ریشه داشت.

سایکس و پیکو قصد داشتند منطقه شام را بر اساس ملاحظات فرقه‌ای تقسیم کنند:


لبنان قرار بود به مأمنی برای مسیحیان (به‌خصوص مارونی‌ها) و دروزی‌ها تبدیل شود
فلسطین قرار بود جمعیت یهودی قابل توجهی را در خود جای دهد
دره بقاع در مرز میان دو کشور عملا به مسلمانان شیعه واگذار می‌شد
سوریه هم بزرگ‌ترین جمعیت سنی منطقه را در خود جای می‌داد
جغرافیا هم به کمکشان آمد. از زمان پایان جنگ‌های صلیبی تا موقع باز شدن پای قدرت‌های اروپایی به منطقه در قرن نوزدهم، با وجود فرهنگ و پیشینه بازرگانی سرزنده این منطقه، فرقه‌های مختلف عملا جدا از هم زندگی می‌کردند. اما ایده پشت توافق سایکس- پیکو عملا محقق نشد. مرزهای جدید با وجوه تمایز فرقه‌ای، قبیله‌ای یا قومی موجود در منطقه همخوانی نداشتند.

این تفاوت‌ها ابتدا تحت‌الشعاع تلاش اعراب برای بیرون راندن قدرت‌های اروپایی قرار گرفت، و بعد هم موج قدرتمند ملی‌گرایی عربی آنها را به حاشیه راند.

*بی‌رحمی*
از اواخر دهه ۱۹۵۰ تا اواخر دهه ۱۹۷۰، به‌خصوص در دوران اوج قدرت جمال عبدالناصر در مصر (از پایان بحران سوئز در سال ۱۹۵۶ تا پایان دهه ۱۹۶۰)، ملی‌گرایی عربی باعث تقویت این ایده می‌شد که اتحاد جهان عرب باعث کمرنگ شدن اختلافات اجتماعی- جمعیتی میان مردمان این کشورها خواهد شد. در دهه‌های ۱۹۸۰ و ۱۹۹۰ مردان قدرتمند جهان عرب، نظیر حافظ اسد و صدام حسین در شام و سرهنگ معمر قذافی در شمال آفریقا، این اختلافات را مهار می‌کردند و این کار معمولا با بی‌رحمی و خشونت شدیدی همراه بود. اما تنش‌ها و مطالبات ناشی از این تفاوت‌ها هیچگاه از بین نرفت، و یا کمرنگ نشد. با پایان کار تدریجی این مردان قدرتمند، بعضی از جمهوری‌های عربی تدریجا به حکومت‌هایی موروثی تحت کنترل گروه‌های کوچک منافع اقتصادی تبدیل شدند. قیام‌های اخیر در سال ۲۰۱۱ هم برخی از این حکومت‌ها را سرنگون کرد. این عوامل باعث شد که با نمایان شدن شکاف‌هایی در این کشورها، اختلافات و سرخوردگی‌های قدیمی و امیدهایی که برای چند دهه بر آنها سرپوش گذاشته شده بود، سر باز کنند.

*تکاپوی هویتی*




نگاهی به مرز خاکی میان لبنان و سوریه

مشکل سوم این بود که نظام‌های حکومتی که بعد از جنگ جهانی اول ایجاد شده بود، ناتوانی اعراب در پرداختن به دوراهی مهمی را که آنها در یک قرن و نیم اخیر با آن روبرو بوده اند، تشدید می‌کرد: تکاپوی هویتی میان از یک‌سو، ملی‌گرایی و سکولاریسم، و از سوی دیگر اسلامگرایی (و در برخی موارد گرایش‌های بنیادگرایانه مسیحی).

بنیان‌گذاران عصر لیبرال جهان عرب (از اواخر قرن نوزدهم تا دهه ۱۹۴۰) نهادهای حکومتی ایجاد کردند (مثلا قانون اساسی سکولار تونس در سال ۱۸۶۱ و آغاز لیبرال دموکراسی در مصر در فاصله بین دو جنگ جهانی)، و گفتمانی را رواج دادند که مورد حمایت بسیاری از گروه‌های اجتماعی – به‌خصوص طبقات متوسط – قرار گرفت، اما در پیوند دادن زهد، محافظه‌کاری و چارچوب مذهبی این جوامع با برنامه‌های مدرنیزاسیون اجتماعی جاه‌طلبانه مورد نظرشان ناکام ماندند.

با وجود پیشرفت‌های قابل توجه این کشورها در فرآیند صنعتی شدن، نابرابری شدید طبقات فرادست و متوسط با اکثریت بزرگی از مردم ادامه یافت. چهره‌های قدرتمند ملی‌گرایی عربی با برخورداری از حمایت فراوان از گفتمان متفاوتی دفاع می‌کردند (گفتمانی سوسیالیستی و بعضا میلیتاریستی)، اما این کار به قیمت محدود شدن آزادی‌های مدنی و سیاسی انجام شد. جهان عرب در چهار دهه گذشته شاهد هیچ‌گونه پروژه ملی یا تلاش جدی برای مواجهه با تضادهای موجود در بافت اجتماعی خود نبوده است.

*نسل جدید*




امضای فرانسوا ژرژ- پیکو و مارک سایکس پای نقشه اصلی که حالا در آرشیو ملی بریتانیا نگهداری می‌شود

ساختار حکومت مستعد بروز انفجار بود و تغییرات جمعیتی کلید آغاز این فرآیند را زد. در چهار دهه گذشته جمعیت جهان عرب دو برابر شده و به ۳۳۰ میلیون نفر رسیده است که دو سوم این عده کمتر از ۳۵ سال دارند.

این نسل مشکلات اجتماعی- اقتصادی و سیاسی حادی را به ارث برده است، و با اینکه نقشی در شکل‌گیری این مشکلات نداشته، باید با عواقب آنها – از کیفیت آموزش، فرصت‌های شغلی و دورنمای اقتصادی گرفته، تا امید به آینده – زندگی کند. موج قیام‌های عربی که در سال ۲۰۱۱ آغاز شد، در بطن خود در واقع تلاش این نسل برای تغییر پیامدهای نظام‌های حکومتی است که بعد از جنگ جهانی اول برپا شده اند. این تغییر و تحول جاری نوید از راه رسیدن نسلی را می‌دهد که آینده‌ای بهتر را می‌جوید، و در عین حال خطر تداوم موجی از آشوب و هرج و مرج را در خود دارد که می‌تواند منطقه را برای سال‌ها در خود غرق کند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Bacheha man bargashtam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> Bacheha man bargashtam.


welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

I don't know how much should we be mocked by foreigners only because of some ultra religious uneducated idiots.
An example:
Saudi King allocated new sum of 250 billion dollars to sabotage in Iraq in 2012
An idiot who does not know what is the meaning of billion, made all of us look like stupids.
just look at other members comments. Everyone is laughing at us.

Another one of them has made a new thread for 10th time for something that has not even been launched, let alone be successful. No need to mention other epic f***ing threads about Qaher, ... in which a famous military website used his post in this section and laughed at Iran in the world.

No offense, but, Seriously, when this $hit is going to be stopped?

If really any god and paradise exists, we, all Iranians, should be entitled to heaven since we have already been tortured and punished for all of our sins 1000,000 times by these uneducated stupids.

at Iranian mod, @Serpentine , I know you have no moderation permission in Middle East section, but why do you let them open threads in Iran section about some stuff that are not officially successfully launched and announced? Aren't all of these shames enough for all of us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Falon said:


> Bacheha man bargashtam.


kheyli khosh oomadi pesar khale, safa avordi.


----------



## Falon

Islam shall be the winner said:


> kheyli khosh oomadi pesar khale, safa avordi.


Salam. Khodet ba safaei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> If really any god and paradise exist, we, all Iranian, should be entitled to heaven since we have already tortured and punished for all of our sins 1000,000 times by these uneducated stupids.


seriously man, I can't resist laughing, God bless you bro, God bless you.


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> If really any god and paradise exist, we, all Iranian, should be entitled to heaven since we have already tortured and punished for all of our sins 1000,000 times by these uneducated stupids.



Look what the jewish people got after WW2, maybe there really is something at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Falon

rmi5 said:


> I don't know how much should we be mocked by foreigners only because of some ultra religious uneducated idiots.
> An example:
> Saudi King allocated new sum of 250 billion dollars to sabotage in Iraq in 2012
> An idiot who does not know what is the meaning of billion, made all of us look like stupids.
> just look at other members comments. Everyone is laughing at us.
> 
> Another one of them has made a new thread for 10th time for something that has not even been launched, let alone be successful. No need to mention other epic f***ing threads about Qaher, ... in which a famous military website used his post in this section and laughed at Iran in the world.
> 
> No offense, but, Seriously, when this $hit is going to be stopped?
> 
> If really any god and paradise exist, we, all Iranian, should be entitled to heaven since we have already tortured and punished for all of our sins 1000,000 times by these uneducated stupids.
> 
> at Iranian mod, @Serpentine , I know you have no moderation permission in Middle East section, but why do you let them open threads in Iran section about some stuff that are not officially successfully launched and announced? Isn't all these shames enough for all of us?



Dont bother bro. Not worth the headaches


----------



## Serpentine

@Falon: If you want to get banned in a day, go on and insult others, you just came back and you have already started bad mouthing. Behave.



rmi5 said:


> times by these uneducated stupids.
> 
> at Iranian mod, @Serpentine , I know you have no moderation permission in Middle East section, but why do you let them open threads in Iran section about some stuff that are not officially successfully launched and announced? Aren't all of these shames enough for all of us?



any unofficial achievement thread will be deleted or moved from now on, if you mean any specific thread, please mention it here and I'll do it if it's possible.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> any unofficial achievement thread will be deleted or moved from now on, if you mean any specific thread, please mention it here and I'll do it if it's possible.



Thank you.
Albatteh yeki baayad hamoun masoulin ra ham begire ke enghadr chert va pert vel nadan 
dar har sourat, in Sharif Sat, baraaye baar e 100 om e ke post shode, alaan dobaare 2 ta topic e jadid ham azash zadan:
Iran plans to send satellite into space early February
Iran plans satellite launch in February



@Serpentine @Falon
Ghaziye ye shoma 2 ta chiye ke ba ham moshkel daarid? Age iraad nadaareh, mishe ye kam tozih bedid ke bebinim ghaziye chiye?


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Falon
> Ghaziye ye shoma 2 ta chiye ke ba ham moshkel daarid? Age iraad nadaareh, mishe ye kam tozih bedid ke bebinim ghaziye chiye?



man na ba in shakhs na ba hichkase dige hich moshkeli nadaram, vali chandin bar be dalile bad tarin tohin ha be kheili az member ha tavasote man va baghie mod ha ban shode va hala kineie shakhsi gerefte.

vaghte man kheili ba arzesh tar az inhast ke dargire in bache bazia besham, vali ta vaghti ke be in ravie edame bede, man ham hamchenan karam ro edame midam, hala mikhad 10 ta fake account besaze ya 10000000 ta.


@Falon : mituni haminjuri edame bedi, man moshkele shakhsi ba to nadaram, vali ba in ravie, vaziaat be hamin menval khahad bud.


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine @Falon
Guys, Pas lotfan dige ghaziye ra kesh nadid


----------



## Falon

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Falon
> Ghaziye ye shoma 2 ta chiye ke ba ham moshkel daarid? Age iraad nadaareh, mishe ye kam tozih bedid ke bebinim ghaziye chiye?



Man az rooze aval ke inja boodam saayi kardam az Keshvaram Iran va mardomesh defa konam. Az hamoon rooz ham man badtarin fohsh ha ro va bi ehterami ha ro be keshvaremoon didam az suye ****-ha, Arab-ha va baghiye. Delemoon khosh ke yek moderator Irooni darim looool.

Martike be jaye inke dahane in zedde-irani ha ro bebande shoroo mikone be ban kardan va post delete kardane memberhaye Irani. Hamin poste ghablimo dobare in yaroo pak kard.

@Serpentine, bishin binim nefle, to kheyli koochiktar az oon harfayi hasti ke man TO ro bekham kine shakhsim bekonam looooool. Man to ro yek shakhse bi orze vatanforoush midoonam. Hamin o bas


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> Man az rooze aval ke inja boodam saayi kardam az Keshvaram Iran va mardomesh defa konam. Az hamoon rooz ham man badtarin fohsh ha ro va bi ehterami ha ro be keshvaremoon didam az suye ****-ha, Arab-ha va baghiye. Delemoon khosh ke yek moderator Irooni darim looool.
> 
> Martike be jaye inke dahane in zedde-irani ha ro bebande shoroo mikone be ban kardan va post delete kardane memberhaye Irani. Hamin poste ghablimo dobare in yaroo pak kard.
> 
> @Serpentine, bishin binim nefle, to kheyli koochiktar az oon harfayi hasti ke man TO ro bekham kine shakhsim bekonam looooool. Man to ro yek shakhse bi orze vatanforoush midoonam. Hamin o bas



Agha koutaah biyaayd. Shoma 2 ta ke ettefaaghan az nazar e fekri ta haddi ham be ham nazdik hastid. vel konid da'vaa ra


----------



## Falon

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Falon
> Guys, Pas lotfan dige ghaziye ra kesh nadid


Nemidoonam shoma ghablan inja boodi ya na vali be nazare man in yaroo khianat karde be Iran.

Akhe mardak (serpentine) ya moderator hasti o az manafe melli ma defa mikoni, ya begoo nistam khodet ro va ma ro rahat kon.

Ta key mikhay khale zanak bazi dar biari ?



rmi5 said:


> Agha koutaah biyaayd. Shoma 2 ta ke ettefaaghan az nazar e fekri ta haddi ham be ham nazdik hastid. vel konid da'vaa ra


Harfe shoma doroste dooste aziz. Vali be ghole maroof ''There is a history behind this'' va shoma kamelan dar jaryan nisti.

Agar man ro yek doost midooni pas ghabool kon ke man harfe ghalati nemizanam dar in mored


----------



## Serpentine

Falon said:


> Martike be jaye inke dahane in zedde-irani ha ro bebande shoroo mikone be ban kardan va post delete kardane memberhaye Irani. Hamin poste ghablimo dobare in yaroo pak kard.
> 
> @Serpentine, bishin binim nefle, to kheyli koochiktar az oon harfayi hasti ke man TO ro bekham kine shakhsim bekonam looooool. Man to ro yek shakhse bi orze vatanforoush midoonam. Hamin o bas



rastesh aslan baraie man mohem nist ke chi fekr mikoni darbareie man.

mituni be ghavanine site ehteram bezari, ba baghie mesle ensan sohbat koni va inja post bezari va mituni in ravand ro edame bedi va dar chand saat ban beshi.

be khatere tohin hat be khodam ham behet infraction nemidam, chon avalan baram kuchektarin ahamiati nadare, sanian baraie inke nagi talafisho saret dar ovordam.
vali agar be har karbare digei tohin koni kheili sarii ban khahi shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> Nemidoonam shoma ghablan inja boodi ya na vali be nazare man in yaroo khianat karde be Iran.
> 
> Akhe mardak (serpentine) ya moderator hasti o az manafe melli ma defa mikoni, ya begoo nistam khodet ro va ma ro rahat kon.
> 
> Ta key mikhay khale zanak bazi dar biari ?


@Serpentine @Falon 
Na, man ghablan inja naboudam. hamin ID, ID ye avval va aakhar e man tou in forum hast 
Anyway, serpentine sa'y mikone hamishe moderate bashe, ghablan ham man baahaash sohbat kardam ke chera mesle Neptune, mod e Turkiye nist. vali khob in raveshi hast ke serpentine behesh e'teghaad daareh. dar mored e gheyr e Iraniha ham, ba'zi vaght ha, kerm az khod e ba'zi Irani ha ham hast. Az vaghti ham ke man injaam, chand vaghti ham hast ke dige gheyr e irani kheyli inja bemipeleke. gar che man ba sakht giri ye bishtar touye in section movaafegham vali shoma ham ba'zi vaght ha, kheyli be serpentine gir midi  dar kol, mitounid ba ham kenaar biyaayd. ham digaro enghadr aziyat nakonid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

Serpentine said:


> rastesh aslan baraie man mohem nist ke chi fekr mikoni darbareie man.
> 
> mituni be ghavanine site ehteram bezari, ba baghie mesle ensan sohbat koni va inja post bezari va mituni in ravand ro edame bedi va dar chand saat ban beshi.
> 
> be khatere tohin hat be khodam ham behet infraction nemidam, chon avalan baram kuchektarin ahamiati nadare, sanian baraie inke nagi talafisho saret dar ovordam.
> vali agar be har karbare digei tohin koni kheili sarii ban khahi shod.


Jam kon kase koozato, baraye man salite bazi dar nayar. MARDAK, TO BOODI ke mano ban kardi mogheyi ke az Iran dashtam defa mikardam. TO, ARE, KHODE TO LAJAN MANO CHANDIN BAR BAN KARDI chonke be ghole khodet ''Fahashi karde boodam''

Agar to yek kami sharafo ensaniat dashti motevaje mishodi ke posthaye man moghabele trollhaye Tork o Arab o gheyre dar balance bood.
Agar yek membere Pakestani ya har koofto zahre mari dige mesle man barkhord mikard, etefaghan na oon moderatore commentasho delete nemikardo o banesh nemikard balke oon tarafe digar ro dahaneshoono service mikard.

Bale, vaghti ke az bachegi ba dorough o kalak bazi bozorg beshi hamin mishe dige. TA HAMIN ALANAM, dari enkar mikoni. Ta hamin alanam taghsir ro gardane man mindazi. Ta mogheyi ke man inja hastam, dar in website (ke fekr nemikonam moondanam toolani beshe)man kherre vatanforousha va zedde-irani ha ro migiram.

Are.



rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Falon
> Na, man ghablan inja naboudam. hamin ID, ID ye avval va aakhar e man tou in forum hast
> Anyway, serpentine sa'y mikone hamishe moderate bashe, ghablan ham man baahaash sohbat kardam ke chera mesle Neptune, mod e Turkiye nist. vali khob in raveshi hast ke serpentine behesh e'teghaad daareh. dar mored e gheyr e Iraniha ham, ba'zi vaght ha, kerm az khod e ba'zi Irani ha ham hast. Az vaghti ham ke man injaam, chand vaghti ham hast ke dige gheyr e irani kheyli inja bemipeleke. gar che man ba sakht giri ye bishtar touye in section movaafegham vali shoma ham ba'zi vaght ha, kheyli be serpentine gir midi  dar kol, mitounid ba ham kenaar biyaayd. ham digaro enghadr aziyat nakonid


Yek kami vaght bezar va posthaye user Iranzamin ro bekhoon. va khodet ghezavat kon. 
Bebin ke man ba che joonevar hayi inja tarafam.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Falon
> Na, man ghablan inja naboudam. hamin ID, ID ye avval va aakhar e man tou in forum hast
> Anyway, serpentine sa'y mikone hamishe moderate bashe, ghablan ham man baahaash sohbat kardam ke chera mesle Neptune, mod e Turkiye nist. vali khob in raveshi hast ke serpentine behesh e'teghaad daareh. dar mored e gheyr e Iraniha ham, ba'zi vaght ha, kerm az khod e ba'zi Irani ha ham hast. Az vaghti ham ke man injaam, chand vaghti ham hast ke dige gheyr e irani kheyli inja bemipeleke. gar che man ba sakht giri ye bishtar touye in section movaafegham vali shoma ham ba'zi vaght ha, kheyli be serpentine gir midi  dar kol, mitounid ba ham kenaar biyaayd. ham digaro enghadr aziyat nakonid


man az shoma be onvane ye karbare bitaraf, ye soal daram. tuie chand hafte akhir, shoma chan ta karbarae gheire Irani didi ke inja trolling bokonan va bahashun barkhord nashe va posthashun pak nashe?
bale man shaiad kheili vaghta shadid barkhord nakonam, vali hich vaght tafrit ham nemikonam.

be nazare man tedad Iranihaie ke inja takhalof mikonan az gheire Iraniha bishtar shode. ghablan ke shoma tuie in site nabudi nemiduni che khabar bud tuie in section, kheili ozr mikham eine tavile shode bud, hame be ham dige fohsho bado birah midadan va kasi ham bahashun barkhord nemikard. alan inja momkene takhalofe kuchik bashe, vali trolling dg be on sorat nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> Yek kami vaght bezar va posthaye user Iranzamin ro bekhoon. va khodet ghezavat kon.
> Bebin ke man ba che joonevar hayi inja tarafam.



Motevajjeham Aziz, vali man in ra nemifahmam ke chera be serpentine enghadr gir midi? serpentine doroste ke mod hast, vali ounghadr ke fekr mikoni, zour nadaare ke masalan pakestani ha ra zert va zert ban kone. chon natije ash mishe ye chizi shabihe ghaziye ye in @safriz ya @sefriz ke modaam har chand vaght yek baar miyaad va bakhsh e torkiye ra be gand mikeshe.
arab ha ham ke inja aaftabi nemishan, tork ha ham ke faghat chand tashoun ke ba ma doustan miyaan inja. shaayad ghablan ghaziyeh bad tar boude, vali alaan dige Let it go buddy


----------



## New

but I think both @Serpentine and @Falon are right
bazivaghta nemishe do ta chizo ba ham jam kard
be har hal falon kari ro mikone ke fekr mikone doroste va serpentine ham kari ro mikone ke fekr mikone doroste har do ham consequence hasho midoonan
In tahe democracy hast


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> man az shoma be onvane ye karbare bitaraf, ye soal daram. tuie chand hafte akhir, shoma chan ta karbarae gheire Irani didi ke inja trolling bokonan va bahashun barkhord nashe va posthashun pak nashe?
> bale man shaiad kheili vaghta shadid barkhord nakonam, vali hich vaght tafrit ham nemikonam.
> 
> be nazare man tedad Iranihaie ke inja takhalof mikonan az gheire Iraniha bishtar shode. ghablan ke shoma tuie in site nabudi nemiduni che khabar bud tuie in section, kheili ozr mikham eine tavile shode bud, hame be ham dige fohsho bado birah midadan va kasi ham bahashun barkhord nemikard. alan inja momkene takhalofe kuchik bashe, vali trolling dg be on sorat nist.



alaan ke bebakhshid vali kerm bishtar az kaarbaraaye Irani hast. hamoun ye chand taayi ke tou ME section ham troll mikonan, begzarim. albatte man nemidounam ghablan ha inja chi boude, vali age bekhaahim fair bashim shoma ham ye kami alaan saret sholough shode va kam tar miyaay inja. moshkel e troll daarim, vali moshkel omdatan dige az karbarhaye Irani hast alaan. albatte ta chand vaght pish ghaziye bar-aks boud.


----------



## Falon

Islam shall be the winner said:


> but I think both @Serpentine and @Falon are right
> bazivaghta nemishe do ta chizo ba ham jam kard
> be har hal falon kari ro mikone ke fekr mikone doroste va serpentine ham kari ro mikone ke fekr mikone doroste har do ham consequence hasho midoonan
> In tahe democracy hast


No, it is very simple. you retaliate against the attacks with the exact same power that you got attacked with. Pay attention to the '''same power'' that i am telling you and which i have been using. Anymore fair than this ?

Be zaboone karro laali mishe : To mano bezan, man to ro mizanam. 

va chizi ke daryaft mikoni (ke man az oon moderatore bikhasiat daryaft kardam) ban hast va post deletion.

Bale aghayoon.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> alaan ke bebakhshid vali kerm bishtar az kaarbaraaye Irani hast. hamoun ye chand taayi ke tou ME section ham troll mikonan, begzarim. albatte man nemidounam ghablan ha inja chi boude, vali age bekhaahim fair bashim shoma ham ye kami alaan saret sholough shode va kam tar miyaay inja. moshkel e troll daarim, vali moshkel omdatan dige az karbarhaye Irani hast alaan. albatte ta chand vaght pish ghaziye bar-aks boud.



rastesh man ke sobha saat 7 miram saat 12 shab miam khune, vaghean kam miresam biam inja ta yek mahe ayande.

vali man sai mikonam hamun tedad mahdudi ro ham ke migid trolling mikonan, be jaie warning, infraction bedam ta balke behtar beshan ya stop konan. hala harki mikhad bashe, Irani ya gheire Irani.


----------



## New

Falon said:


> Be zaboone karro laali mishe : To mano bezan, man to ro mizanam.


avvalan be karo lalha tohin nakon sanian in ghanoon jangale mashti.
hala man ye ghanoon karbordi va behtar behet pishnahad midam
to mano mizani, man toro nemizanam, dar avaz mazloom namaee mikonam, az tarighe majamee beynol melali campain tashkil midam, dar nahayat nazare afkar omomi ro be khodam jalb mikonam va to ro dar nahayat nabood mikonam.
ghaziye to shode mesle oon kargare ke raft tooye daftare modir goft inja ya jaye mane ya jaye to.
ino na dar tarafdari az to goftam na dar tanghibe to faghat mikhastam begam oon raveshe to male janghaye salibi hast behtare bezarish kenar.


----------



## Falon

Islam shall be the winner said:


> avvalan be karo lalha tohin nakon sanian in ghanoon jangale mashti.
> hala man ye ghanoon karbordi va behtar behet pishnahad midam
> to mano mizani, man toro nemizanam, dar avaz mazloom namaee mikonam, az tarighe majamee beynol melali campain tashkil midam, dar nahayat nazare afkar omomi ro be khodam jalb mikonam va to ro dar nahayat nabood mikonam.
> ghaziye to shode mesle oon kargare ke raft tooye daftare modir goft inja ya jaye mane ya jaye to.
> ino na dar tarafdari az to goftam na dar tanghibe to faghat mikhastam begam oon raveshe to male janghaye salibi hast behtare bezarish kenar.


This post should be put in the ''comedy thread'' because that is where it belongs.
You guys totally live in different planet. baraye hamin ham keshvaremoon be ga rafte.

chize digey bara goftan nadaram. tamoom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Falon said:


> chize digey bara goftan nadaram. tamoom


ok thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮رهبر گروه بمب‌گذار سفارت ایران بازداشت شد‬

مقام‌های لبنان از دستگیری ماجد الماجد، 'امیر' یا فرمانده سعودی گروه عبدالله عزام خبر داده‌اند. این گروه جهادی مسئولیت انفجارهای مقابل سفارت ایران در بیروت را پذیرفته بود.
فایض غصن، وزیر دفاع لبنان به خبرگزاری فرانسه گفته است، ماجد الماجد، فرمانده سعودی کلیکگردان عبدالله عزامدر بیروت تحت حفاظت نیروهای امنیتی ارتش لبنان است.

شبکه المنار متعلق به حزب الله لبنان گزارش داده که ماجد الماجد اخیرا "بازداشت" شده است.

مشخص نیست که آقای ماجد چه زمانی دستگیر شده است، اما شبکه المنار گزارش داده که در تاریخ ۱۵ دسامبر ۲۰۱۳ دو حمله به ایست‌های بازرسی در شهر صیدای لبنان برای آزادی او صورت گرفته است.

سه شنبه، ۲۸ آبان (۱۹ نوامبر) در دو انفجار مقابل سفارت ایران در لبنان ۲۳ نفر از جمله کلیکرایزن فرهنگی ایران در لبنان کشته شد.

به گزارش سایت خبری تسنیم، مجلس ایران در نامه‌ای به دولت لبنان از بازداشت رهبر گروه عبدالله عزام تشکر کرده است.

عبدالله عزام یک گروه جهادی سنی وابسته به القاعده است که به گزارش وزارت امور خارجه آمریکا در سال ۲۰۰۹ تشکیل شده است. این گروه نام خود را از یکی از بنیان‌گذاران القاعده و مرشد اسامه بن لادن گرفته است.

گردان‌ عبدالله عزام تهدید کرده است در صورت ادامه حمایت حزب الله از حکومت سوریه به حملات خود علیه شیعیان ادامه خواهد داد. این گردان‌ همچنین هشدار داده که حملات در لبنان تا زمانی که ایران نیروهای خود را از سوریه خارج نکرده، ادامه خواهد داشت.

حسن نصرالله، رهبر گروه حزب الله لبنان عربستان سعودی را به دست داشتن در انفجار مقابل سفارت ایران کلیکمتهم کرده بود.

حسن نصرالله گفته بود گروه عبدالله عزام یک 'امیر سعودی' دارد و با سازمان‌های جاسوسی سعودی مرتبط است.







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------







‮اقتصاد‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮تاخیر در پارس جنوبی؛ بی‌پولی، کمترین بهانه است‬

عسلویه در جنوب ایران بنا بود پایتخت انرژی منطقه شود. اما با پیشرفت اندک فعالیت‌ها برای توسعه میدان گازی عظیم پارس جنوبی در سال‌های اخیر، امید ایران برای داشتن یکی از بزرگ‌ترین قطب‌های صنعتی تولید انرژی جهان کمرنگ‌تر شده است.

در سال‌های پایانی دهه ۷۰ و اوایل دهه ۸۰ خورشیدی، همزمان با پیشرفت سریع قطر در برداشت از ذخایر هیدروکربوری میدان مشترک پارس جنوبی، شرکت ملی نفت ایران به تکاپو افتاد و توانست قراردادهای نزدیک به ۱۰ فاز طرح توسعه میدان گازی پارس جنوبی را با پیمانکاران خارجی و داخلی نهایی کند.
فازهای ۲ و ۳ طرح توسعه پارس جنوبی، به عنوان نخستین بخش از این پروژه عظیم، تقریبا طبق برنامه‌ریزی‌ها در بهمن ماه ۱۳۸۱ رسما به بهره‌برداری رسیدند.

اجرای به موقع این پروژه در آن زمان، بهانه‌ای برای بلندپروازی‌های بیشتر نفتی ایران شد، به گونه‌ای که مدیران ارشد نفتی در هر فرصتی، از موعدی برای پایان دادن به نابرابری ایران و قطر در برداشت از منابع هیدروکربوری پارس جنوبی سخن می‌گفتند.

حسن روحانی، رئیس‌جمهور کنونی ایران هم در آذر ماه امسال در ادعایی مشابه گفت که تا پایان دولت یازدهم، بهره‌برداری از پارس جنوبی با قطر برابر می‌شود.

اما در یک دهه گذشته، عمر چنین ادعاهایی کوتاه بوده است؛ از اسفند سال ۸۷ که محمود احمدی‌نژاد، در آخرین سال از اولین دوره ریاست‌جمهوریش برای افتتاح فازهای ۹ و ۱۰ پارس جنوبی به عسلویه رفت، فعالیت‌ها در آن منطقه بیشتر، نوعی درجا زدن بوده است تا فعالیت توسعه‌ای.






قرارداد اجرای شش فاز طرح توسعه پارس جنوبی در حضور محمود احمدی‌نژاد امضا شد



*آخرین قراردادها*
محمود احمدی‌نژاد، رئیس‌جمهور وقت ایران، روز ۲۵ خرداد ۱۳۸۹ بلندپایه‌ترین مقام ایرانی بود که در مراسم امضای قرارداد شش فاز پارس جنوبی حاضر شد.

ارزش کل این قراردادها در آن زمان، حدود ۲۱ میلیارد دلار برآورد شد و در چارچوب آنها شرکت ملی نفت ایران اجرای فازهای ۱۳، ۱۴، ۱۹، ۲۲، ۲۳ و ۲۴ طرح توسعه پارس جنوبی را به شرکت‌های ایرانی واگذار کرد.

ایده این بود که منابع مالی مورد نیاز برای اجرای این پروژه‌ها وجود دارد و شرکت‌های پیمانکار ایرانی به پشتوانه مشارکتی که در پروژه‌های قبلی داشتند، می‌توانند بخش قابل توجهی از فناوری و تجهیزات مورد نیاز این پروژه‌ها را تامین کنند.

تصمیم‌گیران نفتی ایران در آن زمان اعلام کردند که برنامه‌ریزی شده است تا این پروژه‌ها در مدت ۳۵ ماه (کمتر از سه سال) به بهره‌برداری برسند.

اما با سخت‌تر شدن تحریم‌ها علیه ایران، نه تنها سرمایه‌گذاران خارجی علاقه‌مند به توسعه پارس جنوبی کم کم پا پس کشیدند، بلکه تامین سرمایه مورد نیاز از محل منابع مالی داخلی هم با مشکل روبه‌رو شد. به حدی که شرکت ملی نفت ایران برای تامین منابع مالی مورد نیاز برای توسعه پارس جنوبی در سال‌های ۱۳۸۸ و ۱۳۸۹ به انتشار اوراق مشارکت روی آورد.

همزمان، تحریم‌های بانکی و مشکلاتی که در مبادلات بین‌المللی ایران به وجود آمد، فعالیت‌های مربوط به تهیه کالا و تجهیزات و حتی تامین دکل‌های حفاری برای اجرای این پروژه‌ها را دشوارتر از قبل کرد.
هرچند واکنش رسمی مقامات ایران در بیشتر موارد، انکار محدودیت‌ها و تاکید بر توانمندی شرکت‌های داخلی در به پایان رساندن پروژه‌ها بود تا طرح محدودیت‌ها و مشکلات.

اما در نهایت، بیژن زنگنه که هم‌اکنون سکاندار اصلی صنعت نفت ایران است، گفت که مشکل اجرای فازهای پارس جنوبی بیشتر مدیریتی است تا تاثیر تحریم‌ها.

وزیر نفت ایران به تازگی در گفت‌وگو با نشریه آسمان تایید کرده است که در صورت نبود برنامه‌ریزی و مدیریت مناسب، امیدی به بهره‌برداری از پروژه‌های در دست اجرا نخواهد بود. او گفت: "اگر فازهای پارس جنوبی را رها کنیم، معلوم نیست تا پایان دولت یازدهم هم به طور کامل در مدار قرار گیرند."

*اولویت‌بندی*
بر مبنای چنین برداشتی، خیز تازه شرکت ملی نفت ایران برای توسعه آنچه از پارس جنوبی باقی مانده است، در چارچوب تازه‌ای انجام شده است.

وزیر نفت ایران درباره این برنامه‌ریزی‌ها گفت: "هفت فاز را در اولویت یک گذاشته‌ایم و ده فاز در اولویت دوم است." او اظهار امیدواری کرد که تمام این فازها در سه سال آینده به بهره‌برداری برسند.

بخش عمده امیدواری برنامه‌ریزان صنعت نفت، به بهره‌برداری از فازهای ۱۲، ۱۵ و ۱۶ طرح توسعه پارس جنوبی است. فعالیت‌های اجرایی این پروژه‌ها برای بیش از شش سال در جریان بوده است.

فازهای ۱۷ و ۱۸ هم در اولویت بهره‌برداری هستند و شرکت ملی نفت ایران در دو سال گذشته چندین بار از آماده شدن این پروژه برای بهره‌برداری تا پایان سال ۱۳۹۲ خبر داد، ولی تازه‌ترین گزارش‌ها، از راه طولانی پیش روی مجریان این پروژه خبر می‌دهد.

همزمان با دوره اوج توسعه منطقه ویژه اقتصادی انرژی پارس در عسلویه، بخش عمده‌ای از نیروی انسانی جویای کار ایران راهی جنوب کشور شد تا در پروژه‌هایی مرتبط با توسعه پارس جنوبی مشغول به کار شود. اما موقعیت شغلی همین افراد با رکود فعالیت‌ها در منطقه به خطر افتاده است.

اولویت‌بندی برای اجرای فازهای مختلف طرح توسعه پارس جنوبی، نوعی تقسیم منابع براساس سرعت بازدهی آنها بوده است؛ هرچه پیشرفت کار در پروژه‌ای بیشتر باشد، اولویت بالاتری می‌گیرد و شرایط قابل اطمینانی برای نیروی کارش فراهم می‌شود، اما همزمان، شاغلان در دیگر پروژه‌هایی که پیشرفت اندکی داشته‌اند، در موقعیت متزلزلی قرار می‌گیرند.

در سال‌های اخیر، هر از گاه، گزارش‌هایی از اعتراض کارگران فعال در پروژه‌های مختلف طرح توسعه پارس جنوبی منتشر شده‌اند.





خطر بیکاری در کمین کارگران فعال در فازهایی از پارس جنوبی است که در اولویت توسعه قرار ندارند

خبرگزاری کار ایران (ایلنا) آذرماه امسال گزارش داد که کارگران واحد تعمیرات مجتمع گاز پارس جنوبی در اعتراض به کاهش چند صد هزار تومانی دستمزدشان در مقابل دفتر مدیر مجتمع تجمع کرده‌اند. آنها ۲۸۰ نفر بودند و وضعیتی که مورد اعتراضشان بود ۶۰۰ نفر از کارگران را شامل می‌شد.

خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا) آبان ماه امسال از تجمع گروهی از کارگران فاز ۱۳ پارس جنوبی در اعتراض به دریافت نکردن حقوق چهار ماه خود خبر داد. رسانه‌های محلی در شهریور ماه گزارش کردند که کارگران یک شرکت پیمانکار در فاز ۱۴ پارس جنوبی مقابل ورودی پروژه تحصن کرده و گفته‌اند که برای چهار ماه حقوقی دریافت نکرده‌اند.

در آبان ماه امسال هم گزارش‌های تاییدنشده‌ای از تجمع کارگران فازهای ۲۲، ۲۳ و ۲۴ پارس جنوبی منتشر شدند و رسانه‌های محلی با انتشار تصاویری که گفته شد مربوط به این تجمعات است، گزارش دادند که کارگران معترض، دست‌کم برای چهار ماه دستمزدی نگرفته‌اند.

وقتی از وزیر نفت درباره وضعیت کارگرانی سوال شد که به دلیل اولویت‌بندی پروژه‌ها در عسلویه در معرض بیکاری هستند، گفت: "ان‌شاالله مشکلات همه حل می‌شود."

رویای تبدیل پارس جنوبی به بزرگ‌ترین مرکز رشد اقتصادی ایران، صنعت نفت آن کشور را برای نزدیک به دو دهه مشغول خود کرده است. اما به نظر می‌رسد طرحی که طبق اهداف برنامه توسعه ایران قرار بود زمینه‌ساز پیشرفت اقتصادی و اجتماعی کشور در افق ۱۴۰۰ باشد، به باری بر دوش برنامه‌ریزان نفتی تبدیل شده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

این قضایای بابک زنجانی و رضا ضراب و رشوه گرفتن چند وزیر دولت ترکیه وآقا زاده هایشان و در جریان بودن دولت ترکیه، جواب اقای احمدی نژاد است که 4 سال پیش در ترکیه مصاحبه مطبوعاتی داشت،
همان زمان که به راحتی دروغ می گفت و می خندید و انکار می کرد و می گفت کی می تونه و مگه میشه!ه.

ایشان درست می گوید، مگر می شود چند تریلی طلا به ارزش 18.5 میلیارد دلار همین جوری انتقال پیدا کند و دولتها خبردار نباشند؟
امروز در حال مشاهده کردنیم همان زمانی که ایشان با خنده می گفت نوش جونش، خودش و دارو دسته اش در ایران و ترکیه را می گفته و به ریش بقیه می خندیده.

این ویدئو را می گذارم تا برای دوستان قضیه اخیر فساد در ترکیه و مقامات ایران بهتر مشخص شود.






من از شما سوال می کنم...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


> این قضایای بابک زنجانی و رضا ضراب و رشوه گرفتن چند وزیر دولت ترکیه وآقا زاده هایشان و در جریان بودن دولت ترکیه، جواب اقای احمدی نژاد است که 4 سال پیش در ترکیه مصاحبه مطبوعاتی داشت،
> همان زمان که به راحتی دروغ می گفت و می خندید و انکار می کرد و می گفت کی می تونه و مگه میشه!ه.
> 
> ایشان درست می گوید، مگر می شود چند تریلی طلا به ارزش 18.5 میلیارد دلار همین جوری انتقال پیدا کند و دولتها خبردار نباشند؟
> امروز در حال مشاهده کردنیم همان زمانی که ایشان با خنده می گفت نوش جونش، خودش و دارو دسته اش در ایران و ترکیه را می گفته و به ریش بقیه می خندیده.
> 
> این ویدئو را می گذارم تا برای دوستان قضیه اخیر فساد در ترکیه و مقامات ایران بهتر مشخص شود.
> 
> 
> من از شما سوال می کنم...



@Abii @Ostad @Uhuhu @Surenas

گندِ دار و دسته احمدی‌نژاد و مرتضوی و بابک زنجانی از وقتی‌ درآمد که سرِ بزخری شرکت‌های تامین اجتماعی‌ با لاریجانی‌ها درگیر شدن و برای اینکه تک خوری کنند، با آنها درگیر شدند و اون گند به بار اومد. و وگر نه ماجرای اون ۱۸ میلیارد دلار کامیون طلا توی ترکیه و اون ماجراها که از قبل هم وجود داشت، ... اصلا به اون شکل دیگه بولد نمی‌شد. الان دیگه همه گند‌هاشون با هم روو شده و قشنگ بولد شده.

حالا هم که احمدی‌نژاد رفته و زیر پایِ زنجانی را کشیدن!!! حالا گندِ این ماجرا ترکیه را هم گرفته و طرفدار‌های فتح‌اله گولن و اردوغان را هم بجون هم انداخته. گولن از اول هم به اردوغان میگفت که خودش را از این اراذل دور کنه، ولی‌ اردوغان دقیقا برعکس عمل کرد.

من که مطمئن هستم ماجرا به این شکل ختم نمی‌شه و اون سررشته(ها)ی اصلی‌ هنوز رو نشده.

چه قدر قشنگ این انقلابشون را به ترکیه صادر کردند!!!

این ۳ تا ویدئو را حتما ببینید:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

*32 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

آدمهایی که ذهنیاتشون بر اساس شایعات بی بی سی و وی او ای هست. با تخیلاتتون خوش باشید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

خدا رو نمی شه با چشم دید بعد می گن پس چطور قبول کنیم خدایی هست؟ جواب می دن از روی نشانه هاش
فساد رو هم نمیشه به چشم دید
حالا می گید چطور بفهمیم فساد وجود داره ؟ جواب اینه
از روی نشانه هاش
مملکتی که به لحاظ منابع طبیعی و انسانی جزو 5 کشور اول دنیا می تونه باشه اما وضعیتش اینه رو باید قبول کرد که پر از فساد هست حالا چه بی بی سی و وی او ای بگن چه پرس تی وی و العالم
فقط خواهش می کنم بحث تحریم ها رو وسط نکشید که در بهترین حالت تحریم ها فقط می تونسته مسبب درصد اندکی از وضع موجود باشه
اما من خندم می گیره از سطح حماقت مردم این جامعه چه مدعیان روشنفکری داخلی و خارجی و چه شعبون بی مخ های مغز فندقی که هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن کما اینکه در طول تاریخ به تعداد بی شماری این دو گروه جا شون رو دقیقا با هم عوض کردن یعنی دقیقا ها برا بررسی هم نمی خواد خیلی تاریخ رو شخم بزنید همین ماجرای سفارت آمریکا رو بخونید کفایت می کنه
مردم این مملکت متاسفانه شدن مثل یویو یا از اینور بوم ولو می شن یا از اون ور
راه کار پیشنهادی من چیه؟
اگه قبول کنیم یه ساختمون 2 سال طول می کشه ساخته بشه ولی 2 ساعته می شه خرابش کرد و با در نظر گرفتن مدت زمان سقوط فرهنگی جامعه پیشهاد من 100 تا بمب اتم واسه کل خاور میانه هست
تفو بر تو ای چرخ گردون تفو


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> خدا رو نمی شه با چشم دید بعد می گن پس چطور قبول کنیم خدایی هست؟ جواب می دن از روی نشانه هاش
> فساد رو هم نمیشه به چشم دید
> حالا می گید چطور بفهمیم فساد وجود داره ؟ جواب اینه
> از روی نشانه هاش
> مملکتی که به لحاظ منابع طبیعی و انسانی جزو 5 کشور اول دنیا می تونه باشه اما وضعیتش اینه رو باید قبول کرد که پر از فساد هست حالا چه بی بی سی و وی او ای بگن چه پرس تی وی و العالم
> فقط خواهش می کنم بحث تحریم ها رو وسط نکشید که در بهترین حالت تحریم ها فقط می تونسته مسبب درصد اندکی از وضع موجود باشه
> اما من خندم می گیره از سطح حماقت مردم این جامعه چه مدعیان روشنفکری داخلی و خارجی و چه شعبون بی مخ های مغز فندقی که هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن کما اینکه در طول تاریخ به تعداد بی شماری این دو گروه جا شون رو دقیقا با هم عوض کردن یعنی دقیقا ها برا بررسی هم نمی خواد خیلی تاریخ رو شخم بزنید همین ماجرای سفارت آمریکا رو بخونید کفایت می کنه
> مردم این مملکت متاسفانه شدن مثل یویو یا از اینور بوم ولو می شن یا از اون ور
> راه کار پیشنهادی من چیه؟
> اگه قبول کنیم یه ساختمون 2 سال طول می کشه ساخته بشه ولی 2 ساعته می شه خرابش کرد و با در نظر گرفتن مدت زمان سقوط فرهنگی جامعه پیشهاد من 100 تا بمب اتم واسه کل خاور میانه هست
> تفو بر تو ای چرخ گردون تفو


پس دلیل اینکه بعضی داخلیها شایعات بی بی سی و وی او ای رو بی کم و کاست پخش میکنن برای مبارزه با مفاسد اقتصادی هست  میخواید با پخش شایعه به جنگ مفاسد برید. موفق باشید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Snow in Shiraz, in front of Hafez' tomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

نامزد های انتقال پایتخت اعلام شد:
_اصفهان 
_مشهد 
_تبریز 
_رشت 
_اهواز
_شیراز
_محسن رضایی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falon

rmi5 said:


>


Kasani ke baraye VOA va BBC kar mikonand yek mosht vatanforoushe mozdoor hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> Kasani ke baraye VOA va BBC kar mikonand yek mosht vatanforoushe mozdoor hastand.


آقای مثلا وطن پرست، شما تا زمانی‌ که عقل استدلالی و تفکر انتقادی نداشته باشی‌، کارت همیشه گیر هست. مهم این نیست که چه دین و یا مسلکی داری و یا طرفدار کسی‌ یا چیزی هستی‌ یا نه، تا موقعی که عقلی به ماجرا فکر نکنی‌، راه به جایی‌ نمی‌بری.

پست این دوستمون را بخون:



Islam shall be the winner said:


> خدا رو نمی شه با چشم دید بعد می گن پس چطور قبول کنیم خدایی هست؟ جواب می دن از روی نشانه هاش
> فساد رو هم نمیشه به چشم دید
> حالا می گید چطور بفهمیم فساد وجود داره ؟ جواب اینه
> از روی نشانه هاش
> مملکتی که به لحاظ منابع طبیعی و انسانی جزو 5 کشور اول دنیا می تونه باشه اما وضعیتش اینه رو باید قبول کرد که پر از فساد هست حالا چه بی بی سی و وی او ای بگن چه پرس تی وی و العالم
> فقط خواهش می کنم بحث تحریم ها رو وسط نکشید که در بهترین حالت تحریم ها فقط می تونسته مسبب درصد اندکی از وضع موجود باشه
> اما من خندم می گیره از سطح حماقت مردم این جامعه چه مدعیان روشنفکری داخلی و خارجی و چه شعبون بی مخ های مغز فندقی که هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن کما اینکه در طول تاریخ به تعداد بی شماری این دو گروه جا شون رو دقیقا با هم عوض کردن یعنی دقیقا ها برا بررسی هم نمی خواد خیلی تاریخ رو شخم بزنید همین ماجرای سفارت آمریکا رو بخونید کفایت می کنه



با اینکه نظرات من با ایشون ۱۸۰ درجه معمولا اختلاف داره، ولی‌ در این مورد ایشون نشست و با عقل و بدون تعصب استدلال کرد. استدلالش هم کاملا منطقی‌ هست. با اینکه قاعدتا نتیجه این استدلال هم برایش جالب نبود، امّا باز هم عقل را تعطیل نکرد، و مغلطه نکرد. به این میگن تفکر انتقادی.

در هر صورت، یه مغلطه‌ای هم هست که بهش میگن مغلطه ی حمل به شخص، اون را هم لطفا یه دور بخون ببین چی‌ هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> نامزد های انتقال پایتخت اعلام شد:
> _اصفهان
> _مشهد
> _تبریز
> _رشت
> _اهواز
> _شیراز
> *_محسن رضایی*



I believe in his capabilities


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I believe in his capabilities



I like his determination , He's been one of the candidates for decades I guess 

محسن رضایی در مناظره اسکناس 1000تومانی نمایش داد


----------



## kollang

S00R3NA said:


> نامزد های انتقال پایتخت اعلام شد:
> _اصفهان
> _مشهد
> _تبریز
> _رشت
> _اهواز
> _شیراز
> _محسن رضایی


Kheyli bahal bud


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I like his determination , He's been one of the candidates for decades I guess
> 
> محسن رضایی در مناظره اسکناس 1000تومانی نمایش داد



He was just memorizing some numbers and words with a shallow understanding of their meanings. Although, I still believe that his knowledge about economy was an order of magnitude higher than other candidates.


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> View attachment 12863
> View attachment 12864
> View attachment 12865
> View attachment 12866



نیرو هوایی از لحاظ تجهیزات وضع جالبی نداره هرچند از لحاظ تجربه ی عملیاتی و خودکفایی وضعش خوبه
خدا کنه جمهموری اسلامی یه تکونی به خودش بده در این زمینه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> نیرو هوایی از لحاظ تجهیزات وضع جالبی نداره هرچند از لحاظ تجربه ی عملیاتی و خودکفایی وضعش خوبه



ishallah gharare 2 ta jangande (yekish ghaher) va yek jangande amoozeshi nasl 5 (shafagh) be zoodi rou namaee she ....

hamontore ke gofti khalaban haye iran aksaran jang dide hastan ...... javoon tar ha ham az hamoona yad gereftan ...

shafagh :











yek negahi be tajhizat toosh bendaz ....... hame chi ru mifahmi !

p.s een khanoum tarahesh hast !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> ishallah gharare 2 ta jangande (yekish ghaher) va yek jangande amoozeshi nasl 5 (shafagh) be zoodi rou namaee she ....
> 
> hamontore ke gofti khalaban haye iran aksaran jang dide hastan ...... javoon tar ha ham az hamoona yad gereftan ...
> 
> shafagh :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yek negahi be tajhizat toosh bendaz ....... hame chi ru mifahmi !



این طرح که کنسل شد رفت .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> این طرح که کنسل شد رفت .



na azizam . tarh hanouz sare past ....

shafagh be hichvagh cancel nashode ...... hamash shayeee bood 

@S00R3NA :

وزیر دفاع خبرداد: رونمایی از جنگنده کوثر و موشک کروز هواپایه در آینده نزدیک

kowsar = shafagh

ادامه ساخت «جنگنده شفق» همچنان در دستور کار ایران است + جزئیات - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir







shafagh 



Surenas said:


> Chaos in house. My grand mom just died in Kermanshah.



Rest in peace .....

my condolences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


>



hmmm !

israel is a sexy bytch !! 

and btw katar has the same pronunciation with qhater ? 

you know ghater ? the hardworking animal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@haman10 
Be onvane kasi ke poshte yuke havapeyma neshaste aghide daram, vaze khalabanye Niruye havayi aslan ham khub nist Chon avvalan havapeymaye amuzeshiye khub nadaran(albate shafagh mitune kheyli khub bashe tu in naghsh).dovvoman ostadashun kasyaian ke az fonune jang haye havayi qarne 21 bi khabarnd va update nistand.sevom, jesarate lazemo nadarand chon peyvaste fekre inan ke nakone jangande hashun nabud beshe.be nazaram jesarat khalabanaye saudi alan be marateb bala tar rafte chon tarsi az az dast dadan havapeymashun nadarand va ba khiyali rahat pichide tarin va sakht tarin tamrin ha va manovr haro anjam midan.baraye hamine ke amare soghute havapeyma haye amuzeshi hawk eshun inghadr balast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> hmmm !
> 
> israel is a sexy bytch !!
> 
> and btw katar has the same pronunciation with qhater ?
> 
> you know ghater ? the hardworking animal ?


the funny thing about the pic is that its made by an american. they don't know the spell of qatar still they know the fact of illegitimate relation between israeel and US and the ba$tards made of that relationship .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

spiderkiller said:


>



In axo yeki bezare tu civil war syria.


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> the funny thing about the pic is that its made by an american. they don't know the spell of qatar still they know the fact of illegitimate relation between israeel and US and the ba$tards made of that relationship .



Obviously it is not made by an american.
spelling of Arabien instead of Arabian, and Katar instead of Qatar, clearly shows that it is made by some person from a non-english speaking country


----------



## spiderkiller

rmi5 said:


> Obviously it is not made by an american.
> spelling of Arabien instead of Arabian, and Katar instead of Qatar, clearly shows that it is made by some person from a non-english speaking country


dude i got this from a comment on FB . the owner of the account had an Anglosakson name and the page is mostly american so i thought this could be made by an american but your post made me search deeply in google and i found the source of the image.it was published by a russian website.


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> dude i got this from a comment on FB . the owner of the account had an Anglosakson name and the page is mostly american so i thought this could be made by an american but your post made me search deeply in google and i found the source of the image.it was published by a *russian website*.



Now it makes sense 
BTW, mashaallah Israel, She is very gorgeous from the rear view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

rmi5 said:


> Now it makes sense
> BTW, mashaallah Israel, She is very gorgeous from the rear view.


why did you use *now* ? you mean anything about this subject doesn't makes any sense until US verifies that ? everyone knows about the relation between US and israeel and their kidos ksa and ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Obviously it is not made by an american.
> spelling of Arabien instead of Arabian, and Katar instead of Qatar, clearly shows that it is made by some person from a non-english speaking country



and your point is ?




kollang said:


> Be onvane kasi ke poshte yuke havapeyma neshaste aghide daram, vaze khalabanye Niruye havayi aslan ham khub nist Chon avvalan havapeymaye amuzeshiye khub nadaran(albate shafagh mitune kheyli khub bashe tu in naghsh).dovvoman ostadashun kasyaian ke az fonune jang haye havayi qarne 21 bi khabarnd va update nistand.sevom, jesarate lazemo nadarand chon peyvaste fekre inan ke nakone jangande hashun nabud beshe.be nazaram jesarat khalabanaye saudi alan be marateb bala tar rafte chon tarsi az az dast dadan havapeymashun nadarand va ba khiyali rahat pichide tarin va sakht tarin tamrin ha va manovr haro anjam midan.baraye hamine ke amare soghute havapeyma haye amuzeshi hawk eshun inghadr balast.



salam dadash 

bebin bahs sare joraat nist .... khalabanaye araqi kheyli joraat dashtan .....

ama amrika poodreshoon kard .....

bahs sare amoozesh hast ... masalan age yek f-22 didan che ghalati bokonan , nahveye dodge kardan mooshak ha chetori hast .....

dar kol shoma rast migi ma jangande amoozeshi shadidan niyaz darim ..... male hamine ke projeye shafagh dare ba soraat bishtari pish mire ...

ama man fekr nemikonam shafagh vase khalaban haye mamooli bashe .....

bayad vase khalabanaye ba sabeghe ke vase ghaher ya nasle jadid saeqhe mikhan apply konan , gozashte bashanesh ......

kolan fekr konam niaz irano vase ye modat toolani tamin kone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> why did you use *now* ? you mean anything about this subject doesn't makes any sense until US verifies that ? everyone knows about the relation between US and israeel and their kidos ksa and ...



You know, everything has a connotation, right? I got confused when you said that this is portrayed by americans, since I know their mentality. But when you said that it is sketched by Russians, I said to myself that it can be definitely sketched by Russians  or some other leftists, since again, I know their mentality 



haman10 said:


> and your point is ?



^^^^


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> آقای مثلا وطن پرست، شما تا زمانی‌ که عقل استدلالی و تفکر انتقادی نداشته باشی‌، کارت همیشه گیر هست. مهم این نیست که چه دین و یا مسلکی داری و یا طرفدار کسی‌ یا چیزی هستی‌ یا نه، تا موقعی که عقلی به ماجرا فکر نکنی‌، راه به جایی‌ نمی‌بری.
> 
> پست این دوستمون را بخون:
> 
> 
> 
> با اینکه نظرات من با ایشون ۱۸۰ درجه معمولا اختلاف داره، ولی‌ در این مورد ایشون نشست و با عقل و بدون تعصب استدلال کرد. استدلالش هم کاملا منطقی‌ هست. با اینکه قاعدتا نتیجه این استدلال هم برایش جالب نبود، امّا باز هم عقل را تعطیل نکرد، و مغلطه نکرد. به این میگن تفکر انتقادی.
> 
> در هر صورت، یه مغلطه‌ای هم هست که بهش میگن مغلطه ی حمل به شخص، اون را هم لطفا یه دور بخون ببین چی‌ هست.


اوپس دمت گرم پسر خاله خداییش که آدم باهالی هستی
اولا بنده خودم هنوز در مورد نظرات خودم اطلاعات جامعی ندارم کما اینکه نظرات بنده هیچ وقت ثابت نبوده و خیلی وقت ها در گذر زمان تغییرات بنیادین هم داشتن حالا اینکه نظر شما با من 180 درجه متفاوته هم استدلالش بی منطقه هم استنتاجش
در مورد نتیجه هم بنده باید بگم بدلیل اینکه به گروه فکری خاصی خودم رو پایبند نمی دونم در هر صورت نتیجه استدلالی مبارزه با فساد به سود من خواهد بود
به هر حال باید عرض کنم همین نوع تفکر جنابعالی در برخورد غیر منطقی با استدلال منطقی یکی از دلایل وضعیت امروز جامعه ای هست که بنده به اون انتقاد دارم

jenabe @SOHEIL khodaeesh age inja boodi be neshaneye ehteram va tajlil ta kamar jelot kham mishodam dige takhasos ro az melli be fara melli gostaresh dadi va dige international kar mikoni?
*India will develops a new series of SLV*
khodaeesh ke dige kaf bor shodam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> اوپس دمت گرم پسر خاله خداییش که آدم باهالی هستی
> اولا بنده خودم هنوز در مورد نظرات خودم اطلاعات جامعی ندارم کما اینکه نظرات بنده هیچ وقت ثابت نبوده و خیلی وقت ها در گذر زمان تغییرات بنیادین هم داشتن حالا اینکه نظر شما با من 180 درجه متفاوته هم استدلالش بی منطقه هم استنتاجش
> در مورد نتیجه هم بنده باید بگم بدلیل اینکه به گروه فکری خاصی خودم رو پایبند نمی دونم در هر صورت نتیجه استدلالی مبارزه با فساد به سود من خواهد بود
> به هر حال باید عرض کنم همین نوع تفکر جنابعالی در برخورد غیر منطقی با استدلال منطقی یکی از دلایل وضعیت امروز جامعه ای هست که بنده به اون انتقاد دارم



khob albatte az nazar e man, nazaraat e ma 2 ta hamishe ta alaan ba taghrib e khoubi ba ham motezaad boude. haalaa ma 179 darajeh ra ham ba taghrib e mohandesi, 180 daraje migirim. 
Anyway, man motevajjeh nashodam ke kojaaye barkhord e man gheyr e manteghi boud. Anyway, Never mind


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, man motevajjeh nashodam ke kojaaye barkhord e man gheyr e manteghi boud


khob osoolan yeki az khososiate tafakor gheyre manteghi ine ke fard mottevajehesh nemishe.
albate bande in jesarat ro nakardam ke shoma tafakoret gheyre manteghi hast balke be soorate moredi dar morede noe goftemane poste mazkoor arz kardam.
be har hal na man eddeaye kamel boodan kardam na shoma bande khodam asheghe tazarobe ara va goftemane andishe ha hastam
amma in jomleye shoma
"nazaraat e ma hamishe ta alaan ba taghrib e khoubi ba ham motezaad boude"
ye kam mano dar morede shoma be fekr foroo bord akhe man tooye hamin jomle haddeaghal 20 noe tafakore ghalebi ro dar tarikhe moasere iran dar miyaram ke baes mishe nazaram dar morede genuine boodam tabagheye fekri shoma ye kam makhdoosh beshe
anyway.


----------



## SOHEIL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> jenabe @SOHEIL khodaeesh age inja boodi be neshaneye ehteram va tajlil ta kamar jelot kham mishodam dige takhasos ro az melli be fara melli gostaresh dadi va dige international kar mikoni?
> India will develops a new series of SLV
> khodaeesh ke dige kaf bor shodam



mamnon 

inja inghadr javve badi dare tarjih midam beram to ghesmate indian !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> khob osoolan yeki az khososiate tafakor gheyre manteghi ine ke fard mottevajehesh nemishe.
> albate bande in jesarat ro nakardam ke shoma tafakoret gheyre manteghi hast balke be soorate moredi dar morede noe goftemane poste mazkoor arz kardam.
> be har hal na man eddeaye kamel boodan kardam na shoma bande khodam asheghe tazarobe ara va goftemane andishe ha hastam
> amma in jomleye shoma
> 
> ye kam mano dar morede shoma be fekr foroo bord akhe man tooye hamin jomle haddeaghal 20 noe tafakore ghalebi ro dar tarikhe moasere iran dar miyaram ke baes mishe nazaram dar morede genuine boodam tabagheye fekri shoma ye kam makhdoosh beshe
> anyway.



Cut the crap man, That's why I told you we are exactly opposite of each other. I don't need to sugar coat my words. My words are strong as concrete since they are supported by logic. Demagogue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I don't need to use your attittude and be sneaky.
Anyway, I asked you which part of my post was false, and you tried to be sneaky, and insulted me, and repeated your words.
Repetition (rhetorical device) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Poisoning the well - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read these article, before commenting on my posts again  A minimum level of knowledge about logic is necessary for having a real and good discussion.


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> inja inghadr javve badi dare tarjih midam beram to ghesmate indian !


lol
na baba mage ma chanta agha @SOHEIL darim ke yekish ham bere ghesmate Indian
amma dar kol taghsire shoma nis taghsire in baro bachz dakheli hast ke inrooza kheyli faal nistand va chize jadidi roonamaee nemikonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> lol
> na baba mage ma chanta agha @SOHEIL darim ke yekish ham bere ghesmate Indian
> amma dar kol taghsire shoma nis taghsire in baro bachz dakheli hast ke inrooza kheyli faal nistand va chize jadidi roonamaee nemikonan



manzour soheil ye chize dige bood dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Syrian Lion 
al salamo alaik dude ! 

where the heck are u mate ? 

it been a while ..... wish u good new year dear bro ! although i doubt you even see this 

@Syrian Lion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Cut the crap man, That's why I told you we are exactly opposite of each other. I don't need to sugar coat my words. My words are strong as concrete since they are supported by logic. Demagogue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I don't need to use your attittude and be sneaky.
> Anyway, I asked you which part of my post was false, and you tried to be sneaky, and insulted me, and repeated your words.
> Repetition (rhetorical device) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Poisoning the well - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks dude, I will review them again.
thanks for the time.
but believe me, there is no logic, strong as concrete.
any way thanks bro, as you suggested I will read them.


----------



## New

Resurrection5782 said:


> Manzuret chi bud irania chikar nakardan?


salam
manzuri nadashtam 
goftam kash ye chize khafani masalan ye fighteri chizi roonamaee beshe ke agha soheil toppicesh konan va hame azash estefade bebaran


----------



## Resurrection5782

Islam shall be the winner said:


> salam
> manzuri nadashtam
> goftam kash ye chize khafani masalan ye fighteri chizi roonamaee beshe ke agha soheil toppicesh konan va hame azash estefade bebaran



Bari kala


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> @Syrian Lion
> al salamo alaik dude !
> 
> where the heck are u mate ?
> 
> it been a while ..... wish u good new year dear bro ! although i doubt you even see this
> 
> @Syrian Lion


wa aleak alslam habibi

I have been busy lately... honestly this forum was filled with racists people which discouraged me from coming back... 
so I wont be here on PDF that much like before...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Vaghean in site "Nedaay e Enghelaab" kheyli mozhek maaleh keshi karde. Aslan in yaarou be che haghghi baayad aslaheh daashteh baasheh?!!! Mozhek hast vaghean...

*هفت‌تیرکشی مداح معروف در اتوبان | Khodnevis*
*هفت‌تیرکشی مداح معروف در اتوبان*
۱۱/دي/۱۳۹۲ مسعود موسوی



به دنبال انتشار خبر شلیک گلوله یکی از مداحان معروف به سمت یک خودرو در یکی از اتوبان های تهران، یک سایت خبری توضیحاتی در این باره ارائه کرد.
ماجرا از این‌جا آغاز شد که محمود کریمی، از مداحان مشهور تهران، ساعت ۳ بامداد روز پنجم دی ماه در اتوبان بابایی با یک خودروی ۲۰۶ تصادف می‌کند.

این تصادف به مشاجره و درگیری لفظی می‌کشد. سرنشینان ۲۰۶ زوج جوانی بودند که از شرق به غرب اتوبان حرکت می‌کردند، گزارش مورد نظر حاکی از این است که ادامه این درگیری به نقاط خطرناکی کشیده می‌شود چرا که محمود کریمی و هم‌راهانش که در خودروی تویوتا بودند کلت کشیده و پنج تیر به جلو و گلگیر ۲۰۶ شلیک می‌کنند.

بعد از تیراندازی جناب مداح و هم‌راهان از محل دور شده و سرنشینان ۲۰۶ به کلانتری شکایت می‌برند و شکایت ثبت و به دادسرا ارسال می‌شود اما جناب مداح تیرانداز در جلسه دادرسی حضور پیدا نمی‌کند.

خبری که سایت ندای انقلاب با تاخیر منتشر کرد

در همین رابطه و پس از این‌که وب‌سایت‌های بسیاری به این موضوع پرداختند، سایت «ندای انقلاب» نزدیک به نهادهای امنیتی نوشت: «محمود کریمی مداح بامداد چند روز پیش در یکی از اتوبان‌های تهران در حال حرکت بود از سوی سرنشینان چند خودرو مورد تهدید قرار گرفت.»

به نوشته‌ی این سایت: «در این جریان سرنشینان این خودروها با ویراژ دادن اطراف خودرو محمود کریمی وی را مجبور به توقف در حاشیه اتوبان می‌کنند. پس از توقف خودرو کریمی در حاشیه اتوبان، سرنشینان خودروهای مزاحم پیاده شده و به سمت خودرو کریمی می‌روند و این مداح که به هم‌راه خانواده خود بوده برای دفاع از خانواده خود و دور کردن آن‌ها اقدام به شلیک هوایی می‌کند که این کار هم نتیجه نمی‌دهد و نهایتا کریمی یک گلوله به سمت لاستیک ماشین یکی از این افراد مزاحم شلیک می‌کند که این گلوله به گلگیر خودرو اصابت می‌کند و نهایتا آن‌ها از اطراف ماشین کریمی فاصله می‌گیرند.»

سایت ندای انقلاب سرنشینان خودرویی که کریمی به سمت آن گلوله شلیک کرده بود را «اراذل و اوباش» توصیف کرده است.

گفتنی است چندی قبل نیز در یک ماجرای هفت تیرکشی دیگر هم، هم علی اکبر حیدری فرد، قاضی سابق و معلق شده‌ی کهریزک و متهم قاچاق عتیقه در یک پمپ بنزین حاشیه اصفهان و در جدال با شهروندان بر سر نوبت، دست به سلاح می‌شود و پس از شلیک گلوله سوار خودروی خارجی خود از صحنه می‌گریزد.

حیدری فرد، از قضات تاثیر گذار حوادث سال ۸۸ بود که بسیاری از شهروندان را به حبس محکوم کرد و در ماجرای کهریزک نیز نفر دوم پس از مرتضوی بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

واقعا جای تاسف داره
تعریف محارب که این روزها باب شده


> مرحوم طبرسي درمجمع البيان مي نويسد : «ازاهل بيت عليهم السلام روايت شده است كه محارب كسي است كه ( به روي مردم ) اسلحه بكشد و راه ها را ناامن كند چه در شهر و آبادي باشد و چه خارج از آن چون دزد راهزن و محارب در داخل و خارج شهر يكسان است و اين مذهب شافعي و اوزاعي و مالك است ، ولي ابو حنيفه و اصحاب او بر اين عقيده مي باشند كه محارب عبارتست از قاطع طريق ( راهزن ) ‌در خارج از شهر و آبادي و همين معني از عطاء خراساني نقل شده است . (‌مجمع ذيل آيه 33 مائده )





> مرحوم محقق در شرايع الاسلام مي نويسد :‌ » محارب هر كسي است كه اسلحه را عريان كرده و يا حمل كند براي ترساندن مردم در خشكي يا دريا ، در شب يا روز و در شهر و خارج از آن باشد »



ماده 196- هر كس كه برای ايجاد رعب و هراس و سلب آزادی و امنيت مردم دست به اسلحه ببرد ، محارب می باشد . تبصره 1 – ميان سلاح سرد و گرم فرقی نيست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Syrian Lion said:


> wa aleak alslam habibi
> 
> I have been busy lately... honestly this forum was filled with racists people which discouraged me from coming back...
> so I wont be here on PDF that much like before...



Hey .

If you mean those brain dead Al Qaede supporters I give you the right to forget this forum .

Anyway , I'm glad to see you online after a while .

Good Luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> wa aleak alslam habibi
> I have been busy lately... honestly this forum was filled with racists people which discouraged me from coming back...
> so I wont be here on PDF that much like before...



what can i say ..... you are totally right .

anyhow i wish u and your family the best .

good luck dearest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> what can i say ..... you are totally right .
> 
> anyhow i wish u and your family the best .
> 
> good luck dearest



ماشالله

اینجا همه ی بچه ها سحرخیزن .

هامان چه خبر . خوبی ؟

دوستانی که مهندسی و ... میخونن چیزی از معادلات یادشون مونده ؟ یه سوال دارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> اینجا همه ی بچه ها سحرخیزن .
> هامان چه خبر . خوبی ؟



ghorboonet beram , khoobi ?

migzare hame chi ..... 

baadesham man as saat 6.5 bidaram ....dige adat kardam vase emtehanat


----------



## MTN1917

S00R3NA said:


> این طرح که کنسل شد رفت .


Ishala ye modat dge ye havapeymaye amuzeshi jadid be nam ''kosar-88'' ronamie beshe, albate qaher qarar nist ke ye jangande chand manzure bashe, qaher ye havepeyma foru sote ke baraye hemayat havai to khalij fars sakhtan.

ma bayad montazere havapeyma ''jangande nime sangin'' bashim ke to nahaja va sanaye havi vezarat defa dare tarahi mishe.


----------



## Ayush

Syrian Lion said:


> wa aleak alslam habibi
> 
> I have been busy lately... honestly this forum was filled with racists people which discouraged me from coming back...
> so I wont be here on PDF that much like before...


so how's it back there? and wish you and your country a good year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

MTN1917 said:


> Ishala ye modat dge ye havapeymaye amuzeshi jadid be nam ''kosar-88'' ronamie beshe, albate qaher qarar nist ke ye jangande chand manzure bashe, qaher ye havepeyma foru sote ke baraye hemayat havai to khalij fars sakhtan.
> 
> ma bayad montazere havapeyma ''jangande nime sangin'' bashim ke to nahaja va sanaye havi vezarat defa dare tarahi mishe.



مواردی که در مورد قاهر گفتید صحیح نیست ... اون چیزی که رونمایی شد با قاهر اصلی تفاوت داره

یه خبر خوب هم بدم ... منتظر یه چیز خفن باشید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> یه خبر خوب هم بدم ... منتظر یه چیز خفن باشید


are u talking abt its engine ? 

 or sth else ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> are u talking abt its engine ?
> 
> or sth else ?



Please wait ... you won't be disappointed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Please wait ... you won't be disappointed !



Which engine ? Engine for which platform ???

You once said to me, Iran can build a Turbofan engine for commercial airliner.... that was the day i lost my interest in Iranian Defence....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Syrian Lion said:


> wa aleak alslam habibi
> 
> I have been busy lately... honestly this forum was filled with racists people which discouraged me from coming back...
> so I wont be here on PDF that much like before...



I know how you feel bro. ME section is extremely hateful and racist. I dont know why I keep indulging and posting there to be honest.
Well the Iranian section is pretty calm and chill. So we should hang around here. 

Wish you a good prosperous year my Syrian friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Which engine ? Engine for which platform ???



hi dear 

well he was talking about the RE-ed RQ-170 .......

and i was talking about the qaher engine ..... ghaher is set to get unveiled in a couple of months 

its engine is very advanced and sophisticated according to some sources 

so thats it ......



Sinan said:


> You once said to me, Iran can build a Turbofan engine for commercial airliner.... that was the day i lost my interest in Iranian Defence....



actually its true iran is working hard on a turbofan engine for its commercial airliner project which is going on well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> hi dear
> 
> well he was talking about the RE-ed RQ-170 .......
> 
> and i was talking about the qaher engine ..... ghaher is set to get unveiled in a couple of months
> 
> its engine is very advanced and sophisticated according to some sources
> 
> so thats it ......
> 
> actually its true iran is working hard on a turbofan engine for its commercial airliner project which is going on well



We shall see....

Are their any turbo engines (Turbo-prop, Tubo-fan, Tubo-jet) that is Iranian developed ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> We shall see....
> 
> Are their any turbo engines (Turbo-prop, Tubo-fan, Tubo-jet) that is Iranian developed ?


sure all of them as an example for each one :

turbo prop : under licence from ukrain in IRan-140 

turbo fan : kilmov RD-33 .....

turbo jet : upgraded j-85 and toloue for uav 

there are a lot of examples i'm just not as expert as @SOHEIL maybe he could help more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> sure all of them as an example for each one :
> 
> turbo prop : under licence from ukrain in IRan-140
> 
> turbo fan : kilmov RD-33 .....
> 
> turbo jet : upgraded j-85 and toloue for uav
> 
> there are a lot of examples i'm just not as expert as @SOHEIL maybe he could help more



Thanks, mate. 

I will do some research at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

ماجرای برج شیطان در مکه و سایه شیطان بر کعبه + عکس - مؤسسه جهانى سبطين (ع)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Resurrection5782 said:


> ماجرای برج شیطان در مکه و سایه شیطان بر کعبه + عکس - مؤسسه جهانى سبطين (ع)


سلام اگه به این مسائل علاقه مندی مستند اغوا رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم
اگه ندیده باشی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ostad said:


> سلام اگه به این مسائل علاقه مندی مستند اغوا رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم
> اگه ندیده باشی



سلام ديدمش.خدا اين سعودى ها رو لعنت کنه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> سلام اگه به این مسائل علاقه مندی مستند اغوا رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم
> اگه ندیده باشی


hamin alan downloadesh kardam ....

daset bi bala ghashange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> hamin alan downloadesh kardam ....
> 
> daset bi bala ghashange


این یکم قدیمیه اگه خوشت اومد بگو جدیداش رو بگم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> این یکم قدیمیه اگه خوشت اومد بگو جدیداش رو بگم



mer30 

alan negash mikonam 

7 ghesmate dige ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> mer30
> 
> alan negash mikonam
> 
> 7 ghesmate dige ....


ta onjaee ke yadam miad 7 gesmate.yekam kamtar yekam bishtar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> ta onjaee ke yadam miad 7 gesmate.yekam kamtar yekam bishtar.



hala bi zahmat oon jadida ham begoo , sorat downloadam khoobe alan download konam 

bebakhshida ..... 

eenam linke download eghva baraye doostan :

جوخه ی اندیشه ها - دانلود مستند اغوا با لینک مستقیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> hala bi zahmat oon jadida ham begoo , sorat downloadam khoobe alan download konam
> 
> bebakhshida .....
> 
> eenam linke download eghva baraye doostan :
> 
> جوخه ی اندیشه ها - دانلود مستند اغوا با لینک مستقیم


khahesh mikonam
esm in mostanad *The Arrivals* hastesh ke be farsi tarjomash kardan eghva
*1*. *The Arrivals
2*. *The Arrivals reloaded *(in seri kamel shodeye seri gabl hastesh) ye tozihi ham bedam ke ta injaye mostand ha oza khobe nesfe bishtare azaye grouh shia shodan.ama az in be bad grouheshoun monharef mishe va fek mikonan nemayande emam zaman va baad khode emame zaman ro peyda kardan !!!.age etelaate dustan gavi nabashe monharefeton mikone.ino dar nazar dashte bashid
*3*. *the divine book
4. phase 3*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> مواردی که در مورد قاهر گفتید صحیح نیست ... اون چیزی که رونمایی شد با قاهر اصلی تفاوت داره
> 
> یه خبر خوب هم بدم ... منتظر یه چیز خفن باشید



Dear @SOHEIL , with all do respect, Are not you tired of saying BS and announcing false news?
BTW, read the below article:
Histrionic personality disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



ResurgentIran said:


> I know how you feel bro. ME section is extremely hateful and racist. I dont know why I keep indulging and posting there to be honest.
> Well the Iranian section is pretty calm and chill. So we should hang around here.
> 
> Wish you a good prosperous year my Syrian friend!



Well, I think you are addicted to the ME section 
I have always seen that you mostly hang out there, and not even here.
BTW, be extremely careful my friend, That section makes everyone a zombie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Ostad said:


> khahesh mikonam
> esm in mostanad *The Arrivals* hastesh ke be farsi tarjomash kardan eghva
> *1*. *The Arrivals
> 2*. *The Arrivals reloaded *(in seri kamel shodeye seri gabl hastesh) ye tozihi ham bedam ke ta injaye mostand ha oza khobe nesfe bishtare azaye grouh shia shodan.ama az in be bad grouheshoun monharef mishe va fek mikonan nemayande emam zaman va baad khode emame zaman ro peyda kardan !!!.age etelaate dustan gavi nabashe monharefeton mikone.ino dar nazar dashte bashid
> *3*. *the divine book
> 4. phase 3*



Alie bayad hamasho did.
Ma bargashtim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

سلام خدمت دوستان
حالا که بحث مستند هست کسی مستندی جامع در مورد جنگ 33 روزه سراغ نداره ؟ در مورد حزب الله خالی نمیخوام باشه میخوام یک جورایی از هر دو طرف نشون بده. ممنون


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> میخوام یک جورایی از هر دو طرف نشون بده



salam ,fekr nemikonam ye hamchin chizi sakhte shode bashe !!

mostanad haye injoori hamishe jahat giri daran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Dustan age kesi filter shekane por sorate pooli makhsusan baraye youtube soragh dare baram pm kone inja nazare.https va tunnel va az ina chiza


----------



## spiderkiller

Ostad said:


> من مستند شبکه المنار رو دیدم خوب بود اما بی طرف...فک نکنم
> یه مستند دیگه هم دیدم که آخر مستند فک میکردی دیگه هیچکس تو لبنان زنده نمونده
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: israel's side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @spiderkiller
> i think this is the one called "fog of war"


این مستند رو دیدم کلا در رابطه با بعد از جنگ و ویرانی های حاصل از اون هست . من دنبال مستندی از خود شروع جنگ تا پایانش هستم


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

Yeki az dustan ye fil shekane pulie khub bede


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Dear @SOHEIL , with all do respect, Are not you tired of saying BS and announcing false news?
> BTW, read the below article:
> Histrionic personality disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



1-0



Sinan said:


> Which engine ? Engine for which platform ???
> 
> You once said to me, Iran can build a Turbofan engine for commercial airliner.... that was the day i lost my interest in Iranian Defence....



I will bring your interest back ...

@haman10 

dar mored chizaii ke behet migam inja chizi nago 

bezar ba madrak sohbat konim !

hanoz zode ... sabr dashte bash ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> dar mored chizaii ke behet migam inja chizi nago



oon chizai asli ru nagoftam 

faghat oonaee ru ke khodet too IMF va military gofti ru goftam


----------



## Neptune

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Falon
> Na, man ghablan inja naboudam. hamin ID, ID ye avval va aakhar e man tou in forum hast
> Anyway, serpentine sa'y mikone hamishe moderate bashe, ghablan ham man baahaash sohbat kardam ke chera mesle Neptune, mod e Turkiye nist. vali khob in raveshi hast ke serpentine behesh e'teghaad daareh. dar mored e gheyr e Iraniha ham, ba'zi vaght ha, kerm az khod e ba'zi Irani ha ham hast. Az vaghti ham ke man injaam, chand vaghti ham hast ke dige gheyr e irani kheyli inja bemipeleke. gar che man ba sakht giri ye bishtar touye in section movaafegham vali shoma ham ba'zi vaght ha, kheyli be serpentine gir midi  dar kol, mitounid ba ham kenaar biyaayd. ham digaro enghadr aziyat nakonid






rmi5 said:


> Motevajjeham Aziz, vali man in ra nemifahmam ke chera be serpentine enghadr gir midi? serpentine doroste ke mod hast, vali ounghadr ke fekr mikoni, zour nadaare ke masalan pakestani ha ra zert va zert ban kone. chon natije ash mishe ye chizi shabihe ghaziye ye in @safriz ya @sefriz ke modaam har chand vaght yek baar miyaad va bakhsh e torkiye ra be gand mikeshe.
> arab ha ham ke inja aaftabi nemishan, tork ha ham ke faghat chand tashoun ke ba ma doustan miyaan inja. shaayad ghablan ghaziyeh bad tar boude, vali alaan dige Let it go buddy



Alright gents...whats these sayin now...full translation please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Neptune said:


> Alright gents...whats these sayin now...full translation please



It seems that you are sensitive to Sefriz. 
Actually I have always criticized @Serpentine to be too lenient with trolls, especially with foreign trolls including Arab and pakistani trolls, and I was asking him to be more strict like you. @Falon was criticizing Serpentine for the same reason but much more stronger than me and with a teasing language. I tried to pacify him, and I told him that our mod cannot be too strict as he means, since some of trolls are crazy and they may want to act like Sefriz if we ban them. I suggest Serpentine to be more strict but not too much like what Falon wants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falon said:


> nashod dige, ya tarafe man ya tarafe in bi namoosa.
> 
> man az rooze aval goftam ke man az keshvaram defa khaham kard, makhsoosan moghable kharejiha.
> 
> In basati ke dar keshvar rah andakhtan moshkele man va afradi mesle in kesfat hamane.



IMO, if I wanted to judge only based on this post, I would say that you are in the same side with him. Either consciously or unconsciously 
But, Come on ... dude, I read your comment about recent corruption issue as well.  Only Basijis were writing such comments, and also your comments in ME section is also suspicious.
Anyway, Not my business


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine 
Please clean this mess, and "Jang e Zargari".
Thanks buddy


----------



## haman10

man dige inja post nemizaram .

bye .

vali ye chizi @rmi5 jan : khiyalet rahat man nayoomadam inja ke forumo be amsale shoma shahi ha va bedam ....

khiyalet rahat aziz ......

nemizaram inja ru be gand bekeshi .....


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> man dige inja post nemizaram .
> 
> bye .
> 
> vali ye chizi @rmi5 jan : khiyalet rahat man nayoomadam inja ke forumo be amsale shoma shahi ha va bedam ....
> 
> khiyalet rahat aziz ......
> 
> nemizaram inja ru be gand bekeshi .....




I don't give a damn about what you think about me or what you want to do.

Peace


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I don't give a damn about what you think about me or what you want to do.



please maintain decorum !! act like an educated person which u are !

didi manam baladam mesle to basham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> please maintain decorum !! act like an educated person which u are !
> 
> didi manam baladam mesle to basham



That's good, I will appreciate it if you learn from me not to insult others and be polite and civil.
Thumbs up.
Bests


----------



## Serpentine

Guys, keep it civil now.
Falon is suspended and 2 other infraction/warnings issued.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@desert-rat ???


----------



## Neptune

rmi5 said:


> It seems that you are sensitive to Sefriz.
> Actually I have always criticized @Serpentine to be too lenient with trolls, especially with foreign trolls including Arab and pakistani trolls, and I was asking him to be more strict like you. @Falon was criticizing Serpentine for the same reason but much more stronger than me and with a teasing language. I tried to pacify him, and I told him that our mod cannot be too strict as he means, since some of trolls are crazy and they may want to act like Sefriz if we ban them. I suggest Serpentine to be more strict but not too much like what Falon wants



ahh alright. Well, I remember I had banned him several times. The last one was the one that made me really angry. He, the biggest troll is permanently gone now. But Serpentine is doing his job just as we all do. I personally think that he's more capable at moderation more than me. You guys just don't quote the trolls, we'll handle the rest))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Neptune said:


> ahh alright. Well, I remember I had banned him several times. The last one was the one that made me really angry. He, the biggest troll is permanently gone now. But Serpentine is doing his job just as we all do. I personally think that he's more capable at moderation more than me. You guys just don't quote the trolls, we'll handle the rest))



Thanks dear for the compliment. But it's not about being a 'better' mod, we just have different ways and the same goal, some ways work better for some people. You are also doing a great job in Turkish section and I mean it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Neptune said:


> ahh alright. Well, I remember I had banned him several times. The last one was the one that made me really angry. He, the biggest troll is permanently gone now. But Serpentine is doing his job just as we all do. I personally think that he's more capable at moderation more than me. You guys just don't quote the trolls, we'll handle the rest))





Serpentine said:


> Thanks dear for the compliment. But it's not about being a 'better' mod, we just have different ways and the same goal, some ways work better for some people. You are also doing a great job in Turkish section and I mean it.



I like it when you guys are supporting each other. In persian we say "opening a coke for each other".Never mind, just kidding.
Anyway, sometimes banning some people make them a zombie, like sefriz.


----------



## Neptune

@Serpentine thanks brotha...well, my way's like obama's. the classic red line policy you know. Once you pass them...party hard  what does Serpentine mean btw



rmi5 said:


> I like it when you guys are supporting each other. In persian we say "opening a coke for each other".Never mind, just kidding.
> Anyway, sometimes banning some people make them a zombie, like sefriz.



then i'm the guy with the AT-4, hunting down the zombies at that AppleApp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Neptune said:


> ahh alright. Well, I remember I had banned him several times. The last one was the one that made me really angry. He, the biggest troll is permanently gone now. But Serpentine is doing his job just as we all do. I personally think that he's more capable at moderation more than me. You guys just don't quote the trolls, we'll handle the rest))


Thanks bro.


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> saat 3:15 hast , fekr nemikonam darsam ta 4 tamoum she , baadesham bayad 6 vase morour pa sham ......
> 
> ey khoda bokosh rahat sham
> 
> @iranigirl2 salam khahar naboodi chera ?
> 
> bye evryone ......


 

Hi bradar, I was enjoying the holidays, n now I'm super busy my school is starting soon..

Anyways, wat are u up to?


p.s
opps I just realized your message was from Sunday. I think I replied too late..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

iranigirl2 said:


> Hi bradar, *I was enjoying the holidays*, n now I'm super busy my school is starting soon..
> 
> Anyways, wat are u up to?
> 
> 
> p.s
> opps I just realized your message was from Sunday. I think I replied too late..



What Holidays ? 

And @haman10 - She promised that she'd send a Christmas Present for her Pakistani Brother but she didn't even send a Christmas Greeting let alone a present ! 

And is the Persian word for 'sister' the same as it is in Urdu - Humshera !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

New avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

ResurgentIran said:


> New avatar


That's cool bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii


haha that was hilarious

Sent it to my parents. 

It's literally the dark ages all over again.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> haha that was hilarious
> 
> Sent it to my parents.
> 
> It's literally the dark ages all over again.



 I am glad you liked it. BTW, This guy is awesome. I will send you some more links from his videos later. he mocks mullahs perfectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

به یه قزوینیه میگن چرا احمدی نژاد از دریای مازندران آب کشید به سمنان؟ میگه چون میدونست قراره بشه پایتخت!


----------



## Ostad

ResurgentIran said:


> New avatar


Homa great.
----------------------------
a joke...

استادهای دانشگاه رو بردن تو هواپیما
از بلندگو اعلام کردن که"
این هواپیما ساخت دانشجوهای شما هست..!
همه اساتید فرار کردن!
جز یه استاد
پرسیدن :چرا نشستی؟
استاد گفت:
اگه این هواپیما ساخت دانشجوهای منه
که شک دارم پرواز بکنه
تازه اگه روشن شه..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad @SinaG
Alagöz (شهلا چشم)
I love this song. I feel that his voice is coming from paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> Homa great.
> ----------------------------
> a joke...
> 
> استادهای دانشگاه رو بردن تو هواپیما
> از بلندگو اعلام کردن که"
> این هواپیما ساخت دانشجوهای شما هست..!
> همه اساتید فرار کردن!
> جز یه استاد
> پرسیدن :چرا نشستی؟
> استاد گفت:
> اگه این هواپیما ساخت دانشجوهای منه
> که شک دارم پرواز بکنه
> تازه اگه روشن شه..!



Albatte age havaapeymaa monfajer nashe, harkat e manteghi iye 
Albatte havaapeyma haye sakht e russiye ham in joke baraashoun mitoune dar ba'zi mavaared sedgh bekone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

به یه آزریه میگن تا حالا دقت کردی روحانی عمامشو مثل رهبرای سنی ترکیه درست میکنه؟ میگه نه تا حالا دگت نکردم


----------



## haman10

BeyondHeretic said:


> به یه آزریه میگن تا حالا دقت کردی روحانی عمامشو مثل رهبرای سنی ترکیه درست میکنه؟ میگه نه تا حالا دگت نکردم



kheyli bi maze va tohin amiz bood .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad @SinaG
> Alagöz (شهلا چشم)
> I love this song. I feel that his voice is coming from paradise.


very beautiful song. the clip itself was piece of art.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> Anyways, wat are u up to?


me 2 !!

i'm also very busy with my exams  thanks for asking and good luck with the school 




Armstrong said:


> And @haman10 - She promised that she'd send a Christmas Present for her Pakistani Brother but she didn't even send a Christmas Greeting let alone a present !



 



Armstrong said:


> And is the Persian word for 'sister' the same as it is in Urdu - Humshera



we say it like HAM-SHIRE 

yes but we normally say "khahar" 

anyway how are u doing mate ? how is every thing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

@*SOHEIL*

Mister Soheil SAARJI...

U said human flight by around 2017. 

U said wait and see by then.. 

We are close to then..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Water Car Engineer said:


> U said human flight by around 2017.



well thats true 

wait and see for yourself mate


----------



## Water Car Engineer

haman10 said:


> well thats true
> 
> wait and see for yourself mate




Okay, so two against one.

We will wait and see.. 

Until then..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

SOHEIL said:


> مواردی که در مورد قاهر گفتید صحیح نیست ... اون چیزی که رونمایی شد با قاهر اصلی تفاوت داره
> 
> یه خبر خوب هم بدم ... منتظر یه چیز خفن باشید


ma ke az khodamune ke qaher ye chiz bozorgtar ba ye motor qavi bashe, vali in qaheri ke neshun dadan abad dahane motoresh andaze j-85 e, ke ba hamchin motori be sorat balaye sut nemirese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

MTN1917 said:


> ma ke az khodamune ke qaher ye chiz bozorgtar ba ye motor qavi bashe, vali in qaheri ke neshun dadan abad dahane motoresh andaze j-85 e, ke ba hamchin motori be sorat balaye sut nemirese.



salam . ghaziye shahed 129 ke yadetoon hast ?

avalin chizi ke rou namaee shod ye pahpade koochik bood . hame maskharamoon kardan .....

ama hala chi ?

kesi joraat dare dar mored shahed cherto pert bege ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

guys did you see this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> guys did you see this:



He is awesome. I have heard that he has been retired very recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> He is awesome. I have heard that he has been retired very recently.


yes i heard that too.he was and still is very creative. i mean playing guitar in space, imagine saying this to Yuri Gagarin.


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> yes i heard that too.he was and still is very creative. i mean playing guitar in space, imagine saying this to Yuri Gagarin.


We will miss him  he was taking and sending pictures from space on his facebook page as well. The guy was awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

haman10 said:


> salam . ghaziye shahed 129 ke yadetoon hast ?
> 
> avalin chizi ke rou namaee shod ye pahpade koochik bood . hame maskharamoon kardan .....
> 
> ama hala chi ?
> 
> kesi joraat dare dar mored shahed cherto pert bege ?


Shahed az hamoon avalesh ham, hamin andaze bud vali un ahmaqhaye motenafer az iran maskhare bazi dar mi avordan, benazar man qaher ba hamin andaze ham ye havapeymaie ke ba tavajoh be mahdodiathaye iran dar zamine sakht motor havapeyma yek gozine khob va khalaqane baraye nabard namoteqarene.

Ma to sakht motor havapeyma moshkel darim va to sanad jame tose sanaye havafaza keshvar umade ke ma qarare to 1404 motor turbofan sangin va nime sangin besazim.
پرتاب ماهواره به مدار زمین‌آهنگ - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

moaven sabeq vazir defa qablan goft ke qaher yek jangande basiji baraye defa az khalij farse, baraye hamin man in bavaro daram ke qaher yek jangande chand manzure nist
بکایی: قاهر یک جنگنده بسیجی است - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

ye maqale jaleb qarbiha raje be qaher
MY MESSAGE TO THE WEST CONCERNING IRAN'S F-313 "FIGHTER:" ARROGANCE CAN GET YOU KILLED - AviationIntel.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

ResurgentIran said:


> New avatar



Ghashange agha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

*to @Ostad & others*
حالا که بحث زبان آذری شد
با کمال احترام آهنگ فوق العاده زیر تقدیم همه ی آذری زبان های عزیز این فروم می شود
برگ سبزی است تحفه درویش
jafar Ahmadi_-_Na Gözldi Gözel Bahar.mp3 - Google Drive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> *to @Ostad & others*
> حالا که بحث زبان آذری شد
> با کمال احترام آهنگ فوق العاده زیر تقدیم همه ی آذری زبان های عزیز این فروم می شود
> برگ سبزی است تحفه درویش
> jafar Ahmadi_-_Na Gözldi Gözel Bahar.mp3 - Google Drive


ممنون بسیار زیبا بود

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

Islam shall be the winner said:


> *to @Ostad & others*
> حالا که بحث زبان آذری شد
> با کمال احترام آهنگ فوق العاده زیر تقدیم همه ی آذری زبان های عزیز این فروم می شود
> برگ سبزی است تحفه درویش
> jafar Ahmadi_-_Na Gözldi Gözel Bahar.mp3 - Google Drive



Vaghan ke che bahare zibaie, man ahanghaye qadimi azari ro kheili dost daram amu bozorgam harvaqt jam mishim ''kuchalara su sapmisham'' ro mikhune, k vaqan zibast(albate ye kam qamgine).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

MTN1917 said:


> Vaghan ke che bahare zibaie, man ahanghaye qadimi azari ro kheili dost daram amu bozorgam harvaqt jam mishim ''kuchalara su sapmisham'' ro mikhune, k vaqan zibast(albate ye kam qamgine).



heyf ke man zabane azari ro balad nistam amma khoobi zabane ahang ine ke jahani hast va hame oon ro mifahman.
in ahang ro ham ba vojoodi ke nemifahmam chi mige amma doost daram. gozashtam ta baghiye ham azash lazzat bebaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Resurrection5782 said:


> Ma inhame talash mikonim vejheye iran ro khub konim bazi ahmaghaye por shode ba VOA va BBC va manoto gol be khodi mizanan.Akhe age mardom shah ro dust dahtan ke 98% be jomhurie eslami ray nemidadan!


شما هنوز دلیل حضور همچین افرادی رو در این فروم نگرفتی.
حضور اونا برای دفاع از ایران نیست، به خاطر حس میهن پرستیشون نیست، یه نگاهی به تاپیکهایی که در مورد دستاوردهای ایران هست بنداز میبینی که کمترین حضور رو دارن
ولی در عین حال اگر یه سوتی مثل رونمایی از حماسه پیدا کنن نهایت تلاششون رو میکنن تا از اون علیه ایران و دولت و تحقیر ایرانیها استفاده کنن تا جایی که من باید بگم صد رحمت به ترولهای اسراییلی،
جهت مستدل کردن قضیه یه نگاهی به تاپیک رونمایی از حماسه که سهیل یه عنوان اشتباه رو براش انتخاب کرده بود بنداز
IRAN will display its most advanced drone later this week
بعد حالا برو ببین همون آدمهایی که تاپیک بالا رو به گند کشیدن کجای این یکی هستن
Latest IRGC UAV, Shahed-129 became operational
برای من که واقعا مشکله فکر کنم اینا مزدور نیستن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> شما هنوز دلیل حضور همچین افرادی رو در این فروم نگرفتی.
> حضور اونا برای دفاع از ایران نیست، به خاطر حس میهن پرستیشون نیست، یه نگاهی به تاپیکهایی که در مورد دستاوردهای ایران هست بنداز میبینی که کمترین حضور رو دارن
> ولی در عین حال اگر یه سوتی مثل رونمایی از حماسه پیدا کنن نهایت تلاششون رو میکنن تا از اون علیه ایران و دولت و تحقیر ایرانیها استفاده کنن تا جایی که من باید بگم صد رحمت به ترولهای اسراییلی،
> جهت مستدل کردن قضیه یه نگاهی به تاپیک رونمایی از حماسه که سهیل یه عنوان اشتباه رو براش انتخاب کرده بود بنداز
> IRAN will display its most advanced drone later this week
> بعد حالا برو ببین همون آدمهایی که تاپیک بالا رو به گند کشیدن کجای این یکی هستن
> Latest IRGC UAV, Shahed-129 became operational
> برای من که واقعا مشکله فکر کنم اینا مزدور نیستن



I don't care about your opinions and talks, but talking behind other people is a sign of cowardness and it is immoral. You need to at least mention others if you want to talk about them.
BTW, what I said in the thread that you are pointing it, is true, again:


rmi5 said:


> Iran cannot export any arm due to sanctions of Security Council of UN.





> no real export is possible after sanctions. there have been just some arm *smuggling* for hezbollah and hamas. the reason is very clear. no rational leader would dare to endanger his own country's benefits to import arm from Iran when they can import it from russia or USA.
> 
> *So obviously exporting UCAV is not feasible.*



BTW, Basij pays money to its member, so I think it's very clear who are getting paid for commenting in this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> Vaghan khak bar sare irani ke esme irani ru inas!



baba be iran che rabti dare ?

az een mojoodat tooye hameye keshvara hast ......

good night everybody ~!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> I don't care about your opinions and talks, but talking behind other people is a sign of cowardness and it is immoral. You need to at least mention others if you want to talk about them.


talking behind others is when you mention someone's name in private, while I didn't mention anyone, I just posted two topics so people would see the posts and people's character themselves. also it's a open forum and everyone can reply, the same way you did.

I should remind you that your fellow have specifically mentioned my name several times without using the forum's mention mechanism.
talking about morality you should educate yourself first, remember when one of these trolls changed my comment in his quote and wrote "I am a terrorist" and you thanked him. you better to find another excuse, cause when it's come to morality you are the last one in the row.


> BTW, Basij pays money to its member, so I think it's very clear who are getting paid for commenting in this forum


Mr liar, I have been in basij and basij war-games (not anymore) and not only I haven't received a single rial, yet I had to pay for my equipments or the charities to run the base. what you are talking about may be mossad and your salaries.
yet even if Basijis would receive money it was OK cause they help the police to maintain the security in the neighborhoods, I heard the police chief of my town who clearly stated that without the help of Basij they are unable to maintain the full security in town specially in the areas were police can't enter. 
also Basij is a reserved army more powerful than the heavy loaded foreign armies.(به کوری دشمنان نظام)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> talking behind others is when you mention someone's name in private, while I didn't mention anyone, I just posted two topics so people would see the posts and people's character themselves. also it's a open forum and everyone can reply, the same way you did.
> 
> I should remind you that your fellow have specifically mentioned my name several times without using the forum's mention mechanism.
> talking about morality you should educate yourself first, remember when one of these trolls changed my comment in his quote and wrote "I am a terrorist" and you thanked him. you better to find another excuse, cause when it's come to morality you are the last one in the row.


Look, I don't know what you are talking about. I don't know you are referring to thanking which post?
BTW, each of us, is responsible for his own behavior. You need to ask "my fellow" why they have done so. I have quoted my words before. again:


> Iran cannot export any arm due to sanctions of Security Council of UN.
> no real export is possible after sanctions. there have been just some arm *smuggling* for hezbollah and hamas. the reason is very clear. no rational leader would dare to endanger his own country's benefits to import arm from Iran when they can import it from russia or USA.
> 
> *So obviously exporting UCAV is not feasible.*​



Is it wrong? I can only be responsible on behalf of myself, not other members.



> Mr liar, I have been in basij and basij war-games (not anymore) and not only I haven't received a single rial, yet I had to pay for my equipments or the charities to run the base. what you are talking about may be mossad and your salaries.
> yet even if Basijis would receive money it was OK cause they help the police to maintain the security in the neighborhoods, I heard the police chief of my town who clearly stated that without the help of Basij they are unable to maintain the full security in town specially in the areas were police can't enter.
> also Basij is a reserved army more powerful than the heavy loaded foreign armies.(به کوری دشمنان نظام)



Basij is paying salary for its active members. They got exempted them from military services. and they go to universities with huge privileges. Everyone knows it. Basij is a mercenary force, since it fits throughly by the meaning of the word mercenary. After Iran-Iraq war, era basij is only designed for oppressing Iranian civilians. they don't have any other use. for example, none of these basijis have the balls to go to syria, or non of them have the balls to go to sistan and fighting with terrorists. You, yourself, know these facts very well.


----------



## New

mohsen said:


> talking behind others is when you mention someone's name in private, while I didn't mention anyone, I just posted two topics so people would see the posts and people's character themselves. also it's a open forum and everyone can reply, the same way you did.
> I should remind you that your fellow have specifically mentioned my name several times without using the forum's mention mechanism.
> talking about morality you should educate yourself first, remember when one of these trolls changed my comment in his quote and wrote "I am a terrorist" and you thanked him. you better to find another excuse, cause when it's come to morality you are the last one in the row.
> BTW, Basij pays money to its member, so I think it's very clear who are getting paid for commenting in this forum
> Mr liar, I have been in basij and basij war-games (not anymore) and not only I haven't received a single rial, yet I had to pay for my equipments or the charities to run the base. what you are talking about may be mossad and your salaries.
> yet even if Basijis would receive money it was OK cause they help the police to maintain the security in the neighborhoods, I heard the police chief of my town who clearly stated that without the help of Basij they are unable to maintain the full security in town specially in the areas were police can't enter.
> also Basij is a reserved army more powerful than the heavy loaded foreign armies.(به کوری دشمنان نظام)


واو
محسن جان عزیز این همه نوشته برای کسی که ارزششو نداره؟
عزیزم شما خودتو ناراحت نکن 
آخ آخ از دست مردم این سرزمین
آه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> واو
> محسن جان عزیز این همه نوشته برای کسی که ارزششو نداره؟
> عزیزم شما خودتو ناراحت نکن
> آخ آخ از دست مردم این سرزمین
> آه



haha... Aren't you tired of stalking me?
How old are you dear? Do you need any candy? how much you have been hurt by my posts?!!!
BTW, You are a source of fun for me.
You have been stalking me in World affairs, ME section, Iran Section, ... 
BTW, sometimes I see that you thank my posts and report that post as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> How old are you dear?


older than you kiddo.



rmi5 said:


> Do you need any candy?


ya thanks.



rmi5 said:


> how much you have been hurt by my posts?


mmm, not much.



rmi5 said:


> You are a source of fun for me


you too kiddo.



rmi5 said:


> You have been stalking me in World affairs, ME section, Iran Section


Again conspiracy delusion, I guess.



rmi5 said:


> sometimes I see that you thank my posts and report that post as well.


you better use your glasses.
bebin in sheklak khandeha kheyli maskharas joone to nazar bahashoon hal nemikonam.
dar zemn man tahala tooye zendegim az daste kasi narahat nashodam. true about you too.
vali jeddan entezar nadashtam inghadr bache bazi bebinam oonam az to ke eddeaahaye faravani azat shenidam.
اینو همیشه دوست دارم به فارسی بگم:
عمو جون کلاس چندمی؟
valli kollan I am kidding
ma na tanha shoma ro ke hamaro doost darim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> older than you kiddo.
> ya thanks.
> mmm, not much.
> you too kiddo.





> Again conspiracy delusion, I guess.
> you better use your glasses.


Taqqiya as arabs say in the ME section 


> bebin in sheklak khandeha kheyli maskharas joone to nazar bahashoon hal nemikonam.
> dar zemn man tahala tooye zendegim az daste kasi narahat nashodam. true about you too.
> *vali jeddan entezar nadashtam inghadr bache bazi bebinam oonam az to ke eddeaahaye faravani azat shenidam.*



As long as you keep stalking me in different threads, My attitude, won't change. Get a life, I am not interested in a troll war with a basiji.
*I highly suggest you to put my name in your ignore list, as @twilight has already done so.
*


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Again conspiracy delusion, I guess.
> you better use your glasses.
> Taqqiya as arabs say in the ME section
> bebin in sheklak khandeha kheyli maskharas joone to nazar bahashoon hal nemikonam.
> dar zemn man tahala tooye zendegim az daste kasi narahat nashodam. true about you too.
> vali jeddan entezar nadashtam inghadr bache bazi bebinam oonam az to ke eddeaahaye faravani azat shenidam.
> As long as you keep stalking me in different threads, My attitude, won't change. Get a life, I am not interested in a troll war with a basiji.






rmi5 said:


> I highly suggest you to put my name in your ignore list, as @twilight has already done so


na chera inkaro konam. as I mentioned befor "You are a source of fun for me" bro.
pesaram shoma faghat ta hodoode yek mahe dige mano tahamol kon bad man miram.
eee rasti jame jahani ro ham age oomadi tashvigh mibinamet, azize baradar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> na chera inkaro konam. as I mentioned befor "You are a source of fun for me" bro.



haha, you too honey. Anyway, do not quote my posts again, since I won't reply them anymore. 



------------------------

BTW, I am interested to know that how much of money Basij pays for every troll post? I have heard that an asian country pays 50 cent for each post I guess.
Some posts are really funny in this thread. Enjoy it guys:
22 top airforces (based on plane quality and quantity). | Page 13


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> haha, you too honey. Anyway, do not quote my posts again, since I won't reply them anymore.


as you wish, will be my pleasure.



rmi5 said:


> I am interested to know that how much of money Basij pays for every troll post?


khaaayyli.

poste ghabli ham goftam jame jahani nazdik shomast fekr mikonam beri manam oonjam. hope to see you.


----------



## The SiLent crY

I think its a good idea if  @Serpentine closes this thread .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> I think its a good idea if  @Serpentine closes this thread .


No need to close it. Just kick out the hezbollahi terrorist scum that have flooded the forum from military.ir in the past year

I supported Arian when he became a mod and still do. But in the end he has to realize that there is a line between being impartial and allowing terrorist scum to spread their garbage. 

They have destroyed the forum. They're literally the counter parts of arab wahabi scum and they have no place here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Abii said:


> No need to close it. Just kick out the hezbollahi terrorist scum that have flooded the forum from military.ir in the past year
> 
> I supported Arian when he became a mod and still do. But in the end he has to realize that there is a line between being impartial and allowing terrorist scum to spread their garbage.
> 
> They have destroyed the forum. They're literally the counter parts of arab wahabi scum and they have no place here.



List the trouble makers to forum management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> haha... Aren't you tired of stalking me?
> How old are you dear? Do you need any candy? how much you have been hurt by my posts?!!!
> BTW, You are a source of fun for me.
> You have been stalking me in World affairs, ME section, Iran Section, ...
> BTW, sometimes I see that you thank my posts and report that post as well.


lol are

He thanks my posts a well. 

How these baboons can even breath on their own without failing is a mystery to me. At least arab terrorists blow up, these guys stick to you like a famine struck mosquito.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

Posti ke webby gozoshto lotfan bekhoon. Age doost dari in heyvoonaro report kon. Harfe to bishtar ghodrat dare. Ba man ziad in webby ina hala nemikonan lol

btw I'm back in Edmonton. It was an eventful day to say the least. Had to spend 45 mins trying to dig my car out of ice and snow. I wasn't wearing a hat so my right ear is now swollen and double the size of the left one lmao

The flight was good though. I had a first class ticket (which I didn't pay for) and I was sitting beside this hot Asian/white flirt (the east asian/white mix should be cloned btw, every single one I've seen has been crazy hot).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@Surenas 

How come you don't post here anymore? I know the goon squad is annoying, but still. I remember Surenas helped me wake up and smell the coffee a couple of years ago when I was trying to give him a hard time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

WebMaster said:


> List the trouble makers to forum management.



Dear @WebMaster 
I have recently talked about one of them in the GHQ section, and reported some of them before, in which two or three of them get suspended before. I believe this issue bothers other members as well, for example I believe that Saudi members like @al-Hasani have mentioned some of their names to mods as well. This Thread has had a great role in bringing peace and energy in Iran section. But some of trolls, as @Abii mentioned, have flooded into our section from | - Index - Military.ir - The First Military Reference Forum Site in Iran website in order to do state propaganda purposes and make trouble for this website. They constantly stalk Arab members and opposing Iranian and Turk members and insult them in Persian language to derail the threads and make trouble for them and make them angry.
Our mod is very busy these days for his university exam and he cannot check the section regularly. BTW, I can make a new thread in GHQ section and ask @Abii and other members like @Surenas @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @BLACKEAGLE to tell you the names of trouble makers.
Thank You



Abii said:


> @rmi5
> Posti ke webby gozoshto lotfan bekhoon. Age doost dari in heyvoonaro report kon. Harfe to bishtar ghodrat dare. Ba man ziad in webby ina hala nemikonan lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

^^^
@rmi5 !?!?


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @Surenas
> 
> How come you don't post here anymore? I know the goon squad is annoying, but still. I remember Surenas helped me wake up and smell the coffee a couple of years ago when I was trying to give him a hard time.



@Surenas is a good guy. Although we have had very hot discussions with each other before, (about kurdish-turkic stuff  ) but, I always have a great respect for this man.
BTW, unfortunately, his grandmother has died a couple of days ago. I have lost one of my grandmothers before, and I know how hard it is. I hope and I am sure that she will rest in peace.



Ostad said:


> ^^^
> @rmi5 !?!?



I'll talk about it with you later in PM. 



Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> btw I'm back in Edmonton. It was an eventful day to say the least. Had to spend 45 mins trying to dig my car out of ice and snow. I wasn't wearing a hat so my right ear is now swollen and double the size of the left one lmao
> 
> The flight was good though. I had a first class ticket (which I didn't pay for) and I was sitting beside this hot Asian/white flirt (the east asian/white mix should be cloned btw, every single one I've seen has been crazy hot).




uhhh man, how can you live in such a cold place?!!!!! It's unbelievable 
BTW, did you get her number?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Surenas is a good guy. Although we have had very hot discussions with each other before, (about kurdish-turkic stuff  ) but, I always have a great respect for this man.
> BTW, unfortunately, his grandmother has died a couple of days ago. I have lost one of my grandmothers before, and I know how hard it is. I hope and I am sure that she will rest in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll talk about it with you later in PM.


ok but as i said:
داداش دعوای خونه رو تو کوچه نبر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Surenas is a good guy. Although we have had very hot discussions with each other before, (about kurdish-turkic stuff  ) but, I always have a great respect for this man.
> *BTW, unfortunately, his grandmother has died a couple of days ago*. I have lost one of my grandmothers before, and I know how hard it is. I hope and I am sure that she will rest in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll talk about it with you later in PM.


That sucks. Tasliat.
As I said before, he helped me realize what's important 
Before I was kind of like that s00r3na character and thought it would be nationalistic of me to whitewash the crimes of the regime from time to time. Hopefully s00r3na can wake up too, but unfortunately he's too religious and that complicates things a lot for him.


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ok but as i said:
> داداش دعوای خونه رو تو کوچه نبر


عزیز جان، بین کسی‌ که از قصد کاری را میکنه و کسی‌ که کلا یه کم کم داره، فرق وجود داره.

با دومی‌ می‌شه ولی‌ با اولی‌ نمی‌شه صحبت کرد. در هر صورت، من با کسایی‌ که به من و خانواده‌ام فحش داد اند، و مدام همه جا کرم میریزن، دوستی‌ ندارم.

در هر صورت، من کم کم میرم بخوابم، بعدا با هم حرف می‌زنیم ؛)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> These baboons are a bigger enemy to what we are as a nation and people then any foreigner will be. Plus, our hands are being tied here. They're a bunch of terrorist nobodies that think they can implement the same clown show they've got going on military.ir
> 
> enough is enough



@Ostad
I agree with @Abii .
At the beginning of joining to this forum, I was thinking like @Ostad , but now I have understood that @Abii and @Surenas 's approaches are right.


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 , @Abii
i dont know guys but its not right to bring trolls and others to an internal disagreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 , @Abii
> i dont know guys but its not right. to bring trolls and others to an internal disagreement.


Let's talk about it later. I feel very sleepy right now. BTW, As I told you before, you would understand my words, and Abii's as you spend more time here.
Never mind.
I am going to sleep, Bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 , @Abii
> i dont know guys but its not right to bring trolls and others to an internal disagreement.


It's not an internal disagreement.

We're not living in the 12th century. The world is a globalized village. There are only a handful of countries in the world that are operating on their own, and your mentality (no offense) is a direct result of that (I used to think like you). People like haman, soheil etc... are the regime and the the regime in Iran isn't just suffocating the people of Iran, but hundreds of millions of people in the region and around the world. This isn't an "internal disagreement." It's something that affects the people of Iraq, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Israel and most importantly our Iran. Even on a forum they shouldn't be allowed to spread their garbage.

Allowing these scum of the earth to roam free is no different than allowing salafis or pro Nazi people to spread their garbage.


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> It's not an internal disagreement.
> 
> We're not living in the 12th century. The world is a globalized village. There are only a handful of countries in the world that are operating on their own, and your mentality (no offense) is a direct result of that (I used to think like you). People like haman, soheil etc... are the regime and the the regime in Iran isn't just suffocating the people of Iran, but hundreds of millions of people in the region and around the world. This isn't an "internal disagreement." It's something that affects the people of Iraq, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Israel and most importantly our Iran. Even on a forum they shouldn't be allowed to spread their garbage.
> 
> Allowing these scum of the earth to roam free is no different than allowing salafis or pro Nazi people to spread their garbage.


ok what they did? was it worse than what Us and Uk did to Iran.? why u are not criticising
them.
now iran is world #1 problem huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ok what they did? was it worse than what Us and Uk did to Iran.? why u are not criticising
> them.
> now iran is world #1 problem huh?



If by Iran you mean the regime, yes, it is the number one problem for Iranian people, at least.


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> If by Iran you mean the regime, yes, it is the number one problem for Iranian people, at least.


ok then let the Iranian's to deal with it. we used foreign help a lot in past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> ok what they did? was it worse than what Us and Uk did to Iran.? why u are not criticising
> them.now iran is world #1 problem huh?



Look at the Europeans, East Asians and South Americans. Every human society has evolved. Not too long ago Europeans had the most brutal wars in human history, South Americans were colonized by the whites and East Asians were being bombed 10 times worse than any Middle Eastern country was ever bombed. 

Today, everybody has evolved and moved on. Nobody cares about that shit anymore. People have found common ground and also peace. All around the world people see each other as friends. The Europeans have removed their borders and look at each other as brothers and kin. In the American continent, the same thing has been happening, albeit slower. In the East, Japan, South Korea, Singapore, Thailand, Taiwan, China, Vietnam etc... are all either developed or developing at amazing speeds. Their people no longer care about conflicts and misery, but friendship and advancement. 

Criticizing and worrying about something that happened before I was born is useless when we're giving ourselves cancer today. Our country has self induced cancer, you ask me why I'm not angry about the cold virus the Americans gave us 5-6 decades ago. Worry about the self induced cancer first. 

And in every survey around the world, IRan and North Korea are seen as the world's most hated countries on the planet. Only one country on this planet has a positive view of Iran, and that's pakistan. Without an exception, every Asian, African, American and European country sees Iran as a negative force in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ok then let the Iranian's to deal with it. we used foreign help a lot in past.



Read the post #6122. Now, what's your opinion?!!! 
Behet goftam kardesim, shoma ye kam ba in jamaa'at sohbat koni, mibini ke tah e vojoudeshoun chi hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

faghat vase inke bedoonin migam :

man yeki ke nemizaram 2 ta shahi atheist biyan forumo dast begiran ...... 

baghiya ru nemidoonam 

@mohsen @SOHEIL @Islam shall be the winner

guys i'm so happy that Yzd Khalifa is reading our posts right now cause someone mentioned him!! 

welcome yazid ! you can clearly understand that we iranians are mad at eachother 

just as u said !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

whats up with site ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> Dear @WebMaster
> I have recently talked about one of them in the GHQ section, and reported some of them before, in which two or three of them get suspended before. I believe this issue bothers other members as well, for example I believe that Saudi members like @al-Hasani have mentioned some of their names to mods as well. This Thread has had a great role in bringing peace and energy in Iran section. But some of trolls, as @Abii mentioned, have flooded into our section from | - Index - Military.ir - The First Military Reference Forum Site in Iran website in order to do state propaganda purposes and make trouble for this website. They constantly stalk Arab members and opposing Iranian and Turk members and insult them in Persian language to derail the threads and make trouble for them and make them angry.
> Our mod is very busy these days for his university exam and he cannot check the section regularly. BTW, I can make a new thread in GHQ section and ask @Abii and other members like @Surenas @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @BLACKEAGLE to tell you the names of trouble makers.
> Thank You


Mr liar, these @Abii and @Surenas whom you mentioned are biggest troll in this forum and they constantly insult Arabs to spread the hatred between Iranian and Arabs.

just in past days Abii has several times insulted the religious Iranian and has called those who oppose him as hezbollahi terrorist scum or arab wahabi scum.
Iranian Chill Thread | Page 306 | Pakistan Defence
Iranian Chill Thread | Page 306 | Pakistan Defence
Iranian Chill Thread | Page 306 | Pakistan Defence
Iranian Chill Thread | Page 306 | Pakistan Defence
Pictures of Iran before 1979 | Page 22 | Pakistan Defence
---------------------------------------------------
so dear @WebMaster you can judge who is really trolling in Iranian section, just to know the level of their troll character, have a look at this topic (we were waiting for Fotros drone but Iran unveiled the Hamaseh)
IRAN will display its most advanced drone later this week | Pakistan Defence
starting from this post:
IRAN will display its most advanced drone later this week | Page 4 | Pakistan Defence
these two members start to severely insult Iran and Iranian for several pages.
unfortunately each time they receive a short ban and soon continue to ruin the topics again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> Mr liar, these @Abii and @Surenas whom you mentioned are biggest troll in this forum and they constantly insult Arabs to spread the hatred between Iranian and Arabs.
> 
> just in past days Abii has several times insulted the religious Iranian and has called those who oppose him as hezbollahi terrorist scum or arab wahabi scum.
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 306 | Pakistan Defence
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 306 | Pakistan Defence
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 306 | Pakistan Defence
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 306 | Pakistan Defence
> Pictures of Iran before 1979 | Page 22 | Pakistan Defence
> ---------------------------------------------------
> so dear @WebMaster you can judge who is really trolling in Iranian section, just to know the level of their troll character, have a look at this topicwe were waiting for Fotros drone but Iran unveiled the Hamaseh)
> IRAN will display its most advanced drone later this week | Pakistan Defence
> starting from this post:
> IRAN will display its most advanced drone later this week | Page 4 | Pakistan Defence
> these two members start to severely insult Iran and Iranian for several pages.
> unfortunately each time they receive a short ban and soon continue to ruin the topics again.



i doubt sincere iranian members will let these trolls to get away with their trolling this time ......

enough with the insults ...... i cant stand someone calling me hezbollahi terrorist scum meanwhile he is a member of MKO terrorist organization

MKO terrorist organization :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

شیخ سلفی و آرزوی جنگ با امام زمان (عج)

http://irinn.ir/sitefiles/13921014/Video/235625.flv

دیگه حالا علنا دارن دم از حمایت از سوفیانی میزنن، بر و بچ فعال تو بخش خاورمیانه میتونن از این علیه وهابی ها استفاده کنن
به امید خدا شرایط ظهور روز به روز کاملتر میشه
-----------------------------------
music
all options on the table.mp3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> music
> all options on the table.mp3



nice 

چرا یهو تعداد صفحات زیاد شد ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> nice
> 
> چرا یهو تعداد صفحات زیاد شد ؟


صد تا صفحه زاییده شد
----------------------------------------------------------------
توسل آمریکا به چین برای نجات اف-35 - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

این ترکها دلشون خوشه که اف 35 میسازن خبر ندارن که آمریکا برای ساخت این جنگنده به گدایی افتاده
تازه یه مطلبی رو از قول بر و بچ بویینگ شنیدم که میزان استیلز بودن نمونه صادراتی اف-35 با اف-15 شادو ایگل برابر هست
یکی از این سناتورهای آمریکایی گفته اف-35 بزرگترین رسوایی تاریخ ارتش آمریکا هست، تو فکرم اونوقت در مورد این آشغال صادراتیش چه نظری داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> صد تا صفحه زاییده شد
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> توسل آمریکا به چین برای نجات اف-35 - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> این ترکها دلشون خوشه که اف 35 میسازن خبر ندارن که آمریکا برای ساخت این جنگنده به گدایی افتاده
> تازه یه مطلبی رو از قول بر و بچ بویینگ شنیدم که میزان استیلز بودن نمونه صادراتی اف-35 با اف-15 شادو ایگل برابر هست
> یکی از این سناتورهای آمریکایی گفته اف-35 بزرگترین رسوایی تاریخ ارتش آمریکا هست، تو فکرم اونوقت در مورد این آشغال صادراتیش چه نظری داره



ino khoondi ?

Pentagon: F-35 won't have a chance in real combat — RT USA

f-35 joke tarikhe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

iranian light military vehicles :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> ino khoondi ?
> 
> Pentagon: F-35 won't have a chance in real combat — RT USA
> 
> f-35 joke tarikhe


مطالب مشابه در مرودش خونده بودم
همین یکی دو ماه پیش بود یه مطلبی خوندم که سیصد و خورده ای نقص و ایراد فنی تو خط تولید اف-35 و قطعات (ساخت خود آمریکا) استفاده شده در اون پیدا شده
حالا فکرش رو بکن قطعات چینی هم مخلوطش بشه
چند جا خوندم که اف-35 رو فقط یه بمب افکن حساب کردن و هیچ ارزی براش به عنوان یه شکاری قائل نشدن

ولی از اون طرف قاهر خودمون با کمترین هزینه ساخته میشه و با پرواز در ارتفاع خیلی پایین، رادارهای اف-22 و اف 35 هیچ شانسی برای رهگیریش ندارن
ضمن اینکه وقتی هواپیما در ارتفاع پایین پرواز میکنه قفل کردن موشک روی اون بسیار مشکل تر خواهد بود
اگرم بخوان در ارتفاع پایین پرواز کنن، که البته برای این کار ساخته نشدن، دیگه تمام قابلیتهای سوپر منیورشون بی استفاده میشن
یعنی حتی اگر اف -22 قابلیت مانور سوخو 35 رو هم داشت در نهایت نمیتونه از اونا استفاده کنه
اینایی که قاهر رو مسخره میکنن یا دستکم میگیرن هنوز نفهمیدن ایران چه خوابی براشون دیده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Bacheha ye seri zede iran(sadly) ke por shode ba BBC va VOA hastan mikhan injaro kharab konan  behtarin kar ine ke javabeshuno nadim ya juri j bedim ke ghane beshan.


----------



## haman10

looks like we have a new admin here @test 

welcome to iranian chill thread mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> whats up with site ?



Its pretty fu.cked up like me 



mohsen said:


> صد تا صفحه زاییده شد
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> توسل آمریکا به چین برای نجات اف-35 - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> این ترکها دلشون خوشه که اف 35 میسازن خبر ندارن که آمریکا برای ساخت این جنگنده به گدایی افتاده
> تازه یه مطلبی رو از قول بر و بچ بویینگ شنیدم که میزان استیلز بودن نمونه صادراتی اف-35 با اف-15 شادو ایگل برابر هست
> یکی از این سناتورهای آمریکایی گفته اف-35 بزرگترین رسوایی تاریخ ارتش آمریکا هست، تو فکرم اونوقت در مورد این آشغال صادراتیش چه نظری داره




امیدوارم که پک فا ی روسیه مثل سوخو 27 همه ی معادلات رو به هم بریزه .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Its pretty fu.cked up like me



all of us are 

dont worry ! youre not alone buddy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسه، میگه پیف پیف بو میده


----------



## Resurrection5782

I hope Iranian users from out of the country and inside the country become freind again,we should forget disputes.
Insulting to each other just scratch Iranian face no more and no result.


----------



## mohsen

Uhuhu said:


> گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسه، میگه پیف پیف بو میده


اون چه که ما گفتیم همه نقل قول از صاحب گوشت بود که استخونش توی گلوشون گیر کرده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

آقا شوخی شوخی مثل اینکه جدی شده؟
این عراق هم که به سرعت نور داره می شه سوریه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> آقا شوخی شوخی مثل اینکه جدی شده؟
> این عراق هم که به سرعت نور داره می شه سوریه


hajj ghassem mage mizare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

آقا 3 ساله پیش می گفتن سوریه داره فلان می شه ما گفتیم بابا شوخی نکن 2 ساله نابود شد بعد گفتن نوبت لبنانه ما گفتیم شوخی نکن 6 7 ماهه ردیف شد بعد گفتن نوبت عراقه 2 3 هفته ای ردیف شد آقا یه بوهایی می یاد که بعدش ایرانه
اینجاس که باید گفت:
واویلا اااا
واویلا

خداییش سرعات تحولات خاور میانه خیلی عجیب شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> آقا 3 ساله پیش می گفتن سوریه داره فلان می شه ما گفتیم بابا شوخی نکن 2 ساله نابود شد بعد گفتن نوبت لبنانه ما گفتیم شوخی نکن 6 7 ماهه ردیف شد بعد گفتن نوبت عراقه 2 3 هفته ای ردیف شد آقا یه بوهایی می یاد که بعدش ایرانه
> اینجاس که باید گفت:
> واویلا اااا
> واویلا



lobnan takhte shode alan ? 

aragh radif shode ? 

baadesham harbeye oona mage terrorism nist ? chertori mikhaan tooye iran terrorism rah bendazan ?

ba gorouh "da'ash" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> baadesham harbeye oona mage terrorism nist ? chertori mikhaan tooye iran terrorism rah bendazan ?
> ba gorouh "da'ash" ?


vala aziz tajrobeye in site be man esbat mikone ke tooye iran ham hame chiz momkene,
manzooram az radif shodan dargir shodane
man fekr nemikardam ye goroohe namotegharen mesle al qaeda bad az hamleye amrica be afghanestan dige chizi baraye goftan dashte bashe che berese be inke tooye sooriye lobnan aragh yaman va afghanestan mostaghim dargir beshe
be har hal man ke ina ro daste kam nemigiram
amare montasher shodeye niroohaye amniati ham mige tooye iran az 10 15 sale pish sarmaye gozariye sangini shode
be har hal khoda be kheyr kone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

Khoda har chi wahabie salafie terroriste takfiri ro nabud kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Uhuhu said:


> گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسه، میگه پیف پیف بو میده



daghighan, haalaa che ba F35 va che bedoun e F35, nirouye havaayi ye Turkiye va Israel va Arabestan ke kheyli az ma ghavi taran. hamin Pakistan ham hamintor. hattaa emaaraat ham age behtar nabaashe, aslan bad tar nist.
inha fact hayi hast ke har kasi, ba ye zarre aghl va information mifahme.
kollan, to be fair, nirouye havaayi ye ma kollan ta'til hast. khalabaan hayi ke saat parvaazishoun ra nemitounan por konan, ba ye seri havaapeymaaye ba technologiye dahe 1960,1970 ke sakht e ahd e daghiyaanous hastand, va hattaa kheyliyaashoun sare vaght natounestan overhaul beshan. 
in Qaher ham ke joke hast. Age sakhte beshe ham ba in sizesh be dard e haml e pizza mikhore faghat. ba yek motor e J-85 e zamaan e dinasour ha, ba ye tarraahiye khande daar ba oun size e bozorg e maskhare ye baal haa.
ma ham doust daarim ke pishraft bashe, vali pishraft baayad vaghe'i bashe, va na ye mosht khaali bandi ke faghat ye seri nojavoun haye bisavaad khosheshoun biyaad.


----------



## New

@haman10 @Ostad @Resurrection5782 @mohsen
agha in thread ME footbal khube amma khodaeesh team Iran too footbal Sucks. hala ke dar zamineye valibal haddeaghal dar sathe beynol mellali ye mali hastim kash ye thread World volleyball dorost mikardim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> No need to close it. Just kick out the hezbollahi terrorist scum that have flooded the forum from military.ir in the past year
> 
> I supported Arian when he became a mod and still do. But in the end he has to realize that there is a line between being impartial and allowing terrorist scum to spread their garbage.
> 
> They have destroyed the forum. They're literally the counter parts of arab wahabi scum and they have no place here.



Some people may see your posts the same way. No one needs to be kicked out unless they insult others. 

Anyone is welcome here except those who insult others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @haman10 @Ostad @Resurrection5782 @mohsen
> agha in thread ME footbal khube amma khodaeesh team Iran too footbal Sucks. hala ke dar zamineye valibal haddeaghal dar sathe beynol mellali ye mali hastim kash ye thread World volleyball dorost mikardim.


منو بیخیال شید چون علاقه ای به تاپیک های ورزشی ندارم چه برسه که تو بخش خاورمیانه هم باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Some people may see your posts the same way. No one needs to be kicked out unless they insult others.
> Anyone is welcome here expect those who insult others.



say what ? 

why didnt u give him an infraction for his insult ? 

can i call anyone i like "shahi terrorist scum" from now on as i wish ?

===============

so there is no need to kick me out !! thanks for clarifying

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> آقا 3 ساله پیش می گفتن سوریه داره فلان می شه ما گفتیم بابا شوخی نکن 2 ساله نابود شد بعد گفتن نوبت لبنانه ما گفتیم شوخی نکن 6 7 ماهه ردیف شد بعد گفتن نوبت عراقه 2 3 هفته ای ردیف شد آقا یه بوهایی می یاد که بعدش ایرانه
> اینجاس که باید گفت:
> واویلا اااا
> واویلا
> 
> خداییش سرعات تحولات خاور میانه خیلی عجیب شده


توی ایران هم خیلی وقت پیش طرحشون رو شروع کردن، میتونم بگم که اگر نه همشون، اکثر گروه های تروریستی دنیا علیه ایران یا شکل گرفته یا فعالیت میکنن تنها دلیلی که امروز در امنیت زندگی میکنیم سربازان گم نام امام زمان هستن که امروز یه عده داخلی وطن فروش و خارجی سعی میکنن حیثیت اونها رو لکه دار کنن، همین پاکستان میخواست نقش ترکیه برای سوریه رو در مورد ایران پیاده کنه
الان دیگه دست پشت پرده آمریکا و صهیونیستها در خاورمیانه بیش از همیشه رو شده همین گروه تروریستی داعش عملا داره طرح نیل تا فرات اسراییل رو پیگیری میکنه، میدونید که کشور داعش که اینا میخوان تشکیل بدن شامل عراق و سوریه و لبنان و در مراحل بعدی بقیه کشورها میشه تا در نهایت سلطه آمریکا بر منطقه رو یکپارچه کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> daghighan, haalaa che ba F35 va che bedoun e F35, nirouye havaayi ye Turkiye va Israel va Arabestan ke kheyli az ma ghavi taran. hamin Pakistan ham hamintor. hattaa emaaraat ham age behtar nabaashe, aslan bad tar nist.
> inha fact hayi hast ke har kasi, ba ye zarre aghl va information mifahme.
> kollan, to be fair, nirouye havaayi ye ma kollan ta'til hast. khalabaan hayi ke saat parvaazishoun ra nemitounan por konan, ba ye seri havaapeymaaye ba technologiye dahe 1960,1970 ke sakht e ahd e daghiyaanous hastand, va hattaa kheyliyaashoun sare vaght natounestan overhaul beshan.
> in Qaher ham ke joke hast. Age sakhte beshe ham ba in sizesh be dard e haml e pizza mikhore faghat. ba yek motor e J-85 e zamaan e dinasour ha, ba ye tarraahiye khande daar ba oun size e bozorg e maskhare ye baal haa.
> ma ham doust daarim ke pishraft bashe, vali pishraft baayad vaghe'i bashe, va na ye mosht khaali bandi ke faghat ye seri nojavoun haye bisavaad khosheshoun biyaad.



سلام

شما داری در حق نیروی هوایی و پرسنلش خیلی بی انصافی می کنی .

همین که خودشون تونستن هواپیماها رو اورهال کنند و سر پا نگه دارند کار بزرگی انجام دادن . لطفا ترکیه و به خصوص کشورهای عربی رو با ایران مقایسه نکن . کشورهای عربی که کلا مصرف کننده اند و 100 درجه از ایران قبل از انقلاب بدترن و ترکیه هم کاملا وابسته به امریکاست . نگاه نکن که بعضی از قطعات جنگنده هاشون رو خودشون میزنن . اگر کلی به قضیه نگاه کنی متوجه میشی که تکنولوژیشو امریکا بهشون داده .


نه من و نه شما در مورد قاهر هیچ اطلاعی نداریم که بخوایم اینطوری زیر سوال ببریمش یا ازش تعریف کنیم ولی با توجه به اینکه گفته شده هدف از طراحی این هواپیما مقابله با هلیکوپترهای امریکایی در خلیج فارس هست میتونه خیلی به درد بخوره .

شما توقع نداشته باش که ایران بدون داشتن هیچ پیشینه ای در طراحی جنگده و با کمتر از 10 - 15 سال تجربه در این زمینه بتونه یک شبه راه صد ساله رو طی کنه و با کشوری مثل امریکا رقابت کنه که 70 ساله داره جنگنده طراحی می کنه رقابت کنه .


پیشرفت واقعی ؟!!

به نظر من هر کشوری بر اساس نیازهاش جنگنده طراحی می کنه یا می خره و مطمئنا نیاز به قاهر احساس شده که داره طراحی میشه .

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Resurrection5782

@Islam shall be the winner 
Check ur box


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> سلام
> 
> شما داری در حق نیروی هوایی و پرسنلش خیلی بی انصافی می کنی .
> 
> همین که خودشون تونستن هواپیماها رو اورهال کنند و سر پا نگه دارند کار بزرگی انجام دادن . لطفا ترکیه و به خصوص کشورهای عربی رو با ایران مقایسه نکن . کشورهای عربی که کلا مصرف کننده اند و 100 درجه از ایران قبل از انقلاب بدترن و ترکیه هم کاملا وابسته به امریکاست . نگاه نکن که بعضی از قطعات جنگنده هاشون رو خودشون میزنن . اگر کلی به قضیه نگاه کنی متوجه میشی که تکنولوژیشو امریکا بهشون داده .
> 
> 
> نه من و نه شما در مورد قاهر هیچ اطلاعی نداریم که بخوایم اینطوری زیر سوال ببریمش یا ازش تعریف کنیم ولی با توجه به اینکه گفته شده هدف از طراحی این هواپیما مقابله با هلیکوپترهای امریکایی در خلیج فارس هست میتونه خیلی به درد بخوره .
> 
> شما توقع نداشته باش که ایران بدون داشتن هیچ پیشینه ای در طراحی جنگده و با کمتر از 10 - 15 سال تجربه در این زمینه بتونه یک شبه راه صد ساله رو طی کنه و با کشوری مثل امریکا رقابت کنه که 70 ساله داره جنگنده طراحی می کنه رقابت کنه .
> 
> 
> پیشرفت واقعی ؟!!
> 
> به نظر من هر کشوری بر اساس نیازهاش جنگنده طراحی می کنه یا می خره و مطمئنا نیاز به قاهر احساس شده که داره طراحی میشه .


معیار اینها برای پیشرفت هم پول هست، لذا قاهر رو پیشرفته حساب نمیکنن چون مثل آمریکا چند صد میلیون دلار پول واسش حروم نمیشه
نیروی هواییمون رو عقب تر از عربستان میدونن چون چند صد میلیارد صرف خرید آشغالهای آمریکایی نمیکنن
توش موندم آر کیو ایرانی رونمایی بشه چی میخوان بگن
در ضمن مقامات رسمی قاهر رو حریف هواپیماهای پیشرفته دنیا معرفی کردن هلیکوپتر که احتیاج به قاهر نداره یه اف-5 هم به راحتی میتونه هر هلیکوپتری رو از فاصله ای فراتر از برد سلاح های هلیکوپتر هدف قرار بده

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> سلام
> 
> شما داری در حق نیروی هوایی و پرسنلش خیلی بی انصافی می کنی .
> 
> همین که خودشون تونستن هواپیماها رو اورهال کنند و سر پا نگه دارند کار بزرگی انجام دادن . لطفا ترکیه و به خصوص کشورهای عربی رو با ایران مقایسه نکن . کشورهای عربی که کلا مصرف کننده اند و 100 درجه از ایران قبل از انقلاب بدترن و ترکیه هم کاملا وابسته به امریکاست . نگاه نکن که بعضی از قطعات جنگنده هاشون رو خودشون میزنن . اگر کلی به قضیه نگاه کنی متوجه میشی که تکنولوژیشو امریکا بهشون داده .
> 
> 
> نه من و نه شما در مورد قاهر هیچ اطلاعی نداریم که بخوایم اینطوری زیر سوال ببریمش یا ازش تعریف کنیم ولی با توجه به اینکه گفته شده هدف از طراحی این هواپیما مقابله با هلیکوپترهای امریکایی در خلیج فارس هست میتونه خیلی به درد بخوره .
> 
> شما توقع نداشته باش که ایران بدون داشتن هیچ پیشینه ای در طراحی جنگده و با کمتر از 10 - 15 سال تجربه در این زمینه بتونه یک شبه راه صد ساله رو طی کنه و با کشوری مثل امریکا رقابت کنه که 70 ساله داره جنگنده طراحی می کنه رقابت کنه .
> 
> 
> پیشرفت واقعی ؟!!
> 
> به نظر من هر کشوری بر اساس نیازهاش جنگنده طراحی می کنه یا می خره و مطمئنا نیاز به قاهر احساس شده که داره طراحی میشه .



Bebin aziz e man, man ham mesle shoma irani hastam, ma age ba khaarejiha ham ta'aarof daashteh baashim, ba khodemoun ke dige nabaayad ta'aarof daashte bashim?!!! doroste?

alaan ye seri mig-29 e daste dovvom e kharidaari shode az hend(ghablan migoftan russiye, vali gouyaa russiye faghat overhaul gharaar boude bekone va havaapeyma ha maal e hend boude), ke sar e time overhaul nashodan, ba chand ta F-14 e 8 saal jang dide ye 40 saal sakht ke zaman jang ba chand ta ghat'e yadaki, touye ye dore az israel, ta'mir mishodan vali moddat haast ke dige nesfe bishtareshoun vaz'e khoubi nadaaran, ba chand ta F7 e chini ke .... begzarim, shode kolle nirouye havaayi ye ma. khob , chi mishe goft?
turkiye ham F-16 ra khodesh misaaze aziz, ehtemaalan ba UAE eshtebaah gereftish. yek seri az ghat'e ha ra ham az NATO vared mikone, touye F35 ham ye partner e technology va sakht hast. alaanam kolli F-16 e taaze nafas e aamaade daareh,
2 rouz dige age jang beshe, kasi nemiporse inha ra az koja be dast aavordi, mohem ine ke khalabaan haat, touye ashghaal haye chini mesle F-7 az beyn naran. be alaave, mage man goftam ke inaa beran kerm berizan va terrorist parvaresh bedan va gonde gouyi konan? oun moghe ke kharboze mikhordan, baayad be fekr e paaye larzesh neshastan ham miboudan.
oun Qaher ham ke tavaanaayi ye haml e selaahesh dar hadde yek pahpad e bozorg hast, be dard e jang ba Apachii ham nemikhore, albatte cobra mishe baahaash zad  hamoun pizza delivery, job e monaaseb tari baraash hast. inha haghighat hast, aadam hich vaght nabaayad khodesh ra goul bezane 

PS. ta be haal , ma che havaapeymaaye boumi ye be dard bekhori saakhtim? amalan hichchi, hamoun azarakhsh ham ke doustaan midounan kodoum keshvar, baraaye ma tarraahi kardesh va az rouye che havaapeymaayi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

mohsen said:


> اون چه که ما گفتیم همه نقل قول از صاحب گوشت بود که استخونش توی گلوشون گیر کرده



این حرف همان گربه هست که خودش را صاحب گوشت جازده.

تنها بک خبر از رویترز تقل شده است که آمریکا ساخت بعضی قطعاته ارابه های فرود و یا آهن ربا و .. را به شرکتهای چینی برای تولید سپرده است تا هزینه کمتری برایشان آب بخورد.

من نه تنها مشکلی در قضیه نمی بینم بلکه بیشتر به این جنگنده ایمان می آورم. دوستان تصور نکنند کیفیت محصولات چینی همه به مانند بنجلهایی است که در ایران از صدقه سر قراردادهای ترکمنچایی اقتصادی نظام با چین آمده اند می باشد.
چین محصولات با کیفیت هم تولید می کند. به همین دلیل بسیاری از شرکتهای آمریکایی و اروپایی و ژاپنی محصولاتشان را در چین تولید می کنند، این به این معنا نیست که آنها کیفیت سابق خود را ندارند. بلکه آنها با در نظر گرفتن استاندارد کیفیت، تولید محصول در چین را به صرفه تر می بینند و این به صرفه تر بودن تنها به علت بیگاری کشیدن و دستمزد کم کارگران در چین نسبت به غرب می باشد.

کیفیت بر طبق همان استاندارد سابق است.

شما ببینید که این چه جنگنده ای می باشد که این همه هزینه برای تکنولوژی آن شده است. هر چه بیشتر باشد باید بیشتر ایمان آورد، زیرا ایران نیست که هر ملایی و اقا زاده ای پول این مردم را بالا بکشد و یه آبم روش بنوشد و کسی چیزی نگوید و یا بوجه های کلانی که به علت سوء مدیریت در پروژه ها حیف و میل شود.
در آنجا هزینه ها شفاف است و کشوری هم هست که دهه هاست تکنولوژی بالای خود را اثبات کرده است و به مانند بقیه لاف بیجا نمی زند.
همچین کشوری زمانی که حیف و میل بودجه در آن در کمترین حد ممکن است
و نخبه های دنیا از ایران تا آلمان و شرق آسیا مقصد نخستشان آنجا است،
با ترکیب این پارامترها معلوم می شود این همه هزینه برای یک جنگنده با چند دهه سابقه شرکتهای سازنده و وجود پتانسیل و نخبه انسانی بالا، لاف زدن نیست و باید روی آن به طرز خطرناکی حساب باز کرد.

همین حرفها را در مورد اف-14 نیز می زدند و شرکت سازنده درحال ورشکست شدن بود که ایران با سرمایه گذاری آن را نجات داد، همین حرفها را آن موقع در مورد اف -14 می زدند ولی در نهایت چه شد؟
یک کامپیوتر پرنده که نام تامکت افسانه ای را گرفت و هیچ جنگنده ای یارای مقابله با آن را نداشت.
جنگنده ای که بعد از 40 سال هنوز روی آن حساب باز می شود.





> نیروی هواییمون رو عقب تر از عربستان میدونن چون چند صد میلیارد صرف خرید آشغالهای آمریکایی نمیکنن



همین آشغالهای آمریکایی نبودند که زمان جنگ خلبانان ما با آن پریدند و دست بالا را در بیشتر زمان جنگ داشتیم؟

چطور می شود برای عربستان می شود آشغال، ولی نظام ایران هنوز با حرص و ولع باقی مانده های کهنه ی زنگ زده ی
اشغالهای 40 50 سال پیش آمریکایی را نگه داشته است؟؟؟

چرا در این 35 سال این آشغالها را دور نریختند؟ آشغال جمع کن هستند؟؟

چطور ممکن است آشغالهای کهنه و یک دهه جنگ دیده و ساخته شده با تکنولوژی 40 50 سال پیش آمریکایی را برتر از اشغالهای نو و ساخته شده با تکنولوژی 2013 آمریکایی بدانیم که دمار تمام جنگنده های( شما بخوان آشغال) به روز آمریکایی و اروپایی را در می آورد؟؟



> در ضمن مقامات رسمی قاهر رو حریف هواپیماهای پیشرفته دنیا معرفی کردن



فعلا که قاهری وجود ندارد ولی اگر این مقامات لالایی بلدند، ساخت حریف برای هواپیماهای پیشرفته دنیا پیشکششان، یک جنگنده در حد همان فانتوم یا اف 14 40 50 سال پیش بسازند و جنگنده های فعلی را از این وضع در بیاورند.
قاهر هم حتی اگر فردا پرواز کند باید دید مشخصاتش چیست و تایید شده باشد.
و الا ما سر درازی در ساخت پژو آردی ( پیکان آردی) داریم

تولید انبوه هم دوستان یادشان نرود. نه اینکه 4 تا اف 5 را بردارند یک سکان عمودی بگذارند و بعضی قسمتهای بدنه را بسازند و تعویض کنند و نام تولید انبوه و رادار گریز بر روی آن بگذارند.

من الله توفیق

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Uhuhu said:


> همین آشغالهای آمریکایی نبودند که زمان جنگ خلبانان ما با آن پریدند و دست بالا را در بیشتر زمان جنگ داشتیم؟


na !! shojaat khalabanaye een mamlekat bood . nationalism bood chizi ke shoma azesh booee nabordi .
hamin ashghalaye amrikaee ma azesh 71 adad khardim ..... akhar jang 6 tash amaliyati bood 

*Mod edit* 




Uhuhu said:


> چطور می شود برای عربستان می شود آشغال، ولی نظام ایران هنوز با حرص و ولع باقی مانده های کهنه ی زنگ زده ی اشغالهای 40 50 سال پیش آمریکایی را نگه داشته است؟


baraye arabestan ashghale chon baraye mesal jangandeye F-15 ke az system "net" estefade mikone {yani radar jangande ha ba ham va hamchenin ba AWACS link mishe} vase oona gheyre faale ..... kolan tooye noskheye saderatish nist 

vase ma ashghal nist chon een jangande ha oon jangande haye ghadim nistan ..... baraye mesal bord radar f-5 2 barabar shode ...... f-4 ertegha peyda karde .... laser pod nasb shode . f-14 upgrade shode (esmesh f-14 AM hast) va ..........

baadesham herso vala yani chi aghaye nebatan mohtaram ? een keshvar shadidan niaz mande daneshmandani javan mesle shomast ke biyan barash jangande tarahi konan 




Uhuhu said:


> فعلا که قاهری وجود ندارد


ino netanyaboo ham goft 

dar mored HOOT hamino goftan 




Uhuhu said:


> قاهر هم حتی اگر فردا پرواز کند باید دید مشخصاتش چیست و تایید شده باش


ino migi chon mikhay age farda tolid anbooh shod va khord too zoghet man nayam be rish to va amsalet za zar bekhandam 

pas shoma migi chetori taeed beshe ? bedimesh shoma va ya gen. hagel vase test ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> alaan ye seri mig-29 e daste dovvom e kharidaari shode az hend(ghablan migoftan russiye, vali gouyaa russiye faghat overhaul gharaar boude bekone va havaapeyma ha maal e hend boude), ke sar e time overhaul nashodan, ba chand ta F-14 e 8 saal jang dide ye 40 saal sakht ke zaman jang ba chand ta ghat'e yadaki, touye ye dore az israel, ta'mir mishodan vali moddat haast ke dige nesfe bishtareshoun vaz'e khoubi nadaaran, ba chand ta F7 e chini ke .... begzarim, shode kolle nirouye havaayi ye ma. khob , chi mishe goft?



شما توقع داری چکار کنن ؟ راهی به جز تکیه به دانش بومی دارن ؟ چند بار ایران خواست جنگنده بخره ولی آمریکا فشار آورد و مانع شد ؟

لطفا بحث سیاست رو بذاریم کنار و بیایم بر اساس واقیعت ( شرایط موجود ) صحبت کنیم . شرایط الان اینه ، هیچ کشوری حاضر نیست به ایران سلاح بفروشه و کشور زیر ذره بینه .



> turkiye ham F-16 ra khodesh misaaze aziz, ehtemaalan ba UAE eshtebaah gereftish



ترکیه خودش بیست سال دیگه هم توانایی و تکنولوژی تولید فالکون رو بدون امریکا نداره و داره تحت نظارت امریکا جنگنده تولید می کنه .



> alaanam kolli F-16 e taaze nafas e aamaade daareh,
> 2 rouz dige age jang beshe, kasi nemiporse inha ra az koja be dast aavordi, mohem ine ke khalabaan haat, touye ashghaal haye chini mesle F-7 az beyn naran.



منم با شما موافقم دوست عزیز . ولی وقتی نمیفروشن میخوای چکار کنی ؟ امریکا و کشورهای اروپایی فقط به کسانی سلاح میفروشن که هماهنگ با منافعشون عمل کنه و هر چی میگن گوش بده .



> mage man goftam ke inaa beran kerm berizan va terrorist parvaresh bedan va gonde gouyi konan? oun moghe ke kharboze mikhordan, baayad be fekr e paaye larzesh neshastan ham miboudan.



کلمه ی تروریست یه کلمه ی نامفهومه اینجا . لطفا یه تعریف از تروریست بگید تا ما هم متوجه منظورتون بشیم .

تا اونجایی که تاریخ میگه این ایران و ایرانی بوده که قربانی استعمار و زیاده خواهی غربی ها شده و ما نیستیم که خربزه خوردیم . غربی ها هستند که بدترین جنایات رو در حق این ملت کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Uhuhu said:


> ایران نیست که هر ملایی و اقا زاده ای پول این مردم را بالا بکشد و یه آبم روش بنوشد و کسی چیزی نگوید و یا بوجه های کلانی که به علت سوء مدیریت در پروژه ها حیف و میل شود


انصافا همین یک جملت لایق یک میلیون تشکره ولی حیف که یکی بیشتر نمی شه زد
در مورد باقی مسائل فنی که گفتی نظری ندارم چون سر رشته هم ندارم


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> شما توقع داری چکار کنن ؟ راهی به جز تکیه به دانش بومی دارن ؟ چند بار ایران خواست جنگنده بخره ولی آمریکا فشار آورد و مانع شد ؟
> 
> لطفا بحث سیاست رو بذاریم کنار و بیایم بر اساس واقیعت ( شرایط موجود ) صحبت کنیم . شرایط الان اینه ، هیچ کشوری حاضر نیست به ایران سلاح بفروشه و کشور زیر ذره بینه .


Aziz e man, hamin siyaasat, bakhsh e mohemmi az hamin vagheiyatt haye mojoud hast!


> ترکیه خودش بیست سال دیگه هم توانایی و تکنولوژی تولید فالکون رو بدون امریکا نداره و داره تحت نظارت امریکا جنگنده تولید می کنه .



Doust e aziz, Dar har sourat, age hesaadat ha ra kenaar bezaarim, mitounim bebinim ke ounhaa az nazar e technologic, che ghadr az ma jelo tar hastand, va che ghadr sari' daaran pishraft mikonan. Turkiye ham, marhale be marhale, naghshesh ra tou tolid , por rang tar karde, va alaan amalan hame chiz dast e khodesh hast va faghat daareh poul e license be amrica mide. Age khaasti, az member haye turkiye i, makhsousan cabatli, bepors ke behet tozih bedan dar in mored.



> منم با شما موافقم دوست عزیز . ولی وقتی نمیفروشن میخوای چکار کنی ؟ امریکا و کشورهای اروپایی فقط به کسانی سلاح میفروشن که هماهنگ با منافعشون عمل کنه و هر چی میگن گوش بده .
> کلمه ی تروریست یه کلمه ی نامفهومه اینجا . لطفا یه تعریف از تروریست بگید تا ما هم متوجه منظورتون بشیم .
> 
> تا اونجایی که تاریخ میگه این ایران و ایرانی بوده که قربانی استعمار و زیاده خواهی غربی ها شده و ما نیستیم که خربزه خوردیم . غربی ها هستند که بدترین جنایات رو در حق این ملت کردن



Bebin aziz, USA va Germany, million million az ham dige koshtand, vali haalaa, touye USA, az nazar e mardom, Germany , positive tarin nazar ra nesbat behesh daarand, ... moshaabehesh ham beyn e oroupaayi ha hast, france va england ya germany va france , ...
bebin aziz, shoma nemitouni khodet ra bendaazi touye aatish va be man begi ke man ra nejaat bede, dar haali ke khodet daari modaam, naft rouye aatish mirizi. Vaghti regime mire va sefaarat e USA ra migire, mire va tou Europe bomb gozaari mikone, tou afghanistan va Iraq , terrorist parvaresh mide va jang e ferghe i raah mindaaze, baraaye Israel kerm mirize va hattaa tou africa va asia ham mire be har chi jang e dakheli, mesle Sudan, phillipine va ... be kasif tarin aadam ha komak mikone, natije ash gheyre in nist.
in poz haye zed e amperyalistishoun ham be dard e ammashoun mikhore, vaghti ye hokoumat e shia, be dovvomin keshvar e shia ye donya(Azerbaijan) komak nemikone, va mire be armanestan e masihi ye eshghaalgar komak mikone, ghaboul kardan e sedaaghat e edde'aash dar mored e felestin e vahabi va esrael ahmaghaaneh hast. ya vaghti regime az aadam khore sudan hemaayat mikone, moshakhkhase ke daare che ghadr mozakhraf mige.

dolat ha ham tou donyaa khar nistand. baraaye hamin ha ham hast ke baraaye regime Iran , tareh ham khourd nemikonan, nemoune ash ham hamin conferance e solh e souriye ke baraaye baar e dovvom ham da'vat nashodan. age ye zarre gheyrat ya aghl daashtan, baayad sareshoun ra mizaashtan zamin va az khejaalat mimordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

send me some kebab e jojeh homeys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> send me some kebab e jojeh homeys



well sure after u visit mate 

this will be all yours if u do :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> I like it when you guys are supporting each other. In persian we say "opening a coke for each other".Never mind, just kidding.
> Anyway, sometimes banning some people make them a zombie, like sefriz.



Mate, tell me the story about Safriz and Turkish members.

I think you were not around at the time. During the "Gezi Protests". Our old mode @Deno gone missing and Turkishsection left without any moderation.

Gezi Protests started and every body was excited. Turkish members separated in to two groups as Anti-AKP and Pro-AKP and went each others throat. Our people insulted each other with heavy swearing.... things went as low as showing each other dildos, etc..

And the Safriz guy came at that moment and he said some BS things about Turkey and Ataturk. He got his share of insults right away. Some of the Turkish members gone very hard against him.... and he couldn't get over it and became obsessed with Turks. Later on his obsession lead him to perma ban.



rmi5 said:


> @Ostad @SinaG
> Alagöz (شهلا چشم)
> I love this song. I feel that his voice is coming from paradise.



Mate, this is Azeri Turkish right ? I can understand the most of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, tell me the story about Safriz and Turkish members.
> 
> I think you were not around at the time. During the "Gezi Protests". Our old mode @Deno gone missing and Turkishsection left without any moderation.
> 
> Gezi Protests started and every body was excited. Turkish members separated in to two groups as Anti-AKP and Pro-AKP and went each others throat. Our people insulted each other with heavy swearing.... things went as low as showing each other dildos, etc..
> 
> And the Safriz guy came at that moment and he said some BS things about Turkey and Ataturk. He got his share of insults right away. Some of the Turkish members gone very hard against him.... and he couldn't get over it and became obsessed with Turks. Later on his obsession lead him to perma ban.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, this is Azeri Turkish right ? I can understand the most of it.



Actually, I knew some stuff about it. When I was reading some threads of Pakistan Affairs Forum in which I think you have an account there as well, I saw something about it.
One other Turkish member, I think @xenon54 , explained about this a$$hole to me before.
BTW, he is very a$$ hurt, he is a true zombie now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Actually, I knew some stuff about it. When I was reading some threads of Pakistan Affairs Forum in which I think you have an account there as well, I saw something about it.
> One other Turkish member, I think @xenon54 , explained about this a$$hole to me before.
> BTW, he is very a$$ hurt, he is a true zombie now



Lolz, than you have seen all the shıt between him and us. That Turkish member was T-12345, xenon have no account there, i think..

Well, i had argued with Safriz for days and weeks in "Sinan vs Safriz" thread.. He's beyond salvation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Sinan
BTW, Do you know Rashid Behbudov? He was a great man. I like all of his works. some of his songs are listed in the wikipedia. Reşid Behbudov - Vikipedi I suggest you to hear all of his songs. You won't regret it 
BTW, South Azerbaijani accent is 90-95% the same as Turkish and North Azerbaijani Accent is 85-90% similar to Turkish. So, you should not have any major problem to understand most of the songs 



Sinan said:


> Lolz, than you have seen all the shıt between him and us. That Turkish member was T-12345, xenon have no account there, i think..
> 
> Well, i had argued with Safriz for day and weeks in "Sinan vs Safriz" thread.. He's beyond salvation



Yes, I was exactly talking about this thread.
He is really crazy, when I read some pages of this thread, I understood that he has almost no brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan
> BTW, Do you know Rashid Behbudov? He was a great man. I like all of his works. some of his songs are listed in the wikipedia. Reşid Behbudov - Vikipedi I suggest you to hear all of his songs. You won't regret it
> BTW, South Azerbaijani accent is 90-95% the same as Turkish and North Azerbaijani Accent is 85-90% similar to Turkish. So, you should not have any major problem to understand most of the songs



Yeap, i can understand him very clearly. 

But i'm more into Azerin and Araz Elses... I love the nationalist songs which you can feel the power of song... and make you wanna fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Yeap, i can understand him very clearly.
> 
> But i'm more into Azerin and Araz Elses... I love the nationalist songs which you can feel the power of song... and make you wanna fight.



I got it, You mean something like this one from Azerin:




I like these ones as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> I got it, You mean something like this one from Azerin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like these ones as well.



Mate, i'm in love with this song. I play this in the office, over and over again.  My colleagues asked me about this and i explained the Karabag issue.... Now when i play this song in the office everyone goes full-nationalist. 

They began to say stuff like " Allah Allaaaah", "Don't hold me back, i'm going to Karabag", "It's time for another massacre" and stuff. 

From Araz Elses. I like this song.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm in love with this song. I play this in the office, over and over again.  My colleagues asked me about this and i explained the Karabag issue.... Now when i play this song in the office everyone goes full-nationalist.
> 
> *They began to say stuff like " Allah Allaaaah", "Don't hold me back, i'm going to Karabag", "It's time for another massacre" and stuff.*
> 
> From Araz Elses. I like this song.




Aren't your colleagues Turkish? I thought you were living in Turkey. It seems that we can provide an international support for Karabagh by this song. 
BTW, I think this song is very beautiful as well, Although I liked Azerin's song even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Aren't your colleagues Turkish? I thought you were living in Turkey. It seems that we can provide an international support for Karabagh by this song.



Mate, they are all Turkish but you know we count Azeris as one of our own. There is no difference between Azeris and Turkish for us. 

For support of the Turkish people ( as most of our people don't know about the issue....), you just have to say "Armenians took land from Turks" and watch the rage....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, they are all Turkish but you know we count Azeris as one of our own. There is no difference between Azeris and Turkish for us.
> 
> For support of the Turkish people ( as most of our people don't know about the issue....), you just have to say "Armenians took land from Turks" and watch the rage....




I think Azerbaijan government needs to do more publicity about her issues regarding karabagh in Turkish society, and attract more help about this issue. Although, If Russia and France stop their aids to Armenia, We can kick them out of Karabagh without any problem. 
BTW, I have heard from my acquaintances in Azerbaijan Republic that you guys have helped them a lot in different areas like technology, and economical, and educational , ... stuff, which needs to be appreciated and it will help Baku to progress faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 
@Surenas 
@Uhuhu 

Yaroo rid be heykale in aboo tayarehai ke esmesho gozoshtan khodroye melli.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> @Surenas
> @Uhuhu
> 
> Yaroo rid be heykale in aboo tayarehai ke esmesho gozoshtan khodroye melli.



Are in ra dide boudam, engaar jadidan dobaare ye seri monaazere gozashtan, har baar ye seri ra miyaaran, man ye chand taash ra didam. baahaal hastan kollan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Aziz e man, hamin siyaasat, bakhsh e mohemmi az hamin vagheiyatt haye mojoud hast!
> 
> 
> Doust e aziz, Dar har sourat, age hesaadat ha ra kenaar bezaarim, mitounim bebinim ke ounhaa az nazar e technologic, che ghadr az ma jelo tar hastand, va che ghadr sari' daaran pishraft mikonan. Turkiye ham, marhale be marhale, naghshesh ra tou tolid , por rang tar karde, va alaan amalan hame chiz dast e khodesh hast va faghat daareh poul e license be amrica mide. Age khaasti, az member haye turkiye i, makhsousan cabatli, bepors ke behet tozih bedan dar in mored.
> 
> 
> 
> Bebin aziz, USA va Germany, million million az ham dige koshtand, vali haalaa, touye USA, az nazar e mardom, Germany , positive tarin nazar ra nesbat behesh daarand, ... moshaabehesh ham beyn e oroupaayi ha hast, france va england ya germany va france , ...
> bebin aziz, shoma nemitouni khodet ra bendaazi touye aatish va be man begi ke man ra nejaat bede, dar haali ke khodet daari modaam, naft rouye aatish mirizi. Vaghti regime mire va sefaarat e USA ra migire, mire va tou Europe bomb gozaari mikone, tou afghanistan va Iraq , terrorist parvaresh mide va jang e ferghe i raah mindaaze, baraaye Israel kerm mirize va hattaa tou africa va asia ham mire be har chi jang e dakheli, mesle Sudan, phillipine va ... be kasif tarin aadam ha komak mikone, natije ash gheyre in nist.
> in poz haye zed e amperyalistishoun ham be dard e ammashoun mikhore, vaghti ye hokoumat e shia, be dovvomin keshvar e shia ye donya(Azerbaijan) komak nemikone, va mire be armanestan e masihi ye eshghaalgar komak mikone, ghaboul kardan e sedaaghat e edde'aash dar mored e felestin e vahabi va esrael ahmaghaaneh hast. ya vaghti regime az aadam khore sudan hemaayat mikone, moshakhkhase ke daare che ghadr mozakhraf mige.
> 
> dolat ha ham tou donyaa khar nistand. baraaye hamin ha ham hast ke baraaye regime Iran , tareh ham khourd nemikonan, nemoune ash ham hamin conferance e solh e souriye ke baraaye baar e dovvom ham da'vat nashodan. age ye zarre gheyrat ya aghl daashtan, baayad sareshoun ra mizaashtan zamin va az khejaalat mimordan




سلام . 

از بحث منحرف نشیم .

ما داشتیم در مورد نیروی هوایی تو شرایط موجود صحبت می کردیم که بحث به بیراهه رفت و به سیاست کشیده شد .

سوال من این بود که با توجه به شرایط موجود نیروی هوایی ای که شما میگی تعطیله باید چکار کنه



Abii said:


> @rmi5
> @Surenas
> @Uhuhu
> 
> Yaroo rid be heykale in aboo tayarehai ke esmesho gozoshtan khodroye melli.



Awesome man  

nemidunam bekhandam ya gerye konam


----------



## mohsen

Uhuhu said:


> این حرف همان گربه هست که خودش را صاحب گوشت جازده.
> 
> تنها بک خبر از رویترز تقل شده است که آمریکا ساخت بعضی قطعاته ارابه های فرود و یا آهن ربا و .. را به شرکتهای چینی برای تولید سپرده است تا هزینه کمتری برایشان آب بخورد.
> 
> من نه تنها مشکلی در قضیه نمی بینم بلکه بیشتر به این جنگنده ایمان می آورم. دوستان تصور نکنند کیفیت محصولات چینی همه به مانند بنجلهایی است که در ایران از صدقه سر قراردادهای ترکمنچایی اقتصادی نظام با چین آمده اند می باشد.
> چین محصولات با کیفیت هم تولید می کند. به همین دلیل بسیاری از شرکتهای آمریکایی و اروپایی و ژاپنی محصولاتشان را در چین تولید می کنند، این به این معنا نیست که آنها کیفیت سابق خود را ندارند. بلکه آنها با در نظر گرفتن استاندارد کیفیت، تولید محصول در چین را به صرفه تر می بینند و این به صرفه تر بودن تنها به علت بیگاری کشیدن و دستمزد کم کارگران در چین نسبت به غرب می باشد.
> 
> کیفیت بر طبق همان استاندارد سابق است.
> 
> شما ببینید که این چه جنگنده ای می باشد که این همه هزینه برای تکنولوژی آن شده است. هر چه بیشتر باشد باید بیشتر ایمان آورد، زیرا ایران نیست که هر ملایی و اقا زاده ای پول این مردم را بالا بکشد و یه آبم روش بنوشد و کسی چیزی نگوید و یا بوجه های کلانی که به علت سوء مدیریت در پروژه ها حیف و میل شود.
> در آنجا هزینه ها شفاف است و کشوری هم هست که دهه هاست تکنولوژی بالای خود را اثبات کرده است و به مانند بقیه لاف بیجا نمی زند.
> همچین کشوری زمانی که حیف و میل بودجه در آن در کمترین حد ممکن است
> و نخبه های دنیا از ایران تا آلمان و شرق آسیا مقصد نخستشان آنجا است،
> با ترکیب این پارامترها معلوم می شود این همه هزینه برای یک جنگنده با چند دهه سابقه شرکتهای سازنده و وجود پتانسیل و نخبه انسانی بالا، لاف زدن نیست و باید روی آن به طرز خطرناکی حساب باز کرد.
> 
> همین حرفها را در مورد اف-14 نیز می زدند و شرکت سازنده درحال ورشکست شدن بود که ایران با سرمایه گذاری آن را نجات داد، همین حرفها را آن موقع در مورد اف -14 می زدند ولی در نهایت چه شد؟
> یک کامپیوتر پرنده که نام تامکت افسانه ای را گرفت و هیچ جنگنده ای یارای مقابله با آن را نداشت.
> جنگنده ای که بعد از 40 سال هنوز روی آن حساب باز می شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> همین آشغالهای آمریکایی نبودند که زمان جنگ خلبانان ما با آن پریدند و دست بالا را در بیشتر زمان جنگ داشتیم؟
> 
> چطور می شود برای عربستان می شود آشغال، ولی نظام ایران هنوز با حرص و ولع باقی مانده های کهنه ی زنگ زده ی
> اشغالهای 40 50 سال پیش آمریکایی را نگه داشته است؟؟؟
> 
> چرا در این 35 سال این آشغالها را دور نریختند؟ آشغال جمع کن هستند؟؟
> 
> چطور ممکن است آشغالهای کهنه و یک دهه جنگ دیده و ساخته شده با تکنولوژی 40 50 سال پیش آمریکایی را برتر از اشغالهای نو و ساخته شده با تکنولوژی 2013 آمریکایی بدانیم که دمار تمام جنگنده های( شما بخوان آشغال) به روز آمریکایی و اروپایی را در می آورد؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> فعلا که قاهری وجود ندارد ولی اگر این مقامات لالایی بلدند، ساخت حریف برای هواپیماهای پیشرفته دنیا پیشکششان، یک جنگنده در حد همان فانتوم یا اف 14 40 50 سال پیش بسازند و جنگنده های فعلی را از این وضع در بیاورند.
> قاهر هم حتی اگر فردا پرواز کند باید دید مشخصاتش چیست و تایید شده باشد.
> و الا ما سر درازی در ساخت پژو آردی ( پیکان آردی) داریم
> 
> تولید انبوه هم دوستان یادشان نرود. نه اینکه 4 تا اف 5 را بردارند یک سکان عمودی بگذارند و بعضی قسمتهای بدنه را بسازند و تعویض کنند و نام تولید انبوه و رادار گریز بر روی آن بگذارند.
> 
> من الله توفیق


پس طبق منطق شما، ما خودمون که نباید سلاحهای آمریکایی رو نقد کنیم هیچ، نقد خودشون رو هم نباید ذکر کنیم
نگاه شما اگر نگم مغرضانه هست, کلا یک نگاه مشکل دار یا ذلیلانه به تجهیزات خارجی هاست، من میگم اینا حرفهای خود آمریکاییهاست بعد شما میگی گربه دستش به گوشت نمیرسه، ببینم کره جنوبی هم دستش به گوشت نمیرسید؟ لابد میخواید بگید سناتور مک کین هم گربه ایرانی هست
حتی اگر همین امروز آمریکا موافقت کنه که اف-35 رو به ایران صادر کنه ما اون رو نمیخریم چون نمونه صادراتیش در مقابل خود آمریکاییها که تهدید امروز ما هستن یه آشغال پرنده هست و برای مقابله با این جوجه ایرفورس های همسایه هم احتیاجی به یه هواپیمای چند صد میلیون دلاری نداریم

من نگفتم همه چیز آشغال هست پس مغلطه نکنید این که گفتم آشغال هستن در نتیجه برآورد قیمت، تواناییها، و کاربردشون هست. ببینم اون پرنده های چند ده میلیونیمون که در طی جنگ زمینگیر بودن هیچ فرقی با آشغال داشتن؟ اونهاییشون هم که پرواز میکردن در مقابل خود آمریکاییها به جز یه آشغال پرنده بیشتر نبودن، شانس آوردیم که فرانسه سیستمهای جمینگ رو دیر به عراق تحویل داد وگرنه حتی اف-14 های ایران هم در مقابل عراقیها آشغال میشدن

پرنده فقط بخشی از قضیه هست تجهیزات و سلاح هایی که روش نصب میشه به اندازه خود پرنده مهم هست شما آورهال کامل پرنده ها رو بیخیال میشید، تجهیزات ارتقاء یافته ای رو که در مقابل جنگ الکترونیک مقاوم هستن رو بیخیال میشین سلاحهای ارتقاع یافته و نقطه زن رو بیخیال میشی فقط میگی چرا ما فانتوم و اف-14 نمیسازیم
صنایع نظامی ایران با کمبود منابع مواجه بوده و هست به همین دلیل هم به جای سرمایه گذاری برای ساخت یه هواپیمای نسل 4 که در نهایت در مقابل جنگنده های مدرن امروزی هیچ کاربردی نخواهند داشتن به ارتقاء داشته ها بسنده شده و در عوض در بخش موشکی سرمایه گذاری شده که در کسری از ساعت کل باندهای پرواز دشمن یا هر هدف دیگه رو از بین میبره، ضمن اینکه سیستم پدافندمون و صنایع فضاییمون هم از نتایج این استراتژی بهره برده و ارتقاء یافته

ضمن اینکه طرح های هوایی ما هم طی برنامه خودشون پیش میرن، آذرخش و صاعقه ساخته شدن (همون صاعقه ای که وزیر دفاع آمریکا ازش ابراز نگرانی کرد، ولی به چشم شما نمیاد)، شفق و قاهر و مدل ارتقاء یافته صاعقه هم بزودی تکمیل میشن ( اگرشما حرف مقامات نظامی ایران رو باور نمیکنی مشکل خودته) و شکاری نیمه سنگین هم که طرح آیندمون هست . دیگه من نمیفهمم شما از یه کشوری که 3 دهه قبل حتی سیم خاردارش رو هم باید با التماس وارد میکرد چه انتظاری دارین؟ نه عزیزم امام زمان ظهور نکرده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

I found @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

xenon54 said:


> I found @haman10



Good for him , He's in heaven right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> Good for him , He's in heaven right now


of course he is in heaven, and the reason is lack of oxygen.   



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الف.راستگو
***
*باورنداری برو ازعمت بپرس!
*
من کلا همین شکلی هستم! کلا از هیجان خوشم نمیاد! خیلی کم هیجانی میشم! باور نداری برو از عمت بپرس! عمت هم خیلی سعی می کرد منو هیجانی کنه اما موفق نمیشد!
البته منکه می دونم همش زیر سر همون عمته! باور کن دیروز غذاش کم نمک بود و من فقط بهش گفتم میل به غذا ندارم! اینها که دلیل نمیشه یک نفر رو اعدام کنی؟! ... یعنی واقعا میخوای منو به جرم "با هیجان دست نزدن در مراسم سیاسی" اعدام کنی؟!
منو آزاد کن، دست که هیچ، توی مراسم هات حرکات موزون و ناموزون هم انجام میدم!
اصلا یه چیز دیگه، بغل دستی ام هم وقتی تو حرف می زدی دستش رو کرد توی دماغش، این کار بی احترامی نیست؟! اون رو نمی خوای مجازات کنی؟!

از آخرین دفاعیات شوهر عمه حاکم کره شمالی


*کاش مرکز "ترک مناظره" هم بود!
*
این روزها چندتا فن دیگه در خصوص "مناظره" از خودم اختراع کردم. تازه متوجه شده بودم چه کارهایی میشه توی مناظره ها کرد که تا حالا هیچ کسی توی دنیا انجامش نداده! میخواستم ترفندهای جدیدم رو روی چند نفر امتحان کنم، اما نشد!

اولش زنگ زدم به مشایی؛ گفت کار داره! زنگ زدم بقایی؛ گفت حوصله ندارم! حتی زنگ زدم به محصولی؛ اما اونهم منو پیچوند! این روزها تفریحم این بود که با بچه ها "مناظره بازی" کنم. دعوتشون می کردم و با هم هی مناظره می کردیم! خیلی حال می داد! اما انگار دیگه اینکار واسشون لذت بخش نیست!

علی آبادی گفت حاضره بیاد و باهم فوتبال دستی بازی کنیم، اما مناظره بازی نه! حتی به لنکرانی هم زنگ زدم، اما قبول نکرد بیاد! البته می دونم چرا بعد از اون روز که بهش گفتم "هلو" دیگه طرفای ما نمیآد!

ناچاراً از روحانی خواستم بیاد مناظره کنیم! که اونهم قبول نکرد ... خیلی اذیتم ... همه بدنم درد میکنه! ... کاش مرکز "ترک مناظره" هم بود!

از دفتر خاطرات یکی

***
* هدیه من ناچیز بود؟! 
*
ناچیز بود؟! هدیه من ناچیز بود؟! حقوق چهارماه کارمندهای اینجا میشه سه چهارتومن! کمه؟! دندون اسب پیشکشی رو نمی شمرن رسایی! واقعا ازت انتظار نداشتم! پشت گوشت رو دیدی هدیه دوباره دیدی! حتما فردا پس فردا هم دولتی ها که بعضی هاشون صدمیلیون تومنی هدیه گرفتن هم میگن مبلغ ناچیز بود! تازه دارم رفیق هام رو میشناسم!... توقعاتی دارید ها!

از دفتر خاطرات س.میم

***

*من به یک امیدی اومدم توی دولتت! 
*
امروز دلمو به دریا زدم و حرف دلمو به روحانی گفتم.
بهش گفتم: "اینطوری فایده نداره! من به یک امیدی اومدم توی دولتت! یک تدبیری به خرج بده! من خیلی از سفر خوشم میآد! آخه خودت گفتی سفرهای استانی رو کنسل نمی کنی؛ منهم که سفر پرخرج نخواستم ازت. پراید یکی از بچه ها رو برمیداریم، کارت سوخت اضافه هم می گیریم، می زنیم تو دل جاده!"

اما قبول نکرد! می گفت از سال بعد! حتما تا الآن هم خبرش منتشر شده که: «احتمال موکول شدن سفرهای استانی دولت یازدهم به سال آینده!"

از دفتر خاطرات م.ب.نوبخت
***

*من نوه "گوریل انگوری" هستم! 
*
واستا! اون دکمه رو نزن! واستا ببینم موز به اندازه کافی برداشتم یا نه! یکم هم انگور میخوام... راستی! اصلا چرا من؟! چرا اون میمونک چی توز رو نمی فرستید فضا؟! اون بدنش روفرم تره! موتورسواری هم بلده! ... چی؟! چرا منو فرگام صدا می زنین؟! ... می دونین بابابزرگ من کیه؟! من نوه "گوریل انگوری" هستم! کجایی بابابزرگ نوه ات رو دارن میفرستن فضا!

آخرین صحبت های فرگام قبل از پرواز به فضا




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

محمدی در گفت‌وگو با فارس مطرح کرد معامله پشت پرده عربستان با آمریکا/ دستور ویژه الماجد برای حمله به منافع ایران و حزب‌الله

اين يعنى يه خبر توپ
وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات وعده داد ظرفیت اینترنت تا سال آینده 10برابر می‌شود/ بازار مخابرات سنتی در حال میرایی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> از بحث منحرف نشیم .
> 
> ما داشتیم در مورد نیروی هوایی تو شرایط موجود صحبت می کردیم که بحث به بیراهه رفت و به سیاست کشیده شد .
> 
> سوال من این بود که با توجه به شرایط موجود نیروی هوایی ای که شما میگی تعطیله باید چکار کنه
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome man
> 
> nemidunam bekhandam ya gerye konam




Khob, albatteh che bekhaahim va che nakhaahim, ghaziye be siyaasat mortabet hast!!!
ammaa bebin doust e aziz, man ye seri az mohem tarin kaarkhenejaat e san'ati ye Iran ra didam, masalan yekishoun mapna ke baraaye saakht e parreh ye tourbin va motor, ke az sakht tarin e kaarhaast, ra az nazdik didam ke che khabare.
az yek taraf e dige, @Uhuhu ham nokte ye mohemmi goft, ke kasi tavajjoh nakard. aziz bahs e tolid e anbouh ham matrah hast.* tolid e anbouh, ba rounamaayi kardan e 1 douneh havaapeymaa ya pahpad e nesfe nime kheyli fargh daareh.* ta ye mamlekati, sanaaye sanginesh, oun tor ke baayad, dar bakhsh haye mortabet, tose'e peyda nakarde, harf zadan az tolid e anbouh e san'ati ye joke e mahz hast. nemounash, daashtan e motor hast. vaghti ma ta alaan, motor e be dard bekhor tolid nakardim, in ya'ni aghalan 1 daheh ta tolid e san'ati ye product e nahaayi aghabim. inha shoukhi bardaar nist. tose'e ye san'ati ham ba tahrim va naboud e emkaan e tabaadol ba baghiye donyaa be dast nemiyaad. tavaan e Iran vaghean mahdoud hast, az nazar e boudgeh ham ke boudgeh haye nezami, ya daareh mire tou jib e bashar assad(sali hodoud e 14 billion dollar, tebgh e gofte ye rasmiye vezaarat omour khaareje ye britania), ya tou jib e hamas va ... maa baghi ham mire tou jib e farmaandeh haye sepaah ke baahaash milliarder beshan. injouri ta 100 saal dige ham be jaayi nemiresim. in ye haghighat hast. mitounim ta 100 saal dige, nasle 6 ham rounamaayi konim, vali hamin aazarakhsh ra ham nemitounim tolid anbouh konim!!! man az shoma miporsam, taa haalaa chand ta azarakhsh(va saegheh, hame ye nasl haash) tolid shode? in proje yek dahe hast ke vojoud daareh, ghaaedatan baayad tamaam e F4 va F5 ha ta alaan jaaygozin mishod, ammaa aayaa in ettefaagh oftaad? Na, faghat 4 ta F5 e badbakht ra ye kam taghyir bedan va rounamaayi konan. hamin va bas!!!
baazam migam ke tolid e san'ati, shoukhi bar daar nist aziz, esbaat e technology ham neshoun dahande ye tavaanaayi ye tolid e anbouh nist. shoma ye kam did e san'ati daashteh baashi, midouni ke tamaam e harf haye inha joke e mahz hast, hamin turkiye ra dobaare dar nazar begir. boro be member haye fanni tareshoun, mesle cabatli begou ke ma masalan Qaher ra sakhtim, midouni dar ja behet chi mige? mige kodoum company motor ra misaaze, kodoum company tarraahi karde? kodoum company badaneh ra sakhteh? Baraaye inke taraf, mamlekatesh ra dide va midoune ke tolid e anbouh e havaapeymaa, niyaaz mand e kolli company ye ghaviye san'ati hast ke har kodoum tavaanaayi ye tolid e anbouh daaran.
man kheyli edde'aaye shenaakht e san'at ra nadaaram, vali haddeaghal chand taashoun ra didam va midounam ke tolid e san'ati ye Iran, tou che vaz'i hast. kasaayi ke did e san'atishoun khoubeh, na oun 4 ta nojavoun e ehsaasaati, mifahman ke ghaziye ye tolid va ya daashtan e havaapeymaaye nasl e 5, haddeaghal 100-150 ta azash, mesle turkiye, dar aayande ye nazdik, emkaan pazir nist.


----------



## Resurrection5782

Putin Orders Saudi Arabia “Destroyed” After Volgograd Terror Strikes | Page 2 | Pakistan Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Resurrection5782 said:


> اين يعنى يه خبر توپ
> وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات وعده داد ظرفیت اینترنت تا سال آینده 10برابر می‌شود/ بازار مخابرات سنتی در حال میرایی


فقط امیدوارم که این افزایش ده برابری مثل اون افزایش 20 برابری آقای روحانی 2.5 برابر کاهش از آب در نیاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

اوضاع عربستان از همیشه خرابتره

از یه طرف تو لبنان به خاطر این یارو تروریسته گیر کردن از یه طرف یه غلطی تو روسیه کردن مثل سگ توش موندن ......

پوتینم که گفته تا پدرشونو در نیارم ول نمیکنم 



mohsen said:


> فقط امیدوارم که این افزایش ده برابری مثل اون افزایش 20 برابری آقای روحانی 2.5 برابر کاهش از آب در نیاد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> اوضاع عربستان از همیشه خرابتره
> 
> از یه طرف تو لبنان به خاطر این یارو تروریسته گیر کردن از یه طرف یه غلطی تو روسیه کردن مثل سگ توش موندن ......
> 
> پوتینم که گفته تا پدرشونو در نیارم ول نمیکنم


این روسها هم اهل بولوفن هم سیاست باز، خون 4 تا شهروند براشون ارزشی نداره. با یه قرارداد فروش خرت و پرتای به درد نخور همه چیزو فراموش میکنن. به نظرت واقعا پوتین کاری میکنه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> این روسها هم اهل بولوفن هم سیاست باز، خون 4 تا شهروند براشون ارزشی نداره. با یه قرارداد فروش خرت و پرتای به درد نخور همه چیزو فراموش میکنن. به نظرت واقعا پوتین کاری میکنه؟


خب اولا 16 نفر بودن نه 4 نفر بعدشم من امیدوارم یه کاری بکنه

خودش که گفته حالشونو میگیرم ...... باید دید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> خب اولا 16 نفر بودن نه 4 نفر بعدشم من امیدوارم یه کاری بکنه
> 
> خودش که گفته حالشونو میگیرم ...... باید دید


چهر تا که مثال بود ولی من بعید میدونم غیر از پیشنهاد تصویب قطعنامه کاری بکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Saudi expense to kill


Tuesday, 24 January 2012 

Saudi Arabia's King has ordered the country's Secretary of National Security Council, Bnadar Bin Soltan and Foreign Minister, Saud al-Faisal to do all necessary moves to sabotage in Iraq.
Some Iraqi media quoted Saudi sources as saying that Saudi King Abdullah Bin Abdul-Aziz in a meeting with senior security officials said that Saudi Arabia

donated 20 billion dollars to Saddam during Iran-Iraq war to block the Iraqi dictator's fall.
The report added that the Saudi King has allocated new sum of *250 billion* dollars to sabotage in Iraqi political affairs because the kingdom considers the current Iraqi approach as a big danger for itself.


Saudi King Orders Sabotage in Iraq

http://www.shababek.de/vb/showthread.php?p=8255

http://www.burathanews.com/news_article_176227.html

http://hajrcom.com/hajrvb/showthread.php?t=402914367

خلية العراق الارهابية : بندر بن سلطان متورط بنشر الفتنة









Saudi expensed billion billion dollars to support Saddam and martyr thousands Iranian youth and now is supporting unrests and terrorism in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

^^^^^
No offense to the above poster. But, How much idiot can someone be?
Although, I am not wondering too much as I know, When someone does not have any sense about numbers, and how big 250 billion $ is, he may open his mouth and say something in that extent ridiculous for the 20th times and after being mocked by many members, like @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa , ...

PS. An Advice: Before sharing any news, just see if the numbers make any sense or not.
PPS. When you see that you are mocked for the 100th time for saying something, go and check if that makes sense or not, instead of being stubborn.
PPPS. They can give me 1/10 of this money and I'll do the job for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

rmi5 said:


> ^^^^^
> No offense to the above poster. But, How much idiot can someone be?
> Although, I am not wondering too much as I know, When someone does not have any sense about numbers, and how big 250 billion $ is, he may open his mouth and say something in that extent ridiculous for the 20th times and after being mocked by many members, like @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa , ...
> 
> PS. An Advice: Before sharing any news, just see if the numbers make any sense or not.
> PSS. When you see that you are mocked for the 100th time for saying something, go and check if that makes sense or not, instead of being stubborn.
> PSSS. They can give me 1/10 of this money and I'll do the job for them.



Idiot khodeti.Tu sitaye arabi 200 ta az in khabar darj shode.dgam postaye mano quto nakon pehen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> ^^^^^
> No offense to the above poster. But, How much idiot can someone be?
> Although, I am not wondering too much as I know, When someone does not have any sense about numbers, and how big 250 billion $ is, he may open his mouth and say something in that extent ridiculous for the 20th times and after being mocked by many members, like
> PS. An Advice: Before sharing any news, just see if the numbers make any sense or not.
> PSS. When you see that you are mocked for the 100th time for saying something, go and check if that makes sense or not, instead of being stubborn.
> PSSS. They can give me 1/10 of this money and I'll do the job for them.



BS

tahvil begir @Ostad 

i have more respect for the head of ISIS than for this creature 

P.S means post script . so if someone wants to say some thing after that he/she/it should say PPS which will stand for post post script 

DONT EMBARRASS YOURSELF MORE THAN THIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

I am seriously thinking that having some minimum IQ requirement and age restriction should be obligatory to join this forum.


----------



## Arabian Legend

rmi5 said:


> ^^^^^
> No offense to the above poster. But, How much idiot can someone be?
> Although, I am not wondering too much as I know, When someone does not have any sense about numbers, and how big 250 billion $ is, he may open his mouth and say something in that extent ridiculous for the 20th times and after being mocked by many members, like @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa , ...
> 
> PS. An Advice: Before sharing any news, just see if the numbers make any sense or not.
> PSS. When you see that you are mocked for the 100th time for saying something, go and check if that makes sense or not, instead of being stubborn.
> PSSS. They can give me 1/10 of this money and I'll do the job for them.



Lol, easy bro. a kid with so much space.

Since his english skills are not that good [no offense intended] considering that english is not his mother tongue I will refer him to you so that you give him a lesson in Farsi about ''critical thinking''.


----------



## haman10

its good that some ppl can "think" ...... cause even that process of thinking needs an IQ above 90 (that of rh monkeys)

yay !



Arabian Legend said:


> Lol, easy bro. a kid with so much space.
> Since his english skills are not that good [no offense intended] considering that english is not his mother tongue I will refer him to you so that you give him a lesson in Farsi about ''critical thinking''.



welcome !! @Ostad @mohsen @Islam shall be the winner @Ostad @Serpentine and otherz ....

welcome our saudi brother here ....

@rmi5 : kheyli doost dari asabani sham fosh karit konam beshooramet .....

ama koor khoondi .......

daram vasat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Arabian Legend said:


> Lol, easy bro. a kid with so much space.
> 
> Since his english skills are not that good [no offense intended] considering that english is not his mother tongue I will refer him to you so that you give him a lesson in Farsi about ''critical thinking''.



Dude, I have talked with this guy before. He does not listen at all and lacks a certain types of abilities, no offense to him, so this mission would be extremely hard for me to do, and I don't have enough patience to talk with him over and over again. Honestly, it would be impossible for me to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

haman10 said:


> welcome !! @Ostad @mohsen @Islam shall be the winner @Ostad @Serpentine and otherz ....
> 
> welcome our saudi brother here ....



Why you and the others don't accept your homeboy @rmi5 despite your difference be it political or idealogical. In some case we agree to disagree but it at the end everyone is entitle to his/her own opinion. Why do you force me to accept your opinion or agree with whatever you say? intolerance will take you nowhere, give some space for civil dialogue and wake hand in hand even if you don't agree.


----------



## haman10

Arabian Legend said:


> Why you and the others don't accept your homeboy @rmi5 despite your difference be it political or idealogical. In some case we agree to disagree but it at the end everyone is entitle to his/her own opinion. Why do you force me to accept your opinion or agree with whatever you say? intolerance will take you nowhere, give some space for civil dialogue and wake hand in hand even if you don't agree.



nice post ........

only if no one knew u here !

and bug off this thread if possible .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Arabian Legend said:


> Why you and the others don't accept your homeboy @rmi5 despite your difference be it political or idealogical. In some case we agree to disagree but it at the end everyone is entitle to his/her own opinion. Why do you force me to accept your opinion or agree with whatever you say? intolerance will take you nowhere, give some space for civil dialogue and wake hand in hand even if you don't agree.



Do not take him seriously, he does not represent Iranians. @Serpentine is one of my good friends, and @Ostad is like my little brother. He is only trying hard to make their opinions negative about me by initiating xenophobic emotions in them, but as far as I know them, they are more mature to care about this stuff  Iranian people are not intolerant in general, although some exceptions exists in each society. But, these exceptions are only a minority and do not think of exceptions as the whole Iranian society

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

rmi5 said:


> Dude, I have talked with this guy before. He does not listen at all and lacks a certain types of abilities, no offense to him, so this mission would be extremely hard for me to do, and I don't have enough patience to talk with him over and over again. Honestly, it would be impossible for me to do.



Lol like the Tom expression, sums the issue.

Thanx God KSA government left only small space for the religious institute if you know what I mean. Otherwise there will be no tolerance towards liberals and other different ideologies in the country. Although our conservatives are somewhat flexible and get along with everyone whatever their opinions are. Not sure about Iran though but from the outcome of those you are pointing at seem a bit harsh toward others with the formula my way or the highway.


----------



## haman10

Arabian Legend said:


> Thanx God KSA government



govt  ? u mean monarchy ? u mean the guy standing up there massmurdering civilians ? 

LOL man ...... 




Arabian Legend said:


> liberals



 

saudi liberal 




Arabian Legend said:


> Although our conservatives are somewhat flexible


lol again


go away dude .....

and tell me pls which one is beheading ? liberals or conservatives ? 

i bet liberals only Tortures ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

rmi5 said:


> Do not take him seriously, he does not represent Iranians. @Serpentine is one of my good friends, and @Ostad is like my little brother. He is only trying hard to make their opinions negative about me by initiating xenophobic emotions in them, but as far as I know them, they are more mature to care about this stuff  Iranian people are not intolerant in general, although some exceptions exists in each society. But, these exceptions are only a minority and do not think of exceptions as the whole Iranian society



I know what you mean bro, Im studying abroad now and have some friend from Iran and elsewhere. We all get along, we make jocks often of each other in almost everything.  They are open minded and hardworking people. 

I got your point though not only in Iran but everywhere else in every society there are sweet and soar apples. Did I just make an idiom out of nowhere. Lol. I know you get me bro, I know you do.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine is one of my good friends


eh .....



rmi5 said:


> @Ostad is like my little brother



i doubt that


----------



## Arabian Legend

haman10 said:


> govt  ? u mean monarchy ? u mean the guy standing up there massmurdering civilians ?
> 
> LOL man ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saudi liberal
> 
> 
> 
> lol again
> 
> 
> go away dude .....
> 
> and tell me pls which one is beheading ? liberals or conservatives ?
> 
> i bet liberals only Tortures ?



It will take you forever to comprehend what I just wrote up there. So please save me the headache, idiotic posts aside please.


----------



## haman10

Arabian Legend said:


> It will take you forever to comprehend what I just wrote up there. So please save me the headache, idiotic post aside please.



sent u a pm . read it NOW .


----------



## haman10

and the partay is over

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Do not take him seriously, he does not represent Iranians. @Serpentine is one of my good friends, and @Ostad is like my little brother. He is only trying hard to make their opinions negative about me by initiating xenophobic emotions in them, but as far as I know them, they are more mature to care about this stuff  Iranian people are not intolerant in general, although some exceptions exists in each society. But, these exceptions are only a minority and do not think of exceptions as the whole Iranian society



thanks 
mikham ye chizi begam aga in arabe chan bar rafte ro asabe man yekish hamin gazieh khalige fars asab hamaro khord kard.alan to ignore listame.
midonam yeki az dustane irani dare chob mikone to lone zanbour.vali be giafe ina ham nemikhore adaye "nesfe dustaye man iranian" rou dar biare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> its good that some ppl can "think" ...... cause even that process of thinking needs an IQ above 90 (that of rh monkeys)
> 
> yay !
> 
> 
> 
> welcome !! @Ostad @mohsen @Islam shall be the winner @Ostad @Serpentine and otherz ....
> 
> welcome our saudi brother here ....
> 
> @rmi5 : kheyli doost dari asabani sham fosh karit konam beshooramet .....
> 
> ama koor khoondi .......
> 
> daram vasat


تعجب نداره که، کلا هر قوم و قماشی که دشمن ایران باشن، دوست این آدمن .اسراییلیا، سلطنت طلبا، بهایی ها، این یکی آخری هم صرفا جهت تکمیل کلکسیون دوستاش بود

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

دوستان ستاد بحران شیراز اعلام بحران کرده . برف کل شیراز رو گرفته مسیر های اصلی ارتباطی ما الان قطعه . حالا من رو بگو فردا امتحان معادلات داشتم کل این هفته برنامه هام رو انداخته بودم عقب بشینم بخونم همین الان دانشگاه شیراز اعلام کردید کنسل و معلوم نیست کی برگزار بشه. از در نمیشه رفت بیرون حدودا 16 سالی بود اینطوری برف نداشتیم همین شانس ما باید بذاره شب همون روزی بباره که ما فرداش قرار بود از شر این 3 واحدی لعنتی راحت بشیم.

این نکته رو هم بگم برق داره بندری میزنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> دوستان ستاد بحران شیراز اعلام بحران کرده . برف کل شیراز رو گرفته مسیر های اصلی ارتباطی ما الان قطعه . حالا من رو بگو فردا امتحان معادلات داشتم کل این هفته برنامه هام رو انداخته بودم عقب بشینم بخونم همین الان دانشگاه شیراز اعلام کردید کنسل و معلوم نیست کی برگزار بشه. از در نمیشه رفت بیرون حدودا 16 سالی بود اینطوری برف نداشتیم همین شانس ما باید بذاره شب همون روزی بباره که ما فرداش قرار بود از شر این 3 واحدی لعنتی راحت بشیم.
> 
> این نکته رو هم بگم برق داره بندری میزنه .



khosh be haletoooooon 



mohsen said:


> تعجب نداره که، کلا هر قوم و قماشی که دشمن ایران باشن، دوست این آدمن .اسراییلیا، سلطنت طلبا، بهایی ها، این یکی آخری هم صرفا جهت تکمیل کلکسیون دوستاش بود



یعنی فقط همینو کم داشتیم ....

این عربای تررررروریست کم بودن یه موجود " اگونیست"  هم بهشون اضافه شد.

اخه ادم چی بگه ؟ بچه هه 2 روزه رفته اونور چنان جو گرفش که به خودش میگه "اگونیست" هاها

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> thanks
> mikham ye chizi begam aga in arabe chan bar rafte ro asabe man yekish hamin gazieh khalige fars asab hamaro khord kard.alan to ignore listame.
> midonam yeki az dustane irani dare chob mikone to lone zanbour.vali be giafe ina ham nemikhore adaye "nesfe dustaye man iranian" rou dar biare.



Tou PM baa ham harf mizanim dar in mored 



> این عربای تررررروریست کم بودن یه موجود " *اگونیست*"  هم بهشون اضافه شد.
> 
> اخه ادم چی بگه ؟ بچه هه 2 روزه رفته اونور چنان جو گرفش که به خودش میگه "*اگونیست*" هاها



Dear @Abii ,
just for fun, look at the the above quoted post from one members of "G*** Squad". BTW, He tries to say Agnostic.


----------



## The SiLent crY

I just don't get why @Serpentine doesn't close this thread for 3-4 days till our friends calm down .

It would be better for all of us .



spiderkiller said:


> دوستان ستاد بحران شیراز اعلام بحران کرده . برف کل شیراز رو گرفته مسیر های اصلی ارتباطی ما الان قطعه . حالا من رو بگو فردا امتحان معادلات داشتم کل این هفته برنامه هام رو انداخته بودم عقب بشینم بخونم همین الان دانشگاه شیراز اعلام کردید کنسل و معلوم نیست کی برگزار بشه. از در نمیشه رفت بیرون حدودا 16 سالی بود اینطوری برف نداشتیم همین شانس ما باید بذاره شب همون روزی بباره که ما فرداش قرار بود از شر این 3 واحدی لعنتی راحت بشیم.
> 
> این نکته رو هم بگم برق داره بندری میزنه .



سلام .

خوبی 

آقا معادلات دیفرانسیل داری ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

spiderkiller said:


> دوستان ستاد بحران شیراز اعلام بحران کرده . برف کل شیراز رو گرفته مسیر های اصلی ارتباطی ما الان قطعه . حالا من رو بگو فردا امتحان معادلات داشتم کل این هفته برنامه هام رو انداخته بودم عقب بشینم بخونم همین الان دانشگاه شیراز اعلام کردید کنسل و معلوم نیست کی برگزار بشه. از در نمیشه رفت بیرون حدودا 16 سالی بود اینطوری برف نداشتیم همین شانس ما باید بذاره شب همون روزی بباره که ما فرداش قرار بود از شر این 3 واحدی لعنتی راحت بشیم.
> 
> این نکته رو هم بگم برق داره بندری میزنه .


دیگه داشت یادمون میرفت چطوری برف پارو میکنن، این صرفا جهت یاداوری بود، حالا دوتارو با هم مرور کن تا نمرت بره بالاتر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

@rmi5 

Your homeboy went mad and wrote to me privately. 

Here what he wrote



> al-salam ;
> 
> u know we iranians are peaceful people . and we are known for hospitality ask @Yzd Khalifa about it .
> 
> but we are really not into haters . i know u better than anyone else ..... i've known you for 2 years ...... i read all of your posts ....
> 
> i know that u HATE iran and shia people . so as a matter of fact you are NOT welcome in the chill thread and your posts are considered trolling .
> 
> please refrain from posting there as we might take the needed steps to counter-troll you .
> 
> aside from the fact that u think you OWN the arab defence section .......
> 
> anyhow i hope we reach a common ground here . ME section had been troll free for some time .....
> 
> tnx



And here was my replay to him:




> walaikum assalam
> 
> Why are you guys camping here in my inbox its kind of hot inhere lets go take a hike what do you think?
> 
> Haman all of the points you have raised aren't factual. Not because I don't agree with your Mullas means I hate Iranian people. As I have stated before I have bunch of Iranian friends and we all get along. Most of them are against the current regime of Iran and I don't blame them for that as they have the right to be concerned about their own country as much as you do.
> 
> Speaking of Shia this and that also doesn't mean anything to me. Everyone has the right to believe in whatever suits him/her. Saudi Arabia has Shia population in Medina, southern Saudi Arabia and small part of the eastern province. And again we all get along and we all receive same treatment and fair from the government. I don't want to start a talk about Iran treatment of Sunni and other ethnic groups in Iran be it Baloch, Arab, Kurds and so on because I consider it an internal matter of Iran.
> 
> Again, Iran current FPs is the reason why I don't like the iranian regime. so don't blame me but blame the mullas for creating this political and idealogical tension in the region.
> 
> Coming to the Arab section that I own Yes its mine so you have to knock the door first and ask for permission to get in otherwise I will have my guards putting you behind bars
> 
> Also why are you restricting me from posting? Its an international forum and I deserve the right to roam around. Not that Im interested whatsoever but your homeboy pocked me so I had not to give him ''talk to the hand please.''
> 
> Please if you can counter my posts in any thread don't hesitate to do so, Im all ears.
> 
> Salam.



He wasn't alone though he brought someone with him, both were plotting to assassinate me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Arabian Legend said:


> both were plotting to assassinate me



no worries .....

we dont behead nor assassinate  especially saudiz ...... akhhhh ... 

anyway we are worried if u give our IP number to AQ ..... :d

i want my head on its place 

loooks like vahabi trolls have found a new emerging member 

@rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Why this troll can insult every one and escape getting banned? Not only in this section, but ME section as well.
> I know you are issuing infractions more easily in these days, so please keep this insulter troll in your mind for issuing ban as well. Thank you


he only insulted you, the one who is insulting everyone is you who rapidly use the "basiji scum" and refer to our government as mullah's regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> خوبی
> 
> آقا معادلات دیفرانسیل داری ؟


سلام
اره داداش نگو معادلات دیفرانسیل بگو بمب تزار شوروی خدانیامرز. هر معادله به 20 روش متفاوت حل میشه من نمیدونم چرا سر کلاس خواب بودم اخه اینا رو اصلا یادم نمیاد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> CLOSE YOUR MOUTH !
> 
> you are a hypocrite pathetic vatan foroush creature .....
> 
> shut it up .....



Your behavior is not acceptable by any morality. You have either a logical response for my posts or not. If you have any logical response, let every one know about it, otherwise, be quiet instead of trolling and derailing the threads.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Tou PM baa ham harf mizanim dar in mored
> 
> 
> 
> Dear @Abii ,
> just for fun, look at the the above quoted post from one members of "G*** Squad". BTW, He tries to say Agnostic.


lmao

I had to read it 10 times. Even after reading your comment I didn't get it at first. 

lol @ Agnostic. I love how he stopped at agnostic and didn't say Atheist! haha

I seriously want to buy these bache akhoonds each a ticket to some developed part of the world for a few days. I wonder how they would react to their surroundings. Their heads would probably blow up.



mohsen said:


> he only insulted you, the one who is insulting everyone is you who rapidly use the "basiji scum" and refer to our government as mullah's regime.


Wait, how are those insults? I thought they'd be complements. 

IR is an akhoond based monarchy. It's a theocratic centralized dictatorship. It's a simple fact and if you support this regime, you shouldn't be insulted by this factual statement. 

And basijis are scum of the earth dool be dast terrorists. Another factual statement. 

Deal with it.


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> lmao
> 
> I had to read it 10 times. Even after reading your comment I didn't get it at first.
> 
> lol @ Agnostic. I love how he stopped at agnostic and didn't say Atheist! haha
> 
> I seriously want to buy these bache akhoonds each a ticket to some developed part of the world for a few days. I wonder how they would react to their surroundings. Their heads would probably blow up.
> 
> 
> Wait, how are those insults? I thought they'd be complements.
> 
> IR is an akhoond based monarchy. It's a theocratic centralized dictatorship. It's a simple fact and if you support this regime, you shouldn't be insulted by this factual statement.
> 
> And basijis are scum of the earth dool be dast terrorists. Another factual statement.
> 
> Deal with it.


it's funny how you ascribe canada's monarchy and your life style to us.


----------



## Abii

mohsen said:


> it's funny how you ascribe canada's monarchy and your life style to us.


Canada is one of the greatest democracies in history and one of the least corrupt countries in existence. Its monarchy is as symbolic as the monarch of the Burger King fast food chain. 

Nice try. 

Of course you know all of this. You're loyal to a theocratic dictatorship, but you don't have the balls to stand up for what it is.


----------



## haman10

^ LOLOLLLLOLOL


----------



## rmi5

Arabian Legend said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Your homeboy went mad and wrote to me privately.
> 
> Here what he wrote
> 
> 
> 
> And here was my replay to him:
> 
> 
> He wasn't alone though he brought someone with him, both were plotting to assassinate me



He thinks that he is the king of Iran section and wants to capture ME section. 
He is worried to move his squad to Arab section though.
He literally told me and @Abii that he won't let Royalists(he referes to us as Royalists  ) capture the Iran section.
Let him alone, let him be the king. 

PS. he refers to us as MKO at the same time as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

spiderkiller said:


> سلام
> اره داداش نگو معادلات دیفرانسیل بگو بمب تزار شوروی خدانیامرز. هر معادله به 20 روش متفاوت حل میشه من نمیدونم چرا سر کلاس خواب بودم اخه اینا رو اصلا یادم نمیاد



منم معادلات امتحان دارم .

ببین این لاپلاس معکوس های ال ان چطوری حل میشه ؟

مثل این :L^ -1 s/3s+2

استاده پیچوند به ما نگفت ولی هر ترم امتحان میاد و از بدبختی این درس مشترکه .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

rmi5 said:


> He thinks that he is the king of Iran section and wants to capture ME section.
> He is worried to move his squad to Arab section though.
> He literally told me and @Abii that he won't let Royalists(he referes to us as Royalists  ) capture the Iran section.
> Let him alone, let him be the king.
> 
> PS. he refers to us as MKO at the same time as well.



MKO the new label for anyone who disagree with.

Don't let him take that crown from you or else






All the way to the rehab center my friend, The only solution I can think of right now. 

Why is he making a big deal out of this forum anyway? I don't understand? He can take the Arab section for all I careMaybe he should buy the forum as a whole and banned us all.

No room for tolerance at all. I protest


----------



## rmi5

Arabian Legend said:


> MKO the new label for anyone who disagree with.
> 
> Don't let him take that crown from you or else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way to the rehab center my friend, The only solution I can think of right now.
> 
> Why is he making a big deal out of this forum anyway? I don't understand? He can take the Arab section for all I care*Maybe he should buy the forum as a whole and banned us all.*
> 
> No room for tolerance at all. I protest



Dude, Do not feed him with the new ideas, he may really take your words literally and decides to buy the forum, and ban us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

S00R3NA said:


> منم معادلات امتحان دارم .
> 
> ببین این لاپلاس معکوس های ال ان چطوری حل میشه ؟
> 
> مثل این :L^ -1 s/3s+2
> 
> استاده پیچوند به ما نگفت ولی هر ترم امتحان میاد و از بدبختی این درس مشترکه .


والله ما معادلات بوييس رو بهمون درس دادن تو اون هيچ درسيش لاپلاس لوگ ها نداشتيم خداروشكر تو امتحانامون هم نيومده واسه همين در سطح ما نيست ال ان ، شما هم بويس رو ميخونيد؟


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> Canada is one of the greatest democracies in history and one of the least corrupt countries in existence. Its monarchy is as symbolic as the monarch of the Burger King fast food chain.
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Of course you know all of this. You're loyal to a theocratic dictatorship, but you don't have the balls to stand up for what it is.


Canada is a Constitutional Monarchy, a colony of U.K . in fact it's the worst kind of British imperialism, even Canada's king is chosen by the queen of U.K . for the people of a country this is the biggest humiliation and that's why the native people of Canada never accept this regime and that's why Canada's regime is suppressing them, in other hand immigrants like you who don't care about the fate of the original owners or the policy of the country are the desired kind of citizen for this regime, and that's why Canada accepts immigrant like you so easily.
you may have a good life in there, but for the original people of that country who don't even have access to clean water, you and the Canada's regime are just bunch of thieves and occupiers who are stealing their wealth.

of course this is the meaning of democracy for you and your Zionist masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

I wonder how the goon squad know


mohsen said:


> Canada is a Constitutional Monarchy, a colony of U.K . in fact it's the worst kind of British imperialism, even Canada's king is chosen by the queen of U.K . for the people of a country this is the biggest humiliation and that's why the native people of Canada never accept this regime and that's why Canada's regime is suppressing them, in other hand immigrants like you who don't care about the fate of the original owners or the policy of the country are the desired kind of citizen for this regime, and that's why Canada accepts immigrant like you so easily.
> you may have a good life in there, but for the original people of that country who don't even have access to clean water, you and the Canada's regime are just bunch of thieves and occupiers who are stealing their wealth.
> 
> of course this is the meaning of democracy for you and your Zionist masters.



Akhoond mohsen, Canada doesn't have a king. We have a queen. As I said before, it's a symbolic relic of a bygone era. A simple referendum can shed Canada of this. All we need is a simple Yes or No questionnaire in the next election cycle. Most Canadians however want to be part of the Commonwealth, including me. The British monarch has a purely symbolic role within the Canadian political system.

Edit: and in case you were wondering, the people have the right to bring about a referendum at any time.

The garbage you wrote is nonsense that you 3rd worlders in Iran, North Korea etc... spew out to make yourselves feel better. Maybe you actually believe in that insanity, I don't know.

And Canada doesn't accept immigrants easily. It has an extremely rigid guideline. When my parents immigrated to Canada 14 years ago, the guidelines favored their skill set (they both had Master's degrees and my dad wanted to work in the IT industry). Today, they have changed the immigration policy to favor the oil industry. In any case, unless you're educated or financially very well off, you have no chance of immigrating to this amazing land.


----------



## The SiLent crY

spiderkiller said:


> والله ما معادلات بوييس رو بهمون درس دادن تو اون هيچ درسيش لاپلاس لوگ ها نداشتيم خداروشكر تو امتحانامون هم نيومده واسه همين در سطح ما نيست ال ان ، شما هم بويس رو ميخونيد؟




نه


----------



## Ostad

فیس‌بوک جان یک اعدامی را نجات داد (+عکس)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

S00R3NA said:


> منم معادلات امتحان دارم .
> 
> ببین این لاپلاس معکوس های ال ان چطوری حل میشه ؟
> 
> مثل این :L^ -1 s/3s+2



Here you go: s^2/(3 L)+2


----------



## New

Dear @Serpentine, @test, @mods,
As you can see from previous posts users @rmi5 and @Arabian Legend are trying to make this thread a battle field by posting provoking contents. This is not their first time, and they are trying it on a regular basis.
Please take the necessary measurements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Dear @Serpentine, @test, @mods,
> As you can see from previous posts users @rmi5 and @Arabian Legend are trying to make this thread a battle field by posting provoking contents.
> *Please take the necessary measurements*.


Why? Are we going to a wedding? Tuxedos or suits?


----------



## EagleEyes

rmi5 said:


> Dude, Do not feed him with the new ideas, he may really take your words literally and decides to buy the forum, and ban us.



Stop making fun of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

WebMaster said:


> Stop making fun of him.



Well, they have started to troll other members including me. you can ask every member in the ME section to verify this claim, I can mention many of active Elite and Senior members of the ME section including @al-Hasani @Abii @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Surenas ,... to verify my claim. 
Anyway, when someone tries to troll me, I usually do not answer their quoting and mentioning,(They have called me as MKO terrorist, Royalist, Bahaii, foreigners agent, traitor, ... and they have insulted me and my family , but mods did not care about my reports about their insults, and you can find at least 20 of this insulting to me in the last 20 pages of this thread). 
But sometimes when they insist on bugging me, I tell them a joke in order for letting the discussion go.
Anyway, I don't know what they have told you, but you can ask any of above users to find out the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Why? Are we going to a wedding? Tuxedos or suits?



It is getting really ridiculous. I am the one who has been suffered by these creatures insults and then the ones who have trolled me, have complained about me. @Abii , you know persian language and you know how many times they have insulted me, but the ridiculous point is the Iranian mod, @Serpentine who is supposed to be my friend, have not even deleted many of their insults, let alone issuing infraction, ... and they are complaining about me to @WebMaster.
It is really awful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BeyondHeretic

یه دختره به روحانی میگه چطوری عمامه تو می بندی اینتقد خوشگل ؟ میگه: با تدبیر و امید !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> I wonder how the goon squad know
> 
> 
> Akhoond mohsen, Canada doesn't have a king. We have a queen. As I said before, it's a symbolic relic of a bygone era. A simple referendum can shed Canada of this. All we need is a simple Yes or No questionnaire in the next election cycle. Most Canadians however want to be part of the Commonwealth, including me. The British monarch has a purely symbolic role within the Canadian political system.
> 
> Edit: and in case you were wondering, the people have the right to bring about a referendum at any time.
> 
> The garbage you wrote is nonsense that you 3rd worlders in Iran, North Korea etc... spew out to make yourselves feel better. Maybe you actually believe in that insanity, I don't know.
> 
> And Canada doesn't accept immigrants easily. It has an extremely rigid guideline. When my parents immigrated to Canada 14 years ago, the guidelines favored their skill set (they both had Master's degrees and my dad wanted to work in the IT industry). Today, they have changed the immigration policy to favor the oil industry. In any case, unless you're educated or financially very well off, you have no chance of immigrating to this amazing land.


yeah, as pure symbolic as the British queen which even thinking about removing her is equal to life in prison. I guess this is how they brain wash your kind. denying the condition of native wont help your B.S . a little search about them can show the level of corruption in the Canada's society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

WebMaster said:


> Stop making fun of him.



i'm okey with making fun sir , till he doesnt troll and insult (which he is doing in the past pages with another troll friend of him)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

از روباه پرسیدن شاهدت کیه گفت دمم
حالا شده حکایت این ادم که مشهورترین ترولهای این فروم باید حرفش رو تایید کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> از روباه پرسیدن شاهدت کیه گفت دمم
> حالا شده حکایت این ادم که مشهورترین ترولهای این فروم باید حرفش رو تایید کنن



exactly ......

this creature is bringing the site down with his insults and trolling ......

the most renown trolls of the site are his friends ....

true story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

mohsen said:


> yeah, as pure symbolic as the British queen which even thinking about removing her is equal to life in prison. I guess this is how they brain wash your kind. denying the condition of native wont help your B.S . a little search about them can show the level of corruption in the Canada's society.


akhoond mohsen, you've got proof to back up your insane 3rd worldish claims?

I'm all ears if you do. 

The natives pay fewer taxes then we do, they get cash handouts from the government, they're allowed to pay no sales tax at any business that's been built on their lands, they get tens of thousands of dollars in handouts, they have special scholarships purely designed to increase their numbers in universities etc...

And again, the queen has zero power in Canada. Not once in the history of this nation has any British monarch directly or indirectly interfered in the affairs of Canada. Even in the United Kingdom the monarchy is purely symbolic.


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> akhoond mohsen, you've got proof to back up your insane 3rd worldish claims?
> 
> I'm all ears if you do.
> 
> The natives pay fewer taxes then we do, they get cash handouts from the government, they're allowed to pay no sales tax at any business that's been built on their lands, they get tens of thousands of dollars in handouts, they have special scholarships purely designed to increase their numbers in universities etc...
> 
> And again, the queen has zero power in Canada. Not once in the history of this nation has any British monarch directly or indirectly interfered in the affairs of Canada. Even in the United Kingdom the monarchy is purely symbolic.



this is your low, instead of insulting democracies like Iran which every one and every thing has been chosen be referendum and elections you better study the laws of your monarchy,
sorry to ruin your fantasies, this is the reality:
*PressTV - To even ‘imagine’ toppling Queen illegal*

*To even “imagine” toppling the Queen or the abolition of the monarchy both remain punishable by life imprisonment in each and every country under the reign of the Queen, particularly in the UK, local media report*

This came after the UK Ministry of Justice was left embarrassed following the announcement that a list of 309 offences due to be repealed before May mistakenly included a call for the abolition of the monarchy.

The government was quick to reiterate that it is still illegal to even “imagine” so and one that imagined so could be imprisoned for life.

To imagine deposing the Crown or waging war against the Queen is still theoretically punishable by lifetime jail, although nobody has been prosecuted under the law since 1897, it has been claimed.

A routine notice from the Home Office had suggested that Section 3 of the Treason Felony Act h1848 had been repealed.

Following the announcement, campaign group Republic said it welcomed the news that a law banning public calls for the abolition of the monarchy had been scrapped.

* “ ... we have long called for the repeal of this law and we are pleased that parliament now formally acknowledges that republicanism is a legitimate and mainstream point of view ... we have repeatedly publically and unequivocally called for the abolition of the monarchy without any legal threat,” said Republic’s spokesperson Graham Smith.. *

However, the Ministry of Justice said embarrassingly that it has been a mistake to announce that the law is scrapped, reiterating that republicanism still carries the title of crime punishable by life in prison.

The monarchy in Britain is not only an unaccountable, totalitarian and expensive entity, but it also is a hereditary institution within which the Queen and her family cannot be held to account at the ballot box.

PressTV - First Nations in Canada protest rights abuse

guess zionist's and queen's news agency's don't like much to talk about these aspects of your democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Martyr Omelette said:


> Doroud bar shoma


avvalin thanketo man dadam, boro halesho bebar


----------



## Resurrection5782

@Islam shall be the winner 
Check your box

Canada yeki az dictatori tarin keshvaraye donyas saranesh mostaghiman tavasote malakeye englis entekhab mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ahriman said:


> Here you go: s^2/(3 L)+2


آقا ممنون . راه حلش چیه ؟

این که جواب اخره .


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

سلام به آقایون
آقا ما 2 3 روز برای انجام کاری رفته بودیم شیراز
توی این شهر یکی دو روز گذشته داشت برف می آمد حدودا متوسط 15 20 سانتی برف اومد
و ما هم پروازمون کنسل شد نتونستیم بیایم
حالا از اینا گذشته
با این 10 15 سانت برف
برق حدود 40 50 درصد شهر که حدودا از دیروز قطع بود
آب 40 درصد شهر از امروز صبح قطع بود و من همین الان هم که با دوستان صحبت می کردم آب هنوز قطعه
کلیه راههای مواصلاتی به شهر مسدود بود
تقریبا اکثر خیابان های شهر مسدود شده بود )به گونه ای که من مسیر یک ساعته رو که ساعت 3 بعد از ظهر راه افتادم ساعت 2 نیمه شب رسیم)
حالا اینا رو گفتم تا یه بررسی کنیم
شهردار شیراز :علی رضا پاک فطرت
رزومه:
سابقه جبهه
قبولی در رشته عمران دانشگاه چمران اهواز(با سابقه جبهه)
ارشد عمران
و دانشجوی فعلی دکتری !!!!(یعنی علنا مردم را دراز گوش فرض کرده)
به اضافه یه سه چهار تا مقاله آبکی در حد خنده
تقریبا همه مسولین این استان هم به همین منوال هستند
به این دلیل هست که هزار تا نهاد مفت خور سراسر سال دارن مفت می خورن که یه روز برفی رو مدیریت کنن که نتیجش هم می شه این
بزارید یه چنتا نفرین کنم
خدا لعنت کنه هر مسئول حرومخوری رو که به دلیلی غیر از لیاقت در منسبش هست
خدا لعنت کنه قارون ها رو
خدا لعنت کنه هر حرام لقمه ای که با شهوت مال و قدرت هر حرکت ، انقلاب و جنبش دینی و مذهبی رو به قهقرا می کشونه
لعن اللهم اجمعین، من الان الی قیام یوم الدین
وضعیت شیراز نامتعادل شد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> then lets move it to the chill thread mate



But we have just concluded our discussion. 

What about this Turkish actress.






@Armstrong loves her, and i'm very confused with his taste.... 


I mean there lot's of beautiful actress like

Naz Elmas






Or Hatice Şendil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> No, no.
> 
> As i said before i felt like you are connecting "girls in bikinis" with "sexual attraction". It's would not be only Turkey but every country except, Islamic States.
> 
> Mate, you can say these things about Turkey, it will be your point of view. There is nothing wrong to discuss these things.
> 
> We should discuss, i love discussing.



bro u see , at my first post i didnt consider "girls with bikini on the beach" as a sexual attraction . but u see to be fair , it is !!

tell me that as a muslim , if u go to a beach in for example UAE , u wont be attracted !!

i'm sure no one is a pervert here . no such mentality as a muslim . for example maybe if i didnt believe in islam for example i would laugh and say isnt that retarded ? and i would for 1000% sure support such thing in my country !

but lets be fair , dont u think this is a sexual attraction ? 

so look me in the eye  and tell me these guys are in beach just to have fun : beach party - Google Search

maybe me and u are not in that type , but do u think that everyone is like that ?

plus just out of curiosity how can u be sensitive to iranians use of word abul-wahhab but not about this ?

i mean if i name myself (god forbid) quran , then u cant oppose me ?



this was just for discussion bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> @Armstrong loves her, and i'm very confused with his taste....



maybe @Armstrong is 60 yrs old 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> خدا لعنت کنه هر مسئول پدر سگی رو که به دلیلی غیر از لیاقت در منسبش هست
> خدا لعنت کنه قارون ها رو
> خدا لعنت کنه هر حرام لقمه ای که با شهوت مال و قدرت هر حرکت ، انقلاب و جنبش دینی و مذهبی رو به قهقرا می کشونه
> لعن اللهم اجمعین، من الان الی قیام یوم الدین



اللهی امین !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> bro u see , at my first post i didnt consider "girls with bikini on the beach" as a sexual attraction . but u see to be fair , it is !!



I understand like it, it gave the feeling.



haman10 said:


> ell me that as a muslim , if u go to a beach in for example UAE , u wont be attracted !!
> 
> i'm sure no one is a pervert here . no such mentality as a muslim . for example maybe if i didnt believe in islam for example i would laugh and say isnt that retarded ? and i would for 1000% sure support such thing in my country !
> 
> but lets be fair , dont u think this is a sexual attraction ?
> 
> so look me in the eye  and tell me these guys are in beach just to have fun : beach party - Google Search



Mate, these are some wild parties.

When i go to beach. We swim, have fun etc... And there are lot of families in the beaches, so it would be inappropriate to do these kind of things.

But if there are beautiful or bombshell bodied girls in the beach, i would check them out for sure. 





haman10 said:


> maybe me and u are not in that type , but do u think that everyone is like that ?



Absolutely not.. 






But i was not talking about some specific group of people. 



haman10 said:


> plus just out of curiosity how can u be sensitive to iranians use of word abul-wahhab but not about this ?
> 
> i mean if i name myself (god forbid) quran , then u cant oppose me ?



I nearly forgot about that topic..... what was it... 

I think, it was about using one Allah's name for an insult.... 

I'm not sensitive about the subject, bro. I at that time asked about the word "wahhabi". Both sides made their point. Al-hasani's explanation made more sense for me. That's it.  



haman10 said:


> this was just for discussion bro



Wish some Iranian members were just like you and Rimi. 
Maybe being Azeris, i dunno. If our ways cross in real-life, i will both hug you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

Saudi Wahhabism and Conspiracies - Intifada Palestine | Intifada Palestine

Hargez az dast nadid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> I understand like it, it gave the feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, these are some wild parties.
> 
> When i go to beach. We swim, have fun etc... And there are lot of families in the beaches, so it would be inappropriate to do these kind of things.
> 
> But if there are beautiful or bombshell bodied girls in the beach, i would check them out for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i was not talking about some specific group of people.
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly forgot about that topic..... what was it...
> 
> I think, it was about using one Allah's name for an insult....
> 
> I'm not sensitive about the subject, bro. I at that time asked about the word "wahhabi". Both sides made their point. Al-hasani's explanation made more sense for me. That's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish some Iranian members were just like you and Rimi.
> Maybe being Azeris, i dunno. If our ways cross in real-life, i will both hug you.



Hey Sinan , You're gonna start this conversation again ?


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> Hey Sinan , You're gonna start this conversation again ?



We were already discussing with haman, but we went off topic in the related thread and move it to here.

If you are referring to beach stuff ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> We were already discussing with haman, but we went off topic in the related thread and move it to here.
> 
> If you are referring to beach stuff ?



I don't know but let me call @DESERT FIGHTER , He's interested in many things including beaches with girls .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> I don't know but let me call @DESERT FIGHTER , He's interested in many things including beaches with girls .



We were talking about tourism...... 

Are you not inrested in girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> We were talking about tourism......
> 
> Are you not inrested in girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


>



Tourist girl and locals having dirty looks. 

All related with the discussion. 

Iran amongst top 2014 tourist destinations to visit | Pakistan Defence


----------



## -SINAN-

I checked some previous posts.... there were some heated discussions, between people i like very much.

There was an Iranian sister ( @Ir.Tab. ) who spend most of her time in our section.

The point is if any of you gets bored with the fighting and look for a breather. Come and take a break in our section. You will be welcomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> سلام به آقایون
> آقا ما 2 3 روز برای انجام کاری رفته بودیم شیراز
> توی این شهر یکی دو روز گذشته داشت برف می آمد حدودا متوسط 15 20 سانتی برف اومد
> و ما هم پروازمون کنسل شد نتونستیم بیایم
> حالا از اینا گذشته
> با این 10 15 سانت برف
> برق حدود 40 50 درصد شهر که حدودا از دیروز قطع بود
> آب 40 درصد شهر از امروز صبح قطع بود و من همین الان هم که با دوستان صحبت می کردم آب هنوز قطعه
> کلیه راههای مواصلاتی به شهر مسدود بود
> تقریبا اکثر خیابان های شهر مسدود شده بود )به گونه ای که من مسیر یک ساعته رو که ساعت 3 بعد از ظهر راه افتادم ساعت 2 نیمه شب رسیم)
> حالا اینا رو گفتم تا یه بررسی کنیم
> شهردار شیراز :علی رضا پاک فطرت
> رزومه:
> سابقه جبهه
> قبولی در رشته عمران دانشگاه چمران اهواز(با سابقه جبهه)
> ارشد عمران
> و دانشجوی فعلی دکتری !!!!(یعنی علنا مردم را دراز گوش فرض کرده)
> به اضافه یه سه چهار تا مقاله آبکی در حد خنده
> تقریبا همه مسولین این استان هم به همین منوال هستند
> به این دلیل هست که هزار تا نهاد مفت خور سراسر سال دارن مفت می خورن که یه روز برفی رو مدیریت کنن که نتیجش هم می شه این
> بزارید یه چنتا نفرین کنم
> خدا لعنت کنه هر مسئول حرومخوری رو که به دلیلی غیر از لیاقت در منسبش هست
> خدا لعنت کنه قارون ها رو
> خدا لعنت کنه هر حرام لقمه ای که با شهوت مال و قدرت هر حرکت ، انقلاب و جنبش دینی و مذهبی رو به قهقرا می کشونه
> لعن اللهم اجمعین، من الان الی قیام یوم الدین
> وضعیت شیراز نامتعادل شد


عامین، ولی ما که آب و برقمون قطع نشد، ظاهرا شهرکهای شمالی که همه چیشون هم نوساز هست برقشون قطع بوده. کلا اونقدری برف نیومد که باعث مسدود شدن خیابونها بشه، ولی خوب خیابونهایی که توی حالت عادی هم ترافیکش قفل هست منتظر یه عنصر محرک مثل لیزی سطح هستن تا کامل بسته شن شرط میبندم از هر ده هزار تا ماشین توی خیابون یکیش هم زنجیر چرخ نداشته
هر چند که به هیچ وجه از شهرداریهای پولکی ایران و شیراز دل خوشی ندارم، ولی هیچ کدوم از اتفاقات روی داده ربطی به شهرداری نداره
در ضمن:
پاک‌فطرت پیش از پذیرش مسئولیت شهرداری شیراز، در پست‌‌های مدیر کل دفتر فنی استانداری‌های کهکیلویه و بویراحمد و بوشهر، قائم مقام مدیر کل دفتر فنی استانداری فارس، شهرداری منطقه ۵ و مدیریت اجرایی باغ‌های قصردشت فعالیت داشته است.
مدرک تحصیلی:
علیرضا پاک فطرت دانشجوی دکتری رشته‌ی جغرافیا و برنامه ریزی شهری در دانشگاه اصفهان است. وی هم اکنون دارای مدرک فوق لیسانس مهندسی شهرسازی (برنامه ریزی شهری و منطقه ای و طراحی شهری ) از دانشگاه تهران است و دوران لیسانس خود را در رشته‌ی مهندسی عمران راه و ساختمان در دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز گذرانده است.

مسئولیت‌های دوران دفاع مقدس:
پاک فطرت مسئول ساماندهی نیرو در لشکر ۱۹ فجر و تیپ امام سجاد و قرارگاه کربلا در دوران دفاع مقدس بوده است و در بیش از ده عملیات از جمله عملیات ثامن الائمه، عملیات والفجر ۸ و عملیات کربلا پنج حضور داشته است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

mohsen said:


> عامین، ولی ما که آب و برقمون قطع نشد، ظاهرا شهرکهای شمالی که همه چیشون هم نوساز هست برقشون قطع بوده. کلا اونقدری برف نیومد که باعث مسدود شدن خیابونها بشه، ولی خوب خیابونهایی که توی حالت عادی هم ترافیکش قفل هست منتظر یه عنصر محرک مثل لیزی سطح هستن تا کامل بسته شن شرط میبندم از هر ده هزار تا ماشین توی خیابون یکیش هم زنجیر چرخ نداشته
> هر چند که به هیچ وجه از شهرداریهای پولکی ایران و شیراز دل خوشی ندارم، ولی هیچ کدوم از اتفاقات روی داده ربطی به شهرداری نداره
> در ضمن:
> پاک‌فطرت پیش از پذیرش مسئولیت شهرداری شیراز، در پست‌‌های مدیر کل دفتر فنی استانداری‌های کهکیلویه و بویراحمد و بوشهر، قائم مقام مدیر کل دفتر فنی استانداری فارس، شهرداری منطقه ۵ و مدیریت اجرایی باغ‌های قصردشت فعالیت داشته است.
> مدرک تحصیلی:
> علیرضا پاک فطرت دانشجوی دکتری رشته‌ی جغرافیا و برنامه ریزی شهری در دانشگاه اصفهان است. وی هم اکنون دارای مدرک فوق لیسانس مهندسی شهرسازی (برنامه ریزی شهری و منطقه ای و طراحی شهری ) از دانشگاه تهران است و دوران لیسانس خود را در رشته‌ی مهندسی عمران راه و ساختمان در دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز گذرانده است.
> 
> مسئولیت‌های دوران دفاع مقدس:
> پاک فطرت مسئول ساماندهی نیرو در لشکر ۱۹ فجر و تیپ امام سجاد و قرارگاه کربلا در دوران دفاع مقدس بوده است و در بیش از ده عملیات از جمله عملیات ثامن الائمه، عملیات والفجر ۸ و عملیات کربلا پنج حضور داشته است.


ممنونم عزیز
اما در کل ستاد مدیریت بحران شهری تحت امر ایشون هست
مسئولیت حرس درختان جهت جلوگیری از آسیب رساندن به خطوط برق در ابتدای فصول پر بارش بر عهده ی شهرداری هست
مسئولیت نظارت بر نمک پاشی در راهای حوزه های استحفاظی بر عهده ی ایشون و استاندار و غیره هست
در کل من ایشون رو به عنوان نمونه مثال زدم وگرنه با یک بررسی کلی تر تقریبا اکثرا متاسفانه به دلایلی غیر از لیاقت منسوب شده اند
در همین مورد جناب پاک فطرت به لحاظ قانونی به صورت همزمان نمیشه استخدام دولت بود و در دانشگاه تحصیل کرد چه برسه که شهردار هم باشی
در هر صورت باید قبول کرد به لحاظ لیاقتی شاید 1000 ها نفر رو بشه در سطح استان پیدا کرد که شایسته تر باشند برای پست های شرداری و استانداری و ریاست مدیریت بحران و بقیه پست ها
همه ی اینها به کنار با بروز مشکلات فوق اگر فرض کنیم عزیزان با لیاقت به جایگاهشون رسیدن باز هم باید توبیخ و بازخواست بشن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> سلام به آقایون
> آقا ما 2 3 روز برای انجام کاری رفته بودیم شیراز
> توی این شهر یکی دو روز گذشته داشت برف می آمد حدودا متوسط 15 20 سانتی برف اومد
> و ما هم پروازمون کنسل شد نتونستیم بیایم
> حالا از اینا گذشته
> با این 10 15 سانت برف
> برق حدود 40 50 درصد شهر که حدودا از دیروز قطع بود
> آب 40 درصد شهر از امروز صبح قطع بود و من همین الان هم که با دوستان صحبت می کردم آب هنوز قطعه
> کلیه راههای مواصلاتی به شهر مسدود بود
> تقریبا اکثر خیابان های شهر مسدود شده بود )به گونه ای که من مسیر یک ساعته رو که ساعت 3 بعد از ظهر راه افتادم ساعت 2 نیمه شب رسیم)
> حالا اینا رو گفتم تا یه بررسی کنیم
> شهردار شیراز :علی رضا پاک فطرت
> رزومه:
> سابقه جبهه
> قبولی در رشته عمران دانشگاه چمران اهواز(با سابقه جبهه)
> ارشد عمران
> و دانشجوی فعلی دکتری !!!!(یعنی علنا مردم را دراز گوش فرض کرده)
> به اضافه یه سه چهار تا مقاله آبکی در حد خنده
> تقریبا همه مسولین این استان هم به همین منوال هستند
> به این دلیل هست که هزار تا نهاد مفت خور سراسر سال دارن مفت می خورن که یه روز برفی رو مدیریت کنن که نتیجش هم می شه این
> بزارید یه چنتا نفرین کنم
> خدا لعنت کنه هر مسئول حرومخوری رو که به دلیلی غیر از لیاقت در منسبش هست
> خدا لعنت کنه قارون ها رو
> خدا لعنت کنه هر حرام لقمه ای که با شهوت مال و قدرت هر حرکت ، انقلاب و جنبش دینی و مذهبی رو به قهقرا می کشونه
> لعن اللهم اجمعین، من الان الی قیام یوم الدین
> وضعیت شیراز نامتعادل شد


oooh chera enghade shologhesh mikoni to? Az ye taraf khaye malie akhoondaro mikoni, az ye taraf be andaaze shish ta pirezan negh mizani. 

Regime akhoondi hamine dige. Age ye mosht keshish dashtan almano edare mikardan, fekr mikoni alman, almane alan bood? Ye mosht akhoond daran Irano edare mikonan mashti. 

Sobh Bekheir


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> I checked some previous posts.... there were some heated discussions, between people i like very much.
> There was an Iranian sister ( @Ir.Tab. ) who spend most of her time in our section.
> The point is if any of you gets bored with the fighting and look for a breather. Come and take a break in our section. You will be welcomed.



thats so nice of u mate 

will do so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

> rmi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, I am a guy. Is Humsheera the same as *Hamsheere("Sister")* in Farsi?!!! BTW, I am a turk, not a Farsi
> Dude, you are getting strange these days  you have become socialist and gay
Click to expand...


Hey, wait a second, i just noticed that ''Hemsire'' in Turkish means Nurse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

xenon54 said:


> Hey, wait a second, i just noticed that ''Hemsire'' in Turkish means Nurse.



Funny, in Persian it is Parastar (right?), not anything close to Hemsire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Esfand said:


> Funny, in Persian it is Parastar (right?), not anything close to Hemsire


And in Turkish ''Sister'' means ''Abla'' for older Sister and ''Kiz Kardes'' for little Sister, nothing close to Hamsheere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

@Islam shall be the winner 
Sare kar gozashti dadash


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> And in Turkish ''Sister'' means ''Abla'' for older Sister and ''Kiz Kardes'' for little Sister, nothing close to Hamsheere.



Mate in old Times (50-60 years ago). Hemşire was used as "Sister"



> 2. _esk. (hemşi:re) _Kız kardeş, bacı:_ İyi tanıdığım anasına ve hemşirelerine hiçbir suretle benzemiyor. -_Y. K. Beyatlı.



http://www.tdk.gov.tr/index.php?option=com_bts&arama=kelime&guid=TDK.GTS.52cc7f1bcb9a38.09586412

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

Murders (per capita) statistics - Countries Compared - NationMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@haman10 

Mate you scared the shıt out of me when you said



haman10 said:


> why is my buddy @T-123456 banned ?
> 
> they could have suspended him
> 
> @Sinan



Apparently "banned" and "suspended" is the same thing. It's not a perma ban. 

Rest assured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Funny, in Persian it is Parastar (right?), not anything close to Hemsire



Actually, I think Parastar is a pretty newly invented word, So it does not necessarily have connection with other languages


----------



## New

Abii said:


> oooh chera enghade shologhesh mikoni to? Az ye taraf khaye malie akhoondaro mikoni, az ye taraf be andaaze shish ta pirezan negh mizani.
> Regime akhoondi hamine dige. Age ye mosht keshish dashtan almano edare mikardan, fekr mikoni alman, almane alan bood? Ye mosht akhoond daran Irano edare mikonan mashti.
> Sobh Bekheir


merci azizam 
amma fekr mikonam sad bar goftam bazam takid mikonam
vaghti do ta bozorgtar daran goftogoo mikonan behtare koochiktara saket bashan o be harfa goosh bedano ye chizi yad begiran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

*bros!, I will come here from time to time to check on you... I hope everyone is doing well, and wish all a better new year...*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ayush

same to u bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> bros!, I will come here from time to time to check on you... I hope everyone is doing well, and wish all a better new year...



thanks dearest , i also wish u and your great nation the best . 

long live syria



Ayush said:


> same to u bro.



i really dont understand ....

why are u so nice bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> thanks dearest , i also wish u and your great nation the best .
> 
> long live syria
> 
> 
> 
> i really dont understand ....
> 
> why are u so nice bro ?


what is there to understand? 
its just that when it comes to iran-saudi spat,more than 90% indians will support iran,at least personally.
i came here coz i got a notification from syrian lion for a thanks,but he didnt quote me. so i came here just to see if he has posted anything,and he did.
btw,i can be bad too 
if you were a pakistani,u would know.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> i came here coz i got a notification from syrian lion for a thanks,.



wow , i can thank your posts forever 



Ayush said:


> its just that when it comes to iran-saudi spat,more than 90% indians will support iran,at least personally.



same here , india is becoming much more popular here in iran 



Ayush said:


> btw,i can be bad too


didnt see that in the past 2 years

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

so haman have u been following this forum for the past 2 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Syrian Lion said:


> bros!, I will come here from time to time to check on you... I hope everyone is doing well, and wish all a better new year...


Thanks bro,
how nice of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Iran is not a good country........


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> so haman have u been following this forum for the past 2 years?



yep  a little more than that even 

decided to join about 1 year ago .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

jarves said:


> Iran is not a good country........


what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jarves said:


> Iran is not a good country........



jarves is not a good country 



Ayush said:


> what?



i assume he is joking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Ayush said:


> what?


Atom bombs should be dropped on Iran to end the misery of its people.....
Dont tell me you didnt knew that......


----------



## haman10

jarves said:


> Atom bombs should be dropped on Iran to end the misery of its people.....
> Dont tell me you didnt knew that......



lol  thats so nice of u


----------



## Ayush

so @Islam shall be the winner i remember u saying a lot about india,all good.
tell me more about your visit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

haman10 said:


> lol  thats so nice of u


But there is only one problem......
Iran does not have its own nuclear bomb......

Actually I have great respect for Iran for standing alone against the whole world especially America......
I have noticed that Iran's GDP is comparable to Pakistan's even after sanctions which is a great achievement.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

jarves said:


> Actually I have great respect for Iran for standing alone against the whole world especially America......
> I have noticed that Iran's GDP is comparable to Pakistan's even after sanctions which is a great achievement......



THATS so nice of u mate 

but our GDP is 515 billion dollars , while pakistan is 231 billion dollars 

so its not comparable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate in old Times (50-60 years ago). Hemşire was used as "Sister"
> 
> 
> 
> TÜRK DİL KURUMU


Thx for the information, didnt know that.




Resurrection5782 said:


> Murders (per capita) statistics - Countries Compared - NationMaster


Lol, what is this BS? 

Current Worldwide Homicide/Murder Rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Current Worldwide Homicide/Murder Rate



i assume thats much more reasonable .

also see this : Homicide Rate by Country 2008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ayush said:


> so @Islam shall be the winner i remember u saying a lot about india,all good.
> tell me more about your visit?


Thanks, you are nice so what else I can say?
It was a business trip some years ago. A couple of days in New Delhi. a nice city with very warm and educated people. I think you have a countrywide tourism education there. I remember entering a market and there were a bunch of noisy school students there making noise and while I entered someone told something about a tourist entering in local language and in a fraction of seconds there was nothing but quietness. Not just this but many such experiences. people there are really nice. and I really enjoyed being there. I went to Agra and visited TM and it was very beautiful. I hope to travel India another time and this time just for the sake of sightseeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jarves

haman10 said:


> THATS so nice of u mate
> 
> but our GDP is 515 billion dollars , while pakistan is 231 billion dollars
> 
> so its not comparable


lol,a pakistani posted a thread(one month ago) in which pakistan's gdp was more than Iran........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> i assume thats much more reasonable .
> 
> also see this : Homicide Rate by Country 2008


Still Turkey is not on the first place. 

And half of the world has no data on your map...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jarves said:


> lol,a pakistani posted a thread(one month ago) in which pakistan's gdp was more than Iran........



he was probably joking :

iran GDP - Google Search

PAKISTAN GDP - Google Search

see the first page which includes info from wiki AND world bank....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

haman10 said:


> he was probably joking :
> 
> iran GDP - Google Search
> 
> PAKISTAN GDP - Google Search
> 
> see the first page which includes info from wiki AND world bank....


yeah you are right,thats more than double of Pakistan.......
But he was not joking.......
There was thread whose title was List of Muslim coutries by GDP(if iremember exactly)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Still Turkey is not on the first place.



who said turkey is in first place ?  why are u so harsh on me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> who said turkey is in first place ?  why are u so harsh on me


The source that Resurrection gave us.

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 419 | Pakistan Defence

Actually, Turkey has one of the lowest murder rates in the world.


Im not harsh at you, just wanted to clear that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Im not harsh at you



lol , sure i was kidding



xenon54 said:


> The source that Resurrection gave us.


yep , i didnt see it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

jarves said:


> I*ran is not a good country..*......



I think you mean, The Iranians are a great, warm people.

Their politicians tend to ruin it.

It happens. See for India example

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


>


I think we should reunite our forces 
or this humiliation may occure and human race may vanish:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

@rmi5 @Serpentine 

I came across this guy called Ibn al- Rawandi in my readings.

Do you guys have an idea of him. If you do, your own personal opinions of him?



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks, you are nice so what else I can say?
> It was a business trip some years ago*. A couple of days in New Delhi. a nice city with very warm and educated people*. I think you have a countrywide tourism education there. I remember entering a market and there were a bunch of noisy school students there making noise and while I entered someone told something about a tourist entering in local language and in a fraction of seconds there was nothing but quietness. Not just this but many such experiences. people there are really nice. and I really enjoyed being there. I went to Agra and visited TM and it was very beautiful. I hope to travel India another time and this time just for the sake of sightseeing.



Wow. Not even Indians say delhi is a nice place anymore.

Next time I want to invite you to other places in India. Eastern, Southern India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

In akso kasi dide bud ta be hal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

xenon54 said:


> The source that Resurrection gave us.
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 419 | Pakistan Defence
> 
> Actually, Turkey has one of the lowest murder rates in the world.
> 
> 
> Im not harsh at you, just wanted to clear that.



Bro the source is NationMaster - World Statistics, Country Comparisons I dont mind that it is wrong,I had heard before Turkey is one of countries that has highest range of crimes and murders.I hope it is wrong BTW.



S00R3NA said:


> In akso kasi dide bud ta be hal ?



Salam na,shah dare namaz mikhune,chi hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Resurrection5782 said:


> Bro the source is NationMaster - World Statistics, Country Comparisons I dont mind that it is wrong,I had heard before Turkey is one of countries that has highest range of crimes and murders.I hope it is wrong BTW.



Its wrong, actually murder rate is about the same like Iran. 


*Murder rate per 100'000*

Turkey 3.3
Iran 3.0

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Resurrection5782 said:


> Salam na,shah dare namaz mikhune?



Yep


----------



## Resurrection5782

S00R3NA said:


> Yep



Midunam.mage tala namaz khundanesho nadidi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Resurrection5782 said:


> Midunam.mage tala namaz khundanesho nadidi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

S00R3NA said:


>


Jeddan.Make raftanesho didi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Pictures from the snow these past days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, you are well informed about Nuclear stuff.

"*uranium enrichment and plutonium extraction*" does this sentence have only one meaning = nuclear weapons ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Guys, you are well informed about Nuclear stuff.
> 
> "*uranium enrichment and plutonium extraction*" does this sentence have only one meaning = nuclear weapons ?



The most and only important usage of plutonium is making bombs.
in general, nukes are either built by uranium (like nukes that US has) or plutonium (Like nukes that NK has). Plutonium nukes are much easier to be built than uranium ones. But the problem is that international society is very sensitive about plutonium while it is not the case for Uranium, I have heard that even a company in Belgium, sells enriched uraniums up to 5% enriched in the internet and online.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

*تغییر رنگ مجلسی ها در کمتر از 24 ساعت!*
1 - دیروز مجلس به علی جنتی کارت زرد داد. چرا؟ چون وزیر فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی درباره توقیف روزنامه بهار گفته بود: متأسفم.
این ابراز تأسف لفظی همان و سوال حمید رسایی از وزیر همان که چرا از توقیف یک روزنامه اظهار تأسف کردی و در هیأت نظارت هم گفته بودی خوب نیست روزنامه توقیف شود؟

2 - امروز همان نماینده ها ، با تأکید بر آزادی بیان ، به روحانی تذکر داده اند که چرا نشریه یالثارات در هیأت نظارت بر مطبوعات توقیف شده است؟

نمایندگان بسیار بسیار صادقی داریم. یک بام و دو هوا هم مال قصه های قدیمی است!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> *تغییر رنگ مجلسی ها در کمتر از 24 ساعت!*
> 1 - دیروز مجلس به علی جنتی کارت زرد داد. چرا؟ چون وزیر فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی درباره توقیف روزنامه بهار گفته بود: متأسفم.
> این ابراز تأسف لفظی همان و سوال حمید رسایی از وزیر همان که چرا از توقیف یک روزنامه اظهار تأسف کردی و در هیأت نظارت هم گفته بودی خوب نیست روزنامه توقیف شود؟
> 
> 2 - امروز همان نماینده ها ، با تأکید بر آزادی بیان ، به روحانی تذکر داده اند که چرا نشریه یالثارات در هیأت نظارت بر مطبوعات توقیف شده است؟
> 
> نمایندگان بسیار بسیار صادقی داریم. یک بام و دو هوا هم مال قصه های قدیمی است!



اگه به جای یک سری از این نماینده ها یه شاخه کرفس میذاشتن روی صندلی مجلس خاصیتش بیشتر بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> اگه به جای یک سری از این نماینده ها یه شاخه کرفس میذاشتن روی صندلی مجلس خاصیتش بیشتر بود.


این شاخه کرفسا رو مردم رای دادن عزیز دل

شمام هم حق رای داشتی هم شرکت

نمیذاشتی شاخه کرفس بیاد بالا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

خداییش منم از مردم تهران دلگیرم
آخه بذرپاش ، رسایی، کوچک زاده،
من نمی دونم ولی از ماست که بر دوغ


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> این شاخه کرفسا رو مردم رای دادن عزیز دل
> 
> شمام هم حق رای داشتی هم شرکت
> 
> نمیذاشتی شاخه کرفس بیاد بالا


این رسایی به کنار اون 90 نفری که رای دادن چی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> این رسایی به کنار اون 90 نفری که رای دادن چی؟



khob nazareshoon be oonvan namayandeye mardoom bayad mored ehteram hame bashe .......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> این شاخه کرفسا رو مردم رای دادن عزیز دل
> 
> شمام هم حق رای داشتی هم شرکت
> 
> نمیذاشتی شاخه کرفس بیاد بالا



بله مردم آمریکا هم یه زمانی به احمقی مثل بوش رای دادن، بعدش هم پشیمون شدن و نتیجش رو دیدن. الان هم شرایط مجلس مثل همین مثال هست.

صندوق رای لزوما بهترین گزینه رو انتخاب نمیکنه، هیتلر هم با رای مردم انتخاب شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khob nazareshoon be oonvan namayandeye mardoom bayad mored ehteram hame bashe .......


nazare ona be onvane nemayande mardom morede ehtrame?!! pas chera gove gazaieye alayhe Motahharri be khatere goftane nazaresh elame jorm karde boud. in vasat ye ede daran band bazi mikonon ke tabloe

*وکیل مردم یا اسیر توهمات خود؟*

به بهانه گفتار عجیب و رفتار غریب برخی نمایندگان مجلس
عصرایران ؛ جعفر محمدی* - نظارت مجلس بر همه امور کشور ، وظیفه ای است که بر دوش نمایندگان مردم گذاشته است. ایران هم کشوری است که هزاران مشکل و مساله حل نشده دارد و طبیعی است که باید بر اساس اهمیت و اولویت به آنها پرداخت تا مسیر پیشرفت کشور هموار شود. بدیهی است که اگر اولویت ها رعایت نشود و بدتر از آن، موضوعاتی که اساساً مسأله نیستند، دغدغه اصلی نمایندگان شود، کارهای اصلی بر زمین خواهند ماند و در جا خواهیم زد و یا حتی عقب خواهیم رفت.

یک مثال توسعه ای در این باره می زنیم: وقتی ماهاتیر محمد ، اداره امور کشور عقب افتاده مالزی را در حدود سه دهه پیش بر عهده گرفت ، از میان هزاران کاری که باید برای رشد کشور انجام می داد ، "احداث راه" را به عنوان زیر ساخت توسعه در اولویت قرار داد و هماهنگ با رشد شبکه مواصلاتی این کشور ، برنامه ریزی برای سایر بخش ها ( مانند توریسم ، صنعت ، تجارت و ... ) را در دستور کار قرار داد.

این موضوع ساده اما در مجلس ایران جدی گرفته نمی شود و متأسفانه ، شاهد آن هستیم که بخش مهمی از مجلسی ها بدون در نظر گرفتن شأن جایگاهی که دارند ، مسائل اصلی و مهم کشور را رها کرده و به موضوعات بی اهمیت چنان می پردازند که گویا کشورمان مشکلی جز آنچه آنان مشکل "می پندارند"، ندارد.

به عنوان مثال می توان به بازگشت به تحصیل دانشجویانی که در دوران احمدی نژاد از دانشگاه ها اخراج شده بودند اشاره کرد که از نظر تعدادی از مجلسی ها ، معضلی بزرگ پنداشته شده و آنان را به تکاپو واداشته که مجدداً این افراد را از تحصیل محروم کنند!
واقعاً شرم آور است که کسی نماینده مردم باشد و به جای آن که در برابر تعدی احتمالی دولت به شهروندان ، مدافع حقوق موکلانش باشد ، خود را به آب و آتش بزند تا بلکه او هم نمکی بر زخم مردم بپاشد.

واقعاً این هایی که اخراج شده اند، مگر چه کرده بودند؟ چه جنایتی(!) از آن دانشجویان سر زده بود؟ گیریم که در دانشگاه ، تندروی هایی که مقتضای سن جوانی و دوران دانشجویی است انجام داده باشند. آیا سزایشان این است که با آینده شان که فرزندان و برادران و خواهران خودمان هستند این گونه بازی شود؟ 
بله ، ممکن است زمانی جرمی رخ بدهد و دادگاه صالح بر مبنای قانون ، حکمی بدهد که لازم الاجراست و کسی در این مورد ، نمی تواند گریز از قانون را تجویز کند اما این که چند نفر در دوران احمدی نژاد ، آینده تعدادی دانشجو را بر باد داده اند ، نمی تواند ملاک عمل باشد و اتفاقاً خود این اخراج کنندگان باید جوابگو باشند که چرا ناراضی تراشی و بردن آبروی نظام را در دستور کار خود قرار داده بودند؟

آخر در کجای دنیا ، نمایندگان مجلس ، دور می افتند که نگذارند چند دانشجو ادامه تحصیل دهند؟ واقعاً تنگ نظری و بی ظرفیتی و حقیر اندیشی تا کی و کجا؟ باور کنید زور گفتن چند نماینده که قدرت قانونی زیادی دارند به چند دانشجوی بی پشت و پناه و عمدتاً غریب ، هنری نیست که بتوان بدان بالید.

یک مثال دیگر نیز دفن دو هنرمند ایرانی مقیم آمریکا در قطعه هنرمندان بهشت زهراست. چند وقت پیش دو هنرمند جوان رشته موسیقی در آمریکا به قتل رسیدند و اجساد آنها بعد از انتقال به ایران ، در قطعه هنرمندان دفن شد و اینجا بود که تعدادی از مجلسی ها ، بار دیگر احساس کردند که یکی از کارهای اولویت دارشان این است که مسوولان وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی را به مجلس احضار کنند و از آنان انتقاد و سوال کنند که چرا این دو هنرمند را در آن قطعه دفن کردید و کلی هم جار و جنجال رسانه ای در این باره به پا کنند؟

یا نماینده دیگری ، به "ویچت" - نرم افزاری که برای ارتباط افراد بر روی موبایل نصب می شود - گیر داده که چرا مردم دارند با "ویچت" با یکدیگر گفت و گو می کنند و نظایر این ها.

البته باید گفت وقتی بسیاری از مجلسی ها ، در امور مهم و اصلی کشور سر رشته ندارند و حتی عضو همیشه مخالف کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی ، بعد از سال ها هنوز بلد نیست ان.پی.تی را درست بنویسد، باید هم خود را به امور غیر مهم وپیش پا افتاده مشغول سازند و یا اگر نمی توانند گره از کار خلق بگشایند ، لااقل برایشان مشکل ایجاد کنند تا روزگارشان سپری شود و کاری هم کرده باشند!

*سردبیر عصرایران

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> بله مردم آمریکا هم یه زمانی به احمقی مثل بوش رای دادن، بعدش هم پشیمون شدن و نتیجش رو دیدن. الان هم شرایط مجلس مثل همین مثال هست.
> 
> صندوق رای لزوما بهترین گزینه رو انتخاب نمیکنه، هیتلر هم با رای مردم انتخاب شد.



LOL, chera pashimoon shodan ? chon 100 ha hezar afghani va araghi mesle heyvoon koshte shodan ?

na dadash pashimoon nashodan ....



Ostad said:


> nazare ona be onvane nemayande mardom morede ehtrame?!! pas chera gove gazaieye alayhe Motahharri be khatere goftane nazaresh elame jorm karde boud. in vasat ye ede daran band bazi mikonon ke tabloe



tooye sarasare donya zire soal bordan ghove ghazaee jorm hast !!! sarasar donya !!

age ghased aghaye motahari khoob bood mitoonest enteghad kone ....

hala man ghabool daram dige elame jorm nabayad mikardan ... tazakor kafi bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> LOL, chera pashimoon shodan ? chon 100 ha hezar afghani va araghi mesle heyvoon koshte shodan ?
> 
> na dadash pashimoon nashodan ....
> 
> 
> 
> tooye sarasare donya zire soal bordan ghove ghazaee jorm hast !!! sarasar donya !!
> 
> age ghased aghaye motahari khoob bood mitoonest enteghad kone ....
> 
> hala man ghabool daram dige elame jorm nabayad mikardan ... tazakor kafi bood


haman darim raje be nemayande mellat harf mizanim, on ganoni ke gove gazaeye dare ejra mikone ro majles mitone tagir bede.
age garar bashe harki entegad kard bendazanesh to zendan in ye esmi dare....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> *تغییر رنگ مجلسی ها در کمتر از 24 ساعت!*
> 1 - دیروز مجلس به علی جنتی کارت زرد داد. چرا؟ چون وزیر فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی درباره توقیف روزنامه بهار گفته بود: متأسفم.
> این ابراز تأسف لفظی همان و سوال حمید رسایی از وزیر همان که چرا از توقیف یک روزنامه اظهار تأسف کردی و در هیأت نظارت هم گفته بودی خوب نیست روزنامه توقیف شود؟
> 
> 2 - امروز همان نماینده ها ، با تأکید بر آزادی بیان ، به روحانی تذکر داده اند که چرا نشریه یالثارات در هیأت نظارت بر مطبوعات توقیف شده است؟
> 
> نمایندگان بسیار بسیار صادقی داریم. یک بام و دو هوا هم مال قصه های قدیمی است!



همشون یه مشت مفت خور دستمالن که لیاقتشون تیربارونه نه بیشتر .

البته اگه بفرستنشون سوریه سرشونو النصره و دائش ببره هم بد نیست .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Where is @rmi5 ??

Did he get banned?

@S00R3NA @Ostad @kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ravi Nair said:


> Where is @rmi5 ??
> 
> Did he get banned?
> 
> @S00R3NA @Ostad @kollang


i dont think so, he was here two hours ago.


----------



## Chronos

Ostad said:


> i dont think so, he was here two hours ago.



I just wanted to ask him if he knew in detail Ibn al -Rawandi ?

@rmi5


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Where is @rmi5 ??
> 
> Did he get banned?
> 
> @S00R3NA @Ostad @kollang



LOL, No, I am not banned, I have not even received a warning so far, let alone getting banned  
I am just too busy these days, and the atmosphere of Iran section is too troll infested and too racist and childish to be tolerable for me. 



Ravi Nair said:


> I just wanted to ask him if he knew in detail Ibn al -Rawandi ?
> 
> @rmi5



Yes, I have some information about Ibn Al-Rawandi. How did you become interested in him?


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> LOL, No, I am not banned, I have not even received a warning so far, let alone getting banned
> I am just too busy these days, and the atmosphere of Iran section is too troll infested and too racist and childish to be tolerable for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have some information about Ibn Al-Rawandi. How did you become interested in him?



I was sick the other day, and having nothing better to do, typed in Atheists/agnostics in Iran just for the lulz. Ibn al Rawandi's name kept popping up.

I was wondering about your views on him, but then I saw in one thread where a person said lack of belief in god is tantamount to lack of belief in Humanity.

I am a believer that whatever your belief or your lack of belief, as long as you are a good person, you deserve to give love and be loved.

Yeah, so I am curious about your views on him. What he believed etc.


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I was sick the other day, and having nothing better to do, typed in Atheists/agnostics in Iran just for the lulz. Ibn al Rawandi's name kept popping up.
> 
> I was wondering about your views on him, but then I saw in one thread where a person said lack of belief in god is tantamount to lack of belief in Humanity.
> 
> I am a believer that whatever your belief or your lack of belief, as long as you are a good person, you deserve to give love and be loved.
> 
> Yeah, so I am curious about your views on him. What he believed etc.



Honestly, I don't care about the insulting and BS posts of that person. You can just compare the religious ME countries with irreligious industrialized world and see humanity and morality codes are more preserved in which one of them. For example, I don't think that public execution, cutting hands, lashing, Taqqia (Religiously allowed lying), marrying with 8-9 years old girls, torturing, and polygamy is humanitarian. But, these are OK for some fanatics, and they oppose women rights and democracy. Let them alone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Honestly, I don't care about the insulting and BS posts of that person. You can just compare the religious ME countries with irreligious industrialized world and see humanity and morality codes are more preserved in which one of them. For example, I don't think that public execution, cutting hands, lashing, Taqqia (Religiously allowed lying), marrying with 8-9 years old girls, torturing, and polygamy is humanitarian. But, these are OK for some fanatics, and they oppose women rights and democracy. Let them alone



We should leave that discussion unless we get trolled.

Was Ibn al Rawandi a rationalist. I thought he started as a Multazite, but then became a heretic???


----------



## rmi5

BTW, we have had many respected persons like Ibn Al-Rawandi. Khayyam is my favorite man. Al-Razi , the inventor of Alcohol, and sulfuric acid , and a philosopher, has many interesting ideas as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> BTW, we have had many respected persons like Ibn Al-Rawandi. Khayyam is my favorite man. Al-Razi , the inventor of Alcohol, and sulfuric acid , and a philosopher, has many interesting ideas as well.



If I am not mistaken, was it Al-Razi who differentiated between Measles and Smallpox?


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> We should leave that discussion unless we get trolled.
> 
> Was Ibn al Rawandi a rationalist. I thought he started as a Multazite, but then became a heretic???



I agree.
Yes, That's right. his thoughts evolved by time, as he studied more and more, he understood that his thoughts were wrong, and he changed his opinions.



Ravi Nair said:


> If I am not mistaken, was it Al-Razi who differentiated between Measles and Smallpox?



Yes, he is the first one who differentiated between measles and smallpox.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> I agree.
> Yes, That's right. his thoughts evolved by time, as he studied more and more, he understood that his thoughts were wrong, and he changed his opinions.



Al-Razi invented Alcohol? Is he the ultimate heretic? as he invented a thing that is haram =D


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Al-Razi invented Alcohol? Is he the ultimate heretic? as he invented a thing that is haram =D



Actually he was a theist, but he didn't believe in prophets, and revelation.

@Ravi Nair
BTW, he has written a book which is called "مخارق الانبیاء", and he has literally mocked prophets.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> Where is @rmi5 ??
> 
> Did he get banned?
> 
> @S00R3NA @Ostad @kollang



He's probably dead by a car accident or a crash , who knows ?


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Actually he was a theist, but he didn't believe in prophets, and revelation.



Actually Buddha was a rationalist too, as he opposed the orthodox caste system in India approximately 2500 years ago.

Many Indian rationalists admired Buddha too. They also opposed Priests, as they were seen as purveyors of superstition.

Many people from Kerala take it for granted their freedoms. There were years and years of horrible caste repression.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> He's probably dead by a car accident or a crash , who knows ?



keep your hopes low, I won't die until I send my enemies to heaven/hell.


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Actually he was a theist, but he didn't believe in prophets, and revelation.
> 
> @Ravi Nair
> BTW, he has written a book which is called "مخارق الانبیاء", and he has literally mocked prophets.



Is there an English translation of the book?


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> keep your hopes low, I won't die until I send my enemies to heaven/hell.



I don't hope for anyone's' death even my enemies , By the way , we aint enemies . I count on you as a friend 

But don't fear death , 

به قول یکی از دوستان ، این شتریه که روی همه میخوابه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> I don't hope for anyone's' death even my enemies , By the way , we aint enemies . *I count on you as a friend *
> 
> But don't fear death ,
> 
> به قول یکی از دوستان ، این شتریه که روی همه میخوابه



That is sweet.

I mean, yuck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Is there an English translation of the book?



I don't know. Actually, only some parts of the book is remained since muslims have hardly tried to remove this book. I usually read the persian version(or Arabic version by getting help) of these types of books, since if the translator is muslim, he may change the english translation a bit  I am not aware of existing an english translation of these types of books in general

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Actually he was a theist, but he didn't believe in prophets, and revelation.
> 
> @Ravi Nair
> BTW, he has written a book which is called "مخارق الانبیاء", and he has literally mocked prophets.



When I keep thinking of people like Al- Razi, Rawandi and Buddha, I admire their courage. Going against the grain socially means inviting punishment, and worst of all, losing people you have known all your life.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I don't hope for anyone's' death even my enemies , By the way , we aint enemies . I count on you as a friend
> 
> But don't fear death ,
> 
> *به قول یکی از دوستان ، این شتریه که روی همه میخوابه*


Dude, Why *on* some one? I don't wanna have sex with a camel.


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Dude, Why *on* some one? I don't wanna have sex with a camel.





Is that Farsi? I wish I learnt it so i can be in on the joke!


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> When I keep thinking of people like Al- Razi, Rawandi and Buddha, I admire their courage. Going against the grain socially means inviting punishment, and worst of all, losing people you have known all your life.



The funny point for me is that some low educated orientalists in the 20th century have called these achievements made by Ravandi, Razi, Avicenna, and Khayyam as Islamic civilization. Actually there is no Christian, judaic, or islamic civilization in reality, and these great scientists were all rationalists and didn't care about scholastic stuff. 



S00R3NA said:


> جوکه رو نشنیدی ؟
> 
> یه بنده خدایی میخواد خبره مرگ مادر دوستشو بهش بده .
> 
> میره بهش میگه ، اون شتره بود که در خونه ی همه میخوابید دیشب رو مادر تو خوابید


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> The funny point for me is that some low educated orientalists in the 20th century have called these achievements made by Ravandi, Razi, Avicenna, and Khayyam as Islamic civilization. Actually there is no Christian, judaic, or islamic civilization in reality, and these great scientists were all *rationalists and didn't care about scholastic stuff*.



I like to think that they are part of the brotherhood of Humanity. Our diversity in languages, thoughts and how e look make Humanity a wondeful species.

It also amazes me the capacity for us to hate. Even over cosmetic differences.


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I like to think that they are part of the brotherhood of Humanity. Our diversity in languages, thoughts and how e look make Humanity a wondeful species.
> 
> It also amazes me the capacity for us to hate. Even over cosmetic differences.



Well, sometimes these hatred are not only from cosmetic differences. Many interests, and gaining power, ... other issues are concerned as well.


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Well, sometimes these hatred are not only from cosmetic differences. Many interests, and gaining power, ... other issues are concerned as well.



So how is it? Living in the immoral and hateful West?

I think it is pretty good =D


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> So how is it? Living in the immoral and hateful West?
> 
> I think it is pretty good =D




It is very good, mate.


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> It is very good, mate.



Seriously though, I know that there is till racism and ignorance, but looking at it objectively, how many South Asian or middle eastern societies would tolerate people coming over here, practise their religion and culture and let them marry their Women?

Not many, I think


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Seriously though, I know that there is till racism and ignorance, but looking at it objectively, how many South Asian or middle eastern societies would tolerate people coming over here, practise their religion and culture and let them marry their Women?
> 
> Not many, I think



Well, I think you know the answer, mate


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*هوای تهران چقدر آلوده است؟ (عکس)*
منطقه کوهستانی توچال در شمال تهران.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

RIP to tehran's air quality

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

شگفتی آمریکایی‌هایی از فرود اضطراری خلبان ایرانی در خیابان (+عکس)

دوستان داشته باشید بچه های آذری اصن همه جا دارن شگفتی می آفرینن






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*دیدار جک استراو با خانواده شهدای ترور (عکس)*

















*دیدار جک استراو با خانواده شهدا و قربانیان ترور*
جک استراو رییس گروه دوستی پارلمانی انگلیس و جمهوری اسلامی ایران و هیات همراه با تعدادی از فرزندان شهدا و خانواده قربانیان ترور در ایران، دیدار و گفت‌وگو کرد.

به گزارش ایسنا، در این دیدار هاشمی‌نژاد مسوول موسسه هابیلیان، جمهوری اسلامی ایران را بزرگترین قربانی تروریسم در جهان خواند و گفت: جمهوری اسلامی ایران با 17 هزار شهید که قربانیان ترور و تروریسم هستند بزرگترین قربانی تروریسم می‌باشد که در اسناد سازمان ملل به شهادت رسیدن 12 هزار نفر از مقامات و مردم عادی ایران توسط گروهک تروریستی منافقین به ثبت رسیده است.

در ادامه این دیدار محمدمهدی شهریاری از فرزندان شهدای هفتم تیر خواستار بازگشت نام گروهک منافقین در لیست گروه‌های تروریستی توسط اتحادیه اروپا شد و افزود: برخی کشورهای اروپایی با اطلاعات غلطی که از مخالفین و معاندین جمهوری اسلامی ایران کسب کرده‌اند سیاست‌های غیرواقع‌بینانه‌ای در مقابل انقلاب اسلامی ایران اتخاذ کرده‌اند که نتیجه آن به زیان خودشان خواهد بود.

همچنین در این دیدار جمعی از خانواده شهدای هسته‌ای با محکوم کردن سیاست‌های دوگانه غرب در قبال پدیده شوم تروریست تاکید کردند: تروریسم در هر مکان و زمانی خطری برای امنیت و آرامش و پیشرفت تمام ملت‌های جهان می‌باشد و هیچ کشوری از این خطر در امان نیست.

خانواده شهدا و قربانیان ترور در پایان این دیدار خواستار اعمال قوانین محکم‌تری برای محدود کردن تردد اعضای گروهک تروریستی منافقین به کشورهای اروپایی از جمله پارلمان اروپایی گردیدند.

در ادامه جک استراو رییس هیات پارلمانی انگلیس با بیان این‌که «دولت و پارلمان انگلیس تروریسم در تمامی اشکال آن را محکوم می‌کنند» گفت: دولت انگلیس ترور دانشمندان هسته‌ای ایران را محکوم کرده است.

همچنین دن والس عضو هیات پارلمانی انگلیس بازگشت نام سازمان منافقین به لیست گروه‌های تروریستی را محتمل دانست.

در این دیدار لرد لامونت عضو هیات پارلمانی انگلیس تروریسم را یک اقدام پوچ‌گرایانه خواند.

جک استراو در پایان با ابراز امیدواری از بهبود روابط ایران و کشورهای اروپایی تصریح کرد: تحریم‌های اعمال شده علیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران از ابتدا اشتباه بود و باید تلاش کرد که تحریم‌ها برداشته شوند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> *هوای تهران چقدر آلوده است؟ (عکس)*
> منطقه کوهستانی توچال در شمال تهران.


گرافیست عزیز برداشته حتی برف بالای کوه رو هم یه سایه قهوه ای کشیده روش
سابقا تصاویر مه گرفتگی رو به جای آلودگی جا میزدن جدیدا برای افزایش تاثیر به فتوشاپ هم رو آوردن
به نظرم این با قضیه اختصاص بودجه های عمرانی به تهران ارتباط داره میخوان اینجوری صدای شهرستانیها رو ببندن
----------
تفاوت بین آلودگی واقعی و فتوشاپی:









تازه همون تصویر واقعی هم اول صبح گرفته شده و مه از آلودگی قابل تفکیک نیست

تفاوت تله کابین توچال در هوای مه آلود و عادی











Ostad said:


> شگفتی آمریکایی‌هایی از فرود اضطراری خلبان ایرانی در خیابان (+عکس)
> 
> دوستان داشته باشید بچه های آذری اصن همه جا دارن شگفتی می آفرینن


خیلی صدا بدی میدم خلبانای شیرازی یه سی-130 رو وسط تبریز بنشوننا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> خیلی صدا بدی میدم خلبانای شیرازی یه سی-130 رو وسط تبریز بنشوننا



این دوست مون به علت فراهم نبودن شرایط رفته آمریکا وگرنه شما اگه جا پیدا کردی ماشینتو تو تبریز پارک کنی خیلی خوش شانسی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

این جوکو شنیده بودین که 5 تا فیل چطوری توی یه ماشین جا میشن؟
فعلا که یه راننده با 4 تا گاوش جا شدن ،یواش یواش با پیشرفت علم فیلشم جا میشه









عکس/ دزدیدن چهار گاو با خودروی سواری!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

*برکناری خانم سخنگو به دلیل عضویت در فیس بوک*


 اعضای شورای شهر بهشهر در جلسه ی روز چهارشنبه مورخ 18 دی ماه اعظم السادات حسینی سخنگوی این شورا را از این سمت برکنار کردند و شخص دیگری را به این عنوان برگزینند.

به گزارش روزنو، اعظم السادات حسینی در همین زمینه در صفحه فیس بوکش نوشت:یکی از اعضای شورا که سوابق درخشان ایشان روشن است حضور بنده در فیس بوک را دلیل این تصمیم عنوان می دارد. به راستی این همه ترس و واهمه برای چه؟ چون بنده با دوستان خود شفاف و بی پرده سخن می گویم؟ چون مردم را به فرموده رهبر کبیر انقلاب ولی نعمت خود می دانم؟چون به آنها در اداره امور شهر اعتماد دارم؟ در ثانی آیا ما بالاتر از دکتر ظریف هستیم؟ دکتر ظریف نتیجه توافق با 5+1 را قبل از اینکه در هیچ خبرگزاری و سایتی منتشر شود در صفحه فیس بوک خود به اشترک گذاشت.. گویا آقایان فتوای مقام معظم رهبری را نخوانده اند که اینگونه دست پاچه عمل کرده اند.

گفتنی است این تصمیم در غیاب این عضو شورای شهر گرفته شد و هیچ اطلاعی به وی داده نشده است ،و برای اولین بار در صفحه فیس بوکی یکی از خبرنگاران این خبر منتشر شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

mohsen said:


>



This is Tehran right? 
It looks like there is a serious smog problem, Istanbul was like that in the 90s it could hep if you use Gas heater instead of woodstove.

We are now more dependent on Russian Gas today but at least People dont get sick. 
And as long as i know you guys have your own gas reserves right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

In Iran non-Muslim male having a relationship with a Muslim female is punishable by death right? How common is this punishment there? Is @rmi5 considered as a Muslim there? even though he is agnostic? I appreciate if anyone can clear my doubts.


----------



## Ahriman

Azizam said:


> In Iran non-Muslim male having a relationship with a Muslim female is punishable by *death* right? How common is this punishment there?



I'm Iranian and this is new to me! I only know that Muslims expect their spouses to convert to Islam before they're married.


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Is rmi5 considered as a Muslim there? even though he is agnostic? I appreciate if anyone can clear my doubts.


He is considered nothing here dude. seriously, What is this question?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

xenon54 said:


> This is Tehran right?
> It looks like there is a serious smog problem, Istanbul was like that in the 90s it could hep if you use Gas heater instead of woodstove.
> 
> We are now more dependent on Russian Gas today but at least People dont get sick.
> And as long as i know you guys have your own gas reserves right?


yeah, it's tehran, but that picture is photoshopped, the one below that is real. in Iran except some villages we don't use woodstove, pollution in our cities is the direct result of cars and our dependent car industry. we have gas reserves but people prefer the gasoline because gas decreases the gasoline based engine's power and damages it too. also the number of gas stations isn't enough, I guess we are waiting for that picture to become real.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ostad said:


> *برکناری خانم سخنگو به دلیل عضویت در فیس بوک*
> 
> 
> اعضای شورای شهر بهشهر در جلسه ی روز چهارشنبه مورخ 18 دی ماه اعظم السادات حسینی سخنگوی این شورا را از این سمت برکنار کردند و شخص دیگری را به این عنوان برگزینند.
> 
> به گزارش روزنو، اعظم السادات حسینی در همین زمینه در صفحه فیس بوکش نوشت:یکی از اعضای شورا که سوابق درخشان ایشان روشن است حضور بنده در فیس بوک را دلیل این تصمیم عنوان می دارد. به راستی این همه ترس و واهمه برای چه؟ چون بنده با دوستان خود شفاف و بی پرده سخن می گویم؟ چون مردم را به فرموده رهبر کبیر انقلاب ولی نعمت خود می دانم؟چون به آنها در اداره امور شهر اعتماد دارم؟ در ثانی آیا ما بالاتر از دکتر ظریف هستیم؟ دکتر ظریف نتیجه توافق با 5+1 را قبل از اینکه در هیچ خبرگزاری و سایتی منتشر شود در صفحه فیس بوک خود به اشترک گذاشت.. گویا آقایان فتوای مقام معظم رهبری را نخوانده اند که اینگونه دست پاچه عمل کرده اند.
> 
> گفتنی است این تصمیم در غیاب این عضو شورای شهر گرفته شد و هیچ اطلاعی به وی داده نشده است ،و برای اولین بار در صفحه فیس بوکی یکی از خبرنگاران این خبر منتشر شد.



In chadori ajab arayeshi karde,vaghan ke chadorie.


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> He is considered nothing here dude. seriously, What is this question?





Ahriman said:


> I'm Iranian and this is new to me! I only know that Muslims expect their spouses to convert to Islam before they're married.


I found out this while I was reading about the capital punishment in Iran. Is it true that a non-Muslim male having a relationship with a Muslim female can lead the male to death penalty? I am sorry for my ignorance here. I am asking this question out of curiosity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

mohsen said:


> yeah, it's tehran, but that picture is photoshopped,



Yeah, Ahwaz pollution was also Photoshopped, but the artist did such a great job that it actually led to hospitalization of thousands of people. 



> polution in our cities is the direct result of cars and our dependent car industry.


Let me fix that for you



> *Pollution in our cities is the direct result of poor manufacturing of ancient French cars*





> we have gas reserves but people prefer the gasoline because gas decreases the gasoline based engine's power and damages it too. also the number of gas stations isn't enough, I guess we are waiting for that picture to become real.



Hah... as if people have a choice, we are sitting on the world's largest natural gas reserves, yet the country can't produce enough natural gas to supply domestic needs and in Winters, we always have trouble to supply the people with gas to warm their homes, let alone fuel their cars.



Azizam said:


> I found out this while I was reading about the capital punishment in Iran. Is it true that a non-Muslim male having a relationship with a Muslim female can lead the male to death penalty? I am sorry for my ignorance here. I am asking this question out of curiosity.



No problem, I don't mind people asking questions 
But I find it highly improbable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Ahriman said:


> No problem, I don't mind people asking questions
> But I find it highly improbable.


This is where I found it. Look at the adultery section. 
Capital punishment in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> If an unmarried non-Muslim male has sexual relations with a Muslim female, the non-Muslim male will be put to death.


----------



## Ahriman

Azizam said:


> If an unmarried non-Muslim male has sexual relations with a Muslim female, the non-Muslim male will be put to death.



Well, if you want to have it the "_Islamic Way_" sex outside of marriage will get you killed, whether you're Muslim or NOT!


----------



## New

Ahriman said:


> Well, if you want to have it the "Islamic Way" sex outside of marriage will get you killed, whether you're Muslim or NOT!


Well sir as far as I know that is not true.



Azizam said:


> This is where I found it. Look at the adultery section.
> Capital punishment in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Sir, if that is a serious question then the answer is yes. But not for sex for Zina.
In order for a sex to be called Zina some severe conditions should be observed and if one and only one of those terms is not satisfied then the action is not considered Zina and there would not be any death punishments.
In absence of even one of those conditions the appellant would be punished by numbers of whips in return.
And I am not gonna mention all those conditions but one and that would be enough.
The action of sex should be performed in front of four sober and mature individual males and all of them should testify that they have seen ...... entering .......... . (I am sure you can fill in the blanks)
So if you came to Iran and you are not a Muslim never perform sex in a cinema, or restaurant with more than four guys available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> In Iran non-Muslim male having a relationship with a Muslim female is punishable by death right? How common is this punishment there? Is @rmi5 considered as a Muslim there? even though he is agnostic? I appreciate if anyone can clear my doubts.



Due to Islamic laws, If you are not muslim, or christian or jewish or Zoroastrian, you would be considered as "Kaafar e Harbi", and muslims should kill you, no matter of what your condition is.
BTW, a muslim cannot marry a non-muslim in Iran, unless a muslim man decides to "Temporarily" marry(Sigha (Only Shia have this type of marriage and the majority sunni muslims, hate this type of marriage and consider it as prostitution and Zina, but Iran's laws are based on Shia figh and not Sunni schools of figh  )) a non-muslim women. unless, they would not register your marriage and they can consider your relationship as Zina(Affair), and kill you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

Azizam said:


> This is where I found it. Look at the adultery section.
> Capital punishment in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


the Islamic punishment for zina only applies to the Muslim person, and the judge can leave the punishment of the non-muslim side (male or woman) to his/her sect or country, yet to make sure Islamic rules wont be endangered by non-muslims, the judge has this freedom to punish the non-muslim according to Islamic rules (and not necessarily the full punishment).

but zina has different kinds and punishments and as my friend said the proving of zina is almost impossible unless they do it in public, or lead to a child(even in the case of the child still some judges don't count it as a condition for the zina punishment), it's a little long discussion, yet if you want I will describe it more.

also wikipedia is filled with a lot of anti-iranian stuff, for example the source of the referral number 26 is a news with this title "Iranian Family Campaigns to Save Mother from stoning to death", yet never mentions that this woman "Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani" has killed his husband just to remove the obstacle between herself and her lover, and even the family totally pissed off when they noticed their most private matter has been publicized by the hustler lawyer who has escaped to west and has used this propaganda to get his asylum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

Ahriman said:


> Yeah, Ahwaz pollution was also Photoshopped, but the artist did such a great job that it actually led to hospitalization of thousands of people.


we are talking about Tehran, and not Ahwas and it's dust pollution in warm seasons. and still it's not a good excuse to resort to photoshop to prove the pollution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

mohsen said:


> the Islamic punishment for zina only applies to the Muslim person, and the judge can leave the punishment of the non-muslim side (male or woman) to his/her sect or country, yet to make sure Islamic rules wont be endangered by non-muslims, the judge has this freedom to punish the non-muslim according to Islamic rules (and not necessarily the full punishment).
> 
> but zina has different kinds and punishments and as my friend said the proving of zina is almost impossible unless they do it in public, or lead to a child(even in the case of the child still some judges don't count it as a condition for the zina punishment), it's a little long discussion, yet if you want I will describe it more.
> 
> also wikipedia is filled with a lot of anti-iranian stuff, for example the source of the referral number 26 is a news with this title "Iranian Family Campaigns to Save Mother from stoning to death", yet never mentions that this woman "Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani" has killed his husband just to remove the obstacle between herself and her lover, and even the family totally pissed off when they noticed their most private matter has been publicized by the hustler lawyer who has escaped to west and has used this propaganda to get his asylum.



Yes, I would like more information especially regarding how common these punishments are if you don't mind. 

I don't agree with the last paragraph. Stoning is very brutal regardless of the crime she had done.



rmi5 said:


> Due to Islamic laws, If you are not muslim, or christian or jewish or Zoroastrian, you would be considered as "Kaafar e Harbi", and muslims should kill you, no matter of what your condition is.
> BTW, a muslim cannot marry a non-muslim in Iran, unless a muslim man decides to "Temporarily" marry(Sigha (Only Shia have this type of marriage and the majority sunni muslims, hate this type of marriage and consider it as prostitution and Zina, but Iran's laws are based on Shia figh and not Sunni schools of figh  )) a non-muslim women. unless, they would not register your marriage and they can consider your relationship as Zina(Affair), and kill you.


How frequent these punishments are? From what I know residents in large cities like Shiraz and Tehran enjoy a very modern lifestyle. Are these kind of punishments limited to rural paces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> How frequent these punishments are? From what I know residents in large cities like Shiraz and Tehran enjoy a very modern lifestyle. Are these kind of punishments limited to rural paces?


No, they are very routine. BTW, Recently, they are conducting executions in football stadiums in which FIFA protested it.
BTW, this is a famous movie which is related to your question:
The Stoning of Soraya M. (2008) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> No, they are very routine. BTW, Recently, they are conducting executions in football stadiums in which FIFA protested it.
> BTW, this is a famous movie which is related to your question:
> The Stoning of Soraya M. (2008) - IMDb



So yes, if you have hopelessly fallen in love with an Iranian Muslim girl, do the marriage in a Western country where they go 'Awwww' at you wedding rather than the crackle of Kalashnikovs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Ravi Nair said:


> So yes, if you have hopelessly fallen in love with an Iranian Muslim girl, do the marriage in a Western country where they go 'Awwww' at you wedding rather than the crackle of Kalashnikovs


What if that girl want it with the sound of Kalashnikovs? I guess I have to take your advice.


----------



## Chronos

Azizam said:


> What if that girl want it with the sound of Kalashnikovs? I guess I have to take your advice.



Why the questions? Have you fallen for one?


----------



## Azizam

Ravi Nair said:


> Why the questions? Have you fallen for one?


I would rather not answer that question.


----------



## Chronos

Azizam said:


> I *would rather not answer that question.*



Undrstood. Good luck in whatever you do 

@Azizam A fellow gaming fan (?) and I notice your flag of origin.

Sri Lanka is such a beautiful place. And their people are so friendly too 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> *He is considered nothing here dude*. seriously, What is this question?



You take that back, with my interactions with him, @rmi5 is an awesome individual.

In Islam, I think a Muslim Man can marry a Non-Muslim woman but not the other way around I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Ravi Nair said:


> Undrstood. Good luck in whatever you do
> 
> @Azizam A fellow gaming fan (?) and I notice your flag of origin.
> 
> Sri Lanka is such a beautiful place. And their people are so friendly too


Of course I am a big gaming fan 

Thanks, you are welcome to visit at any time and Kerala is a great place too with being the state of having the highest literacy rate in India 

Actually I am not looking for marriage since I am too young 

I just want to visit the country and the closest Iranian I have is my own girlfriend. It seems it's impossible to to travel with her. :/


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> You take that back, with my interactions with him, @rmi5 is an awesome individual.
> 
> In Islam, I think a Muslim Man can marry a Non-Muslim woman but not the other way around I think.



Only Sigha(temorarily marriage) is allowed in this case with christian, jewish, and Zoroastrian women in shia sect only.
BTW, Do not mind about trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Azizam said:


> Of course I am a big gaming fan
> 
> Thanks, you are welcome to visit at any time and *Kerala is a great place too with being the state of having the highest literacy *rate in India
> 
> Actually I am not looking for marriage since I am too young
> 
> I just want to visit the country and the closest Iranian I have is my own girlfriend. It seems it's impossible to to travel with her. :/



Not too sure about that. Manipur and Tripura has overtaken I believe. That being said, Kerala is one of the top 50 tourist locations in the world. If you can stand the Humidity.

That's too bad with your girlfriend. In New Zealand, I have seen a few Iranian guys dating or married to New Zealand Women (white) They go to Iran quite a few times.

I guess it is different for a Man. Not too sure.

I am 24 now, But I am only willing to get married in my 30's. After I have 'grown' up a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Ravi Nair said:


> Not too sure about that. Manipur and Tripura has overtaken I believe. That being said, Kerala is one of the top 50 tourist locations in the world. If you can stand the Humidity.
> 
> That's too bad with your girlfriend. In New Zealand, I have seen a few Iranian guys dating or married to New Zealand Women (white) They go to Iran quite a few times.
> 
> I guess it is different for a Man. Not too sure.
> 
> I am 24 now, But I am only willing to get married in my 30's. After I have 'grown' up a bit.


 Do they go while being unmarried and stay in the same place? 

I am up for an adventure but still I don't want to risk my life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ravi Nair said:


> You take that back, with my interactions with him, @rmi5 is an awesome individual.


You know sir, my brother and 400,000 other Iranians have been killed in a war 30 years ago to save the honor of this country.
The very same country that this guy is now trying to deface it.
You know, ya, there are serious problems in this country today. But I am sure defacing it is not the cure. He is not even committed to the principals of the guy in his avatar. So, he being awesome individual, is not an option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Only Sigha(temorarily marriage) is allowed in this case with christian, jewish, and Zoroastrian women in shia sect only.
> BTW, Do not mind about trolls



In Iran, is it like other Patriarchal societies ? Where a Man is allowed more leeway in terms of marrying other ethnicity rather than the Women?



Islam shall be the winner said:


> You know sir, *my brother and 400,000 other Iranians have been killed in a war 30 years ago to save the honor of this country*.
> The very same country that this guy is now trying to deface it.
> You know, ya, there are serious problems in this country today. But I am sure defacing it is not the cure. He is not even committed to the principals of the guy in his avatar. So, he being awesome individual, is not an option.



=(

I am sorry man. As I said before, I don't tend to make serious posts about Iran as I am relatively ignorant.

Many countries have their own indvidual challenges. I come from India, where poverty and corruption is rampant.



Azizam said:


> Do they go while being unmarried and stay in the same place?
> 
> I am up for an adventure *but still I don't want to risk my life*



More than that, you might not agree with their laws, but I don't think it is that wise to offend the sensibilities of the local culture, just out of respect 

Good luck with you life and love ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey guys / gals , 

Have you seen this before ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

This is the good part guys and what you saw above is usually written by guys while some girls use very dirty ways

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@S00R3NA
Man nemidounam ke in che harkat e zaaye'i hast ke mellat mikonan. man khodam taa haalaa 2 ta dars ra, midterm va final ra tou daneshgah sahih kardam  daghighan moshaabeh e hamin ha ra didam. Albatte ghalat emlaayi haye injouri na, vali eltemaas va inaa ra chera. man ham ke miresidam be in bakhsh haash, ma'moulan skip mikardam, vali ye baar barge ra daadam be ostaad, goftam ke ostaad faghat in ra bebin va bekhand, vali ounam khound va be taraf dar ja 2 nomreh ezaafeh kard 
man daghighan injouri shodam :

Akhe chera ostaad ha be inha nomre midan? man motma'en hastam ke kollishoun ham khaali band hastand va mashrout ham nemishand. Taaze age beshand ham haghgheshoune. mashrouti ra aslan gozaashtan baraaye hamin aadam ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> No, they are very routine. BTW, Recently, they are conducting executions in football stadiums in which FIFA protested it.
> BTW, this is a famous movie which is related to your question:
> The Stoning of Soraya M. (2008) - IMDb


lets agree that movie was full of bullsh!t and lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

> *ایرانی ها سال گذشته در گوگل چه جستجو کردند؟*
> در جستجوهای" گوگل ایمیجز" (گوگل تصویر) نیز 10 کلمه پرجستجوی ایرانیان برای دیدن تصاویر در سال 2013 عبارت بودند از : عکس و موارد بعدی به نوعی به جنس مخالف مربوط است!
> 
> 
> ​شرکت گوگل که بزرگ ترین موتور جستجوی اینترنتی جهان به شمار آمار کلمات پرجستجوی سال 2013 برای ایران را اعلام کرد.
> 
> به گزارش عصر ایران ، در میان کلمات پرجستجو در ایران در سال 2013 میلادی، 10 کلمه ای که بیشترین جستجو را داشته عبارتند از:
> 
> 1- دانلود
> 2- عکس
> 3- بازی
> 4- دانلود آهنگ
> 5- فیلم
> 6- چت
> 7- yahoo
> 8- گوگل
> 9-دانلود فیلم
> 10- اس ام اس
> 
> گفتنی است بخش قابل توجهی از دانلودها ، عکس ها و فیلم های جست و جو شده ، مضامین غیراخلاقی و جنسی را شامل می شود.
> 
> همچنین در سال 2013 ، کلمات انتخابات،رمان،قیمت خوردو،قیمت طلا،دانلود آهنگ جدید، چت ، چت روم و کلمات مرتبط با پرونوگرافی بیشترین افزایش جستجو را در ایران در سال 2013 داشته اند.
> 
> در جستجوهای" گوگل ایمیجز" (گوگل تصویر) نیز 10 کلمه پرجستجوی ایرانیان برای دیدن تصاویر در سال 2013 عبارت بودند از:عکس،دختر،زن، hot، girl،لباس،تصویر،لخت،فیلم و عروس بوده است.
> 
> وضعیت 10 کلمه پرجست و جوی ایرانی ها در گوگل در 10 روز نخست سال جدید میلادی ()2014 نیز نشان می دهد 10 کلمه پرجستجو عبارتند از: دانلود، آهنگ، عکس، دانلود آهنگ، بازی، فیلم،چت،اندروید، google و دانلود اهنگ.
> 
> گفتنی است در سال گذشته میلادی(2013) 10 کلمه پرجستجوی موتور جستجوی گوگل در جهان عبارت بودند از:
> نلسون ماندلا ،پاول واکر، آیفون اپل 5 اس، کوری مونتیت،رقص هارلم شیک، انفجار بوستون آمریکا، نوزاد سلطنتی، گوشی های سامسونگ گالکسی اس 4، دستگاه های پلی استیشن سونی اس 4 و کره شمالی.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> @S00R3NA
> Man nemidounam ke in che harkat e zaaye'i hast ke mellat mikonan. man khodam taa haalaa 2 ta dars ra, midterm va final ra tou daneshgah sahih kardam  daghighan moshaabeh e hamin ha ra didam. Albatte ghalat emlaayi haye injouri na, vali eltemaas va inaa ra chera. man ham ke miresidam be in bakhsh haash, ma'moulan skip mikardam, vali ye baar barge ra daadam be ostaad, goftam ke ostaad faghat in ra bebin va bekhand, vali ounam khound va be taraf dar ja 2 nomreh ezaafeh kard
> man daghighan injouri shodam :
> 
> Akhe chera ostaad ha be inha nomre midan? man motma'en hastam ke kollishoun ham khaali band hastand va mashrout ham nemishand. Taaze age beshand ham haghgheshoune. mashrouti ra aslan gozaashtan baraaye hamin aadam ha.



kamelan movafegham . bebin aks'haye bala ro mamulan pesar ha minevisan .

man ye dusti daram tu daneshgahe Kaare Qazvin ke ba yeki az osdadash kheili jur bud va mamulan miumad khunashun .

ostade migoft ke dokhtarha tahe barge ya vasatash shomare , ... minevisan va hazeran har kari bokonan ta ghabul shan ( s e x )

taraf migoft bavaram nemishod ostade jeloshun zang zade bud be yeki az in shomare ha ke dokhtar bud , taraf alanan ok dade bud ke ba ostad bekhabe ta ghabul she .

Omghe faje'e ro tu daneshgah ha bebin


----------



## SOHEIL

*فرار سرکردگان داعش با لباس زنانه+تصاویر*
برخی فعالان رسانه ای در سوریه تصاویری از یکی از سرکردگان جبهه النصره در پوششی کاملا زنانه منتشر و اعلام کرده اند وی درنظر دارد با این پوشش از میدان نبرد بگریزد.
به گزارش مشرق، مهر به نقل از پایگاه لبنانی الخبرپرس نوشت: اخیرا برخی فعالان شبکه های اجتماعی در سوریه تصاویری از یکی از سرکردگان جبهه النصره که تلاش داشته با استفاده از پوشش زنان از میدان نبرد با ارتش سوریه بگریزد، منتشر کرده اند.
فعالان شبکه های اجتماعی اعلام کرده اند که وی یکی از فرماندهان جبهه النصره بوده که پس از پوشیدن لباس زنان و انجام آرایش زنانه تلاش داشته از سوریه وارد لبنان شود.

البته نیروهای امنیتی توانسته اند این سرکرده جبهه النصره را در منطقه الجوسیه بازداشت و وی را روانه زندان کنند.

از سوی دیگر، پایگاه عراقی المسله در گزارشی به نقل از منابع امنیتی در استان الانبار اعلام کرد: اعضای گروه تروریستی داعش اخیرا با تراشیدن موی سر و ریش خود تلاش کرده اند با استفاده از لباسهای زنانه از میدان نبرد فرار کنند، اما توسط نیروهای امنیتی بازداشت شده اند.

بنابراین گزارش، اعضای داعش پس از شکستهای متعدد در الانبار مجبور به فرار از میدان نبرد شده اند و در این راستا به پنج فروشگاه لباس زیر زنانه یورش برده و لباسها را سرقت کرده اند.





یکی از سرکردگان جبهه النصره در لباس و پوشش زنانه









عضو گروه تروریستی داعش بازداشت شده در عراق

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mohsen

Azizam said:


> Yes, I would like more information especially regarding how common these punishments are if you don't mind.
> 
> I don't agree with the last paragraph. Stoning is very brutal regardless of the crime she had done.


first of all zina has a strict meaning and it's when the front section of male goes inside the front section of female, even the minimum amount of insertion to count it as zina is specified by low. anything else isn't zina.
Zina's punishment for a single person is 100 lashes for the first three times and death in the fourth time and for the married one it's 100 lashes plus stoning. (in the stoning they burry the half body of the person, stones shouldn't be that big to kill him with a few shots. by start of stoning, if he takes himself out of the hole, the stoning will be stopped.
but all of these are the maximum punishments, in most cases the judge will consider the environmental situations, age and his/her regret and penitence.

unlike what you think, these punishments isn't for the action itself, but it's for the publicizing of the big sin or the unwanted result which would be a child (ba$tard). and I will tell you how many obstacles Islam has created to stop the publicizing and it's punishment result.
Islam insist on hiding these kind of sins from other humans and just asking the forgiveness from God himself, and the reason is to prevent the breaking of a Taboo for these sins.
also in all Abraham religions a bastard is considered to have big potential for big sins,(to know how we think, there is an urban story that Satan and a bastard challenged each other to see which one will commit more sins in one day, in the end of the day that ba$tard proudly named a dozen of his sins, but Satan said I only made one sin, I persuaded a man and woman to have zina and the result would be a ba$tard like you which repeat the same thing everyday. a movie like Carrie while it's for fun and exaggerates on everything, yet it's a clear sign of this belief)

but let see the obstacles that Islam has created to stop the publicizing of this sin:
zina can be proved through two way, confession or testifying of witnesses. confession must be voluntary and without using torture or any threat..

and the harsh conditions for the witnesses:
they should be 4 man or woman, they must be sane, mature and impartial, and impartial must be approved through investigations. all of them must testify at the same place and time, they should have seen the insertion clearly, and they shouldn't have violated the private life of the person.
if any of the above conditions doesn't match, the testifier will be punished for false accusation with 80 lashes. for example even if three of them have the above conditions and the impartiality of the fourth one couldn't be verified, each one of the 4 persons will receive the 80 lashes for the false accusation.
however by science advancements the judge may refer to other means like the video which couples have created for themselves and later leaked out. but even in such a case it all depends on the families, for example the father of the girl may say they have married secretly or had a temporary marriage (sigheh);
and actually we had such a case a few years ago, the s3x video of one of famous Iranian actresses leaked out, but we didn't hear anything about zina punishments. even your wikipedia source says this kind of punishments are *extremely rare*. in real life except some claims from western sources I haven't seen or heard such a punishment myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

S00R3NA said:


> This is the good part guys and what you saw above is usually written by guys while some girls use very dirty ways



In chiza ke taze avaleshe bazi dokhtara enggad kharaban... begzarim...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> *فرار سرکردگان داعش با لباس زنانه+تصاویر*
> برخی فعالان رسانه ای در سوریه تصاویری از یکی از سرکردگان جبهه النصره در پوششی کاملا زنانه منتشر و اعلام کرده اند وی درنظر دارد با این پوشش از میدان نبرد بگریزد.
> به گزارش مشرق، مهر به نقل از پایگاه لبنانی الخبرپرس نوشت: اخیرا برخی فعالان شبکه های اجتماعی در سوریه تصاویری از یکی از سرکردگان جبهه النصره که تلاش داشته با استفاده از پوشش زنان از میدان نبرد با ارتش سوریه بگریزد، منتشر کرده اند.
> فعالان شبکه های اجتماعی اعلام کرده اند که وی یکی از فرماندهان جبهه النصره بوده که پس از پوشیدن لباس زنان و انجام آرایش زنانه تلاش داشته از سوریه وارد لبنان شود.
> 
> البته نیروهای امنیتی توانسته اند این سرکرده جبهه النصره را در منطقه الجوسیه بازداشت و وی را روانه زندان کنند.
> 
> از سوی دیگر، پایگاه عراقی المسله در گزارشی به نقل از منابع امنیتی در استان الانبار اعلام کرد: اعضای گروه تروریستی داعش اخیرا با تراشیدن موی سر و ریش خود تلاش کرده اند با استفاده از لباسهای زنانه از میدان نبرد فرار کنند، اما توسط نیروهای امنیتی بازداشت شده اند.
> 
> بنابراین گزارش، اعضای داعش پس از شکستهای متعدد در الانبار مجبور به فرار از میدان نبرد شده اند و در این راستا به پنج فروشگاه لباس زیر زنانه یورش برده و لباسها را سرقت کرده اند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یکی از سرکردگان جبهه النصره در لباس و پوشش زنانه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عضو گروه تروریستی داعش بازداشت شده در عراق


Is that a guys dressed as women?


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Is that a guys dressed as women?



Yes, it is.
It is a news about ISIL group in Syria and Iraq. But, the news seems to be false and not verified by any high reputation source yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

xenon54 said:


> Is that a guys dressed as women?



I think it suits him/her whatever it is!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

mohsen said:


> first of all zina has a strict meaning and it's when the front section of male goes inside the front section of female, even the minimum amount of insertion to count it as zina is specified by low. anything else isn't zina.
> Zina's punishment for a single person is 100 lashes for the first three times and death in the fourth time and for the married one it's 100 lashes plus stoning. (in the stoning they burry the half body of the person, stones shouldn't be that big to kill him with a few shots. by start of stoning, if he takes himself out of the hole, the stoning will be stopped.
> but all of these are the maximum punishments, in most cases the judge will consider the environmental situations, age and his/her regret and penitence.
> 
> unlike what you think, these punishments isn't for the action itself, but it's for the publicizing of the big sin or the unwanted result which would be a child (ba$tard). and I will tell you how many obstacles Islam has created to stop the publicizing and it's punishment result.
> Islam insist on hiding these kind of sins from other humans and just asking the forgiveness from God himself, and the reason is to prevent the breaking of a Taboo for these sins.
> also in all Abraham religions a bastard is considered to have big potential for big sins,(to know how we think, there is an urban story that Satan and a bastard challenged each other to see which one will commit more sins in one day, in the end of the day that ba$tard proudly named a dozen of his sins, but Satan said I only made one sin, I persuaded a man and woman to have zina and the result would be a ba$tard like you which repeat the same thing everyday. a movie like Carrie while it's for fun and exaggerates on everything, yet it's a clear sign of this belief)
> 
> but let see the obstacles that Islam has created to stop the publicizing of this sin:
> zina can be proved through two way, confession or testifying of witnesses. confession must be voluntary and without using torture or any threat..
> 
> and the harsh conditions for the witnesses:
> they should be 4 man or woman, they must be sane, mature and impartial, and impartial must be approved through investigations. all of them must testify at the same place and time, they should have seen the insertion clearly, and they shouldn't have violated the private life of the person.
> if any of the above conditions doesn't match, the testifier will be punished for false accusation with 80 lashes. for example even if three of them have the above conditions and the impartiality of the fourth one couldn't be verified, each one of the 4 persons will receive the 80 lashes for the false accusation.
> however by science advancements the judge may refer to other means like the video which couples have created for themselves and later leaked out. but even in such a case it all depends on the families, for example the father of the girl may say they have married secretly or had a temporary marriage (sigheh);
> and actually we had such a case a few years ago, the s3x video of one of famous Iranian actresses leaked out, but we didn't hear anything about zina punishments. even your wikipedia source says this kind of punishments are *extremely rare*. in real life except some claims from western sources I haven't seen or heard such a punishment myself.


Thank you very much for taking time for the reply but you didn't answer one question. Wikipedia says in Iran it is illegal for a non-Muslim male to have a relationship (not a sexual relationship) with a Muslim female and if caught, the non-Muslim male will receive death penalty. Is this true? Can you please elaborate on that?


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> Yes, it is.
> It is a news about ISIL group in Syria and Iraq. But, the news seems to be false and not verified by any high reputation source yet.


No trying to say that they (terrorists) don't drift that way, but there is a possibility that they might want to humiliate him, in their views being a Woman is something that you should be ashamed of! Retarded view if you ask me. 

To hell with AQ and all the radicals anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> No trying to say that they (terrorists) don't drift that way, but there is a possibility that they might want to humiliate him, in their views being a Woman is something that you should be ashamed of! Retarded view if you ask me.
> To hell with AQ and all the radicals anyway.



@xenon54 , @Ahriman 's post can be true as well.
BTW, The same exist in IR government. A few months ago, mullahs forced some criminals to were women clothes in public to humiliate them. But, instead of it, people got angry about inhumane views of mullahs regarding women.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

I'm gonna go La La, but I would like to clarify something before I go: Please never forget that forum is a place where we can freely express our opinion about different issues, so please don't feel insulted if you see people react differently to news or have different opinion than yours


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> @xenon54 , @Ahriman 's post can be true as well.
> BTW, The same exist in IR government. A few months ago, mullahs forced some criminals to were women clothes in public to humiliate them. *But, instead of it, people got angry about inhumane views of mullahs regarding women.*



I think I remember that, it was when some men over the country also wore women's clothes, right? That was pretty cool I think, to show solidarity like that


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> I think I remember that, it was when some men over the country also wore women's clothes, right? That was pretty cool I think, to show solidarity like that



Yes, Exactly.


----------



## mohsen

Azizam said:


> Thank you very much for taking time for the reply but you didn't answer one question. Wikipedia says in Iran it is illegal for a non-Muslim male to have a relationship (not a sexual relationship) with a Muslim female and if caught, the non-Muslim male will receive death penalty. Is this true? Can you please elaborate on that?


NO, it's not true, it's pure propaganda and actually I answered you in the first paragraph of my first reply.
any physical relation between strange men and women is forbidden, so depend on the kind of relations it may be a simple warning, financial fine, lashes or even prison, being a non-muslim has no difference except that the judge may decide to decrease his/her punishment or entrust the punishment to his/her own country/religion court.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

فیلم/عالم‌ وهابی: ایرانیان را به بدترین‌‌شکل می‌خوریم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> @xenon54 , @Ahriman 's post can be true as well.
> BTW, The same exist in IR government. A few months ago, mullahs forced some criminals to were women clothes in public to humiliate them. But, instead of it, people *got angry about inhumane views of mullahs regarding women*.



Recently, the Indian police and a few other archaeologists went digging because a Swami saw a vision of treasure.

I have also observed in Indian channels now you have programs dedicated to these Religious gurus.

Worst is when they advertise 'rakshas' and other things for Black Magic 

The country launched a mars probe


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Recently, the Indian police and a few other archaeologists went digging because a Swami saw a vision of treasure.
> 
> I have also observed in Indian channels now you have programs dedicated to these Religious gurus.
> 
> Worst is when they advertise 'rakshas' and other things for Black Magic
> 
> The country launched a mars probe



Each country has intellectuals and retards at the same time. One of the wonders of the world is indeed that when some people want to go to mars, explore the Nano world, ... there are some retards in their neighborhood who believe in BS Superstitions, magic, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Each country has intellectuals and retards at the same time. One of the wonders of the world is indeed that when some people want to go to mars, explore the Nano world, ... there are some retards in their neighborhood who believe in BS Superstitions, magic, ...



There is also a documentary in Kenya and Tanzania where belief in Witches and witchcraft is rife. People are burned to death in the belief they are a witch.

You also have people there that traffic in potions made from Albino body parts 

To me, it is lie looking at a time glass and seeing how our ancestors would have had these superstitions.

You had the Salem Witch trials in America too in 1692.


----------



## Abii

yeki az in kos mashanga ban shod belakhare. 

@rmi5 

nemidooni kodom mod banesh kard?


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> yeki az in kos mashanga ban shod belakhare.
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> nemidooni kodom mod banesh kard?



Albatte in dobaare bar migarde. in sevvomin ya chahaaromin accountesh boud ke tou in 2 maah ban shod. Dobaare az farda account misaaze va barmigardeh.
Na, nemidounam ki boude. vali baayad kaare ye mod e senior tar bashe mesle Aeronaut . chon aakharin baar daasht tou ME section, sher va ver minevesht ke ban shod. mod haye keshvar ha, mesle mod e Irani va torkiye i va chini va ... be bakhsh e ME dastresi nadaaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Albatte in dobaare bar migarde. in sevvomin ya chahaaromin accountesh boud ke tou in 2 maah ban shod. Dobaare az farda account misaaze va barmigardeh.
> Na, nemidounam ki boude. vali baayad kaare ye mod e senior tar bashe mesle Aeronaut . chon aakharin baar daasht tou ME section, sher va ver minevesht ke ban shod. mod haye keshvar ha, mesle mod e Irani va torkiye i va chini va ... be bakhsh e ME dastresi nadaaran.


Nemidoonam chera PDF enghad moshkel dare ba "duplicate accounts." To stepe 1 bayad website khodesh ip ro detect kone nazare in accounte jadid besaze.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Nemidoonam chera PDF enghad moshkel dare ba "duplicate accounts." To stepe 1 bayad website khodesh ip ro detect kone nazare in accounte jadid besaze.



Akhe har baar inaa ba ye IP ye jadid account misaazand. ham in va ham rafighaash injouri hastand:


Resurrection5782 said:


> I have 20 ip


har kodoum ham chand ta chand ta account daarand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Albate ye dalilesham ineke owneraye site nemikhan joloye inaro begiran bekhatere Ad revenue. PDF mesle YouTube amal mikone. Ye video ro youtube mitoone tedade viewhashoo chandin barabar kone age zire video jang rah biofte. Mardom hey barmigardan ke beham reply konan, viewhaye videoham hey ferto fert mire bala.

Inja ham mikhan memberaro be hade axar beresoonan ke hey mardom cick konan ro tablighat. Man fekr konam PDF ye pool toojibie khoobi vase ownere site bashe.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Albate ye dalilesham ineke owneraye site nemikhan joloye inaro begiran bekhatere Ad revenue. PDF mesle YouTube amal mikone. Ye video ro youtube mitoone tedade viewhashoo chandin barabar kone age zire video jang rah biofte. Mardom hey barmigardan ke beham reply konan, viewhaye videoham hey ferto fert mire bala.
> 
> Inja ham mikhan memberaro be hade axar beresoonan ke hey mardom cick konan ro tablighat.



Are daghighan, ye baar ke yeki az member haye turkiye i ham beheshoun kheyli gir daad ke ME section ra dorost konan, daghighan hamin chizi ke shoma gofti ra bedoun e hich ta'aarof i behesh goftand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Are daghighan, ye baar ke yeki az member haye turkiye i ham beheshoun kheyli gir daad ke ME section ra dorost konan, daghighan hamin chizi ke shoma gofti ra bedoun e hich ta'aarof i behesh goftand.


loool 
dameshoon garm pas. Khoob rahi peyda kardan vase pool dar ovordan. Sooestefade az kosmashangaye khavare miane.

Man ke Ad blocker daram, ye gheroon az man dar nemiaran lol


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> loool
> dameshoon garm pas. Khoob rahi peyda kardan vase pool dar ovordan. Sooestefade az kosmashangaye khavare miane.
> 
> Man ke Ad blocker daram, ye gheroon az man dar nemiaran lol



Man ham hamintor. 
vali jeddi idea ye khoubi hast baraaye poul dar aavordan. ye site bezanim va in ahmagh ha ra bendaazim be joune ham. man yek baar te'daad e thread haye bakhsh ha ra shemordam, hodoudan kam tar 5% e thread ha , be tor e vaghei, marbout be bakhsh e nezaami hast(taaze age trolling hash ra ham baahaash hesaab konim.), bakhsh e "members", bakhsh e keshvar ha va khaavarmiyaaneh, ... va kollan in bakhsh haye bi rabt ham hodoud e 95% e thread ha hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> ye site bezanim va in ahmagh ha ra bendaazim be joune ham.



facebook???


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> facebook???



Na, chon tou facebook, aksar e aadam ha ba esm e vaghei miyaand. injour ja ha baraaye troll ha monaaseb tar hast.


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> Na, chon tou facebook, aksar e aadam ha ba esm e vaghei miyaand. injour ja ha baraaye troll ha monaaseb tar hast.



kheilia hastan ke yek user dovom daran baraye in chiza


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Man ham hamintor.
> vali jeddi idea ye khoubi hast baraaye poul dar aavordan. ye site bezanim va in ahmagh ha ra bendaazim be joune ham. man yek baar te'daad e thread haye bakhsh ha ra shemordam, hodoudan kam tar 5% e thread ha , be tor e vaghei, marbout be bakhsh e nezaami hast(taaze age trolling hash ra ham baahaash hesaab konim.), bakhsh e "members", bakhsh e keshvar ha va khaavarmiyaaneh, ... va kollan in bakhsh haye bi rabt ham hodoud e 95% e thread ha hast.


Man to high school ke boodam, hamishe mikhastam ye website dorost konam ke betoonam monetizesh konam, vali nemikhastam faghad az Ad Sense bashe. Ye website dorost kardam dar morede acne (lol). 10-15 ta article neveshtam, taghsimeshoon kardam beyne 5-10 safhe. Mikhastam sitamo biaram to chand safeye avale google. Ye 2 mah roosh kar kardam, hoselam sar raft bikhialesh shodam. 

Vali fekre khoobi bood. Age mitoonestam biaramesh chand safeye aval, mishod "product recommendation" va review gozosht roosh bad mardomo redirect kard be sitaye dige (vase poorsant). Ad Sense ham rah mishod endakht. Kolan pool toojibie khoobi mitoonest bashe age velesh nakarde boodam. 

Forum asoontare, vali bayad ye niche marketo bechasbi. Alan dige vase hamechi ye forum hast. Markete koskholaro ke PDF ba chango dandoon chasbide rafte.


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> Man to high school ke boodam, hamishe mikhastam ye website dorost konam ke betoonam monetizesh konam, vali nemikhastam faghad az Ad Sense bashe. Ye website dorost kardam dar morede acne (lol). 10-15 ta article neveshtam, taghsimeshoon kardam beyne 5-10 safhe. Mikhastam sitamo biaram to chand safeye avale google. Ye 2 mah roosh kar kardam, hoselam sar raft bikhialesh shodam.
> 
> Vali fekre khoobi bood. Age mitoonestam biaramesh chand safeye aval, mishod "product recommendation" va review gozosht roosh bad mardomo redirect kard be sitaye dige (vase poorsant). Ad Sense ham rah mishod endakht. Kolan pool toojibie khoobi mitoonest bashe age velesh nakarde boodam.
> 
> Forum asoontare, vali bayad ye niche marketo bechasbi. Alan dige vase hamechi ye forum hast. Markete koskholaro ke PDF ba chango dandoon chasbide rafte.




perhaps one about petroleoum engineering?


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Man to high school ke boodam, hamishe mikhastam ye website dorost konam ke betoonam monetizesh konam, vali nemikhastam faghad az Ad Sense bashe. Ye website dorost kardam dar morede acne (lol). 10-15 ta article neveshtam, taghsimeshoon kardam beyne 5-10 safhe. Mikhastam sitamo biaram to chand safeye avale google. Ye 2 mah roosh kar kardam, hoselam sar raft bikhialesh shodam.
> 
> Vali fekre khoobi bood. Age mitoonestam biaramesh chand safeye aval, mishod "product recommendation" va review gozosht roosh bad mardomo redirect kard be sitaye dige (vase poorsant). Ad Sense ham rah mishod endakht. Kolan pool toojibie khoobi mitoonest bashe age velesh nakarde boodam.


Kheyli jaalebeh. kaashki edaame midaadish. in tablighaat ham albatteh, baayad hatman baasheh.


> *Forum asoontare, vali bayad ye niche marketo bechasbi. Alan dige vase hamechi ye forum hast. Markete koskholaro ke PDF ba chango dandoon chasbide rafte.*




@Abii jan, k** khol ke ziyaade, man ke migam biyaa ye forum baraaye in basijiyaa va arab ha bezanim, ham kolli fun e va ham enghadr aadam e k** khol tou khaavar miyaaneh ziyaadeh, ke soudemoun tazmin shode hast 



Esfand said:


> perhaps one about petroleoum engineering?



Na, aziz e man, forum baayad binandeh va troll va ... daashte baashe ta faayede daashte baashe. forum haye elmi ya mohandesi ke binandeh nadaaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Esfand said:


> perhaps one about petroleoum engineering?


I'm not an engineer man, I wish. 

I'm studying power engineering and working in the NDT industry. Power engineering is the lazy man's "engineering" lol

And even if I was, that would be a horrible idea. If you want to make money, you need to make a site about a niche market or try to capture traffic about something that gets searched about a lot. There are tools that tell you very specific information about what's being searched on Google. You can, for example, type in the phrase "how to get rid of acne" and it'll tell you how many times a day this phrase is being Googled. You can then build a webpage around that phrase. This webpage can be part of your acne information website. You can do this for all sorts of different phrases that are related to acne, and once you have 50-60 webpages that individually get placed on the first few pages of Google for specific phrases, your whole website also gets placed on Google's first few pages for the keyword acne. At that point you can put up product info and reviews about actual products and make "recommendations." You send that information to the companies that produce these products and they will send you a link that you can put on your site. Every time somebody gets redirected from your site to these companies and makes a purchase, you get a nice cut. You can also place ads in specific spots so people click on them by mistake. For every click you can usually make anything from a few cents to a few dollars. 

I chose acne because people with acne problems are desperate. If I had been successful at building my site and making product recommendations, the chances of a person making a purchase would be higher if the product was about acne removal compared to fishing poles, for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I'm not an engineer man, I wish.
> 
> I'm studying power engineering and working in the NDT industry. Power engineering is the lazy man's "engineering" lol
> 
> And even if I was, that would be a horrible idea. If you want to make money, you need to make a site about a niche market or try to capture traffic about something that gets searched about a lot. There are tools that tell you very specific information about what's being searched on Google. You can, for example, type in the phrase "how to get rid of acne" and it'll tell you how many times a day this phrase is being Googled. You can then build a webpage around that phrase. This webpage can be part of your acne information website. You can do this for all sorts of different phrases that are related to acne, and once you have 50-60 webpages that individually get placed on the first few pages of Google for specific phrases, your whole website also gets placed on Google's first few pages for the keyword acne. At that point you can put up product info and reviews about actual products and make "recommendations." You send that information to the companies that produce these products and they will send you a link that you can put on your site. Every time somebody gets redirected from your site to these companies and makes a purchase, you get a nice cut. You can also place ads in specific spots so people click on them by mistake. For every click you can usually make anything from a few cents to a few dollars.
> 
> I chose acne because people with acne problems are desperate. If I had been successful at building my site and making product recommendations, the chances of a person making a purchase would be higher if the product was about acne removal compared to fishing poles, for example.



Dear @Abii
Religion is one the biggest markets in the world. It's size in USA is estimated to be about 10-11% of US economy. It is even estimated to be larger than the size of military industry. Regional conflicts, like shia-sunni , chinse-indian , indo-pak, ... and other political tensions attracts many viewers as well. That's why I think a forum with political/religious debates can easily turn into a source of easy money, since it attracts anyone to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Kheyli jaalebeh. kaashki edaame midaadish. in tablighaat ham albatteh, baayad hatman baasheh.
> 
> 
> 
> @Abii jan, k** khol ke ziyaade, man ke migam biyaa ye forum baraaye in basijiyaa va arab ha bezanim, ham kolli fun e va ham enghadr aadam e k** khol tou khaavar miyaaneh ziyaadeh, ke soudemoun tazmin shode hast
> 
> 
> 
> Na, aziz e man, forum baayad binandeh va troll va ... daashte baashe ta faayede daashte baashe. forum haye elmi ya mohandesi ke binandeh nadaaran.


lol the other day I was thinking of buying a website that's already built and proven to be a success outright. There are sites that have proven 6 figure annual net income and are being sold for 2-3 times their annual gross income. It's an interesting business idea. 

There are cheaper ones too. As low as a few thousand. I wasn't thinking about buying a forum, but that's an interesting idea. 

The best way is to come up with different classes of "kos khols" and see which one needs a forum. 

Off the top of my head, the kos khol demographics I can think of are: 

wahabis, shia hezbollahis (they've got shiachat.com), nazis (stormfront.com), hardcore zionists, american rednecks...


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lol the other day I was thinking of buying a website that's already built and proven to be a success outright. There are sites that have proven 6 figure annual net income and are being sold for 2-3 times their annual gross income. It's an interesting business idea.
> 
> There are cheaper ones too. As low as a few thousand. I wasn't thinking about buying a forum, but that's an interesting idea.
> 
> The best way is to come up with different classes of "kos khols" and see which one needs a forum.
> 
> Off the top of my head, the kos khol demographics I can think of are:
> 
> wahabis, shia hezbollahis (they've got shiachat.com), nazis (stormfront.com), hardcore zionists, american rednecks...



I'll add a few, creationists, indo-pak fights interested trolls, the crazies who eagerly want to get fat/old or do nose job , MiddleEasterners in general, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Dear @Abii
> Religion is one the biggest markets in the world. It's size in USA is estimated to be about 10-11% of US economy. It is even estimated to be larger than the size of military industry. Regional conflicts, like shia-sunni , chinse-indian , indo-pak, ... and other political tensions attracts many viewers as well. That's why I think a forum with political/religious debates can easily turn into a source of easy money, since it attracts anyone to it.


Damn lol

Now you've got me all excited about an internet business again. Religion is actually a great idea. It reminds me of the idea I had a couple of years ago: a religious tour designed for Indian Parsis that would run twice a year. 

My real passion is business tbh. No matter how much money I'm going to be making in Alberta and no matter what my salary will be in 5 years (age 30), I'm packing my bags and leaving Alberta to start my own business. 

Another idea is exporting industrial equipment to Iran via Dubai lol

But that needs major cash


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Damn lol
> 
> Now you've got me all excited about an internet business again. Religion is actually a great idea. It reminds me of the idea I had a couple of years ago: a religious tour designed for Indian Parsis that would run twice a year.
> 
> My real passion is business tbh. No matter how much money I'm going to be making in Alberta and no matter what my salary will be in 5 years (age 30), I'm packing my bags and leaving Alberta to start my own business.
> 
> Another idea is exporting industrial equipment to Iran via Dubai lol
> 
> But that needs major cash



Actually, I am interested in online businesses as well. I don't know how much leisure time you have, but you can start the online business even sooner and start it in your leisure times. BTW, this forum gave me the opportunity to learn peoples behaviors on the internet from different parts of the world and I understood their ideals, obsessions, interests, ...
Religion is one the most sensitive topics and almost anyone has some concerns about it. Mullahs almost do nothing in their life and live very comfortably in their living. since this market works perfectly for them. 
BTW, import export business in Iran is wilder than what you can even imagine. There is no place for the ones who have small amount of money or limited connections with the regime.


----------



## rmi5

@Abii 
chand daghighe ye avval e in ra bebin:






bebin namaayande ye tavileh ye majles , raaje' be bomb e atom chi gofte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Actually, I am interested in online businesses as well. I don't know how much leisure time you have, but you can start the online business even sooner and start it in your leisure times. BTW, this forum gave me the opportunity to learn peoples behaviors on the internet from different parts of the world and I understood their ideals, obsessions, interests, ...
> Religion is one the most sensitive topics and almost anyone has some concerns about it. Mullahs almost do nothing in their life and live very comfortably in their living. since this market works perfectly for them.
> *BTW, import export business in Iran is wilder than what you can even imagine. There is no place for the ones who have small amount of money or limited connections with the regime*.


The reason I said that was b/c I keep seeing almost new generators, light plants etc... get replaced by brand new ones for very little reason (edit: in the plant that I work in I mean). They sell the old ones in auctions. But you're right, for the avg Joe with no connection, it's not doable.

A religious forum is actually a good idea. I have a fun idea in my head right now. I will send you a PM later to see what you think lol



rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> chand daghighe ye avval e in ra bebin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bebin namaayande ye tavileh ye majles , raaje' be bomb e atom chi gofte


lol yeah what a f'ing idiot

the turkish serial one was also hilarious


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> The reason I said that was b/c I keep seeing almost new generators, light plants etc... get replaced by brand new ones for very little reason. They sell the old ones in auctions. But you're right, for the avg Joe with no connection, it's not doable.





> A religious forum is actually a good idea. I have a fun idea in my head right now. I will send you a PM later to see what you think lol


OK, sure. az in retard ha baayad faghat take advantage kard. akhound ha kheyli khoub inhaa ra mishnaasan va savaareshoun mishan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

2ta gaav dashtan tooye thread ma' ma' mikardan .....

ye nafar oomad goft vala kesi nemiyad hata postatoono nega kone alaki goh nakhorin ......

^ een ye joke taze shenidam 

"az een retard ha bayad faghat take advantage kard "

WTF IS THAT ? what lang is it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

dear @haman10,
ye zarbol masal hast ke kheyli bahash hal nemikardam amma kam kam daram behesh eteghad peyda mikonam,
mige ke:
"sago che bezanish che behesh kam mahali koni"
khodaeesh booye sookhtane baziha be masham mirese,
dar kol in kheyli fun hast ke keshvare iran tavanaee ye tolid ensanhaee ba sotoohe IQ ghaz ro ham dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

*سوژه پراید در عراق*
تصاویر دیگری هم در فضای مجازی از این خودرو دیده می شود، مثلا تصاویری از داخل پراید که کیلومتر شمار را روی عدد ۱۷۰ نشان می دهد، یا پرایدی که با ایجاد تغییرات به خودرو مسابقه (رالی) تبدیل شده و اتفاقا یکی از پربیننده ترین تصاویر یوتیوب در عراق بود.
خودرو «پراید» ایران که دست اندرکاران قصد دارند بزودی آن را به «پیکان» ملحق کنند، مدتها است که در عراق به سرگرمی تبدیل شده و به قول عراقی ها، برای آن «داستان» می سازند.

به گزارش ایرنا، شکل، نحوه و لحن سخن گفتن درباره این خودرو ایرانی در میان عراقی ها بگونه ای به نظر می آید که این خودرو در دیدگاه عراقی ها بین بد و خیلی خوب مانده است. در شبکه های اجتماعی، از فیس بوک و یوتیوب گرفته تا شبکه های تلویزیونی درباره این خودرو ایرانی حکایت ها شنیده می شود، از نمایش طنز تلویزیونی تا پخش تصاویر تصادفات مرگباری که همراه با موسیقی حزن آور گذاشته شده است.

از جمله نکات جالبی که نام این خودرو را در عراق پرآوازه ساخته، جمله ها و عباراتی است که راننده تاکسی ها پشت شیشه های خودروها درج کرده اند. سایبا(سایپا)، افسردگی و ملالت را به چالش می کشد، کوچولو منو ول کن (خطاب به خودروهای عقبی)، هرکس از من سبقت بگیرد، ناجوانمرد است، نترس، بزرگ شدی، هامر می شی (خودرو آمریکایی) و این سایبا نیست، دختر عشیره است، از جمله عباراتی طنز نوشته شده در شیشه عقب پرایدها در عراق است که تماما تاکسی شده اند.

در فضای مجازی هم عکس ها و تصاویر و حتی فیلم های غیر حرفه ای زیادی از پراید دیده می شود. یکی از این تصاویر، پرایدی را پس از برخورد با یک تیر برق نشان می دهد که به دو نیم شده و دو نیمه به فاصله بسیار زیادی از هم دیده می شوند. سپس بر روی تصویری گفته می شود ˈآینده سایباˈ، گویا سرعت خودرو هنگام برخورد با تیر برق حداقل ۱۷۰ کیلومتر بوده است.

تصاویر دیگری هم در فضای مجازی از این خودرو دیده می شود، مثلا تصاویری از داخل پراید که کیلومتر شمار را روی عدد ۱۷۰ نشان می دهد، یا پرایدی که با ایجاد تغییرات به خودرو مسابقه (رالی) تبدیل شده و اتفاقا یکی از پربیننده ترین تصاویر یوتیوب در عراق بود.

نام این خودرو ایرانی که طی سال های اخیر دستکم ۳۰ هزار دستگاه از آن تنها در بغداد فروش رفته و هر روز دستگاه های جدیدی از آن را می توان در پایتخت عراق دید که به ناوگان تاکسیرانی بغداد و سایر شهرها اضافه می شود، امروز از هر خودرو خارجی دیگری در عراق شناخته شده تر است و به رغم همه طنزها و جوک هایی که ساخته شده، به خودرو محبوب برای گروهی از عراقی ها تبدیل شده است.

آخرین موردی که دوباره پراید را سرزبان ها انداخت، هنگام باران های شدید پاییزی بود که این خودرو به ˈخودرو آبی – خاکیˈ هم شهرت یافت و اتفاقا شبکه تلویزیونی ˈهنا بغدادˈ هم با همین وصف ، در نمایشی طنز به آن پرداخت. اهالی بغداد آن روزها می دیدند که برخی خودروهای گران قیمت در آب گرفتگی های پایتخت خاموش شده بود، ولی پراید آب را می شکافت و به راه خود ادامه می داد و همه چشم ها را گرد کرده بود.

حالا این پراید که در عراق به سایبا معروف است، با «ابوسایق» (راننده)هایش که به تند راندن شهرت دارند، هر روز یک سوژه دارد. این خودرو، ارزان، کم دردسر و کم خرج، بهترین زمینه اشتغال برای جوانانی شده است که تصمیم گرفته اند، آینده شان را با مسافرکشی بسازند و برای خرید آن حدود هفت هزار دلار بیشتر نیاز ندارند.

راننده های این خودروها نیز حکایتی دارند؛ وقتی بفهمند ایرانی هستی، سر سخن را با پراید می گشایند که : تولید خود ایران است و صادراتی است، نه مونتاژ عراق! آنها تولید ایران را نسخه اصلی می دانند و با کیفیت تر! و سپس صحبت از بقیه مزایای این خودرو می شود تا برسد به اینکه ایران کشوری امن است و شهرهایی زیبا دارد و اینطور که از این صحبت ها بر می آید هرکدامشان یا قبلا به ایران سفر کرده اند، یا قصد دارند بزودی سفر کنند.

البته، سمند هم دیگر خودرو ایرانی است که در خیابان های بغداد و سایر شهرهای عراق، به صورت انبوه به چشم می آید و آنها که سوارش هستند، از آن راضی؛ البته خیلی از عراقی ها آن را از سایر خودروهای خارجی تشخیص نمی دهند. با این همه، سمند که علاوه بر بکارگیری در ناوگان تاکسیرانی، به صورت شخصی هم فروش زیادی داشته، آنقدرها که پراید در عراق شهرت یافته، سوژه نیست.

------------------------------------------------
شاکی پرونده تیراندازی مداح معروف: محمود کریمی در حال حرکت به ما شلیک کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*فيلم سخنان دکتر اکبر اعتماد (رئيس انرژي اتمي ايران قبل از انقلاب*

فيلم سخنان دکتر اکبر اعتماد (رئيس انرژي اتمي ايران قبل از انقلاب) - ثريا، ديدباني براي پيشرفت ايران

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> *فيلم سخنان دکتر اکبر اعتماد (رئيس انرژي اتمي ايران قبل از انقلاب*
> 
> فيلم سخنان دکتر اکبر اعتماد (رئيس انرژي اتمي ايران قبل از انقلاب) - ثريا، ديدباني براي پيشرفت ايران


sharafesh az sad ta oon var aabi bi hame chiz bishtare ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> sharafesh az sad ta oon var aabi bi hame chiz bishtare ......


motasefaneh vagti sayere keshvarha daran bikar sader mikonan. Iran rotbe avale jamiat tahsil karde to kharej ro dare. kasani ro majbour kardan az Iran beran ke agar mimondan ma dashtim be EU va US elm sader mikardim. hamin agaye Etemadi ke marde sharifi hastesh age jonesh ro dar khatar nemidid va keshvar ro tark nemikard.chanidin sal to technology jolo mioftadim .

ps: wiki
In 2006, the International Monetary Fund ranked Iran highest in brain drain among 90 measured countries.[66] In the early 1990s, more than 150,000 Iranians emigrated, and an estimated 25% of Iranians with post-secondary education were residing in developed countries of the OECD. In 2009, the International Monetary Fund reported that 150,000-180,000 Iranians emigrate annually, *with up to 62% of Iran's academic elite having emigrated, and that the yearly exodus is equivalent to an annual capital loss of $50 billion*.[67] The brain drain is thought to be due to a poor job market and strict social codes imposed by the government.


Brain drain in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> In 2006, the International Monetary Fund ranked Iran highest in brain drain among 90 measured countries.[66] In the early 1990s, more than 150,000 Iranians emigrated, and an estimated 25% of Iranians with post-secondary education were residing in developed countries of the OECD. In 2009, the International Monetary Fund reported that 150,000-180,000 Iranians emigrate annually, with up to 62% of Iran's academic elite having emigrated, and that the yearly exodus is equivalent to an annual capital loss of $50 billion.[67] The brain drain is thought to be due to a poor job market and strict social codes imposed by the government.


Thx.
vaghean heyf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

It got me thinking of this, NASA Mars curious-Lead by an Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> motasefaneh vagti sayere keshvarha daran bikar sader mikonan. Iran rotbe avale jamiat tahsil karde to kharej ro dare. kasani ro majbour kardan az Iran beran ke agar mimondan ma dashtim be EU va US elm sader mikardim. hamin agaye Etemadi ke marde sharifi hastesh age jonesh ro dar khatar nemidid va keshvar ro tark nemikard.chanidin sal to technology jolo mioftadim .



khob hala girim ke oon agha basavad bood va yek technologu jadid ru aslan ebdaa kard ........

hala chera hamin tech ru nemifreste iran ? chera etelaatesho nemifreste ? vase etelaatesh ke khatere jaani nadare dare ? lol 

aziz man bavar nakon een chiza ru ...... eeen chertashoon gooshe asemoono por karde ...

hamin adamaye ba savad mage zaman shah too iran naboodan ? iran che gohi khord oon moghe ?

bia ba ham sadegh bashim , iran hich ghalati ta 35 sale pish balad nabood bokone !!! hata balad naboodim sim khar dar besazim .....

hala chi shod een hame daneshman een keshvar peyda kard ? hamashoonam yehoo az keshvar raftan ?

pas een hame pishraft elmi kar kiye ? amsale hamooni gofti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mohsen

تقریبا همه اینایی که رفتن خارج وضع مالی خوبی دارن و فارغ اتحصیلای دانشگاههای برترمون هم اگر هم تو ایران میموندن به احتمال زیاد کار خوبی پیدا میکردن
ولی یه عشق به کشور و مردم در عمل میخواد که اینا ندارن حقوقهای چند هزار دلاری اونور آب و امکانات رفاهی رو نمیتونن فدای سایر اعتقاداتشون بکنن،
از این قماش آدما، خانواده جراح ها شرایط براشون تو کشور مساعد بوده و خیلیهاشون موندن. ببینید اینایی که با مردم هم به صورت مستقیم سر و کار دارن چه جور ملت رو میچاپن، بالاترین حقوق ها رو دارن ولی تا برای هر عمل چند ملیون خانواده بیمار بدبخت رو تیغ نزنن و زیرمیزیشون رو نگیرن دست به عمل نمیزنن، کاش دولت با یه قانون سفت و سخت شرایط رو برای اینا هم نا مساعد میکرد تا اینا هم به بقیشون تو خارج ملحق میشدن. همون بهتر که از ایران برن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khob hala girim ke oon agha basavad bood va yek technologu jadid ru aslan ebdaa kard ........
> 
> hala chera hamin tech ru nemifreste iran ? chera etelaatesho nemifreste ? vase etelaatesh ke khatere jaani nadare dare ? lol
> 
> aziz man bavar nakon een chiza ru ...... eeen chertashoon gooshe asemoono por karde ...
> 
> hamin adamaye ba savad mage zaman shah too iran naboodan ? iran che gohi khord oon moghe ?
> 
> bia ba ham sadegh bashim , iran hich ghalati ta 35 sale pish balad nabood bokone !!! hata balad naboodim sim khar dar besazim .....
> 
> hala chi shod een hame daneshman een keshvar peyda kard ? hamashoonam yehoo az keshvar raftan ?
> 
> pas een hame pishraft elmi kar kiye ? amsale hamooni gofti ?



taraf zahmat keshide, khone del khorde hala chon samare zahmatesh ro nemifreste shode adam bade.
inke hame chiz ro siah va sefid konim in aslan dorost nist. na zamane shah siahe motlag boud va na hala sefide motlag. chon man on zaman naboudam ezhare nazar nemikonam vali shoma hamin nerkhe tavarrom, perstige Iran, zir sakht hayi ke anjam shod. va mizane brain drain ro dar nazar begir.hamin reactor *tahgigati* tehran zamane shah az US vared shod. man monkere moshkelate(kheily ziad) va adame esteglaleh Iran dar zamane shah nistam vali nabayad kar haye khobesh ro ham zire soal bord. inke on zaman afrade layeg nadashtim fagat khalaban ha va asatid daneshgahamon ro dar nazar begir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

بچه ها کسی میدونه قضیه این پوستر چیه؟
http://ax.dl1skym.in/dl/Movie/Archive actor/Aishwarya Rai Bachchan/Robot 2010.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

سود ۴۷ میلیونی بانک، از وام مسکن ۳۵میلیونی

سرم درد گرفت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

mohsen said:


> بچه ها کسی میدونه قضیه این پوستر چیه؟
> http://ax.dl1skym.in/dl/Movie/Archive actor/Aishwarya Rai Bachchan/Robot 2010.jpg


fekr konam ye filme science fiction (t-takhayoli) hendi hast ke esme hendish enthiran hast oonvar ke rafte shode endhiran, dastkari ke shode tabdil shode be endiran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Kasi ke chender qaz pul ro be khodmat be keshvaresh, khanevadash va hoviyatesh tarjih mide , hamun behtare ke guresho az in mamlekat gom kone.che behtar ke farar maqz ha edame peyda kone.

Age almani ha ham enghadr bade jang negh negh mizadan o khodeshuno avare invar unvar jahan mikardan ke dige alman ALMAN nemishod.

Be jaye neq zadan o noskhe pichidan be kam razi beshid.qarar nist avvale kar F-35 besazim, qarar nist avvale kar istgahe fazayi befrestim faza.avval az qahero o sina pishrafto shoru mikonim baad ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> fekr konam ye filme science fiction (t-takhayoli) hendi hast ke esme hendish enthiran hast oonvar ke rafte shode endhiran, dastkari ke shode tabdil shode be endiran.


این فکر کردن به درد خودت میخوره از کجا معلوم که قضیه برعکس اینی که شما گفتی نباشه و بعد خواسته باشن سه شو بگیرن
بالاخره این پوستر توسط گرافیست همون شرکت فیلمسازی ایجاد شده، توی آی ام دی بی هم همین پوستر هست

و مهمتر از اسپل انگلیسیش، تلفظ این کلمه در زبان هندی هست

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Kasi ke chender qaz pul ro be khodmat be keshvaresh, khanevadash va hoviyatesh tarjih mide , hamun behtare ke guresho az in mamlekat gom kone.che behtar ke farar maqz ha edame peyda kone.
> 
> Age almani ha ham enghadr bade jang negh negh mizadan o khodeshuno avare invar unvar jahan mikardan ke dige alman ALMAN nemishod.
> *
> Be jaye neq zadan o noskhe pichidan be kam razi beshid.qarar nist avvale kar F-35 besazim,* qarar nist avvale kar istgahe fazayi befrestim faza.avval az qahero o sina pishrafto shoru mikonim baad ....


F-35 nemikhad besazin, mashin atashneshanitoono bechasb. Age internete akhoondit ghad mide va youtube filter nist, video ro bebin.

Mashin atashneshani ba looleye pokide miad sare sahne mishe sooje khande, baad renoye 2 dollari ke maloom nist chera vase khodesh atish gerefte hamin joori misooze. 

*تولید ماشین های غیر استاندارد و "عملکرد" آتش نشانی. فقط در حکومت آخوندی.!!! *


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Ablah! Chon ye machin e atashneshani dochar sanehe shode un ro be bikefayati hokumate "akhundi" rabt dadi?
To maqz ham dari?15 min fekr kardi ke ino benevisi?

Dar zemn dige be commentaye man reply nakon chon dige qatan man javab nemidam.

Boro sare kare sharifet.khob?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> F-35 nemikhad besazin, mashin atashneshanitoono bechasb. Age internete akhoondit ghad mide va youtube filter nist, video ro bebin.
> 
> Mashin atashneshani ba looleye pokide miad sare sahne mishe sooje khande, baad renoye 2 dollari ke maloom nist chera vase khodesh atish gerefte hamin joori misooze.
> 
> *تولید ماشین های غیر استاندارد و "عملکرد" آتش نشانی. فقط در حکومت آخوندی.!!! *



In khabar ra ham bebin, Ye kam ghadimi, vali jaleb hast:





vaghean oun mamlekat mesle yek circus hast. Hame chiz shode dalghak baazi va khaali bandi.
hame ye sanaaye' khaabideh, ba'd sher va ver tahvil midan ke ma F-35 mikhaaym besaazim.
hanouz yek benzin e ba keyfiyat nemitounan dorost konan, va hame ye shahr haye bozorg ba in benzin haye ashghal, mardomeshoun daaran khafeh mishan, ba'd inha zer zer mikonan ke ....
hanouz na hattaa yek maahvaareh ma'mouli, balke 50-60 kg garbage, be zour ferestaadan be LEO, az alaan daaran migan ke mikhaan aadam beferestan be fazaa.

ye seri osgol ke hanouz posht e labeshoun sabz nashode, ham fekr kardand ke engaar jomhouri eslaami, hokoumat e Alman hast. in hame aadam, aslan daaran dars mikhounan ke betounan be in vasile az oun kharaab shodeh ye por e khafaghaan va fesaad va e'daam va kesaafat kaari va .. faraar konan. Ba'd yaarou miporse chera baraaye chand dollar, tahsil kardeh ha az mamlekat miran? aslan inhaa az marhale part hastan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

doostan goh khordan kontor mindaze ?

een vaghean yek soal hast ke modatiye ke zehnamo maashghool karde ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

f-35 nakhastim...

گزارش / اوضاع نه چندان خوش نظام سلامت کشور » eIRIB - اراده ملی

ps: ye soal daram liagate mardome Iran Ine? hame midonim ke %25 moshkelat marbot be tahrim hast %75 jaye digast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> f-35 nakhastim...
> 
> گزارش / اوضاع نه چندان خوش نظام سلامت کشور » eIRIB - اراده ملی



dadashi ,

vala man ke sobh ta shab tooye "nezam salamate keshvar" az een bimarestan be oon bimarestan sag do mizanam hamichin moshkele khasi nadidam ke shoma migi 

tanha moshke 3% az darou ha hast ke iran nemisaze va tahrim hast ......

tooye elme pezeshki ke tooye jahan yeki az ghodrat ha hastim , pezeshka ham ke khodaro shokr ba savadan va pedareshoon dar miad sobh ta shab .....

96% az darou ha ham khodemoon dorost mikonim .... man nemidoonam shoma mikhaid !!

man nemigam hamechi "perfect" hast . nabayad ham bashe ! aslan nemishe ke bashe vali eenjori ham ke shoma migid nist !!

baad az 35 saal tahrim yani az een behtar mishe ? shoma alan moshkeli dari az nazar jesmi ya maali ? na vala nadari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> dadashi ,
> 
> vala man ke sobh ta shab tooye "nezam salamate keshvar" az een bimarestan be oon bimarestan sag do mizanam hamichin moshkele khasi nadidam ke shoma migi
> 
> tanha moshke 3% az darou ha hast ke iran nemisaze va tahrim hast ......
> 
> tooye elme pezeshki ke tooye jahan yeki az ghodrat ha hastim , pezeshka ham ke khodaro shokr ba savadan va pedareshoon dar miad sobh ta shab .....
> 
> 96% az darou ha ham khodemoon dorost mikonim .... man nemidoonam shoma mikhaid !!
> 
> man nemigam hamechi "perfect" hast . nabayad ham bashe ! aslan nemishe ke bashe vali eenjori ham ke shoma migid nist !!
> 
> baad az 35 saal tahrim yani az een behtar mishe ? shoma alan moshkeli dari az nazar jesmi ya maali ? na vala nadari
> 
> View attachment 13386


ino man nemigam ke haman, khabar gozari rasmi jomhori eslami Iran mige.
daste doktorha va daneshjoyan azizemon ham dard nakone vali khodayish ta akharesh negah kardi?
manzore man on gesmate poshesh hazaine haye darmani ta barname 4om toseh boud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> daneshjoyan azizemon



manzouram een nabood ke  daneshjoo che karast baba !! maro bodan kargari ooonja



Ostad said:


> manzore man on gesmate poshesh hazaine haye darmani ta barname 4om toseh boud



aha !! khoob az aval hamino bego azize man !

hazine darmani ru bime ha kamel midan . ama ye moshkele bozorg va maskhare hast !!!

chand rooz pish ye bande khoda oomade bood bimarestan migoft vala belah pool daro nadaram bedam (be ye doctor migoft) . azash porsidam mage bime nemide pooleto ?

goftesh ke chera !! ama aval man bayad darou ru bekharam baad oona poolesho midan !!! baad migoft man pool nadaram bedam !

khande dar tar az een chizi shenidi ? vaghean yek joke hast !!!!

yek joke khande dar !! bime ke dare poolesho mide chera az aval nemide ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> manzouram een nabood ke  daneshjoo che karast baba !! maro bodan kargari ooonja
> 
> 
> 
> aha !! khoob az aval hamino bego azize man !
> 
> barnameye 4om tose eh be nazare man bayad toosh tajdid nazar beshe ...... mitoone az een behtar bashe .
> 
> hazine darmani ru bime ha kamel midan . ama ye moshkele bozorg va maskhare hast !!!
> 
> chand rooz pish ye bande khoda oomade bood bimarestan migoft vala belah pool daro nadaram bedam (be ye doctor migoft) . azash porsidam mage bime nemide pooleto ?
> 
> goftesh ke chera !! ama aval man bayad darou ru bekharam baad oona poolesho midan !!! baad migoft man pool nadaram bedam !
> 
> khande dar tar az een chizi shenidi ? vaghean yek joke hast !!!!
> 
> yek joke khande dar !! bime ke dare poolesho mide chera az aval nemide ?


chi begam haman zamineh takhsosie shoma doctrast dige vali akhe to hamin gozareshe 20:30 mage nemigoft poshesh %40 e? ye agayi ham boud ke migoft 3 milion pole daro daram midam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> vali akhe to hamin gozareshe 20:30 mage nemigoft poshesh %60 e? ye agayi ham boud ke migoft 3 milion pole daro daram midam.



vase hamine ke migan bimeye khosoosi bayad vared she .

chi begam vala . vali khoob tebgh ghaede oon agha ke 3 million pool darou dade bayad bere poolesho az bime begire ....

mage inke oon darou taht pooshesh nabashe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

.vaghti qeshre masalan "open mind" e ma khodeshuno be abo atish mizanan ta bara kolfati invar unvar jahan panahande beshan ya ye seri bache susule tehrani dagh daghashun ineke chera ba ipadashun nemitunan be applestore vasl beshan ya vaghti ke bazi ha in shekliyan...





Hamin mahvare 2 kilo yi ham az saretun ziade.kojaye qanune asasi umade ke hokumat bayad baraye ma mahvare faza kone aslan?

hokumate iran mesle hokumate alman nist.mardome ma ham mesle mardome alman nistand.vaghti khodemun ye mosht adamaye tane lash pulparast bar umadim tabiyie ke hokumatemun ham hamin tori az ab dar miyad.Shoma ha avval khodetuno dorost konid badan braye hokumat noskhe benevisid.

Osgol ham babate ke behet adab yad nadade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> .kojaye qanune asasi umade ke hokumat bayad baraye ma mahvare faza kone aslan?





khodaeeesh damet garm een yeki kheyli ghashang bood !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> .vaghti qeshre masalan "open mind" e ma khodeshuno be abo atish mizanan ta bara kolfati invar unvar jahan panahande beshan ya ye seri bache susule tehrani dagh daghashun ineke chera ba ipadashun nemitunan be applestore vasl beshan ya vaghti ke bazi ha in shekliyan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamin mahvare 2 kilo yi ham az saretun ziade.kojaye qanune asasi umade ke hokumat bayad baraye ma mahvare faza kone aslan?
> 
> hokumate iran mesle hokumate alman nist.mardome ma ham mesle mardome alman nistand.vaghti khodemun ye mosht adamaye tane lash pulparast bar umadim tabiyie ke hokumatemun ham hamin tori az ab dar miyad.Shoma ha avval khodetuno dorost konid badan braye hokumat noskhe benevisid.
> 
> Osgol ham babate ke behet adab yad nadade



avvalan ki gof ke maahvaare inhaa beferestan, harf in boud ke enghadr sher va ver goftan baraaye chizi ke hanouz tou marhale ye sefrom hast, chizi joz dalghak baazi nist, va gonde gouyi.
BTW,
khob kojaaye ghanoun e asaasi oumade ke baayad be terrorsit ha komak kard?
kojaash neveshte ke baayad raft donbaal e atom?
kojaash neveshte ke baayad hame ye poul e mamlekat ra rikht tou jib e sepaah?
kojaash neveshte ke baayad be zandaani tajaavoz kard?
kojaash neveshte ke baayad mamlekat ra 3 daheh tou tahrim gozaasht?
...

PS. Age khodet tan e lash hasti, va bi farhangi , ... be baghiye mardom nesbat nade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

bichare dr. mossadegh !!

shode malaabeye harchi bache sosol vatan foroshe .......

age alan zende bood az narahati sekte mikard mimord !!

khoda rahmatesh kone ..... har chi bood nationalist bood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

yek masaleee ke mano vaghean yeki do mah chand sale pish dargir karde bood in masaleye morgho tokhme morgh darbareye hokoomatha va mardom ha bood.
masale ham in bood ke baraye eslahe yek systeme ghalat avval bayad hakemiyat eslah beshe ta betoone mardom ro eslah kone ya inke avval bayad mardom dorost beshan ke bad betoonan hokoomat ro eslah konan.
amma motmaenam javabe in masale kheyli az soalaro pasokh mide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Vaghti ye kasi shakhsiyat nadaashte baashe, osoulan mafhoum e ignore shodan ra motevajjeh nemishe, va nemifahme ke age yeki javaabesh ra nemide, in kheyli cheap hast ke bere va modaam khodesh ra be taraf bechasboune va harf bezane. gar che, baraaye fahmidan e har chizi ham, yek minimum e sho'our va IQ laazem hast.
BTW, khomeini, rahbar e in terrorist haye basiji, az mosaddagh motenaffer boud,(refer to his speech about Mosaddegh's funeral in the first year of the so called "Islamic" Revolution) baraaye man jaaleb hast ke hattaa in basiji ha ham kam kam daaran ye chizaayi motevajjeh mishan ke bar khalaaf e zer va zour haye oun aakhound e bisavaad, mosaddegh aadam e bozorgi boude.


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> avvalan ki gof ke maahvaare inhaa beferestan, harf in boud ke enghadr sher va ver goftan baraaye chizi ke hanouz tou marhale ye sefrom hast, chizi joz dalghak baazi nist, va gonde gouyi.
> BTW,
> khob kojaaye ghanoun e asaasi oumade ke baayad be terrorsit ha komak kard?
> kojaash neveshte ke baayad raft donbaal e atom?
> kojaash neveshte ke baayad hame ye poul e mamlekat ra rikht tou jib e sepaah?
> kojaash neveshte ke baayad be zandaani tajaavoz kard?
> kojaash neveshte ke baayad mamlekat ra 3 daheh tou tahrim gozaasht?
> ...
> 
> PS. Age khodet tan e lash hasti, va bi farhangi , ... be baghiye mardom nesbat nade.


Dor bar nadar baba.be man begu kojaye qanune asasi umade ke hokumat bayad baraye mano shoma mahvare faza kone?hokumat delesh khast mahvare 2 kiloyi misaze delesh nakhast ham mitune mesle kheyli dige az keshvara nasaze.

Dar qanune asasiye keshvare matbue shoma, amrika, ham komak be terrorist ha man shode?na?pas chera baraye hokumate US har nemishid shoma ha?chera zuretun be in akhund ha mirese?dar zemn hamas hokumate qanuniye qaze hast va hezbollah ham qesmati az hokumate lobnan mahsub mishan ke jofteshun az hemayate aksariyate mardomeshun bar khordarand.va hich kodumeshun goruhe terroristi mahsub nemishan.

Kojaye qanune asasi neveshte ke nabayad raft donbale atom?

Ki gofte ke hameye pul mamlekat mire tu jibe sepah?BBC?VOA?simaye azadi?FOXNEWS?aslan ki gofte sepah nemitune faaliyate eghtesadi dashte bashe?

Kheir.Qanune asasi ejazeye tajavoz be zendani ha ro remide.

Koja ye qanune asasi neveshte ke hokumat bayad joloye zur goyi haye amrika be iste?
................
Pule naft maro moft khore tane lash karde.in ye vagheiyate.farhange mardom ro ham mishe be vozuh ta page messi va ham chenin poshte cheragh ghermez ha did.



rmi5 said:


> Vaghti ye kasi shakhsiyat nadaashte baashe, osoulan mafhoum e ignore shodan ra motevajjeh nemishe, va nemifahme ke age yeki javaabesh ra nemide, in kheyli cheap hast ke bere va modaam khodesh ra be taraf bechasboune va harf bezane. gar che, baraaye fahmidan e har chizi ham, yek minimum e sho'our va IQ laazem hast.
> BTW, khomeini, rahbar e in terrorist haye basiji, az mosaddagh motenaffer boud,(refer to his speech about Mosaddegh's funeral in the first year of the so called "Islamic" Revolution) baraaye man jaaleb hast ke hattaa in basiji ha ham kam kam daaran ye chizaayi motevajjeh mishan ke bar khalaaf e zer va zour haye oun aakhound e bisavaad, mosaddegh aadam e bozorgi boude.


@Bache ha , in dare ba ki harf mizane?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Dor bar nadar baba.be man begu kojaye qanune asasi umade ke hokumat bayad baraye mano shoma mahvare faza kone?hokumat delesh khast mahvare 2 kiloyi misaze delesh nakhast ham mitune mesle kheyli dige az keshvara nasaze.


engaar motevajjeh nashodi chi goftam:

avvalan ki gof ke maahvaare inhaa beferestan, harf in boud ke enghadr sher va ver goftan baraaye chizi ke hanouz tou marhale ye sefrom hast, chizi joz dalghak baazi nist, va gonde gouyi.

dolat kheyli goh mikhore ke har kaari bekhaad bekone. fargh e system e democratic va hokoumat e ghoroun e vostaayi, az hamin mavaared hast. mote'assefaaneh, shoma tafkkoret tou ghoroun e vostaa va mojaaz dounestan e dolat be anjam e har chi delesh mikhaad, baghi mounde.


> Dar qanune asasiye keshvare matbue shoma, amrika, ham komak be terrorist ha man shode?na?pas chera baraye hokumate US har nemishid shoma ha?chera zuretun be in akhund ha mirese?dar zemn hamas hokumate qanuniye qaze hast va hezbollah ham qesmati az hokumate lobnan mahsub mishan ke jofteshun az hemayate aksariyate mardomeshun bar khordarand.va hich kodumeshun goruhe terroristi mahsub nemishan.


shoma kollan part hasti, hemaayat az heyvaanaati mesle ounhaa, che naf'i baraaye Iran daareh?


> Kojaye qanune asasi neveshte ke nabayad raft donbale atom?
> 
> Ki gofte ke hameye pul mamlekat mire tu jibe sepah?BBC?VOA?simaye azadi?FOXNEWS?aslan ki gofte sepah nemitune faaliyate eghtesadi dashte bashe?


in ra bebin, baraat bad nist:
One Iranian Secret Weapon That Really Works


> Kheir.Qanune asasi ejazeye tajavoz be zendani ha ro remide.
> 
> Koja ye qanune asasi neveshte ke hokumat bayad joloye zur goyi haye amrika be iste?
> ................
> Pule naft maro moft khore tane lash karde.in ye vagheiyate.farhange mardom ro ham mishe be vozuh ta page messi va ham chenin poshte cheragh ghermez ha did.



daghighan in mozakhrafaati hast ke pahlavi chi ha ham migoftand, ta gand haye khoeshoun ra maaleh bekeshan.haalaa khoube ke in mamlekat va hamin mardom, kolli taarikh e ba eftekhaar dashte, vali haalaa in mardom shodan bade...
PS. sad rahmat be oun pahlavi ha. oun moghe haddeaghal ye hesaab va ketaabi oun mamlekat daasht, alaan ke rasman tavileh hastesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@rmi5 
Commentet arzeshe javab dadano nadare.be qole yeki az bache ha movafagh bashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

What's the status of Islamic Azad University there?


----------



## haman10

Azizam said:


> What's the status of Islamic Azad University there?



they are very good . but not nearly as the state-sponsored universities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

غفلت لایحه بودجه از سهم ۳ هزار میلیاردی تقویت بنیه دفاعی/ بدهی ۵ هزار میلیاردی دولت به قرارگاه خاتم/ جزئیات جلسه نصرالله با رهبر انقلاب درباره سوریه


> حضرت امام (ره) و مقام معظم رهبری تأکید کردند که اگر به نیروهای مسلح توجه نشود عرض یک ساعت همه چیز از دست می‌رود.





> کوثری ادامه داد: در همین راستا به همراه رئیس کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس با سفیر ایران در روسیه دیدار داشتیم و در مورد* سامانه جایگزین اس-300* صحبت کردیم، تیمی از وزارت دفاع رفته و قرار است مجددا نیز تیمی برود و صحبت کند و زمانی که وقت قرارداد شود، حتما از مجلس هم فردی خواهد رفت و در جریان قرار می گیرد.





> کوثری خاطرنشان کرد: برخی دیگر می‌گویند تعداد نیروهای مسلح در ایران زیاد است، که باید گفت با این تعداد، بودجه دفاعی ایران نصف بودجه دیگر کشورها هم نیست و بهترین بازدهی را دارند. ما شاهدیم همین افراد امنیت، آرامش و انضباط مرزی را در کشور ما رقم زده‌اند. لذا نباید با این دید به موضوع نگاه کنیم اما متأسفانه الان این دید وجود دارد.





> ی تصریح کرد: با این حال ارتش، سپاه و نیروی انتظامی کسری و بدهی دارند لذا در بحث دفاع باید توجه بیشتری شود. این در حالی است که مثلا وزارت آموزش و پرورش که طبق گفته وزیر مربوطه، حداقل25 هزار نیروی اضافه دارد، بودجه بسیار بالایی به خود اختصاص داده است که در ردیف اول قرار دارد. البته من نمی‌گویم که نباید به وزارت آموزش و پرورش پول بدهند بلکه باید به همه به اندازه‌شان داده شود.





> وی همچنین به موضوع کشور سوریه پرداخت و با اشاره به سفر تیمی از کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی به سوریه و لبنان گفت: چند ماه پیش، تیمی از کمیسیون به سوریه و لبنان رفتیم و با بشار اسد و مسئولین سوریه و سپس با سیدحسن نصرالله دیدار داشتیم.
> 
> کوثری ادامه داد: سیدحسن نصرالله در این جلسه به ما گفت: «حدود 9 ماه بعد از شروع حوادث سوریه، دیدیم اوضاع خراب و کار تقریبا تمام است. به همراه تعدادی از مسئولین، خدمت مقام معظم رهبری رفتیم و گفتیم فکری به حال سوریه و بشار اسد کنید. ایشان تمام صحبت‌های ما را گوش دادند و در پایان فرمودند شما اشتباه می‌کنید، بروید کارتان را انجام دهید، تدبیر و برنامه ریزی کنید، هم سوریه می‌ماند و هم بشار اسد.»
> 
> مسئول کمیته دفاعی کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس تصریح کرد: این نشاندهنده دید یک انسان الهی به نام ولی فقیه است که اگر محکم بایستیم، دشمن هیچ غلطی نمی‌تواند بکند.


حالا میفهمین چرا روسیه چند ماه پیش پایگاهش رو به قبرس منتقل کرد؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> حالا میفهمین چرا روسیه چند ماه پیش پایگاهش رو به قبرس منتقل کرد؟



manzoureto nafahmidam 

gharardad laghv shodeye s-300 cher rabti be paygah rosiye dare ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> manzoureto nafahmidam
> 
> gharardad laghv shodeye s-300 cher rabti be paygah rosiye dare ?


شما مثل اینکه پاراگراف آخر رو نخوندی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

کری: ایران را به کنفرانس ژنو2 دعوت می کنیم



پس چی شد ... اینا که مارو را نمی دادن

فقط یه آدم احمق همچین فکری می کنه ... آخه مگه بدون ایران اینا به نتیجه میرسن 

بعضی ها در لحظه فکر می کنن ... اصلا به ابعاد حرفی که می زنن فکر نمی کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> کری: ایران را به کنفرانس ژنو2 دعوت می کنیم
> 
> 
> 
> پس چی شد ... اینا که مارو را نمی دادن
> 
> فقط یه آدم احمق همچین فکری می کنه ... آخه مگه بدون ایران اینا به نتیجه میرسن
> 
> بعضی ها در لحظه فکر می کنن ... اصلا به ابعاد حرفی که می زنن فکر نمی کنن



hala bezar davat konan , man vase chand nafar tooye een thread daram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

In Amrika hich ghalati nemitoone bokone pas chi shod?

Ham khoshhaliatoon ham geryehatoon hamishe bastegi be sheytane bozorg dare meseinke. Be khatere hamkari to bakhshe atomi hala daran rah mian bahatoon ta ye had ke hamechi aroom pish bere. 

3...2...1 ta inke regime akhoondi sinasho bendaze jolo shro kone keke ziadi khordan shomaham donbalesh lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> In Amrika hich ghalati nemitoone bokone pas chi shod?
> 
> Ham khoshhaliatoon ham geryehatoon hamishe bastegi be sheytane bozorg dare meseinke. Be khatere hamkari to bakhshe atomi hala daran rah mian bahatoon ta ye had ke hamechi aroom pish bere.
> 
> 3...2...1 ta inke regime akhoondi sinasho bendaze jolo shro kone keke ziadi khordan shomaham donbalesh lol



Nokte ye fun raaje' be inhaa in hast ke ta vaghti US beheshoun mahal e sag nemizaasht, migoftan ke USA ki hast va haart va pourt mikardan, ammaa haminaa ta US masalan beheshoun ye kam dar e baagh e sabz beheshoun neshoun daad, ounam ba'd e yek gharaardaad e bad tar az turkmenchi, haminaa daashtan zogh marg mishodan,
kollan jeddishoun nagir @Abii jan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

I think we need a thread for this one, for now I'll just post it here. Akhoonds and their minions are indeed a rare breed of stupid. 

*Iranian news agency says the U.S. is secretly run by Nazi space aliens*
Iranian news agency says the U.S. is secretly run by Nazi space aliens. Really.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I think we need a thread for this one, for now I'll just post it here. Akhoonds and their minions are indeed a rare breed of stupid.
> 
> *Iranian news agency says the U.S. is secretly run by Nazi space aliens*
> Iranian news agency says the U.S. is secretly run by Nazi space aliens. Really.



inaa dige rasman ridan. 

in khabar ha, raast e kaar e @Ghulam-Alazhar va oun bachcheh kermanshahi ke khodesh ra jaaye Turk ha jaa mizane, hastesh.
Age @Ghulam-Alazhar alaan ban naboud, ghat'an(99.9999%) in ra alaan yek thread mikard tou ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> inaa dige rasman ridan.
> 
> in khabar ha, raast e kaar e @Ghulam-Alazhar va oun bachcheh kermanshahi ke khodesh ra jaaye Turk ha jaa mizane, hastesh.
> Age @Ghulam-Alazhar alaan ban naboud, ghat'an(99.9999%) in ra alaan yek thread mikard tou ME section.


lol maybe I'll open up a thread in his memory and dedicate it to all of our resident hezbollahi terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

تازه آمده بود خط مقدم ، به قول بچه ها صفر کیلومتر بود … صدای اذان که شد مثل همه مهیای نماز شد ؛ دنبال آب میگشت برای وضو که حاجی با صدایی مهربون گفت : تیمم کن ؛ از خاک این دشت پاک تر پیدا نمیکنی !
خندید و گفت : پاک ترین نمازم رو با پاک ترین خاک میخونم !
راست میگفت … سجده ی آخر ، خاک پاک دشت با خونش پاک تر شد ؛ ترکش لعنتی کار خودش را کرده بود …

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

فارس نیوز از این سوتیا زیاد داده، رسما ریدن یعنی این:

وزیر دفاع سابق: آدم فضایی حقیقت دارد
به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر، وزیردفاع سابق کانادا، در گفتگو با یکی از برنامه های خبری روسیه گفت، انسان های فضایی به راستی وجود دارند.
به گفته وی، طی هزاران سال اخیر، دست کم چهار نوع موجود فضایی به کره زمین آمده اند و هم اکنون بین دو تا دوازده نوع از آنها که بیشترشان به انسان ها شباهت دارند، در سیاره ما ساکن هستند.
هلییر افزود: این موجودات از دانسته هایی برخوردارند که ممکن است برای انسان مفید باشد. با وجود این، آنها از افشای اسرار خود برای انسان ها و واکنش احتمالی شان می ترسند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> فارس نیوز از این سوتیا زیاد داده، رسما ریدن یعنی این:
> 
> وزیر دفاع سابق: آدم فضایی حقیقت دارد
> به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر، وزیردفاع سابق کانادا، در گفتگو با یکی از برنامه های خبری روسیه گفت، انسان های فضایی به راستی وجود دارند.
> به گفته وی، طی هزاران سال اخیر، دست کم چهار نوع موجود فضایی به کره زمین آمده اند و هم اکنون بین دو تا دوازده نوع از آنها که بیشترشان به انسان ها شباهت دارند، در سیاره ما ساکن هستند.
> هلییر افزود: این موجودات از دانسته هایی برخوردارند که ممکن است برای انسان مفید باشد. با وجود این، آنها از افشای اسرار خود برای انسان ها و واکنش احتمالی شان می ترسند.



een ke fars news nist .

dooman khob bad bakht naghle ghole karde  taghsire oon nist ke


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> een ke fars news nist .
> 
> dooman khob bad bakht naghle ghole karde  taghsire oon nist ke


شما باز نگرفتی، این ریدن رسمی وزیر دفاع سابق کانادا بود
فکرش رو بکن همچین دیوانه هایی توی کانادا وزیر میشن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> شما باز نگرفتی، این ریدن رسمی وزیر دفاع سابق کانادا بود
> فکرش رو بکن همچین دیوانه هایی توی کانادا وزیر میشن



khob dadash postat gongan 

anyway canada is not even a country 

OH CANADA ! you did it again 






wow ! nice avatar @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> khob dadash postat gongan
> 
> anyway canada is not even a country


so should we blame our news agency who quotes them or western officials who claim alien do exist? 
Do Aliens Exist? Yes, And Some 'Look Just Like Us,’ Says Paul Hellyer, Former Canadian Defense Minister [VIDEO]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> so should we blame our news agency who quotes them or western officials who claim alien do exist?
> Do Aliens Exist? Yes, And Some 'Look Just Like Us,’ Says Paul Hellyer, Former Canadian Defense Minister [VIDEO]



looks like dumb hamal toilet cleaners in canada cant understand this 
thats some heavy shyt for them 

@kollang

LOL @ CANADA 

CANADA SAYS ALIENS EXIST

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khob dadash postat gongan
> 
> anyway canada is not even a country
> 
> OH CANADA ! you did it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow ! nice avatar @Ostad


thanks, I spent a lot of time trying to design it.(15 min)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> thanks, I spent a lot of time trying to design it.(15 min)


پس یعنی اگر بهت بگم خیلی شبیه سمبل شمعدان صهیونیستها شده ناراحت میشی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> پس یعنی اگر بهت بگم خیلی شبیه سمبل شمعدان صهیونیستها شده ناراحت میشی؟



نه بابا راحت باش حالا خوب شد اینو نذاشتم
فک کنم این دیگه از نماد اسقف اعظم کلیسای شیطان پرست ها کمتر جا نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> نه بابا راحت باش حالا خوب شد اینو نذاشتم
> فک کنم این دیگه از نماد اسقف اعظم کلیسای شیطان پرست ها کمتر جا نداره


خوب خدا رو شکر، تو گلوم گیر کرده بود داشت خفم میکرد

به هر حال بازی مافیا و اون شمعدان اولین چیزی بود که با دیدنش به ذهنم اومد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azizam

haman10 said:


>


You made it???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Azizam said:


> You made it???



No, the other haman10 did

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Power of Nokia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Azizam said:


> You made it???



actually it was farsi , i modified it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

haman10 said:


> actually it was farsi , i modified it


that's just epic. made my day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Azizam said:


> that's just epic. made my day



if its that good , i'll post it all over the forum .  

you know i'm a troll ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

This thread is dead in these days . 

It seems everyone is busy studying for finals  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> This thread is dead in these days .
> 
> It seems everyone is busy studying for finals  .



What happened to your avatar? It was awesome!



Azizam said:


> that's just epic. made my day



@haman10 agree with @Azizam

Epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> What happened to your avatar?



I changed it .


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> looks like dumb hamal toilet cleaners in canada cant understand this
> thats some heavy shyt for them
> 
> @kollang
> 
> LOL @ CANADA
> 
> CANADA SAYS ALIENS EXIST



You insulting Canada my friend???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuntmaster

Q&A: Edward Luttwak « IsraelAmerica


> Edward Luttwak wrote:
> There is a good measure of social control in Iran, and that is the price of genuine imported Scotch whiskey in Tehran, because it’s a) forbidden, and b) has to be smuggled in for practical purposes from Dubai, and the only way it can come from Dubai is with the cooperation of the Revolutionary Guard. The price of whiskey has been declining for years, and you go to a party in north Tehran now and you get lots of whiskey. And it’s only slightly more expensive than in Northwest Washington.
> *But on the other hand, the regime is doing something for which they will have my undying gratitude—that is, they have been manufacturing the one and only post-Islamic society.* They created a situation in which Iranians in general, worldwide, not only in Iran, are disaffiliated. They are converting Muslim Iranians into post-Muslim Iranians



This is what the Wahabis and Saudis are most afraid of. Iran could be first Islamic country to renounce Islam to become atheist of discover their pre-Islamic history, religion and culture..When that happens, it will have a profound impact on the entire Muslim world..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

فکر میکردم فقط کرمها از دست این حیوون فرارین ولی ظاهرا زمین هم خونش به جوش اومده

زلزله در هنگام دفن شارون


> به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر، جنازه آریل شارون، جنایتکاری که از 14 سالگی به گروه "هاگانا" نیروی ویژه کشتار خانواده های فلسطینی برای بیرون راندن آنها ار منازلشان، پیوست و تا پایان عمر دست از ریختن خون ساکنان سرزمین فلسطین برنداشت، دیروز در ویلا و مزرعه شخصی اش در صحرای نگو دفن شد.
> 
> در لحظه قراردادن جنازه شارون درون قبر، تمام منطقه با صدای مهیبی شروع به لرزیدن کرد به طوری که مراحل دفن به علت وحشت حاضرین، برای دقایقی متوقف شد.
> 
> پایگاه های زلزله نگاری جهان، وقوع زمین لرزه ای به قدرت سه و نیم ریشتر را ثبت کردند و نکته جالب آنکه، مرکز زلزله، منطقه دفن شارون گزارش شده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رسانه های منطقه بلافاصله این خبر را به عنوان حادثه ای عجیب و عبرت آموز گزارش کرده اند.
> 
> رسانه های رژیم صهیونیستی نیز وقوع زمین لرزه را در زمان دفن شارون گزارش کردند و جالب آنکه حتی کاربران یهودی ساکن در سرزمین های اشغالی نیز در کامنت ها و پیام هایی که برای این خبر گذاشته اند، نوشته اند که حتی زمین فلسطین نیز حاضر به پذیرفتن جسد این جنایتکار نبود و مقامات، به زور او را دفن کردند.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

سلام دوستان عزیز من، به خوبی به کشور شما بخواهد از هند!
ملت شما انجام داده است که چه چیزی غیر ممکن در نظر گرفته شد، و برای آن، کشور خود را همیشه یاد می شود!
زنده باد ایران، زنده باد هند!

سلام دوستان عزیز من، به خوبی به کشور شما بخواهد از هند!
ملت شما انجام داده است که چه چیزی غیر ممکن در نظر گرفته شد، و برای آن، کشور خود را همیشه یاد می شود!
زنده باد ایران، زنده باد هند!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

acetophenol said:


> سلام دوستان عزیز من، به خوبی به کشور شما بخواهد از هند!
> ملت شما انجام داده است که چه چیزی غیر ممکن در نظر گرفته شد، و برای آن، کشور خود را همیشه یاد می شود!
> زنده باد ایران، زنده باد هند!
> 
> سلام دوستان عزیز من، به خوبی به کشور شما بخواهد از هند!
> ملت شما انجام داده است که چه چیزی غیر ممکن در نظر گرفته شد، و برای آن، کشور خود را همیشه یاد می شود!
> زنده باد ایران، زنده باد هند!



awww !! thanks dear 

long live our brothers in india !



Ravi Nair said:


> @haman10 agree with @Azizam
> Epic.



thanks dear 

because of global appreciating of that , i'm going to create more

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

acetophenol said:


> سلام دوستان عزیز من، به خوبی به کشور شما بخواهد از هند!
> ملت شما انجام داده است که چه چیزی غیر ممکن در نظر گرفته شد، و برای آن، کشور خود را همیشه یاد می شود!
> زنده باد ایران، زنده باد هند!
> 
> سلام دوستان عزیز من، به خوبی به کشور شما بخواهد از هند!
> ملت شما انجام داده است که چه چیزی غیر ممکن در نظر گرفته شد، و برای آن، کشور خود را همیشه یاد می شود!
> زنده باد ایران، زنده باد هند!



Is this some sort of Global Jihad conspiracy!!! Confess!

But seriously. What did you say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Ravi Nair said:


> Is this some sort of Global Jihad conspiracy!!! Confess!
> 
> But seriously. What did you say


Ha Ha!!

I am evil,and the name of this Indo-Iran Jihad conspiracy is "Google Translate"!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


>




A great man that Iran will never see someone like him .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

S00R3NA said:


> A great man that Iran will never see someone like him .



You dont have much trust in your countrymen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


> You dont have much trust in your countrymen?



why do you say that ?


----------



## Esfand

S00R3NA said:


> why do you say that ?


Because you say you will never see someone like him again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> A great man that Iran will never see someone like him .


We've already had more successful Olympians than Takhti and we're improving each year. Hadi Saie for example. Takhti only has 1 gold and 2 silvers to his name. Hadi Saie has 2+1, Rezazade has 2 etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


> Because you say you will never see someone like him again



That's true man ,

Apart from his awards in the world he was a great and well mannered man in society which is totally missing in our athletes in these days .



Abii said:


> We've already had more successful Olympians than Takhti and we're improving each year. Hadi Saie for example. Takhti only has 1 gold and 2 silvers to his name. Hadi Saie has 2+1, Rezazade has 2 etc...



Its not only about awards , medals etc . Its about the manner dear Abii .




در روز ۱۰ شهریور ۱۳۴۱ شمسی مصادف با اول سپتامبر ۱۹۶۲ زمین‌لرزه‌ای به قدرت ۷.۲ ریشتر شهرستان بویین‌زهرا در جنوب استان قزوین را لرزاند.


شهرستان بویین‌زهرا، در جنوب و جنوب غربی استان قزوین واقع شده و با شهرستان‌های قزوین، تاکستان، رزن، کرج، ساوه و خدابنده همسایه است و بخش عمده جمعیت آن ساکن روستا و شغل عمده مردم کشاورزی و دامداری است.



مقارن ساعت ۲۲:۵۵ ‪دقیقه دهم شهریور ۱۳۴۱ زلزله بسیار شدیدی که بزرگی آن ۷.۲ در مقیاس امواج درونی زمین (ریشتر) برآورد شد، بخش وسیعی از ایران را لرزاند، مرکز اصلی آن در بویین‌زهرا قرار داشت که در یک قرن اخیر در نوع خود بی‌سابقه بود و با ویرانی کامل شهر بویین‌زهرا و تمام روستاهای اطرافش شامل دانیسفهان، تاکستان، توفک، رودک، سگزآباد، رستم آباد، آغچه مزار و ایپک همراه بود. زلزله با شدت بالایی در تهران احساس شد به نحوی که آن‌ها که در آن زمان در تهران می‌زیسته‌اند همگی این زلزله را به خوبی به یاد دارند

بویین‌زهرا همواره منطقه‌ای لرزه‌خیز به شمار آمده است. این شهر بر روی گسل قرار دارد و با توجه به این امر زلزله به جزئی از وقایع زندگی در این شهر تبدیل شده است. بویین‌زهرا تاکنون زمین‌لرزه‌های شدیدی را به خود دیده که تلفات بسیاری را بر جای گذاشته است که از آن جمله علاوه بر زمین‌لرزه سال ۴۱، می‌توان به دو زمین‌لرزه سال ۵۵۶ و ۱۶ فروردین ۱۲۹۲ اشاره کرد که دستکم ۱۲۰۰ کشته بر جای گذاشت.



مسئولان بعد‌ها مهم‌ترین علل تخریب و خرابی‌ها در زلزله سال ۴۱ در منطقه بویین‌زهرا را شدت بالای زلزله و آسیب پذیری بنا‌ها عنوان کردند. به دلیل بافت سنتی شهر، خشتی و گلی بودن بنا‌ها، نبود راه روستایی و ناآشنایی مردم با کمک‌های اولیه، امکان خدمات رسانی سریع به‌سانحه‌دیدگان به هیچ وجه امکان نداشت، به همین دلیل تلفات این زلزله بسیار بالا و فرا‌تر از حد پیش‌بینی‌های مسئولان وقت از یک زلزله بود و آمار بالای کشته‌شدگان فاجعه بویین‌زهرا را به عزایی ملی تبدیل کرد.





*بویین‌زهرا و نامی که فراموش نمی‌شود*



زلزله بویین‌زهرا علاوه بر بزرگی تاریخی و فاجعه‌ای که در پی آورد از یک جهت دیگر نیز در تاریخ ایران فراموش‌ناشدنی است و آن همبستگی ملی است که پس از این واقعه در میان مردم برای کمک به همنوعانشان به وجود آمد. زلزله بویین‌زهرا با یک نام گره خورده است؛ غلامرضا تختی. مردم محروم بویین‌زهرا درحالیکه خسارت شدیدی از زلزله دیده بودند چشم انتظار کمک‌های مردمی به سر می‌بردند. همان زمان برخی سازمان‌های وابسته به حکومت از جمله جمعیت شیر و خورشید با انتشار اعلامیه‌ها و اطلاعیه‌هایی در جراید مردم را به دادن کمک دعوت می‌کردند، اما هرچند کمک‌هایی جمع‌آوری شد اما نتوانست مشکلات مردم آسیب‌دیده را حل کند چرا که کمک‌ها در برابر عمق فاجعه ناچیز بود. علاوه بر این از آنجا که سازمان‌‎های امدادی دولتی در میان مردم جایگاهی نداشتند و مردم نسبت به آن‌ها بی‌اعتماد بودند از دادن کمک خودداری می‌کردند. در این هنگام بود که غلامرضا تختی قهرمان کشتی ایران که عنوان جهان پهلوان را یدک می‌کشید دست به کار شد و در نامه‌ای به روزنامه کیهان آمادگی خود را جهت جمع‌آوری اعانه برای زلزله‌زدگان بویین‌زهرا اعلام کرد.



لطف‌الله میثمی از مبارزان دوران پهلوی درباره جمع‌آوری کمک‌های مردمی برای مردم بویین‌زهرا توسط تختی می‌گوید: «تختی در این حادثه به صورت خودجوش توانست سیل عظیمی از کمک‌های مردمی را به حادثه‌دیدگان زلزله برساند، که این نیز از محبوبیت او ناشی می‌شد. خاطرم هست وقتی او کشکول به دست می‌گرفت و پول جمع می‌کرد، مدتی نمی‌گذشت که کشکول پر می‌شد. چرا که مردم برای کمک، سر از پا نمی‌شناختند. در خیابان وحدت اسلامی (شاهپور سابق) این صحنه‌ها مکرر خلق می‌شد. وقتی تختی کشکول را می‌چرخاند جمعیتی عظیم حول او می‌آمدند تا در کمک‌رسانی به حادثه‌دیدگان زلزله سهیم باشند. یک بار خانمی که خود به لحاظ مالی، استطاعتی نداشت، چادر خود را تقدیم کرد که این صحنه همه را منقلب کرد.»



یکی از یاران تختی در این باره می‌گوید: «در جریان کمک به زلزله‌زدگان بویین‌زهرا حرکت تختی برای جمع‌آوری کمک حماسه آفرید، پس از حادثه زلزلهٔ بویین‌زهرا، تختی در قالب و کسوت ورزشکار به همراه دوستان ورزشکارش شروع به فعالیت کردند که البته بحث بود که از کجا شروع کنند، مرحوم شمشیری اعتقاد داشت از سبزه میدان تهران، حاج اسماعیل رضایی مایل بود از خیابان مولوی و میدان بارفروش‌ها، و عده‌ای دیگر جاهای دیگر را پیشنهاد کردند، اما تختی خودش معتقد بود که مردم جنوب شهر خود به خود به کمک می‌آیند، این مردم شمال شهر هستند که باید حرکتشان داد و لذا از چهارراه پهلوی (ولی‌عصر فعلی) شروع کرد و آن کاروان عظیم را به راه انداخت، بعد از جمع‌آوری اعانه نیز شیر و خورشید خیلی پافشاری کرد که اعانات به موسسه تحویل داده شود و از آن طریق توزیع گردد ولی تختی قبول نکرد و با کمک و راهنمایی حاج سیدجوادی و ورزشکاران قزوین، خودش به منطقه رفت و اعانات را به دست مردم رساند.»



با جمع‌آوری کمک‌های مردمی و حضور گروه‌های امداد خارجی بعد از مدتی ساکنان شهر بویین‌زهرا و بازماندگان آن فاجعه بار دیگر به زندگی بازگشتند، روستای توفک در پنج کیلومتری جنوب بویین‌زهرا توسط جمعیت صلیب سرخ کشور هلند در مدت یک سال به طور کامل بازسازی شد و روستای رودک که در فاصله حدود سه کیلومتری توفک واقع است نیز در همان مدت توسط استادان و دانشجویان دانشگاه تهران بازسازی گردید.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad 

Have you ever went to stadium to watch Tractor Sazi's games? I wish to watch one of their games in the stadium, but I can't. The atmosphere is so strong there.





BTW, I saw this video a couple of days ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Have you ever went to stadium to watch Tractor Sazi's games? I wish to watch one of their games in the stadium, but I can't. The atmosphere is so strong there.



I've been in Azadi stadium during Tractor , Perspolis match .

It was totally crazy , The only thing you can't see in our stadiums is the match cos every minute is either a fight around you or seriously brutal insults against referee or the opponent .

I promised myself not to make that mistake again anymore .

By the way , If you're too polite you'll need to do what this father does for is son in stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@rmi5


rmi5 said:


>


Akhoonds are truly the world's dumbest creatures. 

Thanks for the laugh man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @Ostad 

In aakhound haye haroum zadeh, aakharesh 3 ta jazireh ra daadan be emaaraat:






kesaafat ha, dokhtar haye irani ra ke be in kesaafat ha foroukhtan, poul va emkaanaatemoun ra beheshoun daadan, khaakemoun ra foroukhtan, haalaa ham daaran keshvar ra tikke paareh mikonan.
in ashghaal ha ra dige baayad ba zour e aslaheh ham ke shode, birouneshoun kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @Ostad
> 
> In aakhound haye haroum zadeh, aakharesh 3 ta jazireh ra daadan be emaaraat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kesaafat ha, dokhtar haye irani ra ke be in kesaafat ha foroukhtan, poul va emkaanaatemoun ra beheshoun daadan, khaakemoun ra foroukhtan, haalaa ham daaran keshvar ra tikke paareh mikonan.
> in ashghaal ha ra dige baayad ba zour e aslaheh ham ke shode, birouneshoun kard.



@Serpentine Is this true??? No, right?

dear @rmi5, I believe it is false news from this wannabe-journalist from UAE, Source: UAE, Iran Reach Accord on Disputed Hormuz Islands | Defense News | defensenews.com

But the other things you mention are sad indeed, I wish it was false news too


----------



## haman10

fvck !! that creature must embarrass the shyt out of himself everyday !


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> @Serpentine Is this true??? No, right?
> 
> dear @rmi5, I believe it is false news from this wannabe-journalist from UAE, Source: UAE, Iran Reach Accord on Disputed Hormuz Islands | Defense News | defensenews.com



Az in ashghal ha hich chiz ba'id nist. yek bahsaayi, hodoud e 6 maah hast ke dar in mored beyneshoun boude.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @Ostad
> 
> In aakhound haye haroum zadeh, aakharesh 3 ta jazireh ra daadan be emaaraat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kesaafat ha, dokhtar haye irani ra ke be in kesaafat ha foroukhtan, poul va emkaanaatemoun ra beheshoun daadan, khaakemoun ra foroukhtan, haalaa ham daaran keshvar ra tikke paareh mikonan.
> in ashghaal ha ra dige baayad ba zour e aslaheh ham ke shode, birouneshoun kard.



Ariobarzan??  Seriously? You are believing this guy's words?

Please do not believe every random thing you find on YouTube and internet.
This news is a lie from the base.

Hich bahsi bar sare jazaiere tonbe bozorg va kuchak nabude. jazireie Bumoso ham tanha bahs bar sare nahveie administer kardane shahrvandane emirati jazireh hast, vagarna dar hakemiate Iran bar kollesh kuchektarin tardidi nist.


@Esfand 

Yes, as you said, this news is false.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Esfand said:


> @Serpentine Is this true??? No, right?
> 
> dear @rmi5, I believe it is false news from this wannabe-journalist from UAE, Source: UAE, Iran Reach Accord on Disputed Hormuz Islands | Defense News | defensenews.com
> 
> But the other things you mention are sad indeed, I wish it was false news too


You never know man, anything is possible with these animals. They might just do it.


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Ariobarzan??  Seriously? You are believing this guy's words?
> 
> Please do not believe every random thing you find on YouTube and internet.
> This news is a lie from the base.
> 
> Hich bahsi bar sare jazaiere tonbe bozorg va kuchak nabude. jazireie Bumoso ham tanha bahs bar sare nahveie administer kardane shahrvandane emirati jazireh hast, vagarna dar hakemiate Iran bar kollesh kuchektarin tardidi nist.
> 
> 
> @Esfand
> 
> Yes, as you said, this news is false.



fekr nemikoni tohin ha bayad paak she ? fekr nemikoni fosh dadan zed ghavanin site hast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> fekr nemikoni tohin ha bayad paak she ? fekr nemikoni fosh dadan zed ghavanin site hast ?


Haman, enghad zoore alaki nazan. 

Ghavanin age bekhad ejra beshe 100%, toroham bayad ba ordangi az site endakht biroon. Pas enghad be khodet feshare alaki nayar.


----------



## SOHEIL

Ma to oon jazire ha silo haye zir zamini e moshaki darim ...

inghadr cherto pert nagid ... mokhalef hastid ... bashid ... vali dige na ta in had ke kose sher arab ha ro bavar konid ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

oon ablah haee ke dam az mobareze mosalahane mizanan mishe lotfan dahane kasifeshono bebandan.
albate lotfan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> Ma to oon jazire ha silo haye zir zamini e moshaki darim ...
> 
> inghadr cherto pert nagid ... mokhalef hastid ... bashid ... vali dige na ta in had ke kose sher arab ha ro bavar konid ...


hala in chizaro vel kon. 

Gharar nabood fazanavard befresin Andromeda Galaxy in hafte? Bazam zereshk?


----------



## SOHEIL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> oon ablah haee ke dam az mobareze mosalahane mizanan mishe lotfan dahane kasifeshono bebandan.
> albate lotfan.



Ki !?



Abii said:


> hala in chizaro vel kon.
> 
> Gharar nabood fazanavard befresin Andromeda Galaxy in hafte? Bazam zereshk?



Kasi dar mored in hafte harfi nazade ... khialati shodi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> . khialati shodi ...



na dadash , dare sher mige

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> Ki !?


@SOHEIL jan ba shoma naboodam dadash, dashtam moroor mikardam didam ye ablah neveshte ke baraye biroon kardan baziha bayad dast be selah bord natoonestam ehsase khodamo az hemaghate baziha penhan konam.
jomlash in bood
"in ashghaal ha ra dige baayad ba zour e aslaheh ham ke shode, birouneshoun kard."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @SOHEIL jan ba shoma naboodam dadash, dashtam moroor mikardam didam ye ablah neveshte ke baraye biroon kardan baziha bayad dast be selah bord natoonestam ehsase khodamo az hemaghate baziha penhan konam.
> jomlash in bood
> "in ashghaal ha ra dige baayad ba zour e aslaheh ham ke shode, birouneshoun kard."



کیرو میخواد از کجا بیرون کنه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> کیرو میخواد از کجا بیرون کنه؟


Soheil jan manzooram poste #6530 bod.
are we cool?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

> Hey SOHEIL,
> 
> We follow 3 strike procedure to ban users. This is one of the strikes.
> 
> Location of violating the forum rule.
> 
> Discover the celebrations of Eid and some cultural customs in the blessed and beautiful Hijaz
> https://defence.pk/posts/5147915/
> 
> Please don't violate forum rules to keep the forum productive for discussions and knowledge for all.



واسه عرب ها سریع اقدام می کنن ... ولی وقتی ما گزارش میدیم به تخمشون هم نیست



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Soheil jan manzooram poste #6530 bod.
> are we cool?



هر کی گفته گوه زیادی خورده ... وی آر کوول

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 13586


Is that you?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> Is that you?



You really need a mirror !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Is that you?



you are totally right ! 

its u soheil isnt it 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> ye ablah


dadash dari be ablah ha tohin mikoni ha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> You really need a mirror !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13588


And now you are stealing my recycle bin?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> And now you are stealing my recycle bin?



No kid ... that picture merged to last post !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> No kid ... that picture merged to last post !
> 
> View attachment 13595


I hate Family vacations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 13586


I don't know who the guy is but me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

ما برگشتيم مخلص همع بچه هاى گل.

@Islam shall be the winner 
Check your PMs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Me too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Resurrection5782 said:


> ما برگشتيم مخلص همع بچه هاى گل.
> 
> @Islam shall be the winner
> Check your PMs



salam azizam . bebakhshid man nemidoonam chera too yahoo message hato nemigiram .

kholase goftam bedooni kheyli dooset darim ma

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

haman10 said:


> salam azizam . bebakhshid man nemidoonam chera too yahoo message hato nemigiram .
> 
> kholase goftam bedooni kheyli dooset darim ma



Ma bishtar tar dadashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 13597



adab ham ke yokhdi ! 






i love u soheil 

======================

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

عرب ها دارند به شما و فرهنگ ایران توهین می کنند، وجدانا چطور رغبت می کنید که اینقدر سنگ اسلام رو به سینه بزنید. مگه . نمی بینید چطور با حقارت باهاتون رفتار می کنند. حقارت هم حدی داره.

خوبه چیز مثبتی از مسلمان ها بیرون نیامده، اگر میامد که دیگه معلوم نبود چکار می کردید.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Ahriman said:


> عرب ها دارند به شما و فرهنگ ایران توهین می کنند، وجدانا چطور رغبت می کنید که اینقدر سنگ اسلام رو به سینه بزنید. مگه . نمی بینید چطور با حقارت باهاتون رفتار می کنند. حقارت هم حدی داره.
> 
> خوبه چیز مثبتی از مسلمان ها بیرون نیامده، اگر میامد که دیگه معلوم نبود چکار می کردید.



عرب ها مسلمون نیستن

کی گفته عرب ها مسلمونن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

SOHEIL said:


> عرب ها مسلمون نیستن
> 
> کی گفته عرب ها مسلمونن



محمد عرب بوده، مکان های مقدس مسلمان های اونجاست، اونها می گن شما مسلمان نیستید. حالا آش دهن سوزی هم نیست که باشید یا نباشید.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY




----------



## Resurrection5782

No US pressure over Pak-Iran gas pipeline: FO | Pakistan | Dunya News

دوستان اين خبر رو کدوم قسمت تاپيک کنم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

SOHEIL said:


> عرب ها مسلمون نیستن
> 
> کی گفته عرب ها مسلمونن



من می تونم این عربها رو سه ثانیه سوسک کنم چون سنگ اسلامو به سینه نمی زنم. شما که می زنی حریفشون نخواهی شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Ahriman said:


> من می تونم این عربها رو سه ثانیه سوسک کنم چون سنگ اسلامو به سینه نمی زنم. شما که می زنی حریفشون نخواهی شد.



من مسلمان شیعه هستم ... پس از همه بهتر می تونم سوسکشون کنم



Resurrection5782 said:


> No US pressure over Pak-Iran gas pipeline: FO | Pakistan | Dunya News
> 
> دوستان اين خبر رو کدوم قسمت تاپيک کنم؟



تو همین قسمت خودمون بزن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ahriman said:


> محمد عرب بوده، مکان های مقدس مسلمان های اونجاست، اونها می گن شما مسلمان نیستید. حالا آش دهن سوزی هم نیست که باشید یا نباشید.



حضرت محمد آخرين پيغمبر خدا عرب نبوده فقط تو جامعه ى اينا بوده تا بت پرستا رو خداپرست کنه.يه نگاهى به امضام بنداز



SOHEIL said:


> من مسلمان شیعه هستم ... پس از همه بهتر می تونم سوسکشون کنم
> 
> 
> 
> تو همین قسمت خودمون بزن



ايران؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

SOHEIL said:


> من مسلمان شیعه هستم ... پس از همه بهتر می تونم سوسکشون کنم



بله دارم می بینم.



Resurrection5782 said:


> حضرت محمد آخرين پيغمبر خدا عرب نبوده فقط تو جامعه ى اينا بوده تا بت پرستا رو خداپرست کنه.يه نگاهى به امضام بنداز



من کاری به راست و دروغ این ادعا ندارم، در هر صورت اینها این دین رو از خودشون می دونند. ببینید همینطور که کمونیست، کپیتالیسم، سوسیالیسم و غیره همه جا جوابگو نیست اسلام هم همینطوره، این اسلام اگر بدرد کسی بخوره بدرد همین اعراب می خوره، همین عربستانی های احمق با بیش از 300 هزار دانشجو با بورسیه کامل خارج از کشور هنوز هیچ غلطی نتونسته بکنه یکیش، ولی ایرانی با سرمایه شخصی اش می تواند. چرا؟ چون ایرانی فرهنگش برتر است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

lol Did I read that correctly?

Did he say Mohamad wasn't arab? 

*facepalm*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Ahriman said:


> بله دارم می بینم.



اگه منظورت این فروم هست ... فقط یک احمق می تونه وقتش رو برای این عرب ها حدر بده و اعصاب خودش رو خورد کنه

اگه منظورت جهان خارج از اینترنت هست موضوع فرق داره

ببین همین حکومت سعودی ... ما اگه از اسرائیل هم بگذریم از سعودی ها نمی گذریم

سعودی ها یک خانواده یهودی بودن که با کمک انگلستان به قدرت رسیدن

سند تاریخیش هست

شما به هر دلیلی از اسلام برگشتی به خودت مربوطه

فقط یه چیزی رو فراموش نکن

زمان در طول 10 سال اینده ثابت می کنه که تفکر شیعه کار آمد هست یا نه

بهترین کاری که ما می تونیم اینجا انجام بدیم اینه که با اعتقادات همدیگه کاری نداشته باشیم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

I never knew Mohamad was from Switzerland. You learn something new every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> I never knew Mohamad was from Switzerland. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> اگه منظورت این فروم هست ... فقط یک احمق می تونه وقتش رو برای این عرب ها حدر بده و اعصاب خودش رو خورد کنه
> 
> اگه منظورت جهان خارج از اینترنت هست موضوع فرق داره
> 
> ببین همین حکومت سعودی ... ما اگه از اسرائیل هم بگذریم از سعودی ها نمی گذریم
> 
> سعودی ها یک خانواده یهودی بودن که با کمک انگلستان به قدرت رسیدن
> 
> سند تاریخیش هست
> 
> شما به هر دلیلی از اسلام برگشتی به خودت مربوطه
> 
> فقط یه چیزی رو فراموش نکن
> *
> زمان در طول 10 سال اینده ثابت می کنه که تفکر شیعه کار آمد هست یا نه*
> 
> بهترین کاری که ما می تونیم اینجا انجام بدیم اینه که با اعتقادات همدیگه کاری نداشته باشیم


Soheil, to gheir az pishgoi kare digei to donya balad nisti?

Tanha honaret to donya engar gheibgoiye.


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> lol Did I read that correctly?
> 
> Did he say Mohamad wasn't arab?
> 
> *facepalm*



Are you ethnically canadian ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ahriman said:


> بله دارم می بینم.
> 
> 
> 
> من کاری به راست و دروغ این ادعا ندارم، در هر صورت اینها این دین رو از خودشون می دونند. ببینید همینطور که کمونیست، کپیتالیسم، سوسیالیسم و غیره همه جا جوابگو نیست اسلام هم همینطوره، این اسلام اگر بدرد کسی بخوره بدرد همین اعراب می خوره، همین عربستانی های احمق با بیش از 300 هزار دانشجو با بورسیه کامل خارج از کشور هنوز هیچ غلطی نتونسته بکنه یکیش، ولی ایرانی با سرمایه شخصی اش می تواند. چرا؟ چون ایرانی فرهنگش برتر است.



اين عربا حبشى هستن و مسلمون نيستن.نگران خزولاتى که اين عربا هر روز ميگن نباش اينا اصلا ادم نيستن و احساس حقارت شديد ميکنن.من اصلا داخل ادم حسابشون نميکنم که بخام زياد جوابشنون رو بدم.اين پسره ال حسنى هم مشکل روانى داره.اينا گوز مام نيستن که بخايم جوابشونو بديم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Are you ethnically canadian ?



he dosent exist that way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


>



حضرت محمد اصالت کنعانی دارد ... کنعان که می دونی کجاست؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> Are you ethnically canadian ?


yawwwwn

This is retarded. 

I can't believe you want to start a debate over the arabness of Mohamad, the prophet of arabs.


----------



## Ahriman

SOHEIL said:


> اگه منظورت این فروم هست ... فقط یک احمق می تونه وقتش رو برای این عرب ها حدر بده و اعصاب خودش رو خورد کنه



ظاهرا عرب ها پشت مشی با این دارو دسته صاحب این سایت هم دستشون توی یک کاسه است، پستهای مارو پاک می کنند.



> ببین همین حکومت سعودی ... ما اگه از اسرائیل هم بگذریم از سعودی ها نمی گذریم


شما اگر با اسرائیل همون اول گذشته بودید و با فلسطینی های که بدها چقدرتوی جنگ اسیر ازشون گرفتیم رابطه درست نمی کردید الان عربستان هیچ غلطی نمی توانست بکنه.



> زمان در طول 10 سال اینده ثابت می کنه که تفکر شیعه کار آمد هست یا نه


شما احتمالا یا از ایران خارج نشدید یا واقعا نمی دونید وضعیت ایران چطوره. با ایران خارج از خاورمیانه یک مالزی رابطه داشت که الان ان هم افتاده دنبال شیعه ها واقعا فکر می کنید دشمنی که با دنیا درست کردید به نفع کشور تمام خواهد شد؟

چطوری شده که الان عربستانی ها که کشورشان بزرگترین صادر کننده تروریسته ایرانی ها را متهم به تروریست بودن می کنند. رو می خواد وافعا (همین دو ماه پیش بود که سفارت ایران را منفجر کردند) حالا چرا کسی به اینها کار نداره؟ چون نرفتند گیر بدن به اسرائیل.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> yawwwwn
> 
> This is retarded.
> 
> I can't believe you want to start a debate over the arabness of Mohamad, the prophet of arabs.



کنعان می دونی کجاست بی سواد؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ahriman said:


> ظاهرا عرب ها پشت مشی با این دارو دسته صاحب این سایت هم دستشون توی یک کاسه است، پستهای مارو پاک می کنند.
> 
> 
> شما اگر با اسرائیل همون اول گذشته بودید و با فلسطینی های که بدها چقدرتوی جنگ اسیر ازشون گرفتیم رابطه درست نمی کردید الان عربستان هیچ غلطی نمی توانست بکنه.
> 
> 
> شما احتمالا یا از ایران خارج نشدید یا واقعا نمی دونید وضعیت ایران چطوره. با ایران خارج از خاورمیانه یک مالزی رابطه داشت که الان ان هم افتاده دنبال شیعه ها واقعا فکر می کنید دشمنی که با دنیا درست کردید به نفع کشور تمام خواهد شد؟
> 
> چطوری شده که الان عربستانی ها که کشورشان بزرگترین صادر کننده تروریسته ایرانی ها را متهم به تروریست بودن می کنند. رو می خواد وافعا (همین دو ماه پیش بود که سفارت ایران را منفجر کردند) حالا چرا کسی به اینها کار نداره؟ چون نرفتند گیر بدن به اسرائیل.


na baba, in yaroo Soheil az Iran biroon rafte. 

Meseinke ye marizi dare ke bayad vase moaleje az Iran hamash bere biroon. Hala chetorie ke enghad to alame haparoote nemioonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Ahriman said:


> ظاهرا عرب ها پشت مشی با این دارو دسته صاحب این سایت هم دستشون توی یک کاسه است، پستهای مارو پاک می کنند.
> 
> 
> شما اگر با اسرائیل همون اول گذشته بودید و با فلسطینی های که بدها چقدرتوی جنگ اسیر ازشون گرفتیم رابطه درست نمی کردید الان عربستان هیچ غلطی نمی توانست بکنه.
> 
> 
> شما احتمالا یا از ایران خارج نشدید یا واقعا نمی دونید وضعیت ایران چطوره. با ایران خارج از خاورمیانه یک مالزی رابطه داشت که الان ان هم افتاده دنبال شیعه ها واقعا فکر می کنید دشمنی که با دنیا درست کردید به نفع کشور تمام خواهد شد؟
> 
> چطوری شده که الان عربستانی ها که کشورشان بزرگترین صادر کننده تروریسته ایرانی ها را متهم به تروریست بودن می کنند. رو می خواد وافعا (همین دو ماه پیش بود که سفارت ایران را منفجر کردند) حالا چرا کسی به اینها کار نداره؟ چون نرفتند گیر بدن به اسرائیل.



ببین مشکل اصلی تو همین کمبود اطلاعات هست

عربستان همون اسرائیل هست

مشکل ما با اسرائیل ایدئولوژیک نیست ... مشکل ما با اسرائیل استراتژیک هست

اسرائیل اگر ولش کنی تا مرز ایران میاد جلو ... تو کردستان عراق کلی زمین خریده

این موضوع برای ما یه خطر بزرگ هست

ما ترجیح می دیم اطرافمون پر از کشورهای عربی ضعیف باشه تا یه کشور یهودی قدرتمند مسلح به سلاح اتمی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Resurrection5782

حضرت محمد (ص) از نسل حضرت ابراهيم بودن و ربطى به عرباى بيابان گرد وحشى ندارن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> کنعان می دونی کجاست بی سواد؟


ba savad, I can use your argument and say that many of the great Iranian leaders in history weren't actually Iranian. 

Mohamad was the leader of arabs, he brought glory to the arabs and you're worshipping an arab religion. Deal with it. If you don't like these FACTS, you can change your religion. 

Anyway, I have to get ready to go to work. This argument is idiotic, even by PDF standards.


----------



## New

dear @Ahriman hala chera mikhay arabaro soosk koni?
bebin pesar khale hamin harfe shoma yani soosk kardane araba ye shoare nezhad parastane hast ke hatta tooye hameye keshvarhaye modern hodoode 80 90 sale ke matrood shode.
bebin age mikhay sohbat koni hadeaghal be rooz bash. man yek irani hastam. man az farhangi kohan amadeam va man hichgah be hich nezhadi tohin nakhaham kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Meseinke ye marizi dare ke bayad vase moaleje az Iran hamash bere biroon. Hala chetorie ke enghad to alame haparoote nemioonam.


ahmagh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

ازتون یک خواهشی دارم. البته من خودمم این اشتباه رو کردم و نباید می کردم. اگر ممکنه حداقل این دعواهای بین خودمون ایرانی ها رو انگلیسی نکنیم این عرب ها سو استفاده می کنند. اگر بیاییم همینجا به فینگلیش یا فارسی بنویس


Islam shall be the winner said:


> dear @Ahriman hala chera mikhay arabaro soosk koni?
> bebin pesar khale hamin harfe shoma yani soosk kardane araba ye shoare nezhad parastane hast ke hatta tooye hameye keshvarhaye modern hodoode 80 90 sale ke matrood shode.
> bebin age mikhay sohbat koni hadeaghal be rooz bash. man yek irani hastam. man az farhangi kohan amadeam va man hichgah be hich nezhadi tohin nakhaham kard.



سوسک نژاد پرستیه؟!

Shab khosh. Inam az dars khondan ma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ahriman said:


> ازتون یک خواهشی دارم. البته من خودمم این اشتباه رو کردم و نباید می کردم. اگر ممکنه حداقل این دعواهای بین خودمون ایرانی ها رو انگلیسی نکنیم این عرب ها سو استفاده می کنند. اگر بیاییم همینجا به فینگلیش یا فارسی بنویس



khoobe hade aghal ino mifahmi doost aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> ba savad, I can use your argument and say that many of the great Iranian leaders in history weren't actually Iranian.
> 
> Mohamad was the leader of arabs, he brought glory to the arabs and you're worshipping an arab religion. Deal with it. If you don't like these FACTS, you can change your religion.
> 
> Anyway, I have to get ready to go to work. This argument is idiotic, even by PDF standards.



باراک اوباما مگه اصالتا امریکاییه !؟

جمع کنید این حرف های کس شعر رو ... تو خودتم جد و ابادت به یه مغول یا عرب بر می گرده

مملکت ما جایی هست که همش سر راه وحشی ها بوده

من فراموش نکردم که عرب ها چه جنایتی کردن ... ولی همون کسی که تو پیامبر عرب ها صداش می زنه یه چیزی گفته

سلمان فارسی رو که می شناسی

بزرگترین صحابه پیامبر سلمان فارسی بود نه یه عرب

چرا!؟

چون سلمان دانشمند بود

برگشت رو به سلمان گفت ... روزی فرا میرسه که تمام اعراب از اسلام روی گردان میشن و فقط ایرانی ها اسلام رو حفظ می کنن

این حرف رو عرب ها تو کتابای خودشون نوشتن

که البته بعدا حذف شد

فقط ای کاش یکبار به این فکر می کردی که تو راه رفتن به سرکار یه ماشین بزنه بهت و بری به درک

اگر رفتی و دیدی که واقعیت یه چیز دیگه بوده چی!؟

هیچ وقت کسی که بره به درک دوباره بر نمی گرده به این دنیا

نمی دونم چطور یه نفر می تونه به این موضوع فکر نکنه



Ahriman said:


> ازتون یک خواهشی دارم. البته من خودمم این اشتباه رو کردم و نباید می کردم. اگر ممکنه حداقل این دعواهای بین خودمون ایرانی ها رو انگلیسی نکنیم این عرب ها سو استفاده می کنند. اگر بیاییم همینجا به فینگلیش یا فارسی بنویس
> 
> 
> سوسک نژاد پرستیه؟!
> 
> Shab khosh. Inam az dars khondan ma



اگه فرد منطقی هستی فردا با هم بحث می کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> ba savad, I can use your argument and say that many of the great Iranian leaders in history weren't actually Iranian.
> 
> Mohamad was the leader of arabs, he brought glory to the arabs and you're worshipping an arab religion. Deal with it. If you don't like these FACTS, you can change your religion.
> 
> Anyway, I have to get ready to go to work. This argument is idiotic, even by PDF standards.



Shoma mituni hamin mantegh ro baraie rahbarane gharbi be kar bebari.
Jesus christ felestini bude, yani alan U.S president, roasaie hamin canadie ke tush hasti, va nazdike bish az 100 keshvare jahan ham be masihiat eteghad daran, dini ke tuie khavare miane motevaled shode va hich rabti be europe va U.S nadare.

albate nabaiad dargire nezhad va injur chiza beshim va agar eteghade hamdige ro ghabul nadarim, lozumi nadare bioftim be june ham dige.
shoma age atheist hasti, aghidat baraie khodete va kasi ham ke muslim hast aghidash baraie khodeshe, behtarin rahkar ine ke agar 2 taraf nemitunan ba ham rabeteie khubi dashte bashan, hadeaghal kari be kare ham nadashte bashan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

Ahriman said:


> چطوری شده که الان عربستانی ها که کشورشان بزرگترین صادر کننده تروریسته ایرانی ها را متهم به تروریست بودن می کنند. رو می خواد وافعا (همین دو ماه پیش بود که سفارت ایران را منفجر کردند) حالا چرا کسی به اینها کار نداره؟ چون نرفتند گیر بدن به اسرائیل.




شما يه نگاهى به تاپيکا ى اينجا بنداز بعضى ضد وطن ها دائم از ايران بد ميگن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> Shoma mituni hamin mantegh ro baraie rahbarane gharbi be kar bebari.
> Jesus christ felestini bude, yani alan U.S president, roasaie hamin canadie ke tush hasti, va nazdike bish az 100 keshvare jahan ham be masihiat eteghad daran, dini ke tuie khavare miane motevaled shode va hich rabti be europe va U.S nadare.
> 
> albate nabaiad dargire nezhad va injur chiza beshim va agar eteghade hamdige ro ghabul nadarim, lozumi nadare bioftim be june ham dige.
> shoma age atheist hasti, aghidat baraie khodete va kasi ham ke muslim hast aghidash baraie khodeshe, behtarin rahkar ine ke agar 2 taraf nemitunan ba ham rabeteie khubi dashte bashan, hadeaghal kari be kare ham nadashte bashan.



توی مسائل استراتژیک یه موضوعی هست به اسم ناسیونالیسم

اگر ایران ناسیونالیست بشه دیگه ارتباط با کشورهای شیعه معنا نداره

این مستقیم قدرت بازدارندگی مارو هدف میگیره

شما یک لحظه فکر کن

فارس و ترک و لر و بلوچ و عرب بخوان هر کدوم راه خودشون رو برن و نژاد گرایی جای ایدئولوژی رو بگیره

خوب ایران با فارس و لر و کرد و ... شده ایران

ایدئولوژی شیعه اینها رو کنار هم نگهداشته

چرا یهودیا اومدن اتحادیه اروپا رو ایجاد کردن

چون می خواستن اینها رو متحد کنن و ازشون یه چماق بزرگ بسازن تا ازشون حمایت کنه

اگر کسی به این چیزا فکر نکنه 
...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BronzePlaque

Ahriman said:


> Well, if you want to have it the "Islamic Way" *sex outside of marriage will get you killed,* whether you're Muslim or NOT!



That sucks bro


----------



## Resurrection5782

هر چى لينک از تروريست بودن عربا تو اين تاپيک بى پدر گذاشته بودم پاک کردن
Jazan (KSA) springs ancient surprise: 450,000-year-old cemetery | Page 7

Saudi Wahhabism and Conspiracies - Intifada Palestine | Intifada Palestine

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/wikileaks-saudis-largest-source-of-terror-funds/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Have you ever went to stadium to watch Tractor Sazi's games? I wish to watch one of their games in the stadium, but I can't. The atmosphere is so strong there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I saw this video a couple of days ago:


yes, 4 times as i remember.there is a group of fans called "TT club". almost all of them are educated and very polite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

BronzePlaque said:


> That sucks bro



His knowledge sucks !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> عرب ها مسلمون نیستن
> 
> کی گفته عرب ها مسلمونن






SOHEIL said:


> من مسلمان شیعه هستم ... پس از همه بهتر می تونم سوسکشون کنم







Abii said:


> lol Did I read that correctly?
> 
> Did he say Mohamad wasn't arab?
> 
> *facepalm*



inhaa, zarib e houshishoun dar hadd e karafs ham nist, va gar na ke donbaaleh ro ye in aakhound ha nemishodan @Abii jan 



Abii said:


> Soheil, to gheir az pishgoi kare digei to donya balad nisti?
> 
> Tanha honaret to donya engar gheibgoiye.


nokte ye funesh ham injaast ke hame ye in pishgouyi haash, ridemoun az aab dar miyaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Due to Islamic laws, If you are not muslim, or christian or jewish or Zoroastrian, you would be considered as "Kaafar e Harbi", and muslims should kill you, no matter of what your condition is.
> BTW, a muslim cannot marry a non-muslim in Iran, unless a muslim man decides to "Temporarily" marry(Sigha (Only Shia have this type of marriage and the majority sunni muslims, hate this type of marriage and consider it as prostitution and Zina, but Iran's laws are based on Shia figh and not Sunni schools of figh  )) a non-muslim women. unless, they would not register your marriage and they can consider your relationship as Zina(Affair), and kill you.



Mate, i wonder how you define a muslim ?

I mean we Turks do not live by Islamic laws. So what if a Turk gets involved this in Iran ? He/She would be regarded as a muslim or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i wonder how you define a muslim ?
> 
> I mean we Turks do not live by Islamic laws. So what if a Turk gets involved this in Iran ? He/She would be regarded as a muslim or not ?



Based on the Islamic Laws, if you say Shahada, Shahada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , you will be considered as a muslim, no matter of what you are doing or not doing. this is the original islamic law which is accepted by sunni, and also conservative shia clerics. 
BTW, they will automatically consider you as a muslim in Iran, unless you tell them you are not a muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

@xenon54 mate our section is literally dead....let's hang with Iranian bros. 

I really wish that there were some Greek members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 mate our section is literally dead....let's hang with Iranian bros.
> 
> I really wish that there were some Greek members.


Yeah, Iranians like chatting not like us, our section is boring.

And about Greeks, @atatwolf would scare them away in one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 mate our section is literally dead....let's hang with Iranian bros.
> 
> I really wish that there were some *Greek members.*



maybe we need to wish to have some Armenians as well.
I think there are some kurds like @Bahoz who provide enough source of trolling against us. you can try your chance against them, if you want.  
BTW, @atatwolf is a champion in kicking their a$$es.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> maybe we need to wish to have some Armenians as well.
> I think there are some kurds like @Bahoz who provide enough source of trolling against us. you can try your chance against them, if you want.
> BTW, @atatwolf is a champion in kicking their a$$es.


Better not, you can have propper discussions with Greeks, they are educated, but not with Armenians they are a bunch of poor, uneducated idiots.
A discussion with them would be a torture for your brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Yeah, Iranians like chatting not like us, our section is boring.



Mate, our section is quite different. When a Major incident happens like Gezi Protests or Mavi Marmara incident. Every inactive Turkish user becomes active. And all the hell breaks out. When the events cool down, you can't find anybody.

And about Greeks, @atatwolf would scare them away in one day. [/quote]

 Most true but i like their stories, those "We will kick you back to Central-Asia" , "We will take Constaniople back", etc... always puts a smile on my face. 



rmi5 said:


> maybe we need to wish to have some Armenians as well.



Armenians are small fry, they never talk big against Turkey. 



rmi5 said:


> I think there are some kurds like @Bahoz who provide enough source of trolling against us. you can try your chance against them, if you want.



Mate, we got bored of Bahoz, he says the same stuff over and over again...... 



rmi5 said:


> BTW, @atatwolf is a champion in kicking their a$$es.



Atatwolf have to develop some sort of auto-control..... he always gets excited and begin insulting which ends with his ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Most true but i like their stories, those "We will kick you back to Central-Asia" , "We will take Constaniople back", etc... always puts a smile on my face.


Well, i saw enough Turks talking about taking back whole Greece, so its mutual.
But actually many Greeks are also friendly, they see the cultural similarity between us.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Well, i saw enough Turks talking about taking back whole Greece, so its mutual.
> But actually many Greeks are also friendly, they see the cultural similarity between us.



I have been to Greece (Selanik, Athens, Patros).... I think they are angry looking people. I wouldn't say they are friendly when we compare them with our people. But they are definetly more civilised than us.

Anyways have you ever tried "solomos solomou" vids in youtube..... comments below are insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I have been to Greece (Selanik, Athens, Patros).... I think they are angry looking people. I wouldn't say they are friendly when we compare them with our people. But they are definetly more civilised than us.
> 
> Anyways have you ever tried "solomos solomou" vids in youtube..... comments below are insane.


They have a huge crisis, even worse than 2001 in Turkey, ofcourse they have a angry looking nowadays. 
But Germans took our pole position in ''most hated nationalitys by Greeks'' list.

Youtube is the Birth place of Internet Trolling, there is no moderation, PDF would be like that within 2h if there was no moderators, for exsample, ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ooops I guess I came here by mistake I was searching for Iranian chill thread but I think I ended up to Turkish chill thread.

kidding.
you are all welcomed to be here at any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ooops I guess I came here by mistake I was searching for Iranian chill thread but I think I got to Turkish chill thread.
> 
> kidding.
> you are all welcomed to be here at any time.


Well, Iranians never visit our section so we decided to visit you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> They have a huge crisis, even worse than 2001 in Turkey, ofcourse they have a angry looking nowadays.
> But Germans took our pole position in ''most hated nationalitys by Greeks'' list.
> 
> Youtube is the Birth place of Internet Trolling, there is no moderation, PDF would be like that within 2h if there was no moderators, for exsample, ME section.



Well, i have visited Greece in 2007.....and didn't like them at all.

With all Eagean EEZ , Cyprus natural gas, etc... I don't think we will ever come in terms with them. And we leave them alone they always try someting funny EOKA-B, Kardak Crysis etc.....

So i think Turkish policy of constantly bullying Greece is good. 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> ooops I guess I came here by mistake I was searching for Iranian chill thread but I think I ended up to Turkish chill thread.
> 
> kidding.
> you are all welcomed to be here at any time.



Thanks mate, you are also welcomed in Turkish section.

By the way, i don't remember ever seeing your country and location flags...... Are you Iranian ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Well, i have visited Greece in 2007.....and didn't like them at all.
> 
> With all Eagean EEZ , Cyprus natural gas, etc... I don't think we will ever come in terms with them. And we leave them alone they always try someting funny EOKA-B, Kardak Crysis etc.....
> 
> So i think Turkish policy of constantly bullying Greece is good.


We should be thankfull to the Greeks, they are responsible for our strong Army and their bankrupt State.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> Well, Iranians never visit our section so we decided to visit you.


So i guess it might be a good Idea to start a CHILL THREAD and delete these sectarian Iranian & Turkish threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

xenon54 said:


> They have a huge crisis, even worse than 2001 in Turkey, ofcourse they have a angry looking nowadays.
> But Germans took our pole position in ''most hated nationalitys by Greeks'' list.
> 
> Youtube is the Birth place of Internet Trolling, there is no moderation*, PDF would be like that within 2h if there was no moderators*, for exsample, ME section.


That's what makes it fun sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Ariobarzan??  Seriously? You are believing this guy's words?
> 
> Please do not believe every random thing you find on YouTube and internet.
> This news is a lie from the base.
> 
> Hich bahsi bar sare jazaiere tonbe bozorg va kuchak nabude. jazireie Bumoso ham tanha bahs bar sare nahveie administer kardane shahrvandane emirati jazireh hast, vagarna dar hakemiate Iran bar kollesh kuchektarin tardidi nist.
> 
> 
> @Esfand
> 
> Yes, as you said, this news is false.



Aziz jan, source e khabar, ye jaaye mo'tabar i mesle defencenews hast.
Dar har sourat, dar mored e aboumousaa ham bahsi nabaayad vojoud daashte baashe, chon nahve ye administration e jazire(30% emaaraat 70% Iran + parcham e har 2 + ta'min e amniyat ba Iran) ke 5 dahe hast ke be deghghat moshakhkhas shodeh. ghaziye kaamelan moshakhkhas hast, noghte i baraaye bahs vojoud nadaashte, nafs e mozaakereh ba ounhaa, khodesh eshtebaah hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> حضرت محمد اصالت کنعانی دارد ... کنعان که می دونی کجاست؟




وقتی شماها این بحث های شرو ورو پیش نکشید که به اینجاها نمی رسه . من چند بار اینجا به همه گفتم که به نظرات همدیگه احترام بذارید تا این مشکلات پیش نیاد ولی هیچکس اهمیت نداد و همین باعث میشه هر روز یا هر چند روز یکبار این مسائل پیش بیاد 


اینکه پیامبر کجایی بودن مهم نیست . مهم اینه که چکار کرد .

به جای اینکه با توهین به اعراب بخوایم خودمونو بالا ببریم و دنبال نژاد پرستی باشیم بهتره قبول کنیم که هر جایی ، هر قومی و هر کشوری هم ادم خوب داره هم آدم بد و نمیشه همه رو به خاطر یه عده زیر سوال ببریم و اینطور قضاوت کنیم .

در جواب سهیل هم باید بگم نه خیر ، بنده نمیدونم کنعان کجاست و زیادم برام مهم نیست

مهم اینه که آدم طرز فکر و اعمالشو اسلامی کنه نه اینکه بره دنبال این مسائل




> من کاری به راست و دروغ این ادعا ندارم، در هر صورت اینها این دین رو از خودشون می دونند. ببینید همینطور که کمونیست، کپیتالیسم، سوسیالیسم و غیره همه جا جوابگو نیست اسلام هم همینطوره، این اسلام اگر بدرد کسی بخوره بدرد همین اعراب می خوره، همین عربستانی های احمق با بیش از 300 هزار دانشجو با بورسیه کامل خارج از کشور هنوز هیچ غلطی نتونسته بکنه یکیش، ولی ایرانی با سرمایه شخصی اش می تواند. چرا؟ چون ایرانی فرهنگش برتر است.




در جواب دوستی هم که میگه اعراب اسلام رو از خودشون می بینن هم باید گفت که ایشون در اشتباه هستن .

ادیان الهی حد و مرز نمیشناسن و برای کل بشر فرستاده شدن نه یک قوم خاص

حرفی که ایشون میزنه نا مفهومه ، معلوم نیست درباره ی دین صحبت می کنه یا حکومت دینی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> By the way, i don't remember ever seeing your country and location flags...... Are you Iranian


They are classified as top secrets bro. even my brother is not aware of that sort of information, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Islam shall be the winner said:


> They are classified as top secrets bro. even my brother is not aware of that sort of information, dude.



Okay, my prediction goes like this. 

Looking your avatar name, you are muslim.

You hang in Iranian section.

You are most probably Iranian or Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Sinan said:


> Okay, my prediction goes like this.
> 
> Looking your avatar name, you are muslim.
> 
> You hang in Iranian section.
> 
> You are most probably Iranian or Pakistani.


Or an evil zionist JEW mossad agent who claims to be an iranian and learnt farsi designed to defame iranians as some famous member (only if you go against his logic) on PDF says.  Just kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Okay, my prediction goes like this.
> Looking your avatar name, you are muslim.
> You hang in Iranian section.
> You are most probably Iranian or Pakistani.


based on your prediction skills you are going to know my shoe size at the end of this conversation.
but don't be fooled by that avatar name bro. even it is unclear for me why I chose that kind of name for my profile.
seriously why??!!!
why??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> maybe we need to wish to have some Armenians as well.
> I think there are some kurds like @Bahoz who provide enough source of trolling against us. you can try your chance against them, if you want.
> BTW, @atatwolf i*s a champion in kicking their a$$es.*



The Kurdish posters are trolls?  I thought the Kurds were a bit more sensible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Okay, my prediction goes like this.
> 
> Looking your avatar name, you are muslim.
> 
> You hang in Iranian section.
> 
> You are most probably Iranian or Pakistani.



You're wrong dear sinan , he's a UFO came here to study about the weirdest creatures ( Iranians ) in the blue planet .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> The Kurdish posters are trolls?  I thought the Kurds were a bit more sensible.


He is trying to show pkk, a terrorist organisation, as a legitimate voice of Kurds, so he is a terrorist troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Azizam said:


> Or an evil zionist mossad agent designed to defame iranians as some famous member on PDF says.



No way.. 

That famous member is in my ignore list. I don't want to waste my time even to scroll over his comments.



Islam shall be the winner said:


> based on your prediction skills you are going to know my shoe size at the end of this conversation.
> but don't be fooled by that avatar name bro. even it is unclear for me why I chose that kind of name for my profile.
> seriously why??!!!
> why??



Well to be truthful, i have always refrained myself to get in conversation with you. As you could be a like those guys who praise the sick stuff that El-kaide does. But seems like you are nice guy. 

-----------------------------------------------------

Anyways, i have to get up 4 hours later so i better get some sleep.

Good night to you all

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> *He is trying to show pkk, a terrorist organisation*, as a legitimate voice of Kurds, so he is a terrorist troll.



I am neutral on the whole Kurdish issue, as it is very complicated. However, I do have sympathies with Kurds in Iraq, who were victims of immense atrocities and have not, like other major ethnic groups in Iraq, engaged in massive scale terrorism.

But then again, they might be bidding their time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Or an evil zionist JEW mossad agent who claims to be an iranian and learnt farsi designed to defame iranians as some famous member (only if you go against his logic) on PDF says. Just kidding


Vow, unfortunately busted.
Who the hell is this guy? I guess the moderators should be obligated to put an upper limit for IQ levels here. for example a law about IQ's being under 180.
kidding.
you are right and I am going to kill myself after this scandal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Sinan said:


> Anyways, i have to get up 4 hours later so i better get some sleep.
> 
> *Good night to you al*l



nighty night

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> I am neutral on the whole Kurdish issue, as it is very complicated. However, I do have sympathies with Kurds in Iraq, who were victims of immense atrocities and have not, like other major ethnic groups in Iraq, massive scale terrorism.
> 
> But then again, they might be bidding their time


Its the best thing to stay neutral in this for you.
We have nothing against Kurds, we just dont like Terrorist worshippers as bahoz is one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> Its the best thing to stay neutral in this for you.
> We have nothing against Kurds, *we just dont like Terrorist worshippers as bahoz is one of them*.



They showed a documentary about the Peshmergas in Iraq.

And they had high number of Women fighters among them.

I must admit, they were a good looking lot, were in really good shape and knew how to use their guns 

@xenon54 It is the moral dilemma we Men face all the time. Side with hot chicks or do the morally right thing 

@rmi5 You have Kurds in Iran too right? If I am not mistaken, in the border regions?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Well to be truthful, i have always refrained myself to get in conversation with you. As you could be a like those guys who praise the sick stuff that El-kaide does. But seems like you are nice guy.



now I am sure I am gonna change this profile name (of course after blowing up my self the al-qaedan way)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Azizam said:


> Or an evil zionist JEW mossad agent who claims to be an iranian and learnt farsi designed to defame iranians as some famous member (only if you go against his logic) on PDF says.  Just kidding.



I see a lot of you in this thread these days. Stayed because of the friendly company 

Hope the Iranians don't go border patrol on our A$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

good night everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

Islam shall be the winner said:


> good night everyone.


I have to work tomorrow so should also go to sleep, night everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> They showed a documentary about the Peshmergas in Iraq.
> 
> And they had high number of Women fighters among them.
> 
> I must admit, they were a good looking lot, were in really good shape and knew how to use their guns
> 
> @xenon54 It is the moral dilemma we Men face all the time. Side with hot chicks or do the morally right thing
> 
> @rmi5 You have Kurds in Iran too right? If I am not mistaken, in the border regions?



Yes, we have some of them in the western border.


----------



## Resurrection5782

Sinan said:


> No way..
> 
> That famous member is in my ignore list. I don't want to waste my time even to scroll over his comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be truthful, i have always refrained myself to get in conversation with you. As you could be a like those guys who praise the sick stuff that El-kaide does. But seems like you are nice guy.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyways, i have to get up 4 hours later so i better get some sleep.
> 
> Good night to you all



He is exellante guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Yes, *we have some of them in the western border.*



You know what you must do now. The Mullahs demand this


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> You know what you must do now. The Mullahs demand this




Kurds are very kind and hospitable people unlike their appearance that seems serious .

I hope the government supports them and gives them more freedom .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> You know what you must do now. The Mullahs demand this



Honestly, I did not want to open a discussion about this, since we have many of them in the forum.
We, Azeri turks, do not have too much beef with them, but we don't like it when they try to bug our Turk brothers in turkey. They are doing smuggling and terrorists attacks in the West Azerbaijan province as well, which is annoying as well. But, mullah hassani, The previous Imam of the city of Urmia, kicked their a$$ many years ago in West Azerbaijan when they tried to annoy Azeris. PS. He is the only mullah who always has guns with himself.  anyway, they need to increase their cultural level and remove their racism and some of their cultural issues.
Anyway, none of these reasons justify what mullahs did to them, and I am still in favor of having better conditions in kurdistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> *Kurds are very kind and hospitable people unlike their appearance that seems serious .*
> 
> I hope the government supports them and gives them more freedom .










rmi5 said:


> Honestly, I did not want to open a discussion about this, since we have many of them in the forum.
> We, Azeri turks, do not have too much beef with them, but we don't like it when they try to bug our Turk brothers in turkey. They are doing smuggling and terrorists attacks in the West Azerbaijan province as well, which is annoying as well. But, mullah hassani, The previous Imam of the city of Urmia, kicked their a$$ many years ago in West Azerbaijan when they tried to annoyed us. PS. He is the only mullah who always has guns with himself.  anyway, they need to increase their cultural level and remove their racism and some of their cultural issues.
> *Anyway, none of these reasons justify what mullahs did to them, *and I am still in favor of having better conditions in kurdistan.



None of the issues in the world are as clear cut. Sometimes the so called 'victims' turn tomorrow's oppressors.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bahoz

Ravi Nair said:


> The Kurdish posters are trolls?  I thought the Kurds were a bit more sensible.



If you want to discuss the Kurdish question, do it with someone neutral. They will tell you the exact same thing as me. But do not listen to me either. But for the love of God, do not listen to the racist Turks on this board either.

Go and find your own information. That is the best reward for yourself.

On a side note; I think it is not pleasant to call me a troll in a thread I am not even active in. Be men, not cowards, and discuss with me, instead of mentioning me random places on off topic notes. Because, as you can see, you have opened another box which makes free room for other anti-Kurdish posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Bahoz said:


> If you want to discuss the Kurdish question, do it with someone neutral. They will tell you the exact same thing as me. But do not listen to me either. But for the love of God, do not listen to the racist Turks on this board either.
> 
> Go and find your own information. That is the best reward for yourself.
> 
> On a side note; I think it is not pleasant to call me a troll in a thread I am not even active in. *Be men, not cowards*, and discuss with me, instead of mentioning me random places on off topic notes. Because, as you can see, you have opened another box which makes free room for other anti-Kurdish posters.



I didn't mention you! And thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahoz

Ravi Nair said:


> I didn't mention you! And thanks for the info.



Sorry, the last part of my post was not directed at you. But at the people who mentioned me earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> I didn't mention you! And thanks for the info.




You're keen on animations etc , aren't you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

از دوستان کسی اطلاع دارد فردی که در همه جا، در هر جمعی و مطلب و بحث های مختلف، مرتبط و بی ربط ، مرتب به این اشاره می کند که من به عنوان مثال آذری هستم یا کرد هستم با فارس هستم یا ...
اصلا از نژاد ایرانی نباشد واز نژاد دیگر باشد( فرقی نمی کند کجای دنیا و چه نژادی)و هی به آن اشاره کند، دچار چه نوع اختلال روانی می باشد و نام این اختلال چیست؟

اگر کسی اطلاع دارد ممنون می شوم بگوید.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Honestly, I did not want to open a discussion about this, since we have many of them in the forum.
> We, Azeri turks, do not have too much beef with them, but we don't like it when they try to bug our Turk brothers in turkey. They are doing smuggling and terrorists attacks in the West Azerbaijan province as well, which is annoying as well.



Iranians will pick Kurds over Turks anyday. Doesn't matter where the Turk is coming from, he remains alien in the region. Kurds are doing a fine job in Turkey. Their identity has never been taken from them in despite of decades of assimilation-policy. Look at the Armenians in East-Turkey; they have effectively been Turkified. You Azeris too in the past. That is what happens to weak people. You can't fool around with a Kurd.

There seems to be a source for the return of these 3 islands btw.

Source: UAE, Iran Reach Accord on Disputed Hormuz Islands | Defense News | defensenews.com

Idiots. We didn't let our family members die in a war against Arabs to return lands of our nation decades later. If true, Rouhani should be violently overthrown. This is treason.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys please stop this fu-cking childish ethnic fight . It doesn't matter who we are or whether we support current system or not but we're all Iranians .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> That is what happens to weak people. You can't fool around with a Kurd.


You are so laughable, kurds don't have even one independent state, and you call Turks who created Safavid empire and Ottoman empire as weak people 


> Idiots. We didn't let our family members die in a war against Arabs to return lands of our nation decades later. If true, Rouhani should be violently overthrown. This is treason.


If you open your eyes, you would see that the problem is the regime and khamenei and not a puppet like Rouhani.



S00R3NA said:


> Guys please stop this fu-cking childish ethnic fight . It doesn't matter who we are or whether we support current system or not but we're all Iranians .


I don't wanna start any fight about this ethnical stuff. But, As you can see above, we have some stupid racists who enjoy to insult other ethnicities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> You are so laughable, kurds don't have even one independent state, and you call Turks who created Safavid empire and Ottoman empire as weak people



That is like saying that Iranian Azeris don't have their own state, or Lurs, Bakthiaris, Mazandaranis, Gilanis, etc. Kurds are part of the Iranian people, unlike Azeri Turks, and therefor are included in the whole idea behind Iran, which stands for land of the Iranians. I don't really care about Kurds elsewhere. Kurds migrated from Iran towards other places in the region anyway.

Turks didnt create the Safavid empire. Go check on Irannica.



> If you open your eyes, you would see that the problem is the regime and khamenei and not a puppet like Rouhani.



Khamenei is the problem, correct, but it were people like Rafsanjani, Khatami and Rouhani who were always eager to please Arabs around the world. How come these rumors weren't around when Ahmadinejad was leading the government? Khamenei was rahbar in those days too, right? The problem is weak reformist-minded people. I may not agree with those hardliner idiots in Iran, but at least I can support them in their foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Honestly, I did not want to open a discussion about this, since we have many of them in the forum.
> We, Azeri turks, do not have too much beef with them, but we don't like it when they try to bug our Turk brothers in turkey. They are doing smuggling and terrorists attacks in the West Azerbaijan province as well, which is annoying as well. But, mullah hassani, The previous Imam of the city of Urmia, kicked their a$$ many years ago in West Azerbaijan when they tried to annoy Azeris. PS. He is the only mullah who always has guns with himself.  anyway, they need to increase their cultural level and remove their racism and some of their cultural issues.
> Anyway, none of these reasons justify what mullahs did to them, and I am still in favor of having better conditions in kurdistan.



kurds in west and south west of Iran are very nice people but in north west there are different groups of kurds some of them are very friendly but some like Shikaks(spelling is different i think) are the main supporters of Pjak,and PKK and they call Other people (turk, fars, Lors,...) Ajam, other do too but they really mean it.
and about Hassani i like this guy but since yesterday, he is retired. 
once he said: if a kurd himself come out of a vote box i will not allow him, let alone number of votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> There seems to be a source for the return of these 3 islands btw.
> 
> Source: UAE, Iran Reach Accord on Disputed Hormuz Islands | Defense News | defensenews.com
> 
> Idiots. We didn't let our family members die in a war against Arabs to return lands of our nation decades later. If true, Rouhani should be violently overthrown. This is treason.



Fake news ... & not for the first time !

Arabic fantasize !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Ostad said:


> kurds in west and south west of Iran are very nice people but in north west there are different groups of kurds some of them are very friendly but some like Shikaks(spelling is different i think) are the main supporters of Pjak,and PKK and they call Other people (turk, fars, Lors,...) Ajam, other do too but they really mean it.
> and about Hassani i like this guy but since yesterday, he is retired.
> once he said: if a kurd himself come out of a vote box i will not allow him, let alone number of votes.




There are idiots in every corner of the world and every country, the best idea is to freeze them out of society. If they are terrorist and ruin the lifes of innocents, they must be dealt with.

As a Turkish member so correct said in the PKK-thread, the door is open: Anyone who does not like his/her country because they believe they "belong" to a different people are welcome to leave. Meanwhile the people that care about their country should work to improve it in *all* aspects

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Esfand said:


> There are idiots in every corner of the world and every country, the best idea is to freeze them out of society. *As a Turkish member so correct said *in the PKK-thread, the door is open: Anyone who does not like his/her country because they believe they "belong" to a different people are welcome to leave. Meanwhile the people that care about their country should work to improve it in all aspects



Her/his country is bullcrap. Countries just aren't eternal entities which can't be questioned on their legitimacy. Kurds have been living in these areas way long before the Turks came. So a Turk telling others to leave lands which they have been living on for more than 3000 years is just completely laughable.



SOHEIL said:


> Fake news ... & not for the first time !
> 
> Arabic fantasize !



What if it proves out to be true?


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> Her/his country is bullcrap. Countries just aren't eternal entities which can't be questioned on their legitimacy. Kurds have been living in these areas way long before the Turks came. So a Turk telling others to leave lands which they have been living on for more than 3000 years is just completely laughable.



I was referring to the Kurds in NW-Iran that Ostad mentioned. I have no comments to the Turkish-Kurdish issue, I know too little about it to comment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> kurds in west and south west of Iran are very nice people but in north west there are different groups of kurds some of them are very friendly but some like Shikaks(spelling is different i think) are the main supporters of Pjak,and PKK and they call Other people (turk, fars, Lors,...) Ajam, other do too but they really mean it.
> and about Hassani i like this guy but since yesterday, he is retired.
> once he said: if a kurd himself come out of a vote box i will not allow him, let alone number of votes.



The interesting point for me is that Hassani is the only mullah who some panturks have respect for him. He is absolutely different from other mullahs in Iran. I do not agree with his ultra religious views, but at least, he is not a leech like other mullahs and he does farming for his living. 
In addition, he screwed those kurdish a$$holes who tried to attack turks. He literally picked up his gun, and screwed them all. 
BTW, his title was "General Hassani" in Revolution era.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> What if it proves out to be true?



What if it proves out to be false?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Esfand said:


> I was referring to the Kurds in NW-Iran that Ostad mentioned. I have no comments to the Turkish-Kurdish issue, I know too little about it to comment



Azeri Turks have no right to claim these lands. They have invaded these places themselves.


----------



## Ostad

Esfand said:


> There are idiots in every corner of the world and every country, the best idea is to freeze them out of society. If they are terrorist and ruin the lifes of innocents, they must be dealt with.
> 
> As a Turkish member so correct said in the PKK-thread, the door is open: Anyone who does not like his/her country because they believe they "belong" to a different people are welcome to leave. Meanwhile the people that care about their country should work to improve it in *all* aspects


today its not a big problem Azaries and kurds living together with no problem.but some people just want the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> What if it proves out to be false?



Than we have nothing to worry about. But I'll rather take these rumors seriously. We have a known history of giving lands away. Always prepare for the worst, and hope for the best is a famous saying. We should do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@rmi5 

Sorry for introducing ths topic bro.

I didn't mean it. Sorry for starting a fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Ostad said:


> today its not a big problem Azaries and kurds living together with no problem.but some people just want the problem.



Problem is that you don't belong to these places.


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> The interesting point for me is that Hassani is the only mullah who some panturks have respect for him. He is absolutely different from other mullahs in Iran. I do not agree with his ultra religious views, but at least, he is not a leech like other mullahs and he does farming for his living.
> In addition, he screwed those kurdish a$$holes who tried to attack turks. He literally picked up his gun, and screwed them all.
> BTW, his title was "General Hassani" in Revolution era.


true
his method lack the beauty but some times you should cut the leg to prevent disease from spreading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> Guys please stop this fu-cking childish ethnic fight . It doesn't matter who we are or whether we support current system or not but we're all Iranians .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

@rmi5 و @Surenas Hardoe shoma ro man mibinam ke az Iran tarafdari mikonid (in your own ways), hala momkene aghide atoon motefavet bashe vali daram mibinam ke be Iran ahmiat midid? Hala in moshekele Kurd va Turk chiye in vasat? Na @Surenas ro mibinam ke edaye tasis ke kesvare Kurdistan dashte bashe va na shoma @rmi5 ro tahala didam ke edeae keshvare Azerbaijan. Pas moshkel chiye? Hame Irani hastim dige!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> Problem is that you don't belong to these places.



Would you say the same to the Azari's that fought alongside your family in the war, defending their Iran? Don't be like that Surenas, come on bro... Have you read some of His poets, where he praises Iran/Iranians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> Azeri Turks have no right to claim these lands. They have invaded these places themselves.


Azeribaijan history is very old. It is even pre Islam. Kurdish history is just few hundred years old and you Kurds never had a state. It is kind of dumb to throw if you live in a glass house you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

Ahriman said:


> @rmi5 و @Surenas Hardoe shoma ro man mibinam ke az Iran tarafdari mikonid (in your own ways), hala momkene aghide atoon motefavet bashe vali daram mibinam ke be Iran ahmiat midid? Hala in moshekele Kurd va Turk chiye in vasat? Na @Surenas ro mibinam ke edaye tasis ke kesvare Kurdistan dashte bashe va na shoma @rmi5 ro tahala didam ke edeae keshvare Azerbaijan. Pas moshkel chiye? Hame Irani hastim dige!



My point exactly, I said this a few times before

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

atatwolf said:


> Azeribaijan history is very old. It is even pre Islam. *Kurdish history is just few hundred years old and you Kurds never had a state. It is kind of dumb to throw if you live in a glass house you know*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> Azeribaijan history is very old. It is even pre Islam. Kurdish history is just few hundred years old and you Kurds never had a state. It is kind of dumb to throw if you live in a glass house you know.



Azerbaijan is a Persian name. It refers to the old Achaemenid-Persian satrap Atropanes. Its known history is either Caucasian or Persian. Turks have nothing to do with the history of these lands. Kurds on the other hand are a people who speak a Northwestern Iranian language, like the Medes and same other people. Their known history goes back thousands of years, when your people were still dwelling Central Asian steppes. We have sites that are thousand years old in Kermanshah, like Taq-e Bostan. You guys on the other hand only have your yurt-tents to point out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> Than we have nothing to worry about. But I'll rather take these rumors seriously. We have a known history of giving lands away. Always prepare for the worst, and hope for the best is a famous saying. We should do the same.



We fought 8 years for what purposes ?


----------



## Ahriman

Man dar davahaye ethnicetoon neutral mimonam vali bezarid javabe in agha ro bedam.



atatwolf said:


> Azeribaijan history is very old. It is even pre Islam. Kurdish history is just few hundred years old and you Kurds never had a state. It is kind of dumb to throw if you live in a glass house you know.



Medians and Parthians were basically Kurd if I'm not mistaken, both pre-Islamic, but anyway that just shows Iran is a country full of different Iranian ethnicities living together in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Ravi Nair said:


>



see what you started?!?!


----------



## SOHEIL

عجیب‎ترین عکس 2013 به انتخاب مترو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Ahriman said:


> Man dar davahaye ethnicetoon neutral mimonam vali bezarid javabe in agha ro bedam.



You can be neutral, but I am not. That guy you are going to answer has a known history of anti-Iranism on this forum.



> Medians and Parthians were basically Kurd if I'm not mistaken, both pre-Islamic, but anyway that just shows Iran is a country full of different Iranian ethnicities living together in peace.



There is no people in Iran which have been war-ready as the Kurds. Wherever there are Kurds, they are willing to fight for their rights. In the end, they are going to get their state. Its inevitable. Look at Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> Azeribaijan history is very old. It is even pre Islam. Kurdish history is just few hundred years old and you Kurds never had a state. It is kind of dumb to throw if you live in a glass house you know.



I have lectured him before about it. I even explained to him what is the meaning of the word "Kurd", and when they have became into existence. let him alone, since they don't have any logic, and critical thinking, and talking with them needs tons of patience  I know how to deal with him and I will deal with him, brother

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> We fought 8 years for what purposes ?



That is what I'm asking too. But perhaps not everyone in Iran knows why. Especially people like Rafsanjani, who have always been eager to please Arabs.


----------



## SOHEIL

بازداشت بازيگر ايراني_سوئدي+عکس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Esfand said:


> see what you started?!?!



Is that....

Shiva in your avatar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> I have lectured him before about it. I even explained to him what is the meaning of the word "Kurd", and when they have became into existence. let him alone, since they don't have any logic, and critical thinking, and talking with them needs tons of patience  I know how to deal with him and I will deal with him, brother



Should I explain the word 'Azerbaijani' to you? If Kurdish history is only a few centuries old, your own history is not even older than 1914. Fact is that Kurds are Iranians, bot culturally and linguistically, and they have been part of Iran and all its former entities for centuries. So your imaginary 'I know how to deal with him' makes me only laugh out hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> That is what I'm asking too. But perhaps not everyone in Iran knows why. Especially people like Rafsanjani, who have always been eager to please Arabs.



Anyway ... this is impossible ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Azerbaijan is mix between ancient Azerbaijan and Turkic culture. Their culture and history is worthy of envy.

Kurdish never had a state. So you never had the chance to develop your own history and culture. 

It is better for Kurds to live under foreign flags. This way they can assimilate into modern civilizations and contribute.


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> Azerbaijan is mix between ancient Azerbaijan and Turkic culture. Their culture and history is worthy of envy.



Ancient Azerbaijan was the Persian empire. Glad you know the history of these former yurt-inhabitants very well.



> Kurdish never had a state. So you never had the chance to develop your own history and culture.



You don't need to have your own state to develop your own history and culture. Kurds are Iranic. Their culture is the Iranian culture. Kurds have their own state, called Iran. 



> It is better for Kurds to live under foreign flags. This way they can assimilate into modern civilizations and contribute.



Civilization and Turks don't very go well together. Ask the Armenians. Whenever I see Anatolians claiming to be Turks I just look at your fellow brothers in Turkmenistan and Uzbekistan to see how your Turkic brothers really look like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Surenas said:


> You can be neutral, but I am not. That guy you are going to answer has a known history of anti-Iranism on this forum



Mishnasamesh, khob akhe ba dava va asab khordi ke chizi hal nemishe ke, man khodam be shakhse asabam kharab mishe age bekham beshinam jaro bahs konam, vaght mizari type mikoni akhare sar mizanan 3 soot pakesh mikonan vasat.

Darzemn in atawolf ro ham khode member haye Turk ham ziad ghaboolesh nadaran, hala age bekham biam be in agha tohin konam, on bandegane khodaei ke moadab bodan va ba kasi ham kar nadashtan mesle Sinan, BronzePlaque va gheyre ham tohin kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

atatwolf said:


> Azerbaijan is mix between ancient Azerbaijan and Turkic culture. Their culture and history is worthy of envy.



Ancient Azarbaijan = part of Iranian empire and Iranic culture, one will see that by taking a look at religious monuments from pre-Islamic times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Ahriman said:


> Mishnasamesh, khob akhe ba dava va asab khordi ke chizi hal nemishe ke, man khodam be shakhse asabam kharab mishe age bekham beshinam jaro bahs konam, vaght mizari type mikoni akhare sar mizanan 3 soot pakesh mikonan vasat.
> 
> Darzemn in atawolf ro ham khode member haye Turk ham ziad ghaboolesh nadaran, hala age bekham biam be in agha tohin konam, on bandegane khodaei ke moadab bodan va ba kasi ham kar nadashtan mesle Sinan, BronzePlaque va gheyre ham tohin kardam.



This same Atatwolf is supported by people you call 'Iranian' on this forum. Look at rmi5. That ignorant Turk who dares to claim to be Iranian. Atatwolf may not be supported by his own people on this forum, but still, he represents something that lies very deep in Turkish character.

I have asked Atatolf many times to meet each other here in the Netherlands but he is too cowardice to answer my call.



Esfand said:


> Ancient Azarbaijan = part of Iranian empire and Iranic culture, one will see that by taking a look at religious monuments from pre-Islamic times



Don't try to teach history to Turks. They would never get it. They probably think that those fire-temples in Azerbaijan have been made by their nomadic-forefathers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Surenas said:


> This same Atatwolf is supported by people you call 'Iranian' on this forum. Look at rmi5. That ignorant Turk who dares to claim to be Iranian. Atatwolf may not be supported by his own people on this forum, but still, he represents something that lies very deep in Turkish character.
> 
> I have asked Atatolf many times to meet each other here in the Netherlands but he is too cowardice to answer my call.



Khob bebin dooste aziz, momekene ke dorost nashnasesh, shoma didi ke @rmi5 ba Arabha ham aval dorost sohbat kard, shoma boro toye yeki az thread haye middle-east "ghabrestan 400 va chand hezar sale", bebin baad az inke Arabha shoro kardan be tohin chetoor javabeshon ro dad. 

To ke khodet behtar az man ata ro mishnasi...

Hefye shoma azizan sare injoor masale baham dargir beshid, onham be zabani ke inha mifahmand, khob in neshon mide ke ma mardomani gheyre motahed hastim. Hala mazhab chize mohemi nist age nazarha motefavet bashe, vali ethnicity kheyli mohem va khatarnake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> This same Atatwolf is supported by people you call 'Iranian' on this forum. Look at rmi5. That ignorant Turk who dares to claim to be Iranian. Atatwolf may not be supported by his own people on this forum, but still, he represents something that lies very deep in Turkish character.
> 
> I have asked Atatolf many times to meet each other here in the Netherlands but he is too cowardice to answer my call.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to teach history to Turks. They would never get it. They probably think that those fire-temples in Azerbaijan have been made by their nomadic-forefathers.


stop killing *Iranian* soldiers who are there just because of military service. then we decide who is Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Surenas said:


> That is like saying that Iranian Azeris don't have their own state, or Lurs, Bakthiaris, Mazandaranis, Gilanis, etc. Kurds are part of the Iranian people, unlike Azeri Turks, and therefor are included in the whole idea behind Iran, which stands for land of the Iranians. I don't really care about Kurds elsewhere. Kurds migrated from Iran towards other places in the region anyway.


.........



Ahriman said:


> Man dar davahaye ethnicetoon neutral mimonam vali bezarid javabe in agha ro bedam.
> 
> 
> 
> Medians and Parthians were basically Kurd if I'm not mistaken, both pre-Islamic, but anyway that just shows Iran is a country full of different Iranian ethnicities living together in peace.


you seem really a nice person, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Surenas said:


> There is no people in Iran which have been war-ready as the Kurds. Wherever there are Kurds, they are willing to fight for their rights. In the end, they are going to get their state. Its inevitable. Look at Iraq


Kurdha agar mohtaram tarin aghvam in mamlekat nabashan haddeaghal jozve mohtaram tarin ha hastan mesle turkha.
aziz jan niazi be tozihe vazehat nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

atatwolf said:


> Azeribaijan history is very old. It is even pre Islam. Kurdish history is just few hundred years old and you Kurds never had a state. It is kind of dumb to throw if you live in a glass house you know.



Look who is back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

atatwolf said:


> Azerbaijan is mix between ancient Azerbaijan and Turkic culture. Their culture and history is worthy of envy.
> Kurdish never had a state. So you never had the chance to develop your own history and culture.
> It is better for Kurds to live under foreign flags. This way they can assimilate into modern civilizations and contribute.


With all due respect sir, may I ask you not to insult an Iranian respected ethic here. 
The major key of Iranian success throughout their long history has always been their passion for each other apart from their ethic originality, and we are not willing to lose it in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Azerbaijan is a Persian name. It refers to the old Achaemenid-Persian satrap Atropanes. Its known history is either Caucasian or Persian. Turks have nothing to do with the history of these lands. Kurds on the other hand are a people who speak a Northwestern Iranian language, like the Medes and same other people. Their known history goes back thousands of years, when your people were still dwelling Central Asian steppes. We have sites that are thousand years old in Kermanshah, like Taq-e Bostan. You guys on the other hand only have your yurt-tents to point out.




During Parthian era ( 246 BC to 200 AC ) , Persian dynasty of Mithridates VI of pontus was governing there .


----------



## -SINAN-

@atatwolf 

Calm down buddy, we came here for fun with Iranian buddies. No need to bash on Kurds here, there is ME section for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> Calm down buddy, we came here for fun with Iranian buddies. No need to bash on Kurds here, there is ME section for this.



bro ,

me and some others also dont enjoy him posting here at all ! his posts are 99% repulsive and racist !

he is the opposite of u !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> Calm down buddy, we came here for fun with Iranian buddies. No need to bash on Kurds here, there is ME section for this.



Let him enjoys his time . That's why I like this guy .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Let him enjoys his time . That's why I like this guy .



he is killing my time in the process

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Calm down buddy, we came here for fun with Iranian buddies.


How nice of you.
Thanks dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> @SOHEIL , This is special for you as you're interested in posting BS daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

I didn't say anything about Iran.

Only about Kurds. They never had a state. This is not racist or repulsive. It is just fact.

If I started to swear or something, that would be racist and repulsive.if anything is repulsive it is some Kurds saying Azeri don't belong in their land.

No need to be so sensitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> @SOHEIL , This is special for you as you're interested in posting BS daily
> 
> http://www.gifcrap.com/g2data/albums/Animals/Dog spews mid sex and has a snack.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> I have lectured him before about it. I even explained to him what is the meaning of the word "Kurd", and when they have became into existence. let him alone, since they don't have any logic, and critical thinking, and talking with them needs tons of patience  I know how to deal with him and I will deal with him, brother


It is waste of time but their historical lies do have an impact on people who don't know history. Sometimes you need to take your gloves off and show the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Good night guys .



SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 13615



Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Those Iranian comments on that Arab food thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

INDIC said:


> Those Iranian comments on that Arab food thread.



where is it ? i wanna troll too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> bro ,
> 
> me and some others also dont enjoy him posting here at all ! his posts are 99% repulsive and racist !
> 
> he is the opposite of u !



Mate, to me Atatwolf is like a naughty little brother. Whatever we do, he don't listen to us any at all..... 

He is good guy in the core but i think he sees people as "Turks " and "The rest". And he don't like anyone except Turks......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Mate, to me Atatwolf is like a naughty little brother. Whatever we do, he don't listen to us any at all.....
> 
> He is good guy in the core but i think he sees people as "Turks " and "The rest". And he don't like anyone except Turks......



then why did he leave turkey ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> then why did he leave turkey ?



I believe he is a second or third generation Turk in Holland. So that was not his choice.

Also both @T-123456 and @olcayto thinking about turning back to Turkey. I can understand them. I believe When a Turk born and lived in a foreign country, comes and sees Turkey.... He will never have the feeling of being at home in an other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, to me Atatwolf is like a naughty little brother. Whatever we do, he don't listen to us any at all.....
> 
> He is good guy in the core but i think he sees people as "Turks " and "The rest". And he don't like anyone except Turks......



@atatwolf did not insult anyone, although that kurdish guy insulted us, and some racists who call arabs as lizard eater on a 24/7 basis, want to teach him to be tolerant regarding other ethnicities.
Anyway, I know that you are a very nice person, but you don't need to apologize for something that has not even been done by someone else in the thread  


> Also both @@T-123456 and @@olcayto thinking about turning back to Turkey. I can understand them. I believe When a Turk born and lived in a foreign country, comes and sees Turkey.... He will never have the feeling of being at home in an other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> I believe When a Turk born and lived in a foreign country, comes and sees Turkey.... He will never have the feeling of being at home in an other country.



I second that !

no place feels like home 



rmi5 said:


> @atatwolf did not insult anyone, although that kurdish guy insulted us



trolls be like :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> trolls be like :



Sorry, We are not trolls, although I know one of them:


haman10 said:


> where is it ? i wanna troll too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> I second that !
> 
> no place feels like home



Yeap, but i want to expand my view a little bit;

Think about a Third generation Turk who had been born in Holland. From his point of view Holland should be his home. He borned their, learned dutch, attended school, had friends, etc...

Now let me tell you this. I have been in Holland their people is not like us. They are cold, human relations are so much better in Turkey.

After caming and seeing Turkey, warm hearted Turkish people (I had many Turk expat friends in holidays.) Discovering his roots, his point of view of home will change from Holland to Turkey.

Anyways that's what i believe. 



rmi5 said:


> @
> Anyway, I know that you are a very nice person, but you don't need to apologize for something that has not even been done by someone else in the thread ;)
> 
> :-)



Mate, i didn't apologized , i just explained the issue. I said the same thing you told me to haman when he apologized for one of his countryman. []


----------------------------------------------------------

@xenon54 

Mate, you came early today  Come and join us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Yeap, but i want to expand my view a little bit;
> 
> Think about a Third generation Turk who had been born in Holland. From his point of view Holland should be his home. He borned their, learned dutch, attended school, had friends, etc...
> 
> Now let me tell you this. I have been in Holland their people is not like us. They are cold, human relations are so much better in Turkey.
> 
> After caming and seeing Turkey, warm hearted Turkish people (I had many Turk expat friends in holidays.) Discovering his roots, his point of view of home will change from Holland to Turkey.
> 
> Anyways that's what i believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, i didn't apologized , i just explained the issue. I said the same thing you told me to haman when he apologized for one of his countryman. []


VIVA Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Islam shall be the winner said:


> VIVA Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@WebMaster 
Can you speak Persian language? I just saw that you rated one of my persian written posts.


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan, it depends on the person. I did my Erasmus in Istanbul and some European-born Turks loved it, and some hated it. I met some Danish Turks and they hated it. They love Turkey, they are more Muslim than local Turks, they don't like alcohol but they told me they prefer Denmark. I personally like my stay. I hanged out with Erasmus people. Cheap food but alcohol is expensive. Housing is kind of bad in Istanbul. But the people is what makes Turkey great. It is very easy to make friends. I think when you are young it is better to live in Europe and when you are getting older it is better in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> Sinan, it depends on the person. I did my Erasmus in Istanbul and some European-born Turks loved it, and some hated it. I met some Danish Turks and they hated it. They love Turkey, they are more Muslim than local Turks, they don't like alcohol but they told me they prefer Denmark. I personally like my stay. I hanged out with Erasmus people. Cheap food but alcohol is expensive. Housing is kind of bad in Istanbul. But the people is what makes Turkey great. It is very easy to make friends. I think when you are young it is better to live in Europe and when you are getting older it is better in Turkey.



I wonder why they have hated Turkey.... ? If it related with housing, expence, etc... they might be true.

But i guarentee you, that you can't find any people like Turks. Also Istanbul.......... i don't know mate. Istanbul is a cosmopolitan You should also try cities from central Anatolia. People are much more great there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Bahoz said:


> If you want to discuss the Kurdish question, do it with someone neutral. They will tell you the exact same thing as me. But do not listen to me either. But for the love of God, do not listen to the racist Turks on this board either.


Why are Turks racist for you? Did you ever read something racist from Turks against Kurds here in PDF?
We allways mentioned that we differ between Kurds and terrorist worshippers like you.
You call me a racist because i hate pkk, but how can i be racist if pkk isnt a race anyway?




> On a side note; I think it is not pleasant to call me a troll in a thread I am not even active in. Be men, not cowards, and discuss with me, instead of mentioning me random places on off topic notes. Because, as you can see, you have opened another box which makes free room for other anti-Kurdish posters.



Do you think i affraid of a discussion with you directly? I just dont wanna have a useless discussion with someone like you who even derails his own threads, just to spread his terror propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> where is it ? i wanna troll too



That was Iranians against Al Hasni. The mod cleaned up the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinaG

INDIC said:


> That was Iranians against Al Hasni. The mod cleaned up the thread.


He posted some pictures of Iranian kababs from links to Iranian websites and tried to say they where Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> I wonder why they have hated Turkey.... ? If it related with housing, expence, etc... they might be true.
> 
> But i guarentee you, that you can't find any people like Turks. Also Istanbul.......... i don't know mate. Istanbul is a cosmopolitan You should also try cities from central Anatolia. People are much more great there.


They didn't like the school system, state bureaucracy, and they were kind of living in their own world. It is funny since they are much more Muslim than I but they still prefer Christian country Denmark.

Istanbul is great. A lot of history. Museums and other attractions. A lot of bars and clubs. I don't know if Anatolia is like that. I heard from foreign friends that Ankara is very boring but costal lines are more fun which also matches my exp. I went to fethiye. I had time of my life there.

The thing in Turkey. You need money. My uncle in central Anatolia told me. Only foreigners are enjoying Turkey. The locals never get to travel and have fun in turkey. They get to buy the best property,etc. it is kind of sad but I hope it changes in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> They didn't like the school system, state bureaucracy, and they were kind of living in their own world. It is funny since they are much more Muslim than I but they still prefer Christian country Denmark.



System in European countries are definetly better. But if they are choosing Denmark for the *system*. Than they are no Turks anymore. 



atatwolf said:


> Istanbul is great. A lot of history. Museums and other attractions. A lot of bars and clubs. I don't know if Anatolia is like that. I heard from foreign friends that Ankara is very boring but costal lines are more fun which also matches my exp. I went to fethiye. I had time of my life there.



It depends what you are expecting. If you wanna party and stuff of course Istanbul is better. But for me Istanbul is too chaotic, i would prefer Ankara 10 times over Istanbul.



atatwolf said:


> The thing in Turkey. You need money. My uncle in central Anatolia told me. Only foreigners are enjoying Turkey. The locals never get to travel and have fun in turkey. They get to buy the best property,etc. it is kind of sad but I hope it changes in the future.



Not true bro, not true....  Trust me not true.

You can travel and have fun. But if you have money you would live like kings. 

Ever heard of Bodrum, Katamaran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> System in European countries are definetly better. But if they are choosing Denmark for the *system*. Than they are no Turks anymore.


I don't know. We were talking and they can't wait to get back. They said they grew up there and grown accustom to Denmark.



> It depends what you are expecting. If you wanna party and stuff of course Istanbul is better. But for me Istanbul is too chaotic, i would prefer Ankara 10 times over Istanbul.


I'm going to bursa with some Italian friends. Are you familiar with that place? Where should we go?



> Not true bro, not true....  Trust me not true.


your family is maybe from more prosperous region. My relatives in Central Anatolia always get to whine foreigners buy the best land and get to travel a lot haha. Industrialization hasn't reached those parts. My father friends who have a house at golden horn in Istanbul is very different. They live better than average European. They have servants etc. but I think most Turks are not like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Ever heard of Bodrum, Katamaran ?


What the hell.
I want to be in Bodrum. right now, and I mean it.
What do we want?
Bodrum
When do we want?
now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Islam shall be the winner said:


> What the hell.
> I want to be in Bodrum. right now, and I mean it.
> What do we want?
> Bodrum
> When do we want?
> now.



You should first change your username....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> I don't know. We were talking and they can't wait to get back. They said they grew up there and grown accustom to Denmark.



I dunno mate, like i said before Istanbul is a cosmopolitian, you won't see that much hospitality when you compare it with other regions. I think your friends decide too quickly.




atatwolf said:


> I'm going to bursa with some Italian friends. Are you familiar with that place? Where should we go?



I went to Bursa a few times but all for work. Never had any time to sightsee. But there are some Ottoman buildings you can see. And eat "İnegöl Köftesi" and "Bursa İskenderi" they are best in Bursa.



atatwolf said:


> our family is maybe from more prosperous region. My relatives in Central Anatolia always *get to whine foreigners buy the best land and get to travel a lot haha.* Industrialization hasn't reached those parts. My father friends who have a house at golden horn in Istanbul is very different. They live better than average European. They have servants etc. but I think most Turks are not like that.



Mate, i found this as an excuse. There is variety of choices for everone.

If you have much much money go to Mardan Palace.












If you don't you can go to Fethiye/ Olympos

Stay in tree houses for a very low price and hang with your friends, swim in the turquoise sea, etc....












Or you can rent a house in Mersin for a week even cheaper. You can do holiday with any amount of money. And our people are doing.........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Resurrection5782

SinaG said:


> He posted some pictures of Iranian kababs from links to Iranian websites and tried to say they where Saudi.



What the creatures these arabs are 
They are in love with camel urine and lizard.
Yesterday one of these creatures told me we arabs were christian in arabian peninsula before islam 
Civil Conflict in Syria | News & Discussions: Thread 2. | Page 842

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahoz

xenon54 said:


> Why are Turks racist for you? Did you ever read something racist from Turks against Kurds here in PDF?
> We allways mentioned that we differ between Kurds and terrorist worshippers like you.s
> You call me a racist because i hate pkk, but how can i be racist if pkk isnt a race anyway?
> 
> Do you think i affraid of a discussion with you directly? I just dont wanna have a useless discussion with someone like you who even derails his own threads, just to spread his terror propaganda.



Dude, just stop quoting me altogether. I have really got nothing from discussing with you. None of you were able to have an honest debate. When I opened a topic about Euro court fining Turkey, you quickly turned it into a PKK thread. That was not me. You were the ones who derailed it into a PKK thread.

And yes, you are a racist towards Kurds if you hate PKK because PKK is Kurds and Kurds are PKK. You can deny it all you want but the elections in and outside the Kurdish areas show good evidence of this. In fact, I do not even have to prove this to you, all you have to do is take a quick look at any election result and see for yourself.

Let me ask you a thing; If I hate Turkish armed forces, am I a racist towards Turks? If I hate IRGC, am I a racist towards Persians? 

You know what is funny? Besir Atalay ( Turkish interior minister) said that Ocalan is the leader of Kurds. What is Ocalan? Ocalan is the head of PKK. What does that make PKK? The main Kurdish party and force. So if you hate PKK, you hate Kurds. You can not seperate Kurds from PKK and I am saying this as a Kurd so really it does not matter that you, as a Turk, say the opposite.

I know you are going to repeat the same line again; '' That Kurds and PKK are not the same''. In that case, TSK and Turks are not the same. Ataturk and Turks are not the same. AKP/CHP/MHP and Turks are not the same. But we both know that is one big illusive thought. Because TSK, Turkish parties and Ataturk represent Turks. Likewise, PKK, BDP and Ocalan represent Kurds.


----------



## -SINAN-

Bahoz said:


> So if you hate PKK, you hate Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> You should first change your username...


You know bro, all work and no play makes Jack a dull kiddo. 
Actions speak louder than words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Bahoz said:


> Dude, just stop quoting me altogether. I have really got nothing from discussing with you. None of you were able to have an honest debate. When I opened a topic about Euro court fining Turkey, you quickly turned it into a PKK thread. That was not me. You were the ones who derailed it into a PKK thread.
> 
> And yes, you are a racist towards Kurds if you hate PKK because PKK is Kurds and Kurds are PKK. You can deny it all you want but the elections in and outside the Kurdish areas show good evidence of this. In fact, I do not even have to prove this to you, all you have to do is take a quick look at any election result and see for yourself.
> 
> Let me ask you a thing; If I hate Turkish armed forces, am I a racist towards Turks? If I hate IRGC, am I a racist towards Persians?
> 
> You know what is funny? Besir Atalay ( Turkish interior minister) said that Ocalan is the leader of Kurds. What is Ocalan? Ocalan is the head of PKK. What does that make PKK? The main Kurdish party and force. So if you hate PKK, you hate Kurds. You can not seperate Kurds from PKK and I am saying this as a Kurd so really it does not matter that you, as a Turk, say the opposite.
> 
> I know you are going to repeat the same line again; '' That Kurds and PKK are not the same''. In that case, TSK and Turks are not the same. Ataturk and Turks are not the same. AKP/CHP/MHP and Turks are not the same. But we both know that is one big illusive thought. Because TSK, Turkish parties and Ataturk represent Turks. Likewise, PKK, BDP and Ocalan represent Kurds.


BDP is PKK and only 1-2 million people vote on them meaning that the remaining Kurds are loyal to Turkish state. This is statistics and what you say is just empty words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Islam shall be the winner said:


> You know bro,* all work and no play makes Jack a dull kiddo. *
> Actions speak louder than words.





I bet your nationality and location flags are different from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Sinan said:


> I bet your nationality and location flags are different from each other.



.. which makes his username even more weird

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Esfand said:


> .. which makes his username even more weird



Lolz... 

Nice catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

Surenas said:


> Problem is that you don't belong to these places.



And who are you to say that? Are you the ultimate decision maker ? Please tell us your excellency, tell us where we belong and we will listen to your holy words...What a tool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> which makes his username even more weird


You know what is weird?
Choosing an avatar name like "Islam shall be the looser" will provoke some objections, and selecting "Islam shall be the winner" as avatar name will also be followed by protests.
At the end of the day I don't know Islam shall be what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> You know what is weird?
> Choosing an avatar name like "Islam shall be the looser" will provoke some objections, and selecting "Islam shall be the winner" as avatar name will also be followed by protests.
> At the end of the day I don't know Islam shall be what?



I did not protest, I just pointed out that I find it to be a... uhm... very *original* name 

You could also try selecting an avatar name, which does not say anything about religion

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## SinaG

Islam shall be the winner said:


> You know what is weird?
> Choosing an avatar name like "Islam shall be the looser" will provoke some objections, and selecting "Islam shall be the winner" as avatar name will also be followed by protests.
> At the end of the day I don't know Islam shall be what?



Bro, your name is fine. Follow what's in your heart and don't care about what other people say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> I did not protest, I just pointed out that I find it to be a... uhm... very original name






Esfand said:


> You could also try selecting an avatar name, which does not say anything about religion



But you have not experienced the feeling bro, to see how preoccupied, some people of this planet are.



SinaG said:


> Bro, your name is fine. Follow what's in your heart and don't care about what other people say


Thanks dude. I will follow it in Bodrum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahoz

atatwolf said:


> BDP is PKK and only 1-2 million people vote on them meaning that the remaining Kurds are loyal to Turkish state. This is statistics and what you say is just empty words.



Try with a couple of more millions and 60% of all Kurdish cities and municipalities then you got reality.


----------



## Abii

Esfand said:


> .. which makes his username even more weird


He's just your everyday, run of the mill Iranian religious guy.

Majority of them are two faced IMO.

Given the opportunity, they'll drink and party like everybody else, but once they had their fill and their share of fun, they turn into Jesus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> He's just your everyday, run of the mill Iranian religious guy.
> 
> Majority of them are two faced IMO.



At the end of the day, when no one is watching and all doors are closed, 99.5% will do as they please. Religion or no religion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> At the end of the day, when no one is watching and all doors are closed, 99.5% will do as they please. Religion or no religion


How dare you?
you are not right sir, it is 99.99%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> *But you have not experienced the feeling bro, to see how preoccupied, some people of this planet are.*
> 
> he
> Thanks dude. I will follow it in Bodrum.


Are you referring to religious or non religious population? As for religious affiliations, my personal point of view is that they should merely be a personal factor, no person should get affected by another person's religious interpretations. Do you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> How dare you?
> you are not right sir, it is 99.99%



Haha, at first I wrote "every body", but I thought I'd better write something <100% so people don't get offended

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Bahoz said:


> Try with a couple of more millions and 60% of all Kurdish cities and municipalities then you got reality.



So if you lose municipality of Diyarbakır to AKP, will you shut up ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

This is maybe off topic but I fell in love today haha. It was blonde Turkish girl in a wok restaurant. She was tall, blonde, green eyed, lean body and watching her cook the food was more enjoyable than eating it. At the same time she was so friendly and polite. Such staff you can't find everywhere in Istanbul. God bless women.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Resurrection5782

atatwolf said:


> This is maybe off topic but I fell in love today haha. It was blonde Turkish girl in a wok restaurant. She was tall, blonde, green eyed, lean body and watching her cook the food was more enjoyable than eating it. At the same time she was so friendly and polite. Such staff you can't find everywhere in Istanbul. God bless women.



I like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Are you referring to religious or non religious population? As for religious affiliations, my personal point of view is that they should merely be a personal factor, no person should get affected by another person's religious interpretations. Do you agree


I am not an expert, But I do agree, sir.
At the very beginning, religion was introduced as a plan for a better life, but gradually it was altered by essence into a plan for a better afterlife. IMO religion should be a tool to answer these three philosophical dilemmas: who are we? what are we doing here? and what is the destiny? 
And every one should understand that there are as many as the number of people in this planet the correct answer for these questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> I am not an expert, But I do agree, sir.
> At the very beginning, religion was introduced as a plan for a better life, but gradually it was altered by essence into a plan for a better afterlife. IMO religion should be a tool to answer these three philosophical dilemmas: who are we? what are we doing here? and what is the destiny?
> And every one should understand that there are as many as the number of people in this planet the correct answer for these questions.


My own idea of religion is that they are certain cultures interpreted in a merit system. So in a religion, what you find in a religion are elements of a certain culture according to the place and time the religion was created. Nothing more, nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahoz

Sinan said:


> So if you lose municipality of Diyarbakır to AKP, will you shut up ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g




AHAHAHA! I swear to God. If AKP ( or any other party than PKK) wins in Diyarbakir, I will worship turkey, ataturk and that wolf sign you all have. I will even change my display to turkish flag for eternity if such thing happens. You have my word on that. Quote me on it. If Gultan Kisanak loses to AKP in Diyarbakir, it would be like PKK losing and PKK might aswell pack their bags and leave the struggle altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Bahoz said:


> AHAHAHA! I swear to God. If AKP ( or any other party than PKK) wins in Diyarbakir, I will worship turkey, ataturk and that wolf sign you all have. I will even change my display to turkish flag for eternity if such thing happens. You have my word on that. Quote me on it. If Gultan Kisanak loses to AKP in Diyarbakir, it would be like PKK losing and PKK might aswell pack their bags and leave the struggle altogether.



look brother , we have no problem with kurds . hell even i'm living in a mostly kurd province of iran .
but please dont take your fights here in the "chill" thread . but instead chill out here .
tnx
===================================

@Czar786 : mate who is the beautiful kid in your avatar ? 

family member ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mitro

He Is my Son Zulkarnain 5 years old

@Czar786 : mate who is the beautiful kid in your avatar ? 

family member ?[/quote]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Czar786 said:


> He Is my Son Zulkarnain 5 years old


OMG !

may god protect him , he is so cute !

ما شاالله !

AND P.S : very nice name ! 

zol-gharneyn in quran refers to an iranian emperor named cyrus the great !

Dhul-Qarnayn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## naveen mishra

Czar786 said:


> He Is my Son Zulkarnain 5 years old
> 
> @Czar786 : mate who is the beautiful kid in your avatar ?
> 
> family member ?


[/quote]
cute ..sweet boy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

---------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Summary of Technical Understandings Related to the Implementation of the Joint Plan of Action on the Islamic Republic of Iran’s Nuclear Program*
On January 12, 2014, the P5+1 (the United States, United Kingdom, Germany, France, Russia, and China, coordinated by EU High Representative Catherine Ashton) and Iran arrived at technical understandings for the Joint Plan of Action, which will be implemented beginning on January 20, 2014.

The Joint Plan of Action marks the first time in nearly a decade that the Islamic Republic of Iran has agreed to specific actions that stop the advance of its nuclear program, roll back key aspects of the program, and include unprecedented access for international inspectors. The technical understandings set forth how the provisions of the Joint Plan of Action will be implemented and verified, and the timing of implementation of its provisions. Specifically, the technical understandings specify the actions that Iran will take to limit its enrichment capacity at Natanz and Fordow, as well as the limits on safeguarded research and development (R&D); the actions Iran will take to implement its commitments not to fuel the Arak reactor or install remaining components at the reactor; and the actions Iran will take to facilitate International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) verification and confirmation that Iran is fully implementing these commitments. The understandings also clarify the reciprocal actions that the P5+1 and the EU will take.

Between now and January 20th, Iran, the IAEA, the United States, and our international partners, will take the remaining required steps to begin implementing the Joint Plan of Action on that date.

*What Iran Has Committed To Do*

On January 20th, the IAEA will report on the current status of Iran’s nuclear program, and particularly on its uranium enrichment program and the Arak reactor. The IAEA will also report on several specific steps that Iran has committed to take by or on the first day of implementation, including:


*Halting production of near-20% enriched uranium and disabling the configuration of the centrifuge cascades Iran has been using to produce it.*
*Starting to dilute half of the near-20% enriched uranium stockpile that is in hexafluoride form, and continuing to convert the rest to oxide form not suitable for further enrichment.*
*In addition, over the course of the Joint Plan of Action, the IAEA will verify that Iran is:
*

*Not enriching uranium in roughly half of installed centrifuges at Natanz and three-quarters of installed centrifuges at Fordow, including all next generation centrifuges.*
*Limiting its centrifuge production to those needed to replace damaged machines, so Iran cannot use the six-month period to stockpile centrifuges.*
*Not constructing additional enrichment facilities.*
*Not going beyond its current enrichment R&D practices.*
*Not commissioning or fueling the Arak reactor.*
*Halting the production and additional testing of fuel for the Arak reactor.*
*Not installing any additional reactor components at Arak.*
*Not transferring fuel and heavy water to the Arak reactor site.*
*Not constructing a facility capable of reprocessing. Without reprocessing, Iran cannot separate plutonium from spent fuel.*
*Iran has also committed to a schedule for taking certain actions during the six-month period. This includes:
*

*Completion of dilution of half of its stockpile of near-20% uranium hexafluoride in three months, and completion of conversion of the rest of that material to oxide in six months.*
*A cap on the permitted size of Iran’s up to 5% enriched uranium stockpile at the end of the six-month period.*
*Verification Mechanisms*

To ensure Iran is fulfilling its commitments, the IAEA will be solely responsible for verifying and confirming all nuclear-related measures, consistent with its ongoing inspection role in Iran. In addition, the EU, P5+1 and Iran will establish a Joint Commission to work with the IAEA to monitor implementation of the Joint Plan of Action. The Joint Commission will also work with the IAEA to facilitate resolution of past and present concerns with respect to Iran’s nuclear program.

The Joint Commission will be composed of experts of the EU, P5+1 and Iran, and it will convene at least monthly to consider the implementation of the Joint Plan of Action and any issues that may arise. Any decisions that are required on the basis of these discussions will be referred to the Political Directors of the EU, the P5+1, and Iran.

*Transparency and Monitoring*

Iran committed in the Joint Plan of Action to provide increased and unprecedented transparency into its nuclear program, including through more frequent and intrusive inspections as well as expanded provision of information to the IAEA.

The Iranian enrichment facilities at Natanz and Fordow will now be subject to daily IAEA inspector access as set out in the Joint Plan of Action (as opposed to every few weeks). The IAEA and Iran are working to update procedures, which will permit IAEA inspectors to review surveillance information on a daily basis to shorten detection time for any Iranian non-compliance. In addition, these facilities will continue to be subjected to a variety of other physical inspections, including scheduled and unannounced inspections.

The Arak reactor and associated facilities will be subject to at least monthly IAEA inspections – an increase from the current inspection schedule permitting IAEA access approximately once every three months or longer.
*Iran has also agreed to provide for the first time:
*

*Long-sought design information on the Arak reactor;*
*Figures to verify that centrifuge production will be dedicated to the replacement of damaged machines; and*
*Information to enable managed access at centrifuge assembly workshops, centrifuge rotor production workshops and storage facilities, and uranium mines and mills.*
These enhanced monitoring measures will enable the IAEA to provide monthly updates to the Joint Commission on the status of Iran’s implementation of its commitments and enable the international community to more quickly detect breakout or the diversion of materials to a secret program.

*What the P5+1 and EU Have Committed To Do*

*As part of this initial step, the P5+1 and EU will provide limited, temporary, and targeted relief to Iran. The total value of the relief is between $6 and $7 billion – a small fraction of the $100 billion in Iranian foreign exchange holdings that will continue to be blocked or restricted. Some relief will be provided from the first day; most will be provided in installments over the span of the entire six-month period. The relief is structured so that the overwhelming majority of the sanctions regime, including the key oil, banking, and financial sanctions architecture, remains in place – and sanctions will continue to be vigorously implemented throughout the six-month period.*

*Once the IAEA has confirmed Iran is implementing its commitments,* i*n return the P5+1 and EU have committed to do the following on the first day of implementation:*


*Suspend the implementation of sanctions on Iran’s petrochemical exports and Iran’s imports of goods and services for its automotive manufacturing sector.*
*Suspend sanctions on Iran’s import and export of gold and other precious metals, with significant limitations that prevent Iran from using its restricted assets overseas to pay for these purchases.*
*License expeditiously the supply of spare parts and services, including inspection services, for the safety of flight of Iran’s civil aviation sector.*
*Pause efforts to further reduce purchases of crude oil from Iran by the six economies still purchasing oil from Iran.*
*Facilitate the establishment of a financial channel intended to support humanitarian trade that is already permitted with Iran and facilitate payments for UN obligations and tuition payments for students studying abroad.*
*Modify the thresholds for EU internal procedures for the authorization of financial transactions.*
*The P5+1 and EU have also committed to take certain actions to facilitate Iran’s access to $4.2 billion in restricted Iranian funds on a set schedule at regular intervals throughout the six months. Access to a small portion of these funds will be linked to Iran’s progress in completing the dilution process for near-20% enriched uranium. Iran will not have access to the final installment of the $4.2 billion until the last day of the six-month period.*
*The installments will be released on the schedule below, contingent on the IAEA confirming that Iran is fulfilling its commitments.

February 1st - $550 million (installment #1)

March 1st - $450million (contingent on the IAEA confirming that Iran has completed dilution of half of the stockpile of near-20% enriched uranium it is required to dilute)

March 7th - $550 million (installment #2)

April 10th - $550 million (installment #3)

April 15th - $450 million (contingent on the IAEA confirming that Iran has completed dilution of its entire stockpile of near-20% enriched uranium it is required to dilute)

May 14th - $550 million (installment #4)

June 17th - $550 million (installment #5)

July 20th - $550million (installment #6 is on day 180) (contingent on the IAEA confirming that Iran has fulfilled all of its commitments)*

*A Comprehensive Solution*

With this implementation plan, we have made concrete progress. We will now focus on the critical work of pursuing a comprehensive resolution that addresses our concerns over Iran’s nuclear program. Shortly after the Joint Plan of Action takes effect on January 20th, the United States will determine with our P5+1 partners our approach to the comprehensive solution. Discussions with Iran will follow that coordination process.
*With respect to the comprehensive solution, nothing is agreed to until everything is agreed to. We have no illusions about how hard it will be to achieve this objective, but for the sake of our national security and the peace and security of the world, now is the time to give diplomacy a chance to succeed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Fact Sheet: First Step Understandings Regarding the Islamic Republic of Iran’s Nuclear Program | The White House

The White House

Office of the Press Secretary

For Immediate Release
November 23, 2013

*Fact Sheet: First Step Understandings Regarding the Islamic Republic of Iran’s Nuclear Program*
The P5+1 (the United States, United Kingdom, Germany, France, Russia, and China, facilitated by the European Union) has been engaged in serious and substantive negotiations with Iran with the goal of reaching a verifiable diplomatic resolution that would prevent Iran from obtaining a nuclear weapon.

President Obama has been clear that achieving a peaceful resolution that prevents Iran from obtaining a nuclear weapon is in America’s national security interest. Today, the P5+1 and Iran reached a set of initial understandings that halts the progress of Iran's nuclear program and rolls it back in key respects. These are the first meaningful limits that Iran has accepted on its nuclear program in close to a decade. The initial, six month step includes significant limits on Iran's nuclear program and begins to address our most urgent concerns including Iran’s enrichment capabilities; its existing stockpiles of enriched uranium; the number and capabilities of its centrifuges; and its ability to produce weapons-grade plutonium using the Arak reactor. The concessions Iran has committed to make as part of this first step will also provide us with increased transparency and intrusive monitoring of its nuclear program. In the past, the concern has been expressed that Iran will use negotiations to buy time to advance their program. Taken together, these first step measures will help prevent Iran from using the cover of negotiations to continue advancing its nuclear program as we seek to negotiate a long-term, comprehensive solution that addresses all of the international community's concerns.

In return, as part of this initial step, the P5+1 will provide limited, temporary, targeted, and reversible relief to Iran. This relief is structured so that the overwhelming majority of the sanctions regime, including the key oil, banking, and financial sanctions architecture, remains in place. The P5+1 will continue to enforce these sanctions vigorously. If Iran fails to meet its commitments, we will revoke the limited relief and impose additional sanctions on Iran.

The P5+1 and Iran also discussed the general parameters of a comprehensive solution that would constrain Iran's nuclear program over the long term, provide verifiable assurances to the international community that Iran’s nuclear activities will be exclusively peaceful, and ensure that any attempt by Iran to pursue a nuclear weapon would be promptly detected. The set of understandings also includes an acknowledgment by Iran that it must address all United Nations Security Council resolutions – which Iran has long claimed are illegal – as well as past and present issues with Iran’s nuclear program that have been identified by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA). This would include resolution of questions concerning the possible military dimension of Iran’s nuclear program, including Iran’s activities at Parchin. As part of a comprehensive solution, Iran must also come into full compliance with its obligations under the Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT) and its obligations to the IAEA. With respect to the comprehensive solution, nothing is agreed until everything is agreed. Put simply, this first step expires in six months, and does not represent an acceptable end state to the United States or our P5+1 partners.

*Halting the Progress of Iran’s Program and Rolling Back Key Elements*

*Iran has committed to halt enrichment above 5%:*

·Halt all enrichment above 5% and dismantle the technical connections required to enrich above 5%.

*Iran has committed to neutralize its stockpile of near-20% uranium:*

·Dilute below 5% or convert to a form not suitable for further enrichment its entire stockpile of near-20% enriched uranium before the end of the initial phase.

*Iran has committed to halt progress on its enrichment capacity:*

·Not install additional centrifuges of any type.

·Not install or use any next-generation centrifuges to enrich uranium.

·Leave inoperable roughly half of installed centrifuges at Natanz and three-quarters of installed centrifuges at Fordow, so they cannot be used to enrich uranium.

·Limit its centrifuge production to those needed to replace damaged machines, so Iran cannot use the six months to stockpile centrifuges.

·Not construct additional enrichment facilities.

*Iran has committed to halt progress on the growth of its 3.5% stockpile:*

·Not increase its stockpile of 3.5% low enriched uranium, so that the amount is not greater at the end of the six months than it is at the beginning, and any newly enriched 3.5% enriched uranium is converted into oxide.

*Iran has committed to no further advances of its activities at Arak and to halt progress on its plutonium track. Iran has committed to:*

·Not commission the Arak reactor.

·Not fuel the Arak reactor.

·Halt the production of fuel for the Arak reactor.

·No additional testing of fuel for the Arak reactor.

·Not install any additional reactor components at Arak.

·Not transfer fuel and heavy water to the reactor site.

·Not construct a facility capable of reprocessing. Without reprocessing, Iran cannot separate plutonium from spent fuel.

*Unprecedented transparency and intrusive monitoring of Iran’s nuclear program*

*Iran has committed to:*

·Provide daily access by IAEA inspectors at Natanz and Fordow. This daily access will permit inspectors to review surveillance camera footage to ensure comprehensive monitoring. This access will provide even greater transparency into enrichment at these sites and shorten detection time for any non-compliance.

·Provide IAEA access to centrifuge assembly facilities.

·Provide IAEA access to centrifuge rotor component production and storage facilities.

·Provide IAEA access to uranium mines and mills.

·Provide long-sought design information for the Arak reactor. This will provide critical insight into the reactor that has not previously been available.

·Provide more frequent inspector access to the Arak reactor.

·Provide certain key data and information called for in the Additional Protocol to Iran’s IAEA Safeguards Agreement and Modified Code 3.1.

*Verification Mechanism*

The IAEA will be called upon to perform many of these verification steps, consistent with their ongoing inspection role in Iran. In addition, the P5+1 and Iran have committed to establishing a Joint Commission to work with the IAEA to monitor implementation and address issues that may arise. The Joint Commission will also work with the IAEA to facilitate resolution of past and present concerns with respect to Iran’s nuclear program, including the possible military dimension of Iran’s nuclear program and Iran’s activities at Parchin.

*Limited, Temporary, Reversible Relief*

In return for these steps, the P5+1 is to provide limited, temporary, targeted, and reversible relief while maintaining the vast bulk of our sanctions, including the oil, finance, and banking sanctions architecture. If Iran fails to meet its commitments, we will revoke the relief. Specifically the P5+1 has committed to:

·Not impose new nuclear-related sanctions for six months, if Iran abides by its commitments under this deal, to the extent permissible within their political systems.

·Suspend certain sanctions on gold and precious metals, Iran’s auto sector, and Iran’s petrochemical exports, potentially providing Iran approximately $1.5 billion in revenue.

·License safety-related repairs and inspections inside Iran for certain Iranian airlines.

·Allow purchases of Iranian oil to remain at their currently significantly reduced levels – levels that are 60% less than two years ago. $4.2 billion from these sales will be allowed to be transferred in installments if, and as, Iran fulfills its commitments.

·Allow $400 million in governmental tuition assistance to be transferred from restricted Iranian funds directly to recognized educational institutions in third countries to defray the tuition costs of Iranian students.

*Humanitarian Transaction*

Facilitate humanitarian transactions that are already allowed by U.S. law. Humanitarian transactions have been explicitly exempted from sanctions by Congress so this channel will not provide Iran access to any new source of funds. Humanitarian transactions are those related to Iran’s purchase of food, agricultural commodities, medicine, medical devices; we would also facilitate transactions for medical expenses incurred abroad. We will establish this channel for the benefit of the Iranian people.

*Putting Limited Relief in Perspective*

In total, the approximately $7 billion in relief is a fraction of the costs that Iran will continue to incur during this first phase under the sanctions that will remain in place. The vast majority of Iran’s approximately $100 billion in foreign exchange holdings are inaccessible or restricted by sanctions.

In the next six months, Iran’s crude oil sales cannot increase. Oil sanctions alone will result in approximately $30 billion in lost revenues to Iran – or roughly $5 billion per month – compared to what Iran earned in a six month period in 2011, before these sanctions took effect. While Iran will be allowed access to $4.2 billion of its oil sales, nearly $15 billion of its revenues during this period will go into restricted overseas accounts. In summary, we expect the balance of Iran’s money in restricted accounts overseas will actually increase, not decrease, under the terms of this deal.

*Maintaining Economic Pressure on Iran and Preserving Our Sanctions Architecture*

During the first phase, we will continue to vigorously enforce our sanctions against Iran, including by taking action against those who seek to evade or circumvent our sanctions.

·Sanctions affecting crude oil sales will continue to impose pressure on Iran’s government. Working with our international partners, we have cut Iran’s oil sales from 2.5 million barrels per day (bpd) in early 2012 to 1 million bpd today, denying Iran the ability to sell almost 1.5 million bpd. That’s a loss of more than $80 billion since the beginning of 2012 that Iran will never be able to recoup. Under this first step, the EU crude oil ban will remain in effect and Iran will be held to approximately 1 million bpd in sales, resulting in continuing lost sales worth an additional $4 billion per month, every month, going forward.

·Sanctions affecting petroleum product exports to Iran, which result in billions of dollars of lost revenue, will remain in effect.

·The vast majority of Iran’s approximately $100 billion in foreign exchange holdings remain inaccessible or restricted by our sanctions.

·Other significant parts of our sanctions regime remain intact, including:

oSanctions against the Central Bank of Iran and approximately two dozen other major Iranian banks and financial actors;

oSecondary sanctions, pursuant to the Comprehensive Iran Sanctions, Accountability, and Divestment Act (CISADA) as amended and other laws, on banks that do business with U.S.-designated individuals and entities;

oSanctions on those who provide a broad range of other financial services to Iran, such as many types of insurance; and,

oRestricted access to the U.S. financial system.

·All sanctions on over 600 individuals and entities targeted for supporting Iran’s nuclear or ballistic missile program remain in effect.

·Sanctions on several sectors of Iran’s economy, including shipping and shipbuilding, remain in effect.

·Sanctions on long-term investment in and provision of technical services to Iran’s energy sector remain in effect.

·Sanctions on Iran’s military program remain in effect.

·Broad U.S. restrictions on trade with Iran remain in effect, depriving Iran of access to virtually all dealings with the world’s biggest economy

·All UN Security Council sanctions remain in effect.

·All of our targeted sanctions related to Iran’s state sponsorship of terrorism, its destabilizing role in the Syrian conflict, and its abysmal human rights record, among other concerns, remain in effect.

*A Comprehensive Solution*

During the six-month initial phase, the P5+1 will negotiate the contours of a comprehensive solution. Thus far, the outline of the general parameters of the comprehensive solution envisions concrete steps to give the international community confidence that Iran’s nuclear activities will be exclusively peaceful. With respect to this comprehensive resolution: nothing is agreed to with respect to a comprehensive solution until everything is agreed to. Over the next six months, we will determine whether there is a solution that gives us sufficient confidence that the Iranian program is peaceful. If Iran cannot address our concerns, we are prepared to increase sanctions and pressure.

*Conclusion*

In sum, this first step achieves a great deal in its own right. Without this phased agreement, Iran could start spinning thousands of additional centrifuges. It could install and spin next-generation centrifuges that will reduce its breakout times. It could fuel and commission the Arak heavy water reactor. It could grow its stockpile of 20% enriched uranium to beyond the threshold for a bomb's worth of uranium. Iran can do none of these things under the conditions of the first step understanding.

Furthermore, without this phased approach, the international sanctions coalition would begin to fray because Iran would make the case to the world that it was serious about a diplomatic solution and we were not. We would be unable to bring partners along to do the crucial work of enforcing our sanctions. With this first step, we stop and begin to roll back Iran's program and give Iran a sharp choice: fulfill its commitments and negotiate in good faith to a final deal, or the entire international community will respond with even more isolation and pressure.

The American people prefer a peaceful and enduring resolution that prevents Iran from obtaining a nuclear weapon and strengthens the global non-proliferation regime. This solution has the potential to achieve that. Through strong and principled diplomacy, the United States of America will do its part for greater peace, security, and cooperation among nations.

Summary of Technical Understandings Related to the Implementation of the Joint Plan of Action on the Islamic Republic of Iran’s Nuclear Program | The White House
The White House

Office of the Press Secretary

For Immediate Release
January 16, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

we are all stupid and thats love sign 

jordan's king  wannabe dajjal (anti christ)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5




----------



## atatwolf

That sign is also what grey wolves do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


>



nice try , but the thumb is closed funny man .

if the thumb is up , its satan horn 

next ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> That sign is also what grey wolves do.




BTW, Ahmadinejad also showed this sign in his trip to Azerbaijan(the city of Marand). He had an speech and people showed this sign to him, and the idiot Ahmadinejad thought that they show this sign to acclaim him, so he showed this sign to the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

some creatures are beyond idiot 

help me lord !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> BTW, Ahmadinejad also showed this sign in his trip to Azerbaijan(the city of Marand). He had an speech and people showed this sign to him, and the idiot Ahmadinejad thought that they show this sign to acclaim him, so he showed this sign to the people.


Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ولی‌ این احمدی‌نژاد هم جدی واسه ی خودش سوژه خنده‌ای بود.
We will miss him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> ولی‌ این احمدی‌نژاد هم جدی واسه ی خودش سوژه خنده‌ای بود.
> We will miss him.


I have a feeling that we're gonna see him again. When and where, I don't know. 

Nejad was the lord of attention whores. The guy just loved whoring for attention at every opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I have a feeling that we're gonna see him again. When and where, I don't know.
> 
> Nejad was the lord of attention whores. The guy just loved whoring for attention at every opportunity.



He screwed the regime in 8 years. Even many mullah lovers admit this. BTW, we needed him for 4-8 more years to wipe out the regime throughly. 
But he left us very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> He screwed the regime in 8 years. Even many mullah lovers admit this. BTW, we needed him for 4-8 more years to wipe out the regime throughly.
> But he left us very soon.


He'll be back. 

Can he run for elections again in 4/8 years?


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> He'll be back.
> 
> Can he run for elections again in 4/8 years?



Yes, he can be elected again for 8 more years in the next election(s). 
We, need to wait less than 4 years for this guy to show up again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Bahoz said:


> AHAHAHA! I swear to God. If AKP ( or any other party than PKK) wins in Diyarbakir, I will worship turkey, ataturk and that wolf sign you all have. I will even change my display to turkish flag for eternity if such thing happens. You have my word on that. Quote me on it. If Gultan Kisanak loses to AKP in Diyarbakir, it would be like PKK losing and PKK might aswell pack their bags and leave the struggle altogether.



Okay, we have a agreement than. (for the first time)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> That sign is also what grey wolves do.



Cute girl but angry looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Cute girl but angry looking.


much tharki, wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> much tharki, wow


What?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> What?


no offense but tharki means a person who stares at girls and many things more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> no offense but tharki means a person who stares at girls and many things more


So, you are not interested in Girls?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


> Cute girl but angry looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


>



Get the phuck out of here with your Turkish photos. Perhaps look first in which section you are, Atatdonor.


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> So, you are not interested in Girls?


not yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Jf Thunder said:


> not yet



KILL THEM ALL?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Jf Thunder said:


> not yet



Are you interested in boys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


>



Youare doing wonderful service. I salute you.



SOHEIL said:


> *Are you interested in boys ?*



You mean Men right?

Otherwise.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jf Thunder

SOHEIL said:


> Are you interested in boys ?


nope, not yet atleast



Ravi Nair said:


> KILL THEM ALL?


YUSH, THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT
KILL THEM ALL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

xenon54 said:


>


azeri song named I'm a Turkish girl

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


>



Your women only good for photos. At least our women fight. 




























Our women were fighting wars when your women were still making yoghurt in yurt-tents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

They look like male with long hair. They also look like they haven't taken a shower for 10 years by living like animals in the mountains,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> They look like male with long hair. They also look like they haven't taken a shower for 10 years.



No, that is how your women looked like when they came to Europe to clean toilets of Europeans.


----------



## xenon54 out

@Surenas you better stop posting terrorist pictures since you are here in Iranian section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> No, that is how your women looked like when they came to Europe to clean toilets of Europeans.


Your PKK women live in caves and live like animals. Even a gorilla wouldn't do it with them. I mean even animals take a shower once in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> @Surenas you better stop posting terrorist pictures since you are here in Iranian section.



No terrorist in those pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@atatwolf come down buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> Your PKK women live in caves and live like animals. Even a gorilla wouldn't do it with them. I mean even animals take a shower once in a while.



To fight wars, you have to get dirty. No shame in that. In contrast to cleaning toilets of Dutch people, like your family members did.


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> To fight wars, you have to get dirty. No shame in that. In contrast to cleaning toilets of Dutch people, like your family members did.


Most toilet cleaning jobs are done by Kurds here, also in Turkey. They have lower education than average Turk. Either they are street vender or they clean Turkic turds. Haha. About Kurdish terrorist females. Do you know their average life span as a terrorist is only 8 months?


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> Most toilet cleaning jobs are done by Kurds here, also in Turkey. They have lower education than average Turk. Either they are street vender or they clean Turkic turds. Haha. About Kurdish terrorist females. Do you know their average life span as a terrorist is only 8 months?



Iranians, Kurds or Persians, are higher educated than Turks in Europe. In fact, Turks are one of the most low educated immigrants groups in Europe, like Moroccans. This is probably what your grandfathers and mothers did in Europe:






Look at those white, Dutch women enjoying their shower in the background, while this poor Turkish lady has been forced to clean it. Your men are famous for drinking, gambling, visiting hookers, slapping their women and hanging around in coffee houses the whole day in Holland.


----------



## The SiLent crY

This thread is very interesting now .

Let me bring popcorn 



xenon54 said:


> @atatwolf come down buddy.



Let them do the job . I'm a little stressed and depressed because of exams . They can ease the pain .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

S00R3NA said:


> This thread is very interesting now .
> 
> Let me bring popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> Let them do the job . I'm a little stressed and depressed because of exams . They can ease the pain .



You need a hobby. Perhaps engage more in your local community, help people etc... get some fresh air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> This thread is very interesting now .
> 
> Let me bring popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> Let them do the job . I'm a little stressed and depressed because of exams . They can ease the pain .



Iranian Chill thread?

More like Turkish rage thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


> You need a hobby. Perhaps engage more in your local community, help people etc... get some fresh air.





My social life is almost dead in these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> Iranian Chill thread?
> 
> More like Turkish rage thread.


Read all messages and you will see that surenas had began with the rage.

But they should stop it now since this will only lead to racist statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Read all messages and you will see that surenas had began with the rage.
> 
> But they should stop it now since this will only lead to racist statements.



That is what you get coming over here posting irrelevant pictures of ignorant pan-Turks, or your Azerbaijani (nice Persian word, isn't) music vids in this thread.


----------



## atatwolf

I guess like these Kurdish toilet cleaners that were creamed haahah :p


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> *Read all messages *and you will see that surenas had began with the rage.
> 
> But they should stop it now since this will only lead to racist statements.



It was supposed to be a joke =D

You know because this is the 'Chill thread and everyone is raging?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> That is what you get coming over here posting irrelevant pictures of ignorant pan-Turks, or your Azerbaijani (nice Persian word, isn't) music vids in this thread.


Your not even a Iranian, wth is your problem, are you the owner of this section?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> *My social life is almost dead in these days*



Wow. I am in the same position as you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Your not even a Iranian, wth is your problem, are you the owner of this section?



Do you even know the proper meaning of the word Iranian? My dear, ignorant Turkish friend?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> Wow. I am in the same position as you.





If you're interested in girls , find one .

She'll kill your whole time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Do you even know the proper meaning of the word Iranian? My dear, ignorant Turkish friend?


Anyways, Iranians are welcome to post every Iranian picture on our section i would appreciate that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Anyways, Iranians are welcome to post every Iranian picture on our section i would appreciate that.



We don't care about coming to your thread trying to impress others by posting this kind of pictures. You pathetic guys on the other hand do.


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> We don't care about coming to your thread trying to impress others by posting this kind of pictures. You pathetic guys on the other hand do.


You posted more pictures of females than me, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> You posted more pictures of females than me, lol.



Did you see me posting these pictures in your section? No.


----------



## New

Jf Thunder said:


> no offense but tharki means a person who stares at girls and many things more


Then I guess I am a tharki !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jf Thunder

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Then I guess I am a tharki !!!


dude, then watch anime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Then I guess I am a tharki !!!



hey ,

what does that mean ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

S00R3NA said:


> hey ,
> 
> what does that mean ?


I think something like pervert?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> *If you're interested in girls *, find one .
> 
> She'll kill your whole time



I need to get rid of my social awkwardness.

Don't be like that, be more positive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Surenas said:


> We don't care about coming to your thread trying to impress others by posting this kind of pictures. You pathetic guys on the other hand do


Dear @Surenas, please act like a respected Iranian if you are claiming to be a one.
I love Kurds, and Turks, and I am not happy seeing you guys fighting here. If it is not possible to serve the peace in real world lets give the peace a chance on this imaginary one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> *I think something like pervert?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> what does that mean ?


tharki means a person who stares at girls and many things more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Islam shall be the winner said:


> tharki means a person who stares at girls and many things more


Lol, dont be that hard to jf thunder, he doesnt mean it negative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Jf Thunder said:


> nope, not yet atleast



Still nothing !?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jf Thunder

SOHEIL said:


> Still nothing !?


that is not attraction, that is perversion, so i am unaffected

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Lol, dont be that hard to jf thunder, he doesnt mean it negative.


pervert is a short way to describe tharki lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Jf Thunder said:


> no offense but tharki means a person who stares at girls and many things more

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jf Thunder

Ostad said:


> View attachment 13653


STOP WITH THE PERVERTED ACTS YOU IDIOTS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> pervert is a short way to describe tharki lol


Am i a pervert for you if i call a girl cute?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

تفاوت دو تا آدم
زمانی به استقبال مردم میگفتند پوپولیسم / سخنرانی عربی روحانی خنثی‌کننده توطئه های قومیتی / مقایسه جالب میان روحانی، احمدی نژاد و سید حسن نصرالله + تصاویر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Am i a pervert for you if i call a girl cute?


difficult question, it depends if you can actualy do that task, and seeeing your innocense i doubt you can do it, and second it depends what your intention is, and if you do that, i will blow you up cuz i am an extremeist Mullah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Jf Thunder said:


> STOP WITH THE PERVERTED ACTS YOU IDIOTS



great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> difficult question, it depends if you can actualy do that task, and seeeing your innocense i doubt you can do it,


How do you know im innocent? 


> and second it depends what your intention is, and if you do that, i will blow you up cuz i am an extremeist Mullah


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> How do you know im innocent?
> 
> lol


i can tell from your way of talking, arguing and the topics on which you post, you do not know, but i stalk you ALOT, i know you more that your parents ever knew you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> i can tell from your way of talking, arguing and the topics on which you post, you do not know, but i stalk you ALOT, i know you more that your parents ever knew you


This is getting creepy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> This is getting creepy.


how so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> how so?


Well, having a stalker is not really confortable for someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Well, having a stalker is not really confortable for someone.


i would find it extremely comfortable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

علی الکورانی در صفحه214 کتاب عصر ظهور خود به نقل از بحار می‌نویسد: 

"روزى اشعث بن قيس از ميان صفوف جماعت گذشت تا خود را به نزديكى اميرمؤمنان علیه‌السلام رساند، بعد رو به آن بزرگوار كرده و گفت: اى اميرمؤمنان اين سرخ‌رويان (ايرانيان) كه اطراف شما را گرفته و نزديك شما نشسته‌اند بر ما چيره شده‌اند. در اين لحظه كه حضرت كاملاً سكوت فرموده و سرش را به زير افكنده و با پاى خود آرام به منبر مى‌كوبيد (يعنى اشعث چه گفتى) ناگهان صعصعة بن صوحان كه يكى از ياران باوفاى حضرت بود گفت: ما را با اشعث چكار! امروز امير مؤمنان (ع) دربارۀ اعراب مطالبى را مى‌فرمايد كه هميشه بر سر زبان‌ها خواهد ماند و فراموش نمى‌گردد، سپس حضرت پس از درنگى اندك، سر را بالا گرفته و فرمود: كداميك از اين شكم‌پرستان بى‌شخصيت مرا معذور مى‌دارد و حكم به انصاف مى‌كند، كه برخى از آنها مانند الاغ در رختخواب خود مى‌غلطد و ديگران را از پند آموختن محروم مى‌سازد! آيا مرا امر مى‌كنى آنان (ايرانيان) را طرد كنم، هرگز طرد نخواهم كرد. چون در اين صورت از زمرۀ جاهلان خواهم بود؛ امّا "سوگند به خدايى كه دانه را شكافت و موجودات زنده را آفريد، ایرانیان شما (اعراب) را براى اينكه به آئين اسلام برگرديد سركوب مى‌كنند آنگونه كه شما در اوائل، آنان (ايرانيان) [را] مى‌زديد تا داخل در دين اسلام شوند
بحارالانوار/ج 60/ص216.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> i would find it extremely comfortable


Depends on the Person, i would find i confortable if it was a cute girl, but you say your a mullah whos going to blow me up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Depends on the Person, i would find i confortable if it was a cute girl, but you say your a mullah whos going to blow me up.


blowing up mullah and a cute girl are not that far apart, we blow you to bits, while the latter blows your heart to bits

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> blowing up mullah and a cute girl are not that far apart, we blow you to bits, while the latter blows your heart to bits


Well, its somehow true, but i prefer my heart to be blowed up which can be fixed by another girl than beein blowed up in pieces by a Mullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

I don't know why, but this thread is lot more interesting these days?
Dear @SOHEIL & dear @Ostad please keep up the good work here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> much wow, why u ruin my innocence by posting pictures of females smoking cigarettes lol, WTH AM I SAYING?
> 
> and btw, nothing wrong with cigarettes, no?



Man, have you ever heard of Morality police in Iran? you are doing the same job in the forum. 
BTW, I don't like cigarettes, but what is the problem if a women wants to smoke? 
Anyway, Hazal Kaya is so cute, with or without smoking.     Am I right @Armstrong ?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

someone wanted to hack my computer and acquire my ip somehow . he was dumped by my antivirus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

haman10 said:


> someone wanted to hack my computer and acquire my ip somehow . he was dumped by my antivirus
> 
> View attachment 13662



You are probably using Bitorrent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> someone wanted to hack my computer and acquire my ip somehow . he was dumped by my antivirus
> 
> View attachment 13662


Or your Antivirus is pretending to be working.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ahriman said:


> You are probably using Bitorrent


no actually i was told bitorrent is dangerous . thus never installed it .

i think it was caused by a phi*hing email , or might be sth else . i dont have a clue . cause the email was about 24 h ago and it was also blocked .



xenon54 said:


> Or your Antivirus is pretending to be working.


ES#T is not as good as bit#defender . i agree

whats your antivirus ?


----------



## rmi5

Iranian diplomat dies after being shot in Yemen capital

jaalebeh, man mikhaam bedounam ke regime alaan daghighan mikhaad che kaar bekone? chand vaght pish ke sefaaratesh ra tou lobnaan terekkoundan, haalaa ham yaman. jaalebeh ke ba'd az bomb gozaariye lobnaan, gofte boudan ke rouye ravaabet e ma ba keshvar e doust va baraadar, saudi, ta'sir nemizaareh. 
kollan e'tebaaresh ba in hamleh ha, dar sath e burkinafasu reside. rouye russia ham kheyli hesaab baaz nakonan in sandis khor ha, ounaayi ke ye kam az sakhtar e dolat e russia va shakhs e putin aagaahi daarand, midounand ke dalilesh chiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

adam dou rooye mozakhraf , mage ta dirooz doost joon jooni harchi arab kasif tooye een forum naboodi bar alayhe keshvar khodet ?

hala chi shod oona bad shodan ?

terrorist supporter
=============================
my posts here need mod approval @Serpentine 



xenon54 said:


> Or your Antivirus is pretending to be working.


whats your anti-virus then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Iranian diplomat dies after being shot in Yemen capital
> 
> jaalebeh, man mikhaam bedounam ke regime alaan daghighan mikhaad che kaar bekone? chand vaght pish ke sefaaratesh ra tou lobnaan terekkoundan, haalaa ham yaman. jaalebeh ke ba'd az bomb gozaariye lobnaan, gofte boudan ke rouye ravaabet e ma ba keshvar e doust va baraadar, saudi, ta'sir nemizaareh.
> kollan e'tebaaresh ba in hamleh ha, dar sath e burkinafasu reside. rouye russia ham kheyli hesaab baaz nakonan in sandis khor ha, ounaayi ke ye kam az sakhtar e dolat e russia va shakhs e putin aagaahi daarand, midounand ke dalilesh chiye


chikar konim tafrih ma ham sarbesar arab ha gozashtane to in forum.  
putin ro ham bara funesh post kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> whats your anti-virus then ?



Avast!

It has many functions such as ''starting time search'' this function searches your computer for virusses before Windows even starts.

AVAST 2014 | Download Free Antivirus Software for Virus Protection

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Avast!
> 
> It has many functions such as ''starting time search'' this function searches your computer for virusses before Windows even starts.
> 
> AVAST 2014 | Download Free Antivirus Software for Virus Protection



dude ! 

are u comparing avast to ESET ? 

avast still presents a free version to warm up the market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

jenaab e IQ<IQ(Jolbak),

ye kam oun goush haat ra baaz kon va harf ra beshno, ta ye kam motevajjeh beshi chi daareh gofteh misheh. Ta key mikhaay injouri dogmatic baaghi bemouni? aghl ham khoub chiziye. harf e man kheyli vaazeh hast. roush ye kam fekr kon.
PS. man nemikhaam mesle to ya @Islam shall be the winner faghat az rouye nefrat e mazhabi ya ghomi ya ... , ba kasi chap baasham va har chi ke goft ra , no matter of what he is saying , rad konam. fahmidi? haalaa dobaareh post e man ra bekhoun, bedoun e inke khoshk maghzi koni, roush fekr kon, va age khaasti, oun ra javaab bedeh.



Ostad said:


> chikar konim tafrih ma ham sarbesar arab ha gozashtane to in forum.
> putin ro ham bara funesh post kardam.



post e man dar mored e shakhs e shoma naboud aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Wow, @Surenas for once is doing something good. @rmi5 and @atatwolf spreading panturkist propaganda in Iranian section…. a new low..... atatwolf don't post in Iran section anymore, you are not wanted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Wow, @Surenas for once is doing something good


yeah dude !

i was surprised

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> dude !
> 
> are u comparing avast to ESET ?
> 
> avast still presents a free version to warm up the market


Well, im not comparing them, i use avast since 2 years and had no virus since then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Well, im not comparing them, i use avast since 2 years and had no virus since then.


i'm kidding . avast is building a name for herself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Soheil, are you so intimidated by girls doing grey wolf sign?  Calm down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> dude !
> 
> are u comparing avast to ESET ?
> 
> avast still presents a free version to warm up the market



Mate, ESET is awesome. I'm using it too. Never have to afraid of malware, virus etc...anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

dear @rmi5, pesarkhale moshkeli nadare ke mano too postat mention koni, amma lotfan oon @esho nazar. bahat hal nemikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

atatwolf said:


> Soheil, are you so intimidated by girls doing grey wolf sign?  Calm down



I don't care about you or those girls, just keep it out of iranian thread. post it in turkish section ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Mate, ESET is awesome. I'm using it too. Never have to afraid of malware, virus etc...anymore



finally , my turk bro is the only admirer of the awesome ESET !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> Or your Antivirus is pretending to be working.


  that was nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

SOHEIL said:


> I don't care about you or those girls, just keep it out of iranian thread. post it in turkish section ...


You should be open to other peoples cultures. Where is the Iranian hospitality in you? Maybe this will change your mind 




Asena

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

atatwolf said:


> You should be open to other peoples cultures. Where is the Iranian hospitality in you? Maybe this will change your mind
> 
> 
> 
> Asena

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> finally , my turk bro is the only admirer of the awesome ESET !


تو که از لیسانس غیر قانونی استفاده میکنی مگه نه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> تو که از لیسانس غیر قانونی استفاده میکنی مگه نه؟


salam

ha pa chi pa na 

vali oon chiz haee ke migan hamash shaye ee hast .

ooni ke migan gheyre faal mishe va dige virus peyda nemikone ama error nemide vase licence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

something is wrong with the forum, alert system doesn't show the thanks that I have received in the past few hours, same thing for the new comments indicator too, probably in the last hours this forum has been in another dimension. or some body is stealing my thanks.



haman10 said:


> salam
> 
> ha pa chi pa na
> 
> vali oon chiz haee ke migan hamash shaye ee hast .
> 
> ooni ke migan gheyre faal mishe va dige virus peyda nemikone ama error nemide vase licence


یادت رفته بار آخر چند تا ویروس تو کامپیوترت میپلکیدن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> یادت رفته بار آخر چند تا ویروس تو کامپیوترت میپلکیدن؟



na 

vali raftam check kardam . oon yaro anti-virus irani mal-ware ha ru jovze virus miavord !

male oon bood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Sinan said:


> Mate, ESET is awesome. I'm using it too. Never have to afraid of malware, virus etc...anymore



Do you pay for it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SinaG said:


> Do you pay for it?



Yeap 

The thing is, i used various free and cracked anti-virus programs;

Free ones doesn't offer the best protection and you can't update the cracked ones. After suffering a serious virus attack. I decided to buy ESET. We also use ESET in work and our machines never get infected.

So i switched to ESET 3 years ago and not a single infection, trojan, malware since than.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> my posts here need mod approval @Serpentine



Don't know about it, I checked and nothing is wrong. Besides, your posts are being appeared here with no problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Resurrection5782

@atatwolf
Stop bullshit and call iran terrorist in threads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

a zoo in Belgium(1958), but a different meaning of the zoo for European:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

rmi5 said:


> Man, have you ever heard of Morality police in Iran? you are doing the same job in the forum.
> BTW, I don't like cigarettes, but what is the problem if a women wants to smoke?
> Anyway, Hazal Kaya is so cute, with or without smoking.     Am I right @Armstrong ?!!!


she is mine now.......Armstrong has found a new one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Umair Nawaz said:


> she is mine now.......Armstrong has found a new one.



I think we will see a duel between you and @Armstrong very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

rmi5 said:


> I think we will see a duel between you and @Armstrong very soon.


i challenged him for a fight and he ran away

@Armstrong why dont u tell him and yr new girl the one who is 10 years older then u.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Umair Nawaz said:


> i challenged him for a fight and he ran away
> 
> @Armstrong why dont u tell him and yr new girl the one who is 10 years older then u.



I don't fight Kashmiris - the only Warrior like Kashmiris there are came to Lahore....the rest of you are like cute little sheep !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Armstrong said:


> I don't fight Kashmiris - the only Warrior like Kashmiris there are came to Lahore....the rest of you are like cute little sheep !


yup u ran away from valley........Still Hazel Kaya is mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii


lol 

Do they show Just for Laughs in the US? It's a Canadian program and it's always on TV here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lol
> 
> Do they show Just for Laughs in the US? It's a Canadian program and it's always on TV here.



I don't watch TV at all.  I saw it on youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I don't watch TV at all.  I saw it on youtube


Yeah me neither. Growing up though, I remember that show being on TV all the time. 

I haven't had cable since I moved out of my parent's. Cable TV has become useless with all the tech we have these days. Netflix, streaming from computer etc...


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Yeah me neither. Growing up though, I remember that show being on TV all the time.
> 
> I haven't had cable since I moved out of my parent's. Cable TV has become useless with all the tech we have these days. Netflix, streaming from computer etc...




Youtube and Netflix and online streaming has removed any need for Cable TV. Although TV is still good for older people who are accustomed to it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Abii said:


> lol
> 
> Do they show Just for Laughs in the US? It's a Canadian program and it's always on TV here.



They used to show it here in the US in late 2000's. Not anymore in the last few years. I loved that show and looked forward to it every week. I still have a ton of clips in my youtube favorites. it's funny that Just for Laughs came up here, because I had posted one of my favorite clips in the PDF "stupid and funny from all over the world" thread a few days ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

KAL-EL said:


> They used to show it here in the US in late 2000's. Not anymore in the last few years. I loved that show and looked forward to it every week. I still have a ton of clips in my youtube favorites. it's funny that Just for Laughs came up here, because I had posted one of my favorite clips in the PDF "stupid and funny from all over the world" thread a few days ago


One thing I really hate about that show is the retarded laugh track. It's stupid enough on TV shows, but it's worse on Just for Laughs b/c the laugh track is used wayyy more. It's so annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> I don't fight Kashmiris - the only Warrior like Kashmiris there are came to Lahore....the rest of you are like cute little sheep !





Umair Nawaz said:


> yup u ran away from valley........Still Hazel Kaya is mine.


the real kashmiris are in kashmir valley,*INDIA *



Abii said:


> lol
> 
> Do they show Just for Laughs in the US? It's a Canadian program and it's always on TV here.


do u mean just for laugh gags?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Abii said:


> One thing I really hate about that show is the retarded laugh track. It's stupid enough on TV shows, but it's worse on Just for Laughs b/c the laugh track is used wayyy more. It's so annoying.



Yes I agree, the laugh track is a bit over the top at times. One of my favorite Just for Laughs clips. The look on some of the faces is priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> a zoo in Belgium(1958), but a different meaning of the zoo for European:



WTF IS THAT !

O MY LORD !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

rmi5 said:


> Man, have you ever heard of Morality police in Iran? you are doing the same job in the forum.
> BTW, I don't like cigarettes, but what is the problem if a women wants to smoke?
> Anyway, Hazal Kaya is so cute, with or without smoking.     Am I right @Armstrong ?!!!


...........such Tharki



xenon54 said:


> Well, its somehow true, but i prefer my heart to be blowed up which can be fixed by another girl than beein blowed up in pieces by a Mullah.


which reminds me, i read a report doay which said that sometimes the Taliban posed as women on Facebook to abduct American soldiers in Afghanistan lol


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BronzePlaque

haman10 said:


> i'm kidding . avast is building a name for herself



Dont ever give up using ESET mate...its the best

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

BronzePlaque said:


> Dont ever give up using ESET mate...its the best



How much is it per year? 80-100$?


----------



## BronzePlaque

Esfand said:


> How much is it per year? 80-100$?



No, not that much..ESET Smart Security is $40 per year..ESET Nod 32 Anti Virus is even cheaper..Its $30 per year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

روش‌های احمدی‌نژادی روحانی در خوزستان | Khodnevis

اما شاه‌کار وی جایی بود که مدعی شباهت دانشگاه آکسفورد به مدرسه فیضیه قم شد و تلویحا این تصور را القا کرد که آکسفورد تقلیدی از حوزه علمیه قم است!!!! وی در جمع روحانیون استان خوزستان گفت: « البته غرب قدر ناشناسی می‌كند. غرب هر چه دارد از علمای اسلام دارد. *شما حتی دانشگاه‌های قدیمی غرب را که نگاه می‌كنید حتی ساختمانش هم تقلید از حوزه‌های علمیه است. آکسفورد را ببینید، شبیه مدرسه فیضیه است.* سبك همان سبك است. خیلی بحث‌ها این‌جا وجود دارد. دانشمندان اسلامی خدمات بسیار بزرگی كردند. البته در مقاطعی هم انحرافاتی پیش آمد كه علمای بزرگ جلو آن را گرفتند.»

کسی که مدعی تحصیل دکتری در انگلستان است واقعا حیرت انگیز و تاسف‌بار است که نداند دانشگاه آکسفورد در قرن یازدهم میلادی تاسیس شده است و مدرسه فیضیه در قدیم‌ترین برآورد در دوره شاه طهماسب صفوی بنا نهاده شده است. حتی اگر مدرسه آستانه که فیضیه جای‌گزین آن شد و البته هیچ تصویری از مدرسه فوق در دسترس نیست. آن هم دو قرن بعد از آکسفورد تاسیس شد.

او با این حرف نشان داد که تقریبا هیچ شناختی از غرب ندارد و گرنه نمی‌گفت غرب هر چه دارد از علمای اسلام دارد! علمایی که وی مدعی است خود از محصولات فلاسفه و علمای یونان بهره جسته بودند!

تفاوت در وسعت، جای‌گاه و مرام‌نامه آکسفورد و فیضیه این دو مرکز علمی پیشاپیش بر هر نوع تشبیهی مهر ابطال می‌زند.

این گزافه گویی حسن روحانی در تاریخ ایران بی‌نظیر است کمتر کسی چنین بلوف‌های خجالت‌آوری را زده است!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

> البته غرب قدر ناشناسی می‌كند. غرب هر چه دارد از علمای اسلام دارد. *شما حتی دانشگاه‌های قدیمی غرب را که نگاه می‌كنید حتی ساختمانش هم تقلید از حوزه‌های علمیه است. آکسفورد را ببینید، شبیه مدرسه فیضیه است.* سبك همان سبك است



Why are akhoonds so fucking retarded?


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Why are akhoonds so fucking retarded?



All they learn in Howza is learning some basic Arabic grammar. let alone that most of them, even including Khomeini, cannot speak Arabic. Rest of their curriculum is some very simple Ahkaam"Islamic Laws",... So, even most of them have not finished high school and have came to Howza directly. So, you should not expect them to be educated more than a 15 years old child

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> All they learn in Howza is learning some basic Arabic grammar. let alone that most of them, even including Khomeini, cannot speak Arabic. Rest of their curriculum is some very simple Ahkaam"Islamic Laws",... So, even most of them have not finished high school and have came to Howza directly. So, you should not expect them to be educated more than a 15 years old child


Sure, but the statement he made was pure nonsense. It just doesn't make any sense. I don't know, maybe I've been out of Iran for too long and I'm forgetting what absolute retards these fuckers are.


----------



## rmi5

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮ افت رشد اقتصادی چین به پایین ترین حد در ۱۴ سال گذشته‬

آمار مربوط به سال میلادی ۲۰۱۳ نشان می دهد رشد اقتصاد چین، دومین اقتصاد بزرگ جهان به پایین ترین حد خود در ۱۴ سال گذشته رسیده است.
رشد ۷.۷ درصدی تولید ناخالص ملی چین، کند ترین رشد اقتصاد کشور از سال ۱۹۹۹ تا کنون است.

با این همه دولت این میزان از انتظارات دولت که ۷.۵ درصد برای سال ۲۰۱۳ پیش بینی شده بود فراتر رفته است.

آمار تازه نشان می دهد که سیاستمداران چینی برای حفظ سرعت بالای رشد اقتصادی کشور با چالشی جدی روبرو هستند.

بسیاری از تحلیل گران اقتصادی انتظار دارند در حالی که پکن از مدل اقتصادی سرمایه محور به سوی مدل متکی بر مصرف داخلی حرکت می کند، رشد اقتصادی چین کندتر هم بشود.

شن جیانگوانگ اقتصاددان ارشد در شرکت مالی میژو در هنگ کنگ می گوید: "انتظار داریم تولید ناخالص ملی چین در ۲۰۱۴ به ۷.۶ درصد برسد."

ما جیان تنگ رییس اداره آمار چین روز دوشنبه ضمن ارائه آمار تازه مربوط به تولید ناخالص ملی به خبرنگاران گفته است پکن باید کنترل بدهی های دولت های محلی را بیشتر کند تا از مخاطرات اقتصادی بکاهد.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> روش‌های احمدی‌نژادی روحانی در خوزستان | Khodnevis
> 
> اما شاه‌کار وی جایی بود که مدعی شباهت دانشگاه آکسفورد به مدرسه فیضیه قم شد و تلویحا این تصور را القا کرد که آکسفورد تقلیدی از حوزه علمیه قم است!!!! وی در جمع روحانیون استان خوزستان گفت: « البته غرب قدر ناشناسی می‌كند. غرب هر چه دارد از علمای اسلام دارد. *شما حتی دانشگاه‌های قدیمی غرب را که نگاه می‌كنید حتی ساختمانش هم تقلید از حوزه‌های علمیه است. آکسفورد را ببینید، شبیه مدرسه فیضیه است.* سبك همان سبك است. خیلی بحث‌ها این‌جا وجود دارد. دانشمندان اسلامی خدمات بسیار بزرگی كردند. البته در مقاطعی هم انحرافاتی پیش آمد كه علمای بزرگ جلو آن را گرفتند.»
> 
> کسی که مدعی تحصیل دکتری در انگلستان است واقعا حیرت انگیز و تاسف‌بار است که نداند دانشگاه آکسفورد در قرن یازدهم میلادی تاسیس شده است و مدرسه فیضیه در قدیم‌ترین برآورد در دوره شاه طهماسب صفوی بنا نهاده شده است. حتی اگر مدرسه آستانه که فیضیه جای‌گزین آن شد و البته هیچ تصویری از مدرسه فوق در دسترس نیست. آن هم دو قرن بعد از آکسفورد تاسیس شد.
> 
> او با این حرف نشان داد که تقریبا هیچ شناختی از غرب ندارد و گرنه نمی‌گفت غرب هر چه دارد از علمای اسلام دارد! علمایی که وی مدعی است خود از محصولات فلاسفه و علمای یونان بهره جسته بودند!
> 
> تفاوت در وسعت، جای‌گاه و مرام‌نامه آکسفورد و فیضیه این دو مرکز علمی پیشاپیش بر هر نوع تشبیهی مهر ابطال می‌زند.
> 
> این گزافه گویی حسن روحانی در تاریخ ایران بی‌نظیر است کمتر کسی چنین بلوف‌های خجالت‌آوری را زده است!



چرا می خندی ؟

راست میگه دیگه . انقدر ضد ایرانی نباش .





rmi5 said:


> All they learn in Howza is learning some basic Arabic grammar. let alone that most of them, even including Khomeini, cannot speak Arabic. Rest of their curriculum is some very simple Ahkaam"Islamic Laws",... So, even most of them have not finished high school and have came to Howza directly. So, you should not expect them to be educated more than a 15 years old child



Apart from joking , you're wrong here .

I have a friend in howze , They study dozens of different stuffs and believe me Its neither fair nor logical to judge all of them based on others' mistake .

There are both good and bad people in every field , society , group etc .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> چرا می خندی ؟
> 
> راست میگه دیگه . انقدر ضد ایرانی نباش .


@rmi5

In alan jeddiye? Man sarcasm ro to farsi ziad nemitoonam khoob tashkhis bedam. Bi zahmat translate kon.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just finished watching The Hunger Games (the new one).
The whole time I was thinking about Iran.

You guys should watch it. The Blu-ray came out today I think. I torrented it though.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> چرا می خندی ؟
> راست میگه دیگه . انقدر ضد ایرانی نباش .


Shoukhi mikoni ya jeddi migi aziz? man daghigh nagereftam.


> Apart from joking , you're wrong here .
> I have a friend in howze , They study dozens of different stuffs and believe me Its neither fair nor logical to judge all of them based on others' mistake .
> There are both good and bad people in every field , society , group etc .


Dude, based on some reasons, I know what they study. BTW, The interesting point is that even howza has been screwed by mullah regime as well. Before revolution, they were studying some of the original books in Arabic, but now, almost all of their books are some BS translated books. many of their books is also polluted with non-sense garbage regime propaganda. BTW, the intelligence system of the regime has also a very very strong presence in howza, even much more stronger than their presence in universities, and tollab and maraaje don't dare to do or say anything. You can ask your friend if you want to confirm my quote 



Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> In alan jeddiye? Man sarcasm ro to farsi ziad nemitoonam khoob tashkhis bedam. Bi zahmat translate kon.


@S00R3NA @Abii man ham jeddi jeddi nagereftam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

khob iran hala davat shod be conferance sooriye .

hala mikhaam bedoonam oon 2ta shebh ensaan ke hey goh mikhordan kojan alan 

@mohsen @Islam shall be the winner @SOHEIL @kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

now an impious wants to comment on our howza too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> چرا می خندی ؟
> 
> راست میگه دیگه . انقدر ضد ایرانی نباش .


تو ایران حتی الاغها هم میدونن که نحوه چیدمان ساختمان ها در دانشگاه آکسفورد بر گرفته شده از دانشگاه های اسلامی که همون حوزه ها باشن هست
ولی ظاهرا موساد فراموش کرده این بخش از اطلاعات رو در اختیار این آدم بذاره (شایدم نخواسته)، این مدرک دیگه ای هست که این آدم هیچ وقت توی ایران نبوده و فقط یه ترول مزدورهست که سعی میکنه علیه ایران صحبت کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> تو ایران حتی الاغها هم میدونن که نحوه چیدمان ساختمان ها در دانشگاه آکسفورد بر گرفته شده از دانشگاه های اسلامی که همون حوزه ها باشن هست
> ولی ظاهرا موساد فراموش کرده این بخش از اطلاعات رو در اختیار این آدم بذاره (شایدم نخواسته)، این مدرک دیگه ای هست که این آدم هیچ وقت توی ایران نبوده و فقط یه ترول مزدورهست که سعی میکنه علیه ایران صحبت کنه



آقا چرا انقدر بی ادبی ؟!1

من نمیدونستم 

یعنی من ...؟


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> آقا چرا انقدر بی ادبی ؟!1
> 
> من نمیدونستم
> 
> یعنی من ...؟





BA SHOMA NABOOD AMOO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

dear @haman10
اون ابی رو نمی دونم اما مطمئنم اون یکی دیگه در حالی که داره به سنگ پاماله ی قزوین می گه زکی شروع می کنه افاضه ی انواع زرت و پرت های دیگه
حالا فقط باید بایستیم و منتظر انواع چرندیات جدیدش باشیم
تازگی ها در مصاحبتی که با محضر شریفش داشتم متوجه شدم که از برق قدرت که اطلاعاتش در حد بوقه می ترسم با این روشی که داره اظهار فیض می کنه چند وقت دیگه مشخص بشه اون ور داره توی پمپ بنزین حمالی می کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

من کاری به این حرفها ندارم، امیدوارم بخاطر مردم هم شده سیاست های غلط رو کنار بگذارند تا حداقل مردم یک آب خوشی از گلوشون پایین بره. درضمن الان ایران در موقعیت خطرناکی قرار داره اگر شورای همکاری خلیج پارس نظامی بشه ما در حقیقت از همه سمت محاصره شدیم. و پاکستان هم که همیشه در کنترل عربستان و مسلمانان افراطی بوده.

راه حل ممکن الان کاهش تحریم ها، حتی اگر شده با امتیاز دادن نابرابر برای کاهش فشار غرب است. ما نیاز به تقویت اتحاد با ترکیه، عراق، هند، افغانستان و آذربایجان داریم. باید با عربستان تنش زدایی بشه تا زمانی که تجدید قوا کنیم. اگر روحانی به قدرت نرسیده بود وضعیت به مراتب خطرناکتر بود. امیدوارم که دوستان افراطی بدانند که چه خطری از بیخ گوششون گذشت.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> dear @haman10
> اون ابی رو نمی دونم اما مطمئنم اون یکی دیگه در حالی که داره به سنگ پاماله ی قزوین می گه زکی شروع می کنه افاضه ی انواع زرت و پرت های دیگه
> حالا فقط باید بایستیم و منتظر انواع چرندیات جدیدش باشیم
> تازگی ها در مصاحبتی که با محضر شریفش داشتم متوجه شدم که از برق قدرت که اطلاعاتش در حد بوقه می ترسم با این روشی که داره اظهار فیض می کنه چند وقت دیگه مشخص بشه اون ور داره توی پمپ بنزین حمالی می کنه



kheyli por rouyi vaallaa, mardak , to ke enghadr zer zer kardi ke man ghodrat khoundam, 2 ta adad natounesti ounja begi. aakharesh ham mesle tarsou ha, hamash be farsi 4 ta chert va pert neveshti va dar rafti. haalaa ham dir nashodeh, age mitouni, boro hamoun thread, va be jaaye zer zer kardan e moft tou inja, boro ounja ezhaar e fazl kon.


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> تو ایران حتی الاغها هم میدونن که نحوه چیدمان ساختمان ها در دانشگاه آکسفورد بر گرفته شده از دانشگاه های اسلامی که همون حوزه ها باشن هست
> ولی ظاهرا موساد فراموش کرده این بخش از اطلاعات رو در اختیار این آدم بذاره (شایدم نخواسته)، این مدرک دیگه ای هست که این آدم هیچ وقت توی ایران نبوده و فقط یه ترول مزدورهست که سعی میکنه علیه ایران صحبت کنه



inam sath e sho'our e jenaab e aali,
aaghaaye mozhek, alaan daarim tou gharn e 21 zendegi mikonim, age jenaab e aali be ye ham chin harf e mozheki e'teghaad daari, kheyli saadeh, yek aks az oxford bezaar, yek aks az feyziyeh ham bezaar, ba'd begou ke shebaahateshoun chiye. Tou Iran ham , be gheyr az yek mosht olaagh, be ghol e khodet, kasi az in mozakhrafaat nemige


----------



## rmi5

U.N.'s last-minute Iran invitation throws Syria talks into doubt| Reuters

After all BS that mullahs said, they finally accepted the Geneva I conference declaration. 

"Foreign Minister Zarif and I agreed that the goal of the negotiations is to establish by mutual consent a transitional governing body with a full executive powers," Ban said. "It was on that basis that Foreign Minister Zarif pledged that Iran would play a positive and constructive role in Montreux."
"He has assured me that like all the other countries invited to the opening day discussions in Montreux, Iran understands that the basis of the talks is the full implementation of the 30 June, 2012, Geneva communique," he said.


haha, ye jaam e zahr e dige 
As US said a long time ago, they can only be invited to the conference, if they accept Geneva I, but mullahs were saying nonsense that we won't accept it. But, finally, what happened? >> another "jaam e zahr"


----------



## New

Islam shall be the winner said:


> اون ابی رو نمی دونم اما مطمئنم اون یکی دیگه در حالی که داره به سنگ پاماله ی قزوین می گه زکی شروع می کنه افاضه ی انواع زرت و پرت های دیگه
> حالا فقط باید بایستیم و منتظر انواع چرندیات جدیدش باشیم
> تازگی ها در مصاحبتی که با محضر شریفش داشتم متوجه شدم که از برق قدرت که اطلاعاتش در حد بوقه می ترسم با این روشی که داره اظهار فیض می کنه چند وقت دیگه مشخص بشه اون ور داره توی پمپ بنزین حمالی می کنه





rmi5 said:


> U.N.'s last-minute Iran invitation throws Syria talks into doubt| Reuters
> After all BS that mullahs said, they finally accepted the Geneva I conference declaration.
> "Foreign Minister Zarif and I agreed that the goal of the negotiations is to establish by mutual consent a transitional governing body with a full executive powers," Ban said. "It was on that basis that Foreign Minister Zarif pledged that Iran would play a positive and constructive role in Montreux."
> "He has assured me that like all the other countries invited to the opening day discussions in Montreux, Iran understands that the basis of the talks is the full implementation of the 30 June, 2012, Geneva communique," he said.
> haha, ye jaam e zahr e dige
> As US said a long time ago, they can only be invited to the conference, if they accept Geneva I, but mullahs were saying nonsense that we won't accept it. But, finally, what happened? >> another "jaam e zahr"



Wow, I am starting to believe that I am a foreteller.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

On topic, from an another source :

UN Secretary General's Invitation to Iran to Attend Geneva II


Press Statement
Jen Psaki
Department Spokesperson
Washington, DC
January 19, 2014


*The United States views the UN Secretary General’s invitation to Iran to attend the upcoming Geneva conference as conditioned on Iran’s explicit and public support for the full implementation of the Geneva communique including the establishment of a transitional governing body by mutual consent with full executive authorities. This is something Iran has never done publicly and something we have long made clear is required.

We also remain deeply concerned about Iran's contributions to the Assad regime's brutal campaign against its own people, which has contributed to the growth of extremism and instability in the region. If Iran does not fully and publicly accept the Geneva communique, the invitation must be rescinded.

*


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> After all BS that mullahs said, they finally accepted the Geneva I conference declaration.
> "Foreign Minister Zarif and I agreed that the goal of the negotiations is to establish by mutual consent a transitional governing body with a full executive powers," Ban said. "It was on that basis that Foreign Minister Zarif pledged that Iran would play a positive and constructive role in Montreux."
> "He has assured me that like all the other countries invited to the opening day discussions in Montreux, Iran understands that the basis of the talks is the full implementation of the 30 June, 2012, Geneva communique," he said.
> haha, ye jaam e zahr e dige
> As US said a long time ago, they can only be invited to the conference, if they accept Geneva I, but mullahs were saying nonsense that we won't accept it. But, finally, what happened? >> another "jaam e zahr"





rmi5 said:


> Press Statement
> Jen Psaki
> Department Spokesperson
> Washington, DC
> January 19, 2014
> The United States views the UN Secretary General’s invitation to Iran to attend the upcoming Geneva conference as conditioned on Iran’s explicit and public support for the full implementation of the Geneva communique including the establishment of a transitional governing body by mutual consent with full executive authorities. This is something Iran has never done publicly and something we have long made clear is required.
> We also remain deeply concerned about Iran's contributions to the Assad regime's brutal campaign against its own people, which has contributed to the growth of extremism and instability in the region. If Iran does not fully and publicly accept the Geneva communique, the invitation must be rescinded.


Ensafan khaahesh mikonam azizan in do ta posto ke fardi teyye 10 daghighe ferestade ba ham moghayese konid.
Aya shoma ba chizi be joz tefli saghir va mozhek roo be roo mishid? 
khodavandegara .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Eagle

The Grand Ayatolla, not the elected government of Iran, have the final word in both domestic and foreign affairs for Iran.

Iran has two tests to meet and pass, otherwise the next internal revolution in Iran will end the rul of the Ayatollas once and for all.

The two tests are:

1. Ending of weapons grade uranium/plutonium development, which in recent years has been aided and abetted by the Russian government.

2. Ending Iranian involvement in Syrian affairs.

Saudi Arabia provides a better model of moderation in governance for both Iran and Syria to follow as an example.

An even better model is that of Jordan, whose King and Parliament are moderate.

The economically and democratically best model of all is that of Israel, whose Arab minority (some of whom are Muslims, some of whom are Christians Arabs) has seats in the popularly elected Israeli Kinesset or Parliament.

India is a large state excellent example of modern democracy and religious freedom.

Pakistan, compared to when I was stationed the old US Embassy in Karachi, has regressed in terms of freedom of all religions and we all see every week the sad evidence of radicalism and terrorism in the name of religion, which we and I would like to believe does not represent the intolerant/tolerant views of live and let live among all faith sytems which once in Pakistan's early years was more the case than not the case.

Former Ceylon, now Shrilanka, I am dimly aware that radical/terrorist Muslims are an issue there, too.

Just some rambling thoughts provoked by Iran as a nation but ruled as a religious theocratic narrow and/or tolerance of other faith systems.

The fact that al Qaida commits acts of terrorism and murder inside Iran is but another facet of the hundreds of years deep Muslim faith violent differences of opinion, apparently driven by "who" wold be king of the mountain if a single Muslim creed should or could "win out."

Apart from all this regarding Islam, we in the Christian majority world have to deal with our own ideologial insurrectionists who would allow against all tenants of our Holy Bible belief system heretical to many of us Christians attitudes which are entirely extra-Biblical, outside our Divinely inspired Holy Word of God.

What do I do with the "one trophy" awarded to me Sunday, January 19, 2014? Unfamiliar concept to me, as I have been off this site substantially during 2013 due to combination of a surgery and being involved in positively resolving,prior to the City of Detroit's bankruptcy, the largest governmental bankrujptcy in the US, that of Jefferson County, Alabama...which can "my side or my point of view "won" legally speaking.


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮برنامه هسته‌ای ایران؛ تعلیق غنی‌سازی ۲۰ درصدی اورانیوم آغاز شد‬

*جزئیاتی از گزارش بازرسان*
خبرنگار بی‌بی‌سی در وین نسخه ای از گزارش محرمانه آژانس در مورد ایران را دیده است. در این گزارش آمده: "آژانس تأیید می کند که ایران از 20 ژانویه 2014 غنی سازی اورانیوم بالاتر از پنج درصد U-235 را در دو آبشار (هر یک شامل مجموعه 164 سانتریفوژ) در تأسیسات آزمایشی غنی سازی سوخت [در نطنز] و چهار آبشار در تأسیسات غنی سازی سوخت فردو که در گذشته برای این کار مورد بهره برداری قرار می گرفت، تعلیق کرده است".

در این گزارش همچنین آمده است که ایران رقیق کردن نیمی از ذخیره اورانیوم بیست درصد غنی شده خود را آغاز و با ساز و کار افزایش دسترسی بازرسان آژانس به تأسیسات هسته ای نطنز و فردو موافقت کرده است.


----------



## Ahriman

American Eagle said:


> Saudi Arabia provides a better model of moderation in governance for both Iran and Syria to follow as an example.



Are you mentally challenged?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Why this chill thread is hot most of time? or Chill here is derived from Chilli?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Eagle

Ahriman said:


> Are you mentally challenged?



Would you like to draw a distinction, list differences, between the Saudi Kingdom style of governmentg and the Ayatolla theocracy style of government?


----------



## American Eagle

This will give any interested readers some points of view and/or facts as you may agree or disagree with statements, from which, around which, or despite which you can offer your views and what you view as facts.

*Iran and Saudi Arabia - Middle East Cold War*
*Tension in the Persian Gulf*
By Primoz Manfreda

*Ads:*

Saudi Arabia Sunni

Iran and Israel

Iran

Iran Oil Exports

Iran Nuclear Threat
Growing tension between Iran and Saudi Arabia has popularized talk of a new cold war in the Middle East. While the most influential regional powers in the Persian Gulf take care not to get embroiled in a direct conflict, they try to outflank each other by seeking allies among regional political forces, and through intense propaganda – hence the analogy with the cold war between the US and Soviet Union.

*1. Iran vs. Saudi Arabia: Perfect Enemies?*


Salah Malkawi/Getty Images
At its core, the Iranian-Saudi rivalry is about power and money: two oil-rich giants, vying for control of the Strait of Hormuz, a narrow water passage that accounts for almost 20% of all oil traded worldwide (and 40% of all US crude imports pass).

Iran and Saudi Arabia would always struggle to avoid collision, but ethnic and sectarian tension certainly doesn’t help. Iran is a majority Persian country that belongs to the Shiite branch of Islam. The vast majority of Saudis are Sunni Arabs, with a Shiite Arab minority (about 10%).

The two governments are also ideological rivals:

*Wahabism:* Saudi royals have spent vast amounts of money funding the spread of the (Sunni) Wahabi school, an ultra-conservative, literal interpretation of Islam, which is the state religion in Saudi Arabia. The official title of the Saudi King includes the duty of the "Guardian of the Two Holy Places", Mecca and Medina, suggesting a degree of a divine authority.

*Supreme Leader:* The Islamic Republic of Iran, on the other hand, has promoted its version of political Islam, a combination of elected republican institutions under the guidance of a Muslim cleric, the Supreme Leader. The founder of the Iranian regime, Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, condemned the Saudi monarchy as a tyrannical, illegitimate clique that answers to Washington, rather than God.

* The Rise of Iran & Sunni-Shiite Sectarian Tension

Cultural and ideological differences aside, the growing tension has more to do with Iran’s growing regional clout that threatens Saudi Arabia’s position in the Arabian Peninsula and the Persian Gulf.

When the 1979 Islamic revolution in Iran brought to power Khomeini’s Shiite Islamists, Saudi Arabia feared that Iran would try to export its revolution into the Gulf Arab monarchies. When Iraq attacked Iran in 1980, Saudi Arabia enthusiastically supported Saddam Hussein’s war effort, and the Iraqi dictator remained a bulwark against Iran’s expansion until he was toppled by the US-led coalition in 2003.

The perceived threat never receded. Although Iran’s distinctly Shiite model of an Islamic state found little traction among Sunnis in the Arab world, Gulf Arab monarchs feared that Iran would incite rebellions among Shiite populations in Sunni-ruled Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, and Kuwait.

With Saddam’s regime now replaced with a government dominated by Shiite political parties friendly to Iran, Saudis thought that the nightmare scenario was closer than ever. In 2004, Jordanian ruler Abdullah II warned of an emerging “Shiite Crescent” in the Middle East.

Since the peak of the Sunni-Shiite civil war in Iraq (2006-07), the geopolitical rivalries in the Middle East have been acquiring an increasingly sectarian tone. With Iran firmly embedded among the Shiite Islamists in Lebanon and Iraq, Saudi Arabia poses as the protector of Sunnis. Never before has religious identity in the region been so politicized.
*

*Read more: Guide to Tension Between Sunnis and Shiites*
* The Hotspots of Saudi-Iranian Rivalry

Iran and Saudi Arabia are involved in a series of seemingly intractable disputes which have the potential to destabilize the entire region:
*

*Iran’s nuclear program: Iranian bluster is primarily aimed at Israel, but Saudis believe that nuclear capability would give Iran a crucial strategic edge in the Persian Gulf. Saudi royals have privately egged on the US for military action against Iran (see Reuters report).


Arab Shiites in the Gulf: Saudis have long accused Iran of fueling discontent among Shiite communities in Saudi Arabia and Bahrain, who are demanding equal political and cultural rights.


Lebanon: While Iran backs Hezbollah, a Shiite party that commands the strongest armed force in Lebanon, Saudis support Lebanese Sunnis. This proxy battle is a major driver of instability in the country.


Iraq: Saudi Arabia has frosty relations with Iraq’s ruling Shiites, and has in the past been accused by Iraqi government of backing the Sunni Islamist rebels.


Syria: The regime of Bashar al-Assad is Iran’s key Arab ally, and a conduit for weapons that flow from Iran to Hezbollah via Damascus. To further isolate Iran, Saudi Arabia has extended diplomatic and financial support to Syria’s opposition, and has called for the arming of the rebel Free Syrian Army.
*
*Read more on why Iran supports the Syrian regime.

Go to Current Situation in the Middle East / Iran
Saudi Arabia
*


*

Saudi Arabia and Syrian Uprising

How Stable is Saudi Arabia?

Royal Succession in Saudi Arabia
*
*Iran
*


*

Is Iran a Nuclear Threat to Israel?

Guide to Iranian Politics

Twelver Shiites
*
*Sectarian Tension in the Middle East
*


*

The Difference Between Alawites and Sunnis in Syria

Why the Crisis in Bahrain Won't Go Away

What Are the Differences Between Sunnis and Shiites?
*


----------



## Ahriman

American Eagle said:


> Would you like to draw a distinction, list differences, between the Saudi Kingdom style of governmentg and the Ayatolla theocracy style of government?



The difference is that Saudis blew up the WTC not Iranians. Saudis created Al-Qaeda, Saudis created Taliban, Saudis created ISIL, etc...

Suggesting that Iranian regime should be replaced by a Saudi model and calling it "moderate" is ridiculous, if Iranian regime is ever to be changed it must be from within and its replacement should be a secular government. We don't want to swap a 15th Century ideology with a 7th Century one.

Why is this website so fucking slow?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Eagle

You and I agree on one of your points: " if Iranian regime is ever to be changed it must be from within and its replacement should be a secular government."

However, the public facts are that the Taliban, planning and operting from Afghanistan and northern parts of Pakistan, engineered the 911 massacre/bombing of he WTT.

Wahabbism in Saudi Arabia is not friendly to the royal family of Saudi Arabia, which government has to "monitor" with internal security forces and on occasion arrest, try, and otherwise punish Wahabbi extremists.

I, myself, agree that the current day Madrassas inside Pakistan are infected with the worst strains of Wahhabism, and are funded from Saudi Arabia Wahabbi religious extremists.

Many of us in the West, including myself, would prefer to see both Saudi and Iran become secular. But in neither case does that seem probable "before the second coming of Jesus."

I find it ironic that my Vanderbilt University/Peabody College freshman year political science textbook chapters dealing with Iran, Saudi Arabia, and most of the Middle East and SW Asia, that textbook is still in many respects fairly "accurate" as if written in 2013 instead of having been written in the late 1950s.

IRAN has had some unusual twists and turns: The Father of the late Shah, when he himself ruled in Iran, was pro-Nazi going into WW II, which is why and how he was over thrown and his son, who was not pro-Nazi, the last Shah, took his father's throne.

Iran's end of WW II into the early 1950s Parliament/Magelias (spelling?) was essentially headed by and then shut down by a Socialist Iranian who sided with the old USSR, which had tried in the last years of WW II to seize, occupy and own the northern Iranian oil fields. Only all the other Allies at the end of WW II backed Joe Stalin down, such that Stalin withdrew his briefly occupying Soviet forces from the northern Iranian oil fields.

"Oil" historically is synonymous with raw political power and alliances to have the strategic and tactical edge in controlling the majority of the world's oil supply.

Ironically, Russia based on news stories (unproven) may well have the larges oil...and gas....reserves anywhere in the whole world. This "idea, maybe a fact" helps take the "sting" out of old alliances and sharp points of view on all sides.

But, we have unusual other natural gas discoveries right here in my native Alabama, which some geologists say are the largest natural gas deposits anywhere in the world.

Other nations, including the US, are increasing the use of natural power sources, solar, wind, and tidal power. Did you realize that tidal power plants on the coast of France provide now up to 10% of all electric power for France?

Back to Saudi Arabia and Iran. Both nations are too driven, my view, by the two major differing sects of Islam. Turkey used to be held up as he secular alternative, best other way to go governmentally. But now we have a sharp turn toward radical Islam in the top centers of political power in today's Turkey, which is yet a NATO Member.

It all makes my graying old head "spin" as nothing is what it once was and nothing is likely to happen to return to old systems per se. Out best hope is better models, newer models, which by definition, justify your and my preferences for more sectarian governments.

All nations need religions and faiths of a wide variety to meet the core need of all mankind to believe in, be uplifted by, and model their personal and individual, not their governmental systems, after. Governments ultimately reflect the "philosophy of good over evil" as a rub off natural effect. The exception(s) are historically and currently those governments who suppress or try to control from the outside any and/or all faith systems and religions. Hitler used the immature post WW I failing democratic process/system to only come in second place in popular political party voting pre-WW II. Hitler than superseded the weak democratic process in Germany when President Hindenburg died to rawly seize power; stage a fire blamed on the Jews of the German Parliament, which Parliament Hitler then abolished/closed down for the rest of Hitler's mean and hate filled lifetime.


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> Why this chill thread is hot most of time? or Chill here is derived from Chilli?



wazzap air chief marshal ?   

anyhow , ye troll oomade inja dare tooye ye thread mige mollah ha (yani ma ) be conferance sooriye da'vaat nashodim va mesle dalghak maskhare baaazi dar miyare .

hala ke iran davat shode mige " didin davat ru ghabool kardin "

yani aadam az een yaro dalghak tar va "looleh" tar nadidam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Dear @American Eagle, thanks for your interest, but the situation is not as simple as you imagine, I would rather call it the "
*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 2* ". As I have mentioned before thanks for your interest in the situation but your offer is as logical as suggesting a Saudi governing system for USA.
I am not to continue this discussion, as of your previous posts it can be concluded that your understanding of middle east situation is in Pre-elementary stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Eagle

My "understanding" included drawing you out, albeit briefly, by offering some views that many will disagree with to "cause" those open minded and educated enough in the democratic process to counter-comment.

Your theme as a Full Member in and of itself seems degraded by an inability to deal with world and even local affairs in a racial neutral manner Persians and Arabs being two different entities if you will.

I note your lack of a national flag in your logo here. Perhaps you are a Magreb Pan-Islamic? But that is another story all over again.

If you took time to read my just posted herein analysis of the power and politics of oil and gas, you might refocus on what the whole world power process has long been driven by (my view). The conflict between local versions of democracy in the Muslim world and extremist/terrorist focused Islam are what the whole Iran/Saudi "thing" epitomizes. Both nations trying to impose religious ideologies instead of allowing all religious ideologies while instead having or trying to have secular, locally modified to local circumstances quasi-democracies.

Have a good day, in any event.


----------



## American Eagle

For the readership today in general, the nation of Malaysia is the largest democracy in SE Asia, as a majority Muslim state. It is possible to have democracy and other faith systems while a given nation is statistically also majority Muslim. Malaysia is a god example.


----------



## New

American Eagle said:


> My "understanding" included drawing you out, albeit briefly, by offering some views that many will disagree with to "cause" those open minded and educated enough in the democratic process to counter-comment.
> Your theme as a Full Member in and of seems degratded by an inability to deal with world and even local affairs in a sectarian manner.
> I note your lack of a national flag in your logo here. Perhaps you are a Magreb Pan-Islamic? But that is another story all over again.
> If you took time to read my just posted herein analysis of the power and politics of oil and gas, you might refocus on what the whole world power process has long been driven by. The conflict between local versions of democracy in the Muslim world and extremist/terrorist focused Islam are what the whole Iran/Saudi "thing" epitomizes. Both nations trying to impose religious ideologies instead of allowing all religious ideologies while instead having or trying to have secular, locally modified to local circumstances quasi-democracies.
> Have a good day, in any event.



You know kid, that avatar and the related avatar name are selected intentionally in order to save me from loosing my time arguing with some intellectually preoccupied buddies like you. And I can see it is working quite well. 
BTW I have some topics for you in case searching for further discussions,
I believe an elephant has three legs with two wings, please consider that this topic is for those open minded and educated enough in the democratic process to counter-comment.
In case you are laughing on the topic please consider that as a new year gift, because I wanted to share my same feelings of your understanding of middle east.
...................
BTW please correct that avatar flag you are using because it is American flag not the Malaysian, I think everybody here knows you are a Malaysian guy posting with American flag.
Reta....


----------



## American Eagle

I will ignore your "wit and wisdom" since I lived and worked in the Middle East/SW Asia/Pakistan, and am a retired International Banking Officer, NYC based, Asia Section.

Clearly "I got your goat!"

Cheers.


----------



## Ahriman

American Eagle said:


> For the readership today in general, the nation of Malaysia is the largest democracy in SE Asia, as a majority Muslim state. It is possible to have democracy and other faith systems while a given nation is statistically also majority Muslim. Malaysia is a god example.



Malaysia is NOT a democracy 
Its just a backward country with some shiny buildings! I had some of worst experiences of my life in that "country". The eduction system SUCKS SO BAD that I wouldn't compare their best university with a simple Iranian High School.

Malaysia is not a good example for Iran, its basically Iran as it is today, just without sanctions, and far more incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> wazzap air chief marshal ?
> 
> anyhow , ye troll oomade inja dare tooye ye thread mige mollah ha (yani ma ) be conferance sooriye da'vaat nashodim va mesle dalghak maskhare baaazi dar miyare .
> 
> hala ke iran davat shode mige " didin davat ru ghabool kardin "
> 
> yani aadam az een yaro dalghak tar va "looleh" tar nadidam



haha, mibinam ke ta tah soukhti 
avvalan inke to mullah nisti va ye basiji ye aghab moundeh bishtar nisti.
in hameh regime haart va pourt kard ke ma be Geneva I rezaayat nemidim va A$$head baayad bemouneh, haalaa ham dobaareh ye jaam e zahr e dige raftid baalaa.  
BTW, Be ghol e Ahmadi Nejad, aab ra beriz hamoun ja ke misouze, cheraa jaaye dige mirizi?!!!  
Be ghol e YZD Khalifa, "Next ...." 

BTW, @LoveIcon jan, shoma che tori ranket ra be nirou ye havaayi taghyir daadi? man ham badam nemiyaad ke in kaar ra bekonam


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Be ghol e YZD Khalifa, "Next ...."



vaghean javabi nadaram bedam joz khaaak alam too sare aghab mandat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

I have to read your post and answer to all your points. I'm a little bit busy right now, but I will answer to all your points by tomorrow around this time.  Thanks, have a good day.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> vaghean javabi nadaram bedam joz khaaak alam too sare aghab mandat



haha, javaabi ham mage daari ke bedi?!!! 
boro baalaam jan. boro ke ta chand rouz e dige, ye kam poul, USA baraatoun azad mikone, boro va sandis haye aghab moundeh ke in moddat natounestan baraatoun bekharan ra begir va haal kon va bezan be badan 
Next ...


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> haha, javaabi ham mage daari ke bedi?!!!
> boro baalaam jan. boro ke ta chand rouz e dige, ye kam poul, USA baraatoun azad mikone, boro va sandis haye aghab moundeh ke in moddat natounestan baraatoun bekharan ra begir va haal kon va bezan be badan
> Next ...



i wud reply to this , but youre choking all over this place 

next

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> haha, javaabi ham mage daari ke bedi?!!!
> boro baalaam jan. boro ke ta chand rouz e dige, ye kam poul, USA baraatoun azad mikone, boro va sandis haye aghab moundeh ke in moddat natounestan baraatoun bekharan ra begir va haal kon va bezan be badan



haddeaghal begoo oonja tooye kodoom pompe benzin dari kar mikoni ke age ahyanan gozaremoon oftad oonvara ye pooli behet bedim beri sandis bezani inghad sandis sandis nakoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Eagle

*Iran* - *Economy - overview:

Iran's economy is marked by statist policies and an inefficient state sector, which create major distortions throughout the system, and reliance on oil, which provides a large share of government revenues. Price controls, subsidies, and other rigidities weigh down the economy, undermining the potential for private-sector-led growth. Private sector activity is typically limited to small-scale workshops, farming, some manufacturing, and services. Significant informal market activity flourishes and corruption is widespread. Tehran since the early 1990s has recognized the need to reduce these inefficiencies, and in December 2010 the Majles passed President Mahmud AHMADI-NEJAD's Targeted Subsidies Law (TSL) to reduce state subsidies on food and energy. This was the most extensive economic reform since the government implemented gasoline rationing in 2007. Over a five-year period the legislation sought to phase out subsidies that previously cost Tehran $60-$100 billion annually and mostly benefited Iran''s upper and middle classes. Cash payouts of $45 per person to more than 90% of Iranian households mitigated initial widespread resistance to the TSL program. However, inflation in 2012 reached its highest level in four years, eroding the value of these cash payouts and motivating the Majles to halt planned price increases for the second half of 2012 through at least March 2013. New fiscal and monetary constraints on Tehran, following international sanctions in January against Iran''s Central Bank and oil exports, significantly reduced Iran''s oil revenue, forced government spending cuts, and fueled a 20% currency depreciation. Economic growth turned negative for the first time in two decades. Iran also continues to suffer from double-digit unemployment and underemployment. Underemployment among Iran''s educated youth has convinced many to seek jobs overseas, resulting in a significant "brain drain."

GDP (purchasing power parity):

$988.4 billion (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 18
$1.007 trillion (2011 est.)
$977.7 billion (2010 est.)
note: data are in 2012 US dollars
GDP (official exchange rate):

$541.2 billion (2012 est.)
GDP - real growth rate:

-1.9% (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 208
3% (2011 est.)
5.9% (2010 est.)
GDP - per capita (PPP):

$13,000 (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 100
$13,400 (2011 est.)
$13,200 (2010 est.)
note: data are in 2012 US dollars
Gross national saving:

30.3% of GDP (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 24
36.6% of GDP (2011 est.)
34.7% of GDP (2010 est.)
GDP - composition, by end use:

household consumption: 45.9%
government consumption: 13.3%
investment in fixed capital: 30.6%
investment in inventories: 1.5%
exports of goods and services: 25.3%
imports of goods and services: -16.6%
(2012 est.)
GDP - composition, by sector of origin:

agriculture: 9.8%
industry: 46.2%
services: 44.1% (2012 est.)
Agriculture - products:

wheat, rice, other grains, sugar beets, sugarcane, fruits, nuts, cotton; dairy products, wool; caviar
Industries:

petroleum, petrochemicals, fertilizers, caustic soda, textiles, cement and other construction materials, food processing (particularly sugar refining and vegetable oil production), ferrous and non-ferrous metal fabrication, armaments
Industrial production growth rate:

-5.8% (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 173
Labor force:

27.05 million
country comparison to the world: 24
note: shortage of skilled labor (2012 est.)
Labor force - by occupation:

agriculture: 25%
industry: 31%
services: 45% (June 2007)
Unemployment rate:

15.5% (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 147
14.1% (2011 est.)
note: data are according to the Iranian Government
Population below poverty line:

18.7% (2007 est.)
Household income or consumption by percentage share:

lowest 10%: 2.6%
highest 10%: 29.6% (2005)
Distribution of family income - Gini index:

44.5 (2006)
country comparison to the world: 45
Budget:

revenues: $79.69 billion
expenditures: $92.63 billion (2012 est.)
Taxes and other revenues:

14.7% of GDP (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 196
Budget surplus (+) or deficit (-):

-2.4% of GDP (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 95
Public debt:

18.4% of GDP (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 131
13.9% of GDP (2011 est.)
note: includes publicly guaranteed debt
Fiscal year:

21 March - 20 March
Inflation rate (consumer prices):

19.9% (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 216
20.6% (2011 est.)
note: official Iranian estimate
Central bank discount rate:

NA%
Commercial bank prime lending rate:

11% (31 December 2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 70
11.25% (31 December 2011 est.)
Stock of narrow money:

$42.91 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 50
$40.06 billion (31 December 2011 est.)
Stock of broad money:

$199.9 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 40
$183.5 billion (31 December 2011 est.)
Stock of domestic credit:

$77.74 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 59
$77.6 billion (31 December 2011 est.)
Market value of publicly traded shares:

$107.2 billion (31 December 2011)
country comparison to the world: 43
$86.62 billion (31 December 2010)
$63.3 billion (31 December 2009)
Current account balance:

$-9.307 billion (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 174
$59.38 billion (2011 est.)
Exports:

$67.04 billion (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 53
$144.9 billion (2011 est.)
Exports - commodities:

petroleum 80%, chemical and petrochemical products, fruits and nuts, carpets
Exports - partners:

China 22.1%, India 11.9%, Turkey 10.6%, South Korea 7.6%, Japan 7.1% (2012)
Imports:

$70.03 billion (2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 43
$77.81 billion (2011 est.)
Imports - commodities:

industrial supplies, capital goods, foodstuffs and other consumer goods, technical services
Imports - partners:

UAE 33.2%, China 13.8%, Turkey 11.8%, South Korea 7.4% (2012)
Reserves of foreign exchange and gold:

$74.06 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 29
$84.06 billion (31 December 2011 est.)
Debt - external:

$14.84 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 86
$19.11 billion (31 December 2011 est.)
Stock of direct foreign investment - at home:

$37.31 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 57
$32.44 billion (31 December 2011 est.)
Stock of direct foreign investment - abroad:

$3.345 billion (31 December 2012 est.)
country comparison to the world: 67
$2.915 billion (31 December 2011 est.)
Exchange rates:

Iranian rials (IRR) per US dollar -
12,175.5 (2012 est.)
10,616.3 (2011 est.)
10,254.18 (2010 est.)
9,864.3 (2009)
9,142.8 (2008)*


----------



## Abii

American Eagle said:


> Would you like to draw a distinction, list differences, between the Saudi Kingdom style of governmentg and the Ayatolla theocracy style of government?



------------------------------------------------------
btw, the Americans are giving an ultimatum that Iran cannot attend. There's a good chance that the UN will cancel the invitation. The opposition has refused to show up and the Americans don't want the mullahs there.

Let's wait and see.

In any case, it's funny how you're being thrown around as if you're a used piece of diaper. And then you gloat about being invited. No honour whatsoever.


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> haddeaghal begoo oonja tooye kodoom pompe benzin dari kar mikoni ke age ahyanan gozaremoon oftad oonvara ye pooli behet bedim beri sandis bezani inghad sandis sandis nakoni.


To chi migi in vasat?  
ouni ke baayad manzouram ra mifahmid, @haman10 , fahmidesh. to ham boro 4 ta ketaab e ghodrat bekhoun, ke daf'e ye ba'd, khaasti man ra troll bekoni, vasat e kaar, jeloye yek kasi ke mohandesi bargh khounde, be geryeh kardan nayofti  
BTW, tou USA, tou pomp e benzin haash ham, taraf baalaaye saali 50,000 $ dar aamad daareh, har moghe in ghadr poul ra tounesti bebini, oun moghe shorou' kon be chert va pert goftan


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 , fahmidesh



boro bemir baba 

@American Eagle

dude ,i'm sorry because of bad language a troll is using .

although i might not agree with your opinions youre always welcome to post here .


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> boro bemir baba
> 
> @American Eagle
> 
> dude ,i'm sorry because of bad language a troll is using .
> 
> although i might not agree with your opinions youre always welcome to post here .


what a two faced person you are. 

You're skilled, but you're using your skills in the wrong place. This is f'ing forum that people use to blow off steam. Here you are acting like a two faced politician. 

You become a different person as soon as you start talking English. This whole Taqiye thing seems like it's true with you religous goons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

so @rmi5 u are against the iranian regime right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ayush said:


> so @rmi5 u are against the iranian regime right?



Yes sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

rmi5 said:


> Yes sir


so,how many iranians migrated after 79?(did u/your family migrate because of this)
also if i ask you,what % of iranians do u think are against the regime?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ayush said:


> so,how many iranians migrated after 79?(did u/your family migrate because of this)
> also if i ask you,what % of iranians do u think are against the regime?



About 5-6 million Iranians have emigrated from Iran. Almost all Iranians in abroad are against the regime, but inside the country, they have only 5-10% supporters who are from the lower casts of the society, and many of them are dependent on the money that regime gave them. We have some neutral population in Iran as well, who are a big number. But, still the majority of the society, inside the Iran are opposing the regime. But, consider that no one can give you exact numbers, since the society is kept very closed by the regime and state propaganda, which is something like NK, and does not allow the real numbers be measured or announced

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Ayush said:


> so,how many iranians migrated after 79?(did u/your family migrate because of this)
> also if i ask you,what % of iranians do u think are against the regime?


Most Iranians haven't migrated b/c of the 79 disaster directly (meaning in the years immediately after). The vast majority that have left, have left in the 90's and 2000's. The number 1 reason is always for better educational and professional opportunities. The parents can have better and higher paying jobs while the kids can get better education all while living in a free country where you're respected as a citizen and human being.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> To chi migi in vasat?
> ouni ke baayad manzouram ra mifahmid, @haman10 , fahmidesh. to ham boro 4 ta ketaab e ghodrat bekhoun, ke daf'e ye ba'd, khaasti man ra troll bekoni, vasat e kaar, jeloye yek kasi ke mohandesi bargh khounde, be geryeh kardan nayofti
> BTW, tou USA, tou pomp e benzin haash ham, taraf baalaaye saali 50,000 $ dar aamad daareh, har moghe in ghadr poul ra tounesti bebini, oun moghe shorou' kon be chert va pert goftan


bekhab moamele,
dashtam dar morede pompe benzin shookhi mikardam amma mesle inke vaghean dari tooye pompe benzin kar mikoni va az karet ham razi hasti are?
dar morede oon 50k $ yejoori sohbat kardi vaghean delam vasat sookht. baba khob az avval begoo pool niaz dari inghad keshesh nade dige. shomare hesab bede vasat ye meghdari naghdan variz konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Are you atheist @rmi5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Are you atheist @rmi5.



I am agnostic


----------



## haman10

INDIC said:


> Are you atheist @rmi5.


he is more lactose intolerant than atheist 

he is no one dude

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> I am agnostic



Why don't you consider "Militant Atheism"? Its much more fun


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> pekh !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine , azizam vagheiyat ha ru migam 

chera paak mikoni ?


----------



## Ahriman

Why can't I sent Private Message?!!?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ahriman said:


> Why don't you consider "Militant Atheism"? Its much more fun



Why you chose that username.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Ahriman said:


> Why can't I sent Private Message?!!?!?!?!?


You're screwed for exposing hypocrisy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> Why can't I sent Private Message?!!?!?!?!?



You need to be a full member at least

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Ahriman said:


> Why can't I sent Private Message?!!?!?!?!?


are u a parsi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

INDIC said:


> Why you chose that username.



Because I value pre-Islamic Iranian culture. But mostly because it just reminds me of how Christians as well as Muslims ripped-off Zoroastrianism. They stole Satan (fucked it up), as well as heaven and hell (also fucked it up), etc... and Voilà you have a new religion, lets go conquer some lands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> are u a parsi?



not everyone who uses a persian word is parsi 

ahriman = satan in persian

and good luck with that @Ahriman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> You need to be a full member at least



Hmm but why?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> Hmm but why?!



No need to be worry about it, you will became a full member very soon by posting a few more posts 



Ahriman said:


> Why don't you consider "Militant Atheism"? Its much more fun



uh, well, I don't have any problem with religions as long as they do not meddle in the politics. In addition, if some one wants to believe in superstitious nonsense, as long as he does not make any trouble for me, IMO he can live in his fantasy world. That's the meaning of secularism in which I believe in it  BTW, I appreciate efforts of people like Richard Dawkins, but I don't have extra time for discussing with uneducated persons about such a sensitive issues in order to teach them rationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

I don't have any problem with religion, as long as it leaves me alone, you might be shocked to know this, but I found Iran, despite all the negativity that international news agencies broadcast about its tolerance for other faiths much better compared to say, countries like Malaysia, 8 years ago, when I left Iran (to pursue my education), I stayed in Malaysia for a very brief period, I remember in a class, we had a very strict U.S. educated religious lecturer who wanted to know whether I'm a Muslim or not, and I had to lie, I said yes, and he continued, Are you Sunni or Shia? I didn't want to create any problem for myself, but because I preferred to at least lie with a little bit of integrity I said Shia, and then he went on and started badmouthing Shias, the story is very long, but after several encounters like this, I decided NOT to stay there. It didn't seem a very safe country to stay in.



rmi5 said:


> No need to be worry about it, you will became a full member very soon by posting a few more posts





But nonetheless, despite my great ideological differences with the Iranian regime, I want the good of my country, I want the people to be prosperous and happy, even if the country has to be ruled by religious fanatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> *not everyone who uses a persian word is parsi*
> 
> ahriman = satan in persian
> 
> and good luck with that @Ahriman



Parsi and Zoroastrian mean same thing in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Ayush said:


> are u a parsi?



Nope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> I don't have any problem with religion, as long as it leaves me alone, you might be shocked to know this, but I found Iran, despite all the negativity that international news agencies broadcast about its tolerance for other faiths much better compared to say, countries like Malaysia, 8 years ago, when I left Iran (to pursue my education), I stayed in Malaysia for a very brief period, I remember in a class, we had a very strict U.S. educated religious lecturer who wanted to know whether I'm a Muslim or not, and I had to lie, I said yes, and he continued, Are you Sunni or Shia? I didn't want to create any problem for myself, but because I preferred to at least lie with a little bit of integrity I said Shia, and then he went on and started badmouthing Shias, the story is very long, but after several encounters like this, I decided NOT to stay there. It didn't seem a very safe country to stay.


Muslim countries have no sense of peaceful coexistence of different religion believers. Malaysia, Iran, Saudi, ... all of them are almost the same in this regard. only , newly independent Turkic countries of Central Asia, and Azerbaijan are good in being religious tolerant. and also Turkey in some extent is religious tolerant. in which, it is not surprising, since these countries have been secular countries for a very long time. Among Arab countries, I have only found Tunisians in general, not all of them, to be religion tolerable. Some Pakistanis are also very open minded, but their problem is that they have some ultra fanatic people amongst themselves as well. Rest of the muslim countries are intolerable toward non-muslims and other faiths and they are not different from each other in this regard 
If you live in a more secular and moderate country, you would care less about religions

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Esfand

Ahriman said:


> Why can't I sent Private Message?!!?!?!?!?





rmi5 said:


> No need to be worry about it, you will became a full member very soon by posting a few more posts



Ahh, being a full member feels sooo good. Guys, in order to celebrate that we are full members, I suggest we make one single, large private discussion and continue everything there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Ahh, being a full member feels sooo good. Guys, in order to celebrate that we are full members, I suggest we make one single, large private discussion and continue everything there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Dadabhai Naoroji, he was a Parsi, he was the leader of Indian National Congress in early years, he is termed as "Grand Old Man of India".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Muslim countries have no sense of peaceful coexistence of different religion believers. Malaysia, Iran, Saudi, ... all of them are almost the same in this regard. only , newly independent Turkic countries of Central Asia, and Azerbaijan are good in being religious tolerant. and also Turkey in some extent is religious tolerant. in which, it is not surprising, since these countries have been secular countries for a very long time. Among Arab countries, I have only found Tunisians in general, not all of them, to be religion tolerable. Some Pakistanis are also very open minded, but their problem is that they have some ultra fanatic people amongst themselves as well. Rest of the muslim countries are intolerable toward non-muslims and other faiths and they are not different from each other in this regard
> If you live in a more secular and moderate country, you would care less about religions


Above all Muslim majority countries, Kazakhstan is doing impressively well in all social indicators especially gender equality. From my personal experience, most liberal Muslims I've met are Iranians but I am not sure whether they can be called Muslims. As for South Asian Muslims, one thing I noticed that the majority of religious people including the ones from good families tend to imitate Arabs in every way.

Whatever it is I would love to visit Kazakhstan (backpacking) one day because of its natural beauty that is preserved because of low population density.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Muslim countries have no sense of peaceful coexistence of different religion believers. Malaysia, Iran, Saudi, ... all of them are almost the same in this regard. only , newly independent Turkic countries of Central Asia, and Azerbaijan are good in being religious tolerant. and also Turkey in some extent is religious tolerant. in which, it is not surprising, since these countries have been secular countries for a very long time. Among Arab countries, I have only found Tunisians in general, not all of them, to be religion tolerable. Some Pakistanis are also very open minded, but their problem is that they have some ultra fanatic people amongst themselves as well. Rest of the muslim countries are intolerable toward non-muslims and other faiths and they are not different from each other in this regard
> If you live in a more secular and moderate country, you would care less about religions



First define 'intolerant'. Are you talking about the ruling system or tolerance among people?

About the people, Iranians are one of the most tolerant people in ME towards other religious groups. I have never seen a Jew, Christian, Muslims or Zoroastrians harass each other because of religion. 

I won't talk about the ruling system because it requires a long discussion and I'm not in the mood really. But about regular people, it's like what I said.

on a side note, thugs exist in every country. You may be harassed because of your religion in any part of the world, including the first world ones, but they are called exceptions, not a common thing. So naturally, we don't include thugs in our calculations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> First define 'intolerant'. Are you talking about the ruling system or tolerance among people?
> 
> About the people, Iranians are one of the most tolerant people in ME towards other religious groups. I have never seen a Jew, Christian, Muslims or Zoroastrians harass each other because of religion.
> 
> I won't talk about the ruling system because it requires a long discussion and I'm not in the mood really. But about regular people, it's like what I said.
> 
> on a side note, thugs exist in every country. You may be harassed because of your religion in any part of the world, including the first world ones, but they are called exceptions, not a common thing. So naturally, we don't include thugs in our calculations.



Dear Serpentine, The ruling system is consisted of some people who are from Iranian people not from Mars 
Who were destroying Bahais cemeteries and tombs and burn their houses? Our history about zoroasterians is not much different. well, lets not even talk about irreligious people who got mass hung. BTW, almost every country in the world is more tolerable toward other religions as ME countries. So, it is not surprising IF Iran is more tolerable than ME countries.


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> Dear Serpentine, *The ruling system is consisted of some people who are from Iranian people not from Mars *
> Who were destroying Bahais cemeteries and tombs and burn their houses? Our history about zoroasterians is not much different. well, lets not even talk about irreligious people who got mass hung. BTW, almost every country in the world is more tolerable toward other religions as ME countries. So, it is not surprising IF Iran is more tolerable than ME countries.



Yes, but the individuals in the ruling system are not independent, that is where your argument fails. I dont condone the acts though


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Yes, but the individuals in the ruling system are not independent, that is where your argument fails. I dont condone the acts though



Dear @Esfand , What do you mean that they are not independent? have they been forced to do those inhumane actions? >>> NO
Many of them, have done the same things before the revolution era as well. Did Shah told them to do so? >>> NO
Are all of this inhumane behavior done only by the people associated with the government? >>> NO


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Dear Serpentine, The ruling system is consisted of some people who are from Iranian people not from Mars
> Who were destroying Bahais cemeteries and tombs and burn their houses? Our history about zoroasterians is not much different. well, lets not even talk about irreligious people who got mass hung. BTW, almost every country in the world is more tolerable toward other religions as ME countries. So, it is not surprising IF Iran is more tolerable than ME countries.


Your logic will not work for some examples.

I can say now that German people are Nazis or believe in it because Nazi regime got all of its force, power and everything from Germans. I can say Russians love Stalin's ideas about freedom because he ruled Russians. I can say Americans are racists because blacks were treated like animals more than century ago (though it was actually related more to people rather than the ruling system, but Americans changed and got rid of it).

Iranians, as seen from people point of view, are very tolerant toward religious groups and you should be able to separate ruling system policies with common people on the street. I was solely talking about people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> Dear @Esfand , What do you mean that they are not independent? have they been forced to do those inhumane actions? >>> NO
> Many of them, have done the same things before the revolution era as well. Did Shah told them to do so? >>> NO
> Are all of this inhumane behavior done only by the people associated with the government? >>> NO



Of course not, but as was said before, "thugs exist in every country.". No one has claimed that Iranians are each and single one angels, just like Arabs aren't, Turks, etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Your logic will not work for some examples.
> 
> I can say now that German people are Nazis or believe in it because Nazi regime got all of its force, power and everything from Germans. I can say Russians love Stalin's ideas about freedom because he ruled Russians. I can say Americans are racists because blacks were treated like animals more than century ago (though it was actually related more to people rather than the ruling system, but Americans changed and got rid of it).
> 
> Iranians, as seen from people point of view, are very tolerant toward religious groups and you should be able to separate ruling system policies with common people on the street. I was solely talking about people.





Esfand said:


> Of course not, but as was said before, "thugs exist in every country.". No one has claimed that Iranians are each and single one angels, just like Arabs aren't, Turks, etc...



well, Nazis never had the majority in Germany, and they came into power by illegal means. Communists were not the majority in Russia either and they gain power with civil war, and people fought with them and got killed by stalin in millions. In USA, It was all about some racists in the south, in which they were not even the majority in that region and they went to the trash of history by American people. But, what about Iran? these issues existed even before revolution era, it got official after the revolution, and the majority did not even cared enough about this issue. BTW, you belong to the majority, and it would be hard for you to understand what minorities really feel in the society. you may feel that everything is OK, but it is not even close to the reality.


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Esfand @rmi5 @Serpentine
> Comparing a religious system vs a secular one, unfortunately my vote goes for the latter.
> Any one familiar with the great teacher of this whole existence, history, can affirm that unfortunately the body of the world population today are equal mentally and intellectually with the same people 1000 years ago.
> And also unfortunately the very same history has taught us that religion could be the most ever dangerous weapon in the hand mankind. whom are willing to abuse it.
> And when we can't find a world free of power abusers, unfortunately I prefer a religion free governing system.




Why do you say "unfortunately"  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

A religious government will ruin the religion in a country as well. You can clearly observe the Iran's case.
Even majority of Shia maraaje' did not agree with the concept of "mullahs in power". which it makes sense.
The majority of Shia clerics and maraaje' have always believed that the ruling is only the right of the innocent Imam, and no one else has the right to claim that clerics should have the power. since anyone else, including faghih, would abuse the power.
You can consider Ayatollah Boroujerdi, Khoyi, .... as examples, and consider their opinions.
BTW, only followers of Khomeini, who was a big fan of Ibn Arabi, introduced the "Velaayat e Faghih" in Shia religion and society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> Why do you say "unfortunately" ?


Because, deeply within I believe in religion, and you'd better know in sociological studies, Utopia is defined as one of the most restricted communities, but those should be willingly opted self restrictions not governmental oppression's.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> well, Nazis never had the majority in Germany, and they came into power by illegal means. Communists were not the majority in Russia either and they gain power with civil war, and people fought with them and got killed by stalin in millions. In USA, It was all about some racists in the south, in which they were not even the majority in that region and they went to the trash of history by American people. But, what about Iran? *these issues* existed even before revolution era, it got official after the revolution, and the majority did not even cared enough about this issue. BTW, you belong to the majority, and it would be hard for you to understand what minorities really feel in the society. you may feel that everything is OK, but it is not even close to the reality.


Hitler was elected in an election. Also Bolsheviks had the majority support in Russia in 1917 revolution. People later became against Stalin, but USSR existed much after his death, until 1991. So can we say Russians are like Stalin or not? And racism in America wasn't just about the South, it existed commonly among the whites, and no one cared about it until a movement started to abolish racism.

And what 'issues' existed before revolution and after it? Can you specify?

I think you still can't or don't want to differentiate between the ruling system and people. Let's assume Iran becomes a secular democracy, like the one in Sweden and Norway, I am asking you, will common people harass each other because of religion then?
My answer is no, because they are not doing it now.

Lastly, I never said Iranians are the best in the world, because they aren't, we have too many problems, the people I mean. But religious harassment (people by other people) is not one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> well, Nazis never had the majority in Germany, and they came into power by illegal means. Communists were not the majority in Russia either and they gain power with civil war, and people fought with them and got killed by stalin in millions. In USA, It was all about some racists in the south, in which they were not even the majority in that region and they went to the trash of history by American people. But, what about Iran? these issues existed even before revolution era, it got official after the revolution, and the majority did not even cared enough about this issue.



In Greece anti-semitism is on the rise. If the ordinary Greek man/woman do not actively go against this tendency, will you label him/her a nazi? By the response you gave me before, it should be a "yes". This is where we disagree.

Personally I think many people in the ME need a mentality change, because they haven't had the +400 years of social evolution that Europeans have had. I think governments need to be a strong promoter of this change by being a good example.





rmi5 said:


> BTW, you belong to the majority, and it would be hard for you to understand what minorities really feel in the society. you may feel that everything is OK, but it is not even close to the reality.



I know this comment was not directed at me, but it is not a fair statement because you have no idea what people think for themselves. You are basically saying that unless you are part of that minority, you have no empathy for their cause, which is bs (sorry for the language).


Hope you don't think we are ganging up on you  I'm not atleast, don't know about Serpentine.


----------



## rmi5

He talks about the reasons why religious government led by mullahs are not allowed in Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


>


What are those videos?
you know they are filtered here and it takes me time to view them using proxifiers. So can you confirm if they are worthy?


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> What are those videos?
> you know they are filtered here and it takes me time to view them using proxifiers. So can you confirm if they are worthy?



There are no pretty ladies in the video, I can say that much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> What are those videos?
> you know they are filtered here and it takes me time to view them using proxifiers. So can you confirm if they are worthy?



In this case, You can watch the first and second one. Third one would be too long for you too watch.
BTW, you can also call him and talk with him if you are interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> There are no pretty ladies in the video, I can say that much


lol, So they are not worthy enough. 



rmi5 said:


> In this case, You can watch the first and second one. Third one would be too long for you too watch.
> BTW, you can also call him and talk with him if you are interested.


So ladies and gentlemen, please fasten your seat belts, we are bypassing the Iranian filtering machine.


----------



## rmi5

khob, man javaab ha ra be sourat e mp3 shodeh migam 


Serpentine said:


> Hitler was elected in an election. Also Bolsheviks had the majority support in Russia in 1917 revolution. People later became against Stalin, but USSR existed much after his death, until 1991. So can we say Russians are like Stalin or not? And racism in America wasn't just about the South, it existed commonly among the whites, and no one cared about it until a movement started to abolish racism.


Well, so why they burnt the parliament in Germany? Why they started the civil war? or show me some examples of racism in the north region.


> And what 'issues' existed before revolution and after it? Can you specify?


I named some of their acts about Bahais in the pre revolution era 


> I think you still can't or don't want to differentiate between the ruling system and people. Let's assume Iran becomes a secular democracy, like the one in Sweden and Norway, I am asking you, will common people harass each other because of religion then?
> My answer is no, because they are not doing it now.


What about the Shah era? was not it a pretty secular government? 


> Lastly, I never said Iranians are the best in the world, because they aren't, we have too many problems, the people I mean. But religious harassment (people by other people) is not one of them.


well, lets agree to disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> khob, man javaab ha ra be sourat e mp3 shodeh migam
> 
> Well, so why they burnt the parliament in Germany? Why they started the civil war? or show me some examples of racism in the north region.
> 
> I named some of their acts about Bahais in the pre revolution era
> 
> What about the Shah era? was not it a pretty secular government?
> 
> well, lets agree to disagree.



I will answer your argument with a question:

What about those who attack Muslim mosques in Europe or U.S and in some cases burn them down? For every single example you bring, I will offer one to counter it. It's exactly like the example you brought about the Bahais situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I will answer your argument with a question:
> 
> What about those who attack Muslim mosques in Europe or U.S and in some cases burn them down? For every single example you bring, I will offer one to counter it. It's exactly like the example you brought about the Bahais situation.



Have Europeans let those people to come into power?
What has happened after those attacks? People have always opposed those thugs. But, what about Iranians? have they cared about these issues? 
BTW, How many mosques have been attacked in Europe? how many Bahais, jews, zoroastrians, and irreligious people have been attacked in Iran? Are they even comparable?


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Have Europeans let those people to come into power?
> What has happened after those attacks? People have always opposed those thugs. But, what about Iranians? have they cared about these issues?
> BTW, How many mosques have been attacked in Europe? how many Bahais, jews, zoroastrians, and irreligious people have been attacked in Iran? Are they even comparable?


 Attacked by who? the 'system' or common people?
Just few hours ago, you said that only 10% of Iranians support the system and those 10% are paid by the government. Aren't you contradicting yourself here? Please clarify if the majority support it or not.

I don't agree with prosecution of Bahais or any other religious group, but almost everything that has been done against them is from the system, not the absolute majority of the people.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Attacked by who? the 'system' or common people?
> Just few hours ago, you said that only 10% of Iranians support the system and those 10% are paid by the government. Aren't you contradicting yourself here? Please clarify if the majority support it or not.


Most of the people do not care about minorities, and they even have a negative view about them. That's why they do not oppose regime due to these reasons. Although most of the people oppose mullahs, but their objections are about another issues, such as economical , political, and social pressures, harassing women , youth, ....


> I don't agree with prosecution of Bahais or any other religious group, but almost everything that has been done against them is from the system, not the absolute majority of the people.


What about the pre revolution era and destroying their tombs and burning their houses in that time?






---------------------------------------------------------------------------



‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮سازمان ملل: کنفرانس سوریه بدون حضور ایران برگزار می شود‬


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Most of the people do not care about minorities, and they even have a negative view about them. That's why they do not oppose regime due to these reasons. Although most of the people oppose mullahs, but their objections are about another issues, such as economical , political, and social pressures, harassing women , youth, ....
> 
> What about the pre revolution era and destroying their tombs and burning their houses in that time?



It all goes back to lack of education. during early Nazi era, many ordinary Germans were fooled by Nazi propaganda against Jews and started to see them as real threats and Jews were targeted every once in a while.

Before the revolution, many of Iranians were illiterate, and many could be easily brainwashed, also as I said thugs do and did exist now and back then. Also the Shah's regime not only didn't do anything to stop their prosecution, but also secretly supported it.
Just see the Mosadegh's case. Many people were supporting him in the morning and in the noon, many were chanting death to Mosadegh. What's the reason for that? It's all due to lack of proper education and political insight.

Now the situation is much more different, literacy rate has increased dramatically and you won't see these incidents anymore. 

For the thousandth time, thugs exist in Iran and other countries, and they may cause serious problems, but they are the absolute majority.


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> It all goes back to lack of education. during early Nazi era, many ordinary Germans were fooled by Nazi propaganda against Jews and started to see them as real threats and Jews were targeted every once in a while.
> 
> Before the revolution, many of Iranians were illiterate, and many could be easily brainwashed, also as I said thugs do and did exist now and back then. Also the Shah's regime not only didn't do anything to stop their prosecution, but also secretly supported it.
> Just see the Mosadegh's case. Many people were supporting him in the morning and in the noon, many were chanting death to Mosadegh. What's the reason for that? It's all due to lack of proper education and political insight.
> 
> Now the situation is much more different, literacy rate has increased dramatically and you won't see these incidents anymore.
> 
> For the thousandth time, thugs exist in Iran and other countries, and they may cause serious problems, but they are the absolute majority.


Well, few Iranians member including one whom I never thought to be a person with such extremist views justified what's happening to Bahai community. One member said they have never been loyal to Iran and the other said Bahai religious leader was a liar. As I know what's happening to them cannot be taken lightly at all. You have to be in their place to understand what they go through. 

Is it true that they don't get civil protection?


----------



## INDIC

Azizam said:


> Above all Muslim majority countries, Kazakhstan is doing impressively well in all social indicators especially gender equality. From my personal experience, most liberal Muslims I've met are Iranians but I am not sure whether they can be called Muslims. As for South Asian Muslims, one thing I noticed that the majority of religious people including the ones from good families tend to imitate Arabs in every way.
> 
> Whatever it is I would love to visit Kazakhstan (backpacking) one day because of its natural beauty that is preserved because of low population density.



100 years ago Afghanistan was the only stan here.


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> newly independent Turkic countries of Central Asia, and Azerbaijan are good in being religious tolerant.



Only because these Turkic countries have a small amount of religious and ethnic diversity within their country.



> and also Turkey in some extent is religious tolerant. in which, it is not surprising, since these countries have been secular countries for a very long time.



Turkey? Are you kidding me? Turkey has committed serious religiously-motivated attacks against people from other religions and ethnics. Many Armenian Churchs in East-Turkey have either been destroyed or turned into mosques. Not considering the genocidal allegations of Christian Armenians, Greeks and Assyrians.

Also:



> *Study: 64% of Turks don't want Jewish neighbors*
> 
> A new study published in a Turkish newspaper Sunday said 64 percent of Turks would not want Jewish neighbors.
> 
> The study also suggested Turks had a low tolerance for diverse lifestyles in general, as three in four respondents said they would not want to live next to an atheist or anyone drinking alcohol.
> 
> The study by Istanbul's Bahcesehir University was meant to gauge radicalism and extremism in Turkey.
> 
> Results published in Sunday's Milliyet also stated that 52 percent would not want Christian neighbors, 67 would not want to live next to an unmarried couple and 43 percent would not want American neighbors.



Study: 64% of Turks don't want Jewish neighbors Israel News | Haaretz


----------



## Abii

lol

UN pulled Iran's invitation to the Geneva talks in less then 24 hours. So EXACTLY what I said it would happen.


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> lol
> 
> UN pulled Iran's invitation to the Geneva talks in less then 24 hours. So EXACTLY what I said it would happen.


I don't know what you said, but that happy troll who said Iran has accepted the preconditions turned out to be liar.
Iranian Chill Thread | Page 462

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> I don't know what you said, but that happy troll who said Iran has accepted the preconditions turned out to be liar.
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 462


ba'zi ya kollan mikhaan ke hich vaght az rou naran, vali bar aks, mozhek tar neshoun daade mishan. vaazehan, jomhouri eslaami, be shorout rezaayat daade boude, vali vaghti gharaar shode ke in public e'laam konand, aghab keshidand. dar har sourat, in ham ye eftezaah e dige, tou eftezaahaat e akhir e jomhouri eslaami boud. Be ghol e president e mahboubetoun, aab ra berizid ounja ke misouzeh, jaaye dige narizid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> ba'zi ya kollan mikhaan ke hich vaght az rou naran, vali bar aks, mozhek tar neshoun daade mishan. vaazehan, jomhouri eslaami, be shorout rezaayat daade boude, vali vaghti gharaar shode ke in public e'laam konand, aghab keshidand. dar har sourat, in ham ye eftezaah e dige, tou eftezaahaat e akhir e jomhouri eslaami boud. Be ghol e president e mahboubetoun, aab ra berizid ounja ke misouzeh, jaaye dige narizid


این یکی دروغتون هم مثل دروغتون درباره ریاست جمهوری بود که میگفتین صد در صد جلیلی از پیش انتخاب شده، ولی کلا چون سنگ پای قزوین تشریف دارید بعد از پیروزی روحانی برگشتید گفتید که نه خامنه ای این یکی رو انتخاب کرده بود. کلا دروغ بافیهای تو و اربابات تمومی نداره

همین که سوزش امثال شما از جمهوری اسلامی تمومی نداره خودش جای خوشحالیه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> این یکی دروغتون هم مثل دروغتون درباره ریاست جمهوری بود که میگفتین صد در صد جلیلی از پیش انتخاب شده، ولی کلا چون سنگ پای قزوین تشریف دارید بعد از پیروزی روحانی برگشتید گفتید که نه خامنه ای این یکی رو انتخاب کرده بود. کلا دروغ بافیهای تو و اربابات تمومی نداره
> 
> همین که سوزش امثال شما از جمهوری اسلامی تمومی نداره خودش جای خوشحالیه



man key goftam ke jalili entekhaab mishe? chera jafang mibandi be man?
man mesle ba'zi ha nokar sefat va jire khaar e ye mosht dictator nistam ke arbaab daashte baasham, to boro sandiset ra begir ta tamoum nashode 
dige jeloye hame ye donyaa tahghir shodan, va oun nang naameh ye haste i emzaa kardan va har rouz yek sefaarat be fanaa raftan, dige che jaaye souzeshi daareh?!!! man faghat baraaye oun bichaare hayi ke tou Iran majbouran shoma antar ha ra tahammol konand, naaraahatam, oun badbakhtaayi ke nesfe bishtareshoun zire khat e faghr hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10
حقوق یه توالت شور تو آمریکا چفدره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL 

Your participation please. 

Top Industrial PowerHouse of Islam Geography ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Study: 64% of Turks don't want Jewish neighbors Israel News | Haaretz


Care to share the study about Iran, how many Iranians would accept a Jew beeing their Neighbor?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

rmi5 said:


> BTW, @LoveIcon jan, shoma che tori ranket ra be nirou ye havaayi taghyir daadi? man ham badam nemiyaad ke in kaar ra bekonam



personal details and keep it secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

xenon54 said:


> Care to share the study about Iran, how many Iranians would accept a Jew beeing their Neighbor?



Speaking for myself of course, I would love to, why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

hi guys, whats up?
@rmi5, nomreh 3om kelas ro to electro-meg gereftam(2 ta avali dokhtaran jozve adam hesab nemishan)
thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Ostad said:


> hi guys, whats up?
> @rmi5, nomreh 3om kelas ro to electro-meg gereftam(2 ta avali dokhtaran jozve adam hesab nemishan)
> thanks bro.



did I understand correctly that 2 first were girls?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Esfand said:


> did I understand correctly that 2 first were girls?


yes


----------



## Esfand

Ostad said:


> yes



nice!! girls that study EE 


this is my gift to you, young apprentice (the wires you have to get somewhere else )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

I was always top of my class for undergrad, but then I noticed the whole concept of university is totally rubbish. 

Now, I just prefer to do research  I don't like to take classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Esfand said:


> nice!! girls that study EE
> 
> 
> this is my gift to you, young apprentice (the wires you have to get somewhere else )


lol. they are kind of super girls. 



Ahriman said:


> I was always top of my class for undergrad, but then I noticed the whole concept of university is totally rubbish.
> 
> Now, I just prefer to do research  I don't like to take classes.


last time i tried to research, ended up playing mw3 with friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Ostad said:


> last time i tried to research, ended up playing mw3 with friend.



Consider DSP for your Postgraduate  If you are ambitious 

It seems that we have many Engineers here


----------



## mohsen

عجب چیزی ساختن

رواق دارالمرحمه حرم مطهر امام رضا(ع

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

@mohsen 
چقدر خرجش شده؟ اگر یک مقدار عقل ها کار کنه شاید بتونند توریست جذب کنند پولش رو در بیارند. حالا لزوما توریست مذهبی منظورم نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Ahriman said:


> @mohsen چقدر خرج شده؟


نمیدونم


----------



## Abii

Kind of ugly and tacky isn't it? 

If you're gonna spend this much, at least do a nice design. Some of the mosques in UAE and Iraq totally rape this shahcheragh wannabe.


----------



## New

Ahriman said:


> DSP


Digital Signal Processing !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> hi guys, whats up?
> @rmi5, nomreh 3om kelas ro to electro-meg gereftam(2 ta avali dokhtaran jozve adam hesab nemishan)
> thanks bro.



AAfarin @Ostad jan, kheyli aaliyeh. pas ketaabi ke behet mo'arrefi kardam be dardet khord? 



Ahriman said:


> Consider DSP for your Postgraduate  If you are ambitious
> 
> It seems that we have many Engineers here



DSP ra ke tou bacheloresh ham mitouneh begire  BTW, age mokhaabi nabaashi ke albatteh be dardet nemikhore 
BTW, @Ostad jan, signal system ra pass kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Congratulation to your new rank @rmi5


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Congratulation to your new rank @rmi5



Thanks buddy, but I just changed my rank from Army to Airforce by myself  You can also change it in "Personal Details" section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Thanks buddy, but I just changed my rank from Army to Airforce by myself  You can also change it in "Personal Details" section


Hmm, i dont have any Military career so it would be pointless.


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Hmm, i dont have any Military career so it would be pointless.


Me too. I just changed it since I like the air force more than the army(ground force).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> AAfarin @Ostad jan, kheyli aaliyeh. pas ketaabi ke behet mo'arrefi kardam be dardet khord?
> 
> 
> 
> DSP ra ke tou bacheloresh ham mitouneh begire  BTW, age mokhaabi nabaashi ke albatteh be dardet nemikhore
> BTW, @Ostad jan, signal system ra pass kardi?


are kheily komak kard, siginal system ro na hanonuz pass nakardam. mokhaberati nistam (khoshbakhtane) gerayeshe man Controle.


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> are kheily komak kard, siginal system ro na hanonuz pass nakardam.



Behet goftam ke negaraan nabaash, elec megh sakht hast, vali age conceptesh ra yaad begiri, + chand ta problem hal koni, dige nabaayad negaraan baashi.
Khob pas baraye term haye ba'det ham age khaasti begou, ke man ham age ketaab e khoubi chizi boud, behet begam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Behet goftam ke negaraan nabaash, elec megh sakht hast, vali age conceptesh ra yaad begiri, + chand ta problem hal koni, dige nabaayad negaraan baashi.
> Khob pas baraye term haye ba'det ham age khaasti begou, ke man ham age ketaab e khoubi chizi boud, behet begam


thanks buddy hatman miporsam. kolan 9 nafar az 35 nafar tonestan passesh konan . fagat alan ye moshkeli ke hast ham otagiham baham harf nemizanan hamoun estelahe maroof ro be kar mibaran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> thanks buddy hatman miporsam. kolan 9 nafar az 35 nafar tonestan passesh konan .





> fagat alan ye moshkeli ke hast ham otagiham baham harf nemizanan hamoun estelahe maroof ro be kar mibaran


Ham Otaghi haat >> 
Khodet >> 
khob pas in ketaab e rahyaaft ra bede be oun bichaare ha ke term e ba'd dobaare az avval baayad elec megh ra bekhounan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Ham Otaghi haat >>
> Khodet >>
> khob pas in ketaab e rahyaaft ra bede be oun bichaare ha ke term e ba'd dobaare az avval baayad elec megh ra bekhounan.



chand bar beheshun goftam biyayn az in ketab ham bekhonin.behem goftan jozve ostaad ro bekhonim pass esh mikonim (yekam ziadi pass kardan).nokteie ke bahash hal mikonam ine ke ostaad dars khonde germany hastesh,galbesh az sange .hala har chegadr dokhtara ashke temsah berizan fayde nadare


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> chand bar beheshun goftam biyayn az in ketab ham bekhonin.behem goftan jozve ostaad ro bekhonim pass esh mikonim (yekam ziadi pass kardan).nokteie ke bahash hal mikonam ine ke ostaad dars khonde germany hastesh,galbesh az sange .hala har chegadr dokhtara ashke temsah berizan fayde nadare




haha, doustaat ziyaadi khosh khiyaal boudan, ghaziyeh elecmegh, mesle in zarbolmasal hast:
کار هر بز نیست خرمن کوفتن / گاو نر میخواهد و مرد کهن
In dokhtaraa ke tou rouheshoun vaghean, ostad ha moft moft tou daneshgah haye fanni beheshoun nomre midan. @Serpentine ghashang midoune ke man chi migam.
Vali dam e ostaadetoun garm, hatman kaaresh dorosteh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> haha, doustaat ziyaadi khosh khiyaal boudan, ghaziyeh elecmegh, mesle in zarbolmasal hast:
> کار هر بز نیست خرمن کوفتن / گاو نر میخواهد و مرد کهن
> In dokhtaraa ke tou rouheshoun vaghean, ostad ha moft moft tou daneshgah haye fanni beheshoun nomre midan. @Serpentine ghashang midoune ke man chi migam.
> Vali dam e ostaadetoun garm, hatman kaaresh dorosteh



are ostade khobi boud avale term goft:" nomreh 20 male david Chenge, 19 male daneshmandahye dige, 18 ham male man, pas shoma baraye 17 talash konid".


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> are ostade khobi boud avale term goft:" nomreh 20 male david Chenge, 19 male daneshmandahye dige, 18 ham male man, pas shoma baraye 17 talash konid".



Raasti to chand shodi? Maximum nomreh chand boud?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Raasti to chand shodi? Maximum nomreh chand boud?


max:15.25
me: 14.5 +first among the boyz 
min: 1.5


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> max:15.25
> me: 14.5 +first among the boyz
> min: 1.5


Pas aafarin.  Nomrat be max nazdik boudeh.
BTW, Khejaalat nemikeshid shoma ha ke dokhtar ha nomrashoun az shoma ha bishtar shodesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

مینیاتور زیر صحنه ی شکافته شدن فرق تا زین یک سردار ترک عثمانی توسط پادشاه ایران شاه اسماعیل صفوی را نشان می دهد.
دیدم اثر تاریخی جالبی است گفتم دوستان علاقه مند نیز ببینند.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> DSP ra ke tou bacheloresh ham mitouneh begire BTW, age mokhaabi nabaashi ke albatteh be dardet nemikhore
> BTW, @Ostad jan, signal system ra pass kardi?



Na manzooram vase Masteresh bood  Albate man daneshgah ishon ro nemidoonam vali jaee ke man dars khondam vahedhaye gerayshimon kheyli ziad nabood fekr mikonam 25 credit az 150 ta, vali master khob fargh mikone, Master dastet baze ke chekar koni, age daneshgah khobi bere ostade khobi peyda kone kheyli behtar ham mitoone amal kone.

@Ostad سرعت اینترنتت چطوره؟

کی باید سیگنالو ورداری؟

In bedardet khahad khord: Coursera.org
Albate its probably more extensive than what they're going to teach you, but you should try it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Pas aafarin.  Nomrat be max nazdik boudeh.
> BTW, Khejaalat nemikeshid shoma ha ke dokhtar ha nomrashoun az shoma ha bishtar shodesh?


be gol marof dokhtarha ye chizi daran ke ma nadarim.



Ahriman said:


> Na manzooram vase Masteresh bood  Albate man daneshgah ishon ro nemidoonam vali jaee ke man dars khondam vahedhaye gerayshimon kheyli ziad nabood fekr mikonam 25 credit az 150 ta, vali master khob fargh mikone, Master dastet baze ke chekar koni, age daneshgah khobi bere ostade khobi peyda kone kheyli behtar ham mitoone amal kone.
> 
> @Ostad سرعت اینترنتت چطوره؟
> 
> کی باید سیگنالو ورداری؟
> 
> In bedardet khahad khord: Coursera.org
> Albate its probably more extensive than what they're going to teach you, but you should try it


motasefaneh ostade khob kheily kam shode. alan bayad khodet bekhoni.
sorate internet ham nesbat be afganestan khobe ama nesbat be US sucks.
sorte download hodude 350 kb hastesh.chon to khabgahe daneshgaham, az internete daneshgah ziad estefade mikonam. ke ono ham ba kami dast kari tabdil kardim be in:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

دیروز 5 واحد به فنا دادم رفت



سر جلسه ی امتحان گریم گرفت

سه ترمه دارم دینامیک می گیرم میفتم با اینکه بالای 50 ساعت براش وقت گذاشتم

چکار کنم ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Ostad said:


> be gol marof dokhtarha ye chizi daran ke ma nadarim.
> 
> 
> motasefaneh ostade khob kheily kam shode. alan bayad khodet bekhoni.
> sorate internet ham nesbat be afganestan khobe ama nesbat be US sucks.
> sorte download hodude 350 kb hastesh.chon to khabgahe daneshgaham, az internete daneshgah ziad estefade mikonam. ke ono ham ba kami dast kari tabdil kardim be in:
> View attachment 13885



ببین برو اکانت بساز توی دانشگاه همه رو دانلود کن (فیلم ها و اسلاید ها رو، سبک هستند)، با زیر نویس موجوده، بعد برو خونه با کوئیز ها و میدترم هاش برو جلو.



S00R3NA said:


> دیروز 5 واحد به فنا دادم رفت
> 
> 
> 
> سر جلسه ی امتحان گریم گرفت
> 
> سه ترمه دارم دینامیک می گیرم میفتم با اینکه بالای 50 ساعت براش وقت گذاشتم
> 
> چکار کنم ؟



مکانیک می خونی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ahriman said:


> ببین برو اکانت بساز توی دانشگاه همه رو دانلود کن (فیلم ها و اسلاید ها رو، سبک هستند)، با زیر نویس موجوده، بعد برو خونه با کوئیز ها و میدترم هاش برو جلو.
> 
> 
> 
> مکانیک می خونی؟



عمران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ahriman said:


> ببین برو اکانت بساز توی دانشگاه همه رو دانلود کن (فیلم ها و اسلاید ها رو، سبک هستند)، با زیر نویس موجوده، بعد برو خونه با کوئیز ها و میدترم هاش برو جلو.
> 
> 
> 
> مکانیک می خونی؟


mamnun hatman ino ham emtahan mikonam gablan Udacity ro emtahan kardam khob boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> be gol marof dokhtarha ye chizi daran ke ma nadarim.
> 
> 
> motasefaneh ostade khob kheily kam shode. alan bayad khodet bekhoni.
> sorate internet ham nesbat be afganestan khobe ama nesbat be US sucks.
> sorte download hodude 350 kb hastesh.chon to khabgahe daneshgaham, az internete daneshgah ziad estefade mikonam. ke ono ham ba kami dast kari tabdil kardim be in:
> View attachment 13885


Afarin,  chand ta chand ta IP daadi be computer? ma ghadim in kaar ra mikardim baraaye afzaayesh e sor'at 



S00R3NA said:


> دیروز 5 واحد به فنا دادم رفت
> 
> 
> 
> سر جلسه ی امتحان گریم گرفت
> 
> سه ترمه دارم دینامیک می گیرم میفتم با اینکه بالای 50 ساعت براش وقت گذاشتم
> 
> چکار کنم ؟


man reshtam ba shoma fargh mikone, vali chand ta nokte ye kolli:
1. ba yek ostaad e golaabi begir.
2. ba yeki az doustaat ke kaaresh doroste, dars ra begir, va beshinid ba ham, har hafte dars ra bekhounid.
3. homework haat ra khodet hal kon, copy ye mahz nazan 
4. boro pish e ostaad, begou ke vaz'iyatet ine, shaayad ye nomre i behet daad, ya emtehan dobaare azat gereft ya grading policy ra baraat taghyir daad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

Ostad said:


> mamnun hatman ino ham emtahan mikonam gablan Udacity ro emtahan kardam khob boud.



این بهتره

اینم خوبه Home Page | edX
من هنوزم از این منابع استفاده می کنم.



S00R3NA said:


> عمران



Civil Engineering Dynamics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> mamnun hatman ino ham emtahan mikonam gablan Udacity ro emtahan kardam khob boud.


Udacity?
ahan, in online course ha manzouret hast?


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Afarin,  chand ta chand ta IP daadi be computer? ma ghadim in kaar ra mikardim baraaye afzaayesh e sor'at


lol. in fek konam hamzaman ip 40 ya 50 nafar ro estefade mikardim. bicahre ha majbor boudan ba sorate 7 kb download konan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> Udacity



سایت اموزشی مبتنی بر انجام دادن پروژه است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Udacity?
> ahan, in online course ha manzouret hast?


are course haye online Harvard va MIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Man karhaye Masteram ta Jan/26 tamome, doost daram vaght peyda konam beram yek sari Coursera, edX va Udacity 
فقط منتظرم این لعنتی تموم بشه بره پی کارش

Man beram lala  Shab khosh  va Sobh bekheyr ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Afarin,  chand ta chand ta IP daadi be computer? ma ghadim in kaar ra mikardim baraaye afzaayesh e sor'at
> 
> 
> man reshtam ba shoma fargh mikone, vali chand ta nokte ye kolli:
> 1. ba yek ostaad e golaabi begir.
> 2. ba yeki az doustaat ke kaaresh doroste, dars ra begir, va beshinid ba ham, har hafte dars ra bekhounid.
> 3. homework haat ra khodet hal kon, copy ye mahz nazan
> 4. boro pish e ostaad, begou ke vaz'iyatet ine, shaayad ye nomre i behet daad, ya emtehan dobaare azat gereft ya grading policy ra baraat taghyir daad.



از بدبختیه ما دینامیک عمرانی ها رو فقط به این استاد میدن و نمیشه با کس دیگه ای گرفت

مشکل من حقیقتش کمکاری نیست من پر کارترین شاگرد کلاس بودم و درس رو هفته به هفته کامل میخوندم و این ترم و دو سه بار رفتم تمرین هایی رو پا تخته حل کردم که هیچکس جراتشو نداشت

مشکل اینه که این درس در ظاهر یه فیزیک سادست ولی همه جوره میشه ازش سوال داد و اگه طرف بپیچونه بیچاره میشی

نمرات که هنوز نیومده ولی من دیروز بر خلاف بقیه که سقف رو نگاه می کردن علاوه بر برگ خودم یه برگ اضافه گرفتم و 8 صفحه پشت و رو واسش نوشتم و اکثر راه حل ها رو درست رفتم ولی همه ی سوالا رو پیچونده بود



Ahriman said:


> Civil Engineering Dynamics?



نه این دینامیک عمومیه کارشناسیه عزیز .

دینامیک سازه ها یکی از دروس کارشناسی ارشد عمرانه که اگه عمری باشه ایشالاه ارشد میخونیم .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> از بدبختیه ما دینامیک عمرانی ها رو فقط به این استاد میدن و نمیشه با کس دیگه ای گرفت
> 
> مشکل من حقیقتش کمکاری نیست من پر کارترین شاگرد کلاس بودم و درس رو هفته به هفته کامل میخوندم و این ترم و دو سه بار رفتم تمرین هایی رو پا تخته حل کردم که هیچکس جراتشو نداشت
> 
> مشکل اینه که این درس در ظاهر یه فیزیک سادست ولی همه جوره میشه ازش سوال داد و اگه طرف بپیچونه بیچاره میشی
> 
> نمرات که هنوز نیومده ولی من دیروز بر خلاف بقیه که سقف رو نگاه می کردن علاوه بر برگ خودم یه برگ اضافه گرفتم و 8 صفحه پشت و رو واسش نوشتم و اکثر راه حل ها رو درست رفتم ولی همه ی سوالا رو پیچونده بود



Khob baba, pas fe'lan negaraan nabaash, hameh ra ke ostaad nemindaazeh, age hamatoun kam beshid, nomre hatoun ra rouye curve mibare hatman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

dear @S00R3NA
آخ آخ می افتی 
من اگه جای تو بودم بعد از این فاجعه خودمو دار می زدم
به این فکر کن ترم بعد دوباره همون کلاس ، همون استاد ، همون درس ها، تازه آخرشم بازم معلوم نیست بتونی پاسش کنی چون اگه پاس شدنی بود همین ترم پاس می شد.
.
.
ستاد به آتش کشیدن دانشجویان 
.نه جدی
عزیزم ناراحت نباش افتادن ماله دانشجوئه. اصلا اونی که درس نیافته دانشجو نیست، بقاله سر کوچست.
تازه اگه بیفتی پایه ات هو قوی می شه
.
.
ستاد سراسری ماستمالیزیشن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Salam to Iranian brothers !
I wanted to know that what is the status of Dr. Ali Shariati in the eyes of his countrymen @haman10 @rmi5 and others plz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azlan Haider said:


> Salam to Iranian brothers !
> I wanted to know that what is the status of Dr. Ali Shariati in the eyes of his country men @haman10 @rmi5 and others plz




It depends on who you ask , 

I'm a big fan of his thoughts and believe that our society and youth need such great man .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Azlan Haider said:


> Salam to Iranian brothers !
> I wanted to know that what is the status of Dr. Ali Shariati in the eyes of his country men @haman10 @rmi5 and others plz



I agree with @S00R3NA , some people like him so much like @S00R3NA , and some people consider him as a person whose words were pure fallacy.
Anyway, people are highly divided about his opinions. He had millions of fans, specially between youth part of the society, in the early revolution era, but now, situation has changed, and many youth quote his words as jokes 
Anyway, He criticized the traditional clerical system, and called them Safavid Shia. he also criticized modernists opinions as well. but, IMO, he was wrong about both traditional mullahs and modernists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Azlan Haider said:


> Salam to Iranian brothers !
> I wanted to know that what is the status of Dr. Ali Shariati in the eyes of his country men @haman10 @rmi5 and others plz


indeed he was a great man , he is called the maryred teacher here in iran .
he advocated islam and he tried to combine islam and socialism . he has been called the ideologue of the Islamic Revolution

he was strangely martyred in UK

=====================================

Ali Shariati - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Ahriman said:


> Consider DSP for your Postgraduate  If you are ambitious
> 
> It seems that we have many Engineers here


i am an engg. student

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ayush said:


> i am an engg. student


what is your major?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

rmi5 said:


> what is your major?


mechanical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

haman10 said:


> indeed he was a great man , he is called the maryred teacher here in iran .
> he advocated islam and he tried to combine islam and socialism . he has been called the ideologue of the Islamic Revolution
> 
> he was strangely martyred in UK
> 
> =====================================
> 
> Ali Shariati - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





rmi5 said:


> He criticized the traditional clerical system, and called them Safavid Shia. he also criticized modernists opinions as well. but, IMO, he was wrong about both traditional mullahs and modernists.



Brother I have been studying him for a while , This man was a genius . His critics say that he did not create any new theological or philosophical ideas of his own . He just tried to mix already existing philosophies of existentialism with religion and socialism .But the fact is that He never claimed to be a philosopher , he was a mentor , an activist , who loved and cared for his countrymen . Some times he is fundamentalist , some times he is sufi , His strong criticism of clergy is justified . Men like him are born very rarely . His intellect served as the motor that generated the greatest revolution of our times , no wonder why the SAVAK killed this great man . 

I came to know that he and his followers were disowned by Khamein`s regime . Really sad . I fully agree with him that true shiaism was the red shiaism ; the religion of martyrs which was turned into black shiaism ; the religion of mourners by the Saffavids . May be he fell victim to the rivalry between Najaf & Qum . I really respect the man . May Allah accept his efforts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Azlan Haider said:


> I came to know that he and his followers were disowned by Khamein`s regime . Really sad . I fully agree with him that true shiaism was the red shiaism ; the religion of martyrs which was turned into black shiaism ; the religion of mourners by the Saffavids . May be he fell victim to the rivalry between Najaf & Qum . I really respect the man . May Allah accept his efforts


bro ,let me give u some info 

i'm really flattered that u r interested in him . he is a great guy as u said .

but , i think u r misinformed a little . 1- he was one of the main supporters of iranian revoloution 2- he is not "disowned" by the leader 3-there is no rivalry between Qom and najaf !  who told u that ? i suppose you've mixed the timeline a little bit 
4-thanks for your effort for learning about shia muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

haman10 said:


> but , i think u r misinformed a little . 1- he was one of the main supporters of iranian revoloution 2- he is not "disowned" by the leader 3-there is no rivalry between Qom and najaf ! who told u that ? i suppose you've mixed the timeline a little bit
> 4-thanks for your effort for learning about shia muslims



I wonder why would someone disown a man like him
but I was told that grand marja Hussein-Ali Montazeri had to face severe opposition from govt. leading to his house arrest for his open support of Ali Shariati views and criticism of regime . Ayatullah Misbah Yazdi declared Ali Shariati an apostate . Most of his followers and supporters have been jailed , this is a very long list bro and truly sad .
As much as I know , Qom is close to red shiaism and Najaf to black shiaism . I may be wrong though


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azlan Haider said:


> I wonder why would someone disown a man like him
> but I was told that grand marja Hussein-Ali Montazeri had to face severe opposition from govt. leading to his house arrest for his open support of Ali Shariati views and criticism of regime . Ayatullah Misbah Yazdi declared Ali Shariati an apostate . Most of his followers and supporters have been jailed , this is a very long list bro and truly sad .
> As much as I know , Qom is close to red shiaism and Najaf to black shiaism . I may be wrong though



This website might be useful for you .

Ali Shariati Ø¹Ù„Ù‰ Ø´Ø±ÛŒØ¹ØªÛŒ

By the way , Dr Shariati and his view has been attacked by religious characters and their followers ( who were close to Morteza Motaharis' thoughts ) in Iran since Revolution . One of his books called Alawi Shiism - Safavid Shiism was not allowed to be published for years and has recently been published which I'm not sure if is the whole book .

I don't know if you've read one of his books called *Yes , Bother , That's the way it was *, it was meaningful for me . I suggest you to read it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Shariati was an fool. He single-handedly created the most violent ideology in Iran's history with his 'everyday is Karbala' analogy. No wonder, since he was influenced by Marxist theories.


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Shariati was an fool. He single-handedly created the most violent ideology in Iran's history with his 'everyday is Karbala' analogy. No wonder, since he was influenced by Marxist theories.



of course you must spew your stupidness somehow .

idiota : marxism = atheism 

shia = islam = praying GOD .

Get your a$$ back to school now

and you are a fool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Surenas said:


> since he was influenced by Marxist theories.



He was a strong critic of western sytstems including Marxism which he believed was self contradicting . He thought that only two systems have the potential to change bad condition of masses , Islam OR Marxism .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> of course you must spew your stupidness somehow .
> 
> idiota : marxism = atheism
> 
> shia = islam = praying GOD .
> 
> Get your a$$ back to school now
> 
> and you are a fool



Marxism is more than atheism. Marx's theory went much further than God. He spoke about the privileged (bourgeois) versus the unprivileged (proletariat). Shariati replaced this somewhat with the oppressed. Many mullahs took over elements of Marxism. Don't try to teach me history. I'm studying at one of World's best universities (Islamic and Middle Eastern studies), while you are stuck in an environment of propaganda and censorship.


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Islamic and Middle Eastern studio


thats an studio not a university 

and , i'm much more educated than u can think of . you might be even dreaming about it 

you've got no idea of what your talking about . have u even read any of his books ? do u know what is he talking about ?

and i repeat it again , have u read any of his books illiterate person ?

pick up a book and study dude , youre saying non-sense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Surenas said:


> He spoke about the privileged (bourgeois) versus the unprivileged (proletariat). Many mullahs took over elements of Marxism



wrong again . Islam supported the proletariat over previliged 1300 years before Karl Marx . So It was Karl Marx who was influenced by Islam not the other way around . Do you want I quote references to prove this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Ayush said:


> mechanical



Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Azlan Haider said:


> He was a strong critic of western sytstems including Marxism which he believed was self contradicting . He thought that only two systems have the potential to change bad condition of masses , Islam OR Marxism .



Shariati was influenced by Marxism. Even Vali Nasr acknowledged this. Since I have Nasr's e-book on my laptop, here you go:







And he was wrong anyway. Islam never changed the conditions of the masses positively. In fact, Islam is a huge hindrance when it comes to modern development of societies and people. The same counts for all other world religions.


----------



## haman10

Azlan Haider said:


> Islam supported the proletariat over previliged 1300 years before Karl Marx


islam supports anyone with more knowledge and FAITH . (taghva) . so literally islam doesnt say proletariat is better cause they dont have enough money or previliged is bad cause they have it .

islam is always fair , so what if a previliged had used his brain and got rich without hurting others ?

*(إِنَّ أَکْرَمَکُمْ عِنْدَ اللّهِ أَتْقاکُمْ)*
*
آیه 13 سوره حجرات*


----------



## Surenas

Azlan Haider said:


> wrong again . Islam supported the proletariat over previliged 1300 years before Karl Marx . So It was Karl Marx who was influenced by Islam not the other way around . Do you want I quote references to prove this ?



Karl Marx wasn't influenced by Islam, or any other world religion. In fact, Marx was raised in a time where capitalistic systems were finding its way in modern society, accompanied by the industrial revolution, which had changed our societies incredibly. We became strongly urbanized, industrialized, divided into social classes, etc. His theories originated in this changing society. By the way, strictly speaking, Jesus was a 'revolutionary socialist' long before Islam originated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> And he was wrong anyway. Islam never changed the conditions of the masses positively. In fact, Islam is a huge hindrance when it comes to modern development of societies and people. The same counts for all other world religions.



thats why i always ignore the igorant atheists @Azlan Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> thats why i always ignore the igorant atheists @Azlan Haider



The medicines you take when you are sick are most probably invented by atheists. Please, don't be a hypocrite, and ignore these elements as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Surenas said:


> Shariati was influenced by Marxism. Even Vali Nasr acknowledged this. Since I have Nasr's e-book on my laptop, here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he was wrong anyway. Islam never changed the conditions of the masses positively. In fact, Islam is a huge hindrance when it comes to modern development of societies and people. The same counts for all other world religions.







His wife writes about him (Karl Marx) :
"My husband is at the moment deeply in the eastern question and highly elated about the honourable , unwavering entrance of the sons of Muhammad against all the Christian humbug and attrocity-mongers"


I have a lot of collection on Marx as well as Shariati , but this is a chill thread , I will open a new thread on that and invite @haman10 and you for a disscussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Karl Marx wasn't influenced by Islam, or any other world religion


sure , if he was , he wouldnt be such an idiot . how can someone breathe in and out and deny GOD ?


Surenas said:


> The medicines you take when you are sick are most probably invented by atheists. Please, don't be a hypocrite, and ignore these elements as well.


1- i dont need medication as we speak . but u do
2- the medicine i use , 97 % of the are produced in my county . 

and also alcohol was invented by an iranian muslim , please dont mal-use it  he though you would just use it for cleaning stuff not drinking it 



Azlan Haider said:


> I have a lot of collection on Marx as well as Shariati , but this is a chill thread , I will open a new thread on that and invite @haman10 and you for a disscussion


we would all be thankful if u post the thread in our section buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Azlan Haider said:


> Her wife writes about Karl Marx :
> "My husband is at the moment deeply in the eastern question and highly elated about the honourable , unwavering entrance of the sons of Muhammad against all the Christian humbug and attrocity-mongers"



What are you trying to prove? Marx wasn't influenced by Eastern theories, In fact, he was a historical determinist and thought in a teleological way. Major criticism on Marx is that he was to eurocentric, believing that Eastern societies were unable to cope with Western developed due to all kinds of reasons, and therefore their societies stagnated.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Shariati was an fool. He single-handedly created the most violent ideology in Iran's history with his 'everyday is Karbala' analogy. No wonder, since he was influenced by Marxist theories.



Learn to respect to be respected .

You simply insult a person and an ideology that many people believe in ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> sure , if he was , he wouldnt be such an idiot . how can someone breathe in and out and deny GOD ?



Most brightest minds in the world have been atheists. Most prominent scholars in the world nowadays are atheists or agnostic.



> and also alcohol was invented by an iranian muslim , please dont mal-use it  he though you would just use it for cleaning stuff not drinking it



Zakaria Razi, the guy who invented alcoholism for medical purposes, strongly criticized Islam and the Quran. He even wrote that poets could write a much more elegant book, in contrast to the claim of Muslims that the Quran is a written miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Surenas said:


> What are you trying to prove? Marx wasn't influenced by Eastern theories, In fact, he was a historical determinist and thought in a teleological way. Major criticism on Marx is that he was to eurocentric, believing that Eastern societies were unable to cope with Western developed due to all kinds of reasons, and therefore their societies stagnated.



Brother do you know that Turkish Muslim peasants were Marx`s ideals?? , he liked to be called "Moor" and used to read "Alif Laila"(Arabian night tales) to his children ?? The part of him that gives a different prespective of him are actually Engels writings under his name . Anyways let me open a new thread on it , in a while


----------



## Surenas

S00R3NA said:


> Learn to respect to be respected .
> 
> You simply insult a person and an ideology that many people believe in ,



First of all, ideologies are there to be attacked, intellectually of course. Second, don't be insulted then. I don't really care about the oversensitive feelings of people. Learn to bear criticism. In case of Shariati, he was an intellectual idiot who is largely responsible for the most ignorant revolution in world's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Most brightest minds in the world have been atheists. Most prominent scholars in the world nowadays are atheists or agnostic.



how can i even reply to that ? 

my lord !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Azlan Haider said:


> Brother do you know that Turkish Muslim peasants were Marx`s ideals?? , he liked to be called "Moor" and used to read "Alif Laila"(Arabian night tales) to his children ?? The part of him that gives a different prespective of him are actually Engels writings under his name . Anyways let me open a new thread on it , in a while



Marx was a eurocentrix who didn't even pay attention to Eastern societies. In case of his opinion on religion, here you go:



> "Religious suffering is, at one and the same time, the expression of real suffering and a protest against real suffering. Religion is the sigh of the oppressed creature, the heart of a heartless world, and the soul of soulless conditions. It is the opium of the people.''



And Muhammas has never been a socialist. In fact, Jesus was much more a socialist than Muhammad ever was.


----------



## M. Sarmad

@Surenas
Marx never denounced following religion , Opiate of masses mean that religion helps masses to bear the pain of oppression, (as a drug for killing pain) and be okay with it , instead of acting against it


And from your comment it is clear that you know nothing about Muhammad (pbuh) as well


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> First of all, ideologies are there to be attacked, intellectually of course. Second, don't be insulted then. I don't really care about the oversensitive feelings of people. Learn to bear criticism. In case of Shariati, he was an intellectual idiot who is largely responsible for the most ignorant revolution in world's history.



attacking and insulting are not criticism . If you don't agree with something or someone just respectfully say your view otherwise it will be led to the same repetitive fights here like always .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> how can i even reply to that ?
> 
> my lord !



Don't. Religieus people have never been praised for their rationality. And in case of Islamic science in medieval times, it was strongly influenced by Platonistic and Aristotelistic (Greek) reasoning. In fact, when Harun build that Islamic center in Baghdad, the Mu'tazila school of Islam was dominating. The Mu'tazilists believed that the Quran was created and that human reason stands above religious dogmas. Not much later the Mu'tazila school was attacked by fundamentalistic muslims. 

The only time when Islam ever produced something significant it was due to Greek influences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

S00R3NA said:


> attacking and insulting are not criticism . If you don't agree with something or someone just respectfully say your view otherwise it will be led to the same repetitive fights here like always .



I respectfully disagree, they're are in fact criticism, especially if its pointed at the inferior desert faring culture that has become a norm in our society.

The criticism is not there for you to like, it is there for you to correct the wrong path you are taking. I personally don't shy away from attacking people's beliefs, they have no right to be offended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

S00R3NA said:


> Learn to respect to be respected .
> 
> You simply insult a person and an ideology that many people believe in ,



If the ideology is strong and well-founded his attacks shouldn't be any problem. Its not his problem that the "faithful" have a weak faith.

An ideology is there to be attacked, especially if its dangerous, today Iran is in this fucked-up state because we have given away our own superior culture and replaced it with the desert faring, woman hating, etc... culture of desert faring tribesmen.

It belongs to them, not us, its well-documented that if you want to become a true Atheist, read the holy books, and guess what? I did that, I even learned Arabic for this specific purpose, to learn Qur'an, because whenever I used to tell Arabs that their holy book is full of logical fallacies, they would tell me that you have to read it in Arabic, and I learned Arabic and I red it it Arabic, it still doesn't make any sense, it still is full of errors, it still is harsh, it still is intended for its initial target audience, the Arabs of 7th Century AD.

Know that whenever Arabs tell you that you have been conquered they are telling you the truth, you have been conquered like Hitler conquered France, would it be logical for a French family to name their children Hitler? It seems that it is logical to you, but not to me. Not to many others like me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Going back the past couple of pages, any unbiased individual can see which group the rational minded and coherent posters (Surenas/Ahriman) belong to. While they leave extremely coherent and well thought out posts, the other group is responding with one liners and efforts to silence rationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ahriman said:


> If the ideology is strong and well-founded his attacks shouldn't be any problem. Its not his problem that the "faithful" have a weak faith.
> 
> An ideology is there to be attacked, especially if its dangerous, today Iran is in this fucked-up state because we have given away our own superior culture and *replaced it with the desert faring, woman hating, etc... culture of desert faring tribesmen.*



Its not about the ideology , Its about the manner and morality .

I have no problem if people criticize the ideology but when it comes to insulting , calling some one idiot and in the same time acting like civilized people is unacceptable . First of all do not count whatever Islamic Republic does on Islam including what our people do in Iran . If you really want to know about Islam ( Shiism is what I mean ) , Go and read it's greatest books and the main sources .

Our superior ?!!!!

what superiority ? Enlighten me , I do really want to know what you're talking about here .

Do you mean the superior culture that doesn't allow low class of society to study and advance ?

that " *desert faring, woman hating, etc... culture of desert faring tribesmen " *was the one encouraged Arab men and women to think , to study , to marry instead of harlotry , to believe in God , to stand against injustice and try to be peaceful ( I'm not talking about other caliphates but prophet and Imams ) .

As long as you stick to your racism ideology in which you think Persians are superior to other races because they are Persians , discussing is a waste of time , try to bring reason .



> It belongs to them, not us, its well-documented that if you want to become a true Atheist, read the holy books, and guess what? I did that, I even learned Arabic for this specific purpose, to learn Qur'an, because whenever I used to tell Arabs that their holy book is full of logical fallacies, they would tell me that you have to read it in Arabic, and I learned Arabic and I red it it Arabic, it still doesn't make any sense, it still is full of errors, it still is harsh, it still is intended for its initial target audience, the Arabs of 7th Century AD.



If you're an atheist I respect your beliefs but it would be good if you try to be reasonable about everything not just reading holy books and calling what you don't understand error .

By the way , bring reason instead of accusing and don't forget tat we're talking about Shiism here not other sects .



> Know that whenever Arabs tell you that you have been conquered they are telling you the truth,



I'm sure , I've already talked about the reasons of that event here . If you're interested read previous posts of this thread as it takes an hour to write hat again .



> you have been conquered like Hitler conquered France, would it be logical for a French family to name their children Hitler? It seems that it is logical to you, but not to me. Not to many others like me.



For sake of whoever you believe think and read the history , The reason of our defeat was not Muslim Arabs but our Irresponsibility , our sick culture during Sassanian era , our governors' corruption and above all our own mistakes .

Its better not to count what other caliphates did on Islam ( Shiism ) and not what the so called Islamic Republic does in these days as well .

By the way , I'm proud of being close to a religion like shiism ( as I'm not a religious person ) and trying to follow some people like prophet and Imams .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


>




Islam is never against studying and knowledge .

Unlike some of our Persian Kings ( Sassanian dynasty ) that didn't allow poor people to study , Islam always encouraged people to study , learn and tech others and that's why Islam says 1 hour of thinking is better than 70 years of praying and again it says studying and learning is a duty for all Muslim men and women .

I see no need to post the names of Muslim scientists and their books ( no need to mention shia Imams especially Imam Sadeq (a.s.) ) here as you know them better than me .


So instead of posting such childish pictures , read what real Islam and Qur'an says not basing everything on what some crazy terrorists or some Arabs who even don't know what Islam is doing .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

S00R3NA said:


> Its not about the ideology , Its about the manner and morality .
> 
> I have no problem if people criticize the ideology but when it comes to insulting , calling some one idiot and in the same time acting like civilized people is unacceptable . First of all do not count whatever Islamic Republic does on Islam including what our people do in Iran . If you really want to know about Islam ( Shiism is what I mean ) , Go and read it's greatest books and the main sources .



I have already done that, they not compatible with my logic. To each his own, my main point is that as long as you practice your faith privately and as long as you keep it to yourself we are not going to have any problem, but if you try to shove it down people's throat, then we are going to have problem. I can't stay silent while my country is getting butt-***ked because you want it to be ruled by Islam.

The problem with religious people, especially with the Muslims is that they have done whatever they desired, without anyone challenging them on their wrongdoings , until recently.



> Our superior ?!!!!
> 
> what superiority ? Enlighten me , I do really want to know what you're talking about here .



Many, there are many things that I could enlighten you with, but unfortunately I don't want to drag this pointless argument, suffice to say that Zoroastrianism which was official religion of the land at the time prohibited slavery, the slavery was extremely minimal and was only carried out against hostile combatants, you might want to look up Arab Slave Trade.



> Do you mean the superior culture that doesn't allow low class of society to study and advance ?



Pure Muslim propaganda BS, have you ever heard about Academy of Gondishapur?

"In *832 AD*, Caliph al-Ma'mūn founded the famous House of Wisdom. There the *methods of Gundishapur were emulated (est. 4AD)*; indeed, the House of Wisdom was staffed with graduates of the older Academy of Gondeshapur. It is believed that the House of Wisdom was disbanded under Al-Mutawakkil, al-Ma'mūn's successor. However, by that time the intellectual center of the Abbasid Caliphate had definitively shifted to Baghdad, as henceforth there are few references in contemporary literature to universities or hospitals at Gondeshapur. The significance of the center gradually declined. Al-Muqaddasi's Best Divisions for Knowledge of the Regions (c. 1000 AD) described Gondeshapur as falling into ruins" Wikipedia



> that " *desert faring, woman hating, etc... culture of desert faring tribesmen " *was the one encouraged Arab men and women to think , to study , to marry instead of harlotry , to believe in God , to stand against injustice and try to be peaceful ( I'm not talking about other caliphates but prophet and Imams ) .



Yes, I see, is that why Muslim countries are among the most backward countries on the planet? Muslims are only consumers, nothing has come out of them for hundreds of years, actually anything that has come of out them centuries ago, they have Persians and Greeks to thank for.



> As long as you stick to your racism ideology in which you think Persians are superior to other races because they are Persians , discussing is a waste of time , try to bring reason .



My ideology is not racist, there is only one race, the human race, its based on reality, reality is bitter you must get used to it. All I'm implying is that the original Persian culture was much more superior compared to whatever this is that you are defending so vehemently. I'm judging based on reason, the problem is that you have turned your eyes blind towards the reason.

If I'm racist, then what does that make your typical Arab Muslim? They don't even consider you a human. You are slave to them. I have dealt with many Arabs, the Saudi members on this forum represent the real people out there, just as vocal. I had Saudis telling me "Why are you so friendly towards us? Do you know we hate you?".



> If you're an atheist I respect your beliefs but it would be good if you try to be reasonable about everything not just reading holy books and calling what you don't understand error .



Thank you. But I don't have a belief. Atheism by definition is lack of belief in a supernatural power. I understand very well, you don't know anything about me, and I don't see the need to talk about my credentials on this forum.



> By the way , bring reason instead of accusing and don't forget tat we're talking about Shiism here not other sects .



This just shows that nations with superior cultures: Egypt (Fatimids), Iraq and Iran (Safavids) never accepted the form of Islam that was initially imported, they have changed it according to their own cultural norms. This just shows that an inferior culture can never fully taint a more superior culture.



> For sake of whoever you believe think and read the history , The reason of our defeat was not Muslim Arabs but our Irresponsibility , our sick culture during Sassanian era , our governors' corruption and above all our own mistakes .



More Muslim propaganda.



> By the way , I'm proud of being close to a religion like shiism ( as I'm not a religious person ) and trying to follow some people like prophet and Imams .



You do what you do best, and I do what I do best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

zio terrorist bastards :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> zio terrorist bastards :



Nothing to do with us. I can show you similar disgusting shirts, slogans, etc. from the other side. Let they kill each other. Always nice to see Arabs getting heated by a bunch of Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ahriman said:


> I have already done that, they not compatible with my logic. To each his own, my main point is that as long as you practice your faith privately and as long as you keep it to yourself we are not going to have any problem, but if you try to shove it down people's throat, then we are going to have problem. I can't stay silent while my country is getting butt-***ked because you want it to be ruled by Islam.
> 
> The problem with religious people, especially with the Muslims is that they have done whatever they desired, without anyone challenging them on their wrongdoings , until recently.



That's what I agree with . Religion is a personal belief and shouldn't be compulsory and that's why I'm myself against this in our country cos it neither helps religion and religious people nor make a good aspect of religion in people's mind . A religious government should be established where the majority support it but I don't see that support in my city ( but I can't speak about other cities as I haven't lived there ) . why does a girl ( that doesn't believe in Islam ) have to wear hejab , does it help her or just makes fun of hejab ?

This is just 1 example , there can be dozens of others like hejab .



> Many, there are many things that I could enlighten you with, but unfortunately I don't want to drag this pointless argument, suffice to say that Zoroastrianism which was official religion of the land at the time prohibited slavery, the slavery was extremely minimal and was only carried out against hostile combatants, you might want to look up Arab Slave Trade.



Zoroastrianism is a divine religion and I do believe that divine religions have not come for 1 special race , nation , etc . In fact they have come for humans .

Although I think this is a dark side in Islam that needs to be answered by the ones that have more information than me in this field but we need to take this in consideration that slavery was not created by Islam ( Prophet and Imams ) and Islam brought some conditions to help slaves have better life and be treated in better ways and If you compare slavery before and after Islam you'll get the difference . You need to know that Arabs' ignorant society was not completely ready to accept forbiddance of slavery at once mentioning that if that had happened slaves would have been left with nowhere to go , nothing to eat that could cause bigger problems .



> Pure Muslim propaganda BS, have you ever heard about Academy of Gondishapur?
> 
> "In *832 AD*, Caliph al-Ma'mūn founded the famous House of Wisdom. There the *methods of Gundishapur were emulated (est. 4AD)*; indeed, the House of Wisdom was staffed with graduates of the older Academy of Gondeshapur. It is believed that the House of Wisdom was disbanded under Al-Mutawakkil, al-Ma'mūn's successor. However, by that time the intellectual center of the Abbasid Caliphate had definitively shifted to Baghdad, as henceforth there are few references in contemporary literature to universities or hospitals at Gondeshapur. The significance of the center gradually declined. Al-Muqaddasi's Best Divisions for Knowledge of the Regions (c. 1000 AD) described Gondeshapur as falling into ruins" Wikipedia



Academy of GondiShapur was a good move by Sassanids although you can not deny the great role of foreign scientists especially Nestorians but it had nothing to do with the terrible society conditions they had brought for people such as society classes that didn't allow low class people to study , take important positions and advance .




> Yes, I see, is that why Muslim countries are among the most backward countries on the planet? Muslims are only consumers, nothing has come out of them for hundreds of years, actually anything that has come of out them centuries ago, they have Persians and Greeks to thank for.




Please be logical my friend , The reason of current condition in Muslim countries is not Islam cos none of them follow Islam , They just use it as a tool . The other reason is colonialism , Just look at our own country then you'll see how Iran has been ( and still is ) colonized in the last 300 years .

Islam always encourage people to study and praises scientists but neither Islam nor Islamic practices are performed in Muslim countries . If we had a real Islamic country we wouldn't have been in this sh!t but we didn't . Only a bunch of thieves are looting the country and killing( wasting ) others' attempts .




> My ideology is not racist, there is only one race, the human race, its based on reality, reality is bitter you must get used to it. All I'm implying is that the original Persian culture was much more superior compared to whatever this is that you are defending so vehemently. I'm judging based on reason, the problem is that you have turned your eyes blind towards the reason.



Reason ? what reason ? You mentioned Persian Culture many times but never explained it here .



> If I'm racist, then what does that make your typical Arab Muslim? They don't even consider you a human. You are slave to them. I have dealt with many Arabs, the Saudi members on this forum represent the real people out there, just as vocal. I had Saudis telling me "Why are you so friendly towards us? Do you know we hate you?"



There are good and bad people everywhere including other things and I believe that every thing has both advantages and disadvantages .

You can not based your judgement on Arabs based on what a few of them do here and by the way , Don't expect the ones that support suicide attacks , beheading and eating heart to behave better than that .



> This just shows that nations with superior cultures: Egypt (Fatimids), Iraq and Iran (Safavids) never accepted the form of Islam that was initially imported, they have changed it according to their own cultural norms. This just shows that an inferior culture can never fully taint a more superior culture.



I don't agree with you in case of Safavids *, *Unlike many Arabs that try to say Shiism was created by Safavids , It was established By Imam Ali in Arabian peninsula the moment he said no to Showra . I agree that Islam is somehow mixed by our Iranian traditions .



> More Muslim propaganda.





My friend , Iranians were the ones that not only stopped world's greatest power ( Roman war machine ) for centuries ( In Parthian era , early and mid Sassanian era ) but also brought their emperors to knee no need to mention Rome's humiliating defeats in Carrhae ( During Parthian era ) and many others ( During Sassanian era ) , Yes , Iranians in those days never accepted surrender and always defended their land but injustice and terrible condition in late Sassanian empire era made people tired of their governors and it led the country to insurgency and weakened it from inside .



> You do what you do best, and I do what I do best.



You're right .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Islam & Science? Nice joke, SOORNA. The only thing Islam has been infamous for is burning libraries, killing scholars with a different opinion on Islam, burning non-Islamic books, etc. Even Muhammad has killed poets who were criticizing him according to one hadith. The only reason why science flourished in those days was because that science was a continuation of the Persian and Roman scientific centers, Greek influence on Islamic thinking and caliphs who promoted studying Indian, Greek and Persian scientific works. When these tolerant caliphs were overthrown or died, these same centers stopped existing. It was never a systematic and long-term development in the Islamic world.

And not much later science died in the Middle East, thanks to Islam. Islam never gave Iranians justice. Did you know that it took a couple of centuries before Iranians even adopted Islam? Most Iranians rejected Islam when Iran was conquered in the 7th century by Arab Muslims, contradicting your claim that Iranians were tired of their Sassanid leaders or Iranian religion (zoroastrianism). There is a reason why Islam has been called the most ignorant and violent religion in world's history. It has never produced anything significant for its entire history. The only reason why people worship this desert-God is due to military domination, which happened in the 7th century thanks to a civil war in the Sassanid empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Islam & Science? Nice joke, SOORNA. The only thing Islam has been infamous for is burning libraries, killing scholars with a different opinion on Islam, burning non-Islamic books, etc. Even Muhammad has killed poets who were criticizing him according to one hadith. The only reason why science flourished in those days was because that science was a continuation of the Persian and Roman scientific centers, Greek influence on Islamic thinking and caliphs who promoted studying Indian, Greek and Persian scientific works. When these tolerant caliphs were overthrown or died, these same centers stopped existing. It was never a systematic and long-term development in the Islamic world.
> 
> And not much later science died in the Middle East, thanks to Islam. Islam never gave Iranians justice. Did you know that it took a couple of centuries before Iranians even adopted Islam? Most Iranians rejected Islam when Iran was conquered in the 7th century by Arab Muslims, contradicting your claim that Iranians were tired of their Sassanid leaders or Iranian religion (zoroastrianism). There is a reason why Islam has been called the most ignorant and violent religion in world's history. It has never produced anything significant for its entire history. The only reason why people worship this desert-God is due to military domination, which happened in the 7th century thanks to a civil war in the Sassanid empire.




bekhoda aslan comentato nemikhoonam (chon ghassam khordam faghat bolanda ru nemikhoonam )

vaghean chert migi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> bekhoda aslan comentato nemikhoonam (chon ghassam khordam faghat bolanda ru nemikhoonam )
> 
> vaghean chert migi



Fine, you stopped reading. Stop reacting to it as well than, Arabparast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Fine, you stopped reading. Stop reacting to it as well than, Arabparast.


why do u make everything personal ?

chera hamash tohin mikoni ? yekam ham shoor chize khoobiye valla .....

arabparast jadete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Islam & Science? Nice joke, SOORNA. The only thing Islam has been infamous for is burning libraries, killing scholars with a different opinion on Islam, burning non-Islamic books, etc. Even Muhammad has killed poets who were criticizing him according to one hadith. The only reason why science flourished in those days was because that science was a continuation of the Persian and Roman scientific centers, Greek influence on Islamic thinking and caliphs who promoted studying Indian, Greek and Persian scientific works. When these tolerant caliphs were overthrown or died, these same centers stopped existing. It was never a systematic and long-term development in the Islamic world.
> 
> And not much later science died in the Middle East, thanks to Islam. Islam never gave Iranians justice. Did you know that it took a couple of centuries before Iranians even adopted Islam? Most Iranians rejected Islam when Iran was conquered in the 7th century by Arab Muslims, contradicting your claim that Iranians were tired of their Sassanid leaders or Iranian religion (zoroastrianism). There is a reason why Islam has been called the most ignorant and violent religion in world's history. It has never produced anything significant for its entire history. The only reason why people worship this desert-God is due to military domination, which happened in the 7th century thanks to a civil war in the Sassanid empire.



Do I need to list the names of scientists here ? Or you're going to search it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

اگر دیشب برنامه ثریا رو نگاه کردین، حتما دانلودش کنید. من که سرم سوت کشید
ویدئو

این نمودار مربوط به یه بیمارستان دولتی توی تهران هست (بدون لحاظ زیر میزیها و ...) البته یه سری تخصصای دیگه هم بودن که تا 300 ملیون در ماه هم میرسیدن و برای اینکه نمودار خراب نشه وارد نشده




بقیه شاهکار:









این یکی دیگه نوبره، درآمد متخصصای ایران حتی از آمریکایی ها هم بیشتره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

اینم از عجایب استان فارس، یه آتشسوزی در عمق 4 متری زمین که از 4 ماه پیش تا حالا خاموش نشده، حتی با وجود برف 50 سانتی تو منطقه


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> View attachment 13885



Mate, is that your internet speed ? 6 MB/s is pretty fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

mohsen said:


> اگر دیشب برنامه ثریا رو نگاه کردین، حتما دانلودش کنید. من که سرم سوت کشید
> ویدئو
> 
> این نمودار مربوط به یه بیمارستان دولتی توی تهران هست (بدون لحاظ زیر میزیها و ...) البته یه سری تخصصای دیگه هم بودن که تا 300 ملیون در ماه هم میرسیدن و برای اینکه نمودار خراب نشه وارد نشده
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بقیه شاهکار:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> این یکی دیگه نوبره، درآمد متخصصای ایران حتی از آمریکایی ها هم بیشتره


That's b/c of the 3rd world economy that you've got going on. In order to keep the doctors, you have to pay them these salaries or they will leave and get higher salaries outside Iran. The fact that doctors make so much more than everybody else says more about the shitty economy than their salaries.


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> That's b/c of the 3rd world economy that you've got going on. In order to keep the doctors, you have to pay them these salaries or they will leave and get higher salaries outside Iran. The fact that doctors make so much more than everybody else says more about the shitty economy than their salaries.


did you watch the video? this problem has started from 1383.
the authoritative organization which decides on their salaries is their own syndicate, it was a mistake which our government made in 83. the lack of supervision has boosted the problem.
we have enough doctors and even extra graduated, but their job is occupied by these bloodsuckers. as soon as they get their f#ck out of Iran, others will replace them.


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, i was looking caliphs from viki page (Turkish) and i learned that Shias don't accept 3 caliphs before Ali.

I wonder what happened after Ali's death ? I mean caliphate continued through Emevis and Abbasis , etc.... but that is due to Sunni belief.

What is Shia belief, did you accept Sunni caliphs or decleared your own caliphs ....., what happened afterwards ?

And your quarrel with Arabs actually comes from Kerbela incident ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> Guys, i was looking caliphs from viki page (Turkish) and i learned that Shias don't accept 3 caliphs before Ali.
> 
> I wonder what happened after Ali's death ? I mean caliphate continued through Emevis and Abbasis , etc.... but that is due to Sunni belief.
> 
> What is Shia belief, did you accept Sunni caliphs or decleared your own caliphs ....., what happened afterwards ?
> 
> And your quarrel with Arabs actually comes from Kerbela incident ?



Shias do not accept Abu Bakr, Omar and Uthman as the three rightful caliphs of the Islamic community (ummah), nor do they accept the Ummayad and Abbasid caliphs. For Ja'afari Shias, Ali was the rightful leader (imam) of the Islamic community, as well as the 11 imams who came after him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Shias do not accept Abu Bakr, Omar and Uthman as the three rightful caliphs of the Islamic community (ummah), nor do they accept the Ummayad and Abbasid caliphs. For Ja'afari Shias, Ali was the rightful leader (imam) of the Islamic community, as well as the 11 imams who came after him.



First, thanks. 

Okay, i looked up to 12 imams. After 12th imam, i hit dead end.... ?? What happened after 12th imam, it seems like there is no successor after him why is that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> First, thanks.
> 
> Okay, i looked up to 12 imams. After 12th imam, i hit dead end.... ?? What happened after 12th imam, it seems like there is no successor after him why is that ?



Because Ja'afari Shias believe that the 12th Imam (Mahdi) went into hiding, only to came back at the end of times. So in the absence of the 12th imam, there is no successor. That is why Khomeini came up with his veleyat-e faqih system (political system that rules Iran), which means that the faqih (expert in Islamic law) will lead the Islamic community until Mahdi returns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Because Ja'afari Shias believe that the 12th Imam (Mahdi) went into hiding, only to came back at the end of times. So in the absence of the 12th imam, there is no successor. That is why Khomeini came up with his veleyat-e faqih system (political system that rules Iran), which means that the faqih (expert in Islamic law) will lead the Islamic community until Mahdi returns.



Thanks for the explanation, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> Thanks for the explanation, much appreciated.



It is all politics bro.


----------



## SinaG

Sinan said:


> And your quarrel with Arabs actually comes from Kerbela incident ?



Our quarrel with Arabs is historic and in my opinion has more to do with ethnicity then religion. It started with the battle of Qadisiyah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> اگر دیشب برنامه ثریا رو نگاه کردین، حتما دانلودش کنید. من که سرم سوت کشید
> ویدئو
> 
> این نمودار مربوط به یه بیمارستان دولتی توی تهران هست (بدون لحاظ زیر میزیها و ...) البته یه سری تخصصای دیگه هم بودن که تا 300 ملیون در ماه هم میرسیدن و برای اینکه نمودار خراب نشه وارد نشده
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بقیه شاهکار:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> این یکی دیگه نوبره، درآمد متخصصای ایران حتی از آمریکایی ها هم بیشتره



عدالت تو ایران رعایت نشده و نخواهد شد .

دلیلش هم سادست : بی قانونی ، بی مدیریتی ، بی صاحب بودن مملکت 

وقتی سران مملکت و آقا زاده هاشون سرشون توآخوره و دارن چپاول می کنن این وضع پیش میاد .

توی چند سال اخیر این همه کلاهبرداری و اختلاص میلیاردی شد ولی هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد . فقط چهار تا دادگاه نمایشی برای فریب دادن ملت فهیم ایران 

توی همین بیمارستان های جمهوری اسلامی اگر مریض رو به موت باشی تا وقتی پول به حساب شخصی دکتر نریزی نمی برنت اتاق عمل 

جناب محسن خان ، شما مشکلات رو گردن این دکتر ها یا کسانی که خلاف می کنن ننداز ، گردن اون کسانی بنداز که تکیه دادن به قدرت و عرضه ندارن قانون رو اجرا کنن و همین باعث بیچارگی کشور شده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Dear Iranian members, can you let us to use this topic just for a while? Thanks.


@Sinan @T-123456 niye kapattılar thread.imizi ya burayı misal gösterelim açarlar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-123456

Neptune said:


> Dear Iranian members, can you let us to use this topic just for a while? Thanks.
> 
> 
> @Sinan @T-123456 niye kapattılar thread.imizi ya burayı misal gösterelim açarlar


Anlamadim hangi threadi kapattilar?


----------



## Neptune

T-123456 said:


> Anlamadim hangi threadi kapattilar?



bizim çay bahçesine bak abi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Neptune said:


> bizim çay bahçesine bak abi



What happened to you being a MOD ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

@WebMaster ,
Why is our chit chat thread closed?
What is up lately,something against Turks?
We report posts and nothing happens,people insult us and nothing happens



Armstrong said:


> What happened to you being a MOD ?


There is something going on here,some mofo writes insulting things about our founding father or Turks in general and nothing happens.
And now they closed our chit chat thread.
This is big bssssssssss.
Btw,he quit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Neptune

Armstrong said:


> What happened to you being a MOD ?



lets just say, i have completed my 6 months deployment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinaG

T-123456 said:


> @WebMaster ,
> Why is our chit chat thread closed?
> What is up lately,something against Turks?
> We report posts and nothing happens,people insult us and nothing happens



It's not just Turks. I report posts of people saying openly racist things about Iran and Iranians and nothing gets done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

SinaG said:


> It's not just Turks. I report posts of people saying openly racist things about Iran and Iranians and nothing gets done.


Well then we know where the sentiments go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

T-123456 said:


> Anlamadim hangi threadi kapattilar?



I read a @Neptune 's post that he said he wants to resign as a mod. 
I think they have closed it since none of mods currently understand Turkish and no mod can moderate cay bahcesi anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

T-123456 said:


> There is something going on here,some mofo writes insulting things about our founding father or Turks in general and nothing happens.
> And now they closed our chit chat thread.
> This is big bssssssssss.
> Btw,he quit.



No one responded to my reported post either !  

I reported a racist post in some other thread - No action !  

Maybe thats because the MODs are stretched thin; most of the other MODs don't seem to be visiting the forum for a while now !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

rmi5 said:


> I read a @Neptune 's post that he said he wants to resign as a mod.
> I think they have closed it since none of mods currently understand Turkish and no mod can moderate cay bahcesi anymore.


They made him resign.
Evry sane person would have.
Maybe its because he/we dont suck up to no one.



Armstrong said:


> No one responded to my reported post either !
> 
> I reported a racist post in some other thread - No action !
> 
> Maybe thats because the MODs are stretched thin; most of the other MODs don't seem to be visiting the forum for a while now !


Nope,i guess i know whats going on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

T-123456 said:


> They made him resign.
> Evry sane person would have.
> Maybe its because he/we dont suck up to no one.



He was/is the best mod in the PDF for sure. Actually, I know that some a$$holes have bothered him and turks so much in these days, and insulted Ataturk, ... . But, I still wish he would not resign.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

rmi5 said:


> He was/is the best mod in the PDF for sure. Actually, I know that some a$$holes have bothered him and turks so much in these days, and insulted Ataturk, ... . But, I still wish he would not resign.


Believe me,he did the best thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Mate, is that your internet speed ? 6 MB/s is pretty fast.


its my uni's speed,using multiple IPs for one download.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dontsuspendme

Is iran out of sanctions yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

dontsuspendme said:


> Is iran out of sanctions yet?


not fully yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme

Ostad said:


> not fully yet.
> 
> View attachment 14071


So the recent news about iran and america meeting was not about sanctions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

dontsuspendme said:


> So the recent news about iran and america meeting was not about sanctions?


it was about sanctions and they lifted some of them, but we need to wait at least 6 month to see another wave of lifting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme

Ostad said:


> it was about sanctions and they lift some of them, but we need to wait at least 6 month to see another wave of lifting.


After 6 months, we can see iran normalizing the relations with America that were during shah's period?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

dontsuspendme said:


> After 6 months, we can see Iran normalizing the relations with America that were during shah's period?


i dont think so.but you can expect better relation.
during the Shah's time CIA and Mossad had central base in Iran, but today its not possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dontsuspendme

Ostad said:


> i dont think so.but you can expect better relation.
> during the Shah's time CIA and Mossad had central base in Iran, but today its not possible.


Hope Israel and saudi does not mess with relations between iran and america!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

dontsuspendme said:


> Hope Israel and saudi does not mess with relations between iran and america!!!


they are doing their best right now.but i think in near future we can expect a power shift in region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme

Ostad said:


> they are doing their best right now.but i think in near future we can expect a power shift in region.


I either case, its pain in the A** to india...
If saudi is in Irans situation, even then its not for india...
Why can't saudi and iran be friends?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

dontsuspendme said:


> I either case, its pain in the A** to india...
> If saudi is in Irans situation, even then its not for india...
> Why can't saudi and iran be friends?


well lets say its complicated and we didn't start this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme

Ostad said:


> well lets say its complicated and we didn't start this.


I understand...Anyway i am more inclined towards iran...
Iranian relations are more important to india than saudi...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Neptune said:


> Dear Iranian members, can you let us to use this topic just for a while? Thanks.
> 
> 
> @Sinan @T-123456 niye kapattılar thread.imizi ya burayı misal gösterelim açarlar



@WebMaster why don't you close Turkish section for all ?



T-123456 said:


> Anlamadim hangi threadi kapattilar?



Ben dümdüz gidiyorum artık bu kadar ibnelik yapılmaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

dontsuspendme said:


> Is iran out of sanctions yet?



It doesn't make difference , Does it ?

We've already crossed fuccked up condition and now drowning in deep sh!t .



dontsuspendme said:


> Hope Israel and saudi does not mess with relations between iran and america!!!



I'm not worried about them but some di,ck head guys inside the country .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dontsuspendme

S00R3NA said:


> It doesn't make difference , Does it ?
> 
> We've already crossed fuccked up condition and now drowning in deep sh!t .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about them but some di,ck head guys inside the country .


Then iran should just stay at home...dont go to meetings with G5...


----------



## Abii

dontsuspendme said:


> Is iran out of sanctions yet?


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

dontsuspendme said:


> Then iran should just stay at home...dont go to meetings with G5...



I'm not in charge to do that and unfortunately our stupid governors think they can bring back what we had 8-9 years ago but they're fooling people cos Iran will never ever be like before Ahmadinejad ( economically ) .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SinaG said:


> It's not just Turks. I report posts of people saying openly racist things about Iran and Iranians and nothing gets done.



As one of my friend said; modereation let's these kind of stuff to get things heated and waits for an increased posting which will increase their traffic = $.

But these approach decreases quality. As can be seen in ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dontsuspendme

S00R3NA said:


> I'm not in charge to do that and unfortunately our stupid governors think they can bring back what we had 8-9 years ago but they're fooling people cos Iran will never ever be like before Ahmadinejad ( economically ) .


What wrong with iran?
Is the situation so bad in iran right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

SinaG said:


> It's not just Turks. I report posts of people saying openly racist things about Iran and Iranians and nothing gets done.



I've done the same several times, nothing gets deleted... funny, because when people protested a few months back, Webmaster told us simply to report it.

But I guess being racist over the WWW = $$$

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jandk

Interesting thread. I have an interest in your country. A question - I saw an Iranian restaurant in my city. How is Iranian food? I've never tried it. Is it spicy or mild??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme

jandk said:


> Interesting thread. I have an interest in your country. A question - I saw an Iranian restaurant in my city. How is Iranian food? I've never tried it. Is it spicy or mild??


Go for it...
Most of noth india and iranin dishes have some common ingredients...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Neptune said:


> Dear Iranian members, can you let us to use this topic just for a while? Thanks.
> 
> 
> @Sinan @T-123456 niye kapattılar thread.imizi ya burayı misal gösterelim açarlar


hey mate.long time.why u not a mod anymore?



Armstrong said:


> I reported a *racist post* in some other thread - No action !


look who is talking.


----------



## Neptune

@Ayush hi man whats been. It's a little between we Turks and the staff...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Moderation has been amateurish from the start. This forum only lives due to trolls. If they would start handling these people, they would lose 90% of their traffic. And their love for Arab members is striking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dontsuspendme

Surenas said:


> Moderation has been amateurish from the start. This forum only lives due to trolls. If they would start handling these people, they would lose 90% of their traffic.


Absolutely true...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Surenas said:


> Moderation has been amateurish from the start. This forum only lives due to trolls. If they would start handling these people, they would lose 90% of their traffic. And their love for Arab members is striking.



On this forum, there is a lot of jingoism and non sense. 90% of the people on this site have a double digit IQ (including most mods). They cannot help their behaviour. The rest just go along with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> عدالت تو ایران رعایت نشده و نخواهد شد .
> 
> دلیلش هم سادست : بی قانونی ، بی مدیریتی ، بی صاحب بودن مملکت
> 
> وقتی سران مملکت و آقا زاده هاشون سرشون توآخوره و دارن چپاول می کنن این وضع پیش میاد .
> 
> توی چند سال اخیر این همه کلاهبرداری و اختلاص میلیاردی شد ولی هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد . فقط چهار تا دادگاه نمایشی برای فریب دادن ملت فهیم ایران
> 
> توی همین بیمارستان های جمهوری اسلامی اگر مریض رو به موت باشی تا وقتی پول به حساب شخصی دکتر نریزی نمی برنت اتاق عمل
> 
> جناب محسن خان ، شما مشکلات رو گردن این دکتر ها یا کسانی که خلاف می کنن ننداز ، گردن اون کسانی بنداز که تکیه دادن به قدرت و عرضه ندارن قانون رو اجرا کنن و همین باعث بیچارگی کشور شده


ببین بی قانونی نیست، اتفاقا دقیقا طبق قاونون دارن مردم رو میچاپن، طبق قاونی که سال 83 ابلاغ شد و تعیین تعرفه های پزشکی به صنف پزشکان که خودشون ذینفع بودن واگذار شد
وقتی تنها تعبیر از اپوزیسیون تو کشور مخالفت با دستگیری چند تا آدم مسئله دار هست خوب معلومه که نتیجه اش میشه این، شما چند جا دیدین سیستم سلامت ما رو نقد کنن؟ تو وعدع های انتخاباتی چند تا نماینده به این مسائل اشاره میشه؟ چند نفر رو دیدی وقتی میخوان رای بدن نظرات طرف در مورد سیستم سلامت ایران ملاکشون باشه؟
متاسفانه تنها تعبیر از اپوزیسیون تو کشور ما مخالفت های سیاسی و یه مشت شعارهای القایی از اون ور آب هست. خود شما چند صفحه قبل وضع اقتصاد ایران رو با یک شخص (احمدی نژاد) مترادف کردی، در صورتی که اقتصاد دانهای ما همه فارغ اتحصیلان اقتصاد نئوکرات توی غرب هستن، خاتمی و احمدی نژاد و روحانی فرقی ندارن نتیجه همه یه چیز رو دنبال میکنن، فکر کردی احمدی نزاد رفته نشسته توی بانک مرکزی سیاستهای پولی ما رو تنظیم میکنه؟ همین که خود شما این بحث مافیای پزشکی رو از بعد سیاسی میبینی یعنی علاقه ای به ریشه یابیش نداری. بله با این نگرش این میره یکی دیگه میاد (گیرم که نوکر آمریکاییها هم باشه، اونها که خوبی ما رو نمیخوان) و و ضع هم به همین منوال میمونه فوقش به قول خودتون جای آقازاده ها عوض میشه

به نظر من این ما هستیم که باید نگرشمون رو عوض کنیم، هر کدوم از این موارد باید تبدیل به یه شاخص برای انتخابات بشه. هر جند که میدونم دشمنان ما و نوکرای داخلی و خارجیشون دست از آدرس غلط دادن بر نمیدارن. به قول دکتر حسن عباسی برای انتخابات ریاست جمهوری باید بپرسیم تیم اقتصادی تو کیا هستن.
اگر نیاز مبرم برای دسترسی دولت به حسابهای بانکی برای مردم باز میشد اون وقت دیگه یا آقای روحانی رای نمیاورد یا اینکه نظرش رو عوض میکرد، ولی چی؟ الان تنور شعارهای سیاسی داغ هست، طرف بر میگرده میگه دولت نباید به حسابهای بانکی دسترسی داشته باشه چون تجاوز به حریم خصوصی افراد هست!!! جالبه همین پزشکا با درآمدهای چند ده یا چند صد میلیونی اصلا مالیات نمیدن چون سیستمی برای نظارت بر اونها وجود نداره، این جوری میشه که رئیس انجمن جراحان عروق ایران (بخونید بی همه چیز) به خودش جرات میده بیاد بگه تعرفه های پزشکی از دستمزد سلمانی ها هم کمتره
بازم میگم سیاسی کردن همه چیز و مشغول (منحرف) کردن ما خواست دشمن ماست


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> ببین بی قانونی نیست، اتفاقا دقیقا طبق قاونون دارن مردم رو میچاپن، طبق قاونی که سال 83 ابلاغ شد و تعیین تعرفه های پزشکی به صنف پزشکان که خودشون ذینفع بودن واگذار شد
> وقتی تنها تعبیر از اپوزیسیون تو کشور مخالفت با دستگیری چند تا آدم مسئله دار هست خوب معلومه که نتیجه اش میشه این، شما چند جا دیدین سیستم سلامت ما رو نقد کنن؟ تو وعدع های انتخاباتی چند تا نماینده به این مسائل اشاره میشه؟ چند نفر رو دیدی وقتی میخوان رای بدن نظرات طرف در مورد سیستم سلامت ایران ملاکشون باشه؟
> متاسفانه تنها تعبیر از اپوزیسیون تو کشور ما مخالفت های سیاسی و یه مشت شعارهای القایی از اون ور آب هست. خود شما چند صفحه قبل وضع اقتصاد ایران رو با یک شخص (احمدی نژاد) مترادف کردی، در صورتی که اقتصاد دانهای ما همه فارغ اتحصیلان اقتصاد نئوکرات توی غرب هستن، خاتمی و احمدی نژاد و روحانی فرقی ندارن نتیجه همه یه چیز رو دنبال میکنن، فکر کردی احمدی نزاد رفته نشسته توی بانک مرکزی سیاستهای پولی ما رو تنظیم میکنه؟ همین که خود شما این بحث مافیای پزشکی رو از بعد سیاسی میبینی یعنی علاقه ای به ریشه یابیش نداری. بله با این نگرش این میره یکی دیگه میاد (گیرم که نوکر آمریکاییها هم باشه، اونها که خوبی ما رو نمیخوان) و و ضع هم به همین منوال میمونه فوقش به قول خودتون جای آقازاده ها عوض میشه
> 
> به نظر من این ما هستیم که باید نگرشمون رو عوض کنیم، هر کدوم از این موارد باید تبدیل به یه شاخص برای انتخابات بشه. هر جند که میدونم دشمنان ما و نوکرای داخلی و خارجیشون دست از آدرس غلط دادن بر نمیدارن. به قول دکتر حسن عباسی برای انتخابات ریاست جمهوری باید بپرسیم تیم اقتصادی تو کیا هستن.
> اگر نیاز مبرم برای دسترسی دولت به حسابهای بانکی برای مردم باز میشد اون وقت دیگه یا آقای روحانی رای نمیاورد یا اینکه نظرش رو عوض میکرد، ولی چی؟ الان تنور شعارهای سیاسی داغ هست، طرف بر میگرده میگه دولت نباید به حسابهای بانکی دسترسی داشته باشه چون تجاوز به حریم خصوصی افراد هست!!! جالبه همین پزشکا با درآمدهای چند ده یا چند صد میلیونی اصلا مالیات نمیدن چون سیستمی برای نظارت بر اونها وجود نداره، این جوری میشه که رئیس انجمن جراحان عروق ایران (بخونید بی همه چیز) به خودش جرات میده بیاد بگه تعرفه های پزشکی از دستمزد سلمانی ها هم کمتره
> بازم میگم سیاسی کردن همه چیز و مشغول (منحرف) کردن ما خواست دشمن ماست




صحبت من ربطی به سیاست نداره .

من میگم مشکل ما در تمام زمینه ها بی قانونی و بی مدیریتیه .

اگه جلوی 4 نفر ادم خلافکار و دزد رو بگیرن و برخورد جدی کنن برای همه عبرت میشه ولی نمی گیرن چون مدیریت و قانون نداریم .

بین همین دوستان و اشنایان من یکی 40 - 50 میلیارد کلاهبرداری کرده و 100 نفر رو به خاک سیاه نشونده و بعد 2- 3 ماه زندان الان داره راست راست بیرون می چرخه ، انگار نه انگار که 100 نفر زندگیشون نابود شده

.اپوزیسیون و غیره و ذلک رو بذار کنار برادر من .

اگر جلوی چند تا از این دکتر ها رو بگیرن و به خاطر زیر میزی ممنوع الکار کنن یا بندازن زندان دیگه کی جرات می کنه این کار رو بکنه ؟

ما یه اشنایی داشتیم ، طرف چند سال قبل رفته بود مکه . می گفت موقع نماز هیچکس از اون مغازه دارای اطراف در مغازش رو نمی بند و با خیال راحت می رفت نماز می خوند و میومد بعد که دنبالش رفت تا بفهمه چرا متوجه شد که اونجا اگر دزد رو بگیرن بعد از یکی دو بار اخطار دستشو قطع می کنن .

حالا شما اونجا رو با ایران ما مقایسه کن که در عرض 30 ثانیه ماشین طرف رو می برن و یه کتک حسابی هم میزننش و اب از اب هم تکون نمی خوره و اگر هم بر حسب محال دزد رو بگیرن 6 ماه یا 1 سال بعد بیرونه و روز از نو و روزی از نو



dontsuspendme said:


> What wrong with iran?
> Is the situation so bad in iran right now



Not that bad , We're still breathing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> View attachment 14139

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

______________________________






___________________________________

بیا . هی بگین آینده نگری تو ایران نیست 

http://www.digarban.com/sites/default/files/namayidigar/5/139209221717218321730454_0.jpg
http://www.digarban.com/sites/default/files/namayidigar/5/215-79_0.jpg
http://www.digarban.com/sites/default/files/namayidigar/5/212-116_0.jpg
http://www.digarban.com/sites/default/files/namayidigar/5/IMG16091320_0.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

There will be no Turkish chatting thread and moderator anymore i think.
This is what you get if you report a terrorism supporter, thank you very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

xenon54 said:


> There will be no Turkish chatting thread and moderator anymore i think.
> This is what you get if you report a terrorism supporter, thank you very much.



Why his admin role got removed for reporting him btw ? don’t understand that part

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Doritos11 said:


> Why his admin role got removed for reporting him btw ? don’t understand that part


Its a little bit more complicated, in the end i reported a well known terrorism supporter but no actions were taken, the mods just stayed quiet, and @Neptune resigned to protest.

Of course there were more things but i cant talk about this, maybe Neptune can explain it to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

آیا دکان دینفروشی قافیه را باخته و دست به دامن ایران شده؟

خبر :
مصوبه دولت برای احداث دهکده قرآنی-توریستی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد !
مدیر مؤسسه بیت‌الاحزان با اشاره به برنامه‌های این مؤسسه برای آینده گفت: یکی از این برنامه‌ها استفاده از ظرفیت گردشگری استان فارس و احداث دهکده قرآنی-توریستی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد است که به تصویب هیأت دولت نیز رسیده است.
ایشان گفتند:این دهکده بین پاسارگاد و تخت جمشید احداث می‌شود و در آن نمادی از مدینه زمان پیامبر(ص) طراحی و برنامه‌های مختلف قرآنی فرهنگی مانند فیلم، تئاتر و آثار هنری برای آنان عرضه کنیم.

برگرفته از ایران درحال گذار از اندوه 1400 ساله







لعنت به انهايي كه مي خواهند اين مكان مقدس پاسارگاد را الوده كنند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> آیا دکان دینفروشی قافیه را باخته و دست به دامن ایران شده؟



What department makes these decisions?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dontsuspendme

Esfand said:


> What department makes these decisions?!


Are you an Iranian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

dontsuspendme said:


> Are you an Iranian?



No, Indian heritage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Surenas said:


> آیا دکان دینفروشی قافیه را باخته و دست به دامن ایران شده؟
> 
> خبر :
> مصوبه دولت برای احداث دهکده قرآنی-توریستی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد !
> مدیر مؤسسه بیت‌الاحزان با اشاره به برنامه‌های این مؤسسه برای آینده گفت: یکی از این برنامه‌ها استفاده از ظرفیت گردشگری استان فارس و احداث دهکده قرآنی-توریستی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد است که به تصویب هیأت دولت نیز رسیده است.
> ایشان گفتند:این دهکده بین پاسارگاد و تخت جمشید احداث می‌شود و در آن نمادی از مدینه زمان پیامبر(ص) طراحی و برنامه‌های مختلف قرآنی فرهنگی مانند فیلم، تئاتر و آثار هنری برای آنان عرضه کنیم.
> 
> برگرفته از ایران درحال گذار از اندوه 1400 ساله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لعنت به انهايي كه مي خواهند اين مكان مقدس پاسارگاد را الوده كنند


تصمیم بسیار خردمندانه ای هست، و طبق معمول خشم صهیونیستها برانگیخته شد


----------



## dontsuspendme

Esfand said:


> No, Indian heritage


Then how can you read arabic/persian/iranian in these posts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

dontsuspendme said:


> Then how can you read arabic/persian/iranian in these posts?



Taught myself, but I am not 100% fluent in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Esfand said:


> Taught myself, but I am not 100% fluent in it



What's your mother tongue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

INDIC said:


> What's your mother tongue.



English, never learnt Indian.. bro, we talked about this a few weeks ago


----------



## dontsuspendme

Esfand said:


> Taught myself, but I am not 100% fluent in it


What is your mother tongue and where are you from?
And what are you doing in iranian threads


----------



## INDIC

Esfand said:


> English, never learnt Indian.. bro, we talked about this a few weeks ago



I believe you have told me before that you speak English and grew up among Iranians. although what's your native Indian language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Surenas said:


> Moderation has been amateurish from the start. This forum only lives due to trolls. If they would start handling these people, they would lose 90% of their traffic. And their love for Arab members is striking.



Tolerating trolls a little bit in exchange for higher traffic is obvious. That definitely includes tolerating you and many of your posts to keep some sections alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Surenas said:


> آیا دکان دینفروشی قافیه را باخته و دست به دامن ایران شده؟
> 
> خبر :
> مصوبه دولت برای احداث دهکده قرآنی-توریستی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد !
> مدیر مؤسسه بیت‌الاحزان با اشاره به برنامه‌های این مؤسسه برای آینده گفت: یکی از این برنامه‌ها استفاده از ظرفیت گردشگری استان فارس و احداث دهکده قرآنی-توریستی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد است که به تصویب هیأت دولت نیز رسیده است.
> ایشان گفتند:این دهکده بین پاسارگاد و تخت جمشید احداث می‌شود و در آن نمادی از مدینه زمان پیامبر(ص) طراحی و برنامه‌های مختلف قرآنی فرهنگی مانند فیلم، تئاتر و آثار هنری برای آنان عرضه کنیم.
> 
> برگرفته از ایران درحال گذار از اندوه 1400 ساله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لعنت به انهايي كه مي خواهند اين مكان مقدس پاسارگاد را الوده كنند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Full Moon said:


> Tolerating trolls a little bit in exchange for higher traffic is obvious. That definitely includes tolerating you and many of your posts to keep some sections alive.



You and your fellow Saudi desert-dwellers should be the last one to accuse others of trolling or whatever you are implying.


Can't see what you wrote Ahriman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Neptune said:


> Dear Iranian members, can you let us to use this topic just for a while? Thanks.



You are always welcome here dear.  Consider it home.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shah9

I still can see "Turkish Defence" section. It's still there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

@Hussein my friend,long time no see.
Welcome back.
Where have you been,evrything ok?



Shah9 said:


> I still can see "Turkish Defence" section. It's still there?


Our chill thread ''caybahcesi'' is locked.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

Thank you so much @T-123456 
work and especially lot of stress ... maybe a new idea of business too (but in France now it is risky, the economy is really down)

and you , how are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Hussein said:


> Thank you so much @T-123456
> work and especially lot of stress ... maybe a new idea of business too (but in France now it is risky, the economy is really down)
> 
> and you , how are you?


Good ty,same thing here,business very slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> آیا دکان دینفروشی قافیه را باخته و دست به دامن ایران شده؟
> 
> خبر :
> مصوبه دولت برای احداث دهکده قرآنی-توریستی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد !
> مدیر مؤسسه بیت‌الاحزان با اشاره به برنامه‌های این مؤسسه برای آینده گفت: یکی از این برنامه‌ها استفاده از ظرفیت گردشگری استان فارس و احداث دهکده قرآنی-توریستی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد است که به تصویب هیأت دولت نیز رسیده است.
> ایشان گفتند:این دهکده بین پاسارگاد و تخت جمشید احداث می‌شود و در آن نمادی از مدینه زمان پیامبر(ص) طراحی و برنامه‌های مختلف قرآنی فرهنگی مانند فیلم، تئاتر و آثار هنری برای آنان عرضه کنیم.
> 
> برگرفته از ایران درحال گذار از اندوه 1400 ساله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لعنت به انهايي كه مي خواهند اين مكان مقدس پاسارگاد را الوده كنند



I don't agree with my friend's language above but I do agree with him about such crazy plans that only happens in Iran .

Unfortunately nothing is in it's own place here and that's why we have a joke that says be nice to the Sweeper you see at night cos here is Iran and he might be next president .



mohsen said:


> تصمیم بسیار خردمندانه ای هست، و طبق معمول خشم صهیونیستها برانگیخته شد



اگر شوخی هم بود . شوخیه بی مزه ای بود برادر من .

هر چیزی جای خودش رو داره .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uhuhu

شاه تهماسب صفوی پادشاه ایران جنگهای زیادی با ترکها و سلطان سلیم کرد.
یک نامه ی تاریخی به سلطان سلیم نوشت که یک قسمتی از آن را اینجا می گذارم که در دفاع از ایران و تمامیت ارضی آن است. مخصوصا یک بیت شعر در آخر برای سلطان سلیم فرستاده که در مورد طمع و لشکر کشی به تبریز و آذربایجان و جدا کردن آن است.
کل نامه یک طرف، این یک بیت شعری که گفت یک طرف
اینجا می گذارم تا دوستان علاقه مند هم ببینند.

« خواقین ديار و سلاطين ملك توران و خانان ماوراء‌النهر و خطا و ختن را به خاطر چنان خطور كرد كه چون حضرت شاه با باام‌انارالله برهانه متوجه عالم بقا شد، مملكت مازندران و مملكت خراسان و سجستان و فارس و طبرستان و عراق و آذربايجان و تمامي ايران بهشت نشان بي‌صاحب خواهد بود و از اين معني غافل كه،
خاكساران جهان را به حقارت منگر // تو چه داني كه در اين گُرد سواري باشد.

اما جواب آن که گفته ای : "یراق سه ساله کرده با لشکر گران از چهار جانب به ملک ایران متوجه شده تا خراسان هیچ جا توقف نخواهیم کرد و شما را از روی قوت و قدرت مستاصل کرده ، خاک ایران را به باد فنا خواهیم داد."
پنج مرتبه به قصد ویرانی و خرابی این دیار با سیصد هزار لشکر متوجه شدی بی آن که با تو محاربه و مقاتله نماییم خود به خود شکست یافته به حال سگان عاجز و پریشان به صد هزار خواری و زاری برگشتی و فرار نمودی و قوت و قدرت نداشتی که پنج روز در جایی توقف نمایی یا یک قریه از قرای ملک به تصرف خود درآوری.

"رومی آمد بر در تبریز از خود رید و رفت // ریده ریده از در تبریز واگردید و رفت"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

Cool thread, can't understand half of the stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> You are always welcome here dear.  Consider it home.


Thanks to Iranian members for their hospitality and solidarity. 

The last days was a little bit tempered for Turkish members, sry if we annoyed someone with this, lets hope that things will normalize soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> اگر شوخی هم بود . شوخیه بی مزه ای بود برادر من .
> 
> هر چیزی جای خودش رو داره .





> طرحی برای راه‌اندازی دهکده قرآنی، توریستی محمد رسول‌الله(ص) ارائه کرده‌ایم که در هیئت دولت هم تصویب شده است. هدف اصلی ما از این طرح این بود که از ظرفیت فارس که قطب گردشگری کشور است استفاده ‌کنیم و گردشگران خارجی را با چهره واقعی قرآن و اسلام آشنا کنیم. این دهکده بین پاسارگاد و تخت جمشید احداث می‌شود و در آن نمادی از مدینه زمان پیامبر(ص) طراحی و برنامه‌های مختلف قرآنی فرهنگی مانند فیلم، تئاتر و آثار هنری برای آنان عرضه کنیم.


نخیر اصلا هم شوخی نکردم
میدونی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد چند ده کیلومتر فاصله هست؟ اگر این دهکده مجاور این اماکن هم ساخته میشد اشکالی نداشت چه برسه به الان که فقط مابین اونهاست
این جوری توریستهایی که به دیدن تخت جمشید میرن فرصت پیدا میکنن با مفاهیم اسلامی هم آشنا بشن، و این فرصت خوبی هست تا نقشه های ضد اسلامی صهیونیستها خنثی بشه. غیر از اون ارائه محصولات فرهنگی یه کشور در نزدیکی مراکز توریستی یه امر متداول هست


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> *نخیر اصلا هم شوخی نکردم*
> میدونی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد چند ده کیلومتر فاصله هست؟ اگر این دهکده مجاور این اماکن هم ساخته میشد اشکالی نداشت چه برسه به الان که فقط مابین اونهاست
> *این جوری توریستهایی که به دیدن تخت جمشید میرن فرصت پیدا میکنن با مفاهیم اسلامی هم آشنا بشن، و این فرصت خوبی هست تا نقشه های ضد اسلامی صهیونیستها خنثی بشه. *غیر از اون ارائه محصولات فرهنگی یه کشور در نزدیکی مراکز توریستی یه امر متداول هست



LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

rmi5 said:


> LMFAO


عمق سوزش شما رو از پشت دلقک بازیهاتون میشه دید


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> عمق سوزش شما رو از پشت دلقک بازیهاتون میشه دید



continue man, you bring fun to the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

mohsen said:


> نخیر اصلا هم شوخی نکردم
> میدونی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد چند ده کیلومتر فاصله هست؟ اگر این دهکده مجاور این اماکن هم ساخته میشد اشکالی نداشت چه برسه به الان که فقط مابین اونهاست
> این جوری توریستهایی که به دیدن تخت جمشید میرن فرصت پیدا میکنن با مفاهیم اسلامی هم آشنا بشن، و این فرصت خوبی هست تا نقشه های ضد اسلامی صهیونیستها خنثی بشه. غیر از اون ارائه محصولات فرهنگی یه کشور در نزدیکی مراکز توریستی یه امر متداول هست


Teriyako bezar zamin, boro biroon to havaye azad shayad yekhode halo havat avaz she, kamtar beri bala mambar.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Teriyako bezar zamin, boro biroon to havaye azad shayad yekhode halo havat avaz she, kamtar beri bala mambar.



To midouni inaa chi mizanan ke injouri high mishan?!!!
BTW, let him talk, he brings fun to the thread, We are enjoying his ultra thoughtful posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

mohsen said:


> تصمیم بسیار خردمندانه ای هست، و طبق معمول خشم صهیونیستها برانگیخته ش


محسن جان، جون تو دیگه حرف مسخره نزن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> نخیر اصلا هم شوخی نکردم
> میدونی بین تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد چند ده کیلومتر فاصله هست؟ اگر این دهکده مجاور این اماکن هم ساخته میشد اشکالی نداشت چه برسه به الان که فقط مابین اونهاست
> این جوری توریستهایی که به دیدن تخت جمشید میرن فرصت پیدا میکنن با مفاهیم اسلامی هم آشنا بشن، و این فرصت خوبی هست تا نقشه های ضد اسلامی صهیونیستها خنثی بشه. غیر از اون ارائه محصولات فرهنگی یه کشور در نزدیکی مراکز توریستی یه امر متداول هست



بد برداشت نکن برادر من

من نمیگم نسازن که . اما هر چیزی رو باید سر جای خودش بسازن .

تاریخ قبل اسلام ما آخه چه ربطی به اسلام و ارزش های اسلامی داره ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> بد برداشت نکن برادر من
> 
> من نمیگم نسازن که . اما هر چیزی رو باید سر جای خودش بسازن .
> 
> تاریخ قبل اسلام ما آخه چه ربطی به اسلام و ارزش های اسلامی داره ؟


هیچ کس هم نگفته ربط داره، ولی توریست هم نمیاد که فقط چهار تا تیکه سنگ (جعلی یا واقعی) رو ببینه و *اگرم نخواد خوب اصلا نمیره واسه بازدید*
ضمن اینکه برای خیلی از توریستها آشنایی با فرهنگ یه کشور مهمتر از تاریخ و معماریش هست
اگر طرف رو مجبور به بازدید میکردن بله حرف شما درست میشد، اونوقت منم میگفتم تخت جمشید چه ربطی به اسلام داره
ولی وقتی اختیاری هست و صرفا جنبه تسهیل دسترسی برای توریست رو داره، مخالفتتون یعنی شما نگران آشنایی اونها با فرهنگ اسلامی هستی (ولو اینکه منظورت هم چیز دیگه ای باشه)

سورناز خیلی واضح دلیل نگرانیش رو گفت اینکه اسلام و ما مسلمونها رو کثیف میدونه و نمیخواد که هیچ کدوم از مظاهر ما رو حتی در چند کیلومتری کوروش به اصطلاح پاک ببینه، شما بگو ببینم نگرانیت چیه؟


----------



## Ahriman

mohsen said:


> هیچ کس هم نگفته ربط داره، ولی توریست هم نمیاد که فقط چهار تا تیکه سنگ (جعلی یا واقعی) رو ببینه و *اگرم نخواد خوب اصلا نمیره واسه بازدید*
> ضمن اینکه برای خیلی از توریستها آشنایی با فرهنگ یه کشور مهمتر از تاریخ و معماریش هست
> اگر طرف رو مجبور به بازدید میکردن بله حرف شما درست میشد، اونوقت منم میگفتم تخت جمشید چه ربطی به اسلام داره
> ولی وقتی اختیاری هست و صرفا جنبه تسهیل دسترسی برای توریست رو داره، مخالفتتون یعنی شما نگران آشنایی اونها با فرهنگ اسلامی هستی (ولو اینکه منظورت هم چیز دیگه ای باشه)
> 
> سورناز خیلی واضح دلیل نگرانیش رو گفت اینکه اسلام و ما مسلمونها رو کثیف میدونه و نمیخواد که هیچ کدوم از مظاهر ما رو حتی در چند کیلومتری کوروش به اصطلاح پاک ببینه، شما بگو ببینم نگرانیت چیه؟



شما مشکلت با کورش چیه؟

کویت و بحرین و دوبی و عربستان و اینو اون میان برای خودشون تاریخ می سازند. شما میایید تاریخ با ارش کشور رو زیر سوال می برید؟! همین الحسنی با شرو ور هاش دهن مارو سرویس کرده، شما از اون هم عرب تری یعنی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> هیچ کس هم نگفته ربط داره، ولی توریست هم نمیاد که فقط چهار تا تیکه سنگ (جعلی یا واقعی) رو ببینه و *اگرم نخواد خوب اصلا نمیره واسه بازدید*
> ضمن اینکه برای خیلی از توریستها آشنایی با فرهنگ یه کشور مهمتر از تاریخ و معماریش هست
> اگر طرف رو مجبور به بازدید میکردن بله حرف شما درست میشد، اونوقت منم میگفتم تخت جمشید چه ربطی به اسلام داره
> ولی وقتی اختیاری هست و صرفا جنبه تسهیل دسترسی برای توریست رو داره، مخالفتتون یعنی شما نگران آشنایی اونها با فرهنگ اسلامی هستی (ولو اینکه منظورت هم چیز دیگه ای باشه)
> 
> سورناز خیلی واضح دلیل نگرانیش رو گفت اینکه اسلام و ما مسلمونها رو کثیف میدونه و نمیخواد که هیچ کدوم از مظاهر ما رو حتی در چند کیلومتری کوروش به اصطلاح پاک ببینه، شما بگو ببینم نگرانیت چیه؟



به نظر من بهتره این کارها رو در کنار آثار باستانی ای انجام بدن که مربوط به بعد از اسلامه . مثل شهرهای اصفهان ، یزد و غیره

از طرف دیگه ، من فکر می کنم که 4 تا نمایشگاه نمیتونه فرهنگ اسلامی رو به نمایش بذاره ولی رفتار و طرز برخورد مردم ( مسلمان ) چرا


----------



## mohsen

Ahriman said:


> شما مشکلت با کورش چیه؟
> 
> کویت و بحرین و دوبی و عربستان و اینو اون میان برای خودشون تاریخ می سازند. شما میایید تاریخ با ارش کشور رو زیر سوال می برید؟! همین الحسنی با شرو ور هاش دهن مارو سرویس کرده، شما از اون هم عرب تری یعنی؟


من کلا با تاریخ ساختن مخالفم، عرب و عجمش هم برام هیچ فرقی نداره



S00R3NA said:


> به نظر من بهتره این کارها رو در کنار آثار باستانی ای انجام بدن که مربوط به بعد از اسلامه . مثل شهرهای اصفهان ، یزد و غیره
> 
> از طرف دیگه ، من فکر می کنم که 4 تا نمایشگاه نمیتونه فرهنگ اسلامی رو به نمایش بذاره ولی رفتار و طرز برخورد مردم ( مسلمان ) چرا


اولا در کنار نیست، در بین دو اثر تاریخی هست که البته ده ها کیلومتر با هم فاصله دارن
ودر ضمن نگفتی ساختن یه همچین اثر توریستی در کنار آثار پیش از اسلام چه ضرری داره؟
اتفاقا ساختن همچین مجموعه ای در کنار آثار اسلامی دوباره کاری هست، جامعه هدف این مجموعه توریستی دقیقا توریستهای آثار قبل از اسلام هست


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> من کلا با تاریخ ساختن مخالفم، عرب و عجمش هم برام هیچ فرقی نداره
> 
> 
> اولا در کنار نیست، در بین دو اثر تاریخی هست که البته ده ها کیلومتر با هم فاصله دارن
> ودر ضمن نگفتی ساختن یه همچین اثر توریستی در کنار آثار پیش از اسلام چه ضرری داره؟
> اتفاقا ساختن همچین مجموعه ای در کنار آثار اسلامی دوباره کاری هست، جامعه هدف این مجموعه توریستی دقیقا توریستهای آثار قبل از اسلام هست



بحث ضرر نیست محسن جان .

بحث اینه که هر چیزی جایی داره . شما باید قبول کنید که نمایشگاه اسلامی جایی که آثار ما قبل اسلام داره منطقی نیست چون افرادی که میان مثلا تخت جمشید رو ببینن دنبال تمدن اسلامی نیستن .

اما وقتی همین نمایشگاه اسلامی در کنار آثار تاریخی اسلامی ساخته میشه مناسبه چون افرادی که میان اونجا دنبال اشنایی با تمدن اسلامی هستند .

من یادمه چند سال قبل که یزد بودم عده ای از توریست های خارجی رو دیدم که اومده بودن از یه مسجد بازدید کنن . اینا اونقدرمشتاق بودن که 5 - 6 دقیقه فقط یه مهر رو گرفته بودن تو دستشون نگاه می کردن و دربارش صحبت می کردن . حالا شما ببین اگر یه نمایشگاه اسلامی اونجا فعالیت می کرد که اطلاعات بده ، بروشور و غیره بده و به سوالاتشون پاسخ بده چقدر میتونه مفید باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

من قصد نداشتم توی این مباحثه شرکت کنم اما با عذر خواهی از محضر اساتید جلیل القدر به ویژه حاج محسن باید خدمت شریفتون عارض بشم که ساخت چنین مجموعه ای در کنار اثر باستانی مانند تخت جمشید مصداق عینی عبارت دینمال کردن موضوع هست که متاسفانه باید گفت برخواسته از مغز افرادی کوته فکر و تنگ نظر و متاسفانه بی سواد و جاهل هست
آب زلالترین موجود عالم و در حقیقت مایه حیات است و برنج هم به نوعی قوت غالب که هر دو به نوبه خود محترمند اما اگر آب رو روی ظرف برنج ریختی دیگه نه کسی رغبت می کنه برنج رو بخوره و نه آب رو.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> بحث ضرر نیست محسن جان .
> 
> 
> بحث اینه که هر چیزی جایی داره . شما باید قبول کنید که نمایشگاه اسلامی جایی که آثار ما قبل اسلام داره منطقی نیست چون افرادی که میان مثلا تخت جمشید رو ببینن دنبال تمدن اسلامی نیستن .
> 
> 
> اما وقتی همین نمایشگاه اسلامی در کنار آثار تاریخی اسلامی ساخته میشه مناسبه چون افرادی که میان اونجا دنبال اشنایی با تمدن اسلامی هستند .
> 
> 
> من یادمه چند سال قبل که یزد بودم عده ای از توریست های خارجی رو دیدم که اومده بودن از یه مسجد بازدید کنن . اینا اونقدرمشتاق بودن که 5 - 6 دقیقه فقط یه مهر رو گرفته بودن تو دستشون نگاه می کردن و دربارش صحبت می کردن . حالا شما ببین اگر یه نمایشگاه اسلامی اونجا فعالیت می کرد که اطلاعات بده ، بروشور و غیره بده و به سوالاتشون پاسخ بده چقدر میتونه مفید باشه


اصلا مسئله تمدن اسلامی و غیر اسلامی نیست، توریستی که میاد ایران میخواد با همه چیز ایران آشنا بشه،کسی که مثلا میاد میره ازشاهچراغ و مسجد عتیق شیراز دیدن میکنه بعد سراغ تخت جمشید هم میره و بالعکس، ولی بالاخره تورها محدودیت زمانی دارن ممکنه یکیشون از مثلا از مسجد اصفهان بازدید کنه ولی دیگه سراغ مسجد عتیق شیراز نره و بلعکس ولی چون تخت جمشید مشهورترین آثار باستانی ایران هست نقطه تمرکز همه هست و لذا بیشترین بازدید کننده رو داره و این بهترین فرصت برای تبلیغ و ابهام زدایی از دینمون هست، این که گفتید هر چیزی جایی داره موافقم حالا سوال من از شما اینه که این جا کجاست؟ شما خبر رو با دقت نگاه کن این طرح یه دهکده توریستی هست همچین چیزی رو که نمیشه وسط شهر پیاده کرد، که حالا بگیم باید کنار آثار اسلامی هم باشه اصلا همچین جای خالی ای تو شیراز نداریم، (بدون اغراق میگم) شما از شیراز بخوای بری مرودشت سریعتر میرسی تا نمایشگاه شیراز که توی حومه شهرهست، میخوام بگم که حتی از نظر منطقی و هزینه هم (هم هزینه ای که ما میکنیم و هم هزینه ای که توریست میکنه) باز حومه تخت جمشید بیشترین توجیه رو داره


----------



## Ahriman

خوب حالا آقای محسن، لطف کنید بفرمایید ببینم چرا فکر می کنید تخت جمشید تاریخ سازیه؟ البته اگر می شه؟ و برفرض غیر ممکن تاریخ سازی هم باشه، چه ضرری به ما رسونده؟



Doritos11 said:


> Dumb bedouins don’t want to learn, it’s not the states fault.



One question please, do you consider yourself Arab or Babylonian? Majority of Iraqis I talked to told me that they don't consider themselves Arab? Why is that?


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> من قصد نداشتم توی این مباحثه شرکت کنم اما با عذر خواهی از محضر اساتید جلیل القدر به ویژه حاج محسن باید خدمت شریفتون عارض بشم که ساخت چنین مجموعه ای در کنار اثر باستانی مانند تخت جمشید مصداق عینی عبارت دینمال کردن موضوع هست که متاسفانه باید گفت برخواسته از مغز افرادی کوته فکر و تنگ نظر و متاسفانه بی سواد و جاهل هست
> آب زلالترین موجود عالم و در حقیقت مایه حیات است و برنج هم به نوعی قوت غالب که هر دو به نوبه خود محترمند اما اگر آب رو روی ظرف برنج ریختی دیگه نه کسی رغبت می کنه برنج رو بخوره و نه آب رو.


اصطلاح دینمالی مال وقتیه که شما بخوای به یه امر دنیوی، ظاهر مذهبی بدی و توجیحش کنی و اینجا مصداق نداره
لیوان آبی هست که گذاشتن بغل بشقاب پلو شما، خواستی میخوری و دعا به جون طرف میکنی، نخواستی نمیخوری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

@Kiarash Shoma Karkas Military.ir hasti?


----------



## Doritos11

Ahriman said:


> خوب حالا آقای محسن، لطف کنید بفرمایید ببینم چرا فکر می کنید تخت جمشید تاریخ سازیه؟ البته اگر می شه؟ و برفرض غیر ممکن تاریخ سازی هم باشه، چه ضرری به ما رسونده؟
> 
> 
> 
> One question please, do you consider yourself Arab or Babylonian? Majority of Iraqis I talked to told me that they don't consider themselves Arab? Why is that?



Babylonian is something thousands years old it’s strange to call yourself that, it’s like calling yourself Elamite these days.
We aren’t that much in times of Pan Arabism, Arabs hating each other for some reasons so some dislike the Arab identity and decide to choose the national identity to present themselves with.
Regarding ethnicity i’d say most are mixed. I juts consider myself from iraq and they are considered arab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahriman

Doritos11 said:


> Babylonian is something thousands years old it’s strange to call yourself that, it’s like calling yourself Elamite these days.
> We aren’t that much in times of Pan Arabism, Arabs hating each other for some reasons so some dislike the Arab identity and decide to choose the national identity to present themselves with.
> Regarding ethnicity i’d say most are mixed. I juts consider myself from iraq and they are considered arab



I'm sorry, I asked a wrong question, I meant to ask that: "Majority of Iraqis I talked to consider themselves Babylonian" and it was strange for me, I'm actually happy that Iraqis are rediscovering their roots, Iraqis that I met were extremely open-minded about religion etc.

I'm Sorry, I don't know what I'm talking about, haven't slept in past 3 days 
Even my grammar became rusty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Ahriman said:


> خوب حالا آقای محسن، لطف کنید بفرمایید ببینم چرا فکر می کنید تخت جمشید تاریخ سازیه؟ البته اگر می شه؟ و برفرض غیر ممکن تاریخ سازی هم باشه، چه ضرری به ما رسونده؟


من نگفتم تخت جمشید تاریخ سازیه، مستند *مجعولات مجلل* رو توی یوتیوب نگاه کن میفهمی منظورم چی بوده
و اینکه چه ضرری به ما رسونده، من هیچ کمبودی در زندگیم و یا تاریخ ایران احساس نمیکنم که بخوام به تاریخ سازی متوسل شم


----------



## Ahriman

mohsen said:


> من نگفتم تخت جمشید تاریخ سازیه، مستند *مجعولات مجلل* رو توی یوتیوب نگاه کن میفهمی منظورم چی بوده
> و اینکه چه ضرری به ما رسونده، من هیچ کمبودی در زندگیم و یا تاریخ ایران احساس نمیکنم که بخوام به تاریخ سازی متوسل شم



پس این هزاران اثاری که در لوور، لندن و غیره... نگه داری می شوند را چطوری توجیه می کنی؟ مگه مسلمان ها نمی گند که کوروش ذولقرنینه؟ من فکر می کنم شما به دلیل این از سلسله هخامنشیان خوشت نمیاد چرا که آنها یهودی ها را از اسارت رهایی بخشیده اند. درسته؟


----------



## The SiLent crY

These kids are lovely

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> These kids are lovely


We call it child abuse 

BTW is that you in the pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

mohsen said:


> اصطلاح دینمالی مال وقتیه که شما بخوای به یه امر دنیوی، ظاهر مذهبی بدی و توجیحش کنی و اینجا مصداق نداره
> لیوان آبی هست که گذاشتن بغل بشقاب پلو شما، خواستی میخوری و دعا به جون طرف میکنی، نخواستی نمیخوری


Thanks buddy, I am impressed.
وقتی که توی مساحت ۱٫۶۴۸٫۱۹۵ کیلومتر مربعی میرن و توی فاصله حدود چند کیلومتری می سازن من اسمشو می زارم توش نه در کنارش
در ضمن من فکر می کنم تقریبا اکثر توریستها از فرودگاه امام خمینی می یان خب اونجا بسازن که هم همه هستن همم وقت زیاد دارن توریستا
در ضمن اگه به دقدقه های دوستان مطلع در آمارهایی که از میزان بازدید های نوروزی مکان های مختلف کشور و در صدر قرار گرفتن تخت جمشید به عنوان صدرنشین بازدید های نوروزی طی چند سال اخیر با وجود دستکاری نمودن های متعدد در اعداد و ارقام اطلاع داشتید متوجه منظور بنده ی حقیر در اهداف پس پرده جهت دینمالی نمودن ماجرا می شدی عزیز.
دهکده قرآنی روی چشم ما جا داره اما قبول کن این تصمیم جزء تصمیمات ایذایی عزیزان برای ماست مالی کردن بسیاری از کم کاریها در عرصه های مختلف هست.
به هر حال توی اخبار عید امسال منتظر آمار و اطلاعات قشنگ باشید


----------



## kollang

Dustan
Bar akse afradi mesle rmi va abii ke say mikonan chehreye zeshti az Iran ro neshun bedan, ye javan mardi threadi chizi darbareye moalleme marivani baz kone.be khoda savab dare.

Iranian teacher Mohammad Ali Mohammadian — The iran project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> We call it child abuse
> 
> BTW is that you in the pic?




Child abuse ? That sounds weird to me .

No , But we have 1 thing in common ( I and the guy in avatar ) , We're both f ucked up .


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> Child abuse ? That sounds weird to me .
> 
> No , But we have 1 thing in common ( I and the guy in avatar ) , We're both f ucked up .


If the child has no idea know what he/she is representing by wearing these clothes and doit it unwillingly, what else would you call it?

I have a simple question. Are you against the idea that each human being has the right to choose his/her religion by himself or herself?

All of us are f ucked up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> Dustan
> Bar akse afradi mesle rmi va abii ke say mikonan chehreye zeshti az Iran ro neshun bedan, ye javan mardi threadi chizi darbareye moalleme marivani baz kone.be khoda savab dare.
> 
> Iranian teacher Mohammad Ali Mohammadian — The iran project



Done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> If the child has no idea know what he/she is representing by wearing these clothes, what else would you call it?
> 
> I have a simple question. Are you against the idea that each human being has the right to choose his/her religion by himself or herself?



No , I'm not against it .

I think it depends on families and the way they want to raise their children . Tenets of morality and educating is different around the world and I think judging them is not a good idea .

If I get married and have children I myself prefer to raise them with Islamic / Iranian culture tenets as long as they are mature enough to decide whatever they want and I'll respect their choice .


----------



## Surenas

Those kids are messed up due to religious indoctrination. Child abuse. Nothing more, nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiarash

Ahriman said:


> @Kiarash Shoma Karkas Military.ir hasti?


نه برادر من کیارش انجمن های مرکزی ام ...تو میلیتاری هم عضوم ولی پست نمی کنم زیاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> No , I'm not against it .
> 
> I think it depends on families and the way they want to raise their children . Tenets of morality and educating is different around the world and I think judging them is not a good idea .
> 
> If I get married and have children I myself prefer to raise them with Islamic / Iranian culture tenets as long as they are mature enough to decide whatever they want and I'll respect their choice .


In a civilized country, this would be considered child abuse and child protective services could be called in to investigate.

At the very least, this is immoral. A child's mind is pure and innocent and destroying it with religious indoctrination is pure evil.



Surenas said:


> Those kids are messed up due to religious indoctrination. Child abuse. Nothing more, nothing less.


Some of these 3rd worlders don't get it and won't get it.

They've grown up with "seda-sima," public authorities (schools for example) and probably their own relatives indoctrinating them with extremist ideologies that would be deemed acceptable within the frameworks of a theocratic *** backward dictatorship such as Iran or saudi arabia. That's why he thinks this is beautiful and doesn't see it as what it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> A child's mind is pure and innocent and destroying it with religious indoctrination is pure evil



Tell us about atheistic indoctrination. I kinda remember you were being brought up by a communist dad.
I hope that doesn't offend by the way .


----------



## Azizam

Full Moon said:


> Tell us about atheistic indoctrination. I kinda remember you were being brought up by a communist dad.
> I hope that doesn't offend by the way .


I remember you once praised a friend of yours for enjoying a prostitute in Dubai. How does that fit into your ultra pure religious lifestyle or are you not religious?

Just a question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Azizam said:


> I remember you once praised a friend of yours for enjoying a prostitute in Dubai. How does that fit into your ultra pure religious lifestyle or are you not religious?
> 
> Just a question.



I am not overly religious to begin with, and describing an action doesn't mean an approval of it as I hate prostitution. Our friend Abii talked very disapprovingly about religious indoctrination. This kinda indicated some advantage he _may_ have experienced with non-relegious upbringing and I asked him to elaborate a little about it.


----------



## Doritos11

Full Moon said:


> Tell us about atheistic indoctrination. I kinda remember you were being brought up by a communist dad.
> I hope that doesn't offend by the way .



This forum has ~8 Saudis, till now all of you are obsessed with Iran except one who's not visiting such threads, I need explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

Full Moon said:


> Tell us about atheistic indoctrination. I kinda remember you were being brought up by a communist dad.
> I hope that doesn't offend by the way .


I never knew about his political background until I was an adult. He never once mentioned it to me nor the topic of religion ever came up in our family. If anything, he always tells me to cool down and respect people more (I tend to speak my mind in social gatherings and I insist on keeping our social circle free of religious village idiots). My dad doesn't agree with that and has never even shared his ideas with me one on one. 

That's how it should be. Children need to grow up and decide on their own. Forcing an innocent and pure child, that doesn't have a developed brain even, to adopt a specific ideology is nothing short of child abuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Evolution Education in Muslim States: Iran and Saudi Arabia Compared
Evolution Education in Muslim States: Iran and Saudi Arabia Compared | Elise Burton - Academia.edu

Interesting analysis. Haven't read the whole thing yet. The mullah hypocrisy is quite interesting. On page 29 it says that Iran's education system is more open minded about evolution than secular states such as Turkey or Israel! Our education system is quite advanced by regional standards and is farrrrrr better than that of Saudi (Saudi is relevant here b/c Iran and saudi are the only two theocratic dictatorships in the world and both are Islamic dictatorships). There are of course two conclusions that could be made about this:

1) Iranians are of course extremely open minded compared to arabs as a whole and even a theocratic mullah dictatorship can't disturb the general way of thinking of an Iranian individual; and

2) The mullahs actually favor a more liberal education system b/c they understand the benefits that it brings. They understand that the modern world is run by scientists, engineers and logical beings. Of course, all these groups are the antithesis of everything the mullahs represent. The mullahs try day and night to create a society that looks like 6th century arabia on the surface, but underneath this fallacy and facade lies an understanding that they cannot run a society that's based on a book written thousands of years ago which talks about sky gods and magical beings. They understand how the modern world works, but they want the best of both worlds. They also realize that in a modern society, there's separation of "church and state," and that their role as clergy would be limited to the 4 corners of the local mosque. The other side of our education system is actually a great example of this. On one hand we learn about the scientific theories that have shaped the modern world and helped us understand the world that we live in, and on the other we're forced to learn about their 12 imams in Quran/religion classes and take arabic in school. 

In a way, this is a very logical way to run a country if you happen to be an akhoond (mullah). If you're not an akhoond though (that would be the other 99.99% of the society), than you're pretty much fucked, so tough luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> In a civilized country, this would be considered child abuse and child protective services could be called in to investigate.



What is the definition of a civilized country ?

who created this word " Civilized country " , What are the Selection criterias to name a country civilized and the other uncivilized ?

Every family uses a tenet of morality to raise it's children and educate them and I don't call it abuse as long as parents respect their children's' choices when they're mature enough to decide .



> At the very least, this is immoral. A child's mind is pure and innocent and destroying it with religious indoctrination is pure evil.



First of all , No one cares about a child more than his parents .

Mentioning the fact that indoctrination is something , Using a tenet to raise him is something else , Children are not like carrots to grow easily , They need to be taken care of , they need to be educated and people always try to use the best way to raise them .



> Some of these 3rd worlders don't get it and won't get it.
> 
> They've grown up with "seda-sima," public authorities (schools for example) and probably their own relatives indoctrinating them with extremist ideologies that would be deemed acceptable within the frameworks of a theocratic *** backward dictatorship such as Iran or saudi arabia. That's why he thinks this is beautiful and doesn't see it as what it is.



Mr 1st worlder , These 1st world , 2nd world and third world terms were used during cold war in 70s - 80s .

You either didn't get my point or don't want to get that .


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> What is the definition of a civilized country ?
> 
> who created this word " Civilized country " , What are the Selection criterias to name a country civilized and the other uncivilized ?
> 
> Every family uses a tenet of morality to raise it's children and educate them and I don't call it abuse as long as parents respect their children's' choices when they're mature enough to decide .
> 
> 
> 
> First of all , No one cares about a child more than his parents .
> 
> Mentioning the fact that indoctrination is something , Using a tenet to raise him is something else , Children are not like carrots to grow easily , They need to be taken care of , they need to be educated and people always try to use the best way to raise them .
> 
> 
> 
> Mr 1st worlder , These 1st world , 2nd world and third world terms were used during cold war in 70s - 80s .
> 
> You either didn't get my point or don't want to get that .



I'm not going to debate with a mullah apologist who can't even be straight with himself. You're clearly conflicted about the country you live in. On one hand you see all that's wrong with Iran. On the other hand you're constantly justifying for the people that are responsible for all of these wrongs. 

Everything you said is just irrelevant reactions in response to my post. You never try to see the bigger picture. Instead, you try to argue individual points in order to find a way to justify all the nasty things that happen in Iran. 

I'm just going to quote a part of your post to show you that you didn't think about your response thoroughly. You just decided to quickly find a way to justify things. 



> Every family uses a tenet of morality to raise it's children and educate them and I don't call it abuse as long as parents respect their children's' choices when they're mature enough to decide .
> 
> First of all , No one cares about a child more than his parents .
> 
> Mentioning the fact that indoctrination is something , Using a tenet to raise him is something else , Children are not like carrots to grow easily , They need to be taken care of , they need to be educated and people always try to use the best way to raise them .



In that case, a nazi family that raises a child to hate blacks, jews and muslims is right as well. Of course, according to you they know best and they care about their child more than anyone. The best way they know is to raise them with a set of ideas they learned from their parents. These sets of ideas are clearly wrong and child protective services in any civilized society can, must and will get involved.


----------



## Abii




----------



## DarkPrince

Azizam said:


> I remember you once praised a friend of yours for enjoying a prostitute in Dubai. How does that fit into your ultra pure religious lifestyle or are you not religious?
> 
> Just a question.



prostitution is sad. but its a mans world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

looooooooooooool


----------



## New

@*Abii* , @S00R3NA
Please don't give me more proves of you being dumb by entering into such dumb discussions,
I am not a fan of wearing scarf on a child, as much as I know those pics are just some fun moments taking photographed, but please stop these kinda BS discussions. If wearing a scarf on a child is called abuse in form of ideological imposition then the same goes for not wearing a scarf because that one is either called an ideology as much as I know.
Continuing this stream of BS leads to the conclusion that Who the hell are we to put any kinda of clothing on a pure child because I have seen some totally nude tribes in the jungles of Africa who believe that wearing any kind of clothing is a sign of dogmatism.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> I'm not going to debate with a mullah apologist.



Calm down my friend , we're not in war , just discussing although I respect your view no matter what you think about me and my opinions .

I'm not a mullah apologist but I respect them knowing the fact there are good and bad people in every group and mullahs are not exception in this matter .



> who can't even be straight with himself. You're clearly conflicted about the country you live in. On one hand you see all that's wrong with Iran. On the other hand you're constantly justifying for the people that are responsible for all of these wrongs.



Why do you think I'm not straight with myself ?

I've always supported advantages and opposed the disadvantages here and never tried to justify wrongs and that's why I neither agree with pro IR members nor the opponents in this forum .

But what you're calling wrong and abuse ( using Islamic tenets to educate children ) is another issue that depends on people , where they are from and what they believe and I'm sure discussing about this will lead us to nowhere .



> Everything you said is just irrelevant reactions in response to my post. You never try to see the bigger picture. Instead, you try to argue individual points in order to find a way to justify all the nasty things that happen in Iran.



irrelevant reactions ? show me that please .

What is the bigger picture ? All I'm saying is that , You need a proper way to raise and educate children which depends on the way you think , where you live and what you believe . I'm myself against forcing children to be religious and indoctrination and have always disagreed with the ones do that but that's totally different from using Islamic or any other sort of tenets to raise them and then giving them space to choose what they want .



> In that case, a nazi family that raises a child to hate blacks, jews and muslims is right as well. Of course, according to you they know best and they care about their child more than anyone. The best way they know is to raise them with a set of ideas they learned from their parents. These sets of ideas are clearly wrong and child protective services in any civilized society can, must and will get involved.



You clearly didn't read my comment dear Abii ,

This is my comment :

" Every family uses a tenet of morality to raise it's children and educate them and *I don't call it abuse as long as parents respect their children's' choices when they're mature enough to decide .*"


----------



## Ahriman

Full Moon said:


> Tell us about atheistic indoctrination. I kinda remember you were being brought up by a communist dad.
> I hope that doesn't offend by the way .



Atheists often show more humanity than religious people. And why not use the brain? Its there for a reason, right?






What the ****?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Ahriman said:


> What the ****?


Japan is a very messed up society. It's beyond backward. I don't know if you're subscribed to the TYT channel, but they've done a few reports on Japan recently. Search Japan on their channel and watch them. 

The more you read about their society and how dysfunctional they are as individuals, the more you'll despise the country. They're like robots pretty much. As a collective, they make things work pretty flawlessly. As individuals though, they're pretty much dead.

The Young Turks - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Abii said:


> Japan is a very messed up society. It's beyond backward. I don't know if you're subscribed to the TYT channel, but they've done a few reports on Japan recently. Search Japan on their channel and watch them.
> 
> The more you read about their society and how dysfunctional they are as individuals, the more you'll despise the country. They're like robots pretty much. As a collective, they make things work pretty flawlessly. As individuals though, they're pretty much dead.



I have experienced Japan first-hand, but to my experience they were very normal and friendly people (!!!), it was strange to me, I didn't expect that. 

I would recommend you to watch some of the vice documentaries on Japan, if you haven't already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ahriman said:


> I have experienced Japan first-hand, but to my experience they were very normal and friendly people (!!!), it was strange to me, I didn't expect that.
> 
> I would recommend you to watch some of the vice documentaries on Japan, if you haven't already.


You've been there?

Yeah I've seen a couple. I watched the one about the suicide park where they go to kill themselves and also the cannibal dude. Another one I watched was about the rise of extremely violent crimes by young children (it wasn't done by Vice though).

I became interested in Japan when I was growing up in Vancouver. They were completely different from all of the other East Asians. While the Koreans and Chinese were loud and friendly, these guys were like walking zombies. Their women are even worse! I always hated being around them. Then came all the documentaries and the things I heard about them from my Korean and Chinese friends.

There was this video on You Tube about the infamous used pantie vending machines of Japan! That was quite disturbing. Even worse is that they belong to teen age school girls!!!!!!! Japan is fucked.

Edit:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> من کلا با تاریخ ساختن مخالفم، عرب و عجمش هم برام هیچ فرقی نداره
> 
> 
> اولا در کنار نیست، در بین دو اثر تاریخی هست که البته ده ها کیلومتر با هم فاصله دارن
> ودر ضمن نگفتی ساختن یه همچین اثر توریستی در کنار آثار پیش از اسلام چه ضرری داره؟
> اتفاقا ساختن همچین مجموعه ای در کنار آثار اسلامی دوباره کاری هست، جامعه هدف این مجموعه توریستی دقیقا توریستهای آثار قبل از اسلام هست


قرار بود مصلی تبریز هم *کنار *ارگ تبریز ساخته بشه البته قبل از اینکه تی ان تی زیر میراث ملی ایران بزارن


> این ارگ یکی از بلندترین دیوارهای تاریخی کشور و نماد شهر تبریز است.
> در محوطهٔ ارگ، آثار تاریخی ارزشمندی همچون «مدرسهٔ نجات» که به‌عنوان یکی از نخستین مدارس ایران به‌شمار می‌رفت و نیز «سالن تئاتر شیر و خورشید» قرار داشت که پس از شروع برنامهٔ تخریب و تبدیل ارگ تبریز به مصلای بزرگ تبریز از سال ۱۳۶۰ و در زمان امامت جمعهٔ آیت‌الله ملکوتی، بخش اعظمی از ارگ توسط جهاد سازندگی با *بولدوزر* و مواد منفجره ویران شده‌است.[۲]
> 
> ارگ تبریز و محوطهٔ باستانی آن در ۱۵ دی ۱۳۱۰ خورشیدی به شمارهٔ ۱۷۰ در فهرست آثار ملی ایران به‌ثبت رسیده‌است و نقشهٔ حریم استحفاظی قانونی و ظوابط حفاظتی آن در نشست ۲۹ خرداد ۱۳۵۷شورای حفاظت آثار تاریخی ادارهٔ کل حفاظت آثار تاریخی مشخص و مورد تأیید اعضا قرار گرفته‌است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@Abii @Ahriman 

TYT and Vice are my two favorite Youtube Channels. 

And for Japanese, i would say they are more open with their desires, in west and general in the world there is a social codex where many things are not accepted but in Japan nobody cares about what others do.

In the end i dont think that there are more weirdos in Japan than somewhere else, they just dont hide it so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> @Abii @Ahriman
> 
> TYT and Vice are my two favorite Youtube Channels.
> 
> And for Japanese, i would say they are more open with their desires, in west and general in the world there is a social codex where many things are not accepted but in Japan nobody cares about what others do.
> 
> In the end i dont think that there are more weirdos in Japan than somewhere else, they just dont hide it so much.


On the surface it seems like they're more open. But do some research about their society at the micro level and you'll see that it's more closed off than a muslim country. 

There was a survey done among young Japanese males and females and the results were shocking. A quarter of all the males and half of all the females surveyed said they have no desire whatsoever to engage in an intimate relationship with another human!! They have a huge problem with young people literally not having sex, married or unmarried!! It's an uber patriarchal society. They work like dogs, and I don't mean that as an insult. Outside of their jobs, they have no identity as human beings it seems. 

I have no love for Japanese culture.

@Ahriman 
you should also watch the rape of nanking

That documentary is extremely disturbing though so heads up. After watching that I was seriously disturbed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> you can add the incest rate in japan.


Didn't know about this one.

lol wow

Mother/Son incest in the news
Kinshinsokan posted on Mar 08, 2008 | views: 53483 | Tags: Negitive Incest, mother, son, incest, bestiality, prostitution
*From: Journal of Psychohistory, Vol 34(3), Win 2007. pp. 178-207*

The sexual abuse of children in contemporary Japanese families

Japanese society is inundated with fantasies of incest..., yet information on the sexual abuse of children in the home is scarce. "at the start of the 2000s," Japanese law "[did] not recognize incest (kinshin sokan) as a crime...unless rape or indecent assault ha[d] taken place (a difficult thing to prove) and the victim [was] prepared to press charges (which is very hard for them to do)." Thus, it would appear that "consensual" incest, ... was sanctioned by the legal system. Furthermore...Japanese law stood mute regarding sexual activity with boys.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> pantie vending machines of Japan


what is wrong with that?
isn't it a machine vending panties automatically?
I can't see the point here.
In fact I'd rather prefer it over a pantie vending human.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> once i was talking to my friend's father who stayed in japan for 2 years about how good Japan is but he told me things... i just felt sick.



I read a book ( named I've come from Japan ) , written by an Iranian who spent 8 years of his life working in Japan ( After Iran Iraq war that people went there to work ) . If you find that book and read it , You'll get more info about them .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> what is wrong with that?
> isn't it a machine vending panties automatically?
> I can't see the point here.
> In fact I'd rather prefer it over a pantie vending human.


It's not selling new underwear. It's selling used underwear, that's the point. They're actual used underwear and most of the time they're stained with bodily fluids.

Edit: it's a sexual thing. Japanese men have a lot of weird fetishes and a lot of them involve young school girls. The used pantie thing is another one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> I read a book ( named I've come from Japan ) , written by an Iranian who spent 8 years of his life working in Japan ( After Iran Iraq war that people went there to work ) . If you find that book and read it , You'll get more info about them .


found it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> found it


Do you have a link?


----------



## New

Abii said:


> It's not selling new underwear. It's selling used underwear, that's the point. They're actual used underwear and most of the time they're stained with bodily fluids.
> 
> Edit: it's a sexual thing. Japanese men have a lot of weird fetishes and a lot of them involve young school girls. The used pantie thing is another one.


What the hell !!!


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> Do you have a link?


its an order link, i think its not going to work for canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> What the hell !!!


what the hell indeed. You don't know half of it btw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> what the hell indeed. You don't know half of it btw


weird,
I think this very half is enough.
I think I am gonna explore Japanese for a while.


----------



## xenon54 out

Islam shall be the winner said:


> In fact I'd rather prefer it over a pantie vending human.






Abii said:


> It's not selling new underwear. It's selling used underwear, that's the point. They're actual used underwear and most of the time they're stained with bodily fluids.
> 
> Edit: it's a sexual thing. Japanese men have a lot of weird fetishes and a lot of them involve young school girls. The used pantie thing is another one.


Are you sure these Panties are used by School girls?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

xenon54 said:


> Are you sure these Panties are used by School girls?



thanks for the vid, bro... almost had a milky keyboard and monitor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> قرار بود مصلی تبریز هم *کنار *ارگ تبریز ساخته بشه البته قبل از اینکه تی ان تی زیر میراث ملی ایران بزارن


هر اراجیفی رو که توی اینترنت گذاشتن باور نکن مخصوصا اگر مثل این مورد منبع نداشته باشه
تصویر زیر ارگ تبریزهست اون زمانی که هنوز تبریزی دورش نبود و توسط دولت به عنوان انبار غله استفاده میشده




اینم همون ارگ بعد از تخریب به قول شما با تی ان تی





میدونی تی ان تی چی هست؟ آخه خراب کردن یه دیوار آجری تی ان تی میخواد؟ میدونی اگر وسط یه دیوار آجری مواد منفجره کار بذاری ترکش آجرش تا چند صد متر پخش میشه؟
این هم متن اصلی خبر که ویکیپدیا سانسور و تحریفش کرده:


> مسجد ارك عليشاه در مركز شهر تبريز از جمله جاذبه‌هاي گردشگري زيباي اين كلان‌شهر است كه مرمت آن در دو دهه گذشته به دليل مسايل حاشيه‌اي ، پيشرفتي نداشته است.
> در محوطه مسجد ارك عليشاه،آثار تاريخي ارزشمندي چون مدرسه‌نجات به عنوان يكي از اولين مدارس كشور و سالن تئاتر كم‌نظيري قرار داشت كه در اوايل پيروزي انقلاب اسلامي براي ساخت مصلاي امام (ره) تبريز تخريب شد.
> در سال‌هاي اخير مصلاي زيبايي با گنجايش حدود 25 هزار نفر نمازگزار با استفاده از معماري اسلامي در بخشي از محوطه بناي تاريخي ارك عليشاه ساخته شد
> مسجد تاج‌الدين عليشاه معروف به ارك تبريز در فاصله سال‌هاي 716-724 هجری قمری به وسیله تاج الدین علیشاه وزیر الجايتو و ابوسعيد بهادرخان آخرين حكمران ايلخاني ساخته شد
> قسمت جنوبي اين بناي رفيع داراي طاق بزرگي بوده است كه ظاهرا به دليل فرونشستن پي و تعجيل در اتمام ساخت آن ، شكسته و فرو ريخته است.
> قسمتي كه‌اكنون در وسط سه دويار بلند شرقي ، جنوبي و غربي به شكل ايوان چشم مي‌خورد، قسمت مسقف مسجد عليشاه بوده است.
> براساس نوشته‌هاي مورخان ، ايوان مسجد تاج‌الدين عليشاه از ايوان طاق كسري ، بزرگ‌تر است.
> قسمت اعظم مصالح ساختماني فرو ريخته بناي رفيع ارك عليشاه در زمان‌هاي مختلف به ويژه هنگام بناي قلعه ربع رشيدي در زمان صفويه و نيز قاجاريه به عنوان انبار غلات و مهمات مورد استفاده قرار گرفته است.
> مسجد تاج‌الدين عليشاه در زمان ساخت ، مسجد جامع شهر و مزين به كاشي، ازاره سنگي، ستون مرمري و كتيبه و گچبري بوده و بعدها رو به ويراني گذاشته و متروك شده است.
> در دوران قاجاريه ، صحن و محل زاويه و مدرسه عليشاه تبديل به انبار غله و مخزن مهمات قشون شده ، حصاري دور آن كشيده شده و به نام ارك مشهور شده است.
> در بلواهاي تبريز و انقلاب مشروطيت هم ، بناهاي اطراف ارك مخزن مهمات قشون دولتي بوده و يكي از سنگرهاي مسلط لشكريان دولتي بر شهر محسوب مي‌شد كه به دست مشروطه‌خواهان برافتاد.
> در حوادث بعدي نيز تبريز چند باراز فراز ارك گلوله‌باران شده و در اوايل حكومت رضاشاه مستبد با نام " باغ ملي " به صورت گردشگاه عموم درآمد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> هر اراجیفی رو که توی اینترنت گذاشتن باور نکن مخصوصا اگر مثل این مورد منبع نداشته باشه
> تصویر زیر ارگ تبریزهست اون زمانی که هنوز تبریزی دورش نبود و توسط دولت به عنوان انبار غله استفاده میشده
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم همون ارگ بعد از تخریب به قول شما با تی ان تی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> میدونی تی ان تی چی هست؟ آخه خراب کردن یه دیوار آجری تی ان تی میخواد؟ میدونی اگر وسط یه دیوار آجری مواد منفجره کار بذاری ترکش آجرش تا چند صد متر پخش میشه؟
> این هم بخش سانسور و تحریف شده خبر اصلی:





تو ویکی پدیا ذکر شده که از مواد منفجره استفاده شده
اون هم مسجد علیشاه هستش اونم تازه قسمتیش، پشت مسجد تخریب شده
مسجد علیشاه جزوی از ارگ تبریز هستش مدرسه نجات و تالار شیر خورشید کلا ویران شده
من نمیدونم مقامات دولت اومدن وگفتن که ما اشتباه کردیم حالا شما قبول نمیکنی نکن



> البته از سال ۸۷ قرار بر این شد که فضای ارگ علیشاهی باز شود و در اختیار عموم قرار گیرد و اعتراض مردم به ساخته شدن مصلی در حریم این نماد قدیمی شهر خوابانده شد ولی تصاویر سال ۹۱ حاکی از چیز دیگری است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _حمله ی مصلی به ارگ!_
> 
> این تصویر ماهواره ایست!
> 
> 
> 
> _بدون شرح!_
> 
> اگر این سوال پیش آمد که این ارگ به عنوان نماد قدیمی شهر، ثبت تاریخی شده است و حریم آن طبق قانون مشخص است، پس چرا مسئولان قانون شکنی می کنند؟ و چرا کاری می کنند که بدگویی و ناسزای مردم را موجب شوند، فراموش نکنید که اینجا ایران است!




این هم نمای هوایی که کاملا مشخصه بیش از %90 بنا تخریب شده
محدوده ارگ قدیم که امروزه آنرا تخریب کرده اند - شهر تبریز

مسجد علیشاه قبل و بعد از تخریب

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Abii said:


> You've been there?
> 
> Yeah I've seen a couple. I watched the one about the suicide park where they go to kill themselves and also the cannibal dude. Another one I watched was about the rise of extremely violent crimes by young children (it wasn't done by Vice though).
> 
> I became interested in Japan when I was growing up in Vancouver. They were completely different from all of the other East Asians. While the Koreans and Chinese were loud and friendly, these guys were like walking zombies. Their women are even worse! I always hated being around them. Then came all the documentaries and the things I heard about them from my Korean and Chinese friends.
> 
> There was this video on You Tube about the infamous used pantie vending machines of Japan! That was quite disturbing. Even worse is that they belong to teen age school girls!!!!!!! Japan is fucked.
> 
> Edit:



Yeah, I have had been there, for a very short period. I knew that Japanese in general only care about their careers and that's one of the reasons that their population is declining, but just to share my own experience, on my way to Japan (I was passing through) I was sitting beside a very friendly Japanese man, who was coming back from Ohio, he was very friendly, he started the conversation himself (talked about basically everything, from apartment prices in Tokyo, to corruption, Yakuza, etc..) he talked to me about 4 hour of the flight, once I arrived in Narita I had about 1 day until my next flight. So I just used the opportunity to go around the city. As you know, 1 day is not enough to get to know the culture of a country (you have to talk to more people), but from the looks of it, I didn't notice anything too unusual? (Beside inordinate number of vending machines everywhere, they had vending machines for everything!) And hell, the city was extremely clean, I didn't see sign of any traffic congestion either!

The only thing that actually bothered me, was unfamiliarity of Japanese people with the English language, I really had trouble communicating with them. Some of them really tried to communicate with me, but in the end, I couldn't understand anything!



Abii said:


> Mother/Son incest in the news



Okay, that explains the Japanese ****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ahriman said:


> Mother/Son incest in the news





Ahriman said:


> Okay, that explains the Japanese ****

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahriman

This forum has become so slow. Is it me only?


----------



## Ahriman

Hahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Too damn cold over here to light up the barbecue, so I experienced a little bit with the oven.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gilamard

Surenas said:


> Too damn cold over here to light up the barbecue, so I experienced a little bit with the oven.



Damet garm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

Gilamard said:


> Damet garm



No man, feresh garm



Surenas said:


> Too damn cold over here to light up the barbecue, so I experienced a little bit with the oven.



What are the handles of your sikh made of, since they can handle the heat?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Surenas said:


> Too damn cold over here to light up the barbecue, so I experienced a little bit with the oven.



What spices you added in that. Looks very similar to chicken tikka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Esfand said:


> What are the handles of your sikh made of, since they can handle the heat?



I am not sure about what it is made of. I normally use other sikhs for the barbecue. But they handled the oven, so I am satisfied. 



INDIC said:


> What spices you added in that. Looks very similar to chicken tikka.



I normally use a little bit saffran, salt, white pepper, chili flakes, turmeric, ginger, lemon (half) and olive oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Too damn cold over here to light up the barbecue, so I experienced a little bit with the oven.



Iranians and their big manly bellies 

Onion is weird dude .  people usually serve fresh onion with these foods . 

Hey Surenas , Do people drink doogh ( yoghourt drink ) outside Iran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

S00R3NA said:


> Hey Surenas , Do people drink doogh ( yoghourt drink ) outside Iran ?



You haven't been to LA, have you?


----------



## Surenas

S00R3NA said:


> Iranians and their big manly bellies
> 
> Onion is weird dude .  people usually serve fresh onion with these foods .
> 
> Hey Surenas , Do people drink doogh ( yoghourt drink ) outside Iran ?



Hehe indeed.

Yes, I serve it sometimes with fresh unions as well, but this time I tried them in the oven. But I am not satisfied about the result; too limp and soggy due to the juice. I like the unions and tomatoes more if they are more steady.

Yes, people drink doogh outside Iran. I on the other hand not too often.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

But nothing beats BBQ of course. The same dish I prepared on the BBQ two weeks ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> But nothing beats BBQ of course. The same dish I prepared on the BBQ two weeks ago. /quote]



Why only chicken? No beef?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Esfand said:


> Why only chicken? No beef?!



1) Chicken is much easier to prepare. 
2) Chicken has less fat than beef. I am working on my body right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ahriman said:


> Yeah, I have had been there, for a very short period. I knew that Japanese in general only care about their careers and that's one of the reasons that their population is declining, but just to share my own experience, on my way to Japan (I was passing through) I was sitting beside a very friendly Japanese man, who was coming back from Ohio, he was very friendly, he started the conversation himself (talked about basically everything, from apartment prices in Tokyo, to corruption, Yakuza, etc..) he talked to me about 4 hour of the flight, once I arrived in Narita I had about 1 day until my next flight. So I just used the opportunity to go around the city. As you know, 1 day is not enough to get to know the culture of a country (you have to talk to more people), but from the looks of it, I didn't notice anything too unusual? (Beside inordinate number of vending machines everywhere, they had vending machines for everything!) And hell, the city was extremely clean, I didn't see sign of any traffic congestion either!
> 
> The only thing that actually bothered me, was unfamiliarity of Japanese people with the English language, I really had trouble communicating with them. Some of them really tried to communicate with me, but in the end, I couldn't understand anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that explains the Japanese ****


Thanks for the input. Maybe one day I'll go to Japan to experience it first hand. First I have to go to China though. I love Chinese people as much as I can't stand the Japanese.



S00R3NA said:


> Iranians and their big manly bellies
> 
> Onion is weird dude .  people usually serve fresh onion with these foods .
> 
> Hey Surenas , Do people drink doogh ( yoghourt drink ) outside Iran ?


A lot of Asian countries and Eastern Europeans drink it. South Asians (Pakistanis and Indians) do it a bit differently and mix it with mango (It's called lassi). Eastern Europeans, Turks etc... have the exact same version as us. 

There's a company called Arvand here (based out of Vancouver) and they produce all sorts of dairy products exactly the same way you'd find in Iran (doogh, high fat yogurt, cheese etc...). I knew this Bulgarian guy that used to buy Arvand doogh all the time. 

I've also seen an East Asian variation in Chinese super markets here. Although It probably tastes different so I didn't try it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Surenas said:


> But nothing beats BBQ of course. The same dish I prepared on the BBQ two weeks ago.


Seems you have great fun there.
cool.


----------



## Abii

@Surenas

Don't be a pussy man, hit that BBQ up. A few weeks ago I used my BBQ in -16 weather lmao. I literally had nothing in my fridge except some defrosted meat and I thought **** it.

P.S. Every single male that moves out must buy 2 things immediately: a frying pan and a BBQ. Fried eggs have saved me from hunger countless times. The BBQ is a lifesaver too.

My favorite thing to BBQ is fish with skin still attached. Throw the fish in a lemon juice/olive oil mixture and let it soak for a while. Warm up your BBQ on the highest setting it'll go and leave it hot. Throw the fish on the BBQ for 4 mins (no skin side first), then turn it on the skin side for 2 mins. Use a metal spatula to take it off and the skin will literally just fall off.

As I'm BBQing the fish, I keep throwing the olive oil/lemon juice mixture on it so it doesn't dry up.

P.S. throw 2 cups of rice in the rice cooker and add a fist load of shevid (dry dill) on top. Serve that with the fish. I swear, it's like your mom made it. Can't wait till summer so I can use my BBQ every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> تو ویکی پدیا ذکر شده که از مواد منفجره استفاده شده
> اون هم مسجد علیشاه هستش اونم تازه قسمتیش، پشت مسجد تخریب شده
> مسجد علیشاه جزوی از ارگ تبریز هستش مدرسه نجات و تالار شیر خورشید کلا ویران شده
> من نمیدونم مقامات دولت اومدن وگفتن که ما اشتباه کردیم حالا شما قبول نمیکنی نکن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> این هم نمای هوایی که کاملا مشخصه بیش از %90 بنا تخریب شده
> محدوده ارگ قدیم که امروزه آنرا تخریب کرده اند - شهر تبریز
> 
> مسجد علیشاه قبل و بعد از تخریب
> View attachment 14490
> 
> View attachment 14492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14493
> 
> View attachment 14494


شما داری دوتا موضوع مختلف رو با هم قاطی میکنی. یکی آثار باستانی مسجد علیجاه که بهش میگین ارگ و دیگری مدزسه و تئاتر شهر که در سال 1307 ساخته شده بودن
اونچه که به مردم نشون میدید و بهش میگید ارگ و تنها دلیل مهم بودن این اثر هم هست فقط باقیمانده مسجد علیجاه هست که تنها به دلیل دیوارچینی دولت به دور این مسجد عنوان ارگ روش افتاده.
میگی توی ویکیپدیا نوشته که از مواد منفجره استفاده شده، ولی چیزی که چک نکردی منبع اون هست، ارجاع شماره 2 که منبع این قسمت هست وجود نداره و اونچه که من پست کردم نسخه اصلی خبر با عنوان "تبدیل محوطه ارک جدید علیشاه تبریز به پارک یک فصل کاری زمان نیاز دارد" بود که توی ویکی تحریف و سانسور شده




و اونچه که من در این تصویر میبینم قسمت پشتی مسجد از قبل ویران شده


----------



## Abii

@mohsen
enghad kos nagoo dige baba 

cheghad arajif migi


----------



## New

@Surenas & @Abii & @others
Hey guys, you seem to have found some interesting ways to fill up the boring times.
Then I must say that I need some friendly help here too.
I have absolutely nothing to do at this very time, I hate cooking, and I am feeling deadly bored right now. My ultimate future plan is to participate in WC this summer but till then I guess I have nothing absolutely worthy of doing. hence I guess I need some advises if your are an expert (In my view you are having fun with your lives).
PS, please don't advise me reading books cause my daily schedule is overwhelmed with the shit till the point I am starting to hate it.
And no travel suggestion cause firstly I am not the man of travel and secondly I guess I have enough experiences over the past few years.
And lastly please do not enter male, female relations because I kinda suck in that department, beside the fact that I am not really a fan of that stuff (Don't take me wrong)
Also take into consideration that I am living in Iran right now so please wisely narrow your suggestions in order to fit the criteria's here.
Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> throw 2 cups of rice in the *rice cooker*



WTH is a rice cooker ????


----------



## Gilamard

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Surenas & @Abii & @others
> Hey guys, you seem to have found some interesting ways to fill up the boring times.
> Then I must say that I need some friendly help here too.
> I have absolutely nothing to do at this very time, I hate cooking, and I am feeling deadly bored right now. My ultimate future plan is to participate in WC this summer but till then I guess I have nothing absolutely worthy of doing. hence I guess I need some advises if your are an expert (In my view you are having fun with your lives).
> PS, please don't advise me reading books cause my daily schedule is overwhelmed with the shit till the point I am starting to hate it.
> And no travel suggestion cause firstly I am not the man of travel and secondly I guess I have enough experiences over the past few years.
> And lastly please do not enter male, female relations because I kinda suck in that department, beside the fact that I am not really a fan of that stuff (Don't take me wrong)
> Also take into consideration that I am living in Iran right now so please wisely narrow your suggestions in order to fit the criteria's here.
> Thanks in advance.



Hichi be zehnam nemirese be joz varzesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Esfand said:


> Why only chicken? No beef?!



Most kebabs are made of lamb not beef.


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Surenas & @Abii & @others
> Hey guys, you seem to have found some interesting ways to fill up the boring times.
> Then I must say that I need some friendly help here too.
> I have absolutely nothing to do at this very time, I hate cooking, and I am feeling deadly bored right now. My ultimate future plan is to participate in WC this summer but till then I guess I have nothing absolutely worthy of doing. hence I guess I need some advises if your are an expert (In my view you are having fun with your lives).
> PS, please don't advise me reading books cause my daily schedule is overwhelmed with the shit till the point I am starting to hate it.
> And no travel suggestion cause firstly I am not the man of travel and secondly I guess I have enough experiences over the past few years.
> And lastly please do not enter male, female relations because I kinda suck in that department, beside the fact that I am not really a fan of that stuff (Don't take me wrong)
> Also take into consideration that I am living in Iran right now so please wisely narrow your suggestions in order to fit the criteria's here.
> Thanks in advance.


I didn't grow up in Iran (I was 12 when we left) so I can't make it 100% Iran specific. The only thing I can say is to have a goal and try to reach it. Everything else is just secondary. I was miserable for a long time till I finally moved out of my parent's to another province in the country, got a job and started taking care of myself. For me, this has been a fantastic experience. Not being around my family and being completely out of my comfort zone has helped me a lot. 

My goal now is to make the same amount of money that I'm making now in half the time by the age of 30. This way I could take the winters off and travel. 

Young people here don't have time to be bored really. Unlike Iran, young people in the West move out in their early 20's, whether they're going to university or not. They support themselves and the whole struggle to find your way also teaches people everything they need to know about themselves.



Sinan said:


> WTH is a rice cooker ????


Seriously? Hopefully you're being sarcastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Gilamard said:


> Hichi be zehnam nemirese be joz varzesh


merci aziz,
ki hale varzesho dare haji,
albate gahi vaghti ba doostan ye estakhri mizanim amma man mamoolan toye sona va jacouzish mimoonam
but thanks,
you know I think this is not about me, it is about how the universe works. boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@Abii, thanks dude, 



Abii said:


> didn't grow up in Iran (I was 12 when we left) so I can't make it 100% Iran specific.


12 is quite an age, bro.
Living alone is what I am doing right now. at first it was a delicate experience living all alone but I am pretty sure now it is turning to be one of my headaches.
The problem is living alone is neither good enough to get along with nor it is that bad to ruin it with a life partner.
You know I am starting to believe that if you can't find a self invented goal in your life, it turns out to be deadly boring. and I have problem with that, not just because I have problems finding that goal but also because I have found the entire concept dumb.
But thanks dude, hope you a joyful life.


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> merci aziz,
> ki hale varzesho dare haji,
> albate gahi vaghti ba doostan ye estakhri mizanim amma man mamoolan toye sona va jacouzish mimoonam
> but thanks,
> you know I think this is not about me, it is about how the universe works. boring.


Iran is boring. 

Men become men when they start working and taking care of themselves and later on those around them. It's in our nature. In Iran, there are no jobs and no opportunity or requirement for young people to work. In the West, you can't graduate high school in some place until you have done some work. I was 15 when I got my first job. I think I had to complete a certain number of hours for a career course that we had in high school. 

By the time guys become adults here, they're already on their own, working or trying to find a full time career while making ends meet with a part time job. In Iran, everybody lives in their parent's house till they marry, nobody works unless you come from an extremely poor family or if you're on a farm, the government places severe restrictions on everything from movement, interactions and liberties in general etc... Of course life is boring. What's there to do? You go to university without a hope in hell in finding a well paying job at the end. The university itself is more like a boot camp then a place where young people go to learn and express themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Seriously? Hopefully you're being sarcastic.



Seiously dude... i have never heard of rice cooker... watched some videos now, still looking weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Abii, thanks dude,
> 
> 
> 12 is quite an age, bro.
> Living alone is what I am doing right now. at first it was a delicate experience living all alone but I am pretty sure now it is turning to be one of my headaches.
> The problem is living alone is neither good enough to get along with nor it is that bad to ruin it with a life partner.
> You know I am starting to believe that if you can't find a self invented goal in your life, it turns out to be deadly boring. and I have problem with that, not just because I have problems finding that goal but also because I have found the entire concept dumb.
> But thanks dude, hope you a joyful life.



Thanks. 

Iran is a place where hopes and dreams die. That's the worst thing about a dictatorship. Your only hope is to drop the whole "I'm a muslim" act and try to move to greener pastures.



Sinan said:


> Seiously dude... i have never heard of rice cooker... watched some videos now, still looking weird.


It's better to cook rice properly, but I neither have the energy nor the skills to do it, so rice cooker is it. It's actually very common in Iran and East Asia. I thought you guys would use it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Men become men when they start working and taking care of themselves and later on those around them. It's in our nature. In Iran, there are no jobs and no opportunity or requirement for young people to work. In the West, you can't graduate high school in some place until you have done some work. I was 15 when I got my first job. I think I had to complete a certain number of hours for a career course that we had in high school.
> By the time guys become adults here, they're already on their own, working or trying to find a full time career while making ends meet with a part time job. In Iran, everybody lives in their parent's house till they marry, nobody works unless you come from an extremely poor family or if you're on a farm, the government places severe restrictions on everything from movement, interactions and liberties in general etc... Of course life is boring. What's there to do? You go to university without a hope in hell in finding a well paying job at the end. The university itself is more like a boot camp then a place where young people go to learn and express themselves.


yey, you are absolutely right bro, university sucks, but thanks God I am no more involved in the shit.


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> It's better to cook rice properly, but I neither have the energy nor the skills to do it, so rice cooker is it. It's actually very common in Iran and East Asia. I thought you guys would use it too.



Actually, when i searched it in Turkish sites, i have seen that there is also rice cookers being sold in Turkey. But i have never seen it...........nor do i know someone who uses it. 

How should i put it, all the rice grains should not be sticked to each other. And must be cooked with chicken water (?) or butter. I can say we consume a lot of rice and we are very picky about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Actually, when i searched it in Turkish sites, i have seen that there is also rice cookers being sold in Turkey. But i have never seen it...........nor do i know someone who uses it.
> 
> How should i put it, all the rice grains should not be sticked to each other. And must be cooked with chicken water (?) or butter. I can say we consume a lot of rice and we are very picky about it.


Yeah our rice is exactly the same. 

We don't make it with chicken stock though. Although I'm sure there are families that use chicken stock, but it's not the norm. Most just use water. 

And we hate sticky rice as well. It has to be long grains and it shouldn't stick. I had a Chinese rice cooker and it was pretty crappy (it made sticky rice). It stopped working so I got an Iranian one. This one is much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BronzePlaque

Abii said:


> Chinese rice cooker and it was pretty crappy



For some reason that made me LOLed...Not a surprise tho 



Abii said:


> My favorite thing to BBQ is fish with skin still attached



Its really hard to BBQ fish...I dont know why but whenever i try to BBQ fish, fish skin always sticks to loophole and it ruins everything...So i stopped...You have any advice about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

BronzePlaque said:


> For some reason that made me LOLed...Not a surprise tho
> 
> 
> 
> *Its really hard to BBQ fish...I dont know why but whenever i try to BBQ fish, fish skin always sticks to loophole and it ruins everything...So i stopped...You have any advice about this?*


I've never had any problem at all. 

I think it's a combination of everything that I do when I BBQ fish. I soak it in olive oil/lemon juice so it absorbs the oil a bit. Then I dip a paper towel in olive oil and grease up the surface of the grill a bit (a lot of people use those oil sprays, even when the BBQ is on which I find retarded b/c it's an accident waiting to happen). I also make sure that the BBQ is literally as hot as it can get. Even for one small piece, I turn on all the burners on max. 

Also watch this video. He talks about the issue of fish sticking to the grill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Abii said:


> Thanks for the input. Maybe one day I'll go to Japan to experience it first hand. First I have to go to China though. I love Chinese people as much as I can't stand the Japanese.



I had lived in Hong Kong for 4 years (for education), Chinese are generally much more friendly compared to other Asians I have encountered with, but in general, Mainlanders are different than Hong Kongers, I would say Mainlanders are generally more friendly, but Hong Kongers were more sophisticated and educated compared to Mainlanders (at least in my experience). My experience with Koreans was also good, let me put it this way, Japanese and Koreans would prefer White guys/gals. So as long as you are White, or just look White, you are OK! (Possibly one the reasons that I was treated good was because I look White). My Black friends didn't always receive the same treatment I did.

@Abii Try Swedish Salmon.

@Abii This is the Japanese "Doogh"  You could find this all over East-Asia!


----------



## Abii

Ahriman said:


> I had lived in Hong Kong for 4 years (for education), Chinese are generally much more friendly compared to other Asians I have encountered with, but in general, Mainlanders are different than Hong Kongers, I would say Mainlanders are generally more friendly, but Hong Kongers were more sophisticated and educated compared to Mainlanders (at least in my experience). My experience with Koreans was also good, let me put it this way, Japanese and Koreans would prefer White guys/gals. So as long as you are White, or just look White, you are OK! (Possibly one the reasons that I was treated good was because I look White). My Black friends didn't always receive the same treatment I did.
> 
> @Abii Try Swedish Salmon.
> 
> @Abii This is the Japanese "Doogh"  You could find this all over East-Asia!


Damn, I'm jealous. Speak any Mandarin? Or Cantonese I guess (they speak Cantonese in Hong Kong if I remember correctly). I took a Mandarin class in university. I didn't survive for more than a month. The tones were too difficult for me and I gave up. 

My dad and brother went to China a couple of years ago. They asked me to go with them, but being the idiot that I was back then, I refused. I regret it a lot now. Some of my favorite dishes are Chinese beef noodle soups. I'd stuff my face day and night if I ever go there. 

Agree on the whole Korean white thing. They have that inferiority complex a little bit. Chinese people not so much. 

That picture actually made me remember that I've tried the drink. My brother bought some from T&T and I had a sip. I hated it, that's all I can remember. Before that I had seen it on the shelf many times, but I'd look at it and kind of think about buying it but then I'd put it down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Doritos11 said:


> This forum has ~8 Saudis, till now all of you are obsessed with Iran except one who's not visiting such threads, I need explanation.


This is a chill thread so let’s try to play by the rules. I think the word “obsession” is an overstatement. The reason Iran and the Mullahs get extra attention is pretty much self-explanatory. It is their militant, violent, sectarian flavored meddling in the neighboring countries around us. This has reached an intolerable level that justifies concern. 

And more importantly, when did we ever like or trust each other for anybody to be surprised?

Your obvious sensitivity towards Iran and Mullahs' criticism is pretty revealing and certainly does not need an explanation. Look what you did, you went statistical to confirm your worries and insecurity (8 Saudi members except one…etc.). I didn't even count how may Saudis are here.


----------



## New

Full Moon said:


> This is a chill thread so let’s try to play by the rules. I think the word “obsession” is an overstatement. The reason Iran and the Mullahs get extra attention is pretty much self-explanatory. It is their militant, violent, sectarian flavored meddling in the neighboring countries around us. This has reached an intolerable level that justifies concern.
> And more importantly, when did we ever like or trust each other for anybody to be surprised?
> Your obvious sensitivity towards Iran and Mullahs' criticism is pretty revealing and certainly does not need an explanation. Look what you did, you went statistical to confirm your worries and insecurity (8 Saudi members except one…etc.). I didn't even count how may Saudis are here.


you are not even half of a Tablet let alone full of the moon,
kidding,
Or maybe not,
you know I am starting to think maybe the answer of these accusations is not unique you know maybe we should switch our digital answering solution to a fuzzy one. but in either cases I am sure you can find some part of the answer within your territory.


----------



## Ahriman

The nutjob terrorist at 17:05 is saying that "Shiites are the only ones having pre-marital sex"  Terrorist nutbag, if he only knew that what the students sent abroad by his Saudi masters were doing, he would probably shoot himself in the anus 

This is very fucked up.

Moooooooooslims are a each other's throats again, they are fucking up Europe too! This is what I'm actually worried about! Mooslim infestation of Europe. Keep your shit in the middle-east.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

Abii said:


> Speak any Mandarin? Or Cantonese I guess (they speak Cantonese in Hong Kong if I remember correctly).



I can speak both Mandarin and Cantonese, but I can't read!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Full Moon said:


> This is a chill thread so let’s try to play by the rules. I think the word “obsession” is an overstatement. The reason Iran and the Mullahs get extra attention is pretty much self-explanatory. It is their militant, violent, sectarian flavored meddling in the neighboring countries around us. This has reached an intolerable level that justifies concern.
> 
> And more importantly, when did we ever like or trust each other for anybody to be surprised?
> 
> Your obvious sensitivity towards Iran and Mullahs' criticism is pretty revealing and certainly does not need an explanation. Look what you did, you went statistical to confirm your worries and insecurity (8 Saudi members except one…etc.). I didn't even count how may Saudis are here.



Counting active Saudis here is done in 1 second for your information at least for me, they’re all in the same section.
My problem is not sensitivity, but how obsessed you people are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Doritos11 said:


> Counting active Saudis here is done in 1 second for your information at least for me, they’re all in the same section.
> My problem is not sensitivity, but how obsessed you people are.



Are you aware that the Mullahs have assassinated over 182 former Iraqi pilots who participated in Iraq - Iran war? This is all happened after the U.S invasion. I am no longer sure whether this will please you or depress you - but either way you will find an old article on this through the link below.

Iranian Revenge on Iraqi Air Force Pilots - ABC News


----------



## Doritos11

Full Moon said:


> Are you aware that the Mullahs have assassinated over 182 former Iraqi pilots who participated in Iraq - Iran war? This is all happened after the U.S invasion. I am no longer sure whether this will please you or depress you - but either way you will find an old article on this through the link below.
> 
> Iranian Revenge on Iraqi Air Force Pilots - ABC News



So the enemy state must be nice to it’s enemies according to your logic, let’s end it to not ruin the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Doritos11 said:


> So the enemy state must be nice to it’s enemies according to your logic, let’s end it to not ruin the thread.



If we are talking logically, the enmity should end after the cease fire. But let's end the discussion now as it is no longer important after your confirmation.


----------



## nomi007

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=480129252096802


----------



## Serpentine

به نظرم عکس جالبی میاد، هرکسی یه برداشتی میتونه ازش بکنه..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Ahriman said:


> The nutjob terrorist at 17:05 is saying that "Shiites are the only ones having pre-martial sex"  Terrorist nutbag, if he only knew that what the students sent abroad by his Saudi masters were doing, he would probably shoot himself in the anus
> 
> This is very fucked up.
> 
> Moooooooooslims are a each other's throats again, they are fucking up Europe too! This is what I'm actually worried about! Mooslim infestation of Europe. Keep your shit in the middle-east.


Europe deserves it. They accept every scum bag from north africa and the Middle East. I don't understand why they don't fix their immigration laws. A lot of it has to do with close proximity to the shit hole regions of the world, but they can kick them out as soon as they get there. 

Half the time these terrorists get more freedom of movement and rights in Europe then they would in the shithole that they crawled out of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

I see many Persians wearing western clothes, can you guy post the pictures of traditional Iranian dress mainly those of Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ahriman said:


> I can speak both Mandarin and Cantonese, but I can't read!


Jeloussssssss

I had the opposite problem. Memorizing the characters wasn't much of an issue for me (of course I was doing it for only a month, but I was managing what was in front of me in that month), trying to pronounce the tones destroyed me in the end. We even had those nifty computer programs that tried to match your sound signature to a native person's sound signature. I sat in front of one of those for two hours and nothing. Could not get those damn tones.



INDIC said:


> I see many Persians wearing western clothes, can you guy post the pictures of traditional Iranian dress mainly those of Persians.


Many Asian countries stopped wearing traditional clothes in the cities at the turn of the 20th century (Iran, Turkey, Japan etc...). You won't find Iranians wearing traditional clothes unless you go to villages or the country side. 

I'll let others post pics.


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> Many Asian countries stopped wearing traditional clothes in the cities at the turn of the 20th century (Iran, Turkey, Japan etc...). You won't find Iranians wearing traditional clothes unless you go to villages or the country side.
> 
> I'll let others post pics.



I know it, I just wanted to see what kind of clothes Persians once wore. Can you tell me the names of clothings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

INDIC said:


> I know it, I just wanted to see what kind of clothes Persians once wore. Can you tell me the names of clothings.


I don't have enough knowledge on this. I do remember wearing Qashqai costumes to school one day for a special event (we were all required to wear these and I grew up in Shiraz, the heart of Persian Iran if we can call it that). I can't remember what the event was about. Qashqais were of course a Turkish tribe, not a Persian one, but they "settled" in the Pars province a few hundred years ago.

Today they're the only people that still wear traditional clothes, and to see that you have to go out in the country side. That's as far as my knowledge about this goes.

Edit: no that's not wrong. I just remembered about the Lors and a couple of other people in the province that also wear traditional clothes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Ahriman said:


> The nutjob terrorist at 17:05 is saying that "Shiites are the only ones having pre-martial sex"  Terrorist nutbag, if he only knew that what the students sent abroad by his Saudi masters were doing, he would probably shoot himself in the anus
> 
> This is very fucked up.
> 
> Moooooooooslims are a each other's throats again, they are fucking up Europe too! This is what I'm actually worried about! Mooslim infestation of Europe. Keep your shit in the middle-east.


are u not a muslim?


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ayush said:


> are u not a muslim?


No. 

Most liberal Iranians aren't muslim or don't consider themselves muslims I should say. 

Other muslim countries are different. In Iran, there are 3 opposing views:

1) Islam is an arab ideology and doesn't belong in the head of an Iranian (me, Ahriman, surenas, rmi5 etc...)

2) Islam belongs to everyone, and even though I don't believe in it that much, there's nothing wrong with it (Serpentine)

3) Islam is the only true religion, Islam 111111, etc... (soheil, mohsen etc...)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BCCItheGreat

Abii said:


> No.
> 
> Most liberal Iranians aren't muslim or don't consider themselves muslims I should say.
> 
> Other muslim countries are different. In Iran, there are 3 opposing views:
> 
> 1) Islam is an arab ideology and doesn't belong in the head of an Iranian (me, Ahriman, surenas, rmi5 etc...)
> 
> 2) Islam belongs to everyone, and even though I don't believe in it that much, there's nothing wrong with it (Serpentine)
> 
> 3) Islam is the only true religion, Islam 111111, etc... (soheil, mohsen etc...)


So you like persian origins?


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> No.
> 
> Most liberal Iranians aren't muslim or don't consider themselves muslims I should say.
> 
> Other muslim countries are different. In Iran, there are 3 opposing views:
> 
> 1) Islam is an arab ideology and doesn't belong in the head of an Iranian (me, Ahriman, surenas, rmi5 etc...)
> 
> 2) Islam belongs to everyone, and even though I don't believe in it that much, there's nothing wrong with it (Serpentine)
> 
> 3) Islam is the only true religion, Islam 111111, etc... (soheil, mohsen etc...)


Are there no liberal muslims like me in Iran?


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> I don't have enough knowledge on this. I do remember wearing Qashqai costumes to school one day for a special event (we were all required to wear these and I grew up in Shiraz, the heart of Persian Iran if we can call it that). I can't remember what the event was about. Qashqais were of course a Turkish tribe, not a Persian one, but they "settled" in the Pars province a few hundred years ago.
> 
> Today they're the only people that still wear traditional clothes, and to see that you have to go out in the country side. That's as far as my knowledge about this goes.
> 
> Edit: no that's not wrong. I just remembered about the Lors and a couple of other people in the province that also wear traditional clothes.



People in India wear Shalwar-Kameez or Kurta and sometime man wear sleeveless coat, although some of the names of these clothings seems Persian, till now I haven't seen their resemblances with any clothing outside India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Abii said:


> No.
> 
> Most liberal Iranians aren't muslim or don't consider themselves muslims I should say.
> 
> Other muslim countries are different. In Iran, there are 3 opposing views:
> 
> 1) Islam is an arab ideology and doesn't belong in the head of an Iranian (me, Ahriman, surenas, rmi5 etc...)


hmm..well,i see a similar trend in almost each and every part of the world with all religions.
in india,many people are becoming atheist hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Are there no liberal muslims like me in Iran?


lots. People like Serpentine. 

Without a strict Islamic state with a gun to their heads though, the majority of these people would turn out like me an Ahriman, where they would completely ditch Islam. 

Outside Iran, only 2/5 of Iranians consider themselves muslim (and those guys are pretty liberal as well). Inside Iran, in a country where leaving Islam is officially a capital offense (in theory you can get hanged for it), they grow up in a very strict school system and society. The fact that most of them are like Serpentine is a miracle by itself.



Ayush said:


> hmm..well,i see a similar trend in almost each and every part of the world with all religions.
> in india,many people are becoming atheist hindus.


In muslim countries you don't see this though. Most muslims around the world tie their entire identity as human beings to the religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinaG

xenon54 said:


> Are there no liberal muslims like me in Iran?



Sure there are, but I never understood the point of being a liberal Muslim.

If you believe in Islam and believe in the Quran, then you must surely believe in Shariah law as that is what Allah wants?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

INDIC said:


> People in India wear Shalwar-Kameez or Kurta and sometime man wear sleeveless coat, although some of the names of these clothings seems Persian, till now I haven't seen their resemblances with any clothing outside India.


shalvar=pants in Persian

I'm sure you could find them. You need a more knowledgeable person then me though.


----------



## xenon54 out

SinaG said:


> Sure there are, but I never understood the point of being a liberal Muslim.
> 
> If you believe in Islam and believe in the Quran, then you must surely believe in Shariah law as that is what Allah wants?


The point is Sharia is not in Quran, its a Arabic invention and doesnt fit in 21th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> The point is Sharia is not in Quran, its a Arabic invention and doesnt fit in 21th century.


*21st not 21th

Sorry, that's my pet peeve. Don't mean to be a spelling nazi, but I can't stand it when people get those mixed up. 

1st
2nd
3rd
4th



xenon54 said:


> The point is Sharia is not in Quran, its a Arabic invention and doesnt fit in 21th century.


Tell that to the billions of brain dead muslims around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> *21st not 21th
> 
> Sorry, that's my pet peeve. Don't mean to be a spelling nazi, but I can't stand it when people get those mixed up.
> 
> 1st
> 2nd
> 3rd
> 4th


Well i never learned English in School, and never been in a country where English is spoken, so i know my English is crappy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Well i never learned English in School, and never been in a country where English is spoken, so i know my* English is crapp*y.


It isn't. 

I have no idea how everyone here can speak English so perfectly. I've been meaning to ask. 

And most natives here get those mixed up as well. I pop a vein in my neck whenever I see people mixing those up, that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

xenon54 said:


> The point is Sharia is not in Quran, its a Arabic invention and doesnt fit in 21th century.



Tbh I am not that well versed in this, but it is said that the two main sources of Sharia where the Quran and Hadiths.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Anyway, back to work. 

later bitchessss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> It isn't.
> 
> I have no idea how everyone here can speak English so perfectly. I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> And most natives here get those mixed up as well. I pop a vein in my neck whenever I see people mixing those up, that's all.


Thanks for your kind words but seriously, i dont even know English grammar, i have just the advantage that German is close to English.




SinaG said:


> Tbh I am not that well versed in this, but it is said that the two main sources of Sharia where the Quran and Hadiths.


Many things have been misinterpreted from Quran, today many believe they will get 72 virgins for killing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> Many things have been misinterpreted from Quran, today many believe they will get 72 virgins for killing...



Do you heard about 72 BBC !?


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> Do you heard about 72 BBC !?


No, whats that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> No, whats that?



Suicide bombers don't recieve 72 virgins, they recieve 72 BBC ( Big Black C*** )



Esfand said:


> Weren't you the one that also posted a pic of a dude with a giant kir at some point? Take a trip to San Fransisco some time, I think you will ... uhmm.. enjoy it



Are you talking about your experience !?

دیگه هیچ کس به این یارو سریلانکایی دیوث (عزیزم) جواب نمیده ها

مرتیکه میگه می خوام بیام ایران دختر ایرانی بکنم

آخه کدوم سگی به اینا میده!؟

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Hey @Ayush

what's up bro ?



SOHEIL said:


> *Amazing spider man !*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Abii said:


> Jeloussssssss
> I had the opposite problem. Memorizing the characters wasn't much of an issue for me (of course I was doing it for only a month, but I was managing what was in front of me in that month), trying to pronounce the tones destroyed me in the end. We even had those nifty computer programs that tried to match your sound signature to a native person's sound signature. I sat in front of one of those for two hours and nothing. Could not get those damn tones.



Wow very nice!! I just took a 3 credit hour class in the first year, which was compulsory for all the foreign students, after that I started interacting with people and I eventually learned Cantonese. As for Mandarin, I learned it when I was in Malaysia (its a little bit different than the original Mandarin), as I have mentioned it on this forum before, I did go to Malaysia first, then I found some people to be extremely nosy (and the education system pretty crappy, additionally lecturers couldn't speak proper English, their knowledge sucked balls too, etc...), my second choice was Singapore, but somehow I ended up going to Hong Kong! Quite accidentally actually. I had the opportunity to go to Europe, but I didn't! I think because I used to watch too much Chinese Drama!



SOHEIL said:


> دیگه هیچ کس به این یارو سریلانکایی دیوث (عزیزم) جواب نمیده ها
> مرتیکه میگه می خوام بیام ایران دختر ایرانی بکنم
> آخه کدوم سگی به اینا میده!؟



اون که می گه من دوست دختر ایرانی دارم! تازه کجاشو دیدی! من دوست ندارم بگم که چه چیزهایی دیدم، میزارم قدرت تخیلیت کار کنه!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Ahriman

Abii said:


> That picture actually made me remember that I've tried the drink. My brother bought some from T&T and I had a sip. I hated it, that's all I can remember. Before that I had seen it on the shelf many times, but I'd look at it and kind of think about buying it but then I'd put it down.



They're not that bad, you'll get used to them!  If you are really interested in Eastern Culture, you must get ready to close your eyes and eat whatever they put in front you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

​War gear: Weaponry & armor of rioters in Kiev (PHOTOS) — RT News


----------



## New

INDIC said:


> I know it, I just wanted to see what kind of clothes Persians once wore. Can you tell me the names of clothings.


Far far ago,
Google Image Result for http://cdn.akairan.com/akairan/daneshha/images/img/h383h18.jpg
Persian culture and literature فرهنگ و ادب ایرانی ...
... توسط: محمدرضا در هخامنشیان نظری بدهید
I don't know how to upload pics so just the links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Ayush said:


> are u not a muslim?



Nope, but my parents are, my family is a mix of Traditional-Liberal type! They didn't force me into doing anything, but despite all the brainwashing that was going on in school, I didn't buy any of it. "Everything will be provided for you in paradise!", "Hidden Imam is going to come and there is gonna be an apocalypse, volcanoes are gonna erupt, earthquakes will shatter the earth, everybody is gonna end up dead..." They were talking about what about to come with exact detail, yet they failed to predict Bam and many other natural disasters. 

And who created God? This is the question I used to bug them bullshitters with!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Ahriman said:


> And who created God?


Ya that's a big question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> Europe deserves it. They accept every scum bag from north africa and the Middle East. I don't understand why they don't fix their immigration laws. A lot of it has to do with close proximity to the shit hole regions of the world, but they can kick them out as soon as they get there.
> 
> Half the time these terrorists get more freedom of movement and rights in Europe then they would in the shithole that they crawled out of.


And add to that, most of those retards live on state benefits not having to work for a day. Where else would you get money from state to promote terrorism against the same country. Not to mention the child benefits that allow them to breed like cockroaches. 
Anjem Choudary: Hate preacher pocketing £25,000 a year in benefits calls on fanatics to live off the state | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Ahriman said:


> Nope, but my parents are, my family is a mix of Traditional-Liberal type! They didn't force me into doing anything, but despite all the brainwashing that was going on in school, I didn't buy any of it. "Everything will be provided for you in paradise!", "Hidden Imam is going to come and there is gonna be an apocalypse, volcanoes are gonna erupt, earthquakes will shatter the earth, everybody is gonna end up dead..." They were talking about what about to come with exact detail, yet they failed to predict Bam and many other natural disasters.
> 
> And who created God? This is the question I used to bug them bullshitters with!



You don't believe in god !?



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Ya that's a big question.



time has no meaning for god !

It means ... no birth ... no death ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

SOHEIL said:


> Hey @Ayush
> 
> what's up bro ?


nothing much bro.cant sleep 
have to complete a journal and go to class tomorrow at 8 am(six hours from now)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Ayush said:


> nothing much bro.cant sleep
> have to complete a journal and go to class tomorrow at 8 am(six hours from now)



Holly **** !!!

I can understand your feeling ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

SOHEIL said:


> You don't believe in god !?



I believe in science, but I'm open to existence of god when the god's existence is backed by evidence, I'm open to slightest, tiniest evidence for existence of any supernatural being, but at the same time I will reserve the right for myself to ask questions and make sure that its not fabrication. Until this very moment that I'm writing this post, overwhelming majority of scientific community consisting of all fields strongly believe that the existence of god is highly unlikely, additionally I can't just discard my own knowledge of Physics, Chemistry and Biology, moreover the contradictions and logical fallacies in the holy books are so obvious that I would simply have to erase my memory, and never ever read any of them to remain faithful.

Religion is just a tool to control masses. Its the single most powerful tool that has long passed its time.



SOHEIL said:


> time has no meaning for god !



Well, one thing for sure, no matter if you're Christian or Muslim, no matter if you hate each other's guts or not, one thing that never changes is that the Creationists argument remains the same everywhere!

Please read this, and make sure you understand it: String Theory's Notions of The Big Bang Theory - For Dummies

@Esfand You might want to help SOHEIL with this, since Physics is your field after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

SOHEIL said:


> Are you talking about your experience !?
> 
> دیگه هیچ کس به این یارو سریلانکایی دیوث (عزیزم) جواب نمیده ها
> 
> مرتیکه میگه می خوام بیام ایران دختر ایرانی بکنم
> 
> آخه کدوم سگی به اینا میده!؟





it will take me all night to translate what you wrote .... 



Ahriman said:


> @Esfand You might want to help SOHEIL with this, since Physics is your field after all.



Sure, but I didn't do much string theory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ahriman said:


> I believe in science, but I'm open to existence of god when the god's existence is backed by evidence, I'm open to slightest, tiniest evidence for existence of any supernatural being, but at the same time I will reserve the right for myself to ask questions and make sure that its not fabrication. Until this very moment that I'm writing this post, overwhelming majority of scientific community consisting of all fields strongly believe that the existence of god is highly unlikely, additionally I can't just discard my own knowledge of Physics, Chemistry and Biology, moreover the contradictions and logical fallacies in the holy books are so obvious that I would simply have to erase my memory, and never ever read any of them to remain faithful.
> Religion is just a tool to control masses. Its the single most powerful tool that has long passed its time.


Cool, you seem to be a man of logics,
So would you please explain me the deference between a dead corpse and an alive man, as you know right now, science has managed to simulate every single part of human organs, I mean even brains by the cultivation of stem cells.
But any attempt into creation of a human being through assembling those created parts has faced nothing but failure.
As I said you seem to be a man of logics, would you please tell me what's lacking here?


----------



## rmi5

@atatwolf
I saw that you have been un-banned again. Welcome aboard brother

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Cool, you seem to be a man of logics,
> So would you please explain me the deference between a dead corpse and an alive man, as you know right now, science has managed to simulate every single part of human organs, I mean even brains by the cultivation of stem cells.
> But any attempt into creation of a human being through assembling those created parts has faced nothing but failure.
> As I said you seem to be a man of logics, would you please tell me what's lacking here?



Sorry for meddling into the discussion.
considering a creature Being alive, have some factors that need to be met. If I remember correctly, eating or the ability to eat is one of them. I don't remember correctly what was the all factors, since I have studied these stuff about 10 years ago, for the last time. brain activities can be another measure as well. Anyway, as science progresses more, we can have a more comprehensive set of rules to distinguish between a dead and an alive creature.

PS. BTW, note that with the current science and technology, we can make an alive human being by cloning. the problems are legal and religious issues which do not allow researchers to actually clon a human being

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Are there no liberal muslims like me in Iran?



Iranian youth are pretty liberal. Most of them, are like Serpentine. BTW, I agree with what @Abii said:


> 1) Islam is an arab ideology and doesn't belong in the head of an Iranian (me, Ahriman, surenas, rmi5 etc...)
> 
> 2) Islam belongs to everyone, and even though I don't believe in it that much, there's nothing wrong with it (Serpentine)
> 
> 3) Islam is the only true religion, Islam 111111, etc... (soheil, mohsen etc...)


I categorize Sinan and Serpentine in the same place in the second category, and I would put you somewhere between the first and the second categories; practically speaking, even more closer to the first category

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@rmi5 @S00R3NA @xenon54 

How are you guys doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> دیگه هیچ کس به این یارو سریلانکایی دیوث (عزیزم) جواب نمیده ها


@Ahriman @Esfand 
Chi shodeh?


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> PS. BTW, note that with the current science and technology, we can make an alive human being by cloning. the problems are legal and religious issues *which do not allow researchers to actually clon a human being*



There are science fiction scenarios, where let's say 200 years in the future, you will have cloning technology become cheaper, and you will have an underground network of Human cloners cloning Humans for organ trafficking etc.


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> There are science fiction scenarios, where let's say 200 years in the future, you will have cloning technology become cheaper, and you will have an underground network of Human cloners cloning Humans for organ trafficking etc.



It would not take 200 years, we can even do it now, the problem is about the price. But, IMO it would not take more than 20 years to reach to that economical reasonable point. 200 years is too pessimistic 



Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 @S00R3NA @xenon54
> 
> How are you guys doing?



Doing good, and very busy these days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> It would not take 200 years, we can even do it now, the problem is about the price. But, IMO it would not take more than 20 years to reach to that economical reasonable point. 200 years is too pessimistic



Nanotechnology has seen amazing growth too.

India and Brazil, has been keenly interested in it since both countries are exploring ways to use them for waste management, agriculture, medicine.

Then you have things like robotics, computer programming. The revolution hasn't happened yet, I feel in the area of robotics and even computer science, that discovering electricity hasn't happened yet.

The only reason i fret for my mortality is because i will be unable to see the march of progress beyond a certain point.


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Nanotechnology has seen amazing growth too.
> 
> India and Brazil, has been keenly interested in it since both countries are exploring ways to use them for waste management, agriculture, medicine.
> 
> Then you have things like robotics, computer programming. The revolution hasn't happened yet, I feel in the area of robotics and even computer science, that discovering electricity hasn't happened yet.
> 
> The only reason i fret for my mortality is because i will be unable to see the march of progress beyond a certain point.



I agree with you that the revolution of nano-biology is not happened yet. the reason is that the science behind it is extremely complicated, but it can be the next important technological revolution in the humans history.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Sorry for meddling into the discussion.
> considering a creature Being alive, have some factors that need to be met. If I remember correctly, eating or the ability to eat is one of them. I don't remember correctly what was the all factors, since I have studied these stuff about 10 years ago, for the last time. brain activities can be another measure as well. Anyway, as science progresses more, we can have a more comprehensive set of rules to distinguish between a dead and an alive creature.
> PS. BTW, note that with the current science and technology, we can make an alive human being by cloning. the problems are legal and religious issues which do not allow researchers to actually clon a human being


Hey man, how are you?
I just came back from the dead, I think I have gotten cold and on a self prescription I have taken two pills of cold stop, and right now the world is spinning over my head. 
Thanks for the answer, but I guess we have to continue the discussion some time latter.
Night everybody .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey man, how are you?
> I just came back from the dead, I think I have gotten cold and on a self prescription I have taken two pills of cold stop, and right now the world is spinning over my head.
> Thanks for the answer, but I guess we have to continue the discussion some time latter.
> Night everybody .



I hope you get well very soon. Good Night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey man, how are you?
> I just came back from the dead, I think I have gotten cold and on a self prescription I have taken two pills of cold stop, and right now the world is spinning over my head.
> Thanks for the answer, but I guess we have to continue the discussion some time latter.
> Night everybody .



bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, after joining PDF, i discovered that we are culturally close with Iranians.

I wonder, if you guys are hot-headed like us ?

Take this example for reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Guys, after joining PDF, i discovered that we are culturally close with Iranians.
> 
> I wonder, if you guys are hot-headed like us ?
> 
> Take this example for reference.



0:37 was the best part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Is it a real video?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Surenas & @Abii & @others
> Hey guys, you seem to have found some interesting ways to fill up the boring times.
> Then I must say that I need some friendly help here too.
> I have absolutely nothing to do at this very time, I hate cooking, and I am feeling deadly bored right now. My ultimate future plan is to participate in WC this summer but till then I guess I have nothing absolutely worthy of doing. hence I guess I need some advises if your are an expert (In my view you are having fun with your lives).
> PS, please don't advise me reading books cause my daily schedule is overwhelmed with the shit till the point I am starting to hate it.
> And no travel suggestion cause firstly I am not the man of travel and secondly I guess I have enough experiences over the past few years.
> And lastly please do not enter male, female relations because I kinda suck in that department, beside the fact that I am not really a fan of that stuff (Don't take me wrong)
> Also take into consideration that I am living in Iran right now so please wisely narrow your suggestions in order to fit the criteria's here.
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think that you have been drafted into service so you don't value life properly, well since you don't like to travel,do exercise and are not interested in having a GF, my suggestion is that if you believe in IRI principles go and enlist at the nearest mosque or paygah, it will give you a purpose in the life, my second suggestion for you to go to a gym(although the first week you will have muscle pain) it will make you more confidant, my third suggestion is for you to go to a saraye mahale and enlist as a volunteer firemen or go to red crescent.



Abii said:


> No.
> 
> Most liberal Iranians aren't muslim or don't consider themselves muslims I should say.
> 
> Other muslim countries are different. In Iran, there are 3 opposing views:
> 
> 1) Islam is an arab ideology and doesn't belong in the head of an Iranian (me, Ahriman, surenas, rmi5 etc...)
> 
> 2) Islam belongs to everyone, and even though I don't believe in it that much, there's nothing wrong with it (Serpentine)
> 
> 3) Islam is the only true religion, Islam 111111, etc... (soheil, mohsen etc...)



Categorizing Iranians in only three category is wrong, it is much more complicated.

And foreigners should know that many of LIBERAL Iranians are conservatives by western standards(they mostly oppose homosexualism, abortion and etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Thanks man, kind suggestions,



MTN1917 said:


> I don't think that you have been drafted into service so you don't value life properly


Lol, if you mean military service then I must say as a member of Bonyade melli nokhbegan, I was exempted. And I just did some research instead.




MTN1917 said:


> if you believe in IRI principles go and enlist at the nearest mosque or paygah, it will give you a purpose in the life


Wow, will they? I tried it some years ago, and I wasn't interested at all. But I may give it another chance in the future.



MTN1917 said:


> my second suggestion for you to go to a gym(although the first week you will have muscle pain) it will make you more confidant


I thought the gym was for gay people. kidding. seriously man, what kind of suggestion is that, I am at the early 30 and you suggest me to go on gym with a bunch of kids, this is Iran not USA bro. BTW I have tried aerobics and that was fun but simply not fun enough.



MTN1917 said:


> third suggestion is for you to go to a saraye mahale and enlist as a volunteer firemen or go to red crescent.


I have not heard of this saraye mahale thing, I will probe it. And I guess I have clarified that I am not a man of physical tasks  so lets skip the fireman parts.
At the end let me thank you once more bro, you seem to be a caring nice man. and I do appreciate that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks man, kind suggestions,
> 
> 
> Lol, if you mean military service then I must say as a member of Bonyade melli nokhbegan, I was exempted. And I just did some research instead.


Yes, i meant the sarbazi, it is ok you were smart and serve your nation in a better way



> Wow, will they? I tried it some years ago, and I wasn't interested at all. But I may give it another chance in the future.


Off course they will.



> I thought the gym was for gay people. kidding. seriously man, what kind of suggestion is that, I am at the early 30 and you suggest me to go on gym with a bunch of kids, this is Iran not USA bro. BTW I have tried aerobics and that was fun but simply not fun enough.


Sorry I thought that you are younger although 30s is still pretty young and there are much older people at gyms), there are some bad people in some gyms and not all gyms are bad, I went to Shirrodi for some time and it was good(in there I also run across the football field there and even saw ferdosipour.)

Edit:Bro I have never been out of Iran.



> I have not heard of this saraye mahale thing, I will probe it. And I guess I have clarified that I am not a man of physical tasks  so lets skip the fireman parts.
> At the end let me thank you once more bro, you seem to be a caring nice man. and I do appreciate that.


Saraye mahale are places in every mahale built by shahrdari, although they are mostly cultural and sport center in our saraye mahale they signed up people for voluntary firefighter.

Since you are in 30s with respect I suggest that you better marry someone.

And you are welcome and sorry if I suggested hard works, it is because I believe in public service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@MTN1917 , thanks man, kind dudes like you, are rare these days.
Maybe it is the time for me to make a fundamental reconsideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @MTN1917 , thanks man, kind dudes like you, are rare these days.
> Maybe it is the time for me to make a fundamental reconsideration.


Sharmande nakon haji, well I believe that after a certain age people should settle down and start a family for me a complete life is when a boy or a girl have kids and start a life with purpose, it is apparent that you are smart and you honor our traditions and moralities in other word you have the good qualities unlike those ''alaf dokhtar baz'' guys who only want to get in the girl's pants, but it appears that now you lack a purpose and you haven't found your calling, you are in 30s so you are still quite young and you still have time, important thing is to always be positive and have hope.

If I were you I would sit down and think about what I wanted to do, take care brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Iranian youth are pretty liberal. Most of them, are like Serpentine. BTW, I agree with what @Abii said:
> 
> I categorize Sinan and Serpentine in the same place in the second category, and I would put you somewhere between the first and the second categories; practically speaking, even more closer to the first category


@Abii 
Just to make it clear, i am a Muslim and i believe in God, i was in mosque once a week in my childhood to learn Quran and other religious stuff (in Switzerland by Imams educated in Turkey).
But our teachings in mosque was different than arabic teachings, in Turkish mosques they dont teach about Sharia, Jihad, or social laws, its limited to Learning arabic script, reading Quran and leraning about Prophets.

Althought Turkey is a secular country Turkish Imams beeing qualified by State from Ministry of Religious affairs, that means Imams must recognize and respect the state laws. 
For exsample: a Imam can be jailed if he decides to merry a older man with a underage girl or generally underage people.

The Ministry of Religious affais doesnt support polygamies, jihad, sharia, underage marriages or anything else that would get into a conflict with State laws.

Also another factor is that Turks are from Hanafi School, if you look at the map you would see that almost all Hanafi muslims Countrys are more or less liberal. 
(im talking about Turkic countrys and countrys influenced by Turks such as Balkan)

I think these are also the reasons why there is no religous extremism in these countrys.

Hanafi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia










Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 @S00R3NA @xenon54
> 
> How are you guys doing?


Thx mate, im fine and you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@xenon54 

doing great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

MTN1917 said:


> Sharmande nakon haji, well I believe that after a certain age people should settle down and start a family for me a complete life is when a boy or a girl have kids and start a life with purpose, it is apparent that you are smart and you honor our traditions and moralities in other word you have the good qualities unlike those ''alaf dokhtar baz'' guys who only want to get in the girl's pants, but it appears that now you lack a purpose and you haven't found your calling, you are in 30s so you are still quite young and you still have time, important thing is to always be positive and have hope.
> 
> If I were you I would sit down and think about what I wanted to do, take care brother.
> 
> Edit:manzur man az enlist kardan dar masjed va paygah haji, basij bud chun artesh o sepah ta 22 salegi migiran.


merci mashti, manzooreto fahmidam,
tashkil khanevade means a great resposibility, va shayad vaghtesh reside bashe ke vaghean jeddi dar moredesh fekr konam amma be soorate barnamerizi ghasd dashtam around 35 salegi beram donbalesh, amma be ghole shoma shayad missing point hamoon bashe.
bazam moteshakeram va omidvaraam shoma ham movafagh bashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Islam shall be the winner said:


> merci mashti, manzooreto fahmidam,
> tashkil khanevade means a great resposibility, va shayad vaghtesh reside bashe ke vaghean jeddi dar moredesh fekr konam amma be soorate barnamerizi ghasd dashtam around 35 salegi beram donbalesh, amma be ghole shoma shayad missing point hamoon bashe.
> bazam moteshakeram va omidvaraam shoma ham movafagh bashi.


haji khoda ro shokr k khodet ham az ghabl barnamasho dashti, shoma karet doroste akhe tu in dore zamune ye seriha aslan ghasde ezdevaj ro nadaran, dar har surat shoma ham movafaq bashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 @S00R3NA @xenon54
> 
> How are you guys doing?




Hi , not bad , screwing up my exams one by one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ahriman said:


> They're not that bad, you'll get used to them!  If you are really interested in Eastern Culture, you must get ready to close your eyes and eat whatever they put in front you!



lol even monkey brain? I have a close Chinese friend and the stories he's told me are just fucked. He said he's been to this restaurant where they take off the top half of a monkey's skull and literally scoop out the brain and eat it!!! They eat some fucked up shit. But man, their soups are to die for. 

Which reminds me, do you know what the name of those thin gold colored noodles are? They're very sticky and thin. Had them in a beef noodle soup and loved it.


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Guys, after joining PDF, i discovered that we are culturally close with Iranians.
> 
> I wonder, if you guys are hot-headed like us ?
> 
> Take this example for reference.


I'm in tears right now

Chuck Norris needs to retire and make room for the flying dude at the end. 

And yeap, this whole hot heated 0 to 100 km/h in 1.1 seconds attitude is a universal Middle Eastern/West Asian trait. 

I would say arabs are the most hot heated, then Turks, then Persians. This is based on what I've seen in Iran.

@MTN1917 

You've never been outside of Iran? Then why is your English so good? Something doesn't make sense here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Born muslim.. Became confused.... Than became athiest... Than agnostic ... Than studied a little about major religions like Christianity .. Hinduism.... Judaism .. Islam etc ... Cleared my concepts... And reverted back to Islam... 

Maternal family is Shia .. Paternal family Sunni ... I again studied some stuff about both... Became a Shia .. Although I reject some retarded things like mutah etc...

Have no issues like praying like a Shia or a Sunni ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Abii said:


> I'm in tears right now
> 
> Chuck Norris needs to retire and make room for the flying dude at the end.
> 
> And yeap, this whole hot heated 0 to 100 km/h in 1.1 seconds attitude is a universal Middle Eastern/West Asian trait.
> 
> I would say arabs are the most hot heated, then Turks, then Persians. This is based on what I've seen in Iran.
> 
> @MTN1917
> 
> You've never been outside of Iran? Then why is your English so good? Something doesn't make sense here.


He is an english spy(MI6) living in Iran,there his cover is gone.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Born muslim.. Became confused.... Than became athiest... Than agnostic ... Than studied a little about major religions like Christianity .. Hinduism.... Judaism .. Islam etc ... Cleared my concepts... And reverted back to Islam...
> 
> Maternal family is Shia .. Paternal family Sunni ... I again studied some stuff about both... Became a Shia .. Although I reject some retarded things like mutah etc...
> 
> Have no issues like praying like a Shia or a Sunni ..


And how do you deal with the sectarian troubles in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

T-123456 said:


> He is an english spy(MI6) living in Iran,there his cover is gone.
> 
> 
> And how do you cope with the sectarian troubles in Pakistan?



We Dnt have sectarian troubles as in our society .. Nobody cares if your a Shia or Sunni.. We bring a majority Sunni country had several Shia heads of State,military commanders etc ..example itself..

The problem we face are banned sectarian groups .. Tht have risen again from hibernation .. 


And yes they are supported by our friends from Middle East.. While Shias Dnt have any militant or terrorist groups... They had 1 in the 90s but tht couldn't survive...

Just hope this shit is flushed..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We Dnt have sectarian troubles as in our society .. Nobody cares if your a Shia or Sunni.. We bring a majority Sunni country had several Shia heads of State,military commanders etc ..example itself..
> 
> The problem we face are banned sectarian groups .. Tht have risen again from hibernation ..
> 
> 
> And yes they are supported by our friends from Middle East.. While Shias Dnt have any militant or terrorist groups... They had 1 in the 90s but tht couldn't survive...
> 
> Just hope this shit is flushed..


That attitude is needed for progres.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> You've never been outside of Iran? Then why is your English so good? Something doesn't make sense here.


That is for sure one of my questions either.
How come everybody here mange to speak English so fluently?


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> @Ahriman @Esfand
> Chi shodeh?



سهیل ناراحته، می گه چرا عزیزم دختر ایرانی می خواد


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> You've never been outside of Iran? Then why is your English so good? Something doesn't make sense here.


You don't have to live outside Iran to have a good English skill, many people are like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Abii said:


> lol even monkey brain? I have a close Chinese friend and the stories he's told me are just fucked. He said he's been to this restaurant where they take off the top half of a monkey's skull and literally scoop out the brain and eat it!!! They eat some fucked up shit. But man, their soups are to die for.
> 
> Which reminds me, do you know what the name of those thin gold colored noodles are? They're very sticky and thin. Had them in a beef noodle soup and loved it.



Yep, it depends really, Monkey Brain can be served in variety of ways, its can be served raw as well as cooked. Animal penises are also among popular East Asian cuisines!

You are probably referring to Dan Dan Mian! I think what you have eaten is the Americanized variant of noodle, there are variety of ways noodles could be prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Surenas & @Abii & @others
> Hey guys, you seem to have found some interesting ways to fill up the boring times.
> Then I must say that I need some friendly help here too.
> I have absolutely nothing to do at this very time, I hate cooking, and I am feeling deadly bored right now. My ultimate future plan is to participate in WC this summer but till then I guess I have nothing absolutely worthy of doing. hence I guess I need some advises if your are an expert (In my view you are having fun with your lives).
> PS, please don't advise me reading books cause my daily schedule is overwhelmed with the shit till the point I am starting to hate it.
> And no travel suggestion cause firstly I am not the man of travel and secondly I guess I have enough experiences over the past few years.
> And lastly please do not enter male, female relations because I kinda suck in that department, beside the fact that I am not really a fan of that stuff (Don't take me wrong)
> Also take into consideration that I am living in Iran right now so please wisely narrow your suggestions in order to fit the criteria's here.
> Thanks in advance.



Go to the West. Serious. I have read the suggestions of other people, but you seem to dislike those things. Point is that you need a completely different surrounding. In Iran you won't find what you're looking for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Haha that Turk jumping on that car from his balcony. 

I seriously laughed my balls off with this vid too. Haha, priceless. Turkish special ops trying to open a door:



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Haha that Turk jumping on that car from his balcony.
> 
> I seriously laughed my balls off with this vid too. Haha, priceless. Turkish special ops trying to open a door:
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Lol, these doors are like Bunker doors and really expensive, we just got some for our house in Turkey, they definately use the wrong tool for this. 

BTW, never forget your Key inside the house if you have such a door, we did it and couldnt enter the house, even kicking like camel didnt make one scratch on the door. 

Edit: this Turkish police is even better, it says ''Open the Police i am the Door'' at the beginning of the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Surenas said:


> Go to the West. Serious. I have read the suggestions of other people, but you seem to dislike those things. Point is that you need a completely different surrounding. In Iran you won't find what you're looking for.


Thanks dude, a wise suggestion, Due West.
But I think in my case the problem is that I don't know what I am looking for.


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Lol, these doors are like Bunker doors and really expensive, we just got some for our house in Turkey, they definately use the wrong tool for this.
> 
> BTW, never forget your Key inside the house if you have such a door, we did it and couldnt enter the house, even kicking like camel didnt make one scratch on the door.
> 
> Edit: this Turkish police is even better, it says ''Open the Police i am the Door'' at the beginning of the video.



I loved how that guy opened up the door as if nothing had happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Islam shall be the winner said:


> That is for sure one of my questions either.
> How come everybody here mange to speak English so fluently?


well i guess only those iranians who speak english well will join pdf so that they can contribute.
i have seen some chinese members(no offence intended) who cant speak english well and their posts are generally of no value and it is diffcult to figure out what they are trying to say?
btw,how many iranians speak english(in terms of percent)?
is it not taught in schools?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## New

@Surenas @Abii @rmi5 @Serpentine 
in al-hassani inghad zer zer mikone ke ma never been conquered o ina tooye paeen ax 4 ta az bozorgtarin emperatoorihaye khavare miyane ro gozashtam az bala be paeen
Roman emperor
Persian emperor
Mongol emperor
Ottoman emperor
hich kodoom az ina maghz jesaratan khar nakhordan ke beran oon kavire bi abo alafo ke mardomesh az goshnegi hamdigaro be hamrahe marmoulak mikhordan ro tasarof konan.
vaghean ke bazi az in arabaye tooye in forum kheyli maghzan naboodan.





















Ayush said:


> well i guess only those iranians who speak english well will join pdf so that they can contribute.
> i have seen some chinese members(no offence intended) who cant speak english well and their posts are generally of no value and it is diffcult to figure out what they are trying to say?
> btw,how many iranians speak english(in terms of percent)?
> is it not taught in schools?


Maybe you are right.
dividing Iranians into two groups 1)under 30 (nearly 50% of Iranians) 2)over 30
For the former I think around 80% are capable of speaking English and for the latter I guess it is 25% at the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Abii said:


> I'm in tears right now
> 
> Chuck Norris needs to retire and make room for the flying dude at the end.
> 
> And yeap, this whole hot heated 0 to 100 km/h in 1.1 seconds attitude is a universal Middle Eastern/West Asian trait.
> 
> I would say arabs are the most hot heated, then Turks, then Persians. This is based on what I've seen in Iran.
> 
> @MTN1917
> 
> You've never been outside of Iran? Then why is your English so good? Something doesn't make sense here.


I take that as a compliment, no I have never been out of Iran because the nature of my father job he was ''mamnu alkhoruj'' and I am 22.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

so,it is taught in schools right?
i mean what is the primary language in schools?english or persian?
in india,though we study hindi and other regional languages,the primary language is english(mostly due to british rule).


----------



## MTN1917

Ayush said:


> so,it is taught in schools right?
> i mean what is the primary language in schools?english or persian?
> in india,though we study hindi and other regional languages,the primary language is english(mostly due to british rule).


English is thought at schools but it is very basic and most iranians suck at it, I learned english from watching tons of movies watching english languaged news on satellite and surfing the web from an early age.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Hahaha, anyone knows what this is?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233280886845025





Laughed my balls of at 1:30.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> Hahaha, anyone knows what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233280886845025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughed my balls of at 1:30.


They are naqshbandi sufis, and it seems that they are a jubilant bunch.


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Surenas @Abii @rmi5 @Serpentine
> in al-hassani inghad zer zer mikone ke ma never been conquered o ina tooye paeen ax 4 ta az bozorgtarin emperatoorihaye khavare miyane ro gozashtam az bala be paeen
> Roman emperor
> Persian emperor
> Mongol emperor
> Ottoman emperor
> hich kodoom az ina maghz jesaratan khar nakhordan ke beran oon kavire bi abo alafo ke mardomesh az goshnegi hamdigaro be hamrahe marmoulak mikhordan ro tasarof konan.
> vaghean ke bazi az in arabaye tooye in forum kheyli maghzan naboodan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you are right.
> dividing Iranians into two groups 1)under 30 (nearly 50% of Iranians) 2)over 30
> For the former I think around 80% are capable of speaking English and for the latter I guess it is 25% at the best.



Osoulan oun manaategh hich arzesh e eghtesaadi ya nezaami nadaashte ke kasi kolli poul va logestic bezaare va bere ounjaa ra begireh. kamaa inke yaman va oman ke ta haddi be dard bekhor boudand, hamisheh taht e solte ye Iran , rom, ya osmaani boudand. 
kollan oun ha ra vel kon, bezaar ba khodeshoun khosh baashan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Osoulan oun manaategh hich arzesh e eghtesaadi ya nezaami nadaashte ke kasi kolli poul va logestic bezaare va bere ounjaa ra begireh. kamaa inke yaman va oman ke ta haddi be dard bekhor boudand, hamisheh taht e solte ye Iran , rom, ya osmaani boudand.
> kollan oun ha ra vel kon, bezaar ba khodeshoun khosh baashan


ok, I think this is the best advise.
khodaeesh ke shaer ajab sheri gofte yekam nezhad parasti toosh boode amma dar in morede khas ghabele eghmaze
*ز شیر شتر خوردن و سوسمار عرب را بدانجا رسیدست کار که تاج کیانی کند آرزو تفو بر تو ای چرخ گردون تفو*


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ok, I think this is the best advise.
> khodaeesh ke shaer ajab sheri gofte yekam nezhad parasti toosh boode amma dar in morede khas ghabele eghmaze
> *ز شیر شتر خوردن و سوسمار عرب را بدانجا رسیدست کار که تاج کیانی کند آرزو تفو بر تو ای چرخ گردون تفو*



Albatte in she'r az ferdosi nist, inhaa abyaat e elhaaghi hast. 
Anyway, in adaa osoul haye keshvar haye khaavarmiyaaneh, baraaye hamin chand boshkeh naft hast ke mifroushan, ke oun ham ba estekhraaj e oil shale haye amrica, ke zakhaayeresh 2 baraabar e koll e naft e mojoud e haal e haazer e donyaa hast, ta chand saal e dige, hesaabi mikhore tou saresh. gar che hamin alaan ham tolid e naft e amrica, aakhar e emsaal, az hame ye keshvar haye donyaa mizane baalaa:
U.S. to become biggest non-OPEC oil producer by 2014 - Oct. 11, 2013
vaghti ke gheymat e naft ham biyofte, in adaa osoul ha ham hamash az beyn mire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

4 year-old Iranian girl raped in India:

Man held in India over rape of 4-year-old Iranian girl - DAWN.COM


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Albatte in she'r az ferdosi nist, inhaa abyaat e elhaaghi hast.
> Anyway, in adaa osoul haye keshvar haye khaavarmiyaaneh, baraaye hamin chand boshkeh naft hast ke mifroushan, ke oun ham ba estekhraaj e oil shale haye amrica, ke zakhaayeresh 2 baraabar e koll e naft e mojoud e haal e haazer e donyaa hast, ta chand saal e dige, hesaabi mikhore tou saresh. gar che hamin alaan ham tolid e naft e amrica, aakhar e emsaal, az hame ye keshvar haye donyaa mizane baalaa:
> U.S. to become biggest non-OPEC oil producer by 2014 - Oct. 11, 2013
> vaghti ke gheymat e naft ham biyofte, in adaa osoul ha ham hamash az beyn mire


یکی از اساتید دانشکده اقتصاد دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان تقریبا8 9 سال پیش یک مقاله ی تقریبا 100 صفحه ای برای تک تک اعضای مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام فرستاد که اون موقع جدی گرفته نشد حتی بیچاره بعدا یه کپیشو واسه آقای خامنه ای هم فرستاد که بازم توجه خاصی بهش نشد تا اینکه فکر کنم پارسال عمومی منتشرش کرد
مقالش مفصله اما توش توضیح میده که گرون شدن نفت به واسطه بحران سازی تهدید ایران و بالاخص با تاکید بر مقوله ی بحران هسته ای در حقیقت ابزاری هست که آمریکا به عمد داره ازش استفاده می کنه تا با بالا بردن عمدی قیمت نفت تا حدود بشکه ای صد دلار هزینه های دوره گذار از اقتصاد وابسته به انرژی های فصیلی به سمت اقتصاد برآمده از انرژی های نو رو برای بخش خصوصی آمریکا توجیه پذیر کنه
مقاله بسیار جالبه و با وچود اینکه نویسنده اقتصاد دان بوده اما چون از مشاوران متخصص در صنعت برق و به ویژه انرژی های تجدید پذیر توش استفاده کرده خیلی دید صحیحی داره
می خواستم بگم متعجبم که چرا یه استاد اقتصاد که از بسیاری از مسایل سیاسی بی اطلاعه اینقدر دید صحیحی اونوم 8 9 سال پیش داشته اما خیلی از شلغم هایی که خودشونو دبیر و مسئول اونم در ابعاد تشخیص مصلحت و بالاتر می دونن این فهم رو ندارن که خودم جواب خودمو گرفتم نیازی به توضیح واضحات نیست
اگر خواستی مقالشو واستون می فرستم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> یکی از اساتید دانشکده اقتصاد دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان تقریبا8 9 سال پیش یک مقاله ی تقریبا 100 صفحه ای برای تک تک اعضای مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام فرستاد که اون موقع جدی گرفته نشد حتی بیچاره بعدا یه کپیشو واسه آقای خامنه ای هم فرستاد که بازم توجه خاصی بهش نشد تا اینکه فکر کنم پارسال عمومی منتشرش کرد
> مقالش مفصله اما توش توضیح میده که گرون شدن نفت به واسطه بحران سازی تهدید ایران و بالاخص با تاکید بر مقوله ی بحران هسته ای در حقیقت ابزاری هست که آمریکا به عمد داره ازش استفاده می کنه تا با بالا بردن عمدی قیمت نفت تا حدود بشکه ای صد دلار هزینه های دوره گذار از اقتصاد وابسته به انرژی های فصیلی به سمت اقتصاد برآمده از انرژی های نو رو برای بخش خصوصی آمریکا توجیه پذیر کنه
> مقاله بسیار جالبه و با وچود اینکه نویسنده اقتصاد دان بوده اما چون از مشاوران متخصص در صنعت برق و به ویژه انرژی های تجدید پذیر توش استفاده کرده خیلی دید صحیحی داره
> می خواستم بگم متعجبم که چرا یه استاد اقتصاد که از بسیاری از مسایل سیاسی بی اطلاعه اینقدر دید صحیحی اونوم 8 9 سال پیش داشته اما خیلی از شلغم هایی که خودشونو دبیر و مسئول اونم در ابعاد تشخیص مصلحت و بالاتر می دونن این فهم رو ندارن که خودم جواب خودمو گرفتم نیازی به توضیح واضحات نیست
> اگر خواستی مقالشو واستون می فرستم



jaalebeh. man nemidounestam ke be in mozou' tou Iran ham tavajjoh shodeh. in harfi hast ke te'daad e ziyaadi az roshan fekr haye amricayi az moddat ha pish mizadand, vali resaaneh ha beheshoun nemipardaakht. tose'ye oil shale ha, be bish az yek dahe naft e baalaaye 80$ niyaaz daasht ta betouneh tojih pazir baashe, va company ha betounand ke capital costs e laazem ra tahiye va sarmaayeh gozaari konand, ke in ettefaagh ham oftaad va gheymat e naft, moddat e bish az yek daheh, ba'd az oun dore ye vahshatnaak e 1998-99, touye range e matloub e company ha gharaar gereft. in mozou' e kheyli mohem, ke tou khaavarmiyaaneh behesh tavajjoh aslan nashodeh, geopolitics e mantaghe ra taghyir khaahad daad. kam kam, EU, China, India bishtar mohtaaj e naft e ME mishavand va bar aks, amrica ME ra be onvaan e raghib e tolid e naft khaahad did. moshakhkhasan, dige ahammiyati ke ME dar 10-20 saal e aayandeh, baraaye US khaahad daasht, yek chandom e haalaa khaahad boud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> jaalebeh. man nemidounestam ke be in mozou' tou Iran ham tavajjoh shodeh. in harfi hast ke te'daad e ziyaadi az roshan fekr haye amricayi az moddat ha pish mizadand, vali resaaneh ha beheshoun nemipardaakht. tose'ye oil shale ha, be bish az yek dahe naft e baalaaye 80$ niyaaz daasht ta betouneh tojih pazir baashe, va company ha betounand ke capital costs e laazem ra tahiye va sarmaayeh gozaari konand, ke in ettefaagh ham oftaad va gheymat e naft, moddat e bish az yek daheh, ba'd az oun dore ye vahshatnaak e 1998-99, touye range e matloub e company ha gharaar gereft. in mozou' e kheyli mohem, ke tou khaavarmiyaaneh behesh tavajjoh aslan nashodeh, geopolitics e mantaghe ra taghyir khaahad daad. kam kam, EU, China, India bishtar mohtaaj e naft e ME mishavand va bar aks, amrica ME ra be onvaan e raghib e tolid e naft khaahad did. moshakhkhasan, dige ahammiyati ke ME dar 10-20 saal e aayandeh, baraaye US khaahad daasht, yek chandom e haalaa khaahad boud


بی صبرانه منتظر اون روز خواهیم نشست
روزی که نفت خاورمیانه دیگه هیچ ارزشی نداشته باشه می دونم که خیلی با اون روز فاصله داریم اما مطمئنم که من اون روز رو خواهم دید
من به یک نظریه اعتقاد راسخ دارم و اون هم نظریه تعادل طبیعت هست
معتقدم چون با وجود عظمت بسیار زیاد جهان هستی در نهایت یک محیط بسته تلقی می شه در نتیجه هر کنشی در وجودش با واکنشی متعادل در راستای تصحیح نا همگونی ها مواجه خواهد شد
حالا اگه بخوام اینو ساده بیان کنم باید بگم هیچ طیفی نبوده که برخلاف قواعد متعارف طبیعت رفتار کرده باشه و دست انتقام جوی طبیعت با یه سیلی اونو تصحیح نکرده باشه
نمی خوام وارد جزئیات و مصادیق بشم اما فقط همینو می گم اگه سطح فرهنگی اجتماعی و اخلاقی یه جامعه نزول کرد و خلاف قواعد طیبعت موجوداتی با سطوح اخلاقی و فرهنگی نازل بر روی زمین گسترده بشن این وظیفه ی طبیعت هست که اینها رو تا حد متعادل کاهش بده
نمی دونم چرا امشب کلمات یاری نمی دن به همین دلیل مخلص کلام رو عارض می شم
مردم منطقه ی خاورمیانه بسیاراز نظر فرهنگی اخلاقی و انسانی نزول کرده اند و بر خلاف قواعد طبیعت با اتکا به ابزار های نا معمول مثل همین نفت رشد و تکثیر پیدا کرده اند پس متاسفانه با وجود اینکه خودمم جزئی از همینا محسوب می شم باید عرض کنم که مطمئنم که خود طبیعت تا زمانی که خیلی هم دور نیست وظیفه ی خودشو در قبال ما انجام می ده


----------



## Kiarash




----------



## Abii

Surenas said:


> Haha that Turk jumping on that car from his balcony.
> 
> I seriously laughed my balls off with this vid too. Haha, priceless. Turkish special ops trying to open a door:
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Those are bunker doors man. 

It's easier to cut a hole in the wall then to break one of those things down.



Ahriman said:


> Yep, it depends really, Monkey Brain can be served in variety of ways, its can be served raw as well as cooked. Animal penises are also among popular East Asian cuisines!
> 
> You are probably referring to Dan Dan Mian! I think what you have eaten is the Americanized variant of noodle, there are variety of ways noodles could be prepared.


It's not that. I asked a Chinese guy and he said you're looking for bean thread noodles. But the ones I tried were a bit different than that too. 

I guess that's just how they were prepared.



Kiarash said:


>


Kiarash enghad vaghteto talafe in chiza nakon baba. Ina benzin betoonan dorost konan honar kardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 
you'll love this lol
I'm sure some jealous american made this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> you'll love this lol
> I'm sure some jealous american made this



Yeah, I loved it man. 
BTW, it is called truth, not jealousy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, I loved it man.
> BTW, it is called truth, not jealousy.


I love the "partly shitty" forecast for Vancouver and Victoria lol

It's literally the only region in the country with "mild" weather. People treat Vancouver as if it's California 

Here's one more






And more
Meanwhile in Canada | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> Hi , not bad , *screwing up my exams one by one*



I shouldn't really than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> I shouldn't really than this.





Don't worry , When you fail after trying very hard you shouldn't blame yourself and regret cos you've done your best .

This is happening to me in these days , I'll be taking a difficult exam in exactly 3 hours , Although I've spent more than 70 hours for studying that but I've almost forgotten most of it and don't know what to write  .


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


> Don't worry , When you fail after trying very hard you shouldn't blame yourself and regret cos you've done your best .
> 
> This is happening to me in these days , I'll be taking a difficult exam in exactly 3 hours , *Although I've spent more than 70 hours for studying that but I've almost forgotten most of it *and don't know what to write  .



 good luck my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

people are stupids:




inke mellat e Iran aks e khomeini ra tou maah didand ra faraamoush kard ke bege.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> people are stupids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inke mellat e Iran aks e khomeini ra tou maah didand ra faraamoush kard ke bege.


lol are
Mardom oon zaman vaghean kos khol boodana. Alanam hamchin behtar nistan, vali bazam vaghty adam javoonaye alano ba 40-50 saleha moghayese mikone mifahme cheghad mardom to oon zaman gagool boodan,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lol are
> Mardom oon zaman vaghean kos khol boodana. Alanam hamchin behtar nistan, vali bazam vaghty adam javoonaye alano ba 40-50 saleha moghayese mikone mifahme cheghad mardom to oon zaman gagool boodan,.



haalaa nemikhaam in dig ra bishtar ham bezanam vali vaghean man moundam ke inhaa che tori aks e khomeini ra tou maah didand? 
injour mavaaghe' hast ke man fekr mikonam hamoun IQ ye average=84 ham baraaye in mellat, bish az had khosh binaaneh hast, be nazaram baayad IQ ye average ye chizi shabih be complex e number e -34+40*i bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Hahaha, anyone knows what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233280886845025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughed my balls of at 1:30.


This dude has some mad dancing skills he thought he is in disco.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Abii
This video is also very interesting:





I saw this comment in the youtube comments which is true based on my knowledge from Quantum Physics:


> Matter by any definition does not exist. Everything we know as a material universe is made solely of energy, frequency, vibration and light way down to the quantum level. All of which are not physical objects - including what makes up our seemingly solid bodies and brain and everything else we experience as solid matter. Our minds somehow translate these frequencies/vibrations/light into a physical, solid reality. Breaking it down further these non-physical things really translate to INFORMATION which is wholly eternal and intangible. So a physical reality really would only exist in each conscious mind and it would be perceived differently by each one. Everything is information and information is forever - can't be destroyed. Just like a computer program is only information. Science and old time philosophy are actually starting to merge. I don't pretend to understand it all and nobody fully does but I find it awesome to imagine what will be discovered about true "reality". You and everything you perceive is just information. Maybe we're part of a super computer type program code that's been executed. Maybe the Matrix movie wasn't too far off. Maybe right now outside of my senses it's really totally empty, silent and dark and I'm no more than drifting frequencies and light converging and separating. After all, everything we see, feel, hear is only happening in our brains by compiling the information from frequency/light/vibration coming into it. What we see, hear, feel is not "out there". It's compiled by our mind in real-time which then gives us a "picture" of what we consider "real" existing only inside our minds. In actuality there's nothing physical outside our mind. Read up on quantum physics. This stuff blows my mind.


PS. some corrections are needed though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

*see this incendiary clip: Aran (Albania) 
please PR (all) in order to stop the pan-Turan ambitions.





*


----------



## rmi5

I-LEK said:


> *see this incendiary clip: Aran (Albania)
> please PR (all) in order to stop the pan-Turan ambitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Lezgian bro, what's your problem with Azeris?!!! 
Dude, try to teach us some Lezgi dance and be friends instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

rmi5 said:


> Hey Lezgian bro, what's your problem with Azeris?!!!
> Dude, try to teach us some Lezgi dance and be friends instead.



okay, I'm back here)) 
interesting news, the guerrillas are gaining momentum))

dance is also fine)) Lezghinka especially dance)) 
Op assssaaa op op


----------



## rmi5

I-LEK said:


> okay, I'm back here))
> interesting news, the guerrillas are gaining momentum))
> dance is also fine)) Lezghinka especially dance))
> Op assssaaa op op



Dude, I think we have the same thing and call it Koroglu. BTW, I am a fan of Lezgian dance.
BTW, who are your guerrillas?!!! what they want to do? where do they want to capture?  FYI, the Americas is captured a long time ago.
BTW, you can kick @SOHEIL 's a$$ in using emoticons and your writing style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

rmi5 said:


> Dude, I think we have the same thing and call it Koroglu. BTW, I am a fan of Lezgian dance.
> BTW, who are your guerrillas?!!! what they want to do? where do they want to capture?  FYI, the Americas is captured a long time ago.
> BTW, you can kick @SOHEIL 's a$$ in using emoticons and your writing style.



Caucasus holds many mysteries. soon the world will know the truth (culture, politics). 
Thanks, I appreciate it. radical movement: SADVAL (anonymous fighters) just FLNKA, SAMUR (2 is more accurate and are also masked). is growing more than a hundred small: autonomous groups. just Islamists declared jihad against the authorities. 
soon we will see a change. 
First we need to bring our tight control of in Dagestan. and create for itself a powerful vanguard. 
then the soldiers will go to full combat widespread.
in Talysh: TMAP, Movement Talysh, Revival Talysh, Talysh-Mugan Republic.

territory:
1. North: Kusary, Cuba, Sheki, Zagatala (Dagestani: Lezgi, Avars, Etc.). Lezgistan and Avaristan. 
2. South: Masala, Astara, Lerik (Talysh) Talyshistan. 

ahaha record smileys))


----------



## rmi5

I-LEK said:


> Caucasus holds many mysteries. soon the world will know the truth (culture, politics).
> Thanks, I appreciate it. radical movement: SADVAL (anonymous fighters) just FLNKA, SAMUR (2 is more accurate and are also masked). is growing more than a hundred small: autonomous groups. just Islamists declared jihad against the authorities.
> soon we will see a change.
> First we need to bring our tight control of in Dagestan. and create for itself a powerful vanguard.
> then the soldiers will go to full combat widespread.
> in Talysh: TMAP, Movement Talysh, Revival Talysh, Talysh-Mugan Republic.
> 
> territory:
> 1. North: Kusary, Cuba, Sheki, Zagatala (Dagestani: Lezgi, Avars, Etc.). Lezgistan and Avaristan.
> 2. South: Masala, Astara, Lerik (Talysh) Talyshistan.
> 
> ahaha record smileys))



Buddy, note that all Caucasians whether they are christian or muslim or mountain jews or atheist, and whether they are Azeri, Georgian, Lezgian, Avar, ... are brothers. It is the beauty of our region to be diverse in languages and cultures and so on. No one in the world would care for us more than ourselves. As long as we see each others as brothers, we would progress, otherwise, foreigners would always divide and conquer us. That's a real fact.
Anyway, I fully support you guys, as your brother, to fight for your independency and having more rights from Russians occupiers in the Northern Caucasus, but why should we fight between each other in the South? BTW, I have some Tallish friends and jewish friends and I know that they get along with Azeris very well in Azerbaijan Republic. some of them are married with Azeris, and one of them only can speak Azeri and not tallish anymore. BTW, as Azerbaijan gets more democratic, you guys can have more and more rights. We are some civilized and honorable people who can talk with each other and settle our own issues. I am 100% sure that in a more democratic Azerbaijani government, you can achieve more and more rights. Although, the situations for our minority brothers, except for Elchibey era, has been always very good compared to most of the countries in the world.


----------



## Cohen1984

Is there any upcoming space launch?


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Hey Lezgian bro, what's your problem with Azeris?!!!
> Dude, try to teach us some Lezgi dance and be friends instead.



Mate, who are these Lezgians ? Are they Azerbaijan's seperatists ?



I-LEK said:


> then the soldiers will go to full combat widespread



I don't understand who are you going to fight against.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> Mate, who are these Lezgians ? Are they Azerbaijan's separatists ?



Lezgins are the original inhabitants of the Caucasus. Many of them indeed want independence from Azerbaijan. The same counts for the Talysh in the South.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, who are these Lezgians ? Are they Azerbaijan's seperatists ?


No, They are one of our Caucasian brothers who live in Dagestan and Azerbaijan Republic. They are very good people, and their dances are very famous. I would say they are the best among us, Caucasians, in this regard. There was some ethnical issues in Azerbaijan during Elchibey presidency, specially among Tallish, who are the biggest minority in Azerbaijan Republic, and due to hardline racial attitudes of Elchibey, and I, myself, even sympathies with my minority brothers in this case, but, hopefully, the situation changed after Elchibey, and currently, there are no major tensions between us.But, I think I-LEK is from Dagestan. The situation is totally different there, and Russian a$$holes have oppressed them continuously in the previous 150 years. I think I-LEK thinks that the situation is the same in Azerbaijan while it is not. There are numerous groups, with many different ideologies who want independency from Russians and even their islamists groups want to establish "Kavkaz Emirate", as you can see in @Noxchi 's signature.



Surenas said:


> Lezgins are the original inhabitants of the Caucasus. Many of them indeed want independence from Azerbaijan. The same counts for the Talysh in the South.


You are only a hater of Azeris, and your posts does not even deserve to be replied. You even don't have enough knowledge about kurds and Iran, let alone Caucasus. Do you have even a smallest idea of Caucasians? If not, which is the case, be a dear and shut your mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> No, They are one of our Caucasian brothers who live in Dagestan and Azerbaijan Republic. They are very good people, and their dances are very famous. I would say they are the best among us, Caucasians, in this regard. There was some ethnical issues in Azerbaijan during Elchibey presidency, specially among Tallish, who are the biggest minority in Azerbaijan Republic, and due to hardline racial attitudes of Elchibey, and I, myself, even sympathies with my minority brothers in this case, but, hopefully, the situation changed after Elchibey, and currently, there are no major tensions between us.But, I think I-LEK is from Dagestan. The situation is totally different there, and Russian a$$holes have oppressed them continuously in the previous 150 years. I think I-LEK thinks that the situation is the same in Azerbaijan while it is not. There are numerous groups, with many different ideologies who want independency from Russians and even their islamists groups want to establish "Kavkaz Emirate", as you can see in @Noxchi 's signature.



I learned a something new today. 

I looked up to relationship between, Dağıstan and Turkey, there is so little contact with Dağıstan. 

So much thing to do mate, so much.


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> Lezgins are the original inhabitants of the Caucasus. Many of them indeed want independence from Azerbaijan. The same counts for the Talysh in the South.



True, I have heard some Talysh want to join Iran.

Voice of Talyshistan is broadcast by Iranian Talysh into Azerbaijan Talysh regions.

All in all it is good payback for all the separatist propaganda Azerbaijan republic does against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

T-123456 said:


> Nerdeydin sen hic pm lere cevapta vermedin?




herkesin mailleri silinmiş, dolayısıyla gelen kutuları da boş yani//

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I-LEK

rmi5 said:


> Buddy, note that all Caucasians whether they are christian or muslim or mountain jews or atheist, and whether they are Azeri, Georgian, Lezgian, Avar .......



you from Tabriz? (parents of Tabriz)
History: We have lived here for many tens of thousands of years.
in 1918 we were robbed of independence.



Sinan said:


> Mate, who are these Lezgians ? Are they Azerbaijan's seperatists ?
> I don't understand who are you going to fight against.



....think: "against you" close the refrigerator door and window. we go"))) joke))



Surenas said:


> Lezgins are the original inhabitants of the Caucasus. Many of them indeed want independence from Azerbaijan. The same counts for the Talysh in the South.



brother dzhan you said 100% truth.
it really is:
we lived tens of thousands of years in the Caucasus.
and lost its independence in 1918.



rmi5 said:


> No, They are one of our Caucasian brothers who live in Dagestan and Azerbaijan Republic. They are very good people, and their dances are very famous. I would say they are the best among us, Caucasians, in this regard. There was some ethnical issues in Azerbaijan during Elchibey presidency, specially among Tallish, who are the biggest minority in Azerbaijan Republic, and due to hardline racial attitudes of Elchibey, and I, myself, even sympathies with my minority brothers in this case, but, hopefully, the situation changed after Elchibey, and currently, there are no major tensions between us.But, I think I-LEK is from Dagestan. The situation is totally different there, and Russian a$$holes have oppressed them continuously in the previous 150 years. I think I-LEK thinks that the situation is the same in Azerbaijan while it is not. There are numerous groups, with many different ideologies who want independency from Russians and even their islamists groups want to establish "Kavkaz Emirate", as you can see in @Noxchi 's signature.
> 
> You are only a hater of Azeris, and your posts does not even deserve to be replied. You even don't have enough knowledge about kurds and Iran, let alone Caucasus. Do you have even a smallest idea of Caucasians? If not, which is the case, be a dear and shut your mouth.



buddy you Irani-az*A*ri or Baku-az*E*ri ?


----------



## I-LEK

rmi5 said:


> @Noxchi @Surenas
> You are only a hater of Azeris, and your posts does not even deserve to be replied. You even don't have enough knowledge about kurds and Iran, let alone Caucasus. Do you have even a smallest idea of Caucasians? If not, which is the case, be a dear and shut your mouth.



I think if you have friends, you have questions - write (or other top here) I will answer (with great joy). 
maybe he has little / much information. I can tell more.

ps friends, let us observe the statutes of the forum.



Sinan said:


> I learned a something new today.
> I looked up to relationship between, Dağıstan and Turkey, there is so little contact with Dağıstan.
> So much thing to do mate, so much.



contact me, I'll tell


----------



## I-LEK

SinaG said:


> True, I have heard some Talysh want to join Iran.
> Voice of Talyshistan is broadcast by Iranian Talysh into Azerbaijan Talysh regions.
> All in all it is good payback for all the separatist propaganda Azerbaijan republic does against Iran.


*1. yes this is true, you told the truth.*

2. No it's not!.............."Voice Talyshistan" - only Talysh radio (1/1) 
*and is the only radio broadcasting .........Baku? Astara? Massali? Lerik? No! No! No!*
*it broadcasts of Karabakh (Artsakh)*

3. why not Azer.r.1918 radio (TV, newspapers, politics, environment) for:
*
Talysh, Lezgins, Avars, Udins, Tsakhurs, Rutuls, Buduh,
Kryzs, Hinalug, Archie, Jackie, Aguls, Tabasarans (Tavasparani), 
Tata, Mountain Jews, + other nations Caucasians ???

2-3 million (non-Turk) --- 
are indigenous autochthonous nation Caucasus

why have radio in Armenia, but not in Azerbaijan in 1918 ??? *


----------



## rmi5

I-LEK said:


> you from Tabriz? (parents of Tabriz)
> History: We have lived here for many tens of thousands of years.
> in 1918 we were robbed of independence.
> ....think: "against you" close the refrigerator door and window. we go"))) joke))
> brother dzhan you said 100% truth.
> it really is:
> we lived tens of thousands of years in the Caucasus.
> and lost its independence in 1918.
> buddy you Irani-az*A*ri or Baku-az*E*ri ?



Nope, actually I am from Qajar tribe, some people in caucasus, call us Kadjars!!! Some of my ancestors were living in Ganja, and Qarabag, and the other part were living in Tehran, but most of them moved to Tehran, including my grand parents before and after WW. So, basically, I am from both north Azerbaijan and south Azerbaijan. I have still many friends and acquaintances in north, and we are still in touch. We have some Talish and mountain jew relatives as well. So, I am very well aware of North Azerbaijan's situation. BTW, sometimes I have a feeling that you are not north caucasian, and you are maybe a persian. Never mind. BTW, where are you exactly from? Derbent? Baki? and what's your problem with azeris? since I have not heard so far that lezgians have anything special against us.



I-LEK said:


> I think if you have friends, you have questions - write (or other top here) I will answer (with great joy).
> maybe he has little / much information. I can tell more.
> ps friends, let us observe the statutes of the forum.
> contact me, I'll tell


No, thanks, I don't think that you could have more information about North Azerbaijan than my acquaintances who actually live there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

I-LEK said:


> *1. yes this is true, you told the truth.*
> 2. No it's not!.............."Voice Talyshistan" - only Talysh radio (1/1)
> *and is the only radio broadcasting .........Baku? Astara? Massali? Lerik? No! No! No!*
> *it broadcasts of Karabakh (Artsakh)*
> 3. why not Azer.r.1918 radio (TV, newspapers, politics, environment) for:
> *Talysh, Lezgins, Avars, Udins, Tsakhurs, Rutuls, Buduh,
> Kryzs, Hinalug, Archie, Jackie, Aguls, Tabasarans (Tavasparani),
> Tata, Mountain Jews, + other nations Caucasians ???
> 2-3 million (non-Turk) ---
> are indigenous autochthonous nation Caucasus
> why have radio in Armenia, but not in Azerbaijan in 1918 ??? *



WTF is Artsakh? where were those a$$holes when we were living in Qarabag? If you have any real problem with us, we can talk and solve the issue, there is no need to betray Azeris or insulting us, for the sake of a bunch of invader armenian dogs. You are very weird dude, even many Tallish went to fronts to fight with those dogs when there was some minor problems in old times. I think it should not be different for other ethnicities as well. That's why you look very weird to me. BTW, No tallish is nerveless to listen to enemy's garbage. Armenians can put their radio in their a$$. If not, I can put it there with no charge.



S00R3NA said:


>



The third one is awesome


----------



## rmi5

Guys, 
We are almost in the "Daheh Zajr" as some people say, or "Daheh Fajr" as aakhounds say. Has anything been unveiled yet? (khaali-bandi or vaghei  )
@SOHEIL @Serpentine @mohsen @Abii @Islam shall be the winner

PS. khaaheshan ya in baar, photoshop nazanid, ya age mizanan, va mizanid, lotfan narinid. ba tashakkor va ehteraam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

I-LEK said:


> ...think: "against you" close the refrigerator door and window. we go"))) joke))



I know Russia can be brutal so, i'll support Dağıstan, but if you suggest any kind of separatism in a Turkic country.....well, we have 30 years of terrorist experience. We can always help our Azeri bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Sinan said:


> i'll support Dağıstan



Are you saying that you're supporting Islamist terrorists? They're nuts!


----------



## Abii

Chera to Iran ATM ha ro tabaghe dovom mizaran? In sevomin aksie ke mibinam ATM ro enghad bala dorost kardan! Jaryan chie? Kos khol bazie hamishegie Irane ya dalile khasi dare?



>


----------



## mohsen

محض اطلاعات عمومی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Ahriman said:


> Are you saying that you're supporting Islamist terrorists? They're nuts!



What terrorists ? Dağıstan is a federal republic subjected to Russia. I'm saying Turkey should work more with Dağıstan in order the remove Russian influence on them as we did/still doing with Georgia.


----------



## Ahriman

Sinan said:


> What terrorists ? Dağıstan is a federal republic subjected to Russia. I'm saying Turkey should work more with Dağıstan in order the remove Russian influence on them as we did/still doing with Georgia.



The separatists in Dagestan are Islamist Jihadi groups, they want Sharia Law to be implemented in Dagestan, overall, they're dangerous folks, sometimes enemy of your enemy is also your enemy 



Abii said:


> Chera to Iran ATM ha ro tabaghe dovom mizaran? In sevomin aksie ke mibinam ATM ro enghad bala dorost kardan! Jaryan chie? Kos khol bazie hamishegie Irane ya dalile khasi dare?



Ghada boland shode 
Fekr konam Iran ro ba Netherland eshtebah gereftan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Ahriman said:


> he separatists in Dagestan are Islamist Jihadi groups, they want Sharia Law to be implemented in Dagestan, overall, they're dangerous folks, sometimes enemy of your enemy is also your enemy



I won't support Jihadist freaks anyway at all.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahriman

Sinan said:


> I won't support Jihadist freaks anyway at all.....



I do know your type my friend  I know that you won't support Jihadists, but if Russian influence loosens over that region, all the hell gonna break loose, and the same scenario that is happening in Syria, will also happen in Dagestan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> You are only a hater of Azeris, and your posts does not even deserve to be replied. You even don't have enough knowledge about kurds and Iran, let alone Caucasus. Do you have even a smallest idea of Caucasians? If not, which is the case, be a dear and shut your mouth.



I am willing to bet that you are not man enough to tell the same in my face irl, you little internet-hero. I don't really care what you little shitty pan-Turkish mind has made you to believe, but you Azerbaboons should be the last to complain about historical knowledge or whatever you are implying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> I am willing to bet that you are not man enough to tell the same in my face irl, you little internet-hero. I don't really care what you little shitty pan-Turkish mind has made you to believe, but you Azerbaboons should be the last to complain about historical knowledge or whatever you are implying.



I wonder, what is your understanding of Pan-Turkism ?


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> I do know your type my friend  I know that you won't support Jihadists, but if Russian influence loosens over that region, all the hell gonna break loose, and the same scenario that is happening in Syria, will also happen in Dagestan.



You are not right about Dagestan. Only a portion of oppositions are islamists and only a portion of them can be categorized as dangerous ones. Even the situation in Chechenia is not something like what you described. Many of extremists are actually from a naqshbandi soufi cult who live in some limited parts of Chechenia. Anyway, I don't know what is your source for these claims, but it is wrong. Statistically speaking, it is the same as claiming that all Iranians are wahabi, while as we all know, such a claim would be extremely wrong.



Sinan said:


> I wonder, what is your understanding of Pan-Turkism ?


At the first place, You need to explain to him what is the meaning of "understanding". BTW, he lacks such an ability. usually his brain works as a short circuit which its functionality can be described by "Garbage In- Garbage Out". Brother, Don't waste your time for hater kids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Like I said, you are a coward. Only cowards try to talk to me through others. You weren't even man enough to quote my post.


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> I am willing to bet that you are not man enough to tell the same in my face irl, you little internet-hero. I don't really care what you little shitty pan-Turkish mind has made you to believe, but you Azerbaboons should be the last to complain about historical knowledge or whatever you are implying.


As I have told you before, your a$$ needs to be kicked each month. I explained your issue to @atatwolf as well. but, It seems that you are not satisfied with this level, and you need to be kicked in the a$$ in the physical level. BTW, whenever you came to US, I can do the job with no charges for you. Do not hesitate to contact me then. BTW, the mental age of you and the hezbollahi goon who has liked your post, which he was claiming to be an azeri before, is clearly below 5, since you were using name callings, such as "azer....". BTW, @Ostad , bro, get familiar with this low life trolls.

^^^^^


Surenas said:


> Like I said, you are a coward. Only cowards try to talk to me through others. You weren't even man enough to quote my post.


I was typing my response to your post, but it seems that you have not eat your medicine, and lost your patience to be kicked 



Abii said:


> Chera to Iran ATM ha ro tabaghe dovom mizaran? In sevomin aksie ke mibinam ATM ro enghad bala dorost kardan! Jaryan chie? Kos khol bazie hamishegie Irane ya dalile khasi dare?



Nemidounam vaghean, vali shaayad mikhaastan faghat be onvaan e yek project, ATM ra nasb konand, baghiyash dige baraashoun mohem naboude. be onvaan e yek project e dige ham, mitounan dobaare poul begirand, va goh kaariye ghablishoun ra saaf va souf konand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> I was typing my response to your post, but it seems that you have not eat your medicine, and lost your patience to be kicked



You and your 'kicking'. You would not even dare to raise your voice irl. You internet hero. I spit on your internet heroism.

Tork-e khar.


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> You and your 'kicking'. You would not even dare to raise your voice irl. You internet hero. I spit on your internet heroism.





> Tork-e khar.


@Sinan , That's the typical insult that 3-4 years old persians use, when they want to insult Turks. BTW, now, he expects me to call him "sag", which means dog. BTW, @Surenas , buy a candy and go out and have fun with the kids in your age, instead of spamming in the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan , That's the typical insult that 3-4 years old persians use, when they want to insult Turks. BTW, now, he expects me to call him "sag", which means dog. BTW, @Surenas , buy a candy and go out and have fun with the kids in your age, instead of spamming in the thread.



I really don't mind him what he says about Turks. 

We have been called many things by many nations. By the way "Tork-e khar." what does this mean ?


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I really don't mind him what he says about Turks.
> We have been called many things by many nations. By the way "Tork-e khar." what does this mean ?



"Khar" means Donkey. Also, Azeris call a$$holes like him and Armenians as dog. 
From historical point of view, I think this name calling dates back to medieval times in which Shias were calling sunnis as dogs, and sunnis were calling shias as donkey. BTW, by considering the fact that azeris were the first and only important Shia ethnicity and the rest were sunni in Iran, these name callings got transfered to the new platform. 
Anyway, Jami, one of the greatest poets of Iran in that era, has a very beautiful poem in which he mocks the ones who use this name calling. I'll post this poem later, if I find a decent translation of it. 

PS. I found the original version of the poem:
ای مغ بچه از مهر بده جام می ام // کآمد ز نزاع سنی و شیعه قی ام// گویند که جامیا چه مذهب داری؟// صد شکر که سگ سنی و خر شیعه نیم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

This is the first time, i have ever heard "donkey" used as a insult against Turks. 

Well doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

It is because Azeris (or Turks) in general are known for their stupidity. Even in Holland there is a saying of 'stupid turk' (domme Turk). 

Nothing more laughable than your artificial adoption of the wolf as the symbol for your identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> It is because Azeris (or Turks) in general are known for their stupidity. Even in Holland there is a saying of 'stupid turk' (domme Turk).
> 
> Nothing more laughable than your artificial adoption of the wolf as the symbol for your identity.


These dumb Turks managed to establish 16 empires, 7 Turkic states are independent today.

It must be a shame for Kurds that they didnt even managed to found only one state in their history, in contrary to these dumb Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> It is because Azeris (or Turks) in general are known for their stupidity. Even in Holland there is a saying of 'stupid turk' (domme Turk).
> 
> Nothing more laughable than your artificial adoption of the wolf as the symbol for your identity.



See this statistics:
Average IQ by Country
Now, get lost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> It is because Azeris (or Turks) in general are known for their stupidity. Even in Holland there is a saying of 'stupid turk' (domme Turk).
> 
> Nothing more laughable than your artificial adoption of the wolf as the symbol for your identity.



I understand your "Turcophobia", well no need to continue on this issue in this thread.

We can discuss 1 on 1 when PM comes back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> These dumb Turks managed to establish 16 empires, 7 Turkic states are independent today.



Only through military barbarism. Turks/Mongoloids were known for their barbaric raids, etc. You forget that in all these empires it were Persians and others who were busy with managing the empire and other cultural elements. 



> It must be a shame for Kurds that they didnt even managed to found only one state in their history, in contrary to these dumb Turks.



It must be shame that you don't know history.

Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Buyid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ayyubid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SinaG

Please everyone calm down and stop with the racism. I myself have many problems with Azerbaijan republic, but no need to be racist to Azeris. Similarly no need for racism against Kurds or Persians either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> See this statistics:
> Average IQ by Country
> Now, get lost



Shut up, donkey. This IQ list is outdated and widely criticized as Western-centric. Persians are known for their intellect in which country whatsoever. Turks on the other hand only for their sheer stupidity.


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Only through military barbarism. Turks/Mongoloids were known for their barbaric raids, etc.


Yeah and others was throwing flowers to their enemys. 



> You forget that in all these empires it were Persians and others who were busy with managing the empire and other cultural elements.


Lol, such a BS. 



> t must be shame that you don't know history.
> 
> Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Buyid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Ayyubid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Its still obscure if these empires was really Kurdish, and they only survived for 100-200 years, nice empires must say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> Shut up, donkey. This IQ list is outdated and widely criticized as Western-centric. Persians are known for their intellect in which country whatsoever. Turks on the other hand only for their sheer stupidity.



haha, got kicked in the a$$ again?!!! BTW, you need to be thankful for Azeris presence who elevated the average, otherwise, the average would fall below Saudi Arabia and Afghanistan. Now, shoo ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Chill out guys. 

@xenon54 @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Chill out guys.
> 
> @xenon54 @rmi5


Im am chill, my comments are not racist in contrary to his.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

rmi5 said:


> See this statistics:
> Average IQ by Country
> Now, get lost



Wouldn’t trust those numbers, it would mean the average is a 'retard'.


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Yeah and others was throwing flowers to their enemys.
> Lol, such a BS.
> Its still obscure if these empires was really Kurdish, and they only survived for 100-200 years, nice empires must say.


Buyid were from Caspian sea coasts, and medes are not even related. About Ayyubids, you can ask arabs to explain to him the truth. Anyway, this kid, believes that Safavids and Cyrus were kurds as well. So, I don't have any further discussion with him, otherwise, he would claim that George Washington was a kurd as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Yeah and others was throwing flowers to their enemys.



You guys were unique in this. Read history. 




> Lol, such a BS.



Not really. 



> Its still obscure if these empires was really Kurdish, and they only survived for 100-200 years, nice empires must say.



Not obscure.


----------



## rmi5

Doritos11 said:


> Wouldn’t trust those numbers, it would mean the average is a 'retard'.



Do you have any doubts that most of middle-easterners are retards?!!! BTW, I think having an IQ above 80 should be OK for most of the people.


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Buyid were from Caspian sea coasts, and medes are not even related. About Ayyubids, you can ask arabs to explain to him the truth. Anyway, this kid, believes that Safavids and Cyrus were kurds as well. So, I don't have any further discussion with him, otherwise, he would claim that George Washington was a kurd as well.


The only Kurdish thing on these empires was that their ruler was somehow Half Kurdish.


----------



## Doritos11

rmi5 said:


> Do you have any doubts that most of middle-easterners are retards?!!! BTW, I think having an IQ above 80 should be OK for most of the people.



They’re all violent and angry, but I wouldn’t think they’re to be placed in that category, I hope at least otherwise

Your right, 80 isn’t far fetched from the people there according to statistics, checked it again


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Buyid were from Caspian sea coasts, and medes are not even related.



Buyids were Kurdish. Medes spoke an Northwestern Iranian language, like the Kurds and the original Azeris. They were definitely related. In fact, the Median Empire collides with Greater Kurdistan when it comes to geography.



> About Ayyubids, you can ask arabs to explain to him the truth. Anyway, this kid, believes that Safavids and Cyrus were kurds as well. So, I don't have any further discussion with him, otherwise, he would claim that George Washington was a kurd as well.



Ayyubids were Kurdish. Salahedin was a Kurd. Cyrus was half Median, half Persian. This is a known fact.

Claiming others of false ethnicities is a Turkish habit.


----------



## rmi5

Doritos11 said:


> They’re all violent and angry, but I wouldn’t think they’re to be placed in that category


Buddy, blowing up yourself among a bunch of civilians needs something more than anger which is called stupidity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Doritos11 said:


> Wouldn’t trust those numbers, it would mean the average is a 'retard'.



IQ Scale

Over 140 - Genius or almost genius
120 - 140 - Very superior intelligence
110 - 119 - Superior intelligence
90 - 109 - Average or normal intelligence
80 - 89 - Dullness
70 - 79 - Borderline deficiency in intelligence
Under 70 - Feeble-mindedness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

lol whats that ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Doritos11 said:


> lol whats that ^^


Just wanted to ask the same, it looks like a technical drawing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

@Sinan @xenon54 

Guys what would you recommend from this menu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Just wanted to ask the same, it looks like a technical drawing.





Doritos11 said:


> lol whats that ^^



Ehmmm. copy paste failed. 

I was working on ventilation ducts. 

@SinaG 

Beyti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

SinaG said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Guys what would you recommend from this menu?


Pirzola, and Sis Kebab.



Sinan said:


> Ehmmm. copy paste failed.
> 
> I was working on ventilation ducts.


That means i was right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

All these IQ-lists are outdated, Western-centric and false. In fact, they apply a Western-orientated test to non-Western parts of the world. IQ is closely related to education. How better the educational infrastructure in a country, the better the IQ. From what I've seen, Europeans are not more intelligent than Middle Easterners. In fact, many of them are superficial, ignorant and simplistic.



SinaG said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Guys what would you recommend from this menu?



Cop Sis Kebab is the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> All these IQ-lists are outdated, Western-centric and false. In fact, they apply a Western-orientated test to non-Western parts of the world. *IQ is closely related to education. How better the educational infrastructure in a country, the better the IQ.* From what I've seen, Europeans are not more intelligent than Middle Easterners. In fact, many of them are superficial, ignorant and simplistic.


But Europe has a better education system than ME, you contradict yourself.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Pirzola, and Sis Kebab.
> 
> That means i was right?



Yeap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> But Europe has a better educatuion system than ME, you contradict yourself.



How exactly? I'm not saying Europeans don't have a higher IQ than Middle Easterners. I just wanted to explain the differences. There was time when Middle East had better educational centers than Europe. See, context is important.


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> You are not right about Dagestan. Only a portion of oppositions are islamists and only a portion of them can be categorized as dangerous ones. Even the situation in Chechenia is not something like what you described. Many of extremists are actually from a naqshbandi soufi cult who live in some limited parts of Chechenia. Anyway, I don't know what is your source for these claims, but it is wrong. Statistically speaking, it is the same as claiming that all Iranians are wahabi, while as we all know, such a claim would be extremely wrong.



In Russia’s Dagestan, Salafi Muslims clash with government authorities - The Washington Post
The evolution of Dagestani Salafism | Russia Beyond The Headlines ASIA
Dagestan | Salafi Islam | The Caucasus | GlobalPost
Sowing Rebellion in Dagestan? |

There are many more, danger of Salafi extremists in Russia is not to be taken lightly. If the Russians lose control (which is highly unlikely) same thing that is happening in Syria will happen in Russia.

Salafis are in conflict with Sufis, because Sufis are mainly pro-gov, and they (Sufis) are actually recognized by the government, whereas Wahhabis are not, so basically Wahhabis have found Sufis in their way of dominance over the region. Read the passage in the book below if you are interested.

Dagestan: Russian Hegemony and Islamic Resistance in the North Caucasus - Robert Bruce Ware, Ware, Enver Kisriev - Google Books

Salafis currently have presence in Georgia (very minor presence), Chechnya (heavy presence), Dagestan (moderate to heavy presence, with backing of Saudis and probably Qataris), they also maintain presence in some of the other former Soviet Republics.

I understand your point that not everyone there is Wahabbi, but they are the ones that will gain control (thanks to their financial backers) if everything goes to shit. 

"Salafis dislike the Sufi alliance with the government. Sufis run the government-sanctioned Spiritual Board of Muslims, to which the official clergy belong. They also support a secular state. Salafis do not." Wikipedia

Malaysians' IQ is 92?! I would question the validity of the report based on that alone!

What criterion were taken into consideration exactly? Many factors could affect the result of an IQ statistics even within the same locale, meaning if the population sample were to be taken from the city of Tehran, the *differences* between results obtained from Upper middle class whose members are often more educated than the members of lower class whom would be taking the same test would have been determinant over the result of the statistics. That's why I generally dismiss the concept of IQ, especially at this scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Ahriman said:


> Malaysians' IQ is 92?! I would question the validity of the report based on that alone!



I think that site, uses participants values to form an average. 

I will raise Turkey's average tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Is this guy a christian (Amir tataloo)?


----------



## New

Unfortunately truth hurts guys,
Iran has many extraordinary intelligents. But as I mentioned above, unfortunately truth hurts. Whenever I go outside, I come back furious due to the level of stupidity I see in the people around. Hence I have reduced going out into necessary occasions.
I will not be angry if I am put in the same category while I am talking generally, because I have internally accepted the fact that truth hurts.
Neither I am suffering from low self-esteem nor am I considered to be a xenophile, but anyone with an experience of even a euro trip, will feel the pain of sheer truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Unfortunately truth hurts guys,
> Iran has many extraordinary intelligents. But as I mentioned above, unfortunately truth hurts. Whenever I go outside, I come back furious due to the level of stupidity I see in the people around. Hence I have reduced going out into necessary occasions.
> I will not be angry if I am put in the same category while I am talking generally, because I have internally accepted the fact that truth hurts.
> Neither I am suffering from low self-esteem nor am I considered to be a xenophile, but anyone with an experience of even a euro trip, will feel the pain of sheer truth.



Wow mate, just wow. 

I couldn't put into words better than you. This is exactly how i feel in my country.

But i don't think, cause of this "being lesser intelligent than Europeans". I think because of loose laws, education system, respect for each other, etc.....

I also have gone to Euro-trip with interrail. I definitely felt what you said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> Nope, actually I am from Qajar tribe, some people in caucasus, call us Kadjars!!! Some of my ancestors were living in Ganja, and Qarabag, and the other part were living in Tehran, but most of them moved to Tehran, including my grand parents before and after WW. So, basically, I am from both north Azerbaijan and *south Azerbaijan*. I have still many friends and acquaintances in north, and we are still in touch. We have some Talish and mountain jew relatives as well. So, I am very well aware of North Azerbaijan's situation. BTW, sometimes I have a feeling that you are not north caucasian, and you are maybe a persian. Never mind. BTW, where are you exactly from? Derbent? Baki? and what's your problem with azeris? since I have not heard so far that lezgians have anything special against us.
> 
> 
> No, thanks, I don't think that you could have more information about North Azerbaijan than my acquaintances who actually live there


faghat bir azarbayjan var! oda iraranin azarbayjanidi! sen diyen azerbaijan kimin bir azerbaijan yokhdu!kuzey azerbayjan aran ve ganje va shirvandilar!
alievi oldurmek sora siz heabinize de yetisejegiz!



Azizam said:


> Is this guy a christian (Amir tataloo)?


No, he is just an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

MTN1917 said:


> No, he is just an idiot.



haha  (i don't know the guy, just found the comment funny)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> loose laws, education system, respect for each other


"loose laws, education system, respect for each other" + deference in culture, more development in social ethics, .... ,They are all soft words for describing IQ difference, mate.
Put a bunch of idiots in a sealed room and you will see quarrels on daily basis. while put some intelligents in the same condition and you won't see any of those problems in a life long.
But the potential difference between my view and yours might be that I believe intelligence quotient is raisable like muscles.
There is no shocking in seeing the idiocy of a bunch of people whom have deserted intellection for quite a life, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

MTN1917 said:


> faghat bir azarbayjan var! oda iraranin azarbayjanidi! sen diyen azerbaijan kimin bir azerbaijan yokhdu!kuzey azerbayjan aran ve ganje va shirvandilar!
> alievi oldurmek sora siz heabinize de yetisejegiz!



Yaashaasin gaardaash





sikdin bilasin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> faghat bir azarbayjan var! oda iraranin azarbayjanidi! sen diyen azerbaijan kimin bir azerbaijan yokhdu!kuzey azerbayjan aran ve ganje va shirvandilar!
> alievi oldurmek sora siz heabinize de yetisejegiz!



How did you learn Turkish ?


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> Yaashaasin gaardaash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sikdin* bilasin


I dont know what you meant by this but in Turkey this is something really rude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

@MTN1917

Dont waste your time … rmi5 is fake turk ... he can't even speak the language !



xenon54 said:


> I dont know what you meant by this but in Turkey this is something really rude.



Exactly !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> @MTN1917
> 
> Dont waste your time … rmi5 is fake turk ... he can't even speak the language !
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly !


You can speak Azari?


----------



## New

MTN1917 said:


> faghat bir azarbayjan var! oda iraranin azarbayjanidi! sen diyen azerbaijan kimin bir azerbaijan yokhdu!kuzey azerbayjan aran ve ganje va shirvandilar!
> alievi oldurmek sora siz heabinize de yetisejegiz!





SOHEIL said:


> Yaashaasin gaardaash
> sikdin bilasin



Set it back to channel one, dudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> You can speak Azari?



Ya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> Ya


Ok next question, are you Azari?


----------



## SOHEIL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Set it back to channel one, dudes.



Dare serial mide !








xenon54 said:


> Ok next question, are you Azari?



Ya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> Dare serial mide !


na, manzooram in bood yejouri sohbat konid ma ham befahmin.


----------



## Ahriman

cok fazla Turkce bilmiyorum, ama ogreniyorum


----------



## SOHEIL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> na, manzooram in bood yejouri sohbat konid ma ham befahmin.



ahan







Ahriman said:


> cok fazla Turkce bilmiyorum, ama ogreniyorum



Yokh baba !!!





Haardaan oorgashton !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

xenon54 said:


> Ok next question, are you Azari?





SOHEIL said:


> Ya



@Sinan we got another one, but this one doesnt like Turks much though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys don't waste your time like, i did on that IQ site. 

Free IQ test, my @ss

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Ahriman said:


> cok fazla Turkce bilmiyorum, ama ogreniyorum


Wow fekr konam man inja dar aghaliatam, inja hame turkan mage khalafesh sabet beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> @Sinan we got another one, but this one doesnt like Turks much though.



What you mean !?


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Unfortunately truth hurts guys,
> Iran has many extraordinary intelligents. But as I mentioned above, unfortunately truth hurts. Whenever I go outside, I come back furious due to the level of stupidity I see in the people around. Hence I have reduced going out into necessary occasions.
> I will not be angry if I am put in the same category while I am talking generally, because I have internally accepted the fact that truth hurts.
> Neither I am suffering from low self-esteem nor am I considered to be a xenophile, but anyone with an experience of even a euro trip, will feel the pain of sheer truth.


Yeah, and they think that they are the smartest people on the earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Guys don't waste your time like, i did on that IQ site.


Lol, how much time did it take you to complete the test, dude?


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Is this guy a christian (Amir tataloo)?



No,BTW he is a popular singer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Sinan said:


> How did you learn Turkish ?


My father is an Azeri.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Guys don't waste your time like, i did on that IQ site.
> 
> Free IQ test, my @ss
> 
> View attachment 14974

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> What you mean !?


Your ~4th Iranian Member with Azari origin that me and @Sinan found out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, and they think that they are the smartest people on the earth


Those who think so, are the dumbest.


----------



## MTN1917

Ahriman said:


> cok fazla Turkce bilmiyorum, ama ogreniyorum


afarin! dusmanin dili ogrenmek cok iyi bir shey


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> Your ~4th Iranian Member with Azari origin that me and @Sinan found out.



Congratulations ... nice found !!!


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> No,BTW he is a popular singer.



Damn now @rmi5 is gonna go & get his chest waxed !  

Be a man....be like @SOHEIL - a Hairy Beast !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Sinan said:


> Guys don't waste your time like, i did on that IQ site.
> 
> Free IQ test, my @ss



woow, discount of 0.5€?? take the deal Sinan, you can't get it better than that!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

MTN1917 said:


> afarin! dusmanin dili ogrenmek cok iyi bir shey



But learning arabic is impossible !!!


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Yaashaasin gaardaash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sikdin bilasin



I think he is trying to say "Sıktın bilesin"


----------



## xenon54 out

MTN1917 said:


> afarin! dusmanin dili ogrenmek cok iyi bir shey


So you consider Turks as your Enemy?


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> faghat bir azarbayjan var! oda iraranin azarbayjanidi! sen diyen azerbaijan kimin bir azerbaijan yokhdu!kuzey azerbayjan aran ve ganje va shirvandilar!
> alievi oldurmek sora siz heabinize de yetisejegiz!
> No, he is just an idiot.



Iranian Azerbaijan>>> You mean South Azerbaijan?  LOL
BTW, Aliev is a nice guy compared to mullahs. IMO, his dogs shit worth more than mullahs.



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Unfortunately truth hurts guys,
> Iran has many extraordinary intelligents. But as I mentioned above, unfortunately truth hurts. Whenever I go outside, I come back furious due to the level of stupidity I see in the people around. Hence I have reduced going out into necessary occasions.
> I will not be angry if I am put in the same category while I am talking generally, because I have internally accepted the fact that truth hurts.
> Neither I am suffering from low self-esteem nor am I considered to be a xenophile, but anyone with an experience of even a euro trip, will feel the pain of sheer truth.





Islam shall be the winner said:


> "loose laws, education system, respect for each other" + deference in culture, more development in social ethics, .... ,They are all soft words for describing IQ difference, mate.
> Put a bunch of idiots in a sealed room and you will see quarrels on daily basis. while put some intelligents in the same condition and you won't see any of those problems in a life long.
> But the potential difference between my view and yours might be that I believe intelligence quotient is raisable like muscles.
> There is no shocking in seeing the idiocy of a bunch of people whom have deserted intellection for quite a life, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Armstrong said:


> Damn now @rmi5 is gonna go & get his chest waxed !
> 
> Be a man....be like @SOHEIL - a Hairy Beast !



Mr.Buttstrong !

You are geting on my nerves ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> @Sinan we got another one, but this one doesnt like Turks much though.



Nope, @MTN1917 @SOHEIL both not Azeri but i think they learned Turkish.

I can immediately feel my Turkish brethren, they are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> @MTN1917
> Dont waste your time … rmi5 is fake turk ... he can't even speak the language !
> Exactly !



yeah, You are mad, since I busted you when the famous anti-Azeri troll, Surenas, called us Azerbaboon and you thanked his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> My father is an Azeri.



Don't think so.


----------



## Armstrong

SOHEIL said:


> Mr.Buttstrong !
> 
> You are geting on my nerves ...



Okay !  

I was only kidding *Mrs.SOHEIL* !


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Guys don't waste your time like, i did on that IQ site.
> 
> Free IQ test, my @ss
> 
> View attachment 14974




Don't try it brother. If Bahoz finds out this website, he can make the average lower by 20 points alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Lol, how much time did it take you to complete the test, dude?



Between the two post.... 20 minutes i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> Damn now @rmi5 is gonna go & get his chest waxed !
> 
> Be a man....be like @SOHEIL - a Hairy Beast !




man, in one single sentence, you are awesome! You can change people's mood to be happy in a second.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Esfand said:


> woow, discount of 0.5€?? take the deal Sinan, you can't get it better than that!!!



Free ones says between 137-141. But i really like to get an official one. But not from internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> man, in one single sentence, you are awesome! You can change people's mood to be happy in a second.



But I think @SOHEIL hates me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Your ~4th Iranian Member with Azari origin that me and @Sinan found out.


That's not too hard

Most Iranians have a Kurd, Turk or Persian relative somewhere close by. Most of them only know one language though (like me). 

I've known so many Iranians that have turned out to be Kurds or Turks and I always find out when their grandparents call them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Don't try it brother. If Bahoz finds out this website, he can make the average lower by 20 points alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> So you consider Turks as your Enemy?



Yes, he does. I don't wanna bitching here like the 6th grade boys, but he always refer to @Sinan as "martikkeh" whenever he talks in persian.


----------



## SinaG

Sinan said:


> Nope, @MTN1917 @SOHEIL both not Azeri but i think they learned Turkish.
> 
> I can immediately feel my Turkish brethren, they are not.



People in Iran don't just "learn Turkish" like they would English. I would say the vast majority of Iranians who speak it are actually Azeri themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> Iranian Azerbaijan>>> You mean South Azerbaijan?  LOL
> BTW, Aliev is a nice guy compared to mullahs. IMO, his dogs shit worth more than mullahs.


alieve kopegin siki emmegi cok yakhchi bilir! LOL


Sinan said:


> Nope, @MTN1917 @SOHEIL both not Azeri but i think they learned Turkish.
> 
> I can immediately feel my Turkish brethren, they are not.


sence irana khianat edenler turkdular ama heghighat bundan bashka bir sheydi. biz turklar iranseven! biz kizilbashlar kimin janimizi iran ichin veririz.


----------



## T-123456

MTN1917 said:


> afarin! dusmanin dili ogrenmek cok iyi bir shey


Kim dushman?


----------



## SinaG

Armstrong said:


> Damn now @rmi5 is gonna go & get his chest waxed !
> 
> Be a man....be like @SOHEIL - a Hairy Beast !



You like what Amir Tataloo is offering?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> sence irana khianat edenler turkdular ama heghighat bundan bashka bir sheydi. biz turklar iranseven! biz kizilbashlar kimin janimizi iran ichin veririz.



Hem Türk'sün hem Türklere düşmansın....... nasıl olabiliyor böyle bir şey acaba ? 

Sen Türk isen bende Uzaylıyım.


----------



## MTN1917

T-123456 said:


> Kim dushman?


Separatist financed by republic of azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> But I think @SOHEIL hates me !


@SOHEIL hates everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Sinan said:


> Don't think so.


my father is from Namin



Sinan said:


> Hem Türk'sün hem Türklere düşmansın....... nasıl olabiliyor böyle bir şey acaba ?
> 
> Sen Türk isen bende Uzaylıyım.


I am an Azeri not a turk, turks are yellow skinned people.


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> Separatist financed by republic of azerbaijan



Who are they ?? You mean seperatist Azeri Turks in Iran ?



MTN1917 said:


> my father is from Namin



I don't know Namin


----------



## xenon54 out

MTN1917 said:


> I am and Azeri not a turk, turks are yellow skinned people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Armstrong said:


> Okay !
> 
> I was only kidding *Mrs.SOHEIL* !



God ... please help this crazy Buttstrong !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Between the two post.... 20 minutes i guess.


So, a brief test I guess.
BTW, no need to take the test dude, based on the fact that you know a language except your native one, I can say you are enjoying a high IQ man. And if you know how to play a musical instrument, then I will call you a brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Sinan said:


> Who are they ?? You mean seperatist Azeri Turks in Iran ?
> 
> I don't know Namin


There are some people who are financed by aliev, they have a channel too called Gunaz
Namin is in Ardebil province


xenon54 said:


>


You my friend are not a turk either, you speak turkish but you are not an ethnic turk


----------



## xenon54 out

MTN1917 said:


> You my friend are not a turk either, you speak turkish but you are not an ethnic turk


And you know me?


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Yes, he does. I don't wanna bitching here like the 6th grade boys, but he always refer to @Sinan as "martikkeh" whenever he talks in persian.



What is that, how can a word describe me ?


----------



## SOHEIL

Armstrong said:


> But I think @SOHEIL hates me !



@Armstrong how familiar are you with back sack and crack?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> I am an Azeri not a turk, turks are yellow skinned people.





Sure they are.


----------



## MTN1917

xenon54 said:


> And you know me?


Are you yellow skinned?


----------



## Armstrong

SOHEIL said:


> @Armstrong how familiar are you with back sack and crack?



Oi @xenon54 @Sinan @T-123456 @rmi5 - What fetish involving a back, a sack & a crack is he talking about ?  

Just so you know *SOHEIL* - You're my bro but I'm homophobic so have that fun with someone else !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

MTN1917 said:


> Are you yellow skinned?


No im blue skinned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Islam shall be the winner said:


> So, a brief test I guess.
> BTW, no need to take the test dude, based on the fact that you know a language except your native one, I can say enjoying a high IQ man. And if you know how to play a musical instrument, then I will call you a brilliant.



Mate, every body knows a second language here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> Yes, he does. I don't wanna bitching here like the 6th grade boys, but he always refer to @Sinan as "martikkeh" whenever he talks in persian.


Why are you lying I never addressed him as martike, hell most of the times I don't even post, mostly I don't have much time to wast on net


Sinan said:


> What is that, how can a word describe me ?


It means little man, but I never called you that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> Are you yellow skinned?



Mate, you are quiet funny.  I'll give you that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

xenon54 said:


> No im blue skinned.


Then you are from pandora and therefor not a Turk.


----------



## SOHEIL

Armstrong said:


> Oi @xenon54 @Sinan @T-123456 @rmi5 - What fetish involving a back, a sack & a crack is he talking about ?
> 
> Just so you know *SOHEIL* - You're my bro but I'm homophobic so have that fun with someone else !



why are you homophobic bro? did something unthinkable happen to you on your last visit to India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> What is that, how can a word describe me ?



It is an insulting way of referring to a guy; it literally means "That Little Guy", and is used when you want to belittle someone 
You can ask @Abii to explain you about the hypocrisy of Soheil and haman10, the kurdish guy from the city of kermanshah who introduce himself az an azeri, when they talk behind others back in persian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

MTN1917 said:


> Then you are from pandora and therefor not a Turk.


In Turkey your a Turk if you respect the country, no matter if you are from Pandora or Mars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

SOHEIL said:


> why are you homophobic bro? did something unthinkable happen to you on your last visit to India?



I've never been to India !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> Then you are from pandora and therefor not a Turk.



Then there are no Turks in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> Why are you lying I never addressed him as martike, hell most of the times I don't even post, mostly I don't have much time to wast on net
> 
> It means little man, but I never called you that.


OMG... 
I said that SOHEIL calls @Sinan "Martikeh", not you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> It is an insulting way of referring to a guy; it literally means "*That Little Guy*", and is used when you want to belittle someone
> You can ask @Abii to explain you about the hypocrisy of Soheil and haman10, the kurdish guy from the city of kermanshah who introduce himself az an azeri, when they talk behind others back in persian language.



The Little Guy - @Sinan they're making fun of the size of your sausage !  

If you go to war I'm with you brother to avenge this insult !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> It is an insulting way of referring to a guy; it literally means "That Little Guy", and is used when you want to belittle someone
> You can ask @Abii to explain you about the hypocrisy of Soheil and haman10, the kurdish guy from the city of kermanshah who introduce himself az an azeri, when they talk behind others back in persian language.



Haman is Azeri mate, i remember he said it himself.


----------



## SOHEIL

Armstrong said:


> I've never been to India !



san francisco then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> OMG...
> I said that SOHEIL calls @Sinan "Martikeh", not you.



I won't mind SOHEIL.... he is a bit weird guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> In Turkey your a Turk if you respect the country, no matter if you are from Pandora or Mars.


hmm, what am i if i am stalking you, live in Pakistan and respect Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

SOHEIL said:


> san francisco then?



Sorry only been to Singapore !  

Great Place ! 

Loved the women there !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Sinan said:


> Then there are no Turks in Turkey.


People of turkey are culturally Turks but they are not ethnic turks there are very few turkisg genes in Turkish people, even Persian Tajiks have more tuekish blood in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> hmm, what am i if i am stalking you, live in Pakistan and respect Turkey?


Then your a Turkey respecting stalker?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Armstrong said:


> The Little Guy - @Sinan they're making fun of the size of your sausage !







Armstrong said:


> If you go to war I'm with you brother to avenge this insult !



No need man, i will prefer to stay away from the guy who thinks about my sausage. 



Jf Thunder said:


> hmm, what am i if i am stalking you, live in Pakistan and respect Turkey?



You literally stalk man..... where ever i go with xenon, you are there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Haman is Azeri mate, i remember he said it himself.



Lets talk about it later, I don't wanna talk about him when he is not here. I'll expose him to you if you want, whenever he was back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Mate, every body knows a second language here


Basically, it depends on the age you have learnt that second language.
But, as I am trying to increase my self esteem right now, then, they are all (+ me) enjoying a high IQ man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Armstrong said:


> Sorry only been to Singapore !
> 
> Great Place !
> 
> Loved the women there !



you should go to bangkok, i am sure you will love the "women" there

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> People of turkey are culturally Turks but they are not ethnic turks there are very few turkisg genes in Turkish people, even Persian Tajiks have more tuekish blood in them.



Okay, let's leave the issue here as i'm no genetics expert.



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Basically, it depends on the age you have learnt that second language.
> But, as I am trying to increase my self esteem right now, then, they are all (+ me) enjoying a high IQ man.



All of the Arab members too enjoying high IQ if we go with your logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Armstrong said:


> I've never been to India !


Why dont you get it,or dont you want to get it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

Sinan said:


> Okay, let's leave the issue here as i'm no genetics expert.


I respect turkey and have nothing against people of Turkey, but I don't deny it that i consider Republic of Azerbaijan as one of Iran's mortal enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

T-123456 said:


> Why dont you get it,or dont you want to get it?



Get what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Momble The Great said:


> Are you a turk ? if not, why are you so emotionally defeding them ?



Welcome to the forum, Read my posts to find out yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> Lets talk about it later, I don't wanna talk about him when he is not here. I'll expose him to you if you want, whenever he was back


You can expose me as a fake Azeri!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

This Thread is so funny today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Lets talk about it later, I don't wanna talk about him when he is not here. I'll expose him to you if you want, whenever he was back



Okay, let's do that. I'm curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> You can expose me as a fake Azeri.



Why and how should I do so?
I can show some of haman10's posts and thanks to my Turk brothers, but I merely know you, so, I don't have any idea that whether you are truthful or not, to be honest, I don't even care about it


----------



## New

Momble The Great said:


> Are you a turk ? if not, why are you so emotionally defending them ?


Welcome, buddy.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> All of the Arab members too enjoying high IQ if we go with your logic.


LOL, I have no problems with Arab members here dude, But I guess they have learnt that second language in the wrong age.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> I respect turkey and have nothing against people of Turkey, but I don't deny it that i consider Republic of Azerbaijan as one of Iran's mortal enemies.



only an idiot calls his brothers as his enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> I respect turkey and have nothing against people of Turkey,
> but I don't deny it that i consider Republic of Azerbaijan as one of Iran's mortal enemies.



We also respect.......

Let's say not the current regime but Iranian people, we are culturally close. I wish one day i can speak with an Iranian in real life.

But if you are considering Azerbaijan as enemy, you should also add Turkey to be fair. There is no difference among us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> You literally stalk man..... where ever i go with xenon, you are there.


so did you think i was kidding when i said i was stalking?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> Why and how should I do so?
> I can show some of haman10's posts and thanks to my Turk brothers, but I merely know you, so, I don't have any idea that whether you are truthful or not, to be honest, I don't even care about it


Because in minds of people like you every Azeri who disagree with you is either a Persian or a manqurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> so did you think i was kidding when i said i was stalking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Then your a Turkey respecting stalker?


dude, tell me something about the MEU, can people who fail get admission there? cuz getting admission in NUST is now a distant dream


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> so did you think i was kidding when i said i was stalking?



No need to stalk man. Take your place between us. We like Pakistani brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> But if you are considering Azerbaijan as enemy, you should also add Turkey to be fair. There is no difference among us.


Individual oppinnion doesnt represent a whole Nation, Iranian people are generally cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> Because in minds of people like you every Azeri who disagree with you is either a Persian or a manqurt.



Why are you talking non-sense? As I told you before, I don't know you enough.
BTW, if a turk denies his own roots, he is literally a manqurt.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Individual oppinnion doesnt represent a whole Nation, Iranian people are generally cool.



I know, my post refers to him as Individually, not to whole Iranian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> only an idiot calls his brothers as his enemies.


The people who want to separate the head of Iran are my enemies, my father even have several cousins there, we are originally muhajir from there


Sinan said:


> We also respect.......
> 
> Let's say not the current regime but Iranian people, we are culturally close. I wish one day i can speak with an Iranian in real life.
> 
> But if you are considering Azerbaijan as enemy, you should also add Turkey to be fair. There is no difference among us.


Azerbaijan(aran, ganje, shirvan and baku) should be united with Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Haman is Azeri mate, i remember he said it himself.


He probably isn't. 

Haman was a two faced clown. When he spoke Persian he was insulting everybody, but when he was speaking English he suddenly become a Turk! He acted way different when he was speaking Persian. 

Good thing he's banned now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> dude, tell me something about the MEU, can people who fail get admission there? cuz getting admission in NUST is now a distant dream


What are you talking about?


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> No need to stalk man. Take your place between us. We like Pakistani brothers.


take my place? how do i do that?


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Why are you talking non-sense? As I told you before, I don't know you enough.
> BTW, if a turk denies his own roots, he is literally a manqurt.



No need to persuade anyone, brother.

As you know, we have a saying "Aslını inkar eden, bizden değildir."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

xenon54 said:


> Individual oppinnion doesnt represent a whole Nation, Iranian people are generally cool.


you my friend are mistaken ask any Iranian member and they will tell you that they consider Azerbaijan(Aran....) as a part of Iran that should be reunited with us.


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> The people who want to separate the head of Iran are my enemies, my father even have several cousins there, we are originally muhajir from there


So, you should hate the persian racists who initiate these separatist sentiments among others ethnicities, not us.


> Azerbaijan(aran, ganje, shirvan and baku) should be united with Iran


Why? to get miserable like south Azerbaijan?


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> take my place? how do i do that?



Stop stalking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> What are you talking about?


METU = Middle East Technical University Ankara
NUST = National University of Science and Technology


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> The people who want to separate the head of Iran are my enemies, my father even have several cousins there, we are originally muhajir from there
> 
> Azerbaijan(aran, ganje, shirvan and baku) should be united with Iran



Lets agree to disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> METU = Middle East Technical University Ankara
> NUST = National University of Science and Technology


Oh your asking the wrong person, im not living in Turkey ask @Sinan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> So, you should hate the persian racists who initiate these separatist sentiments among others ethnicities, not us.
> Why? to get miserable like *south Azerbaijan*?


It was the soviets who started these sentiments, there is no thing as south or guney azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> He probably isn't.
> 
> Haman was a two faced clown. When he spoke Persian he was insulting everybody, but when he was speaking English he suddenly become a Turk! He acted way different when he was speaking Persian.
> 
> Good thing he's banned now.



Exactly right. Unfortunately, @Sinan and @xenon54 do not know persian language, so they don't know the truth about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> Stop stalking.


thats like telling me to stop breathing


btw = i hope i am not creeping you out in real

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Momble The Great said:


> Who allowed these Turk trolls to come in Iranian chill thread ?


Come down champion, nobody needs your permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Oh your asking the wrong person, im not living in Turkey ask @Sinan.


well shoot, time to stalk Mr Sinan then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Momble The Great said:


> Fine, no problem, I guess we can be enemies too if you like



Signed today and the first thing you are trying to do is pick on me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> well shoot, time to stalk Mr Sinan then



Come at me bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Momble The Great said:


> It is a Iranian chill thread and since i am a Iranian, i am asking you (a Turk) what your business is here ?...


Lol, its clearly your a newbie, most Iranians have no problem with us, and a little kid like you who thinks he is something is not going to scare me away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Momble The Great said:


> Who allowed these Turk trolls to come in Iranian chill thread ?



Surenas is back 
Just note the flag.
Welcome again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> Come at me bro.


ok then, same question to you Mr Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> It was the soviets who started these sentiments, there is no thing as south or guney azerbaijan.


----------



## xenon54 out

Momble The Great said:


> Xenon54 I am sorry. I see that you are not at fault. I am angry because of certain things others have said. I should not have taken anger out at you.


Apology accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Lol, its clearly your a newbie, most Iranians have no problem with us, and a little kid like you who thinks he is something is not going to scare me away.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO <---------intended to scare away

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Surenas is back
> Just note the flag.
> Welcome again


He isnt even banned why do you think its Surenas?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

@xenon54 , @Sinan and anyone else, i can do this service for you if you want?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Sinan said:


> We also respect.......
> 
> Let's say not the current regime but Iranian people, we are culturally close. I wish one day i can speak with an Iranian in real life.
> 
> But if you are considering Azerbaijan as enemy, you should also add Turkey to be fair. There is no difference among us.


Mate Iranians in real life are very very close to us,believe me.
When i first came to this forum,i found it very strange how some Iranians were against us.
I allways had encounters with the Red-Bull gang, @Serpentine knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> He isnt even banned why do you think its Surenas?



They are sick, they used to created another accounts Parthianshot , husseini , and a bunch of others to troll with another account against Turks. Let them alone


----------



## -SINAN-

@atatwolf 

Mate, i have seen your name as one of observers. Please mate, don't get involded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> @xenon54 , @Sinan and anyone else, i can do this service for you if you want?
> View attachment 14975


Did you even read the undertitle of that pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

ok, had fun trolling have to go now, or my mother will beat the shit out of me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Momble The Great said:


> For such a mighty Turk, funny that you can not even speak the language



@xenon54 I told you before. this is his first post with each one of his accounts.
It has turned into a routine for me to see his posts and bust him  Due to his low IQ, he does not even change the sentence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Did you even read the undertitle of that pic?


and so you think i am actually gay? i posted if after reading the little tiny letters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Lol, its clearly your a newbie, most Iranians have no problem with us, and a little kid like you who thinks he is something is not going to scare me away.


That idiot is probably haman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> ok then, same question to you Mr Sinan



What was the question ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Momble The Great said:


> Surenas doesnt type in Persian.
> 
> Man Surenas nistam bache. Doost daram bedounam chera enghadr az Torka tarafdari mikoni


Oh so this is your second account since you know a thing or two about other members here.

Whose sock are you? Haman?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Momble The Great said:


> Surenas doesnt type in Persian.
> 
> Man Surenas nistam bache.
> 
> Don't dare talk about Haman10 like that. He is a king amongst men.



 Shıt..... definitely a double poster.

Whoever you are, please don't talk to me with your real id.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> Mate, i have seen your name as one of observers. Please mate, don't get involded.



yeah buddy, @Sinan is right. these a$$holes seek to make trouble for you, and find a reason to ban you again. Let them alone, we will deal with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Someone stops this childish Azeri , Kurd , Fars BS please . 

You're not 5 years old anymore .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> Someone stops this childish Azeri , Kurd , Fars BS please .
> 
> You're not 5 years old anymore .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@Momble The Great ... khodet ro moarefi kon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Momble The Great said:


> So ahmagh, you still think i am Surenas ?



I don't know who you are.

But, with hiding behind a fake id to insult other nationalities, people is pathetic for me.

I'm not gonna reply your posts anymore so don't bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Momble The Great said:


> So ahmagh, you still think i am Surenas ?



I don't give a damn about you. all of you are anti-turk, mullah a$$-licker trolls. The funny thing for me was exposing that you are a multiple account user by your first or second posts. rest of it does not matter.


----------



## SOHEIL

Cool down kids ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> oh you're right, forgot about that arab parast soosmarkhor resurrection
> 
> It's him



Based on using the term "MEK Agent", he is haman10, although they maybe even one person with two accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

hello guys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> What was the question ??


U know the one abou. METU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Ayush said:


> hello guys



Hey !

what's up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> and so you think i am actually gay? i posted if after reading the little tiny letters


No im not saying anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Ayush said:


> hello guys



Hey bro, how are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> U know the one abou. METU



What do you want to know about METU ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> No im not saying anything.


If i cant talk to a girl, i wont let anyone else do it either, and i will use ANY MEANS NECESSARY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Hey @S00R3NA ... to chand roz pish ye tohini be man kardi ... man kari bahat nadaram ... to ham kari ba man nadashte bash ... fekr nakon age chizi nagoftam javabi nadashtam ke bedam ... vali nakhastam bi ehterami konam ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

SOHEIL said:


> Hey !
> 
> what's up





SinaG said:


> Hey bro, how are you?


have put up 5 alarms for tomorrow and before each snooze will have to solve a math problem.
so much for attendance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> What do you want to know about METU ?


Can i go there with completely hopeless geades in A Level?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Momble The Great said:


> It is a Iranian chill thread and since i am a Iranian


You are an Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Momble The Great said:


> I know they are a bunch of traitors Soheil jan. But that is why I will always be here to stop their propaganda!


haman is that really you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

_________________________________












______________________________________






_____________________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> If i cant talk to a girl, i wont let anyone else do it either, and i will use ANY MEANS NECESSARY


You sound like one of these crazy taliban again. 



S00R3NA said:


>


Smart solutions for real Problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

Momble The Great said:


> I know they are a bunch of traitors Soheil jan. But that is why I will always be here to stop their propaganda!



Did you see that !?

this is just a game for them ... they can't stop insulting, because they think if they stop, they will lose !

Let them enjoy themselves ... ignore them !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> And you're failing pretty miserably
> 
> 9/10 users on this website prefer our camp over yours.
> 
> We win, you lose.
> 
> Kill yourself terrorist



BTW, The goon squad is so funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

xenon54 said:


> You sound like one of these crazy taliban again.
> 
> 
> Smart solutions for real Problems.


yaar,i have seen some of his posts.
he is a bit strange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

hey guys what up?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Jf Thunder said:


> If i cant talk to a girl, i wont let anyone else do it either, and i will use ANY MEANS NECESSARY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Ayush said:


> yaar,i have seen some of his posts.
> he is a bit strange


Hes a good guy but sometimes he has his strange 10 minutes, @Jf Thunder no hard feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 23 (Users: 17, Guests: 3)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Momble The Great said:


> Don't quote me you disgusting *creature* !!! I have no time for *MEK terrorists* like you





> Bro there are many Iranian patriots Ayush jan. Haman is not the only one.


@Ayush , Yes , he is haman10 the troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Ayush said:


> have put up 5 alarms for tomorrow and before each snooze will have to solve a math problem.
> so much for attendance


Dude math is evil


xenon54 said:


> You sound like one of these crazy taliban again.
> 
> 
> Smart solutions for real Problems.


Sorry but i dont blow up, i act gay instead lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @Sinan @xenon54 
Guys, it was very nice talking with you. This thread was very fun today. I need to go now. see you later

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> No,BTW he is a popular singer.


Why is he wearing a cross? that's why I guessed he was a Christian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> Sorry but i dont blow up, i act gay instead lol


Lets hope it remains on acting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> Can i go there with completely hopeless geades in A Level?



METU | Registrar's Office | Application Of International Students To Undergraduate Programs

For Pakistan : A minimum graduation score of 80 % in 12 grade high school diploma (Higher Secondary Certificate (HSC) / Intermediate) in the stream related to the program applied for.

Also the required documents.

METU | Registrar's Office | Required Documents

You can apply if you are meeting the conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

@Ayush ... he is not haman ... he is someone else !

haman is not here to defend himself ... it is not fair !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Azizam said:


> Why is he wearing a cross? that's why I guessed he was a Christian.


cross sign has become quite a fashion statement these days.

in india,i see many youths wearing it just for style symbol.
(no offence)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @Sinan @xenon54
> Guys, it was very nice talking with you. This thread was very fun today. I need to go now. see you later



Take care, brother. 



Jf Thunder said:


> If i cant talk to a girl, i wont let anyone else do it either, and i will use ANY MEANS NECESSARY



I have a girlfriend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Hes a good guy but sometimes he has his strange 10 minutes, @Jf Thunder no hard feelings.


Only 10 mins ? I believe i am strange all the time



Sinan said:


> Take care, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a girlfriend.


Hahahahaha, like i believe that

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

oye @Armstrong tu yahan kya kar raha hai?
what u doing here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Hey @S00R3NA ... to chand roz pish ye tohini be man kardi ... man kari bahat nadaram ... to ham kari ba man nadashte bash ... fekr nakon age chizi nagoftam javabi nadashtam ke bedam ... vali nakhastam bi ehterami konam ...



Salam .

ghasde man az bekar bordane un kalame bi ehterami nabud , shukhi bud ( hanuz faramush nakardam ke shoma daghighan hamun estelah ro baraye man be kar bordi )

moteasefaneh bazi az dustan motevajehe shukhi nashodan va su estefade kardan .

omidvaram bad bardasht nakarde bashi soheil jan . man inja ba hichkasi moshkeli nadaram , agar ham harfi zadam ke monaseb nabude , be paye shukhi bezar .

Have fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> Hahahahaha, like i believe that



Feel free to believe in anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Lets hope it remains on acting.


I am pretty sure it will.................i hope

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> Salam .
> 
> ghasde man az bekar bordane un kalame bi ehterami nabud , shukhi bud ( hanuz faramush nakardam ke shoma daghighan hamun estelah ro baraye man be kar bordi )
> 
> moteasefaneh bazi az dustan motevajehe shukhi nashodan va su estefade kardan .
> 
> omidvaram bad bardasht nakarde bashi soheil jan . man inja ba hichkasi moshkeli nadaram , agar ham harfi zadam ke monaseb nabude , be paye shukhi bezar .
> 
> Have fun



Man ham motavajeh shodam ... vase hamin chizi nagoftam !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> I am pretty sure it will.................i hope


I think @SOHEIL knows good places for you if not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> Man ham motavajeh shodam ... vase hamin chizi nagoftam !



yeah , I see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> Feel free to believe in anything.


I believe you have that computer software that simulates a gf lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Why is he wearing a cross? that's why I guessed he was a Christian.



Nope, he is just an idiot; he is a rapper and wants to look like american ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> I believe you have that computer software that simulates a gf lol



Is finding a girlfriend hard in Pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> I believe you have that computer software that simulates a gf lol


Hmm interesting, does it also simulates certain acts with GFs?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Is finding a girlfriend hard in Pakistan ?



It seems so, otherwise @Armstrong would not turn into being a gay. 
@Armstrong , Am I right bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> It seems so, otherwise @Armstrong would not turn into being a gay.
> @Armstrong , Am I right bro?



Yeah, i also have doubts about @Armstrong . All of his fantasies includes naked men.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Yeah, i also have doubts about @Armstrong . All of his fantasies includes naked men.


Mostly about you and @T-123456

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Yeah, i also have doubts about @Armstrong . All of his fantasies includes naked men.



Yeah, naked men and sausages

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## MTN1917

Emruz perspolis sepahano terekond








to derbi ham haq perspolis bud k bebare, vali heif k nabordim

Tandis mashahir irani dar tajikestan




az rast hafez,saadi,ferdowsi,rudaki,ebne sina,khayam,jami

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

What are different military branches in Iran? Some solely protect IR, while others protect the nation, right? What branch did you do service in, @MTN1917 ? Saw your pictures, they were nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

@SOHEIL how are you my boy? Long time no see, missed me?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@xenon54


TurAr said:


> @SOHEIL how are you my boy? Long time no see, missed me?



Were were you mate ? Are you gonna be more active from now on ?

Also, you might wanna set your flags. People accuse each other for being trolls nowadays because of having no flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

People who leave retarded comments are very welcome to leave this thread. It is a "chill thread", not a "post brainfarts thread". Go pollute somewhere else

@Serpentine You are way too relaxed with these kids... when you are not here they talk about sausages and menthey need a proper spanking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Esfand said:


> What are different military branches in Iran? Some solely protect IR, while others protect the nation, right? What branch did you do service in, @MTN1917 ?


Well, Iran has three main services one is the Army(Artesh) which has its own ground,air,naval and air defense force.

the second one is IRGC(Sepah Pasdaran) it has ground,aerospace,naval,resistance force and unofficially the Qods force.

the third one is the Law enforcement forces(Niruye entezami) it is essentially Iranian police force, it control the regular police,road and traffic police,prisons and also Iran's border guard command.

Well according to constitution Army is tasked with defending Iran's border and maintaining internal order, IRGC is tasked with protecting the Islamic republic although it is also tasked with defending Iran against external aggression.

I serve in IRGC Resistance force(AKA basij), our rule is something like reserve Army

A question,How did you know that I serve in the military?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

MTN1917 said:


> Well, Iran has three main services one is the Army(Artesh) which has its own ground,air,naval and air defense force.
> 
> the second one is IRGC(Sepah Pasdaran) it has ground,aerospace,naval,resistance force and unofficially the Qods force.
> 
> the third one is the Law enforcement forces(Niruye entezami) it is essentially Iranian police force, it control the regular police,road and traffic police,prisons and also Iran's border guard command.
> 
> Well according to constitution Army is tasked with defending Iran's border and maintaining internal order, IRGC is tasked with protecting the Islamic republic although it is also tasked with defending Iran against external aggression.
> 
> I serve in IRGC Resistance force(AKA basij), our rule is something like reserve Army
> 
> A question,How did you know that I serve in the military?



I saw your pictures from when you did military service in Mazandaran province (posted here on forum, not some random place on the internet )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Esfand said:


> I saw your pictures from when you did military service in Mazandaran province (posted here on forum, not some random place on the internet )


Where? I haven't posted any pictures.


----------



## TurAr

Sinan said:


> @xenon54
> 
> Were were you mate ? Are you gonna be more active from now on ?
> 
> Also, you might wanna set your flags. People accuse each other for being trolls nowadays because of having no flags.



Had a tough year; school, finals and sht.... Yeah, i probably will, but where are all the good guys? Era, Ir.tab, Deno, Quasar?

Will do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

MTN1917 said:


> Where? I haven't posted any pictures.



Hmm, maybe I am confusing you with another user.. Really, are you sure you haven't posted anything? I just associate your username with those pictures, 3 letters and 3/4 digits

I will try and find them, although it is like finding a needle in a haystack by now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

TurAr said:


> Had a tough year; school, finals and sht.... Yeah, i probably will, but where are all the good guys? Era, Ir.tab, Deno, Quasar?
> 
> Will do



Ir.tab disappeared into thin air... mostly missed.

Deno also disappeared with out saying a word. We had though times with trolls for a month. Later on Neptune became a mod. He has resigned recently and he says he will focus on ÖSS. We currently have no mod.

I see Quasar time to time, he is not very active.

Also Haven't seen Era for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

Esfand said:


> Hmm, maybe I am confusing you with another user.. Really, are you sure you haven't posted anything? I just associate your username with those pictures, 3 letters and 3/4 digits
> 
> I will try and find them, although it is like finding a needle in a haystack by now


I am sure you are mistaken, First I would never share my photos on the net(at least not with my full face) and second I hadn't served in Mazandaran, I received my training in on of Iran's central provinces and my base is in Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

Sinan said:


> Ir.tab disappeared into thin air... mostly missed.
> 
> Deno also disappeared with out saying a word. We had though times with trolls for a month. Later on Neptune became a mod. He has resigned recently and he says he will focus on ÖSS. We currently have no mods.
> 
> I see Quasar time to time, he is not very active.
> 
> *Also Haven't seen Era for a long time.*




Era is Serpentine, if i'm not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

MTN1917 said:


> Tandis mashahir irani dar tajikestan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> az rast hafez,saadi,ferdowsi,rudaki,ebne sina,khayam,jami



Bad to Iran ghiafeye nahse akhoondaye arab parasto hey chapo rast mikobonan be daro divar. Azarbaijan, Tajikistan, afghanistan... hame be tarikheshoon eftekhar mikonan, ma bayad to Iran doa konim nayan takhte jamshido takhrib konan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

Sinan said:


> Ir.tab disappeared into thin air... mostly missed.
> 
> Deno also disappeared with out saying a word. We had though times with trolls for a month. Later on Neptune became a mod. He has resigned recently and he says he will focus on ÖSS. We currently have no mods.
> 
> I see Quasar time to time, he is not very active.
> 
> Also Haven't seen Era for a long time.



What a shame...

Though we still have @SOHEIL. How are you doing bud, any news on Qaher? 


@Serpentine Era, is that you mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

TurAr said:


> What a shame...
> 
> Though we still have @SOHEIL. How are you doing bud, any news on Qaher?



We are currently have good relations with Iranians. We don't troll in each others threads.

SOHEIL is no problem but please don't tease others much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

Abii said:


> Bad to Iran ghiafeye nahse akhoondaye arab parasto hey chapo rast mikobonan be daro divar. Azarbaijan, Tajikistan, afghanistan... hame be tarikheshoon eftekhar mikonan, ma bayad to Iran doa konim nayan takhte jamshido takhrib konan.


Qabul daram tu iran ziade ravihai mishe va baziha mosalmun budan ro ba zede irani budan eshtabah gereftan dar hali k in wahabiha dar asl nationalisthaye tondro araban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Gilamard said:


> Era is Serpentine, if i'm not wrong.



Really, i didn't know that. 

Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Momble The Great said:


> Do you mean this ?
> 
> Iranian Music, Movies | Cultural discussions | Page 21



Yes, exactly. Nice find. @MTN1917, we found it

See, I was right about Mazandaran! Also, username had digits and letters. The picture must have made an impression on me, since I still remember it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Esfand said:


> Yes, exactly. Nice find. @MTN1917, we found it
> 
> See, I was right about Mazandaran! Also, username had digits and letters. The picture must have made an impression on me, since I still remember it


I confused that user with @LoveIcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Azizam said:


> I confused that user with @LoveIcon



Whatever you are smoking, please stop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> What a shame...
> 
> Though we still have @SOHEIL. How are you doing bud, any news on Qaher?
> 
> 
> @Serpentine Era, is that you mate?




Wow, look who is here, how are you my man? Where on earth have you been for past few months? I really missed you here, after all you are my former enemy and the first Turkish friend on this site.  Remember when we used to beat the crap out of each other on the forum? 

PS: Welcome aboard mate. again. 



Sinan said:


> Also Haven't seen Era for a long time.


I changed my username from Era to current one dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

Esfand said:


> Yes, exactly. Nice find. @MTN1917, we found it
> 
> See, I was right about Mazandaran! Also, username had digits and letters. The picture must have made an impression on me, since I still remember it


That is not me but he is not a conscript judging from his uniform he is in IRGC, although right now the uniforms are changed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Azizam said:


> I confused that user with @LoveIcon



Agha Jaan - LoveIcon is one and only, how dare you confused me with someone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> Wow, look who is here, how are you my man? Where on earth have you been for past few months? I really missed you here, after all you are my former enemy and the first Turkish friend on this site.  Remember when we used to beat the crap out of each other in the forum?
> 
> PS: Welcome aboard mate. again.



Likewise bro, likewise. Let's just say 2013 had been an exhausting year for me both physically and mentally, so i couldn't be around much.
Of course i remember, the good old days  Looking forward to do that again sometimes :p

Thanks again, i'll see you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

SOHEIL said:


> But learning arabic is impossible !!!


I wouldn't call learning Arabic as impossible, I think I understand more than 90 percent of written Arabic, when I listen to Alarabiya or some of the khaliji (persian) arabs I understand most of what they are saying, but Levant and Egyptian Arabs speak like a different language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> I wouldn't call learning Arabic as impossible, I think I understand more than 90 percent of written Arabic, when I listen to Alarabiya or some of the khaliji (persian) arabs I understand most of what they are saying, but Levant and Egyptian Arabs speak like a different language.



So, you know Turkish, Persian and Arabic... quite a feat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

LoveIcon said:


> Agha Jaan - LoveIcon is one and only, how dare you confused me with someone else.


bebakshid jan, akse profilet shabihe akse profile on userast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> bebakshid jan, akse profilet shabihe akse profile on userast



To ham farsi baladi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> To ham farsi baladi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii


lmfao

What did he invent exactly? Built a very basic machine (that is if he didn't buy it off the shelf) and attacked a speaker to it. The hezbollahi **** probably spent a year on it too. 

Now akhoond TV is paying this guy all this attention while we have tens of millions of people who are more capable than this useless so called "inventor."



rmi5 said:


> @Abii


This one is a classic. Classic two faced hezbollahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lmfao
> What did he invent exactly? Built a very basic machine (that is if he didn't buy it off the shelf) and attacked a speaker to it. The hezbollahi **** probably spent a year on it too.
> Now akhoond TV is paying this guy all this attention while we have tens of millions of people who are more capable than this useless so called "inventor."


Even a high school kid can make such a thing in two weeks top. Now, I am sure that they will give him millions of dollars to produce this $hitty puppet. 


> This one is a classic. Classic two faced hezbollahi.


Yeah!!! The goon squad are following them in this regard as well.
BTW, see the link below:
‮فرهنگ و هنر‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮آلبوم عکس: یک روز سینمای رایگان در ایران ‬


----------



## Abii

Anybody have a 1080p torrent of the new Thor movie? ********* only has 720p versions.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Anybody have a 1080p torrent of the new Thor movie? ********* only has 720p versions.


Nope, sorry. I don't have it.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Even a high school kid can make such a thing in two weeks top. Now, I am sure that they will give him millions of dollars to produce this $hitty puppet.
> 
> Yeah!!! The goon squad are following them in this regard as well.
> BTW, see the link below:
> ‮فرهنگ و هنر‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮آلبوم عکس: یک روز سینمای رایگان در ایران ‬


In any introductory computer science course you'll build more advanced robots with much more complicated programming in the first month (from scratch). You'll have robots that can detect colour, light, sound... and you'll be programming it to do all sorts of tasks. High school kids do this ffs.

What a bunch of apes.
--------------------------
hahahahahaha
I'm in tears right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@rmi5
What do you think of the new Mustang? Fast forward to 15:40. I really like the damn thing. They'll start selling them in the fall I think. Unfortunately in Canada they'll probably be at least a few thousand more expensive than down south, but I might go for a test drive later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> In any introductory computer science course you'll build more advanced robots with much more complicated programming in the first month (from scratch). You'll have robots that can detect colour, light, sound... and you'll be programming it to do all sorts of tasks. High school kids do this ffs.
> 
> What a bunch of apes.
> --------------------------
> hahahahahaha
> I'm in tears right now




Based on her IQ, She could have been a minister in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Based on her IQ, She could have been a minister in Iran.


Minister of transportation just so they can say **** you to irony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> What do you think of the new Mustang? Fast forward to 15:40. I really like the damn thing. They'll start selling them in the fall I think. Unfortunately in Canada they'll probably be at least a few thousand more expensive than down south, but I might go for a test drive later this year.



It seems awesome.
It seems that its price would be about 25k$.
Everything You Need To Know About the 2015 Ford Mustang
BTW, Camaro is also awesome.



Abii said:


> Minister of transportation just so they can say **** you to irony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> It seems awesome.
> It seems that its price would be about 25k$.
> Everything You Need To Know About the 2015 Ford Mustang
> BTW, Camaro is also awesome.


Not bad! I thought they'd increase the price a lot more with all the new tech. 25 K is fair. I checked the price difference on the current model and there's only a 500 dollar price difference on the 14 model. I'm pleasantly surprised. Usually the price difference is a lot more b/in Canada and the US.

Camaro is too mid-life crisis for my taste. Mustangs have always been the only American cars I've desired and actually wanted to own.

----------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shah9

SOHEIL said:


> @MTN1917
> 
> Exactly !


How come most of the emotion icons you posted are not on the emoticon bar?


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Sinan said:


> So, you know Turkish, Persian and Arabic... quite a feat.


I can't speak Arabic very much, it will take me a some time to build a sentence but I can almost completely understand written Arabic, right now I want to learn Russian for now I can only read Cyrillic but I will try yo improve it.

In Iran they teach Arabic in middle and high school but it is mostly grammar and some basic stuff who don't have a practical use, the funny thing is that I mostly learned Arabic by watching MBC 2 channel which shows English language movies but with Arabic subtitle.

Arabic is a little hard but it is a beautiful language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Islam shall be the winner 

Inam az daneshgah e shoma:

ترجمه به سبک سایت معتبرترین دانشگاه ایران!


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @Islam shall be the winner
> 
> Inam az daneshgah e shoma:
> 
> ترجمه به سبک سایت معتبرترین دانشگاه ایران!





AS I mentioned before, this country is overwhelmed with idiots.
BTW, do not fish in troubled water, now on I won't die until I find a flaw in SUT website, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Inja hamash shode dava


MTN1917 said:


> afarin! dusmanin dili ogrenmek cok iyi bir shey



Suudi bizim dusmanimiz  Azeriler bizim saldirganlardan vardir

You don't have to say it, I know I'm bad! 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Wow fekr konam man inja dar aghaliatam, inja hame turkan mage khalafesh sabet beshe.



Man Bakhtiariam jigar  Vali ma hame ro doost darim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Ahriman said:


> Man Bakhtiariam jigar Vali ma hame ro doost darim


oops,
ma ham hamaro doost darim vali manzooret az ooon jigar ke in nabood?






Was searching for "jigar" pics and I found this.
Generally I don't like those tiny little noisy devil creatures, but I found this one delicious !


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> Is finding a girlfriend hard in Pakistan ?


nope, easy as hell, well unless at your first convo she calls you bro.



xenon54 said:


> Hmm interesting, does it also simulates certain acts with GFs?


idk, never tried it lol

yo, Mr@Sinan , Mr@xenon54 
have you seen our only movie which is considered a movie "WAAR"? if you have then tell me, if you havent then still tell me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

MTN1917 said:


> alieve kopegin siki emmegi cok yakhchi bilir! LOL
> 
> sence irana khianat edenler turkdular ama heghighat bundan bashka bir sheydi. biz turklar iranseven! biz kizilbashlar kimin janimizi iran ichin veririz.



Kyzylbash? Did you know most of Kyzylbash comes from Anatolia?

Aman canını Iran ichin verme. Senin atalaryn verdi ne oldu? Kychynyza tekmeyi basty farslar. Ha dogru sen zaten 1/2 Türksün, öte taraf Fars. Kim oldugunu sen de bilmiyorsen.


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> nope, easy as hell, well unless at your first convo she calls you bro.
> 
> 
> idk, never tried it lol
> 
> yo, Mr@Sinan , Mr@xenon54
> have you seen our only movie which is considered a movie "WAAR"? if you have then tell me, if you havent then still tell me


No i didnt, but i would if there was a german version.


----------



## -SINAN-

Jf Thunder said:


> yo, Mr@Sinan , Mr@xenon54
> have you seen our only movie which is considered a movie "WAAR"? if you have then tell me, if you havent then still tell me



Nope.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Sinan said:


> Nope.


well guess what, i havent seen it either, dude these people sure know how to control piracy, its been out since september and still no DVD or torrent 



xenon54 said:


> No i didnt, but i would if there was a german version.


eh? can you understand english?

who can help me with a little math question?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> eh? can you understand english?


I can but i prefer German when im wathing movies to fully understand it.


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> I can but i prefer German when im wathing movies to fully understand it.


wow, i didnt even watch it myself, and you are asking for a German version, and here i was going to ask you where i could get it, and btw, can you do maths? my teacher abandoned me a little while ago


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Alienoz_TR said:


> Kyzylbash? Did you know most of Kyzylbash comes from Anatolia?
> 
> Aman canını Iran ichin verme. Senin atalaryn verdi ne oldu? Kychynyza tekmeyi basty farslar. Ha dogru sen zaten 1/2 Türksün, öte taraf Fars. Kim oldugunu sen de bilmiyorsen.



Qazalbash ... my neighbor is one..


----------



## Ahriman

Islam shall be the winner said:


> oops,
> ma ham hamaro doost darim vali manzooret az ooon jigar ke in nabood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was searching for "jigar" pics and I found this.
> Generally I don't like those tiny little noisy devil creatures, but I found this one delicious !



I don't understand the reference dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ahriman said:


> I don't understand the reference dear


What reference?
Do you mean that "Islammovie", on the top left corner?
Then I must say that I didn't notice that since I found it in a Google image search.

PS: I just paid a visit at the link, feel free to neglect it bro.


----------



## Ahriman

Islam shall be the winner said:


> What reference?
> Do you mean that "Islammovie", on the top left corner?
> Then I must say that I didn't notice that since I found it in a Google image search.
> 
> PS: I just paid a visit at the link, feel free to neglect it bro.



Nope, I was talking about that doll, you know? The ***?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ahriman said:


> Nope, I was talking about that doll, you know? The ***?


Oh, now I get it.
Haven't you ever been in Iran?
It is from a famous, and I must say one of the rare worth watching TV series in Iran, Called "kolah ghermezi" which is broadcasting every norouz. The ***, in the series is called "jigar". Very funny, hope you can watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Alienoz_TR said:


> Kyzylbash? Did you know most of Kyzylbash comes from Anatolia?
> 
> Aman canını Iran ichin verme. Senin atalaryn verdi ne oldu? Kychynyza tekmeyi basty farslar. Ha dogru sen zaten 1/2 Türksün, öte taraf Fars. Kim oldugunu sen de bilmiyorsen.


Really?
Maybe I am half Azeri, half Persian but I am 100 percent Iranian and I will give my life for it


Ahriman said:


> Inja hamash shode dava
> 
> Suudi bizim dusmanimiz  Azeriler bizim saldirganlardan vardir
> 
> You don't have to say it, I know I'm bad!
> 
> Man Bakhtiariam jigar  Vali ma hame ro doost darim


Afarin. khube k zabune jadid ro yad gereft, khosusan injur zabani ro, wahabiha va jomhuriye azerbaijan har do doshmane man vali be nazar man azarbaijan kheili khatarnaktare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

MTN1917 said:


> Afarin. khube k zabune jadid ro yad gereft, khosusan injur zabani ro, wahabiha va jomhuriye azerbaijan har do doshmane man vali be nazar man azarbaijan kheili khatarnaktare.



Dastet dard nakone, midoonam aziz vali khob bayad yek meghdar havasemoon bashe ke be khodi ha tohin nashe, injoor masael be ekhtelafat daman mizane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Qazalbash ... my neighbor is one..


In afghanistan and pakistan, some shia persians or azeris have the surname kizilbash(qizilbash)

Edit:qizilbash is a turkish word, qizil means golden and red, bash means the head


----------



## Ahriman

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Oh, now I get it.
> Haven't you ever been in Iran?
> It is from a famous, and I must say one of the rare worth watching TV series in Iran, Called "kolah ghermezi" which is broadcasting every norouz. The ***, in the series is called "jigar". Very funny, hope you can watch it.



Not in the past 8 years 
Yeah, I know Kolah Ghermezi but it was a long time ago right? And I don't remember this character? They did reboot it or something?
I remember Jigar from Mehran Modiri Barare series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Ahriman said:


> Dastet dard nakone, midoonam aziz vali khob bayad yek meghdar havasemoon bashe ke be khodi ha tohin nashe, injoor masael be ekhtelafat daman mizane.


Akhe shoma motmaenan kanal Gunaz ro nadidi, in pantorka shab ta sob hamash daran propaganda mikonan bara tajzie iran, chizi be nam azerbaijan jonubi vojud nadare, ma faqat ye azarbaijan darim unam azarbaijane irane, jomhurie azarbaijan az jam shodan chandta khan neshine aran,baku,ganje va shirvan tashkil shode.

Man k babam torke, hata name khanevadigam ham kamelan neshun mide ke male kojam vase hamin man tuhini b mardomi nakardam chon khodam ham az unam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MTN1917 said:


> In afghanistan and pakistan, some shia persians or azeris have the surname kizilbash(qizilbash)
> 
> Edit:qizilbash is a turkish word, qizil means golden and red, bash means the head



All qazalbash are shias..


----------



## New

Ahriman said:


> Not in the past 8 years
> Yeah, I know Kolah Ghermezi but it was a long time ago right? And I don't remember this character? They did reboot it or something?
> I remember Jigar from Mehran Modiri Barare series


During the past 5 or 6 years, it is been broadcasted every norouz holidays. This Jigar is added recently. They have expanded the characters. And I think it is more fun now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> All qazalbash are shias..


yes, they are


----------



## Surenas

MTN1917 said:


> Really?
> Maybe I am half Azeri, half Persian but I am 100 percent Iranian and I will give my life for it



This. Even I am partially Qashqai (father's family are Qashqai from Fars), but I don't consider myself Turkish. Iranian 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> This. Even I am partially Qashqai (father's family are Qashqai from Fars), but I don't consider myself Turkish. Iranian 100%.



Qashqai is Japanese

sorry, bad humor


----------



## Ahriman

Surenas said:


> This. Even I am partially Qashqai (father's family are Qashqai from Fars), but I don't consider myself Turkish. Iranian 100%.



I thought you're Kurd?


----------



## Ahriman

I'm going to show you some pictures of Bakhtiari tribe  My people 

















Some famous Bakhtiaris:
*





Queen Soraya 






Teymoor Bakhtiar






Sardar Assad*

Bakhtiari people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

mossadegh is qajar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Shah9 said:


> How come most of the emotion icons you posted are not on the emoticon bar?


----------



## Ahriman

*Shapour Bakhtiar*

Historically Bakhtiaris were/are Nomadic people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

is this a bad think to do ? 

his greand son says he was from qajars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

ghara ghan said:


> is this a bad think to do ?
> 
> his greand son says he was from qajars



Nope, its good, welcome aboard.


----------



## Nomad16

ty buddy


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

ghara ghan said:


> ty buddy



Welcome  
Yes, his mother was definitely a Qajar, if I'm not mistaken Naseeruddin Shah's cousin?! I could be wrong. 
Let me do one more check on this.

I'm still not sure about this, I'm going to remove him until I'm sure.


----------



## Esfand

Ahriman said:


> I'm going to show you some pictures of Bakhtiari tribe  My people



That's badass.. is that tradition somehow related to Scythian female warriors? @Surenas, you usually know these things


----------



## Ahriman

Esfand said:


> That's badass.. is that tradition somehow related to Scythian female warriors? @Surenas, you usually know these things



Yep, Bakthiaris were a prominent military force, their contributions were crucial for "Mashrote", but after Reza Shah came to power he started to consolidate his power, therefore the first thing he did was to get rid of the tribal structure. I personally think it was essential.



SOHEIL said:


>



What is it again? 

I don't know if its related to Scythians, I don't think so? But nonetheless I can assure you that we are badasses


----------



## SOHEIL

Ahriman said:


> What is it again?



Boring


----------



## Ahriman

SOHEIL said:


> Boring



Go draw a tank or something ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Ahriman said:


> Go draw a tank or something ?


----------



## Ahriman

MTN1917 said:


> Akhe shoma motmaenan kanal Gunaz ro nadidi, in pantorka shab ta sob hamash daran propaganda mikonan bara tajzie iran, chizi be nam azerbaijan jonubi vojud nadare, ma faqat ye azarbaijan darim unam azarbaijane irane, jomhurie azarbaijan az jam shodan chandta khan neshine aran,baku,ganje va shirvan tashkil shode.
> 
> Man k babam torke, hata name khanevadigam ham kamelan neshun mide ke male kojam vase hamin man tuhini b mardomi nakardam chon khodam ham az unam.



Midoonam dooste aziz, vali midoonid behtarin chiz ke baes mishe in masael az beyn bere chiye? Ine ke bayad be shahrvandha residegi beshe, dar har kojaye Iran ke bashand. Behtarin kar baraye jelogiri az gostaresh chenin afkari bala bordan emkanate refahi shahrestanhaye mahroom, adame tabiiz va gheyre ast. Man khodam jonoobi hastam va kheyli ba in masael ashna hastam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Ahriman said:


> Yep, Bakthiaris were a prominent military force, their contributions were crucial for "Mashrote", but after Reza Shah came to power he started to consolidate his power, therefore the first thing he did was to get rid of the tribal structure. I personally think it was essential.
> 
> 
> 
> What is it again?
> 
> I don't know if its related to Scythians, I don't think so? But nonetheless I can assure you that we are badasses



I have actually seen a few people (2-3) have the last name Bakthtiari a few times before, once was on a research paper


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Esfand said:


> I have actually seen a few people (2-3) have the last name Bakthtiari a few times before, once was on a research paper



Yep  There are more, but not all Bakhtiaris have "Bakthiari: as their surname  There are many tribes  Haft Lang and Chahar Lang are the biggest ones, but of course we do have different surnames


----------



## Esfand

Ahriman said:


> Yep  There are more, but not all Bakhtiaris have "Bakthiari: as their surname  There are many tribes  Haft Lang and Chahar Lang are the biggest one, but of course we do have different surnames



What about the ending "-pour" for last names? Like Sadehpour etc...


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Esfand said:


> What about the ending "-pour" for last names? Like Sadehpour etc...



I can't really know by that alone  You know, you could easily change your Surname?!

Here you could find some of the famous Bakhtiari family names: طوایف بختیاری - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

But to tell you the truth, tens of thousands of Bakhtiaris have left Iran since 1979, those who were rich or educated are in U.S. others left for better cities as their native regions were/are too deprived to make any progress, really!


----------



## Esfand

Ahriman said:


> I can't really know by that alone  You know, you could easily change your Surname?!



OK, I will go as Meymoonpour from now on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Esfand said:


> OK, I will go as Meymoonpour from now on



Hahaha  Good one


----------



## mohsen

امشب یه تیزر از مستند کابوس کرکسها (تاریخچه پهبادهای ایران) رو نشون داد احتمالا خودم با زیرنویس آپلودش میکنم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MTN1917 said:


> In afghanistan and pakistan, some shia persians or azeris have the surname kizilbash(qizilbash)
> 
> Edit:qizilbash is a turkish word, qizil means golden and red, bash means the head



Qizil = Kızıl means Crimson. I think Kızılbaş is a term to define Alevis (I'm not sure)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Qizil = Kızıl means Crimson. I think Kızılbaş is a term to define Alevis (I'm not sure)



They were called them Qizilbash because of the color of the hats that they used to put on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> They were called them Qizilbash because of the color of the hats that they used to put on.


well i think your are mistaking here . i dont think kizilbash have anything about red hats or something if so than onbashi should means 10 head ! or yuzbashi should means 100 head ! bash in turkmen means head of so kizilbash means head of red (cloth)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> well i think your are mistaking here . i dont think kizilbash have anything about red hats or something if so than onbashi should means 10 head ! or yuzbashi should means 100 head ! bash in turkmen means head of so kizilbash means head of red (cloth)


That's an another different thing, bro.
Look at the statue below, and note the red hat:






BTW, here (قزلباش - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد ) says that:


> لغت قزلباش از دو حرف ترکی_قزل_ به معنی «طلائی و سرخ» و _باش_ به معنی «سر» تشکیل یافته‌است.* وجه تسمیه آن مربوط می‌شود به کلاه سرخی که پیروان این طریقت به سر داشتند و توسط **شیخ حیدر** - پدر شاه اسماعیل اول - برای صوفیان مرید ابداع شده بود.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL 

Turar missed you..... why didn't you give him a warm welcome ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

I AM STALKING YOU ALL, SPECIALLY YOU TURKISH PEOPLE, BEWARE OF ME

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> I AM STALKING YOU ALL, SPECIALLY YOU TURKISH PEOPLE, BEWARE OF ME



@Sinan @xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan @xenon54


ayou are as of now in my stalking lists too @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Turar missed you..... why didn't you give him a warm welcome ?



Who is Turar? 



Jf Thunder said:


> ayou are as of now in my stalking lists too @rmi5



I thought you only stalk Turks? So don't waste your time … rmi5 is fake Turk.


----------



## Jf Thunder

SOHEIL said:


> Who is Turar?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you only stalk Turks? So don't waste your time … rmi5 is fake Turk.


i stalk everyone, who awakens my interest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Our World Cup kits!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> ayou are as of now in my stalking lists too @rmi5


----------



## Jf Thunder

rmi5 said:


>


you think thats going to stop me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Who is Turar?



Seems like you forget him.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> you think thats going to stop me?


I guess NO!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

ResurgentIran said:


> Our World Cup kits!




What is the story behind the leopard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

rmi5 said:


> I guess NO!!!


in some time i will know more about you, even more than your own family members know about you, i will even know when you change clothes, when and how you take a bath

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Esfand said:


> What is the story behind the leopard?



Endangered Iranian cheetah. Put it on the kit to increase awareness of it and hopefully save it from extinction.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ResurgentIran

Esfand said:


> What is the story behind the leopard?



Its a Asiatic/Iranian Cheetah!
They are an endangered species in Iran, so we will honour them in our kits at the World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> in some time i will know more about you, even more than your own family members know about you, i will even know when you change clothes, when and how you take a bath


 You are a super weirdo, dude.
@Sinan @xenon54 , Guys, I think I fall into the trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

well my my friend i read it b4 and i know you read it 2 so just let me tell you more maybe you get what i mean bash have nothing to do with people's head ! it just a rank it says i'm his superior . you turks call the ruler of your towns as beg and the man who rule several town as beglar begi we turkmen dont ! we call ruler of a town as bashe ! for expl tehran bashe or tabriz bashi ruler of areas will have diffrent name for expl the man who rule estern mazendrean + golestan will called as ashagh bashi the king of turkmens will be called as turkmenbashi i hop you get what i mean . bash means head of and it's just a rank


with regard bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> well my my friend i read it b4 and i know you read it 2 so just let me tell you more maybe you get what i mean bash have nothing to do with people's head ! it just a rank it says i'm his superior . you turks call the ruler of your towns as beg and the man who rule several town as beglar begi we turkmen dont ! we call ruler of a town as bashe ! for expl tehran bashe or tabriz bashi ruler of areas will have diffrent name for expl the man who rule estern mazendrean + golestan will called as ashagh bashi the king of turkmens will be called as turkmenbashi i hop you get what i mean . bash means head of and it's just a rank
> with regard bro



Probably, these words have different connotations between us and you guys. Anyway, their difference is not too much and important

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

SOHEIL said:


> Who is Turar?
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

TurAr said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Sinan said:


> Seems like you forget him.....



Nah, he is just pretending he doesn't remember me for some reason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

merheba turar abi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

ghara ghan said:


> merheba turar abi



Merhaba kardeş, hoşgeldin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

The white kit is nice, but the red one is awful. 

The green neck line and the green bands on the arms make it uber cheap.

btw is that our u-19 or u-20 team?


----------



## New

Jf Thunder said:


> in some time i will know more about you, even more than your own family members know about you, i will even know when you change clothes, when and how you take a bath


Are you gay, dude? because that's the definition of being gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

SinaG said:


>




Is soccer (as we call it here) the favorite sport of Iranians? Pakistan does a lot of exporting in textiles of jerseys and also exports soccer balls maybe Iran is a potential market once the sanctions are gone (if it isn't already).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG

KingMamba said:


> Is soccer (as we call it here) the favorite sport of Iranians? Pakistan does a lot of exporting in textiles of jerseys and also exports soccer balls maybe Iran is a potential market once the sanctions are gone (if it isn't already).



Yes it is the most popular sport, although others would argue that wrestling is just as popular.

Iran as most countries gets its balls and kits through sports manufacturers. Currently ours is Uhlsport but we have had Adidas and Puma in the past. It is up to these sports manufacturers where they produce the equipment and not up to Iran. Although I do know for a fact the balls currently used in the Iranian Premier League are manufactured in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

SinaG said:


>


No offence guys, but that is ridiculously dumb. The leopard scheme is barely recognizable even considering the amount of lightening here let alone in a muddy game condition.
Knowing the fact that these games are going to be played in winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

SinaG said:


> Yes it is the most popular sport, although others would argue that wrestling is just as popular.
> 
> Iran as most countries gets its balls and kits through sports manufacturers. Currently ours is Uhlsport but we have had Adidas and Puma in the past. It is up to these sports manufacturers where they produce the equipment and not up to Iran. Although I do know for a fact the balls currently used in the Iranian Premier League are manufactured in Pakistan.



Wrestling is popular in Pakistan too, Pakistanis call it kushti or pehlwani and wrestlers is pehlwan. I think those words are from Farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

KingMamba said:


> Wrestling is popular in Pakistan too, Pakistanis call it kushti or pehlwani and wrestlers is pehlwan. I think those words are from Farsi.



pahlevan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

KingMamba said:


> Wrestling is popular in Pakistan too, Pakistanis call it kushti or pehlwani and wrestlers is pehlwan. I think those words are from Farsi.



Yes they are. We call it koshti as well. Pahlevan means something similar to hero/champion and is also applied to wrestlers who are great or show great integrity > like Gholamreza Takhti.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Esfand said:


> pahlevan



I don't think the latin rendition of the word makes a difference it is the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

KingMamba said:


> Wrestling is popular in Pakistan too, Pakistanis call it kushti or pehlwani and wrestlers is pehlwan. I think those words are from *Farsi*.



 It's called *Persian*.


----------



## KingMamba

SinaG said:


> Yes they are. We call it koshti as well. Pahlevan means something similar to hero/champion and is also applied to wrestlers who are great or show great integrity > like Gholamreza Takhti.



Haha yea in Pakistan they use it for really big dudes or wrestlers. Like I was a really fat child so my mother used to call me pehlwan shah or motu shah growing up lol. 

Tell me you guys know this guy! 

Iron Sheik - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







Ahriman said:


> It's called *Persian*.



Same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

KingMamba said:


> Haha yea in Pakistan they use it for really big dudes or wrestlers. Like I was a really fat child so my mother used to call me pehlwan shah or motu shah growing up lol.
> 
> Tell me you guys know this guy!
> 
> Iron Sheik - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing.



Of course, he is the Iran's most famous clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

KingMamba said:


> Same thing.



Yes, but in a corrupted Arabic form.


----------



## Esfand

KingMamba said:


> Same thing.



No, it is not the same thing. German = Persian, Deutch = Farsi


----------



## ResurgentIran

Wow just read through some pages...
Its very sad to see arguments like this break out.

Everyone needs to get something very straight. Iranians (whether Persians, Azari, Kurd, Lur, Mazandarani, Armenian etc) are culturally EXTREMELY close to Turks and vice versa.
I travel to Turkey every summer (we have an apartment there) and it reminds me of Iran. The people, food, music, culture etc.

I am ethnic Persian myself (although I always identify myself as Iranian) and I can comfortably say that I consider Turkey almost like my second home country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KingMamba

Ahriman said:


> Yes, but in a corrupted Arabic form.



 Hate is not good for the heart "ahriman" practise sarosh my friend. 



Esfand said:


> No, it is not the same thing. German = Persian, Deutch = Farsi



Ok which would be more accurate to say today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

KingMamba said:


> Ok which would be more accurate to say today?



It is not a question of accuracy. In English the language is called Persian/German, in Persian/German the language is called Farsi/Deutsch


----------



## KingMamba

Esfand said:


> It is not a question of accuracy. In English the language is called Persian/German, in Persian/German the language is called Farsi/Deutsch



Ok then فارسی .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

KingMamba said:


> Hate is not good for the heart "ahriman" practise sarosh my friend.



What does it have to do with Hate? Did you know that Ajam that Arabs use to refer to Iranians, is actually a derogatory term?


----------



## KingMamba

Ahriman said:


> What does it have to do with Hate? Did you know that Ajam that Arabs use to refer to Iranians, is actually a derogatory term?



How so?


----------



## Surenas

Ahriman said:


> I thought you're Kurd?



Have said it a couple of times now. Father Persian (Shiraz), mother Kurdish (Kermanshah). But according to my father their family has some Qashqai ancestry. 



Esfand said:


> That's badass.. is that tradition somehow related to Scythian female warriors? @Surenas, you usually know these things



Female horse-riders are indeed an Iranian tradition. The Scythians/Sarmatians (Massagatae) were famous for their female fighters. You can see this culture back among the Kurds and Bakhtiaris. Even today Kurds are known for their family fighters. The same counts for other Iranian women, even Persians. Look when Iranians took it to the streets in 2009; almost half of the protestors were women. In contrast to protests in Arab countries, where women were a minority and were even harassed by men, like in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

Surenas said:


> Have said it a couple of times now. Father Persian (Shiraz), mother Kurdish (Kermanshah). But according to my father their family has some Qashqai ancestry.





I heard that Persians form a substantial minority in Kermanshah (I mean the city, not the province), is this true?


----------



## atatwolf

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> All qazalbash are shias..


That is not important for us. Azerbaijan is Shia but it was never an issue between us Turkics.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> That is not important for us. Azerbaijan is Shia but it was never an issue between us Turkics.



Nonsense. It has always been a issue between Turks, until the Soviet Union fell. You may want to read about the Aq Qoyunlu versus the Kara Qoyunlu, Sunni Ottomans versus the Shia Safavids, Turkish Alevis versus Sunni Ottomans, etc. Turkish tribes/dynasties have fought more wars against each other than which ethnicity whatsoever.



Gilamard said:


> I heard that Persians form a substantial minority in Kermanshah (I mean the city, not the province), is this true?



Yes, but they are a small minority as far as I know. Most are Kurdish, or have been Persianized qua language.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> Nonsense. It has always been a issue between Turks, until the Soviet Union fell. You may want to read about the Aq Qoyunlu versus the Kara Qoyunlu, Sunni Ottomans versus the Shia Safavids, Turkish Alevis versus Sunni Ottomans, etc. Turkish tribes/dynasties have fought more wars against each other than which ethnicity whatsoever.























No extra words needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

atatwolf said:


> No extra words needed.




You didn't read Surenas' reply properly



Surenas said:


> Nonsense. It has always been a issue between Turks, *until* the Soviet Union fell.



All your pictures are from *after* the fall of the Soviet Union

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> No extra words needed.



















Remember the Sivas Massacre, when a group of hardcore Sunni Turks killed 35 Turkish Alevites by setting fire in a hotel where Alevites were gathering?











Only a fool with no sense of history would make such ignorant statements. And since you are thanked by the most ignorant member in this topic (rmi5), it shows this stupidity again.


----------



## atatwolf

Esfand said:


> All your pictures are from *after* the fall of the Soviet Union


That only proves my point. It was only Soviets who stopped our friendship.

And even that is not true. During WW1 Turkish army kicked Russian arse out of Baku. Turkish flag was waving but we had to retreat because of German defeat.



Surenas said:


> Remember the Sivas Massacre, when a group of hardcore Sunni Turks killed 35 Turkish Alevites by setting fire in a hotel where Alevites were gathering?


Are your ancestors not from Iran? Your own government massacred you and deported you out of your own country. At least Alevi still live in Turkey and are proud Turks. They have picture of Ataturk next to Hrz Ali in their prayer hourses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> That only proves my point. It was only Soviets who stopped our friendship.



Haha, joke of the century. Turks have fought more wars against each other than which ethnicity whatsoever. Long before communism was invented. Even today there is not real unity between Turks. Most of your fellow Central Asian Mongoloids are still servants of the Russians.



atatwolf said:


> Are your ancestors not from Iran? Your own government massacred you and deported you out of your own country. At least Alevi still live in Turkey and are proud Turks. They have picture of Ataturk next to Hrz Ali in their prayer hourses.



There are hundreds of thousands of Alevis in Europe. They have been killed by your fellow Sunni Turkish rulers throughout history. In fact, they have been massacred a number of times. My parents left Iran due to political issues, like millions of Iranians. Your grandparents on the other hand left Turkey to clean toilets of Europeans. A real honorable act I must say.


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> Haha, joke of the century. Turks have fought more wars against each other than which ethnicity whatsoever.


So now you expect Azeri as Safavids? Haha, you are most schizophrenic person on this forum dude. Turkics will be under one banner soon. Just like old times.



> Long before communism was invented. Even today there is not real unity between Turks. Most of your fellow Central Asian Mongoloids are still servants of the Russians.


Wrong again. Most Turkic people have a state and most of them are independent. You Kurdics still have to set up your first state history will witness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> So now you expect Azeri as Safavids? Haha, you are most schizophrenic person on this forum dude. Turkics will be under one banner soon. Just like old times.



I am not only talking about Safavids. Every Turkish empire have fought other Turkish empires. Ghaznavids versus the Seluqs, Aq Qoyunlu versus Kara Qoyunlus, etc. You Turks have never been united under one banner and never will be. Iranians will prevent this. I'll spit on your unity.



> Wrong again. Most Turkic people have a state and most of them are independent. You Kurdics still have to set up your first state history will witness.



I have explained this to that Saudi desert dweller as well: Kurds are Iranians. Iran means the land of the Iranians. This is our state, and always will be. You can't do anything about it.


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> Iran and Azerbaijan will fight a war in the future.



I have a very difficult time believing that.. as I wrote before, no one in that party of 3 will gain anything from war


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> You have to see things through a historical perspective. Afghanistan has been a powerful state in the region before Russians fucked it up, and later Talibans with their Saudi-imported ideology. Many Afghans in the West are high educated, so they have the potential.





> _*
> Ahmadinejad is a nationalist, *_


The most stupid sentence that I have ever heard in my entire life. @Abii , I thought, you were saying that this Surenas guy is an smart person. Now, what's your opinion about him?


> what ever you think of him. Turkmenistan is a bit out of place, but Iran has great relations with it. Tajikistan is one of Iran's top investing countries. It will rise in the future. Especially since the economic focus is changing towards Central-Asia.




My Summary:
Your IQ is way below poverty line.



Surenas said:


> Only 9 million Azeris in Iran. They will be loyal to Iran.
> Mark my words.


What is the source of your insightful data? I think there is a short circuit between your brain and your a$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


>



Nice arguments.



> The most stupid sentence that I have ever heard in my entire life. @Abii , I thought, you were saying that this Surenas guy is an smart person. Now, what's your opinion about him?



Of course you are too ignorant to understand these things. Ahmadinejad has been a nationalist. Period. But a different kind of nationalist than what I was hoping for. He mixed Iranian nationalism with Shia elements. Like Mashaei did.



> My Summary:
> Your IQ is way below poverty line.



Save your summary. You are too ignorant to even comprehend things. That is because you are Turk.



rmi5 said:


> What is the source of your insightful data? I think there is a short circuit between your brain and your a$$.



I don't have it by hand. I've read about the latest survey conducted in Iran where 9-11 million people mentioned that their first language was Azeri. Of course over the years many Azeris have been Persianized, and this will continue as long as they mix with Persians and Persian will remain the nation's first language.


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> Of course you are too ignorant to understand these things. Ahmadinejad has been a nationalist. Period. But a different kind of nationalist than what I was hoping for. He mixed Iranian nationalism with Shia elements. Like Mashaei did.


@Abii , just look at his post, man. 
yeah, he was a nationalist of your kind.


> Save your summary. You are too ignorant to even comprehend things. That is because you are Turk.


Average IQ by Country

Now, shoo, and don't waste our time.


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> The most stupid sentence that I have ever heard in my entire life. @Abii , I thought, you were saying that this Surenas guy is an smart person. Now, what's your opinion about him?



dear rmi5

I tend to agree with @Surenas about Ahmedinejad being "nationalistic". A large part of Iranian youth are becoming increasingly interested in ancient Iranian history, perhaps as a "silent protest" against the imposed Sharia law. Ahmadinejad realized this (along with Mashaei, his right hand), which is why we saw many things similar to the vids below during his time










But I agree that it is not nationalism in the traditional sense that you, me or anybody else would expect. Ultimately, being a politician, Ahmadenijad maybe only had this viewpoint because it benefitted him. But @Surenas's claim is not that farfetched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> dear rmi5
> 
> I tend to agree with @Surenas about Ahmedinejad being "nationalistic". A large part of Iranian youth are becoming increasingly interested in ancient Iranian history, perhaps as a "silent protest" against the imposed Sharia law. Ahmadinejad realized this (along with Mashaei, his right hand), which is why we saw many things similar to the vids below during his time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I agree that it is not nationalism in the tradiotional sense that you and me would expect. Ultimately, being a politician, Ahmadenijad maybe only had this viewpoint because it benefitted him.


Look, I don't mind it if you say such a hilarious thing. Since you are an indian and not an Iranian and your knowledge about Iran is not necessarily enough. Nevertheless, I have always respect for you. BTW, to elaborate the stupidity of such a statement, I would say that it is equal to say that the earth is flat not spherical or the Sun is orbiting the Earth.


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> Look, I don't mind it if you say such a hilarious thing. Since you are an indian and not an Iranian and your knowledge about Iran is not necessarily enough. Nevertheless, I have always respect for you. BTW, to elaborate the stupidity of such a statement, I would say that it is equal to say that the earth is flat not spherical or the Sun is orbiting the Earth.



Thanks, I would be interested in further elaboration


----------



## Neptune

Sinan said:


> Ir.tab disappeared into thin air... mostly missed.
> 
> Deno also disappeared with out saying a word. We had though times with trolls for a month. Later on Neptune became a mod. He has resigned recently and he says he will focus on ÖSS. We currently have no mod.
> 
> I see Quasar time to time, he is not very active.
> 
> Also Haven't seen Era for a long time.



well...fuvck öss...I was kinda the "meçhul" guys. Since I didn't give a single crap about maths and scientific classes, I will probably fail this year and try next time for Ankara Political Science or Ankara Law. I just want to see where I am and what could I do this year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Esfand said:


> Thanks, I would be interested in further elaboration



He is unable to provide one, because he doesn't know what he is talking about. Ahmadinejad started as a hardcore fanatic in his first term, but slowly became more nationalistic in his second. When Mashae said that 'without Iranians there wouldn't have been an Islam' and 'Iranian Islam is superior to other forms' they took the wrath of Mullah-Iran. Ahmadinejad and Mashaei have been attacked a number of times due to these statements, and were even blocked from last year's elections. Ahmadinejad was a president that mixed Iranian nationalism with Shiism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> He is unable to provide one, because he doesn't know what he is talking about. Ahmadinejad started as a hardcore fanatic in his first term, but slowly became more nationalistic in his second. When Mashae said that 'without Iranians there wouldn't have been an Islam' and 'Iranian Islam is superior to other forms' they took the wrath of Mullah-Iran. Ahmadinejad and Mashaei have been attacked a number of times due to these statements, and *were even blocked from last year's elections. Ahmadinejad was a president that mixed Iranian nationalism with Shiism*.



Thanks for mentioning that, I also wanted to write that in my first post, but forgot it... IMO another evidence that they were too dangerous for the IR establisment


----------



## SinaG

Ahmadinejad was a nationalist in his own right. As has been mentioned here he mixed Shiaism with Iranian nationalism. He put great emphasis on relations with other Iranian nations like Tajikistan. If you want to say his domestic policy was bad that is one thing, which I agree with btw, but that has nothing to do with his nationalism.


----------



## Abii

Ata Wolf should be thread banned. @Serpentine

He starts ethnic arguments and others will join.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> You are a super weirdo, dude.
> @Sinan @xenon54 , Guys, I think I fall into the trap.


Well, you were asking for it, btw im the first on his list so dont worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Abii said:


> Ata Wolf should be thread banned. @Serpentine
> 
> He starts ethnic arguments and others will join.



Only because rmi5 invites them over here. In fact, rmi5 is a staunch supporter of atatwolf. See who has thanked his posts in this thread all along. Like I said, a traitor in disguise supporting the greatest anti-Iranian Turk on this forum. He should stay away from this section and go drink tea with his fellow Turkic friends in the Turkish section.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Well, you were asking for it, btw im the first on his list so dont worry.



I'm trying to lay low, to aviod. 

----------------------------------------------

@usernameless 

Mate, please don't get into conversation with Surenas, on Turkic issues. You'll just waste your time and will be replied with insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Only because rmi5 invites them over here. In fact, rmi5 is a staunch supporter of atatwolf. See who has thanked his posts in this thread all along. Like I said, a traitor in disguise supporting the greatest anti-Iranian Turk on this forum. He should stay away from this section and go drink tea with his fellow Turkic friends in the Turkish section.


And you are beeing racist towards us in every single comment of you... now cut the discussion, everyone is annoyed.
@atatwolf dont comment on this issue anymore pls...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BronzePlaque

Abii said:


> *Ata Wolf should be thread banned*. @Serpentine
> 
> He starts ethnic arguments and others will join.



Not only from this section but also from PDF...No contribution at all from his side, only picking up fights and dragging us all in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

BronzePlaque said:


> Not only from this section but also from PDF...No contribution at all from his side, only picking up fights and dragging us all in



He didn't start any fights, dude. We have a trolling issue against turks in this thread since yesterday, and Atatwolf did not say anything to those trolls yesterday, but today, he could not stop himself to answer those trolls. Even at the beginning, he was respectful, but those trolls kept insulting us and he responded them with the same language.



Surenas said:


> Only because rmi5 invites them over here. In fact, rmi5 is a staunch supporter of atatwolf. See who has thanked his posts in this thread all along. Like I said, a traitor in disguise supporting the greatest anti-Iranian Turk on this forum. He should stay away from this section and go drink tea with his fellow Turkic friends in the Turkish section.


What I am doing is not your business. Go and have fun in your troll fights with arabs and do not talk about me or Azerbaijan anymore, and do not waste my time by quoting or mentioning my name or by your spamming.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BronzePlaque

rmi5 said:


> He didn't start any fights, dude. We have a trolling issue against turks in this thread since yesterday, and Atatwolf did not say anything to those trolls yesterday, but today, he could not stop himself to answer those trolls. Even at the beginning, he was respectful, but those trolls kept insulting us and he responded them with the same language.



I am talking in general bro...Didnt even read what he and surenas wrote here tonight...If you ask me those 2 deserve each other..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Ata Wolf should be thread banned. @Serpentine
> He starts ethnic arguments and others will join.


It is ridiculous. Every one knows that who started this troll fight since yesterday.
BTW, Before I join this forum, there was huge fights between Iranians and turks in PDF, and since joining this forum, I tried to make these people closer to each other. But it seems that the racism is more rooted in some people's mind and it impedes any attempt like that.
--------------
Ta vaghti nezhaad parasti va zed e tork va arab va ... boudan tou zehne mardom e Iran hast, va ta zamaani ke hattaa tahsil kardeh haye in mamlekat tou khaarej, inghadr bisavaad va gaagoul hastand ke baraaye yeki mesle Ahmadinejad sout va kaf mizanan va in animal haye ghoroun e vostaayi ra nationalist midounan, va ta zamaani ke in mellat, ke taa be haal hich kaar e mofidi touye donyaa nakarde, enghadr por modde'aa hast ke engaar koun e aasemoun ra paareh kardeh, va inghadr hanouz aghlesh roshd nakarde ke ba hame chiz mesle ghabaayel e biyaabouni ye 10,000 saal pish, double standard barkhord mikone, in mamlekat tou hamin gandaabi ke hast baaghi mimouneh. Shoma ham age doust daari, mitouni az baraadar e aariyaayit(!!!) dar baraabar ma tork haye khar(be ghol e shoma ha va makhsousan in doustet Surenas) defaa' koni, vali doust e aziz, in ra bedoun ke mohem ine ke mentality ye aadam ba'd e n saal zendegi kardan tou gharb dorost baashe, va aadam ye chizi az inhaa yaad begire va gar na ghaziye aadam mishe mesle Peugeot RD ke faghat zaaheresh taghyir karde, va gar na daakhelesh hamoun Paykan baaghi mounde.
-------------
You are free to translate the persian part of my comment for your kurdish troll friend. maybe it gives him some insights.



BronzePlaque said:


> I am talking in general bro...Didnt even read what he and surenas wrote here tonight...If you ask me those 2 deserve each other..


Are conversations closed again? 
I wanted to reply your post in a conversation in which I saw that it is not available anymore. So, let it go please. We can talk about it later in a private conversation if you want 



Sinan said:


> I'm trying to lay low, to aviod.


Does this method work?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> Thanks for mentioning that, I also wanted to write that in my first post, but forgot it... IMO another evidence that they were too dangerous for the IR establisment


That's just a game between them to fool people and attract different casts of people with different types of slogans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> It is ridiculous. Every one knows that who started this troll fight since yesterday.
> BTW, Before I join this forum, there was huge fights between Iranians and turks in PDF, and since joining this forum, I tried to make these people closer to each other. But it seems that the racism is more rooted in some people's mind and it impedes any attempt like that.
> --------------
> Ta vaghti nezhaad parasti va zed e tork va arab va ... boudan tou zehne mardom e Iran hast, va ta zamaani ke hattaa tahsil kardeh haye in mamlekat tou khaarej, inghadr bisavaad va gaagoul hastand ke baraaye yeki mesle Ahmadinejad sout va kaf mizanan va in animal haye ghoroun e vostaayi ra nationalist midounan, va ta zamaani ke in mellat, ke taa be haal hich kaar e mofidi touye donyaa nakarde, enghadr por modde'aa hast ke engaar koun e aasemoun ra paareh kardeh, va inghadr hanouz aghlesh roshd nakarde ke ba hame chiz mesle ghabaayel e biyaabouni ye 10,000 saal pish, double standard barkhord mikone, in mamlekat tou hamin gandaabi ke hast baaghi mimouneh. Shoma ham age doust daari, mitouni az baraadar e aariyaayit(!!!) dar baraabar ma tork haye khar(be ghol e shoma ha va makhsousan in doustet Surenas) defaa' koni, vali doust e aziz, in ra bedoun ke mohem ine ke mentality ye aadam ba'd e n saal zendegi kardan tou gharb dorost baashe, va aadam ye chizi az inhaa yaad begire va gar na ghaziye aadam mishe mesle Peugeot RD ke faghat zaaheresh taghyir karde, va gar na daakhelesh hamoun Paykan baaghi mounde.
> -------------
> You are free to translate the persian part of my comment for your kurdish troll friend. maybe it gives him some insights.
> 
> 
> Are conversations closed again?
> I wanted to reply your post in a conversation in which I saw that it is not available anymore. So, let it go please. We can talk about it later in a private conversation if you want
> 
> 
> Does this method work?


You're talking as if I'm anti-Turk. 

I understand what you're saying. Our society is sick. 

When did I defend him in his comments about Turks? I like the guy for personal reasons. Believe it or not, and as ridiculous as it sounds (mainly b/c he's some dude on the internet that I don't know and will never meet), he changed how I view things about the world. Because of that I respect him. I won't go into details, but that's pretty much it. 

He does have a huge anti-Turk mentality. I won't lie, years ago when there were only a few Iranians here, and we fought a lot with turks, I must have probably joined Surenas in the bashing. In reality though I have no problem with Turks. I would actually support Iran becoming a bilingual country with Azeri and Parsi as the two official languages. Had my grandfather thought my dad Turkish, I'd be considering myself a Turk right now (my grandfather, who I never met, spoke a very broken Persian, but he wanted the kids to learn Persian first. He died when my dad and his siblings were very young so that was the end of that). 

In any case, those are the reasons why I won't enter an argument with you and Surenas. I respect both of you here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jf Thunder

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Are you gay, dude? because that's the definition of being gay.


i do not indulge in the acts of the Nation Of Hazrat Lut (A.S) 



rmi5 said:


> You are a super weirdo, dude.
> @Sinan @xenon54 , Guys, I think I fall into the trap.


i get called a wierdo alot, i hope you dont mind it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Surenas said:


> Haha, joke of the century. Turks have fought more wars against each other than which ethnicity whatsoever. Long before communism was invented. Even today there is not real unity between Turks. Most of your fellow Central Asian Mongoloids are still servants of the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of thousands of Alevis in Europe. They have been killed by your fellow Sunni Turkish rulers throughout history. In fact, they have been massacred a number of times. My parents left Iran due to political issues, like millions of Iranians. Your grandparents on the other hand left Turkey to clean toilets of Europeans. A real honorable act I must say.


you better watch it now before you start a flame war with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

ghara ghan said:


> you better watch it now before you start a flame war with me


maybe i should add you to my stalking list too


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> i do not indulge in the acts of the Nation Of Hazrat Lut (A.S)


But, you are from Sodom and Gomorra, as far as I remember


----------



## Jf Thunder

rmi5 said:


> But, you are from Sodom and Gomorra, as far as I remember


 i was one of the Angels who flipped it upside down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> maybe i should add you to my stalking list too


Be nice to him, dude. he has just joined the forum.



Jf Thunder said:


> i was one of the Angels who flipped it upside down







ghara ghan said:


> you better watch it now before you start a flame war with me


Brother, Stay away from this racist a$$hole. He is just a troll  I would deal with him personally if it gets necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Be nice to him, dude. he has just joined the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, Stay away from this racist a$$hole. He is just a troll  I would deal with him personally if it gets necessary.



@rmi5 Leave @Jf Thunder alone. He is harmless.

Except he wants to kill everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> You're talking as if I'm anti-Turk.
> 
> I understand what you're saying. Our society is sick.
> 
> When did I defend him in his comments about Turks? I like the guy for personal reasons. Believe it or not, and as ridiculous as it sounds (mainly b/c he's some dude on the internet that I don't know and will never meet), he changed how I view things about the world. Because of that I respect him. I won't go into details, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> He does have a huge anti-Turk mentality. I won't lie, years ago when there were only a few Iranians here, and we fought a lot with turks, I must have probably joined Surenas in the bashing. In reality though I have no problem with Turks. I would actually support Iran becoming a bilingual country with Azeri and Parsi as the two official languages. Had my grandfather thought my dad Turkish, I'd be considering myself a Turk right now (my grandfather, who I never met, spoke a very broken Persian, but he wanted the kids to learn Persian first. He died when my dad and his siblings were very young so that was the end of that).
> 
> In any case, those are the reasons why I won't enter an argument with you and Surenas. I respect both of you here.



I am sure that you know that I have been forced to deal with hezbollahi goons and some other racist retards, for a long time in this thread, and Iran section, since I don't follow their religion and I am from Turkic ethnicity. Basically, except for Serpentine who is a rational person, and Ostad who is literally like my little brother, and you, and Islam Shall be... in non-religious discussions, rest of Iranian members are a bunch of ultra-retarded a$$holes and goons. BTW, I didn't expect you to throw mod on that poor turkish guy when he was trolled by that surenas guy. Anyway, you may have a special interest in this guy,   . It's not my business. But, please either do not involve in these discussions or be fair in them 
BTW, thanks for respecting us, that's the basis for a healthy society. BTW, I don't have any beef with persians as well. specially, Shiraazi and jonoubi persians who are the coolest persians 



Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 Leave @Jf Thunder alone. He is harmless.
> Except he wants to kill everyone


----------



## Jf Thunder

rmi5 said:


> Be nice to him, dude. he has just joined the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, Stay away from this racist a$$hole. He is just a troll  I would deal with him personally if it gets necessary.


worry about yourself, i am a stalker, i wil even come in your dreams, i am under your bed, am behind you maybe now, i even know what evils you have opened in the other tab of your browser



Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 Leave @Jf Thunder alone. He is harmless.
> 
> Except he wants to kill everyone


do you want me to KILL YOU?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Jf Thunder said:


> worry about yourself, i am a stalker,* i wil even come in your dreams, i am under your bed*, am behind you maybe now, i even know what evils you have opened in the other tab of your browser



This is getting super creepy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> worry about yourself, i am a stalker, i wil even come in your dreams, i am under your bed, am behind you maybe now, i even know what evils you have opened in the other tab of your browser





> do you want me to KILL YOU?


Yep, kill him now. 



Ravi Nair said:


> This is getting super creepy.


I just remembered these vids:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Be nice to him, dude. he has just joined the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, Stay away from this racist a$$hole. He is just a troll  I would deal with him personally if it gets necessary.


ok bro . what is the stalking list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Mr@Sinan , Mr@xenon54, Mr@rmi5 and Mr@Ravi Nair
i hoep you all are not annoyed by this, i was just joking around you know, if you are them i a apologize



ghara ghan said:


> ok bro . what is the stalking list


the stalking list is a list of people i stalk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> ok bro . what is the stalking list



Do not take it seriously bro. Jf Thunder likes turkish people, specially xenon54 and Sinan, and eagerly engages in the debates of Turkish section, although he is a Pakistani. So, we have developed some weird traditions to tease each other and have fun.
We have another dangerous Pakistani guy, who is called @Armstrong, and he is a homophile who likes Nur Fettahoğlu somehow.  This guy needs to be watched carefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

oh i get it li love pakistani people they are great and very warm and funny

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Surenas said:


> I have explained this to that Saudi desert dweller as well: Kurds are Iranians. Iran means the land of the Iranians. This is our state, and always will be. You can't do anything about it.


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> Do not take it seriously bro. Jf Thunder likes turkish people, specially xenon54 and Sinan, and eagerly engages in the debates of Turkish section, although he is a Pakistani. So, we have developed some weird traditions to tease each other and have fun.
> We have another dangerous Pakistani guy, who is called @Armstrong, and he is a homophile who likes Nur Fettahoğlu somehow.  This guy needs to be watched carefully.



Homophobe....I'm a homophobe !  

Unless of course where two women are involved with me in the middle !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

Wow, it's almost been a year since i last saw this guy going berserk due to his inferiority complex. It's a shame, he couldn't get over it to this day. I bet he still cry himself to sleep after seeing himself at mirrors, thinking about his skin color and cursing god.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jf Thunder

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 15150


the tank is useless against this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

TurAr said:


> Wow, it's almost been a year since i last saw this guy going berserk due to his inferiority complex. It's a shame, he couldn't get over it to this day. I bet he still cry himself to sleep after seeing himself at mirrors, thinking about his skin color and cursing god.



good to see you here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Ta vaghti nezhaad parasti va zed e tork va arab va ... boudan tou zehne mardom e Iran hast, va ta zamaani ke hattaa tahsil kardeh haye in mamlekat tou khaarej, inghadr bisavaad va gaagoul hastand ke baraaye yeki mesle Ahmadinejad sout va kaf mizanan va in animal haye ghoroun e vostaayi ra nationalist midounan, va ta zamaani ke in mellat, ke taa be haal hich kaar e mofidi touye donyaa nakarde, enghadr por modde'aa hast ke engaar koun e aasemoun ra paareh kardeh, va inghadr hanouz aghlesh roshd nakarde ke ba hame chiz mesle ghabaayel e biyaabouni ye 10,000 saal pish, double standard barkhord mikone, in mamlekat tou hamin gandaabi ke hast baaghi mimouneh. Shoma ham age doust daari, mitouni az baraadar e aariyaayit(!!!) dar baraabar ma tork haye khar(be ghol e shoma ha va makhsousan in doustet Surenas) defaa' koni, vali doust e aziz, in ra bedoun ke mohem ine ke mentality ye aadam ba'd e n saal zendegi kardan tou gharb dorost baashe, va aadam ye chizi az inhaa yaad begire va gar na ghaziye aadam mishe mesle Peugeot RD ke faghat zaaheresh taghyir karde, va gar na daakhelesh hamoun Paykan baaghi mounde.



salam
ahmaghinazhad ro kari nadaram che adami bood, nationalist, mixed ... amma bekhatere barkhi manafee siasi ahmaghanash yeseri raftarhaye nationalistic az khodesh borooz dad, tahlilesham sade bood bad az sal 88 midoonest ke gharare mesle dastmale masraf shode bendazanesh satle ashghal banabarin ba mashverate doostanesh tasmim gereft khodesho be toodeye mokhalef ba yeseri cherto pertaye nationalistic nazdic kone.
dar kol che raftaraye nationalistic dasht che na bayad posrsid in ahmagh tooye oon post che ghalati mikard, behtarin ja barash ba erfagh modiriate yek anbar matrook bood. 
hala soal ine ke ki in ahmagho raeese jomhoor kard?
javabe man:
mardome nadan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> salam
> ahmaghinazhad ro kari nadaram che adami bood, nationalist, mixed ... amma bekhatere barkhi manafee siasi ahmaghanash yeseri raftarhaye nationalistic az khodesh borooz dad, tahlilesham sade bood bad az sal 88 midoonest ke gharare mesle dastmale masraf shode bendazanesh satle ashghal banabarin ba mashverate doostanesh tasmim gereft khodesho be toodeye mokhalef ba yeseri cherto pertaye nationalistic nazdic kone.
> dar kol che raftaraye nationalistic dasht che na bayad posrsid in ahmagh tooye oon post che ghalati mikard, behtarin ja barash ba erfagh modiriate yek anbar matrook bood.
> hala soal ine ke ki in ahmagho raeese jomhoor kard?
> javabe man:
> mardome nadan


99.9% agree. I would just add the regime and its major leaders to your last sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

S00R3NA said:


> good to see you here



Good to see you too bro  Hope you are doing well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Jf Thunder said:


> the tank is useless against this
> View attachment 15159

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> That's just a game between them to fool people and attract different casts of people with different types of slogans.



I also wrote in my post that I don't believe his nationalist view is genuine, but because he gains politically from it. *Nonetheless*, he displays nationalistic views, whether genuine or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


> *He didn't start any fights*, dude.



He most certainly did. When @Surenas had still not engaged him in a negative tone, atatwolf posted this picture:



atatwolf said:


>




If that isn't starting fights and trolling, then what is it?! Go back and see the chain of events for yourself. He is not as innocent in this case as you make him out to be. He's got a lot of nerve posting a picture like that in an Iranian chill thread.

Do you reckon the Turkish reaction would be different, if something similar happened in the Turkish section?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jf Thunder

SOHEIL said:


>


how bout this?


----------



## New

Jf Thunder said:


> how bout this?


Go on


----------



## Jf Thunder

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Go on


........dude, i dont keep much extreme pics on my pc, if you want more i can give you keywords to google it, or better yet, you might want to watch that anime, well here is a bit more extreme version for you lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

I'm getting tired of these bullshit arguments, stop it please. I come to this forum to chill (I'm sure I'm not the only one) not to have my nerves wrecked. If you can't resist your urges please take your fights to Stormfront.

Respect integrity of each other's countries as well please, otherwise it will get ugly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Jf Thunder said:


> how bout this?
> View attachment 15171


----------



## SOHEIL

@turkish bros, you know you are welcome here anytime. But please from now on post about Turkish unity, Turkish language or praisal of Azerbaijan in the Turkish chat thread that was just recently opened up. This talk is not appropriate here. It would be like a Afghan guy talking about Pashtun unity in Pakistan thread, and will only lead to resentment and troll wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

TurAr said:


> Wow, it's almost been a year since i last saw this guy going berserk due to his inferiority complex. It's a shame, he couldn't get over it to this day. I bet he still cry himself to sleep after seeing himself at mirrors, thinking about his skin color and cursing god.



Says the guy who left this forum while crying because some people had 'insulted' his super-duper father, Ataturk, and the moderators didn't do anything about it. I thought you left for good? Back again?



SOHEIL said:


> @turkish bros, you know you are welcome here anytime. But please from now on post about Turkish unity, Turkish language or praisal of Azerbaijan in the Turkish chat thread that was just recently opened up. This talk is not appropriate here. It would be like a Afghan guy talking about Pashtun unity in Pakistan thread, and will only lead to resentment and troll wars.



This is exactly why these fools every time forces me to react to their posts. I have never given a flying **** about their posts, until they started to post their nonsense in this topic. Do you see me going to their section talking about Iranic unions?



rmi5 said:


> Brother, Stay away from this racist a$$hole. He is just a troll  I would deal with him personally if it gets necessary.



Please do. I am waiting for your call. Send me a private message if it is necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Surenas said:


> Says the guy who left this forum while crying because some people had 'insulted' his super-duper father, Ataturk, and the moderators didn't do anything about it. I thought you left for good? Back again?
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly why these fools every time forces me to react to their posts. I have never given a flying **** about their posts, until they started to post their nonsense in this topic. Do you see me going to their section talking about Iranic unions?
> 
> 
> 
> Please do. I am waiting for your call. Send me a private message if it is necessary.



Please send me a PM.


----------



## Jf Thunder

SOHEIL said:


>


dude, accept that you like my pic :3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Jf Thunder said:


> ........dude, i dont keep much extreme pics on my pc, if you want more i can give you keywords to google it, or better yet, you might want to watch that anime, well here is a bit more extreme version for you lol







dude I was just kidding,
kidding,
Or kidding about kidding
Or kidding about kidding about kidding ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> Says the guy who left this forum while crying because some people had 'insulted' his super-duper father, Ataturk, and the moderators didn't do anything about it. I thought you left for good? Back again?



Brother do not waste your time, I went back and checked TurAr's previous post. He was a big anti-Iran troll obsessed with us. I remember IranZamin, you and Shahin annoyed him many times and he almost cried. He is not worth it.



> This is exactly why these fools every time forces me to react to their posts. I have never given a flying **** about their posts, until they started to post their nonsense in this topic. Do you see me going to their section talking about Iranic unions?



I am Azari myself ... But I wouldn't give a pocket-full of fucks to Pan-Turks or Turkic unity ... Only Iran is important for me ... Not being Azari ... People who think differently are stupid ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Ok. It was nice knowing all of you. Bye.


----------



## Surenas

Ahriman said:


> Ok. It was nice knowing all of you. Bye.



No need to leave bro.



Ahriman said:


> Please send me a PM.



I can't anymore apparantly?


----------



## Azizam

Ahriman said:


> Ok. It was nice knowing all of you. Bye.


Why leave the entire forum over few silly fights?


----------



## Serpentine

Guys, with all due respect, cut these ethnicity crap talks on this thread. Everyone who start it again or insult others will be thread banned.

This thread is supposed to be a chill one, not a nerve agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarkPrince

Islam shall be the winner said:


> dude I was just kidding,
> kidding,
> Or kidding about kidding
> Or kidding about kidding about kidding ...



oye change your id 1st. kidding my @##

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Anyone that is interested, Zarif live in Munich Security Conference right now:

MSC 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Islam shall be the winner said:


> dude I was just kidding,
> kidding,
> Or kidding about kidding
> Or kidding about kidding about kidding ...


i know you are using google image search to search for that specific anime lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## New

Surenas said:


> Anyone that is interested, Zarif live in Munich Security Conference right now:
> 
> MSC 2014


thanks, that was interesting.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## TurAr

Surenas said:


> Says the guy who left this forum while crying because some people had 'insulted' his super-duper father, Ataturk, and the moderators didn't do anything about it. I thought you left for good? Back again?.



At least you are self aware, i like that  I have never left the forum, i just couldn't spare time for it. Even our PM is insulting Atatürk, so be sure that nobody would care what you or anybody else think of him. Though, i would like to see you demonstrate that. Let's see what the mods are going to do. Give it a shot 



SOHEIL said:


> Brother do not waste your time, I went back and checked TurAr's previous post. He was a big anti-Iran troll obsessed with us. I remember IranZamin, you and Shahin annoyed him many times and he almost cried. He is not worth it.



They were both banned many times, -one with perma- because they couldn't stand the facts we exposed about Iran, hence they were constantly insulting as a 'response'.

I'm glad you can now write a post with more than one word. Good job bud


----------



## Uhuhu

Islam shall be the winner said:


> hala soal ine ke ki in ahmagho raeese jomhoor kard?
> javabe man:
> mardome nadan



shoma bekhun jannati o daro daste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG

TurAr said:


> They were both banned many times, -one with perma- because they couldn't stand the facts we exposed about Iran, hence they were constantly insulting as a 'response'.



Why do you need to "expose facts about Iran" dude? Does it bring you happiness to annoy others online? Best course of action is if you do not like a country, then leave it alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> Ta vaghti nezhaad parasti va zed e tork va arab va ... boudan tou zehne mardom e Iran hast, va ta zamaani ke hattaa tahsil kardeh haye in mamlekat tou khaarej, inghadr bisavaad va gaagoul hastand ke baraaye yeki mesle Ahmadinejad sout va kaf mizanan va in animal haye ghoroun e vostaayi ra nationalist midounan, va ta zamaani ke in mellat, ke taa be haal hich kaar e mofidi touye donyaa nakarde, enghadr por modde'aa hast ke engaar koun e aasemoun ra paareh kardeh, va inghadr hanouz aghlesh roshd nakarde ke ba hame chiz mesle ghabaayel e biyaabouni ye 10,000 saal pish, double standard barkhord mikone, in mamlekat tou hamin gandaabi ke hast baaghi mimouneh. Shoma ham age doust daari, mitouni az baraadar e aariyaayit(!!!) dar baraabar ma tork haye khar(be ghol e shoma ha va makhsousan in doustet Surenas) defaa' koni, vali doust e aziz, in ra bedoun ke mohem ine ke mentality ye aadam ba'd e n saal zendegi kardan tou gharb dorost baashe, va aadam ye chizi az inhaa yaad begire va gar na ghaziye aadam mishe mesle Peugeot RD ke faghat zaaheresh taghyir karde, va gar na daakhelesh hamoun Paykan baaghi mounde.



من چند ماهه که این فروم رو دنبال می کنم و با پستای شما نسبتا آشنایی دارم، چندین بار خواستم عضو بشم و جوابت رو بدم ولی در اخرین لحظه نظرم عوض شده، چیزی که در موردت متوجه شده ام اینه که بسیار بی ادب و از خود راضی هستی فکر می کنی خیلی می فهمی در صورتی که سطح فهمت در سطح همین بچه آخوندها سهیل و غیره است.

دهنت رو باز می کنی و به عالم و آدم توهین می کنی، از این رفیق تجزیه طلبت آتاوولف حمایت می کنی ولی کسی چیزی بهش می گه ناراحت می شی، اگر تجزیه طلبی نیازی نیست که انکار کنی، کسی نمی کشتت اینقدر نترس، راست و پوس کنده بیا بگو و خودت رو راحت کن. من خودم جد اندر جد ترکم، ترک آناتولی هم هستم مثل تو ترک جعلی نیستم ولی چون میدونم نمی فهمی برات ترکی ننوشتم. 

از روز اول دیدم بلند شدی رفتی سراغ این دوتا عرب تروریست احمق یزید و اون یکی گاوه الحسنی فهمیدم که یک کاسه ای زیر نیم کاسه ات هست. در کل این سنگینی می کرد رو دلم گفتم بهت بگم و برم. 

به سلامت، امیدوارم که ادم بشی. و نمک می خوری نمک دون نشکنی.


----------



## TurAr

SinaG said:


> Why do you need to "expose facts about Iran" dude? Does it bring you happiness to annoy others online? Best course of action is if you do not like a country, then leave it alone.



Indeed, annoying those who wants to piss you off can be fun. Besides, you weren't here so you don't know the intensity of the bad blood between Turkish and Iranian members here, at the time. It seems okay now, and i'm just saying let's not change that over inferiority complexes of some... No?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Irajgholi said:


> من چند ماهه که این فروم رو دنبال می کنم و با پستای شما نسبتا آشنایی دارم، چندین بار خواستم عضو بشم و جوابت رو بدم ولی در اخرین لحظه نظرم عوض شده، چیزی که در موردت متوجه شده ام اینه که بسیار بی ادب و از خود راضی هستی فکر می کنی خیلی می فهمی در صورتی که سطح فهمت در سطح همین بچه آخوندها سهیل و غیره است.
> 
> دهنت رو باز می کنی و به عالم و آدم توهین می کنی، از این رفیق تجزیه طلبت آتاوولف حمایت می کنی ولی کسی چیزی بهش می گه ناراحت می شی، اگر تجزیه طلبی نیازی نیست که انکار کنی، کسی نمی کشتت اینقدر نترس، راست و پوس کنده بیا بگو و خودت رو راحت کن. من خودم جد اندر جد ترکم، ترک آناتولی هم هستم مثل تو ترک جعلی نیستم ولی چون میدونم نمی فهمی برات ترکی ننوشتم.
> 
> از روز اول دیدم بلند شدی رفتی سراغ این دوتا عرب تروریست احمق یزید و اون یکی گاوه الحسنی فهمیدم که یک کاسه ای زیر نیم کاسه ات هست. در کل این سنگینی می کرد رو دلم گفتم بهت بگم و برم.
> 
> به سلامت، امیدوارم که ادم بشی. و نمک می خوری نمک دون نشکنی.




Be forum khosh umadi dadash. Omidvaram bemooni va bishtar post bedi.


----------



## SOHEIL

Irajgholi said:


> سطح فهمت در سطح همین بچه آخوندها سهیل و غیره است



مجبورید به من توهین کنید !؟

من با هیچ کس کاری ندارم ... پست سیاسی هم نمی دم ... چرا ولم نمی کنید !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

TurAr said:


> Indeed, annoying those who wants to piss you off can be fun. Besides, you weren't here so you don't know the intensity of the bad blood between Turkish and Iranian members here, at the time. It seems okay now, and i'm just saying let's not change that over inferiority complexes of some... No?


Yep we are ok with Iranians now, and we would like to see that this will remain permanently.

@Serpentine its better you delete the comments about race disussions immadiately from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irajgholi

@Surenas لطفا دیگه به ترک ها توهین نکن، من خودم ترکم و از رفتار این بابا خوشم نمیاد دلیل نمی شه که بیایی به من توهین کنی؟ این آتاوولف گاوه خودت بهتر می شناسیش. در هر صورت اگر دفعه دیگه ببینم به ترک ها توهین کردی به شما هم متذکر خواهم شد. این دفعه مودبانه گفتم. دفعه دیگه ممکنه مودبانه نباشه.



SinaG said:


> Be forum khosh umadi dadash. Omidvaram bemooni va bishtar post bedi.



ممنونم دوست عزیز 



SOHEIL said:


> مجبورید به من توهین کنید !؟
> 
> من با هیچ کس کاری ندارم ... پست سیاسی هم نمی دم ... چرا ولم نمی کنید !؟



تو هم به ترک ها توهین نکن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Yep we are ok with Iranians now, and we would like to see that this will remain permanently.
> 
> @Serpentine its better you delete the comments about race disussions immadiately from now on.


do you like?


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> do you like?
> View attachment 15253


Your into this Hentai thing arent you? 

And you once wanted to blow me up like a Taliban when i called a girl cute do you remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

Jf Thunder said:


> do you like?
> View attachment 15253



i see youre interested in hentai shit?

@xenon54 merhaba kardeşim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Irajgholi said:


> @xenon54 merhaba kardeşim



Merhaba kardes hosgeldin, sen Azerimisin?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

Irajgholi said:


> i see youre interested in hentai shit?
> 
> @xenon54 merhaba kardeşim


dude, thats not hentai ...........


----------



## SOHEIL

Irajgholi said:


> تو هم به ترک ها توهین نکن


من خودم ترکم ... شما لازم نیست یاد آوری کنی


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Your into this Hentai thing arent you?
> 
> And you once wanted to blow me up like a Taliban when i called a girl cute do you remember?


DUDE THATS NOT HENTAI


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> DUDE THATS NOT HENTAI


Haha someone has advanced knowledge about this stuff. 
Joking, dont kill me my stalker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

xenon54 said:


> Merhaba kardes hosgeldin, sen Azerimisin?



evet kardeşim 

Geç cevap Üzgünüm, ben yiyorum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Uhuhu said:


> shoma bekhun jannati o daro daste.


Jnnatio daro daste, hokoomat, regime, ina hame rooye hemaghate mardom hast ke manovr midan


----------



## Irajgholi

SOHEIL said:


> من خودم ترکم ... شما لازم نیست یاد آوری کنی



dorogh nago soheil man to ro mishnasam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SOHEIL

Irajgholi said:


> dorogh nago soheil man to ro mishnasam



هر جور راحتی


----------



## Irajgholi

@xenon54 güle güle kardeşim






Khodahafez bax

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Merhaba kardes hosgeldin, sen Azerimisin?



This is not the Turkish section. Want to talk Turkish? Go to your own section.


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> This is not the Turkish section. Want to talk Turkish? Go to your own section.


Leve me alone im not going to argue with you so dont wast your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Leve me alone im not going to argue with you so dont wast your time.



Speak English, or not. Simple as that. Know in which section you are posting.


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Haha someone has advanced knowledge about this stuff.
> Joking, dont kill me my stalker.


no really thats not Hentai, if you watch that specific anime you will know that its not hentai, rather it is a step down version of it called fanservice, anyway, its a great anime if you want to watch, it here is another pic


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> Speak English, or not. Simple as that. Know in which section you are posting.



you disappointed me.


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> no really thats not Hentai, if you watch that specific anime you will know that its not hentai, rather it is a step down version of it called fanservice, anyway, its a great anime if you want to watch, it here is another pic


The only Anime i have watched was Dragon Ball And Dragon Ball Z when i was a kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> you disappointed me.



Why exactly? Why should I not ask a member to post in English? I can't understand Turkush, and I want to know what people say over here.


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Why exactly? Why should I not ask a member to post in English? I can't understand *Turkush*, and I want to know what people say over here.


Be a man and stop with the insultings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Be a man and stop with the insultings.



Should I go speak Kurdish in your section, post Kurdish flags and talk about Kurdish unions? I am curious how quick you guys would go bananas. You have a history of insulting Iranians as well, so don't act like you have the moral high ground.

Whats wrong with people coming over here and discussing things without falling into ethnical discussions?


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> The only Anime i have watched was Dragon Ball And Dragon Ball Z when i was a kid.


you think anime is for kids?


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Should I go speak Kurdish in your section, post Kurdish flags and talk about Kurdish unions? I am curious how quick you guys would go bananas. You have a history of insulting Iranians as well, so don't act like you have the moral high ground.
> 
> Whats wrong with people coming over here and discussing things without falling into ethnical discussions?


*Ok just to make it clear, this is my last response to you about this.*

I called Serpentine and said him its better he deletes all the racial duscussions in this thread a couple pages ago.

Noone insulted Iranians or Kurds from Turkish side, in fact your the only one coming up with insultings and racist statements, dont act innocent.



Jf Thunder said:


> you think anime is for kids?


Not all thats for sure. 
But i dont watch them thats all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> *Ok just to make it clear, this is my last response to you about this.*
> 
> I called Serpentine and said him its better he deletes all the racial duscussions in this thread a couple pages ago.
> 
> Noone insulted Iranians or Kurds from Turkish side, in fact your the only one coming up with insultings and racist statements, dont act innocent.



Whatever. I'm out of here. Last post in this thread, so you guys could continue with everything you were doing.


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Not all thats for sure.
> But i dont watch them thats all.


dude, i know the name will sound strange but watch "Fairy Tail" its awesome, tell me after watching 3 eps, and maybe i will stop stalking you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Jf Thunder said:


> dude, thats not hentai ...........



Well, you are the expert...


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL

How do you post those little pictures ( ? ) in your 3D tank thread ?

I wanna post Altay Tank's 3D images like the same way you do.




Never Mind found it.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Esfand said:


> Well, you are the expert...


dude, i explained it all as a reply to Mr Xenon's post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Jf Thunder said:


> dude, i explained it all as a reply to Mr Xenon's post



OK thanks.. Wow, "*Mr*. Xenon"... you are way too polite for this part of the internet 

@Surenas Have you been to the observatory in Leiden? I saw it once, very nice. One of the oldest observatories in the world which are still in use


----------



## rmi5

خبرگزاری مهر :: Mehr News Agency - پرتاب ماهواره تدبیر در دهه فجر به تعویق افتاد
رتاب ماهواره تدبیر در دهه فجر به تعویق افتاد
سرپرست دانشگاه علم و صنعت گفت: ما اولین دانشگاهی بودیم که ماهواره ساخته و پرتاب کردیم و ماهواره دوم ما ماهواره تدبیر آماده پرتاب است که قرار بود در دهه فجر پرتاب شود ولی زمان آن به تعویق افتاد و در آینده ای نزدیک پرتاب خواهد شد.
به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، دکتر محمد علی برخورداری سرپرست دانشگاه علم و صنعت صبح امروز در نشست خبری که در این دانشگاه برگزار شد به وضعیت طرح های کلان ملی این دانشگاه اشاره کرد و گفت:سه طرح کلان ملی هواپیمای 150نفره، پلت فرم خودرو و قطار سریع السیر از طرح هایی هستند که به این دانشگاه محول شده است.

وی ادامه داد: دانشگاه علم و صنعت در دو طرح کلان ملی قطارسریع السیر و پلت فورم خودرو دانشگاه مجری و در طرح هواپیمای 150 نفره همکار دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر است.

سرپرست دانشگاه علم و صنعت افزود : طرح کلان ملی قطار سریع السیر 7درصد پیشرفت داشته اما از نظر مالی، یک و نیم درصد بیشتر اعتبار پرداخت نشده است. همچنین دانشگاه دارای یک طرح کلان ملی دیگر تحت عنوان طرح فناوری عصبی است که دراین زمینه دانشگاه فعالیت های زیادی داشته که حرکت انسان را به صورت زیرپوستی به جای نخاع هدایت می کند.

About October, 2013, there was an another related news:
خبرگزاری مهر :: Mehr News Agency - ماهواره "تدبیر" یک ماه دیگر به فضا پرتاب می شود/ زمان اعزام انسان به فضا
ماهواره "تدبیر" یک ماه دیگر به فضا پرتاب می شود/ زمان اعزام انسان به فضا
سرپرست سازمان فضایی ایران از پرتاب ماهواره تدبیر ظرف 1 ماه آینده خبر داد و گفت: این ماهواره قابلیتهای جدیدی در عرصه فناوری فضایی به همراه خواهد داشت.


----------



## Jf Thunder

Esfand said:


> OK thanks.. Wow, "*Mr*. Xenon"... you are way too polite for this part of the internet
> 
> @Surenas Have you been to the observatory in Leiden? I saw it once, very nice. One of the oldest observatories in the world which are still in use


something wrong?


----------



## Esfand

Jf Thunder said:


> something wrong?



No no, just joking


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

Esfand said:


> No no, just joking


hmm


----------



## rmi5

Momble The Great said:


> That is Turkish, post it in Turkish section.


That's not Turkish, it is Uzbek, and it is a very funny video. watch it. it is good for changing people's mood to be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jf Thunder

Momble The Great said:


> How is this related to Iranian chill thread ?


loosen up dude


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> @SOHEIL



Such a nice hairy dick !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


>



Jihadis in Syria right? It's sad that all the human garbage of the world is being attracted like a magnet to Syria further destabilising that country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Momble The Great said:


> get a life ****


Get lost haman10 the troll.
--------------
@Jf Thunder , Do not mind trolls, brother


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> That's not Turkish, it is Uzbek, and it is a very funny video. watch it. it is good for changing people's mood to be happy.


Where are they? Are they in Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Where are they? Are they in Syria?



Yes, In the youtube comments, it says that they are afghanistani uzbeks who fight against Assad in Syria.


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Yes, In the youtube comments, it says that they are afghanistani uzbeks who fight with Assad in Syria.


With or against Assad?


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> With or against Assad?


Sorry, >>> Against

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

Momble The Great said:


> get a life ****


dude, i hear that sentence a lot, and i never seem to pay attention to it



rmi5 said:


> Get lost haman10 the troll.
> --------------
> @Jf Thunder , Do not mind trolls, brother


thnx for that sis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Jf Thunder said:


> dude, i hear that sentence a lot, and i never seem to pay attention to it
> 
> 
> thnx for that *sis*


>>I am a bro not sis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> With or against Assad?


Mr Xenon, why are you always on PDF, study or something?



rmi5 said:


> >>I am a bro not sis


sure you are Miss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Sorry, >>> Against


Why in the world are they in Syria?

This is why fundamentals are dangerous, they can drag people in a conflict which has nothing to do with them selves.



Jf Thunder said:


> Mr Xenon, why are you always on PDF, study or something?


Study what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Why in the world are they in Syria?
> 
> This is why fundamentals are dangerous, they can drag people in a conflict which has nothing to do with them selves.
> 
> 
> Study what?


you know, maths and stuff, the things you study in school, college or university?


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> you know, maths and stuff, the things you study in school, college or university?


Im am done with my school, im a Galvano Technician now.

And im here in PDF because its interesting to learn about other cultures and also improve my knowledge about Defense Industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Im am done with my school, im a Galvano Technician now.
> 
> And im here in PDF because its interesting to learn about other cultures and also improve my knowledge about Defense Industry.


i bet you least expected to find trolls here lol


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> i bet you least expected to find trolls here lol


Ehm, no i also obseved other forums, and there are trolls in every single forum where multiple Nationalitys meet eachother, its quite normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Ehm, no i also obseved other forums, and there are trolls in every single forum where multiple Nationalitys meet eachother, its quite normal.


i bet you didnt expect to find a stalker here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Jf Thunder said:


> i bet you didnt expect to find a stalker here?


Yes and im not going to answer any further question about myself to my stalker.


----------



## Irajgholi

Momble The Great said:


> That is Turkish, post it in Turkish section.


dont be an asshole


----------



## Irajgholi

Momble The Great said:


> Chera fosh midi hala ? aslan to ki hasti ?



کجا فحش دادم؟ من 4 ماهه دارم شماها رو دنبال می کنم مدام دارید می زنید تو سرو کله همدیگه. این فروم خراب شده که مال منو شما نیست که، مال یک پاکستانی که اومده داره از سرو کله زدن شماها پول در میاره، البته من ادبلاک نصب کردم آلت تناسلی هم از من نصیبش نمی شه ولی بهتون بگم درست نیست کارتون! همینطور که من اودم به این اقا گفتم توهین نکنه شما هم رعایت کن. الان 80 درصد این مملکت یک رگ ترکی دارند، یک فامیل ترک دارند و غیره... نمی تونی تحمل کنی که بیاد دو کلمه روی این فروم این یارو پاکستانی دو کلام سلام علیک کنه؟ شما که دارید چوب به اتیش تجزیه طلبان می ریزید با اینکاراتون.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Jf Thunder

xenon54 said:


> Yes and im not going to answer any further question about myself to my stalker.


Dont worry, i know more about you than you ever will

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Ironboot said:


> man bargashtam folks, hads bezan ki hastam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ironboot said:


> man bargashtam folks, hads bezan ki hastam.


Let me guess, Ressuraction


----------



## New

Ironboot said:


> nope....


Haman10?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Ironboot said:


> nope....


----------



## SinaG

Looks like two double users just got banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

@Islam shall be the winner @mohsen
I researched on the question I asked.

I was right about the marriage law. Non muslim man can't marry a muslim woman and I asked the question mainly due to an interview of ahmedinejad I watched some time ago where he said he has no problem his daughter marrying a jew AND THEN I saw a news of german national almost got death sentence for having an affair with a Muslim woman there (Iran Overturns German Man's Death Sentence - Los Angeles Times)


Freedom of religion in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Muslim men are free to marry non-Muslim women, woman automatically becomes a Muslim as soon as the marriage takes place, but marriages between Muslim women and non-Muslim men are not recognized unless the man show proof that he has converted to Islam, almost similar to marriages between Muslim men and non-Muslim women. If the child of a non-Muslim family converts to Islam, he or she inherits all the wealth of the family





Isn't this guy defying state laws or being a hypocrite?

Mahmoud Ahmadinejad: 'I would have no problem with children marrying a Jew' - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> @Islam shall be the winner @mohsen
> I researched on the question I asked.
> 
> I was right about the marriage law. Non muslim man can't marry a muslim woman and I asked the question mainly due to an interview of ahmedinejad I watched some time ago where he said he has no problem his daughter marrying a jew AND THEN I saw a news of german national almost got death sentence for having an affair with a Muslim woman there (Iran Overturns German Man's Death Sentence - Los Angeles Times)
> Freedom of religion in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Isn't this guy defying state laws or being a hypocrite?
> 
> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad: 'I would have no problem with children marrying a Jew' - Telegraph


>> Hypocrisy.
BTW, as I explained for you before, muslim men can *Temporarily** marry only Chritian, jewish and zoroastrian women*, but non-muslim men cannot marry a muslim women in any conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> >> Hypocrisy.
> BTW, as I explained for you before, muslim men can *Temporarily** marry only Chritian, jewish and zoroastrian women*, but non-muslim men cannot marry a muslim women in any conditions.


I am not sure about that but as it's mentioned in the source, once a Muslim man marries a non-Muslim woman, the woman automatically becomes a Muslim and one of my Iranian friends' relative married to a Filipino Christian woman and they both live in Iran.

*Edit: Sorry, I didn't get what you said. Did you mean that even if that marriage takes place, it is still considered as a temporary marriage?*

I have another question. 2 of my Iranian friends and their parents are Christian converts. Not just Christian, they seem to extremely religious as well. If one of them goes to Iran, would he/she be considered as a Muslim or a Christian? I asked one of them and he seemed to have no clue and I didn't press the topic since I had doubts whether I would touch a sensitive topic and create a problem.


----------



## New

Dear @Azizam,
First of all, lets just forget about that guy, it's been a while since I am trying my best to forget about that unforgettable nightmare but somehow these days I am hearing his name just too much. 
And of the question you asked, as dear @rmi5 mentioned, in Islam it is forbidden for a Muslim woman to marry a non-Muslim guy.
BTW, as much as I remember our previous discussion was about Zina, and not marriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> I am not sure about that but I've heard once a Muslim man marries a non-Muslim woman, the woman *automatically* becomes a Muslim and one of my Iranian friends' relative married to a Filipino Christian woman and they both live in Iran.


Nope, she has definitely said to authorities that she is converted to islam. There is no other option. Otherwise, they won't register their marriage in the regular form, only temporary marriage would be allowed for her.


> *Edit: Sorry, I didn't get what you said. Did you mean that even if that marriage takes place, it is still considered as a temporary marriage?*


It cannot take place, dude. they won't register it dude. they only register it as temporary marriage.


> I have another question. 2 of my Iranian friends and their parents are Christian converts. Not just Christian, they seem to extremely religious as well. If one of them goes to Iran, would he/she be considered as a Muslim or a Christian? I asked one of them and he seemed to have no clue and I didn't press the topic since I had doubts whether I would touch a sensitive topic and create a problem.


Look, if he has changed his name after converting, they would notice it and probably screw your friends, specially if he decides to talk about their conversion. Otherwise, they would not notice it, and there won't be any problem for your friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Dear @Azizam,
> First of all, lets just forget about that guy, it's been a while since I am trying my best to forget about that unforgettable nightmare but somehow these days I am hearing his name just too much.
> And of the question you asked, as dear @rmi5 mentioned, in Islam it is forbidden for a Muslim woman to marry a non-Muslim guy.
> BTW, as much as I remember our previous discussion was about Zina, and not marriage.


Even according to what you said about Zina, there was not enough evidence against that german businessman to get arrested. What Mohsen said was that 4 witnesses are needed to prove Zina and it is compulsory that need to witness the intercourse.


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> I have another question. 2 of my Iranian friends and their parents are Christian converts. Not just Christian, they seem to extremely religious as well. If one of them goes to Iran, would he/she be considered as a Muslim or a Christian? I asked one of them and he seemed to have no clue and I didn't press the topic since I had doubts whether I would touch a sensitive topic and create a problem.


Why on earth should anybody consider returning back to Iran?
Kidding
Based on the fact that those people are probably born Muslim, so their conversion to Christianity encounters no problem.
If they ever consider converting back to Islam they should be wary that in that case, they can never change their religion again, since doing so will bring them death penalty within the Muslims ruling territory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Even according to what you said about Zina, there was not enough evidence against that german businessman to get arrested. What Mohsen said was that 4 witnesses are needed to prove Zina and it is compulsory that need to witness the intercourse.


I haven't heard about that German guy,
But in that case you should consider other options, 
Like presence of enough witnesses to testify the action.
Or it being just a kinda propaganda.
Or many other options.
hey man, If you are asking these questions out of a pure curiosity about Islam then no problem, otherwise if you are just gaining information about the situation in Iran then I must say it is nothing like that, at least nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> I haven't heard about that German guy,
> But in that case you should consider other options,
> Like presence of enough witnesses to testify the action.
> Or it being just a kinda propaganda.
> Or many other options.
> hey man, If you are asking these questions out of a pure curiosity about Islam then no problem, otherwise if you are just gaining information about the situation in Iran then I must say it is nothing like that, at least nowadays.


Actually I am curious to know about the situation inside Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Actually I am curious to know about the situation inside Iran.


Have you ever heard of that all knowing, state of the art, computer that scientists had managed to make that could answer all the questions?
Then came a dude and asked it, What's new?
The computer went into a state of coma, started making strange noises and began printing pages after pages of news for the guy. after finishing the job the computer managed to ask the man for any other services? and the man replied "what else? 
I feel the same as that poor computer right now, dude.
Situation in Iran is too complicated to be described it just should be experienced, for one to know.
PS: Pardon me if you could not get what I meant from above writings. It was definitely my best shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Azizam said:


> @Islam shall be the winner @mohsen
> I researched on the question I asked.
> 
> I was right about the marriage law. Non muslim man can't marry a muslim woman and I asked the question mainly due to an interview of ahmedinejad I watched some time ago where he said he has no problem his daughter marrying a jew AND THEN I saw a news of german national almost got death sentence for having an affair with a Muslim woman there (Iran Overturns German Man's Death Sentence - Los Angeles Times)


*pure propaganda*, your source several times mentioned about Iranian news agencies, so I dare you to bring only one Iranian source confirming what is written in your American source.



> Freedom of religion in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Muslim men are free to marry non-Muslim women, woman automatically becomes a Muslim as soon as the marriage takes place, but marriages between Muslim women and non-Muslim men are not recognized unless the man show proof that he has converted to Islam, almost similar to marriages between Muslim men and non-Muslim women. If the child of a non-Muslim family converts to Islam, he or she inherits all the wealth of the family


same B.S
woman automatically becomes a Muslim? what healthy mind accepts such a logic? maybe the stupid author of that article.



> Isn't this guy defying state laws or being a hypocrite?
> 
> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad: 'I would have no problem with children marrying a Jew' - Telegraph


Muslim man can marry non-Muslim woman. non-Muslim man can't marry Muslim woman. that's our law.

If you wanna refer to western sources, then it's your choice but don't ask me to express my opinion based on them. personally I don't believe a single line in those web sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

mohsen said:


> Muslim man can marry non-Muslim woman. non-Muslim man can't marry Muslim woman. that's our law.
> 
> If you wanna refer to western sources, then it's your choice but don't ask me to express my opinion based on them. personally I don't believe a single line in those web sites.


I saw the video of Ahemedinejad being interviewed on youtube, that's why I asked the question. If I find it, I'll post the video. So he was being a pure hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

chand rooz man naboodam cheghad harf moft zadin haji haye gerami 

just kidding 

anyhow , een forum ride , man ke dige hoseleye 4 ta bache ru nadaram ke taze keyboard kharidan daran hal mikonan bahash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> chand rooz man naboodam cheghad harf moft zadin haji haye gerami
> 
> just kidding
> 
> anyhow , een forum ride , m*an ke dige hoseleye 4 ta bache ru nadaram ke taze keyboard kharidan daran hal mikonan bahash *


Bebinimo tarif konim. 

Ta bannet tamoom shod ke 3 soote bargashti, bad mige man hosele nadaram! Ey kaash vaghean nadashti.



rmi5 said:


>


Ajab

In hame saf gereftan be omide ye shoone tokhmemorgh, 2ta panir, 2ta roghan va ye baste berenj va 2ta morghe yakh zade! Khaak to sare in keshvar bekhoda. 

Chi bood Iran, chi shod. Dar hade zambia va yamane in Irane akhoondi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Ajab
> 
> In hame saf gereftan be omide ye shoone tokhmemorgh, 2ta panir, 2ta roghan va ye baste berenj va 2ta morghe yakh zade! Khaak to sare in keshvar bekhoda.
> 
> Chi bood Iran, chi shod. Dar hade zambia va yamane in Irane akhoondi



Aakharam engaar chizi beheshoun nadaadan, faghat osgolesh karde boudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

نماینده مجلسی که نمی تواند یک قسمتی از قانون اساسی را حتی با رعایت ادب و نزاکت بخواند و باید با برخورد یک مشت بی فکر و متعصب مواجه شود. اسمش هم می شود دموکراسی. وقتی این برخورد با نماینده مجلس باشد و نتواند صحبت کند و پس از آن هم همه ی آنها قلع و قمع شوند.
انتظار احترام به مردم و خواسته هایشان و آزادی بیان در سرتاسر ایران یا اجرای همین قانون اساسی فعلی به عنوان مثال در خصوص حقوق اقلیتها و یا زبان مادری و ... را داشته باشیم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Sinan said:


> Qizil = Kızıl means Crimson. I think Kızılbaş is a term to define Alevis (I'm not sure)


Yes, they use qizilbash to define shias and safavids because they wore red hats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Ta bannet tamoom shod ke 3 soote bargashti, bad mige man hosele nadaram! Ey kaash vaghean nadashti.



ye soal .....

baz to goh khordi ?


----------



## Chronos

@haman10 

leave the poor syrians alone.

They have to deal with all the civil war BS and they have to deal with you too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

haman10 said:


> chand rooz man naboodam cheghad harf moft zadin haji haye gerami
> 
> just kidding
> 
> anyhow , een forum ride , man ke dige hoseleye 4 ta bache ru nadaram ke taze keyboard kharidan daran hal mikonan bahash


welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ravi Nair said:


> @haman10
> 
> leave the poor syrians alone.
> 
> They have to deal with all the civil war BS and they have to deal with you too



i am haunting anus-rats in syria 

its really fun  havent used my steyr hs 50 for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> i am haunting anus-rats in syria
> 
> its really fun  havent used my steyr hs 50 for a while



How did your exams go?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MTN1917 said:


> welcome back.


chakerim








Ravi Nair said:


> How did your exams go?



tnx , cool  

was hard though ! how are u doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> tnx , cool
> 
> was hard though ! *how are u doing *?



Nothing much. Except on PDF I am doing:

Troll, Troll, Troll your boat

gently down PDF,

Merrily, Merrily, Merrily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

شکایت ایران از وزارت دفاع انگلیس برای دریافت غرامت 400 میلیون پوندی

عربستان سعودی: خرید موشک از چین برای مقابله با ایران هسته ای

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> شکایت ایران از وزارت دفاع انگلیس برای دریافت غرامت 400 میلیون پوندی


Hey man, how are you?
It's been a while since the last time I saw you around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey man, how are you?
> It's been a while since the last time I saw you around.


fine thanks.
i don't like the atmosphere here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> i don't like the atmosphere here.


When good ones leave a place, it would be no wonder if the atmosphere change into a not likable one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

Ostad said:


> i don't like the atmosphere here.


ناراحت نباش برادر آدم کم شعور همه جا پیدا می شه


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Ostad

Irajgholi said:


> ناراحت نباش برادر آدم کم شعور همه جا پیدا می شه


ناراحت که اصلا نیستم اتفاقا بچه های باحال اینجا خیلی هست فقط خرابها زودتر به به چشم میاد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asady

My avatar me .
my city Texas



SOHEIL said:


> This thread is for our Iranian members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". We can also talk about Iranian Cuisine, Culture, Tv shows, Domestic news.
> 
> If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.
> 
> For language; "We can use Persian but we'll also have to use English to inform other non-Persian members."


Do u know Malala?

Google

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Asady said:


> Do u know Malala?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

^ khandash gerefte alan ?


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> ^ khandash gerefte alan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 15704


WOW, watch your hands buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> WOW, watch your hands buddy.



he should watch his head instead 

they are known for cutting people's heads off 

dast pish kesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

mohsen said:


> WOW, watch your hands buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 15704


WTH are they doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

xenon54 said:


> WTH are they doing?



Later a night of extreme passion followed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> WTH are they doing?



looks like the saudi likes cake 

also erdoggan likes puppies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Esfand said:


> Later a night of extreme passion followed


I cant say i like Erdogan but pls have respect, hes still PM of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Esfand

xenon54 said:


> I cant say i like Erdogan but pls have respect, hes still PM of Turkey.



sure, meant no offense...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

torokhoda bebinin !

yaroo halesh az nokhost vazireshoon beham mikhore vali cheghad roosh hasase !

be een migan gheyrat !

afarin dare bekhoda ! sagesh sharaf dare be harchi badbakht khak bar sare vatan foroush irani



xenon54 said:


> I cant say i like Erdogan but pls have respect, hes still PM of Turkey.


respect to you and your prime minister 

i always admired your nationalism ! country first , political fighting next

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> yaroo halesh az nokhost vazireshoon beham mikhore vali gheghad roosh hasase !



dalayel dare, dalayel ziad!


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> dalayel dare, dalayel ziad!



salam . be forum khosh oomadin (albate age member jadid hastin )

hala mishe begin manzouretoon chiye ? che dalili joz nationalism mibinin ?


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> salam . be forum khosh oomadin (albate age member jadid hastin )
> 
> hala mishe begin manzouretoon chiye ? che dalili joz nationalism mibinin ?



mamnon.
dalayel siasi dare, behtare ke varede masael siasi nashim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Kiarash

salam azizam , ye soal :

yek animation tooye IMF post kardi ... tooye team sazandash hasti ?

baadesham tooye youtube , channel IR IRAN male shomast ? 

@Kiarash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

to ke gofti hosele nadari, chi shod pas Haman?


----------



## haman10

na . goftam hoseleye to ru nadaram tooye forum

baadesham goftam goh nakhor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Abii said:


> to ke gofti hosele nadari, chi shod pas Haman?



im a big fan abii !

i mean in general, not because of your fights with haman and others


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> im a big fan abii !



range abii ya een yaro troll ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> range abii ya een yaro troll ?



aziz zendegi be trollinge dige, albate trollinge salem, vagarna hosele adam sar mire? doroste?


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> aziz zendegi be trollinge dige, albate trollinge salem, vagarna hosele adam sar mire? doroste?



depends on who u troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

agha man baad bargardam sare kar, good chat good chat babai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Irajgholi said:


> aziz zendegi be trollinge dige, albate trollinge salem, vagarna hosele adam sar mire? doroste?











Irajgholi said:


> agha man baad bargardam sare kar, good chat good chat babai



kodom kar ?

mage Iran nisti !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiarash

haman10 said:


> @Kiarash
> 
> salam azizam , ye soal :
> 
> yek animation tooye IMF post kardi ... tooye team sazandash hasti ?
> 
> baadesham tooye youtube , channel IR IRAN male shomast ?
> 
> @Kiarash




salam delavar, 

kheyr. vali subtitlesho man gozashtam.

bale channel baraye mane

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Kiarash said:


> salam delavar,
> 
> kheyr. vali subtitlesho man gozashtam.
> 
> bale channel baraye mane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Heavy snow in Iran
Pictures of Past three days of heavy snow in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

*Iran Troops Join Rescue Effort in Snow-Hit North*
TEHRAN, Iran February 4, 2014 (AP)









Iran has sent Revolutionary Guard and army troops to two northern provinces struck by heavy snowfall that trapped thousands on the road and cut off water and power supply in the remote region.

The country's state television says troops joined the Red Crescent and other rescue teams in Gilan and Mazandaran provinces where the snowfall left many households without power for nearly 72 hours and forced schools and universities to close their doors.

The TV says electricity was mostly restored by Tuesday morning. There were no reports of any casualties.

The TV also says that President Hassan Rouhani formed an emergency ministerial team to supervise relief assistance to the provinces.

Heavy snowfall in 2004 killed several people in Gilan and caused about $300 million in property damages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

آقا کسی میدونه چرا به جای مستند کابوس کرکسها، دارن سخنرانی یه هفته پیش این یارو رو پخش میکنن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

هموطنان سلام!!!
آقا میگم ملت همیشه در صحنه همینه دیگه! همه جا هستیم!

ثریا فردا ساعت 7:30 میذاره؟



mohsen said:


> آقا کسی میدونه چرا به جای مستند کابوس کرکسها، دارن سخنرانی یه هفته پیش این یارو رو پخش میکنن؟


آقا یارو خودتی! حرفاش قشنگ بود!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> depends on who u troll



Welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> Welcome back.


thanks bro 

how are things going on in US ? 



Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> هموطنان سلام!!!
> آقا میگم ملت همیشه در صحنه همینه دیگه! همه جا هستیم!
> !



salam azizam , khosh oomadi .

inja kheyli ham oza khoob nist , alaki saaboon be delet nazan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

اوضاعش چشه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> اوضاعش چشه؟



khodet mifahmi ishala baad az ye modat 

baadan behet PM midam migam chera


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> thanks bro
> 
> how are things going on in US ?



We got some snow here in NYC recently (again) which made things messy but Alhumdullilah things are great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> NYC


seriously ? 

u live in NY ? that gotta be tough ! isnt it ?

anyway wish u all the best my dear


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> seriously ?
> 
> u live in NY ? that gotta be tough ! isnt it ?
> 
> anyway wish u all the best my dear



Why would it be tough bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> Why would it be tough bro?


bro its almost the biggest city in the whole world !!!

bad air quality , traffic , ...... arent these tough ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> bro its almost the biggest city in the whole world !!!
> 
> bad air quality , traffic , ...... arent these tough ?



You live here long enough and you don't even realize the air is bad until you go to places where it is really good lol. The traffic can get bad but it is easy to get around and less time consuming if you just take the public transport. Overall its great, where else in the world can you have Spanish food, then Persian, then Bosnian, then Italian, then Pakistani, then Turkish, and then Chinese in one week?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> Overall its great, where else in the world can you have Spanish food, then Persian, then Bosnian, then Italian, then Pakistani, then Turkish, and then Chinese in one week?


i totally give up !

NYC is cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> bro its almost the biggest city in the whole world !!!
> 
> bad air quality , traffic , ...... arent these tough ?


Living in Tehran and complaining about traffic and air quality of NY?are you serious?LoL

Wellcome back, BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Living in Tehran and complaining about traffic and air quality of NY?are you serious?LoL
> 
> Wellcome back, BTW.



LOL 

tnx bro  

BTW , i live in kermanshah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> LOL
> 
> tnx bro
> 
> BTW , i live in kermanshah


kermanshah is cool, man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> آقا یارو خودتی! حرفاش قشنگ بود!


سخنرانیش رو از یه هفته پیش تا حالا صاف گذاشتن توی زمانی پخش کردن که چندین نوبت وعده یه برنامه دیگه داده شده بود
حرفاش اینقدر قشنگ بود که برای پای تلوزیون کشیدن ملت (به خصوص یه قشر خاص) متوسل به همچین ترفند زبونی شدن

------------------------------------------------------------
جدیدترین سخنرانی آقای ظریف هم اون قدر گرم و دل نشین بود که حتی وزیر کابینه اسراییل هم دلش نیمد اونو از دست بده
به حامیان ایشون تبریک میگم!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiarash

Im trying to make a new thread but it tells me " (You have insufficient privileges to post here.)" ! why ?


----------



## Ayush

Kiarash said:


> Im trying to make a new thread but it tells me " (You have insufficient privileges to post here.)" ! why ?


u need to have a certain minimum number of posts(30 i guess) to start a new thread.


----------



## Kiarash

Ayush said:


> u need to have a certain minimum number of posts(30 i guess) to start a new thread.


 the thing is that I already made 3-5 threads before losing the feature !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Kiarash said:


> the thing is that I already made 3-5 threads before losing the feature !


now that's strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Bhai @haman10 . . . long time no see ?? you were banned o wot ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Kiarash said:


> the thing is that I already made 3-5 threads before losing the feature !


 احتمالا پست های قبلی تو پاک کردن دو سه تا دیگه پست بزار بعد دوباره امتحان کن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

یه کلیپ کوتاه از اعترافات بهایی های سابق
http://media.farsnews.com/media/Uploaded/Files/Video/1392/11/15/13921115000403.flv
نکته جالبی که یکی از نجات یافته ها بهش اشاره کرد اینه که بهاییت دین نیست و یه تشکیلات محض سیاسی هست
جای تعجب نیست اگر در آینده بخوان جای مجاهدین خلق رو در ایران بگیرن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

chak de INDIA said:


> Bhai @haman10 . . . long time no see ?? you were banned o wot ?


tnx bro 

yep i was banned for a week !

how are u doing ? wazzap ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

آقا یکی به این صدا و سیمایی ها بگه رو اعصاب من نرن، یهو کودتا میکنم، مرتیکه رو میبندم سینه فحشا

بازم میخوان به خاطر اراجیف این آدم بی سواد زمان پخش ثریا رو عوض کنن
تغییر زمان پخش کابوس کرکس ها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> آقا یکی به این صدا و سیمایی ها بگه رو اعصاب من نرن، یهو کودتا میکنم، مرتیکه رو میبندم سینه فحشا
> 
> بازم میخوان به خاطر اراجیف این آدم بی سواد زمان پخش ثریا رو عوض کنن
> تغییر زمان پخش کابوس کرکس ها


mohsen dadash khodet midooni man aslan khosham azash nemiad , ama be har hal raees jomhoor irane va man be onvan raees jomhor hamishe barash ehteram ghaelam .

be har hal mardom behesh ray dadan . bayad kenar biyam bahash

==============================
akhkh joon 

*اختصاص بخشی از پول نفت به توان دفاعی*
مجلس شورای اسلامی موافقت کرد که صددرصد منابع ارزی ناشی از افزایش قیمت و مقدار صادرات نفت، برای تقویت بنیه دفاعی اختصاص یابد.
به گزارش مشرق ، نمایندگان مجلس شورای اسلامی در جلسه علنی نوبت صبح امروز (چهارشنبه) متن الحاقی به بند «ب» تبصره 2 لایحه بودجه 93 در بخش هزینه‌ای را به تصویب رساندند.

نمایندگان در بخش درآمدی این متن، بانک مرکزی را مکلف کرده بودند که به صورت سه ماهه، مازاد منابع ارزی ناشی از افزایش قیمت و مقدار صادرات نفت (نفت خام و میعانات گازی) را نسبت به مبنای محاسباتی بودجه حسب اعلام وزارت نفت از طریق شرکت دولتی تابعه ذی‌ربط پس از کسر سهم صندوق توسعه ملی به فروش رسانده و تا سقف 75 هزار میلیارد ریال به دریف درآمدی مذکور واریز کند.

نمایندگان امروز در بخش هزینه‌ای این بند، خزانه‌داری کل کشور را مکلف کردند که صددرصد وجه وازیری جهت تقویت بنیه دفاعی از محل ردیفی از بودجه ستادکل نیروهای مسلح و با نظر این ستاد، به نیروهای مسلح و سازمان‌های وابسته بر اساس موافقتنامه با معاونت برنامه‌ریزی و نظارت راهبردی رئیس‌جمهور پرداخت کند. 

اختصاص بخشی از پول نفت به توان دفاعی - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Compatriots my English is poor. If I write something wrong, please inform me. mokhlessim!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> tnx bro
> 
> yep i was banned for a week !
> 
> how are u doing ? wazzap ?


Welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

mohsen said:


> آقا یکی به این صدا و سیمایی ها بگه رو اعصاب من نرن، یهو کودتا میکنم، مرتیکه رو میبندم سینه فحشا
> 
> بازم میخوان به خاطر اراجیف این آدم بی سواد زمان پخش ثریا رو عوض کنن


 
WTF?


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> آقا یکی به این صدا و سیمایی ها بگه رو اعصاب من نرن، یهو کودتا میکنم، مرتیکه رو میبندم سینه فحشا
> 
> بازم میخوان به خاطر اراجیف این آدم بی سواد زمان پخش ثریا رو عوض کنن
> تغییر زمان پخش کابوس کرکس ها


آقا محسن البته که سواد ایشون به پای *دکتر* احمدی نژاد نمیرسه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salman_Farsi

vala be ghor'an!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> آقا محسن البته که سواد ایشون به پای *دکتر* احمدی نژاد نمیرسه



khob vaghean nemirese 



Ayush said:


> Welcome back



 tnx dear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> mohsen dadash khodet midooni man aslan khosham azash nemiad , ama be har hal raees jomhoor irane va man be onvan raees jomhor hamishe barash ehteram ghaelam .
> 
> be har hal mardom behesh ray dadan . bayad kenar biyam bahash


این چیزی که شما گفتی، اولین کامنت من هم بعد از انتخاب این آدم بود ولی احترام باید دوطرفه باشه، از وقتی که تو سخنرانیش یه ملتی رو بیسواد خطاب کرد دیگه هیچ احترامی برای این مردک قائل نیستم. اونم از جناب ظریف که رفته وردست صهیونیستها از خاطراتش در مورد هولوکاست میگه، من که دیگه به کل از این جریان اعتدال ابراز برائت میکنم، خداییش *میترسم* که اگر بیشتر از این با این جماعت همراهی کنم تو اون دنیا اسم من رو هم همراه اینا بیارن
اینو حتما گوش کن:
islammovie.ir/files/
uploads/filez/1390849191.5044-NABAVIAN-ZHENEV-1.zip
از نظر من ابوموسی اشعری دوباره زنده شده!!!
------------------------------------------
وقت کردی این سخنرانی استاد رائفی پور رو هم گوش کن در اثبات ولایت شیعی در منابع اهل سنت هست من خودم هنوز نصفش رو بیشتر گوش نکردم ولی واقعا آتشین بود
http://islammovie.ir/files/uploads/filez/
1390908271.5046_raefi-karaj-saghaleyn.zip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> این چیزی که شما گفتی، اولین کامنت من هم بعد از انتخاب این آدم بود ولی احترام باید دوطرفه باشه
> وقت کردی این سخنرانی استاد رائفی پور رو هم گوش کن در اثبات ولایت شیعی در منابع اهل سنت هست من خودم هنوز نصفش رو بیشتر گوش نکردم ولی واقعا آتشین بود
> http://islammovie.ir/files/uploads/filez/
> 1390908271.5046_raefi-karaj-saghaleyn.zip



are , ghablan downloadesh kardam .

yekamisham goosh dadam , hanooz vaght nakardam baghiyasho goosh konam . ta inja ke jaleb bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> khob vaghean nemirese
> 
> 
> 
> tnx dear


even I was banned once in may

because of @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> even I was banned once in may
> because of @Aeronaut


aeronaut is not bad 

@Oscar is bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> aeronaut is not bad
> 
> @Oscar is bad


and i think its the other way around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

SOHEIL said:


> kodom kar ?
> 
> mage Iran nisti !?



na


----------



## Abii

Irajgholi said:


> na


You said you have a Costco card. Are you single? I'm single so I can't see the point of it (how much could I possible save in a year!), but I want one. I wanna see what all the fuss is about.

It's 50/year right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Abii said:


> You said you have a Costco card. Are you single? I'm single so I can't see the point of it (how much could I possible save in a year!), but I want one. I wanna see what all the fuss is about.



Well without a card you cant even get into Costco  thats the main point 
I dont think if u can save that much, maybe on supplements! 

i paid $49 

oh btw dont worry, they will issue a card to anyone, just dont apply for their cc!


----------



## Abii

Irajgholi said:


> Well without a card you cant even get into Costco  thats the main point
> I dont think if u can save that much, maybe on supplements!
> 
> i paid $49
> 
> oh btw dont worry, they will issue a card to anyone, just dont apply for their cc!


**** it then, I'll just stick to Whole Foods/Safeway etc... 

What state are you from? East or West?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Abii said:


> **** it then, I'll just stick to Whole Foods/Safeway etc...
> 
> What state are you from? East or West?


Sorry I was driving bro, yep I'm single (not married) :d

I'm currently in cali but I got my membership card in Texas. 

BTW Abii u should try costcos hot dogs bro :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Irajgholi said:


> Sorry I was driving bro, yep I'm single (not married) :d
> 
> I'm currently in cali but I got my membership card in Texas.
> 
> BTW Abii u should try costcos hot dogs bro :d


Better than IKEA hot dogs? lol

@rmi5 you in Cali too? 

btw, what's happening down south? You guys got 2 cm of snow and the whole South is blowing up lol
We were looking at some videos and pics at work yesterday and we were all in shock at how ill prepared the Southern states were. Worst of all is how they're acting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Abii said:


> Better than IKEA hot dogs? lol
> 
> @rmi5 you in Cali too?
> 
> btw, what's happening down south? You guys got 2 cm of snow and the whole South is blowing up lol
> We were looking at some videos and pics at work yesterday and we were all in shock at how ill prepared the Southern states were. Worst of all is how they're acting.



Sams club pizzas and costcos hot dogs r good. Tbh haven't been to ikea in usa. But if u think it's good I shall try 

Lol yeah actually because most parts of cali are sunny ppl don't prepare themselves good enough until last minute but I actually shown some of the pictures to my colleagues the pictures that Islam posted here yesterday and they were amazed by how it was snowing in Iran! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

I have not tried IKEA hot dogs, but costco foods are good. I haven't tried hotdog but other ones were good. @Abii , I think it is good to have costco membership, since their meat is very fresh, and it is much more better than Walmart, and other supermarkets, and fruits prices seems OK as well. I and my friend have executive membership which is 110$, but it has some advantages. BTW, we have rarely snowing here, and whenever it is snowing, the situation gets messed up, since, in the south, they almost don't know what is snowing, and they screw everything, and drive carelessly.


----------



## xenon54 out

Ikea Hot Dogs are 1 Franc (1$) here in Switzerland i dont know how they can make it that cheap, there is something fishy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Ikea Hot Dogs are 1 Franc (1$) here in Switzerland i dont know how they can make it that cheap, there is something fishy.



some of my friends are living in Switzerland and they are always complaining about the prices there. with 1 Franc in switzerland, I think you almost can't do anything. even can't buy a bottle of water, I guess. So, definitely, something is wrong with their hot dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> some of my friends are living in Switzerland and they are always complaining about the prices there. with 1 Franc in switzerland, I think you almost can't do anything. even can't buy a bottle of water, I guess. So, definitely, something is wrong with their hot dogs


Yes, one franc is barely enough for a bottle water (not all brands), Switzerland is a high price country except for Electronics.

1Franc = ~1$

Cost of Living in Switzerland. Prices in Switzerland.

*Restaurants* [Edit] Avg. 
Meal, Inexpensive Restaurant 20.00 Fr. 
Meal for 2, Mid-range Restaurant, Three-course 100.00 Fr. 
Combo Meal at McDonalds or Similar 13.00 Fr. 
Domestic Beer (0.5 liter draught) 6.00 Fr. 
Imported Beer (0.33 liter bottle) 5.00 Fr. 
Cappuccino (regular) 4.36 Fr. 
Coke/Pepsi (0.33 liter bottle) 3.95 Fr. 
Water (0.33 liter bottle) 3.45 Fr. 

*Markets* [Edit] Avg. 
Milk (regular), (1 liter) 1.43 Fr. 
Loaf of Fresh White Bread (500g) 2.60 Fr. 
Rice (white), (1kg) 2.51 Fr. 
Eggs (12) 5.47 Fr. 
Local Cheese (1kg) 19.14 Fr. 
Chicken Breasts (Boneless, Skinless), (1kg) 24.80 Fr. 
Apples (1kg) 3.81 Fr. 
Oranges (1kg) 3.56 Fr. 
Tomato (1kg) 4.13 Fr. 
Potato (1kg) 2.31 Fr. 
Lettuce (1 head) 1.93 Fr. 
Water (1.5 liter bottle) 1.07 Fr. 
Bottle of Wine (Mid-Range) 12.00 Fr. 
Domestic Beer (0.5 liter bottle) 1.60 Fr. 
Imported Beer (0.33 liter bottle) 1.90 Fr. 
Pack of Cigarettes (Marlboro) 8.20 Fr. 

*Transportation* [Edit] Avg. 
One-way Ticket (Local Transport) 3.30 Fr. 
Monthly Pass (Regular Price) 73.00 Fr. 
Taxi Start (Normal Tariff) 6.00 Fr. 
Taxi 1km (Normal Tariff) 3.80 Fr. 
Taxi 1hour Waiting (Normal Tariff) 60.00 Fr. 
Gasoline (1 liter) 1.82 Fr. 
Volkswagen Golf 1.4 90 KW Trendline (Or Equivalent New Car) 28,000.00 Fr. 
*
Utilities (Monthly)* [Edit] Avg. 
Basic (Electricity, Heating, Water, Garbage) for 85m2 Apartment 184.22 Fr. 
1 min. of Prepaid Mobile Tariff Local (No Discounts or Plans) 0.34 Fr. 
Internet (6 Mbps, Unlimited Data, Cable/ADSL) 46.17 Fr. 
*
Sports And Leisure* [Edit] Avg. 
Fitness Club, Monthly Fee for 1 Adult 99.21 Fr. 
Tennis Court Rent (1 Hour on Weekend) 34.35 Fr. 
Cinema, International Release, 1 Seat 18.00 Fr. 

*Clothing And Shoes* [Edit] Avg. 
1 Pair of Jeans (Levis 501 Or Similar) 118.11 Fr. 
1 Summer Dress in a Chain Store (Zara, H&M, ...) 53.27 Fr. 
1 Pair of Nike Shoes 134.41 Fr. 
1 Pair of Men Leather Shoes 148.57 Fr. 

*Rent Per Month* [Edit] Avg. 
Apartment (1 bedroom) in City Centre 1,414.73 Fr. 
Apartment (1 bedroom) Outside of Centre 1,137.01 Fr. 
Apartment (3 bedrooms) in City Centre 2,686.19 Fr. 
Apartment (3 bedrooms) Outside of Centre 2,154.99 Fr. 

*Buy Apartment Price* [Edit] Avg. 
Price per Square Meter to Buy Apartment in City Centre 8,877.55 Fr. 
Price per Square Meter to Buy Apartment Outside of Centre 7,182.61 Fr. 

*Salaries And Financing* [Edit] Avg. 
Average Monthly Disposable Salary (After Tax) 5,603.52 Fr. 
Mortgage Interest Rate in Percentages (%), Yearly 1.99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@xenon54 
These prices are crazy high. BTW, I have heard that Germany is dirt chip compared to Switzerland, So, if you live close to border, such as Zurich, you can go and buy your stuff at Germany. Although, Zurich , itself, is something like the most expensive city in the Europe, and doing so, may not help too much.


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> @xenon54
> These prices are crazy high. BTW, I have heard that Germany is dirt chip compared to Switzerland, So, if you live close to border, such as Zurich, you can go and buy your stuff at Germany. Although, Zurich , itself, is something like the most expensive city in the Europe, and doing so, may not help too much.


Hehe, im living 5min away from Germany, Zurich isnt even that close. 

We are going to watch movies or eating in Restaurant in Germany with friends its more than half of the price in Switzerland. 

Cinema in Germany with Ticket, Popcorn, Drink and free parking is about *10 euro.*
In Switzerland only Ticket, without food and Drink, *20Fr.* plus *2Fr.* parking for one hour.

But the other way around Germans come to switzerland for electronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Hehe, im living 5min away from Germany, Zurich isnt even that close.
> 
> We are going to watch movies or eating in Restaurant in Germany with friends its more than half of the price in Switzerland.
> 
> Cinema in Germany with Ticket, Popcorn, Drink and free parking is about *10 euro.*
> In Switzerland only Ticket, without food and Drink, *20Fr.* plus *2Fr.* parking for one hour.
> 
> But the other way around Germans come to switzerland for electronics.



10 Euros is very chip. We need to almost pay 20-25$ for Ticket, Drink, and popcorn, and parking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Abii said:


> Better than IKEA hot dogs?




Haha bro I just got what u were referring to, u were referring to horse meat scandal haha right? :d

Btw when I visited Kazakhstan I tried horse meat! It's actually good but kowing that it was horse's meat makes it a little bit unusual. Because we're generally not used to this type of meat! Same goes for dolphin 's meat that I tried in Japan.


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> Btw when I visited Kazakhstan I tried *horse meat*! It's actually good but kowing that it was horse's meat makes it a little bit unusual. Because we're generally not used to this type of meat! Same goes for* dolphin 's meat* that I tried in Japan.



   

dude ! seriously ? draw some red lines for yourself !


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> dude ! seriously ? draw some red lines for yourself !


 Humm why? It's healthy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Why did you removed the pictures Serpentine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Irajgholi said:


> Haha bro I just got what u were referring to, u were referring to horse meat scandal haha right? :d
> 
> Btw when I visited Kazakhstan I tried horse meat! It's actually good but kowing that it was horse's meat makes it a little bit unusual. Because we're generally not used to this type of meat! Same goes for dolphin 's meat that I tried in Japan.



Horse meat? How was it.


----------



## Irajgholi

INDIC said:


> Horse meat? How was it.


a lil bit sweet


----------



## SinaG

Irajgholi said:


> Haha bro I just got what u were referring to, u were referring to horse meat scandal haha right? :d
> 
> Btw when I visited Kazakhstan I tried horse meat! It's actually good but kowing that it was horse's meat makes it a little bit unusual. Because we're generally not used to this type of meat! Same goes for dolphin 's meat that I tried in Japan.



In large parts of Europe horse meat is a delicacy usually associated with the upper classes. There are butcher shops in Italy and France that just specialize in horse!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

xenon54 said:


> Ikea Hot Dogs are 1 Franc (1$) here in Switzerland i dont know how they can make it that cheap, there is something fishy.



theyre probably feeding you horse meat brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

I just saw this poem in my grand parents house ,

Iranian members might like this .


*یک شبی مجنون نمازش را شکست * بــی وضــــو در کوچـــه لیلا نشســـت

عشق آن شب مست مستش کرده بود * فــــارغ از جـــام الــستــش کــــرده بــــود

ســجـده ای زد بـــر لــــب درگــاه او * پــــُر ز لـــیلــا شـــــد دل پـــــر آه او

گـــفت یا رب از چه خوارم کرده ای * بــــر صلیب عـــشق دارم کرده ای

جـــــام لیلا را به دسـتـم داده ای * وندر این بازی شــکستم داده ای

نشتر عشقش به جانم می زنی * دردم از لیـلاســـــت آنم می زنی

خسته ام زین عشق، دل خونم نکن * من کـــه مجنونم تو مــــجنونم نــکن

مــــرد ایــــن بـــازیــچـه دیگر نیستم * این تو و لـــیلای تو... مــــن نیستم

گــــفت ای دیــوانه لــیلایــــــت منم * در رگ پنهان و پـــیــدایـــت منـــــم

ســــالها بــــا جــــور لیلا ســـاختی * من کنارت بـــــودم و نـــشناخـــتی

عــشق لــــیلا در دلـــت انـــداختم * صد قمــــار عشق یکجا بـــاخـــتم

کـــــردمـــت آواره صــــحرا نـــــشد * گفتم عاقل می شوی اما نــشد

سوختم در حسرت یک یـا ربــت * غیر لیلا بــــــر نــــیــامد از لــبت

روز و شب او را صـــدا کردی ولی * دیدم امشب با مـنی گفتم بلی

مطمئن بودم به من سر می زنی * در حــــــریم خانه ام در می زنی

حــــال این لیلا که خوارت کرده بود * درس عشقش بی قرارت کرده بود

مرد راهش بـــاش تا شاهت کنم * صد چو لیلا کشته در راهت کنم*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

*گردشگر اروپایی خودروی خود را به بیلبورد تبلیغاتی ایران تبدیل کرد*
یکی از برنامه‌هایی که این گردشگر برای اجرا در اروپا دنبال می‌کند، نمایش فیلم‌های ایرانی برای مردم اروپاست. او قصد دارد تا یک پرده بزرگ را روی بدنه RV نصب کند و با ویدئو پروژکشن فیلم‌هایی را نمایش دهد که چهره اصلی ایران، مردم و زیبایی‌های آن را به تصویر می‌کشد.
عصرایران - خانواده گردشگر اروپایی که بعد از سفر به ایران شیفته آن شده است، کشورمان را تبلیغ می کند 
«کریستین ایوان» که عاشق ایران است، قصد دارد چهره واقعی کشورمان را به مردم اروپا نشان دهد. او به همین منظور وب‌سایتی نیز راه‌اندازی کرده و درباره پروژه اطلاع‌رسانی که در پیش دارد، توضیح داده است.

این گردشگر رومانیایی‌الاصل که با همسر فرانسوی و دو فرزندشان در آلمان زندگی می‌کند و تاکنون به چندین کشور سفر کرده، در تبدیل کردن ون‌ها به خانه متحرک تبحر دارد.

کریستین اکنون مرسدس RV خود که با آن سفر می‌کند را به یک بیلبورد بزرگ متحرک تبدیل کرده و عبارت «IRAN IS GREAT» (ایران پرعظمت است) و نشانی وب‌سایت خود را روی آن نوشته تا پس از گشت‌وگذار در اروپا بتواند توجه مردم را به خود جلب کند و از ایران واقعی با آنها سخن بگوید.

یکی از برنامه‌هایی که این گردشگر برای اجرا در اروپا دنبال می‌کند، نمایش فیلم‌های ایرانی برای مردم اروپاست. او قصد دارد تا یک پرده بزرگ را روی بدنه RV نصب کند و با ویدئو پروژکشن فیلم‌هایی را نمایش دهد که چهره اصلی ایران، مردم و زیبایی‌های آن را به تصویر می‌کشد.

کریستین ایوان معتقد است از آنجایی که خودش به فرهنگ و ادب ایران عشق می‌ورزد و توانسته با مردم ارتباط خوبی برقرار کند، بنابراین اگر مشاهدات و تجربیات خود را با مردم اروپا به اشتراک بگذارد و به پرسش‌های آنها پاسخ دهد، خواهد توانست تا با دیدگاه منفی ناشی از بی‌اطلاعی درباره ایران مقابله کند. 
او در نظر دارد تا ایران را به عنوان مکانی بی‌نظیر برای گشت‌وگذار به جهانگردان معرفی کند.

این گردشگر اروپایی در حالی پروژه شخصی خود را با هدف معرفی ایران واقعی به جهان آغاز کرده که سازمان میراث فرهنگی و گردشگری کشور، سال هاست هنوز نتوانسته یک رئیس را برای مدت طولانی پشت میز نگاه دارد!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Irajgholi said:


> a lil bit sweet



Really? I can't imagine a sweet taste of the meat.


----------



## xenon54 out

Irajgholi said:


> theyre probably feeding you horse meat brother


Horse meat isnt even bad i once tried it, it tastes intensive, but its not halal though.
But the horse meat scandal in europe was bad since these horses was pumped with medicaments which can be dangerous for human.

PS: Ikea Hotdogs are made of chicken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Just secured a job for the summer at Neurology department, as "substitute doctor" or whatever its called. Just so happy that I had to share it here. Becoming neurologist is my dream. 

@haman10 @Hazzy997

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Just secured a job for the summer at Neurology department, as "substitute doctor" or whatever its called. Just so happy that I had to share it here. Becoming neurologist is my dream.
> 
> @haman10 @Hazzy997



Omg bro congrats!  I hope you lead a happy life from now on. 

Take advantage of the opportunity.  

Glad your dreams came true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

ResurgentIran said:


> Just secured a job for the summer at Neurology department, as "substitute doctor" or whatever its called. Just so happy that I had to share it here. Becoming neurologist is my dream.
> 
> @haman10 @Hazzy997


congrats bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> Omg bro congrats!  I hope you lead a happy life from now on.
> 
> Take advantage of the opportunity.
> 
> Glad your dreams came true.



Well its just as a substitute for now. Im not done with the medical education yet (3 semesters left). But very glad to get this opportunity! 

Thanks bro! 



Ayush said:


> congrats bro



Thanks man!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irajgholi

ResurgentIran said:


> Well its just as a substitute for now. Im not done with the medical education yet (3 semesters left). But very glad to get this opportunity!
> 
> Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!


help alhassani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> Just secured a job for the summer at Neurology department, as "substitute doctor" or whatever its called. Just so happy that I had to share it here. Becoming neurologist is my dream.
> 
> @haman10 @Hazzy997


Congrats, i hope you will be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chak Bamu

Congratulations @ResurgentIran. I hope you make the best of this opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Just secured a job for the summer at Neurology department, as "substitute doctor" or whatever its called. Just so happy that I had to share it here. Becoming neurologist is my dream.
> 
> @haman10 @Hazzy997


OMG !!

SHOMAM DOCTORI ? 

ATTABOY ! thats what i call a huge step forward !! mashallah ! proud of ya !

neuro is devastating though !! i nearly passed away studying for it!

pas shoma ostad man hastin  ye 2.5 -3 sali joloye manin 

congratulations bro , wish u all the best dearest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Irajgholi said:


> help alhassani



looooool 
Nothing will help there except for an extensive lobotomy. 


xenon54 said:


> Congrats, i hope you will be happy.



Thanks!


haman10 said:


> OMG !!
> 
> SHOMAM DOCTORI ?
> 
> ATTABOY ! thats what i call a huge step forward !! mashallah ! proud of ya !
> 
> neuro is devastating though !! i nearly passed awaystudying for it!
> 
> pas shoma ostad man hastin  ye 2.5 -3 sali joloye manin
> 
> congratulations bro , wish u all the best dearest



Kheili mochaker dadash! 
Yeah neuro is tough, but at the same time very exciting! Espeially when you meet the patients, it is fascinating 

Very cool that you are also doctor/med student!  
What kind of doctor do you want to be? For me it is strongly leaning towards neurology. General practicioner is something I could think of also 

Anyway, we rock dude! 



Chak Bamu said:


> Congratulations @ResurgentIran. I hope you make the best of this opportunity.



Thanks a lot my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> What kind of doctor do you want to be?



i'm thinking of general surgery  not as tough as neuro but makes as much money 

kidding , i dont care about money , but i'm not sure i wont break under the pressure of neuro !

surgery is the most i can take 

i shall once again congratulate u cause i know what u had taken to make it here !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> i'm thinking of general surgery  not as tough as neuro but makes as much money
> 
> kidding , i dont care about money , but i'm not sure i wont break under the pressure of neuro !
> 
> surgery is the most i can take
> 
> i shall once again congratulate u cause i know what u had taken to make it here !



Cool!

I would make a horrible surgeon. We were a group that operated on a pig (which doesnt differ a lot anatomically from human beings).
I accidently cut the renal artery, and the whole thing just became a huge mess! I ruined it for the entire group 

Thanks bro!
When you get past 7th or 8th semester I warlmy recommend that you apply for summer job as assistant/substitute doctor in internal medicine. You will learn a heck of a lot!
Good luck to you in your studies going forward!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> I accidently cut the renal artery, and the whole thing just became a huge mess! I ruined it for the entire group


pig is okey 

i made such a mess with the corpses of human being  i was trying to catch the supra mandibular nerve with Forceps but i broke it !  my teacher gave me a 10 out of 20 just to pass the course !

i totally f.cked up ! 



ResurgentIran said:


> When you get past 7th or 8th semester I warlmy recommend that you apply for summer job as assistant/substitute doctor in internal medicine. You will learn a heck of a lot!


sure bro ! i will do it 

but again night shifts and all  i'm too lazy


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> I would make a horrible surgeon. We were a group that operated on a pig (which doesnt differ a lot anatomically from human beings).
> I accidently cut the renal artery, and the whole thing just became a huge mess! I ruined it for the entire group





haman10 said:


> but again night shifts and all  i'm too lazy



I dont wanna have you two as my Doctor if i must ever go to a Iranian hospital. 

Just joking, nobody is born as a Ostad, good luck to you two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> I dont wanna have you two as my Doctor if i must ever go to a Iranian hospital.
> 
> Just joking, nobody is born as a Ostad, good luck to you two.



thank u very much mate 

but bro , i strongly suggest u watch "gray's anatomy" tv series 

it tells a lot about american doctors  these stuff are totally normal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> thank u very much mate
> 
> but bro , i strongly suggest u watch "gray's anatomy" tv series
> 
> it tells a lot about american doctors  these stuff are totally normal .


Meeh, its a woman series, im more into The Walking Dead and Breaking Bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

xenon54 said:


> Just joking, nobody is born as a Ostad



Except @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

کی‌روش: همه را در برزیل پشیمان می‌کنیم - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

سرمربی تیم ملی فوتبال کشورمان گفت: می‌خواهیم کاری کنیم آنهایی که آرزو می‌کردند با ما هم‌گروه شوند از این آرزو پشیمان شوند.

omidvaram abroomoon nare tooye jame jahani


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> I dont wanna have you two as my Doctor if i must ever go to a Iranian hospital.
> 
> Just joking, nobody is born as a Ostad, good luck to you two.


some say that dr.Frankenstein was an Iranian(we call him @haman10)



haman10 said:


> کی‌روش: همه را در برزیل پشیمان می‌کنیم - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> سرمربی تیم ملی فوتبال کشورمان گفت: می‌خواهیم کاری کنیم آنهایی که آرزو می‌کردند با ما هم‌گروه شوند از این آرزو پشیمان شوند.
> 
> omidvaram abroomoon nare tooye jame jahani


natars hatman mire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

@ResurgentIran How are Iranians doing in Denmark? Good, bad? Being lazy?


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> some say that dr.Frankenstein was an Iranian(but we call him @haman10)









Ostad said:


> natars hatman mire.




akh joon !! man kheyli khoshhalam ke gharare 10 - 15 ta az argantine bokhorime va mesle sag hazf shim 



Esfand said:


> @ResurgentIran How are Iranians doing in Denmark? Good, bad? Being lazy?



be to che ? 

mage ma miporsim hendi ha tooye danmark chetorian ke to miporsi irania che jorian ? 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> akh joon !! man kheyli khoshhalam ke gharare 10 - 15 ta az argantine bokhorime va mesle sag hazf shim
> 
> 
> 
> be to che ?
> 
> mage ma miporsim hendi ha tooye danmark chetorian ke to miporsi irania che jorian ?
> 
> JK


me too 



Esfand said:


> Except @Ostad


they asked for my blood sample during the sign up process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> Esfande aziz, keh mokhet kheili khub kar mikone: Hendi ha tooye danmark chetorian???



You asked and I asked, we are even

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Esfand said:


> You asked and I asked, we are even



You have completely Persian, what kind of food you eat at home Iranian or Indian.


----------



## Esfand

INDIC said:


> You have completely Persian, what kind of food you eat at home Iranian or Indian.



I usually eat out at restaurants etc. Different, sometimes Iranian (because of friends), sometimes Indian - most often just a burger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Esfand said:


> I usually eat out at restaurants etc. Different, sometimes Iranian (because of friends), sometimes Indian - most often just a burger


In what language do you think? 
Is Farsi your second language?


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> You asked and I asked, we are even



AZIZ hasti , mokhetam khoob kar mikone vali man naporsidam

felan 1-0 be nafe mane


----------



## rmi5

@Abii , mullah @mohsen 

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮جنتی: آرزوی امام خمینی جنگ مستقیم با آمریکا بود‬






احمد جنتی، دبیر شورای نگهبان، پنج‌شنبه شب (۱۷ بهمن) با رد تهدید مقام‌های آمریکایی به مد نظر داشتن اقدام نظامی علیه ایران، گفت "آمریکاییان لعنتی و وزیر خارجه بدذات این کشور که یک روحیه اسرائیلی دارد تهدید می‌کنند و ملت ایران ذلت پذیر نیستند."

آقای جنتی گفته است:" امام از اینکه باید با عراقیان جنگ کند، ناراحت بود و می‌گفت آنها از مسلمانان هستند،* آرزوی ایشان این بود که مستقیم با آمریکا روبرو شویم تا با آنها جنگ کنیم."*
او گفته است ایالات متحده در واقع با "اسلام انقلابی" مخالف است و برنامه هسته‌ای ایران مساله اصلی آنها نیست.

محمدعلی موحدی کرمانی، امام جمعه امروز تهران هم با مواضعی مشابه، از این که آمریکا ضمن مذاکره به تهدید نظامی می‌پردازد انتقاد کرده و گفته است: "مردم از وزارت خارجه ایران انتظار دارند به این دروغ‌ها، یاوه‌سرایی‌ها، پررویی‌ها و تهمت‌ها پاسخ دندان شکن بدهد."

غلامعلی حداد عادل، نماینده مجلس نیز در سخنرانی پیش از خطبه‌های نماز جمعه تهران هشدار داده است: "هر جریان سیاسی که بخواهد به آمریکا گرایش پیدا کند محکوم است."

پس از بیش از سه دهه قطع رابطه میان ایران و آمریکا، در ماه‌های اخیر نشانه‌هایی از امکان بهبود روابط به چشم می‌خورد. روسای جمهور دو کشور با یکدیگر گفتگوی تلفنی کرده و وزرای خارجه نیز چند نوبت مذاکره مستقیم داشته‌اند.

در عین حال برخی از چهره‌های محافظه‌کار و هواداران آیت‌الله علی خامنه‌ای، رهبر ایران، نسبت به گسترش روابط و عقب‌نشینی از شعارهای ضدآمریکایی ابراز نگرانی می‌کنند. خود آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای هم همچنان بر "دشمنی آمریکا" تاکید می‌کند.

احمد جنتی، در سخنان دیشب خود در اصفهان، اعتراضات سال ۸۸ را الهام‌گرفته از خارج و طرح‌ریزی‌شده بر مبنای تجربه آمریکا توصیف کرده است.

آقای جنتی گفته است رهبر ایران توانست با "تدبیر" و "بدون اینکه بخواهند جنگ راه انداخته و یا حکومت نظامی کنند" اعتراضات را کنترل کند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> @Abii , mullah @mohsen
> 
> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮جنتی: آرزوی امام خمینی جنگ مستقیم با آمریکا بود‬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> احمد جنتی، دبیر شورای نگهبان، پنج‌شنبه شب (۱۷ بهمن) با رد تهدید مقام‌های آمریکایی به مد نظر داشتن اقدام نظامی علیه ایران، گفت "آمریکاییان لعنتی و وزیر خارجه بدذات این کشور که یک روحیه اسرائیلی دارد تهدید می‌کنند و ملت ایران ذلت پذیر نیستند."
> 
> آقای جنتی گفته است:" امام از اینکه باید با عراقیان جنگ کند، ناراحت بود و می‌گفت آنها از مسلمانان هستند،* آرزوی ایشان این بود که مستقیم با آمریکا روبرو شویم تا با آنها جنگ کنیم."*
> او گفته است ایالات متحده در واقع با "اسلام انقلابی" مخالف است و برنامه هسته‌ای ایران مساله اصلی آنها نیست.
> 
> محمدعلی موحدی کرمانی، امام جمعه امروز تهران هم با مواضعی مشابه، از این که آمریکا ضمن مذاکره به تهدید نظامی می‌پردازد انتقاد کرده و گفته است: "مردم از وزارت خارجه ایران انتظار دارند به این دروغ‌ها، یاوه‌سرایی‌ها، پررویی‌ها و تهمت‌ها پاسخ دندان شکن بدهد."
> 
> غلامعلی حداد عادل، نماینده مجلس نیز در سخنرانی پیش از خطبه‌های نماز جمعه تهران هشدار داده است: "هر جریان سیاسی که بخواهد به آمریکا گرایش پیدا کند محکوم است."
> 
> پس از بیش از سه دهه قطع رابطه میان ایران و آمریکا، در ماه‌های اخیر نشانه‌هایی از امکان بهبود روابط به چشم می‌خورد. روسای جمهور دو کشور با یکدیگر گفتگوی تلفنی کرده و وزرای خارجه نیز چند نوبت مذاکره مستقیم داشته‌اند.
> 
> در عین حال برخی از چهره‌های محافظه‌کار و هواداران آیت‌الله علی خامنه‌ای، رهبر ایران، نسبت به گسترش روابط و عقب‌نشینی از شعارهای ضدآمریکایی ابراز نگرانی می‌کنند. خود آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای هم همچنان بر "دشمنی آمریکا" تاکید می‌کند.
> 
> احمد جنتی، در سخنان دیشب خود در اصفهان، اعتراضات سال ۸۸ را الهام‌گرفته از خارج و طرح‌ریزی‌شده بر مبنای تجربه آمریکا توصیف کرده است.
> 
> آقای جنتی گفته است رهبر ایران توانست با "تدبیر" و "بدون اینکه بخواهند جنگ راه انداخته و یا حکومت نظامی کنند" اعتراضات را کنترل کند.



Hey bro .

You like starting arguments , Don't you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Hey bro .
> You like starting arguments , Don't you ?



It is related to my last discussion with mullah mohsen, when he almost said the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> It is related to my last discussion with mullah mohsen, when he almost said the same thing.




OK , Sorry , I wasn't here for a couple of days and didn't know that .

Have fun  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Meeh, its a woman series, im more into The Walking Dead and Breaking Bad.



Two of my favorite series, feel free to suggest me series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Sinan said:


> Two of my favorite series, feel free to suggest me series.


The Sopranos
Game of Thrones
Curb your Enthusiasm (comedy)
The Wire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Two of my favorite series, feel free to suggest me series.


My list:
Game of Thrones
The Big Bang Theory
Two and a half men

I have heard a lot that Breaking Bad is very awesome, but I haven't seen it.

From old TV shows:
Friends
Seinfeld

I have also seen Primeval, Desperate Housewives, and a bit of Modern Family and Californication. But, you may not like them. Although I think that Primeval, Primeval - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is really awesome if you like science-fiction genre.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Sinan said:


> Two of my favorite series, feel free to suggest me series.


How I Met Your Mother all the way 





Grey's anatomy and Big bang theory are also good!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Two of my favorite series, feel free to suggest me series.


-Lost (is a must)
-How i met your Mother
-Two and a half man
-Big bang theory

Cartoons
-South Park (dark humor )
-Simpsons



rmi5 said:


> I have heard a lot that Breaking Bad is very awesome, but I haven't seen it.



Do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii , mullah @mohsen
> 
> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮جنتی: آرزوی امام خمینی جنگ مستقیم با آمریکا بود‬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> احمد جنتی، دبیر شورای نگهبان، پنج‌شنبه شب (۱۷ بهمن) با رد تهدید مقام‌های آمریکایی به مد نظر داشتن اقدام نظامی علیه ایران، گفت "آمریکاییان لعنتی و وزیر خارجه بدذات این کشور که یک روحیه اسرائیلی دارد تهدید می‌کنند و ملت ایران ذلت پذیر نیستند."
> 
> آقای جنتی گفته است:" امام از اینکه باید با عراقیان جنگ کند، ناراحت بود و می‌گفت آنها از مسلمانان هستند،* آرزوی ایشان این بود که مستقیم با آمریکا روبرو شویم تا با آنها جنگ کنیم."*
> او گفته است ایالات متحده در واقع با "اسلام انقلابی" مخالف است و برنامه هسته‌ای ایران مساله اصلی آنها نیست.
> 
> محمدعلی موحدی کرمانی، امام جمعه امروز تهران هم با مواضعی مشابه، از این که آمریکا ضمن مذاکره به تهدید نظامی می‌پردازد انتقاد کرده و گفته است: "مردم از وزارت خارجه ایران انتظار دارند به این دروغ‌ها، یاوه‌سرایی‌ها، پررویی‌ها و تهمت‌ها پاسخ دندان شکن بدهد."
> 
> غلامعلی حداد عادل، نماینده مجلس نیز در سخنرانی پیش از خطبه‌های نماز جمعه تهران هشدار داده است: "هر جریان سیاسی که بخواهد به آمریکا گرایش پیدا کند محکوم است."
> 
> پس از بیش از سه دهه قطع رابطه میان ایران و آمریکا، در ماه‌های اخیر نشانه‌هایی از امکان بهبود روابط به چشم می‌خورد. روسای جمهور دو کشور با یکدیگر گفتگوی تلفنی کرده و وزرای خارجه نیز چند نوبت مذاکره مستقیم داشته‌اند.
> 
> در عین حال برخی از چهره‌های محافظه‌کار و هواداران آیت‌الله علی خامنه‌ای، رهبر ایران، نسبت به گسترش روابط و عقب‌نشینی از شعارهای ضدآمریکایی ابراز نگرانی می‌کنند. خود آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای هم همچنان بر "دشمنی آمریکا" تاکید می‌کند.
> 
> احمد جنتی، در سخنان دیشب خود در اصفهان، اعتراضات سال ۸۸ را الهام‌گرفته از خارج و طرح‌ریزی‌شده بر مبنای تجربه آمریکا توصیف کرده است.
> 
> آقای جنتی گفته است رهبر ایران توانست با "تدبیر" و "بدون اینکه بخواهند جنگ راه انداخته و یا حکومت نظامی کنند" اعتراضات را کنترل کند.



Oh how I wish they would get their wish. These fuckers will sell out the country inch by inch before going to war though.

This is what happens when fucking akhoonds (akhoonds for ****'s sake lol) run a country. Bunch of good for nothing bums that can't even fill the gas tank of their car, but they make outrageous comments about shit that they have no idea about.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I can't believe only Sina mentioned Game of Thrones. GoT is literally the best thing that ever happened to TV, period.

Lost, Breaking Bad etc... are all amazing shows, but GoT is in its own league IMO.

Apart from GoT I'd say the must sees are Lost, Breaking Bad, maybe Dexter, Holmes (the new ones of course) and Top Gear UK.

Top Gear is my all time favorite show alongside Game of Thrones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Abii said:


> Apart from GoT I'd say the must sees are Lost, Breaking Bad, maybe Dexter, Holmes (the new ones of course) and Top Gear UK.
> 
> Top Gear is my all time favorite show alongside Game of Thrones.



BBC World Service - The Fifth Floor, The Persian voice of Jeremy Clarkson

Listen to the radio programme in the link. Jeremy Clarkson talks with the guy who translates his voice in Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

SinaG said:


> BBC World Service - The Fifth Floor, The Persian voice of Jeremy Clarkson
> 
> Listen to the radio programme in the link. Jeremy Clarkson talks with the guy who translates his voice in Persian.


lol people watch this in Iran? Half of Clarkson's dialogues have to be censored though. That must suck nutz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

american horror stories!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> american horror stories!!?


Interesting show. 

If you end up watching it, report back plz

Anybody a Sci Fi fan here? Years and years ago I used to watch Battle Star Galactica and Stargate. I haven't come across a good Sci-Fi show in years. Any recommendations?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Interesting show.
> 
> If you end up watching it, report back plz
> 
> Anybody a Sci Fi fan here? Years and years ago I used to watch Battle Star Galactica and Stargate. I haven't come across a good Sci-Fi show in years. Any recommendations?



I am a Science Fiction fan. what type of science fiction do you like? have you seen the british TV show "Primeval"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Abii said:


> lol people watch this in Iran? Half of Clarkson's dialogues have to be censored though. That must suck nutz.



Top Gear is VERY popular in Iran. It is broadcast by BBC Persian and people watch it on illegal satellite, so there is no censorship. A lot of the things the guys say are even more funny when translated to Persian, as they sound so out of place in the language.

BBC News - Top Gear in Iran: Why do Iranians love Jeremy Clarkson?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I am a Science Fiction fan. what type of science fiction do you like? have you seen the british TV show "Primeval"?


Interesting, but it seemed a little blah. Thanks for the suggestion though. Will keep that one in mind. 

Not sure what sub-genre of Sci-Fi I like, but I prefer something like Stargate over a thriller like Primeval any day. Although there are shows like Utopia which I find absolutely amazing. I don't know what Utopia would be classified as.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Sinan said:


> Two of my favorite series, feel free to suggest me series.


 
Breaking Bad

Arrested development

Dexter

Mad men

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

It's a hezbollahi akhoond approved documentary, but I found it interesting. Didn't watch all of it, just skimmed through it. 






مستند میراث آلبرتا، نسخه ي کامل، پخش شده در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف، نگاهی متفاوت به موضوع مهاجرت نخبگان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Californication is the one and only .



I like The walking dead , Justified plus some historic series such as Rome and Vikings .


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> It's a hezbollahi akhoond approved documentary, but I found it interesting. Didn't watch all of it, just skimmed through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مستند میراث آلبرتا، نسخه ي کامل، پخش شده در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف، نگاهی متفاوت به موضوع مهاجرت نخبگان



As long as we have some jerks in important positions we'll see such disasters . We have the most brain drain in the world because the governors care about everything except their fuc,king people . That's a pain in the a$$ .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> *As long as we have some jerks in important positions* we'll see such disasters . We have the most brain drain in the world because the governors care about everything except their fuc,king people . That's a pain in the a$$ .


That's like a North Koreans saying "as long as we have some jerks in important positions..."

Iran is fucked regardless. The country is a theocratic 3rd dictatorship that's under self inflicted sanctions. Even if angels get appointed to "important positions," nothing will change. There is a reason why Iran is Iran and Denmark is Denmark. Jerks in "important positions" is 0.000000000001% of the issue.

Iran has a brain drain b/c the country is run by a bunch of akhoonds that would be second class citizens within a pack of monkeys, let alone any human society. It's as if the bums and drunks in Canada suddenly take over the country and set up a system that states that drunks are the god's chosen people. That's Iran in a nutshell. The dumbest people in the country have the most power. Of course those with the means will leave. Why shouldn't they? They'd be stupid not to. We're all the same species. As a member of the Homo Sapien species, I can elect to live in a place where I am respected, valued and rewarded for my skills and contributions. You'd have to love pain, hardship and misery to live in a society like akhoond owned Iran if you have the means to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> -Lost (is a must)
> -How i met your Mother
> -Two and a half man
> -Big bang theory
> 
> Cartoons
> -South Park (dark humor )
> -Simpsons



Let's narrow down the possible candidates 

I don't like cartoons (except anime) and comedy series.

Some of the series i watched / stil watching.

Lost, Heroes, Battlestar Galactica, Breaking Bad, Dexter, Falling Skies, Game of Thrones, Homeland, Shameless, Spartacus, Walking Dead, True Blood, Vikings.

That said i may have found my new series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Let's narrow down the possible candidates
> 
> I don't like cartoons (except anime) and comedy series.
> 
> Some of the series i watched / stil watching.
> 
> Lost, Heroes, Battlestar Galactica, Breaking Bad, Dexter, Falling Skies, Game of Thrones, Homeland, Shameless, Spartacus, Walking Dead, True Blood, Vikings.
> 
> That said i may have found my new series.


Damn, you've seen all the good ones.

Youtube Continuum. It's nothing amazing, but the story is based in Vancouver (my home away from home) so I love it, plus it's a Sci-Fi and that's always a good thing.

Edit


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I don't like cartoons (except anime) and comedy series.


South Park is Adult cartoon mate i like the humor, they make fun of everyone and everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Damn, you've seen all the good ones.
> 
> Youtube Continuum. It's nothing amazing, but the story is based in Vancouver (my home away from home) so I love it, plus it's a Sci-Fi and that's always a good thing.



Also watched Continuum. 



xenon54 said:


> South Park is Adult cartoon mate i like the humor, they make fun of everyone and everything.



I know mate.  Just i like action not humor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> I am a Science Fiction fan. what type of science fiction do you like? have you seen the british TV show "Primeval"?


Then you will absolutely love fringe. Haven't you watched it yet?

My favorite shows:

Breaking bad (it was spectacular!)
Walking dead
Suits
Family guy (addicted to it)
Arrow (watching now)
Person of interest (it's great, One of the main reasons that I watch it is that Johnathan Nolan writes the screenplay ).

And 2 of the series that almost everyone has watched: Lost and Prison Break

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Guys, how do you find time to watch all these shows?? 

Simpsons, Family Guy and South Park are the only shows I used to watch. Now I watch an episode or two on occasion, but that's it.


Breaking Bad, The Wire, GoT, etc... I hear about all the time, but haven't seen any episodes at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

I'd recommend True Detective:






There are only 3 episodes out so far and although it is going relatively slow, the characters and acting is fantastic, i'm enjoying it so much. You should watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Esfand said:


> Breaking Bad, The Wire, GoT, etc... I hear about all the time, but haven't seen any episodes at all.



You should definitely watch all those shows. Best tv shows of all time and highest critically rated. My only advice is that you have to have quite a bit of patience with the wire. It isn't easy watching, it requires your concentration, but the pay-off is absolutely worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

SinaG said:


> You should definitely watch all those shows. Best tv shows of all time and highest critically rated. My only advice is that you have to have quite a bit of patience with the wire. It isn't easy watching, it requires your concentration, but the pay-off is absolutely worth it.



I've started The Wire couple of times but couldn't pass the pilot episode. I hear its name along with Breaking Bad a lot, and since Breaking Bad is my absolute favorite, i think i should give it another chance but this time with patience as you suggested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

TurAr said:


> I've started The Wire couple of times but couldn't pass the pilot episode. I hear its name along with Breaking Bad a lot, and since Breaking Bad is my absolute favorite, i think i should give it another chance but this time with patience as you suggested.



Same thing happened with me. I watched the first episode and thought it was boring. But my friend told me to persevere. You also really have to pay attention to all the dialogue otherwise you will get lost.

If you want an easier show to get into and are a fan of Mafia movies (like Godfather and Goodfellas) then I highly recommend the Sopranos, if you haven't already seen it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

SinaG said:


> Same thing happened with me. I watched the first episode and thought it was boring. But my friend told me to persevere. You also really have to pay attention to all the dialogue otherwise you will get lost.
> 
> If you want an easier show to get into and are a fan of Mafia movies (like Godfather and Goodfellas) then I highly recommend the Sopranos, if you haven't already seen it.



I have seen it, it was great! 

I'm in scarcity for new series at the moment, and although there are new episodes coming in every week or two for the ongoing ones (The Walking Dead, True Detective, Masters of Sex, etc...), it is not enough for me. So i'll give The Wire another go. 5 complete season for an obviously good show sounds exciting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

TurAr said:


> I have seen it, it was great!
> 
> I'm in scarcity for new series at the moment, and although there are new episodes coming in every week or two for the ongoing ones (The Walking Dead, True Detective, Masters of Sex, etc...), it is not enough for me. So i'll give The Wire another go. 5 complete season for an obviously good show sounds exciting



I watched Walking Dead and liked it for the first two seasons. I got bored by the third season as I didn't think the story was progressing enough and stopped watching it. If you recommend True Detective and Masters of Sex I will probably give them a go.


----------



## TurAr

SinaG said:


> I watched Walking Dead and liked it for the first two seasons. I got bored by the third season as I didn't think the story was progressing enough and stopped watching it. If you recommend True Detective and Masters of Sex I will probably give them a go.



Yeah, you are right, it is a common complaint for the Walking Dead...

You should definetely try True Detective. As for the Masters Of Sex, i can't be so sure if you'd like it or not but if you are looking for new series to watch, you might want to try it. I'm personally enjoying it even though its genre is not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Then you will absolutely love fringe. Haven't you watched it yet?
> 
> My favorite shows:
> 
> Breaking bad (it was spectacular!)
> Walking dead
> Suits
> Family guy (addicted to it)
> Arrow (watching now)
> Person of interest (it's great, One of the main reasons that I watch it is that Johnathan Nolan writes the screenplay ).
> 
> And 2 of the series that almost everyone has watched: Lost and Prison Break



Yeah, I love fringe. J.J. Abrams who is created the series, is really awesome. Almost all of his works, including "Lost", and "Alias" are among the bests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

iraani ha ham yek kaar ra enghadr anjaam midan taa gohesh ra dar biyaaran:




alaan in kaar tou iraan, mod shode?!!!

BTW, ba'd e gharn ha, goftam ke belakhareh, yek chiz e mosbati az oun kordestaan dar oumad, ke ounam khaali bandi boudeh engaar:
‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮علت ریزش موی دانش‌آموز مریوانی سرطان نبود‬


----------



## rmi5

Photos of Genocide winter olympics of 2014:







The most epic fail of olympics of all times.






@vostok , They are carrying a version of you, dude. 







Credit: ‮ورزش‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮المپیک زمستانی و اولین روز بازی‌های سوچی‬

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

i found something interesting:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Considering the horse is only standing on two legs, she looks really calm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

@rmi5 sorry i couldnt answer u there because they locked the thread. how can anyone be anti Turk in iran? for god's sake if each and every iranian were to take a dna test i would say more than 80% of the population had some Turk in him/her  our country is a mixture of all ethnicities basically, from Mongols, Turks, Persians, Kurds, etc etc Parsis r keeping it pure and see whats happening to them? one of the world's most ancient societies is going extinct because they wont marry others and also focus on their careers ! 

about the earthquake we cant really blame alll the iranians, u know many ppl were upset about how the issue was handled right? and they were not only Turks! srsly u expect a guy like ahmadinejad to know how to manage crisis? the guy is a total nutjob. i do blame the system for not being able to prepare for such incidents but i wouldnt blame the country as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> @rmi5 sorry i couldnt answer u there because they locked the thread. how can anyone be anti Turk in iran? for god's sake if each and every iranian were to take a dna test i would say more than 80% of the population had some Turk in him/her  our country is a mixture of all ethnicities basically, from Mongols, Turks, Persians, Kurds, etc etc Parsis r keeping it pure and see whats happening to them? one of the world's most ancient societies is going extinct because they wont marry others and also focus on their careers !


Please tell these to those nutjobs who believe that they are pure aryan race and other ethnicities are lower casts. Just tell them and see how they would react. 


> about the earthquake we cant really blame alll the iranians, u know many ppl were upset about how the issue was handled right? and they were not only Turks! srsly u expect a guy like ahmadinejad to know how to manage crisis? the guy is a total nutjob. i do blame the system for not being able to prepare for such incidents but i wouldnt blame the country as a whole.


That's why I brought the lebanon example. They paid alimony to lebanese and paid for their hotel, and built first-class homes for them. Can't they do the same, even in a less extent in Iran's soil?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> for god's sake if each and every iranian were to take a dna test i would say more than 80% of the population had some Turk in him/her



This is quite a ignorant statement. Even the 'Turks' in Anatolia aren't really Turks, but just Turkified Anatolians/Greeks/Armenians. Apparantly Turks got 20% native Turkic genetic markers in their DNA. In Iran it is even less. Look at the Turkmen; do we even look similar to them? Their dominant haplogroup is Q, which is almost non-existent (3%) among Iranians.

No, we got nothing to do with Turks genetically. Turks are a Mongoloid people if you look at their history.[/user]

@SOHEIL 

Saw your reaction in the Nagorno thread. Didn't I warn you about this Turkic POS a while ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan
What's your opinion about the post above? ^^^^^
PS. he is a kurdish troll, and I believe that you , as a turkmen, have a better understanding of your people, than him.
PS. @The idiot kurdish guy, get lost and do not poke your nose everywhere about turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Surenas are Mitanni ancestors of Kurds.


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan
> What's your opinion about the post above? ^^^^^
> PS. he is a kurdish guy, and I believe that you , as a turkmen, have a better understanding of your people, than him.



Again an ignorant statement, but since you are Turk, this isn't really surprising. You guys excel in making ignorant statements.

Even if you collect all Turkish members in this thread I would beat their *** in the discussion.



INDIC said:


> @Surenas are Mitanni ancestors of Kurds.



Well, Mitannis (at least the ruling class) spoke an Indo-European language, just like the Kurds, and their geographical location seem to be in line with the geographical location of the Kurdish people. I know many Kurds claim ancestry of the Hurrians, but according to my mother's grandparents, Kurds are more related to the Medes. Which is logical, since both the Medes and the Kurds today spoke a Norhtwestern Iranian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> Again an ignorant statement, but since you are Turk, this isn't really surprising. You guys excel in making ignorant statements.
> Even if you collect all Turkish members in this thread I would beat their *** in the discussion.


I thought that we were supposed to end ethnic discussions in this thread? since the last time, your racist friends started to cry and call mods to stop the discussion. BTW, in the meanwhile, enjoy your Super high aryan pure race IQ:
Average IQ by Country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> I thought that we were supposed to end ethnic discussions in this thread? since the last time, your racist friends started to call mods to stop the discussion. BTW, in the meanwhile, enjoy your Super high aryan pure race IQ:
> Average IQ by Country



You seem to be obsessed with your steppe ancestry, so if you want to end this ethnic discussion, either stop reacting in this thread or don't try to constantly mention your ancestry everywhere.

Anyway. I am living in a country with more than half million Turks, and tens of thousands of Iranians. When it comes to education we are vastly superior. This is not what I'm making up, but simple facts.

We Iranians have a 2500 history of science, education and knowledge-seeking. In every country we establish ourselves we are known for these values.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

@Surenas please bro I am very upset with certain things as well. But try and remain calm and not insult Turks. It will just create ill feeling and more trolling. Thanks.


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> @Surenas please bro I am very upset with certain things as well. But try and remain calm and not insult Turks. It will just create ill feeling and more trolling. Thanks.



Rmi5 should live this thread together with his gang of grey wolves.

Anyway. @SOHEIL @MTN1917 @S00R3NA

Salafist terrorists seem to have captured 5 Iranian soldiers again in Baluchistan. And today there were reports that 5 Iranian soldiers were missing on the Pakistani border.






Iranian border guards get lost on country’s border with Pakistan - Trend.Az

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TurAr

Surenas said:


> This is quite a ignorant statement. Even the 'Turks' in Anatolia aren't really Turks, but just Turkified Anatolians/Greeks/Armenians. Apparantly Turks got 20% native Turkic genetic markers in their DNA. In Iran it is even less. Look at the Turkmen; do we even look similar to them? Their dominant haplogroup is Q, which is almost non-existent (3%) among Iranians.
> 
> No, we got nothing to do with Turks genetically. Turks are a Mongoloid people if you look at their history.[/user]
> 
> @SOHEIL
> 
> Saw your reaction in the Nagorno thread. Didn't I warn you about this Turkic POS a while ago?



Exactly, even we are not pure, who do fvck are you to talk about purity?


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> You seem to be obsessed with your steppe ancestry, so if you want to end this ethnic discussion, either stop reacting in this thread or don't try to constantly mention your ancestry everywhere.
> 
> Anyway. I am living in a country with more than half million Turks, and tens of thousands of Iranians. When it comes to education we are vastly superior. This is not what I'm making up, but simple facts.
> 
> We Iranians have a 2500 history of science, education and knowledge-seeking. In every country we establish ourselves we are known for these values.



well, unfortunately, Turkey has bunch of kurds who destroy Turkey's figure and reputation in every statistics, but it is not fair for Turks.
On the other hand, Iranians are comprised of many ethnicities, including 1/3 of Turks and it is not logical to think that their average can show the truth about the kurds.
BTW, you want to start another troll war again, but I am not seriously enjoying talk with a racist kid.

PS. I am very sorry for those poor soldiers who are captured by your "super pure aryan race" baluch friends, and due to their low military training and equipments, provided by Ahmadinejad "The guy that you think is a true nationalist", and rest of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> That's why I brought the lebanon example. They paid alimony to lebanese and paid for their hotel, and built first-class homes for them. Can't they do the same, even in a less extent in Iran's soil?!!!



well im speechless the situation is not good, even in oil-rich provinces because apparently iran is only tehran.



Surenas said:


> This is quite a ignorant statement. Even the 'Turks' in Anatolia aren't really Turks, but just Turkified Anatolians/Greeks/Armenians. Apparantly Turks got 20% native Turkic genetic markers in their DNA. In Iran it is even less. Look at the Turkmen; do we even look similar to them? Their dominant haplogroup is Q, which is almost non-existent (3%) among Iranians.



i didnt saying anything about the dominant haplogroup, i said "at least some Turkish". for a haplogroup to remain dominant the "mating" process must be from the same gene pool, continuously ofc. let me make my point clear with an example: lets say that your grand grand grand grand grand father was a Turk who married with A Kurd woman, but since the first "mating"  the marriage was limited to with other ethnicities (maybe kurds only), so of course the dominant genetic attributes and even phenotypic trait will be that of other ethnicity that had passed its genes more, but it doesnt change the fact that ur grand grand grand grand father was a turk.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> New
> Photos of Genocide winter olympics of 2014:


LOL 

couldnt laugh more at this shitty comment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> This is quite a ignorant statement. Even the 'Turks' in Anatolia aren't really Turks, but just Turkified Anatolians/Greeks/Armenians. Apparantly Turks got 20% native Turkic genetic markers in their DNA. In Iran it is even less. Look at the Turkmen; do we even look similar to them? Their dominant haplogroup is Q, which is almost non-existent (3%) among Iranians.
> 
> No, we got nothing to do with Turks genetically. Turks are a Mongoloid people if you look at their history.[/user]
> 
> @SOHEIL
> 
> Saw your reaction in the Nagorno thread. Didn't I warn you about this Turkic POS a while ago?



Yes, you where right. Yet other members here for some reason either don't mind or don't realize his statements. BTW bro try not to insult Turks. Turks are not our problem, be ghole to this POS rmi is the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Instability in Pakistan, along with rogue factions in Pakistani establishment, is causing a lot of problems for Iran in Baluchistan. Something needs to be done about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> be ghole to this POS rmi is the problem.



He / she / it is becoming one of the biggest trolls on this forum .

donno where dafuq he learnt farsi but one thing for sure he/she /it aint iranian .

he can wash his toilets in US , but talking shyt about iran is not allowed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> LOL
> 
> couldnt laugh more at this shitty comment



Yes, you should laugh, since, again mullahs and their followers do not care that this olympics is conducted on a genocide site, The city of Sochi, where hundreds of thousand of muslim Circassian massacred by Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> He / she / it is becoming one of the biggest trolls on this forum .
> 
> donno where dafuq he learnt farsi but one thing for sure he/she /it aint iranian .
> 
> he can wash his toilets in US , but talking shyt about iran is not allowed



I think he may be Israeli. You know Israel pays citizens to cause instability against Iran on forums. Also many of them learn Persian in Israel. I think he is either Israeli who learnt Persian and is coming to cause instability, or Persian Jew brought up in Israel. Notice he doesn't speak Azeri either, which is very funny for such a Turkic nationalist!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> Instability in Pakistan, along with rogue factions in Pakistani establishment, is causing a lot of problems for Iran in Baluchistan. Something needs to be done about this.



The problem is indeed the Pakistani government. Compare it to offensive against JPAK in 2011, when Iran chased them all out of Iran and they instantly called for a truce. Iran has even hit them in Iraq, where they retreat to after an attack, but since Pakistan does not want to cooperate with Iran on this issue, you can't really deal them a blow since they are retreating to Pakistan as well after an attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Yes, you should laugh, since, again mullahs and their followers do not care that this olympics is conducted upon on a genocide site, The city of Sochi, where hundreds of thousand of muslim Circassian massacred by Russians.



goh nakhor baba !

vase man az eslam harf nazan taze be doran reside mozakhraf .

esme irano dige nemiari ha goh !

iran dige filmi hast ke vase to sookhte .... 

ye tike gohe sage irani miarze be kole alam ke toye lagan jozveshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

why cant we just talk using logic? can we stop with all the insults please? if u disagree with each other, object thats fine but please dont insult each other...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> a Turkic nationalist


he aint turkish shyt let alone azeri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine 
Why don't you ban this scums and delete their posts?


----------



## TurAr

haman10 said:


> He / she / it is becoming one of the biggest trolls on this forum .
> 
> donno where dafuq he learnt farsi but one thing for sure he/she /it aint iranian .
> 
> he can wash his toilets in US , but talking shyt about iran is not allowed



You don't want to go there bud. Because in the end, it will be you calling for mods, not me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> The problem is indeed the Pakistani government. Compare it to offensive against JPAK in 2011, when Iran chased them all out of Iran and they instantly called for a truce. Iran has even hit them in Iraq, where they retreat to after an attack, but since Pakistan does not want to cooperate with Iran on this issue, you can't really deal them a blow since they are retreating to Pakistan as well after an attack.



I find it funny how some Pakistanis on this forum blame a lot of their problems on Iran without any proof, yet there is actual evidence of their country causing harm to Iran.

Anyway we need to increase security at our Pakistan border. From what I hear it is largely unmanned and passing between countries is easy.


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> why cant we just talk using logic? can we stop with all the insults please? if u disagree with each other, object thats fine but please dont insult each other...



shoma irani hasti ?

nazaret dar mored een comment chiye ?



rmi5 the troll said:


> I prefer not to talk about it in this thread, but @@atatwolf has some interesting points here. The main concern of mullahs is that if Azerbaijan gets stronger, the separatist movements would get stronger, so they help anti-muslim Armenia, to weaken the shia Azerbaijan..


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> he aint turkish *shyt *let alone azeri



and what does that mean?


----------



## haman10

TurAr said:


> You don't want to go there bud. Because in the end, it will be you calling for mods, not me



whoo dafuq are u then ?

F off


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> shoma irani hasti ?
> 
> nazaret dar mored een comment chiye ?



yes russians r not our friends, remember turkmenchay and gulistan my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> I find it funny how some Pakistanis on this forum blame a lot of their problems on Iran without any proof, yet there is actual evidence of their country causing harm to Iran.
> 
> Anyway we need to increase security at our Pakistan border. From what I hear it is largely unmanned and passing between countries is easy.



Iran should start a similar offensive in Balochistan in stead of waisting money on symbolic things like sending warships to the Atlantic Ocean. In fact, Iranian officials already warned Pakistan that they would disrespect its territorial integrity if they continue to be indifferent to these Salafist organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> Rmi5 should live this thread together with his gang of grey wolves.
> 
> Anyway. @SOHEIL @MTN1917 @S00R3NA
> 
> Salafist terrorists seem to have captured 5 Iranian soldiers again in Baluchistan. And today there were reports that 5 Iranian soldiers were missing on the Pakistani border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian border guards get lost on country’s border with Pakistan - Trend.Az



Last time IRGC rained bombs on these terrorists using drones. A new missile was even tested on them with 2m CEP !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> yes russians r not our friends, remember turkmenchay and gulistan my friend.



ino migam :

I prefer not to talk about it in this thread, but @@atatwolf has some interesting points here. The main concern of mullahs is that if Azerbaijan gets stronger, the separatist movements would get stronger, so they help anti-muslim Armenia, to weaken the shia Azerbaijan..

eshtebah quote kardam


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> Iran should start a similar offensive in Balochistan in stead of waisting money on symbolic things like sending warships to the Atlantic Ocean. In fact, Iranian officials already warned Pakistan that they would disrespect its territorial integrity if they continue to be indifferent to these Salafist organizations.



nemitoonim, navaz sharif az arabestan dare khat migire.


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> Last time IRGC rained bombs on these terrorists using drones. A new missile was even tested on them with 2m CEP !



I think I've missed the reports of Iran having used UCAVs in Balochistan?


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> Iran should start a similar offensive in Balochistan in stead of waisting money on symbolic things like sending warships to the Atlantic Ocean. In fact, Iranian officials already warned Pakistan that they would disrespect its territorial integrity if they continue to be indifferent to these Salafist organizations.



Yes I agree, but somehow I doubt it will happen. Iran doesn't want to alienate Pakistan maybe. At least not while our international relations are low. Maybe when we improve our relations with the west something can be done.


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> yes russians r not our friends, remember turkmenchay and gulistan my friend.


Mullahs are true enemies of Iran. He or his type cannot be your friends.
BTW, I suggest reading this article to everyone to know better about the history of mullahs wannabe allies:
Ethnic cleansing of Circassians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Last time IRGC rained bombs on these terrorists using drones. A new missile was even tested on them with 2m CEP !


i am getting tired of all the terrorists coming from pakistan .

they also should be addressed right away !


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> nemitoonim, navaz sharif az arabestan dare khat migire.



I know. Sharif even fled to Saudi Arabia when he was in exile. Anyway, Iran should step up the pressure on him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> ino migam :
> 
> I prefer not to talk about it in this thread, but @@atatwolf has some interesting points here. The main concern of mullahs is that if Azerbaijan gets stronger, the separatist movements would get stronger, so they help anti-muslim Armenia, to weaken the shia Azerbaijan..
> 
> eshtebah quote kardam



if iran comes out of isolation nothing will happen, and atawolf is not the most reliable Turk.


----------



## Esfand

SOHEIL said:


> Last time IRGC rained bombs on these terrorists using drones. A new missile was even tested on them with 2m CEP !



I asked this before in the UAV thread, but no one replied: Why are there not constantly drones in that region??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Mullahs are true enemies of Iran. He or his type cannot be your friends.
> BTW, I suggest reading this article to everyone to know better about the history of mullahs wannabe allies:
> Ethnic cleansing of Circassians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



This is not the appropriate thread for these issues. Moreover, I find it ironic when a Turks speaks of genocide.


----------



## usernameless

TurAr said:


> Exactly, even we are not pure, who do fvck are you to talk about purity?


that surenas lad himself might even have some Turkic/Arabic/God knows what else, the people he dislikes so passionately, blood. After all, the whole ME region was a crossroad for many people, thus the chance of finding a pure Persian or Kurd is nihil. the accusers of Turks being this and that should undergo a test themselves, if they are so keen on DNA. they will probably be more surprised than Turks, though, because Turks are well aware that there was intermingling in the past. when will the accusers face this reality?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> I know. Sharif even fled to Saudi Arabia when he was in exile. Anyway, Iran should step up the pressure on him.


but how? i dont see any leverage?


----------



## KingMamba

Surenas said:


> Iran should start a similar offensive in Balochistan in stead of waisting money on symbolic things like sending warships to the Atlantic Ocean. In fact, Iranian officials already warned Pakistan that they would disrespect its territorial integrity if they continue to be indifferent to these Salafist organizations.



Despite some Pakistanis here talking about Iran in the negative the vast majority like Iran and Baluchistan is a sensitive issue for Pakistan. Iran should just stay away from Pakistani Baluchistan it would do it no good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> if iran comes out of isolation nothing will happen, and atawolf is not the most reliable Turk.


the guy just said some repulsive comment on your country and you respond by :

"if iran comes out of isolation nothing will happen"

sure nothing will happen , not untill there is 80 million iranian who give their breath for IRAN every second .

but that wasnt my point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> Mullahs are true enemies of Iran. He or his type cannot be your friends.
> BTW, I suggest reading this article to everyone to know better about the history of mullahs wannabe allies:
> Ethnic cleansing of Circassians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



i say this again, russians r not our friends, who supported the resolution against iran in un? russians and chinese! who didnt sell us s300? who didnt sell us fighter jets? who didnt sell us subs? who didnt overhaul the subs they sold us?...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> I asked this before in the UAV thread, but no one replied: Why are there not constantly drones in that region??



A very good question indeed.
I have a good answer, but, I prefer not to mention it right now


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Why don't you ban this scums and delete their posts?


Khub khodeto michasbuni be @Serpentine aaa

Serpentine age bekhad posti ro pak kone bayad avval az postaye jenab ali shoru kone chon 90% off topic va na marbut va tu aksareshun az fohsh va naseza estefade shode.

Dar zemn.halet az khodet be ham nemikhore?chijuri hazer mishi vejheye keshvaret ro joloye digaran intur kharab koni?aadated dadan tu USA?

Age ham kollan ba Iran hal nemikoni parchame profilet ro be azarbaijan ya turkiye tqyir bede.

Siktir....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> I think I've missed the reports of Iran having used UCAVs in Balochistan?



Because we bombed Pakistani soil, the news was not spread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> the guy just said some repulsive comment on your country and you respond by :
> 
> "if iran comes out of isolation nothing will happen"
> 
> sure nothing will happen , not untill there is 80 million iranian who give their breath for IRAN every second .
> 
> but that wasnt my point



i known this forum since 2008, i know atawolf for quite some time now, he doesnt speak for majority of Turks, anyway i meant even if there is intention if the county come out of isolation the intention will fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

KingMamba said:


> Despite some Pakistanis here talking about Iran in the negative the vast majority like Iran and Baluchistan is a sensitive issue for Pakistan. Iran should just stay away from Pakistani Baluchistan it would do it no good.



We would like to stay away and have great relations with Pakistan. But these terrorists keep on coming from Pakistan and attacking Iran! I am sure this is supported by internal elements of Pakistani establishment, which I find strange as Pakistan also has her own Baluchi insurgency problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Because we bombed Pakistani soil, the news was not spread.



@Abii
Mr. Khaali band is back again.
Yes, mullahs have also landed space ships on Mars and andromeda, but the news is not spread either. 
now, go and have fun with your toys, soli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Siktir....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Dar zemn.halet az khodet be ham nemikhore?chijuri hazer mishi vejheye keshvaret ro joloye digaran intur kharab koni?aadated dadan tu USA?



man yeki moondam allah vakili !!

yani bekhoda tigh bezaran zire galoom , chizaee ke een yaro dar mored iran mige man nemigam .

yani adam mishe enghad bi vatan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> Mr. Khaali band is back again.
> Yes, mullahs have also landed space ships on Mars and andromeda, but the news is not spread either.



Dos pesaret ro seda nakon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

KingMamba said:


> Despite some Pakistanis here talking about Iran in the negative the vast majority like Iran and Baluchistan is a sensitive issue for Pakistan. Iran should just stay away from Pakistani Baluchistan it would do it no good.



I meant Iranian Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Just a quick question, Did you wrote it for your mother or me?


bi sharaf , be khonevade fosh nade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> but how? i dont see any leverage?



Afghanistan. Threaten to increase relations with India vis-a-vis Afghanistan.


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> bi sharaf , be khonevade fosh nade



bishtar az in entezar dari !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bi sharaf , be khonevade fosh nade



As Ahmadinejad, the true Surenas patriot, said, I just asked a simple question.


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> Afghanistan. Increase relations with India in Pakistan.



pashtuns dont like us very much, they r in saudi pocket. but i could see india as a good leverage.

lol there r 22 ppl in this thread, wow we r popular )


----------



## TurAr

usernameless said:


> that surenas lad himself might even have some Turkic/Arabic/God knows what else, the people he dislikes so passionately, blood. After all, the whole ME region was a crossroad for many people, thus the chance of finding a pure Persian or Kurd is nihil. the accusers of Turks being this and that should undergo a test themselves, if they are so keen on DNA. they will probably be more surprised than Turks, though, because Turks are well aware that there was intermingling in the past. when will the accusers face this reality?



I know the guy long enough to draw a conclusion about him. He is half Kurd, who promotes the idea of Persian purity  while insulting other nations. I don't know how but by doing so, he manages to ease his inferiority complex, until, of course, we put him back to his place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> pashtuns dont like us very much, they r in saudi pocket. but i could see india as a good leverage.



Let Indians construct our Chahbahar port, which they can use in order to stabilize Afghanistan and subsequently increase their relations over there. Most Afghans are extremely positive towards India. Moreover, Iranian interests does not contradict Indian interests in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> bishtar az in entezar dari !?


na azizam , shoma rast migi , entezare bishtar nabayad dasht .....

az ye toalet shoor bishtar az een nabayad entezar dasht 

@kollang jan dadash narahat nasho , ba khodesh dasht harf mizad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

SinaG said:


> We would like to stay away and have great relations with Pakistan. But these terrorists keep on coming from Pakistan and attacking Iran! I am sure this is supported by internal elements of Pakistani establishment, which I find strange as Pakistan also has her own Baluchi insurgency problem.



The terrorist that come from Pakistan are the same ones that attack Pakistani forces in Baluchistan, Pakistani FC are fighting them as well. It is true that some internal groups in Pakistan have a hand in militant groups but none are known to have a hand in Baluch groups because Baluch groups threaten the territory of Pakistan. It has been discovered that UAE and Oman have some supporters for Baluch separatists because in UAE's case they do not want any ports to challenge their own ports and in Oman's case there is a huge Baluch population in Oman that is well established and sympathizes with the separatists.

The problem is that whole border region is mountainous terrain and so hard to guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> Dos pesaret ro seda nakon !
> 
> View attachment 16214



If I'm right S-129 is still not completely operational?


----------



## haman10

TurAr said:


> I know the guy long enough to draw a conclusion about him. He is half Kurd, who promotes the idea of Persian purity  while insulting other nations. I don't know how but by doing so, he manages to ease his inferiority complex, until, of course, we put him back to his place.



i am half kurd , half azeri . and u know what i dont give a shyt !!

i am IRANIAN , thats what matters . race only matters for retard people .

now get off this thread , its IRANIAN chill thread , UNDERSTOOD ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

@Surenas khob hala yek soal az khodet, to mage nesfet Turk qashqei nabood? chera ingar gir midi be Turkha? vaghean ghaziye chiye?


----------



## KingMamba

SOHEIL said:


> Because we bombed Pakistani soil, the news was not spread.



If Iran had bombed Pakistan sunni militant groups would be shouting from the rooftops for murdering shias, this would not have gone unnoticed in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Dos pesaret ro seda nakon !
> 
> View attachment 16214


Isn't it too small to send and land on Mars, or andromeda? 



Irajgholi said:


> @Surenas khob hala yek soal az khodet, to mage nesfet Turk qashqei nabood? chera ingar gir midi be Turkha? vaghean ghaziye chiye?


Nope, you are mistaking, that guy is @Abii


----------



## TurAr

haman10 said:


> i am half kurd , half azeri . and u know what i dont give a shyt !!
> 
> i am IRANIAN , thats what matters . race only matters for retard people .



Well, i knew you were not very bright, so let me make it clear for you: exactly!


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> @Surenas khob hala yek soal az khodet, to mage nesfet Turk qashqei nabood? chera ingar gir midi be Turkha? vaghean ghaziye chiye?



Cheghad ahamiat dare ki kojaee hast ?

mage ma hame irani nistim ? mage hame ham vatan nistim ?

man khodam aslan az @Surenas khosham nemiad , ama een dige aslan jaleb nist


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> I
> Nope, you are mistaking, that guy is @Abii



no i actually remember few pages back he said it himself, someone had asked him about it. i also remember abii said it.


----------



## Esfand

lol, 21 users watching this thread on a *saturday*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> If I'm right S-129 is still not completely operational?



S-129A / S-129B / S-129C operational





S-129D in production :




S-129E ( S-129 TP ! ) in R&D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> @Surenas khob hala yek soal az khodet, to mage nesfet Turk qashqei nabood? chera ingar gir midi be Turkha? vaghean ghaziye chiye?



Yes, my dad's family once insinuated that we have Qashqai ancestry, and since we are from Shiraz, this wouldn't be surprising. The reason why I don't have a affection for Turks is because of political reasons, and their artifically-created grey wolf mythology, which is anti-Iranian in nature.


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> lol, 21 users watching this thread on a *saturday*...



in iran its a regular day ....

people in US should have a life !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Rmi5 should live this thread together with his gang of grey wolves.
> 
> Anyway. @SOHEIL @MTN1917 @S00R3NA
> 
> Salafist terrorists seem to have captured 5 Iranian soldiers again in Baluchistan. And today there were reports that 5 Iranian soldiers were missing on the Pakistani border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian border guards get lost on country’s border with Pakistan - Trend.Az



That's a fu.cking bad news . 

I just don't get that why our fu.ckers in IR don't send well trained groups of Army or Revolutionary Guards to end these bastards once and forever . Those Pakistanis can't even secure their capital and we expect them to help us in their borders .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> Cheghad ahamiat dare ki kojaee hast ?
> 
> mage ma hame irani nistim ? mage hame ham vatan nistim ?
> 
> man khodam aslan az @Surenas khosham nemiad , ama een dige aslan jaleb nist



man rajebe irani boodan chizi nagoftam, vali khob man eshsas mikonam Surena yek meghdar roye Turkha hassase. 

darezemn shoma javabe mano rajebe russiye nadadi? chera fekr mikone russiye doste mast? (ba tavajoh be nokati ke goftam) albate man dar pasekh be soale khode shoma in soalo miporsam.


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> in iran its a regular day ....
> 
> people in US should have a life !



oh yeah, thats right.. so, you should be at school (?!)

EDIT: No, its late at night for you guys, almost midnight


----------



## Irajgholi

S00R3NA said:


> That's a fu.cking bad news .
> 
> I just don't get that why our fu.ckers in IR don't send well trained groups of Army or Revolutionary Guards to end these bastards once and forever . Those Pakistanis can't even secure their capital and we expect them to help us in their borders .



conscripts, what do u expect?


----------



## SOHEIL

KingMamba said:


> If Iran had bombed Pakistan sunni militant groups would be shouting from the rooftops for murdering shias, this would not have gone unnoticed in Pakistan.



Same as they did about america !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> oh yeah, thats right.. so, you should be at school



its 12 hundred hours here 

plus , age man beram madrese shoma pish dabestani hasti dige ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> bi sharaf , be khonevade fosh nade


Khob @Serpentine jan didi?agha fohshe namusi ham dad.alan vaghtesh nist ke ban she???


Vali khosham miyad mesle sag azam mitarseEhtemalan ziad az had sukhte az commentam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> S-129A / S-129B / S-129C operational
> 
> View attachment 16219
> 
> 
> S-129D in production :
> 
> View attachment 16220
> 
> 
> S-129E ( S-129 TP ! ) in R&D


 
which one is for mars and which one is for andromeda?
BTW, why this ultra advanced toys haven't even one good video of their flying,I mean not the vague BS ones showed in IRIB? and why all of them look like a cheap copy model of Israeli UAVs? BTW, why don't mullahs use these UCAVs in borders and in Syria?


----------



## KingMamba

SOHEIL said:


> Same as they did about america !?



Iran is a super power like America?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

S00R3NA said:


> That's a fu.cking bad news .
> 
> I just don't get that why our fu.ckers in IR don't send well trained groups of Army or Revolutionary Guards to end these bastards once and forever . Those Pakistanis can't even secure their capital and we expect them to help us in their borders .



Because they are more busy with sending insignificant warships to the 'coast of America'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> Yes, my dad's family once insinuated that we have Qashqai ancestry, and since we are from Shiraz, this wouldn't be surprising. The reason why I don't have a affection for Turks is because of political reasons, and their artifically-created grey wolf mythology, which is anti-Iranian in nature.



well u cant presume that all Iranian-Turks subscribe to Pan-Turkish beliefs that will cause alienation and in turn cause problem, thats actually a self-fulfilling prophecy


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> its 12 hundred hours here
> 
> plus , age man beram madrese shoma pish dabestani hasti dige ?



Haha, no. I'm a modern "slave" (aka phd-student). But yes, sometimes it *feels* like dabestan


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> darezemn shoma javabe mano rajebe russiye nadadi? chera fekr mikone russiye doste mast? (ba tavajoh be nokati ke goftam) albate man dar pasekh be soale khode shoma in soalo miporsam.



shoma migi roosiye doost nist chon :

1- be iran s-300 nafrookht
2- be iran jangande nafrookht 
va ....

man migam ma doost joon joni nistim , aslan ham ravabete khoobi nadarim va oona faghat daran az national interesteshoon hemayat mikonan .

daghighan mesle iran .

hala ye soal dige .... shoma ke tarafdare ravabet ba amrika hastin , be nazare shoma roosiye aslan ghabele moghayesast ba amrika ?

mardome keshvaremoon be tedad ziad be khatere amrika koshte shodan , man hichvagh ino faramoosh nemikonam .

na ta margam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

KingMamba said:


> Iran is a super power like America?



America only attacks weak or weakened countries !

super power my *** !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> well u cant presume that all Iranian-Turks subscribe to Pan-Turkish beliefs that will cause alienation and in turn cause problem, thats actually a self-fulfilling prophecy



I am not necessarily speaking of Iranian Azeris, but Azerbaijanis (country) and many Turks in Anatolia seem to subscribe to this ignorant ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Khob @Serpentine jan didi?agha fohshe namusi ham dad.alan vaghtesh nist ke ban she???
> Vali khosham miyad mesle sag azam mitarseEhtemalan ziad az had sukhte az commentam



gofti siktir, man ham goftam manzouret ba ki boud? ba khounevaade ye khodet boud? haalaa ham boro aab e damaaghet ra bekesh baalaa bachche dabirestaani ghabl e inke harf bezani, ke dobaareh be gerye zaari nayofti.


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> which one is for mars and which one is for andromeda?
> BTW, why this ultra advanced toys haven't even one good video of their flying,I mean not the vague BS ones showed in IRIB? and why all of them look like a cheap copy model of Israeli UAVs? BTW, why don't mullahs use these UCAVs in borders and in Syria?



Our drones flying over syria troll ... you don't make any sense, only personal attacks !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

SOHEIL said:


> America only attacks weak or weakened countries !
> 
> super power my *** !



America attacks countries that have something they want usually a natural resource or if not then for strategic reasons, just because it doesn't attack a great power doesn't mean it cannot. There is no *conventional force* on this planet that can beat the US army. Why do you think the Russians and Chinese spend so much time on missiles? Missiles serve as deterrence, why do you think your own country is building a vast arsenal of missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F117

Maybe the conscripts should be shown beheading videos of their comrades to teach them to fight until death, and not surrender.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> shoma migi roosiye doost nist chon :
> 
> 1- be iran s-300 nafrookht
> 2- be iran jangande nafrookht
> va ....
> 
> man migam ma doost joon joni nistim , aslan ham ravabete khoobi nadarim va oona faghat daran az national interesteshoon hemayat mikonan .
> 
> daghighan mesle iran .
> 
> hala ye soal dige .... shoma ke tarafdare ravabet ba amrika hastin , be nazare shoma roosiye aslan ghabele moghayesast ba amrika ?
> 
> mardome keshvaremoon be tedad ziad be khatere amrika koshte shodan , man hichvagh ino faramoosh nemikonam .
> 
> na ta margam



shoma be tarikh yek negahi bendaz bebin hamin azerbaijani ke alan bekhateresh inja flamewar rah oftade ro ki az iran joda kard? russiye! russha dar toole tarikh hamishe be ma az posht khanjar zadan. baba akhe man chand mored bayad begam?!?, sahme ma dar caspian sea, komak be usa dar isolate kardan iran, etc etc... russha hichvaght irane ghavi ro nemikhahand. americaee ha reliable tar hastand...


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> I think he may be Israeli. You know Israel pays citizens to cause instability against Iran on forums. Also many of them learn Persian in Israel. I think he is either Israeli who learnt Persian and is coming to cause instability, or Persian Jew brought up in Israel. Notice he doesn't speak Azeri either, which is very funny for such a Turkic nationalist!


If you actually believe this, then you're even dumber then I thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> only personal attacks


leave the troll alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Our drones flying over syria troll ... you don't make any sense, only personal attacks !


Read the post again, Do you even know what is a UCAV?
show me your UCAV flying pics in syria.


----------



## Surenas

About Russia:

Russia has never been a friend of Iran and never will be. Iran's cooperation with them in Syria is based on mutual interests, and nothing more. Russians aren't reliable when it comes to these issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Read the post again, Do you even know what is a UCAV?
> show me your UCAV flying pics in syria.



when RMI5 becomes a military analyst 

thank the lord u know what UCAV means  little trolling kid .

keyboard hero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> If you actually believe this, then you're even dumber then I thought.



So you have nothing to say regarding all the separatist propaganda your boyfriend said in the other thread. But you are quick to attack me! @Surenas maybe you can talk some sense into Abii? He seems to worship you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> shoma be tarikh yek negahi bendaz bebin hamin azerbaijani ke alan bekhateresh inja flamewar rah oftade ro ki az iran joda kard? russiye! russha dar toole tarikh hamishe be ma az posht khanjar zadan. baba akhe man chand mored bayad begam?!?, sahme ma dar caspian sea, komak be usa dar isolate kardan iran, etc etc... russha hichvaght irane ghavi ro nemikhahand. americaee ha reliable tar hastand...



man ino goftam ? 

man migam roosiye bad , roosiye doshman iran AMA sagesh sharaf dare be US


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> If you actually believe this, then you're even dumber then I thought.



Bro Israel does pay students to be propagandists though, and they even have their hasbara force so it may not be so far fetch.


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> gofti siktir, man ham goftam manzouret ba ki boud? ba khounevaade ye khodet boud? haalaa ham boro aab e damaaghet ra bekesh baalaa bachche dabirestaani ghabl e inke harf bezani, ke dobaareh be gerye zaari nayofti.


Pas chera pakesh kardi?age mardi asle commentet ro bezar ta bebinim hamino gofti ya na.

Be har hal bayad kheyli ablah bashi ta nafahmi man manzuram ba to bude.

Bazam migam...ya mesle adam va be dur az troll kardan to in forum faaaliyat kon ya siktir.nakone hatta nemiduni mani vajeye sikdir ro?
Inam shod turk?

Dar zemn inja tavile nis pas doros sohbat kon.magar na age be fohsh dadan bashe man az hame vared taram inja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Surenas likes to bring same arguments that he got his answers and fleed countless times...

is "siktir" means what I think it is ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SOHEIL said:


> So you have nothing to say regarding all the separatist propaganda your boyfriend said in the other thread. But you are quick to attack me! @Surenas maybe you can talk some sense into Abii? He seems to worship you...



Nobody worships each other over here. We just respect each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Targon said:


> Surenas likes to bring same arguments that he got his answers and fleed countless times...
> 
> is "siktir" means what I think it is ?



Yes it is, it is a Turkish word after all, not Persian.


----------



## kollang

Targon said:


> Surenas likes to bring same arguments that he got his answers and fleed countless times...
> 
> is "siktir" means what I think it is ?


As my Azari friends told me, this means "get lost" in Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Pas chera pakesh kardi?age mardi asle commentet ro bezar ta bebinim hamino gofti ya na.
> 
> Be har hal bayad kheyli ablah bashi ta nafahmi man manzuram ba to bude.
> 
> Bazam migam...ya mesle adam va be dur az troll kardan to in forum faaaliyat kon ya siktir.nakone hatta nemiduni mani vajeye sikdir ro?
> Inam shod turk?



hehe, kid, go and study for your konkour exam, BTW, if you don't know the meaning of that word, I am sure, now you know who you should ask for the meaning


----------



## Surenas

kollang said:


> As my Azari friends told me, this means "get lost" in Persian.



You should use 'git' for get lost in Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> As my Azari friends told me, this means "get lost" in Persian.


To be exact , it means fvck off !

anyway , u used it in the right place my dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> As my Azari friends told me, this means "get lost" in Persian.


No kiddo, it has some other meaning that you don't know its concept, yet.
@Targon
It has exactly the same meaning as you think it has


----------



## Esfand

kollang said:


> As my Azari friends told me, this means "get lost" in Persian.



No way, it is much more offensive than that. We had this discussion once with the Turkish users, I remember


----------



## Surenas

An historical question. Could someone point out to one people which really helped us throughout history?

Greeks? Speaks for itself.
Romans? Speaks for itself.
Armenians? They cooperated with the Romans against us. 
Turks? Speaks for itself.
Arabs? Speaks for itself.
Brits? Speaks for itself.
Americans? Idemdito. 
Russians? The same.

Only with the Jews we have had relations which went beyond the usual relations between people/sates.


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> hehe, kid, go and study for your konkour exam, BTW, if you don't know the meaning of that word, I am sure, now you know who you should ask for the meaning


In simash qati karde engar...
bebin,turk bazi dar nayar...ya farsi benevis ya englisi.

Dar zemn konkur e man be to marbut nis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Only with the Jews we have had relations which went beyond the usual relations between people/sates.



yep we had relations with zios which dates back to rule of khashayar shah .

u know the story , no need to tell


----------



## SinaG

haman10 said:


> yep we had relations with zios which dates back to rule of khashayar shah .
> 
> u know the story , no need to tell



That is historically a lie. Khashayarshah never had a Jewish wife (Esther).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SinaG said:


> That is historically a lie. Khashayarshah never had a Jewish wife (Esther).



then torah is a lie .... then judaisim is a lie , then jews are idiots and thats a racist comment


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> Only with the Jews we have had relations which went beyond the usual relations between people/sates.



Are you refering to joint operations during the 80'ies? Israel only participated because Saddam was a threat back then, it was not out of friendship etc.


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> yep we had relations with zios which dates back to rule of khashayar shah .
> 
> u know the story , no need to tell



Zionism isn't anti-Iranian in nature. Moreover, being friendly with Israel has many advantages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> To be exact , it means fvck off !
> 
> anyway , u used it in the right place my dear


Sad albate 

Albate meyar azari haye Iran and.va un ha ham in vaje ro dar in sharayet estefade mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

haman10 said:


> then tahor is a lie .... then judaisim is a lie , then jews are idiots and thats a racist comment



Search historic documents. There are zero records of Xerxes I having a Jewish wife.

Anyway saying that he did and he was a "pawn" of his Jewish wife is not something a proud Iranian should be spreading.


----------



## TurAr

Surenas said:


> An historical question. Could someone point out to one people which really helped us throughout history?
> 
> Greeks? Speaks for itself.
> Romans? Speaks for itself.
> Armenians? They cooperated with the Romans against us.
> Turks? Speaks for itself.
> Arabs? Speaks for itself.
> Brits? Speaks for itself.
> Americans? Idemdito.
> Russians? The same.
> 
> Only with the Jews we have had relations which went beyond the usual relations between people/sates.



Why would you expect from others to help you, simply help yourself. Start with toppling the zealots running Iran right now.

Help us he says...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Esfand said:


> Are you refering to joint operations during the 80'ies? Israel only participated because Saddam was a threat back then, it was not out of friendship etc.



I am talking about Jews speaking of Persians in an extremely positive way. Only one foreigner (gentile), a Persian, is considered to be Messiah according to Judaism, and that is Cyrus the Great. Moreover, we have had good relations with them until 1979. Even now Jews many times helped us, like when Israeli agricultural experts helped Iran during Khatami with certain problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> being friendly with Israel has many advantages.


yep , our scientists wont get terrorized !



SinaG said:


> Search historic documents. There are zero records of Xerxes I having a Jewish wife.
> 
> Anyway saying that he did and he was a "pawn" of his Jewish wife is not something a proud Iranian should be spreading.


jews arent necessary non-iranian 

and to enlighten u , the story of esther is present in torah 

educate yourself man !


----------



## haman10

TurAr said:


> Why would you expect from others to help you, simply help yourself. Start with toppling the zealots running Iran right now.
> 
> Help us he says...



i dont know whats "fvck off this thread" in turkish , but i wished u understood english

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Shab bekheyr dustan.

Saat 00:39 daghighe be vaghte Karaj

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> yep , our scientists wont get terrorized !



And Jews in Argentina wouldn't be blown up. Look since 1979 it was mostly Iran that went for this clash with Israel. We could use Israel against Arab states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

haman10 said:


> jews arent necessary non-iranian
> 
> and to enlighten u , the story of esther is present in torah
> 
> educate yourself man !



Torah is not a historic source. Ask anybody who has studied ancient Iran and they will tell you Xerxes I's main wife was Amestris. Amestris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anyway it is insulting to Iran's history to suggest that one of our greatest ancient kings would be foolish enough to fall for the plots of his alleged Jewish wife and kill thousands of Iranians.


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> And Jews in Argentina wouldn't be blown up. Look since 1979 it was mostly Iran that went for this clash with Israel. We could use Israel against Arab states.



vaghean fekr mikoni iran tooye argantine bomb gozari karde ?

man dige harfi nadaram !! kesi ke keshvar va hamvatan haye khodesho nashnase .....


----------



## Abii

Of course I'm quick to attack you. You're a delusional habitual lier that supports a terrorist islamic regime. How many times have we asked you to stop making shit up and stop lying? Look at the shit you're claiming in this thread but you can't put up any proof. 2m cep missiles that somehow don't need GPS, secret bombing mission in pakistan... You then claim that rmi is an Israeli and write a paragraph about why that's the case and you actually believe it. 

rmi is a logical human being, he's not a religious terrorist that supports a tyrannical Islamic regime that's ripping the country into pieces, he supports freedom over tyranny of a few and he wants to see Iran become a modern society with citizens that aren't dumber and more illogical than goats. Surenas is the same. Both are nationalists in my book. 

In a modern state, you can speak swahili, practice your Martian religion and send your kids to be thought in a language that's not spoken by the majority (if the country is bilingual like Canada or Belgium...). I could care less if he thinks Persians are superior or Turks are superior. I used to care, until I realized that Iran's problems aren't Turks asking for rights, it's all the millions of other issues that are keeping us from developing into a modern state.

Rmi, Surenas, me, and others like us, can run the nation a billion times better than your kind can. While you're still trying to figure out if it's better to walk into a toilet with your left leg first or your right leg (for those that don't know, this was actually a topic of discussion by some mullahs in Iran), people around the world are sprinting towards the 22nd century. 




SOHEIL said:


> So you have nothing to say regarding all the separatist propaganda your boyfriend said in the other thread. But you are quick to attack me! @Surenas maybe you can talk some sense into Abii? He seems to worship you...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

haman10 said:


> vaghean fekr mikoni iran tooye argantine bomb gozari karde ?
> 
> man dige harfi nadaram !! kesi ke keshvar va hamvatan haye khodesho nashnase .....



Iran regime killed thousands of political activists since the revolution. You think they would have any objection to kill some people they consider to be 'unfriendly'? Anyway. My point stands: our national interests are in line with Israel's national interests. The only reason why we are enemies today is because of pan-Islamism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SinaG said:


> Torah is not a historic source. Ask anybody who has studies ancient Iran and they will tell you Xerxes I's main wife was Amestris. Amestris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anyway it is insulting to Iran's history to suggest that one of our greatest ancient kings would be foolish enough to fall for the plots of his alleged Jewish wife and kill thousands of Iranians.


Esther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Book of Esther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

thatsb why zios used the word "esther" for a hundred times in stuxnet source code ? 

"
The *Book of Esther* is a book in the Ketuvim ("writings"), the third section of the Jewish Tanakh (the Hebrew Bible) and is part of the Christian Old Testament. It tells the story of a Jewish girl named Hadassah and Esther. Esther became queen of Persia and thwarted a plan to commit genocide against her people. Also called the *Megillah*, the book is the basis and an integral part of the Jewish celebration of Purim. Its full text is read aloud twice during the celebration, in the evening and again the following morning. Scrolls of Esther traditionally have only one roller on the left side, as opposed to most other Biblical scrolls such as the Sefer Torah, which have two rollers, one on each side.[1]

Besides Song of Songs, it is the only book in the Bible that does not explicitly mention God.[2]"

"According to the Bible, she was a Jewish queen of the Persian king Ahasuerus. Ahasuerus is traditionally identified with Xerxes I during the time of the Achaemenid empire. Her story is the basis for the celebration of Purim in Jewish tradition."




SinaG said:


> Anyway it is insulting to Iran's history to suggest that one of our greatest ancient kings would be foolish enough to fall for the plots of his alleged Jewish wife and kill thousands of Iranians.


mage khoda boodan ?

mese mano to adam boodan oona


----------



## SinaG

haman10 said:


> Esther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Book of Esther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> thatsb why zios used the word "esther" for a hundred times in stuxnet source code ?
> 
> "
> The *Book of Esther* is a book in the Ketuvim ("writings"), the third section of the Jewish Tanakh (the Hebrew Bible) and is part of the Christian Old Testament. It tells the story of a Jewish girl named Hadassah and Esther. Esther became queen of Persia and thwarted a plan to commit genocide against her people. Also called the *Megillah*, the book is the basis and an integral part of the Jewish celebration of Purim. Its full text is read aloud twice during the celebration, in the evening and again the following morning. Scrolls of Esther traditionally have only one roller on the left side, as opposed to most other Biblical scrolls such as the Sefer Torah, which have two rollers, one on each side.[1]
> 
> Besides Song of Songs, it is the only book in the Bible that does not explicitly mention God.[2]"
> 
> "According to the Bible, she was a Jewish queen of the Persian king Ahasuerus. Ahasuerus is traditionally identified with Xerxes I during the time of the Achaemenid empire. Her story is the basis for the celebration of Purim in Jewish tradition."
> 
> 
> 
> mage khoda boodan ?
> 
> mese mano to adam boodan oona




Again I will repeat myself, there is no historic presidence for Esther being wife of Xerxes I. You can show me as many Torah sources as you want. Torah is not a historical source. Ask any Iranologist and they will tell you as well. I just showed you who Xerxes' real wife was. Anyway believe what you want, just my friendly advice to not tarnish the reputation of our ancient kings. Goodnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> @Surenas BTW, by neglecting all of our differences and problems for a while, what is your response to this idiot and what is your opinion about this:
> Mykonos restaurant assassinations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That is a well known fact. Even my uncle (Kurd) was stabbed in Switzerland by Iranian agents. Look, I am not a supporter of this regime. If it was up to me, I would torn down all of its institutions today. Mullahs are against Iran and its history, and they are waisting our money on Arabs and stopping it in their own pockets.

But since Iranians seem to lack courage to stand up against them, we have to seek a way to make the best out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> Again I will repeat myself, there is no historic presidence for Esther being wife of Xerxes I. You can show me as many Torah sources as you want. Torah is not a historical source. Ask any Iranologist and they will tell you as well. I just showed you who Xerxes' real wife was. Anyway believe what you want, just my friendly advice to not tarnish the reputation of our ancient kings. Goodnight.


He is an idiot kid. He has even chosen the "Haman" as his username, since he thinks that this story is true, and Haman, the imaginary minister of xerxes is killed, ...



Surenas said:


> That is a well known fact. Even my uncle (Kurd) was stabbed in Switzerland by Iranian agents. Look, I am not a supporter of this regime. If it was up to me, I would torn down all of its institutions today. Mullahs are against Iran and its history, and they are waisting our money on Arabs and stopping it in their own pockets.
> 
> But since Iranians seem to lack courage to stand up against them, we have to seek a way to make the best out of it.



I agree.
Our difference is about the last line. I believe that we need to remove this cancer, once and end the story, but you believe in gradual changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Seems like you guys like that word  sure its fits well in mouth, even better with "lan"


----------



## rmi5

Targon said:


> Seems like you guys like that word  sure its fits well in mouth, even better with "lan"


----------



## Abii

2m cep without GPS for the mothhaaa fukiiiiin winnnnnn bitches

Anyway, time for some BBQ in -23 weather lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Surenas said:


> That is a well known fact. Even my uncle (Kurd) was stabbed in Switzerland by Iranian agents. Look, I am not a supporter of this regime. If it was up to me, I would torn down all of its institutions today. Mullahs are against Iran and its history, and they are waisting our money on Arabs and stopping it in their own pockets.
> 
> But since Iranians seem to lack courage to stand up against them, we have to seek a way to make the best out of it.



Asking others' help and blaming others for your failures might be good for easing up your inferiority complex but it certainly is not the way making best out of it.

You are even blaming your own compatriots for not having courage from the middle of fucking Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

TurAr said:


> Asking others' help and blaming others' for your failures might be good for easing your inferiority complex but it certainly is not the way making best out of it.
> You are even blaming your own compatriots for not having courage from the middle of fucking Europe


Blaming others is always easier than accepting the responsibility and try to do a real job. But, I agree with him about his sentence about courage. although, I think the only reason is not courage, and there are multiple other factors involved here.


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Our difference is about the last line. I believe that we need to remove this cancer, once and end the story, but you believe in gradual changes.



Are we able to do that? That is the question.



TurAr said:


> Asking others' help and blaming others' for your failures might be good for easing up your inferiority complex but it certainly is not the way making best out of it.



I never ask others for help. I spoke in a historical context, Einstein.



> You are even blaming your own compatriots for not having courage from the middle of fucking Europe



Why do you think we are in Europe for the first place? Not because we were silent of the regime's barbaric acts. In fact, we gave up our relatively nice life in Iran for issues that transcends economic gains, which is why many Turks left Turkey. We are in Europe because we had the balls to stand up, in contrast to millions of Iranians who complain but don't do a thing.


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> Are we able to do that? That is the question.


Why not? anyway, everything needs a starting point. social phenomenas happen in an avalanche rate. just consider how opposition rallies of 1388-presidency caused a more part of the society get against mullahs and get radical against them.


----------



## TurAr

rmi5 said:


> Blaming others is always easier than accepting the responsibility and try to do a real job. But, I agree with him about his sentence about courage. although, I think the only reason is not courage, and there are multiple other factors involved here.



No doubt what he said is true, but he doesn't have the right to blame others like that from abroad



Surenas said:


> Why do you think we are in Europe for the first place? Not because we were silent of the regime's barbaric acts. In fact, we gave up our relatively nice life in Iran for issues that transcends economic gains, which is why many Turks left Turkey. We are in Europe because we had the balls to stand up, in contrast to millions of Iranians who complain but don't do a thing.



There is a big difference between "left" and "fled".


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> He is an idiot kid. He has even chosen the "Haman" as his username, since he thinks that this story is true, and Haman, the imaginary minister of xerxes is killed, ...



It is a shame that some Iranians put forward this propaganda, but I wouldn't call him idiot, just misinformed. 

Anyway let us as Iranians put all our differences aside and move forward.



Abii said:


> 2m cep without GPS for the mothhaaa fukiiiiin winnnnnn bitches
> 
> Anyway, time for some BBQ in -23 weather lol



Btw I meant to ask you, what kind of fish do you BBQ for your sabzi polo mahi?


----------



## rmi5

TurAr said:


> No doubt what he said is true, but he doesn't have the right to blame others like that from abroad


Why not brother? If someone is wrong, you can always name his faults, ... You not necessarily need to be a Gandhi, or Martin Luther king to have the right to oppose people's faults.  nevertheless, I agree that our society needs actions more than words.


----------



## Serpentine

Vaghean dust nadaram hich kodum az karbaraie Irani thread ban beshan inja, lotfan roaiat konid. Vali age edame peida kone in ghazie in etefagh khahad oftad ghatan.

Ye nokte ham inke avalin sharte 'motemaden' budan ine ke adam tohin nakone be har bahanei, on moghe mitunim dar morede eslahe jamee va... sohbat konim.dar gheire in surat vaghean khandedar hast hata tasavore inke tuie 2nyaie vaghei ham jamee eslah beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮جیش‌‎العدل مسئولیت 'ربودن پنج مرزبان ایرانی' را بر عهده گرفت‬
گروه جیش‌العدل با انتشار تصاویری در توییتر خود مسئولیت 'ربودن پنج مرزبان ایرانی' را بر عهده گرفته است.
پیش از این رسانه‌های ایران از مفقود شدن پنج مرزبان ایرانی در یکی از مناطق مرزی استان سیستان و بلوچستان خبر داده بود.

در عکس‌های منتشرشده، پنج نفر که ادعا شده مرزبان‌های ایرانی هستند، در کنار هم نشسته‌اند و به نظر می‌آید دست چهار نفر از آنها از پشت بسته شده است.

روی پرچمی سیاه پشت سر این افراد عبارت "لا اله الا الله محمد رسول‌الله" و همچنین عنوان "جیش‌العدل ایران" زیر نقشی از یک شمشیر دیده می‌شود.

در عکس‌ها سلاح‌هایی جلوی پای این افراد دیده می‌شود که گروه جیش‌العدل در توییتر خود مدعی شده آنها از مرزبانان گرفته است.

خبرگزاری مهر از انتقال این افراد به داخل خاک پاکستان و ملاقات مسئولان مرزبانی استان سیستان و بلوچستان با مقام های مرزبانی پاکستان خبر داده بود.

گروه جیش‌العدل که خود را مدافع منافع مسلمانان سنی منطقه معرفی می‌کند، پیش از این هم مسئولیت چند حمله مسلحانه در مناطق مرزی استان سیستان و بلوچستان را بر عهده گرفته بود.

اوایل آبان ماه امسال این گروه در وبلاگی فارسی زبان، مسئوولیت قتل بیش از ۱۰ مرزبانان نیروی انتظامی ایران را بر عهده گرفت.

دولت ایران در آن زمان گفت که 'اشرار مسلح' ۱۴ مرزبان ایرانی را در منطقه سراوان کشته و هفت نفر را هم مجروح کرده‌اند.

در پی آن واقعه، دادستان زاهدان اعلام کرد که ۱۶ نفر از "افراد شرور که پیش از این حکم اعدام آنها در مراجع عالی قضایی به تایید رسیده بود ولی بنا بر دلایلی اجرای حکم آنها به تعویق افتاده بود" اعدام شدند.

----------------------
baazam na ye bachche aakhound dastesh oof shod, na ye basiji, va na yeki az oun super advanced UCAV haye rounamaayi shodeh, kaari kard...
bichaareh in sarbaaz ha va pedar maadar haye cheshm entezaareshoun.


----------



## Abii

SinaG said:


> It is a shame that some Iranians put forward this propaganda, but I wouldn't call him idiot, just misinformed.
> 
> Anyway let us as Iranians put all our differences aside and move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I meant to ask you, what kind of fish do you BBQ for your sabzi polo mahi?



When I was in BC (the province is famous for its amazing salmon), I ate a lot of salmon. Now, I just buy whatever. Before I started grilling fish, I really didn't like it. I only started eating a lot after I learned how to BBQ it so I still don't know what's the best fish out there. I just go straight to the section of the market with the cleaned and cut fish and get a couple of big cuts.

So far there hasn't been a fish that I've grilled and haven't enjoyed with sabzi polo.

Edit: but if I had to chose, I'd chose Salmon. There are different kinds of salmon, but I like em all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Abii said:


> When I was in BC (the province is famous for its amazing salmon), I ate a lot of salmon. Now, I just buy whatever. Before I started grilling fish, I really didn't like it. I only started eating a lot after I learned how to BBQ it so I still don't know what's the best fish out there. I just go straight to the section of the market with the cleaned and cut fish and get a couple of big cuts.
> 
> So far there hasn't been a fish that I've grilled and haven't enjoyed with sabzi polo.
> 
> Edit: but if I had to chose, I'd chose Salmon. There are different kinds of salmon, but I like em all.



I have to buy a BBQ now that I live on my own. I am so lazy to cook that I just go hungry a lot of the time. 

What do you recommend gas or charcoal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Serpentine said:


> Vaghean dust nadaram hich kodum az karbaraie Irani thread ban beshan inja, lotfan roaiat konid. Vali age edame peida kone in ghazie in etefagh khahad oftad ghatan.
> 
> Ye nokte ham inke avalin sharte 'motemaden' budan ine ke adam tohin nakone be har bahanei, on moghe mitunim dar morede eslahe jamee va... sohbat konim.dar gheire in surat vaghean khandedar hast hata tasavore inke tuie 2nyaie vaghei ham jamee eslah beshe.





Serpentine said:


> Vaghean dust nadaram hich kodum az karbaraie Irani thread ban beshan inja, lotfan roaiat konid. Vali age edame peida kone in ghazie in etefagh khahad oftad ghatan.
> 
> Ye nokte ham inke avalin sharte 'motemaden' budan ine ke adam tohin nakone be har bahanei, on moghe mitunim dar morede eslahe jamee va... sohbat konim.dar gheire in surat vaghean khandedar hast hata tasavore inke tuie 2nyaie vaghei ham jamee eslah beshe.


Can you pm me?


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

Serpentine said:


> Vaghean dust nadaram hich kodum az karbaraie Irani thread ban beshan inja, lotfan roaiat konid. Vali age edame peida kone in ghazie in etefagh khahad oftad ghatan.
> 
> Ye nokte ham inke avalin sharte 'motemaden' budan ine ke adam tohin nakone be har bahanei, on moghe mitunim dar morede eslahe jamee va... sohbat konim.dar gheire in surat vaghean khandedar hast hata tasavore inke tuie 2nyaie vaghei ham jamee eslah beshe.


Ehh ? doost nadari yek Irani ban beshe ? bebinam ,mage khodet ghablan mano ban nakarde boodi ?


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> I have to buy a BBQ now that I live on my own. I am so lazy to cook that I just go hungry a lot of the time.
> 
> What do you recommend gas or charcoal?



I think, @Abii uses the electrical version, the same as me. gas is too dangerous to work with, and coal is not suitable for home at all, since you would need to only use it outside. But, I am not sure, since I guess, he said that he does BBQ outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> I think, @Abii uses the electrical version, the same as me. gas is too dangerous to work with, and coal is not suitable for home at all, since you would need to only use it outside. But, I am not sure, since I guess, he said that he does BBQ outside.



You use BBQ inside the house? 

That won't be a problem for me as I will be doing it in my garden. But I heard that charcoal gives a better flavour to the meat/fish. But I am sure gas/electric will be much easier to clean which suits my lazy lifestyle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ShiaPahlavan said:


> Ehh ? doost nadari yek Irani ban beshe ? bebinam ,mage khodet ghablan mano ban nakarde boodi ?


Falon? inghadr in @Serpentine ra aziyat nakon. man chand vaght pish, post haye ghadimi ye shoma ra touye yek thread e ghadimi khoundam. vaallaa, ham chin farghi ba post haye haman va rafighaash nadaasht.


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

rmi5 said:


> Falon? inghadr in @Serpentine ra aziyat nakon. man chand vaght pish, post haye ghadimi ye shoma ra touye yek thread e ghadimi khoundam. vaallaa, ham chin farghi ba post haye haman va rafighaash nadaasht.


Are khodamam. In Serpentine kheyli koon nashoore, man kherresho gereftam va vel ham nemikonam ta mogheyi ke biyad tozih bede chera iraniha ro ban kard va too sare iraniha mizad.

Shoma harjoor ke mikhay ghezavat kon, mohem nist. What is important is that twat being held responsible.


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> An historical question. Could someone point out to one people which really helped us throughout history?
> 
> Greeks? Speaks for itself.
> Romans? Speaks for itself.
> Armenians? They cooperated with the Romans against us.
> Turks? Speaks for itself.
> Arabs? Speaks for itself.
> Brits? Speaks for itself.
> Americans? Idemdito.
> Russians? The same.



I can replace the Turks with Iranians and ask the same question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> You use BBQ inside the house?
> That won't be a problem for me as I will be doing it in my garden. But I heard that charcoal gives a better flavour to the meat/fish. But I am sure gas/electric will be much easier to clean which suits my lazy lifestyle.


yes, I use it inside. The kitchen and lounge are big enough, so, the smell doesn't spread into bedrooms if I close the door, and it won't be a problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

@rmi5

in comentet ro khoondam dar oon thread, va midooni ke tajziye talab-ha be south azarbaijan migan ''guney azarbaijan'' ?

lotfan tozih bede chera oon vazhe ro estefade kardi. be nazaram baeede az yek irani


_''I agree that the problem is not only about panturkism, although, Pan-turkist ideas are very strong in Azerbaijan, in both *Guney Azerbaijan* and Azerbaijan Republic''_


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan
> What's your opinion about the post above? ^^^^^
> PS. he is a kurdish troll, and I believe that you , as a turkmen, have a better understanding of your people, than him.
> PS. @The idiot kurdish guy, get lost and do not poke your nose everywhere about turks.


i think a lot to speak here or not im right now feel very bad honestly im upset i didn't expect this i wish that guy 1 day come to turkmen sahar and see it by his eyes if you want my opinion persian usually cannot understand differences between turks and turkmens here i wish i could upload some photo from my pc but idk how to use the panel ty to informing me with out your alert i wouldn't know about all this it's change my opinion about kurdish people i thought we were friends since in iran we both are sunni we are in the same side btw i have better time in turkish Thread they treat me well than my country men i dont speak here if you have question about turkmens ask me in turkish Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

ghara ghan said:


> i think a lot to speak here or not im right now feel very bad honestly im upset i didn't expect this i wish that guy 1 day come to turkmen sahar and see it by his eyes if you want my opinion persian usually cannot understand differences between turks and turkmens here i wish i could upload some photo from my pc but idk how to use the panel ty to informing me with out your alert i wouldn't know about all this it's change my opinion about kurdish people i thought we were friends since in iran we both are sunni we are in the same side btw i have better time in turkish Thread they treat me well than my country men i dont speak here if you have question about turkmens ask me in turkish Thread



well ... obviously you never cared about Iran in first place .... so no big loss ... bye bye


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> i think a lot to speak here or not im right now feel very bad honestly im upset i didn't expect this i wish that guy 1 day come to turkmen sahar and see it by his eyes if you want my opinion persian usually cannot understand differences between turks and turkmens here i wish i could upload some photo from my pc but idk how to use the panel ty to informing me with out your alert i wouldn't know about all this it's change my opinion about kurdish people i thought we were friends since in iran we both are sunni we are in the same side btw i have better time in turkish Thread they treat me well than my country men i dont speak here if you have question about turkmens ask me in turkish Thread


I fully understand what you feel brother. That's why I do not post in Iran section like before unless there is something against azeris and those douche are crossing the red line. Hoenestly, I prefer to post in Turkish, Europe, Americas, and technology sections than here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

ShiaPahlavan said:


> well ... obviously you never cared about Iran in first place .... so no big loss ... bye bye


you dont know whom your talking to you wouldn't say this if you know me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

@rmi5.... chera soale man ro javab nadadi ? !!



ghara ghan said:


> you dont know whom your talking to you wouldn't say this if you know me



Where is your Iran flag if you cared?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> you dont know whom your talking to you wouldn't say this if you know me


do not care about this suicide troll. he is a famous pan-fars ex-troll. his account would be banned if mods find out that he is @Falon. ignore him brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

rmi5 said:


> do not care about this suicide troll. he is a famous pan-fars ex-troll. his account would be banned if mods find out that he is Falon. ignore him brother


 Ehh ? hala intoriye ? hehehe.. jam kon kase koozato.

also was mosaddegh a pan turk? in what life? i dont know why you have his pic. just come out and admit you are pan turk. no need to be sneaky about it.


----------



## Nomad16

ShiaPahlavan said:


> @rmi5.... chera soale man ro javab nadadi ? !!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your Iran flag if you cared?


 just know this im from a family which served iran in kermanshah during iran-iraq war and fight in mersad your name is telling me a lot about your opinion about me lets not talk it's better for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

ghara ghan said:


> just know this im from a family which served iran in kermanshah during iran-iraq war and fight in mersad your name is telling me a lot about your opinion about me lets not talk it's better for us



So if your family fought for Iran during operation Mersad against MKO then why are you not proudly carrying a Iranian flag ? behem begoo dardet chiye, shayad darket konam.
My name... is just a username on a forum, so leave that issue and answer me honestly.


----------



## Abii

SinaG said:


> I have to buy a BBQ now that I live on my own. I am so lazy to cook that I just go hungry a lot of the time.
> 
> What do you recommend gas or charcoal?


First thing I bought when I moved out was a TV (was sitting on a box for a month b/c I was too lazy to buy a stand), then a chair and then a BBQ lool

It's a life saver. In the summer I never once used the stove. I was using the BBQ every day. Even in the winter I've been using it. 

Get a gas. Charcoal is great, but you have to be a retired pensioner. Getting that damn thing started and keeping it going is a full time job. It defeats the purpose. Just go out and buy a half descent BBQ, nothing fancy and a big 8 kg propane. The propane is like 50 something dollars and it's prefilled. I haven't run out since I bought mine last summer. 

btw, just grilled some chicken and made zereshk polo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG

You guys shouldn't take internet forums to be based on reality. Forums attract extreme peoples of all kinds.


Abii said:


> First thing I bought when I moved out was a TV (was sitting on a box for a month b/c I was too lazy to buy a stand), then a chair and then a BBQ lool
> 
> It's a life saver. In the summer I never once used the stove. I was using the BBQ every day. Even in the winter I've been using it.
> 
> Get a gas. Charcoal is great, but you have to be a retired pensioner. Getting that damn thing started and keeping it going is a full time job. It defeats the purpose. Just go out and buy a half descent BBQ, nothing fancy and a big 8 kg propane. The propane is like 50 something dollars and it's prefilled. I haven't run out since I bought mine last summer.
> 
> btw, just grilled some chicken and made zereshk polo.



Looks nice dude. Did your mom teach you to cook?


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I think, @Abii uses the electrical version, the same as me. gas is too dangerous to work with, and coal is not suitable for home at all, since you would need to only use it outside. But, I am not sure, since I guess, he said that he does BBQ outside.


No I use a propane BBQ. 

Don't like grilling anything on those electric ones, it's just not the same. Plus you have to clean it every time. It's a pain. On a proper BBQ you just turn it on max for 10 mins and everything just evaporates lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> No I use a propane BBQ.
> Don't like grilling anything on those electric ones, it's just not the same. Plus you have to clean it every time. It's a pain. On a proper BBQ you just turn it on max for 10 mins and everything just evaporates lol



 fekr konam enghadr tamiz nemikoni ke khodesh khoshk beshe biyofteh?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

SinaG said:


> You guys shouldn't take internet forums to be based on reality. Forums attract extreme peoples of all kinds.
> 
> *
> Looks nice dude. Did your mom teach you to cook?*


no, hunger and losing interest in fast food. 

When I moved out I didn't have rice for like 2-3 months and was losing my shit. I found an Afghan store and bought some Basmati and went to work. This isn't cooking btw. I just throw 3 cups of rice in the rice cooker (it's an Iranian one so it makes Tah Dig lol), some olive oil and salt and let it do its thing. The zereshk is easy too. Just throw a shit ton in the pan, put some olive oil or margarine and also some sugar, and heat it up on medium for a minute or two and you have zereshk (any longer than that or if you have it on high heat and you'll burn the zereshk almost instantly). 

I can cook a lot of khoreshts as well. 

My specialty is abgoosht though. 2 cans of pre-cooked "hobobat," one package of stew meat, 2 potatoes and 1-2 hours worth of simmering on medium heat and you have abgoosht.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

@rmi5 koon nashoor, bejaye in cherto perta biya javabe mano bede. Deh nadari javab dige, agar midashti ke midadi.
Khak bar oon saret ke to ham adam shodi.


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> You guys shouldn't take internet forums to be based on reality. Forums attract extreme peoples of all kinds.



@ghara ghan 
He is right. All people are not a$$holes like those trolls. every where has its own share of good and bad people. Although we need to be aware of a$$holes, but, mostly we not needto even consider them, let alone bothering about them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> fekr konam enghadr tamiz nemikoni ke khodesh khoshk beshe biyofteh?!!!


I'm shirazi so I always find the easiest and laziest way possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ShiaPahlavan said:


> @rmi5 koon nashoor, bejaye in cherto perta biya javabe mano bede. Deh nadari javab dige, agar midashti ke midadi.
> Khak bar oon saret ke to ham adam shodi.


In heyvoon az kodom soorakhi dar oomad lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan
> He is right. All people are not a$$holes like those trolls. every where has its own share of good and bad people. Although we need to be aware of a$$holes, but, mostly we not needto even consider them, let alone bothering about them


Just be a man and reveal your disgustin face. You are not worthy to have Mossadegh as your avatar.
Jam kon bassatet ro vagarna shataket mikonam mardak.



Abii said:


> In heyvoon az kodom soorakhi dar oomad lol



Heyvoon nanate koonkesh. Bebinam, mage to hamoon olaghi naboodi ke be dastavard haye Irani mikhandidi va maskhare mikardi haaaa ? 

Boro BBQ ro bekon koon nashoor, boro kenar bezar baad biad


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> In heyvoon az kodom soorakhi dar oomad lol


Ehetemaalan az hamoun souraakhi ke baghiye shoun oumadan biroun. har rouz n ta account e jadid ijaad mikonan. va troll mikonan va ban mishan. vaghean ta'til hastan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

ShiaPahlavan said:


> Just be a man and reveal your disgustin face. You are not worthy to have Mossadegh as your avatar.
> Jam kon bassatet ro vagarna shataket mikonam mardak.
> 
> 
> 
> *Heyvoon nanate koonkesh. Bebinam, mage to hamoon olaghi naboodi ke be dastavard haye Irani mikhandidi va maskhare mikardi haaaa ?
> 
> Boro BBQ ro bekon koon nashoor, boro kenar bezar baad biad *


That awkward moment when my BBQ is more technologically advanced than "dastavardhaye Irani."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

ShiaPahlavan said:


> So if your family fought for Iran during operation Mersad against MKO then why are you not proudly carrying a Iranian flag ? behem begoo dardet chiye, shayad darket konam.
> My name... is just a username on a forum, so leave that issue and answer me honestly.


to iran bayad aryayi bashi va shie age yeki az in ha roo dashte bashi nesfe ghabulet mikonan age hich kodoomeshun roo nadashte bashi kollan ghabulet nemikonan az oonja ke ma har 2 roo nadarim kollan bigane hastim yani az har 2 taraf mikhorim age baluch ha sunni ham bashan hade aghal irani hesab mishan dar morede chiz haye dige man harf nemizanam behtare chiz haye dige matrah nashe vali ensafan tahala shode to google benevisi turkmen yechiz khub darmorde ma bege ?? faghad mikhan turkman ha roo ye ghom ebteday va pain neshun bedan ya ye alame doroogh darmorede ma migan ke hich koodoom ham manba nadare forsate jabab dadan ham nadarim ya aslan miduni ma tu turkemani س ز ع nadarim ? va nemitunim in ha roo talafoz konim miduni to kelas avval cheghad bad bakhti mikeshim ? bad miyam yeja darmorede zabane madarim mikhunam coment ha roo nega mikonam bikhiyale hamechiz mishim nemunash to haminja in korde neshaste chartopet be ma mige

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

ghara ghan said:


> i think a lot to speak here or not im right now feel very bad honestly im upset i didn't expect this i wish that guy 1 day come to turkmen sahar and see it by his eyes if you want my opinion persian usually cannot understand differences between turks and turkmens here i wish i could upload some photo from my pc but idk how to use the panel ty to informing me with out your alert i wouldn't know about all this it's change my opinion about kurdish people i thought we were friends since in iran we both are sunni we are in the same side btw i have better time in turkish Thread they treat me well than my country men i dont speak here if you have question about turkmens ask me in turkish Thread



What did I say about Turkmen it made you upset?


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

rmi5 said:


> Ehetemaalan az hamoun souraakhi ke baghiye shoun oumadan biroun. har rouz n ta account e jadid ijaad mikonan. va troll mikonan va ban mishan. vaghean ta'til hastan.


 
Ver nazan mashti, khodet ro az in bishtar zaye tar nakon. To yek pa torki va bass. kase koozat ro jam kon boro torkiye, boro yalla... heerrriiiiiii


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> to iran bayad aryayi bashi va shie age yeki az in ha roo dashte bashi nesfe ghabulet mikonan age hich kodoomeshun roo nadashte bashi kollan ghabulet nemikonan az oonja ke ma har 2 roo nadarim kollan bigane hastim yani az har 2 taraf mikhorim age baluch ha sunni ham bashan hade aghal irani hesab mishan dar morede chiz haye dige man harf nemizanam behtare chiz haye dige matrah nashe vali ensafan tahala shode to google benevisi turkmen yechiz khub darmorde ma bege ?? faghad mikhan turkman ha roo ye ghom ebteday va pain neshun bedan ya ye alame doroogh darmorede ma migan ke hich koodoom ham manba nadare forsate jabab dadan ham nadarim ya aslan miduni ma tu turkemani س ز ع nadarim ? va nemitunim in ha roo talafoz konim miduni to kelas avval cheghad bad bakhti mikeshim ? bad miyam yeja darmorede zabane madarim mikhunam coment ha roo nega mikonam bikhiyale hamechiz mishim nemunash to haminja in korde neshaste chartopet be ma mige



Iran systemesh hamine dige. baayad, yek aakhound e bachche aakhound e seyyed e mosalmoun e shia e fars zabaan e qomi ya isfahani va mard bashi, va gar na, mishi citizen e darajeh 2.
inke che ghadr aghl va tahsilaat va danesh va sho'our va tavaanaayi va akhlaagh daari ham mohem nist.



ShiaPahlavan said:


> Ver nazan mashti, khodet ro az in bishtar zaye tar nakon.* To yek pa torki va bass. *


I am proud to be a turk. Any problem?


> kase koozat ro jam kon boro torkiye, boro yalla... heerrriiiiiii


First, I live in US. Second, not your business to talk about me. Third, once, if you encountered me in person , and dared to insult me or my people, you would see how I will put your balls in your mouth. Fourth, we all love Turkiye and vice versa. Anyway, we have our own land and would not let anyone, like you, to decide about it. Fifth, shoo, you have chosen a wrong person and thread to troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

ghara ghan said:


> to iran bayad aryayi bashi va shie age yeki az in ha roo dashte bashi nesfe ghabulet mikonan age hich kodoomeshun roo nadashte bashi kollan ghabulet nemikonan az oonja ke ma har 2 roo nadarim kollan bigane hastim yani az har 2 taraf mikhorim age baluch ha sunni ham bashan hade aghal irani hesab mishan dar morede chiz haye dige man harf nemizanam behtare chiz haye dige matrah nashe vali ensafan tahala shode to google benevisi turkmen yechiz khub darmorde ma bege ?? faghad mikhan turkman ha roo ye ghom ebteday va pain neshun bedan ya ye alame doroogh darmorede ma migan ke hich koodoom ham manba nadare forsate jabab dadan ham nadarim ya aslan miduni ma tu turkemani س ز ع nadarim ? va nemitunim in ha roo talafoz konim miduni to kelas avval cheghad bad bakhti mikeshim ? bad miyam yeja darmorede zabane madarim mikhunam coment ha roo nega mikonam bikhiyale hamechiz mishim nemunash to haminja in korde neshaste chartopet be ma mige



bashar ! fars ha khodeshoon dar dakhele iran beheshoon bad raftari mishe. Molla ha chandin sale naghshe rikhtan ke asare bastani iran ro be ga bedan makhsoosan takhte jamshid ro va to miyay migi ke dar iran bayad aryai bashe ke ghaboolet konan ? loooool !!!

Harfat aslan ghabele pasand nist chonke hamash yek mosht sher o ver bish nist !! Etefaghan dar Iran agar shiye arab bashi bishtar tahvilet migiran ta ya yek farse irani.


----------



## Surenas

I would love to meet some people in real life, I must say.


----------



## ShiaPahlavan

rmi5 said:


> I am proud to be a turk. Any problem?


Are moshkel injast...

To khodet ro yek Torke Irani midooni, na yek Iraniye Tork.


rmi5 said:


> First, I live in US. Second, not your business to talk about me. Third, once, if you encountered me in person , and dared to insult me or my people, you would see how I will put your balls in your mouth.




Ookh, ookhhhh, narahat nasho koon nashoor, aslan behet nemiyad. Hehehe, veraji nakon hajiiiiiii, hosele nadarama. Oon soorakhe kooneto jer midam ta oon dahane sahab mordat.



rmi5 said:


> Fourth, we all love Turkiye and vice versa.


Mibini koonkesh? man yek iraniyam, va aslan torkiye baram hich manayi nadare va aslan hich hessi baraye oon keshvar nadaram. Midooni chera ? chonke vatanam Irane, ghalbam faghat vase Iran mizane. Are koonkesh, baraye hamoon migam yek koonkesh madar ghahbe vatanforoush hasti.



rmi5 said:


> Anyway, we have our own land and would not let anyone, like you, to decide about it. Fifth, shoo, you have chosen a wrong person and thread to troll.



Zer nazan fazle moush. Azarbaijan jozvi az khake Iranzamin e... va man be onvane yek irani in hagh ro daram darborash ezhar nazar konam.

chosen a wrong person to troll ? gett the **** out of here dude, i eat you for breakfast. boro kenar bezar baad biad koon nashoor.



Surenas said:


> I would love to meet some people in real life, I must say.


Herinner je me nog ?


----------



## Surenas

ShiaPahlavan said:


> Herinner je me nog ?



Ik heb de discussie niet echt gevolgd, dus op deze vraag moet ik nee beantwoorden. Dit is niet je eerste account?


----------



## Nomad16

ShiaPahlavan said:


> bashar ! fars ha khodeshoon dar dakhele iran beheshoon bad raftari mishe. Molla ha chandin sale naghshe rikhtan ke asare bastani iran ro be ga bedan makhsoosan takhte jamshid ro va to miyay migi ke dar iran bayad aryai bashe ke ghaboolet konan ? loooool !!!
> 
> Harfat aslan ghabele pasand nist chonke hamash yek mosht sher o ver bish nist !! Etefaghan dar Iran agar shiye arab bashi bishtar tahvilet migiran ta ya yek farse irani.


man manzuram faghad hokumat nist mand darmorde jenah haye dige va mardom iran sobat mikonam asle kari mardome na hokumat



SinaG said:


> You guys shouldn't take internet forums to be based on reality. Forums attract extreme peoples of all kinds.


 it's not just internet im talking about real life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Hi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

iranigirl2 said:


> Hi



Hey .

Look who's here .


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad 
Where are you buddy? Long time No see. 
I wanted to send private message, but they are not working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> Where are you buddy? Long time No see.
> I wanted to send private message, but they are not working.


whats up?
i was busy (and still going on) because of university a$$holes.
i think the pm system is gone for good.
@Surenas do you like my avatar?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

wow mullah hassani looks badass hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Irajgholi said:


> wow mullah hassani looks badass hahaha


a real national Hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> whats up?
> i was busy (and still going on) because of university a$$holes.
> i think the pm system is gone for good.
> @Surenas do you like my avatar?


The best Avatar ever  
He is the only mullah that I respect somehow. Almost all Azerbaijanis, like this man somehow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> The best Avatar ever
> He is the only mullah that I respect somehow. Almost all Azerbaijanis, like this man somehow.



lets call him using his real name: *General* Hassani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> lets call him using his real name: *General* hassani.



He really deserves this name. 
BTW, I don't know whether you knew it or not, but I have seen him once in person, when I was a child. I felt both feared and respect for this man. I think his gun(s) are always with him. 
BTW, he is the only mullah who resigned himself.
He is the only mullah who does farming instead of bloodsucking people's money and properties.
A wide majority of Azeris, from religious persons to even some panturks, like this guy, for saving Azerbaijan from terrorists, and ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

by the way, i forgot to answer @haman10 u are aware of the fact that if it wasnt because of usa and uk interference soviets would have created جمهوری مهاباد - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

so i wouldnt say: "sage russha be americaeeha sharaf dare" darzemn behet yek chizi ham begam national interest keshvarha vaghti baham align bashe baham hamkari mikonand. az nazare geopolitic national interest ma ba usa hadegahle hadeghal aligne vali na ba approachi ke tavasot tasmim girane nezam gerefte shode. balke ba national intereste asli iran ke mabna bar pishraft eghtesadi, elmi va gheyre ast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad
Do you have a high quality link for the general's photo? This one, your avatar, looks very goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> He really deserves this name.
> BTW, I don't know whether you knew it or not, but I have seen him once in person, when I was a child. I felt both feared and respect for this man. I think his gun(s) are always with him.
> BTW, he is the only mullah who resigned himself.
> He is the only mullah who does farming instead of bloodsucking people's money and properties.
> A wide majority of Azeris, from religious persons to even some panturks, like this guy, for saving Azerbaijan from terrorists, and ...


yes always. 
a friend told me when *they* killed Sepahboud Gharani he was the one who took his revenge. and guess where he was in the revenge force. behind machine gun over a tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

ok guys thanks i really enjoyed talking to u guys, need to go to sleep its almost 11:30PM bbai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> ok guys thanks i really enjoyed talking to u guys, need to go to sleep its almost 11:30PM bbai


before going to sleep:












@Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> Do you have a high quality link for the general's photo? This one, your avatar, looks very goods.











rmi5 said:


> before going to sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ostad


nice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> View attachment 16276


Thank you buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Thank you buddy.


any time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> yes always.
> a friend told me when *they* killed Sepahboud Gharani he was the one who took his revenge. and guess where he was in the revenge force. behind machine gun over a tank.



Yes, I have heard that he has literally fought *alone* with Iraqis for more than 1-2 hours, when his friends got martyred in a fight.
RIP to them, and bravo to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Yes, I have heard that he has literally fought *alone* with Iraqis for more than 1-2 hours, when his friends got martyred in a fight.
> RIP to them, and bravo to him.


ye bar to mosahebeye rasmi goft age midunestam baad az enghelab rohaniyone darbari sare kar miyan aslan enghelab nemikardam.
when he was 14, he had a gun for defending his family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ye bar to mosahebeye rasmi goft age midunestam baad az enghelab rohaniyone darbari sare kar miyan aslan enghelab nemikardam.
> when he was 14, he had a gun for defending his family.



Baraaye man ajibeh ke che tor rafteh dars e aakhoundi khoundeh? aslan baa rouhiyash saazegaar nist. midounam ke fogh-al'aaddeh mazhabi hast,... vali aakhound ha ma'moulan yek rouhiyeh ye dige i daarand. midouni ke manzouram chi hast, ma'moulan ye jour cholman va donbaal e poul va mozakhraf gouyi va sigheh kardan va paacheh khaari va bi orzeh va bi faayedeh hastand, vali general, daghighan bar aks hast. in kheyli baraam jaalebeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Baraaye man ajibeh ke che tor rafteh dars e aakhoundi khoundeh? aslan baa rouhiyash saazegaar nist. midounam ke fogh-al'aaddeh mazhabi hast,... vali aakhound ha ma'moulan yek rouhiyeh ye dige i daarand. midouni ke manzouram chi hast, ma'moulan ye jour cholman va donbaal e poul va mozakhraf gouyi va sigheh kardan va paacheh khaari va bi orzeh va bi faayedeh hastand, vali general, daghighan bar aks hast. in kheyli baraam jaalebeh.


midunam manzouret chie. vali aksare rouhani hayi ke ma bahashun barkhord darim ye jorayi aalode hastan.ama rouhani khob ham ziad darim, fagat to cheshm nistan. hasani khodesh az hich koja hogog nemigire.daramadesh fagat az keshavar ziye.
by the way miduni vagiti raft molagate emam aslahash ro tahvil nad va ba aslahe raft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> midunam manzouret chie. vali aksare rouhani hayi ke ma bahashun barkhord darim ye jorayi aalode hastan.ama rouhani khob ham ziad darim, fagat to cheshm nistan. hasani khodesh az hich koja hogog nemigire.daramadesh fagat az keshavar ziye.
> by the way miduni vagiti raft molagate emam aslahash ro tahvil nad va ba aslahe raft.



Na baba, aksariyat e motlagheshoun hamin tor hastand, makhsousan ba'd az enghelaabi hashoun ke hame az dam haminan. in enghelaab, be khod e hozeh bozorg tarin gand ra zad. vaallaa aakhound ham, aakhound haye zamaan e shah. in mojoudaat ra man kheyli khoub mishnaasam aziz. 
Are, shenidam. migoftan nemisheh ba aslaheh beri, aakharesh khod e khomeini mige, hasani iraad nadaare ke ba aslaheh ham pish e man biyaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Na baba, aksariyat e motlagheshoun hamin tor hastand, makhsousan ba'd az enghelaabi hashoun ke hame az dam haminan. in enghelaab, be khod e hozeh bozorg tarin gand ra zad. vaallaa aakhound ham, aakhound haye zamaan e shah. in mojoudaat ra man kheyli khoub mishnaasam aziz.
> Are, shenidam. migoftan nemisheh ba aslaheh beri, aakharesh khod e khomeini mige, hasani iraad nadaare ke ba aslaheh ham pish e man biyaad.


manam gablan hamino migftam. vali to zelzeleh Azarbaijan 3 ta talabeh ro didam ke dashtan Siman az mashin khali mikardan.kheyli tajoub kardam. man ta shab ke onja boudam khodaish ta akharesh kar kardan.ma ke raftim ona hanouz onja boudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> manam gablan hamino migftam. vali to zelzeleh Azarbaijan 3 ta talabeh ro didam ke dashtan Siman az mashin khali mikardan.kheyli tajoub kardam. man ta shab ke onja boudam khodaish ta akharesh kar kardan.am ke raftim ona onja boudan.



aziz jan, shoma dars aamaar ra pass kardi dige? ta 10 sigma, aakhound ha touye ye normal distribution, hamounan ke behet goftam, vali belakhare 4 ta aadam ham motefaavet peyda mishan dige. doroste aziz?
albatte ounhaa ham hanouz taazeh talabeh boudan va hanouz noun e aakhoundi nakhordan va ensaaniyat hanouz toushoun namordeh boudeh. hamounaa, 4 saal dige yek seri monster mishan.
Anyway, shoma point i ke gofti baraaye special case sahih hast, vali vaghean yeki mesle general ra nemisheh ba in ha moghaayese kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> aziz jan, shoma dars aamaar ra pass kardi dige? ta 10 sigma, aakhound ha touye ye normal distribution, hamounan ke behet goftam, vali belakhare 4 ta aadam ham motefaavet peyda mishan dige. doroste aziz?
> albatte ounhaa ham hanouz taazeh talabeh boudan va hanouz noun e aakhoundi nakhordan va ensaaniyat hanouz toushoun namordeh boudeh. hamounaa, 4 saal dige yek seri monster mishan.
> Anyway, shoma point i ke gofti baraaye special case sahih hast, vali vaghean yeki mesle general ra nemisheh ba in ha moghaayese kard.


harfe manam hamine avlash niyat ona pake vali yee ede bekhatere manafashoun ona ro masmoum mikonan.ama onayi ke alode nemishan majobour mishan ye goshe to ye shahr barakhdeshoun peyda konan.albate age khale lebas nakonaneshoun
ye ganoun koli vojod dare rouhani ke az doulat pol begire be ehtemale 90% alode mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad
I need to go to sleep, buddy.
It was very nice to talk with you after this long time 
BTW, we have a new turkmen brother here, @ghara ghan . some racist trolls have bothered him in the first days of him joining to the forum. please let him know that the situation is not too bad here. havaash ra daashteh baash. aadam e khoubiyeh 
@ghara ghan , I let mods know that @-ShiaPahlavan was a multi account troll and they permanently banned him. He won't be able to make trouble and troll again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> I need to go to sleep, buddy.
> It was very nice to talk with you after this long time
> BTW, we have a new turkmen brother here, @ghara ghan . some racist trolls have bothered him in the first days of him joining to the forum. please let him know that the situation is not too bad here. havaash ra daashteh baash. aadam e khoubiyeh
> @ghara ghan , I let mods know that @-ShiaPahlavan was a multi account troll and they permanently banned him. He won't be able to make trouble and troll again


 

@ghara ghan welcome bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Only idiots would adore mullah Hassani. That barbaric fool let his own son be killed by the regime. Thanks for bringing him up. When I think of Azeris, I think of Khamenei, Hassani en Khalkhali. Pathetic donkeys.



> In the early years after the Revolution, Hassani reported on the hiding location of his own son, who was a member of [the opposition group] Fadayian Khalgh, to the Islamic Revolution committee members. Hassani’s son was arrested then executed.


*
Iranian clerical fanatic says unveiled women should die*

A top Muslim cleric in Iran, Hojatolislam Gholam Reza Hassani said on Wednesday that women in the country who do not wear the hijab should be killed.

"Women who do not respect the hijab and their husbands deserve to die," said Hassani, who leads Friday prayers in the city of Urumieh, in Iranian Azerbaijan. "I do not understand how these women who do not respect the hijab, 28 years after the birth of the Islamic Republic, are still alive," he said.

"These women and their husbands and their fathers must die," said Hassani, who is the representative of the Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei in eastern Azerbaijan. 

----

I'll spit on your ignorant people.


----------



## Surenas

*IRAN HARD-LINERS SAY ROUHANI HALTED MISSILE DRILL*

Tehran, Iran (AP) -- Hard-line Iranian lawmakers are accusing President Hassan Rouhani of halting a scheduled missile exercise, the state news agency said Sunday.

IRNA reported that 24 members of parliament said in a statement that the Supreme National Security Council, headed by the president, stopped the annual test and did not approve its budget.

In a separate letter, the lawmakers accused Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif of preventing foreign experts to assist Iran with its missile technology, the semi-official Mehr news agency reported. It did not elaborate.

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> In a separate letter, the lawmakers accused Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif of preventing *foreign experts* to assist Iran with its missile technology, the semi-official Mehr news agency reported. It did not elaborate.



Do you think they refer to North-Korea or Russia?


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> Only idiots would adore mullah Hassani. That barbaric fool let his own son be killed by the regime. Thanks for bringing him up. When I think of Azeris, I think of Khamenei, Hassani en Khalkhali. Pathetic donkeys.



yani bayad mizashtan joadei talaban har ghalati mikhastan bekonan? man kari be aghayde shakshishon nadaram, vali vagheiat ine ke bedoon in afrade khuzestan ro khalgh arab mikhord, va kurdistan ro communistha. ma akhar sar nafahmidim to che vari hasti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

nakone sedaye america ham pan-Turke? khodet gosh bede va ghezavat kon, in yaroo gosfand toye erbil dare mazloom namaei mikone vali mojriye khob patasho mireze roye ab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> Only idiots would adore mullah Hassani. That barbaric fool let his own son be killed by the regime. Thanks for bringing him up. When I think of Azeris, I think of Khamenei, Hassani en Khalkhali. Pathetic donkeys.
> 
> 
> *Iranian clerical fanatic says unveiled women should die*
> 
> A top Muslim cleric in Iran, Hojatolislam Gholam Reza Hassani said on Wednesday that women in the country who do not wear the hijab should be killed.
> 
> "Women who do not respect the hijab and their husbands deserve to die," said Hassani, who leads Friday prayers in the city of Urumieh, in Iranian Azerbaijan. "I do not understand how these women who do not respect the hijab, 28 years after the birth of the Islamic Republic, are still alive," he said.
> 
> "These women and their husbands and their fathers must die," said Hassani, who is the representative of the Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei in eastern Azerbaijan.
> 
> ----
> 
> I'll spit on your ignorant people.


every body has an opinion we should respect that.
sb ... is burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> @rmi5 onu görmezden


OK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> He can't even understand Turkic, what the hell are you talking about?



i requested him not to continue this argument. please dont start a new one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

rmi5 said:


> Probably, because you have a super high IQ.
> 
> Are you still burning inside?
> The bottom line is, Turks have always ruled kurdish bedouins from centuries ago. One of the latest examples is Mullah Hassani (aka General Hassani), now, get lost for the last time, and tell your kurdish brother to clean turks toilet better in Turkiye.
> I am not interested in wasting my time with you.
> 
> 
> Agree.
> Guys, lets ignore trolls and change the subject.


well mate this is what happens when people bring fights to a chit chat thread/start being *TOO *personal.
have seen it first hand.
this is a DEFENCE/DEFENSE  forum,so yes other than the few experts most of the members here are the guys/girls who are a bit more patriotic than the normal citizen and then there are of course trolls too.
so cant really say if bringing fights to such threads can be completely avoided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> You are a fool. Go watch the previous page to see where the discussion started.



so u r now attacking me as well, its fine, im not going to respond to your insults, im not even going to report you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> so u r now attacking me as well, its fine, im not going to respond to your insults, im not even going to report you.



Oh, so it was me that tagged Ostad and boasted about my mullah Hassani avatar?


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> Oh, so it was me that tagged Ostad and boasted about my mullah Hassani avatar?



does that justify this kind of reaction, srsly? let say someone made you upset in a way, so you have to go around and insult everyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> does that justify this kind of reaction, srsly? let say someone made you upset in a way, so you have to go around and insult everyone?



If they can't stand the heat, they should get out of the kitchen.

It wasn't me that started this all:

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 560


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> If they can't stand the heat, they should get out of the kitchen.
> 
> It wasn't me that started this all:
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 560



yes i have seen it, but then u insulted everyone, and i dont understand u, u said that u r supporting iran. then why do u hate hassani? because he is a Turk? or what? please let us know. because if u had listened to that interview u would know that komle was doing some sort of hit and run op, and also u would know why such incident took place.

i thought komle is an enemy to you, isnt it?


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> If they can't stand the heat, they should get out of the kitchen.
> 
> It wasn't me that started this all:
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 560



@Ostad 's response was appropriate, and a natural response to some kurds(you and your brother haman10) trolling against us these days. After all, he has the right to choose any avatar that he likes.
@Irajgholi , dude, I know this guy very well. just ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> yes i have seen it, but then u insulted everyone, and i dont understand u, u said that u r supporting iran. then why do u hate hassani? because he is a Turk? or what? please let us know. because if u had listened to that interview u would know that komle was doing some sort of hit and run op, and also u would know why such incident took place.
> 
> i thought komle is an enemy to you, isnt it?



Hassani killed his own son. Nothing justifies that. Let alone his ignorant calls for unveiled women to be killed. Anyone who put such guy as a avatar is an idiot in my book. But that isn't why they did that. He took that avatar and called me just to troll. 

My answers were justified.


----------



## Irajgholi

if these argument r to create divide then continue what u r doing, else if its really about ur personal problem with a particular member ur actions r wrong, srsly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> if these argument r to create divide then continue what u r doing, else if its really about ur personal problem with a particular member ur actions r wrong, srsly.



Don't play stupid with me.


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> Hassani killed his own son. Nothing justifies that. Let alone his ignorant calls for unveiled women to be killed. Anyone who put such guy as a avatar is an idiot in my book. But that isn't why they did that. He took that avatar and called me just to troll.
> 
> My answers were justified.



i said earlier i dont agree with every single thing he did, but the things he did whether right or wrong in your or my eyes r considered self-sacrifice. but please be fair minded since the day i joined here until now u r showing extreme sensitivity to anything Turk, do u think its normal? do u think that other members wont get upset? everyone doesnt have my self-restraint, of course they will get offended and respond u in a way u might also find offensive.

when u r saying Turks are mongoloid steppe (btw many r proud) ppl dont u think some might find it offensive?

anyway, i tried to reason with u, im going bye everyone @rmi5 bye bro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

*NO EXIT*

They smell your mouth
to find out if you might have spoken
words of love to anyone.
They sniff at your heart.

_Such a strange time it is, my dearest..._

And they punish kissing
at crossroads
by flogging.

We must hide our love in dark wardrobes.


In this twisted impasse, in the bitter chill
they keep their fires alive
by burning our songs and poems.
Do not risk your life by thinking!

_Such a strange time it is, my dearest..._

They knock on your door at midnight,
to smash your lamp.

We must hide our lights in dark wardrobes.


Look! butchers haunt the thoroughfares
with their bloodstained knives and cleavers.

_Such a strange time it is, my dearest..._

They cut off the smiles from lips,
they cut out the songs from throats.

We must hide our feelings in dark wardrobes.


They barbecue nightingale-tongues
on fires of jasmines and lilacs.

_Such a strange time it is, my dearest..._

Drunk with his victory,
gluttonous evil has gate-crashed
our funeral feast.

We must hide the word in dark wardrobes.


*by Ahmad Shaamlou* , iranian poet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iranigirl2

Iranian section has the highest number of trolls!

Most of these trolls are not even Iranian. Just because they speak Persian doesn't mean they are Iranian. Trust me I've meet non-Iranians in my life that spoke better Persian than any Iranian I know.

I just wanted to point that out for other members. They usually start out as normal participating members, and then eventually write really racist and weird things to make Iranian members look bad.


Best option is to report them. Don't engage them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

iranigirl2 said:


> Iranian section has the highest number of trolls!
> 
> Most of these trolls are not even Iranian. Just because they speak Persian doesn't mean they are Iranian.



really? like who? Tigress?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> Hassani killed his own son. Nothing justifies that. Let alone his ignorant calls for unveiled women to be killed. Anyone who put such guy as a avatar is an idiot in my book. But that isn't why they did that. He took that avatar and called me just to troll.
> 
> My answers were justified.


the guy who insults 1/3 of Iran is an idiot.i am an Azari and Irani, you have problem with each one of these two then i have problem with you.
peace

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> @ghara ghan welcome bro.


 hi ostad ty for welcoming me here it's very nice to have you here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> hi ostad ty for welcoming me here it's very nice to have you here



hi bro , welcome aboard mate ! 

do u know farsi mate ?



iranigirl2 said:


> New
> Iranian section has the highest number of trolls!


well said sis 




Ostad said:


> the guy who insults 1/3 of Iran is an idiot.i am an Azari and Irani, you have problem with each one of these two then i have problem with you.
> peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> hi bro , welcome aboard mate !
> 
> do u know farsi mate ?
> 
> 
> well said sis


well i assume all the iranians know farsi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> well i assume all the iranians know farsi



پس خوش امدید !

شما ایرانی هستین یا ترکمن بلاخره ؟


----------



## Nomad16

یعنی ترکمن ها ایرانی نیستن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irajgholi

ghara ghan said:


> hi ostad ty for welcoming me here it's very nice to have you here



Welcome brother  please visit this section more often

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> یعنی ترکمن ها ایرانی نیستن


نه ما چاکر ترکمن ها هم هستیم !

ترکمن ها هر چی بخوان همونن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

ghara ghan said:


> یعنی ترکمن ها ایرانی نیستن



shoma sarvari azize del 

lol in forum fekr konam akhar baaes fired shodane man beshe lol! lamasab etiad avare bayad bekesham az inja biroon yek toori !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> lol in forum fekr konam akhar baaes fired shodane man beshe lol! lamasab etiad avare bayad bekesham az inja biroon yek toori !



avalash injooriye 

yani hamashoon (forum ha) injoorian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

haman10 said:


> avalash injooriye
> 
> yani hamashoon (forum ha) injoorian



exactly !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

agha hala ke jamemun jame man ye khatere migam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> agha hala ke jamemun jame man ye khatere migam


21 daghighe gozasht ama nagofti


----------



## Nomad16

یکی از پسر عمو ها یه من تو کرمانشاه تخریبچی بود پایگاشون محاصر میشه گوشت رو جیره بندی میکنن اما این فرمانده شکمو بوده سهم سرباز ها رو خودش میخورده اقا پسر عموم با بچه ها گروه خودشون قرار میزارن شبا برن گوشت بدزدن ببرن تحویل بچه های اشپزخونه بدن بپزن هرکس سهم خودش رو بخوره بعدش جیم بشن چند شب اینکار رو میکنن گوشت میخورن این گوشت ها رو هم توی این یخچال های سیارنگه می داشتن اقا یک شب پسر عموم که داشت قللاب میداد رفیقش از داخل یخچال ماشین گوشت بدزده یهو نور چراغ قوه میاد سری به رفیقش میگه بیا بیرون باید فرار کنیم همون لحظه کمربند یارو گیر میکنه به در یخچال هیچی اقا دسته فرار می کنه اون بدبختم اونجا ول میکنن . تا نزدیک صبح بیدار میمونن بعد عذاب وجدان میگیرن با خودشون فکر می کنن نکنه طرف واسیه اینکه قایم بهشه رفته باشه تو یخچال در روبسته باشه نصفه شب 2 باره برمیگردن اونجا در در یخچال رو باز میکنن میبینن شلواره دوستشون هست ولی خودش نیست 2 باره بر میگردن به تختشون فردا صبح که میشه دستور میدن همه صف بکشن یهو فرمانده میاد با صدای بلند میگه سربازان وطن من یک نمونیه از سرباز ممتاز کشور رو به شما میخام معرفی کنم بعد در ماشین فرمانده باز میشه اون رفیقشون بدونه شلوار با لباس زیر میاد جلو وای میسه همه قاه قاه میخندن حتی خود فرمانده هم میخنده بعد خنده ها فرمانده میگه این سرباز نمونه دیشب داشت گوشت می دزدیده چند تا از روفقاش رو هم موقیه فرار دیدم من دیگه بیرون نیارم خودشون بیان بیرون دسته یه پسر عموم اینا اومدن بیرون که هیچ اون کسای که تو اشپزخونه بودن هم شناسایی شدن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> یکی از پسر عمو ها یه من تو کرمانشاه تخریبچی بود پایگاشون محاصر میشه گوشت رو جیره بندی میکنن اما این فرمانده شکمو بوده سهم سرباز ها رو خودش میخورده اقا پسر عموم با بچه ها گروه خودشون قرار میزارن شبا برن گوشت بدزدن ببرن تحویل بچه های اشپزخونه بدن بپزن هرکس سهم خودش رو بخوره بعدش جیم بشن چند شب اینکار رو میکنن گوشت میخورن این گوشت ها رو هم توی این یخچال های سیارنگه می داشتن اقا یک شب پسر عموم که داشت قللاب میداد رفیقش از داخل یخچال ماشین گوشت بدزده یهو نور چراغ قوه میاد سری به رفیقش میگه بیا بیرون باید فرار کنیم همون لحظه کمربند یارو گیر میکنه به در یخچال هیچی اقا دسته فرار می کنه اون بدبختم اونجا ول میکنن . تا نزدیک صبح بیدار میمونن بعد عذاب وجدان میگیرن با خودشون فکر می کنن نکنه طرف واسیه اینکه قایم بهشه رفته باشه تو یخچال در روبسته باشه نصفه شب 2 باره برمیگردن اونجا در در یخچال رو باز میکنن میبینن شلواره دوستشون هست ولی خودش نیست 2 باره بر میگردن به تختشون فردا صبح که میشه دستور میدن همه صف بکشن یهو فرمانده میاد با صدای بلند میگه سربازان وطن من یک نمونیه از سرباز ممتاز کشور رو به شما میخام معرفی کنم بعد در ماشین فرمانده باز میشه اون رفیقشون بدونه شلوار با لباس زیر میاد جلو وای میسه همه قاه قاه میخندن حتی خود فرمانده هم میخنده بعد خنده ها فرمانده میگه این سرباز نمونه دیشب داشت گوشت می دزدیده چند تا از روفقاش رو هم موقیه فرار دیدم من دیگه بیرون نیارم خودشون بیان بیرون دسته یه پسر عموم اینا اومدن بیرون که هیچ اون کسای که تو اشپزخونه بودن هم شناسایی شدن



bande khoda ha tooye oon vaziat tanha tafriheshoon hamin chiza boode 

kudos to your cousin !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> 21 daghighe gozasht ama nagofti


type man yekam yavashe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

baba man in roo goftam ke yekam bekhandim kollan age shad nabashi to jebhe ziyad davum nemiyari zood taslim marg mishi vagar na hamin pesar amoom ye khaterehay dare age beshnavi migi in bashar chejory zende bargashte ! to yek neminash 9 rooz dashtan ba paye piyade aghab neshini mikardan 12 nafari na ab dashtan na ghaza na naghshe na ghotb nama nega mikardan khorshid az koja dar miyad be taraf khorshid miraftan fek kon 9 rooz hichi nakhori az poshtam iraqi ha donbalet bashan


----------



## atatwolf

It is funny every Iranian is Azeri when it suits them so they can use it as a political tool. We all know the truth. Azeri are great people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

atatwolf said:


> It is funny every Iranian is Azeri when it suits them so they can use it as a political tool. We all know the truth. Azeri are great people.


ofc they are


----------



## Abii

atatwolf said:


> It is funny every Iranian is Azeri when it suits them so they can use it as a political tool. We all know the truth. Azeri are great people.


On one hand you claim that there are 30-40 million Turks in Iran, on the other hand you make the above comment. 


Make up your mind.

I understand what you're saying. A lot of people (Haman for example) like to use the good ol' "I'm not racist, my best friend is a black guy" excuse. But at the same you need to make up your mind. Either there are 30-40 million Azeris, at which point one out of every two Iranians would be a turk (not the case in reality) or you need to stop accusing people of lying.


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> A lot of people (Haman for example) like to use the good ol' "I'm not racist, my best friend is a black guy" excuse



thats because i enjoy an IQ of 126, unlike u , dumb ***


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> thats because i enjoy an IQ of 126, unlike u , dumb ***


One would think that a being with such a high IQ would easily master the correct use of punctuation, spelling and grammar, specially when the forum draws red squiggly lines for you, thus eliminating the need to think for yourself!

I know you don't live in an English speaking country, but a self proclaimed genius should be able to master every skill. In one line you made all of the following errors:

1) "thats" should be That's
2) "i" should be I
3) there should be no space before a comma and you forgot your periods. 

But what do I know, you're the genius around here. Do all geniuses lie as much as you do by the way?


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> 1) "thats" should be That's
> 2) "i" should be I
> 3) there should be no space before a comma and you forgot your periods.



do u know thats pathetic ? 

i can add one thing to your list :

4- i didnt use capital letters at the beginning of the sentence 




Abii said:


> But what do I know, you're the genius around here



i am not a genius nor i wanted to imply that , from scale of 115 to 130 is considered smart or high IQ .

my point was that i for sure am smarter than u , thats why i dont comment like u did :

"there should be no space before a comma and you forgot your periods" 

BTW , i dont have a period to forget it , i hope youre the same


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Do all geniuses lie as much as you do by the way?


i never lied , dont care what an mko member thinks of me 

@Serpentine :

mate please take a look at this :

14 Iranian border guards killed by terrorists in Iran-Pak cross border attack | Page 31


----------



## halupridol

*amazing fotos*





Kandovan Village




Masouleh Village




???




Sheikh Lutfullah Mosque




freedom(azadi) square

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

halupridol said:


> *amazing fotos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kandovan Village
> Sheikh Lutfullah Mosque
> 
> freedom(azadi) square



thank u brother 

very beautiful , tnx again


----------



## xenon54 out

halupridol said:


> *amazing fotos*
> 
> Kandovan Village


This pic looks amazing really interesting architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salman_Farsi

دوستان اینجا فحش صهیونیست ها بدیم که کاریمون ندارن، نه؟


----------



## Serpentine

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> دوستان اینجا فحش صهیونیست ها بدیم که کاریمون ندارن، نه؟



خوب آخرش که چی؟ فحش بدید چه نتیجه ای میگیرید؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> خوب آخرش که چی؟ فحش بدید چه نتیجه ای میگیرید؟


Soaal e khoubiyeh. Be jaaye haart va pourt, aadam behtare energish ra jaaye mofid tari sarf kone.
BTW, nazaret raaje' be in gerogaan giri ye akhir chiye? rasman mesle somalia hast oun balouchestaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Soaal e khoubiyeh. Be jaaye haart va pourt, aadam behtare energish ra jaaye mofid tari sarf kone.
> BTW, nazaret raaje' be in gerogaan giri ye akhir chiye? rasman mesle somalia hast oun balouchestaan.



nazdike 500, 600 km marz hast ba tabiate khashen, ensafan kare asuni nist controlesh. joda az inke az tarafe pakistan kutahi shode, vali taghsire niruie nezamie Iran ham hast, kheili rahat mitunan emkanate bishtari dar ekhtiare sarbaz ha gharar bedan va niru haie khobre tar ro befrestan. in chan ta terroriste vahshi ro mishe hamaro tuie ye amaliate hesab shodeie commandioe kosht, vali yekam orze mikhad in kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Serpentine said:


> nazdike 500, 600 km marz hast ba tabiate khashen, ensafan kare asuni nist controlesh. joda az inke az tarafe pakistan kutahi shode, vali taghsire niruie nezamie Iran ham hast, kheili rahat mitunan emkanate bishtari dar ekhtiare sarbaz ha gharar bedan va niru haie khobre tar ro befrestan. in chan ta terroriste vahshi ro mishe hamaro tuie ye amaliate hesab shodeie commandioe kosht, vali yekam orze mikhad in kar.



I have a weird feeling the neglect is on purpose - because no one can really be that ignorant and I find it difficult to believe that they dont care


----------



## Salman_Farsi

منظورم اینه که خلاف قوانین این سایت نیست؟!مدیراش کاریمون ندارن؟


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine 
Shoma haman ro ban kardi?


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> @Serpentine
> Shoma haman ro ban kardi?


Na, yeki az senior mod ha ban karde.



Esfand said:


> I have a weird feeling the neglect is on purpose - because no one can really be that ignorant and I find it difficult to believe that they dont care



I don't think it's on 'purpose' and I don't have a habit to see many things as conspiracy theories. I would call it ignorance to take appropriate measures. And let's not forget the fact that many countries do suffer from cross border attacks, do they suffer on purpose? Controlling a long border is not an easy task. I blame it on their remiss in this incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

در یک حرکت قاطعانه رئیس جمهور منتخب ایران در صفحه مجازی خود اعلام کردند کاربران اینترنتی اقدام به انتشار عکس سربازان ربوده شده با عنوان
#free Iranian soldiers
بکنند . به نظر میرسه اقدام مد نظر امثال من با اقدام مد نظر رئیس جمهور برای ازادی اون سربازان بیچاره زمین تا اسمون متفاوته . فکر میکنند با بیانیه و اشتراک گذاشتن عکس تو فیس بوک میشه سرباز از دست القاعده کشید بیرون..


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine 
Are khob, 900-1000 km marz e ke 4 ta kapar neshin invar va ounvaresh bishtar nist. baraaye hamin ham care nemikonan ke nirouye be dard bekhor ounjaa beferestand. pakestan ham ke faghat ta panjaab hast. baghiye mamlekat, be ghol e Abii, az wild west e 200 saal pish ham bad tare.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Are khob, 900-1000 km marz e ke 4 ta kapar neshin invar va ounvaresh bishtar nist. baraaye hamin ham care nemikonan ke nirouye be dard bekhor ounjaa beferestand. pakestan ham ke faghat ta panjaab hast. baghiye mamlekat, be ghol e Abii, az wild west e 200 saal pish ham bad tare.



Albate man shenidam akhiran estefade az UAV ro to on mantaghe kheili afzaiesh dadan omidvaram dorost bashe va natijei ham bede.

In sarbazaie badbakht, vaghean delam misuze baraie in bande khodaha. hala khanevadashun che hali daran. omidvaram betunan zende azadeshun konand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Albate man shenidam akhiran estefade az UAV ro to on mantaghe kheili afzaiesh dadan omidvaram dorost bashe va natijei ham bede.
> 
> In sarbazaie badbakht, vaghean delam misuze baraie in bande khodaha. hala khanevadashun che hali daran. omidvaram betunan zende azadeshun konand.



man ham naaraahatim baabat e hamoun khodeshoun va pedar maadar haye bichaareh shoun hast. bichaareh ha age dasteshoun be jaayi miresid ke aslan nemizaashtan bachche shoun bere khedmat, dam oun marz e kharaab shodeh. albatte hamin ke ta alaan balaayi sareshoun nayaavordan, khoub hast. ehtemaalan mikhaan mo'aameleh i bekonan.
be alaave, man yaadame ke balouchestaan ke zelzele oumade boud, dolat az shoureshi ha khaaste boud ke bezaaran be mardom emdaad resaani beshe.  oun ha daakhel e keshvar ra ham control nadaaran, che berese be dam e marz. baraaye hamin ham, e'teraaz faayede i nadaareh, chon pakestan ham vaghean hich ghalati nemitouneh bekone, hattaa age kheyli jeddi ham bekhaad. mage inke be sabk e amrika, ba UCAV va komando, oun taraf e marz ra ta haddi, ounam na kaamel, beshe aaroum kard.

-------------------------------------


@Iranian members
@Abii @Irajgholi @rest of the guys
in ghadr ba in pakestani ha sare in mozou' bahs nakonid. inaa ke nawaz sharif nistand. age boudand ham, baaz hich ghalati nemitounestand bekonand. in hendi ha ra ham jeddi nagirid, ounhaa ham faghat mikhaan pakestaniyaa ra troll konand, va gar na, dolat e hend, az hame in vasat, kounesh gohi tar hast. chon ounaa hastand ke be separatist haye balouchestaan va in animal ha, poul va emkaanaat midan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> man ham naaraahatim baabat e hamoun khodeshoun va pedar maadar haye bichaareh shoun hast. bichaareh ha age dasteshoun be jaayi miresid ke aslan nemizaashtan bachche shoun bere khedmat, dam oun marz e kharaab shodeh. albatte hamin ke ta alaan balaayi sareshoun nayaavordan, khoub hast. ehtemaalan mikhaan mo'aameleh i bekonan.
> be alaave, man yaadame ke balouchestaan ke zelzele oumade boud, dolat az shoureshi ha khaaste boud ke bezaaran be mardom emdaad resaani beshe.  oun ha daakhel e keshvar ra ham control nadaaran, che berese be dam e marz. baraaye hamin ham, e'teraaz faayede i nadaareh, chon pakestan ham vaghean hich ghalati nemitouneh bekone, hattaa age kheyli jeddi ham bekhaad. mage inke be sabk e amrika, ba UCAV va komando, oun taraf e marz ra ta haddi, ounam na kaamel, beshe aaroum kard.



Are eteraz ke ghatan faidei nadare, in bare chandom hast eteraz mikonan. na inke pakistan nakhad, balke aslan nemitune kari bokone, keshvare khodeshun invaro onvar azadane micharkhan.

vali agar nemitunan khodeshun kari konan, hadeaghal ejaze bedan niruhaie Iran varede khake Pakistan beshan, harchand kheili baiede in kar. Vali age in etefagh biofte, mishe dar arze yek ruz headquartereshun ro nabud kard. ina nahaiatan 50 ya 100 km ba marz fasele daran va mesle bedouin ha to dashto sahra hast maghareshun, ye amaliate shenasaie khub+ ye amaliate movafaghe takavari kafie ta hastashun ro az bein bord. kash ma ham yeki 2ta az in predator ha dashtim, kheili karo rahat mikonan lanatia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> منظورم اینه که خلاف قوانین این سایت نیست؟!مدیراش کاریمون ندارن؟


Hala giram karit nadashte bashan

Israeliya shomaharo hamoon joori mibinan ke ma wahabiyaye yamano mibinim. Ye mosht pa patiye terrorist. 

Hala harchi mikhay fosh bede. Vaghti adam hesabetoon nemikonan, fosh dadan bihoodast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

un 5 ta sarbaze bichare ke yaghinan shahrestani hastan ( chon bacheye tehran ke miashine n miliuni savar mishe va tu nazo nemate hichvaght nemire unja ) ya ehtemalan sar boride mishan ya be nakija abad borde mishan .

tanha rahesh ine ke 4 ta niruye amuzesh dide mesle saberin ro bebaran unja mostaghar konan ta mesle kurdestan kare ina ro yesare konan . na inke ba june ye mosht sarbaz sefre bichare bazi konan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@rmi5 so your thread on the Karabakh situation get side tracked by Indian geneaological discussions.

On behalf of Indians, I apologize

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Hi everybody.
I am back.
If just a country sucks more than Iran, that would definitely be China, no doubt.
BTW, I guess the PRPD (post rate per day) reaches to a million in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hi everybody.
> I am back.
> If just a country sucks more than Iran, that would definitely be China, no doubt.
> BTW, I guess the PRPD (post rate per day) reaches to a million in this thread.


What? Why?!

Love China. I wanna go there really bad. I've got a Chinese buddy in Guangzhou and we've talked about a train trip across the country if I go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> What? Why?!
> 
> Love China. I wanna go there really bad. I've got a Chinese buddy in Guangzhou and we've talked about a train trip across the country if I go there.


Big, cold, crowded, trafficly jammed, polluted air and people every where in large numbers, man I am talking about a country where every city is Tehran.
PS: I think there is no need to mention that no one understand you and you can't understand any one too.
But train idea is worth experiencing, Beijing to Guangzhou on a bullet train where speed reaches a high of 300 km/h is reduced to a 8 hour trip. quite amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 so your thread on the Karabakh situation get side tracked by Indian geneaological discussions.
> 
> On behalf of Indians, I apologize



You don't need to be sorry dude. It has not been your fault. But, honestly, I am angry at indian members, not only because of that specific discussion. It happens for all of the Europe section discussions, and indian members start to troll in favor of Russians, and start to comment about caucasus,... when they don't have even the most basic information about the subject. I am even sure that more than half of them, cannot even show the Caucasus on a map. It is like a wrestler starts to comment about Quantum Physics when he does not know what is the difference between the Quantum Physics and a sand or a singer. Unfortunately, there are some big indian trolls like vk_man and nick_indian as well, who want to turn every discussion into a troll war. They, besides a german troll and a few Chinese, who occasionally visit that section, are the only trolls there. Without them, our discussions are generally healthy and peaceful.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

@Irajgholi, how a cute name.
I also like Daryagholi,
Once I heard it (daryagholi), I was happy a couple of days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Irajgholi, how a cute name.
> I also like the daryagholi,
> Once I heard it (daryagholi), I was happy a couple of days.



it is two names, right? Iraj Gholi? Darya Gholi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> it is two names, right? Iraj Gholi? Darya Gholi?


Ya, it is.
Years ago, it was popular to use name extensions,
For example,
Ali gholi , Hassan gholi, Iraj gholi, Darya gholi.
Or,
Hassan khan, Hosein khan, Gholi khan.
...
Some how it was cute.


----------



## Targon

What does Gholi mean ?


----------



## SinaG

Targon said:


> What does Gholi mean ?



It's Turkic dude...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> thats because i enjoy an IQ of 126, unlike u , dumb ***



How did you scale your IQ ?

And haman is banned...... does anyone knows how can i scale my IQ with an *accurate* and *free way*. 



SinaG said:


> It's Turkic dude...



Word "Gholi" is Turkic ? I never heard such a word....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Sinan said:


> Word "Gholi" is Turkic ? I never heard such a word....



Well I believe Anatolian Turkish lacks the letter Q/Gh, thats probably why you have never heard of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SinaG said:


> Well I believe Anatolian Turkish lacks the letter Q/Gh, thats probably why you have never heard of it.



So what does it means ?


----------



## SinaG

Sinan said:


> So what does it means ?



I don't know, but I am pretty sure it is Turkic title. Maybe ask @Irajgholi as he speaks the language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> How did you scale your IQ ?
> And haman is banned...... does anyone knows how can i scale my IQ with an accurate and free way.



i had to go through an iq test organized by the ministry of education when i was in 1st year of high school my result was 156 highest in the whole school, they actually called my parents to come to school so the principal could talk to them personally  overall they were happy that they were having me there 

i remember its significance because before the results became i was subject to ridicule because everyone thought im crazy or something  but it turned out i was smarter than them by at least 37 points

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> So what does it means ?


It is turkic and means servant/Slave.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Targon

Oh I see now, its Kul for us, like Kapukulu(Servant of the Door, Ottoman household troops)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

my real name is Iraj, I added the Gholi myself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> my real name is Iraj, I added the Gholi myself


So, are you a servant of yourself?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> So, are you a servant of yourself?!!!



 yes 

you know in Qajar, gholi was very popular!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> yes


Do you punish yourself for not being a good servant as well? 

Are you Qajar? or meant Qajar era?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> Do you punish yourself for not being a good servant as well?


haha  im a very good server  so no need to punish myself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Targon said:


> Oh I see now, its Kul for us, like Kapukulu(Servant of the Door, Ottoman household troops)



If that is true then why do the Girlfriends of @Sinan @T-123456 & @xenon54 address them as *'My Sevgili Kulu*' ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> Are you Qajar? or meant Qajar era?



yes but not very close

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Irajgholi said:


> i had to go through an iq test organized by the ministry of education when i was in 1st year of high school my result was 156 highest in the whole school, they actually called my parents to come to school so the principal could talk to them personally  overall they were happy that they were having me there
> 
> i remember its significance because before the results became i was subject to ridicule because everyone thought im crazy or something  but it turned out i was smarter than them by at least 37 points



What happened later, special education, or something like that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

Vat  what is my sevgili kulu ?  as far as I know "Sevgili Kul"(Dear Servant) only used on religious text, usually when Allah is talking about believers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Armstrong said:


> If that is true then why do the Girlfriends of @Sinan @T-123456 & @xenon54 address them as *'My Sevgili Kulu*' ?



Lolz.....

Sometimes, she calls me "Champion".... 

and sometimes "Pikachu".......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

What is a girlfriend ? is it edible ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Armstrong

Targon said:


> Vat  what is my sevgili kulu ?  as far as I know "Sevgili Kul"(Dear Servant) only used on religious text, usually when Allah is talking about believers.



What ? 

I translated My Dear Servant into Turkish & thats what came up ! 



Targon said:


> What is a girlfriend ? is it edible ?



A Clone Trooper has 'Bros' to Comfort him !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> What happened later, special education, or something like that ?



no they were butthurt, i had to change the school, later i left the country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

What a perfect way evaluate someone smart, just like my country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> yes but not very close



Sorry, I didn't get it.  You meant the Qajar tribe? If you are a Qajar, probably I know your grand father or your grand-grand father, or probably you in person, LOL. Since, I am, myself, from Qajar tribe. BTW, are you from Ashagheh Bash branch? Sorry, It got confusing for me, since I thought that you were originally from an anatolian tribe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> Sorry, I didn't get it.  You meant the Qajar tribe? If you are a Qajar, probably I know your grand father or your grand-grand father, or probably you in person, LOL. Since, I am, myself, from Qajar tribe. BTW, are you from Ashagheh Bash branch? Sorry, It got confusing for me, since I thought that you were originally from an anatolian tribe.



wow it would seem that we might in fact be very close  from my mother side  my father is anatolian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> wow it would seem that we might in fact be very close  from my mother side  my father is anatolian.


So, you are half Qajar. Anyway, which branch do you belong?
 So, if you want, when private messages got active again, we can talk about it with more detail  Probably you would be the second person that I know outside of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> So, you are half Qajar. Anyway, which branch do you belong?
> So, if you want, when private messages got active again, we can talk about it with more detail  Probably you would be the second person that I know outside of PDF.



yes bro that would be best  its dangerous to discuss these things in the open

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Oi @Sinan - What the heck are these two talking about ?  

Who are the Qajar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

Armstrong said:


> Oi @Sinan - What the heck are these two talking about ?
> 
> Who are the Qajar ?



u might want to look this up 

Mohammad Khan Qajar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> Oi @Sinan - What the heck are these two talking about ?
> 
> Who are the Qajar ?


Dude, have you any history lessons in Pakistan?!!! I thought that almost every one knows Turkic Afshar, Qajar, ... tribes from history lessons. Anyway, a link from wikipedia:
Qajars (tribe) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Armstrong said:


> Oi @Sinan - What the heck are these two talking about ?
> 
> Who are the Qajar ?



I wonder that myself too.

@rmi5 @Irajgholi @telkon

Guys, i could never connect Turkic Nations to each other.

I mean Turkish, Azeris, Qajars fall into Oghuz Tribe.







Now, i know Turkey's Turks originated from Kayı Tribe, sub-branch of the Bozok tribal federation. But i don't know the place of Azeris and Qajars.

Also I don't know, how we are connected to Kazakhs, Uygurs, Kırgız, etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Targon

You mean one of these tribes went from Anatolia to Iran during Safavid era ?

Sinan, Turks of Turkey are not from Kayı tribe, its just the group of nomads Ertughrul led to western Anatolia assumed to be from Kayı, almost every Oghuz tribe left a trace in Anatolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> You mean one of these tribes went from Anatolia to Iran during Safavid era ?
> 
> Sinan, Turks of Turkey are not from Kayı tribe, its just the group of nomads Ertughrul led to western Anatolia assumed to be from Kayı, almost every Oghuz tribe left a trace in Anatolia.



So what about the others. How we are connected to them ?


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> Dude, have you any history lessons in Pakistans?!!! I thought that almost every one knows Turkic Afshar, Qajar, ... tribes from history lessons. Anyway, a link from wikipedia:
> Qajars (tribe) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No we don't have World History Lessons in Pakistan; we've got Social Studies in the Earlier Grades where everything from Civics to Ethics to Geography & World History are taught to us at an Elementary Level such as knowing who discovered America ? Or what are the Rights of a Citizen ? Or why Traffic Laws should be Obeyed ? Or about the more famous personalities from History !

Then we're taught Pakistan Studies which is focused on Pakistan's History from the Antiquity Era i.e the Indus Valley Civilization, the Gandhara Civilization etc. to the Creation of the State of Pakistan on the 14th of August, 1947 & then its subsequent Evolution, its Constitutional Developments, its Contemporary History, its Cultures, its Languages etc.

Turkic Tribes never really figured into any of that; because at an Elementary Stage no one would be teaching anyone about any Tribes & at a Later State Turkic Tribes had no significance to Pakistan or Pakistan; however Iran & Turkiye are mentioned as are the World Wars, the Fall of the Ottoman Empire, the Iranian Revolution of the '80s etc. but this is primarily from a Pakistani Perspective in that how we were involved in any of that; the Khilafat Movement or the Pak-Iran Cooperation on Baluchistan etc.

We don't study the life & works of Ayatollah Khomeni or trace the lineage of the Pahlavi Dynasty or anything of the sort for that really wouldn't be fairly important to incorporate in a limited curriculum !

What about you guys ? 

You too @Sinan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

ohhh i see. at last i found someone to blame for the crisis of west asia specially crisis around iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> i had to go through an iq test organized by the ministry of education when i was in 1st year of high school my result was 156 highest in the whole school, they actually called my parents to come to school so the principal could talk to them personally  overall they were happy that they were having me there
> 
> i remember its significance because before the results became i was subject to ridicule because everyone thought im crazy or something  but it turned out i was smarter than them by at least 37 points



Very nice hopefully you are doing something with that intelligence. My iq score is only 150.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Armstrong said:


> No we don't have World History Lessons in Pakistan; we've got Social Studies in the Earlier Grades where everything from Civics to Ethics to Geography & World History are taught to us at an Elementary Level such as knowing who discovered America ? Or what are the Rights of a Citizen ? Or why Traffic Laws should be Obeyed ? Or about the more famous personalities from History !
> 
> Then we're taught Pakistan Studies which is focused on Pakistan's History from the Antiquity Era i.e the Indus Valley Civilization, the Gandhara Civilization etc. to the Creation of the State of Pakistan on the 14th of August, 1947 & then its subsequent Evolution, its Constitutional Developments, its Contemporary History, its Cultures, its Languages etc.
> 
> Turkic Tribes never really figured into any of that; because at an Elementary Stage no one would be teaching anyone about any Tribes & at a Later State Turkic Tribes had no significance to Pakistan or Pakistan; however Iran & Turkiye are mentioned as are the World Wars, the Fall of the Ottoman Empire, the Iranian Revolution of the '80s etc. but this is primarily from a Pakistani Perspective in that how we were involved in any of that; the Khilafat Movement or the Pak-Iran Cooperation on Baluchistan etc.
> 
> We don't study the life & works of Ayatollah Khomeni or trace the lineage of the Pahlavi Dynasty or anything of the sort for that really wouldn't be fairly important to incorporate in a limited curriculum !
> 
> What about you guys ?
> 
> You too @Sinan !



Our history starts with GökTürks. Lessons mostly focuses on Turkic Empires and states. We also learn about the 4 Caliphates and it passed on to us later on. And that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

Sinan said:


> I wonder that myself too.
> 
> @rmi5 @Irajgholi @telkon
> 
> Guys, i could never connect Turkic Nations to each other.
> 
> I mean Turkish, Azeris, Qajars fall into Oghuz Tribe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i know Turkey's Turks originated from Kayı Tribe, sub-branch of the Bozok tribal federation. But i don't know the place of Azeris and Qajars.
> 
> Also I don't know, how we are connected to Kazakhs, Uygurs, Kırgız, etc....


dude what do you know about afshars in iran ?


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Dude, have you any history lessons in Pakistan?!!! I thought that almost every one knows Turkic Afshar, Qajar, ... tribes from history lessons. Anyway, a link from wikipedia:
> Qajars (tribe) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Pakistanis who talk about their origins being from outside of India are ridiculed nowadays. 

There are many Turkic Pakistanis like Hazaras, ghilzais, qajars, and qizilbash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Sinan said:


> Our history starts with GökTürks. Lessons mostly focuses on Turkic Empires and states. We also learn about the 4 Caliphates and it passed on to us later on. And that's it.



So its essentially Turkish Studies !  

Like we've got Pakistan Studies or the History & Culture of Pakistan as is its proper name ! 



KingMamba said:


> Pakistanis who talk about their origins being from outside of India are ridiculed nowadays.



Outside of India ?  

All our origin is outside of India - its called Pakistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> So its essentially Turkish Studies !
> 
> Like we've got Pakistan Studies or the History & Culture of Pakistan as is its proper name !
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of India ?
> 
> All our origin is outside of India - its called Pakistan !



I mean the historical geographic entity known as British India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

spiderkiller said:


> dude what do you know about afshars in iran ?



Not much. 

Correction..... i know nothing at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

KingMamba said:


> Very nice hopefully you are doing something with that intelligence. My iq score is only 150.



im a mathematician

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

@rmi5 dude why didn't you guys come back to iran after revolution ?


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba said:


> I mean the historical geographic entity known as British India.



Well I am a Kashmiri which means somewhere along the way the Lost Tribes of Israel have to figure into the discourse !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Sinan said:


> Not much.
> 
> Correction..... i know nothing at all.


do you have any type of afshar or i think avchar in turky ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

spiderkiller said:


> do you have any type of afshar or i think avchar in turkey ?



Hülya Avşar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

spiderkiller said:


> @rmi5 dude why didn't you guys come back to iran after revolution ?



Isn't it obvious - Its always a woman....always; his heart was set on Sarah Palin thats why !  

Ain't that right @rmi5 ?


----------



## rmi5

@Sinan @Targon @Armstrong @Irajgholi 
The ancestor of our tribe is (t)ghajar Noyan(Noyan is a mongolic origin name, means prince, king), his name is also written as Tcuchar(or Tkuchar) in English language as well. He was one of Genghiz Khan's main generals(one of the 5 most important ones) and his son in law who married to the fourth girl of Genghiz Khan. Actually, The Neyshabur massacre happened when they assassinated Tcuchar, and His wife, massacred the whole city in return  
After that, we came in East anatolia and Azerbaijan, but when Timur wanted to return us to Central Asia, Grand son of Shah Safi (Ancestor of Safavids) talked with Timur, and made him agree not to forcibly move us. So, we remained in the region, and later became one of the 12 main Qizilbash families. Later, the tribe got separated, and part of us emigrated to Gorgan, and Khurasan.
Later, part of our tribe, reached to power in Iran, and became the royal dynasty for more than 1 century.
BTW, I felt that the wikipedia links are not comprehensive, so you may be able to find your answers in this post

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> Well I am a Kashmiri which means somewhere along the way the Lost Tribes of Israel have to figure into the discourse !



The Pashtuns have more claim to being a tribe than Kashmiris in fact I never heard of that until from you on pdf lol. However today it is known Pashtuns are an Iranic people whereas idk about kashmiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Sinan said:


> Hülya Avşar.


who is she ? doesn't look like afshars in iran. she is blonde

what the hell is wrong with the text editor today ?


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> im a mathematician



Very nice I was always good at math but I hated it because it was boring. I prefer history, philosophy and psychology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

spiderkiller said:


> who is she ? doesn't look like afshars in iran. she is blonde
> 
> what the hell is wrong with the text editor today ?



She is a ...... singer, actress, etc.....

Her surname is Avşar, maybe it got something do with her lineage. And i have also blondes in my family. We invaded Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

Armstrong

Pretty much same here we focus on Turkic history, some shallow world history, Ancient Anatolian&Islamic history, all I heard about Pakistan was about economical help of Indian Muslims in war.

spiderkiller

There are many Avshars here, though they're not like an unified ethnic group of course, they're scattered everywhere, they were an important tribal group that their name was almost like an ethnic name, today many people proud of their Avshar heritage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba said:


> The Pashtuns have more claim to being a tribe than Kashmiris in fact I never heard of that until from you on pdf lol. However today it is known Pashtuns are an Iranic people whereas idk about kashmiris.



Thats because they say Kashmirs & Pukhtoons are the same people; those who settled in areas that form parts of Pakistan & Afghanistan over the centuries developed into the Pukhtoons whilst those who moved to Kashmir became the Kashmiris & their respective habitats & way of life influenced their culture & their world-view accordingly hence why you find Pukhtoons to be a warrior like fiercely independent sturdy people with a Tribal System because of the difficult life in those areas whilst you find the Kashmiris considerably more docile, less sturdy, more artistic & somewhat subservient because in Kashmir the life is easy; in fact there is a saying to that effect that if you eat an apple today & throw it away, in a year's time an Apple tree would've grown from that spot from the Apple Seed - Thats how fertile the land is !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> No we don't have World History Lessons in Pakistan; we've got Social Studies in the Earlier Grades where everything from Civics to Ethics to Geography & World History are taught to us at an Elementary Level such as knowing who discovered America ? Or what are the Rights of a Citizen ? Or why Traffic Laws should be Obeyed ? Or about the more famous personalities from History !
> 
> Then we're taught Pakistan Studies which is focused on Pakistan's History from the Antiquity Era i.e the Indus Valley Civilization, the Gandhara Civilization etc. to the Creation of the State of Pakistan on the 14th of August, 1947 & then its subsequent Evolution, its Constitutional Developments, its Contemporary History, its Cultures, its Languages etc.
> 
> Turkic Tribes never really figured into any of that; because at an Elementary Stage no one would be teaching anyone about any Tribes & at a Later State Turkic Tribes had no significance to Pakistan or Pakistan; however Iran & Turkiye are mentioned as are the World Wars, the Fall of the Ottoman Empire, the Iranian Revolution of the '80s etc. but this is primarily from a Pakistani Perspective in that how we were involved in any of that; the Khilafat Movement or the Pak-Iran Cooperation on Baluchistan etc.
> 
> We don't study the life & works of Ayatollah Khomeni or trace the lineage of the Pahlavi Dynasty or anything of the sort for that really wouldn't be fairly important to incorporate in a limited curriculum !
> 
> What about you guys ?
> 
> You too @Sinan !


Actually, my tribe has ruled more than half of Pakistan in the eighteenth-ninteenth century, so, I got shocked when you said, you don't know my tribe 
I am not sure what are the current subjects of history lessons in Iran, but previously, it consisted of almost all Iranian history, and a bit about rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> Thats because they say Kashmirs & Pukhtoons are the same people; those who settled in areas that form parts of Pakistan & Afghanistan over the centuries developed into the Pukhtoons whilst those who moved to Kashmir became the Kashmiris & their respective habitats & way of life influenced their culture & their world-view accordingly hence why you find Pukhtoons to be a warrior like fiercely independent sturdy people with a Tribal System because of the difficult life in those areas whilst you find the Kashmiris considerably more docile, less sturdy, more artistic & somewhat subservient because in Kashmir the life is easy; in fact there is a saying to that effect that if you eat an apple today & throw it away, in a year's time an Apple tree would've grown from that spot from the Apple Seed - Thats how fertile the land is !



So then why are Punjabis warriors sirjee we know Punjab is also fertile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

KingMamba said:


> Very nice I was always good at math but I hated it because it was boring. I prefer history, philosophy and psychology.



i liked the physics better, but compared to mathematics physics in finite 
maths is in my nature  didnt have to force myself to learn, it all came to me very naturally, on the other hand i always had trouble with languages. learning new languages is not easy for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> Thats because they say Kashmirs & Pukhtoons are the same people; those who settled in areas that form parts of Pakistan & Afghanistan over the centuries developed into the Pukhtoons whilst those who moved to Kashmir became the Kashmiris & their respective habitats & way of life influenced their culture & their world-view accordingly hence why you find Pukhtoons to be a warrior like fiercely independent sturdy people with a Tribal System because of the difficult life in those areas whilst you find the Kashmiris considerably more docile, less sturdy, more artistic & somewhat subservient because *in Kashmir the life is easy*; in fact there is a saying to that effect that if you eat an apple today & throw it away, in a year's time an Apple tree would've grown from that spot from the Apple Seed - Thats how fertile the land is !


to vapas aa ja yaar. 
btw,did u see any movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Actually, my tribe has ruled more than half of Pakistan in the eighteenth-ninteenth century, so, I got shocked when you said, you don't know my tribe
> I am not sure what are the current subjects of history lessons in Iran, but previously, it consisted of almost all Iranian history, and a bit about rest of the world.



You are a qajar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Targon said:


> spiderkiller
> 
> There are many Avshars here, though they're not like an unified ethnic group of course, they're scattered everywhere, they were an important tribal group that their name was almost like an ethnic name, today many people proud of their Avshar heritage.


yeah of course they are  thanks for info buddy


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> @Sinan @Targon @Armstrong @Irajgholi
> The ancestor of our tribe is (t)ghajar Noyan(Noyan is a mongolic origin name, means prince, king), his name is also written as Tcuchar(or Tkuchar) in English language as well. He was one of Genghiz Khan's main generals(one of the 5 most important ones) and his son in law who married to the fourth girl of Genghiz Khan. Actually, The Neyshabur massacre happened when they assassinated Tcuchar, and His wife, massacred the whole city in return
> After that, we came in East anatolia and Azerbaijan, but when Timur wanted to return us to Central Asia, Grand son of Shah Safi (Ancestor of Safavids) talked with Timur, and made him agree not to forcibly move us. So, we remained in the region, and later became one of the 12 main Qizilbash families. Later, the tribe got separated, and part of us emigrated to Gorgan, and Khurasan.
> Later, part of our tribe, reached to power in Iran, and became the royal dynasty for more than 1 century.
> BTW, I felt that the wikipedia links are not comprehensive, so you may be able to find your answers in this post



Now, i'm completely lost. As far as i know, our ancestor was Oghuz Khan ? 

Oghuz Khagan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> You are a qajar?


yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

spiderkiller said:


> yeah of course they are  thanks for info buddy



Are you also an Avşar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> yes.



When did Qajars rule Pakistan?

Mughals were chagatai turkic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Also there are many folk songs about Avshars, here is one

Kalktı goch eyledi Avshar elleri, 
Agır agır giden eller bizimdir. 
Arap atlar yakın eder ıragı, 
Yuce dagdan ashan yollar bizimdir. 

Belimizde kılıcımız Kirmani, 
Tashı deler mızragımın temreni. 
Hakkımızda devlet etmish fermanı, 
Ferman padishahın,daglar bizimdir. 

Dadaloglu'm birgun kavga kurulur, 
Oter tufek davlumbazlar vurulur. 
Nice kochyigitler yere serilir, 
Olen olur, kalan saglar bizimdir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spiderkiller

Sinan said:


> She is a ...... singer, actress, etc.....
> 
> Her surname is Avşar, maybe it got something do with her lineage. And i have also blondes in my family. We invaded Europe.


i searched her name. she is basically a kurd but i think this is because of spreading of afshar family



Sinan said:


> She is a ...... singer, actress, etc.....
> 
> Her surname is Avşar, maybe it got something do with her lineage. And i have also blondes in my family. We invaded Europe.


i searched her name. she is basically a kurd but i think this is because of spreading of afshar family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> i liked the physics better, but compared to mathematics physics in finite
> maths is in my nature  didnt have to force myself to learn, it all came to me very naturally, on the other hand i always had trouble with languages. learning new languages is not easy for me.



Yeah I am not too good at languages either I pick up on phrases but if someone speaks to fast I get lost lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Sinan said:


> Are you also an Avşar ?


yup my avatar is my grandpa known as the asia s napoleon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

spiderkiller said:


> yup





Seems like we got many Iranians with Turkic heritage here.

I will definitely visit Iran if your regime changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Now, i'm completely lost. As far as i know, our ancestor was Oghuz Khan ?
> 
> Oghuz Khagan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It is a bit complicated, I will explain about it to you later, but in short, he is a mythological person 



spiderkiller said:


> yup my avatar is my grandpa known as the asia s napoleon


And also, he was known as the second alexander 



Sinan said:


> She is a ...... singer, actress, etc.....
> 
> Her surname is Avşar, maybe it got something do with her lineage. And i have also blondes in my family. We invaded Europe.



yeah, the same for my family as well 
BTW, she is not blonde. 



KingMamba said:


> When did Qajars rule Pakistan?
> 
> Mughals were chagatai turkic.


They ruled Balouchistan and North West region. They came into power after Nader Shah, and before Pahlavi dynasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba said:


> So then why are Punjabis warriors sirjee we know Punjab is also fertile?



Because Punjab has existed on the CrossRoads of Civilization for as long as one can remember & the Punjabi Temperament has evolved accordingly by being both Pluralistic & non-Tribalistic hence why you don't see more than a handful of revolts by Punjabis throughout their History nor any real attempt by them to assert themselves & create an Empire of their own; the Sikhs have been different in this regard because they brought with them an added element of Persecution & Militantism in the form of the Khalasa & the Narrative of Persecution to back it up - Thats what propelled them to do what they did not their Punjabiness ! 

Whereas the Kashmiris have always been predominantly concentrated in the Kashmir Valley which means seclusion, safety & a lack of martial characteristic development !


----------



## Nomad16

Sinan said:


> How did you scale your IQ ?
> 
> And haman is banned...... does anyone knows how can i scale my IQ with an *accurate* and *free way*.
> 
> 
> 
> Word "Gholi" is Turkic ? I never heard such a word....


cuz it's not turkic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> Because Punjab has existed on the CrossRoads of Civilization for as long as one can remember & the Punjabi Temperament has evolved accordingly by being both Pluralistic & non-Tribalistic hence why you don't see more than a handful of revolts by Punjabis throughout their History nor any real attempt by them to assert themselves & create an Empire of their own; the Sikhs have been different in this regard because they brought with them an added element of Persecution & Militantism in the form of the Khalasa & the Narrative of Persecution to back it up - Thats what propelled them to do what they did not their Punjabiness !
> 
> Whereas the Kashmiris have always been predominantly concentrated in the Kashmir Valley which means seclusion, safety & a lack of martial characteristic development !



I was jk sirjee the real answer is that Punjab had too much sufi influence and become a bunch of hippies who did not like violence hence why they let everybody pass as long as they did not mess with them, the exception being sikhs for historical reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> Actually, my tribe has ruled more than half of Pakistan in the eighteenth-ninteenth century, so, I got shocked when you said, you don't know my tribe
> I am not sure what are the current subjects of history lessons in Iran, but previously, it consisted of almost all Iranian history, and a bit about rest of the world.



Which half & when ?  

All we know about is Nadir Shah & I don't think he was a Qajar while the rest usually came from Central Asia via Afghanistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

rmi5 said:


> No offense, but that sucks.  Anyway, it is still better than be mixed with armenians.


I respect both kurds and armenians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

who said that irajgholi or gholi means servent ?


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> cuz it's not turkic





ghara ghan said:


> who said that irajgholi or gholi means servent ?


Dude, I am sure that it is turkic.
A link from encyclopedia:
قلی | لغت نامه دهخدا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> Which half & when ?
> 
> All we know about is Nadir Shah & I don't think he was a Qajar while the rest usually came from Central Asia via Afghanistan !



Nader shah was a bandit. 



rmi5 said:


> They ruled Balouchistan and North West region. They came into power after Nader Shah, and before Pahlavi dynasty.



I don't think so we would know of it if they established local governance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba said:


> Nader shah was a bandit.



He was a brilliant General !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> Which half & when ?
> 
> All we know about is Nadir Shah & I don't think he was a Qajar while the rest usually came from Central Asia via Afghanistan !


They ruled Balouchistan and North West in part of eighteen and nineteen century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> He was a brilliant General !



No doubt about that but because of him the peacock throne was lost! 

Now where will I sit after I become Shahanshah yi Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I am not sure what are the current subjects of history lessons in Iran, but previously, it consisted of almost all Iranian history, and a bit about rest of the world.



Based on current history books teached to students, there were dinosaurs living in Iran before 1979.
BTW, according to IQ numbers here, then I guess I am the dumbest buddy in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Do you guys have blonde people with chinky eyes out there ? I came across to many of them here, one of my relative's son is like that as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> They ruled Balouchistan and North West in part of eighteen and nineteen century



18th Century would mean the 1700s & 19th Century would mean the 1800s - I think !  

Nadir Shah was still up & roaring till the mid of the 1700s whilst in the 1800s the British already controlled Baluchistan & North West Frontier Province ! 



KingMamba said:


> No doubt about that but because of him the peacock throne was lost!
> 
> Now where will I sit after I become Shahanshah yi Pakistan?



The Peacock Throne was such a waste; I would've had most of the Courtiers flogged, the Peacock Throne sold & the Taj Mahal Converted into a University ! 

You'd sit on a sharp pike - My Highness !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Targon said:


> Do you guys have blonde people with chinky eyes out there ? I came across to many of them here, one of my relative's son is like that as well



Pakistan has some blonde people with chinky eyes lol.







Pakistani Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> I don't think so we would know of it if they established local governance?





Armstrong said:


> 18th Century would mean the 1700s & 19th Century would mean the 1800s - I think !
> Nadir Shah was still up & roaring till the mid of the 1700s whilst in the 1800s the British already controlled Baluchistan & North West Frontier Province !


we gain power at the very last years of 1700s and lost the power in 1900s. but we lost Pakistani Balouchistan, earlier in Naser din Shah era I guess.

PS. I know that Balouchistan was governed by (Nayib-al-saltaneh of Kerman), not sure about the rest parts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> we gain power at the very last years of 1700s and lost the power 1900s. but we lost Pakistani Balouchistan, earlier in Naser din Shah era.
> 
> PS. I know that Balouchistan was governed by (Nayib-al-saltaneh of Kerman)



I've never read about any of that; the Khan of Kalat controlled Baluchistan's most influential state the Kalat State while the rest of the States that formed Baluchistan were either his Vassal States or they were Pukhtoon Majority Areas ! 

He answered to the British like the rest of the Princely States !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> The Peacock Throne was such a waste; I would've had most of the Courtiers flogged, the Peacock Throne sold & the Taj Mahal Converted into a University !
> 
> You'd sit on a sharp pike - My Highness !



I agree, if I was a monarch the tallest buildings in my nation would be universities and hospitals. The Arabs can keep their fancy burj khalifas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

Found little b.stard, his hair is blondier, its just this stupid filter






Weird combination

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

The word "chinky" is racist. It is like calling a black person "nigger". It is better to say slanted eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba said:


> I agree, if I was a monarch the tallest buildings in my nation would be universities and hospitals. The Arabs can keep their fancy burj khalifas.



I don't care to tell anyone what they should or should not build but the Socialist in me is very anti-Corporate Culture !


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> I've never read about any of that; the Khan of Kalat controlled Baluchistan's most influential state the Kalat State while the rest of the States that formed Baluchistan were either his Vassal States or they were Pukhtoon Majority Areas !
> He answered to the British like the rest of the Princely States !



Qajars divided the country into some big states and some governance. The south east, was ruled by one of princes who was sitting in Kerman. They were using Khans and Kalantars to rule each part. those khans were paying their taxes to their prince, .... Actually the separation of balouchistan was finalized in Goldsmith treaty between Persia and GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

KingMamba said:


> Nader shah was a bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so we would know of it if they established local governance?


Yeah anyone who stands against terrorists is a bandit


----------



## SinaG

Targon said:


> Found little b.stard, his hair is blondier, its just this stupid filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird combination



There are a lot of Hazaras like this, but they aren't Turkic. They are Persianized Mongols.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Armstrong said:


> I don't care to tell anyone what they should or should not build but the Socialist in me is very anti-Corporate Culture !



I am actually in favor of free enterprise because competition fuels economic growth but I believe that universal health care should be provided to all citizens of the state and that education should be uniform, compulsory, and free up until high school at the very least. I also believe that conscription should be the norm with compulsory service of two years at the least and the only way to skip that is to go to college.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Targon said:


> Found little b.stard, his hair is blondier, its just this stupid filter
> 
> *
> 
> Weird combination



When i was around his age, i had similar hair color and i also had freckles 

Now my hair is black as fvck, most probably the same thing will happen to him as well.

By the way, tell your relatives to let the kid sleep. He looks tired.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Based on current history books teached to students, there were dinosaurs living in Iran before 1979.
> BTW, according to IQ numbers here, then I guess I am the dumbest buddy in PDF.



I have heard that they have recently removed the kings part from the history books. So can you let me know what they exactly teach to students? dinosaurs history?
BTW, I believe that most of the guys, here, have multiplied their IQ by a factor of 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba said:


> I am actually in favor of free enterprise because competition fuels economic growth but I believe that universal health care should be provided to all citizens of the state and that education should be uniform, compulsory, and free up until high school at the very least. I also believe that conscription should be the norm with compulsory service of two years at the least and the only way to skip that is to go to college.



I'm in favor of free enterprise as well but with stringent regulation within Socialist Ideals - No point in wasting resources & having a 1000 different brands of soap when even 10 good ones would suffice ! 

And I believe in a 7 year Conscription - 3 years to make you a Pakistani first, second & last, the next two to engage you in a myriad Social Welfare Projects across the length & breadth of the country & the remaining two to serve the Motherland in a Military Capacity !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> I'm in favor of free enterprise as well but within stringent regulation within Socialist Ideals - No point in wasting resources & having a 1000 different brand of soap when even 10 good ones would suffice !
> 
> And I believe in a 7 year Conscription - 3 years to make you a Pakistani first, second & last, the next two to engage you in a myriad Social Welfare Projects across the length & breadth of the country & the remaining two to serve the Motherland in a Military Capacity !


7 years?!!!
Dude, Are you serious? what do you want to after that? do you want to rape them for two years after that, as well?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I have heard that they have recently removed the kings part from the history books. So can you let me know what they exactly teach to students? dinosaurs history?


Absolutely nothing, Theeeeeeerrrrrrreeeeee weeeeerrrrrreeee dinosaurs then came the Islam around 1400 years ago then after a couple of 24/7 drunken freakish traitor kings emerged Islamic revolution on 1979, and after that we are seeing Iran becoming the most powerful superpower on earth.


rmi5 said:


> BTW, I believe that most of the guys, here, have multiplied their IQ by a factor of 10


Dude, that kinda freaks me out, everybody here a genius. Somehow I am happy that I am the only male left from my family so the generation of the dumbs ends to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Absolutely nothing, Theeeeeeerrrrrrreeeeee weeeeerrrrrreeee dinosaurs then came the Islam around 1400 years ago then after a couple of 24/7 drunken freakish traitor kings emerged Islamic revolution on 1979, and after that we are seeing Iran becoming the most powerful superpower on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> 7 years?!!!
> Dude, Are you serious? what do you want to after that? do you want to rape them for two years after that, as well?!!!



I was initially thinking of a 10 year horizon but then I thought maybe too much !  

The People are like smoldering iron; they need to be molded into a perfect specimen of a Pakistani before they are ready !  

In addition to their physical & nationalistic pursuits they need to have their minds trained by being given a heavy doze of Logic, Rhetoric & Creative Expression ! 

I want a Nation where the Common Man knows more about Philosophy, Art & the Sciences than most Post-Graduate Students do in some of the better Universities out there !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> I was initially thinking of a 10 year horizon but then I thought maybe too much !
> 
> The People are like smoldering iron; they need to be molded into a perfect specimen of a Pakistani before they are ready !
> 
> In addition to their physical & nationalistic pursuits they need to have their minds trained by being given a heavy doze of Logic, Rhetoric & Creative Expression !
> 
> I want a Nation where the Common Man knows more about Philosophy, Art & the Sciences than most Post-Graduate Students do in some of the better Universities out there !



 I think you have missed stalin so much. He was the only one who could do this to people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> I think you have missed stalin so much. He was the only one who could do this to people.



I wish the reigns of Pakistan would be handed over to me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> let's say this way salgur =>yomud=>jafarbay=>karanjik


Shoma Gharanjik hasti? man ham yek ashnaayi daashtam dar Iran ke az Gharanjik ha boud. Albatte chehreh sefid, va cheshm ha nesbatan keshide. 



Armstrong said:


> I wish the reigns of Pakistan would be handed over to me !


I believe that Indians have the same wish as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> I believe that Indians have the same wish as well



As a Kashmiri I'd be their worst nightmare - I have no delusions of Peace or Friendship !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

TurAr said:


> When i was around his age, i had similar hair color and i also had freckles
> 
> Now my hair is black as fvck, most probably the same thing will happen to him as well.
> 
> By the way, tell your relatives to let the kid sleep. He looks tired.



Same thing with me my hair was light brown and eyes hazel but now black and brown lol.



rmi5 said:


> I have heard that they have recently removed the kings part from the history books. So can you let me know what they exactly teach to students? dinosaurs history?
> BTW, I believe that most of the guys, here, have multiplied their IQ by a factor of 10



Haha bro I think I can email you my result from the site if you think so. 



Armstrong said:


> I'm in favor of free enterprise as well but with stringent regulation within Socialist Ideals - No point in wasting resources & having a 1000 different brands of soap when even 10 good ones would suffice !
> 
> And I believe in a 7 year Conscription - 3 years to make you a Pakistani first, second & last, the next two to engage you in a myriad Social Welfare Projects across the length & breadth of the country & the remaining two to serve the Motherland in a Military Capacity !



7 years lol you are trying to create a cult. 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Dude, that kinda freaks me out, everybody here a genius. Somehow I am happy that I am the only male left from my family so the generation of the dumbs ends to me.



I dont think you dumb you are one of the sensible Iranian members.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

KingMamba said:


> I dont think you dumb you are one of the sensible Iranian members.



A sickness lies over Pakistan that must be treated - Nationalism, Critical Thought & Socialism must be inculcated into My People !


----------



## KingMamba

spiderkiller said:


> Yeah anyone who stands against terrorists is a bandit



I do not get this lol?


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Dude, I am sure that it is turkic.
> A link from encyclopedia:
> قلی | لغت نامه دهخدا


well since you said your qajar i thought you know the meaning of gholi but..  that link is totally wrong and i dont need to ask some one else to teach my mother language . just 5 min listen to me i ill explain to you

well thought i have told you we turkmens don't have ع so we change it to closest voice we could pronounce like a-o-u-gh if it's impossible to change the ع we will remove it اق قالا so we say irajgholi but you must say iraj ali (قلی همون علی هسته )


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> well since you said your qajar i thought you know the meaning of gholi but..  that link is totally wrong and i dont need to ask some one else to teach my mother language . just 5 min listen to me i ill explain to you
> 
> well thought i have told you we turkmens don't have ع so we change it to closest voice we could pronounce like a-o-u-gh if it's impossible to change the ع we will remove it اق قالا so we say irajgholi but you must say iraj ali (قلی همون علی هسته )


Dude, all Qajars are not from Gorgan  For example, my branch was living in Gharabagh  So, I am not fully familiar with you guys  Anyway, I still think that you are wrong. For example, what Sobhan-Gholi means? Sobhan is the name of god. If Gholi means servant, we can say that Sobhan-Gholi means the servant of God, but if it means Ali, as you said, it would meant Ali the God, which obviously cannot be true. BTW, @Irajgholi also agreed that Gholi means Servant. But, I am not sure, maybe you are right. @Irajgholi , does Gholi means Ali or Servant?  @ghara ghan , I think I am right, but I would ask it from someone to make sure and let you know about it 



ghara ghan said:


> valla ma dar morde in chiz ha baham sobat nemikonim vali turkmen ha az har rangi hastan mohem nist blonde ya cheshm ha nesbatan keshide dera ya mamuli haste hame turkmen hastan in dadashame in ax roo movaghati mizaram


 Aks ra paak kon   In doust e ma ham, familish gharanjik boud. oun ham mesle dadash e shoma sefid boud, vali cheshm haash ye kam keshideh tar boud  man mikhaastam bedounam ke tou yek shaakheh az shoma, masalan gharanjik ha be tor e mesaal, ekhtelaaf e chehre che ghadr hast? chon beyn e ma, ekhtelaaf e chehreh kheyli kam nist  vali man daashtam ba khodam fekr mikardam ke aayaa in be dalil e in hast ke Qajar ha ba baghiyeh ziyaad mixed shodand, ya inke baraaye baghiye ye ghabileh haye turk ham hamin tor ekhtelaaf chehreh beyneshoun hast.

-------------------------------
@ghara ghan BTW, I remembered that "Gholi Beik" was also used before as a rank or nickname which it meant the Great servant of king.  It cannot be meant as the Great Ali, am I right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Dude, all Qajars are not from Gorgan  For example, my branch was living in Gharabagh  So, I am not fully familiar with you guys  Anyway, I still think that you are wrong. For example, what Sobhan-Gholi means? Sobhan is the name of god. If Gholi means servant, we can say that Sobhan-Gholi means the servant of God, but if it means Ali, as you said, it would meant Ali the God, which obviously cannot be true. BTW, @Irajgholi also agreed that Gholi means Servant. But, I am not sure, maybe you are right. @Irajgholi , does Gholi means Ali or Servant?  @ghara ghan , I think I am right, but I would ask it from someone to make sure and let you know about it
> 
> 
> Aks ra paak kon   In doust e ma ham, familish gharanjik boud. oun ham mesle dadash e shoma sefid boud, vali cheshm haash ye kam keshideh tar boud  man mikhaastam bedounam ke tou yek shaakheh az shoma, masalan gharanjik ha be tor e mesaal, ekhtelaaf e chehre che ghadr hast? chon beyn e ma, ekhtelaaf e chehreh kheyli kam nist  vali man daashtam ba khodam fekr mikardam ke aayaa in be dalil e in hast ke Qajar ha ba baghiyeh ziyaad mixed shodand, ya inke baraaye baghiye ye ghabileh haye turk ham hamin tor ekhtelaaf chehreh beyneshoun hast.


valla man nemidunam chetory in roo javab age manzuret aksariyat aghaliyate asksariyat mesle dadasham hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> valla man nemidunam chetory in roo javab age manzuret aksariyat aghaliyate asksariyat mesle dadasham hastan



Are, Taghriban hamin manzouram boud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> Are, Taghriban hamin manzouram boud



What is manzour (acceptable) to you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> What is manzour (acceptable) to you ?


It is top-secret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> It is top-secret



Behosham Shuddum !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> Behosham Shuddum !


Dude, was it Hebrew?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

I thought I said that I fainted !  

I heard that in a Documentary on Iran whereby a Communist Politician in Shah's time was saying how he was tortured till he fainted & he made the 'Behoshum Shuddam' sound !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> -------------------------------
> @ghara ghan BTW, I remembered that "Gholi Beik" was also used before as a rank or nickname which it meant the Great servant of king.  It cannot be meant as the Great Ali, am I right?


 look your doing really trouble mistake beg means lord goli beg means ali the lord . we named a child with this kind of name when our father or grand father whom he has named as ali and he is beg of some where ! we still doing this my grand father's grand father was a haji and today we named a child with his name and his title thats normal even if the boy is not really a haji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ghara ghan said:


> cuz it's not turkic



I think it is Turkish.

"Kul" means slave. TÜRK DİL KURUMU

"Kulu" means servant of someone like If you say "Allah'ın Kulu" it means servant of god.

Ghuli seems like a pronunciation difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> I thought I said that I fainted !
> 
> I heard that in a Documentary on Iran whereby a Communist Politician in Shah's time was saying how he was tortured till he fainted & he made the 'Behoshum Shuddam' sound !




uh, I got it. Dude, We say Bihoush Shodam in fingilish. 

Fingiligh: Persian written by English Alphabet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Gholi comes from Ghulam (غلام) which means servant in Arabic. The Ghulam and Ghilman were famous Turkic slave-solders in the Samanid and Abbasid empires. But the linguistic roots of the word are Arabic.


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> look your doing really trouble mistake beg means lord goli beg means ali the lord . we named a child with this kind of name when our father or grand father whom he has named as ali and he is beg of some where ! we still doing this my grand father's grand father was a haji and today we named a child with his name and his title thats normal even if the boy is not really a haji


Dude, I am 90% sure that you are not right. But let me ask one of my acquaintances about it, and let you know in a few days


----------



## Nomad16

Sinan said:


> I think it is Turkish.
> 
> "Kul" means slave. TÜRK DİL KURUMU
> 
> "Kulu" means servant of someone like If you say "Allah'ın Kulu" it means servant of god.
> 
> Ghuli seems like a pronunciation difference.


i really have a problem to translate what i meaning to you kul and gholi and gholam and are not same kul dont mean slave it's difficult to explain it means arm or something when we are saying allah'in kulu yes it's translate to english means servant of allah but it's root came from arm not gholi or gholam about gholi قلی and gholam غلام you are making big mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Gholi comes from Ghulam (غلام) which means servant in Arabic. The Ghulam and Ghilman were famous Turkic slave-solders in the Samanid and Abbasid empires. But the linguistic roots of the word are Arabic.



What's up with your avatar.


----------



## Serpentine

ghara ghan said:


> valla man nemidunam chetory in roo javab age manzuret aksariyat aghaliyate asksariyat mesle dadasham hastan



How come you know Persian so well? Are you from Turkmenistan originally?


----------



## -SINAN-

ghara ghan said:


> i really have a problem to translate what i meaning to you kul and gholi and gholam and are not same kul dont mean slave it's difficult to explain it means arm or something when we are saying allah'in kulu yes it's translate to english means servant of allah but it's root came from arm not gholi or gholam about gholi قلی and gholam غلام you are making big mistake



Okay, i understand now. You are saying although they have similar meaning and similar pronunciation actually words come from different roots. 

Could be, i'm no expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Serpentine said:


> How come you know Persian so well? Are you from Turkmenistan originally?


 no im iranian


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan @Irajgholi 
Raasti, shoma baayad haddeaghal yeki az flag haat, keshvar e mahal e sokounatet basheh, va gar na age IP ye to ra check konand va bebinand baraaye in keshvar ha nisti, mitounand be onvaan e false flagger, ban bekonanet 
@Serpentine , Dorost e?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

According to Rajki's Arabic Etymological Dictionary:



> *ghulam*: servant, boy [Syr ‘alama, Uga ghlm, Phoen ‘lmt (maid)] Hin gulam, Ind ghulam, Per gholam borrowed from Ar. Most likely a cognate of Hebrew עלמה.



As you can see, the word has two different meanings in Arabic: servant and boy. Gholi most likely deprives from Ghulam.

The other famous Arabic word for servant is 'abd' of course. Hence, 'Abdullah' means 'Servant of God (Allah)'.


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan @Irajgholi
> Raasti, shoma baayad haddeaghal yeki az flag haat, keshvar e mahal e sokounatet basheh, va gar na age IP ye to ra check konand va bebinand baraaye in keshvar ha nisti, mitounand be onvaan e false flagger, ban bekonanet
> @Serpentine , Dorost e?


nemishe 3 ta flag gozasht ?!
ok har 2 roo ham iran mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> nemishe 3 ta flag gozasht ?!
> ok har 2 roo ham iran mikonam


khob yeki ra , fekr konam country flag ra, mitouni turkmenistan bezaari basheh \

PS. vali @Irajgholi baayad daghighan be hamin form e man, flag haash basheh. ya'ni flag e Iran samt e chap, flag e US samt e raast. Albatte age khaast, mitoune flag Iran ra kollan bardaareh, vali flag e US ra, ke toush zendegi mikoneh, baayad hatman bezaareh baasheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> khob yeki ra , fekr konam country flag ra, mitouni turkmenistan bezaari basheh


baz az hichi behtare 

agha in dokme avaz kardane flag kojast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Hey guys lets stop this Gholi thing.
And would some one please answer me that how many more millenniums should pass for the human race to stop discussing about tribal and ethnical subjects?
I am just sick of hearing that I am from that ethnic and you are from that tribe. Lets just end it in the name of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey guys lets stop this Gholi thing.
> And would some one please answer me that how many more millenniums should pass for the human race to stop discussing about tribal and ethnical subjects?
> I am just sick of hearing that I am from that ethnic and you are from that tribe. Lets just end it in the name of humanity.



A Pan-Islamist !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey guys lets stop this Gholi thing.
> And would some one please answer me that how many more millenniums should pass for the human race to stop discussing about tribal and ethnical subjects?
> I am just sick of hearing that I am from that ethnic and you are from that tribe. Lets just end it in the name of humanity.



Either one is Iranian or non-Iranian. Only these two qualifications matter to me.








Armstrong said:


> A Pan-Islamist !



So you want to trade ethnic qualifications for religious qualifications?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> baz az hichi behtare
> 
> agha in dokme avaz kardane flag kojast ?


man yaadam nist ke kojaast. 
@Islam shall be the winner @Serpentine @Irajgholi
shoma mitounid komakesh konid?

@Islam shall be the winner , lotfan ba in yaarou ke baalaaye man post daadeh, bahs nakon. hoseleh ye in antar ra nadaaram. merC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Surenas said:


> So you want to trade ethnic qualifications for religious qualifications?



Don't Quote Me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Armstrong said:


> Don't Quote Me !


Why are you upset bro?



Surenas said:


> Ah, what could I expect from the most worthless member on this forum who spends most of his time in every chitchat thread on this forum. I see, your lack of arguments is revealing.


Leave it alone dude, no need to trade insults just because you are angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Surenas said:


> Ah, what could I expect from the most worthless member on this forum who spends most of his time in every chitchat thread on this forum. I see, your lack of arguments is revealing.



No its just that I don't want my tongue to loose its control when confronted with someone who's parents were sheltered by Pakistan when they escaped from Iran, who was born on Pakistani Soil & yet the better part of his posts on any topic related to Pakistan are little more than venomous bile being sprouted at Pakistan & Pakistanis ! 

Good Day to You & Don't Quote me Again !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Surenas said:


> Either one is Iranian or non-Iranian. Only these two qualifications matter to me


Even that one is not a matter of importance for me. I believe there is a reason for the planet earth to be spherical. And that reason is for every one to know no matter where he is born, he has born in the center of this universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

agha ma ke in personal-details roo harchi gashtim flag milag peyda nakardim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> agha ma ke in personal-details roo harchi gashtim flag milag peyda nakardim



man ham avval ounjaa ra negaah kardam, vali naboud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Even that one is not a matter of importance for me. I believe there is a reason for the planet earth to be spherical. And that reason is for every one to know no matter where he is born, he has born in the center of this universe.



The earth is not the center of the universe according to most prominent scientists. In fact, the earth is nothing compared to the size of the whole universe. We are nothing, nada, although we like to exaggerate our importance over here. That is why we humans invented religion.

Anyway. Without ethnicity we wouldn't have any identity. A 'world citizen' sound nice, but is just as 'hollow' as many other hippy-like descriptions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

İ wish you guys would prefer English just a little more so İ can follow the conversation.
Now İ have to gues the empty spots .

Oh and don't touch armstrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Even that one is not a matter of importance for me. I believe there is a reason for the planet earth to be spherical. And that reason is for every one to know no matter where he is born, he has born in the center of this universe.



Or maybe that even Mother Nature favored Football over all other Sports !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

olcayto said:


> İ wish you guys would prefer English just a little more so İ can follow the conversation.
> Now İ have to gues the empty spots .
> 
> Oh and don't touch armstrong.



Heb je dan liever dat we met zijn allen Nederlands typen?


----------



## Nomad16

olcayto said:


> İ wish you guys would prefer English just a little more so İ can follow the conversation.
> Now İ have to gues the empty spots .
> 
> Oh and don't touch armstrong.


well i need to know how can i change my flag


----------



## Surenas

ghara ghan said:


> well i need to know how can i change my flag



What do you see when you click on 'personal details'?


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan 
inja post kon, va begou ke sharaayetet chi hast va begou ke flag ra koja mishe dorost kard:
Correct flags | Page 10


----------



## SinaG

ghara ghan said:


> well i need to know how can i change my flag


You will not get banned for your flags, you can keep them the same. Worse thing that will happen is that a mod will change them for you.


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> You will not get banned for your flags, you can keep them the same. Worse thing that will happen is that a mod will change them for you.


Na elzaaman. Albatteh shoma ham khodet baayad flag et ra dorost koni.


----------



## olcayto

Surenas said:


> Heb je dan liever dat we met zijn allen Nederlands typen?



Why Dutch?


----------



## Surenas

Lol at these flags. If a ban is what makes you nerves I am wondering how you guys manage in real life.


----------



## Nomad16

olcayto said:


> Why Dutch?


well i have been told since im iranian i must have at least one iran's flag

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

ghara ghan said:


> well i have been told since im iranian i must have at least one iran's flag



If you are a Turk ethnically than your flags are fine to me.


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> Na elzaaman. Albatteh shoma ham khodet baayad flag et ra dorost koni.



There is a member I saw (@Abingdonboy) who was upset because mods changed his flags for him to India, so I doubt you get banned. Also if you do not troll other nationalities and try to hide your true nationality there is no reason for mods to enforce the flag rule.


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> There is a member I saw (@Abingdonboy) who was upset because mods changed his flags for him to India, so I doubt you get banned. Also if you do not troll other nationalities and try to hide your true nationality there is no reason for mods to enforce the flag rule.


I don't know, that's your choice. should there be always a big punishment for you to obey laws? If that's the case, yes, you may be right, otherwise, I see no reason to breach the law.


----------



## New

Armstrong said:


> Or maybe that even Mother Nature favored Football over all other Sports !


Dude, I can't understand your key point here. But for the records, you just ruined my Socrates atmosphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

ghara ghan said:


> well i have been told since im iranian i must have at least one iran's flag



It's not that much of a problem. If you identify yourself with the countries in your profile, than I really doubt mods would say anything about it. 

I'm also a hundred percent sure that you won't get banned for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Nomad16

well since i told mod in correct flags they will fix me right ?? no need to worry about anything ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> I don't know, that's your choice. should there be always a big punishment for you to obey laws? If that's the case, yes, you may be right, otherwise, I see no reason to breach the law.



It's not real life man, just a forum. I'm not hurting anybody, to be honest I don't know how to change my flags and can't be bothered to figure out.

Anyway I made my original post because Ghara Ghan seemed to think he would get banned if he didn't change his flags, so I wanted to correct that assumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> well since i told mod in correct flags they will fix me right ?? no need to worry about anything ??


Nope, you should not be worried about anything, at all. Anyway, specially some arab members are always complaining about the flags of other members, specially in Middle-East section and specially complain about Iranian members, and accuse them for intentionally being a false flagger. I just wanted you to be safe from their repeated complains and nagging

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

ghara ghan said:


> well since i told mod in correct flags they will fix me right ?? no need to worry about anything ??


Oh sorry dude for the bad news, but they will find you, they will arrest you for the charge of deceiving public audience, and the minimum punishment would be 20 years of hard labor in correction camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Surenas

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Oh sorry dude for the bad news, but they will find you, they will arrest you for the charge of deceiving public audience, and the minimum punishment would be 20 years of hard labor in correction camps.



North Korean correction camps to be precisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Nope, you should not be worried about anything, at all. Anyway, specially some arab members are always complaining about the flags of other members, specially in Middle-East section and specially complain about Iranian members, and accuse them for intentionally being a false flagger. I just wanted you to be safe from their repeated complains and nagging


ty to have my back here your good friend im going to sleep now bye



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Oh sorry dude for the bad news, but they will find you, they will arrest you for the charge of deceiving public audience, and the minimum punishment would be 20 years of hard labor in correction camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ghara ghan said:


> well i need to know how can i change my flag


If I'm not mistaken, you can't change your flag after you choose it for 1st time. So contact one of senior mods like Webmaster or Oscar to change them for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

ghara ghan said:


> well since i told mod in correct flags they will fix me right ?? no need to worry about anything ??



If you told webby he will fix it for you.


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan @Irajgholi
> Raasti, shoma baayad haddeaghal yeki az flag haat, keshvar e mahal e sokounatet basheh, va gar na age IP ye to ra check konand va bebinand baraaye in keshvar ha nisti, mitounand be onvaan e false flagger, ban bekonanet
> @Serpentine , Dorost e?



man vpn daram aziz, hata age flag ro ham avaz konam baaz keshvaram dorost az ab dar nemiad 



rmi5 said:


> Dude, all Qajars are not from Gorgan For example, my branch was living in Gharabagh So, I am not fully familiar with you guys Anyway, I still think that you are wrong. For example, what Sobhan-Gholi means? Sobhan is the name of god. If Gholi means servant, we can say that Sobhan-Gholi means the servant of God, but if it means Ali, as you said, it would meant Ali the God, which obviously cannot be true. BTW, @Irajgholi also agreed that Gholi means Servant. But, I am not sure, maybe you are right. @Irajgholi , does Gholi means Ali or Servant? @ghara ghan , I think I am right, but I would ask it from someone to make sure and let you know about it



i had the servant in mind when i chose the username :d as Surenas said you could look at the Arabic root of the word or to what ghara ghan said. I just wanted to create a small paradox by using the Arabic meaning of the word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> man vpn daram aziz, hata age flag ro ham avaz konam baaz keshvaram dorost az ab dar nemiad
> i had the servant in mind when i chose the username :d as Surenas said you could look at the Arabic root of the word or to what ghara ghan said. I just wanted to create a small paradox by using the Arabic meaning of the word.


Where do you live? US or Iran?


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> Where do you live? US or Iran?



i live in Sunnyvale, CA


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> i had the servant in mind when i chose the username :d as Surenas said you could look at the Arabic root of the word or to what ghara ghan said. I just wanted to create a small paradox by using the Arabic meaning of the word.


Actually, At the beginning, Your name made me think that you have just created the account to troll. 


Irajgholi said:


> i live in Sunnyvale, CA


So, you live in bay area?


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Do you punish yourself for not being a good servant as well?
> 
> Are you Qajar? or meant Qajar era?



I was reminded of that albino monk in Da Vinci code.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> Actually, At the beginning, Your name made me think that you have just created the account to troll.



haha



rmi5 said:


> So, you live in bay area?



 yep

this is where i buy my vpn from

BolehVPN: a VPN service offering security, anonymity, privacy and P2P at fast speeds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Let me clarify this Gholi thingy

-It has nothing with Ghulam, its coming from "Kul" which is recorded as far as back in Orkhon inscriptions. although we may guess that the word "Ghulam" might be one of the reasons of word's deformation.

-Its not means arm, arm is Kol, they're different words but we can make guesses about them having same root from proto-Turkic times. ghara ghan is probably confused because as far as I know many words with o in it changed to u in Central Asian dialects in pronunciation, which I guess is same in Turkmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Targon said:


> Let me clarify this Gholi thingy
> 
> -It has nothing with Ghulam, its coming from "Kul" which is recorded as far as back in Orkhon inscriptions. although we may guess that the word "Ghulam" might be one of the reasons of word's deformation.
> 
> -Its not means arm, arm is Kol, they're different words but we can make guesses about them having same root from proto-Turkic times. ghara ghan is probably confused because as far as I know many words with o in it changed to u in Central Asian dialects in pronunciation, which I guess is same in Turkmen.



So, it means servant. is it right? and its root is "Kul" not Ghulam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> i live in Sunnyvale, CA


 I will be in bay area around May.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> I will be in bay area around May.



for work?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> for work?


yeah, kinda, but I won't miss the chance for a short trip as well. I want to visit Palo Alto, Berkeley, and San francisco.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> yeah, kinda, but I won't miss the chance for a short trip as well. I want to visit Palo Alto, Berkeley, and San francisco.



if u did go to San Francisco dont miss the alcatraz, i would recommend a tour but it might not be very easy to get the tickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> if u did go to San Francisco dont miss the alcatraz, i would recommend a tour but it might not be very easy to get the tickets.


Alcatraz?  The prison? Dude, It is like visiting Evin instead of visiting South Caspian beaches when you go to Iran.
I was mostly thinking of visiting their bridge, and visiting my friends who live there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> I will be in bay area around May.



Goddamn Iranians, crowding up the CA area

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> Alcatraz?  The prison? Dude, It is like visiting Evin instead of visiting South Caspian beaches when you go to Iran.
> I was mostly thinking of visiting their bridge, and visiting my friends who live there.



yeah but u will eventually see golden gate bridge, because its impossible to go to alcatraz without having to see golden gate first  alcatraz located at the southwest corner of the golden gate bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Goddamn Iranians, crowding up the CA area


Dude, What's up in Kiwis land? long time, no see   

BTW, I am sure @Armstrong would love to visit San Francisco, Since he has some strange love/hate relationship about gays, and previously, the city was literally gays capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> Dude, What's up in Kiwis land? long time, no see
> 
> BTW, I am sure @Armstrong would love to visit San Francisco, Since he has some strange love/hate relationship about gays, and previously, the city was literally gays capital.



haha he should definitely go to west hollywood then!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> yeah but u will eventually see golden gate bridge, because its impossible to go to alcatraz without having to see golden gate first  alcatraz located at the southwest corner of the golden gate bridge


 
I am not familiar with that region. I'll ask you later about the good places there to visit, if it is OK for you. 



Irajgholi said:


> haha he should definitely go to west hollywood then!!!


Dude, Is there any fully gay island or region for @Armstrong to visit, and probably live in it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> I am not familiar with that region. I'll ask you later about the good places there to visit, if it is OK for you.



lol bro i meant @Armstrong should give it a visit, because that area is known for its gay inhabitants

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> lol bro i meant @Armstrong should give it a visit, because that area is known for its gay inhabitants



I know. He definitely would visit there 
But, I wanted to know a list of good places to visit for myself  I guess, Armstrong already knows where to visit for himself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

by the way, west hollywood is quite far from sunnyvale, its a nearly 6 hours drive!



rmi5 said:


> I know. He definitely would visit there
> But, I wanted to know a list of good places to visit for myself  I guess, Armstrong already knows where to visit for himself



sure bro, ask me any time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Irajgholi said:


> by the way, west hollywood is quite far from sunnyvale, its a nearly 6 hours drive!


West Hollywood is in Los Angles, dude! it is hundreds of miles away from bay area!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

rmi5 said:


> West Hollywood is in Los Angles, dude! it is hundreds of miles away from bay area!


yeah i just wanted to let him know that 

because he might think that its close to sunnyvale and get a wrong ticket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Dude, What's up in Kiwis land? long time, no see
> 
> BTW, I am sure @Armstrong would love to visit San Francisco, Since he has some strange love/hate relationship about gays, and previously, the city was literally gays capital.



Armstrong must come out of the closet.

Just when I was thinking of moving to Australia, all the Indians are leaving to Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

So I saw this report on Simulation of Iran thunderous reaction against Israel's contingent attack on Almayadeen TV.. and it is really intresting, I was wondering if any one know where I can find the full movie and if possible in English?

here is the report with a short video of the simulation in Arabic ... 
الميادين | الأخبار - فيلم إيراني يرعب إسرائيل

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

Syrian Lion said:


> So I saw this report on Simulation of Iran thunderous reaction against Israel's contingent attack on Almayadeen TV.. and it is really intresting, I was wondering if any one know where I can find the full movie and if possible in English?
> 
> here is the report with a short video of the simulation in Arabic ...
> الميادين | الأخبار - فيلم إيراني يرعب إسرائيل


watch the full documentary with English subtitle:
documentary "nightmare of the vultures", history of drones in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

KingMamba said:


> If you told webby he will fix it for you.


ty buddy



Serpentine said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you can't change your flag after you choose it for 1st time. So contact one of senior mods like Webmaster or Oscar to change them for you.


ty my bro


----------



## Serpentine

Guys, tomorrow and the day after, I have 2 entrance exams for Ms, please pray for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Guys, tomorrow and the day after, I have 2 entrance exams for Ms, please pray for me.



I hope you succeed . 

Get some sleep man .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Serpentine said:


> Guys, tomorrow and the day after, I have 2 entrance exams for Ms, please pray for me.



Good luck, stay calm and don't panic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

good luck, walking in the footsteps of giants, List of Persian scientists and scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Guys, tomorrow and the day after, I have 2 entrance exams for Ms, please pray for me.


Good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahiska

Wow this Thread has so many pages is it so long since i last visited here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Guys, tomorrow and the day after, I have 2 entrance exams for Ms, please pray for me.



Man motma'ennam ke hatman khoub mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

whats new guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> whats new guys?


Nothing. We have just changed our avatars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Nothing. We have just changed our avatars


nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> nice


Have you seen the movie "Gravity"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Have you seen the movie "Gravity"?


lol i am downloading right now 23%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Absolutely nothing, Theeeeeeerrrrrrreeeeee weeeeerrrrrreeee dinosaurs then came the Islam around 1400 years ago then after a couple of 24/7 drunken freakish traitor kings emerged Islamic revolution on 1979, and after that we are seeing Iran becoming the most powerful superpower on earth.


Are you trolling or is this actually true? How do you take it so lightly?


----------



## Syrian Lion

mohsen said:


> watch the full documentary with English subtitle:
> documentary "nightmare of the vultures", history of drones in Iran


Thank you!! I'm going to watch it Friday night...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Are you trolling or is this actually true? How do you take it so lightly?


I was just role playing a trolling role.
It depends on how you define the truth. Or maybe a better question What is truth? Oh sorry man, I am not in the mood to answer your question right now. Maybe others can help.
I am currently busy reading, Thus Spoke Zarathustra and at this very time I can't recognize the man I see in the mirror.


Serpentine said:


> Guys, tomorrow and the day after, I have 2 entrance exams for Ms, please pray for me


God didn't promise days without pain, laughter without sorrow, or sun without rain, but He did promise strength for the day, comfort for the tears, and light for the way. If God brings you to it, He will bring you through it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

How are the university entrance exams in Iran ?


----------



## Ostad

Targon said:


> How are the university entrance exams in Iran ?


very hard .


----------



## Serpentine

Targon said:


> How are the university entrance exams in Iran ?


As @Ostad said, it's usually hard.
Today I had Nano Technology exam and it was hard tbqh. Tomorrow it's Materials science and I'm sure it's even harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Nano technology ? what kind of entrance exam is that


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> As a Kashmiri I'd be their worst nightmare - I have no delusions of Peace or Friendship !


so what will you do? 



Serpentine said:


> As @Ostad said, it's usually hard.
> Today I had Nano Technology exam and it was hard tbqh. Tomorrow it's Materials science and I'm sure it's even harder.


best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Every field has its own exam, like civil engineering, or electronics, mechanics aerospace etc. Nano is also a separate field, I thought other countries have it too.don't you have nano as an engineering field in Turkey?


Targon said:


> Nano technology ? what kind of entrance exam is that


----------



## The SiLent crY

Targon said:


> How are the university entrance exams in Iran ?



They are like pain in the a s s .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

We have, but I'm confused, aren't we talking about exams of entering university ? if you didn't entered that field yet, why are you have to take exams of it 

In Turkey we are entering same exam(except language, I took language exam), but the result you get changes depends on your choice, for example if you want to be a literature teacher, or a math teacher your point is calculated differently, parts of exam that is related to that field of your choice gives bonus point.

Edit: sorry I'm mistaken, we are not entering same exam, only first exam is same, second and most important is divided 5 different exams, each concentrated on different fields, I have took language exam, you can take whichever you want, may be all five.


----------



## rmi5

Targon said:


> We have, but I'm confused, aren't we talking about exams of entering university ? if you didn't entered that field yet, why are you have to take exams of it
> 
> In Turkey we are entering same exam(except language, I took language exam), but the result you get changes depends on your choice, for example if you want to be a literature teacher, or a math teacher your point is calculated differently, parts of exam that is related to that field of your choice gives bonus point.
> 
> Edit: sorry I'm mistaken, we are not entering same exam, only first exam is same, second and most important is divided 5 different exams, each concentrated on different fields, I have took language exam, you can take whichever you want, may be all five.



I think the confusing point is that you are talking about the entrance exam for bachelor degree in universities, while @Serpentine is talking about the entrance exam for masters degree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Targon said:


> We have, but I'm confused, aren't we talking about exams of entering university ? if you didn't entered that field yet, why are you have to take exams of it
> 
> In Turkey we are entering same exam(except language, I took language exam), but the result you get changes depends on your choice, for example if you want to be a literature teacher, or a math teacher your point is calculated differently, parts of exam that is related to that field of your choice gives bonus point.
> 
> Edit: sorry I'm mistaken, we are not entering same exam, only first exam is same, second and most important is divided 5 different exams, each concentrated on different fields, I have took language exam, you can take whichever you want, may be all five.



Now I see the problem. 
As @rmi5 said, I'm taking the exams for master degree, while you are talking about bachelor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Ups sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@rmi5 @Ostad @Serpentine @Abii @spiderkiller @mohsen @S00R3NA @Ayush @xenon54 @Irajgholi @SinaG @Surenas @ResurgentIran @Sinan , and all other dear members whom I can't remember right now.
Respectfully, I am curious to know, If you were supposed to recommend one and just one book, what would it be?
I mean that kinda book that if a person is supposed to die in less than a week you would recommend him to read.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## -SINAN-

@Islam shall be the winner

It is "Lord of the Rings" triology for me. I enjoyed the book more than the film itself.

Also the "Improbable" by Adam Fawer was very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> , and all other dear members whom I can't remember right now.
> Respectfully, I am curious to know, If you were supposed to recommend one and just one book, what would it be?
> I mean that kinda book that if a person is supposed to die in less than a week you would recommend him to read.


Are you going to die?
If that's the case, I would suggest you to enjoy rest of your life and have fun instead of reading books 



Sinan said:


> @Islam shall be the winner
> 
> It is "Lord of the Rings" triology for me. I enjoyed the book more than the film itself.
> 
> Also the "Improbable" by Adam Fawer was very good.


I have only read 2 pages of this trilogy and have seen half of one of the films.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> It is "Lord of the Rings" triology for me. I enjoyed the book more than the film itself.


Since I have seen the whole series, would you recommend me to read the books either?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @Serpentine @Abii @spiderkiller @mohsen @S00R3NA @Ayush @xenon54 @Irajgholi @SinaG @Surenas @ResurgentIran @Sinan , and all other dear members whom I can't remember right now.
> Respectfully, I am curious to know, If you were supposed to recommend one and just one book, what would it be?
> I mean that kinda book that if a person is supposed to die in less than a week you would recommend him to read.



It's really hard to choose only one. But I would recommend 1. 100 years of solitude.
2.Her Eyes (chashmhaiash) from Bozorg Alavi. 

There are some others, but since you only asked for one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

I'm more of a novel fan so i recommend two novels i think everyone should read them atleast once. 
1. Le comte de monte cristo
2.the Silence of the lambs
Two pure piece of art

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Since I have seen the whole series, would you recommend me to read the books either?


i recommend you to see the shameless tvs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

shahnameh

or Sophie's Choice, I liked that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Are you going to die?
> If that's the case, I would suggest you to enjoy rest of your life and have fun instead of reading books


LOL, no, bite your tongue dude, 
Just wanted to narrow the options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> LOL, no, bite your tongue dude,
> Just wanted to narrow the options.


I don't know if you can find The God Delusion in Iran (99.999999999% you can't), but that's worth a read. you can download it. 

For a quick read I'd suggest The Prince by Machiavelli. One of my all time favorites. That book never gets old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> i recommend you to see the shameless tvs


What is that?


----------



## SinaG

Islam shall be the winner said:


> and all other dear members whom I can't remember right now.
> Respectfully, I am curious to know, If you were supposed to recommend one and just one book, what would it be?
> I mean that kinda book that if a person is supposed to die in less than a week you would recommend him to read.



I highly recommend Where's Wally.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Since I have seen the whole series, would you recommend me to read the books either?



Don't read it... because without watching the film, you use your imagination to visualize.

But after seeing the film, you'll just remember the film so you won't get the same taste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> LOL, no, bite your tongue dude,
> Just wanted to narrow the options.


Sophie's World, A Brief History of Time.
@Abii I have read The God Delusion. Honestly, I think that the books and articles written by Iranians, and some middle-eastern regarding the religion, are better, specially if you want to suggest them to a middle-eastern person.
I suggest Ibn Warraq books in this category, specially this one:  چرا مسلمان نیستم - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد which has a persian translated version as well. 
BTW, The Prince is a very awesome book. I recommend @Islam shall be the winner to read it as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> What is that?


are you telling me you didn't watch the shameless !!!!!!!!!  half of your life is dar fana !  it's very funny tv serise i highly recommend you to see this if even your going to die soon ! it will make you laugh a lot i wont tell the story you better watch it yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @Serpentine @Abii @spiderkiller @mohsen @S00R3NA @Ayush @xenon54 @Irajgholi @SinaG @Surenas @ResurgentIran @Sinan , and all other dear members whom I can't remember right now.
> Respectfully, I am curious to know, If you were supposed to recommend one and just one book, what would it be?
> I mean that kinda book that if a person is supposed to die in less than a week you would recommend him to read.



I have no freaking idea dude cos I'm already dead .

But if you're in bad condition , etc I suggest you to read Sohrab Sepehri's poems cos all you see in them is hope , beauty and Love .

چشم ها را بايد شست، جور ديگر بايد ديد.
واژه ها را بايد شست .
واژه بايد خود باد، واژه بايد خود باران باشد.

چترها را بايد بست.
زير باران بايد رفت.
فكر را، خاطره را، زير باران بايد برد.
با همه مردم شهر ، زير باران بايد رفت.
دوست را، زير باران بايد ديد.
عشق را، زير باران بايد جست.
زير باران بايد با زن خوابيد.
زير باران بايد بازي كرد.
زير بايد بايد چيز نوشت، حرف زد، نيلوفر كاشت
زندگي تر شدن پي در پي ،
زندگي آب تني كردن در حوضچه "اكنون"است.

رخت ها را بكنيم:
آب در يك قدمي است.

روشني را بچشيم.
شب يك دهكده را وزن كنيم، خواب يك آهو را.
گرمي لانه لكلك را ادراك كنيم.
روي قانون چمن پا نگذاريم.
در موستان گره ذايقه را باز كنيم.
و دهان را بگشاييم اگر ماه در آمد.
و نگوييم كه شب چيز بدي است.
و نگوييم كه شب تاب ندارد خبر از بينش باغ.

و بياريم سبد
ببريم اين همه سرخ ، اين همه سبز.

صبح ها نان و پنيرك بخوريم.
و بكاريم نهالي سر هر پيچ كلام.
و بپاشيم ميان دو هجا تخم سكوت.
و نخوانيم كتابي كه در آن باد نمي آيد
و كتابي كه در آن پوست شبنم تر نيست
و كتابي كه در آن ياخته ها بي بعدند.
و نخواهيم مگس از سر انگشت طبيعت بپرد.
و نخواهيم پلنگ از در خلقت برود بيرون.
و بدانيم اگر كرم نبود ، زندگي چيزي كم داشت.
و اگر خنج نبود ، لطمه ميخورد به قانون درخت.
و اگر مرگ نبود دست ما در پي چيزي مي گشت.
و بدانيم اگر نور نبود ، منطق زنده پرواز دگرگون مي شد.
و بدانيم كه پيش از مرجان خلائي بود در انديشه درياها.

و نپرسيم كجاييم،
بو كنيم اطلسي تازه بيمارستان را.

و نپرسيم كه فواره اقبال كجاست.
و نپرسيم چرا قلب حقيقت آبي است.
و نپرسيم پدرهاي پدرها چه نسيمي، چه شبي داشته اند.
پشت سر نيست فضايي زنده.
پشت سر مرغ نمي خواند.
پشت سر باد نمي آيد.
پشت سر پنجره سبز صنوبر بسته است.
پشت سر روي همه فرفره ها خاك نشسته است.
پشت سر خستگي تاريخ است.
پشت سر خاطره موج به ساحل صدف سر دسكون مي ريزد.

لب دريا برويم،
تور در آب بيندازيم
و بگيريم طراوت را از آب.

ريگي از روي زمين برداريم
وزن بودن را احساس كنيم.

بد نگوييم به مهتاب اگر تب داريم
(ديده ام گاهي در تب ، ماه مي آيد پايين،
مي رسد دست به سقف ملكوت.
ديده ام، سهره بهتر مي خواند.
گاه زخمي كه به پا داشته ام
زير و بم هاي زمين را به من آموخته است.
گاه در بستر بيماري من، حجم گل چند برابر شده است.
و فزون تر شده است ، قطر نارنج ، شعاع فانوس.)
و نترسيم از مرگ
(مرگ پايان كبوتر نيست.
مرگ وارونه يك زنجره نيست.
مرگ در ذهن اقاقي جاري است.
مرگ در آب و هواي خوش انديشه نشيمن دارد.
مرگ در ذات شب دهكده از صبح سخن مي گويد.
مرگ با خوشه انگور مي آيد به دهان.
مرگ در حنجره سرخ - گلو مي خواند.
مرگ مسئول قشنگي پر شاپرك است.
مرگ گاهي ريحان مي چيند.
مرگ گاهي ودكا مي نوشد.
گاه در سايه است به ما مي نگرد.
و همه مي دانيم
ريه هاي لذت ، پر اكسيژن مرگ است.)

در نبنديم به روي سخن زنده تقدير كه از پشت چپر هاي صدا مي شنويم.

پرده را برداريم :
بگذاريم كه احساس هوايي بخورد.
بگذاريم بلوغ ، زير هر بوته كه مي خواهد بيتوته كند.
بگذاريم غريزه پي بازي برود.
كفش ها را بكند، و به دنبال فصول از سر گل ها بپرد.
بگذاريم كه تنهايي آواز بخواند.
چيز بنويسد.
به خيابان برود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

ghara ghan said:


> are you telling me you didn't watch the shameless !!!!!!!!!  half of your life is dar fana !  it's very funny tv serise i highly recommend you to see this if even your going to die soon ! it will make you laugh a lot i wont tell the story you better watch it yourself


Shamless is good but not that much i guess its your taste

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

SinaG said:


> I highly recommend Where's Wally.


well i prefer the family guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Islam shall be the winner 
I forgot to mention Animal Farm, and 1984. Specially, 1984 makes you think that George Orwell has written the book for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I have only read 2 pages of this trilogy and have seen half of one of the films.



Lord of the rings, series are just amazing.



spiderkiller said:


> 1. Le comte de monte cristo


Dude, consider language restrictions,



spiderkiller said:


> .the Silence of the lambs


have seen the movie, are they related?



ghara ghan said:


> i recommend you to see the shameless tvs


,Roger that.



Esfand said:


> or Sophie's Choice, I liked that


do you mean Sophie's World by Jostein Gaarder?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> The Prince


Just amazing.



Abii said:


> The God Delusion


will be on the list.



SinaG said:


> Where's Wally.


----------



## spiderkiller

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Lord of the rings, series are just amazing.
> 
> 
> Dude, consider language restrictions,
> 
> 
> have seen the movie, are they related?
> 
> 
> ,Roger that.[/quote





Islam shall be the winner said:


> Lord of the rings, series are just amazing.
> 
> 
> Dude, consider language restrictions,
> 
> 
> have seen the movie, are they related?
> 
> 
> ,Roger that.



Both of these books are available in persian and english and french . Suit yourself
The silence of the lambs worths reading although the movie and the book have the same story and characters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> Sepehri's poems


Also sohrab's poems are promising, but whenever I read them I somehow feel sad? but thanks



rmi5 said:


> I forgot to mention Animal Farm, and 1984. Specially, 1984 makes you think that George Orwell has written the book for Iran.


LOL, I have read the farsi edition? you are absolutely right, I wondered why hasn't it been censored while I read it.



Serpentine said:


> 100 years of solitude.



cheshmhayash kheyli ghashange, merci

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I suggest Ibn Warraq books in this category, specially this one: چرا مسلمان نیستم - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد which has a persian translated version as well.



Dude, even the wiki link is filtered, I will put it on the top of my list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Dude, even the wiki link is filtered, I will put it on the top of my list.


http://mamnoe.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/islam-mosalmani.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Iranians here, I don't want to spoil this thread and turn it into a different discussion, I just want to say that the US Air Force is training a lot recently in my state in preparation for attack against your country. So take the threat seriously because something odd is happening in our skies lately they are doing large scale exercises. 

That's all I wanted to say hopefully both sides can avoid war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hazzy997 said:


> Iranians here, I don't want to spoil this thread and turn it into a different discussion, I just want to say that the US Air Force is training a lot recently in my state in preparation for attack against your country. So take the threat seriously because something odd is happening in our skies lately they are doing large scale exercises.
> 
> That's all I wanted to say hopefully both sides can avoid war.



Don't worry , I took options from the table when everyone were sleeping in white house . 

Have fun .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## spiderkiller

That might be threat for syria not iran 
دوستان اين رتبه ايران تو سايت گلوبال پور چرا انقدر اومده پايين ؟ يعني تو چهار سال از ١٢ رسيده ٢٢؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

spiderkiller said:


> That might be threat for syria not iran
> دوستان اين رتبه ايران تو سايت گلوبال پور چرا انقدر اومده پايين ؟ يعني تو چهار سال از ١٢ رسيده ٢٢؟



What?


----------



## spiderkiller

Hazzy997 said:


> What?


There is a tiny tiny possibility that US tries to help the rebels in syria . Nothing strange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

spiderkiller said:


> There is a tiny tiny possibility that US tries to help the rebels in syria . Nothing strange



I was speaking about Iran not Syria. But, let the topic get back to what it was I don't want to ruin this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @Serpentine @Abii @spiderkiller @mohsen @S00R3NA @Ayush @xenon54 @Irajgholi @SinaG @Surenas @ResurgentIran @Sinan , and all other dear members whom I can't remember right now.
> Respectfully, I am curious to know, If you were supposed to recommend one and just one book, what would it be?
> I mean that kinda book that if a person is supposed to die in less than a week you would recommend him to read.



The best rook I have ever read is "Crime and Punishment" by Fjodor Dostojevskij.
Its pretty dark though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ResurgentIran said:


> Crime and Punishment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Hazzy997 said:


> Iranians here, I don't want to spoil this thread and turn it into a different discussion, I just want to say that the US Air Force is training a lot recently in my state in preparation for attack against your country. So take the threat seriously because something odd is happening in our skies lately they are doing large scale exercises.


Congratulations dude, officially you are considered a spy now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Congratulations dude, officially you are considered a spy now.



Spy on who?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Hazzy997 said:


> Spy on who?


Mr. Hazyden, the new spy on united states of America. just like that Snowden guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Mr. Hazyden, t.



I know yo guys already know this but is getting more intense that's all I'm saying.


----------



## New

Hazzy997 said:


> I know yo guys already know this but is getting more intense that's all I'm saying.


Thanks dude, I think I might wana change my bedroom for the basement.
But when two elephants fight, the grass suffers; and, when the same two elephants make love, the grass also suffers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks dude, I think I might wana change my bedroom for the basement.
> But when two elephants fight, the grass suffers; and, when the same two elephants make love, the grass also suffers.



Republic of Congo?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Surenas

Your obsession with Turks is annoying. Don't pollute our threads, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @Serpentine @Abii @spiderkiller @mohsen @S00R3NA @Ayush @xenon54 @Irajgholi @SinaG @Surenas @ResurgentIran @Sinan , and all other dear members whom I can't remember right now.
> Respectfully, I am curious to know, If you were supposed to recommend one and just one book, what would it be?
> I mean that kinda book that if a person is supposed to die in less than a week you would recommend him to read.


I would say The Lord of The Ring trilogy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Good luck with your exams @Serpentine



Sinan said:


> @Surenas
> 
> Your obsession with Turks is annoying. Don't pollute our threads, please.



Under one condition: if rmi5 changes his flag into a Turkish one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Good luck with your exams @Serpentine
> Under one condition: if rmi5 changes his flag into a Turkish one.



I'm in no position to talk for @rmi5 

But @Ir.Tab. at the the time did the exact same thing. We embraced him as one of our own that will be the same case with Rmi5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> I'm in no position to talk for @rmi5
> 
> But @Ir.Tab. at the the time did the exact same thing. We embraced him as one of our own that will be the same case with Rmi5.



I'm sure you guys will and I would appreciate that.


----------



## Falcon29

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL



My Palestinian friend, whats up with the reports that Iran is improving its relations with Fatah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I'm in no position to talk for @rmi5
> 
> But @Ir.Tab. at the the time did the exact same thing. We embraced him as one of our own that will be the same case with Rmi5.


Well, I didn't know that these trolls have made @Ir.Tab. to change his flags, before. Anyway, whether I want it or not, the changing flag option is no longer available. BTW, maybe @Surenas will be satisfied if I change my avatar to this one:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Surenas

Perfect. That flag will do. And you could change your flag, since you are not even living in Iran. Change your avatar too, and I promis that I would never talk about Turks again. Deal?


----------



## olcayto

Surenas said:


> Perfect. That flag will do. And you could change your flag, since you are not even living in Iran. Change your avatar too, and I* promis that I would never talk about Turks again. Deal?*



@rmi5 , just for the sake of the bold part accept it.
Ofcourse if he doesn't pussy out on us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

olcayto said:


> @rmi5 , just for the sake of the bold part accept it.
> Ofcourse if he doesn't pussy out on us.



Promise is a promise. I will hold on to it.


----------



## -SINAN-

olcayto said:


> @rmi5 , just for the sake of the bold part accept it.
> Ofcourse if he doesn't pussy out on us.




Nope, i don't think Rmi should give in to threats.... he should change only if he wants. 

We can deal with Surenas one way or the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Guys, @Sinan @olcayto ,
This stupid kurdish kid, does not even worth as one grain of sand. I think he has some bad childhood memories from turks. What we need to do, is only ignoring him. otherwise, he would get tended to troll more and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> It has never been a threat. You asked for my departure from Turkish threads, and I gave you just one condition for it.



A the same meaning as. "If Rmi5 don't change his flag, i will continue on trolling."

@rmi5 just do *what you want*, mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Guys, @Sinan @olcayto ,
> This stupid kurdish kid, does not even worth as one grain of sand. I think he has some bad childhood memories from turks. What we need to do, is only ignoring him. otherwise, he would get tended to troll more and more.




Don't bother yourself with him, we will deal with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> Don't bother yourself with him, we will deal with him.



'Don't worry guys, I'm from the internet'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Don't bother yourself with him, we will deal with him.


Thanks dude, he is only a waste of time. I never mind him, and I suggest you to never mind him either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

Surenas said:


> I knew it. Too cowardice to accept it. We all know you are worth less than a South African mineworker.



I don't understand why you are so obsessed with everything that is Turkish. 
Explain to me, what happened in your childhood? Got teased too much at school? Girlfriend got stolen by a Turk Geert Wilders style?

If none above, please explain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Thanks dude, he is only a waste of time. I never mind him, and I suggest you to never mind him either.



You made me burn inside.    



olcayto said:


> I don't understand why you are so obsessed with everything that is Turkish.
> Explain to me, what happened in your childhood? Got teased too much at school? Girlfriend got stolen by a Turk Geert Wilders style?
> 
> If none above, please explain.



Bro, I am not even in 99% of your topics. Only when you guys are repeating historical nonsense I am getting a message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Surenas said:


> You made me burn inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, I am not even in 99% of your topics. Only when you guys are repeating historical nonsense I am getting a message.



Messages or not. It still doesn't explain this Turk obsession you're showing, does it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

olcayto said:


> Messages or not. It still doesn't explain this Turk obsession you're showing, does it?


One tip, he is Kurd, this could answer it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> One tip, *he is Kurd*, this could answer it.



Source for that claim?


----------



## -SINAN-

@Surenas 

For what you have done today, i will eat you alive. You can expect me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Source for that claim?


Many of your messages here in forum, you never said it openly but your defending them like no one else, i dont think a Iraninan would to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Many of your messages here in forum, you never said it openly but your defending them like no one else, i dont think a Iraninan would to this.



Are you sure I've never said it openly? Second, what does an Iranian exactly mean according to you?


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Many of your messages here in forum, you never said it openly but your defending them like no one else, i dont think a Iraninan would to this.



Once, he jumped on me because i said "cave mongrels" to PKK.

He mistaken it for me saying this words to Kurds. He begin to attack. Even Bahoz didn't jump on me but he did.

His actions speaks for himself.... but he is not accepting what he is. A typical behavior from obvious people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Are you sure I've never said it openly? Second, what does an Iranian exactly mean according to you?


No im not sure and i meant ethnic Persian i know everyone in Iran is called Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Are you sure I've never said it openly? Second, what does an Iranian exactly mean according to you?



He meant Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> @Surenas
> 
> For what you have done today, i will eat you alive. You can expect me.



Could I give you a culinary tip? Use some curcuma if you eat Surenas. Makes it tastier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Could I give you a culinary tip? Use some curcuma if you eat Surenas. Makes it tastier.



You surely in mood from what you achieved today. Just expect me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> No im not sure and i meant ethnic Persian i know everyone in Iran is called Iranian.



I am Persian. What now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> I am Persian. What now?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> You surely in mood from what you achieved today. Just expect me.



Only if you promise to drop by on Valentine Day, ok honey? 




xenon54 said:


>



Only 50%, but I am not sure which half.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

This troll has claimed to be a half kermanshahi kurd and half persian before. But, I think he is not persian and is only a kurd troll. He has previously claimed to be born in a refugee camp in Pakistan, @Armstrong knows it better than me. But, I think he is lying. He does even know some turkish words and phrases, but does not know Persian at all. This part is interesting for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Only if you promise to drop by on Valentine Day, ok honey?



Sorry, Unlike you, i will be on date tomorrow.



Surenas said:


> Only 50%, but I am not sure which half.



Do you know what we call the people here who are unsure about their parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> This troll has claimed to be a half kermanshahi kurd and half persian before. But, I think he is not persian and is only a kurd troll. He has previously claimed to be born in a refugee camp in Pakistan



Kermanshahi and Shirazi, perhaps even with Qashqai Turkish blood. Woooeeeh! Sounds like an interesting mix, don't you think?

Oh, and I never been in a Pakistani refugee camp. No Iranian ever went there.



> knows it better than me. But, I think he is lying. He does even know some turkish words and phrases, but does not know Persian at all. This part is interesting for me.



I might even be Turkish. Who knows? Hahaha. 



Sinan said:


> Do you know what we call the people here who are unsure about their parents.



A Turk?


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> Only 50%, but I am not sure which half.



Do you know what you just called your mother now?
I think you did some bad mistake, please edit your post  I will delete my post as well


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Do you know what you just called your mother now?
> I think you did some bad mistake, please edit your post  I will delete my post as well



Lolol, you guys with bad reading comprehension problems. If people are 'mixed', they usually talk about their better and worse half. Hahaha, you dirty scumbags. Being real Turkish over here.


----------



## iranigirl2

lots of trolls here as usual. I don't understand the Turkish obsession with Iranian chill thread. Don't you have your own? Why do you always post here?


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Lolol, you guys with bad reading comprehension problems. If people are 'mixed', they usually talk about their better and worse half. Hahaha, you dirty scumbags. Being real Turkish over here.



We didn't insult your nationality but we are being scumbags......

So you don't know your parents and have no logic...








iranigirl2 said:


> lots of trolls here as usual. I don't understand the Turkish obsession with Iranian chill thread. Don't you have your own? Why do you always post here?



Welcome back, please tell us. Where we insulted or bad-mouthed Iranis in this thread.

Our dispute is only with Surenas regardless of his nationality

And you can also check the state of Turkish section and see for yourself, why we have dispute with Surenas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> My Palestinian friend, whats up with the reports that Iran is improving its relations with Fatah?



I wouldn't take it too seriously, it's for Fatah basically to get at Hamas and apparently nothing has been getting serious but they are discussing talks to develop relations following deadline for peace talks. I don't see how that would work to be honest, I'm not sure what Iran needs from Fatah. Maybe Iran wants Fatah to allow Hamas to form a joint military presence or Iran is just considering political interests in the region regarding Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

Sinan said:


> Welcome back, please tell us. Where we insulted or bad-mouthed Iranis in this thread.
> 
> Our dispute is only with Surenas regardless of his nationality


 

too many Turkish members ang out here, just go back through this thrednd see it for yourself. Obviously this forum is open to all regardless of your nationality. But I'm wondering why torks spend so much time in Iranian chill thread, you have your own thread for casual talk.


----------



## TurAr

iranigirl2 said:


> too many Turkish members ang out here, just go back through this thrednd see it for yourself. Obviously this forum is open to all regardless of your nationality. But I'm wondering why *torks *spend so much time in Iranian chill thread, you have your own thread for casual talk.



There is your answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

iranigirl2 said:


> But I'm wondering why torks spend


We know what that means kitty.


----------



## Armstrong

iranigirl2 said:


> too many Turkish members ang out here, just go back through this thrednd see it for yourself. Obviously this forum is open to all regardless of your nationality. But I'm wondering why *torks* spend so much time in Iranian chill thread, you have your own thread for casual talk.



What did you call My People ? 

That better be a typo because I know that you're a better person than that !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

iranigirl2 said:


> too many Turkish members ang out here, just go back through this thrednd see it for yourself. Obviously this forum is open to all regardless of your nationality. But I'm wondering why torks spend so much time in Iranian chill thread, you have your own thread for casual talk.



Because there are actually Iranians we want to talk to. Those same members also comes to our section, which who we have great talks.

It's called socializing. You should try it too once in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> What did you call My People ?
> 
> That better be a typo because I know that you're a better person than that !


I dont think thats a typo, she doesnt say much about this, but i know she doesnt like Turks much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> We didn't insult your nationality but we are being scumbags......
> 
> So you don't know your parents and have no logic...





TurAr said:


> The guy was born in Pakistan, my guess is while his parents were fleeing from Iran, Pakistan was their first stop. His mother is Kurdish and a Persian father would make the most sense about his rhetoric, but who knows since he has some issues. His father could be anything...



kim bilir belki bende turkum,bu bir sorun yaratmaz sanirsam..


----------



## SinaG

xenon54 said:


> I dont think thats a typo, she doesnt say much about this, but i know she doesnt like Turks much.



It's not a swear word, it is just how Turk is pronounced in Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Hazzy997 said:


> I wouldn't take it too seriously, it's for Fatah basically to get at Hamas and apparently nothing has been getting serious but they are discussing talks to develop relations following deadline for peace talks. I don't see how that would work to be honest, I'm not sure what Iran needs from Fatah. Maybe Iran wants Fatah to allow Hamas to form a joint military presence or Iran is just considering political interests in the region regarding Syria.



Thanks. I've read about comments that Fatah might want to show the US that they have other options as well, may the peace talks fail. This makes sense?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> I dont think thats a typo, she doesnt say much about this, but i know she doesnt like Turks much.



I'm sure it must be unintentional because shes a good person !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

Something else I've noticed trkish members are usually very disrespectful. There are some good members , but the majority are very racist and disrespectful, which is a shame . There is NOT one Iranian member that behaves like this.


----------



## xenon54 out

SinaG said:


> It's not a swear word, it is just how Turk is pronounced in Persian.


Some one said once in here that it is a rude calling for Azeris, i dont know if its true but some known memebers use it once in a while when there is a heated debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Surenas said:


> kim bilir belki bende turkum,bu bir sorun yaratmaz sanirsam..



Nah, you are not Turk for sure. Most probably, you have a Turkish Kurd roommate.


----------



## SinaG

xenon54 said:


> Some one said once in here that it is a rude calling for Azeris, i dont know if its true but some known memebers use it once in a while when there is a heated debate.



I believe the racist term you are thinking of is Tork-e khar, which means donkey Turk. The Tork on its own just means Turk and Azeris in Iran call themselves Tork.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

SinaG said:


> I believe the racist term you are thinking of is Tork-e khar, which means donkey Turk. The Tork on its own just means Turk and Azeris in Iran call themselves Tork.


Ok thanks for clearification.

@iranigirl2 sry looks like we misunderstood you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> Thanks. I've read about comments that Fatah might want to show the US that they have other options as well, may the peace talks fail. This makes sense?



Yes it does, basically they would resort to resistance within the occupied territory if it's necessary as a last resort. However, I don't believe it would work, the West Bank has IDF presence spread all over and also Jewish settlements so they've choked up the area and nothing can go unnoticed besides acts by individuals. I'm not sure how Fatah would be able to get weapons, Hamas or Islamic jihad can play the role and could be effective but Fatah isn't what it was back then. The men there won't all put up a fight they are decreasing by the day(real men). Gaza has enough real men.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

xenon54 said:


> Some one said once in here that it is a rude calling for Azeris, i dont know if its true but some known memebers use it once in a while when there is a heated debate.



It is definitely a degrading term.


----------



## SinaG

iranigirl2 said:


> Something else I've noticed trkish members are usually very disrespectful. There are some good members , but the majority are very racist and disrespectful, which is a shame . There is NOT one Iranian member that behaves like this.



The Turkish members like @xenon54, @Sinan and others are very good members and polite as well.  There are a few bad members like atatwolf but then again there are also bad Iranian members.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BronzePlaque



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

TurAr said:


> It is definitely a degrading term.


Well @SinaG just crearified it, hes a reasonable member i belive him.



SinaG said:


> I believe the racist term you are thinking of is Tork-e khar, which means donkey Turk. The Tork on its own just means Turk and Azeris in Iran call themselves Tork.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

@ASQ-1918 - Whats up Brother ?


----------



## iranigirl2

olcayto said:


> Because there are actually Iranians we want to talk to. Those same members also comes to our section, which who we have great talks.
> 
> It's called socializing. You should try it too once in a while.


 
There is a huge difference between socializing and what goes on in here. Usually torkish members come here to start an argument and very stupid arguments .compare how Iranian members behave to your own countrymen, HUGE difference.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Armstrong said:


> @ASQ-1918 - Whats up Brother ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

TurAr said:


> Nah, you are not Turk for sure. Most probably, you have a Turkish Kurd roommate.



I've looked under my bed, in my closet, everywhere, but no Turkish Kurd to find.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

ASQ-1918 said:


>



Did you know that Michael Jackson is eating Persian popcorn here, watches a Persian movie while sitting in Tehran? That guy behind him is @rmi5.


----------



## Armstrong

BronzePlaque said:


>





ASQ-1918 said:


>



First a Turk & now an Azerbaijani - Whats up with the Pop Corns ?  

Without sharing any with me !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

iranigirl2 said:


> There is a huge difference between socializing and what goes on in here. Usually torkish members come here to start an argument and very stupid arguments .compare how Iranian members behave to your own countrymen, HUGE difference.



Madame,

The reason that we're actually in here is your countrymen himself. He was trolling at our section.
I don't know how but it go dragged to this section.
But keep in mind though. Nobody is actually insulting Iranians in here. It's just that there is a mentally ill Iranian member in here.

By the way how old are you?


----------



## SinaG

@TurAr did you end up watching the Wire?


----------



## xenon54 out

olcayto said:


> Madame,
> 
> The reason that we're actually in here is your countrymen himself. He was trolling at our section.
> I don't know how but it go dragged to this section.
> But keep in mind though. Nobody is actually insulting Iranians in here. It's just that there is a mentally ill Iranian member in here.
> 
> By the way how old are you?


I think shes reffering to the other thread where Iran got bashed because of this guys.
Turkish members, pls keep in mind that Surenas is not Persian and doesnt represent Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> I think shes reffering to the other thread where Iran got bashed because of this guys.
> Turkish members, pls keep in mind that Surenas is not Persian and doesnt represent Iran.


----------



## rmi5

olcayto said:


> Madame,
> 
> The reason that we're actually in here is your countrymen himself. He was trolling at our section.
> I don't know how but it go dragged to this section.
> But keep in mind though. Nobody is actually insulting Iranians in here. It's just that there is a mentally ill Iranian member in here.
> 
> By the way how old are you?


She is a troll as well. In iranmilitaryforum.net, her account is DokhtarIrani or sth like that, and they say that she is not in fact a women and is a guy. Anyway, this guy or girl, has no business or right to tell turkish members to post or not to post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

rmi5 said:


> She is a troll as well. In iranmilitaryforum.net, her account is DokhtarIrani or sth like that, and they say that she is not in fact a women and is a guy. Anyway, this guy or girl, has no business or right to tell turkish members to post or not to post here.



I have also seen nicknames like "Syriangirl" on other websites, maybe the same person?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> I have also seen nicknames like "Syriangirl" on other websites, maybe the same person?


yeah, probably the same. her interest area for trolling is usually Arabs, so he/she may have chosen that username as well but I am not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

Surenas is a respected member and I ENJOY reading his contribution to this forum. I don't agree with his political affiliation BUT what he writes on military and geopolitics is insightful and interesting. I certainly never witnessed any trollish behavior from Surenas only professionalism (except when he talks about religion) I think it’s funny how some trolls here feel the need to be so racists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

iranigirl2 said:


> Surenas is a respected member and I ENJOY reading his contribution to this forum. I don't agree with his political affiliation BUT what he writes on military and geopolitics is insightful and interesting. I certainly never witnessed any trollish behavior from Surenas only professionalism (except when he talks about religion) I think it’s funny how some trolls here feel the need to be so racists.



You're truly a sweetheart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

iranigirl2 said:


> Surenas is a respected member and I ENJOY reading his contribution to this forum. I don't agree with his political affiliation BUT what he writes on military and geopolitics is insightful and interesting. I certainly never witnessed any trollish behavior from Surenas only professionalism (except when he talks about religion) I think it’s funny how some trolls here feel the need to be so racists.


Professionalism?!!!
He is not even professional in trolling compared to his friend haman.


Surenas said:


> @rmi5 and @Ostad in an elevator:





Surenas said:


> @rmi5 as a bus driver:





Surenas said:


> @rmi5 lifting weights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Hazzy997 said:


> Yes it does, basically they would resort to resistance within the occupied territory if it's necessary as a last resort. However, I don't believe it would work, the West Bank has IDF presence spread all over and also Jewish settlements so they've choked up the area and nothing can go unnoticed besides acts by individuals. I'm not sure how Fatah would be able to get weapons, Hamas or Islamic jihad can play the role and could be effective but Fatah isn't what it was back then. The men there won't all put up a fight they are decreasing by the day(real men). Gaza has enough real men.



I don't think Fatah is after Iranian weapons as well. I think that Fatah official came to Iran for two reasons: as a symbolic visit and diplomatic message to the US, simply to pressure the Americans to put more pressure on the Israelis in the negotiations. Second, I'd think Fatah needs Iran in Syria, especially vis-a-vis the tragic situation in the Yarmouk refugee camp. From Iran's side though, they want to show the Saudis that they could open up their relations with Fatah as well, and perhaps even a message to Hamas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

rmi5 said:


> Professionalism?!!!
> He is not even professional in trolling compared to his friend haman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Surenas , is your friend, @haman10 , permanently banned? I could not mention him.
> BTW, He was more funny than you.


 

look, I don't know how often you visit this forum but people like Surenas, SinaG, etc actually post stuff that are interesting . On the other hand I've never seen you post anything useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

iranigirl2 said:


> Surenas is a respected member and I ENJOY reading his contribution to this forum. I don't agree with his political affiliation BUT what he writes on military and geopolitics is insightful and interesting. I certainly never witnessed any trollish behavior from Surenas only professionalism (except when he talks about religion) I think it’s funny how some trolls here feel the need to be so racists.



Owkeeeeeeeee,

This is really helpful in the future when I will evaluate your opinion.
Professionalism? Oh, dear God.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> I don't think Fatah is after Iranian weapons as well. I think that Fatah official came to Iran for two reasons: as a symbolic visit and diplomatic message to the US, simply to pressure the Americans to put more pressure on the Israelis in the negotiations. Second, I'd think Fatah needs Iran in Syria, especially vis-a-vis the tragic situation in the Yarmouk refugee camp. From Iran's side though, they want to show the Saudis that they could open up their relations with Fatah as well, and perhaps even a message to Hamas.



Exactly, you know this well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Hazzy997 said:


> Exactly, you know this well.


What are your thoughts on Abu Mazen? Do you like him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Surenas @iranigirl2 @xenon54 @Sinan @rmi5 and others.

Life is too short to hate someone you will 99.999% never meet in real life.

You may beat each other here, but do not hate each other, get over nationalities and like each other.

@rmi5 @Surenas Both of you are very educated guys and I've personally leaned from your posts. It's really sad that you two can't be friends here. Give it a try please.

Now I'm about to throw up by playing the role of grand ma' here but it's the truth. I feel like Mother Teresa now. 

I'm about to go to exam now, maybe these words came out because I woke up too early in the morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

SinaG said:


> What are your thoughts on Abu Mazen? Do you like him?



He's a problem, other Fatah leaders aren't so much of a problem but he puts who he wants in his administration and takes out who he doesn't like. He doesn't know what he's doing, although I credit him for something's, such as the UN statehood vote, however he has fell for the American/Israeli trap which is get a few million here and there under some conditions and we'll give you some light weapons and jeeps to build a security force which we hope does what we want. Basically if he's in power there is corruption and he won't find any need to make different moves to deal with the ever increasing occupation, at the same time we can't blame him what can he do? I want to see reconciliation under a national government but Hamas representatives represent Gaza and theirs represent the West Bank and they declare policy jointly and share budget, etc...

However, his party doesn't want that, last week they came to visit Gaza to meet members there and discuss how to bring back Fatah activities to Gaza. They want to completely take control of Gaza and make sure Hamas enters elections so they can take it and he's already said he would demilitarize a Palestinian state as a pre condition and we know how reliable US/Israel are with their guarantees. What's odd is back in 2007 they tried doing the same thing, Hamas won, they refused to allow them to operate in the West Bank and tried ridding them in Gaza but failed miserably(With US weapons coming in through Israel even though US called for elections and of course didn't respect the results). 

So even if such a scenario follows they wouldn't give up power. Hamas isn't going to give up power in Gaza, they will agree to a national government with Abbas as president and agree to mutual cooperation, policy, initiatives yet Fatah wants more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> @Surenas @iranigirl2 @xenon54 @Sinan @rmi5 and others.
> 
> Life is too short to hate someone you will 99.999% never meet in real life.
> 
> You may beat each other here, but do not hate each other, get over nationalities and like each other.
> 
> @rmi5 @Surenas Both of you are very educated guys and I've personally leaned from your posts. It's really sad that you two can't be friends here. Give it a try please.
> 
> Now I'm about to throw up by playing the role of grand ma' here but it's the truth. I feel like Mother Teresa now.
> 
> I'm about to go to exam now, maybe these words came out because I woke up too early in the morning.



Do not mind it bro. Just focus on your exam 
Isn't it 6:30 in Iran? What time is your exam? 

Have a very good exam @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Do not mind it bro. Just focus on your exam
> Isn't it 6:30 in Iran? What time is your exam?


Thanks. 
yeah it's 6:35 to be precise and the exam will start in 8. I should go now. See you guys in few hours

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG

Hazzy997 said:


> He's a problem, other Fatah leaders aren't so much of a problem but he puts who he wants in his administration and takes out who he doesn't like. He doesn't know what he's doing, although I credit him for something's, such as the UN statehood vote, however he has fell for the American/Israeli trap which is get a few million here and there under some conditions and we'll give you some light weapons and jeeps to build a security force which we hope does what we want. Basically if he's in power there is corruption and he won't find any need to make different moves to deal with the ever increasing occupation, at the same time we can't blame him what can he do? I want to see reconciliation under a national government but Hamas representatives represent Gaza and theirs represent the West Bank and they declare policy jointly and share budget, etc...
> 
> However, his party doesn't want that, last week they came to visit Gaza to meet members there and discuss how to bring back Fatah activities to Gaza. They want to completely take control of Gaza and make sure Hamas enters elections so they can take it and he's already said he would demilitarize a Palestinian state as a pre condition and we know how reliable US/Israel are with their guarantees. What's odd is back in 2007 they tried doing the same thing, Hamas won, they refused to allow them to operate in the West Bank and tried ridding them in Gaza but failed miserably(With US weapons coming in through Israel even though US called for elections and of course didn't respect the results).
> 
> So even if such a scenario follows they wouldn't give up power. Hamas isn't going to give up power in Gaza, they will agree to a national government with Abbas as president and agree to mutual cooperation, policy, initiatives yet Fatah wants more than that.



I guess he is too much of a pragmatist, he is trying to get a Palestinian state under any circumstances while Hamas are more idealists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Thanks.
> yeah it's 6:35 to be precise and the exam will start in 8. I should go now. See you guys in few hours


OK, pas agha sari' tar boro ke be emtehan ham beresi. medaad, paak kon, maashin hesaab, kaart e shenaasaayi, yek botri aab, dastmaal kaaghazi va ye kam shokolaat ya biskouit faraamoush nashe 
ishaallaa ke miterkouni 
Boro be salaamat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> OK, pas agha sari' tar boro ke be emtehan ham beresi. medaad, paak kon, maashin hesaab, kaart e shenaasaayi, yek botri aab, dastmaal kaaghazi va ye kam shokolaat ya biskouit faraamoush nashe
> ishaallaa ke miterkouni
> Boro be salaamat


Thanks dear. it's all packed up and ready 
bye for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

SinaG said:


> I guess he is too much of a pragmatist, he is trying to get a Palestinian state under any circumstances while Hamas are more idealists.



They are and it comes with a cost, isolation, siege, pressure....however, Hamas has future goals which in the long term serve us better and they save theirselves the headache of having to deal with a fake world and process led by international community which will dictate the terms. Hamas is actually more organized and professional than Fatah, they have bright thinkers and have accomplished much success in security, military, national law, alternatives, education, culture, religion, society sectors. They would be able to get economy functioning but situation from outside is preventing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Thanks dear. it's all packed up and ready
> bye for now.


Bye and wish you Good Luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

I'd guess we could praise Abu Mazen for his UNGA success, release of many Palestinian prisoners and a new political awareness in Europe for Israeli settlements. On the other hand, if the negotiations would fail, which I expect, all his efforts have been useless.

On the other hand, it seems as if the Salafists are increasingly stepping up their presence in the West Bank as well, which has recently resulted in secret joint operations between Fatah and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Surenas said:


> I'd guess we could praise Abu Mazen for his UNGA success, release of many Palestinian prisoners and a new political awareness in Europe for Israeli settlements. On the other hand, if the negotiations would fail, which I expect, all his efforts have been useless.
> 
> On the other hand, it seems as if the Salafists are increasingly stepping up their presence in the West Bank as well, which has recently resulted in secret joint operations between Fatah and Israel.



The top is true, we will see how it plays out near the deadline. The bottom though is over exaggerated don't take it seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

iranigirl2 said:


> Surenas is a respected member and I ENJOY reading his contribution to this forum. I don't agree with his political affiliation BUT what he writes on military and geopolitics is insightful and interesting. I certainly never witnessed any trollish behavior from Surenas only professionalism (except when he talks about religion) I think it’s funny how some trolls here feel the need to be so racists.


 who call whom racists last time i remember he was insulting turkmens and oh you can check internet to see who is the real racists even in this forum

@*Serpentine* Good Luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @Serpentine @Abii @spiderkiller @mohsen @S00R3NA @Ayush @xenon54 @Irajgholi @SinaG @Surenas @ResurgentIran @Sinan , and all other dear members whom I can't remember right now.
> Respectfully, I am curious to know, If you were supposed to recommend one and just one book, what would it be?
> I mean that kinda book that if a person is supposed to die in less than a week you would recommend him to read.



Hobbit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Last time I checked this thread there was 580 pages.

Now there's 590, 10 pages of crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Thanks.
> yeah it's 6:35 to be precise and the exam will start in 8. I should go now. See you guys in few hours


Hey dude, you are definitely one of the calmest guys I have ever seen in my life.
I remember my own days of university entrance exams, and the way I had to take pills to be able to sleep in a week left to exam date. The day before the BA exam I was forced to visit a doctor in order to cure my out of stress vomiting problem.
I hope you the best, and will pray for your success.


----------



## -SINAN-

iranigirl2 said:


> too many Turkish members ang out here, just go back through this thrednd see it for yourself. Obviously this forum is open to all regardless of your nationality. But I'm wondering why torks spend so much time in Iranian chill thread, you have your own thread for casual talk.



Believe it or not, i like to spend time / chat with my Iranian friends, same case for xenon too.



Surenas said:


> kim bilir belki bende turkum,bu bir sorun yaratmaz sanirsam..



Problem has never been your nationality, it was your attitude as an indiviual person.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

SinaG said:


> @TurAr did you end up watching the Wire?



Downloading now 

How about you, did you see True Detective yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

TurAr said:


> Downloading now
> 
> How about you, did you see True Detective yet?



I am going to wait until the first season is finished, that way I can watch them one after another. I don't like waiting a week just for a new episode.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

SinaG said:


> I am going to wait until the first season is finished, that way I can watch them one after another. I don't like waiting a week just for a new episode.


damn you doing what i do !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

SinaG said:


> I am going to wait until the first season is finished, that way I can watch them one after another. I don't like waiting a week just for a new episode.



Yeah, that would be ideal. Wish i had some patience like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan 
How do you guys get foreign movies? you download it or buy it? Do you guys also use torrent to download stuff? illegal stuff like movies, music etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> How do you guys get foreign movies? you download it or buy it? Do you guys also use torrent to download stuff? illegal stuff like movies, music etc.



Yup 

How was your exam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> Yup
> 
> How was your exam?


I think it was good, but it's very hard to say before answer keys come out and since my chance is usually crappy, odds will be against me again I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> I think it was good, but it's very hard to say before answer keys come out and since my chance is usually crappy, odds will be against me again I'm afraid.



I know the feeling. However, i usually get the best grades from those exams that i thought i fucked things up. Hopefuly that will be the case with yours too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> How do you guys get foreign movies? you download it or buy it? Do you guys also use torrent to download stuff? illegal stuff like movies, music etc.




Torrent mate, games, movies, serials, programs. I download everything by torrent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> I know the feeling. However, i usually get the best grades from those exams that i thought i fucked things up. Hopefuly that will be the case with yours too.



I hope so, that has happened to me a lot. When I think of the worst, I get one of the best and vice versa. That's why I'm worried now, because I think it was good. 



Sinan said:


> Torrent mate, games, movies, serials, programs. I download everything by torrent.


lol then you are no different from us. But Turkey has Copyright law and you guys can buy movies,games etc freely, but Hollywood companies don't sell their movies in Iran, or game developers and others. So at least we have an excuse, not that it's a bad thing though, not having copyright laws has its too many benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

iranigirl2 said:


> Something else I've noticed trkish members are usually very disrespectful. There are some good members , but the majority are very racist and disrespectful, which is a shame . There is NOT one Iranian member that behaves like this.



Turks are bad, Iranians are good ? Do you know, how you sound from neutral point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@Islam shall be the winner
as @spiderkiller said *Le comte de monte cristo* is one of the best novels ever.and if you dont have time for reading go for the movie.
if you like horror: *the stand*






and if you didn't read *the **Sinohe the special doctor of pharaoh*, its a very good book too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> lol then you are no different from us. But Turkey has Copyright law and you guys can buy movies,games etc freely, but Hollywood companies don't sell their movies in Iran, or game developers and others. So at least we have an excuse, not that it's a bad thing though, not having copyright laws has its too many benefits.



Yeap we have that rules, but government acts lose esspecially on foreign stuff.

And that is fine by me. I mean, if i buy the stuff. My money will go to US, this way it stays in my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Yeap we have that rules, but government acts lose esspecially on foreign stuff.
> 
> And that is fine by me. I mean, if i buy the stuff. My money will go to US, this way it stays in my country.


and you know we are under sanctions we cant pay them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> and you know we are under sanctions we cant pay them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> Le comte de monte cristo


merci aziz, dishab raftam pishe ketabforooshi ke hamishe azash ketab migiram esme ketabo behesh neshoon dadam oonam hang kard bad az kolli kalanjar motevaje shodim in hamoon ketabe kont mote cristo ye duma hast. gereftamesh ishalla tooye hafte jari mikhoonamesh amma khodaeesh fekr nemikardam inghad ziad bashe 3 jelde hodoode 1500 safhe mishe.



Ostad said:


> if you like horror: the stand


ya I like it.



Ostad said:


> the Sinohe the special doctor of pharaoh


merci inam kheyli ghashange albate begzarim ke ye name P**rn ham ghati dare amma yeki az ketabaee bood ke kheyli bahash hal kardam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> @Surenas @iranigirl2 @xenon54 @Sinan @rmi5 and others.
> 
> Life is too short to hate someone you will 99.999% never meet in real life.
> 
> You may beat each other here, but do not hate each other, get over nationalities and like each other.
> 
> @rmi5 @Surenas Both of you are very educated guys and I've personally leaned from your posts. It's really sad that you two can't be friends here. Give it a try please.
> 
> Now I'm about to throw up by playing the role of grand ma' here but it's the truth. I feel like Mother Teresa now.
> 
> I'm about to go to exam now, maybe these words came out because I woke up too early in the morning.



I finally found someone sane here .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Torrent mate, games, movies, serials, programs. I download everything by torrent.





Sinan said:


> Yeap we have that rules, but government acts lose esspecially on foreign stuff.
> 
> And that is fine by me. I mean, if i buy the stuff. My money will go to US, this way it stays in my country.


Of course that's fine, a large portion of my cyber life relies on piracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys , As I'm interested in movies , I'd like to ask you what your 3 favorite movies are .

Please share here if you like .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , As I'm interested in movies , I'd like to ask you what your 3 favorite movies are .
> 
> Please share here if you like .


-The Lord of the Rings trilogy
-Inception
-The Wulf of Wall Street
-Lord of War
-Pearl Harbor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> -The Lord of the Rings trilogy
> -Inception
> -The Wulf of Wall Street
> -Lord of War
> -Pearl Harbor



What? Pearl Harbor was complete garbage. Typical Hollywood 'Murica nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> merci aziz, dishab raftam pishe ketabforooshi ke hamishe azash ketab migiram esme ketabo behesh neshoon dadam oonam hang kard bad az kolli kalanjar motevaje shodim in hamoon ketabe kont mote cristo ye duma hast. gereftamesh ishalla tooye hafte jari mikhoonamesh amma khodaeesh fekr nemikardam inghad ziad bashe 3 jelde hodoode 1500 safhe mishe.
> 
> ya I like it.


filmesh ham khube



> merci inam kheyli ghashange albate begzarim ke ye name P**rn ham ghati dare amma yeki az ketabaee bood ke kheyli bahash hal kardam


lol are albate man noskhe sansor shodash ro khonde boudam vali harja dastan mi parid jolo pishe khudam migoftam baz in sinohe va dustan ye gandi bala avordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> What? Pearl Harbor was complete garbage. Typical Hollywood 'Murica nonsense.


I know its heavily pro american but it has cool effects and atmosphere.


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , As I'm interested in movies , I'd like to ask you what your 3 favorite movies are .
> 
> Please share here if you like .


kingdom of heaven
the game
inception



xenon54 said:


> -The Lord of the Rings trilogy
> -Inception
> -*The Wulf of Wall Street*
> -Lord of War
> -Pearl Harbor


they should name it *the p*rn of wall street.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , As I'm interested in movies , I'd like to ask you what your 3 favorite movies are .
> 
> Please share here if you like .


These are not my top 3, but I do HIGHLY, I mean Highly recommend everyone to take the time and see them:
1) The Fountain, directed by Darren Aronofsky, it has taken Clint Mansell 7 years to compose the music for this movie and has gotten lots of awards for it.
2) ........... I am gonna censor that one.
3) Ye habbe ghand, asare reza mir karimi, it is definitely the best Iranian movie ever made, but for the sake of the almighty if you are not a movie analyst please watch it along side a specialist to help you understand the magical retails. It is just fascinating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> they should name it the p*rn of wall street.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## KingMamba

Ostad said:


> kingdom of heaven
> the game
> inception
> 
> 
> they should name it *the p*rn of wall street.*



I love Kingdom of Heaven too, the directors cut is the best version seen it like 7 times lol. Saladin 

@S00R3NA watch Kingdom of Heaven, God wills it. 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> These are not my top 3, but I do HIGHLY, I mean Highly recommend everyone to take the time and see them:
> 1) The Fountain, directed by Darren Aronofsky, it has taken Clint Mansell 7 years to compose the music for this movie and has gotten lots of awards for it.
> *2) ........... I am gonna censor that one.*
> 3) Ye habbe ghand, asare reza mir karimi, it is definitely the best Iranian movie ever made, but for the sake of the almighty if you are not a movie analyst please watch it along side a specialist to help you understand the magical retails. It is just fascinating.



That is not a movie that is adult film.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

KingMamba said:


> That is not a movie that is adult film.


LOL, once I recommend it to a friend of mine and the next time I saw him he was gonna beat me. You should know the taste and the level of the virtuoso of the one you are dealing with. I am not gonna get bitten from the same hole twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Islam shall be the winner said:


> LOL, once I recommend it to a friend of mine and the next time I saw him he was gonna beat me. You should know the taste and the level of the virtuoso of the one you are dealing with.



 

I totally agree though.  I bet you he watched it though but you know some religious people have to act holier than thou.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

KingMamba said:


> I totally agree though.  I bet you he watched it though but you know some religious people have to act holier than thou.


However I can see some misunderstandings here, but I am totally in agreement with you. some dudes are just more catholic than the pope.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uhuhu

last night i watched a movie to name " My way", it was beautiful and is based on a true story about a soldier during ww2.i suggest you guys to watch it out. nice story, nice effect.
there was a korean young man who forced to fight for japan then was captured by russians and they sent him to fight with germans and then captured by germans and they sent him to fight with americans and .... poor guy.























@*xenon54*

have you ever watched the " band of brothers" and " the pacific" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Uhuhu said:


> last night i watched a movie to name " My way", it was beautiful and is based on a true story about a soldier during ww2.i suggest you guys to watch it out. nice story, nice effect.


In case you have not seen it, Saving Private Ryan, is one of the bests in this category, which I will put at the top of military special effects list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Happy Valentine's Day guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , As I'm interested in movies , I'd like to ask you what your 3 favorite movies are .
> 
> Please share here if you like .


Blind Side
Hot Shots 2
Up 
Barbie doll just kidding


----------



## ASQ-1918

SOHEIL said:


> I think he may be Israeli. You know Israel pays citizens to cause instability against Iran on forums. Also many of them learn Persian in Israel. I think he is either Israeli who learnt Persian and is coming to cause instability, or Persian Jew brought up in Israel. Notice he doesn't speak Azeri either, which is very funny for such a Turkic nationalist!



Far more legitimate than tons of Persian trolls here who pretend to be "Azeri" yet not only does not speak the language, but are quite hostile towards Azerbaijan. Also being familiar with his post history, it was certain trolls that caused him to take more "radical" stance, but still I don't think he rejects Iran or being an Iranian, it is possible to be both Iranian and a Turk, like millions of citizens of Iran, just as how you can be both Fars and Iranian at the same time.

@Ostad have said the same multiple times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Uhuhu said:


> @xenon54
> have you ever watched the " band of brothers" and " the pacific" ?


I didnt saw your meantioning sry.
No i didnt, is it like Platoon of Full Metal Jacked?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> @*xenon54*
> 
> have you ever watched the " band of brothers" and " the pacific" ?



I like those very very very much. 

Also :

-Saving Private Ryan
-Black Hawk Down

And just curious anyone watched this film ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> Far more legitimate than tons of Persian trolls here who pretend to be "Azeri" yet not only does not speak the language, but are quite hostile towards Azerbaijan. Also being familiar with his post history, it was certain trolls that caused him to take more "radical" stance, but still I don't think he rejects Iran or being an Iranian, it is possible to be both Iranian and a Turk, like millions of citizens of Iran, just as how you can be both Fars and Iranian at the same time.
> @Ostad have said the same multiple times.


He is an idiot, buddy. He is very famous in spreading BS in the forum. He believes that I am Israeli  and believes that mullahs are going to send humans to space, and Andromeda galaxy and bunch of other non-sense. Just ignore that troll, and do not quote his old posts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

ASQ-1918 said:


> Far more legitimate than tons of Persian trolls here who pretend to be "Azeri" yet not only does not speak the language, but are quite hostile towards Azerbaijan. Also being familiar with his post history, it was certain trolls that caused him to take more "radical" stance, but still I don't think he rejects Iran or being an Iranian, it is possible to be both Iranian and a Turk, like millions of citizens of Iran, just as how you can be both Fars and Iranian at the same time.
> 
> @Ostad have said the same multiple times.



Get lost you pathetic Tork.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> -Saving Private Ryan
> -Black Hawk Down


Two wonderfull military movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> Get lost you pathetic Tork.


excuse us for bothering you madam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> excuse us for bothering you madam.


vali kheyli khoub souzoundish, damet garm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> vali kheyli khoub souzoundish, damet garm



I'm still burning inside, even on Valentine Day. I must thank you.


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> I'm still burning inside, even on Valentine Day. I must thank you.


then no need for candles, keep burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Two wonderfull military movies.


 
Mate, check my photo on our section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Ostad said:


> then no need for candles keep burning.



Inshallah.


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad 
What's up dude?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Uhuhu said:


> last night i watched a movie to name " My way", it was beautiful and is based on a true story about a soldier during ww2.i suggest you guys to watch it out. nice story, nice effect.
> there was a korean young man who forced to fight for japan then was captured by russians and they sent him to fight with germans and then captured by germans and they sent him to fight with americans and .... poor guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*xenon54*
> 
> have you ever watched the " band of brothers" and " the pacific" ?



If you're interested in such movies I suggest you to watch *As far as my feet will carry me
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , As I'm interested in movies , I'd like to ask you what your 3 favorite movies are .
> 
> Please share here if you like .



Picking just three movies is too hard man... I rather say my three favorite directors, that way it covers a lot more movies.

Anyway my three favorite would be
1. Martin Scorsese
2. Quentin Tarantino
3. Steven Spielberg (except for movies like Hook)

I can recommend almost all movies by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> Picking just three movies is too hard man... I rather say my three favorite directors, that way it covers a lot more movies.
> 
> Anyway my three favorite would be
> 1. Martin Scorsese
> 2. Quentin Tarantino
> 3. Steven Spielberg (except for movies like Hook)
> 
> I can recommend almost all movies by them.



One of my favorites is Michael Mann. The sound in his movies is fantastic. Especially in Heat and Collateral. In my opinion, the gun sound in Heat is the most epic gun sound from all movies I've seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

SinaG said:


> Anyway my three favorite would be
> 1. Martin Scorsese
> 2. Quentin Tarantino
> 3. Steven Spielberg (except for movies like Hook)


Dude they are top three directors of all cinema history,
however my ranking would be:
1. Martin Scorsese
2. Steven Spielberg
3. Quentin Tarantino

BTW, you seem to be a pro in the stuff. I like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Dude they are top three directors of all cinema history,
> however my ranking would be:
> 1. Martin Scorsese
> 2. Steven Spielberg
> 3. Quentin Tarantino
> 
> BTW, you seem to be a pro in the stuff. I like that.


what about Kubrick?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> One of my favorites is Michael Mann. The sound in his movies is fantastic. Especially in Heat and Collateral. In my opinion, the gun sound in Heat is the most epic gun sound from all movies I've seen.



Heat is a great, intense movie. The only good movie that stars both Pacino and De Niro. You should check out Layer Cake if you haven't already, it's a film heavily influenced by Heat. Although not as good.

Layer Cake (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

For instance, the gun sound on 1:40 just makes me horny. Mann surely knows how to great an atmosphere in his movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Dude they are top three directors of all cinema history,
> however my ranking would be:
> 1. Martin Scorsese
> 2. Steven Spielberg
> 3. Quentin Tarantino
> 
> BTW, you seem to be a pro in the stuff. I like that.



No pro man, just have had too much free time on my hands to waste on movies.  The only problem with Spielberg is that not all of his films are classics like Tarantino or Scorsese's. Also I think that Mel Gibson is a great director as well, his film Apocalypto is brilliant, the best action movie I have ever seen. It's a shame Hollywood is boycotting him now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> Heat is a great, intense movie. The only good movie that stars both Pacino and De Niro. You should check out Layer Cake if you haven't already, it's a film heavily influenced by Heat. Although not as good.
> 
> Layer Cake (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes, De Niro and Al Pacino play like kings in this movie. But I like the atmosphere of the movie too. Its the same in Miami Vice, although the plot in that movie was clearly weaker. 

Thanks for the tip, but if I remember correctly, I have already seen that movie. But thanks anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad 
Tiraxtur won Iranian Hazfi cup.



مراسم استقبال از تراختور: ساعت 21:30 فرودگاه تبریز
Şənbə, 14.02.2014 07:19
*گوناز تی وی: تراختور آذربایجان با پیروزی در برابر مس کرمان، قهرمان جام حذفی شد. این اولین بار است که تراختور موفق به فتح جام حذفی می شود. مراسم استقبال از تراختور قهرمان امشب راس ساعت 21:30 در فرودگاه تبریز برگزار خواهد شد.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، تیم فوتبال تراختور آذربایجان با تک گل سعید دقیقی توانست تیم مس کرمان را شکست دهد.*

*مراسم استقبال از قهرمان جام حذفی امشب در تبریز برگزار خواهد شد. تیم تراختور بلافاصله بعد از پایان بازی و دریافت جام قهرمانی با هواپیمای چارتر به تبریز بازخواهد گشت. با تدبیر باشگاه،مراسم استقبال راس ساعت21:30 در ترمینال حجاج فرودگاه تبریز برگزار خواهد شد.*

*از سوی دیگر باید خاطر نشان کنیم که در بازی امروز علی رغم اینکه مسئولان برگزاری اظهار کرده بودند که باید سکوهای ورزشگاه شهید باهنر به صورت مساوی بین هواداران دو تیم تقسیم شود ولی هواداران مس کرمان 80 درصد ظرفیت استادیوم را پر کردند و 10 درصد جایگاه هواداران خالی و 10 درصد دیگر در اختیار هواداران تراختور قرار گرفت. تعداد زیادی از هواداران تراختور پشت درهای بسته ماندند و آن‌ها راهی به استادیوم پیدا نکردند.*

*در این دیدار سعید دقیقی به عنوان بهترین بازیکن فینال جام حذفی انتخاب شد.
مراسم استقبال از تراختور: ساعت 21:30 فرودگاه تبریز-GunazTV / اخبار
گزارش تصویری از قهرمانی تیم تراختور آذربایجان در جام حذفی-GunazTV / اخبار
گوناز تی وی: با قهرمانی تیم تراختور موجی از شادی و سرور شهرهای آذربایجان جنوبی را فرا گرفته است. نخستین گزارش تصویری مربوط به این دیدار تقدیم تمام هواداران تراختور می گردد:

























































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> For instance, the gun sound on 1:40 just makes me horny. Mann surely knows how to great an atmosphere in his movie.



Haha that was a great scene dude. I haven't watched Collateral fully I think, I am definitely going to watch it now.

Since we are sharing movie scenes, here is one from Reservoir Dogs:





@Surenas ignore the video I posted, it cuts out at the best bit.  Here is the correct one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> what about Kubrick?


Lord, Sir, King Stanley Kubrick if not the best surely is one of the bests of course, but according to pigeonhole principle one of them should stay out of ranking if we are forced to choose just three names. 
But excuse me for not mentioning him, dude.
I kinda feel that I like this forum, there are many professional Virtuoso here. Thanks GOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> Haha that was a great scene dude. I haven't watched Collateral fully I think, I am definitely going to watch it now.
> 
> Since we are sharing movie scenes, here is one from Reservoir Dogs:



Haha, great scene indeed. For some reasons Tarantino's movies instantly turn into cult. In fact, even some of his scenes are pure cult. Like the one that they are sitting in that restaurant and Buscemi holds a whole speech because he doesn't want to give a tip to the waitress because of his principles..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

"Tirəxtur"

Tabriz dialect always cracks me up.

@Ostad, which part are you originally from, by the way?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> Haha, great scene indeed. For some reasons Tarantino's movies instantly turn into cult. In fact, even some of his scenes are pure cult. Like the one that they are sitting in that restaurant and Buscemi holds a whole speech because he doesn't want to give a tip to the waitress, because of his principles..



"The smallest violin in the world playing just for the waitresses"  He is kinda right though... Also Buscemi has a great Character Actor face, he looks like a really sneaky guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> "The smallest violin in the world playing just for the waitresses"  He is kinda right though... Also Buscemi has a great Character Actor face, he looks like a really sneaky guy.



Hahaha, indeed. Did you also watch Boardwalk Empire (series), with Buscemi as the main character? 

Oh and, 'I got the whole world in my hands'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> What's up dude?


sorry for delay sth came up.
people are celebrating(gone crazy) because of Traxtor.
i was in airport welcoming them it was very funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

SinaG said:


> No pro man, just have had too much free time on my hands to waste on movies. The only problem with Spielberg is that not all of his films are classics like Tarantino or Scorsese's. Also I think that Mel Gibson is a great director as well, his film Apocalypto is brilliant, the best action movie I have ever seen. It's a shame Hollywood is boycotting him now.


Yep, Apocalypto is a master piece but too much violent scenes for me to stand. 
BTW dude, I think watching a good film can be called anything but wasting the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Do you guys also watch older, black-and-white, films? Like 12 Angry Men? In the beginning I was quite weary to watch older movies, but this movie instantly made me a great fan of them. Its all about acting, no excessive use of effects, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

ASQ-1918 said:


> "Tirəxtur"
> 
> Tabriz dialect always cracks me up.
> 
> @Ostad, which part are you originally from, by the way?


my grandfather was a military man he moved his family several times.but i am half shirazi(turks of Shiraz) and half tabrizli.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> Hahaha, indeed. Did you also watch Boardwalk Empire (series), with Buscemi as the main character?
> 
> Oh and, 'I got the whole world in my hands'.



Yes Broadwalk Empire is a great show. I still need to see what happens after season 2. Buscemi was great in Sopranos as well.



Ostad said:


> my grandfather was a military man he moved his family several times.but i am half shirazi(turks of Shiraz) and half tabrizli.



You are Qashqai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@SinaG @Surenas 
Hey guys have you seen "The Big Lebowski", I have a friend, whom is graduated from Tehran University of Art, he is addicted to this movie and for years he has the habit to watch this film every month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Yep, Apocalypto is a master piece but too much violent scenes for me to stand.
> BTW dude, I think watching a good film can be called anything but wasting the time.


I don't find the violence in movies like Apocalypto too much, what I hate is "torture ****" movies like Saw and Hostel. Don't know how anyone could enjoy those types of movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

@Ostad, understood.



SinaG said:


> You are Qashqai?



"Qashqay" is just a tribal confederation, like Shahsevens, they are same people as Azerbaijani Turks, and speak the same language.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

SinaG said:


> Yes Broadwalk Empire is a great show. I still need to see what happens after season 2. Buscemi was great in Sopranos as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You are Qashqai?


nope.but not sure, maybe,possible
i dont know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> Yes Broadwalk Empire is a great show. I still need to see what happens after season 2. Buscemi was great in Sopranos as well.



True that. 

Btw, I like Tarantino's movies as well, but I honestly must say that I didn't like Inglorious Bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @SinaG @Surenas
> Hey guys have you seen "The Big Lebowski", I have a friend, whom is graduated from Tehran University of Art, he is addicted to this movie and for years he has the habit to watch this film every month.


Yes it is a cult classic by the Coen brothers. Their best film in my opinion is Millers Crossing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @SinaG @Surenas
> Hey guys have you seen "The Big Lebowski", I have a friend, whom is graduated from Tehran University of Art, he is addicted to this movie and for years he has the habit to watch this film every month.



I have seen the movie, but I think its slightly overrated. Its extremely weird, not funny, etc.



ASQ-1918 said:


> @Ostad, understood.
> 
> 
> 
> "Qashqay" is just a tribal federation, like Shahsevens, they are same people as Azerbaijani Turks, and speak the same language.



Fine for you. They are all Iranians. No GTFO yurt-dweller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> True that.
> 
> Btw, I like Tarantino's movies as well, but I honestly must say that I didn't like Inglorious Bastards.


I liked that film, it wasn't his best by any means, but was ok. His only movie that I didn't like that much was Jackie Brown.


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> I have seen the movie, but I think its slightly overrated. Its extremely weird, not funny, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine for you. They are all Iranians. No GTFO yurt-dweller.


last time i checked you were asking us to change our flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> For instance, the gun sound on 1:40 just makes me horny. Mann surely knows how to great an atmosphere in his movie.


That is the Mozambique drill.


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> I liked that film, it wasn't his best by any means, but was ok. His only movie that I didn't like that much was Jackie Brown.



Yeah, but Jackie Brown was just his way to bring an ode to the blaxploitation genre.



MTN1917 said:


> That is the Mozambique drill.



Correct. And I have heard he trained months for it.



Ostad said:


> last time i checked you were asking us to change our flags.



If you want to talk about your Turkish heritage please do that in the Turkish section.


----------



## New

Surenas said:


> I have seen the movie, but I think its slightly overrated. Its extremely weird, not funny, etc.


Ya I have the same filling but I do not have the guts to tell my friend what I feel, I am afraid of my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

@Ostad

He is into a plain "troll" mode, no need to even read what he posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Ya I have the same filling but I do not have the guts to tell my friend what I feel, I am afraid of my life.



Hahaha, than just tell him some Iranian guy on the internet told you the film sucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> Yeah, but Jackie Brown was just his way to bring an ode to the blaxploitation genre.
> 
> 
> If you want to talk about your Turkish heritage please do that in the Turkish section.



Yeah I guess I am not a blaxploitation fan.

Why don't you want them talking about Turkish heritage? You can be a proud Iranian and be a Turk as well bro. Our history has a lot of Turkic influence. The problem starts when you put other Turkic countries above Iran, but as far as I can tell @Ostad has never done that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Tom Cruise training for Collateral:






Sometimes we forget that these actors, at least many of them, train quite hard for the movies they play in.



SinaG said:


> Why don't you want them talking about Turkish heritage? You can be a proud Iranian and be a Turk as well bro. Our history has a lot of Turkic influence. The problem starts when you put other Turkic countries above Iran, but as far as I can tell @Ostad has never done that.



Its not about Ostad, its about ASQ, the famous anti-Iranian pan-Turk of this forum. None of his posts in this section are genuine. He's a Turkic snake with a big mouth on the internet.


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> If you want to talk about your Turkish heritage please do that in the Turkish section.


see, there is difference between you and me, i can say beji Kurdistan from my heart,but you cant say yashasin Azerbaijan.
and thats the definition of obsession.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> Yeah I guess I am not a blaxploitation fan.
> 
> Why don't you want them talking about Turkish heritage? You can be a proud Iranian and be a Turk as well bro. Our history has a lot of Turkic influence. The problem starts when you put other Turkic countries above Iran, but as far as I can tell @Ostad has never done that.


Thanks, but we don't need your nice comments. You can cheer for Armenia and troll us as always you do. no need to be a hypocrite here. BTW, Azerbaijan is not simply some Other country for us. Both of us, are part of the Azerbaijani nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> Tom Cruise training for Collateral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes we forget that these actors, at least many of them, train quite hard for the movies they play in.



I never fired a side arm but i love to perform this beautiful drill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

@SinaG I'm about to start The Wire, mate  Pilot episode is about an hour long. Usually the first couple episodes of most of the series are boring as hell. is that the case with The Wire too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Surenas said:


> Hahaha, than just tell him some Iranian guy on the internet told you the film sucks.


Dude I am afraid even telling him this, would be no different than wearing a suicide vest. he call the man in the movie agha Lebowski.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Thanks, but we don't need your nice comments. You can cheer for Armenia and troll us as always you do. no need to be a hypocrite here. BTW, Azerbaijan is not simply some Other country for us. Both of us, are part of the Azerbaijani nation.



The Azerbaijani naton is part of our nation, the Iranian one. You guys can cry me a river, but its destine to come at out hands again.

If not now, then surely in the future.


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> see, there is difference between you and me, i can say beji Kurdistan from my heart,but you cant say yashasin Azerbaijan.
> and thats the definition of obsession.


As we are talking about those cavemen, I thought you may have fun reading this article:
اوجالان کردها را به شدت تحقیر می کند
Cümə Axşamı, 12.02.2014 09:00
* گوناز تی وی : ویدئوهای جدیدی از رهبر گروهک تروریست-فاشیست کردی پ.ک.ک منتشر شده است که در آن این رهبر کردها را به شدت تحقیر می کند
به گزارش گوناز تی وی به نقل از مطبوعات تورکیه "ایشچی پارتیسی" در این کشور قسمت های 6 و 7 ویدئوهای اعترافات اوجالان را به تازگی منتشر کرده است که در آن به همه ی کردها بویژه بارزانی و طالبانی و خواننده ی مشهور کرد شیوان پرور به شدت توهین و تحقیر می نماید.
این حزب اعلام داشته است به دلیل اینکه سیرری ثوریا اوندر و لیلا زانا دو تن از نمایندگان کرد تورکیه نامه ی اوجالان را برای بارزانی برده اند و در اقلیم کردستان عراق به سر می برند تصمیم گرفتیم تا ویدئویی از اعترافات اوجالان در مورد بارزانی و طالبانی منتشر کنیم.
در این ویدئو اوجالان گفته است که "مردم کرد از بارزانی و طالبانی متنفر هستند و از ما خوششان می آید زیرا پشت بارزانی و طالبانی قدرتهای واقعا مهمی ایستاده اند! هرگز دست کم نگیرید آنها خودشان را واقعا خیلی ارزان می فروشند.روزی حتی ممکن است تورکیه گرایی هم بکنند(خود را به ارزانی به تورکیه بفروشند) لزومی به قدرت دهی به بارزانی ها و طالبانی ها نیست. ما می توانیم ایندو را به تورکیه وابسته کنیم و برای همین هم طرح اربیل را برایتان مطرح کردم اگر با تورکمنها همدست به یکی بشویم آنها خرخره ها را پایین می کشند. بیایید یواش یواش این افراد غیر لازم را تضعیف کنیم. بارزانی مثل "قلندر محله" هست. باید کاری انجام دهیم تا هم بارزانی و هم طالبانی نتوانند حتی نفس بکشند. کاری که تورکیه ظرف 10-20 سال گذشته نتوانسته است انجام دهد را باید ما(اوجالان و دولت تورکیه) انجام دهیم.یک پیشنهاد هم دارم که باید اربیل را تورکیه در دست بگیرد"
همچنین رهبر کردها در این ویدئو می گوید :
"این دستمالکش خایمال شیوان پرور هم ترانه می خواند خودش را جای خمینی گذاشته بود. یعنی اینکه یک موسیقی ساده برای او یک کار سیاسی محسوب می شود! تلاش می کند تا خود را به عنوان رهبری کرد به خورد مردم بدهد."
همچنین اوجالان در مورد طرح اربیل خود می گوید که "باید تشکل سازی را آزاد کنیم" که به نظر می رسد طرح فعلی حزب های ملی گرای کردی در تورکیه و پارلمان آن بخشی از همین طرح باشند. وی در مورد اکراد عراق ابراز می دارد که "همگی عاشق تورکیه هستند در شمال عراق هم تورکمن ها و هم اکراد خواهان تورکیه هستند. تنها عده ای رییس عشیرت و قبایل کرد(بارزانی و طالبانی) هستند که با مرد کرد بازی می کنند. ما نقش پل را بازی خواهیم کرد بین اکراد شمال عراق با اکراد تورکیه. ما مطمئنا این کار را می توانیم انجام دهیم هیچ شکی به خود راه ندهید. افراد ما همگی تورکی بلد هستند و همچنین نزدیک 1000 تورک ایرانی هم آمده اند شما گروهی نخبه از اینها تشکیل بدهید و خودتان وضعیت را اداره کنید. دیگر دوره ی گروهک های کلاسیک به پایان رسیده. ما کل فئودالیته ی کرد را از بین می بریم. این را نمی توان با پول خرید و فرصتی طلایی برای تورکیه است."
اوجالان همچنین ملت تورک را به تنه ی درخت شباهت می دهد و می گوید که اکراد تنها شاخه ای بزرگ از این تنه هستند.
اوجالان همچنین تاکید می کند که "اکراد در تورکیه یک اقلیت نیستند زیرا که شهروند این کشور هستند و می توانند حزب ایجاد کنند و حق رای دارند." این در دیگر جاها مانند سوریه ممکن نیست.(در سوریه کردها شهروند این کشور محسوب نمی شدند) در تورکیه هرگز به کردها به خاطر اینکه کرد هستند نگفته شده است که شما به خاطر کرد بودنت از فلان حق محروم هستی. نیازی به هویت دادن به اکراد نیست در قانون اساسی همه چیز وجود دارد مهمتر از همه حق شهروندی در قانون اساسی است و حتی این مفهوم با تورکگرایی هم پیوند دارد."





وی در مورد ریشه ی قومی شخص خودش نیز ابراز می دارد که یک کرد خالص نیست. اوجالان می گوید :
"من از طرف مادر به یکی از طرف پدر به دیگری منسوبم طایفه ی من هم اصالتا تورکمن بوده است من خودم را بیشتر از هر تورکی تورک می دانم. این را هم همیشه به زبان آورده ام. هیچ ملی گرای تورکی هم خود را بیشتر از من یک تورک نشمارد."
اوجالان در مورد ریشه ی اکراد تورکیه هم می گوید : "صدها عشیره ی تورکمن بعدها کرد شده اند. بسیاری از آنها دیگر یک کلمه تورکی هم بلد نیستند. کاراکئچی ها را می دانید. بازوکی ها مازوکی ها همه ریشه ی تورکمن دارند. تورکمنها عشیره های کوچنده بودند که در منطقه بدلیل سیستم فئودالی کردها آسیمیله شده اند. در این مورد ضیا گوک آلپ هم تحقیقاتی انجام داده است."
خاطر نشان می شود اوجالان رهبر کردها و گروهک تروریست-فاشیست کردی پ.ک.ک است و کردها به شخص وی بسیار احترام قایلند رهبری که خود به تورک بودن خود اعتراف کرده و به این هویت تورک افتخار می کند.
گوناز تی وی
A.I
اوجالان کردها را به شدت تحقیر می کند-GunazTV / اخبار

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> Thanks, but we don't need your nice comments. You can cheer for Armenia and troll us as always you do. no need to be a hypocrite here. BTW, Azerbaijan is not simply some Other country for us. Both of us, are part of the Azerbaijani nation.


I don't care about you or what you say. You are a racist towards Kurds and Armenians as has been shown many times and I can cheer for whoever I want. Have a good life, bye.



TurAr said:


> @SinaG I'm about to start The Wire, mate  Pilot episode is about an hour long. Usually the first couple episodes of most of the series are boring as hell. is that the case with The Wire too?


You may find the first few episodes of the Wire as boring as hell. 
But stick with it dude and make sure you concentrate on all the dialogue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

MTN1917 said:


> I never fired a side arm but i love to perform this beautiful drill.



Here some other nice tactical shooting drills:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> As we are talking about those cavemen, I thought you may have fun reading this article:
> اوجالان کردها را به شدت تحقیر می کند
> Cümə Axşamı, 12.02.2014 09:00
> * گوناز تی وی : ویدئوهای جدیدی از رهبر گروهک تروریست-فاشیست کردی پ.ک.ک منتشر شده است که در آن این رهبر کردها را به شدت تحقیر می کند
> به گزارش گوناز تی وی به نقل از مطبوعات تورکیه "ایشچی پارتیسی" در این کشور قسمت های 6 و 7 ویدئوهای اعترافات اوجالان را به تازگی منتشر کرده است که در آن به همه ی کردها بویژه بارزانی و طالبانی و خواننده ی مشهور کرد شیوان پرور به شدت توهین و تحقیر می نماید.
> این حزب اعلام داشته است به دلیل اینکه سیرری ثوریا اوندر و لیلا زانا دو تن از نمایندگان کرد تورکیه نامه ی اوجالان را برای بارزانی برده اند و در اقلیم کردستان عراق به سر می برند تصمیم گرفتیم تا ویدئویی از اعترافات اوجالان در مورد بارزانی و طالبانی منتشر کنیم.
> در این ویدئو اوجالان گفته است که "مردم کرد از بارزانی و طالبانی متنفر هستند و از ما خوششان می آید زیرا پشت بارزانی و طالبانی قدرتهای واقعا مهمی ایستاده اند! هرگز دست کم نگیرید آنها خودشان را واقعا خیلی ارزان می فروشند.روزی حتی ممکن است تورکیه گرایی هم بکنند(خود را به ارزانی به تورکیه بفروشند) لزومی به قدرت دهی به بارزانی ها و طالبانی ها نیست. ما می توانیم ایندو را به تورکیه وابسته کنیم و برای همین هم طرح اربیل را برایتان مطرح کردم اگر با تورکمنها همدست به یکی بشویم آنها خرخره ها را پایین می کشند. بیایید یواش یواش این افراد غیر لازم را تضعیف کنیم. بارزانی مثل "قلندر محله" هست. باید کاری انجام دهیم تا هم بارزانی و هم طالبانی نتوانند حتی نفس بکشند. کاری که تورکیه ظرف 10-20 سال گذشته نتوانسته است انجام دهد را باید ما(اوجالان و دولت تورکیه) انجام دهیم.یک پیشنهاد هم دارم که باید اربیل را تورکیه در دست بگیرد"
> همچنین رهبر کردها در این ویدئو می گوید :
> "این دستمالکش خایمال شیوان پرور هم ترانه می خواند خودش را جای خمینی گذاشته بود. یعنی اینکه یک موسیقی ساده برای او یک کار سیاسی محسوب می شود! تلاش می کند تا خود را به عنوان رهبری کرد به خورد مردم بدهد."
> همچنین اوجالان در مورد طرح اربیل خود می گوید که "باید تشکل سازی را آزاد کنیم" که به نظر می رسد طرح فعلی حزب های ملی گرای کردی در تورکیه و پارلمان آن بخشی از همین طرح باشند. وی در مورد اکراد عراق ابراز می دارد که "همگی عاشق تورکیه هستند در شمال عراق هم تورکمن ها و هم اکراد خواهان تورکیه هستند. تنها عده ای رییس عشیرت و قبایل کرد(بارزانی و طالبانی) هستند که با مرد کرد بازی می کنند. ما نقش پل را بازی خواهیم کرد بین اکراد شمال عراق با اکراد تورکیه. ما مطمئنا این کار را می توانیم انجام دهیم هیچ شکی به خود راه ندهید. افراد ما همگی تورکی بلد هستند و همچنین نزدیک 1000 تورک ایرانی هم آمده اند شما گروهی نخبه از اینها تشکیل بدهید و خودتان وضعیت را اداره کنید. دیگر دوره ی گروهک های کلاسیک به پایان رسیده. ما کل فئودالیته ی کرد را از بین می بریم. این را نمی توان با پول خرید و فرصتی طلایی برای تورکیه است."
> اوجالان همچنین ملت تورک را به تنه ی درخت شباهت می دهد و می گوید که اکراد تنها شاخه ای بزرگ از این تنه هستند.
> اوجالان همچنین تاکید می کند که "اکراد در تورکیه یک اقلیت نیستند زیرا که شهروند این کشور هستند و می توانند حزب ایجاد کنند و حق رای دارند." این در دیگر جاها مانند سوریه ممکن نیست.(در سوریه کردها شهروند این کشور محسوب نمی شدند) در تورکیه هرگز به کردها به خاطر اینکه کرد هستند نگفته شده است که شما به خاطر کرد بودنت از فلان حق محروم هستی. نیازی به هویت دادن به اکراد نیست در قانون اساسی همه چیز وجود دارد مهمتر از همه حق شهروندی در قانون اساسی است و حتی این مفهوم با تورکگرایی هم پیوند دارد."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وی در مورد ریشه ی قومی شخص خودش نیز ابراز می دارد که یک کرد خالص نیست. اوجالان می گوید :
> "من از طرف مادر به یکی از طرف پدر به دیگری منسوبم طایفه ی من هم اصالتا تورکمن بوده است من خودم را بیشتر از هر تورکی تورک می دانم. این را هم همیشه به زبان آورده ام. هیچ ملی گرای تورکی هم خود را بیشتر از من یک تورک نشمارد."
> اوجالان در مورد ریشه ی اکراد تورکیه هم می گوید : "صدها عشیره ی تورکمن بعدها کرد شده اند. بسیاری از آنها دیگر یک کلمه تورکی هم بلد نیستند. کاراکئچی ها را می دانید. بازوکی ها مازوکی ها همه ریشه ی تورکمن دارند. تورکمنها عشیره های کوچنده بودند که در منطقه بدلیل سیستم فئودالی کردها آسیمیله شده اند. در این مورد ضیا گوک آلپ هم تحقیقاتی انجام داده است."
> خاطر نشان می شود اوجالان رهبر کردها و گروهک تروریست-فاشیست کردی پ.ک.ک است و کردها به شخص وی بسیار احترام قایلند رهبری که خود به تورک بودن خود اعتراف کرده و به این هویت تورک افتخار می کند.
> گوناز تی وی
> A.I
> اوجالان کردها را به شدت تحقیر می کند-GunazTV / اخبار
> 
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Turks have been forced to negotiate with cavemen. There comes a time that these cavemen will have their own nation, which will be merged with the Iranian one. Look up for Greater Iran my Mongol friend.


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> I don't care about you or what you say. You are a racist towards Kurds and Armenians as has been shown many times and I can cheer for whoever I want. Have a good life, bye.


haha, playing victim?!!!
keep your crocodile tears for yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

SinaG said:


> You may find the first few episodes of the Wire as boring as hell.
> But stick with it dude and make sure you concentrate on all the dialogue.



Oh well... 

Will do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> haha, playing victim?!!!
> keep your crocodile tears for yourself


No crocodile tears, again I don't care about you. You are a racist. You also call anybody who shows support of Armenia as "a troll". Anyway feel free to press the "ignore" button about me so you will not see anymore of my posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> Turks have been forced to negotiate with cavemen. There comes a time that these cavemen will have their own nation, which will be *merged with the Iranian one*. Look up for Greater Iran my Mongol friend.


sure, you can start with not killing Iranian soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Ostad said:


> sure, you can start with not killing Iranian soldiers.



Look who defended Iran when Saddam attacked our nation.


----------



## TurAr

Surenas said:


> Turks have been forced to negotiate with cavemen. There comes a time that these cavemen will have their own nation, which will be merged with the Iranian one. Look up for Greater Iran my Mongol friend.



I've always admired your self-awareness. But i don't think you should insult your own kind like that. We are doing that anyway. You should just crawl back to your hole like the rat you are and calm down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Surenas said:


> Turks have been forced to negotiate with cavemen.



Read what rmi5 posted, statements of "leader" of the cavemans. Maybe then you wouldn't utter such BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> No crocodile tears, again I don't care about you. You are a racist. You also call anybody who shows support of Armenia as "a troll". Anyway feel free to press the "ignore" button about me so you will not see anymore of my posts.


Every one in the world knows that you and your type are only supporting Armenians to bash Turks, and do your best to help our enemies to make Azerbaijanis weak, and keep oppressing us. Trolling of you and your clown friend and your obsession about us is also crystal clear. These are very simple facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> Look who defended Iran when Saddam attacked our nation.


thanks,but democrats, pkk, pjak, forgan,...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

TurAr said:


> I've always admired your self-awareness. But i don't think you should insult your own kind like that. We are doing that anyway. Just crawl back to that hole like the rat you are and calm down



I will do fine. Just fasten your seat belts and wait until we draw from our caves again during Nowruz. I think you are already familiar with the beautiful scenery in Diyarbakir and the surroundings:







Only one month left.


----------



## TurAr

Surenas said:


> I will do fine. Just fasten your seat belts and wait until we draw from our caves again during Nowruz. I think you are already familiar with the beautiful scenery in Diyarbakir and the surroundings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one month left.




Can't wait

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> Here some other nice tactical shooting drills:


This guy has a really nice firing range, in Iran the firing ranges are mostly in barren areas and when you shoot there is a lot of dust so it ruin the experience to some degree, it was nice specially the firing of that pistol(Beretta 92 if I am not mistaken).

From when I was a kid I had a thing for pistols, my father service pistol was a M-1911(they call it 11.43 in Iran) although he never brought it home(although when we were in Zabol in 1370s-it was the time when Iran wanted to invade afghanistan- he carried his gun with himself) but he showed me how to use it unfortunately I never get the chance to fire it.

Although to be realistic pistols don't have much of the use in battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

TurAr said:


> Can't wait



Nah, this one is better:


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> Every one in the world knows that you and your type are only supporting Armenians to bash Turks, and do your best to help our enemies to make Azerbaijanis weak, and keep oppressing us. Trolling of you and your clown friend and your obsession about us is also crystal clear. These are very simple facts.


Why I support Armenia is non of your concern. It could be for a number of reasons, not what you think in your sick racist head. Anyway I will not respond to you again, so say whatever you like.  Good luck with your life and with your separatist movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> Why I support Armenia is non of your concern. It could be for a number of reasons, not what you think in your sick racist head. Anyway I will not respond to you again, so say whatever you like.  Good luck with your life and with your separatist movement.


haha, you asked why your acts is considered as trolling and I explained to you. Now, go and have fun with your butthurt clown friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

@rmi5 

You're not welcome here. Go play in the Mongol section.


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> @rmi5
> 
> You're not welcome here. Go play in the Mongol section.


It seems that the meaning of getting ignored is not yet defined in the caves.


----------



## Surenas

MTN1917 said:


> This guy has a really nice firing range, in Iran the firing ranges are mostly in barren areas and when you shoot there is a lot of dust so it ruin the experience to some degree, it was nice specially the firing of that pistol(Beretta 92 if I am not mistaken).
> 
> From when I was a kid I had a thing for pistols, my father service pistol was a M-1911(they call it 11.43 in Iran) although he never brought it home(although when we were in Zabol in 1370s-it was the time when Iran wanted to invade afghanistan- he carried his gun with himself) but he showed me how to use it unfortunately I never get the chance to fire it.
> 
> Although to be realistic pistols don't have much of the use in battlefield.



Beautiful range indeed. The most beautiful 'range' I've seen in Iran was this one:






















I was a fan of guns too when I was young. In fact, my parents had great experience with weapons as well. My Mother, Kurdish, was trained by her grandfather when she was young, to protect our 'ranch'.



rmi5 said:


> It seems that the meaning of getting ignored is not yet defined in the caves.



Just like civilization has never been defined in yurt-tents as well. Pssht, get out. Yalla. Qit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

keyboard is not going to work how about ak 47.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> Beautiful range indeed. The most beautiful 'range' I've seen in Iran was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a fan of guns too when I was young. In fact, my parents had great experience with weapons as well. My Mother, Kurdish, was trained by her grandfather when she was young, to protect our 'ranch'.


Wow, it is a beautiful range at least by Iran's standard, every range I have been was a barren desert.

I think i have seen this cameo once but it is not the standard basij cameo, they are now issuing a digital jungle(for Imam hussein battalions) cameo which will replace the cameo which i believe is known in the west as Woodland or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> keyboard is not going to work how about ak 47.


buddy, has your new semester started? which EE courses do you wanna take?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

MTN1917 said:


> Wow, it is a beautiful range at least by Iran's standard, every range I have been was a barren desert.
> 
> I think i have seen this cameo once but it is not the standard basij cameo, they are now issuing a digital jungle(for Imam hussein battalions) cameo which will replace the cameo which i believe is known in the west as Woodland or something.



The ranges near Tehran as well? Have you ever been close to the ranges where foreigners train in Iran, like Iraqis or Lebanese fighters? If I'm right, they are highly secret, right?

I have also seen a new urban setting for IRGC SOF to train, like this one in Tehran:
















Although the urban training setting in Jordan is great as well. Perhaps even the greatest in the region.


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> buddy, has your new semester started? which EE courses do you wanna take?


not yet, you know the system its not working with student's will, i should wait and see witch one i *can* take.
how about you how much left to become a doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> The ranges near Tehran as well? Have you ever been close to the ranges where foreigners train in Iran, like Iraqis or Lebanese fighters? If I'm right, they are highly secret, right?
> 
> I have also seen a new urban setting for IRGC SOF to train, like this one in Tehran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the urban training setting in Jordan is great as well. Perhaps even the greatest in the region.


I have been to khavaran firing range(which is in south east Tehran) and another on around Karaj highway and they are sh!ty specially the one at khavaran, well I haven't seen any foreigners, and I believe this urban training is for Imam Ali security battalions, Imam hussein battalions are military battalions which are more geared toward fighting against foreign Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> not yet, you know the system its not working with student's will, i should wait and see witch one i *can* take.
> how about you how much left to become a doctor


I needed to take some courses here in addition to my research. Hopefully, only a few is left and my coursework would be finished in the next fall, although I need to do research for 2-3 more years. But, I am currently thinking of getting a Master's degree in Physics, in addition to my PhD in EE. In this case, I need to take bunch of other courses as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

I meant this terrain setting in Jordan MTN1917:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad
I understand how taking courses sucks in Iran. But, what are the remaining EE courses that you may took some of them in this semester?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> I meant this terrain setting in Jordan MTN1917:


That is really good, I don't think that we have something like this here although Artesh Nohed and Sepah Saberin receive good training here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> I needed to take some courses here in addition to my research. Hopefully, only a few is left and my coursework would be finished in the next fall, although I need to do research for 2-3 more years. But, I am currently thinking of getting a Master's degree in Physics, besides my PhD in EE. In this case, I need to take bunch of other courses as well


respect bro,at least you are in right direction but i dont know what to do.leave or stay continue, or start a business

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

MTN1917 said:


> That is really good, I don't think that we have something like this here although Artesh Nohed and Sepah Saberin receive good training here.



I'll guess the Saberin forces are the best trained forces in Iran? Or does the Artesh provides better training for their SOF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad
> I understand how taking courses sucks in Iran. But, what are the remaining EE courses that you may took some of them in this semester?


i am working on a project but sanctions f ed us.now i am taking some other classes beside my uni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> respect bro,at least you are in right direction but i dont know what to do.leave or stay continue, or start a business


Dude, I think it is OK, if you want to study different majors, and pick one of them. BTW, do not feel yourself obliged to necessarily finish a specific major. Anyway, make up your mind. If you want to stay in Iran, choose a high-income major there. I think power engineering is very good in this regard. @Islam shall be the winner , am I right bro? But if you want to immigrate to US or Canada, ... the story would be totally different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> I'll guess the Saberin forces are the best trained forces in Iran? Or does the Artesh provides better training for their SOF?


I am pretty sure Saberin forces are better then anything the Army has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> i am working on a project but sanctions f ed us.now i am taking some other classes beside my uni.


uhh, which type of classes do you attend? something related to EE like AVR, DSP-boards... or totally different majors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> I'll guess the Saberin forces are *the best
> trained *forces in Iran? Or does the Artesh provides better training for their SOF?





SinaG said:


> I am pretty sure Saberin forces are better then anything the Army has.


Saberins were established in late 70s, they are the best equipped special force in Iran but I am not sure about the training, Artesh really take it serious and Army is a lot more strict on discipline, Sepah is more lax, it has somewhat a brotherly atmosphere(specially the older generation Sepahis, those who have been to war and hadn't gone to Imam hussein officer school are mostly down to earth people)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> I am pretty sure Saberin forces are better then anything the Army has.



Yeah, I was thinking the same. Makes me wonder why them haven't been fully deployed on our Southeastern borders? Or even the Artesh SOF?



MTN1917 said:


> Saberins were established in late 70s, they are the best equipped special force in Iran but I am not sure about the training, Artesh really take it serious and Army is a lot more strict on discipline, Sepah is more lax, it has somewhat a brotherly atmosphere(specially the older generation Sepahis, those who have been to war and hadn't gone to Imam hussein officer school are mostly down to earth people)



That was my impression as well. The Artesh seem to resemble the traditional disciplined organization, which we saw during the Shah as well, while the IRGC seem to have this Islamic brother thing. Both have their advantages though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same. Makes me wonder why them haven't been fully deployed on our Southeastern borders? Or even the Artesh SOF?


I don't know, maybe because we do not want to offend Pakistan. Also there isn't a full blown conflict in that area. It is just once in a while where some rag tags come and cause trouble then disappear into the sunset. I think elite forces would be mainly wasted there. It is about having better border control in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> I don't know, maybe because we do not want to offend Pakistan. Also there isn't a full blown conflict in that area. It is just once in a while where some rag tags come and cause trouble then disappear into the sunset. I think elite forces would be mainly wasted there. It is about having better border control in general.



I know its not really a war zone, but I think it would help to establish some bases for rapid forces in that region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same. Makes me wonder why them haven't been fully deployed on our Southeastern borders? Or even the Artesh SOF?
> 
> 
> 
> That was my impression as well. The Artesh seem to resemble the traditional disciplined organization, which we saw during the Shah as well, while the IRGC seem to have this Islamic brother thing. Both have their advantages though.


Saberins are stationed in Tehran(they are know as Tipe vije tehran) but they go on operation in places like Kurdistan and Balouchistan and I am sure that they had send some there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Another thing, why are most men who've been deployed to Syria been the older generation Sepahis, while the new generation aren't seen over there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> I know its not really a war zone, but I think it would help to establish some bases for rapid forces in that region.


Yes, but then these forces would also need special permission, like being able to go onto Pakistani soil. That is the real problem. Also our problem with the Afghan border. Pakistan and Afghanistan seem not to secure their borders correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> Yes, but then these forces would also need special permission, like being able to go onto Pakistani soil. That is the real problem. Also our problem with the Afghan border. Pakistan and Afghanistan seem not to secure their borders correctly.



Both Afghanistan and Pakistan wouldn't be able to secure their borders for the next years. And Iran has already threatened to move into Pakistani territory if terrorists retreat back there. Its inevitable. The current situation is unbearable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> Another thing, why are most men who've been deployed to Syria been the older generation Sepahis, while the new generation aren't seen over there?


I don't know, maybe because they have real fighting experience and maybe they are the same guys who trained Hezbollahis and also know Arabic although I have seen young ones funerals too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> Both Afghanistan and Pakistan wouldn't be able to secure their borders for the next years. And Iran has already threatened to move into Pakistani territory if terrorists retreat back there. Its inevitable. The current situation is unbearable.


As has been said before, our rapprochement with the west would ease a lot of our issues. Right now we can not afford to alienate Pakistan by going into their territory. If we improve our relations with US and her allies, then that affords us a lot of leeway to do what we want. Wether it is to do with Azerbaijan, Arabs or Pakistan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Dude, I think it is OK, if you want to study different majors, and pick one of them. BTW, do not feel yourself obliged to necessarily finish a specific major. Anyway, make up your mind. If you want to stay in Iran, choose a high-income major there. I think power engineering is very good in this regard. @Islam shall be the winner , am I right bro? But if you want to immigrate to US or Canada, ... the story would be totally different


i think my major is better than others for leaving, its control. actually i think leaving in better but i am not sure and i dont know how.



rmi5 said:


> uhh, which type of classes do you attend? something related to EE like AVR, DSP-boards... or totally different majors?


i am learning PLC(siemens) and ARM micros

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

What baffles me is that I have seen that border guard personnel don't have bullet proof vests and composite helmets while now even basij units are being equipped with new helmets, I have even seen that Ale mohammad security brigade in Tehran have vests.

Border guards should be a priority.


----------



## SinaG

MTN1917 said:


> What baffles me is that I have seen that border guard personnel don't have bullet proof vests and composite helmets while now even basij units are being equipped with new helmets, I have even seen that Ale mohammad security brigade in Tehran have vests.
> 
> Border guards should be a priority.


Unfortunately that is the case with Iran, a lot of misplaced priorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hey Iranian buddies. We recently opened up a thread in Turkish section.

Turkish military memories & firearms thread

Main idea of the thread is.



> This thread is dedicated and opened for the discussions and information regarding Turkish made firearms, as well as your military memories.
> 
> Feel free to post about your memories as most of you are over 25 which means you've done your military service. Non-Turks can also join us and share their memories and questions regarding Turkish-made firearms




Can you open a Iranian version of it so we can learn about each other countries experiences, stories etc... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys , why don't you sleep ?!!1

I thought I was the only one suffering insomnia .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

MTN1917 said:


> What baffles me is that I have seen that border guard personnel don't have bullet proof vests and composite helmets while now even basij units are being equipped with new helmets, I have even seen that Ale mohammad security brigade in Tehran have vests.
> 
> Border guards should be a priority.



Yes. Our border guards seem to be underequipped, too poorly trained and unmotivated. Which isn't surprising since they are mostly conscripts. The situation should be change and we have to establish at least rapid forces on strategical locations and deploy our more professional forces over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> i think my major is better than others for leaving, its control. actually i think leaving in better but i am not sure and i dont know how.


You mean for leaving Iran?!!! No no no ...
You chose the wrong major bro. change it ASAP 


> i am learning PLC(siemens) and ARM micros


Very good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , why don't you sleep ?!!1
> 
> I thought I was the only one suffering insomnia .


It's Valentines bro. This is the lonely hearts of Iran club. 

_______________________________________________________

We need to be sending more experienced soldiers to the border regions as well. Not poor sarbaz sefr guys. In my opinion conscripts should never be put under any real threat of danger unless we are in a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> Yes. Our border guards seem to be underequipped, too poorly trained and unmotivated. Which isn't surprising since they are mostly conscripts. The situation should be change and we have to establish at least rapid forces on strategical locations and deploy our more professional forces over there.



How can a guy with 3 month of training do better ?

We need special forces in borders or at least such unsafe borders in order not to get these innocent youth killed .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

Surenas said:


> Yes. Our border guards seem to be underequipped, too poorly trained and unmotivated. Which isn't surprising since they are mostly conscripts. The situation should be change and we have to establish at least rapid forces on strategical locations and deploy our more professional forces over there.


I think IRGC GF has the operational command over borders in south east,west and north west while the Army has it over south west, east and north east.



S00R3NA said:


> How can a guy with *3 month of training *do better ?
> 
> We need special forces in borders or at least such unsafe borders in order not to get these innocent youth killed .



I think it's two months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SinaG said:


> It's Valentines bro. This is the lonely hearts of Iran club.
> 
> _______________________________________________________




Thanks God , I haven't had any serious relationship with girls .

Suffering insomnia is far better than being tortured every second .



MTN1917 said:


> I think it's two months.




You're right , wrong key

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MTN1917

SinaG said:


> It's *Valentines *bro. This is the lonely hearts of Iran club.
> 
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> We need to be sending more experienced soldiers to the border regions as well. Not poor sarbaz sefr guys. In my opinion conscripts should never be put under any real threat of danger unless we are in a war.


Really I even didn't know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

S00R3NA said:


> Thanks God , I haven't had any serious relationship with girls .
> 
> Suffering insomnia is far better than being tortured every second .


  
What you are saying is quite true. Especially in Iran. Most girls in places in Tehran are only after one thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> You mean for leaving Iran?!!! No no no ...
> You chose the wrong major bro. change it ASAP
> 
> Very good


why?
why?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

MTN1917 said:


> Really I even didn't know that.



Same here 

You haven't missed much ( If you're single ) otherwise >>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SinaG said:


> We need to be sending more experienced soldiers to the border regions as well. Not poor sarbaz sefr guys. In my opinion conscripts should never be put under any real threat of danger unless we are in a war.



Agreed, although Turkey does the same with her conscript. They are being send to their conflict zones (East Turkey) as well. Has to change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SinaG said:


> What you are saying is quite true. Especially in Iran. Most girls in places in Tehran are only after one thing.



They're after one thing , But believe me that's not money . That's your soul .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

S00R3NA said:


> Same here
> 
> You haven't missed much ( If you're single ) otherwise >>


Don't worry, manam hanooz qatie morgha nashodam, GF ham k tu marame man nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

A real man should be able to handle a women. I know Iranian women can be like devils, but you should be aware and assertive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> why?
> why?


You have two options outside of Iran, either going and make yourself busy with mathematics, ... and pure theoritical stuff, or working in the military section, which you would not qualify for it, since you have been born in Iran. The same story is true for Iran, you would either go and work for Sepah for missile stuff, or you would need to do pure math stuff in universities. BTW, jobs are highly limited and it is ultra difficult to find a job in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

Islam shall be the winner said:


> In case you have not seen it, Saving Private Ryan, is one of the bests in this category, which I will put at the top of military special effects list.



I have seen it before, as you said it's one of the bests in this category,



xenon54 said:


> I didnt saw your meantioning sry.
> No i didnt, is it like Platoon of Full Metal Jacked?



so if you like pearl harbor movie, these two mini series are exactly in the same way and every episode in like pearl harbor or saving private ryne.




Sinan said:


> I like those very very very much.
> 
> Also :
> 
> -Saving Private Ryan
> -Black Hawk Down
> 
> And just curious anyone watched this film ?



yes, indeed, they are very good mini series.




S00R3NA said:


> If you're interested in such movies I suggest you to watch *As far as my feet will carry me*



I have seen it before, it also is a nice movie,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Surenas said:


> A real man should be able to handle a women. I know Iranian women can be like devils, but you should be aware and assertive.



You haven't lived in Iran , Have you ?

You're officially insulting devils .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

S00R3NA said:


> You haven't lived in Iran , Have you ?
> 
> You're officially insulting devils .



No, I haven't lived in Iran as a adult man. I do know what you're talking about though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Uhuhu said:


> so if you like pearl harbor movie, these two mini series are exactly in the same way and every episode in like pearl harbor or saving private ryne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, indeed, they are very good mini series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen it before, it also is a nice movie,



*saving private ryne *was cool . I watched it when I was 5 years old while I even didn't know what it was but some pictures were saved in my mind , after years of looking for it I finally found it in a store .
*Every man's war* is cool as well .

I'm looking for a movie related to Japanese Kamikazes ( A Japanese movie ) but haven't found it yet .

Have you seen it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> You have two options outside of Iran, either going and make yourself busy with mathematics, ... and pure theoritical stuff, or working in the military section, which you would not qualify for it, since you have been born in Iran. The same story is true for Iran, you would either go and work for Sepah for missile stuff, or you would need to do pure math stuff in universities. BTW, jobs are highly limited and it is ultra difficult to find a job in this field.


but micros,plc,cpu and ...all are related to control dont you think it will provide more job options outside of Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> but micros,plc,cpu and ...all are related to control dont you think it will provide higher job options outside of Iran?


Dude, they are included in Digital Electronics category. Their market is not bad here. Control is very different dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Dude, they are included in Digital Electronics category. Their market is not bad here. Control is very different dude


as far as i know our major lessons are about micro's.but maybe its different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

S00R3NA said:


> *saving private ryne *was cool . I watched it when I was 5 years old while I even didn't know what it was but some pictures were saved in my mind , after years of looking for it I finally found it in a store .
> *Every man's war* is cool as well .
> 
> I'm looking for a movie related to Japanese Kamikazes ( A Japanese movie ) but haven't found it yet .
> 
> Have you seen it ?



No, i have not seen yet, 
a good japanes one is " the letters from iwo jima"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Uhuhu said:


> No, i have not seen yet,
> a good japanes one is " the letters from iwo jima"


I think that is an American film, directed by Clint Eastwood, starring Japanese actors.

I haven't seen many oriental films at all, but one that I think is very good is the South Korean film Old Boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

To all the single members, happy valentine's day

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> as far as i know our major lessons are about micro's.but maybe its different.


Dude, You have been misguided a bit. There are robotics works that control engineers do, but after your graduation, the industry expects you to focus on the control part not the digital electronics part(micros, ...). BTW, Control is a sensitive field, and you may, not necessarily, get rejected for US visa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Uhuhu said:


> No, i have not seen yet,
> a good japanes one is " the letters from iwo jima"



Yep , I've watched the movie .

Apart from this genre .

I watched a movie last night , named *Hachi A Dog's Tale* , It was based on a true story about a dog . It was amazing .

I suggest you to watch if you are keen on other genres .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

SinaG said:


> I think that is an American film, directed by Clint Eastwood, starring Japanese actors.
> 
> I haven't seen many oriental films at all, but one that I think is very good is the South Korean film Old Boy.



yes, but the story is about japanese soldiers, from their sides. but if you wanna the director be a Japanese, the only optionyou have is 
*Oshin* . )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I had doogh with mint.....was truly an Iranian experience.

cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG

Uhuhu said:


> yes, but the story is about japanese soldiers, from their sides. but if you wanna the director be a Japanese, the only optionyou have is
> *Oshin* . )


As @Surenas said about old black and white movies. If you are a fan of them then you should check out the work of Akira Kurosawa. He is a legendary Japanese film maker. He has a great movie called Seven Samurai.

Seven Samurai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I had doogh with mint.....was truly an Iranian experience.
> 
> cheers



I can't find any any relation between doogh and what people are talking here , Can you ?

p.s. I was kidding . I just have no control on this sense and it happens 

If you look at Iranian men big bellies which is almost common in them , It'll lead you to Iranian delicious foods .


----------



## TurAr

S00R3NA said:


> Yep , I've watched the movie .
> 
> Apart from this genre .
> 
> I watched a movie last night , named *Hachi A Dog's Tale* , It was based on a true story about a dog . It was amazing .
> 
> I suggest you to watch if you are keen on other genres .



Even though i tend to forget everyting about a movie less than a year, i still remember that one. It was so heartbreaking...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SinaG said:


> As @Surenas said about old black and white movies. If you are a fan of them then you should check out the work of Akira Kurosawa. He is a legendary Japanese film maker. He has a great movie called Seven Samurai.
> 
> Seven Samurai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I've watched the movie .

One of the top 250 movies .

I just remembered one of y favorite movies based on a true story called *Into the wild *.

That's a beautiful movie .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Dude, You have been misguided a bit. There are robotics works that control engineers do, but after your graduation, the industry expects you to focus on the control part not the digital electronics part(micros, ...). BTW, Control is a sensitive field, and you may, not necessarily, get rejected for US visa.


great now i should worry about being arrested instead of leaving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> great now i should worry about being arrested instead of leaving.



But, seriously, start to do search about your major, and change it if you want. As I have noted about you, IMO, your interests are more match with digital electronics than control 

What time is it in Iran? 3 AM?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

TurAr said:


> Even though i tend to forget everyting about a movie less than a year, i still remember that one. It was so heartbreaking...



Yep , It was sad .

Here are some pictures I found on the internet related to the real dog :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> But, seriously, start to do search about your major, and change it if you want. As I have noted about you, IMO, your interests are more match with digital electronics than control
> 
> What time is it in Iran? 3 AM?


if i change it i should study one more term.i prefer being arrested 
yes its 3 am.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

@S00R3NA I have heard about this tale, but I didn't see the movie. Dogs are very loyal in general. There have been many accounts of Dogs staying by owners dead bodies or graves, for example in the Japanese Tsunami or floods in Brazil.




Pet dog in vigil at owner's grave after floods disaster in Brazil - Mirror Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> if i change it i should study one more term.i prefer being arrested
> yes its 3 am.


Dude, only 1 semester is not that much important  BTW, Based on the fact that it is 3 AM there, and it is very late in ME now, and almost all members are active now, I assume that every one in PDF has screwed up his valentines date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> yes we are waiting for sb to knock the door .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 i need some sleep c u.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> I assume that every one in PDF has screwed up his valentines date.






Ostad said:


> @rmi5 i need some sleep c u.


cya bro have good dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 i need some sleep c u.


C U later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> I've watched the movie .
> 
> One of the top 250 movies .
> 
> I just remembered one of y favorite movies based on a true story called *Into the wild *.
> 
> That's a beautiful movie .


I like that movie too but there are parts that contradict man's intentions with his actions. For example if he wanted to live away from human civilization, why did he choose to make an abandoned vehicle as his home, use a gun, use a map etc? 

If I learnt one thing from that movie, that is freedom is an impossible concept to be achieved. No matter how hard we try we all are forced to live in a cage created by circumstances. 

By the way I am surprised that no one mentioned the movie "A Separation". It's ultra realistic and most probably the most realistic movie I've ever watched in life. I like i that in that movie there is no villain or hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Azizam said:


> If I learnt one thing from that movie, that is freedom is an impossible concept to be achieved. No matter how hard we try we all are forced to live in a cage created by circumstances.



I disagree completely. Its quite superficial to think that freedom has to do with geographical boundaries. Real freedom is a state of mind.


----------



## Azizam

Surenas said:


> I disagree completely. Its quite superficial to think that freedom has to do with geographical boundaries. Real freedom is a state of mind.


Even if it is a state of mind, how will you achieve it when you are tied to responsibilities? If you decide to give up responsibilities that would make you nothing but a selfish person, isn't it?

In Christopher's case his inability to find sufficient food enough for his survival led him to his death. You could take "food" as a circumstance that prevented him from achieving the freedom he was searching for and also as something that he was tied into.


----------



## Shah9

I can't remember who was the one said BBC, I think it was @SOHEIL with @xenon54 talking about it.

BBC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Dude, I think it is OK, if you want to study different majors, and pick one of them. BTW, do not feel yourself obliged to necessarily finish a specific major. Anyway, make up your mind. If you want to stay in Iran, choose a high-income major there. I think power engineering is very good in this regard. @Islam shall be the winner , am I right bro? But if you want to immigrate to US or Canada, ... the story would be totally different


Sorry for being late, 
@Ostad @rmi5 

Considering income, being a power engineer is one of the bests in Iran, but is surely far from being good. As a Bonyad Nokhbegan member I was eligible to work for MOE without entrance exam, I worked there for about 3 years, salary was something about 3.5 million Tomans per month, I don’t know how is that considered by you guys but I resigned.
Currently, I am officially working as a broker at Iranian stock and also as an electricity market consultants for a private power plant owner. Considering income these are far better than being employee even for MOE, but I do have some private business that are encouraging me to leave this whole official jobs.
As an example this summer I earned something around 1.5 billion Tomans from a farmland,
I had this farmland for many years but this summer I hired a worker to farm 10 hectares of potato for me, we harvested around 75 tons of potato per hectare that sums up to around 750 tones and we sold them around 2000 Tomans per kilo.
I am also planning to structure a packing plant and some days ago I was in China to negotiate for the packing machine.
@Ostad , bro, if your goal is to earn money then university is the wrong place to be. Now I am remembering some of my university experiences as a strategical mistake in my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> I like that movie too but there are parts that contradict man's intentions with his actions. For example if he wanted to live away from human civilization, why did he choose to make an abandoned vehicle as his home, use a gun, use a map etc?
> 
> If I learnt one thing from that movie, that is freedom is an impossible concept to be achieved. No matter how hard we try we all are forced to live in a cage created by circumstances.



The movie was based on a true story of a man died in 1992 . Didn't you see the real picture of that man at the end ?

I would agree with you if it wasn't based on a true story .



Azizam said:


> By the way I am surprised that no one mentioned the movie "A Separation". It's ultra realistic and most probably the most realistic movie I've ever watched in life. I like i that in that movie there is no villain or hero.



We were not talking about Iranian movies but foreign ones here .


We have dozens of good Iranian movies as well though I didn't find Separation that interesting myself .


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Sorry for being late,
> @Ostad @rmi5
> 
> Considering income, being a power engineer is one of the bests in Iran, but is surely far from being good. As a Bonyad Nokhbegan member I was eligible to work for MOE without entrance exam, I worked there for about 3 years, salary was something about 3.5 million Tomans per month, I don’t know how is that considered by you guys but I resigned.
> Currently, I am officially working as a broker at Iranian stock and also as an electricity market consultants for a private power plant owner. Considering income these are far better than being employee even for MOE, but I do have some private business that are encouraging me to leave this whole official jobs.
> As an example this summer I earned something around 1.5 billion Tomans from a farmland,
> I had this farmland for many years but this summer I hired a worker to farm 10 hectares of potato for me, we harvested around 75 tons of potato per hectare that sums up to around 750 tones and we sold them around 2000 Tomans per kilo.
> I am also planning to structure a packing plant and some days ago I was in China to negotiate for the packing machine.



You are rich dude.


> @Ostad ,* bro, if your goal is to earn money then university is the wrong place to be.* Now I am remembering some of my university experiences as a strategical mistake in my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Sorry for being late,
> @Ostad @rmi5
> 
> Considering income, being a power engineer is one of the bests in Iran, but is surely far from being good. As a Bonyad Nokhbegan member I was eligible to work for MOE without entrance exam, I worked there for about 3 years, salary was something about 3.5 million Tomans per month, I don’t know how is that considered by you guys but I resigned.
> Currently, I am officially working as a broker at Iranian stock and also as an electricity market consultants for a private power plant owner. Considering income these are far better than being employee even for MOE, but I do have some private business that are encouraging me to leave this whole official jobs.
> As an example this summer I earned something around 1.5 billion Tomans from a farmland,
> I had this farmland for many years but this summer I hired a worker to farm 10 hectares of potato for me, we harvested around 75 tons of potato per hectare that sums up to around 750 tones and we sold them around 2000 Tomans per kilo.
> I am also planning to structure a packing plant and some days ago I was in China to negotiate for the packing machine.
> @Ostad , bro, if your goal is to earn money then university is the wrong place to be. Now I am remembering some of my university experiences as a strategical mistake in my life.



in memory of our decedent friend Soheil ,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@Islam shall be the winner @ghara ghan @S00R3NA @Ostad 
I need some sleep, guys, see you tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Sorry for being late,
> @Ostad @rmi5
> 
> Considering income, being a power engineer is one of the bests in Iran, but is surely far from being good. As a Bonyad Nokhbegan member I was eligible to work for MOE without entrance exam, I worked there for about 3 years, salary was something about 3.5 million Tomans per month, I don’t know how is that considered by you guys but I resigned.
> Currently, I am officially working as a broker at Iranian stock and also as an electricity market consultants for a private power plant owner. Considering income these are far better than being employee even for MOE, but I do have some private business that are encouraging me to leave this whole official jobs.
> As an example this summer I earned something around 1.5 billion Tomans from a farmland,
> I had this farmland for many years but this summer I hired a worker to farm 10 hectares of potato for me, we harvested around 75 tons of potato per hectare that sums up to around 750 tones and we sold them around 2000 Tomans per kilo.
> I am also planning to structure a packing plant and some days ago I was in China to negotiate for the packing machine.
> @Ostad , bro, if your goal is to earn money then university is the wrong place to be. Now I am remembering some of my university experiences as a strategical mistake in my life.


wow thanks. lets see my income is about 40$ per month not much difference. 
if i want to start a business in Iran where should i start? as far as i can see you are an expert.


rmi5 said:


> @Islam shall be the winner @ghara ghan @S00R3NA @Ostad
> I need some sleep, guys, see you tomorrow


good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> wow thanks. lets see my income is about 40$ per month not much difference.






Ostad said:


> if i want to start a business in Iran where should i start? as far as i can see you are an expert.


Of coarse I am not an expert, not even close,
But, friendly talking, I must say, every private business is a golden opportunity especially in a country like Iran. I must say even the worst private business is considered far better than the best governmental one, even if it be the minister of energy.
For starting a private business you don't need to be Steve Jobs or Bill Gates, all you need is the will to start it. never search for a partner in business, they are just pain in the ***, go for loans, they are boosts in business, never be afraid of taking big loans, they are the real blessings in a country like Iran. But before doing anything make a deep investigation about it by your self I mean by yourself and never trust anyone else in that field, you as an academic buddy are one of the smartest guys around so never underestimate your IQ, I have seen many ultra rich buddies in the Iranian Stock market that are considered dumb by any of my standards but even them have managed to be rich.
never hesitate consulting with pro's they are the best resources in business, not the fucking damn books.
The best excuse for the common people for not starting a private business in a whole life is the absence of an initial financial capital, but believe me that's not an excuse for smarts.
Do not give up studying unfinished but believe me studying is the waste of time if your goal is to gain money, for now if you are not able to leave it my advise is to start learning Chinese beside your study. It will take you around 2 or 3 years of hard work to be a Chinese pro but it would worth it.
This year I was searching for a Chinese language expert for a friend of mine who is in stone trading business, it took me around 5 months to find one, the one I found is an Isfahani girl, and she is earning 25 million Tomans per month for being a translator in contracting with Chinese, and this is apart from Commission for every contract she makes.
If you need more help I would be glad to help you myself or introduce you to some real experts if you like, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @Islam shall be the winner @ghara ghan @S00R3NA @Ostad
> I need some sleep, guys, see you tomorrow


GN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Of coarse I am not an expert, not even close,
> But, friendly talking, I must say, every private business is a golden opportunity especially in a country like Iran. I must say even the worst private business is considered far better than the best governmental one, even if it be the minister of energy.
> For starting a private business you don't need to be Steve Jobs or Bill Gates, all you need is the will to start it. never search for a partner in business, they are just pain in the ***, go for loans, they are boosts in business, never be afraid of taking big loans, they are the real blessings in a country like Iran. But before doing anything make a deep investigation about it by your self I mean by yourself and never trust anyone else in that field, you as an academic buddy are one of the smartest guys around so never underestimate your IQ, I have seen many ultra rich buddies in the Iranian Stock market that are considered dumb by any of my standards but even them have managed to be rich.
> never hesitate consulting with pro's they are the best resources in business, not the fucking damn books.
> The best excuse for the common people for not starting a private business in a whole life is the absence of an initial financial capital, but believe me that's not an excuse for smarts.
> Do not give up studying unfinished but believe me studying is the waste of time if your goal is to gain money, for now if you are not able to leave it my advise is to start learning Chinese beside your study. It will take you around 2 or 3 years of hard work to be a Chinese pro but it would worth it.
> This year I was searching for a Chinese language expert for a friend of mine who is in stone trading business, it took me around 5 months to find one, the one I found is an Isfahani girl, and she is earning 25 million Tomans per month for being a translator in contracting with Chinese, and this is apart from Commission for every contract she makes.
> If you need more help I would be glad to help you myself or introduce you to some real experts if you like, bro.


thanks for the time bro, i really mean it.last question which one do you recommend: renting a shop and starting a small business, going for stock market. or trading.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> thanks for the time bro, i really mean it.last question which one do you recommend: renting a shop and starting a small business, going for stock market. or trading.?


Your welcome bro,
LOL, that is kinda like asking which one do you recommend? Ferrari, Porsche or BMW?
What kind of shop, where, what are you gonna sell? ...these questions are needed to be answered first.
trading? what? where? from where? to where? .... these ones either.
Stock market is too dangerous, I am not rolling the option out but that is a precaution.
I don't know if you are familiar with "Game Theory" or have you take the course in university or not?
But participating in a Stock market you should know that it is a zero-sum game. Zero-sum is a kind of game in which choices by players can neither increase nor decrease the available resources. So you should know that there are other professional players in the market that are funding their profit on your loss. Iran's market is one of the most profitable markets in the whole world, in the passing year the average profit of investors in the market has been reached the amazing number of around 140%. that means there are individual players with profits of 800% 900% or even more. but you should always consider that these people have made their palaces on the ruin of others. That is not a condemned action, because as you know there is a proverb that says, there are 2 ways to become rich 1) Relying on your IQ 2)counting on others dumbness.
however, these days we are seeing a somehow crisis in Iran's stock market, which in short term will lead to increment in gold price nationally, but that won't be a problem in a long range.
I recommend you to learn "Game Theory" that would be a huge assistance to enter the private business.
And finally, why should it be your last question? I am always available here if you need, and I will be more than happy to be a help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Your welcome bro,
> LOL, that is kinda like asking which one do you recommend? Ferrari, Porsche or BMW?
> What kind of shop, where, what are you gonna sell? ...these questions are needed to be answered first.
> trading? what? where? from where? to where? .... these ones either.
> Stock market is too dangerous, I am not rolling the option out but that is a precaution.
> I don't know if you are familiar with "Game Theory" or have you take the course in university or not?
> But participating in a Stock market you should know that it is a zero-sum game. Zero-sum is a kind of game in which choices by players can neither increase nor decrease the available resources. So you should know that there are other professional players in the market that are funding their profit on your loss. Iran's market is one of the most profitable markets in the whole world, in the passing year the average profit of investors in the market has been reached the amazing number of around 140%. that means there are individual players with profits of 800% 900% or even more. but you should always consider that these people have made their palaces on the ruin of others. That is not a condemned action, because as you know there is a proverb that says, there are 2 ways to become rich 1) Relying on your IQ 2)counting on others dumbness.
> however, these days we are seeing a somehow crisis in Iran's stock market, which in short term will lead to increment in gold price nationally, but that won't be a problem in a long range.
> I recommend you to learn "Game Theory" that would be a huge assistance to enter the private business.
> And finally, why should it be your last question? I am always available here if you need, and I will be more than happy to be a help.


yes like which one 4s or s3 
i mean engineering business from opening shop and trading. unfortunately i am not familiar with "game theory".i think its better for me to continue my "using dad's money" policy for now. thanks again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

SOHEIL said:


> Ki !?
> 
> 
> 
> Kasi dar mored in hafte harfi nazade ... khialati shodi ...


Darsu himayan gigitropesgade hunsa minza , yoyo bibitunasadipabe gilgil.


----------



## Syrian Lion

@mohsen 

again thanks for the documentary... it was really good, especially the simulation, and how the US carriers were hit!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> i mean engineering business from opening shop and trading. unfortunately i am not familiar with "game theory".i think its better for me to continue my "using dad's money" policy for now. thanks again.


LOL, that is the best option ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Ostad said:


> i think its better for me to continue my "using dad's money" policy for now. thanks again.



That policy is valid and very popular among many. It can still be used well into your twenties, I'm talking from experience here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Syrian Lion said:


> @mohsen
> 
> again thanks for the documentary... it was really good, especially the simulation, and how the US carriers were hit!!


thanks man, somehow It changed my view on drone usage too, it took three days to translate it but I think it was worth my time. due to heavy traffic (or third party players), the program's website went down and hasn't recovered yet.
reactions were interesting too, Google has removed the program's website from it's result while it's the first record when you search "sorayatv" on yahoo or bing. Zionists censored it to the bombarding Israel only, and in Iran some groups did whatever they could to boycott it, program was delayed 2 times and instead they broadcasted Mr Rohani's speech.

anyway PressTV will broadcast the "Tabas hunt" documentary on 26.2.2014, it's the story of capturing the RQ-170 with English subtitle, if you haven't watched it, I highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Esfand said:


> That policy is valid and very popular among many. It can still be used well into your twenties, I'm talking from experience here





Islam shall be the winner said:


> LOL, that is the best option ever.





@rmi5 i watched Gravity(in three episodes ),its among my top 5 favorite movies now.
by the way do you know how they managed to simulate space so perfectly.


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> thanks man, somehow It changed my view on drone usage too, it took three days to translate it but I think it was worth my time. due to heavy traffic (or third party players), the program's website went down and hasn't recovered yet.
> reactions were interesting too, Google has removed the program's website from it's result while it's the first record when you search "sorayatv" on yahoo or bing. Zionists censored it to the bombarding Israel only, and in Iran some groups did whatever they could to boycott it, program was delayed 2 times and instead they broadcasted Mr Rohani's speech.
> 
> anyway PressTV will broadcast the "Tabas hunt" documentary on 26.2.2014, it's the story of capturing the RQ-170 with English subtitle, if you haven't watched it, I highly recommend it.



Mohsen , Where's the documentary ?


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> Mohsen , Where's the documentary ?


it's not live yet, 10 days later.


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> it's not live yet, 10 days later.



No , The one Syrian Lion wrote about .


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> No , The one Syrian Lion wrote about .


are you kidding me?
documentary "nightmare of the vultures", history of drones in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> @rmi5* i watched Gravity(in three episodes ),*its among my top 5 favorite movies now.
> by the way do you know how they managed to simulate space so perfectly.


You probably had a low quality version didn't you? If you have access to fast internet, dl a 10+ gig version instead. 

It makes a ton of difference.


----------



## Surenas

I watched Gravity a couple of days ago. Movie is quite overrated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> I watched Gravity a couple of days ago. Movie is quite overrated.


Damn and i downloaded it because @rmi5 and @Ostad were talking about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

xenon54 said:


> Damn and i downloaded it because @rmi5 and @Ostad were talking about it.



The storyline is IMO a little weak, but I still enjoyed it for the special effects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

The wolf of Wallstreet is good movie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> You probably had a low quality version didn't you? If you have access to fast internet, dl a 10+ gig version instead.
> 
> It makes a ton of difference.


i think you misunderstood,i meant that we paused and played movie three times.it was 1080p, not the best but enough for us.



xenon54 said:


> Damn and i downloaded it because @rmi5 and @Ostad were talking about it.


lol,do not trust the internet.
share your opinion with us after watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> Damn and i downloaded it because @rmi5 and @Ostad were talking about it.



Story is weak, too much elements in the movie that contradict basic physics while the dialogues are extremely weak too.

Only the scenery and digital effects are good. But overall I wouldn't watch it again. Really overrated if you look at its score on IMDB. I would give the movie a 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

atatwolf said:


> The wolf of Wallstreet is good movie


I should have guessed that you would like everything which has a wolf in it but you are right it is a decent movie



xenon54 said:


> Damn and i downloaded it because @rmi5 and @Ostad were talking about it.





Surenas said:


> Story is weak, too much elements in the movie that contradict basic physics while the dialogues are extremely weak too.
> 
> Only the scenery and digital effects are good. But overall I wouldn't watch it again. Really overrated if you look at its score on IMDB. I would give the movie a 6.


I think it was not that bad, it was tense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

@xenon54
i am not saying its the best movie ever but i am sure its worth watching.

PS:it was *Nominated for 10 Oscars + *Another 87 wins & 74 nominations.

Gravity - Awards - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> The movie was based on a true story of a man died in 1992 . Didn't you see the real picture of that man at the end ?
> 
> I would agree with you if it wasn't based on a true story .
> 
> 
> 
> We were not talking about Iranian movies but foreign ones here .
> 
> 
> We have dozens of good Iranian movies as well though I didn't find Separation that interesting myself .


I know that it is a true story and that's exactly why I said it.


----------



## Ahriman

صدا و سیمای میلی باز هم که شاهکار کرده! اونهایی که ایران هستند لطفا توضیح بدهند ببینم اینها دوباره چه خاکی بر سرشون ریختن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

اینکه چیزه تازه ای نیست تو سریال کمربند ها رو ببندیم حسابی از خجالت ما ترکمن ها در اومدن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

ghara ghan said:


> اینکه چیزه تازه ای نیست تو سریال کمربند ها رو ببندیم حسابی از خجالت ما ترکمن ها در اومدن



من نه اون موقعی که ایران بودم این بنگاه خبرپراکنی متوهم را دنبال می کردم و نه زمانی که از ایران خارج شدم. شروع کردند از زمان دایناسورها تاریخ را دستکاری کردند الان رسیدند به همین اواخر!! حالا برخی افراد متوهم و کم سواد هسنند که مساله سطح تحمل و اینگونه مزخرفات را مطرح می کنند. ایران آمریکا نیست، در ایران تریبون دست یک گروه محدوده و هر غطلی دلشون می خواد می کنند. آمریکا نیست که شما فردا بتونی بلند شی فیلم خودت رو درست کنی و جوابش را بدی.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ahriman said:


> من نه اون موقعی که ایران بودم این بنگاه خبرپراکنی متوهم را دنبال می کردم و نه زمانی که از ایران خارج شدم. شروع کردند از زمان دایناسورها تاریخ را دستکاری کردند الان رسیدند به همین اواخر!! حالا برخی افراد متوهم و کم سواد هسنند که مساله سطح تحمل و اینگونه مزخرفات را مطرح می کنند. ایران آمریکا نیست، در ایران تریبون دست یک گروه محدوده و هر غطلی دلشون می خواد می کنند. آمریکا نیست که شما فردا بتونی بلند شی فیلم خودت رو درست کنی و جوابش را بدی.



چی شده ؟


----------



## Nomad16

می دونم چی میگی ما هم از این در ها کشیدیم اما تحریف تاریخ یچیزه مسخره کردن نژادی یه چیزه دیگست اگه یادت باشه تو داستان این سریال یه خلابان با چشم های چپه از کشور عشق اباد با بازیگری رضا فیض نوروزی بازی می کرد که عملا و زبانی 
چپه بودن چشم این خلابان رو مسخره می کردن من اون موقه راهنمای می خوندم کلا ما اون موقه موضوع جک کلاس بودیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ghara ghan said:


> می دونم چی میگی ما هم از این در ها کشیدیم اما تحریف تاریخ یچیزه مسخره کردن نژادی یه چیزه دیگست اگه یادت باشه تو داستان این سریال یه خلابان با چشم های چپه از کشور عشق اباد با بازیگری رضا فیض نوروزی بازی می کرد که عملا و زبانی چپه بودن چشم این خلابان رو مسخره می کردن من اون موقه راهنمای می خوندم کلا ما اون موقه موضوع جک کلاس بودیم


Chand sal pish dashtam football mididam ro mahvare (kanale jomhoorie eshali), martike gozareshgar bargasht goft "bazikonaye cheshm badoomiye..."

Mardom to Iran rasman jahan sevomian. Vaghti gozareshgare telvisione melliye jemhoori eshali bar migarde be ye mosht asiyaye sharghi mige cheshm badoomi vaghti rahat mitoone bege "bazikonane chin" ya "baikonane Kore," dige va veyla.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

ghara ghan said:


> می دونم چی میگی ما هم از این در ها کشیدیم اما تحریف تاریخ یچیزه مسخره کردن نژادی یه چیزه دیگست اگه یادت باشه تو داستان این سریال یه خلابان با چشم های چپه از کشور عشق اباد با بازیگری رضا فیض نوروزی بازی می کرد که عملا و زبانی
> چپه بودن چشم این خلابان رو مسخره می کردن من اون موقه راهنمای می خوندم کلا ما اون موقه موضوع جک کلاس بودیم



چه سریالی عزیز؟ اسمش را لطف می کنی؟ جدی نگیر این احمق ها را

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> چه سریالی عزیز؟ اسمش را لطف می کنی؟ جدی نگیر این احمق ها را


 سریال کمربند ها رو ببندیم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 or @Irajgholi 

How much is a six pack (import) in the US? 
I rarely buy beer outside of restaurants, but I got a six pack today and it was 17 dollars lol. In Vancouver it was even crazier. 

Some things about Canada can sometimes be really annoying.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5 or @Irajgholi
> 
> How much is a six pack (import) in the US?
> I rarely buy beer outside of restaurants, but I got a six pack today and it was 17 dollars lol. In Vancouver it was even crazier.
> 
> Some things about Canada can sometimes be really annoying.



In that case, you need to import from Iran, it would be cheaper 
12 packs Heinken imported from Netherland are around 14-15$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> In that case, you need to import from Iran, it would be cheaper
> 12 packs Heinken imported from Netherland are around 14-15$


25 dollars before tax for a 12 pack of imported beer out here lol

And you're right, it's cheaper in Iran. In 2007 I was in Isfahan (only time I've been to Iran since 2000) and my cousins knew this Armenian guy that could get us beer. Less than 10 dollars for a six pack in Iran!!!! I was shocked.


----------



## Nomad16

Ahriman said:


> چه سریالی عزیز؟ اسمش را لطف می کنی؟ جدی نگیر این احمق ها را


valla ghaziye ke male khili vaght pishe chizye ke gozasht nemishe avazesh behtare negahemun be jelo bashe ta aghab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Lol, what? I pay 5 dollars for a Heineken six-pack over here. And I pay 12 dollars for a crate of 24 Heineken bottles:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> سریال کمربند ها رو ببندیم




oops , So you're talking about stone age , right ?


----------



## rmi5

very interesting interview:


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad @ghara ghan 
What's up guys?
@ghara ghan , Do you like Tirəxtur as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad @ghara ghan
> What's up guys?
> @ghara ghan , Do you like Tirəxtur as well?


salam.
asab nazashtan in ... ha. baz vpn ha ro az kar andakhtan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> salam.
> asab nazashtan in ... ha. baz vpn ha ro az kar andakhtan.


 alaan in site filter has ya na?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> alaan in site filter has ya na?


in site hanouz nashode.vali aksare site haye khareji ro filter kardan. man beram ye kari pish omad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 hal shoud in bache haye computer ye narm afzar dast kari shode dadan toop, alan to khabgah jashne .
Rouhani mochakerim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad @ghara ghan
> What's up guys?
> @ghara ghan , Do you like Tirəxtur as well?


ofc  yashasin Tirəxtur and GZ but here football is not much popular  we watch volleyball instead of football 



Ostad said:


> @rmi5 hal shoud in bache haye computer ye narm afzar dast kari shode dadan toop, alan to khabgah jashne .
> Rouhani mochakerim.


lol eee be manam bede namard  tanha vpn mikeshi ?  age moshkel download dari be khomam begoo bedune hichi harchi ke khasti roo vastat ghabele download konam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

این مردم ایران که نمیفهمن کی باید اعتراض کرد و کی نه.

طرف هنوز سریال رو ندیده بهش گفتن یه جا به بختیاری ها توهین شده توی سریال از همه جا بی خبر اومدن بیرون اعتراض. اصلا نمیدونه داستان فیلم چی هست و نمیدونه که قهرمان اصلی فیلم بختیاری هست و اون حرف صرفا یه دیالوگ از فیلم از طرف یه توده ای خطاب به خانواده ای هست که فامیلش بختیاری هست و نه توهین به قوم بختیاری. خیلی مسخرست.

ملت جوگیر


نامه امیر اقایی در رابطه با سریال توقیف شده سرزمین کهن​


> این تنها می تواند از فواید مخصوص فلات ما باشد که چند هفته است سربازان بی گناه سرزمینمان در اسارت اند و هیچ صدایی از کسی بر نمی آید.ما عادت داریم از سوراخ سوزن رد شویم و از درب دروازه نه !!!!
> صدای اعتراض بختیاری های عزیز را شنیدم که در چند روز گذشته؛ از هر ناسزا و پیامک گرفته تا تهدید و ارعاب فروگذار نبودند.
> سپاس می گویم مردم سرزمینی را که آنقدر صبور نبودند و نخواستند صبر پیشه کنند تا ببینند نه کمال تبریری ؛نه من ؛ و نه هیچ کس دیگری قصد بی احترامی به قومی را نداشته است.این ساده انگاری در رگ و خون ما جاری ست.یاد آور می شوم فیلمهای کمال تبریزی را که سالهاست توقیف است.یادآور می شوم ممنوع الکاری و جریمه ام را برای بازی نکردن در فیلمی که شما دوستش نداشتید.
> برادران عزیز بختیاری؛
> غیرتتان را می ستایم و به نوبه ی خود؛تنها می توانم بگویم قصد ما بی احترامی نبوده است.اساسآ قهرمان سریال سرزمین کهن یک بختیاری ست.اما یک سوال برایم باقی ست: آنروزهایی که برای مردم سرزمینم محکوم به ممنوع الکاری بودم؛از این خیل غیرت و جوانمردی؛چرا حتی شاخه ی گلی برای تسکین
> زخمهایم روانه ام نشد؟
> با احترام
> امیر آقایی
> ۱۷ فوریه ۲۰۱۴
> لندن​


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> این مردم ایران که نمیفهمن کی باید اعتراض کرد و کی نه.
> 
> طرف هنوز سریال رو ندیده بهش گفتن یه جا به بختیاری ها توهین شده توی سریال از همه جا بی خبر اومدن بیرون اعتراض. اصلا نمیدونه داستان فیلم چی هست و نمیدونه که قهرمان اصلی فیلم بختیاری هست و اون حرف صرفا یه دیالوگ از فیلم از طرف یه توده ای خطاب به خانواده ای هست که فامیلش بختیاری هست و نه توهین به قوم بختیاری. خیلی مسخرست.
> 
> ملت جوگیر
> 
> 
> نامه امیر اقایی در رابطه با سریال توقیف شده سرزمین کهن​



سرزمین کهن مگه توقیف شده ؟


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> سرزمین کهن مگه توقیف شده ؟



پخشش فعلا متوقف شده.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

Serpentine said:


> @Surenas @iranigirl2 @xenon54 @Sinan @rmi5 and others.
> 
> Life is too short to hate someone you will 99.999% never meet in real life.
> 
> You may beat each other here, but do not hate each other, get over nationalities and like each other.
> 
> @rmi5 @Surenas Both of you are very educated guys and I've personally leaned from your posts. It's really sad that you two can't be friends here. Give it a try please.
> 
> Now I'm about to throw up by playing the role of grand ma' here but it's the truth. I feel like Mother Teresa now.
> 
> I'm about to go to exam now, maybe these words came out because I woke up too early in the morning.



Good luck with the exam bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

A Venezuelan music band shot their video in Tehran. Pretty cool and daring.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

Surenas said:


> Lol, what? I pay 5 dollars for a Heineken six-pack over here. And I pay 12 dollars for a crate of 24 Heineken bottles:


That's fucking insane!!

25 dollars + tax for 12 bottles for me. The insane part is that Alberta is supposed to have the second cheapest alcohol prices in Canada. 

Today I had a beer at a Japanese restaurant and paid 7 dollars for the bottle lmao

It was almost as expensive as the food itself!! Beer is insanely expensive out here.



Surenas said:


> A Venezuelan music band shot their video in Tehran. Pretty cool and daring.


That was neat, thanks for posting. 

They got stared at so much, poor guys lool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> ofc  yashasin Tirəxtur and GZ but here football is not much popular  we watch volleyball instead of football
> 
> 
> lol eee be manam bede namard  tanha vpn mikeshi ?  age moshkel download dari be khomam begoo bedune hichi harchi ke khasti roo vastat ghabele download konam


lol...yasha, in noskhe dast kari shode web freer hastesh porsidam goftan bayad baad nasb afzoneh spdy proxy ro rosh basb koni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ahriman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

Surenas said:


> A Venezuelan music band shot their video in Tehran. Pretty cool and daring.



lol. this is awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

> Alcohol drinking is so widespread that Iranians are the third highest consumers of alcohol in Muslim-majority Middle Eastern countries, behind Lebanon and Turkey (in both of which it is legal to drink), with an annual per capita consumption of 1.02 Liters



Alcohol in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Is this true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Alcohol in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Is this true ?


unfortunately yes it is.
aside from illegal drinks in market. Christians and some others can legally buy alcohol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> *unfortunately yes it is.*
> aside from illegal drinks in market. Christians and some others can legally buy alcohol.



Mate, i was not judging. I just wondered, as it sounded a little wrong for a country under Islamic rule.

Also, i thought there are 30 million tourists visiting Turkey annually. Most of them comes from European countries and they drink like .......... so if we substract them, maybe Iranians consume more alcohol than Turks 

Turkish 1.5 litre/per head.
Iranian 1.02 litre/per head.(both annual)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Mate, i was not judging. I just wondered, as it sounded a little wrong for a country under Islamic rule.
> 
> Also, i thought there are 30 million tourists visiting Turkey annually. Most of them comes from European countries and they drink like .......... so if we substract them, maybe Iranians consume more alcohol than Turks
> 
> Turkish 1.5 litre/per head.
> Iranian 1.02 litre/per head.(both annual)


the numbers are weird but not impossible
i think my friends from capital can answer this question better.
@rmi5 ,@Serpentine, @S00R3NA and others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Sinan @Ostad 
Although the exact numbers may not be accurate based on the legal/illegal issues, those statistics does not seem to be far fetched from truth. The head of police of Tehran said that one-fourth of drivers in Tehran are drunk when driving. BTW, consuming alcohol has been a culture in Iran, at least among Azerbaijanis.  Persians have been more inclined in opium than alcohol. BTW, 1-2 liter per year is a very low alcohol consumption. you can compare it with the total column in the link below:
List of countries by alcohol consumption - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahriman

Serpentine said:


> این مردم ایران که نمیفهمن کی باید اعتراض کرد و کی نه.
> 
> طرف هنوز سریال رو ندیده بهش گفتن یه جا به بختیاری ها توهین شده توی سریال از همه جا بی خبر اومدن بیرون اعتراض. اصلا نمیدونه داستان فیلم چی هست و نمیدونه که قهرمان اصلی فیلم بختیاری هست و اون حرف صرفا یه دیالوگ از فیلم از طرف یه توده ای خطاب به خانواده ای هست که فامیلش بختیاری هست و نه توهین به قوم بختیاری. خیلی مسخرست.
> 
> ملت جوگیر
> 
> 
> نامه امیر اقایی در رابطه با سریال توقیف شده سرزمین کهن​



آقا حرفت اصلا درست نیست. نیازی نیست سریال را ببینی تا متوجه توهین بشی. شما همون قسمت هم مشاهده کنی کافیه. شما هم ازت بعیده واقعا اگر همچون چیزی فکر می کنی "فکر می کنی تصادفی بوده" دوما 99% افرادی که فامیلیشون بختیاریه بختیاری هستند. این سریال جهت داره و جریان تحریف تاریخ که از اوایل انقلاب شروع شد و حدود 5 سال پیش شدت گرفت را دنیال می کنه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

@Ahriman you don't agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

@Surenas Ina ro veleshon kon, age gharareh etehadi soorate begire migire vali Pakistan jamiat shia ziadi dare ke mishe azashon estefade kard. Hala doroste ke in forum kashki bishtar nist vali man be ghodrate harf mardom khyeli eteghad daram va didam ke chaghdr sari gossip pakhsh mishe. Ba in terroristhaye ahmagh sar be sar nazar chon ba in kar on seri az afradi ke Pakistani hastand va tarafe Iranand ro narahat mikoni.



Surenas said:


> @Ahriman you don't agree?



Chera vali nabayad har chizi ke fekr mikomim ro be zaboon biarim baradar man!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ahriman said:


> آقا حرفت اصلا درست نیست. نیازی نیست سریال را ببینی تا متوجه توهین بشی. شما همون قسمت هم مشاهده کنی کافیه. شما هم ازت بعیده واقعا اگر همچون چیزی فکر می کنی "فکر می کنی تصادفی بوده" دوما 99% افرادی که فامیلیشون بختیاریه بختیاری هستند. این سریال جهت داره و جریان تحریف تاریخ که از اوایل انقلاب شروع شد و حدود 5 سال پیش شدت گرفت را دنیال می کنه.


من اینجا از سریال طرفداری نمیکنم، حرفم واکنش مردم هست. آخه چطور میشه قهرمان داستان بختیاریه اون وقت کارگردان که تبریزی هم هست خودش جهت گیری داره علیه بختیاری ها؟
مثل اینکه بگی زنه داشت به حزب توده توهین میکرد الان باید کمونیست ها بریزن بیرون تظاهرات. من دوستم بختیاری هست فامیلش و نسل اندر نسل ربطی به بختیاری ها هم ندارن.

اگر هم فرض کنیم هدف خود قوم بختیاری بوده، نباید اینطور فرض کرد که پیام فیلم هم قطعا همین بوده. شما مثلا فرض کن یه سفید پوست توی یک فیلم آمریکایی بیاد به سیاه ها توهین بکنه، این باعث نمیشه که بگیم جامعه ی سیاهپوستان بد هستن.

نکته دیگه هم اینکه اگه اینجا داره به توهین اعتراض میشه، چرا پیغام تهدید به قتل و ناسزا برای بازیگر میفرسن؟ بازیگر صرفا دیالوگ ها رو میگه.

و در مورد تحریفات تاریخی، منم موافقم با شما، ولی توی این سریال تا الان که چیز تاریخی آنچنانی نشان نداده بود که بخوایم بگیم تحریف شده هست. میشه یک مورد از تحریف رو به عنوان مثال بگید توی این سریال؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Ahriman said:


> @Surenas Ina ro veleshon kon, age gharareh etehadi soorate begire migire vali Pakistan jamiat shia ziadi dare ke mishe azashon estefade kard. Hala doroste ke in forum kashki bishtar nist vali man be ghodrate harf mardom khyeli eteghad daram va didam ke chaghdr sari gossip pakhsh mishe. Ba in terroristhaye ahmagh sar be sar nazar chon ba in kar on seri az afradi ke Pakistani hastand va tarafe Iranand ro narahat mikoni.
> 
> Chera vali nabayad har chizi ke fekr mikomim ro be zaboon biarim baradar man!



Midoonam aziz, vali gahi bayad haghighat ra goft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Serpentine said:


> من اینجا از سریال طرفداری نمیکنم، حرفم واکنش مردم هست. آخه چطور میشه قهرمان داستان بختیاریه اون وقت کارگردان که تبریزی هم هست خودش جهت گیری داره علیه بختیاری ها؟
> مثل اینکه بگی زنه داشت به حزب توده توهین میکرد الان باید کمونیست ها بریزن بیرون تظاهرات. من دوستم بختیاری هست فامیلش و نسل اندر نسل ربطی به بختیاری ها هم ندارن.
> 
> اگر هم فرض کنیم هدف خود قوم بختیاری بوده، نباید اینطور فرض کرد که پیام فیلم هم قطعا همین بوده. شما مثلا فرض کن یه سفید پوست توی یک فیلم آمریکایی بیاد به سیاه ها توهین بکنه، این باعث نمیشه که بگیم جامعه ی سیاهپوستان بد هستن.
> 
> نکته دیگه هم اینکه اگه اینجا داره به توهین اعتراض میشه، چرا پیغام تهدید به قتل و ناسزا برای بازیگر میفرسن؟ بازیگر صرفا دیالوگ ها رو میگه.
> 
> و در مورد تحریفات تاریخی، منم موافقم با شما، ولی توی این سریال تا الان که چیز تاریخی آنچنانی نشان نداده بود که بخوایم بگیم تحریف شده هست. میشه یک مورد از تحریف رو به عنوان مثال بگید توی این سریال؟



تبریزی بودن چه ارتباطی به بختیاری بودن داره؟ درضمن برفرضی که طرف خودش بختیاری بوده، فکر می کنید این بهترش می کنه؟

من گفتم که اکثر افرادی که فامیلی بختیاری دارند بختیاری هستند. دوست شما هم از آن یک درصدی هستن که بختیاری نیستند. شاید هم باشه و خودش خبر نداشته باشه.

شما آمریکا را مثال نزن دوست عزیز، شما در آمریکا هر کاری که بخواهی می تونی بکنی چون قانون اساسیش پشتیبان آن هست (اصل آزادی بیان)، بر فرض که کسی فیلم توهین آمیزی هم بسازه شما هم می تونی که بیای در پاسخش فیلم بسازی! ولی آیا در ایران چنین چیزی هست؟ این فیلم توسط نظام ایران داره هدایت می شه و از طرف همین نظام داره فاینینس می شه، کاملا مشخصه که جهت داره. درضمن در قانون اساسی ما به کسی اجازه توهین به اقوام ایرانی داده نشده.

من مخالف خشونت هستم ولی هرکس که هندوانه می خوره پای لرزش هم می شینه. ولی در کل، آیا کسی ماشین آتیش زد؟ پمپ بنزین آیتش زد و غیره...؟ بختیاری ها و دوستدارانشون تظاهرات مسالمت آمیز کردند. که حقشونم هم هست. چطور این مملکت بابت لبنان و فلسطین هرروز باید تظاهرات داشته باشه ولی وقتی مردم برای دفاع از شرفشون تظاهرات مسالمت آمیز می کنند جوگیرهستند؟

دوست عزیز، شما توجه داشته باش که نظام جمهوری اسلامی ایران بنا به هر دلایلی کینه از قوم بختیاری به دل داره، فکر نکن من دارم اولویت را می دم به بختیاری ها، کشور همیشه اوله، حتی قبلا هم توی همین تاپیک گفتم زمان رضا شاه قدرت بختیاری ها به شدت کم شد که من مشکلی باهاش ندارم. چون کنترل بهتری روی کشور اعمال می شه وگرنه یک خراب شده ای بودیم مثل پاکستان، افغانستان، عراق و غیره... ولی دلیل نمی شه که بیان فداکاری هایی که بختیاری ها و لرها برای این کشور کردند را نادیده بگیرند و سریال های توهین آمیز که حالا هر قومیت را و نه تنها بختیاری ها را نشان می گیره بسازند!

اگر این کار را می کنند پس این سانسورشیپ کوفتی را بردارند تا لااقل جوابش را همی ببینند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ahriman said:


> تبریزی بودن چه ارتباطی به بختیاری بودن داره؟ درضمن برفرضی که طرف خودش بختیاری بوده، فکر می کنید این بهترش می کنه؟
> 
> من گفتم که اکثر افرادی که فامیلی بختیاری دارند بختیاری هستند. دوست شما هم از آن یک درصدی هستن که بختیاری نیستند. شاید هم باشه و خودش خبر نداشته باشه.
> 
> شما آمریکا را مثال نزن دوست عزیز، شما در آمریکا هر کاری که بخواهی می تونی بکنی چون قانون اساسیش پشتیبان آن هست (اصل آزادی بیان)، بر فرض که کسی فیلم توهین آمیزی هم بسازه شما هم می تونی که بیای در پاسخش فیلم بسازی! ولی آیا در ایران چنین چیزی هست؟ این فیلم توسط نظام ایران داره هدایت می شه و از طرف همین نظام داره فاینینس می شه، کاملا مشخصه که جهت داره. درضمن در قانون اساسی ما به کسی اجازه توهین به اقوام ایرانی داده نشده.
> 
> من مخالف خشونت هستم ولی هرکس که هندوانه می خوره پای لرزش هم می شینه. ولی در کل، آیا کسی ماشین آتیش زد؟ پمپ بنزین آیتش زد و غیره...؟ بختیاری ها و دوستدارانشون تظاهرات مسالمت آمیز کردند. که حقشونم هم هست. چطور این مملکت بابت لبنان و فلسطین هرروز باید تظاهرات داشته باشه ولی وقتی مردم برای دفاع از شرفشون تظاهرات مسالمت آمیز می کنند جوگیرهستند؟
> 
> دوست عزیز، شما توجه داشته باش که نظام جمهوری اسلامی ایران بنا به هر دلایلی کینه از قوم بختیاری به دل داره، فکر نکن من دارم اولویت را می دم به بختیاری ها، کشور همیشه اوله، حتی قبلا هم توی همین تاپیک گفتم زمان رضا شاه قدرت بختیاری ها به شدت کم شد که من مشکلی باهاش ندارم. چون کنترل بهتری روی کشور اعمال می شه وگرنه یک خراب شده ای بودیم مثل پاکستان، افغانستان، عراق و غیره... ولی دلیل نمی شه که بیان فداکاری هایی که بختیاری ها و لرها برای این کشور کردند را نادیده بگیرند و سریال های توهین آمیز که حالا هر قومیت را و نه تنها بختیاری ها را نشان می گیره بسازند!
> 
> اگر این کار را می کنند پس این سانسورشیپ کوفتی را بردارند تا لااقل جوابش را همی ببینند.



عزیز جان من که نمیگم قوم لر یا بختیاری فداکاری نکردند برای کشور، کسی هم که بخواد این حرف رو بزنه غلط اضافه کرده قطعا. اتفاقا بختیاری ها یکی از اصیل ترین اقوام ایرانی هستن. همچنین نگفتم که کسی نباید اعتراض کنه، اتفاقا چیزی که منو اذیت میکنه اینه کع جایی که مردم باید بیان بیرون و حقشون رو بگیرن نمیان. من صرفا نظر شخصیم این هست که این جمله در این سریال نباید یک توهین تلقی بشه. منم بهتر از هرکسی از تحریف های تاریخی و عدم وجود آزادی بیان در اینجا آگاه هستم، انکار هم نکردم. بحثم صرفا این مدل نمونه خاص بود. 
در مورد کارگردان فیلم هم بگم ایشون ادم جیره خوری نیست٬ سابقه ی کارهاش هم اینو به خوبی نشون میده. تعدادی از فیلم هاش توقیف شده و حتی به سریال هاش هم سانسور خورده.
به هر حال امیدوارم که موضع من اینجا موجب سوبرداشت نشه، اتفاقا من کاملاموافق اعتراض برای احقاق حقوق هستم، ولی خوب در این مورد خاص نظرم با شما فرق میکنه.  
این رو هم بگم که جد مادری خودم لر هست، برای این عرض میکنم که یک وقت این تفکر پیش نیاد که من با یک قومیت خاص مشکل دارم، بر خلاف تعداد معدودی در همین سایت که نشون دادن مشکل دارن با یک قومیت.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

S00R3NA said:


> I can't find any any relation between doogh and what people are talking here , Can you ?
> 
> p.s. I was kidding . I just have no control on this sense and it happens
> 
> If you look at Iranian men big bellies which is almost common in them , It'll lead you to Iranian delicious foods .


 
i was just throwing that out there. . .


as for bellies - there was a time in history when big belly represented wealth and being afforded endless supply of food and halwa 



S00R3NA said:


> I can't find any any relation between doogh and what people are talking here , Can you ?
> 
> p.s. I was kidding . I just have no control on this sense and it happens
> 
> If you look at Iranian men big bellies which is almost common in them , It'll lead you to Iranian delicious foods .


 
i was just throwing that out there. . .


as for bellies - there was a time in history when big belly represented wealth and being afforded endless supply of food and halwa 



S00R3NA said:


> I can't find any any relation between doogh and what people are talking here , Can you ?
> 
> p.s. I was kidding . I just have no control on this sense and it happens
> 
> If you look at Iranian men big bellies which is almost common in them , It'll lead you to Iranian delicious foods .


 
i was just throwing that out there. . .


as for bellies - there was a time in history when big belly represented wealth and being afforded endless supply of food and halwa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine @Ahriman 
@Serpentine , Agha, Azarbaijani ha, 35-40 million nafar, dar dakhel va kharej az Iran hastand. belakhareh 4 nafar ham nokhaaleh ya khod-foroukhteh, beyn e ma baasheh, chiz e ajibi nist. Shoma ham yek jouri yek rabti be ma peyda kardi in vasat, taazeh age taraf turk basheh, va bozorgesh mikoni. 
chizi ke hast ine ke bakhtiari ha kamelan hagh daarand e'teraaz konand. jahat giri haye hokoumat, bar zed e yek seri az aghvaam, kaamelan taablo hast. inke film ha ve serial haye hokoumat ham 100.00% hamisheh jahat daar boudeh va hast, in ham kamelan vaazeh hast. aslan in film haye sefaareshi baraaye inke hamin harf ha toush zadeh besheh, saakhteh misheh. haalaa, ba in pish farz ha, be nazar e shoma chiz e ajibi hast ke bakhtiari ha e'teraaz konand? baazam dameshoun garm ke neshoun daadan ke gheyrat daarand ke jeloye in heyvaanaat ke beheshoun tohin kardand, be-istand va e'teraaz konand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> has been a culture in Iran, at least among Azerbaijanis


it has been a culture among us too long time ago (you know what i mean ) we keep this culture so strong but today we do it secretly in qurban festival if we don't drink aragh traditionally our festival wont completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> it has been a culture among us too long time ago (you know what i mean ) we keep this culture so strong but today we do it secretly in qurban festival if we don't drink aragh traditionally our festival wont completed



I know it buddy. 
Even it is recorded in the history books, even from Safavid era, that turk soldiers were more interested in wine, and alcohol, and persian ones were interested in opium.
BTW, It seems that our ancestors have been party guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> I know it buddy.
> Even it is recorded in the history books, even from Safavid era, that turk soldiers were more interested in wine, and alcohol, and persian ones were interested in opium.
> BTW, It seems that our ancestors have been party guys.



Please, tell me more jokes. Wine is a Persian product at its finest. You yurt-people were drinking horse milk when the Middle East was drinking wine.

The whole 'razm o bazm' (fighting and feasting) culture comes from the Persians. Most original Persian festivities have been joyful festivities, like Nowruz, Chaharshanbe soori, which you torks celebrate nowadays as well. It were the torks that first institutionalized these Shia mourn festivities in Iran, like Ashura.

Should I continue or do you want to throw more nonsense posts out of your ***?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> Please, tell me more jokes. Wine is a Persian product at its finest. You yurt-people were drinking horse milk when the Middle East was drinking wine.
> 
> The whole 'razm o bazm' (fighting and feasting) culture comes from the Persians. Most original Persian festivities have been joyful festivities, like Nowruz, Chaharshanbe soori, which you torks celebrate nowadays as well. It were the torks that first institutionalized these Shia mourn festivities in Iran, like Ashura.
> 
> Should I continue or do you want to throw more nonsense posts out of your ***?



You are an uneducated idiot. Just as an example, Ashura festivals have deep root in the "Mourning for Siavash" in Khurasan. Even what they do, including Ta'ziyeh, is a copy of this pre-islamic persian mourning. Rest of your post is also wrong. I don't have too much time to waste most of it to educate a stupid like you. So, do research about rest of your BS on yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Surenas said:


> Wine is a Persian product at its finest.



This is true, the oldest site of wine being used in the world is in Shiraz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> I know it buddy.
> Even it is recorded in the history books, even from Safavid era, that turk soldiers were more interested in wine, and alcohol, and persian ones were interested in opium.
> BTW, It seems that our ancestors have been party guys.


ofc we were dude i can say when the soviet falls(during time of rafsanjani) iran and turkmenistan was visa free . people in the great number goes to other side of border and they just sit in Plain and start fire and beginning dance and drink laugh loudly and mock the iranian border gurds who watching them from other side that was really funney ! 

god iran was hell before khatami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

So why don't you show me your sources from those supposed 'historical' books? Oh wait, you just throw more nonsense out of your ***. Iranian/Persian festivities are renowned in the world, especially those historical ones at royal courts. Wine has been a Persian product, always. Heavily seen in Persian poetry as well.



SinaG said:


> This is true, the oldest site of wine being used in the world is in Shiraz.



Even the oldest samples of beer have been found in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> Even it is recorded in the history books, even from Safavid era, that turk soldiers were more interested in wine, and alcohol, and persian ones were interested in opium.



Nice way to sneakily insult Persians, then you moan and cry about others being racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> ofc we were dude i can say when the soviet falls(during time of rafsanjani) iran and turkmenistan was visa free . people in the great number goes to other side of border and they just sit in Plain and start fire and beginning dance and drink laugh loudly and mock the iranian border gurds who watching them from other side that was really funney !
> god iran was hell before khatami



I told you, dude, we have still those partying genes



SinaG said:


> Nice way to sneakily insult Persians, then you moan and cry about others being racist.


You are free to interpret it in anyway you want, but, that's a fact. We have had our own hobbies, like drinking, and hunting, and you had your owns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> You are free to interpret it in anyway you want, but, that's a fact. We have had our own hobbies, like drinking, and hunting, and you have your owns.



Show sources for the "fact".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> You are free to interpret it in anyway you want, but, that's a fact. We have had our own hobbies, like drinking, and hunting, and you have your owns.



Your hobbies, historically at least, have been kidnapping the bride to force her in marriage, throat singing, committing genocide and mass murders on other people, horse-milking, being uncivilized steppe-people that only came in contact with civilization due to other people, like us. 

Persian on other hand have been a civilized people, with ancient history, science, poetry, parties, wine, fighting, hunting, eccentric, majestic, you name it.


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Ashura


how much you know about ashura among your people ? i mean not the things we see in tv or read in wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> how much you know about ashura among your people ? i mean not the things we see in tv or read in wikipedia


You mean among Turkmen, or Turks(Azeri Turks included) in general. You, let me know about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

among turkmen it's have nothing to do with islam ! im asking among azeri turks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> among turkmen it's have nothing to do with islam ! im asking among azeri turks


Azeri turks are mostly Shia, So, it has been connected to Shia religion for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Azeri turks are mostly Shia, So, it has been connected to Shia religion for us.


in turkmen calender name of one the month is Ash'Er'ay could it be connected to ashura ? ash is ash you know what does the Er/erkek and ay means

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> in turkmen calender name of one the month is Ash'Er'ay could it be connected to ashura ? ash is ash you know what does the Er/erkek and ay means


I have no expertise in Turkmen Calendar, So, I don't know.  Maybe, Ahiska knows it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> I have no expertise in Turkmen Calendar, So, I don't know.  Maybe, Ahiska knows it.


yes maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> the numbers are weird but not impossible
> i think my friends from capital can answer this question better.
> @rmi5 ,@Serpentine, @S00R3NA and others



Well , I myself don't drink but its something normal here . You can easily find beer , etc ( sorry I'm not familiar with them and don't know their names )


But If you're saying Iranians drink , Its true ( at least where I live ) but numbers don't make sense for Iran .



rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Ahriman
> @Serpentine , Agha, Azarbaijani ha, 35-40 million nafar, dar dakhel va kharej az Iran hastand. belakhareh 4 nafar ham nokhaaleh ya khod-foroukhteh, beyn e ma baasheh, chiz e ajibi nist. Shoma ham yek jouri yek rabti be ma peyda kardi in vasat, taazeh age taraf turk basheh, va bozorgesh mikoni.
> chizi ke hast ine ke bakhtiari ha kamelan hagh daarand e'teraaz konand. jahat giri haye hokoumat, bar zed e yek seri az aghvaam, kaamelan taablo hast. inke film ha ve serial haye hokoumat ham 100.00% hamisheh jahat daar boudeh va hast, in ham kamelan vaazeh hast. aslan in film haye sefaareshi baraaye inke hamin harf ha toush zadeh besheh, saakhteh misheh. haalaa, ba in pish farz ha, be nazar e shoma chiz e ajibi hast ke bakhtiari ha e'teraaz konand? baazam dameshoun garm ke neshoun daadan ke gheyrat daarand ke jeloye in heyvaanaat ke beheshoun tohin kardand, be-istand va e'teraaz konand.




35-40 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Well , I myself don't drink but its something normal here . You can easily find beer , etc ( sorry I'm not familiar with them and don't know their names )
> But If you're saying Iranians drink , Its true ( at least where I live ) but numbers don't make sense for Iran .
> 35-40 million


Azeri Turk population:
Iran 20-25 million
Azerbaijan 9.5 million
Turkey 2.5 million
Russia 1.5 million
North America 0.5-1.5 million
CIS countries 0.5-1.0 million
Rest of the world 0.5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Azeri Turk population:
> Iran 20-25 million
> Azerbaijan 9.5 million
> Turkey 2.5 million
> Russia 1.5 million
> North America 0.5-1.5 million
> CIS countries 0.5-1.0 million
> Rest of the world 0.5


im going to sleep bro good morning (good night )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> im going to sleep bro good morning (good night )


Good Night Brother


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Azeri Turk population:
> Iran 20-25 million
> Azerbaijan 9.5 million
> Turkey 2.5 million
> Russia 1.5 million
> North America 0.5-1.5 million
> CIS countries 0.5-1.0 million
> Rest of the world 0.5



35-40 million nafar, dar dakhel va kharej az Iran hastand .

I thought you meant Iranian Azeris which was impossible .


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> 35-40 million nafar, dar dakhel va kharej az Iran hastand .
> 
> I thought you meant Iranian Azeris which was impossible .


Dude, I clearly mentioned that this statistics consists of both. Anyway, these data adds up to 35-41.5 to be more precise. Although, I believe that the official data about Iran is underrated. But, the official data are what I quoted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine @ghara ghan @Ostad @S00R3NA @Abii @Ahriman @mohsen ...

متاسفانه، در این چند وقت اخیر، بحث‌های قومی زیادی مطرح شده است. من فکر می‌کنم که حقیقت اینجاست که در مورد تاریخ ایران، توسط آخوند ها، پهلوی ها، و همه، به ما دروغ‌های زیادی گفته شده، که اینها منجر شده به ایجاد یک سری حس نفرتِ قومی و مذهبی‌ بین ساکنین ایران، که بازتابش را شما در همین فروم هم میتونید ببینید. یک سری حرف‌های دروغ و موهوم که یک سری مثلا شرق شناس بی‌سواد، که در واقع غالبا تعدادی جهانگرد بودند که بر اساس کتاب عهد قدیم، یک سری داستان‌ها برای ما ساختند. غالبا هم یا مسیحی‌ یا یهودی بودند و می خواستند که یک جوری داستان‌هاشون را با عهد قدیم و غیره، به زور دروغ هم که شده، منطبق کنند. البته این را هم بگم که این فقط مختص به ایران نیست و این کاری هست که در مورد خیلی‌ جا‌ها انجام شده. این نه تنها منجر شده به اختلاف بین خودمون، بلکه از همسایه هامون هم متنفّر شدیم. بهتون پیشنهاد می‌کنم که ویدئو ی پایین را حتما ببینید:












البته این نفرت، به بحث مذهبی‌ هم کشیده شده و یک سری از ما واقع انگار باور کردیم که یک سری پا برهنه، توانستند بیاند و یک امپراتوری خیلی‌ خیلی‌ بزرگ را از بین ببرند و نه تنها این کار را کردند، بلکه هر چه کتاب و آثار تاریخی بوده هم از بین بردند. این حرف از نظر من، یک شوخی‌ هست دوستان. چه طور هست که ما هیچ چیزی تقریبا از این آثار دوره ی هخامنشی تا دوره اسلامی نداریم؟ آیا به نظرتون امکان پذیر هست؟ مشخخصا یک جای کار می‌‌لنگه عزیزان من. امکان اینکه تمام کتاب‌های یک کشور را بشه سوزاند، به نحوی که ازش هیچی باقی‌ نمونه، واقعا صفر هست.

یا مطالب زیاد دروغ که در این مورد منتشر شده و میشه که گویا زنها در ایران آزاد بودند و چه و چه... در صورتی‌ که میدونیم اینها همه دروغ هست و حتی زنها در ایران اجاره داده می‌شدند و حجابی از چادر سنگین تر اجباری بوده. در مورد دوره ی بعد از اسلام هم پر از دروغ هست تاریخمون.

حالا اهمیتش اصلا چی‌ هست برای ما؟ اهمیتش این هست که این دروغ‌ها منجر به نفرت قومی بین ترک و فارس و عرب شده است و همین طور نفرتِ مذهبی‌‌ها و غیر مذهبی‌‌ها از هم، .... و تقریبا هر کسی‌ به نحوی از فرد دیگه. دلیلش هم این هست که هر کسی‌، شخص دیگه و یا افراد تیپ اون یا اجداد دیگری را مقصّر می‌بینه. این وحشتناک هست عزیزان من. قبل از هر چیز، این را هم بگم که من نه خودم را عقل کل میدونم، نه وکیل وصی‌ شما، و نه بزرگترتون. خودم هم مبری از خطا نبوده و نیستم. حالا، چیزی که من ازتون میخوام این هست که لطفا این قدر این مزخرفات غالبا جعلی را جدی نگیرید و باور نکنید. این تعصبات فقط به خودمون لطمه میزنه. ویدئویی که فرستادم را هم ببینید، و اگه خواستید نظرتون را در مورد این کامنت و ویدئو، به من بگید ؛)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

@rmi5 Man abate Dar inke akhondha be ekhtelafat daman mizananad shaki nadaram. Vali fekr nemikonam dorost bashe ke fekr konim mardomani bi hoviat hastim. Belakhare neveshtarhaye ibn khaldum, asnad VA madarake be ja mande az trade ba China during sassanids, etc. VA manabe Greek vojode persia ro esbat mikonand. Hala momkene Dar Toole tarikh shakho barg dade bashand. Vali inke Dar kol hamash dorogh bashe besiar gheyr motahamele. Taze janghaye toolani Rome and sassanids is also well documented. Dar morede Arab invasion bayad begam ke bedoon Internet VA printing machine tamadon ha Kheyli rahat az beyn miraftand.

Dar zemn bar farze dorogh boodanesh. Zarari be ma nemiresoone, alan khode shoma shahed Hastid ke arabha toye in forum Che taghalayee babate hoviat nadashtashon mikonand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Sigha, Taqqiya, Opium, circumcising women, Their behavior to "Dashtan women", banning education for people before islam, getting defeated almost by every one in the world, (Greeks, Turks, Mongols, Arabs, ...) Shall I go on more?


Dude, Calm down.
I didn't expect you to act like this. Generalizing hate words into a nation, while arguing with some individuals is not a wise action and definitely "Others doing the same" is not an elite reason to justify that.
Persians, Turks, ... are nations with both highs and lows and we are in no position to discuss the quality of their history.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xenon54 out

Im really tired of seeing the endless fights between Turks and Iranians, i mean we share the same geography for at least a thousand years, we have the same religion and we have a similar culture.

Pls have respect of eachother, take ME as an exsample of the misery only because some cant handle with the differences.

Sect wasnt really a issue between us lets do the same for ethnic and cultural differences.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Im really tired of seeing the endless fights between Turks and Iranians, i mean we share the same geography for at least a thousand years, we have the same religion and we have a similar culture.
> 
> Pls have respect of eachother, take ME as an exsample of the misery only because some cant handle with the differences.
> 
> Sect wasnt really a issue between us lets do the same for ethnic and cultural differences.



This fights are mostly doing of Surenas. If Surenas and Atatwolf leave the forum together, there won't be a fight between Turks and Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> و نه تنها این کار را کردند، بلکه هر چه کتاب و آثار تاریخی بوده هم از بین بردند. این حرف از نظر من، یک شوخی‌ هست دوستان. چه طور هست که ما هیچ چیزی تقریبا از این آثار دوره ی هخامنشی تا دوره اسلامی نداریم؟ آیا به نظرتون امکان پذیر هست؟ مشخخصا یک جای کار می‌‌لنگه عزیزان من. امکان اینکه تمام کتاب‌های یک کشور را بشه سوزاند، به نحوی که ازش هیچی باقی‌ نمونه، واقعا صفر هست.
> یا مطالب زیاد دروغ که در این مورد منتشر شده و میشه که گویا زنها در ایران آزاد بودند و چه و چه... در صورتی‌ که میدونیم اینها همه دروغ هست و حتی زنها در ایران اجاره داده می‌شدند و حجابی از چادر سنگین تر اجباری بوده. در مورد دوره ی بعد از اسلام هم پر از دروغ هست تاریخمون.
> حالا اهمیتش اصلا چی‌ هست برای ما؟ اهمیتش این هست که این دروغ‌ها منجر به نفرت قومی بین ترک و فارس و عرب شده است و همین طور نفرتِ مذهبی‌‌ها و غیر مذهبی‌‌ها از هم، .... و تقریبا هر کسی‌ به نحوی از فرد دیگه. دلیلش هم این هست که هر کسی‌، شخص دیگه و یا افراد تیپ اون یا اجداد دیگری را مقصّر می‌بینه. این وحشتناک هست عزیزان من. قبل از هر چیز، این را هم بگم که من نه خودم را عقل کل میدونم، نه وکیل وصی‌ شما، و نه بزرگترتون. خودم هم مبری از خطا نبوده و نیستم. حالا، چیزی که من ازتون میخوام این هست که لطفا این قدر این مزخرفات غالبا جعلی را جدی نگیرید و باور نکنید. این تعصبات فقط به خودمون لطمه میزنه. ویدئویی که فرستادم را هم ببینید، و اگه خواستید نظرتون را در مورد این کامنت و ویدئو، به من بگید ؛)


Thanks dude,
آقا حالا که بحث منطقی شد من دو تا سوال داشتم
1) به نظر شما اگه دانشمندان با دلایل کاملا متقن و دیگه به صورت صد در صد و بی برو برگرد بتونن اثبات کنن که خدا و جهان آخرتی وجود نداره آیا سیستمهای حکومتی اجازه می دن که این حقیقت برای مردم افشا بشه؟ اصلا آیا افشای این مساله به سود مردم و جکومت ها هست یا نه؟
2) اگه شما دانشمند ناسا بودید و به طور قطع یقین و با قاطعیت صد در صد می دونستید که کره زمین در سال 2019
بر اثر برخورد یه حجم فضایی نابود می شه آیا این اطلاعات رو برای عموم منتشر می کردید؟ در این مورد هم به این فکر کنید که آیا به نفع و سود مردم و حکومت ها هست اعلام این مساله؟
و اینکه چرا نباید شک کنیم که این چنین مواردی در حال حاضر مطرح هستند و به ما اطلاع رسانی نشده؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

rmi5 said:


> Azeri Turk population:
> Iran 20-25 million
> Azerbaijan 9.5 million
> Turkey 2.5 million
> Russia 1.5 million
> North America 0.5-1.5 million
> CIS countries 0.5-1.0 million
> Rest of the world 0.5



If you think of ethnicity instead of country I think there is no problem in merging Azeri Turks and Anatolian Turks 

As you know the term Azeri is relatively new anyway, we were always considered same people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Ahriman @Islam shall be the winner 
mamnoun az reply hatoun. sa'y mikonam ke be tadrij, comment hatoun ra reply konam. omidvaaram ke bahs e mofid va jaalebi dashte baashim. 



Targon said:


> If you think of ethnicity instead of country I think there is no problem in merging Azeri Turks and Anatolian Turks
> As you know the term Azeri is relatively new anyway, we were always considered same people.


That's true. Anyway, our differences was mostly having different shia/sunni sects, and Safavid/Afshar/Qajar/Ottoman rivalry, but now, by considering that the political situations has changed, and our people have got more secular(although we were not even secterian before), these differences has faded away 
The truth is, many of our people and tribes, live in both sides of the border, like afshars/avshars, and Bayat, and ... or have migrated from anatolia to azerbaijan or vice versa, so, even from historical point of view, we are not different

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks dude,
> آقا حالا که بحث منطقی شد من دو تا سوال داشتم
> 1) به نظر شما اگه دانشمندان با دلایل کاملا متقن و دیگه به صورت صد در صد و بی برو برگرد بتونن اثبات کنن که خدا و جهان آخرتی وجود نداره آیا سیستمهای حکومتی اجازه می دن که این حقیقت برای مردم افشا بشه؟ اصلا آیا افشای این مساله به سود مردم و جکومت ها هست یا نه؟
> 2) اگه شما دانشمند ناسا بودید و به طور قطع یقین و با قاطعیت صد در صد می دونستید که کره زمین در سال 2019
> بر اثر برخورد یه حجم فضایی نابود می شه آیا این اطلاعات رو برای عموم منتشر می کردید؟ در این مورد هم به این فکر کنید که آیا به نفع و سود مردم و حکومت ها هست اعلام این مساله؟
> و اینکه چرا نباید شک کنیم که این چنین مواردی در حال حاضر مطرح هستند و به ما اطلاع رسانی نشده؟




1) ghat'an sa'y mikonan ke yek hamchin chizi nasheh. masalan yek mesaal e ta haddi mortabet, ghaziyeh ye aamadan e osho be USA hast, ke te'daad e exponential, follower peydaa kard, va yek seri e'teghaad daarand ke baraash paapoush douzi shod ta betounand ekhraajesh konand, chon ke tablighaatesh, monjar be bi e'teghaadiye mardom be kelisa ha shodeh boud. yaadet nare ke mardom e US, 10-11% daraamadeshoun ra be kelisa ha midand, va in nahaad ha, foghol'aadeh ghodratmand hastand.
vali az taraf e digeh, afraadi mesle snowden va ganji, neshoun daadan ke dige dolat ha dar gharn e 21 nemitounand hamisheh, hattaa mohem tarin asnaadeshoun ra ham az mardom makhfi negah daarand.
Dar kol, man mo'taghedam , knowledge is power, baraaye hamin, cheh khoub va cheh bad, mardom baayad bedounand ke chi gharaar hast sareshoun biyaad ya inke haghighat chi hast 
2)Soaal e sakhti hast vali Age man boudam, are ehtemaalan, chon dar har sourat, in hagh e mardom hast ke vagheiyat haye atraafeshoun ra bedounand 
in shak e kaamelan ma'ghouli hast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Dude, Calm down.
> I didn't expect you to act like this. Generalizing hate words into a nation, while arguing with some individuals is not a wise action and definitely "Others doing the same" is not an elite reason to justify that.
> Persians, Turks, ... are nations with both highs and lows and we are in no position to discuss the quality of their history.


I agree, dude. Anyway, I am sensitive to some subjects like Azerbaijan, my people, Khojali genocide, and karabagh and I get really angry when trolls try to insult us. But, anyway, I agree, sometimes I should just ignore trolls and stay calm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> @rmi5 Man abate Dar inke akhondha be ekhtelafat daman mizananad shaki nadaram.


Aziz, pahlavi ha ham dar in zamineh, age az akhound ha, bad tar naboudeh baashand, behtar ham naboude and.
Lotfan tamaam e ghesmat haye video-mostanad e zir ra bebin:







> Vali fekr nemikonam dorost bashe ke fekr konim mardomani bi hoviat hastim.


Bebin, be nazar e man, mohem ineh ke ma haghighat ra bedounim, hattaa age haghighat talkh va ya sakht baasheh. man az shoma be onvaan e yek degar andish miporsam. aayaa shoma(ya pedar-maadaretoun) vaghti ke didid eslaam bar paayeh ye haghighat nist, che kaar kardid? cheraa vaghti fahmidid ke ghaziyeh kashk hast va dorough, velesh kardid? chera age inja intor baasheh, in open-mind boudan ra inja nadaashteh baashim?


> Belakhare neveshtarhaye ibn khaldum, asnad VA madarake be ja mande az trade ba China during sassanids, etc. VA manabe Greek vojode persia ro esbat mikonand. Hala momkene Dar Toole tarikh shakho barg dade bashand. Vali inke Dar kol hamash dorogh bashe besiar gheyr motahamele. Taze janghaye toolani Rome and sassanids is also well documented. Dar morede Arab invasion bayad begam ke bedoon Internet VA printing machine tamadon ha Kheyli rahat az beyn miraftand.


man bakhsh e khoubi az ibn Khaldoun ra khoundam, vali ibn khaldoun ham kheyli in ghazaayaa ra ta'yid nemikone, faghat yek ja be mas'ale ye hakemiyat e edde i Irani, dar dore i be yaman, eshaareh daareh. madaarek e chini ra man nadidam, va dar mored e esaalat va ya ja'l boudan e yek seri az kotob(na aasaar e tarikhi, ...) e younaani ham shak haye ziyaadi vojoud daareh. aahaan, haalaa Soal e man az shoma in hast, ke che tor hast ke arab invasion, baaes shodeh ke aasaar e ma az beyn bereh, vali aasaar e souriyeh va mesr va spain va morocco, va aslan kheyli az hamin aasaar e younaani dar turkiye ye emrouzi, baaghi moundand? mage ounaa printing machine daashtand?


> Dar zemn bar farze dorogh boodanesh. Zarari be ma nemiresoone, alan khode shoma shahed Hastid ke arabha toye in forum Che taghalayee babate hoviat nadashtashon mikonand.


Bebin aziz, ghat'an zarar daashteh, hamin nefrat haye ghomi, ba hamin ha tashdid shodeh va ijaad shodeh, ke zarar e azimi hast, dar mored e a'raab ham, ounhaa ham az moshkelaat i moshaabeh e iraniha, dar in mored, ranj mibarand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> 1) ghat'an sa'y mikonan ke yek hamchin chizi nasheh. masalan yek mesaal e ta haddi mortabet, ghaziyeh ye aamadan e osho be USA hast, ke te'daad e exponential, follower peydaa kard, va yek seri e'teghaad daarand ke baraash paapoush douzi shod ta betounand ekhraajesh konand, chon ke tablighaatesh, monjar be bi e'teghaadiye mardom be kelisa ha shodeh boud. yaadet nare ke mardom e US, 10-11% daraamadeshoun ra be kelisa ha midand, va in nahaad ha, foghol'aadeh ghodratmand hastand.
> vali az taraf e digeh, afraadi mesle snowden va ganji, neshoun daadan ke dige dolat ha dar gharn e 21 nemitounand hamisheh, hattaa mohem tarin asnaadeshoun ra ham az mardom makhfi negah daarand.
> Dar kol, man mo'taghedam , knowledge is power, baraaye hamin, cheh khoub va cheh bad, mardom baayad bedounand ke chi gharaar hast sareshoun biyaad ya inke haghighat chi hast
> 2)Soaal e sakhti hast vali Age man boudam, are ehtemaalan, chon dar har sourat, in hagh e mardom hast ke vagheiyat haye atraafeshoun ra bedounand
> in shak e kaamelan ma'ghouli hast


Thanks dude,
In soala male man nist, dashtam ketabe "Utilitarianism" Stuart mill, ro mikhoondam toosh inaro matrah karde bood, haghighatesh yeki do shabe zehnamo dargir karde makhsoosan soale dovvom,
Vali thanks babate javabha, bishtar az inke bekham bahs konam mikhastam nazare baghiyaro bedoonam. amma bar mabnaye akhlaghe Utilitarianism efashaye hichkodoom az mavarede yek va do be soode toodeye mardom nist. choon age kasi khodesho jozve toodeye mardom nadoone vazifashe ke baraye residan be haghighat talash kone va age jozvi az toodeye mardom hast ke behtare be khatere natije haghighat ro nadoone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Do not blame it on me, but on your own ignorant yurt-people on this forum. I only react to ignorism.



I choose to believe my eyes, both of you are at fault. You deliberately insult other nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahriman

@rmi5 Aziz sharmande yek meghdar tool mikeshe javab bedam. Alan faghat goshi dastame sakhte, bezar beresam barat payam miferestam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> I choose to believe my eyes, both of you are at fault. You deliberately insult other nation.



Please give me an example of me starting these fights. It was only due one guy, rmi5. Calling others opium addicts, while thinking that nobody would see his sneaky attacks. Like I said, if he changes his flag I would not name you guys again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Please give me an example of me starting these fights. It was only due one guy, rmi5. Calling others opium addicts, while thinking that nobody would see his sneaky attacks. Like I said, if he changes his flag I would not name you guys again.



I don't know if you are starting the fight. But you always escalate the situation with insults. 

Rmi can change his flags or don't it's up to him and i don't really bother with name callings as you say "we are on the ze internet".
But it's annoying to read pages of off-topic posts full of insults. And that's not the only situation. Most of the threads related to Turkey in ME section gets ruined because of Iranian vs Arab fights.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks dude,
> In soala male man nist, dashtam ketabe "Utilitarianism" Stuart mill, ro mikhoondam toosh inaro matrah karde bood, haghighatesh yeki do shabe zehnamo dargir karde makhsoosan soale dovvom,
> Vali thanks babate javabha, bishtar az inke bekham bahs konam mikhastam nazare baghiyaro bedoonam. amma bar mabnaye akhlaghe Utilitarianism efashaye hichkodoom az mavarede yek va do be soode toodeye mardom nist. choon age kasi khodesho jozve toodeye mardom nadoone vazifashe ke baraye residan be haghighat talash kone va age jozvi az toodeye mardom hast ke behtare be khatere natije haghighat ro nadoone


Albatteh, man Stuart Mill ra doust daaram vali elzaaman ba tamaam e harf hayi ke dar in maktab zade shodeh, movaafegh nistam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> Do not blame it on me, but on your own ignorant yurt-people on this forum. I only react to ignorism.
> Like I said; Khoyali all the way. There is nothing you and your fellow historical revisionists can do about it. We will support them to our death.


Who the hell is we? Do you mean yourself? a nobody, who is born in refugee camps outside of Iran, and does not even have a decent university degree yet, and cannot even speak Persian language correctly?!!! Can you even come back to Iran without fear? do you have any background to support your words in public? Nope, you are just a nobody, with very obvious complexes about turks. Even your best friends in the forum have confirmed it. or, do you mean some sanctioned mullahs who may not even last for another 2-3 decades? who are you kidding?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Agha, Azarbaijani ha, 35-40 million nafar, dar dakhel va kharej az Iran hastand. belakhareh 4 nafar ham nokhaaleh ya khod-foroukhteh, beyn e ma baasheh, chiz e ajibi nist. Shoma ham yek jouri yek rabti be ma peyda kardi in vasat, taazeh age taraf turk basheh, va bozorgesh mikoni.



Motevajesh nashodam, man chizi ro bozorgnamaie nakardam, etefaghan man az karaie ghablie kargardan badam nemiad, onja ham manzuram az tabrizi familish bude, montaha nemidunam chera ba on jomle bandi neveshtam ke injuri bardasht shode. aslan asliate kargardan baraie man mohem nist inja.

dar morede bakhtiari ha ham va inke aya tuie in morede khas tohini surat gerefte ya na fekr nemikonam bahs be jaie berese va yek taraf ghane beshe.


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Who the hell is we? Do you mean yourself?



Iran's policy, a significant part of Iran's people that are sympathetic toward Armenia, you name it.



> a nobody, who is born in refugee camps outside of Iran, and does not even have a decent university degree yet



I wasn't born in a refugee camp, nor have I ever been sitting in asylum camps in Europa or wherever. And how do you know I haven't a university degree, yet?



> and cannot even speak Persian language correctly?!!!



Do you have proof for that? An example would be welcome. In the meanwhile, you can't even speak your mother language.



> Can you even come back to Iran without fear?



Yes, I can. Thank you for worrying.



> Nope, you are just a nobody, with very obvious complexes about turks.



I can't stand you guys, correct. But I actually wouldn't give much about you guys if you guys weren't constantly mentioning your backgrounds in this thread and pathetic rants/insults in this section. It was only yesterday when you were claiming that Persians have been opium-addicts throughout history.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Motevajesh nashodam, man chizi ro bozorgnamaie nakardam, etefaghan man az karaie ghablie kargardan badam nemiad, onja ham manzuram az tabrizi familish bude, montaha nemidunam chera ba on jomle bandi neveshtam ke injuri bardasht shode. aslan asliate kargardan baraie man mohem nist inja.


Aziz, oun jomle i ke shoma neveshtid, oun chizi ke shoma manzouretoun hast ra nemiresouneh. Baraaye hamin ham man va Ahriman, jour e dige i bardaasht kardimesh 


> dar morede bakhtiari ha ham va inke aya tuie in morede khas tohini surat gerefte ya na fekr nemikonam bahs be jaie berese va yek taraf ghane beshe.


chera?  Vali, OK, let agree to disagree 



Surenas said:


> Iran's policy, a significant part of Iran's people that are sympathetic toward Armenia, you name it.


Yeah, maybe that's why Iran's people call them as "Sag Armani" 


> I wasn't born in a refugee camp, nor have I ever been sitting in asylum camps in Europa or wherever. And how do you know I haven't a university degree, yet?


@Armstrong , I know that you dislike this kid, but, please let us know about his background in Pakistan, and refugee camps, ...


> Do you have proof for that? An example would be welcome. In the meanwhile, you can't even speak your mother language.


Kiddo, Every Iranian member knows that, even your idiot kurdish friend @haman10


> I can't stand you guys, correct. But I actually wouldn't give much about you guys if you guys weren't constantly mentioning your backgrounds in this thread and pathetic rants/insults in this section. It was only yesterday when you were claiming that Persians have been opium-addicts throughout history.


Get Lost, you always meddle in every thread related to Azerbaijan in the forum to troll. show yourself to a group of doctors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> @Armstrong , I know that you dislike this kid, but, please let us know about his background in Pakistan, and refugee camps, …



As if Armstrong would know about my history in Pakistan. You think Armstrong is Pak's president? No Iranian lived in Pakistani refugee camps. The Iranian community in Pakistan is quite wealthy. 



> Kiddo, Every Iranian member knows that, even your idiot kurdish friend @haman10



You didn't answer my question. Do you have any proof?



> Get Lost, you always meddle in every thread related to Azerbaijan in the forum to troll. show yourself to a group of doctors.



Says the one with the most pathetic identity crisis on this forum, spends most of his time chilling in useless slow-chat threads while having no sense what he is talking about.

Donkey.


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> @Armstrong , I know that you dislike this kid, but, please let us know about his background in Pakistan, and refugee camps, ...



I dunno mate; all I know is what he claimed a few months to a year back - His Parents came to Pakistan at the backdrop of the Revolution, he was born here on Pakistani Soil (In the city of Karachi, unless I'm mistaken) & then the family moved on to the West ! 

I even asked a MOD to let him fly the Pakistani Flag explaining that he was a born Pakistani, when the MODs asked him to change his country flag from Pakistan to someplace else because his IP didn't check out; he never came across as being remotely Pro-Pakistan but its unfortunate that with time the venomous bile being spat at Pakistan right, left & center increased !

Now I don't give a foOk !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> As if Armstrong would know about my history in Pakistan. You think Armstrong is Pak's president? No Iranian lived in Pakistani refugee camps. The Iranian community in Pakistan is quite wealthy.
> You didn't answer my question. Do you have any proof?
> Says the one with the most pathetic identity crisis on this forum, spends most of his time chilling in useless slow-chat threads while having no sense what he is talking about.
> 
> Donkey.


Very good Signature for you, use it more often.



Armstrong said:


> I dunno mate; all I know is what he claimed a few months to a year back - His Parents came to Pakistan at the backdrop of the Revolution, he was born here on Pakistani Soil (In the city of Karachi, unless I'm mistaken) & then the family moved on to the West !
> 
> I even asked a MOD to let him fly the Pakistani Flag explaining that he was a born Pakistani, when the MODs asked him to change his country flag from Pakistan to someplace else because his IP didn't check out; he never came across as being remotely Pro-Pakistan but its unfortunate that with time the venomous bile being spat at Pakistan right, left & center increased !
> 
> Now I don't give a foOk !


Thank's buddy, for your elaboration.
Now I don't give a foOk about it, as well !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Thank's buddy, for your elaboration.
> Now I don't give a foOk about it, as well !



Good guy. Now go cry me some Khojali.


----------



## Armstrong

rmi5 said:


> Thank's buddy, for your elaboration.
> *Now I don't give a foOk about it, as well* !



Once upon a time I did - Felt like some sort of a 'bond' when I heard 'He was born here.....in my country....here....that makes him our own' ! 

Then it just sort of evaporated after a few, shall we say, unpleasant posts that I had the displeasure of reading !

Ahhh well there other Pakistanis of Iranian Descent & they're wonderful people !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

@Surenas 

Do you speak Kurdish ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Targon said:


> @Surenas
> 
> Do you speak Kurdish ?



What do you want to know?


----------



## Targon

Just asking, omg not everyone wanna destroy you calm down

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Targon said:


> Just asking, omg not everyone wanna destroy you calm down



I meant, like a sentence or something.


----------



## Targon

Was just wondering if you learned it as your mother tongue at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Targon said:


> Was just wondering if you learned it as your mother tongue at home.



I can speak a bit. Difference is that I have learned Persian here on the university, but Kurdish never grammatically. Just picked some things up at home throughout the years. Moreover, my mother always preferred Persian over Kurdish for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> I can speak a bit. Difference is that I have learned Persian here on the university, but Kurdish never grammatically. Just picked some things up at home throughout the years. Moreover, my mother always preferred Persian over Kurdish for us.



Is it Persian or Iranian ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Sinan said:


> Is it Persian or Iranian ?


none of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ghara ghan said:


> none of them



I mean the official language of Iran, refered as Persian or Iranian ?


----------



## Nomad16

Sinan said:


> I mean the official language of Iran, refered as Persian or Iranian ?


it's referd as farsi


----------



## Esfand

Sinan said:


> I mean the official language of Iran, refered as Persian or Iranian ?



It is referred to as Persian. In the Persian language, it is known as "Farsi" (similar to "Turkish" vs. "Türkce")

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

ghara ghan said:


> it's referd as farsi


In English it's called Persian. Since we're talking in English, you have to refer to it as Persian. 

Vaghti darim Farsi harf mizanim, bayad begi "Farsi."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Abii said:


> In English it's called Persian. Since we're talking in English, you have to refer to it as Persian.
> 
> Vaghti darim Farsi harf mizanim, bayad begi "Farsi."


my mistake than

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> I mean the official language of Iran, refered as Persian or Iranian ?


Persian is one of the many Iranic languages (others include Pashtu, Kurdish, Ossetic etc...)
Iranian languages - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> none of them



Some also use Parsi instead of Farsi .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> Some also use Parsi instead of Farsi .


if im going to be honest we turkmen call you as parth instead of fars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

ghara ghan said:


> if im going to be honest we turkmen call you as parth instead of fars



From Urban Dictionary: parth

"parth: smart, cool, and great person."


----------



## Nomad16

Esfand said:


> From Urban Dictionary: parth
> 
> "parth: smart, cool, and great person."


dude it has nothing to do with the word "parth" we turkmens don't have s "س" we use th and C "ص ث " for this we change the word pars into parth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim12

Hello everyone, I am Dawood Ibrahim but you will refer to me as "My Lord". This thread is now under my control for the foreseeable future and I control the posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Persian is one of the many Iranic languages (others include Pashtu, Kurdish, Ossetic etc...)
> Iranian languages - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So, can we conclude that ?

Iranic = Turkic

Persian = Turkish



Dawood Ibrahim said:


> Hello everyone, I am Dawood Ibrahim but you will refer to me as "My Lord". This thread is now under my control for the foreseeable future and I control the posts.


(Me) 

(@rmi5 )

(You)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim12

Sinan said:


> So, can we conclude that ?
> 
> Iranic = Turkic
> 
> Persian = Turkish
> 
> 
> (Me)
> 
> (@rmi5 )
> 
> (You)


That's not how you speak to your lord

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> (Me)
> 
> (@rmi5 )
> 
> (You)





(@ghara ghan @Ostad ) 
(@S00R3NA )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Dawood Ibrahim said:


> That's not how you speak to your lord



Turk's had no lord in their whole history.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim12

Sinan said:


> Turk's had no lord in their whole history.


Look me up on google and then cower in fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Dawood Ibrahim said:


> Look me up on google and then cower in fear.



Okay, seems like you are bad guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim12

Sinan said:


> Okay, seems like you are bad guy.


Yes, nobody messes with me. I AM DAWOOD IBRAHIM!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

dude i refer you as my a$$ wha


rmi5 said:


> (@ghara ghan @Ostad )
> (@S00R3NA )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> *So, can we conclude that ?
> 
> Iranic = Turkic
> 
> Persian = Turkish*
> 
> 
> (Me)
> 
> (@rmi5 )
> 
> (You)


yeap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim12

ghara ghan said:


> dude i refer you as my a$$ wha


You idiot, you have made a powerful enemy.


----------



## Nomad16

Dawood Ibrahim said:


> You idiot, you have made a powerful enemy.


0o0h im scared now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim12

ghara ghan said:


> 0o0h im scared now


I am a Don and I don't play around, just be careful from now on.


----------



## -SINAN-

Dawood Ibrahim said:


> Yes, nobody messes with me. I AM DAWOOD IBRAHIM!!!!



Waitin....


----------



## Nomad16

Dawood Ibrahim said:


> I am a Don and I don't play around, just be careful from now on.


and what if i don't whatcha gonna do ?


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> Is it Persian or Iranian ?



Its Persian. Iranian just refers to the branch. Like:

Turkic - Turkish
Semitic - Arabic
Iranic - Persian
Germanic - Dutch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Its Persian. Iranian just refers to the branch. Like:
> 
> Turkic - Turkish
> Semitic - Arabic
> Iranic - Persian
> Germanic - Dutch



Dude, i am allergic to word "Semitic" or to be more precise "We semitic people, blah blah blah"

@xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Esfand

I think I know what you mean.. for me the word "*meddle*" has a whole new meaning to it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim12

ghara ghan said:


> and what if i don't whatcha gonna do ?


I will send some unsavoury characters to your location.


----------



## Nomad16

Dawood Ibrahim said:


> I will send some unsavoury characters to your location.


dude i have hole turkish gang backing me btw im turkmen warrior i welcome your kiddos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim12

ghara ghan said:


> dude i have hole turkish gang backing me btw im turkmen warrior i welcome your kiddos


I am worth 6 billion dollars, I can send armed and trained mercenaries. They don't keep prisoners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Dawood Ibrahim said:


> I am worth 6 billion dollars, I can send armed and trained mercenaries. They don't keep prisoners.


lol dude we turks fight for each other your mercenaries fight for money or better say winner side which we are ! we have far better moral

it's me 

it's @*rmi5 *
it's @*Ostad*
it's@Ahiska 
it's@*Sinan* along with other turkish gang !
it's your guys 
it's you 
it's we

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azeri440

rmi5 said:


> Get Lost, you always meddle in every thread related to Azerbaijan in the forum to troll. show yourself to a group of doctors.



its ok man , we like owning him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azeri440 said:


> its ok man , we like owning him



He always likes to kiss our a$$. But, seriously, he gets boring sometimes. 
Anyway, the problem is, he uses "Persian" identity, and he hides behind Iranian members, whenever his a$$ gets kicked, and then Iranian members ask me not to insult persians, ... which it gets boring for me. 
Anyway, he is a mentally-ill kid, and I don't care about him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shah9

*COMPARE THIS *

*




TO THIS 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Sinan said:


> Turk's had no lord in their whole history.



Except their Wives who every Turk has to cower before & bow down to many times a day lest she slaps him in front of the kids !  

Ain't that so @xenon54 @T-123456 @Neptune @rmi5 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

why @atatwolf is banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> why @atatwolf is banned?



For stupidity. And there is no remedy for that.



rmi5 said:


> He always likes to kiss our a$$. But, seriously, he gets boring sometimes.
> Anyway, the problem is, he uses "Persian" identity, and he hides behind Iranian members, whenever his a$$ gets kicked, and then Iranian members ask me not to insult persians, ... which it gets boring for me.
> Anyway, he is a mentally-ill kid, and I don't care about him.



I am not hiding behind anyone, but I appreciate the fact that you like my posts.



Sinan said:


> Turk's had no lord in their whole history.



I'll hope you know this is nonsense from a historical POV?


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> For stupidity. And there is no remedy for that.


Even his fart's IQ is 100 times higher than you. Now, get back to your cave, Neanderthal.


> I am not hiding behind anyone, but I appreciate the fact that you like my posts.


Do you have Reading Comprehension problem as well?
Anyway, try to show some self-respect for yourself, and stop kissing my a$$ and stalking me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Even his fart's IQ is 100 times higher than you. Now, get back to your cave, Neanderthal.



Is that one of your idiotic idioms again? How do you know about his farts anyway? Thats just disgusting man. But then again, it must be your yurt-background.



> Do you have Reading Comprehension problem as well?
> Anyway, try to show some self-respect for yourself, and stop kissing my a$$ and stalking me.



Stop stealing my lines. And stop crying for Khojali, deal?


----------



## Armstrong

@xenon54 @Sinan @T-123456 - I got an Alert a few moments ago ' @rmi5 *is now following you*' !  

I keep looking behind me again & again but theres nothing there except a cupboard !  

Do you think he could be invisible !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Armstrong said:


> @xenon54 @Sinan @T-123456 - I got an Alert a few moments ago ' @rmi5 *is now following you*' !
> 
> I keep looking behind me again & again but theres nothing there except a cupboard !
> 
> Do you think he could be invisible !



Yes, I am, buddy. 
I may be every where behind your head

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

So he's following others online now? Damn, his mental status must be more critical than I previously thought.

May God help you @rmi5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> So he's following others online now? Damn, his mental status must be more critical than I previously thought.
> 
> May God help you @rmi5.



Idiot, he is talking about the following option of PDF, which is something like friend request(Not exactly the same though)
I really don't know how can you be alive with this low IQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Idiot, he is talking about the following option of PDF, which is something like friend request(Not exactly the same though)
> I really don't know how can you be alive with this low IQ.



I know what he meant, ghulam. That is exactly what I was referring to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad @ghara ghan 
Guys, I suggest you to see documentaries #1 , and #3 from the link below:
درباره تاریخ و فرهنگ مردم ممتاز خاورمیانه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad @ghara ghan
> Guys, I suggest you to see documentaries #1 , and #3 from the link below:
> درباره تاریخ و فرهنگ مردم ممتاز خاورمیانه


i have the last three, its some kind of weird but still he has a point.



Shah9 said:


> *COMPARE THIS *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


buyz are doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> i have the last three, it some kind of weird but still he has a point.


Mostanad haye kheyli jaalebi hastand, hatman kaamel bebineshoun. yek seri az tanaaghoz ha va soal hayi ke man hamisheh daashtam ra beheshoun javaab daad.
@Islam shall be the winner shoma ham in 2 ta mostanad ra bebin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Mostanad haye kheyli jaalebi hastand, hatman kaamel bebineshoun. yek seri az tanaaghoz ha va soal hayi ke man hamisheh daashtam ra beheshoun javaab daad.
> @Islam shall be the winner shoma ham in 2 ta mostanad ra bebin


khob age ino bekhaym gaboul konim yahoud mishe doshman khonie ma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> khob age ino bekhaym gaboul konim yahoud mishe doshman khonie ma.


aziz, shoma baayad fact hayi ke mige ra tavajjoh koni, vaghti ke harfesh be bahs e mazhabi mireseh va poshtvaaneh ash (fact haash) az beyn mire, oun moghe' dige harfaash ra baayad kenaar gozaasht. masalan, jaa haayi ke mige in aasaar, nimeh kaareh hast, va ba sanad migeh, ... khob aadam harfesh ra mipazireh, vali chiz hayi ke dar mored e yahoud migeh, va purim, chon sanad e monaaseb eraa'e nemideh va faghat hadsiyaatesh ra migeh, digeh harfaash ra man ghaboul nemikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> aziz, shoma baayad fact hayi ke mige ra tavajjoh koni, vaghti ke harfesh be bahs e mazhabi mireseh va poshtvaaneh ash (fact haash) az beyn mire, oun moghe' dige harfaash ra baayad kenaar gozaasht. masalan, jaa haayi ke mige in aasaar, nimeh kaareh hast, va ba sanad migeh, ... khob aadam harfesh ra mipazireh, vali chiz hayi ke dar mored e yahoud migeh, va purim, chon sanad e monaaseb eraa'e nemideh va faghat hadsiyaatesh ra migeh, digeh harfaash ra man ghaboul nemikonam


khob age kare yahoud naboude pas ki in asar rou sakhte?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> khob age kare yahoud naboude pas ki in asar rou sakhte?


Be nazar e man, Pahlavi ha, dar in tarikh sazi ha moghasser hastand. Haghighat injaast ke omde tarin ketaab va manba' baraaye barresi ye doraan e baastaan, ahd e ghadim boudeh. in chiz e vaazehi hast ke hame ye kasaani ke ye kam herfe i tar tarikh khoundand, kheyli khoub midounand. Pahlavi ha, ba estefaadeh az hamoun jamaa'at ke tou mostanad ham migeh, ke khodeshoun ham vaaghean mo'taghed be harf haye ahd e ghadim boudand, in ja'l ha ra anjaam daadand, va ounhaa ham motenaaseb ba hamin zehniyateshoun va e'teghaadaateshoun in kaar ha ra anjaam daadand. ghaziyeh kheyli ham conspiracy theory laazem nist dideh besheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> I'll hope you know this is nonsense from a historical POV?



Nope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@Islam shall be the winner about that game theory you told me.
a prediction about Iran based on game theory from 2009.interesting.
@rmi5 did you see this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> why @atatwolf is banned?


@atatwolf is my good dude why he is banned  and how @atatwolf is banned and @*Surenas* not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> Nope.



Then it explains how messed up education in Turkey is.

Turks had lords in the Arab world when the Abbasids and other Arab-Islamic empires grabbed young Turkish slaves from Central-Asia to serve as solders in the Islamic world. Turks had Persian lords in the Samanid empire, when the Ghaznavids and Seljuqs were still serving as slaves in this empire. Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Then it explains how messed up education in Turkey is.
> 
> Turks had lords in the Arab world when the Abbasids and other Arab-Islamic empires grabbed young Turkish slaves from Central-Asia to serve as solders in the Islamic world. Turks had Persian lords in the Samanid empire, when the Ghaznavids and Seljuqs were still serving as slaves in this empire. Etc, etc, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Targon

Surenas said:


> Then it explains how messed up education in Turkey is.
> 
> Turks had lords in the Arab world when the Abbasids and other Arab-Islamic empires grabbed young Turkish slaves from Central-Asia to serve as solders in the Islamic world. Turks had Persian lords in the Samanid empire, when the Ghaznavids and Seljuqs were still serving as slaves in this empire. Etc, etc, etc.



Those are invidually taken captives, not peoples, if an Almohad lord from Spain have a group of Persian slaves does that mean Almohads were lords of Persians ? Seljuks have nothing with Samanids.

Like everyone , different groups of Turkic peoples are subjugated in the past of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Abii said:


> @rmi5 or @Irajgholi
> 
> How much is a six pack (import) in the US?
> I rarely buy beer outside of restaurants, but I got a six pack today and it was 17 dollars lol. In Vancouver it was even crazier.
> 
> Some things about Canada can sometimes be really annoying.



hey bro, sorry i was trying to quit this forum  but i have failed haha

i order my stuff from this website: California - Buy Beer Online| Total Wine & More

but for me its occasional, i dont drink often 
drinking is not really good, especially if u r trying to build ur body


----------



## Irajgholi

parthianshot and atawolf and even al-hassani are very interesting individuals, they remind me of matter/antimatter collision. i like to see them all discussing an issue at once

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Irajgholi said:


> parthianshot and atawolf and even al-hassani are very interesting individuals, they remind me of matter/antimatter collision. i like to see them all discussing an issue at once



Funny thing is that I would bet that neither of these guys would discuss so intense in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irajgholi

Surenas said:


> Funny thing is that I would bet that neither of these guys would discuss so intense in real life.



parthianshot => the guy is a nazi ffs
attawolf => he is troll god
al-hassani => will kill u with his condescending tone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

@Yzd Khalifa why do u hate us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

wtf? I demand surenas and atawolf to be unbanned right away!!!


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Irajgholi said:


> @Yzd Khalifa why do u hate us?



Good question ... 

I don't hate you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Good question ...
> 
> I don't hate you.



i mean i understand if a member insults u, its ur right to insult them back. but sometimes your posts r srsly mean  

i remember this forum had similar situation few months ago with our turkish brothers but after election everything miraculously turned out for the better, so why not us? iranians and arabs? we could be friend too u know 

@Surenas @Baradar what happened?


----------



## al-Hasani

Irajgholi said:


> parthianshot and atawolf and even al-hassani are very interesting individuals, they remind me of matter/antimatter collision. i like to see them all discussing an issue at once



I take that as a compliment of my growing trolling abilities that culminated last night.



Irajgholi said:


> parthianshot => the guy is a nazi ffs
> attawolf => he is troll god
> al-hassani => will kill u with his condescending tone



What is that supposed to mean? I think that I am usually very calm. When I am not deliberately trolling like yesterday where I tried to get myself banned but it did not work. Want a ban before the exam period. I was not rude enough. Otherwise I do not see myself as a troll nor do I think that most users do see it that way. At least the moderators do not and that is all that matters. Not that I take the internet seriouslly. I try to spice things up a little from time to time to get away from my boring chemical engineering studies. That's all.

I do have somewhat of a hot temper in real life but nothing extradorinary and it has never got me into any trouble. Not since childhood at least. Had my share of fights as a child but I guess that everybody has had that?

I don't have any problems with Iranian users. I am at good terms with @SinaG @ResurgentIran @Hussein and a few others. Those that I don't have a good standing with are the 3-4 users who are famous for being double/triple users and trolling all the time. I think that they know who they are but "unfortunately" all of them are banned. No, @Surenas is not part of that list for now at least, LOL. He unlike them actually have interesting things to offer for this forum from time to time. While they have nothing. They are hardly able to write proper English as well. Not that I am a grammar Nazi since I make my share of mistakes as well from time to time.

I always confuse you and @Ahriman .

Well that is probably because that is a double account of Surenas. Somebody is misbehaving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Irajgholi said:


> i remember this forum had similar situation few months ago with our turkish brothers but after election everything miraculously turned out for the better,


Lol, it has nothing to do with the Iranian president.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

I see that the gypsy has been finally decorated with his favorite color. Which means less fun, which is a bad thing...


----------



## SinaG

@WebMaster I see Surenas was banned for multiple IDs. What was his second ID?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

SinaG said:


> @WebMaster I see Surenas was banned for multiple IDs. What was his second ID?



@Baradar

He stupidly came out and claimed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

haha im joking with yout  



al-Hasani said:


> I always confuse you and @Ahriman .



lol but why? ahriman is a little bit... "extreme" if you will @Ahriman 
i on the other hand am not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

WebMaster said:


> @Baradar
> 
> He stupidly came out and claimed it.



Is he perm. banned?


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gilamard

rmi5 said:


>



Pfff

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

SinaG said:


> @WebMaster I see Surenas was banned for multiple IDs. What was his second ID?


How do you know who's banned for what?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> How do you know who's banned for what?


I am wondering to know whether SinaG is the third account of Surenas or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I am wondering to know whether SinaG is the third account of Surenas or not.


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Irajgholi said:


> wtf? I demand surenas and atawolf to be unbanned right away!!!



Don't worry about Atatwolf's ban. This should be the 100th time ( I mean it, literally)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> Don't worry about Atatwolf's ban. This should be the 100th time ( I mean it, literally)



lol he is a record holder in that "department" then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

fellas, i want to try this ban system too.sounds interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shah9

SinaG said:


> Webmaster, *I see Surenas was banned for multiple IDs. *What was his second ID?


How do you know he was banned for "multiple ID's"? Oh god, this is getting interesting. 



Esfand said:


> Is he perm. banned?


Hopefully not, I kinda like this fella.


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> How do you know who's banned for what?



Multiple IDs creations | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Abii said:


> How do you know who's banned for what?


Says so in the multiple ID thread.



rmi5 said:


> I am wondering to know whether SinaG is the third account of Surenas or not.


You are a funny idiot brah, go follow some more people online.



Shah9 said:


> How do you know he was banned for "multiple ID's"? Oh god, this is getting interesting.



There is a thread called multiple IDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

@Surenas gets banned  at last i get ride of that troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shah9

ghara ghan said:


> @Surenas gets banned  at last i get ride of that troll


Something fishy going on, you joined this month while Surenas joined on 2012 and his second account was caught last year (no one cared) yet you call him troll and claim to help the mod so does that means you have another 2013 account?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Shah9 said:


> Something fishy going on, you joined this month while Surenas joined on 2012 and his second account was caught last year (no one cared) yet you call him troll and claim to help the mod so does that means you have another 2013 account?


How do you know his second account was caught last year? Something fishy is going on.


----------



## INDIC

@al-Hasani must be feeling comfortable after Surenas got banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

SinaG said:


> How do you know his second account was caught last year? Something fishy is going on.


Because BLACKEAGLE detected and tagged his double account publicity in Syria thread then Surenas got baned, after he was unbanned. So on... Like Hasani began his obsession on tagging two account and webmaster against the JEW NATO user and Surenas etc.


----------



## Nomad16

SinaG said:


> How do you know his second account was caught last year? Something fishy is going on.


second account ? why do you think that when i came here he was the first one to start trolling with me even when i dont wanna face him he just wanna make me to face him ! so i start to hate that guy and now im glad about him what else to talk about ? 

btw i hate those who make this word "turkmen" as hammer to use it against azeri and turks this is what make me double time to hate him


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> second account ? why do you think that when i came here he was the first one to start trolling with me even when i dont wanna face him he just wanna make me to face him ! so i start to hate that guy and now im glad about him what else to talk about ?
> 
> btw i hate those who make this word "turkmen" as hammer to use it against azeri and turks this is what make me double time to hate him



There was old days when Turks and Iranians fight over identity of Azeris if they are Turks or Iranians.


----------



## al-Hasani

INDIC said:


> @al-Hasani must be feeling comfortable after Surenas got banned.



Why? I had no problems with him aside from some past discussions. Don't care about who is banned or not. The only truly annoying user is @elis aka @Sun Piwa @aka @waikici aka @Fukuoka . But whether he gets banned or not is not something I care about as long as he just stops spamming countless of threads daily with his usual nonsense. Aside from the 3-4 Iranian serial trolls and double users who are all banned - 2 of them permanently if I recall.

He will be back with his third or maybe even more accounts so don't you worry.


----------



## Fukuoka

They are not efficient enough, that's their problem


----------



## SinaG

ghara ghan said:


> second account ? why do you think that when i came here he was the first one to start trolling with me even when i dont wanna face him he just wanna make me to face him ! so i start to hate that guy and now im glad about him what else to talk about ?


The second account I was referring to was Surenas not you.



ghara ghan said:


> btw i hate those who make this word "turkmen" as hammer to use it against azeri and turks this is what make me double time to hate him


Life is too short to hate random people you don't know on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

So you gus are comfortable with atatwolfs ban but not with surenas? 

Surenas was racist but i guess its ok for some people as long as its against Turks...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SinaG

xenon54 said:


> So you gus are comfortable with atatwolfs ban but not with surenas?
> 
> Surenas was racist but i guess its ok for some people as long as its against Turks...



I don't think anybody said anything against him being banned. Based on the racist part, many people here are racist but don't get banned. Just check the Middle East section to get your daily dose of racism. rmi5 has also said many racist things against Kurds and Armenians for example.


----------



## Gilamard

xenon54 said:


> So you gus are comfortable with atatwolfs ban but not with surenas?
> 
> Surenas was racist but i guess its ok for some people as long as its against Turks...



It's different, atatwolfs ban isn't permanent I guess. Personally I would not be satisfied if it was the case and we all know that he is slightly racist too. 
@Irajgholi think the same as he showed it a few pages ago, he want both of them being unbanned.


----------



## Shah9

xenon54 said:


> So you gus are comfortable with atatwolfs ban but not with surenas?
> 
> Surenas was racist but i guess its ok for some people as long as its against Turks...


I looked at atawolf's profile to see the previous post why he was banned.

Nothing wrong with his posts?


----------



## Ostad

فیلتر شدن صفحه آیت الله جنتی در ویکیپدیا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Shah9 said:


> I looked at atawolf's profile to see the previous post why he was banned.
> 
> Nothing wrong with his posts?


For me booth deserve ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> second account ? why do you think that when i came here he was the first one to start trolling with me even when i dont wanna face him he just wanna make me to face him ! so i start to hate that guy and now im glad about him what else to talk about ?
> 
> btw i hate those who make this word "turkmen" as hammer to use it against azeri and turks this is what make me double time to hate him



I seriously believe that this Surenas guy is a mentally-sick person. why else a person creates bunch of different accounts on a forum to troll? and his stupidity was also amazing and funny. He claimed to be an atheist, and nationalist, but he was a fan of Ahmadinejad. Just an idiot with no real life would be such a stupid racist low life.
So, I don't have hate, or anger about him, I just feel pity for this kid. I hope his parents find a good mental hospital for this kid.
@SinaG , Mr. Surenas, or whoever else you are, STFU. I don't give a damn about you stupid low life and your stupid thoughts.



xenon54 said:


> So you gus are comfortable with atatwolfs ban but not with surenas?
> Surenas was racist but i guess its ok for some people as long as its against Turks...



The reason is very clear, my brother. because they are already a bunch of ultra-racists toward arabs, turks, afghans, ... so, they even like it to read that psycho racist comments, and they think that he was cool, while they don't notice that such a person is considered to be a mental sick person by psychiatrists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

@Serpentine dear friend, can you send me a PM? I need to ask you a favor (only if you have time, it's not that important...)


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> I seriously believe that this Surenas guy is a mentally-sick person. why else a person creates bunch of different accounts on a forum to troll? and his stupidity was also amazing and funny. He claimed to be an atheist, and nationalist, but he was a fan of Ahmadinejad. Just an idiot with no real life would be such a stupid racist low life.
> So, I don't have hate, or anger about him, I just feel pity for this kid. I hope his parents find a good mental hospital for this kid.
> @SinaG , Mr. Surenas, or whoever else you are, STFU. I don't give a damn about you stupid low life and your stupid thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is very clear, my brother. because they are already a bunch of ultra-racists toward arabs, turks, afghans, ... so, they even like it to read that psycho racist comments, and they think that he was cool, while they don't notice that such a person is considered to be a mental sick person by psychiatrists.


agree


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> فیلتر شدن صفحه آیت الله جنتی در ویکیپدیا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 
@Irajgholi 

Who's your daddy? lol





The men beat USA in the semis today and advanced to the final. The hockey gold yesterday pushed us second in the medal table just below Norway. One more and we'll be first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Excuse me guys for being late, I was on a trip.


Ostad said:


> @Islam shall be the winner about that game theory you told me.
> a prediction about Iran based on game theory from 2009.interesting.


Ya dude, I have seen it. Some how pretty amazing.
Game Theory is something quite mind challenging, I recommend it to everyone. It also has a widespread application. 
Try to learn it on your own if it is not on your university education syllabus. 


rmi5 said:


> Mostanad haye kheyli jaalebi hastand, hatman kaamel bebineshoun. yek seri az tanaaghoz ha va soal hayi ke man hamisheh daashtam ra beheshoun javaab daad.
> @Islam shall be the winner shoma ham in 2 ta mostanad ra bebin


Sure, I will.


rmi5 said:


> Albatteh, man Stuart Mill ra doust daaram vali elzaaman ba tamaam e harf hayi ke dar in maktab zade shodeh, movaafegh nistam


Me too, I was just mentioning it. As you know many of Utilitarianism moral rules are against Islamic ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Me too, I was just mentioning it. As you know many of Utilitarianism moral rules are against Islamic ones.



Why is that? I thought being utilitarianistic would mean the best for the ummah


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> Why is that? I thought being utilitarianistic would mean the best for the ummah


Being utilitarianistic one needs to be a perfect man. In Quran prophet Khezr was a utilitarianistic, and you see his works even raised questions among other prophets like Moses (PBUH), let alone others.


----------



## rmi5

پافشاری آمریکا بر افزودن موشک‌های بالستیک به موضوعات مذاکرات اتمی | پرونده‌ی هسته‌ای ایران | DW.DE | 22.02.2014
دولت آمریکا توضیح در مورد موشک‌های بالستیک را یکی از موضوعات مطرح در مذاکرات اتمی عنوان کرده است. اسرائیل خواستار محدود شدن فعالیت‌های موشکی ایران است. ایران گفتگو در مورد فعالیت‌های نظامی خود را رد می‌کند.

جی کارنی، سخنگوی کاخ سفید می‌گوید ایران باید راضی شود تا درباره‌ی موشک‌های بالستیک خود در مذاکرات بر سر برنامه‌ی اتمی توضیح دهد. این خواست آمریکا به عقیده ناظران سیاسی‌دست‌یابی به توافق نهایی در مذاکرات اتمی با جمهوری اسلامی را پیچیده کرده است.

گرث پورتر، کارشناس مسائل امنیتی آمریکا در مقاله‌ای که شنبه (۲۲ فوریه/ ۳ اسفند) در سایت IPS منتشر شد، پافشاری آمریکا بر طرح برنامه موشک‌های بالستیک در مذاکرات اتمی را چالشی جدی در روند این مذاکرات ارزیابی کرده است.

پورتر در این مقاله با اشاره حساسیت جمهوری اسلامی در مورد این موضوع، خاطر نشان کرده که آمریکا با پافشاری بر طرح برنامه موشک‌های بالستیک جمهوری اسلامی تنها ریسک شکست مذاکرات را بالا می‌برد.

جی کارنی، سخنگوی کاخ سفید پیشتر در آستانه دور دوم مذاکرات گروه ۱+۵ و ایران که هفته گذشته در وین برگزار شد، تأکید کرده بود که بر اساس توافق ژنو که آبان ماه گذشته به دست آمد موضوع برنامه موشک‌های بالستیک هم بخشی از دور دوم گفتگوها خواهد بود.

سخنگوی کاخ سفید در سخنان خود به قطعنامه ۱۹۲۹ سازمان ملل متحد استناده کرده بود که در سال ۲۰۱۰ میلادی به تصویب رسید.

بر اساس این قطعنامه ایران از توسعه برنامه موشک‌های بالستیک که قابلیت حمل کلاهک هسته‌ای دارند، منع شده است.

با این حال گرث پورتر، کارشناس مسائل امنیتی آمریکا در مقاله روز شنبه خود ضمن اشاره به اطلاعاتی که از یک مقام ارشد آمریکایی دریافت کرده، تصریح می‌کند که در دور نخست مذاکرات تنها محدود به “فعالیت‌های نظامی احتمالی” برنامه اتمی ایران و “فعالیت‌های ایران در سایت پارچین” بوده و شامل برنامه موشک‌های بالستیک این کشور نمی‌شده است.

تلاش اسرائیل برای محدود کردن برنامه موشکی ایران

پافشاری آمریکا بر طرح این موضوع در دور دوم مذاکرات اتمی مورد حمایت مخالفان رئیس‌جمهور این کشور و لابی اسرائیل در ایالات متحده آمریکاست.
*
پس از موفقیت دور نخست مذاکرات گروه ۱+۵ در ماه نوامبر، لابی اسرائیل با افزایش تلاش‌های سیاسی خود خواستار تعهد رئیس‌جمهور آمریکا مبنی بر توقف آزمایش‌های موشک‌هایی با برد بیش ۵۰۰ کیلومتر توسط ایران شد.*

روزنامه اسرائیلی “هاآرتص” در شماره روز پنج‌شنبه ( ۲۰ فوریه/ اول اسفند) به نقل از یک مقام اسرائیلی نوشت که یووال اشتاینیتز، وزیر امور راهبردی اسرائیل پیش از دور دوم مذاکرات گروه ۱+۵ و ایران، در دیدار با وندی شرمن، یک مقام ارشد فرانسوی و وزیر خارجه بریتانیا خواستار آن شده است که این موضوع بخشی از توافق نهایی با جمهوری اسلامی ایران باشد.

این درحالی است که محمد جواد ظریف، وزیر خارجه ایران در آستانه نشست وین اعلام کرده بود که مذاکرات اتمی تنها محدود به فعالیت‌های اتمی ایران خواهد بود و شامل برنامه ‌موشک‌های بالستیک نمی‌شود. محمد جواد ظریف در گفتگو با خبرگزاری جمهوری اسلامی ایران، ایرنا تأکید کرده بود که این موضوع “خط قرمز” ایران است.
احمد خاتمی می‌گوید ایران به دنبال پیشرفت موشک‌های هسته‌ای است

احمد خاتمی می‌گوید ایران به دنبال پیشرفت موشک‌های هسته‌ای است

با این حال احمد خاتمی‌، امام جمعه موقت تهران در آخرین خطبه‌های نماز جمعه تهران با اشاره به آخرین دور مذاکرات اتمی، اذعان کرد که موضوع موشک‌های بالستیک در این مذاکرات مطرح شده است.

احمد خاتمی در سخنان خود تصریح کرد: «بارها گفته‌ام مسائل هسته‌ای تنها یک بهانه است الان می بینیم که به صراحت به موشک‌های هسته‌ای اشاره می کنند و می‌خواهند جلوی پیشرفت‌های ایران در این زمینه را نیز بگیرند.»

احمد خاتمی در حالی بر “پیشرفت” ایران در زمینه ساخت موشک‌های هسته‌ای تأکید کرده که جمهوری اسلامی ایران هرگونه فعالیت نظامی برنامه هسته‌ای خود از جمله آزمایش‌موشک‌های قابل حمل کلاهک هسته‌ای را تکذیب و کشورهای غربی را به اعمال تحریم‌های بی‌دلیل متهم می‌کند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan @Ostad @Gilamard @Abii @Islam shall be the winner 

تشخیص سایت چینی جایگزین گوگل: آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای گربه خانگی و گوگوش خدا است! | RFI - ناظران

رادیوفرانسه:





چین دیر زمانی است که پس از سانسور شدید اینترنت سعی میکند برای هر سایت و برنامه محبوب بین المللی یک نمونه داخلی نیز بسازد که کنترل آن برای دولت چین امکان پذیر باشد. به طور مثال فیسبوک ساخت چین، نقشه گوگل اما مدل ساخت چین و …
چینی ها در همین راستا سعی کرده اند نمونه ای نیز برای کنار زدن موتور جستجوگر گوگل ابداع کنند و نام آن را بایدو گذاشته اند. به تازگی این موتور جستجوگر امکان جدیدی در زمینه اپلیکیشن ها نیز اضافه کرده به این شکل شما عکس گرفتن از موضوعی، این اپلیکیشن کلمه مربوط به آن تصویر را به دو زبان انگلیسی و چینی به کاربر ارایه میدهد.
اما خب این موتور جستجو و اپلیکیشن آن خیلی هم خوب کار نمیکند و نتایج جستجوهای تصویری آن گاها بسیار جالب و خنده دار میشود تا جایی که استفاده از آن در چین مبدل به یک بازی بامزه شده است.






از نظر بایدو، این عکس معروف از تانک های چینی که به معترضان این کشور در میدان تیان آن من حمله کردند و بسیاری در این اعتراضات کشته شدند، تانک های امریکایی هستند.

ما هم تصمیم گرفتیم از موضوعاتی «ایرانی» عکس بگیریم و نظر موتور جستجوگر «بایدو» ساخته چین، کشور متحد ایران پیرامون آنها بپرسیم شیوه کار ساده است از سوژه ای که میخواهید عکس میگیرد دور سوژه یک خط میکشید این نرم افزار عکس را برای شما «ترجمه» میکند.
پاسخ ها را میتوانید در زیر بیابید!






اولین عکسی که بایدو در مورد ایران به آن پاسخ داد عکس آیت الله خامنه ای رهبر جمهوری اسلامی بود، نظر این اپلیکیشن در مورد رهبر ایران عبارتی شبیه به «گربه خانگی» است






بایدو آقای فرج الله سلحشور کارگردان فیلم حضرت یوسف را با «آیفون 5 اس» اشتباه گرفت






نظر بایدو در مورد سردار فیروزآبادی این بود:پدر من یک چهارپایه است!




از نظر این موتور جستجوگر چینی، آقای حسن روحانی یک موزیسین است






نظر این اپلی درمورد آقای جواد ظریف در کلمه «هالیوود» خلاصه شده است





نظر این سایتی که قرار است کار گوگل را برای چینی ها بکند در مورد بابک زنجانی البته با کمی تغییر در دستوری در جمله ای که به انگلیسی ارایه داده، این است:

آنقدر عیار این تیتانیوم بالاست که از برقش چشم سگ کور میشود






این اپلیکیشن گوگوش را «خدا» خوانده است






شاید نزدیکترین جمله به موضوع در بخش انسان ها در مورد خانم مریم طوسی،قهرمان دوی ایران و آسیا عنوان شده است:

بهترین بازیکن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan @Ostad @Gilamard @Abii @Islam shall be the winner

تشخیص سایت چینی جایگزین گوگل: آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای گربه خانگی و گوگوش خدا است! | RFI - ناظران

Edaameh:






نظر موتور جستجوی بایدو در مورد مقبره آیت الله خمینی «تفنگ دوربین دار» یا تفنگ تک تیرانداز است






این محصول نرم افزاری چینی، ورودی معروف دانشگاه تهران را تقریبا «کابینت مواد ضد عفونی کننده» تشخیص داده






و البته این اپلیکیشن که احتمالا مشکلاتی نیز در زمینه ترجمه مطالب از چینی به انگلیسی نیز دارد برای توصیف توالت از دو واژه «چمباتمه زدن» و «تابه» استفاده کرده است.






به نظر میرسد بهترین عملکرد بایدو در زمینه برج آزادی باشد که با عبارت «ساختمان های معروف در دنیا» همراه شده است






این اپلیکیشن در زمینه بربری نیز کنجد آن را تشخیص داده است و آن را «چوب کنجدی» خوانده است






چین که به داشتن خوراکی های عجیب و غریب معروف است کله پاچه را بالهای فلفلی اردک تشخیص داده است که البته تشخیص آن به عنوان یک خوراکی، اساسا پیروزی بزرگی برای این موتور جستجوگر به شمار میرود. چون نان باگت را قاشق چایی تشخیص داده است






و نهایتا از نظر این نرم افزار، این عکس یک «کیوی» است

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan @Ostad @Gilamard @Abii @Islam shall be the winner
> 
> تشخیص سایت چینی جایگزین گوگل: آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای گربه خانگی و گوگوش خدا است! | RFI - ناظران
> رادیوفرانسه:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> چین دیر زمانی است که پس از سانسور شدید اینترنت سعی میکند برای هر سایت و برنامه محبوب بین المللی یک نمونه داخلی نیز بسازد که کنترل آن برای دولت چین امکان پذیر باشد. به طور مثال فیسبوک ساخت چین، نقشه گوگل اما مدل ساخت چین و …
> چینی ها در همین راستا سعی کرده اند نمونه ای نیز برای کنار زدن موتور جستجوگر گوگل ابداع کنند و نام آن را بایدو گذاشته اند. به تازگی این موتور جستجوگر امکان جدیدی در زمینه اپلیکیشن ها نیز اضافه کرده به این شکل شما عکس گرفتن از موضوعی، این اپلیکیشن کلمه مربوط به آن تصویر را به دو زبان انگلیسی و چینی به کاربر ارایه میدهد.
> اما خب این موتور جستجو و اپلیکیشن آن خیلی هم خوب کار نمیکند و نتایج جستجوهای تصویری آن گاها بسیار جالب و خنده دار میشود تا جایی که استفاده از آن در چین مبدل به یک بازی بامزه شده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> از نظر بایدو، این عکس معروف از تانک های چینی که به معترضان این کشور در میدان تیان آن من حمله کردند و بسیاری در این اعتراضات کشته شدند، تانک های امریکایی هستند.
> 
> ما هم تصمیم گرفتیم از موضوعاتی «ایرانی» عکس بگیریم و نظر موتور جستجوگر «بایدو» ساخته چین، کشور متحد ایران پیرامون آنها بپرسیم شیوه کار ساده است از سوژه ای که میخواهید عکس میگیرد دور سوژه یک خط میکشید این نرم افزار عکس را برای شما «ترجمه» میکند.
> پاسخ ها را میتوانید در زیر بیابید!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اولین عکسی که بایدو در مورد ایران به آن پاسخ داد عکس آیت الله خامنه ای رهبر جمهوری اسلامی بود، نظر این اپلیکیشن در مورد رهبر ایران عبارتی شبیه به «گربه خانگی» است
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بایدو آقای فرج الله سلحشور کارگردان فیلم حضرت یوسف را با «آیفون 5 اس» اشتباه گرفت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نظر بایدو در مورد سردار فیروزآبادی این بود:پدر من یک چهارپایه است!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> از نظر این موتور جستجوگر چینی، آقای حسن روحانی یک موزیسین است
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نظر این اپلی درمورد آقای جواد ظریف در کلمه «هالیوود» خلاصه شده است
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نظر این سایتی که قرار است کار گوگل را برای چینی ها بکند در مورد بابک زنجانی البته با کمی تغییر در دستوری در جمله ای که به انگلیسی ارایه داده، این است:
> 
> آنقدر عیار این تیتانیوم بالاست که از برقش چشم سگ کور میشود
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> این اپلیکیشن گوگوش را «خدا» خوانده است
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شاید نزدیکترین جمله به موضوع در بخش انسان ها در مورد خانم مریم طوسی،قهرمان دوی ایران و آسیا عنوان شده است:
> 
> بهترین بازیکن


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> @Irajgholi
> 
> Who's your daddy? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The men beat USA in the semis today and advanced to the final. The hockey gold yesterday pushed us second in the medal table just below Norway. One more and we'll be first.


az weblog e ملاحسنی :
صحنه را دیدم.
بار دیگر برادران گمنام و ارزشی تیم هاکی کانادا موفق شدند با استعانت از رهنمودهای داهیانه مقام معظم رهبری مبنی بر "مسابقه مقاومتی" موفق شدند سیلی محکمی به دهان یاوه گوی تیم هاکی استکبار جهانی بزنند و پرچم پرافتخار نظام مقدس کانادا را بر فراز قله های پیشرفت سوشی کشور برادر روسیه برافراشته کنند و تیم دشمن را مجبور به نرمش قهرمانانه و شکست مفتضحانه نمایند.
نصرمن الله و فتح قریب
انجمن اسلامی هاکی بازان شرق کانادا و حومه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

in dige akharesh bud omidvaram in jense bonjoleshun roo be ma nandazan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> in dige akharesh bud omidvaram in jense bonjoleshun roo be ma nandazan


fekr kon ke nandaazan 
Negaraan nabaash, 4 rouz dige, aakhoundaa ye copy az in site ra be onvaan e site boumi melli rounamaayi mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> fekr kon ke nandaazan
> Negaraan nabaash, 4 rouz dige, aakhoundaa ye copy az in site ra be onvaan e site boumi melli rounamaayi mikonan.


akh gofti onvaght hame ma mesamte afsordegiye melli harkat mikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Takhte-Jamshid said:


> Ey sag bayad berine toye oon kale kasi ke forum irani ro be in gand tabdil karde.
> khak bar saret moderatore bikhasiat lashi


@Serpentine , @Falon the troll, is back. 
@WebMaster @Oscar 
The permanent banned troll, @Falon , is back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

بازداشت یکی از رهبران حماس به جرم فساد مالی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine , @Falon the troll, is back.
> @WebMaster @Oscar
> The permanent banned troll, @Falon , is back.


Where is his post? couldn't find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Serpentine said:


> Where is his post? couldn't find it.



BAnned and deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

تاخیر 2 ساعته پرواز هلند به دلیل وحشت دانش‌آموزان از تایپ کردن دانشجوی ایرانی

سید ضیاء: فرد اول کودتا من بودم نه رضا خان

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Where is his post? couldn't find it.



ban shod , va post haash delete shod 



WebMaster said:


> BAnned and deleted


 Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> تاخیر 2 ساعته پرواز هلند به دلیل وحشت دانش‌آموزان از تایپ کردن دانشجوی ایرانی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Is it common for Iranian youth to regularly to go Zurkhaneh? Or is it more reserved for the older generation?

Pahlevani and zoorkhaneh rituals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Esfand said:


> Is it common for Iranian youth to regularly to go Zurkhaneh? Or is it more reserved for the older generation?



It is less common. Most just go to gym or practice martial arts, but some still do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


> Is it common for Iranian youth to regularly to go Zurkhaneh? Or is it more reserved for the older generation?
> 
> Pahlevani and zoorkhaneh rituals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Are you sure you're Indian ?


----------



## Persian Separatist

سلام بچه ها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

salam chera in esm roo gozashti ?


----------



## Persian Separatist

ghara ghan said:


> salam chera in esm roo gozashti ?


درود. اسم من بر اساس اعتقادم هست


----------



## Ahriman

Persian Separatist said:


> سلام بچه ها



Bardar Falon?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

eteghadet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

S00R3NA said:


> Are you sure you're Indian ?



Indian heritage

I conclude you don't visit Zurkhaneh regularly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Separatist

Ahriman said:


> Bardar Falon?!


برادر فعلن ؟ متوجه نشدم


----------



## Nomad16

Esfand said:


> Indian heritage
> 
> I conclude you don't visit Zurkhaneh regularly?


i never visit it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Separatist

ghara ghan said:


> eteghadet ?


بله. مگه عیب داره


----------



## Nomad16

Persian Separatist said:


> برادر فعلن ؟ متوجه نشدم


you jedi be esmet eteghad dari ? 



Persian Separatist said:


> بله. مگه عیب داره


bache kojai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

ghara ghan said:


> you jedi be esmet eteghad dari ?



Dare troll mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

ghara ghan said:


> you jedi be esmet eteghad dari ?
> 
> 
> bache kojai ?



No, he doesn't... leave these trolls alone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


>


peyame akhlagish ine ke hargez to havapeyma farsi type nakonid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Ahriman said:


> Dare troll mikone.


fekonam to hamin chand rooze ayande ignoresh konam 



Ostad said:


> peyame akhlagish ine ke hargez to havapeyma farsi type nakonid.


bebin kare ma be koja ha reside

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

ghara ghan said:


> fekonam to hamin chand rooze ayande ignoresh konam
> 
> 
> bebin kare ma be koja ha reside



In bande khoda ehtemalan alan khodesh entehari mire khodesh ro ban mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Separatist

Ahriman said:


> Dare troll mikone.


خیلی‌ هم جدی هستم


----------



## Nomad16

Ahriman said:


> In bande khoda ehtemalan alan khodesh entehari mire khodesh ro ban mikone.


agha damet garm to baes shodi be modate 15 saniye ghah ghah bekhandam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine jan, havaaset baasheh, ehtemaalan in Falon dobaareh bargashteh ba ID ye jadid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

falon kiye ??


rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine jan, havaaset baasheh, ehtemaalan in Falon dobaareh bargashteh ba ID ye jadid.


----------



## Ahriman

Persian Separatist said:


> خیلی‌ هم جدی هستم



آقا موفق باشی


----------



## Persian Separatist

میبینم هرچی‌ ترک و لور و دشمن پارس‌ها هست اینجا جم شده. ببین ما نمی‌خوایم تو یه کشور با شما باشیم، از درد سرتون خسته شدیم. می‌خوایم جداشیم. یا اهورا مزدا


----------



## Ahriman

Persian Separatist said:


> میبینم هرچی‌ ترک و لور و دشمن پارس‌ها هست اینجا جم شده. ببین ما نمی‌خوایم تو یه کشور با شما باشیم، از درد سرتون خسته شدیم. می‌خوایم جداشیم. یا اهورا مزدا



هاهاها... من فکر میکردم خود لرها فارس هستند. ولی گویا نیستند خوب دیگه چی بلدی برادر؟ یاد بده یک مقدار به ما بی سوادان جدایی طلب.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> falon kiye ??


hamoun yaarou troll e ke esmesh shiapahlevan ham boud va to ra ham oun avval ha ke ozv shodi, troll karde boud. oun ra ke report kardam, bannesh kardan, emrouz ham yek ID ye jadid sakhteh boud, be esme takht-jamshid, ke oun ra ham report kardam, va bannesh kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

man fekonam in baba hamun @Surenas bashe


----------



## Ahriman

آقا من هنوز منتظر جواب هستم کجا رفتی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Separatist

Ahriman said:


> هاهاها... من فکر میکردم خود لرها فارس هستند. ولی گویا نیستند خوب دیگه چی بلدی برادر؟ یاد بده یک مقدار به ما بی سوادان جدایی طلب.


همه این نژاد‌ها دارد سر هستن. ترکا همیشه میگن که بد رفتاری می‌شه باهشون و میخوان جدا بشن. کرد‌ها هم همینطور. و بلوچ‌ها هم تروریست پرور هستن. گور پدر هماشون، بذار جدا بشن. پس میخوایم که منطق فارس نشین جدا بشن.


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> hamoun yaarou troll e ke esmesh shiapahlevan ham boud va to ra ham oun avval ha ke ozv shodi, troll karde boud. oun ra ke report kardam, bannesh kardan, emrouz ham yek ID ye jadid sakhteh boud, be esme takht-jamshid, ke oun ra ham report kardam, va bannesh kardan


 ooo pa taraf vazesh kharabe ! 



Ahriman said:


> آقا من هنوز منتظر جواب هستم کجا رفتی؟


lol show emshabemun roo mikhay joor koni ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan
Are shaayad, man hanouz motma'en nistam, baraaye hamin ham reportesh nakardam. shaayad ham oun dalghak, haman baasheh. in 3 ta kollan rad maghzan  ye ravaaniye dige ham boud, be esme resurrection, ke vaghean IQsh dar had e jolbak ham naboud, vali az oun barnemiyaad ke in ID ra entekhaab kone 
Anyway, vaghti in animal ha permanent ban mishand, dige esmeshoun ra mention nakon  age ham khaasti, bedoun e alaamat e @ esmeshoun ra biyaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan
> Are shaayad, man hanouz motma'en nistam, baraaye hamin ham reportesh nakardam. shaayad ham oun dalghak, haman baasheh. in 3 ta kollan rad maghzan  ye ravaaniye dige ham boud, be esme resurrection, ke vaghean IQsh dar had e jolbak ham naboud, vali az oun barnemiyaad ke in ID ra entekhaab kone
> Anyway, vaghti in animal ha permanent ban mishand, dige esmeshoun ra mention nakon  age ham khaasti, bedoun e alaamat e @ esmeshoun ra biyaar


okok


----------



## Esfand

Did you guys know that the lens in our eyes actually sees everything upside down? It is our brains that "turn" the images 180 degrees

So the first 10-15-20 minutes we are born we actually see it upside down. No wonder newborn babies are confused

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Persian Separatist said:


> همه این نژاد‌ها دارد سر هستن. ترکا همیشه میگن که بد رفتاری می‌شه باهشون و میخوان جدا بشن. کرد‌ها هم همینطور. و بلوچ‌ها هم تروریست پرور هستن. گور پدر هماشون، بذار جدا بشن. پس میخوایم که منطق فارس نشین جدا بشن.



من می دونم که داری ترول می کنی. ولی چون کلا هدف از فعالیت روی این فروم کلا فانه جوابت رو می دم که دور هم بخندیم. شما باید درک کنی که اقوام مختلفی در ایران زندگی می کنند که بیشترشون هم حاضرند برای ایران فداکاری های بزرگی انجام بدهند. لر و فارس، عرب ، ترک و لر و غیره. .. مسائل نژادی را هم افرادی بهش دامن می زنند که قصد ایجاد اختلاف بین اقوام را دارند. حالا بگو ببینم. چه کسی توی این فروم ادعای جدایی طلبی کرده که شما ناراحتی "جزو کشور ما باشی" امثال جناب عالی هستند که باعث ایجاد اختلافات قومی و تفرقه می شوند.


----------



## Persian Separatist

ghara ghan said:


> man fekonam in baba hamun @Surenas bashe


چرا نگران هستی‌ پسر؟ مگه پرچم ترکمنستان و ترکیه رو پروفایلت نداری؟ پس باید خوشحال باشی‌. من موفق با تو هستم. آرزو دارم که جدا شیأ و عضو ترکمنستان بشی‌.


----------



## Ahriman

@ghara ghan داره از روانشناسی معکوس استفاده می کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

whats guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Persian Separatist said:


> چرا نگران هستی‌ پسر؟ مگه پرچم ترکمنستان و ترکیه رو پروفایلت نداری؟ پس باید خوشحال باشی‌. من موفق با تو هستم. آرزو دارم که جدا شیأ و عضو ترکمنستان بشی‌.


man az khune vadeye isargar bedonyad oomadam ham az tarafe madri ham pedari be jebhe raftgan miresam in charandiyati ke migi roo ham nadaram  boro babajan boro khoda jay digeroozit roo bede 



Ostad said:


> whats guys?


i got a new troll so we have great show tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Separatist

Ahriman said:


> من می دونم که داری ترول می کنی. ولی چون کلا هدف از فعالیت روی این فروم کلا فانه جوابت رو می دم که دور هم بخندیم. شما باید درک کنی که اقوام مختلفی در ایران زندگی می کنند که بیشترشون هم حاضرند برای ایران فداکاری های بزرگی انجام بدهند. لر و فارس، عرب ، ترک و لر و غیره. .. مسائل نژادی را هم افرادی بهش دامن می زنند که قصد ایجاد اختلاف بین اقوام را دارند. حالا بگو ببینم. چه کسی توی این فروم ادعای جدایی طلبی کرده که شما ناراحتی "جزو کشور ما باشی" امثال جناب عالی هستند که باعث ایجاد اختلافات قومی و تفرقه می شوند.


نه. بحث تجزیه طلبی بین ترک ایران، کرد ایران زیاد هست. یک چیز سراسری هست. خوب چه بهتر که اینا جدا بشن و دست از سر ما بر دارن؟ ما هم بد منطق فارس نشین خودمون رو داریم.


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> man az khune vadeye isargar bedonyad oomadam ham az tarafe madri ham pedari be jebhe raftgan miresam in charandiyati ke migi roo ham nadaram  boro babajan boro khoda jay digeroozit roo bede
> 
> 
> i got a new troll so we have great show tonight


i know the smell, he is not new.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Persian Separatist said:


> نه. بحث تجزیه طلبی بین ترک ایران، کرد ایران زیاد هست. یک چیز سراسری هست. خوب چه بهتر که اینا جدا بشن و دست از سر ما بر دارن؟ ما هم بد منطق فارس نشین خودمون رو داریم.


masalan dari daste pish roo migiri ke pas nayofti ?


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> masalan dari daste pish roo migiri ke pas nayofti ?



Chera in divaaneh ra jeddi migiri va behesh javaab midi? behesh javaab nade ke bere gouresh ra gom koneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Persian Separatist said:


> نه. بحث تجزیه طلبی بین ترک ایران، کرد ایران زیاد هست. یک چیز سراسری هست. خوب چه بهتر که اینا جدا بشن و دست از سر ما بر دارن؟ ما هم بد منطق فارس نشین خودمون رو داریم.



خوب لرش چی بود این وسط؟ 



Persian Separatist said:


> میبینم هرچی‌ ترک و *لور* و دشمن پارس‌ها هست اینجا جم شده. ببین ما نمی‌خوایم تو یه کشور با شما باشیم، از درد سرتون خسته شدیم. می‌خوایم جداشیم. یا اهورا مزدا



من اولین باره که لر تجزیه طلب میشونم. درضمن من می دونم این جمهوری اسلامی خیلی بر علیه بختیاری ها مهمل بافی کرده. شما که انتظار نداری که مردم دهنشون رو در مقابل توهین ببندند؟ درضمن اگر ترک ها می خواستند جدا بشوند نمی رفتند توی خوزستان و کردستان شهید بشوند. همچنین کردها. شما خواسته و ناخواسته خودت داری به تجزیه طلبی دامن می زنی. حالا هرچند که این فروم زپرتی بیش نیست، ولی پست شما روی اینترنت خواهد ماند و توسط هزاران نفر خوانده خواهد شد، که باعث تغییر دیدگاه ناخداگاه برخی خواهد شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Chera in divaaneh ra jeddi migiri va behesh javaab midi? behesh javaab nade ke bere gouresh ra gom koneh.


rasti migi arzesh nadare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Ostad said:


> i know the smell, he is not new.



ّFalon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Jodayi talabe fars!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

من نمی دونم اینا که عکس کوروش رو میذارن واسه آواتار و از نژاد برتر حرف میزنن اصلا به خودشون زحمت دادن بدونن کورش چطوری شد کورش کبیر

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahriman

فالون منو نا امید کرد. چون گفته بود اتیستم خیلی روش حساب کرده بودم. ولی دیگه امیدی ندارم بهش.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Separatist

@Ahriman @ghara ghan 


این نظر من هست. ربط هم به این فروم نداره، ولی‌ اینجا هم معلومه که بعضی‌ از یوزرها چقدر از پارس‌ها بدشون میاد. حالا مهم نیست. بلند شو برو سنندج، یا تبریز یا صد جا دیگه در این کشور تا با چشم خودت ببینی‌ وضعیت چطوره.

میدونم که با من موفق هست.@rmi5
مگه نه عزیز؟ دوست نداری ساوت آزربایجان با نورث یکی‌ بشه؟


----------



## Ostad

Ahriman said:


> ّFalon?


 
if you piss him off he will say "jam kon kase koza to".and thats the finger print.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

آخه خیلی تابلوئه کارت عزیز. داری توی روز روشن از ملت اعتراف میگیری! لول.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Persian Separatist said:


> @Ahriman @ghara ghan
> 
> 
> این نظر من هست. ربط هم به این فروم نداره، ولی‌ اینجا هم معلومه که بعضی‌ از یوزرها چقدر از پارس‌ها بدشون میاد. حالا مهم نیست. بلند شو برو سنندج، یا تبریز یا صد جا دیگه در این کشور تا با چشم خودت ببینی‌ وضعیت چطوره.
> 
> میدونم که با من موفق هست.@rmi5
> مگه نه عزیز؟ دوست نداری ساوت آزربایجان با نورث یکی‌ بشه؟



Bebin jenaab, man hosele ye dalghak baazi haye to va amsaal e to ra nadaaram. az in ke ba mojoudaati ke in ghadr ahmagh hastand ke fekr mikonand ahmadinejad yek nationalist hero hast va hanouz donbaal e maataht e aakhound ha ra mous mous mikonand, khosham nemiyaad ke harfi bezanam.
vali age kheyli esraar daari ke vagheiyat ra bedouni, Are, tou tabriz age farsi harf bezani, behet be cheshm e bad negaah mikonand va hame chiz ra geroun tar behet mifroushand va yek jouri daret mizaarand, biroun e tabriz ham, masalan tou gharajeh dagh, rasman hame ye javoun ha pan-turkist hastand, va be andaaze ye baad e havaa, baraaye Iran arzesh ghaael nistand. age kheyli doust daashti haghighat ra bedouni, bale in haghighat hast. alaan raazi shodi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Separatist

Ahriman said:


> فالون منو نا امید کرد. چون گفته بود اتیستم خیلی روش حساب کرده بودم. ولی دیگه امیدی ندارم بهش.


هرچی‌ می‌خوای بگی‌ بگو. برا من فرقی‌ نداره. من اینجا یه نماینده جدا طلب پارس زمین هستم.و همین خواهم موند


----------



## Ostad

Persian Separatist said:


> هرچی‌ می‌خوای بگی‌ بگو. برا من فرقی‌ نداره. من اینجا یه نماینده جدا طلب پارس زمین هستم.و همین خواهم موند


 حالا فالون دقیقا میخوای کجا هارو جدا کنی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Separatist

rmi5 said:


> Bebin jenaab, man hosele ye dalghak baazi haye to va amsaal e to ra nadaaram. az in ke ba mojoudaati ke in ghadr ahmagh hastand ke fekr mikonand ahmadinejad yek nationalist hero hast va hanouz donbaal e maataht e aakhound ha ra mous mous mikonand, khosham nemiyaad ke harfi bezanam.
> vali age kheyli esraar daari ke vagheiyat ra bedouni, Are, tou tabriz age farsi harf bezani, behet be cheshm e bad negaah mikonand va hame chiz ra geroun tar behet mifroushand va yek jouri daret mizaarand, biroun e tariz ham, masalan tou gharajeh dagh, rasman hame ye javoun ha pan-turkist hastand, va be andaaze ye baad e havaa, baraaye Iran arzesh ghaael nistand. age kheyli doust daashti haghighat ra bedouni, bale in haghighat hast. alaan raazi shodi?



آفرین پسر!!! من فقط همینو می‌خواستم. خیلی‌ منو خوشحال کردی. انشالا که آذری‌ها جدا بشن، واقعا امیدوارم. هر چی‌ هم که از دستم بر بیاد کمکشون می‌کنم که آذربایجان یکی‌ بشه، از تبریز تا باکو. پس الان که ما هم عقیده هستیم دیگه احتیاج نیست به من فحش بدید. ما ۲تا دنبال یک چیزی هستیم.



Ostad said:


> حالا فالون دقیقا میخوای کجا هارو جدا کنی؟


شهرهای فارس نشین. از همدان در غرب کشور به مشهد در شرق


----------



## rmi5

Persian Separatist said:


> آفرین پسر!!! من فقط همینو می‌خواستم. خیلی‌ منو خوشحال کردی. انشالا که آذری‌ها جدا بشن، واقعا امیدوارم. هر چی‌ هم که از دستم بر بیاد کمکشون می‌کنم که آذربایجان یکی‌ بشه، از تبریز تا باکو. پس الان که ما هم عقیده هستیم دیگه احتیاج نیست به من فحش بدید. ما ۲تا دنبال یک چیزی هستیم.
> شهرهای فارس نشین. از همدان در غرب کشور به مشهد در شرق


@Serpentine , dobaareh in ablah, Falon, bargashteh. har vaght Online shodi, lotfan dobaareh permanent banesh kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Persian Separatist said:


> آفرین پسر!!! من فقط همینو می‌خواستم. خیلی‌ منو خوشحال کردی. انشالا که آذری‌ها جدا بشن، واقعا امیدوارم. هر چی‌ هم که از دستم بر بیاد کمکشون می‌کنم که آذربایجان یکی‌ بشه، از تبریز تا باکو. پس الان که ما هم عقیده هستیم دیگه احتیاج نیست به من فحش بدید. ما ۲تا دنبال یک چیزی هستیم.
> 
> 
> شهرهای فارس نشین. از همدان در غرب کشور به مشهد در شرق


در مورد همدان مطمئنی؟ فک نکنم کردها اجازه بدن


----------



## Persian Separatist

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine , dobaareh in ablah, Falon, bargashteh. har vaght Online shodi, lotfan dobaareh permanent banesh kon.



چرا فحش میدی؟ من مگه به تو توهینی کردم؟ همه حرفاتو قبول دارم. برو با برادران ترکت یه کشور بشو. ما فارس‌ها هم ولن کن دیگه بمون کاری نداشته باش.



Ostad said:


> در مورد همدان مطمئنی؟ فک نکنم کردها اجازه بدن


خوب در اون شهر رای مردم رو میگیریم


----------



## Ostad

Persian Separatist said:


> خوب در اون شهر رای مردم رو میگیریم


طرفدار دموکراسی هستی خوشم اومد
یه سوال دیگه در مورد مناطق فارس نشین ، چقدر مطمئنی که فارس ها همون فارس های ایران کهن باشن از لحاظ ژنتیک عرض میکنم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Separatist

Ostad said:


> طرفدار دموکراسی هستی خوشم اومد
> یه سوال دیگه در مورد مناطق فارس نشین ، چقدر مطمئنی که فارس ها همون فارس های ایران کهن باشن از لحاظ ژنتیک عرض میکنم.


 
مسائل ژنتیکی زیاد مهم نیست.مثلا مردم در کرمان شاید ۱۰۰ درصد فارس نباشن ولی‌ خودشون رو با فرهنگ پارسین یکی‌ می‌دونن. مثلا مثل خودت، شاید ۱۰۰ درصد ترک نباشی‌ ولی‌ خودت رو با فرهنگ ترک یکی‌ میدونی‌.


----------



## Ostad

Persian Separatist said:


> مسائل ژنتیکی زیاد مهم نیست.مثلا مردم در کرمان شاید ۱۰۰ درصد فارس نباشن ولی‌ خودشون رو با فرهنگ پارسین یکی‌ می‌دونن. مثلا مثل خودت، شاید ۱۰۰ درصد ترک نباشی‌ ولی‌ خودت رو با فرهنگ ترک یکی‌ میدونی‌.


کاملا موافقم، لول
حالا اگه یه قسمت کوچیک از این سرزمین فارسی نخواد تو سرزمین فارسی باشه چطور میشه.


----------



## Ahriman

Persian Separatist said:


> چرا فحش میدی؟ من مگه به تو توهینی کردم؟ همه حرفاتو قبول دارم. برو با برادران ترکت یه کشور بشو. ما فارس‌ها هم ولن کن دیگه بمون کاری نداشته باش.



خوزستان و بوشهر بندرعباس رو چه کنیم؟

البته به عنوان خوزستانی می گم، در اهواز پدیده جدایی طلبی رو من به چشم ندیده بودم ولی اگر باشه هم پنهانیه. در کل برای که کشور یکپارچه بمونه باید رفاه زیاد بشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


> Indian heritage
> 
> I conclude you don't visit Zurkhaneh regularly?



To be honest , I haven't visited it up to now .

Don't get me wrong like many people do here , I was just kidding and was surprised to see an Indian knew more about Iran and it's traditions , etc than many Iranians 

By the way , Many Iranians think Zurkhane is a respectable place .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

Persian Separatist said:


> مسائل ژنتیکی زیاد مهم نیست.مثلا مردم در کرمان شاید ۱۰۰ درصد فارس نباشن ولی‌ خودشون رو با فرهنگ پارسین یکی‌ می‌دونن. مثلا مثل خودت، شاید ۱۰۰ درصد ترک نباشی‌ ولی‌ خودت رو با فرهنگ ترک یکی‌ میدونی‌.



@Serpentine he is using proxy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

کسی از قراردادهای استعماری جدید بین ایران و چین خبر داره ؟


----------



## Ostad

^^ در جریان نیستم

وندی شرمن: در توافق نهایی، ایران می تواند غنی‌سازی کند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

^^ البته به صورت *کاملا محدود* و بر اساس *میزان نیاز *-_ میزان نیازش رو هم که اونا تعیین میکنن_
و در گام نهایی هم باید در مورد موشکهای بالستیک ایران مذاکره شه


> *خبرنگار "جروزالم پست": *وقتی شما درباره برنامه صلح آمیز صحبت می‌کردید، یکی از نگرانی های اسرائیل این است که ایران بتواند غنی‌سازی اورانیوم را ادامه دهد، آیا به نظر شما ایران می تواند در چارچوب برنامه صلح آمیز هسته ای به غنی سازی اورانیوم ادامه دهد؟ اگر این طور است چگونه مطمئن خواهید شد که ایران از این اقدام برای تسلیحات اتمی استفاده نخواهد کرد؟ و چگونه می خواهید مطمئن شوید ایران از اورانیوم غنی شده که در چارچوب برنامه هسته‌ای غیرنظامی خود تولید می‌کند، برای تسلیحات اتمی استفاده نخواهد کرد؟
> *شرمن:* همانطور که گفتم، هدف ما در اینجا این است که مطمئن شویم ایران نمی تواند به سلاح اتمی دست پیدا کند و اینکه برنامه هسته ای ایران صرفا صلح آمیز است. در حقیقت ایران برنامه غنی‌سازی داخلی خواهد داشت که بخشی از مذاکرات است. در چارچوب طرح اقدام مشترک ، در نظر گرفته شده است این امکان وجود دارد که ایران بتواند برنامه غنی سازی *کوچک و مجزا* داشته باشد. اما این مسئله بستگی به این دارد که ماهیت آن چه باشد و اینکه باید *راستی آزمایی* و نظارتی که اطمینان حاصل کند هرگز این برنامه جنبه نظامی پیدا نمی کند و صرفا و فقط برای مقاصد صلح آمیز است، وجود داشته باشد.
> و البته فکر می کنم آنچه برای همه مهم است این است که بدانیم طرح اقدام مشترک درباره توافقنامه جامع
> میگوید که *هیچ توافقی حاصل نمی شود* مگر اینکه *درباره همه چیز توافق شود*. بنابراین همه کسانی که در مذاکرات حضور دارند حق وتو دارند که مطمئن شوند اهداف ما هم محقق می شود و فقط اهداف ایران نیست که محقق می‌شود


چند روز بعد از دعوت روحانی از اساتید دانشگاه برای دفاع از توافق ژنو؛ سه استاد علوم سیاسی اصلاح طلب حاضر به مناظره در این باره نشدند
-------------------------------
خیلی زودتر از 6 ماه تقش درومد


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> ^^ البته به صورت *کاملا محدود* و بر اساس *میزان نیاز *-_ میزان نیازش رو هم که اونا تعیین میکنن_
> و در گام نهایی هم باید در مورد موشکهای بالستیک ایران مذاکره شه
> 
> چند روز بعد از دعوت روحانی از اساتید دانشگاه برای دفاع از توافق ژنو؛ سه استاد علوم سیاسی اصلاح طلب حاضر به مناظره در این باره نشدند
> -------------------------------
> خیلی زودتر از 6 ماه تقش درومد


اولش میگفتن حق غنی سازی ندارید حالا میگن دارید ولی محدوده فردا.... تا حالا که گذشت زمان به نفع ما بوده
علت حاضر نشدن اساتید هم یه چیز دیگست شما که در جریانی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Wendy Sherman interview in Israel: 







Ostad said:


> اولش میگفتن حق غنی سازی ندارید حالا میگن دارید ولی محدوده فردا.... تا حالا که گذشت زمان به نفع ما بوده
> علت حاضر نشدن اساتید هم یه چیز دیگست شما که در جریانی



Ba'd az 170 billion $ hazineh ye mostaghim va gheyr mostaghim baraaye barnaame ye atomi, in tavaafigh naameh be ma'ni ye vaaghei ya'ni hichchi.
enrichment e zire 5 % va mahdoud, mozhek hast. shoma mitouni hattaa online, az yek company tou belgium, be tor e naa mahdoud, uranium e 5% enriched ra bekhari.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Nahve ye mozhek e gozaaresh kardan e jomhouri eslaami, darbaare ye Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Wendy Sherman interview in Israel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ba'd az 170 billion $ hazineh ye mostaghim va gheyr mostaghim baraaye barnaame ye atomi, in tavaafigh naameh be ma'ni ye vaaghei ya'ni hichchi.
> enrichment e zire 5 % va mahdoud, mozhek hast. shoma mitouni hattaa online, az yek company tou belgium, be tor e naa mahdoud, uranium e 5% enriched ra bekhari.


@rmi5 mozou sare on 5% ya 20% nist khodet ke dar jaryani


> ایران وامی به مبلغ یک میلیارد دلار به کمیساریای انرژی اتمی فرانسه داد. از این وام برای ساخت کارخانه غنی‌سازی اورانیوم (متعلق به کنسرسیوم اورودیف) در تریکاستن استفاده شد. در مقابل ایران صاحب ۱۰٪ از سهام این کارخانه وهمچنین مالک سهم، از محصول تولیدی (اورانیوم غنی شده) این کارخانه شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 mozou sare on 5% ya 20% nist khodet ke dar jaryani



Bebin aziz, pas yek baar bezaar kheyli vaazeh tar behet begam.
ya in uranuim baraaye masaaref e bargh e atomi va injour chiz ha hast >>> ke be meghdaar e kheyli ziyaad uranium niyaaz hast
>> ke alaan ham vaaredaat e uranium tahrim hast, va ham enriched shode. ma'dan e saghand va gachin ham kolle
zakhaaayereshoun ghaabel e ta'min kardan e uranium e mored e niyaaz e bushehr ra faghat baraaye 1 maah va nim daareh, va ba technology ye konouni ye centrifuge haye iran, baraaye ta'min e uranium e bushehr, baayad minimum 60,000 centrifuge daashteh baashan, ke hamin marhale ye avval be kam tar az 1/3 in meghdaar, ghani saazi mahdoud shodeh. in ya'ni, hamoun tor ke hameh midounestan, bahs e atomi ye civil ya'ni kashk. (in ra ham raasti behet begam ke inghadr technology ye in centrifuge ha aghab moundeh hast va baraaye masaaref e civil be dard nakhor hastand ve por masraf hastand, ke Dr. Shirzad, namaayande ye saabegh e majles va ostaad e physics, goft ke bargh e mored e niyaaz e in centrifuge ha, taghriban hamoun meghdaari hast ke in uranium ha gharaareh tou nirougaah tolid konand )

ya in uranuim baraaye masaaref e nezaami va injour chiz ha hast >>> ke be meghdaar e kam uranium e ba ghelzat baalaa niyaaz hast, ke ba uranium e 5% va kam tar, hich kaari nemisheh kard. baraaye bomb, inhaa be 90% enriched niyaaz daarand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

WTF?


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Bebin aziz, pas yek baar bezaar kheyli vaazeh tar behet begam.
> ya in uranuim baraaye masaaref e bargh e atomi va injour chiz ha hast >>> ke be meghdaar e kheyli ziyaad uranium niyaaz hast
> >> ke alaan ham vaaredaat e uranium tahrim hast, va ham enriched shode. ma'dan e saghand va gachin ham kolle
> zakhaaayereshoun ghaabel e ta'min kardan e uranium e mored e niyaaz e bushehr ra faghat baraaye 1 maah va nim daareh, va ba technology ye konouni ye centrifuge haye iran, baraaye ta'min e uranium e bushehr, baayad minimum 60,000 centrifuge daashteh baashan, ke hamin marhale ye avval be kam tar az 1/3 in meghdaar, ghani saazi mahdoud shodeh. in ya'ni, hamoun tor ke hameh midounestan, bahs e atomi ye civil ya'ni kashk. (in ra ham raasti behet begam ke inghadr technology ye in centrifuge ha aghab moundeh hast va baraaye masaaref e civil be dard nakhor hastand ve por masraf hastand, ke Dr. Shirzad, namaayande ye saabegh e majles va ostaad e physics, goft ke bargh e mored e niyaaz e in centrifuge ha, taghriban hamoun meghdaari hast ke in uranium ha gharaareh tou nirougaah tolid konand )
> 
> ya in uranuim baraaye masaaref e nezaami va injour chiz ha hast >>> ke be meghdaar e kam uranium e ba ghelzat baalaa niyaaz hast, ke ba uranium e 5% va kam tar, hich kaari nemisheh kard. baraaye bomb, inhaa be 90% enriched niyaaz daarand.


khob baraye masrafe nezami ham bashe baz be nafe keshvare. man nemigam khali az eshkale, inke sanat bomi shode kheyli moheme. alan keshvar hayi hastan arezoye dashtan danesh bomi rou daran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

محسن جان فعلا که تق سیاستهای اشتباه مسئولان عالی رتبه و بیسواد آن در اومده. هر اتفاقی هم که بیافته مسئول مستقیم آن رهبر است حالا هر دولتی می خواهد باشد.
کشوردر 8 سال اخیر به خاک سیاه نشست،
نه رشد اقتصادی و رفاه برای مردم، با اینکه ثروتمندترین کشور خاورمیانه و منطقه است وضعمان این است، به جای اینکه هر شهر بزرگ و ناحیه آن در هر قسمت ایران، نگین زیبایی و قطب اقتصادی و رفاه در کل آن منطقه و کشورهای همجوارش باشد، همه کمبود دارند و نگاه حسرت به آنطرف مرز دارند

این همه هزینه هسته ای و بخشش پول به این و آن به کجا رسید؟ به چه قیمتی؟
هسته ای از روز اول هم برای ما صرفه اقتصادی نداشت مگر اینکه با کمک کشورهای صاحب فناوری اقدام به ساخت نیروگاه می کردیم. که با آمریکا سرشاخ شدیم و سر لجبازی هی خودمان با ضرر پیش بردیم.

امروز هم اگر واقعا اینها به 5 درصد رضایت بدهند شما باید خدا را شکر کنید که راضی شده اند ما هم برنامه ی هسته ای داریم. ولو اینکه هر جور حساب کنید دخل و خرجی که شد کاملا به طرز تاسف باری ضرر بوده است و فقط جامعه ی عمل به شعار بوده است.

حبف این پول که می توانست هر گوشه ی ایران را اباد بکند. یک نگاه به مناطق مسکونی اطراف نیروگاه بوشهر بکنید تا تلخی ماجرا و طنز را ببینید.

اون شاه دیکتاتورسابق هم داشت هسته ای به دست می آورد؛ هم بمب هم نیروگاه برای برق، نه تحریم بود نه اینهمه عقب ماندگی و فلاکت تو زمینه ها ی دیگر. همان زمان هم آمریکا دلش نمی خواست ایران بمب به دست بیاورد. ولی سیاست و وجه خوب داشتن اینجا خودش را نشان می دهد.
تفاوت مورد احترام بودن با سر جنگ داشتن و سرشاخ شدن و فحاشی و جنگ لفظی داشتن و اتهام تروریست بودن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 va @Uhuhu 
شما دارید درست میگید ولی این فکر ها باید قبل از سرشاخ شدن با آمریکا میشد اگر تو جنگ با صدام آمریکا طرف عراق نمی بود چند هزار زندگی حفظ میشد؟ ایران چقدر جلوتربود؟ اما حالا که اینهمه هزینه شده ،مردم زجر کشیدن، حالا دیگه یه کم دیره واسه کنار کشیدن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> khob baraye masrafe nezami ham bashe baz be nafe keshvare. man nemigam khali az eshkale, inke sanat bomi shode kheyli moheme. alan keshvar hayi hastan arezoye dashtan danesh bomi rou daran.


Aziz, mesle inke shoma comment e man ra ba deghghat nakhoundi. in ghani saazi, na be dard e civil mikhore va na nezaami. BTW, kodoum boumi akheh? centrifuge haye pakistani, ke be esme IR1, IR2 tou Iran hast, alaan masalan arezouye pakestan hast? aslan boumi kilouyi chande? F-35 esh ra ham dige alaan US boumi dar vaaghe' tolid nemikoneh. inhaa hamash ye mosht sho'aar e pouch va tou khaali baraaye khaali naboudan e arizeh hast. va gar na, be ghol e tehrani ha, in harf ha baraaye faati tomboun nemisheh.



Ostad said:


> @rmi5 va @Uhuhu
> شما دارید درست میگید ولی این فکر ها باید قبل از سرشاخ شدن با آمریکا میشد اگر تو جنگ با صدام آمریکا طرف عراق نمی بود چند هزار زندگی حفظ میشد؟ ایران چقدر جلوتربود؟ اما حالا که اینهمه هزینه شده ،مردم زجر کشیدن، حالا دیگه یه کم دیره واسه کنار کشیدن


khob dige, vaghti yek mosht bozmajjeh, mesle vahshi ha az divaar e sefaarat e yek keshvar e dige, ke ounam kheyr e saresh keshvar e number 1 e donyaa hast baalaa miran, baayad entezaar e hamin ra ham daashteh baashan digeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> khob dige, vaghti yek mosht bozmajjeh, mesle vahshi ha az divaar e sefaarat e yek keshvar e dige, ke ounam kheyr e saresh keshvar e number 1 e donyaa hast baalaa miran, baayad entezaar e hamin ra ham daashteh baashan digeh.



Soal injast ke chera baiad faghat Iran tavane eshtebahesho pas bede? Pas onaie ke 1953 kudeta kardan va amalan tarikhe keshvar ro avaz kardan nabaiad masool bashan? Ye tarafe nabaiad be ghazi raft, US ham kam moghasser nist. 2 taraf be yek andaze moghaser hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Soal injast ke chera baiad faghat Iran tavane eshtebahesho pas bede? Pas onaie ke 1953 kudeta kardan va amalan tarikhe keshvar ro avaz kardan nabaiad masool bashan? Ye tarafe nabaiad be ghazi raft, US ham kam moghasser nist. 2 taraf be yek andaze moghaser hastand.



Bebin aziz, na man va na shoma ghaazi nistim, ma baayad az did e vaaghe' garaayaaneh be mozou' negaah konim. zemnan, eshtebaahaat e US, eshtebaahaat e akhound ha ra justify nemikoneh. US ham ba rou ye kaar oumadan e in system va oun masaaeli ke baraaye sefaaratesh ijaad shod, taavaan e khodesh ra daad. haalaa ham aakhound ha kam kam taavaan e kaareshoun ra baayad bedand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Aziz, mesle inke shoma comment e man ra ba deghghat nakhoundi. in ghani saazi, na be dard e civil mikhore va na nezaami. BTW, kodoum boumi akheh? centrifuge haye pakistani, ke be esme IR1, IR2 tou Iran hast, alaan masalan arezouye pakestan hast? aslan boumi kilouyi chande? F-35 esh ra ham dige alaan US boumi dar vaaghe' tolid nemikoneh. inhaa hamash ye mosht sho'aar e pouch va tou khaali baraaye khaali naboudan e arizeh hast. va gar na, be ghol e tehrani ha, in harf ha baraaye faati tomboun nemisheh.
> 
> 
> khob dige, vaghti yek mosht bozmajjeh, mesle vahshi ha az divaar e sefaarat e yek keshvar e dige, ke ounam kheyr e saresh keshvar e number 1 e donyaa hast baalaa miran, baayad entezaar e hamin ra ham daashteh baashan digeh.


@rmi5
تو قحطی که انگلیس باعثش بود چند نفر از مردم آذربایجان و ایران از گرسنگی مردند(کاش کشته میشدند) بعد از اون هم جریان ملی شدن صنعت نفت،اشتباه اول رو آمریکا کرد که طرف انگلیس رو گرفت. من قبول میکنم که بالا رفتن از دیوار سفارت یه کشور اشتباه بود ولی قبول کن آمریکا با ایران حتی در زمان شاه خوب تا نکرد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5
> تو قحطی که انگلیس باعثش بود چند نفر از مردم آذربایجان و ایران از گرسنگی مردند(کاش کشته میشدند) بعد از اون هم جریان ملی شدن صنعت نفت،اشتباه اول رو آمریکا کرد که طرف انگلیس رو گرفت. من قبول میکنم که بالا رفتن از دیوار سفارت یه کشور اشتباه بود ولی قبول کن آمریکا با ایران حتی در زمان شاه خوب تا نکرد


Aziz, ghahti che rabti be az divaare sefaarat baalaa raftan daareh aakheh?
har kasi, mas'oul e a'maal e khodesh hast, vaghti ham ke yek nafar bereh va bezaneh yek nafar ra bekosheh, nemigan ke masalan e'daam nakonimesh chon maadaresh tou khouneh mizadatesh. Dige US mikhaast chi kaar kone baraaye pahlavi ha ke nakard? be alaaveh, inhaa, hich kodoum, raftaar haye in regime ra tojih nemikoneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> اولش میگفتن حق غنی سازی ندارید حالا میگن دارید ولی محدوده فردا.... تا حالا که گذشت زمان به نفع ما بوده
> علت حاضر نشدن اساتید هم یه چیز دیگست شما که در جریانی


اولش همین اقای روحانی میخواست به دو تا سانتریفیوژ رضایت بده، این احمدی نژاد بود که کردش 19000 تا. 
حالا هم دوباره روحانی اومد غنی سازی 20% بعلاوه 8000 تا ازسانتریفیوژهای 5% رو تو اولین مذاکرش بی خیال شد، لابد فردا.... واقعیت تجربی اینه که هر وقت ما کوتاه اومدیم آمریکاییها پر روتر شدن
از اون شش ماه یک ماهش گذشته، 5 ماه دیگش هم میگذره ببینیم حالا حرف من راست در میاد یا شما
-------------------------
در ضمن جناب یوهوهو حرف شما واقعا مضحک بود، چند سال دیگه که نفت ایران تموم شد برق مورد نیازمون رو از کجا تامین کنیم؟
لابد اون موقع میخواید کلید مملکت رو دو دستی تقدیم آمریکا کنید تا بجاش نیروگاه و سوخت اتمی بگیرید
ثروت یعنی علم، در مورد کدوم ثروتمندترین کشور صحبت میکنید؟ واقعیت ایران همون دوران قاجاریه بود، یه کشور عقب مونده که بدون درامدهای نفتیش شاهش باید میرفت گدایی تا هزینه سفرش در بیاد
جالبه همه بی عرضگی ها و کم کاریهامون رو پای رهبری میذارید شما حتی از شرح وظایف رهبری هم اطلاع ندارید
با اقتصاد بیمار لیبرالها و نئوکراتها که حتی تولید این کشور رو هم وابسته به واردات کردن چیزی بهتر از این نمیتونست در بیاد
شکر خدا همشون هم مدارکشون رو از انگلیس و آمریکا گرفتن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Bebin aziz, na man va na shoma ghaazi nistim, ma baayad az did e vaaghe' garaayaaneh be mozou' negaah konim. zemnan, eshtebaahaat e US, eshtebaahaat e akhound ha ra justify nemikoneh. US ham ba rou ye kaar oumadan e in system va oun masaaeli ke baraaye sefaaratesh ijaad shod, taavaan e khodesh ra daad. haalaa ham aakhound ha kam kam taavaan e kaareshoun ra baayad bedand.


Man chizi to tojih nakardam, etefaghan goftam 2 taraf masool hastan. Fek mikonam jange Iran-Iraq ham tavane sangini bud vase Iran ba tamame hemaiati ke gharb az Saddam kard.
Baiad bepazirim Alan US dare alanan zur mige va siasate 2ganei to dar pish gerefte.
Kolan hameie ghodrataie bozorg az Russia gerefte ta UK via US kheili avazi bazi darovordan dar barabare Iran, vali in abadan eshtebahate Iran to jobran nemikone.manam ba ghazie taskhire sefarat kamelan mikhalefam.

Tahrim haie felii alaihe regime nist, alaihe mardom hast va inke begim Iran sezavare in tahrim hast vaghean maskhare hast. Agar gharar bahse edalat bargharar beshe, khode US laieghe tahrim hast be khatere kheli as amalesh.

Vali che Mishe kard? Moteasefane dar kheili az mavared ghanune jangal hakeme tu donya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

One question, 

Are there Basjis in Syria?



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Azizam said:


> One question,
> 
> Are there Basjis in Syria?
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


through Basij organization, no. but some have voluntarily traveled to Syria to protect our shrines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Man chizi to tojih nakardam, etefaghan goftam 2 taraf masool hastan. Fek mikonam jange Iran-Iraq ham tavane sangini bud vase Iran ba tamame hemaiati ke gharb az Saddam kard.
> Baiad bepazirim Alan US dare alanan zur mige via be shed at siasate 2ganei to far pish gerefte.
> Kolan hameie ghodrataie bozorg az Russia gerefte ta UK via US kheili avazi bazi darovordan dar barabare Iran, vali in abadan eshtebahate Iran to jobran nemikone.manam ba ghazie taskhire sefarat kamelan mikhalefam.
> 
> Tahrim haie felii alaihe regime nist, alaihe mardom hast va inke begim Iran sezavare in tahrim hast vaghean maskhare hast. Agar gharar bahse edalat bargharar beshe, khode US laieghe tahrim hast be khatere kheli as amalesh.
> 
> Vali che Mishe kard? Moteasefane dar kheili az mavared ghanune jangal hakeme tu donya.


Bebin aziz, vaghti yek regime i mesle hokoumat e Iran, tou tamaam e donyaa, aadam koshi kardeh va terrorist baazi dar aavorde, vaghti, az baalaa taa paayin e regimesh, rouz va shab gondeh gouzi mikonan va mikhaan israel ra az naghsheh mahv konand va ... vaghti yek regime hattaa be mardom e khodesh ham rahm nadaareh, dah ha hezaar nafar ra tou zendaan haash koshteh va shekanjeh kardeh, gharb mage khar hast ke behesh e'temaad kone? hame chiz yek mantegh e 2 2 ta 4 ta daareh. donyaa ham khar nist va mifahmeh ke inhaa mikhaan bomb besaazan va donyaa in ghadr ham ahmagh nist ke beheshoun yek ham chin ejaaze i bede. ghaziyeh be hamin saadegi hast. 
Mardom ham ta moghe' i ke inghadr bi gheyrat va naadoun hastand ke in araazel ra ejaaze midand beheshoun haakem baashand, chiz hayi ke sareshoun miyaad ham haghgheshouneh. be alaave, az nazar e mardom e donyaa, In mardom e Iran hastand ke mas'oul e daashtan e in regime hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Vay cheghad naale zaari mikonin shomaha.

Mage Japan, Alman va hezar ta keshvare dige 100000 barabar bishtar az Iran beheshoon zolm nashod?? Hame kenar oomadan mesle adam shro kardan zendegi kardan. Enghad naale konin be omide inke Amrika bege "man ghalat kardam, taghsire man bood" ke joonetoon dar re.

Akharesh ke chi? Ya tahrimaro ziad tar mikonan, ya hamleye nezami mishe chenan koonetoon mizaran ke 100 million baram begin ghalat kardam fayede nadashte bashe.

Taghsire Amrika ham ke baashe, ba vojode in akhoondaye aghab oftade, faghad hamin pakistanihaye pa patian ke tarafdaritoono mikonan to donya. Ayandatoon daste khoodetoono.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

> شما دارید درست میگید ولی این فکر ها باید قبل از سرشاخ شدن با آمریکا میشد اگر تو جنگ با صدام آمریکا طرف عراق نمی بود چند هزار زندگی حفظ میشد؟ ایران چقدر جلوتربود؟ اما حالا که اینهمه هزینه شده ،مردم زجر کشیدن، حالا دیگه یه کم دیره واسه کنار کشیدن



دقیقا، ولی مگر این حرف را الان می زنیم؟ همیشه بوده اند کسانی که گفتند،چه از داخل نظام، چه از خارج نظام، مگه همین 4 5 سال پیش موسوی همین را نگفت؟ اینهمه آدم گفتند و می دانستند چه اتفاقی می افته.
حالا هم یکی داره سعی می کنه این آخر خطی تا جاییکه می تونه ازش برداره و نگه داره، یک عده هنوز می خواهند با داد و بیداد و بی ترمز بروند جلو که آخرش بمب هست و نابودی همان 5 درصد و هر چی تو این مملکت هست.
من کل راه را اشتباه می دانم ولی در این تصمیم اشتباه، سیاست و تاکتیک فعلی بهترین چیزی هست که می توان انتخاب کرد و با آن موافقم.



> Soal injast ke chera baiad faghat Iran tavane eshtebahesho pas bede? Pas onaie ke 1953 kudeta kardan va amalan tarikhe keshvar ro avaz kardan nabaiad masool bashan? Ye tarafe nabaiad be ghazi raft, US ham kam moghasser nist. 2 taraf be yek andaze moghaser hastand.



به علت اینکه آمریکا زورگو هست. زور دارد، ابر قدرت است انجام می دهد. چشممان کور تصمیم گیر وشاه بی عرضه در زمان قاجار نمی داشتیم و زمانی که آنها دنبال علم و کار بودند ما خواب نمی بودیم تا مثل بیشتر مواقع در تاریخ مان و امروز هم به مانند آنها زور داشتیم

نمی شود با احساسات و تنفر امروز جلو رفت. نمی شود زمانی که ما قدرت نداریم مثل خودش برخورد کنیم.
ابتدا قدرت اقتصادی می شدیم. وجه درست در جهان پیدا می کردیم و سعی می کردیم دنیا را بیشتر به بازارهایمان وابسته کنیم و در دیگر صنایع و تکنولوژیها به جایی می رسیدیم و اسم و وجه در دنیا می داشتیم سپس به طبع آن کم کم تکنولوژیهایی به مانند هسته ای نظامی را هم آغاز می کردیم. در آن صورت آمریکا نمی توانست به همین راحتی تحت فشار قرار دهد. به همین راحتی نمی توانست تحت تحریم دنیا قرار بگیریم.

هر وقت قدرتمند شدیم آن وقت بزن تو دهن آمریکا و انتقام 1953 و ... را بگیر. ولی تا آن روز لبخند بزنیم و سعی در تعامل با قدرتها داشته باشیم نه اینکه سرشاخ بشویم.

همین هند را ببینید. اگر جمعیت میلیاردی نداشت فقر نداشت. ولی از منظر دخالت خارجی خیلی بدتر از ما بود و رنج کشید، ولی هیچ وقت نیامد منافع امروزش را قربانی نفرت دیروز کند.
با این فقراز منظر علمی و نظامی و صنایع اینهمه پیشرفت کرده است، هم برد موشکهایش بیش از ما است، هم بمب هسته ای دارد، هم برنامه ی فضاییش از ما جلوتر است، هم تحریم نیست. نه اینکه مخالف نداشته باشد و آمریکا راضی است، نه، ولی چون اهل هارت و پورت برای دنیا نیستند و خط و نشون برای آمریکا و .. نکشیدند و وجه خوبی در دنیا دارد، آروم آروم کار و پیشرفت خودش را می کند.



> در ضمن جناب یوهوهو حرف شما واقعا مضحک بود، چند سال دیگه که نفت ایران تموم شد برق مورد نیازمون رو از کجا تامین کنیم؟
> لابد اون موقع میخواید کلید مملکت رو دو دستی تقدیم آمریکا کنید تا بجاش نیروگاه و سوخت اتمی بگیرید
> ثروت یعنی علم، در مورد کدوم ثروتمندترین کشور صحبت میکنید؟ واقعیت ایران همون دوران قاجاریه بود، یه کشور عقب مونده که بدون درامدهای نفتیش شاهش باید میرفت گدایی تا هزینه سفرش در بیاد
> جالبه همه بی عرضگی ها و کم کاریهامون رو پای رهبری میذارید شما حتی از شرح وظایف رهبری هم اطلاع ندارید
> با اقتصاد بیمار لیبرالها و نئوکراتها که حتی تولید این کشور رو هم وابسته به واردات کردن چیزی بهتر از این نمیتونست در بیاد
> شکر خدا همشون هم مدارکشون رو از انگلیس و آمریکا گرفتن



برادر جان ،فعلا که حالا حالا تمام نمی شود، در ثانی سرزمین آفتابی هستیم که اگر برنامه ی ملی برایش بود هیچ نیازی به سوخت فسیلی در خانه ها نداشتیم. و می توانسیتیم از آنها جای دیگر استفاده کنیم.
من با انرژی هسته ای مخالفت نکردم، با راهی که انتخاب شد مخالفت کردم. اینهمه کشور از نیروگاه هسته ای برق تولید می کنند و نفت و گاز هم ندارند و توسعه یافته هم هستند.
واقعیت ایران دوران صفویه و افشاریه هم بود. این نشان می دهد هر بار شاه و رهبر با لیاقت در این مملکت بوده پیشرفت کرده است و هربار نالایق بوده است ضربه خورده است.

ثروت یعنی علم. علم هم شاخ وشونه برای دنیا و غنی سازی بی ترمز نیست.
این همه زمینه علمی. ایا ما در تمام زمینه ها در حد اعلی علم هستیم و تنها این مانده بود؟
بالا توضیح دادم به چه صورت می توانست باشد.

جطور هر خوبی پای رهبری است ولی هر بدی پای دیگران؟
اتفاقا بنده به خوبی با وظایف ایشان آشنا هستم،
سیاست خارجی ما و موضوع هسته ای کاملا زیر نظر ایشان است، دولتها فقط وسیله هستند، به همین دلیل 19 هزارتا یا تعلیق یا هر چیز دیگری با دستور ایشان است.
اینطور نیست؟


تولید این کشور را چه دولتی تحت واردات همه چیز برد؟ از پرتغال و و میوه بگیر تا سوزن و چوب و دسته بیل و سیم و لامپ و فرش و اسباب بازی و همه چیز از چین و این ور آن ور؟

مگر بیش از 10 سال پیش ما در زمان دولت آقای خاتمی در تولید گندم خودکفا نشدیم و جشن به پا نشده بود؟ چرا امروز این همه گندم وارد می کنیم؟
از شیر مرغ تا جون آدمیزاد در این 8 سال به واردات تبدیل شد. اکثر صنایع داخلی همه ورشکسته و ضررده شدند.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

از اخر به اول نخیر خودکفایی تولید گندم زمان احمد نژاد بود ولی با چند سال خشکسالی تعطیل شد رفت
تولید وارداتی، اتفاقا از طرح های دولتهای سازندگی و اصلاحات بوده، از خودروسازیمون گرفته تا صنعت نفتمون (البته این یکی رو تبدیل به مفت فروشی کردن) 
همون لامپی که فرمودین یا بهتره بگیم لامپ کم مصرف، چیزی جز واردات محض و مونتاژ در ایران نبوده و نیست
سیاست کلان مملکت زیرنظر رهبری هست، ایشون خط قرمزها رو تعیین میکنن، مفاد قراردادها توسط دولتها تنظیم میشه، ایشون تا وقتی که دیگه نهایت گند کار بالا نیمده باشه (نظیر قراردادهای شرم آور دوران اصلاحات) وارد نمیشن، تازه همینجوریش امثال شما تهمت دیکتاتوری میزنین چه برسه به اینکه بخوان بیشتر از این هم وارد بشن
غنی سازی بی ترمز؟ ما هنوز برای سوخت یک نیروگاهمون هم خودکفا نشدیم، اگر غنی سازی 20% نکرده بودیم اونوقت شما میومدی جواب مریضا رو بدی
صد البته برای کسانی که دغدغشون نحوه برخورد مامور فرودگاه کشور اروپایی هست یه سفر شیک و شکیل به خارج مهمتر محسوب میشه
اونایی هم که ندارن که بهتره بمیرن نه؟
کی گفته حالا حالاها تموم نمیشه، همین چند وقت پیش یکی از بچه ها یه مقاله خارجی رو پست کرده بود که پیش بینی میکرد تا 15 سال دیگه صادرات نفت ایران تموم بشه
فناوری هسته ای یه شبه بدست نمیاد که شما منتظر باشی اول نفت تموم شه بعد بری سراغ هسته ای، قبل از تموم شدن نفت این فناوری باید بومی و پیاده سازی شده باشه

حالا گیرم که به انسانیت و آخرت معتقد نیستین میخواین با آمریکا و اسراییل صلح کنید، دستکم به دانش تجربی معتقد باشید
به یاد بیارید چه بر سر مصدق اوردن، ببینید امروز چه بر سر سوریه میارن، دیگه سوسیال تر از بشار اسد میخواید بشید؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

dudes your analyze are very childish and some time i think both side of you truly are not aware of the condition of iran one side is just western propaganda other side is islamic anti western propaganda if you thinking the policy of iran decided in a night than you are wrong policy of iran decided for 20 years and all gov will walk in that path just "How to run the policy is different" if you just look to iran than you cant realize why some countries are acting as A$$hole and hash to iran just know that even if iran didn't run the atomic program they will find excuse to sanction us anyway like they did to mossadegh's oil no need to go back to history if we live in pass we cant make tomorrow if drawing our selfs in history is good thing than see the england germany and france these 3 countries have done so many bad thing to each other but today they made EU both their gov and people don't hate each other hate each other for some words wirtine in page is most stupid thing we Middle eastrens doing even if we didn't run the atomic program they will find a excuse to sanction us just think about it for moment we ME have energy we have farm we could make food we have population we are in the middle of 5 sea which with railway can be connected than why ME is most BS place in world ?? the answer is simple we always meant to be costumer country which sell our Natural resources to them and they sell their goods back to us the BIG boys don't like a country which they cant control the fact is more our economy gets better more theirs gets worse we meant to be richest counties but for our and their A$$holeness here we are . just see the things in bigger size of a country why turkmenistan which a 4th worse country in case of human right have no sanction but iran which is much more better and opener country have a lot of it ? explain this to me why when iran in time of khatami kidnapping and Torture some terrorist and get info and hand them over to americans yet they play as a$$hole ? why when iran help them to enter afghanistan and and even help them to silent afghan population in herat yet (something a ally do for ally) yet they play like this they not only didn't allowed our atomic program but also they didn't let us to enter world trade organization which we need it most turkey have water population knowledge industry and food but no energy same for pakistan Arabian saudi don't have food or great industry and water idk much our their knowledge but they have a lot of energy iran have energy food industry population knowledge water and sanction which balance us in ME all little country which have less than 10 million will not count iran policy in time of rafsanjani was to enter alliance with russia and india this was the policy of next 30 year which russia will retake soviet union and balkan country in _Europe _india will increes it's power and economy iran also meant to increes it's power in middle east this is yet the west want us to remain something like modern colony for their goods . iran-russia-india policy today tune into BS cuz none of them except india achieved their goals and as west wanted middle east is on fire same as Africa you know why ?? tell me if there wasn't ME and Africa where they should export their goods ? Brazil ?Argentine ?china ? Russia ? India ? you see we always meant to be costumer country no matter if khamenei or mossadegh was on power think in greater size

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Saudi Prince Defects From Royal Family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

My reaction when reading Gulf member's post.








Kaan said:


> Saudi Prince Defects From Royal Family


Is this the beginning?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Aziz, ghahti che rabti be az divaare sefaarat baalaa raftan daareh aakheh?
> har kasi, mas'oul e a'maal e khodesh hast, vaghti ham ke yek nafar bereh va bezaneh yek nafar ra bekosheh, nemigan ke masalan e'daam nakonimesh chon maadaresh tou khouneh mizadatesh. Dige US mikhaast chi kaar kone baraaye pahlavi ha ke nakard? be alaaveh, inhaa, hich kodoum, raftaar haye in regime ra tojih nemikoneh.


سلام،دیروز خوابم برد نتونستم جواب بدم
برگردیم به بحث چرا توجیه میکنه مثل توجیه شدن حمله اتمی آمریکا به شهرهای مسکونی ژاپن در جواب حمله ژاپن به پایگاه *نظامی* پرل هاربر.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> سلام،دیروز خوابم برد نتونستم جواب بدم
> برگردیم به بحث چرا توجیه میکنه مثل توجیه شدن حمله اتمی آمریکا به شهرهای مسکونی ژاپن در جواب حمله ژاپن به پایگاه *نظامی* پرل هاربر.


in thread ra bebin:
Fakhri Pasha "The Defender of Madina" | Page 27
man vaght nadaaram ke javaab e in antar ha ra bedam, engaar dobaareh afsaar paareh kardand. age mikhaay, boro dareshoun bezaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> in thread ra bebin:
> Fakhri Pasha "The Defender of Madina" | Page 27
> man vaght nadaaram ke javaab e in antar ha ra bedam, engaar dobaareh afsaar paareh kardand. age mikhaay, boro dareshoun bezaar


okay bro, as you wish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> okay bro, as you wish


Damet garm 
@ghara ghan
to ham age khaasti, boro dar e in bozmajjeh ha bezaar:
Fakhri Pasha "The Defender of Madina" | Page 27
Faghat havaasetoun baasheh ke che tor benevisid ke mod ha infraction ya ban behetoun nadan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Damet garm
> @ghara ghan
> to ham age khaasti, boro dar e in bozmajjeh ha bezaar:
> Fakhri Pasha "The Defender of Madina" | Page 27
> Faghat havaasetoun baasheh ke che tor benevisid ke mod ha infraction ya ban behetoun nadan


hich kodom az in araba online nist ke, injori nemichasbe bayad rou dar rou haleshun rou gereft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> hich kodom az in araba online nist ke, injori nemichasbe bayad rou dar rou haleshun rou gereft.


man ke alaan nemiresam, vali shoma ha har vaght ke in antar ha oumadan, dahaneshoun ra saaf konid va halesho bebarid 
Fe'lan bye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> dudes your analyze are very childish and some time i think both side of you truly are not aware of the condition of iran one side is just western propaganda other side is islamic anti western propaganda if you thinking the policy of iran decided in a night than you are wrong policy of iran decided for 20 years and all gov will walk in that path just "How to run the policy is different" if you just look to iran than you cant realize why some countries are acting as A$$hole and hash to iran just know that even if iran didn't run the atomic program they will find excuse to sanction us anyway like they did to mossadegh's oil no need to go back to history if we live in pass we cant make tomorrow if drawing our selfs in history is good thing than see the england germany and france these 3 countries have done so many bad thing to each other but today they made EU both their gov and people don't hate each other hate each other for some words wirtine in page is most stupid thing we Middle eastrens doing even if we didn't run the atomic program they will find a excuse to sanction us just think about it for moment we ME have energy we have farm we could make food we have population we are in the middle of 5 sea which with railway can be connected than why ME is most BS place in world ?? the answer is simple we always meant to be costumer country which sell our Natural resources to them and they sell their goods back to us the BIG boys don't like a country which they cant control the fact is more our economy gets better more theirs gets worse we meant to be richest counties but for our and their A$$holeness here we are . just see the things in bigger size of a country why turkmenistan which a 4th worse country in case of human right have no sanction but iran which is much more better and opener country have a lot of it ? explain this to me why when iran in time of khatami kidnapping and Torture some terrorist and get info and hand them over to americans yet they play as a$$hole ? why when iran help them to enter afghanistan and and even help them to silent afghan population in herat yet (something a ally do for ally) yet they play like this they not only didn't allowed our atomic program but also they didn't let us to enter world trade organization which we need it most turkey have water population knowledge industry and food but no energy same for pakistan Arabian saudi don't have food or great industry and water idk much our their knowledge but they have a lot of energy iran have energy food industry population knowledge water and sanction which balance us in ME all little country which have less than 10 million will not count iran policy in time of rafsanjani was to enter alliance with russia and india this was the policy of next 30 year which russia will retake soviet union and balkan country in _Europe _india will increes it's power and economy iran also meant to increes it's power in middle east this is yet the west want us to remain something like modern colony for their goods . iran-russia-india policy today tune into BS cuz none of them except india achieved their goals and as west wanted middle east is on fire same as Africa you know why ?? tell me if there wasn't ME and Africa where they should export their goods ? Brazil ?Argentine ?china ? Russia ? India ? you see we always meant to be costumer country no matter if khamenei or mossadegh was on power think in greater size


wow. englisi man tamom mishod age inhame mineveshtam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

ghara ghan said:


> dudes your analyze are very childish and some time i think both side of you truly are not aware of the condition of iran one side is just western propaganda other side is islamic anti western propaganda if you thinking the policy of iran decided in a night than you are wrong policy of iran decided for 20 years and all gov will walk in that path just "How to run the policy is different" if you just look to iran than you cant realize why some countries are acting as A$$hole and hash to iran just know that even if iran didn't run the atomic program they will find excuse to sanction us anyway like they did to mossadegh's oil no need to go back to history if we live in pass we cant make tomorrow if drawing our selfs in history is good thing than see the england germany and france these 3 countries have done so many bad thing to each other but today they made EU both their gov and people don't hate each other hate each other for some words wirtine in page is most stupid thing we Middle eastrens doing even if we didn't run the atomic program they will find a excuse to sanction us just think about it for moment we ME have energy we have farm we could make food we have population we are in the middle of 5 sea which with railway can be connected than why ME is most BS place in world ?? the answer is simple we always meant to be costumer country which sell our Natural resources to them and they sell their goods back to us the BIG boys don't like a country which they cant control the fact is more our economy gets better more theirs gets worse we meant to be richest counties but for our and their A$$holeness here we are . just see the things in bigger size of a country why turkmenistan which a 4th worse country in case of human right have no sanction but iran which is much more better and opener country have a lot of it ? explain this to me why when iran in time of khatami kidnapping and Torture some terrorist and get info and hand them over to americans yet they play as a$$hole ? why when iran help them to enter afghanistan and and even help them to silent afghan population in herat yet (something a ally do for ally) yet they play like this they not only didn't allowed our atomic program but also they didn't let us to enter world trade organization which we need it most turkey have water population knowledge industry and food but no energy same for pakistan Arabian saudi don't have food or great industry and water idk much our their knowledge but they have a lot of energy iran have energy food industry population knowledge water and sanction which balance us in ME all little country which have less than 10 million will not count iran policy in time of rafsanjani was to enter alliance with russia and india this was the policy of next 30 year which russia will retake soviet union and balkan country in _Europe _india will increes it's power and economy iran also meant to increes it's power in middle east this is yet the west want us to remain something like modern colony for their goods . iran-russia-india policy today tune into BS cuz none of them except india achieved their goals and as west wanted middle east is on fire same as Africa you know why ?? tell me if there wasn't ME and Africa where they should export their goods ? Brazil ?Argentine ?china ? Russia ? India ? you see we always meant to be costumer country no matter if khamenei or mossadegh was on power think in greater size



Baba noghtei, commai, parageraphe jadidi... ye chizi bezar oon labela in hame harf 

lool mikhastam bekhoonam posteto, saram dard gereft bikhial shodam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

ino to site military.ir didam.









2:17 , 2:27
نماهنگ با ولایت برای روز نیروی هوایی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

@SinaG I just finished the first season. It is going great as expected 

Thanks again mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

TurAr said:


> @SinaG I just finished the first season. It is going great as expected
> 
> Thanks again mate.


You're welcome mate. What do you think of Stringer Bell? I think he is one of the greatest villains in tv history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

SinaG said:


> You're welcome mate. What do you think of Stringer Bell? I think he is one of the greatest villains in tv history.




***Spoiler**


Indeed, he should have been the boss instead of Barksdale in the first place. Judging by how the first season ended, seems it will be the case in the second season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

TurAr said:


> ***Spoiler**
> 
> 
> Indeed, he should have been the boss instead of Barksdale in the first place. Judging by how the first season ended, seems it will be the case in the second season.


Don't worry about the spoilers dude, I doubt apart from me and you anyone reading this thread will watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮معاون اول رئیس جمهور ایران: تعداد یارانه‌بگیران از جمعیت بیشتر است‬


----------



## Azizam

For all members here. I like to know your opinion on this:

The Rise of Persian Salafism - The Washington Institute for Near East Policy


----------



## SinaG

Azizam said:


> For all members here. I like to know your opinion on this:
> 
> The Rise of Persian Salafism - The Washington Institute for Near East Policy


It is an issue in Baluchistan and some other Sunni areas. Doubt it is a issue at all amongst the Shia population, one or two cases here and there put aside. Even then it happens in all countries, you have white Germans and Americans becoming Salafists for example, even Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

SinaG said:


> It is an issue in Baluchistan and some other Sunni areas. Doubt it is a issue at all amongst the Shia population, one or two cases here and there put aside. Even then it happens in all countries, you have white Germans and Americans becoming Salafists for example, even Jews.


Here the fertility rate of Salafits is extremely higher when compared to other communities. You could see 5-6 children in one Salafi oriented family. Is it the same case there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Azizam said:


> Here the fertility rate of Salafits is extremely higher when compared to other communities. You could see 5-6 children in one Salafi oriented family. Is it the same case there?


I don't know, I doubt it. The only time I have heard of Iranian salafists apart from Baluchis is the one or two randoms that pop up on twitter/facebook and even then I am not sure if they really are Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

be name khoda 

man bagashtam, kia mano miss kardan ? kia gerye kardan dar faragh man ? 

hame be amoo haman salam konin bache haye khoob @Islam shall be the winner @SOHEIL @Ostad @Serpentine @mohsen @kollang @iranigirl2 and others 

hala begin bebinam man naboodam ki trolling kard ?  

seriously i was banned for rightfully calling the govt. of pakistan terrorist  without any warning or sth  anyhow its their forum , i totally give them the right to do so , cause if i had a forum and someone came and called my country terrorist even if they were right i would permanently ban them , let alone for 3 weeks . 

dige ham hoseleye dorost kardan profile jadid nadashtam , dars daram dar hade berezil 

===============================

@rmi5 : azize babat , to ke hanooz gir dadi be man ? 5 bar mention kardi mano  vel kon boro sare zendegit akhe 

movafagh bashid

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Parul

@haman10 Howz you? If you don't mind, may I know what you doing in Syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Parul said:


> @haman10 Howz you? If you don't mind, may I know what you doing in Syria?



hi mate  

still keeping your advise in mind , but it doesnt work that way  they got me bad 

i am not in syria , i just love the country so i selected its flag 

how are u doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

What keeps happening to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Hazzy997 

hi brother 

how are u doing my dear ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

haman10 said:


> hi mate
> 
> still keeping your advise in mind , but it doesnt work that way  they got me bad
> 
> i am not in syria , i just love the country so i selected its flag
> 
> how are u doing ?



Even, I didn't stick to my advice & 

I'm doing fine in life! I'm a Happy Person, Nothing to Complain....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> @haman10
> 
> What keeps happening to you?



eh , its a clash with a senior mod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> hi brother
> 
> how are u doing my dear ?



I'm doing great how did your exams go?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm doing great how did your exams go?



الحمد لله
the exams were great 

still got one exam 10 days from now , its called the "basic science exam" and if i pass it , i'll be trolling here for one straight year

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> الحمد لله
> the exams were great
> 
> still got one exam 10 days from now , its called the "basic science exam" and if i pass it , i'll be trolling here for one straight year



Hahaha, so now you've got a free year while applying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> Hahaha, so now you've got a free year while applying.


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> الحمد لله
> the exams were great
> 
> still got one exam 10 days from now , its called the "basic science exam" and if i pass it , *i'll be trolling here for one straight year*


invite me too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> invite me too



sure brah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> be name khoda
> 
> man bagashtam, kia mano miss kardan ? kia gerye kardan dar faragh man ?
> 
> hame be amoo haman salam konin bache haye khoob


salam amoo chetori? goftim dige rafti donbale zan amoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> salam amoo chetori? goftim dige rafti donbale zan amoo.



salam dadash

vala chi begam 

ye sohbataee shode vali poole mehriye nadaram


----------



## haman10

@Abii

mko , to chera ban shodi ? lol


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> 12 yr old kid
> 
> siktir





rmi5 said:


> Did you want to tell it to your mother? I am not your mother, kiddo...


Guys c'mon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Why is Abii banned???

@haman10 welcome back bro, make sure you translate some awesome memes and post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> salam dadash
> 
> vala chi begam
> 
> ye sohbataee shode vali poole mehriye nadaram


شما که وضعتون خوبه، اینترنت 4 مگابیت سوار میشین

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Azizam said:


> Why is Abii banned???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Esfand said:


>


Explain!! damm this forum is spinning my head so much that i feel like i am going to mental asylum


----------



## Esfand

Azizam said:


> Explain!! damm this forum is spinning my head so much that i feel like i am going to mental asylum



It's just a joke, nothing more 

Don't take this forum or its members too seriously... life is too short for that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Esfand said:


> It's just a joke, nothing more
> 
> Don't take this forum or its members too seriously... life is too short for that


I know but my life is too boring these days. That's why I am spending too much time Almost broke up with my girlfriend 2 times. I think I use this forum mostly to release the pressure.


----------



## Esfand

Azizam said:


> I know but my life is too boring these days. That's why I am spending too much time Almost broke up with my girlfriend 2 times. I think I use this forum mostly to release the pressure.



Bored? Start working out, go for a run, etc.. don't waste your time on pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Esfand said:


> Bored? Start working out, go for a run, etc.. don't waste your time on pdf



Hi there, are you really from India? I always find you here in the Iranian sections though. Any particular reasons for that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Esfand said:


> Bored? Start working out, go for a run, etc.. don't waste your time on pdf


Of course I workout. What's missing in my life is just a good holiday, at least that's what it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

‎ماجرای ذوق‏ زدگی روزنامه‏‌نگاران وطنی از اعلام«محدود کردن حق ایران» توسط شرمن / وقتی قرار است امریکاییها برای داخل بزک شوند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> be name khoda
> 
> man bagashtam, kia mano miss kardan ? kia gerye kardan dar faragh man ?
> 
> hame be amoo haman salam konin bache haye khoob @Islam shall be the winner @SOHEIL @Ostad @Serpentine @mohsen @kollang @iranigirl2 and others
> 
> hala begin bebinam man naboodam ki trolling kard ?
> 
> seriously i was banned for rightfully calling the govt. of pakistan terrorist  without any warning or sth  anyhow its their forum , i totally give them the right to do so , cause if i had a forum and someone came and called my country terrorist even if they were right i would permanently ban them , let alone for 3 weeks .
> 
> dige ham hoseleye dorost kardan profile jadid nadashtam , dars daram dar hade berezil



man ke to in moddat ye Ab khosh az galum payiin narft fagat pepsi payin miraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> ‎ماجرای ذوق‏ زدگی روزنامه‏‌نگاران وطنی از اعلام«محدود کردن حق ایران» توسط شرمن / وقتی قرار است امریکاییها برای داخل بزک شوند



اینو واقعا راست میگی .

مثل ترجمه ی سخنرانیه مرسیه که طرف یه چیزی می گفت اینجا یه چیز دیگه ترجمه میشد .

هنوز قضیه ی هسته ای تموم نشده گیر دادن به موشک ها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Azizam said:


> Why is Abii banned???
> 
> @haman10 welcome back bro, make sure you translate some awesome memes and post


Tnx mate , will do so



Ostad said:


> man ke to in moddat ye Ab khosh az galum payiin narft fagat pepsi payin miraft.



Pooldara pepsi mikhoran , ma hanooz to kafe zamzamim 

Khabare fori . Pakistan mahale goroohak terroristi jish al-adlo peyda kard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Tnx mate , will do so
> 
> 
> 
> Pooldara pepsi mikhoran , ma hanooz to kafe zamzamim


na pepsi na zamzam fagat Dough ab ali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> na pepsi na zamzam fagat Dough ab ali


Ay gofti 

Delam mikhad avale sobi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Ay gofti
> 
> Delam mikhad avale sobi



رویترز: عراق از ایران 195 میلیون دلار اسلحه و مهمات می‌خرد/ سفیر ایران: چنین قراردادی منعقد نشده است

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Meale inke pakistan tooneste satbazaye irano nejat bede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Meale inke pakistan tooneste satbazaye irano nejat bede


for real?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> for real?


Motmaen nistam , ama az yeki shenidam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Motmaen nistam , ama az yeki shenidam


cheshmam ab nemikhore age ham nejat dadeh bashan(ke ali mishe) bahashoun moameleh kardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> e name khoda
> man bagashtam, kia mano miss kardan ? kia gerye kardan dar faragh man ?
> hame be amoo haman salam konin bache haye khoob @Islam shall be the winner @SOHEIL @Ostad @Serpentine @mohsen @kollang @iranigirl2 and others


Salam
khubi?
kheyli khosh bargashti !!!!
vaghti didam esme mano avval neveshti tooye cheshmam ashk jam shod  dige ma inim dige dar in sathe etemad be nafs!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> cheshmam ab nemikhore age ham nejat dadeh bashan(ke ali mishe) bahashoun moameleh kardan.


Pa na pa amaliate commandoee boode 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Salam
> khubi?
> kheyli khosh bargashti !!!!
> vaghti didam esme mano avval neveshti tooye cheshmam ashk jam shod  dige ma inim dige dar in sathe etemad be nafs!!!



Ghorboonet dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Pa na pa amaliate commandoee boode
> 
> 
> 
> Ghorboonet dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

جلسۀ توجيهي فرشتگان با ایرانیها ،قبل از ورود به بهشت:

- پرندگان را به قصد كباب شكار نكنيد.
- شاخه ها را نشكنيد.
- ميوه ها را يكروزه نخوريد.
- حوري به اندازه كافي هست همديگر را با سنگ نزنيد.
- موسی عصاش مال خودش است.
- با ایوب بیش از حد شوخی نکنید.
- به زور وارد كشتي نوح نشويد، مخصوص حيوانات است.
- در جوی عسل دستشویی نکنید.
- در بهشت فندک موجود است وارد جهنم نشوید.

- مکانهایی که نوشته شده است " ورود ممنوع" به زور اقدام به ورود ننمایید.
- در این مکان همه یکسانند ، برای انجام امور خود دنبال پارتی نگردید.
- چون بهشتی هستید ، هر چه اراده کنید در اختیارتان قرار می گیرد ، لطفا با
دیدن امکانات دیگران از دادن فحشهای ناموسی زیر لب خودداری کنید.
- ابراهیم قصابی ندارد ، هی برای خریدن گوشت به او مراجعه نکنید.
- خانوما برای گرفتن عکس و امضا از یوسف به سمتش حمله ور نشید.
و

- اینجا آخر دنیاست و همه خودشون حضور دارن، از جمله خود خدا برای نزدیک
شدن بهش و وساطت چیزایی که می خواهید راه به راه هر جا که رسیدید
امامزاده نسازید ...

پیگرد قانونی دارد

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

کشف محل نگهداری مرزبانان ربوده شده ایرانی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

*Ostad Abii *
dar asrae vaght ke hamun hich vaghte in post roo edit mikonam 

*Abii* chera bann shode ?  nakone javabe in araba roo dadi intory shodi age intore manam alan entehari miram banned besham 




rmi5 said:


> Damet garm
> @ghara ghan
> to ham age khaasti, boro dar e in bozmajjeh ha bezaar:
> Fakhri Pasha "The Defender of Madina" | Page 27
> Faghat havaasetoun baasheh ke che tor benevisid ke mod ha infraction ya ban behetoun nadan


kahliy toolanie nesfe rooz bayad beshin bekhunam chi neveshtan lol chashim javabeshun roo ahmadinejadi midam ke ham ab roo berizan oonjashon ke misuze va ham banned nasham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


>


great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

بدون شرح :
کلیپ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Traxtor , AFC championship today 1600 iran local time

Sepahan. 1900 iran local time

Viva iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Traxtor , AFC championship today 1600 iran local time
> 
> Sepahan. 1900 iran local time
> 
> Viva iran


Viva Traxtor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Viva Traxtor


yaşasın tirextur, yaşasın azerbaycan 
yaşasın galatasaray, yaşasın türkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> yaşasın tirextur, yaşasın azerbaycan
> yaşasın galatasaray, yaşasın türkiye


Im not a Football fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Im not a Football fan.


I am not a big fan either 
So, I would edit my quote as:
yaşasın azerbaycan, yaşasın türkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> بدون شرح :
> کلیپ



dige bache nabood be zoor az madrese biyaran ? 

یا شاسین ایران، یا شاسین تبریز سرافراز ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gilamard

Any link??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> yaşasın galatasaray


 @rmi5 @xenon54 yashasin besiktas end of the words ! !

me besiktas + @rmi5 you galatasaray  =  football war lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

1-0 for Tiraxtur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Gilamard said:


> 1-0 for Tiraxtur


Still 2 mins left , but today was a good day for iran and a bad one for saudia

Okey we won them

Taze 10 nafare zadimeshoon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

hala bebinim sepahan che ghalati mikone ......



esteghlal ke sar afraz kard mellate irano . arvah pedaresh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

Edit: Sepahan bakht.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Gilamard said:


> Edit: Sepahan bakht.



MORE EDIT :

mese sag bakhtan .

bi gheyrata

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Tiraxtur lost?


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> yaşasın tirextur, yaşasın azerbaycan
> yaşasın galatasaray, yaşasın türkiye



You speaking Turkce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

xenon54 said:


> Tiraxtur lost?



No, they won the game

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Gilamard said:


> No, they won the game

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Tiraxtur lost?


No it won 1-0.
Sepahan lost in last minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Serpentine said:


> No it won 1-0.
> Sepahan lost in last minutes.



Who are you guys cheering for in ACL (particular Iranian team)? And what about in the domestic Iran league?


----------



## Serpentine

Esfand said:


> Who are you guys cheering for in ACL (particular Iranian team)? And what about in the domestic Iran league?



I support all three of them in ACL, at least for me it's no different.

In domestic league, I used to be an Esteghlal fan, but not anymore for various reasons. I support Foolad Khuzestan in this season.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> I am not a big fan either
> So, I would edit my quote as:
> ya*ş*asın azerbaycan, ya*ş*asın t*ü*rkiye



Mate, how do you write Turkish letters ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

%100 ina be davara reshve midan on az bazie esteglal inam az ekhraje Ali Karimi. vli zadim ba chaman yekishoun kardim. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Tiraxtur lost?


Nope, we won. isfahani team lost 



Sinan said:


> Mate, how do you write Turkish letters ?


I use mac, and it has a keyboard viewer option which makes typing in turkish much easier 








INDIC said:


> You speaking Turkce.



I am azerbaijani, and azerbaijanis language is Azeri Turkish which is 90% the same as Turkish language in Turkey. BTW, I am not fully familiar with the language, but I know some Turkish language

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Nope, we won. isfahani team lost



Are you really happy that Sepahan lost?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Nope, we won. isfahani team lost
> 
> 
> I use mac, and it has a keyboard viewer option which makes typing in turkish much easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am azerbaijani, and azerbaijanis language is Azeri Turkish which is 90% the same as Turkish language in Turkey. BTW, I am not fully familiar with the language, but I know some Turkish language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Are you really happy that Sepahan lost?


Honestly, I don't care, but, I hate Sepahan, since they are bunch of corrupt a$$holes who always won with bribery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> I am azerbaijani, and azerbaijanis language is Azeri Turkish which is 90% the same as Turkish language in Turkey. BTW, I am not fully familiar with the language, but I know some Turkish language



I have seen many Turkish name ending with -oglu, although Azeri surnames looks Russians, no idea about Iranian Azeris.


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Honestly, I don't care, but, I hate Sepahan, since they are bunch of corrupt a$$holes who always won with bribery.


 harfe hesab javab nadare


----------



## atatwolf

ghara ghan said:


> @atatwolf is my good dude why he is banned  and how @atatwolf is banned and @*Surenas* not


It is the racist iranian moderators. I'm going to file a complaint to web master you should too. I didn't brake any rules and he banned me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> I have seen many Turkish name ending with -oglu, although Azeri surnames looks Russians, no idea about Iranian Azeris.



They are many turkish name endings like oglu, lu, li, ... . Northern Azerbaijan(Azerbaijan republic) was part of Russia, so they used their surnames ( like -ov) before, but after independency, they are gradually changing their surnames to turkish style ones. In Southern Azerbaijan(in Iran), we almost don't have any Russian style name, and many use turkish style surnames

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> harfe hesab javab nadare



Are you a Turkmen, what language you speak in Turkmenistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Honestly, I don't care, but, I hate Sepahan, since they are bunch of corrupt a$$holes who always won with bribery.



I do agree that corruption exists in Iran's football body, like many other countries in the world, it's a plague. One of the reasons that I started supporting Foolad from this season is that they are clean, at least for now and that they are Khuzestani, which makes them even better, that's what I should have done from the first.  They rank first in premiere league now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

atatwolf said:


> It is the racist iranian moderators. I'm going to file a complaint to web master you should too. I didn't brake any rules and he banned me.


i have done that i guess they banned surenas for that btw im very happy about your return


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> It is the racist iranian moderators. I'm going to file a complaint to web master you should too. I didn't brake any rules and he banned me.



tard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> Are you a Turkmen, what language you speak in Turkmenistan.


yes i am . well im iranian turkmen and i speak my own turkmen Dialect . in turkmenistan we have several turkmen Dialect but teke turkmen is official Dialect there  turkmen is not much different from turkish 85% are same i can understand turkish but we have our own accent same for azerbijani but we have much more common words with azerbijani than turkish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> yes i am . well im iranian turkmen and i speak my own turkmen Dialect . in turkmenistan we have several turkmen Dialect but teke turkmen is official Dialect there





torokhoda ye soal daram jedi javab bede , tooye torkamanestan , mardom nazareshoon raje be iran chiye ?

doost daran bargardan be iran, ya razian be rezaye khoda ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> torokhoda ye soal daram jedi javab bede , tooye torkamanestan , mardom nazareshoon raje be iran chiye ?
> 
> doost daran bargardan be iran, ya razian be rezaye khoda ?


 nazar mardom dar morde iran kheli mosbat haste vali na oonaghad ke bekhan bargardan be iran  iran kheli be turkmenistani ha komak karde oonja hame rafsanjani va khatami roo mishnasan kheli ham dueshun daran nemidunam cheghad az akhbare oonja motale hastin vali iran zamane esteghlal turkmenstan kheli komak kard turkmanestan az halate ostani be halate keshvari dar biyad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

va baz ham be man sabade kala naresid  in dovvomin bare ke to saf va misam nobatam ke mishe kart roo ke mikeshe mige kartet varede sistem nashode  va felan ham malum nist ke key be ma in 2 ta morgh 1 kise bereng 2 ta roghan 2 ta panir va ye shune tokhme morgh roo midan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

ghara ghan said:


> va baz ham be man sabade kala naresid  in dovvomin bare ke to saf va misam nobatam ke mishe kart roo ke mikeshe mige kartet varede sistem nashode  va felan ham malum nist ke key be ma in 2 ta morgh 1 kise bereng 2 ta roghan 2 ta panir va ye shune tokhme morgh roo midan


مگه شما سرپرست خانواده ای؟
در هر صورت باید قبلش میرفتی تو سایت
http://www.yaranehkala.ir/
اگر بهتون تعلق گرفته باشه بهت میگه که از کدوم کارت عابربانکت میتونی استفاده کنی
در ضمن اگر تو ایرانی پس چرا پرچم ترکیه رو برای محل اقامت گذاشتی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ghara ghan said:


> va baz ham be man sabade kala naresid in dovvomin bare ke to saf va misam nobatam ke mishe kart roo ke mikeshe mige kartet varede sistem nashode va felan ham malum nist ke key be ma in 2 ta morgh 1 kise bereng 2 ta roghan 2 ta panir va ye shune tokhme morgh roo midan


Try harder, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

mohsen said:


> مگه شما سرپرست خانواده ای؟
> در هر صورت باید قبلش میرفتی تو سایت
> http://www.yaranehkala.ir/
> اگر بهتون تعلق گرفته باشه بهت میگه که از کدوم کارت عابربانکت میتونی استفاده کنی
> در ضمن اگر تو ایرانی پس چرا پرچم ترکیه رو برای محل اقامت گذاشتی؟


1 sale pish mishe goft komake sarparast jadid shodam . sms ham dadam goft behemun midan vali bayad shomare kart roo bedim be samane raftam dadam goft 4 rooz dige boro begir raftam begiram didam nemide goft boro bank . bank ke raftam oonja goft ke 4 rooze sistem ghate felan ham malun nist key vasl mishe . flage roo darkhast dadam ama mesle ike nemishe avazesh kard



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Try harder, dude.


i know bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ghara ghan said:


> 1 sale pish mishe goft komake sarparast jadid shodam . sms ham dadam goft behemun midan vali bayad shomare kart roo bedim be samane raftam dadam goft 4 rooz dige boro begir raftam begiram didam nemide goft boro bank . bank ke raftam oonja goft ke 4 rooze sistem ghate felan ham malun nist key vasl mishe . darkhast dadam ama mesle ike nemishe avazesh kard
> 
> i know bro



Do you live in Golestan province or Northern Khorasan?


----------



## Nomad16

Serpentine said:


> Do you live in Golestan province or Northern Khorasan?


lets not talk about locations


----------



## Serpentine

ghara ghan said:


> lets not talk about locations



So it's finally revealed that I'm an intelligence officer secretly operating on this website? Damn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

bhai @haman10 i saw u in pinks , , , again 

how are u ? what happened to that launch ?? no news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> lets not talk about locations



chera ?

man kermanshah hastam 



chak de INDIA said:


> bhai @haman10 i saw u in pinks , , , again
> 
> how are u ? what happened to that launch ?? no news



hi bro 

that launch was canceled as i predicted 

how are u doing mate ? is everything alright ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

haman10 said:


> hi bro
> 
> that launch was canceled as i predicted
> 
> how are u doing mate ? is everything alright ?



I was banned for a week, came back last night 

rest everything is fine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

*Serpentine* 
*haman10*
sry i didn't mean that im from golestan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

chak de INDIA said:


> rest everything is fine



thank god .

the mods here are lovely .

except our iranian mod , who is not 



ghara ghan said:


> golestan



kate kababi bokhor halesho bebar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

haman10 said:


> thank god .
> 
> the mods here are lovely .
> 
> except our iranian mod , who is not



Yup , they are extra nice to us Indians . . . 

Half of our big guns are turned pink in last one week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

so guys can u all type in persian?



chak de INDIA said:


> Yup , they are extra nice to us Indians . . .
> 
> Half of our big guns are turned pink in last one week


my last infraction was in may

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ayush said:


> so guys can u all type in persian?
> 
> 
> my last infraction was in may



you are pro now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> thank god .
> 
> the mods here are lovely .
> 
> except our iranian mod , who is not
> 
> 
> 
> kate kababi bokhor halesho bebar


 vaghti morghe sabad roo gereftam hatman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

chak de INDIA said:


> you are pro now


and i personally think being a senior/elite member does make a bit of a difference.
mods usually go a bit easy on us.
even i used to get one infraction every 20 days initially.
but ya,i dont troll much now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Ayush said:


> and i personally think being a senior/elite member does make a bit of a difference.
> mods usually go a bit easy on us.
> even i used to get one infraction every 20 days initially.
> but ya,i dont troll much now



Yes, your title matters a lot, i wasn't even given a warning . . direct ban . . .

they should atleast give reasons behind the ban

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> except our iranian mod , who is not






ghara ghan said:


> sry i didn't mean that im from golestan



Ok now that I found you, you are on my assassination list now, I'm coming to get ya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Serpentine said:


> Ok now that I found you, you are on my assassination list now, I'm coming to get ya.


 lol


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


>






I thought I'm good at sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> the mods here are lovely .
> except our iranian mod , who is not


@Serpentine is the best mod around here, if you dont agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

xenon54 said:


> @Serpentine is the best mod around here, if you dont agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> @Serpentine is the best mod around here, if you dont agree.





T-123456 said:


>



yes agreed .

he is the best 

i like jungibaaz and the ex turkish mod too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> ex turkish mod too


We will probably get a new one soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> We will probably get a new one soon.



what happened to him ?

a clash with another mod or sth ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> what happened to him ?
> 
> a clash with another mod or sth ?


Nah, long story, but his happy now and i think he doesnt want to be the new mod, we are thinking about to make @Sinan to our new mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Nah, long story but his happy now and i think he doesnt want to be the new mod, we are thinking about to make @Sinan to our new mod.



haha , if he becomes a mod , then i have 2 friends in the moderation team :::

i can troll both in iranian and turkish sections 

 you know how i feel abt saudi arabia  @Sinan , if u give me an infraction i'll hunt u down  turkey is very near just to let u now

@xenon54 

i never congratulated u on becoming a senior member

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> i never congratulated u on becoming a senior member


Thx but its actually nothing special.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Thx but its actually nothing special.



 yeah , but i wanted to be polite abt it

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Thx but its actually nothing special.





That's my Xenon. 

Actually, yesterday i noticed that you became a senior member so i remembered haman and rmi5 congratulated each other when they became senior members. So i thought " Maybe, i should congratulate, xenon too......" than, i said "Naaah, he won't mind anyway".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 000010

Delam baratun ye zare shode makhsusan haman jan va islam... va... inja ye jurayi vaght talaf kardanie 
GL everybody

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 000010

@Islam shall be the winner ye pm be man bede.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

000010 said:


> @Islam shall be the winner ye pm be man bede.


Hi dude,
How are you?
I am afraid PM technology is gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@haman10 @ResurgentIran 

Hi guys, I needed a favour from you. I needed to know the Vehicle Emission Norms followed in Iran for CNG vehicles, but haven't been able to glean it from the net. Some literature that I did find was in Perso-Arabic, which I cannot read or comprehend unfortunately. Also, which is the Agency in Iran responsible for framing the rules? Any help in this regard would be much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Indischer said:


> @haman10 @ResurgentIran
> 
> Hi guys, I needed a favour from you. I needed to know the Vehicle Emission Norms followed in Iran for CNG vehicles, but haven't been able to glean it from the net. Some literature that I did find was in Perso-Arabic, which I cannot read or comprehend unfortunately. Also, which is the Agency in Iran responsible for framing the rules? Any help in this regard would be much appreciated.


Right now I'm using Android maybe I can help u in a couple of hours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Indischer said:


> @haman10 @ResurgentIran
> 
> Hi guys, I needed a favour from you. I needed to know the Vehicle Emission Norms followed in Iran for CNG vehicles, but haven't been able to glean it from the net. Some literature that I did find was in Perso-Arabic, which I cannot read or comprehend unfortunately. Also, which is the Agency in Iran responsible for framing the rules? Any help in this regard would be much appreciated.


CNG or Gasoline doesn't matter, right now it's Euro IV, one year later it will be synched with up to date European standard (whatever they have).

one of our car producers

this organization is responsible:
سازمان حفاظت محیط زیست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

mohsen said:


> CNG or Gasoline doesn't matter, right now it's Euro IV, one year later it will be synched with up to date European standard (whatever they have).
> 
> one of our car producers
> 
> this organization is responsible:
> سازمان حفاظت محیط زیست



Can you provide any english literature in this regard? The website you provided does not seem to have a english version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Indischer said:


> @haman10 @ResurgentIran
> 
> Hi guys, I needed a favour from you. I needed to know the Vehicle Emission Norms followed in Iran for CNG vehicles, but haven't been able to glean it from the net. Some literature that I did find was in Perso-Arabic, which I cannot read or comprehend unfortunately. Also, which is the Agency in Iran responsible for framing the rules? Any help in this regard would be much appreciated.


kaun si german gaadi import kar rahe ho iran mein?


----------



## Indischer

Ayush said:


> kaun si german gaadi import kar rahe ho iran mein?



Import nahi bhaya, export. pehle pata to kar lein, unhe kya chahiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Indischer said:


> Import nahi bhaya, export. pehle pata to kar lein, unhe kya chahiye.


oh,my bad


----------



## 000010

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hi dude,
> How are you?
> I am afraid PM technology is gone.



Behet e mail midam.
@haman10 dash haman chi shode dg yahoo nisti

---------------------------------------
I dont know here is chat room or Iranian chill thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

000010 said:


> Behet e mail midam.
> @haman10 dash haman chi shode dg yahoo nisti
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> I dont know here is chat room or Iranian chill thread



salam azizam 

vala hoseleye yahoo ru nadaram dige nemiram 

halet khoobe dadashi ? che khabara ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 000010

Bi maram pasho bia yahoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

آمریکا ممانعت از حق تحصیل به زبان مادری و فشار بر فعالان ملل غیر فارس در ایران را محکوم کرد-GunazTV / اخبار
آمریکا ممانعت از حق تحصیل به زبان مادری و فشار بر فعالان ملل غیر فارس در ایران را محکوم کرد
Şənbə, 28.02.2014 02:07
*گوناز تی وی: در جدیدترین گزارش سالانه حقوق بشری که از سوی وزارت خارجه آمریکا ارائه شده، ایران بار دیگر نسبت به نقض گسترده حقوق بشر متهم شده است. در بخش هایی از این گزارش به فشارهای مضاعف بر فعالین ملل غیر فارس و ممانعت از حق تحصیل به زبان مادری در ایران نیز اشاره شده است. این گزارش در حالی منتشر شده که همزمان با روز جهانی زبان مادری نزدیک به دویست تن از فعالین مدنی آذربایجان جنوبی بازداشت و تحت شکنجه نیروهای امنیتی-انتظامی رژیم اسلامی قرار گرفته اند.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی،وزارت امور خارجه آمریکا گزارش سالانه خود را از شرایط آزادی مطبوعات و آزادی بیان در 128 کشور جهان که طی سال اخیر از این حیث بررسی شده اند، با مقدمه ای از جان کری، وزیر امور خارجه این کشور، از سوی دفتر دموکراسی، حقوق بشر و کار این وزارتخانه منتشر کرده است.*

*این گزارش که به دستور کنگره آمریکا همه ساله تهیه می‌شود، وضع حقوق‌بشر در همه کشورهای جهان را بررسی می‌کند.*

*در گزارش امسال وزارت امور خارجه آمریکا، موارد نقض حقوق‌بشر به وسیله‌ نیروهای نظامی در کشور‌های بحران‌زده مانند سوریه، اوکراین، ترکیه، ویتنام و مصر برای سرکوب مخالفان اشاره شده است.*

*ایران از جمله کشورهایی است که گزارش سالانه حقوق بشر وزارت امور خارجه آمریکا به طور مفصل به شرح موارد مختلف 'نقض حقوق‌بشر' در آن پرداخته است.*

*در بخش مبسوطی از این گزارش که به ایران اختصاص یافته، تاریخچه ای از شیوه شکل گیری نظام تئوکراتیک در ایران، سبک و سیاق اداره کشور، مقوله ولایت فقیه، و مقدمه ای در شرح قانون اساسی ایران آمده است و در پی آن، به نمونه هایی از موارد تبعیض و نقض موازین حقوق بشر، آزادی اقلیت های دینی و قومی (ملل غیر فارس)، همجنسگرایان، آزادی فعالیت سیاسی، مطبوعات، تجمع و بیان، طی سال 2013 اشاره شده است.*

*به نوشته این گزارش، یکی از بارزترین موارد نقض حقوق بشر در ایران دخالت دولت در روند برگزاری انتخابات است.*

*همچنین وزارت خارجه آمریکا با اشاره به مدارک سازمان غیردولتی مرکز اسناد حقوق بشر ایران، می‌گوید در سال گذشته میلادی 642 نفر در این کشور اعدام شده‌اند که بسیاری از محاکمه‌ها اصول اولیه را رعایت نکرده‌اند.محاربه با خدا یا «فساد فی‌الارض» به عنوان مواردی از صدور حکم اعدام مورد توجه این گزارش قرار گرفته است.

نقض حقوق اقلیت‌های مذهبی و ملل غیرفارس از دیگر موارد فهرست شده نقض حقوق بشر در ایران است.

وزارت خارجه آمریکا در گزارش سالیانه خود از «ناپدید شدن» برخی شهروندان به دلایل سیاسی -برای نمونه برخی فعالان آذربایجانی در ایران سخن گفته و در عین حال در کنار «شکنجه» و «دیگر موارد غیرانسانی» به شرایط زندان‌ها و بازداشتگاه‌ها نیز پرداخته است.

بخش هایی دیگر از موارد نقض موازین حقوق بشر در ایران که در این گزارش آمده، بدین شرح می باشد:

ارتشاء در دولت، عدم شفافیت فعالیت های دولت، تورم و شرایط ناهنجار عرصه اقتصاد کشور، اعمال شکنجه و تجاوز هنگام حبس، قاچاق انسان، سوء استفاده اجتماعی از شماری از شهروندان، پایمال شدن حقوق زنان در چارچوب ازدواج و در دوران زندگی زناشویی، میزان دیه جان زنان در قیاس با مردان، نبود حقوق کافی و مناسب برای کودکان، به ویژه دختران خردسال، نوجوان و جوان، یهودی ستیزی و ضدیت علنی با اسرائیل، نبود امکانات برای معلولان جسمی و ذهنی، ضدیت با تعلیم زبان اقلیت های قومی، روند دادرسی نامنصفانه اقلیت های قومی، دینی و جنسی، اعمال تبعیض در حقوق کارگران از جمله حق تجمع و اعتصاب، فقدان برخورد جدی با کارفرمایان کودکان کار و کودکان خیابانی، عدم برخورداری اغلب کارگران سرپرست خانوار از درآمد کافی برای گذران معیشت.

موارد دیگری که در گزارش تازه حقوق بشر وزارت خارجه آمریکا در مورد ایران به آنها اشاره شده عبارتند از:

 بررسی ها و گزارش های خبرنگاران بدون مرز از شرایط روزنامه نگاران تحت بازداشت، محدودیت ها و سانسوری که در عرصه های گوناگون فرهنگی تحت عنوان ها و برچسب های گوناگون از سوی وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی اجرا می شود، و عدم اجرای موازین اصلی آزادی مذهب در ایران، عدم اعمال حقوق انسانی آوارگان و پناهجویان، نبود آزادی خروج از کشور برای شماری از شهروندان که مظنون یا متهم به شمار می روند، شرایط نامطلوب بهداشت و سلامت بسیاری از زندانیان سیاسی که شمار زیادی از آنها روزنامه نگار یا نویسنده هستند، عدم اعمال قوانین سختگیرانه علیه تضییع حقوق زنان و خشونت خانگی، شرایط نامطلوب کار قانونی برای پناهندگان افغان و عدم اعطای مدارک کافی و کارت شناسایی قانونی از سوی دولت به بسیاری از این پناهندگان، ناتوانی شهروندان برای مخالفت با عملکرد دولت یا تلاش برای تغییر آن و حتی مشارکت مطلوب و مشروع سیاسی، عدم برگزاری انتخابات عادلانه و آزاد، عدم حضور و مشارکت فعال زنان در عرصه های سیاسی، شیوه فعالیت و محدودیت فعالیت احزاب سیاسی، میزان و حدود اختیارات و اعمال نظر رهبر جمهوری اسلامی، شیوه عملکرد و نظارت شورای نگهبان و مجمع تشخیص مصلحت بر امور کشور.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

000010 said:


> Bi maram pasho bia yahoo



chashm alan miam


----------



## rmi5

Just a simple comparison:
compare: 


مناقشه قره باغ: ارمنستان همچنان به نقض آتش بس ادامه می دهد-GunazTV / اخبار
مناقشه قره باغ: ارمنستان همچنان به نقض آتش بس ادامه می دهد
Bazar, 01.03.2014 01:28
*گوناز تی وی: دولت اشغالگر ارمنستان که همواره از پشتیبانی و حمایت روسیه و ایران در زمینه های مختلف از جمله کمک های مالی و نظامی برخوردار بوده، همچنان به نقض آتش بس در خط مقدم ادامه می دهد. طی دو شب گذشته اشغالگران ارمنی بارها مواضع نیروهای آذربایجان را به گلوله بسته اند. ارتش آذربایجان نیز به اقدام متقابل پرداخته است.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، وزارت دفاع جمهوری آذربایجان طی بیانیه ای که در رسانه های امروز این کشور منتشر شده از نقض گسترده آتش بس در مناطق مختلفی از خط مقدم جبهه توسط نیروهای اشغالگر ارمنستان خبر داد. بر اساس این بیانیه، نیروهای ارمنی طی 48 ساعت گذشته اقدام به نقض گسترده آتش بس در بخش های مختلفی از منطقه فضولی شامل : قاراخانبیلی، هورادیز، آشاغی سید احمدلی، ونیز بخش هایی از منطقه آغدام شامل: یوسیف جانلی، شورآباد، و روستای گؤی آرخ از توابع منطقه تارتار و همچنین ارتفاعات منطقه گوران بوی نموده اند. این اقدام با پاسخ سنگین نیروهای آذربایجانی همراه شده است. تاکنون گزارشی از تلفات احتمالی برای طرفین مخابره نشده است.*

*روز چهارشنبه هفته گذشته نیز در پی نقض آتش بس از سوی نیروهای ارمنی در منطقه قره باغ- یکی از سربازان وطنمان به نام "کرم نوح بالایف " شهید شد.*

*در مناقشه ای که در سال 1994 بین جمهوری آذربایجان و ارمنستان به وقوع پیوست - حدود 20 درصد از خاک جمهوری آذربایجان در منطقه قره باغ کوهستانی به تصرف ارمنستان درآمد. این امر در اثر حمایت های مستقیم نطامی و مالی روسیه از ارمنستان روی داد.*

*گفتنی است بسیاری از کشورهای جهان ارمنستان را در مناقشه قره باغ محکوم نمود و بسیاری از کشورهای اسلامی نیز روابط خود را با این کشور به حالت تعلیق در آورده اند.*

*حتی روز چهارشنبه 1 آبان ماه سال جاری نیز، پارلمان اروپا لایحه قطع نامه ای که به موجب آن جمهوری ارمنستان ملزم می شود تا نیرو های نظامی خود را از اراضی اشغالی جمهوری آذربایجان خارج کند تصویب کرد.در این بیانیه آمده است: "مناقشه قره باغ بین جمهوری آذربایجان و ارمنستان بایستی بر اساس چهار قطع نامه مصوب 1993 در شورای امنیت سازمان ملل متحد و با همکاری رئیس گروه مینسک سازمان امنیت و همکاری اروپا به شکلی عادلانه و با خروج نیروهای اشغالگر از خاک جمهوری آذربایجان حل و فصل شود."*

*این اولین باری بود که پالمان اروپا با تصویب قطع نامه ای جمهوری ارمنستان را ملزم به خروج هر چه سریع تر تمامی نیرو های نظامی اش از اراضی اشغالی جمهوری آذربایجان می کرد و بر این اساس از این کشور می خواست بر اساس قطع نامه شورای امنیت سازمان ملل به مرز های پیشین خود بازگردد.*

*سازمان ملل نیز تاکنون در چهار قطعنامهاشغالگری ارمنستان بر قره‌باغ را محکوم و خواستار رفع اشغال از اراضی آذربایجان شده است.*

*قطعنامه 822 شورای امنیتسازمان ملل متحدکه در تاریخ30آوریل1993تصویب شد، سندی بین‌المللی دربارهٔ ارمنستان-جمهوری آذربایجان است. این قطعنامه طی نشست 32‌ام با 15 رای موافق، 0 مخالف و 0 ممتنع تصویب شد*

*قطعنامه 853 شورای امنیتسازمان ملل متحدکه در تاریخ29جولای1993تصویب شد، سندی بین‌المللی دربارهٔ ارمنستان-جمهوری آذربایجان است. این قطعنامه طی نشست 3259‌ام با 15 رای موافق، 0 مخالف و 0 ممتنع تصویب شد.*

*قطعنامه 874 شورای امنیتسازمان ملل متحدکه در تاریخ14اکتبر1993تصویب شد، سندی بین‌المللی دربارهٔ ارمنستان-جمهوری آذربایجان است. این قطعنامه طی نشست 3292‌ام با 15 رای موافق، 0 مخالف و 0 ممتنع تصویب شد.*

*قطعنامه 884 شورای امنیتسازمان ملل متحدکه در تاریخ12نوامبر1993تصویب شد، سندی بین‌المللی دربارهٔ ارمنستان-جمهوری آذربایجان است. این قطعنامه طی نشست 3313‌ام با 15 رای موافق، 0 مخالف و 0 ممتنع تصویب شد.*

*ارمنستان با حمایت های روسیه و ایران تاکنون به تمامی این قطعنامه ها بی توجه بوده و با حمایت این کشورها به تقویت سیستم نظامی خود پرداخته است.*






with:






مراسم یادبود فاجعه خوجالی آذربایجان در اسرائیل برگزار شد + گزارش تصویری-GunazTV / اخبار
*گوناز تی وی: در حالی که کشورهایی چون ایران که ادعای حمایت از مسلمانان را نیز دارند، همواره پشتیبان اشغالگران ارمنی بوده اند و نه تنها فاجعه قتل عام مسلمانان آذربایجانی توسط ارامنه را به رسمیت نشناخته، بلکه حمایت های بسیاری نیز در اشغال قره باغ آذربایجان و قتل و عام مردم بی دفاع آذربایجان از ارامنه نیز داشته است، کشور اسرائیل با حمایت از مسلمانان آذربایجانی، یادبودی برای سالگرد فاجعه قتل و عام خوجالی آذربایجان برگزار کرده است .*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی به نقل از ترند،24 فوریه در "مرکز جهانی شمون پرز" واقع در تلاویو اسرائیل، مراسم یادبودی در بیست و دومین فاجعه خوجالی و قتل و عام مسلمانان آذربایجانی برگزار شد .*

*این مراسم با حمایت و پشتیبانی سازمان همکاری بین المللی اسرائیل-آذربایجان برگزار شده است .*

*در این مراسم همچنین نمایشگاه عکسی نیز از این قتل عام وحشیانه و کشته شدگان شهر خوجالی به نمایش عموم در آمد.*

*همچنین در این مراسم اسناد و تصاویر قتل عام خوجالی به صورت دیسک و کتابچه در میان جمعیت حاضر پخش شد.*

*لازم به ذکر است که فاجعه ی خوجالی یکی از تلخ ترین حوادث طی اشغال قره باغ است که در آن مردم منطقه به طور کامل نسل کشی شدند و بیش از 700 نفر اعم از زن و کودک و مرد به فجیع ترین شکل ممکن به دست نیروهای ارمنی و با حمایت های ایران و روسیه به قتل رسیدند. *

*گفتنی است رژیم جمهوری اسلامی ایران بزرگترین حامی ارامنه اشغالگر در منطقه به شمار می رود که حمایت های همه جانبه از این کشور و کمک های بلاعوض فراوانی را به ارمنستان می کند که همین مسئله یکی از دلایلی می باشد که ارامنه تاکنون به اشغال 20 درصد از خاک های آذربایجان، بر خلاف محکومیت های بین المللی خاتمه نداده اند .*

*




*






*

















*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮اخبار ضد و نقیض درباره سرنوشت مرزبانان ایرانی‬




خبرهای ضد و نقیضی در باره سرنوشت مرزبانان گروگان گرفته‌شده ایرانی منتشر شده است. از جمله مسعود جزایری، معاون فرهنگی ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح اعلام کرده است که این سربازان آزاد شده‌اند.

این در حالی است که علی اصغر میرشکاری، معاون استاندار سیستان و بلوچستان، در مصاحبه با خبرگزاری ایرنا این خبر را تکذیب کرده و گفته است افرادی که در اختیار نیروهای پاکستانی هستند "قاچاقچی" بوده‌اند.
در تازه‌ترین اظهار نظر علیرضا حقیقیان، سفیر ایران در اسلام‌آباد هم گفته است که تاکنون هیچ مقام رسمی پاکستانی خبر آزادی مرزبانان را تایید نکرده است.

پیش از این محمدسعید اربابی، نماینده ایرانشهر در مجلس، به خبرگزاری ایسنا گفت که سربازان ایرانی آزاد شده‌اند. در عین حال حساب توییتری منتسب به جیش العدل نوشته است که در عملیات انجام شده کسی آزاد نشده است.

صبح امروز نیروهای پلیس مرزبانی کویته، در غرب پاکستان و همسایگی ایران، عملیاتی برای آزادی مرزبانان ایرانی انجام دادند و در پی آن اخبار ضد و نقیضی درباره نتیجه عملیات و سرنوشت پنج مرزبان ایرانی گروگان گرفته‌شده منتشر شد.

بنا به گزارش‌ها در این عملیات نیروهای پاکستانی ١١ تبعه غیرپاکستانی، از جمله ٨ ایرانی را گرفتند. برخی رسانه‌های محلی گزارش کردند که این افراد بازداشت شده‌اند اما خبرگزاری فرانسه نوشت که آنان آزاد شده‌اند.

سه نفر دیگر اهل تانزانیا و یمن بوده‌اند.

گروه جیش‌العدل بیش از سه هفته پیش اعلام کرد که پنج مرزبان ایرانی را ربوده است.

جیش‌العدل برای آزادی سربازان گروگان گرفته شده از ایران خواسته بود که ۵۰ عضو زندانی این گروه، ٢٠٠ نفر از شهروندان سنی مذهب زندانی در ایران و همچنین ۵۰ نفر از زنان سنی را که به گفته جیش العدل در سوریه در بازداشت سپاه پاسداران هستند، آزاد کند.

مقام‌های ایرانی تاکید کرده‌اند که این گروه را "تروریستی" می‌دانند، با آن مذاکره نمی‌کنند و تنها حاضرند با دولت پاکستان در این زمینه گفتگو و همکاری کنند.

گروگان‌گیری سربازان ایرانی کلیکواکنش گسترده‌ای در افکار عمومی ایران برانگیخت و بسیاری از ایرانیان با محکوم کردن جیش‌العدل و ابراز همدردی با گروگان‌ها، خواهان آزادی سربازان شده بودند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

آخرین اخبار از بازداشت شدگان روز جهانی زبان مادری-GunazTV / اخبار

آخرین اخبار از بازداشت شدگان روز جهانی زبان مادری
Cümə, 27.02.2014 00:37
*گوناز تی وی: فشارها بر فعالین مدنی آذربایجان پس از بازداشت های گسترده همزمان با برگزاری مراسم بزرگداشت روز جهانی زبان مادری طی روزهای اخیر تداوم داشته است. آخرین خبرها حاکی از آزادی اسرافیل سلطانیان از زندان اوین و انتقال سجاد افروزیان از اداره اطلاعات ملکان به شهر مراغه است.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، دیروز چهارسنبه 7 اسفند ماه، اسرافیل سلطانیان که به همراه تعداد دیگری از فعالین مدنی در مراسم بزرگداشت روز جهانی زبان مادری در نسیم شهر تهران بازداشت بود، آزاد شده است. اکبر آزاد، علیرضا فرشی و منصور فتحی از دیگر بازداشت شدگان نسیم شهر که روز سه شنبه 6اسفند و پس از ضرب و شتم به بند امنیتی 209 زندان اوین منتقل شده اند، همچنان در بازداشت به سر می برند.*

*در ارتباط با بازداشت شدگان نسیم شهر تهران ذکر این نکته ضروری است که اسرافیل سلطانیان که از ناحیه دوپا معلول بوده و از ویلچر استفاده می کند، عزیز فرشی، منصور فتحی و مجتبی موسوی بیش از سایرین مورد ضرب و شتم قرار گرفته و حال برخی از ایشان من جمله مجتبی موسوی نامناسب گزارش شده است. در ادرار این فعال مدنی بر اثر شدت ضربات طی روزهای اخیر خون مشاهده شده و به علت تنگی نفس نیز با مشکل بیشتری مواجه شده است.*

*از سوی دیگر، اخبار دریافتی حاکی است سجاد افروزیان از فعالین مدنی ساکن ملیک کندی (ملکان) نیز سه شنبه 6 اسفند ماه به زندان مراغه منتقل شده است. وی همچنان به اعتصاب غذای خود نیز ادامه می دهد.*

*این فعال مدنی که روز پنج شنبه اول اسفند ماه همراه با کریم فیاضی در شهر ملکان دستگیر شده، روز شنبه سوم اسفند ماه پس از 2 روز بازداشت در بازداشتگاه نیروی انتظامی به زندان مراغه و سپس به بازداشتگاه انفرادی اداره اطلاعات ملکان منتقل شده بود. *

*ماموران اطلاعاتی خانواده سجاد افروزان را تهدید کرده اند در صورتی که وی اعتصاب غذای خود را نشکند عواقب بدی برای وی بدنبال خواهد داشت. اما این فعال مدنی در تماس تلفنی کوتاهی که با خانواده خود داشته از عزم راسخ خود برای ادامه اعتصاب غذا خبر داده است.*

*همچنین روز چهار شنبه 7 اسفند هفت تن از فعالین مدنی آذربایجان جنوبی که در آستانه روز جهانی زبان مادری در شهر اهر همراه با ده ها تن دیگر به خاطر بزرگداشت"روز جهانی مادری"دستگیر شده بودند، به زندان اهر منتقل شده اند. این هفت فعال عبارتند از: عباس لیسانی، ابراهیم رشیدی ، ابرهیم نوری، بهزاد عبدی، عباس نظری، صالح مولا عباسی و اکبر ابولزاده . این در حالی است که این فعالین همچنان به اعتصاب غذای خود ادامه می دهند.*

*پیشتر نیز فردین مراد پور، اصغری، اکبری، رحیم غلامی، سجاد جولانی، میثم جولانی، جعفر رستمی، بیت الله برزگر، سعید محمدی، اصغرنادری، روزبه سعادتی، وحید فائز پور، میثم آزادی و علی فیضی از بازداشت شدگان مراسم بزرگداشت روز جهانی زبان مادری به زندان اهر منتقل شده اند. یکی از سربازان وظیفه در زندان اهر به نام "دانش" ماموریت ویژه ای برای آزار و اذیت فعالین مدنی بر عهده گرفته و با همراهی برخی دیگر از نیروهای امنیتی مستقر در زندان اهر به بهانه های مختلف فعالین مذکور را مورد آزار و اذیت قرار می دهد.*

*اخبار تکمیلی متعاقبا اعلام خواهد شد.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad 
What's up dude?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan 

ییواها گستره ای از تمدن تورکان اوغوز
Çərsənbə Axşamı, 17.02.2014 10:27
*در مورد ییوا(ایوا) قبیله یی از قبایل اوغوز
ترجمه: محبوب امراهی (نویسنده : فاروک سومر)







از میان تشکل های قومی مختلفی که جامعه ی تورک ها را تشکیل می دهند، به لحاظ نفوس، سطح اجتماعی و نقشی که در تاریخ ایفا نموده اند "قوم اوغوز" و یا با نام دیگر "قوم تورکمن" در صدر آنها قرار دارد و همانطوری که می دانید از 24 قبیله بمیان آمده است. در مورد حیات این 24 قبیله تا قبل از قرن یازدهم که آغاز به فتوحات زیاد و کوچ نموده اند اطلاعات ما در حد و ماهیت خاطرات حماسی محدود می باشد. در این خاطرات حماسی که موضوع این مقاله را در بر می گیرد قبیله ی ییوا جایگاه مهمی را به خود اختصاص داده است. این قبیله در مورد تشکل هایی از آنها که فرمانروا و دولتمرد پرورش داده است چیزی بیان نمی کند. ییواها به لحاظ جایگاه اجتماعی در میان اوغوزها بیست و سومین جایگاه را به خود اختصاص می داده اند. اما ظهور سلجوقیان همانند قبیله ی اوغوزی کینیک سرنوشت اینها(ییوا) را نیز تغییر داده است. بعد از تاسیس امپراتوری سلجوقی قبیله ی ییوا در تاریخمان نقش بزرگی را ایفا نموده است و نام این قبیله در منابع تاریخی و اسناد آرشیوی مان ذکر شده است. اما اهمیتی که به ییوا ها در عالم علم داده شده است تفاوتی با ارجی که رشید الدین به آنها نهاده است نداشته است. این قبیله به رغم شهرت تاریخی اش در دنیای علم آنقدر کم شناخته شده است که در این نوشته ام مجبور شدم تا در آغاز این نوشته توضیح دهم که ییوا ها هم یک قبیله ی تورک هستند. در پایین ییوا ها را در دو قسمت دوره ی سلاجقه و دوره ی عثمانی بررسی خواهیم کرد.
ییوا ها در دوره ی سلجوقی
· آ- ییواهای آناتولی :
در اثرهایی که در آنها از فتوحات سلاجقه سخن بمیان می آید نام این قبیله که در این فتوحات نقش مهمی ایفا کرده اند به صورت ییواک(یوق) ، ایواک و یا آواک (اوق) ، یاووک (یاووق) ، بادوک ، حتی به شکل های ییوه ک (یوک) و ناوه ک(ناوک) نیز با املاهای گوناگون ذکر شده است. روشن است که در سه فرم اول این نام، ییوا، ایوا و آوا هنوز حرف "ق" از آخر آن حذف نشده است و فرم قدیمیتر این نام هستند. با توجه به این مطلب قبیله ی ییوا توانسته است فرم قدیمی نام خود را در ادوار آغازین دوره ی سلجوقی حفظ نماید(1). در مورد فرم های دیگر این نام نیز شکی نیست که از سوی مولفان و مستنسخان به آن آشکال نوشته شده اند.
پیداست ییوا ها که در فتوحات تورکان به صورت توده ی مردمی بزرگی اشتراک داشته اند همگی تحت امر یک رهبر نبوده و توسط چندین امیر قبیله هدایت می شده اند. قویترین قسمت این تشکل بنا به منابع تاریخی تحت امر "ارباسگان و یا اریسگی"(2) قرار داشته است. ارباسگان(3) در دوره ی امپراتور "آلپ ارسلان" در میان فرماندهان و به طور کلی اعضای خاندانی که فرماندهی را در هجوم به بیزانس بر عهده داشته اند بوده است(4). می دانیم که وی (ارباسگان) پیشتر در تحرکاتی که بر علیه "بساسیری" شکل گرفته بود هم شرکت جسته بود(5) و در مورد اختلافاتی که در زمینه ی جانشینی "توغرول بئی" بوجود آمده بود با امیری دیگر به نام "اردم" ، از "آلپ ارسلان" حمایت کرده بود(6). ولی تنها یک سال قبل از نبرد ملازگرد میانه ی خود با آلپ ارسلان را بر هم می زند و با ییواهای همراه خود وارد سرزمین بیزانس شده است(7). دلیل مخالفت این سرکرده ی اوغوز با آلپ ارسلان معلوم نیست اما می توان دلایل عمومی مانند آغاز تودیع جایگاههای عالیرتبه برای امرای مملوک و کنار گذاردن اصیلزاده های تورکمن در جایگاههای درجه ی دو را برشمرد(8).ارباسگان که با ییواهای تحت امر خود تا نزدیکی رودخانه ی قیزیل ایرماق پیشروی کرده بود با مانوئل سردار بیزانس روبرو شده و وی را به سختی شکست می دهد و برخی از فرماندهان دیگر را به اسارت می گیرد(9). ولی وقتی که خبردار می شود به فرمان آلپ ارسلان تحت تعقیب "امیر افشین" قرار گرفته است اسرا را آزاد کرده و با شفاعت آنان وارد استانبول شده و به خدمت رومانوس دئوجانوس امپراتور روم در می آید(10). امپراتور در سال 1071 که به نبرد با آلپ ارسلان می رود ارباسگان را هم همراه خود می برد اما در حین بروز جنگ در ملازگرد وی را به پشت جبهه انتقال داده بود(11). یک سال بعد بخشی از ییواها که نمی خواستند در خدمت امپراتوری روم باشند از ارباسگان جدا شده و به سوریه می روند(12) اما هنوز هم شاخه ی اصلی آنان در آناتولی اقامت داشته است(13). البته که این ییوا ها هم با الحاق به همخون های خود در اتمام پروسه ی فتوحات آناتولی شرکت کرده اند. حتی تا میانه های قرن 12 میلادی این ییواها شکل قبیله ای خود را حفظ کرده بودند. عظیمی مورخ این قرن در سال 534 هجری (1140) میلادی از پیروزی آنان در مقابل بیزانس روایت می کند(14).
یک قرن پس از این تاریخ در آناتولی روایت هایی از ییواها وجود دارد . این بیبی مورخ مشهور تاریخ سلاجقه در روایت دفع شورش "قیلیج آرسلان ششم" بر علیه برادر بزرگ خود سلطان عزالدین کیکاووس در سنه ی 1255 میلادی از فرمان استفاده از طلاهای موجود در خزانه ی وزیر قاضی عزالدلین برای گرداوری نیرو و سرباز از عرب ، غربت ، ییوا ، گنجه ، کرد و قبچاق میز نقل می کند(15). در نوشته های ابن بیبی در مورد ییواها اطلاعات دیگری داده نمی شود.اما تنها یک سال پس از این حادثه در جوار "آک سارای" در جنگ با اردوی مغول تحت فرماندهی " بایچو نویان" تعداد زیادی از قبایل تورک اشتراک کرده بودند که احتمال می رود در بین آنها ییوا ها هم حظور داشته اند. اما اینکه این ییواها نوادگان ییواهای تحت امر ارباسگان بوده اند یا نه نمی توان دقیقا ابراز عقیده نمود. زیرا در این بین یکجانشینی گسترده ای در بین آنها اتفاق می افتد. از سوی دیگر همراه ییوا از "گنجه" نیز نام برده می شود که بی شک به شهر گنجه در آزربایجان مربوط است. به احتمال زیاد این نام (گنجه) برای بخشی از تورکمنهایی که از حوالی گنجه برای مقابله با حمله ی مغول به آناتولی آمده بودند استفاده شده است. از این رو می توان این ییوا ها را با گروه بزرگی از ییواهایی که در آزربایجان و در حوالی خوی و اورمیه در آغاز همان قرن زندگی می کرده اند مرتبط دانست. در این صورت در مورد عاقبت ییواهای خوی-اورمیه نیز می توان حرفی برای گفتن داشت.
تقریبا یک و نیم قرن پس از این تاریخ از قبیله های اوغوز "کینیک" و "اوواجیک" که به منطقه ی قیصری(کایسری) در دولت سلطان قاضی برهان الدین سرازیر شده بودند سخن به میان می آید(16). یادآوری می کنیم که این نام اوواجیک یک نام قومی است و از تصغیر کلمه ی "آوا" ویا "ایوا" در زبان محلی مردم منطقه(وند تصغیر-جیق) به این فرم در آمده است.
زیرا اولا در مورد وجود نام جغرافیایی آواجیک در آناتولی مرکزی و جنوبی هیچ اطلاعی در دست نداریم. ثانیا همانگونه که در "سانجاق تکه" در قرن 16 با قبیله ای به نام اوواجیک برخورد می کنیم اولیا چلبی نیز در دوره ی خود از تشکلی به نام ییواجیق در میان عشایر تورکمن سخن به میان آورده است(17). از سوی دیگر نام "کینیک" که همراه اوواجیق به کار برده شده است در آن ادوار تنها یک نام قبیله ای بوده است(18).
· ب - ییواهای سوریه :
بخش مهم دیگری از ییواها هم که در فتوحات سلاجقه اشتراک داشتند در معیت "آتسیز" بودند(19). این امر به طور کلی در تاریخ با نام "آتسیز ب.اوق(اوواک)" ذکر می شود که از سویی منسوبیت وی به قبیله اش و از سوی دیگر در سنت اوغوزها جد وی را بیان می کند. اینکه "آتسیز" سرکرده ی بخشی از ییواها بوده است در مورد این شکل توضیح شبهاتی ایجاد می کند. در زمان امپراتور آلپ ارسلان و در دوره ی سرازیر شدن تورکها به سرزمین های بیزانس و در این بین شرکت آتسیز در نبرد ملازگرد(20) ، متعاقبا با اتحاد امرای دیگر تورکمن به فتح سوریه پرداخته است و این سرزمین را در مدت زمان کوتاهی به قلمرو امپراتوری تورک افزوده است(21). در مورد اینکه آتسیز برادری به نام "چاولی" داشته است اطلاعات کافی در دست داریم در مورد ییواهای همراه وی(چاولی) پس از مرگ دردناکش در دست "توتوش" والی عمومی سوریه در سنه ی 1079 میلادی هیچ اطلاعاتی در دست نداریم.
· ج - ییواهای عراق :
در نتیجه ی تاسیس امپراتوری سلجوقی در آسیای نزدیک ، بخش اعظمی از توده های تورکمن در آزربایجان و حوالی جبال(همدان) در مناطق غربی ایران مسکن گزیدند. تا میانه های قرن سیزده در میان توده های تورکمن بیش از همه "ییواها" حضور داشتند. در حالی که در سالهای آغازین نیمه ی دوم قرن دوازده در خراسان ملت تورکمن به حکومت سلطان سنجر پایان می دهند تورکمن هایی که در قلمرو امپراتوری سلجوق در عراق می زیستند به حرکت در آمده و هر کدام برای خود به یک عنصر سیاسی تبدیل می شوند در این بین ییواها در جوار همدان و کردستان ایران موفق به تشکلی "به ی لیک" و پاسداری از آن تا دوره ی حمله ی مغول می شوند. از شاخه ی دیگر ییواها در حوالی خوی و اورمیه در پایان ربع اول قرن سیزده میلادی اطلاعات در دست داریم.
1.به ی لیک ییوای فرزندان برچم :
در مورد به ی لیک ییوایی که در اطراف همدان و کردستان تاسیس شده بودند اولین اطلاعات را در مورد فعالیت شخصی به نام برچم(ترچم) کسب می کنیم. ابن الاسیر در روایت حوادث سنه ی 553 هجری (1158 میلادی) نقل می کند که تورکمن های منسوب به ترچم ال-ایوا فساد دولتی را در نزدیکی جبال(همدان) افزایش دادند و "منگوبارس"(فرماندهی تورک) از بغداد ارسال شده و آنان را تادیب نمود(22). 
همین مولف در میان روایات خود از حوادث سنه ی 568 هجری (1172) از تورکمنهایی که همراه این شخص(ترچم) به آمال همدان آمده و منطقه ی دناور را یغما کردند خبر می دهد و گزارش می دهد که پس از شنیدن این ماجرا از نخچوان "اتابک الدنیز" با سرعت به مقابله با وی حمله کرده و تا نزدیکی بغداد او را (ترچم) تعقیب می کند(23). در سال 583 هجری(1187) در جنگ بین آخرین امپراتور سلجوقی سلطان طوغرول با وزیر خلیفه الناصر لدین الله یعنی جلال الدین ب. یونس نبردی سر می گیرد که در آن ییواها هم شرکت کرده بودند و در قشون خلیفه قرار داشتند. "راوندی" که در مورد این جنگ به تفصیل شرح داده است می نویسد که سربازان آتابکانی(پهلوانان مملوک ها) که تحت فرواندهی "آی بابا" در جناح چپ(یسار) لشکر سلطان قرار داشتند تار و مار می شوند و دست به فرار می زنند و سربازان ییوا با تعقیبشان ابزار آلات سنگین آنان را به غنیمت می گیرند و سپس میدان محاربه را ترک می کنند(24). "صدر الدین ابوالحسن" در مورد همین حادثه نقل می کند که در جناح راست لشکر خلیفه در فرمانهی ایواها محمود ب. ترچم(برچم) قرار داشته است(25). می دانیم که این جنگ با پیروزی سلطان طوغرول به اتمام رسیده است. از این نوشته ی صدر الدین ابولحسن معلوم می شود که برچم که ییواها را در صحنه ی قدرت سیاسی مطرح کرده بود مرده و به جایش فرزند وی محمود فرماندهی را بر عهده گرفته است. خوارزمشاه "توکیش" که به سلطنت سلاجقه ی عراق خاتمه می دهد بعضی از مناطق عراق عجم را به امرای سلجوقی واگذار می کند. اینها مدتی بعد با تحریک خلیفه ی بغداد بر علیه خوارزمشاه شورش می کنند اما توسط والی ری "یونس خان" مغلوب می شوند.امرای سلجوقی که از این شکست جان سالم به در برده بودند به شاهان ییوا پناه می برند(26).
مدتی بعد از این واقعه در درگیری بین نیروهای خلیفه و لشکر "مایاچیق" والی همدان دولت خوارزمشاه که نیروهای خلیفه مغلوب می شوند شرکت ییواها را نیز در این جنگ مشاهده می کنیم(27). بعد از محمود ب. برچم بنا به نوشته های راوندی شخصی به نام "فخرالدین ابراهیم" به سرکردگی ییواها منسوب می شود.در سال 593 هجری (1196) نورالدلین گوکچه از مملوک های پهلوان که گویا به نام "آتابه ی اوز به ی" اداره ی همدان را در دست گرفته است در این شهر به ظلم و مصادره ها پرداخته و طرحی برای از بین بردن امیرنشین ییوا اندیشیده و شروع به یغمای خاک و سرزمین آنان نموده است. اما "گوکچه" همین که متوجه می شود امیر ییواها برای مقابله در صدد آمادگی بر می آید پیش از اینکه نائل به موفقیت در مقصود خود شود مجبور به بازگشت به همدان می شود(28). در مورد فخرالدین ابراهیم اطلاعات دیگری در دست نیست. دقیقا اینکه وی فرزند محمود ب. برچم بوده است و یا برادرش نمی توان حدسی دقیق زد.
بعد از فخرالدین ابراهیم می بینیم که امارت ییواها(ییوا به ی لیگی) را شهاب الدین سلیمان شاه بر عهده می گیرد. این فرد در سال 610 هجری(1213) به دلیلی نامشخص از ریاست امارت ییواها از سوی خلیفه عزل شده و بجایش کوچکترین برادر وی به این سمت منسوب می شود(29). از این رو سلیمان شاه که نسبت به خلیفه الناصر لدین الله انزجار حس می کند در قتل امیر همدان "آی دوغموش" که تحت حمایت خلیفه قرار داشت نقش بازی می کند(30).
پس از این حادثه اینکه سلیمان شاه امیری ییوا را در دست می گیرد یا نه اطلاعاتی وجود ندارد. تنها پس از ده سال وی را در این سمت می بینیم. جلال الدین خوارزمشاه در سنه ی 621 هجری(1224) در بازگشت از جنگ با حکومت بغداد با سلیمان شاه در جوار همدان و در قلعه ی بهار دیدار می کند و در همانجا با خواهر وی ازدواج می کند(31). سلیمان شاه(32) که مانند خلیفه ی بغداد ، جلال الدین را هم مورد اطاعت می دانست تبعیت از وی را تا زمان مرگ سلطان جلال الدین ادامه داده است.
حمدالله مستوفی در اثر خود در جایی که از شاهان لرستان سخن می گوید به سلیمان شاه هم اشاره می کند. به عقیده ی وی سلیمان شاه با به عقد در آوردن خواهر خود به نام "ملکه خاتون" با یکی از امرای کوچک لرستان به نام "شرف الدین ابوبکر ب. نورالدین" با وی رابطه ی قوم و خویشی تاسیس کرده بود(33). پس از مرگ این امیر لر ، برادرش عزالدین به جای وی بر تخت امارت می نشیند و از طریق ازدواج با ملکه خاتون از وی دو فرزند به دنیا می آورد. ولی عزالدین به دست پسر عمویش حسام الدین خلیل به قتل می رسد و فرزندان وی که در سنین کودکی بودند با تحریک مادرشان به نزد دایی شان سلیمان شاه می گریزند(34). این حادثه بین سلیمان شاه و امیر جدید لر سرآغاز مجادله ای خونین می شود. پس از چندید محاربه در نهایت در جنگی که در دشت شاپور سر می گیرد قشون لر مغلوب شده و حسام الدین خلیل نیز به قتل می رسد ، به نوشته ی حمد الله مستوفی اگر حسام الدین خلیل زنده دستگیر شده و نزد سلیمان شاه آورده می شد وی گفته بود که جانش را نمی بخشید و در آن لحظه یک رباعی خوانده بود(35). برادر و جانشین شاه مقتول لر "نورالدین مسعود" در حمله ی هلاکو به بغداد اشتراک داشته و از وی برای بخشودن سلیمان شاه به خود درخواست نموده است ولی این درخواست مورد قبول واقع نشده است اما در این مورد توانشته است خانواده و تبعه ی سلیمان شاه را مورد حمایت قرار داده و همراه خود به لرستان ببرد. بخشی از اینها بعد از سر و سامان یافتن اوضاع به بغداد برگشته اند و بخشی دیگر نیز در همانجا مانده و با بزرگان لر از طریق ازدواج ها روابط قوم و خویشی برقرار کرده اند(36). در اینجا آخرین حرفی که می توان در مورد سلیمان شاه زد اینست که وی در دفاع از بغداد در مقابل قشون مغول نقش مهمی ایفا نموده و در این راه کشته شده است که این مساله در آثار به جای مانده که در مورد این حادثه ی مهم تاریخی نوشته اند به تفصیل پرداخته می شود(37). با توجه به این که این فرد به مدت طولانی نیم قرن در سمت امارت بوده است(38) اطلاعاتی که در دست می باشد نسبت به مدت طولانی زندگی و حکمرانی وی در حد غیر قابل مقایسه ای اندک می باشد. به واقع شهرت وی(سلیمان شاه) در تاریخ بیشتر بدلیل اینست که وی یکی از معدود قهرمانان مدافع بغداد بوده است. همانطور که در بالا نیز آمده است ذکر کردن حمدالله مستوفی از رباعی سروده ی سلیمان شاه و نیز روایت وی از شاعری که مداح سلیمان شاه بوده است(39) نشان می دهد که این امیر ییوا از طبع ادبی برخوردار بوده است.همچنین از یک نوشته ی مورخ مشهور مغول "رشید الدین" فهمیده می شود که سلیمان شاه هم مانند برخی از دیگر حکمروایان تورک به علم نجوم نیز علاقه داشته است(40). وی برادری به نام "عمر بیگ" نیز داشته است که این شاهزاده ی ییوا هم در نبردی با لرها کشته شده است.
پس از مرگ سلیمان شاه در مورد عاقبت ییواهای تحت امر وی اطلاعاتی در دست نداریم. در سنه ی 628 در اربیل و در هنگام هجوم مغول به ییواها(41) با قطعیت نمی توان گفت که این ییوا ها همان ییواهای تحت امر وی بودند یا نه. زیرا ممکن است که این ییواها قسمتی از همان ییواهای حوالی خوی-اورمیه بوده باشند که از هجوم مغول به این حوالی(اربیل) گریخته بودند.
2.ییواهای خوی و اورمیه :
در بالا از ییواهای حوالی خوی و اورمیه نیز به عنوان بخش مهمی از ییواهای ایران متذکر شده ام عالم ایرانی احمد کسروی ، یکی از نوشته های جوینی را تحلیل نموده و نتیجه گرفته است که ییواهای اورمیه-خوی بخشی از ییواهای سلیمان شاه بوده که توسط جلال الدین خوارزمشاه به آزربایجان آورده شده اند(42). اما هیچکدام از دیگر کاتبان جلال الدین و در راس آنها "محمد نسوی" در این مورد هیچ مطلبی ذکر نکرده اند و از دیگر سو آن نوشته ی جوینی را نیز می توان به طریقی دیگر ایضاح نمود
. م. نسوی ییواهای خوی و اورمیه را که به صورت "اتراک الیوائیه" ذکر کرده است نقل می کند که اینها سلطان را تحقیر نموده و راهها را در خوف (برای مردم و بازرگانان) برده و به غارت سرزمین های دور پرداخته اند(43). همچنین این مورخ(محمد نسوی) نقل می کند که آنان پر جمعیت بوده و نیروی 10 هزار نفری سواری تشکیل داده اند که این رقم از اینرو مهم است که بیانگر آنست که اقوام اوغوز تا چه حد به صورت تشکل های پر جمعیت در آنزمان به منطقه آمده اند. بنا به نوشته های نسوی ، سلطان که از "آهلات" باز گشته بود به ییواها یورش برده و خیلی از آنان را کشته و غنیمت های فراوان از آنها بدست آورده است. تنها قسمتی از این غنایم که گله های گوسفند بودند و به مغان برده شدند و در خزانه قرار گرفتند(یک پنجم1/5 از کل غنیمت) به ارزش 30 هزار دینار بوده است(44). 
ابن الاسیر که از این حادثه در میان وقایع سال 623 هجری(1226) سخن می گوید در مورد فعالیت های ییواها به تفصیل توضیح می دهد. به نوشته ی وی شهرهای اشنویه و اورمیه در تحت حکمرانی ییواها بوده و از اهالی خوی نیز به شرط ضرر نرساندن به آنان مالیات اخذ می کرده اند. ییواها با توجه به درگیری جلال الدین باگرجیان و سپس محاصره ی آهلات ، فرصت را غنیمت شمرده و با راهزنی کاروان ها پرداخته اند و آزربایجان را در رعب و وحشت فرو برده بودند.در نهایت جلال الدین به خاطر دعوت زوجه ی خود خاتون که دختر سلطان طوغرول بوده است محاصره ی آهلات را می شکند و با سرعت به ییواها یورش می برد سلطان که اجازه نداده بود تا ییواها به کوهستان های صعب العبور بگریزند آنان را دچار شکست سختی می کند. در نتیجه ی این پیروزی زن و بچه های ییواها اسیر گرفته شده و غنایم بسیاری به دست آمد(45). بی شک این حرکت جلال الدین که برای تادیب آنان بوده است برایشان حادثه ای گذرا بوده است و ییواها دوباره توانسته اند به سرزمین هایی که در آنجا زندگی می کرده اند حکمراویی کنند. اما حمله ی مغول همانطور که برای شاخه های دیگر این قوم و نژاد(تورک ها ی اوغوز) بوده برای آنان (ییواها) نیز یک فلاکت حقیقی بوده است. بنا به مشاهده ی عینی م.نسوی ، ییواها هم در مقابل طوفان مغول ها در میان ترس و پریشانی همانند تورکمن های آزربایجان شمالی به سوی غرب سرازیر شده اند. اما در مورد اینکه دقیقا به کجا رفته اند و چگونه زندگی کرده اند اطلاعاتی نداریم. اما به هر حال در سنوات آغازین نیمه ی دوم قرن سیزدهم میلادی می توان احتمال داد که ییواهای تحت امر سلاجقه ی آناتولی همین ها بوده اند که در بالا در قسمت ییواهای آناتولی از آنان سخن گفته ایم. 
ییواها در دوره ی عثمانی
در دوره ی عثمانی در میان عشیره های تورکی که در آناتولی زندگی می کردند به گروههای منسوب به ییواها هم برخورد می کنیم. این گروهها بی شک همانطور که پیشتر در موردشان گفته ایم بازماندگان ییواهای دوره ی قرون وسطی می باشند.ولی در مورد روابطه ی ییواهای هر دو دوره سخنانی که خواهیم گفت بیش از یک احتمال نمی باشد. زیرا حکومت مغول ها عاقبت اولی ها(ییواهای دوره ی سلجوقی) و منشا دومی ها (ییواهای عثمانی) را در مجهولات فرو برده است. 
تاریخ ییواهای دوره ی عثمانی با به خاموشی گراییدن ستاره ی اقبال مغول ها و ظهور دوباره ی تورکمنهای سرزمین های شرقی(آزربایجان و ایران) در صحنه ی قدرت سیاسی دوباره متولد می شود. آنان با ورود به ولایات مختلفی که توسط تورکمن های شرق تشکیل شده بود در همه ی فعالیت های این ولایات داخل شده بودند. در زیر تشکل های این ییواها را در دوره ی عثمانی و در ولایات گوناگون به صورت جداگانه مورد بررسی قرار خواهیم داد در این مورد تنها منبع ما دفاتر مالیات در آرشیوهایمان هست.
آ - تورکمن های حلب :
می دانیم گروههای تورکی که در مناطق حلب ، عین تاب (آنتپ) و آنتاکیه زندگی می کرده اند با نام "تورکمن های حلب" یاد شده اند. در دفاتر مالیت ییواهایی که در بین این تورکمن ها زندگی می کرده اند هماره به شکل "خیل یوا" ذکر شده اند.در اینجا به احتمال زیاد اولین کلمه (خیل) لغتی عربی است و به معنای سواره(اسبدار) می باشد اینگونه بر می آید که این ایل که "آتلی ییوا" نامیده می شده است توسط کاتبان دولتی که قاموس را ازبر داشته اند به این شکل(خیل یوا) ثبت شده است. در این مورد ایضاح دیگری به خاطر نمی آورم. در دفتری که در سنوات آغازین حکمرانی قانونی(سلطان سلیمان) نگاشته شده است ، ایل ییوایی که تحت امر "عمد کدخدا" بوده است به تعداد 200 خانوار مالیاتی بوده است(46). در میانه های همان دوره این ایل به صورت سه شعبه ی تحت امر کدخداهای متفاوت نشان داده شده است(47). جمعیت این ایل مانند دیگر ایلات تورکمن در دوره ی سلطان سلیم دوم افزایش قابل ذکری پیدا می کند. طبیعتا در نتیجه ی این توسعه ی قبیله ای این گروه ییواها تحت امر کدخدایان جدید به 5 شعبه تقسیم شده اند(48). از میان این شعبات ، شاخه ی مربوط به "عبدی فقیه" در مزارعی به نام "یاغمور" و " یئللوجه" ساکن بودند که امروزه نمی دانیم دقیقا کجاست. در مورد تورکمن های حلب از بررسی دفتر مربوط به دوره ی سلطان ابراهیم متوجه می شویم که اکثریت این شعبه ییوا یکجا نشین شده اند و تنها گروهی 150 خانواری مربوط به این شعبه به زندگی کوچ خود ادامه می دهند(49). 
همچنین در دفتری مربوط به سنوات نخستین حکمرانی سلطان سلیمان قانونی گروهی دیگر به نام "کارا ییوالی- قارا ییوالی" ذکر شده است. در مورد جمعیت و تشکیلات قبیله ای این گروه هیچ اطلاعاتی در دست نیست و تنها مقدار مالیاتی که به این ایل مقرر شده است را می دانیم.این جماعت در آنزمان ها برای تورکمن های حلب گروهی بیگانه محسوب می شدند زیرا این گروه که بعضا به صورت "قارا ییوالو" هم ذکر شده است منسوب به ییواهای ذوالقدر بوده اند.
ب - دول قادیرلی (ذوالقدر) :
ییواهایی که بخشی از جمعیت ذوالقدر ها را تشکیل می دادند علاوه بر موطن اصلی آنان یعنی مرعش(ماراش) در ولایات "بوز اوک" ، "یئنی ایل" و مناطق بسط شان در آناتولی مرکزی نیز زندگی می کردند. این گروه در حالی که در دفتری مربوط به دوره ی سلطان قانونی است به شکل ییوالو هم ذکر شده است در دفتر دیگری مربوط به دوره ی سلطان سلیم دوم بعضا به صورت "قارا ییوالو" نیز آمده است. همچنین برخی از شعبات دیگر ییواهای ذوالقدر نیز با املاهای "یوه" و "قارا یوه" هم نشان داده شده اند.
1. مرعش(ماراش) :
ییواهایی که در میان جمعیت ذوالقدرلی در سانجاق ماراش زندگی می کردند در دفتر مربوط به دوره ی سلطان سلیمان قانونی به صورت شش طایفه ذکر شده اند . برخی این طوایف که با نامهای "دورموش حاجیلو" ، "درگئچ" ، "اسنجه لو" ، یاخشی خانلو" ، "سوفیانلو" و ییوالو" ذکر شده اند در جنوب در مناطق "گوندوزلو" و "کینیک" قشلاق نموده در مناطق مختلف سانجاق مرعش ییلاق می نمودند(50). این ها در دوره ی مذکور نیمه کوچرو بوده و همگی در مزارع قشلاقی خود به زراعت می پرداختند. همچنین از میان برخی از این طوایف ییوا توسط دولت سربازگیری می شده است. به عنوان مثال طایفه ی یاخشی خانلو تحت نام "عودت چری" 8 نفر را در اختیار دولت قرار می دهد که پنج تن از اینان سواره بوده و سه تن دیگر با صفتی که به درستی خوانده نمی شود ذکر شده اند. پیشتر گفتیم که در دفتر مربوط به سلیم دوم این گروه ییوا با نام "قره یوه" ذکر شده است.جمعیت این تیره در همان دوره افزایش یافته است(51).
جدا از این گروه ییوا در دفاتر با نام ییوا جماعتی 35 خانواری نیز آمده است.
2 - بوز اوک :
در دفتری "بوز اوک" مربوط به دوره ی قانونی از طائفه ای به نام "ییواجیلو" بحث می شود که این چیزی جز تغییر جزیی در همان نام "قارا ییوالو" نیست. بنا به این دفتر طایفه ی "قارا ییواجیلو" ، از شعب منسوب به قبایل "ائیمیر" و "گوندئشلو" تشکیل شده است(52). در اینجا بین گروه "ائیمیر" با قبیله ی "قارا ییوالو" نمی توان رابطه ای قومی برقرار کرد. زیرا این تشکل ائیمیر شعبه ای از قبیله ی ائیمیر منسوب به جمعیت ذوالقادرلی است اما بین تشکل "گوندئشلو" با قبیله ی "قارا ییوالو" می توان چنین رابطه ای را متصور شد.همچنین مشخص است که شعبه ای از ییواهای ذوالقدرلی در تشکل قبیله ی "قیزیل باش قاجار صفوی" نقش مهمی ایفا نموده است.در سنوات پایانی قرن شانزده برخی از امرای قاجار مانند "امام قلی خان" نیز به این شعبه منسوب بوده اند(53). اساسا ایل قاجار طوایف مربوط به شاخه های جمعیت ذوالقدرها به میان آمده بودند و یکی از ایلات قیزیل باش صفوی بودند(54).
ج - یئنی ایل : 
جمعیتی که در حوالی جنوب سیواس زندگی کرده و با نام "یئنی ایل" ذکر می شدند از تشکل های منسوب به ذوالقدرلی و گروههای مربوط به تورکمن های حلب تشکیل می شدند.در میان بخش کشاورزان این جمعیت یعنی ذوالقدرلی ها در اواخر قرن 16 میلادی به جمعیت 156 خانوارِ مالیاتی طوایف ییوا برمی خوریم(55). به علاوه در "یئنی ایل" برخی ازطوایف با اسامی مانند "قارا ییواها" ذکر می شوند که اینها در فعالیت های اسکان و تشکل ییواها نقش بسیار مهمی بر عهده دارند.
د - قیصری (کایسری) :
در دفتری که مربوط به سانجاق کایسری است و در دوره ی سلطان بایزید دوم نگاشته شده است در میان تشکل های تورکمنی که در این منطقه می زیسته اند با جمعیتی به نام "ییوالو" مواجه می شویم. به طور کلی تشکل هایی که در این دفتر از آنان نامبرده شده است شاخه های بزرگ طوایف مربوط به جمعیت ذوالقدرلی می باشند. از این رو می توان این جماعت ییوالو را در ولایت مذکور به عنوان گروهی جدا شده از ییواها دانست. در دفتر مذکور این جمعیت ییوالو به صورت 183 خانوار مالیاتی ذکر شده اند(56). به همه حال امروزه روستای ییوالوی(57) موجود در همین منطقه به این طایفه مربوط است.
ه - آت چئکن :
در منطقه ی "اورگوب" که در سرزمین محل زندگی جمعیت "آتچئکن"(58) قرار دارد با شعبه ای دیگر از ییواها مواجه می شویم.این طایفه ی ییوا در زمان سلطان سلیم در دفتر آتچئکن به صورت جمعیتی با خاک کشاورزی سه زرعی نشان داده شده اند. اولین این مزارع "قیشاجیق" نام دارد و ییواهایی که در آن زندگی می کنند دارای جمعیت 46 خانوار مالیاتی هستند. ییواهایی که در مزرعه ی "قاراییوالو" ساکن بودند جمعیت 48 خانوار مالیاتی و ییواهای ساکن در مزرعه ی "آغ اسحاقلو" دارای جمعیت 41 خانوار مالیاتی می باشند(59). مشخص است که این شاخه از ییواها هم از جمعیت ذوالقدرلی جدا شده اند. دلیل این مساله آنست که مزرعه ی گروهی از این ییواها نام "قارا ییوا" را دارد.
و - ییواهای جمعیت رمضانلی (مرسین-ایچئل) :
همانطور که می دانیم بنا برسنت اوغوز ها ییواها ایلاتی منسوب به شاخه ی "اوچ اوکلو"ی اوغوز بودند و همانطور که در بالا نیز آمده است به صورت گسترده در جامعه ی سیاسی "بوز اوک - ذوالقدرلی" اشتراک و فعالیت داشته اند. اما این شرکت آنها در جامعه ی بوز -اوکها مانع از ایفای نقش شان به همان میزان در جمعیت رمضانلی که توسط گروههای اوچ اوکلو به میان آمده بود نشده است. تنها با این تفاوت که ییواها برخلاف موجودیت پراکنده شان در میان جمعیت ذوالقدرلی ها در میان رمضانلی ها به صورت یکپارچه زندگی می کردند.
ییواهای مربوط به جمعیت رمضانلی در منطقه ی ایچئل مسکن گزیده بودند. در دفاتر مربوط به منطقه ی مذکور از آنان به صورت "یوه" و یا "یوه لو" یاد شده است.از بررسی این دفاتر متوجه می شویم که ییواهای ایچئل به دو شعبه ی "ییواهای کوچک" و "ییواهای بزرگ" تقسیم می شده اند. از بین اینها شاخه ی بزرگتر که بعضا به صورت " ییوالو" در دفاتر ثبت شده است بین "گولنار" سابق(جیلیندیره) و "آنامور" در منطقه ای به نام "آکساز" به صورت یکپارچه مسکن گزیده اند(60). شاخه ی کوچک ییوا ها هم باز به صورت یکپارچه در شمال و غرب "آنامور" مسکن گزیده بوده اند.
از این شاخه ی دوم بعضی از عناصر هم در آنامور مسکن گزیده بودند. چنانچه که از دفاتر بر می آید، ذکر ییواها به صورت دو شاخه مربوط به محل اسکان آنها (در دو جا) می باشد. اما این مساله ممکن است به دلیل امیری ییواها به صورت مساله ی وراثت در خانواده های رییس ایلات ییوا که در پایین توضیح خواهیم داد بوده باشد. همچنین در دفاتر دو روستا به صورت ییوای کوچک و ییوای بزرگ ذکر شده اند که هر دو در اراضی ییوای کوچک قرار دارند. چنین بر می آید که این دو روستا مقر امرای ییوایی که سرکرده ی شاخه های ییوا بودند بوده است. هر دو شاخه ی ییوا در دوره ای که دفاترمان روایت می کند (اواخر قرن 15 و اوایل قرن 16) با تاسیس روستاها یکجا نشین شده اند. در دفاتر 40 روستا مربوط به شاخه ی بزرگ دیده می شود که بخشی از آنها اسامی خود را تا به امروز حفظ کرده اند. شاحه ی کوچک ییوا نیز در قصبه ی آنامور در 14 شعبه مسکن گزیده اند.
به ییواهای ایچئل در دوره ی سلیم دوم نیز در منطقه ی تارسوس هم به چند طایفه بر می خوریم. یکی از این طوایف ییوا 31 خانوار بوده در مزارعی به نام "ایمانجی" به کشت و زرع پرداخته اند. طایفه ی دیگر 11 خانواری ییوا هم در مزارعی به نام "اسیری" مسکن گزیده اند(61). 
اندکی پیشتر در مورد وجود خانواده ی رییس طایفه در ییواها گفته بودیم. از دفاتر اسامی اشخاصی مربوط به خاندان ییواها را به این شکل می بینیم : حسین بیگ ، علی بیگ ، محمد بیگ ، علا الدین بیگ و پاشا بیگ ،که از میان اینها حسین بیگ در روستای بزرگ ییوا مسجدی بزرگ ساخته است و موقفه ای به آن تاسیس نموده است(62). می دانیم که علی بیگ در روستای "قیزیلجا کوی" مسجدی داشته است. باز از میان اینها در روستای "قازانجی کوی" پاشا بیگ زیارتگاهی به نام "علی شیخ " تاسیس شده است. علا الدین و محمد هم به عنوان امرای ییواها در دوره ی سلطان بایزید دوم صاحب تیمار(زمین هایی با درآمد سه تا بیست هزار آقچه) بوده اند. مشاهده می کنیم که در دفاتر نام قبیله ای که این امرای ییوا در راس آنها بوده اند به صورت یک نام خانوادگی بکار برده شده است که این مساله بویژه در بعد از دوره ی مغول برای اصیل زادگان تورکمنی که در راس جامعه ی سیاسی آناتولی بوده اند به صورت مد در آمده بود. در دفتری که در دوره ی بایزید نگاشته شده است اینگونه آمده است که شخصی به نام "پیر علی" به دلیل آنکه کدخدای آبا و اجدادی "فرزندان ییوا"(نسل ییواها) بوده است از "عوارض دیوانیه و تکالیف عرفیه" معاف شده است.
به عنوان کلام آخر می توان گفت که در تحقیقات از آرشیوهای مربوط به اسامی مکان ها در قبایل اوغوز هم ییواها جایگاه مهمی را اشغال خواهند کرد. در این مورد برای ایجاد یک ذهنیت از آن یکی دو مثال هم می آوریم. در دوره ی بایزید دوم تنها در منطقه ی "قونیه" (کونیا) دو روستا در "آق سارای" و یکی در "اره یلی" و در جمع سه روستا نام "ییوا"(یوه) را بر خود داشتند(63). در دفتری که در قرن 16 نگاشته شده و مربوط به سانجاق حمید است هم ناحیه ای به نام "ییوا" همچنین روستاهایی با نام "ییوا"، " یوالو" و "آیوالو"(ایوالو) آمده است(64). در همان عصر در سانجاق آنکارا نیز اسامی مکان هایی به صورت های "ییوا" ، "یوه جق"(ییواجیق) ، "ایوه جق"(آیواجیق) ، "ایوالو" ، "اواجیق" نیز ذکر شده اند(65).اسامی مکان هایی به صورت "یووالو" ، "ایوه لو" ، "ایوالو" ، "اوالو" ،"اووالو" ، "اواجیق" ،"اوواجیق" نیز در حد غیر قابل شمارش بسیار زیاد هستند(66). البته بسیاری از این فرم های آخر به دلیل خصوصیات فیلولوژیک و تابع زمانی در تغییر نام قبیله ی ییوا به این اشکال نو در آمده اند(67). شایان ذکر است که بسیاری از این اسم مکان ها که در بالا ذکر شد در مناطق زیست ییوا ها نبوده است و مانند خاطرات توپونمیک دیگری که مربوط به قبایل اوغوز می باشد در مناطق مرکزی و غربی آناتولی وجود دارد. به طور کلی به نظر می رسد که این خاطره ی اسامی جغرافیایی در حین فتوحات توسط ییواها در آناتولی در این مناطق برجای مانده اند.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

*منابع و توضیحات : 







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ییواها گستره ای از تمدن تورکان اوغوز-GunazTV / مقالات

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghablan ham in maghaaleh ra fekr mikonam ke post karde boudam, vali alaan beyn e safahaat dige peyda nist:
آیا ملتی به نام کرد وجود دارد؟ /واژه ی کرد و قدمت و معنی آن در متون کهن ایرانی-GunazTV / مقالات
آیا ملتی به نام کرد وجود دارد؟ /واژه ی کرد و قدمت و معنی آن در متون کهن ایرانی
Bazar Ertəsi, 09.02.2014 03:55
*آیا ملتی به نام کرد وجود دارد؟ /واژه ی کرد و قدمت و معنی آن در متون کهن ایرانی
نخست - کردهای فارس که در شاهنامه از آنها نام اورده شده است بر اساس منبع کارنامک اردشیر پاپکان است و ربطی به کرمانجی/سورانی زبانان امروز ندارد. بلکه معنی کرد در این منابع همان چادرنشینان و عشایر و شاید کوه‌نشینان است.
برای همین در بخش اسطوره‌ای شاهنامه نیز در رابطه با کردها که بازماندگان افرادی هستند که از جور و ستم ضحاک فرار کردند میخوانیم:
دو نفر در دربار ضحاك كه شاهد ظلم و ستم بودند طرحي را آماده ميكنند . اين دونفر ارمايل و گرمايل ناميده ميشدند.
يكي نام ارمايل پاك دين ـ
دگر نام گرمايل پيش بين
يكي از روزها زنان به ماموران ضحاك كه در حال بردن دو جوان بودن درگير ميشوند و در اثر اين كار تصميم بر اين ميشود كه هر روز فقط يكي از اين دو جوان كشته شود و ديگري را فراري دهند. و بجاي مغر آدمي از مغز گوسفند استفاده كنند. و به كساني كه فراري داده ميشدند عنوان كردند حق ندارند در شهر ها ساكن شوند بايد به كوه و دشت پناه برند.
زنان پيش خواليگران تاختند ـ ز بالا به روي اندر انداختند
از آن دو يكي را بپرداختند ـ جزين چاره ي نيز نشناختند
برون كرد مغز سر گوسپند ـ بياميخت با مغز آن ارجمند
نگر تا نباشي به آباد شهر ـ تو را از جهان دشت و كوه است بهر
از اين به بعد هر ماه 30 جوان (به تعداد روزهاي هر ماه-اين نشان ميدهد ماه در آن زمان نيز 30 روزه بوده) از مرگ نجات يافته و به كوهها و دشتها پناه ميبردند. تا اينكه تعداد آنها زياد شد و به حدود 200 تن رسيد و همان كسي كه ايشان را فراري داده بود بديشان چند گوسفند و ميش ميدهد تا زندگي كنند.
چو گرد آمدي مرد ازيشان دويست ـ بر آن سان كه نشناختندي كه كيست
خورشگر بديشان بزي چند و ميش ـ سپردي و صحرا نهادند پيش
در اينجا فردوسي به نژاد مردمان كرد ايراني اشاره دارد-كه بسيار جالب و خواندني ميباشد.
كنون كرد از آن تخمه دارد نژاد ـ كه ز آباد نايد به دل برش ياد
بیت آخر “که ز آباد ناید به دل برش یاد” باز نشانگر غیرقومی بودن واژه‌ی کرد در شاهنامه است و همان معنی رمه‌گران و عشایر ایران را می‌دهد.
واژهٔ کرد در دوران تاریخی پس از حمله اعراب به ایران به معنای رمه گردانان و کوچ‌نشینان فلات ایران بزرگ به كار رفته است و هرگز معنی زبانی خاص یا قوم خاص یا فرهنگی خاص را نمی‌دهد. چنانکه امروز هم این واژه هنوز معنی زبانی خاص یا گروهی خاص را نمی‌دهد و در واقع زبان‌هایی وجود دارند که نامشان کردی است. برای نمونه زبانهای سورانی و کرمانجی نه یک گویش از هم بلکه دو زبان متفاوت در حد تفاوت انگلیسی و آلمانی شناخته می‌شوند.
در این راستا به چند سند محکم نگاه می‌کنیم.
حمزه اصفهانی مینویسد : « کانت الفرس تسمی الدیلم الاکراد طبرستان کما کانت تسمی العرب اکراد سورستان » (تاریخ سنی ملوک الارض)
یعنی پارسیان (ایرانیان) دیلمیان (یکی از گروه‌های مهم ایرانی‌زبان) را کردهای طبرستان میدانستند چنانکه اعراب را کردهای سورستان.
در لغتنامه دهخدا نیز آمده است:
توسعاً بمناسبت چادرنشيني اين طايفه بطور مطلق بر چادرنشينان اطلاق مي شود. بدوي . بقول حمزه اصفهاني ايرانيان قديم (فرس ) ديلميان را اکراد طبرستان ميناميدند و اعراب را کردان سورستان ميخواندند. (فرهنگ فارسي معين):
از رخت و کياي خويش من رفتم و پردختم
چون کرد بماندستم تنها من و اين باهو.
رودکي .
بينيت همي بينم چون خانه کردان
آراسته همواره به شيراز و به رُخبين .
عماره .
در بيابان بديد قومي کرد
کرده از موي هر يکي کولا.
باراني (از حاشيه فرهنگ اسدي نخجواني)
چو سيلاب خواب آمد و هر دو برد
چه بر تخت سلطان چه بر دشت کرد.
سعدي .
بخارا خوشتر از لوکر خداوندا همي داني
وليکن کرد نشکيبد ازين دوغ بياباني .
غزالي لوکري .
پروفسور مینورسکی می‌نویسد:
V. Minorsky, Encyclopedia of Islam: “We thus find that about the period of the Arab conquest a single ethnic term Kurd (plur. Akrād ) was beginning to be applied to an amalgamation of Iranian or iranicised tribes., “Kurds” in Encyclopaedia of Islam”. Edited by: P. Bearman , Th. Bianquis , C.E. Bosworth , E. van Donzel and W.P. Heinrichs. Brill, 2007. Brill Online. accessed 2007.
ترجمه:
در زمان اعراب، لغت قومی کرد برای تیره‌های قبایل گوناگون ایرانی‌تبار و ایرانی‌شده بکار میرفت.
دکتر پرویز خانلری می‌نویسد:
نام کردی عاده به زبان مردمی اطلاق میشود که در سرزمین کوهستانی واقع در مغرب فلات ایران زندگی میکنند. قسمتی از این ناحیه اکنون جزء کشور ایران است و قسمتی در کشور ترکیه و قسمتی دیگر از جمله کشور عراق شمرده میشود. در خارج از این منطقه نیز اقلیتهای کرد وجود دارند که از آن جمله گروهی در شمال خراسان و گروههایی در جمهوریهای ارمنستان ، گرجستان و آذربایجان و عدهی کمی نیز در ترکمنستان به این گویشها سخن میگویند. در سوریه نیز یک اقلیت کرد زبان از چند قرن پیش به وجود آمده است.
زبان یا گویش کردی همهی این نواحی یکسان نیست. حتی تردید است در این کلمه « کرد » به قوم واحدی که دارای مختصات نژادی یا ایلی با گویش معینی باشند اطلاق شده باشد. در بسیاری از منابع تاریخی که به زبان عربی در قرنهای نخستین اسلام تألیف یافته ، این کلمه را معادل کلمه « شبان » و « چوپان » بکار برده اند.
ابن حوقل کوچ (قفص) کرمان را « صنف من الاکراد » میداند و حال آنکه مقدسی (احسن التقاسیم) زبان ایشان را شبیه زبان مردم سند شمرده است.
یاقوت حموی مردمان ساسون را « الاکراد السناسنه » میخواند (معجم البلدان)
حمزه اصفهانی مینویسد : « کانت الفرس تسمی الدیلم الاکراد طبرستان کما کانت تسمی العرب اکراد سورستان » (تاریخ سنی ملوک الارض)
در کارنامه‌ی اردشیر بابکان (پاپکان) هم کردان به معنی شبانان آمده است ، نه نام و نژاد یا قبیله. در گویش طبری امروز نیز کلمه‌ی کرد به معنی چوپان و شبان است. (واژه نامه طبری، صادق کیا، ص ۱۶۶)
زبانها و گویش‌های ایران. منبع: کتاب تاریخ زبان فارسی نویسنده: دکتر پرویز ناتل خانلری
دکتر مارتین وان بروینسن، پژوهشگر آلمانی و کردشناس معروف می‌نویسد:
Martin van Bruinessen, “The ethnic identity of the Kurds”, in: Ethnic groups in the Republic of Turkey, compiled and edited by Peter Alford Andrews with Rüdiger Benninghaus [=Beihefte zum Tübinger Atlas des Vorderen Orients, Reihe B, Nr.60]. Wiesbaden: Dr. Ludwich Reichert, 1989, pp. 613-21. excerpt: “The ethnic label “Kurd” is first encountered in Arabic sources from the first centuries of the Islamic era; it seemed to refer to a specific variety of pastoral nomadism, and possibly to a set of political units, rather than to a linguistic group: once or twice, “Arabic Kurds” are mentioned. By the 10th century, the term appears to denote nomadic and/or transhumant groups speaking an Iranian language and mainly inhabiting the mountainous areas to the South of Lake Van and Lake Urmia, with some offshoots in the Caucasus…If there was a Kurdish speaking subjected peasantry at that time, the term was not yet used to include them.”
ترجمه:
نام قومی “کرد” که در منابع قرن اول اسلام دیده میشود بر یک پدیده رمه‌گرایی و شاید واحدهای سیاسی نامیده میشد و نه یک گروه زبانی. چندین بار حتی “کردهای عرب” در منابع نامبرده شدند. اما در پایان قرن دهم میلادی، این نام برای گروه‌های متعدد رمه‌گران و کوچ‌گران ایرانی‌زبان بکار میرفته است که از دریاچه وان تا دریاچه ارومیه و مناطقی از قفقاز زندگی میکردند.. اگر در آن زمان روستا‌نشینی بودند که به زبان‌های کردی امروز تکلم می‌کردند، هنوز نام “کرد” در آن زمان شامل آنها نمی‌شد.
پروفسور ولادمیر ایوانف نیز می‌گوید:
Wladimir Iwanov:”The term Kurd in the middle ages was applied to all nomads of Iranian origin”.(Wladimir Ivanon, “The Gabrdi dialect spoken by the Zoroastrians of Persia”, Published by G. Bardim 1940. pg 42(
ترجمه: نام کرد در قرن‌های میانه (کم و بیش از قرن پنجم میلادی تا شانزدهم میلادی) نامی بود که بر همه‌ی رمه‌گران و کوچ‌گران ایرانی نامگزاری می‌شد.
پروفسور دایوید مکنزی که تز خود را روی زبان‌های کردی نوشته است میگیود:
David Mackenzie: “If we take a leap forward to the Arab conquest we find that the name Kurd has taken a new meaning becoming practically synonmous with ‘nomad’, if nothing more pejorative” D.N. Mackenzie, “The Origin of Kurdish”, Transactions of Philological Society, 1961, pp 68-86
ترجمه: اگر به حدود دوران گسترش امپراتوری اعراب نگاه کنیم، خواهیم یافت که عنوان کرد با رمه‌گر و کوچ‌گر دارای یک معنی است.
پروفسور ریچارد فرای، ایران‌شناس نامی:
Richard Frye,”The Golden age of Persia”, Phoneix Press, 1975. Second Impression December 2003. pp 111: “Tribes always have been a feature of Persian history, but the sources are extremly scant in reference to them since they did not ‘make’ history. The general designation ‘Kurd’ is found in many Arabic sources, as well as in Pahlavi book on the deeds of Ardashir the first Sassanian ruler, for all nomads no matter whether they were linguistically connected to the Kurds of today or not.
The population of Luristan, for example, was considered to be Kurdish, as were tribes in Kuhistan and Baluchis in Kirman”
ترجمه:
قبایل همیشه بخشی از تاریخ ایران بودند هرچند منابع در مورد آنها کم است زیرا آنها خود تاریخساز نبودند. عنوان فراگیر و عامیانه “کرد” که در بسیاری از کتاب‌های عربی و حتی پهلوی (کارنامک اردشیر پاپکان) دیده میشود نامی بود که فراگیرنده‌ی همه‌ی کوچ‌گران و چادرنشنیان میبود حتی اگر با مردمانی که امروز نام “کرد” دارند از پیوند زبانی نبودند. برای نمونه، برخی از منابع مردمان لرستان را کرد نامیدند و همچنین قبایل کوهستان و حتی بلوچان کرمان.
بنابراین واژه‌ی “کرد” در متون پارسی تنها به معنی چادرنشینان و رمه‌گران بوده است و زبان یا قوم خاصی را منظور نبوده است. بلکه یک نوع شیوه‌ی زندگی بوده است.
برای همین در کارنامک اردشیر پاپکان (که شاهنامه نیز از آن استفاده کرده است)، دکتر آساطوریان میگوید:
The earliest occurrence of this term in written sources is attested in the form of kurt (kwrt-) in the Middle Persian treatise (Karnamak Artax-shir Pabakan), compiled presumably in the second half of the 6th century A.D. It occurs four times in the text (Kn. I, 6; VIII, 1; IX 1, 2) in plural form, kurtan, twice in conjunction with shah “chieftain, ruler” (kurtan shah), once with shupanan “shepherds” (kurtan shupanan), and only once in a bare form, without a supplement. It is clear that kurt in all the contexts has a distinct social sense, “nomad, tent-dweller”. It could equally be an attribute for any Iranian ethnic group having similar characteristics. To look for a particular ethnic sense here would be a futile exercise.
ترجمه:
کهنترین منبع که لغت “کرد/کورت” را بکار میبرد نوشتار پارسی‌میانه کارنامک اردشیر پاپکان است که گویا در قرن ششم میلادی تدوین شده است. لغت کرد در این منبع چهاربار بکار رفته است و واضح است که در تمامی این متن، این لغت یک لقب اجتماعی (و نه قومی) بوده است و تنها معنی “چادرنشینان و عشایر” را میدهد. این لغت میتواند برای هر گروه زبانی ایرانی بکار رفته شود و هیچ معنی قومی ندارد و پیدا کردن معنی قومی برای آن یک کار بیهوده است.
بر گرفته از مقاله ی کاوه فرخ - تنظیم : دکتر اسعد کردپور
گوناز تی وی*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> آمریکا ممانعت از حق تحصیل به زبان مادری و فشار بر فعالان ملل غیر فارس در ایران را محکوم کرد



who cares ?

Seriously ?

Although I support such freedoms in Iran but it's like a pain in the *** when a country from the other side of the world condemns Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

@rmi5
here we have both *kizilje قیزیلجا کوی* ghojogh very similar to *اوواجیک *ova here means village or town my grandfather's grandfather name was haji yoavshon /yavshon

although i didn't know you have name like this *یوسیف جانلی* it's looks similar to ours we also have name similar starts or ends with jan


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> who cares ?
> 
> Seriously ?
> 
> Although I support such freedoms in Iran but it's like a pain in the *** when a country from the other side of the world condemns Iran .


U.S doesn't give a $hit about 'human rights' in Iran, one should be too ignorant to think otherwise, it's all a mean for political pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine 

Brother could u please talk to the owner of the site regarding the recent outragous insults to our country by trolls ?

I assume u guys got some sort of chatroom or sth ?

Negarani man dar mored guest haye site hast .

Een forum az sarasare jahan bazdid konande dare


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> who cares ?
> 
> Seriously ?
> 
> Although I support such freedoms in Iran but it's like a pain in the *** when a country from the other side of the world condemns Iran .



khob, kheyli mohem hast. fe'lan ke har chizi US mige, akhound ha pishaapish shorou' mikonan be anjaam daadanesh. be alaaveh in neshoun mide ke US, mullah ha ra ba'd az tavaafoghnaameh ye turkmenchay e haste i ham aadam hesaab nemikoneh, va hamchenaan, siyaasat e omoumish bar revaal e saabegh khaahad boud.



ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5
> here we have both *kizilje قیزیلجا کوی* ghojogh very similar to *اوواجیک *ova here means village or town my grandfather's grandfather name was haji yoavshon /yavshon
> 
> although i didn't know you have name like this *یوسیف جانلی* it's looks similar to ours we also have name similar starts or ends with jan



Did you read that article completely?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

yeah


----------



## rmi5

After that ultra hilarious report that basij wrote about human rights in USA, mullahs have wrote the same thing about Azerbaijan republic, it is like the joke letter of the year:


http://www.gunaz.tv/?id=2&vmode=1&sID=70917&lang=2

موج تازه ای از نفرت پراکنی سپاه پاسداران و وزارت اطلاعات علیه جمهوری آذربایجان

*گوناز تی وی: رژیم جمهوری اسلامی ایران که همواره در امور داخلی کشورهای منطقه دخالت می کند، از بدو تاسیس جمهوری آذربایجان مرتبا دشمنی خود را با این کشور نشان داده و علاوه بر کمک رسانی نظامی و غیر نظامی به ارمنستان برای اشغال قراباغ، در امور داخلی این کشور نیز دخالت می کند.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، اخیرا یکی از ارگانهای تازه تاسیس تحت امر نیروی تروریستی سپاه پاسداران و وزارت اطلاعات با عنوان "مجمع دفاع از حقوق آذری های جهان"! امر دخالت و لجن پراکنی نسبت به آذربایجان شمالی را بر عهده گرفته و در این راه به دروغ پراکنی ها و حمایت از تروریستها می پردازد.*

*موج جدید این دخالت ها که با تلاش برای تحریف تاریخ مبارزات استقلال طلبانه ملت تورک آذربایجان با برگزاری همایشی با محوریت روز 19 ژانویه و اهتمام برای فراموش نمودن روز 31 ژانویه، از ماه گذشته آغاز شده، و با نگارش نامه ای از سوی ارگان تحت نظر وزارت اطلاعات با نام "مجمع دفاع از حقوق آذری های جهان" به یکی از مراجع تقلید شیعیان در عراق ادامه یافته است و این بار با صدور بیانیه ای از طرف این مجمع مبنی بر نقض حقوق بشر در آذربایجان وارد فاز جدیدی شده است.*

*در قسمتی از این بیانیه سراسر توهین و تخریب که صبح امروز 3 اسفند منتشر شده است، چنین ذکر شده است: "اما از زمان حاکمیت خاندان علی‌اف از سال 2003 مسلمانان جمهوری آذربایجان که هنوز رنج‌ها و تلخ کامی‌های دوران حاکمیت روس‌ها بر قلب‌هایشان سنگینی می‌کرد دوباره با حاکمیت غیر‌قانونی و دین‌ستیزانه این خاندان با ستم‌ها و بی‌عدالتی‌های مضاعفی روبه‌رو شد. از بین رفتن ارزش‌های دینی و اعتقادی، نابودی کرامت انسانی و محو آزادی و رواج فساد و ظلم و فحشا و بی‌عدالتی، غارت منابع مادی و معنوی کشور و محرومیت مردم کشور جمهوری آذربایجان از بدیهی‌ترین حقوق و منزلت انسانی از مصائب تلخی است که ملت مسلمان جمهوری آذربایجان طی سال‌های اخیر از سوی حاکمان علی‌اف با آن روبه‌رو شده است."*

*این عبارت دور از ادب که نه تنها رییس جمهور آذربایجان شمالی را مورد توهین قرار داده جامعه آذربایجان را نیز فاسد و پر از ظلم و فحشا دانسته است. این در حالی است که فساد و فحشا در ایران به اوج خود رسیده است به طوری که کشورهای عربی روزانه پذیرای روسپسهای بسیار ایرانی می باشند و مصرف مواد مخدر در ایران به مرحله بحرانی رسیده است.در این بیانیه دولت آذربایجان محکوم به غارت منابع مادی این کشور شده است در حالی که هر روزه شاهد فسادهای مالی و اختلاسهای چندین میلیارد دلاری در ایران هستیم.*

*این بیانیه می‌افزاید:‌ "جای بسی تاسف است که در سال‌های اخیر رژیم حاکم بر کشور جمهوری آذربایجان که فاقد مشروعیت قانونی و شرعی لازم در حاکمیت است در راستای سلطه و غارت منابع مادی و ثروت‌های خدادادی این سرزمین هرگونه اصول و قوانین حاکم دولتی و انسانی و بین‌المللی را زیر پا گذاشته و هرگونه اعتراض مردم مسلمان جمهوری آذربایجان را با شدیدترین مجازات‌ها پاسخ می‌دهد"*

*این افاضات در حالی بیان می شود که بسیاری از تحلیلگران سیاسی و حتی برخی مقامات ایرانی معتقدند حاکمیت ایران فاقد مشروعیت مردمی است. ادعای سرکوب مخالفین نیز در حالی مطرح می شود که حکومت ایران به صورت سیستماتیک مخالفین سیاسی خود را با زندان، شکنجه و اعدام مجازات می کند.*

*در این بیانیه آمده است: «اسلام‌ستیزی و مقابله با نشر آرا و عقاید دینی و مذهبی و نادیده گرفتن هرگونه حقوق شهروندی و آزادی‌های فردی و اجتماعی، ترویج فرهنگ منحط ضد دینی و ضد فرهنگی و اشاعه اندیشه‌های لائیک عملاً با اعتقادات و باورهای مقدس و دینی مردم مسلمان و شیعه آذربایجان مقابله می‌کند.*

*و این در حالی است که سایر مذاهب و ادیان دیگری چون مسیحیت و بهائیت و اندیشه‌های لائیک و حتی سلفی‌گری در چتر حمایت رژیم حاکم آزادانه به فعالیت مشغول هستند.»*

*این مجمع نفرت پراکن در بیانیه خود اظهار داشته است:‌‌ "بر اساس قوانین جاری جمهوری آذربایجان روحانیون مسلمان آذری حق کاندیدا شدن در انتخابات مختلف را ندارند. احزاب و تشکل‌های شیعی با انواع مخالفت‌ها و کار‌شکنی‌های دولت‌مردان مواجه می‌شوند. آنان از داشتن امکانات تبلیغی عمومی از قبیل تلویزیون و دستگاه‌های ارتباط جمعی محروم هستند در حالی که تبلیغات ضد شیعی در کشور جمهوری آذربایجان به راحتی به طور گسترده صورت می‌گیرد فعالان مذهبی و شیعی کشور جمهوری آذربایجان با انواع اتهامات واهی دستگیر و بدون محاکمه مجازات شده و به حبس‌های طولانی محکوم می‌شوند"*

*این اظهارات گستاخانه و بی ادبانه در حالی مطرح می شود که اقلیتهای دینی در ایران همچون بهاییها و یا سنیهای بلوچ و عرب هر روزه به صورت گسترده اعدام شده و یا توسط تروریستهای سپاه پاسداران اسلامی کشته می شوند. اقلیتهای قومی و ملل غیر فارس نیز در آذربایجان هیچ گونه حق و حقوقی نداشته و فعالین مدنی این ملتها نیز با حبس و شکنجه مواجه می شوند. به طوری که سازمان ملل در جدیدترین گزارش خود که امروز منتشر شده است از آمار بالای اعدام در ایران اظهار نگرانی کرده است. گزارشگران سازمان ملل و همچنین ارگانهای حقوق بشری نیز همواره از نقض سیستماتیک حقوق بشر در ایران سخن می گویند.*

*شایان ذکر است که در جمهوری آذربایجان تمامی مذاهب آزاد شمرده شده و با توجه به رعایت اصول تضمین کننده دموکراسی در قانون اساسی و سایر قوانین داخلی این کشور، تمام مردم از هر قوم و مذهب در برپایی و پاسداشت باورهای دینی و فرهنگی خود آزادند؛ اما رژیم اسلامی ایران با حمایت از برخی گروه های افراطی قصد دارد تا امنیت داخلی جمهوری آذربایجان را به مخاطره افکند. تاکنون ده ها جاسوس ایرانی و چندین گروه تروریستی وابسته به ایران که قصد خرابکاری در باکو را داشتند توسط عومل امنیتی جمهوری آذربایجان بازداشت و در رسیدن به اهداف خود ناکام مانده اند.*

*در قسمتهای دیگر این بیانیه لیستی کذایی از زندانیان سیاسی در آذربایجان درج شده است که بخش اعظم این لیست دروغ بوده و بخشی از آن نیز مربوط به تروریستهای جمهوری اسلامی ایران می باشد.*

*این بیانیه طولانی که ذکر آن در اینجا به دلیل خارج از ادب بودن آن مقدور نبوده به خوبی نشانگر خصومت ایران با آذربایجان بوده و از دخالت خارج از چارچوب قوانین و مقررات در امور داخلی یک کشور سخن می گوید.*

*دیروز نیز این این ارگان های تازه تاسیس وزارت اطلاعات طی نامه ای به یکی از مراجع تقلید در عراق!!! خواستار حمایت از "حرکت های مردمی" در جمهوری آذربایجان شده است. منظور این مجمع از حرکت های مردمی، گروه های افراطی و تندرو اسلامی وابسته به ایران است که به فعالیت های تروریستی در جمهوری آذربایجان مشغولند. *

*گفتنی است صدور بیانیه هایی نامه با محتوی مذکور و پوشش رسانه ای فراوان در راستای لاپوشانی و توجیه کمک های بلاعوض ایران به دولت اشغالگر ارمنستان است. ارمنستانی که چه در زمام مناقشه قره باغ و چه در دوره آتش بس، همواره از کمک های بلاعوض ایران بهره مند بوده است. رژیم اسلامی ایران که خود را پدر معنوی تمام مسلمانان جهان و به خصوص شیعیان می داند، در مناقشه قره باغ با حمایت های خود از جنایتکاران ارمنی برای همیشه چهره ای ننگین از خود در بین ملت تورک آذربایجان جنوبی برجای گذاشته و با چنین نمایش ها و خدعه هایی هیچ گاه نخواهد توانست داغ ننگی که بر پیشانی اش بسته شده را پاک کند.*

*گوناز تی وی*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indischer

@haman10 Bro, any details on who's the Agency responsible for framing Laws and standards for CNG vehicles and their operation in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Indischer said:


> @haman10 Bro, any details on who's the Agency responsible for framing Laws and standards for CNG vehicles and their operation in Iran?



oh man !! i totally forgot about it !! sorry !

working on it now !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

haman10 said:


> oh man !! i totally forgot about it !! sorry !
> 
> working on it now !



Thanks a ton Bro. I'm really unsure of where exactly to look for info in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Indischer said:


> Thanks a ton Bro. I'm really unsure of where exactly to look for info in this regard.



NIOPDC company is the company whose responsible for that :

http://niopdc.ir/HomePage.aspx?TabID=1&Site=niopdc&Lang=en-US

its site is a mess , and unfortunately i cannot find anything regarding that in eng .

why dont u use google translate for this ? :

CNG <===========this one has the most info on it

شرکت ملی پخش فرآورده های نفتی ایران NIOPDC
GOOD LUCK BRO 

so sorry couldnt help too much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> NIOPDC company is the company whose responsible for that :
> 
> http://niopdc.ir/HomePage.aspx?TabID=1&Site=niopdc&Lang=en-US
> 
> its site is a mess , and unfortunately i cannot find anything regarding that in eng .
> 
> why dont u use google translate for this ? :
> 
> CNG <===========this one has the most info on it
> 
> شرکت ملی پخش فرآورده های نفتی ایران NIOPDC
> GOOD LUCK BRO
> 
> so sorry couldnt help too much


طرفو سر کار نذار، استانداردای آلایندگی تو ایران توسط سازمان محیط زیست تعیین میشه


> به طور کلی استانداردهاي اجباري خودرو در ایران به دو دسته استانداردهاي ایمنی و استانداردهاي زیست محیطی
> تقسیم می شوند. به دلیل محدودیت منابع فسیلی ، رشد بالاي مصرف انرژي و مشکلات زیست محیطی ، ضرورت تدوین
> و اجراي استانداردهاي زیست محیطی جهت مدیریت مصرف انرژي و بالا بردن بهره وري آن ، کاهش آلاینده هاي
> خروجی و کاهش آلودگی صوتی خودروها را بیش از پیشآشکار ساخته است.
> اجراي استانداردهاي زیست محیطی تحت نظارت سازمان حفاظت محیط زیست می باشند.استانداردهاي مذکور در
> توسط سازمان هاي مربوطه کنترل می گردند. (COP) و تطابق تولید (TA) مرحله هاي تائید نوع

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

haman10 said:


> NIOPDC company is the company whose responsible for that :
> 
> http://niopdc.ir/HomePage.aspx?TabID=1&Site=niopdc&Lang=en-US
> 
> its site is a mess , and unfortunately i cannot find anything regarding that in eng .
> 
> why dont u use google translate for this ? :
> 
> CNG <===========this one has the most info on it
> 
> شرکت ملی پخش فرآورده های نفتی ایران NIOPDC
> GOOD LUCK BRO
> 
> so sorry couldnt help too much



Many thanks Haman! But NIOPDC is more into refining and distribution of Petroleaum(including CNG) in Iran. But who frames laws on Natural Gas Vehicles, as in, who is responsible for stating the safety certifications to be complied on CNG-run vehicles, is still a mystery.

Any ideas on whose directives are pollution standards and safety standards set for Iranian CNG-powered Vehicles?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Indischer said:


> Any ideas on whose directives are pollution standards and safety standards set for Iranian CNG-powered Vehicles?



@mohsen bro please help my man out here .

i am out of info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> @mohsen bro please help my man out here .
> 
> i am out of info


من تو کامنت قبلی جوابش رو دادم و از نظر خودم که جواب کامل بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> من تو کامنت قبلی جوابش رو دادم و از نظر خودم که جواب کامل بود


lol he doesnt know persian :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

@mohsen @haman10 Brothers, which Government Agency forms the Motor Vehicle Safety Regulations in Iran? I think that would be the best way to restart my search. Any ideas on this? Please point me to that Organization, and I'll see if I can find any additional info thereafter.

And Mohsen baradar, I know as much Persian as you know Kannada.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> lol he doesnt know persian :d


as far as I remember it was in English:
Iranian Chill Thread | Page 635

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

@al-Hasani IS BANNED!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Doritos11

Hasani leaving the party

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SinaG

Doritos11 said:


> Hasani leaving the party


At least he went out in style

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Doritos11 
your new avatar is funny as always, LOL 
Anyway, dude, do not talk in his behind. he cannot respond your comment.


Doritos11 said:


> Hasani leaving the party


probably, Arabian Legend has screwed the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

is the Safavid Surenas coming back, he had good info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Doritos11 said:


> is the Safavid Surenas coming back, he had good info


No, he was permanently banned for being a stupid double user.
BTW, please do not use the term Safavid in your quotes anymore. I am from Qajar tribe which is also known as Qajar Safavid as well, and we were one of twelve Qizilbash tribes. Your misusing from this term is personally insulting for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

rmi5 said:


> BTW, please do not use the term Safavid in your quotes anymore. I am from Qajar tribe which is also known as Qajar Safavid as well, and we were one of twelve Qizilbash tribes. Your misusing from this term is personally insulting for me.



Will do my best, but they have brainwashed me calling me Safavid day and night

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Doritos11 said:


> Will do my best, but they have brainwashed me calling me Safavid day and night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Shah9 said:


> AL HASANI IS BANNED


Well, he asked for it, first he was racist against Iranians, then Kurds, then Turks, then Romanians and lately Russians.

The most funny part is he called 3-4 times Chinese members to join his racist discussions against Turks but the Chinese didnt give a sh*t about him, how pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RazPaK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@RazPaK Hey man, long time, no see, where were you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## usernameless

SinaG said:


> At least he went out in style



the hypocrite camel flips his words more than that car did in those few seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> @RazPaK Hey man, long time, no see, where were you?



I been chillin...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Al-hasani is probably so mad that he can't talk on the forum. He is probably on Google translate trying to figure out what we write in the tea house thread

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> Al-hasani is probably so mad that he can't talk on the forum. He is probably on Google translate trying to figure out what we write in the tea house thread


previously, he was a nice and friendly person with turks, I don't know why he changed his attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Lion

What's good, Iranians? Its time for me to eat some chelow kabab with doogh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

حمله وحشیانه پارسیان به صفحه فیسبوک یک چهره شناخته شده آمریکایی دیگر-GunazTV / اخبار

حمله وحشیانه پارسیان به صفحه فیسبوک یک چهره شناخته شده آمریکایی دیگر
Bazar Ertəsi, 02.03.2014 07:56
*گوناز تی وی:بعد از لیونل مسی و فرناندو لیما،پارسیان این بار با حمله به صفحه فیسبوک "آلکسیس تکسیس " وی را مورد فحاشی و الفاظ رکیک قرار داده اند و این مسئله صدای برخی رسانه های فارس زبان را نیز در آورده است .*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی،در روزهای گذشته موج گسترده ای از پارسیان در صفحه فیسبوک "آلکسیس تکسیس" بازیگر آمریکایی حاضر شده و وی را با الفاظی رکیک و بی ادبانه مورد هجوم قرار داده اند ،در روزهای گذشته بیش از صدها کامنت فحاشی از طرف پارسیان در صفحه فیسبوک این بازیگر گذاشته شده شده است ولی وی تاکنون عکس العملی در رابطه با این فحاشی های نشان ندارده است .*

*تعداد کامنت های ایرانی ها در روزهای گذشته در صفحه فیسبوک این بازیگر به چند هزار کامنت رسیده است که تمامی آن ها توهین آمیز و بی ادبانه است .*

*پارسیان همچنین پس از قرعه کشی دور مقدماتی جام جهانی و همگروهی ایران با آرژانتین،با هجوم به صفحه فیس بوک لیونل مسی، فرهنگ وحشیانه پارسی را نشان دادند. این کاربران با فحاشی های گسترده و بدون رعایت هیچ گونه آداب انسانی حتی به خانواده و نوامیس بهترین بازیکن فوتبال جهان طی سال های اخیر نیز رحم نکردند.*

*لیونل مسی در جواب کامنت های پارسیان،برایادب و فرهنگ این قوم وحشی ابراز تاسف کرده بود.*

*همچنین در پی اعلام نتایج قرعه کشی جام جهانی، پارسیان با حمله رسانه ای وحشیانه به یک زن مجری برنامه به نام فرناندو لیما وی را فاحشه نامیدند. دلیل این امر آن بوده است که پوشش دکولته ی خانم لیما طوری بود که تلویزیون ایران این قرعه کشی را نتوانست به طور زنده پخش نماید.ساعتی بعد از اعلام نتایج این قرعه کشی ایرانیان به صفحه ی فیسبوک این زن برزیلی هجوم برده و او را مورد تجاوز لفظی و هتاکی قرار دادند. شدت این حملات مجازی در حدی بوده است که خبر آن به سرعت رسانه ای شد و مردمان دنیای آزاد از این رفتار این غارنشینان مجازی پارس متعجب شدند .*

*گفتنی است برخی رسانه های فارسی برای سرپوش گذاشتن به مسئله توهین ها،ایراد را در شیوه پوشش خانم لیما دانستند که این تفکر را در هیچ جامعه ای به جز جامعه ای فارس نشین نمیتوان یافت و باید بعد از این سه شخصیت شناخته شده ،منتظر فحاشی پارسیان در صفحات فیسبوک چهره های دیگر بود زیرا این فرهنگ به بار نشسته تمامی جامعه فارس نشین را شامل میشود و به این سادگی قابل درمان نیست.*

*گوناز تی وی*




These are some of their comments in her FB page:

ای زن به تو از فاطمه اینگونه خطاب است
ارزنــده ترین زینـــت زن حفظ حجاب است 


خارجی های آشغال ازصفحه ما بریدبیرون

It is such a shame, I cannot quote rest of their comments. see it yourself .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Lol . Bye bye. @al-Hasani bye bye 

Congratulations everyone 

@rmi5 : so sorry your pal got banned man



rmi5 said:


> حمله وحشیانه پارسیان به صفحه فیسبوک یک چهره شناخته شده آمریکایی دیگر-GunazTV / اخبار
> 
> حمله وحشیانه پارسیان به صفحه فیسبوک یک چهره شناخته شده آمریکایی دیگر
> Bazar Ertəsi, 02.03.2014 07:56
> *گوناز تی وی:بعد از لیونل مسی و فرناندو لیما،پارسیان این بار با حمله به صفحه فیسبوک "آلکسیس تکسیس " وی را مورد فحاشی و الفاظ رکیک قرار داده اند و این مسئله صدای برخی رسانه های فارس زبان را نیز در آورده است .*
> 
> *به گزارش گوناز تی وی،در روزهای گذشته موج گسترده ای از پارسیان در صفحه فیسبوک "آلکسیس تکسیس" بازیگر آمریکایی حاضر شده و وی را با الفاظی رکیک و بی ادبانه مورد هجوم قرار داده اند ،در روزهای گذشته بیش از صدها کامنت فحاشی از طرف پارسیان در صفحه فیسبوک این بازیگر گذاشته شده شده است ولی وی تاکنون عکس العملی در رابطه با این فحاشی های نشان ندارده است .*
> 
> *تعداد کامنت های ایرانی ها در روزهای گذشته در صفحه فیسبوک این بازیگر به چند هزار کامنت رسیده است که تمامی آن ها توهین آمیز و بی ادبانه است .*
> 
> *پارسیان همچنین پس از قرعه کشی دور مقدماتی جام جهانی و همگروهی ایران با آرژانتین،با هجوم به صفحه فیس بوک لیونل مسی، فرهنگ وحشیانه پارسی را نشان دادند. این کاربران با فحاشی های گسترده و بدون رعایت هیچ گونه آداب انسانی حتی به خانواده و نوامیس بهترین بازیکن فوتبال جهان طی سال های اخیر نیز رحم نکردند.*
> 
> *لیونل مسی در جواب کامنت های پارسیان،برایادب و فرهنگ این قوم وحشی ابراز تاسف کرده بود.*
> 
> *همچنین در پی اعلام نتایج قرعه کشی جام جهانی، پارسیان با حمله رسانه ای وحشیانه به یک زن مجری برنامه به نام فرناندو لیما وی را فاحشه نامیدند. دلیل این امر آن بوده است که پوشش دکولته ی خانم لیما طوری بود که تلویزیون ایران این قرعه کشی را نتوانست به طور زنده پخش نماید.ساعتی بعد از اعلام نتایج این قرعه کشی ایرانیان به صفحه ی فیسبوک این زن برزیلی هجوم برده و او را مورد تجاوز لفظی و هتاکی قرار دادند. شدت این حملات مجازی در حدی بوده است که خبر آن به سرعت رسانه ای شد و مردمان دنیای آزاد از این رفتار این غارنشینان مجازی پارس متعجب شدند .*
> 
> *گفتنی است برخی رسانه های فارسی برای سرپوش گذاشتن به مسئله توهین ها،ایراد را در شیوه پوشش خانم لیما دانستند که این تفکر را در هیچ جامعه ای به جز جامعه ای فارس نشین نمیتوان یافت و باید بعد از این سه شخصیت شناخته شده ،منتظر فحاشی پارسیان در صفحات فیسبوک چهره های دیگر بود زیرا این فرهنگ به بار نشسته تمامی جامعه فارس نشین را شامل میشود و به این سادگی قابل درمان نیست.*
> 
> *گوناز تی وی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some of their comments in her FB page:
> 
> ای زن به تو از فاطمه اینگونه خطاب است
> ارزنــده ترین زینـــت زن حفظ حجاب است
> 
> 
> خارجی های آشغال ازصفحه ما بریدبیرون
> 
> It is such a shame, I cannot quote rest of their comments. see it yourself .



Lol . Wtf is goh naz tv ?

Alexis texas is a por* star . Parsi ha hamle kardan behesh 

Lol@ parsi ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shah9

Black Lion said:


> What's good, Iranians? Its time for me to eat some chelow kabab with doogh


Peurto Rico hmmmmmmm


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Lol . Bye bye. @al-Hasani bye bye
> 
> Congratulations everyone
> 
> @rmi5 : so sorry your pal got banned man
> 
> 
> 
> Lol . Wtf is goh naz tv ?
> 
> Alexis texas is a por* star . Parsi ha hamle kardan behesh
> 
> Lol@ parsi ha



Do not try to lick my a$$ by keep quoting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Do not try to lick my a$$ by keep quoting me.


Aye aye sir

Its always good to have a decent and polite man like u in the forum

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ایران: افشای فساد مالی گسترده در صنایع فولاد-GunazTV / اخبار
ایران: افشای فساد مالی گسترده در صنایع فولاد
Bazar Ertəsi, 02.03.2014 07:27
*گوناز تی وی: هنوز مدت زیادی از افشای ابعاد فساد مالی 9 هزار میلیاردی بابک زنجانی از سوی حسن روحانی نگذشته که یک نماینده مجلس از فساد مالی گسترده در صنایع فولاد خبر داده است. این افشاگری ها در حالی رخ می دهد که فسادی که در راس آن "بیت رهبری" قرار گرفته باعث شده تا بسیاری از مردم جغرافیای ایران دچار فقر و محرومیت های شدیدی گشته و دچار مشکلات اقتصادی فراوانی شوند.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، عضو كميته تحقيق و تفحص مجلس از صنايع فولاد آمارهاي دولت گذشته در خصوص توليد بيش از 18 ميليون تني فولاد را كذب خواند و گفت: "توليد فولاد در چند سال گذشته كمتر از 12 ميليون تن در سال بوده است. "عليرضا محجوب در خصوص تحقيق و تفحص مجلس از صنايع فولاد كشور اظهار كرد: "متاسفانه مواردي از فساد در تحقيقات مشخص شده است كه پيش‌بيني مي‌شود ميزان آن احتمالا حتي از فساد در تامين اجتماعي نيز بيشتر باشد."نماينده مردم تهران در پاسخ به اين سوال كه چگونه اين فساد رخ داده است، اذعان داشت: "به جاي اينكه سنگ آهن اكتشافي در كارخانجات به فولاد تبديل شوند به شكل خام صادر مي‌شدند و بيشتر سنگ آهن خام فروشي شده است تا به فولاد تبديل شود. وي افزود: اين در حالي است كه آمار‌هاي دولت گذشته از توليد فولاد بيش از 18 ميليون تن سخن مي‌گفت و اما آمار واقعي توليد فولاد كمتر از 12 ميليون تن بوده است."*

*پیشتر، اکبر ترکان، از مشاوران روحانی، در مصاحبه‌ای با روزنامه آرمان، از افشای يک فساد «ده‌ها هزار ميلياردی در آينده نزديک» خبر داد و به طور تلويحی گفت که اين فساد در دولت محمود احمدی‌نژاد رخ داده و فساد 9 هزار ميلياردی که اخيرا بارها به آن اشاره شده تنها «بخش کوچکی» از آن بوده است.مشاور ریيس جمهور ايران همچنين گفته بود، «مجموع تخلفاتی» که ديوان محاسبات کشور در هشت سال گذشته «از دولت گزارش کرده ده‌ها ميليارد دلار است*».

*در روزهای اخیر نیز ریيس جمهوری ايران در سخنانی بدون اشاره به نام بابک زنجانی، گفت که «بخش بزرگی» از بدهی دو ميليارد و 600 ميليون دلاری وی در زمان رياست جمهوری محمود احمدی‌نژاد، به شکل «پول نقد» به او داده شده تا بتواند بدهی‌های ايران را پرداخت کند.*

*حسن روحانی تاکيد کرده که همه اين پول نه اينکه يک محموله نفت خام را بدهيم که ببرند و بفروشند بلکه پول نقد به اين فرد داده شده تا بدهی‌های ما را با آن پرداخت کند.ریيس جمهوری ايران افزوده که تمام اين دو ميليارد و 600 ميليون دلار «پول نقد نيست»، بلکه «بخش بزرگی» از آن پول نقد است.او با بيان اينکه «عده‌ای در کشور سختی می‌کشند و دچار مشکل هستند و عده‌ای با حيله پول بيت‌المال را برداشتند»، گفته است: «زمانی که بحث فساد سه هزار ميليارد تومانی مطرح بود، دهان‌ها از اين ميزان باز بود و اکنون 9 هزار ميليارد تومان است.»ریيس جمهوری ايران در عين حال اين را هم گفته که تازه ما مطمئن نيستيم که اين 9 هزار ميليارد تومان همه‌اش باشد و ممکن است چيزهای ديگری هم باشد که بعداً کشف شود.»

گفتنی است فساد مالی، مانند سرطان، همهُ اندام جامعه ایرانی را فراگرفته است؛ و در رأس هرم اين فساد خامنه ای قرار دارد که، علاوه بر تسلط بر همهُ شريان‌های اقتصادی، به تنهايیصاحب اختيار95ميليارد دلار سرمايه است ، سرمايه‌ای که هيچ نهادی بر آن نظارت ندارد. رهبر هيچ کشوری در جهان چنين ثروتی در اختيار ندارد.دی پی این فشاد گسترده اقتصاد این کشور سقوط کرده و فقر و گرانی فراگير شده است. در سال 2012 در ميان 221 کشور جهان، تورم ايران در رتبه 4 بوده و بر اساس آمار دولتی، 40 ميليون ايرانی در زيرخط فقر مطلق و نسبیزندگی می‌کنند.همچنین بيکاری در ايران بيداد می‌کند و حتی بر اساس آمار دولتی، ايران در ميان 18 کشوری است کهبيشترين بيکار را در جهاندارند. از لحاظ فضای کسب و کار نیزرتبه ايراندر جهان 152 است. ارزش ریال نیز به شدت کاهش يافته و پول ايران جزوسه پول بی‌ارزش جهان شده است.گوناز تی وی

R.C
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

rmi5 said:


> previously, he was a nice and friendly person with turks, I don't know why he changed his attitude.



@al-Hasani is a student but somehow addicted to this site, some days back he's asking a ban for himself from mods....and they don't notice In the end this lead him to be suicidal....like Taliban/Khajits.....

Now, he just enjoying your (Turks/Iraninas) posts against him and concentrating on his studies lately..... Definatley he will come back with a Bang!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Tameem said:


> @al-Hasani is a student but somehow addicted to this site, some days back he's asking a ban for himself from mods....and they don't notice In the end this lead him to be suicidal....like Taliban/Khajits.....
> 
> Now, he just enjoying your (Turks/Iraninas) posts against him and concentrating on his studies lately..... Definatley he will come back with a Bang!!


You are maybe right, anyway, I wish him bests in his studies. Although I have had the toughest discussions with him in this forum, I always have respect for him.
Anyway, he should not troll turks, but except for that, I am fine with him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

rmi5 said:


> You are maybe right, anyway, I wish him bests in his studies. Although I have had the toughest discussions with him in this forum, I always have respect for him.



Yeah good Poster but
@al-Hasani....you might succeeds in your individual goal just for yourself but the race/religion/country you love so most in your posts have lost by your own bad advocating posts....just think about it b4 coming back & start again as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> but except for that, I am fine with him



thunder buddies for life 

@Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> حمله وحشیانه پارسیان به صفحه فیسبوک یک چهره شناخته شده آمریکایی دیگر-GunazTV / اخبار
> 
> حمله وحشیانه پارسیان به صفحه فیسبوک یک چهره شناخته شده آمریکایی دیگر
> Bazar Ertəsi, 02.03.2014 07:56
> *گوناز تی وی:بعد از لیونل مسی و فرناندو لیما،پارسیان این بار با حمله به صفحه فیسبوک "آلکسیس تکسیس " وی را مورد فحاشی و الفاظ رکیک قرار داده اند و این مسئله صدای برخی رسانه های فارس زبان را نیز در آورده است .*
> 
> *به گزارش گوناز تی وی،در روزهای گذشته موج گسترده ای از پارسیان در صفحه فیسبوک "آلکسیس تکسیس" بازیگر آمریکایی حاضر شده و وی را با الفاظی رکیک و بی ادبانه مورد هجوم قرار داده اند ،در روزهای گذشته بیش از صدها کامنت فحاشی از طرف پارسیان در صفحه فیسبوک این بازیگر گذاشته شده شده است ولی وی تاکنون عکس العملی در رابطه با این فحاشی های نشان ندارده است .*
> 
> *تعداد کامنت های ایرانی ها در روزهای گذشته در صفحه فیسبوک این بازیگر به چند هزار کامنت رسیده است که تمامی آن ها توهین آمیز و بی ادبانه است .*
> 
> *پارسیان همچنین پس از قرعه کشی دور مقدماتی جام جهانی و همگروهی ایران با آرژانتین،با هجوم به صفحه فیس بوک لیونل مسی، فرهنگ وحشیانه پارسی را نشان دادند. این کاربران با فحاشی های گسترده و بدون رعایت هیچ گونه آداب انسانی حتی به خانواده و نوامیس بهترین بازیکن فوتبال جهان طی سال های اخیر نیز رحم نکردند.*
> 
> *لیونل مسی در جواب کامنت های پارسیان،برایادب و فرهنگ این قوم وحشی ابراز تاسف کرده بود.*
> 
> *همچنین در پی اعلام نتایج قرعه کشی جام جهانی، پارسیان با حمله رسانه ای وحشیانه به یک زن مجری برنامه به نام فرناندو لیما وی را فاحشه نامیدند. دلیل این امر آن بوده است که پوشش دکولته ی خانم لیما طوری بود که تلویزیون ایران این قرعه کشی را نتوانست به طور زنده پخش نماید.ساعتی بعد از اعلام نتایج این قرعه کشی ایرانیان به صفحه ی فیسبوک این زن برزیلی هجوم برده و او را مورد تجاوز لفظی و هتاکی قرار دادند. شدت این حملات مجازی در حدی بوده است که خبر آن به سرعت رسانه ای شد و مردمان دنیای آزاد از این رفتار این غارنشینان مجازی پارس متعجب شدند .*
> 
> *گفتنی است برخی رسانه های فارسی برای سرپوش گذاشتن به مسئله توهین ها،ایراد را در شیوه پوشش خانم لیما دانستند که این تفکر را در هیچ جامعه ای به جز جامعه ای فارس نشین نمیتوان یافت و باید بعد از این سه شخصیت شناخته شده ،منتظر فحاشی پارسیان در صفحات فیسبوک چهره های دیگر بود زیرا این فرهنگ به بار نشسته تمامی جامعه فارس نشین را شامل میشود و به این سادگی قابل درمان نیست.*
> 
> *گوناز تی وی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some of their comments in her FB page:
> 
> ای زن به تو از فاطمه اینگونه خطاب است
> ارزنــده ترین زینـــت زن حفظ حجاب است
> 
> 
> خارجی های آشغال ازصفحه ما بریدبیرون
> 
> It is such a shame, I cannot quote rest of their comments. see it yourself .



Stop posting these crap news here + using Turk , Pars , Kurd , etc .

There are good and bad people in every nation . You mentioned the insults but not those 100 000 comments that tried to apologize .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Stop posting these crap news here + using Turk , Pars , Kurd , etc .



bless you bro .


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> bless you bro .



You too . Its good to see you still breathing 



haman10 said:


> Lol . Bye bye. @al-Hasani bye bye
> 
> Congratulations everyone
> 
> @rmi5 : so sorry your pal got banned man
> 
> 
> 
> Lol . Wtf is goh naz tv ?
> 
> Alexis texas is a por* star . Parsi ha hamle kardan behesh
> 
> Lol@ parsi ha



lol , Alexis Texas ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> lol , Alexis Texas ?!



yes , but she is disgusting 

didnt know about her , i googled her name


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> yes , but she is disgusting
> 
> didnt know about here , i googled her name



And you masturbated. Stop lying.


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> And you masturbated. Stop lying.



?

everyone has got a thing , some ppl masturbate some read books some take a cold shower .

anyhow i'm not interested in that , its puke-ish


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> ?
> 
> everyone has got a thing , some ppl masturbate some read books some take a cold shower .
> 
> anyhow i'm not interested in that , its puke-ish



I was joking. I just googled her name after you. lolz

I have never masturbated in my life. My grandfather told me it makes you weak(kamzoor). Every 2-3 three months when I wake up my shalwar is covered in man sauce and I end up throwing it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

RazPaK said:


> I was joking. I just googled her name after you. lolz
> 
> I have never masturbated in my life. My grandfather told me it makes you weak(kamzoor). Every 2-3 three months when I wake up my shalwar is covered in man sauce and I end up throwing it out.



You know , we don't really need that much detail

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> I was joking. I just googled her name after you. lolz



lol




RazPaK said:


> kamzoor


lolz 
kamzoor ! urdu=farsi




RazPaK said:


> Every 2-3 three months when I wake up my shalwar is covered in man sauce and I end up throwing it out.



awww man !!

u practically are disgusting ! lol



S00R3NA said:


> You know , we don't really need that much detail


lol yeah !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

S00R3NA said:


> You know , we don't really need that much detail




I can teach to you many things my friend. 

If you want to have boom boom in bedroom, then listen to me.

The day you plan to have love with your wife, drink 2 glasses of anar(pomegranate) juice in the morning. 

You will thank me later.



haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> lolz
> kamzoor ! urdu=farsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww man !!
> 
> u practically are disgusting ! lol
> 
> 
> lol yeah !



lol, no. When you don't release it, it comes out naturally when you are sleeping.


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> حمله وحشیانه پارسیان به صفحه فیسبوک یک چهره شناخته شده آمریکایی دیگر-GunazTV / اخبار
> 
> حمله وحشیانه پارسیان به صفحه فیسبوک یک چهره شناخته شده آمریکایی دیگر
> Bazar Ertəsi, 02.03.2014 07:56
> *گوناز تی وی:بعد از لیونل مسی و فرناندو لیما،پارسیان این بار با حمله به صفحه فیسبوک "آلکسیس تکسیس " وی را مورد فحاشی و الفاظ رکیک قرار داده اند و این مسئله صدای برخی رسانه های فارس زبان را نیز در آورده است .*
> 
> *به گزارش گوناز تی وی،در روزهای گذشته موج گسترده ای از پارسیان در صفحه فیسبوک "آلکسیس تکسیس" بازیگر آمریکایی حاضر شده و وی را با الفاظی رکیک و بی ادبانه مورد هجوم قرار داده اند ،در روزهای گذشته بیش از صدها کامنت فحاشی از طرف پارسیان در صفحه فیسبوک این بازیگر گذاشته شده شده است ولی وی تاکنون عکس العملی در رابطه با این فحاشی های نشان ندارده است .*
> 
> *تعداد کامنت های ایرانی ها در روزهای گذشته در صفحه فیسبوک این بازیگر به چند هزار کامنت رسیده است که تمامی آن ها توهین آمیز و بی ادبانه است .*
> 
> *پارسیان همچنین پس از قرعه کشی دور مقدماتی جام جهانی و همگروهی ایران با آرژانتین،با هجوم به صفحه فیس بوک لیونل مسی، فرهنگ وحشیانه پارسی را نشان دادند. این کاربران با فحاشی های گسترده و بدون رعایت هیچ گونه آداب انسانی حتی به خانواده و نوامیس بهترین بازیکن فوتبال جهان طی سال های اخیر نیز رحم نکردند.*
> 
> *لیونل مسی در جواب کامنت های پارسیان،برایادب و فرهنگ این قوم وحشی ابراز تاسف کرده بود.*
> 
> *همچنین در پی اعلام نتایج قرعه کشی جام جهانی، پارسیان با حمله رسانه ای وحشیانه به یک زن مجری برنامه به نام فرناندو لیما وی را فاحشه نامیدند. دلیل این امر آن بوده است که پوشش دکولته ی خانم لیما طوری بود که تلویزیون ایران این قرعه کشی را نتوانست به طور زنده پخش نماید.ساعتی بعد از اعلام نتایج این قرعه کشی ایرانیان به صفحه ی فیسبوک این زن برزیلی هجوم برده و او را مورد تجاوز لفظی و هتاکی قرار دادند. شدت این حملات مجازی در حدی بوده است که خبر آن به سرعت رسانه ای شد و مردمان دنیای آزاد از این رفتار این غارنشینان مجازی پارس متعجب شدند .*
> 
> *گفتنی است برخی رسانه های فارسی برای سرپوش گذاشتن به مسئله توهین ها،ایراد را در شیوه پوشش خانم لیما دانستند که این تفکر را در هیچ جامعه ای به جز جامعه ای فارس نشین نمیتوان یافت و باید بعد از این سه شخصیت شناخته شده ،منتظر فحاشی پارسیان در صفحات فیسبوک چهره های دیگر بود زیرا این فرهنگ به بار نشسته تمامی جامعه فارس نشین را شامل میشود و به این سادگی قابل درمان نیست.*
> 
> *گوناز تی وی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some of their comments in her FB page:
> 
> ای زن به تو از فاطمه اینگونه خطاب است
> ارزنــده ترین زینـــت زن حفظ حجاب است
> 
> 
> خارجی های آشغال ازصفحه ما بریدبیرون
> 
> It is such a shame, I cannot quote rest of their comments. see it yourself .


lol
بازی کی به این خانم پاک دامن توهین کرده

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> lol
> بازی کی به این خانم پاک دامن توهین کرده



dige een yaro dare cherto pert ziad post mikone

sabr ham haddi dare bekhoda


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> dige een yaro dare cherto pert ziad post mikone
> 
> sabr ham haddi dare bekhoda


ولی از شوخی گذشته کار درستی نکردن که به یه شخص حقیقی توهین کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> ولی از شوخی گذشته کار درستی نکردن که به یه شخص حقیقی توهین کردن



dadash bavar kon shookhi nakardam .

be har hal , tohin kar khoobi nist 

garche een yyaro yek por* star bashe .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> dadash bavar kon shookhi nakardam .
> 
> be har hal , tohin kar khoobi nist
> 
> garche een yyaro yek por* star bashe .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> lol
> بازی کی به این خانم پاک دامن توهین کرده



It seems she is popular in this forum .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

RazPaK said:


> I was joking. I just googled her name after you. lolz
> 
> I have never masturbated in my life. My grandfather told me it makes you weak(kamzoor). Every 2-3 three months when I wake up my shalwar is covered in man sauce and I end up throwing it out.



WTF? 

Just do yourself a favor and go find a girl or just masturbate. Waiting 3 months for it to happen in your sleep would make you even weaker. I assume, even a female fingernail would be enough to set you free right now  How can a man think straight like that...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The SiLent crY

TurAr said:


> WTF?
> 
> Just do yourself a favor and go find a girl or just masturbate. Waiting 3 months for it to happen in your sleep would make you even weaker. I assume, even a female fingernail would be enough to set you free right now  How can a man think straight like that...




We're not gonna have a happy ending here .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

TurAr said:


> WTF?
> 
> Just do yourself a favor and go find a girl or just masturbate. Waiting 3 months for it to happen in your sleep would make you even weaker. I assume, even a female fingernail would be enough to set you free right now  How can a man think straight like that...


----------



## Azizam

TurAr said:


> WTF?
> 
> Just do yourself a favor and go find a girl or just masturbate. Waiting 3 months for it to happen in your sleep would make you even weaker. I assume, even a female fingernail would be enough to set you free right now  How can a man think straight like that...


maybe even boy's touch is enough for him to get leaked. 

i think like al-hasani i need a ban too. this forum is ruining my whole life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

cmon stop it plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

ghara ghan said:


> cmon stop it plz



Right... 

Just couldn't help my self

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> It seems she is popular in this forum .


i saw her on a tv show.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> i saw her on a tv show.
> 
> View attachment 19535



You made my day .

Me , watching the program on channel 3 > not that bad


Zarghami >



>







Ali Motahari >



>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> lol
> بازی کی به این خانم پاک دامن توهین کرده


Kojaaye ghaziyeh khandeh daareh? in ya'ni in jamaa'at yek mosht ravaaniye oghde i hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Stop posting these crap news here + using Turk , Pars , Kurd , etc .
> 
> There are good and bad people in every nation . You mentioned the insults but not those 100 000 comments that tried to apologize .


if you don't like my posts, simply do a favor and STFU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Kojaaye ghaziyeh khandeh daareh? in ya'ni in jamaa'at yek mosht ravaaniye oghde i hastand.


@rmi5 cmon bro, i am not saying they did a good thing but she is a por* star, hearing insults is part of their job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@RazPaK 
Dude, get a girlfriend or wife, whomever you like. otherwise, it may seriously make trouble for your health. 



Ostad said:


> @rmi5 cmon bro, i am not saying they did a good thing but she is a por* star, hearing insults is part of their job.


and probably you think that farslar are doing her a favor in this way?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 cmon bro, i am not saying they did a good thing but she is a por* star, hearing insults is part of their job.


dude they are not that type you think they are however yes they are P.star but most of the were been young singer or models they didn't get what they dreaming so they enter P.industry btw those guys just showing whatta low mind they are and if our people don't stop them this will be green light for them to do it again and again in other page than you ill see how much respect the iranians will get in future

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @RazPaK
> Dude, get a girlfriend or wife, whomever you like. otherwise, it may seriously make trouble for your health.
> 
> 
> and probably you think that farslar are doing her a favor in this way?!!!


no, what the fudge. how about this Alexis is my hero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> dude they are not that type you think they are however yes they are .star but most of the were been young singer or models they didn't get what they dreaming so they enter P.industry btw those guys just showing whatta low mind they are and if our people don't stop them this will be green light for them to do it again and again in other page than you ill see how much respect the iranians will get in future



Exactly right.



Ostad said:


> no, what the fudge. how about this Alexis is my hero



Look at @ghara ghan 's comment. I agree with his opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> if you don't like my posts, simply do a favor and STFU.



So , that's your response ? , STFU ?! 


why ?! because I said there were good and bad people in every nation or because I told you to stop posting crap which was true as saying 1 specific race ( Pars ) insulted them is pure BS while every idiot knows speaking about Iran and Iranians means speaking about all races as they all are living together and under same flag .

I've always respected people here but some people don't deserve that .

who the hell are you to tell me STFU ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> dude they are not that type you think they are however yes they are P.star but most of the were been young singer or models they didn't get what they dreaming so they enter P.industry btw those guys just showing whatta low mind they are and if our people don't stop them this will be green light for them to do it again and again in other page than you ill see how much respect the iranians will get in future


i know but p.industry is wrong thing by all standards (religious,humanity,moral,...)in my first post i said i dont like this type of actions but even people of us are insulting her in her page.and about green light you are right but i dont have time for defending a por* star.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> So , that's your response ? , STFU ?!


yes


> why ?!


because what I am doing, is not your business.


> because I said there were good and bad people in every nation


That's the most lame excuse. if that's the case, why such things only happens from some specific people?


> or because I told you to stop posting crap which was true as saying 1 specific race ( Pars ) insulted them is pure BS while every idiot knows speaking about Iran and Iranians means speaking about all races as they all are living together and under same flag .
> 
> I've always respected people here but some people don't deserve that .
> who the hell are you to tell me STFU ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> yes
> 
> because what I am doing, is not your business.
> 
> That's the most lame excuse. if that's the case, why such things only happens from some specific people?



U better watch your little mouth kid

As always ur crossing the red line

Such an idiot kid you are
@Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> yes
> 
> because what I am doing, is not your business.
> 
> That's the most lame excuse. if that's the case, why such things only happens from some specific people?



I ask @All Iranian members to read our posts and judge them cos continuing this , is not gonna help .



>



Yes , I exactly expected that .


Have fun and forgive me if I annoyed you .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Trypanozoma cruzi aamel bimarie khaab afrighaee

Trypanozoma gambiense aamel shagas

Lol bad bakhti ma ru mibinin ?


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> U better watch your little mouth kid
> 
> As always ur crossing the red line
> 
> Such an idiot kid you are


چوب را که بلندکنی گربه دزده فرار میکنه!
Probably you have not still learnt that my discussion with other members is not your business.
Anyway, As I told you before, stop quoting my comments.
your comment only deserve a small "chos", not even one single word, but as you are a low life idiot who wants to keep meddling, I wrote my response.



S00R3NA said:


> I ask @All Iranian members to read our posts and judge them cos continuing this , is not gonna help .


judging what?


> Have fun and forgive me if I annoyed you .


Nope dude, I mostly don't give a damn about people on the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> چوب را که بلندکنی گربه دزده فرار میکنه!
> Probably you have not still learnt that my discussion with other members is not your business.
> Anyway, As I told you before, stop quoting my comments.
> your comment only deserve a small "chos", not even one single word, but as you are a low life idiot who wants to keep meddling, I wrote my response.



I do what I wanna do 




rmi5 said:


> Nope dude, I mostly don't give a damn about people on the internet


Visa vers kiddo visa vers 

Kiss your uncle goodbye now i got work to do 

MMMMUCH :-*

♥


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> I do what I wanna do
> 
> 
> 
> Visa vers kiddo visa vers
> 
> Kiss your uncle goodbye now i got work to do
> 
> MMMMUCH :-*
> 
> ♥



it seems that you like its taste, then keep licking and keeping it clean for me  I am fine with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> I ask @All Iranian members to read our posts and judge them cos continuing this , is not gonna help .


you don't need to ask, we all know he is a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> i know but p.industry is wrong thing by any standards (religious,humanity,moral,...)in my first post i said i dont like this type of actions but even people of us are insulting her in her page.and about green light you are right but i dont have time for defending por* star.


dude like it or not every country in every 15 years get hard shock it's fall to the Governor to govern the suctions after every economic success there is a economic fall and it will keep continuing raise and fall . in west people who lose their jobs and don't know whatta do there is a one secure options for them and that is **** industry to keep them safe to give them income to keep them healthy . in east (im talking about after fall of Soviet ) there wasn't such options for young girls so they fall on streets than they hunted by russian mafia and you know what happens to them they have no right there is no payment they are just sx slaves which will daily raped by customers and the Longevity of their lives was about 5 years after 5 years these girls dies or attempt Suicide . you see one side of the coin i telling you other side this is the options they have until they could find a job and come back to normal life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

hello guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> it seems that you like its taste, then keep licking and keeping it clean for me  I am fine with it.



That's why I like you 

You're such an idiot


----------



## Nomad16

Ayush said:


> hello guys


hi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

so guys what do you think about this whole ukraine russia spat?


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> hello guys


How's my bhai doin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

ghara ghan said:


> hi


welcome to pdf.
seen your posts,you are a good poster 

so you are an iranian turkmen?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> so guys what do you think about this whole ukraine russia spat?


Viva russia 
Suck it US 

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG

Ayush said:


> so guys what do you think about this whole ukraine russia spat?


Don't care. Dislike Russia and the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> How's my bhai doin ?


tests got over last week.
celebrated each and every day. 
now trying to get back to normal.
how are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Ayush said:


> welcome to pdf.
> seen your posts,you are a good poster
> 
> so you are an iranian turkmen?


yes i am  and ty your opinion about me make me happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SinaG said:


> Don't care. Dislike Russia and the west.


Lol , its turning to a cold war look-alike fight

We cannot stand neutral


----------



## SinaG

haman10 said:


> Lol , its turning to a cold war look-alike fight
> 
> We cannot stand neutral


We should try to mind our own business and not become anyones puppet. Remember Russians don't care about us, they only are after their own interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> tests got over last week.
> celebrated each and every day.
> now trying to get back to normal.
> how are you?


3 days from now , I'm a free man

Lol . But for now I gotta study 

Chao everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> Viva russia
> Suck it US
> 
> Lol





SinaG said:


> Don't care. Dislike Russia and the west.


indians support russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> 3 days from now , I'm a free man
> 
> Lol . But for now I gotta study
> 
> Chao everyone



Good Luck Dr .

Don't screw up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> Lol , its turning to a cold war look-alike fight
> 
> We cannot stand neutral


dude with no offense if this country was in your hand for 4 years than we .......  look at the countries which involved in cold war they winner(usa) gets all the loser ,lose all we should stay out of it . look to the natural countries they are true winner let them weaken each other we will have fruit after cold war if u stay in russian side you will turn this country into 5 pieces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> judging what?



What we were talking about .



> Nope dude, I mostly don't give a damn about people on the internet



I do . being nice to people isn't limited in real life .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

Ayush said:


> indians support russia


Aren't India and US allies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

کیمِ جونگ ایل و کیمِ کارداشیان
هردوتا کیم‌اند اما این کجا و آن کجا
​آن یـکی کیمی‌ست کآدم می‌خورد
این یکی کیمی‌ست کآدم می‌خورد​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

Iran-Kuweit: 3-2 

Aslan khub nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

Gilamard said:


> Iran-Kuweit: 3-2
> 
> Aslan khub nist.



My friends told me they played with their b-team, maybe that is why.. just to test new, inexperienced players

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gilamard

Esfand said:


> My friends told me they played with their b-team, maybe that is why.. just to test new, inexperienced players



Yes you are right. 
Team Melli reserves defeats Kuwait. | TeamMelli
But heck, it's Kuweit and we were playing at home. Anyway it's still better than a loose.
Let's wait for the friendly game against Guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> dude like it or not every country in every 15 years get hard shock it's fall to the Governor to govern the suctions after every economic success there is a economic fall and it will keep continuing raise and fall . in west people who lose their jobs and don't know whatta do there is a one secure options for them and that is **** industry to keep them safe to give them income to keep them healthy . in east (im talking about after fall of Soviet ) there wasn't such options for young girls so they fall on streets than they hunted by russian mafia and you know what happens to them they have no right there is no payment they are just sx slaves which will daily raped by customers and the Longevity of their lives was about 5 years after 5 years these girls dies or attempt Suicide . you see one side of the coin i telling you other side this is the options they have until they could find a job and come back to normal life


so All's fair in love and war ?, this is going to make them good guys? lets look at this side of coin, do you know this protecting system for girls destroyed how many families? do you know about percentage of single mothers in us?half of the childrens even dont know about their mothers/fathers.











> *The Mysterious and Alarming Rise of Single Parenthood in America*
> Single parents have more than tripled as a share of American households since 1960. It's a huge problem without an easy explanation.
> APARNA MATHUR, HAO FU, AND PETER HANSENSEP 3 2013, 11:31 AM ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters
> You probably remember the headlines about “Breadwinner Moms” a few months ago. The Pew Center had published a report finding women are the best-paid workers in a record 40 percent of households with children under 18. That’s practically quadruple the 1960 number.
> 
> But a little detail was often lost in the large-font headlines. Sixty percent of “breadwinner-mom” families are really just single-mom families. In fact, single moms account for precisely one-quarter of U.S. households. Single dads make up another 6 percent.
> 
> In other words, the biggest story here isn’t the rise of female earners, exactly, even though that’s a distinct and powerful trend. This is really a story about a more astonishing fact: _Single parents have more than tripled as a share of American households since 1960._
> 
> Single parent households exist in a different socioeconomic pool than married households. Single mothers earn incomes that place them well below married mothers in the income ladder. According to Pew, married mothers earned a median family income of $80,000 in 2011, almost four times more than families led by a single mom. This is likely a consequence of the lower educational qualifications of single mothers, as well as the fact that they are younger and more likely to be black or Hispanic. Married mothers tend to be older and are disproportionately white and college-educated.
> 
> Our own analysis, using data from the Current Population Survey March Supplement for 2007-2012 closely parallels Pew’s findings, with some interesting nuances. In 2007, a married mother earned an average income of $57,194, nearly double that of single moms. Even after the recession hit married couples the hardest, average real incomes of single moms were just 60 percent of married moms in 2012. Differences in incomes between single and married dads also persisted over the course of the recession.
> 
> Although single dads earn more than single moms, but single parents, overall, earn less than married parents. It comes down to jobs, really. More than 80 percent of moms with spouses are employed, but only 60 percent of single mothers are in full-time jobs -- perhaps due to the difficulty of managing children alone. Similarly, single dads are less likely to be in full-time jobs (69 percent) than married dads (88 percent).
> 
> There is much more research to do, but this much we know: Single parents work less and learn less because they are the sole caretakers for their children. A recent report by the International Labor Organization shows that the US is the only country in the top fifteen most competitive ones that does not mandate paid maternity leave, paid sick leave and does not guarantee paid vacation time. New parents in the US are guaranteed their jobs for 12 weeks after the arrival of a new baby under the Family Medical Leave Act of 1993.
> 
> Paying for childcare can also be incredibly costly, driving down the incentives to work. Research confirms this intuition in several ways. Mothers who live near their mothers or mothers-in-law participate in the labor force significantly more than mothers who do not live close. Childcare subsidies can be incredibly important in allowing single mothers to find jobs with conventional or standard schedules.
> 
> The ability to work a standard schedule is more important than one might expect. A few studies have found that workers engaged in non-standard work are more likely to be assigned to routine jobs and to receive less training and fewer promotions than others. Consequently these workers earn less and are less likely to have health insurance and pension benefits than standard workers. Furthermore, nonstandard work is linked to a number of adverse outcomes for parents and children, such as work and family conflicts, marital instability, health problems for both parents and children, and poor educational outcomes for children.
> 
> Most strikingly, our data suggest that the presence or absence of children might be the single biggest factor explaining income differences between single and married mothers. For single and married women without children, the average difference in income in 2012 was $857—almost inconsequential compared to the almost $19,000 difference between single and married mothers. The differences for single and married men are also lower in the case of no children, but they are still fairly significant.
> 
> Hence the rise of single parenting, particularly single mothers, represents both a promise and a problem. If this is the path forward for society, we need to do all that we can to ensure that for these families single parenting is in fact a dream, and not the enormous challenge that it currently is today.



2012

Number of live births to unmarried women: 1,609,619
Birth rate for unmarried women: 45.3 births per 1,000 unmarried women aged 15-44 years
Percent of all births to unmarried women: 40.7%
cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> cheers.



couldnt put it better 

cheers to u buddy !



Gilamard said:


> Iran-Kuweit: 3-2
> Aslan khub nist.



kheyli ham bad nist khob

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

Have any of you guys ever went to a football match live? I've heard that people go *really* crazy at times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

SinaG said:


> Aren't India and US allies?


india has a very independent foreign policy and we try to be friendly with everyone.
though both the countries are our friends,india has no better friend than russia.
and no usa and india are not allies,not by far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> so All's fair in love and war ?, this is going to make them good guys? lets look at this side of coin, do you know this protecting system for girls destroyed how many families? do you know about percentage of single mothers in us?half of the childrens even dont know about their mothers/fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012
> 
> Number of live births to unmarried women: 1,609,619
> Birth rate for unmarried women: 45.3 births per 1,000 unmarried women aged 15-44 years
> Percent of all births to unmarried women: 40.7%
> cheers.


dude i didn't say P.industry is the best options but still better than being street girl you always dont have good and bad options some time you must chose between bad and worst btw the things you put there is not related to P.industry . P.stars get marry after they retired form P.industry their name is not real some of them just enter for few month or year and as soon as they find a job they exit the industry . the single mom is on the _prostitute_ topic specially unmanaged prostitute they are very vulnerable . i give you example . a student prostituting so she could finish her study but she unexpectedly get Pregnant now her life will ruined and she will become single mom . also the "Number of live births to unmarried women" cant mean all of these child dont have father or their mothers are prostitute . i ill give you an other example about it . imagine 2 students of medicine they must both study for 6 year before Graduate if they enter university in age of 19 they will Graduate in age of 25 ofc if they could finish it in time it may take 1 or 2 more years and now must study for 4 years for higher education if they ofc if they could finish they study in time they will be in age of 29 or 30 now think about it if they wanna continue their study she will pas age of Pregnancy . maybe some of those 1.609.619 are the medicine students in west a lot of people fear marriage cuz of the hard law about divorce so they try to live several years under a roof to see if they could merry or not or some of them are those who cant merry so they chose to spend their money on their life instead of marriage in iran if you wanna marry at least you need 60 million toman for low class marriage now think if they dont marry and spend their money to buy a house how many iranian will have house for their own in the first day of marriage ?? i dont say this is a good thing or bad thing these are culture differences between us and them thats all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

000010 said:


> @rmi5 Kose nanaye jendat harumzade...
> Madarghabhe ! get your a$$hole out of iranian chill thread Boro kun bede be sia pusta tu amrica.Get your A$$hole out of here.madajende to bacheye chandome nanati??
> Umadi iran ye kuniam be man bede jeret bedam...



@Serpentine
Your moderation sucks and you are responsible for this mess. Why this a$$hole is allowed to open his dirty mouth and insult me and my family like this? you have not even deleted their posts in past when they insulted me.
We all know that who is this multiple account user. he is haman10 aka Resurection aka hosseini aka Momble The Great aka Ironboot aka Tesurrection, ... . Why don't you report it to @WebMaster ? It is not always my responsibility to call mods and let them know about these a$$holes.
@WebMaster , this is the nth account of this a$$hole who has insulted me. BTW, dude, you need to do something very serious about the moderation of Iran section. The mod literally allows scum terrorist supporters to roam freely, do not report them for being multiple account user, and unfairly bans foreign users.
@WebMaster @Oscar @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @blain2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> he is haman10



?


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Your moderation sucks and you are responsible for this mess. Why this a$$hole is allowed to open his dirty mouth and insult me and my family like this? you have not even deleted their posts in past when they insulted me.
> We all know that who is this multiple account user. he is haman10 aka Resurection aka hosseini aka Momble The Great aka Ironboot aka Tesurrection, ... . Why don't you report it to @WebMaster ? It is not always my responsibility to call mods and let them know about these a$$holes.
> @WebMaster , this is the nth account of these a$$hole who has insulted me. BTW, dude, you need to do something very serious about the moderation of Iran section. The mod literally allows scum terrorist supporters to roam freely, do not report them for being multiple account user, and unfairly bans foreign users.
> @WebMaster @Oscar @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @blain2


dude i know your angry but don't let your anger to down your standard this is their multiple account they wont lose anything if they banned you are a polite honored guy don't let them take you down don't let them to turn you to some one like their own

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> dude i know your angry but don't let your anger to down your standard this is their multiple account they wont lose anything if they banned you are a polite honored guy don't let them take you down don't let them to turn you to some one like their own


I previously made it very clear for @Serpentine to stop his scum friends from insulting me and my family, and otherwise, I would start to complain to the Admin and @mods.
BTW, Dear @WebMaster this haman10 had another account @Momble The Great which it was permanently banned for being a multiple account user, after I reported it in GHQ section. But, his @haman10 account is still active. If I remember correctly, due to the PDF laws, both of his accounts need to be banned when he gets exposed. please deal with him.

@WebMaster @Oscar @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @blain2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

you know your just being a little kid crying ?



rmi5 said:


> this haman10 had another account








*they can check the IP*


----------



## SinaG

It's very funny because rmi5 has insulted several people's mothers and not been banned. I personally have seen him insult @kollang and @haman10 mother for no reason. He also accuses anybody that he doesn't like of being a multiple account user. He has accused me and is now accusing haman.

@Serpentine you have repeatedly seen @rmi5 insult Persians, Kurds and Armenians and you have seen him post news from separatist organizations like gunaz. Yet you allow him to roam freely around Iran section and now he is even insulting you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SinaG said:


> It's very funny because rmi5 has insulted several people's mothers and not been banned. I personally have seen him insult @kollang and @haman10 mother for no reason. He also accuses anybody that he doesn't like of being a multiple account user. He has accused me and is now accusing haman.
> 
> @Serpentine you have repeatedly seen @rmi5 insult Persians, Kurds and Armenians and you have seen him post news from separatist organizations like gunaz. Yet you allow him to roam freely around Iran section and now he is even insulting you.



oh wait , maybe @SinaG is one of my accounts ! ?

isnt it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> It's very funny because rmi5 has insulted several people's mothers and not been banned. I personally have seen him insult @kollang and @haman10 mother for no reason. He also accuses anybody that he doesn't like of being a multiple account user. He has accused me and is now accusing haman.
> 
> @Serpentine you have repeatedly seen @rmi5 insult Persians, Kurds and Armenians and you have seen him post news from separatist organizations like gunaz. Yet you allow him to roam freely around Iran section and now he is even insulting you.



kollang and haman10 used a F word and insulted me, and when I opposed, they said that, it is not insulting. then I said, if it is not insulting, tell it your mothers. I think what I said was the logical response.
BTW, Do not play victim. we all know you are butthurt about your failed trolling and banning your dear stupid double user friend @Surenas. Go and cry somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Yo, whats up people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> kollang and haman10 used a F word and insulted me, and when I opposed, they said that, it is not insulting. then I said, if it is not insulting, tell it your mothers. I think what I said was the logical response.
> BTW, Do not play victim. we all know you are butthurt about your failed trolling and banning your dear stupid double user friend @Surenas. Go and cry somewhere else.



@SinaG and @Surenas are double users

@haman10 and who was his name ? @Momble The Great are also doublw users

there is @SOHEIL and @mohsen and @kollang too , theyre terrorist double users

and at last there is this idiot who might also be a double user named @Serpentine

===================

alright whos left ?

i guess its just the polite , decent , non troll @rmi5 



Sinan said:


> Yo, whats up people.



as always , rmi5 started a fight here

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

You guys were so tight a few months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

with this forum law freedom of speech is one of the basic right you can speak (same as insulting baktiyaris and call it freedom of speech) no matter of your nationality or political view as long as @rmi5 is iranian which he is he can post here you cant insult him as you cant insult regime supporter or opposed let it make clear this things insult is not free here the things 000010 is done should not welcomed by iranian members i hop you get what im saying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> with this forum law freedom of speech is one of the basic right you can speak (same as insulting baktiyaris and call it freedom of speech) no matter of your nationality or political view as long as @rmi5 is iranian which he is he can post here you cant insult him as you cant insult regime supporter or opposed let it make clear this things insult is not free here the things 000010 is done should not welcomed by iranian members i hop you get what im saying



youre new here buddy 

when 10 people are furious about his insults in this forum , fekresho bokon dige ghazie chiye .

you have no idea about the things he said and the way he acted .

its not about the regime anymore . dare separatism ru rasman tabligh mikone 

24/7 dar mored turko kurdo pars harf mizane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> You guys were so tight a few months ago.


Well, after our mod failed to deal with these trolls and I felt and took the responsibility to report these scums to mods, all of the basiji trolls have became against me, and insult me on a daily basis, and I report them continuously and they get banned, and they again create a new account, but our mod does not report it to admins. here is a few of these goons names that I recall that have been banned by my reports:
Momble The Great, Ironboot, TakhtJamshid, Martyr Ommlette, shiapahlevan, hosseini, amirmahdi, Tesurrection, Resurection, ...
Now, you may know why these goons are so butthurt about me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 000010

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Your moderation sucks and you are responsible for this mess. Why this a$$hole is allowed to open his dirty mouth and insult me and my family like this? you have not even deleted their posts in past when they insulted me.
> We all know that who is this multiple account user. he is haman10 aka Resurection aka hosseini aka Momble The Great aka Ironboot aka Tesurrection, ... . Why don't you report it to @WebMaster ? It is not always my responsibility to call mods and let them know about these a$$holes.
> @WebMaster , this is the nth account of this a$$hole who has insulted me. BTW, dude, you need to do something very serious about the moderation of Iran section. The mod literally allows scum terrorist supporters to roam freely, do not report them for being multiple account user, and unfairly bans foreign users.
> @WebMaster @Oscar @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @blain2



U son of the bitch terrorist is your bloddy country that u work for.U are not irani u should go out of iranian thread.Every iranian hate u .. Get lost u anti iranian bathroom cockroach!!



rmi5 said:


> Well, after our mod failed to deal with these trolls and I felt and took the responsibility to report these scums to mods, all of the basiji trolls have became against me, and insult me on a daily basis, and I report them continuously and they get banned, and they again create a new account, but our mod does not report it to admins. here is a few of these goons names that I recall that have been banned by my reports:
> Momble The Great, Ironboot, TakhtJamshid, Martyr Ommlette, shiapahlevan, hosseini, amirmahdi, Tesurrection, Resurection, ...
> Now, you may know why these goons are so butthurt about me.



Get lost from here mother fucker
U are noti rani
Get lost motherf
U motherfucker should know I am not the one that u dirty cockroach said
Get lost motherfucker from iranian..


----------



## haman10

000010 said:


> U son of the bitch terrorist is your bloddy country that u work for.U are not irani u should go out of iranian thread.Every iranian hate u .. Get lost u anti iranian bathroom cockroach!!
> rf



believe me , youre helping him

he wants you to insult him so that he can walk away from everything he did

bavar kon oon doost dare behesh fosh bedi .

velesh kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 000010

haman10 said:


> believe me , youre helping him
> 
> he wants you to insult him so that he can walk away from everything he did
> 
> bavar kon oon doost dare behesh fosh bedi .
> 
> velesh kon



Kose nanash madarsag !un irani nist khodesho inja jaye irania zade harumzade


----------



## haman10

okey lets count here :

@haman10 @mohsen @S00R3NA @SinaG @Surenas @kollang @SOHEIL @Serpentine 

against

@rmi5

but since we are all double users , then its better to say its like this :

@haman10

vs

@rmi5


 crazy dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> youre new here buddy
> 
> when 10 people are furious about his insults in this forum , fekresho bokon dige ghazie chiye .
> 
> you have no idea about the things he said and the way he acted .
> 
> its not about the regime anymore . dare separatism ru rasman tabligh mikone
> 
> 24/7 dar mored turko kurdo pars harf mizane


dude as log as i remember he is not separatism but he get's upset when when people saying things about turk or azerbijan same as me if some buddy insult turkmens like surenas i ill get upset and i will respond harder thats normal the link he put as long as i remmber was about turkmens tribal activity in Anatoli azerbijan and sirya he's other link was about iranian mass attacking to some one's page similar to lima's and messi's page in facebook he didn't write all of these by him self he just copy/ paste it . now some one will insult some other other one will insult harder and it will keep going are we children ? lets not continue this it wont help us lets start fresh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 000010

@mods please fired rim5


----------



## Nomad16

000010 said:


> Kose nanash madarsag !un irani nist khodesho inja jaye irania zade harumzade


harfe dahaneto befahm effate kalam dashte bash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> again mate , u dont know him
> 
> give it some time ...


well he was the first iranian who welcomed me here i talk with him more than anyone in PDF and he is good guy i can say except him and you and ostad i dont have friend among iranians it's make me upset that you two are not friends something i cant do about it but i wonder since you are not friends why you are talking to each other ? let's end this now 



rmi5 said:


> Diggi ke baraaye man nemijousheh, mikhaam sare sag toush bejousheh


i know what your meaning but this is not the way dude lets not continue this lets stay in pace just for know surenas will be happy about you avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> well he was the first iranian who welcomed me here i talk with him more than anyone in PDF and he is good guy i can say except him and you and ostad i dont have friend among iranians it's make me upset that you two are not friends something i cant do about it but i wonder since you are not friends why you are talking to each other ? let's end this now



azizam , iran hame chize mane . hazeram har lahze vase iran bemiramo zende sham

man yeki nemitoonam hozoor een bacharo tahamol konam . albate kari behesh nadaram va nadashtam 

ama moghe ee ke mire ru asabam , va khodesh midoone key ha hast , manam daram barash 

kholase , shoma hamishe tarafdar dari too irani ha

motaesefam ke een chiza ru didi inja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Your moderation sucks and you are responsible for this mess. Why this a$$hole is allowed to open his dirty mouth and insult me and my family like this? you have not even deleted their posts in past when they insulted me.
> We all know that who is this multiple account user. he is haman10 aka Resurection aka hosseini aka Momble The Great aka Ironboot aka Tesurrection, ... . Why don't you report it to @WebMaster ? It is not always my responsibility to call mods and let them know about these a$$holes.
> @WebMaster , this is the nth account of this a$$hole who has insulted me. BTW, dude, you need to do something very serious about the moderation of Iran section. The mod literally allows scum terrorist supporters to roam freely, do not report them for being multiple account user, and unfairly bans foreign users.
> @WebMaster @Oscar @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @blain2



Dude calm down.
Despite your belief and unlike many on this forum, I have other things in REAL life to do and I can't be online 24/7 to stop some madman from insulting you. I have already banned him. He was not @haman10, it was a duplicate account of Iranzamin aka Falon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> man be shoma payaam khosousi daadam. age mikhaay, ounjaa ba man sohbat kon.


ok


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> it was a duplicate account of Iranzamin aka Falon.



holy shyt !!

did u compare their IPs ? 

kheyli mohme vasam lotfan begoo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Your fights will not be tolerated here anymore, you were right, I was too soft, but if I ever see a fight here again, I will simply thread ban the violators, problem solved, case closed.

@rmi5: posting separatist contents or propagating separatism is against rules of this forum, so you may not post news from separatist websites like gunaz tv and other nonsense or insult other ethnic groups. I ignored it till now.

@haman10 and others: One single violation on this section, including insults, trollings and etc and a 1 week thread ban will be issued.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Your fights will not be tolerated here anymore, you were right, I was too soft, but if I ever see a fight here again, I will simply thread ban the violators, problem solved, case closed.
> 
> @rmi5: posting separatist contents or propagating separatism is against rules of this forum, so you may not post news from separatist websites like gunaz tv and other nonsense or insult other ethnic groups. I ignored it till now.
> 
> @haman10 and others: One single violation on this section, including insults, trollings and etc and a 1 week thread ban will be issued.



god bless you my man !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Your fights will not be tolerated here anymore, you were right, I was too soft, but if I ever see a fight here again, I will simply thread ban the violators, problem solved, case closed.
> 
> *@haman10 and others: One single violation on this section, including insults, trollings and etc and a 1 week thread ban will be issued.*



That's a good news if you really do so. after all, it is your responsibility as a mod to make sure that trolls do not roam freely in the forum, and I am tired of keep reporting their trolling to Webmaster, and rest of mods.


> @rmi5: posting separatist contents or propagating separatism is against rules of this forum, so you may not post news from separatist websites like gunaz tv and other nonsense or insult other ethnic groups. I ignored it till now.


Well, whether some people like it or not, Gunaz TV is a world wide respected news agency, who promotes democracy and freedom. What you said, does not apply to Gunaz TV. Anyway, their news is mostly repeated by other news agencies like BBC CNN, radiofarda, ... So, I can even mention both sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> That's a good news if you really do so. after all, it is your responsibility as a mod to make sure that trolls do not roam freely in the forum, and I am tired of keep reporting their trolling to Webmaster, and rest of mods.
> 
> Well, whether some people like it or not, Gunaz TV is a world wide respected news agency, who promotes democracy and freedom. What you said, does not apply to Gunaz TV. Anyway, their news is mostly repeated by other news agencies like BBC CNN, radiofarda, ... So, I can even mention both sources.



No, Gunaz tv is only respected for those who promote separatism, not for 'common' Iranians and the level of bs on this site is so high that there is no way to describe it. And I don't like BBC either, it has its own propaganda, just like some domestic websites that are full of $hit. Now this is my PERSONAL opinion, not a Mod's opinion.

You can post news from any source you want, but if there is slightest indication that it is targeting a certain ethnic group or spreading hateful separatism content it will be deleted and warnings will be issued, according to forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Dude calm down.
> Despite your belief and unlike many on this forum, I have other things in REAL life to do and I can't be online 24/7 to stop some madman from insulting you. I have already banned him. He was not @haman10, it was a duplicate account of Iranzamin aka Falon.


How did you find out? did you check IPs? since his childish grammar was more similar to Resurection, and his initial posts in the thread which he was chatting with haman10, and islam shall be the winner, was also revealing.
Anyway, @Islam shall be the winner I know that you have been in contact with him (000010) via email. would you mind to let us know that he was Falon or Resurection? or, are they the same person?!!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Actually, it was me. 

Surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> How did you find out? did you check IPs? since his childish grammar was more similar to Resurection, and his initial posts in the thread which he was chatting with haman10, and islam shall be the winner, was also revealing.
> Anyway, @Islam shall be the winner I know that you have been in contact with him (000010) via email. would you mind to let us know that he was Falon or Resurection? or, are they the same person?!!! LOL


Not an ip check, it was based on my past experience with him but whoever he was, that account deserved a ban and it was given. I really don't care who the real persons behind suicide accounts are, they will just get banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Actually, it was me.
> 
> Surprise.





Serpentine said:


> Not an ip check, but whatever he/she was, that account deserved a ban and it was given. I really don't care who the real person behind suicide accounts are, they will just get banned.


Thanks man.


----------



## rmi5

رییس جمهور اوکراین ادعا کرد که ناوگان روسی کشتی های اوکراینی را متوقف کرده است/آمریکا روسیه را تحریم می کند
Çərsənbə Axşamı, 03.03.2014 11:02
*گوناز تی وی : ایالات متحده برای تحریم شدید روسیه آماده می شود
به گزارش گوناز تی وی تورچین اف رییس جمهور اوکراین ادعا کرده است که روسها کشتی های نظامی اوکراین را متوقف کرده اند. پس از انتشار این خبر وزارت خارجه ی آمریکا با انتشار مطلبی ادعا کرد که برای تحریم های همه جانبه ی روسیه آماده می شوند. در این مورد همچنین مارک ماردل، سردبیر اخبار شمال آمریکای بی‌بی‌سی: وزارت امور خارجه آمریکا می گوید که برای اعمال تحریم علیه روسیه آماده می شود.
اتحادیه ی اروپا نیز ابراز داشته است که در 6 مارس (سه روز بعد) برای بررسی وضعیت اوکراین گردهم خواهند آمد.
مقامات وزارت خارجه آمریکا می‌گویند که گزارشهای مبنی بر تهدید روسیه در استفاده از زور علیه اوکراین اگر صحت داشته باشد، به معنی افزایش خطرناک بحران در منطقه است.
همچنین خبر می رسد که وزیران امور خارجه اتحادیه اروپا پس از نشست اضطراری خود در بروکسل، با صدور بیانیه‌ای "نقض آشکار تمامیت ارضی و حاکمیت ملی اوکراین در اثر اقدامات تهاجمی نیروهای مسلح روسیه" را به شدت محکوم کردند و خواهان بازگشت سربازان روسیه به پایگاه های خود در شبه جزیره کریمه شدند.
رادوسلاو سیکورسکی، وزیر امور خارجه لهستان به بی‌بی‌سی گفت: وحشت عمده من از این است که مقامات روسیه تبلیغات خودشان را باور کنند، مرتکب اشتباهات مهلک شوند و دروازه دوزخ را باز کنند.
هرمن ون رومپوی، رئیس شورای اروپا توییت کرده است: اجلاس فوق العاده روسای جمهوری و نخست وزیران اتحادیه اروپا به منظور کمک به کاهش تنش در اوکراین روز سه شنبه برگزار می شود.
از سوی دیگر نیز کشتی های نظامی آمریکا و روسیه به سوی دریای سیاه به حرکت در آمده اند لوران فابیوس وزیر خارجه فرانسه نیز گفته است که "روس‌ها نمی‌خواهند کشورهایی که زمانی در قلمرو امپراتوری‌شان بودند زیاد از کنترلشان خارج شوند. در مورد کریمه، آنها از قبل در سواستوپول پایگاه داشتند، با توجه به آنچه در اوکراین اتفاق افتاد، یعنی سرنگونی یا کناره گیری یانوکوویچ، آنها می‌خواهند دوباره کریمه را در کنترل بگیرند. روشن است که این از نظر حقوق بین‌المللی کاملا غیر قابل قبول است"
در مورد بحران اوکراین سایت گوناز تی وی لحظه به لحظه همگام با تحولات به روز خواهد شد
گوناز تی وی
A.I
کشتی های روسی از تنگه ی چاناق قلعه گذشتند
Çərsənbə Axşamı, 03.03.2014 10:00
گوناز تی وی : دو کشتی نظامی روسی مستقر در مدیترانه به سوی دریای سیاه در حرکت هستند
به گزارش گوناز تی وی دو کشتی نظامی روسی به نامهای ساراتوو و یامال با گذر از بغاز چاناق قلعه ی تورکیه وارد دریای مرمره شده و از آنجا به سوی دریای سیاه به حرکت در آمدند.
همچنین ساعتی پیش خبری منتشر شد مبنی بر اینکه از منابع یونانی نقل کرده اند که ناوهای جنگی هواپیمابر آمریکا مانند یو اس رمیج و یو اس نیوی همچنین ناوگان ششم دریایی این کشور با سیصد سرباز از سواحل یونان به سوی دریای سیاه به راه افتاده اند.
از سوی دیگر طرف اوکراینی اعلام کرده است که اطلاعاتی در دست دارد مبنی بر اینکه قرار است روسها امشب با یک درگیری ساختگی و به شکل کشتن چند سرباز خود به نیروهای اوکراینی حمله کنند.
از سوی دیگر خبرها حاکی است که روسها سربازان زیادی را به منطقه گسیل داشته اند و در اوکراین نیز مردم برای جنگ با روسیه به صورت داوطلبانه وارد ارتش می شوند.
همچنین ارتش روسیه سلاح و ادوات سنگین خود را در منطقه ی نزدیک به کریمه جمع کرده است. در این راستا اتحادیه ی اروپا مذاکرات با روسیه در مورد لغو ویزا برای شهروندان روسی را به حالت تعلیق در آورده است.
از اودسا و دونئتسک در اوکراین خبر می رسد که در این شهرها نیز طرفداران روسیه پرچم این کشور را به احتزاز در آورده اند. بیم آن می رود که غرب و جنوب اوکراین نیز مانند کریمه توسط روسها اشغال شود.
دولت آمریکا نیز اعلام کرد که در اعتراض به دخالت روسیه در اوکراین، به نمایندگی از رئیس جمهور اوباما هیئتی را به مراسم افتتاحیه پارالمپیک سوچی نخواهد فرستاد. اما ورزشکاران آمریکایی طبق برنامه قبلی در پارالمپیک شرکت می کنند.
خبرگزاری اینترفکس روسیه هم از قول سخنگوی ناوگان نیروی دریایی روسیه در دریای سیاه صدور اولتیماتوم خطاب به نیروهای اوکراینی در کریمه را تکذیب کرده است: "ما به دریافت روزانه گزارش هایی عادت کرده ایم که در آن به آماده شدن برای اقدام نظامی علیه همکاران اوکراینی خود متهم می شویم. ما به سمت رویارویی مستقیم کشیده نخواهیم شد"
مطابق قرارداد سال 2010 روسیه می تواند 161 هواپیما ، 388 کشتی جنگی و 25 هزار نیروی نظامی در کریمه داشته باشد.
در مورد بحران اوکراین سایت گوناز تی وی لحظه به لحظه همگام با تحولات به روز خواهد شد
گوناز تی وی
A.I
رییس جمهور اوکراین ادعا کرد که ناوگان روسی کشتی های اوکراینی را متوقف کرده است/آمریکا روسیه را تحریم می کند-GunazTV / اخبار
کشتی های روسی از تنگه ی چاناق قلعه گذشتند-GunazTV / اخبار
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

روسیه خبر اولتیماتوم به نیروهای اوکراینی را تکذیب کرد
Çərsənbə Axşamı, 03.03.2014 09:24
*گوناز تی وی : وزارت دفاع روسیه تکذیبه صادر کرد
به گزارش گوناز تی وی لحظاتی پیش یک سخنگوی وزارت دفاع روسیه در گفت و گو با روزنامه روسی ودوموستی گزارش های مربوط به اولتیماتوم نظامی این کشور به نیروهای اوکراینی در کریمه را تکذیب کرده و آن را "کاملا بی اساس" است.
پیشتر گزارش داده شده بود که روسیه برای خروج نیروهای اکراینی از کریمه تا فردا ساعت 5 صبح اولتیماتوم داده است که این خبر از سوی مقامات اوکراینی تایید شده بود. اما دقایقی پیش خبری منتشر شد مبنی بر اینکه نیروهای روسی در نزدیکی سواحل کریمه از ملوانان یک کشتی نظامی ضد زیردریایی اوکراینی خواسته اند تا کشتی را ظرف یک ساعت ترک کنند و گرنه نیروهای روسیه به زور کشتی را تصرف خواهند کرد که در این مورد تکذیبیه ای صادر نشده است.
از سوی دیگر ناوگان دریایی آمریکایی برای گذر از تنگه ی چاناق قلعه به سوی دریای سیاه به حرکت در آمده اند.
در مورد بحران اوکراین سایت گوناز تی وی لحظه به لحظه همگام با تحولات به روز خواهد شد
گوناز تی وی
A.I

روسیه خبر اولتیماتوم به نیروهای اوکراینی را تکذیب کرد-GunazTV / اخبار*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@rmi5

mate, please don't post from that site....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @rmi5
> 
> mate, don't post from that site....



Well, honestly, there is no problem with that website. What they oppose to, is the content which is also available in BBCPersian, CNN, radiofarda, and ...
usually, their news is not original and can be found on other websites as well. 
They also post some articles, which are very interesting and comprehensive as well. I think these ones are the only genuine part of their website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Well, honestly, there is no problem with that website. What they oppose to, is the content which is also available in BBCPersian, CNN, radiofarda, and ...
> usually, their news is not original and can be found on other websites as well.
> They also post some articles, which are very interesting and comprehensive as well. I think these ones are the only genuine part of their website.



Mate, i don't know anything about that site but mods rules, are rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i don't know anything about that site but mods rules, are rules.


 mods are not gods, dude. I negotiated with our mod about it, and he agreed to mention that website. But, the content rules would be still applied., which is reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> mods are not gods, dude. I negotiated with our mod about it, and he agreed to mention that website. But, the content rules would be still applied., which is reasonable.



Oh, ok than.

I thought, it was not permitted... no problem than.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

*چرا متخصصین موشکی ما را ازبین بردید؟
روحانی به غرب :چرا متخصصین ما را ازبین بردید؟ - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


kollan, khaak tou sareshoun, taa ghalb e hassaas tarin bakhsh hashoun ra gharbiha nofouz kardand va terekkoundan.*


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Your fights will not be tolerated here anymore, you were right, I was too soft, but if I ever see a fight here again, I will simply thread ban the violators, problem solved, case closed.
> 
> @rmi5: posting separatist contents or propagating separatism is against rules of this forum, so you may not post news from separatist websites like gunaz tv and other nonsense or insult other ethnic groups. I ignored it till now.
> 
> @haman10 and others: One single violation on this section, including insults, trollings and etc and a 1 week thread ban will be issued.



That's what we need here .

Thanks .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> dude i didn't say P.industry is the best options but still better than being street girl you always dont have good and bad options some time you must chose between bad and worst btw the things you put there is not related to P.industry . P.stars get marry after they retired form P.industry their name is not real some of them just enter for few month or year and as soon as they find a job they exit the industry . the single mom is on the _prostitute_ topic specially unmanaged prostitute they are very vulnerable . i give you example . a student prostituting so she could finish her study but she unexpectedly get Pregnant now her life will ruined and she will become single mom . also the "Number of live births to unmarried women" cant mean all of these child dont have father or their mothers are prostitute . i ill give you an other example about it . imagine 2 students of medicine they must both study for 6 year before Graduate if they enter university in age of 19 they will Graduate in age of 25 ofc if they could finish it in time it may take 1 or 2 more years and now must study for 4 years for higher education if they ofc if they could finish they study in time they will be in age of 29 or 30 now think about it if they wanna continue their study she will pas age of Pregnancy . maybe some of those 1.609.619 are the medicine students in west a lot of people fear marriage cuz of the hard law about divorce so they try to live several years under a roof to see if they could merry or not or some of them are those who cant merry so they chose to spend their money on their life instead of marriage in iran if you wanna marry at least you need 60 million toman for low class marriage now think if they dont marry and spend their money to buy a house how many iranian will have house for their own in the first day of marriage ?? i dont say this is a good thing or bad thing these are culture differences between us and them thats all


dude p industry is not an option, in this very moment there are women who are working in mines. can i sell drugs because i am out of money? and i am not saying all the single moms are ..., i am talking about its effect on society. its like a circle, p industry destroys a family, and children of that family become ...,and again and again.
i believe you have point but judge for yourself. this is part one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Can u see how much rude and insecure this guy is ?
> 
> I really pitty him . Let him do what he wants to do
> 
> My mission was to un-veil him and I think its done


@Serpentine 
I think you said that their next trolling would be equal to a ban.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> I think you said that their next trolling would be equal to a ban.


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SinaG

@Serpentine you said you would ban if news from Gunaz was posted...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @rmi5: posting separatist contents or propagating separatism is against rules of this forum, so you may not post news from separatist websites like gunaz tv and other nonsense or insult other ethnic groups. I ignored it till now.





rmi5 said:


> رییس جمهور اوکراین ادعا کرد که ناوگان روسی کشتی های اوکراینی را متوقف کرده است/آمریکا روسیه را تحریم می کند
> Çərsənbə Axşamı, 03.03.2014 11:02
> *گوناز تی وی : ایالات متحده برای تحریم شدید روسیه آماده می شود
> به گزارش گوناز تی وی تورچین اف رییس جمهور اوکراین ادعا کرده است که روسها کشتی های نظامی اوکراین را متوقف کرده اند. پس از انتشار این خبر وزارت خارجه ی آمریکا با انتشار مطلبی ادعا کرد که برای تحریم های همه جانبه ی روسیه آماده می شوند. در این مورد همچنین مارک ماردل، سردبیر اخبار شمال آمریکای بی‌بی‌سی: وزارت امور خارجه آمریکا می گوید که برای اعمال تحریم علیه روسیه آماده می شود.
> اتحادیه ی اروپا نیز ابراز داشته است که در 6 مارس (سه روز بعد) برای بررسی وضعیت اوکراین گردهم خواهند آمد.
> مقامات وزارت خارجه آمریکا می‌گویند که گزارشهای مبنی بر تهدید روسیه در استفاده از زور علیه اوکراین اگر صحت داشته باشد، به معنی افزایش خطرناک بحران در منطقه است.
> همچنین خبر می رسد که وزیران امور خارجه اتحادیه اروپا پس از نشست اضطراری خود در بروکسل، با صدور بیانیه‌ای "نقض آشکار تمامیت ارضی و حاکمیت ملی اوکراین در اثر اقدامات تهاجمی نیروهای مسلح روسیه" را به شدت محکوم کردند و خواهان بازگشت سربازان روسیه به پایگاه های خود در شبه جزیره کریمه شدند.
> رادوسلاو سیکورسکی، وزیر امور خارجه لهستان به بی‌بی‌سی گفت: وحشت عمده من از این است که مقامات روسیه تبلیغات خودشان را باور کنند، مرتکب اشتباهات مهلک شوند و دروازه دوزخ را باز کنند.
> هرمن ون رومپوی، رئیس شورای اروپا توییت کرده است: اجلاس فوق العاده روسای جمهوری و نخست وزیران اتحادیه اروپا به منظور کمک به کاهش تنش در اوکراین روز سه شنبه برگزار می شود.
> از سوی دیگر نیز کشتی های نظامی آمریکا و روسیه به سوی دریای سیاه به حرکت در آمده اند لوران فابیوس وزیر خارجه فرانسه نیز گفته است که "روس‌ها نمی‌خواهند کشورهایی که زمانی در قلمرو امپراتوری‌شان بودند زیاد از کنترلشان خارج شوند. در مورد کریمه، آنها از قبل در سواستوپول پایگاه داشتند، با توجه به آنچه در اوکراین اتفاق افتاد، یعنی سرنگونی یا کناره گیری یانوکوویچ، آنها می‌خواهند دوباره کریمه را در کنترل بگیرند. روشن است که این از نظر حقوق بین‌المللی کاملا غیر قابل قبول است"
> در مورد بحران اوکراین سایت گوناز تی وی لحظه به لحظه همگام با تحولات به روز خواهد شد
> گوناز تی وی
> A.I
> کشتی های روسی از تنگه ی چاناق قلعه گذشتند
> Çərsənbə Axşamı, 03.03.2014 10:00
> گوناز تی وی : دو کشتی نظامی روسی مستقر در مدیترانه به سوی دریای سیاه در حرکت هستند
> به گزارش گوناز تی وی دو کشتی نظامی روسی به نامهای ساراتوو و یامال با گذر از بغاز چاناق قلعه ی تورکیه وارد دریای مرمره شده و از آنجا به سوی دریای سیاه به حرکت در آمدند.
> همچنین ساعتی پیش خبری منتشر شد مبنی بر اینکه از منابع یونانی نقل کرده اند که ناوهای جنگی هواپیمابر آمریکا مانند یو اس رمیج و یو اس نیوی همچنین ناوگان ششم دریایی این کشور با سیصد سرباز از سواحل یونان به سوی دریای سیاه به راه افتاده اند.
> از سوی دیگر طرف اوکراینی اعلام کرده است که اطلاعاتی در دست دارد مبنی بر اینکه قرار است روسها امشب با یک درگیری ساختگی و به شکل کشتن چند سرباز خود به نیروهای اوکراینی حمله کنند.
> از سوی دیگر خبرها حاکی است که روسها سربازان زیادی را به منطقه گسیل داشته اند و در اوکراین نیز مردم برای جنگ با روسیه به صورت داوطلبانه وارد ارتش می شوند.
> همچنین ارتش روسیه سلاح و ادوات سنگین خود را در منطقه ی نزدیک به کریمه جمع کرده است. در این راستا اتحادیه ی اروپا مذاکرات با روسیه در مورد لغو ویزا برای شهروندان روسی را به حالت تعلیق در آورده است.
> از اودسا و دونئتسک در اوکراین خبر می رسد که در این شهرها نیز طرفداران روسیه پرچم این کشور را به احتزاز در آورده اند. بیم آن می رود که غرب و جنوب اوکراین نیز مانند کریمه توسط روسها اشغال شود.
> دولت آمریکا نیز اعلام کرد که در اعتراض به دخالت روسیه در اوکراین، به نمایندگی از رئیس جمهور اوباما هیئتی را به مراسم افتتاحیه پارالمپیک سوچی نخواهد فرستاد. اما ورزشکاران آمریکایی طبق برنامه قبلی در پارالمپیک شرکت می کنند.
> خبرگزاری اینترفکس روسیه هم از قول سخنگوی ناوگان نیروی دریایی روسیه در دریای سیاه صدور اولتیماتوم خطاب به نیروهای اوکراینی در کریمه را تکذیب کرده است: "ما به دریافت روزانه گزارش هایی عادت کرده ایم که در آن به آماده شدن برای اقدام نظامی علیه همکاران اوکراینی خود متهم می شویم. ما به سمت رویارویی مستقیم کشیده نخواهیم شد"
> مطابق قرارداد سال 2010 روسیه می تواند 161 هواپیما ، 388 کشتی جنگی و 25 هزار نیروی نظامی در کریمه داشته باشد.
> در مورد بحران اوکراین سایت گوناز تی وی لحظه به لحظه همگام با تحولات به روز خواهد شد
> گوناز تی وی
> A.I
> رییس جمهور اوکراین ادعا کرد که ناوگان روسی کشتی های اوکراینی را متوقف کرده است/آمریکا روسیه را تحریم می کند-GunazTV / اخبار
> کشتی های روسی از تنگه ی چاناق قلعه گذشتند-GunazTV / اخبار*



This was just some mins after the iranian mod told him to stop posting from that crap site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

> No, Gunaz tv is only respected for those who promote separatism, not for 'common' Iranians and the level of bs on this site is so high that there is no way to describe it. And I don't like BBC either, it has its own propaganda, just like some domestic websites that are full of $hit. *Now this is my PERSONAL opinion, not a Mod's opinion.*
> 
> *You can post news from any source you want,* but if there is slightest indication that it is targeting a certain ethnic group or spreading hateful separatism content it will be deleted and warnings will be issued, according to forum rules.


^^^^^^


SinaG said:


> you said you would ban if news from Gunaz was posted...


Nice try!


----------



## SinaG

> posting separatist contents or propagating separatism is against rules of this forum, so you may not post news from separatist websites like gunaz tv and other nonsense or insult other ethnic groups. I ignored it till now.



@Serpentine I hope you stick to your word. No other mod would tolerate this in their section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

ah cmon guys, aval sobi.
@rmi5 , @haman10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Boro Boro Boro







This song is dedicated to the lovers @rmi5 and @haman10.

Haman has broken @rmi5 's heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ah cmon guys, aval sobi.
> @rmi5 , @haman10.


Why do you mention me?
Am I trolling or these trolls, @haman10 @SinaG , are trolling?


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> Boro Boro Boro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song is dedicated to the lovers @rmi5 and @haman10.
> 
> Haman has broken @rmi5 's heart.


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Why do you mention me?
> Am I trolling or these trolls, @haman10 @SinaG , are trolling?


 just let it go, that 000010 was ghulam aka mohamadmahdi for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> just let it go, that 000010 was ghulam aka mohamadmahdi for sure.


What do you mean by let it go? tell them to stop trolling. mod has said that their first trolling would be equal to a ban, I want to see what he will do. Anyway, as I said before, I know what to do. I will stick to the forum laws, even more than what I usually do, but, I will change my peaceful attitude from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> What do you mean by let it go? tell them to stop trolling. mod has said that their first trolling would be equal to a ban, I want to see what he will do. Anyway, as I said before, I know what to do. I will stick to the forum laws, even more than what I usually do, but, I will change my peaceful attitude from now on.



It's time to go to war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> It's time to go to war.


LOL, bro, what I said, does not include any open war.  Anyway, what do you want to do about your problem?
Do you want to marry with some girl or find a girl friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> LOL, bro, what I said, does not include any open war.  Anyway, what do you want to do about your problem?
> Do you want to marry with some girl or find a girl friend?



Who said I'm a virgin?

I just don't play with little me. lolz


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Who said I'm a virgin?
> 
> I just don't play with little me. lolz


LOL, I thought you said that you are an ultra religious guy, a wahabi as mullahs say, and also you said that you don't have any wife.
Anyway, @Abii is unfortunately banned now. he and me had very fun times with you in teasing you for being a religious dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

No one missed me?


----------



## Ostad

Ahriman said:


> No one missed me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

Ostad said:


>



Inja ke baz dava rah oftade. 
Man kolan tasmim gereftam ke be bahsaye ghomi reply nakonam. Hata age kasi tohin kard ham mohem nist. Bezar harchi delesh mikhad bege. Shoma ham age kasi tohin kard bikhialesh sho aziz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> No one missed me?



I missed you man. 
Anyway, what's up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ahriman said:


> Inja ke baz dava rah oftade.
> Man kolan tasmim gereftam ke be bahsaye ghomi reply nakonam. Hata age kasi tohin kard ham mohem nist. Bezar harchi delesh mikhad bege. Shoma ham age kasi tohin kard bikhialesh sho aziz.


are 24/7
lol man ke kolan bikhial shodam vali age tohin bokonan javabeshono midam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Ahriman Do you know Bahram Moshiri? He is an amazing guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> I missed you man.
> Anyway, what's up?



Thank you my friend  Me 2.
I tried to quit this goddamn forum for a thousand time, but I failed


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> Thank you my friend  Me 2.
> I tried to quit this goddamn forum for a thousand time, but I failed


yeah, it gets addictive after some time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> @Ahriman Do you know Bahram Moshiri? He is an amazing guy.



You like him? Yes, I do like him, I watched many of his videos. I think he is a Lur?  Isn't he?



Ostad said:


> are 24/7
> lol man ke kolan bikhial shodam vali age tohin bokonan javabeshono midam.



Asabe khodeto kharab nakon. Tohin mikhad chekar bokone? Age kasi jorat dasht toye root biad chizi behet bege behesh javab bede. Toye internet asabe khodeto kharab nakon bardare man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> You like him? Yes, I do like him, I watched many of his videos. I think he is a Lur?  Isn't he?


Yes, I do like him, specially his support for freedom and his extensive knowledge about islamic history. He is actually a bakhtiari, from Golpaygan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> Yes, I do like him, specially his support for freedom and his extensive knowledge about islamic history. He is actually a bakhtiari, from Golpaygan.



Bakhtiari/Lur are the same thing bro  You know I'm Bakhtiari most of the time, but when it suits me, I'm also a Lur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> Bakhtiari/Lur are the same thing bro  You know I'm Bakhtiari most of the time, but when it suits me, I'm also a Lur


I know buddy  Bakhtiaris were called big Lur tribes and Lurestan, and Ilam were called small Lur tribes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> I know buddy  Bakhtiaris were called big Lur tribes and Lurestan, and Ilam were called small Lur tribes.



Good, good my man. You are very informative as always.


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> LOL, I thought you said that you are an ultra religious guy, a wahabi as mullahs say, and also you said that you don't have any wife.
> Anyway, @Abii is unfortunately banned now. he and me had very fun times with you in teasing you for being a religious dude.


Religious, I am. Homosexual, I'm not.


----------



## Ostad

Ahriman said:


> Asabe khodeto kharab nakon. Tohin mikhad chekar bokone? Age kasi jorat dasht toye root biad chizi behet bege behesh javab bede. Toye internet asabe khodeto kharab nakon bardare man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> Good, good my man. You are very informative as always.


well, I like reading a lot, and since my childhood, I have read tons of books about very different subjects from genetics to linguistics and from astronomy and super string theory to islamic studies, and from politics to nanoelectronics.  probably I have spent 3-4 hours a day for reading since my childhood.
BTW, I like Lur people a lot and respect them a lot,so, I have tried to extend my knowledge about them by reading books and articles 



RazPaK said:


> Religious, I am. Homosexual, I'm not.


Guys, For the first time on the PDF, I want to expose the real picture of @RazPaK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

مهم نيس آمريكا حمله كنه.
مهم اينه كه هند حمله نكنه!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
كى ميخوإد جلو آميتاپاچان و جبارسينگ رو بگيره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> مهم نيس آمريكا حمله كنه.
> مهم اينه كه هند حمله نكنه!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> كى ميخوإد جلو آميتاپاچان و جبارسينگ رو بگيره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Guys, For the first time on the PDF, I want to expose the real picture of @RazPaK


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> مهم نيس آمريكا حمله كنه.
> مهم اينه كه هند حمله نكنه!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> كى ميخوإد جلو آميتاپاچان و جبارسينگ رو بگيره؟


Watch it from 12:40 to 14:40

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> well, I like reading a lot, and since my childhood, I have read tons of books about very different subjects from genetics to linguistics and from astronomy and super string theory to islamic studies, and from politics to nanoelectronics.  probably I have spent 3-4 hours a day for reading since my childhood.
> BTW, I like Lur people a lot and respect them a lot,so, I have tried to extend my knowledge about them by reading books and articles
> 
> 
> Guys, For the first time on the PDF, I want to expose the real picture of @RazPaK




But I am not Paaaarsian.


And I don't cry.


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> But I am not Paaaarsian.
> 
> 
> And I don't cry.


Dear Raza, how your name is Raza(Reza) if you are not Shia?  is it a common name there?


----------



## RazPaK

So you guys need to try some spicy Pakistani biriyani?

On Shahs of Sunset they only ever show yellow rice and ghorma saabzi.



rmi5 said:


> Dear Raza, how your name is Raza(Reza) if you are not Shia?  is it a common name there?



Common among Shia and non Shia.

My name is (censored).

Saudis and Iranians be like WTF?


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> well, I like reading a lot, and since my childhood, I have read tons of books about very different subjects from genetics to linguistics and from astronomy and super string theory to islamic studies, and from politics to nanoelectronics.  probably I have spent 3-4 hours a day for reading since my childhood.
> BTW, I like Lur people a lot and respect them a lot,so, I have tried to extend my knowledge about them by reading books and articles



Yes bro, I can see 
Thank you, I always have great respect for Azeris and their contributions to Iran throughout history, my respect for Azeris have even increased to a greater extent since I found out that I have also have a very strong Qashqaei heritage from my father's side and also from my mother's father side. So I guess I'm a Bakhtiari/Lur/Turk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> So you guys need to try some spicy Pakistani biriyani?
> 
> On Shahs of Sunset they only ever show yellow rice and ghorma saabzi.


biryani is very delicious. I have some Pakistani friends who have weekly gatherings among themselves, and they invited me to their gatherings, and I tasted biryani there, which it was very delicious  

@RazPaK Dude, do not expose your full name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Watch it from 12:40 to 14:40


 Terminators?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> biryani is very delicious. I have some Pakistani friends who have weekly gatherings among themselves, and they invited me to their gatherings, and I tasted biryani there, which it was very delicious
> 
> @RazPaK Dude, do not expose your full name.




Are there any Pakistani restaurants in Iran?


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> Yes bro, I can see
> Thank you, I always have great respect for Azeris and their contributions to Iran throughout history, my respect for Azeris have even increased to a greater extent since I found out that I have also have a very strong Qashqaei heritage from my father's side and also from my mother's father side. So I guess I'm a Bakhtiari/Lur/Turk



 We also like Bakhtiaris/Lurs a lot, as well. 
 for the friendship among our people 



Ostad said:


> Terminators?



haalaa amita bachan ghavi tare ya US Navy SEALS?



RazPaK said:


> Are there any Pakistani restaurants in Iran?


I don't know about Iran, but there are many Pakistani Restaurants in USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

So guys, what is Azeri Iranian cuisine like?

Doner kebab like Turks?


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> So guys, what is Azeri Iranian cuisine like?
> 
> Doner kebab like Turks?


We have many delicious foods. Dolma, Koufteh, Ghormah Sabzi, Ash e dough, ...., and we also have many delicious pastries.
BTW, doner kebab is called "kabab turki" in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> We have many delicious foods. Dolma, Koufteh, Ghormah Sabzi, Ash e dough, ...., and we also have many delicious pastries.




Turkish ice cream is same as Pakistani ice cream. I mean the white one.

Also eyran is same in Pakistan, but is called lassi.

Man ghormah sabzi is kinda like what we make called palak paneer which means spinach and cheese.


----------



## Ahriman

@rmi5 



RazPaK said:


> So guys, what is Azeri Iranian cuisine like?
> 
> Doner kebab like Turks?



Doner Kebab is very delicious. It is known as "Turkish Kebab" in my city, Ahwaz.
By the way, Turks have variety of Kebabs, but I love Doner Kebab the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Turkish ice cream is same as Pakistani ice cream. I mean the white one.
> 
> Also eyran is same in Pakistan, but is called lassi.
> 
> Man ghormah sabzi is kinda like what we make called palak paneer which means spinach and cheese.


It looks delicious. 
I guess, It's a bit different from Ghormah Sabzi. BTW, I need to ask my Pakistani friends to cook palak paneer, and taste it to exactly tell you their similarities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Ahriman said:


> @rmi5
> 
> 
> 
> Doner Kebab is very delicious. It is known as "Turkish Kebab" in my city, Ahwaz.
> By the way, Turks have variety of Kebabs, but I love Doner Kebab the most.




I like it too, but you guys just don't use enough spice. 

This is Pakistani kebab:





Nice and spicy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

@rmi5 @Ostad @RazPaK I need to go to sleep guys, I really enjoyed talking to you guys, have a good night, or day, depending on your geographical location

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Ahriman said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @RazPaK I need to go to sleep guys, I really enjoyed talking to you guys, have a good night, or day, depending on your geographical location



Sleep well. I'm hungry now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ahriman said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @RazPaK I need to go to sleep guys, I really enjoyed talking to you guys, have a good night, or day, depending on your geographical location


good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @RazPaK I need to go to sleep guys, I really enjoyed talking to you guys, have a good night, or day, depending on your geographical location


Sleep tight dude, I need to go to sleep as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

I have to admit, I do like Iranian naan. I always buy from the store here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> I like it too, but you guys just don't use enough spice.
> 
> This is Pakistani kebab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and spicy.


you guys fulfill the food with spices.  Hopefully, I like spices a lot, and when I cook, I use tons of spices, and it usually looks like more Pakistani/indian than Iranian.  But, I have seen some of my Iranian friends faces turns into red when they taste your type of food.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> Your fights will not be tolerated here anymore, you were right, I was too soft, but if I ever see a fight here again, I will simply thread ban the violators, problem solved, case closed.
> 
> @rmi5: posting separatist contents or propagating separatism is against rules of this forum, so you may not post news from separatist websites like gunaz tv and other nonsense or insult other ethnic groups. I ignored it till now.
> 
> @haman10 and others: One single violation on this section, including insults, trollings and etc and a 1 week thread ban will be issued.


serpentine, you banned separatism content, yet this troll can't hold himself to show his true color, even if it's by using different flag as his avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> I have to admit, I do like Iranian naan. I always buy from the store here.


which type of naan do you like? Barbari is the Azerbaijani naan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> you guys fulfill the food with spices.  Hopefully, I like spices a lot, and when I cook, I use tons of spices, and it usually looks like more Pakistani/indian than Iranian.  But, I have seen some of my Iranian friends faces turns into red when they taste your type of food.




Yeah, Iranians don't do well with our level of spice, although many people in villages in Pakistan don't eat that much spicy food.


rmi5 said:


> which type of naan do you like? Barbari is the Azerbaijani naan.




I will try to show you with pic:





The one that I get is long like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Yeah, Iranians don't do well with our level of spice, although many people in villages in Pakistan don't eat that much spicy food.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to show you with pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one that I get is long like this.



Yup, then That's Barbari. It is the most famous Azerbaijanis naan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> Yup, then That's Barbari. It is the most famous Azerbaijanis naan.




Turks from Turkey don't really eat naan though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Turks from Turkey don't really eat naan though.


I don't know, maybe @Sinan @xenon54 can help us with it. We need to introduce Barbari to them, then I am sure that they will eat tons of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> I don't know, maybe @Sinan @xenon54 can help us with it. We need to introduce Barbari to them, then I am sure that they will eat tons of it.



I'm so hungry.

Pizza and burgers just don't cut it in the US.

I need some naan and kebab with coke. And a cigarette after. Makes me miss home so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> I'm so hungry.
> 
> Pizza and burgers just don't cut it in the US.
> 
> I need some naan and kebab with coke. And a cigarette after. Makes me miss home so much.


 man, I got hungry as well. 
Anyway, I need some sleep. good night guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> man, I got hungry as well.
> Anyway, I need some sleep. good night guys.


Take it easy bro.

Khuda hafez.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> man, I got hungry as well.
> Anyway, I need some sleep. good night guys.


sleep tight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

RazPaK said:


> Yeah, Iranians don't do well with our level of spice, although many people in villages in Pakistan don't eat that much spicy food.


in south of Iran, people use the very spicy foods too. I guess that's the result of commerce with Indians.


RazPaK said:


> The one that I get is long like this.


we call it Barbari (نان بربری), what do you call it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

mohsen said:


> in south of Iran, people use the very spicy foods too. I guess that's the result of commerce with Indians.
> 
> we call it Barbari (نان بربری), what do you call it?




We call it naan. lol

check out Pakistani naan:






This is pashtun style. Awesome naan. You guys have to try.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

3 pages of non troll posts abt food ! Amazing

In any sort @Ostad jan ashe doogh is a shomali food not azeri

my mom cooks it with maast instead .lol

Kabab turki is not my type , I hate red meat but surprizingly I love koobideh Lol

It also has a lot of onion , people bloat lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> 3 pages of non troll posts abt food ! Amazing
> 
> In any sort @Ostad jan ashe doogh is a shomali food not azeri
> 
> my mom cooks it with maast instead .lol
> 
> Kabab turki is not my type , I hate red meat but surprizingly I love koobideh Lol
> 
> It also has a lot of onion , people bloat lol


lets agree to disagree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Actually the video I show you is roti. Roti is different from naan because it is thin.


This is better example of Pakistani naan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> lets agree to disagree


Lol 

About what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

RazPaK said:


> We call it naan. lol


so which word do you use for "bread"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@RazPaK bro do u think we iranians eat grass ?

Cause in the iranian forum u said we eat ghormeh sabzi and its grass lol

Have you ever tried it ? It tasts lovely bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

mohsen said:


> so which word do you use for "bread"?



naan and roti is both used for bread.

Naan is puffy and roti is very thin.

Let me show you the difference:

Naan:





Roti:






You see roti is much more thin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> 3 pages of non troll posts abt food ! Amazing
> 
> In any sort @Ostad jan ashe doogh is a shomali food not azeri
> 
> my mom cooks it with maast instead .lol
> 
> Kabab turki is not my type , I hate red meat but surprizingly I love koobideh Lol
> 
> It also has a lot of onion , people bloat lol


actually it wasn't troll free, trolling is his signature. that famous troll calls barbari as an Azerbaijani Bread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> @RazPaK bro do u think we iranians eat grass ?
> 
> Cause in the iranian forum u said we eat ghormeh sabzi and its grass lol
> 
> Have you ever tried it ? It tasts lovely bro



I was fighting with a troll asshole guy. lolz didn't knew you read that.

he kept saying you Pakistanis eat nasty curry and other bad things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> I was fighting with a troll asshole guy. lolz didn't knew you read that.
> 
> he kept saying you Pakistanis eat nasty curry and other bad things.


He wasn't iranian bro lol
Its okey mate we all know u
You're a good pal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> He wasn't iranian bro lol
> Its okey mate we all know u
> You're a good pal


Who was that guy? or where was he from?


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> actually it wasn't troll free, trolling is his signature. that famous troll calls barbari as an Azerbaijani Bread.


Its iranian azeri bread 
Let him bark az much as he likes



RazPaK said:


> Who was that guy? or where was he from?


From US 
he claims that he's an iranian but he doesn't know farsi 
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> Its iranian azeri bread
> Let him bark az much as he likes
> 
> 
> From US
> he claims that he's an iranian but he doesn't know farsi
> Lol



kuni. lol


----------



## mohsen

RazPaK said:


> naan and roti is both used for bread.
> 
> You see roti is much more thin.


we call this one Lavash (نان لواش)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Ahriman said:


> No one missed me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> I don't know, maybe @Sinan @xenon54 can help us with it. We need to introduce Barbari to them, then I am sure that they will eat tons of it.



That looks similar to our "pide" 



mohsen said:


> we call this one Lavash (نان لواش)



No, we call it lavaş.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, @Islam shall be the winner I know that you have been in contact with him (000010) via email. would you mind to let us know that he was Falon or Resurection? or, are they the same person?!!! LOL


Hi,
Once upon a time I had some emailing contacts with that Resurection guy, But with this impolite, somehow unacceptably rude 000010 guy, nothing at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Lol
> 
> About what ?





haman10 said:


> 3 pages of non troll posts abt food ! Amazing
> 
> In any sort @Ostad jan ashe doogh is a shomali food not azeri
> 
> my mom cooks it with maast instead .lol
> 
> *Kabab turki is not my type* , I hate red meat but surprizingly I love koobideh Lol
> 
> It also has a lot of onion , people bloat lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10 @SinaG 

When I mentioned that website, I specifically meant separatism content, not every news. Those news that was posted after my warning had no separatist or ethnic flaming in it, so case closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Hard to be a mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


>



i wish your enemies get gout  LOL 

kidding , seriously its not good for health .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> i wish your enemies get gout  LOL
> 
> kidding , seriously its not good for health .


you are the doctor around here.but steak for breakfast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

جدیدترین دستاورد مذاکرات دولت روحانی
فارس گزارش می‌دهد برگی دیگر از بدقولی غربی‌ها در اجرای توافقات ژنو/ پول‌های آزادشده به ایران نرسید


> پس از آنکه مشخص شد تاریخ‌های تعیین‌شده برای بازپرداخت پول‌های بلوکه‌شده ایران، جزء ایام تعطیل تقویم میلادی است، این بار برگی دیگر از بدقولی غربی‌ها در اجرای توافقات ژنو نمایان شد؛ پول‌های آزادشده به ایران نرسید.


البته جدیدترینش یه غلط زیادی دیگه است که دولت مردان خودمون مرتکب شدن، ولی بهتره تا قطعی شدن قضیه چیزی نگم
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13921213000500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

RazPaK said:


> Turks from Turkey don't really eat naan though.





rmi5 said:


> I don't know, maybe @Sinan @xenon54 can help us with it. We need to introduce Barbari to them, then I am sure that they will eat tons of it.


It looks like Turkish Pide.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> It looks like Turkish Pide.



I don't care what this is, but eating this bread fresh and warm, with butter and sour cherry preserve in the morning is a joy of life for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> I don't care what this is, but eating this bread fresh and warm, with butter and sour cherry preserve in the morning is a joy of life for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> It looks like Turkish Pide.



Oh that really takes me back. When Im in Turkey I always go to market (every morning) to buy that bread fresh.
I eat it with scrambled eggs, OR cheese (most often with cheese).
Pure heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Oh that really takes me back. When Im in Turkey I always go to market (every morning) to buy that bread fresh.
> I eat it with scrambled eggs, OR cheese (most often with cheese).
> Pure heaven



Do you have house in *Mersin* ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

I'm happy with my simple village yufka






Put tulum cheese, walnuts, parsley, onions , sucuk on it then roll, eat two of it and you're full and energetic for entire day.

Found an example, though a different combination of ingreditens

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Scrambled egg sucks

I just take the albumin-ish  white part of 4 eggs before hitting the gym 

Lol , I am a total freak in food habits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

ResurgentIran said:


> Oh that really takes me back. When Im in Turkey I always go to market (every morning) to buy that bread fresh.
> I eat it with scrambled eggs, OR cheese (most often with cheese).
> Pure heaven



It is only available during Ramadan though

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SinaG

@Targon looks similar to what I have for breakfast. Typical Persian breakfast:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## spiderkiller

SinaG said:


> @Targon looks similar to what I have for breakfast. Typical Persian breakfast:



what a healthy breakfast you have my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SinaG

spiderkiller said:


> what a healthy breakfast you have my friend


Actually I don't think all that bread and cheese is very good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> what a healthy breakfast you have my friend


Bro all iranians eat like that lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

@SinaG

Yeah, similar to our taste, proper Turkish breakfast





It can go far more wider in occasions.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> Bro all iranians eat like that lol


oh really ? i should visit iran sometime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Targon said:


> @SinaG
> 
> Yeah, similar to our taste, proper Turkish breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can go far more wider in occasions.


Similar ?

They're the same except the bread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

SinaG said:


> Actually I don't think all that bread and cheese is very good for you.


you're absolutely right. i'm a little bit over weighted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> @SinaG
> 
> Yeah, similar to our taste, proper Turkish breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can go far more wider in occasions.



Mate, best breakfasts served in the small restaurants which truck drivers visits, in the interstate roads....

Once they brought 10-15 dishes..... and it was cheap...while traveling from Ankara to Bolu.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SinaG

spiderkiller said:


> you're absolutely right. i'm a little bit over weighted.


It is very hard for Iranians not to be overweight with all the rice, bread and meat we eat. It is usually a sign that you have a mother/wife that is a good cook.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> Similar ?
> 
> They're the same except the bread



Turks and Iranians stole our Arabic food. 

Where's Hasani when you need him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

@Sinan

Here at Antalya, there is a place called Çakırlar, a lot of villagers have breakfast places at there

This is roughly what you get




And you chill out at such places









I guess second pic is from where we usually hang out at, there is a river flows under your feet, there is a forest nearby, and you have your family/friends with you, nobody questions prices as its worths .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nomad16

Targon said:


> @SinaG
> 
> Yeah, similar to our taste, proper Turkish breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can go far more wider in occasions.


oh GOD plz don't put these when im away from turkey now i want some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

You work out? 

How much do you bench?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Targon said:


>


We have something similar called sofreh khaneh. It is a classical style restaurant where people sit on benches with carpets and eat food and smoke hookah.








The best ones are in natural areas outside, by a river or something. Like this

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nomad16

@Targon is that sucuk or sosis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Here at Antalya, there is a place called Çakırlar, a lot of villagers have breakfast places at there
> 
> This is roughly what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you chill out at such places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess second pic is from where we usually hang out at, there is a river flows under your feet, there is a forest nearby, and you have your family/friends with you, nobody questions prices as its worths .



Where is this place in Antalya ?

Reminded me of Saklıkent...








ghara ghan said:


> @Targon is that sucuk or sosis ?



Sucuk. 



SinaG said:


> We have something similar called sofreh khaneh. It is a classical style restaurant where people sit on benches with carpets and eat food and smoke hookah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best ones are in natural areas outside, by a river or something. Like this



We have so much common things with Iranians compared to Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Targon

@SinaG

I remember eating at a similar restaurant here, but it was a torture for us because we were walking for hours before stopping at there, stinking feet everywhere  I don't know why that place was like that, I never saw anything like it.

@ghara ghan

Sucuk but seems unusually large, putting sosis in it would be a sin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> @SinaG
> 
> I remember eating at a similar restaurant here, but it was a torture for us because we were walking for hours before stopping at there, stinking feet everywhere  I don't know why that place was like that, I never saw anything like it.



Mentioned wrong guy. 

I was very young when we visited that place... We went into that canyon. My father didn't like the cold water and just stopped. 

Me and my mother ventured like a 1 km more into canyon. But it was hard to walk with our slippers on our feets, so we turned back.

I remember that, i swear an oath like "i am going to come back when i grew up and conquer this canyon". 

Never had the opportunity again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Targon said:


> putting sosis in it would be a sin


yes indeed


----------



## Targon

@Sinan 

No it was for him 

I have to make a confession, I born and grew in Antalya, but I never went to Saklıkent or Köprülü Kanyon 

Man seriously don't be afraid to swim in cold water, especially if its a hot, sunny day, its so refreshing, last summer I went to ruins of Limyra in my mother's town, water was so clear and cold, I swam with my father, there was also few gypsy kids, it was so refreshing, one of the best thing I ever done

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

Sinan said:


> Never had the opportunity again.


 lets go there together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

@Targon, we also have these places on mountains around Tehran, where people usually go for hiking. There are usually a few terminals, like 7, and in each terminal they have a few shops and one of these restaurants. You have to be very serious to reach the last terminal, usually the older men have the better stamina to reach the top.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> @haman10
> 
> You work out?
> 
> How much do you bench?



Lol yeah . Just to keep in shape

I bench in 4 sets (3 regular and one super set) each 12 times except the super set of course 

With 60 kg weigh (the bar + 45 kg)

What about u bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> Lol yeah . Just to keep in shape
> 
> I bench in 4 sets (3 regular and one super set) each 12 times except the super set of course
> 
> With 60 kg weigh (the bar + 45 kg)
> 
> What about u bro ?



That's crazy, decent for big guys, I haven't been to the gym in a long time so can't tell you yet. Most I've ever benched was maybe a lot or a little less than 60kg. 

But, that doesn't matter because I know how to shoot a M-Sakesteen!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> That's crazy, decent for big guys, I haven't been to the gym in a long time so can't tell you yet. Most I've ever benched was maybe a lot or a little less than 60kg.
> 
> But, that doesn't matter because I know how to shoot a M-Sakesteen!


Yeah I know most of ppl actually hit around or more than 60
In anyway I just want to be able to kick @Yzd Khalifa in butt 

For doing that even 40 kg is a long shot

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

haman10 said:


> Yeah I know most of ppl actually hit around or more than 60
> In anyway I just want to be able to kick @Yzd Khalifa in butt
> 
> For doing that even 40 kg is a long shot
> 
> Lol



Catch me if you can  

Or let's race with you on the MiG-29 v.s. me on the Tornado

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> Yeah I know most of ppl actually hit around or more than 60
> In anyway I just want to be able to kick @Yzd Khalifa in butt
> 
> For doing that even 40 kg is a long shot
> 
> Lol



I was working out for three months and was able to do that, when I go back for good I will reach 80kg soon in a few months. 

Yzd can wack off with his gay friend at 40kg of force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> @Sinan
> 
> No it was for him
> 
> I have to make a confession, I born and grew in Antalya, but I never went to Saklıkent or Köprülü Kanyon
> 
> Man seriously don't be afraid to swim in cold water, especially if its a hot, sunny day, its so refreshing, last summer I went to ruins of Limyra in my mother's town, water was so clear and cold, I swam with my father, there was also few gypsy kids, it was so refreshing, one of the best thing I ever done



Tell it to my father.  I don't have problem with cold. 

Limyra.... ok i will definitely go there, next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Catch me if you can
> 
> Or let's race with you on the MiG-29 v.s. me on the Tornado



lol , why that one mate ?

i can use some help from our tomcats specially the upgraded F-14AM 

wud love to see tornado trying


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

haman10 said:


> lol , why that one mate ?
> 
> i can use some help from our tomcats specially the upgraded F-14AM
> 
> wud love to see tornado trying



I don't think Iran managed to upgrade their F-14 fleet. Maybe you mean repairing it? The Tornados were heavily upgraded a few years ago into GR4 modification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't think Iran managed to upgrade their F-14 fleet. Maybe you mean repairing it? The Tornados were heavily upgraded a few years ago into GR4 modification.



yes , theyre upgraded . look up F-14AM in aviationist (if u dont know his site , tell me to bang my head to the wall  )

this is a pic of it :

http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/4/6/2/2239264.jpg






@Yzd Khalifa : The Aviationist » Iranian F-14 Tomcat fighter jets get a modern “splinter” color scheme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

haman10 said:


> yes , theyre upgraded . look up F-14AM in aviationist (if u dont know his site , tell me to bang my head to the wall  )
> 
> this is a pic of it :
> 
> http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/4/6/2/2239264.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa : The Aviationist » Iranian F-14 Tomcat fighter jets get a modern “splinter” color scheme




I see. I guess the project was called a modernization process. 

Anyway, thanks for sharing the info.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> That's crazy, decent for big guys, I haven't been to the gym in a long time so can't tell you yet. Most I've ever benched was maybe a lot or a little less than 60kg.
> 
> But, that doesn't matter because I know how to shoot a M-Sakesteen!



Cool 
I did 110 kg some time ago!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> Cool
> I did 110 kg some time ago!



Pics or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Doritos11 said:


> Cool
> I did 110 kg some time ago!


110 ?
R u kidding yourself ?

What are u ? terminator ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Targon said:


> @SinaG
> 
> Yeah, similar to our taste, proper Turkish breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can go far more wider in occasions.


Dude, what is that in the pan beside the egg?



Targon said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Here at Antalya, there is a place called Çakırlar, a lot of villagers have breakfast places at there
> 
> This is roughly what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you chill out at such places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess second pic is from where we usually hang out at, there is a river flows under your feet, there is a forest nearby, and you have your family/friends with you, nobody questions prices as its worths .


Are those chicks in the third pic on the restaurant too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

@Islam shall be the winner 

Its called Sucuk, kind of sausage. scrambled eggs with Sucuk is one of the most common breakfast elements here





Yes but its not a restaurant in classical sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

@rmi5
nemikhastam bet javab bedam vali ino bebin k gofte iran ir-4,ir6, ir8 instal karde
www.isisnucleariran.org/assets/pdf/ISIS_Analysis_IAEA_Safeguards_Report_20February2014-Final.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

MTN1917 said:


> @rmi5
> nemikhastam bet javab bedam vali ino bebin k gofte iran ir-4,ir6, ir8 instal karde
> www.isisnucleariran.org/assets/pdf/ISIS_Analysis_IAEA_Safeguards_Report_20February2014-Final.pdf



akhe ghorboonet beram , chand bar begam bekhoda een adam khodesh een chiza ru midoone !!

shoma khodeto khaste nakon maa ghablan say kardim halish konim mko chize khoobi nist ama goosh nemikone

vel kon shoma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

haman10 said:


> akhe ghorboonet beram , chand bar begam bekhoda een adam khodesh een chiza ru midoone !!
> 
> shoma khodeto khaste nakon maa ghablan say kardim halish konim mko chize khoobi nist ama goosh nemikone
> 
> vel kon shoma


Are fahmidam k dare khodeshu be khariat mizane faghat khastam ino post konam k fek nakone man kam ovordam va baghie vaghieat ro bebinan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Targon said:


> @Islam shall be the winner
> 
> Its called Sucuk, kind of sausage. scrambled eggs with Sucuk is one of the most common breakfast elements here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but its not a restaurant in classical sense.




Do you eat pig?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Its not made from pig meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> @rmi5
> nemikhastam bet javab bedam vali ino bebin k gofte iran ir-4,ir6, ir8 instal karde
> www.isisnucleariran.org/assets/pdf/ISIS_Analysis_IAEA_Safeguards_Report_20February2014-Final.pdf



Khasteh nabaashi vaghean. in ham hamouni hast ke behet tozih daadam. faghat IR1,2 be sourat e aabshaar va baraaye taghliz e anbouh nasb shodeh. oun ham ke goftam ke har kodoumesh kodoum site hast. inha faghat research hast, ke bar asaas e mozakeraat e geneva, emkaan e estefaade azashoun tou Natanz va Fordo vojoud nadaareh. gar che hamin ha ham haddeaghal baayad 1 saal ra baraaye test begzarounand ta beshe ke be sourat e aabshaar nasb beshand. dige az in saade tar nemitounestam behet tozih bedam.



haman10 said:


> akhe ghorboonet beram , chand bar begam bekhoda een adam khodesh een chiza ru midoone !!
> 
> shoma khodeto khaste nakon maa ghablan say kardim halish konim mko chize khoobi nist ama goosh nemikone
> 
> vel kon shoma



@Serpentine, mage nagofte boudi ke trolling = ban? pas in dalghak chera ban nashode?
Anyway, @stupid clown, baraaye man farghi nemikone ke che ghadr sher va ver begi. to ye antar har che ghadr ham ke dom tekoun bedi, man be post haat javaab nemidam va faghat be rishet mikhandam. haalaa age aatish ham khaasti begiri, begir. be chapam


----------



## RazPaK

Being a wahabi is difficult. People curse me from my own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> Are fahmidam k dare khodeshu be khariat mizane faghat khastam ino post konam k fek nakone man kam ovordam va baghie vaghieat ro bebinan


be jaaye hemaaghat va lejaajat, sa'y kon ke oun goush haat ra baaz koni, shaayad yek chizi fahmidi va yaad gerefti. anyway, ya ye kam savaad peyda kon, va IQ ra baalaa bebar, va gar na, dige be post haat javaabi nemidam.


----------



## haman10

LOL


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Being a wahabi is difficult. People curse me from my own country.


BTW, I have seen your real photo in another forum. you don't look like a vahabi at all. I mean, as far as I remember, you don't have those weird long beards.  So, you should not really have a problem at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> be jaaye hemaaghat va lejaajat, sa'y kon ke oun goush haat ra baaz koni, shaayad yek chizi fahmidi va yaad gerefti. anyway, ya ye kam savaad peyda kon, va IQ ra baalaa bebar, va gar na, dige be post haat javaabi nemidam.


Khob nade maro ham rahat kon

Tu un maghale vazeh neveshte k ir-4 ir5, ir-6 instal shodan va daran test mishan, hala to kori dalil nemishe k ma ham kur bashim

Narahat IQ man nabsh, IQ man unghad khub hast k bedune class raftan va hati bedune safar az iran(hata baraye 1 sanie) mitunam englisi ro dar hade native befahmam va harf bezanam va tu behtarin daneshgahe pezashki iran qabul sham.

Khob dge javabam ro nade az sharet rahat sham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> Khob nade maro ham rahat kon
> 
> Tu un maghale vazeh neveshte k ir-4 ir5, ir-6 instal shodan va daran test mishan, hala to kori dalil nemishe k ma ham kur bashim
> 
> Narahat IQ man nabsh, IQ man unghad khub hast k bedune class raftan va hati bedune safar az iran(hata baraye 1 sanie) mitunam englisi ro dar hade native befahmam va harf bezanam va tu behtarin daneshgahe pezashki iran qabul sham.
> 
> Khob dge javabam ro nade az sharet rahat sham.


Are, makhsousan reading comprehensionet ke dar hadde fogh e native e
Anyway, age khoshet nemiyaad ke comment haye man ra bekhouni, mitouni khodet ra az baalaaye yek sakhtemoun bendaazi paayin, ya har chi ke khodet khaasti. raah saadeh taresh ham ine ke dige dobaareh troll nakoni va man ra quote nakoni.
-------------------
Anyway, guys, I am going to sleep. good night everyone


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> BTW, I have seen your real photo in another forum. you don't look like a vahabi at all. I mean, as far as I remember, you don't have those weird long beards.  So, you should not really have a problem at all.



Girls say I have sexy hair. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> Are, makhsousan reading *comprehensionet* ke dar hadde fogh e native e
> Anyway, age khoshet nemiyaad ke comment haye man ra bekhouni, mitouni khodet ra az baalaaye yek sakhtemoun bendaazi paayin, ya har chi ke khodet khaasti. raah saadeh taresh ham ine ke dige dobaareh troll nakoni va man ra quote nakoni.
> -------------------
> Anyway, guys, I am going to sleep. good night everyone


Quote as isis
http://www.isisnucleariran.org/asse...EA_Safeguards_Report_20February2014-Final.pdf


> Iran is not precluded from continuing its centrifuge R&D activities under the Joint Plan of Action, although it cannot feed uranium hexafluoride into any centrifuges that had not been fed with UF6 as of November 2013. Four out of six cascades at the pilot plant are dedicated to this on-going research and development (R&D).
> 
> They are cascades 2, 3, 4 and 5. As of February 15, 2014, there were:
> In Cascade 2: 11 IR-4 centrifuges (down from 14 on November 3, 2013, 17 on August 12, 2013, 19 on May 14, 2013, and 29 on February 19, 2013); 7 IR-6 centrifuges (down from 13 on November 3, 2013, which was up from 12 on August 12, 2013, down from 14 on May 14 2013, and up from six on February 19, 2013); 1 IR-6s centrifuge (same as November 3, 2013, down from 8 on August 12, 2013, 3 on May 14, 2013 and two on February 19, 2013); and one IR-5 centrifuge (same as previous report);
> In Cascade 3: 14 IR-1 (2 IR-2m centrifuges removed since November 2013 report);
> 
> In Cascade 4: 164 IR-4 centrifuges, same as in the past year;
> 
> In Cascade 5: 162 IR-2m centrifuges, same as in the past year. Since the previous report, Iran has fed intermittently natural uranium hexafluoride into IR-1, IR-2m, IR-4, and IR-6 centrifuges, into the single machines and sometimes into cascades of various sizes and types of centrifuges. It has not yet fed the single installed IR-5 centrifuge with UF6, and under the interim arrangement, cannot do so during the JPA period. On December 4, 2013, Iran provided the IAEA with an updated Design Inventory Questionnaire (DIQ) which informed it of its intention to install a single “new centrifuge” called the IR-8. Since then, Iran has installed a new casing that is not connected. Iran has committed not to feed this centrifuge with uranium hexafluoride.


Khob alame dahr begu bebinam ina k neveshte yani chi?

Hamantur k mibini IR-4,IR-5, IR-6 baraye R&D nasb shodan, vali to inghad kur va kale shaghi k hamash hamun mozakhrafate qablito post mikoni


----------



## RazPaK

Targon said:


> Its not made from pig meat.



What is it made from?

Lamb or beef??


----------



## Nomad16

RazPaK said:


> Do you eat pig?


aaa 
well before revolution we turkmens eat a lot of wild boar we like it's meat lol specially with wine my cousin was a mergen he hunt a lot of wild boar he told me how i can kill the boar with out any trouble  btw i never hunt he also don't hunt after revolution


----------



## RazPaK

ghara ghan said:


> aaa
> well before revolution we turkmens eat a lot of wild boar we like it's meat lol specially with wine my cousin was a mergen he hunt a lot of wild boar he told me how i can kill the boar with out any trouble  btw i never hunt he also don't hunt after revolution




Turkmen is not Muslim?


----------



## Nomad16

RazPaK said:


> Turkmen is not Muslim?


damn i shouldn't talk about it 
 why do you say that ?? ofc we are but we have turkmenic islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

ghara ghan said:


> damn i shouldn't talk about it
> why do you say that ?? ofc we are but we have turkmenic islam


Brother, Pig and boar is haraam. These are things you should never eat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

@mohsen 

"Barbari" is a term Persians use. In Iranian Azerbaijan it's called "Äl Çöräyi" (Äl = Hand, Çöräk = Bread). I believe the origins of it is indeed from Azerbaijan region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

RazPaK said:


> Brother, Pig and boar is haraam. These are things you should never eat.


i know dude  i didn't say im eating boar meet but in my culture and religion it's free (not the pig but boar) we turkmens have very old traditions and old culture and it's combined by religion cuz of it you can find non islamic elements among the turkmens but people here mostly are not aware of it . i ill give you example 

-in namaz we pray for both *allah *and *Tengri*
-wine is free as long as you don't lose your mind (and if you lose it it's doesn't matter ) in sacrifice festival (qurban bayram) if we don't drink wine our festival will not complete 
-turkmen girls traditionally don't wear hijab when they are married they should wea yaligh for about the 5-6 month if you see turkmen women whom wearing yaligh in street it's means she recently married after 6 month it will replaced by charghad  
i ill introduce some part of my culture but lets stay on the "don't ask don't tell" policy 
here is some of our pic 

this is the turkmen girl with tradition cloth as it's should to be 







this is the turkmen girl with tradition cloth feat with islamic law 




these are turkmen girls with traditions cloth 










this is the turkmen girl with traditions cloth with out jewellery




this is the young turkmen women i know she is a women cuz she is wearing charghad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nomad16

if you looked to all those jewelery you will see they are different type of jewel cuz they belongs to different tribe every tribe has its own jewel crafting . it's also will tells exactly what tribe you belongs

sadly i couldn't find any yaligh in internet they belongs to newly married womens (no girls only womens) charghad also is impotent only womens can wear them here some few pic of it 


























jewel are one of the importint thing among both turkmen male and female in qajar time of you carry one of these jewels it's means you are friend of turkmens and you will see no harm from turkmens or even from bandits cuz they ill know you are under our protection and we will take great revenge if they harm you




i hop all of you enjoy very small part of my people's traditions

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nomad16

ASQ-1918 said:


> @mohsen
> 
> "Barbari" is a term Persians use. In Iranian Azerbaijan it's called "Äl Çöräyi" (Äl = Hand, Çöräk = Bread). I believe the origins of it is indeed from Azerbaijan region.


same here but commonly only say choreg . we have different type of choreg like tamdir choreg ,tatar choreg, petir choreg, kavurtdmash choreg , yaghli choreg ... 
this is the only pic of turkmen made choreg i could find in internet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ASQ-1918

@ghara ghan

Do you think that this style look similar to Turkmen ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

ghara ghan said:


> same here but commonly only say choreg . we have different type of choreg like tamdir choreg ,tatar choreg, petir choreg, kavurtdmash choreg , yaghli choreg ...
> this is the only pic of turkmen made choreg i could find in internet



thanks for the amazing pics, bro. hope you guys will never let these beautiful traditions go away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

ASQ-1918 said:


> @ghara ghan
> 
> Do you think that this style look similar to Turkmen ones?


i cant see it and i cant visit the weblog cuz it's filtered here


----------



## ASQ-1918

@ghara ghan

Which international image hosting websites aren't blocked in Iran?

Actually, saw this one, it definetly looks similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

usernameless said:


> thanks for the amazing pics, bro. hope you guys will never let these beautiful traditions go away.


 well i hop so too but keeping these traditions is very expensive  i wish there was museum or something so these thing could remain safe  btw if you are interested search the turkmen jewelry in google or visit this website
Turkmen Jewelry | Thematic Essay | Heilbrunn Timeline of Art History | The Metropolitan Museum of Art



ASQ-1918 said:


> @ghara ghan
> 
> Which international image hosting websites aren't cencored in Iran?
> 
> Actually, saw this one, it definetly looks similar.


well it's badly similar to be one of ours pic the jewels, carpets everything looks turkmen whats happen is this the azeri pic ? what was in the weblog ? similar to what i cant see the pic in your first post  plz speak more open

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

@RazPaK

Beef

@ghara ghan

Our traditional female clothes also have metalic garments on head and sometimes at chest but not this much of course  beautiful girls btw 

Our rural women is not strictly follows Islamic rules of clothing as well.

Hey while looking for traditional clothes I found a picture from my village, I know these women 






This is pretty much how villagers wear at daily life, headwear of that old woman is more traditional.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

Targon said:


> Our traditional female clothes also have metalic garments on head and sometimes at chest but not this much of course


 like i said before "bir millet iki devlet " 



Targon said:


> not this much of course


dude every pic of that jewel they wearing is represent their tribe see this 
im salgur=>yomud=>jafarbay=>karanjik so i must wear all of their jewelry it's like a old passport lol 



Targon said:


> Our rural women is not strictly follows Islamic rules of clothing as well.


same as ours was but something happen in few Decade now we are more islamic than our grandfathers i can say turkmen girls traditions cloth abolished cuz of it today only womens traditions Survived  lets not talk about the Reason and look forward

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

ghara ghan said:


> well it's badly similar to be one of ours pic the jewels, carpets everything looks turkmen whats happen is this the azeri pic ? what was in the weblog ? similar to what i cant see the pic in your first post  plz speak more open


No, thats one of the photos you posted, it looks similar to the example I posted earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

mashallah irani ha inja iek joorian adam az khodesh khejalat mikeshe. hame doctor mohandesi sharif varzeshkar bah bah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

spiderkiller said:


> mashallah irani ha inja iek joorian adam az khodesh khejalat mikeshe. hame doctor mohandesi sharif varzeshkar bah bah


Taze kojasho didi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> @mohsen
> 
> "Barbari" is a term Persians use. In Iranian Azerbaijan it's called "Äl Çöräyi" (Äl = Hand, Çöräk = Bread). I believe the origins of it is indeed from Azerbaijan region.


I don't exactly know why, but some people also call it Tabrizi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

ASQ-1918 said:


> No, thats one of the photos you posted, it looks similar to the example I posted earlier.


 was just earlier or too earlier ?  i like to see it what was it's look like gimme the like bro


----------



## Gilamard

Iran-Guinea: 1-2

lool, even worse than 2 days ago and our best players were present.
Age gharar bashe az Guinea bebazim (tu zamine khodemun dar zemn) fekr konin bazimun ba Argentina chi mishe.

Team Melli fails to impress against Guinea. | TeamMelli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Gilamard said:


> Iran-Guinea: 1-2
> 
> lool, even worse than 2 days ago and our best players were present.
> Age gharar bashe az Guinea bebazim (tu zamine khodemun dar zemn) fekr konin bazimun ba Argentina chi mishe.
> 
> Team Melli fails to impress against Guinea. | TeamMelli




They played with the best team possible? Can't imagine that.. maybe coach was trying out new things before WC


----------



## SinaG

Esfand said:


> They played with the best team possible? Can't imagine that.. maybe coach was trying out new things before WC


This is what happens when you don't have a friendly match for 9 months.


----------



## Gilamard

Esfand said:


> *They played with the best team possible?* Can't imagine that.. maybe coach was trying out new things before WC



Ando was absent that's all


----------



## Esfand

SinaG said:


> This is what happens when you don't have a friendly match for 9 months.



Still, it was a friendly. Observartions and lessons are worth more than # of goals in these matches


----------



## Uhuhu

If I'm not mistake, S korea had 21 friendly matches during the last 9 months. no hope for world cup.


----------



## haman10

emtehanam tamoom shod emtehanam tamoom shod

doorooddood

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

جدایی کریمه از اوکراین و پیوستن به روسیه

اوکراین سرزمین جدید جهاد تکفیری ها؛ اروپا از این به بعد دیدن دارد

جونم، بازی داره دیدنی میشه

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## mohsen

the meaning of freedom in western countries.
censoring and removing even the news of Hijab (in a fashion show) by yahoo, a few minutes after publishing:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

I think Russia needs more allies in the east . I just don't get why they don't form an alliance with other countries to counter NATO and improve their position .


----------



## Nomad16

Abii said:


> @Gohsen
> 
> Yahoo is a corporation and it can do whatever the hell it pleases. WTF are you mumbling about? This isn't Iran where the terrorist akhoonds have their hand in everything and everything either comes out of their mouths or gets vetted by them first. In civilized countries, private and public companies can decided what to sell, what to say and what to do.
> 
> Now go back to punching your wife in the face for breathing or something.


abii you have return i miss you  don't get banned again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> the meaning of freedom in western countries.
> censoring and removing even the news of Hijab (in a fashion show) by yahoo, a few minutes after publishing:



As I've always said here , Freedom is a pure BS like Democracy that was created to fool people around the world .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> I think Russia needs more allies in the east . I just don't get why they don't form an alliance with other countries to counter NATO and improve their position .


How many Russians have you spoken to in your life? None. I've met many Russians here, old and young (college and private life), and they want nothing to do with the *** backwards Middle East. Like us, they always wonder why their politicians are so stupid and why they meddle in other people's affairs when it doesn't give them any benefits (in our case it's the arabs, hezbollah etc...). 

There's no appetite for that stuff in Russia anymore. The younger generation has completely moved on and they want a democratic free market system. The country is also leaning more towards that scenario obviously, but it's still very corrupt and very *** backward by Western European and North American standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> @Gohsen
> 
> Yahoo is a corporation and it can do whatever the hell it pleases. WTF are you mumbling about? This isn't Iran where the terrorist akhoonds have their hand in everything and everything either comes out of their mouths or gets vetted by them first. In civilized countries, private and public companies can decided what to sell, what to say and what to do.
> 
> Now go back to punching your wife in the face for breathing or something. The world doesn't revolve around you terrorists. Not only it doesn't revolve around you, it's passing you by while you guys are sitting there in your sandbox with your thumbs in your *** holes thinking how you can blow up or how you can see the image of agha on the surface of the moon more clearly.




Yeah , This isn't Iran but West in which American and European governors have control on everything . I don't see any difference , Do you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ghara ghan said:


> abii you have return i miss you  don't get banned again


Hopefully I will. This website is a waste of time, but addicting as hell. Where else could I find so many heyvoons like Gohsen to entertain myself with?



S00R3NA said:


> As I've always said here , Freedom is a pure BS like Democracy that was created to fool people around the world .


Are you being thick on purpose? 

A corporation has the same rights as an individual under the American constitution. It has shareholders, board members, private backers... and they all have their own interests. If they don't want to publish news glorifying your terrorist ideology, they don't have to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> How many Russians have you spoken to in your life? None. I've met many Russians here, old and young (college and private life), and they want nothing to do with the *** backwards Middle East. Like us, they always wonder why their politicians are so stupid and why they meddle in other people's affairs when it doesn't give them any benefits (in our case it's the arabs, hezbollah etc...).
> 
> There's no appetite for that stuff in Russia anymore. The younger generation has completely moved on and they want a democratic free market system. The country is also leaning more towards that scenario obviously, but it's still very corrupt and very *** backward by Western European and North American standards.



I've had a couple of Russian friends , one of them served in army for 8 years and took part in war against chechens . Stop judging others when you don't know anything .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> Yeah , This isn't Iran but West in which American and European governors have control on everything . I don't see any difference , Do you ?


Yes I do. 

The governments here are regulators, not dictators. They regulate laws, make laws and give rights with the blessing of its citizens. They're all accountable for their actions directly as citizens (they have to abide by the same laws as anyone else) and indirectly through the ballot box. 

Social, economic, political and every other "god given" liberty is available to us and we can change the face of our nation's as we please through referendums, elections and by directly contacting our representatives at the municipal and provincial/state level.



S00R3NA said:


> I've had a couple of Russia friends , one of them served in army for 8 years and took part in war against chechens . Stop judging others when you don't know anything .


You had Russian friends in Iran? 

Russian **** stars on youporn.com don't count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Hopefully I will. This website is a waste of time, but addicting as hell. Where else could I find so many heyvoons like Gohsen to entertain myself with?
> 
> 
> Are you being thick on purpose?
> 
> A corporation has the same rights as an individual under the American constitution. It has shareholders, board members, private backers... and they all have their own interests. If they don't want to publish news glorifying your terrorist ideology, they don't have to.




Are you kidding me ? 

All of the corporations are under control there trying to spread same thing in different ways . It doesn't matter whetherthey're private or governmental but they all have same goal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> Are you kidding me ?
> 
> All of the corporations are under control there trying to spread same thing in different ways . It doesn't matter whetherthey're private or governmental but they all have same goal .


That's not true. Government doesn't control companies but companies control government. That's free market capitalism for you


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> That's not true. Government doesn't control companies but companies control government. That's free market capitalism for you


No that's the American model. 

In other countries, that isn't the case. The change in the US happened in the late 70's with this case:



> First National Bank of Boston v. Bellotti, 435 U.S. 765 (1978), was a case, decided in 1978, in which the United States Supreme Court ruled 5–4 that corporations had a First Amendment right to make contributions in order to attempt to influence political processes


FindLaw | Cases and Codes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> The governments here *are regulators, not dictators*. They regulate laws, make laws and give rights with the blessing of its citizens. They're all accountable for their actions directly as citizens (they have to abide by the same laws as anyone else) and indirectly through the ballot box.



Yep , The governors , What I see in the US is 2 factions that have the whole government and country under control and don't even let other minor factions to have equal tools to take part in elections . I don't really find any difference between mullahs that have 2 main groups and Americans that have the same fu.cking condition .



> Social, economic, political and every other "god given" liberty is available to us and *we can change the face of our nation's as we please through referendums, elections* and by directly contacting our representatives at the municipal and provincial/state level.




Yes , You choose democrats for 4 years and try to get rid of them in next election by voting Republicans exactly like Iran .




> You had Russian friends in Iran?
> 
> Russian **** stars on youporn.com don't count.



You no longer need to be outside Iran for that .

Have you heard of Skype ?


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> abii you have return i miss you  don't get banned again


ironically when some other "person" talks like that you mention decency and politeness 

but looks like its not the case when it comes to your friends . lol 



Abii said:


> @Gohsen
> 
> Yahoo is a corporation and it can do whatever the hell it pleases. WTF are you mumbling about? This isn't Iran where the terrorist akhoonds have their hand in everything and everything either comes out of their mouths or gets vetted by them first. In civilized countries, private and public companies can decided what to sell, what to say and what to do.
> 
> Now go back to punching your wife in the face for breathing or something. The world doesn't revolve around you terrorists. Not only it doesn't revolve around you, it's passing you by while you guys are sitting there in your sandbox with your thumbs in your *** holes thinking how you can blow up or how you can see the image of agha on the surface of the moon more clearly.



@Serpentine

his first post after getting un-banned is this ? great !!

so much for decency and humility 

@Abii youre an idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SinaG

Azizam said:


> That's not true. Government doesn't control companies but companies control government. That's free market capitalism for you


It's more corporatism then capitalism.


----------



## Abii

SinaG said:


> It's more corporatism then capitalism.


You also have to look at it in a case by case basis (country vs country). As you say, in the US it's more "corporatism" than capitalism. There are a few different movements in the country that are trying to take money out of politics. Some have been started by the tea baggers and some are truly grassroot like the wolf pack (if you watch TYT you know about this one).

Jihadi terrorists, hezbollahi terrorists, commies etc... always point to the US and say capitalism doesn't work when the US model isn't exactly the best model we have today. In any case, the US model is still light years ahead of the commie model and anything the mosalmoons have to offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Abii said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> The governments here are regulators, not dictators. They regulate laws, make laws and give rights with the blessing of its citizens. They're all accountable for their actions directly as citizens (they have to abide by the same laws as anyone else) and indirectly through the ballot box.
> 
> Social, economic, political and every other "god given" liberty is available to us and we can change the face of our nation's as we please through referendums, elections and by directly contacting our representatives at the municipal and provincial/state level.
> 
> 
> You had Russian friends in Iran?
> 
> Russian **** stars on *youporn.com* don't count.



Blasphemy !!!!! 

To the gallows with him


----------



## -SINAN-

RazPaK said:


> Do you eat pig?



We don't eat pig in Turkey, more like you can't find anything related with pig in Turkey.

Now the funny thing is we don't eat pig but we drink alcohol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> We don't eat pig in Turkey, more like you can't find anything related with pig in Turkey.
> 
> Now the funny thing is we don't eat pig but we drink alcohol.


lol I found out about this first hand

Had a Turkish friend that would drink like a fish, but when we went to Japanese/Chinese restaurants she wouldn't touch ham/pig meat. Never understood that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> lol I found out about this first hand
> 
> Had a Turkish friend that would drink like a fish, but when we went to Japanese/Chinese restaurants she wouldn't touch ham/pig meat. Never understood that.



We had our own values, i think.... 

We drink alcohol but in Ramadan, nobody will.. i mean kill him but you can't make him drink. 

Also, the pig issue. I'm not the religious type. So, i thought, i could eat pig when i was in Europe.. but i couldn't, somehow i felt guilty and never tried.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KingMamba

@haman10 @mohsen 

You guys still learn about him? I heard a lot of his poems get lost in translation though. Need to learn farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> We don't eat pig in Turkey, more like you can't find anything related with pig in Turkey.
> 
> Now the funny thing is we don't eat pig but we drink alcohol.


Actually there is pork meat at some butchers, i also saw pork products at some restaurants but its rare to find such places,
and its particularly labelled if there is any pork in meals.

The most ironic thing is that AKP made a law a couple years ago where it is now allowed to sell pork meat at the butchers because of the EU adaption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

...در حاشیه تحولات اکراین

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> ...در حاشیه تحولات اکراین
> 
> 
> View attachment 20252






haman10 said:


> ironically when some other "person" talks like that you mention decency and politeness


i still do and i ill do it in any case

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> i still do and i ill do it in any case



good 

but i didnt see that in your post my dear friend


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bro , to tell you the truth , i dont remember who are we talking abt !!
> 
> that poem was awesome , but seriously i was in exams for 3 month !! i dont even remember my name properly !!
> 
> yesterday i wanted to give my national code to somebody but i didnt remember it !! can u believe that !! ?
> 
> so who are we talking about ?
> 
> 
> *saat 9 sobh jome karo zendegi nadarin shoma* ?
> 
> khejalat nemikeshin onlinin ?


lol... na 
-----------------------------------
@rmi5 whats up... gahr kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> lol... na
> -----------------------------------
> @rmi5 whats up... gahr kardi?


na, saram sholough hast in rouz ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> na, saram sholough hast in rouz ha.


emtahnatun keye?
-------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

KingMamba said:


> @haman10 @mohsen
> 
> You guys still learn about him? I heard a lot of his poems get lost in translation though. Need to learn farsi.


reading and listening to his poems in English was a new experience.
I'm wondering if foreigners realize that he is actually talking about God and not girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Actually there is pork meat at some butchers, i also saw pork products at some restaurants but its rare to find such places,
> and its particularly labelled if there is any pork in meals.



Have never seen in my life.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Ostad said:


> ...در حاشیه تحولات اکراین
> 
> 
> View attachment 20252

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> reading and listening to his poems in English was a new experience.
> I'm wondering if foreigners realize that he is actually talking about God and not girls.



who are ya talking abt ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> who are ya talking abt ?


عزیزم، امروز کلا قاطی هستی
مولوی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> عزیزم، امروز کلا قاطی هستی
> مولوی



woops 

sorry and thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

eminem fans will get this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام .

کسی فیلتر شکن برای باز کردن فیسبوک سراغ نداره ؟

freegate va kerio khub kar nemikone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

mohsen said:


> reading and listening to his poems in English was a new experience.
> I'm wondering if foreigners realize that he is actually talking about God and not girls.



Actually if you read the comments they do get some of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> emtahnatun keye?
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 20260


My exams were a long time ago. I am currently busy with doing research, and writing papers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> You also have to look at it in a case by case basis (country vs country). As you say, in the US it's more "corporatism" than capitalism. There are a few different movements in the country that are trying to take money out of politics. Some have been started by the tea baggers and some are truly grassroot like the wolf pack (if you watch TYT you know about this one).
> 
> Jihadi terrorists, hezbollahi terrorists, commies etc... always point to the US and say capitalism doesn't work when the US model isn't exactly the best model we have today. In any case, the US model is still light years ahead of the commie model and anything the mosalmoons have to offer.


Corporatism is not against capitalism, it can be even a form of or part of a capitalist system. Anyway, I didn't know that you watch Young Turks Channel as well.  Anyway, Capitalism proved to be a far better system than communism in the 20th century.  No need to talk about the islamic system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> کسی فیلتر شکن برای باز کردن فیسبوک سراغ نداره ؟
> 
> freegate va kerio khub kar nemikone


cannibals!!!





-------------
ultrasurf sari vasl mishe, va be sheddat paidare, man ba hamin 2 saat bedoone vaghfe upload kardam to youtube. vali soratesh paeene.
hotspotshield ham khube, vali bedoone firefox va adblock plus addone be dard nemikhore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> My exams were a long time ago. I am currently busy with doing research, and writing papers.


sounds familiar, fek konam gablan beham gofte bodi. fudgeing drugs.  
by the way bargh US ac hast ya dc,110v?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> sounds familiar, fek konam gablan beham gofte bodi. fudgeing drugs.
> by the way bargh US ac hast ya dc,110v?


DC?!!!
Dude, DC is only used for very high voltages and for transferring electricity in long distances, since the power loss would be less in the line.
Yup, it is 120 volts at the frequency of 60 Hertz.
Mains electricity by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
although it is more pricy to produce electricity in this voltage, but it is safer to use 
BTW, plugs look like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> BTW, plugs look like this



it's BS !  how do you use your labtop ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> it's BS !  how do you use your labtop ?


 
What's the problem?!!!


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> What's the problem?!!!


your plugs just look like this  two eyes and one big mouth ! you know i just wanna say our plugs dont have 3 hole while 2 of them is narrow holes !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> your plugs just look like this  two eyes and one big mouth ! you know i just wanna say our plugs dont have 3 hole while 2 them is narrow holes !



Yes, actually the third one, which is the big one, is the ground connection which is for more safety. even without that connection, devices would still work 

@ghara ghan BTW, do you like to continue our discussion about that subject, in private messages?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> BTW, do you like to continue our discussion about that subject, in private messages?


ofc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Yes, actually the third one, which is the big one, is the ground connection which is for more safety. even without that connection, devices would still work
> 
> @ghara ghan BTW, do you like to continue our discussion about that subject, *in private messages?*



What private messages ????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> We have Telepathy.



Seriously man, my private message don't works anymore.... yours are working ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Seriously man, my private message don't works anymore.... yours are working ?


Mine doesnt work...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

rmi5 said:


> *Corporatism is not against capitalism*, it can be even a form of or part of a capitalist system. Anyway, I didn't know that you watch Young Turks Channel as well.  Anyway, Capitalism proved to be a far better system than communism in the 20th century.  No need to talk about the islamic system.



I believe the term you're looking for is "Crony Capitalism". The Russians and Chinese have wholeheartedly adopted this "system".


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> DC?!!!
> Dude, DC is only used for very high voltages and for transferring electricity in long distances, since the power loss would be less in the line.
> Yup, it is 120 volts at the frequency of 60 Hertz.
> Mains electricity by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> although it is more pricy to produce electricity in this voltage, but it is safer to use
> BTW, plugs look like this:


sorry 
as @*ghara ghan *said your plugs are similar to this=

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

man zan mikhaam 

@mohsen @Ostad 

vase amoo haman astin bala nemizanin ?  

hoselam sar rafte , zan mikhaam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

xenon54 said:


> Mine doesnt work...



Same here, I think it is disabled for all except mods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> View attachment 20358
> 
> 
> man zan mikhaam
> 
> @mohsen @Ostad
> 
> vase amoo haman astin bala nemizanin ?
> 
> hoselam sar rafte , zan mikhaam







 
mikhay zang bezanam Hasan, sefaresheto bokonam.?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> View attachment 20358
> 
> 
> man zan mikhaam
> 
> @mohsen @Ostad
> 
> vase amoo haman astin bala nemizanin ?
> 
> hoselam sar rafte , zan mikhaam


کل (در اینجا یعنی خودم) _اگر طبیب بودی سر خود دوا نمودی_

عزیزم آستینو بابات باید بالا بزنه ما فقط میتونیم واسه صرف شیرینی و شام خدمت برسیم
حالاتو برو جلو اگه آبجی داشت خبرمون کن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> mikhay zang bezanam Hasan, sefaresheto bokonam.?


na fadat sham ! 
nemikham be zoor motevasel sham 


mohsen said:


> کل (در اینجا یعنی خودم) _اگر طبیب بودی سر خود دوا نمودی_
> 
> عزیزم آستینو بابات باید بالا بزنه ما فقط میتونیم واسه صرف شیرینی و شام خدمت برسیم
> حالاتو برو جلو اگه آبجی داشت خبرمون کن



aslan say mikonam 2 ta abji dashte bashe , mano shoma ba @Ostad bajenagh shim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> na fadat sham !
> nemikham be zoor motevasel sham
> 
> 
> aslan say mikonam 2 ta abji dashte bashe , mano shoma ba @Ostad bajenagh shim


hala ke zahmat mikeshi, vase man 2 ta begir .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> hala ke zahmat mikeshi, vase man 2 ta begir .



man age een mashinam bood vase khodam 4 ta migeraftam vase shoma ham 4 ta 











lol , hajj John kerry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

where are my friends

@rmi5 @S00R3NA @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> where are my friends
> 
> @rmi5 @S00R3NA @haman10


I am right here dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> I am right here dude!



What's up my man 

seems the Ukraine crisis seeped into the Iranian chill thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> What's up my man
> 
> seems the Ukraine crisis seeped into the Iranian chill thread.



Nothing, I am just super busy with research these days, and Iran section has been troll infested again. I visit PDF less these days and I look more into Turkish and ME sections.
What about you? What's up with kiwis?
BTW, I don't have any sense of time difference between here, USA, and New Zealand. Look what I have found for you:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Nothing, I am just super busy with research these days, and Iran section has been troll infested again. I visit PDF less these days and I look more into Turkish and ME sections.
> What about you? *What's up with kiwis?*
> BTW, I don't have any sense of time difference between here, USA, and New Zealand. Look what I have found for you:



A redundant question. A more pertinent one would be, what is not up.

Seriously, this is a boring nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> A redundant question. A more pertinent one would be, what is not up.
> 
> Seriously, this is a boring nation.


LOL, What you guys do in NZ? It seems to be a secluded and beautiful part of this universe and I have always wanted to see it someday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> LOL, *What you guys do in NZ?* It seems to be a secluded and beautiful part of this universe and I have always wanted to see it someday.



It's a small country, so we don't tend to have an exciting nightlife. Except Auckland.

It is worth seeing. I think the Lord of the rings trilogy did it justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> It's a small country, so we don't tend to have an exciting nightlife. Except Auckland.
> 
> It is worth seeing. I think the Lord of the rings trilogy did it justice.


Was it filmed in NZ? I didn't know that. Norway, Ireland, Kazakhstan and NZ have preserved their beautiful secluded nature, and I will definitely see them someday. Russia, and Scotland were also on my list, but I have seen them before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Was it filmed in NZ? I didn't know that. Norway, Ireland, Kazakhstan and NZ have preserved their beautiful secluded nature, and I will definitely see them someday. Russia, and Scotland were also on my list, but I have seen them before.



I am now currently reading on New World history Pre-Columbus era.

The United States had a rich diversity of native Americans before the arrival of the Puritans.

Don't know about you though.

@Azizam 

loving your new Bruce Lee avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I am now currently reading on New World history Pre-Columbus era.
> 
> The United States had a rich diversity of native Americans before the arrival of the Puritans.
> 
> Don't know about you though.


Actually, I have decided to learn a new language, and also finally make my decision about getting a Masters degree in physics, besides my PhD in electrical engineering. I also need to work more on presentation techniques, and increase my expertise in this area. I have only a couple of weeks to literally the biggest and most important conference in my field, and based on my paper, they found it a solid paper, and a break through and asked me to give a pretty long presentation in the conference. Honestly, I, myself, didn't expect that at all, and I was like >  when I heard their invitation for presenting my work. It would be really stressful, and seriously need to work very hard for giving a good presentation. 






What's up Mr. Bruce Lee? @Azizam
BTW, this one is my gift for you:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

how was saturday guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Actually, I have decided to learn a new language, and also finally make my decision about getting a Masters degree in physics, besides my PhD in electrical engineering. I also need to work more on presentation techniques, and increase my expertise in this area. I have only a couple of weeks to literally the biggest and most important conference in my field, and based on my paper, they found it a solid paper, and a break through and asked me to give a pretty long presentation in the conference. Honestly, I, myself, didn't expect that at all, and I was like >  when I heard their invitation for presenting my work. It would be really stressful, and seriously need to work very hard for giving a good presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Mr. Bruce Lee? @Azizam
> BTW, this one is my gift for you:



Thanks @rmi5 @Ravi Nair 

I am reading your conversation on phone while watching a documentary on Japanese tsunami and how I met your mother time to time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ayush said:


> how was saturday guys?


It is still Saturday here.  It was very good. I needed to show my car to mechanic for check up, chatting with friends, a bit study, and buy some stuff.
Buddy, have you seen any of movies of 2013 and 2014? specially the Oscar nominated ones? which ones do you suggest to watch?



Azizam said:


> Thanks @rmi5 @Ravi Nair
> 
> I am reading your conversation on phone while watching a documentary on Japanese tsunami and how I met your mother time to time


LOL, so you are one of those people who are able of doing multiple tasks. 
Dude, I have not seen "How I met your Mother". Is it good? (compared to The big bang theory and Two and a Half men)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

rmi5 said:


> It is still Saturday here.  It was very good. I needed to show my car to mechanic for check up, chatting with friends, a bit study, and buy some stuff.
> Buddy, have you seen any of movies of 2013 and 2014? specially the Oscar nominated ones? which ones do you suggest to watch?
> 
> 
> LOL, so you are one of those people who are able of doing multiple tasks.
> Dude, I have not seen "How I met your Mother". Is it good? (compared to The big bang theory and Two and a Half men)


saw the wolf of wall street.
it is good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ayush said:


> saw the wolf of wall street.
> it is good


I have heard a lot of good reviews about it. After seeing this movie, one of my closest friends has decided to go to wallstreet and make money instead of continuing his studies in engineering.  I definitely need to see this movie ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> It is still Saturday here.  It was very good. I needed to show my car to mechanic for check up, chatting with friends, a bit study, and buy some stuff.
> Buddy, have you seen any of movies of 2013 and 2014? specially the Oscar nominated ones? which ones do you suggest to watch?
> 
> 
> LOL, so you are one of those people who are able of doing multiple tasks.
> Dude, I have not seen "How I met your Mother". Is it good? (compared to The big bang theory and Two and a Half men)


It's much better than Big Bang Theory for me. Neil Patrick is just ultra awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> It's much better than Big Bang Theory for me. Neil Patrick is just ultra awesome.


LOL, Then you are responsible for tempting me to watch this long TV-series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

rmi5 said:


> I have heard a lot of good reviews about it. After seeing this movie, one of my closest friends has decided to go to wallstreet and make money instead of continuing his studies in engineering.  I definitely need to see this movie ...


and if possible watch this movie stoned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Then you are responsible for tempting me to watch this long TV-series.


Trust me, you won't regret. It's my girlfriend who told me to watch it while I was busy watching Lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ayush @Azizam 
Thank you guys. Now, I will have enough movies and TV series to watch. 
BTW, have anyone of you guys watched the old TV series Seinfeld? It was very good as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

rmi5 said:


> @Ayush @Azizam
> Thank you guys. Now, I will have enough movies and TV series to watch.
> BTW, have anyone of you guys watched the old TV series Seinfeld? It was very good as well.


dont see any tv serial bro.
only movies.
somehow just dont feel like watching them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ayush said:


> dont see any tv serial bro.
> only movies.
> somehow just dont feel like watching them


I agree, they are very addicting. I am currently addicted to Game of Thrones, The big bang theory and two and a half men.  Adding another one would be too much pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> @Ayush @Azizam
> Thank you guys. Now, I will have enough movies and TV series to watch.
> BTW, have anyone of you guys watched the old TV series Seinfeld? It was very good as well.


I haven't watched it yet, I'll search about it. Thanks for telling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Actually, I have decided to learn a new language, and also finally make my decision about getting a Masters degree in physics, besides my PhD in electrical engineering. I also need to work more on presentation techniques, and increase my expertise in this area. I have only a couple of weeks to literally the biggest and most important conference in my field, and based on my paper, they found it a solid paper, and a break through and asked me to give a pretty long presentation in the conference. Honestly, I, myself, didn't expect that at all, and I was like >  when I heard their invitation for presenting my work. It would be really stressful, *and seriously need to work very hard for giving a good presentation. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Mr. Bruce Lee? @Azizam
> BTW, this one is my gift for you:



I know you will hit this one out of the park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> I know you will hit this one out of the park.


Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> where are my friends
> 
> @rmi5 @S00R3NA @haman10



Hey .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MooshMoosh

I watched 300 last night, those Persians in the film treat their soldiers like $hit. Does that mean it happened in reality?


----------



## haman10

MooshMoosh said:


> I watched 300 last night, those Persians in the film treat their soldiers like $hit. Does that mean it happened in reality?



not really , i mean if u follow your own history , when our soldiers *CONQUERED * Egypt 

we didnt harm anyone 

we just ruled you , and you were one of our provinces , we didnt shed any blood 



Ravi Nair said:


> where are my friends



hey bro , how's things in new zealand ?

wish you happiness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


>













ino vaght kardin hatman bekhoonin :

توپ‌های پدافند با «عاصفه» جان دوباره‌ای گرفتند + عکس - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

MooshMoosh said:


> I watched 300 last night, those Persians in the film treat their soldiers like $hit. Does that mean it happened in reality?




Yes , Every single second of that movie was based on history .



Ostad said:


>



You're Soheil number 2 .

By the way , where is he ? Is he dead or something ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MooshMoosh

S00R3NA said:


> Yes , Every single second of that movie was based on history .


There is a double standard because nearly all of the films that has to do with the Romans made them look good (or heroic looking, sparta BS etc) which infact they are not based on history. Typical deception to brainwash people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> Yes , Every single second of that movie was based on history .
> 
> 
> 
> You're Soheil number 2 .
> 
> By the way , where is he ? Is he dead or something ?




found him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> found him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

peaceful protest 






CU guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> I haven't watched it yet, I'll search about it. Thanks for telling.


Seinfeld Episodes | Watch all Seinfeld episodes online for free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

این هم سند اخراج دانشمندان (بخونید تعلیق داوطلبانه دانشمندان) ایران از سازمان انرژی اتمی
















> *گروه سیاسی- رجانیوز: *اخراج تعدادی از همکاران شهدای هسته ای از مراکز مرتبط با سازمان انرژی اتمی، خبری بوده است که طی ماه های گذشته به کرات در رسانه ها منتشر شده است و شاید مهم ترین اتفاقی که در این باره افتاد،*خطبه های نماز جمعه چند هفته قبل ایت الله جنتی باشد که با اشاره به این مساله گفت*: «متاسفانه از سازمان انرژی اتمی یاران احمدی‌روشن را بیرون می‌کنند. خبرهای موثق رسیده است، نکنید این کارها را. اینها تاج سر باید باشند، نباید بیکار باشند.»


اسناد «اخراج محترمانه» همکاران شهید احمدی روشن از سازمان انرژی اتمی/ آیا تعلیق داوطلبانه دانشمندان هسته‏‎ای هم جزء بندهای توافق‏نامه ژنو است!؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> aslan say mikonam 2 ta abji dashte bashe , mano shoma ba @Ostad bajenagh shim


ma ham ke booghim dige, berim kenar bezarim bad biad are?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ma ham ke booghim dige, berim kenar bezarim bad biad are?


Sarvari shoma 

vali akhe ki peyda mishe 3 ta khahar dashte bashe ? sakhte peyda kardanesh


----------



## Esfand

your new year is soon, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> your new year is soon, right?


yep , happy eide nouruz


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> yep , happy eide nouruz



last year my friends told me to say "norouz pirouz"


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> last year my friends told me to say "norouz pirouz"


thats also right 

no difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

را شبیه سازی کرد RQ170 مخترع طبسی


> محسن حسن پور کارشناس مکانیک در رشته طراحی جامدات، با مساعدت و همراهی شورای اسلامی شهر و شهرداری طبس، موفق به شبیه سازی پهباد آرکیو 170 شده است که این ساخته قرار است در 5 اردیبهشت 93 و سالروز شکست مفتضحانه آمریکا در صحرای طبس به پرواز درآید













---------------------------------------
چون اسمش محسنه شاید یه مالی شد!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hopefully that thread got closed, it turned into a headache 
BTW, I am very short in time these days, and I don't want to continue that discussion anymore. But, I introduce some documentaries here for the ones who want to quickly grasp some information about that historic era:
درباره تاریخ و فرهنگ مردم ممتاز خاورمیانه
@ghara ghan @SinaG @MTN1917 you may find them interesting.
Note that I *don't* verify all of what is told in those documentaries, *but* they have introduced some new findings which worth watching.
Let's just finish the discussion. I need to do a lot of work now.


----------



## SinaG

@rmi5 I myself have a lot of work to do for tomorrow morning. I will try to watch them and will get back to you in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> @rmi5 I myself have a lot of work to do for tomorrow morning. I will try to watch them and will get back to you in the future.


That sounds good, but, again please note that * I don't verify all of what is told in those documentaries, but they have introduced some new findings which worth watching.*


----------



## SinaG

rmi5 said:


> That sounds good, but, again please note that * I don't verify all of what is told in those documentaries, but they have introduced some new findings which worth watching.*


Ok I have taken note, but dude, this Pourpirar character seems like a looney. He believes that Purim actually took place and believes the Achaemenids where Slavic barbarians lol.

He is also what I would call the definition of anti-Semitic.


----------



## rmi5

SinaG said:


> Ok I have taken note, but dude, this Pourpirar character seems like a looney. He believes that Purim actually took place and believes the Achaemenids where Slavic barbarians lol.
> 
> He is also what I would call the definition of anti-Semitic.



Look, he has done some very interesting research. When a person has obsession and bias about something, you can have doubts about it. He is a 100% islamists, and I personally do not agree about the parts that he talks about jews (Purim) or islamic history(like what he says about some poets). but, rest of his work, like his research on Persepolis, and Naghsh-Rostam, or Cyrus tomb are really interesting, and provided with very solid proofs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

al-hasani is back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> al-hasani is back.



Al-Hasani is back indeed. Your world will now fall apart it seems.

Learn to quote people when they are around. Let me show it for you.

@Kaan 

Not difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> Al-Hasani is back indeed. Your world will now fall apart it seems.
> 
> Learn to quote people when they are around. Let me show it for you.
> 
> @Kaan
> 
> Not difficult.


LOL its a public forum and I dont have to quote if i dont want to. The only ones whos world fell apart was yours after you admitted to spreading lies and after you were banned. Now that you got your life back after a week I wish you good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> LOL its a public forum and I dont have to quote if i dont want to. The only ones whos world fell apart was yours after you admitted to spreading lies and after you were banned.



You are obsessed about me while I could not give a pfuck about you. I only noticed that you have been mentioning my name all around the forum due to your obsession. 

I was not banned for any of your imaginary and so-called lies solely because I made a 46 year old compatriot of yours cry. For strange reasons he only got two infractions while I had 1 before and thus got banned for 1 week.

I did not cry about that ban though and it was a nice ban. Made we catch up with all the worked I had missed previously due to a busy schedule and this cursed forum.
Will gladly take another such ban if necessary.


----------



## Hakan

al-Hasani said:


> You are obsessed about me while I could not give a pfuck about you. I only noticed that you have been mentioning my name all around the forum due to your obsession.
> 
> I was not banned for any of your imaginary and so-called lies solely because I made a 46 year old compatriot of yours cry. For strange reasons he only got two infractions while I had 1 before and thus got banned for 1 week.
> 
> I did not cry about that ban though and it was a nice ban. Made we catch up with all the worked I had missed previously due to a busy schedule and this cursed forum.
> Will gladly take another such ban if necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Kaan said:


> View attachment 20701



It seems that you do since you are the one that is obsessed about me while I have not given you a thought until I saw your obsession. Found it hilarious and thus commented on it.

Anyway please go on. At least you made me laugh for a few seconds while it lasted.


----------



## Nomad16

@al-Hasani lets end this shall we ?? and as long as i remember this is iranian chill if you wanna fight take it to arabian coffee shop

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

ghara ghan said:


> @al-Hasani lets end this shall we ?? and as long as i remember this is iranian chill if you wanna fight take it to arabian coffee shop



I am not interested in a fight I am just astonished about @Kaan (see I mention him when I know that he is around) is so obsessed about me. Even when he has 10-15 compatriots to back him up but that often fails. While I am all alone. Now again.

I am not the one that is mentioning his name in several threads.

Yes, I am back. So what? Is his world going to fall apart for that reason alone? The dude seems to have huge problems if that is the case. Really an unhealthy obsession.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah9

Someone is back.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DATIS

Hello everyone . my name is davood from Leeds - a city in west yorkshire in GB.How many fellow iranians are here ?
I am studying management in leeds university and i just miss my countryman thats why i signed up . i have little info about military to be honest , but politics is my thing . i moved to UK a year ago when my application was accepted . i really have problems socializing with others here ! so many differences in culture ! can someone help me get along with these people ?

کسی فارسی بلده اینجا ؟

Okey its 7 o'clock , I have to go to university . bye .
by the way the eid is near . wish you all happy new year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

DATIS said:


> Hello everyone . my name is davood from Leeds - a city in west yorkshire in GB.How many fellow iranians are here ?
> I am studying management in leeds university and i just miss my countryman thats why i signed up . i have little info about military to be honest , but politics is my thing . i moved to UK a year ago when my application was accepted . i really have problems socializing with others here ! so many differences in culture ! can someone help me get along with these people ?
> 
> کسی فارسی بلده اینجا ؟
> 
> Okey its 7 o'clock , I have to go to university . bye .
> by the way the eid is near . wish you all happy new year


Dude always remember, I was the first buddy to Thank you, replay you and mention you @DATIS

By the way, welcome Davood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

DATIS said:


> Hello everyone . my name is davood from Leeds - a city in west yorkshire in GB.How many fellow iranians are here ?
> I am studying management in leeds university and i just miss my countryman thats why i signed up . i have little info about military to be honest , but politics is my thing . i moved to UK a year ago when my application was accepted . i really have problems socializing with others here ! so many differences in culture ! can someone help me get along with these people ?
> 
> کسی فارسی بلده اینجا ؟
> 
> Okey its 7 o'clock , I have to go to university . bye .
> by the way the eid is near . wish you all happy new year


Welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

DATIS said:


> Hello everyone . my name is davood from Leeds - a city in west yorkshire in GB.How many fellow iranians are here ?
> I am studying management in leeds university and i just miss my countryman thats why i signed up . i have little info about military to be honest , but politics is my thing . i moved to UK a year ago when my application was accepted . i really have problems socializing with others here ! so many differences in culture ! can someone help me get along with these people ?
> 
> کسی فارسی بلده اینجا ؟
> 
> Okey its 7 o'clock , I have to go to university . bye .
> by the way the eid is near . wish you all happy new year


khosh omadi.

ps: haman sare karemon ke nazashti.?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

DATIS said:


> Hello everyone . my name is davood from Leeds - a city in west yorkshire in GB.How many fellow iranians are here ?
> I am studying management in leeds university and i just miss my countryman thats why i signed up . i have little info about military to be honest , but politics is my thing . i moved to UK a year ago when my application was accepted . i really have problems socializing with others here ! so many differences in culture ! can someone help me get along with these people ?
> 
> کسی فارسی بلده اینجا ؟
> 
> Okey its 7 o'clock , I have to go to university . bye .
> by the way the eid is near . wish you all happy new year






Sup haman?

Tell your professor to teach you how to use punctuation marks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DATIS

@Islam shall be the winner : thank you very much brother ,that was so nice . where are you from ?
@xenon54 : thanks turkish brother 
@Ostad : سلام !
خیلی ممنون
لطف کردین . من همان نیستم
@TurAr : brother i didnt find any problem with my sentences , i will be thankful of your help

@Ostad : اینجا کی به کیه؟ میشه یکم توضیح بدید؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> این هم سند اخراج دانشمندان (بخونید تعلیق داوطلبانه دانشمندان) ایران از سازمان انرژی اتمی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اسناد «اخراج محترمانه» همکاران شهید احمدی روشن از سازمان انرژی اتمی/ آیا تعلیق داوطلبانه دانشمندان هسته‏‎ای هم جزء بندهای توافق‏نامه ژنو است!؟



بدبختانه این بنده های خدا دیگه راننده تاکسی هم نمیتونن بشن با این وضع بنزین و کرایه ها .

باید بشینن خونه اکسیژن غنی سازی کنن 

مملکت رو هواست 

یکی نیست به این گوسفندا تو نظام بگه شما که عرضه ی ایستادن جلوی غرب رو نداشتید چرا گه زیادی خوردید که الان به این خفت بیفتید و 20 میلیون جوونو به باد فنا بدید .



DATIS said:


> @Islam shall be the winner : thank you very much brother ,that was so nice . where are you from ?
> @xenon54 : thanks turkish brother
> @Ostad : سلام !
> خیلی ممنون
> لطف کردین . من همان نیستم
> @TurAr : brother i didnt find any problem with my sentences , i will be thankful of your help
> 
> @Ostad : اینجا کی به کیه؟ میشه یکم توضیح بدید؟




سلام .

خوش اومدید .

اینجا ما با سیستم 3 - 5 - 2 بازی می کنیم.

همان انتحاریه و نوک بازی می کنه .

سهیل یکم نرمالتره و پشته همانه .

منم دروازبانم 

بقیه هم تو باغ نیستن و اون وسط مسطا جفتک میندازن .

شما هم بشین رو نیمکت تا تجربه کسب کنی .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DATIS

S00R3NA said:


> بدبختانه این بنده های خدا دیگه راننده تاکسی هم نمیتونن بشن با این وضع بنزین و کرایه ها .
> 
> باید بشینن خونه اکسیژن غنی سازی کنن
> 
> مملکت رو هواست
> 
> یکی نیست به این گوسفندا تو نظام بگه شما که عرضه ی ایستادن جلوی غرب رو نداشتید چرا گه زیادی خوردید که الان به این خفت بیفتید و 20 میلیون جوونو به باد فنا بدید .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام .
> 
> خوش اومدید .
> 
> اینجا ما با سیستم 3 - 5 - 2 بازی می کنیم.
> 
> همان انتحاریه و نوک بازی می کنه .
> 
> سهیل یکم نرمالتره و پشته همانه .
> 
> منم دروازبانم
> 
> بقیه هم تو باغ نیستن و اون وسط مسطا جفتک میندازن .
> 
> شما هم بشین رو نیمکت تا تجربه کسب کنی .



سلام خیلی ممنون . پس شما ، همان، سهیل و استاد ایرانی هستید. از اشنایی باهاتون خوشبختم . یکم عجیبه اینجا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

DATIS said:


> سلام خیلی ممنون . پس شما ، همان، سهیل و استاد ایرانی هستید. از اشنایی باهاتون خوشبختم . یکم عجیبه اینجا



بعله .

استاد که اسمش روشه . استاده دیگه .

منم که در خدمتتون هستم

سهیل هم که فعلا ربات صلیبی پاره کرده خونشونه .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> بدبختانه این بنده های خدا دیگه راننده تاکسی هم نمیتونن بشن با این وضع بنزین و کرایه ها .
> 
> باید بشینن خونه اکسیژن غنی سازی کنن
> 
> مملکت رو هواست
> 
> یکی نیست به این گوسفندا تو نظام بگه شما که عرضه ی ایستادن جلوی غرب رو نداشتید چرا گه زیادی خوردید که الان به این خفت بیفتید و 20 میلیون جوونو به باد فنا بدید .


بالاخره با رای مردم سرکار اومدن، متاسفانه یه عده ای توهم زده بودن که مشکل آمریکا و ایران، احمدی نژاد هست، فکر میکردن اگر برن تو اجلاس داووس داد بزنن هولوکاست واقعیت داشته مشکلا حله و همین تفکر رو هم در جامعه القا کردن و رای آوردن
در انتها، هم توهم اون عده از بین خواهد رفت، هم مردم یه درس جدید میگیرن. ولی این وسط بعضی رفتارها شبیه به خیانته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

S00R3NA said:


> بدبختانه این بنده های خدا دیگه راننده تاکسی هم نمیتونن بشن با این وضع بنزین و کرایه ها .
> 
> باید بشینن خونه اکسیژن غنی سازی کنن
> 
> مملکت رو هواست
> 
> یکی نیست به این گوسفندا تو نظام بگه شما که عرضه ی ایستادن جلوی غرب رو نداشتید چرا گه زیادی خوردید که الان به این خفت بیفتید و 20 میلیون جوونو به باد فنا بدید .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام .
> 
> خوش اومدید .
> 
> اینجا ما با سیستم 3 - 5 - 2 بازی می کنیم.
> 
> همان انتحاریه و نوک بازی می کنه .
> 
> سهیل یکم نرمالتره و پشته همانه .
> 
> منم دروازبانم
> 
> بقیه هم تو باغ نیستن و اون وسط مسطا جفتک میندازن .
> 
> شما هم بشین رو نیمکت تا تجربه کسب کنی .



دو تا مورد را به نظرم فراموش کردی به این برادر جدیدمان اطلاع بدی سورنای عزیز.

یکی دوتا ترول حرفه ای هم داریم که ثبات فکری و هویت ثابت ندارند و متاسفانه متاسفانه با یک نیشخند از 4 تا غیر ایرانی زودی رو باد هوا تغییر رنگ داده اند ،
اگر برخورد کرد جدی نگیره و جواب نده که هم ترول رو فید نکنه و نه اعصاب خودش درگیر شه.

@
*DATIS*
سلام و ورودتان را خوش آمد می گویم.






دم عیدی امسال هم مثل سالهای قبل پر از خبرهای خوش و شیرین هست،

بنزین سهمیه‌ای ۸۰۰، آزاد ۱۲۰۰! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

بنزین در نزد مردم به یک شاخص تبدیل شده است، از این رو آثار روانی تورمی بسیار بالایی دارد. با توجه به اینکه در طی ماه‌های اخیر اخبار متعددی در خصوص قیمت بنزین در رسانه‌های گروهی و به نقل از مسئولان منتشر شده است در تازه‌ترین بررسی‌های دستگاه‌های مرتبط قیمت هر لیتر بنزین سهمیه‌ای 800 تومان، بنزین آزاد 1200تومان و بنزین سوپر 1500 تومان اعلام شده است.

به نوشته آرمان، این در حالی است که هم اکنون وزارتخانه‌های اقتصاد و نفت از اعلام رسمی این قیمت‌ها خود‌داری کرده‌اند. لازم به ذکر است گزارش قیمت‌های فوق برای تمامی مسئولان ارشد از جمله معاونین رئیس‌جمهور، وزرا و دیگر مسئولان ذیربط ارسال شده است. اما حال که مردم به دولت آقای روحانی اعتماد کرده‌اند و می‌گویند این دولت می‌خواهد ضد تورمی عمل کند واین اعتماد یک سرمایه بسیار مهم است و می‌توان به نحو احسن از آن استفاده کرد با افزایش قیمت بنزین شاید این اعتماد آسیب ببیند. ای کاش دولت به جای افزایش قیمت یک‌سری سیاست‌های غیرقیمتی را در پیش بگیردتا زمینه‌های افزایش قیمت را در سال بعد فراهم کند. البته این در حالی است که وزارت نفت به شورای اقتصاد پیشنهادی مبنی برای حذف کارمزد فروش بنزین و پرداخت هزینه کارمزد توسط مردم در قالب حق‌العمل خرید سوخت ارائه کرده که در صورت تصویب، هزینه خرید بنزین بسته به حجم باک خودروها افزایش می‌یابد.پیش بینی می‌شود با تشکیل اولین نشست شورای اقتصاد با پیشنهاد ۲۵ درصدی دریافت حق‌العمل جایگاه‌داران سوخت، بار مالی خرید هر ۳۰ لیتر بنزین با قیمت ۴۰۰تومان حدود سه هزار تومان است و در صورت افزایش قیمت هر لیتر بنزین به ۱۰۰۰ تومان، حق العمل خرید هر ۳۰ لیتر بنزین حدود ۷۵۰۰ تومان خواهد شد.

دولت راهی جز افزایش قیمت ندارد

نادر فریدونی، نماینده فیروز آباد با بیان اینکه از صحت خبر اطلاعی ندارد به آرمان گفت:طبق قانون هدفمندی یارانه‌ها دولت این اجازه را دارد که در سال 93قیمت حامل‌های انرژی از جمله بنزین را افزایش دهد و من فکر می‌کنم بین 30 تا 50 درصد افزایش قیمت بنزین را داشته باشیم یعنی در نهایت بنزین 700 تومانی با 50 درصد افزایش 1050 تومان می‌شود.این عضو کمیسیون انرژی مجلس شورای اسلامی در مورد اینکه آیا گران شدن بنزین صرفه جویی را نیز به همراه خواهد داشت اظهار داشت: قطعا کاهش مصرف را شاهد خواهیم بود، در دور اول هدفمندی نیز طبق نظر کارشناسان مقداری کاهش مصرف داشته‌ایم ، یعنی خانواده‌ها به جای اینکه چند اتومبیل را بیرون بیاورند سعی می‌کنند از وسایل نقلیه عمومی استفاده کنند. دولت باید زمینه‌ها و زیرساخت‌های لازم را فراهم کند تا تورم وگرانی که افزایش قیمت بنزین روی بازار می‌گذارد را نظارت و کنترل کند. قطعا در شوک اولیه موارد و مشکلاتی خواهد بود ولی دولت با برنامه ریزی و کنترل نظارتی که دارد می‌تواند این مساله را در دست داشته باشد.نماینده فیروزآباد با اشاره به اینکه دولت راهی جز افزایش قیمت حامل‌های انرژی برای رشد اقتصاد در حد بین 30 تا 50 درصد و با شیب ملایم ندارد ادامه داد: دولت باید با یک شیب ملایم افزایش قیمت را داشته باشدتا به مردم فشار نیاید و نتیجتا شاهد کاهش مصرف سوخت خواهیم بود که قطعا بی‌تاثیر نیست و ازطرفی در رشد اقتصاد تاثیرگذار خواهد بود و آن‌وقت است که فرهنگ کاهش مصرف ایجاد می‌شود.

با تک‌نرخی شدن قیمت بنزین موافقم

حسین نجابت، نماینده مردم تهران هم با اشاره به اینکه افزایش قیمت بنزین بستگی کاملی به نحوه اجرای هدفمندی یارانه‌ها داردبه آرمان گفت:ما باید تکلیف مساله حامل‌های انرژی را روشن کنیم و این کاملا به دولت ارتباط پیدا می‌کند. من خودم به صورت کلی با تک‌نرخی شدن بنزین موافق هستم و اساسا با چند نرخی شدن که منشا بعضی از فسادهاست مخالفم. بنابراین اگر میانگین مصرف را چه در سهمیه و چه در بنزین آزاد روی قیمت اعلام کنیم عاقلانه است.ما باید یک پیشینه از سال‌های گذشته بین مصرف سهمیه و مصرف آزاد داشته باشیم و بتوانیم در سال آینده به یک قیمت متوسط برسیم، مشروط بر اینکه بخواهیم بنزین تک نرخی داشته باشیم.این آمار پیشنهاد دولت است و دولت در ساز و کار فاز دوم هدفمندی این‌ها را دیده پس بهتر است از آنها سوال کنید.عضو کمیسیون انرژی در مورد واکنش جامعه به این افزایش قیمت اظهارداشت وقتی ما این ارقام را به کار می‌بندیم قطعا افزایش قیمت خواهیم داشت، چه خواهیم کرد با مساله یارانه‌ها و چگونه می‌خواهند برای اقشار ضعیف که بیشترین ضربه را می‌خورند، بپردازند.عکس‌العمل جامعه تابع این است که وقتی این افزایش قیمت تثبیت پیدا می‌کند و در سایر بخش‌ها هم دخالت می‌کند چگونه باید این افزایش قیمت را در اقشار آسیب‌پذیر و تولید تامین کنیم. به همین دلیل من دائما می‌گویم این در محدوده هدفمندی تعریف می‌شود.

افزایش قیمت بنزین قطعا اثر تورمی خواهد داشت

موسی احمدی، نماینده کنگان نیز با بیان اینکه چون خبر رسمی ندارم نمی‌توانم اظهار نظری کنم ادامه داد:تا زمانی که به صورت رسمی به من نرسد در این مورد صحبتی نمی‌کنم.وی در پاسخ به اینکه صرف نظر ازمیزان قیمت آیا افزایش قیمت باعث صرفه‌جویی می‌شود به آرمان گفت: قطعا نسبت به بعضی‌ها اثرگذار است و نسبت به بعضی‌ها نه. معمولا بعضی افرادی که خیلی ارتباطی با زندگی شان نداشته قطعا تاثیر گذار بر صرفه‌جویی می‌شود اما افرادی که به مصرف بنزین مثل افرادی شغل دومشان استفاده از خودرو بوده یا افرادی که برای محل کسب و کارشان نیاز به آن وسیله نقلیه دارند در صرفه‌جویی اثر آنچنانی ندارد ولی بعضی‌ها هم بودند که با پایین بودن قیمت حامل‌های انرژی خصوصا بنزین گاهی اسراف می‌کردند. قطعا گران شدن در کاهش مصرف اثر گذار است همانطور که در فاز اول هم اثر قابل ملاحظه‌ای داشت.این عضو کمیسیون انرژی مجلس در مورد افزایش قیمت کالاهای دیگر در صورت افزایش قیمت بنزین ادامه داد: چون بخشی از بنزین در حمل و نقل اثر گذار است و حمل و نقل هم عمومی است و ارتباط مستقیم و غیرمستقیم با زندگی مردم دارد قطعا اثر تورمی خود را خواهد گذاشت و این بستگی به میزان افزایش قیمت حامل‌های انرژی دارد.

ممکن است بنزین مصرف عمومی نداشته باشد

ایرج ندیمی، نماینده مردم لاهیجان در مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اینکه امسال دولت باید حدود 20 هزار میلیارد تومان تامین درآمد کند به آرمان گفت: در رابطه با قیمت سه روش وجود دارد. روش اول این است که همانطور که آقای زنگنه هم مطرح کردند بنزین را تک‌نرخی کنیم و این از دو سوی ممکن است مورد بحث قرار بگیرد یک سوی ممکن است فشار به مردم وارد کند و یک سوی هم یک قیمت میانه‌ای داشته باشیم که باعث مصرف زیادتر نشود. دومین سناریو این است که دولت در 12ماه از اول سال قیمت اعلام نکند و در هر فصل و دوره‌ای یک قیمتی اعلام کند.سومین بحث هم اینکه دولت این فشار را روی بازار و تولید واینها بگذارد.دولت باید در هر صورت یک راهی را پیدا کند. ممکن است بنزین مصرف عمومی نداشته باشد ولی برق ،آب ،گاز که مصرف عمومی دارند.عضو کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس بابیان اینکه دولت هم معذوریت‌هایی دارد ادامه داد:الان صد درصد پولی هم که از حامل‌ها نصیب دولت شده به مصرف جبرانی داده در حالی که عامل‌های دیگری نظیر کمک به بخش سلامت یا بیمه بیکاران هم هستند.چون دولت مصرف جبرانی دارد به نظر من افزایش قیمت‌ها شوک ایجاد نمی‌کند.الان که دولت به همه پرداخت داشته ونظامات بعدی هم برای طبقه متوسط و پایین جبران دارد به نظر نمی‌رسد به مردم شوک وارد کند.وی در مورد معقول بودن این قیمت اظهار کرد: باید هدف را دید، وقتی دولت می‌خواهد 20 هزار میلیارد تومان کسری را تامین کند معقول بودن را تحت تاثیر قرار می‌دهد. در هدفمندی یک هدف پرداختی و یک هدف کنترلی وجود دارد وبه نسبت هدف جبرانی از هدف کنترلی باید استفاده کرد.

می‌خواهند کار کنند، می‌خواهند نکنند

حسین میر محمدی، نماینده گلپایگان با اشاره به اینکه اگر از این رقم صد تومان کمتر می‌شد بهتر بود به آرمان گفت: این قیمت مناسب است.از آنجا که مردم برای هدفمندی یارانه‌ها در سال جدید آماده هستند واکنش چندانی نخواهند داشت، مصرف روزانه فعلی را هیچ کسی نمی‌پسندد و باید مردم نسبت به مصرفی که دارند قیمت واقعی را بپردازند. بنزین تک‌نرخی هم مسائل خودش رادارد و باید بررسی شود البته طرحی در این زمینه وجود دارد ولی چون کامل نشده فعلا قابل طرح نیست اما علی‌الحساب با وضعیت موجود همین شیوه در دسترس تر باشد.این عضو کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس معتقد است: این افزایش قیمت‌ها حتما در میزان صرفه‌جویی تاثیرگذار خواهد بود، و در این بین برای بخش حمل و نقل عمومی قطعا برنامه‌ریزی‌هایی شده و کمک‌هایی خواهد شد، و کسانی که در بخش خصوصی با ماشین کار می‌کنند می‌توانند کار کنند و یاکار نکنند. به هر حال نمی‌شود که منابع و سرمایه‌های کشور را به تعدادی که حالا یا با آن درآمد کسب می‌کنند یا به مصارف غیرضروری‌شان می‌رسانند داد. در نهایت باید به سمت قیمت تمام شده برویم.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> بدبختانه این بنده های خدا دیگه راننده تاکسی هم نمیتونن بشن با این وضع بنزین و کرایه ها .
> 
> باید بشینن خونه اکسیژن غنی سازی کنن
> 
> مملکت رو هواست
> 
> یکی نیست به این گوسفندا تو نظام بگه شما که عرضه ی ایستادن جلوی غرب رو نداشتید چرا گه زیادی خوردید که الان به این خفت بیفتید و 20 میلیون جوونو به باد فنا بدید .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام .
> 
> خوش اومدید .
> 
> اینجا ما با سیستم 3 - 5 - 2 بازی می کنیم.
> 
> همان انتحاریه و نوک بازی می کنه .
> 
> سهیل یکم نرمالتره و پشته همانه .
> 
> منم دروازبانم
> 
> بقیه هم تو باغ نیستن و اون وسط مسطا جفتک میندازن .
> 
> شما هم بشین رو نیمکت تا تجربه کسب کنی .







DATIS said:


> @Islam shall be the winner : thank you very much brother ,that was so nice . where are you from ?
> @xenon54 : thanks turkish brother
> @Ostad : سلام !
> خیلی ممنون
> لطف کردین . من همان نیستم
> @TurAr : brother i didnt find any problem with my sentences , i will be thankful of your help
> 
> @Ostad : اینجا کی به کیه؟ میشه یکم توضیح بدید؟


سلام
یکم پیچیده ست خودت میبینی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DATIS

@Uhuhu خیلی ممنون . تعداد ایرانی ها بزنم به تخته خوب زیاده
@mohsen به نظر شما هلوکاست واقعیت نداشته ؟ حتی اگرم نداشته ما چرا باید دخالت کنیم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

‮فرهنگ و هنر‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮صدرنشینی دومین قسمت فیلم ۳۰۰ در نخستین هفته نمایش جهانی‌اش‬






اوا گرین، نقش آرتمیس، فرمانده نیروی دریایی خشاریاشا را بازی کرده است



دومین قسمت فیلم ۳۰۰ در نخستین هفته نمایش، به فروش قابل ملاحظه‌ای دست پیدا کرد، هر چند نسبت به قسمت اول، در نخستین هفته نمایش فروش کمتری داشته است.

نخستین قسمت این فیلم که در سال ۲۰۰۶ اکران شد، در هفته نخست نمایش در آمریکای شمالی حدود ۷۱ میلیون دلار فروش داشت.

قسمت دوم با عنوان *۳۰۰: ظهور یک امپراتوری* با فروش حدود ۴۵ میلیون دلار در سینماهای آمریکا و کانادا و ۸۹ میلیون دلار در کشورهای دیگر جهان بالاتر از آنچه انتظار می رفت فروش داشت.

جف گلدستاین، از مدیران کمپانی برادران وارنر در این باره گفت: "توانستیم بیش از آنچه انتظار داشتیم مخاطب جذب کنیم."

ماجرای قسمت دوم هم مانند نخستین قسمت آن در یونان باستان می گذرد و به جنگ میان ایرانیان و یونانیان می پردازد.

پخش نخستین قسمت با اعتراض گسترده بسیاری از ایرانیان رو به رو شد که معتقد بودند این فیلم تحریف تاریخ بوده و چهره خشنی از ایرانیان باستان به تصویر کشیده است.

در آن زمان دفتر نمایندگی ایران در سازمان ملل متحد نیز با انتشار بیانیه ای نسبت به محتوی فیلم ۳۰۰ اعتراض کرد و آن را توهین به تاریخ و مردم ایران کلیکدانست.





کارگردان (نفر اول از راست) و بازیگران ظهور یک امپراتوری



نخستین قسمت فیلم *۳۰۰* درباره نبرد ترموپیل میان سپاهیان خشایارشا، پادشاه هخامنشی و جنگجویان اسپارتی در زمان پادشاهی لئونیداس (با بازی جرارد باتلر) است.

این فیلم از روی کتاب مصوری نوشته فرانک میلر با همین نام ساخته شد. داستان فیلم به رویارویی سپاه ده‌ها هزار نفری خشایارشا در مقابل ۳۰۰ نفر از رزم آوران اسپارت می پردازد.

در این نبرد که حدود سه روز به طول می انجامد، ارتش امپراتوری هخامنشی در برابر اسپارت‌ها در تنگه ترموپیل در نزدیکی آتن متوقف شد و تنها زمانی توانست آنها را شکست بدهد که در اثر خیانت یک یونانی راه دیگری برای دور زدن آنها و محاصره اسپارت‌ها یافت.

جرارد باتلر در قسمت دوم هم بازی کرده اما این بار نقش کوچکی دارد. اوا گرین، نقش آرتمیس، فرمانده نیروی دریایی خشاریاشا را بازی کرده است. حضور او در فیلم باعث شده که مخاطبان زن قسمت دوم نسبت به قسمت نخست افزایشی ۹ درصدی داشته باشد.

خارج از آمریکا *۳۰۰: ظهور یک امپراتوری* در صدر جدول پرفروشترین های هفته گذشته سینماهای برزیل، مکزیک، بریتانیا، آلمان، اسپانیا، ایتالیا و روسیه قرار گرفت.

این فیلم که به صورت سه بعدی نیز نمایش داده می شود را نوام مورو بر اساس کتاب مصوری با عنوان *خشایارشا* نوشته فرانک میلر ساخته است.

جک اسنایدر، کارگردان قسمت نخست، یکی از نویسندگان و تهیه کنندگان قسمت دوم بوده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

How do ethnic Persians feel about the movie 300?


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> یکی نیست به این گوسفندا تو نظام بگه شما که عرضه ی ایستادن جلوی غرب رو نداشتید چرا گه زیادی خوردید که الان به این خفت بیفتید و 20 میلیون جوونو به باد فنا بدید .


Khob dige, vaghti ke ma in harf ra mizanim, shoma ha miyaayd va troll mikonid va maaleh keshi mikonid, pas haalaa ham bikhodi geryeh zaari nakonid. in natije ye afkaar e khodetoun ham hast, na faghat mullah ha.


----------



## DATIS

@rmi5 
سلام . من این فیلمو دیشب توی سینما با دوستانم دیدم . بعد ار فیلم همه ازم پرسیدن واقعا ایرانی ها انقدر خشن بودن؟ به دور از حس ناسیونالیسم میگم واقعا از نظر هنری یک افتضاح بود. شما دیدینش ؟ نظرتون چی بود ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DATIS said:


> @rmi5
> سلام . من این فیلمو دیشب توی سینما با دوستانم دیدم . بعد ار فیلم همه ازم پرسیدن واقعا ایرانی ها انقدر خشن بودن؟ به دور از حس ناسیونالیسم میگم واقعا از نظر هنری یک افتضاح بود. شما دیدینش ؟ نظرتون چی بود ؟


man in jadide ra nadidam, vali hamoun part e 1 ra ke didam, hamash ra rou pardeh aabi saakhteh boudand, ke neshoun midaad ye low budget movie ye kheyli cheap hast. dar vaaghe hamin sar va seda hayi ke Irani ha kardand,(be jaaye inke fim ra boycott konand) be tablighaat e film komak kard va foroushesh baalaa raft. film e cherti bar asaas e yek dorough hast ke tou ketaab haye tarikhi neveshte shode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> ‮فرهنگ و هنر‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮صدرنشینی دومین قسمت فیلم ۳۰۰ در نخستین هفته نمایش جهانی‌اش‬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اوا گرین، نقش آرتمیس، فرمانده نیروی دریایی خشاریاشا را بازی کرده است
> 
> 
> 
> دومین قسمت فیلم ۳۰۰ در نخستین هفته نمایش، به فروش قابل ملاحظه‌ای دست پیدا کرد، هر چند نسبت به قسمت اول، در نخستین هفته نمایش فروش کمتری داشته است.
> 
> نخستین قسمت این فیلم که در سال ۲۰۰۶ اکران شد، در هفته نخست نمایش در آمریکای شمالی حدود ۷۱ میلیون دلار فروش داشت.
> 
> قسمت دوم با عنوان *۳۰۰: ظهور یک امپراتوری* با فروش حدود ۴۵ میلیون دلار در سینماهای آمریکا و کانادا و ۸۹ میلیون دلار در کشورهای دیگر جهان بالاتر از آنچه انتظار می رفت فروش داشت.
> 
> جف گلدستاین، از مدیران کمپانی برادران وارنر در این باره گفت: "توانستیم بیش از آنچه انتظار داشتیم مخاطب جذب کنیم."
> 
> ماجرای قسمت دوم هم مانند نخستین قسمت آن در یونان باستان می گذرد و به جنگ میان ایرانیان و یونانیان می پردازد.
> 
> پخش نخستین قسمت با اعتراض گسترده بسیاری از ایرانیان رو به رو شد که معتقد بودند این فیلم تحریف تاریخ بوده و چهره خشنی از ایرانیان باستان به تصویر کشیده است.
> 
> در آن زمان دفتر نمایندگی ایران در سازمان ملل متحد نیز با انتشار بیانیه ای نسبت به محتوی فیلم ۳۰۰ اعتراض کرد و آن را توهین به تاریخ و مردم ایران کلیکدانست.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> کارگردان (نفر اول از راست) و بازیگران ظهور یک امپراتوری
> 
> 
> 
> نخستین قسمت فیلم *۳۰۰* درباره نبرد ترموپیل میان سپاهیان خشایارشا، پادشاه هخامنشی و جنگجویان اسپارتی در زمان پادشاهی لئونیداس (با بازی جرارد باتلر) است.
> 
> این فیلم از روی کتاب مصوری نوشته فرانک میلر با همین نام ساخته شد. داستان فیلم به رویارویی سپاه ده‌ها هزار نفری خشایارشا در مقابل ۳۰۰ نفر از رزم آوران اسپارت می پردازد.
> 
> در این نبرد که حدود سه روز به طول می انجامد، ارتش امپراتوری هخامنشی در برابر اسپارت‌ها در تنگه ترموپیل در نزدیکی آتن متوقف شد و تنها زمانی توانست آنها را شکست بدهد که در اثر خیانت یک یونانی راه دیگری برای دور زدن آنها و محاصره اسپارت‌ها یافت.
> 
> جرارد باتلر در قسمت دوم هم بازی کرده اما این بار نقش کوچکی دارد. اوا گرین، نقش آرتمیس، فرمانده نیروی دریایی خشاریاشا را بازی کرده است. حضور او در فیلم باعث شده که مخاطبان زن قسمت دوم نسبت به قسمت نخست افزایشی ۹ درصدی داشته باشد.
> 
> خارج از آمریکا *۳۰۰: ظهور یک امپراتوری* در صدر جدول پرفروشترین های هفته گذشته سینماهای برزیل، مکزیک، بریتانیا، آلمان، اسپانیا، ایتالیا و روسیه قرار گرفت.
> 
> این فیلم که به صورت سه بعدی نیز نمایش داده می شود را نوام مورو بر اساس کتاب مصوری با عنوان *خشایارشا* نوشته فرانک میلر ساخته است.
> 
> جک اسنایدر، کارگردان قسمت نخست، یکی از نویسندگان و تهیه کنندگان قسمت دوم بوده است.




حقیقت اینه که ما نباید هالیوود رو مقصر بدونیم و سرزنش کنیم .

وقتی در داخل کشور تاریخ ایران رو از بعد از اسلام میدونن و کتاب های تاریخ ما 70 درصدش از بعد از انقلاب 57 هست و 25 درصد از 30 درصد باقی مونده مربوط به دوران اسلامی میشه و از همه بدتر در دانشگاه ها تاریخ اسلام و فرهنگ و تمدن اسلامی رو می خونیم ولی تاریخ ایران قبل اسلام اصلا حساب نمیاد توقع دارید وضع از این بهتر بشه ؟

هالیوود پول و ثروت رو داره و دولت امریکا هم حمایتش می کنه و هر جور بخواد فیلم میسازه . ما اگر عرضه داریم بریم بهترشو بسازیم و اگر نداریم 
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> Hopefully that thread got closed, it turned into a headache
> BTW, I am very short in time these days, and I don't want to continue that discussion anymore. But, I introduce some documentaries here for the ones who want to quickly grasp some information about that historic era:
> درباره تاریخ و فرهنگ مردم ممتاز خاورمیانه
> @ghara ghan @SinaG @MTN1917 you may find them interesting.
> Note that I *don't* verify all of what is told in those documentaries, *but* they have introduced some new findings which worth watching.
> Let's just finish the discussion. I need to do a lot of work now.


@SOHEIL @Islam shall be the winner @SinaG @Surenas @haman10 @mohsen @Serpentine @Ahriman @iranigirl2 @raptor22 @Uhuhu @S00R3NA and other Iranian members

Look at who this guy consider a historian!! it should show all of you about his ideology, even @Abii should know the true rmi5

Pourpirar(an ethnic Arab) is a traitor Pan Arab who claims that Achamenids were a barbaric dynasty and that ''_after the great genocide committed by Jews in Purim, the land of Iran was completely wiped out of human beings until the beginning of Islam_''

He says that ASHKANIDS, SASANIDS, AVESTA, ZOROASTER and ALL OF IRAN'S PRE ISLAM HISTORY IS A *LIE *!!

He says that Persian is a weak language and Salman Farsi is jewish FABRICATION.

In other word he consider everything Iranian and Persian as a lie.

He even spoke against Imam Ali.(Pourpirar is a former communist and Arab nationalist, he is also anti shia but he doesn't dare to attack it directly but instead he attack salman farsi and etc)


With this you rmi showed to me that you are nothing but a revisionist separatist
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/ناصر_پورپیرار
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/ناصر_پورپیرار
http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/ناصر_پورپیرار
Edit:He also consider saadi, hafez and ferdowsi idiot, he specially calls ferdowsi a mercenary

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

MTN1917 said:


> @SOHEIL @Islam shall be the winner @SinaG @Surenas @haman10 @mohsen @Serpentine @Ahriman @iranigirl2 @raptor22 @Uhuhu @S00R3NA and other Iranian members
> 
> Look at who this guy consider a historian!! it should show all of you about his ideology, even @Abii should know the true rmi5
> 
> Pourpirar(an ethnic Arab) is a traitor Pan Arab who claims that Achamenids were a barbaric dynasty and that ''_after the great genocide committed by Jews in Purim, the land of Iran was completely wiped out of human beings until the beginning of Islam_''
> 
> He says that ASHKANIDS, SASANIDS, AVESTA, ZOROASTER and ALL OF IRAN'S PRE ISLAM HISTORY IS A *LIE *!!
> 
> He says that Persian is a weak language and Salman Farsi is jewish FABRICATION.
> 
> In other word he consider everything Iranian and Persian as a lie.
> 
> He even spoke against Imam Ali.
> 
> 
> With this you rmi showed to me that you are nothing but a revisionist separatist
> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/ناصر_پورپیرار


3, 4 nafar rou eshtebah mention kardi. ona az taraf darayeh Pourpirar hastan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> How do ethnic Persians feel about the movie 300?



Obviously, we feel that it's completely based on true history and there is absolutely no fabrication/exaggeration in it.

It' just a cheap movie and making so much fuss about it is worst thing to do.


----------



## spiderkiller

سلام خدمت دوستان . مشکل ملت ما اینه که جووگیرن اقا جووگیر . کافیه فقط بگن یک فیلم مربوط به ایرانه چنان میرن میبینن و میخرن رایت میکنن تعریف میکنن که اصلا ادم حالش بهم میخوره. من خودم کالکشن فیلم دارم اما فیلمای ارگو و 300 رو به هیچ وجه توش نذاشتم هرکی هم میگه میگم من نه این فیلما رو دیدم نه خواهم دید و نه میخوام تو کالکشنم باشه اما به چشم خودم دیدم طرف کنار خیابون داشت فیلم کلش اف تایتانز رو داد میزد نسخه دوم 300 ملت هم عین گاوو جمع شده بودن میخریدن. دیگه چه انتظاری میشه داشت از مسئولین سینما

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

Ostad said:


> 3, 4 nafar rou eshtebah mention kardi. ona az taraf darayeh Pourpirar hastan.


Beharhal un Iranihai k yadam bud ro mention kardam(bebakhsid k user to ro yadam rafte bud)

Vali tu khodet be onvane ye Azari bayad halet az in mardake poupirar beham bekhore, dar asl hame iraniha bayad az ye hamchin khaeni k natanha zade Irani balke* zade shie ham hast*(aslan salman farsi va hazrate ali ro qabul nadare)


----------



## Ostad

MTN1917 said:


> Beharhal un Iranihai k yadam bud ro mention kardam(bebakhsid k user to ro yadam rafte bud)
> 
> Vali tu khodet be onvane ye Azari bayad halet az in mardake poupirar beham bekhore, dar asl hame iraniha bayad az ye hamchin khaeni k natanha zade Irani balke* zade shie ham hast*(aslan salman farsi va hazrate ali ro qabul nadare)


hamin


> other Iranian members


kefayat mikone.
man etelaateh ziadi rajebehesh nadaram.ta onjaie ke man midonam ostaad dananesh gah hastesh va ketabhash ham mojavezeh nashr dareh. khob age injorieye chera behesh mojavez dadan ? ye jaye kar milangeh.


----------



## MTN1917

Ostad said:


> haminkefayat mikone.
> man etelaateh ziadi rajebehesh nadaram.ta onjaie ke man midonam *ostaad dananesh* gah hastesh va ketabhash ham mojavezeh nashr dareh. khob age injorieye chera behesh mojavez adan ? ye jaye kar milangeh.


Tahsilate daneshgahi nadare che berese be tadris dar daneshgah!!

Ejazeye enteshar besh midadan chon be elate bazi az tondravihaye bija, ye tedadi fekr mikardan chon az iran pas az eslam tarif mikone va tarikh pish az eslam ro mikube behtare k besh javaz bedan.


----------



## Ostad

MTN1917 said:


> Tahsilate daneshgahi nadare che berese be tadris dar daneshgah!!
> 
> Ejazeye enteshar besh midadan chon be elate bazi az tondravihaye bija, ye tedadi fekr mikardan chon az iran pas az eslam tarif mikone va tarikh pish az eslam ro mikube behtare k besh javaz bedan.


man khudam shakhsan sokhan ranish to danesh gah Tehran rou didam. be nazareh man moshkel porpirar nist.


----------



## MTN1917

Ostad said:


> man khudam shakhsan sokhan ranish to danesh gah Tehran rou didam. be nazareh man moshkel porpirar nist.


Pas kie?

in mardak ye jaele, bahse ma ham sare ine k rmi taraf edeahaye in mardak ro gerefte, ba kase dge ham kar nadarim

Edit: az vaqti k in yaro alieh Salman Farsi harf zade, jomhuri eslami ham bash bad shode, adamhayi mesle Salimi Namin(k moteasefane hamshahrie mast) be in bal va par dade budan.


----------



## Ostad

MTN1917 said:


> Pas kie?
> 
> in mardak ye jaele.


ostaad daneshgah ba phd chera barayeh yek sokhan rani to daneshgahe darajeh 3 bayad az 100 ta check point rad beshe baad chetor mishe ye shakhs bi savad be gole shoma mitoneh 2 saat o nim to behtarin daneshgahe keshvar sokhan rani kone?


----------



## MTN1917

Ostad said:


> ostaad daneshgah ba phd chera barayeh yek sokhan rani to daneshgahe darajeh 3 bayad az 100 ta check point rad beshe baad ye shakhs bi savad be gole shoma mitoneh 2 saat o nim to behtarin daneshgahe keshvar sokhan rani kone?


Man k to edite poste qabli bet goftam k ye seri to IRI (mesle hamin salimi namin) b in paro bal dade budan k tarikhe qable eslam ro bekuban vase hamin be in mardake pan arab paro bal dade budan.

Vali bahse ma in nabude k begim ki be in paro bal dade, bahs in bud k rmi tarafe in yaru ro gerefte.


----------



## DATIS

بازم سلام . یه سوال داشتم . توی قسمت خاورمیانه چرا انقدر چرت و پرت میگن در مورد ایران ؟


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> حقیقت اینه که ما نباید هالیوود رو مقصر بدونیم و سرزنش کنیم .
> 
> وقتی در داخل کشور تاریخ ایران رو از بعد از اسلام میدونن و کتاب های تاریخ ما 70 درصدش از بعد از انقلاب 57 هست و 25 درصد از 30 درصد باقی مونده مربوط به دوران اسلامی میشه و از همه بدتر در دانشگاه ها تاریخ اسلام و فرهنگ و تمدن اسلامی رو می خونیم ولی تاریخ ایران قبل اسلام اصلا حساب نمیاد توقع دارید وضع از این بهتر بشه ؟
> 
> هالیوود پول و ثروت رو داره و دولت امریکا هم حمایتش می کنه و هر جور بخواد فیلم میسازه . ما اگر عرضه داریم بریم بهترشو بسازیم و اگر نداریم
> ...


I like this attitude more. It is much better than just sitting and whining and crying.



MTN1917 said:


> @SOHEIL @Islam shall be the winner @SinaG @Surenas @haman10 @mohsen @Serpentine @Ahriman @iranigirl2 @raptor22 @Uhuhu @S00R3NA and other Iranian members
> 
> Look at who this guy consider a historian!! it should show all of you about his ideology, even @Abii should know the true rmi5
> 
> Pourpirar(an ethnic Arab) is a traitor Pan Arab who claims that Achamenids were a barbaric dynasty and that ''_after the great genocide committed by Jews in Purim, the land of Iran was completely wiped out of human beings until the beginning of Islam_''
> 
> He says that ASHKANIDS, SASANIDS, AVESTA, ZOROASTER and ALL OF IRAN'S PRE ISLAM HISTORY IS A *LIE *!!
> 
> He says that Persian is a weak language and Salman Farsi is jewish FABRICATION.
> 
> In other word he consider everything Iranian and Persian as a lie.
> 
> He even spoke against Imam Ali.(Pourpirar is a former communist and Arab nationalist, he is also anti shia but he doesn't dare to attack it directly but instead he attack salman farsi and etc)
> 
> 
> With this you rmi showed to me that you are nothing but a revisionist separatist
> http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/ناصر_پورپیرار
> Edit:He also consider saadi, hafez and ferdowsi idiot, he specially calls ferdowsi a mercenary



LOL at you and your racism.
BTW, did you want to mention @Areh @Oreh , and @Shamsi Koureh, as well? 
So what? In your ultra racist mind, If someone is an arab, he cannot say anything about Iran?
BTW, *Pourpirar is an ethnic persian*, and born in Tehran. here is his interview, and he clearly says that he is a persian, which it will make you shut up:




BTW, I clearly mentioned that I do not agree with his opinions about jews, Purim, and some part of post islamic historical claims of him, since he does not show proof, but I agree with him about Persepolis, Nasgsh Rostam and Cyrus tomb, since he is showing his research results and his proofs are very strong.

PS. IMO Salman is the one who deserves to be called a traitor, not a scientist like him


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> I like this attitude more. It is much better than just sitting and whining and crying.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL at you and your racism.
> BTW, did you want to mention @Areh @Oreh , and @Shamsi Koureh, as well?
> So what? In your ultra racist mind, If someone is an arab, he cannot say anything about Iran?
> BTW, *Pourpirar is an ethnic persian*, and born in Tehran. here is his interview, and he clearly says that he is a persian, which it will make you shut up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I clearly mentioned that I do not agree with his opinions about jews, Purim, and some part of post islamic historical claims of him, since he does not show proof, but I agree with him about Persepolis, Nasgsh Rostam and Cyrus tomb, since he is showing his research results and his proofs are very strong.
> 
> PS. IMO Salman is the one who deserves to be called a traitor, not a scientist like him



I have nothing to speak with someone like you, not even one historian agrees with him.

He is only a big mouthed PAN ARAB former communist who has no knowledge.

He is no Persian, the only thing he does is to insult Persian language and Persians.

He is even against Hafez and Saadi


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> I have nothing to speak with someone like you.


Yeah, you just tried to spread BS lies, and I exposed you and you could not even say one more word. LOL at stupid haters who try to put label on anyone who opposes them and call them pan Arab, ... and when they got exposed, they need to just shut their mouth.


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, you just tried to spread BS lies, and I exposed you and you could not even say one more word. LOL at stupid haters who try to put label on anyone who opposes them and call them pan Arab, ... and when they got exposed, they need to just shut their mouth.


Your answer is in the edit of above.

You are nothing but a traitor to me, better stay in the west.


----------



## Ostad

MTN1917 said:


> Man k to edite poste qabli bet goftam k ye seri to IRI (mesle hamin salimi namin) b in paro bal dade budan k tarikhe qable eslam ro bekuban vase hamin be in mardake pan arab paro bal dade budan.
> 
> Vali bahse ma in nabude k begim ki be in paro bal dade, bahs in bud k rmi tarafe in yaru ro gerefte.


jaleb injast avalin bar azaye dige boudan ke be taraf dari az porpirar post gozashtan.@rmi5 nazareh khodesho dareh, shoma ham nazareh khedeto man ham nazareh khodamo.vali khodayish age @rmi5 dast az taraf dari porpirar bar dareh moshkelat marbout be porpirar hal mishe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> Your answer is in the edit of above.
> 
> You are nothing but a traitor to me, better stay in the west.


 LOL at you again, try to learn some english language as well. BTW, I don't give a damn what others think about me.


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> LOL at you again, try to learn some english language as well. BTW, I don't give a damn what others think about me.


Pourpirar opinions

پورپیرار درباره تاریخ کهن ایران نظریاتی دارد. بنا بر ادعای پورپیرار، با ظهور سلسله غیر ایرانی هخامنشیان، ده‌ها تمدن کهن ایرانی و شرق میانه نسل‌کشی کامل شده‌اند و رشد ملی در این سرزمین و منطقه متوقف شده‌است.\ به گفته او یهودیان که در تدارک حمله نظامی و تخریب تمدن بابل در بین‌النهرین بوده‌اند، قوم نیرومند شمالی سنگدل خونریزی (آریاییان) را به سرکردگی کورش از استپ‌های روسیه اجیر کرده‌اند تا ایران و بین‌النهرین را ویران کرده و اسیران و ثروت آنان را آزاد کنند\ به گفته پورپیرار، کمبوجیه و بردیا دو فرزند ضد یهود کورش بوده‌اند که داریوش بر علیه آنان کودتا کرده‌است\ به گفته او آریاییان وجود خارجی نداشته و هرگز هیچ آریایی‌ای وجود نداشته‌است

ورپیرار مدعی است که «سراپای امپراتوری ساسانیان، اشکانیان و بخش عمده‌ای از افسانه هخامنشیان، به انضمام مزدک و مانی و زردشت و اوستا و خط و زبان و کتیبه و کتاب و آتشکده و دانشگاه و غیره، یکسره مترسکانی سرهم بندی شده از دروغ‌اند و مزرعه یهودیان را می‌پایند» او در حالی مدعی می‌شود که پیش از ظهور اسلام، دست‌کم به مدت دوازده قرن در سرتاسر جغرافیای فرضی ایران، «جنبنده‌ای زندگی نمی‌کرده‌است» که در جای دیگر از روستانشینان و ایلات و عشایر سخن گفته که در همان زمان در همین جغرافیای فرضی زندگی می‌کرده‌اند

پورپیرار درباره دین ایرانیان پیش از اسلام گفته‌است:«پیش از اسلام، ایرانیان به هیچ دین رسمی، ملی و سراسری پایبند نبوده‌اند و اسلام نخستین دین، باور و ایمان ملی و سراسری ایرانیان ساکن این نجد است»[۱۸] وی درباره کتاب اوستای زرتشت می‌گوید:«تدوین متن اوستا به همین اواخر در هند و با واژگان زبان گجراتی بازمی‌گردد»[۱۹] اوستا مجموعه‌ای از کتاب‌ها و متن‌های مقدس زرتشی است که به «*زبان اوستایی*» نوشته شده‌است. پورپیرار معتقد است که اهورامزدا از جعلیات پارسیان هند است.[۲۰] به گفته پورپیرار، هخامنشیان «دینی ندارند، خانه و معبدی نساخته‌اند و هیچ دست ساخته هنری حتی در حد تولید یک سفال ساده از آنان» یافته نشده‌است.[۲۱] او مدعی است که اهورامزدا در کتیبه بیستون وجود ندارد و این‌ها همه حقه بازی است.[۲۲]

ه گفته پورپیرار خاورشناسان و باستان‌شناسانی مانند گیرشمن، گلدزیهر، واندنبرگ، هرتسفلد. اشمیت، آستروناخ … و نسخه بدل‌های ایرانی آن‌ها همگی یهودی تبار بوده و تلاش دارند با ایجاد جعل تاریخ پرشکوه هخامنشی، اشکانی و ساسانی، قوم یهود را در پس پرده‌ای از دود پنهان کنند.[۲۳] او مورخان دانشور را بی‌سواد می‌داند.

رپیرار در خصوص سعدی را «رویایی شهرآشوب گونه» و مانند سخن کسی که «از اعتدال خارج شده» دانسته‌است.[۴۲] وی با ذکر نظر ادیبان ایرانی و عرب در باب اشعار عربی سعدی، نظر پورپیرار درباره سستی اشعار سعدی را «بی وزن» دانسته‌است.[۴۳] به گفته نظری، پورپیرار «برای آنکه دیگران بگویند فلانی حرف‌های تازه‌ای درباره سعدی مطرح کرده‌است» به خود اجازه چنین قضاوتی داده که بگوید «گلستان از نظر سیستم فکری معیوب و از جهت اسلوب بیان ناقص است»[۴۴]
پورپیرار خود نیز شعر می‌سراید[۴۵] و داستان می‌نویسد[۴۶]. نمونه‌ای از اشعار او چنین است:[۴۷]

هر روز یک ریگ
در کوزه آرزوی تو انداختم
گفتی نه
و کوزه خیال شکست
او در قطعه‌ای دیگر گفته‌است:[۴۸]


نزدیک بود
باورکنم
باران را
آه، اگر
این همه
کوتاه نبود



Ostad said:


> jaleb injast avalin bar azaye dige boudan ke be taraf dari az porpirar post gozashtan.@rmi5 nazareh khodesho dareh, shoma ham nazareh khedeto man ham nazareh khodamo.vali khodayish age @rmi5 dast az taraf dari porpirar bar dareh moshkelat marbout be porpirar hal mishe?



Man b baqie chi kar daram? age una goftan kheili ham eshtebah kardan ,Chera maqlate mikoni va mikhai ro gohe ino bepushuni?

Dostete dalil nemishe k alaki tarafdarisho koni, ye soal az tu begu bebinam nazarate pourpirar ro qabul dari ya na?


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> jaleb injast avalin bar azaye dige boudan ke be taraf dari az porpirar post gozashtan.@rmi5 nazareh khodesho dareh, shoma ham nazareh khedeto man ham nazareh khodamo.vali khodayish age @rmi5 dast az taraf dari porpirar bar dareh moshkelat hal mishe?


I am not a fan of anyone. if someone has a good theory with solid proofs, I will only accept that theory of him/her, otherwise, I don't give a damn. I don't have any "Marja' e Taghlid", and as Aghajeri said in the university of Tehran, only monkeys need someone to imitate them. So, I am not a "Tarafdaar" of anyone in my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> I am not a fan of anyone.* if someone has a good theory with solid proofs*, I will only accept that theory of him/her, otherwise, I don't give a damn. I don't have any "Marja' e Taghlid", and as Aghajeri said in the university of Tehran, only monkeys need someone to imitate them. So, I am not a "Tarafdaar" of anyone in my life.


Total BS, Pourpirar has no proof or evidence.

His sole purpose is to tarnish Iran's history


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> Pourpirar opinions
> 
> پورپیرار درباره تاریخ کهن ایران نظریاتی دارد. بنا بر ادعای پورپیرار، با ظهور سلسله غیر ایرانی هخامنشیان، ده‌ها تمدن کهن ایرانی و شرق میانه نسل‌کشی کامل شده‌اند و رشد ملی در این سرزمین و منطقه متوقف شده‌است.\ به گفته او یهودیان که در تدارک حمله نظامی و تخریب تمدن بابل در بین‌النهرین بوده‌اند، قوم نیرومند شمالی سنگدل خونریزی (آریاییان) را به سرکردگی کورش از استپ‌های روسیه اجیر کرده‌اند تا ایران و بین‌النهرین را ویران کرده و اسیران و ثروت آنان را آزاد کنند\ به گفته پورپیرار، کمبوجیه و بردیا دو فرزند ضد یهود کورش بوده‌اند که داریوش بر علیه آنان کودتا کرده‌است\ به گفته او آریاییان وجود خارجی نداشته و هرگز هیچ آریایی‌ای وجود نداشته‌است
> 
> ورپیرار مدعی است که «سراپای امپراتوری ساسانیان، اشکانیان و بخش عمده‌ای از افسانه هخامنشیان، به انضمام مزدک و مانی و زردشت و اوستا و خط و زبان و کتیبه و کتاب و آتشکده و دانشگاه و غیره، یکسره مترسکانی سرهم بندی شده از دروغ‌اند و مزرعه یهودیان را می‌پایند» او در حالی مدعی می‌شود که پیش از ظهور اسلام، دست‌کم به مدت دوازده قرن در سرتاسر جغرافیای فرضی ایران، «جنبنده‌ای زندگی نمی‌کرده‌است» که در جای دیگر از روستانشینان و ایلات و عشایر سخن گفته که در همان زمان در همین جغرافیای فرضی زندگی می‌کرده‌اند
> 
> پورپیرار درباره دین ایرانیان پیش از اسلام گفته‌است:«پیش از اسلام، ایرانیان به هیچ دین رسمی، ملی و سراسری پایبند نبوده‌اند و اسلام نخستین دین، باور و ایمان ملی و سراسری ایرانیان ساکن این نجد است»[۱۸] وی درباره کتاب اوستای زرتشت می‌گوید:«تدوین متن اوستا به همین اواخر در هند و با واژگان زبان گجراتی بازمی‌گردد»[۱۹] اوستا مجموعه‌ای از کتاب‌ها و متن‌های مقدس زرتشی است که به «*زبان اوستایی*» نوشته شده‌است. پورپیرار معتقد است که اهورامزدا از جعلیات پارسیان هند است.[۲۰] به گفته پورپیرار، هخامنشیان «دینی ندارند، خانه و معبدی نساخته‌اند و هیچ دست ساخته هنری حتی در حد تولید یک سفال ساده از آنان» یافته نشده‌است.[۲۱] او مدعی است که اهورامزدا در کتیبه بیستون وجود ندارد و این‌ها همه حقه بازی است.[۲۲]
> 
> ه گفته پورپیرار خاورشناسان و باستان‌شناسانی مانند گیرشمن، گلدزیهر، واندنبرگ، هرتسفلد. اشمیت، آستروناخ … و نسخه بدل‌های ایرانی آن‌ها همگی یهودی تبار بوده و تلاش دارند با ایجاد جعل تاریخ پرشکوه هخامنشی، اشکانی و ساسانی، قوم یهود را در پس پرده‌ای از دود پنهان کنند.[۲۳] او مورخان دانشور را بی‌سواد می‌داند.
> 
> رپیرار در خصوص سعدی را «رویایی شهرآشوب گونه» و مانند سخن کسی که «از اعتدال خارج شده» دانسته‌است.[۴۲] وی با ذکر نظر ادیبان ایرانی و عرب در باب اشعار عربی سعدی، نظر پورپیرار درباره سستی اشعار سعدی را «بی وزن» دانسته‌است.[۴۳] به گفته نظری، پورپیرار «برای آنکه دیگران بگویند فلانی حرف‌های تازه‌ای درباره سعدی مطرح کرده‌است» به خود اجازه چنین قضاوتی داده که بگوید «گلستان از نظر سیستم فکری معیوب و از جهت اسلوب بیان ناقص است»[۴۴]
> پورپیرار خود نیز شعر می‌سراید[۴۵] و داستان می‌نویسد[۴۶]. نمونه‌ای از اشعار او چنین است:[۴۷]
> 
> هر روز یک ریگ
> در کوزه آرزوی تو انداختم
> گفتی نه
> و کوزه خیال شکست
> او در قطعه‌ای دیگر گفته‌است:[۴۸]
> 
> 
> نزدیک بود
> باورکنم
> باران را
> آه، اگر
> این همه
> کوتاه نبود


You can see this interview, and those documentaries. he , himself, explain about all of his theories, without any twisting of some haters.


> Man b baqie chi kar daram? age una goftan kheili ham eshtebah kardan ,Chera maqlate mikoni va mikhai ro gohe ino bepushuni?
> 
> Dostete dalil nemishe k alaki tarafdarisho koni, ye soal az tu *begu bebinam nazarate pourpirar ro qabul dari ya na?*


LOL at you again. Inquisition era just finished a few centuries ago. 



MTN1917 said:


> Total BS, Pourpirar has no proof or evidence.
> 
> His sole purpose is to tarnish Iran's history


watch this one to see proofs:
درباره تاریخ و فرهنگ مردم ممتاز خاورمیانه
and this one:
درباره تاریخ و فرهنگ مردم ممتاز خاورمیانه


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> You can see this interview, and those documentaries. he , himself, explain about all of his theories, without any twisting of some haters.
> 
> LOL at you again. Inquisition era just finished a few centuries ago.


No Academics(Iranian or non Iranian) has ever supported him, his conspiracy theories are completely laughable, he claims that Ashkanids and Sasanids hadn't existed and Iran was empty of people till the invasion of musilms?!!

Do you believe that?


----------



## SinaG

@MTN1917 I had never heard of this loon before. Seeing his idiotic theories is astonishing. Add him to the unfortunately long list of Iranian traitors. He reminds me of those afro-centrist "historians" who write that Europe, China and the Middle East used to be all black people and all the history and culture belongs to africans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> No Academics(Iranian or non Iranian) has ever supported him, his conspiracy theories are completely laughable, he claims that Ashkanids and Sasanids hadn't existed and Iran was empty of people till the invasion of musilms?!!
> 
> Do you believe that?



Instead of writing BS, and wasting my time on reading them, provide your proofs, then I will read your proofs and talk with you. I don't like to have a cheap chit chat about scientific subjects. So, watch the documentaries, read your books, and write a solid response, then I will read it and respond to it.
PS. there is nothing called Ashkanid, they are called Parthian.


----------



## Ostad

MTN1917 said:


> Pourpirar opinions
> 
> پورپیرار درباره تاریخ کهن ایران نظریاتی دارد. بنا بر ادعای پورپیرار، با ظهور سلسله غیر ایرانی هخامنشیان، ده‌ها تمدن کهن ایرانی و شرق میانه نسل‌کشی کامل شده‌اند و رشد ملی در این سرزمین و منطقه متوقف شده‌است.\ به گفته او یهودیان که در تدارک حمله نظامی و تخریب تمدن بابل در بین‌النهرین بوده‌اند، قوم نیرومند شمالی سنگدل خونریزی (آریاییان) را به سرکردگی کورش از استپ‌های روسیه اجیر کرده‌اند تا ایران و بین‌النهرین را ویران کرده و اسیران و ثروت آنان را آزاد کنند\ به گفته پورپیرار، کمبوجیه و بردیا دو فرزند ضد یهود کورش بوده‌اند که داریوش بر علیه آنان کودتا کرده‌است\ به گفته او آریاییان وجود خارجی نداشته و هرگز هیچ آریایی‌ای وجود نداشته‌است
> 
> ورپیرار مدعی است که «سراپای امپراتوری ساسانیان، اشکانیان و بخش عمده‌ای از افسانه هخامنشیان، به انضمام مزدک و مانی و زردشت و اوستا و خط و زبان و کتیبه و کتاب و آتشکده و دانشگاه و غیره، یکسره مترسکانی سرهم بندی شده از دروغ‌اند و مزرعه یهودیان را می‌پایند» او در حالی مدعی می‌شود که پیش از ظهور اسلام، دست‌کم به مدت دوازده قرن در سرتاسر جغرافیای فرضی ایران، «جنبنده‌ای زندگی نمی‌کرده‌است» که در جای دیگر از روستانشینان و ایلات و عشایر سخن گفته که در همان زمان در همین جغرافیای فرضی زندگی می‌کرده‌اند
> 
> پورپیرار درباره دین ایرانیان پیش از اسلام گفته‌است:«پیش از اسلام، ایرانیان به هیچ دین رسمی، ملی و سراسری پایبند نبوده‌اند و اسلام نخستین دین، باور و ایمان ملی و سراسری ایرانیان ساکن این نجد است»[۱۸] وی درباره کتاب اوستای زرتشت می‌گوید:«تدوین متن اوستا به همین اواخر در هند و با واژگان زبان گجراتی بازمی‌گردد»[۱۹] اوستا مجموعه‌ای از کتاب‌ها و متن‌های مقدس زرتشی است که به «*زبان اوستایی*» نوشته شده‌است. پورپیرار معتقد است که اهورامزدا از جعلیات پارسیان هند است.[۲۰] به گفته پورپیرار، هخامنشیان «دینی ندارند، خانه و معبدی نساخته‌اند و هیچ دست ساخته هنری حتی در حد تولید یک سفال ساده از آنان» یافته نشده‌است.[۲۱] او مدعی است که اهورامزدا در کتیبه بیستون وجود ندارد و این‌ها همه حقه بازی است.[۲۲]
> 
> ه گفته پورپیرار خاورشناسان و باستان‌شناسانی مانند گیرشمن، گلدزیهر، واندنبرگ، هرتسفلد. اشمیت، آستروناخ … و نسخه بدل‌های ایرانی آن‌ها همگی یهودی تبار بوده و تلاش دارند با ایجاد جعل تاریخ پرشکوه هخامنشی، اشکانی و ساسانی، قوم یهود را در پس پرده‌ای از دود پنهان کنند.[۲۳] او مورخان دانشور را بی‌سواد می‌داند.
> 
> رپیرار در خصوص سعدی را «رویایی شهرآشوب گونه» و مانند سخن کسی که «از اعتدال خارج شده» دانسته‌است.[۴۲] وی با ذکر نظر ادیبان ایرانی و عرب در باب اشعار عربی سعدی، نظر پورپیرار درباره سستی اشعار سعدی را «بی وزن» دانسته‌است.[۴۳] به گفته نظری، پورپیرار «برای آنکه دیگران بگویند فلانی حرف‌های تازه‌ای درباره سعدی مطرح کرده‌است» به خود اجازه چنین قضاوتی داده که بگوید «گلستان از نظر سیستم فکری معیوب و از جهت اسلوب بیان ناقص است»[۴۴]
> پورپیرار خود نیز شعر می‌سراید[۴۵] و داستان می‌نویسد[۴۶]. نمونه‌ای از اشعار او چنین است:[۴۷]
> 
> هر روز یک ریگ
> در کوزه آرزوی تو انداختم
> گفتی نه
> و کوزه خیال شکست
> او در قطعه‌ای دیگر گفته‌است:[۴۸]
> 
> 
> نزدیک بود
> باورکنم
> باران را
> آه، اگر
> این همه
> کوتاه نبود
> 
> 
> 
> Man b baqie chi kar daram? age una goftan kheili ham eshtebah kardan ,Chera maqlate mikoni va mikhai ro gohe ino bepushuni?
> 
> Dostete dalil nemishe k alaki tarafdarisho koni, ye soal az tu begu bebinam nazarate pourpirar ro qabul dari ya na?


@rmi5 dustameh, khob, vali man taraf darisho nakardam.harja fekr mikoni taraf dari kardam moredi eshare kon javab bedam
dar morede porpirar ham i dont give damn about him.


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> Instead of writing BS, and wasting my time on reading them, provide your proofs, then I will read your proofs and talk with you. I don't like to have a cheap chit chat about scientific subjects. So, watch the documentaries, write your books, an write a solid response, then I will read it and respond to it.
> PS. there is nothing called Ashkanid, they are called Parthian.


Answer the question? you are fooling no one

So all the western historian who mentioned Parthians and Sassanids are all lies?

All the remaining artifacts from those eras are false.

There are so many sources about Iran's history during that era that only a blind fool can't see it

Parthian era

Bivar, A.D.H. (1983), "The Political History of Iran Under the Arsacids", in Yarshater, Ehsan, _Cambridge History of Iran_ *3.1*, London & New York: Cambridge University Press, ISBN 0-521-20092-X.

Kennedy, David (1996), "Parthia and Rome: eastern perspectives", _The Roman Army in the East_, Ann Arbor: Cushing Malloy Inc., Journal of Roman Archaeology: Supplementary Series Number Eighteen,, ISBN 1-887829-18-0


Garthwaite, Gene Ralph (2005), _The Persians_, Oxford & Carlton: Blackwell Publishing, Ltd., [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Standard_Book_Number']ISBN

 1-55786-860-3.
Katouzian, Homa (2009), _The Persians: Ancient, Medieval, and Modern Iran_, New Haven & London: Yale University Press, ISBN 978-0-300-12118-6.
[/URL]

Sassanid era
Rome and Persia in Late Antiquity: Neighbours and Rivals: Beate Dignas, Engelbert Winter: 9780521614078: Amazon.com: Books

Decline and Fall of the Sasanian Empire: The Sasanian-Parthian Confederacy and the Arab Conquest of Iran (International Library of Iranian Studies): Parvaneh Pourshariati: 9781845116453: Amazon.com: Books

SASANIAN DYNASTY – Encyclopaedia Iranica

Sasanian dynasty (Iranian dynasty) -- Encyclopedia Britannica

Iran history in general


Cambridge University Press (1968–1991). _Cambridge History of Iran_. (8 vols.). Cambridge: Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-45148-5.
Daniel, Elton L. (2000). _The History of Iran_. Westport, Connecticut: Greenwood. ISBN 0-313-36100-2.

Del Guidice, Marguerite (August 2008). "Persia – Ancient soul of Iran". _National Geographic Magazine_.
Olmstead, Albert T. E. (1948). _The History of the Persian Empire: Achaemenid Period_. Chicago: University of Chicago Press.

Chopra, R.M., article on "A Brief Review of Pre-Islamic Splendour of Iran", INDO-IRANICA, Vol.56 (1-4), 2003.



Ostad said:


> @rmi5 dustameh, khob, vali man taraf darisho nakardam.harja fekr mikoni taraf dari kardam moredi eshare kon javab bedam
> dar morede porpirar ham i dont give damn about him.


Pas masale chie? age na az rmi ya porpirar tarafdari nakardi, pas harfi nadarim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> Answer the question? you are fooling no one
> 
> So all the western historian who mentioned Parthians and Sassanids are all lies?
> 
> All the remaining artifacts from those eras are false.
> 
> There are so many sources about Iran's history during that era that only a blind fool can't see it



I don't really want to repeat my words again, but:


> Instead of writing BS, and wasting my time on reading them, provide your proofs, then I will read your proofs and talk with you. I don't like to have a cheap chit chat about scientific subjects. So, watch the documentaries, read your books, and write a solid response, then I will read it and respond to it.
> PS. there is nothing called Ashkanid, they are called Parthian.


How much of knowledge do you have about history, and historian? Are Russians and Westerners theories match with each other?
Can you differentiate a Greek monument and architecture of a Roman or Arabic era? 
To be honest, I am tired of teaching history to members in this forum, and they have been only a waste of time for me. If you want to have a serious discussion with me about history, answer my questions, then I would know that how much knowledge you have about history.
Tell me that how many books are written about Medians? How many of their monuments, or their belongings are left?
What is the western historian opinions about scythians, what is Russian opinions about them?
Where does haplogroup J2 comes from? 
When and Where Zoroaster was living? where Gathas come from? what language is used to write them? is that language changed by time? is there anyone who can read those languages? What is the opinion of Ferdosi about them? Is Shahnameh a history book or a mythology? how can we find out that a person has been actually existed? Who are the kings that Shahnameh is talking about them? are they real or not? Are they Achaimanids? Parthian? Median? Sasanids?

These are very basic questions. let me know that you can answer how much of them.


----------



## Ostad

MTN1917 said:


> Pas masale chie? age na az rmi ya porpirar tarafdari nakardi, pas harfi nadarim.


man masalei nadaram fagat ye nokte midunesti ostaad Rafei por va Abasi az naziriat porpirar estefade mikonan.


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> I don't really want to repeat my words again, but:
> 
> How much of knowledge do you have about history, and historian? Are Russians and Westerners theories match with each other?
> Can you differentiate a Greek monument and architecture of a Roman or Arabic era?
> To be honest, I am tired of teaching history to members in this forum, and they have been only a waste of time for me. If you want to have a serious discussion with me about history, answer my questions, then I would know that how much knowledge you have about history.
> Tell me that how many books are written about Medians? How many of their monuments, or their belongings are left?
> What is the western historian opinions about scythians, what is Russian opinions about them?
> Where does haplogroup J2 comes from?
> When and Where Zoroaster was living? where Gathas come from? what language is used to write them? is that language changed by time? is there anyone who can read those languages? What is the opinion of Ferdosi about them? Is Shahnameh a history book or a mythology? how can we find out that a person has been actually existed? Who are the kings that Shahnameh is talking about them? are they real or not? Are they Achaimanids? Parthian? Median? Sasanids?
> 
> These are very basic questions. let me know that you can answer how much of them.


We are talking about Sassanid and Parthian eras, there are countless sources mentioning those two empires and no one can deny their existence(not even someone like you, stop babbling nonsense, your friend Pourpirar claim that these parts of history are all lies, who talked about shahname? shahname is a collection of ancient Iranian myths and history 

I AM STILL WAITING FOR YOUR ANSWER?

Chera tafre miri va inghad gonde guzi mikoni?! ye charandi gofti va az un ablah tarafdari kardi va khodet tush mundi?

Un mardak pourpirar aslan raje be madha harfi nazade,* mge k kule tarikhe bad az hakhamaneshian to islam doroghe*

Kam uvordi dobare charandiat post mikoni, inhame manba raje be tarikh partha va sasanian uvordam

Inja ro raje be partha bebin va inghad chranad nagu
Parthian Empire - History and Coins of Ancient Parthia



Ostad said:


> man masalei nadaram fagat ye nokte midunesti ostaad Rafei por va Abasi az naziriat porpirar estefade mikonan.


un 2ta jofteshun sharlatane ablahan, rafei pur k faqat charandiat mge

Ke chi k in 2ta ablah az un hemayat mikonan?


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> We are talking about Sassanid and Parthian eras, there are countless sources mentioning those two empires and no one can deny their existence(not even someone like you, stop babbling nonsense, your friend Pourpirar claim that these parts of history are all lies, who talked about shahname? shahname is a collection of ancient Iranian myths and history
> 
> I AM STILL WAITING FOR YOUR ANSWER?
> 
> Chera tafre miri va inghad gonde guzi mikoni?! ye charandi gofti va az un ablah tarafdari kardi va khodet tush mundi?
> 
> Un mardak pourpirar aslan raje be madha harfi nazade,* mge k kule tarikhe bad az hakhamaneshian to islam doroghe*
> 
> Kam uvordi dobare charandiat post mikoni, inhame manba raje be tarikh partha va sasanian uvordam
> 
> Inja ro raje be partha bebin va inghad chranad nagu
> Parthian Empire - History and Coins of Ancient Parthia


As I expected, You are an uneducated idiot who didn't even understood my comment.
LOL, First learn basics, then we talk. I gave you a hint, by mentioning Shahnameh, and you didn't get it since you have not the basic required knowledge. First do research about Shahnameh, and find out that it is written for the kings of which era. another hint, your answer was wrong.


----------



## Serpentine

Some stupid paradoxes in Pourpirar claims.
First a brief introduction of Pourpirar from Nur al din Kianuri, head of Tudeh party, it's also a bit funny how and ex-Communist has turned into an Islamist.​​


> _ناصر بناکننده، که پورپیرار امضا می کرد، پس از اخراجش از حزب در سال 1358 به علت خوردن پول حزب و کلاهبرداری از شرکایش در انتشارات نیل و بالاکشیدن حق التألیف آقای محمود اعتمادزاده (به آذین)، با نام مستعار ناریا به انتشار جزوه‏هایی علیه حزب و بدگویی به شخص من، که دستور اخراج او را داده بودم پرداخت. آشنایی من با بناکننده در آلمان صورت گرفت. او، حدود یک سال پیش از پیروزی انقلاب به برلین غربی آمد و به یاد ندارم به وسیله چه فردی تقاضای دیدار با ما را کرد. او در این دیدار ادعا کرد که با هوشنگ تیزابی همکاری داشته و وسایل چاپی را که هوشنگ با آن اولین جزوه‏های به سوی حزب را منتشر کرده در اختیار هوشنگ گذاشته است. خود او حروفچین چاپخانه بود و بعداً با شراکت دو نفر دیگر یک بنگاه انتشاراتی تأسیس کرده و با کلاهبرداری از همه ثروت قابل ملاحظه‏ای اندوخته بود. او در این دیدار ادعا کرد که نقشه‏ای برای ترور شاه دارد. او این نقشه را چنین شرح داد که خیال دارد زمینی در جاده نیاوران - که شاه معمولاً از آنجا با اتومبیل به کاخ ییلاقی‏اش می‏رود - خریداری کند و از آن زمین نقبی تا وسط خیابان حفر کند و در آنجا بمب نیرومندی کار بگذارد و هنگام عبور اتومبیل شاه از آن نقطه بمب را منفجر کند. او نظر مرا درباره این طرح خواست. اولین نتیجه‏ گیری من درباره او این بود که یا دیوانه است و یا پرووکاتور. غیرعملی بودن این طرح را توضیح دادم و گفتم که به جای این نقشه‏های غیرعملی بهتر است که با امکاناتش به تکثیر نشریات حزب در ایران بپردازد. به این ترتیب اولین دیدار و آشنایی ما به پایان رسید.
> 
> پس از بازگشت به ایران و آغاز فعالیت حزب، بناکننده به دفتر حزب آمد و حاضر شد چاپ روزنامه مردم را در برابر پرداخت هزینه آن عهده ‏دار شود. این کار به او محول شد. پس از چندی شعبه انتشارات حزب، که مسئول آن محمد پورهرمزان بود، به من گزارش داد که با تحقیق روشن شده که صورت هزینه چاپ روزنامه و کتب، که بناکننده ارائه می‏دهد، بسیار بیش از نرخ عادی است. به همین علت پورهرمزان خواست که از دادن انتشارات حزب به او خودداری کنم. من موافقت کردم. این تصمیم، بناکننده را سخت عصبانی کرد و من اطلاع یافتم که او به اتاق پورهرمزان - در دفتر حزب - رفته و به شکل توهین آمیزی با او صحبت می‏ کند. من از اتاق خود در طبقه بالا به اتاق پورهرمزان در طبقه پایین رفتم و شاهد برخورد اوباشانه او شدم. بلافاصله مأمورین انتظامات حزب را خواستم و گفتم که او را از دفتر حزب بیرون کنند و دیگر راه ندهند. علیرغم این مسئله و علیرغم انتشار جزوات توسط او علیه حزب، آقای طبری به روابط «دوستانه» و «رفیقانه» خود با این فرد فاسد ادامه داد و با او مکاتباتی داشت که بعدا توسط بناکننده مورد سوءاستفاده قرار گرفت. ناصر بناکننده پس از مدتی به علت ارتباط با مأمورین سیاسی بلغارستان توسط جمهوری اسلامی دستگیر و به زندان اوین فرستاده شد. او در دادگاه انقلاب ادعا کرده بود که همیشه مخالف حزب بوده است! نمی‏دانم به چه مدت محکوم و کی آزاد شد»​_


_​_ЩѕЩ€Ш±ЩѕЩЉШ±Ш§Ш± ЩѓЩЉШіШЄ Шџ Щ‡Щ€ЩЉШЄ Ш­Щ‚ЩЉЩ‚ЩЉ Щ†Ш§ШµШ± ЩѕЩ€Ш±ЩѕЩЉШ±Ш§Ш±


Some paradoxes in Pourpirar's claims, interesting to read:
تاملی بر بنیان تاریخ نوشته های ناصر پورپیرار -۲ - سرزمین تاریخ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

MTN1917 said:


> un 2ta jofteshun sharlatane ablahan, rafei pur k faqat charandiat mge
> 
> Ke chi k in 2ta ablah az un hemayat mikonan?


we are good.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Some stupid paradoxes in Pourpirar claims.
> First a brief introduction of Pourpirar from Nur al din Kianuri, head of Tudeh party, it's also a bit funny how and ex-Communist has turned into an Islamist.​​ЩѕЩ€Ш±ЩѕЩЉШ±Ш§Ш± ЩѓЩЉШіШЄ Шџ Щ‡Щ€ЩЉШЄ ШЩ‚ЩЉЩ‚ЩЉ Щ†Ш§ШµШ± ЩѕЩ€Ш±ЩѕЩЉШ±Ш§Ш±
> 
> 
> Some paradoxes in Pourpirar's claims, interesting to read:
> تاملی بر بنیان تاریخ نوشته های ناصر پورپیرار -۲ - سرزمین تاریخ


watch that posted interview, he also talks about Kianouri, and explains why Tudeh Party hates him. In summary, Tudeh Party is butt-hurt since he has made many communists to resign from that retarded party.


----------



## MTN1917

rmi5 said:


> As I expected, You are an *uneducated idiot *who didn't even understood my comment.
> LOL, First learn basics, then we talk. I gave you a hint, by mentioning Shahnameh, and you didn't get it since you have not the basic required knowledge. First do research about Shahnameh, and find out that it is written for the kings of which era. another hint, your answer was wrong.


LOL, you are just fooling yourself, your denial and name calling doesn't help

I am done talking to some one blind and as you.


----------



## rmi5

MTN1917 said:


> LOL, you are just fooling yourself, your denial and name calling doesn't help
> 
> I am done talking to some one blind and as you.


OK, Mr. educated idiot, only quote me again, if you knew the basic requirements. Then I will consider responding to your comment


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> 3, 4 nafar rou eshtebah mention kardi. ona az taraf darayeh Pourpirar hastan.


اگه منظورت من بود که من طرفدار هیچکدوم نیستم، تاریخدانهای ایران هم میتونن تا ابد بزنن تو سر هم، هر کس با مدرک و مستند حرف بزنه حرفش رو قبول میکنم

-------------
MTN1917
اصلا با این رمی5 هم دهن نشو، فعلا شخصیت ترول این آدم حکم میکنه که از پورپیرار دفاع کنه و گرنه قبلا حتی در برابر حرفهای مستند پورپیرارهم موضع میگرفت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> اگه منظورت من بود که من طرفدار هیچکدوم نیستم، تاریخدانهای ایران هم میتونن تا ابد بزنن تو سر هم، هر کس با مدرک و مستند حرف بزنه حرفش رو قبول میکنم
> 
> -------------


good


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> watch that posted interview, he also talks about Kianouri, and explains why Tudeh Party hates him. In summary, Tudeh Party is butt-hurt since he has made many communists to resign from that retarded party.



I do agree that Tudeh party was a retarded one, which Pourpirar himself was a part of it, but he has been able to make some sound for his controversial allegations and the thing is that he is not being taken serious by ANY major academic society or historian. If he has been able to reveal such a breathtaking and shocking revelation that Achaemenids were a savage empire or that Sassanids and Parthians didn't exist, why hasn't any other major and 'real' historian agreed with him?

You can't just agree with those parts of his 'research' that you like, which happens to be the ones targeting Persians specifically and disagree with those parts after Islam. A 'real' historian can't write the right thing about some part of history (more than 1100 years from Cyrus to Islam) and suddenly go the wrong way after Islam came to ME.

Here are some good reads answering his claims, you can read them if you have time.

Here's one:


> یکی از مهمترین وی‍ژگی‌های نوشتاری ناصر پورپیرار (ناصر بناکننده) وجود تناقض‌های آشکار و عدم همخوانی نوشتار وی با اسناد و منابع تاریخی است. از آنجاییکه وی فاقد هرگونه مدرک دانشگاهی و آشنایی تخصصی با منابع تاریخی و باستانی است، بروز چنین تناقض‌هایی در نوشتار وی چندان دور از انتظار نیست. به عنوان نمونه وی در کتاب برآمدن اسلام، بخش دوم: بررسی اسناد ص ۲۶۹، مدعی می‌شود که «توطئه مشترک یهود و کلیسا و زمین‌داران عرب حریص خراسان و 'بقایای ساسانیان'» باعث فروپاشیبنی امیه شده است؛ و مدتی بعد، ادعا می‌کند که اصلا ساسانیان وجود خارجی نداشته‌اند! در جایی مدعی است که منظور آیه ۱۰۳ سوره نحل، سلمان فارسی است و در جایی دیگر وجود سلمان فارسی را منکر شده و آن را ساخته یهود می‌داند! در جایی اسکندر مقدونی را به خاطر بر انداختن پادشاهی هخامنشیان می‌ستاید و در جای دیگر منکر بروز جنگ بین هخامنشیان و اسکندر مقدونی شده و مدعی است که یهودیان داستان این جنگ را ساخته‌اند تا پوریم پنهان بماند و کسی نفهمد که ایران خالی از سکنه بوده است! از این نمونه، در نوشتار او بسیار است.
> *وجود دوگانگی و تناقض در نوشته ها و آثار او البته عجیب نیست بلکه در جای جای آن به چشم می خورد چنانکه وی دو هزار سال از تاریخ ایران را(بعد از پوریم!) جعل دانشگاههای آمریکا، انگلیس ، فرانسه و آلمان ( !!) خوانده و وجود سلسله هایی مانند" اشکانی" و" ساسانی" را انکار می کند با این وصف در جای دیگرمی گوید:« «توطئه مشترک یهود و کلیسا و زمین‌داران عرب حریص خراسان و 'بقایای ساسانیان' باعث فروپاشی بنی امیه شده است »(قبلن گفتم)
> معلوم نیست بقایای سلسله ای که به زعم ایشان هرگز وجود نداشته چگونه موجبات فروپاشی" بنی امیه" را فراهم ساخته؟؟!*​


تالار گفتگوی بیداری اندیشه-ناصر پورپیرار دشمن شماره یک شیعه و ایران!

ذوالقرنین | نقد یاوه‌های ناصر پورپیرار
هزاره‌های باشکوه
ناصر پورپیرار چه می‌گوید؟
جواب سایت محدثه به ناصر پورپیرار - صفحه 3
yoosef - ذوالقرنین -هخامنشی ها -کوروش کبیر - ناصر پورپیرار - پاسخ به پورپیرار

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

DATIS said:


> @mohsen به نظر شما هلوکاست واقعیت نداشته ؟ حتی اگرم نداشته ما چرا باید دخالت کنیم؟


به نظر من نه واقعیت نداشته، وقتی میشه یه آدم رو با یه چاقو کشت و بعد هم دفنش کرد برای چی اتاقک گاز درست کنن، خطر مسمومیت نیروهای خودی رو به جون بخرن. برای چی بخوان بسوزنشون اونم در زمان جنگ که آلمان با کمبود سوخت مواجه بود اصلا سوزوندن چند ملیون آدم با این کوره ها از نظر منطقی در اون فاصله زمانی هم غیر ممکن بوده، خیلی وقت پیش ها یه مستند دیدم در مورد به اصطلاح اتاقهای گاز آلمان، اتاقهای دارای پنجره!!! بودن و تحقیقات نشون میداد هیچ اثری از اون نوع گاز که دارای ماندگاری بسیار بالا هست وجود نداشت

در مورد سوال دومتون هم چطور اسراییل میتونه در مورد برنامه هسته ای ما دخالت کنه ولی ما نمیتونیم دروغهای اونا رو به زبون بیاریم
در ثانی دخالت نکردن یعنی حرف روحانی که برگشت گفت من تاریخدان نیستم، تایید کردن هولوکاست توسط ظریف (اونم زمانی که تهدیدهای اونها بیشتر هم شده) یعنی دخالت کردن به سود دشمنمون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Whats up Iranians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I do agree that Tudeh party was a retarded one, which Pourpirar himself was a part of it, but he has been able to make some sound for his controversial allegations and the thing is that he is not being taken serious by ANY major academic society or historian. If he has been able to reveal such a breathtaking and shocking revelation that Achaemenids were a savage empire or that Sassanids and Parthians didn't exist, why hasn't any other major and 'real' historian agreed with him?



That is just propaganda against him. Shahbazi, and Kermani who are literally some of the most important alive Iranian historians, have a lot of respect for him, and vice versa. Even Kermani kinda worship him.  So, what you have heard about him is not true. Kermani has an interview with persian section of radio france, which if you could find it, he totally defends him.


> You can't just agree with those parts of his 'research' that you like, which happens to be the ones targeting Persians specifically and disagree with those parts after Islam. A 'real' historian can't write the right thing about some part of history (more than 1100 years from Cyrus to Islam) and suddenly go the wrong way after Islam came to ME.


I told you before, if he shows proofs, I will accept it, otherwise, I won't. BTW, he is an ultra religious person, and tries to justify islam. even in post islamic part, I don't reject all of his words, but I will reject ones that are not backed by proof. BTW, he is a persian and you cannot claim to call him an anti-persian. 


> Here are some good reads answering his claims, you can read them if you have time.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> تالار گفتگوی بیداری اندیشه-ناصر پورپیرار دشمن شماره یک شیعه و ایران!
> 
> ذوالقرنین | نقد یاوه‌های ناصر پورپیرار
> هزاره‌های باشکوه
> ناصر پورپیرار چه می‌گوید؟
> جواب سایت محدثه به ناصر پورپیرار - صفحه 3
> yoosef - ذوالقرنین -هخامنشی ها -کوروش کبیر - ناصر پورپیرار - پاسخ به پورپیرار



I will need some time to look into these links


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> That is just propaganda against him. Shahbazi, and Kermani who are literally some of the most important alive Iranian historians, have a lot of respect for him, and vice versa. Even Kermani kinda worship him. So, what you have heard about him is not true. Kermani has an interview with persian section of radio france, which if you could find it, he totally defends him.



I assume you mean Abdullah Shahbazi, well this is his take on Pourpirar:



> سميعي: ديدگاه‌هاي شما در زمينه ايران باستان چه تناسبي با نظرات آقاي ناصر پورپيرار دارد.
> 
> شهبازي: من مطالب آقاي پورپيرار را از آغاز دنبال مي‌کردم. ايشان از نظر نگاه تاريخي و فکري هيچ تجانسي و نسبتي با من ندارد. من براي تاريخ تمدن ايراني، ايران باستان و به‌ويژه تمدن هخامنشي احترام فراوان قائلم و ميراث تمدن ايراني را بسيار مهم و ارزشمند مي‌دانم. مي‌دانيد که واژه «باستان گرايي» را من ساختم ولي منظورم از اين واژه ايجاد تقابل کاذب ميان ايران باستان و ايران اسلامي بود که بنيان تاريخنگاري رسمي دوران پهلوي را شکل مي‌داد. پرستش اغراق‌آميز تصويري خودساخته از ايران باستان، به عنوان حکومت‌هايي متمرکز و توتاليتر، و انطباق آن با حکومت پهلوي به عنوان وارث تاج‌وتخت کيان. اين تصوير را نفي کردم. از سوي ديگر، براي تاريخ ايران در دوره اسلامي نيز ارج فراوان قائلم. اگر کسي جلد اوّل کتاب‌ زرسالاران مرا به دقت خوانده باشد مي‌داند که من اصولاً يهوديت را، به معنايي که امروزه مي‌شناسيم، مولود دوران مسيحي مي‌دانم يعني از دوران يهودا ناسي (يهودا بن شمعون بن جماليل دوّم) است که فقه مدوّن يهودي، به شکل کتاب «ميشنا» که مادر «تلمود» است، شکل گرفت و نهادهاي سياسي جديد يهودي تکوين يافت. يهودا ناسي از سال 192 ميلادي به مدت پنجاه سال رياست يهوديان را به دست داشت و با خاندان حکومتگر سوروس (امپراتوران روم) پيوند نزديک داشت و به تأثير از او بود که خاندان سوروس به آئيني گرايش يافت که آميزه‌اي از پاگانيسم رومي و يهوديت بود. پيوند آلکساندر سوروس، امپراتور روم، با يهودان اسي در حدي بود که سوروس از سوي دشمنانش به «آرکي سيناگوگوس» (رئيس کنيسه) معروف شود. اين دوران مقارن است با فروپاشي دولت اشکاني و صعود دولت ساساني و قرن‌ها با دوره هخامنشي فاصله دارد.
> 
> بنابراين، در زمان هخامنشيان يهوديان (بني‌اسرائيل) جامعه‌اي کوچک و کم‌اهميت، مانند ساير جوامع شرق مديترانه چون کنعاني‌ها (فنيقي‌ها)، بودند و اصلا در قد و قواره‌اي نبودند که بر تمدني بزرگ چون ايران هخامنشي تأثير گذارند. افسانه استر و مردخاي هم فقط يک افسانه است. قدمت کتاب استر به حوالي قرن اوّل ميلادي مي‌رسد. استر واقعيت تاريخي نيست و ملکه ايران و همسر خشايارشا نبود. ساخته يهوديت جديد است و البته بسيار نژادپرستانه.
> 
> به اين ترتيب، آقاي پورپيرار جنجال عجيبي ايجاد کرد و فضايي پديد آورد که راه بر هر گونه نقادي جدّي و علمي تاريخنگاري ايران باستان بسته شد. او فعاليت خود در اين زمينه را چند ماه پس از مصاحبه مفصل من با آقاي محمدرضا ارشاد آغاز کرد. اين مصاحبه از 17 تا 21 فروردين 1379 در چهار قسمت يک صفحه‌اي در روزنامه انتخاب منتشر شد.


And about Kermani, please post some info about him, don't know him very well.




rmi5 said:


> I told you before, if he shows proofs, I will accept it, otherwise, I won't. BTW, he is an ultra religious person, and tries to justify islam. even in post islamic part, I don't reject all of his words, but I will reject ones that are not backed by proof. BTW, *he is a persian and you cannot claim to call him an anti-persian. *



Since when being a Persian makes you a 'Pro-Persian'? 
I remember a while ago, when we were discussing about Bakhtiaris' protests, you said it's no surprise that traitors exist among Azeris (referring to Kamal Tabrizi), so can't we generalize it?
Being a Persian doesn't mean you are a sane person or an unbiased one.

I really don't care about this guy since he has no say in any important academic society and he doesn't have even a university degree, but I just wanted to say that his allegations are not unanswered. I can post tons of articles, videos or books here proving/mentioning or praising the pre-Islamic history of Iran. But it has no point.

I do agree that there has been some stupid exaggerations in our history (exactly just like other countries and empires), that's why I believe all extremist Pans (Pan-Persians, Pan Arabs, Pan Turks and etc) can go to hell, because they do nothing except manipulating the history and flaming and dividing people based on ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I assume you mean Abdullah Shahbazi, well this is his take on Pourpirar:
> And about Kermani, please post some info about him, don't know him very well.
> 
> Since when being a Persian makes you a 'Pro-Persian'?
> I remember a while ago, when we were discussing about Bakhtiaris' protests, you said it's no surprise that traitors exist among Azeris (referring to Kamal Tabrizi), so can't we generalize it?
> Being a Persian doesn't mean you are a sane person or an unbiased one.
> 
> I really don't care about this guy since he has no say in any important academic society and he doesn't have even a university degree, but I just wanted to say that his allegations are not unanswered. I can post tons of articles, videos or books here proving/mentioning or praising the pre-Islamic history of Iran. But it has no point.
> 
> I do agree that there has been some stupid exaggerations in our history (exactly just like other countries and empires), that's why I believe all extremist Pans (Pan-Persians, Pan Arabs, Pan Turks and etc) can go to hell, because they do nothing except manipulating the history and flaming and dividing people based on ethnicity.


Actually we have more than one Shahbazi in this field, and people sometimes gets confused about them. I will send you their interview in youtube if I find them. You may also know Ghias aabaadi as well. he is an ultra pan persian, but he still has respect for Pourpirar. They are many like these guys.Anyway, about being a persian, at least it voids the argument that he is an ethnic arab who is a hardcore Pan-Arab, which it claimed by some users here. Anyway, I have worked on Cuneiform some years ago, when I was in high school, and middle school, and then this experience helped me a lot to understand that most of the quotes about those era are simply BS. since it is literally impossible to understand those languages, and they use very stupid and inaccurate ways to just guess what is written. So, I just laugh very hard when people tell me that Cyrus has said this or that. Some languages are readable, though, like ancient greek, but many of the remaining greek writings that are found in Iran, contradict what Iranologists have told us. There are tons of examples for it. I can mention you many examples of them.


----------



## Nomad16

Targon said:


> Whats up Iranians


you jump in middle of battlefield not a good time bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Actually we have more than one Shahbazi in this field, and people sometimes gets confused about them. I will send you their interview in youtube if I find them. You may also know Ghias aabaadi as well. he is an ultra pan persian, but he still has respect for Pourpirar. They are many like these guys.Anyway, about being a persian, at least it voids the argument that he is an ethnic arab who is a hardcore Pan-Arab, which it claimed by some users here. Anyway, I have worked on Cuneiform some years ago, when I was in high school, and middle school, and then this experience helped me a lot to understand that most of the quotes about those era are simply BS. since it is literally impossible to understand those languages, and they use very stupid and inaccurate ways to just guess what is written. So, I just laugh very hard when people tell me that Cyrus has said this or that. Some languages are readable, though, like ancient greek, but many of the remaining greek writings that are found in Iran, contradict what Iranologists have told us. There are tons of examples for it. I can mention you many examples of them.



Ooh please do sounds interesting lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5




----------



## rmi5

yek baar e dige hamleh be facebook.
in baar be facebook e Daniel Davari hamleh kardand. ghablan ha saali yek baar hamleh mikardan, alaan har hafteh be yek jaa hamle mikonand. 
فوتبالی‌ترین | برنامه نود دوشنبه
haalaa baaz biyaayd dobaareh maaleh bekeshid.


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> yek baar e dige hamleh be facebook.
> in baar be facebook e Daniel Davari hamleh kardand. ghablan ha saali yek baar hamleh mikardan, alaan har hafteh be yek jaa hamle mikonand.
> فوتبالی‌ترین | برنامه نود دوشنبه
> haalaa baaz biyaayd dobaareh maaleh bekeshid.


man nafahmidam in mardom che margeshune chera inkar roo mikonan kheli dust darn fosh bedan makhsusan age taraf sastesh behesh narese yani to khiyabun in chiz ha roo nemibini ha ama to fazaye majazi pore key mikhan adam beshan malum nist be khatere nahayat 100 hezar nafar 80 million zire soal miran !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ghara ghan said:


> man nafahmidam in mardom che margeshune chera inkar roo mikonan kheli dust darn fosh bedan makhsusan age taraf sastesh behesh narese yani to khiyabun in chiz ha roo nemibini ha ama to fazaye majazi pore key mikhan adam beshan malum nist be khatere nahayat 100 hezar nafar 80 million zire soal miran !


Moteasefane ye aghaliate oghdei darim ke tuie internet khub sedashun shenide mishe. In ye bimarie khod kam Bini hast ke yek Adam hamchin kari mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan @Serpentine 
aayaa vaghean inhaa yek aghaliyat e kouchik hastand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮مسافر ایرانی هواپیمای ناپدید شده مالزیایی 'تروریست نبود'‬






پلیس مالزی تصاویری از دو مسافر ایرانی دارای گذرنامه جعلی را در اختیار رسانه‌ها قرار داد



پلیس مالزی گفته است که مسافر ایرانی هواپیمای ناپدید شده خطوط هوایی این کشور تروریست نبوده، وزارت خارجه ایران از پیگیری سرنوشت دو مسافر این هواپیما سخن گفته و یک نماینده مجلس ایران دولت آمریکا را به ربودن این هواپیما متهم کرده است.

روز سه شنبه، ٢٠ اسفند (١١ مارس)، خالد ابوبکر، رئیس پلیس مالزی گفت که یکی از مسافرانی که با گذرنامه جعلی سوار هواپیمای مسافربری ناپدید شده شرکت هواپیمایی مالزی یک مرد ایرانی نوزده ساله به نام پوریا نورمحمد بود که در نظر داشت به آلمان مهاجرت کند.

رئیس پلیس مالزی تاکید کرد که این شخص هیچ ارتباطی با سازمان‌های تروریستی نداشته و به نظر می‌رسد برای دریافت پناهندگی عازم آلمان بوده است. مادر فرد ناپدید شده در فرودگاه فرانکفورت در انتظار پسرش بود و به دلیل نگرانی از وضعیت او، برای کسب اطلاعات با پلیس مالزی تماس گرفت.

گفته می شود که پوریا نورمحمد همراه با یک ایرانی دیگر عازم پکن بود و پلیس مالزی نیز تصاویری از این دو نفر را توسط دوربین فرودگاه گرفته شده در اختیار خبرنگاران قرار داد.
ساعاتی بعد، دبیرکل پلیس بین الملل (اینترپول) گفت که دو مسافر ایرانی با گذرنامه جعلی سوار هواپیما شده بودند. او اسامی این دو ایرانی را پوریا نورمحمدی متولد ٣٠/٤/١٩٩٥ (اردیبهشت ١٣٧٤) و دلاور سیدمحمدرضا (سید محمدرضا دلاور؟) متولد ٢١/٩/١٩٨٤ (مهر ١٣٦٣) اعلام کرد. وی گفت که آگاهی از موقعیت این دو نفر باعث کاهش احتمال سقوط هواپیما در اثر عملیات تروریستی شده اما نگرانی در مورد نواقص امنیتی در فرودگاه‌ها را مرتفع نکرده است.

بامداد روز شنبه این هفته هواپیمای مسافربری از نوع بوئینگ ٧٧٧ متعلق به شرکت هواپیمایی مالزی با ٢٣٩ مسافر و سرنشین از کوالالامپور، پایتخت مالزی، به سوی پکن، پایتخت چین پرواز کرد اما پس از عبور از فراز خاک مالزی و هنگامی که بر فراز خلیج تایلند در پرواز بود، از صفحه رادار محو شد. پیش از محو شدن از صفحه رادار، هیچ پیامی حاکی از بروز وضعیت اضطراری از خلبان هواپیما دریافت نشده بود.

به گفته کارشناسان، این وضعیت می‌تواند نشانه آن باشد که هواپیما به طور ناگهانی و به سرعت سقوط کرده به نحوی که خلبان امکان ارسال پیام اضطراری را نیافت. به همین دلیل انفجار هنگام پرواز در اثر اقدامات تروریستی یا تلاش دو مسافر دارای گذرنامه جعلی برای ربودن آن مطرح شده بود.

در روزهای اخیر، تلاش برای یافتن بقایا یا نشانه‌هایی از هواپیمای ناپدید شده با همکاری نیروی هوایی و دریایی ٩ کشور از جمله در جریان بوده اما جستجوهای آنها تا کنون نتیجه قطعی نداشته است. شناورهای اعزامی ایالات متحده به دستگاه‌هایی مجهز هستند قادرند بقایای هواپیما را شناسایی کنند.

روز سه شنبه، مقامات هواپیمایی مالزی اعلام کردند که عملیات جستجو را به سواحل شرقی این کشور گسترش داده‌اند هر چند آخرین رد راداری از هواپیما در فاصله‌ای از سواحل غربی مشاهده شده بود.





گفته شده که پوریا نورمحمدی (چپ) همراه با یک ایرانی دیگر (راست) عازم پکن بود

به گفته آنان، این احتمال وجود دارد که هواپیما به دلایلی در صدد بازگشت به سوی مبدا پرواز بوده و در سواحل غربی سقوط کرده باشد و یک مقام نیروی هوایی مالزی نیز گفته است که شواهد به دست آمده از یک رادار نظامی چنین احتمالی را تقویت می‌کند.

به گفته مقامات مالزیایی، مرد ایرانی همراه با دوست خود عازم پکن بود و این دو نفر با گذرنامه‌های یک شهروند ایتالیایی و یک شهروند اتریشی سفر می‌کردند. این دو گذرنامه ربوده شده و سرقت آنها به آگاهی مقامات پلیس بین‌المللی رسانده شده بود.

ممکن است سفر آنان به سوی آلمان توسط افرادی ترتیب داده شده بود که از راه های مختلف، زمینه مهاجرت افراد به کشورهای مختلف را فراهم می آورند و برای این منظور، گذرنامه‌های مسروقه را در اختیار آنان قرار داده بودند.

تا کنون نشانه‌ای از قطعات هواپیما در دریا به دست نیامده و به همین دلیل هم، یک مقام مالزیایی از این حادثه با عنوان واقعه ای اسرار آمیز نام برده و برخی رسانه‌ها آن را یادآور افسانه‌های مربوط به ناپدید شدن کشتی‌ها و هواپیماها در مثلث برمودا دانسته‌اند.

*پیگیری وزارت خارجه ایران و 'توطئه آمریکایی'*
در خبر دیگری در این مورد، مرضیه افخم، سخنگوی وزارت خارجه ایران گفته است که سفارت ایران در کوالالامپور موضوع حضور دو مسافر ایرانی در هواپیمای مالزیایی را پیگیری می کند.

خانم افخم که روز سه شنبه در یک نشست خبری در تهران سخن می گفت، ضمن ابراز همدردی با خانواده های مسافران و خدمه هواپیما از کشورهای مختلف، گفت که سفارت ایران آمادگی خود را برای همکاری در مورد این حادثه اعلام کرده است.





نقوی گفته آمریکاییان در توطئه علیه سیاست جدید ایران هواپیمای مالزیایی را ربوده‌اند

سخنگوی وزارت خارجه گفت که در این ماجرا، موضوع استفاده از گذرنامه‌های جعلی و قاچاق انسان هم مطرح شده است و افزود که به محص اینکه اطلاعات بیشتری به دست آید، آن را اعلام خواهد کرد.

همچنین، خبرگزاری تسنیم سخنان سید حسن نقوی، سخنگوی کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس را منتشر کرده که ضمن انتقاد از "خبرسازی رسانه‌های غربی" در مورد دو مسافر ایرانی هواپیمای ناپدید شده مالزیایی، گفته است: "ما احتمال می‌دهیم ربایش هواپیمای مالزیایی توسط آمریکایی‌ها صورت گرفته باشد و آنها پشت پرده این کار هستند."

این نماینده مجلس توضیح نداده به چه دلیل معتقد است این هواپیما ربوده شده و محل کنونی نگهداری آن کجاست اما گفته است که آمریکاییان "احتمالا عواملی را اجیر کرده‌اند تا این کار را برایشان انجام دهد."

سخنگوی کمیسیون سیاست خارجی مجلس ایران گفته است که "اسناد منتشر شده توسط رسانه‌های غربی درباره حضور دو ایرانی در این پرواز که بدون گذرنامه وارد پرواز شده‌اند، جنگ روانی است و در آن آثاری از توطئه جدید آمریکا علیه ایران دیده می‌شود"

این نماینده مجلس در مورد انگیزه آمریکاییان هم گفته است: "دلیل این حرف هم آن است که ایران هم اکنون سیاست نگاه به شرق را در پیش گرفته و توجه ویژه‌ای به اقتصاد حوزه شرق و جنوب آسیا دارد لذا آمریکا با این کار در تلاش است در روابط ایران و کشورهای شرق و جنوب شرق آسیا اخلال ایجاد کند."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮مسافر ایرانی هواپیمای ناپدید شده مالزیایی 'تروریست نبود'‬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پلیس مالزی تصاویری از دو مسافر ایرانی دارای گذرنامه جعلی را در اختیار رسانه‌ها قرار داد
> 
> 
> 
> پلیس مالزی گفته است که مسافر ایرانی هواپیمای ناپدید شده خطوط هوایی این کشور تروریست نبوده، وزارت خارجه ایران از پیگیری سرنوشت دو مسافر این هواپیما سخن گفته و یک نماینده مجلس ایران دولت آمریکا را به ربودن این هواپیما متهم کرده است.
> 
> روز سه شنبه، ٢٠ اسفند (١١ مارس)، خالد ابوبکر، رئیس پلیس مالزی گفت که یکی از مسافرانی که با گذرنامه جعلی سوار هواپیمای مسافربری ناپدید شده شرکت هواپیمایی مالزی یک مرد ایرانی نوزده ساله به نام پوریا نورمحمد بود که در نظر داشت به آلمان مهاجرت کند.
> 
> رئیس پلیس مالزی تاکید کرد که این شخص هیچ ارتباطی با سازمان‌های تروریستی نداشته و به نظر می‌رسد برای دریافت پناهندگی عازم آلمان بوده است. مادر فرد ناپدید شده در فرودگاه فرانکفورت در انتظار پسرش بود و به دلیل نگرانی از وضعیت او، برای کسب اطلاعات با پلیس مالزی تماس گرفت.
> 
> گفته می شود که پوریا نورمحمد همراه با یک ایرانی دیگر عازم پکن بود و پلیس مالزی نیز تصاویری از این دو نفر را توسط دوربین فرودگاه گرفته شده در اختیار خبرنگاران قرار داد.
> ساعاتی بعد، دبیرکل پلیس بین الملل (اینترپول) گفت که دو مسافر ایرانی با گذرنامه جعلی سوار هواپیما شده بودند. او اسامی این دو ایرانی را پوریا نورمحمدی متولد ٣٠/٤/١٩٩٥ (اردیبهشت ١٣٧٤) و دلاور سیدمحمدرضا (سید محمدرضا دلاور؟) متولد ٢١/٩/١٩٨٤ (مهر ١٣٦٣) اعلام کرد. وی گفت که آگاهی از موقعیت این دو نفر باعث کاهش احتمال سقوط هواپیما در اثر عملیات تروریستی شده اما نگرانی در مورد نواقص امنیتی در فرودگاه‌ها را مرتفع نکرده است.
> 
> بامداد روز شنبه این هفته هواپیمای مسافربری از نوع بوئینگ ٧٧٧ متعلق به شرکت هواپیمایی مالزی با ٢٣٩ مسافر و سرنشین از کوالالامپور، پایتخت مالزی، به سوی پکن، پایتخت چین پرواز کرد اما پس از عبور از فراز خاک مالزی و هنگامی که بر فراز خلیج تایلند در پرواز بود، از صفحه رادار محو شد. پیش از محو شدن از صفحه رادار، هیچ پیامی حاکی از بروز وضعیت اضطراری از خلبان هواپیما دریافت نشده بود.
> 
> به گفته کارشناسان، این وضعیت می‌تواند نشانه آن باشد که هواپیما به طور ناگهانی و به سرعت سقوط کرده به نحوی که خلبان امکان ارسال پیام اضطراری را نیافت. به همین دلیل انفجار هنگام پرواز در اثر اقدامات تروریستی یا تلاش دو مسافر دارای گذرنامه جعلی برای ربودن آن مطرح شده بود.
> 
> در روزهای اخیر، تلاش برای یافتن بقایا یا نشانه‌هایی از هواپیمای ناپدید شده با همکاری نیروی هوایی و دریایی ٩ کشور از جمله در جریان بوده اما جستجوهای آنها تا کنون نتیجه قطعی نداشته است. شناورهای اعزامی ایالات متحده به دستگاه‌هایی مجهز هستند قادرند بقایای هواپیما را شناسایی کنند.
> 
> روز سه شنبه، مقامات هواپیمایی مالزی اعلام کردند که عملیات جستجو را به سواحل شرقی این کشور گسترش داده‌اند هر چند آخرین رد راداری از هواپیما در فاصله‌ای از سواحل غربی مشاهده شده بود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> گفته شده که پوریا نورمحمدی (چپ) همراه با یک ایرانی دیگر (راست) عازم پکن بود
> 
> به گفته آنان، این احتمال وجود دارد که هواپیما به دلایلی در صدد بازگشت به سوی مبدا پرواز بوده و در سواحل غربی سقوط کرده باشد و یک مقام نیروی هوایی مالزی نیز گفته است که شواهد به دست آمده از یک رادار نظامی چنین احتمالی را تقویت می‌کند.
> 
> به گفته مقامات مالزیایی، مرد ایرانی همراه با دوست خود عازم پکن بود و این دو نفر با گذرنامه‌های یک شهروند ایتالیایی و یک شهروند اتریشی سفر می‌کردند. این دو گذرنامه ربوده شده و سرقت آنها به آگاهی مقامات پلیس بین‌المللی رسانده شده بود.
> 
> ممکن است سفر آنان به سوی آلمان توسط افرادی ترتیب داده شده بود که از راه های مختلف، زمینه مهاجرت افراد به کشورهای مختلف را فراهم می آورند و برای این منظور، گذرنامه‌های مسروقه را در اختیار آنان قرار داده بودند.
> 
> تا کنون نشانه‌ای از قطعات هواپیما در دریا به دست نیامده و به همین دلیل هم، یک مقام مالزیایی از این حادثه با عنوان واقعه ای اسرار آمیز نام برده و برخی رسانه‌ها آن را یادآور افسانه‌های مربوط به ناپدید شدن کشتی‌ها و هواپیماها در مثلث برمودا دانسته‌اند.
> 
> *پیگیری وزارت خارجه ایران و 'توطئه آمریکایی'*
> در خبر دیگری در این مورد، مرضیه افخم، سخنگوی وزارت خارجه ایران گفته است که سفارت ایران در کوالالامپور موضوع حضور دو مسافر ایرانی در هواپیمای مالزیایی را پیگیری می کند.
> 
> خانم افخم که روز سه شنبه در یک نشست خبری در تهران سخن می گفت، ضمن ابراز همدردی با خانواده های مسافران و خدمه هواپیما از کشورهای مختلف، گفت که سفارت ایران آمادگی خود را برای همکاری در مورد این حادثه اعلام کرده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نقوی گفته آمریکاییان در توطئه علیه سیاست جدید ایران هواپیمای مالزیایی را ربوده‌اند
> 
> سخنگوی وزارت خارجه گفت که در این ماجرا، موضوع استفاده از گذرنامه‌های جعلی و قاچاق انسان هم مطرح شده است و افزود که به محص اینکه اطلاعات بیشتری به دست آید، آن را اعلام خواهد کرد.
> 
> همچنین، خبرگزاری تسنیم سخنان سید حسن نقوی، سخنگوی کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس را منتشر کرده که ضمن انتقاد از "خبرسازی رسانه‌های غربی" در مورد دو مسافر ایرانی هواپیمای ناپدید شده مالزیایی، گفته است: "ما احتمال می‌دهیم ربایش هواپیمای مالزیایی توسط آمریکایی‌ها صورت گرفته باشد و آنها پشت پرده این کار هستند."
> 
> این نماینده مجلس توضیح نداده به چه دلیل معتقد است این هواپیما ربوده شده و محل کنونی نگهداری آن کجاست اما گفته است که آمریکاییان "احتمالا عواملی را اجیر کرده‌اند تا این کار را برایشان انجام دهد."
> 
> سخنگوی کمیسیون سیاست خارجی مجلس ایران گفته است که "اسناد منتشر شده توسط رسانه‌های غربی درباره حضور دو ایرانی در این پرواز که بدون گذرنامه وارد پرواز شده‌اند، جنگ روانی است و در آن آثاری از توطئه جدید آمریکا علیه ایران دیده می‌شود"
> 
> این نماینده مجلس در مورد انگیزه آمریکاییان هم گفته است: "دلیل این حرف هم آن است که ایران هم اکنون سیاست نگاه به شرق را در پیش گرفته و توجه ویژه‌ای به اقتصاد حوزه شرق و جنوب آسیا دارد لذا آمریکا با این کار در تلاش است در روابط ایران و کشورهای شرق و جنوب شرق آسیا اخلال ایجاد کند."


pas in 2 nafar Irani boudan. hala bia jamesh kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5




----------



## Ostad

chera pahaye nafare samte rast ro gozashtan baraye samte chapie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan @Serpentine
> aayaa vaghean inhaa yek aghaliyat e kouchik hastand?



Bale ghatan. man manzuram kasaie bude ke inkaro to facebook mikonand.hata age 100,000 ya 200,000 nafar ham bashand, nesbat be kolle jamiat aghaliat hastand.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Bale ghatan. man manzuram kasaie bude ke inkaro to facebook mikonand.hata age 100,000 ya 200,000 nafar ham bashand, nesbat be kolle jamiat aghaliat hastand.


Are dige, mesle varzeshgah ke hame az dam(99.99%) fohsh midan va migan edde ye ghalili tamaashaagar namaa boudand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Are dige, mesle varzeshgah ke hame az dam(99.99%) fohsh midan va migan edde ye ghalili tamaashaagar namaa boudand



mishe beporsam shoma ghablan chandbar rafti varzeshgah ke migi hame* az dam* fohsh midan? man ghabul daram jave varzeshgaha tuie iran kheili ashghal hast, shaiad yeki az mohemtarin dalilash adame hozure khanuma bashe va yeki dg inke moteasefane farhang sazi nashode.
Va dalile in hame esrar baraie bast dadane in ghazaia be aksariate jamiat nemidunam chie. dar surati mishe goft asksare jamiat ke bish az 35 million nafar ingune bashand ke ingune nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> mishe beporsam shoma ghablan chandbar rafti varzeshgah ke migi hame* az dam* fohsh midan? man ghabul daram jave varzeshgaha tuie iran kheili ashghal hast, shaiad yeki az mohemtarin dalilash adame hozure khanuma bashe va yeki dg inke moteasefane farhang sazi nashode.
> Va dalile in hame esrar baraie bast dadane in ghazaia be aksariate jamiat nemidunam chie. dar surati mishe goft asksare jamiat ke bish az 35 million nafar ingune bashand ke ingune nist.


Man azadi ra raftam va midounam chejouriye, baazi haye bashgahi va bashgah haye asia ra raftam, na team melli, vali hamash jav vaaghean eftezaah boud. che team bebaaze va che team bebare, hamash fohsh va fohsh kaari boude 
mage 70 million tou FB ozv hastand akhe?!!! yek harfaayi mizani ha  az te'daad e like haye safahaat e Irani, injouri barmiyaad ke kollan 1-2 million ozv e vaghei hastand, va 500k ham ozv e active. az in beyn ham yek 200-300k haddeaghal, tou kaar e fohsh kaari hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DATIS

Great ! now my cable tv is gone !

به نظر من پلیس مالزی اصلا حق نداشته که عکس اون ایرانی ها رو منتشر کنه اون هم تویه این موقعیت ! یعنی اینا برن هرجایه دنیا تروریست حساب میشن دیگه. مالزی اگه کشور درست حسابی و دمکراتیک بود میتونستن شکایت کنن
گرچه هر کاری میکنن ما ایرانی ها رو بدنام کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮مسافر ایرانی هواپیمای ناپدید شده مالزیایی 'تروریست نبود'‬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پلیس مالزی تصاویری از دو مسافر ایرانی دارای گذرنامه جعلی را در اختیار رسانه‌ها قرار داد
> 
> 
> 
> پلیس مالزی گفته است که مسافر ایرانی هواپیمای ناپدید شده خطوط هوایی این کشور تروریست نبوده، وزارت خارجه ایران از پیگیری سرنوشت دو مسافر این هواپیما سخن گفته و یک نماینده مجلس ایران دولت آمریکا را به ربودن این هواپیما متهم کرده است.
> 
> روز سه شنبه، ٢٠ اسفند (١١ مارس)، خالد ابوبکر، رئیس پلیس مالزی گفت که یکی از مسافرانی که با گذرنامه جعلی سوار هواپیمای مسافربری ناپدید شده شرکت هواپیمایی مالزی یک مرد ایرانی نوزده ساله به نام پوریا نورمحمد بود که در نظر داشت به آلمان مهاجرت کند.
> 
> رئیس پلیس مالزی تاکید کرد که این شخص هیچ ارتباطی با سازمان‌های تروریستی نداشته و به نظر می‌رسد برای دریافت پناهندگی عازم آلمان بوده است. مادر فرد ناپدید شده در فرودگاه فرانکفورت در انتظار پسرش بود و به دلیل نگرانی از وضعیت او، برای کسب اطلاعات با پلیس مالزی تماس گرفت.
> 
> گفته می شود که پوریا نورمحمد همراه با یک ایرانی دیگر عازم پکن بود و پلیس مالزی نیز تصاویری از این دو نفر را توسط دوربین فرودگاه گرفته شده در اختیار خبرنگاران قرار داد.
> ساعاتی بعد، دبیرکل پلیس بین الملل (اینترپول) گفت که دو مسافر ایرانی با گذرنامه جعلی سوار هواپیما شده بودند. او اسامی این دو ایرانی را پوریا نورمحمدی متولد ٣٠/٤/١٩٩٥ (اردیبهشت ١٣٧٤) و دلاور سیدمحمدرضا (سید محمدرضا دلاور؟) متولد ٢١/٩/١٩٨٤ (مهر ١٣٦٣) اعلام کرد. وی گفت که آگاهی از موقعیت این دو نفر باعث کاهش احتمال سقوط هواپیما در اثر عملیات تروریستی شده اما نگرانی در مورد نواقص امنیتی در فرودگاه‌ها را مرتفع نکرده است.
> 
> بامداد روز شنبه این هفته هواپیمای مسافربری از نوع بوئینگ ٧٧٧ متعلق به شرکت هواپیمایی مالزی با ٢٣٩ مسافر و سرنشین از کوالالامپور، پایتخت مالزی، به سوی پکن، پایتخت چین پرواز کرد اما پس از عبور از فراز خاک مالزی و هنگامی که بر فراز خلیج تایلند در پرواز بود، از صفحه رادار محو شد. پیش از محو شدن از صفحه رادار، هیچ پیامی حاکی از بروز وضعیت اضطراری از خلبان هواپیما دریافت نشده بود.
> 
> به گفته کارشناسان، این وضعیت می‌تواند نشانه آن باشد که هواپیما به طور ناگهانی و به سرعت سقوط کرده به نحوی که خلبان امکان ارسال پیام اضطراری را نیافت. به همین دلیل انفجار هنگام پرواز در اثر اقدامات تروریستی یا تلاش دو مسافر دارای گذرنامه جعلی برای ربودن آن مطرح شده بود.
> 
> در روزهای اخیر، تلاش برای یافتن بقایا یا نشانه‌هایی از هواپیمای ناپدید شده با همکاری نیروی هوایی و دریایی ٩ کشور از جمله در جریان بوده اما جستجوهای آنها تا کنون نتیجه قطعی نداشته است. شناورهای اعزامی ایالات متحده به دستگاه‌هایی مجهز هستند قادرند بقایای هواپیما را شناسایی کنند.
> 
> روز سه شنبه، مقامات هواپیمایی مالزی اعلام کردند که عملیات جستجو را به سواحل شرقی این کشور گسترش داده‌اند هر چند آخرین رد راداری از هواپیما در فاصله‌ای از سواحل غربی مشاهده شده بود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> گفته شده که پوریا نورمحمدی (چپ) همراه با یک ایرانی دیگر (راست) عازم پکن بود
> 
> به گفته آنان، این احتمال وجود دارد که هواپیما به دلایلی در صدد بازگشت به سوی مبدا پرواز بوده و در سواحل غربی سقوط کرده باشد و یک مقام نیروی هوایی مالزی نیز گفته است که شواهد به دست آمده از یک رادار نظامی چنین احتمالی را تقویت می‌کند.
> 
> به گفته مقامات مالزیایی، مرد ایرانی همراه با دوست خود عازم پکن بود و این دو نفر با گذرنامه‌های یک شهروند ایتالیایی و یک شهروند اتریشی سفر می‌کردند. این دو گذرنامه ربوده شده و سرقت آنها به آگاهی مقامات پلیس بین‌المللی رسانده شده بود.
> 
> ممکن است سفر آنان به سوی آلمان توسط افرادی ترتیب داده شده بود که از راه های مختلف، زمینه مهاجرت افراد به کشورهای مختلف را فراهم می آورند و برای این منظور، گذرنامه‌های مسروقه را در اختیار آنان قرار داده بودند.
> 
> تا کنون نشانه‌ای از قطعات هواپیما در دریا به دست نیامده و به همین دلیل هم، یک مقام مالزیایی از این حادثه با عنوان واقعه ای اسرار آمیز نام برده و برخی رسانه‌ها آن را یادآور افسانه‌های مربوط به ناپدید شدن کشتی‌ها و هواپیماها در مثلث برمودا دانسته‌اند.
> 
> *پیگیری وزارت خارجه ایران و 'توطئه آمریکایی'*
> در خبر دیگری در این مورد، مرضیه افخم، سخنگوی وزارت خارجه ایران گفته است که سفارت ایران در کوالالامپور موضوع حضور دو مسافر ایرانی در هواپیمای مالزیایی را پیگیری می کند.
> 
> خانم افخم که روز سه شنبه در یک نشست خبری در تهران سخن می گفت، ضمن ابراز همدردی با خانواده های مسافران و خدمه هواپیما از کشورهای مختلف، گفت که سفارت ایران آمادگی خود را برای همکاری در مورد این حادثه اعلام کرده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نقوی گفته آمریکاییان در توطئه علیه سیاست جدید ایران هواپیمای مالزیایی را ربوده‌اند
> 
> سخنگوی وزارت خارجه گفت که در این ماجرا، موضوع استفاده از گذرنامه‌های جعلی و قاچاق انسان هم مطرح شده است و افزود که به محص اینکه اطلاعات بیشتری به دست آید، آن را اعلام خواهد کرد.
> 
> همچنین، خبرگزاری تسنیم سخنان سید حسن نقوی، سخنگوی کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس را منتشر کرده که ضمن انتقاد از "خبرسازی رسانه‌های غربی" در مورد دو مسافر ایرانی هواپیمای ناپدید شده مالزیایی، گفته است: "ما احتمال می‌دهیم ربایش هواپیمای مالزیایی توسط آمریکایی‌ها صورت گرفته باشد و آنها پشت پرده این کار هستند."
> 
> این نماینده مجلس توضیح نداده به چه دلیل معتقد است این هواپیما ربوده شده و محل کنونی نگهداری آن کجاست اما گفته است که آمریکاییان "احتمالا عواملی را اجیر کرده‌اند تا این کار را برایشان انجام دهد."
> 
> سخنگوی کمیسیون سیاست خارجی مجلس ایران گفته است که "اسناد منتشر شده توسط رسانه‌های غربی درباره حضور دو ایرانی در این پرواز که بدون گذرنامه وارد پرواز شده‌اند، جنگ روانی است و در آن آثاری از توطئه جدید آمریکا علیه ایران دیده می‌شود"
> 
> این نماینده مجلس در مورد انگیزه آمریکاییان هم گفته است: "دلیل این حرف هم آن است که ایران هم اکنون سیاست نگاه به شرق را در پیش گرفته و توجه ویژه‌ای به اقتصاد حوزه شرق و جنوب آسیا دارد لذا آمریکا با این کار در تلاش است در روابط ایران و کشورهای شرق و جنوب شرق آسیا اخلال ایجاد کند."



Malaysian official said one looked like Mario Balotelli. Which one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

در پی بی کفایتی مسئولین ایرانی، نخست وزیر ژاپن به کمک دریاچه اورمیه می آید!-GunazTV / اخبار

*گوناز تی وی: دریاچه اورمیه آخرین نفس های خود را می کشد. این دریاچه که در اثر سیاست های رژیم اسلامی ایران مبنی بر احداث سدهای غیرکارشناسانه بدین روز افتاده، در آینده ای نه چندان دور حیات و هستی ملتمان را با تهدیدی بی سابقه مواجه خواهد کرد. به گفته کارشناسان بیش از 90 درصد این دریاچه خشکیده و این روند همچنان تداوم دارد. طوفان های نمکی آن نیز به خصوص در سواحل شرقی از مهرماه سال جاری آغاز گشته و باعث تخریب باغ ها و اراضی کشاورزی در شهرها و روستاهای جنب آن شده است. دولت روحانی نیز علی رغم وعده های خود تاکنون هیچ اقدام عملی برای نجات این دریاچه انجام نداده است.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، به گفته برخی مقامات و نمایندگان مجلس، خشکاندن دریاچه اورمیه در سال های اخیر باعث خالی از سکنه شدن بیش از 50 روستا در حاشیه شرقی این دریاچه شده است. آب چاه های کشاورزی در بسیاری از روستاها به شوری و تلخی گرائیده و عملا بی مصرف شده است. با این وجود مسئولین ایرانی تنها به برگزاری سمینارهای بی سرانجام می پردازند تا این رگ حیاتی آذربایجان جنوبی به طور کامل خشک شود. اما در این بین برخی از مقامات کشورهای دیگر آمادگی خود را به طور رسمی برای نجات دریاچه اورمیه اعلام کرده اند.*

*در این رابطه عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس گفته: "در جریان سفر هیات ایرانی به جنوب شرق آسیا، نخست وزیر و مقامات ژاپن برای اجرای طرح احیای دریاچه ارومیه اعلام آمادگی کردند."*

*مهدی دواتگری افزود: "در دیدار اخیر وزیر امور خارجه و هیات همراه با مقامات ژاپنی، شینزو ابه برای احیای دریاچه ارومیه ابراز علاقه کرد."*

*وی اظهار کرد: "استقبال مقامات و نخست وزیر ژاپن از ملاقات با هیات ایرانی و ابراز علاقه برای کمک به احیای دریاچه ارومیه، نشان داد که آن ها از اطلاعات و مطالعه کافی برای این همکاری برخوردارند."*

*پیشتر و در 13 بهمن ماه سال جاری نیز بررسی راهکارهای احیای دریاچه ارومیه با حضور کارشناسان اعزامی آژانس همکاری‌های بین المللی ژاپن - جایکا برگزار شده بود. قربان علی سعادت استاندار آذربایجان غربی در اینباره گفت: "از حضور کارشناسان آژانس همکاری‌های بین المللی ژاپن که برای بررسی و ارائه راهکارهای احیای دریاچه ارومیه به آذربایجان غربی سفر کرده اند، استقبال می‌کنیم و همکاری‌های لازم را با آنها خواهیم داشت."*

*اردیبهشت ماه سال جاری نیز مدیرعامل شرکت آب منطقه ای آذربایجان غربی از همکاری شرکت چینی برای احیای دریاچه ارومیه و همکاری در امور آب کشور خبر داد.*

*نقی کریمی در شورای برنامه ریزی آذربایجان غربی با اشاره به توافق رئیس جمهور ایران با رئیس جمهور چین در راستای همکاری این کشور اظهار داشت: "این شرکت چینی با هماهنگی وزارت نیرو در زمینه انتقال آب از ارس به دریاچه ارومیه نیز همکاری می کند."*

*همچنین بر اساس اخباری که 28 بهمن ماه در رسانه ها منتشر شد،گروهی از دانشگاهیان و فعالان محیط زیست آلمان آمادگی علمی، فن آوری و مالی خود را برای مشارکت در پروژه های نجات این دریاچه اعلام کرده اند.*

*بر این اساس گروه های پارلمانی، سازمان های زیست محیطی دولتی و غیر دولتی و ده ها استاد نامدار از دانشگاه های آلمان خواهان حمایت جهانی از ایران شدند.*

*اما آنچه که مسلم است علی رغم این همه اعلام حمایت ها، تاکنون هیچ اقدام عملی برای نجات این دریاچه انجام نشده است. در واپسین روزهای بهمن ماه و در آستانه برگزاری کنگره بین المللی نجات دریاچه اورمیه، پروفسور احد رحمان‌زاده، سخنگوی "گروه ناجیان دریاچه ارومیه" „Initiative Group Lake Urmia“ در دانشگاه بن آلمان در گفت و گو با دویچه وله اعلام کرد که که در چند سال اخیر مسئولین مرتب قول‌هایی دادند و کنفرانس‌هایی تشکیل شده اما تابحال هیچ کاری انجام نگرفته و نتیجه ای نداده است. وی تاکید کرد گرچه رئیس‌جمهور فاجعه ارومیه را اولویت کار دولتش قرارداده، اما تابحال هیچ کارعملی صورت نگرفته است.*

*رحمان‌زاده که در کنفراس قبلی ارومیه هم شرکت کرده ادامه می‌دهد: "در کنفرانس قبلی حدود 500 نفر شرکت کرده بودند، بیش از 30 نفر متخصص از خارج آمدند. تصمیماتی گرفته شد و مقامات قول دادند بلافاصله اقداماتی خواهند کرد و گفتند که سدها را به دریاچه بازخواهند کرد و حداقل 25 درصد آب بیشتر به طرف دریاچه سرازیر خواهد شد. اما در این مورد هیچ گونه اقدامی نشد. پیشنهاد کردیم 9۹ هزار چاه از 18 هزار چاه که بدون اجازه بوده بلافاصله بسته شود و روی آن چاه‌هایی هم که اجازه داده شده مطالعات کارشناسانه انجام بگیرد. متاسفانه تابحال هیچ کاری نشد."*

*در رابطه با وضعیت وخیم دریاچه اورمیه، نماینده مقیم سازمان ملل متحد در ایران نیز دی ماه سال جاری در گفتگو با خبرنگاران اعلام کرد: "در بازدیدی که از دریاچه ارومیه داشتیم متوجه شدم وضعیت دریاچه ارومیه فاجعه‌بار است و باید برای بهبود شرایط آن اقدامات اساسی انجام شود."گری لوئیس در نشست خبری که در سازمان حفاظت محیط زیست تهران برگزار شد، گفت: "هم‌اکنون در حوزه محیط زیست با مسائل مختلفی سر و کار داریم که اگر به صورت جدی با آنها برخورد نشود در آینده مشکلات جدی را به همراه خواهد داشت."وی افزود: "در طول ماه‌هایی که بنده در این پست حضور داشتم مسائل و مشکلات مختلفی را بررسی کردم و یکی از مکان‌هایی که برای بازدید به آنجا رفتم دریاچه ارومیه بود که شرایط فاجعه‌باری در آنجا در حال رخ دادن است و من پیشنهاداتی را برای تغییر این شرایط دادم."*

*با این وجود به نظر می رسد مقامات ایرانی چندان تمایلی برای همکاری عملی با کشورهای دیگر برای نجات این دریاچه ندارند و از این امر تنها به عنوان حربه ای تبلیغاتی برای توجیه بی کفایتی خود استفاده می کنند. بی کفایتی که دودش به چشم میلیون ها تن از ساکنین تورک اطراف این دریاچه خواهد رفت و باعث مهاجرت اجباری بسیاری از آن ها به مناطق دیگر خواهد شد.*

*گوناز تی وی*

*R.C*


----------



## -SINAN-

No chit-chat here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> mishe beporsam shoma ghablan chandbar rafti varzeshgah ke migi hame az dam fohsh midan?


ensafan inke az dam fohsh midan haghighat dare, tooye alman vaghti ye nafar gol mizane taraf az bolandgoo esme koochikesho mige tamashagara yekseda familesho seda mizanan amma in ettehade almaniha is not even near ettehade iraniha dar tohin haye nezhadi va kamelan bi adabane tooye varzeshgahha
age tedad kam bood be shakhse neglecteshoon mikardam amma darsad inghadr bala hast ke moteasefane harfe asatide in hoze ke migan moshkel bonyadin hast ro bayad paziroft

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

Serpentine said:


> shaiad yeki az mohemtarin dalilash adame hozure khanuma bashe


 age dari shukhi mokoni aslan khande dar nist 

fekre inke ba in sharayat khanum ha betunan beran varzeshah oo az sret birun kon shodani nist


----------



## Serpentine

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ensafan inke az dam fohsh midan haghighat dare, tooye alman vaghti ye nafar gol mizane taraf az bolandgoo esme koochikesho mige tamashagara yekseda familesho seda mizanan amma in ettehade almaniha is not even near ettehade iraniha dar tohin haye nezhadi va kamelan bi adabane tooye varzeshgahha
> age tedad kam bood be shakhse neglecteshoon mikardam amma darsad inghadr bala hast ke moteasefane harfe asatide in hoze ke migan moshkel bonyadin hast ro bayad paziroft


Manam chandin bar raftam stadium, va monker nashodam ke kheiliha fohsh midan. Vali chizi ke man didam in bud ke eine 100% tamashachia fohsh nemidadan. Harchand tedadeshun kheili ziad bud, vali afradi ham hastan ke baraie didane football Miran faghat. Manam khodam hardafe raftam badesh pashimun shodam va ghabul daram eddeie ziadi az inaie ke Miran arazel hastand.


ghara ghan said:


> age dari shukhi mokoni aslan khande dar nist
> 
> fekre inke ba in sharayat khanum ha betunan beran varzeshah oo az sret birun kon shodani nist


Manam hamino migam. Yeki az dalaieli ke inghadr jav bad shode hamin Adame hozure khanumast va be in rahatia ham dorost nemishe dg ba hozure 2barashun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DATIS

چند نفرتون تویه کشورهای خارجی رفتید واسه تماشای فوتبال ؟ اینجا وضعیت بهتر از ایرانه (خیلی) ولی هنوز هم مناسب خانوم ها نیست مخصوصا اگه دو تا تیم دشمن خونی باشن مثل من یونایتد با ارسنال یا لیورپول


----------



## rmi5

@DATIS 
Man raftam, albatteh baraaye football(football amricayi), na soccer, , va hamin tor shena, basketball. atmosphere e varzeshgah inja khoub hast vaghean. az europe ke kheyli behtar hast, let alone Iran . inja mesle aadam miyaan tashvigheshoun ra mikonan, tafriheshoun ra ham mikonand va mirand khounashoun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

*تمدید ثبت‌نام در دانشگاه ایرانیان!*
مسئولین وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری پیش از این اعلام کرده بودند که فعالیت دانشگاه ایرانیان غیر قانونی است و این وزارتخانه آن را به رسمیت نمی شناسد.
سایت رسمی دانشگاه ایرانیان با انتشار مطلبی از احتمال تمدید طرح پیش ثبت نام این دانشگاه خبر داد و اعلام کرد استقبال داوطلبان از طرح پیش ثبت نام چشمگیر بوده است.

به گزارش ایرنا سایت دانشگاه ایرانیان در خبری به استناد معاون آموزشی دانشگاه جامع بین المللی ایرانیان که نامی از وی برده نشده، اعلام کرد: شمار متقاضیان ثبت نام شده دراین طرح بسیار فراتر از حد انتظار مسئولان دانشگاه ایرانیان است.

مسئولین وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری پیش از این اعلام کرده بودند که فعالیت دانشگاه ایرانیان غیر قانونی است و این وزارتخانه آن را به رسمیت نمی شناسد.

معاون دانشگاه ایرانیان آورده است: با تشکراز حسن اعتماد گسترده به مسئولان دانشگاه ایرانیان با توجه به استقبال فزاینده از طرح پیش ثبت نام تمدید زمان اجرای این طرح در دست بررسی است.

به گفته وی درصورت موافقت هیات رئیسه دانشگاه ایرانیان زمان اجرای طرح پیش ثبت نام از متقاضیان تحصیل در مقاطع کارشناسی ارشد ودکترا تمدید خواهدشد.

دانشگاه ایرانیان به مدریت *دکتر احمدی نژاد*
دانشگاه جامع بین المللی ایرانیان

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Manam chandin bar raftam stadium, va monker nashodam ke kheiliha fohsh midan. Vali chizi ke man didam in bud ke eine 100% tamashachia fohsh nemidadan. Harchand tedadeshun kheili ziad bud, vali afradi ham hastan ke baraie didane football Miran faghat. Manam khodam hardafe raftam badesh pashimun shodam va ghabul daram eddeie ziadi az inaie ke Miran arazel hastand.


Are khob, man ham ghabool daram aslan 100% nist. ye tedadi ham vaghean moaddaban va khob har ki bahsesh rooye 100% eshtebah mikone.
amma in harfeto ghaboul nadaram ke ina arazel va obashan, nemidoonam ta hala camp tarke etiad rafti?!!! (LoL) oonja vaghti hame baraye avvalin bar dore ham jam mishan midooni har kas bayad chi bege? har nafar bayad boland she va bege man X, Motadam Va mikham tark konam. yani baraye darman avval bayad bepazire ke motade. akhe kheyli az motada vaghti behesh migi chera tark nemikoni, ghaboul nadare ke motade.
Inja ham ba namidan Ina ba onvane arazel ma darim masale ro pak mikonim.
Az nazare man hich tafavolti beyne oon ahmaghe bishoure nafahmi ke tak sarneshin tooye khyaboun haye tehran ranandegi mikone ba oon fardi ke tooye estadum fohsh mide nist. hardo az bimariye bi farhangi va kam aghli ranj mibaran.
nemidoonam Ayato allah amjad ro mishnasi ya na ta ghabl az 88 miomad tooye kooye daneshgah va motevalli emamzade saleh bood badesh dige .... In hamishe migoft har kasi ke joz be dalile margo zendegi tooye tehran ba mashin tak sarneshin biad biroon man motmaenam ke gonahe ghatle 14000000 nafar tooye karnamash sabte.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@rmi5 : I deleted your post, because I had made it clear not to post any ethnic or racial flaming content in this thread and you agreed on terms. Now stay committed to the terms.

I also deleted @S00R3NA post so there wouldn't be any need for you to reply, if that makes it better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

Serpentine said:


> @rmi5 : I deleted your post, because I had made it clear not to post any ethnic or racial flaming content in this thread and you agreed on terms. Now stay committed to the terms.
> 
> I also deleted @S00R3NA post so there wouldn't be any need for you to reply, if that makes it better.



You keep fighting the good fight, baradar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> *تمدید ثبت‌نام در دانشگاه ایرانیان!*
> مسئولین وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری پیش از این اعلام کرده بودند که فعالیت دانشگاه ایرانیان غیر قانونی است و این وزارتخانه آن را به رسمیت نمی شناسد.
> سایت رسمی دانشگاه ایرانیان با انتشار مطلبی از احتمال تمدید طرح پیش ثبت نام این دانشگاه خبر داد و اعلام کرد استقبال داوطلبان از طرح پیش ثبت نام چشمگیر بوده است.
> 
> به گزارش ایرنا سایت دانشگاه ایرانیان در خبری به استناد معاون آموزشی دانشگاه جامع بین المللی ایرانیان که نامی از وی برده نشده، اعلام کرد: شمار متقاضیان ثبت نام شده دراین طرح بسیار فراتر از حد انتظار مسئولان دانشگاه ایرانیان است.
> 
> مسئولین وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری پیش از این اعلام کرده بودند که فعالیت دانشگاه ایرانیان غیر قانونی است و این وزارتخانه آن را به رسمیت نمی شناسد.
> 
> معاون دانشگاه ایرانیان آورده است: با تشکراز حسن اعتماد گسترده به مسئولان دانشگاه ایرانیان با توجه به استقبال فزاینده از طرح پیش ثبت نام تمدید زمان اجرای این طرح در دست بررسی است.
> 
> به گفته وی درصورت موافقت هیات رئیسه دانشگاه ایرانیان زمان اجرای طرح پیش ثبت نام از متقاضیان تحصیل در مقاطع کارشناسی ارشد ودکترا تمدید خواهدشد.
> 
> دانشگاه ایرانیان به مدریت *دکتر احمدی نژاد*
> دانشگاه جامع بین المللی ایرانیان
> 
> View attachment 20946


in sheklak ha roo az koja peyda mikoni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

@rmi5 dude sup i didn't see you post in pdf for time i hop you didn't leave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 dude sup i didn't see you post in pdf for time i hop you didn't leave


No, Actually I have tons of works to do and I have very little free times in these days. I hope I will have more free times in the next week. 
Anyway, Thanks for asking, buddy. 

BTW, what about you? what's up for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> No, Actually I have tons of works to do and I have very little free times in these days. I hope I will have more free times in the next week.
> Anyway, Thanks for asking, buddy.
> 
> BTW, what about you? what's up for you?


papering for exam in turkey i hop i could make it  lets continue in turkish tea house

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> in sheklak ha roo az koja peyda mikoni


ye collection kuchulo ro computer daram.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> ye collection kuchulo ro computer daram.


ayyyyyyyy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

adam bemire intory sooti nade 





feknamkonam in baba hala hala ha betoone az zire in sooti gheser dar bere

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

ghara ghan said:


> adam bemire intory sooti nade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feknamkonam in baba hala hala ha betoone az zire in sooti gheser dar bere


boro baba, to ya nemidooni sooti chiye ya maro oskol kardi
age in sooti hast ma kollan supape etminane zoodpaz mahsoob mishim
oonaee ke bargh mikhoonan tooye system haye barghi ye chiz darim be name PLL (Phase Locked Loop) man esme ino mizaram ELL (Eyes Locked Loop)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Hey gals whats up? I can see nobody around
I guess everybody's busy cleaning up for Norouz. And I am the only one free here, that's the beauty of living alone.
Anyway, as I always want to be the first, hope you all a nice new year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DATIS

ghara ghan said:


> adam bemire intory sooti nade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feknamkonam in baba hala hala ha betoone az zire in sooti gheser dar bere



na ! yek negah halale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

DATIS said:


> na ! yek negah halale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> boro baba, to ya nemidooni sooti chiye ya maro oskol kardi
> age in sooti hast ma kollan supape etminane zoodpaz mahsoob mishim
> oonaee ke bargh mikhoonan tooye system haye barghi ye chiz darim be name PLL (Phase Locked Loop) man esme ino mizaram ELL (Eyes Locked Loop)



Something like this happened to me this morning . And do you know what I said ?

I said , God , why are you torturing me like this ?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> I said , God , why are you torturing me like this ?!!


Why torture, my friend?
I call it a gift from the Lord.
According to Sigmund Freud, suppressed sexuality leads to psychological disorders.
We live only to discover beauty. All else is a form of waiting. – Kahlil Gibran

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Why torture, my friend?
> I call it a gift from the Lord.
> According to Sigmund Freud, suppressed sexuality leads to psychological disorders.
> We live only to discover beauty. All else is a form of waiting. – Kahlil Gibran



It seems you have a different interpretation of religion but your username is confusing. 

Can you at least give a hint on what made you choose that username? I am curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Can you at least give a hint on what made you choose that username? I am curious.


 I didn't want to be on the wrong side of a blowing up vest 

(BTW I was just mentioning the ideas, neither I am in a accepting position nor in a rejecting one)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> I didn't want to be on the wrong side of a blowing up vest
> 
> (BTW I was just mentioning the ideas, neither I am in a accepting position nor in a rejecting one)


                  

Happy new year for you and all other Iranian members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DATIS

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Why torture, my friend?
> I call it a gift from the Lord.
> According to Sigmund Freud, suppressed sexuality leads to psychological disorders.
> We live only to discover beauty. All else is a form of waiting. – Kahlil Gibran



Brother have you ever read Freud's theories ?
The guy was a maniac ! He was Psychology's most famous and influential but at the same time most controversial figure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

S00R3NA said:


> Something like this happened to me this morning . And do you know what I said ?
> I said , God , why are you torturing me like this ?!!





Islam shall be the winner said:


> Why torture, my friend?
> I call it a gift from the Lord.
> According to Sigmund Freud, suppressed sexuality leads to psychological disorders.
> We live only to discover beauty. All else is a form of waiting. – Kahlil Gibran


Im confused, what happened to you two?
Torture at the morning, suppressed sexuality?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

DATIS said:


> Great ! now my cable tv is gone !
> 
> به نظر من پلیس مالزی اصلا حق نداشته که عکس اون ایرانی ها رو منتشر کنه اون هم تویه این موقعیت ! یعنی اینا برن هرجایه دنیا تروریست حساب میشن دیگه. مالزی اگه کشور درست حسابی و دمکراتیک بود میتونستن شکایت کنن
> گرچه هر کاری میکنن ما ایرانی ها رو بدنام کنن


Irani boodan to dore zamooneye akhoonda hamine. Lazem nist "badnam" bokonan maro vaghti hamin alan badnam hastim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

xenon54 said:


> Im confused, what happened to you two?
> Torture at the morning, suppressed sexuality?



ogling is not good dude .

I think my city is badly poisoned in these days . 

Lets end this here as I don't like to start another useless discussion .



Abii said:


> Irani boodan to dore zamooneye akhoonda hamine. Lazem nist "badnam" bokonan maro vaghti hamin alan badnam hastim.



سلام .

شما راست می گی .

اگه این اخوندا مثل شاه گیلاسشونو با امریکا می خوردن و منافع امریکا رو تامین می کردن الان ما ایرانیا متمدن و انسان بودیم .

شما اول ببین که کی این القاب رو به ایران و کشورهای مثل ایران میده بعد درباره ش صحبت می کنیم .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> ogling is not good dude .
> 
> I think my city is badly poisoned in these days .
> 
> Lets end this here as I don't like to start another useless discussion .
> 
> 
> 
> سلام .
> 
> شما راست می گی .
> 
> اگه این اخوندا مثل شاه گیلاسشونو با امریکا می خوردن و منافع امریکا رو تامین می کردن الان ما ایرانیا متمدن و انسان بودیم .
> 
> شما اول ببین که کی این القاب رو به ایران و کشورهای مثل ایران میده بعد درباره ش صحبت می کنیم .


To mese inke vaghti hashari mishi shro mikoni kososher goftan na? 

Shoma hezbollahiya gheir az shah chize digei to donya midoonin? Ta esme akhoondaro kesi miare ferti shaho mikeshoonin vasat. Aval inke oon haroom zade sad barabare shomaha va akhoondaye arabetoon sharaf dasht. Dovom inke kesi esme shaho nayovord. Gheir az dictatorie pahlavi va khomainiye arab systemaye digehiyeam toye in donya vojod dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> To mese inke vaghti hashari mishi shro mikoni kososher goftan na?
> 
> Shoma hezbollahiya gheir az shah chize digei to donya midoonin? Ta esme akhoondaro kesi miare ferti shaho mikeshoonin vasat. Aval inke oon haroom zade sad barabare shomaha va akhoondaye arabetoon sharaf dasht. Dovom inke kesi esme shaho nayovord. Gheir az dictatorie pahlavi va khomainiye arab systemaye digehiyeam toye in donya vojod dare.


Welcome back buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Abii said:


> To mese inke vaghti hashari mishi shro mikoni kososher goftan na?
> 
> Shoma hezbollahiya gheir az shah chize digei to donya midoonin? Ta esme akhoondaro kesi miare ferti shaho mikeshoonin vasat. Aval inke oon haroom zade sad barabare shomaha va akhoondaye arabetoon sharaf dasht. Dovom inke kesi esme shaho nayovord. Gheir az dictatorie pahlavi va khomainiye arab systemaye digehiyeam toye in donya vojod dare.


welcome back dude  dude do we haven't enough war already lets not start new war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

DATIS said:


> Brother have you ever read Freud's theories ?
> The guy was a maniac ! He was Psychology's most famous and influential but at the same time most controversial figure


"Brother" how a nice dude you are, "brother".
Ya, I have read some of his books, he seemed to be a pervert. I am not a fan of him, but aside from his role in misleading lots of ignorants, I personally respect those who represent novel theories through history, right or wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> To mese inke vaghti hashari mishi shro mikoni kososher goftan na?



خجالت بکش .

این چیزیه که من نوشتم .



> ogling is not good dude .
> 
> I think my city is badly poisoned in these days .



با کجاش مشکل داری ؟

بگو تا بقیه هم بدونن و توهین نکن



> Shoma hezbollahiya gheir az shah chize digei to donya midoonin? Ta esme akhoondaro kesi miare ferti shaho mikeshoonin vasat. Aval inke oon haroom zade sad barabare shomaha va akhoondaye arabetoon sharaf dasht. Dovom inke kesi esme shaho nayovord. Gheir az dictatorie pahlavi va khomainiye arab systemaye digehiyeam toye in donya vojod dare.



اولا من حزب اللهی نیستم با اینکه فکر می کنم توی این قشر از جامعه هم مثل تمام اقشار ادم خوب و بد وجود داره 

ثانیا ، من حقیقتی رو گفتم که همه ی ایرانی های این فروم میدونن و شاه و آخوندا یه مثال ساده بود .

بحث سر آمریکا و غربه که القابی رو که اول از همه لایق خودشونه رو به کشورهای دیگه میدن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> Im confused, what happened to you two?
> Torture at the morning, suppressed sexuality?


Whats's confusing?
Dude, it was a profound discussion represented by the famous Freud and all you saw was "suppressed sexuality" ?
Now, that's what I call weird.
...
Kidding



Abii said:


> Shoma hezbollahiya gheir az shah chize digei to donya midoonin? Ta esme akhoondaro kesi miare ferti shaho mikeshoonin vasat. Aval inke oon haroom zade sad barabare shomaha va akhoondaye arabetoon sharaf dasht. Dovom inke kesi esme shaho nayovord. Gheir az dictatorie pahlavi va khomainiye arab systemaye digehiyeam toye in donya vojod dare.


Inghad oonvari, be jaye inke faghat aragho viski o sharab khordano az oona yad begiri ye name ham azashoon dialectic morality ro yad begir. gozashti baraye key? ah ah ah halam bad shod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> خجالت بکش .
> 
> این چیزیه که من نوشتم .
> 
> 
> 
> با کجاش مشکل داری ؟
> 
> بگو تا بقیه هم بدونن و توهین نکن
> 
> 
> 
> اولا من حزب اللهی نیستم با اینکه فکر می کنم توی این قشر از جامعه هم مثل تمام اقشار ادم خوب و بد وجود داره
> 
> ثانیا ، من حقیقتی رو گفتم که همه ی ایرانی های این فروم میدونن و شاه و آخوندا یه مثال ساده بود .
> 
> بحث سر آمریکا و غربه که القابی رو که اول از همه لایق خودشونه رو به کشورهای دیگه میدن


In Gharb nist ke inaro mige. Tamame donya azatoon tanafore shadidi daran. 



> Citizens of 22 countries were interviewed face-to-face or by telephone between December 6, 2011 and February 17, 2012. Polling was conducted by the international polling firm GlobeScan and its research partners in each country, together with the Program on International Policy Attitudes (PIPA) at the University of Maryland.


24,090 people were interviewed around the world.
http://www.globescan.com/images/images/pressreleases/bbc2012_country_ratings/2012_bbc_country rating final 080512.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Welcome back buddy


chakerim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> chakerim


Ma bishtar 
Che khabar ha? yakh ha ounjaa aab shodeh ya na?!!!


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Ma bishtar
> Che khabar ha? yakh ha ounjaa aab shodeh ya na?!!!


lol are 

It got super warm around the 7th and it stayed warm (-3 to 6 everyday). It doesn't usually warm up till April here so this is f'ing fabulous. People have started wearing tee shirts again and I've even seen a few chicks with mini skirts when going out lol. 
This is what happens when you have 4-5 months of double digit negative temperatures. As soon as it goes above zero, people start getting a heat stroke if they don't lose a few layers. But I have a feeling things are gonna go to shit one last time before mid April before it really starts to warm up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lol are
> 
> It got super warm around the 7th and it stayed warm (-3 to 6 everyday). It doesn't usually warm up till April here so this is f'ing fabulous. People have started wearing tee shirts again and I've even seen a few chicks with mini skirts when going out lol.
> This is what happens when you have 4-5 months of double digit negative temperatures. As soon as it goes above zero, people start getting a heat stroke if they don't lose a few layers. But I have a feeling things are gonna go to shit one last time before mid April before it really starts to warm up.



LOL, actually we barely had 2-3 weeks with that temperature and a bit snow, and they just shut down the city.  BTW, I am happy that they did so, since people cannot drive in snowy condition here, and they have tons of accidents whenever there is a bit snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> LOL, actually we barely had 2-3 weeks with that temperature and a bit snow, and they just shut down the city.  BTW, I am happy that they did so, since people cannot drive in snowy condition here, and they have tons of accidents whenever there is a bit snow.


Yeah I remember the comedy show that Southern US was a few months back. 2 cm of snow and entire states became giant sets for The Walking Dead loooool

What would you do if you had this much?
The pics are from Nova Scotia. I was thinking of buying a cabin there and my buddy at work whose from there told me to google "Nova Scotia snow." Needless to say I lost interest.

btw are you in Cali?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Yeah I remember the comedy show that Southern US was a few months back. 2 cm of snow and entire states became giant sets for The Walking Dead loooool
> 
> What would you do if you had this much?
> The pics are from Nova Scotia. I was thinking of buying a cabin there and my buddy at work whose from there told me to google "Nova Scotia snow." Needless to say I lost interest.
> 
> btw are you in Cali?



They would be frizzed in this condition.  Actually I heard that 2 people have been died from cold weather when it got about -3 to -5 celsius in my state. Actually, I Don't know how they managed to die in that temperature?  nope, I am not in Cali, I think it is not even snowing in South Cali.


----------



## mohsen

هراس صدراعظم آلمان از گزینه روی میز پوتین


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> In Gharb nist ke inaro mige. Tamame donya azatoon tanafore shadidi daran.
> 
> 
> 24,090 people were interviewed around the world.
> http://www.globescan.com/images/images/pressreleases/bbc2012_country_ratings/2012_bbc_country rating final 080512.pdf



تمام دنیا ؟

این تمام دنیا کسانی هستن که نمیتونن ایران رو رو نقشه پیدا کنن و اشتباها استرلیا رو نشون میدن و اکثرشون فقط اسم ایران رو تو شبکه های غربی شنیدن .


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> تمام دنیا ؟
> 
> این تمام دنیا کسانی هستن که نمیتونن ایران رو رو نقشه پیدا کنن و اشتباها استرلیا رو نشون میدن و اکثرشون فقط اسم ایران رو تو شبکه های غربی شنیدن .


Vase chi Irano bayad betoonan ro naghshe neshoon bedan?

Age hamin alan ye naghshe bezaran jelot began folan keshvare jahan sevomiro ro in naghshe neshoon bede ghol midam nemitooni neshoon bedi, vali etela'te kafi dari dar morede oon keshvar. 

Enghade khodeto be khariat nazan. To 90% donya, Iran bad tar az kore shomali hesab mishe. Oon surveyi ke behet neshoon dadam natijeye mosahebe ba ~25,000 ta adam to 22ta keshvar bood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

I've had limited experience with Iranians but it's been positive. My Physics TA is Iranian and he's obsessed with bollywood lmao. He's seen all of the old bollywood movies like Sholay etc.. I was surprised by that. Also he gives everyone high marks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Vase chi Irano bayad betoonan ro naghshe neshoon bedan?
> 
> Age hamin alan ye naghshe bezaran jelot began folan keshvare jahan sevomiro ro in naghshe neshoon bede ghol midam nemitooni neshoon bedi, vali etela'te kafi dari dar morede oon keshvar.
> 
> Enghade khodeto be khariat nazan. To 90% donya, Iran bad tar az kore shomali hesab mishe. Oon surveyi ke behet neshoon dadam natijeye mosahebe ba ~25,000 ta adam to 22ta keshvar bood.



وقتی شبکه های غربی 24 ساعته دارن ضد ایران و ایرانی خبر پخش می کنن و فیلم ها و سریال هاشون هم از این قائده مستثنی نیست چه انتظاری داری ؟

این نظر سنجی باید از کسانی انجام بشه که حداقل 1 ایرانی تو زندگیشون دیدن یا میدونن که طرف مقابل چی میگه نه کسانی که کل عمرشون زیر سلطه ی رسانه های ضد ایرانی بودن .

این دفعه ی دومه که داری توهین می کنی .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@S00R3NA 
agha shoma daneshjoo hasti?
chi mikhooni?
oon axe dalghake ke gozashti kiye? khodeti?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @S00R3NA
> agha shoma daneshjoo hasti?
> chi mikhooni?
> oon axe dalghake ke gozashti kiye? khodeti?



salam . 

are .


bazigare morede alaghame . 

vali tafavote chandani nadarim , chon manam fuc.ked upam .


shoma chetor ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ee kiye? man nemishnasamesh.



S00R3NA said:


> shoma chetor ?





S00R3NA said:


> vali tafavote chandani nadarim , chon manam fuc.ked upam .


 hehehe me too.

chi mikhooni?
man kar mikonam doran daneshjooee yadash bekheyr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ee kiye? man nemishnasamesh.



David Duchovny



> hehehe me too.







> chi mikhooni?



felan ke dargire darsam . daneshgah amun nemide be chize digeiy fekr konam .



> man kar mikonam



che kari ? mortabet be reshtate ?



> doran daneshjooee yadash bekheyr.



mesle inke kheili behet khosh gazeshte

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> chi mikhooni?
> felan ke dargire darsam . daneshgah amun nemide be chize digeiy fekr konam .


pesar khale, soalo dashte bash. Arz mikonam chi mikhooni? che reshte ee?



S00R3NA said:


> che kari ? mortabet be reshtate ?


Ey mortabet, bi mortabet!!!, hame kar mikonim abe hoz mikeshim pirezan khafe mikonim hame kar oono velesh.



S00R3NA said:


> mesle inke kheili behet khosh gazeshte


na baba bad nabood dore ee bood bara khodesh ke bogzasht
Iran hasti? ya shoma ham oonvare abi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> pesar khale, soalo dashte bash. Arz mikonam chi mikhooni? che reshte ee?




Omran . 



> Iran hasti? ya shoma ham oonvare abi?



Iran . Unvare ab vase az ma behtaroone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام .

کسی مستندهای 

*Through the Wormhole*

رو دیده ؟


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> تمام دنیا ؟
> 
> این تمام دنیا کسانی هستن که نمیتونن ایران رو رو نقشه پیدا کنن و اشتباها استرلیا رو نشون میدن و اکثرشون فقط اسم ایران رو تو شبکه های غربی شنیدن .



آقا، همه جای دنیا همین نظر را دارند، حتی در کشور‌های مسلمان، توی این نظرسنجی که آبی‌ نشون داد، کشور به کشور هم آمار را داده اند و تنها در پاکستان بود که نظرِ مثبتی به ایران داشتند.

به علاوه، من اگه به شما بگم که سیرالئون را روی نقشه به من نشون بده، میتونی‌ به من نشون بدی؟ ولی‌ اگه ۴ تا چیز خونده باشی‌، میدونی که فقیر‌ترین کشور دنیا و جای افتضاحیه. فکر کردی که برای مردم دنیا، ایران با سیرالئون فرقی‌ داره؟!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> آقا، همه جای دنیا همین نظر را دارند، حتی در کشور‌های مسلمان، توی این نظرسنجی که آبی‌ نشون داد، کشور به کشور هم آمار را داده اند و تنها در پاکستان بود که نظرِ مثبتی به ایران داشتند.
> 
> به علاوه، من اگه به شما بگم که سیرالئون را روی نقشه به من نشون بده، میتونی‌ به من نشون بدی؟ ولی‌ اگه ۴ تا چیز خونده باشی‌، میدونی که فقیر‌ترین کشور دنیا و جای افتضاحیه. فکر کردی که برای مردم دنیا، ایران با سیرالئون فرقی‌ داره؟!!!



این نظر سنجی باید از کسانی انجام بشه که حداقل 1 ایرانی تو زندگیشون دیدن یا میدونن که طرف مقابل چی میگه نه کسانی که کل عمرشون زیر سلطه ی رسانه های ضد ایرانی بودن .

من چند ماه قبل یه سرچی توی اینترنت انجام دادم تا به یه سایتی رسیدم که اطلاعاتی درباره ی سفر به ایران و ... میداد و کسانی که به ایران سفر کرده بودند نظرات و خاطرات خودشون رو در مورد ایران و مردمش نوشته بودند .

قریب به وقوع افراد نه تنها نظرات مثبتی درباره ی ایران داشتند بلکه از واقیعتی که دیده بودند شوکه شده بودند .

تعداد زیادیشون گفته بودند که میترسیدند تو ایران به خاطر امریکایی و اروپایی بودن کشته بشن اما بعد از دیدن ایران و مردم مشتاق شده بودند که چند بار دیگه به ایران سفر کنن .

دوست عزیز ، قدرت رسانه های غربی این وضعیت رو به وجود اورده در حالی که واقیعت امر رو باید از کسانی که ایران بودند یا با چند تا ایرانی در تماس بودند بپرسید .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

what the...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@S00R3NA 
آقا شما درست می گی 
@rmi5 
شما هم درست می گی
حقیقت اینه که به خاطر تخریبات رسانه ای جلوه ی ایران در عرصه ی بین الملل حقیقتا خراب شده و خب واقعیت هم اینه که حالا به هر دلیلی چه تخریبات رسانه ای و چه نه، چه به درستی و چه به نادرستی جلوه خراب شده
و متاسفانه باید بگم همونطور که ساختن یه ساختمون یکی دو سال ممکنه طول بکشه اما تخریبش کار یک روزه در مورد تصویر و جلوه ی یک مملکت نیز همین صادقه و تصویری که خراب شد، آبرویی که بر باد رفت، دیگه به همین سادگی ها تصحیح نمی شه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DATIS

Ostad said:


> what the...


Vaghean ziba bood ahangesh . Dameshoon garm 

Az itunes gereftamesh , Alii bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> وقتی شبکه های غربی 24 ساعته دارن ضد ایران و ایرانی خبر پخش می کنن و فیلم ها و سریال هاشون هم از این قائده مستثنی نیست چه انتظاری داری ؟
> 
> این نظر سنجی باید از کسانی انجام بشه که حداقل 1 ایرانی تو زندگیشون دیدن یا میدونن که طرف مقابل چی میگه نه کسانی که کل عمرشون زیر سلطه ی رسانه های ضد ایرانی بودن .
> 
> این دفعه ی دومه که داری توهین می کنی .


Hamchi migi shabakehaye gharbi engaar Hollywood seda simast! 

Hollywood film dorost mikone vase inke pool dar biare. Vaghty hameye donya tanafor daran azatoon va regime akhoonditoon, Hollywood miad soojeye bade filmo mikone ye mosht Irani. 

Badesham, gheir az 300, che filme badi dar morede Iran saakhtan? Argo ro saakhtan ke haghighat dasht. Mese ye mosht arabe terrorist narin gerogan begirin, kesi film dar moredetoon dorost nemikone. Key 24 saate dar moredetoon khabar pakhsh shod? 10 deyeghe dar hafteham dar morede Iran inja khabar pakhsh nemishe. Har moghe ahmadinejad gohe ziadi mikhord ye nim negahi be Iran mishod, hame maskhare mikardan va tamoom mishod miraft. Kheily fekr kardin tofei hastin na?

Shomaham mitoonin film dorost konin dar morede gharb va mikonin, vali hichki to donya tare ham vasatoon khoord nemikone. Chera? Vase inke Iran ye keshvare terroristiye jahan sevomi hesab mishe va haghighatam dare. Hich rabti be hollywood va CNN ham nadare. CNN va Hollywood az in masale estefade mikonan va azash pool dar miaran. Vaghti ye most kos khol mesle kim jong ill va khamenei to donya vojod dare, Hollywood miad ba kamale meyl estefadashoon mikone vase sooje, do ta livan abam mikhore roosh. Chera hichki az Canada va Sweden va hezar ta keshvare dige filme bad nemisaze?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Ostad said:


>


W T F H?
The transfer rate between my PC drives are lower than that.
Sir, you are not surfing the internet you are f...ing it.
haji pahnaye bande Iran mahdoode beza ye ghatrasham be ma berese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


>


110 Mb/s ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> W T F H?
> The transfer rate between my PC drives are lower than that.
> Sir, you are not surfing the internet you are f...ing it.
> haji pahnaye bande Iran mahdoode beza ye ghatrasham be ma berese.



fek konam internet meli ke migan hamine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DATIS

Ostad said:


> fek konam internet meli ke migan hamine.


En soraat internet mane :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

DATIS said:


> En soraat internet mane :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

DATIS said:


> En soraat internet mane :


male man tu hamun taratf haye 20-30 hastesh age halesh bad bashe be 5-10 mirese age halesh kheyli khub bashe be 50 ooam 1-2 nesfeshab mirese 

@Ostad dude your internet is awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Ostad @DATIS @ghara ghan 
If these are called internet, then mine is definitely called zerternet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Ostad @DATIS @ghara ghan
> If these are called internet, then mine is definitely called zerternet


 

dude your name is far different from your personality we should be friend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DATIS

ghara ghan said:


> male man tu hamun taratf haye 20-30 hastesh age halesh bad bashe be 5-10 mirese age halesh kheyli khub bashe be 50 ooam 1-2 nesfeshab mirese
> 
> @Ostad dude your internet is awesome



Man internetam male O2 hast , gheymatesh albate sar be falak mikeshe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

DATIS said:


> Man internetam male O2 hast , gheymatesh albate sar be falak mikeshe


lol o2 mo2 nemidunam man  male man 256 noghreyie gheymatesh ham 30 toman darmah hastesh ye alame ham ghati dari bazi mughe ha fekmikonam internete karti (dial up) estefade konam hich farghi nemikone  vali shab ha aliye mirese be 40-50 



xenon54 said:


> 110 Mb/s ?


dude i thought downlaod speed in turkey is about 300-900 mb/s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

ghara ghan said:


> dude your name is far different from your personality we should be friend


Would be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ghara ghan said:


> dude i thought downlaod speed in turkey is about 300-900 mb/s


I live in Switzerland but 110 MB/s is overkill.

Thats how my Internet looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

xenon54 said:


> I live in Switzerland but 110 MB/s is overkill.
> 
> Thats how my Internet looks like.


WTF ! MB  i thought we are talking about KB  omg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ghara ghan said:


> WTF ! MB  i thought we are talking about KB  omg


Lol.  Its Mbit not Mega byte.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

*مهناز افشار با پسر معاون احمدی نژاد ازدواج کرد*


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @ghara ghan @Ahriman @all other sane iranians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> male man tu hamun taratf haye 20-30 hastesh age halesh bad bashe be 5-10 mirese age halesh kheyli khub bashe be 50 ooam 1-2 nesfeshab mirese
> 
> @Ostad dude your internet is awesome


its not mine, ma ba hamoun internet daneshgah emrare maash mikonim.



DATIS said:


> En soraat internet mane :


lol, be paye ham pir shid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Guys, go hide somewhere, tonight, there is a war going on in Iran. 

Something just hit near our home right now, if you didn't knew, you would think it was a missile hit. All the car alarms got activated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Guys, go hide somewhere, tonight, there is a war going on in Iran.
> 
> Something just hit near our home right now, if you didn't knew, you would think it was a missile hit. All the car alarms got activated.


*مراسم چهار شنبه سوری در آبادان !*

*



*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Guys, go hide somewhere, tonight, there is a war going on in Iran.
> 
> Something just hit near our home right now, if you didn't knew, you would think it was a missile hit. All the car alarms got activated.


Is this some kind of an inside joke or are you serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> *مراسم چهار شنبه سوری در آبادان !*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



 I'm hearing gunshots outside. 


xenon54 said:


> Is this some kind of an inside joke or are you serious?



No dear, tonight is 4shanbe Suri, an ancient Iranian tradition dating back to Zoroastarian era in which people celeberate the last tuesday night of the year. but most of it has been changed in recent years, turning in to a war like scenario were people throw hand made grenades and other kinds of stuff that produce very loud sounds. Each year, some people even die or burn, but it has decreased significantly in past years.  Celebration gone wrong!

Chaharshanbe Suri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Videos can't show all the details

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> Is this some kind of an inside joke or are you serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> No dear, tonight is 4shanbe Suri, an ancient Iranian tradition dating back to Zoroastarian era in which people celeberate the last tuesday night of the year. but most of it has been changed in recent years, turning in to a war like scenario were people throw hand made grenades and other kinds of stuff that produce very loud sounds. Each year, some people even die or burn, but it has decreased significantly in past years.  Celebration gone wrong!


So the police intervenes there because its getting too dangerous or do they leave it because its a tradition?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> So the police intervenes there because its getting too dangerous or do they leave it because its a tradition?




They used to intervene, but they can't do anything about it anymore since it's happening in almost all the streets, but they will target very large gatherings occasionally.

I used to go out every year, but after a hand grenade fell under my feet and didn't explode, I take more precaution. If it was to explode, I would lose both of my legs, if not dying.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## spiderkiller

Last year in shiraz a few guys blowed up a police car in front of the cops. Its much better this year actually its so quiet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> They used to intervene, but they can't do anything about it anymore since it's happening in almost all the streets, but they will target very large gatherings occasionally.


Well, its opposite in Turkey, police turns the streets into a gas chamber everywhere where more then 50 come together. 



Serpentine said:


> I used to go out every year, but after a hand grenade fell under my feet and didn't explode, I take more precaution. If it was to explode, I would lose both of my legs, if not dying.


Wtf?  Be carefull mate. 
I have respect for tradition but a hand grenade is going too far, i mean what was the motivation of that individual who threw a HAND GRENADE into a crowd? I dont think he was there for celebration.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spiderkiller

xenon54 said:


> I dont think he was there for celebration.


There are a$$holes everywhere to ruin a nice and beautiful night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Well, its opposite in Turkey, police turns the streets into a gas chamber everywhere where more then 50 come together.



Turks are hot headed mate, one does not simply mess with Turkish police. 



xenon54 said:


> Wtf? Be carefull mate.
> I have respect for tradition but a hand grenade is going too far, i mean what was the motivation of that individual who threw a HAND GRENADE into a crowd? I dont think he was there for celebration.



It wasn't a crowd, I was walking alone to my friend's house, perhaps he didn't see me, but it was still stupid. It was more like a miracle that it didn't explode. Many people have been hurt in past couple of years, but it has decreased dramatically due to increase in public awareness , but it's still too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> It wasn't a crowd, I was walking alone to my friend's house, perhaps he didn't see me, but it was still stupid. It was more like a miracle that it didn't explode. Many people have been hurt in past couple of years, but it has decreased dramatically due to increase in public awareness , but it's still too much.


You was really luck my friend, you probably needed new pants afterwards. 
But seriously thank god nothing happened to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> No dear, tonight is 4shanbe Suri, an ancient Iranian tradition dating back to Zoroastarian era in which people celeberate the last *tuesday* night of the year.
> Chaharshanbe Suri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I just noticed that you said tuesday but isnt Chaharshanbe wednesday in Persian?

Im asking because Çarşamba means Wednesday in Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> I just noticed that you said tuesday but isnt Chaharshanbe wednesday in Persian?
> 
> Im asking because Çarşamba means Wednesday in Turkish.


Because it's on the night ending to Wednesday.
I don't know if it's like that in other countries, but in Iran we call the night before a specific day, like X, the night of X.

Now it's night of Wednesday, not Wednesday night.(It doesn't even make sense in English language, don't know how to put it  )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Because it's on the night ending to Wednesday.
> I don't know if it's like that in other countries, but in Iran we call the night before a specific day, like X, the night of X.
> 
> Now it's night of Wednesday, not Wednesday night.(It doesn't even make sense in English language, don't know how to put it  )


Ahh, i see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Guys, go hide somewhere, tonight, there is a war going on in Iran.
> 
> Something just hit near our home right now, if you didn't knew, you would think it was a missile hit. All the car alarms got activated.




I just heard an ambulance alarm around our home . Someone is probably fu.cked up .

Its exactly like war , even in Syria people don't get hurt like this :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> Is this some kind of an inside joke or are you serious?


no he is serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

^^^
What the hell is that? 
Some people are just stupid to do dangerous things like this, maiming themselves for rest of their lives. It isn't worth it.

The good thing is that these incidents have been minimized in recent years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

just how stupid a human being should be to play with explosives.
anyway ancient Iranian calendar isn't week based, it's month based and every day of the month has a name, so there was no Wednesday to call it chaharshanbe soori, also Zoroastrians only had a ceremony to put a fire on the roof in the end of the year, so again no jumping on fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Really it is one of the reasons preventing me from having a %100 faith in God. 
I am being told that God never does anything useless, but when I look around I see lots of useless people. Sometimes I imagine me having a Winchester and blowing up the head of some of these people with a direct head shot. 
It's new year holidays and I am afraid even to walk out, these are not people they are a bunch of sheep. 
And if one day I see God face to face I would raise this question, Why Lord, why? 
Ah, ah ah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> just how stupid a human being should be to play with explosives.
> anyway ancient Iranian calendar isn't week based, it's month based and every day of the month has a name, so there was no Wednesday to call it chaharshanbe soori, also Zoroastrians only had a ceremony to put a fire on the roof in the end of the year, so again no jumping on fire.


Chera vaghti be adabo rosume irane bastan marbut mishe eghtesad dan mishi shoma?chera hazine pirhan meshkiye hayi ke baraye mah mohharam kharidari mishe va karbordesh dar hadde ye haftast ya hazine i ke sarfe tazyinate maraseme dini mishe ro hesab nemikoni?

Pesar khub ba in efrati gari ha be din e khoda sadame nazan.

eid ham mobarak rasti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Chera vaghti be adabo rosume irane bastan marbut mishe eghtesad dan mishi shoma?chera hazine pirhan meshkiye hayi ke baraye mah mohharam kharidari mishe va karbordesh dar hadde ye haftast ya hazine i ke sarfe tazyinate maraseme dini mishe ro hesab nemikoni?
> 
> Pesar khub ba in efrati gari ha be din e khoda sadame nazan.
> 
> eid ham mobarak rasti



Na aziz, age jomhori eslami taied kone, hichi eshkal nadare. vali chon ba Irane ghable eslam moshkel dare, hamechiz eib mahsub mishe.


Islam shall be the winner said:


> Really it is one of the reasons preventing me from having a %100 faith in God.
> I am being told that God never does anything useless, but when I look around I see lots of useless people. Sometimes I imagine me having a Winchester and blowing up the head of some of these people with a direct head shot.
> It's new year holidays and I am afraid even to walk out, these are not people they are a bunch of sheep.
> And if one day I see God face to face I would raise this question, Why Lord, why?
> Ah, ah ah


I agree, some people just deserve to be shot at the scene when spotted, immediately. Even a bullet shouldn't be wasted, knife would do the job

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> I agree, some people just deserve to be shot at the scene when spotted, immediately. Even a bullet shouldn't be wasted, knife would do the job


Knife would not do for me, I want something bloody. I am not a maniac, but these people around, do not deserve to die easy, they should be killed in agony, they should be tortured in the way they dream dying. They are a bunch of none sense, a bunch of sheeps to be slaughtered... oh my hart.
Some of them are the most useless creatures in the universe, I have even found some purposes for the existence of cockroaches but not for them.
I think I need some sedative pills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

kollang said:


> Chera vaghti be adabo rosume irane bastan marbut mishe eghtesad dan mishi shoma?chera hazine pirhan meshkiye hayi ke baraye mah mohharam kharidari mishe va karbordesh dar hadde ye haftast ya hazine i ke sarfe tazyinate maraseme dini mishe ro hesab nemikoni?
> 
> Pesar khub ba in efrati gari ha be din e khoda sadame nazan.
> 
> eid ham mobarak rasti


عید شما هم مبارک.

پیشنهاد زیر بنر رو دیدی؟ حالا اگر راهکاری ایجاد بشه که این سبزه ها غذای دام و تیور بشه سیزده شما به در نمیشه؟ عید ایرانیها و روز طبیعت رو اینجوری فهمیدی؟ دور انداختن سبزه ها؟
لابد توی اون دنیا میخوای بگی خدایا *ایران باستان* مهمه، ما به تخممون هم نبود که دامهای مردم زابل از گشنگی مردن، خود مردمش هم به خاک سیاه نشسته بودن
----------------
اگر این مفهوم عید ما بود ( که نیست) بازم برام مهم نبود که بگم گور بابای ایران باستان. حالا چون ایرانیان باستان دوست داشتن با خواهرشون وصلت کنن دلیل نمیشه که منم بخوام همون کار رو بکنم


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @ghara ghan @Ahriman @all other sane Iranian members

Tasaaviri az bozorgtarin daarande ye manaa'be e energy ye jahaan:
(تصاویر) ازدحام و درگیری در صف سبد کالا
Tasaavir inghadr eftezaah hast, ke tarjih daadam faghat link ra bezaaram.

------------------------------


mohsen said:


> عید شما هم مبارک.
> 
> پیشنهاد زیر بنر رو دیدی؟ حالا اگر راهکاری ایجاد بشه که این سبزه ها غذای دام و تیور بشه سیزده شما به در نمیشه؟ عید ایرانیها و روز طبیعت رو اینجوری فهمیدی؟ دور انداختن سبزه ها؟
> لابد توی اون دنیا میخوای بگی خدایا *ایران باستان* مهمه، ما به تخممون هم نبود که دامهای مردم زابل از گشنگی مردن، خود مردمش هم به خاک سیاه نشسته بودن
> ----------------
> اگر این مفهوم عید ما بود ( که نیست) بازم برام مهم نبود که بگم گور بابای ایران باستان. حالا چون ایرانیان باستان دوست داشتن با خواهرشون وصلت کنن دلیل نمیشه که منم بخوام همون کار رو بکنم


Na, to boro ba hamoun zan e pesar khoundat ezdevaaj bekon va ba dokhtar bachche ye 9 saaleh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

mohsen said:


> عید شما هم مبارک.
> پیشنهاد زیر بنر رو دیدی؟ حالا اگر راهکاری ایجاد بشه که این سبزه ها غذای دام و تیور بشه سیزده شما به در نمیشه؟ عید ایرانیها و روز طبیعت رو اینجوری فهمیدی؟ دور انداختن سبزه ها؟
> لابد توی اون دنیا میخوای بگی خدایا ایران باستان مهمه، ما به تخممون هم نبود که دامهای مردم زابل از گشنگی مردن، خود مردمش هم به خاک سیاه نشسته بودن
> ----------------
> اگر این مفهوم عید ما بود ( که نیست) بازم برام مهم نبود که بگم گور بابای ایران باستان. حالا چون ایرانیان باستان دوست داشتن با خواهرشون وصلت کنن دلیل نمیشه که منم بخوام همون کار رو بکنم


توی این زمونه ی غریب که ریشه ی درختای 50 ساله با یه نسیم از جا کنده می شه باور کن توی این دنیا به بیشترین چیزی که به نفسه احترام می زارم اعتقاد شما و امثال شماست به ندیده ها.
ولی انصافا چرت و پرت هم زیاد می گیا حاجی.



rmi5 said:


> Tasaaviri az bozorgtarin daarande ye manaa'be e energy ye jahaan:
> (تصاویر) ازدحام و درگیری در صف سبد کالا
> Tasaavir inghadr eftezaah hast, ke tarjih daadam faghat link ra bezaaram.


een hamase dige key khalgh shode?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> عید شما هم مبارک.
> 
> پیشنهاد زیر بنر رو دیدی؟ حالا اگر راهکاری ایجاد بشه که این سبزه ها غذای دام و تیور بشه سیزده شما به در نمیشه؟ عید ایرانیها رو اینجوری فهمیدی؟ دور انداختن سبزه ها؟
> لابد توی اون دنیا میخوای بگی خدایا *ایران باستان* مهمه، ما به تخممون هم نبود که دامهای مردم زابل از گشنگی مردن، خود مردمش هم به خاک سیاه نشسته بودن
> ----------------
> اگر این مفهوم عید ما بود ( که نیست) بازم برام مهم نبود که بگم گور بابای ایران باستان. حالا چون ایرانیان باستان دوست داشتن با خواهرشون وصلت کنن دلیل نمیشه که منم بخوام همون کار رو بکنم


Na ettefaghan pishnehade khubiye ke az sabze ha estefade ye doros she.albate manzure shoma az neshun dadane un banner asla va abada in nabud va serfan be khatere boghzo kine ye shoma nesbat be Iran e bastan hast.be ebarate dige amsale shoma be inke tarikhe iran bastan por eftekhar tar az irane bade Eslame hasuditun mishe.

Shoma un donya, kharidan va kharj kardan haye bi fayede dar mohharam dar mahzare khoda mikhaid chetor tojih koni?han?ma hamun juri tojih khahim kard ke shoma mikonid.dar zemn ma va shoma baraye yek mesqale in khak junemun ro midim,gusfand ke hichi.namad haye melli ma ham kam arzash tar az un ye vajab khak nis.

Mardome iran e bastan masum nabudan.una ham khobto khata dashtan kollli ham noghate qovat dashtan ke albate besyar sotudani and.migam...shoma moshkeletun ba irane bastan az ye ja digast....


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> een hamase dige key khalgh shode?


34 saal hast ke daareh har rouz khalgh misheh dar saraasar e Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Serpentine said:


> Because it's on the night ending to Wednesday.
> I don't know if it's like that in other countries, but in Iran we call the night before a specific day, like X, the night of X.
> 
> Now it's night of Wednesday, not Wednesday night.(It doesn't even make sense in English language, don't know how to put it  )



One name of the day in Urdu also follows this pattern. 'Jumah' means Friday, but 'Jumeraat' (lit. night of 'Jumah') means Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

kollang said:


> Na ettefaghan pishnehade khubiye ke az sabze ha estefade ye doros she.albate manzure shoma az neshun dadane un banner asla va abada in nabud va serfan be khatere boghzo kine ye shoma nesbat be Iran e bastan hast.be ebarate dige amsale shoma be inke tarikhe iran bastan por eftekhar tar az irane bade Eslame hasuditun mishe.


اینم از اون حرفها بود، رو خود بحث من نتونستی ایراد بیاری از نیت و منظور ایراد میگیری؟
لعنت به پدر اون کسی که به خاطر بغض و کینه یا حسادت یا دشمنی با تاریخ ایران حرف میزنه
در ضمن هر چی فکر میکنم میبینم دانشمندای مشهور ایران همه از دم بعد از اسلام و به قول بعضی ها مولا هستن. کی به کی حسودی میکنه؟


> Shoma un donya, kharidan va kharj kardan haye bi fayede dar mohharam dar mahzare khoda mikhaid chetor tojih koni?han?ma hamun juri tojih khahim kard ke shoma mikonid.


وقتی توی کشور فقیر و محتاج هست، نذری ها باید واسه اونها باشه و هیچ توجیه دیگه ای هم نداره ولی دستکم این نذری ها رو آدمها میخورن و به اسم باستان یا مذهب دورنمیریزن


> Mardome iran e bastan masum nabudan.una ham khobto khata dashtan kollli ham noghate qovat dashtan ke albate besyar sotudani and.migam...shoma moshkeletun ba irane bastan az ye ja digast....


بله ایرانیان باستان معصوم نبودن و به همین دلیل من نکات مثبتشون رو میگیرم و نکات منفیشون رو رها میکنم. این یه استدلال بسیار ساده و منطقی هست، لازم نیست خیالاتت در مورد من و منظورم رو تا افقهای ناشناخته (نا کجا ها) پیش ببری


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> توی این زمونه ی غریب که ریشه ی درختای 50 ساله با یه نسیم از جا کنده می شه باور کن توی این دنیا به بیشترین چیزی که به نفسه احترام می زارم اعتقاد شما و امثال شماست به ندیده ها.
> ولی انصافا چرت و پرت هم زیاد می گیا حاجی.


این جور گفتمان به درد خودت میخوره، اگر رو حرفم ایرادی میبینی بگو
مثلا کدوم چرت و پرت؟


----------



## The SiLent crY

One of the saddest pictures I've ever seen in my life .

We're becoming India step by step . As the time goes by , The rich get richer and the poor get poorer .

_________

Comparing this shia system with Imam Ali's government confuses me like hell .



Abii said:


> Hamchi migi shabakehaye gharbi engaar Hollywood seda simast!
> 
> Hollywood film dorost mikone vase inke pool dar biare. Vaghty hameye donya tanafor daran azatoon va regime akhoonditoon, Hollywood miad soojeye bade filmo mikone ye mosht Irani.
> 
> Badesham, gheir az 300, che filme badi dar morede Iran saakhtan? Argo ro saakhtan ke haghighat dasht. Mese ye mosht arabe terrorist narin gerogan begirin, kesi film dar moredetoon dorost nemikone. Key 24 saate dar moredetoon khabar pakhsh shod? 10 deyeghe dar hafteham dar morede Iran inja khabar pakhsh nemishe. Har moghe ahmadinejad gohe ziadi mikhord ye nim negahi be Iran mishod, hame maskhare mikardan va tamoom mishod miraft. Kheily fekr kardin tofei hastin na?
> 
> Shomaham mitoonin film dorost konin dar morede gharb va mikonin, vali hichki to donya tare ham vasatoon khoord nemikone. Chera? Vase inke Iran ye keshvare terroristiye jahan sevomi hesab mishe va haghighatam dare. Hich rabti be hollywood va CNN ham nadare. CNN va Hollywood az in masale estefade mikonan va azash pool dar miaran. Vaghti ye most kos khol mesle kim jong ill va khamenei to donya vojod dare, Hollywood miad ba kamale meyl estefadashoon mikone vase sooje, do ta livan abam mikhore roosh. Chera hichki az Canada va Sweden va hezar ta keshvare dige filme bad nemisaze?




Just wanted to point that I read this post .

You're right , end this here dear Abii .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

S00R3NA said:


> One of the saddest pictures I've ever seen in my life .
> 
> We're becoming India step by step . As the time goes by , The rich get richer and the poor get poorer .
> 
> _________
> 
> Comparing this shia system with Imam Ali's government confuses me like hell .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to point that I read this post .
> 
> You're right , end this here dear Abii .


 
That's what happens when you finance Houthis, Al Asad, and the rest of the radical militias in Iraq. Imperial dreams are difficult to afford my friend.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Full Moon said:


> That's what happens when you finance Houthis, Al Asad, and the rest of the radical militias in Iraq. Imperial dreams are difficult to afford my friend.




No one needs your pity dear friend .


Stay out of this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> One of the saddest pictures I've ever seen in my life .
> 
> We're becoming India step by step . As the time goes by , The rich get richer and the poor get poorer .
> 
> _________
> 
> Comparing this shia system with Imam Ali's government confuses me like hell .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to point that I read this post .
> 
> You're right , end this here dear Abii .



هرچند کاملا باهات موافقم، ولی پست کردن همچین عکسی به نظرم توی یک همچین فرومی مشکلی رو حل نمیکنه، خودت بهتر میدونی چی میگم. تعداد کسایی که خوشحال میشن از دیدن این عکس از تعداد کسایی که ناراحت میشن فوق العاده بیشتره.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Full Moon

S00R3NA said:


> No one needs your pity dear friend .
> 
> 
> Stay out of this


 
Who told you that I have any sympathy for such scene? I don't.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> No one needs your pity dear friend .
> 
> 
> Stay out of this


Baraaye hamin boud ke man tou postam, link e aks ra gozaashtam va na aks ra

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Nomad16

Serpentine said:


> Some people are just stupid to do dangerous things like this, maiming themselves for rest of their lives. It isn't worth it.


agree


Serpentine said:


> I used to go out every year, but after a hand grenade fell under my feet and didn't explode, I take more precaution. If it was to explode, I would lose both of my legs, if not dying.


dude be careful  !



S00R3NA said:


> I just heard an ambulance alarm around our home . Someone is probably fu.cked up .
> 
> Its exactly like war , even in Syria people don't get hurt like this :


dude remove pic plz i can't watch it it's very horrible

*Mod Edit*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

این مینیاتور مربوط به دوران حاکمیت صفوی در ایران است که در چهل ستون اصفهان منقوش شده و مربوط به مراسم چهار شنبه سوری است.







این فرهنگ ایرانی به معنای واقعی گسترده و ماندگار هست. نمونه اش همین قضیه چهارشنبه سوری است. تمام مردمان ایرانی از نواحی خراسان بزرگ و سمرقند و بخارا بگیر تا قفقاز و آذربایجان و کردستان.

اگر به نقشه نگاه کنیم نواحی واقعا گسترده ای هست و حیرت انگیز است که از هزاران سال پیش با این همه حملات ویرانگر خانمانسوز عرب و مغول و ... هنوز به یک اسم و رسم برگزار می شود. این نشانگر پیوند خیلی عمیق و ریشه های مشترک مردمان در این نواحی است که با وجود نبود هیچ رسانه جمعی در قدیم الایام و مصبیتهای تاریخی به سر آمده در این سرزمین. هنوز گوشه گوشه مردم آن با وجود تحریفات و دولتهای مختلف تازه بنیان از مکر قدرتهای استعماری گذشته و حال، همچنان پابرجاست.

این مینیاتور همچنین نشانگر اهمیت فرهنگ و رسوم ایرانیان برای دولت صفوی است، چیزی که متاسفانه حاکمیت فعلی بهایی به آن نمی دهد. و به وضوح نشان می دهد که سطح درک دولتمردان 400 500 سال پیش ایران از امروز بیشتر بوده است. زیرا آنها فرهنگ نیاکان خود را در تقابل با دین نمی دیدند و یا افراطی نبودند. و هم دین و هم فرهنگ را مورد احترام قرار می دادند و امروز نتیجه ی ان را می بینیم که ا همیت دادن آنها به فرهنگ و رسوم ایرانی و نیاکان خود نه تنها باعث دین زدایی نبود بلکه با درک موضوع و اهمیت دادن به هر 2 باعث تقویت دیگری و اعتقادات مذهبی مردم نیز شدند.
به قولی هر چیزی را در جای خود دیده و از ابزارهای دیگر فرهنگی برای نشر اعتقادات و موارد دیگر فرهنگی بهره برده اند.
متاسفانه این بی توجهی تنها باعث توقف پیشرفت نیست که بگوییم کاش بهتر این مراسمات برگزار می شد ، بلکه مشکل این جاست که این بی توجهی ایجاد خلا فرهنگی میکند و اینجاست که خطر بروز می کند و هویتهای جعلی و تحریفات تاریخی توسط بد خواهان سعی در پر کردن این خلا می کنند.
این ظرفیت فرهنگی همیشه وجود دارد، پر نکردن و استفاده نکردن این ظرفیت توسط ما و مسئولان تنها به معنای توقف در این سطح و نبود پیشرفت فرهنگی بیشتر در این زمینه نیست ، بلکه کس دیگر و فرهنگ جعلی دیگر آن را پر می کند ، همان طور که ضعف ایران در دوران قاجار به خصوص اواخر آن این موضوع را به خوبی نشان داد و همین امروز تحریفاتی که در آن دوره در بعضی مناطق صورت گرفت گاه گداری باعث مشکلاتی شده است.


جالا اینجا دهه ی شصت ویدئو را حرام می دانند . 20 سال بعد تازه می فهمند عجب خزعبلاتی می گفته اند و ازاد می شود. ماهواره به همین وضع.

تماس تصویری رایتل هم فعلا حرام می باشد. انشا الله یک 20 سال دیگر تکنولوژیهای دیگر وارد میدان شد عقل بعضی اقایان هم رشد می کند که تماس تصویری رایتل مشکلی ندارد و مفید هم هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

از همه ی دوستان عذر میخوام بابت پست اون عکس .

اون لحظه اونقدر عصبی بودم که اصلا به این مسائل که دوستان مطرح کردند فکر نکردم .

شب خوش

_____________

@ghara ghan

پستت رو ویرایش کن تا تصاویر بره .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> از همه ی دوستان عذر میخوام بابت پست اون عکس .
> 
> اون لحظه اونقدر عصبی بودم که اصلا به این مسائل که دوستان مطرح کردند فکر نکردم .
> 
> شب خوش
> 
> _____________
> 
> @ghara ghan
> 
> پستت رو ویرایش کن تا تصاویر بره .


ty bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @ghara ghan @Ahriman @all other sane Iranian members
> 
> Tasaaviri az bozorgtarin daarande ye manaa'be e energy ye jahaan:
> (تصاویر) ازدحام و درگیری در صف سبد کالا
> Tasaavir inghadr eftezaah hast, ke tarjih daadam faghat link ra bezaaram.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Na, to boro ba hamoun zan e pesar khoundat ezdevaaj bekon va ba dokhtar bachche ye 9 saaleh.



البته فرهنگ گند ایرانی که هنوز معنای صف گرفتن را نمی داند هم بی دخیل نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

@Ahriman long time no see bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

ghara ghan said:


> @Ahriman long time no see bro



Move daram mikonam bardar. Rasti eyede hame pishapish mobarak bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

Ahriman said:


> Move daram mikonam bardar. Rasti eyede hame pishapish mobarak bashe.


bah bah mer30 daste shoma dard nakone eyde shoma ham pisha pish mobarak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Hich kodoumetoun ke ishaallaa tou 4shanbeh souri monfajer nashodid?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shah9

@al-Hasani accuse me of trolling, yes so why am I not banned and you have been banned twice this month (now)?

Typical mentality he has.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Shah9 said:


> @al-Hasani accuse me of trolling, yes so why am I not banned and you have been banned twice this month (now)?
> 
> Typical mentality he has.


Let him alone 
A few days ago, @Abii shared this informative video about these clowns:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

I also follow up on tyt regularly, but they r sometimes too progressive for my taste. I have a Dawkinsian view of the religion, although I believe Dawkins is being too soft on religion, but he is the most credible person at the moment that I chose to follow. While Cenk has mainly Agnostic and "don't give a shit" approach towards religious arguments, I would like to butt in with every chance I find. Because religion makes ppl stupid, and waste their potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> I also follow up on tyt regularly, but they r sometimes too progressive for my taste. I have a Dawkinsian view of the religion, although I believe Dawkins is being too soft on religion, but he is the most credible person at the moment that I chose to follow. While Cenk has mainly Agnostic and "don't give a shit" approach towards religious arguments, I would like to butt in with every chance I find. Because religion makes ppl stupid, and waste their potential.


I am not a big fan of TYT either, but, anyway, I am an agnostic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

شهادت یک سرباز آذربایجانی در جریان نقض آتش بس از سوی ارامنه اشغالگر-GunazTV / اخبار
شهادت یک سرباز آذربایجانی در جریان نقض آتش بس از سوی ارامنه اشغالگر
Çərşənbə, 18.03.2014 04:56
*گوناز تی وی: در آستانه عید نوروز، یکی از سربازان وطنمان بر اثر نقض آتش بس از سوی ارامنه اشغالگر در خط مقدم شهید شد. ارامنه که سال گذشته بیش از 1700 بار اقدام به نقض آتش بس نموده اند، در حالی به اشغال اراضی آذربایجان ادامه می دهند که تاکنون شورای امنیت سازمان ملل 4 قطعنامه در محکومیت این دولت اشغالگر به تصویب رسانده است. رژیم اسلامی ایران مهمترین حامی مالی و روسیه مهمترین حامی نظامی این کشور می باشد.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، وزارت دفاع جمهوري آذربايجان دیشب دوشنبه 26 اسفند ماه، از نقض مجدد آتش بس و تيراندازي نيروهاي مسلح ارمنستان در منطقه فضولی خبر داد.این حادثه در خط جبهه آذربایجان – ارمنستان در منطقه فضولی بوقوع پیوست. در نتیجه نقض آتش بس از سوی نیروهای ارمنستان، سطح خطر در منطقه بالا رفت. در نتیجه وقوع درگیری نیز ائلوین حسن اف سرباز آذربایجانی به شهادت رسید.

دو روز پیش نیز وزارت دفاع جمهوري آذربايجان از نقض مجدد آتش بس و تيراندازي نيروهاي مسلح ارمنستان از مواضع استقراری خود واقع در ارتفاعات بخش "برده" خبر داده بود.بنا به اظهارات وزارت دفاع جمهوري آذربايجان نیروهای مسلح ارمنستان مناطق فضولی و سید احمدلی را مورد تیراندازی قرار داده بودند.نيروهاي مسلح جمهوري آذربايجان نیز در پاسخ به حمله نيروهاي ارمنستان، به مواضع آن ها تيراندازي کردند.

در سال 2013، ارامنه بصورت مکرر 1796 بار آتش بس را در خاک های اشغالی آزربایجان نقض کرده اند؛ همچنین در سالی که گذشت در پی این درگیری های ارتش ارامنه و آزربایجان در منطقه قزه باغ؛ 8 سرباز آزربایجان شهید و 11 سرباز آزربایجانی دیگر نیز زخمی شده اند.

آمار نقض آتش بس در سال 2013 نسبت به سال 2012 با افزایشی بالغ بر 21.3% روبرو بوده است؛البته این آمار همچنین نسبت به سال 2011 با افزایش بسیار کمی روبرو بوده است.

در سال 2013 بیشترین آمار نقض آتش بس در ماه های ژوئن و سپتامبر به ترتیب با 186 و 181 بار نقض آتش بس ثبت شده است.کمترین آمار نیز در ماه دسامبر با 96 بار نقض آتش بس ثبت شده است.

آمار نقض آتش از طرف ارامنه در ماه های دیگر 127 بار در ژانویه؛154 بار در فوریه؛136 بار در مارس؛161 بار در آوریل ؛158 بار در می؛161 بار در آگوست؛142 بار در اکتبر و 116 با در نوامبر ثبت گردیده است .

همچنین در سالی که گذشت مناطق «فضولی» با 470 بار؛«آغدام» با 433 بار و «گورانبای» با 242 بارنقض آتش بیشترین آمار نقض آتش را شاهد بوده اند که 56% از کل درگیری ها در این سه منطقه اتفاق افتاده است .

این در حالی است که مناطق ترتار 188 بار؛خوجاوند 135 بار ؛قازاخ 126 بار ؛طووز 60 بار ؛جابارلی 57 بار ؛گئده به ی 42 بار ؛گؤی گؤل 25 بار ؛ داش کئسن 10 بار؛آغستافا 4 بار و منطقه خودمختار نخجوان نیز 1 تعداد موارد نقض آتش بس را در خود جای داده اند .

لازم به ذکر است 84 درصد ازموارد نقض آتش بس در منطقه قره باغ اشغالی رخ داده است که طی این درگیری ها در سال گذشته بیش از 10 سرباز ارمنی به هلاکت رسیده اند .

یکی از کشته شدگان نیروهای مسلح ارمنستان «روس» بوده است که در منطقه آغدام با شلیک سرباز آزربایجانی به هلاکت رسیده است .

همانگونه که در گزارشات پیشین نیز تاکید گردیده، روسیه به عنوان مهمترین حامی نظامی ارمنستان تاکنون کمک های نظامی فراوانی به این کشور نموده است. از سال 1995 پایگاه 102- نظامی روسیه در منطقه "گومری" ارمنستان دایر شده که در چارچوب سیستم واحد دفاع ضد هوایی کشورهای مشترک المنافع مشغول انجام وظیفه است.

همچنین روسیه و ارمنستان در زمان مدودف، اصلاحیه ای بر قرارداد همکاری نظامی سال 1992 ( که در سال 1997 به مدت 25 سال تمدید شد) را تصویب کردند که باعث افزایش حمایت های روسیه از ارمنستان شد. در این اصلاحیه روسیه متعهد می شود که پایگاه های نظامی مستقر در ارمنستان(پایگاه معروف گومری)، علاوه بر منافع ملی روسیه، امنیت ارمنستان را نیز تامین کند و همچنین با به روز رسانی تکنولوزی و سیستم های نظامی موجود در ارمنستان، در تضمین امنیت این کشور نقش بیشتری ایفا کند. در بند دیگری نیز مدت زمان استقرار پایگاه های نظامی روسیه برای 24 سال دیگر تمدید شد و به 49 سال رسید.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

دولت روحانی رکورد اعدام های 15 سال اخیر را شکسته است!-GunazTV / اخبار
دولت روحانی رکورد اعدام های 15 سال اخیر را شکسته است!
Çərşənbə, 18.03.2014 06:35
*گوناز تی وی: حسن روحانی که با وعده های بشر دوستانه و لبخند ملیحش توانست با عوام فریبی تمام به مقام ریاست جمهوری برسد، طی 6 ماه ابتدایی دوران ریاستش، چنان آمار وحشتناکی از نقض حقوق بشر و افزایش اعدام ها بر جای گذاشته که توانسته رکورد 15 سال اخیر رژیم اسلامی را نیز بشکند! یکی از سازمان های حقوق بشری در آخرین گزارش سالانه خود، با ثبت 687 مورد در یک سال رکورد تازه‌ای از اعدام‌های 15 سال گذشته ایران را به ثبت رسانده است. گفته می شود تعداد اعدام‌ها پس از انتخاب ریاست جمهوری دو برابر شش ماه اول سال بوده است.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، رژیم اسلامی ایران که با قانون گذاری های متحجرانه و استفاده از شیوه های غیر انسانی انواع فشارهای روحی و جسمی را بر شهروندان و به خصوص مخالفان خود اعمال کرده، طی بیش از سه دهه گذشته از نظر تعداد اعدام ها نیز در کنار کشور چین رتبه اول را به خود اختصاص داده است. *

*این چندمین گزارش حقوق بشری در هفته‌های گذشته است که از سیر صعودی و سرسام آور اعدام‌ها در ایران نسبت به سالهای گذشته خبر می‌دهد.*

*بر اساس گزارش های مستندی که سازمان های حقوق بشری ارائه می دهند، طی سال میلادی 2013 دست کم 687 نفر در ایران اعدام شده‌اند. این تعداد نسبت به آمار سال 2012 شانزده درصد افزایش داشته است.*

*در این میان 388 مورد (56درصد) از کل اعدامها توسط منابع رسمى جمهوری اسلامی تایید شده که نسبت به میزان اعدام‌های اعلام شده رسمی در سال 2012 میلادی 26 درصد افزایش یافته است.*

*همچنین 59 مورد از اعدام های سال گذشته در ملأ عام به اجرا در آمده است.*

*اعدام در ملاء عام از جمله ویژگی‌هایی است که مجازات مرگ در ایران را از برخی دیگر از کشورهای معتقد به تداوم این مجازات، جدا می‌کند.*

*نکته قابل توجه در این گزارش، تعداد 458 موردی اعدام برابر با 68 درصد کل آمار است که در یک ماهِ بعد از انتخابات ریاست جمهورى در ایران به اجرا درآمده‌اند.*

*328نفر از افراد اعدام شده، اتهاماتی مرتبط با مواد مخدر داشته‌اند که این رقم نسبت به گزارش سال 2012 این سازمان 25 درصد کاهش داشته است.*

*به دلیل جایگاه بالای ایران در میان بزرگ‌ترین کشورهای مصرف کننده مواد مخدر در جهان، تعداد زیادی از افرادی که مبادرت به تجارت این مواد می‌کنند بازداشت، زندانی و در موارد زیادی با مجازات اعدام روبرو می‌شوند. این درحالی است که عمده قاچاقچیان بزرگ مواد مخدر این کشور که با سپاه پاسداران در ارتباط اند از هرگونه تعقیب و پیگرد قانونی موصونیت دارند.*

*در گزارش سالانه سازمان حقوق بشر از اعدام‌های ایران همچنین اعلام شده که 148 تن از اعدام شده‌های سال گذشته میلادی به اتهام قتل، محکوم به قصاص شده‌اند. این رقم نسبت به آمار سال 2012 این سازمان هشت برابر شده است.*

*در ایران همواره برخی از موارد اعدامهای کیفری به دلایل نامشخص صورت می‌گیرد. در گزارش امسال ، 14 مورد از این اعدام ها گزارش شده است.*

*اعدام کودکان و نوجوانان از جمله دیگر ویژگی‌های مجازات مرگ در ایران است. طبق گزارش سازمان حقوق بشر ایران حداقل 30 نفر از اعدام شدگان سال گذشته، زن و دست کم 3 نفر آنها نوجوانان زیر 18 سال (در زمان قتل یا زمان وقوع جرم یا دستگیرى) بوده‌اند.*

*این سازمان حقوق بشری همچنین گزارش کرده که در 21 زندان مختلف کشور، دست کم 299 حکم اعدام یا به طور مخفیانه به اجرا درآمده یا هرگز در خبرهاى رسمى اعلام نشده است.*

*محمود امیری مقدم، سخنگوی سازمان حقوق بشر ایران در مصاحبه با روز می‌گوید که سال گذشته، ایران با بیش از 687 مورد اعدام، بالاترین تعداد اعدام های گزارش شده در 15 سال اخیر را به ثبت رسانده است.*

*بیشتر گزارش‌های حقوق بشری علیه جمهوری اسلامی که طی هفته‌های گذشته منتشر شد‌ه‌اند بر رشد اعدام‌ها از زمان آغاز به کار حسن روحانی به عنوان رئيس جمهوری اسلامی تاکید کرده‌اند.*

*محمود امیری مقدم می‌گوید آنها در گزارش سالانه خود شش ماه قبل و بعد از انتخابات ریاست جمهوری را مقایسه کرده‌اند که نتایج آن نشان داده "تعداد اعدام‌ها پس از انتخاب ریاست جمهوری دو برابر شش ماه اول سال است، یعنی بیش از دو سوم همه اعدام‌هاپس از انتخابات صورت گرفته."*

*سخنگوی سازمان حقوق بشر ایران می‌افزاید: "بیش از 70 در صد همه اعدامهای مخفیانه یا اعلام نشده (که توسط رسانه های حکومتی گزارش نشده) در شش ماه پس از انتخابات اتفاق افتاده.تعداد زیادی از اعدام شدگان این گروه مربوط به مناطق اتنیکی هستند، از جمله سه زندانی سیاسی کرد، و چهار زندانی سیاسی عرب اهوازی."*

*به گفته این فعال حقوق بشر گزارش سالانه اعدام در ايران -2013 در حالى منتشر شده كه جامعه جهانى درحال بهبود روابط خود با جمهوری اسلامی است.*

*در نتیجه توافق هسته‌ای با جمهوری اسلامی، برخی از چهره‌های سیاسی و دولت‌های غربی نسبت به آینده روابط با ایران ابراز خوش بینی کرده‌اند اما بسیاری از کارشناسان، روابط غرب با ایران را در شرایطی که بعد از آغاز به کار دولت روحانی وضعیت حقوق بشر در ایران رو به وخامت گذاشته، نوعی 'تناقض" می‌داند.*

*به گفته این کارشناسان "با وجود فضاى خوشبينانه بعد از انتخابات رياست جمهورى، وضعيت حقوق بشر در ايران به ويژه در استفاده حكومت از اعدام، به مراتب بدتر از پيش شد. بنابراين خواسته لغو مجازات مرگ و تغيير اين قانون بايد در صدر مذاكرات جامعه جهانى با ايران قرار گيرد. بهبود روابط سياسى با ايران بايد به گام نهادن ايران در مسير اجراى تعهدات بين المللى اش در قبال مجازات مرگ مشروط شود."*

*دولت نروژ روز پنجشنبه 22 اسفند ماه در بیانیه‌ای با اشاره به گزارش سالانه سازمان حقوق بشر ایران، از افزایش اعدام‌ها در ایران ابراز نگرانی‌ کرده است.‪*

*پیش از انتشار این گزارش، احمد شهید، گزارشگر ویژه حقوق بشر سازمان ملل متحد در امور ایران، در گزارش خود از آخرین وضعیت حقوق بشر ایران گفته بود که موارد اعدام در سال 2013 نسبت به سال 2012 میلادی، 165 درصد افزایش داشته است.*

*احمد شهید همچنین گفته که از زمان آغاز به کار گزارشگر ویژه حقوق بشر در مورد ایران در سال 2011 میلادی، 1539 نفر اعدام شده‌اند که در میان آنها دست‌کم بین 955 تا 962 نفر با اتهام قاچاق مواد مخدر روبه‌رو بوده‌اند.*

*تازه‌ترین گزارش احمد شهید هم آمار مشابهی از تعداد اعدام‌ها در ایران دارد. بر اساس این گزارش 687 نفر در سال 2013 میلادی اعدام شده‌اند (رقم رسمی اعلام شده از سوی ایران 369 نفر است) که 165 مورد بیشتر از سال 2012 میلادی است.*

*هفته گذشته بان کی مون، دبیر کل سازمان ملل متحد نیز با اشاره به اعدام "زندانیان سیاسی و اقلیت‌های قومی" در سال گذشته گفته بود دولت تازه در اجرای مجازات اعدام پیرو ساز و کارهای دولت سابق است و این مجازات حتی در دولت فعلی افزایش یافته است.*

*مقامات دولتی و حکومتی ایران در اظهار نظرهای جداگانه به تندی علیه تازه ترین اظهارات گزارشگر ویژه حقوق بشر سازمان ملل و دبیر کل این سازمان موضع گیری کرده‌اند.*

*احمد شهید از تابستان سال 89 به عنوان گزارشگر ویژه حقوق بشر سازمان ملل متحد در امور ایران انتخاب شده و در این مدت بار‌ها خواستار سفر به ایران شده، اما مقامات جمهوری اسلامی تا کنون به وی اجازه سفر به ایران را نداده‌اند.*

*مقامات جمهوری اسلامی علیرغم ممانعت از ورود احمد شهید به ایران گزارش‌های او را بی اساس و مغرضانه می‌خوانند.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

‮دانش و فن‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮استیون هاوکینگ: شرط را من بردم‬

در حالیکه ردیابی امواج گرانشی حاصل از آفرینش جهان در لحظه بزرگ هیجان بسیاری در جامعه علمی ایجاد کرده اما بحث و اختلاف نظر همچنان ادامه دارد.
پروفسور استیون هاوکینگ، فیزیکدان و کیهان شناس این کشف را دلیلی بر صحت نظریه تلاطم کوآنتومی خود می‌داند اما پروفسور آلن توراک آن را قانع کننده نمی‌داند.

استیون هاوکینگ دیروز به بی‌بی‌سی گفت: "در سال ۱۹۸۱ آلن گات این نظریه را مطرح کرد که جهان در اولین لحظات شکل گیری، لحظه‌ای گسترش بسیار سریع و تصاعدی داشته است. این نظریه تورم کیهانی نامیده می شود."

"تورم کیهانی توضیح می دهد چرا عالم هستی تقریبا در همه جا و در تمام جهات یکسان است. اما جهان نمی تواند دقیقا در همه جا یکسان باشد و گرنه کهکشان و ستاره‌ها شکل نمی گرفتند."






امواج گرانشی ناشی از تورم کیهانی الگویی خاص در تابش زمینه کیهانی (CMB) ایجاد می‌کند

"در ماه مه ۱۹۸۲، من در مقاله‌ای این نظریه را مطرح کردم که از لحظه شکل گیری جهان تلاطم‌هایی (Fluctuation) کوانتومی وجود داشته که بی‌نظمی را کاهش داده است."

"این مقاله توجه دانشمندان دیگری را که در همین حوزه کار می‌کردند جلب کرد."

"بنابراین من آنها را برای نشستی به کمبریج دعوت کردم."

"در این جلسه ما تصویری از نظریه تورم کیهانی در ابتدای پیدایش جهان را اکنون پذیرفته شده، ترسیم کردیم البته این نظریه ده سال بعد بر اساس مشاهدات تایید شد."

"تورم کیهانی امواج گرانشی را ایجاد می‌کند که چین‌هایی در ساختار فضا-زمان هستند."

*شرط‌بندی علمی*
پروفسور هاوکینگ در تمام عمر علمی‌اش با دانشمندان مختلف بر سر مسائل علمی شرط بسته است. آخرین بار او دو سال پیش صد پوند به گوردون کین استاد دانشگاه میشیگان به دلیل کشف ذره هیگز-بوزون باخت.

"دیروز دانشمندان هاروارد اعلام کردند امواج گرانشی مربوط به آغاز پیدایش را جهان را ردیابی کرده‌اند."

"این نظریه تورم کیهانی را ثابت می‌کند و همچنین به این معناست که من شرطی را که با نیل توراک بسته بودم بردم."

"نظریه ادواری (Cyclic) او برای پیدایش جهان جایی برای امواج گرانشی در آغاز پیدایش قائل نیست."

نیل توراک مدیر موسسه پریمتر در فیزیک نظری کانادا که مدتی با استیون هاوکینگ همکار بوده قبول ندارد که شرط را باخته است.





پروفسور نیل توراک که ۵۵ سال دارد مدتی با استیون هاوکینگ همکار بوده و با هم نظریه‌ای به نام هاوکینگ-توراک دارند.

پروفسور توراک می‌گوید: "در سال ۲۰۰۱ من در یک سخنرانی نظریه ادواری را مطرح کردم، بر اساس این نظریه فقط یک بیگ بنگ وجود ندارد بلکه بیگ بنگ ها پشت سر هم تکرار می شوند، بنابراین جهان مرتب منبسط و منقبض می‌شود."

"در پایان صحبتهای من، استیون هاوکینگ به شیوه همیشگی‌اش گفت شرط می‌بندم ماهواره پلانک وجود امواج گرانشی را ثابت خواهد کرد و این نظریه تو را باطل می‌کند."

"ماهواره پلانک سال پیش یافته‌هایش را منتشر کرد و در آن اثری از موج گرانشی نبود بنابراین تا پارسال شرط را من برده بودم."

"اما دیروز اعلام شد داشمندانی بر اساس نتایج آزمایش دیگری، تصور می‌کنند امواج گرانشی آغاز پیدایش جهان را ردیابی کرده‌اند."

"این امواج به نظریه تورم کیهانی ربط دارند به همین دلیل هم استیون احساس می‌کند شرط را برده است."

پرفسور توراک گفت: "این آزمایشی چشمگیر بوده چون نشان می‌دهد ما در آستانه گشودن دریجه‌ای تازه به بیگ بنگ هستیم و اینکه چه اتفاقی در آن افتاده، بنابراین کاری بی‌اندازه جالب بوده است."





امواج گرانشی پیدایش جهان را پرتویاب بایسپ ۲ که در قطب جنوب نصب شده ردیابی کرد.

"اما نتایج آن برای من قانع کننده نیست چون آنها چیزی را که می گویند دیده‌اند به‌روشنی ندیده اند. آنها دقیقا توضیح نمی‌دهند که چرا به چنین یقینی در این باره رسیده‌اند بنابراین این کارآزمایی باید تایید شود."

پروفسور توراک قبول دارد که بسیاری از دانشمندان برجسته با نظر او موافق نیستند اما معتقد است گالیله هم در چنین شرایطی قرار داشت.

بنابراین، شرط را هنوز کسی نبرده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

mohsen said:


> just how stupid a human being should be to play with explosives.
> anyway ancient Iranian calendar isn't week based, it's month based and every day of the month has a name, so there was no Wednesday to call it chaharshanbe soori, also Zoroastrians only had a ceremony to put a fire on the roof in the end of the year, so again no jumping on fire.


Beja inke in shero veraro inja post koni, yekhode be oon mokhet feshar biyar "dodota charta" kon bebin cheghad on akhoondaye azizet pool mirizan to halghe terroristaye arab to felestin, sooriye, aragh, afghanistan, pakistan, yaman etc... 

Billion billion poole mardome Irano midan araba, bad migan sabze dorost nakonin. 

Ya root ziade, ya shooti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> Beja inke in shero veraro inja post koni, yekhode be oon mokhet feshar biyar "dodota charta" kon bebin cheghad on akhoondaye azizet pool mirizan to halghe terroristaye arab to felestin, sooriye, aragh, afghanistan, pakistan, yaman etc...
> 
> Billion billion poole mardome Irano midan araba, bad migan sabze dorost nakonin.
> 
> Ya root ziade, ya shooti.


همه این اراجیف رو سر هم کردی که یعنی دور انداختن سبزه های عید رو توجیه کنی؟

این که ایران به مسلمونهای سایر کشورها کمک میکنه یه وظیفه شرعی برای خودمون میدونیم ولی اگر که وظیفه مون نبود
...
بازهم اینکار رو میکردیم به همون دلیلی که آمریکا از هزاران کیلومتر اونورتر از اسراییل حمایت میکنه، به همون دلیلی که آمریکا از هزاران کیلومتر اونورتر از همین به قول تو عربها توی سوریه حمایت میکنه. اگر نبود لبنان و سوریه امروز ما این جنگها رو توی کشور خودمون میدیدیم امروز مرز ایران سوریه هست
وباز هم از سوریه حمایت میکنیم چون اونها هم تنها کشوری بودن که در جنگ ایران و عراق به ما کمک کردن
وباز هم از اونها حمایت میکردیم چون تویی که دشمنیت با حکومت مذهبی و مردم مذهبی ایران علنی هست مخالف حمایت ما هستین، همین مخالفت شما دلیل کافی برای ماست که بفهمیم باید به حمایتمون ادامه بدیم. از راهنماییتون متشکریم


----------



## Nomad16

bache ha tamumesh konid dige nasalamati dare sale no mishe chera in ha roo tamum nemikonid age nemitunid baham dust bashin chera aslan baham harf mizanin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

پیشاپیش عیدو به همتون بدون استثنا تبریک میگم

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Serpentine @WebMaster

Sorry for hijacking thread, but the option to send pm no longer exist and didnt feel like creating new thread just for this.

I would like to change my username, but I dont know how. I guess it can only be done by a staff?
Serpentine you changed yours. Do you have the ability as moderator to change mine?

If not, then I plea to @WebMaster

I would like to change my name to EranShahr


Thanks.


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> @Serpentine @WebMaster
> 
> Sorry for hijacking thread, but the option to send pm no longer exist and didnt feel like creating new thread just for this.
> 
> I would like to change my username, but I dont know how. I guess it can only be done by a staff?
> Serpentine you changed yours. Do you have the ability as moderator to change mine?
> 
> If not, then I plea to @WebMaster
> 
> I would like to change my name to EranShahr
> 
> 
> Thanks.



No I can't, I think @WebMaster will do it for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

rmi5 said:


>



They should make fireworks illegal to buy/make and instead the local politicians should arrange for firework-shows... would be much, much better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> پیشاپیش عیدو به همتون بدون استثنا تبریک میگم



Shouldn't someone create an special thread for Nowruz ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Amrika pool dare bichare. Shomaha ye mosht pa pattiye jahan sevomi hastin. Vazifiye sharit bokhore to oon sare pooket.


Norouzet mobaarak Abii jan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Norouzet mobaarak Abii jan



Va hamchenin.
khoob shod oomadam to in site. Yadam nabood norouze. Hey daiem/mamanam ina az sobh daran zang mizanan mizaram bere ro voicemail. Nagoo eyde lool

**** alan age zang bezanam mikhan 2 saat harf bezanan manam bayad beram sare kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Va hamchenin.
> khoob shod oomadam to in site. Yadam nabood norouze. Hey daiem/mamanam ina az sobh daran zang mizanan mizaram bere ro voicemail. Nagoo eyde lool
> 
> **** alan age zang bezanam mikhan 2 saat harf bezanan manam bayad beram sare kar.


Are, ehtemaalan baraaye hamin zang zadan, albatteh norouz ke engaar farda hast, ke mishe saat 1 PM be time shargh e amrica, 2 be time e chicago, 3 be time e shoma, va 4 be time e gharb e amrica.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

@rmi5 man fekonam oon rus e dige be oon threads barnagarde

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 man fekonam oon rus e dige be oon threads barnagarde


Are, ye kam por ru shodeh boud, khoub haalesh gerefteh shod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Are, ye kam por ru shodeh boud, khoub haalesh gerefteh shod


aslan bahash karnadashtim ha khodesh yeho az nakoja abad peydash shod javabesh roo ham gereft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> aslan bahash karnadashtim ha khodesh yeho az nakoja abad peydash shod javabesh roo ham gereft


Are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Agha Obama:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Agha Obama:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


>


Agha Norouzet mobaarak basheh 
ma ham baayad in moghe' e tahvil e saal, yek peyk be salaamatiye maghaam e mo'azzam e rahbari berim baalaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Agha Norouzet mobaarak basheh
> ma ham baayad in moghe' e tahvil e saal, yek peyk be salaamatiye maghaam e mo'azzam e rahbari berim baalaa.


 
norouz e you ham mobarak  harchand ma ke noruz nemigirim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> norouz e you ham mobarak  harchand ma ke noruz nemigirim


ma ham taghriban hamin tor, faghat be sokhanaan e agha hatman goush midim.  saal e noyi bebinim chi mige bekhandim, va saalemoun ba khandeh shorou' besheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> ma ham taghriban hamin tor, faghat be sokhanaan e agha hatman goush midim.  saal e noyi bebinim chi mige bekhandim, va saalemoun ba khandeh shorou' besheh


 baw lamasam anten iraneum roo kheli vaghte jam kardim kanal haye iran roo az mahavre nega mikardim ke oonam dige nemide  vassa man ba ye pechagh va pishkoshti beram bebinam mitunam in anten roo dorost konam ya na mage mishe sokhanane agha roo az dast bedim ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> baw lamasam anten iraneum roo kheli vaghte jam kardim kanal haye iran roo az mahavre nega mikardim ke oonam dige nemide  vassa man ba ye pechagh va pishkoshti beram bebinam mitunam in anten roo dorost konam ya na mage mishe sokhanane agha roo az dast bedim ??



emsaal, mote'assefaaneh, stand up comey ye Ahmadinejad ra dige nadaarim, dige agha baayad sang e tamoum bezaareh va jaaye har 2 ra por kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> emsaal, mote'assefaaneh, stand up comey ye Ahmadinejad ra dige nadaarim, dige agha baayad sang e tamoum bezaareh va jaaye har 2 ra por kone.


ahsand , ahsand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> ahsand , ahsand


Aavarin, aavarin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Aavarin, aavarin


 dorost mesle khodesh neveshti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan Saal tahvil shod  saal e not mobaarak.

Guys, I have received many Happy new year comments on my Facebook, Phone, and email. Do you have any polite, and cool template for congratulating Nowruz?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan Saal tahvil shod  saal e not mobaarak.
> 
> Guys, I have received many Happy new year comments on my Facebook, Phone, and email. Do you have any polite, and cool template for congratulating Nowruz?


lol best think to do is to dis-active your facebook other wise you should answer to endless comment and your comments will be 
repetitious lol or see what others do and copey paste them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> lol best think to do is to dis-active your facebook other wise you should answer to endless comment and your comments will be
> repetitious lol or see what others do and copey paste them


Actually, I copied my last years comments for the new year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## stuka

بچه ها عيدتون مبارک

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nomad16

stuka said:


> بچه ها عيدتون مبارک


eyde shoma ham mobarak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

> خدا رحمت کنه پدربزرگت رو. من هم پدرم فروردین ۹۲ به رحمت خدا رفت دیگه زیاد انگیزه ای برای سفر رفتن خانوادگی نیست. الان هم که دارم میرم با دوستان فرق میکنه قضیش.
> مشهد نمیمونیم، قراره من سوم با هواپیما برم به دوستام ملحق شم توی مشهد، اونجا خونه دارن، چهارم صبح راه میوفتیم طرف یزد. شیراز هم اگه جای اقامتی پیدا نشه بالاخره یه جایی فکر کنم بشه چادر زد شب خوابید، نه؟ مردم خیلیا این کارو میکنن اخه.
> 
> میگم اگه جای تفریحی یا قشنگ توی استان فارس میشناسین اسم چندتاش رو بگین بی زحمت. به غیر از اون معروف هاش البته.
> 
> ایشالا شما هم مشکلت حل شه سریعتر، هرچی که هست.



@Serpentine

خدا پدرت رو بیامرزه 


یزد شهر قشنگیه و کلا خودش اثار باستانیه نیازی نیست دنبال آثار باستانی بگردید 

من خیلی از جاهایی که رفتم رو اسمشون رو یادم نمیاد ولی 

اگر اشتباه نکنم ، مسجد امام ، زندان اسکندر ، امیر چقماق ، آتشکده ی زرتشتیا جاهای دیدنیه یزدن ، خانومای زرتشتیه دوست داشتنی ای هم داره که میتونید اطلاعات فوق العاده مفیدی درباره ی زرتشت و ... بگیرید .  . 

سوغاتشم که پشمک و قطاب و ... بود که روز اول عید به ما انداختن 

باورت نمیشه ، طرف مغازه داره نذاشت 10 دقیقه از سال تحویل بگذره بعد کار روزانه ( کلاهبرداری ) رو شروع کنه .نامرد یه بسته پشمک خوب رو واسه تست اورد و وقتی پسندیدیم یه کارتن پر پشمک مونده که مثله سنگ بود رو به ما فروخت و ما هم بی خبر 1000 کیلومتر راه با خودمون اوردیم تهران و دادیم به فک و فامیل ( چه ابرو ریزی ای شد  ) 

اینو گفتم که برات عبرت بشه هر جا رفتی سوغاتی بخری 


اما شیراز ، شیراز 100% شلوغه و سخت میتونید خونه گیر بیارید .

ولی اگه چادر داشته باشید حله و اگر نداشتید برید سمت مدارس و اونجا یه کلاس کرایه کنید برای موندن .

من 6-7 سال پیش رفتم شیراز و به جز 4 - 5 تا اثار مهمش به خاطر شلوغی جای دیگه ای رو نتونستم ببینم .

اینجا میتونی اثارشو ببینی 

آثار تاریخی شهر شیراز

در ضمن در ورودیه هر شهر میتونید اطلاعات مربوط به اون شهر رو از کمپ های راهنما بگیرید که با مسیر و نقشه کاملا مشخصه .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Syrian Lion

Nowruz Mubarak to my Iranian brothers!! 

God Bless Iran, may it be year of peace and happiness!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮آمریکا برخی محدودیت‌ها برای دانشجویان ایرانی را رفع کرد‬
وزارت دارایی ایالات متحده آمریکا برخی محدودیت‌ها برای دانشجویان و دانشگاه‌های ایرانی را رفع کرده است.

مطابق مجوز جدیدی که وزارت دارایی آمریکا صادر کرده است دانشگاه‌های آمریکایی می‌توانند به تبادل دانشجو با دانشگاه‌های ایرانی بپردازند و همچنین برخی خدمات آموزشی را به نهادها و افراد ایرانی ارائه کنند.
بنا بر بخشی از این مجوز جدید، موسسات مالی و اعتباری و صرافی‌های آمریکایی اجازه دارند برای تحصیل، تبادل دانشجو و خدمات آموزشی دیگر، که بنا به این مجوز مجاز اعلام شده‌اند، نقل و انتقال‌های مالی لازم را انجام دهند.

جان کری، وزیر خارجه آمریکا ابراز امیدواری کرده است که با مجوزهای جدیدی وزارت دارایی فرصت‌های تحصیلی بیشتری در آمریکا برای دانشجویان ایرانی فراهم شود.

البته در مجوزی که وزارت دارایی صادر کرده ذکر شده است که نمی‌توان مطابق آن به صدور کالا یا فناوری به ایران و دولت ایران و یا ارائه خدمات به اشخاصی پرداخت که مورد تحریم قرار گرفته‌اند.

در گفتگوهای ژنو میان ایران و کشورهای ۱+۵ توافق شد که تسهیلاتی برای بهره‌مندی دانشجویان ایرانی خارج از کشور از کمک ارزی در نظر گرفته شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Nowruz Mubarak everyone !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮علی لاریجانی از 'برقراری تماس‌هایی' با جیش‌العدل خبر داد‬
علی لاریجانی، رئیس مجلس ایران، از "برقراری تماس‌هایی" با گروه جیش‌العدل برای آزادی سربازان ایرانی خبر داده است.

به گزارش خانه ملت، خبرگزاری مجلس ایران، آقای لاریجانی درباره وضعیت سربازان گروگان جیش‌العدل به پرس تی‌وی گفته است: "ما تماس‌های بسیاری با مسئولان پاکستان داشته‌ایم و حتی را رئیس سنای پاکستان هم به صورت مفصل صحبت کردیم. از طرف دیگر تماس‌هایی با گروهک تروریستی برای آزادی این عزیزان برقرار شده" است
رئیس مجلس ایران توضیح بیشتری درباره اینکه این تماس‌ها از طرف چه کشور و یا نهادهایی بوده نداده، با این حال گفته است که مطابق گزارش‌هایی که به او داده شده "صحبت‌های مثبتی برای آزادی ۵ مرزبان انجام شده است."

او با اشاره به قوی بودن نیروهای امنیتی پاکستان گفته است که :نباید طوری شود که جریان‌های تروریستی و اغتشاشگر بتوانند از سرزمین پاکستان استفاده کنند."

پیش از این مقام‌‎های ایرانی تاکید کرده‌اند که گروه جیش العدل را تروریستی می‌دانند و حاضر به مذاکره با آن نیستند و در این باره تنها با دولت پاکستان گفتگو می‌کنند.

جیش‌العدل، که بهمن ماه پنج مرزبان ایرانی را به گروگان گرفت، از حکومت ایران خواسته است که برای آزادی این سربازان ۵۰ عضو زندانی این گروه، ٢٠٠ نفر از شهروندان سنی مذهب زندانی در ایران و همچنین ۵۰ نفر از زنان سنی را که به گفته جیش العدل در سوریه در بازداشت سپاه پاسداران هستند، آزاد کند.

چندی پیش علی اوسط هاشمی، استاندار سیستان و بلوچستان هم به خبرگزاری ایسنا گفت: "متنفذین منطقه در این راستا پیش‌قدم هستند تا بتوانند در جهت همراه‌سازی این گروهک‌ها استفاده کنند تا در نهایت این سربازان را صحیح و سالم تحویل دهند."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DATIS

Syrian Lion said:


> Nowruz Mubarak to my Iranian brothers!!
> 
> God Bless Iran, may it be year of peace and happiness!


Syrian brother , wish you the greatest achievements one can achieve ! wish you peace and love !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

guys do you know the name of this aircraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DATIS

mohsen said:


> guys do you know the name of this aircraft?


Looks like F-20 tiger shark but as i remember that had one engine
Anyhow i have little idea of whats going on in military stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

DATIS said:


> Looks like F-20 tiger shark but as i remember that had one engine
> Anyhow i have little idea of whats going on in military stuff


thanks, turned out to be T-38

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@DATIS 

hamunjur ke goftam inja ajib tarin mojudat ro peida mikoni ke tasavorre hozureshun tuie donyaie vaghei sakhte.

aslan internet engar monfajer mikone shakhsiate adam ha ro. behtare aslan nazari in afrad va post ha zehneto mashghul kone, manam ghablan sarii vakonesh neshun midadam vali alan dg ta jaie ke mitunam az kenaresh migzaram. vaghean arzesh nadare.

agar jaie tunesti, ba aramesh va bedune inke mesle khodeshun tohin koni javab bede, vagarna kollan bikhial sho.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DATIS

Serpentine said:


> @DATIS
> 
> hamunjur ke goftam inja ajib tarin mojudat ro peida mikoni ke tasavorre hozureshun tuie donyaie vaghei sakhte.
> 
> aslan internet engar monfajer mikone shakhsiate adam ha ro. behtare aslan nazari in afrad va post ha zehneto mashghul kone, manam ghablan sarii vakonesh neshun midadam vali alan dg ta jaie ke mitunam az kenaresh migzaram. vaghean arzesh nadare.
> 
> agar jaie tunesti, ba aramesh va bedune inke mesle khodeshun tohin koni javab bede, vagarna kollan bikhial sho.


Tnx for the advise . okey i will do so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

DATIS said:


> Tnx for the advise . okey i will do so


dude what's happen ?? if you don't like some one just push the ignore Button than you will never see their posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DATIS

ghara ghan said:


> dude what's happen ?? if you don't like some one just push the ignore Button than you will never see their posts


اره ، چند نفر هستن تنها کارشون توهین به ما ایرانی هاست
منم بی خیال شدم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

DATIS said:


> اره ، چند نفر هستن تنها کارشون توهین به ما ایرانی هاست
> منم بی خیال شدم


rooye avatareshun click kon dokme ignore hastesh rooye oon bezan dige hich koodoom az poshtha shun roo nemibini

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DATIS

@ResurgentIran is banned . Lol . what is going on here !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

It is now clear that the Aircraft carrier mock up has been built for a movie named ''Airbus'' directed by Nader Talebzadeh

وقتی کارگردان ایرانی مقامات امنیتی آمریکا را فیلم می کند +عکس - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uhuhu

دو روز پیش مصادف با 29 اسفند سالگرد ملی شدن صنعت نفت ایران بود که محمد مصدق زحمت زیادی برای آن کشید. گفتم یادی از آن روز و آن مرد داشته باشیم.








هم میهنان گرامیم. پیروزی نهایی ملت ایران را آرزومندم. این افتخار نصیب من شده است، تا جشن بزرگ ملی آغاز سال نو را به هم وطنان عزیزم تبریک بگویم. حمیت و غیرت و آرمانخواهی پسران و دختران دلاور سرزمینمان را می ستایم و مبارزه ها وتلاشهای برجسته و خستگی ناپذیرشان ستایش می کنم. از خداوند منان را برای رسیدن به آرمان ها و آرزهای ملی(شان) سپاسگزارم. نوروز تنها نشانی از آغاز سال نو نیست، بلکه ملتی قابل احترام و ستایش و با گذشته درخشان را به یاد می آورد. نوروز بزرگی و عظمت کشور باستانیمان را یادآوری می کند.
من با هر نوروز آرزو می کنم که صفحه نوینی به برگهای تاریخ پر شکوه ما اضافه گردد. در سال نو، از پروردگار شادی و تندرستی را برای همه هم میهنان عزیزم خواهانم.
دکتر محمد مصدق-28 اسفند 1331

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DATIS

Uhuhu said:


> دو روز پیش مصادف با 29 اسفند سالگرد ملی شدن صنعت نفت ایران بود که محمد مصدق زحمت زیادی برای آن کشید. گفتم یادی از آن روز و آن مرد داشته باشیم.


Age 4 ta mosadegh dasht een mamlekat ke dige ghami nadashtim

Dorood bar sherafatesh ! khoda rahmatesh kone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

aakhound ha digeh tou barnaameh koudak ham mirand. 
@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> aakhound ha digeh tou barnaameh koudak ham mirand.
> @Abii


vay 
vaay 
vaaay

lol what a bunch of retards.



DATIS said:


> Age 4 ta mosadegh dasht een mamlekat ke dige ghami nadashtim
> 
> Dorood bar sherafatesh ! khoda rahmatesh kone


100 hezar to mossadegham fayede nadare. Az 80 million adam to Iran, shayad 20-30 million mojode salem beshe az tooshoon peyda kard. Baghiye hame koskhol sag mazhabi va khorafatiyan. Iran be goh keshide shod to 30 saale ghabl, dorostam nemishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

Abii said:


> vay
> vaay
> vaaay
> lol what a bunch of retards.



This guy is a comedian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

DATIS said:


> Age 4 ta mosadegh dasht een mamlekat ke dige ghami nadashtim
> 
> Dorood bar sherafatesh ! khoda rahmatesh kone



Age 100 ta Mossadegh ham dasht mardom tanhash mizashtan, Iraniha morde parast hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Ahriman said:


> This guy is a comedian


I'm not talking about the comedian, I'm talking about that arab akhoond and the "loos" IRIB TV presenter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*جان کری: خواهرم قبل از انقلاب در ایران معلم بود/ داماد ایرانی‌ام را خیلی دوست دارم*
وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا گفت که «احترام زیادی برای فتوای رهبر انقلاب اسلامی در حرام بودن تولید جنگ افزار هسته ای قائل هستم».

به گزارش ایرنا، «جان کری» همزبان با آغاز سال نو خورشیدی و عید نوروز به صدای آمریکا گفت: زمان نو شدن است و امیدواریم اختلافات میان ایران و آمریکا و جامعه جهانی و مشخصا در مورد برنامه هسته ای و دیگر مسائل حل و فصل شود.

وی در پاسخ به این سوالی در مورد فتوای رهبر جمهوری اسلامی در حرام بودن تولید جنگ افزار هسته ای گفت که احترام زیادی برای یک فتوا قائل است. زیرا فتوا پیام مذهبی بسیار مهمی است و وقتی فتوایی صادر می شود، مردم آن را جدی می گیرند.




کری افزود: «من فکر می کنم، این یک نقطه آغاز خوب است و من و پرزیدنت اوباما هر دو از اینکه رهبر ایران چنین فتوایی صادر کرد، قویا استقبال می کنیم».

کری گفت که حالا نیاز داریم این فتوا را در قالب یک ساختار قابل درک حقوقی که همه بتوانند معنای آن را بهتر درک کنند، مشاهده کنیم.

وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا در باره دشواری های مذاکرات و آینده آن گفت که آقای ظریف آدمی صریح و بسیار رک است. ما باید راهی به سوی اشتراک مواضع مان بیابیم. ما با موفقیت و به شکلی موثر در مرحله نخست مذاکرات مربوط به برنامه هسته ای مذاکره کردیم».

کری گفت: در پایان ما به توافقنامه ای معقول و متعادل و قابل تامل دست یافتیم که ما را به سوی تصمیم های نهایی سوق می دهد، ما دوره ای شش ماهه تعیین کردیم که دو ماه و نیم آن گذشته است، ما انجام تصمیم های بزرگی را پیش رو داریم.

وی در پاسخ به این سوال که «آیا در لحن شما پس از آخرین دیدار دوجانبه با وزیر امور خارجه ایران تغییری پیدا شده است؟ وزیر امور خارجه ایران اخیرا گفته بود که آمریکا بهتر است خیال پردازی نکند»، گفت که نمی داند منظور ظریف چیست؟

وی در باره پیام نوروزی به ایران، گفت: من ایرانی ها را پیش از این می شناختم . داماد من انسان فوق العاده ای است، او را بسیار دوست دارم. اما، هیچ کشوری را با این گونه نسبت ها پیوند نمی زنم.

این برای نخستین بار است که وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا در گفت و گویی رسانه ای به داماد ایرانی تبارش «بهروز والاناهید» اشاره می کند و از خواهرش که قبل از انقلاب معلم مدرسه ای در ایران بود، سخن می گوید.

من سال ها است که با ایران آشنا هستم. خواهرم در ایران کار می کرد. در مدرسه بین المللی درس می داد و در تهران زندگی می کرد.

«متاسفانه خیلی سریع در زمان انقلاب ناچار شد، ایران را ترک کند. او مسافر آخرین پروازهای پیش از انقلاب بود. خواهرم فارسی یاد گرفته بود. همیشه به من می گفت که دوستان ایرانی اش را دوست دارد و از زندگی در ایران لذت می برد».

وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا گفت: ایرانیان مردمی بسیار پیچیده، قابل و پرغرور با تاریخی شگفت انگیز هستند. منتها مسائلی وجود دارد که راه مراوده را بسته است، چالش رهبران، یافتن راهی به پیش است.

کری با طرح چند پرسش در باره فعالیت های هسته ای صلح آمیز تهران و توافق موقت که به گفته وی بر چگونگی کاربرد برنامه هسته ای ایران تاکید دارد، تصریح کرد «به نظر ما داشتن یک برنامه اتمی صلح آمیز حق ایران است. ما نمی گوییم که این حق را ندارد، اما چنین برنامه ای باید بر طبق معیارهای بین المللی باشد و محدودیت ها و شفافیتی هایی را داشته باشد که در دیگر برنامه های هسته ای جهان رایج است».

وی در مورد میزان تاثیر تنش فزاینده میان آمریکا و روسیه بر سر اوکراین بر مذاکرات هسته ای با ایران، گفت: فکر می کنم گفت وگوها برای دنیا و آینده ایرانی ها و مناسبات ما بیش از اینها اهمیت دارد.

وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا در باره سخنان «سرگئی ریابکوف» دیپلمات روس مبنی بر احتمال اثرگذاری موضوع اوکراین بر مذاکرات هسته ای، گفت که فکر می کند باید منتظر ماند و دید در چند روز آینده چه پیش می آید. فکر نمی کنم چنین کاری به نفع کسی باشد.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
^^
___________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DATIS

Abii said:


> 100 hezar to mossadegham fayede nadare. Az 80 million adam to Iran, shayad 20-30 million mojode salem beshe az tooshoon peyda kard. Baghiye hame koskhol sag mazhabi va khorafatiyan. Iran be goh keshide shod to 30 saale ghabl, dorostam nemishe.





Ahriman said:


> Iraniha morde parast hastand.


Ahoora mazda be dotatoon komak kone ! En cherto perta ru chera dar mored ham vatanatoon migin ? divoone en ?


----------



## Ahriman

DATIS said:


> Ahoora mazda be dotatoon komak kone ! En cherto perta ru chera dar mored ham vatanatoon migin ? divoone en ?



Haghighate aziz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

DATIS said:


> @ResurgentIran is banned . Lol . what is going on here !



IT's pretty shame..... how should i put it. There was a political discussion in the Turkish section. Things got heated up as always. First there was insults than people began to heavily insult each other..... later people began to ask each other's addresses to arrange a real-life fight. 

Than ResurgentIran came and took his share from swearings and replied in the same manner. Later all of them get banned as a result.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

DATIS said:


> Ahoora mazda be dotatoon komak kone ! En cherto perta ru chera dar mored ham vatanatoon migin ? divoone en ?


Irane emrooz vatane millionha arabe shieye morde paraste, na vatane maha. Akhoonda az poshte kooh nayoomadan. In sito negah kon bebin chand darsade Irooniha hezbollahiyan. Iranam hamine dige. Ye mosht koskhole morde paraste khorafatiye arab parast.

Atish shayad to vojode ma hanooz roshan bashe, vali maha to aghaliyatim. Iran kheily vaght pish ghabresh kande shod. To 3 daheye ghabl khako rikhtan ro ghabr. Alanam daran sange ghabresho misazan.

Shayad tajziye behtarin rah bashe. Irani ke dige vojood nadare, age tike tikash konan shayad zendegiye millionha nafar behtar beshe hade aghal.

Edit: now for a bit of a mood change...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Oops , Someone is mad again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

DATIS said:


> Ahoora mazda be dotatoon komak kone ! En cherto perta ru chera dar mored ham vatanatoon migin ? divoone en ?


Agha chera chert va pert migi? ahoura mazda dige kiye?!!! hamoun Allah, va hassan va Ali , ... baraatoun kaafi naboud? hamisheh baayad yek khoraafeh ye jadid ezaafeh bekonid?
Anyway, chizhayi ke Abii va Ahriman goftand dorost hast. jaalebeh ke hamoun dasteh khar mazhabi hayi ke bar zed e mosaddegh dar koudetaa boudand, haalaa daarand rouye gohesh eski mirand, va dam az mosaddegh mozanand. mordeh parast ya'ni hamin. ta moghe'i ham ke oun mamlekat inghadr mardom e bi farhang va gousfandi daareh, ke aks e khomeyni ra tou maah mibinan, va mesle yek mosht gousfand, donbaal e koun e rouhani va injour arousak haye regime miyoftan, ozaa' hamini mimoune ke alaan hast.


----------



## DATIS

rmi5 said:


> Agha chera chert va pert migi? ahoura mazda dige kiye?!!! hamoun Allah, va hassan va Ali , ... baraatoun kaafi naboud? hamisheh baayad yek khoraafeh ye jadid ezaafeh bekonid?
> Anyway, chizhayi ke Abii va Ahriman goftand dorost hast. jaalebeh ke hamoun dasteh khar mazhabi hayi ke bar zed e mosaddegh dar koudetaa boudand, haalaa daarand rouye gohesh eski mirand, va dam az mosaddegh mozanand. mordeh parast ya'ni hamin. ta moghe'i ham ke oun mamlekat inghadr mardom e bi farhang va gousfandi daareh, ke aks e khomeyni ra tou maah mibinan, va mesle yek mosht gousfand, donbaal e koun e rouhani va injour arousak haye regime miyoftan, ozaa' hamini mimoune ke alaan hast.


Salam dadash . rastesho bekhai man be nazaram shoma manteghi miomadi , hala ham nazaram avaz nashode ama nemidoonam chera fekr mikoni cherto pert goftam

Ahoora mazda hamoon allah hast , man ham shadidan behesh eteghad daram . esmesho harchi mikhaid bezarid ! allah , ahoora mazda , lord , God !!

Be har hal man hargez be hamvatanam be khatere aghidashoon tohin nemikonam beheshoon , yani man khodamo koochiktar az en harfa midoonam ke be kesi be khatere aghidash tohin konam

Shia , sunni , christian , jew , zoroastrian !! i dont care ! as long as we are iranian and we love each other

I have zero right to insult zoroastrians for example because of their thoughts (just because i dont agree with them )

If i dont like their thoughts then to hell with me ! who am i to curse them ? i am no one



Sinan said:


> IT's pretty shame..... how should i put it. There was a political discussion in the Turkish section. Things got heated up as always. First there was insults than people began to heavily insult each other..... later people began to ask each other's addresses to arrange a real-life fight.
> 
> Than ResurgentIran came and took his share from swearings and replied in the same manner. Later all of them get banned as a result.


Brother , unfortunately since my signing in this forum , i've seen enormous amount of hatred flowing towards iranians .

I hope it wasnt one of that situations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DATIS said:


> Salam dadash . rastesho bekhai man be nazaram shoma manteghi miomadi , hala ham nazaram avaz nashode ama nemidoonam chera fekr mikoni cherto pert goftam
> 
> Ahoora mazda hamoon allah hast , man ham shadidan behesh eteghad daram . esmesho harchi mikhaid bezarid ! allah , ahoora mazda , lord , God !!
> 
> Be har hal man hargez be hamvatanam be khatere aghidashoon tohin nemikonam beheshoon , yani man khodamo koochiktar az en harfa midoonam ke be kesi be khatere aghidash tohin konam
> 
> Shia , sunni , christian , jew , zoroastrian !! i dont care ! as long as we are iranian and we love each other
> 
> I have zero right to insult zoroastrians for example because of their thoughts (just because i dont agree with them )
> 
> If i dont like their thoughts then to hell with me ! who am i to curse them ? i am no one



Aziz, shoma nagerefti ke man chi goftam. agha, tohin be shakhs jaayez nist, vali aghaayed ra misheh be har nahv naghd kard, va ya nazaret ra nesbat behesh goft. Anyway, inhaa az nazar e man yek mosht mozakhrafaat hast ke jaame' ye ensaani ra be gand keshidand va gharn ha ma ra aghab negah daashtand. Ahoura Mazda akhe chi kaar daareh be Allah?!!! Allah, khodaaye imaginary ye arab hast ke dast va paa va cheshm daareh, va khashmgin va khoshhaal misheh, ... Ahoura Mazda ham khodaaye roshanaayi hast, dar baraabar e Ahriman ke khodaaye tariki hast. ya'ni har 2 ye inha khoda hastand. be alaaveh, Ahoora Mazda ham loghat e dorosti nist, aslesh chizi shabih be Ourmazd hast.

PS. Aslan, asl e harf e man chiz e dige boud.


----------



## -SINAN-

DATIS said:


> Brother , unfortunately since my signing in this forum , i've seen enormous amount of hatred flowing towards iranians .
> 
> I hope it wasnt one of that situations



Haters, gonna hate. They are present in all nations in this forum. Be it Arab, Iranian , Turk or any other nationality. Just don't mind, mention mods or report the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

dhul-aktaf said:


> how do u feel about an ekhvan-based islamic group that is devastating what atatturk did??????



If you wanna go off topic and jump on me let's do it in your place.

Secondly, I don't know what you are talking about. 

Thirdly, nobody in the world have power to destroy Atatürk's legacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> If you wanna go off topic and jump on me let's do it in your place.
> 
> Secondly, I don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Thirdly, nobody in the world have power to destroy Atatürk's legacy.


He is a stupid retard, do not waste your time on this idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> He is a stupid retard, do not waste your time on this idiot.



I tried mate, he is constantly quoting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I tried mate, he is constantly quoting me.


I know, just ignore him and do not respond their quotes  Let them bark

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

DATIS said:


> Be har hal man hargez be hamvatanam be khatere aghidashoon tohin nemikonam beheshoon , yani *man khodamo koochiktar az en harfa midoonam* ke be kesi be khatere aghidash tohin konam



Man hamishe fekr mikardam ke bayad be hameye afrad va eteghadateshun ta jaei ke momkene ehteram gozasht chon in kare dorost va ensaniei hast . 

Vali emruz az shoma chize arzeshmand tari yad gereftam ke kuchiktar az in harfam ke bekham be kasi ya eteghadatesh tohin konam ya morede ghezavat ghararesh bedam .

Thank you dear friend .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DATIS

S00R3NA said:


> Man hamishe fekr mikardam ke bayad be hameye afrad va eteghadateshun ta jaei ke momkene ehteram gozasht chon in kare dorost va ensaniei hast .
> 
> Vali emruz az shoma chize arzeshmand tari yad gereftam ke kuchiktar az in harfam ke bekham be kasi ya eteghadatesh tohin konam ya morede ghezavat ghararesh bedam .
> 
> Thank you dear friend .


Shoma kheyli lotf darin ama man bazam kesi nistam ke bekham be shoma chizi yad bedam 

Kheyli mamnun . bale man ino pedar bozorgam ke be rahmat khoda rafte hamishe behem migoft .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

آقا من از این لفظ آخوند خوشم نمیاد کم کم، یه جورایی تبدیل شده به توهین
اما امروز داشتم یه مطلبی رو می خوندم در ارتباط با بحران آب در ایران
یه چند تا پروفسور ایرانی از اساتید خارج از کشور به سفارش دولت قبل یه مطالعه ای بر روی بحران منابع آب انجام داده بودن که قرار بوده از نتیجه مطالعاتشون سند جامع آبخیز داری در ایران تدوین بشه
در نهایت کارشون خروجی نداشته یکی از اینا در شرحی که بر فعالیتش در ایران ارائه داده یه چیزایی نوشته مو به تنم سیخ شد
نوشته که من اگه جای مردم ایران بودم شبها از غصه ی بی آبی خوابم نمی برد
مدیریت ضعیف (عدم وجود مدیریت) سپردن امور تخصصی به انسان های بی اطلاع (آخوند) خشکسالی های متوالی، برداشت بسیار ناصحیح که از تبعات مدیریت غیر متخصص هست کار رو به جایی کشونده که این آقا مساله رو بحران شروع شده ای که نمی شه کنترلش کرد توصیف کرده
در اینجاست که این حاجیتون می خواد شبکش رو برای لحظاتی از کانال شبکه ی خبر به بی بی سی پارسی تغییر بده
پیشاپیش از همه ی عزیزان عذر خواهی می کنم
ای خدا لعنت کنه اون پدر سگ حروم زاده ای رو که شعار داد تخصص در مقابل تعهد جایی نداره
ای اون حروم زاده ی حروم خوری که با بی شعوریش با بی سوادیش و با حروم خوریش جای یه متخصص رو گرفت و وضعیت کشور رو به گند کشید رو سرطان هلاک کنه
ای لعنت بر پدر و مادر هر کثافتی که این رویه رو در این کشور باب کرد که یک مشت بی سواد دزد بدبخت احمق عوضی نفهم، پست های کلیدی و حساس مملکت رو به دست بگیرن و با بی سوادی نفهمی و دزدی شون کار این مملکت رو به بحران بکشونن
ای خدا لعنت کنه اون سیستم لجنی رو که به جای ساختن فردا شروع کرد به تخریب دیروز

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> آقا من از این لفظ آخوند خوشم نمیاد کم کم، یه جورایی تبدیل شده به توهین
> اما امروز داشتم یه مطلبی رو می خوندم در ارتباط با بحران آب در ایران
> یه چند تا پروفسور ایرانی از اساتید خارج از کشور به سفارش دولت قبل یه مطالعه ای بر روی بحران منابع آب انجام داده بودن که قرار بوده از نتیجه مطالعاتشون سند جامع آبخیز داری در ایران تدوین بشه
> در نهایت کارشون خروجی نداشته یکی از اینا در شرحی که بر فعالیتش در ایران ارائه داده یه چیزایی نوشته مو به تنم سیخ شد
> نوشته که من اگه جای مردم ایران بودم شبها از غصه ی بی آبی خوابم نمی برد
> مدیریت ضعیف (عدم وجود مدیریت) سپردن امور تخصصی به انسان های بی اطلاع (آخوند) خشکسالی های متوالی، برداشت بسیار ناصحیح که از تبعات مدیریت غیر متخصص هست کار رو به جایی کشونده که این آقا مساله رو بحران شروع شده ای که نمی شه کنترلش کرد توصیف کرده
> در اینجاست که این حاجیتون می خواد شبکش رو برای لحظاتی از کانال شبکه ی خبر به بی بی سی پارسی تغییر بده
> پیشاپیش از همه ی عزیزان عذر خواهی می کنم
> ای خدا لعنت کنه اون پدر سگ حروم زاده ای رو که شعار داد تخصص در مقابل تعهد جایی نداره
> ای اون حروم زاده ی حروم خوری که با بی شعوریش با بی سوادیش و با حروم خوریش جای یه متخصص رو گرفت و وضعیت کشور رو به گند کشید رو سرطان هلاک کنه
> ای لعنت بر پدر و مادر هر کثافتی که این رویه رو در این کشور باب کرد که یک مشت بی سواد دزد بدبخت احمق عوضی نفهم، پست های کلیدی و حساس مملکت رو به دست بگیرن و با بی سوادی نفهمی و دزدی شون کار این مملکت رو به بحران بکشونن
> ای خدا لعنت کنه اون سیستم لجنی رو که به جای ساختن فردا شروع کرد به تخریب دیروز




سلام .

با شما موافقم .

بعد از انقلاب خیلی از پست های مهم به افرادی داده شد که نه سواد درست و حسابی داشتند و نه تخصص و همین باعث بیچارگی مملکت شد که تا چند نسل دیگه باید تاوانش رو پس بدیم .


اما به نظر من این درست نیست که چوب اشتباهات یه عده رو روی سر همه ی اون جامعه بزنیم . من به شخصه ادم مذهبی ای نیستم و بین اشنایانم هم اخوندی ندارم که تعصبی باشم و چیزی هم از این نظام به من و خانوادم نرسیده . اما شما خودت قضاوت کن آیا هر کس که اخونده بده ؟

آیا ما تو جامعه اخوند خوب نداریم ؟

به نظر من مشکل اصلا ربطی به آخوند و غیر اخوند نداره ، من یه بار یه جمله ای شنیدم که خیلی دیدم رو عوض کرد که گفته بود : آخوندی که دزدی می کنه که اخوند نیست . اون دزدیه در لباس روحانیت .

این حقیقت برای همه ی افراد صدق می کنه و غیر منطقیه که بخوایم اشتباهات یه عده ( فرقی نمی کنه که تعدادشون زیاد باشه یا کم ) رو به پای همه ی اون اجتماع بنویسیم چون اگر حتی 1 نفر توی اون اجتماع کارش رو درست انجام بده ما در حقش ظلم کردیم .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> با شما موافقم .
> 
> بعد از انقلاب خیلی از پست های مهم به افرادی داده شد که نه سواد درست و حسابی داشتند و نه تخصص و همین باعث بیچارگی مملکت شد که تا چند نسل دیگه باید تاوانش رو پس بدیم .
> 
> 
> اما به نظر من این درست نیست که چوب اشتباهات یه عده رو روی سر همه ی اون جامعه بزنیم . من به شخصه ادم مذهبی ای نیستم و بین اشنایانم هم اخوندی ندارم که تعصبی باشم و چیزی هم از این نظام به من و خانوادم نرسیده . اما شما خودت قضاوت کن آیا هر کس که اخونده بده ؟
> 
> آیا ما تو جامعه اخوند خوب نداریم ؟
> 
> به نظر من مشکل اصلا ربطی به آخوند و غیر اخوند نداره ، من یه بار یه جمله ای شنیدم که خیلی دیدم رو عوض کرد که گفته بود : آخوندی که دزدی می کنه که اخوند نیست . اون دزدیه در لباس روحانیت .
> 
> این حقیقت برای همه ی افراد صدق می کنه و غیر منطقیه که بخوایم اشتباهات یه عده ( فرقی نمی کنه که تعدادشون زیاد باشه یا کم ) رو به پای همه ی اون اجتماع بنویسیم چون اگر حتی 1 نفر توی اون اجتماع کارش رو درست انجام بده ما در حقش ظلم کردیم .



با سلام
به خاطر اینکه مجبور بودم از لغات غیر مودبانه و دون شان عزیزان استفاده کنم عذر می خوام
اما باور کن گفتم یا اینا رو می نویسم یا امشب یه سکته خفیف می زنم (دفع افسد به فاسد) ببخشید
منم برا همین عرض کردم اصولا از لفظ آخوند خوشم نمی یاد و بیشتر روحانی رو می پسندم
البته در گفتارم هم تلاش کردم توهینی به عام نشه که فکر هم نمی کنم شده باشه به هر حال منم گفتم اونی که بد بوده آخوند بوده و این فرق داره با اینکه آخوند بده
بازم از محضر شریف جمع عذر خواهم
اما این چند وقت اخیر فشارم زده بالا و دوستان هم اکثرا در جمع خانوادگی هستند نمی شه درد دل کرد دیگه این شد که گفتیم اینجا یه حالی به خودمون بدیم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> با سلام
> اما این چند وقت اخیر فشارم زده بالا و دوستان هم اکثرا در جمع خانوادگی هستند نمی شه درد دل کرد دیگه این شد که گفتیم اینجا یه حالی به خودمون بدیم


Haji rasman begou ke injaa tovaalet omoumiyeh dige?!!! rou del kardeh boudi va oumadi inja takhliyeh kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Abii said:


> Irane emrooz vatane millionha arabe shieye morde paraste, na vatane maha. Akhoonda az poshte kooh nayoomadan. In sito negah kon bebin chand darsade Irooniha hezbollahiyan. Iranam hamine dige. Ye mosht koskhole morde paraste khorafatiye arab parast.
> 
> Atish shayad to vojode ma hanooz roshan bashe, vali maha to aghaliyatim. Iran kheily vaght pish ghabresh kande shod. To 3 daheye ghabl khako rikhtan ro ghabr. Alanam daran sange ghabresho misazan.
> 
> Shayad tajziye behtarin rah bashe. Irani ke dige vojood nadare, age tike tikash konan shayad zendegiye millionha nafar behtar beshe hade aghal.
> 
> Edit: now for a bit of a mood change...



Abii aziz az to baid bood, ien che harfie akhe mizani? ien irani ke mmigi key vojood dashte? mardom iran gharnhast mosalman hastand, mokhtase ien 3 dahe nist, aksare tarikhe por eftekhare iran baraye zamane pas az islam hast,

بارها امپراتوریهای بزرگ ساخته شد. مشکل از دین و آخوند نیست.
دین و آخوند همیشه وجود داشته است. بحث سر برداشت و رشد فکری هست.
دو روز پیش یک پست درباره ی چهارشنبه سوری و صفویه گذاشتم و به طور مختصر نشان دادم که چه قدر مسئولین آن دوره روشن فکرتر از الان بودند.
آن زمان هم اسلام بود، زمان نادرشاه هم اسلام بود. زمان سامانیان هم اسلام بود. زمان قاجار هم بود. زمان پهلوی هم همچنین.

اما دوره ای میبینیم به علت فکر باز مسئولین و حکومت وقت ایران چه رشد و پیشرفتی دارد. مدتی بعد به دوران قاجار می رسیم که چه پسرفت همه جانبه ای در تمام زمینه ها داشت به جز اهل دود و تریاک کردن ملت.

مشکل دین نیست. مشکل متصدیانی هستند که از کنار آن می خورند.
مشکل قوانینی هست که باعث آزار و اذیت شده است، دخالتهای بیجا کسانی دیگر در زمینه هایی که به آنها مربوط نیست. نبود حسن فعلی در افراد که منجر به ایجاد مشکل و سوء مدیریت در بخشهای مختلف می شود.

همین مردم زمان پهلوی هم بودند، قاجار هم بودند. همین اسلام و مسلمین هم بود. قبل از اسلام هم وضع به همین منوال بوده است. مغان زرتشتی که در دوره ی خسرو پرویز چه فساد و بخور بخور وطبقه ی بالای اجتماعی داشته اند. مشکل جای دیگری است.
با سابقه 2 ساله ای که از دوستی مثل شما داشتم و پستهای قدیمی که در بحثها با خارجی ها داشتید را به یاد دارم.کاملا بعید بود.
اگر ما به خاطر 4 تا مشکل فرهنگی و اجتماعی و کم و کاستی های مدیریتی همچنین حرفهایی بزنیم، پس فردی به مانند رضا شاه چه کار باید می کرد؟
ویرانه ای عقب مانده و ملوک الطوایفی از قاجار به جا مانده بود
جایی که روس و ترک داشتند برای سرزمینهای ایرانی از دست رفته هویت سازی می کردند و داخلم فقر و فلاکت و بی سوادی و بیچارگی و نبود امکانات و عقب ماندگی بود.
دیگر بهتر می دانی آن مملکت را به چه صورت در آورد.

همین قضیه سر شاه اسماعیل و شاه عباس و همین طور نادر شاه و ... اتفاق افتاد .
وضعیتهای ایران در دورانی که آنها آمدند خیلی افتضاح بود.
افراد بزرگ همیشه در وضعیتهای بد ایران سر بلند کردند.
ایران وضعیتهای خیلی خیلی بدتری را نیز تجربه کرده است. تاریخ همیشه فراز و نشیب دارد. اگر از دست مسئولین فعلی عصبانی هستی من درک می کنم ولی این حرفها درست نیست. راستی سال نوت مبارک. امیدوارم که سال خوب، موفق و همراه با سلامتی برای خودت و خانواده گرامیت باشد.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> با سلام
> به خاطر اینکه مجبور بودم از لغات غیر مودبانه و دون شان عزیزان استفاده کنم عذر می خوام
> اما باور کن گفتم یا اینا رو می نویسم یا امشب یه سکته خفیف می زنم (دفع افسد به فاسد) ببخشید
> منم برا همین عرض کردم اصولا از لفظ آخوند خوشم نمی یاد و بیشتر روحانی رو می پسندم
> البته در گفتارم هم تلاش کردم توهینی به عام نشه که فکر هم نمی کنم شده باشه به هر حال منم گفتم اونی که بد بوده آخوند بوده و این فرق داره با اینکه آخوند بده
> بازم از محضر شریف جمع عذر خواهم
> اما این چند وقت اخیر فشارم زده بالا و دوستان هم اکثرا در جمع خانوادگی هستند نمی شه درد دل کرد دیگه این شد که گفتیم اینجا یه حالی به خودمون بدیم



شما سروری عزیز .

نظر من مربوط به چیزی که شما گفتید نمیشد ، چون شما حقیقت رو گفتی و من هم کاملا با شما در موردش موافقم .

پست من مربوط به کامنت هایی میشد که همیشه قصد سوء استفاده از نظرات و ضربه زدن به بعضی از افراد و گروه ها رو دارن و فقط دنبال بهانه هستن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Bunch of non-sense 


Uhuhu said:


> Abii aziz az to baid bood, ien che harfie akhe mizani? ien irani ke mmigi key vojood dashte? mardom iran gharnhast mosalman hastand, mokhtase ien 3 dahe nist, aksare tarikhe por eftekhare iran baraye zamane pas az islam hast,
> بارها امپراتوریهای بزرگ ساخته شد. مشکل از دین و آخوند نیست.
> دین و آخوند همیشه وجود داشته است. بحث سر برداشت و رشد فکری هست.
> دو روز پیش یک پست درباره ی چهارشنبه سوری و صفویه گذاشتم و به طور مختصر نشان دادم که چه قدر مسئولین آن دوره روشن فکرتر از الان بودند.
> آن زمان هم اسلام بود، زمان نادرشاه هم اسلام بود. زمان سامانیان هم اسلام بود. زمان قاجار هم بود. زمان پهلوی هم همچنین.


Non-sense again, and the most lame excuse. Nader shah was a very secular person, and did give a Shit about religion. That's why still some people are still arguing that he has been a sunni or shia. What he said in the Mughan is also very clear about his opinion about religion.
Safavids, except for Shah mullah Hussein did not give a Shit about religion either. They were just using the religion to unite people against their enemies. 


> اما دوره ای میبینیم به علت فکر باز مسئولین و حکومت وقت ایران چه رشد و پیشرفتی دارد. مدتی بعد به دوران قاجار می رسیم که چه پسرفت همه جانبه ای در تمام زمینه ها داشت به جز اهل دود و تریاک کردن ملت.


Do not talk Shit if you have no idea about something. Opium usage in Iran, and specially in South and East regions are much more older than Qajar era. If that's really true, why turks, who Qajars were from them, almost do not smoke opium, even nowadays?


> مشکل دین نیست. مشکل متصدیانی هستند که از کنار آن می خورند.
> مشکل قوانینی هست که باعث آزار و اذیت شده است، دخالتهای بیجا کسانی دیگر در زمینه هایی که به آنها مربوط نیست. نبود حسن فعلی در افراد که منجر به ایجاد مشکل و سوء مدیریت در بخشهای مختلف می شود.


Using religion is the reason that it is created.


> همین مردم زمان پهلوی هم بودند، قاجار هم بودند. همین اسلام و مسلمین هم بود. قبل از اسلام هم وضع به همین منوال بوده است. مغان زرتشتی که در دوره ی خسرو پرویز چه فساد و بخور بخور وطبقه ی بالای اجتماعی داشته اند. مشکل جای دیگری است.
> با سابقه 2 ساله ای که از دوستی مثل شما داشتم و پستهای قدیمی که در بحثها با خارجی ها داشتید را به یاد دارم.کاملا بعید بود.
> اگر ما به خاطر 4 تا مشکل فرهنگی و اجتماعی و کم و کاستی های مدیریتی همچنین حرفهایی بزنیم، پس فردی به مانند رضا شاه چه کار باید می کرد؟
> ویرانه ای عقب مانده و ملوک الطوایفی از قاجار به جا مانده بود
> جایی که روس و ترک داشتند برای سرزمینهای ایرانی از دست رفته هویت سازی می کردند و داخلم فقر و فلاکت و بی سوادی و بیچارگی و نبود امکانات و عقب ماندگی بود.
> دیگر بهتر می دانی آن مملکت را به چه صورت در آورد.


What Reza Shah did, was just plundering the country. Actually all of his works, like Hijab law, building universities, ... are either proposed and done with socialists and their intellectual couterparts, like Arani, 53 guys, or they are done by the remaining liberal intellectuals who were mostly Qajar. 







> همین قضیه سر شاه اسماعیل و شاه عباس و همین طور نادر شاه و ... اتفاق افتاد .
> وضعیتهای ایران در دورانی که آنها آمدند خیلی افتضاح بود.
> افراد بزرگ همیشه در وضعیتهای بد ایران سر بلند کردند.
> ایران وضعیتهای خیلی خیلی بدتری را نیز تجربه کرده است. تاریخ همیشه فراز و نشیب دارد. اگر از دست مسئولین فعلی عصبانی هستی من درک می کنم ولی این حرفها درست نیست. راستی سال نوت مبارک. امیدوارم که سال خوب، موفق و همراه با سلامتی برای خودت و خانواده گرامیت باشد.


Hamineh dige, vaghti yek mamlekati system nadaareh va mesle tavileh hast, baayad ham hamisheh mardomesh be omid e yek nafar baashand ke biyaad va nejaateshoun bede.



S00R3NA said:


> شما سروری عزیز .
> 
> نظر من مربوط به چیزی که شما گفتید نمیشد ، چون شما حقیقت رو گفتی و من هم کاملا با شما در موردش موافقم .
> 
> پست من مربوط به کامنت هایی میشد که همیشه قصد سوء استفاده از نظرات و ضربه زدن به بعضی از افراد و گروه ها رو دارن و فقط دنبال بهانه هستن


Age manzouret man hastam va ya har kas e dige i, baraaye chi kheyli vaazeh nemiyaay va begi ke manzouret ki hast? tars nadaareh ke, man ya kas e dige i ke aslaheh rouye maghzet dar internet nagozaashteh


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Haji rasman begou ke injaa tovaalet omoumiyeh dige?!!! rou del kardeh boudi va oumadi inja takhliyeh kardi?


na azizam ma chenin jesarati nemikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Age manzouret man hastam va ya har kas e dige i, baraaye chi kheyli vaazeh nemiyaay va begi ke manzouret ki hast? tars nadaareh ke, man ya kas e dige i ke aslaheh rouye maghzet dar internet nagozaashteh




نیازی نیست از کسی نامی برده بشه عزیز .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

گزارش نیویورک تایمز درباره بودجه خالی دولت حسن رحانی!
Bazar Ertəsi, 23.03.2014 05:16
*گوناز تی وی: زمانی که حسن روحانی اندکی پس از تحویل دولت از خزانه خالی و بدهی ای فراوان دولت خبر داد، بسیاری از کارشناسان اقتصادی به درستی پیش بینی می کردند که این خزانه خالی حسن روحانی را به پذیرش بسیاری از خواست های بر حق جهانی برای تعدیل اهداف رادیکالیستی رژیم اسلامی مجبور خواهد ساخت. خزانه ای چنان خالی که روحانی برای رسیدن به 10 میلیارد دلار از درآمدهای پیشین نفتی کشورش مجبور به متوقف ساختن هرچند موقت فعالیت های اتمی خود شد. حال "نیویورک تایمز" در گزارشی به وضعیت وخیم اقتصادی ایران و عدم موفقیت روحانی در تحقق وعده های خود شده است.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، افزایش بهای آب، برق، گاز، تورم 40 درصدی، صحبت از عدم پرداخت یارانه چنرین میلیون نفر از یارانه بگیران و در این اواخر صف های طولانی سبد کالا گواه روشنی بر عدم موفقیت دولت روحانی در عمل به وعده های اقتصادی خود است. نیویورک تایمز در این باره نوشته است:*

*"طبقه متوسط ایران که در طی سال های گذشته از وضعیت اقتصادی نامطلوب ناشی از مدیریت ناکارآمد و تاثیرات تحریم های بین المللی آسیب دیده بود، در تابستان سال گذشته به حسن روحانی، به عنوان رئیس جمهور جدید رای داد که وعده داده بود رشد اقتصادی را مجددا به اقتصاد ایران بازگرداند.اما پس از گذشت بیش از 6 ماه از روی کار آمدن دولت حسن روحانی، امیدها برای ترمیم سریع اقتصادی در میان مردم عادی، صاحبان بنگاه های اقتصادی و سرمایه گذاران در حال کمرنگ شدن است. در حالی که اقتصاد دانان می گویند، پول دولت در حال تمام شدن است."

ابن گزارش می افزاید: " وی پس از راه یافتن به پاستور متوجه شد که منابع مالی دولت در وضعیت بسیار بدی قرار دارد. بنابراین با نبود دلارهای نفتی و کاهش درآمدهای مالیاتی، روحانی چاره دیگری جز برداشتن گام هایی در کوتاه مدت که تنها فشار را بر رای دهندگان افزایش می دهد، ندارد. "

وزیر امور اقتصادی و دارایی ایران نیز روز دوشنبه 6 آبان ماه در گفتگو با خبرنگاران با بیان اینکه بودجه عمومی دولت در سال جاری با 110 هزار میلیارد تومان کسری روبرو است، گفته بود: "با وجود اینکه قصد حذف یارانه نقدی کم درآمدها را نداریم اما منابع یارانه نقدی با 28 هزار میلیارد تومان کسری مواجه است."

علی طیب نیا با اشاره به قانون هدفمندی یارانه‌ها گفت: "دولت مجاز است حداکثر 50 درصد از درآمد هدفمندی را به خانوارها اختصاص دهد یعنی از این رقم 14 هزار میلیارد تومان می‌تواند یارانه پرداخت کند و فاصله بین 14 تا 42 هزار میلیارد تومان باید خارج از قانون هدفمندی یارانه‌ها تامین شود."

وزیر اقتصاد افزود: "اگر کل بودجه عمومی دولت صرف هزینه جاری شود با توجه به هزینه 128 هزار میلیارد تومانی دولت بازهم کسری وجود دارد."

نیویورک تایمز در ادامه چنین ذکر می کند: "با شروع سال نو، اکنون دولت اقدام به افزایش قیمت حامل های انرژی خواهد کرد. به گفته اقتصاددانان قیمت بنزین و برق در کنار سایر حامل ها نزدیک به 90 درصد افزایش خواهد یافت.کمبود منابع همچنین دولت را ناگزیر ساخته است تا به فکر کاستن از بار مالی پرداخت ماهیانه یارانه به تمام اقشار جامعه بیافتد.در مقابل، دولت روحانی می تواند تنها وعده کاهش نرخ تورم به 25 درصد را در سال 93 به مردم بدهد.بیشتر مردم نگران اند که با کاهش یارانه ها در سال جدید، قیمت ها به شدت افزایش یابند. یک دستفروش که در کنار یکی از خیابان های تهران ظرف پلاستیکی می فروشد می گوید: «معمولا ما در کنار خیابان جنس نمی فروشیم. اما همه ما مجبوریم پول بیشتری دربیاوریم.»بورس ایران که به دلیل امید ناشی از روی کار آمدن دولت جدید و انعقاد توافق ژنو، رشد خوبی را شاهد بود، با افت شاخص ها مواجه شده و 14 درصد نسبت به زمان اوج خود در ماه دسامبر کاهش یافته است. ارزش پول ملی پس از ماه ها ثبات، در طی ماه گذشته 4 درصد ارزش خود را در برابر دلار از دست داده و قیمت دلار آمریکا در بازار سیاه به بالای 30 هزار ریال رسیده است.به گفته منابع آگاه، برای اولین بار پس از انتخابات، دولت این ماه مجبور شد برای تقویت ارزش ریال در بازار آزاد دلار توزیع کند. سخنگوی دولت در تلاش برای کم اهمیت جلوه دادن کاهش ارزش ریال گفت، این کاهش در نتیجه افزایش فصلی تقاضا برای ارز به دلیل فرا رسیدن تعطیلات سال نو اتفاق افتاده است.برخی دیگر می گویند، بازارها در حال از دست دادن اعتماد خود به توانایی دولت برای احیای اقتصاد هستند. یک کارشناس بورس اخیرا به یکی از رسانه های ایران گفته است: "مجددا شاهد این هستیم که سرمایه گذاران در حال خارج کردن پول خود از بازار بورس و حضور در بازار ارز و طلا هستند... دولت به هدر دادن پول و زمان ادامه می دهد. سرمایه گذران در حال از دست دادن امید خود هستند."سعید لیلاز، اقتصاد دان مشاور دولت روحانی گفت، نگران است که دولت روحانی، همانند دولت احمدی نژاد، ناگزیر به چاپ پول برای کاهش کسری بودجه خود شود و موجب افزایش تورم گردد.

دستفروش های دور میدان هفت تیر تهران می گویند کسی خرید نمی کند. یک زن 27 ساله به نام فاطمه می گوید: "من یک پرستار هستم. من ترجیح می دهم در بیمارستان کسب درآمد کنم، اما این پول کافی نیست."

این گزارش در حالی منتشر شده که گزارش ها و آمارهای ارائه شده پیشین از سوی منابع موثق نیز بر وخامت اوضاع اقتصادی ایران تاکید داشته اند.در هشت سال گذشته که مصادف با دوران رياست جمهوری محمود احمدی‌نژاد بود، نرخ رشد بخش صنعت فراز و نشيب‌های زيادی را تجربه کرد اما در بيشتر مواقع نيز روند نزولی داشت؛ به طوری که از نرخ رشد 10 درصدی در سال 1389 به 4.9 درصد در 9 ماهه نخست سال 1390 رسيد.

وزیر راه و شهرسازی این کشور نیز گفته که سازمان جهانی رقابت پیش بینی کرده است که در سال های 2013 - 2014 رتبه ایران در بین 148 کشور جهان 20 پله سقوط خواهد کرد.

وزیر راه و شهرسازی طی سخنانی بر تحقق "اقتصاد رقابتی" تاکید کرد و گفت: "متاسفانه طی سالهای گذشته رتبه ایران در اقتصاد رقابتی همواره کاهش پیدا کرده است، بطوری که طبق پیش بینی سازمان جهانی رقابت، رتبه رقابت ایران در سال 2013 و 2014 در بین 148 کشور جهان 20 پله سقوط خواهد کرد."

وی با بیان این که، رتبه اقتصادی ایران در سال 2013 - 2014 در بین 148 کشور جهان 82 و کارآیی نیروی انسانی نیز 145 خواهد بود افزود: "توسعه بازارهای مالی در فضای کسب و کار پروژه ها بسیار اهمیت دارد و طبق پیش بینی سازمان رقابت، رتبه ایران در بحث توسعه یافتگی بازارهای مالی 130 از 148 جهان است".

وزیر راه و شهرسازی یادآور شد: "رتبه آمادگی پذیرش دانش نو در کشور در بین 148 کشور جهان 116 است، ضمن اینکه کارآیی بازارهای ما نیز به زیر رتبه 110 کاهش خواهد یافت."

آخوندی گفت: "در حالی که بازار ایران در بین 148 کشور جهان در رتبه 19 قرار دارد، این موضوع نشان می دهد ایران بازار بزرگی دارد، اما میزان بهره وری آن بسیار پایین است."

وزیر راه و شهرسازی افزود: "رتبه ایران در پیشرفته بودن بنگاهها در میان کشورهای دنیا 104 است و این نشان می دهد ایجاد بنگاه های توانمند در کشور بسیار ضروری است."

از سوی دیگر سازمان «شفافیت بین‌المللی» در آلمان، در تازه‌ترین گزارش خود که دوازدهم آذرماه منتشر شد، ایران را از میان 177 کشور با 25 امتیاز (از صد امتیاز) در رتبه 144 جهان از نظر فساد اداری قرار داد که نشان دهنده 11 پله سقوط در مقایسه با سال 2012 میلادی است.بر پایه گزارش سالانه «شفافیت بین‌المللی» در سال 2012، ایران با کسب 28 امتیاز، در میان 176 کشوری که تحقیقات در آنها انجام شده بود، در جایگاه 133 قرار گرفته بود.

روز دوشنبه 19 اسفند ماه نیز احمد توکلی یکی از نمایندگان مجلس که همواره از منتقدین سرسخت دولت احمدی نژاد بوده و چندین افشاگری مهم پیرامون رانت خواری ها و فساد اقتصادی در سران حاکمیت رژیم اسلامی داشته، طی گفتگویی با خبرگزاری حکومتی فارس اعتراف نمود که این رژیم دچار فساد سیستماتیک شده است.

وی در سخنان تکان دهنده خود درباره فساد سیستماتیک در درون رژیم اسلامی گفت:

"ما به مرحله فساد سیستماتیک رسیده‌ایم، فساد سیستماتیک به مرحله‌ای از فساد اطلاق می‌شود که نهادهای مسئول مبارزه با فساد خودشان به درجاتی از فساد مبتلا هستند. مثل قوه قضائیه، نیروی انتظامی، مجلس، بازرسی کل کشور، به عبارتی پاکِ پاک نیستند. در نتیجه می‌توان با ارتباط دادن بین شخصیت‌های غیر‌سیاسی به برخی از اهداف رسید و حتی مدیران سطح بالا مثل مدیران بانک‌ها می‌توانند به آنها کمک کنند، ممکن است پرونده‌ای ابعاد وسیع پیدا کند ولی به افراد سیاستمدار وصل نشده باشد."

گفتنی است در راس این فساد سیستماتیک سید علی خامنه ای قرار دارد که بنا به برخی گزارش ها بیش از 95 میلیارد دلار سرمایه نقدی و غیر نقدی برای خود اندوخته است.

گوناز تی وی

R.C
گزارش نیویورک تایمز درباره بودجه خالی دولت حسن رحانی!-GunazTV / اخبار*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> گزارش نیویورک تایمز درباره بودجه خالی دولت حسن رحانی!
> Bazar Ertəsi, 23.03.2014 05:16
> *گوناز تی وی: زمانی که حسن روحانی اندکی پس از تحویل دولت از خزانه خالی و بدهی ای فراوان دولت خبر داد، بسیاری از کارشناسان اقتصادی به درستی پیش بینی می کردند که این خزانه خالی حسن روحانی را به پذیرش بسیاری از خواست های بر حق جهانی برای تعدیل اهداف رادیکالیستی رژیم اسلامی مجبور خواهد ساخت. خزانه ای چنان خالی که روحانی برای رسیدن به 10 میلیارد دلار از درآمدهای پیشین نفتی کشورش مجبور به متوقف ساختن هرچند موقت فعالیت های اتمی خود شد. حال "نیویورک تایمز" در گزارشی به وضعیت وخیم اقتصادی ایران و عدم موفقیت روحانی در تحقق وعده های خود شده است.*
> 
> *به گزارش گوناز تی وی، افزایش بهای آب، برق، گاز، تورم 40 درصدی، صحبت از عدم پرداخت یارانه چنرین میلیون نفر از یارانه بگیران و در این اواخر صف های طولانی سبد کالا گواه روشنی بر عدم موفقیت دولت روحانی در عمل به وعده های اقتصادی خود است. نیویورک تایمز در این باره نوشته است:*
> 
> *"طبقه متوسط ایران که در طی سال های گذشته از وضعیت اقتصادی نامطلوب ناشی از مدیریت ناکارآمد و تاثیرات تحریم های بین المللی آسیب دیده بود، در تابستان سال گذشته به حسن روحانی، به عنوان رئیس جمهور جدید رای داد که وعده داده بود رشد اقتصادی را مجددا به اقتصاد ایران بازگرداند.اما پس از گذشت بیش از 6 ماه از روی کار آمدن دولت حسن روحانی، امیدها برای ترمیم سریع اقتصادی در میان مردم عادی، صاحبان بنگاه های اقتصادی و سرمایه گذاران در حال کمرنگ شدن است. در حالی که اقتصاد دانان می گویند، پول دولت در حال تمام شدن است."
> 
> ابن گزارش می افزاید: " وی پس از راه یافتن به پاستور متوجه شد که منابع مالی دولت در وضعیت بسیار بدی قرار دارد. بنابراین با نبود دلارهای نفتی و کاهش درآمدهای مالیاتی، روحانی چاره دیگری جز برداشتن گام هایی در کوتاه مدت که تنها فشار را بر رای دهندگان افزایش می دهد، ندارد. "
> 
> وزیر امور اقتصادی و دارایی ایران نیز روز دوشنبه 6 آبان ماه در گفتگو با خبرنگاران با بیان اینکه بودجه عمومی دولت در سال جاری با 110 هزار میلیارد تومان کسری روبرو است، گفته بود: "با وجود اینکه قصد حذف یارانه نقدی کم درآمدها را نداریم اما منابع یارانه نقدی با 28 هزار میلیارد تومان کسری مواجه است."
> 
> علی طیب نیا با اشاره به قانون هدفمندی یارانه‌ها گفت: "دولت مجاز است حداکثر 50 درصد از درآمد هدفمندی را به خانوارها اختصاص دهد یعنی از این رقم 14 هزار میلیارد تومان می‌تواند یارانه پرداخت کند و فاصله بین 14 تا 42 هزار میلیارد تومان باید خارج از قانون هدفمندی یارانه‌ها تامین شود."
> 
> وزیر اقتصاد افزود: "اگر کل بودجه عمومی دولت صرف هزینه جاری شود با توجه به هزینه 128 هزار میلیارد تومانی دولت بازهم کسری وجود دارد."
> 
> نیویورک تایمز در ادامه چنین ذکر می کند: "با شروع سال نو، اکنون دولت اقدام به افزایش قیمت حامل های انرژی خواهد کرد. به گفته اقتصاددانان قیمت بنزین و برق در کنار سایر حامل ها نزدیک به 90 درصد افزایش خواهد یافت.کمبود منابع همچنین دولت را ناگزیر ساخته است تا به فکر کاستن از بار مالی پرداخت ماهیانه یارانه به تمام اقشار جامعه بیافتد.در مقابل، دولت روحانی می تواند تنها وعده کاهش نرخ تورم به 25 درصد را در سال 93 به مردم بدهد.بیشتر مردم نگران اند که با کاهش یارانه ها در سال جدید، قیمت ها به شدت افزایش یابند. یک دستفروش که در کنار یکی از خیابان های تهران ظرف پلاستیکی می فروشد می گوید: «معمولا ما در کنار خیابان جنس نمی فروشیم. اما همه ما مجبوریم پول بیشتری دربیاوریم.»بورس ایران که به دلیل امید ناشی از روی کار آمدن دولت جدید و انعقاد توافق ژنو، رشد خوبی را شاهد بود، با افت شاخص ها مواجه شده و 14 درصد نسبت به زمان اوج خود در ماه دسامبر کاهش یافته است. ارزش پول ملی پس از ماه ها ثبات، در طی ماه گذشته 4 درصد ارزش خود را در برابر دلار از دست داده و قیمت دلار آمریکا در بازار سیاه به بالای 30 هزار ریال رسیده است.به گفته منابع آگاه، برای اولین بار پس از انتخابات، دولت این ماه مجبور شد برای تقویت ارزش ریال در بازار آزاد دلار توزیع کند. سخنگوی دولت در تلاش برای کم اهمیت جلوه دادن کاهش ارزش ریال گفت، این کاهش در نتیجه افزایش فصلی تقاضا برای ارز به دلیل فرا رسیدن تعطیلات سال نو اتفاق افتاده است.برخی دیگر می گویند، بازارها در حال از دست دادن اعتماد خود به توانایی دولت برای احیای اقتصاد هستند. یک کارشناس بورس اخیرا به یکی از رسانه های ایران گفته است: "مجددا شاهد این هستیم که سرمایه گذاران در حال خارج کردن پول خود از بازار بورس و حضور در بازار ارز و طلا هستند... دولت به هدر دادن پول و زمان ادامه می دهد. سرمایه گذران در حال از دست دادن امید خود هستند."سعید لیلاز، اقتصاد دان مشاور دولت روحانی گفت، نگران است که دولت روحانی، همانند دولت احمدی نژاد، ناگزیر به چاپ پول برای کاهش کسری بودجه خود شود و موجب افزایش تورم گردد.
> 
> دستفروش های دور میدان هفت تیر تهران می گویند کسی خرید نمی کند. یک زن 27 ساله به نام فاطمه می گوید: "من یک پرستار هستم. من ترجیح می دهم در بیمارستان کسب درآمد کنم، اما این پول کافی نیست."
> 
> این گزارش در حالی منتشر شده که گزارش ها و آمارهای ارائه شده پیشین از سوی منابع موثق نیز بر وخامت اوضاع اقتصادی ایران تاکید داشته اند.در هشت سال گذشته که مصادف با دوران رياست جمهوری محمود احمدی‌نژاد بود، نرخ رشد بخش صنعت فراز و نشيب‌های زيادی را تجربه کرد اما در بيشتر مواقع نيز روند نزولی داشت؛ به طوری که از نرخ رشد 10 درصدی در سال 1389 به 4.9 درصد در 9 ماهه نخست سال 1390 رسيد.
> 
> وزیر راه و شهرسازی این کشور نیز گفته که سازمان جهانی رقابت پیش بینی کرده است که در سال های 2013 - 2014 رتبه ایران در بین 148 کشور جهان 20 پله سقوط خواهد کرد.
> 
> وزیر راه و شهرسازی طی سخنانی بر تحقق "اقتصاد رقابتی" تاکید کرد و گفت: "متاسفانه طی سالهای گذشته رتبه ایران در اقتصاد رقابتی همواره کاهش پیدا کرده است، بطوری که طبق پیش بینی سازمان جهانی رقابت، رتبه رقابت ایران در سال 2013 و 2014 در بین 148 کشور جهان 20 پله سقوط خواهد کرد."
> 
> وی با بیان این که، رتبه اقتصادی ایران در سال 2013 - 2014 در بین 148 کشور جهان 82 و کارآیی نیروی انسانی نیز 145 خواهد بود افزود: "توسعه بازارهای مالی در فضای کسب و کار پروژه ها بسیار اهمیت دارد و طبق پیش بینی سازمان رقابت، رتبه ایران در بحث توسعه یافتگی بازارهای مالی 130 از 148 جهان است".
> 
> وزیر راه و شهرسازی یادآور شد: "رتبه آمادگی پذیرش دانش نو در کشور در بین 148 کشور جهان 116 است، ضمن اینکه کارآیی بازارهای ما نیز به زیر رتبه 110 کاهش خواهد یافت."
> 
> آخوندی گفت: "در حالی که بازار ایران در بین 148 کشور جهان در رتبه 19 قرار دارد، این موضوع نشان می دهد ایران بازار بزرگی دارد، اما میزان بهره وری آن بسیار پایین است."
> 
> وزیر راه و شهرسازی افزود: "رتبه ایران در پیشرفته بودن بنگاهها در میان کشورهای دنیا 104 است و این نشان می دهد ایجاد بنگاه های توانمند در کشور بسیار ضروری است."
> 
> از سوی دیگر سازمان «شفافیت بین‌المللی» در آلمان، در تازه‌ترین گزارش خود که دوازدهم آذرماه منتشر شد، ایران را از میان 177 کشور با 25 امتیاز (از صد امتیاز) در رتبه 144 جهان از نظر فساد اداری قرار داد که نشان دهنده 11 پله سقوط در مقایسه با سال 2012 میلادی است.بر پایه گزارش سالانه «شفافیت بین‌المللی» در سال 2012، ایران با کسب 28 امتیاز، در میان 176 کشوری که تحقیقات در آنها انجام شده بود، در جایگاه 133 قرار گرفته بود.
> 
> روز دوشنبه 19 اسفند ماه نیز احمد توکلی یکی از نمایندگان مجلس که همواره از منتقدین سرسخت دولت احمدی نژاد بوده و چندین افشاگری مهم پیرامون رانت خواری ها و فساد اقتصادی در سران حاکمیت رژیم اسلامی داشته، طی گفتگویی با خبرگزاری حکومتی فارس اعتراف نمود که این رژیم دچار فساد سیستماتیک شده است.
> 
> وی در سخنان تکان دهنده خود درباره فساد سیستماتیک در درون رژیم اسلامی گفت:
> 
> "ما به مرحله فساد سیستماتیک رسیده‌ایم، فساد سیستماتیک به مرحله‌ای از فساد اطلاق می‌شود که نهادهای مسئول مبارزه با فساد خودشان به درجاتی از فساد مبتلا هستند. مثل قوه قضائیه، نیروی انتظامی، مجلس، بازرسی کل کشور، به عبارتی پاکِ پاک نیستند. در نتیجه می‌توان با ارتباط دادن بین شخصیت‌های غیر‌سیاسی به برخی از اهداف رسید و حتی مدیران سطح بالا مثل مدیران بانک‌ها می‌توانند به آنها کمک کنند، ممکن است پرونده‌ای ابعاد وسیع پیدا کند ولی به افراد سیاستمدار وصل نشده باشد."
> 
> گفتنی است در راس این فساد سیستماتیک سید علی خامنه ای قرار دارد که بنا به برخی گزارش ها بیش از 95 میلیارد دلار سرمایه نقدی و غیر نقدی برای خود اندوخته است.
> 
> گوناز تی وی
> 
> R.C
> گزارش نیویورک تایمز درباره بودجه خالی دولت حسن رحانی!-GunazTV / اخبار*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

نامه سناتورهای آمریکایی به اوباما: در برابر ایران قاطع باش!-GunazTV / اخبار
نامه سناتورهای آمریکایی به اوباما: در برابر ایران قاطع باش!
Bazar Ertəsi, 23.03.2014 04:41
*گوناز تی وی: 23 سناتور آمریکایی از باراک اوباما، رئیس جمهور آمریکا خواسته اند عمل کردن ایران به تعهدات بین المللی خود را تضمین نموده و همچنین آن ها را در جریان تحولات مربوط به مذاکرات هسته ای، از جمله نیاز احتمالی به تصویب تحریم های احتمالی جدید علیه ایران قرار دهد. نامه ای که سناتورها با این مضمون برای اوباما ارسال کرده اند، بسیار مشابه نامه ای است که پیشتر اعضای مجلس نمایندگان برای وی فرستاده بودند. آنها در این نامه از اوباما خواسته اند در برابر ایران "قاطع" باشد.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، در این نامه که روز شنبه دوم فروردین و با امضای 23 تن از سناتورهای برجسته آمریکا به اوباما ارسال شده تأکید گردیده است که "بر اساس پیمان منع گسترش سلاح‌های هسته‌ای غنی‌سازی جزو حقوق مسلم ایران نیست."در این نامه که به ابتکار سناتور دموکرات، رابرت منندز، تنظیم شده از اوباما خواسته شده تا در برابر ایران قاطعانه تر عمل کند.*

*چند روز پیش نیز 395 تن از 435 عضو مجلس نمایندگان آمریکا نامه مشابهی به باراک اوباما فرستادند.امضا کنندگان این نامه از اوباما خواستند در مذاکرات هسته‌ای با ایران برای رسیدن به توافق نهایی بر این موضوع تاکید کند که جمهوری اسلامی نباید توان ساخت سلاح هسته‌ای را بدست آورد و یا بتواند چنین سلاحی را خریداری کند.

روز چهارشنبه 28 اسفند ماه نیز 83تن از اعضای سنای آمریکا در نامه خود مصرانه از رئیس جمهور این کشور خواستند که در هر گونه توافق نهایی میان ایران و گروه 5+1 این نکته گنجانده شود که "در چارچوب معاهده ان‌پی‌تی ایران حق ذاتی برای غنی‌سازی ندارد."این نامه در روز دوم از دور جدید مذاکرات هسته‌ای در شهر وین میان نمایندگان ایران و نمایندگان گروه 5+1 منتشر شد.

پیش از آغاز این دور از مذاکرات، محمد جواد ظریف، وزیر امور خارجه ایران، روز یکشنبه، 25 اسفند ماه، گفته بود که توقع توافق در این دور از مذاکرات هسته‌ای نداریم و برنامه‌ریزی ما نیز چنین نبوده است.ظریف که در نشست خبری مشترک با همتای بلاروس خود سخن می‌گفت، مذاکرات میان ایران و پنج به علاوه یک برای دستیابی به توافق نهایی هسته‌ای را «جدی‌تر» از نشست‌های قبلی عنوان کرد ولی گفت: "هر چه مذاکرات جلو رود موضوعات دقیق‌تر، جدی‌تر و دشوار‌تر می‌شود اما ما توقع توافق در این دوره از مذاکرات را نداریم و برنامه‌ریزی هم برای این نیست که در این دور به توافق برسیم."

گفتنی است رژیم اسلامی ایران طی سال های اخیر میلیاردها دلار صرف رسیدن به تسلیحات اتمی نمود و در این راه هزینه های فراوانی همچون تحمل تحریم های شدید نفتی و بانکی را نیز به جان خرید. امری که باعث افزایش شدید فشارهای اقتصادی بر مردم فقیر شد. با افزایش فشارهای بین المللی، رژیم اسلامی ایران مجبور به عقب نشینی از بلندپروازی های اتمی خود گردید.

گوناز تی وی

R.C
*


----------



## New

@RazPaK
Dude, how could you earn so much negative ratings?!!
My guess, hard working and lowering expectations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @RazPaK
> Dude, how could you earn so much negative ratings?!!
> My guess, hard working and lowering expectations.



The answer is simply, Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @RazPaK
> Dude, how could you earn so much negative ratings?!!
> My guess, hard working and lowering expectations.


How do those ratings go up and down anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> How do those ratings go up and down anyway?



By nerds online with no lives given important internet think tank positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Islam shall be the winner said:


> آقا من از این لفظ آخوند خوشم نمیاد کم کم، یه جورایی تبدیل شده به توهین
> اما امروز داشتم یه مطلبی رو می خوندم در ارتباط با بحران آب در ایران
> یه چند تا پروفسور ایرانی از اساتید خارج از کشور به سفارش دولت قبل یه مطالعه ای بر روی بحران منابع آب انجام داده بودن که قرار بوده از نتیجه مطالعاتشون سند جامع آبخیز داری در ایران تدوین بشه
> در نهایت کارشون خروجی نداشته یکی از اینا در شرحی که بر فعالیتش در ایران ارائه داده یه چیزایی نوشته مو به تنم سیخ شد
> نوشته که من اگه جای مردم ایران بودم شبها از غصه ی بی آبی خوابم نمی برد
> مدیریت ضعیف (عدم وجود مدیریت) سپردن امور تخصصی به انسان های بی اطلاع (آخوند) خشکسالی های متوالی، برداشت بسیار ناصحیح که از تبعات مدیریت غیر متخصص هست کار رو به جایی کشونده که این آقا مساله رو بحران شروع شده ای که نمی شه کنترلش کرد توصیف کرده
> در اینجاست که این حاجیتون می خواد شبکش رو برای لحظاتی از کانال شبکه ی خبر به بی بی سی پارسی تغییر بده
> پیشاپیش از همه ی عزیزان عذر خواهی می کنم
> ای خدا لعنت کنه اون پدر سگ حروم زاده ای رو که شعار داد تخصص در مقابل تعهد جایی نداره
> ای اون حروم زاده ی حروم خوری که با بی شعوریش با بی سوادیش و با حروم خوریش جای یه متخصص رو گرفت و وضعیت کشور رو به گند کشید رو سرطان هلاک کنه
> ای لعنت بر پدر و مادر هر کثافتی که این رویه رو در این کشور باب کرد که یک مشت بی سواد دزد بدبخت احمق عوضی نفهم، پست های کلیدی و حساس مملکت رو به دست بگیرن و با بی سوادی نفهمی و دزدی شون کار این مملکت رو به بحران بکشونن
> ای خدا لعنت کنه اون سیستم لجنی رو که به جای ساختن فردا شروع کرد به تخریب دیروز


dude you talk in the way which make me feel "there is no redemption for water problem" we can avoid all these if we reduce our populations otherwise we gonna face catastrophe in qajar era iran pop was about 8 million in end of pahlavi pop was 30 million but now it's about 80 million and it will increase if we don't stop it more pop means we need more water every person need water for drinking washing etc and ofc we will need to provide more power plant which need a lot of water all the industry we have need water now you have 3 options to do 

1 find more water
2 spend your water wisely (sahmiye bandi ab )
3 kill the reason which force us to seek more water 

i chose the 3 options if we decrees our pop we can avoid a lot of things

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> dude you talk in the way which make me feel "there is no redemption for water problem" we can avoid all these if we reduce our populations otherwise we gonna face catastrophe in qajar era iran pop was about 8 million in end of pahlavi pop was 30 million but now it's about 80 million and it will increase if we don't stop it more pop means we need more water every person need water for drinking washing etc and ofc we will need to provide more power plant which need a lot of water all the industry we have need water now you have 3 options to do
> 
> 1 find more water
> 2 spend your water wisely (sahmiye bandi ab )
> 3 kill the reason which force us to seek more water
> 
> i chose the 3 options if we decrees our pop we can avoid a lot of things


The question is how can we do the 3rd option? Sending mullahs and their type to Arabia, and Iraq? Starting a civil war?!!!  Changing Khamenei and re-allocating a budget for importing condoms and other birth control related stuff again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> How do those ratings go up and down anyway?





RazPaK said:


> By nerds online with no lives given important internet think tank positions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> The question is how can we do the 3rd option? Sending mullahs and their type to Arabia, and Iraq? Starting a civil war?!!!  Changing Khamenei and re-allocating a budget for importing condoms and other birth control related stuff again?


we should do what Chinese do for some time until we could balance it but t if we do that we will face small number of young people whom should work for large number of old people if we don't do that we wont need to start "Starting a civil war" cuz it will start on it's own . who ever start the idea of increasing populations was stupid a$$hole give next 3 generation hell life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ghara ghan said:


> dude you talk in the way which make me feel "there is no redemption for water problem" we can avoid all these if we reduce our populations otherwise we gonna face catastrophe in qajar era iran pop was about 8 million in end of pahlavi pop was 30 million but now it's about 80 million and it will increase if we don't stop it more pop means we need more water every person need water for drinking washing etc and ofc we will need to provide more power plant which need a lot of water all the industry we have need water now you have 3 options to do
> 1 find more water
> 2 spend your water wisely (sahmiye bandi ab )
> 3 kill the reason which force us to seek more water
> i chose the 3 options if we decrees our pop we can avoid a lot of things


Thanks,
Population was/is/would be, never the problem. As I mentioned previously, mismanagement, or better to say loss of an expert managing system is the problem. For your knowledge, 92 percent of Iran's water usage is in agricultural section, and just 6 percent is used in residential sector. For a brief glimpse of the mismanagement you should consider that the number of wells have been increased by 11000% in the past 10 years while the average raining has reduced in the same period. What we need after a specialized managing stuff is a fundamental restructuring in agricultural section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks,
> Population was/is/would never the problem. As I mentioned previously, mismanagement, or better to say loss of an expert managing system is the problem. For your knowledge, 92 percent of Iran's water usage is in agricultural section, and just 6 percent is used in residential sector. For a brief glimpse of the mismanagement you should consider that the number of wells have been increased by 11000% in the past 10 years while the average raining has reduced in the same period. What we need after a specialized managing stuff is a fundamental restructuring in agricultural section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks,
> Population was/is/would never the problem. As I mentioned previously, mismanagement, or better to say loss of an expert managing system is the problem. For your knowledge, 92 percent of Iran's water usage is in agricultural section, and just 6 percent is used in residential sector. For a brief glimpse of the mismanagement you should consider that the number of wells have been increased by 11000% in the past 10 years while the average raining has reduced in the same period. What we need after a specialized managing stuff is a fundamental restructuring in agricultural section.


If a country has less than 2000 cubic meter water per person, that country would be in deep water crisis. Iran water resources are around 120billion , and we have already passed the redline. The high percentage of agriculture is due to being a 3rd world country with no significant industry, otherwise just the ratio of water consumption would have changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Thanks,
> Population was/is/would be, never the problem. As I mentioned previously, mismanagement, or better to say loss of an expert managing system is the problem. For your knowledge, 92 percent of Iran's water usage is in agricultural section, and just 6 percent is used in residential sector. For a brief glimpse of the mismanagement you should consider that the number of wells have been increased by 11000% in the past 10 years while the average raining has reduced in the same period. What we need after a specialized managing stuff is a fundamental restructuring in agricultural section.


On a completely unrelated note, why do you insist on keeping that retarded username? You're a smart guy, change that stupid name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> If a country has less than 2000 cubic meter water per person, that country would be in deep water crisis. Iran water resources are around 120billion , and we have already passed the redline. The high percentage of agriculture is due to being a 3rd world country with no significant industry, otherwise just the ratio of water consumption would have changed.


Not in full agreement, that's about the ordering of priorities. Applying the advanced agriculturing methods used in countries like Israel or Netherlands, Iran can feed many times the population it has today, with much less water usage. It's all about mismanagement.
آقا اینو فارسی می گم
این همه ارگان جهاد کشاورزی، وزارت کشاورزی ، دانشگاه ، دانشکده، توی این کشور هست من می خواستم یه تست نمونه خاک بگیرم هیچ جا نتونستم یا قیر نبود یا قیف نبود یا متصدی امور مربوطه، 
آخرش جالبه بدونی نمونه خاک رو فرستادم استرالیا رایگان آنالیزش کردن و به همراه تحلیل نتایج (برای نوع و بازه زمانی کود دهی) فرستادنش ایران !!!!!
اگه آمار میزان مصرف آب و بازدهی محصولات بر هکتار رو در ایران و مثلا استرالیا مقایسه کنی کلت سوت می کشه
مثلا در استرالیا طبق تعرفه های موجود بازدهی یک هکتار زمین *دیم* مشابه آب و هوای ایران، زیر کشت لوبیا باید بین 8 تا 12 تن در هکتار باشه در حالی که متوسط برداشت لوبیا در زمین های *آبی *ایران حدود 800 کیلو در هکتار هست

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Not in full agreement, that's about the ordering of priorities. Applying the advanced agriculturing methods used in countries like Israel or Netherlands, Iran can feed many times the population it has today, with much less water usage. It's all about mismanagement.


 for second time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Not in full agreement, that's about the ordering of priorities. Applying the advanced agriculturing methods used in countries like Israel or Netherlands, Iran can feed many times the population it has today, with much less water usage. It's all about mismanagement.


Dude, did you read what I wrote? Anyway, people are no longer living in Agricultural era, and they need water for other purposes as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

RazPaK said:


> The answer is simply, Indians.



*BEST ANSWER EVER .*


___________________

guys , its 5:30 and I can't sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

S00R3NA said:


> *BEST ANSWER EVER .*
> 
> 
> ___________________
> 
> guys , its 5:30 and I can't sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> we should do what Chinese do for some time until we could balance it but t if we do that we will face small number of young people whom should work for large number of old people if we don't do that we wont need to start "Starting a civil war" cuz it will start on it's own . who ever start the idea of increasing populations was stupid a$$hole give next 3 generation hell life



Don't worry . This economy will take care of that .


I doubt if people get married in Iran anymore .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Dude, did you read what I wrote? Anyway, people are no longer living in Agricultural era, and they need water for other purposes as well.


khundam mashti, age farz konim sanate iran 10 barabar ham roshd kone (ke sad sal ham in roshdo nemikone) oon vaght be jaye 2 dar sad az masrafe feli mishe 20 darsad masrafe feli ke ba raveshhaye behine in adad kamtar ham mishe pas be lahaze sanat masale kheyli bohrani nist. haddeaghal felan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

@Islam shall be the winner if you thinking "Agriculture" use all the water you are misinform ! industry use more water than "Agriculture" iran's power plant use more water than iran's "Agriculture" have any idea why all the nuclear reactors build near sea ? cuz they need WATER we are mostly desert country we are lucky to have some mountain but it doesn't mean the propaganda you read about feeding ! the truth is we are increasing our pop in the time the ME losing it's water i have talk about this issues in other forum too and all we agree that the earth cant hold this much pop and first if all the people of ME-India are responsible for that let me show you something 







the countries like turkey they have sea for their industrial needs and they use drink able water for their people but in iran we dont have such thing iran just need 50 million it will be easier for gov to provide job for them less pop means less water wasted we could use that water for industry we could use that what which wasted in our power planet to export electricity to our Neighbor . let me give you easier example to understand it iranians use gas as much as Total of all European countries which we could sell that "gas" this works same for water



S00R3NA said:


> Don't worry . This economy will take care of that .
> I doubt if people get married in Iran anymore .


dast roo delam nazar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@Islam shall be the winner post e @ghara ghan ra bekhoun. Inha hame tou ketaab ha formuleh shodeh va masaa'el e saade i hast aziz. man ham be shoma tozih daadam. vaghti Iran az 60 million gozasht, vaared e mantaghe ye khatar shod. Age 120 million beshe, yani paayin tarin khat e masraf e aab e saraaneh ye 1000 m^3/aadam , oun moghe misheh mesle sahraa ye Africa va arabestan.(consider that  means increase), then, jaame e san'ati besheh >>> meat consumption  Agricultural production(oloufeh)  , + heavy industry , +Average e Masraf e Ghaza , + 1000 ta aamel e dige ke dar natijeh misheh afzaayesh e masraf e saraaneh ye aab be tor e vahshatnaak. oun a'daad e 1000, 2000 ke khotout e bohrani hastand ra ham bande az kotob e elmi khoundam ke natije ye kaar e kolli scientist hast va bebakhshid az khodam biroun dar nayaavordam 


+++ man farzam in boudeh ke aab va jam'iyat be tor motenaaseb pakhsh shodeh baasheh ke aslan intor nist, in bish az had khoshbinaaneh hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> @
> 
> dast roo delam nazar :hitwall:



haghighate . madaram 1 hafte pish ye nafar ro baraye ezdevaj behem moarefi kard ke nazaramo bedam .

ye hesabe sar angoshti ke kardam didam :

1 sal daram ke lisans begiram

3 sal daram ke fogh begiram

2 sal bayad beram khedmat

mishe chand sal ?!! 6 sal yani mishe 29 salam .

taaaaaze vaghti ke 29 salam shod age hame chiz khub pish rafte bashe bayad tuye in bazare kar beram donbale kar va az sefr shoru konam .

bade chand daghighe hesab ketab , goftam : ishala 7 sal dige behesh fekr mikonam .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> haghighate . madaram 1 hafte pish ye nafar ro baraye ezdevaj behem moarefi kard ke nazaramo bedam .
> 
> ye hesabe sar angoshti ke kardam didam :
> 
> 1 sal daram ke lisans begiram
> 
> 3 sal daram ke fogh begiram
> 
> 2 sal bayad beram khedmat
> 
> mishe chand sal ?!! 6 sal yani mishe 29 salam .
> 
> taaaaaze vaghti ke 29 salam shod age hame chiz khub pish rafte bashe bayad tuye in bazare kar beram donbale kar va az sefr shoru konam .
> 
> bade chand daghighe hesab ketab , goftam : ishala 7 sal dige behesh fekr mikonam .


baba in ke gaye khubeshe aslan giram ke ezdevaj kardi chejoory mikhay zendegi koni ? hamin 2 sale avval pir mishi karet be talagh mikeshe in gheymat rooz afzun maskan ham az hamin afzayeshe jamiyad miyad bikari ham hamin tor man age oon ahmaghi ke in kar roo karda roo gir biyaram ba dastam khafash mikonam


alanam mesle khar inha gir kardan to gel nemitunam ba in jaamiyat chikar konan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> baba in ke gaye khubeshe aslan giram ke ezdevaj kardi chejoory mikhay zendegi koni ? hamin 2 sale avval pir mishi karet be talagh mikeshe in gheymat rooz afzun maskan ham az hamin afzayeshe jamiyad miyad bikari ham hamin tor man age oon ahmaghi ke in kar roo karda roo gir biyaram ba dastam khafash mikonam
> 
> 
> alanam mesle khar inha gir kardan to gel nemitunam ba in jaamiyat chikar konan


Baaes va baanish ke Khomeini boud ke alaan be darak e asfal rafteh, va mikhaast ke gousht e dam e toup dorost bekoneh. Khodesh saghat shod, vali aasaar e hemaaghat haash ta saal ha ba mellat khaahad boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Islam shall be the winner @ghara ghan 
ایران به برهوتی خشک، با مردمانی گرسنه و آواره بدل می شود-GunazTV / اخبار
ایران به برهوتی خشک، با مردمانی گرسنه و آواره بدل می شود
Bazar Ertəsi, 23.03.2014 04:07
*گوناز تی وی: یکی از پژوهشگران محیط زیست ایران هشدار داده که ایران در آینده نه چندان دور، به بیابانی برهوتی با مردمانی گرسنه و آوراه بدل خواهد شد.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، این سخن را دکتر ناصر کرمی؛ اقلیم شناس، پژوهشگر، نویسنده و روزنامه نگار حوزه محیط زیست اعلام کرده که در دانشگاه "برگن" نروژ تدریس می کند. او معتقد است که "ایران در حال تبدیل شدن به کشور سومالی است! یک بیابان برهوتی و بی‌ انتها با مردمانی گرسنه و آواره!"*

*مدتی قبل، سازمان هوا - فضایی ملی آمریکا (ناسا) هم اعلام کرد که در 100 سال آینده، مناطق خشک و نیمه خشک کره رمین با خشکسالی های طولانی مدت و کاهش شدید باران رو برو خواهد شد.*

*این هشدارها در حالی داده می شود که آینده نگری از وظایف دولت ها است که برای جلوگیری از بحران های اجتماعی و سیاسی در آینده کوشا بوده و مردم را برای حفظ محیط زیست تشویق و یاری کنند اما در ایران بر عکس این اندیشه رفتار می شود.*

*مردم تورک آذربایجان برای حمایت از دریاچه اورمیه و دیگر منابع طبیعی منطقه خود به خیابان ها، پارک ها، جنگل ها، کوه ها و یا کنار دریاچه اورمیه می روند و خواهان اقدام های عملی دولت در نجات دادن این دریاچه و دیگر منابع طبیعی و محیط زیستی آذربایجان می شوند اما دولت ایران و نیروهای امنیتی آن، نه تنها از این انسان ها و خواست های قانونی آنان حمایت نمی کنند، بلکه آنان را دسته دسته در خانه ها و مناطق اجتماعشان دستگیر و زندانی می کنند.*

*این نویسنده ساکن کشور نروژ در رابطه با احساس مسئولیت در دولت ایران برای حفظ محیط زیست می گوید: "قاطع عرض می کنم که در دولت اراده ی جدی برای حفظ محیط زیست وجود ندارد. از طرفی دیگر، مطالبه ی مردم هم حفظ محیط زیست نیست و طبیعی است که الویت دولت هم حفظ محیط زیست نباشد. مطالبه ی مردم مهار گرانی ها و پایین آمدن قیمت دلار و امثال این موارد بود و دولت هم به همین موارد اهمیت می دهد."*

*این پژوهشگر محیط زیست در رابطه با وضعیت محیط زیست در ایران می گوید: از این اسفناک تر نمی شد!*

*او در ادامه می افزاید: کاملاً صریح عرض می کنم که ما با شتاب در حال از دست دادن همه چیز‌ هستیم. ما در حال از دست دادن میراث طبیعی خود هستیم.*

*دکتر ناصر کرمی در ادامه به آغاز خشکسالی در ایران و تاثیر آن بر گیاه در این کشور اشاره کرده، می افزاید: به خصوص این که وارد دوره ی خشکسالی‌ هم شدیم و این دوره ی خشکسالی‌ به معنای این است که آبشخور‌ها و پوشش گیاهی در حال از بین رفتن است و فرسایش خاک، شدت پیدا می‌کند.*

*او خشکسالی را مهمترین بحران زیست محیطی ایران می داند که منظره ایران را دگرگون خواهد کرد و می افزاید: من فکر می کنم مهمترین بحران زیست محیطی، بحران خشکسالی است و این بحران، سال ها ادامه خواهد داشت و ما را به یک کشور مطلقاً بیابانی و خشک تبدیل خواهد کرد و چشم انداز ایران را به طور کلی دگرگون خواهد کرد.*

*او در ادامه، ایران را در آستانه ورود به جرگه 10 کشور خشکسالی زده اعلام می کند: ۱۰ کشوری که به عنوان بدبخت ترین کشورها در میان کشورهای جهان شناخته می شوند، کشورهای بدون آب و اسیر خشکسالی اند و ما در حال وارد شدن به جرگه این ۱۰ کشور هستیم. این مسئله ی بسیار مهمی ست اما از آن جایی که همه سیاست زده هستند، توجهی به آن ندارند.*

*سومالی، جیبوتی، کنیا، اتیوپی، اوگاندا، نیجریه، گابن و گامبیا جزو کشورهای بسیار غنی بودند که مدت هاست در بحران های عمیق حاصل از خشکسالی و بی آبی گرفتار آمده اند. فقط در پنج کشور سومالی، جیبوتی، اتیوپی، کنیا و اوگاندا از جولای 2011 تا آگوست 2012 در حدود 260.000 نفر در اثر گرسنگی مرده اند.*

*این دسته از اخطارها بارها توسط متخصصان و فعالان محیط زیست آذربایجان اعلام شده اند اما دولت ایران، در پاسخ به این هشدارها، تورکان را به "پان تورکیسم" متهم کرده، زندانی می کند.*

*چرا که نه تنها متخصصان آذربایجان بلکه مردم شهرها و روستا هم آثار شوم خشکیدن دریاچه اورمیه را در زندگی روزانه خودشان لمس کی کنند و برای نجات آذربایجان فریاد می زنند.*

*بیش از 90 درصد کارشناسان معتقدند که آب لازم برای نجات حال و آینده آذربایجان باید از سه منبع: رود زاب، رود آراز (ارس) و دریای خزر تامین شود اما مقام های سیاسی ایران انتقال آب از حوزه های دیگر به حوزه آبریز درباچه اورمیه را به "صرفه اقتصادی" نمی دانند.*

*اگر امروز این آب ها به هر قیمتی شده، به آذربایجان منتقل نشوند، در آن روزهایی که به گفته دکتر ناصر کرمی، ایران به جرگه کشورهای خشک و بی آب وارد خواهد شد و مردمانش در پی قطره ای، خانه و کاشانه هایشان را ترک کرده و آواره خواهند شد، صدها برابر هزینه خواهند کرد تا اندکی آب به منطقه بیاورند. *

*اگر امروز، مبلغی (هر چند کلان به نظر برسد) برای انتقال آب از آن سه منبع هزینه شود، از ابتلای آذربایجان به سرنوشت کشورهای خشکسالی زده، جلوگیری خواهد شد.*

*گوناز تی وی*

*E.H*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

نقض مجدد آتش بس از سوی نیروهای اشغالگر ارمنی/دیدار وزرای خارجه آذربایجان و ارمنستان در لاهه-GunazTV / اخبار

نقض مجدد آتش بس از سوی نیروهای اشغالگر ارمنی/دیدار وزرای خارجه آذربایجان و ارمنستان در لاهه
Bazar Ertəsi, 23.03.2014 06:36
*گوناز تی وی: نیروهای ارتش اشغالگر ارمنستان همچنان به نقض آتش بس و تیر اندازی به سوی مواضع جمهوری آذربایجان ادامه می دهند. طی سال گذشته میلادی این نیروها نزدیک به 1700 مورد نقض آتش بس در خط مقدم جبهه انجام داده و تما م رژیم های بین المللی را زیر پا گذاشته اند. ارمنستان تنها با حمایت های ایران و روسیه به سرکشی از مقررات و رژیم های بین المللی مبادرت می ورزد. در عین حال خبر می رسد طی روزهای آتی وزرای خارجه جمهوری آذربایجان با ارمنستان در "لاهه" دیدار خواهند کرد.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، وزارت دفاع جمهوري آذربايجان در دومین روز از سال جدید، از نقض مجدد آتش بس و تيراندازي نيروهاي مسلح ارمنستان از مواضع استقراری خود واقع در ارتفاعات بخش "به رده" خبر داد.بنا به اظهارات وزارت دفاع جمهوري آذربايجان نیروهای مسلح ارمنستان مناطق فضولی، سید احمدلی، آغدام، خوجاوند و گرانبوی را مورد تیراندازی قرار دادند.نيروهاي مسلح جمهوري آذربايجان نیز در پاسخ به حمله نيروهاي اشغالگر ارمنستان، به مواضع آن ها تيراندازي کردند.

این در حالی است که "آرتسرون هوانیسیان" سخنگوی وزارت دفاع ارمنستان بار دیگر ادعاهای جمهوری آذربایجان در خصوص نقض مقررات آتش بس درخطوط تماس را ردکرده و با واهمه از جو سنگین و فشارهای بین المللی که بر علیه این دولت اشغالگر وجود دارد، ادعای نقض مداوم آتش بس از سوی نیروهای کشورش را "توطئه" نامیده است!

از سوی دیگر گفته می شود طی روزهای آتی المار محمدیاراف وزیر خارجه آذربایجان با ادوارد نعلبندیان وزیر امور خارجه ارمنستان دیدار خواهد کرد. این دیدار 24 و 25 مارس در لاهه انجام خواهد شد.همچنین روسای گروه مینسک نیز در ماه آوریل جهت نظارت بر مرز بین دو کشور آذربایجان و ارمنستان به منطقه سفر خواهند کرد.

لازم به ذکر است در سال گذشته میلادی، ارامنه بصورت مکرر 1796 بار آتش بس را در خط مقدم نقض کرده اند. در پی درگیری های ارتش ارامنه و آزربایجان در منطقه قره باغ 8 سرباز آذربایجان شهید شده و 11 سرباز دیگر نیز زخمی شده اند که پیش بینی می شود با روند موجود در سال جاری آمار نقض آتش بس بسیار بالاتر از سال گذشته خواهد بود .

 گفتنی است ایران مهمترین شریک ارمنستان در منطقه محسوب می شود و نقش مهمی در تداوم اشغال اراضی آذربایجان دارد. بدین ترتیب رژیم اسلامی تا آخر سال 92 چند قرار داد بزرگ همکاری با ارمنستان، در بخش های انرژی، تسلیحات نظامی و صنایع دیگر به امضا خواهد رساند که این امر تا حدودی می تواند ورشکستگی کامل اقتصادی کشور ارمنستان را تا حدودی به تاخیر بیاندازد.

گفته می شود از ابتدای سال جدید نیز بخشی از قراردادهای بین دو کشور آغاز خواهد شد که سود کلانی برای دولت اشغالگر ارمنستان خواهد داشت. گسترش همکاری ها در بخش انرژی مهم ترین و بزرگترین این همکاری ها خواهد بود.

گوناز تی وی

R.C
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ghara ghan said:


> @Islam shall be the winner if you thinking "Agriculture" use all the water you are misinform ! industry use more water than "Agriculture" iran's power plant use more water than iran's "Agriculture" have any idea why all the nuclear reactors build near sea ? cuz they need WATER we are mostly desert country we are lucky to have some mountain but it doesn't mean the propaganda you read about feeding ! the truth is we are increasing our pop in the time the ME losing it's water i have talk about this issues in other forum too and all we agree that the earth cant hold this much pop and first if all the people of ME-India are responsible for that let me show you something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the countries like turkey they have sea for their industrial needs and they use drink able water for their people but in iran we dont have such thing iran just need 50 million it will be easier for gov to provide job for them less pop means less water wasted we could use that water for industry we could use that what which wasted in our power planet to export electricity to our Neighbor . let me give you easier example to understand it iranians use gas as much as Total of all European countries which we could sell that "gas" this works same for water
> 
> 
> dast roo delam nazar


Dude, I am not gonna discuss it here, not because there is any thing wrong but solely because maybe I don't have enough knowledge to discuss it further.
About power plants you mentioned, first of all let me introduce myself once more, I have PhD in power systems from UT, and I have resume of working for MOE in Iran. So, don't mind me but "What you are saying about the amount of water used in power industry is wrong and baseless ". Amount of used water in power plants has never been a concern, and by using the cycling water system it would never be a serious problem any time soon, and better to mention, that this cycling system is not invented due to concerns of water shortage, but because the specific deoxidized kinda of water that is used. Also you'd better know that the needed water is commonly supplied by digging a simple well near the power plant site.
Also for that nuclear power plants you mentioned, better to know that more than concerns of excessive amount of water usage, it is security and altitude based efficiency factors, that are forcing elements for making nuclear power plants onshore.


Islam shall be the winner said:


> iran's power plant use more water than iran's "Agriculture" have any idea why all the nuclear reactors build near sea ?


BTW dude, just search it on the web and you will see you are wrong.
Oh, I don't have the habit to reveal so much information without being paid.



rmi5 said:


> @Islam shall be the winner post e @ghara ghan ra bekhoun. Inha hame tou ketaab ha formuleh shodeh va masaa'el e saade i hast aziz. man ham be shoma tozih daadam. vaghti Iran az 60 million gozasht, vaared e mantaghe ye khatar shod. Age 120 million beshe, yani paayin tarin khat e masraf e aab e saraaneh ye 1000 m^3/aadam , oun moghe misheh mesle sahraa ye Africa va arabestan.(consider that means increase), then, jaame e san'ati besheh >>> meat consumption Agricultural production(oloufeh) , + heavy industry , +Average e Masraf e Ghaza , + 1000 ta aamel e dige ke dar natijeh misheh afzaayesh e masraf e saraaneh ye aab be tor e vahshatnaak. oun a'daad e 1000, 2000 ke khotout e bohrani hastand ra ham bande az kotob e elmi khoundam ke natije ye kaar e kolli scientist hast va bebakhshid az khodam biroun dar nayaavordam
> +++ man farzam in boudeh ke aab va jam'iyat be tor motenaaseb pakhsh shodeh baasheh ke aslan intor nist, in bish az had khoshbinaaneh hast.


Ok, maybe you are right.
Anyway, thanks for the information.



S00R3NA said:


> bade chand daghighe hesab ketab , goftam : ishala* 7 sal dige behesh fekr mikonam* .


he he he, nice calculation.



rmi5 said:


> ایران به برهوتی خشک، با مردمانی گرسنه و آواره بدل می شود-GunazTV / اخبار


LoL, badal shode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Islam shall be the winner said:


> I don't have the habit to reveal so much information without being paid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ghara ghan said:


>


He he, lol, was just kidding, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

کارشناس ایرانی: دریاچه اورمیه تبدیل به شوره‌زار می‌شود-GunazTV / اخبار

کارشناس ایرانی: دریاچه اورمیه تبدیل به شوره‌زار می‌شود
Çərsənbə Axşamı, 24.03.2014 08:23
*گوناز تی وی:بحث خشک شدن دریاچه اورمیه چندین سال است به مبحث اصلی کارشناسان و فعالین مدنی آذربایجان جنوبی بدل شده است که در این رابطه برخورد نژادپرستانه و امنیتی دولت ایران با معترضین،موضع واضح ایران در مورد اوضاع دریاچه اورمیه مشخص شده و در حالی که خود ایران توان و خواست نجات دریاچه اورمیه را ندارد،از ورود گروه های خارجی به مسئله نیز جلوگیری شده است و مسئله بررسی احیای دریاچه آذربایجان به کنفرانس هایی که بیشتر برای صرف شیرینی و چای تشکیل می شود،خلاصه شده است .*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی،دوشنبه 4 فروردین 93 ،مزدک میررضائی کارشناس ارشد محیط‌ ‌زیست ضمن اینکه وضعیت کنونی دریاچه اورمیه را بحرانی میداند،از شوره زار شدن این دریاچه در آینده ای بسیار نزدیک خبر داده است.*

*بسیاری دیگر از کارشناسان ایرانی بر این باورند که احیای دریاچه اورمیه کار سختی است و خود مقامات دولتی ایران نیز بارها گفته اند که ایران به تنهایی قادر به احیای دریاچه اورمیه نخواهد بود .*

*دو هفته گذشته نیز مدیر ستاد احیای دریاچه اورمیه گفته بود:" به نظر من، دلیل "خشکسالی" برای خشک شدن دریاچه اورمیه، یک بهانه است و ما با سوء مدیریت در استفاده از منابع آبی دریاچه موجب به وجود آمدن وضعیت فعلی آن شده ایم. زیرا زمانی از آب دریاچه ارومیه 1.5 میلیارد متر مکعب برداشت می شد که اکنون این میزان به 5.5 میلیارد متر مکعب رسیده است و باید این میزان آب را به دریاچه بازگردانیم."*

*وی اعتراف کرده است که وضعیت فعلی دریاچه اورمیه ناشی از نبود برنامه بلند مدت بهره برداری از منابع طبیعی بوده و دولت ایران موجب به وجود آمدن وضعیت فعلی برای دریاچه ارومیه می باشد.*

*مدیر ستاد نجات دریاچه اورمیه با اشاره به دیدار کارشناسان بین المللی از دریاچه اورمیه گفته است: "خوشبختانه و بر خلاف دریاچه هامون، برای کم کاری و نجات دریاچه اورمیه بهانه ای نداریم. زیرا برای تامین حقابه هامون باید دست به دامان افغان ها باشیم اما دریاچه اورمیه را خودمان خشک کردیم و باید آب مورد نیاز آن را هم خودمان تامین کنیم."*

*از طرفی دیگر یکشنبه 25 اسفند 92 ،مدیر ملی طرح حفاظت از تالابهای ایران با اعتراف به اوضاع فاجعه بار دریاچه اورمیه گفته بود:" اگر دریاچه ارومیه را نجات ندهیم در آینده نه چندان دور با مشکل توفانهای نمکی و شن های روان در منطقه مواجه خواهیم شد".در حالی که آمار و ارقام و پیش بینی های بسیاری از کارشناسان نشان میدهد که که در صورت خشک شدن دریاچه اورمیه نزدیک به 14 میلیون نفر از ساکنین منطقه باید بالاجبار موطن خود را ترک کنند،محسن سلیمانی روزبهانی در نشست بین المللی تخصصی«یافتن راه حل برای تالابهای درمعرض خشک شدن با تاکید بر تالابهای اورمیه و هامون» در سازمان حفاظت محیط زیست ایران اظهار کرده بود که حدود پنج میلیون نفر در محدوده حوزه دریاچه اورمیه زندگی می کنند که درصورت خشک شدن این تالاب با معضلات زیادی مواجه خواهند شد، همچنین حیات حیوانات و گونه های گیاهی نیز در معرض خطر قرار می گیرد.*

*لازم به ذکر است کنفرانس های مربوط به احیای دریاچه اورمیه بدون در نظر گرفتن بودجه لازم برای احیای دریاچه اورمیه برگزار میشود و بودجه ای نیز برای احیای این دریاچه در لایحه بودجه سال 93 وجود ندارد.*

*گفتنی است احیای دریاچه اورمیه یکی از وعده های حسن روحانی در تبلیغات قبل از انتخابات به مردم آذربایجان بوده است که دولت وی بر خلاف وعده ها تاکنون هیچ گام عملی برای تغییر وضع موجود این دریاچه نیز انجام برنداشته است.*

*گوناز تی وی*

*H.M*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Interesting site
EDC is Everyday Carry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ایران:حقوق کارگران برای برای تامین هزینه مواد غذایی مورد نیاز خانوار نیز کفاف نمی کند-GunazTV / اخبار

ایران:حقوق کارگران برای برای تامین هزینه مواد غذایی مورد نیاز خانوار نیز کفاف نمی کند
Çərsənbə Axşamı, 24.03.2014 06:47
*گوناز تی وی: با شروع سال جدید در ایران،دغدغه های اقتصادی خانوارها بیش از پیش افزایش یافته است،افزایش قیمت کالاها و بالا رفتن هزینه خانوار و در مقابل عدم وجود حقوق و معاش کافی بیشتر در بین کارگران بسیار نگران کننده است .*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی،طبق بیانیه های رسمی دولت ایران در هفته های گذشته حداقل حقوق کاگران در سال جدید برابر با 608 هزار تومان خواهد بود. با این حال بانک مرکزی ایران در گزارشی که از قیمت مواد غذایی در سال گذشته منتشر کرده، متوسط هزینه ماهانه یک خانواده چهار نفره تنها برای ۹ کالای خوراکی بیش از ۶۹۰هزار تومان می شود.*

*بر اساس آمارهای منتشر شده، سرانه مصرف سالانه گوشت قرمز در ایران برای هر نفر ۵/ ۱۲ کیلوگرم، گوشت مرغ ۲۳ و ماهی ۵/ ۷ کیلو گرم است که این ترتیب هر ایرانی به طور متوسط، در ماه کمی بیشتر از یک کیلو گوشت قرمز، ۱۹۰۰گرم مرغ و ۶۲۵ گرم ماهی مصرف می‌کند که با توجه به متوسط قیمت این سه ماده غذایی هزینه مصرف یک‌ماهه‌ی یک خانواده چهار نفره برای همین سه ماده غذایی برابر با ۲۲۹ هزار تومان خواهد بود.*

*این در حالی است که اگر کارگری ذره ای از مرز آمار ارائه شده از طرف دولت ایران تخطی کرده و مصرف این سه ماده غذایی را در حدود بسیار کمی نیز افزایش دهد،بیش از 50 درصد حقوق ماهیانه وی به این سه ماده غذایی هزینه می شود.*

*همچنین قیمت هر لیتر شیر در ایران در سال ۱۳۹۲ با افزایش قابل توجهی به ۲۴۳۲ تومان رسیده است. قیمت هر کیلو پنیر پاستوریزه نیز ۱۲هزار تومان و پنیر غیرپاستوریزه ۱۷هزار تومان برآورد شده است . با نگاهی به آمار مصرف شیر در کشورهای اروپایی که متوسط 250 لیتر در سال برای هر نفر می باشد،متوجه می شویم که اگر یک ایرانی 150 لیتر کم تر از متوسط جهانی شیر و کمتر از 50 درصد از آمار متوسط جهانی پنیر مصرف کند،باز هزینه های ماهیانه وی برای شیر و پنیر از مرز 125 هزار تومان تجاوز می کند.*

*بانک مرکزی مصرف سرانه سالیانه شیر و پنیر در ایران را 100 لیتر و 100 کیلوگرم اعلام کرده است.*

*هر ایرانی در روز اگر ۲۸۰ گرم میوه مصرف کند که کمتر از ۴۰۰ گرم میزان توصیه شده است. با این حال با توجه به متوسط قیمت برخی میوه‌های پر مصرف، تنها هزینه یک‌ماهه یک خانوار ۴ نفره (با در نظر گرفتن ۲۸۰ گرم مصرف روزانه) بیش از ۲۳۰هزار تومان در ماه خواهد بود که بیش از 1/3 (یک سوم)حقوق ماهیانه یک کارگر را در بر میگیرد.*

*قیمت برنج داخلی، تخم مرغ و چای خارجی نیز بر اساس آمار اعلام شده توسط بانک مرکزی ایران به ترتیب کیلویی ۵۵۰۰ تومان، ۴۷۹۰ تومان و۳۰هزار تومان محاسبه شده است. سرانه مصرف این مواد خوراکی نیز در ایران ۴۰ کیلوگرم برنج، ۸ کیلوگرم تخم مرغ و یک و نیم کیلوگرم چای است که هزینه یک خانوار چهار نفره برای این سه ماده غذایی بیش از 100 هزار تومان و 1/6(یک ششم) درآمد ماهیانه یک کارگر خواهد بود .*

*با توجه به آمار ارائه شده در بالا که فقط مربوط به تغذیه یک خانوار 4 نفره می باشد،هزینه ابتدایی ترین مخارج خانوار از حقوق یک کارگر ساده تجاوز می کند و اگر گرانی محتمل مواد غذایی در سال جدید را نیز در نظر بگیریم،میتوان به اوضاع نابسامان و شرایط سخت تداوم حیات در کشور ورشکسته ایران پی برد.*

*گفتنی است تحریم های غرب بر علیه ایران همچنان پابرجاست و وضعیت کنونی ایران نیز ناشی از این مسئله ارزیابی مشود که ضرورت عقب نشینی ایران از مواضع اتمی خود و تغییر سیاست های خود نسبت به اوضاع سوریه را پراهمیت تر می کند و انتظار میرود به دلیل فشارهای کمرشکن اقتصادی بر روی ایران،این کشور از مواضع خود در دو مورد ذکر شده به کلی عقب نشینی کند .*

*گوناز تی وی*

*H.M*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ghara ghan said:


> dude you talk in the way which make me feel "there is no redemption for water problem" we can avoid all these if we reduce our populations otherwise we gonna face catastrophe in qajar era iran pop was about 8 million in end of pahlavi pop was 30 million but now it's about 80 million and it will increase if we don't stop it more pop means we need more water every person need water for drinking washing etc and ofc we will need to provide more power plant which need a lot of water all the industry we have need water now you have 3 options to do
> 
> 1 find more water
> 2 spend your water wisely (sahmiye bandi ab )
> 3 kill the reason which force us to seek more water
> 
> i chose the 3 options if we decrees our pop we can avoid a lot of things


 

Are you Anatolian Turk? or Iranian Turkmen? or Azerbaijani Turk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Alienoz_TR said:


> Are you Anatolian Turk? or Iranian Turkmen? or Azerbaijani Turk?


does it matter ?


----------



## iranigirl2

*salam be hameh, eid mobarak*!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ghara ghan said:


> does it matter ?


 
You discuss Iranian issues as you are from Iranian soil, but your affinity is with Turkey and Türkmenistan. Strange, isnt it?


----------



## Nomad16

my flags have long story but i think the strange thing is your flags where are you from why you don't have a flag ? 

@Alienoz_TR


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> my flags have long story but i think the strange thing is your flags where are you from why you don't have a flag ?


_TR >> Turkiye, I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

ghara ghan said:


> my flags have long story but i think the strange thing is your flags where are you from why you don't have a flag ?
> 
> @Alienoz_TR


 
Haci, ben Türk'üm; bir tarafım da Tatardir. Hem Türkce hem Tatarca bilermen. İstedgin dilde konuşuruz, danışırız, aytariz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> _TR >> Turkiye, I guess


i have to be sure about it 



Alienoz_TR said:


> Haci, ben Türk'üm; bir tarafım da Tatardir. Hem Türkce hem Tatarca bilermen. İstedgin dilde konuşuruz, danışırız, aytariz.


well met than brother im Iranian Turkmen im glad to have you here

dudes im downloading i ill come back few hours later

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

OLOOOM PAYEH GHABOOL SHODAM 

 

ay dige rahtam ! khodaya shokret ! damet garm khoda !

labe marz boodam asasi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

chuck : awesome tv series , but seriously dont watch the season finale !

it simply sucked !

the most sucky season finale in history ! i feel i was back stabbed by the producer !

idiot !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> OLOOOM PAYEH GHABOOL SHODAM
> 
> 
> 
> ay dige rahtam ! khodaya shokret ! damet garm khoda !
> 
> labe marz boodam asasi


berekella !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



haman10 said:


> chuck : awesome tv series , but seriously dont watch the season finale !
> 
> it simply sucked !
> 
> the most sucky season finale in history ! i feel i was back stabbed by the producer !
> 
> idiot !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> berekella !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


chakerim 


ghara ghan said:


>


shoma ham didish ? vaghean maskhare bood !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

‫تجمع در مقابل سفارت پاکستان در تهران | Facebook‬
‫تجمع در مقابل کنسولگری پاکستان در مشهد | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

@Hazzy997 , @haman10 
Hey guys you have mentioned me today, excuse me, I have got a serious cold, and I was taking a serum, situation is very bad here, see you guys as soon as I get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Hazzy997 , @haman10
> Hey guys you have mentioned me today, excuse me, I have got a serious cold, and I was taking a serum, situation is very bad here, see you guys as soon as I get better.


Are you still alive?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

@Islam shall be the winner i never use serum in my life i wonder how do you get sick  i NEVER get sick and if i do i never go to doctor , never use Drug just drink tea a lot eat more portegal and tell my mom to cook sup after a week i become healthy again  btw i hop you be ok as soon as possible 



rmi5 said:


> Are you still alive?


lol fekonam morde gharare 2 bare zende beshe bad dastanesh roo to majaleye rooz haye zendegi ghesmat "anhay ke morde va zende shodeh and " chap kone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Hazzy997 , @haman10
> Hey guys you have mentioned me today, excuse me, I have got a serious cold, and I was taking a serum, situation is very bad here, see you guys as soon as I get better.


Take care bro , see you soon



ghara ghan said:


> and if i do i never go to doctor


Lol ! you think thats cool ?

you think youre pahlevan ?! ? 

dude , please go to doctor for every single incident !! an small Streptococcus pneumoniae infection (if not cured properly with anti-biotic help) can lead to serious heart problems later in life .

please take care



ای ایران said:


> ‫تجمع در مقابل سفارت پاکستان در تهران | Facebook‬
> ‫تجمع در مقابل کنسولگری پاکستان در مشهد | Facebook‬


ye mosht ahmagh terrorist shodan hamsayeye ma !

mexic hamsaye sare ma ham hamsaye darim !!

hamsayeye mexic , amricast hamsaye . hamsaye ma pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Pope Sixtus III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

boro halesho bebar  only for the ones who know what this means :

The name of Sixtus is often connected with a great building boom in Rome: Santa Sabina on the Aventine Hill was dedicated during his pontificate and he built Santa Maria Maggiore, whose dedication to Mary the Mother of God reflected his acceptance of the Ecumenical council of Ephesus which closed in 431

the most funny part :

One of his main concerns was in restoring peace between Cyril of Alexandria and the Syrians 

peace !!  


If any man worship the icon of the beast , the same shall drink from the wine of the wrath of God 

rev , 14:9

so apollyon / abaddon my a$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Pope Sixtus III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> boro halesho bebar  only for the ones who know what this means :
> 
> The name of Sixtus is often connected with a great building boom in Rome: Santa Sabina on the Aventine Hill was dedicated during his pontificate and he built Santa Maria Maggiore, whose dedication to Mary the Mother of God reflected his acceptance of the Ecumenical council of Ephesus which closed in 431
> 
> the most funny part :
> 
> One of his main concerns was in restoring peace between Cyril of Alexandria and the Syrians
> 
> peace !!
> 
> 
> If any man worship the icon of the beast , the same shall drink from the wine of the wrath of God
> 
> rev , 14:9
> 
> so apollyon / abaddon my a$$





> ones who know what this means


i am in the "not this one" group.
esm kachal ro mizaran Zolf ali, sharhe hale in forume, taraf andazeh ... nemifahme esmesh ro gozashtan *think tank* .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> you think youre pahlevan ?! ?
> dude , please go to doctor for every single incident !! an small Streptococcus pneumoniae infection (if not cured properly with anti-biotic help) can lead to serious heart problems later in life .


Pff in Turkey the Streptococcus pneumoniae gets infected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Pff in Turkey the Streptococcus pneumoniae gets infected.


thats turkish style ? 

================

iran should hand over the balouchistan to pakistan  

pakistanis have gone crazy after last night 

Iran Should Hand Over Baluchistan To Paistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> thats turkish style ?




But on a serious note, i never called doctor for beeing sick except of this one pneumonia when i was 8, i got 12 injections each one day and rotational on right and left buns, after the 6th or 7th day i started crying when i saw the syringe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> when i was 8


 poor little man 




xenon54 said:


> i never called doctor for beeing sick


on a more serious note , not calling or visiting a doctor is not being tough !!!

do u ever go for yearly check ups ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Hazzy997 , @haman10
> Hey guys you have mentioned me today, excuse me, I have got a serious cold, and I was taking a serum, situation is very bad here, see you guys as soon as I get better.



Hope you're feeling better soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

KAL-EL said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon


congrats on becoming a TTA .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

So many of you Iranians are talking negatively about Pakistan?

Bring yourselves forth so that I can distribute retribution.

@haman10 you were saying a lot of things about us Pakistanis.

Please come apply perfume and come to Pakistan, if you dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> do u ever go for yearly *check ups ?*


Whats that? Is it edible? 

No i dont go to checkups, i heard they are sticking their fingers into your rear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> So many of you Iranians are talking negatively about Pakistan?
> 
> Bring yourselves forth so that I can distribute retribution.
> 
> @haman10 you were saying a lot of things about us Pakistanis.
> 
> Please come apply perfume and come to Pakistan, if you dare.


not everything is about zoore bazoo 

using brain is better than insult and threat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> not everything is about zoore bazoo
> 
> using brain is better than insult and threat



I invite you. I will show you Baluchistan jonemon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Whats that? Is it edible?
> 
> No i dont go to checkups, i heard they are sticking their fingers into your rear.


not most of the times , depending on your age 
sometimes its a prostate exam which is done when youre 50+ years old

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

haman10 said:


> congrats on becoming a TTA .



Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> not most of the times , depending on your age
> sometimes its a prostate exam which is done when youre 50+ years old


So that means i can go there without fearing a surprise till im 50?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> So that means i can go there without fearing a surprise till im 50?


yes , be sure doctors are not a fan of that examination either

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> yes , be sure doctors are not a fan of that examination either


Thanks, you probably extended my life expectancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> poor little man
> 
> 
> 
> on a more serious note , not calling or visiting a doctor is not being tough !!!
> 
> do u ever go for yearly check ups ?


a Man never use doctor,* Neverrrrrrrrrrrr*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

Modern day Iranians are acting very weird and hostile towards Pakistan, but we share a lot of history together.

I hope Iranian people will stop seeing red, and start to realize we have one of the most peaceful borders on Earth, minus the smugglers. They should not disrespect us, and we should not disrespect them.

Look at this Iranian. He is reciting the poetry of our national poet Allama Iqbal:





Pakistanis and Iranians have much to learn from each other. The younger generation of Iran is foolish. The older generation from the time of the Shah was very much more wise. I do not support Shah, but the bazaurg people of Iran in that time were more wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> a Man never use doctor, neverrrrrrrrrrrr.


never , till they bring him with a gurney 



RazPaK said:


> The younger generation of Iran is foolish






RazPaK said:


> Modern day Iranians are acting very weird and hostile towards Pakistan


are you sure there is no special reason behind that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> never , till they bring him with a gurney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure there is no special reason behind that ?



You guy don't make sense. That is the problem. If a criminal from your neighborhood comes to attack me, do I have the right to hate your entire neighborhood?

You young guys from Iran are nationalists. Of course it will not make sense to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> never , till they bring him with a gurney


no way i will kill myself with c4 after drinking 2L sulfuric acid.
i prefer grass darmany.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

haman10 said:


> are you sure there is no special reason behind that ?



Iranians/@haman10……You should learn something from Indians as well.

They have our animosity much larger than you

They face some of the worst terrorist acts from our extremists

We have a contentious issue (Kashmir) to resolve since independence with them.

We together fought wars and kills each other numerously in the battlefields.

But inspite of all these we still have a better forum relationship with them as we both respect each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Tameem said:


> Iranians/@haman10……You should learn something from Indians as well.
> 
> They have our animosity much larger than you
> 
> They face some of the worst terrorist acts from our extremists
> 
> We have a contentious issue (Kashmir) to resolve since independence with them.
> 
> We together fought wars and kills each other numerously in the battlefields.
> 
> But inspite of all these we still have a better forum relationship with them as we both respect each other.





> We are glad that they got someone else to kill.


too much respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

ای ایران said:


> ‫تجمع در مقابل سفارت پاکستان در تهران | Facebook‬
> ‫تجمع در مقابل کنسولگری پاکستان در مشهد | Facebook‬


The rallies in Tehran and Mashhad are starting soon, in less than 30 mins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

ای ایران said:


> The rallies in Tehran and Mashhad are starting soon, in less than 30 mins.



Have fun my friend. You kaafirs cannot do anything.


----------



## Tameem

ای ایران said:


> The rallies in Tehran and Mashhad are starting soon, in less than 30 mins.



Pictures Please........&Pop Corns too



RazPaK said:


> Have fun my friend. You *kaafirs* cannot do anything.



No Bro...Its too much!


----------



## RazPaK

Tameem said:


> Pictures Please........&Pop Corns too



Oy zara dimagh ko tanda rakh. Yeh Iraani forum par ghussay walay hain, magar, Iran mein bhi boht achay lokh hain.

Iran humara Pakistan ka duhshman ban chata hain to khair. Humay hindu bhi ney shikaast de sakay. Bus. Inka ronaa sun lo. Iran aur Pakistan dono mein boht achay lokh hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

RazPaK said:


> You kaafirs.



Oh looky here, a Hindu is trying to insult us in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

ای ایران said:


> Oh looky here, a Hindu is trying to insult us in Arabic.



I am musalmaan. Perhaps your people that were raped by Saudis are Arabs. We are not. We only follow the religion. Not the blood.


----------



## Ostad

RazPaK said:


> I am musalmaan. Perhaps your people that were raped by Saudis are Arabs. We are not. We only follow the religion. Not the blood.


watch the mouth thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

ای ایران said:


> Oh looky here, a Hindu is trying to insult us in Arabic.


we Hindus dont hate you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Ostad said:


> watch the mouth thanks.



You Iranians should wash your mouth before saying Pakistani. 

Your people are saying negative things about us. Not us.

We are in general very friendly people. But If you your people want to insult us then realize this. We don't take shit from anyone. Not Arabs or Persians either. The Turks realized this and consider us equals.



45'22' said:


> we Hindus dont hate you guys



Hahahaha. Apni aquaat ab samaj aye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

okay .have a good day equal Pakistani.(i am not Persian)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Ostad said:


> okay .have a good day equal Pakistani.(i am not Persian)



Have a good day brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

iranigirl2 said:


> Hahahaha. Apni aquaat ab samaj aye?



Hamari baat koi Irani nahi kar raha.


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> You Iranians should wash your mouth before saying Pakistani.
> 
> Your people are saying negative things about us. Not us.
> 
> We are in general very friendly people. But If you your people want to insult us then realize this. We don't take shit from anyone. Not Arabs or Persians either. The Turks realized this and consider us equals.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. Apni aquaat ab samaj aye?


kaisi aukaat 
he was insulting you and he thought you are an hindu
but the fact is we Hindus dont hate Iranians 
and some Iranians know that...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

ای ایران said:


> Oh looky here, *a Hindu* is trying to insult us in Arabic.



That's too heavy for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

INDIC said:


> Hamari baat koi Irani nahi kar raha.



Sharam kar laanati.

Irani bhi tumay gaand samaj te hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

45'22' said:


> we Hindus dont hate you guys


I didnt say that they did, i am talking about one individual, who is obviously somebody that suffers from a massive inferiority complex and is also a self-hating Hindu too. This is quite clear from his posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

45'22' said:


> kaisi aukaat
> he was insulting you and he thought you are an hindu
> but the fact is we Hindus dont hate Iranians
> and some Iranians know that...........



You Indians are born with slave mentality. It's so hilarious.


----------



## INDIC

RazPaK said:


> Sharam kar laanati.
> 
> Irani bhi tumay gaand samaj te hain.



Kis baat ki sharam, ki tu Iraniyo se gaaliyan kha raha hai.


----------



## 45'22'

RazPaK said:


> You Indians are born with slave mentality. It's so hilarious.


i dont have time for this now

adios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

ای ایران said:


> I didnt say that they did, i am talking about one individual, who is obviously somebody that suffers from a massive inferiority complex and is also a self-hating Hindu too. This is quite clear from his posts.



You are just a racist and your posts reflect that you are a racist. Would you kill yourself if my *** was more white than your face?



You are a tool.


----------



## INDIC

45'22' said:


> kaisi aukaat
> he was insulting you and he thought you are an hindu
> but the fact is we Hindus dont hate Iranians
> and some Iranians know that...........



Iranian seems very polite, you will be amazed to see the type of language Afghans used against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> You kaafirs cannot do anything





RazPaK said:


> Perhaps your people that were raped by Saudis are Arabs


look , we both know i never insulted nor get on a clash with you , even though you came to our forum and you called us kirani .
and you said we eat grass (ghormeh sabzi )

and also everyone here knows that i hate racism !! from each 10 of my posts 6 of them is for cursing racists .

but you little minx , come here and insult my people in the worst way possible and because you see polite reactions from iranians namely @Ostad and @ای ایران , you think you can still keep your smelly mouth open and spew any shit you want .

kaffir is every wahhabi on the planet , and my ancestors genes are right now in your blood stream as we speak , cause for 5000 years pakistan was just an off-shoot part of an small province of my great nation . so dont curse yourself .

dont you ever call an iranian brother again .okey ?

go fook yourself , and if you ever again dare to insult my people in this forum , be sure to not at least post it where we have a little jurisdiction @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blackface

haman10 said:


> look , we both know i never insulted nor get on a clash with you , even though you came to our forum and you called us kirani .
> and you said we eat grass (ghormeh sabzi )
> 
> and also everyone here knows that i hate racism !! from each 10 of my posts 6 of them is for cursing racists .
> 
> but you little minx , come here and insult my people in the worst way possible and because you see polite reactions from iranians namely @Ostad and @ای ایران , you think you can still keep your smelly mouth open and spew any shit you want .
> 
> kaffir is every wahhabi on the planet , and my ancestors genes are right now in your blood stream as we speak , cause for 5000 years pakistan was just an off-shoot part of an small province of my great nation . so dont curse yourself .
> 
> dont you ever call an iranian brother again .okey ?
> 
> go fook yourself , and if you ever again dare to insult my people in this forum , be sure to not at least post it where we have a little jurisdiction @Serpentine



Looks like @RazPaK gets on everyone's nerves  He also acted rudely with me and insulted my country

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

blackface said:


> Looks like @RazPaK gets on everyone's nerves  He also acted rudely with me and insulted my country


i am so sorry for that , not all of pakistanis are like that . but he surely is 

não leve para o lado pessoal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DATIS

Ey baba man har bar login misham yek nafar dare be irania tohin mikone .
Che margeshone ina ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

DATIS said:


> Ey baba man har bar login misham yek nafar dare be irania tohin mikone .
> Che margeshone ina ?


lol 

taze kojasho didi !! 

bezar yek mahi begzare taze dastet miad che khabare !! 

man inja bood ke fahmidam sage harchi amricaee be pakistani va arab miarze

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> taze kojasho didi !!
> 
> bezar yek mahi begzare taze dastet miad che khabare !!
> 
> man inja bood ke fahmidam sage harchi amricaee be pakistani va arab miarze


mee too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DATIS

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> taze kojasho didi !!
> 
> bezar yek mahi begzare taze dastet miad che khabare !!
> 
> man inja bood ke fahmidam sage harchi amricaee be pakistani va arab miarze


Man tajob mikonam ke ghablan nemidonesti 

حالا میشه یه سوال خصوصی بپرسم ؟ اسم 
نبود اسم پروفایلتنو 
قرار دادین همان ؟
ببخشید ها قصد جسارت ندارم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

agha sangaro hefz konin man beram biam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

What's up with the protests in Teh and Mashhad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

DATIS said:


> Man tajob mikonam ke ghablan nemidonesti
> 
> حالا میشه یه سوال خصوصی بپرسم ؟ اسم
> نبود اسم پروفایلتنو
> قرار دادین همان ؟
> ببخشید ها قصد جسارت ندارم


azizam haman neveshte mishe , ha'ama'am khoonde mishe 

Esther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

همان chiye akhe ? 



Ostad said:


> agha sangaro hefz konin man beram biam.


darimesh , vali zood bia kamaremoon shekaste nashe 


Gilamard said:


> What's up with the protests in Teh and Mashhad ?


no news agency reported them yet , they seem to be big according to tweets and face book statuses

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> azizam haman neveshte mishe , ha'ama'am khoonde mishe
> 
> Esther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> همان chiye akhe ?
> 
> 
> darimesh , vali zood bia kamaremoon shekaste nashe
> 
> no news agency reported them yet , they seem to be big according to tweets and face book statuses


I think you would be interested to see the below video: 




This evangelican guy, also, talks about Turkiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I think you would be interested to see the below video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This evangelican guy, also, talks about Turkiye.


Tnx , your info regarding these issue is respectively high 

alongside @Ostad of course

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gilamard

haman10 said:


> azizam haman neveshte mishe , ha'ama'am khoonde mishe
> 
> Esther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> همان chiye akhe ?
> 
> 
> darimesh , vali zood bia kamaremoon shekaste nashe
> 
> no news agency reported them yet , they seem to be big according to tweets and face book statuses



Mesle inke niruye entezami nazasht mardom jam beshan. Albate taze khate farsi ro yad gereftam pas momkene dorost nafahmide basham

‫تجمع در مقابل سفارت پاکستان در تهران | Facebook‬

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> If a country has less than 2000 cubic meter water per person, that country would be in deep water crisis. Iran water resources are around 120billion , and we have already passed the redline. The high percentage of agriculture is due to being a 3rd world country with no significant industry, otherwise just the ratio of water consumption would have changed.


Turkey has all the water sources in mid-east. Iran knows this. That is why they tried to disintegrate Turkey into Turks-Kurds. The Kurdish area has the Tigris and the other river. It is the only source of water in the region.

In case of civil war in Iran, I really hope Turkey won't start neutral. I don't want the things that is happening in Syria to happen there.


----------



## ای ایران

Gilamard said:


> What's up with the protests in Teh and Mashhad ?


Police and riot police were deployed around the Pakistani embassy in Tehran from the early morning. Large numbers of people turned up but police blocked some roads and some people are talking about some arrests being made. A large number of people also showed up to the rally in Mashhad. Some authorities clearly are not feeling comfortable that large numbers of ordinary Iranians want to take to the streets in a show of force, even though their anger is being directed against the Pakistani missions in Tehran and Mashhad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

تصاویر/ تجمع مقابل کنسولگری پاکستان - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

I have heard they are pumping fresh water from Kordistan province to the Mollah Ancestral Desert of Qom.


----------



## haman10

Al-Kurdi said:


> I have heard they are pumping fresh water from Kordistan province to the Mollah Ancestral Desert of Qom.


F off , read the title : IRANIAN chill thread . 

if any kurd wants to reply here , he/she must be iranian first .

this has no relation to you whatsoever . what was his other profile name ? @rmi5 @Ostad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> F off , read the title : IRANIAN chill thread .
> 
> if any kurd wants to reply here , he/she must be iranian first .
> 
> this has no relation to you whatsoever . what was his other profile name ? @rmi5 @Ostad ?


 
That is not true anyone can comment here lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> F off , read the title : IRANIAN chill thread .
> 
> if any kurd wants to reply here , he/she must be iranian first .
> 
> this has no relation to you whatsoever . what was his other profile name ? @rmi5 @Ostad ?


It was Bahoz.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> That is not true anyone can comment here lol.


lol  yeah , but not separatists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

haman10 said:


> F off , read the title : IRANIAN chill thread .
> 
> if any kurd wants to reply here , he/she must be iranian first .
> 
> this has no relation to you whatsoever . what was his other profile name ? @rmi5 @Ostad ?



My great grandfather is from Iran. Otherwise I am pure Al-Kurdi. Some Kurds went to Jordan from Iran after the rev you see. So according to todays borders I can say I am partly Iranian. 

Iran Vatan, Zendebad Irane ma, Ey Irane Golam, Irane Ziba va Bozorgam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Al-Kurdi said:


> My great grandfather is from Iran. Otherwise I am pure Al-Kurdi. Some Kurds went to Jordan from Iran after the rev you see. So according to todays borders I can say I am partly Iranian.
> 
> Iran Vatan, Zendebad Irane ma, Ey Irane Golam, Irane Ziba va Bozorgam


lol , dont know what to believe in !!

first we mention u in nowruz thread then you post separatist crap , then you come here and do the same here .

and now this post !!!

decide which side you are ! iran or separatism ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A Town

RazPaK said:


> You Indians are born with slave mentality. It's so hilarious.


Coming from Arain gardener who takes pride in foreign invader.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

haman10 said:


> lol , dont know what to believe in !!
> 
> first we mention u in nowruz thread then you post separatist crap , then you come here and do the same here .
> 
> and now this post !!!
> 
> decide which side you are ! iran or separatism ?



I still think Kurds and Baloch(for being sunni) are more opressed in Iran compared to other groups and I can't speak of the Kurds there since I am not really really from there. I stand by their wishes and if so the majority wants to remain then I support that but if most want to leave then I support that. I am more for a change in the system to be honest. More minority rights such as learning mother tongue in school and more cultural freedom. Rohani made many promises but none has come true sadly. And if something isn't made soon it won't be for the future good.


----------



## ای ایران

Al-Kurdi said:


> I still think Kurds and Baloch(for being sunni) are more opressed in Iran compared to other groups and I can't speak of the Kurds there since I am not really really from there. I stand by their wishes and if so the majority wants to remain then I support that but if most want to leave then I support that. I am more for a change in the system to be honest. More minority rights such as learning mother tongue in school and more cultural freedom. Rohani made many promises but none has come true sadly. And if something isn't made soon it won't be for the future good.


Ordinary Iranians dont give a shit about this Shi'a/Sunni thing, they just want to live normal, happy lives. That goes for Kurdish people in Kordestan and West Azerbaijan too. Most Kurds in Kermanshah are Shi'a so care even less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> you think youre pahlevan ?! ?


yes and i proud on it 



haman10 said:


> dude , please go to doctor for every single incident !! an small Streptococcus pneumoniae infection (if not cured properly with anti-biotic help) can lead to serious heart problems later in life


 dude now your scerying me  i should check up my self than but im sure doctor will tell me im even healthier than him 



haman10 said:


> do u ever go for yearly check ups ?


what ! what is this ? can i eat it  ?  why should i go to doctor when im healthy  and even if i go what should i tell him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

@haman10 

you are so childish. grow up.


----------



## Azizam

ghara ghan said:


> yes and i proud on it
> 
> 
> dude now your scerying me  i should check up my self than but im sure doctor will tell me im even healthier than him
> 
> 
> what ! what is this ? can i eat it  ?  why should i go to doctor when im healthy  and even if i go what should i tell him


stop being an A-hole and reply to the thread i tagged u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> what ! what is this ? can i eat it ? why should i go to doctor when im healthy and even if i go what should i tell him


unfortunately in almost every country except US and some of EU members like UK , people never go to yearly check ups .

fortunately in iran there is this plan called "pezeshk khanevade" , in which , if applied correctly , will cover that issue as well .

thats a very important thing to do , it will monitor people's health status by various tests like a whole blood test , if needed ultra sound examinations and so forth .

when you go to your doctor , you should ask him/her for a check up . they then know what to do . u just sit tight 



Azizam said:


> stop being an A-hole and reply to the thread i tagged u


mentioning system doesnt work properly most of the times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Azizam said:


> stop being an A-hole and reply to the thread i tagged u


 when  ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

ghara ghan said:


> when  ??


i tagged you in some thread. i am on phone now i cant find what it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> unfortunately in almost every country except US and some of EU members like UK , people never go to yearly check ups .
> fortunately in iran there is this plan called "pezeshk khanevade" , in which , if applied correctly , will cover that issue as well .
> thats a very important thing to do , it will monitor people's health status by various tests like a whole blood test , if needed ultra sound examinations and so forth .
> when you go to your doctor , you should ask him/her for a check up . they then know what to do . u just sit tight


ty bro for explanation it help me a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Azizam said:


> i tagged you in some thread. i am on phone now i cant find what it is.


are u kidding yourself ? 

jk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> ty bro for explanation it help me a lot



What is the meaning of your username.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> What is the meaning of your username.


well although it's secret and only Turkic can know about it i ill tell ya  

it means black blood

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

haman10 said:


> are u kidding yourself ?
> 
> jk


my phome is shitty so cant do much with this 

i normally post on this forum while doing something else so most of the time even i have no odea what i post

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## blackface

ghara ghan said:


> well although it's secret and only Turkic can know about it i ill tell ya
> 
> it means black blood



we have similar usernames then i guess. 
yours - black blood
mine - black face

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام .

کسی سایت ثبت نام یارانه ها رو میدونه ؟

مثل اینکه تا نوزده فروردین وقت داره ولی دولت تدبیر و امید صداش رو در نمیاره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

Kasi midune chera @Ahriman va @Abii ban shodan??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ghara ghan said:


> well although it's secret and only Turkic can know about it i ill tell ya
> 
> it means black blood



Ohhhhhhh myyyyy godddddddddddddd. 

Ghara Ghan = Kara Kan................................................ just noticed now. 

Here is an old Turkish rap music which suits your nickname.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> we have similar usernames then i guess.
> yours - black blood
> mine - black face



What's the basic difference between Brazilians and Portuguese. Once I talked to a Portuguese guy who visited India and he was saying people here confused Portuguese culture exactly being Brazilian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> Kasi midune chera @Ahriman va @Abii ban shodan??


@Abii ke sar e hamin ghaziyeh ye sarbaz haye grogaan gerefteh shodeh, rid be aeronaut va behesh goft wahabi nutjob, ... vali nemidounam chera @Ahriman ban shodeh 
@Serpentine , shoma midouni chera?


Sinan said:


> Ohhhhhhh myyyyy godddddddddddddd.
> 
> Ghara Ghan = Kara Kan................................................ just noticed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

blackface said:


> we have similar usernames then i guess.
> yours - black blood
> mine - black face


that shows how much we are dudes  




Sinan said:


> just noticed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

ghara ghan said:


> that shows how much we are dudes



I always read it like "Gahara Gahan" in Tukish not Kara Kan. 

I thought ghan part was khan (Kağan)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> کسی سایت ثبت نام یارانه ها رو میدونه ؟
> 
> مثل اینکه تا نوزده فروردین وقت داره ولی دولت تدبیر و امید صداش رو در نمیاره


haaa  sabte nam nakonim dige yarane nemidan ?  peyda kardi be manam begoo 



Sinan said:


> I always read it like "Gahara Gahan" in Tukish not Kara Kan.
> 
> I thought ghan part was khan (Kağan)


whatta imagination you have

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

islamists manage to curse the entire world and roam freely on forum while liberal members get banned at drop of a hat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> islamists manage to curse the entire world and roam freely on forum while liberal members get banned at drop of a hat.


Welcome to the Middle-East dude! it is the norm in that fucked up region and their forums also smell the same

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> What's the basic difference between Brazilians and Portuguese. Once I talked to a Portuguese guy who visited India and he was saying people here confused Portuguese culture exactly being Brazilian.



All Portuguese women have moustaches. They are unattractive and their accent is ugly compared to the Brazilian accent. They are also stupid. At least, these are the most common stereotypes about the Portuguese in Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

blackface said:


> All Portuguese women have moustaches. They are unattractive and their accent is ugly compared to the Brazilian accent. They are also stupid. At least, these are the most common stereotypes about the Portuguese in Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> All Portuguese women have moustaches. They are unattractive and their accent is ugly compared to the Brazilian accent. They are also stupid. At least, these are the most common stereotypes about the Portuguese in Brazil.



That some of the awkward description of beauty.


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> That some of the awkward description of beauty.



What do you mean?


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> What do you mean?



The stereotype.


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> The stereotype.



Well, it's racist but Portuguese people really do have an unattractive accent. Their women also are infamous for having moustaches all over Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

blackface said:


> All Portuguese women have moustaches. They are unattractive and their accent is ugly compared to the Brazilian accent. They are also stupid. At least, these are the most common stereotypes about the Portuguese in Brazil.


 dude i should invite you to beer one day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ای ایران

blackface said:


> All Portuguese women have moustaches. They are unattractive and their accent is ugly compared to the Brazilian accent. They are also stupid. At least, these are the most common stereotypes about the Portuguese in Brazil.


This is kind of true, at least the accent. I once came across a group of what i thought were drunk people trying to speak Italian. But they turned out to be Portuguese just speaking normally in their language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

blackface said:


> All Portuguese women have moustaches. They are unattractive and their accent is ugly compared to the Brazilian accent. They are also stupid. At least, these are the most common stereotypes about the Portuguese in Brazil.


I have a Brazilian friend and he does have a cool accent. He said that when people go to Brazil they take a prostitute as a tour guide.


----------



## blackface

The thing about the Portuguese is that they are much more racist to Brazilians than we are to them. They think we are all criminals and Brazilian women are prostitutes. The media has created a negative image of Brazilian women all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@blackface,
Hey dude, let me apologize in advance, for not letting Brazil win the WC this summer, this must be really humiliating to see yourselves in the second position, while Iranians are rounding in honor holding the cup, in front of Brazilian spectators.
That must be really hard to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The SiLent crY

blackface said:


> All Portuguese women have moustaches. They are unattractive and their accent is ugly compared to the Brazilian accent. They are also stupid. At least, these are the most common stereotypes about the Portuguese in Brazil.



I think Brazilian girls need a real man to take care of the business . Don't you agree ?



Islam shall be the winner said:


> @blackface,
> Hey dude, let me apologize in advance, for not letting Brazil win the WC this summer, this must be really humiliating to see yourselves in the second position, while Iranians are rounding in honor holding the cup, in front of Brazilian spectators.
> That must be really hard to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @blackface,
> Hey dude, let me apologize in advance, for not letting Brazil win the WC this summer, this must be really humiliating to see yourselves in the second position, while Iranians are rounding in honor holding the cup, in front of Brazilian spectators.
> That must be really hard to see.



For that you will have to bribe Dilma Rouseff 




S00R3NA said:


> I think Brazilian girls need a real man to take care of the business . Don't you agree ?



They need a man with a big wallet more like it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @blackface,
> Hey dude, let me apologize in advance, for not letting Brazil win the WC this summer, this must be really humiliating to see yourselves in the second position, while Iranians are rounding in honor holding the cup, in front of Brazilian spectators.
> That must be really hard to see.


not if they send these girls near our goal keeper !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

@blackface I have never heard any Portuguese so really can't make any comparison.


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> not if they send these girls near our goal keeper !




I didn't know Brazil had blondes .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> I didn't know Brazil had blondes .


lol than half of your life "dar fana " 

Gisele Bündchen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Adriana Lima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Adriana Lima hottest girl in the earth ! few years ago i was badly in her ! 

their blondes are the best Blondy blondes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> lol than half of your life "dar fana "
> 
> Gisele Bündchen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Adriana Lima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Adriana Lima hottest girl in the earth ! few years ago i was badly in her !
> 
> their blondes are the best Blondy blondes



oops , ( In memory of deceased Soheil ) :






This world is poisoned

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> oops , ( In memory of deceased Soheil ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This world is poisoned


and whatta lovely poison it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

S00R3NA said:


> I didn't know Brazil had blondes .





ghara ghan said:


> lol than half of your life "dar fana "
> 
> Gisele Bündchen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Adriana Lima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Adriana Lima hottest girl in the earth ! few years ago i was badly in her !
> 
> their blondes are the best Blondy blondes



There are some blondes too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

blackface said:


> There are some blondes too



Its not gonna help .


----------



## Hyperion

I heard people missed me here......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Hyperion said:


> I heard people missed me here......






blackface said:


> There are some blondes too


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

wait a Minute who said @blackface is male ?  she is mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

ghara ghan said:


> lol than half of your life "dar fana "
> 
> Gisele Bündchen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Adriana Lima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Adriana Lima hottest girl in the earth ! few years ago i was badly in her !
> 
> their blondes are the best Blondy blondes





ghara ghan said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> wait a Minute who said @blackface is male ?  she is mine



Damn bro don't eat me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan
آرسنال خواستار جذب سردار آزمون شد | ورزش 3
*آرسنال خواستار جذب سردار آزمون شد*

*روزنامه انگليسي مترو از پيشنهاد 2 ميليون يوروريي آرسنال براي جذب سردار آزمون خبر داد.*





سردار آزمون مهاجم جوان ايراني که در اين فصل عملکرد خوبي در روبين کازان روسيه داشته از مدت‌ها قبل مورد توجه چندين تيم قرار گرفته است.

به گزارش روزنامه "مترو" سردار آزمون 19 ساله در رقابت‌هاي اين فصل ليگ روسيه عملکرد خوبي داشته و باعث شده تيم‌هايي چون آرسنال، ميلان و يوونتوس تمايل خودشان را براي جذب اين بازيکن ايراني اعلام کنند.

به گزارش ايسنا، به نوشته اين روزنامه باشگاه آرسنال که در جذب بازيکنان جوان سابقه زيادي دارد، بازي‌هاي سردار آزمون را در تيم ملي جوانان ايران و باشگاه روبين کازان ديده و با مبلغ 2 ميليون يورو خواستار جذب اين بازيکن ايراني شده است.

سردار آزمون در گفت‌وگو با روزنامه‌هاي روسيه‌اي از پيشنهاد آرسنال استقبال کرده و حضور در اين تيم لندني را يک افتخار براي خود دانسته است.

به نظر مي‌رسد آرسن ونگر اولويت خود را خريد اين بازيکن جوان اعلام کرده و مسئولان باشگاه آرسنال براي جذب اين بازيکن با باشگاه روبين‌کازان وارد عمل شدند.

سردار آزمون مهاجم جوان و تکنيکي است که سبک بازي او را شبيه ليونل مسي مي‌دانند. او در سال 2013 از سپاهان راهي اروپا شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azizam

ghara ghan said:


> lol than half of your life "dar fana "
> 
> Gisele Bündchen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Adriana Lima - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Adriana Lima *hottest girl in the earth* ! few years ago i was badly in her !
> 
> their blondes are the best Blondy blondes


You should get dropped from space as a punishment for that   

How about Megan Fox?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> You should get dropped from space as a punishment for that
> 
> How about Megan Fox?


Guys, these ladies are not blondes, they are brunettes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

قضیه ی سوریه داره جالب میشه .

ترکیه شاید به طور مستقیم وارد جنگ بشه اونم با کی ؟

با داعش . بی مخ ترین موجوداتی که زمین تا به حال به خودش دیده

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

Gilamard said:


> Kasi midune chera @Ahriman va @Abii ban shodan??



Ahriman got banned because he refused to change his avatar into something more "Muslim friendly". 
Abii got banned because he wants to go on with his life!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> Ahriman got banned because he refused to change his avatar into something more "Muslim friendly".
> Abii got banned because he wants to go on with his life!


Really? 
Avatare e @Ahriman
*خیرت ویلدرس*
از ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد







*خِیرت ویلدرس*[۱] (به هلندی: Geert Wilders) متولد ۶ سپتامبر سال ۱۹۶۳ سیاست‌مدار هلندی و رهبر حزب آزادی هلند است. او عضو مجلس نمایندگان هلند از ۱۹۹۸ است. او از طرفداران سختگیری برای مهاجرت مخصوصاً از کشورهای غیرغربی است. ویلدرس ازدواج کرده اما دارای فرزندی نیست. وی در خانواده‌ای کاتولیک بزرگ شده است اما اکنون دیگر هیچگونه اعتقاد مذهبی ندارد. او که کوچکترین فرزند از چهار فرزند خانواده است پس از گذراندن دوران دبیرستان، به مدت دو سال برای کار به خاورمیانه سفر کرده بود. از آن پس به گفته خودش دست کم ۴۰ بار به اسرائیل سفر کرده است و ارتباطات خود را با آن کشور حفظ کرده است. اما با دیگر کشورهای منطقه رابطه‌ای ندارد و اقرار می‌کند که هیچ دوست مسلمانی ندارد.[۲]

ویلدرس ندانم‌گراست.[۳]

*فیلم ضداسلامی[ویرایش]*
او به‌خاطر فیلمی ضد اسلامی به نام فتنه مشهور شد. او یکبار تاریخ انتشار فیلم خود را تاخیر انداخت[۴]. اما سرانجام آن را در ۲۷ مارس سال ۲۰۰۸ پخش کرد[۵].پخش این فیلم واکنش‌های زیادی را در میان مسلمانان برانگیخت. او توسط مسلمانان افراطی به مرگ تهدید شده و مدتی تحت نظر پلیس بسر می‌برد[۶].

قبل از پخش این فیلم وزارت امور خارجه و دولت هلند این فیلم را محکوم کرده بود.[۷]

ویلدرس در سخنرانی‌های خود، قرآن را به کتاب «نبرد من» هیتلر تشبیه کرده‌است[۶] و عقیده دارد قرآن باید در هلند ممنوع اعلام شود. وی در مصاحبه‌ای گفته است که محمد، پیامبر اسلام، قابل مقایسه با دیکتاتور آلمانی ست: «اگر محمد امروز زنده بود، با او مانند یک جنایتکار جنگی برخورد می‌شد که از کشورش تبعید و یا زندانی می‌شد.» وی می‌گوید این فیلم را به این علت ساخته است که ثابت کند «اسلام و قرآن بخش هایی از یک ایدئولوژی فاشیستی هستند و می خواهند تمامی عقایدی را که ما در جهان دموکراتیک غربی به آن باور داریم، از بین ببرند.»[۲]
خیرت ویلدرس - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@rmi5 Planet Fitness kicked Muslim woman out for wearing head scarf | Page 10 Here you go, read last page posts only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> @rmi5 Planet Fitness kicked Muslim woman out for wearing head scarf | Page 10 Here you go, read last page posts only.


Thanks buddy. 


Ahriman said:


> I will not remove the avatar. A moderator on this forum is using an avatar of Hitler, a genocidal maniac now you want me to willingly change my avatar because your friends can't compete with me on an intellectual level?
> 
> Go on and remove me, you might actually be doing me a favor.


It explains everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

@haman10 

Where are you?

You want to explain to me, why you were crying earlier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@rmi5 @S00R3NA 

how goes life?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 @S00R3NA
> 
> how goes life?


Extremely busy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Extremely busy



Me too.

Finding reasons to procrastinate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


>



I see that you have discovered the "College Humor"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> I see that you have discovered the "College Humor"


Yup,  Do you see this YT channel as well?
Anyway, this video has been kinda repeated for me in each class of my university, and high school times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> Yup,  Do you see this YT channel as well?
> Anyway, this video has been kinda repeated for me in each class of my university, and high school times.



Yeah, I have watched most of their POV videos, I like the Kim Jung Un series  The Adventures of Kim Jong Un - CollegeHumor Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> Yeah, I have watched most of their POV videos, I like the Kim Jung Un series  The Adventures of Kim Jong Un - CollegeHumor Video


The obama is sketched like ishizaki.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> @haman10
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> You want to explain to me, why you were crying earlier?


forget it mate , we both know what happened .

anyway i'm a kaffir , arent i ?


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> forget it mate , we both know what happened .
> 
> anyway i'm a kaffir , arent i ?



If you believe in Allah swt, then you yourself know what you are.

Regarding your Iranian forum. I came there to talk to Iranians, But then a guy start insulting, and I started insulting back.

I never joined your Iranian forum and opened up threads about attacking Iran, but you guys do it here. Still, I laugh.

Take it however you want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 @S00R3NA
> 
> how goes life?



Hey man . as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Azizam said:


> You should get dropped from space as a punishment for that
> 
> How about Megan Fox?


she is not sexy as much as adriana lima 


rmi5 said:


> The obama is sketched like ishizaki.






rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan
> آرسنال خواستار جذب سردار آزمون شد | ورزش 3
> *آرسنال خواستار جذب سردار آزمون شد*
> 
> *روزنامه انگليسي مترو از پيشنهاد 2 ميليون يوروريي آرسنال براي جذب سردار آزمون خبر داد.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سردار آزمون مهاجم جوان ايراني که در اين فصل عملکرد خوبي در روبين کازان روسيه داشته از مدت‌ها قبل مورد توجه چندين تيم قرار گرفته است.
> 
> به گزارش روزنامه "مترو" سردار آزمون 19 ساله در رقابت‌هاي اين فصل ليگ روسيه عملکرد خوبي داشته و باعث شده تيم‌هايي چون آرسنال، ميلان و يوونتوس تمايل خودشان را براي جذب اين بازيکن ايراني اعلام کنند.
> 
> به گزارش ايسنا، به نوشته اين روزنامه باشگاه آرسنال که در جذب بازيکنان جوان سابقه زيادي دارد، بازي‌هاي سردار آزمون را در تيم ملي جوانان ايران و باشگاه روبين کازان ديده و با مبلغ 2 ميليون يورو خواستار جذب اين بازيکن ايراني شده است.
> 
> سردار آزمون در گفت‌وگو با روزنامه‌هاي روسيه‌اي از پيشنهاد آرسنال استقبال کرده و حضور در اين تيم لندني را يک افتخار براي خود دانسته است.
> 
> به نظر مي‌رسد آرسن ونگر اولويت خود را خريد اين بازيکن جوان اعلام کرده و مسئولان باشگاه آرسنال براي جذب اين بازيکن با باشگاه روبين‌کازان وارد عمل شدند.
> 
> سردار آزمون مهاجم جوان و تکنيکي است که سبک بازي او را شبيه ليونل مسي مي‌دانند. او در سال 2013 از سپاهان راهي اروپا شد.


omg  omg  i cant believed my eye serdar azmun my dude is going to fc arsenal ?   i cant believe it  oh omg he is honor to our small town lol man miram aroosi begirim  

long live serdar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Anyone knows how may wisdom teeth we can have ?

I already have 2 but another fu.ckig one is appearing that pains like sh!t

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> Anyone knows how may wisdom teeth we can have ?
> 
> I already have 2 but another fu.ckig one is appearing that pains like sh!t


what kind of pain? I still haven't got any. relate it to something equivalent faced by most of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> what kind of pain? I still haven't got any. relate it to something equivalent faced by most of us.



it doesn't have space and pushes against gums .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> it doesn't have space and pushes against gums .



i can remember even my cousin was complaining but i had no idea how painful it is. i should get one soon, i just hope it doesn't happen in summer.

Wikipedia says you generally get 4 and you can get them removed if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> it doesn't have space and pushes against gums .


tell me does this pushing happning in a same line or in up to down / down to up ?? i have same problem in few month my wisdom teeth was come far downer than usually for that i even could close my mouth cuz if i close it , my teeth will enter the gums and pained like $hit ! if this is your problem and if you thinking gums will open space for your teeth than you are wrong go to dentist and show it im sure you ill have to remove it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

5 Mah naboodam mibinam ke dar in modat in kharab shode az tavile be mostarah tabdil shode. Aslan nemidoonam ke chera inja ozvam?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> tell me does this pushing happning in a same line or in up to down / down to up ?? i have same problem in few month my wisdom teeth was come far downer than usually for that i even could close my mouth cuz if i close it , my teeth will enter the gums and pained like $hit ! if this is your problem and if you thinking gums will open space for your teeth than you are wrong go to dentist and show it im sure you ill have to remove it




سلام .

این دندونم توی فک بالاست و چون جا نداره داره به لثه فشار میاره و هر وقت دهنم رو باز می کنم درد می گیره .

دندونم تقریبا در اومده فقط یه سمت کوچیکش هنوز به لثه چسبیده . ولی مطمئنم که باید این رو بکشم چون بر خلاف اون 2 تای دیگه صاف و بدون مشکل در نیومده و یه خورده از ردیف دندونام خارجه .

ولی از من میشنوی برو دندونتو بکش چون دندون های عقل معمولا باعث خراب شدن دندونای دیگه میشن .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> این دندونم توی فک بالاست و چون جا نداره داره به لثه فشار میاره و هر وقت دهنم رو باز می کنم درد می گیره .
> 
> دندونم تقریبا در اومده فقط یه سمت کوچیکش هنوز به لثه چسبیده . ولی مطمئنم که باید این رو بکشم چون بر خلاف اون 2 تای دیگه صاف و بدون مشکل در نیومده و یه خورده از ردیف دندونام خارجه .
> 
> ولی از من میشنوی برو دندونتو بکش چون دندون های عقل معمولا باعث خراب شدن دندونای دیگه میشن .


walla man ke hamunja keshidam  chizi ke motevaje nashodam in bud ke in dandun dare be lase pain feshar miyare ya to rooye hamun laseye bala ? age in dandun dare be leseye radife khodesh feshar miyare fekonam mishe bedoone keshidan yekarish kard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, do you know who is "MIR VAKILI"

he is involved with Turkish, MİT agents in one of the leaked tapes. Seems like our guys closely cooperating with each other over Syrian and Iraqi issues.

Very very interesting tapes. "MIR VAKILI" accuses Turkish counter part for PKK/PJAK issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gilamard

Sinan said:


> Guys, do you know who is "MIR VAKILI"
> 
> he is involved with Turkish, MİT agents in one of the leaked tapes. Seems like our guys closely cooperating with each other over Syrian and Iraqi issues.



Do you have any link?


----------



## -SINAN-

Gilamard said:


> Do you have any link?



Yes but you have to know Turkish to understand the tapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

Thanks, I have Azeri relatives, I can ask them



Sinan said:


> Yes but you have to know Turkish to understand the tapes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

@Sinan dude they usually use fake name

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Guys i just paid a huge amount of money for original ver. of windows 8.1 Enterprise using a master card provided by my university.

i installed it , and now i'm pashiman mese sag !!!

just dont do it okey ?! not without proper consultation .

@Ostad @Serpentine @mohsen @rmi5 @SinaG @ghara ghan @kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> Guys i just paid a huge amount of money for original ver. of windows 8.1 Enterprise using a master card provided by my university.
> 
> i installed it , and now i'm pashiman mese sag !!!
> 
> just dont do it okey ?! not without proper consultation .
> 
> @Ostad @Serpentine @mohsen @rmi5 @SinaG @ghara ghan @kollang


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahha 


why you buy a original ver with such great prices !!!! when you can by it with less than 1 dollar  are you become ashegh  ??or you were drunk sry but when i think about it with every gray cell of my brine i could find more reasons except these 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahha
> 
> 
> why you buy a original ver with such great prices !!!! when you can by it with less than 1 dollar  are you become ashegh  ??or you were drunk sry but when i think about it with every gray cell of my brine i could find more reasons except these 2


the fake version of windows doesnt get updated . 

i needed a original ver. ASAP . but i wasnt sure which one to buy : windows 7 or windows 8.1 .......

and i nailed it  arvahe domam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> the fake version of windows doesnt get updated .
> 
> i needed a original ver. ASAP . but i wasnt sure which one to buy : windows 7 or windows 8.1 .......
> 
> and i nailed it  arvahe domam


what update ?  if you need update than go and pay 1/4 of 1 dollar and buy the updated one  btw how much you have payed for than cd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> what update ? if you need update than go and pay 1/4 of 1 dollar and buy the updated one btw how much you have payed for than cd


i downloaded it , the price for activation was 99$ 

fortunately , it was for my university , so basically i didnt pay squat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> i downloaded it , the price for activation was 99$
> 
> fortunately , it was for my university , so basically i didnt pay squat


 300 hezar toman vase ye cd ?? khob mirafti PlayStation mikharidi 

thanks god you didn't pay otherwise i would throw my self from window

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> 300 hezar toman vase ye cd ?? khob mirafti PlayStation mikharidi
> 
> thanks god you didn't pay otherwise i would throw my self from window


bavar kon windows asl arzeshesho dare 300 toman vasash bedi .

rooye hameye laptopa hast  shoma khial kardi oona majani hastan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> bavar kon windows asl arzeshesho dare 300 toman vasash bedi .
> 
> rooye hameye laptopa hast  shoma khial kardi oona majani hastan ?


aga ye chiz migam nakhandia bavar kon fek mikardam age labtop bekhari khodesh otomat windows dare  

baw windos bayad gheymatesh hoodoode 10-20 hezartoman bashe aslesh 300 hezartoman kheli ziade  man ke hamun ghanune har cd 1000 toman roo ghabul daram  hala harchi tosh mikhad bashe 

hala ke aslesh roo kharidi begoo bebinam chish fargh mikone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

haman10 said:


> Guys i just paid a huge amount of money for original ver. of windows 8.1 Enterprise using a master card provided by my university.
> 
> i installed it , and now i'm pashiman mese sag !!!
> 
> just dont do it okey ?! not without proper consultation .
> 
> @Ostad @Serpentine @mohsen @rmi5 @SinaG @ghara ghan @kollang



that's just sad. windows 8 is garbage. i have it on my laptop but i cant change into windows 7 because i dont have drivers. besides buying original software is a disgrace to humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Guys, Windows sucks!!! Mac OS X is always below 40$, and sometimes, like now, the most updated version of Operating System is free!  
When I bought my MAC book, I understood how much windows, like its speed, quality of shown images, and videos, ... sucks. I will never ever buy PCs with windows again.
Anyway, the original windows is better than the cracked version, but 100$ is too much money for this difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> Guys i just paid a huge amount of money for original ver. of windows 8.1 Enterprise using a master card provided by my university.
> 
> i installed it , and now i'm pashiman mese sag !!!
> 
> just dont do it okey ?! not without proper consultation .
> 
> @Ostad @Serpentine @mohsen @rmi5 @SinaG @ghara ghan @kollang




1 word: Ubuntu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Mac OS X is always below 40$, and sometimes, like now, the most updated version of Operating System is free!


man hatta nemidunam inayii ke gofti chi hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> man hatta nemidunam inayii ke gofti chi hastan



MAC nemidouni chi hast? 



Esfand said:


> 1 word: Ubuntu


Ubuntu sucks as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Esfand said:


> 1 word: Ubuntu


ubuntu is not suitable for ordinary users. if you're a beginner it will drive you nuts. above all lack of software compatibility is the greatest disadvantage.



rmi5 said:


> Ubuntu sucks as well!


that's because you don't know how to use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> ubuntu is not suitable for ordinary users. if you're a beginner it will drive you nuts. above all lack of software compatibility is the greatest disadvantage.
> that's because you don't know how to use it.


Come one dude! I have worked with Windows, unix, Ununtu, and MAC, and know all of them very well. What is the advantage of Ubuntu over MAC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

Azizam said:


> that's because you don't know how to use it.



thank you 

but joking aside: I tend to agree, because I had some driver issues when I initially installed Ubuntu, but it was fixed when I upgraded to the latest kernel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Come one dude! I have worked with Windows, unix, Ununtu, and MAC, and know all of them very well. What is the advantage of Ubuntu over MAC?


whoah! you have no idea what you can do with linux if you have the knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


>







Azizam said:


> whoah! you have no idea what you can do with linux if you have the knowledge.


I have the knowledge dude, and basically you can do all of them with MAC as well


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> MAC nemidouni chi hast?


khodaya shokret ke na esme man roo miduni na ax man roo did na kollan begheyre inja hich ertebati ba man nadari 

*jababe soalet* : *NA* 

fekonam yechizi to maye haye hamoon windows bashe tahala estefade nakardam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> I have the knowledge dude, and basically you can do all of them with MAC as well


If you're into technical side of computers like scripting, hosting servers etc. there's no other OS better than linux but if you're an ordinary user Mac or Windows is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> khodaya shokret ke na esme man roo miduni na ax man roo did na kollan begheyre inja hich ertebati ba man nadari
> 
> *jababe soalet* : *NA*
> 
> fekonam yechizi to maye haye hamoon windows bashe tahala estefade nakardam



Haalaa inghadr ham eshtebaahet daaghoun naboud 
Are, yek system aamel, mesle windows hast ke rouye computer haye apple, ke MACBook naamideh mishavand, nasb misheh.
Anyway, ma ke khaarej az in site ham ba ham ertebaat daarim  yek chand generation ghabl e ma ham ke ba ham dar ertebat boudand 



Azizam said:


> If you're into technical of computers like scripting, hosting servers etc. there's no other OS better than linux but if you're an ordinary user Mac or Windows is better.


Dude, I think you have not worked with MAC yet, let's agree to disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, ma ke khaarej az in site ham ba ham ertebaat daarim  yek chand generation ghabl e ma ham ke ba ham dar ertebat boudand


ouch yadam rafte bud nasle 7-8 ma baham famil budan lol 




rmi5 said:


> Haalaa inghadr ham eshtebaahet daaghoun naboud
> Are, yek system aamel, mesle windows hast ke rouye computer haye apple, ke MACBook naamideh mishavand, nasb misheh.


yani ye dari migi ye sistem amel vase ye labtop bekhusus neveshtan ?? farghesh chiye ? u ke macbook dari yekam tozih bede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

it wasnt that bad !!

i just had problems finding some specific drivers for windows 8 .

some of them surprisingly were installed by windows itself !! like realtek HD audio or Nvidia video drivers .

the only problem with windows 8 is that you have to logon every time you turn your computer on and also it doesnt log to desktop directly .

its start button is also wired .

but in overall i think it might have very good advantages too  BTW , if you download it and purchace it online it'll be 99$

i know its high , but an original windows is worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> the only problem with windows 8 is that you have to logon every time you turn your computer on and also it doesnt log to desktop directly .



Hmm, I find it difficult to believe that it can't be changed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan
Macbook laptops:










Mac:





Baraye inke microsoft va apple 2 company ye motefaavet hastand. Apple, MAC ra tolid mikoneh, va az system aamel e joda estefaadeh mikonand ke khodeshoun neveshtand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

haman10 said:


> it wasnt that bad !!
> 
> i just had problems finding some specific drivers for windows 8 .
> 
> some of them surprisingly were installed by windows itself !! like realtek HD audio or Nvidia video drivers .
> 
> the only problem with windows 8 is that you have to logon every time you turn your computer on and also it doesnt log to desktop directly .
> 
> its start button is also wired .
> 
> but in overall i think it might have very good advantages too  BTW , if you download it and purchace it online it'll be 99$
> 
> i know its high , but an original windows is worth it


do you have a problem with flash player in chrome on Windows 8? I can't watch videos on this one. laptop gets extremely slow when I use flash payer on chrome but I can play games like Assassins Creed perfectly without any problems. I tried to use firefox too but the whole browser is slow whether I use flash player or not. 

no more **** for me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan 
Shoma ba MAC, mitounid ke application haye kheyli jaalebi nasb konid, keyfiyat e video didan e shoma kheyli behtar hast, va sor'at e computeretoun, be tor e vahshatnaaki bishtar hast. dige virus nemigirid, va ...
kollan, windows mesle pride mimouneh, linux mesle in pride hayi ke baraaye race, roush motor e Mazda mindaazan hast, va MAC ham mesle Porsche hast  vali khob geroun tar ham hast ta haddi 



Azizam said:


> do you have a problem with flash player in chrome on Windows 8? I can't watch videos on this one. laptop gets extremely slow when I use flash payer on chrome but I can play games like Assassins Creed perfectly without any problems. I tried to use firefox too but the whole browser is slow whether I use flash player or not.
> *
> no more **** for me*



Your honesty is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Azizam said:


> no more **** for me


 im sure you have a lot of ****-start's name in your favored list 




rmi5 said:


> Shoma ba MAC, mitounid ke application haye kheyli jaalebi nasb konid, keyfiyat e video didan e shoma kheyli behtar hast, va sor'at e computeretoun, be tor e vahshatnaaki bishtar hast. dige virus nemigirid, va ...
> kollan, windows mesle pride mimouneh, linux mesle in pride hayi ke baraaye race, roush motor e Mazda mindaazan hast, va MAC ham mesle Porsche hast  vali khob geroun tar ham hast ta haddi


faghad hamin ?  yejoori gofti "*MAGE NEMIDUNI MAC CHIYE *" ke man dar be dar donbale ye sang bozorg migashtam ta poshtesh ghayem besham  man hamun windows roo tarjih midam pass

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> im sure you have a lot of ****-start's name in your favored list



@Azizam who are your favorite ones? 


> faghad hamin ?  yejoori gofti "*MAGE NEMIDUNI MAC CHIYE *" ke man dar be dar donbale ye sang bozorg migashtam ta poshtesh ghayem besham  man hamun windows roo tarjih midam pass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Azizam said:


> do you have a problem with flash player in chrome on Windows 8? I can't watch videos on this one. laptop gets extremely slow when I use flash payer on chrome but I can play games like Assassins Creed perfectly without any problems. I tried to use firefox too but the whole browser is slow whether I use flash player or not.
> 
> no more **** for me


no such problems 
it works perfectly fine . maybe your laptop config is a little low for windows 8 .
if not , install tuneup utilities to give your pc a little breathing room

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> @Azizam who are your favorite ones?


Jayden James
Kortney Kane
April O neil
Lexi Belle
Allie Haze
Shyla Jennings
Breanne Benson
Jenna Haze
Aiden Ashley
Dani Daniels
Ella Milano
Lily Luvs
Katie Jordin
*KAYDEN KROSS*
Karina White
Cindy Hope
London Keyes
Louisa Lanewood




haman10 said:


> no such problems
> it works perfectly fine . maybe your laptop config is a little low for windows 8 .
> if not , install tuneup utilities to give your pc a little breathing room


can't be the problem because i can play games like COD4, Assassins Creed etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Azizam said:


> Jayden James
> Kortney Kane
> April O neil
> Lexi Belle
> Allie Haze
> Shyla Jennings
> Breanne Benson
> Jenna Haze
> Aiden Ashley
> Dani Daniels
> Ella Milano
> Lily Luvs
> Katie Jordin
> KAYDEN KROSS
> Karina White
> Cindy Hope
> London Keyes
> Louisa Lanewood


let me see whachya got

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

ghara ghan said:


> let me see whachya got


i got more but can't remember the names right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Jayden James
> Kortney Kane
> April O neil
> Lexi Belle
> Allie Haze
> Shyla Jennings
> Breanne Benson
> Jenna Haze
> Aiden Ashley
> Dani Daniels
> Ella Milano
> Lily Luvs
> Katie Jordin
> *KAYDEN KROSS*
> Karina White
> Cindy Hope
> London Keyes
> Louisa Lanewood
> 
> 
> 
> can't be the problem because i can play games like COD4, Assassins Creed etc.


uhhh That's a very long list  It seems that you like all races of people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Azizam @Esfand,
Linux really rocks, I do wonder how can anyone trust any other software, Windows is a peace of thief garbage which is designed to show how deep human stupidity can go, and MAC is quite a peace of unusable antique.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

Azizam said:


> i got more but can't remember the names right now



I don't see Tori Black in your list

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> uhhh That's a very long list  It seems that you like all races of people


celebrate the diversity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> I don't see Tori Black in your list


So, you like brunettes? 
Iranians like Alexis Texas as well 



Azizam said:


> celebrate the diversity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Gilamard said:


> I don't see Tori Black in your list


her important body parts are almost non-existent so not a fan 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Azizam @Esfand,
> Linux really rocks, I do wonder how can anyone trust any other software, Windows is a peace of thief garbage which is designed to show how deep human stupidity can go, and MAC is quite a peace of unusable antique.


I use a Linux version designed for security testing. That's the field I am interested in.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gilamard

rmi5 said:


> So, you like brunettes?
> Iranians like Alexis Texas as well



Lol yes but I like blondes as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> Lol yes but I like blondes as well


So, we have the same taste in women 

@Gilamard What happened to your avatar, dude? it was very good

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> I use a Linux version designed for security testing. That's the field I am interested in.



Working with Windows, one knows nothing about 80% of the events happening around, specially while you are connected to the net. Getting used to Ubuntu, would be the most wise action one can possibly do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Working with Windows, one knows nothing about 80% of the events happening around, specially while you are connected to the net. Getting used to Ubuntu, would be the most wise action one can possibly do.


Windows 8 will be the start of the end of Windows domination among other operating systems. It would be ideal if there is a much more user friendly version of Linux becomes available for beginners and regular users.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

rmi5 said:


> So, we have the same taste in women



Sadly , I never had any blonde girlfriend, never had the opportunity 



rmi5 said:


> @Gilamard What happened to your avatar, dude? it was very good



Mikhastam axe sarbazha ro bezaram vali nashod 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Y/fKlLcFJcEwI/FreeIranianSoldiers-googlep.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> Sadly , I never had any blonde girlfriend, never had the opportunity


I feel more closer and intimate with brunettes than blondes 


> Mikhastam axe sarbazha ro bezaram vali nashod
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Y/fKlLcFJcEwI/FreeIranianSoldiers-googlep.jpg


What was the problem? I guess it hasn't fit into the square shape of avatars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Gilamard said:


> Sadly , I never had any blonde girlfriend, never had the opportunity


Me too dude, me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gilamard

rmi5 said:


> I feel more closer and intimate with brunettes than blondes
> 
> What was the problem? I guess it hasn't fit into the square shape of avatars.



Look at my avatar lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> Look at my avatar lol


uhhh, I see. I think the Mirza Kouchak Khan's photo was more fit for avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

@haman10, did you miss me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

@Gilamard where do you live

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

ghara ghan said:


> @Gilamard where do you live



Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> Paris



Do you suggest anything for learning French? I tried to learn some french before, but my efforts were fruitless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

Gilamard said:


> Paris


love that city yet i didn't see it  so why you could date blondes yet ?  , have you seen versailles palace  ? 




rmi5 said:


> Do you suggest anything for learning French? I tried to learn some french before, but my efforts were fruitless.


i would ask this from uncle frog if i were you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

rmi5 said:


> Do you suggest anything for learning French? I tried to learn some french before, but my efforts were fruitless.



Well, I'm born in France and French is my first language so I can't realise the difficulty, but it's well known that it isn't the easiest european language.
I think it would be difficult to learn the language alone, you should take some lessons with a professor for learning the basis but the best way for learning a language is still practising it. Talking with French people on the internet and later coming in France for some vacations



ghara ghan said:


> love that city yet i didn't see it  so why you could date blondes yet ?  , have you seen versailles palace  ?
> 
> 
> 
> i would ask this from uncle frog if i were you



They are few in number here (in Paris)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

@ghara ghan I've seen versailles palace twice  but I was young. I preferred the gardens 

Aren't you more interested in Eiffel tower like others?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Gilamard said:


> @ghara ghan I've seen versailles palace twice  but I was young. I preferred the gardens
> 
> Aren't you more interested in Eiffel tower like others?


i think versailles is the best place to visit in France  




Gilamard said:


> They are few in number here (in Paris)


than try harder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

ghara ghan said:


> i think versailles is the best place to visit in France
> 
> 
> 
> than try harder



Are you sure? What about that :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Gilamard said:


> Are you sure? What about that :


noo0 im not !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Guys i just paid a huge amount of money for original ver. of windows 8.1 Enterprise using a master card provided by my university.
> 
> i installed it , and now i'm pashiman mese sag !!!
> 
> just dont do it okey ?! not without proper consultation .
> 
> @Ostad @Serpentine @mohsen @rmi5 @SinaG @ghara ghan @kollang


@haman10 mikham ye chizi tarif konam: ye dusti daram autoCAD estefade nemikard migoft chon man daram bahash daramad zayi mikonam dorust nist az noskhe crack shodash estefade konam va bejaye on az ye narm afzareh free source ke zaman kar ro 3 barabar mikard estefade mikard(hala bemanad ke khode windozesh crack shode boud ! ) 2 sale pish digeh khaste shode boud goft mikham autoCAD ro bekharam, be harja sar zadim (hata Tehran) nadashtan. akharesh garar shoud download konim vali siteshoun ejazeh download nemidad vafti beheshoun email zadim goftan ma be Iran software nemifroshim, goftam mage autoCAD ham tahrime? taraf reply kard: moshtarie gerami ma mayel be gostresh brandemoun dar keshvareh shoma nistim.  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dar mored windows ham man tajrobeye moshabeh ro ba windows sever dashtam, age mikhay windoze crack shodat update ham beshe, sherkat haye Irani hastan ke windows haro dast kari mikonan ke update ke sahle microsoft behet email thank you ham mifreste.



rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan
> Shoma ba MAC, mitounid ke application haye kheyli jaalebi nasb konid, keyfiyat e video didan e shoma kheyli behtar hast, va sor'at e computeretoun, be tor e vahshatnaaki bishtar hast. dige virus nemigirid, va ...
> kollan, windows mesle pride mimouneh, *linux mesle in pride hayi ke baraaye race, roush motor e Mazda mindaazan hast, va MAC ham mesle Porsche hast*  vali khob geroun tar ham hast ta haddi
> 
> 
> 
> Your honesty is amazing


 
@rmi5 hackers are going to love you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sam1980

Albate MAC ke khodesh backbonesh UNIX hast va LINUX ham dar vaghe khodesh yek UNIX-like systeme. Behamin khater component haye asli MAC OS tebghe licence Apple made available mishan. 

Dar vaghe bekhahim negahe daghighi dashte bashim potentiali ke LINUX dare az MAC OS balatare, vali chizi ke moheme inke ke programmer boland nemishe baraye rezaye khoda code bezane. FSF baraye system haye Open Source program provide mikone, vali hamin programmer hayee ke program free eraee mikonand bazham pool niaz darand ke zendegishono becharkhonand. Be hamin khater Corporationi mesle Apple Inc. ke mitoone programmer ba pool khob estekhdam kone va yek modire visionary mesle Jobs ham dare ba modiriate dorost toonest ba estefade az backbone UNIX yek system amele mabni ba GUI dorost kone ke albate on ham XEROX ro rip-off karde ta hodode ziadi. Albate beyne mabahesi ke shod time-overlap ziadi vojod dare, chon ghdemate MAC OS hodode yek sal az FSF bishtare.

Manzoor ine ke zamani ke yek corporation poshte yek chize javabe behtari migiri ta on-off programmers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> dar mored windows ham man tajrobeye moshabeh ro ba windows sever dashtam, age mikhay windoze crack shodat update ham beshe, sherkat haye Irani hastan ke windows haro dast kari mikonan ke update ke sahle microsoft behet email thank you ham mifreste.


ache server download hasho dast kari mikonan 
age ye rouz 4 ta virus ham hamrah updatet download koni nabayad taajob koni baadesh 

rasti dar mored tahrim , windown be hich vajh iran ru tahrim nakarde . oon male ghadim bood . alan mitooni ba yek cart ke be network beynol melal vasle , masalan master card , ya VISA , be soorat online bekhari .

hich moshkeli nist



Hyperion said:


> @haman10, did you miss me?


i miss fighting with you so much 

unfortunately , i fear getting banned sometimes , cause my rates of getting banned are high , but fighting with you is so awesome  

i love it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ache server download hasho dast kari mikonan
> age ye rouz 4 ta virus ham hamrah updatet download koni nabayad taajob koni baadesh
> 
> rasti dar mored tahrim , windown be hich vajh iran ru tahrim nakarde . oon male ghadim bood . alan mitooni ba yek cart ke be network beynol melal vasle , masalan master card , ya VISA , be soorat online bekhari .
> 
> hich moshkeli nist
> 
> 
> i miss fighting with you so much
> 
> unfortunately , i fear getting banned sometimes , cause my rates of getting banned are high , but fighting with you is so awesome
> 
> i love it


are midunam, vali man ba 4 ta virus rahattaram ta ba $99.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> are midunam, vali man ba 4 ta virus rahattaram ta ba $99.




are vali fekr nemikonam daneshgah ma rahat tar bashe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> it wasnt that bad !!
> 
> i just had problems finding some specific drivers for windows 8 .
> 
> some of them surprisingly were installed by windows itself !! like realtek HD audio or Nvidia video drivers .
> 
> the only problem with windows 8 is that you have to logon every time you turn your computer on and also it doesnt log to desktop directly .
> 
> its start button is also wired .
> 
> but in overall i think it might have very good advantages too  BTW , if you download it and purchace it online it'll be 99$
> 
> i know its high , but an original windows is worth it


between windows 7 and 8, you bought the future, like some people who buy their clothes one size bigger.
anyway in windows8.1 you can directly boot to desktop, its option must be in taskbar properties window, also there are plenty of start menu replacement softwares.
من چند سال پیش توی قرعه کشی یه سایت خارجی یه لیسانس ویندوز سون آلتیمیت برنده شدم (جزء معدود موارد خوش شانسیم تو زندگی بود) حقیقتا ویندوز اصل یه حال دیگه ای داره و لی همون، حالا باعث پست رفتم شده، چون اگه ویندوز 7 رو نداشتم تا حالا ویندوز 8 رو هزار بار نصب کرده بودم و به روز بودم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Paint ball is so freaking painful !!! 

there are red bruises all over my body !!!  even my finger got shot !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Paint ball is so freaking painful !!!
> 
> there are red bruises all over my body !!!  even my finger got shot !!


khob balad nisti bazi nakon  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> khob balad nisti bazi nakon  .


hahahha kootah va khande dar damet garm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

@haman10 fek konam yekam ziadi shoud. ina kolan deleshun be trolling va nukeshoun khoshe, age ma darim az biroun vaziat ina ro mibinim, ona khodeshoun har roz ba magz ostokhoneshoun hessesh mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 fek konam yekam ziadi shoud. ina kolan deleshun be trolling va nukeshoun khoshe, age ma darim az biroun vaziat ina ro mibinim, ona khodeshoun har roz ba magz ostokhoneshoun hessesh mikonan.


akhe 4 ta terrorist shodan adam vsae ma ....

be nazaret ziade ravi kardam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> akhe 4 ta terrorist shodan adam vsae ma ....
> 
> be nazaret ziade ravi kardam ?



nemidonam, vali fek konam ye khorde are ziadi shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> nemidonam, vali fek konam ye khorde are ziadi shod.


fadaye saret 

bezar dasteshoon biyad kian  4 ta terrorist wahhabi dore ham jam shodan , cheghadr ham por ru va maghrooran 

vali khodaeesh man nazar aksariate mardom irano goftam , mardom iran be cheshm ye keshvar faghir va terrorist be pakistan negah mikonan . 

baadesham bayad ye nafar bashe mese khodeshoon harf bezane dige 

man misham police bade :d

Good cop/bad cop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

What's up Iranian brothers, what's cooking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Skull and Bones said:


> What's up Iranian brothers, what's cooking?


thanks bro 

everything is alright here , what about india ? is everything alright ? @Ayush bro wazzup ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

haman10 said:


> thanks bro
> 
> everything is alright here , what about india ? is everything alright ? @Ayush bro wazzup ?



Don't know much about India, election fever is on. I'm in US now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> fadaye saret
> 
> bezar dasteshoon biyad kian  4 ta terrorist wahhabi dore ham jam shodan , cheghadr ham por ru va maghrooran
> 
> vali khodaeesh man nazar aksariate mardom irano goftam , mardom iran be cheshm ye keshvar faghir va terrorist be pakistan negah mikonan .
> 
> baadesham bayad ye nafar bashe mese khodeshoon harf bezane dige
> 
> man misham police bade :d
> 
> Good cop/bad cop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Examples of Defenses Mechanisms*


There are a large number of defense mechanisms; the main ones are summarized below.








haman ona kheshon behtar az ma midundan ke chegadr badbakhtan inke ma be roushoun biyarim ziad to farhang ma Irania nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> haman ona kheshon behtar az ma midundan ke chegadr badbakhtan inke ma be roushoun biyarim ziad to farhang ma Irania nist.


manzoureto fahmidam , chashm alan edit mikonam 




Skull and Bones said:


> I'm in US now.


oh! sorry 

then how's life goin on ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> *Examples of Defenses Mechanisms*
> 
> 
> There are a large number of defense mechanisms; the main ones are summarized below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haman ona kheshon behtar az ma midundan ke chegadr badbakhtan inke ma be roushoun biyarim ziad to farhang ma Irania nist.



Na aziz, man inaa ra didam. inhaa kollan maghzeshoun, yek jour e khaassi simpichi shodeh. ziyaadi inhaa porrou baazi dar aavordand ke baayad adab mishodand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> manzoureto fahmidam , chashm alan edit mikonam
> 
> 
> 
> oh! sorry
> 
> then how's life goin on ?


thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

haman10 said:


> oh! sorry
> 
> then how's life goin on ?



Good, good. Life is good. Just a bit hectic with studies and research. How about you? What's kicking in Tehran these days? 

A photo of my hometown in India, feel like sharing with Iranian brothers here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Skull and Bones said:


> Good, good. Life is good. Just a bit hectic with studies and research. How about you? What's kicking in Tehran these days?
> 
> A photo of my hometown in India, feel like sharing with Iranian brothers here.



Is your hometown in the Switzerland part of the India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Skull and Bones said:


> How about you? What's kicking in Tehran these days?


perfect 

we are in new year holidays here , everyone is having a good time 




Skull and Bones said:


> A photo of my hometown in India, feel like sharing with Iranian brothers here.


very beautiful bro 
tnx for sharing .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

rmi5 said:


> Is your hometown in the Switzerland part of the India?



I'm from Darjeeling, bro. One of the most beautiful part of India. Had the government been good, it'd have topped as a tourist destination in the world map.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Na aziz, man inaa ra didam. inhaa kollan maghzeshoun, yek jour e khaassi simpichi shodeh. ziyaadi inhaa porrou baazi dar aavordand ke baayad adab mishodand.


@rmi5 khodet ke miduni sath savad onja kheyli payine. man mikham bedunam ma ba kasayi ke hazeran azaye khanevadashoun ro vase hamle Entehari befrestan mikhaym to internet be koja beresim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm from Darjeeling, bro


its a true heaven !! very beautiful !!

@Ayush shame on yo for living in mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm from Darjeeling, bro. One of the most beautiful part of India. Had the government been good, it'd have topped as a tourist destination in the world map.


is that the same place that i saw in 3 Idiots last parts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Ostad said:


> is that the same place that i saw in 3 Idiots last parts?



No, that's Ladakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 khodet ke miduni sath savad onja kheyli payine. man mikham bedunam ma ba kasayi ke hazeran azaye khanevadashoun ro vase hamle Entehari befrestan mikhaym to internet be koja beresim.


Aslan aadam nabaayad vaghtesh ra ba in aghab moundeh haa waste bekoneh. Faghat age ziyaadi zer zer kardan, ye kam adabeshoun mikonim.  oun ham taaze arzesh e kesh daadan e ghaziyeh ra nadaareh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Aslan aadam nabaayad vaghtesh ra ba in aghab moundeh haa waste bekoneh. Faghat age ziyaadi zer zer kardan, ye kam adabeshoun mikonim.  oun ham taaze arzesh e kesh daadan e ghaziyeh ra nadaareh


that what i am saying.



Skull and Bones said:


> No, that's Ladakh.



which one is more beautifulD)?.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blackface

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm from Darjeeling, bro. One of the most beautiful part of India. Had the government been good, it'd have topped as a tourist destination in the world map.



Looks gorgeous indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

Ostad said:


> which one is more beautifulD)?.



Ladakh is more beautiful because of less population and more natural beauty, But if you plan on staying for a short to medium term, it's Darjeeling for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Skull and Bones said:


> Ladakh is more beautiful because of less population and more natural beauty, But if you plan on staying for a short to medium term, it's Darjeeling for you.


thanks. these two places are among the "my top 10 list".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

Ostad said:


> thanks. these two places are among the "my top 10 list".



Trust me, you won't be disappointed. And then there is forests, and you can see elephants and deer in abundant, and leopards and tigers if you're lucky.

@Islam shall be the winner He's on a thanking spree.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Skull and Bones said:


> Trust me, you won't be disappointed. And then there is forests, and you can see elephants and deer in abundant, and leopards and tigers if you're lucky.


my luck sucks . but i am going to visit them for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

A typical scene in our place, when you see one, **** everything and run.  







A village scene on the way to Gangtok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Seems like Iranis are mad at me.

What's up guys?

@rmi5 

You changed so fast, something personal against me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Ostad said:


> my luck sucks . but i am going to visit them for sure.



If your luck sucks monkeyball, then there will be tigers, and you'll fall down from the top of the elephant and the gun of the forest officials won't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

RazPaK said:


> Seems like Iranis are mad at me.
> 
> What's up guys?
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> You changed so fast, something personal against me?



What happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Rongu, in Kalimpong, near Bhutan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Sam1980 said:


> What happened?



Welllll...
Iranians were talking smack about Pakistanis regarding Irani soldiers being kidnapped. I ended up responding even though I tried to ignore the thread.

Lots of feelings went both ways.

Iranians said we are poor, disease stricken, and our army is no good, ect ect.

And I responded.

I am always nice with Irani members here, but some of them lost their cool and insulted us.

But we Pakistanis don't insult back because we are large hearted peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

RazPaK said:


> Welllll...
> Iranians were talking smack about Pakistanis regarding Irani soldiers being kidnapped. I ended up responding even though I tried to ignore the thread.
> 
> Lots of feelings went both ways.
> 
> Iranians said we are proor, disease stricken, and our army is no good, ect ect.
> 
> And I responded.
> 
> I am always nice with Irani members here, but some of them lost their cool and insulted us.
> 
> But we Pakistanis don't insult back because we are large hearted peoples.



I'm not aware of that, I'm not able to follow up on all threads because I'm quite busy these days. I'm not trying to be preachy but since I see that conflicts of this kind among members still persist I have to point out that blind nationalism will not get us anywhere, we must be able to criticize constructively, be fair-minded, refrain from insulting one another and take responsibility. Otherwise nothing is going to change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Sam1980 said:


> I'm not aware of that, I'm not able to follow up on all threads because I'm quite busy these days. I'm not trying to be preachy but since I see that conflicts of this kind among members still persist I have to point out that blind nationalism will not get us anywhere, we must be able to criticize constructively, be fair-minded, refrain from insulting one another and take responsibility. Otherwise nothing is going to change.



I'm still cool with Iranian people, but when cheap shots are exchanged, I end up losing my cool as well.

Hopefully things will end up working out. 

We are good neighbors. We don't really bother each other, and that's the way things should be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

@haman10,
اینقدر با این پاکستانیا کل ننداز، *هیچ چیز* مثبتی از توش در نمیاد
به نظر من آب به آسیاب جیش الع... میریزی

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Bratva

mohsen said:


> @haman10,
> اینقدر با این پاکستانیا کل ننداز، *هیچ چیز* مثبتی از توش در نمیاد
> به نظر من آب به آسیاب جیش الع... میریزی



@Serpentine Would you mind translating this for us?


----------



## haman10

mafiya said:


> @Serpentine Would you mind translating this for us?


go away pal 

if in any sort we want to say sth , we say it in english so that you and other terrorist supporters also understand .

we are not ball-less like some people .

he advised me not to get into arguments with u people , cause its pointless .

in anyway , as you can see @mohsen , you're wrong !! these people are so rude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> thanks bro
> 
> everything is alright here , what about india ? is everything alright ? @Ayush bro wazzup ?


more busy with outside life bro.
perhaps gonna stay that way for a month or so,till the sem ends.
how about you? @rmi5 @Islam shall be the winner ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> go away pal
> 
> if in any sort we want to say sth , we say it in english so that you and other terrorist supporters also understand .
> 
> we are not ball-less like some people .
> 
> he advised me not to get into arguments with u people , cause its pointless .
> 
> in anyway , as you can see @mohsen , you're wrong !! these people are so rude


حتما طرف کنجکاوه
----------------------
اس ام اس تبریک از طرف روحانی برای شما هم اومد؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ayush said:


> more busy with outside life bro.
> perhaps gonna stay that way for a month or so,till the sem ends.
> how about you? @rmi5 @Islam shall be the winner ?


I am Busy as well, and waiting for a break after finishing the semester

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

mohsen said:


> حتما طرف کنجکاوه
> ----------------------
> اس ام اس تبریک از طرف روحانی برای شما هم اومد؟


vase man oomad  mano hassan ghablam to kooche football bazi mikardim be man sms nade be ki mikhad bede

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

Skull and Bones said:


> A typical scene in our place, when you see one, **** everything and run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A village scene on the way to Gangtok


this elephant is bigger than usual !  how do you Indians sit on their back ! 

years ago i go to zoo in ankara-turkey it was great zoo but i didn't see any elephant  when i ask zoo keeper about elephant he told me the elephant gets old and died . i love elephants i love to touch their ear and long nose  and give them food

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> more busy with outside life bro.
> perhaps gonna stay that way for a month or so,till the sem ends.
> how about you? @rmi5 @Islam shall be the winner ?


well bro , i'm totally free  

we're in new year's holiday in iran and its awesome  

but we have to get back to classes in 5 days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> but we have to get back to classes in 5 days


don't think about the backing other wise your holiday will ruined just enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Ayush said:


> more busy with outside life bro.
> perhaps gonna stay that way for a month or so,till the sem ends.
> how about you? @rmi5 @Islam shall be the winner ?


Thanks dude,
Nothing in special, Life goes on as shity as always.
Hope to see you more often around, and also the best luck in the studying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Skull and Bones said:


> Rongu, in Kalimpong, near Bhutan border.


Bhutan and surrounding area is just a heaven on earth. Bhutan is one of the countries that has managed to preserve its nature reserves at it is and it's the only country that measures its development by the happiness of people. I heard that they purposely want to restrict tourism to avoid damage done to nature so they demand every tourist to spend $200 per one night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

@Azizam ty for useful posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

ghara ghan said:


> this elephant is bigger than usual !  how do you Indians sit on their back !
> 
> years ago i go to zoo in ankara-turkey it was great zoo but i didn't see any elephant  when i ask zoo keeper about elephant he told me the elephant gets old and died . i love elephants i love to touch their ear and long nose  and give them food



Elephants also love to sit on humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

ghara ghan said:


> this elephant is bigger than usual !  how do you Indians sit on their back !
> 
> years ago i go to zoo in ankara-turkey it was great zoo but i didn't see any elephant  when i ask zoo keeper about elephant he told me the elephant gets old and died . i love elephants i love to touch their ear and long nose  and give them food




Did you touch the elephant in a zoo??  One my friends have done it (legally), but that was in South Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@Umair Nawaz,
Dude, I was reading your sane, fair and rightful posts in Iran, Pakistan border issue threads. These kinda features in posts are really hard these days to find. Thanks dude, hope this problem to be solved as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Skull and Bones said:


> Elephants also love to sit on humans.



they look very kind and harmless animals ! i change my mind 



Esfand said:


> Did you touch the elephant in a zoo??  One my friends have done it (legally), but that was in South Africa


no , like i said the elephant was dead long before i get there  i never see elephant in my life  i love to see a elephant taking banana from my hands and put it on his mouth  it's awesome , in the zoo i could touch a Giraffe i give them sweet and they eat it with their long gray tongue their breath was also very strong !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

ghara ghan said:


> they look very kind and harmless animals ! i change my mind








Elephants crossing roads in North Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Skull and Bones said:


> Elephants crossing roads in North Bengal.


youtube is filtered i cant see


----------



## Skull and Bones

ghara ghan said:


> youtube is filtered i cant see



Okay, i'll send you an elephant via DHL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Skull and Bones said:


> Okay, i'll send you an elephant via DHL.


send'em im going to Hug it


----------



## Chronos

ghara ghan said:


> send'em im going to Hug it



Youtube is filtered ???

Damn you Erdogan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Ravi Nair said:


> Youtube is filtered ???
> 
> Damn you Erdogan


well im living in iran not turkey so you should damn some one else  it's not only youtube , facebook and all other sites are filtered too


----------



## xenon54 out

ghara ghan said:


> this elephant is bigger than usual !  how do you Indians sit on their back !
> 
> years ago i go to zoo in ankara-turkey it was great zoo but i didn't see any elephant  when i ask zoo keeper about elephant he told me the elephant gets old and died . i love elephants i love to touch their ear and long nose  and give them food


Truly impressive animals. 

Too bad they are beeing hunted for ivory. 








Btw, there are Elephants in Izmir Zoo. 

Fil İzmirin 3 Yaş Mutluluğu - Anadolu Ajansı | Vidivodo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

xenon54 said:


> Truly impressive animals.
> Too bad they are beeing hunted for ivory.


ya they are very lovely . it's very selfish to kill them for ivory 




xenon54 said:


> Btw, there are Elephants in Izmir Zoo.
> Fil İzmirin 3 Yaş Mutluluğu - Anadolu Ajansı | Vidivodo.com


ty for the link but it's filtered here  i know about izmir sadly when we enter izmir we was too busy for seeing touristic places so tell my self i ill see them in ankara's zoo !  but that was a big mistake later my bro see the elephants in izmir and send it's video he told me it's impossible to touch them  if i go to izmir surly i will pay visit to it's zoo

but ankara's zoo was greats  let me show some place which i loved it most !







i was just standing in the right side of this pic many years ago i give sweet to them there were awesome




lol there is cannal between us and these bears but at least i could see them and throw them some food and they eat it very funny 




wolf place was very awesome they have waterfall and river for them self 






lol i remember him very well this is my troll friend i call him tembel khan !  when i enter here and try to take a pic he quickly go under water i wait a long time but he didn't come back he just remain under  and every time when i gets near exit door he come back to and when i enter the building he goes back to under water !  we did this several time until i get tired and give up to take pic of him  he was great troll anyway 





no way i forget this shark it's entrance of underground where the water animals like fishes were kept when i visit that place they were building very big Tunnel aquarium hop it's finished by now maybe @Sinan can tell us about it

sadly i couldn't find monkey's pic in internet anyway they was funny too  lion and tiger's cage was too far and barred ! there was no way to get near of them ! 




and here was the place for elephants but sadly this place was empty when i visit it  btw like lion and tiger's place it's impossible to get near elephant too ! 

anaka's zoo was very different zoo than i thought every animal have three or more place and they change their place time to time so the animals may not get Depressed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

ghara ghan said:


> ty for the link but it's filtered here


Is there anything thats unfiltered in Iran? 




ghara ghan said:


> and here was the place for elephants but sadly this place was empty when i visit it


Thank god its empty,  just look at the concrete ground, thats not funny for the elephants, Izmir Zoo looks much better, everything is green and much bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ghara ghan said:


> o way i forget this shark it's entrance of underground where the water animals like fishes were kept when i visit that place they were building very big Tunnel aquarium hop it's finished by now maybe @Sinan can tell us about it



Well, the last time, i visited zoo was............. i think, i was 5 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

xenon54 said:


> Is there anything thats unfiltered in Iran?


yea their own websites  but some time when they start fight among them self the one who is stronger filtered his enemy's website  




xenon54 said:


> Thank god its empty,  just look at the concrete ground, thats not funny for the elephants,


yea i didn't like that too  they should make much better place for elephant it was also small for a elephant  




xenon54 said:


> Izmir Zoo looks much better, everything is green and much bigger.


 that little elephant look awesome  
oh god  i should visit it as soon as i enter turkey 




Sinan said:


> Well, the last time, i visited zoo was............. i think, i was 5 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ghara ghan said:


> yea i didn't like that too  they should make much better place for elephant it was also small for a elephant


I think they will surely built a new place if they get new Elephants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

xenon54 said:


> I think they will surely built a new place if they get new Elephants.


i hop it's happen too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

INDIC said:


> Hamari baat koi Irani nahi kar raha.



I'm pretty sure I didn't type this up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

iranigirl2 said:


> I'm pretty sure I didn't type this up.



Razpak wrote it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

.......moved


----------



## Bratva

haman10 said:


> go away pal
> 
> if in any sort we want to say sth , we say it in english so that you and other terrorist supporters also understand .
> 
> we are not ball-less like some people .
> 
> he advised me not to get into arguments with u people , cause its pointless .
> 
> in anyway , as you can see @mohsen , you're wrong !! these people are so rude



Did I ask you? Shoo,,,Go away. Don't poke your nose in matters which doesn't concern you. I was asking someone (literate, polite decent person).I don't want illiterate, non-sense people replying who don't have manners nor etiquettes to talk.


----------



## haman10

A.Rafay said:


> You have nothing left to say, You have lost this. PAF is way ahead of IRIAF, even our mirages are newer than your newest planes, they are overhauled completely, Have been added with Air refueling capability at PAC. They have thousands of hours of experience and scores.
> 
> Which your airforce can only dream about.
> 
> 
> P.S thread got closed again because you couldn't come up with anything significant besides trolling and denying facts in name of blind nationalism.





mafiya said:


> Did I ask you? Shoo,,,Go away. Don't poke your nose in matters which doesn't concern you. I was asking someone (literate, polite decent person).I don't want illiterate, non-sense people replying who don't have manners nor etiquettes to talk.


pakistanizz are mad at me  

awesome 

i wish it had an squat of importance though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

haman10 said:


> pakistanizz are mad at me
> 
> awesome
> 
> i wish it had *an squat of importance* though



At least learn to speak/write english properly.


----------



## Azizam

I see @ghara ghan wants see elephants. Come and walk in a dry forest in Sri Lanka, you will never say it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

_adjective_

*1*.
short and thickset; disproportionately broad or wide.
"he was muscular and squat"
synonyms:stocky, thickset, dumpy, stubby, stumpy, short, small; More
- anything, used in the negative to mean nothing.

What does squat mean? squat Definition. Meaning of squat. OnlineSlangDictionary.com




mafiya said:


> At least learn to speak/write english properly.


learn sth for your own future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Azizam said:


> I see @ghara ghan wants see elephants. Come and walk in a dry forest in Sri Lanka, you will never say it.


my love for elephant is far stronger than this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

ghara ghan said:


> my love for elephant is far stronger than this


you won't say it when you are being by chased by one of them. I am terrified of elephants because of things happened to me but my dad is not scared at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Azizam said:


> you won't say it when you are being by chased by one of them. I am terrified of elephants because of things happened to me but my dad is not scared at all.


elephants chased humans ? i see in tv these elephants eat food from humans hands !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

ghara ghan said:


> elephants chased humans ? i see in tv these elephants eat food from humans hands !



Then you don't know about elephants buddy. It says that the only creature elephants hate on earth is humans. If you encounter an elephant while walking in forest, the best thing to do is freeze in the way you are. My dad along with his friends once encountered a group of elephants while they were walking in forest so my dad said they had to freeze there until those elephants passed them by. I never encountered one while walking but I experienced being chased by an elephant while in a vehicle.


----------



## xenon54 out

Azizam said:


> It says that the only creature elephants hate on earth is humans.


They are damn right to hate humans after all the things we did to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

xenon54 said:


> They are damn right to hate humans after all the things we did to them...


I've heard that the hatred they have towards humans is in their DNA due to the things we did to mammoths (their ancestors). I am not sure whether it's "bro science" or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Azizam said:


> I've heard that the hatred they have towards humans is in their DNA due to the things we did to mammoths (their ancestors). I am not sure whether it's "bro science" or not.


lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

lol hi everyone i dont know why i was banned! i didnt get any of your quotes btw feel free to let me know if u had mentioned or quoted me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irajgholi

in site kheyli maskhare shode, mano alaki ban karde boodan. che vazeshe vaghean? aslan dige daram shaki misham khoda vakili, chera ma darim vaghte khdoemoono ba yek mosht vahshi talaf mikonim? man faghat bekhatere iranihaye in site miam, age jaee dige soragh darim berim hamoonja, in site ha velesh konim vase hamin vahshiha dore khodeshon beshinan har ghalati khastan bekonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Dustan lotfan fohsh nadid, hata be farsi. Post haie na marbut pak mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> I've heard that the hatred they have towards humans is in their DNA due to the things we did to mammoths (their ancestors). I am not sure whether it's "bro science" or not.


lol dude

Take a biology 101 course and you'll be so embarrassed that you even entertained that idea. This is extreme bro science.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

modhaye Takestani hesabi ro asaban. vali az ye chiz khoshhalam inke tamame Iraniha ba ekhtelaf nazarhaye khode shon ba ham mottahad shodan.


Irajgholi said:


> in site kheyli maskhare shode, mano alaki ban karde boodan. che vazeshe vaghean? aslan dige daram shaki misham khoda vakili, chera ma darim vaghte khdoemoono ba yek mosht vahshi talaf mikonim? man faghat bekhatere iranihaye in site miam, age jaee dige soragh darim berim hamoonja, in site ha velesh konim vase hamin vahshiha dore khodeshon beshinan har ghalati khastan bekonan.


age dustane kharej neshin mitunan ye forum baz konan montagel shim onja. age man ya bagie ke dakhele Iranim forum baz konim ehtemalan ye hafte nashode mirim be sarfe Ab khonak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Hope it be true.
#BREAKING: Jaish al-Adl releases Iranian border guards abducted months ago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

After a 13 month absence from my life, I was reacquainted with Ghorme Sabzi. Forgot how much I loved Ghorme Sabzi. It reminds me of my first orgasm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

Abii said:


> After a 13 month absence from my life, I was reacquainted with Ghorme Sabzi. Forgot how much I loved Ghorme Sabzi. It reminds me of my first orgasm


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> Forgot how much I loved Ghorme Sabzi. It reminds me of my first orgasm



Too much information

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Esfand said:


> Too much information


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DATIS

What's up party people ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aegis DDG

Abii said:


>



LOL wut! BTW that woman is hoooot..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Abii said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

sarbazan irani asir dar dast jeyshol adl azad shodan va be khane bazgashtan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rmi5

1. Pakistan
2. Iraq
3. Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

daste masulan dard nakone yek mellat roo az negarani dar avordan omidvaram groohban danayi far ham zende va salem bashe va be khune bargarde

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

قاضی پور:ارز دارو صرف واردات میتسوبیشی برای مقامات دولتی شده است!
Bazar Ertəsi, 06.04.2014 01:27
*گوناز تی وی: با افزایش تحریمهای غرب علیه ایران در چند سال گذشته وهمچنین بی کفایتی مسولین جمهوری اسلامی در اداره کشور، قیمت ارز یک باره چندین برابر شد. از طرف دیگر به دلیل تحریمها ایران نمیتوانست تمامی مایحتاج خود را وارد کرده و در انتقال ارز نیز با مشکلاتی مواجه بود. البته قابل ذکر است تحریمها هیچ وقت علیه دارو و غذا اعمال نشده است. در این حین با گران شدن ارز، دولت برای خرید و وارد کردن عده ای از کالاهای اساسی و دارو ارز دولتی با قیمت پایینتری از بازار ارائه داد. اما بعدها خبرهایی به گوش رسید که حاکی از آن بود این ارز که باید صرف واردات اساسی ترین کالاها و داروها شود صرف خرید کالاهای لوکس شده است. این امر حتی اعتراض مرضیه دستجردی وزیر بهداشت احمدی نژاد را به دنبال داشت که نهایتا احمدی نژاد وی را از کابینه کنار گذاشت. هم اکنون خبرگزاریها خبر میدهند که ارزهای ارزان قیمتی که در آن زمان برای واردات کالاهای ضروری و دارو اختصاص داده شده بود، صرف خرید کالاهای لوکسی همچون خودروی میتسوبیشی آن هم برای مقامات دولتی شده است.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی؛ نادر قاضی پور،عضو کمیته تحقیق و تفحص از واردات خودروهای لوکس با ارز مرجع درگفت و گو با خبرنگاران گفت: "26اسفندماه در مجلس درباره افزایش واردات خودرو به ایران قرائت شد اما قرائت این گزارش ایرادات زیادی از جمله تاخیر جدی در قرائت و عدم قرائت برخی نام های این گزارش است".نماینده مردم اورمیه در مجلس شورای اسلامی در ادامه این مطلب افزود: "محور اصلی این گزارش استفاده از رانت و دلالی در واردات خودرو آن هم با نرخ ارز مرجع بود به این شرح که با ارزی که باید کالاهای اساسی وارد می شد ماشین های گرانقیمتی مثل میتسوبیشی آی ایکس، وارد شده است؟"قاضی پور تصریح کرد: "به رغم این که خرید خودروهای لوکس وارداتی در اولویت دهم واردات بود، با رانت ، جای اولویت نخست یعنی کالاهای اساسی را گرفت و این دلالی در حالی صورت گرفت که ارز برای واردات دارو نداشتیم اما برخی مسوولان ارز مرجع را برای واردات خودروهای لوکس اختصاص دادند."وی ادامه داد: "بسیاری از شرکت هایی که با مقیاس های بالای 200 تا 500 عدد خوردو وارد کرده بودند شرکت های شبه دولتی بودند که مسئولان آن ها مقامات و مسئولان عالی رتبه دولت احمدی نژاد بودند".قاضی پور با انتقاد از روند افزایش واردات خودرو در دولت قبل گفت: "در سال 90 نسبت خودروهای وارداتی به خودروهای تولید داخل 2درصد بود که در سال 91 این رقم به 8 و در سال 92 به 16درصد رسید."وی افزود: "در طول 2سال واردات خودرو نسبت به تولید آن 8برابر شده و از 39هزار خودرو وارداتی در سال 90 به 62هزار خودرو در سال 92 رسیده است."عضو کمیسیون صنایع و معادن مجلس با بیان این که نام شرکت هایی که دست به این اقدام زدند و مسئولان دولت قبل که در این عمل دست داشتند باید رسانه ای می شد گفت: این اسناد و اسامی در اختیار من است و مجلس باید در قرائت این گزارش اسامی را می گفت.قاضی پور هم چنین با بیان این که قوه قضاییه باید رسیدگی قاطع به مسئولان دولت قبل که با ارز داروی بیماران ماشین های لوکس وارد کردند کند، گفت:این افراد با ارز کالاهای اساسی و دارو خودرو لوکس وارد کردند و بعد این خودرو را به قیمت ارز آزاد در بازار فروختند.*

*این امر در حالی صورت میگرفته است که بسیاری از مردم به دلیل فقدان برخی داروهای لازم در تهیه آن با مشکل مواجه بودند و مقامات دولتی دلیل این امر را تحریمها و نبود ارز اعلام می کردند. این در حالی است که داروها مطلقا در لیست تحریمها نبوده است. به نظر می رسد مقامات ایران با عدم واردات دارو و تخصیص ارز آن به کالاهای لوکس، از طرفی قصد داشتند افکار عمومی مردم را به بدبینی به غرب و تحریمها سوق دهند و از طرف دیگر با استفاده از رانتها جیب خود را از بیت المال مردم پرکنند. با این سخنان قاضی پور کاملا آشکار است که مقامات جمهوری اسلامی همگی خائن و دزد بوده و به هیچ وجه به جان مردم اهمیتی قائل نیستند. زیرا چه بسا افرادی که به دلیل نبودن دارو جان خود را از دست داده اند غافل از اینکه مسوولین دولتی با پول آن دارو سوار بر میتسوبیشی شده اند!!!*

*لازم به ذکر است تحریمها برای مقامات دولتی خوش یمن بوده چرا که از این راه توانسته اند با دلالی و رانت خواری پولهای هنگفتی را از آن خود کنند. بابک زنجانی نمونه ای از این افراد است.*

*گفتنی است فساد مالی در بین مقامات حکومتی ایران به اوج خود رسیده است به طوری که توکلی نماینده تهران چندی پیش گفته بود فساد مالی در حکومت ایران سیستماتیک شده است.*

*گوناز تی وی*

قاضی پور:ارز دارو صرف واردات میتسوبیشی برای مقامات دولتی شده است!-GunazTV / اخبار

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

*کنایه کی روش به فوتبالیست‌های ایرانی*
سرمربی تیم ملی فوتبال ایران روز یکشنبه در اولین نشست خبری خود درسال جاری که به گفته خودش سرحال بوده و به قول ما ازدنده چپ بیدارنشده بود، کنایه ای را نثار فوتبالیست های ایرانی کردکه حامل پیامی هشداردهنده بود.

کارلوس کی روش در واکنش به سوال ایرنا مبنی بر کناره گیری مجتبی جباری از تیم ملی با تاکید بر اینکه حضور در تیم ملی باید افتخاری برای بازیکنان باشد، گفت: من در حدود 23 تیم ملی و باشگاهی حضور داشته و در همه آنها بازیکنان زیادی برای حضور در ترکیب اصلی می جنگیدند، اما درایران برای فرار از تیم صف کشیده اند.

وی گفت : رفتن از تیم ملی با مهدی رحمتی شروع شد، با هادی عقیلی ادامه پیدا کرد و در ادامه نمازی هم رفت و حالا هم مجتبی جباری رفته است.

کی روش اضافه کرد: هر روز شاهد هستیم که تعدادی از بازیکنان از تیم ملی خداحافظی می کنند و من با توجه به این که امروز سرحال بیدار شدم ، ترجیح می دهم به این موضع بخندم چراکه لبخندم برای عشق به تیم ملی و بازیکنانی است که برای پیراهن این تیم عرق دارند.

وی گفت:دلایل این رفتن ها را می دانم ولی فعلا بیان نمی کنم.

کی روش اضافه کرد: مدیر الاهلی که جباری در این تیم بازی می کند بیشتر از جباری علاقمند به تیم ملی ایران بود و تلاش کرد تا جباری به ایران بیاید و در اردو حضور یابد ، اما خود جباری چنین تلاشی نداشت.

سرمربی تیم ملی فوتبال ایران در پایان گفت: این اتفاق را در کتاب خاطراتم ثبت می کنم که فردی در کشور قطر بیشتر از جباری دلش برای تیم ملی ایران می سوخت .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> *کنایه کی روش به فوتبالیست‌های ایرانی*
> سرمربی تیم ملی فوتبال ایران روز یکشنبه در اولین نشست خبری خود درسال جاری که به گفته خودش سرحال بوده و به قول ما ازدنده چپ بیدارنشده بود، کنایه ای را نثار فوتبالیست های ایرانی کردکه حامل پیامی هشداردهنده بود.
> 
> کارلوس کی روش در واکنش به سوال ایرنا مبنی بر کناره گیری مجتبی جباری از تیم ملی با تاکید بر اینکه حضور در تیم ملی باید افتخاری برای بازیکنان باشد، گفت: من در حدود 23 تیم ملی و باشگاهی حضور داشته و در همه آنها بازیکنان زیادی برای حضور در ترکیب اصلی می جنگیدند، اما درایران برای فرار از تیم صف کشیده اند.
> 
> وی گفت : رفتن از تیم ملی با مهدی رحمتی شروع شد، با هادی عقیلی ادامه پیدا کرد و در ادامه نمازی هم رفت و حالا هم مجتبی جباری رفته است.
> 
> کی روش اضافه کرد: هر روز شاهد هستیم که تعدادی از بازیکنان از تیم ملی خداحافظی می کنند و من با توجه به این که امروز سرحال بیدار شدم ، ترجیح می دهم به این موضع بخندم چراکه لبخندم برای عشق به تیم ملی و بازیکنانی است که برای پیراهن این تیم عرق دارند.
> 
> وی گفت:دلایل این رفتن ها را می دانم ولی فعلا بیان نمی کنم.
> 
> کی روش اضافه کرد: مدیر الاهلی که جباری در این تیم بازی می کند بیشتر از جباری علاقمند به تیم ملی ایران بود و تلاش کرد تا جباری به ایران بیاید و در اردو حضور یابد ، اما خود جباری چنین تلاشی نداشت.
> 
> سرمربی تیم ملی فوتبال ایران در پایان گفت: این اتفاق را در کتاب خاطراتم ثبت می کنم که فردی در کشور قطر بیشتر از جباری دلش برای تیم ملی ایران می سوخت .


Quirez is highly overrated. He has screwed the team, and made every player from Rahmati to Jabbari and Karimi evade from national team, and now cries why every one is leaving the team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Quirez is highly overrated. He has screwed the team, and made every player from Rahmati to Jabbari and Karimi evade from national team, and now cries why every one is leaving the team.


مشکل از کیروش نیست فوتبالیست ما برای پیراهن تیم ملی ارزش قائل نیست
البته فوتبالی که با پول خزانه اداره میشه بهتر از این نمیشه
------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> مقامات افغانستان از کشف ۱۲۰۰ کارت رأی دهی تقلبی در ایالت کونار این کشور خبر دادند،‌ در یکی از موارد عکس کودکی حضرت یوسف بر یکی از کارتها نقش بسته است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مقامات افغانستان از کشف ۱۲۰۰ کارت رأی‌دهی تقلبی در ایالت کونار این کشور خبر دادند،‌ نکته جالب این جا است که در یکی از موارد عکسی از حسین جعفری (بازیگر نقش دوران کودکی حضرت یوسف) بر یکی از کارت‌های تقلبی نقش بسته است.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Quirez is highly overrated. He has screwed the team, and made every player from Rahmati to Jabbari and Karimi evade from national team, and now cries why every one is leaving the team.


nah man 

He's brought so much discipline to TM it's unbelievable. Rahmati is a bitch and Karimi's my father age ffs. If QC had anything to do with his retirement than we dodged an Ali Daie shaped bullet (remember the 2006 Daie disaster?).

Carlos likes fast, technical and hard working players (Khalatbari, Dejagah and Gucci for example). The typical IPL player is slow and rarely gives 110% on the field game after game. Plus, people like Daie, Karimi and Rahmati have lived and brought up under the Iranian football regime which treats them like celebrities on one hand and rarely demands anything from them in return. We need people that will put their head down, STFU and give 200% in every game. We also need a disciplined TM going to the WC, one that isn't separated between a Karimi gang, a Daie gang and a... (remember 2006). You don't dare bark when QC is in charge and that's unfortunately what the unprofessional Iranian players need.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

rmi5 said:


>



Thanks dude.
I wonder if they are themselves from Balouchestan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> Thanks dude.
> I wonder if they are themselves from Balouchestan


Nope, I don't think so. For example, they have interviewed with one of their families in Khorasan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan 
What's up man?

اسماعیل کوثری از نمایندگان اصولگرای مجلس ایران گفته است که چهار مرزبان گروگان گرفته شده ایرانی که دیروز با کمک مقام های محلی و مذهبی سیستان و بلوچستان آزاد شدند، باید به دلیل تخلف از وظایف، تنبیه شوند.

آقای کوثری به خبرگزاری کلیکخانه ملت وابسته به مجلس ایران گفته "تنبیه برای این است که در زمان انجام وظیفه، دیگر این تخلفات تکرار نشود."
بهمن سال گذشته خورشیدی در نواحی مرزی سیستان و بلوچستان توسط جیش العدل ربوده شدند. چهار نفر از این مرزبان ها دیروز آزاد شدند. جیش العدل پیشتر گفته بود یکی از مرزبان ها را "اعدام" کرده اما مقام های ایرانی می گویند هنوز نمی توانند این موضوع را تایید یا تکذیب کنند.

اسماعیل کوثری از فرماندهان سپاه در زمان جنگ ایران و عراق بوده است. او اکنون نماینده تهران و رئیس فراکسیون ایثارگران مجلس است. آقای کوثری به خواب بودن مرزبان ها در زمان گروگان گرفته شدن اشاره کرده و گفته "من بودم به جای برخورداری از خدمات آزادگی (اصطلاحی که ایران به اسرای جنگی‌اش می‌دهد)، آنها را تنبیه می‌کردم تا در زمان انجام وظیفه دیگر این تخلفات را تکرار نکنند."

مولوی عبدالحمید اسماعیل زهی، امام‌ جمعه اهل سنت زاهدان و از برجسته‌ترین روحانیون سنی در ایران دیروز درباره مذاکرات منتهی به آزادی چهار نفراز مرزبانان ایرانی گفته بود "بنده یک جلد قرآن مجید به همراه پیغامی که حاوی آزادی گروگان‌ها بود، فرستادم."

به گفته مولوی عبدالحمید، گروه جیش‌العدل در ازای رها کردن گروگان‌ها خواهان آزادی بعضی زندانیان بودند، اما در نهایت "به احترام کلام‌الله مجید و حرمت علما و مردم" مرزبانان را آزاد کردند.

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮نماینده مجلس ایران: ۴ مرزبان آزاد شده باید تنبیه شوند‬

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

تلوزیون ایران: خوردن خیار و هویج برای زنان ممنوع است
Çərsənbə Axşamı, 07.04.2014 02:27
*گوناز تی وی: تفکر خرافاتی حاکم بر سیاستمداران حکومت فارس ایران باعث شده است که زنان در جغرافیای موسوم به ایران با محدودیتهای قابل توجهی مواجه باشند. وجود قوانین تبعیض آمیز از یک طرف و اندیشه افراطی حاکم بر مسوولان ایران از طرف دیگر حضور زنان را در زندگی اجتماعی با مشکل مواجه کرده است. یکی از هزاران مشکل زنان، حضور آنان در تلوزیون است. صدا و سیمای ایران همواره موانع جدی برای حضور زنان در تلوزیون گذاشته است. در یکی از آخرین موارد که در نگاه اول طنز به نظر میرسد اما واقعیت دارد خبر میرسد که زنان در تلوزیون حق خوردن هویج و خیار را ندارند زیرا این امر برخلاف عفت عمومی و موازین اسلامی است!!!*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی؛ پیمان قاسم خانی فیلمنامه نویس و بازیگر، در مصاحبه با خبر گزاری ایسنا با پرداختن به موانع ایجاد شده در صدا و سیما، از ممنوعیت خوردن خیار و هویج در تلوزیون توسط خانمها خبر داد.*

*وی در این زمینه بیان داشت: " بالاخره برای خانم‌ها مشکلات ممیزی وجود دارد و آن‌قدر که مردها را می‌توان جلف کرد،نمی‌شود با خانم‌ها شوخی کرد! شوخی نوشتن برای زن‌ها خیلی راحت نیست، مخصوصا وقتی بدانیم در تلویزیون خانم‌ها حتی اجازه خوردن خیار یا هویج را هم ندارند".*

*پیشتر نیز تعدادی از بازیگران و کارگردانان از موانع مضحک در صدا و سیما نسبت به زنان انتقاد کرده بودند.*

*گفتنی است صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی ایران نهادی است دولتی و وابسته به بیت رهبری که رییس آن را نیز خامنه ای تعیین کرده و شبانه روز به تبلیغ رهبر و افراد وابسته به او می پردازد. تلوزیون ایران با سانسور شدید اعتماد مردم را از دست داده است به طوری که بیشتر مردم آن را تماشا نکرده و شبکه های خارجی را به آن ترجیح میدهند. 
گوناز تی وی*
تلوزیون ایران: خوردن خیار و هویج برای زنان ممنوع است-GunazTV / اخبار

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

ghara ghan said:


> well im living in iran not turkey so you should damn some one else  it's not only youtube , facebook and all other sites are filtered too


In Turkey now too haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

چند سارق کُرد در سولدوز دستگیر شدند
Çərsənbə Axşamı, 07.04.2014 02:08
* گوناز تی وی:یک باند سرقت متشکل از اکراد مهاجر در غرب آذربایجان در تعطیلات عید نوروز امسال در شهرهای غربی آذربایجان به ویژه در شهر سولدوز دست به دزدی و سرقت می زدند که در روزهای اخیر این باند دزدی کُرد توسط نیروهای انتظامی دولت ایران دستگیر شده اند .*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی،این باند سرقت کُرد که بیشتر در شهر سولدوز فعالیت می کردند عمدتا" از کوله باغ ها و اماکن خصوصی دزدی می کرده اند که در پی افزایش آمار دزدی ها نیروهای انتظامی غرب آذربایجان نسبت به دستگیری دزدهای کُرد اقدام کرده و این باند سرقت را متلاشی کردند .در این ارتباط تاکنون چند نفر دستگیر و یک دستگاه خودروی سواری نیز توقیف شده است . همچنین ارزش اموال کشف شده از این باند بیش از 800 میلیون ریال بوده است .*

*تاکنون بسیاری از اکرادی که با گروه های تروریستی در ارتباط هستند از خلا های امنیتی بیشتر در عرب آذربایجان سو استفاده نموده و اقدام به ارتکاب جرایمی همچون دزدی می کنند. دزدی های اکراد در شهرهایی چون زنجان و تبریز نیز مشاهده شده است .*

*لازم به ذکر است فشارهای اقتصادی بر روی مردم ساکن در ایران بسیار شدید بوده است اما این مسئله به فرهنگ اجتماعی تورکان آذربایجان هیچ گونه تاثیری نداشته است و جرایمی این چنینی در شهرهای تورک نشین نسبت به بقیه نقاط ایران بسیار کم اتفاق افتاده و در صورت وقوع نیز اکثر مجرمین را مهاجران غیرتورک تشکیل می دهند .*

*گفتنی است بسیاری از اکراد مهاجر در غرب آذربایجان و جنوب شرق تورکیه که با گرو ه های تروریستی کرد ارتباط دارند آرامش و امنیت را از این مناطق دزدیده اند و در این قسمت از مناطق آذربایجان جنوبی و تورکیه به غیر از عملیات ها و رفتارهای تروریستی اما همواره دزدی ها مکرری از طرف اکراد دیده میشود که در تورکیه این آمار به صورت رسمی توسط پلیس اعلام شده و در آذربایجان جنوبی نیز ملت آذربایجان از نزدیک شاهد این مسئله هستند .*

*گوناز تی وی*
چند سارق کُرد در سولدوز دستگیر شدند-GunazTV / اخبار

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

محمدجواد ظریف، وزیر امور خارجه ایران که برای دور تازه مذاکرات اتمی با قدرت‌های جهانی به وین، پایتخت اتریش سفر کرده است، گفت که در این دور مذاکرات "موضوعات و مباحث را مورد بحث قرار داده و تمام خواهیم کرد".

آقای ظریف امروز دوشنبه ۱۸ فروردین (۷ آوریل) اظهار امیدواری کرد که در دور بعدی مذاکرات که قرار است در اردیبهشت ماه برگزار شود، دو طرف وارد تدوین پیش نویس توافق نهایی شوند.
دور فعلی مذاکرات قرار است فردا و پس فردا (سه شنبه و چهارشنبه) در مقر سازمان ملل متحد در وین برگزار شود.

بعضی مقامات غربی می گویند که هنوز اختلافات عمده ای میان دو طرف وجود دارد، اما عباس عراقچی، معاون آقای ظریف و از مذاکره کنندگان هسته ای ایران گفته است که دو طرف تلاش خواهند کرد در دو روز آینده نظرات خود را در مورد مسائل عمده به هم نزدیک کنند تا بتوانند وارد جزئیات شوند و تدوین متن نهایی را آغاز کنند.

به گزارش خبرگزاری رویترز، یک مقام عالیرتبه آمریکایی هم روز جمعه گفته بود که دو طرف تلاش می کنند که تا پایان آوریل تمام موضوعاتی را که باید در توافق نهایی مطرح شود مورد بررسی قرار دهند و در ماه می نوشتن پیش نویس را آغاز کنند. او گفته که مذاکرات تاکنون طبق برنامه پیش رفته است.

اظهارات این مقام عالیرتبه که نامش در گزارش رویترز ذکر نشده است، با زمانبندی مورد اشاره مقامات ایرانی مطابقت دارد.

آقای ظریف گفته است که کشورهای طرف مذاکره ایران باید در مورد مسائل مختلف از جمله احترام به "واقعیت های موجود" و پذیرش "حقوق ایران" تصمیم های مهمی بگیرند.

او بار دیگر تأکید کرده است که ایران آمادگی دارد برای رفع همه ابهامات در مورد صلح آمیز بودن برنامه اتمی اش همکاری کند.

ایران و کشورهای عضو گروه ۱+۵ (پنج عضو دائم شورای امنیت و آلمان) اوایل آذرماه سال گذشته به توافقی شش ماهه دست یافتند که اجرای آن از ۳۰ دی ماه آغاز شد.

بر اساس این توافق، دو طرف در طول شش ماه به طور داوطلبانه به اقداماتی اعتمادساز دست می زنند و همزمان برای دست یافتن به توافق جامع و نهایی مذاکره می کنند.

مهلت این توافق روز ۲۹ تیر به پایان می رسد، اما دو طرف گفته اند که مدت آن قابل تمدید است.

آقای ظریف قرار است امشب در یک ضیافت شام با کاترین اشتون، مسئول سیاست خارجی اتحادیه اروپا دیدار و گفت و گو کند.

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮ظریف در وین: نوشتن توافق نهایی با ۱+۵ را اردیبهشت شروع می‌کنیم‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

هنوز چند روز از آزادی سربازان در بند گروه تروریستی جیش‌العدل نمی‌گذرد که امروز روابط عمومی سپاه پاسدارن اعلام کرده ‌که یک گروه تروریستی را در خوزستان دستگیر و متلاشی کرده است. 

به گزارش «تابناک»، ‌در پی دریافت اطلاعاتی مبنی بر اقدام سرویس‌های جاسوسی وابسته به بیگانگان، مبنی بر سازماندهی و اعزام یک تیم عملیاتی برای اقدامات تروریستی و خرابکارانه در ایران، با الطاف و عنایات الهی و عملیات پیچیده اطلاعاتی و شناسایی، رصد و کنترل اعضای تیم مذکور در بیرون از مرز‌ها، پس از ورود آنان به کشور در روزهای آغاز سال جدید، نیروهای اطلاعاتی سپاه ولی عصر (عج) استان خوزستان در عملیاتی سریع آن‌ها را غافلگیر و دستگیر کردند. 

بر اساس این گزارش، تروریست‌ها در چهارچوب یک پروژه عملیات روانی با هدف بمب‌گذاری و خرابکاری در برخی اماکن و مقرهای حساس، شناسایی، ترور و ایجاد فضای رعب و وحشت و ناامنی در جامعه، زیر چتر حمایتی سرویس‌های جاسوسی دشمنان ملت ایران وارد کشور شده بودند. 

محموله‌های آماده انفجار، بمب‌های چسبان و کنار جاده‌ای، تلفن همراه و سامانه‌های ارتباطی مجهز به رمز‌نگاری در فضای مجازی و اینترنت، از جمله تجهیزات به دست آمده از دستگیرشدگان است. 

بازداشت‌شدگان در اظهارات اولیه خود به ارتباط و سازماندهی هسته تروریستی توسط سرویس‌های جاسوسی تحت حمایت دشمنان فرامنطقه‌ای اعتراف کرده‌اند.
سپاه در خوزستان یک تیم تروریستی را شناسایی و دستگیر کرد - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan
> What's up man?


i have downloaded GOT and now i cant wait for next E

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> i have downloaded GOT and now i cant wait for next E


LOL 
Shoma dars ham mikhouni ya na?!!! konkouret key hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> LOL
> Shoma dars ham mikhouni ya na?!!! konkouret key hast?


valla felan tarikhesh moshakhas nashode emrooz fekardam moshakhas mishe vali nashod felan bayad montazerbemnam vali nazdike

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> valla felan tarikhesh moshakhas nashode emrooz fekardam moshakhas mishe vali nashod felan bayad montazerbemnam vali nazdike


ya'ni key hodoudan hast? Age nazdikeh, pas beshin dars bekhoun digeh. raasti alaan saat chand hast ounja? baraaye inke darset ra bekhouni, khaabet ra tanzim kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> ya'ni key hodoudan hast? Age nazdikeh, pas beshin dars bekhoun digeh. raasti alaan saat chand hast ounja? baraaye inke darset ra bekhouni, khaabet ra tanzim kon.


alan yek rob be 4 haste  tarikh daghigh nadare har sal ye tarikhi mizaran vali mamulan to fasle bahare , chashim dars ham mikhunim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> alan yek rob be 4 haste  tarikh daghigh nadare har sal ye tarikhi mizaran vali mamulan to fasle bahare , chashim dars ham mikhunim


Bahaar?!!!! khob pas to inja chi kaar mikoni?!!!  Boro beshin darset ra bekhoun dige.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Bahaar?!!!! khob pas to inja chi kaar mikoni?!!!  Boro beshin darset ra bekhoun dige.


rastesh roo bekhay emsal ziyad omid nadaram emrooza kheli bad bin shodam midoonam in bar ham mesle har sale , ye joor hayi bi tafavot shodam shayad sale dige baraye akharin bar zoor zadam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> rastesh roo bekhay emsal ziyad omid nadaram emrooza kheli bad bin shodam midoonam in bar ham mesle har sale , ye joor hayi bi tafavot shodam shayad sale dige baraye akharin bar zoor zadam


Alaan shoma sevvom dabirestan hasti ya pish daneshgahi? Bastegi be khodet daareh. Man nemidounam ke in emtehan che ghadr dars khoundan mikhaad vali motma'ennam ke age khodet ra dorost jam' va jour bekoni, mitouni ehtemaalan ghaboul beshi, age nashodi ham fadaaye saret. be jaash baraaye khoundan e saal e dige, kolli jelo miyofti  
Age madreseh miri, sa'y kon hafteh i 50 saat bekhouni, va gar na 70-80 saat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Alaan shoma sevvom dabirestan hasti ya pish daneshgahi? Bastegi be khodet daareh. Man nemidounam ke in emtehan che ghadr dars khoundan mikhaad vali motma'ennam ke age khodet ra dorost jam' va jour bekoni, mitouni ehtemaalan ghaboul beshi, age nashodi ham fadaaye saret. be jaash baraaye khoundan e saal e dige, kolli jelo miyofti
> Age madreseh miri, sa'y kon hafteh i 50 saat bekhouni, va gar na 70-80 saat.


dude kon koore oonja faghad riyazi va hooshe ! mesle iran 5000 ketab nist farghesh ba baghiye ine ke bayad sari bashi va riyazit khub bashe ! hajmesh kame vali sorat mikhad vaghtam kame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> dude kon koore oonja faghad riyazi va hooshe ! mesle iran 5000 ketab nist farghesh ba baghiye ine ke bayad sari bashi va riyazit khub bashe ! hajmesh kame vali sorat mikhad vaghtam kame


khob riyaazit che tor hast?  Baladi hame chiz ra? soaal ha be che zabaani hast? motma'en hasti ke mitouni raahat soal ha ra bekhouni? khob pas chand seri soal hash ra hal kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rastesh roo bekhai az vaghti babam fot karde ziyad angize nadaram zendegim kheli por mashghale shode khodam ham modam miyam internet ta az in stress kam konam begzarim baw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> rastesh roo bekhai az vaghti babam fot karde ziyad angize nadaram zendegim kheli por mashghale shode khodam ham modam miyam internet ta az in stress kam konam begzarim baw


kheyli naaraahat shodam. behet tasliyat migam. hamin ke saret garm baasheh, alaan az har chizi behtar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> khob riyaazit che tor hast?  Baladi hame chiz ra? soaal ha be che zabaani hast? motma'en hasti ke mitouni raahat soal ha ra bekhouni? khob pas chand seri soal hash ra hal kon.


kollan 80 ta test 5 goziney dare 35 ta riyazi 45 hoosh 90 min ham vaght dari har soal zaribe khaste khodesh roo dare age mikhay pezeshki / dandan pezeshki gahbul beshi bayad ya full bekeshi ya ye nazade ya dar nahayat yek ghalat bayad dashte nashi age pishatr az in bashe sarneveshtet maloom nist 2 ta ghalat = boro sale dige biya 
az 35 ta riyazi 5 tash hendese haste ke aslan to iran voojood nadare bayad beri turkiye darskhane yad begiri to iran hameye soalat esbati haste to turkey hameye soalat hal kardani haste yani in harchi esbati khundim hich ! ke in khodesh kolle hendese va nesfe riyazi ma mishe 

hosh ham anva va aghsam mokhtalefi dare az jomle baz kardane kod va gheyere ke age begim moshkeli nist vali mesle sag vaght gire



rmi5 said:


> kheyli naaraahat shodam. behet tasliyat migam. hamin ke saret garm baasheh, alaan az har chizi behtar hast.


mamnun 1 sal az fote babam migzare manam bayad yavas yavash jamo joor konam khodam roo dadasham va 2 khaharam ke az in konkoor rad shodan manam age rad besham dige barmigardam tu rail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> kollan 80 ta test 5 goziney dare 35 ta riyazi 45 hoosh 90 min ham vaght dari har soal zaribe khaste khodesh roo dare age mikhay pezeshki / dandan pezeshki gahbul beshi bayad ya full bekeshi ya ye nazade ya dar nahayat yek ghalat bayad dashte nashi age pishatr az in bashe sarneveshtet maloom nist 2 ta ghalat = boro sale dige biya
> az 35 ta riyazi 5 tash hendese haste ke aslan to iran voojood nadare bayad beri turkiye darskhane yad begiri to iran hameye soalat esbati haste to turkey hameye soalat hal kardani haste yani in harchi esbati khundim hich ! ke in khodesh kolle hendese va nesfe riyazi ma mishe
> 
> hosh ham anva va aghsam mokhtalefi dare az jomle baz kardane kod va gheyere ke age begim moshkeli nist vali mesle sag vaght gire


inkeh kheyli rou a'saabeh. injouri ke hesaab ketaab e dorosti ham nadaareh. khob hamoun konkour e Iran ra bekhoun digeh. khoubiye konkour e Iran ineh ke har che ghadr bekhouni, hamoun ghadr ham natijeh migiri. chon baraaye in emtehaani ke migi, aadam ageh 2-3 ta souti bede, ke touye in time e kam ham ajib nist, kaaresh tamoum hast.



ghara ghan said:


> mamnun 1 sal az fote babam migzare manam bayad yavas yavash jamo joor konam khodam roo dadasham va 2 khaharam ke az in konkoor rad shodan manam age rad besham dige barmigardam tu rail


Are, baayad digeh kam kam khodet ra jam va jour koni. gar che be nazar e man, shoma kheyli rouhiyeh ye khoubi daari ke hamin ham behet komak mikoneh. Baraaye emtehan ham, pas hesaabi az baraadar va khaaharet bepors va azashoun komak begir. ishaallaa ke hamin emsaal ghaboul beshi va khiyaalet raahat beshe 

@ghara ghan
Albatteh age soali daashti, az man bepors. man riyaazim ghablan kheyli aali boud. in kollang ham taazeh konkour daadeh ya hamin emsaal daareh va riyaazi baraash fresh hast. tou ghesmat hayi ke moshtarak hast, soaalaatet ra azash bepors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> inkeh kheyli rou a'saabeh. injouri ke hesaab ketaab e dorosti ham nadaareh. khob hamoun konkour e Iran ra bekhoun digeh. khoubiye konkour e Iran ineh ke har che ghadr bekhouni, hamoun ghadr ham natijeh migiri. chon baraaye in emtehaani ke migi, aadam ageh 2-3 ta souti bede, ke touye in time e kam ham ajib nist, kaaresh tamoum hast.


valla fek mikonam age tu iran bekhuam ayandam malum nabashe ! nemikham tohin konam vali age tu iran dars bekhunam fagha mitunam to iran kar konam kar ham ke nist age ham bashe faghat vase oonay haste ke betunana tehran ghabul beshan ! yani hich barnamey vase ayande nadaram ! vase hamine ke hey esrar daram to turkey dars bekhunam ! age doktor besham ke kollan raham jodast ! miram ye gf turk migiram takhasosam hamikham cheshim pezeshki begiram miram ye zendegi jadid shroo mikonam ke bekham oona roo begam bayad ta sob type konam  age na inbar va sale dige ha nashod mesle khaharam miram mohandesi omran mikhunam chand sal to sherkat haye turk kar mikonam nesbat be iran chandin barabar pool midan 1 mah ham bikar nemimuni taze man ham turkmeni ,farsi ,turki va english baladam mesle khar man roo migiran 3000 dollar mahi hoghoogete age to office bashi age beri keshvar khareji paye sakhteman 2 barabar pool midan az oonja ke man farsi baladam hamon aval iran roo entekhab mikoam 2-3 sal ke kar kardam miram fogh vaghti fogh roo ham gereftam 2 bare barmigardam sare kar ya miram usa ya canada in dige be ghesmat bastegi dare



rmi5 said:


> Are, baayad digeh kam kam khodet ra jam va jour koni. gar che be nazar e man, shoma kheyli rouhiyeh ye khoubi daari ke hamin ham behet komak mikoneh. Baraaye emtehan ham, pas hesaabi az baraadar va khaaharet bepors va azashoun komak begir. ishaallaa ke hamin emsaal ghaboul beshi va khiyaalet raahat beshe
> @ghara ghan
> Albatteh age soali daashti, az man bepors. man riyaazim ghablan kheyli aali boud. in kollang ham taazeh konkour daadeh ya hamin emsaal daareh va riyaazi baraash fresh hast. tou ghesmat hayi ke moshtarak hast, soaalaatet ra azash bepors


ty  khodam ye karish mikonam dadasham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> valla fek mikonam age tu iran bekhuam ayandam malum nabashe ! nemikham tohin konam vali age tu iran dars bekhunam fagha mitunam to iran kar konam kar ham ke nist age ham bashe faghat vase oonay haste ke betunana tehran ghabul beshan ! yani hich barnamey vase ayande nadaram ! vase hamine ke hey esrar daram to turkey dars bekhunam ! age doktor besham ke kollan raham jodast ! miram ye gf turk migiram takhasosam hamikham cheshim pezeshki begiram miram ye zendegi jadid shroo mikonam ke bekham oona roo begam bayad ta sob type konam  age na inbar va sale dige ha nashod mesle khaharam miram mohandesi omran mikhunam chand sal to sherkat haye turk kar mikonam nesbat be iran chandin barabar pool midan 1 mah ham bikar nemimuni taze man ham turkmeni ,farsi ,turki va english baladam mesle khar man roo migiran 3000 dollar mahi hoghoogete age to office bashi age beri keshvar khareji paye sakhteman 2 barabar pool midan az oonja ke man farsi baladam hamon aval iran roo entekhab mikoam 2-3 sal ke kar kardam miram fogh vaghti fogh roo ham gereftam 2 bare barmigardam sare kar ya miram usa ya canada in dige be ghesmat bastegi dare
> ty  khodam ye karish mikonam dadasham


Khob, in ham plan e kheyli ba detail va jaalebi hast. Are, haalaa age omraan ham beri, kheyli khoub hast. hattaa tou Iran ham kaar baraash khoub hast va baa daraamad e khoub. Pezeshki ham ke poul saaz hast. albatteh reshteh haye mohandesi, be khaater e toul e kam tar e tahsil, niyaaz nadaashtan be gereftan e license haye jour vaa jour, baraaye apply kardan be US kheyli khoub hastand. albatteh age az man mishnavi, oun khaavarmiyaaneh ye koufti ra baraaye doctoratet digeh vel kon va biyaa US. Canada va Europe, ... ra ham beriz dour. shoma hamin ke tou in sen, in hameh zabaan ra sohbat mikoni, ya'ni inke kheyli baahoush hasti. pas az houshet estefaadeh kon va boro az zendegit estefaadeh kon 
Khoshhal shodam ke barnaame ye ba in detail e khoubi daari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Khob, in ham plan e kheyli ba detail va jaalebi hast. Are, haalaa age omraan ham beri, kheyli khoub hast. hattaa tou Iran ham kaar baraash khoub hast va baa daraamad e khoub. Pezeshki ham ke poul saaz hast. albatteh reshteh haye mohandesi, be khaater e toul e kam tar e tahsil, niyaaz nadaashtan be gereftan e license haye jour vaa jour, baraaye apply kardan be US kheyli khoub hastand. albatteh age az man mishnavi, oun khaavarmiyaaneh ye koufti ra baraaye doctoratet digeh vel kon va biyaa US. Canada va Europe, ... ra ham beriz dour. shoma hamin ke tou in sen, in hameh zabaan ra sohbat mikoni, ya'ni inke kheyli baahoush hasti. pas az houshet estefaadeh kon va boro az zendegit estefaadeh kon
> Khoshhal shodam ke barnaame ye ba in detail e khoubi daari


chakeram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> nah man
> 
> He's brought so much discipline to TM it's unbelievable. Rahmati is a bitch and Karimi's my father age ffs. If QC had anything to do with his retirement than we dodged an Ali Daie shaped bullet (remember the 2006 Daie disaster?).
> 
> Carlos likes fast, technical and hard working players (Khalatbari, Dejagah and Gucci for example). The typical IPL player is slow and rarely gives 110% on the field game after game. Plus, people like Daie, Karimi and Rahmati have lived and brought up under the Iranian football regime which treats them like celebrities on one hand and rarely demands anything from them in return. We need people that will put their head down, STFU and give 200% in every game. We also need a disciplined TM going to the WC, one that isn't separated between a Karimi gang, a Daie gang and a... (remember 2006). You don't dare bark when QC is in charge and that's unfortunately what the unprofessional Iranian players need.



Honestly, I think that he has got more indisciplined rather than players get more disciplined. He has been too much adapted to Iranians style of football. Anyway, I have not seen him do anything for the team. He has not even taught them 1 single tactic to them. only he has started to gossip like the cheap cast of Iranian coaches, and fired players with the discipline excuse. I prefer Majid Jalali, or Faraki to Quirez. He has even started gossiping and BSing with coaches of league.  Some people like him only because the team got qualified for the WC. Although I think that a piece of rag would also qualify Iran for WC with all of these players in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ghara ghan said:


> kollan 80 ta test 5 goziney dare 35 ta riyazi 45 hoosh 90 min ham vaght dari har soal zaribe khaste khodesh roo dare age mikhay pezeshki / dandan pezeshki gahbul beshi bayad ya full bekeshi ya ye nazade ya dar nahayat yek ghalat bayad dashte nashi age pishatr az in bashe sarneveshtet maloom nist 2 ta ghalat = boro sale dige biya
> az 35 ta riyazi 5 tash hendese haste ke aslan to iran voojood nadare bayad beri turkiye darskhane yad begiri to iran hameye soalat esbati haste to turkey hameye soalat hal kardani haste yani in harchi esbati khundim hich ! ke in khodesh kolle hendese va nesfe riyazi ma mishe
> hosh ham anva va aghsam mokhtalefi dare az jomle baz kardane kod va gheyere ke age begim moshkeli nist vali mesle sag vaght gire


In ke khorake!!!
bebin, @ghara ghan tooye in joor emtehana etemade be nafs harfe avval va akharo mizane, to ba in roohiye boro sare jalase ke age gharare yek nafar va faghat yek nafar sooti nade va sare moghe hameye soal ha ro dorost javab bede oon tooee va faghat to.
ye jooraee shabihe azmoon madaraes sampad tooye irane va ba tozihati ke dadi man yade bakhsh quantitative GRE oftadam.
iraniha bakhsh verbal GRE ro harfi vase goftan nadaran amma bakhsh Quant GRE khorakan va mamoolan hame full miran.
@rmi5 ehtemalan tooye in masale vared bashe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Islam shall be the winner said:


> In ke khorake!!!
> bebin, @ghara ghan tooye in joor emtehana etemade be nafs harfe avval va akharo mizane, to ba in roohiye boro sare jalase ke age gharare yek nafar va faghat yek nafar sooti nade va sare moghe hameye soal ha ro dorost javab bede oon tooee va faghat to.
> ye jooraee shabihe azmoon madaraes sampad tooye irane va ba tozihati ke dadi man yade bakhsh quantitative GRE oftadam.
> iraniha bakhsh verbal GRE ro harfi vase goftan nadaran amma bakhsh Quant GRE khorakan va mamoolan hame full miran.
> @rmi5 ehtemalan tooye in masale vared bashe
> agha @ghara ghan vaghean az samime ghalb va khodaeesh ino ke migam daram ba cheshmani ashkbar migam faraghe pedareto behet tasliat migam enshaallah khoda sabr ro behet ata kone va jeddan va bedoone shookhi mano doost va baradare khodet bedoon va har kari ke fekr mikoni az daste man bar miyad ro darigh nakon man kheyli khoshhal misham. va ma ro faghat internet friend nadoon in reality ham age kari bashe ke az daste ma barbiad khoshhal misham ke anjam bedam


mamnun dadasham , nasihatet roo ham avizeh goosham mikonam 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> iraniha bakhsh verbal GRE ro harfi vase goftan nadaran amma bakhsh Quant GRE khorakan va mamoolan hame full miran.


bad bakhtiye man ham daghighan hamine ! bayad ba irani jamat reghabat konam  oona ham hey full mikeshan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 who gave you three negative ratings.


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @rmi5 who gave you three negative ratings.


Webmaster gave 2 of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮آغاز دور تازه مذاکرات ایران و ۱+۵ در وین‬
دور تازه مذاکرات ایران و شش قدرت جهانی امروز (سه شنبه ۱۹ فروردین، ۸ مارس) در وین پایتخت اتریش به ریاست محمد جواد ظریف وزیر خارجه ایران و کاترین اشتون مسئول سیاست خارجی اتحادیه اروپا آغاز شده است.
قرار است در این مذاکرات با حل مسائل موجود، زمینه برای تدوین پیش‌نویس توافق‌نامه نهایی ایران و ۱+۵ در اردیبهشت‌ماه فراهم شود.

در پایان آخرین دور گفتگوهای کارشناسی (مرحله سوم از فاز سوم) که چهاردهم فروردین آغاز شد و دیروز به پایان رسید هم کشورهای غربی و هم ایران از پیشرفت مذاکرات اظهار رضایت کردند.

دیشب هم محمد جواد ظریف در یک شام کاری با کاترین اشتون در وین درباره "چارچوب" از سرگیری گفتگوها و "اهمیت احترام متقابل و موضع برابر" گفتگو کرد.

آقای طریف امروز در فیس بوک خود نوشت: "صبح سه شنبه است و تا یکی دو ساعت دیگر مذاکرات با ۱+۵ در مقر ملل متحد در وین شروع می‌شود."

وزیر خارجه ایران این دور از مذاکرات را "احتمالا آخرین دور مرور موضوعات مهم" دانست: "از دور بعد نگارش مشترک توافق نهایی را آغاز خواهیم کرد که کاری پیچیده، دشوار و کم سرعت خواهد بود."

به گفته کارشناسان این دور از گفتگوها چه از نظر سیاسی و چه از نظر فنی حساس‌تر و پیچیده‌تر خواهد بود و پیشرفت مذاکرات نشان خواهد دو طرف چقدر به حل مسئله تمایل دارند.

قرار است در این مذاکرات دو روزه زمینه برای اینکه توافق موقت و شش ماهه ایران و ۱+۵ نهایی و دائمی شود فراهم آید.

این توافق آذرماه سال گذشته حاصل شد و مهلت ۲۹ تیر ماه به پایان می‌رسد هر چند طرفین گفته‌اند امکان تمدید آن وجود دارد.

پیش از آغاز مذاکرات، اظهار نظر مقامات ایرانی و غربی با خوش‌بینی همراه بوده و به نظر می‌رسد زمینه برای توافق وجود داشته باشد.

محمد جواد ظریف گفته است "نشانه‌هایی از تفاهمی که حقوق ملت ایران را محترم بشمارد" وجود دارد.

کاترین اشتون هم دور قبلی گفتگوها را "اساسی و مفید" توصیف کرده بود.






آقای ظریف پیش از ورود به کنسولگری ایران در وین برای شام دیشب با کاترین اشتون

آمریکا هم درباره موفقیت این دور از مذاکرات خوش بین است و یکی از مقامات ارشد دولت امریکا که در گفتگوهای کارشناسی شرکت داشته روز جمعه گفت "کاملا متقاعد شده" که که این توافق حاصل خواهد شد و دو طرف نوشتن پیش‌نویس توافق‌نامه نهایی را اردیبهشت (می) آغاز کنند.

با این حال این مقام آمریکایی گفت "مسئله اصلی این نیست که آیا می توان کلمات را روی کاغذ آورد و پیش نویس را آماده کرد، مسئله اصلی تصمیم‌های مهمی است که ایران باید بگیرد و بعضی از آنها بسیار دشوار هستند."

براساس توافق نامه "ژنو" ایران برخی از فعالیت های هسته‌ایش را متوقف یا کند کرد و در عوض از تحریم‌های اقتصادی علیه این کشور تاحدی کاسته شد.

حال قدرت‌های جهانی می‌خواهند با ایران به توافقی دائم یا دستکم درازمدت برسند؛ به نحوی که امکان ساخت بمب اتمی برای ایران تقریبا ناممکن و ردیابی چنین فعالیتی برای کشورهای غربی آسان باشد.

این اقدامات می تواند شامل کاهش تعداد سانتریفیوژها، امکان بازرسی بیشتر و تغییر در نحوه کار نیروگاه آب سنگین اراک باشد.

به گفته دیپلمات‌ها یکی از موضوعات حساس در این گفتگوها، تمایل ایران به تحقیقات و ساخت سانتریفیوژ سریعتر است، فعالیتی که ۱+۵ در توافق ژنو با ادامه آن موافقت کرده بود.

کارشناسان معتقدند این مذاکرات در تعیین سرنوشت دولت حسن روحانی رییس جمهور ایران اهمیت حیاتی دارد.

توافق‌ با قدرت‌های جهانی باید به نحوی باشد که تندروها نتوانند او را به امتیاز دادن به غرب متهم کنند اما از سوی دیگر حفظ زیرساختهای هسته‌ای متقاعد کردن آمریکا و نمایندگان کنگره آن را دشوار خواهد کرد بخصوص اینکه اسرائیل نیز از تمام اهرم‌های سیاسی برای جلوگیری از آن استفاده خواهد کرد.





ریاست این دور از مذاکرات به عهده آقای ظریف و خانم اشتون است.

نکته دیگری که بر دشواری مذاکرات فعلی اضافه کرده بحران غرب و روسیه بر سر اوکراین و شبه جزیره کریمه است که ممکن است بر روند مذاکرات تاثیر بگذارد.

سرگی ریابکوف مذاکره کننده ارشد روسیه ماه گذشته گفت روسیه ممکن است موضوع خود را در مسئله هسته ای ایران تغییر دهد.

آقای ریابکوف گفت روسیه قصد ندارد از موضوع ایران برای کسب امتیاز استفاده کند "اما اگر مجبور به این کار شود، اقدامات متقابل را صورت خواهد داد."

در پایان دو روز گفتگوها، مذاکره‌کنندگان به کشورهای خود باز می گردند تا نتیجه آن را با مقام‌های ارشد درمیان بگذارند و در صورت تایید، تدوین پیش نویس توافق نامه نهایی اردیبهشت ماه آغاز خواهد شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Webmaster gave 2 of them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


>


One of those posts of mine was written in Persian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Webmaster gave 2 of them



I still don't know who gave me that first negative rating, second one was given by the Bangladeshi clown professional, negative rating shows I did something very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> I still don't know who gave me that first negative rating, second one was given by the Bangladeshi clown professional, negative rating shows I did something very good.


I remembered that my first negative rating was when they wanted to close our chill thread and I strongly opposed them  I am not sure, but I think Rafay issued it for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

@rmi5 @INDIC try harder you are still behind rezpak in negative rating with 17 negative rate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 @INDIC try harder you are still behind rezpak in negative rating with 17 negative rate


LOL, these rating system is rubbish. There is no clear basis or even value for it. so, let them issue hundreds of positive and negative ratings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 @INDIC try harder you are still behind rezpak in negative rating with 17 negative rate



I think its the Indian guy Spark who gave him so many negative ratings but for his racist bullshit. 



ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 @INDIC try harder you are still behind *rezpak* in negative rating with 17 negative rate



The guy is a mix of villager and a dude. He talks in polished western slang but behave like some narrow-minded villager who have never seen the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> The guy is a mix of villager and a dude. He talks in polished western slang but behave like some narrow-minded villager who have never seen the world.


After all, he is a Wahabi as he even say it himself  so no wonder if he is so ...
He is a funny and good hearted guy, but sometimes get too much annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

rmi5 said:


> After all, he is a Wahabi as he even say it himself  so no wonder if he is so ...
> He is a funny and good hearted guy, but sometimes get too much annoying.



He's midly annoying to Iranians. IMagine how annoying he is to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> After all, he is a Wahabi as he even say it himself  so no wonder if he is so ...
> He is a funny and good hearted guy, but sometimes get too much annoying.



He is Hinduphobic and act racist but he comes from Bahawalpur from South Punjab, you don't know about the some of the desi guys growing up in villages, such people are fond of talking too much nonsense and fighting(only talking) all the time and doing nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

jandk said:


> He's midly annoying to Iranians. IMagine how annoying he is to us.





INDIC said:


> He is Hinduphobic and act racist but he comes from Bahawalpur from South Punjab, you don't know about the some of the desi guys growing up in villages, *such people are fond of talking too much nonsense and fighting(only talking) all the time and doing nothing.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

INDIC said:


> He is Hinduphobic and act racist but he comes from Bahawalpur from South Punjab, you don't know about the some of the desi guys growing up in villages, such people are fond of talking too much nonsense and fighting(only talking) all the time and doing nothing.



Such people are usually losers in real life. He brags about his caste all the time too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

i understand you all but guys lets not Backbite behind him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> i understand you all but guys lets not Backbite behind him


Yup, I agree. it is immoral.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

jandk said:


> He brags about his _caste_ all the time too



They don't have caste and gotra, everything is called as *tribe* in Pakistan.  Ranjeet was once asked by some some Pakistani guy, "which tribe of jaat race he belongs too."


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Yup, I agree. it is immoral.


there are better topics for discussion as well 

global terrorism might be a better topic . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

@rmi5 dadash chejory mishe size e neveshte ha roo ziyad kard ?  man hanuz balad nistam ba panel e PDF kar konam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

haman10 said:


> there are better topics for discussion as well
> 
> global terrorism might be a better topic . lol



Are you sure it's, strictly speaking, a global phenomenon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 dadash chejory mishe size e neveshte ha roo ziyad kard ?  man hanuz balad nistam ba panel e PDF kar konam


bebin, touye panel e PDF, be tartib, az chap be raast, in bakhsh ha hast:
Tx, B, I , U, S, A, A, ....
Oun A e avvali, rang e text ra taghyir mideh, va A e dovvomi, Font ra taghyir mideh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> bebin, touye panel e PDF, be tartib, az chap be raast, in bakhsh ha hast:
> Tx, B, I , U, S, A, A, ....
> Oun A e avvali, rang e text ra taghyir mideh, va A e dovvomi, Font ra taghyir mideh


man chejoory ta alan motevaje in nahode budam !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jandk said:


> Are you sure it's, strictly speaking, a global phenomenon?


nah 

good point . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

*وزیر خارجه ایران در چند سال گذشته روی کره زمین نبوده و نمی داند در 4 جنگ نیابتی امریکا را شکست دادیم/ به جای فهم اصول استراتژیک در*
*دیپلماسی، فیس بوک بازی می کنند*



> وزیر خارجه ایران نمی داند اما 67 درصد انرژی جهان در اطراف ایران است اما اگر جمهوری اسلامی اراده کند و مورد تعرض قرار گیرد این انرژی یک قطره اش هم به جای دیگر ارسال نمی شود.
> *انگار وزیر خارجه ما روی کره زمین نبود و نمی داند در 4 جنگ نیابتی آمریکا را شکست دادیم*
> گویا وزیر خارجه ایران آن زمان در ایران و کره زمین نبود و خبر نداشت که 4 تا جنگ اتفاق افتاد که به آن پروکسی وار گفتند که یعنی جنگ نیابتی. آمریکایی ها گفتند در جنگ 33 روزه حزب الله لبنان بود به نیابت از ایران و اسرائیل به نیابت از آمریکا و غرب بود که حزب الله پیروز شد.
> 
> *وزیر خارجه ایران به جای توجه به اصول استراتژیک در دیپلماسی، به دنبال فیس بوک بازی است*
> همان موقع قسمتی که همواره تلویزیون پخش می کرد این بود که رهبر انقلاب فرمودند هر کجا اسرائیل باشد یک طرف مقابلش ایران است. وزیر خارجه ایران گویا در ایران و کره زمین نبود و خبر نداشت که در proxy war ایران بود که پیروز شد. همین الان 34 ماه است آمریکا، اروپا، ترکیه، قطر، اسرائیل ،عربستان و اردن تلاش کردند تا سوریه سقوط کند اما ایران جلویش را گرفت. لبنان و فلسطین هم همینطور.
> ما ایستادیم و مقاومت کردیم و صحنه را طوری مدیریت کردیم که صدام که دشمن ما بود را یک دشمن دیگر ما یعنی امریکا نابود کرد. به اصل استراتژیک سونتزو عمل کردیم که می گوید با دشمنتان نجنگید به دشمنتان حمله نکنید بلکه به مبانی اش حمله کنید.
> اما اینها را که وزارت خارجه ما نمی داند، بنده خدا وزیر خارجه ما فکر می کند در فیس بوک صفحه راه بیندازد (تشویق دانشجویان)


کلیپ صوتیش رو دانلود کنید حالش رو ببرید
http://www.rajanews.com/userfiles/flash/speech/abbasi-zhenev.mp3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

INDIC said:


> I think its the Indian guy Spark who gave him so many negative ratings but for his racist bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a mix of villager and a dude. He talks in polished western slang but behave like some narrow-minded villager who have never seen the world.


don't know who made that spark a guy a "think thank" once in a while he comes and leaves some troll posts with no value. just like me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> don't know who made that spark a guy a "think thank" once in a while he comes and leaves some troll posts with no value. just like me


Now, Most of think tanks are bunch of kids. Previously, they were some people like cabatli, Neptune, ... and other knowledgeable people. Now, the quality has went to shitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

@ای ایران
The Zoroastrians of India came somewhere from Western Turkmenistan, they still referred themselves as Parsi. Now, Turkmenistan is mainly Turkic, so I have the idea about their migration. But many Turkic people loved Persian culture and thus they can be Persian only by culture and not by the race.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Now, Most of think tanks are bunch of kids. Previously, they were some people like cabatli, Neptune, ... and other knowledgeable people. Now, the quality has went to shitter.


Quality of this forum was much better when i wasn't a member. I can remember I used to come to this forum once a day and read the posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Azizam said:


> don't know who made that spark a guy a "think thank" once in a while he comes and leaves some troll posts with no value. just like me



He is still much better, there are many think tanks and professionals who shows the intelligence of a 5 years old kid. Among Professionals only Joe Shearer and Jhungary put relevant posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

INDIC said:


> @ای ایران
> The Zoroastrians of India came somewhere from Western Turkmenistan, they still referred themselves as Parsi. Now, Turkmenistan is mainly Turkic, so I have the idea about their migration. But many Turkic people loved Persian culture and thus they can be Persian only by culture and not by the race.


What is now Turkmenistan wasnt Turkic in the 9th or 10th century CE when those Zoroastrians are believed to have left Khorasan to the Iranian coast and eventually made their way to India by sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

این سایت رفاهی هم که از کار افتاد، طرف ادعا میکرد 10 برابر تعداد ثبت نامی های هر روز ظرفیت داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

Hi guys

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sam1980

mohsen said:


> این سا
> یت رفاهی هم که از کار افتاد، طرف ادعا میکرد 10 برابر تعداد ثبت نامی های هر روز ظرفیت داره



کجا؟ داره کار می کنه ک!


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> *وزیر خارجه ایران در چند سال گذشته روی کره زمین نبوده و نمی داند در 4 جنگ نیابتی امریکا را شکست دادیم/ به جای فهم اصول استراتژیک در*
> *دیپلماسی، فیس بوک بازی می کنند*
> 
> 
> کلیپ صوتیش رو دانلود کنید حالش رو ببرید
> http://www.rajanews.com/userfiles/flash/speech/abbasi-zhenev.mp3


damesh garm , abasi adam vaghean ba savadi hast ....



iranigirl2 said:


> Hi guys


Hi sis , welcome back !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

بیچاره ظریف

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> بیچاره ظریف


khosh bargashti  ye modati naboodi .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khosh bargashti  ye modati naboodi .....


چاکریم 
آره ، ولی حضور معنوی داشتم

ps:what is wrong with this site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> ps:what is wrong with this site.


i donno 
i quoted your post , but it was gone after a sec !! 



Ostad said:


> چاکریم
> آره ، ولی حضور معنوی داش



fadat sham , are midoonam  hozoor garmet hame ja ehsas mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khosh bargashti  ye modati naboodi .....
> 
> 
> fadat sham , are midoonam  hozoor garmet hame ja ehsas mishe


are goftam ye chizi be in mod ha migam raftam meditation (  ) baad biam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> are goftam ye chizi be in mod ha migam raftam meditation (  ) konam biam.


Good job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Good job


ba google va yahoo moshkel nadari? az sob tamam browser haye man va bagie dareh error amniati mideh. fek konam dustanemon to Fata daran maro morede lotfeshon garar midan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> ba google va yahoo moshkel nadari? az sob tamam browser haye man va bagie dareh error amniati mideh. fek konam dustanemon to Fata daran maro morede lotfeshon garar midan.


na ! shayad moshkel az ISP bashe , dorost mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> na ! shayad moshkel az ISP bashe , dorost mishe


nemidunam shayad. 2 hafteh pish ye hamle w32.ircbot dashtam ke chizi naboud vali az on rouz be bad har roz ye hamle ba trojan va ... daram. fek konam ye dost jadid peyda kardam .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Ostad said:


> nemidunam shayad. 2 hafteh pish ye hamle w32.ircbot dashtam ke chizi naboud vali az on rouz be bad har roz ye hamle ba trojan va ... daram. fek konam ye dost jadid peyda kardam .


Hardun padowana darjo kamal yoveer Qaqa shovid mourza yustum ye tono mesenudam sheerya Terna bojho


----------



## haman10

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Hardun padowana darjo kamal yoveer Qaqa shovid mourza yustum ye tono mesenudam sheerya Terna bojho


are didi torokhoda ? rast migi , taghriban hamatoon motadid 



Ostad said:


> fek konam ye dost jadid peyda kardam


doostet IP computereto az koja avorde ?

tooye site un-safe rafti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Hardun padowana darjo kamal yoveer Qaqa shovid mourza yustum ye tono mesenudam sheerya Terna bojho


english pliz.
vali jahat etminan Khodeti.. !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> vali jahat etminan Khodeti.. !





rasti dar mored moshkelet , ba proxy bia bebin bazam hamle ba trojan mikonan behet ya na .....

age hamle kardan , ozaat kharabe  age nakardan begoo ta ye rahe hal peida konim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> are didi torokhoda ? rast migi , taghriban hamatoon motadid
> 
> 
> doostet IP computereto az koja avorde ?
> 
> tooye site un-safe rafti ?


nemidunam vali az hamin site ham mishe ip ro gir avord.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> nemidunam vali az hamin site ham mishe ip ro gir avord.


na baba ki mikhaad hamle kone behet ? "web master" ? lol , nemitoone damaghesho bekeshe bala 

che berese be hacking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

@haman10
r u a medico??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

halupridol said:


> @haman10
> r u a medico??


pushing to be one  how did you figure out ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> manzouram web master naboud gablan to noskhe haye gadimi hamin site mishud ba dastur "netstat" ip aza ro did vali digeh kar nemikoneh. hamin Xenforo ke in site estefadeh mikoneh por az bugeh. ageh ye nafar vagt bezare to ye hafteh mitune Ip aza ro bebineh.



what the foOk ? did you see mine as well ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

from kalels thread...i hope his dad had a TIA n not CVA

good to have u comarade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> what the foOk ? did you see mine as well ?


unfortunately on moghe ozv nashode boudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

halupridol said:


> good to have u comarade


Tnx brother . Seems like you're a medico too  
Good luck 



Ostad said:


> unfortunately on moghe ozv nashode boudi.


what a pitty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> what a pitty


.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> fadat sham , are midoonam  hozoor garmet hame ja ehsas mishe





Ostad said:


> آره ، ولی حضور معنوی داشتم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

Why is Iranian food so bland? It's not like spicy indian. Why middle eastern food is not very spicy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> @ای ایران
> The Zoroastrians of India came somewhere from Western Turkmenistan, they still referred themselves as Parsi. Now, Turkmenistan is mainly Turkic, so I have the idea about their migration. But many Turkic people loved Persian culture and thus they can be Persian only by culture and not by the race.


which part exactly ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> which part exactly ?



They came from ancient Sanjan, a town near current Mary city in Turkmenistan. So, they name their first settlement in India as Sanjan after getting permission from the local king Jadi Rana. Their folklore of migration to India is referred as Qissa e Sanjan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> They came from ancient Sanjan, a town near current Mary city in Turkmenistan. So, they name their first settlement in India as Sanjan after getting permission from the local king Jadi Rana. Their folklore of migration to India is referred as Qissa e Sanjan.


that place as far as i remember located in eastern turkmenistan not Western ty for info anyway


----------



## haman10

jandk said:


> Why is Iranian food so bland? It's not like spicy indian. Why middle eastern food is not very spicy?


We dont like spicy food as much as mexicans and indians 

but actually iranian food satisfies a very vast variety of desires except pepper lovers 

try Tah chin for example , i saw brits ordering it in a restaurant in isfahan . i promise you'll love it :







Tahchin Morgh Recipe

use lots of saffron

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> آره ، ولی *حضور معنوی* داشتم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


>


khodetam ke nisti haji ? 
shomam hozooret manavi hast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

jandk said:


> Why is Iranian food so bland? It's not like spicy indian. Why middle eastern food is not very spicy?




Iranian foods are number 1 in the whole galaxy .

Believe me , I'm not saying this as I'm Iranian .



haman10 said:


> khodetam ke nisti haji ?
> shomam hozooret manavi hast ?



salam . na man az manavia be duram .

@iranigirl2 , Do you know anything about cooking ? especially Iranian traditional ones ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> na man az manavia be duram .


bala be door 
chera dadash ? hame ye seri moshkelat daran , hame ham zendegishoon be nahvi Fcuked up hast , dalil nemishe ke kollan bi khial hame chi shim ///

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> bala be door
> chera dadash ? hame ye seri moshkelat daran , hame ham zendegishoon be nahvi Fcuked up hast , dalil nemishe ke kollan bi khial hame chi shim ///

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

jandk said:


> Why is Iranian food so bland? It's not like spicy indian. Why middle eastern food is not very spicy?


which one have you eaten?
spicy foods belongs to southern provinces, we have "GHalieh Mahi" which has plenty of peppers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> We dont like spicy food as much as mexicans and indians
> 
> but actually iranian food satisfies a very vast variety of desires except pepper lovers
> 
> try Tah chin for example , i saw brits ordering it in a restaurant in isfahan . i promise you'll love it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahchin Morgh Recipe
> 
> use lots of saffron


bro in kojash tah chine ? inke cake e sharbatiye haste !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> bro in kojash tah chine ? inke cake e sharbatiye haste !


Shabiheh tahchin nist, vali berenj estefaadeh kardeh. pas cake ham nist. 
Anyway, what my little bro is doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> that place as far as i remember located in eastern turkmenistan not Western ty for info anyway



Do you still have that place with the name Sanjan.



haman10 said:


> We dont like spicy food as much as mexicans and indians
> 
> but actually iranian food satisfies a very vast variety of desires except pepper lovers
> 
> try Tah chin for example , i saw brits ordering it in a restaurant in isfahan . i promise you'll love it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahchin Morgh Recipe
> 
> use lots of saffron




what is this cake or baked rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Do you still have that place with the name Sanjan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this cake or baked rice.


Dude, that place has been claimed to be around Neyshabur, which is in Khurasan province of Iran, and not in Turkmenistan. BTW, there is not currently any place named Sanjan, and that story, itself, looks made up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Shabiheh tahchin nist, vali berenj estefaadeh kardeh. pas cake ham nist.


manzuram tazinesh bud  rooye berenj peste va anar rikhte man roo yade bastani va cake sharbati mindaze  




rmi5 said:


> Anyway, what my little bro is doing?


taking speed test from myself waiting for exam date doing homes duty watching dollar's price and yarane ! take caring of mom planing for future dreaming to be a rich  you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> manzuram tazinesh bud  rooye berenj peste va anar rikhte man roo yade bastani va cake sharbati mindaze
> 
> taking speed test from myself waiting for exam date doing homes duty watching dollar's price and yarane ! take caring of mom planing for future dreaming to be a rich  you ?


LOL, I am also busy with submitting homework, projects, research, studying, watching TV-series, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Dude, that place has been claimed to be around Neyshabur, which is in Khurasan province of Iran, and not in Turkmenistan. BTW, there is not currently any place named Sanjan, and that story, itself, looks made up.



I have no idea about it, its according to the legends they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> Do you still have that place with the name Sanjan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this cake or baked rice.


 i have no idea i never go that far i have only see ashgabat thats all  
thats a tahchin a tasty food made of rice it's not cake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> i have no idea i never go that far i have only see ashgabat thats all
> thats a tahchin a tasty food made of rice it's not cake



We are very used to taking high amount of spices. I also don't like KFC because their chicken have almost no spices and I can't imagine eating meat without spices. Even in pulao I add two big green chillies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> We are very used to taking high amount of spices. I also don't like KFC because their chicken have almost no spices and I can't imagine eating meat without spices. Even in pulao I add two big green chillies.


that must be very tasty  
me too don't like kfc food that BS we turkmens make very tasty food too  but it don't have spices as much as indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

ghara ghan said:


> manzuram tazinesh bud  rooye berenj peste va anar rikhte man roo yade bastani va cake sharbati mindaze


ابرسوتی !!!
یعنی تا حالا زرشک پلو با مرغ نخوردی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

mohsen said:


> ابرسوتی !!!






mohsen said:


> یعنی تا حالا زرشک پلو با مرغ نخوردی؟


to zereshk polo ke peste nemirizan !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaalapani

hi persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

pvsarath said:


> hi persians.


hi  but im not persian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

ghara ghan said:


> hi  but im not persian



Who ever you are will find you and say hi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

pvsarath said:


> Who ever you are will find you and say hi.


 where are you from ?


----------



## Kaalapani

ghara ghan said:


> where are you from ?



Hyderabad India my brother Turkimen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

pvsarath said:


> Hyderabad India my brother Turkimen.


beautiful city Hyderabad is


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> beautiful city Hyderabad is



I too live in Hyderabad. The food is awesome here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

INDIC said:


> I too live in Hyderabad. The food is awesome here.



Have you tried Rayalaseema ruchulu and Krutunga?

Ragi sangati ,natukodi pulusu etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

pvsarath said:


> Have you tried Rayalaseema ruchulu and Krutunga?
> 
> Ragi sangati ,natukodi pulusu etc.



I have eaten Andhra style chicken curry but don't know the real name. I mostly eat in local eateries.


----------



## Kaalapani

INDIC said:


> I have eaten Andhra style chicken curry but don't know the real name. I mostly eat in local eateries.



Go to Krutunga near Citi center Its pure Rayalaseema restaurent you dont get any spicer any where in the world.

Itz from my native place ananthapur and kurnool.


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> I too live in Hyderabad. The food is awesome here.


i love those beautiful buildings 
@pvsarath does your food have spices too ?  
@INDIC do you use flying carpet to go around ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> i love those beautiful buildings
> @pvsarath does your food have spices too ?
> @INDIC do you use flying carpet to go around ?



The food is fiercely hot here but now I got used to them particularly the Hyderabadi food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> The food is fiercely hot here but now I got used to them particularly the Hyderabadi food.


one day i should taste it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaalapani

ghara ghan said:


> i love those beautiful buildings
> @pvsarath does your food have spices too ?
> @INDIC do you use flying carpet to go around ?




We use record breaking chillies from Guntur.
people will literally cry during their meals.

more tears the great host you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

pvsarath said:


> more tears the great host you are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

ghara ghan said:


>











This is prepoared with 4-5 different types of chillies.other spices are unlimited.

It is sheep head curry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> one day i should taste it



Try this Hyderabadi Biryani and its very spicy. I heard the original Iranian Biryani got extinct. 






It is eaten with these, the left one is Mirchi ka salan( curried green chilli in peanut butter) and right one is Dahi(salty yoghurt with green chilli, cucumber and cilantro flakes).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Try this Hyderabadi Biryani and its very spicy. I heard the original Iranian Biryani got extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is eaten with these, the left one is Mirchi ka salan( curried green chilli in peanut butter) and right one is Dahi(salty yoghurt with green chilli, cucumber and cilantro flakes).


No, they still make it in Isfahan as far as I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaalapani

INDIC said:


> Try this Hyderabadi Biryani and its very spicy. I heard the original Iranian Biryani got extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is eaten with these, the left one is Mirchi ka salan( curried green chilli in peanut butter) and right one is Dahi(salty yoghurt with green chilli, cucumber and cilantro flakes).




Hyderabad biryani is not spicey you need to eat Rayalaseema Pot biryani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> Try this Hyderabadi Biryani and its very spicy. I heard the original Iranian Biryani got extinct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is eaten with these, the left one is Mirchi ka salan( curried green chilli in peanut butter) and right one is Dahi(salty yoghurt with green chilli, cucumber and cilantro flakes).


it's look Delicious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> No, they still make it in Isfahan as far as I know.



I was told some kebab is known as Biryani in Iran while the original rice-meat Iranian Biryani got extinct. Some Turkish guy once posted a dish named _Buryan_ which was similar to Biryani but meat wasn't marinated in the way it is done here.



pvsarath said:


> Hyderabad biryani is not spicey you need to eat Rayalaseema Pot biryani.



I know some places where they make very spicy Hyderabadi Biryani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

ghara ghan said:


> to zereshk polo ke peste nemirizan !


نکته اش دیدن زرشک بود نه زرشک پلو
فکر توجیه کردن این بی حرمتی به خانواده زرشک ها رو از کلت بیرون کن
درضمن توی کیک هم انار یا پسته نمیریزن
ولی توی شیرین پلو پسته میریزن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

INDIC said:


> I was told some kebab is known as Biryani in Iran while the original rice-meat Iranian Biryani got extinct. Some Turkish guy once posted a dish named _Buryan_ which was similar to Biryani but meat wasn't marinated in the way it is done here.
> 
> 
> 
> I know some places where they make very spicy Hyderabadi Biryani.



IN scale of 10 hyderabadi biryani in Hyderbad will be 1-5 spicey.

Rayalsaeema biryani are 8-10.There is a diff between adding 9-10 hybrid chillies and 1-2 guntur chillies.


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> I was told some kebab is known as Biryani in Iran while the original rice-meat Iranian Biryani got extinct. Some Turkish guy once posted a dish named _Buryan_ which was similar to Biryani but meat wasn't marinated in the way it is done here.
> I know some places where they make very spicy Hyderabadi Biryani.


Actually it is not a kebab, but I think they serve it without rice. We refer to rice-meat category, as "Polo" or "Chelo" based on the cooking style of rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

pvsarath said:


> IN scale of 10 hyderabadi biryani in Hyderbad will be 1-5 spicey.
> 
> Rayalsaeema biryani are 8-10.There is a diff between adding 9-10 hybrid chillies and 1-2 guntur chillies.



Food of Andhra Pradesh is very very hot, I only liked them because curry leaves and tamarind makes it taste different from the Northern curries.



rmi5 said:


> Actually it is not a kebab, but I think they serve it without rice. We refer to rice-meat category, as "Polo" or "Chelo" based on the cooking style of rice.



What is polo and chelo.


----------



## Kaalapani

INDIC said:


> Food of Andhra Pradesh is very very hot, I only liked them because curry leaves and tamarind makes it taste different from the Northern curries.



Rayalaseema food is famous for curry leaves and tamarind visit Krutunga and you will not forget it.

I have once taken my friend who is a veggi to this restaurent and few month I caught their whole veggi family eating biryani there.


You should try Gongura Chicken,mutton.Chintakaya(tamarind) chicken ,mutton.
And also Quail and EMU in krutunga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

mohsen said:


> نکته اش دیدن زرشک بود نه زرشک پلو
> فکر توجیه کردن این بی حرمتی به خانواده زرشک ها رو از کلت بیرون کن
> درضمن توی کیک هم انار یا پسته نمیریزن
> ولی توی شیرین پلو پسته میریزن


 , ay baba mohsen jan yekam rahe khoda bede betunin farar konim 
in shirin polo hamin fesenjan nist ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> What is polo and chelo.


It is cooked rice. for example, cooked rice with chicken(morgh) would be called "Polo Morgh"



ghara ghan said:


> , ay baba mohsen jan yekam rahe khoda bede betunin farar konim
> in shirin polo hamin fesenjan nist ?


 Na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaalapani

INDIC said:


> I was told some kebab is known as Biryani in Iran while the original rice-meat Iranian Biryani got extinct. Some Turkish guy once posted a dish named _Buryan_ which was similar to Biryani but meat wasn't marinated in the way it is done here.
> 
> 
> 
> I know some places where they make very spicy Hyderabadi Biryani.



on a scale of 1-10 spycey food.

andhra -4-5.
telangana 2-5.

Rayalaseema is 6-10'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> It is cooked rice. for example, cooked rice with chicken(morgh) would be called "Polo Morgh"
> 
> 
> Na


yeki az in khubi haye internet ine ke harcheghad delet mikhad mituni sooti bedi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> yeki az in khubi haye internet ine ke harcheghad delet mikhad mituni sooti bedi


Albatteh man az shirin polo va ghazaahaayi ke inghadr shirin hastand, khosham nemiyaad. ba taste e ma saazegaar nist. inha ba taste e jonoubi ha saazegaar hast. BTW, tou morassa' polo, ham pesteh va baadoum mirizand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> It is cooked rice. for example, cooked rice with chicken(morgh) would be called "Polo Morgh"
> 
> Na



I use the similar word for chicken. Murga(m), Murgi(f).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan kollan ghazaahaaye in jonoubi ha(fars ha) va arab ha va **** ha va hendi ha, ziyaadi shirin va charb va por adviyeh hast. be ma saazegaar nist ghazaahashoun.



INDIC said:


> I use the similar word for chicken. Murga(m), Murgi(f).


Yup, many words have the same roots, specially about foods. Just consider naan or paneer, ...


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Albatteh man az shirin polo va ghazaahaayi ke inghadr shirin hastand, khosham nemiyaad. ba taste e ma saazegaar nist. inha ba taste e jonoubi ha saazegaar hast. BTW, tou morassa' polo, ham pesteh va baadoum mirizand.


rastesh roo bekhay man tahala hich noo ghazaye shirini vase nahar emtehan nakardam hata  male ma bishtar to maye haye goshti/roghani haste ! tajrobe be ma mige mard haye none turkmens kheli ghaza haye ma roo dost daran  vali zan ha ziyad khosheshun nemiyad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Yup, many words have the same roots, specially about foods. Just consider naan or paneer, ...



There is one famous Mughalai dish with the Persian name _Murgh Mussalam_. Naan is used for baked bread similar to one eaten in Persians, Afghans and Turks, rest of the Indian bread are called roti, paratha or poori.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> rastesh roo bekhay man tahala hich noo ghazaye shirini vase nahar emtehan nakardam hata  male ma bishtar to maye haye goshti/roghani haste ! tajrobe be ma mige mard haye none turkmens kheli ghaza haye ma roo dost daran  vali zan ha ziyad khosheshun nemiyad




Are, baraaye inke kollan mard ha bishtar az gousht khosheshoun miyaad. albatteh ghazaahaye ma dar moghaayese ba keshvar haye arabi kheyli kam charb tar hast, vali dar kol ghazaahaaye ma ham charbi daareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Are, baraaye inke kollan mard ha bishtar az gousht khosheshoun miyaad. albatteh ghazaahaye ma dar moghaayese ba keshvar haye arabi kheyli kam charb tar hast, vali dar kol ghazaahaaye ma ham charbi daareh.


ghaza haye oona ke mozakhrafe motasefane in hamsaye haye joonoobi ma hade vasat nadarn ya kheli atishi mikonan ya kheli charb mikonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

ghara ghan said:


> , ay baba mohsen jan yekam rahe khoda bede betunin farar konim
> in shirin polo hamin fesenjan nist ?


فسنجون که خورشت هست، تو شیرین پلو به جای نمک، شکر میریزن و رنگش هم زرده. البته اونقدرا هم شیرین نیست و بعد هم با خورشت قیمه میخورن
ترکیب شیرینی ملایم برنج و شوری خورشت قیمه یه حال اساسی به آدم میده. به خاطر شیرین بودنش یه غذای ثابت نیست و بیشتر توی مناسبت ها درست میکنن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

LOL, I don't like Salt and sugar combination with khoresht(which is consisted of water). it reminds me of ORS. @haman10 can explain the usage of oral rehydration salts to you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> LOL, I don't like Salt and sugar combination with khoresht(which is consisted of water). it reminds me of *ORS*. @haman10 can explain the usage of oral rehydration salts to you guys.



It was shown on our national channel for healthcare awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Why @jandk is banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Why @jandk is banned?


wtf he is a good man !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

@ای ایران I believe you were wasting your time on them because there is compulsion not to accept it in open that goes against the idea of 'non-India' identity. Pakistan was created based on the Muslim identity only but Pakistanis found that its very insufficient to assert a non-Indian identity, so they try to look for non-India identity based on false perception o skin colour, claiming their ancestors were never Hindus but Buddhists, languages(how only 3% Indians similar to Pakistanis as how only 3% Indians speak Punjabi language) and even try to claim the difference from Indus valley civilization going back 5000 years in the past creating fake stories how people of Indus and Ganges were always different.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> wtf he is a good man !



One man's good man is another man's bad man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ای ایران

INDIC said:


> @ای ایران I believe you were wasting your time on them because there is compulsion not to accept it in open that goes against the idea of 'non-India' identity. Pakistan was created based on the Muslim identity only but Pakistanis found that its very insufficient to assert a non-Indian identity, so they try to look for non-India identity based on false perception o skin colour, claiming their ancestors were never Hindus but Buddhists, languages(how only 3% Indians similar to Pakistanis as how only 3% Indians speak Punjabi language) and even try to claim the difference from Indus valley civilization going back 5000 years in the past creating fake stories how people of Indus and Ganges were always different.


You are right. I am wasting my time on this forum by interacting with a horde of insecure losers, liars and intellectual weaklings.

I know what you mean also by Pakistanis. 10 or 15 years ago i remember it was really common for many of them to try and claim some kind of racial or ancestral relationship to the Middle East. Even today i still meet Pakistanis who will tell me that they have some connection to "Persia" or that "X" ancestor of them "came from Persia". 

I can give you a recent example actually. About 2 months ago i was at a house party. A friend of a friend of mine was introduced to me, she was Bahraini. She was there with another girl who was Pakistani. The Pakistani asked me where i was from and when i told her i was Iranian she told me that she was also "Persian", but she didnt look Iranian to me at all. But i dont judge so i said to her salaam, chetori, khoob hasti? in typical Iranian small talk and then asked her chi kar mikoni and she just looked at me. So i then told her by the way dar landan be donya omadam pas farsiye man khoob nist choon ke man faghat ye kami farsi baladam and she just looked at me blankly again. So i asked her midooni? and she replied 'oh im Persian ...but from Pakistan'. She obviously didnt understand a word id said to her, and i was confused by her response.

So i was like, OK, do you know Farsi, and she said no. I asked her if she's been to Iran, she said no. I asked her are her parents from Iran, she said no. I asked her if her grandparents were from Iran, she said no, her 'ancestors' were. So i asked her where she's really from and it turned out that in truth she was from some 'Punjab', Pakistan. 

Honestly, ive been through this many times before with Pakistanis. I even met a Pakistani before that told me he had "Greek blood" and that "many Pakistanis have Greek in them". 

Such massive and insecure liars.

If its not "Persia" then its some Arab country or "Central Asia", lol. Anything but being Indian it seems which is what they actually are.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abii

ای ایران said:


> You are right. I am wasting my time on this forum by interacting with a horde of insecure losers, liars and intellectual weaklings.
> 
> I know what you mean also by Pakistanis. 10 or 15 years ago i remember it was really common for many of them to try and claim some kind of racial or ancestral relationship to the Middle East. Even today i still meet Pakistanis who will tell me that they have some connection to "Persia" or that "X" ancestor of them "came from Persia".
> 
> I can give you a recent example actually. About 2 months ago i was at a house party. A friend of a friend of mine was introduced to me, she was Bahraini. She was there with another girl who was Pakistani. The Pakistani asked me where i was from and when i told her i was Iranian she told me that she was also "Persian", but she didnt look Iranian to me at all. But i dont judge so i said to her salaam, chetori, khoob hasti? in typical Iranian small talk and then asked her chi kar mikoni and she just looked at me. So i then told her by the way dar landan be donya omadam pas farsiye man khoob nist choon ke man faghat ye kami farsi baladam and she just looked at me blankly again. So i asked her midooni? and she replied 'oh im Persian ...but from Pakistan'. She obviously didnt understand a word id said to her, and i was confused by her response.
> 
> So i was like, OK, do you know Farsi, and she said no. I asked her if she's been to Iran, she said no. I asked her are her parents from Iran, she said no. I asked her if her grandparents were from Iran, she said no, her 'ancestors' were. So i asked her where she's really from and it turned out that in truth she was from some 'Punjab', Pakistan.
> 
> Honestly, ive been through this many times before with Pakistanis. I even met a Pakistani before that told me he had "Greek blood" and that "many Pakistanis have Greek in them".
> 
> Such massive and insecure liars.
> 
> If its not "Persia" then its some Arab country or "Central Asia", lol. Anything but being Indian it seems which is what they actually are.


lol so true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@Abii Hey Abe! Haven't seen you for quite a while!


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, I don't like Salt and sugar combination with khoresht(which is consisted of water). it reminds me of ORS. @haman10 can explain the usage of oral rehydration salts to you guys.


Lol  ORS is usually given to children for diarrhea , which recently is not recommended by WHO .
instead in first word countries a new modified ORS is given to kids which includes more potassium and less sodium . iran also gives this modified ORS to patients .

there are several stages which needs different approaches of ORS therapy . sometimes a Tube is used to give it more effectively to kids .

now who's kid got diarrhea ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> bro in kojash tah chine ? inke cake e sharbatiye haste !


dadashi too dehat maa tooye cake berenj nemirizan  

hala che khabara ? khoobi ? darsa okeyan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ای ایران said:


> You are right. I am wasting my time on this forum by interacting with a horde of insecure losers, liars and intellectual weaklings.
> 
> I know what you mean also by Pakistanis. 10 or 15 years ago i remember it was really common for many of them to try and claim some kind of racial or ancestral relationship to the Middle East. Even today i still meet Pakistanis who will tell me that they have some connection to "Persia" or that "X" ancestor of them "came from Persia".
> 
> I can give you a recent example actually. About 2 months ago i was at a house party. A friend of a friend of mine was introduced to me, she was Bahraini. She was there with another girl who was Pakistani. The Pakistani asked me where i was from and when i told her i was Iranian she told me that she was also "Persian", but she didnt look Iranian to me at all. But i dont judge so i said to her salaam, chetori, khoob hasti? in typical Iranian small talk and then asked her chi kar mikoni and she just looked at me. So i then told her by the way dar landan be donya omadam pas farsiye man khoob nist choon ke man faghat ye kami farsi baladam and she just looked at me blankly again. So i asked her midooni? and she replied 'oh im Persian ...but from Pakistan'. She obviously didnt understand a word id said to her, and i was confused by her response.
> 
> So i was like, OK, do you know Farsi, and she said no. I asked her if she's been to Iran, she said no. I asked her are her parents from Iran, she said no. I asked her if her grandparents were from Iran, she said no, her 'ancestors' were. So i asked her where she's really from and it turned out that in truth she was from some 'Punjab', Pakistan.
> 
> Honestly, ive been through this many times before with Pakistanis. I even met a Pakistani before that told me he had "Greek blood" and that "many Pakistanis have Greek in them".
> 
> Such massive and insecure liars.
> 
> If its not "Persia" then its some Arab country or "Central Asia", lol. Anything but being Indian it seems which is what they actually are.



I am not surprised by your comment, Pakistanis are made to believe that Pakistan is not in South Asia and they are different from the 'dark' Indians but they share more in common with Central Asia and the Middle East. Both the President(Mamnoon Hussain) and Prime Minister(Nawaz Sharif) of Pakistan are from the Indian side of the border, their family migrated during partition. Even Musharraf was born in Delhi and left Delhi at the age of 4 in 1947. Jinnah was from Gondal region of Gujarat in India. But this is not sufficient to convince them about their connection with India.   Their another obsession is about preserving the purity of Urdu language from Indians particularly from the influence of alternate words Hindi language and Indian movies although Urdu originally came from the land that is Uttar Pradesh in North India today, not from Punjab. Sometime back, I read some Pakistani article claiming Urdu as 70% Persian, 30% Arabic-Turkish and 0% Indian and there was no mention of native Khari boli dialect that forms the core of Hindi and Urdu. It was most bizarre claim I ever came to read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

چشمه بنزین!!!
http://irinn.ir/sitefiles/13930120/Video/3209867.flv
جای ما خالی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> dadashi too dehat maa tooye cake berenj nemirizan
> 
> hala che khabara ? khoobi ? darsa okeyan ?


baw man dashtam be tazinesh matalak mindakhtam  

ma ke khube age shoma khub bashin felanam daram sorate test zanim roo emtehan mikonam bebinim chi mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> baw man dashtam be tazinesh matalak mindakhtam
> 
> ma ke khube age shoma khub bashin felanam daram sorate test zanim roo emtehan mikonam bebinim chi mishe


MOVAFAGH BASHI AZIZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> MOVAFAGH BASHI AZIZ




سلام 

آقا این اسمت یعنی چی ؟ بعد از 1 سال که اینجایی نمیدونم همان بخونم یا هامان ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

گروه طنز و کاریکاتور- م.ر.سیخونکچی: دولت محترم تدبیر و امید در گام دوم تکریم ایرانیان توانست مردم را درست در روز ملی فناوری هسته‌ای بار دیگر در صفهای طویل بایستاند! گام قبلی دولت با ایجاد صفهای سبد کالا درست در دهه فجر(!) با موفقیت برداشته شده بود و مردم تکریم شده بودند. در همین زمینه گفتگو کردیم با «آقای کرامت اکرم» مسئول ستاد تکریم ایرانیان تا از برنامه‌های آتی دولت برای تکریم ایرانیان آگاه شویم.


*سلام آقای اکرم، میدونم که سرتون حسابی شلوغه و سخت مشغول تکریم ایرانی‌ها هستید، به همین دلیل هم ممنونم که به ما وقت دادید. کمی از وضعیت فعلی روند تکریم بفرمایید.*

آقای اکرم: خواهش می‌کنم. البته شما لطف دارید ولی ما با آنچه که در طرح سبد کالا به آن رسیدیم هنوز فاصله داریم! اما الحمدلله کار خوب شروع شده و خبرهایی که از شهرستان داریم اینه که صفها به اندازه کافی طویل هست. فقط در تهران روند تکریم کمی کند شده که اون هم بخاطر سرعت بالای اینترنته، که البته با وزارت ارتباطات هماهنگی شده و در اسرع وقت یک کشتی با لنگر آویزان از خلیج فارس عبور خواهد کرد!

*خیلی هم خوب! بفرمایید که انتخاب روز ملی فناوری هسته‌ای برای شروع گام دوم تکریم ایرانیان چه بود؟*

آقای اکرم: خب قطعاً در دولت تدبیر و امید هیچ کار بی‌حکمت نیست! بالاخره در سالهای گذشته در این روز همایشهایی برای گرامیداشت این روز ملی برگزار می‌شد که ما فکر کردیم وقتش شده که مردم جور دیگری تکریم شوند و یک چیزهایی از دماغشان در بیاید!

*آمار دقیقی از میزان تکریم شدگان دارید؟*

آقای اکرم: راستش فعلاً عمق تکریم برای ما مهمتر است تا این آمار و ارقام. دوره آمار و ارقام دروغ دادن گذشته است آقا!

*بله... ببخشید! آیا ستاد تکریم برای آینده هم برنامه‌های دیگه‌ای داره یا مردم می‌تونن چند وقتی استراحت کنن؟*

آقای اکرم: ببینید باتوجه به اینکه امسال سال جهاد اقتصادی و ایناست، استراحتی نخواهد بود و مردم باید خودشون رو برای تکریم‌های پیاپی آماده کنن!

*بیچاره مردم!*

آقای اکرم: چی فرمودین؟

*هیچی! عرض کردم اگر امکانش هست برخی از برنامه‌هایی که در آینده برای تکریم مردم دارین رو شرح بدید.*

آقای اکرم: بله، عرض کنم که نکته اول اینه که آنچیزی که بین همه این برنامه‌هخا مشترکه صفه! یعنی ما از هرچه بگذریم از صف نمی‌گذریم!

*موفق باشید!*

آقای اکرم: خواهش میکنم! اما برنامه‌های بعدی که داریم با توجه به مناسبت‌های پیش رو تنظیم شده. در اولین مناسبت که روز معلم هست، در نظر داریم معلم ها رو بجای دانش آموزان در صف صبحگاه نگه داریم.

*بله اتفاقا معلم ها جزو اقشاری هستند که دائما تکریم می‌شوند!*

آقای اکرم: بله خب، گفتیم اینبار یه جور تکریم کنن که دانش آموزان هم حالش را ببرند! برنامه بعدی همزمان با سالروز فتح خرمشهره که انشاالله قصد داریم همه مردم این شهر رو ببریم بیرون و بعد بگیم وایسن تو صف تا بتونن برگردن شهرشون!

*فکر میکنم این برنامه چند روز طول بکشه!*

آقای اکرم: بله، اتفاقا ما احتمال درگیری و جراحت و... رو هم دادیم که بدین منظور با رسانه‌های خارجی برای ارسال عکاس به تعداد کافی هماهنگی شده است!

*پس مردم نگران نباشن، عکاس به تعداد کافی هست دیگه؟!*

آقای اکرم: بله، نگران نباشن، همه تدابیر اندیشیده شده!

*خب... خدا رو شکر. نگرانی مردم رفع شد. برنامه‌های بعدی چی؟*

آقای اکرم: اجازه بدید فعلا چیزی نگم اما میتونم این وعده رو بدم که با توجه به فرارسیدن ماه مبارک رمضان برنامه‌ ویژه‌ای برای تهیه ارزاق مردم داریم که حتماً آنها را شگفت زده خواهد کرد!
---------------------
خدا ماه رمضون رو بخیر کنه، احتمالا سحری رو توی صف ها میخوریم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> MOVAFAGH BASHI AZIZ


ty bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Lol  ORS is usually given to children for diarrhea , which recently is not recommended by WHO .
> instead in first word countries a new modified ORS is given to kids which includes more potassium and less sodium . iran also gives this modified ORS to patients .
> 
> there are several stages which needs different approaches of ORS therapy . sometimes a Tube is used to give it more effectively to kids .
> 
> now who's kid got diarrhea ?


The ones who wanna eat a sweet and salty taste with water at the same time. 



S00R3NA said:


> سلام
> 
> آقا این اسمت یعنی چی ؟ بعد از 1 سال که اینجایی نمیدونم همان بخونم یا هامان ؟



هامان

Haman (biblical figure) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*هامان* (عبری: המן האגגי به معنی شکوهمند) شخصیتی در کتاب استر در عهد عتیق است.

او پسر همداتای اجاجی و وزیر اَخْشُورُش[۱] پادشاه ایران بود. از آنجایی که اجاج لقب شاهان عمالیقی بود، علمای یهودی تصور کرده‌اند که‌هامان از نسل خاندان سلطنتی عمالیقی باشد، و او یا پدرش به صورت اسیر وارد سرزمین پارس شده باشد. سجده نکردن مردخای در برابر او، باعث بدبینی او به یهودیان شد. وی توانست رضایت اخشورش را برای قتل یهودیان جلب کند.[۲] ملکه استر که همسر پادشاه و یهودی[۳] بود، پادرمیانی کرده، نقشهٔ‌هامان خنثی شد و در نهایت‌هامان به دستور پادشاه اعدام شد. همچنین در روز های ۱۳ و ۱۴ آذار تعدادی از خانواده و قوم او توسط یهودیان کشته شدند.[۴] یهودیان سالروز اعدام‌هامان را (بر اساس کتاب استر) در عید پوریم جشن می‌گیرند.

---------------------

*عمالیق*
از ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
(تغییرمسیر از عمالیقی)
*عمالقه*، *عمالیق*، *بنو عِملیق* یا *بنوعملاق* برپایه نوشته‌های پیشینان -چون طبری- تیره‌ای از عرب‌های بائده بوده‌اند که خاستگاهشان در شمال حجاز بوده و از آن سامان به دیگر سرزمین‌ها چون مصر و شام و بابل و دیگر سرزمین‌ها کوچیده‌اند. همچنین عمالیق را تباری از کنعانیان و اموریان دانسته‌اند.

اینان میان سال‌های ۲۲۱۳ تا ۱۷۰۳ پیش از میلاد بر مصر دست یازیده‌اند و فرعون آن سرزمین شمرده‌می‌شدند تا اینکه سرانجام مصریان در ۱۷۰۳ پیش از میلاد آنها را به عربستان بازپس‌رانده‌اند. برخی تاریخ‌دانان عمالقه را نیای دولت بابلیان نیز میانگارند. همچنین گروهی آنها را با دولت‌های ستمگری که در تورات از آنها یادشده تطبیق می‌دهند. نام ایشان در سفر تثنیه (۳:۱۱) از کتاب مقدس آمده‌است: مانند غول‌ها بلند و دراز هستند، در خاور و باختر رود اردن می‌زیند.

*ریشه‌شناسی نام[ویرایش]*
واژه عملاق بالا و بلند و دراز معنی می‌دهد.

*سرزمین عمالیق[ویرایش]*

یمحاض که پایتختش شهر حلب بوده‌است و از پادشاهانش یارم لیم و پسرش حمورابی هم زمان با حمورابی شاه بابل.
آسین جایی است در میان رودان.
سرزمین آموریان
سرزمین ماری (نزدیک ابوکمال) که ۲۵۰۰ سال پیش از زادن مسیح نشیمنگاه اکدی‌ها و سومریان بوده‌است. و اموریان تمدن ایشان را گرفتند و راه‌های بازرگانی خلیج فارس، سوریه و آناتولی نزدیک به دو سده در دست ایشان بود (۱۷۵۰-۱۹۵۰ پیش از زادن مسیح).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

our Palestinian brother:


> However you and your axis, and the other Arabs are with them in every way imaginable and serving their interests in Syria. Saudis, Americans, Israelis, British and Iranians have caused some of the worst problems in our region. I don't believe any of them besides God and the truth.


@mohsen
35 years for this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Salam @Ostad Bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> Salam @Ostad Bhai.


hi there.

whatz up @ghara ghan , @INDIC ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> hi there.
> 
> whatz up @ghara ghan , @INDIC ?



I am fine, seeing you after so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Greetings to Azeri blood brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

@ghara ghan can you post some famous Turkmen food and can you also advice any famous youtube channel to try Turkmen cuisine at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> I am fine, seeing you after so long.


lol, thanks Bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> hi there.
> 
> whatz up @ghara ghan , @INDIC ?


well i was watching @INDIC avatar and imagineing what does he look like ?  im sure he has flaying carpet ! and some sneak& flute , and when he sing his flute the sneaks began to dance lambada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> well i was watching @INDIC avatar and imagineing what does he look like ?  im sure he has flaying carpet ! and some sneak& flute , and when he sing his flute the sneaks began to dance lambada


lol, his name reminds me Shahrokh khan from Golestan (movie).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> well i was watching @INDIC avatar and imagineing what does he look like ?  im sure he has flaying carpet ! and some sneak& flute , and when he sing his flute the sneaks began to dance lambada



That's a famous India comic character _Chacha Choudhary(Chacha means Uncle)_ who is depicted in the turban and known as intelligent guy. No magic carpet.

Chacha Chaudhary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> That's a famous India comic character _Chacha Choudhary(Chacha means Uncle)_ who is depicted in the turban and known as intelligent guy. No magic carpet.
> 
> Chacha Chaudhary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


i love this _Chacha ! why iranian gov dont these comics for iranian childerns these comics are much lovely 

from this moment i ill call you Chacha @INDIC _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> lol, his name reminds me Shahrokh khan from Golestan (movie).



Why is that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> That's a famous India comic character _Chacha Choudhary(Chacha means Uncle)_ who is depicted in the turban and known as intelligent guy. No magic carpet.
> 
> Chacha Chaudhary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


without Mustache= Tan Tan and Milo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> Why is that.


he just kidding we iranians love Bollywood we watch a lot of indian movies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> Why is that.


because it was the first Indian movie that i saw (as i remember) . and your Username (Indic) gives me a flashback to my childhood.
by the way it was a very good movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> because it was the first Indian movie that i saw (as i remember) . and your Username (Indic) gives me a flashback to my childhood.
> by the way it was a very good movie.



What movie was that, you named Shahrukh Khan.



Ostad said:


> without Mustache= Tan Tan and Milo



Moustache has symbolism. 



ghara ghan said:


> he just kidding we iranians love Bollywood we watch a lot of indian movies



Shakrukh Khan's most famous movie name had been Raj. _Dilwale Dulhaniya Le jayege_(The big hearted guy will take the bride) is his most famous movie, you may have seen that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> What movie was that, you named Shahrukh Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> Moustache has symbolism.



---------------------


ps : @INDIC the name was translated.my bad, its Swarg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> "Golestan".
> ---------------------



I can't recall which movie are you talking about, even google search is not helping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> I can't recall which movie are you talking about, even google search is not helping.


its Swarg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> ---------------------
> 
> 
> ps : @INDIC it the name was translated.my bad, its Swarg.



I think you are talking about _Swadesh _of Shahrukh Khan. Swadesh means 'my country'.

@Ostad were you talking about this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> I think you are talking about _Swadesh _of Shahrukh Khan. Swadesh means 'my country'.


possible, i cant recall it right now ( it was 18 years ago ). maybe it was not Shahrokh khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> our Palestinian brother:
> 
> @mohsen
> 35 years for this?


اگر یه نیمه فلسطینی تو اینترنت (که البته هویتش معلوم نیست) نمیتونه بین ایران و عربستان انتخاب کنه، در عوض فلسطینیایی هم در سوریه هستن که نه تنها ما رو انتخاب کردن بلکه در عمل هم دارن در کنار ارتش سوریه میجنگن، خودم فیلم گزارشش رو تو رویترز دیدم.
یه زمانی تو جنگ ایران و عراق این فلسطینیا تو جبهه های علیه ما بودن، 35 سال بعد یه عده اشون دارن در کنار ما (و در واقع برای خودشون) تو سوریه میجنگن
این یه جنگ تبلیغاتیه اگر فکر کردی با انداختن اسلحه ات به حال خودت رهات میکنن باید بگم که زهی خیال باطل
شما همین نصف رو بچسب هدف اون نصف دیگشونه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

@ghara ghan please post some Turkmen food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

چون دار و ندار هسته ای وا دادند * جایش سبدی به ما زکالا دادند
آن حق مسلم که به جایی نرسید * این حق سکوت است که حالا دادن

یارانه رو پس میگیرن هسته ای هم که مالید بنزین هم که داره میره بالا احتمالا برنامه موشکی هم بدن صدقه سر نتانیاهو من موندم اون کلیدش در کجا رو باز کرد دقیقا ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> @ghara ghan please post some Turkmen food.


badly working on it gimme time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

ghara ghan said:


> he just kidding we iranians love Bollywood we watch a lot of indian movies



Only movies with Amitabh Bachchan in them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@INDIC found it.







where is Shahrokh khan by the way.



mohsen said:


> اگر یه نیمه فلسطینی تو اینترنت (که البته هویتش معلوم نیست) نمیتونه بین ایران و عربستان انتخاب کنه، در عوض فلسطینیایی هم در سوریه هستن که نه تنها ما رو انتخاب کردن بلکه در عمل هم دارن در کنار ارتش سوریه میجنگن، خودم فیلم گزارشش رو تو رویترز دیدم.
> یه زمانی تو جنگ ایران و عراق این فلسطینیا تو جبهه های علیه ما بودن، 35 سال بعد یه عده اشون دارن در کنار ما (و در واقع برای خودشون) تو سوریه میجنگن
> این یه جنگ تبلیغاتیه اگر فکر کردی با انداختن اسلحه ات به حال خودت رهات میکنن باید بگم که زهی خیال باطل
> شما همین نصف رو بچسب هدف اون نصف دیگشونه


اون بمب گذار سفارت چی ؟ اون که کلا فلسطینی بود؟ نبود؟
اگه فردا فلسطین هم آزاد بشه ما برای اونا همون شیعه رافضی هستیم نه بیشتر،با دیدن مرسی و دلارای قطر حماس متحد سی چند ساله چی کار کرد ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> @INDIC found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is Shahrokh khan by the way.



That's Govinda with instrument and Rajesh Khanna in glasses. Govinda later on gave some awesome comedy movies. Watch 'Dulhe Raja' if you get to watch it.

@Ostad Dulhe Raja is on youtube, I can share the link if you want to watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> That's Govinda with instrument and Rajesh Khanna in glasses. Govinda later on gave some awesome comedy movies. Watch 'Dulhe Raja' if you get to watch it.
> 
> @Ostad Dulhe Raja is on youtube, I can share the link if you want to watch it.


sure bro, if you can.thanx


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> sure bro, if you can.thanx



Story is about a rich guy who just bought a hotel at cheap rate and found out an illegal eatery run by Govinda in his compound where all the guest of his hotel eats and he try to get rid of him. Later on he fell in love with rich guy's daughter. 

Press the sub button.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> اون بمب گذار سفارت چی ؟ اون که کلا فلسطینی بود؟ نبود؟
> اگه فردا فلسطین هم آزاد بشه ما برای اونا همون شیعه رافضی هستیم نه بیشتر،با دیدن مرسی و دلارای قطر حماس متحد سی چند ساله چی کار کرد ؟


این بمب گذارای ایرانی خودمون چی؟ آدم مزدور و فریب خورده تو هر کشوری پیدا میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> Story is about a rich guy who just bought a hotel at cheap rate and found out an illegal eatery run by Govinda in his compound where all the guest of his hotel eats and he try to get rid of him. Later on he fell in love with rich guy's daughter.
> 
> Press the sub button.


thanks.
going to watch with my roommate .



mohsen said:


> این بمب گذارای ایرانی خودمون چی؟ آدم مزدور و فریب خورده تو هر کشوری پیدا میشه


فقط یه سوال سالانه ایران چقدر داره تو سوریه لبنان و فلسطین هزینه میکنه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> فقط یه سوال سالانه ایران چقدر داره تو سوریه لبنان و فلسطین هزینه میکنه؟


من نمیدونم ولی از یه چیز مطمئنم هزینه اش خیلی کمتر از اینکه شما رو مخواستیم بفرستیم واسه جنگ تو کشور خودمون
جنگ ایران و عراق که به یاد میارید.جنگ فعلی سوریه رو هم که میبینید. این تروریستها اطراف مرزهای ایران هم که معرف حضورتون هستن.عزیزم طرف شما حاضره بمب ببنده به خودش تا نسل شیعه رو نابود کنه براش مهم نیست که طرفش ارتش یا سپاه پاسداران قدرتمند ایران باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> من نمیدونم ولی از یه چیز مطمئنم هزینه اش خیلی کمتر از اینکه شما رو مخواستیم بفرستیم واسه جنگ تو کشور خودمون
> جنگ ایران و عراق که به یاد میارید.جنگ فعلی سوریه رو هم که میبینید. این تروریستها اطراف مرزهای ایران هم که معرف حضورتون هستن.عزیزم طرف شما حاضره بمب ببنده به خودش تا نسل شیعه رو نابود کنه براش مهم نیست که طرفش ارتش یا سپاه پاسدارانقدرتمند ایران باشه


اکثر جمعیت مسلمان ها شیعه رو جزو اسلام قبول ندارن. و اگر ما با این ترروریست ها و منبعشون که همون عربستان هست وارد جنگ بشیم فلسطینی ها معلومه طرف کی رو میگیرن.
Palestinian:


> You're confusing what people want from Saudi Arabia. Most of course will want to use KSA and expect it to be passing around aid. However, that's not what I want, I'd rather we be self sufficient. I want KSA to become a leader we could all appreciate, we don't have leaders in our region today. Then of course all our aspirations are different, since I'm a moderate Islamist I'd like to see a self sufficient more Islamic regional power Middle East. Other people may be different to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

@INDIC since im very lazy person i only choose the foods i like most no blame acceptable 

1- *chekdirme *

our famous food ! very Delicious 








chekdrime can be cooked by meat chicken and fish sadly i couldn't find a pic of chekdirme with fish , there is a another food similar to fished chekdirme we called yahana but it;s can only be cooked by uzun burn (اوزون برون) fish in turkish it means long nose , couldn't find a pic of yahana too 

2 *un ash *
imagine a cold rainy day when you come back from high school to home tired of long day ! what is better than a heavy un ash 




 eat a lot and sleep until afternoon 


3 turkmen borog ! very Delicious  













it used to be our ancient sandwich  full of meat it have a lot of kind but i put this few of them

there is another food in this type called kavurdmash choreg ! it's made bread and meat and fat , you need to cook the meat and fat than add it to bread than cook the bread it self sadly couldn't find any pic of it i love that so much 

4 *karn yarik *

*











dont ask i wont give my karn yark to you *
it's a common food between turkmens and turkish people i think our karn yark have more water like first pic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nomad16

@INDIC 

5 *kulak *! 











there is sea food named kizil ishmil i love that too but sadly there is no pic of it , there is a lot more sea food Kebab polov but as i said im lazy 

these few are my favored sweets 

1 *bishme*
*



*
*remember to tasted when it's hot ! *

*2 ghatlama*

*



*

*3 tatar choreg *

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

@ghara ghan if you can advice famous youtube channel, i will try them cooking at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Ostad said:


> our Palestinian brother:
> 
> @mohsen
> 35 years for this?


This is nothing. He used to write detailed posts specifically blaming Iran and Shia. 




So Bollywood is popular than I thought. 

My sister and female cousins watch Bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> @ghara ghan if you can advice famous youtube channel, i will try them cooking at home.


first of all youtube is filtered in iran so idk what is this famous channel is second i don't know how these foods were cooked my mom knows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@ghara ghan I will look for un ash, looks very nice and easy to make. Thr borog looks like Gujia we eat here stuffed with condensed milk, roasted durum wheat flour, sugar and dry fruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> @ghara ghan I will look for un ash, looks very nice and easy to make. Thr borog looks like Gujia we eat here stuffed with condensed milk, roasted durum wheat flour, sugar and dry fruits.


im very happy to hear it but if you think un ash is a some sort of soup than you are wrong it's not a sup and it's not a easy to make im afraid , it's very heavy , we have a lot of chorva (soup) too  chorva is not a heavy food 
we eat un ash with Yogurt and Potato 

borog is made of Mince and it have a lot of type my favored cooked by Mince Onions Potato and Dough

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

@Sinan @ghara ghan 

some one should open a Turkish tea house thread in the middle east section to get our point across.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Kaan said:


> @Sinan @ghara ghan
> 
> some one should open a Turkish tea house thread in the middle east section to get our point across.


how about making turkic yurt i ill do it if you agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> Turkish tea house thread in the middle east section


do you think thats possible ? then iranians also would want an iranian tea house arabs will demand a "coffee shop" and indians .....

there is a general chit chat thread in senior section



rmi5 said:


> The ones who wanna eat a sweet and salty taste with water at the same time.


 sometimes people like eating things that taste funny 



rmi5 said:


> هامان



yes , tnx mate

@S00R3NA : dadash azizam , akhe ki esmesho mizare "همان" mage divoone am ?  

ino jenab @DATIS ham porsid .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> سلام آقای اکرم، میدونم که سرتون حسابی شلوغه و سخت مشغول تکریم ایرانی‌ها هستید



bande khoda sakht mashghool takrim ma irooni hast 
delam vasash sookht

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*ماجرای خیابان گوگل در تهران*
کمپانی گوگل دفتری در ایران ندارد، اما گویا خیابانی در شهر تهران را توانسته به نام خود کند.

به گزارش باشگاه خبرنگاران؛ شرکت بین المللی که دفتری در ایران ندارد، اما خیابانی در شهر تهران هم نام آن وجود دارد، گوگل یکی از معروف ترین موتور های جستجو در اینترنت است که روزانه میلیون ها نفر برای پیدا کردن مطالب مختلف در دنیای وب به آن سر می زنند.






اما خیابان گوگل در تهران قدمتش بسیار بیشتر از این حرف هاست، پیش از اینکه لری پیج (بنیان گذار گوگل) به همراه دوستانش ایده ی موتور جستجوی وب هوشمند به ذهنشان برسد؛ اهالی شمیرانات با گوگل سر و کار داشتند، هرروز از این خیابان می گذشتند و یا در آن سکونت داشتند، نام این خیابان در حقیقت گوگِل نیست بلکه گوگَل(googal)، یعنی جایی که گله داران گاو باشند، این خیابان نزدیک میدان تجریش است.






_____________________________________________________________________________-

*استقبال فرانسوی‌ها از یک شاهکار ایرانی*
مترجم اثر منطق الطیر عطار نیشابوری به فرانسه می گوید: از اولین ترجمه این کتاب در سال ۲۰۰۲ تا کنون، بیست و یک هزار نسخه در فرانسه فروش رفته و این اثر سه مرتبه در تیراژ هفت هزار نسخه چاپ شده و هر بار تمامی آنها به فروش رفته است.

دکتر منیژه نوری، مترجم و ایرانشناس در گفت وگو با ایبنا، درباره ترجمه «منطق‌الطیر» عطار به زبان فرانسه گفت: در سال ۱۹۹۹ یعنی ۱۳۷۷ از روی متن فارسی با تصحیح سیدصادق گوهرین انجام دادم. بعد متن منطق الطیر به تصحیح دکتر شفیعی کدکنی از طریق انتشارات علمی در ماه می 2004 به دستم رسید و من از همان موقع شروع به ترجمه کردم و در نهایت این ترجمه در فوریه 2012 در انتشارات CERF در پاریس منتشر شد. یعنی روند ترجمه هشت سال طول کشید و من به هیچ عنوان در این کار به ترجمه قبلی ام رجوع نکردم.

این نویسنده و مترجم که خود شاگرد دکتر شفیعی کدکنی است، می‌گوید:«منطق الطیر» با تصحیح دکتر شفیعی کدکنی در میان دیگر نسخه های دیگر بسیار ممتاز است. به نظرم ترجمه منطق الطیر خدمت بزرگی است به فارسی زبانان و فرانسوی زبانانی که می خواهند زبان فارسی یا فرانسه را از راه تطابق بیاموزند و در متون عظار نیشابوری تحقیق کنند.

منیژه نوری درباره استقبال مردم فرانسه از کتاب منطق الطیر گفت: شاید باورتان نشود از اولین ترجمه منطق الطیر در سال ۲۰۰۲ تا کنون بیست و یک هزار نسخه فروش رفته است. این اثر سه مرتبه در تیراژ هفت هزار نسخه چاپ شده و هر بار تمامی آنها به فروش رفته است و امروز من خیلی خوشحالم که 21 هزار فرانسوی زبان این کتاب را خوانده اند و چاپ دوم آن از روی نسخه دکتر شفیعی کدکنی هم با استقبال زیادی مواجه شد.
__________________________________________

*قیمت خرید هواپیمای خصوصی در ایران (+جدول)*
جام جم - هر چند مدت طولانی از مالکیت خصوصی هواپیما در خارج از مرزهای کشورمان می گذرد، اما با توجه به سیاست ها و البته قوانین موجود ایران تقریبا می توان گفت اجازه خرید و در اختیار گرفتن هواپیما به صورت خصوصی از سال 79 صادر شد و از این تاریخ به بعد مانند خریدن اتومبیل شخصی هر فردی از جامعه در صورت داشتن امکانات مالی می تواند مالک هواپیمای خصوصی باشد.

به این ترتیب در بسیاری از فرودگاه های کشور هواپیماهای سبک و فوق سبک خصوصی وجود دارد که در کنار هواپیماهای غول پیکر خودنمایی می کنند. این هواپیماها بیشتر از نوع ملخی است و برای پروازهای بابرد کوتاه و بلندمدت استفاده می شوند.






همچنین با وجود قدیمی بودن ناوگان هوایی کشور، چون ورود و خرید این هواپیماها مشمول تحریم ها نیست، اکنون سال ساخت، ایمنی و سایر استانداردهای کیفی این هواپیماها از انواع غول پیکر آن بالاتر است.

با این حال براساس قانون، خرید جت خصوصی توسط افراد در ایران ممنوع است و قانون سال 79 نیز به صراحت این ممنوعیت را قید کرده است.

براساس این قانون فقط هواپیماهای سبک و فوق سبک اجازه ورود و پرواز در کشور را دارند وحتی گفته می شود اجرای قانون نیز به صورتی است که حتی هواپیماهای سبک هم به طورمحدود واردشده و صرفا هواپیماهای فوق سبک قابل خریداری است.

با این حال این محدودیت ها نتوانسته از رونق داشتن هواپیمای خصوصی و پروازهای خصوصی در کشور بکاهد و اکنون علاوه بر وجود برندهای معتبر هواپیماهای سبک در کشور، فرودگاه ها نیز به این هواپیماها خدمات داده و علاقه مندان نیز حتی به صورت ساعتی از آن استفاده می کنند.

بنابراین همان طور که بسیاری از برندهای خارجی خودرو در ذهن افراد جامعه ثبت شده است، می توان انتظار داشت بزودی نام برخی برندهای پرنده فوق سبک و سبک هم در ذهن علاقه مندان به پرواز ثبت شود. هرچند اکنون هم می توان از برندهای معروف اروپایی و روسی چون Rally، Zenair، Aero pop، Land africa، Sky lark، Eurofox، Tecnam، Ikarus و Corvus به عنوان محصولات خارجی در بازار داغ هواپیماهای شخصی نام برد.این در حالی است که اگر قصد در دست گرفتن سند مالکیت یکی از این پرنده های سبک یا فوق سبک را داشته باشید، بد نیست بدانید از 180 میلیون تومان تا 700 میلیون تومان بستگی به نوع تجهیزات و امکانات هواپیما باید در حساب بانکی خودتان اندوخته داشته باشید، اما این انتهای کار نیست و اگر همه این مبلغ را ندارید، ناامید نشوید چون می توانید هواپیمای مورد علاقه تان را اقساطی نیز بخرید. 





پارکینگ ساعتی چند؟

همان طور که اشاره شد از سال 79 شمسی مالکیت هواپیماهای خصوصی در کشورمان به رسمیت شناخته شد و شاهد حضور این نوع پرنده های آهنی در کشورمان بوده ایم. این در حالی است که برای نگهداری و البته استفاده از آنها نیز باید اماکنی در نظر گرفته می شد.

هرچند تمام فرودگاه های کشورمان در این زمینه می توانند خدمات ارائه کنند، اما با توجه به ترافیک و البته امنیت فرودگاه های بزرگ کشور مثل فرودگاه مهرآباد، هاشمی نژاد مشهد یا فرودگاه اصفهان، تعدادی از فرودگاه های کوچک تر یا در برخی موارد، فرودگاه های خصوصی برای این موضوع در نظر گرفته شده که یکی از معروف ترین آنها فرودگاه خصوصی آزادی در منطقه نظرآباد کرج است.

جای تردید نیست که نگهداری و البته پروازهای تفریحی و آموزشی این پرنده های فوق سبک یا سبک در این اماکن، هزینه های مشخصی دارد که مالکان باید برای نگهداری و البته آماده سازی پرواز به فرودگاه بپردازند.

این هزینه ها شامل نگهداری و سرویس از سوی مسئول فنی که گواهینامه های مخصوص و معتبردارد، خدمات فرودگاهی (برج مراقبت) و سوخت مورد نیاز هواپیماهاست که البته با توجه به فرودگاه مورد نظر و امکانات فرودگاهی این ارقام می تواند متغیر باشد.




برد پروازی و ایمنی هواپیماهای خصوصی

برد پروازی هواپیماها به عوامل مختلفی چون سرعت باد، وزن، سرعت هواپیما و ارتفاع پرواز بستگی دارد.اما با توجه به شرایط پرنده های سبک و فوق سبک تفریحی (2 نفره) این هواپیماها توانایی پنج تا شش ساعت پرواز مداوم با سرعتی معادل 230 تا 250 کیلومتر را خواهند داشت؛ بنابراین محاسبه برد پروازی آنها کاملا ساده و مشخص است.

اما در مورد ایمنی این نوع وسیله نقلیه هوایی باید بدانیم با توجه به استانداردهای موجود و سختگیری دستگاه های مربوط در زمینه پرواز آنها که دقیقا مانند هواپیماهای تجاری (مسافربری) است، نمی توان نقطه ضعفی در ایمنی این نوع وسایل پرنده دید و این گونه متصور شد چون این هواپیماها تفریحی هستند می توان از برخی شرایط و استانداردهای ایمنی آن چشمپوشی کرد. اگرچه سرنشینان این نوع هواپیماهای سبک و فوق سبک دلگرمی ویژه ای به چتر نجات هواپیما دارند، چون این چتر نجات در صورت بروز اشکال در سیستم پروازی می تواند با کمترین خسارت ممکن هواپیما را روی زمین بنشاند و از سقوط آن جلوگیری کند.

این در حالی است که با توجه به قوانین موجود حمل و نقل هوایی هیچ یک از این نوع هواپیماها نمی توانند در صورت نداشتن بیمه نامه شخص ثالث اجازه پرواز دریافت کنند و هیچ مجوزی برای آنها صادر نمی شود.

خدمات پس از فروش و قطعات

با توجه به رونق استفاده از هواپیماهای سبک و فوق سبک در کشورمان ـ چه برای مصارف خصوصی یا تفریحی ـ بی تردید مسأله نگهداری و تامین قطعات نیز از دغدغه های اصلی مالکان آنهاست. هرچند متخصصان داخلی حتی در زمینه ساخت این گونه قطعات اقدام کرده اند، اما ورود محصولات خارجی تامین قطعات و دریافت خدمات را هرگز به دست فراموشی نخواهد سپرد.

براساس عرف بازار وقتی شخصی اقدام به خرید این نوع پرنده می کند بدون تردید تا مدتی از شرایط گارانتی و خدمات پس از فروش کارخانه سازنده نیز بهره مند است، نگرانی از بابت تامین قطعات و البته خدمات پس فروش در بازار کشور نیست ضمن این که خود مالکان نیز می توانند مستقیم با سفارش کالا به کارخانه سازنده نیازشان را برطرف کنند.

آموزش یا تفریح؟

عبدالله مالمیر، رئیس آموزشگاه خلبانی فوق سبک مرکز آموزش فنون و خدمات هوایی وابسته به شرکت فرودگاه های کشور در گفت وگو با جام جم به حدود 250 فروند هواپیمای سبک و فوق سبک شخصی موجود در کشور اشاره می کند.

او می گوید: اگرچه در گذشته کاربرد این نوع هواپیماهابرای آموزش خلبانی و استفاده در برخی زمینه ها مثل کشاورزی و سمپاشی بوده است، اما براساس قانون، در حال حاضر مالکیت این نوع هواپیماها فقط در اختیار ارگان ها نیست و مالکان خصوصی آنها مانند دیگر نقاط جهان برای کسب درآمد، از این نوع هواپیماها در زمینه های تفریحی نیز استفاده می کنند تا علاوه بر استفاده شخصی از سرمایه گذاری خود بهره مالی نیز ببرند. وی افزود: در این حالت، مالک هواپیما اقدام به ترتیب دادن پروازهای تفریحی می کند.

لذا مدتی است در فرودگاه آزادی، نمک آبرود، نوشهر، کیش و بسیاری از شهرهای گردشگرپذیر ایران پروازهای تفریحی با رعایت کامل قوانین پروازی در حال انجام و به عنوان جاذبه ای تازه شناخته شده است.




وی درباره هزینه انجام پرواز تفریحی با هواپیماهای سبک و فوق سبک نیز می گوید: این هزینه متفاوت است و در واقع تابعی از عرضه و تقاضای موجود در بازار خواهد بود و نمی توان قیمت مشخصی برای آن در نظر گرفت. اما می توان هزینه های پروازی را برای علاقه مندان به دو گروه آموزشی و تفریحی تقسیم بندی کرد که در مورد آموزش تقریبا قیمت ها مشخص تر از بحث تفریحی است. در بخش تفریحی می توان پایه 150 هزار تومان برای 15 دقیقه پرواز را فعلا در نظر گرفت و برای پروازهای آموزشی بسته به نوع هواپیمای مورد استفاده، هزینه هر ساعت پرواز از 250 هزار تومان تا 330 هزار تومان است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*دستگیری 59 پاکستانی توسط مرزبانان ایران*

امه «خبرین» پاکستان روز پنجشنبه نوشت: نیروهای مرزبانی ایران در پایانه میرجاوه در نقطه مرزی مشترک دوکشور، 59 تبعه 
پاکستانی را به جرم ورود غیر قانونی به ایران بازداشت کرده و سپس آنان را به مسوولان مرزی پاکستان تحویل دادند.

به گزارش ایرنا، این روزنامه اردو زبان چاپ اسلام آباد گزارش داد: نیروهای مرزی ایران پس از انجام تحقیقات و بازرسی از اتباع بازداشت شده، آنان را به مقام های مرزی آژانس تحقیقات فدرال پاکستان (FIA) در منطقه «تفتان» (پایانه میرجاوه) تحویل دادند.

براساس این گزارش، اتباع پاکستانی برای یافتن کار و یا سفر به کشورهای اروپایی و حوزه خلیج فارس با ورود غیر قانونی به ایران سعی در رسیدن به دیگر کشورها دارند.

گروه های قاچاق انسان، برای انتقال مهاجران غیرقانونی آنها را لابلای بار کامیون ها و یا داخل صندوق عقب خودروها مخفی می کنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> *دستگیری 59 پاکستانی توسط مرزبانان ایران*
> 
> امه «خبرین» پاکستان روز پنجشنبه نوشت: نیروهای مرزبانی ایران در پایانه میرجاوه در نقطه مرزی مشترک دوکشور، 59 تبعه
> پاکستانی را به جرم ورود غیر قانونی به ایران بازداشت کرده و سپس آنان را به مسوولان مرزی پاکستان تحویل دادند.
> 
> به گزارش ایرنا، این روزنامه اردو زبان چاپ اسلام آباد گزارش داد: نیروهای مرزی ایران پس از انجام تحقیقات و بازرسی از اتباع بازداشت شده، آنان را به مقام های مرزی آژانس تحقیقات فدرال پاکستان (FIA) در منطقه «تفتان» (پایانه میرجاوه) تحویل دادند.
> 
> براساس این گزارش، اتباع پاکستانی برای یافتن کار و یا سفر به کشورهای اروپایی و حوزه خلیج فارس با ورود غیر قانونی به ایران سعی در رسیدن به دیگر کشورها دارند.
> 
> گروه های قاچاق انسان، برای انتقال مهاجران غیرقانونی آنها را لابلای بار کامیون ها و یا داخل صندوق عقب خودروها مخفی می کنند.


shoo !! they can go explode themselves in their own country .....

good job this time !! but if i was in charge , i wouldn't hand those terrorists over !

=========================================================






ye khalaban F-5 javoon tazegia oomade ke esme khodesho tooye internet gozashte "FLY ANGEL" ;

damesh garm ! behtarin aks ha ru ke ta hala didim ru dare post mikone .....

khosh be halesh albate ..... cheghad doost daram hade aghal 3G shetab ru hes konam !! ina ke ta 8G ham miran ....

taze een khalabane saeghe hast ke motoresh upgrade ham shode

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> shoo !! they can go explode themselves in their own country .....
> 
> good job this time !! but if i was in charge , i wouldn't hand those terrorists over !
> 
> =========================================================
> 
> View attachment 24193
> 
> 
> ye khalaban F-5 javoon tazegia oomade ke esme khodesho tooye internet gozashte "FLY ANGEL" ;
> 
> damesh garm ! behtarin aks ha ru ke ta hala didim ru dare post mikone .....
> 
> khosh be halesh albate ..... cheghad doost daram hade aghal 3G shetab ru hes konam !! ina ke ta 8G ham miran ....
> 
> taze een khalabane saeghe hast ke motoresh upgrade ham shode


areh damesh garm.
@haman10 to ye tasadof mashin mituni ta 100 g ro hes koni.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 to ye tasadof mashin mituni ta 100 g ro hes koni.


ghorboonet beram fek nemikoni yekam riskesh balast ? 

vali jedan 100 G ? 

no wonder their brains explode

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> areh damesh garm.
> @haman10 to ye tasadof mashin mituni ta 100 g ro hes koni.


تصادف منجر به فوت یا چیز دیگه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ghorboonet beram fek nemikoni yekam riskesh balast ?
> 
> vali jedan 100 G ?
> 
> no wonder their brains explode


nababa che risky fogesh mimirim dighe  
vali ageh vasael imeni dashte bashi mituni bedun hata ye kharash in shetab ro tahmol bokoni.



mohsen said:


> تصادف منجر به فوت یا چیز دیگه؟


na khode 100 g vali to tasadof haye mamoli otoban ha va F1 mavaredi boude ke taraf ba 80 g, 90 g jon salem be dar borde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> nababa che risky fogesh mimirim dighe
> vali ageh vasael imeni dashte bashi mituni bedun hata ye kharash in shetab ro tahmol bokoni.


shoma mohandesi vala man chi begam 

vali akhe ino nega :






ina taze 9G-12G ru tahamol mikonan een shekli mishan 

100G hatman maghzet mipashe ru divar  vali be ghole shoma hatman ba lebas makhsoos mishe ye karish kard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> shoma mohandesi vala man chi begam
> 
> vali akhe ino nega :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ina taze 9G-12G ru tahamol mikonan een shekli mishan
> 
> 100G hatman maghzet mipashe ru divar  vali be ghole shoma hatman ba lebas makhsoos mishe ye karish kard



@haman10 khode G ziad mohem nist (age ostokhonat nashkane va ...) modat zamani ke in G be badan vared mishe moheme vagar na ba shetab 3-4 g age shalvar G naposhi khon be magzet nemirese va az hal miri.



> The same concepts have been very effectively integrated into Indianapolis and
> NASCAR racecars with remarkable results. In fact, crash recorders installed in “Indy Cars” indicate that a
> properly protected human may be able to withstand accelerations considerably in excess of the 40 G limit
> previously determined by Colonel John Stapp and others.* Several Indy car drivers have withstood impacts in
> excess of 100 G without serious injuries*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Ostad : agha raftam check kardam , harf shoma 100% doroste :








Ostad said:


> @haman10 khode G ziad mohem nist (age ostokhonat khord nashkane va ...) modat zamani ke in G be badan vared mishe moheme vagar na ba shetab 3-4 g age shalvar G naposhi khon be magzet nemirese va az hal miri.


Tnx for the info bro 

emrooz ye chiz jadid yad gereftam , daset dard nakone .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

khahesh mikonam. any time.
akharin record g tavasote ensan ham 214g hastsh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> akharin record g tavasote ensan ham 214g hastsh


WOW WTF !!!  oon yaroo babakht bichare che zajri keshide 




Ostad said:


> Shoma doctori lazemet mishe.


koo ta doctori man baw  dirooz yeki az familamoon zakhmi shod , bordimesh ye bimarestan khosoosi (amoozeshi nabood) , kart daneshjooie neshoon dadam goftam age momkene yek motakheses on-call ru seda konid biad vase suture zibaie .

angosht vasat ru neshoon dadan behem 

akharesh majboor shodim bebarimesh be bimarestani ke khodam miram vase amoozesh , belakhare oonja ye 50 gram tare vasam khoord kardan 


bazam mamnun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

میگم به نظرتون این ناو هواپیمابرمون رو کجا اعزام کنیم؟




به نظرتون ناو هواپیمابر چه ربطی با سانحه ایرباس داره؟
------
and shahed 129 over Syria with predator like nose:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> میگم به نظرتون این ناو هواپیمابرمون رو کجا اعزام کنیم؟


baba ino vase ye film sakhtan , kam maskhare konid een bad bakhta ru 

kargardanesh shawn ali stone va nadere talebzade hastan .




mohsen said:


> and shahed 129 over Syria with predator like nose:


tooye film be nazaret ertefae parvaz kam nist ?

nazananesh badbakht shim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> WOW WTF !!!  oon yaroo babakht bichare che zajri keshide
> 
> 
> 
> koo ta doctori man baw  dirooz yeki az familamoon zakhmi shod , bordimesh ye bimarestan khosoosi (amoozeshi nabood) , kart daneshjooie neshoon dadam goftam age momkene yek motakheses on-call ru seda konid biad vase suture zibaie .
> 
> angosht vasat ru neshoon dadan behem
> 
> akharesh majboor shodim bebarimesh be bimarestani ke khodam miram vase amoozesh , belakhare oonja ye 50 gram tare vasam khoord kardan
> 
> 
> bazam mamnun


lol 
aslan tahala tajrobe nakardam va nemidunam raje be chi dari sohabt mikoni  .



mohsen said:


> میگم به نظرتون این ناو هواپیمابرمون رو کجا اعزام کنیم؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به نظرتون ناو هواپیمابر چه ربطی با سانحه ایرباس داره؟
> ------
> and shahed 129 over Syria with predator like nose:



where is the missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> baba ino vase ye film sakhtan , kam maskhare konid een bad bakhta ru
> 
> kargardanesh shawn ali stone va nadere talebzade hastan .


نگفتی ناو هواپیمابر چه ربطی با سانحه ایرباس داره؟
بعید میدونم این برای فیلم باشه، از نمای نزدیک وحشتناک داد میزنه که تقلبی هست، و از نمای دور هم به چه درد میخوره؟ که با موشک بفرستنش هوا؟


> tooye film be nazaret ertefae parvaz kam nist ?
> 
> nazananesh badbakht shim ?


والا از این سوریا چیزی بعید نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ترجمه اشتباه و تحریف سخنان پرزیدنت الهام علی یف در باره قتل عام خوجالی
Şənbə, 11.04.2014 01:18
*گوناز تی وی: سخنان پرزیدنت؛ الهام علی یف؛ رهبر سیاسی جمهوری آذربایجان، در دیدار با حسن روحانی، بد و تحریف شده به فارسی ترجمه شد. به نظر نمی رسد که این تحریف ها، ترجمه غلط و در یکی دو مورد بوده باشد، بلکه تحریف هایی هدفدار و بر خاسته از نوع نگرش ایران در حمایت از ارمنستان بودند. *

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی؛ اوج تحریف سخنان پرزیدنت الهام علی یف زمانی رخ داد که رئیس جمهور آذربایجان در باره قتل عام مردم تورک آذربایجان در خوجالی سخن گفت. وی اظهار کرد: "ارمنی ها بر ضد آذربایجانیان، قتل عام در خوجالی را براه انداخته بودند". مترجم از کنار ترجمه سخنان پرزیدنت رد شده و گفت: "ارمنی ها بر علیه آذربایجان ظلم و کینه ایجاد می کنند".*

*همچنین زمانی که پرزیدنت الهام علی یف ارمنستان را به در پیش گرفتن سیاست "پاکسازی نژادی در سرزمین های اشغالی آذربایجان" متهم کرد، مترجم، آن را به "سیاست های بسیار بدی را نسبت به مردم ما اعمال می کنند" ترجمه کرد.*

*الهام علی یف با اشاره به اشغال بخشی از سرزمین های جمهوری آذربایجان توسط ارمنستان گفت: در نتیجه این اشغال، بیش از یک میلیون "آذربایجانی" مجبور به کوچ و اسکان در سایر مناطق وطن خود شده اند. اما مترجم، "آذربایجانی" را به "آذری" ترجمه کرد و بدین گونه، دیدگاه ایدئولوژیک ایران در بحث آذربایجانی، تورک و آذری را اعمال کرد و رئیس جمهوری ایران؛ حسن روحانی را آگاهانه گمراه ساخت.*

*به نظر نمی رسد که مترجم، به تنهایی این کار را بکند و عقاید ایدئولوژیک، سیاسی، پان ایرانیستی و ضد آذربایجانی خود را وارد مبحث بین دو کشور همسایه و در سطح روسای جمهور بکند، بلکه به نظر می رسد، مترجم یکی از سلسله زنجیره لابی و طرفدار ارمنستان، ضد تورک و ضد آذربایجان در وزارت امور خارجه ایران باشد که عمدا و آگاهانه می خواهند اطلاعات ریز اما غلط را بخورد حسن روحانی داده و مواضع او را از آذربایجان به ارمنستان بچرخانند.*

*این در حالی بود که رئیس جمهور آذربایجان خواهان حل معضل قاراباغ در چهارچوب 4 قطعنامه تصویب شده سازمان ملل در این باره شده و خواستار تامین تمامیت ارضی جمهوری آذربایجان شد.*

*در حالی که رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان، "حمایت ایران در حل مشکل آذربایجان و ارمنستان بر سر قره باغ" را می خواست، مترجم، آن را به "حمایت از مسئله قره باغ" کاهش داد و دین ترتیب، خواست رئیس جمهور آذربایجان کم ارزش ترجمه شد.*

*پرزیدنت الهام علی یف در بخش دیگری از سخنان خود، به همکاری های جمهوری آذربایجان با ایران اشاره کرده و این همکاری ها را در سازمان هایی مانند سازمان ملل متحد، سازمان همکاری های اسلامی، اکو، و جنبش غیر متعهدها خوب توصیف کرد ولی مترجم نه تنها نام همه سازمان هایی که وی شمرده بود را نیاورد، بلکه "دیگر سازمان های اسلامی" را هم افزود.*

*پرزیدنت علی یف در سخنان خود کشور "ایران" را طوری مورد خطاب قرار می داد که رئیس جمهور ایران "آذربایجان" را مورد خطاب قرار داده بود. چون حسن روحانی از بکار بردن "جمهوری" برای آذربایجان خود داری کرده بود، پرزیدنت الهام علی یف هم از بکار بردن "جمهوری اسلامی" برای ایران خودداری کرد ولی مترجم، "جمهوری اسلامی ایران" بر ایران علاوه می کرد.*

*گوناز تی وی*

*E.H*

ترجمه اشتباه و تحریف سخنان پرزیدنت الهام علی یف در باره قتل عام خوجالی-GunazTV / اخبار


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine 
agha ye yaroo dare badjoor trolling mikone 

bedoone infraction nazari bere ha :

Shahed-129 over Syria | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@MTN1917 @mohsen

aghayoon man harchi hesab mikonam bord 2000 km ham hata gheyr momkene vase shahed 129 !!

shoma nega kon !! mage 24h modavemat parvazi nadare ? hala biyain ye seri mohasebat koochik anjam bedim !!

soraat predator (vase moghayese) :


*Maximum speed:* 135 mph (117 knots, 217 km/h)
*Cruise speed:* 81–103 mph (70–90 knots, 130–165 km/h)
*Stall speed:* 62 mph (54 knots, 100 km/h) (dependent on aircraft weight)
General Atomics MQ-1 Predator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

yani che tor momkene shahed 129 ke hata andazash az predator kheyli bozorg tare stall speedesh kamtar bashe ?

*taze age payload ham dashte bashe een soraat afzayesh ham peyda mikone* .

cruise speed ke kheyli ham bishtare !!! taze man mitoonestam soraatesho ba reaper moghayese konam , ama ba predator ke soraatesh kheyli paeen tare daram moghayese mikonam !!!

be nazar man stall speed vase shahed bayad hodood 150 bashe !! ama shoma cruise speed ru 150 begir !!!

150 km/h * 24 = 3600 !!!!

be jaan khodam ghataan eshtebah kardi dadash @MTN1917 !!!

aslan 1700km kheyli kame !!!

@Ostad @SOHEIL , comments please ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Agha, engaar yaadetoun rafteh ke in pahpad ha copy az pahpad haye israeili hastand. Be ehtemaal e ghavi ham, inhaa hamoun Hemes haye 450 e israel hastand ke tou souriye dideh shodand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

@sharjeel_1992 respect for your avatar my friend. respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

haman10 said:


> @MTN1917 @mohsen
> 
> aghayoon man harchi hesab mikonam bord 2000 km ham hata gheyr momkene vase shahed 129 !!
> 
> shoma nega kon !! mage 24h modavemat parvazi nadare ? hala biyain ye seri mohasebat koochik anjam bedim !!
> 
> soraat predator (vase moghayese) :
> 
> 
> *Maximum speed:* 135 mph (117 knots, 217 km/h)
> *Cruise speed:* 81–103 mph (70–90 knots, 130–165 km/h)
> *Stall speed:* 62 mph (54 knots, 100 km/h) (dependent on aircraft weight)
> General Atomics MQ-1 Predator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> yani che tor momkene shahed 129 ke hata andazash az predator kheyli bozorg tare stall speedesh kamtar bashe ?
> 
> *taze age payload ham dashte bashe een soraat afzayesh ham peyda mikone* .
> 
> cruise speed ke kheyli ham bishtare !!! taze man mitoonestam soraatesho ba reaper moghayese konam , ama ba predator ke soraatesh kheyli paeen tare daram moghayese mikonam !!!
> 
> be nazar man stall speed vase shahed bayad hodood 150 bashe !! ama shoma cruise speed ru 150 begir !!!
> 
> 150 km/h * 24 = 3600 !!!!
> 
> be jaan khodam ghataan eshtebah kardi dadash @MTN1917 !!!
> 
> aslan 1700km kheyli kame !!!
> 
> @Ostad @SOHEIL , comments please ...


Seyed in Shahed-129 ham andaze MQ-1e va azash bozorgtar nist, shoma ino 3600 km mohasebe kardi(k doroste) vali range bar asas raft va bargashte(3600/2=1800 km)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

MTN1917 said:


> Seyed in Shahed-129 ham andaze MQ-1e va azash bozorgtar nist, shoma ino 3600 km mohasebe kardi(k doroste) vali range bar asas raft va bargashte(3600/2=1800 km)


ghorboon adam chiz fahm 

khob shoma lotfan tooye wikipedia bezan hamin ru !!

age momkene ye ferry range behesh ezafe kon :

*Ferry range* means the maximum range the aircraft can fly. This usually means maximum fuel load, optionally with extra fuel tanks and minimum equipment. It refers to transport of aircraft for use on remote location without any passengers or cargo.

Range (aeronautics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

chizi ke shoma neveshti combat radius hast ke fargh dare ba range :

Combat radius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Combat radius* refers to the distance from an airbase that a warplane can reach, patrol there for a set amount of time and return to base with minimal fuel left, thus completing a combat mission.

please ino ezafe kon , chon confusing hast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sharjeel_1992

spiderkiller said:


> @sharjeel_1992 respect for your avatar my friend. respect.


indeed he is a great man,,,the more i seach about him the more my respect for him increases,,,,qassem suleimani the great

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> ghorboon adam chiz fahm
> 
> khob shoma lotfan tooye wikipedia bezan hamin ru !!
> 
> age momkene ye ferry range behesh ezafe kon :
> 
> *Ferry range* means the maximum range the aircraft can fly. This usually means maximum fuel load, optionally with extra fuel tanks and minimum equipment. It refers to transport of aircraft for use on remote location without any passengers or cargo.
> 
> Range (aeronautics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> chizi ke shoma neveshti combat radius hast ke fargh dare ba range :
> 
> Combat radius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Combat radius* refers to the distance from an airbase that a warplane can reach, patrol there for a set amount of time and return to base with minimal fuel left, thus completing a combat mission.
> 
> please ino ezafe kon , chon confusing hast


look at the predator info on the wiki

Endurance: 24 hours
Stall speed: 100 km/h
Range: 1,100 km
با تعریف شما باید بالای 2400 کیلومتر مینوشتن. برای هواپیما رنج همون شعاع عملیاتی هست اون حداکثر فاصله برای موشک به کار میره
در هر صورت من گزینه سرعت کروز رو 140 گذاشتم تا مشکل شما هم حل شه

ببین دیکشنری من برای رنج چه تعریفی آورده:
5- (سلاح آتشين و موشك و غيره ) برد، تير رس
6- (كشتي و هواپيما وغيره ) شعاع عمل ، برد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MTN1917

haman10 said:


> ghorboon adam chiz fahm
> 
> khob shoma lotfan tooye wikipedia bezan hamin ru !!
> 
> age momkene ye ferry range behesh ezafe kon :
> 
> *Ferry range* means the maximum range the aircraft can fly. This usually means maximum fuel load, optionally with extra fuel tanks and minimum equipment. It refers to transport of aircraft for use on remote location without any passengers or cargo.
> 
> Range (aeronautics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> chizi ke shoma neveshti combat radius hast ke fargh dare ba range :
> 
> Combat radius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Combat radius* refers to the distance from an airbase that a warplane can reach, patrol there for a set amount of time and return to base with minimal fuel left, thus completing a combat mission.
> 
> please ino ezafe kon , chon confusing hast


Dar asl tu wiki ma faqat bayad matalebe source daro bezarim(albate age in rayat mishod wiki kheili behtar bu) tu source faqat zade range:1700 

Alan hamuntor k Mohsen goft range predator 1100e, Shahed-129 ye pahpad dar had MQ-1e, pas rangesh dar hamin hodod bayad bashe

Ishala to salhaye ayande ye pahpad dar had o andaze Reaper ham misazim,

Alan MQ-1 ham sorate cruise 165km/h dare k ba modavemate 24h un mishe 3960km vali khode amrikaiha migan 1100km range dare, hala man daqiqan nemidunam ina chejuri ino hesab kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Agha, engaar yaadetoun rafteh ke in pahpad ha copy az pahpad haye israeili hastand. Be ehtemaal e ghavi ham, inhaa hamoun Hemes haye 450 e israel hastand ke tou souriye dideh shodand.


S-129 az naare size kheili borzrgtar az hermes 450 hast.

albate in chizi ke tuie syria dde shode baieed nist copie 450 bashe, vali s-129 az nazare vazni, endurance , size ba hermes 450 ghabele moghaiese nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @MTN1917 @mohsen
> 
> aghayoon man harchi hesab mikonam bord 2000 km ham hata gheyr momkene vase shahed 129 !!
> 
> shoma nega kon !! mage 24h modavemat parvazi nadare ? hala biyain ye seri mohasebat koochik anjam bedim !!
> 
> soraat predator (vase moghayese) :
> 
> 
> *Maximum speed:* 135 mph (117 knots, 217 km/h)
> *Cruise speed:* 81–103 mph (70–90 knots, 130–165 km/h)
> *Stall speed:* 62 mph (54 knots, 100 km/h) (dependent on aircraft weight)
> General Atomics MQ-1 Predator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> yani che tor momkene shahed 129 ke hata andazash az predator kheyli bozorg tare stall speedesh kamtar bashe ?
> 
> *taze age payload ham dashte bashe een soraat afzayesh ham peyda mikone* .
> 
> cruise speed ke kheyli ham bishtare !!! taze man mitoonestam soraatesho ba reaper moghayese konam , ama ba predator ke soraatesh kheyli paeen tare daram moghayese mikonam !!!
> 
> be nazar man stall speed vase shahed bayad hodood 150 bashe !! ama shoma cruise speed ru 150 begir !!!
> 
> 150 km/h * 24 = 3600 !!!!
> 
> be jaan khodam ghataan eshtebah kardi dadash @MTN1917 !!!
> 
> aslan 1700km kheyli kame !!!
> 
> @Ostad @SOHEIL , comments please ...




ba ejazeh Asatid

(این بحث زمینه تخصصی مهندسی کنترله (نه بابا
factor hayi ke dar nazar gerefteh misheh:
1.had aksar faseleeh ke ferstand va girandeh nasb shod roye uav ke mitune ba on kar kone(shayad be nazar mohem nayad vali dar sorati ke siginal zaif besh noise mire bala va ehtemale az dast dadan va ya hack shodan drone afzayesh peyda mikoneh)+ keyfiateh video transmitting ham fogoladeh mahdod konandast.
2.motoreh nasb shode roye uav ( tavan va bazdehe motor dar saat 1 parvazi va saat 20 parvazi tafavot kheyli ziadi dareh)+system khonak kanoandeh motor ham be onvane ye masraf konandeh varedeh bazi mishe
3. in sorat va range darsharayete edeal ke mogavemat hava kamtarin hastesh andazeh ghiri shode va dar shrayete javi na mosaed masraf sokht ta chindin barabar mishe)+taghire jahat va ertefae parvazi ke mostagim dar masrafeh sokht tasir gozareh
4.in keh gofteh mishe masalan moshkeleh sokht ro ba tank ezafi hal mikonim ta hoududeh ziadi galateh. 2 ta vazn dar uav va kolan har chizeh parandeh moredeh bahse *take off weight, Wto va weight of the PayLoad Wpl*. in be on mani hast ke shayad sokht ezafe shode bashe vali bekhatere afzayesheh vazn masrafeh sokht ham bala mireh va baese kaheshe endurance mishe
5.
.
.
.

dar akhar ageh mikhay distancei ke mituni az ye uav entezar dashteh bashi az formule zir be dast miad:

*D = R / ln (Wto / Wnf )*
dar moredeh pahbad haye Iran yekam kamtareh aghe khasti tozih midam chera

ye kam ziad shod. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> S-129 az naare size kheili borzrgtar az hermes 450 hast.
> 
> albate in chizi ke tuie syria dde shode baieed nist copie 450 bashe, vali s-129 az nazare vazni, endurance , size ba hermes 450 ghabele moghaiese nist.



Aziz, UAV ya baayad ba istgaah e zamini, baraaye data, va control ertebaat bargharaar bekoneh, ya ba satellite. Iran ke satellite e monaaseb nadaareh, va aslan Shahed ham SATCOM nadaareh, pas amalan khaarej az mahdoude ye Iran, ke istgah haye zamini hastand, nemitouneh bereh. Pas aslan ta zamaani ke SATCOM, va Satellite nadaarim, in range az parvaaz, dar khaarej az marz, emkaan pazir nist. Az taraf e dige, Dameshq kenaar e marz e esraeil hast, va in S-129 ham noskheh ye copy az version e esraeili hast. >> pas man inke esraeili baasheh ra mohtamel tar midounam. 
Anyway, size e in UAV az oun video ye montasher shodeh, ghaabel e tashkhis nist.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Aziz, UAV ya baayad ba istgaah e zamini, baraaye data, va control ertebaat bargharaar bekoneh, ya ba satellite. Iran ke satellite e monaaseb nadaareh, va aslan Shahed ham SATCOM nadaareh, pas amalan khaarej az mahdoude ye Iran, ke istgah haye zamini hastand, nemitouneh bereh. Pas aslan ta zamaani ke SATCOM, va Satellite nadaarim, in range az parvaaz, dar khaarej az marz, emkaan pazir nist. Az taraf e dige, Dameshq kenaar e marz e esraeil hast, va in S-129 ham noskheh ye copy az version e esraeili hast. >> pas man inke esraeili baasheh ra mohtamel tar midounam.
> Anyway, size e in UAV az oun video ye montasher shodeh, ghaabel e tashkhis nist.



Khob man ke nagoftam in pahpad dare az Iran control mishe!  bana bar in niazi be SATCOM nadare, chon istgahesh be ehtemale ziad tuie hamun Dameshq hast.

Israel ham agar bekhad pahbad befreste, risk nemikone modeli ro befreste ke ba cheshm ghabele roiat bashe. mituni masalan hermes 900 ro befreste ke dar ertefae besiar ziad parvaz kone.

chize dg ham inke ta hala chandin model pahbade irani roiat shode tuie syria, baz dur az zehn nist iran bekhad tavanaie amaliatie in pahbad ro tuie jange vaghei test kone. che forsati az in behtar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

PDF reserves the right on who should be in the management, please provide your suggestions in GHQ, not in the open forum.

Violating these rules will result in your account deactivated.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## rmi5

@ghara ghan 
On hasti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @ghara ghan
> On hasti?


are vali felan jorat chiz miz goftan nadaram webby goft yek bare dige zerre ezafe bezani accountet roo mibandam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghaziyeh chi shodesh? man az sobh injaa daashtam kaar mikardam va naresidam ke forum ra dorost check konam. che khabar shodeh?

farsi benevis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

What are you guys gossipping about

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> ghaziyeh chi shodesh? man az sobh injaa daashtam kaar mikardam va naresidam ke forum ra dorost check konam. che khabar shodeh?


hich enghelab shokuh mande ma mod mikhaym kardim , hey khel shodim . oomadin to in bakhsh panahande shodim akharesh tahdid karim daste jami az inja miri , oonam ham kaan roo goftan mod mikonan , ma ham dashtim jashtin migereftim to chay khane turki amma yeho thread roo bastan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

olcayto said:


> What are you guys gossipping about


LOL, actually I was working from morning up to now, and I just noticed that something has exploded in PDF. 
I asked ghara ghan to explain to me what is exploded.



ghara ghan said:


> oh at least i find some one  whats happen to our caybahcese ?  i was puting a raki than i see it's removed !



I suppose that @Sinan has been the commander of coup again. what has happened to his account?



ghara ghan said:


> oh at least i find some one  whats happen to our caybahcese ?  i was puting a raki than i see it's removed !



I suppose that @Sinan has been the commander of coup again. what has happened to his account?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

olcayto said:


> What are you guys gossipping about


oh at least i find some one  whats happen to our caybahcese ?  i was puting a raki than i see it's removed !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

seems like we will have to meet in your backyard then, prepare the ice cold raki, bro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@TheWolf
Did you decide to leave?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

ghara ghan said:


> oh at least i find some one  whats happen to our caybahcese ?  i was puting a raki than i see it's removed !



Tomorrow everything will return to normal. 
Shu an ürek yarası war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> @TheWolf
> Did you decide to leave?


noo00 o0o he get his turkish mod he wanted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

What about @Sinan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

rmi5 said:


> LOL, actually I was working from morning up to now, and I just noticed that something has exploded in PDF.
> I asked ghara ghan to explain to me what is exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that @Sinan has been the commander of coup again. what has happened to his account?
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose that @Sinan has been the commander of coup again. what has happened to his account?



Sinan has been silenced. I guess they thought that the coup would end this way 

II had no problems filling his spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

olcayto said:


> Sinan has been silenced. I guess they thought that the coup would end this way
> 
> II had no problems filling his spot.


So, is sinan in exile?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

usernameless said:


> seems like we will have to meet in your backyard then, prepare the ice cold raki, bro


 i ill prepar the BBQ 



rmi5 said:


> What about @Sinan?


what about him as far as i see he isn't banned



olcayto said:


> Sinan has been silenced.


 when !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheWolf

rmi5 said:


> @TheWolf
> Did you decided to leave?



I was, But seems they're heard of our voice. 
Thanks to the friends for supporting us...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Guys , we have our own problems , please dont lock this thread too .

all the best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

rmi5 said:


> So, is sinan in exile?



Nope literally silenced. He can read post visit every corner of the forum, however he may not write or rate anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> i ill prepar the BBQ
> 
> 
> what about him as far as i see he isn't banned
> 
> 
> when !


Actually, I read a post of @Neptune which he said that we need to free Sinan.  and that thread, which was named is cay bahcesi is removed again!



TheWolf said:


> I was, But seems they're heard of our voice.
> Thanks to the friends for supporting us...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

guys iranians have every right to worried for their chill threads ! lets go back to our section i ill make a turkish tavern

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

olcayto said:


> Nope literally silenced. He can read post visit every corner of the forum, however he may not write or rate anyone.


You mean that they have banned him to post and rate or he, himself, does not want to post anymore?
PS. I like this man, he is a true leader  His intelligent in doing coup and gathering people is awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

haman10 said:


> Guys , we have our own problems , please dont lock this thread too .
> 
> all the best



Protests are over mate. We're just chatting here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> guys iranians have every right to worried for their chill threads ! lets go back to our section i ill make a turkish tavern


OK, let the atmosphere gets pacified, then we will move back to Turkish section, and create new thread for chit chat again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> our section


section khodemoon ? what the hell ? 

mage inja male shoma nist ? 

alan dige man iraniam to nisti ? whaaat ?



olcayto said:


> Protests are over mate. We're just chatting here


super cool then mate 

you didnt post here for a long time  welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> section khodemoon ? what the hell ?
> 
> mage inja male shoma nist ?
> 
> alan dige man iranian to nisti ? whaaat ?
> 
> 
> super cool then mate
> 
> you didnt post here for a long time  welcome back


Honestly, we prefer the Turkish section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> section khodemoon ? what the hell ?
> 
> mage inja male shoma nist ?
> 
> alan dige man iranian to nisti ? whaaat ?
> 
> 
> super cool then mate
> 
> you didnt post here for a long time  welcome back


 bro ziyad sakht nagir joke April bud  man englilisim ke mesle shoma ha full nistesh ke char ta kalame be surate ketabi hefz kardam ager shoma jaye man budin chi mizashtin to oon khat ?  begoo hamin alan editesh mikoam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Honestly, we prefer the Turkish section.


har joor rahatid .

ama khial kardam bar akse , chon ham flag ru iran zadid ham inke 24 saate inja post mizarid .

be har hal . goftam har joori rahtid .

inja male khdodetoone



ghara ghan said:


> bro ziyad sakht nagir joke April bud  man englilisim ke mesle shoma ha full nistesh ke char ta kalame be surate ketabi hefz kardam ager shoma jaye man budin chi mizashtin to oon khat ?  begoo hamin alan editesh mikoam


fadat sham , avalan irani hasti irani ham mimooni 

dovoman manam nemidoonam chi benevisi 

masalan we will come back to your section

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> har joor rahatid .
> 
> ama khial kardam bar akse , chon ham flag ru iran zadid ham inke 24 saate inja post mizarid .
> 
> be har hal . goftam har joori rahtid .
> 
> inja male khdodetoone


Khob, Iran keshvari hast ke ma azash hastim, vali ba member haye irani, haal nemikonam, be joz yek te'daad e kamishoun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> har joor rahatid .
> 
> ama khial kardam bar akse , chon ham flag ru iran zadid ham inke 24 saate inja post mizarid .
> 
> be har hal . goftam har joori rahtid .
> 
> inja male khdodetoone
> 
> 
> fadat sham , avalan irani hasti irani ham mimooni
> 
> dovoman manam nemidoonam chi benevisi
> 
> masalan we will come back to your section



So mean.


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> Khob, Iran keshvari hast ke ma azash hastim, vali ba member haye irani, haal nemikonam, be joz yek te'daad e kamishoun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> So mean.


you're mean 

why do u think i'm mean ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

bache ha halal sare ye chize koochi ye dava assasi rah nandazin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> you're mean
> 
> why do u think i'm mean ?



Idk lol looks like you telling them to leave the thread or something? Am I right or wrong?


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Khob, Iran keshvari hast ke ma azash hastim, vali ba member haye irani, haal nemikonam, be joz yek te'daad e kamishoun.


honestly mate , i cannot imagine how you feel .

chon man ba hichki joz hamvatanam hal nemikonam . hata age bishtarin ekhtelaf nazaro ba ham dashte bashim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


>


I am a bit a frankly speaking type of guys. Anyway, You are excluded dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> Idk lol looks like you telling them to leave the thread or something? Am I right or wrong?


completely wrong bro 

@ghara ghan is iranian how can i ask him to leave ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> honestly mate , i cannot imagine how you feel .
> 
> chon man ba hichki joz hamvatanam hal nemikonam . hata age bishtarin ekhtelaf nazaro ba ham dashte bashim


Vaghean adame doroi hasti Haman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Angry Bird

Turks can go to our forum and can have fun over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> honestly mate , i cannot imagine how you feel .
> 
> chon man ba hichki joz hamvatanam hal nemikonam . hata age bishtarin ekhtelaf nazaro ba ham dashte bashim



ehhh, I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> completely wrong bro
> 
> @ghara ghan is iranian how can i ask him to leave ?



He is? 

@ghara ghan thought you were from Turkey lol. No Iranian flag?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Angry Bird said:


> Turks can go to our forum and can have fun over there.


LOL, Actually I think the Bengali forum is the most fun forum  I have recently discovered them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Vaghean adame doroi hasti Haman.


lol , be nazaret , nazaret baram moheme ?

age ba to hal nemikonam dalil nemishe toro be ye arab tarjih bedam . 

na albate rast migi , sag yeki mesle syrian lion miarze be to 

please dont start another war , not in the mood right now


----------



## Angry Bird

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Actually I think the Bengali forum is the most fun forum  I have recently discovered them.



Yeah you are right. They are damn funny. If you have time in hand and your mood is not good engage with them. They make everyone happy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Actually I think the Bengali forum is the most fun forum  I have recently discovered them.



Bengalis have a forum?  Or are you talking about PDF's Bangladeshi section which is full of broken dreams and ambitions?


----------



## rmi5

Angry Bird said:


> Yeah you are right. They are damn funny. If you have time in hand and your mood is not good engage with them. They make everyone happy


Yeah, God blesses Bengal 



KingMamba said:


> Bengalis have a forum?  Or are you talking about PDF's Bangladeshi section which is full of broken dreams and ambitions?


I mean their section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Armstrong :

mate , post it or leave it  you have been watching this thread for so long , i'm afraid you want to tell us sth bad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Angry Bird said:


> Turks can go to our forum and can have fun over there.


ty bro


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Khob man ke nagoftam in pahpad dare az Iran control mishe!  bana bar in niazi be SATCOM nadare, chon istgahesh be ehtemale ziad tuie hamun Dameshq hast.
> 
> Israel ham agar bekhad pahbad befreste, risk nemikone modeli ro befreste ke ba cheshm ghabele roiat bashe. mituni masalan hermes 900 ro befreste ke dar ertefae besiar ziad parvaz kone.
> 
> chize dg ham inke ta hala chandin model pahbade irani roiat shode tuie syria, baz dur az zehn nist iran bekhad tavanaie amaliatie in pahbad ro tuie jange vaghei test kone. che forsati az in behtar?



Albatteh inkeh emkaanaat va sharaayet dar souriyeh be cheh sourat hast, va aayaa emkaan e hedaayat az ounja hast ya na, jaaye soal daareh, ammaa in pahpad ha ertefaa'e baalaayi daarand va dameshq ham chasbideh be marz e esrael hast. pas zadanesh kaar e saadeh i nist. Anyway, az video, inkeh aayaa hermes 450 ya 900 hast, moshakhkhas nist. har 2 shabih e ham hastand va ertefaa' e parvaz ham az video moshakhkhas nist. hamin tor nemisheh ghezaavat kard, va be ettelaa'aat e bishtari niyaaz hast, vali ta oun moghe' man tarjih midam ke esraeili boudan e in pahpad ra ghaboul konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Its 4:40 and I've been cocking Samanu with my friends and family for 13 straight hours .

By the way , Has anyone heard or tasted Samanu before ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Its 4:40 and I've been cocking Samanu with my friends and family for 13 straight hours .
> 
> By the way , Has anyone heard or tasted Samanu before ?


Yeah, I have tasted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> Its 4:40 and I've been cocking Samanu with my friends and family for 13 straight hours .
> 
> By the way , Has anyone heard or tasted Samanu before ?






توقیف 7 کشتی صیادی عربستان در آب‌های ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Actually I think the Bengali forum is the most fun forum  I have recently discovered them.



Kalu_miah is the most clownish member among them. He even annoyed that Iraqi member Doritos. Al-Hasani like that guy. 



S00R3NA said:


> Its 4:40 and I've been cocking Samanu with my friends and family for 13 straight hours .
> 
> By the way , Has anyone heard or tasted Samanu before ?



I looked into wikipedia, it says Samanu takes 1 week to be prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

INDIC said:


> I looked into wikipedia, it says Samanu takes 1 week to be prepared.



Yeah .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

S00R3NA said:


> Yeah .



That looks like a lots of hardwork.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


>





What's that supposed to mean then ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> By the way , Has anyone heard or tasted Samanu before ?


Its yummy 

i love it  we prepare it every year for the mourning ceremony of imam hossein (A.S) and his comrades .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 saw some of your conversation with ghilzai who was claiming Rostam as non-Iranian. He too told me same thing about the Indic region of Gandhara but got his rebuttal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @rmi5 saw some of your conversation with ghilzai who was claiming Rostam as non-Iranian. He too told me same thing about the Indic region of Gandhara but got his rebuttal.


They have been highly misled. The fact is that some nations tend to create history for themselves since they don't have any of their own, and that's why they sometimes claim this BS stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

*‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮روسیه خواستار کاهش تنش‌ها در اوکراین با وساطت آمریکا شد‬*


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> They have been highly misled. The fact is that some nations tend to create history for themselves since they don't have any of their own, and that's why they sometimes claim this BS stuff.



Yes, he told me how his people who were not Hindus gave a superior culture than Indians in Gandhara. That's was both surprising and sounded like a joke and I asked him can he even pronounce Gandhara properly. The region saw huge influx of Pashtuns during 9-10th century and there after it was ceased to be called as Gandhara. Gandhara is known as the part of Indian culture since the time of Rigveda were composed, important region in the epic poem Mahabharata, homed Taxila university and where Panini composed Asthadhayayi(Eight Chapters) in Sanskrit language and it comes as a huge surprise when they say that it had nothing to do with Indian culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> They have been highly misled. The fact is that some nations tend to create history for themselves since they don't have any of their own, and that's why they sometimes claim this BS stuff.



We have our own civilizations namely the Gandhara and the Indus which the Indians are so desperate to try and jack from us. Meanwhile I can say many things about Azeris and their identity crisis which is world renowned so you should control your BS remarks.


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> We have our own civilizations namely the Gandhara and the Indus which the *Indians are so desperate to try and jack from us.*



You mean Pakistanis don't try to do this when it comes to claiming things from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Yes, he told me how his people who were not Hindus gave a superior culture than Indians in Gandhara. That's was both surprising and sounded like a joke and I asked him can he even prononce Gandhara properly. The region saw huge influx of Pashtuns during 9-10th century and there after it was ceased to be called as Gandhara. Gandhara is known as the part of Indian culture since the time of Rigveda were composed, important region in the epic poem Mahabharata, homed Taxila university and where Panini composed Asthadhayayi(Eight Chapters) in Sanskrit language and it comes as a huge surprise when they say that it had nothing to do with Indian culture.



Gandhara was a part of the Vedic Civilization which itself originated from the remains of the IVC and migrant mixing of ideas. Indian civilization as we know it today evolved from the remains of the Vedic civilization. Anyway I will not carry this conversation any farther on this thread you are known around the forum as a liar and an idiot desperately trying to claim what is not yours Endian.

If Iranians want to know what is what there are plenty of threads they can visit on this forum where your foolish claims are mocked thoroughly and you resort to posting emoticons that betray your frustration. 



INDIC said:


> You mean Pakistanis don't try to do this when it comes to claiming things from India.



We do not claim Indian civilization like the Cholas because Cholas had nothing to do with us unlike you Endians. I can understand you trying to claim IVC as few parts of North Western India was a part of it but Gandhara?


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Gandhara was a part of the Vedic Civilization which itself originated from the remains of the IVC and migrant mixing of ideas. Indian civilization as we know it today evolved from the remains of the Vedic civilization. Anyway I will not carry this conversation any farther on this thread you are known around the forum as a liar and an idiot desperately trying to claim what is not yours Endian.



Vedic culture gave birth to the idea of _Aryavarta_(abode of the Aryans) and later as _Bharat varsha_(country of India). It sounds extremely bizarre when you guys try to disassociate _Gandhara_ from the Indian culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

taghriban az har 4-5 cm yekish iranie inja chat roome site ya iranian chill thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> We have our own civilizations namely the Gandhara and the Indus which the Indians are so desperate to try and jack from us. Meanwhile I can say many things about Azeris and their identity crisis which is world renowned so you should control your BS remarks.


LOL, Azeris have AQ qoyunlu, Kara koyunlu, Safavids, Afsharids, and Qajars. what do you have?!!!
Do you have any national history, national cultural things, ...?
Azerbaijan is world known as the land of fire, and the birth place of some of the strongest empires of modern west asia. what about you?



INDIC said:


> Vedic culture gave birth to the idea of _Aryavarta_(abode of the Aryans) and later as _Bharat varsha_(country of India). It sounds extremely bizarre when you guys try to disassociate _Gandhara_ from the Indian culture.


Do not waste your time with bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Vedic culture gave birth to the idea of _Aryavarta_(abode of the Aryans) and later as _Bharat varsha_(country of India). It sounds extremely bizarre when you guys try to disassociate _Gandhara_ from the Indian culture.



We both know which culture influenced modern India and which did not. Unless you forgot about Cemetery H now.


----------



## EyanKhan

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Azeris have AQ qoyunlu, Kara koyunlu, Safavids, Afsharids, and Qajars. what do you have?!!!
> Do you have any national history, national cultural things, ...?
> Azerbaijan is world known as the land of fire, and the birth place of some of the strongest empires of modern west asia. what about you?
> 
> 
> Do not waste your time with bigots.


Pakistan has many different ethnicities with different histories , the most famous being the Indus civilization , Gandharan civilization , The Pashtuns have has their own rulers , empires , princeps ?
Balochs their own , The northern people have many different customs , culture , history etc . 
We have no history , Really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Azeris have AQ qoyunlu, Kara koyunlu, Safavids, Afsharids, and Qajars. what do you have?!!!
> Do you have any national history, national cultural things, ...?
> Azerbaijan is world known as the land of fire, and the birth place of some of the strongest empires of modern west asia. what about you?



Safavids, Afsharids, and Qajars were Iranian empires just because the ruling class was Turkic doesn't mean it is an Azeri empire. In that case because Pakistan has more Pashtuns than Afghanistan and the Afghan empires were ruled by Pashtun dynasties their empires are somehow ours by your logic.  No it is not the world teaches many of those dynasties as Iranian dynasties not as Azeri.

Yeah we do we have Mehrgargh, Mohenja Daro, and Harrappa some of the greatest cities ever created in the ancient world.

Aq whatever and the other thing you mentioned is unheard of outside of Azerbaijan and Azeri parts of Iran.


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> We do not claim Indian civilization like the Cholas because Cholas had nothing to do with us unlike you Endians. I can understand you trying to claim IVC as few parts of North Western India was a part of it but Gandhara?



If Cholas had been Muslim you too had claimed this like the other Muslim sultanates of South India and telling your kids about the story of Tipu Sultan and most bizarre thing is Punjabis of Pakistan trying to preserve the purity of Urdu language from the Indians.

Has Hindi become our national language? – The Express Tribune Blog


----------



## KingMamba

EyanKhan said:


> Pakistan has many different ethnicities with different histories , the most famous being the Indus civilization , Gandharan civilization , The Pashtuns have has their own rulers , empires , princeps ?
> Balochs their own , The northern people have many different customs , culture , history etc .
> We have no history , Really?



We have more history than Azeris for sure, Iranians as a whole have more history than us and then Indian history rivals our because most of it is shared.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

Here look likes everything except iranian chill thread ::??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> If Cholas had been Muslim you too had claimed this like the other Muslim sultanates of South India and telling your kids about the story of Tipu Sultan and most bizarre things is Punjabis of Pakistan trying to preserve the purity of Urdu language from the Indians.
> 
> Has Hindi become our national language? – The Express Tribune Blog



Posting a blog as a source is desperation on your part as usual. I can post a blog that says all Indian men are rapists must be true? 

We both know why Urdu was chosen as the national language of Pakistan.

Tipu is cherished but we do not claim him as Pakistani we already spoke about him he died fighting the British so we love the dude he was a warrior.


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Safavids, Afsharids, and Qajars were Iranian empires just because the ruling class was Turkic doesn't mean it is an Azeri empire. In that case because Pakistan has more Pashtuns than Afghanistan and the Afghan empires were ruled by Pashtun dynasties their empires are somehow ours by your logic.  No it is not the world teaches many of those dynasties as Iranian dynasties not as Azeri.
> 
> Yeah we do we have Mehrgargh, Mohenja Daro, and Harrappa some of the greatest cities ever created in the ancient world.


LOL, you are a little troll.
What Pashthun history in afghanistan has to do with Pakistan?!!! for non-Pakistanis, Pakistanis are just Muslim Indians who divided a part of India as a new country. What they have to do with Afghanistan?!!!
BTW, the ruling class is what gets the credit. otherwise, Roman Empire should be called North african and south European empire, and Ottomans should be called all continents empire.  It seems that you have received F grade in your history classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Best Land said:


> I dont want to entre the discussion but azeris are small nation like kurds.They are mixed by *Iranian and mongol* after attack of mongol.



Somehow the azeri says Iranian empires were Azeri empires.


----------



## rahi2357

Best Land said:


> Here look likes everything except iranian chill thread ::??


 are zaheran bishtar mahale monagheshehay hendo pakestane ta chill thread iran  moarefi kon.az kojayi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Posting a blog as a source is desperation on your part as usual. I can post a blog that says all Indian men are rapists must be true?
> 
> We both know why Urdu was chosen as the national language of Pakistan.
> 
> Tipu is cherished but we do not claim him as Pakistani we already spoke about him he died fighting the British so we love the dude he was a warrior.



Oh really, let me help you.  

_A Text Book of Pakistan Studies_ claims that Pakistan "came to be established for the first time when the Arabs under Mohammad bin Qasim occupied Sindh and Multan'; by the thirteenth century 'Pakistan had spread to include the whole of Northern India and Bengal' and then under the Khiljis, Pakistan moved further south-ward to include a greater part of Central India and the Deccan'. [...] The spirit of Pakistan asserted itself', and under Aurangzeb the 'Pakistan spirit gathered in strength'; his death 'weakened the Pakistan spirit'."

Pakistani textbooks controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> LOL, you are a little troll.
> What Pashthun history in afghanistan has to do with Pakistan?!!! for non-Pakistanis, Pakistanis are just Muslim Indians who divided a part of India as a new country. What they have to do with Afghanistan?!!!
> BTW, the ruling class is what gets the credit. otherwise, Roman Empire should be called North african and south European empire, and Ottomans should be called all continents empire.  It seems that you have received F grade in your history classes.



Half of Pakistan is made out of territory that is Afghan and Eastern Iranian, namely the Baluch and the Pashtuns. I do not expect you to know this though the rest is made out of territories historically associated with out neighbors to the east. 

No the ruling class does not get credit only in your mind because you are trying to steal Iranian empires and claim them as your own. Roman empire is called Roman because Rome was the capital and it spread out from there the ruling class and their ethnicity is never consulted. Nope I got a 95 you see we use numbers here in the states for our grades in high school, you can claim as you want but growing up here I know that when they teach world history they talk about those dynasties being a part of Iranian empires not Azeri LOL.


----------



## Best Land

KingMamba said:


> Somehow the azeri says Iranian empires were Azeri empires.



Yes some of them was like saljughis


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Oh really, let me help you.
> 
> _A Text Book of Pakistan Studies_ claims that Pakistan "came to be established for the first time when the Arabs under Mohammad bin Qasim occupied Sindh and Multan'; by the thirteenth century 'Pakistan had spread to include the whole of Northern India and Bengal' and then under the Khiljis, Pakistan moved further south-ward to include a greater part of Central India and the Deccan'. [...] The spirit of Pakistan asserted itself', and under Aurangzeb the 'Pakistan spirit gathered in strength'; his death 'weakened the Pakistan spirit'."
> 
> Pakistani textbooks controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



LOL Pakistanis are at the forefront when it comes to textbook reform and most do not even attend schools that use those textbooks.

Most Pakistanis send their children to private schools that teach O levels which uses different curriculum entirely.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

rmi5 said:


> LOL, you are a little troll.
> What Pashthun history in afghanistan has to do with Pakistan?!!! for non-Pakistanis, Pakistanis are just Muslim Indians who divided a part of India as a new country. What they have to do with Afghanistan?!!!
> BTW, the ruling class is what gets the credit. otherwise, Roman Empire should be called North african and south European empire, and Ottomans should be called all continents empire.  It seems that you have received F grade in your history classes.



By your logic we should stop calling Iran Iran and call it just Fars/Persia 

Besides, if you're talking about Pashtun people, they're the second largest ethnic group in the country, the second largest in the military, the second most abundant people in Pakistan's largest city, and there have been more Pashtun generals ruling Pakistan than of any other ethnic group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

rahi2357 said:


> are zaheran mahale monagheshate hendo pakestane ta chill thread iran.moarefi kon az kojayi?



Ma ba ejazat az tehran hastim va 26 sale Shoma?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

@haman10 Looks like Iran never had safavids, asfsharid, and qajar dynasties according to @rmi5. 



DRaisinHerald said:


> By your logic we should stop calling Iran Iran and call it just Fars/Persia
> 
> Besides, if you're talking about Pashtun people, they're the second largest ehtnic group, the second largest in the military, the second most abundant people in Pakistan's largest city, and there have been more Pashtun generals ruling Pakistan than of any other ethnic group.



We can not fault him for not knowing about what makes up Pakistan, only for speaking despite being a total ignoramus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> LOL, you are a little troll.
> What Pashthun history in afghanistan has to do with Pakistan?!!! for non-Pakistanis, Pakistanis are just Muslim Indians who divided a part of India as a new country. What they have to do with Afghanistan?!!!
> BTW, the ruling class is what gets the credit. otherwise, Roman Empire should be called North african and south European empire, and Ottomans should be called all continents empire.  It seems that you have received F grade in your history classes.



Pashtuns became part of British India because of the great game between the Russian Empire and the British Empire while modern Afghanistan was agreed as a buffer between two of them and soon Pakistan came into existence, Afghanistan wanted Pakistan to return those areas.


----------



## rahi2357

ezat kiye dige refighete? ma ham ba elnaz az shiraz hastim.22 sale...man taze ozv shode bishtar kojaha nazar midio che mozooati doost dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

LOL @ anti turk and anti Indian trolls.
Your obsession and stupidity, and shallow mind is mind blowing. 
Anyway, I am not history teacher of this forum and it is not my responsibility to teach history to anyone.
BTW, you could not even introduce me one civilization that Pakistanis have built as Pakistani people, and not as hindustani or ...
Anyway, if you want to be stupids, I don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Pashtuns became part of British India because of the great game between the Russian Empire and the British Empire while modern Afghanistan was agreed as a buffer between two of them and soon Pakistan came into existence, Afghanistan wanted Pakistan to return those areas.



Afghanistan got its comeuppance when they tried to annex those areas by force and were smacked by the tribal groups LOL. Afghanistan has no claim on Baluchistan which historically has more to do with Persia than Afghanistan. They just want more land when they try to claim Baluchistan.


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> LOL Pakistanis are at the forefront when it comes to textbook reform and most do not even attend schools that use those textbooks.
> 
> Most Pakistanis send their children to private schools that teach O levels which uses different curriculum entirely.



But you said you don't claim anything from South India as Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

rmi5 said:


> LOL, you are a little troll.
> What Pashthun history in afghanistan has to do with Pakistan?!!! for non-Pakistanis, Pakistanis are just Muslim Indians who divided a part of India as a new country. What they have to do with Afghanistan?!!!
> BTW, the ruling class is what gets the credit. otherwise, Roman Empire should be called North african and south European empire, and Ottomans should be called all continents empire. It seems that you have received F grade in your history classes.


All is want to say is LOL after reading this , I sure hope you weren't serious?
There are more Pashtuns in Pakistan then in Afghanistan (twice as much or even more) , Pakistani's are not just "Muslim Indians" , India is/was a powerhouse of different ethnicities !
Before giving others the "F" grade , Improve your "U" grade!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

INDIC said:


> Pashtuns ended up a part of British India because of the great game between the Russian Empire and the British Empire while modern Afghanistan was agreed as a buffer between two of them and soon Pakistan came into existence, Afghanistan wanted Pakistan to return those areas.



An Indian should be the last person on earth suggesting what goes in Pakistan and what doesn't 
We don't name ourselves after a word indictating certain group of people culturally when large portio


----------



## Best Land

rahi2357 said:


> ezat kiye dige refighete? ma ham ba elnaz az shiraz hastim.22 sale...man taze ozv shode bishtar kojaha nazar midio che mozooati doost dari?



Na behehsh alaghe daram  khoshvakhtam,manam taze inja umadam nemidunam ziad koja nazar bedam  amma tu ghesmate khavar miane va Iran nazar midam.albate shayd ziad inja nayam... ghablan ham inja vase etelaate nezami miumadam amma ozv nabudam.


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> LOL @ anti turk and anti Indian trolls.
> Your obsession and stupidity, and shallow mind is mind blowing.
> Anyway, I am not history teacher of this forum and it is not my responsibility to teach history to anyone.
> BTW, you could not even introduce me one civilization that Pakistanis have built as Pakistani people, and not as hindustani or ...
> Anyway, if you want to be stupids, I don't care.



Anti Indian yes anti Turk nope. I have defended Turks many times especially the Ottomans who I consider my favorite empire when al Hasani was trolling Turkish history.

Pakistan is less than 70 years old as one unit so asking such a question now is just you seeing all red.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

rmi5 said:


> LOL @ anti turk and anti Indian trolls.
> Your obsession and stupidity, and shallow mind is mind blowing.
> Anyway, I am not history teacher of this forum and it is not my responsibility to teach history to anyone.
> BTW, you could not even introduce me one civilization that Pakistanis have built as Pakistani people, and not as hindustani or ...
> Anyway, if you want to be stupids, I don't care.



As Pakistani they have built the Pakistani 'civilisation' 
As separate ethnic groups, each's got a story of their own to tell.


----------



## rahi2357

Best Land said:


> Na behehsh alaghe daram  khoshvakhtam,manam taze inja umadam nemidunam ziad koja nazar bedam  amma tu ghesmate khavar miane va Iran nazar midam.albate shayd ziad inja nayam... ghablan ham inja vase etelaate nezami miumadam amma ozv nabudam.



be hamchenin merci. man khodam bakhshe made in iran nazar midam khoshal misham yesar bezani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

rahi2357 said:


> be hamchenin merci. man khodam bakhshe made in iran nazar midam khoshal misham yesar bezani.


Hatman agha.GL bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> But you said you don't claim anything from South India as Pakistani.



Yeah because we do not. Listen since you did not get it I will make it clear for you, those textbooks are used by government run schools which only the poor attend and that too only a small amount of them as most poor do not send their children to school at all. Pakistanis are the ones who brought up the historical fallacies in the books in the first place because we do not believe such things at all.


----------



## EyanKhan

rmi5 said:


> BTW, you could not even introduce me one civilization that Pakistanis have built as Pakistani people, and not as hindustani or ...


Your one of the special kind aren't you?

Pakistan is only 65 years old?
Just because we became Pakistan does not mean our history was erased , Republics are a modern phenomenon , Just because Islamic republic of Iran was declared does not mean it's past history was erased?




rmi5 said:


> LOL @ anti turk and anti Indian trolls.
> Your obsession and stupidity, and shallow mind is mind blowing.


We have no obsession with Turks or Indians for that matter , @INDIC is a known troll , Almost all of his postings here are regarding Pakistan or the Pakistani people.

Your comment made no sense whatsoever!


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Afghanistan got its comeuppance when they tried to annex those areas by force and were smacked by the tribal groups LOL. Afghanistan has no claim on Baluchistan which historically has more to do with Persia than Afghanistan. They just want more land when they try to claim Baluchistan.



I am not interested in that, I got some bizarre feeling when many of you particularly Pashtuns from your country telling about how Gandhara had no relations with Indian culture.


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Anti Indian yes anti Turk nope. I have defended Turks many times especially the Ottomans who I consider my favorite empire when al Hasani was trolling Turkish history.
> 
> Pakistan is less than 70 years old as one unit so asking such a question now is just you seeing all red.



Actually that was exactly my point. You guys, as united people and having a common heritage, exist for less than a century, and you were mocking us which have been united for 5 centuries and have built empires, monuments, captured Iran, caucasus, Iraq, central asia, .., and even defeated a big nation like indians in Karnal war, ... which it obviously sounds ridiculous to be mocked by you.


----------



## KingMamba

EyanKhan said:


> All is want to say is LOL after reading this , I sure hope you weren't serious?
> There are more Pashtuns in Pakistan then in Afghanistan (twice as much or even more) , Pakistani's are not just "Muslim Indians" , India is/was a powerhouse of different ethnicities !
> Before giving others the "F" grade , Improve your "U" grade!



The only ethnicity that has anything to do with India in Pakistan is the Punjabis and Pakistani Punjabis hate India the most LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Actually that was exactly my point. You guys, as united people and having a common heritage, exist for less than a century, and you were mocking us which have been united for 5 centuries and have built empires, monuments, captured Iran, caucasus, Iraq, central asia, .., and even defeated a big nation like indians in Karnal war, ... which it obviously sounds ridiculous.



Like I said those were Iranian empires and we acknowledge Iran has more of a imperial history than us. Anyway Pakistan will never have such a history of conquest because in this day and age conquest is out of the question. Historically we were united during certain empires as well but we do not claim those empires as ours just as part of our history. 

Only Gandhara and Indus were squarely centered in areas that are entirely in Pakistan today and so those are ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Best Land said:


> Hatman agha.GL bro


ghorboonet.warede safhe avale site ke mishi bezan forum bad begardo bezan rooye iran defence forum badesh oonja behet thread hay "this paradise is called iran" (aksay kheyli ziba az kole iran hast toosh ) va "made in iran" (ke harchi sakhte irane aksesh hast) ro behet pishnahad midam bebini


----------



## Jaanbaz

rahi2357 said:


> ghorboonet.warede safhe avale site ke mishi bezan forum bad begardo bezan rooye iran defence forum badesh oonja behet thread hay "this paradise is called iran" (aksay kheyli ziba az kole iran hast toosh ) va "made in iran" (ke harchi sakhte irane aksesh hast) ro behet pishnahad midam bebini



Hello puppet meet puppet.<<<<<<


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Yeah because we do not. Listen since you did not get it I will make it clear for you, those textbooks are used by government run schools which only the poor attend and that too only a small amount of them as most poor do not send their children to school at all. Pakistanis are the ones who brought up the historical fallacies in the books in the first place because we do not believe such things at all.



Seems you don't know much about your own country. Pakistani history is based on two nation theory, thus every Muslim sultanate of India is considered as Pakistani history. Now don't reinvent history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

Nations that don't have much history are doing better than nations with a rich history.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

INDIC said:


> Seems you don't know much about your own country. Pakistani history is based on two nation theory, thus every Muslim sultanate of India is considered as Pakistani history. Now don't reinvent history.



if they ruled over Pakistan, yes. In the case of Tipu Sultan, no one was saying he was ours in the national sense. But he was indeed an admirable man.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Best Land said:


> Here look likes everything except iranian chill thread ::??



Yeah..sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Jaanbaz

rahi2357 said:


> what do you mean?



Your avatar is that not a puppet?


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Seems you don't know much about your own country. Pakistani history is based on two nation theory, thus every Muslim sultanate of India is considered as Pakistani history. Now don't reinvent history.



Two nation theory said Muslims and Hindus cannot live together because Hindus will try to keep Muslims down as vengeance for being ruled by Muslims over 500 years. We carved our own nation out of the remains of the British empire and looking at the pitiful state of Muslims in India today I think Pakistanis did well to do so.


----------



## rahi2357

Jaanbaz said:


> Your avatar is that not a puppet?


yeah man.his name is "famile door" a famous puppet for iranians  you can search it and see more photos of him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

rahi2357 said:


> yeah man.his name is "famile door" a famous puppet for iranians  you can search it and see more photos of him



Oh cool. Mine is Uncle sargam character very famous puppet show that used to run in Pakistan. Used to watch it every time it was on air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Jaanbaz said:


> Hello puppet meet puppet.<<<<<<


and meet his son  Uncle sargam? sounds cool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Situation in Turkish section seems to be solved.

Thanks for our Iranian friends for their support.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jaanbaz

rahi2357 said:


> and meet his son  Uncle sargam? sounds cool



Shit that might be Uncle Sargam's father, maybe he migrated to Pakistan or had an unknown Son.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Jaanbaz said:


> Shit that might be Uncle Sargam's father, maybe he migrated to Pakistan or had an unknown Son.


you mean uncle sargam is a bastard??  no man i don't think so but they got some resemblances.


----------



## Jaanbaz

rahi2357 said:


> you mean uncle sargam is a bastard??  no man i don't think so but they got some resemblances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

blackface said:


> Nations that don't have much history are doing better than nations with a rich history.


China, UK, France, India, Russia, ... all of them have a strong history.
USA is one of the few young countries that is doing awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> China, UK, France, India, Russia, ... all of them have a strong history.
> USA is one of the few young countries that is doing awesome.



Finally the swarming bees left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Finally the swarming bees left.


Yup. They are sensitive and shallow. they blow like a tornado, and get pacified quickly. 

@olcayto , @ghara ghan is back

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Yup. They are sensitive and shallow. they blow like a tornado, and get pacified quickly.
> 
> @olcayto , @ghara ghan is back


whata hell  i got a lot of alert i need few time to read them all !  damn have you gone to war in my absent ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Yup. They are sensitive and shallow. they blow like a tornado, and get pacified quickly.



Yes, I almost lost the track in handling so many of them at a time  but I was baffled by their apologist comment and denialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> whata hell  i got a lot of alert i need few time to read them all !  damn have you gone to war in my absent ?


Guys thought that you have been banned. 
BTW, Sinan got freed as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Puppets are having children now a days? What has the world come to? 



rmi5 said:


> China, UK, France, India, Russia, ... all of them have a strong history.
> USA is one of the few young countries that is doing awesome.



Which goes to prove that history isn't particularly necessary for success. You see countries like Iran, Greece and Egypt, all of them with quite a history on their backs, not doing so well either.


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Yes, I almost lost the track in handling so many of them at a time  but I was baffled by their apologist comment and denialism.


Well, denialism and being apologist, were the only things that they could have done, since they know that truth is not in favour of them 



DRaisinHerald said:


> Which goes to prove that history isn't particularly necessary for success. You see countries like Iran, Greece and Egypt, all of them with quite a history on their backs, not doing so well either.


All of these three are doing much better than Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

rmi5 said:


> China, UK, France, India, Russia, ... all of them have a strong history.
> USA is one of the few young countries that is doing awesome.



Still I prefer living in the new world. With all it's shortcomings, we don't have much historical baggage and eneminity like you see in Middle East and all over the old world. The new world represented a new chance for humanity to get a new start.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

blackface said:


> Still I prefer living in the new world. With all it's shortcomings, we don't have much historical baggage and eneminity like you see in Middle East and all over the old world. The new world represented a new chance for humanity to get a new start.


Yup, but some of them, like cuba, columbia, ... screwed their chance.
Anyway, Samba dance can be passed as a good history for you guys.  I like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> What's that supposed to mean then ?!


it means Samanu is #1 in my list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

rmi5 said:


> All of these three are doing much better than Pakistan



Fair enough. But point proven nonetheless.


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> Still I prefer living in the new world. With all it's shortcomings, we don't have much historical baggage and eneminity like you see in Middle East and all over the old world. The new world represented a new chance for humanity to get a new start.



History and modern economic prosperity are two different things.


----------



## rmi5

DRaisinHerald said:


> Fair enough. But point proven nonetheless.


Not necessarily. History can help a nation to develop the concept of "Being a United Nation" among themselves. That's really important. If you see the situation in some Arabic countries, which are made out of sand by Britain, you would see that , for example, Iraqi arab sunnis have no concept of being an Iraqi, and they feel themselves exactly the same as sunni arabs in Syria. That's one of the sources that a group like ISIL can be formed, and we can see the chaos.
But, still there is no guarantee to have a prosperous economy or ... if you have a strong history. that's just a help to better form your society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

rmi5 said:


> Yup, but some of them, like cuba, columbia, ... screwed their chance.
> Anyway, Samba dance can be passed as a good history for you guys.  I like it.



Cuba is not so bad. Colombia has lot of violence yes but at the same time a decent living standard for most people. South America has problems with violence and corruption but a lot is exaggerated by racists. 
And I meant recorded history. Americas too have a long history with the native indians who settled these areas after quite a bit after settlement of Eurasia. The difference is that most of this history is undocumented and traditions were passed down orally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

blackface said:


> Still I prefer living in the new world. With all it's shortcomings, we don't have much historical baggage and eneminity like you see in Middle East and all over the old world. The new world represented a new chance for humanity to get a new start.



The new world is based on brutality and injustice .

To be honest , I think this world sucked since it's birth .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

blackface said:


> Cuba is not so bad. Colombia has lot of violence yes but at the same time a decent living standard for most people. South America has problems with violence and corruption but a lot is exaggerated by racists.
> And I meant recorded history. Americas too have a long history with the native indians who settled these areas after quite a bit after settlement of Eurasia. The difference is that most of this history is undocumented and traditions were passed down orally.



I like Latin American culture, and people and have a lot of good friends among them (from Brazil, Chile, columbia, Venezuela, Mexico, ...), but, still there are some positive and negative points which needs to be mentioned. for example, violence is a real issue in Latin America, and it is not over-exaggerated at all  
just compare the homicide rates with rest of the world and you would see the difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@KingMamba

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

rahi2357 said:


> ghorboonet.warede safhe avale site ke mishi bezan forum bad begardo bezan rooye iran defence forum badesh oonja behet thread hay "this paradise is called iran" (aksay kheyli ziba az kole iran hast toosh ) va "made in iran" (ke harchi sakhte irane aksesh hast) ro behet pishnahad midam bebini



Hatman kako



Jaanbaz said:


> Shit that might be Uncle Sargam's father, maybe he migrated to Pakistan or had an unknown Son.



Famile door is one of the most funny puppets in Iran. I am always like this  ) when his program is playing on tv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

*  تفاوت ایران و اعراب از زبان دشمن سرسخت ایران و مقاومت در شبکه الجزیره*
 

* نویسنده و مجری شبکه الجزیره ، در مقاله‌ای به انتقاد از مواضع کشورهای عرب در قبال ایران پرداخت و با اذعان به قدرت ایران تاکید کرد، اعراب‌ باید در زمینه سرمایه‌گذاری، برنامه‌ریزی و صبر و اسقامت، ایران را الگو قرار دهند. *
به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر ، به نقل از العالم ، فیصل قاسم" که از مجریان مشهور شبکه الجزیره و از مخالفان سرسخت ایران و جبهه مقاومت است، در یادداشتی در روزنامه فرامنطقه ای "القدس العربی" چاپ لندن، اذعان کرد: ایران، تثبیت ائتلاف ها و حضور خود را در منطقه از ده ها سال پیش آغاز کرده است و این در حالیست که کشورهای عربی کاری ندارند، جز این که از افزایش نفوذ ایران در منطقه به ویژه پس از توافق‌ هسته‌ای و "نزدیک شدن" ایران و آمریکا شکایت کنند و بنالند.

وی افزود: نمی دانم چه اتفاقی افتاده است که برخی گویی ناگهان از خواب غفلت بیدار شده اند و به آنچه که وی خطر نفوذ ایران خواند، پی برده اند.


این نویسنده معروف عرب به عنوان شاهد مثال برای ادعای خود، به سابقه روابط و مناسبات ایران و سوریه در زمان "حافظ اسد" اشاره کرده و می نویسد: حافظ اسد همزمان با ایران و کشورهای عربی در دهه های متمادی روابط ممتازی داشت، اما چرا در آن همه مدت هیچ یک از عرب ها به روابط و ائتلاف ایران و سوریه شک نکرد؛ آیا نظام سوریه در زمان حافظ اسد، به مثابه سنگ محک در روابط ایران با کشورهای عرب نبود؟


فیصل قاسم در ادامه با بی توجهی به مواضع مبتنی بر حمایت از مظلومان و جانبداری از حق ایران در قبال کشورهایی همچون عراق، یمن و غیره، مدعی شد: نفوذ ایران در عراق از ابتدای دهه نود قرن گذشته آغاز شده و اعراب میلیاردها دلار برای سرنگونی یک نظام عربی هزینه می کنند، اما این ایران است که به گسترش نفوذ خود در دنیا ادامه می دهد .


وی سپس خطاب به اعراب می نویسد: ایران را سرزنش نکنید، ایران، بخواهیم یا نخواهیم، برنامه ای دارد که بر اساس یک راهبرد قدرتمند و دقیق طراحی شده است؛ بنابراین ایران با بهره گیری از توانمندی های داخلی و بدون وابستگی به شرق و غرب، چنان گامی در زمینه نظامی و فناوری هسته ای برداشته که جهانیان را بهت زده کرده و سالهاست که دنیا در زمینه برنامه اتمی با ایران سرگرم مذاکره است و این حقیقتی است درخور احترام نه محکومیت، هرچند که برخی با ایران اختلاف سیاسی داشته باشند.


نویسنده و مجری سرشناس جهان عرب همچنین نوشت، از سوی دیگر درحالی که عرب ها به حمایات رو به تحلیل آمریکا وابسته باقی مانده اند، ایرانی ها در زمینه ساخت تجهیزات نظامی و غیر نظامی، بر اساس اصل خودکفایی به بازوهای پرتوان و عقل و درایت داخلی تکیه کرده اند و این سبب شده است که جهانیان با آنها به عنوان یک رقیب تعامل کنند نه مانند یک پیرو و وابسته.


فیصل قاسم می افزاید: به راستی که ما اعراب به روحیه بالای ایرانی ها در سرمایه گذاری، سازندگی، صبر و استقامت نیازمند هستیم. راهبرد ایرانی به طور دقیق مشابه راهبرد و شکیبایی بافنده فرش های مشهور ایرانی است که حاضر است سال های طولانی از عمر خود را به بافتن یک فرش ایرانی همه عیار و دارای مقبولیت جهانی اختصاص دهد، بدون این که خسته و آزرده شود، زیرا همواره اهداف بلند مدت را دنبال می کند و این درحالی است که سیاستمداران عرب جهان بینی محدودی دارند، به سرعت خسته می شوند و بی صبر و استقامت هستند و به همین علت به بیگانگان متوسل می شوند.


این نویسنده سرشناس در پایان مقاله می نویسد: 50 سال پیش خیلی ها تصورش را هم نمی کردند که ایران از چنین نفوذ و جایگاهی در منطقه برخوردار شود، اما اینک این امر به یک حقیقت تبدیل شده است و ایران برنامه ای بلند مدت در پیش گرفته و بدون شک همین مساله بسیاری از کشورهای عربی را آزار می دهد و سبب شده است که نسبت به این کشور کینه بورزند و ملت های عرب را بر اساس تعصبات مذهبی علیه ایران تحریک کنند.

این درحالی است که ایران، اورانیوم را غنی سازی می کند و ما کشورهای عربی تنباکوی قلیان
-----------
اینم من اضافه کنم که اگر همه سیاستمدارای ایران مثل فعلی ها بودن، ما هم الان به جای غنی سازی اورانیوم، قلیان چاق میکردیم، الیته به صورت خانوادگی در یک محیط پر از صفا و صمیمیت همون طور که رئیس سازمان میراث فرهنگی آرزو داشتن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Ostad said:


> @KingMamba
> 
> View attachment 24341



I had already been left after proving my point boy. Tagging me was pointless.


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> I had already been left after proving my point boy. Tagging me was pointless.


Yup, you're an idiot and you proved it again. 
@Ostad let this poor clown alone. he does not worth our time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

KingMamba said:


> I had already been left after proving my point boy. Tagging me was pointless.


i just wanted to waste your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Finally the swarming bees left.



Yeah because the Azeri and the endian were put in their place, qajar were Emperors of Azerbaijan and not Iran LOL.



Ostad said:


> i just wanted to waste your time.



Cool.


----------



## Serpentine

کسایی که این کارو کردن، همون وحشی هایی هستن که با چماق جلوی سینماها وای میسن تا از اکران یک فیلم جلوگیری کنند، همون عقب افتاده هایی که کنسرت ها رو لغو میکنن. نمونه ی بلند پایشون هم توی مجلس به وفور پیدا میشه.

آرامگاه آرتور پوپ، ایران شناس آمریکایی در اصفهان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> LOL I am not a child that your personal attacks will bother me.


good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

rmi5 said:


> *China, UK, France, India, Russia*, ... all of them have a strong history.
> USA is one of the few young countries that is doing awesome.



What about IRAN ?
USA a young country is good in *peeling indian skins and genicide them*?
Stealing scientist of europe and whole of the world after ww2?
Terroring near 350 scientists of Iraq after occupation of Iraq?
nuking Japan?
Make over than 110 coups in whole of the world and replace countries goverments with her puppets?
Making over than 150 war in the world after ww2 directly and Indirect and make millions people die??


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Yup, you are too much fucktard to understand why an empire was called Mongol Empire, while its territory was far beyond its homeland. Talking with you is like talking with a wall. It's not really different.



LOL irrelevant when the Qajars ruled they called their state the Sublime state of Persia. They acknowledged that their empire was a Persian empire they never claimed it was an Azeri empire and that is how it is taught all over the world except in Azerbaijan I guess.


----------



## Best Land

Serpentine said:


> کسایی که این کارو کردن، همون وحشی هایی هستن که با چماق جلوی سینماها وای میسن تا از اکران یک فیلم جلوگیری کنند، همون عقب افتاده هایی که کنسرت ها رو لغو میکنن. نمونه ی بلند پایشون هم توی مجلس به وفور پیدا میشه.
> 
> آرامگاه آرتور پوپ، ایران شناس آمریکایی در اصفهان



vaghan zeshte

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

KingMamba said:


> LOL I am not a child that your personal attacks will bother me.


do you want an Azarbaijan vs Pakistan?.( my links are ready)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Anyway @Surenas was right the whole time about you, too bad he got banned he would get a kick out of your claims.


----------



## Serpentine

@KingMamba @rmi5 @Ostad 

Please stop this argument. This isn't any nice to eyes and isn't going anywhere good.


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> LOL irrelevant when the Qajars ruled they called their state the Sublime state of Persia. They acknowledged that their empire was a Persian empire they never claimed it was an Azeri empire and that is how it is taught all over the world except in Azerbaijan I guess.


Idiot, they did not call it Persia. They called it "Mamaalek e Mahrouseh". Europeans have called it so, because most of the land was inhibited by persians, and they could not even translate the original term in their language. Did you understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

Salam be hameye bachehaye gole irani


----------



## KingMamba

Ostad said:


> do you want an Azarbaijan vs Pakistan?.( my links are ready)



You talking about recent Azerbaijan? Most of its economy is based on its immense natural gas reserves and its still way behind Pakistan overall economically. Although the standard of living is probably better per capita.


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> کسایی که این کارو کردن، همون وحشی هایی هستن که با چماق جلوی سینماها وای میسن تا از اکران یک فیلم جلوگیری کنند، همون عقب افتاده هایی که کنسرت ها رو لغو میکنن. نمونه ی بلند پایشون هم توی مجلس به وفور پیدا میشه.
> 
> آرامگاه آرتور پوپ، ایران شناس آمریکایی در اصفهان


taraf omeresho sarfe tahgig dar morede Iran karde ketabash(ke hame az Iran tarif kardan)dar danesh gahaye taraz aval donya tadris mishe baad vagti ye *Gabr* mikhad in karo mikonan.


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Idiot, they did not call it Persia. They called it "Mamaalek e Mahrouseh". Europeans have called it so, because most of the land was inhibited by persians, and they could not even translate the original term in their language. Did you understand?



Who called Iran, dawlat e Ellieye e Iran? It wasn't the Europeans who coined the phrase they just translated it as Sublime state of Persia.


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Yeah because the Azeri and the endian were put in their place, qajar were Emperors of Azerbaijan and not Iran LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

Agha haman10 merc postaye mano thank mikoni.khubi shoma?man ghablan posytaye shoma ro inja khundam.chand saletune va bacheye koja hastin?


----------



## KingMamba

Serpentine said:


> @KingMamba @rmi5 @Ostad
> 
> Please stop this argument. This isn't any nice to eyes and isn't going anywhere good.



I am debating nicely no while he is calling me idiot and clown.  Anyway what is your input I learned that Afsharids, Safavids, and Qajars were Iranian empires but apparently I was taught incorrectly.



INDIC said:


>


----------



## Ostad

KingMamba said:


> I am debating nicely no while he is calling me idiot and clown.  Anyway what is your input I learned that Afsharids, Safavids, and Qajars were Iranian empires but apparently I was taught incorrectly.


stop your no pants dance and go away. you are not welcomed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Anyway @Surenas was right the whole time about you, too bad he got banned he would get a kick out of your claims.


LOL, I see that you have became on your knees, and crying for that troll 
Anyway, he messed with the wrong person, and got permanently banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Ostad said:


> stop your no pants dance and go away. you are not welcomed here.



I never asked you to welcome me lol.


----------



## Nomad16

@KingMamba why don't you go to hell you troll pakistani @Armstrong do you know this troll ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> I



Bhaiya ji, maaf karo, I have no interest in discussion with you.


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> LOL, I see that you have became on your knees, and crying for that troll
> Anyway, he messed with the wrong person, and got permanently banned.



He got banned for two account not for "messing with the wrong person". If I make another account I would get banned as well.



INDIC said:


> Bhaiya ji, maaf karo, I have no interest in discussion with you.



Toh quote karna chaddo. I was talking to you anyway at least not currently.


----------



## Ostad

KingMamba said:


> I never asked you to welcome me lol.


i see lol. and thats the definition of rude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ghara ghan said:


> @KingMamba why don't you go to hell you troll pakistani @Armstrong do you know this troll ?



What post of mine was a troll post, just report it if I was trolling.


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> You talking about recent Azerbaijan? Most of its economy is based on its immense natural gas reserves and its still way behind Pakistan overall economically. Although the standard of living is probably better per capita.


LOL at idiot. Azerbaijan republic has less than 10 million and Pakistan has 180 million people. the overall statistics of any country with 180 million would be bigger than Azerbaijan. Anyway, you can compare living standards even before exploring oil. I am sure that there is no point in the past 5 centuries in the history that you have better living standards than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

KingMamba said:


> What post of mine was a troll post, just report it if I was trolling.


welcome to my ignore list

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Ostad said:


> i see lol. and thats the definition of rude.



In the very first post between us you told me stfu and I am being rude? 



ghara ghan said:


> welcome to my ignore list



Ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Who called Iran, dawlat e Ellieye e Iran? It wasn't the Europeans who coined the phrase they just translated it as Sublime state of Persia.


Do you want to teach a Qajar that what we were calling the country during our reign?!!! You are a true clown. 
BTW, is Iran the same term as Persia? You are a fucktard as I mentioned before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

KingMamba said:


> In the very first post between us you told me stfu and I am being rude?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok


yes, you were rude when you insulted my people , my history ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

Hi @KingMamba 
I really don't understand how you managed to make @Ostad your enemy.
He is literary the kindest Iranian member on this very forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blackface

If you don't have a history, you can create one! Never underestimate nations. Look at the Russians- backward for most of their history but Imperialist Russia quickly became an unstoppable force that defeated numerous empires in a short time span and created the largest nation on Earth! Then look at the Soviet Union - a superpower in its own right but who could have predicted any of these developments?
China looked weak just a few decades ago and now look at them. A rising superpower with imperialist ambition to boot! Look at the Japanese- historically isolated (although with rich history) and subjugated by the Chinese. They established the first modern navy of Asia and became imperialist conquerors after rapid modernization during the Meiji period. Even recently colonized nations like India are rising and India is now a force to be reckoned with, at least militarily. If you have ambition, you can create a new and glorious history!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Gilamard said:


> Hi @KingMamba
> I really don't understand how you managed to make @Ostad your enemy.
> He is literary the kindest Iranian member on this very forum.



I don't think we are enemies. Anyway I have not said anything that should cause offense if he considers me an "enemy" so be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

KingMamba said:


> I don't think we are enemies. Anyway I have not said anything that should cause offense if he considers me an "enemy" so be it.


let Azerbaijan alone and we are good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

Gilamard said:


> Hi @KingMamba
> I really don't understand how you managed to make @Ostad your enemy.
> He is literary the kindest Iranian member on this very forum.


i see him as my enemy too hopefully since i ignored him i wont see his post anymore same for that racism @Best Land

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Your IQ is way below poverty line. I seriously don't want to waste more of my time on you.
> I don't even understand why do you insist to comment in this section. mullah followers hate you because of tons of reasons and we don't like you either because of many other reasons. My advice is going and finding another section of this forum, and comment where people have more respect for you.



Respect is irrelevant on an online anonymous forum, it may mean something to you but there is something wrong with you anyway. 

Hey I get along fine with the mullah followers though.


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> yes, you were rude when you insulted my people , my history ....


salam dadash, che khabar shode ?

chera davatoon shode ? yek jaye dige tagam karde mige be tarikh khodetoon khodetoon darid tohin mikonid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Toh quote karna chaddo. I was talking to you anyway at least not currently.



I was talking about Gandhara's connection with Indian culture without bringing in Pakistan and you attacked me like a swarm of bee.


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> I was talking about Gandhara's connection with Indian culture without bringing in Pakistan and you attack me like a swarm of bee.



No I attacked @rmi5 who mocked Pakistan you just happened to be around pushing him along. I was just surfing through different threads but I wasn't going to sit around and let yall bash Pakistan. If I am in this thread it is your own doing.


----------



## haman10

ey baba hoselam sar raft yeki bege chi shode ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Ostad said:


> let Azerbaijan alone and we are good.



I have nothing against Azerbaijan as we know it today. Pakistan has better relations with Azerbaijan than even Iran LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> salam dadash, che khabar shode ?
> 
> chera davatoon shode ? yek jaye dige tagam karde mige be tarikh khodetoon khodetoon darid tohin mikonid


salam Haman. in taraf shoro karde be tohin be Azarbijan manam ke miduni ro in mozou hasasam .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> Pakistan has better relations with Azerbaijan than even Iran LOL.


i think he means iranian azerbaijan and azeris in general

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

KingMamba said:


> I have nothing against Azerbaijan as we know it today. Pakistan has better relations with Azerbaijan than even Iran LOL.


ok then we are good.


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> salam Haman. in taraf shoro karde be tohin be Azarbijan manam ke miduni ro in mozou hasasam .


azarbaijan khodemoon ya azabaijan hamsaye ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> azarbaijan khodemoon ya azabaijan hamsaye ?


What's the difference here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> No I attacked @rmi5 who mocked Pakistan you just happened to be around pushing him along. I was just surfing through different threads but I wasn't going to sit around and let yall bash Pakistan. If I am in this thread it is your own doing.



@rmi5 wasn't also talking about Pakistan but ghilzai claim of disassociating _Legend of Rostom_ with Iranian people and trying to associate him with Pashtuns. You indeed had a comprehension problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> azarbaijan khodemoon ya azabaijan hamsaye ?


onjaash ro digheh nafahmidam, ye hoo didam gati kardam digeh .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> I was talking with @INDIC , and you started to meddle, and poke your nose.
> No one wants to read your BS anymore, So STFU and leave our thread.



I don't give a **** who you were talking to only what you were talking about. Funny coming from you because when someone mentions anything to do with Turks all of a sudden every Turk is mentioned to come to the thread as if it is the end of the world. I will leave when I am good and ready. How about you leave and let me talk to the spirits. 



INDIC said:


> @rmi5 wasn't also talking about Pakistan but ghilzai claim of disassociating _Legend of Rostom_ with Iranian people and trying to associate him with Pashtuns. You indeed had a comprehension problem.



People who have no history, what does that mean? Anyway @ghilzai is a Pakistani so I will defend him wherever I see fit.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> What's the difference here?


rast migi kheyli fargh nadare , vali akhe fek kardam bahs tarikhi boode va cherto pert gofte dar mored inke tarikh azeri ha be iran rabti nadare , man khastam begam aksar tarikh moasere iran dast azari hast .

hamin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

migan ta choub ra boland koni, gorbeh dozdeh khodesh faraar mikoneh, inja ham man yek harf e kolli zadam va in yaarou ham be khodesh gereft ke albatteh dorost ham boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Doesn't matter you called him here, you still don't know about me.



If you are going to talk about someone it is courtesy to invite them to the thread. Yes I do know about you, you are infamous.


----------



## Best Land

Agha haman khodeto moarefi kon?va chera engha postaye mano thank mikoni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> I don't give a **** who you were talking to only what you were talking about. Funny coming from you because when someone mentions anything to do with Turks all of a sudden every Turk is mentioned to come to the thread as if it is the end of the world. I will leave when I am good and ready. How about you leave and let me talk to the spirits.
> 
> People who have no history, what does that mean? Anyway @ghilzai is a Pakistani so I will defend him wherever I see fit.



All Turks always back each other up. If you have a problem with it, you can feed (as haman says ) yourself 
Anyway, @Ostad @other guys, let's ignore the clown from now on, and do not respond to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> All Turks always back each other up. If you have a problem with it, you can feed (as haman says ) yourself
> Anyway, @Ostad @other guys, let's ignore the clown from now on, and do not respond to him.



No problem at all just you should expect Pakistanis to do the same.


----------



## Serpentine

KingMamba said:


> I am debating nicely no while he is calling me idiot and clown.  Anyway what is your input I learned that Afsharids, Safavids, and Qajars were Iranian empires but apparently I was taught incorrectly.



This debate will go nowhere because it will attract many trolls here. I will answer shortly and if people start trolling here, I'll have to remove all discussions about it.

First, you should know that Iranian is not equal to Persian, never has been. Iran is a multicultural country with many different ethnic groups, all of them coming under the flag of Iran and Iranian nationality.

Many of the dynasties you mentioned may not have had a 'Persian' father or ruling family, maybe that's the source of confusion here. Qajars for example were Azerbaijani Turks, the ruling family I mean, while the majority of the country spoke Persian. But this family rose from within borders of current Iranian nation, in other words, they are not 'foreign' by any means, unlike Mongols for example who invaded Iran, or Greeks. All of them are considered Iranian ((though back then there wasn't any nationality called Iranian, but Persian which was used by Europeans, but the name Iran itself is nearly 2,000 old which is derived from the much older word Aryan)) in a way that kings/rulers were never 'foreign' people, but people who had lived in Iran for hundreds of years and had adopted the culture of people who previously lived there. The empire was called 'Persia' by westerners, but the people living in it were not all Persians, just like now. Name 'Iran' has been also been used by local people and even Ottomans to refer to current geography of Iran. but Europeans mostly used Persia as I already said. Finally, since the concept of nationality didn't have much meaning back then, it was barely used like it is being used today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

Serpentine said:


> This debate will go nowhere because it will attract many trolls here. I will answer shortly and if people start trolling here, I'll have to remove all discussions about it.
> 
> First, you should know that Iranian is not equal to Persian, never has been. Iran is a multicultural country with many different ethnic groups, all of them coming under the flag of Iran and Iranian nationality.
> 
> Many of the dynasties you mentioned may not have had a 'Persian' father or ruling family, maybe that's the source of confusion here. Qajars for example were Azerbaijani Turks, the ruling family I mean, while the majority of the country spoke Persian. But this family rose from within borders of current Iranian nation, in other words, they are not 'foreign' by any means, unlike Mongols for example who invaded Iran, or Greeks. All of them are considered Iranian ((though back then there wasn't any nationality called Iranian, but Persian which was used by Europeans, but the name Iran itself is nearly 2,000 old which is derived from the much older word Aryan)) in a way that kings/rulers were never 'foreign' people, but people who had lived in Iran for hundreds of years and had adopted the culture of people who previously lived there. The empire was called 'Persia' by westerners, but the people living in it were not all Persians, just like now. Name 'Iran' has been also been used by local people and even Ottomans to refer to current geography of Iran. but Europeans mostly used Persia as I already said. Finally, since the concept of nationality didn't have much meaning back then, it was barely used like it is being used today.



I agree with all these points, anyway I will say one last thing the history is Iranian history the Turkics can say it was a Turkic ruling family all they want but it was still an Iranian empire and has always been considered as such. By their logic the Mughal empire was itself a Turkic empire when that is certainly not the case as the ruling emperors themselves referred to themselves as Shahanshah e Hindustan not of the Turks likewise the ruling emperors of Iran always acknowledged that they were Shahanshah of Iran again not of the Turks. Beyond that I can really care less either way if you let them claim it was a Turkic empire then I don't see why you Iranians take issue when @atawolf comes around saying the same thing because he is then clearly not in the wrong. Now I am bored so I will leave, anyway you are mod of this section and I have been abused repeatedly I hope you take action against @rmi5 for being a baby about this debate. I could have just as easily tagged Pakistani mods but I think going above your head is a dick move so I will not.


----------



## Ostad

Gilamard said:


> Hi @KingMamba
> I really don't understand how you managed to make @Ostad your enemy.
> He is literary the kindest Iranian member on this very forum.


thanks bro. 
@Serpentine sorry for the mess. rageh Azarieh digeh karish nemishe kard.
@rmi5, @ghara ghan well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

Chera kesi tu in site javab nemide?


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 let us leave him, we can talk about something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Best Land said:


> Chera kesi tu in site javab nemide?


respect to be respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @rmi5 let us leave him, we can talk about something else.


Yes, I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

Ostad said:


> respect to be respected.



Man inja be hame salam kardam kesi javab nadad.mesle inke inja ye jurayi hame asabeshun khurde


----------



## Ostad

Best Land said:


> Man inja be hame salam kardam kesi javab nadad.mesle inke inja ye jurayi hame asabeshun khurde


shoma be Azariha tohin kardi. age in post ro nemidadi ehtemalan tahala 50 bar javab salam gerefte bodi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

No one?


----------



## Nomad16

@rmi5 @Ostad best thing to do is to add them into your ignore list

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad best thing to do is to add them into your ignore list


@ghara ghan it kind of hidden fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad best thing to do is to add them into your ignore list


LOL, haalaa in harfaa be kenaar, vali khoub bachche ha dobaareh koudetaa kardand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> @ghara ghan it kind of hidden fun.


i know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Yes, I agree.



This one is an old Hindi melody. I love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> @ostand leave him be he is another persian wash brained racism


@ostand ?!!
what the hell man? .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

@ghara ghan I changed my avatar to Gabbar Singh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> *shoma alan mituni dahaneto bebandi*





> he said something which reminded me of surenas he is a just another racism pahlavi wash brained


Vali oun antar ra ham khoub andaakhtim biroun. enghadr behesh feshaar oumad va dahanesh service shod ke touye post daadan souti daad va taablo shod ke double user hast. va permanent ban shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Vali oun antar ra ham khoub andaakhtim biroun. enghadr behesh feshaar oumad va dahanesh service shod ke touye post daadan souti daad va taablo shod ke double user hast. va permanent ban shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> @ghara ghan I changed my avatar to Gabbar Singh.


no0o0o0o0o0o0o i want my chacha back ! !!! i don't like this avatar ! change it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> no0o0o0o0o0o0o i want my chacha back ! !!! i don't like this avatar ! change it



I will change it later, meanwhile i like Gabbar Singh since villains in movie have their own class.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> no0o0o0o0o0o0o i want my chacha back ! !!! i don't like this avatar ! change it


you mean Tan Tan with mustache .
@INDIC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Vali oun antar ra ham khoub andaakhtim biroun. enghadr behesh feshaar oumad va dahanesh service shod ke touye post daadan souti daad va taablo shod ke double user hast. va permanent ban shod.


haaaaaaahahahahahahha 

man fekmikonam in hamun surenas bashe !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Ok guys, let's stop the insults now.

@ghara ghan the post you mentioned me for, I couldn't find it, what's the post number?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> @INDIC
> you mean Tan Tan with mustache .



My new avatar has beard also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> haaaaaaahahahahahahha
> 
> man fekmikonam in hamun surenas bashe !


Vali oun Surenas kheyli baahaal andaakhteh shod biroun. in aakhar ha ke kollan ravaani shodeh boud va hey mozakhraf migoft. fekr mikonam ke dige bordand va bastarish kardand tou timaarestaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Serpentine said:


> Ok guys, let's stop the insults now.
> 
> @ghara ghan the post you mentioned me for, I couldn't find it, what's the post number?


10983 

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 733



rmi5 said:


> Vali oun Surenas kheyli baahaal andaakhteh shod biroun. in aakhar ha ke kollan ravaani shodeh boud va hey mozakhraf migoft. fekr mikonam ke dige bordand va bastarish kardand tou timaarestaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> My new avatar has beard also.


look familiar.there was another member i think...


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> look familiar.there was another member i think...



I was that guy who had been using this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> My new avatar has beard also.


i don't like this ! change it back , it's make you look like a troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

ostad shoma ehtemalan turk hastin doroste?


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> I was that guy who had been using this.


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> i don't like this ! change it back , it's make you look like a troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> I was that guy who had been using this.


 i am getting old   .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

Serpentine said:


> Ok guys, let's stop the insults now.
> 
> @ghara ghan the post you mentioned me for, I couldn't find it, what's the post number?



Salam shoma ham turk hasti?


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaT


Yup, he is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Yup, he is right.


idk what to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaT



I love the acting of Amjad Khan as Gabbar Singh in Sholey. That's was an epic role as a villain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Best Land said:


> ostad shoma ehtemalan turk hastin doroste?


bale Turkam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

INDIC said:


> I am not surprised by your comment, Pakistanis are made to believe that Pakistan is not in South Asia and they are different from the 'dark' Indians but they share more in common with Central Asia and the Middle East. Both the President(Mamnoon Hussain) and Prime Minister(Nawaz Sharif) of Pakistan are from the Indian side of the border, their family migrated during partition. Even Musharraf was born in Delhi and left Delhi at the age of 4 in 1947. Jinnah was from Gondal region of Gujarat in India. But this is not sufficient to convince them about their connection with India.   Their another obsession is about preserving the purity of Urdu language from Indians particularly from the influence of alternate words Hindi language and Indian movies although Urdu originally came from the land that is Uttar Pradesh in North India today, not from Punjab. Sometime back, I read some Pakistani article claiming Urdu as 70% Persian, 30% Arabic-Turkish and 0% Indian and there was no mention of native Khari boli dialect that forms the core of Hindi and Urdu. It was most bizarre claim I ever came to read.


Pakistanis dont have anything in common with Central Asia or the Middle East, only religion. But even then, there are massive differences between how Islam is conceptualized and practiced in every country so they are still not similar to us.

And anyone who thinks that Urdu is 70% Persian is stupid and obviously has never heard Persian before. Persian and Urdu are completely different and are not mutally intelligible. Urdu is Indian, Persian is Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Best Land said:


> Salam shoma ham turk hasti?



Salam, na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> idk what to say


@ghara ghan jam kon berim zaye shoud .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

Serpentine said:


> Salam, na



ok thanks.
mitunan beporsam koja hastin?
tu prot didam khoshaghtam hamshahri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Best Land said:


> ok thanks.
> mitunan beporsam koja hastin?
> tu prot didam khoshaghtam hamshahri



Mamnun. alan ke sakene Tehran hastam.

khodam motevallede bushehr, va esalatan ham khuzestani hastam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ای ایران

Serpentine said:


> کسایی که این کارو کردن، همون وحشی هایی هستن که با چماق جلوی سینماها وای میسن تا از اکران یک فیلم جلوگیری کنند، همون عقب افتاده هایی که کنسرت ها رو لغو میکنن. نمونه ی بلند پایشون هم توی مجلس به وفور پیدا میشه.
> 
> آرامگاه آرتور پوپ، ایران شناس آمریکایی در اصفهان


This is shameful. Instead of showing how 'brave' they are by vandalizing graves of the dead these thugs need to all be rounded up and forced to defend Iran's eastern borders against cross-border terrorists and criminals. Lets see what patriots they really are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> @ghara ghan jam kon berim zaye shoud .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

Serpentine said:


> Mamnun. alan ke sakene Tehran hastam.
> 
> khodam motevallede bushehr, va esalatan ham khuzestani hastam.



BE HAR HAL KHOSHVAGHTAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> @ghara ghan jam kon berim zaye shoud .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Ostad have you seen that movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> @Ostad have you seen that movie.


unfortunately not yet ...youtube is filtered here, because of that you need a little more time for crossing filters. going to watch it this week end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

INDIC said:


> Sometime back, I read some Pakistani *article claiming Urdu as 70% Persian, 30% Arabic-Turkish and 0% Indian* and there was no mention of native Khari boli dialect that forms the core of Hindi and Urdu. It was most bizarre claim I ever came to read.



Ehh, what?  I am interested to see that article and who wrote it; unless you're making this up?


----------



## mohsen

olcayto said:


> Everyone has the right to critisize their respective government.


criticize, yes. I do too. but insulting is something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

How about stop talking about other members? If this goes, infractions will be followed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

mohsen said:


> ghara ghan says he lives in Iran, I haven't seen anything negative from him. at least nothing that I remember.
> but that rmi5 is constantly insulting Iranian people and government, specially defends Israel, bahaies,...I do believe he is a Zionist troll, whether born in Iran or not.


What do you have against Bahai's?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

mohsen said:


> criticize, yes. I do too. but insulting is something else.


look like your cm is deleted.btw good to say ghara khan said to ostad and rmi5 ban me and started insulting.on the other hand rmi5 said we will expel this new member like other iranian.look likes here is crazy house!
Will u tell me what is going on here??!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

ای ایران said:


> Pakistanis dont have anything in common with Central Asia or the Middle East, only religion. But even then, there are massive differences between how Islam is conceptualized and practiced in every country so they are still not similar to us.



Aren't you the same guy who was making a big fuss about "Pakistanis not being Iranian" when someone simply mentioned that we had a small Parsi community that celebrated Noruz?

Anyways, you're not wrong; but you shouldn't just believe every little piece of "information" you come across; especially if it sounds silly. I have yet too see any Pakistani actually claiming to be central Asian/Middle Eastern in the first place (bar any Syed/descendants of the Prophet, of course); yet some Indians on PDF do love to spread this around for some reason 

EDIT: Urdu indeed is very different from Farsi. It's just that it borrows a quite a few terms due to Farsi's usage as the state language back in the Mughal days when Urdu was developing; that some people started to misinterpret it's relation to your Farsi.

@Serpentine; I'm sorry to have to ruin your thread like this. It's just that some members can't seem to keep us Pakistanis out of it, intentionally.


----------



## INDIC

DRaisinHerald said:


> Ehh, what?  I am interested to see that article and who wrote it; unless you're making this up?



It was some Lahore based website named urdulanguage.com but link is right now not opening but if you write 70% Persian on google, you will get to know it.


----------



## ای ایران

DRaisinHerald said:


> Aren't you the same guy who was making a big fuss about "Pakistanis not being Iranian" when someone simply mentioned that we had a small Parsi community that celebrated Noruz?
> 
> Anyways, you're not wrong; but you shouldn't just believe every little piece of "information" you come across; especially if it sounds silly. I have yet too see any Pakistani actually claiming to be central Asian/Middle Eastern in the first place (bar any Syed/descendants of the Prophet, of course); yet some Indians on PDF do love to spread this around for some reason


I have read these claims from Pakistanis on the internet going back over 15 years, and i have also met Pakistanis in person who claim the same thing.

Somebody also showed me that even one of the local governments in Pakistan promotes the same lie on their official website: People | Punjab Portal

_"although originally belonging to the Aryan stock, the people of Punjab are descendants of the Iranians, Turks, Afghans and Arabs who came individually or in groups." _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

ای ایران said:


> What do you have against Bahai's?


Agha salam kubin?
man 2 3 ta bahai didam adamaye khubian faghat ye ser ghavnine ajib daram mesle ezdevaj ba mahram ke vaghan moftazahe va tu hich din va ayini vojud nadare.bahai ha sex baraye zan va mard ro ba har mizan sahih midunam ye seri ghavanine ajib daran


----------



## DRaisinHerald

ای ایران said:


> I have read these claims from Pakistanis on the internet going back over 15 years, and i have also met Pakistanis in person who claim the same thing.
> 
> Somebody also showed me that even one of the local governments in Pakistan promotes the same lie on their official website: People | Punjab Portal
> 
> _"although originally belonging to the Aryan stock, the people of Punjab are descendants of the Iranians, Turks, Afghans and Arabs who came individually or in groups." _



Yep, odd claim. Still there's a tiny number of tribes that are indeed of foreign origin (Awans - Arabs; Mughals - Turks) given that the region is located at a crossroad; the statement could be related to that? The vast majority of Pakistani people have nothing to do with those assertions however; so you can rest easy.


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> Hi how are u dude?



I am perfectly fine.


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 , @ghara ghan i think he is not surena.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

INDIC said:


> It was some Lahore based website named urdulanguage.com but link is right now not opening but if you write 70% Persian on google, you will get to know it.



Alright; as I said Urdu does have the highest number of Persian loanwords, I guess some people over stated the percentage (how does one even reach that?). But if someone even made a claim such as 0% Indic, then you know they're a bit cuckoo to begin with.
What I don't like is how you're trying to associate little idiotic claims to a whole nation, though. As if anyone's going around telling people what their language is made up of


----------



## mohsen

ای ایران said:


> What do you have against Bahai's?


the better question is what does bahais have against Iranian?
آن روی سکه بهائیت به روایت نجات‌یافتگان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Best Land said:


> Why members here bite leg?



What? Which leg, chicken leg?


----------



## INDIC

@Best Land are you a girl.


----------



## Ostad

@Serpentine ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> کسایی که این کارو کردن، همون وحشی هایی هستن که با چماق جلوی سینماها وای میسن تا از اکران یک فیلم جلوگیری کنند، همون عقب افتاده هایی که کنسرت ها رو لغو میکنن. نمونه ی بلند پایشون هم توی مجلس به وفور پیدا میشه.
> 
> آرامگاه آرتور پوپ، ایران شناس آمریکایی در اصفهان



damn shame !
now they are calling Richard Nelson Frye a cia spy  and they say that they won't let his body buried in esfahan as he wanted that before his death

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Best Land said:


> Why turk mmbers here bite iranian leg???


@Serpentine
Why don't you ban this troll? You said that no more name callings and this troll has started to name calling and insult again, and starting a troll war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Why don't you ban this troll? You said that no more name callings and this troll has started to name calling and insult again, and starting a troll war.



Infractions given to all 3 of you because all of you insulted one another.

Next step, temporary thread ban.

fek konam behtar bashe haminja tamum beshe in ghazie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Best Land said:


> I saw two permanent members here bitted my pants leg...



I have no idea what you're talking about...or why you're even quoting me..


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Best Land said:


> sorry.it was amazing for me and i asked u.





If anyone wants my opinion, I think this guy's either a troll, or he's using some weird Farsi to English translator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Infractions given to all 3 of you because all of you insulted one another.
> 
> Next step, temporary thread ban.
> 
> fek konam behtar bashe haminja tamum beshe in ghazie.


You are unfair like always. Anyway, I don't give a damn.

@Serpentine
please remove my infraction and issue a thread ban for me, instead. It was a mistake of me to come back and post in this section again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@ghara ghan I have deleted all posts related to this childish fight. Don't post anything further.



rmi5 said:


> please remove my infraction and issue a thread ban for me, instead. It was a mistake of me to come back and post in this section again.



It's a 'zero point' infraction, so it's basically a warning and won't have any effect on your account or ban process.

You can think I'm unfair, but I did what was needed to be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

DRaisinHerald said:


> What I don't like is how you're trying to associate little idiotic claims to a whole nation, though. As if anyone's going around telling people what their language is made up of



Some of the Pakistanis really have no idea about history of Hindi/Urdu and its various dialects. Infact, some of you even don't know the different between khariboli and Braj Bhasha, being a native Hindi speaker i studied poetry in khariboli, Braj Bhasha, Awadhi etc. I was even told how Urdu originated out of Punjabi because they sound similar(they sound extremely similar because both Hind/Urdu and Punjabi are the direct descendants of Shauraseni Prakrit).


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> Some of the Pakistanis really have no idea about history of Hindi/Urdu its various dialects. Infact, some of you even don't different between khariboli and Braj Bhasha, being a native Hindi speaker i stufied poetry in khariboli, Braj Bhasha, Awadhi etc. I was even told how Urdu originated out of Punjabi because they sound similar(they sound extremely similar because both Hind/Urdu and Punjabi are the direct descendants of Shauraseni Prakrit).



Souds like in your country a pro hindu guy has won the election.what is your idea about him?


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> @ghara ghan I have deleted all posts related to this childish fight. Don't post anything further.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 'zero point' infraction, so it's basically a warning and won't have any effect on your account or ban process.
> 
> You can think I'm unfair, but I did what was needed to be done.


male mano chera pak kardi dadash?  man ke ba kesi dava nemikardam


----------



## Ostad

Best Land said:


> I see they speak farsi hard.I am in amaze still when came here told to his fried we will *ban him like other iranian members* and started to insuting.anyway...


i am not sure about quoting you but let me make it clear @rmi5 Is Iranian Turk, and @ghara ghan is an Iranian Turkman.
so like other Iranian members ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

INDIC said:


>



Alright, it's just a language. Maybe that's why.


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> Souds like in your country a pro hindu guy has won the election.what is your idea about him?



voting will take place in 9 phases, voting is not over yet, counting will be on 16th may. People are putting hope on Hindu nationalist BJP because of bad condition of economy, bad condition of rupee and some other factors. There is also anti-inc umbency. It has little to do with Hindu nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> voting will take place in 9 phases, voting is not over yet, counting will be on 16th may. People are putting hope on Hindu nationalist BJP because of bad condition of economy, bad condition of rupee and some other factors. There is also anti-inc umbency. It has little to do with Hindu nationalism.



Do u like he gain power?
My avator is one the most famous and popular iranian actress


----------



## Nomad16

Serpentine said:


> @ghara ghan I have deleted all posts related to this childish fight. Don't post anything further.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 'zero point' infraction, so it's basically a warning and won't have any effect on your account or ban process.
> 
> You can think I'm unfair, but I did what was needed to be done.


actually you are unfair a man who's first post was to insult turks a man who has done nothing but trolling and yet you have done nothing about him i think you know me i have never insulted some one since i have joint PDF until he came , your encouraging him to act like this , btw i cant stay where racism's BS are free to tell , can you do me last favor and delete all of my post from iranian section i don't want to get unwanted alert 

@haman10 @Gilamard @S00R3NA i leaving guys this is my goodby lets make it short you are always are welcomed to join me in turkish tavern

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> Do u like he gain power?
> My avator is one the most famous and popular iranian actress



Many of us have hope in them that they will bring back the India's growth story, control inflation, will bring reforms.


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> Many of us have hope in them that they will bring back the India's growth story, control inflation, will bring reforms.


Hope good and progress for your country.bye now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Masterio92

@Best Land : shoma dukhtar hasti yo pesar? 

man iran ra dost daram ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

Masterio92 said:


> @Best Land : shoma dukhtar hasti yo pesar?
> 
> man iran ra dost daram ...


pesar azizam chetor?


----------



## Masterio92

gablan 


Best Land said:


> pesar azizam chetor?



gablan akse dokhtar guzashteh boodi...

manzoori nadashtam


----------



## Best Land

Masterio92 said:


> gablan
> 
> 
> gablan akse dokhtar guzashteh boodi...
> 
> manzoori nadashtam



un yeki az honar pishe haye iran bood 
shoma irani hastid?


----------



## Abii

Best Land said:


> Agha salam kubin?
> man 2 3 ta bahai didam adamaye khubian faghat ye ser ghavnine ajib daram mesle ezdevaj ba mahram ke vaghan moftazahe va tu hich din va ayini vojud nadare.bahai ha sex baraye zan va mard ro ba har mizan sahih midunam ye seri ghavanine ajib daran


@rmi5 

Man dorost nafahmidam in chi mige, mishe tarjome koni. Be nazar k/sher miad vali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

@ghara ghan @Best Land @Ostad which video sharing site works in Iran.


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> which video sharing site works in Iran.



aparat 

but with vpn every site include youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

INDIC said:


> @ghara ghan @Best Land @Ostad which video sharing site works in Iran.


They have to use VPN for everything and even then the speeds are so shitty that streams are unwatchable. So essentially nothing. Only a certain percentage of the pop'n has access to "fast" internet and that's fast by early 2000's standards.


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> @ghara ghan @Best Land @Ostad which video sharing site works in Iran.


for foreign sites i am afraid there is no free video sharing site (as far as i know ) all of them are filtered.
but use youtube if you want to share a video. its ok.


----------



## Sam1980

Best Land said:


> be jaye inke bege chi gofte mige kos sher chi gofte?man tohin kardam?!!



Agha man daram posthato follow mikonam dige, omadi be turk ha tohin kardi, khob narahat mishan dige.


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> @ghara ghan @Best Land @Ostad which video sharing site works in Iran.



My internet speed in home is over 8 and up to 10 mpbs.



Sam1980 said:


> Agha man daram posthato follow mikonam dige, omadi be turk ha tohin kardi, khob narahat mishan dige.


man be turka tohin nakardam agha hatta umadam salam kardam ina goftan bazan in farsa kudeta kardan...inam farse javabesho nadim bendazimesh birun...
ba yekishun fosh dad
mohem nist ina chi goftan, goftam faghat kesaye dige inja bedunan man be kesi tohin nakrdam.


----------



## Sam1980

Best Land said:


> My internet speed in home is over 8 and up to 10 mpbs.



Mine is 1Gbps, but I can only utilize %60 of my bandwidth.


----------



## Abii

Best Land said:


> agar adab va meghdari farhang dashti nemigofti in kos sher chie mige!



Bad az nazare khodet to adame ba farhangi hasti? Oon postet dar morede Bahaiya neshoon dad chejoor adami hasti. 

Hamatoon to Iran joz az zaher sazi kari balad nistin. Hezar joor aghayede jahan sevomi darin, ta yeki ye jomle bala 18 minvise shaki mishin.


----------



## Sam1980

Best Land said:


> man be turka tohin nakardam agha hatta umadam salam kardam ina goftan bazan in farsa kudeta kardan...inam farse javabesho nadim bendazimesh birun...



Agha jan man khodam didam gofti: "Chera Iranian Chilling Thread pore Turk shode?" Koli harfaye dige ham zadi, hala gozashte, vali dar hale hazer keshvar be andaze kafi badbakhti dare, shoma dige nemikhad be jodaei talabi damn bezani aziz.


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> Mine is 1Gbps, but I can't only utilize only %60 of my bandwidth.


Europe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> Europe?



Austin, TX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

Sam1980 said:


> Mine is 1Gbps, but I can only utilize %60 of my bandwidth.


man aslan be hichki tohin nemikonam chon tu shakhsiate khodam nemibinam.shoma koja hasti?


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> My internet speed in home is over 8 and up to 10 mpbs



I have both broadband and 3G but 3G sucks.


----------



## Targon

I was suprised that see that Iranian friends couldn't even access local Turkish sites , is there anything they didn't banned


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> aparat
> 
> but with vpn every site include youtube



That page is in Persian.


----------



## Sam1980

Best Land said:


> man aslan be hichki tohin nemikonam chon tu shakhsiate khodam nemibinam.shoma koja hasti?



Khob gozashteha gozashte, vali say kon hadeghal be bahshaye ghomi vared nashi. Chon baazi ha taasob darand.


----------



## Best Land

Abii said:


> Bad az nazare khodet to adame ba farhangi hasti? Oon postet dar morede Bahaiya neshoon dad chejoor adami hasti.
> 
> Hamatoon to Iran joz az zaher sazi kari balad nistin. Hezar joor aghayede jahan sevomi darin, ta yeki ye jomle bala 18 minvise shaki mishin.


akhe inja hame bi adab sobat mikonan.fekr kon ye rooz biay tu site har ki biad ye foshi bede.
tu khabaraman kheyli khundam bahai ha ro tajavoz kardan be zana va dokhtara.usalan hich gheyd va sharti tu sex nadarn va hatta ezdevaj ro ba maharem hala midunan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Best Land said:


> akhe inja hame ba adabi sobat mikone.fekr kon ye rooz biay tu site har ki biad ye foshi bede.
> tu khabaraman kheyli khundam* bahai ha ro tajavoz kardan be zana va dokhtara*.usalan hich gheyd va sharti tu sex nadarn va hatta ezdevaj ro ba maharem hala midunan.


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> Austin, TX.


Damn. 

Didn't expect that answer. 

My co worker just got a 1Gb/s internet (fiber optic) and he's sent me screen shots of his dl speeds. All I can say is I'm jelly big time. He's downloading entire high def 1080p movies in minutes!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> Damn.
> 
> Didn't expect that answer.
> 
> My co worker just got a 1Gb/s internet (fiber optic) and he's sent me screen shots of his dl speeds. All I can say is I'm jelly big time. He's downloading entire high def 1080p movies in minutes!!



Yeah, but I don't really need to do that, I rerout-ed my IP address to a provider in Houston, I already have unlimited access to latest Movies, TV Series, etc... and its all legit


----------



## Abii

Best Land said:


> akhe inja hame ba adabi sobat mikone.fekr kon ye rooz biay tu site har ki biad ye foshi bede.
> tu khabaraman kheyli khundam bahai ha ro tajavoz kardan be zana va dokhtara.usalan hich gheyd va sharti tu sex nadarn va hatta ezdevaj ro ba maharem hala midunan.


Dobare shro kardi chertaye akhoondaro post kardan. Mishe kamtar charand benvisi?


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> Damn.
> 
> Didn't expect that answer.
> 
> My co worker just got a *1Gb/s internet (fiber optic)* and he's sent me screen shots of his dl speeds. All I can say is I'm jelly big time. He's downloading entire high def 1080p movies in minutes!!



What are the rates and browsing limit for such high speed internet.


----------



## Sam1980

INDIC said:


> What are the rates and browsing limit for such high speed internet.



$64.99 without tax, but I'm not paying anything.


----------



## Best Land

Sam1980 said:


> Agha jan man khodam didam gofti: "Chera Iranian Chilling Thread pore Turk shode?" Koli harfaye dige ham zadi, hala gozashte, vali dar hale hazer keshvar be andaze kafi badbakhti dare, shoma dige nemikhad be jodaei talabi damn bezani aziz.


bebin aziz una tohin kardan va goftam inam birun konim...
manam javab dadam.
alan kheyli yadam nemiad vali man solh ro be khosumat tarjih midam.
rastesho bekhay yki az in bacheha chand ruz pish ke inja umadam va ozv nabudam dasht migoft parsha injur unjur... man narahat shodam.albate javabi nadam.
begzaim.
rasti shoma tork hasti va kojayi?

agha haman sobhe shoma bekheir 
mamnun thank kardi aziz
ye bio az khodet midi?


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> $64.99 without tax, but I'm not paying anything.



Is there any limit in browsing/downloads in gigabytes/terabytes or you download as much you want.


----------



## Irajgholi

Best Land said:


> bebin aziz una tohin kardan va goftam inam birun konim...
> manam javab dadam.
> alan kheyli yadam nemiad vali man solh ro be khosumat tarjih midam.
> rastesho bekhay yki az in bacheha chand ruz pish ke inja umadam va ozv nabudam dasht migoft parsha injur unjur... man narahat shodam.albate javabi nadam.
> begzaim.
> rasti shoma tork hasti va kojayi?
> 
> agha haman sobhe shoma bekheir
> mamnun thank kardi aziz
> ye bio az khodet midi?



Goftam ke aziz, gozashte ha ro vel kon. Omidvaram ke betooni ba bacheha kenar biaye, albate man shayad khodam yek site bezanam age kasi doost dashte bashe kooch konim onvar. 
Man az tarafe madari Turk hastam, vali az tarafe pedari aslan irani nistam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> Is there any limit in browsing/downloads in gigabytes/terabytes or you download as much you want.


how much is your internet conection speed?
1 Gbits can download 125 megabytes per second


----------



## Irajgholi

INDIC said:


> Is there any limit in browsing/downloads in gigabytes/terabytes or you download as much you want.



Mine is unlimited, but the service is not offered to public. Its only for the special people at the moment


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> Agha haman khodeto moarefi kon?va chera engha postaye mano thank mikoni


man Haman hastam  mitooni behem begi Sir Haman ya Haman The Great 

Faghat chand nokte begam , 1- ba azari ha moshkel dashte bashe ba hame moshkel dari , een dar mored @Ostad ham sadeghe chon mehraboon tarin va moadab tarin member inja hast .

2- ba nazaratet dar mored bhai ee ha kamelan movafegham 

3- az avataret khosham miad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

Irajgholi said:


> Goftam ke aziz, gozashte ha ro vel kon. Omidvaram ke betooni ba bacheha kenar biaye, albate man shayad khodam yek site bezanam age kasi doost dashte bashe kooch konim onvar.
> Man az tarafe madari Turk hastam, vali az tarafe pedari aslan irani nistam


ok
tabriz hasti ya tehran aziz?


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> how much is your internet conection speed?
> 1 Gbits can download 125 megabytes per second



Mine is 8 mbps broadband and that was enough for me as I only watch movies on youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Best Land said:


> ok
> tabriz hasti ya tehran aziz?



Man madaram Ardebil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

INDIC said:


> What are the rates and browsing limit for such high speed internet.


He pays the same amount of money I'm paying. Around 50 dollars a month. There are no bandwidth caps either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

Irajgholi said:


> Man madaram Ardebil.


khoshbakhtam manam tehranam
rasti 2 ta profile hamzaman estefade mikoni ye moghe ban nashi


----------



## INDIC

Irajgholi said:


> Mine is unlimited, but the service is not offered to public. Its only for the special people at the moment



It must your office's internet.


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> Mine is 8 mbps broadband and that was enough for me as I only watch movies on youtube.


Sadly youtube is banned in iran and wtching videos with vpn makes watching videos slow and very hard.



Irajgholi said:


> Goftam ke aziz, gozashte ha ro vel kon. Omidvaram ke betooni ba bacheha kenar biaye, albate man shayad khodam yek site bezanam age kasi doost dashte bashe kooch konim onvar.
> Man az tarafe madari Turk hastam, vali az tarafe pedari aslan irani nistam


rasti sitet chie aziz?
man kolan ziad net nemiam 



haman10 said:


> man Haman hastam  mitooni behem begi Sir Haman ya Haman The Great
> 
> Faghat chand nokte begam , 1- ba azari ha moshkel dashte bashe ba hame moshkel dari , een dar mored @Ostad ham sadeghe chon mehraboon tarin va moadab tarin member inja hast .
> 
> 2- ba nazaratet dar mored bhai ee ha kamelan movafegham
> 
> 3- az avataret khosham miad



merc agha haman kojaye iran hasti?
etefaghan man ba ostad bahsi nakardam
un aval har ki miomad didam azarie ta serpertine ke nabud vagarna dasht be saram mizad khodamo azari ja bezanam )
etefaghan man famile taghriban nazdike azari daram

nazaret darbare esme acountam chie?
in axe avataram nemidunam shoam didi ya na ghablesh ye axe dige bud ke torka narahat shodan avazesh kardam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> merc agha haman kojaye iran hasti?


kermoonshah  







shoma chi ? tehran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

haman10 said:


> kermoonshah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoma chi ? tehran ?



bale

inja ye khunbiaye kheyli khubesh ine ke baese taghviate englisi e adam mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> man Haman hastam  mitooni behem begi Sir Haman ya Haman The Great
> 
> Faghat chand nokte begam , 1- ba azari ha moshkel dashte bashe ba hame moshkel dari , een dar mored @Ostad ham sadeghe chon mehraboon tarin va moadab tarin member inja hast .
> 
> 2- ba nazaratet dar mored bhai ee ha kamelan movafegham
> 
> 3- az avataret khosham miad


Haman alan ashk to chesham halgeh zadeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> Haman alan ashk to chesham halgeh zadeh.


ghorboone to beram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

hala ye soal az haman daram.inja bacheha hamdigaro ban mikonan?
kheyli khande dare 
agha haman rasti ma emruz 10 usere mokhtalef shodim.avalesh suran budim badesh iran zamin bad fabon bad ressuction bad... 
site jalebei...


----------



## haman10

@ghara ghan , azizam bia bebinam chi shode .

mage mishi yek nafar ye harf moft bezane shoma az een thread beri 

injaa male hameye irani hast , va harki bahse nejadi bokone az man fohsh mikhore 

manam ke midoonid bad dahanam  mage na @Ostad ? 



Best Land said:


> hala ye soal az haman daram.inja bacheha hamdigaro ban mikonan?
> kheyli khande dare


are age kesi beheshoon tohin kone ya be ghomeshoon , ya ignoret mikonan ya be yek mod migan ta ban kone 

kholase azizam , maa irani ha tooye een donya faghat ham dige ru darim !!!

bayad havasemoon be ham kheyli bashe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @ghara ghan , azizam bia bebinam chi shode .
> 
> mage mishi yek nafar ye harf moft bezane shoma az een thread beri
> 
> injaa male hameye irani hast , va harki bahse nejadi bokone az man fohsh mikhore
> 
> manam ke midoonid bad dahanam  mage na @Ostad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

manam ke midoonid bad dahanam  mage na @Ostad ? 


are age kesi beheshoon tohin kone ya be ghomeshoon , ya ignoret mikonan ya be yek mod migan ta ban kone 

kholase azizam , maa irani ha tooye een donya faghat ham dige ru darim !!!

bayad havasemoon be ham kheyli bashe [/quote]

albate man kheyli mehmunetun nistam 
akhe engar yeki be esme surena ro ban karde budan va...
site jalebie 
rasti inja engar khyli dava mishe umadam inja didam y pakie va hendie ba bachehaye inja daran sare nation dava mikonan
mishe begi in surena kie ? :?


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> ma ke raftim in site be divune khune mikhore baba


ghabool daram , bad moghe ozv shodi 

naro , vali ye modat negah kon oza dastet biad . be jash boro ba een khareji ha bahs mantegi kon 

englisitam khoob mishe .....


----------



## Best Land

haman10 said:


> ghabool daram , bad moghe ozv shodi
> 
> naro , vali ye modat negah kon oza dastet biad . be jash boro ba een khareji ha bahs mantegi kon
> 
> englisitam khoob mishe .....



kesi inja nist dadash.
man vase torka ehteram ghaela amma ehsas mikonam sobatayi ke darbarashun mishe doroste.
chera?chon dishab umadam inja fosh dadan va goftan inam bayad eyne surena rirun bendazim.
nemidunam torka chera ye hamchin akhlaghi daran.be gheyre az ostad 2 taye dgshun vaghan kholan
engar talabkaran ya mikhan pache begiran...
kholase inke kheyli ham harfayi ke dar moredeshun zade mishe nadorost nist vagna khooy va akhlaghe badi daran.


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> He pays the same amount of money I'm paying. Around 50 dollars a month. *There are no bandwidth caps either*.



That's the best thing.


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> kesi inja nist dadash.
> man vase torka ehteram ghaela amma ehsas mikonam sobatayi ke darbarashun mishe doroste.
> chera?chon dishab umadam inja fosh dadan va goftan inam bayad eyne surena rirun bendazim.
> nemidunam torka chera ye hamchin akhlaghi daran.be gheyre az ostad 2 taye dgshun vaghan kholan
> engar talabkaran ya mikhan pache begiran...
> kholase inke kheyli ham harfayi ke dar moredeshun zade mishe nadorost nist vagna khooy va akhlaghe badi daran.


man ham khoonevadeye madarim torkan , van shoma dari be man hamin alan tohin mikoni .

khoob mallome intori javabeto midan 

che entezari dari ? che harf haee dar mored azari ha mizanan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> U must look for the answer in history



Is that Achaemenid Empire.


----------



## Best Land

haman10 said:


> man ham khoonevadeye madarim torkan , van shoma dari be man hamin alan tohin mikoni .
> 
> khoob mallome intori javabeto midan
> 
> che entezari dari ? che harf haee dar mored azari ha mizanan ?



begzarim.hame mese ham nistan
man nemidunam surena be ina chi gofte ke enghad narahatan


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> begzarim.hame mese ham nistan


doroste , hich ki mesle digari nist .

be alave label zadan be 16% az jamiat iran (azari ha) aslan kar dorosti nist . movafagh bashid . 

maa hame irooni hastim va bayad havaye hamo dashte bashim , che persian che azari che lur ya kord , balouch ya hata arab .

ya Ali



Best Land said:


> man nemidunam surena be ina chi gofte ke enghad narahatan


surena ham be azari ha fohsh dad .

oon ye adam bishoor va seperatist kord bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

haman10 said:


> doroste , hich ki mesle digari nist .
> 
> be alave label zadan be 16% az jamiat iran (azari ha) aslan kar dorosti nist . movafagh bashid .
> 
> maa hame irooni hastim va bayad havaye hamo dashte bashim , che persian che azari che lur ya kord , balouch ya hata arab .
> 
> ya Ali
> 
> 
> surena ham be azari ha fohsh dad .
> 
> oon ye adam bishoor va seperatist kord bood



serpertine umad azash bepors in rmi5 va un yeki dishab chi goftan.ya ali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

INDIC said:


> Is that Achaemenid Empire.



Nope, just some Iranian's fantasy-land. If we could all just claim lands based on history; then us Pakistanis should go to Eastern Africa and claim it back as ultimately that was our homeland some X000s years ago 

EDIT: He removed it


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> ya ali


ali yaret .

bargardi ha .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

DRaisinHerald said:


> Nope, just some Iranian's fantasy-land. If we could all just claim lands based on history; then us Pakistanis should go to Eastern Africa and claim it back as ultimately that was our homeland some X000s years ago
> 
> EDIT: He removed it



Seems you are a bit annoyed from the Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> Seems you are a bit annoyed from the Iranians.


dear indic what time is it in india? havent u work in day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> dear indic what time is it in india? havent u work in day?



+5.5 GMT


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> +5.5 GMT


I see waste too much time on internet bro.dont u go to stud or work bro?
who is your avator?


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> I see waste too much time on internet bro.dont u go to stud or work bro?
> who is your avator?



I always have laptop or phone with me.   

He was a famous Indian film actor Amjad Khan who played the famous role of a Dacoit named Gabbar Singh in the Hindi movie Sholey. 

Gabbar Singh (character) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> I always have laptop or phone with me.
> 
> He was a famous Indian film actor Amjad Khan who played the famous role of a Dacoit named Gabbar Singh in the Hindi movie Sholey.



thanks for information.will u post the scene or film link?
how old are u?
study or work?


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> thanks for information.will u post the scene or film link?
> how old are u?
> study or work?



I work but I won't go into much detail. I believe youtube don't work in your country otherwise I would have posted some famous scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> I work but I won't go into much detail. I believe youtube don't work in your country otherwise I would have posted some famous scenes.


ok maybe later i wanted u post.opening it is easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> ok maybe later i wanted u post.opening it is easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


>



thank u buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

@rahi2357
salam chetori dadash?

@Abii
timetun bad surakh shod.


----------



## Abii

Best Land said:


> @rahi2357
> salam chetori dadash?
> 
> @Abii
> *timetun bad surakh shod.*


Ay cheghad to khoshmazei. 
Timam oonvaght chie? 

5-6 sali mishe ke hata ye bazie ligo nadidam. Oon tille baazi jahan sevomi ke esmesho gozoshtin football didan nadare.


----------



## Best Land

Abii said:


> Ay cheghad to khoshmazei.
> Timam oonvaght chie?
> 
> 5-6 sali mishe ke hata ye bazie ligo nadidam. Oon tille baazi jahan sevomi ke esmesho gozoshtin football didan nadare.



e man fekr kardam abi hasti.
albate rast migi baziaye lige iran keyfiat nadare.


----------



## Abii

Best Land said:


> e man fekr kardam abi hasti.
> albate rast migi baziaye lige iran keyfiat nadare.


2 rooz tool keshid ye harfe hesab azat bekesham biroon. Be omide inke ye roozi adam shi, oon ozve akhoondaro az to halghet bekeshi biroon. Agarim engilisi balad nisti, naro ba in araba kal kal kon. 

Charandiate Press TV/Fars News roham say nakon inja type koni. Kharidar nadare.


----------



## INDIC

@ghara ghan why you got Indian turban confused with the flying carpet of the Arabian Nights.


----------



## Best Land

Abii said:


> 2 rooz tool keshid ye harfe hesab azat bekesham biroon. Be omide inke ye roozi adam shi, oon ozve akhoondaro az to halghet bekeshi biroon. Agarim engilisi balad nisti, naro ba in araba kal kal kon.
> 
> Charandiate Press TV/Fars News roham say nakon inja type koni. Kharidar nadare.



______________________________


----------



## Azizam

How much does it take to travel from Iran to Turkey on plane? And is it cheap by comparison?



Sam1980 said:


> $64.99 without tax, but I'm not paying anything.


We have to pay about the same price for 30mbps connection. USA must be awesome!


----------



## xenon54 out

Azizam said:


> How much does it take to travel from Iran to Turkey on plane? And is it cheap by comparison?


It depends on when you book, this is how it looks like if you would fly tomorrow.
The flight is 3h 20min

THY Online Bilet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Best Land said:


> kolan adame bahali hasti fekr nemikardam adamye bahli mesle to tu in site bashan albate bazi vaghta ghablana gozara nazarato khunde budam.
> ok ghabul,be nazar miad ye zare asabani hasti behtare beri ye zare dor bezani.
> man tu in site ravieye khodam ro edame midam va be un chizi ro ke eteghad daram minevisam
> be nazarate digaran ham ehterah mizaram.movafagh bashi.felan
> man nazare khodam ro daram age az nazare man khoshet neyumad karish nemshe kard


Age nazaratet vase khodet bood ke moshkeli nabood. Moteasefane tamame charandiati ke minvisi inja saaf az to halghe akhoonda dari dar miari. Donya ba oon donyayi ke akhoonda behet neshoon dadan kheily kheily fargh dare.



Azizam said:


> We have to pay about the same price for 30mbps connection. USA must be awesome!


Well, they're starting to come out with 1 Gb/s fiber optic networks in different places and the prices are no different than what me and you pay for our comparatively shitty 30 Mb/s speeds. The problem is of course the infrastructure that needs to be built. In bigger countries like USA and Canada this is a huge issue (distances that need to be covered are astronomical compared to a country like SK). This is why you always see smaller Scandinavian countries and East Asian countries implement these new techs much faster. 

The UK should have its own 1 Gb/s fiber optic providers as well. Right now they're always being implemented in smaller towns so you won't find anything where you live. It's easier and cheaper to start running fiber in a small town first.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Age nazaratet vase khodet bood ke moshkeli nabood. Moteasefane tamame charandiati ke minvisi inja saaf az to halghe akhoonda dari dar miari. Donya ba oon donyayi ke akhoonda behet neshoon dadan kheily kheily fargh dare.
> 
> 
> Well, they're starting to come out with 1 Gb/s fiber optic networks in different places and the prices are no different than what me and you pay for our comparatively shitty 30 Mb/s speeds. The problem is of course the infrastructure that needs to be built. In bigger countries like USA and Canada this is a huge issue (distances that need to be covered are astronomical compared to a country like SK). This is why you always see smaller Scandinavian countries and East Asian countries implement these new techs much faster.
> 
> The UK should have its own 1 Gb/s fiber optic providers as well. Right now they're always being implemented in smaller towns so you won't find anything where you live. It's easier and cheaper to start running fiber in a small town first.



Yeah I live in dorm here in Denmark. I download 8 GB data in one hour. Take that!


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah I live in dorm here in Denmark. I download 8 GB data in one hour. Take that!


Man I'm jealous lol. 

Just spent 600 plus dollars on a PS4 and a bunch of games but my internet can't handle the HD 60 frames per second next gen graphics of Battlefield lol

Fifa 14 is a lot better, but still lags like a mofo. I'm calling my ISP first thing tomorrow morning. Gonna go ballistic on them so they give me a deal on ultra speed internet haha


----------



## Best Land

rahi2357 said:


> che jalab  alan oon yeki forum ke to o best land dashtin hamdige ro fohsh baroon mikardin ashti kardin mage??
> nakone in male ghable? dar zemn jenabe abi ke inhame barchasb zadi aslan 180 darje ba chizi ke fek mikoni fargh daram ama hazer nistam jelo in kharejia kam biaram.. avatoret ke neshane kooroshe vali adabet ke be koorosh narafte ziad bebakhshida



man ba zede irania kari madaram nemidunestam in ta in had zede irane alanam dg bahash kari nadaram.
yek sanie az vaght va enerjie man arzesh nadare bikhodi sarf beshe.
rahi jan esmet chie va che khabar?


----------



## rahi2357

Best Land said:


> man be zede irania kari madaram nemidunestam in ta in had zede irane alanam dg bahash kari nadaram.
> yek sanie az vaght va enerjie man arzesh nadare bikhodi sarfe ina beshe.



jalebe fek kardam alan ashti kardin ba ham tajob kardam


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> Age nazaratet vase khodet bood ke moshkeli nabood. Moteasefane tamame charandiati ke minvisi inja saaf az to halghe akhoonda dari dar miari. Donya ba oon donyayi ke akhoonda behet neshoon dadan kheily kheily fargh dare.
> 
> 
> Well, they're starting to come out with 1 Gb/s fiber optic networks in different places and the prices are no different than what me and you pay for our comparatively shitty 30 Mb/s speeds. The problem is of course the infrastructure that needs to be built. In bigger countries like USA and Canada this is a huge issue (distances that need to be covered are astronomical compared to a country like SK). This is why you always see smaller Scandinavian countries and East Asian countries implement these new techs much faster.
> 
> The UK should have its own 1 Gb/s fiber optic providers as well. Right now they're always being implemented in smaller towns so you won't find anything where you live. It's easier and cheaper to start running fiber in a small town first.



One of my tutors explained the reason why UK is not so progressive with technology as being difficult to upgrade existing infrastructure of UK in contrary to East Asian nations who emerged from total destruction and had to build infrastructure from scratch.


----------



## rahi2357

Best Land said:


> na aziz ina kari joz cherto pert nevisi nadarn vaghti un arabaye pedarsag ya un turkie haye bishour bar zede iran harf mizanam va ina tarafeshuno migiran dg ba ina che kari mishe dasht.
> esme sharifet chie dadashe aziz?



daghighaaaaaaan.faghat chek kon bebin kia postashoono like mikonan faghat arabano turk aslan irani nemibini.man hads mizanam ina hamoon barabakse siasioone fosili too ghorbatan oghde mikonan karisham nemishe kard injoor ke ina asabi mishano akhond pakhond mikonan mitarsam pay system sakte konan .kolan ziad sakht nagir inja neteo donyay majazi harkesi harchizi mitoone bashe ajibe ke bazia ahmagh ro entekhab mikonan. man esmam rahi hast . رهی esme khodet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Man I'm jealous lol.
> 
> Just spent 600 plus dollars on a PS4 and a bunch of games but my internet can't handle the HD 60 frames per second next gen graphics of Battlefield lol
> 
> Fifa 14 is a lot better, but still lags like a mofo. I'm calling my ISP first thing tomorrow morning. Gonna go ballistic on them so they give me a deal on ultra speed internet haha



I want a PS4 but Im holding out til Batman Arkham Knight releases!


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> I want a PS4 but Im holding out til Batman Arkham Knight releases!


Yeah don't buy it right now unless you have extra money that you don't know how to spend lol

The graphics are certainly improved, but without some sort of a new blockbuster IPO it's not really worth it. XBOX is a piece of trash so don't even go near that thing.


----------



## Best Land

rahi2357 said:


> daghighaaaaaaan.faghat chek kon bebin kia postashoono like mikonan faghat arabano turk aslan irani nemibini.man hads mizanam ina hamoon barabakse siasioone fosili too ghorbatan oghde mikonan karisham nemishe kard injoor ke ina asabi mishano akhond pakhond mikonan mitarsam pay system sakte konan .kolan ziad sakht nagir inja neteo donyay majazi harkesi harchizi mitoone bashe ajibe ke bazia ahmagh ro entekhab mikonan. man esmam rahi hast . رهی esme khodet?



man na kehyli mazhabiam na gheyre mazhbiam amma ye tare muye akhunda ro be kole gheyre akhunda nemidam.
vaghan tala kesi ro be andazeye rmi5 oghdeyi nadide budam badbakht kheyli oghdeyiye.
rahi jan fekr kardam esme profileto gozashti raaahi,man Ali hastam.
beyne bachehaye inja haman10 vaghan moadabe.vaghan shakhsiat ro bayad az in ensan yad gereft



ResurgentIran said:


> I want a PS4 but Im holding out til Batman Arkham Knight releases!


salam hamvatan shab ya roozet bekheir


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Yeah don't buy it right now unless you have extra money that you don't know how to spend lol
> 
> The graphics are certainly improved, but without some sort of a new blockbuster IPO it's not really worth it. XBOX is a piece of trash so don't even go near that thing.



I would never buy shitbox. As a matter of principle not to mention Playstation packs the punch when it comes to exclusive games!

Speaking of which, have you played Last of Us on PS3?
If not, then I will be happy to tell you that it is being remastered for the PS4 (better graphics and framerate).
This game is a MUST!

@xenon54 will tell you all about it 



Best Land said:


> salam hamvatan shab ya roozet bekheir



Salam aziz, be ham chenin va kheili khosh amadi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

ResurgentIran said:


> I would never buy shitbox. As a matter of principle not to mention Playstation packs the punch when it comes to exclusive games!
> 
> Speaking of which, have you played Last of Us on PS3?
> If not, then I will be happy to tell you that it is being remastered for the PS4 (better graphics and framerate).
> This game is a MUST!
> 
> @xenon54 will tell you all about it
> 
> 
> 
> Salam aziz, be ham chenin va kheili khosh amadi!


mokhlesam aziz.
kojaye donya hastin?

@rahi2357
agha rafti shabet bekheyr .
see u later...
@ResurgentIran

shabet bekher bro.see u later

@Abii 

ma raftim bye*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Best Land said:


> man na kehyli mazhabiam na gheyre mazhbiam amma ye tare muye akhunda ro be kole gheyre akhunda nemidam.
> vaghan tala kesi ro be andazeye rmi5 oghdeyi nadide budam badbakht kheyli oghdeyiye.
> rahi jan fekr kardam esme profileto gozashti raaahi,man Ali hastam.
> beyne bachehaye inja haman10 vaghan moadabe.vaghan shakhsiat ro bayad az in ensan yad gereft
> 
> 
> salam hamvatan shab ya roozet bekheir



are haman ke jigareeeeeee  man motaghedam harkesi har nazari dareo hagh dare nazaresho bede vali kheylia inja oghe roshanfekri mizanano racist hastan dar asl choon tabe tahamole nazarate digarano nadaran aslan daghoon mishan az daroon...kholase inke khoda shafashoon bede ina   khoshvaghtam ali jan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

rahi2357 said:


> are haman ke jigareeeeeee  man motaghedam harkesi har nazari dareo hagh dare nazaresho bede vali kheylia inja oghe roshanfekri mizanano racist hastan dar asl choon tabe tahamole nazarate digarano nadaran aslan daghoon mishan az daroon...kholase inke khoda shafashoon bede ina   khoshvaghtam ali jan



mam khobakhtim dadash


----------



## ResurgentIran

Best Land said:


> mokhlesam aziz.
> kojaye donya hastin?
> 
> @rahi2357
> agha rafti shabet bekheyr .
> see u later...



Dar Danmark zendegi mikonam 
Shoma chi? 

Agar Iran, kodom shahr?


----------



## Best Land

ResurgentIran said:


> Dar Danmark zendegi mikonam
> Shoma chi?
> 
> Agar Iran, kodom shahr?



man tehran zendegi mikonam.khoshbakhtam
shabet bekheir aziz farda budi mibinamet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Best Land said:


> man tehran zendegi mikonam.khoshbakhtam
> shabet bekheir aziz farda budi mibinamet



Shabet bekheir dadash.


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> I would never buy shitbox. As a matter of principle not to mention Playstation packs the punch when it comes to exclusive games!
> 
> Speaking of which, have you played Last of Us on PS3?
> If not, then I will be happy to tell you that it is being remastered for the PS4 (better graphics and framerate).
> This game is a MUST!



The PS4 packs a punch period. I compared "multi platforms" @ Best Buy and the same games clearly looked better on the PS4. I've also grown up with PSN so there's that. 

Yeah I bought The Last of US when it came out (digital copy). I never finished it though. Did about 75% of the game and called it quits (got stuck somewhere and said **** it lol).


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> I would never buy shitbox. As a matter of principle not to mention Playstation packs the punch when it comes to exclusive games!
> Speaking of which, have you played Last of Us on PS3?
> If not, then I will be happy to tell you that it is being remastered for the PS4 (better graphics and framerate).
> This game is a MUST!
> @xenon54 will tell you all about it


@Abii 
Buy PS4, PS exclusives are much better than Xbox.
Also you miss a lot if you dont play The Last of Us, just saying.



Abii said:


> Yeah I bought The Last of US when it came out (digital copy). I never finished it though. Did about 75% of the game and called it quits (got stuck somewhere and said **** it lol).


Edit: so you didnt liked it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> @Abii
> Buy PS4, PS exclusives are much better than Xbox.
> Also you miss a lot if you dont play The Last of Us, just saying.
> 
> 
> Edit: so you didnt liked it?


nah I loved it. It was a great game. But these days I suck at gaming and don't have the patience I used to have. 

I did get a PS4 actually. Infamous doesn't interest me. The Division and Order 1886 are the two games I'm looking forward to. Destiny looks neat too, but I don't have time to play all these games. We'll see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Last of us was a great game especially the twist at the end. @xenon54 @ResurgentIran I still play it online sometimes hbu guys?

I thought @Abii was an old fart turns out he plays games LOL. You should really finish the last of us just because the ending was good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> The Division and Order 1886 are the two games I'm looking forward to.


Well, if you buy The Division, then only on PC, otherwise you wont enjoy the full potentioal of the graphics.
Im also looking forward to it, i saw the E3 demo, finnaly a game with good graphics after Crysis. 









KingMamba said:


> I still play it online sometimes hbu guys?


I didnt liked online, its gets boring too fast but this kind of games are only good at SP anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Last of us was a great game especially the twist at the end. @xenon54 @ResurgentIran I still play it online sometimes hbu guys?
> 
> I thought @Abii was an old fart turns out he plays games LOL. You should really finish the last of us just because the ending was good.


Nah man, I'm 25 (but feel and look 21 ). 

Yeah, one of these days I'll finish it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@KingMamba @Abii 
Also play the DLC you will be surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> Nah man, I'm 25 (but feel and look 21 ).
> 
> Yeah, one of these days I'll finish it.



Holy shit bro I thought you was at least 35+ lol. You come off as such though and didn't you say you work in some oil company in Canada?



xenon54 said:


> @KingMamba @Abii
> Also play the DLC you will be surprised.



Word I might check it out sometime this week since I am off the whole for spring break lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Well, if you buy The Division, then only on PC, othervise you wont enjoy the full potentioal of the graphics.
> Im also looking forward to it, i saw the E3 demo, finnaly a game with good graphics after Crysis.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt like online, its gets boring too fast but this kind of games are only good at SP anyways.


PC gaming is a full time job. 

I'll need a couple of slaves to keep my gaming pc up to date and sort out the issues. 

Consoles are way better. When I come back from work I wanna grab a cold beer, drop dead on my chair and play an hour of FIFA without having to mess around with all sorts of shit on a PC. Plus, I won't have to buy a new graphics card every 5 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Consoles are way better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Holy shit bro I thought you was at least 35+ lol. You come off as such though and didn't you say you work in some oil company in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> Word I might check it out sometime this week since I am off the whole for spring break lol.


Yeah. In Alberta the main industry is the oil sector and everybody works for some sort of oil related company (upstream or downstream). The company I work for is in the inspections side of the oil industry and that's what I'm in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> Yeah. In Alberta the main industry is the oil sector and everybody works for some sort of oil related company (upstream or downstream). The company I work for is in the inspections side of the oil industry and that's what I'm in.



Cool.  Heard there is a lot of money to be made in the business, there is an oil boom in North Dakota going on lately and many people went over there to work from all around the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


>


looool






+






V.S.

sitting on this thing in front of a computer waiting for windows to update itself so you can spend half an hour trying to install your stupid game, just to find out that your graphics card is too old (even though you bought it last week for 5000 dollars lol).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

xenon54 said:


>



Not really. Since the release of these next gen consoles, console graphics have become way better. Also, it's so much better to hold a controller than it is to play via mouse and keyboard. 

I still don't get why people fuss over graphics so much. It's like for most it's all that matters, not the games themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Cool.  Heard there is a lot of money to be made in the business, there is an oil boom in North Dakota going on lately and many people went over there to work from all around the US.


Yeah I know. North Dakota is weird. Here in Alberta we have all sorts of oil towns and they're mostly shitholes, but at the same time there are the two major cities in the province that aren't too bad (Edmonton and Calgary). Depending on what you're in, you can find a great job in these two cities so you don't have to go and live 60 miles north of butt phuk nowhere in some sort of oil town.

North Dakota as a whole seems like a total shit hole with lower salaries than Canada. A lot of the trades here aren't considered trades in the US and of course aren't unionized as well as they're in Canada. So even in ND salaries are still lower than what we see in Canada. Still, for a young guy in the US, I recommend picking up a trade and going to ND instead of wasting time in college getting some basket weaving degree that just sets you back 4-5 years and tens of thousands of dollars. I could have retired by the age 0f 35 had I started when I was 20. Oh well, by 40 I'm still hoping to retire lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> looool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V.S.
> 
> sitting on this thing in front of a computer waiting for windows to update itself so you can spend half an hour trying to install your stupid game, just to find out that your graphics card is too old (even though you bought it last week for 5000 dollars lol).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> Yeah I know. North Dakota is weird. Here in Alberta we have all sorts of oil towns and they're mostly shitholes, but at the same time there are the two major cities in the province that aren't too bad (Edmonton and Calgary). Depending on what you're in, you can find a great job in these two cities so you don't have to go and live 60 miles north of butt phuk nowhere in some sort of oil town.
> 
> North Dakota as a whole seems like a total shit hole with lower salaries than Canada. A lot of the trades here aren't considered trades in the US and of course aren't unionized as well as they're in Canada. So even in ND salaries are still lower than what we see in Canada. Still, for a young guy in the US, I recommend picking up a trade and going to ND instead of wasting time in college getting some basket weaving degree that just sets you back 4-5 years and tens of thousands of dollars. I could have retired by the age 0f 35 had I started when I was 20. Oh well, by 40 I'm still hoping to retire lol



You know I may just consider it because college is starting to bore me LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


>


I will sell my left kidney for that thing!

When I retire, I'm buying one of those.



KingMamba said:


> You know I may just consider it because college is starting to bore me LOL.


I'll PM you a great link (it was b/c of that site that I moved out here 13 months ago). Check your PM in a few minutes.
Edit: how does the whole PM thing work on this site?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> I'll PM you a great link (it was b/c of that site that I moved out here 13 months ago). Check your PM in a few minutes.
> Edit: how does the whole PM thing work on this site?



LOL it doesn't at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Anyone playing any MMOs?

I still play Counter Strike 1.6 (not a MMO). I started around 2003 (single player version) and I even played for national game tournaments while I was living in Sri Lanka. 

Anyone else playing CS.6?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Azizam said:


> Anyone playing any MMOs?
> 
> I still play Counter Strike 1.6 (not a MMO). I started around 2003 (single player version) and I even played for national game tournaments while I was living in Sri Lanka.
> 
> Anyone else playing CS.6?



I used to play CS zombies like 6 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> LOL it doesn't at all.


lol I don't wanna post that site here. How can I send it so only you can see it? PHUK this is so dumb. Why isn't there a PM feature here? 

Let's see... you're not a member of skyscrapercity.com by any chance are you?


----------



## Azizam

KingMamba said:


> I used to play CS zombies like 6 years ago.


I only played it few times when Sri Lankan servers were down. I get bored easily with zombie mode.


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> lol I don't wanna post that site here. How can I send it so only you can see it? PHUK this is so dumb. Why isn't there a PM feature here?
> 
> Let's see... you're not a member of skyscrapercity.com by any chance are you?



Nah this is the only forum I am a member of lol, you can send it to my old email I used to made pdf kingmamba93@yahoo. If you feel like that's alright. 



Azizam said:


> I only played it few times when Sri Lankan servers were down. I get bored easily with zombie mode.



Yeah it was repetitive but I enjoyed it. 

Anyway I will see you guys later. 

@Abii ill check my mail later to see if you sent it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

KingMamba said:


> Nah this is the only forum I am a member of lol, you can send it to my old email I used to made pdf kingmamba93@yahoo. If you feel like that's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was repetitive but I enjoyed it.
> 
> Anyway I will see you guys later.
> 
> @Abii ill check my mail later to see if you sent it.


Good night.


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Nah this is the only forum I am a member of lol, you can send it to my old email I used to made pdf kingmamba93@yahoo. If you feel like that's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was repetitive but I enjoyed it.
> 
> Anyway I will see you guys later.
> 
> @Abii ill check my mail later to see if you sent it.


sent


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Anyone else playing CS.6?


Me too dude, I was a super hero in university league. Sometimes I tried to knife others out of being bored. That was a cool game, nice memories.



Abii said:


> 2 rooz tool keshid ye harfe hesab azat bekesham biroon. Be omide inke ye roozi adam shi, oon ozve akhoondaro az to halghet bekeshi biroon. Agarim engilisi balad nisti, naro ba in araba kal kal kon.


ah ah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> Yeah I know. North Dakota is weird. Here in Alberta we have all sorts of oil towns and they're mostly shitholes, but at the same time there are the two major cities in the province that aren't too bad (Edmonton and Calgary). Depending on what you're in, you can find a great job in these two cities so you don't have to go and live 60 miles north of butt phuk nowhere in some sort of oil town.
> 
> North Dakota as a whole seems like a total shit hole with lower salaries than Canada. A lot of the trades here aren't considered trades in the US and of course aren't unionized as well as they're in Canada. So even in ND salaries are still lower than what we see in Canada. Still, for a young guy in the US, I recommend picking up a trade and going to ND instead of wasting time in college getting some basket weaving degree that just sets you back 4-5 years and tens of thousands of dollars. I could have retired by the age 0f 35 had I started when I was 20. Oh well, by 40 I'm still hoping to retire lol



what's so cool about being retired man? may i ask you how much money you make each month? you work there as a technicians yeah?


----------



## Best Land

rahi2357 said:


> what's so cool about being retired man? may i ask you how much money you make each month? you work there as a technicians yeah?


how are you brother?
chakerim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Best Land said:


> how are you brother?
> chakerim


hiiii thanks bro.how you doing?
khoobi ya behtari? chekhabar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

DRaisinHerald said:


> Not really. Since the release of these next gen consoles, console graphics have become way better. Also, it's so much better to hold a controller than it is to play via mouse and keyboard.
> 
> I still don't get why people fuss over graphics so much. It's like for most it's all that matters, not the games themselves.



Yep, my brother bought a PS4 yesterday, it's awesome. 



ResurgentIran said:


> If not, then I will be happy to tell you that it is being remastered for the PS4 (better graphics and framerate).


Waiting to play Last of US remastered for PS4. Sold my PS3 before it was out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

rahi2357 said:


> hiiii thanks bro.how you doing?
> khoobi ya behtari? chekhabar?



shoma khub bashi mam khubim.
salamati dadash.
chera enghad ostat kame?
ghablan inja account nadashti?
rasti bebakhshid dir javab dadam...


----------



## rahi2357

Best Land said:


> shoma khub bashi mam khubim.
> salamati dadash.
> chera enghad ostat kame?
> ghablan inja account nadashti?
> rasti bebakhshid dir javab dadam...



are kheyli vaght nist oomadam...postam kame?  khob mashghalam ziade az tarafi bayad harfi bara goftan bashe ke chizi post konam.khodet begoo chera har rooz avator avaz mikoni? )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Yep, my brother bought a PS4 yesterday, it's awesome.
> 
> 
> Waiting to play Last of US remastered for PS4. Sold my PS3 before it was out.



Hi mate.

I didn't know you were keen on games  .

Is there any reason for not merging threads ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> I didn't know you were keen on games  .
> 
> Is there any reason for not merging threads ?



Hi there.
Yeah I am, but much less lately for being busy, university and etc. I'm planning to get back to gaming world, tall and strong. 

Which threads are you talking about?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Best Land said:


> salam agha surena khubi?
> 
> damet gram postaye kheyli bahali dari



Salam , mamnun .

shoma lotf dari .



Serpentine said:


> Hi there.
> Yeah I am, but much less lately for being busy, university and etc. I'm planning to get back to gaming world, tall and strong.



Oops , You're cooler than what I thought man .

I liked games as well but university stole my gaming time .

What sort of games are you interested in ?



> Which threads are you talking about?



I asked you whether it was possible to merge some UAV threads with the sticky one in order to make it up to date and active in this post :

Iran to stage specialized drone drill :O | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Best Land said:


> man fek konam ye mahe nakeshide 1000 ta post mikonam
> taze umadam avatroam hanuz ab bandi nashode vali ino dg ta modatha avaz nemikonam rahi jan.
> az mogheyi ke umadam inja 2 3 ta adame dar be daghun didam ke nmeikham esmeshuno bebaram khoshhal ke shoma haman va s00rena ro mibinam.
> 
> 
> 
> salam agha surena khubi?
> 
> damet gram postaye kheyli bahali dari
> 
> @haman10 jan
> 
> kojayi dadash?



are bazia khodeshono sahebe sito keshvaro mardomo hamechi midoonan kholase raciste efrati inja ziad rikhte ama hamoontor ke gofti bache bahal mese haman o soorenao soheil ham hastan...
man khodam az fan haye soheilam  postasho donbal mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> Oops , You're cooler than what I thought man .
> I liked games as well but university stole my gaming time .
> What sort of games are you interested in ?



I play mostly adventure games, also action big hits like CoD, Resistance, Killzone. Unchardted series for PS3 are also my favorite. Metal Gear and Silent Hill series are my love. Also I play PES when there is an eager competing partner.



S00R3NA said:


> I asked you whether it was possible to merge some UAV threads with the sticky one in order to make it up to date and active in this post :



Sorry, didn't see that. It's done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> I play mostly adventure games, also action big hits like CoD, Resistance, Killzone. Unchardted series for PS3 are also my favorite. Metal Gear and Silent Hill series are my love. Also I play PES when there is an eager competing partner.



I liked this genre before however I still give a Walking dead like game a chance .

Pes reminds me of many funny memories with friends . 

I like historic based total war series and play them when I'm in holidays .



> Sorry, didn't see that. It's done.



Thanks .

فدایی داری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> @haman10 jan
> kojayi dadash?


salam azizam , jaanam kari dashti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> *what's so cool about being retired man?* may i ask you how much money you make each month? you work there as a technicians yeah?


Lots of cool things about it.

Travel the world, pursue more fulfilling "careers," be my own boss etc... I wanna get my private pilots license and maybe buy a little single engine plane when I retire (Canada has the second largest pop'n of licensed pilots on the planet and the majority are private pilots who fly little planes for self transport lol).


----------



## Best Land

S00R3NA said:


> Salam , mamnun .
> 
> shoma lotf dari .


 در سته من تازه اینجا اومدم اما بعضا پستاتو دنبال کردم واقعا دمت گرم آقا
دمت گرم *یه دونه ای* ...  



haman10 said:


> salam azizam , jaanam kari dashti ?


نه خواتسم حالتو بپرسم عزیز 
دمت گرم تو این سایت خیلی کارت درسته
بر عکس دیروز امروز خیلی با ایرانیهای اینجا حال کردم امیدوارم اونام ز من خوششون
شما آقا سهیل رهی سورنا و... کارشون درسته .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Kaan 

Tnx buddy , that was a good move , sorry i was a little angry mate 

indeed you're a reasonable person 

Tnx again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Lots of cool things about it.
> 
> Travel the world, pursue more fulfilling "careers," be my own boss etc... I wanna get my private pilots license and maybe buy a little single engine plane when I retire (Canada has the second largest pop'n of licensed pilots on the planet and the majority are private pilots who fly little planes for self transport lol).



That's one of my dreams too. To visit as many countries in my life as possible. Unfortunately many people who have these dreams often forget about them after getting married and having children. I'm not talking about money only, because I have seen those very rich ones who ended up like this.
Of course, there are many others who won't let their marriage life ruin their wishes, I hope I don't give up too. I want to visit all the wonderful places in the world.

I also hope shortage of money don't get in the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

How does one say "equation" in Persian? For example, "linear equatiuon"? @Serpentine, you are an engineer, you must know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Esfand said:


> How does one say "equation" in Persian? For example, "linear equatiuon"? @Serpentine, you are an engineer, you must know



It's called Moadele (معادله)

But the world equal is "barabar" as you may know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> How does one say "equation" in Persian? For example, "linear equatiuon"? @Serpentine, you are an engineer, you must know


moadeleye khati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

What Iran Can Do to Strike Back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Serpentine said:


> It's called Moadele (معادله)
> 
> But the world equal is "barabar" as you may know.



Sepas! 





haman10 said:


> moadeleye khati



Hmm, not sure I can trust you, given your line of study...  just kidding, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> That's one of my dreams too. To visit as many countries in my life as possible. Unfortunately many people who have these dreams often forget about them after getting married and having children. I'm not talking about money only, because I have seen those very rich ones who ended up like this.
> Of course, there are many others who won't let their marriage life ruin their wishes, I hope I don't give up too. I want to visit all the wonderful places in the world.
> 
> I also hope shortage of money don't get in the way.


The only thing that will stop you from achieving your dream is gonna be that Iranian passport. Everything else can be overcome. As harsh as it sounds, without another passport, you ain't going nowhere cept Syria and Iraq lol

So start hoping that the filthy akhoonds somehow disappear or you're stuck where you are.


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Me too dude, I was a super hero in university league. Sometimes I tried to knife others out of being bored. That was a cool game, nice memories.
> 
> 
> ah ah


That's true. Knifing is fun. In my earlier days of playing in servers I was famous for blocking doors and keep flashing in spawn area to blind others. All the regular players knew me. I wonder why the admins didn't ban my player name. They just banned my IP and all I had to do was to restart the modem then I get a different IP. After a while I started taking the game seriously and my team won 3rd place in national tournament called GCSL.

By the way, is there anyone from Europe who knows a good CoD4 or CS server to play?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ای ایران said:


> _"although originally belonging to the *Aryan stock*, the people of Punjab are descendants of the Iranians, Turks, Afghans and Arabs who came individually or in groups." _



That's interesting, they omitted Indo- of Indo-Aryans.


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> در سته من تازه اینجا اومدم اما بعضا پستاتو دنبال کردم واقعا دمت گرم آقا
> دمت گرم *یه دونه ای* ...
> 
> 
> نه خواتسم حالتو بپرسم عزیز
> دمت گرم تو این سایت خیلی کارت درسته
> بر عکس دیروز امروز خیلی با ایرانیهای اینجا حال کردم امیدوارم اونام ز من خوششون
> شما آقا سهیل رهی سورنا و... کارشون درسته .


shoma kheyli lotf darin , mamnun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> Lots of cool things about it.
> 
> Travel the world, pursue more fulfilling "careers," be my own boss etc... I wanna get my private pilots license and maybe buy a little single engine plane when I retire (Canada has the second largest pop'n of licensed pilots on the planet and the majority are private pilots who fly little planes for self transport lol).




do they have these limits like you should keep 20 miles distance from the major cities while you are flying?

if i was millioner i'd like to buy this one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

haman10 said:


> shoma kheyli lotf darin , mamnun


inja pm nemishe dad?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> inja pm nemishe dad?


mese inke baazi ha mitoonan .

man na , nemitoonam . shoma ham ke member jadidi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> do they have these limits like you should keep 20 miles distance from the major cities while you are flying?
> 
> if i was millioner i'd like to buy this one


I've never seen small planes near city centers and downtown areas, but I've seen plenty of these little single engined planes everywhere else. So I think they just limit them in city centers, not the city itself. 

And that's a jet. Licensing requirement for those are way tougher. I'm talking about single engine 2-4 seater propeller planes like small Cessnas. 

A used Cessna can be had for as little as 25-50 thousand dollars.


----------



## Best Land

haman10 said:


> mese inke baazi ha mitoonan .
> 
> man na , nemitoonam . shoma ham ke member jadidi



ajibe ba inke memebere ghadimi hasti nemituni chera dadash?
anyway haman jan
shabet bekhyr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

@serpetine

To set it straight.The thread that was closed about Azerbaijan was not about Iran. An Arab user started it actually and non of us Turks started attacking Iran until certain users poked their nose inside Turkish issues again and supported Kurdish seperatism. Also if you really want to be seen objective, you should look at what the user best land has as avatar. A picture of Iran with lands including Turkey and Azerbaijan. What do you have to say about this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Best Land said:


> ajibe ba inke memebere ghadimi hasti nemituni chera dadash?
> anyway haman jan
> shabet bekhyr


Yes dear , although i'm an old member , heck lot of people dont like me here ! of course except my fellow countryman 

thus i think this feature is only active for some certain people .

anyway i'm not even sure if senior members are allowed to send PMs. (i dont believe in conspiracy theories  )

shab shoma ham be kheyr

ya ali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> I've never seen small planes near city centers and downtown areas, but I've seen plenty of these little single engined planes everywhere else. So I think they just limit them in city centers, not the city itself.
> 
> And that's a jet. Licensing requirement for those are way tougher. I'm talking about single engine 2-4 seater propeller planes like small Cessnas.
> 
> A used Cessna can be had for as little as 25-50 thousand dollars.



25 ? nearly the same price in iran but here you can't fly near major cities , you should pay more for airport services and the hardest part is getting license.
anyway i think you can get it if your wife and kids don't nag and say get a new car get a new house.. whatever  as serpentine said..


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> @serpetine
> 
> To set it straight.The thread that was closed about Azerbaijan was not about Iran. An Arab user started it actually and non of us Turks started attacking Iran until certain users poked their nose inside Turkish issues again and supported Kurdish seperatism. Also if you really want to be seen objective, you should look at what the user best land has as avatar. A picture of Iran with lands including Turkey and Azerbaijan. What do you have to say about this?



Avatars that users choose are not among my concerns or duties, you can refer it to senior mods.
About that thread, not the thread name was not about Iran, but the sentence you wrote at the last made it about Iran.Don't act like you don't know what happened there.

You may create another thread about Armenian-Azerbaijan issues without indicating anything further, if you know what I mean, then you will see if anyone is going to troll there or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Avatars that users choose is not the are of my concern or duties, you can refer it to senior mods.
> About that thread, not the thread name was not about Iran, but the sentence you wrote at the last made it about Iran.Don't act like you don't know what happened there.
> 
> You may create another thread about Armenian-Azerbaijan issues without indicating anything further, if you know what I mean, then you will see if anyone is going to troll there or not.


No, it was not about Iran. Iranians always stick their nose in Azeri matters. You just don't want karabakh to be liberated . As I proved with my last post you also have dubble standards and don't care when Iranians are supporting seperatism with their avatar. And then you act all innocent and insulted. Typical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

@Abii got it good looks I am going through it, appreciate you going out of your way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

atatwolf said:


> @serpetine
> 
> To set it straight.The thread that was closed about Azerbaijan was not about Iran. An Arab user started it actually and non of us Turks started attacking Iran until certain users poked their nose inside Turkish issues again and supported Kurdish seperatism. Also if you really want to be seen objective, you should look at what the user best land has as avatar. A picture of Iran with lands including Turkey and Azerbaijan. What do you have to say about this?



i cant show my old country?
it is non acceptance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

@Best Land Can you tell me the difference between Chelo and polo.


----------



## KingMamba

atatwolf said:


> No, it was not about Iran. Iranians always stick their nose in Azeri matters. You just don't want karabakh to be liberated . As I proved with my last post you also have dubble standards and don't care when Iranians are supporting seperatism with their avatar. And then you act all innocent and insulted. Typical.



You started that shit when you said "all azeri lands" LOL, funny you trying to act innocent wolf.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> 25 ? nearly the same price in iran but here you can't fly near major cities , you should pay more for airport services and the hardest part is getting license.
> anyway i think you can get it if your wife and kids don't nag and say get a new car get a new house.. whatever  as serpentine said..


lol @ wife and kids. How old do you think I am? I'm only 25. 

License is the easy part. It takes less time to get you private pilot's license than it takes to get your driver's license here. Driver's license is by FAR way harder here. 

Yeah, having to park it in an airport is costly and maintenance is also an issue. Another option is renting. Airports rent these small planes for around 100-150 dollars an hour (which includes fuel) and they only charge for flight time (meaning that if your plane was in the air for 2 hours and on the ground for an hour, they'll only charge you for the time it was in the air). It's a costly hobby, no doubt.


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> @Best Land Can you tell me the difference between Chelo and polo.


polo mixes with meat or vegetables and cook.
chelo cooks alone then eat with kebab or chicken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

KingMamba said:


> You started that shit when you said "all azeri lands" LOL, funny you trying to act innocent wolf.



don't mind him, the guy is obsessive... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

What are the highest and lowest temperatures in Iran like ? Which are the coldest and hottest regions ?


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> No, it was not about Iran. Iranians always stick their nose in Azeri matters. You just don't want karabakh to be liberated . As I proved with my last post you also have dubble standards and don't care when Iranians are supporting seperatism with their avatar. And then you act all innocent and insulted. Typical.



You made it about Iran by saying "With emphasis on "all" Azeri lands...". Who are we kidding? You think you are talking with a 5 year old? If you see an Iranian supporting separatism in Turkey (or anywhere else) by his/her posts, refer it to me and if I didn't do anything about it, you can claim what you are claiming now.

And as I said, I can't issue infractions for user avatars unless they are insults,etc. As you see, @rmi5 has chosen the flag of so called south Azerbaijan, but I'm fine with it because that's not my responsibility to force members change their avatars. You may take your concern to senior mods and if it's a legitimate claim, they will act surely.



nick_indian said:


> What are the highest and lowest temperatures in Iran like ? Which are the coldest and hottest regions ?


 Tempretures can go to as low as -35 or -40 in winters in some mountainous cities, highest temperatures can reach up to 65 degrees in Lut desert, which is one of the hottest areas in the world. It has also a world record of *70 °C for *temperature of the sand.


> *measurements of MODIS (Moderate-Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer) installed on NASA's satellite "Aqua" from 2003 to 2005 testify that the hottest land surface on Earth is located in Dasht-e Lut and land surface temperatures reach here 70.7 °C (159.3 °F), though the air temperature is cooler. Precision of measurements is 0.5 K to 1 K*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> lol @ wife and kids. How old do you think I am? I'm only 25.
> 
> License is the easy part. It takes less time to get you private pilot's license than it takes to get your driver's license here. Driver's license is by FAR way harder here.
> 
> Yeah, having to park it in an airport is costly and maintenance is also an issue. Another option is renting. Airports rent these small planes for around 100-150 dollars an hour (which includes fuel) and they only charge for flight time (meaning that if your plane was in the air for 2 hours and on the ground for an hour, they'll only charge you for the time it was in the air). It's a costly hobby, no doubt.


yeah but you said after being retired which means you may get married and have 8 children nagging around 

no i was talking about the bureaucracy of getting license in iran . not training to ride a plane 

renting ! sounds better option than buying but it depends on how much money you got and how much you want to spend on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> yeah but you said after being retired which means you may get married and have 8 children nagging around
> 
> no i was talking about the bureaucracy of getting license in iran . not training to ride a plane
> 
> renting ! sounds better option than buying but it depends on how much money you got and how much you want to spend on it.


ah I see, my bad.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey guys , Just out of curiosity . 

Is there any married guy here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> polo mixes with meat or vegetables and cook.
> chelo cooks alone then eat with kebab or chicken.



In India, we eat plain rice or fried rice or pulao.With curries we prefer plain boiled rice or Pulao but unlike East Asians, we hate sticky rice. Polo sounds similar to Biryani.


----------



## rahi2357

nick_indian said:


> What are the highest and lowest temperatures in Iran like ? Which are the coldest and hottest regions ?


hottest usually khoozestan up to 55cc in summers.coldest tabriz and shahre kord mountains - 30 in winters
we got any weather in iran  from the hottest to coldest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Esfand said:


> don't mind him, the guy is obsessive... lol



Namaste, how are you. 



rahi2357 said:


> hottest usually khoozestan up to 55cc in summers.coldest tabriz and shahre kord mountains - 30 in winters
> we got any weather in iran  from the hottest to coldest



Isn't Iran mostly mountains.


----------



## Abii

nick_indian said:


> What are the highest and lowest temperatures in Iran like ? Which are the coldest and hottest regions ?


Generally, the North West region (think Turkish border/Armenian border/Azerbaijan border) is the coldest. The Southern Coast (Persian Gulf) has the same climate as Kuwait and UAE. Immediately above that area (Shiraz for example) you have a very dry Mediterranean climate (it's actually the official climate classification for that area).

Then you have the two main deserts that nobody ever ventures into and those are Martian hot. Lut Desert has spots where temps can reach 70+ degrees celcius. 

The majority of the pop'n lives in the western half of the country though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> You made it about Iran by saying "With emphasis on "all" Azeri lands...". Who are we kidding? You think you are talking with a 5 year old? If you see an Iranian supporting separatism in Turkey (or anywhere else) by his/her posts, refer it to me and if I didn't do anything about it, you can claim what you are claiming now.
> 
> And as I said, I can't issue infractions for user avatars unless they are insults,etc. As you see, @rmi5 has chosen the flag of so called south Azerbaijan, but I'm fine with it because that's not my responsibility to force members change their avatars. You may take your concern to senior mods and if it's a legitimate claim, they will act surely.
> 
> Tempretures can go to as low as -35 or -40 in winters in some mountainous cities, highest temperatures can reach up to 65 degrees in Lut desert, which is one of the hottest areas in the world.


Your responsibility is to moderate this section, in which you don't do it, and have extreme bias about non-farsi and non-mullah lover members. I can show you more than 10 posts in the last 2 days by these troll clowns who have insulted Turkey, Turks, Arabs, Azerbaijanis, and also personal insults in Persian language and you have deliberately done nothing about them.
@atatwolf , we know what the truth is about this section and the trolls who come from here. so there is no need to have any discussion about it with them. I did not want to post in this section anymore, but your discussion made me to do so, since I did not want you to receive another ban for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

S00R3NA said:


> Hey guys , Just out of curiosity .
> 
> Is there any married guy here ?



If anyone was married they wouldn't be on this forum

*takes a sip of tea and waits for criticism*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

S00R3NA said:


> Hey guys , Just out of curiosity .
> 
> Is there any married guy here ?



You didn't tell us about the Samanu you cooked.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Your responsibility is to moderate this section, in which you don't do it, and have extreme bias about non-farsi and non-mullah lover members. I can show you more than 10 posts in the last 2 days by these troll clowns who have insulted Turkey, Turks, Arabs, Azerbaijanis, and also personal insults in Persian language and you have deliberately done nothing about them.
> @atatwolf , we know what the truth is about this section and the trolls who come from here. so there is no need to have any discussion about it with them. I did not want to post in this section anymore, but your discussion made me to do so, since I did not want you to receive another ban for nothing.


Since only you and @atatwolf are complaining about it, it can be a good indication how right you are about my fairness.

You don't like my moderation because you have received a warning that you didn't like, but you deserved. That's the reason for all this. And if you have any posts that I left 'deliberately' undeleted, post them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

DRaisinHerald said:


> If anyone was married they wouldn't be on this forum
> 
> *takes a sip of tea and waits for criticism*



Your response was harder than a punch in my face


----------



## rahi2357

INDIC said:


> Namaste, how are you.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Iran mostly mountains.



right mostly but iran has other regions jungle desert...what ever..


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Since only you and @atatwolf are complaining about it, it can be a good indication how right you are about my fairness.
> 
> You don't like my moderation because you have received a warning that you didn't like, but you deserved. That's the reason for all this. And if you have any posts that I left 'deliberately' undeleted, post them here.


Do not try to divert the discussion.
It is not only me. All non-farsi members have complain about your moderation. BTW, what you did was very childish. Your friend insulted us and you issued warning for every one. Anyway, there would be no result in discussing with you, since you would not change your manner. So, I prefer not to waste my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rahi2357 said:


> right mostly but iran has other regions jungle desert...what ever..



I once saw a documentary "People of the Flames" which was showing different places in Iran, the mountains didn't look like of having high temperature.


----------



## The SiLent crY

INDIC said:


> You didn't tell us about the Samanu you cooked.



oh , you remember that 

It was cool . We cooked it and shared with our friends , relatives , etc .

I was surprised to see how sweet samanu was although it was made of wheat germ and flour .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

@Serpentine i absolutely agree with @rmi5 he said all things i wanted to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Do not try to divert the discussion.
> It is not only me. All non-farsi members have complain about your moderation. BTW, what you did was very childish. Your friend insulted us and you issued warning for every one. Anyway, there would be no result in discussing with you, since you would not change your manner. So, I prefer not to waste my time.



No one here is my friend and I did answer exactly to what you said, didn't divert anything.

You and @ghara ghan participated in a flame war with@Best Land and all three of you insulted each other. Please don't try to act innocent to show me as a 'biased' person. I can still bring the post here that you received infraction for in which you insulted the mentioned member. ALL of you deserved a warning and it was given, rightfully. That's the forum rule, if anyone participate in a flame war or insult another member, it can be followed by warnings/infractions.



ghara ghan said:


> @Serpentine i absolutely agree with @rmi5 he said all things i wanted to say



I respect your opinion, but the answer was given above.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

INDIC said:


> I once saw a documentary "People of the Flames" which was showing different places in Iran, the mountains didn't look like of having high temperature.



yeah mountains are mostly cold regions . desert parts and south parts are hot


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> No one here is my friend and I did answer exactly to what you said, didn't divert anything.
> 
> You and@ghara ghan participated in a flame war @Best Land and all three of you insulted each other. Please don't try to act innocent to show me as a 'biased'. I can still bring the post here that you received infraction for in which you insulted the mentioned member. ALL of you deserved a warning and it was given, rightfully. That's the forum rule, if anyone participate in a flame war or insult another member, it can be followed by warnings/infractions.
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion, but the answer was given above.


I don't care, since I don't wanna post in this section anymore. I just wanted to let you know that we fully understand what you are doing, and we are not 12 years old child to be fooled. You can have fun with your clown friends here, and live in your bubble world. I don't care about it anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> No one here is my friend and I did answer exactly to what you said, didn't divert anything.
> 
> You and@ghara ghan participated in a flame war @Best Land and all three of you insulted each other. Please don't try to act innocent to show me as a 'biased'. I can still bring the post here that you received infraction for in which you insulted the mentioned member. ALL of you deserved a warning and it was given, rightfully. That's the forum rule, if anyone participate in a flame war or insult another member, it can be followed by warnings/infractions.
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion, but the answer was given above.



good job serpentine! you are my man


----------



## Best Land

Serpentine said:


> No one here is my friend and I did answer exactly to what you said, didn't divert anything.
> 
> You and@ghara ghan participated in a flame war @Best Land and all three of you insulted each other. Please don't try to act innocent to show me as a 'biased'. I can still bring the post here that you received infraction for in which you insulted the mentioned member. ALL of you deserved a warning and it was given, rightfully. That's the forum rule, if anyone participate in a flame war or insult another member, it can be followed by warnings/infractions.
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion, but the answer was given above.



what the insult werent u here?
very bad that deleted my comment.
BTW u are mod here and i respect your opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> Your response was harder than a punch in my face


How old are you? And I assume it's you in your avatar.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> I don't care, since I don't wanna post in this section anymore. I just wanted to let you know that we fully understand what you are doing, and we are not 12 years old child to be fooled. You can have fun with your clown friends here, and live in your bubble world. I don't care about it anymore.


That's your choice where to post on this forum or not and it has nothing to do with me.
You brought up an allegation and it was answered. Saying that you don't care about the answer when you bring up an allegation doesn't make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> How old are you? And I assume it's you in your avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

Serpentine said:


> That's your choice where to post on this forum or not and it has nothing to do with me.
> You brought up an allegation and it was answered. Saying that you don't care about the answer when you bring up an allegation doesn't make sense.



he is anti irani in every of his post u can see it.don not answer him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> That's your choice where to post on this forum or not and it has nothing to do with me.
> You brought up an allegation and it was answered. Saying that you don't care about the answer when you bring up an allegation doesn't make sense.


I just said it in order to make my point clear for others who read these posts, as well. However, I know your policies and biased mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

S00R3NA said:


>


khodeti in avator?
va your age

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

@Serpentine is a good member. I am sure he is a good moderator too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> I just said it in order to make my point clear for others who read these posts, as well. However, I know your policies and biased mentality.



Ok, thanks for enlightening others' minds about me. I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Best Land said:


> khodeti in avator?
> va your age



salam . kheir .

ama shabahate ziadi be ham darim .

22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

S00R3NA said:


> salam . kheir .
> 
> ama shabahate ziadi be ham darim .
> 
> 22



avatore ghashangie.
ye moghehayi konjkavi be sare adam mizane age dust dashti begu kojaye tehrani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Best Land said:


> tehrani va age tehran hasti kojashi?



Yep . NW



> rasti engilisit va etelaate nezamitam kheyli khube



Tnx . bedune eghragh , dar moghayese ba dustane iranie in forum etela'atam az hame kamtare .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

S00R3NA said:


> Yep . NW
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx . bedune eghragh , dar moghayese ba dustane iranie in forum etela'atam az hame kamtare .



commentaye kheyli ghashangi tu civil war syria va matalebe marbut be iran dari. 
rasti nazaret dar morede avatoram chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

nick_indian said:


> @Serpentine is a good member. I am sure he is a good moderator too.


he never get emotional. he does what is right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> The only thing that will stop you from achieving your dream is gonna be that Iranian passport. Everything else can be overcome. As harsh as it sounds, without another passport, you ain't going nowhere cept Syria and Iraq lol
> 
> So start hoping that the filthy akhoonds somehow disappear or you're stuck where you are.



Sure, getting visas is a difficult task at current circumstances. But still it's not the first concern. I was just hoping to have proper money and most importantly, a strong will to do this. Don't want to forget it because of marriage/childs etc. Then I will worry about getting tourist visas, it's hard, but not impossible. Besides, I may apply to Canada or Australia for my Ph.D, I think that makes things easier, doesn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

@Serpentine 
who is in your avator pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> salam . kheir .
> 
> ama shabahate ziadi be ham darim .
> 
> 22


What you didn't answer in English, you answered in Farsi LOL
Do you think I would drone your house or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Best Land said:


> @Serpentine
> who is in your avator pic?


Abbas Babaie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> What you didn't answer in English, you answered in Farsi LOL
> Do you think I would drone your house or something?



He asked me in farsi and I answered in the same way .

I'm sure you're not gonna drone my house but there are dozens of suicide attackers in this forum that can be a real danger


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> Do not try to divert the discussion.
> It is not only me. All non-farsi members have complain about your moderation. BTW, what you did was very childish. Your friend insulted us and you issued warning for every one. Anyway, there would be no result in discussing with you, since you would not change your manner. So, I prefer not to waste my time.


True. All Turkic members complain about best land avatar and when we retaliate and give them a taste of their own pie, they act all innocent and insulted. We Turkics never haijack Farsi threads but they continually come to our threads to support Armenian occupation and Kurdish insurgency.



> Your responsibility is to moderate this section, in which you don't do it, and have extreme bias about non-farsi and non-mullah lover members. I can show you more than 10 posts in the last 2 days by these troll clowns who have insulted Turkey, Turks, Arabs, Azerbaijanis, and also personal insults in Persian language and you have deliberately done nothing about them.
> @@atatwolf , we know what the truth is about this section and the trolls who come from here. so there is no need to have any discussion about it with them. I did not want to post in this section anymore, but your discussion made me to do so, since I did not want you to receive another ban for nothing.


Mods should be objective and look past their own position. But he can't keep his mod task and his personal opinions seperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Abii, What you said about Iranian visa is so not true. Believe me.
BTW, what the hell is wrong with these people? What the f@cking hell is wrong with this so called Hollywood? 
I was wondering what's wrong these days in the market till one of my friends told me it's all about a crappy film named "Wolves of wall street". 
Last night I had the chance to see the movie. What a crap. I guess now Hollywood is my number one enemy?
These days my friends are looking me in such a strange way I wanna puke. And I was wondering why every one is starting to ask about how to become a broker at the market.

*  دو عکس معنی دار: از سوریه تا ایران  *
در ایران، تندروها، با هجوم به مقبره آنها، اقدام به شعار نویسی بر روی دیوارهای آن کردند و خواستار تخریب اش شدند و تندروهای در سوریه، نبش قبر کردند!
عصرایران - اینجا ، مدفن دو ایران شناس آمریکایی در اصفهان است. پروفسور «آرتور پوپ» و «فیلیس آکرمن» که عمری را در این عرصه سپری کردند و سرانجام نیز در خاک ایران آرمیدند. آرامگاه آنها، سالیان دراز به عنوان مهمانان ابدی خاک ایران، طبق فرهنگ ایرانی و اسلامی، مورد احترام بود. اما تندروهای ایرانی، با هجوم به مقبره آنها، اقدام به شعار نویسی بر روی دیوارهای آن کردند و خواستار تخریب اش شدند.



اینجا کلیسایی در سوریه است و کشیش خفته در آن، سال ها حرمت داشت. اما تروریست ها با هجوم به مقبره کشیش، نبش قبر کرده، بقایای جسد را از قبر بیرون آوردند.




شباهت و فرق تصویر بالا و پایین در چیست؟
گروه اول، خواستار تخریب قبر شد ولی چون امکانش را نداشت، خودشان این کار را نکرد (نتوانست).
گروه دوم، خواستار تخریب بود و توان تخریب هم داشت و این کار را کرد.

پناه می بریم به خدا از قدرت یابی افراط گرایان در ایران اسلامی که اگر تروریست های سوریه، چهره اسلام را خشن جلوه می دهند، افراط گرایان ایرانی علاوه بر آن، سیمای مهربان ایران را نیز، متوحش می نمایانند.

دو عکس معنی دار: از سوریه تا ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Lol at the troll jumping on @Serpentine  super lol  hyper super lol ......

its so funny that no one else is complaining about his moderation ..... i also think his moderation is biased ::

he constantly ignores trolling by well-known trolls like @atatwolf , @Abii , that guy himself and a couple of pakistani trolls !!!!

and he does that just he is afraid of not being biased which makes him biased !!! anyone who trolls and posts crap should be dealt with properly .

he has banned me 2 times till now , one time just because i responded to that troll's insults about my family .

but i never said a thing !! because i felt that i deserved them , meanwhile i though the troll deserved them as well , but he didnt issue any infractions for him (again because he was afraid of being biased about trolls)

anyway , this kind of accusations shall be noted by the owner of the site , next time i'll make a thread in GHQ .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Why best land got banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Abii, What you said about Iranian visa is so not true. Believe me.
> BTW, what the hell is wrong with these people? What the f@cking hell is wrong with this so called Hollywood?
> I was wondering what's wrong these days in the market till one of my friends told me it's all about a crappy film named "Wolves of wall street".
> Last night I had the chance to see the movie. What a crap. I guess now Hollywood is my number one enemy?
> These days my friends are looking me in such a strange way I wanna puke. And I was wondering why every one is starting to ask about how to become a broker at the market.
> 
> *  دو عکس معنی دار: از سوریه تا ایران  *
> در ایران، تندروها، با هجوم به مقبره آنها، اقدام به شعار نویسی بر روی دیوارهای آن کردند و خواستار تخریب اش شدند و تندروهای در سوریه، نبش قبر کردند!
> عصرایران - اینجا ، مدفن دو ایران شناس آمریکایی در اصفهان است. پروفسور «آرتور پوپ» و «فیلیس آکرمن» که عمری را در این عرصه سپری کردند و سرانجام نیز در خاک ایران آرمیدند. آرامگاه آنها، سالیان دراز به عنوان مهمانان ابدی خاک ایران، طبق فرهنگ ایرانی و اسلامی، مورد احترام بود. اما تندروهای ایرانی، با هجوم به مقبره آنها، اقدام به شعار نویسی بر روی دیوارهای آن کردند و خواستار تخریب اش شدند.
> 
> 
> 
> اینجا کلیسایی در سوریه است و کشیش خفته در آن، سال ها حرمت داشت. اما تروریست ها با هجوم به مقبره کشیش، نبش قبر کرده، بقایای جسد را از قبر بیرون آوردند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شباهت و فرق تصویر بالا و پایین در چیست؟
> گروه اول، خواستار تخریب قبر شد ولی چون امکانش را نداشت، خودشان این کار را نکرد (نتوانست).
> گروه دوم، خواستار تخریب بود و توان تخریب هم داشت و این کار را کرد.
> 
> پناه می بریم به خدا از قدرت یابی افراط گرایان در ایران اسلامی که اگر تروریست های سوریه، چهره اسلام را خشن جلوه می دهند، افراط گرایان ایرانی علاوه بر آن، سیمای مهربان ایران را نیز، متوحش می نمایانند.
> 
> دو عکس معنی دار: از سوریه تا ایران


Is that a Baha'i tomb that was destroyed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Azizam said:


> Is that a Baha'i tomb that was destroyed?



I think the last picture is from Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Esfand said:


> I think the last picture is from Syria


What's the first picture?


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> *  دو عکس معنی دار: از سوریه تا ایران  *
> در ایران، تندروها، با هجوم به مقبره آنها، اقدام به شعار نویسی بر روی دیوارهای آن کردند و خواستار تخریب اش شدند و تندروهای در سوریه، نبش قبر کردند!
> عصرایران - اینجا ، مدفن دو ایران شناس آمریکایی در اصفهان است. پروفسور «آرتور پوپ» و «فیلیس آکرمن» که عمری را در این عرصه سپری کردند و سرانجام نیز در خاک ایران آرمیدند. آرامگاه آنها، سالیان دراز به عنوان مهمانان ابدی خاک ایران، طبق فرهنگ ایرانی و اسلامی، مورد احترام بود. اما تندروهای ایرانی، با هجوم به مقبره آنها، اقدام به شعار نویسی بر روی دیوارهای آن کردند و خواستار تخریب اش شدند.
> 
> 
> 
> اینجا کلیسایی در سوریه است و کشیش خفته در آن، سال ها حرمت داشت. اما تروریست ها با هجوم به مقبره کشیش، نبش قبر کرده، بقایای جسد را از قبر بیرون آوردند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شباهت و فرق تصویر بالا و پایین در چیست؟
> گروه اول، خواستار تخریب قبر شد ولی چون امکانش را نداشت، خودشان این کار را نکرد (نتوانست).
> گروه دوم، خواستار تخریب بود و توان تخریب هم داشت و این کار را کرد.
> 
> پناه می بریم به خدا از قدرت یابی افراط گرایان در ایران اسلامی که اگر تروریست های سوریه، چهره اسلام را خشن جلوه می دهند، افراط گرایان ایرانی علاوه بر آن، سیمای مهربان ایران را نیز، متوحش می نمایانند.
> 
> دو عکس معنی دار: از سوریه تا ایران


جواب اونی که میگه اینا زورشون نمیرسید که تخریب نکردن = کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد
---------------------------------

نماینده مردم اصفهان حجت الاسلام سالک در تذکری به رئیس جمهور گفت: بنده شب گذشته حضوری با آقای روحانی صحبت کردم. از آقای رئیس جمهور و وزیر کشور درخواست می‌کنم که هرچه سریعتر جلوی ورود جنازه پلید ریچار فرای جاسوس سازمان سیای امریکا برای دفن در اصفهان در کنار قبر* استاد سارقش آرتور پوپ* در جوار رودخانه زاینده رود گرفته شود و به نمایندگان اعلام می‌کنم که زاینده رود به رودخانه* مرده رود* تبدیل شده است.

وی گفت: همان پوپ که با رضا قلدر ملاقات کرد، همان پوپ که سارق محراب هزار و چند ساله مسجد اصفهان در موزه نیویورک است، همان پوپ که دلال عتیقه‌جات ایران است. ریچارد فرای شاگرد اوست. ۴ بار در کشورهای مختلف جاسوسی کرده و خودش می‌گوید کارهایی کردم که موجب ناراحتی مردم شده است. مشاور بنیاد اشرف پهلوی است. مشاور ماهنامه ایران نامه است و در دهه ۷۰ برای جمع آوری اطلاعات محرمانه به ایران آمده و از دولت خاتمی تقدیرنامه گرفته است.

نماینده مردم اصفهان در مجلس افزود: آقای روحانی؛ اجازه ندهید که قطاع الطریق فرهنگی اسلامی ایران در اصفهان دفن شود و مردم تحمل نخواهند کرد و هر حادثه‌ای اتفاق بیفتد برعهده مسئولان ذی ربط خواهد بود.
---------------------
نمیدونم چه اصراری هست یه عده میخوان زاینده رود رو تبدیل به قبرستون بکنن، اونم قبرستون آمریکاییها


----------



## INDIC

Oye @ghara ghan @rmi5 I can't see your posts here.


----------



## mohsen

* سخنگوی پنتاگون، پرواز جنگنده روس بر فراز ناو آمریکایی را "هولناک و غیرمجاز" توصیف کرد و گفت: ۲۷ نفر از خدمه ناوشکن دونالد کوک پس از این واقعه استعفا داده‌اند و روانشناسان هم اکنون خدمه این ناوشکن را معاینه می‌کنند! *
به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر، پنتاگون روزدوشنبه دربیانیه ای اعلام کرد که یک فروند جنگنده روسی سوخو 24 روزشنبه بارها نزدیک ناوشکن آمریکایی دونالد کوک در دریای سیاه، مانور داده است.

پنتاگون دراین بیانیه مدعی شده که جنگنده سوخو 24 روسیه حمله به ناوشکن دونالد کوک را شبیه سازی کرده است.درهمین حال، سایت شبکه "روسیا الیوم" نوشت: استیووارن سخنگوی پنتاگون درمصاحبه با رویترگفته که جنگنده روس 12 بار نزدیک ناوشکن دونالد کوک درارتفاع پایین مانورداده است.

وارن، مانورجنگنده روس را هولناک وغیرمجاز توصیف کرد و گفت: پرواز نمایشی جنگنده روس باعث شد که 27 نفر از خدمه ناوشکن دونالد کوک، استعفای خود از خدمت نظامی را به مقامات بالا تقدیم کنند.

وارن افزود: ناوشکن دونالد کوک که در غرب دریای سیاه مشغول گشت زنی بود، فوراً به بندری در رومانی هدایت شد و هم اکنون در این بندر لنگر انداخته است و روانشناسان خدمه ناوشکن دونالد کوک را معاینه می کنند(!)

ناوشکن دونالد کوک سومین کشتی جنگی آمریکا است که اخیراً وارد دریای سیاه شد.

به نوشته روسیا الیوم، طبق قوانین بین المللی، لنگر انداختن کشتی های آمریکایی در دریای سیاه به مدت بیش از 14 روز ممنوع است و اگر بیش از این مدت طول بکشد، روسیه از حق حمله کردن به این کشتی ها برخوردار خواهد بود.

هر چند پنتاگون در پی این حادثه، متعهد به افزایش نرخ مزایای بیمه خدمه کشتی از یک میلیون دلار به 3 میلیون دلار شده است، ولی 27 نفر از خدمه ناوشکن دونالد کوک استعفانامه خود را تحویل داده اند و بعید نیست که دیگر خدمه این ناوشکن نیز استعفا دهند که در این صورت، ناوشکن دونالد کوک دیگر قادر به انجام وظایف خود نخواهد بود.
----------------
ملوانان شجاعشون کابوس سوخو 24 میبینن


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> جواب اونی که میگه اینا زورشون نمیرسید که تخریب نکردن = کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد
> ---------------------------------
> 
> نماینده مردم اصفهان حجت الاسلام سالک در تذکری به رئیس جمهور گفت: بنده شب گذشته حضوری با آقای روحانی صحبت کردم. از آقای رئیس جمهور و وزیر کشور درخواست می‌کنم که هرچه سریعتر جلوی ورود جنازه پلید ریچار فرای جاسوس سازمان سیای امریکا برای دفن در اصفهان در کنار قبر* استاد سارقش آرتور پوپ* در جوار رودخانه زاینده رود گرفته شود و به نمایندگان اعلام می‌کنم که زاینده رود به رودخانه* مرده رود* تبدیل شده است.
> 
> وی گفت: همان پوپ که با رضا قلدر ملاقات کرد، همان پوپ که سارق محراب هزار و چند ساله مسجد اصفهان در موزه نیویورک است، همان پوپ که دلال عتیقه‌جات ایران است. ریچارد فرای شاگرد اوست. ۴ بار در کشورهای مختلف جاسوسی کرده و خودش می‌گوید کارهایی کردم که موجب ناراحتی مردم شده است. مشاور بنیاد اشرف پهلوی است. مشاور ماهنامه ایران نامه است و در دهه ۷۰ برای جمع آوری اطلاعات محرمانه به ایران آمده و از دولت خاتمی تقدیرنامه گرفته است.
> 
> نماینده مردم اصفهان در مجلس افزود: آقای روحانی؛ اجازه ندهید که قطاع الطریق فرهنگی اسلامی ایران در اصفهان دفن شود و مردم تحمل نخواهند کرد و هر حادثه‌ای اتفاق بیفتد برعهده مسئولان ذی ربط خواهد بود.
> ---------------------
> نمیدونم چه اصراری هست یه عده میخوان زاینده رود رو تبدیل به قبرستون بکنن، اونم قبرستون آمریکاییها



*دو سؤال منطقی از کسانی که این روزها خیلی داد می کشند و تهدید می کنند*
در ششم بهمن 1386 جشنواره بین‌المللی فارابی در ایران برگزار شد و "ریچارد فرای"به عنوان مهمان رئیس جمهور وقت ایران در آن حاضر شد و مورد تقدیر ویژه قرار گرفت. غلامعلی حداد عادل هم بعد از پایان سخنرانی رییس جمهور وقت، نزد فرای رفت و از او به دلیل یک عمر تلاش برای معرفی فرهنگ و تمدن ایران زمین به مردم جهان سپاسگزاری کرد.
عصرایران ؛جعفر محمدی - در ششم بهمن 1386 جشنواره بین‌المللی فارابی در ایران برگزار شد و "ریچارد فرای"به عنوان مهمان رئیس جمهور وقت ایران در آن حاضر شد و مورد تقدیر ویژه قرار گرفت. 

غلامعلی حداد عادل، نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس شورای اسلامی و رییس وقت کمیسیون فرهنگی مجلس هم بعد از پایان سخنرانی رییس جمهور وقت، نزد فرای رفت و از او به دلیل یک عمر تلاش برای معرفی فرهنگ و تمدن ایران زمین به مردم جهان سپاسگزاری کرد.

تقدیر رئیس جمهور وقت ایران از ریچارد فرای به پاس یک عمر تلاش او برای شناساندن فرهنگ و تمدن ایران به جهان / این عکس را باشگاه خبرنگاران که وابسته به صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی است ، منتشر کرده است.




فرای در این مراسم، از دولت ایران خواست اجازه دهد که بعد از مرگ، پیکرش را در کنار زاینده رود دفن کنند. احمدی نژاد ، نه تنها با این درخواست موافقت کرد ، بلکه خانه ای را هم به او اهدا کرد که تا آخر عمرش بتواند در ایران زندگی کند.

حال که فرای از دیده از دنیا فروبسته است، دو سؤال منطقی از کسانی که مخالفت خود را دفن فرای در ایران را اعلام می کنند مطرح می کنیم و امیدواریم به جای آن که یکی از برچسب هایی که همواره در جیب شان دارند را نصیب ما کنند ، مثل آدم های عاقل بدان جواب دهند؟

گروه های تندرو در اصفهان، با هجوم به آرامگاه دو ایران شناس ، خواستار تخریب آن شدند و مخالفت خود با دفن فرای را اعلام کردند.




1 - اگر همان گونه که می گویید فرای جاسوس بوده است ، چرا وقتی این جاسوس زنده بود و به ایران آمد و رئیس جمهور وقت و رئیس کمیسیون فرهنگی مجلس از وی تقدیر کردند ، چیزی نگفتید و اعتراضی نکردید؟ واقعاً یک جاسوس زنده خطرناک تر است یا یک جسد بی جان؟

اگر پاسخی برای آن سکوت و این هیاهو ندارید ، قبول کنید که دارید سیاسی کاری می کنید. چون دولت مقبول خودتان ، حق داشت از فرای تقدیر کند و به او خانه ای تاریخی و مجلل اهدا کند ولی دولت رقیب ، حق ندارد در تجلیل از یک عمر خدمات این ایران شناس و در عمل به وصیت اش ، حتی یک قبر هم به او بدهد!
کمی تقوا ، مخصوصاً برای کسانی که ادعاها دارند، بد نیست.

چند نفر از نمایندگان اصفهان با نوشتن نامه ای به رئیس جمهور او را تهدید کردند که در صورت دفن فرای با "عکس العمل شدید کنترل نشده مردمی" مواجه خواهد شد!این نمایندگان نگفته اند که اگر فرای جاسوس بود ، چرا این عکس العمل کذایی را هنگام سفر او به ایران و اصفهان و دیدار با رئیس جمهور وقت ، راه نینداختند؟!






خانه ای در اصفهان که احمدی نژاد به فرای اهدا کرده بود



2 - می گویید جاسوس است و وقتی هم این جاسوس به ایران رفت و آمد می کرد اصلاً اعتراضی نداشتید. حالا بفرمایید این آقا دقیقاً چه جاسوسی هایی می کرده است و چه سندی دارید؟ این که چشم تان را ببندید و دهان تان را باز کنید و بگویید فلانی جاسوس بوده که نشد حرف. همین اتهام را می شود بدون دلیل و مدرک درباه خودتان هم مطرح کرد.
احتمالاً یکی از حوزه های جاسوسی او ، دربارهای سلسله های پادشاهی کهن ایران بوده است چرا که به عنوان یک ایران شناس - و به قول موسوی بجنوردی،بزرگ ترین ایران شناس جهان - به زبان های اوستایی، سغدی و پهلوی آشنایی کامل داشت.

پس لطفاً درباره سکوت تان در هنگام سفر فرای به ایران و تقدیر احمدی نژاد از او توضیحی دهید و اسناد جاسوس بودن او را منتشر نمایید. البته سندتان "سند" باشد ، نه چیزی که خودتان نوشته باشید و بعد همان را به عنوان سند، ارائه دهید. متوجه که می شوید؟!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@Ostad

توی اون یکی تاپیک دیدم که نوشتی پدربزرگت به رحمت خدا رفته. خدا رحمتش کنه و به شما و بقیه بازمانده ها صبر بده.

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## haman10

@mohsen , dadash khodet midooni ke man hezbollahiam dar had berezill 

vali vaghean een joor harakan besiar zesht va zanandast , een kara be hich vajh tojih nadaran ....

faghat baes mishe javoona zade shan az hame chi .....

akhe een che harekati hast ? barbar ha ham hamle nemikonan ye ja injoori takhrib konan



Serpentine said:


> @Ostad
> 
> توی اون یکی تاپیک دیدم دیدم که نوشتی پدربزرگت به رحمت خدا رفته. خدا رحمتش کنه و به شما و بقیه بازمانده ها صبر بده.


vay , az samim ghalb tasliat migam dadash !!

@Ostad jaan , khoda be shoma va khoonevadeye mohtaramet sabr bede

ghame akhart bashe aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> @Ostad
> 
> توی اون یکی تاپیک دیدم دیدم که نوشتی پدربزرگت به رحمت خدا رفته. خدا رحمتش کنه و به شما و بقیه بازمانده ها صبر بده.


ممنون، خدا رفتگان شما رو هم غریق رحمت کنه .
مرگش طوری بود که خودش میخواست . بنابراین یه جورایی خوشحالم از اینکه به آرزوش رسید.



haman10 said:


> vay , az samim ghalb tasliat migam dadash !!
> 
> @Ostad jaan , khoda be shoma va khoonevadeye mohtaramet sabr bede
> 
> ghame akhart


ممنون هامان جان

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> ممنون، خدا رفتگان شما رو هم غریق رحمت کنه .
> مرگش طوری بود که خودش میخواست . بنابراین یه جورایی خوشحالم از اینکه به آرزوش رسید.



خوب چی از این بهتر؟ من هم همین3 روز پیش اولین سالگرد فوت پدرم بود و تنها چیزی که توی این یک سال تسکینم میداد همین بود که خیلی خوب و با عزت و احترام رفت. تا ثانیه آخر هم روی پای خودش بود، همونطور که خودش میخواست. وگرنه مرگ که برای همه هست، چه خوبه که به بهترین شکل ممکن باشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gilamard

dear @Ostad, I'm really sorry for your loss

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> خوب چی از این بهتر؟ من هم همین3 روز پیش اولین سالگرد فوت پدرم بود و تنها چیزی که توی این یک سال تسکینم میداد همین بود که خیلی خوب و با عزت و احترام رفت. تا ثانیه آخر هم روی پای خودش بود، همونطور که خودش میخواست. وگرنه مرگ که برای همه هست، چه خوبه که به بهترین شکل ممکن باشه.


سالگرد شون رو تسلیت میگم ، کاملا موافقم


Gilamard said:


> dear @Ostad, I'm really sorry for your loss


thanks friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> سالگرد شون رو تسلیت میگم ، کاملا موافقم



ممنون

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> خوب چی از این بهتر؟ من هم همین3 روز پیش اولین سالگرد فوت پدرم بود و تنها چیزی که توی این یک سال تسکینم میداد همین بود که خیلی خوب و با عزت و احترام رفت. تا ثانیه آخر هم روی پای خودش بود، همونطور که خودش میخواست. وگرنه مرگ که برای همه هست، چه خوبه که به بهترین شکل ممکن باشه.



ishala roohesh shad basheo morede rahmate khoda

@Ostad tasliat migam behetoon ishala ham khodet zende bashi ham ghame akhar bashe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> ishala roohesh shad basheo morede rahmate khoda
> 
> @Ostad tasliat migam behetoon ishala ham khodet zende bashi ham ghame akhar bashe


mamnoun aziz khoda raftegan shoma ro ham rahmat kone.
__________________________
dustan az hamatoun mamnunam. 
but lets change the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

guys introduce me your favourite songs. i need in nice music


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> *دو سؤال منطقی از کسانی که این روزها خیلی داد می کشند و تهدید می کنند*
> در ششم بهمن 1386 جشنواره بین‌المللی فارابی در ایران برگزار شد و "ریچارد فرای"به عنوان مهمان رئیس جمهور وقت ایران در آن حاضر شد و مورد تقدیر ویژه قرار گرفت. غلامعلی حداد عادل هم بعد از پایان سخنرانی رییس جمهور وقت، نزد فرای رفت و از او به دلیل یک عمر تلاش برای معرفی فرهنگ و تمدن ایران زمین به مردم جهان سپاسگزاری کرد.
> عصرایران ؛جعفر محمدی - در ششم بهمن 1386 جشنواره بین‌المللی فارابی در ایران برگزار شد و "ریچارد فرای"به عنوان مهمان رئیس جمهور وقت ایران در آن حاضر شد و مورد تقدیر ویژه قرار گرفت.
> 
> غلامعلی حداد عادل، نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس شورای اسلامی و رییس وقت کمیسیون فرهنگی مجلس هم بعد از پایان سخنرانی رییس جمهور وقت، نزد فرای رفت و از او به دلیل یک عمر تلاش برای معرفی فرهنگ و تمدن ایران زمین به مردم جهان سپاسگزاری کرد.
> 
> تقدیر رئیس جمهور وقت ایران از ریچارد فرای به پاس یک عمر تلاش او برای شناساندن فرهنگ و تمدن ایران به جهان / این عکس را باشگاه خبرنگاران که وابسته به صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی است ، منتشر کرده است.
> 
> 
> 
> فرای در این مراسم، از دولت ایران خواست اجازه دهد که بعد از مرگ، پیکرش را در کنار زاینده رود دفن کنند. احمدی نژاد ، نه تنها با این درخواست موافقت کرد ، بلکه خانه ای را هم به او اهدا کرد که تا آخر عمرش بتواند در ایران زندگی کند.
> 
> حال که فرای از دیده از دنیا فروبسته است، دو سؤال منطقی از کسانی که مخالفت خود را دفن فرای در ایران را اعلام می کنند مطرح می کنیم و امیدواریم به جای آن که یکی از برچسب هایی که همواره در جیب شان دارند را نصیب ما کنند ، مثل آدم های عاقل بدان جواب دهند؟
> 
> گروه های تندرو در اصفهان، با هجوم به آرامگاه دو ایران شناس ، خواستار تخریب آن شدند و مخالفت خود با دفن فرای را اعلام کردند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - اگر همان گونه که می گویید فرای جاسوس بوده است ، چرا وقتی این جاسوس زنده بود و به ایران آمد و رئیس جمهور وقت و رئیس کمیسیون فرهنگی مجلس از وی تقدیر کردند ، چیزی نگفتید و اعتراضی نکردید؟ واقعاً یک جاسوس زنده خطرناک تر است یا یک جسد بی جان؟
> 
> اگر پاسخی برای آن سکوت و این هیاهو ندارید ، قبول کنید که دارید سیاسی کاری می کنید. چون دولت مقبول خودتان ، حق داشت از فرای تقدیر کند و به او خانه ای تاریخی و مجلل اهدا کند ولی دولت رقیب ، حق ندارد در تجلیل از یک عمر خدمات این ایران شناس و در عمل به وصیت اش ، حتی یک قبر هم به او بدهد!
> کمی تقوا ، مخصوصاً برای کسانی که ادعاها دارند، بد نیست.
> 
> چند نفر از نمایندگان اصفهان با نوشتن نامه ای به رئیس جمهور او را تهدید کردند که در صورت دفن فرای با "عکس العمل شدید کنترل نشده مردمی" مواجه خواهد شد!این نمایندگان نگفته اند که اگر فرای جاسوس بود ، چرا این عکس العمل کذایی را هنگام سفر او به ایران و اصفهان و دیدار با رئیس جمهور وقت ، راه نینداختند؟!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خانه ای در اصفهان که احمدی نژاد به فرای اهدا کرده بود
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - می گویید جاسوس است و وقتی هم این جاسوس به ایران رفت و آمد می کرد اصلاً اعتراضی نداشتید. حالا بفرمایید این آقا دقیقاً چه جاسوسی هایی می کرده است و چه سندی دارید؟ این که چشم تان را ببندید و دهان تان را باز کنید و بگویید فلانی جاسوس بوده که نشد حرف. همین اتهام را می شود بدون دلیل و مدرک درباه خودتان هم مطرح کرد.
> احتمالاً یکی از حوزه های جاسوسی او ، دربارهای سلسله های پادشاهی کهن ایران بوده است چرا که به عنوان یک ایران شناس - و به قول موسوی بجنوردی،بزرگ ترین ایران شناس جهان - به زبان های اوستایی، سغدی و پهلوی آشنایی کامل داشت.
> 
> پس لطفاً درباره سکوت تان در هنگام سفر فرای به ایران و تقدیر احمدی نژاد از او توضیحی دهید و اسناد جاسوس بودن او را منتشر نمایید. البته سندتان "سند" باشد ، نه چیزی که خودتان نوشته باشید و بعد همان را به عنوان سند، ارائه دهید. متوجه که می شوید؟!


 سیاستهای فرهنگی احمدی نزاد مورد تایید اصول گرایان نبود و این یکی از بزرگترین دلایل مخالفت این جماعت با احمدی نژاد بود. دعواهای مجلس با احمدی نزاد که هنوز خاطرتون هست ان شاء الله( چند ماه بیشتر نگذشته)، هر روز خدا یه درگیری بود. پس سیاسی کاری رو بهونه نکنید، خیلی از طرف خوششون میومد تو همون خونش دفنش میکردن میشد زیارتگاه ارادتمندان از احمدی نژاد گرفته تا هر کس دیگه، کسی هم کاری به کارشون ندشت، آخه تبدیل زاینده رود به قبرستون درسته؟
-------------------
در ضمن تسلیت میگم، خدا بیامرزدشون

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> سیاستهای فرهنگی احمدی نزاد مورد تایید اصول گرایان نبود و این یکی از بزرگترین دلایل مخالفت این جماعت با احمدی نژاد بود. دعواهای مجلس با احمدی نزاد که هنوز خاطرتون هست ان شاء الله( چند ماه بیشتر نگذشته)، هر روز خدا یه درگیری بود. پس سیاسی کاری رو بهونه نکنید، خیلی از طرف خوششون میومد تو همون خونش دفنش میکردن میشد زیارتگاه ارادتمندان از احمدی نژاد گرفته تا هر کس دیگه، کسی هم کاری به کارشون ندشت، آخه تبدیل زاینده رود به قبرستون درسته؟


een dorost ama takhrib oon mahal mesle barbar ha ham rahesh nist .

mishe aroom eteraz kard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> سیاستهای فرهنگی احمدی نزاد مورد تایید اصول گرایان نبود و این یکی از بزرگترین دلایل مخالفت این جماعت با احمدی نژاد بود. دعواهای مجلس با احمدی نزاد که هنوز خاطرتون هست ان شاء الله( چند ماه بیشتر نگذشته)، هر روز خدا یه درگیری بود. پس سیاسی کاری رو بهونه نکنید، خیلی از طرف خوششون میومد تو همون خونش دفنش میکردن میشد زیارتگاه ارادتمندان از احمدی نژاد گرفته تا هر کس دیگه، کسی هم کاری به کارشون ندشت، آخه تبدیل زاینده رود به قبرستون درسته؟
> -------------------
> در ضمن تسلیت میگم، خدا بیامرزدشون


ممنون، خدا رفقگان شما رو هم بیامرزه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

*
1 - اگر همان گونه که می گویید فرای جاسوس بوده است ، چرا وقتی این جاسوس زنده بود و به ایران آمد و رئیس جمهور وقت و رئیس کمیسیون فرهنگی مجلس از وی تقدیر کردند ، چیزی نگفتید و اعتراضی نکردید؟ واقعاً یک جاسوس زنده خطرناک تر است یا یک جسد بی جان؟

اگر پاسخی برای آن سکوت و این هیاهو ندارید ، قبول کنید که دارید سیاسی کاری می کنید. چون دولت مقبول خودتان ، حق داشت از فرای تقدیر کند و به او خانه ای تاریخی و مجلل اهدا کند ولی دولت رقیب ، حق ندارد در تجلیل از یک عمر خدمات این ایران شناس و در عمل به وصیت اش ، حتی یک قبر هم به او بدهد!* 
این تیکش سوال منم هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> een dorost ama takhrib oon mahal mesle barbar ha ham rahesh nist .
> 
> mishe aroom eteraz kard


به هر حال بعضیا کله شون داغه، این دولت هم لبخنداش واسه آمریکاییهاست، بی اعتنایی و کج دهنی هاش هم واسه داخلی ها، نتیجه اش میشه همین وضعی که هست
یه عده این کار دولت رو یه امتیاز دیگه به آمریکاییها میبینن میزنن به سیم آخر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

@haman10 hasti dadashi

Edit : bro tahghir be har nahvi kare dorosti nist hala tahghiyr ghomi yechizi tahghiyer nezhadi yechize digeast az in badtar inke ke shahede in bashi vali ba bitafavoy az kenaresh rad beshi man ba oon bashar 1 bar ham dahan be dahan nashodam oonam dasht hey cherto pert migoft ta inke oomad bahs nezhadi roo matrah kard ba in voojood bahash dahn be dahan nashodam sari raftam mod roo tag kardam jomleye oon roo ham avordam neshunesh dadam goftam banesh kon chand saat bad az inke taraf hesabi troll kard javabam roo dad goft oon jomley ke avordi roo nemitunam peyda konam dasht taraf keshi mikard ba hezar bad bakht barjashtam 100 page roo 2 bare check kardam ta tunestam postesho peyda konam ham shomareye post roo dadam ham linke safharoo gozashtam bazam hich kari nakard sedash roo ham dar nayavord fekonam to zehnesh in bude ke man bar nemigardam oonhame page roo check konam akharesh sare in ghazi hich kari nakard kar be foshkari man ba oon keshi mod ham ye ekhtare dastejami dad saro tahesh roo mast mali kard inhame irani ham dashtan nega mikardan yenafar nayomad bego in cherto pert ha chie dari migi

behar hal man kenef shode budam mikhastam yejoory hale taraf roo begiram goftam oon map ha roo bezaram , kar ke kare man bud alaki gardan ino oonam nemindazam khodam gardan migirim alanam ke in troll ban shode rafte nemidunam chera darim in mozu roo hey keshesh midim !!!!! @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

INDIC said:


> Is there any limit in browsing/downloads in gigabytes/terabytes or you download as much you want.



No, there is no limit. They started with Austin because Austin is turning into a competition for Silicon Valley, California, technology-wise of course. My current download speed is about 60Mbps. On certain Google services such as Google Drive I have maxed out my download speed.



Azizam said:


> How much does it take to travel from Iran to Turkey on plane? And is it cheap by comparison?
> 
> 
> We have to pay about the same price for 30mbps connection. USA must be awesome!



That highly depends on where you live. You could get COMCAST 25Mbps or even AT&T 6Mbps for about the same price after its promotion period. Google Fiber is something extraordinary even in the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Is that a Baha'i tomb that was destroyed?


The second picture is from Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

mohsen said:


> جواب اونی که میگه اینا زورشون نمیرسید که تخریب نکردن = کافر همه را به کیش خود پندارد
> ---------------------------------
> 
> نماینده مردم اصفهان حجت الاسلام سالک در تذکری به رئیس جمهور گفت: بنده شب گذشته حضوری با آقای روحانی صحبت کردم. از آقای رئیس جمهور و وزیر کشور درخواست می‌کنم که هرچه سریعتر جلوی ورود جنازه پلید ریچار فرای جاسوس سازمان سیای امریکا برای دفن در اصفهان در کنار قبر* استاد سارقش آرتور پوپ* در جوار رودخانه زاینده رود گرفته شود و به نمایندگان اعلام می‌کنم که زاینده رود به رودخانه* مرده رود* تبدیل شده است.
> 
> وی گفت: همان پوپ که با رضا قلدر ملاقات کرد، همان پوپ که سارق محراب هزار و چند ساله مسجد اصفهان در موزه نیویورک است، همان پوپ که دلال عتیقه‌جات ایران است. ریچارد فرای شاگرد اوست. ۴ بار در کشورهای مختلف جاسوسی کرده و خودش می‌گوید کارهایی کردم که موجب ناراحتی مردم شده است. مشاور بنیاد اشرف پهلوی است. مشاور ماهنامه ایران نامه است و در دهه ۷۰ برای جمع آوری اطلاعات محرمانه به ایران آمده و از دولت خاتمی تقدیرنامه گرفته است.
> 
> نماینده مردم اصفهان در مجلس افزود: آقای روحانی؛ اجازه ندهید که قطاع الطریق فرهنگی اسلامی ایران در اصفهان دفن شود و مردم تحمل نخواهند کرد و هر حادثه‌ای اتفاق بیفتد برعهده مسئولان ذی ربط خواهد بود.
> ---------------------
> نمیدونم چه اصراری هست یه عده میخوان زاینده رود رو تبدیل به قبرستون بکنن، اونم قبرستون آمریکاییها


اصولا چی داری می گی مشتی؟
اصلا داری در مورد چی صحبت می کنی؟
نماینده ی مفتخور فلان جا رو ول کن که از روی نابخردی چی داره می گه؟
خودت آیا با دلایل متقن و مستدل و با تحقیق و تفحس به این نتیجه رسیدی که اون قاچاقچی بود و این یکی جاسوس و عامل سیا؟
یا داری بدون دلیل و مدرک گناه دیگران رو می شوری؟
من نمیدونم چرا تو این دوره زمونه از این 7 میلیارد آدم 6920000000 نفرش دزد و قاچاقچی و عامل سیا و موساد شدن
بابا من اگه مدرکم داشتم اینجوری راجع به دیگران صحبت نمی کردم چه برسه به اینکه تمام اطلاعات آبکیم رو هم از توی این سایت و اون سایت اونم به روایت از یه مشت آدمایی باشه که در مورد صحت کلامشون به اندازه ی یه دریا شک و تردید وجود داره
آقا اونی که توی سوریه هم داره قبر این و اونو نبش می کنه هم برا خودش دلایلی داره
نزنید این حرفا رو
نه این یارو از ابوسفیان گناهکارتره و نه جسدش از زنده ی ابوسفیان خطرناکتر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Islam shall be the winner said:


> اصولا چی داری می گی مشتی؟
> اصلا داری در مورد چی صحبت می کنی؟
> نماینده ی مفتخور فلان جا رو ول کن که از روی نابخردی چی داره می گه؟
> خودت آیا با دلایل متقن و مستدل و با تحقیق و تفحس به این نتیجه رسیدی که اون قاچاقچی بود و این یکی جاسوس و عامل سیا؟
> یا داری بدون دلیل و مدرک گناه دیگران رو می شوری؟
> من نمیدونم چرا تو این دوره زمونه از این 7 میلیارد آدم 6920000000 نفرش دزد و قاچاقچی و عامل سیا و موساد شدن
> بابا من اگه مدرکم داشتم اینجوری راجع به دیگران صحبت نمی کردم چه برسه به اینکه تمام اطلاعات آبکیم رو هم از توی این سایت و اون سایت اونم به روایت از یه مشت آدمایی باشه که در مورد صحت کلامشون به اندازه ی یه دریا شک و تردید وجود داره
> آقا اونی که توی سوریه هم داره قبر این و اونو نبش می کنه هم برا خودش دلایلی داره
> نزنید این حرفا رو
> نه این یارو از ابوسفیان گناهکارتره و نه جسدش از زنده ی ابوسفیان خطرناکتر



یکی از شعارهای انقلاب ایران این بود : دفع حداقلی جذب حداکثری
اما به نظر میاد بعضی از افراطیون برعکس این شعار عمل میکنن و جز خودشون و تفکر خودشون هیچ سلیقه و تفکر دیگه ای رو تاب تحمل ندارن
فقط فکرشو بکن که این خبر بپیچه توو دنیا : ایرانیان به جسد یک ایرانشناس اجازه ی دفن ندادند. بعدش حساب کن مردم دنیا چی فکر میکنن درباره ایران و انقلابش!
مگه شعارمون نبود که انقلابمونو باید صادر کنیم کشورای دیگه؟
اینجوری شدنیه آیا؟؟
اینجوری که هرچی طرفدار هم داریم یواش یواش دفع میکنیم چیزی از انقلاب نمیمونه
گیرم جاسوس باشه گیرم دزدیم کرده باشه الان دیگه فوت شده.میخواستن موقعی که احمدی نژاد توو تهران بهش خونه جایزه داد دستگیرش کنن الان دیگه دیره و یارو مرده و جسدش هیچ خطری نداره برا اسلام و انقلاب.اگر بذارن دفن شه خودش یه تبلیغ خوب به نفع ایرانه.توو سراسر دنیا..اما اگر جلوشو بگیرن و خبرش پخش شه مردم دنیا احتمالا بازم ایران رو با کره شمالی مقایسه خواهند کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> یکی از شعارهای انقلاب ایران این بود : دفع حداقلی جذب حداکثری
> اما به نظر میاد بعضی از افراطیون برعکس این شعار عمل میکنن و جز خودشون و تفکر خودشون هیچ سلیقه و تفکر دیگه ای رو تاب تحمل ندارن
> فقط فکرشو بکن که این خبر بپیچه توو دنیا : ایرانیان به جسد یک ایرانشناس اجازه ی دفن ندادند. بعدش حساب کن مردم دنیا چی فکر میکنن درباره ایران و انقلابش!
> مگه شعارمون نبود که انقلابمونو باید صادر کنیم کشورای دیگه؟
> اینجوری شدنیه آیا؟؟
> اینجوری که هرچی طرفدار هم داریم یواش یواش دفع میکنیم چیزی از انقلاب نمیمونه
> گیرم جاسوس باشه گیرم دزدیم کرده باشه الان دیگه فوت شده.میخواستن موقعی که احمدی نژاد توو تهران بهش خونه جایزه داد دستگیرش کنن الان دیگه دیره و یارو مرده و جسدش هیچ خطری نداره برا اسلام و انقلاب.اگر بذارن دفن شه خودش یه تبلیغ خوب به نفع ایرانه.توو سراسر دنیا..اما اگر جلوشو بگیرن و خبرش پخش شه مردم دنیا احتمالا بازم ایران رو با کره شمالی مقایسه خواهند کرد


امان از شعبون بی مخ ها امان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> @haman10 hasti dadashi
> 
> Edit : bro tahghir be har nahvi kare dorosti nist hala tahghiyr ghomi yechizi tahghiyer nezhadi yechize digeast az in badtar inke ke shahede in bashi vali ba bitafavoy az kenaresh rad beshi man ba oon bashar 1 bar ham dahan be dahan nashodam oonam dasht hey cherto pert migoft ta inke oomad bahs nezhadi roo matrah kard ba in voojood bahash dahn be dahan nashodam sari raftam mod roo tag kardam jomleye oon roo ham avordam neshunesh dadam goftam banesh kon chand saat bad az inke taraf hesabi troll kard javabam roo dad goft oon jomley ke avordi roo nemitunam peyda konam dasht taraf keshi mikard ba hezar bad bakht barjashtam 100 page roo 2 bare check kardam ta tunestam postesho peyda konam ham shomareye post roo dadam ham linke safharoo gozashtam bazam hich kari nakard sedash roo ham dar nayavord fekonam to zehnesh in bude ke man bar nemigardam oonhame page roo check konam akharesh sare in ghazi hich kari nakard kar be foshkari man ba oon keshi mod ham ye ekhtare dastejami dad saro tahesh roo mast mali kard inhame irani ham dashtan nega mikardan yenafar nayomad bego in cherto pert ha chie dari migi
> 
> behar hal man kenef shode budam mikhastam yejoory hale taraf roo begiram goftam oon map ha roo bezaram , kar ke kare man bud alaki gardan ino oonam nemindazam khodam gardan migirim alanam ke in troll ban shode rafte nemidunam chera darim in mozu roo hey keshesh midim !!!!! @haman10



salam dadash , ghorboonet beram aksare member haye irani inja azarian . manam khoonevadeye madarim azari hastan .

baadesham khodet midooni tooye iran aslan in chiza matrah nist , de akhe age bahs nejadi matrah bood tooye iran ke mesle araba badbakht o bichare boodim 

Be khoda ghassam mikhoram ke man alan tooye kermanshah zendegi mikonam va hame ham midoonan ke man nesfam azarie ..... ama hichki (baa inke mardom kermanshah hame kordan) hich vaght hata yek bar behem na tohin karde na cherto pert gofte !!!

tanha chizi ke mardom hameye iran dar mored azari ha migan be tabriz va jahaye didanish marboot mishe . ino khodetam midooni .

akhe bahs nejadi tooye sale 2014 aslan maskhare hast va joke !!! bebin fadat sham maa hamamoon irani hastim , ham dige ru doost darim va be khatere in keshvar khoon dadim ta be inja reside ......

shoma dige mard aghel va baleghi hasti , age 2 nafar ham bian cherto pert began va ghalat moft bokonan ke nabayd az hameye iran motenafer beshi  !!

dorost migam ya na ? hata age 100 nafar ham bian chert began bazam chizio sabet nemikone !!! hodood 20% jamiat iran azarian !!! in midooni yani chi ? 

baadesham be khoda ghassam man khodam half kurd hastam , half-azeri !!! yani manam mesle shoma persian nistam .

ama be nazaret moheme ke che nejadi darim ? yaani tooye kodoom keshvar pishrafteye donya bahs nejadi matrah hast ?

==========================

kholase migam :

maa hamamoon irani hastim , che kord che azari chr fars , balooch , gilak va ...........

ama hamamoon vase in aboo khaak khooon ha dadim ta be inja reside .

man migam "UNITY " yani vahdat az hame chi mohem tare . man shoma ru be khoda kheyli doost daram .

ama ye tosie mikonam behet ( cho senam azat bishtare , jaaye amooto daram  ) :

hich vaght taht tasir 3-4 ta comment yek nafar ke aslan maloom nist vase chi oomade tooye site gharar nagir .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> salam dadash , ghorboonet beram aksare member haye irani inja azarian . manam khoonevadeye madarim azari hastan .
> 
> baadesham khodet midooni tooye iran aslan in chiza matrah nist , de akhe age bahs nejadi matrah bood tooye iran ke mesle araba badbakht o bichare boodim
> 
> Be khoda ghassam mikhoram ke man alan tooye kermanshah zendegi mikonam va hame ham midoonan ke man nesfam azarie ..... ama hichki (baa inke mardom kermanshah hame kordan) hich vaght hata yek bar behem na tohin karde na cherto pert gofte !!!
> 
> tanha chizi ke mardom hameye iran dar mored azari ha migan be tabriz va jahaye didanish marboot mishe . ino khodetam midooni .
> 
> akhe bahs nejadi tooye sale 2014 aslan maskhare hast va joke !!! bebin fadat sham maa hamamoon irani hastim , ham dige ru doost darim va be khatere in keshvar khoon dadim ta be inja reside ......
> 
> shoma dige mard aghel va baleghi hasti , age 2 nafar ham bian cherto pert began va ghalat moft bokonan ke nabayd az hameye iran motenafer beshi  !!
> 
> dorost migam ya na ? hata age 100 nafar ham bian chert began bazam chizio sabet nemikone !!! hodood 20% jamiat iran azarian !!! in midooni yani chi ?
> 
> baadesham be khoda ghassam man khodam half kurd hastam , half-azeri !!! yani manam mesle shoma persian nistam .
> 
> ama be nazaret moheme ke che nejadi darim ? yaani tooye kodoom keshvar pishrafteye donya bahs nejadi matrah hast ?
> 
> ==========================
> 
> kholase migam :
> 
> maa hamamoon irani hastim , che kord che azari chr fars , balooch , gilak va ...........
> 
> ama hamamoon vase in aboo khaak khooon ha dadim ta be inja reside .
> 
> man migam "UNITY " yani vahdat az hame chi mohem tare . man shoma ru be khoda kheyli doost daram .
> 
> ama ye tosie mikonam behet ( cho senam azat bishtare , jaaye amooto daram  ) :
> 
> hich vaght taht tasir 3-4 ta comment yek nafar ke aslan maloom nist vase chi oomade tooye site gharar nagir .


 bebin dadasham age man bekham tahte taasir charta adam troll gharar begiram intory ghati konam ke roozam rooz nemishe
chizi ke man roo kehyli asabani kard in bud ke mod ba voojoodi ke midid in dare cheghalati mikone bazam hich kari nakard man 2 bare tagesh kardam bare avval bahune avord migoft nemitonam post e troll roo peydakonam vaghti ham ke man poste oon troll roo vase mod peyda kardam bazam sedasho dar nayavord hich kari nakard engar na engar ke linke oon pagi ke taghir nezhadi mikard roo behesh dadae basham ! bahs tahghire nezhadi shayad baraye shoma darkesh moshkel bash vali in chizye ke man 1 saniye ham tahamol nemikonam behar hal ke dige gozash negah ha roo bayad be jolo bashe na be aghab in bahs roo saritar tamoom konim arzeshesh roo nadare alaki asab khord konim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> bebin dadasham age man bekham tahte taasir charta adam troll gharar begiram intory ghati konam ke roozam rooz nemishe
> chizi ke man roo kehyli asabani kard in bud ke mod ba voojoodi ke midid in dare cheghalati mikone bazam hich kari nakard man 2 bare tagesh kardam bare avval bahune avord migoft nemitonam post e troll roo peydakonam vaghti ham ke man poste oon troll roo vase mod peyda kardam bazam sedasho dar nayavord hich kari nakard engar na engar ke like oon pagi ke taghir nezhadi mikard roo behesh dadae basham ! bahs tahghire nezhadi shayad baraye shoma darkesh moshkel bash vali in chizye ke man 1 saniye ham tahamol nemikonam behar hal ke dige gozash negah ha roo bayad be jolo bashe na be aghab in bahs roo saritar tamoom konim arzeshesh roo nadare alaki asab khord konim


ghabool daram , een bahs ha fayede nadaran .

ama chand ta nokte dige migamo dige tamoomesh mikonam 

1-man nemidoonam oon yaro che posti gozashte , ama ghalat ezafi mikone har ki bahs nejadi kone

2- serpentine nemitoone yek nafar ru dar ja ban kone , bayad 3 ta infraction begire baad ban mishe . chon ban mostaghim nadarim .

be har hal khoshhalam ke bargashti 

welcome back brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> welcome back brother


ty bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> guys introduce me your favourite songs. i need in nice music


99% of the music I listen to is trance/EDM

I've been listening to a lot of Orjan Nilsen lately

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> اصولا چی داری می گی مشتی؟
> اصلا داری در مورد چی صحبت می کنی؟
> نماینده ی مفتخور فلان جا رو ول کن که از روی نابخردی چی داره می گه؟
> خودت آیا با دلایل متقن و مستدل و با تحقیق و تفحس به این نتیجه رسیدی که اون قاچاقچی بود و این یکی جاسوس و عامل سیا؟
> یا داری بدون دلیل و مدرک گناه دیگران رو می شوری؟
> من نمیدونم چرا تو این دوره زمونه از این 7 میلیارد آدم 6920000000 نفرش دزد و قاچاقچی و عامل سیا و موساد شدن
> بابا من اگه مدرکم داشتم اینجوری راجع به دیگران صحبت نمی کردم چه برسه به اینکه تمام اطلاعات آبکیم رو هم از توی این سایت و اون سایت اونم به روایت از یه مشت آدمایی باشه که در مورد صحت کلامشون به اندازه ی یه دریا شک و تردید وجود داره
> آقا اونی که توی سوریه هم داره قبر این و اونو نبش می کنه هم برا خودش دلایلی داره
> نزنید این حرفا رو
> نه این یارو از ابوسفیان گناهکارتره و نه جسدش از زنده ی ابوسفیان خطرناکتر


اقا جان گیرم که طرف تو خاطراتش به جاسوسی برای سیا اعتراف نکرده، گیرم که وزارت اطلاعات ایران گزارش جاسوس بودن این ادم رو منتشر نکرده، گیرم که (طبق سنت همیشگی یهودیها) اسناد تاریخی جعلی هم بیرون نداده. گیرم که همه این چیزایی که گفتم دروغ باشه.تو شرایطی هستیم که آمریکا حتی برای نماینده ایران تو سازمان ملل روادید صادر نمیکنه، آقا جان نمیخوایم یه یهودی امریکایی کنار زاینده رود دفن شه، اون جا نه طویله هست نه قبرستون آمریکایی ها، حالا شما چی میگی؟.


----------



## Gilamard

Abii said:


> 99% of the music I listen to is trance/EDM
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of Orjan Nilsen lately



the second one is nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ghara ghan said:


> bebin dadasham age man bekham tahte taasir charta adam troll gharar begiram intory ghati konam ke roozam rooz nemishe
> chizi ke man roo kehyli asabani kard in bud ke mod ba voojoodi ke midid in dare cheghalati mikone bazam hich kari nakard man 2 bare tagesh kardam bare avval bahune avord migoft nemitonam post e troll roo peydakonam vaghti ham ke man poste oon troll roo vase mod peyda kardam bazam sedasho dar nayavord hich kari nakard engar na engar ke linke oon pagi ke taghir nezhadi mikard roo behesh dadae basham ! bahs tahghire nezhadi shayad baraye shoma darkesh moshkel bash vali in chizye ke man 1 saniye ham tahamol nemikonam behar hal ke dige gozash negah ha roo bayad be jolo bashe na be aghab in bahs roo saritar tamoom konim arzeshesh roo nadare alaki asab khord konim



Ghabl az inke inghadr zud ghezavat koni, hadeaghal mirafti on posti ro ke azat posrsidam kojast mididi bebini hastesh hanuz ya na. man yadam bud ke on post ro pak karde budam va alan gofti shak kardam 2bare raftam peidash kardam tuie 20 safhe pish va didam ke pakesh kardam. man chandin vaghte inja mod hastam va ghabl az hame, sarsakht tarin mokhalefe bahs ha ya tohin haie nejadi hastam. kasi ro ham hamun deighe aval ban nemikonam. agar ensaf dashte bashi baiad ghabul koni ke chandin va chand bar hadeaghal post haie khode shoma ro ignore kardam va serfan delete kardam, haminjur baghie karbara. chon delam nemikhad inja mohiti be vojud biad ke kasi fekr kone zendan hast. jalebe hamun kasi ke man ro motahham be unfair budan kard khodesh chandin bar be fars ha tuie hamin thread tohin karde bud va ghamchenin anvae digeie tohin alaihe barkhi karbaraie mazhabi, va man faghat post ha ro pak kardam. baghie karbara ham midunam ke man cheghadr az bahsaie nejadi va jodaie talabane bizar hastam.

yek chize dg inke, man ham mesle hameie mellat karo zendegi daram va in thread ham ke mashala bazi ruz ha 20 safhe behesh ezafe mishe, man nemitunam biam 20 safhe ro bekhunam ta bebinam kesi tohin karde ya na , ta jaie ke karbara report mikonan va khodam mibinam, takhalofat ro pak mikonam. hala age yek vaght yek ya 2 post az zire dastam dar rafte bashe har moghe, dalil nemishe ke man racist ya bi ensaf basham.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

mohsen said:


> اقا جان گیرم که طرف تو خاطراتش به جاسوسی برای سیا اعتراف نکرده، گیرم که وزارت اطلاعات ایران گزارش جاسوس بودن این ادم رو منتشر نکرده، گیرم که (طبق سنت همیشگی یهودیها) اسناد تاریخی جعلی هم بیرون نداده. گیرم که همه این چیزایی که گفتم دروغ باشه.تو شرایطی هستیم که آمریکا حتی برای نماینده ایران تو سازمان ملل روادید صادر نمیکنه، آقا جان نمیخوایم یه یهودی امریکایی کنار زاینده رود دفن شه، اون جا نه طویله هست نه قبرستون آمریکایی ها، حالا شما چی میگی؟.



جسارتی نباشه عزیز دل برادر،
اما از کی و طبق کدوم سند مملکت مال شما شد که خواسته ی شما بشه ملاک عمل های متوحشانه؟
من می گم که منم خیلی چیزا رو نمی خوام اما اگه قرار باشه من یه چیزیرو نخواستم پاشم گنگ راه بندازم و به سبک شعبون بی مخها عربده بکشم که سنگ روی سنگ بند نمی شه
بعدشم داداش قربونت این کوچه ای که شما نوجوون ها دارید شال و کلاه می کنید برا فتحش ما در دوران کهن تا تهشو شخم زدیم نشون به اون نشون که تهش هم یه یادگاری با کلید روی دیوارش کشیدیم یه قلب تیر خورده هم کنارش حکاکی کردیم
این سندهای بسیاری که ازش نام بردی من جمله گزارش مکتوب وزارت اطلاعات رو بزار ما هم یه مرورش کنیم حاجی
نا امیدم کردی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Ghabl az inke inghadr zud ghezavat koni, hadeaghal mirafti on posti ro ke azat posrsidam kojast mididi bebini hastesh hanuz ya na. man yadam bud ke on post ro pak karde budam va alan gofti shak kardam 2bare raftam peidash kardam tuie 20 safhe pish va didam ke pakesh kardam. man chandin vaghte inja mod hastam va ghabl az hame, sarsakht tarin mokhalefe bahs ha ya tohin haie nejadi hastam. kasi ro ham hamun deighe aval ban nemikonam. agar ensaf dashte bashi baiad ghabul koni ke chandin va chand bar hadeaghal post haie khode shoma ro ignore kardam va serfan delete kardam, haminjur baghie karbara. chon delam nemikhad inja mohiti be vojud biad ke kasi fekr kone zendan hast. jalebe hamun kasi ke man ro motahham be unfair budan kard khodesh chandin bar be fars ha tuie hamin thread tohin karde bud va ghamchenin anvae digeie tohin alaihe barkhi karbaraie mazhabi, va man faghat post ha ro pak kardam. baghie karbara ham midunam ke man cheghadr az bahsaie nejadi va jodaie talabane bizar hastam.
> 
> yek chize dg inke, man ham mesle hameie mellat karo zendegi daram va in thread ham ke mashala bazi ruz ha 20 safhe behesh ezafe mishe, man nemitunam biam 20 safhe ro bekhunam ta bebinam kesi tohin karde ya na , ta jaie ke karbara report mikonan va khodam mibinam, takhalofat ro pak mikonam. hala age yek vaght yek ya 2 post az zire dastam dar rafte bashe har moghe, dalil nemishe ke man racist ya bi ensaf basham.


damet garm 

man az een be baad harki post racist bezare ham mentionet mikonam ham reportesh mikonam ta motmaen sham bebini .

intori khial hame rahate , az jomle @ghara ghan .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> جسارتی نباشه عزیز دل برادر،
> اما از کی و طبق کدوم سند مملکت مال شما شد که خواسته ی شما بشه ملاک عمل های متوحشانه؟
> من می گم که منم خیلی چیزا رو نمی خوام اما اگه قرار باشه من یه چیزیرو نخواستم پاشم گنگ راه بندازم و به سبک شعبون بی مخها عربده بکشم که سنگ روی سنگ بند نمی شه
> بعدشم داداش قربونت این کوچه ای که شما نوجوون ها دارید شال و کلاه می کنید برا فتحش ما در دوران کهن تا تهشو شخم زدیم نشون به اون نشون که تهش هم یه یادگاری با کلید روی دیوارش کشیدیم یه قلب تیر خورده هم کنارش حکاکی کردیم
> این سندهای بسیاری که ازش نام بردی من جمله گزارش مکتوب وزارت اطلاعات رو بزار ما هم یه مرورش کنیم حاجی
> نا امیدم کردی


درست فرمودید سند مملکت به اسم هیچکس نیست، من جمله و علی الخصوص این مرتیکه آمریکایی که به خودش جرات داده بخواد در یک مکان عمومی که مورد بازدید روزانه مردم هست دفن بشه!!! این مملکت قبرستون داره، قبرستون غیر مسلمونهاش هم جداست، میتونن ببرن اونجا دفنش کنن، یا مریداش میتونن ببرن تو حیاط خونه خودشون دفنش کنن و هر روز به زیارتش برن، کسی هم کاری به کارشون نداره ولی زاینده رود و حاشیه زاینده رود یه مکان عمومی و گردشگری هست،ملک خصوصی کسی نیست که بخواد حاتم طاعی بخشی بکنه
--------------
*  اعتراضات مردم اصفهان به دفن جاسوس یهودی در کنار زاینده رود  *
در پی قوت گرفتن احتمال دفن "ریچارد فرای" [جاسوس یهودی الاصل آمریکایی] در کنار پل خواجوی اصفهان، اعتراضات گروه های مختلف مردمی در این زمینه بالا گرفته است.
به گزارش مشرق، در پی قوت گرفتن احتمال دفن "ریچارد فرای” [جاسوس یهودی الاصل آمریکایی] در کنار پل خواجوی اصفهان، اعتراضات گروه های مختلف مردمی در این زمینه بالا گرفته است.

در این راستا مردم انقلابی اصفهان روز پنج شنبه تجمع اعتراضی را در ضلع شمالی پل خواجو برگزار کردند و در انتهای این تجمع بیانیه ای صادر کردند که متن این بیانیه بدین شرح است:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

و نرید ان نمن علی الذین استضعفوا فی الارض و نجعلهم ائمه و نجعلهم الوارثین

جناب آقای زرگرپور استاندار محترم استان شهیدپرور اصفهان

سلام علیکم

شنیده ایم که جنابعالی از سوابق مذهبی و انقلابی خوبی برخوردار هستید و از خانواده های اصیل پا به عرصه ی خدمکت به مردم شریف و نجیب اصفهان گذاشته اید. چند روزی است که شایعاتی در مورد دفن جاسوس یهودی آمریکایی الاصل به نام "ریچارد نلسون فرای” در شهر میثمی ها، ردانی پور ها، خرازی ها، اشرفی ها، کاظمی ها و شهر علما و شهر انقلابی ها و حزب اللهی ها یعنی اصفهان عزیز، شنیده شده است.

البته نمی دانیم چه کسی به خود اجازه داده است که این مطلب را حتی در حد شایعه مطرح نماید. شاید جریاناتی هستند که به قصد تخریب شما و قرار دادن شما در مقابل خانواده ی معظم شهدا و مستضعفین و دو ملیون نفر مردم حزب اللهی شهر اصفهان این اقدامات را انجام می دهند که:

یک روز همایش بزرگ فتنه گران را در شهر شهیدان برگزار می کنند، یک روز خانم اشتون را به اصفهان می آوردند، امروز هم در صدد ایجاد نگرانی و تشویش اذهان امت حزب الله هستند. لذا با هوش و ذکاوت و بصیرتی که در شما سراغ داریم می دانیم که اجازه نخواهید داد چنین اتفاقی بیفتند.

ما که دستمان به ایشان نمی رسد (شما بفرمایید خدا می داند اگر جنازه ی نجس و کثیف صهیونیست "ریچارد فرای” را به شهر شهیدان بیاورند غسل شهادت می کنیم، کفن می پوشیم، آن را تحویل گرفته می سوزانیم و خوراک سگ های بیابان می کنیم و همچنین قبر استاد وی پروفسور پوپ را نیز در کنار پل خواجو بر سرش خراب می کنیم و با خاک یکسان می کنیم تا هوس چنین جنایاتی به ذهن هیچ منافق دیگری نرسد.

والسلام

مردم شهید پرور اصفهان

۲۰فروردین ۱۳۹۳ همزمان به روز انرژی هسته ای














ماجرا چیست؟

ریچارد فرای مستشرق یهودی آمریکایی الاصل که در تمام عمر خود مامور پنهان و آشکار سرویس های اطلاعاتی و جاسوسی آمریکایی بوده است در ۷ فروردین سال جاری فوت و وصیت کرده که در حاشیه زاینده رود و در جوار مقبره دیگر جاسوس انگلیسی "آرتور پوپ” دفن شود.








وزارت اطلاعات در سال ۱۳۷۶ کتابی با عنوان هویت منتشر کرد که در صفحه ۱۳۱ این کتاب که در ۳۷۵ صفحه توسط انتشارات حیان به چاپ رسیده، درباره ریچارد فرای آمده است:

«ریچارد فرای چندی پیش به دعوت و تلاش برخی روشنفکران داخلی به ایران سفر کرد و در طول اقامت خود در تهران با استفاده از برخی عناصر نا آگاه اقدام به جمع آوری گسترده اطلاعات محرمانه کرد. ریچارد فرای که همکاری به ظاهر علمی او با سیا امری آشکار است در این سفر تا آنجا پیش رفت که حتی برای جذب برخی مدیران اجرایی و آموزشی کشور اقدام کرد که البته این تلاش با برخی هوشیاری‌ها ناکام ماند.»













مجتبی مینوی درباره قابوس نامه فرای سخنان شنیدنی دارد؛ وی می‌نویسد:

«با یکی از دوستان بزرگوار خود که در ردیف علمای درجه‌ی اول استشراق نام برده می‌شود، در سال جاری در ایتالیا ملاقات کردم و از نسخه‌ی”کاپوس نامه‌ی”فرای که تا آن زمان دو مقاله درباره آن منتشر شده بود، بحث به میان آمد و چون اصرار این دوست بزرگوار را به مجعول بودن این نسخه شنیدم، گفتم اگر علما فریب این جعل‌ها را بخورند و فقط گرد آورندگان اشیای عتیقه، آن‌ها را به عنوان نسخه کهنه به قیمت هنگفتی بخرند و مبلغی دلار محتاج الیه ما را به ایران بفرستند، چه زیان دارد؟کهنامه‌ای از آن دوست به بنده رسید و در آن به براهین متقن و دلایل دندان شکن دعوی خود را اثبات و بنده را اقناع کرده است که کاپوس نامه‌ی فرای قبل از۱۳۲۱هجری شمسی وجود نداشته (و عقیده‌ی بنده که این گونه جعل‌ها ضرری ندارد، باطل بوده است زیرا که هم از لحاظ لغوی و ادبی مضر است که مشتی لغت تقلبی و غلط در ذهن ما می‌اندازد و به کتاب‌ها راه می‌دهد و هم از جنبه‌ی هنری زیان دارد که اشخاصی مانند ارنست کونل را به دام می‌اندازد)‌. این جهت است که بنده از برای جبران خطایی که سابقا مرتکب شده‌ام که شفاهاً اصالت و صحت این نسخه را تایید نموده‌ام، خویشتن را مجبور می‌بینم که مکتوب آن دوست بزرگوار را زمینه‌ی این مقاله قرار داده به مسئولیت خود اعلام دارم که: آن نمونه‌هایی از نسخه کاپوس نامه‌ی فرای که منتشر شده، و ما دیده‌ایم، مجعول است». (مجتبی مینوی، کاپوس نامه‌ی فرای، تمرینی در فن تزویر شناسی، نامه‌ی بهارستان، دفتر پنجم، ص۱۶۸)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Yep, my brother bought a PS4 yesterday, it's awesome.
> 
> 
> Waiting to play Last of US remastered for PS4. Sold my PS3 before it was out.



Good thing you did. Last of Us Remastered on PS4 will be the ultimate version. I envy you.
I wish someone would hit me on the head with a baseball bat, so I could get amnesia.
Then I could experience the game again, as if I have never played it before. 

Btw. I dont get a notification/alert when you quote or give me thanks. All other users I get alert. :S

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

* اتفاقات عجیب و غریب در دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان همزمان با حضور روحانی*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> 99% of the music I listen to is trance/EDM
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of Orjan Nilsen lately



the second one is awesome !!! hey am i the only one who thinks orjan nilsen looks like a 10 years old kid but he is actually 30 ?

if you say trance i myself like " 009 sound system " songs


check this out. " *009 sound system _ born to be wasted* "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Gilamard said:


> the second one is nice


It's.

Put on the best headphones you've got and listen to this.








rahi2357 said:


> the second one is awesome !!! hey am i the only one who thinks orjan nilsen looks like a 10 years old kid but he is actually 30 ?
> 
> if you say trance i myself like " 009 sound system " songs
> 
> 
> check this out. " *009 sound system _ born to be wasted* "


A few years ago 009 SS tracks were the background music of every video and b/c of that a lot of people got so sick of having to hear them that they're just seen as garbage background music now. They're nice, but...

"As a consequence of YouTube introducing a system called Audioswap (which replaces the audio of copyrighted soundtracks with something else), a number of songs from 009 Sound System, particularly "Dreamscape", "With a Spirit", and "Trinity", became widely prominent on many YouTube videos; some YouTubers have declared one or the other song as the unofficial "national anthem" for YouTube. This music swap happened because when given the choice of a soundtrack to replace the audio with, many video owners quickly selected "009 Sound System" as it was the first alphabetically on the Audioswap list."

Orjan Nislen looks like he's 12 lol

Here's a song that got me a 200 dollar speeding ticket a few months ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Edit: forgot about Ferry Corsten. He deserves a mention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> Edit: forgot about Ferry Corsten. He deserves a mention.





you *should* listen to this
*muse - follow me*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

mohsen said:


> * اتفاقات عجیب و غریب در دانشگاه سیستان و بلوچستان همزمان با حضور روحانی*


نمیخوام از کسی طرفداری کنم ولی حالا کافی بود احمدی نژاد این کارو میکرد یک سری مثلا روشن فکر ریش جدولی مدعی میشدن که اهای دانشجو فلان شد بهمان شد حالا این روشنفکرای جلو اوفتاده کجا هستن بیان اندیشه های متمدنانه شون رو نشخوار کنن ؟


----------



## The SiLent crY




----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> you *should* listen to this
> *muse - follow me*



Nice, thanks. 

Need to dl all their stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@Ostad Aziz dargozasht pedar bozorget ro tasliat migam. Sharmande man yek meghdar saram shologhe nadidam ghablan behet begam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام .

کسی میدونه چطور میشه مشکل فلش پلیر رو حل کرد ؟

من هر سایتی برای دیدن فیلم میرم تمام فیلم ها یه خط سبز وسطشون داره و به جای اینکه توی کل صفحه فیلم پخش بشه توی هر دو صفحه پخش میشه








فلش پلیر هم دارم ولی این مشکل با ویندوز عوض کردن هم حل نشده


----------



## rahi2357

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> کسی میدونه چطور میشه مشکل فلش پلیر رو حل کرد ؟
> 
> من هر سایتی برای دیدن فیلم میرم تمام فیلم ها یه خط سبز وسطشون داره و به جای اینکه توی کل صفحه فیلم پخش بشه توی هر دو صفحه پخش میشه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فلش پلیر هم دارم ولی این مشکل با ویندوز عوض کردن هم حل نشده



not sure but do it and check if works out

Right click the video, select "Settings," and then uncheck "enable hardware acceleration." 

if didn't work turn off "enable Hardware acceleration"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

@SOHEIL 
سلام خدمت سهیل عزیز
یک سوالی داشتم ازت. چقدر احتمال میدید ایران در پروژه سفره ماهی به دنبال ساخت پروژه ای عظیم تر باشه یعنی پروژه ای برای ایران پهپاد های جنگنده و بمب افکن با موتور های قدرتمند به منظور افزایش قدرت نیرو ی هوایی ؟ منظورم پهپاد هایی هست که توان درگیری با نیروی هوایی دشمن رو داشته باشن. مثل کاری که چند وقت پیش امریکا با اف 16 انجام داد. به نظرت همچین چیزی در دستور کار هست ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Sam1980 said:


> @Ostad Aziz dargozasht pedar bozorget ro tasliat migam. Sharmande man yek meghdar saram shologhe nadidam ghablan behet begam.


خواهش میکنم
ممنون ، خدا رفتگان شما رو هم بیامرزه

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> خواهش میکنم
> ممنون ، خدا رفتگان شما رو هم بیامرزه




سلام 

شرمنده که دیر پیام میدم 

خدا پدربزرگت رو بیامرزه و به شما و خانوادتون صبر بده .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> سلام
> 
> شرمنده که دیر پیام میدم
> 
> خدا پدربزرگت رو بیامرزه و به شما و خانوادتون صبر بده .


ممنون ، واقعا شرمنده شدم از این همه محبت .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> فلش پلیر هم دارم ولی این مشکل با ویندوز عوض کردن هم حل نشده


khob chera akharin version ru nasb nemikoni ?

Download Flash Player 13.0.0.199 Beta (Non-IE) - FileHippo.com



spiderkiller said:


> @SOHEIL
> سلام خدمت سهیل عزیز
> یک سوالی داشتم ازت. چقدر احتمال میدید ایران در پروژه سفره ماهی به دنبال ساخت پروژه ای عظیم تر باشه یعنی پروژه ای برای ایران پهپاد های جنگنده و بمب افکن با موتور های قدرتمند به منظور افزایش قدرت نیرو ی هوایی ؟ منظورم پهپاد هایی هست که توان درگیری با نیروی هوایی دشمن رو داشته باشن. مثل کاری که چند وقت پیش امریکا با اف 16 انجام داد. به نظرت همچین چیزی در دستور کار هست ؟


azizam man be andazeye soheil etelaat nadaram , ama projeye sofreh mahi ye projeye stealth va bomb afcan hast .

taa oonja ee ke man midoonam tavanaee dargiri havaee nadare (tooye model haye avaliye - yani momkene tooye modeli ke tolid mishe een tavanae ru ham dashte bashe )

man ehtemal midam hamchin pahpadi ke shoma migi bacheye sofreh mahi ba H-110 sarir bashe  

yani ye chizi beyn ina , choon Sarir vase dargiri havaee sakhte shode 

H-110 Sarir (UCAV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> khob chera akharin version ru nasb nemikoni ?
> 
> Download Flash Player 13.0.0.199 Beta (Non-IE) - FileHippo.com



اصلا ربطی به اون نداره .

برنامه ی دیگه ای هست برای پخش کردن فیلم تو اینترنت ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> اصلا ربطی به اون نداره .
> 
> برنامه ی دیگه ای هست برای پخش کردن فیلم تو اینترنت ؟


vala man nemishnasam dadash . sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

@haman10 Thanks again for the prayers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

KAL-EL said:


> @haman10 Thanks again for the prayers


You're all welcome brother .

Heard your man is alright  Tnx to lord ....... wish you and your father happiness and health

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> اصلا ربطی به اون نداره .
> 
> برنامه ی دیگه ای هست برای پخش کردن فیلم تو اینترنت ؟





S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> کسی میدونه چطور میشه مشکل فلش پلیر رو حل کرد ؟
> 
> من هر سایتی برای دیدن فیلم میرم تمام فیلم ها یه خط سبز وسطشون داره و به جای اینکه توی کل صفحه فیلم پخش بشه توی هر دو صفحه پخش میشه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فلش پلیر هم دارم ولی این مشکل با ویندوز عوض کردن هم حل نشده


right click on a video, go to settings (flash settings), disable hardware acceleration. 

age hal nashoud ba update kardane video driver hatman hal mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@rahi2357 
tu jange in araba vared nasho lotfan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ajab por ru hastan ina ha : 

Russia warns Ukraine against sale for long range missile technology | Page 5 

vaghean dige daran gandesho dar miaran ....... mese inke yadeshoon rafte ye chizaee ru .

sharm ham ke nadaran

*از رونمایی کروز جدید هواپایه ایران تا ورود بسیجیان به یگانهای پدافندی ارتش*
در رژه امروز یگان های نمونه ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران که با حضور رئیس‌جمهور و فرماندهان عالیرتبه به انجام رسید، یگان‌های پیاده، موتوری و آخرین دستاوردهای ارتش حضور داشتند. هر ساله روز 29 فروردین ماه به مناسبت روز ارتش، رژه نیروهای مختلف ارتش در جوار حرم مطهر امام(ره) برگزار می‌شود.
به گزارش مشرق، رژه یگان‌ های نمونه ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران صبح امروز جمعه همزمان در تهران و مراکز استانهای کشور برگزار شد که این مراسم در تهران با سخنرانی حجت‌الاسلام حسن روحانی رئیس‌جمهور کشورمان همراه بود و یگانهای پیاده و محمول نیروهای هوایی، زمینی، دریایی و قرارگاه پدافند خاتم الانبیاء (ص) با عبور از مقابل جایگاه، اقتدار و صلابت خود را به نمایش گذاشتند.

قریب 400 خبرنگار و تصویربردار داخلی و خارجی این مراسم را پوشش می دادند.

روحانی: اهل تجاوز و جنگ نیستیم/در برابر هر تجاوز قاطعانه می‌ایستیم 

حجت‌الاسلام والمسلمین حسن روحانی رئیس جمهوری اسلامی ایران در این مراسم ضمن تبریک روز میلاد حضرت زهرا (س) و روز مادر، اظهار داشت: امروز یادگار امام راحل است، در روزهای اولیه پس از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی، گروهک‌هایی که به صورت شبه انقلابی در جامعه ظهور و بروز داشتند، نعره انحلال ارتش را مطرح کردند و این امام بزرگوار (ره) بود که ارتش را امید ملت لقب داد و روز 29 فروردین سال 1358 را به عنوان روز ارتش نامگذاری کرد.

وی افزود: ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران که فرزندان به حق این آب و خاکند، به حق نهاد حرفه‌ای دفاع از میهن اسلامی است، ارتش بدون نگاه به خط کشی‌های سیاسی، حزبی و فرقه‌ای، همواره دفاع از آب و خاک و میهن عزیز و نظام مردمی را به عنوان هدف والای خود مدنظر قرار داده است.





رئیس‌جمهور تصریح کرد:‌ این ارتش همان نیروهایی است که پس از 50 سال تبلیغ دیگران در پادگان‌ها، آن روز که پای اسلام، مردم و انقلاب به میان آمد در کنار مردم و انقلاب اسلامی خود را قرار داد و افتخاری چون 19 بهمن و 21 بهمن را آفرید و انقلاب اسلامی پیروز شد.

وی ادامه داد: پس از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی در سخت‌ترین روزهای این مردم، میهن و نظام، کشور را تنها نگذاشت، در ماه‌های اولیه سال 58 نیروی زمینی، هوایی و هوانیروز ارتش در مناطقی که آشوب‌طلبان به تحریک قدرت‌های بیگانه می‌خواستند کشور را دچار مشکل کنند، با حضور و فداکاری خود، لیاقت و صلاحیت خود را به جامعه و مردم نشان دادند.

روحانی در بخش دیگری از سخنانش تاکید کرد: ارتش به حق نماد اسلام‌خواهی، میهن‌دوستی و مردم‌سالاری است و در همه صحنه‌های 35 سال گذشته پس از پیروزی انقلاب در فراز و نشیب‌ها در خط مقدم دفاع از کشور، نظام و میهن و رهبری قرار گرفت.

وی افزود: در دوران دفاع 8 ساله، سینه سپر کرد و به وظیفه و شرف و مردانگی و عزت خود عمل کرد و در صدها عملیات بزرگ و کوچک حضور یافت و آنجا که سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی طراح عملیات بود، در کنار سپاه ایستاد، با توپخانه‌اش، با نیروی هوایی‌اش، با هوانیروزش، با واحدهای پیاده و زرهی‌اش، در جنگ تحمیلی در برابر متجاوزین مقاومت کرد و فرماندهان عزیزی را در این راه تقدیم نمود.

رئیس‌جمهور با اشاره به شهدای ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران گفت: ارتش امروز ارتشی خودکفا و بهره‌مند از فناوری‌های نوین بوده و در عین حال که دانش‌محور است، همواره اخلاق‌مدار و ولایتمدار نیز بوده است.

روحانی عشق به فرهنگ اسلام و اهل بیت (ع) را نشانه‌ای از ولایتمداری یک نیروی نظامی مردمی و انقلابی دانست و افزود: اگر امروز نیروهای دیپلماسی و افسران میدان صلح در مبارزه سیاسی و در مذاکره‌ای منطقی با قدرت‌ در صحنه هستند و در مذاکره با قدرت‌های بزرگ از منافع کشور دفاع می‌کنند به پشتوانه رأی مردم، هدایت رهبری و اقتدار نیروهای مسلح و ارتش است.

وی با بیان اینکه ما در مذاکرات به دنیا اعلام کردیم که اهل تجاوز و جنگ نیستیم، اظهار داشت: ما اعلام کردیم که اهل منطق و گفت‌وگو هستیم؛ ما به هیچ کشوری تجاوز نمی‌کنیم اما در برابر هر تجاوز قاطعانه می‌ایستیم.

روحانی اقتدار نیروهای مسلح و حمایت مردم از مسئولین مذاکره کنندگان را باعث توانمندی آنها در دفاع از منافع ملی خواند و ادامه داد: ارتش همواره نشان داده که به وصیت امام راحل در عدم مداخله نیروهای مسلح در کار سیاسی عمل نموده است.

رئیس‌جمهور اضافه کرد: ارتش ضمن آنکه کاملاً به مسائل سیاسی آگاهی دارد اما هرگز در دسته‌بندی‌های سیاسی مداخله نمی‌کند و از ملت و دولت منتخب آن سهم‌خواهی نکرده و همواره به دنبال دفاع از میهن و انقلاب بوده است.

وی با تأکید بر اینکه ارتش و سایر نیروهای مسلح ایران لنگر ثبات و پایگاهی برای ثبات کل منطقه آشوب‌زده خاورمیانه هستند، تصریح کرد: همسایگان ما باید بدانند که ارتش و نیروهای مسلح ما حامی ثبات در کل منطقه بوده و همه کشورهای منطقه که می‌خواهند مستقل حرکت کنند می‌توانند به نیروهای مسلح ما اتکا داشته باشند.

روحانی عملکرد نیروهای مسلح جمهوری اسلامی را همواره در مسیر خاص مردم دانست و افزود: ارتش ما همانند ارتش برخی کشورهای دیگر نیست که اگر انقلاب و قیامی در این کشورها رخ داد وارد صحنه شود، مردم را کنار بزند و به فکر قدرت‌طلبی باشد؛ ما برخلاف برخی کشورهای منطقه هرگز شاهد دولت نظامی نبوده‌ایم و همواره گردش قدرت در کشور ما بدون خشونت و بر اساس عرف دموکراسی بوده است.

رئیس‌جمهور قدرت اصلی نیروهای مسلح را اتکا به معنویت و ایمان خواند و اظهار داشت: امروز می‌بینیم که در سایه ایمان و معنویت و اخلاق ارتش ما به عنوان ارتش مجهز و بازدارنده نقش‌آفرینی می‌کند.

وی با بیان اینکه کشور ما طی 200 سال گذشته به هیچ کشوری تجاوز نکرده، گفت: اما همواره مردم ما در برابر تجاوز مقاومت کردند.

روحانی اضافه کرد: وحدت بین نیروهای مسلح و فرماندهی واحد به عنوان محوریت همواره توانسته است، قدرت بازدارنده‌ای را در برابر چشم طمع دیگران قرار دهد و تردیدی وجود ندارد که ایران با وجود چنین فرزندان شجاعی هرگز اجازه نخواهد داد تا تجاوزی را به خاک این کشور شاهد باشیم.

رئیس‌جمهور دلاوری‌های ارتش جمهوری اسلامی را در دوران دفاع مقدس یادآور شد، اظهار داشت: نیروهای مسلح ما در دفاع مقدس دشمن را آگاه کردند که این سرزمین، سرزمین شیران است و به هیچ ابرقدرتی اجازه نخواهند داد توطئه‌ای را علیه این کشور به اجرا بگذارند.

روحانی تصریح کرد: بی‌تردید امروز وحدتی که میان مردم و نیروهای مسلح وجود دارد آن ارتباط طلایی است که امروز به خاطر آن رابطه طلایی به جشن نشسته‌ایم.

رئیس‌جمهور با تاکید بر اینکه روز ارتش یعنی روز قدرت ملت ایران، یادآور شد: روز ارتش یعنی اتکا مردم به یک نیروی مسلح، مردمی، اسلامی،‌ فداکار و ایثارگر و روز ارتش یعنی روز نشاط و شادابی همه نیروهای مسلح و در واقع به معنای وحدت و اتحاد بیشتر در میان صفوف مستحکم نیروهای مسلح است.

وی تاکید کرد: بی‌تردید ارتش اسلامی ما امروز کلمه طیبه و شجره طیبه است که ریشه‌هایش مستحکم هستند؛ «اصلها ثابت و فرعها فی‌السماء» در همه صحنه‌ها حاضر برای فداکاری هستند.

روحانی با بیان اینکه همه مرزهای کشور و قلب آن در امنیت قرار دارند، اظهار داشت:‌ این به خاطر وجود نیروهای مسلح در کنار فرماندهی عالم و فقیهی است که می‌تواند معنویت نیروهای مسلح را بیش از پیش حافظ باشد. به امید پیروزی همه ملت ایران از جمله نیروهای مسلح در تمام صحنه‌ها. به ویژه صحنه فرهنگی و اقتصادی.

رئیس‌جمهور اضافه کرد: امسال سال فرهنگ و اقتصاد است. دولت از همه مردم و نیروهای مسلح می‌خواهد تا با فرصتی لازم برای بازسازی اقتصاد و توسعه فرهنگی و اجتماعی را به دولت خود بدهد و با حضور خود در همه صحنه‌ها امسال شاهد اجرای سیاست‌های اقتصاد مقاومتی و فعالیت بیشتر در عرصه‌های اقتصاد و فرهنگ باشیم.

رژه هوایی جنگنده‌های ارتش و بالگردهای هوانیروز در آسمان تهران

در جریان برگزاری مراسم رژه 29 فروردین روز ارتش در تهران، جنگنده‌های نیروی هوایی ارتش در آسمان تهران رژه هوایی را به نمایش گذاشتند. در این رژه جنگنده‌های صاعقه، سوخو 24، و میگ 29، اف 4، اف 5، اف 7 ، اف 14 و میراژ در دسته‌های 3 و 5‌ فروندی شرکت داشتند.

همچنین دو فروند جنگنده سوخو ۲۴ نیز نمایش سوخت گیری هوایی را اجرا کردند.





هواپیماها و جنگنده‌های مختلف نهاجا از پایگاه‌های شهید لشکری تهران، شهید فکوری تبریز، ‌شهید دوران شیراز، ‌شهید نوژه همدان،‌ شهید عبدالکریمی بندرعباس و شهید یاسینی بوشهر در این رژه کردند.

همچنین ده‌ها فروند بالگرد شکاری، هجومی، پشتیبانی و شناسایی ارتش به اجرای رژه هوایی پرداختند. در این رژه بالگردهای جت رنجر 206، 214، کبری و شینوک شرکت داشتند.





این بالگردها در دسته‌های سه‌تایی در آسمان مقابل جایگاه رژه 29 فروردین ارتش پرواز کردند. لیدر خلبانان این بالگردها را برای اولین بار امیر هوشنگ یاری فرمانده هوانیروز ارتش بر عهده داشت.

در حاشیه این مراسم نیز تعدادی از فرماندهان نیروهای مسلح به تشریح جدیدترین دستاوردهای نیروهای تحت امر خود پراختند.

اسماعیلی: طراحی موشک صیاد 3 برای سامانه S200 /نصب موشک جدید بر روی مرصاد و هدف قراردادن ریزپرنده ها امیر فرزاد اسماعیلی فرمانده قرارگاه پدافند هوایی خاتم‌الانبیا از طراحی موشک صیاد 3 برای به کارگیری در سامانه موشکی برد بلند S200 خبر داد.

اسماعیلی افزود: توانسته‌ایم درتست‌های انجام شده ریزپرنده‌ها را نیز با موشک صیاد 2 هدف قرار داده و منهدم کنیم.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: همچنین موشک جدیدی با دقت برد و سرعت متفاوت بر روی سامانه پدافند هوایی مرصاد نصب شده است که در صحنه نبرد دشمن را غافلگیر خواهد کرد.

اسماعیلی همچنین با اشاره به جلسه هفته گذشته خود با فرمانده معظم کل قوا اظهار داشت:‌ آقا در این جلسه تاکید فراوانی بر روی موضوع جنگال (جنگ الکترونیک) و استفاده از پتانسیل دانشگاه‌ها در قرارگاه پدافند هوایی داشته‌اند.

سیاری: رونمایی از زیردریایی فاتح در سال جاری/ ناوشکن‌های کلاس جماران در راهند

امیر دریادار حبیب‌الله سیاری فرمانده نیروی دریایی ارتش نیز در حاشیه مراسم رژه 29 فروردین ارتش در جمع خبرنگاران اظهار داشت: در این رژه شاهد عبور ماکت ناوشکن آموزشی خلیج فارس بودیم که کار ساخت آن شروع شده و وقتی تولید شود، قطعا یکی از برجستگی‌های نیروی دریایی در منطقه خواهد شد.

وی افزود: خلیج فارس می‌تواند هم ماموریت یک ناوشکن را و هم کار آموزش نیروها در آب‌های آزاد را به خوبی انجام دهد.

سیاری تاکید کرد: خلبانان نیروی دریایی ارتش آموزش‌های لازم را برای پرواز بر روی آب که ویژگی‌های خاص دارند می‌بیند. همچنین بالگردهای ما برای عملیات‌های ضد سطحی، ضد زیردریایی، مین‌روب و مین‌ریز آماده هستند.

فرمانده نیروی دریایی ارتش خاطرنشان کرد: ناوگروه بیست و نهم این گروه اکنون در انتهای خلیج عدن است و انشاءالله 8 یا 9 اردیبهشت پس از صد روز عملیات وارد آب‌های کشور می‌شود. همچین ناوگروه سی‌ام نیز 2 روز بیش به ماموریت خود اعزام شد.

سیاری در ادامه تصریح کرد: ناوشکن‌های 2،3،4،5، 6 و 7 کلاس جماران و همچنین 7،8 و 9 کلاس کمان و پیکان در دست تولید است.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: با تلاش متخصصان‌مان امسال زیردریایی فاتح با مقیاس و توانمندی بالا رونمایی خواهد شد.

سیاری با بیان اینکه هدف برخی کشورهای فرامنطقه‌ای مانند آمریکا از حضور در آب‌های آزاد اشغالگری، گفت: اما نیروی دریایی ارتش این قصد را ندارد و برای دفاع از منافع کشور می‌تواند در همه آب‌های آزاد مثل خلیج عدن حضور داشته باشد.

وی تاکید کرد: در اقیانوس اطلس نیز جز 100 کیلومتر از دو طرف مابقی آب‌های آزاد است و ما هم می‌توانیم در آن حضور یابیم.

پوردستان: پهپادها دست بلند نیروی زمینی ارتش در مرزهای کشور

امیر احمدرضا پوردستان فرمانده نیروی زمینی ارتش در حاشیه مراسم رژه 29 فروردین در جمع خبرنگاران اظهار داشت: صنعت دفاعی کشور تمام ایده‌های ارتش را تبدیل به محصول کرده و در اختیار نیروها می‌گذارد.

پوردستان تاکید کرد: با این وجود ارتش در خصوص تجهیزات در سطح بالایی است و آمادگی کامل دارد.

وی با اشاره به دستاوردهای جدید نیروی زمینی در رژه گفت: سلاح محرم و تانک‌های بهینه‌سازی شده در رژه حضور داشتند و قدرت نیروی زمینی را به نمایش گذاشتند.





فرمانده نیروی زمینی ارتش همچنین خاطرنشان کرد:‌ ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران تهدیدات را در زمین، هوا و دریا رصد می‌کند و اگر دشمن خیال خود را بخواهد عملی کند با پاسخ سخت ارتش مواجه می‌شود.

پوردستان همچنین به توانمندی پهپادی نزاجا اشاره و تصریح کرد: از یگان‌های پهپادی در مرزها بهره می‌بریم که دست بلند نیروی زمینی محسوب می‌شوند و اغلب پهبادهای شناسایی هستند.

صالحی: به پیروزی اطمینان داریم

امیر سرلشکر عطاالله صالحی فرمانده کل ارتش در حاشیه مراسم رژه 29 فروردین یگان‌های نمونه ارتش که صبح امروز برگزار شد، در جمع خبرنگاران اظهار داشت: امروز شاهد نمایش توانمندی‌های ارتش بودیم که به دست متخصصان و نیروهای مومن و انقلابی حاصل شده بود.

صالحی در خصوص پیام رژه نیروهای مسلح برای دیگر کشورها، گفت: پیام ما به کشورهای دوست این است که اگر روی پای خود بایستند، اقتدار ما را خواهند داشت و دشمنان نیز که در گذشته و ایام دفاع مقدس اقتدار ما را دیدند بدانند که پیام ما به هرگونه تهدیدی مشخص است و به پیروزی اطمینان داریم.

وی خاطرنشان کرد:‌البته دشمنان امروز دیگر نای تکرار کلمات تهدیدآمیز را هم ندارند.

نگاهی به جدیدترین دستاوردهای حاضر در رژه 29 فروردین

در بخش پدافند هوایی، سامانه های راداری دهم شهریور، سامانه ارتقاء یافته رادیو رله، سامانه شبیه ساز موشک با نام غفار و سامانه متحرک سازی پرتاب کننده موشک پوش و قادر امسال برای اولین بار دررژه روز ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران به نمایش گذاشته شدند.

در بخش نیروی زمینی رونمایی از سلاح 6 لول محرم که نواخت تیر بالایی دارد رونمایی شد که این سلاح جزء تجهیزات پیشرفته ارتش های مدرن جهان محسوب می شود. همچنین این نیرو از یک سامانه جدید انتشار دود استتار نیز رونمایی کرد.

نیروی هوایی نیز با رونمایی از موشک کروز جدید خود که بیش از 100 کیلومتر برد دارد و موتورهایی که توسط متخصصان ایرانی تعمیرات اساسی و بهینه شده است و نیروی دریایی با رونمایی از ماکت ناو آموزشی خلیج فارس، شناور مین روبی و موتورهای مجهز به راکت های کماندویی به این مراسم با شکوه آمده بودند.

همچنین بسیجیان سازماندهی شده ارتش نیز با قرار گرفتن در پشت تعدادی از سامانه های پدافندی و مجهز شدن به دوربین، بی سیم و سایر سامانه های رصد، نشان دادند دوره های آموزشی استفاده از این سلاح ها را به خوبی پشت سر گذاشته اند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@ghara ghan dadash didi oon posta ru ?

mibini man harchi say mikonam nazdik sham beheshoon injoori raftar mikonan . khastam shoma bedooni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> @ghara ghan dadash didi oon posta ru ?
> 
> mibini man harchi say mikonam nazdik sham beheshoon injoori raftar mikonan . khastam shoma bedooni


koodoom post ?

@haman10 man dashtam chayi mikhordam koodoom post roo migi bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> koodoom post ?
> 
> @haman10 man dashtam chayi mikhordam koodoom post roo migi bro ?



velesh kon azizam , kheyli mohem nist .

baa oon member turk sinan , davam shod 



ghara ghan said:


> man dashtam chayi mikhordam


noosh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@Sinan
I am new user here but i have seen iranian and turks are close freinds. plz understand iranian and put yourself in thier shoes. there is nothing to become angry.


----------



## haman10

kouroshkourosh said:


> I am new user here but i have seen iranian and turks are close freinds. plz understand iranian and put yourself in thier shoes. there is nothing to become angry.



its not a big issue , please dont make a scene out of it .

vel kon dige , mibini ke che joori raftar mikonan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> velesh kon azizam , kheyli mohem nist .
> baa oon member turk sinan , davam shod


ba sinan ? sare chi ? bebin bro in sinan in rooz ha asabiye yekam 1 ghadam ham ba ban shodan fasele dare ! in webi oomade mod ghabilye bakhshe turk ha roo ban kard bad az oonam ghati kard be manie vaghe kalame zad bakhshe turk ha roo bichare kard ! badesh ham oon threadi ke tosh sobat azad mikardim roo bast vaghti ke man yeki dige baz kardam oomad oon roo ham bast goft harki 1 bare dige thread dorost koni ban mishe , badesh ke sobat shodo ina webi bargasht goft harki 1 bare dige esme man ya neptun roo bekeshe ban mishe !  kholase in har kari ke delesh mikhast kard sinan ham nemitunest harfi bezane 1 rooz ham ban shod ! kollan sinan adame khubiye alanam yekam asabi bikhiyal show bro 




haman10 said:


> noosh


ty  biya pisham behet chayi ba narenj bezanim hal mide  faghad nabayad ziyad khord ke del dard migiri 

@haman10 in linke oon page roo behem midi ?

man miram omlet bezanam alan miyam !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ghara ghan said:


> kollan sinan adame khubiye alanam yekam asabi bikhiyal show bro


okey bro , i'm done talking to him  i thought he was a sensible person , anyway forget it .

i will not post in turkish section again .



ghara ghan said:


> biya pisham behet chayi ba narenj bezanim hal mide


 are , kheyli haal mide 

albate man chai ba limoo ru bishtar doost daram  ye hali mide asasi . 

man age roozi 3 livan chai nakhoram sar dard migiram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kouroshkourosh said:


> I am new user here but i have seen iranian and turks are close freinds. plz understand iranian and put yourself in thier shoes. there is nothing to become angry.



Mate, i repeat again. I have nothing against Iranians.... just show me just one of my offensive posts against Iranians.

This between haman and me. Regardless of our nationalities.

I know haman since he joined the forum. He always talked politely and friendly with us. And it was vice versa.....

Today we have seen his real face.... while he was acting friendly against us in this forum. He was talking at our backs at another forum.

You shouldn't involve in the situation here as it does not concern you. And please don't defend haman against me, i wouldn't defend any of my fellow countryman if he did the same thing to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@Sinan , @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine
Why did you delete my post?  Did you want to clean your crime scene. 
Anyway, I saw that you have also deleted one of my posted articles about distorting president Aliev's speech in Iran, the same as what they did to Mursi, in its related thread. what was the reason?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

*'شبیه‌ترین' سیاره به کره زمین کشف شد*





سیاره جدید دارای خصوصیاتی شبیه کره زمین و دارای شرایط مساعد برای شکل‌گیری حیات است



اخترشناسان شبیه‌ترین سیاره به زمین از نظر شرایط مساعد برای شکل‌گیری حیات از نوع زمینی آن را کشف کرده‌اند.

به گزارش نشریه علمی ساینس، پژوهشگران سازمان فضایی آمریکا - ناسا - با استفاده از تلسکوپ کپلر توانسته‌اند سیاره‌ای را در خارج از منظومه شمسی مشاهده کنند که به نظر می‌رسد شرایط آن بیش از هر سیاره دیگری که تا کنون کشف شده به کره زمین شباهت دارد.

این سیاره کپلر ۱۸۶ اف نام گرفته و نشریه ساینس در گزارشی با عنوان "سیاره شگفتی آور" که در شماره روز ۲۹ فروردین (۱۸ آوریل) نشریه انتشار یافته، نوشته است که سیاره در فاصله حدود پانصد سال نوری از زمین قرار دارد و یکی از پنج سیاره منظومه متعلق به یک "ستاره کوتوله" است.

براساس این گزارش، سیاره کپلر ۱۸۶ اف در "دامنه زندگی" یا "گلدی لاکس" ستاره مورد نظر واقع شده، به این معنی که حرارتی که از "خورشید" این منظومه به آن می‌رسد مانع از شکل‌گیری حیات به شکل زمینی در آن نیست.

تلسکوپ یا رصد خانه فضایی کپلر در سال ۲۰۰۹ با هدف شناسایی سیاره‌هایی مشابه زمین به فضا پرتاب شد و از آن زمان تا کنون، حدود نهصد "جهان" جدید را کشف کرده اما به گفته کارشناسان، کپلر ۱۸۶ اف شبیه‌ترین سیاره به زمین است که تلسکوپ کپلر تا کنون نشان داده است.

پژوهشگران تخمین می‌زنند که سیاره کپلر ۱۸۶ اف کمی بزرگتر از کره زمین و شعاع آن حدود ۱۰ درصد بیش از شعاع زمین است و به خاطر اندازه آن، احتمالا یک سیاره صخره‌ای است که ساختار آن به ساختار زمین بی‌شباهت نیست.

در بررسی احتمال وجود حیات شبه‌زمینی در سیارات دیگر، تشابه به زمین از لحاظ اندازه و ساختار عاملی مهم است زیرا اگر سیاره‌ای بیش از پنجاه درصد بزرگتر از زمین با جرمی فشرده‌تر باشد، جاذبه آن باعث جلب و افزایش غلظت گازهای "کشنده" در جو سیاره می‌شود و شکل‌گیری حیات از نوع زمینی آن را ناممکن می‌سازد.






شاید روزی سیاره‌ای به اندازه زمین در همان فاصله از ستاره‌ای مانند خورشید کشف شود



"خورشید میزبان" سیاره کپلر ۱۸۶ اف یک "ستاره کوتوله" است به این معنی که اندازه آن کوچکتر و دمای آن کمتر از خورشید منظومه شمسی است اما فاصله این سیاره با ستاره میزبان در حدی است که شرایط سطح سیاره از لحاظ دما و دریافت انرژی خورشیدی می‌تواند به شرایط زمین شباهت زیادی داشته باشد.

با توجه به این خصوصیات، وجود آب به صورت مایع در این سیاره محتمل است و ممکن است شرایط مساعدی را برای شکل‌گیری حیات به شکلی مشابه زمین در این سیاره ایجاد کرده باشد. آب در دمای بالا، به بخار تبدیل می‌شود و در دمای پائین، یخ می‌بندد و در هر دو صورت، مانع از شکل‌گیری جیات به شکل زمینی آن می‌شود.

هر سال کپلر ۱۸۶ اف یکصد و سی روز زمینی به طول می‌انجامد.

در عین حال، هنوز مشخص نیست که آیا واقعا در این سیاره آب وجود دارد و آیا جو آن، همانند زمین، دارای حفاظ مناسب برای جلوگیری از رسیدن تشعشات مرگ آور به سطح سیاره است یا نه.

برنامه شناسایی سیاره‌هایی مشابه زمین در سال‌های اخیر دستاوردهای مهمی داشته است. نخستین سیاره از این نوع حدود بیست سال پیش شناسایی شد و تا کنون تقریبا دو هزار سیاره با خصوصیات فیزیکی نزدیک به زمین کشف شده هر چند تنها معدودی از آنها در "دامنه حیات" ستاره میزبان قرار دارند. کشف بسیاری از این سیاره‌ها مدیون استفاده از تلسکوپ کپلر بوده است.

در عین حال، تا کنون سیاره‌ای با همان اندازه زمین که با همان فاصله زمین، گرد ستاره‌ای مشابه خورشید در گردش باشد پیدا نشده است اما برخی از کارشناسان معتقدند که چنین سیاره‌ای به احتمال زیاد وجود دارد و پیشرفت فنی در آینده امکان کشف آن را به ساکنان زمین خواهد داد.

در حال حاضر، کپلر ۱۸۶ اف شبیه‌ترین سیاره به زمین است که تا کنون کشف شده و این امیدواری را پدید آورده است که شاید روزی، ستاره‌هایی شبیه‌تر از این به زمین در فاصله‌ای مناسب از زمین کشف شوند و به بشر آینده، با توانایی فنی بهتر، امکان آن را بدهد تا با اعزام سفینه‌های تحقیقاتی، از نزدیک احتمال وجود حیات در آنها را بررسی کند.



Kepler-186 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Why did you delete my post?  Did you want to clean your crime scene.
> Anyway, I saw that you have also deleted one of my posted articles about distorting president Aliev's speech in Iran, the same as what they did to Mursi, in its related thread. what was the reason?!!!



I already told you that posting anything from that rubbish source that indicates any kind of obsession with any race in any form is forbidden. You can go figure it out in the news you posted.

And I deleted your previous posts here, because I didn't want this childish fight to go on and get mixed with trolling. Any problem with that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I already told you that posting anything from that rubbish source that indicates any kind of obsession with any race in any form is forbidden. You can go figure it out in the news you posted.
> 
> And I deleted your previous posts here, because I didn't want this childish fight to go on and get mixed with trolling. Any problem with that?


I don't wanna drag our conversation to GHQ and talk with webby about it, but your attitude is not professional. BTW, nothing was related to racial subjects in that article. You just did not like criticism of your regime and deleted the article.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> I don't wanna drag our conversation to GHQ and talk with webby about it, but your attitude is not professional. BTW, nothing was related to racial subjects in that article. You just did not like criticism of your regime and deleted the article.


You are very welcome to take that issue to GHQ, actually I encourage you to do it. If there is any fault in my moderation, I would be more than happy to either fix it or resign for it. GHQ is created for users to take their complains there, hence preventing arguments with mods in threads. You should use that feature.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Lol , look at the turk members crying like babies  

Turkey-Iran Relations | News and Discussions

seroiusly Whaaat  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> You are very welcome to take that issue to GHQ, actually I encourage you to do it. If there is any fault in my moderation, I would be more than happy to either fix it or resign for it. GHQ is created for users to take their complains there, hence preventing arguments with mods in threads. You should use that feature.


I am busy these days and I also had respect for you before. So, I prefer not to do it, but if you continue your behavior, I would forget our past friendship and respect and talk about it with Webby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> I am busy these days and I also had respect for you before. So, I prefer not to do it, but if you continue your behavior, I would forget our past friendship and respect and talk about it with Webby.



Respect is a reciprocal relationship my friend and if you think I have any personal problems with you, you are very very wrong. But the fact that you don't like my moderation is another thing. You have the right not to, and as I said, issue like this should be taken to GHQ. You see I am encouraging you to do it. Nothing personal.

As a member of this forum, I may not like some of your posts, just like many other members who have this right. But as a mod, your posts and posts of every single member of this forum have the same value for me. You may or may not accept it and if the latter is true, I strongly recommend taking the issues to GHQ section. And if you do it, I wouldn't be offended even slightly, because you would be using your absolute rights as a member of this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

I just wonder that why we Iranians don't have a Think Tank Analyst while people from every country have 1 ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> I just wonder that why we Iranians don't have a Think Tank Analyst while people from every country have 1 ?!


Because they actually discuss military matters while most of the people here either don't really care about Iran's mock ups (me for example) or they think mock ups and "khompare salavati" = 21st century tech (all of the hezbollahi military.ir contingent).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

this is from Stupid & Funny from all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> this is from Stupid & Funny from all over the world.


All 5 are the same cars. Any noob on PS can do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> All 5 are the same cars. Any noob on PS can do this.


yeah but you didn't get it? 

read the rest of it below (standing near the wall)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> yeah but you didn't get it?
> 
> read the rest of it below (standing near the wall)


loooooooooooooooool

well played...

Now I get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rahi2357 said:


> this is from Stupid & Funny from all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

and these 
Stupid & Funny from all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> وزارت اطلاعات در سال ۱۳۷۶ کتابی با عنوان هویت منتشر کرد که در صفحه ۱۳۱ این کتاب که در ۳۷۵ صفحه توسط انتشارات حیان به چاپ رسیده، درباره ریچارد فرای آمده است:
> 
> «ریچارد فرای چندی پیش به دعوت و تلاش برخی روشنفکران داخلی به ایران سفر کرد و در طول اقامت خود در تهران با استفاده از برخی عناصر نا آگاه اقدام به جمع آوری گسترده اطلاعات محرمانه کرد. ریچارد فرای که همکاری به ظاهر علمی او با سیا امری آشکار است در این سفر تا آنجا پیش رفت که حتی برای جذب برخی مدیران اجرایی و آموزشی کشور اقدام کرد که البته این تلاش با برخی هوشیاری‌ها ناکام ماند.»


In arazele obash, shiayane omari/bakri va tokhmhaye banu-umaye chera ta naam va tarikhe Irano mishnavan tarso larzeshoon migire.
Shamshire *ابولؤلؤ* *, احمد بن بویه , شاه اسماعیل *bar gardaneshoon va hamfekrashoon be omide khoda! Saratan bar taneshan toolehaye morsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> In arazele obash, shiayane omari/bakri va tokhmhaye banu-umaye chera ta naam va tarikhe Irano mishnavan tarso larzeshoon migire.
> Shamshire *ابولؤلؤ , احمد بن بویه , شاه اسماعیل *bar gardaneshoon va hamfekrashoon be omide khoda! Saratan bar taneshan toolehaye morsi.



yaro 65 sal iran shenas boode hamin chand sal pish ahmadiinejade osool gara khooneye tarikhi too esfahan behesh hadiye dade hala yeho taraf jasadesh tabdil be jasoos shode.

hamash bara feshar be dolate rohaniye.age jasoos bood chera vaghti ahmadinejad behesh khoone dad hichi hichki sedash dar nayoomad?

be ghole yeki az rofagha aman az shaboon bi mokhha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> In arazele obash, shiayane omari/bakri va tokhmhaye banu-umaye chera ta naam va tarikhe Irano mishnavan tarso larzeshoon migire.
> Shamshire *ابولؤلؤ* *, احمد بن بویه , شاه اسماعیل *bar gardaneshoon va hamfekrashoon be omide khoda! Saratan bar taneshan toolehaye morsi.


نمیدونستم ریچارد فرای هم جزء آثار باستانی ایران هست


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

rahi2357 said:


> yar 65 sal iran shenas boode hamin chand sal pish ahmadiinejade osool gara khooneye tarikhi too esfahan behesh hadiye dade hala yeho taraf jasadesh tabdil be jasoos shode.
> 
> hamash bara feshar be dolate rohaniye.age jasoos bood chera vaghti ahmadinejad behesh khoone dad hichi hichki sedash dar nayoomad?
> 
> be ghole yeki az rofagha aman az shaboon bi mokhha


Ina tokhme tarakehaye hend dokhtare otayba hastan هند_دختر_عتبه. Hamun khate bani omaye hastan ke zabane farsiro mikhastan az beyn bebaran. Shah Esmael zende bood gardane hameye in bakriaro mizad, az oon teymure dast langeshoon ta saghaye khiabanishoon.

Na Irani hastan, na shia. Kafaran/bakri hastan. Dar zamene bani-omaye Irania ye chomaghi dashtan be name "kafar-kub", chomaghe choobi bood va saresh ahani bood. Hatta abbasiane zalem az in chomagh estefade mikardan va behesh migoftan kafar-kubat. Irania ba abbasiane zalem ba in chomagha oftadan be joone bani omaye va saghateshoon kardan.

Hamoon chantayishoonam ke farar kardan emrooz shodan arazele obash ke ba qajar va bani omaye mikhan reghabat konan.

Ina alayhe akhwan al moslemeene Ordon tazohorat kardan vaghti ke kafarane bakri goftan ghabre hazrate abulolo bayad kharab beshe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> نمیدونستم ریچارد فرای هم جزء آثار باستانی ایران هست


Badtare oon wahabi Khaled Islambouli ya khaled mashal va arafat ke nist. Aghalan nafesh be Iran reside, tarikhe Irano jostejoo karde.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Because they actually discuss military matters while most of the people here either don't really care about Iran's mock ups (me for example) or they think mock ups and "khompare salavati" = 21st century tech (all of the hezbollahi military.ir contingent).



Why are you always mad man ?

By the way , khompare salavati was awesome  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Why do you have so many negative ratings? Go fix it up.

@Abii باید فروم خودمون را باز کنیم. اینجا خفقانه. همه هم می تونند عضو بشوند! هرچی هم خواهند می توانند بگویند! اینجا یک چیزی که می گی به قبای وهابی ها بر می خوره! عبا یا قبا؟

دفعه پیش به پوزشون برخورد منو 5 ماه بن کردن. البته من رفتم با یک یوزر دیگه ساختم ولی ایندفعه دیگه دارم عصبانی می شوم. وقتی که به کسی توهین نمی کنی، چرا الکی باید بن بشی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> Man rastesho bekhay hal mikonam ba kal kal kardan ba in shasgoola. Badamam nemiad ban sham chon miram miresam be karo zendegi beja vaght talaf kardan inja. Az roozi ke oomadam to in forum, fekr konam nazdik be 50 bar ban shodam lol



Hahaha... damet garm 
50% dalili ke man hanooz in zobale doni ro tark nakardam bekhatere toe 
Kolan hal mikonam ba postat 

Emrooz karo zendgim be fana raft alanam 12:36 hanooz sham nakhordam dashtam ba in yaroo jaro bahs mikardam. Migan ke, I should take my own advice! Vali javooni va jaheli che konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> na, vali age mohsen sunni bood, alan to sooriye dasht bomb mibast dore khodesh.
> 
> khar mazhabie in mohsen, manzooram in bood.


منظورت دقیقا همونی بود که نوشتی، امثال شما هستین که سعی میکنین وهابیت و سنی رو یکی معرفی کنید
البته از سیتی زن کشوری که جزء حامیان این وهابیای انتهاری هست، بیشتر از این هم انتظار نمیره، بالاخره سکولاریزم و وهابیت دو روی یک سکه هستن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> Hahaha... damet garm
> 50% dalili ke man hanooz in zobale doni ro tark nakardam bekhatere toe
> Kolan hal mikonam ba postat
> *
> Emrooz karo zendgim be fana raft alanam 12:36 hanooz sham nakhordam dashtam ba in yaroo jaro bahs mikardam. Migan ke, I should take my own advice! Vali javooni va jaheli che konam.*


lol are

Man tamame modat ke dashtam ba oon arabe yaboo jaro bahs mikardam to ashpazkhoone boodam dashtam abgoosht dorost mikardam 

In forum eyne cracke. Age havaset nabashe mishini 5 saat ba ye osgole arab kal kal mikoni. 3 saat tool keshid 2ta sib zamini khoord konam hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> lol are
> 
> Man tamame modat ke dashtam ba oon arabe yaboo jaro bahs mikardam to ashpazkhoone boodam dashtam abgoosht dorost mikardam
> 
> In forum eyne cracke. Age havaset nabashe mishini 5 saat ba ye osgole arab kal kal mikoni. 3 saat tool keshid 2ta sib zamini khoord konam hahaha



You talking shit nigga?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> lol are
> 
> Man tamame modat ke dashtam ba oon arabe yaboo jaro bahs mikardam to ashpazkhoone boodam dashtam abgoosht dorost mikardam
> 
> In forum eyne cracke. Age havaset nabashe mishini 5 saat ba ye osgole arab kal kal mikoni. 3 saat tool keshid 2ta sib zamini khoord konam hahaha



دقیقا آبی جان. حالا من نمی دونم چرا این همه فروم توی این عالم هست به این یکی معتاد شدم. یک زمانی میلیتاری فوتوس بودم ولی اونجا هم ریتارد آلترا رایت وینگ (از این ریلیجوسها) بودن باشون حال نمیکردم. ولی اینجا بهتره خنده بیشتری می شه ازش در آورد! ولی بعضی موقع حماقت باعث اعصاب خوردی می شه. وجدانا ما اینقدر نژاد پرست نیستیم که اینها هستند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> You talking shit nigga?


I'm always talking shit. 

nah, I was telling him that this forum is like crack. If you're not paying attention you can spend 5 hours arguing with some brain dead wahabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> takbiiiir
> 
> hojat-ol-eslam mohsen zer az khod terekoondand.
> 
> Dar zemn, to rast migi. Boro ghoraneto bekhoon bikhiale in majaraha sho.



من با محسن حال می کنم بچه مودبیه خداوکیلی! فقط ریمارک می زنه وارد فحش های بدبد نمی شه!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> In forum mesle filmaye westerne. Kolan khar to khare. Vase hamin adam jazb mishe behesh.





درست می گی! شاید اینطوری باشه. من باید تا فردا صبح یک پروپوزال بنویسم ساعت ظهر1 ارائه اش بدم هنوز شام نخوردم. باید یک فکری به حالش بکنم. از ساعت 8 شب تا الان پا اینم. سعی می کنم ترکش کنم. آبی جان تو هم برو به غذات برس. خیلی خوشحال شدم شبت بخیر. بقیه هم همینطور.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> درست می گی! شاید اینطوری باشه. من باید تا فردا صبح یک پروپوزال بنویسم ساعت ظهر1 ارائه اش بدم هنوز شام نخوردم. باید یک فکری به حالش بکنم. از ساعت 8 شب تا الان پا اینم. سعی می کنم ترکش کنم. آبی جان تو هم برو به غذات برس. خیلی خوشحال شدم شبت بخیر. بقیه هم همینطور.


good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Dustan ye soal,inja chizayi ke benevisim tavasote jomhuri eslami monotoring mishe?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

kouroshkourosh said:


> Dustan ye soal,inja chizayi ke benevisim tavasote jomhuri eslami monotoring mishe?


Dewotho Oche darabsna kiksiwa hasun kivism jadapote trikkoring dawana himakzie lishe...


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Dewotho Oche darabsna kiksiwa hasun kivism jadapote trikkoring dawana himakzie lishe...


plz write in english

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Abii

baba akhe chera enghadr narahat hasti az hame chiz? ba inke be sheddat mokhalefam ba karet, vali kheili vaghta khandam ham migire ke hamaro az zire tigh rad mikoni. baba inja internete, age bekhai be hame fohsh bedio herso bokhori, arzeshesh ro nadare. be har hal, don't get yourself banned again.

in @mohsen ham ke shoma bahash inghadr moshkel dari, khodetam mibini ke aksare oghat javabe tohin ro ba tohine shakhsi nemide va man baraie in karesh ehteram ghaelam, harchand ke be sheddat ba kheili az aghaiedesh mokhoalefam.

Shoma ham yekam roaiat kon, khodetam behtar miduni ke ba tohin kardan, khosusan be karbaraie irani, na moshkeli hal mishe tu keshvar, na akhund ha miran kenar va na chizi taghir mikone. faghat asabe chand nafar alaki be ham mirize.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

hichki inja be hichki javab nemide faghat baladan tuye ye forum international fohs nesare ham konan jalebe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> bro , everyone has to take side  india is a big country and everyone like to have the best relations possible .
> 
> i'm not sure if the news is right be if its right , is it a bad thing ?  we want better relations with india , thats it
> 
> BTW , i think iranian officials are trying to have india close to them in case BJP wins elections not that they support them
> 
> its just flowers
> 
> to all indian members , no matter who they support :
> 
> persiancat with a red rose


hehe,well actually that was a shia cleric (shias dont mind voting for BJP,the vice president of BJP has mostly been a shia muslim ) the current one- Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
and that was posted by batman sarcastically(u know about him and his opinion on iran/shia right?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

kouroshkourosh said:


> @mohsen
> man age ye chizayi darbare in regime behet begam dige azashun defa nemikoni.
> mituni biay yahoo messenger chat konim?
> agha mohsen ba shomam
> 
> hichki inja be hichki javab nemide faghat baladan tuye ye forum international fohs nesare ham konan jalebe


عزیزم همین جا بگو، شاید بقیه هم خواستن نظر میدن. من اصلا اکانت یاهو ندارم، چه برسه که بخوام چت کنم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Because they actually discuss military matters while most of the people here either don't really care about Iran's mock ups (me for example) or they think mock ups and "khompare salavati" = 21st century tech (all of the hezbollahi military.ir contingent).



Military matters ? Come on man ,

Our section is not that bad in Military stuffs .

These mock ups are being unveiled in Syria as the time goes . First, no one believed in Shahed 129 but it was used in Syria , The same goes for Fateh 110's accuracy which again was used in Syrian war and Israel risked everything to target them in Syrian territory .

I think that , This war ( Syrian war ) will reveal many more IR mock ups in the future and if it takes a longer time we might be badly surprised .

I'm neither in military.ir nor a Hezbollahi but we ( all Iranians ) should accept that Hezbollahis / Basijis are part of our nation .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kouroshkourosh

S00R3NA said:


> Military matters ? Come on man ,
> 
> Our section is not that bad in Military stuffs .
> 
> These mock ups are being unveiled in Syria as the time goes . First, no one believed in Shahed 129 but it was used in Syria , The same goes for Fateh 110's accuracy which again was used in Syrian war and Israel risked everything to target them in Syrian territory .
> 
> I think that , This war ( Syrian war ) will reveal many more IR mock ups in the future and if it takes a longer time we might be badly surprised .
> 
> I'm neither in military.ir nor a Hezbollahi but we ( all Iranians ) should accept that Hezbollahis / Basijis are part of our nation .



I respect Hezbollahis cuz they are 80% of our nation.


----------



## The SiLent crY

kouroshkourosh said:


> I respect Hezbollahis cuz they are 80% of our nation.



The percentage does not matter and I suggest you to leave that aside otherwise we'll see another pointless argument between our friends .

But I totally agree with mutual respect in our country .



Serpentine said:


> @Abii
> 
> baba akhe chera enghadr narahat hasti az hame chiz? ba inke be sheddat mokhalefam ba karet, vali kheili vaghta khandam ham migire ke hamaro az zire tigh rad mikoni. baba inja internete, age bekhai be hame fohsh bedio herso bokhori, arzeshesh ro nadare. be har hal, don't get yourself banned again.
> 
> in @mohsen ham ke shoma bahash inghadr moshkel dari, khodetam mibini ke aksare oghat javabe tohin ro ba tohine shakhsi nemide va man baraie in karesh ehteram ghaelam, harchand ke be sheddat ba kheili az aghaiedesh mokhoalefam.
> 
> Shoma ham yekam roaiat kon, khodetam behtar miduni ke ba tohin kardan, khosusan be karbaraie irani, na moshkeli hal mishe tu keshvar, na akhund ha miran kenar va na chizi taghir mikone. faghat asabe chand nafar alaki be ham mirize.




سلام .

خوبی .

دو تا پست دو سه روز قبل بهت ارسال کردم . فراموش کردی بخونی یا ... ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

haman10 said:


> You're all welcome brother .
> 
> Heard your man is alright  Tnx to lord ....... wish you and your father happiness and health



Yes... he is doing much better. Thank you brother

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Military matters ? Come on man ,
> 
> Our section is not that bad in Military stuffs .
> 
> These mock ups are being unveiled in Syria as the time goes . First, no one believed in Shahed 129 but it was used in Syria , The same goes for Fateh 110's accuracy which again was used in Syrian war and Israel risked everything to target them in Syrian territory .
> 
> I think that , This war ( Syrian war ) will reveal many more IR mock ups in the future and if it takes a longer time we might be badly surprised .
> 
> I'm neither in military.ir nor a Hezbollahi but we ( all Iranians ) should accept that Hezbollahis / Basijis are part of our nation .


Abii is right. Who can be a think tank in Iran section? probably this BestLand guy?!!!
Anyway, when Shahed is used in Syria?!!! there is only one video which is vague. That UAV can be even mohajer, which it even makes more sense because Mohajer was already exported to Syria, and not Shahed.
BTW, I saw that you said Persian Gulf missile is an indigenous design, which it is not and it is a copy of Chinese missiles.


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> خوبی .
> 
> دو تا پست دو سه روز قبل بهت ارسال کردم . فراموش کردی بخونی یا ... ؟


Salaam. Bebakhsh, hamun ruz khundam, valid Kari pish omad ke faramush kardam badesh javab bedam. Javabesh ro be zudi mizaram.


rmi5 said:


> Abii is right. Who can be a think tank in Iran section? probably this BestLand guy?!!!
> Anyway, when Shahed is used in Syria?!!! there is only one video which is vague. That UAV can be even mohajer, which it even makes more sense because Mohajer was already exported to Syria, and not Shahed.
> BTW, I saw that you said Persian Gulf missile is an indigenous design, which it is not and it is a copy of Chinese missiles.


Please give us more info on Chinese model of Persian gulf and about how it's a copy of Chinese missiles. Which one of them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

kouroshkourosh said:


> na aziz man age bekham in bahsaro ra bendazam az iran monotoring misham,bad baziam ke be khune iran teshnan su estefade mikonan aziz.agar email ya ye vasilye sohabt kardan dari befrest


عزیز تو روز روشن میان وسط سخنرانی جلیلی که نمایندگی رهبری تو مجلس تشخیص مصلحت هست فحش میدن و توهین میکنن کسی کاری به کارشون نداره








اسم و آدرس همشون هم معلومه، اونوقت بیان میلیونها کاربر اینترنتی رو منیتور کنن که چکارشون کنن؟

در ضمن این تصوری که شما از منیتورینگ داری اشتباه هست، شما هر چیزی رو که به اینترنت بفرستی و یا بگیری (بیت به بیت) برای چند ماه روی دیتاسنتردرگاه خروجی اینترنت ایران ذخیره میشه، فرقی هم نداره که از مرورگر استفاده کنی یا ای میل کلاینت یا هر کلاینت دیگه ای، در هر صورت سابقت رو دارن. شرمنده منم نمیتونم آدرس ایمیلم رو روی وب بذارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Dewotho Oche darabsna kiksiwa hasun kivism jadapote trikkoring dawana himakzie lishe...


Hamatoon divone eeid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Abii is right. Who can be a think tank in Iran section? probably this BestLand guy?!!!



@SOHEIL is a good choice , He has good knowledge in Space issues . Although he's a little jerk but still one of the best Iranian members of this forum that has given us good info regarding Iran's space programs .



> Anyway, when Shahed is used in Syria?!!! there is only one video which is vague. That UAV can be even mohajer, which it even makes more sense because Mohajer was already exported to Syria, and not Shahed.



Have you seen Mohajer UAVs ?

Lets take a look :

Mohajer 1 :






Mohajer 2 :






Mohajer 3 :






Mohajer 4 :






Comparing mohajer family with Shahed is not that difficult !!













> BTW, I saw that you said Persian Gulf missile is an indigenous design, which it is not and it is a copy of Chinese missiles.



Persian Gulf is a short range ballistic missile based on Fateh 110 that was designed and produced in Iran and is currently he most accurate Iranian missile .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> @SOHEIL is a good choice , He has good knowledge in Space issues . Although he's a little jerk but still one of the best Iranian members of this forum that has given us good info regarding Iran's space programs .
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Mohajer UAVs ?
> 
> Lets take a look :
> 
> Mohajer 1 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohajer 2 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohajer 3 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohajer 4 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing mohajer family with Shahed is not that difficult !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persian Gulf is a short range ballistic missile based on Fateh 110 that was designed and produced in Iran and is currently he most accurate Iranian missile .


*Mod Edit*. So, do you mean that Fateh 110 has nothing to do with Chinese DF 11? 
BTW, I have seen that video, and we cannot conclude that it is Shahed, and we cannot estimate the size of that UAV neither.

@Serpentine ^^^


----------



## mohsen

except the range (which is different today) what's the similarity between these 2 missiles?
Fateh-110 CEP (accuracy)=5m
DF-11 CEP=200m
*Mod Edit* , even CEP of our Zelzal rockets is 50m.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Chinese DF 11




the missile you're talking about is DF-21D which is called the"carrier killer" . DF-11 is not anti-ship BM . 

==================================================================
*Dongfeng 11 (CSS-7)[edit]*





A DF-11 TEL.
Main article: DF-11
Also known as the M-11 (export), the DF-11 is a road-mobile short-range ballistic missile (SRBM) designed by Wang Zhenhua at the Sanjiang Missile Corporation (also known as the 066 Base) in the late 1970s. Unlike previous Chinese ballistic missiles, the DF-11 usesolid fuel, which greatly reduces launch preparation time (15-30 min). Liquid-fueled missiles such as the DF-5 require up to 2 hours of pre-launch preparation. The DF-11 has range of 300 km and 800 kg payload. An improved DF-11A version has increased range of >825 km.[14] The range of the M-11 does not violate the limits set by the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR). Estimates on the number of DF-11s in service vary between 500 to 600.[15][16]

DF-21D :
China has inducted the world's first [1] anti-ship ballistic missile, known as the DF-21D.[2] In 2010, it was reported that China had entered the DF-21D into its early operational stage for deployment.[3] The potential threat from the DF-21D against US aircraft carriers has reportedly caused major changes in US strategy.[_citation needed_]

China is apparently working on a second generation ASBM using hypersonic glide vehicle technology tested on the WU-14. This would allow the warhead to search for the current location of the American carrier, instead of just dropping down to the spot it was first aimed at. The high speed maneuvers would also make the missile much harder to intercept.

==================================================================


so now lets compare :

DF-21D :







PG missile :










mohsen said:


> except the range (which is different today) what's the similarity between these 2 missiles?
> Fateh-110 CEP (accuracy)=5m
> DF-11 CEP=200m
> LOL, this troll, even CEP of our Zelzal rockets is 50m.


DF-11 is not even anti-ship missile 

*Mod Edit*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

@haman10 why you got banned yesterday for one day lol? You should just be honest and frank in your posts bro you came off as a back biter in that thread. Why try to be political?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> dont quote the troll . let me handle him ......


I didn't, you did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> @haman10 why you got banned yesterday for one day lol? You should just be honest and frank in your posts bro you came off as a back biter in that thread. Why try to be political?


lol , yeah bro . after their mod got mad when i told them to stop bullying other people like webby into things  he gave me 3 strikes   they are some little kids man ..... but then webby reversed them

BTW , about being political this is what happened : in their thread i said i doubt that it will happen but if it did , at least turkey is our muslim neighbor . then on april 16 , @atatwolf and other turk members trolled the shit out of iranians . i didnt respond in full force but i was super angry . then i went to our forum and i saw that thread .

i didnt say anything bad either ..... i said we need to sabotage the deal . sth that i honestly believe in 

anyhow , this is not called "back biting"  if i said " i hate turkey , lets attack them ! " that would be back biting and hypocrisy .

but this is hypocrisy my friend :








mohsen said:


> I didn't, you did.


my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> except the range (which is different today) what's the similarity between these 2 missiles?
> Fateh-110 CEP (accuracy)=5m
> DF-11 CEP=200m
> LOL, this troll, even CEP of our Zelzal rockets is 50m.


*Mod Edit*. is their any source to confirm the accuracy of Fateh or PG missile? For example, PG missile has been announced to be tested twice on some fixed targets, which is a joke, since it is going to be an anti-ship missile. Anyway, Fateh is based on DF-11 and every one knows it. They *may* have improved the accuracy, later, but it is a Chinese technology and not an indigenous one as @S00R3NA is claiming.



haman10 said:


> you're an idiot
> 
> 
> for a person who lives in US  its totally a joke not to know that the word for "doroogh gou" is liar not lier
> 
> 
> OMG , the kid can google stuff
> 
> little kid , the missile you're talking about is DF-21D which is called the"carrier killer" . DF-11 is not anti-ship BM .
> 
> ==================================================================
> *Dongfeng 11 (CSS-7)[edit]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A DF-11 TEL.
> Main article: DF-11
> Also known as the M-11 (export), the DF-11 is a road-mobile short-range ballistic missile (SRBM) designed by Wang Zhenhua at the Sanjiang Missile Corporation (also known as the 066 Base) in the late 1970s. Unlike previous Chinese ballistic missiles, the DF-11 usesolid fuel, which greatly reduces launch preparation time (15-30 min). Liquid-fueled missiles such as the DF-5 require up to 2 hours of pre-launch preparation. The DF-11 has range of 300 km and 800 kg payload. An improved DF-11A version has increased range of >825 km.[14] The range of the M-11 does not violate the limits set by the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR). Estimates on the number of DF-11s in service vary between 500 to 600.[15][16]
> 
> DF-21D :
> China has inducted the world's first [1] anti-ship ballistic missile, known as the DF-21D.[2] In 2010, it was reported that China had entered the DF-21D into its early operational stage for deployment.[3] The potential threat from the DF-21D against US aircraft carriers has reportedly caused major changes in US strategy.[_citation needed_]
> 
> China is apparently working on a second generation ASBM using hypersonic glide vehicle technology tested on the WU-14. This would allow the warhead to search for the current location of the American carrier, instead of just dropping down to the spot it was first aimed at. The high speed maneuvers would also make the missile much harder to intercept.
> 
> ==================================================================
> 
> 
> so now lets compare :
> 
> DF-21D :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG missile :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go troll some where else , people are educated here .
> 
> 
> DF-11 is not even anti-ship missile
> 
> dont quote the troll . let me handle him ......



LOL at @Serpentine again, who does not delete this insulting post and tries to delete my post in which I am saying that Fateh-110 is a copy of DF-11. Very good for you again!


----------



## Ostad

whats up fellas....?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

I edited insulting posts which ALSO included some technical debates. Now keep it civil.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Go create a thread in GHQ if you think he is un-fair .
> 
> but two things : 1- u insulted me , soheil and mohsen at the same time then i quoted your post saying "soheil is an idiot" and replied "you're an idiot"
> 
> so you're the one who insulted others like a maniac here
> 
> 2- u dont have to post here as u clearly mentioned you're not iranian .
> 
> peace


I told you not to quote me again. You have insulted me in the quoted post of yours, and that post has not been deleted.
BTW, when did I say that I am not Iranian? Quote it here ...
@Serpentine is he allowed to call me non-Iranian, MKO, .., in a daily basis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> is he allowed to call me non-Iranian, MKO, .., in a daily basis?


firstly , its "on" an daily basis , not in a daily basis 

secondly , when did i call you mko ? quote it here 

@mohsen , mate , u should act like them if u wanna survive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

haman10 said:


> firstly , its "on" an daily basis , not in a daily basis
> 
> secondly , when did i call you mko ? quote it here



in dustemun ro igrone kon faghat ejaze nade be iraniaye inja tohin kone report kon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> I told you not to quote me again. You have insulted me in the quoted post of yours, and that post has not been deleted.
> BTW, when did I say that I am not Iranian? Quote it here ...
> @Serpentine is he allowed to call me non-Iranian, MKO, .., in a daily basis?



As you see, I deleted that post, but you already quoted it.

And please don't come out as innocent, none of you guys are innocent. Sometimes you insult them, then they insult you. That has been the case for months.

I didn't give any infractions to anyone now so please stop the fights.

you, @haman10 and others, if you guys can't talk to each other without personal insults, simply don't do it. Don't ever quote each other. It's very simple.

PS: Don't also insult other members behind their backs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> As you see, I deleted that post, but you already quoted it.
> 
> And please don't come out as innocent, none of you guys are innocent. Sometimes you insult them, then they insult you. That has been the case for months.
> 
> I didn't give any infractions to anyone now so please stop the fights.
> *
> you, @haman10 and others, if you guys can't talk to each other without personal insults, simply don't do it. Don't ever quote each other. It's very simple.*


I think it is the best suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Serpentine said:


> As you see, I deleted that post, but you already quoted it.
> 
> And please don't come out as innocent, none of you guys are innocent. Sometimes you insult them, then they insult you. That has been the case for months.
> 
> I didn't give any infractions to anyone now so please stop the fights.
> 
> you, @haman10 and others, if you guys can't talk to each other without personal insults, simply don't do it. Don't ever quote each other. It's very simple.
> 
> PS: Don't also insult other members behind their backs.




He calls mohsen idiot,
he calls soheil idiot joker!
he calls haman scum...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Sometimes you insult them, then they insult you.


sometimes ?  its always like that mate .

BTW , i am the only one who replies to their insults . neither @mohsen nor @kollang and @SOHEIL and others , never even paid any attention to him .

but i have a low insult threshold . lets stop it for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

How about you guys mention me whenever anyone insults you instead of insulting back?Then it's much easier to deal with rather than banning everyone involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> How about you guys mention me whenever anyone insults you instead of insulting back?Then it's much easier to deal with rather than banning everyone involved.


that simply doesnt happen  you are such a good hearted person  that you never ban them .

even when turk members come here and troll , like @atatwolf , u simply ignore it .

but others are not like u , they are kids who take everything personal like @Kaan . BTW kaan , you dont have to thank any iranian member's post . this was just FYI .

do what u like .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> *Mod Edit*. So, do you mean that Fateh 110 has nothing to do with Chinese DF 11?



They're totally different .

Look at the dimensions :

Fateh : 

weight : 3450 kg

Length : 8.86 m

Diameter : 0.61 m

DF-15 :

Weight : 6200 kg

Length : 9.1 m

Diameter : 1 m

Even their ranges are totally different and Chinese one has double range of Fateh .



> BTW, I have seen that video, and we cannot conclude that it is Shahed, and we cannot estimate the size of that UAV neither.



so , If that's not Shahed , what other Iranian UAV can be ? !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

haman10 said:


> that simply doesnt happen  you are such a good hearted person  that you never ban them .
> 
> even when turk members come here and troll , like @atatwolf , u simply ignore it .
> 
> but others are not like u , they are kids who take everything personal like @Kaan . BTW , you dont have to thank any iranian member's post . this was just FYI .
> 
> do what u like .....



man diruz 2 ta post dadam tu 3sanie in yaru kan banam kard.ke badan chon azash shekayat kardam lift shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kouroshkourosh said:


> man diruz 2 ta post dadam tu 3sanie in yaru kan banam kard.ke badan chon azash shekayat kardam lift shod.


see @Serpentine !!!

this is what i'm talking about .... he even banned this iranian . that guy got some serious personal issues ...


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> that simply doesnt happen  you are such a good hearted person  that you never ban them .
> 
> even when turk members come here and troll , like @atatwolf , u simply ignore it .
> 
> but others are not like u , they are kids who take everything personal like @Kaan . BTW , you dont have to thank any iranian member's post . this was just FYI .
> 
> do what u like .....


I never took anything personally. All I did was enforce the rules. Also I went easy on you in the beginning you even thanked me initially. Normally you should be banned for creating multiple accounts but webby showed you mercy.

P.S
I can thank whoevers posts I want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> that simply doesnt happen you are such a good hearted person that you never ban them .



yes I will, I have banned too many before. Maybe you aren't aware how this section looked like before you joined. Many of those scary trolls don't even come here anymore, the reason is obvious. Just don't participate in flame wars and be little patient until I'm online, then you'll understand how it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> see @Serpentine !!!
> 
> this is what i'm talking about .... he even banned this iranian . that guy got some serious personal issues ...


He already had 2 strikes so when I added one he was banned. Normally strikes last for 40 days but I made the strike expire in one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> Normally you should be banned for creating multiple accounts but webby showed you mercy.


webby showed all of you mercy when you trolled and bullied him .

yeah , he is a good guy 

i created that account just to complain , i even named it @haman10-2 . now cry me a river .


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Kaan said:


> I never took anything personally. All I did was enforce the rules. Also I went easy on you in the beginning you even thanked me initially. Normally you should be banned for creating multiple accounts but webby showed you mercy.
> 
> P.S
> I can thank whoevers posts I want.



bro!u banned me in that section with 2 posts.while turks often post here and we talk eachother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> webby showed all of you mercy when you trolled and bullied him .
> 
> yeah , he is a good guy
> 
> i created that account just to complain , i even named it @haman10-2 . now cry me a river .


Thats not the only account.



kouroshkourosh said:


> bro!u banned me in that section with 2 posts.while turks often post here and we talk eachother


I gave you a warning plus I only made it last one day.


EIther way you all derailed the thread and turned into iranian missile development thread or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> They're totally different .
> 
> Look at the dimensions :
> 
> Fateh :
> 
> weight : 3450 kg
> 
> Length : 8.86 m
> 
> Diameter : 0.61 m
> 
> DF-15 :
> 
> Weight : 6200 kg
> 
> Length : 9.1 m
> 
> Diameter : 1 m
> 
> Even their ranges are totally different and Chinese one has double range of Fateh .
> 
> 
> 
> so , If that's not Shahed , what other Iranian UAV can be ? !!


I said DF-11 not DF-15.
It may be an Israeli UAV, although, I am not sure about it, since the UAV was pretty close to the ground, while Israeli drones have more sophisticated cameras, and do not need to get close to the ground. It can also be a Mohajer. Again, The quality of the video is not good and we cannot exactly know model of UAV unless we at least know its exact size, or find a high quality video or photo from it.


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> Yes please respond.


i'm not going to let this end here buddy ..... if they dont answer , i'll make another thread in GHQ about your accusations .

good luck and all the best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@haman10

I actually should have applied a thread ban. I have only ben mod for a few days. But you have to admitt that you broke rules and you were trolling. ANd you created multiple accounts. Banned accounts can respond to GHQ so there was no reason for multiple accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

haman10 said:


> i'm not going to let this end here buddy ..... if they dont answer , i'll make another thread in GHQ about your accusations .
> 
> good luck and all the best



haman jan bahso ziad kesh nade ye chizi bud diruz tamaum shod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Guys, there is no need to discuss moderation or duplicate account issues here and no need to mention webby too. It has already been resolved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@Kaan , you mean @haman10-2 ?! , nice name for second account, synonymous to @guys please ban me i am a double user.
cheap false flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I said DF-11 not DF-15.



Sorry , My bad .

But if you look again , You'll see the differences in dimension .

DF-11 :

weight : 3800 kg

Length : 11.25

Diameter : 0.86 m

Fateh :

weight : 3450 kg

Length : 8.86 m

Diameter : 0.61 m

Apart from dimension , Why would Iran need to lie about it ? !!!

They have reverse engineered many Chinese missiles before and if it was reverse engineered of DF-11 they would have simply said that .



> It may be an Israeli UAV, although, I am not sure about it, since the UAV was pretty close to the ground, while Israeli drones have more sophisticated cameras, and do not need to get close to the ground. It can also be a Mohajer. Again, The quality of the video is not good and we cannot exactly know model of UAV unless we at least know its exact size, or find a high quality video or photo from it.




Israeli UAV ?!!! Interesting .

I hope you don't say this in ME section to make trolls believe Iran is cooperating with both Israel and ISIL .
I don't think it was close , If you watch the video at the end when the camera was zoomed out it showed how high the UAV flew that rebels didn't bother to shoot at .

Mohajer's tails are all different .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Serpentine said:


> Guys, there is no need to discuss moderation or duplicate account issues here and no need to mention webby too. It has already been resolved.



Exactly. I got my first experience yesterday and now I learned how to mod. Inshallah everyone will follow the rules and I will follow the established moderating methods.


@haman10
In Turkey they say " Make your haq Halal" I think you understand what I mean. I dont want you to come after me on the day of judgement if anything wrong was done.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> In Turkey they say " Make your haq Halal" I think you understand what I mean.


buddy , the translation of that in persian is "hagheto halal kon" which doesnt make any sense . 

anyway , me and you both know that your behavior yesterday wasnt because you are a new mod  you totally knew what u were doing .

i dont like to continue this discussion . All the best


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> buddy , the translation of that in persian is "hagheto halal kon" which doesnt make any sense .
> 
> anyway , me and you both know that your behavior yesterday wasnt because you are a new mod  you totally knew what u were doing .
> 
> i dont like to continue this discussion . All the best


I gave everyone warnings.

Lets end it here.

@haman10 
So hows life?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Sorry , My bad .
> 
> But if you look again , You'll see the differences in dimension .
> 
> DF-11 :
> 
> weight : 3800 kg
> 
> Length : 11.25
> 
> Diameter : 0.86 m
> 
> Fateh :
> 
> weight : 3450 kg
> 
> Length : 8.86 m
> 
> Diameter : 0.61 m
> 
> Apart from dimension , Why would Iran need to lie about it ? !!!
> 
> They have reverse engineered many Chinese missiles before and if it was reverse engineered of DF-11 they would have simply said that .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli UAV ?!!! Interesting .
> 
> I hope you don't say this in ME section to make trolls believe Iran is cooperating with both Israel and ISIL .
> I don't think it was close , If you watch the video at the end when the camera was zoomed out it showed how high the UAV flew that rebels didn't bother to shoot at .
> 
> Mohajer's tails are all different .


No, you are wrong.
What I am talking about is flying in the 10000 ft in which you can't see the drone or hear its voice and take videos like this one. The point is that Iranian UAVs lack the technology to take thermal or other photos at this altitude and that's why they need to get too close to the ground in such a way that they can be seen easily.
Anyway, about missiles, their weight can be changed easily by changing their amount of fuel, ... so, as you even see in your data, they are even very close. Although, what is important here, is their technology, and not their exact size. 

PS. if you confirm that its altitude of flight has been about 10,000 ft or so, then I would certainly say that it has been Israeli.


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> So hows life?


Tnx , everythings alright  i am pretty busy with my studies , but i think PDF will make me fail all my exams  

i am totally wasting too much time here ....

what about you ? is everything alright ? u live in anatolia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> Tnx , everythings alright  i am pretty busy with my studies , but i think PDF will make me fail all my exams
> 
> i am totally wasting too much time here ....
> 
> what about you ? is everything alright ? u live in anatolia ?


Same here.
Everything's good but I have work to do.

I dont live in anatolia. I travel around alot so my location changes pretty often which is why I decided just to put the Zimbabwean flag as my location.

Adios. Amigo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> Tnx , everythings alright  i am pretty busy with my studies , but i think PDF will make me fail all my exams
> 
> i am totally wasting too much time here ....
> 
> what about you ? is everything alright ? u live in anatolia ?



hi how you doing boy?
hey! don't be banned again! NEVER 

damn pdf is like a drug... i don't waste so much time in any other forum but what the hell is wrong with pdf? 
i just don't know

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> hi how you doing boy?


mamnun dadash , shoma khoobi ? 



rahi2357 said:


> hey! don't be banned again! NEVER


i try my best buddy 

i'm so glad that you signed up . our numbers are so low here . we really needed u 




rahi2357 said:


> damn pdf is like a drug... i don't waste so much time in any other forum but what the hell is wrong with pdf?
> i just don't know


yeah , tell me about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> mamnun dadash , shoma khoobi ?
> 
> 
> i try my best buddy
> 
> i'm so glad that you signed up . our numbers are so low here . we really needed u
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , tell me about it



thanks man... something that concerns me is that university doesn't let me visit pdf more than this 
by the way doomsday is near ..i mean exams 
see you around bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> thanks man... something that concerns me is that university doesn't let me visit pdf more than this
> by the way doomsday is near ..i mean exams
> see you around bro


u too bro . catch u later dear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey guys .

I've been looking for some good movies to watch .

I'll be thankful if you do me a favor and tell me your favorites .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> Hey guys .
> 
> I've been looking for some good movies to watch .
> 
> I'll be thankful if you do me a favor and tell me your favorites .


watch kingdom of heaven 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

Ostad said:


> watch kingdom of heaven 2007


LOL I just watched that 3 days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

LOL, how was that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Ostad said:


> LOL, how was that?


I think it was a good movie overall. The action is pretty good but the story is nothing to write home about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Kaan said:


> I think it was a good movie overall. The action is pretty good but the story is nothing to write home about.


 what is your favorite one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Ostad said:


> what is your favorite one?


I like forest gump, Saving Private Ryan. They are both equal in my book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> Military matters ? Come on man ,
> 
> Our section is not that bad in Military stuffs .
> 
> These mock ups are being unveiled in Syria as the time goes . First, no one believed in Shahed 129 but it was used in Syria , The same goes for Fateh 110's accuracy which again was used in Syrian war and Israel risked everything to target them in Syrian territory .
> 
> I think that , This war ( Syrian war ) will reveal many more IR mock ups in the future and if it takes a longer time we might be badly surprised .
> 
> I'm neither in military.ir nor a Hezbollahi but we ( all Iranians ) should accept that *Hezbollahis / Basijis are part of our nation *.


As are pedophiles and criminals part of others. 

Just b/c people like you like to accept them into your hearts and homes, it doesn't mean the majority of our besieged nation should, and they don't. A Basiji or a man/woman that comes from a hezbollahi family is seen as a barbarian mongol these days. Apart from the likes of you, nobody wastes time on these lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> Hey guys .
> 
> I've been looking for some good movies to watch .
> 
> I'll be thankful if you do me a favor and tell me your favorites .


list of my favorites is quit big

Head hunters 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@S00R3NA : these are some of my favorites which i remember :

tournament from 2009:
The Tournament (2009) - IMDb

also these two :

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire (2013) - IMDb

Gravity (2013) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> watch kingdom of heaven 2007



Wow , I have that in my Archive .

I'll watch it soon .

If there are any other good movies , tell me Ostad .



haman10 said:


> @S00R3NA : these are some of my favorites which i remember :
> 
> tournament from 2009:
> The Tournament (2009) - IMDb
> 
> also these two :
> 
> The Hunger Games: Catching Fire (2013) - IMDb
> 
> Gravity (2013) - IMDb



Thanks bro , I've watched 2 of them though I have them all .

more please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

I love how he's got The Hunger Games in his list!

The irony is so thick you could cut it with a butter knife.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@S00R3NA the very best(lol) movie about martial arts






waiting for the raid 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> As are pedophiles and criminals part of others.
> 
> Just b/c people like you like to accept them into your hearts and homes, it doesn't mean the majority of our besieged nation should, and they don't. A Basiji or a man/woman that comes from a hezbollahi family is seen as a barbarian mongol these days. Apart from the likes of you, nobody wastes time on these lot.



There are good and bad people in every group my friend .

Don't judge them all .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> I love how he's got The Hunger Games in his list!
> 
> The irony is so thick you could cut it with a butter knife.


what in the shit is wrong with u ? seriously WTF is wrong with your little mind ?
@Serpentine didi nemizaran 1 daghighe adam asabesh sare jaash bashe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> what in the shit is wrong with u ? seriously WTF is wrong with your little shitty mind ?
> @Serpentine didi nemizaran 1 daghighe adam asabesh sare jaash bashe een avazi ?


losing your cool again I see. 

I saw the irony in your post, deal with it.


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> list of my favorites is quit big
> 
> Head hunters 2011



No problem . I haven't watched that yet , and it seems don't have it . I'll download it soon .

give me more .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@haman10 nice avatar fella.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> I love how he's got The Hunger Games in his list!
> 
> The irony is so thick you could cut it with a butter knife.



What's wrong with Hunger games in my list ?


----------



## haman10

@S00R3NA :

12 Years a Slave (2013) - IMDb

The Wrestler - Rotten Tomatoes

Mud - Rotten Tomatoes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> What's wrong with Hunger games n my list ?


Not yours, Haman's. And nothing wrong with the movie, but the subject matter is everything that Haman hates in life, but he recommends it others. 

The Hunger Games is essentially a modern day rambo movie for kids. It's designed to show them the failures and miseries of living under a dictatorship. Now Haman, the guy that supports the akhoond dictatorship with all his might is a fan of the movie. I find it ironic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 nice avatar fella.


Tnx bro  man motealegh be khodetoonam  JK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> @S00R3NA :
> 
> 12 Years a Slave (2013) - IMDb
> 
> The Wrestler - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> Mud - Rotten Tomatoes



I have 12 years a slave and watched parts of it . It was good .

Not interested in second one .

Gonna download 3rd one .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Tnx bro  man motealegh be khodetoonam  JK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Gonna download 3rd one .


man be tartib ghashangi neveshtam  wrestler behtar az mud bood


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Not yours, Haman's. And nothing wrong with the movie, but the subject matter is everything that Haman hates in life, but he recommends it others.
> 
> The Hunger Games is essentially a modern day rambo movie for kids. It's designed to show them the failures and miseries of living under a dictatorship. Now Haman, the guy that supports the akhoond dictatorship with all his might is a fan of the movie. I find it ironic.



Lets put such things aside for 1 night mate .

By the way , when did you last visit Iran ?

When I first came here you wrote so many sentences from your grandfather .

is he in Canada or Iran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> Lets put such things aside for 1 night mate .
> 
> By the way , when did you last visit Iran ?
> 
> When I first came here you wrote so many sentences from your grandfather .
> 
> is he in Canada or Iran ?


2007

One of my grandfathers is in Canada, the other one died before I was born (plz skip the useless khoda rahmatesh kone bs, thanks).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ok guys , Let me tell you some of my favorite movies that I remember and you might like .

As far as my feet will carry me .

Every man's war

The blind side

The terminal

Cast away

The proposal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Since we're on the subject, anybody seen The Physician? Looks low budget and shitty. I might watch it though. Downloading the torrent right now.

"In Persia in the 11th Century, a surgeon's apprentice disguises himself as a Jew to study at a school that does not admit Christians."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> 2007
> 
> One of my grandfathers is in Canada, the other one died before I was born (plz skip the useless khoda rahmatesh kone bs, thanks).



Sorry man . shouldn't have asked that .


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> Sorry man . shouldn't have asked that .


why are you sorry?

Anyway, I'm outta here. 

It's finally warm and sunny for a change out here in the frozen tundra. Should probably get some vitamin D before it starts snowing again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Since we're on the subject, anybody seen The Physician? Looks low budget and shitty. I might watch it though. Downloading the torrent right now.
> 
> "In Persia in the 11th Century, a surgeon's apprentice disguises himself as a Jew to study at a school that does not admit Christians."



If I'm not wrong , The movie is about Abu Ali Sina .


----------



## Ostad

guys...
City of God (2002) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> vitamin D


get some phosphorous on the way too ....

u desperately need it



Ostad said:


> guys...
> City of God (2002) - IMDb


it was in spanish ..... i didnt watch it . i hate subtitles thus i just watch english movies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> guys...
> City of God (2002) - IMDb



I have it dude and have watched it .

Cool .

___________________________

3rd UAV in Eastern Ghouta :





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=225163851014127

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> 3rd UAV in Eastern Ghouta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> guys...
> City of God (2002) - IMDb




Hachi a dogs tale is a cool movie . Watch it dude .

By the way , @haman10 , what are you doing in these days ?

still studying ?

_______________

What about you @Ostad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

S00R3NA said:


> Hey guys .
> 
> I've been looking for some good movies to watch .
> 
> I'll be thankful if you do me a favor and tell me your favorites .



these 2 films are not new but you should watch them before you pass away (after 120 years also )

*pulp fiction














fight club
















(about last photo .. this is a warning for who ever watches the movie from tyler craziest character of the film .this warning was on the screen for less than one second )*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> Hachi a dogs tale is a cool movie . Watch it dude .


going to download it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> By the way , @haman10 , what are you doing in these days ?
> still studying ?


vala chi begam . mage PDF mizare :| 

term ghabl ye zare moonde bood badbakht sham 6 mah aghab bioftam !! khoda komak kard .....

aslan dige pedar ma ru dar avordan (door az joon  ) , vaghean dige khastam . how's life in tehran ? still smokey ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> What about you @Ostad ?


usual life ( hell) bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> vala chi begam . mage PDF mizare :|
> 
> term ghabl ye zare moonde bood badbakht sham 6 mah aghab bioftam !! khoda komak kard .....
> 
> aslan dige pedar ma ru dar avordan (door az joon  ) , vaghean dige khastam . how's life in tehran ? still smokey ?




PDF , oops 

alan chekar mikoni ?

Tehran havash nesbat be zemestun behtare .

Na jaiy ke man hastam hava khube .



Ostad said:


> usual life ( hell) bro.



You're really cool . 

tabrizi ? ya tehran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spiderkiller

سلام خدمت دوستان. اقا این سلاح محرم عجب چیز خوفیه. کسی کلیپی ازش نداره جایی ؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rahi2357 said:


> these 2 films are not new but you should watch them before you pass away (after 120 years also )
> 
> *pulp fiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fight club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (about last photo .. this is a warning for who ever watches the movie from tyler craziest character of the film .this warning was on the screen for less than one second )*




This genre is not gonna work for me .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> PDF , oops
> 
> alan chekar mikoni ?
> 
> Tehran havash nesbat be zemestun behtare .
> 
> Na jaiy ke man hastam hava khube .
> 
> 
> 
> You're really cool .
> 
> tabrizi ? ya tehran ?


 thanks, cooli az khedetone 
Tabriz.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

spiderkiller said:


> سلام خدمت دوستان. اقا این سلاح محرم عجب چیز خوفیه. کسی کلیپی ازش نداره جایی ؟؟


salam . avalin bare mibinam , 
vali rast migi , khofe .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> @S00R3NA the very best(lol) movie about martial arts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for the raid 2


just for the record in history (یا اینکه سورنا تفاوت سلیقه مون رو دستش بیاد) I didn't like it, no story, from beginning to end, some people are kicking each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> salam . avalin bare mibinam ,
> vali rast migi , khofe .


manam avalin bare daram mibinam joon mide vase zambi zani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

rahi2357 said:


> these 2 films are not new but you should watch them before you pass away (after 120 years also )
> 
> *pulp fiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fight club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (about last photo .. this is a warning for who ever watches the movie from tyler craziest character of the film .this warning was on the screen for less than one second )*



Dude , I changed my mind .

I just read , the first movie is world's 4th movie .

I'll give the second one a chance as well .

Thanks



ghara ghan said:


> manam avalin bare daram mibinam joon mide vase zambi zani








How are you doing man .

By the way ,You did a great job in Turkmenistan thread .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> just for the record in history (یا اینکه سورنا تفاوت سلیقه مون رو دستش بیاد) I didn't like it, no story, from beginning to end, some people are kicking each other.


 but they are kicking good (maybe best kick of history)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> just for the record in history (یا اینکه سورنا تفاوت سلیقه مون رو دستش بیاد) I didn't like it, no story, from beginning to end, some people are kicking each other.



I don't have it .

I like Benjamin Button too .

Have you seen it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

S00R3NA said:


> salam . avalin bare mibinam ,
> vali rast migi , khofe .


دیروز رونمایی شد انگار فردا رونمایی اصلی شاید اونجا چند تا تیر بزنه. گفتن نواخت تیرش 2500 در دقیقه است. تولید بومی باشه خیلی ارزش داره.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> I don't have it .
> 
> I like Benjamin Button too .
> 
> Have you seen it ?


 @S00R3NA watch The game 1997, i think you are going to like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> alan chekar mikoni ?


ya miram bashgah  ya dars mikhoonam .

kari ke nadaram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> @S00R3NA watch The game 1997, i think you are going to like it.



Yep , Gonna download tonight 

I also like Historical movies , regarding Rome , Parthia , Sassanids etc .

If you know any movie , let me know .

By the way , Have you watched Centurion ?



haman10 said:


> kari ke nadaram



taze shodi ye irani .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> I don't have it .
> 
> I like Benjamin Button too .
> 
> Have you seen it ?


let's say it this way, story was too unacceptable for me, I watched it, but I give it a 5/10. I'm fan of action (not just kicking or shooting), science fiction, comedy romance movies, and it's not among them.
anyway, south korea windstruck 2004 (comedy/romace), I have plenty of movies on my computer but I think it's pointless to mention the famous ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> ya miram bashgah  ya dars mikhoonam .
> 
> kari ke nadaram


داداش هامان میشه بپرسم چی میخونی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> let's say it this way, story was too unacceptable for me, I watched it, but I give it a 5/10. I'm fan of action (not just kicking or shooting), science fiction, comedy romance movies, and it's not among them.
> anyway, south korea windstruck 2004 (comedy/romace), I have plenty of movies on my computer but I think it's pointless to mention the famous ones.



couldn't find it .

Some of the Korean movies / Series are cool as well .

I'm myself a fan of Sangok tv show , It was more interesting than any series I've ever watched .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

@Ostad @S00R3NA wtf are you doing with the old movies ? just watch game of thrones , black sails or something  




S00R3NA said:


> How are you doing man .
> By the way ,You did a great job in Turkmenistan thread


sit and watch how the sun raise and down  ty about thread i think it ill reach it's end soon cuz i don't have more pic of them  btw my internet is sucks i recive your post very late  i could barely reply you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> couldn't find it .
> 
> Some of the Korean movies / Series are cool as well .
> 
> I'm myself a fan of Sangok tv show , It was more interesting than any series I've ever watched .


watch their city hunter tv series, super famous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> @Ostad @S00R3NA wtf are you doing with the old movies ? just watch game of thrones , black sails or something
> 
> 
> 
> sit and watch how the sun raise and down  ty about thread i think it ill reach it's end soon cuz i don't have more pic of them  btw my internet is sucks i recive your post very late  i could barely reply you





I've watched game of thrones up to 4th season . But I don't watch a season as long as it ends .

Gonna watch Vikings second season soon . It's historic and I like it .

You're in Tehran or North east ?



mohsen said:


> watch their city hunter tv series, super famous.



Is there any similar series about trading like Sangok 2001 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> @Ostad @S00R3NA wtf are you doing with the old movies ? just watch game of thrones , black sails or something
> 
> 
> 
> sit and watch how the sun raise and down  ty about thread i think it ill reach it's end soon cuz i don't have more pic of them  btw my internet is sucks i recive your post very late  i could barely reply you


watching it right now. lol , they killed t Joffrey .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

S00R3NA said:


> I've watched game of thrones up to 4th season . But I don't watch a season as long as it ends .
> 
> Gonna watch Vikings second season soon . It's historic and I like it .
> 
> You're in Tehran or North east ?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any similar series about trading like Sangok 2001 ?



Vikings is really good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

(from Stupid & Funny from all over the world. | Page 372 )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

KingMamba said:


> Vikings is really good.



Hi .

If you're interested in this genre , Watch The Rome .

It was a great tv show that was filmed in real historical places of Italy but ended in 2nd season

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

S00R3NA said:


> Is there any similar series about trading like Sangok 2001 ?


I haven't seen.
wind struck (برای فیلم و سریالهای کره ای به فارسی سرچ کنی بیشتر نتیجه میگیری)
Windstruck CD1.mp4 | Firedrive
Windstruck CD2.mp4 | Firedrive
------
Eega 2012 india, super comedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

________________________________

Guys , I've been looking for a Japanese movie about Kamikazes .

Anyone knows the name ?


----------



## KingMamba

S00R3NA said:


> Hi .
> 
> If you're interested in this genre , Watch The Rome .
> 
> It was a great tv show that was filmed in real historical places of Italy but ended in 2nd season



Yes I keep hearing about Rome from many people I will look into it. You need to catch up to vikings though it is good but first season imo was better.



S00R3NA said:


> ________________________________
> 
> Guys , I've been looking for a Japanese movie about Kamikazes .
> 
> Anyone knows the name ?



Watch, "Letters from Iwo Jima" it is not about kamikazes but it portrays Japanese perspective of the Battle of Iwo Jima, very good movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

KingMamba said:


> Yes I keep hearing about Rome from many people I will look into it. You need to catch up to vikings though it is good but first season imo was better.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch, "Letters from Iwo Jima" it is not about kamikazes but it portrays Japanese perspective of the Battle of Iwo Jima, very good movie.



Thanks .

Ive watched it before

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

S00R3NA said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Ive watched it before



You seen the American side? - Flags of our fathers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> I haven't seen.
> wind struck (برای فیلم و سریالهای کره ای به فارسی سرچ کنی بیشتر نتیجه میگیری)
> Windstruck CD1.mp4 | Firedrive
> Windstruck CD2.mp4 | Firedrive
> ------
> Eega 2012 india, super comedy.



Thanks dude , I'll download Eega tonight .



KingMamba said:


> You seen the American side? - Flags of our fathers



No , I haven't . I wanted to download it but was tired of seeing Americans winning and winning and dying like champions . That's why I cancelled it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> I haven't seen.
> wind struck (برای فیلم و سریالهای کره ای به فارسی سرچ کنی بیشتر نتیجه میگیری)
> Windstruck CD1.mp4 | Firedrive
> Windstruck CD2.mp4 | Firedrive



Do you use any search engine ( like filestube) to find movies or just google it ?


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> I've watched game of thrones up to 4th season . But I don't watch a season as long as it ends .
> Gonna watch Vikings second season soon . It's historic and I like it .
> You're in Tehran or North east ?


wise thing you are doing i should act like you , now im waiting for every Monday to see whats happens next viking is good  




S00R3NA said:


> You're in Tehran or North east ?


North east bro the best place of iran 






if i go 10km north i see a large grass lands if keep it going for next 10km i ill see a desert if i go 15km south i ill see heaven if i keepit next 10 km i ill see a snow if i go to west ill see the sea if you have car i can take you from sand to snow in a hour ! 


























i hop you enjoy these pics brother

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> wise thing you are doing i should act like you , now im waiting for every Monday to see whats happens next viking is good
> 
> 
> 
> North east bro the best place of iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i go 10km north i see a large grass lands if keep it going for next 10km i ill see a desert if i go 15km south i ill see heaven if i keepit next 10 km i ill see a snow if i go to west ill see the sea if you have car i can take you from sand to snow in a hour !



cool .

I was in north east 3 years ago . Nice and friendly people with their own traditional dresses ( Especially women who hadn't left their traditions for new models ) .

I was in Gonbad , a few cities around it and a place in the border called Inche borun . 
It was cool however we didn't have much time to stay .

Turkmens are really cool and a little scary people .

saw an old Turk man in Turkish border 7 years ago and before that even didn't know we had Turk men in our country 

I first thought he was a foreigner as he was wearing Turkman cloth with long white beard while staring at beer glasses in Turkish shops and was watching him like idiots but he turned to me and proudly said he was Iranian .

I guess he was the first Turkman I saw in my life and his kind face is still in my mind .

Sorry if I wrote wrong name for Turkmen .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomad16

@S00R3NA ofc we all proud to be iranian  this is our country we fight for in iran-iraq war  i wish i could give you some tradition things and tradition foods  where else do you visit ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

blackeagle and hasani @ the Burger King drive-through

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> @S00R3NA ofc we all proud to be iranian  this is our country we fight for in iran-iraq war  i wish i could give you some tradition things and tradition foods  where else do you visit ?



I was in Gonbad for a few days and left there to western cities such as Bandar Gaz , ... .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

ehem,..... eeeehem, ........
.
.
.
.
.
.
This post is sent for no specific intention, but to mention my presence here.
Don't take it serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ehem,..... eeeehem, ........
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> This post is sent for no specific intention, but to mention my presence here.
> Don't take it serious.


lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> lol.
> View attachment 25253


ما بیشتر
Miss you guys so much these days.
Hope you all be happy.
I have lots of works to do these days so I have time just to skip through posts very quickly. (Although I am trying my presence to be felt by thanking your posts)
Hey, @rmi5 I would be near you in couple of weeks, I have also applied for a US tourist visa but it has taken too long and I don't hope it be ready in time. If that didn't happen I guess you should come to Brazil to see me dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> داداش هامان میشه بپرسم چی میخونی ؟


vala dadash zereshki (pezeshki) mikhoonam  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

STREET ART UTOPIA » We declare the world as our canvas106 of the most beloved Street Art Photos - Year 2012 » STREET ART UTOPIA

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> I was in Gonbad for a few days and left there to western cities such as Bandar Gaz , ... .


come to ashura deh island or go to naharkhoran in gorgan if you have car i suggest you to go to eastern part of province and visit our wonderful waterfalls we have largest number of waterfalls in iran you may wanna visit golestan national park but it's maybe little dangerous since it's has wild animals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس:
*دانایی‌فر زنده و در پاکستان است*
عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس گفت: یکی از سناریوهای قوی این است که دانایی‌فر زنده و در پاکستان است و ربایندگان می‌خواهند او را معامله کنند.
به گزارش مشرق، نوذر شفیعی عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس شورای اسلامی از زنده بودن جمشید دانایی‌فر یکی از 5 مرزبان ربوده شده توسط گروهک تروریستی جیش العدل خبر داد و گفت: یکی از سناریوهای قوی این است که دانایی‌فر زنده و در پاکستان است.

وی افزود‌: گروهی که اقدام به ربایش دانایی‌فر کرده‌اند می‌خواهند بر سر وی معامله بزرگی کنند.

نماینده ممسنی عنوان کرد که در حال حاضر کلیه نهادها از جمله مجلس، وزارت اطلاعات، شورای عالی امنیت ملی، وزارت خارجه و ... به دنبال آن هستند که این تبعه ایرانی آزاد و به آغوش خانواده‌اش بازگردد.

پیش از این گفته شده بود که دانایی‌فر توسط این گروهک به شهادت رسیده اس

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

@ghara ghan 
*یک زن ترکمن، فرماندار بندر ترکمن شد*
وی از کارمندان باسابقه فرمانداری بندر ترکمن بوده و در سال‌های 83 و 84 نیز به عنوان بخشدار مرکزی این شهرستان فعالیت می‌کرده است.
مشاور استاندار گلستان از انتصاب یک زن ترکمن به نام مرجان نازقلیچی به عنوان فرماندار بندر ترکمن خبر داد.

به گزارش ایسنا، سایت انصاف نیوز به نقل از منابع محلی نوشت: جلسه معارفه نازقلیچی ساعت 15 روز یکشنبه در بندرترکمن برگزار می‌شود.

وی از کارمندان باسابقه فرمانداری بندر ترکمن بوده و در سال‌های 83 و 84 نیز به عنوان بخشدار مرکزی این شهرستان فعالیت می‌کرده است.

گفته می‌شود نازقلیچی از بخشداران موفق استان گلستان بوده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> @ghara ghan
> *یک زن ترکمن، فرماندار بندر ترکمن شد*
> وی از کارمندان باسابقه فرمانداری بندر ترکمن بوده و در سال‌های 83 و 84 نیز به عنوان بخشدار مرکزی این شهرستان فعالیت می‌کرده است.
> مشاور استاندار گلستان از انتصاب یک زن ترکمن به نام مرجان نازقلیچی به عنوان فرماندار بندر ترکمن خبر داد.
> 
> به گزارش ایسنا، سایت انصاف نیوز به نقل از منابع محلی نوشت: جلسه معارفه نازقلیچی ساعت 15 روز یکشنبه در بندرترکمن برگزار می‌شود.
> 
> وی از کارمندان باسابقه فرمانداری بندر ترکمن بوده و در سال‌های 83 و 84 نیز به عنوان بخشدار مرکزی این شهرستان فعالیت می‌کرده است.
> 
> گفته می‌شود نازقلیچی از بخشداران موفق استان گلستان بوده است.


i know her ! but i didn't know she is become Governor

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> @ghara ghan
> *یک زن ترکمن، فرماندار بندر ترکمن شد*
> وی از کارمندان باسابقه فرمانداری بندر ترکمن بوده و در سال‌های 83 و 84 نیز به عنوان بخشدار مرکزی این شهرستان فعالیت می‌کرده است.
> مشاور استاندار گلستان از انتصاب یک زن ترکمن به نام مرجان نازقلیچی به عنوان فرماندار بندر ترکمن خبر داد.
> 
> به گزارش ایسنا، سایت انصاف نیوز به نقل از منابع محلی نوشت: جلسه معارفه نازقلیچی ساعت 15 روز یکشنبه در بندرترکمن برگزار می‌شود.
> 
> وی از کارمندان باسابقه فرمانداری بندر ترکمن بوده و در سال‌های 83 و 84 نیز به عنوان بخشدار مرکزی این شهرستان فعالیت می‌کرده است.
> 
> گفته می‌شود نازقلیچی از بخشداران موفق استان گلستان بوده است.



It's always great to see locals from the same area have all the official posts, or most of them at least. I hope this spreads to all other cities. Locals can always manage things better.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@haman10 
haman jan bikhod khodeto asabani mikonia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

kouroshkourosh said:


> @haman10
> haman jan bikhod khodeto asabani mikonia


Thanks. Good idea to move the post over here.


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> Thanks. Good idea to move the post over here.


its not related to that mate 



kouroshkourosh said:


> @haman10
> haman jan bikhod khodeto asabani mikonia


asabani nashodam aziz . cherto pert ziad migan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> its not related to that mate
> 
> 
> asabani nashodam aziz . cherto pert ziad migan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


>


lol , its not a fail 

its a good guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Today is women's day in Iran .

I'd just like to congratulate all the ladies in this forum especially @iranigirl2 .

I wish them a long life and happiness .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Today is women's day in Iran .
> 
> I'd just like to congratulate all the ladies in this forum especially @iranigirl2 .
> 
> I wish them a long life and happiness .


@Spring Onion @Talon @iranigirl2 

happy woman's day

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kouroshkourosh

baba ina ke shie nistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

kouroshkourosh said:


> baba ina ke shie nistan



women's day is a national day here .

Its not about religion .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

Iam Pakistan but Iam persian descendant & thats why iam here, and I wanted to understand culture of Persia and I hope all iranins help me, in that matter

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

haman10 said:


> @Spring Onion @Talon @iranigirl2
> 
> happy woman's day


thank you brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> @Spring Onion @Talon @iranigirl2
> 
> happy woman's day



finally i found women in this forum 

some people asked you in muharam gun thread for video.channel one's news showed firing of muharam machinegun. i didn't found it in net yet.just wanted you to know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Anoushirvan said:


> Iam Pakistan but Iam persian descendant & thats why iam here, and I wanted to understand culture of Persia and I hope all iranins help me, in that matter


okey brah  chill out mate ..... 

whatever u need , we are all here for your questions .




rahi2357 said:


> some people asked you in muharam gun thread for video.channel one's national tv news showed firing of muharam machinegun. i didn't found it in net yet.just wanted you to know


if you found the video please let me know bro 



Talon said:


> thank you brother!


welcome sis

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kouroshkourosh

ye fekri bayad be hale in trollayi ke bar zede iran troll mikonan kard injuri nemsihe.che parchame irano dashte bashtan che nadashte bashan

US refuses visa for Iran's UN representative.Irans calls for UN intervention. | Page 6


----------



## The SiLent crY

Anoushirvan said:


> Iam Pakistan but Iam persian descendant & thats why iam here, and I wanted to understand culture of Persia and I hope all iranins help me, in that matter



Your avatar is a cataphract .

Parthians and sometimes Sassanians relied on them in war .

Especially Parthians that used Cataphracts as the final wave to end weakened enemies .

Parthian era is my favorite , Although they weren't as successful as Sassanian and Achaemeneid empires .

If you're interested in Cataphracts , I suggest you to read about Battle of Carrhae . 

The Battle of Carrhae, 53 B.C. | Rivers From Eden - The Ancient Near East and its Legacy

Here are some pictures related to the battle :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## B+ Dracula

@S00R3NA 
I really love the pictures you just shared here, and plz give me the time to read those battle in detail, your favourites r Pahtanians ,maybe iam in reading process, but battle of Romans and Zartustrians inspired me most......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

haman10 said:


> @Spring Onion @Talon @iranigirl2
> 
> happy woman's day



تشکر از شما برادر عزیز

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rahi2357

بچه ها پس چرا من هنوز سرباز صفرم ؟ شماها چجوری ترفیع گرفتین؟


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> بچه ها پس چرا من هنوز سرباز صفرم ؟ شماها چجوری ترفیع گرفتین؟


trolling bro, trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> trolling bro, trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## B+ Dracula

By the way in the battle of Carrhae 53BC
End of Surrena (my hero) is disturbing for me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Anoushirvan said:


> By the way in the battle of Carrhae 53BC
> End of Surrena (my hero) is disturbing for me



Its not clear how he was killed .

Some say he was murdered by the king and some other sources say he was assassinated by Romans and the king had died before .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

I want Persian Language cource, for English users, I love to have Mp3 Audio of persian language, which i can learn On&Off free time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## B+ Dracula

Iam sharing link of small Comprehensive history of SASSANIDS

Farsictionary, English-Persian (Iranian History Glossary) : Anoushirvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

صدور مجوز فعالیت اولین شبکه آذری در ایران

شبکه تلویزیونی غیر دولتی ˈآینسˈ جمهوری آذربایجان با دریافت مجوز رسمی فعالیت در ایران، نخستین شبکه تلویزیونی آذری است که اجازه فعالیت در جمهوری اسلامی را اخذ می کند.

به گزارش ایرنا، پرتال خبری شبکه تلویزیونی آینس (آینس پرس) روز دوشنبه با اعلام این مطلب نوشت : این مجوز امروز در دیدار ˈواحد مصطفی اف ˈ رییس گروه شرکتهای رسانه ای آینس با ˈمحسن پاک آیینˈ سفیر جمهوری اسلامی ایران در باکو به وی ابلاغ شده است.

بر اساس این گزارش ، رییس گروه شرکتهای رسانه ای آینس ، صدور مجوز مربوطه از سوی دولت جمهوری اسلامی ایران را کمک موثری در راستای انعکاس دائمی گزارشات غیر مغرضانه در رابطه با جمهوری اسلامی ایران ارزیابی کرده است.

به نوشته این رسانه ، سفیر ایران نیز در این دیدار صدور چنین مجوزی را از منظر نزدیک سازی روابط رسانه ای دو کشور و دسترسی دایم شهروندان جمهوری آذربایجان به اخبار و اطلاعات مربوط به ایران بسیار مهم توصیف کرده است.

شبکه تلویزیونی آینس از سال 1991 میلادی به عنوان نخستین شبکه تلویزیونی غیر دولتی در جمهوری آذربایجان فعالیت خود را آغاز کرد.

این شبکه تلویزیونی یکی از پر بیننده ترین شبکه های تلویزیونی جمهوری آذربایجان است.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> صدور مجوز فعالیت اولین شبکه آذری در ایران
> 
> شبکه تلویزیونی غیر دولتی ˈآینسˈ جمهوری آذربایجان با دریافت مجوز رسمی فعالیت در ایران، نخستین شبکه تلویزیونی آذری است که اجازه فعالیت در جمهوری اسلامی را اخذ می کند.
> 
> به گزارش ایرنا، پرتال خبری شبکه تلویزیونی آینس (آینس پرس) روز دوشنبه با اعلام این مطلب نوشت : این مجوز امروز در دیدار ˈواحد مصطفی اف ˈ رییس گروه شرکتهای رسانه ای آینس با ˈمحسن پاک آیینˈ سفیر جمهوری اسلامی ایران در باکو به وی ابلاغ شده است.
> 
> بر اساس این گزارش ، رییس گروه شرکتهای رسانه ای آینس ، صدور مجوز مربوطه از سوی دولت جمهوری اسلامی ایران را کمک موثری در راستای انعکاس دائمی گزارشات غیر مغرضانه در رابطه با جمهوری اسلامی ایران ارزیابی کرده است.
> 
> به نوشته این رسانه ، سفیر ایران نیز در این دیدار صدور چنین مجوزی را از منظر نزدیک سازی روابط رسانه ای دو کشور و دسترسی دایم شهروندان جمهوری آذربایجان به اخبار و اطلاعات مربوط به ایران بسیار مهم توصیف کرده است.
> 
> شبکه تلویزیونی آینس از سال 1991 میلادی به عنوان نخستین شبکه تلویزیونی غیر دولتی در جمهوری آذربایجان فعالیت خود را آغاز کرد.
> 
> این شبکه تلویزیونی یکی از پر بیننده ترین شبکه های تلویزیونی جمهوری آذربایجان است.
> ​



hope this includes some music videos too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> hope this includes some music videos too.



fekr nakonam. inke kheili vazehe. vaghti behesh mojavez dadan, yani ye chizaie ro nemitune neshun bede

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> My question is why? what's the reason behind it? Your problem is that you are assuming that there has been a time that they did not exist and then you say that they need to be created that we can see them now. But, the point is that your assumption is not true, and there is no reason to prove your assumption.


In order to answer your question 2 things need to be accepted:

1.) You believe in a creator that created mass and energy
2.) You have to believe that the same creator has the capability to send prophets aswell as books becuase the resone lies with in these texts. But since you dont believe that they are credible at this point there is no need to give a reason until it is established that these books are from the creator.


What makes you think that mass and energy always existed and was not created? If some thing that has no intellect always existed then it must have been created by something that had the intellect to make it exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> fekr nakonam. inke kheili vazehe. vaghti behesh mojavez dadan, yani ye chizaie ro nemitune neshun bede


jk.  but still its good, very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> In order to answer your question 2 things need to be accepted:
> 
> 1.) You believe in a creator that created mass and energy
> 2.) You have to believe that the same creator has the capability to send prophets aswell as books becuase the resone lies with in these texts. But since you dont believe that they are credible at this point there is no need to give a reason until it is established that these books are from the creator.
> 
> 
> What makes you think that mass and energy always existed and was not created? If some thing that has no intellect always existed then it must have been created by something that had the intellect to make it exist.


I need to be in a meeting in 15 minutes. I'll get back to you later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> I need to be in a meeting in 15 minutes. I'll get back to you later


okay take your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

*پایش مرز با بالن‌های مرزبانی (+عکس)*
با استفاده از این بالن‌ها امکان رصد آنلاین و لحظه به لحظه مرز از ارتفاع بالا فراهم خواهد شد و از این طریق می‌توان پشت موانع و ثپه‌ها را نیز رصد کرد.
بالن از تجهیزات جدید مرزبانی است که در آینده نزدیک با استفاده از آن امکان پایش هوایی مرزها فراهم خواهد شد. 

به گزارش ایسنا، مرزبانی ناجا با استفاده از بالن مرزهای کشور را رصد خواهد کرد و در صورتیکه اجرای آزمایشی آن با موفقیت انجام شود استفاده از این وسیله در مرزهای کشور گسترش خواهد یافت. 

سردار حسین ذوالفقاری، فرمانده مرزبانی کشور، درباره این بالن‌ها می‌گوید: با استفاده از این بالن‌ها امکان رصد آنلاین و لحظه به لحظه مرز از ارتفاع بالا فراهم خواهد شد و از این طریق می‌توان پشت موانع و ثپه‌ها را نیز رصد کرد. 



 ذوالفقاری همچنین هزینه تمام شده برای هریک از بالن‌ها را بیش از 200 میلیون تومان ارزیابی کرد و گفت: از دیگر مزایای این بالن ها این است که امکان جابجایی و انتقال آنان و همچنین تنظیم ارتفاعشان وجود دارد که با این قابلیت دیگر نیازی به نصب ثابت بالن در نقاط مختلف نخواهد بود و از این وسیله قابل حمل در عملیات‌ها و شرایط مورد نیاز می توان استفاده کرد. 



 فرمانده مرزبانی ناجا، همچنین این بالن‌ها را ساخت متخصصان داخل کشور دانست و افزود: دوربین‌های نصب شده به روی این بالن‌ها قابلیت دید در شب داشته و نیز امکان شناسایی و تعقیب یک سوژه را نیز دارد. 

به گفته سردار ذوالفقاری، مزیت‌ها و امکانات دیگری نیز در این بالن‌ها پیش‌بینی شده است.

*5 ساعت سفر روی چرخ هواپیما*
ایرنا - پلیس فدرال آمریکا موسوم به اف بی ای اعلام کرد: یک نوجوان شانزده ساله با پنهان شدن در محفظه چرخ هواپیما، مسیر پرواز پنج ساعته از ˈکالیفرنیاˈ تا ˈهاواییˈ را طی کرده و زنده مانده است.

به گزارش روز دوشنبه خبرگزاری رویترز از ˈهانولولوˈ، پس از نشستن پرواز 45 خطوط هوایی ˈهاوایی ایرلاین/HAWAII AIRLINEˈ از سن خوزه کالیفرنیا در فرودگاه جزیره ˈ مایویی/ Mauiˈ کارکنان باند پرواز متوجه وی شدند.

مسئولان خطوط هوایی ˈهاوایی ایرلاینˈ از اینکه چگونه این نوجوان توانسته است در محفظه چرخ هواپیما که در ارتفاع 38 هزار متر و دمای دست کم زیر40 درجه سانتیگراد بر فراز اقیانوس آرام، جان سالم به در برد اظهار بی اطلاعی کردند.

شرکت هواپیمایی هاوایی ایرلاین در بیانیه ای افزود: اولین مسئله سلامتی این نوجوان است که به طرز ناباورانه ای خوش شانس بوده و توانسته جان سالم به در برد.

در بیانیه این شرکت هواپیمایی آمده تمام همکاری های برای تحقیق این واقعه از مبدا این پرواز در حال انجام است.

مایویی یکی از جزایر هشتگانه هاوایی پنجاهمین ایالت آمریکا واقع در اقیانوس آرام است.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> okay take your time.


LOL, it seems that meeting is cancelled. 



Kaan said:


> In order to answer your question 2 things need to be accepted:
> 
> 1.) You believe in a creator that created mass and energy
> 2.) You have to believe that the same creator has the capability to send prophets aswell as books becuase the resone lies with in these texts. But since you dont believe that they are credible at this point there is no need to give a reason until it is established that these books are from the creator.
> 
> 
> What makes you think that mass and energy always existed and was not created? If some thing that has no intellect always existed then it must have been created by something that had the intellect to make it exist.



Burden of proof is on the one who claims it. So, you are the one who needs to prove it.  The question is that why you can claim so?
Anyway, I will make it easier for you. At the end, you would say that it comes from common sense that we have seen many things to be created in time. But, the point is that our common sense and feelings is only formed in our life time, and our feelings does not prove anything.
BTW, the linear timeline is the perception of our brain from the universe, while the time is not necessary like a line. What we have found out is that time axis is mapped on a sphere in complex coordinates, and our linear perception of time is like a linear taylor approximation(first order in taylor series) of a function with many convexity and concavity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> hope this includes some music videos too.


agha jaan ye soal , man tabriz ke boodam ye tedad ziadi azarbaijani (azarbaijan shomali , na azarbaijan khodemoon  ) didam .

baa chand tashoon ke harf zadam hame vase khadamate pezeshki oomade boodan . hamishe haminjoore ya fako famil ham tooye iran daran ?

manzooram ine ke alan vaziate iran va azarbaijan mese koreye shomali va joonobie ? 

vali khodaeesh adamaye baa kelasi boodan  lol . englisishoonam taghriban khoob bood .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

haman10 said:


> @Spring Onion @Talon @iranigirl2
> 
> happy woman's day




Thank You

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

iranigirl2 said:


> I think people that bash other religions and ethnicities on this forum should be banned .



Then almost everyone on this forum would be banned including you for bashing Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Azizam said:


> Then almost everyone on this forum would be banned including you for bashing Jews.


Cut the non-sense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Azizam said:


> Then almost everyone on this forum would be banned including you for bashing Jews.



insult to islam and quran is something else than condemn israelis cuz of their occcupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@Serpentine
lotfan in offtoppice in Aegis DDG ro pak kon ye jange trollie dg arab va gheire shoru mishe ke man hoselasho nadaram.secularism-in-iran
@haman10
mokhlesim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> LOL, it seems that meeting is cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> Burden of proof is on the one who claims it. So, you are the one who needs to prove it.  The question is that why you can claim so?
> Anyway, I will make it easier for you. At the end, you would say that it comes from common sense that we have seen many things to be created in time. But, the point is that our common sense and feelings is only formed in our life time, and our feelings does not prove anything.
> BTW, the linear timeline is the perception of our brain from the universe, while the time is not necessary like a line. What we have found out is that time axis is mapped on a sphere in complex coordinates, and our linear perception of time is like a linear taylor approximation(first order in taylor series) of a function with many convexity and concavity


I am not claiming any thing I am just stating the fact the in order for something to exist it must be created. The thing that created mass and energy also has the capability to create everything else that exists including prophets, books, etc. thus giving us organized religion.

Let us disagree on agreeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> I am not claiming any thing* I am just stating the fact the in order for something to exist it must be created.*


 LOL, Bro, what I have underlined, is not a fact. it is a claim and needs to be proved. what if something has existed from (t= -infinity)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Bro, what I have underlined, is not a fact. it is a claim and needs to be proved. what if something has existed from (t= -infinity)?


The creator existed from infinity because there has to be something with the intellect and the capability to create something that does not have that level of intellect. (mass and energy)


Either way it looks like we will not agree so lets end it here (for today). I have alot of home work to get done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> صدور مجوز فعالیت اولین شبکه آذری در ایران
> 
> شبکه تلویزیونی غیر دولتی ˈآینسˈ جمهوری آذربایجان با دریافت مجوز رسمی فعالیت در ایران، نخستین شبکه تلویزیونی آذری است که اجازه فعالیت در جمهوری اسلامی را اخذ می کند.
> 
> به گزارش ایرنا، پرتال خبری شبکه تلویزیونی آینس (آینس پرس) روز دوشنبه با اعلام این مطلب نوشت : این مجوز امروز در دیدار ˈواحد مصطفی اف ˈ رییس گروه شرکتهای رسانه ای آینس با ˈمحسن پاک آیینˈ سفیر جمهوری اسلامی ایران در باکو به وی ابلاغ شده است.
> 
> بر اساس این گزارش ، رییس گروه شرکتهای رسانه ای آینس ، صدور مجوز مربوطه از سوی دولت جمهوری اسلامی ایران را کمک موثری در راستای انعکاس دائمی گزارشات غیر مغرضانه در رابطه با جمهوری اسلامی ایران ارزیابی کرده است.
> 
> به نوشته این رسانه ، سفیر ایران نیز در این دیدار صدور چنین مجوزی را از منظر نزدیک سازی روابط رسانه ای دو کشور و دسترسی دایم شهروندان جمهوری آذربایجان به اخبار و اطلاعات مربوط به ایران بسیار مهم توصیف کرده است.
> 
> شبکه تلویزیونی آینس از سال 1991 میلادی به عنوان نخستین شبکه تلویزیونی غیر دولتی در جمهوری آذربایجان فعالیت خود را آغاز کرد.
> 
> این شبکه تلویزیونی یکی از پر بیننده ترین شبکه های تلویزیونی جمهوری آذربایجان است.
> ​



سلام .

مگه قبلا هر استان شبک ی خودش رو نداشت ؟



Ostad said:


> hope this includes some music videos too.




شور حسینی نگیر برادر .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

in aye az quran kheyli ghashange

The romans have been defeated(by persians)
[30.1]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> مگه قبلا هر استان شبک ی خودش رو نداشت ؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شور حسینی نگیر برادر .



سلام. این شبکه داخلی نیست و برای جمهوری آذربایجانه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> سلام. این شبکه داخلی نیست و برای جمهوری آذربایجانه.



میدونم .

من فکر می کردم منظور از آذری ، زبان آذری هست که تازه متوجه شدم منظور شبکه ی آذرباییجانی هست .

چون همه ی استان ها به زبان خودشون شبکه دارند .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> مگه قبلا هر استان شبک ی خودش رو نداشت ؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شور حسینی نگیر برادر .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


>



ماشالله ، اینجا همه سحر خیزن .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> agha jaan ye soal , man tabriz ke boodam ye tedad ziadi azarbaijani (azarbaijan shomali , na azarbaijan khodemoon  ) didam .
> 
> baa chand tashoon ke harf zadam hame vase khadamate pezeshki oomade boodan . hamishe haminjoore ya fako famil ham tooye iran daran ?
> 
> manzooram ine ke alan vaziate iran va azarbaijan mese koreye shomali va joonobie ?
> 
> vali khodaeesh adamaye baa kelasi boodan  lol . englisishoonam taghriban khoob bood .



salam
baziashoun fako famil to Iran daran va bazi haye digeh nadaran. ye kam pichidast bezar ye mesal bezanam. 2 ta az dustaye man baad az pish daneshgahi raftan azarbaijan vase tahsil to mohandesi Naft yekishoun onja ezdevaj kardeh, ye chizi ke hast ma (azarbaijan Iran) ziad ba rayis jomhor azarbaijan hal nemikonim. nemidunam tunestam javab bedam ya na.



S00R3NA said:


> ماشالله ، اینجا همه سحر خیزن .



man ke daram vaseh danshgah amadeh misham. alan bayad kelas mibudam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Sobe hamegi bekheir

Iranian Rap song against zionists

یه سوال دلار چرا انقد دوباره گرون شده؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

غافلگیری وزارت خارجه در ماجرای ابوطالبی زنگ خطر برای مدعیان ژست «حسابگری» در دیپلماسی است/ آنها که امروز از انقلابی گری نادم شده اند، سرنوشت یاسر عرفات را فراموش نکنند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

خبرگزاری بین المللی تسنیم - سی‌ان‌ان: دستاورد مذاکرات هسته‌ای فراتر از نتایج حمله نظامی به ایران بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

عجب چیز خوفناکیه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

*آیا موشک های پاتریوت حریف توان موشکی ایران و سوریه خواهد بود؟* 
کشورهای عضو ناتو هریک با موافقت با ارسال سکوهای سامانه پاتریوت به ترکیه، این کشور سرگردان میان اروپا و خاورمیانه را که رهبرانش در سودای احیاء امپراطوری عثمانی اند، به اهرم فشار خود در منطقه تبدیل کرده اند. 
ترکیه به تنهایی طی قریب به دو سال گذشته، به اندازه تمام کشورهای اروپایی و آمریکا، به شعله ور ماندن بحران سوریه کمک کرده و از میزبانی سران معارضان تا ارسال سلاح برای مخالفین و استقرار نیرو در مرز با سوریه، از هیچ اقدامی فروگذار نکرده است. 
نصب سامانه دفاع موشکی پاتریوت در مناطق نزدیک به مرز با سوریه از یکسو پیامی برای معارضان و دولت بشار اسد بود و موضع ترکیه را بیش از گذشته آشکار ساخت؛ موضعی که حتی تا حمله نظامی به سوریه نیز در آن پیش بینی شده است.از سوی دیگر آن را می توان سیگنالی به اصلی ترین حامیان بشار اسد–ایران و روسیه–دانست. روسیه بلافاصله پس از اعلام آنکارا، سامانه پیشرفته اسکندر را تحویل ارتش سوریه داد. فرمانده ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح ایران سرلشکر فیروزآبادی نیز این اقدام ترکیه را سرآغازی برای جنگ جهانی سوم دانست. 
اما آیا سامانه پاتریوت نصب شده در ترکیه، در صورت بروز درگیری میان این کشور و سوریه، توان مقابله با موشکهای متنوع و متعدد سوریه را خواهد داشت؟ این سامانه در برابر موشکهای ایران چه میزان قدرت مانور خواهد داشت؟ 
به گزارش مشرق، در سال 1913، ژنرال اوتو لیمان فون ساندرز به فرماندهی ارتش آلمان در عملیات اعزام به امپراطوری عثمانی، رسید. درست یک قرن بعد، نزدیک 400 تن از جانشینان ساندرز قرار است به سفری مشابه اعزام شوند، اما این بار به همراه سیستم دفاعی موشکی پاتریوت. این سومین اعزام سامانه پاتریوت به این کشور از زمان پایان جنگ سرد خواهد بود. 
کارشناسان غربی این اعزام نیرو و سامانه پاتریوت را پیشرفت عمده ای در تعارض داخلی سوریه می دانند، به حدی که شبکه خبری الجزیره آن را با بحران موشکی کوبا مقایسه کرده است. 
شایعات- که ظاهراً مقامات ترکیه به برخی از آن ها دامن زده اند- حاکی از آن است که احتمالا این نخستین گام در جهت ایجاد یک منطقه پرواز ممنوع است. برخی دیگر نیز ادعا کرده اند که این پاتریوت ها پیش درآمدی بر حمله اسرائیل به ایران است. اما به واقع حقیقت استقرار موشکهای پاتریوت در ترکیه پیش پا افتاده تر از این حرف هاست. 
در شرایطی که سازمان اطلاعات مرکزی آمریکا–سیا–پیش بینی کرده است که اسد تنها چند ماه دیگر روی کار خواهد بود، روز به روز نگرانی ترکیه از شکست رویکردش در مداخله نظامی در سوریه و ایفای نقش رهبری ائتلاف در حمله به این کشور بیشتر و بیشتر می شود. 
نشریه آمریکایی فارین پالیسی در خصوص توان موشکی سوریه می نویسد: سوریه دارای یکی از بزرگترین زرادخانه های موشکهای بالستیک در منطقه است که بیشتر بر پایه موشکهای اسکاد ساخته شده است. اما هیچ برآورد دقیقی از میزان موشکهای این کشور و سکوهای پرتاب آن در دست نیست. در همین حال احمد داود اوغلو وزیر امور خارجه ترکیه در اظهارنظری، تعداد موشکهای بالستیک سوریه را 700 فروند اعلام کرده است.اما موشکهای قابل جابجایی و سوخت مایع اسکاد دارای بردی معادل 700 کیلومتر است، و چنانچه از سکوهای شمالی سوریه پرتاب شود، تقریباً قادر به هدف قرار دادن تمامی خاک ترکیه، از جمله آنکارا، است. اما با وجود استقرار نیروهای معارض در نقاط شمالی و هم مرز با ترکیه، آنکارا و شهرهای دیگر همچنان در تیررس نقاط پرتاب غربی در نواحی ساحلی هستند، جایی که دولت اسد پایگاه سیاسی مستحکم تری می تواند بیابد. 
همچنین سوریه دارای زرادخانه ای از سلاح های شیمیایی است، که ادعا می شود برخی از آن ها در طول هفته گذشته برای استفاده آماده شده اند. در رابطه با این که کدام یک از موشک های سوریه دارای توان شیمیایی هستند ارزیابی های ضدونقیضی صورت گرفته است، اما برآوردهای دولت آمریکا حاکی از آن است که دستکم بخشی از توان موشکی اسکاد سوریه برای این مأموریت مجهز است.اما نگرانی های ترکیه را می توان از سه جهت ارزیابی کرد. در سال 1991، صدام حسین 88 اسکاد به اسرائیل و نیروهای ائتلافی در طول نخستین جنگ خلیج پرتاب کرد. سال گذشته، سرهنگ قذافی یک اسکاد بی به شورشیان در شرق لیبی پرتاب کرد، آن هم درست یک هفته پیش از سرنگونی رژیمش. حال، ترکیه که در خاک خود به مخالفان سوری پناه و سلاح داده و مرزهایش را برای انتقال نیرو و سلاح به روی مخالفان اسد گشوده است، هدف نخست دولت سوریه و موشکهای اسکاد آن است. شاید بتوان ترکیه را تنها کشوری در منطقه دانست که در مسئله بحران سوریه، حتی از آمریکا نیز سبقت گرفته است. 
دوم، ممکن است این موضوع آنکارا را نگران کند که موشک های سوریه که به سمت نواحی تحت کنترل شورشیان در نزدیکی مرز شمالی نشانه گرفته می شوند از روی هدف هایشان عبور کنند و به خاک ترکیه برخورد کنند. اما متحدان ترکیه نگرانی هایی همچون قدرت گرفتن کردها در سوریه یا سیل عظیم پناهندگان ندارند. استقرار پاتریوت در ترکیه راه نسبتاً ساده ای برای ناتو جهت نشان دادن اتحاد میان هم پیمانان و محافظت در برابر خطراتی بعید اما جدی چون موشکهای بالستیک است. در واقع بازی ناتو در زمین ترکیه، کمترین هزینه را برای اعضای پیمان آتلانتیک در بحران سوریه خواهد داشت. 
توان عملیاتی سامانه پاتریوت در برابر موشک های اسکاد 
در حقیقت، پاتریوت دارای قابلیت نظامی به شدت محدودی است و برای مداخله نظامی گسترده که ترکیه برای آن لحظه شماری می کند و مقدمه چینی کرده است مناسب نیست. سیستم این سامانه متشکل از یک رادار زمینی و سه نسل از موشک های رهگیر است، که دو عدد از آن ها-PAC-2/GEMو نسل پیشرفته تر موشکهایPAC-3- برای مقاصد دفاع موشکی استفاده می شوند. 
معمولاً سکوی پاتریوت شامل هر دو نسل از این موشک ها می شود. وال استریت ژورنال گزارش داده است که ترکیه درخواست 15 سکو به ناتو داده تا از پوشش کامل خاک خود اطمینان حاصل کند. اما مقامات ناتو این تعداد سکو را بیش از حد می دانستند و ظاهراً متعهد شده اند حداکثر شش سکو بفرستند. براساس این گزارش، آلمان و هلند هر یک دو سکو، و آمریکا نیز دو سکوی دیگر ارسال کرده اند. هر سکو می تواند 16 موشک رهگیر در خود جای دهد. سکوی پاتریوت را تنها سه نفر اداره می کنند، اما تیم پشتیبانی شاملحداکثر 100 سرباز در هر مرحله می شود. 
هر دو این موشک های رهگیر قادر به مقابله و منهدم کردن موشک ها و نیز هواپیما، و بسته به جایگیریشان، بالگردهای کم ارتفاع هستند. اپراتورهای پاتریوت به طور فرضی قادر به ردیابی و نابود کردن بخش عظیمی از هواپیماهای سوریه هستند که به مرزهای ترکیه نزدیک می شوند.PAC-3، که دارای کلاهکی است که به منظور رهگیری موشک های بالستیک سریع تر و مرتفع تر طراحی شده، برای رهگیری جت های نسبتاً کم ارتفاع قابل استفاده است. اما نسل موشکهایPAC-2قدیمی تر و ارزان تر برای نقش ضدهوایی مناسب ترند.هر دوی این موشک ها تا حدی می توانند از مراکز پرجمعیت ترکیه که در تیررس موشک های سوریه قرار دارند محافظت کنند. بسته به این که رادار و سایت های رهگیری را در کجا قرار می گیرند، این موشک ها قادر به پوشش تقریباً 50 تا یکصد کیلومتر از حریم هوایی داخل خاک سوریه هستند. این امر می تواند مناطق اصلی درگیری در این جنگ داخلی، مانند شهرحلبرا در تیررس ترکیه قرار دهد. 
سامانه پاتریوت برای ایجاد منطقه پرواز ممنوع بسیار پر هزینه است 
با این حال، برای پذیرفتن تعهد دبیرکل ناتو مبنی بر این که "هر اعزامی تنها تدافعی خواهد بود" و "به هیچ طریقی از یک فضای پرواز ممنوع یا عملیاتی تهاجمی حمایت نخواهد کرد" دلیلی وجود دارد. اعمال منطقه پرواز ممنوع مستلزم ایجاد آرایش های قدرتمند فرماندهی و کنترل و هم چنین مدیریت ترافیکهواییاست. این مناطق اساساً از نظر تاریخی همواره با هواپیما اداره می شده اند. نیروی هوایی ترکیه هم در اقدام ناتو در بوسنی مشارکت کرد و هم میزبان هواپیماهای آمریکا که در دهه 90 بر روی کردستان عراق منطقه پرواز ممنوع ایجاد کرده بودند شد. 
با این که سیستم پاتریوت می تواند تا حدی پوشش ضدهواپیمایی ایجاد کند، استفاده از آن بسیار پرهزینه و دارای نواقصی خواهد بود. شبکه خبری سی بی اس آمریکا هزینه هر موشکPAC-3را در حدود4 تا 3 میلیون دلار اعلام کرده است. از آن گذشته،استقرارپاتریوت برایرهگیری و مقابله بااهدافی با ارتفاع و سرعت پایین- مانند هواپیما- خطرات دیگری در پی دارد.طی جنگ 2003 عراق، یک سکوی پاتریوت آمریکایی یک جت تورنادوی انگلیس را سرنگون کرد و تمام خدمه آن را کشت؛ یکF/A-18نیروی دریایی آمریکا نیز سقوط کرد، و یکF-16آمریکا نیز مجبور به نابود کردن یک رادار زمینی که جت رارهگیری کرده بودشد. 
پاتریوت را ، حتی در برخورد با موشک ها نیز، نباید به چشم حلال تمام مشکلات دید. زیرا نخست، قادر به پوشش راکت های کوتاه برد یا توپخانهنیست. از آن گذشته، نواقص زیادی از این سیستم ثبت شده است، نواقصی که ممکن است کارایی آن را دربرابر حمله اسکادهای سوریه بشدت محدود کند. در طول جنگ اول خلیج فارس، شلیک نامنظم موشکهای اسکاد عراق موجب سردرگمی نسل نخستPAC-2شد، تا حدی که، بنا بر سه مطالعه جداگانه در دانشگاه پرینستون،درصد اصابتآن به هدف به طرز شگفت انگیزی پایین بوده است- نزدیک به صفر درصد.با این که در شرایط عادی درصد اصابت پایین چندان خوشایند نیست، آن ها به خصوص از کلاهک های کشتار جمعی نگران اند. در شرایط مساعد، به کارگیری عامل شیمیایی"سارین"به وسیله یک موشک کوتاه برد مجهز به جنگ افزارهای خوشه ای کوچک–که پاتریوت برای رهگیریشان طراحی نشده- می تواند، به گفته جوناتان تاکر در کتاب"جنگ اعصاب"، منجر به تمرکز مرگبار گاز شیمیایی اعصاب در ناحیه ای با وسعت بیش از 500 متر شود، البته بدون در نظر گرفتن پخش گاز به وسیله باد." اما، تعداد واقعی تلفات به دیگر عوامل محیطی و آمادگی ترک ها بستگی دارد، بنابراین ارزیابی دقیق کار بسیار دشواری است. 
سوریه در دهه های اخیر از کمکهای گسترده قدرتهای موشکی شرقی مانند روسیه - چین و جمهوری اسلامی ایران و همچنین کره شمالی برخوردار بوده و برخلاف لیبی که تعداد موشکهای آن به 300 فروند بالغ نمیشد با زرادخانه ای متشکل از تعداد متنابهی موشک بالستیک و کروز هدف بسیار سختی برای دشمنان خارجی است.طبق آمار منتشره در سال 2003 سوریه صدها موشک بالستیک کوتاهبرد تاکتیکی از نوع اسکندرss-21SRBMو اسکاد در زرادخانه خود دارد که قادرند بسیاری از نقاط سرزمینهای اشغالی را مورد اصابت قرار دهند و برد مناسب برای هدف قراردادن پایگاههای آمریکا در ترکیه و اردن را دارندو اعتقاد بر اینست که بسیاری از این موشکها به کلاهکهای پیشرفته مجهز شده اند. در 13 آوریل 2007 جروزالم پست خبر داد که سوریه موشکهای اسکاد 300 کیلومتری خود را در ارتفاعات جولان مستقر کرده است.در آخرین رزمایش های موشکی ایران و سوریه شلیک همزمان ده ها موشک بالستیک از نقاط مختلف به سوی هدف مشترک نیز با موفقیت آزمایش شد که می تواند یکی از مهمترین چالشهای پیش روی سامانه پاتریوت دانست. همچنین موشکهای کوتاه برد و ارتفاع پایین ایران که بصورت انبوه تولید شده است، می تواند پایگاه های استقرار پاتریوت هدف قرار دهند و به سختی قابل رهگیری هستند. 
با این که پیشرفت هایی در نسل موشک هایPAC-3صورت گرفته است، این موشک هنوز در برابر اسکاد در شرایط جنگی آزمایش نشده است. چنان چه اسکادهای سوریه هنگام پرواز تغییر مسیر ناگهانی بدهد- رخدادی که در طول جنگ خلیج فارس اول بارها برای موشک های مشابه عراق اتفاق افتاده- موشک رهگیر سردرگم می شود و هدف را گم می کند. 
علاوه بر موارد ذکر شده، استقرار سامانه پاتریوت در ترکیه بخشی از برنامه بلند مدت آمریکا تا سال 2020 برای تکمیل برنامه دفاع ضد موشکی خود در نقاط تعیین شده ای از جهان است. در این برنامه که قرار است با همکاری ناتو اجرا شود، در نقاط مختلف جهان از جمله شرق اروپا–در کشورهای همسایه روسیه–و در خاورمیانه سپر دفاع موشکی آمریکا گسترده خواهد شد. 
موشک های بالستیک ایران 
در مورد توان موشکی ایران ذکر همین نکته بس که مرکز مطالعات راهبردی و بین الملل آمریکا اذغان کرده است که ایران با فاصله گرفتن از طراحی و مساعدت خارجی توانسته موشک های با برد بیشتر و ماهواره برهای قوی تر تولید کند. 
این اندیشکده آمریکایی در گزارش خود، توان موشکی ایران رااینگونه ارزیابی کرده است: 
* ایران دارای حدود 200 الی 300 موشک شهاب 1 و شهاب 2 است که می توانند اهداف مختلف در همسایگی ایران را نشانه روند. 
* ایران حدود 12 الی 18 نمونه از موشک شهاب 1 و 2 با سکوهای متحرک عمود شونده )TEL( را وارد یا مونتاژ کرده است. شمار این نوع از موشک ها در حال رسیدن به عدد 24 است. 
* ایران می تواند اهدافی در فاصله 900 کیلومتری از مرزهای خود را با استفاده از موشک های شهاب 3 یا قدر1 هدف گیرد. 
* پرتاب آزمایشی موشک قدر 1 در سال 2004 صورت گرفت. از نظر تئوری، ایران با این موشک به برد 1600 کیلومتر رسید اما به نظر می رسد کلاهک آن از نوع سبک 750 کیلوگرمی باشد. 
* ایران دارای دستکم 6 یا بیش از 6 موشک شهاب 3 و قدر 1 با سکوهای متحرک عمود شونده است. گزینه زیرزمینی آن نیز در حال توسعه است. 
موشک های با سوخت جامد 
* موشک سجیل 2 که می تواند کلاهک های 750 کیلوگرمی را تا بردی 2200 کیلومتری حمل کنند. 
* ایران تنها کشوری است که این نوع موشک ها را بدون این که کشور دارای سلاح های هسته ای باشد، تولید کرده است. 
* سامانه های سوخت جامد مزیت های خاصی نسبت به دیگر سامانه ها دارند. 
* این سامانه ها کمتر در معرض حملات پیشدستانه بوده و زمان کوتاه تری برای آماده سازی نیاز دارند. 
* ایران این موشک ها را در نوامبر 2008 با موفقیت آزمایش کرد.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

kouroshkourosh said:


> in aye az quran kheyli ghashange
> 
> The romans have been defeated(by persians)
> [30.1]



Yeah this was a prediction that Iranians would push Roman out of the areas that were next to the Arabian peninsula which is modern Jordan, Syria, and Palestine. It also predicted that they would eventually recover and take much back which also happened lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

kouroshkourosh said:


> عجب چیز خوفناکیه




این ناوشکن در مقابل حمله ی هوایی خیلی ضعیفه و شانس چندانی نداره .

حتی ناو های امریکایی با تکنولوژیه به روزشون نمیتونن جلوی حمله ی هوایی کاری از پیش ببرن


کلا نیروی دریاییه ما حیف پوله .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kouroshkourosh

S00R3NA said:


> این ناوشکن در مقابل حمله ی هوایی خیلی ضعیفه و شانس چندانی نداره .
> 
> حتی ناو های امریکایی با تکنولوژیه به روزشون نمیتونن جلوی حمله ی هوایی کاری از پیش ببرن
> 
> 
> کلا نیروی دریاییه ما حیف پوله .



ولی پنجم دنیاس به هر حال


----------



## Ostad

kouroshkourosh said:


> ولی پنجم دنیاس به هر حال


lol.
movazeb bash in accounted in dafe hade agal ye mahi davam biareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

*10 THINGS I HATE ABOUT PHONES 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Ostad said:


> lol.
> movazeb bash in accounted in dafe hade agal ye mahi davam biareh.



nemikhad davam biare BTW man be kesi tohin nakardam eshtebaham gerefti duste tabrzim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

kouroshkourosh said:


> nemikhad davam biare BTW man be kesi tohin nakardam eshtebaham gerefti duste tabrzim.


okay, wish you best .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@Prince of Persia
How many years is it that u are in the UK?


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Ostad said:


> interesting



Turning on my vpn


----------



## Prince of Persia

rmi5 said:


> LOL, another paid mercenary double-user
> BTW, it has been like a game for me to guess the real user behind these low-IQ double-user trolls.



No, I am not a "double user".
At least I put my own country's flag and not act like a false flag lowlife. Put your real flags and don't pretend to be an Iranian.



kouroshkourosh said:


> @Prince of Persia
> How many years is it that u are in the UK?



I have been in the UK for 12 years. Do you live in the UK?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Prince of Persia said:


> I have been in the UK for 12 years. Do you live in the UK?



Noops sir i dont.my english is not that good 
which city do u live?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Prince of Persia said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> I think this false flagger needs to be banned from Iranian section.
> It's pathetic how these people put up other nations flag as their own.
> Why are you not proud of your own country? I think this fifth needs to be removed from this section.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in Iran brother? Hope you don't mind me asking



Yes sir i live in iran and i like my wholesome compatriotas everywhere.


----------



## Prince of Persia

kouroshkourosh said:


> Yes sir i live in iran and i like my wholesome compatriotas everywhere.



Bless you brother! I am studying Pharmacy here. I hope to come back to Iran soon after I graduate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Prince of Persia said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> I think this false flagger needs to be banned from Iranian section.
> It's pathetic how these people put up other nations flag as their own.
> Why are you not proud of your own country? I think this fifth needs to be removed from this section.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in Iran brother? Hope you don't mind me asking



Sir man be bachehaye digam goftam az diruz tala joz 2 3 nafar online nashodan shoma bayad be modiraye site gozaresh bedi dar ja banesh mikonan



Prince of Persia said:


> Bless you brother! I am studying Pharmacy here. I hope to come back to Iran soon after I graduate.


Bless u brother too.shoma shahret tu englis chie va tu iran koja zendegi mikoni?


In yaru be har iranie inja hamle mikone masalan shoma emruz umadi be shoma hamle mikone farda yeki dige biad be un hamle mikone.ye jurayi behesh adat kardam chon adamo mikhandune.adam dar sheghefti foru mire vaghti mibine mojudati mesle in vojud daran.man fekr mikonam e ehtemale ziad az israel ye poole bikhoro namiri migire
ehtemalesh ham ziad hast tu iran zendegi mikone chon engilish ziad kheyli khub nist.
be har hal man khandam migire in mojudo mibinam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

kouroshkourosh said:


> Sir man be bachehaye digam goftam az diruz tala joz 2 3 nafar online nashodan shoma bayad be modiraye site gozaresh bedi dar ja banesh mikonan



Man nemidoonam chera @Serpentine ino az in section ban nemikoneh. In azesh maloom hast ke false flagger hast. Allowing people like him here is a disrespect to our section.

[quote="kouroshkourosh, post: 5565036, member: 156230"
Bless u brother too.shoma shahret tu englis chie va tu iran koja zendegi mikoni?[/quote]

Man inja too Manchester zendegi mikonam, ama daneshgam tooye Liverpool hast.
Man Ahvaz bedonya omadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Prince of Persia said:


> Man nemidoonam chera @Serpentine ino az in section ban nemikoneh. In azesh maloom hast ke false flagger hast. Allowing people like him here is a disrespect to our section.
> 
> [quote="kouroshkourosh, post: 5565036, member: 156230"
> Bless u brother too.shoma shahret tu englis chie va tu iran koja zendegi mikoni?



Man inja too Manchester zendegi mikonam, ama daneshgam tooye Liverpool hast.
Man Ahvaz bedonya omadam.[/quote]

kehyli khoshvaghtam agha
gofti manuchester manam ye famil tu manochester daram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

kouroshkourosh said:


> Man inja too Manchester zendegi mikonam, ama daneshgam tooye Liverpool hast.
> Man Ahvaz bedonya omadam.



kehyli khoshvaghtam agha
gofti manuchester manam ye famil tu manochester daram [/quote]

Mamnoon baradar

To Manchester Irani kheili hast. Yeki az ham kelasiam to daneshga ham Irani hast. Esmesh Parham hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@Prince of Persia


in yaru be har iranie inja hamle mikone masalan shoma emruz umadi be shoma hamle mikone farda yeki dige biad be un hamle mikone.ye jurayi behesh adat kardam chon adamo mikhandune.adam dar sheghefti foru mire vaghti mibine mojudati mesle in vojud daran.man fekr mikonam be ehtemale* ziad az israel ye poole bokhoro namiri migire*
ehtemalesh ham ziad hast ke tu iran zendegi mikone chon engilish kheyli khub nist.
be har hal man khandam migire in mojudo mibinam

in karesh ine ke irania inja chand ta user daran va baneshun kone

in va ye arabe dg ta nahaye momken zede iranian say mikonan irania ro ban konan.be jash bar zede ma az tarafe turka troll mikone.vaghtesh ba in aranaye wahabi motahed mishe.
topic irania ro troll mikone.say mikone etemad be nafse irania ro payin biare faghat tohin mikone fosh mide be har irani fosh mide,asabe hamaro mirize beham,troll mikone.
age tu ye topic sohbat az pishrafte iran beshe in say mikone denyesh kone ta unjayi ke mitune bar zede iran mige.age yeki az bacheha be esme soheil ye topice irani bezane in mire behehs fosh mide.jayi harf az pishrafte iran zade beshe kharabesh mikone va deny.
baese asab khurdi mishe,dava ra mindaze faza ro beham mirize.say mikone beyne irania dava be vojud biare.
chon khodesh kafare be har mosalmuni fosh mide.
modathast inja dava va ekhtelaf rah endakhte,be jaye begu bekhand va fazaye khosh eyne divune khune inja shode.in ye nafar say mikone tamame irania ro kharab kone va kari kone inja nayan.be har kesi gheir az khodesh va Abii fosh dade.


baradar heyli khoshhal shodam bazam inja bia.

shab bekheir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

kouroshkourosh said:


> ولی پنجم دنیاس به هر حال



بی خیال 

یه حساب کتاب سر انگشتی کن .

امریکا

روسیه

انگلیس

فرانسه

چین

هند

ایتالیا

آلمان

ترکیه

و ...

________________________

کلا نیروی دریایی به درد ایران نمی خوره چون بدون پشتیبانیه هوایی درست همون بلایی که توی عملیات مروارید سر نیروی دریایی عراق اومد سر ما هم میاد 

ولی باید توجه داشت که داشتن نیروی دریایی تو شرایط فعلی میتونه به ما تو منطقه کمک کنه تا از منافعمون دفاع کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

@Prince of Persia @kouroshkourosh 

If he is really insulting Islam and Prophet Muhammad PBUH you can open a thread in General Headquarters and show proof or tell the mods to ask @Serpentine but there is a difference between insulting and questioning however calling you guys monkey and stuff like that for being religious is clearly the former so just provide proof and he will be banned.

Ahriman was a different Iranian he was asked to change his avatar and stop starting religious discussions he did neither and so was perma banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

https://defence.pk/threads/complaint.310533/#post-5565533


----------



## Prince of Persia

@kouroshkourosh 
Mate what happened? My comment here was deleted. Did that troll get banned?


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Prince of Persia said:


> @kouroshkourosh
> Mate what happened? My comment here was deleted. Did that troll get banned?



No he is here


----------



## Prince of Persia

kouroshkourosh said:


> No he is here



Pathetic. It seems they love trolls. Maybe it's good for business?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Mullah lovers in line to take a picture  LOL 

@kollang @SOHEIL @mohsen @kouroshkourosh @Prince of Persia @Serpentine @ResurgentIran @S00R3NA @Ostad @iranigirl2 and others respectively

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

@kouroshkourosh @Prince of Persia

Don't mention me for every single post you don't like. I'm getting notifications only from you. You mention only one post and if it deserved to be deleted, it will be.

PS: And don't bring issues in GHQ section up here. Keep it there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prince of Persia

It's your job to be cleaning this section. If you don't want to do that, the why are you even a mod?

@haman10 This mod has deleted my comment but the left the Turkish one. He deleted my comment to that targon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> And don't bring issues in GHQ section up here. Keep it there.


oh god .

whats up again ? !



Prince of Persia said:


> It's your job to be cleaning this section. If you don't want to do that, the why are you even a mod?
> 
> @haman10 This mod has deleted my comment but the left the Turkish one. He deleted my comment to that targon.



Mate , trust me , there is no one better than serpentine for this . Firstly , he is not being paid for this . he has lots of things to do in real life and is right now doing us all a favor for being a mod .

secondly , about those posts , he knows what he is doing !! if they mentioned another mod , we would also get infractions along them .

specially u , u should be careful because mods dont have any mercy on regular members . try to become a senior member before u troll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@haman10 
Turkish Troops Enter Syria
dastan chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

I don't care if he is getting paid or not. I am telling him about troll post and he comes and deleted my post. I have not insulted anyone or made troll posts. They come to our section with such trash and he should be stopping them.
@haman10 
Mate, I am leaving this forum. There is too much childish behaviour and no real discussions and even their moderators are children and troll. And I am too busy with my Pharmacy exams. Good luck bro. You too @kouroshkourosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Prince of Persia said:


> It's your job to be cleaning this section. If you don't want to do that, the why are you even a mod?
> 
> @haman10 This mod has deleted my comment but the left the Turkish one. He deleted my comment to that targon.



Saying that it's like a copy is not called trolling. You should answer their allegation if you think otherwise. 

I know much better what trolling and off topic posts look like and I will deal with them properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prince of Persia

Serpentine said:


> Saying that it's like a copy is not called trolling. You should answer their allegation if you think otherwise.
> 
> I know much better what trolling and off topic posts look like and I will deal with them properly.



Maybe if you looked you would see the comparison pictures which show clearly different bodies. Maybe in your/their mind a helicopter with different body can be considered a "copy". Anyway I don't care. You enjoy dealing with them.


----------



## haman10

Prince of Persia said:


> Mate, I am leaving this forum.


no need to do that , you'll adapt to the hostile members eventually .

anyway , you studying pharmacy ? lol , thats so cool .

in england or iran ?


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Prince of Persia said:


> Maybe if you looked you would see the comparison pictures which show clearly different bodies. Maybe in your/their mind a helicopter with different body can be considered a "copy". Anyway I don't care. You enjoy dealing with them.


*bebin senior member haye irani az diruz joz ye nafar hichkodum on nashodan*
joz 2 3 nafar hamashun mikhan un ashghale tofale ban beshe
man unja hama ro mention kardam.


----------



## Serpentine

Prince of Persia said:


> Maybe if you looked you would see the comparison pictures which show clearly different bodies. Maybe in your/their mind a helicopter with different body can be considered a "copy". Anyway I don't care. You enjoy dealing with them.



I'm not the one saying it's a copy. My point is that if someone raises any doubts, you can properly answer them, otherwise, what's the point of discussion when you expect everyone to applaud it? Fair criticism and answers to them are what making internet forums worthy of following.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@Prince of Persia 
ta farda sab kon naro


----------



## rmi5

kouroshkourosh said:


> *hamin tofale tala chand ta thread bar zede iarania sakhte khaste ban beshan*.


Yup, I remember that Hosseini troll. I reported him and they banned him. I also reported Momble The Great, Ironboot, Martyr Ommlette or something simillar to it, Resurection, Tesurrection, Ghulam-Al Zahra, Amirmahdi, Falon, Shiapahlevan, and also haman10, and all of them have been banned at least one time temporarily or permanently, based on my reports. The list is longer, but, these are the ones in top of my head. I think I have been issued infractions only 1 time, and that's why every single troll and double user hates me in this forum. Anyway, I don't give a damn and I prefer to cooperate with Mods and admins to make a better atmosphere with less trolls in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

rmi5 said:


> Yup, I remember that Hosseini troll. I reported him and they banned him. I also reported Momble The Great, Ironboot, Martyr Ommlette or something simillar to it, Resurection, Tesurrection, Ghulam-Al Zahra, Amirmahdi, Falon, Shiapahlevan, and also haman10, and all of them have been banned at least one time temporarily or permanently, based on my reports. The list is longer, but, these are the ones in top of my head. I think I have been issued infractions only 1 time, and that's why every single troll and double user hates me in this forum. Anyway, I don't give a damn and I prefer to cooperate with Mods and admins to make a better atmosphere with less trolls in this forum.



lol nesfe in accountha male @kouroshkourosh boodan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> haman10


You mad ?

anyway , i was just reading old comments here lol , i turned to page 100 on this thread and saw our posts there .

what kind of an stable , sane human being changes like that in 2 month ? 

i suppose no 'human" being . other beings might , but humans not . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> lol nesfe in accountha male @kouroshkourosh boodan.


LOL, mods have asked me not to openly announce the names of active multiple account users anymore, and tell them via message or GHQ. So, I don't wanna tell you whether he is the owner of those accounts or not.  But, I can verify that many of these accounts were made by 1 single person.  Anyway, as I said before, there is a solid reason behind the hatred of some trolls about me. 
BTW, I remembered that I have reported BestLand as well, and he also got banned, anyway, I don't know whether it was due to my report or not. 



haman10 said:


> You mad ?
> 
> anyway , i was just reading old comments here lol , i turned to page 100 on this thread and saw our posts there .
> 
> what kind of an stable , sane human being changes like that in 2 month ?
> 
> i suppose no 'human" being . other beings might , but humans not . lol


As @Serpentine asked us, I prefer not to quote you again in the Iran section anymore.


----------



## haman10

mods can always do an IP check , thats why some of the mentioned accounts are banned .

what a life achievement 



rmi5 said:


> As @Serpentine asked us, I prefer not to quote you again in the Iran section anymore.


to bikhod kardi esme mano avordi . age khasti dafeye dige esme mano biyari hade aghal mese mard mention kon .

goftam ke , ama targih midam na mention koni na quote . aslan halam azat beham mikhore .

good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine is only one that can be mod out of all Iranian members. I see no one else doing a better job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

*


rmi5 said:



Yup, I remember that Hosseini troll. I reported him and they banned him. I also reported Momble The Great, Ironboot, Martyr Ommlette or something simillar to it, Resurection, Tesurrection, Ghulam-Al Zahra, Amirmahdi, Falon, Shiapahlevan, and also haman10, and all of them have been banned at least one time temporarily or permanently, based on my reports. The list is longer, but, these are the ones in top of my head. I think I have been issued infractions only 1 time, and that's why every single troll and double user hates me in this forum. Anyway, I don't give a damn and I prefer to cooperate with Mods and admins to make a better atmosphere with less trolls in this forum.

Click to expand...

*Stunning record of iranian banning


----------



## rmi5

kouroshkourosh said:


> Stunning record of iranian banning


I have also reported some non-Iranians as well. I don't care about the nationality of trolls. I report them no matter of what their nationality is. Some non-Iranian trolls are also butt-hurt about me. but, I don't care and I prefer to report them to mods and admins.


----------



## spiderkiller

bros stop the tension and have some fun. 
guys anyone following the following series ?  i love this show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine @Kaan
Do you guys know whether there is a plan to bring back PM system for all members, or its gonna remain inactive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Kaan
> Do you guys know whether there is a plan to bring back PM system for all members, or its gonna remain inactive?


I havn't seen anything about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

*Japan’s stealth fighter demonstrator on schedule for first flight this Year*







Japan’s defense ministry’s Technical Research and Development Institute (TRDI) is planning to unveil the country’s advanced technology demonstrator-experimental (ATD-X) plane within months; the lightweight stealth aircraft is scheduled to make its maiden flight later this year, Japan’s defense minister Itsunori Onodera has confirmed. ATD-X is positioned to become Japan’s next generation stealth fighter, replacing 94 locally produced F-2 that entered service in the year 2000. Speaking to the foreign affairs and defense committee of Japan’s upper house, Onodera said the indigenous fighter demonstrator is few months behind schedule.

Powered by two afterburning turbofans each developing 11,023 pounds each (5,000kg), the aircraft is designed for maximum takeoff weight of 28,659 pounds (about 13 tonnes). With a wingspan of 9 meters (29.85 feet), and overall length of 14.174 meters (46.5 ft) the ATD-X (dubbed ‘Shinshin’) will be smaller than the F-35 and mush smaller, compared to Chinese or Russian stealth fighters.






Mitsubishi is the main contractor for the ATD-X with Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries (IHI) providing the XF5-1 afterburning turbofan for the plane. The same team has also produced a licensed version of the Boeing F-15J and its P&W F100 power plant. The two companies are also producing the F-2, the Japanese F-16 variant powered by a GE F110 engine. The companies will also share significant work sharing in the production of Japan’s 42 F-35As.

Through the 2000s the project evolved under research studies with the formal demonstration flight program launched in 2009. The program is on schedule to begin flight tests in 2014. Mitsubishi said that based on the tests results it will be ready for full scale development of a future stealth fighter by 2016.

The Shinshin (spirit of the heart in Japanese) will help mature advanced airframe, propulsion designs and manufacturing technologies necessary for the production of future fighters. The general design dates back to the early 2000s, when the ATD-X mockup was sent to France for radar cross-section tests. Following to those tests, Japanese engineers have tested a 1:5 scale model of the plane evaluating high angle of attack controllability. A full size mockup of the plane was unveiled publicly in 2007.





In 2006 the mockup was used to test radar cross section of the new design.

Among the technologies considered for the ATD-X are advanced fly by light fibre-optical flight control system, that will integrate ‘self healing’ capability, reconfiguring flight controls in case of malfunction or damage. The XF-5-1 afterburning engines will be equipped with three-dimensional thrust vectoring, providing additional lift and directional control augmenting the fighters’ flight control surfaces. Another system likely to be tested is an intelligent capability called “I3” (informed, intelligent, instantaneous) providing pilot assist.

Japan intends to retire its F-2 beginning in 2020. A decision whether to co-produce a foreign designed aircraft or develop an indigenous one will be made in 2018. Although Japanese companies have produced several generations, they were mostly licensed production of foreign aircraft or derivatives of foreign designs. Indigenous programs focused mainly at specialized, non-combat designs, like the Mitsubishi PX-1 maritime surveillance/transport, Kawasaki HC-2 short takeoff and landing transport plane and T-4 trainer and ShinMaywa US-2 amphibian.

Harnessing this experience with state of the art technologies, the ATD-X program will essentially pave the way for Japan’s aerospace industry, proving it muster the necessary technologies to support, mature and afford locally designed 6th Generation fighters. These technologies will also be essential to position Japan in the future unmanned combat aircraft market.





A mockup of the ATD-X (Shinshin) was unveiled publicly in 2007.
Japan's stealth fighter demonstrator on schedule for first flight this Year | Defense Update:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

*فیلم مراسم زنانه همسر رییس جمهوری را دارم و منتشر می‌کنم !*

فیلم مراسم زنانه همسر رییس جمهوری را دارم و منتشر می‌کنم !
بله، بنده فیلم این مراسم را دارم و ما به موقع فیلم این مراسم را منتشر خواهیم کرد.
پارسینه: حجت الاسلام روح‌الله حسینیان در گفتگو با خبرنگار پارلمانی خبرگزاری آنا با اشاره به نطق میان دستور روز گذشته‌اش درباره جشن زنانه همسر رییس جمهوری اظهار داشت: بنده اعتقاد دارم که اگر همسران روسای جمهور در امور حکومتی دخالت کنند، مانند زمان شاه می‌شود.

وی ادامه داد: همسر رییس جمهوری حق دخالت در این امور را ندارد، اگر این جلسه از سوی رییس جمهوری و یا مرکز امورزنان ریاست جمهوری برگزار می‌شد، هیچ انتقادی به آن وارد نبود؛ چراکه برگزاری مراسم‌های اینچنینی قانونی است.

نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس شورای اسلامی تصریح کرد: در دفاعیه دولت عنوان "دفتر همسر رییس جمهور" قید شده است، حال باید توضیح دهند که همسر رییس جمهوری چه کاره است که دفتر دارد؟ مگر حکومت پادشاهی است که علیا حضرت ملکه داشته باشیم.

حسینیان ادامه داد: آنگونه که در بیانیه آمده، تعدادی کودک بوده‌اند، اگر راست می‌گویند عکس آنها را به نمایش بگذارند تا معلوم شود آنها که رقصیده اند، چند ساله بوده اند؟

وی در پاسخ به سوالی مبنی بر اینکه مگر شما فیلم و یا عکس این مراسم را دارید، گفت: بله، بنده فیلم این مراسم را دارم و ما به موقع فیلم این مراسم را منتشر خواهیم کرد.

به گزارش خبرگزاری آنا، طرح برخی ادعاهادرباره جشن روز زن با میزبانی همسر ریاست جمهوری و حضور همسران نمایندگان مجلس، مقامات و سفرای کشورها در ایران، سبب شد روز گذشته (سه شنبه) دفتر ریاست جمهوری با صدور بیانیه ای تاسف خود را از سوءاستفاده سیاسی و جناحی نسبت به مراسم ولادت حضرت فاطمه زهرا (س) ابراز کند.

در بیانیه نهاد ریاست جمهوری آمده است: «در کمال تعجب و تاسف، جشنی که معطر به نام صدیقه طاهره (س) و مربوط به پاسداشت شخصیت آن حضرت بود، از آسیبِ نگاه های ابزاری و سیاسی در امان نماند و بر خلاف موازین اسلام عزیز، اخلاق محمدی (ص) و حتی اصول حرفه اطلاع رسانی؛ موجی از شایعات، افترا، اکاذیب و پیامک هایی به صورتی هماهنگ در فضای رسانه ای کشور منتشر شد.

این در حالی بود که هیچیک از مطالب منتشره مستند نبود و متاسفانه افرادی نیز که به تریبون های عمومی کشور دسترسی دارند بدون اینکه از حقیقت ماجرا مطلع باشند، و بدون تحقیق، آن را دستمایه ای برای متهم نمودن دولت به بی توجهی به فرهنگ والای دینی کردند. حال آنکه با دروغ و افترا نمی توان به بام سعادت رسید و همچنین نمی توان خدمتگزاران مردم را از مسیر فرهنگ راستی، راستگویی، اعتدال و رونق و تعالی کشور بازداشت.»

همان طور که در این بیانیه مشخص است، عنوان "دفتر همسر رییس جمهور" قید نشده و بیانیه را نهاد ریاست جمهوری منتشر کرده است. محمدباقر نوبخت سخنگوی دولت نیز در مصاحبه اخیر خود در جمع خبرنگاران گفت: ما نمیتوانیم فیلم مراسم زنانه که به مناسبت روز زن انجام شد را منتشر کنیم.

تهدید به انتشار این فیلم در حالی مطرح می‌شود که منتقدان این مراسم در گزارش‌هایی که از نحوه برگزاری آن منتشر کرده‌اند و همان گزارش‌‌ها مستند نطق پیش از دستور حسینیان قرار گرفته است، نوشته‌اند که در این مراسم زنانه، حاضران پس از ورود به محل مهمانی، حجاب خود را برداشته بودند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> *فیلم مراسم زنانه همسر رییس جمهوری را دارم و منتشر می‌کنم !*
> 
> فیلم مراسم زنانه همسر رییس جمهوری را دارم و منتشر می‌کنم !
> بله، بنده فیلم این مراسم را دارم و ما به موقع فیلم این مراسم را منتشر خواهیم کرد.
> پارسینه: حجت الاسلام روح‌الله حسینیان در گفتگو با خبرنگار پارلمانی خبرگزاری آنا با اشاره به نطق میان دستور روز گذشته‌اش درباره جشن زنانه همسر رییس جمهوری اظهار داشت: بنده اعتقاد دارم که اگر همسران روسای جمهور در امور حکومتی دخالت کنند، مانند زمان شاه می‌شود.
> 
> وی ادامه داد: همسر رییس جمهوری حق دخالت در این امور را ندارد، اگر این جلسه از سوی رییس جمهوری و یا مرکز امورزنان ریاست جمهوری برگزار می‌شد، هیچ انتقادی به آن وارد نبود؛ چراکه برگزاری مراسم‌های اینچنینی قانونی است.
> 
> نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس شورای اسلامی تصریح کرد: در دفاعیه دولت عنوان "دفتر همسر رییس جمهور" قید شده است، حال باید توضیح دهند که همسر رییس جمهوری چه کاره است که دفتر دارد؟ مگر حکومت پادشاهی است که علیا حضرت ملکه داشته باشیم.
> *حسینیان ادامه داد: آنگونه که در بیانیه آمده، تعدادی کودک بوده‌اند، اگر راست می‌گویند عکس آنها را به نمایش بگذارند تا معلوم شود آنها که رقصیده اند، چند ساله بوده اند؟*
> 
> وی در پاسخ به سوالی مبنی بر اینکه مگر شما فیلم و یا عکس این مراسم را دارید، گفت: بله، بنده فیلم این مراسم را دارم و ما به موقع فیلم این مراسم را منتشر خواهیم کرد.
> 
> به گزارش خبرگزاری آنا، طرح برخی ادعاهادرباره جشن روز زن با میزبانی همسر ریاست جمهوری و حضور همسران نمایندگان مجلس، مقامات و سفرای کشورها در ایران، سبب شد روز گذشته (سه شنبه) دفتر ریاست جمهوری با صدور بیانیه ای تاسف خود را از سوءاستفاده سیاسی و جناحی نسبت به مراسم ولادت حضرت فاطمه زهرا (س) ابراز کند.
> 
> در بیانیه نهاد ریاست جمهوری آمده است: «در کمال تعجب و تاسف، جشنی که معطر به نام صدیقه طاهره (س) و مربوط به پاسداشت شخصیت آن حضرت بود، از آسیبِ نگاه های ابزاری و سیاسی در امان نماند و بر خلاف موازین اسلام عزیز، اخلاق محمدی (ص) و حتی اصول حرفه اطلاع رسانی؛ موجی از شایعات، افترا، اکاذیب و پیامک هایی به صورتی هماهنگ در فضای رسانه ای کشور منتشر شد.
> 
> این در حالی بود که هیچیک از مطالب منتشره مستند نبود و متاسفانه افرادی نیز که به تریبون های عمومی کشور دسترسی دارند بدون اینکه از حقیقت ماجرا مطلع باشند، و بدون تحقیق، آن را دستمایه ای برای متهم نمودن دولت به بی توجهی به فرهنگ والای دینی کردند. حال آنکه با دروغ و افترا نمی توان به بام سعادت رسید و همچنین نمی توان خدمتگزاران مردم را از مسیر فرهنگ راستی، راستگویی، اعتدال و رونق و تعالی کشور بازداشت.»
> 
> همان طور که در این بیانیه مشخص است، عنوان "دفتر همسر رییس جمهور" قید نشده و بیانیه را نهاد ریاست جمهوری منتشر کرده است. محمدباقر نوبخت سخنگوی دولت نیز در مصاحبه اخیر خود در جمع خبرنگاران گفت: ما نمیتوانیم فیلم مراسم زنانه که به مناسبت روز زن انجام شد را منتشر کنیم.
> 
> تهدید به انتشار این فیلم در حالی مطرح می‌شود که منتقدان این مراسم در گزارش‌هایی که از نحوه برگزاری آن منتشر کرده‌اند و همان گزارش‌‌ها مستند نطق پیش از دستور حسینیان قرار گرفته است، نوشته‌اند که در این مراسم زنانه، حاضران پس از ورود به محل مهمانی، حجاب خود را برداشته بودند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

ki alan online man ye soal daram sari javab mikham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

in roo ki mitunr be fasri tarjome kone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## usernameless

ghara ghan said:


> in roo ki mitunr be fasri tarjome kone


is this your report, bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

usernameless said:


> is this your report, bro?


it's the second page of the book my bro buyed from metropol "ders hane " in ankara near kizilay square  it's about math and i was answering some of it's test i thought i know the questions but every time i failed to get the answer now when i look at the answer i realize it wasn't the thing that i thought now i need some one to translate this page from english to Persian so i ill be sure in what im dealing with in the first page it's written in turkish i know you speak farsi but im not sure you could translate it if you like ill put the first page and we can try

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Salam @ghara ghan bhai How are you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> Salam @ghara ghan bhai How are you.


good cha cha , im little busy my time is running out i have almost 2 month time i need to prepared my self to the exam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

enghadr mohite inja hostile hast ke kamtar kesi davoom miare . harchi member jadid dashtim dar raftan . lol . @Prince of Persia @rahi2357 @DATIS .

=====

@ghara ghan , baraye tarjomeye oon faghat @Ostad ya @S00R3NA mitoonan komak konan . hameye loghatesh takhasosie . sorry mate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

ghara ghan said:


> it's the second page of the book my bro buyed from metropol "ders hane " in ankara near kizilay square  it's about math and i was answering some of it's test i thought i know the questions but every time i failed to get the answer now when i look at the answer i realize it wasn't the thing that i thought now i need some one to translate this page from english to Persian so i ill be sure in what im dealing with in the first page it's written in turkish i know you speak farsi but im not sure you could translate it if you like ill put the first page and we can try


haha, no bro, i cannot speak Farsi. just some words. was my trolling too successful? 
good luck with math etc. it sure looks like a complex book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

haman10 said:


> @ghara ghan , baraye tarjomeye oon faghat @Ostad ya @S00R3NA mitoonan komak konan . hameye loghatesh takhasosie . sorry mate


ty bro man montazer misham in 2 nafar on besham manoon az etela resani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

usernameless said:


> haha, no bro, i cannot speak Farsi. just some words. was my trolling too successful?
> good luck with math etc. it sure looks like a complex book.


well you shock me before with speaking farsi  now you again shock me when you say i cant speak faris  dude these days im really full of stress i didn't get your point sry , im upset about losing my Beloved ege uni  i was stupid i just studied and i forget to check the date of applying for universities exam  

Ege Üniversitesi YÖS 2014 Duyurusu | METROPOL EĞİTİM KURUMLARI | YÖS - SAT - Türkçe Öğretim Merkezi

6 days ago the applying time for ege is ends yet odtü - itü - hacettepe didn't give their exam date this means this 3 uni wont get student from out side of turkey  now the odtü - itü - hacettepe is wont accept me and ege is gone for my stupidity idk where i should go i wish i could speak with @Neptune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> ty bro man montazer misham in 2 nafar on besham manoon az etela resani


سلام ترجمش خیلی هم راحته
1.اعداد
دیگه از این به بعد رو بلد نیستم 
_______________________________
اگه عجله نداری یه ربعه ترجمه میکنم ، برم بیام

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> سلام ترجمش خیلی هم راحته
> 1.اعداد
> دیگه از این به بعد رو بلد نیستم
> _______________________________
> اگه عجله نداری یه ربعه ترجمه میکنم ، برم بیام


na ajaley nist damet garm faghad ta age betuni moshkele man roo hal koni

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usernameless

ghara ghan said:


> well you shock me before with speaking farsi  now you again shock me when you say i cant speak faris  dude these days im really full of stress i didn't get your point sry , im upset about losing my Beloved ege uni  i was stupid i just studied and i forget to check the date of applying for universities exam
> 
> Ege Üniversitesi YÖS 2014 Duyurusu | METROPOL EĞİTİM KURUMLARI | YÖS - SAT - Türkçe Öğretim Merkezi
> 
> 6 days ago the applying time for ege is ends yet odtü - itü - hacettepe didn't give their list this means this 3 uni wont get student from out side of turkey  now the odtü - itü - hacettepe is wont accept me and ege is gone for my stupidity idk where i should go i wish i could speak with @Neptune


Sorry to hear that bro. 6 days is a lot though, but just try, you never know. when could you sign up again? next year? anyway, try to contact them and hope for the best. dont worry too much, it'll be alright in the end

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Armenians in Tehran demonstrating on 99th anniversary of massacre against them:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

@ghara ghan 
2.اعداد حقیقی و حسابی
3.تناسب
4.فاکتور گیری
5.اعداد نمایی(توان)
6.ریشه یابی
7.معادله درجه اول
8. اینو نمیدونم فارسیش چی میشه ولی فک کنم نابرابری شاید درست باشه
همون بزرگتر کوچکتر خودمون میشه
9.توابع
10. مجموعه ها
11.چند جمله ای ها
example=4x+6
12. معادله درجه 2
13.مثللثات
14.اعداد مختلط
15.لگاریتم
16. منظور اثبات های مربوط به بخش نظریه اعداد هستش
17.دامنه توابع
18.ماتریس ودترمینان

19. حد
20.مشتق
21.انتگرال

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

@kouroshkourosh

I didn't post those pics to debate on historical stuff, it has happened before and it turned in to a flame war. I just posted it as a demonstration news, not to start a historical discussion which will surely turn into flame wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Let's say, would you post photos from a rally of Azerbaijani Turks in Tabriz demanding their rights for native language schools etc? If not, why not? Because you dispute it? Don't accept it? Then shouldn't the same apply to Armenian case? If not, then you agree that you are a hypocrite?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> good cha cha , im little busy my time is running out i have almost 2 month time i need to prepared my self to the exam



BTW you didn't tell what is that band in Turkmenistan's flag. Best of luck for your exam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @ghara ghan
> 2.اعداد حقیقی و حسابی
> 3.تناسب
> 4.فاکتور گیری
> 5.اعداد نمایی(توان)
> 6.ریشه یابی
> 7.معادله درجه اول
> 8. اینو نمیدونم فارسیش چی میشه ولی فک کنم نابرابری شاید درست باشه
> همون بزرگتر کوچکتر خودمون میشه
> 9.توابع
> 10. مجموعه ها
> 11.چند جمله ای ها
> example=4x+6
> 12. معادله درجه 2
> 13.مثللثات
> 14.اعداد مختلط
> 15.لگاریتم
> 16. منظور اثبات های مربوط به بخش نظریه اعداد هستش
> 17.دامنه توابع
> 18.ماتریس ودترمینان
> 
> 19. حد
> 20.مشتق
> 21.انتگرال


@ghara ghan @Ostad 
Dorosteh 
chand ta eslaahiyeh:
2) A'daad e gouyaa(kasri) va A'daad e dar mabnaaye 10
8) Naa-mosaavi ha va A'daad e motlagh
12) mo'aadelaat e martabe dovvom, naa-mosaavi ha va tavaabe'
16) Esteghraa ye riyaazi, manzour hamoun asl e Esteghraa hast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ASQ-1918 said:


> Let's say, would you post a rally of Azerbaijani Turks in Tabriz demanding their rights for native language schools etc.? If not, why not? Because you dispute it? Don't accept it? Then shouldn't the same apply to Armenian case? If not, then you accept that you are a hypocrite?



Posting news from a demonstration doesn't mean acknowledging their cause and next time there is a demonstration in Tabriz, I will be more than happy to post it too. I don't have any problem with that and totally support education of local languages in schools.

Now I don't want this to turn in to trolling, so stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> well you shock me before with speaking farsi  now you again shock me when you say i cant speak faris  dude these days im really full of stress i didn't get your point sry , im upset about losing my Beloved ege uni  i was stupid i just studied and i forget to check the date of applying for universities exam
> 
> Ege Üniversitesi YÖS 2014 Duyurusu | METROPOL EĞİTİM KURUMLARI | YÖS - SAT - Türkçe Öğretim Merkezi
> 
> 6 days ago the applying time for ege is ends yet odtü - itü - hacettepe didn't give their exam date this means this 3 uni wont get student from out side of turkey  now the odtü - itü - hacettepe is wont accept me and ege is gone for my stupidity idk where i should go i wish i could speak with @Neptune



You need to call them right now, and also send them emails, and also send a friend to see them in person. Deadlines can be changed a few days.  But, only a few days and you have already lost 6 days. so, be very quick and call them now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

We both know that's not true, but whatever floats your boat.

You know very well that there is alot of Turkish members here, and they do not accept those allegations, and in your post you claim that a massacre was conducted against Armenians by them. Hence, your not speaking from a neutral position at all.

It's not something like the Jewish holocaust (which by the way is denied in Iran), and it's not accepted by Turkey itself. It's also far more complex, and includes mutual atrocities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ASQ-1918 said:


> We both know that's not true, but whatever floats your boat.
> 
> You know very well that there is alot of Turkish members here, and they do not accept those allegations, and in your post you claim that a massacre was conducted against Armenians by them. Hence, your not speaking from a neutral position at all.
> 
> It's not something like the Jewish holocaust (which by the way is denied in Iran), and it's not accepted by Turkey itself. It's also far more complex, and includes mutual atrocities.



I thought I already posted in English. I didn't acknowledge anything in the post and and have always refused to participate in discussions related to it. My sole purpose is posting the news of that demonstration since Armenians are mostly a passive part of the society and barely hold any demonstrations in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

Serpentine said:


> I thought I already posted in English. I didn't acknowledge anything in the post and and have always refused to participate in discussions related to it. My sole purpose is posting the news of that demonstration since Armenians are mostly a passive part of the society and barely hold any demonstrations in the country.



Why should they, they are treated as kings by the ISLAMIC Republic of Iran, whereas Muslim minorities are withhold any of their basic rights, and are also forbidden to speak about it.

Armenians can freely hold demonstrations like that, tell me if Jews can, and tell me if any minority group can hold a demonstration without police reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ASQ-1918 said:


> Why should they, they are treated as kings by the ISLAMIC Republic of Iran, whereas Muslim minorities are withhold any of their basic rights, and are also forbidden to speak about it.
> 
> Armenians can freely hold demonstrations like that, tell me if Jews can, and tell me if any minority group can hold a demonstration without police reaction.



Since Iran is not exactly a democracy, anyone who wants to hold demonstrations and it doesn't directly target authorities, it will be totally okay. Be it minorities or majority, be it Jews or Christians. Jews actually have held quite some demonstrations, but most of them were either supporting Iran or condemning Israel. This applies to all and if there is a restriction on holding demonstrations, it will be for all. I think events after 2009 elections totally demonstrates my point.

@kouroshkourosh 

if you want to discuss historical stuff about Armenians and Turks, take it to other sections. Here is not the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Serpentine said:


> Since Iran is not exactly a democracy, anyone who wants to hold demonstrations and it doesn't directly target authorities, it will be totally okay. Be it minorities or majority, be it Jews or Christians. Jews actually have held quite some demonstrations, but most of them were either supporting Iran or condemning Israel. This applies to all and if there is a restriction on holding demonstrations, it will be for all. I think events after 2009 elections totally demonstrates my point.



I agree with u serpentine.Do u know any democracy in asia(other than japan)?
I dont want to talk what is goning on in US


----------



## haman10

why was my post removed ?


----------



## Serpentine

kouroshkourosh said:


> i agree with serpentine.Do u know any democracy in asia(other than japan)?
> I dont want to talk what is goning on in US



South Korea, Japan, Australia, India and very few of others. Most of the Asia are either dictatorships or flawed democracies.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> South Korea, Japan, Australia, India and very few of others. Most of the Asia are either dictatorships or flawed democracies.


That's wrong and also a fallacy. There are huge differences between those so called flawed democracies. Anyway, Iran is not even considered as a flawed democracy and is a fully-totalitarian regime by any definition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> That's wrong and also a fallacy. There are huge differences between those so called flawed democracies. Anyway, Iran is not even considered as a flawed democracy and is a fully-totalitarian regime by any definition.



If you read again, I didn't say anything about Iran being a democracy or a flawed one.
My point is that Asia doesn't have many democracies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> You need to call them right now, and also send them emails, and also send a friend to see them in person. Deadlines can be changed a few days.  But, only a few days and you have already lost 6 days. so, be very quick and call them now


i call'em and they gave me a big bilakh lol if this year i could go to the uni i want ill just chose a lower mark need uni and i ill start my turkish language course than next year inshallah i ill got o ege the uni and a city i want 

@Ostad @rmi5 both of you thanks for helping me



INDIC said:


> BTW you didn't tell what is that band in Turkmenistan's flag. Best of luck for your exam.


those are the 5 mark of major tribe of turkmenistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> i call'em and they gave me a big bilakh lol if this year i could go to the uni i want ill just chose a lower mark need uni and i ill start my turkish language course than next year inshallah i ill got o ege the uni and a city i want
> 
> @Ostad @rmi5 both of you thanks for helping me
> 
> 
> those are the 5 mark of major tribe of turkmenistan



I hope you succeed in your exam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

S00R3NA said:


> I hope you succeed in your exam .


ty bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> enghadr mohite inja hostile hast ke kamtar kesi davoom miare . harchi member jadid dashtim dar raftan . lol . @Prince of Persia @rahi2357 @DATIS .
> 
> =====
> 
> @ghara ghan , baraye tarjomeye oon faghat @Ostad ya @S00R3NA mitoonan komak konan . hameye loghatesh takhasosie . sorry mate


baw man ke hastam vali gereftaram  taze darje gereftam shodam afsare khalaban koja beram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> taze darje gereftam shodam afsare khalaban koja beram




ina ro :

respect :








lol :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## spiderkiller

(You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)
این یعنی چی دقیقا ؟ اینو واسه چی به من تو تایپیک ایرکریر فیک ایران میده ؟
---
گرفتم تایپیک قفل شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> (You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)
> این یعنی چی دقیقا ؟ اینو واسه چی به من تو تایپیک ایرکریر فیک ایران میده ؟


chon Thread closed shodeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

@haman10,
از اینکه باز یه تاپیک رو به دعوای ایران- پاکستان تبدیل کردی ممنون
--------
@Serpentine
شمام به جای اینکه هی تاپیکها رو قفل کنی، این آف تاپیک ها رو پاک کن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

haman10 said:


>




Haman man chap kardam toam unja budi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ghara ghan said:


> i call'em and they gave me a big bilakh lol if this year i could go to the uni i want ill just chose a lower mark need uni and i ill start my turkish language course than next year inshallah i ill got o ege the uni and a city i want
> 
> @Ostad @rmi5 both of you thanks for helping me
> 
> 
> those are the 5 mark of major tribe of turkmenistan



You studying in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

INDIC said:


> You studying in Iran?


Hi indic How much is your internet speed?


----------



## INDIC

kouroshkourosh said:


> Hi indic How much is your internet speed?



8mbps broadband.


----------



## kouroshkourosh

INDIC said:


> 8mbps broadband.



Whats your idea about my internet speed?


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> از اینکه باز یه تاپیک رو به دعوای ایران- پاکستان تبدیل کردی ممنون


khahesh mikonam azizam  ama jeddan dige thread az een maskhare tar nabood dorost koni ?

etefaghan khastam behet begam goftam narahat mishi . aslan vazeh bood ke oon thread be troll war tabdil mishe .

baadesham khob vaghti mian cherto pert minivisan man javab nadam ? 

aziat mikoni hajji ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

haman10 said:


> khahesh mikonam azizam  ama jeddan dige thread az een maskhare tar nabood dorost koni ?
> 
> etefaghan khastam behet begam goftam narahat mishi . aslan vazeh bood ke oon thread be troll war tabdil mishe .
> 
> baadesham khob vaghti mian cherto pert minivisan man javab nadam ?
> 
> aziat mikoni hajji ?


agha haman man chera emza nemtunam bezaram?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

kouroshkourosh said:


> Whats your idea about my internet speed?



I have no idea about it. I also use 3G but its worse than broadband.


----------



## haman10

kouroshkourosh said:


> agha haman man chera emza nemtunam bezaram?


chon Full member nistid .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

INDIC said:


> I have no idea about it. I also use 3G but its worse than broadband.


Yes 3g often is worse



haman10 said:


> khahesh mikonam azizam  ama jeddan dige thread az een maskhare tar nabood dorost koni ?
> 
> etefaghan khastam behet begam goftam narahat mishi . aslan vazeh bood ke oon thread be troll war tabdil mishe .
> 
> baadesham khob vaghti mian cherto pert minivisan man javab nadam ?
> 
> aziat mikoni hajji ?



agha haman shoma bikhody hamle kardi... shoma ye moghehayi bikhodi tu lake defayi foru miri va bad javab midi dar hali ke una manzuri nadaran va feedeshun mikoni.ba`adam agar bekhaym ba hame dava konim ke nemishe dadash


----------



## INDIC

@blackface who gave you 6 negative ratings.



kouroshkourosh said:


> Yes 3g often is worse



What does Kourosh means in Persian.


----------



## kouroshkourosh

INDIC said:


> What does Kourosh means in Persian.




Great cyrus father of Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> @blackface who gave you 6 negative ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> What does Kourosh means in Persian.



Some Chinese guy. Don't remember his name


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> Some Chinese guy. Don't remember his name



Either Chinese-Dragon or Wholegrain must have given you. Anyway, I see getting negative rating from rivals some sort of complement.


----------



## haman10

"America must realize, there are conditions she must accept in Asia. The first is a diversity of Asian cultures, governments, economic and political systems; the second, that to run against the tide of Asian nationalism is worse than impractical - it is also highly dangerous."
Ferdinand Marcos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

kouroshkourosh said:


> Great cyrus father of Iran



Ok got it, have you heard about Chandragupta Maurya although we don't call him as father but in India, we too admire him to same extent particularly he beat Greeks out of India after Alexander's death and united entire India around 320BC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

haman10 said:


> "America must realize, there are conditions she must accept in Asia. The first is a diversity of Asian cultures, governments, economic and political systems; the second, that to run against the tide of Asian nationalism is worse than impractical - it is also highly dangerous."
> Ferdinand Marcos



Beautiful pic but they keep showing the same aircraft for more than one year now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> khahesh mikonam azizam  ama jeddan dige thread az een maskhare tar nabood dorost koni ?
> 
> etefaghan khastam behet begam goftam narahat mishi . aslan vazeh bood ke oon thread be troll war tabdil mishe .
> 
> baadesham khob vaghti mian cherto pert minivisan man javab nadam ?
> 
> aziat mikoni hajji ?


اولا این موضوعی که به نظرت بی ارزش میاد فقط توی همین فروم سه تا تاپیک براش درست کرده بودن و ایران رو مسخره میکردن که یه مک آپ دیگه رونمایی کردن، یکیش تو بخش ایران بود یکیش تو بخش خاورمیانه بود یکی دیگش تو بخش مسائل جهانی. هر وب سایت نظامی که فکرش رو بکنی خبر ساخت این ماکت رو منتشر کرده بودن، خوب اگر اینقدر بی ارزشه برای چی اینکارو کرده بودن؟ دلیلش اینه که این اقدام ایران بار سیاسی روانی داره، یه هواپیما از رو سر ناو آمریکایی رد شده بود نمیدونم چند ده نفرشون دچار اختلال روانی شدن و استعفا دادن، حالا ببین وقتی ایران با یه همچین هدفی تمرین بکنه چه تاثیری تو روحیه شون داره، اصلا خود این خبر یه پیام هست برای اونایی که توهم گزینه های روی میز رو دارن
دستکم اینی که من درست کردم و با همت دوستان بسته شد یه خبر درست و از قول مقامات نظامی ایران بود
طرف نوشته جدا؟ شما یا جواب نمیدادی یا مینوشتی بله جدا، یا اینکه دلیل ساخت همچین ماکتی رو بهش میگفتی، دیگه این حسودیت میشه چی بود که اضافه کردی؟ فکر کردی طرف میاد میگه بله حسودیم میشه، اتفاقا من این کامنت شما رو که خوندم فهمیدم یه دعوای دیگه کلید خورد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> Some Chinese guy. Don't remember his name



I want to know your views, why many people in western countries confuse Indians as Arabs, even on youtube many people confuse Indian music of being Arab. Being called as Arabs is the most embarrassing thing for us since we have no cultural and facial similarities with them.


----------



## Ostad

1950
the Valkyrie was a large *six-engined* aircraft(bomber) able to fly Mach 3+ at an altitude of 70,000 feet (21,000 m)











B E A utiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> I want to know your views, why many people in western countries confuse Indians as Arabs, even on youtube many people confuse Indian music of being Arab. Being called as Arabs is the most embarrassing thing for us since we have no cultural and facial similarities with them.



They look the same to me. Can you tell the difference between a Chinese and a korean? Similarly, people who are not familiar with the two groups can't tell the difference indians and arabs.


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> They look the same to me. Can you tell the difference between a Chinese and a korean? Similarly, people who are not familiar with the two groups can't tell the difference indians and arabs.



That sounds both interesting and bizarre. Anyway, are you a Mestizo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> اولا این موضوعی که به نظرت بی ارزش میاد فقط توی همین فروم سه تا تاپیک براش درست کرده بودن و ایران رو مسخره میکردن که یه مک آپ دیگه رونمایی کردن، یکیش تو بخش ایران بود یکیش تو بخش خاورمیانه بود یکی دیگش تو بخش مسائل جهانی. هر وب سایت نظامی که فکرش رو بکنی خبر ساخت این ماکت رو منتشر کرده بودن، خوب اگر اینقدر بی ارزشه برای چی اینکارو کرده بودن؟ دلیلش اینه که این اقدام ایران بار سیاسی روانی داره، یه هواپیما از رو سر ناو آمریکایی رد شده بود نمیدونم چند ده نفرشون دچار اختلال روانی شدن و استعفا دادن، حالا ببین وقتی ایران با یه همچین هدفی تمرین بکنه چه تاثیری تو روحیه شون داره، اصلا خود این خبر یه پیام هست برای اونایی که توهم گزینه های روی میز رو دارن
> دستکم اینی که من درست کردم و با همت دوستان بسته شد یه خبر درست و از قول مقامات نظامی ایران بود
> طرف نوشته جدا؟ شما یا جواب نمیدادی یا مینوشتی بله جدا، یا اینکه دلیل ساخت همچین ماکتی رو بهش میگفتی، دیگه این حسودیت میشه چی بود که اضافه کردی؟ فکر کردی طرف میاد میگه بله حسودیم میشه، اتفاقا من این کامنت شما رو که خوندم فهمیدم یه دعوای دیگه کلید خورد


harfe hagh javab nadare . ama oona vase maskhare kardan oomade boodan .

shoma ye comment neshoon bede ke be jaye cherto pert , harf manteghi zade bashe .



Gilamard said:


> Beautiful pic but they keep showing the same aircraft for more than one year now.


yes bro .

thats F-14AM #3-6049 . there are several other F-14s undergoing the same upgrade program right now (at the same time - and if i'm not wrong , in isfehan). thats why its taking long.

i heard the avionics upgrade is so awesome that they plan on using the same upgraded radar on some indigenous jets .

the upgrades include the analog parts of AWG-9 being converted to digital parts , thus bringing the radar much closer to that of F-14D , the famous APG-71 :

"The APG-71 was a 1980s upgrade of the AWG-9 for use on the F-14D. It incorporates technology and common modules developed for the APG-70 radar used in the F-15E Strike Eagle, providing significant improvements in (digital) processing speed, mode flexibility, clutter rejection, and detection range. The system features a low-sidelobe antenna, a sidelobe-blanking guard channel, and monopulse angle tracking; all of which are intended to make the radar less vulnerable to jamming.

The system itself is capable of a 460 mile (740 km) range, but the antenna design limits this to only 230 miles (370 km). Use of datalinked data allows two or more F-14D's to operate the system at its maximum range."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> That sounds both interesting and bizarre. Anyway, are you a Mestizo.



Yea I'm brown too but a different kind of brown  I guess I am tri-racial. Most Brazilians have traces of Black, European, and Indigenous ancestry. Mestizo is probably accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> Yea I'm brown too but a different kind of brown  I guess I am tri-racial. Most Brazilians have traces of Black, European, and Indigenous ancestry. Mestizo is probably accurate.



I was once told by some Portuguese guy about some popular Brazilian show _Caminho das Indias _full of Indian music and culture, actress was Brazilian but not hard for us to recognize her that she is not from India.  Portuguese guys seems some nice folks except they still grumble about 1961 and they think its the moral duty of Indians to save their colonial leftover in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> 1950


1950s in iran :

The *1953 Iranian coup d'état*, known in Iran as the *28 Mordad coup*, was the overthrow of Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh and his cabinet on 19 August 1953, orchestrated by the United Kingdom (under the name '*Operation Boot'*) and the United States (under the name *TPAJAX Project*)






meanwhile in US :






akhe chera intori shod ? chera keshvari ke 2000 sal bar jahan hokm rani mikarad intor badbakht shod ?

yani vaghean mishe hameye kase ha ru sare shah haye bi orze shekoond ya mardom ham moghaser boodan ?

300 sal khordimo khabidim , natigash shod een .

kollan kheyli tanbalim maa irania .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> I was once told by some Portuguese guy about some popular Brazilian show _Caminho das Indias _full of Indian music and culture, actress was Brazilian but not hard for us to recognize her that she is not from India.  Portuguese guys seems some nice folks except they still grumble about 1961 and they think its the moral duty of Indians to save their colonial leftover in India.



One actor looks very Indian - Juliana Paes. Maybe because of her almond eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> One actor looks very Indian - Juliana Paes. Maybe because of her almond eyes



She looks almost like an Indian although she still have very sharp non-Indian feature. The palace behind her looks like heritage hotel of Rajasthan.


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> She looks almost like an Indian although she still have very sharp non-Indian feature. The palace behind her looks like heritage hotel of Rajasthan.



Some Latin Americans look MIddle Eastern or South Asian. Usually the Mestizos of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> 1950s in iran :
> 
> The *1953 Iranian coup d'état*, known in Iran as the *28 Mordad coup*, was the overthrow of Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh and his cabinet on 19 August 1953, orchestrated by the United Kingdom (under the name '*Operation Boot'*) and the United States (under the name *TPAJAX Project*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile in US :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akhe chera intori shod ? chera keshvari ke 2000 sal bar jahan hokm rani mikarad intor badbakht shod ?
> 
> yani vaghean mishe hameye kase ha ru sare shah haye bi orze shekoond ya mardom ham moghaser boodan ?
> 
> 300 sal khordimo khabidim , natigash shod een .
> 
> kollan kheyli tanbalim maa irania .


albate aks dovom marboud be baad az hostage crisis hast. nemidunam yani ye nazarhayi daram vali bemanad. ama fek konam mardom bishtar tagsir daran ta shah haye bi liaghat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> 1950s in iran :
> 
> The *1953 Iranian coup d'état*, known in Iran as the *28 Mordad coup*, was the overthrow of Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh and his cabinet on 19 August 1953, orchestrated by the United Kingdom (under the name '*Operation Boot'*) and the United States (under the name *TPAJAX Project*)



I am glad we never had oil in India and we could live in peace from outside interfere. When we had spices, whole world was behind us leaving behind very terrible memories.



blackface said:


> Some Latin Americans look MIddle Eastern or South Asian. Usually the Mestizos of course.



Paes is also used as surname among some Indian Christians. We have one famous tennis player with the name Leander Paes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> 1950s in iran :
> 
> The *1953 Iranian coup d'état*, known in Iran as the *28 Mordad coup*, was the overthrow of Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh and his cabinet on 19 August 1953, orchestrated by the United Kingdom (under the name '*Operation Boot'*) and the United States (under the name *TPAJAX Project*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile in US :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akhe chera intori shod ? chera keshvari ke 2000 sal bar jahan hokm rani mikarad intor badbakht shod ?
> 
> yani vaghean mishe hameye kase ha ru sare shah haye bi orze shekoond ya mardom ham moghaser boodan ?
> 
> 300 sal khordimo khabidim , natigash shod een .
> 
> kollan kheyli tanbalim maa irania .



همش زیر سر مردم شیرازه، اگر به لطفعلی خان زند خیانت نمیکردن اون سلسله کثیف قاجار نمیومد سر کار که حالا وضعمون این باشه
حقیقتا که خوشی زده بود زیر دلشون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@kouroshkourosh what are you downloading. I usually don't download anything just watch them on youtube.


----------



## kouroshkourosh

INDIC said:


> *I am glad we never had oil in India *and we could live in peace from outside interfere. When we had spices, whole world was behind us leaving behind very terrible memories.


agree


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> همش زیر سر مردم شیرازه، اگر به لطفعلی خان زند خیانت نمیکردن اون سلسله کثیف قاجار نمیومد سر کار که حالا وضعمون این باشه
> حقیقتا که خوشی زده بود زیر دلشون


قاجار افتضاح بود قبول ولی زندیه هم خوب با مردم تا نکرد (در آوردن چشم و از این حرف ها)



> این خشونت‌ها در آن زمان فراوان وجود داشته است؛ متأسفانه با وجود اینکه خود کریم خان به طور نسبی، حاکم بسیار خوبی بوده است اما جانشینانش اغلب پادشاهان بدی بودند و با کشتار و خونریزی چه در سطح جامعه و چه در دربار خو کرده بودند. از حضور مغول‌ها در ایران رسم «چشم از حدقه در آوردن» به شاهان زندیه نیز به ارث رسیده بود و این عمل در درون دربار بسیار مرسوم بود، از سوی دیگر کشتار رقبا و مخالفان درباری به شکل مسمومیت نیز همواره در این دوره وجود داشته است. برای اطلاع بیشتر درباره این اعمال می‌توانید به کتاب "رستم‌التواریخ" نوشته محمد آصف که به خودش لقب رستم‌الحکما داده است و "کریم خان زند و جانشینانش"، نوشته دکتر نوایی رجوع کنید. در این دو کتاب انواع روش‌های کشتار، اجحاف، تجاوز و کلاه‌برداری در این دوره را بیان کرده‌اند که تا چه میزان به مردم آسیب رسانده‌اند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

kouroshkourosh said:


> agree



After partition of India, even our geographic location wasn't worth for outside interference. Western countries were more interested in geographic location of Pakistan against the Soviet Union.


----------



## kouroshkourosh

INDIC said:


> @kouroshkourosh what are you downloading. I usually don't download anything just watch them on youtube.



I love downloading especially full movies and game and 
I have a cartulary of movies


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> @kouroshkourosh what are you downloading. I usually don't download anything just watch them on youtube.



i only download game of thrones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Ostad said:


> قاجار افتضاح بود قبول ولی زندیه هم خوب با مردم تا نکرد (در آوردن چشم و از این حرف ها)


ensafan behtar az johmurie islami nemishe peyda kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> albate aks dovom marboud be baad az hostage crisis hast. nemidunam yani ye nazarhayi daram vali bemanad. ama fek konam mardom bishtar tagsir daran ta shah haye bi liaghat.


are midoonam aks dovom chi hast .

manzouram een bood ke baa een hame bala ke sare ma avordan doghorto nimeshoonam baaghiye . lol 

be har hal nazar manam hamine , age mardom orze dashtan nemizashtan 4 ta nokhale beshan hame kareye iran .



kouroshkourosh said:


> ensafan behtar az johmurie islami nemishe peyda kard.


balakhare nafahmidim shoma shahi hasti ya hezbollahi 

albate be nazar ashna miyay lol   kalak ghablan ozv naboodi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> are midoonam aks dovom chi hast .
> 
> manzouram een bood ke baa een hame bala ke sare ma avordan doghorto nimeshoonam baaghiye . lol
> 
> be har hal nazar manam hamine , age mardom orze dashtan nemizashtan 4 ta nokhale beshan hame kareye iran .
> 
> 
> balakhare nafahmidim shoma shahi hasti ya hezbollahi
> 
> albate be nazar ashna miyay lol   kalak ghablan ozv naboodi ?


meanwhile ..
bardasht haye galat az din ham kheyli tasir dashte.


kouroshkourosh said:


> ensafan behtar az johmurie islami nemishe peyda kard.


albate age jaye in tahoud va takhassos ro avaz nemikardan behtar mishoud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

به چه زبانی است که از این

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

blackface said:


> به چه زبانی است که از این


fingilish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> meanwhile ..


khob tooye yek timeline boodan dige 

ba ekhtelaf 10 sale  manzoor chize digari bood 



Ostad said:


> bardasht haye galat az din ham kheyli tasir dashte.


kodoom din ? kodoom bardasht ? akhe ki az din bardasht mikone ke bayad zire bare zolm bere ?

ke keshvaresho be fana bede ? ke sobh ta shaab bokhore va bekhaabe (albate badbakhta chizi ham vase khordan nadashtan )

kholasse migam , mardom kheyli khoob amal nakardan .




Ostad said:


> tahoud va takhassos


nemishe har dosh ba ham bashe ?

tahoud ba takhassos ? yeki mesle shahid babaie ? yeki mesle che midoonam shahid tehrani moghaddam ?

takhassos khali be dard ameye saddam ham nemikhore hamintor ke tahoud khali mellato mizane be zamin garm .



blackface said:


> به چه زبانی است که از این


Farsi in latin letters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@blackface I heard there are still many native American tribes in Brazil who still live in isolation without outside interference.


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khob tooye yek timeline boodan dige
> 
> ba ekhtelaf 10 sale  manzoor chize digari bood
> 
> 
> kodoom din ? kodoom bardasht ? akhe ki az din bardasht mikone ke bayad zire bare zolm bere ?
> 
> ke keshvaresho be fana bede ? ke sobh ta shaab bokhore va bekhaabe (albate badbakhta chizi ham vase khordan nadashtan )
> 
> kholasse migam , mardom kheyli khoob amal nakardan .
> 
> 
> 
> nemishe har dosh ba ham bashe ?
> 
> tahoud ba takhassos ? yeki mesle shahid babaie ? yeki mesle che midoonam shahid tehrani moghaddam ?
> 
> takhassos khali be dard ameye saddam ham nemikhore hamintor ke tahoud khali mellato mizane be zamin garm .
> 
> 
> Farsi in latin letters


human discovering fire *meanwhile* i am writing in an internet forum
_____________________________________________________________
az hamin kalame ولی امر va نماینده خدا kheyli estefade kardan.
bazi az be estelah rohaniyon che zarar hayi ke be Iran va mardom nazadan hamin gazieh tahsil dokhtarha va majaraye maktab khane vs madrese.
chera nemishe etefagan kheyli khob ham mishe mesle shahid Chamran(ke shakhsan kheyli ehteram gaelam barashoun) vali moshkel vagti pish miad ke fagat tahoud bedune takhasos dashte bashi. tafavot Iran ba us dar ine ke ona afradeh motakhases ro az hame jaye donya jam mikonan vali yek ya chand nafar motaahed ro roshoun nazer mizaran masalan zaman jang jahani 2om bad az shekast Alman ha Amirica baraye aksareh danshmanhaye almani green kard sader kard. ya zaman jang sard. alan chand nafar Irani dar ra-se sherkat haye bozorge US mesle NASA hastan.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> human discovering fire meanwhile i am writing in a internet forum




yek kalagh sad (yekam bishtar az chehel) kalagh 



Ostad said:


> alan chand nafar Irani dar ra-se sherkat haye bozorge US mesle NASA hastan.?


ghorboone adame chiz fahm . manam hamino migam .

migam yani hamoon agha age "nationalism" barash tarif shode bood alan tooye iran kar mikard . (bazia migan biyad iran chi kar kone oonja barash ehteram ghaelan - ke har domoon midoonim cherte  ye hamchin adami tooye iran hoghoogh miliardi migire )

shoma negah kon dare tamoomiye khoone ha tooye US , parcham keshvareshoono nasb kardan . man vase een chizashoon ehteram ziadi ghaelam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

اینم اینترنت 48 مگابیتی ما که هم اندازه سرعت اینترنت تو کره و ژاپن هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

INDIC said:


> You studying in Iran?


yup


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> @blackface I heard there are still many native American tribes in Brazil who still live in isolation without outside interference.



Yea they live in the Amazon


----------



## rmi5

*بنزین آزاد در ایران هزار تومان شد*




قیمتهای جدید سوخت در ایران اعلام شده است.

براساس نرخ‌هایی که ساعتی پیش در اطلاعیه شرکت ملی پخش فرآورده‌های نفتی ایران اعلام شد، قیمت بنزین سهمیه‌ای به ۷۰۰ تومان در هر لیتر افزایش یافته است.

همین اطلاعیه اضافه می‌کند که قیمت بنزین آزاد هر لیتر ۱۰۰۰ تومان است.

بنزین سوپر آزاد هم لیتری هزار و صد تومان اعلام شده است.

قیمت‌های جدید از نیمه شب امشب پنجشنبه (۲۴ آوریل/ ۴ اردیبهشت) اعمال می‌شود؛ اما شرکت ملی پخش فرآورده‌های نفتی اعلام کرده سهمیه‌های پیشتر ۴۰۰ تومانی باقیمانده در کارت‌های سوخت کماکان معتبر است و میزان سهمیه ماهانه کارت‌ها هم تغییری نخواهد کرد.

مدتی بود که گزارشهایی مبنی بر اعلام نرخ جدید سوخت در ایران منتشر می‌شد اما تاریخ و میزان این نرخها دقیقا مشخص نبود.

پیشتر گزارشها از ایران نیز حاکی از آن بود که در چند روز گذشته تعدادی از پمپ بنزینها صفهای طولانی داشتند که بر اساس گزارش رسانه های ایران دلیل آن تلاش صاحبان خودروها برای خرید بنزین قبل از اعلام نرخهای جدید بوده است.

بیژن زنگنه، وزیر نفت ایران، پیشتر گفته بود که دولت قصد دارد در سال ٩٣ درآمدهای خود از محل افزایش قیمت‌ انرژی را حدود ۶۰درصد بالا ببرد.

قبلا حسن روحانی، رئیس جمهور ایران در اظهاراتی در مجلس این کشور با اشاره به قیمت حامل های انرژی گفته بود که شیب افزایش قیمت‌ها در مورد برق، گاز و گازوئیل 'ملایم' و در مورد بنزین 'تندتر' خواهد بود.
‮اقتصاد‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮بنزین آزاد در ایران هزار تومان شد‬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


>



مفته!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> مفته!


kojaash mofteh?
inja yek mohandes e be dard bekhor ba 2-3 saal saabegheh kaar, 100K $ dar saal migireh. Tou Iran, baraaye in aadam kaar ham nist, age baasheh ham, tahesh maahi 800k toman hast ke misheh saali 2.5 k $
inja benzin mishe 3.30-3.60$(per galon)/3.78(galon-liter conversion)=85-95 cent=2500 Toman
Vaghti mishod begi moft ke gheymat e benzin tou Iran kheyli kam tar az (2500)*(2.5/100)=60 toman per liter boud. masalan age literi 10-20 toman boud. ammaa hamin gheymat ha already bish az 10 baraabar tou meghyaas e gheymat haye US hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> kojaash mofteh?
> inja yek mohandes e be dard bekhor ba 2-3 saal saabegheh kaar, 100K $ dar saal migireh. Tou Iran, baraaye in aadam kaar ham nist, age baasheh ham, tahesh maahi 800k toman hast ke misheh saali 2.5 k $
> inja benzin mishe 3.30-3.60$(per galon)/3.78(galon-liter conversion)=85-95 cent=2500 Toman
> Vaghti mishod begi moft ke gheymat e benzin tou Iran kheyli kam tar az (2500)*(2.5/100)=60 toman per liter boud. masalan age literi 10-20 toman boud. ammaa hamin gheymat ha already bish az 10 baraabar tou meghyaas e gheymat haye US hast.



Haha... sarcasm ro nagerefti  
Vali khodaesh nesbat be US mofteh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> Haha... sarcasm ro nagerefti
> Vali khodaesh nesbat be US mofteh!


albatteh iraadi nadaareh. bezaar ye kam beheshoun feshaar biyaad, ye tekouni be khodeshoun bedan.


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> albatteh iraadi nadaareh. bezaar ye kam beheshoun feshaar biyaad, ye tekouni be khodeshoun bedan.



Albatteh rahe dige ham vojod nadare. Khazane khaliye, dollar ham nadaran, az on var ham nemitoonan pool chap konan chon tavarom az in ham badtar mishe. Kari ke mitoonan bekonan alan ine ke bian poolo az toye dast mardom jam konan. Yek nadani sangi ro tahe chah mindaze 100 nafar nemitoonan daresh biaran.


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> Albatteh rahe dige ham vojod nadare. Khazane khaliye, dollar ham nadaran, az on var ham nemitoonan pool chap konan chon tavarom az in ham badtar mishe. Kari ke mitoonan bekonan alan ine ke bian poolo az toye dast mardom jam konan. Yek nadani sangi ro tahe chah mindaze 100 nafar nemitoonan daresh biaran.


Albatteh yek divaaneh na, yek galleh divaaneh , 30 va khorde i saal hast ke daaran mirinan tou chaah. 
ba chi poul ra az dast e mardom jam konan? ya baayad dollar be mardom be jaash bedan ke dollar nadaaran, talaa ham nadaaran, oraagh e arze shoun ham ke 3-4 saal misheh ke kasi nemikhareh.


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> Albatteh yek divaaneh na, yek galleh divaaneh , 30 va khorde i saal hast ke daaran sang mindaazan tou chaah.
> ba chi poul ra az dast e mardom jam konan? ya baayad dollar be mardom be jaash bedan ke dollar nadaaran, talaa ham nadaaran, oraagh e arze shoun ham ke 3-4 saal misheh ke kasi nemikhareh.



Khob doroste. Bebin manzoore man Economic 101. Az negahe eghtesadi countermeasure hashon baraye stabilize kardan economy doroste vali at expense mardom. Masalan dar Greece shahed boodim ke mardom hazer be tahmol barname haye reiazati dolat naboodan. Vali same couldn't be said for Iran, for the reasons you are very well aware of. 

Ba in hal from the economic point of view age barrasi koni mibini ke alternative dige vojood nadare, choon dolat bayad baraye ehtemale shekaste mozakerat ham amade bashe, ta jeloye shocke bishtaro begire a tarafe dige ham bayad betoone eghtesadi ro ke hicvaght dorost edare nashode va makhsosan dar 8 sale akhir ve nabood keshide shode ro control kone, baraye in kar avalin hadaf jam kardan naghdinegiye, aval mian handout ha ro kahesh midan, baad mian gheymate khadamat ro afzayesh, pool ro az daste mardom dar miaran va feshare mali ro dolat ro ham kahesh midan, intoori az rosh manfi mitoonan be yek rokood beresoonand eghtesado. Baad vaghti ke inflation stable shod mishe karhaye kard.


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> Khob doroste. Bebin manzoore man Economic 101. Az negahe eghtesadi countermeasure hashon baraye stabilize kardan economy doroste vali at expense mardom. Masalan dar Greece shahed boodim ke mardom hazer be tahmol barname haye reiazati dolat naboodan. Vali same couldn't be said for Iran, for the reasons you are very well aware of.
> 
> Ba in hal from the economic point of view age barrasi koni mibini ke alternative dige vojood nadare, choon dolat bayad baraye ehtemale shekaste mozakerat ham amade bashe, ta jeloye shocke bishtaro begire a tarafe dige ham bayad betoone eghtesadi ro ke hicvaght dorost edare nashode va makhsosan dar 8 sale akhir ve nabood keshide shode ro control kone, baraye in kar avalin hadaf jam kardan naghdinegiye, aval mian handout ha ro kahesh midan, baad mian gheymate khadamat ro afzayesh, pool ro az daste mardom dar miaran va feshare mali ro dolat ro ham kahesh midan, intoori az rosh manfi mitoonan be yek rokood beresoonand eghtesado. Baad vaghti ke inflation stable shod mishe karhaye kard.



bebin aziz, man ba'd az pass kardan e yek seri dars e eghtesaad, tou Iran va US, va peygir e daa'em e eghtesaad e Iran boudan, be andaaze ye khoubi eghtesaad ra motevajjeh misham. bebin aziz, girim chiz hayi ke shoma migi dorost, vali raahkaae e amali chi hast? 
bebin aziz, man khodam tarafdaar e model e Friedman hastam va be azad shodan e gheymat ha e'teghaad daaram, va oun ra tanhaa raah e pishraft e yek eghtesaad e saalem midounam. vali, haghighat injaast ke sharaayet e eghtesaad e Iran saalem nist va yek mafia hast. 
Trust e beyt e rahbar, ya'ni, bonyaad mostaz'afaan, setaad e farman e emaam, ... be tanhaayi 60% e GDP ye Iran ra daareh va az tax va hesaab resi, bar tebgh e ghaanoun e majles, mo'aaf hast. in ya'ni inke siyaasat haye dolat ya'ni kashk. shoma harf haye ghashangi mizani aziz, vali raahkaar e amali, ba in sharaayet e khaas va eftezaah e Iran, chi hast?


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> bebin aziz, man ba'd az pass kardan e yek seri dars e eghtesaad, tou Iran va US, va peygir e daa'em e eghtesaad e Iran boudan, be andaaze ye khoubi eghtesaad ra motevajjeh misham. bebin aziz, girim chiz hayi ke shoma migi dorost, vali raahkaae e amali chi hast?
> bebin aziz, man khodam tarafdaar e model e Friedman hastam va be azad shodan e gheymat ha e'teghaad daaram, va oun ra tanhaa raah e pishraft e yek eghtesaad e saalem midounam. vali, haghighat injaast ke sharaayet e eghtesaad e Iran saalem nist va yek mafia hast.
> Trust e beyt e rahbar, ya'ni, bonyaad mostaz'afaan, setaad e farman e emaam, ... be tanhaayi 60% e GDP ye Iran ra daareh va az tax va hesaab resi, bar tebgh e ghaanoun e majles, mo'aaf hast. in ya'ni inke siyaasat haye dolat ya'ni kashk. shoma harf haye ghashangi mizani aziz, vali raahkaar e amali, ba in sharaayet e khaas va eftezaah e Iran, chi hast?



Khob khobe, bekhtere hamin man ham varede joziat nashodam, chon midoonam ke motevajeh mishi chi migam. Hamine dige aziz. Maham inha ro midoonim, shoma age dozdihaye baaziha ro az moadele hazf koni ehtemalan niazi be chenin barnamehaye riazati ham nakhahad bood. Vali noktee ke bayad tavjoh dashte bashi ine ke dar iran khode jenaha (daroone nezam) ba ham dige dar hale dar giri hastand. Yani bardarane mafiaye ham hamchin az dolate rouhani khosheshoon nemiad. Pas dar daste doolate hodode 40% az remaining GDP baghi mimoone (taze onham be soorate ama agar va sharto va salvati), va poolhaye blocked shode dar China, India, va god knows where else. Pas kari ke alan dar hale hazzer in dolat mitoone anjam bede jam kardane vaziate mojoode, ke onham ba inha tahaghogh miabe:

1- Iran needs to keep its oil exports above 1.6mbd
2- Further sanctions must not be imposed
3- Government must cut down subsidies to prevent further inflation (this will create a "short-term" rapid-inflation effect)
4- The nuclear deal must proceed without any problem
5- Government must reduce the liquidity to reach an economic stagnation point

Age be checkpoint negah koni dare mire jelo, vali dar har soorate age be long-term negah koni, che bekhan eghtesado dorost konand che nakonand pooli nadaran ke bekhan berizan toye market.

Anyway, I need to go, talk to you at a later time.


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> Khob khobe, bekhtere hamin man ham varede joziat nashodam, chon midoonam ke motevajeh mishi chi migam. Hamine dige aziz. Maham inha ro midoonim, shoma age dozdihaye baaziha ro az moadele hazf koni ehtemalan niazi be chenin barnamehaye riazati ham nakhahad bood. Vali noktee ke bayad tavjoh dashte bashi ine ke dar iran khode jenaha (daroone nezam) ba ham dige dar hale dar giri hastand. Yani bardarane mafiaye ham hamchin az dolate rouhani khosheshoon nemiad. Pas dar daste doolate hodode 40% az remaining GDP baghi mimoone (taze onham be soorate ama agar va sharto va salvati), va poolhaye blocked shode dar China, India, va god knows where else. Pas kari ke alan dar hale hazzer in dolat mitoone anjam bede jam kardane vaziate mojoode, ke onham ba inha tahaghogh miabe:
> 
> 1- Iran needs to keep its oil exports above 1.6mbd
> 2- Further sanctions must not be imposed
> 3- Government must cut down subsidies to prevent further inflation (this will create a "short-term" rapid-inflation effect)
> 4- The nuclear deal must proceed without any problem
> 5- Government must reduce the liquidity to reach an economic stagnation point
> 
> Age be checkpoint negah koni dare mire jelo, vali dar har soorate age be long-term negah koni, che bekhan eghtesado dorost konand che nakonand pooli nadaran ke bekhan berizan toye market.
> 
> Anyway, I need to go, talk to you at a later time.



Baa darsad e khoubi az harfaat movaafegham.
Bebin aziz, mishe be ghaziye long-term va ya short-term negaah kard. dar short-term, raah haayi ke shoma gofti dorost hast, ammaa ghaabel e ejraa nist. dar long-term ham ke bedoun e yek taghyir e asaasi, dar har sourat in eghtesaad bad tar misheh, chon be tor e paaye i moshkel daareh. Yek eghtesaad e sanctioned ba MAFIA, dar long-term, naaboud hast.
ammaa dar short term:
1) cut down e subside az haddi bishtar emkaan pazir nist. Already, hodoud e 3 dahak(30% of society)(khat e faghr e motlagh e Iran) sou' e taghiyeh daareh. cut down e subside baraaye in edde ya'ni taghriban marg, va ya'ni shouresh e ejtemaa'i. 4 dahak e dige ham zir e khat e faghr hast, va cut down e subside, ya'ni push kardan e 4 dahak e dige be zir e khat e faghr e motlagh. in ham vaaghean vahshatnaak hast va koll e tabaghe ye motevasset ra az beyn mibare, ke ya'ni marg e jaame'e madani.
point e dige, kam shodan e chaap e poul va hazineh haye dolat hast, ke ba tavajjoh be roshd e jam'iyat, in ya'ni ziyaad shodan e bikaari. tavarrom mahaar misheh aziz, vali expensesh ziyaad shodan e bikaari hast. mored e 2 va 4 e shoma ham ke age nabaashe, sharaayet bad tar misheh, vali age baasheh, komak e khaassi nemikone.
mimouneh raah e hal e avval ke oun ham ammaa va agar daareh. alaan saaderaat e naft, beyn e 1-1.2 million barrel per day hast. ba tavajjoh be kaahesh e hodoud e 300K barrel per day be khaater e ghadimi boudan e chah haye naft, in ham ta 5 saal e digeh az saaderaat khabari nist. magar inke shell, exxon, ... biyaan va tou 5 saal e aayandeh, hodoud e 100 billion $ touye oil industry ye oil e Iran sarmaayeh gozaari konand, ke oun ha ham maghz e khar nakhordand va in kaar ra nakhaahand kard.


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> قاجار افتضاح بود قبول ولی زندیه هم خوب با مردم تا نکرد (در آوردن چشم و از این حرف ها)


عزیزم شما استاد مایی ولی در آوردن چشم ربطی به زندیه نداشت
البته جسارت نباشه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> عزیزم شما استاد مایی ولی در آوردن چشم ربطی به زندیه نداشت
> البته جسارت نباشه


خواهش میکنم 
میدونم منظور شما آقا محمدخان ه ولی قبل از اون هم یک نوع مجازات رسمی در زمان زندیه به حساب میومد البته من هم از کتاب نقل قول میکنم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kouroshkourosh said:


> اینم اینترنت 48 مگابیتی ما که هم اندازه سرعت اینترنت تو کره و ژاپن هست
> 
> View attachment 25971


een siti ke azash download mikoni (film) esmesh chi hast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@blackface you are still waking up.


----------



## haman10

@Ostad , nice new avatar bro 

kamelan maloome tanavo talabi  chon hafte ie yek bar avatareto avaz mikoni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad , nice new avatar bro
> 
> kamelan maloome tanavo talabi  chon hafte ie yek bar avatareto avaz mikoni


Salam mamnon, alamate bikariye .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*رتبه گذرنامه ایرانی؛ همنشین آنگولا، جیبوتی و میانمار!*
رتبه نخست (بهترین گذرنامه) به طور مشترک به سه کشور " فنلاند، سوئد و انگلیس" اختصاص یافت زیرا دارندگان گذرنامه یکی از این کشورها می توانند بدون کسب ویزا، وارد 173 کشور جهان شوند.
گذرنامه ایرانی رتبه 86 را در رده بندی بهترین گذرنامه های جهان کسب کرد.

به گزارش عصر ایران به نقل از سایت خبری استار تایمز سنگاپور، در این فهرست گذرنامه کشورهای مختلف براساس امکان ورود به کشورهای دیگر بدون دریافت ویزا (روادید) دست بندی و رتبه بندی شده اند.

در این بررسی، تمامی کشورها در 93 رتبه، جای گرفته اند. رتبه نخست (بهترین گذرنامه) به طور مشترک به سه کشور " فنلاند، سوئد و انگلیس" اختصاص یافت زیرا دارندگان گذرنامه یکی از این کشورها می توانند بدون کسب ویزا، وارد 173 کشور جهان شوند. این رقم بالاترین تعداد در جهان است.

در رتبه 2 بهترین گذرنامه های جهان هم چهار کشور دانمارک، آلمان، لوکزامبورگ و آمریکا قرار دارند که دارندگان گذرنامه آنها می توانند بدون ویزا وارد 172 کشور شوند.

سه کشور آنگولا، جیبوتی و میانمار در این دست بندی (رتبه 86) در کنار ایران قرار گرفته اند و دارندگان گذرنامه این چهار کشور می توانند بدون دریافت ویزا وارد 40 کشور شوند.



بدترین رتبه (جایگاه 93) نیز برای افغانستان اختصاص داده شده و دارندگان این گذرنامه می توانند بدون ویزا به کمترین تعداد از کشورهای جهان یعنی 28 کشور وارد شوند.

در جایگاه 92 هم گذرنامه عراق قرار دارد که دارنده آن می تواند بدون دریافت ویزا تنها وارد 31 کشور شود.

کل گذرنامه های مورد بررسی در 93 رتبه و جایگاه منتشر شده است. در میان کشورهای عربی، گذرنامه کویت بهترین شناخته شده است.

فهرست کامل رتبه بندی بهترین و بدترین گذرنامه های کشور به شرح زیر است:











*زن ایرانی مربی زبان فارسی افسران ارتش آمریکا (+عکس)*
یک زن ایرانی 34 ساله ساکن کالیفرنیا آمریکا مربی زبان فارسی برای افسران و درجه داران ارتش آمریکا است.

به گزارش عصر ایران " ساناز توفیق راد " که در دهه 1990 به همراه خانواده خود به آمریکا مهاجرت کرده و در دانشگاه برکلی روابط بین الملل خوانده است هم اکنون مربی زبان فارسی برای افسران و درجه داران ارتش آمریکا است.

توفیق راد در "مونتری" کالیفرنیا اقامت دارد و یکی از علاقه مندان به ورزش دو و مسابقات ماراتن است.

تصویر سمت راست توفیق راد را در دهه 1990 در ایران نشان می دهد و تصویر سمت چپ حضور امسال او در مسابقات دوی ماراتن در کالیفرنیا است.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nomad16

yani pass turkmenistan az male iran ham behtare ? ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) manbae in site roo az koja mitunam chekonam ? 

@Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> yani pass turkmenistan az male iran ham behtare ? ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) manbae in site roo az koja mitunam chekonam ?
> 
> @Ostad


rastesh nemidunam vali site asriran site motabarie. hatman dorosteh.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*انتصاب دومین فرماندار زن در سیستان و بلوچستان (+عکس)*
معصومه پرندوار متولد 1357 با 14 سال سابقه خدمت در استانداریهای سیستان و بلوچستان و خراسان شمالی دانش آموخته رشته جغرافیا در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد، متاهل و دارای یک فرزند است.


​استاندار سیستان و بلوچستان ˈمعصومه پرندوارˈ را به عنوان دومین فرماندار زن استان در شهرستان مرزی هامون منصوب کرد.

به گزارش ایرنا، علی اوسط هاشمی روز شنبه و هنگام معرفی پرندوار در جمع مسوولان و معتمدان محلی در سخنانی با اشاره به توانمندیها و ظرفیت های فراوان استان، گفت: نگاه دولت به این منطقه به وسعت قابلیت ها، توانمندیها و برد جهانی سیستان و بلوچستان است.
وی اظهار کرد: امروز یکی از موضوعاتی که صاحبان تولید را در سیستان و بلوچستان رنج می دهد سهمیه بندی گازوییل است که در صورت اجرای طرح گازرسانی به استان این مشکل برطرف خواهد شد.

وی افزود: دولت تدبیر و امید اجرای 220 کیلومتر خط انتقال گاز به منطقه سیستان را با هشت هزار میلیارد ریال تصویب کرده و همچنین 15هزار میلیارد ریال برای اجرای طرح های آبرسانی و لوله کشی انتقال آب به مزارع کشاورزی شمال استان از دیگر طرح های تصویبی دولت است.

هاشمی همچنین با اشاره به توانمندیهای زنان، انتصاب دو فرماندار زن در سیستان و بلوچستان را نشانه توجه ویژه دولت به این قشر پویا عنوان کرد و از معصومه پرندوار به عنوان یکی از زنان توانمند در مجموعه استانداری این استان یاد کرد.

به گزارش ایرنا معصومه پرندوار متولد 1357 با 14 سال سابقه خدمت در استانداریهای سیستان و بلوچستان و خراسان شمالی دانش آموخته رشته جغرافیا در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد، متاهل و دارای یک فرزند است.

شهرستان هامون در حد فاصل شهرستان های زاهدان و زابل با کشور افغانستان مرز مشترک دارد.

چند روز پیش نیز ˈحمیرا ریگیˈ یکی از زنان بلوچ و اهل سنت سیستان و بلوچستان به عنوان فرماندار قصرقند در جنوب این استان معرفی شده بود.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حمیرا ریگی
what the hell...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> rastesh nemidunam vali site asriran site motabarie. hatman dorosteh.


khob dige faghad 7 ta pele dge munde masulin yekam dige hemat konana dar sadre jadval gharar khahim gereft albate az dare aghab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

ghara ghan said:


> khob dige faghad 7 ta pele dge munde masulin yekam dige hemat konana dar sadre jadval gharar khahim gereft albate az dare aghab


asan Ashk to chesham halgeh zadeh az shadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

Ostad said:


> asan Ashk to chesham halgeh zadeh az shadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*بازداشت یک گردشگر آمریکایی در کره شمالی:آمده بود پناهنده شود ولی رفتار ناشایستی کرد*
این خبرگزاری اعلام کرد این آمریکایی در حال عبور از مرز کره شمالی و در حالی که روادید قانونی داشته ناگهان فریاد کشیده و ویزای خود را پاره کرده و گفته است که درصدد پناهندگی سیاسی است.
خبرگزاری کره شمالی روز شنبه از دستگیری یک شهروند آمریکا در این کشور خبر داد.

به گزارش ایرنا، این چندمین بار در سال های اخیر است که کره شمالی گردشگری از آمریکا را بازداشت می کند.

بازداشت های قبلی مربوط به چند تبعه آمریکایی - کره ای بود که از مرزهای کره جنوبی به طور غیرقانونی وارد همسایه شمالی شده بودند.

برخی از این گردشگران با واسطه مقام های آمریکا و در پی گفت و گوی طرفین آزاد شدند.

خبرگزاری کره شمالی گزارش کرد که میلر ماتیوتد 24 ساله در حال ورود به کره شمالی دستگیر شده است.

وی هنگام ورود به کره شمالی در روز دهم آوریل (21 فروردین) به دلیل رفتارهای ناپسند بازداشت شده است.

این خبرگزاری اعلام کرد این آمریکایی در حال عبور از مرز کره شمالی و در حالی که روادید قانونی داشته ناگهان فریاد کشیده و ویزای خود را پاره کرده و گفته است که درصدد پناهندگی سیاسی است.

کره شمالی تاکید کرد ˈاین اقدامات در کره شمالی غیرقانونی محسوب می شود و رفتار ناشایست وی دلیل بازداشت بوده است و اکنون نیز مراحل بازجویی از این گردشگر آمریکایی آغاز شده استˈ.

این دستگیری در حالی گزارش شده است که باراک اوباما رییس جمهور آمریکا روز جمعه سفر خود را به کره جنوبی آغاز و با پارک گیه هیون رییس جمهور این کشور در باره مساله کره شمالی گفت و گو کرد.

وی در این دیدار، کره شمالی را یک عامل تهدید و بی ثبات کننده خواند که باید مهار شود.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> yani pass turkmenistan az male iran ham behtare ? ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) manbae in site roo az koja mitunam chekonam ?
> 
> @Ostad


Baraaye Iran:
Red: country of residence
Dark Green: Visa free(time limited)
Pale Green: Visa on arrival(time limited)






in baraaye Iran hast. albatte 5 ta keshvar az inha, dige bedoun e visa, irani ha ra nemigirand, va in naghsheh baayad edit besheh.
Baraaye Azerbaijan:




Baraaye Turkmenistan:




Visa requirements for Turkmen citizens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dar kol, are, pass e turkmen az pass e Irani ta haddi behtar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Baraaye Iran:
> Red: country of residence
> Dark Green: Visa free(time limited)
> Pale Green: Visa on arrival(time limited)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in baraaye Iran hast. albatte 5 ta keshvar az inha, dige bedoun e visa, irani ha ra nemigirand, va in naghsheh baayad edit besheh.
> Baraaye Azerbaijan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baraaye Turkmenistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa requirements for Turkmen citizens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Dar kol, are, pass e turkmen az pass e Irani ta haddi behtar hast.


hamchinam fargh nemikard male azerbijan az har 2 behtare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Ostad said:


> asan Ashk to chesham halgeh zadeh az *shadi*.


marriage??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*رییس شورای هماهنگی ادیان اسراییل تحت تاثیر کتاب " در جستجوی حسن"*
رانیش در سفری در ماه مارس (یک ماه پیش) به ایتالیا برای شرکت در یک کنفرانس بین ادیانی این فرصت را یافته تا به همراه همسرش به ویلای "ترنس وارد" در فلورانس برود و دو روز را در آنجا درباره فرهنگ و تاریخ ایران و ویژگی ها و شرایط فعلی جامعه ایران به بحث و گفت و گو بپردازد.


​رییس شورای هماهنگی ادیان در اسراییل با نگارش مقاله ای اعلام کرد که تحت تاثیر مصاحبت با " ترنس وارد " نویسنده ایرلندی تبار کتاب معروف " در جستجوی حسن" نگاهش به ایران و ایرانی ها تغییر کرده است.

به گزارش عصر ایران به نقل از "هافینگتون پست " ران رانیش رییس شورای هماهنگی ادیان در اسراییل با نگارش یک گزارش از نتایج مصاحبت اخیرش با " ترنس وارد " و همسرش در فلورانس ایتالیا ، نوشت که مصاحبت دو روزه با این نویسنده آمریکایی ایرلندی تبار تا چه میزان روی کلیشه های ذهنی ساخته شده از سوی رسانه های غربی و اسراییل علیه ایران تاثیر گذاشته ، و او در مصاحبت با ترنس دیدگاه جدیدی نسبت به ایران، حکومت ایران و فرهنگ و جامعه مدنی پویای ایران یافته است.

رانیش (kronish) مطلب خود را از کلیشه ها و تصویر رایجی که در 35 سال گذشته از ایران در رسانه های غربی درست شده، آغاز می کند و می گوید در سفری در ماه مارس (یک ماه پیش) به ایتالیا برای شرکت در یک کنفرانس بین ادیانی این فرصت را یافته تا به همراه همسرش به ویلای "ترنس وارد" در فلورانس برود و دو روز را در آنجا درباره فرهنگ و تاریخ ایران و ویژگی ها و شرایط فعلی جامعه ایران به بحث و گفت و گو بپردازد.

رانیش می نویسد: در مصاحبت با وارد چیزهای زیادی درباره جامعه ایرانی آموختم که پیشتر هیچ اطلاعی از آنها نداشتم. من دانستم که ایران یک جامعه مدنی پویا دارد و بسیاری از دولتمردان و اصلاح طلبان در ایران به دنبال ایجاد جامعه ای باز و متکثر اند.

باید اضافه کنم که در نتیجه این مصاحبت دو روزه نه تنها من کشور و مردم ایران را کشف کردم بلکه چیزهای زیادی درباره فرهنگ ایرانی و عشق و الهام بخشی این فرهنگ آموختم. برای مثال در مورد شاعران صوفی در ایران از مولانا گرفته تا حافظ و عطار و علاقه وافر مردم ایران به این شاعران صوفی مسلک چیزهای زیادی آموختم.

گفتنی است خانواده آمریکایی و ایرلندی تبار "ترنس وارد" در سال 1960 میلادی برای انجام ماموریتی به عنوان مشاور شرکت نفت ایران به مدت 5 سال به تهران آمدند و در محله ولنجک سکنی گزیدند. آنها برای رتق و فتق امور خانه خود از فردی به نام "حسن قاسمی" از اهالی روستای "تودشک" اصفهان خواستند تا به عنوان آشپز در این خانه به همراه همسر و فرزندان و مادرزنش زندگی کند. خانواده حسن و خانواده آقای وارد در این مدت 5 ساله خیلی زود با هم آشنا و صمیمی شدند.

نخستین دیدار وارد با خانواده حسن قاسمی پس از 29 سال (سال 1998)




حسن همیشه برای چهار پسر خانواده وارد قصه هایی از شاهنامه، آیین های ایرانی، آداب و رسوم، قصه های هزار و یک شب تعریف می کرد و کودکان آقای وارد هم که علاقه زیادی به این داستانها داشتند، آن را در ذهن می سپردند.

پس از ترک ایران از سوی خانواده وارد ، وی پس از29 سال در آوریل سال 1998 (1377) بار دیگر برای یافتن حسن قاسمی به ایران سفر می کند و ماجرای جستجوی خود برای یافتن حسن را در سال 2002 تحت عنوان کتابی به نام " در جستجوی حسن" منتشر می کند که این کتاب هم اکنون یکی از منابع و راهنمایان اصلی گردشگران خارجی برای سفر به ایران است.

حسن قاسمی در کنار همسر و مادر همسرش



وارد در پاییز سال گذشته بار دیگر برای دیدار با خانواده قاسمی به ایران آمد. وی در زمستان سال گذشته نیز از سوی شرکت گردشگری مارکوپولو به ایران دعوت شد تا در مراسمی در برج میلاد تهران از وی به خاطر کتابش که باعث شده گردشگران زیادی به ایران بیایند، تقدیر شود.

این کتاب به یکی از منابع شناخت ایران ، فرهنگ و مردمانش تبدیل و به زبان های ایتالیایی، فرانسوی ، اندونزیایی ، ژاپنی و آلمانی ترجمه شد.
کتاب آنقدر صمیمی و صادقانه نوشته شده که هر کسی آن را خوانده عاشق سفر به ایران شده است و بسیاری هم راهی کشورمان شده اند تا ایران را بدون نقابی که رسانه ها ساخته اند ببینند.

کتاب " در جست و جوی حسن" در ایران با ترجمه اسد الله امرایی و مهسا ملک مرزبان ، توسط کتابسرای تندیس منتشر شده است.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ps: yes yes i know...
نامبرده به عنوان جاسوس بخش سرویس اطلاعاتی بریتانیا از سوی شاهزاده ویلیام ماموریت یافته بود در ایرلند به دنیا بیاید و از استقلال طلبان ایرلندی جاسوسی کند. وی به همراه خانواده مدتی را در آمریکا سکونت داشت تا موضوع افزایش تحریم ها برای فشار به ملت ایران را بررسی نماید کتاب وی که حاوی اطلاعات طبقه بندی شده از ایران است هم اکنون در سرویس های امنیتی سیا مورد واکاوی قرار گرفته است. شایسته است هنگام مراجعت به ایران وی دستگیر و تخلیه ی اطلاعاتی شود اگر کتاب وی و محتوای کارتون باب اسفنجی مورد مقایسه گیرد نتیجه گیری حمله ی سایبری سرویس های جاسوسی استعمارگران دور از نظر نخواهد بود. انشالله
)


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 I also see Nepal in the map.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Ayush said:


> marriage??


nope.. it means happiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> hamchinam fargh nemikard male azerbijan az har 2 behtare


Are dige, albatteh ba hazf shodan e 5 ta keshvar az list e Iran, Turkmenistan alaan zadesh jelotar az Iran.  
Anyway, regime e haakem be turkmenistan, regime e jaalebi nist dige. ba hamin Azerbaijan moghaayese kon. har 2 yek zamaan esteghlaal peyda kardand, taaze ba vojoud e jang va gheyre baraaye azerbaijan, alaan Azeri ha kolli keshvar ra ke baraashoun mohem hast(russia, georgia, turkey, iran) ra visa free mirand. nesfe donyaa ham ba passport e service ya diplomatic baraashoun visa free hast. Az alaan ham ke shorou' shode be tabligh baraaye tourism dar Azerbaijan, ke kheyli jaaleb hast, ke dar natije ye oun ham, keshvar haye bishtari visa free baraaye azerbaijan mishavand va bel'aks. 



INDIC said:


> @rmi5 I also see Nepal in the map.


Yup, they are more open for foreign tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Yup, they are more open for foreign tourists.



Yes, I know Nepal has very lenient laws. Here in India, we can enter Nepal freely based on a treaty since they culturally identical to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Super-power mullah-land:
ایران رتبه دوم در شاخص جهانی فلاکت را از آن خود کرد! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك
LOL, emsaal ke nashod, vali ishaallaa saal e dige avval mishim. 
LOL, mikhaan taazeh berand va ba US ham bejangand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

^^ brainfart :

نکته جالب در این میان این است که هم کشور ونزوئلا و هم ایران به دلیل تورم بالا در این رتبه قرار گرفته‌اند و در جدول رتبه بندی صراحتا ذکر شده که عامل اصلی در رسیدن به این رتبه در این دو کشور تورم بالای آن‌هاست.

پس از ایران و ونزوئلا، کشورهای صربستان، آرژانتین، جامائیکا، مصر، اسپانیا، آفریقای جنوبی، برزیل و یونان به ترتیب رتبه‌های ۳ تا ۱۰ را از آن خود کرده‌اند و جالب آنکه به غیر از آرژانتین سایر این کشور‌ها به دلیل نرخ بالای بیکاری و نرخ بهره در این رتبه‌ها قرار گرفته‌اند.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kouroshkourosh

keshvarhaye dar hale toseye in chizaram daran ma nabayd ba in gozashteye nekbatemun (ghajar va pahlavi) khodemuno ba amrica moghayese konim!


----------



## haman10

@Gilamard : 






AVIASHOTS.COM, A SIMPLE LOOK TO THE WORLD OF AVIATION

take a look at the shooting date and serial number provided by the link

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

kouroshkourosh said:


> @Serpentine
> Syrian Children | Page 2
> manzuret inja man budam?


 Na, manzuram kolli hast va be 2taraf barmigarde.


----------



## Serpentine

@kouroshkourosh 

If you have any words about violations or members, send PMs to me, this is not the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

دفاع رئیس جمهورآذربایجان شمالی از تورکیه در پراگ
Bazar, 26.04.2014 10:05
*گوناز تی وی: در جریان نشست پراگ، در واکنش به حمله انتفادی سرژ سرکیسیان از آنکارا با وجود عدم حضور اردوغان، رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی از تورکیه دفاع کرد.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی؛ سرژ سرکیسیان، رئیس جمهوری ارمنستان اشغالگر در جریان نشست همکاری شرقی اتحادیه اروپا در پراگ پایتخت جمهوری چک، تسلیت اردوغان به بازماندگان کشتار ارامنه در زمان عثمانی را قبول نکرده و از دولت تورکیه انتقاد کرد. رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی در واکنش به این سخنان، از سرکیسیان انتقاد کرده و وی را فرصت طلب خواند.*

*در این نشست، سرکیسیان ابتدا کشته شدگان ارامنه در سال 1915 را گرامی داشته و سپس از دولت طیب اردوغان، به دلیل اقدامات دولت تورکیه انتقاد کرد.*

*الهام علی اف که پس از سرکیسیان سخن گفت، از دولت تورکیه دفاع کرده و از رئیس جمهوری ارمنستان به شدت انتقاد کرد. رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی به سرکیسیان گفت: آقای اردوغان در اینجا حضور ندارند اما من می گویم که چرا مرز تورکیه – ارمنستان بسته است. این مرز پس از آنکه یکی از شهرهای جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی در آوریل 1993 به اشغال ارمنستان در آمد، بسته شد. ارمنستان با فرصت طلبی به اشغال خاک آذربایجان شمالی ادامه می دهد و هم اکنون 20 درصد از خاک جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی تحت اشغال ارمنستان متجاوز است.*

*رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی در ادامه بیان کردند که اردوغان چند سال پیش پیشنهاد دادند که آرشیوهای رسمی دو کشور برای پاسخ به تمام سوالات در رابطه با حوادث 1915 باز شود و در 23 آوریل نیز به بازماندگان کشته شدگان تسلیت گفتند.*

*ولی ارمنستان بر خلاف اتحادیه اروپا و آمریکا که این اقدام دولت تورکیه را به رسمیت شناختند، پاسخی نداد. پس با این وجود می توانیم ببینیم که چه کسی نمی خواهد در این منطقه صلح برقرار شود.*

*در پایان الهام علی اف با بیان اینکه جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی خواهان برقراری صلح است، گفت این خواست ملت آذربایجان است که اراضی اشغال شده آذربایجان باز گردد.*

*این اقدام سرکسیسان عکس العملی بود به اظهار تسلیت دولت تورکیه که چند روز پیش برای اولین بار در تاریخ تورکیه، رجب طیب اردوغان نخست وزیر این کشور کشتار ارامنه در جریان جنگ جهانی اول به دست سربازان عثمانی را به نوادگان قربانیان تسلیت گفته بود و قصد دارد به آنان شهروندی تورکیه بدهد.*

*دولت اردوغان با انتشار بیانیه ای کشتار سال 1915 ارامنه را تسلیت گفته و این عمل را غیر انسانی خوانده بود. این مسئله در حالی رخ داده بود که حزب عدالت و توسعه در دهه اخیر به هیچ عنوان مسئله کشتار را باور و قبول نداشته و خواستار تشکیل گروهی برای تحقیق در مورد این کشتار شده بود.*

*ارامنه مدعی هستند که یک و نیم میلیون ارمنی در سال 1915 کشته یا تبعید شده اند. اما جامعه جهانی هنوز ادعای ارامنه را به خاطر نبود اسنادی که ادعا را اثبات کند، به رسمیت نشناخته اند. شایان ذکر است که چند روز اخیر در جغرافیای موسوم ایران با حمایت حکومت ایران تجمعاتی با حضور عوامل حکومتی و ارامنه ساکن در این جغرافیا در شهرهای تهران و اصفهان بر علیه تورکها بر پا شد. ایران با حمایت دولت ایران تجمعات اعتراضی بر علیه تورک ها برپا کردند .*

*این در حالی است که خود ارامنه محکوم به قتل و عام ملت آذربایجان در خوجالی قره باغ هستند که این مسئله به صورت دیپلماتیک در مجامع بین المللی مطرح است و بسیاری از کشورهای جهان قتل عام خوجالی توسط ارامنه را به رسمیت شناخته اند.*

*گوناز تی وی*

*B.Y*
دفاع رئیس جمهورآذربایجان شمالی از تورکیه در پراگ-GunazTV / اخبار


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> دفاع رئیس جمهورآذربایجان شمالی از تورکیه در پراگ
> Bazar, 26.04.2014 10:05
> *گوناز تی وی: در جریان نشست پراگ، در واکنش به حمله انتفادی سرژ سرکیسیان از آنکارا با وجود عدم حضور اردوغان، رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی از تورکیه دفاع کرد.*
> 
> *به گزارش گوناز تی وی؛ سرژ سرکیسیان، رئیس جمهوری ارمنستان اشغالگر در جریان نشست همکاری شرقی اتحادیه اروپا در پراگ پایتخت جمهوری چک، تسلیت اردوغان به بازماندگان کشتار ارامنه در زمان عثمانی را قبول نکرده و از دولت تورکیه انتقاد کرد. رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی در واکنش به این سخنان، از سرکیسیان انتقاد کرده و وی را فرصت طلب خواند.*
> 
> *در این نشست، سرکیسیان ابتدا کشته شدگان ارامنه در سال 1915 را گرامی داشته و سپس از دولت طیب اردوغان، به دلیل اقدامات دولت تورکیه انتقاد کرد.*
> 
> *الهام علی اف که پس از سرکیسیان سخن گفت، از دولت تورکیه دفاع کرده و از رئیس جمهوری ارمنستان به شدت انتقاد کرد. رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی به سرکیسیان گفت: آقای اردوغان در اینجا حضور ندارند اما من می گویم که چرا مرز تورکیه – ارمنستان بسته است. این مرز پس از آنکه یکی از شهرهای جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی در آوریل 1993 به اشغال ارمنستان در آمد، بسته شد. ارمنستان با فرصت طلبی به اشغال خاک آذربایجان شمالی ادامه می دهد و هم اکنون 20 درصد از خاک جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی تحت اشغال ارمنستان متجاوز است.*
> 
> *رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی در ادامه بیان کردند که اردوغان چند سال پیش پیشنهاد دادند که آرشیوهای رسمی دو کشور برای پاسخ به تمام سوالات در رابطه با حوادث 1915 باز شود و در 23 آوریل نیز به بازماندگان کشته شدگان تسلیت گفتند.*
> 
> *ولی ارمنستان بر خلاف اتحادیه اروپا و آمریکا که این اقدام دولت تورکیه را به رسمیت شناختند، پاسخی نداد. پس با این وجود می توانیم ببینیم که چه کسی نمی خواهد در این منطقه صلح برقرار شود.*
> 
> *در پایان الهام علی اف با بیان اینکه جمهوری آذربایجان شمالی خواهان برقراری صلح است، گفت این خواست ملت آذربایجان است که اراضی اشغال شده آذربایجان باز گردد.*
> 
> *این اقدام سرکسیسان عکس العملی بود به اظهار تسلیت دولت تورکیه که چند روز پیش برای اولین بار در تاریخ تورکیه، رجب طیب اردوغان نخست وزیر این کشور کشتار ارامنه در جریان جنگ جهانی اول به دست سربازان عثمانی را به نوادگان قربانیان تسلیت گفته بود و قصد دارد به آنان شهروندی تورکیه بدهد.*
> 
> *دولت اردوغان با انتشار بیانیه ای کشتار سال 1915 ارامنه را تسلیت گفته و این عمل را غیر انسانی خوانده بود. این مسئله در حالی رخ داده بود که حزب عدالت و توسعه در دهه اخیر به هیچ عنوان مسئله کشتار را باور و قبول نداشته و خواستار تشکیل گروهی برای تحقیق در مورد این کشتار شده بود.*
> 
> *ارامنه مدعی هستند که یک و نیم میلیون ارمنی در سال 1915 کشته یا تبعید شده اند. اما جامعه جهانی هنوز ادعای ارامنه را به خاطر نبود اسنادی که ادعا را اثبات کند، به رسمیت نشناخته اند. شایان ذکر است که چند روز اخیر در جغرافیای موسوم ایران با حمایت حکومت ایران تجمعاتی با حضور عوامل حکومتی و ارامنه ساکن در این جغرافیا در شهرهای تهران و اصفهان بر علیه تورکها بر پا شد. ایران با حمایت دولت ایران تجمعات اعتراضی بر علیه تورک ها برپا کردند .*
> 
> *این در حالی است که خود ارامنه محکوم به قتل و عام ملت آذربایجان در خوجالی قره باغ هستند که این مسئله به صورت دیپلماتیک در مجامع بین المللی مطرح است و بسیاری از کشورهای جهان قتل عام خوجالی توسط ارامنه را به رسمیت شناخته اند.*
> 
> *گوناز تی وی*
> 
> *B.Y*
> دفاع رئیس جمهورآذربایجان شمالی از تورکیه در پراگ-GunazTV / اخبار



سلام

آذرباییجان شمالی کجاست ؟

مگه آذرباییجان نصف شده ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

این اتفاقی که توی کره افتاد و کشتی غرق شد و اخباری که بعد ازاون منتشر شد واقعا منو به فکر فرو برد

نخست وزیر کره جنوبی استعفا کرد - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

معاون مدير مدرسه کره‌ای خودکشی کرد

واحد مرکزی خبر | IRIB News

بعد یه سری از این اقایون مسلمون و انقلابی این افراد رو کافر و بی دین معرفی می کنن که مادیات رو به معنویات ترجیح میدن در حالی که اتفاقی که در کره افتاد در جاده های ایرن تبدیل به یه چیز عادی شده و جون مردم به خاطر منافع یه عده ی خاص و سوء مدیریت پشیزی ارزش نداره .

44 کشته و 44 مجروح در تصادف اتوبوس ها در اتوبان تهران - قم/ اجساد قابل شناسایی نیستند (+عکس، فیلم و اسامی مجروحان)

بـیـسـت » » تصادف شدید اتوبوس و کشته شدن ۲۶ دانش آموز بروجنی در خوزستان

سفیر سوئد: اسکانیای ایران دیگر استاندارد نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

هنوز چند ساعت از پستم نگذشته که یه اتوبوس دیگه مردم رو به کشتن داد : 

واژگونی اتوبوس شرکت واحد در بزرگراه آزادگان - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kouroshkourosh

rahi2357 said:


> hanooz nemidooni in yaroo false flage jodaayi talabe? bezaa ba in chiza dele bache khosh she ta omooratesh begzare  LOL . haghighat ine ke keshvare azarbayjan* irane shomali *hast !
> 
> *شبکه گوناز* (به ترکی: )شبکه تلویزیون ماهواره‌ای که در سال ۲۰۰۵ توسط احمد اوبالی تاسیس شد. این شبکه که به زبان ترکی آذربایجانی به صورت ۲۴ ساعته از شیکاگو برنامه پخش می‌کند شبکه‌ای سیاسی و اجتماعی محسوب می‌گردد که از بدو تاسیس فراز و نشیب‌های بسیاری را تجربه کرده و سابقه پخش از چندین ماهوارهٔ مختلف را دارد. این شبکه روزانه فقط ۸ ساعت پخش زنده دارد.* احمد اوبالی مدیر این شبکه در برنامه های
> خود بارها با نفرت زیاد خود کشور ایران را با نام «ایران خراب شده» نامیده و خشم مردم ایران را برانگیخته است*
> در اعتراضات سال ۱۳۸۵، شبکهٔ گوناز اقدام به تحریک مردم در جهت تجزیه طلبی و قوم‌گرایی کرد البته این شبکه از طرفی هم متهم دعوت به شلوغی‌های بعد از بازی‌های فوتبال و نیز هماهنگ کننده شعارهایی است که در ورزشگاه یادگار امام تبریز* سر می‌دهند .
> شبکه گوناز به جز جدایی آذربایجان از ایران هدف دیگری ندارد و در تلاش آشوب افکنی است.
> (ویکی پدیا)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kouroshkourosh baba akhe in che aksaayiye gozashti too threade "This paradise is called Iran | Page 63 " ??? bebakhshida dadash vali aksay tehranet ke faghat neshoon mide tehran che shahre zeshtiye. aksay modeling ham male oon thread nist ke yemosht zanikeye zeshto birikht gozashti aberoo harchi zane iraniye bordi . lotfan bishtar deghat kon too postat farzandam  bizahmat hadeaghal boro aksay modelingo azoonja bardar oon jash yejay digasto vaghean modelash mamooliano heykalo ghado ghavare nadaran. albate jesarat nabashe dadash? vali pakesh koni mamnoonet misham.merci



age tu safahate pish deghat koni az in axa gozashte shode bud.be har hal pak kardam hagh ba shomas. bazia fekr mikonan har ki tu irane chador be zur saresh mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

kouroshkourosh said:


> age tu safahate pish deghat koni az in axa gozashte shode bud.be har hal pak kardam hagh ba shomas. bazia fekr mikonan har ki tu irane chador be zur saresh mikonan.


merci dadash damet garm... na aziz ba aks gozashtanet ke moshkeli nist vali say kon behtarinasho bezari. vaghti onvane thread hast "*paradise*" bayad yechizi dar hade hoori beheshti ya behtaresh bashe  
bazam bebakhshid too chizi ke behem marboot nabood dekhalat kardam 



S00R3NA said:


> هنوز چند ساعت از پستم نگذشته که یه اتوبوس دیگه مردم رو به کشتن داد :
> 
> واژگونی اتوبوس شرکت واحد در بزرگراه آزادگان - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


شاهد از غیب که میگن همینه عجبا!!!ا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

rahi2357 said:


> merci dadash damet garm... na aziz ba aks gozashtanet ke moshkeli nist vali say kon behtarinasho bezari. vaghti onvane thread hast "*paradise*" bayad yechizi dar hade hoori beheshti ya behtaresh bashe
> bazam bebakhshid too chizi ke behem marboot nabood dekhalat kardam



na khub kardi gofti

@*S00R3NA*

mikhay begi kesaye dg az lahaze ravani moshkel daran chera mano morede mokhatab gharar midi?
tala did man khol bazi dar biaram?

*https://defence.pk/members/s00r3na.143829/*



Abii said:


> He's a dirt bag extremist terrorist. As you said, his anal cavities are on fire b/c OP is an Israeli.



inam az tohine in divune be haman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

S00R3NA said:


> salam .
> 
> man koja be shoma tohin kardam ?!!!



man fekr kardam mokhatabet man budam.


----------



## INDIC

@ghara ghan what happened to the Turkish section, why was it closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

INDIC said:


> @ghara ghan what happened to the Turkish section, why was it closed.


Which thread?


----------



## kouroshkourosh

read it
Predictions of Nostradamus


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 how you learned both Persian and Azeri outside Iran. I am sure you parents must be speaking Azeri as the first language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

kouroshkourosh said:


> Which thread?



There was some Turkish chat section like this one but got closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@rahi2357 stop this thanks..



INDIC said:


> There was some Turkish chat section like this one but got closed.


use this one 
Çay Bahçesi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@rahi2357 shoma to jaryan nisti. man ham gharar nist begam chi shod age hoseleh dari boro safahat aval in thread ro bekhon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@rahi2357

No need to repeat it again. There is a reason I deleted posts of both of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

@Ostad bekhatere rooye gole shoma ke ostade mayi hamin ye dafe ro cheshm pooshi mikonim hala 

@Serpentine alright . thank you anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Ye axe ghadimi ke kheylitun shayad dide bashin


----------



## Ostad

فحش ناموسی کره‌شمالی علیه رئیس جمهور زن کره جنوبی و اوباما



------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*بازدید مدیرکل یونسکو از ارگ بم (عکس)*
خانم "ایرینا بوکووا" مدیرکل یونسکو در جریان سفر به ایران صبح یکشنبه وارد استان کرمان شده و از ارگ بم بازدید کرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> فحش ناموسی کره‌شمالی علیه رئیس جمهور زن کره جنوبی و اوباما

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Iranian section is literally dead. I guess people are busy nowadays?


----------



## kouroshkourosh

bale hishki nist manam diruz mikhatam az inaj beram hala naraftam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

Sam1980 said:


> Iranian section is literally dead. I guess people are busy nowadays?


actually there is no military news these days just some political bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

من به خاطر ندارم در هیچ جهادی برای عزت و کسب افتخار ایران زمین مغلوب شده باشم

دوستان این امضای من درست ترجمه شده؟


----------



## Sam1980

kouroshkourosh said:


> Ye axe ghadimi ke kheylitun shayad dide bashin



خوب چه انتظاری داری عزیز؟ دو طرف از همدیگه نفرت دارند، از بچگی هم جوانان خودشون رو شستشوی مغزی می کنند. مهم اینه که مشکل فلسطین اولیت اول ما نیست. بزار عرب ها نگرانش باشند. عربستان سعودی سالهاست که از تحریم های غرب بر علیه ایران داره سود می بره، الان اوپک یک طرف و عربستان یک طرف، با پول هرکاری می شه کرد. ما چی؟ منابع نفت و گازمون رو داره عراق، قطر، کویت، آذربایجان، ترکمنستان و غیره می برند. در خزر تقریبا هیچگونه فعایت نفتی نداریم. چرا نمی شه مدل ترکیه قبل از اینکه اردوغان به سرش بزنه رو توی ایران پیاده کرد؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Sam1980 said:


> خوب چه انتظاری داری عزیز؟ دو طرف از همدیگه نفرت دارند، از بچگی هم جوانان خودشون رو شستشوی مغزی می کنند. مهم اینه که مشکل فلسطین اولیت اول ما نیست. بزار عرب ها نگرانش باشند. عربستان سعودی سالهاست که از تحریم های غرب بر علیه ایران داره سود می بره، الان اوپک یک طرف و عربستان یک طرف، با پول هرکاری می شه کرد. ما چی؟ منابع نفت و گازمون رو داره عراق، قطر، کویت، آذربایجان، ترکمنستان و غیره می برند. در خزر تقریبا هیچگونه فعایت نفتی نداریم. چرا نمی شه مدل ترکیه قبل از اینکه اردوغان به سرش بزنه رو توی ایران پیاده کرد؟


----------



## kouroshkourosh

سخنان کوروش بزرگ

هر کسی براش مقدور بود میتونه این جملات رو به انگلیسی ترجمه کنه
یا یه ترید انگیسی براش باز کنه


----------



## Nomad16

@Ostad @S00R3NA @kollang @rmi5 va hameye dostan man ye soal iq miporsam ke natunestam javab bedam lotfan age tunestin javab bedin va bemanam tozih bedin chetory hal kardin

K L M
8 N
x_____ 
. . . . 

2048 
+______
. . . . 2

N = ?

A) 2 B) 3 C) 5 D) 7 E) 9

mahze etla migam oon harf haye latin adade majhool hastan (mesle x. y khar gave ! )in noghte . ham yek adade na malum haste dalide in ke noghte gozashte vase ine ke fekr nakoni ke in adadi ba oon adade majhooli ke ba hooroofe latin neveshte shode ertebat dare

nokte : shoma bayad jaye oon horoof latin ye chand ta adad bezarin masalan oon 8 N momkene adadi beyne 81 ta 89 bashe ma nemidunim N chande vase hamin shoma bayad oon zarb avval roo tory zarb konid ke vaghti hasel zarb roo ba 2048 jam kardim harf avvale natije barabare 2 dar biyad age in etefagh oftad bayad bebini ke oon adadi ke jaye N gozashtin to javab haye in 5 gozine haste ya na

hasel zarb bayad 4 raghami bashe chon 4 ta noghte gozashte natije ham bayad 5 raghami bashe ke yekanesh 2 haste

man harchi space gozahtam rafte note ye mohem = >> toye 8N 8 dahgan haste N yekan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

peyda kardam javab gozineye d mishe ty

( cheghad man nooob budam motevaje in mozoo nashode budam ke bayad doone doone oon 5 goze ne roo jaye n bezaram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> @Ostad @S00R3NA @kollang @rmi5 va hameye dostan man ye soal iq miporsam ke natunestam javab bedam lotfan age tunestin javab bedin va bemanam tozih bedin chetory hal kardin
> 
> K L M
> 8 N
> x_____
> . . . .
> 
> 2048
> +______
> . . . . 2
> 
> N = ?
> 
> A) 2 B) 3 C) 5 D) 7 E) 9
> 
> mahze etla migam oon harf haye latin adade majhool hastan (mesle x. y khar gave ! )in noghte . ham yek adade na malum haste dalide in ke noghte gozashte vase ine ke fekr nakoni ke in adadi ba oon adade majhooli ke ba hooroofe latin neveshte shode ertebat dare
> 
> nokte : shoma bayad jaye oon horoof latin ye chand ta adad bezarin masalan oon 8 N momkene adadi beyne 81 ta 89 bashe ma nemidunim N chande vase hamin shoma bayad oon zarb avval roo tory zarb konid ke vaghti hasel zarb roo ba 2048 jam kardim harf avvale natije barabare 2 dar biyad age in etefagh oftad bayad bebini ke oon adadi ke jaye N gozashtin to javab haye in 5 gozine haste ya na
> 
> hasel zarb bayad 4 raghami bashe chon 4 ta noghte gozashte natije ham bayad 5 raghami bashe ke yekanesh 2 haste
> 
> man harchi space gozahtam rafte note ye mohem = >> toye 8N 8 dahgan haste N yekan


Soaalesh ye kam moshkel daareh. masalan in pair haye (8N,KLM) javaab midahand:
82*112
83*108
87*112
89*106
ya'ni hame ye gozineh haye 2,3,7,9 dorost hastand? 

Shaayad manzouresh ineh ke kodoum gozineh dorost nist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Soaalesh ye kam moshkel daareh. masalan in pair haye (8N,KLM) javaab midahand:
> 82*112
> 83*108
> 87*112
> 89*106
> ya'ni hame ye gozineh haye 2,3,7,9 dorost hastand?
> 
> Shaayad manzouresh ineh ke kodoum gozineh dorost nist


valla vaseye in soal hich tozihi nadade akhare ketab ham faghad mige javab d haste  man ke give up kardam 

age m roo 2 begirim n roo ham 7 begirin mishe 2x7=14 + 8 = 22 yekanesh 2 dar oomad dige

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

18 April 2014 - Iran - beautiful, but also very exhausting - something interesting I saw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ghara ghan said:


> valla vaseye in soal hich tozihi nadade akhare ketab ham faghad mige javab d haste  man ke give up kardam
> 
> age m roo 2 begirim n roo ham 7 begirin mishe 2x7=14 + 8 = 22 yekanesh 2 dar oomad dige


Be ghayr az 5, ya'ni 85, baghiyeh ye gozineh ha mitounand dar javaab sedgh konand.  motmae'nni ke soal ra dorost khoundi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

rmi5 said:


> Be ghayr az 5, ya'ni 85, baghiyeh ye gozineh ha mitounand dar javaab sedgh konand.  motmae'nni ke soal ra dorost khoundi?


masale hamine asla sorat masaley niste ke bekhunam ! faghad hamn roo nveshte javab mikhad !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

ghara ghan said:


> masale hamine asla sorat masaley niste ke bekhunam ! faghad hamn roo nveshte javab mikhad !


شما تا صبح درس میخونی ماشاالله


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> alright . thank you anyway


salam , chi shode ? soaletoon chi bood ?

===================================

"Some people are so poor !! all they own is money !! "

hossein panahi , iranian poet and actor (RIP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> i am an iranian and i love it



no you realy didn't say that (i did) LOL
whatever dude i don't know too much about you and i don't want to judge you more
just keep in being iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> no you realy didn't said that (i did) LOL


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

@rmi5 you doktor bud na ? on shodi man roo menation kon bahat harf fori daram ( in kheyli moheme )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

vaghti 4 ta khod khah mishinan to konsool in mishe 


*  سایه مقدسی، دانش‌آموز نخبه ایرانی در آلمان درگذشت  *
پدر این دانش‌آموز با تأکید بر کارشکنی کنسولگری کشورمان، به حل مشکل توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش اشاره کرد و گفت: پس از رسانه‌ای کردن این کارشکنی‌ها، نماینده ویژه‌ای از سوی وزیر آموزش‌و‌پرورش به دیدارمان آمد و با دستور وی، بیمه شدیم و کار درمان سایه از سر گرفته شد، ولی...
کد خبر: ۳۹۶۸۴۲
تاریخ انتشار: ۰۹ ارديبهشت ۱۳۹۳ - ۱۶:۰۳ - 29 April 2014


آن گونه که پدر سایه می‌گوید، اگر سرکنسول ایران در فرانکفورت کوتاهی نکرده بود، بیماری دخترش تشدید نمی‌شد و عمرش به دنیا بود؛ این را می‌گوید و سرکنسول را عامل مرگ دخترش می‌خواند.

به گزارش «تابناک»، «سایه مقدسی»، دانش آموز نخبه اهل مراغه که پس از یک سال و نیم ‌تحمل رنج بیماری نادرش، اواخر بهمن ماه سال گذشته مورد توجه مسئولان قرار گرفت و با دستور رئیس جمهور و حمایت وزیر آموزش و پرورش برای مداوا راهی آلمان شد، ساعتی پیش بدرود حیات گفت و رخت از دنیا بر‌بست. 

این دانش آموز چهارده ساله سمپادی که با انتشار دو دفتر شعر، جوان‌ترین شاعر مراغه شناخته می‌شد، از بیماری خونی نادری به نام آی. ال. ال (ILL) رنج می‌برد که درمان آن در کشورمان میسر نبود و به همین دلیل، راهی بیمارستان دانشگاه فرانکفورت شد تا مراحل درمان را بگذراند؛ اما کارشکنی‌های صورت گرفته مشکلاتی برای وی ایجاد کرد. 

محمد‌رضا مقدسی، پدر سایه در این باره گفت: سرکنسول ایران در فرانکفورت، مسئول مرگ دخترم است؛ از مسئولان و دستگاه قضایی کشورم می‌خواهم که کارشکنی‌های سرکنسول و ارسال نامه او به بیمارستان جهت متوقف شدن درمان دخترم را پیگیری کنند. 

وی افزود: «محمد صادق عبداللهی» سرکنسول ایران در فرانکفورت، ضمن سر باز زدن از بیمه کردن ما، نامه‌ای خطاب به پروفسور «پیتر بادر» رئیس دپارتمان پیوندهای سلولی و پزشک معالج سایه نوشت و با دخالت در امور پزشکی اعلام کرد که سایه می‌تواند برای درمان به ایران برگردد؛ همین موضوع کار درمان سایه را یک ماه به تعویق انداخت.




وی در ادامه به حل مشکل توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش اشاره کرد و گفت: پس از رسانه‌ای کردن این کارشکنی‌ها، نماینده ویژه‌ای از سوی وزیر آموزش و پرورش به دیدارمان آمد و با دستور وی، پس از یک ماه درمان سایه از سر گرفته شد، اما کار از کار گذشته و بیماری دخترم تشدید شده بود. 

البته پدر سایه گلایه‌اش به اینجا ختم نمی‌شود. او که معلم است و در همین کسوت به آلمان اعزام شده تا هم امرار معاش کند و هم مراقبت از سایه را عهده‌دار باشد، از کار بی‌حقوق خود در دو ماه و نیم اخیر می‌گوید و علت عمل نشدن سایه را هزینه سنگین درمان ذکر می‌کند که برای عمل‌های پی در پی باید می‌پرداخته و به علت نداشتن بیمه‌، از پسش بر‌نمی‌آمده تا اینکه نماینده وزارت آموزش از راه رسیده و مشکل بیمه را در ۲۴ ساعت حل کرده است. 

این گلایه‌ها در حالی بیان می‌شود که یکی از کارکنان کنسولگری ایران در فرانکفورت در این باره گفته: هرگز دستور مکتوب و رسمی برای پرداخت هزینه‌های سایه مقدسی از سوی هیچ نهادی به ما داده نشد؛ تنها قرار بر این بود که این خانواده به عنوان معلم به اینجا فرستاده شوند و بعد خودشان درمان دخترشان را پی بگیرند و به همین دلیل ما هم نمی‌توانستیم چهارصد هزار یورو برای درمان بپردازیم. 

پدر سایه در پاسخ به این ادعا می‌گوید: مرا به عنوان کارمند وزارت آموزش و پرورش به آلمان فرستادند و با حکم به اینجا آمدم و می‌بایست بیمه می‌شدم که کنسولگری از این کار سر باز زد و کارش غیر قانونی بود. سرکنسول مسئول مرگ دخترم است و از دستگاه قضایی ایران می‌خواهم تا این جنایت را پیگیری کند. 

گفتنی ا‌ست، «تابناک» ضمن تسلیت به خانواده مقدسی، این حق را برای کنسولگری کشورمان در فرانکفورت و سرکنسول آن قائل است که به ابهامات وارده پاسخ دهند.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SiLent crY

ghara ghan said:


> vaghti 4 ta khod khah mishinan to konsool in mishe
> 
> 
> *  سایه مقدسی، دانش‌آموز نخبه ایرانی در آلمان درگذشت  *
> پدر این دانش‌آموز با تأکید بر کارشکنی کنسولگری کشورمان، به حل مشکل توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش اشاره کرد و گفت: پس از رسانه‌ای کردن این کارشکنی‌ها، نماینده ویژه‌ای از سوی وزیر آموزش‌و‌پرورش به دیدارمان آمد و با دستور وی، بیمه شدیم و کار درمان سایه از سر گرفته شد، ولی...
> کد خبر: ۳۹۶۸۴۲
> تاریخ انتشار: ۰۹ ارديبهشت ۱۳۹۳ - ۱۶:۰۳ - 29 April 2014
> 
> 
> آن گونه که پدر سایه می‌گوید، اگر سرکنسول ایران در فرانکفورت کوتاهی نکرده بود، بیماری دخترش تشدید نمی‌شد و عمرش به دنیا بود؛ این را می‌گوید و سرکنسول را عامل مرگ دخترش می‌خواند.
> 
> به گزارش «تابناک»، «سایه مقدسی»، دانش آموز نخبه اهل مراغه که پس از یک سال و نیم ‌تحمل رنج بیماری نادرش، اواخر بهمن ماه سال گذشته مورد توجه مسئولان قرار گرفت و با دستور رئیس جمهور و حمایت وزیر آموزش و پرورش برای مداوا راهی آلمان شد، ساعتی پیش بدرود حیات گفت و رخت از دنیا بر‌بست.
> 
> این دانش آموز چهارده ساله سمپادی که با انتشار دو دفتر شعر، جوان‌ترین شاعر مراغه شناخته می‌شد، از بیماری خونی نادری به نام آی. ال. ال (ILL) رنج می‌برد که درمان آن در کشورمان میسر نبود و به همین دلیل، راهی بیمارستان دانشگاه فرانکفورت شد تا مراحل درمان را بگذراند؛ اما کارشکنی‌های صورت گرفته مشکلاتی برای وی ایجاد کرد.
> 
> محمد‌رضا مقدسی، پدر سایه در این باره گفت: سرکنسول ایران در فرانکفورت، مسئول مرگ دخترم است؛ از مسئولان و دستگاه قضایی کشورم می‌خواهم که کارشکنی‌های سرکنسول و ارسال نامه او به بیمارستان جهت متوقف شدن درمان دخترم را پیگیری کنند.
> 
> وی افزود: «محمد صادق عبداللهی» سرکنسول ایران در فرانکفورت، ضمن سر باز زدن از بیمه کردن ما، نامه‌ای خطاب به پروفسور «پیتر بادر» رئیس دپارتمان پیوندهای سلولی و پزشک معالج سایه نوشت و با دخالت در امور پزشکی اعلام کرد که سایه می‌تواند برای درمان به ایران برگردد؛ همین موضوع کار درمان سایه را یک ماه به تعویق انداخت.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وی در ادامه به حل مشکل توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش اشاره کرد و گفت: پس از رسانه‌ای کردن این کارشکنی‌ها، نماینده ویژه‌ای از سوی وزیر آموزش و پرورش به دیدارمان آمد و با دستور وی، پس از یک ماه درمان سایه از سر گرفته شد، اما کار از کار گذشته و بیماری دخترم تشدید شده بود.
> 
> البته پدر سایه گلایه‌اش به اینجا ختم نمی‌شود. او که معلم است و در همین کسوت به آلمان اعزام شده تا هم امرار معاش کند و هم مراقبت از سایه را عهده‌دار باشد، از کار بی‌حقوق خود در دو ماه و نیم اخیر می‌گوید و علت عمل نشدن سایه را هزینه سنگین درمان ذکر می‌کند که برای عمل‌های پی در پی باید می‌پرداخته و به علت نداشتن بیمه‌، از پسش بر‌نمی‌آمده تا اینکه نماینده وزارت آموزش از راه رسیده و مشکل بیمه را در ۲۴ ساعت حل کرده است.
> 
> این گلایه‌ها در حالی بیان می‌شود که یکی از کارکنان کنسولگری ایران در فرانکفورت در این باره گفته: هرگز دستور مکتوب و رسمی برای پرداخت هزینه‌های سایه مقدسی از سوی هیچ نهادی به ما داده نشد؛ تنها قرار بر این بود که این خانواده به عنوان معلم به اینجا فرستاده شوند و بعد خودشان درمان دخترشان را پی بگیرند و به همین دلیل ما هم نمی‌توانستیم چهارصد هزار یورو برای درمان بپردازیم.
> 
> پدر سایه در پاسخ به این ادعا می‌گوید: مرا به عنوان کارمند وزارت آموزش و پرورش به آلمان فرستادند و با حکم به اینجا آمدم و می‌بایست بیمه می‌شدم که کنسولگری از این کار سر باز زد و کارش غیر قانونی بود. سرکنسول مسئول مرگ دخترم است و از دستگاه قضایی ایران می‌خواهم تا این جنایت را پیگیری کند.
> 
> گفتنی ا‌ست، «تابناک» ضمن تسلیت به خانواده مقدسی، این حق را برای کنسولگری کشورمان در فرانکفورت و سرکنسول آن قائل است که به ابهامات وارده پاسخ دهند.







God bless her . fu.cking sad news every day in Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

@Abii Lately, I have had the increased case of Jehovah's Witnesses disturbance, they wake me up very early morning on my off-day, somewhere on this forum I red that you have had experience with them? What's the best course of action?



S00R3NA said:


>



 I was eating man!


----------



## rahi2357

S00R3NA said:


>



LOL  hunting season
these arabs really wanna eat them?? :o by the way they are extinguish this poor lizards







hank moody right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sam1980 said:


> I was eating man!








So Did I .

Do you eat Iranian foods there ?


----------



## Sam1980

S00R3NA said:


> So Did I .
> 
> Do you eat Iranian foods there ?



Well, I don't know, it can be considered, I just had a chicken breast, with sweet potatoes, several broccolis, and 2 slices of toast! I'm trying to gain weight!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sam1980 said:


> Well, I don't know, it can be considered, I just had a chicken breast, with sweet potatoes, several broccolis, and 2 slices of toast! I'm trying to gain weight!



Me too man .

It seems we have a lot in common , What do you eat to put on weight ?

I sometimes eat like a horse but haven't crossed 60 kg 



rahi2357 said:


> hank moody right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

damn so cool and lucky

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sam1980

S00R3NA said:


> Me too man .
> 
> It seems we have a lot in common , What do you eat to put on weight ?
> 
> I sometimes eat like a horse but haven't crossed 60 kg



Well, you have to follow up a strict diet if you want to gain lean muscle, I would recommend Bodybuilding.Com if you're a beginner, they'll (its an automated system) devise you a good program that also includes diet. 

I eat sweet potatoes, eggs, *chicken breast*, fishes (variety) but salmons are my primary choice, etc... I have ordered several supplements online as well, I think, I will be getting them today.

I'm now about 200 lbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sam1980 said:


> Well, you have to follow up a strict diet if you want to gain lean muscle, I would recommend Bodybuilding.Com if you're a beginner, they'll (its an automated system) devise you a good program that also includes diet.
> 
> I eat sweet potatoes, eggs, *chicken breast*, fishes (variety) but salmons are my primary choice, etc... I have ordered several supplements online as well, I think, I will be getting them today.
> 
> I'm now about 200 lbs.



Good for you man .

I should try body building soon .

____________________________________

Good night guys .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

S00R3NA said:


> Good for you man .
> 
> I should try body building soon .
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> Good night guys .



Night!


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


>



What's the point of posting racist comments?
BTW, what you eat, like Kalleh Paacheh, is disgusting for non-Iranians. Do you like them to post those pictures and mock you in return?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> What's the point of posting racist comments?
> BTW, what you eat, like Kalleh Paacheh, is disgusting for non-Iranians. Do you like them to post those pictures and mock you in return?



By the way, many non-Iranians also consume Khash. But to each his own, I personally hate it! Its disgusting!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> What's the point of posting racist comments?
> BTW, what you eat, like Kalleh Paacheh, is disgusting for non-Iranians. Do you like them to post those pictures and mock you in return?





> *محبوبيت کله پاچه در آسياي شرقيدر سال هاي اخير مردم کشورهاي آسياي شرقي ميل زيادي به خوردن کله پاچه گوسفند پيدا کرده اند و اين امر به رونق مغازه هاي طباخي منجر شده است.
> 
> به گزارش عصرايران (asriran.com)، روزنامه "آسيا تايمز" نوشت: مسلمانان چيني و فيليپيني براي اولين بار دست به پخت کله و پاچه گوسفند زدند و اتفاقا ايده آن ها مورد استقبال بقيه مردم قرار گرفته است.
> 
> اين روزنامه با اشاره به اين مطلب که طباخي هاي چين علاوه بر مسلمانان، ميزبان پيروان ديگر اديان نيز هست افزود: خوردن کله پاچه گوسفند اين روزها به کارهاي مورد علاقه مردم چين تبديل شده است زيرا صرف کله پاچه هيچ حيوان ديگري به اندازه گوسفند خوشمزه نيست.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

*گزارش آسوشیتد پرس از پرورش " کروکودیل " در ایران؛ شاید راهی برای اقتصاد مقاومتی*
این که یک زن ایرانی توانسته به عنوان نخستین ایرانی مجموعه پرورش کروکودیل راه اندازی کند بسیار قابل توجه است و می تواند برای بسیاری از زنان الهام بخش باشد.
خبرگزاری آسوشیتد پرس با گزارشی به موضوع پرورش کروکودیل در ایران پس از بر طرف شدن موانع قانونی در سال 2006 پرداخته است.

به گزارش عصر ایران این گزارش با اشاره به مجموعه پرورش کروکودیل یک زن ایرانی و همسرش در جزیره قشم می نویسد: در ایران پرورش کروکودیل شغلی کمتر شناخته شده است. در طبیعت ایران خزندگان بزرگ مثل کروکودیل وجود ندارد و گوشت آنها به دلیل ممنوعیت های شرعی قابل عرضه به بازار داخلی نیست.

اما این مساله خانم " مژگان روستایی" و همسر او را از ایجاد یک مجموعه پرورش کروکودیل در جزیره قشم بازنداشته است. خانم روستایی اولین مزرعه کروکودیل در نوع خود در ایران را در جزیره قشم احداث کرده است. شاید این کار به نوعی در راستای سیاست های اقتصاد مقاومتی که تولید شغل و کار آفرینی و تلاش برای صادرات به بازار جهانی که مورد تاکید مقامات حکومت ایران است، نیز باشد.

وی در حالی که در حال لمس و بوسه زدن به یک بچه کروکودیل تازه متولد شده است، می گوید ایده این کار را نخست از یک رمان گرفته است و هدف او پرورش کروکودیل به منظور استفاده از پوست آن در محصولاتی چون کیف و کفش و کمربند (پوشاک چرمی) و صادرات گوشت آن به بازارهای جهانی است.

خانم روستایی می گوید حالا او به همراه همسرش بهروز سالاری بیشتر از وقتی را که برای تنها فرزند خود می گذارند ، به کار پرورش کروکودیل صرف می کنند.

بازدید توریست ها از مجموعه پرورش کروکودیل قشم



سالاری همسر خانم روستایی می گوید هدف آنها تولید بیش از هزار کروکودیل بالغ در طی 3 سال آینده است. آنها کار خود را با واردات 8 کروکودیل جوان آب های شور از مالزی آغاز کردند سپس در دو مرتبه 15 و 20 کروکودیل بالغ دیگر از تایلند وارد کردند.

این گزارش می نویسد : این زوج ایرانی دیگر واردات کروکودیل خود از خارج را متوقف کرده اند و برای افزایش تعداد کروکودیل های شان به تخم کروکودیل های مجموعه خودشان چشم دوخته اند.

آنها می گویند هم اینک وجهه همت آنها تولید هر چه بیشتر بچه کروکودیل است . این زوج ایرانی هم اکنون بیش از 50 کروکودیل نابالغ دارند که 10 عدد از آنها تازه متولد شده اند. آقای سالاری می گوید انتظار دارد تا پایان سال 100 بچه کروکودیل جدید به مجموعه آنها اضافه شود.

آسوشیتد پرس می نویسد علاوه بر جنبه ها و استفاده های توریستی از مجموعه پرورش کروکودیل این زوج ایرانی ، هم اکنون مجموعه آنها 20 شغل مستقیم برای بومی های ساکن قشم ایجاد کرده است و از این منظر کمکی به بهبود اقتصاد بومی بوده است و با توسعه مجموعه پرورش کروکودیل آنها این تعداد می تواند بیشتر شود.

آسوشیتد پرس در پایان این گزارش می نویسد مقامات ایران سال گذشته به دلیل تلاش های خانم روستایی از او به عنوان یک کار آفرین شایسته تقدیر کردند.

لیلا بهشتی پور یکی از توریست هایی که در بازدید از جزیره قشم از مجموعه پرورش کروکودیل خانم روستایی و همسرش بازدید کرده می گوید: این که یک زن ایرانی توانسته به عنوان نخستین ایرانی مجموعه پرورش کروکودیل راه اندازی کند بسیار قابل توجه است و می تواند برای بسیاری از زنان الهام بخش باشد.
_____________________________________________________________________________________


 واتس آپ هم فیلتر شد
روحانی مچکریم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> واتس آپ هم فیلتر شد


dar zaman ahmadinejad filter shode bood  shoma alan fahmidi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> dar zaman ahmadinejad filter shode bood  shoma alan fahmidi ?


۰۹ ارديبهشت ۱۳۹۳
*تصویب فیلترینگ «واتس آپ» /«وایبر» فعلا در دستور کار نیست*
دبیرکارگروه تعیین مصادیق محتوای مجرمانه از تصویب فیلترینگ نرم‌ افزار «واتس آپ» خبر داد.

عبدالصمد خرم‌آبادی در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، با بیان این مطلب، اظهار کرد: فیلترینگ واتس آپ در اواخر سال گذشته تصویب شد و به وزارت ارتباطات اعلام شد، ولی هنوز از سوی وزارت ارتباطات اجرایی نشده است.

وی درباره علت فیلترینگ واتس آپ گفت: این موضوع را از وزارت ارتباطات جویا شوید.

دبیر کارگروه تعیین مصادیق مجرمانه درباره فیلترینگ نرم افزارهای «وایبر»، «تانگو» و «اینستاگرام»، گفت: با وجود اینکه فعالیت‌های مجرمانه زیادی در این نرم‌افزارها صورت می‌گیرد ولی هنوز فیلترینگ این نرم‌افزارها تصویب نشده است.

خرم‌آبادی اضافه کرد: ما در خصوص فیلترینگ نرم افزارهای مجازی مانند وایبر، تانگو و اینستاگرام اتخاذ تصمیم نکرده‌ایم و شاید در آینده در دستور کار کارگروه قرار گیرد، البته نتیجه نهایی بستگی به رای این کارگروه دارد.
_____________________________________________________________
ps: @haman10 dige shoresh ro daravordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> God bless her . fu.cking sad news every day in Iran .





ghara ghan said:


> د، از بیماری خونی نادری به نام آی. ال. ال *(ILL)* رنج می‌برد که درمان آن در کشورمان میسر نبود شد تا مراحل درمان را بگذراند؛ اما کارشکنی‌های صورت گرفته مشکلاتی برای وی ایجاد کرد.
> .


ina enghad bi shooran ke hata nemidoonan esme een bimari (A.L.L) has na (I.L.L) .

Acute lymphoblastic leukemia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

baadesham ki mige ke tooye iran nemishe darman kard ? ghalate moft mikonan baba ....... vase transplant ferestadanesh almaan chon ke oonja mardom kheyli rahat tar az inja ehda mikonan .

vagarna een bimari tooye iran be rahati darman mishe .

marg een dokhtar kamelan az rooye sahl engari boode . vagarna 85% bimarhaye ALL , hade aghal 5 saal zende mimonan



Ostad said:


> dige shoresh ro daravordan


vala rast migi , man nemidoonam tooye viber che "jormi" momkene rokh bede . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> vala rast migi , man nemidoonam tooye viber che "jormi" momkene rokh bede . lol


: یه هم کلاسی داشتم تو ماجرای کریمی یه حرفی زد موندم چی بگم ، گفت
مداحه 5 تا گلوله واقعی وسط اتوبان به طرف مردم شلیک میکنه هیشکی باهاش کار نداره، اونوقت

تو تابستون 4 تا جوون با تفنگ آبپاش به هم آب می پاشن میشه اقدام علیه امنیت ملی و البته دستگیری

 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> : یه هم کلاسی داشتم تو ماجرای کریمی یه حرفی زد موندم چی بگم ، گفت
> مداحه 5 تا گلوله واقعی وسط اتوبان به طرف مردم شلیک میکنه هیشکی باهاش کار نداره، اونوقت
> 
> تو تابستون 4 تا جوون با تفنگ آبپاش به هم آب می پاشن میشه اقدام علیه امنیت ملی و البته دستگیری
> 
> .


vala bekhoda rast migi . man khodam hame midoonan ke hezbollahi hastam . badjoor ham hastam .

ama karimi bayad toori tanbih mishod ke vase har chi ria kar va dou roo hast ye dars ebrat beshe .

man az jaa namaz aab keshidan alaki motenaferam !! az ria kari halam be ham mikhore .....

een ke nemishe yaroo jaye mohr rooye pishoonish moonde vali vase mardom tofang mikeshe ....

man roozi 5 bar namaz mikhoonam , chera pishoonie man jaaye mohr nadare ?

===================================================================

*BREAKING :

IRGC attacked jundullah base with a missile 80km inside pakistan lands . 

a lot of terrorists were sent to hell ....... MORE NEWS TO COME ...... source will also be provided soon .

@Ostad @mohsen @ResurgentIran @Islam shall be the winner @Kiarash @Serpentine and others *

*حمله موشکی به محل اختفاءگروهک جیش‌العدل*
عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس از حمله به گروهک تروریستی جیش‌العدل خبر داد و گفت: طی این حمله جمعی از اعضای گروهک جیش العدل نابود شدند.
عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس از حمله به گروهک تروریستی جیش‌العدل خبر داد و گفت: طی این حمله جمعی از اعضای گروهک جیش العدل نابود شدند.

به گزارش همشهری ، آبان‌ماه92 گروهک تروریستی جیش‌العدل دست به یک اقدام وحشیانه و تروریستی زد و با گشودن آتش به سوی نیروهای مرزبانی در نقطه صفر مرزی سراوان 14سرباز مرزبان کشورمان را به شهادت رساند.

محمد کوثری عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس درخصوص نحوه انتقام‌گیری از این گروهک تروریستی گفت: نیروهای امنیتی کشورمان بعد از شناسایی و برخورد با عاملان ترور 14مرزبان وارد عمل شدند و بعد از کشف مکان این گروهک در عمق 80کیلومتری خاک پاکستان، با شلیک موشک به محل اختفای آنها همه را به هلاکت رساندند.

او در ادامه با تأکید بر اینکه جمهوری اسلامی ایران با کسی رودربایستی ندارد افزود: تروریست‌هایی که 5مرزبان را گروگان گرفتند هم کاملا در تیررس ما بودند اما چون سربازان ایرانی در بین آنها حضور داشتند نمی‌توانستیم عملیات کنیم.

پیش از این علی شمخانی دبیر شورای‌عالی امنیت ملی کشورمان نیز با بیان اینکه نیروهای امنیتی ما در حال برنامه‌ریزی برای سامان دادن مرزهای شرقی و جلوگیری از تکرار حوادث تروریستی هستند گفته بود به‌زودی گروهک‌های تروریستی همچون جیش‌العدل را به خاک سیاه خواهیم نشاند که وزیر کشور هم بیاید.

کنترل مرزهای شرقی

بعد از عملیات‌هایی که گروهک‌های تروریستی در مرزهای شرقی کشورمان انجام دادند توافقنامه امنیتی بین ایران و پاکستان در پارلمان 2کشور به تصویب رسید. در بخشی از این تفاهمنامه آمده است: 2کشور می‌توانند با تبادل اطلاعات نسبت به شناسایی، تعقیب و سرکوب گروه‌های تروریستی اقدام کنند. برخی نمایندگان چون سیدحسین نقوی حسینی سخنگوی کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس معتقدند اگر این لایحه در شورای نگهبان هم به تأیید برسد دست جمهوری اسلامی ایران برای پایان بخشیدن به بی‌نظمی‌های امنیتی در مرزهای شرقی کشور باز می‌شود.

داستان مرزهای شرقی ایران داستانی فراتر از شهادت 14مرزبان و گروگانگیری 5مرزبانی است که اخیرا از سوی گروهک جیش العدل ربوده شده بودند. بعد از این حوادث اخیری که رخ داد، کنترل یک خط 300کیلومتری از مرزهای شرقی به سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی سپرده شد.کوثری در این خصوص می‌گوید: «براساس امکانات و موقعیت می‌توان گفت که سپاه پاسداران یک نیروی مجهزتر و دارای قابلیت بیشتر است که حضورش در این منطقه می‌تواند مؤثرتر از حضور مرزبانان نیروی انتظامی باشد».

تجربه سپاه در مقابله با گروهک ها

او با اشاره به تجربه سپاه در برخورد با گروهک‌های تروریستی گفت: سپاه تجربه رویارویی‌های مشابه با گروهک‌هایی مثل پژاک و کومله را دارد که در آن مقاطع هم موفق عمل کرده و این تجربه می‌تواند در راستای حفظ امنیت مرزهای شرقی کشور هم به‌کار برده شود.

پیش از این سرلشکر محمدعلی جعفری فرمانده کل سپاه هم حین بازدید از یگان‌های تأمین‌کننده امنیت مرزی سپاه با اشاره به اهمیت اشراف اطلاعاتی به ایجاد چتر مراقبت و کنترل در نوار مرزی و هماهنگی‌ها و هم‌افزایی‌های موجود بین سپاه و سایر نیروهای اطلاعاتی، امنیتی و انتظامی تأکید کرده و گفته بود برای مقابله قاطعانه و کوبنده با هرگونه تلاشی که بخواهد امنیت و آرامش موجود در این منطقه را به مخاطره بیندازد آماده‌ایم.

حمله موشکی به محل اختفاءگروهک جیش‌العدل

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> vala bekhoda rast migi . man khodam hame midoonan ke hezbollahi hastam . badjoor ham hastam .
> 
> ama karimi bayad toori tanbih mishod ke vase har chi ria kar va dou roo hast ye dars ebrat beshe .
> 
> man az jaa namaz aab keshidan alaki motenaferam !! az ria kari halam be ham mikhore .....
> 
> een ke nemishe yaroo jaye mohr rooye pishoonish moonde vali vase mardom tofang mikeshe ....
> 
> man roozi 5 bar namaz mikhoonam , chera pishoonie man jaaye mohr nadare ?
> 
> ===================================================================
> 
> *BREAKING :
> 
> IRGC attacked jundullah base with a missile 80km inside pakistan lands .
> 
> a lot of terrorists were sent to hell ....... MORE NEWS TO COME ...... source will also be provided soon .
> 
> @Ostad @mohsen @ResurgentIran @Islam shall be the winner @Kiarash @Serpentine and others *
> 
> *حمله موشکی به محل اختفاءگروهک جیش‌العدل*
> عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس از حمله به گروهک تروریستی جیش‌العدل خبر داد و گفت: طی این حمله جمعی از اعضای گروهک جیش العدل نابود شدند.
> عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس از حمله به گروهک تروریستی جیش‌العدل خبر داد و گفت: طی این حمله جمعی از اعضای گروهک جیش العدل نابود شدند.
> 
> به گزارش همشهری ، آبان‌ماه92 گروهک تروریستی جیش‌العدل دست به یک اقدام وحشیانه و تروریستی زد و با گشودن آتش به سوی نیروهای مرزبانی در نقطه صفر مرزی سراوان 14سرباز مرزبان کشورمان را به شهادت رساند.
> 
> محمد کوثری عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس درخصوص نحوه انتقام‌گیری از این گروهک تروریستی گفت: نیروهای امنیتی کشورمان بعد از شناسایی و برخورد با عاملان ترور 14مرزبان وارد عمل شدند و بعد از کشف مکان این گروهک در عمق 80کیلومتری خاک پاکستان، با شلیک موشک به محل اختفای آنها همه را به هلاکت رساندند.
> 
> او در ادامه با تأکید بر اینکه جمهوری اسلامی ایران با کسی رودربایستی ندارد افزود: تروریست‌هایی که 5مرزبان را گروگان گرفتند هم کاملا در تیررس ما بودند اما چون سربازان ایرانی در بین آنها حضور داشتند نمی‌توانستیم عملیات کنیم.
> 
> پیش از این علی شمخانی دبیر شورای‌عالی امنیت ملی کشورمان نیز با بیان اینکه نیروهای امنیتی ما در حال برنامه‌ریزی برای سامان دادن مرزهای شرقی و جلوگیری از تکرار حوادث تروریستی هستند گفته بود به‌زودی گروهک‌های تروریستی همچون جیش‌العدل را به خاک سیاه خواهیم نشاند که وزیر کشور هم بیاید.
> 
> کنترل مرزهای شرقی
> 
> بعد از عملیات‌هایی که گروهک‌های تروریستی در مرزهای شرقی کشورمان انجام دادند توافقنامه امنیتی بین ایران و پاکستان در پارلمان 2کشور به تصویب رسید. در بخشی از این تفاهمنامه آمده است: 2کشور می‌توانند با تبادل اطلاعات نسبت به شناسایی، تعقیب و سرکوب گروه‌های تروریستی اقدام کنند. برخی نمایندگان چون سیدحسین نقوی حسینی سخنگوی کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس معتقدند اگر این لایحه در شورای نگهبان هم به تأیید برسد دست جمهوری اسلامی ایران برای پایان بخشیدن به بی‌نظمی‌های امنیتی در مرزهای شرقی کشور باز می‌شود.
> 
> داستان مرزهای شرقی ایران داستانی فراتر از شهادت 14مرزبان و گروگانگیری 5مرزبانی است که اخیرا از سوی گروهک جیش العدل ربوده شده بودند. بعد از این حوادث اخیری که رخ داد، کنترل یک خط 300کیلومتری از مرزهای شرقی به سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی سپرده شد.کوثری در این خصوص می‌گوید: «براساس امکانات و موقعیت می‌توان گفت که سپاه پاسداران یک نیروی مجهزتر و دارای قابلیت بیشتر است که حضورش در این منطقه می‌تواند مؤثرتر از حضور مرزبانان نیروی انتظامی باشد».
> 
> تجربه سپاه در مقابله با گروهک ها
> 
> او با اشاره به تجربه سپاه در برخورد با گروهک‌های تروریستی گفت: سپاه تجربه رویارویی‌های مشابه با گروهک‌هایی مثل پژاک و کومله را دارد که در آن مقاطع هم موفق عمل کرده و این تجربه می‌تواند در راستای حفظ امنیت مرزهای شرقی کشور هم به‌کار برده شود.
> 
> پیش از این سرلشکر محمدعلی جعفری فرمانده کل سپاه هم حین بازدید از یگان‌های تأمین‌کننده امنیت مرزی سپاه با اشاره به اهمیت اشراف اطلاعاتی به ایجاد چتر مراقبت و کنترل در نوار مرزی و هماهنگی‌ها و هم‌افزایی‌های موجود بین سپاه و سایر نیروهای اطلاعاتی، امنیتی و انتظامی تأکید کرده و گفته بود برای مقابله قاطعانه و کوبنده با هرگونه تلاشی که بخواهد امنیت و آرامش موجود در این منطقه را به مخاطره بیندازد آماده‌ایم.
> 
> حمله موشکی به محل اختفاءگروهک جیش‌العدل


kamelan moafegam Marjaeh taglid rou pishnish jaye mohr nist baad taraf ...
---------------------------------------------------------------
berim khodemono garm konim alane ke dobareh shro beshe . beram keyboardamo rogan kari konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> : یه هم کلاسی داشتم تو ماجرای کریمی یه حرفی زد موندم چی بگم ، گفت
> مداحه 5 تا گلوله واقعی وسط اتوبان به طرف مردم شلیک میکنه هیشکی باهاش کار نداره، اونوقت
> 
> تو تابستون 4 تا جوون با تفنگ آبپاش به هم آب می پاشن میشه اقدام علیه امنیت ملی و البته دستگیری
> 
> .


احتمالا اون خبرگزاری که همکلاسیت دنبال میکنه به طور کاملا غیر مغرضانه فراموش کرده خبر اصلاحی که اون مداح اصلا شلیک نکرده بوده رو چاپ کنه
-------------
در مورد اون چهار تا جوون هم اگر یکی بیاد وسط پارک به خواهرت آب بپاشه شما چه برخوردی میکنی؟ میگی دستت درد نکنه و غیره و ذالک؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> @Abii Lately, I have had the increased case of Jehovah's Witnesses disturbance, they wake me up very early morning on my off-day, somewhere on this forum I red that you have had experience with them? What's the best course of action?
> 
> 
> 
> I was eating man!


You can throw water at them, but do it legally. Like tell them that they need to get off of your property, but in a nice manner. This way they will drag on with their bull shit which gives you a chance to soak them. 

Alternatively you could put a sign to say that they're not allowed to disturb you and if they do, you could sue them I think. Make sure you get their names. 

Fucking dirt bags need to be punched in the face. Too bad it's illegal to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

پزشکان شیرازی، پاسخ سخنان ناامیدکننده نعمت‌زاده را دادند: نخستین عمل جابه‌جایی گوش در شیراز انجام شد + فیلم

چند روز پیش، خبرگزاری‌ها سخنانی را به نقل از وزیر صنعت منتشر کردند که درباره علت سفر نوروزی او به آلمان بود. وزیر صنعت بعد از گذراندن تعطیلات نوروزی در آلمان و انجام عمل جراحی گوش به ایران برگشت و روز شنبه در دیدار نوروزی با معاونان و مدیران وزارت صنعت شرکت کرد.
به گزارش رجانیوز، محمدرضا نعمت‌زاده در این جلسه دلیل سفر خود به آلمان را عمل انجام پیچیده گوش اعلام کرد. وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت در این دیدار، در سخنانی عجیب گفته است تکنولوژی این عمل حدود 80 سال آینده به ایران خواهد رسید.

اما روز گذشته اتفاقی در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز افتاد که بس‌اساس بودن اظهارات عجیب و ناامیدکننده آقای مهندس نعمت‌زاده را اثبات کرد. به گزارش روابط عمومی دانشگاه علوم پژشکی شیراز، تیم جراحی فک و صورت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز برای نخستین بار در بیمارستان شهید چمران بیماری را که دچار ناهنجاری شدید صورت بود تحت عمل جابه‌جایی گوش قرار داد.

رضا تبریزی جراح این عمل و عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز در مورد چگونگی انجام عمل این بیمار، اظهار کرد: بیمار، خانمی 23 ساله و دارای ضایعه تومور مادرزادی نوروفیبروماتوزیست بود که این مشکل سبب بدفرمی شدید صورت وی شده بود.

تبریزی با بیان اینکه این عمل جراحی برای نخستین بار در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز و در بیمارستان شهید دکتر چمران صورت گرفته، افزود: این ضایعه علاوه بر بدفرمی شدید صورت، موجب اشکال در غذاخوردن، بزرگ بودن زبان، پایین بودن گوش سمت چپ بیمار به میزان 10 سانتی‌متر شده بود.

وی با اشاره به اینکه بیمار برای رفع تومور، یک بار در تهران تحت عمل جراحی ناموفق قرار گرفته بود، خاطر نشان کرد: با توجه به امکانات پزشکی کشور در آن زمان، به بیمار توصیه شده که پس از سن بلوغ، این عمل جراحی را در کشور آمریکا انجام دهد.

عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز تصریح کرد: با توجه به پیشرفت‌های پزشکی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز در سال‌های اخیر، امکان انجام این عمل در بیمارستان شهید دکتر چمران پیش‌بینی شد و عمل جراحی اولیه بیمار، پنج تا 6 ساعت به طول انجامید.

وی با ابراز خشنودی مبنی به موفقیت‌آمیز بودن این عمل جراحی دشوار، گفت: هم‌اکنون بیمار در بخش ICU و در چند روز آینده در بخش عادی بیمارستان بستری می‌شود.


تبریزی با بیان اینکه عمل بعدی بیمار در چند ماه آینده و برای جفت‌کردن دندان‌ها بر روی فک وی انجام می‌شود، ابراز امیدواری کرد که انجام این عمل در شیراز، خدمتی در راستای بهبود روش‌های درمانی پزشکی در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز در سال جدید و خدمت‌رسانی بیشتر به بیماران باشد.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> احتمالا اون خبرگزاری که همکلاسیت دنبال میکنه به طور کاملا غیر مغرضانه فراموش کرده خبر اصلاحی که اون مداح اصلا شلیک نکرده بوده رو چاپ کنه
> -------------
> در مورد اون چهار تا جوون هم اگر یکی بیاد وسط پارک به خواهرت آب بپاشه شما چه برخوردی میکنی؟ میگی دستت درد نکنه و غیره و ذالک؟


البته ایشون خبر گذاری *ماست مالی* رو دنبال نمیکنه


دوما همه ی اون جوونا به خواست خودشون اونجا جمع شده بودند تصادفا که دختره آب پاش اندازه بازوکا همراهش نبوده بوده؟
بر فرض اینکه کارشون غلط بوده واقعا مجازات با جرم تناسب داشت؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> البته ایشون خبر گذاری *ماست مالی* رو دنبال نمیکنه


بله، احتمالا خبرگزاری خبر*آفرینان* بدون مرز رو دنبال میکنه



> دوما همه ی اون جوونا به خواست خودشون اونجا جمع شده بودند تصادفا که دختره آب پاش اندازه بازوکا همراهش نبوده بوده؟
> بر فرض اینکه کارشون غلط بوده واقعا مجازات با جرم تناسب داشت؟


بله هر کس میره پارک به خواست خودش میره، من جمله خانواده ها، ولی این به هیچ کس این حقو نمیده که پارک رو به محل دوست یابی و متلک پراکنی تبدیل کنه.
حالا فکر کردی اوناییش رو که گرفتن چه کار کردن؟ بردنشون زندان اوین (هتل)؟ نخیر، یه تذکر بهشون میدن و فوقش والدینشون رو میخوان و بعد هم آزادشون میکنن 
این کار رو هم نکنن پس چکار کنن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> بله، احتمالا خبرگزاری خبر*آفرینان* بدون مرز رو دنبال میکنه
> 
> 
> بله هر کس میره پارک به خواست خودش میره، من جمله خانواده ها، ولی این به هیچ کس این حقو نمیده که پارک رو به محل دوست یابی و متلک پراکنی تبدیل کنه.
> حالا فکر کردی اوناییش رو که گرفتن چه کار کردن؟ بردنشون زندان اوین (هتل)؟ نخیر، یه تذکر بهشون میدن و فوقش والدینشون رو میخوان و بعد هم آزادشون میکنن
> این کار رو هم نکنن پس چکار کنن؟


شاید ،بالاخره هرکسی ممکنه خبر گذاریشو یا از روی قصد یا نادانسته اشتباه انتخاب کنه


ماجرای پارک اب و اتش

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> kamelan moafegam Marjaeh taglid rou pishnish jaye mohr nist baad taraf ...
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> berim khodemono garm konim alane ke dobareh shro beshe . beram keyboardamo rogan kari konam.


پسر خدا بگم چیکارت کنه
یه جور خندم گرفت که ملت ریختن توی دفتر کارم که ببینن چی شده
هنوز دلم درد میکنه



haman10 said:


> vala bekhoda rast migi . man khodam hame midoonan ke hezbollahi hastam . badjoor ham hastam .
> 
> ama karimi bayad toori tanbih mishod ke vase har chi ria kar va dou roo hast ye dars ebrat beshe .
> 
> man az jaa namaz aab keshidan alaki motenaferam !! az ria kari halam be ham mikhore .....
> 
> een ke nemishe yaroo jaye mohr rooye pishoonish moonde vali vase mardom tofang mikeshe ....
> 
> man roozi 5 bar namaz mikhoonam , chera pishoonie man jaaye mohr nadare ?
> 
> ===================================================================
> 
> *BREAKING :
> 
> IRGC attacked jundullah base with a missile 80km inside pakistan lands .
> 
> a lot of terrorists were sent to hell ....... MORE NEWS TO COME ...... source will also be provided soon .
> 
> @Ostad @mohsen @ResurgentIran @Islam shall be the winner @Kiarash @Serpentine and others *
> 
> *حمله موشکی به محل اختفاءگروهک جیش‌العدل*
> عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس از حمله به گروهک تروریستی جیش‌العدل خبر داد و گفت: طی این حمله جمعی از اعضای گروهک جیش العدل نابود شدند.
> عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس از حمله به گروهک تروریستی جیش‌العدل خبر داد و گفت: طی این حمله جمعی از اعضای گروهک جیش العدل نابود شدند.
> 
> به گزارش همشهری ، آبان‌ماه92 گروهک تروریستی جیش‌العدل دست به یک اقدام وحشیانه و تروریستی زد و با گشودن آتش به سوی نیروهای مرزبانی در نقطه صفر مرزی سراوان 14سرباز مرزبان کشورمان را به شهادت رساند.
> 
> محمد کوثری عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس درخصوص نحوه انتقام‌گیری از این گروهک تروریستی گفت: نیروهای امنیتی کشورمان بعد از شناسایی و برخورد با عاملان ترور 14مرزبان وارد عمل شدند و بعد از کشف مکان این گروهک در عمق 80کیلومتری خاک پاکستان، با شلیک موشک به محل اختفای آنها همه را به هلاکت رساندند.
> 
> او در ادامه با تأکید بر اینکه جمهوری اسلامی ایران با کسی رودربایستی ندارد افزود: تروریست‌هایی که 5مرزبان را گروگان گرفتند هم کاملا در تیررس ما بودند اما چون سربازان ایرانی در بین آنها حضور داشتند نمی‌توانستیم عملیات کنیم.
> 
> پیش از این علی شمخانی دبیر شورای‌عالی امنیت ملی کشورمان نیز با بیان اینکه نیروهای امنیتی ما در حال برنامه‌ریزی برای سامان دادن مرزهای شرقی و جلوگیری از تکرار حوادث تروریستی هستند گفته بود به‌زودی گروهک‌های تروریستی همچون جیش‌العدل را به خاک سیاه خواهیم نشاند که وزیر کشور هم بیاید.
> 
> کنترل مرزهای شرقی
> 
> بعد از عملیات‌هایی که گروهک‌های تروریستی در مرزهای شرقی کشورمان انجام دادند توافقنامه امنیتی بین ایران و پاکستان در پارلمان 2کشور به تصویب رسید. در بخشی از این تفاهمنامه آمده است: 2کشور می‌توانند با تبادل اطلاعات نسبت به شناسایی، تعقیب و سرکوب گروه‌های تروریستی اقدام کنند. برخی نمایندگان چون سیدحسین نقوی حسینی سخنگوی کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس معتقدند اگر این لایحه در شورای نگهبان هم به تأیید برسد دست جمهوری اسلامی ایران برای پایان بخشیدن به بی‌نظمی‌های امنیتی در مرزهای شرقی کشور باز می‌شود.
> 
> داستان مرزهای شرقی ایران داستانی فراتر از شهادت 14مرزبان و گروگانگیری 5مرزبانی است که اخیرا از سوی گروهک جیش العدل ربوده شده بودند. بعد از این حوادث اخیری که رخ داد، کنترل یک خط 300کیلومتری از مرزهای شرقی به سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی سپرده شد.کوثری در این خصوص می‌گوید: «براساس امکانات و موقعیت می‌توان گفت که سپاه پاسداران یک نیروی مجهزتر و دارای قابلیت بیشتر است که حضورش در این منطقه می‌تواند مؤثرتر از حضور مرزبانان نیروی انتظامی باشد».
> 
> تجربه سپاه در مقابله با گروهک ها
> 
> او با اشاره به تجربه سپاه در برخورد با گروهک‌های تروریستی گفت: سپاه تجربه رویارویی‌های مشابه با گروهک‌هایی مثل پژاک و کومله را دارد که در آن مقاطع هم موفق عمل کرده و این تجربه می‌تواند در راستای حفظ امنیت مرزهای شرقی کشور هم به‌کار برده شود.
> 
> پیش از این سرلشکر محمدعلی جعفری فرمانده کل سپاه هم حین بازدید از یگان‌های تأمین‌کننده امنیت مرزی سپاه با اشاره به اهمیت اشراف اطلاعاتی به ایجاد چتر مراقبت و کنترل در نوار مرزی و هماهنگی‌ها و هم‌افزایی‌های موجود بین سپاه و سایر نیروهای اطلاعاتی، امنیتی و انتظامی تأکید کرده و گفته بود برای مقابله قاطعانه و کوبنده با هرگونه تلاشی که بخواهد امنیت و آرامش موجود در این منطقه را به مخاطره بیندازد آماده‌ایم.
> 
> حمله موشکی به محل اختفاءگروهک جیش‌العدل


If true, that's something to cheer up for.



mohsen said:


> احتمالا اون خبرگزاری که همکلاسیت دنبال میکنه به طور کاملا غیر مغرضانه فراموش کرده خبر اصلاحی که اون مداح اصلا شلیک نکرده بوده رو چاپ کنه
> -------------
> در مورد اون چهار تا جوون هم اگر یکی بیاد وسط پارک به خواهرت آب بپاشه شما چه برخوردی میکنی؟ میگی دستت درد نکنه و غیره و ذالک؟


تا حالا چیزی در مورد داغتر بودن کاسه از آش شنیدی؟
طرف خودش اعتراف کرده و عذر خواهی هم کرده حالا بعضی ها می گن ماجرا دروغ بوده
ببین ....
نه ولش کن نمی خواد ببینی

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ye nokte ke be zehnam resid migam .

be nazare man efrato tafrit kheyli bade ..... ham kare een aghaye karimi bad boode ham kar oon javoona .

mamlekat ghanoon dare ...... kare karimi az oona badtar bood va bayad mojazatesh kheyli kheyli shadid tar mibood ama nabood .

albate oon javoon ha ham aslan tanbih nashodan ke khodaeesh ..... bazdasht shodan baadesh zang zadan dadi joon oomad bordeshoon .

dadi va momi barashoon een chiza mohem naboode vagarna bache hashoono yekam tarbiat mikardan .......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> پسر خدا بگم چیکارت کنه
> یه جور خندم گرفت که ملت ریختن توی دفتر کارم که ببینن چی شده
> هنوز دلم درد میکنه


 

@haman10 kamelan moafegam rasti on khabareh ta alan bayad sedash dar miomad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 kamelan moafegam rasti on khabareh ta alan bayad sedash dar miomad.


vala nemidoonam dadash . tooye forum haye dige ke jashn gereftan 

akhe tasnim taeed karde : حمله موشکی به محل اختفاءگروهک جیش‌العدل

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> vala nemidoonam dadash . tooye forum haye dige ke jashn gereftan
> 
> akhe tasnim taeed karde : حمله موشکی به محل اختفاءگروهک جیش‌العدل


 fek konam ta farda maloum beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

@Prince of Persia chera rafti thread baz kardi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Prince of Persia 

azizam manam balad boodam beram thread dorost konam ....... 

man avalin kesi boodam ke oomadam inja post kardam , hatman salah nabood vagarna bekhoda baladam tarjome konam ....

kholase kare khoobi nakardi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prince of Persia

@haman10 

eshkali nadereh, in pakestaniha kheli poroo hastan. This news will make them burn.


----------



## mohsen

Islam shall be the winner said:


> تا حالا چیزی در مورد داغتر بودن کاسه از آش شنیدی؟
> طرف خودش اعتراف کرده و عذر خواهی هم کرده حالا بعضی ها می گن ماجرا دروغ بوده
> ببین ....
> نه ولش کن نمی خواد ببینی


خداییش این منبعت رو بده من بذارم تو لیست سیاه
شخصی که شلیک کرده مداح نبوده، سرنشین دیگه ماشین بوده، خودم شخصا از جناب دادستان تو تلوزیون شنیدم، کل این خبر هدفی نداشته جز تخریب چهره مداح، دلیلش هم که معلومه
------
شاید منظورتون از عذرخواهی این هست:

از آنها که ندانسته چیزی نوشتند گذشتم برای آنهایی هم که پی جنجال بودند طلب مغفرت میکنم/ ما از بی‏بی‏سی و اسرائیل جز رذالت انتظار نداریم ولی دستگاه سیدالشهدا باعث شده که دشمنان هم از ما انتظار پاکی داشته باشند
-------------
محمود کریمی شلیک نکرده است - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


> سخنگوی دستگاه قضا در تشریح ماجرا گفت: بر اساس اعلام شاکی و مداح معروف مشخص شده سه خودرو در اتوبان شهید بابایی مسیر شرق به غرب در حرکت بوده‌اند که دو تای آن‌ها ۲۰۶ و یکی از آن‌ها مزدا بوده است. شاکی پرونده مدعی شد که در ‌تونل سبقت می‌گیرد و این در حالی است که پس از این سبقت، خودروی آقای کریمی برای وی چراغ می‌زند و این فرد هم از خط وسط به خط کناری منتقل می‌شود. شاکی می‌گوید پس از این کار،‌ صدای چند تیر می‌شنود که یکی از این تیر‌ها به خودرو اصابت می‌کند.
> 
> محسنی اژه‌ای گفت: پس از این اتفاق ماشین شاکی و ماشین آقای کریمی در گوشه اتوبان می‌ایستند و با یکدیگر به واسطه شناختن همدیگر احوال‌پرسی می‌کنند و سپس خداحافظی کرده‌اند. شاکی ادامه می‌دهد که فردای روز حادثه ‌چند تن از دوستانش به وی می‌گویند از آنجا که ماشینت تیر خورده نمی‌توانی آن را بفروشی و درست کنی به همین دلیل شاکی به پلیس مراجعه می‌کند.
> 
> وی افزود: پس از حضور شاکی در مرجع انتظامی پرونده تکمیل شده و از شاکی و همچنین مداح معروف آقای کریمی تحقیقات انجام می‌شود، در حالی که شاکی می‌گوید شکایتی ندارد و فقط خسارت ماشینش را می‌خواهد. این در حالی است که *فردی که همراه آقای کریمی بوده مدعی شده که اسلحه برای وی بوده و اجازه شلیک هم داشته است و از این فرد هم تحقیقاتی به عمل آمده است*.
> 
> اظهارات متناقض وجود دارد
> 
> اژه‌ای گفت: در حال حاضر هنوز قرار نهایی برای این پرونده صادر نشده است اما با توجه به تحقیقاتی که انجام شده به زودی قرار صادر می‌شود.
> 
> دادستان کل کشور در پاسخ به این سؤال که آیا این پرونده از جنبه عمومی مورد رسیدگی قرار می‌گیرد یا خیر، گفت: به طور قطع پس از انجام تحقیقات اگر ضرورت داشته باشد از جنبه عمومی هم مورد رسیدگی قرار می‌گیرد.
> 
> وی گفت: باید بررسی شود ‌فردی که ادعا می‌کند اسلحه برای وی بوده و همچنین مجوز حمل سلاح داشته در هنگام استفاده از آن قوانین و ضوابط را رعایت کرده یا خیر؟
> 
> سخنگوی قوه قضاییه تصریح کرد: البته برخی از اظهارات شاکی و دو خودروی دیگری که همراه وی بوده‌اند، متفاوت است و در برخی ‌اظهارنظر‌ها گفته‌اند که ما آقای کریمی را می‌شناختیم و فقط می‌خواستیم کمی سر به سر وی بگذاریم اما او فکر کرد قصد مزاحمت برایش داریم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

bebinid thread ru close kardan va gand raft toosh ......

baghiye ham baladan rooye "post a new thread" click konan be khoda ...

dige alan maze ham nadare yeki dige dorost konim ...... oona khodeshoon miran tooye bakhsh pakistan va ma dige hich controlli rooye troll ha nadarim ....

peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

@Prince of Persia 

China has never interfered on Pakistan's behalf against India. Pakistan and Iran have nearly the same military budget but Pakistan has a better air force, its army is designed to hold off an IA offensive and most of its hardware is either from China or the US which are the tops in technology today not to mention they are battle tested for years on end now. I agree Iran has a better navy and is self reliant but a lot of your stuff is untested you cannot possibly know the true capabilities unless you fight a war and find out. Chinese supplying Pakistan does not make Pakistan a client state most of the stuff they give is payed for at most they differ payments for Pakistan to a later date. On missile tech both countries have similar missiles and ranges but Pakistan has cruise missiles which Iran does not. I would say it is even in missiles. UAVs Pakistan is also producing UAVs. 

Anyway I would say open a thread about it but I have seen the PAF versus IRIAF thread and it didn't go so well. 



haman10 said:


> bebinid thread ru close kardan va gand raft toosh ......
> 
> baghiye ham baladan rooye "post a new thread" click konan be khoda ...
> 
> dige alan maze ham nadare yeki dige dorost konim ...... oona khodeshoon miran tooye bakhsh pakistan va ma dige hich controlli rooye troll ha nadarim ....
> 
> peace



Pakistanis and Iranians are an emotionally nationalistic lot and cannot debate on such things without bashing, you should know since you have done your fair share of bashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> Pakistan and Iran have nearly the same military budget


lol pakistan (although poor) spends 9 billion dollars whereas iran only spends 6 ......

also iran owns pakistan in military power as we can clearly see .... 

another also : our economy owns pakistan's economy as well , but u spend 3 billion dollars more 


KingMamba said:


> I would say it is even in missiles


 you serious bro ?



KingMamba said:


> UAVs Pakistan is also producing UAVs.




so even pakistani UAVs , navy and ground forces are better than iran  good to know .....

still we are the ones who stand on our words and we dont spew BS . if we say we attack , then we do it .

there are some countries who threaten nuclear response 

anyway , i dont know why are u mad ? we attacked a terrorist hideout for lords sake .....

we are still friends



KingMamba said:


> Pakistanis and Iranians are an emotionally nationalistic lot and cannot debate on such things without bashing, you should know since you have done your fair share of bashing.


dear you dont know persian ...... 

i was super angry of @Prince of Persia for making the thread . i said it starts trolling .

you can ask aeronaut or loveicon since they know persian .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> bebinid thread ru close kardan va gand raft toosh ......
> 
> baghiye ham baladan rooye "post a new thread" click konan be khoda ...
> 
> dige alan maze ham nadare yeki dige dorost konim ...... oona khodeshoon miran tooye bakhsh pakistan va ma dige hich controlli rooye troll ha nadarim ....
> 
> peace


این تاپیکه کجا هست؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

@KingMamba
i am sorry for that nonesense thread bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> این تاپیکه کجا هست؟


Iran fires missile into Pakistan killing terrorists!!!

tooye war section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> lol pakistan (although poor) spends 9 billion dollars whereas iran only spends 6 ......
> 
> also iran owns pakistan in military power as we can clearly see ....
> 
> another also : our economy owns pakistan's economy as well , but u spend 3 billion dollars more
> 
> you serious bro ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so even pakistani UAVs , navy and ground forces are better than iran  good to know .....
> 
> still we are the ones who stand on our words and we dont spew BS . if we say we attack , then we do it .
> 
> there are some countries who threaten nuclear response
> 
> anyway , i dont know why are u mad ? we attacked a terrorist hideout for lords sake .....
> 
> we are still friends



I said Iranian navy is better and Pakistan budget is $6 Billion increasing to $7B this fiscal term. I would say yes to ground forces and air forces but no to navy, I said missile tech is pretty even. Pakistan has never threatened to nuke Iran a few people online is not governmental response. Iranian may have better UAVs I never commented on UAV because I do not know about your UAV all I said was Pakistan produces its own too, like I said emotional lot.

I am not baradar but your response shows you are. 

@haman10 I only quoted you because of the previous PAF vs IRIAF thread. 



rahi2357 said:


> @KingMamba
> i am sorry for that none sense thread bro
> 
> @Prince of Persia
> baba damet garm ba in thread zadanet.. kash vazire omoore khareje mishodi ye rooze jang mishod kole donya mirikht saremoon.
> vaghti dolate iran ba dolate pakestan manovre moshtarak mizare akhe chera kaseye daghtar az ash mishio hamchin cm hay tahrikamiz mizari???
> bebakhshida intor goftam vali bishtar deghat kon too thread zadan



Nothing to be sorry about bro if the news is true it will be reopened with more sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

KingMamba said:


> @Prince of Persia
> 
> China has never interfered on Pakistan's behalf against India. Pakistan and Iran have nearly the same military budget but Pakistan has a better air force, its army is designed to hold off an IA offensive and most of its hardware is either from China or the US which are the tops in technology today not to mention they are battle tested for years on end now.* I agree Iran has a better navy and is self reliant but a lot of your stuff is untested you cannot possibly know the true capabilities unless you fight a war and find out*. Chinese supplying Pakistan does not make Pakistan a client state most of the stuff they give is payed for at most they differ payments for Pakistan to a later date. On missile tech both countries have similar missiles and ranges but Pakistan has cruise missiles which Iran does not. I would say it is even in missiles. UAVs Pakistan is also producing UAVs.
> 
> Anyway I would say open a thread about it but I have seen the PAF versus IRIAF thread and it didn't go so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistanis and Iranians are an emotionally nationalistic lot and cannot debate on such things without bashing, you should know since you have done your fair share of bashing.


so you think our stuff needs to be tested in a real war ? then you think what are we doing in syria ? pakistan is producing UAVs ? yeah of course every country can create a toy and call it a military production. you can say you are producing UAVs when you used them for 2 years in a guerrilla war against rebels which the number of their militants is more than a country s population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

spiderkiller said:


> so you think our stuff needs to be tested in a real war ? then you think what are we doing in syria ? pakistan is producing UAVs ? yeah of course every country can create a toy and call it a military production. you can say you are producing UAVs when you used them for 2 years in a guerrilla war against rebels which the number of their militants is more than a country s population.



Most Iranians say they are just advising in Syria if you say you are actively engaged in the fight I will take your word for it. What you say about toy making I can also say about you I do not need to remind you what many defense analysts say about your government claims militarily speaking so we can chill with the mud slinging. Pakistan has been at war for more than a decade so more Pakistani weapons have been used in battle since that time.


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

KingMamba said:


> Most Iranians say they are just advising in Syria if you say you are actively engaged in the fight I will take your word for it. What you say about toy making I can also say about you I do not need to remind you what many defense analysts say about your government claims militarily speaking so we can chill with the mud slinging. Pakistan has been at war for more than a decade so more Pakistani weapons have been used in battle since that time.


do you know the meaning of engaging directly ? it means sending troops. while sending high tech military stuff is not engaging its helping allies with the technology they need.


----------



## KingMamba

spiderkiller said:


> do you know the meaning of engaging directly ? it means sending troops. while sending high tech military stuff is not engaging its helping allies with the technology they need.



Then it is not being tested by yourselves but used by your allies whereas Pakistan is using its own tech in battle by itself, there is a difference because your armed forces doctrine may be different to Syrian doctrine. BTW this is what you said in the bold below so you implied Iran has been using its UAVs against rebels, your wording implied as such next time be more clear. 



spiderkiller said:


> so you think our stuff needs to be tested in a real war ? then you think what are we doing in syria ? pakistan is producing UAVs ? yeah of course every country can create a toy and call it a military production. *you can say you are producing UAVs when you used them for 2 years in a guerrilla war against rebels which the number of their militants is more than a country s population.*


----------



## haman10

thats enough for now guys .....

aghayoon age jaee thread dorost kardan hatman begid ha ...

@Prince of Persia @Ostad @kollang @spiderkiller

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@KingMamba Mamayjaan why you quarreling with Iranis. 

*S00R3NA* You guys don't spare Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

no comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Check your emails here guys: 
PwnedList.com  - Have Your Accounts Been Compromised?
Should I Change My Password? | How Safe Is Your Password?

You might be a victim of Heartbleed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kesi Robocup 2014 ru dide ?

bisharafa nemizaran ye film beshinim mese adam negah konim ...... bacdbakhta cheghad zoor dare beheshoon ....

berid bemirin baba  oghde ie shodan hamashoon .......

their obsession with iran is awesome ......but to hell with all of 'em .....

the streets of tehran is like that of afghanistan or colombia in that movie  its like you're walking downtown hararah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*لیبی ؛ حمله افراد مسلح به پارلمان، فرار نمایندگان پارلمان و لغو انتخاب نخست وزیر*
این گروه ها تاکنون خلع سلاح را نپذیرفته اند. گروه های مسلح قبل از این هم بارها با حمله به ساختمان پارلمان مانع از فعالیت این نهاد شده بودند. مهاجمان به دنبال خواسته های سیاسی و مالی هستند.
گروه های مسلح با حمله به ساختمان پارلمان لیبی، مراسم رای گیری انتخاب نخست وزیر جدید را متوقف کردند. 

به گزارش عصر ایران به نقل از رویترز، سخنگوی پارلمان لیبی اعلام کرد افراد مسلح با حمله به ساختمان پارلمان، گلوله شلیک کردند. این اتفاقات باعث شد نمایندگان پارلمان رای گیری را متوقف کنند. 

شاهدان عینی هم گفتند نمایندگان پارلمان، از ساختمان پارلمان فرار کردند و حادثه به سرعت به پایان رسید اما رای گیری برای انتخاب نخست وزیر جدید به هفته آینده موکول شد. 

دولت لیبی تاکنون از سیطره و کنترل اعضای گروه های مسلح فعال در سرنگونی حکومت معمر قذافی در سال 2011 ناتوان بوده است. 

این گروه ها تاکنون خلع سلاح را نپذیرفته اند. گروه های مسلح قبل از این هم بارها با حمله به ساختمان پارلمان مانع از فعالیت این نهاد شده بودند. مهاجمان به دنبال خواسته های سیاسی و مالی هستند. 

نخست وزیر موقت لیبی یک ماه قبل به این سمت انتخاب شد اما به دلیل محدودیت های اعمال شده از سوی گروه های مسلح، مجبور به استعفا شد. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
this is what i call democracy .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Snow Queen

So... Hello everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

The Snow Queen said:


> So... Hello everyone!


hi there.



haman10 said:


> kesi Robocup 2014 ru dide ?
> 
> bisharafa nemizaran ye film beshinim mese adam negah konim ...... bacdbakhta cheghad zoor dare beheshoon ....
> 
> berid bemirin baba  oghde ie shodan hamashoon .......
> 
> their obccesion with iran is awesome ......but to hell with all of 'em .....
> 
> the streets of tehran is like that of afghanistan or colombia in that movie  its like you're walking downtown hararah


haman arzeshe didan dareh ya berim. bob esfangi mono negah konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> haman arzeshe didan dareh ya berim. bob esfangi mono negah konim


na vali vaghean arzesh nadare ... downloadesh kaamelan sarf hazineye bi khode 

oonam tooye een gerooni benzin  ki dige pool dare bede be hajm vase internet ? 

begaash film "her" ru download kon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

spiderkiller said:


> no comment



ببین من با عرب ها همکلاس بودم، وضعشون از ایرانی ها خیلی بهتره، با سی جی پی ای های 2.80 تا 3 میان آمریکا (البته اگر داتشگاه اجازه بده) البته من چون ایوی لیگ خصوصی بودم از این خبرها نبود. ولی در کل حداقل 2500 دلار در ماه از طرف دولتشون می گیرن، بیمه کامل درمانی دارن، فقط شماره پرونده دانشجوییشون رو به بیمارستان می دن و خود دولت سعودی پرداخت می کنه هزینه ها رو، البته الان کارت هوشمند دادن بهشون، کارشون پس از تحصیل گارانتی است، اکثر این افراد در شرکت نفت عربستان مشغول به کار می شوند. اگر خانه بخوان کرایه کنند و یا ماشین بگیرند دولتشون ضامنشون می شه، در عید ها و مراسم مذهبی هتل های 5 ستاره رو کرایه می کنند و بخور بخور راه می ندازند که بیا و ببین، من هم دعوت کردند چند بار! چند وقت پیش یک پسری برای دوره آموزشی اومده بود آریزونا با یک ماینور رابطه جنسی داشت وصیقه میلیون دلاری گذاشتن که آزادش کنند. خلاصه بهت بگم که وضعشون از ایرانی ها بهتره!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> kesi Robocup 2014 ru dide ?
> 
> bisharafa nemizaran ye film beshinim mese adam negah konim ...... bacdbakhta cheghad zoor dare beheshoon ....
> 
> berid bemirin baba  oghde ie shodan hamashoon .......
> 
> their obccesion with iran is awesome ......but to hell with all of 'em .....
> 
> the streets of tehran is like that of afghanistan or colombia in that movie  its like you're walking downtown hararah


It's not obsession. Every story needs a protagonist and an antagonist. The movie is American so the antagonists will always come from two different camps: either the soviet/Russian camps or Islamic terrorist camp (Iran/Lebanon/Iraq/Afghanistan etc...).

8 years of Nejad barking like a mad dog had its effects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> na vali vaghean arzesh nadare ... downloadesh kaamelan sarf hazineye bi khode
> 
> oonam tooye een gerooni benzin  ki dige pool dare bede be hajm vase internet ?
> 
> begaash film "her" ru download kon .


وسط فیلم رمانتیک خوابم میبره


meanwhile in Ukraine:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> ببین من با عرب ها همکلاس بودم، وضعشون از ایرانی ها خیلی بهتره، با سی جی پی ای های 2.80 تا 3 میان آمریکا (البته اگر داتشگاه اجازه بده) البته من چون ایوی لیگ خصوصی بودم از این خبرها نبود. ولی در کل حداقل 2500 دلار در ماه از طرف دولتشون می گیرن، بیمه کامل درمانی دارن، فقط شماره پرونده دانشجوییشون رو به بیمارستان می دن و خود دولت سعودی پرداخت می کنه هزینه ها رو، البته الان کارت هوشمند دادن بهشون، کارشون پس از تحصیل گارانتی است، اکثر این افراد در شرکت نفت عربستان مشغول به کار می شوند. اگر خانه بخوان کرایه کنند و یا ماشین بگیرند دولتشون ضامنشون می شه، در عید ها و مراسم مذهبی هتل های 5 ستاره رو کرایه می کنند و بخور بخور راه می ندازند که بیا و ببین، من هم دعوت کردند چند بار! چند وقت پیش یک پسری برای دوره آموزشی اومده بود آریزونا با یک ماینور رابطه جنسی داشت وصیقه میلیون دلاری گذاشتن که آزادش کنند. خلاصه بهت بگم که وضعشون از ایرانی ها بهتره!


Chize dige i entezaar daashti?
keshvari ke naft daareh, baayad be daneshjou haash ham berese. fekr kardi ke ounjaa ham ye mosht divoune beheshoun hokoumat mikonand?!!!
man yek chand ta doust az Saudi tou daneshgah daaram. Ageh ye kasi bekhaad khaarej dars bekhoune, kaamel poulesh ra midan. hattaa baraaye undergraduate, che berese be graduate. 1 ya 2 saal ham avvalesh faghat beheshoun poul midan va sar e class haye zabaan baraashoun sabt e naam mikonand. ba'd taazeh sar e forsat, chizi ke doust daarand ra entekhaab mikonand va har chi bekhaan mirand. dolatesh ham kaamel poul beheshoun mide.
haalaa mozhek hast ke ba'zi Iranihaa, daaran arab ha ra maskhare mikonand. mellati ke tou gharn e 21, aakhound behesh hokoumat mikone, az hame bish tar jaaye maskhare shodan daareh.


----------



## rahi2357

after all fighting kicking and screaming..trolling and having FUN! 

*congrats on page 800* of this thread
now give me my award

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Islamic terrorist camp


most of the people view Mko shits more of a terrorist than iran .

again , no one care if you are an Mko or not , but still u in all those idiots out there should know that .

go ahead and reverse the paper (as an iranian idiom says) in any matter , around the world , people think of USAhh more terrorist than iran . dont listen to Gallup BS too  it might get u a sense of humor as always .....




Abii said:


> 8 years of Nejad barking like a mad dog had its effects.


just another bull shit statement from u .

do you want me to list the names of anti-iranian movies before ahmadinejad came into power ?

also i rest my case !!!  cause if he is the reason those pieces of shit are angry at iran , so be it ......

i'll vote for ahmadinejad for next term if thats the case .....

the president of a great nation like iran , should be someone that they frear ..... that they dont bully .....

so now , go cry somewhere else ..... people (if you have any dignity left ) like u choose their avatars as cyrus the Great's flag or derafsh kaviani for that matter , and at the same time talk any BULL SHIT they want behind their country .

you want shah back ? u want iran to be a pathetic US ball licker ? here is what you get :






-------------------------------------------------------------

for time being , iran is free and its people are thriving .....

rest assured that we wont let our motherland down . peace be upon my beloved country

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> after all fighting kicking and screaming..trolling and having FUN!


ye zamani hamash fun bood 

yani fekr konam 600 pagesh male oon zamane  taze ye 300 taee ham azash paak kardan  chon farsi bood posta baad forum software ru ke avaz kardan hameye fontash ajagh vajagh shod 

be har haal shabi ye 30-40 page cherto pert mineveshtim . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> ye zamani hamash fun bood
> 
> yani fekr konam 600 pagesh male oon zamane  taze ye 300 taee ham azash paak kardan  chon farsi bood posta baad forum software ru ke avaz kardan hameye fontash ajagh vajagh shod
> 
> be har haal shabi ye 30-40 page cherto pert mineveshtim . lol



etefaghan asle funesh be hamin jango davahashe  lol





merci tarikhchasho nemidoonestam vali safhate avaliye ro ke didam...
khob hame yejoori yakheshoon ab nashode bood roodarvasi dashtan ba ham
vali alan kherkhere hamo mijavan  ye fazay jalebi mese filme westerne khoob bad zesht peyda karde in thread ba in tafavot ke maha yeki az shakhsiatashim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

INDIC said:


> @
> [SIZE=4][B][URL='https://defence.pk/members/s00r3na.143829/']S00R3NA[/URL][/B][/SIZE] You guys don't spare Arabs. :laugh:





My post wasn't about Arabs at all .

I posted that to show how cruel some people are , No offense to Arabs as they're a race like others and you can find both good and bad people amongst them .

By the way , Iranians are worse than that , Dozens of Iranian environment guards are killed by illegal hunters every year here for money .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spiderkiller

Sam1980 said:


> ببین من با عرب ها همکلاس بودم، وضعشون از ایرانی ها خیلی بهتره، با سی جی پی ای های 2.80 تا 3 میان آمریکا (البته اگر داتشگاه اجازه بده) البته من چون ایوی لیگ خصوصی بودم از این خبرها نبود. ولی در کل حداقل 2500 دلار در ماه از طرف دولتشون می گیرن، بیمه کامل درمانی دارن، فقط شماره پرونده دانشجوییشون رو به بیمارستان می دن و خود دولت سعودی پرداخت می کنه هزینه ها رو، البته الان کارت هوشمند دادن بهشون، کارشون پس از تحصیل گارانتی است، اکثر این افراد در شرکت نفت عربستان مشغول به کار می شوند. اگر خانه بخوان کرایه کنند و یا ماشین بگیرند دولتشون ضامنشون می شه، در عید ها و مراسم مذهبی هتل های 5 ستاره رو کرایه می کنند و بخور بخور راه می ندازند که بیا و ببین، من هم دعوت کردند چند بار! چند وقت پیش یک پسری برای دوره آموزشی اومده بود آریزونا با یک ماینور رابطه جنسی داشت وصیقه میلیون دلاری گذاشتن که آزادش کنند. خلاصه بهت بگم که وضعشون از ایرانی ها بهتره!


خب وضعشون بهتره که بهتره اصلا بدتره یا نه برای من هیچ اهمیتی نداره اونا چیکار میکنن یک عکس تو نت دیدم که ذات یک گروه رو نشون داد کپی پیست کردم کاری ندارم بیمه درمانی میگیرن یا دارن تو اینور اونور چه غلطی میکنن بالای عکس هم عرض کردم نو کامنت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5




----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> kososher kamtar begoo haji


midooni bazi vaghta azat khosham miad .....

yani kam nemiari ...... ba yek one liner saro tah ghazie ru ham miari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rahi2357 said:


> after all fighting kicking and screaming..trolling and having FUN!
> 
> *congrats on page 800* of this thread
> now give me my award



Is it chest thumping or tummy thumping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

@haman10 salam dadash. migam shoma etela darid in khabare ke ieki do rooze oomade raje be namaieshe mooshake atomie arabestan doroste ia na? iani arabestan mooshak ba kolahake atomi dare ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

spiderkiller said:


> @haman10 salam dadash. migam shoma etela darid in khabare ke ieki do rooze oomade raje be namaieshe mooshake atomie arabestan doroste ia na? iani arabestan mooshak ba kolahake atomi dare ?



nababa in mooshaka 27 sal pish az chin kharidari shodano raghame daghighesh beyne 30 ta 60 farvandeo hame kolahake mamooliye enfejari daran va be dalayele amniatiye chin bordeshoon be yek sevome versione chini kahesh peyda karde ke mishe chizi hodoode 1000 kilometr. dar zemn fekr mikonam hamashoon silo paye bashan oon mooshakayi ke be arabestan forookhte shode. khabaresh bara in pichide ke bara avalin bare ke arabestan in masmasaka ro namayesh mide
rasti bebakhshid az @haman10 porsidi man j dadam  @haman10 age doroogh migam begoo doroogh migi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> nababa in mooshaka 27 sal pish az chin kharidari shodano raghame daghighesh beyne 30 ta 60 farvandeo hame kolahake mamooliye enfejari daran va be dalayele amniatiye chin bordeshoon be yek sevome versione chini kahesh peyda karde ke mishe chizi hodoode 1000 kilometr. dar zemn fekr mikonam hamashoon silo paye bashan oon mooshakayi ke be arabestan forookhte shode. khabaresh bara in pichide ke bara avalin bare ke arabestan in masmasaka ro namayesh mide
> rasti bebakhshid az @haman10 porsidi man j dadam  @haman10 age doroogh migam begoo doroogh migi


Na, eshtebaaheh.
Arabestaan, az chin, yek noe jadid ham kharide ke DF-21 hast. Az Pakistan ham moushak kharideh, vali te'daadesh va khabar hanouz rasmi nashodeh. Dar mored e bahs e atomi ham, kheyli khoub ba Pakistan va China collaboration daarand. tou in razmaayesh e akhireshoun ham, az in 2 ta da'vat karde boudand ke biyaan va razmaayesheshoun ra bebinand. shaaye'aat in hast ke az Pakestan, te'daad e mahdoudi bomb ham kharidand, vali in serfan dar had e shaaye'e hast. gar che kheyli ham ba'id nist chon in arabestan boud ke poul e barnaame ye atomi ye pakestan ra daad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 I understood some of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @rmi5 I understood some of it.


BTW, can ELITE members give positive/negative ratings?


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> BTW, can ELITE members give positive/negative ratings?



No I can't. BTW I understood some of the Persian words you wrote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Na, eshtebaaheh.
> Arabestaan, az chin, yek noe jadid ham kharide ke DF-21 hast. Az Pakistan ham moushak kharideh, vali te'daadesh va khabar hanouz rasmi nashodeh. Dar mored e bahs e atomi ham, kheyli khoub ba Pakistan va China collaboration daarand. tou in razmaayesh e akhireshoun ham, az in 2 ta da'vat karde boudand ke biyaan va razmaayesheshoun ra bebinand. shaaye'aat in hast ke az Pakestan, te'daad e mahdoudi bomb ham kharidand, vali in serfan dar had e shaaye'e hast. gar che kheyli ham ba'id nist chon in arabestan boud ke poul e barnaame ye atomi ye pakestan ra daad.


df-21 ro ke hanouz nakhardand fagat pishnahadeh kharid ro dadan. vali be in pakistan va china dar har sorat etemadi nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> df-21 ro ke hanouz nakhardiand fagat pishnahadeh kharid ro dadan. vali be in pakistan va china dar har sorat etemadi nist.


Ghaziyeh injaast ke inhaa mikhaan kam kam amrica ra raazi konand ke beheshoun ejaaze bede ke bomb e atom daashte baashand. Inja 2 ta bahs matrah hast: 1)Israel ke raazi be chenin chizi nemisheh 2)Ba tavjjoh be inke tolid e naft e US be sheddat ziyaad shode, va tou 1-2 saal e aayandeh az arabestan ham bishtar misheh va ta maximum 10 saal dige az naft e khaareji be kolli bi niyaaz misheh, dige khaavarmiyaaneh chandaan baraash mohem nist, va already daareh nirouhaash ra be Far East montaghel mikoneh. ballance e in 2 aamel, ta'yin mikoneh ke amrica be arabestan, chenin ejaaze bede ya na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Ghaziyeh injaast ke inhaa mikhaan kam kam amrica ra raazi konand ke beheshoun ejaaze bede ke bomb e atom daashte baashand. Inja 2 ta bahs matrah hast: 1)Israel ke raazi be chenin chizi nemisheh 2)Ba tavjjoh be inke tolid e naft e US be sheddat ziyaad shode, va tou 1-2 saal e aayandeh az arabestan ham bishtar misheh va ta maximum 10 saal dige az naft e khaareji be kolli bi niyaaz misheh, dige khaavarmiyaaneh chandaan baraash mohem nist, va already daareh nirouhaash ra be Far East montaghel mikoneh. ballance e in 2 aamel, ta'yin mikoneh ke amrica be arabestan, chenin ejaaze bede ya na.


kamelan dorosteh, vali be nazareh man ehtemaleh inke US be arabestan ejazeh dastyabi be selahe atomi ro bedeh sefr hastesh. chon hokomat arabestan fard mehvar hast va ba taghireh afrad estrategy ham taghir mikone. tanha rahe momken dor zadeneh US hastesh ke onam az in gulf state ha bar nemiad .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> hat you eat, like Kalleh Paacheh, is disgusting for non-Iranians.



Kelle Paça.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> kamelan dorosteh, vali be nazareh man ehtemaleh inke US be arabestan ejazeh dastyabi be selahe atomi ro bedeh sefr hastesh. chon hokomat arabestan fard mehvar hast va ba taghireh afrad estrategy ham taghir mikone. tanha rahe momken dor zadeneh US hastesh ke onam az in gulf state ha bar nemiad .


Na, ghaziyeh intor ke shoma fekr mikoni ham nist. Ageh naft e ME dige arzeshesh ra baraaye amrica az dast bede, ehtemaale inke amrica ham dar in mored kam tar hassaas baasheh hast. be alaaveh, age gharaar be kharid baasheh, ham pakestan ghat'an foroushande ye asli khaahad boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Kelle Paça.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Na, ghaziyeh intor ke shoma fekr mikoni ham nist. Ageh naft e ME dige arzeshesh ra baraaye amrica az dast bede, ehtemaale inke amrica ham dar in mored kam tar hassaas baasheh hast. be alaaveh, age gharaar be kharid baasheh, ham pakestan ghat'an foroushande ye asli khaahad boud.


gaboul vali masaleh amniateh Israel vasateh aghe kolahake hastei ro amrika dar ekhtiar arabestan garar bede. amalan ba aipac daroftadeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> gaboul vali masaleh amniateh Israel vasateh aghe kolahake hastei ro amrika dar ekhtiar arabestan garar bede. amalan ba aipac daroftadeh.


Doroste, vali AIPAC ham nofouz e mahdoudi daareh. lobby ye arab ha ham be sheddat dar US ghavi hast. dar har sourat, niyaazi ham nist ke US be tor e mostaghim beheshoun ejaaze bede, vali mitoune be tor e gheyr rasmi, cheshmesh ra be ghaziyeh bebandeh va care nakone. dar har sourat, baayad sabr kard va did ke chi pish miyaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Lol , a little kid is throwing strategic assessments at us 

@rahi2357 @spiderkiller : ghaziye eene : chin yek mooshak be esme Dongfeng-3 ya DF-3 ru chandin sale pish mifrooshe be arabestan . 

mooshak DF-3 , hodood 3000km bord dare ba tavanaee haml kolahak hastei . AMA , ama joonam baratoon bege  ke een mooshaki ke chin be arabestan dare yek seri tafavot haye topl  ba noskheye aslish dare :

1- tavanaye haml kolahak hastei ru nadare 2-bordesh kootah tar hast 

een chizae ke dar mored DF-21 chert hast va saudia hanooz DF-21 nakharide . ama daran goftegoo mikonan dar moredesh .
be har haal een mooshak ham agar forookhte beshe , bedoon kolahak hastei hast .

======================

hala chand ta nokteye dige dar mored DF-3 :

1- tarahiye 40 sale pish chin  

2- besiar bozorg ba RCS kheyli bozorg ke baes mishe har systeme radari mese aab khordan tashkisesh bede 

3- deghat (CEP) hodood 300 meter !!! yani rasman nabood !! 

hamin nokaat baes mishe ke dar soorat shelik be samt yek keshvari mese iran , ham be rahati zade beshe ham inke hata age az AD network ham begzare bazam hich arzesh tactici nadashte bashe (chon deghatesh 300 metere ) ......

tanha elati ke alan be sare zaboona oftade eene ke saudia taze neshoon dade een mooshakashoo. 

peace

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Targon

Do they teach you how to write in Latin alphabet at schools or you're learning it yourself ?


----------



## haman10

Targon said:


> Do they teach you how to write in Latin alphabet at schools or you're learning it yourself ?


its not like the romanized urdu . in fingilish (LOL) , you simply replace the farsi word with the english equvilent .

for example : you should replace "ت" with "T" . and thats it and no school in iran teaches this

@BordoEnes what happened to you man ? ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> Lol , a little kid is throwing strategic assessments at us
> 
> @rahi2357 @spiderkiller : ghaziye eene : chin yek mooshak be esme Dongfeng-3 ya DF-3 ru chandin sale pish mifrooshe be arabestan .
> 
> mooshak DF-3 , hodood 3000km bord dare ba tavanaee haml kolahak hastei . AMA , ama joonam baratoon bege  ke een mooshaki ke chin be arabestan dare yek seri tafavot haye topl  ba noskheye aslish dare :
> 
> 1- tavanaye haml kolahak hastei ru nadare 2-bordesh kootah tar hast
> 
> een chizae ke dar mored DF-21 chert hast va saudia hanooz DF-21 nakharide . ama daran goftegoo mikonan dar moredesh .
> be har haal een mooshak ham agar forookhte beshe , bedoon kolahak hastei hast .
> 
> ======================
> 
> hala chand ta nokteye dige dar mored DF-3 :
> 
> 1- tarahiye 40 sale pish chin
> 
> 2- besiar bozorg ba RCS kheyli bozorg ke baes mishe har systeme radari mese aab khordan tashkisesh bede
> 
> 3- deghat (CEP) hodood 300 meter !!! yani rasman nabood !!
> 
> hamin nokaat baes mishe ke dar soorat shelik be samt yek keshvari mese iran , ham be rahati zade beshe ham inke hata age az AD network ham begzare bazam hich arzesh tactici nadashte bashe (chon deghatesh 300 metere ) ......
> 
> tanha elati ke alan be sare zaboona oftade eene ke saudia taze neshoon dade een mooshakashoo.
> 
> peace



farmayeshe shoma dorost @haman10 jan ama khob pishe pay shoma yeki az karbarane karshenase tahghighate estrategic kheyli az mavazine osooli va zavayaye elmi ba sanad fatva dadand ke arabestan hamin halasham bombe atom dare ya bezoodi mikhareo hame mishinan negah mikonan... va kholase natijeye in tahlilhay foghe karshenasane in bood ke dige harki too irane 2 rah bishtar nadare 

1 keshavro tajziye konido tikehasho be azarbayjan ya arabestan vasle bezanid shayad ba khaye maliye araba joone salem be dar bebarid ( hamoon raahi ke karshenase mohtaramemoon entekhab farmoodand)

2 vasiatnamatoono zood benvisin ke hamin roozast ke arabestan irano bombarane atomi kone...

 lol
khodaya khande ro az ma nagir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> khodaya khande ro az ma nagir


khoda nakoshat ... terekidam az khande .... 



===========

man VPNam nemidoonam chera 2 rooze nemire tooye ********* ....

asaabam khoord shod baw  @Ostad @rahi2357 agha shoma ham hamin moshkelo darin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


> Do they teach you how to write in Latin alphabet at schools or you're learning it yourself ?



People do it themselves it seems, keyboards in non-Latin scripts are huge headache.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> No, there is no latinized standard for farsi.  people just replace letters with their closest counterpart in English alphabet.



I use some online typewriter(automatic Latin to our script) to write Hindi otherwise it will take I hour to write a simple sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> I use some online typewriter(automatic Latin to our script) to write Hindi otherwise it will take I hour to write a simple sentence.



Yuh, there is a similar system for farsi as well, and I use it to type farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> @KingMamba Mamayjaan why you quarreling with Iranis.
> 
> *S00R3NA* You guys don't spare Arabs.



No quarrels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> basiji ammate


mage bade ? man basijiam 

deletam bekhaad ......

ghahram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khoda nakoshat ... terekidam az khande ....
> 
> 
> 
> ===========
> 
> man VPNam nemidoonam chera 2 rooze nemire tooye ********* ....
> 
> asaabam khoord shod baw  @Ostad @rahi2357 agha shoma ham hamin moshkelo darin ?


 nope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> nope


pa man az koja gheyr ghanooni download konam ? 

 ********* akhareshe vojdanan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

Is there still any nomads in Iranian Azerbaijan ? I know there were a lot of nomads in the past, do people today care about their historical tribe/family ? for example my family is not nomadic for generations but we know from which tribe we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> pa man az koja gheyr ghanooni download konam ?
> 
> ********* akhareshe vojdanan ...


 ehtemalan masoline ********* chon copy right ro raayat nakardi accounteto bastan 
try searching in filestube.



Targon said:


> Is there still any nomads in Iranian Azerbaijan ? I know there were a lot of nomads in the past, do people today care about their historical tribe/family ? for example my family is not nomadic for generations but we know from which tribe we are.


 your short answer is yes but ask @rmi5 he is the expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> pa man az koja gheyr ghanooni download konam ?
> 
> ********* akhareshe vojdanan ...



bara chi baz nemikone?? che payami mide?
fg ham bazesh mikone ke. hotspotsheild hata..
khodayish rast migi hamechi dare  copy righto be fana dade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Targon said:


> Is there still any nomads in Iranian Azerbaijan ? I know there were a lot of nomads in the past, do people today care about their historical tribe/family ? for example my family is not nomadic for generations but we know from which tribe we are.


Shahseven are still nomads but rest of Azerbaijanis are settled in cities and vilages. many people know their roots, specially, if they are from big, or famous tribes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

@rmi5 why every Iranian living in Iran gets called Basiji do non Basijis have no access to the internet or something? Sounds like a funny question but I am being dead serious I heard basij gets benefits over non basijis exactly what benefits?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Targon said:


> Is there still any nomads in Iranian Azerbaijan ? I know there were a lot of nomads in the past, do people today care about their historical tribe/family ? for example my family is not nomadic for generations but we know from which tribe we are.



Hi .

We still have nomads in our country .

This post might be useful :

This paradise is called Iran | Page 67

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> @rmi5 why every Iranian living in Iran gets called Basiji do non Basijis have no access to the internet or something? Sounds like a funny question but I am being dead serious I heard basij gets benefits over non basijis exactly what benefits?


there are some other members as well, like ghara ghan and uhuhu, but the point is that the censorship is so heavy and non-basijis in Iran are afraid of getting monitored and jailed.
As an example, a few months ago, Satter Beheshti, who was a simple worker, got tortured and killed after he criticized mullahs in his private weblog. his weblog had barely 100 viewers.



S00R3NA said:


> Hi .
> 
> We still have nomads in our country .
> 
> This post might be useful :
> 
> This paradise is called Iran | Page 67


I think they are Shehseven nomads. @ASQ-1918 is from Mughan region. @ASQ-1918 , brother, are these pictures from shahseven?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> two of my acquaintances martyred in Iran-Iraq war, one of them was a close relative. So, at least try to be respectful for the ones who martyred for our welfare.
> .



well , i am sorry . god bless them .
i am respectful for them . i wish you respect them too
peace


----------



## ASQ-1918

rmi5 said:


> brother, are these pictures from shahseven?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

KingMamba said:


> @rmi5 why every Iranian living in Iran gets called Basiji do non Basijis have no access to the internet or something? Sounds like a funny question but I am being dead serious I heard basij gets benefits over non basijis exactly what benefits?


access to internet is equal for every one, today Basij has about 12 million member, and since Basij is a semi reserve army, it's pretty natural to see them more in the defense related forums. but that's not the reason for seeing the word Basiji in this forum. here those anti Iranian members (including the one you mentioned ) who wants to spread their B.S against Iranian government call the Iranian members as Basiji.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> how about going dutch?



Are you serious ? What are you going to do in Netherlands ?


----------



## rahi2357

Sinan said:


> Are you serious ? What are you going to do in Netherlands ?


lol  that's a phrase bro. going dutch means sharing all cost. for example we buy a cake.you pay half of it and i pay the other half

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> lol  that's a phrase bro. going dutch means sharing all cost. for example we buy a cake.you pay half of it and i pay the other half



Ohh, i know it we call that "German style". 

And i thought you wanted to go to holland and party hard there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Sinan said:


> Ohh, i know it we call that "German style".
> 
> And i thought you wanted to go to holland and party hard there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


>



Let me tell you. 

I went on a Eurotrip while I was in University.

20 days for: Athens, Bari, Roma, Florence, Venice, Milano, Monaco, Barcelona, Madrid, Paris

10 days for.* Amsterdam  *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> bara chi baz nemikone?? che payami mide?
> fg ham bazesh mikone ke. hotspotsheild hata..
> khodayish rast migi hamechi dare  copy righto be fana dade


are vala ... akhare site laa masab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Sinan said:


> Let me tell you.
> 
> I went on a Eurotrip while I was in University.
> 
> 20 days for: Athens, Bari, Roma, Florence, Venice, Milano, Monaco, Barcelona, Madrid, Paris
> 
> 10 days for.* Amsterdam  *



agreed ! i saw in tv . sounds like fantasy land
wish me more time and money and i am there each eyd 



haman10 said:


> are vala ... akhare site laa masab



vali azin sita hast bazam . too search bezan " yahoo answers free movie music dl sites "
vpneto ham avaz kon shayad beshe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sup guys, what are you talking behind my back?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Prince of Persia

Full Moon said:


> Don't be harsh on him man. Give him a credit. Not because of his successful hunt, but because his ancestors prevented you from doing the unattractive stuff below.



Of course the irony is that your religion Islam is plagiarised from the Judaism which it self was influenced heavily by Zoroastrianism. You pathetic Bedouins can only steal cultures since your lizard hunting, camel riding culture is pure embarssement to humanity.

Remember this kid, Zoroastrianism was the first monotheistic faith on the planet, it created the concept of heaven and hell, judgement day, one god and a devil. I can't expect someone from a desert who spend his days hunting/eating lizards to understand 3000 year old history. If it was not for Zoroastrianism, you would still be pagans.

Do you like your lizard with ketchup?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> @rmi5 why every Iranian living in Iran gets called Basiji do non Basijis have no access to the internet or something? Sounds like a funny question but I am being dead serious I heard basij gets benefits over non basijis exactly what benefits?


People living in Iran rarely post anything negative online as they could be endangering themselves and their families. That's why 90% of these lot are diseased. We have a couple of sane posters living in Iran, but they try to limit what they say as well.



Prince of Persia said:


> Of course the irony is that your religion Islam is plagiarised from the Judaism which it self was influenced heavily by Zoroastrianism. You pathetic Bedouins can only steal cultures since your lizard hunting, camel riding culture is pure embarssement to humanity.
> 
> Remember this kid, Zoroastrianism was the first monotheistic faith on the planet, it created the concept of heaven and hell, judgement day, one god and a devil. I can't expect someone from a desert who spend his days hunting/eating lizards to understand 3000 year old history. If it was not for Zoroastrianism, you would still be pagans.
> *
> Do you like your lizard with ketchup?*


No tomatoes in sandistan. They probably sprinkle it with some sand seasoning instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

Remember the conversation we had a long time ago about taxes in Canada vs the US? 

Check this out. I win  (richest middle class in the world based on median after tax salaries). Since 2000, Canadian incomes have risen by 19.7% while in the US they've only gone up by 0.3%!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Remember the conversation we had a long time ago about taxes in Canada vs the US?
> 
> Check this out. I win  (richest middle class in the world based on median after tax salaries). Since 2000, Canadian incomes have risen by 19.7% while in the US they've only gone up by 0.3%!!!



LOL, Dude, I like Canadian spirit. Previously, americans were mocking Canadian dollar, (we still do to be honest  ) because of its colorful appearance (LOL), ... but after Canadian dollar value got higher than US dollar, you guys got proud of Canadian dollar. But, you know it was only due to fluctuations in the economy and temporarily. I believe this case is the same again.  Anyway, congrats to Canadians,



although this fluctuations are not surprising in the economy  , and at the end, US would have the upper hand again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Prince of Persia said:


> Of course the irony is that your religion Islam is plagiarised from the Judaism which it self was influenced heavily by Zoroastrianism. You pathetic Bedouins can only steal cultures since your lizard hunting, camel riding culture is pure embarssement to humanity.
> 
> Remember this kid, Zoroastrianism was the first monotheistic faith on the planet, it created the concept of heaven and hell, judgement day, one god and a devil. I can't expect someone from a desert who spend his days hunting/eating lizards to understand 3000 year old history. If it was not for Zoroastrianism, you would still be pagans.
> 
> Do you like your lizard with ketchup?


That does not make sense, man. How can someone bash Islam in a comment, as you did, and still be a hardcore mullah lover? That really does not make any sense at all. I have only seen some crazy ex-commies/leftists who do so. Another one was a crazy named Surenas. I hope you are not any of them.


----------



## Prince of Persia

rmi5 said:


> That does not make sense, man. How can someone bash Islam in a comment, as you did, and still be a hardcore mullah lover? That really does not make any sense at all. I have only seen some crazy ex-commies/leftists who do so. Another one was a crazy named Surenas. I hope you are not any of them.



Your problem is that you think just because I am interested in Iran's military and advancement and I defend it, that somehow automatically makes me a "mullah lover". I am probably less of a mullah lover than you are, so maybe you should not jump to conclusions.
I will defend Iran's achievements, it has nothing to do with mullas, you think mullas make nanotechnology advancements?
I am not affiliated with any political entity, nor am I religious.

You can bash Iran's "Islamic" republic all you want, I don't care. I believe the "Islamic" republic is a false creation by some arab ayatolla wanabe's. They have no place in Iran. But what you need to understand is that they are only a chapter in Iran's history, they will disappear and Iran will go back to being proper great nation free of these parasites. Anyway, you can bash the Islamic republic, but don't bash the hard work of the engineers/ scientists who are trying to defend Iran. Don't see it as they are working for the mullah...see it as they are helping defend Iran from these regional scums like the wahabis.

We Iranian can defend Iran at the same time as being anti mullah. I have relatives in Iran whom are scientists, doctors etc etc and they are doing great work for Iran, and they sure as hell ain't pro-Islam/mullah.

Btw, the fact you're flying that flag in your avatar does not make you seem anti mullah but rather a being who is just as bad as them. At least they aren't trying to split Iran into fake artificially created parts. If you wanna defend Iran, do it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

@Abii

I think I saw you say you did not like that new film called "The physician" (sorry if I misunderstood).
Anyway I saw it and I really liked it. It had a little anti mullah element to it as well. How come you didn't like it?


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> LOL, Dude, I like Canadian spirit. Previously, americans were mocking Canadian dollar, (we still do to be honest  ) because of its colorful appearance (LOL), ... but after Canadian dollar value got higher than US dollar, you guys got proud of Canadian dollar. But, you know it was only due to fluctuations in the economy and temporarily. I believe this case is the same again.  Anyway, congrats to Canadians,
> 
> 
> 
> although this fluctuations are not surprising in the economy  , and at the end, US would have the upper hand again.


This isn't about the dollar. Canadian salaries have been going up every year and since 2000 they're up 20% to US' 0.3%. This is after tax too.
Check out the trend lines:
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/u...ass-is-no-longer-the-worlds-richest.html?_r=0

The dollar is a different issue.

I don't see USA ever getting on its feet again. Certainly the country's top earners are killing the rest of the world, but when it comes to the middle class, they're losing out big time. By 2020 a lot of the European countries will have surpassed the US as well.

Back in the day, the auto industry employed the most number of Americans out of any other industry and they paid their workers around 50 an hour (based on today's dollar). Today, Wal-Mart is the number one employer and pays an average of 7.50 an hour!!! Without drastic change in American sociopolitical atmosphere, there's no hope for the American middle class. That's not to say they're doing bad today, but the advantages are slipping away and in some cases others have surpassed the US, perhaps forever.

Here we have salary increases annually, above the inflation rate too, while in the US it's almost zero and it has been for almost 2 decades. The republinuts killed the minimum wage bill today btw.



Prince of Persia said:


> @Abii
> 
> I think I saw you say you did not like that new film called "The physician" (sorry if I misunderstood).
> Anyway I saw it and I really liked it. It had a little anti mullah element to it as well. How come you didn't like it?


I haven't seen it yet. I might have said that I didn't like the trailer.



Prince of Persia said:


> Your problem is that you think just because I am interested in Iran's military and advancement and I defend it, that somehow automatically makes me a "mullah lover". I am probably less of a mullah lover than you are, so maybe you should not jump to conclusions.
> I will defend Iran's achievements, it has nothing to do with mullas, you think mullas make nanotechnology advancements?
> I am not affiliated with any political entity, nor am I religious.
> 
> You can bash Iran's "Islamic" republic all you want, I don't care. I believe the "Islamic" republic is a false creation by some arab ayatolla wanabe's. They have no place in Iran. But what you need to understand is that they are only a chapter in Iran's history, they will disappear and Iran will go back to being proper great nation free of these parasites. Anyway, you can bash the Islamic republic, but don't bash the hard work of the engineers/ scientists who are trying to defend Iran. Don't see it as they are working for the mullah...see it as they are helping defend Iran from these regional scums like the wahabis.
> 
> We Iranian can defend Iran at the same time as being anti mullah. I have relatives in Iran whom are scientists, doctors etc etc and they are doing great work for Iran, and they sure as hell ain't pro-Islam/mullah.
> 
> Btw, the fact you're flying that flag in your avatar does not make you seem anti mullah but rather a being who is just as bad as them. At least they aren't trying to split Iran into fake artificially created parts. If you wanna defend Iran, do it right.


I was exactly like you once. You can go back and check my early posts. I had the same way of thinking as you. Just like you, I hated the mullahs and the regime, but acted like an apologist b/c I thought I was defending Iran. What a fool I was.

Just like me, you will change as well and realize that the mullahs are 1000000000 worse than any enemy you can imagine. All the so called "achievements" are also nothing but smokes and mirrors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Prince of Persia said:


> Your problem is that you think just because I am interested in Iran's military and advancement and I defend it, that somehow automatically makes me a "mullah lover". I am probably less of a mullah lover than you are, so maybe you should not jump to conclusions.
> I will defend Iran's achievements, it has nothing to do with mullas, you think mullas make nanotechnology advancements?
> I am not affiliated with any political entity, nor am I religious.
> 
> You can bash Iran's "Islamic" republic all you want, I don't care. I believe the "Islamic" republic is a false creation by some arab ayatolla wanabe's. They have no place in Iran. But what you need to understand is that they are only a chapter in Iran's history, they will disappear and Iran will go back to being proper great nation free of these parasites. Anyway, you can bash the Islamic republic, but don't bash the hard work of the engineers/ scientists who are trying to defend Iran. Don't see it as they are working for the mullah...see it as they are helping defend Iran from these regional scums like the wahabis.
> 
> We Iranian can defend Iran at the same time as being anti mullah. I have relatives in Iran whom are scientists, doctors etc etc and they are doing great work for Iran, and they sure as hell ain't pro-Islam/mullah.
> 
> Btw, the fact you're flying that flag in your avatar does not make you seem anti mullah but rather a being who is just as bad as them. At least they aren't trying to split Iran into fake artificially created parts. If you wanna defend Iran, do it right.


Isnt it dangerous to talk like that when your living in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

xenon54 said:


> Isnt it dangerous to talk like that when your living in Iran?



I am living in England 



Abii said:


> I was exactly like you once. You can go back and check my early posts. I had the same way of thinking as you. Just like you, I hated the mullahs and the regime, but acted like an apologist b/c I thought I was defending Iran. What a fool I was.
> 
> Just like me, you will change as well and realize that the mullahs are 1000000000 worse than any enemy you can imagine. All the so called "achievements" are also nothing but smokes and mirrors.



Bro fck the mulla's. Behind these parasites there are real Iranians working for thei country. I say this because I know/ am related to some of them. The mulla's are like a internal infection, we need to remove them without causing too much damage to the host. Unfortunately, it seems Iranian people's appetite for revolution is down so what needs to happen is these mullas need to die out of existence. They can't control Iran from their death beds. The Iranian youth have not love for these animals, the youth are the future. 

We can't do anything about mullahs, I live in the UK. The best I can do is back those people who are trying to make their nation advance. This is what I do. Lets be thankful these creatures actually allow scientific development unlike the wahabi countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Prince of Persia said:


> Your problem is that you think just because I am interested in Iran's military and advancement and I defend it, that somehow automatically makes me a "mullah lover". I am probably less of a mullah lover than you are, so maybe you should not jump to conclusions.
> I will defend Iran's achievements, it has nothing to do with mullas, you think mullas make nanotechnology advancements?
> I am not affiliated with any political entity, nor am I religious.
> 
> You can bash Iran's "Islamic" republic all you want, I don't care. I believe the "Islamic" republic is a false creation by some arab ayatolla wanabe's. They have no place in Iran. But what you need to understand is that they are only a chapter in Iran's history, they will disappear and Iran will go back to being proper great nation free of these parasites. Anyway, you can bash the Islamic republic, but don't bash the hard work of the engineers/ scientists who are trying to defend Iran. Don't see it as they are working for the mullah...see it as they are helping defend Iran from these regional scums like the wahabis.
> 
> We Iranian can defend Iran at the same time as being anti mullah. I have relatives in Iran whom are scientists, doctors etc etc and they are doing great work for Iran, and they sure as hell ain't pro-Islam/mullah.
> 
> Btw, the fact you're flying that flag in your avatar does not make you seem anti mullah but rather a being who is just as bad as them. At least they aren't trying to split Iran into fake artificially created parts. If you wanna defend Iran, do it right.



Dude, Your post is 100% similar to @Abii's previous posts, and even in some extent to some of my previous posts. That's a good point, since you would probably change like how Abii changed and will become a more practically thinking person. Dude, if your relatives have been working, researching, ... in Iran, I , myself, have done research there, and have been in contact with the work space of Iran. So, I have experienced or saw by myself what others may have told you. That's why I can easily understand that their so called progresses are only bunch of hoax, since I know what are their real capabilities, and their management, and system, and ...
Anyway, let's not miss the main point here. It is very important to stick to our main problem and concentrate our energy, and efforts to solve it. Now tell me what is the main problem of Iran? Wahabis? Arabs? ...? Dude, the main enemy are mullahs, and we need to concentrate on this issue. it is the main point here.
About the flag, my flag represent Azerbaijanis of Iran, who are an oppressed ethnicity in Iran. In contrast to you and Abii, my issue is not limited to mullahs and it is much larger. You are not from a Turkic or semite ethnicity in Iran, so it will be hard for you to understand our problems. We hated Pahlavis as well. Since they were hardly trying to oppress us. The point is that I have faced a lot of discrimination in this forum from other Iranian members only because of my ethnicity. There was a troll, named surenas who was constantly writing racist comments about us. my flag is like a big middle finger to all racists who want to assimilate Azerbaijanis with themselves. It is not about separatism, or political means at all, but it is about representing an oppressed but proud and strong nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> This isn't about the dollar. Canadian salaries have been going up every year and since 2000 they're up 20% to US' 0.3%. This is after tax too.
> Check out the trend lines:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/u...ass-is-no-longer-the-worlds-richest.html?_r=0
> 
> The dollar is a different issue.
> 
> I don't see USA ever getting on its feet again. Certainly the country's top earners are killing the rest of the world, but when it comes to the middle class, they're losing out big time. By 2020 a lot of the European countries will have surpassed the US as well.
> 
> Back in the day, the auto industry employed the most number of Americans out of any other industry and they paid their workers around 50 an hour (based on today's dollar). Today, Wal-Mart is the number one employer and pays an average of 7.50 an hour!!! Without drastic change in American sociopolitical atmosphere, there's no hope for the American middle class. That's not to say they're doing bad today, but the advantages are slipping away and in some cases others have surpassed the US, perhaps forever.
> 
> Here we have salary increases annually, above the inflation rate too, while in the US it's almost zero and it has been for almost 2 decades. The republinuts killed the minimum wage bill today btw.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it yet. I might have said that I didn't like the trailer.
> 
> I was exactly like you once. You can go back and check my early posts. I had the same way of thinking as you. Just like you, I hated the mullahs and the regime, but acted like an apologist b/c I thought I was defending Iran. What a fool I was.
> 
> Just like me, you will change as well and realize that the mullahs are 1000000000 worse than any enemy you can imagine. All the so called "achievements" are also nothing but smokes and mirrors.



We need a republican president again. Obama is making people lazy by giving free foods, and ... these acts are populistic and socialistic manner and it is not in harmony with american spirit and capitalism. I am sure everything would get better if the democrat dominated media allow people to think realistically, and return US back on its tracks of success again. These goons in ME are also getting too bold again, which is another outcome of a democrat administration. US needed to f*** Libyans after their attack to US embassy at Benghazi, but the lenient democrat administration tried to peacefully ignore it. Just like how carter was lenient with mullahs. Anyway, these mullah goons were also getting bold again, but hopefully obama changed his policies regarding mullahs a bit which made mullahs to knee. Just imagine what would happen if he wanted to choose a more harsh policy about mullah goons. Anyway, I think the current situation is just a temporarily fluctuation, and US will be back on tracks again, specially by having a republican president in the next elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Prince of Persia said:


> I am living in England
> 
> 
> 
> Bro fck the mulla's. Behind these parasites there are real Iranians working for thei country. I say this because I know/ am related to some of them. The mulla's are like a internal infection, we need to remove them without causing too much damage to the host. Unfortunately, it seems Iranian people's appetite for revolution is down so what needs to happen is these mullas need to die out of existence. They can't control Iran from their death beds. The Iranian youth have not love for these animals, the youth are the future.
> 
> We can't do anything about mullahs, I live in the UK. The best I can do is back those people who are trying to make their nation advance. This is what I do. Lets be thankful these creatures actually allow scientific development unlike the wahabi countries.


No, No, No. 
How can you cure a cancer without any side effects? is it possible? obviously no. That's why I am pointing out to be a practical instead of idealist person. Again, you are driving toward a wrong way, again. focus on the main issue. mullahs may be better than Wahabis, or South Pole penguins, but it does not matter. The point is that they are parasites and need to be removed. BTW, these creatures are 100% against real scientific achievements. That's why they don't spend a penny on science related research. all of what they care about is their missiles, khompaareh Salavati, and these toys. You can go to Sharif and Tehran University. many of their equipment are from Shah era. even I have seen red sun and lion sign, instead of red crescent, on their first aid kits.  These goons are reluctant to pay even one Rial for any research, or equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@haman10 @Abii @rmi5 @Prince of Persia I want to ask some history, who ended the Greek rule in Iran after Alexander defeated Darius.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @haman10 @Abii @rmi5 @Prince of Persia I want to ask some history, who ended the Greek rule in Iran after Alexander defeated Darius.



This part of history is a bit controversial. We know that seleucids came after Alexander, but, it is not clear that when they got removed. Iranologists say that Parthian defeated selucids, but they also admit that it seems that the country has not been united at that time and it has been ruled by different separate dynasties. But, some other historians disagree with this theory, since all of the coins from Parthian era have Greek format. even the architecture of buildings of Parthian era is purely greek. So, there is a disagreement about this era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Hello friends! Wanted to drop in to say hello and wish you all a nice weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

KAL-EL said:


> Hello friends! Wanted to drop in to say hello and wish you all a nice weekend


Thank you buddy  I wish likewise for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> This part of history is a bit controversial. We know that seleucids came after Alexander, but, it is not clear that when they got removed. Iranologists say that Parthian defeated selucids, but they also admit that it seems that the country has not been united at that time and it has been ruled by different separate dynasties. But, some other historians disagree with this theory, since all of the coins from Parthian era have Greek format. even the architecture of buildings of Parthian era is purely greek. So, there is a disagreement about this era.



Seleucus was defeated by Indian Emperor Chandragupta Maurya thus Greeks were kicked out of India around 320BC but they again came back from Bactria in 185BC when Maurya Empire fell and stayed there until defeated by Kushans(Tocharians) who came from Tarim Basin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Seleucus was defeated by Indian Emperor Chandragupta Maurya thus Greeks were kicked out of India around 320BC but they again came back from Bactria in 185BC when Maurya Empire fell and stayed there until defeated by Kushans(Tocharians) who came from Tarim Basin.


Yes, that's true. But, note that in contrast to the confirmed facts of their presence in south of Central Asia, there are controversial opinions about their presence in the Iranian plateau, and specially the western and central parts of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

KAL-EL said:


> Hello friends! Wanted to drop in to say hello and wish you all a nice weekend


wish you the same my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

*فساد مالی جدید در رژیم اسلامی: این بار 400 میلیارد تومان در بخش نفت!*
Cümə, 01.05.2014 06:03
*گوناز تی وی: رژیم اسلامی ایران به همراه چند کشور فقیر آفریقایی که حکومت های شبه دیکتاتوری دارند، از نظر فساد مالی و اداری در صدر کشورهای فاسد جهان قرار دارد. بسیاری از اعضای خانواده و نزدیکان رهبران این رژیم حلقه های مافیایی قدرتمندی را تشکیل داده و با رانت خواری های چند صد و چند هزار میلیاردی به ثروت های افسانه ای رسیده اند. در صدر این سیستم فاسد خود سید علی خامنه ای قرار دارد که بیش از 95 میلیارد دلار در سال های اخیر ثروت اندوزی کرده است. مجتبی خامنه ای نیز سر حلقه اصلی باند بابک زنجانی است. تکلیف خانواده های لاریجانی و رفسنجانی نیز معلوم است و نیازی به توضیح درباره مافیای مالی قدرتمند آنها نمی باشد. سپاه پاسداران نیز با ایجاد تشکیلات قوی و بهره مندی از رانت های ویژه در 10 سال گذشته توانسته به عنوان یکی از ارکان اصلی این گونه فساد ها مطرح شود. دولت احمدی نژاد نیز چنان در دام فساد مالی افتاده بود که یکی از نمایندگان مجلس به درستی اصطلاح "فساد سیستماتیک" را درباره دولت احمدی نژاد و کلیت رژیم اسلامی مطرح نمود. وزرای روحانی نیز هنوز جای خود را بر صندلی های ریاست خود گرم نکرده، شروع به فعالیت های پنهان اقتصادی و رانت خواری های دولتی نموده اند. این عوامل همگی سبب شده تا بعضا رژیم اسلامی برای سرپوش گذاشتن به حجم بالای فساد موجود در این رژیم به افشای برخی از این فسادها و فریب افکار عمومی اقدام نماید. جدیدترین این موارد، فساد 400 میلیارد تومانی در یک شرکت نفتی است.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، شرکت های ایرانی که در بخش نفت و پتروشیمی به فعالیت می پردازند بدون استثنا به باندهای فوق تعلق دارند. بخش مذکور چنان سود هنگفتی را نصیب فعالان آن حوزه می کند که افشای رانت خواری های 400 میلیارد تومانی مبلغ بسیار ناچیزی در این باره به شمار می آید. بر طبق گزارشی که اخیرا ازسوی برخی رسانه ها منتشر شده و کلیات آن نیز به رئیس قوه قضائیه (که خود یکی از ارکان اصلی مافیای اقتصادی و فساد مالی در ایران به شمار می رود!) ارائه شده "در زمان مدیریت ف.ف بر یک شرکت نفتی که زیر مجموعه یک نهاد عمومی غیر دولتی یعنی صندوق بازنشستگی صنعت نفت محسوب می‌شود قریب به 400 میلیارد تومان پرونده فساد اقتصادی در نهادهای نظارتی مختلف از جمله سازمان بازرسی کل کشور و نیروی انتظامی و همچنین ده‌ها پرونده در مراجع قضایی برای وی و عوامل مرتبط با وی تشکیل شده است."بر اساس این گزارش فرد یاد شده پیش از این مدیرعامل شرکت «س» بوده است که در این شرکت نیز پرونده کلانی درباره سوءاستفاده وی در نهادهای نظارتی تشکیل شده است."پس از گذشت دو ماه از بازداشت ف.ف دادگستری استان اصفهان فردی به نام «الف» در ارتباط با این پرونده بازداشت کرد. شنیده شده نامبرده با کمک فرزندش که تحت تعقیب قضایی است در این پرونده فساد اقتصادی دست داشته اند. «الف» و فرزندش دارای پرونده فساد 70 میلیارد تومانی هستند.""جزئیات جدیدی که از این پرونده فساد کلان به دست آمده از نقش یکی از بدهکاران بزرگ بانکی و مفسدان قدرتمند اقتصادی در پشت پرده این فساد 400 میلیارد تومانی حکایت دارد."گفته می‌شود این مفسد مشهور اقتصادی 2 هزار میلیارد تومان بدهی بانکی دارد و یکی از شبکه‌های قدرتمند قاچاق کالا در ایران را اداره می‌کند."بر اساس این گزارش یکی از روسای ستاد مبارزه با قاچاق کالا و ارز وی را بازداشت کرد اما بازداشت وی بیش از دو روز ادامه نیافت و در مقابل پس از آزادی وی رئیس مشهور ستاد مبارزه با قاچاق کالا و ارز برکنار شد."

این در حالی است که مقامات دولت روحانی سعی دارند این گونه فسادها و رانت خواری ها را به دولت احمدی نژاد منتسب کنند و خود را از هرگونه فساد مالی مبری جلوه دهند!

به عنوان نمونه، اکبر ترکان، مشاور حسن روحانی، در مصاحبه‌ای که بهمن ماه منتشر شد ضمن ابراز نومیدی از قطع زنجیره فساد و ویژه‌خواری وعده افشای فسادی «ده‌ها هزار میلیاردی» در آینده نزدیک را داده بود .

ترکان در مصاحبه‌ای با روزنامه آرمان که روز شنبه، 26 بهمن، منتشر شد به طور تلويحی گفته بود که اين فساد ده‌ها هزار ميلياردی در دولت محمود احمدی‌نژاد رخ داده و فساد 9 هزار ميلياردی که اخيرا بارها به آن اشاره شده تنها «بخش کوچکی» از آن بوده است.

اما واقعیت این است که دولت روحانی نیز خود از همین ابتدا بساط رانت خواری و ویژه خواری نزدیکان دولت را گسترانده است.

در این رابطه الیاس نادران نماینده مجلس گفته برخی از وزرای دولت حسن روحانی بین 800 میلیارد تا هزار میلیارد تومان ثروت دارند. نادران این اظهارات را در برنامه‌ای تلویزیونی و در واکنش به تبلیغات دولتی برای تشویق مردم به انصراف از دریافت یارانه و ارائه اطلاعات اقتصادی خود مطرح کرده است.

به عنوان نمونه نگاهی به شرکت های خصوصی که محمدرضا نعمت‌زاده وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت عضو هیات مدیره آن‌ها بوده است، بیانگر آن است که او دارای ثروتی افسانه‌ای و در زمره ثروتمندان کابینه دولت حسن روحانی است.

همچنین الیاس نادران در این برنامه تلویزیونی الیاس افزوده بود: "آیا وزرا حاضر هستند دارایی‌های‌شان را اعلام کنند؟ اگر خیر، پس چرا توقع انصراف مردم از دریافت یارانه و ارائه اطلاعات اقتصادی خود را دارند".

این نماینده مجلس افزوده بود که شفافیت اطلاعاتی ابتدا باید از بدنه دولت اجرا شده و سپس از مردم "انتظار ارائه اطلاعات" کنند.

 قابل ذکر است دوشنبه 19 اسفند ماه سال گذشته، احمد توکلی یکی از نمایندگان مجلس گفته بود: "ما به مرحله فساد سیستماتیک رسیده‌ایم، فساد سیستماتیک به مرحله‌ای از فساد اطلاق می‌شود که نهادهای مسئول مبارزه با فساد خودشان به درجاتی از فساد مبتلا هستند.

در خصوص فساد مالی، ایران در حالی که در سال 2007 در رتبه 131، در سال 2006 در رتبه 113 و در سال 2005 در رتبه 93 قرار داشته است در سال 2008 با 10 رتبه سقوط نسبت به سال قبل از آن در رتبه 141 در میان 180 کشور جهان قرار گرفت؛ این روند دهشتناک تاکنون ادامه داشته و باعث گردیده ایران در بین فاسدترین کشورهای جهان قرار گیرد. طبق برآورد سازمان شفافیت بین المللی تنها در سال2011 فسادمالی 34 میلیارد دلار برای اقتصاد ایران هزینه داشته که 31 میلیارد از کاهش بهره‌وری و 3 میلیارد با راندمان سرمایه‌گذاری خارجی رخ داده است. 

شایان ذکر است سازمان «شفافیت بین‌المللی» در آلمان، در تازه‌ترین گزارش خود که دوازدهم آذرماه سال گذشته منتشر شد، ایران را از میان 177 کشور با 25 امتیاز (از صد امتیاز) در رتبه 144 جهان از نظر فساد اداری قرار داد که نشان دهنده 11 پله سقوط در مقایسه با سال 2012 میلادی است.

همچنین بر پایه گزارش سالانه «شفافیت بین‌المللی» در سال 2012، ایران با کسب 28 امتیاز، در میان 176 کشوری که تحقیقات در آنها انجام شده بود، در جایگاه 133 قرار گرفته بود.

گوناز تی وی

R.C

فساد مالی جدید در رژیم اسلامی: این بار 400 میلیارد تومان در بخش نفت!-GunazTV / اخبار
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

INDIC said:


> @haman10 @Abii @rmi5 @Prince of Persia I want to ask some history, who ended the Greek rule in Iran after Alexander defeated Darius.



Hi .

Parthians ended Alexander's successors ( Seleucids ) , It was General Surena who killed the last defenders of Seleucid Empire's capital and conquered the city .

For more info check wiki : Parthian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

just funny for those who watched ' the big bang theory '

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rahi2357 said:


> just funny for those who watched ' the big bang theory '


Till he drinks Alcohol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

@WebMaster thanks my brother for solving my problem.
ye modire ahaghi ke nemikham esmesho biaram mano az ru amd permanent ban karde bud.
ma dobare bargashtim @haman10 @rahi2357 @Serpentine @S00R3NA

*Long live Islamic Republic of Iran *va dahane har chi kalepooke gheyre motaghed be nazam hast servis
Janam fadaye vatanam janam fadaye ha chi akhoonde pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

S00R3NA said:


> Hi .
> 
> Parthians ended Alexander's successors ( Seleucids ) , It was General Surena who killed the last defenders of Seleucid Empire's capital and conquered the city .
> 
> For more info check wiki : Parthian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .



Aren't Seleucids destroyed by Romans ? I suppose Parthians just drove the local Seleucid rule in Iran out.


----------



## INDIC

xenon54 said:


> Till he drinks Alcohol.



Once he didn't get alcohol, he ate rum mixed cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> just funny for those who watched ' the big bang theory '


when i first read it , i thought what is this pic talking about ?

he couldnt talk to girls not to boys ......

but then it hit my mind !!! damn !!! justin bieber is also a girl

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

DRaisinHerald said:


> Back again with that wetdream avatar of yours..




It is Safavid emipre at about 350 years ago.
and this is the map of Safavid at 420 years ago.




Safavid empire sadly end at 290 years ago.


and our great achaemenian empire at 2600 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Targon said:


> Aren't Seleucids destroyed by Romans ? I suppose Parthians just drove the local Seleucid rule in Iran out.



Seleucids were not fighting in 1 front .

They had Parthians in east , north east , Romans in West and Egypt in south west .

These wars had weakened them for years .

Parthians took most of their territories which was modern Iran , Parts of modern Afghanistan up to Baktrian kingdom ,Parts of Modern Pakistan and above all their capital Seleucia . West of the Seleucid empire like Syria , some parts of modern Turkey and ... was conquered by Romans .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Best Land said:


> and our great achaemenian empire at 2600 years ago.



Is this map real, the Parthians never conquered territories beyond the Indus Valley.



S00R3NA said:


> Seleucids were not fighting in 1 front .
> 
> They had Parthians in east , north east , Romans in West and Egypt in south west .
> 
> These wars had weakened them for years .
> 
> Parthians took most of their territories which was modern Iran , Parts of modern Afghanistan up to Baktrian kingdom ,Parts of Modern Pakistan and above all their capital Seleucia . West of the Seleucid empire like Syria , some parts of modern Turkey and ... was conquered by Romans .



Greeks were kicked out of India few years after the death of Alexander around 320BC but they came back two centuries later(185BC) from Bactria starting the lineage of Indo-Greek kings.


----------



## -SINAN-

Prince of Persia said:


> Your problem is that you think just because I am interested in Iran's military and advancement and I defend it, that somehow automatically makes me a "mullah lover". I am probably less of a mullah lover than you are, so maybe you should not jump to conclusions.
> I will defend Iran's achievements, it has nothing to do with mullas, you think mullas make nanotechnology advancements?
> I am not affiliated with any political entity, nor am I religious.
> 
> You can bash Iran's "Islamic" republic all you want, I don't care. I believe the "Islamic" republic is a false creation by some arab ayatolla wanabe's. They have no place in Iran. But what you need to understand is that they are only a chapter in Iran's history, they will disappear and Iran will go back to being proper great nation free of these parasites. Anyway, you can bash the Islamic republic, but don't bash the hard work of the engineers/ scientists who are trying to defend Iran. Don't see it as they are working for the mullah...see it as they are helping defend Iran from these regional scums like the wahabis.
> 
> We Iranian can defend Iran at the same time as being anti mullah. I have relatives in Iran whom are scientists, doctors etc etc and they are doing great work for Iran, and they sure as hell ain't pro-Islam/mullah.
> 
> Btw, the fact you're flying that flag in your avatar does not make you seem anti mullah but rather a being who is just as bad as them. At least they aren't trying to split Iran into fake artificially created parts. If you wanna defend Iran, do it right.



1970's Shah's Iran was far advanced then Turkey at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

INDIC said:


> Is this map real, the Parthians never conquered territories beyond the Indus Valley.



This is Parthian empire's map in 001 AD :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

S00R3NA said:


> This is Parthian empire's map in 001 AD :



All the Persian Empires from middle East couldn't move beyond the Indus Valley, even the Arab Empire couldn't move beyond Sindh in Indus valley.


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> watz up boyz.


goddamn i laughed my A$$ off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Is this map real, the Parthians never conquered territories beyond the Indus Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks were kicked out of India few years after the death of Alexander around 320BC but they came back two centuries later(185BC) from Bactria starting the lineage of Indo-Greek kings.


No, that map is a joke. That map is saying that it is for 2600 years ago, in which none of parthians or roman empire existed at that time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

*S00R3NA* I am on this forum since so long, I know Iranians very well. You guys love to tease Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> This is Parthian empire's map in 001 AD :



As I said before and your map shows it as well, even Iranologists accept that this land has been ruled by different dynasties. For me, they seem to be different greek dynasties in each region, since the coins and architecture of them has been greek.
BTW, this map is still inaccurate. for example, tabaria(Mazandaran), and hyrkania(Gorgan) were not under parthian rule at all. they annexed in the mid-Sasanid era and during the reign of Bahram.


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> As I said before and your map shows it as well, even Iranologists accept that this land has been ruled by different dynasties. For me, they seem to be different greek dynasties in each region, since the coins and architecture of them has been greek.
> BTW, this map is still inaccurate. for example, tabaria(Mazandaran), and hyrkania(Gorgan) were not under parthian rule at all. they annexed in the mid-Sasanid era and during the reign of Bahram.



Did Huns invade Iran also around 5th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Did Huns invade Iran also around 5th century.


Huns invaded to north east of Iran. They did not go further into central Iran.


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> what? you are saying saauuuuuuuuuuuudi space program is funny


speaking of which , although this has nothing to do with our space program , but :

@Ostad @rahi2357 @SOHEIL @mohsen @kollang and others .

in 20th march 2014 , a high speed re-entry missile was tested around tehran  

NOTAM is available in airport.ir









heavier payloads  ...... bigger blast .......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Huns invaded to north east of Iran. They did not go further into central Iran.



Huns invaded India at the end of Gupta Dynasty and led to the downfall of the Gupta Dynasty. Gupta Dynasty is generally seen as the Golden age of Indian history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

chiz nakhor baba  bache por rou miad @Serpentine ru ham mention mikone 

like serpentine will no ban your a$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Huns invaded India at the end of Gupta Dynasty and led to the downfall of the Gupta Dynasty. Gupta Dynasty is generally seen as the Golden age of Indian history.



About the origin of Huns, they were speaking in a turkic language, and it seems that they were turkic people, and they were living in greater central asia region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

اینم از کشور دوست و برادر چین!

*«خودداری» چین از همکاری درخط لوله صادرات گاز ایران*


یک روز پس از کنار گذاشته شدن چین از پروژه توسعه بزرگترین میدان نفتی ایران، آزادگان جنوبی، پکن یک قرارداد نفتی با امارات امضا کرد. پایگاه خبری تریبون پاکستان گزارش داده است که چین از شرکت در پروژه خط لوله انتقال گاز ایران به شرق نیز خودداری کرده است.

چین پیشتر ابراز تمایل کرده بود که در خط لوله انتقال گاز ایران به پاکستان، موسوم به خط لوله صلح، سرمایه‌گذاری کند و گزینه واردات گاز ایران از این مسیر را نیز مد نظر داشت. با این‌حال اکنون چین در نظر دارد با پروژه رقیب خط لوله صلح٬ یعنی پروژه انتقال گاز ترکمنستان به پاکستان و هند٬ همکاری کند. 

خط لوله ترکمنستان- افغانستان- پاکستان-هند، موسوم به «تاپی»٬ قرار است روزانه ۳۸ میلیون متر مکعب گاز ترکمنستان را به کشورهای یاد شده منتقل کند.

یک منبع آگاه روز چهارشنبه ۱۰ اردیبهشت به «تریبون» پاکستان گفته است که چین در حال ارزیابی احداث یک خط لوله از بندر گوادر منطقه بلوچستان پاکستان به چین است تا رسما وارد کشورهای دریافت کننده گاز از خط لوله تاپی گردد.

این گزارش در ادامه با استناد به گفته‌های یک مقام دولتی پاکستان می‌نویسد که بنگلادش نیز تماس‌هایی با ترکمنستان انجام داده و به همراه چین منتظر حل مشکلات پروژه تاپی هستند تا وارد این پروژه شوند.

این مقام رسمی که نامی از وی برده نشده به تریبون پاکستان گفته است که «به محض اینکه ترکمنستان و شرکت‌های آمریکایی (شورون و اکسون موبیل) توافق مربوط به حق و حقوق اکتشاف گاز را نهایی کنند، چین و بنگلادش به صورت رسمی در گفت‌وگوهایی برای مشارکت در این خط لوله وارد خواهند شد».

بر اساس این گزارش، چین قبلا مایل بود که وارد پروژه خط لوله صلح شود، اما در نهایت چشم‌انداز این پروژه را به خاطر «تحریم‌های آمریکا و نفوذ یک کشور عربی» تاریک و مبهم ارزیابی کرده است.

این گزارش اشاره‌ای به نام این کشور عربی نکرده است، اما عربستان که به شدت مخالف برنامه هسته‌ای ایران و نفوذ این کشور در منطقه است، بهمن ماه ۹۲ یک وام ۱٫۵ میلیارد دلاری به پاکستان داد.

خبرگزاری رویترز ۱۳ مارس (۲۲ اسفندماه) گزارش داد که عربستان برای جلوگیری از افت ارزش پول ملی پاکستان و همچنین کمک به اقتصاد این کشور٬ قول اهدای وام سه میلیارد دلاری را به مقامات اسلام‌آباد داده است و تا ماه فوریه (اواسط بهمن‌ماه تا اواسط اسفند) نیمی از مبلغ یاد شده را تحویل داده است.

قرار است وزرای نفت چهار کشور عضو پروژه تاپی اواسط ماه مه با یکدیگر دیدار کنند. این کشورها قبلا قرارداد احداث خط لوله تاپی را امضا کرده‌اند، اما هنوز مذاکرات پیرامون فرمول تعیین قیمت گاز ادامه دارد.

آمریکا و بانک توسعه اسلامی حامی اصلی پروژه تاپی هستند.

*چین و همسایه‌های عرب ایران*

شرکت ملی نفت چین٬ سی‌ان‌پی‌سی‌ان٬ همچنین یک روز بعد از لغو قرارداد نفتی آزادگان جنوبی توسط وزارت نفت ایران به خاطر تاخیر پنج ساله در عملیاتی کردن قرارداد، بلافاصله یک قرارداد عظیم نفتی با امارات امضا کرد و قرار است ۶۰ درصد هزینه پروژه توسعه یک میدان دریایی در نزدیکی ابوظبی را برعهده بگیرد.

روزنامه چینی «دیلی چاینا» مهرماه سال گذشته از عزم چین برای مشارکت در چندین پروژه امارات به ارزش ۱۰ میلیارد دلار خبر داده بود. قرار است نیمی از سرمایه این پروژه‌ها توسط چین تامین شود.

لغو قرارداد ۲٫۵ میلیارد دلاری ایران و چین در میدان آزادگان که میان ایران و عراق مشترک است در حالی صورت گرفته است که روزنامه نیویورک تایمز خرداد سال گذشته گزارش داد که چینی‌ها سالانه بیش از دو میلیارد دلار در عراق سرمایه‌گذاری می‌کنند. شرکت سی‌ان‌پی‌سی پاییز سال گذشته توانست قرارداد توسعه میدان «قرنه غربی یک» عراق را به همراه شرکت اکسون موبیل آمریکا امضا کند. ارزش این قرارداد ۵۰ میلیارد دلار است و سهم چین ۶۰ درصد است.

همچنین، شبکه تلویزیونی «راشا تودی» روسیه شهریور ماه سال گذشته گزارش داد که شرکت ملی نفت چین در حال مذاکره با شرکت لوک اویل روسیه برای گرفتن سهم در پروژه «قرنه غربی دو» به ارزش ۳۰ میلیارد دلار است.

عراق از این دو پروژه مجموعا روزانه ۹۸۰ هزار بشکه تولید نفت خواهد داشت.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

Full Moon said:


> It is an eye for an eye my freind.



If we did abide by "an eye for an eye" others would have interfered as well. An eye for an eye is an Old Testament nonsense and you shouldn't really use it as your moral code.


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> اینم از کشور دوست و برادر چین!
> 
> *«خودداری» چین از همکاری درخط لوله صادرات گاز ایران*
> 
> 
> یک روز پس از کنار گذاشته شدن چین از پروژه توسعه بزرگترین میدان نفتی ایران، آزادگان جنوبی، پکن یک قرارداد نفتی با امارات امضا کرد. پایگاه خبری تریبون پاکستان گزارش داده است که چین از شرکت در پروژه خط لوله انتقال گاز ایران به شرق نیز خودداری کرده است.
> 
> چین پیشتر ابراز تمایل کرده بود که در خط لوله انتقال گاز ایران به پاکستان، موسوم به خط لوله صلح، سرمایه‌گذاری کند و گزینه واردات گاز ایران از این مسیر را نیز مد نظر داشت. با این‌حال اکنون چین در نظر دارد با پروژه رقیب خط لوله صلح٬ یعنی پروژه انتقال گاز ترکمنستان به پاکستان و هند٬ همکاری کند.
> 
> خط لوله ترکمنستان- افغانستان- پاکستان-هند، موسوم به «تاپی»٬ قرار است روزانه ۳۸ میلیون متر مکعب گاز ترکمنستان را به کشورهای یاد شده منتقل کند.
> 
> یک منبع آگاه روز چهارشنبه ۱۰ اردیبهشت به «تریبون» پاکستان گفته است که چین در حال ارزیابی احداث یک خط لوله از بندر گوادر منطقه بلوچستان پاکستان به چین است تا رسما وارد کشورهای دریافت کننده گاز از خط لوله تاپی گردد.
> 
> این گزارش در ادامه با استناد به گفته‌های یک مقام دولتی پاکستان می‌نویسد که بنگلادش نیز تماس‌هایی با ترکمنستان انجام داده و به همراه چین منتظر حل مشکلات پروژه تاپی هستند تا وارد این پروژه شوند.
> 
> این مقام رسمی که نامی از وی برده نشده به تریبون پاکستان گفته است که «به محض اینکه ترکمنستان و شرکت‌های آمریکایی (شورون و اکسون موبیل) توافق مربوط به حق و حقوق اکتشاف گاز را نهایی کنند، چین و بنگلادش به صورت رسمی در گفت‌وگوهایی برای مشارکت در این خط لوله وارد خواهند شد».
> 
> بر اساس این گزارش، چین قبلا مایل بود که وارد پروژه خط لوله صلح شود، اما در نهایت چشم‌انداز این پروژه را به خاطر «تحریم‌های آمریکا و نفوذ یک کشور عربی» تاریک و مبهم ارزیابی کرده است.
> 
> این گزارش اشاره‌ای به نام این کشور عربی نکرده است، اما عربستان که به شدت مخالف برنامه هسته‌ای ایران و نفوذ این کشور در منطقه است، بهمن ماه ۹۲ یک وام ۱٫۵ میلیارد دلاری به پاکستان داد.
> 
> خبرگزاری رویترز ۱۳ مارس (۲۲ اسفندماه) گزارش داد که عربستان برای جلوگیری از افت ارزش پول ملی پاکستان و همچنین کمک به اقتصاد این کشور٬ قول اهدای وام سه میلیارد دلاری را به مقامات اسلام‌آباد داده است و تا ماه فوریه (اواسط بهمن‌ماه تا اواسط اسفند) نیمی از مبلغ یاد شده را تحویل داده است.
> 
> قرار است وزرای نفت چهار کشور عضو پروژه تاپی اواسط ماه مه با یکدیگر دیدار کنند. این کشورها قبلا قرارداد احداث خط لوله تاپی را امضا کرده‌اند، اما هنوز مذاکرات پیرامون فرمول تعیین قیمت گاز ادامه دارد.
> 
> آمریکا و بانک توسعه اسلامی حامی اصلی پروژه تاپی هستند.
> 
> *چین و همسایه‌های عرب ایران*
> 
> شرکت ملی نفت چین٬ سی‌ان‌پی‌سی‌ان٬ همچنین یک روز بعد از لغو قرارداد نفتی آزادگان جنوبی توسط وزارت نفت ایران به خاطر تاخیر پنج ساله در عملیاتی کردن قرارداد، بلافاصله یک قرارداد عظیم نفتی با امارات امضا کرد و قرار است ۶۰ درصد هزینه پروژه توسعه یک میدان دریایی در نزدیکی ابوظبی را برعهده بگیرد.
> 
> روزنامه چینی «دیلی چاینا» مهرماه سال گذشته از عزم چین برای مشارکت در چندین پروژه امارات به ارزش ۱۰ میلیارد دلار خبر داده بود. قرار است نیمی از سرمایه این پروژه‌ها توسط چین تامین شود.
> 
> لغو قرارداد ۲٫۵ میلیارد دلاری ایران و چین در میدان آزادگان که میان ایران و عراق مشترک است در حالی صورت گرفته است که روزنامه نیویورک تایمز خرداد سال گذشته گزارش داد که چینی‌ها سالانه بیش از دو میلیارد دلار در عراق سرمایه‌گذاری می‌کنند. شرکت سی‌ان‌پی‌سی پاییز سال گذشته توانست قرارداد توسعه میدان «قرنه غربی یک» عراق را به همراه شرکت اکسون موبیل آمریکا امضا کند. ارزش این قرارداد ۵۰ میلیارد دلار است و سهم چین ۶۰ درصد است.
> 
> همچنین، شبکه تلویزیونی «راشا تودی» روسیه شهریور ماه سال گذشته گزارش داد که شرکت ملی نفت چین در حال مذاکره با شرکت لوک اویل روسیه برای گرفتن سهم در پروژه «قرنه غربی دو» به ارزش ۳۰ میلیارد دلار است.
> 
> عراق از این دو پروژه مجموعا روزانه ۹۸۰ هزار بشکه تولید نفت خواهد داشت.



1) That shows the unreliability issue of Iran
2) Chinese are wise and they do not see Iran or Arabs as their enemy or ally, and they would do trade with both.
3) Azadegan is the biggest undeveloped oil field of Iran. The biggest oil field in over all, is Gachsaran oil field  specially if we count the amount of recoverable oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Gilamard 

Violators are thread banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Dude, please do not continue the shitty discussion. I count much more on you as an educated person than what I see here. There is no reason in the world to justify racist comments. Some farsis, and arabs had this racist discussion. you, as an educated and a non-farsi, and non-arab, should not side with any of them or start saying racist comments


okay, .by the way thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> 1) That shows the unreliability issue of Iran
> 2) Chinese are wise and they do not see Iran or Arabs as their enemy or ally, and they would do trade with both.
> 3) Azadegan is the biggest undeveloped oil field of Iran. The biggest oil field in over all, is Gachsaran oil field



1- No, actually it shows the effects of sanctions. They might like to buy the gas it carries, they just don't want to build or finance it
2- Chinese are after their own interests, they don't care about anything else

@rmi5 By the way, have you noticed that recently we see more "Made in USA" products on the market?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

*Mod Edit*



Sam1980 said:


> 1- No, actually it shows the effects of sanctions. They might like to buy the gas it carries, they just don't want to build or finance it
> 2- Chinese are after their own interests, they don't care about anything else


And sanctions are because of what?
Anyway, this unwillingness to finance the project, speak for itself 



Sam1980 said:


> @rmi5 By the way, have you noticed that recently we see more "Made in USA" products on the market?


You mean in the US market?

@Serpentine 
Thanks for cleaning the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> *Mod Edit*
> 
> 
> And sanctions are because of what?
> Anyway, this unwillingness to finance the project, speak for itself



Sanctions are due to ideological differences between Iran and USA; USA feels that Iran will threaten its long-term interests in this region, and wants to weaken Iran, on the other hand, without Iran in the picture, USA couldn't put fear in hearts of rulers of Iran's Arab neighbors and sell billions of dollars worth of weapons to them. The sanctions are to keep Iran in "Torshi" for later. You should very well be aware of USA technological capabilities, you know that they don't really fear Iran's conventional military capabilities, all they fear is a possible Nuclear Arms Race that would undermine USA in the region and reduce its influence on global stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> Sanctions are due to ideological differences between Iran and USA; USA feels that Iran will threaten its long-term interests in this region, and wants to weaken Iran, on the other hand, without Iran in the picture, USA couldn't put fear in hearts of rulers of Iran's Arab neighbors and sell billions of dollars worth of weapons to them. The sanctions are to keep Iran in "Torshi" for later. You should very well be aware of USA technological capabilities, you know that they don't really fear Iran's conventional military capabilities, all they fear is a possible Nuclear Arms Race that would undermine USA in the region and reduce its influence on global stage.


it has nothing to do with ideological difference. American politicians are practical politicians, not bunch of mullahs, and don't give a damn to anyone's ideology. 
BTW, About nuke stuff, as McCain said before, they are concerned about a dirty bomb, and not even burning the whole ME. As you should know very well, due to the shale oil boom in US, ME is losing its importance rapidly for US 

*Mod Edit*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10 

bezar in bahs tamoom she, kesh dadanesh faidei nadare. man tamame post haie na marbut ro pak kardam, kasi ham felan bahse ghomiati nemikone. edame dadane in bahs faghat baese flaming bishtar mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

INDIC said:


> Is this map real, the Parthians never conquered territories beyond the Indus Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks were kicked out of India few years after the death of Alexander around 320BC but they came back two centuries later(185BC) from Bactria starting the lineage of Indo-Greek kings.




This is more accurate map by wikipedia.







Achaemenid Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> About the origin of Huns, they were speaking in a turkic language, and it seems that they were turkic people, and they were living in greater central asia region.



I know it, Turks consider themselves descendents of Huns. Once a Turkish guy told me about 16 Great Turkic Empires.



Best Land said:


> This is more accurate map by wikipedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achaemenid Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



This looks better, the Archaemenid empire's last frontiers were in Indus valley in the North-West of Indian subcontinent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

rmi5 said:


> it has nothing to do with ideological difference. American politicians are practical politicians, not bunch of mullahs, and don't give a damn to anyone's ideology.
> BTW, About nuke stuff, as McCain said before, they are concerned about a dirty bomb, and not even burning the whole ME. As you should know very well, due to the shale oil boom in US, ME is losing its importance rapidly for US



Oh, you give the U.S. Congressmen and Senators way more credit than they deserve, most of them are corrupt politicians who have sold the US to special interest groups such as NRA, Monsanto, etc... 

I agree that USA is reducing its energy dependencies, but decades are needed for that to happen, moreover Middle-East has is a market that we can't afford to lose, we can't just let the Chinese take it over!



rmi5 said:


> You mean in the US market?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New Coldplay single is awesome, I just love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> I know it, Turks consider themselves descendents of Huns. Once a Turkish guy told me about 16 Great Turkic Empires.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks better, the Archaemenid empire's last frontiers were in Indus valley in the North-West of Indian subcontinent.


Yup, that's because they were speaking in a Turkic language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> New Coldplay single is awesome, I just love it.



if you like mellow rock music , i also suggest " kings of leon "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Best Land

Serpentine said:


> @haman10
> 
> bezar in bahs tamoom she, kesh dadanesh faidei nadare. man tamame post haie na marbut ro pak kardam, kasi ham felan bahse ghomiati nemikone. edame dadane in bahs faghat baese flaming bishtar mishe.



baz ma ye chizi goftim shoma pakesh kardi!


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> Oh, you give the U.S. Congressmen and Senators way more credit than they deserve, most of them are corrupt politicians who have sold the US to special interest groups such as NRA, Monsanto, etc...
> I agree that USA is reducing its energy dependencies, but decades are needed for that to happen, moreover Middle-East has is a market that we can't afford to lose, we can't just let the Chinese take it over!
> Yes.



Not decades, only one decade is enough. after that US will export oil instead of importing oil. Then ME oil would be Chinese and EU problem and not ours.  
both US, and China know it very well. That's why US is gradually moving forces to far east and China is investing in Gwadar and building a military base there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Yup, that's because they were speaking in a Turkic language



As far I know Huns were Indo-European people, Central Asian Turks also have Altaic ancestry who are close to Mongols and wonder when did they actually mixed with each other. Being Turk seems more like a cultural term than being a race. The Afridi Pashtuns are said to be descendents of White Huns, lot many White Huns settled in India who later got Indianized through mixed marriages and adopting Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


>


holy crap ..... that was super sad ...

@500 brtsynvt gbr, ath yvd'e 'ebry?

i wanna know if you're authentic or not  as u can see i know a little ebry  just a little though , quite interestingly its very close to arabic and sometimes even farsi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> As far I know Huns were Indo-European people, Central Asian Turks also have Altaic ancestry who are close to Mongols and wonder when did they actually mixed with each other. Being Turk seems more like a cultural term than being a race. The Afridi Pashtuns are said to be descendents of White Huns, lot many White Huns settled in India who later got Indianized through mixed marriages and adopting Hinduism.


I have seen Pahthuns claim to be arab, jews, and many thing else, but they are none of them. 
As far as Huns are concerned, most historians consider them Turkic because of their language. Another theory links them more with mongolia and China, but they have not been Indo-European for sure  As far as race is considered, it is a genetics term, and in genetics there is only one race which is human race  using this term for any of people's group is very wrong and a very widely mistake by most people  Anyway, As far as Turks are concerned, we have both caucasoid and mongoloid elements, which is not a surprise since our region is located exactly in the middle of Asia and Europe. Iranians are also the same, and are a mix of Middle Eastern, Indo-European, and mongoloid elements for the same reason as Turks being so, which is locating exactly in the middle of Asia, ME and Europe. But, it does not mean that the term Turkic or Iranic is only a cultural term, since the same logic can be applied to any nation and no nation is pure. The term Turkic can be referred and understood by our tribal and ancestral roots, and language, and history. The same thing applies to any other nation as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Best Land

Sam1980 said:


> اینم از کشور دوست و برادر چین!
> 
> *«خودداری» چین از همکاری درخط لوله صادرات گاز ایران*
> 
> 
> یک روز پس از کنار گذاشته شدن چین از پروژه توسعه بزرگترین میدان نفتی ایران، آزادگان جنوبی، پکن یک قرارداد نفتی با امارات امضا کرد. پایگاه خبری تریبون پاکستان گزارش داده است که چین از شرکت در پروژه خط لوله انتقال گاز ایران به شرق نیز خودداری کرده است.
> 
> چین پیشتر ابراز تمایل کرده بود که در خط لوله انتقال گاز ایران به پاکستان، موسوم به خط لوله صلح، سرمایه‌گذاری کند و گزینه واردات گاز ایران از این مسیر را نیز مد نظر داشت. با این‌حال اکنون چین در نظر دارد با پروژه رقیب خط لوله صلح٬ یعنی پروژه انتقال گاز ترکمنستان به پاکستان و هند٬ همکاری کند.
> 
> خط لوله ترکمنستان- افغانستان- پاکستان-هند، موسوم به «تاپی»٬ قرار است روزانه ۳۸ میلیون متر مکعب گاز ترکمنستان را به کشورهای یاد شده منتقل کند.
> 
> یک منبع آگاه روز چهارشنبه ۱۰ اردیبهشت به «تریبون» پاکستان گفته است که چین در حال ارزیابی احداث یک خط لوله از بندر گوادر منطقه بلوچستان پاکستان به چین است تا رسما وارد کشورهای دریافت کننده گاز از خط لوله تاپی گردد.
> 
> این گزارش در ادامه با استناد به گفته‌های یک مقام دولتی پاکستان می‌نویسد که بنگلادش نیز تماس‌هایی با ترکمنستان انجام داده و به همراه چین منتظر حل مشکلات پروژه تاپی هستند تا وارد این پروژه شوند.
> 
> این مقام رسمی که نامی از وی برده نشده به تریبون پاکستان گفته است که «به محض اینکه ترکمنستان و شرکت‌های آمریکایی (شورون و اکسون موبیل) توافق مربوط به حق و حقوق اکتشاف گاز را نهایی کنند، چین و بنگلادش به صورت رسمی در گفت‌وگوهایی برای مشارکت در این خط لوله وارد خواهند شد».
> 
> بر اساس این گزارش، چین قبلا مایل بود که وارد پروژه خط لوله صلح شود، اما در نهایت چشم‌انداز این پروژه را به خاطر «تحریم‌های آمریکا و نفوذ یک کشور عربی» تاریک و مبهم ارزیابی کرده است.
> 
> این گزارش اشاره‌ای به نام این کشور عربی نکرده است، اما عربستان که به شدت مخالف برنامه هسته‌ای ایران و نفوذ این کشور در منطقه است، بهمن ماه ۹۲ یک وام ۱٫۵ میلیارد دلاری به پاکستان داد.
> 
> خبرگزاری رویترز ۱۳ مارس (۲۲ اسفندماه) گزارش داد که عربستان برای جلوگیری از افت ارزش پول ملی پاکستان و همچنین کمک به اقتصاد این کشور٬ قول اهدای وام سه میلیارد دلاری را به مقامات اسلام‌آباد داده است و تا ماه فوریه (اواسط بهمن‌ماه تا اواسط اسفند) نیمی از مبلغ یاد شده را تحویل داده است.
> 
> قرار است وزرای نفت چهار کشور عضو پروژه تاپی اواسط ماه مه با یکدیگر دیدار کنند. این کشورها قبلا قرارداد احداث خط لوله تاپی را امضا کرده‌اند، اما هنوز مذاکرات پیرامون فرمول تعیین قیمت گاز ادامه دارد.
> 
> آمریکا و بانک توسعه اسلامی حامی اصلی پروژه تاپی هستند.
> 
> *چین و همسایه‌های عرب ایران*
> 
> شرکت ملی نفت چین٬ سی‌ان‌پی‌سی‌ان٬ همچنین یک روز بعد از لغو قرارداد نفتی آزادگان جنوبی توسط وزارت نفت ایران به خاطر تاخیر پنج ساله در عملیاتی کردن قرارداد، بلافاصله یک قرارداد عظیم نفتی با امارات امضا کرد و قرار است ۶۰ درصد هزینه پروژه توسعه یک میدان دریایی در نزدیکی ابوظبی را برعهده بگیرد.
> 
> روزنامه چینی «دیلی چاینا» مهرماه سال گذشته از عزم چین برای مشارکت در چندین پروژه امارات به ارزش ۱۰ میلیارد دلار خبر داده بود. قرار است نیمی از سرمایه این پروژه‌ها توسط چین تامین شود.
> 
> لغو قرارداد ۲٫۵ میلیارد دلاری ایران و چین در میدان آزادگان که میان ایران و عراق مشترک است در حالی صورت گرفته است که روزنامه نیویورک تایمز خرداد سال گذشته گزارش داد که چینی‌ها سالانه بیش از دو میلیارد دلار در عراق سرمایه‌گذاری می‌کنند. شرکت سی‌ان‌پی‌سی پاییز سال گذشته توانست قرارداد توسعه میدان «قرنه غربی یک» عراق را به همراه شرکت اکسون موبیل آمریکا امضا کند. ارزش این قرارداد ۵۰ میلیارد دلار است و سهم چین ۶۰ درصد است.
> 
> همچنین، شبکه تلویزیونی «راشا تودی» روسیه شهریور ماه سال گذشته گزارش داد که شرکت ملی نفت چین در حال مذاکره با شرکت لوک اویل روسیه برای گرفتن سهم در پروژه «قرنه غربی دو» به ارزش ۳۰ میلیارد دلار است.
> 
> عراق از این دو پروژه مجموعا روزانه ۹۸۰ هزار بشکه تولید نفت خواهد داشت.




چین تحت تاثیر شدید عربستان قرار گرفته.هیچ کشوری دوست و برادر ما نیست همه دوست و برادر دلارن و...
این انگلای سعودی نفتشون نهایت 25 سال دیگه تموم میشه اما ما تا 100 سال دیگه نفت و گاز داریم


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> As far I know Huns were Indo-European people, Central Asian Turks also have Altaic ancestry who are close to Mongols and wonder when did they actually mixed with each other. Being Turk seems more like a cultural term than being a race. The Afridi Pashtuns are said to be descendents of White Huns, lot many White Huns settled in India who later got Indianized through mixed marriages and adopting Hinduism.



I guesss you're solely referring to Hephtalites, then yes they were a heavily mixed, I don't know why they are called Huns in the first place, they have little connection with Huns, may be it was a mistake of Romans, or early ruling elite was from the same stock as European Huns.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Can second, third generation Iranian diaspora speak farsi language?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Best Land

atatwolf said:


> Can third generation Iranian diaspora speak farsi language?


80% of them can speak farsi.
like turks in germany that can speak turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> Can second, third generation Iranian diaspora speak farsi language?


It depends. Most first generations can speak farsi but usually they are not fluent, it's less possible for second generation to know farsi, and I doubt about the third generations.  But, it depends on whether there has been marriage with other Iranian in their 1st or 2nd generations or not 



Best Land said:


> 80% of them can speak farsi.
> like turks in germany that still can speak turkish.


How do you know? Are you a 2nd generation? or have you lived outside of Iran?
enlighten us ...


----------



## atatwolf

Best Land said:


> 80% of them can speak farsi.
> like turks in germany that can speak turkish.


I noticed that Turks retain their language more effectively than Farsi people in Europe. Maybe it has to do with strongness of the culture or maybe because Iranians don't have big community in Europe.


----------



## Targon

atatwolf said:


> I noticed that Turks retain their language more effectively than Farsi people in Europe. Maybe it has to do with strongness of the culture or maybe because Iranians don't have big community in Europe.



Dude seriously don't, I don't want another flamewar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


> I guesss you're solely referring to Hephtalites, then yes they were a heavily mixed, I don't know why they are called Huns in the first place, they have little connection with Huns, may be it was a mistake of Romans, or early ruling elite was from the same stock as European Huns.



What is the origin of White Huns and what language they spoke.



rmi5 said:


> I have seen Pahthuns claim to be arab, jews, and many thing else, but they are none of them.



I read some accounts that they originated out of some ancient East Iranic tribe(perhaps Paktha) who later mixed heavily with later invaders like Scythians and White Huns. Although, I have heard about theories claiming Jewish or Arab origin of Pashtuns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Charon 2

The Hund were m


rmi5 said:


> I have seen Pahthuns claim to be arab, jews, and many thing else, but they are none of them.
> As far as Huns are concerned, most historians consider them Turkic because of their language. Another theory links them more with mongolia and China, but they have not been Indo-European for sure  As far as race is considered, it is a genetics term, and in genetics there is only one race which is human race  using this term for any of people's group is very wrong and a very widely mistake by most people  Anyway, As far as Turks are concerned, we have both caucasoid and mongoloid elements, which is not a surprise since our region is located exactly in the middle of Asia and Europe. Iranians are also the same, and are a mix of Middle Eastern, Indo-European, and mongoloid elements for the same reason as Turks being so, which is locating exactly in the middle of Asia, ME and Europe. But, it does not mean that the term Turkic or Iranic is only a cultural term, since the same logic can be applied to any nation and no nation is pure. The term Turkic can be referred and understood by our tribal and ancestral roots, and language, and history. The same thing applies to any other nation as well



The Huns who invaded Europe with Attila were mainly Turkic. The elite of "European" Huns spoke probably a Oghur. Turkic language, closely related with the moder Chuvash language. the Huna people and the Hepthalites who invaded the Indian Gupta empire were mainly Eastern Iranian people who were more related with modern Pashtuns. Of course they were also mixed with Turkics but the elite was probably Iranic. The Huna people were definitely Iranian speaking Xionite tribes but the Hepthalites were heavily mixed with Gökturks. The Hepthalite empire was destroyed by a joined military force of Persians and Gökturks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> What is the origin of White Huns and what language they spoke.
> 
> 
> 
> I read some accounts that they originated out of some ancient East Iranic tribe(perhaps Paktha) who later mixed heavily with later invaders like Scythians and White Huns. Although, I have heard about theories claiming Jewish or Arab origin of Pashtuns.



They are Eastern Iranic tribes, who have a strong connection with Scythians, IMO, That's the most accurate explanation about them 



Charon 2 said:


> The Hund were m
> The Huns who invaded Europe with Attila were mainly Turkic. The elite of "European" Huns spoke probably a Oghur. Turkic language, closely related with the moder Chuvash language. the Huna people and the Hepthalites who invaded the Indian Gupta empire were mainly Eastern Iranian people who were more related with modern Pashtuns. Of course they were also mixed with Turkics but the elite was probably Iranic. The Huna people were definitely Iranian speaking Xionite tribes but the Hepthalites were heavily mixed with Gökturks. The Hepthalite empire was destroyed by a joined military force of Persians and Gökturks


Actually, my knowledge is more about Huns who were accompanying Attila and Invaded Europe. About Hephtalites, I am not sure about what you said. As I have read before, they were an alliance of some Turkic tribes, and some Eastern Iranian tribes. But, I have not seen any source to confirm that they were mostly Eastern Iranian or mostly Turkic. do you have any source to refer to it?


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> They are Eastern Iranic tribes, who have a strong connection with Scythians, IMO, That's the most accurate explanation about them



History of Pashtuns in Afghanistan is very mysterious but their history in Gandhara(Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan and some regions of South Afghanistan) started in medieval ages before it was inhabited by Indic people who spoke a North-West variant of Prakrit language(the middle Indo-Aryan language).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

Man these Pakis are so butt hurt it's unbelievable. They congratulate countries like Iran and Turkey , but inside they're burning.

You'd be suprised how many of them try and pretend to be Persian,Turk,greeks here in the UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> As I said before and your map shows it as well, even Iranologists accept that this land has been ruled by different dynasties. For me, they seem to be different greek dynasties in each region, since the coins and architecture of them has been greek.
> BTW, this map is still inaccurate. for example, tabaria(Mazandaran), and hyrkania(Gorgan) were not under parthian rule at all. they annexed in the mid-Sasanid era and during the reign of Bahram.



I'm not sure about the accuracy here but you're wrong about those regions , Mazandaran was very close to ancient Parthia province and Parthians took this province before heading towards west and south from their capital Nisa . Later they took the whole modern Iran and parts of modern Turkey reaching to kingdom of Pontus which was ruled by a Persian dynasty in the west and Armenian kingdom in the north . 

Parthians even conquered Armenia a couple of times and this state was usually a satrap of Parthia or Rome .

Apart from what I said , Parthians unlike Sassanians did not have a powerful central government and permanent army and they always relied on their clients and local governments which can confirm what you said regarding not ruling mentioned regions ( If we assume local governments / satraps were not part of Parthian Empire ) . 

Parthians were nomad people of modern Turkmenistan / North east of Iran and they had their own traditions and cultures which had been influenced by Greeks but wasn't the same . 

In this age you can see more about them , their culture , art , etc : اشكانيان



INDIC said:


> All the Persian Empires from middle East couldn't move beyond the Indus Valley, even the Arab Empire couldn't move beyond Sindh in Indus valley.



Iranian empires were not interested in the east but you're wrong my friend .

King Nader conquered India ( Parts of it ) :

Nader Shah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Prince of Persia said:


> You'd be suprised how many of them try and pretend to be Persian,Turk,greeks here in the UK



There is nothing surprising in that we all know this.



S00R3NA said:


> Iranian empires were not interested in the east but you're wrong my friend .
> 
> King Nader conquered India ( Parts of it ) :
> 
> Nader Shah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You got it, he entered Delhi. I was referring to Achaemenid, Parthian and Arab Empires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> No, that map is a joke. That map is saying that it is for 2600 years ago, in which none of parthians or roman empire existed at that time




The map is 001 AD .

around 2000 years ago .

Parthians ( Parni Tribe ) rose in 246 BC and their last king (Artabanus V ) was killed in a duel with Ardashir I in Hormozgan in 224 AD .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I'm not sure about the accuracy here but you're wrong about those regions , Mazandaran was very close to ancient Parthia province and Parthians took this province before heading towards west and south from their capital Nisa . Later they took the whole modern Iran and parts of modern Turkey reaching to kingdom of Pontus which was ruled by a Persian dynasty in the west and Armenian kingdom in the north .
> 
> Parthians even conquered Armenia a couple of times and this state was usually a satrap of Parthia or Rome .
> 
> Apart from what I said , Parthians unlike Sassanians did not have a powerful central government and permanent army and they always relied on their clients and local governments which can confirm what you said regarding not ruling mentioned regions ( If we assume local governments / satraps were not part of Parthian Empire ) .
> 
> Parthians were nomad people of modern Turkmenistan / North east of Iran and they had their own traditions and cultures which had been influenced by Greeks but wasn't the same .
> 
> In this age you can see more about them , their culture , art , etc : اشكانيان
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian empires were not interested in the east but you're wrong my friend .
> 
> King Nader conquered India ( Parts of it ) :
> 
> Nader Shah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Dude, you are wrong. *being close does not prove anything.* In that era, the main power of south caspian was Hyrcania(Gorgan) and they were not part of parthians. They are even the ones who bring the rice from India to this region and started to use it in farms, and cut jungles trees to expand their farms. As I told you before, tabaria, Daylamistan, and Hyrcania was not annexed during that time, until the mid sasanid era. 
BTW, none of what you said justifies their greek coins and greek architecture.


----------



## The SiLent crY

INDIC said:


> *S00R3NA* I am on this forum since so long, I know Iranians very well. You guys love to tease Arabs.



I don't .

I used to but not anymore .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> The map is 001 AD .
> 
> around 2000 years ago .
> 
> Parthians ( Parni Tribe ) rose in 246 BC and their last king (Artabanus V ) was killed in a duel with Ardashir I in Hormozgan in 224 AD .


That's why saying that a map(which looks like more a joke map) from 2600 years ago belongs to Parthian era is ridiculous.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Dude, you are wrong. *being close does not prove anything.* In that era, the main power of south caspian was Hyrcania(Gorgan) and they were not part of parthians. They are even the ones who bring the rice from India to this region and started to use it in farms, and cut jungles trees to expand their farms. As I told you before, tabaria, Daylamistan, and Hyrcania was not annexed during that time, until the mid sasanid era.
> BTW, none of what you said justifies their greek coins and greek architecture.



This state you're talking about was either under full control of Parthia or was a client state otherwise it's tottaly against what I've read in every article , book . ( Maybe they were independent for a short time or just gave tax to central government ) .

The only region ( In modern Iran ) that Parthians could never have full control was Persia province which finally overthrew Parthian Empire .

If you read about Parthian / Armenian or Parthian / Roman wars you'll get that they were fighting to take Armenia and former Seleucid cities in Syria . How could they attack there when they didn't have control on the heart of their Empire ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

*S00R3NA** rmi5* was the movie Prince of Persia showing correct depiction of Persian culture. I have seen many movies and series where they do bizarre mix up of Indian and Arab culture.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> This state you're talking about was either under full control of Parthia or was a client state otherwise it's tottaly against what I've read in every article , book . ( Maybe they were independent for a short time or just gave tax to central government ) .
> 
> The only region ( In modern Iran ) that Parthians could never have full control was Persia province which finally overthrew Parthian Empire .
> 
> If you read about Parthian / Armenian or Parthian / Roman wars you'll get that they were fighting to take Armenia and former Seleucid cities in Syria . How could they attack there when they didn't have control on the heart of their Empire ?!



*How arabs could not annex these regions for centuries? Parthians were much weaker than arabs. Your logic does not work at all.* BTW, what is your proof? What I said can be easily understood and searched about. since this is exactly the era that rice got introduced in these regions, and it is documented that Hyrcanians were the ones who imported it from India and not Parthians empire.
Anyway, there is no source to prove what you said. Anyway, you did not answer my other question which is the key to answer the confusion:


> none of what you said justifies their greek coins and greek architecture.





INDIC said:


> *S00R3NA** rmi5* was the movie Prince of Persia showing correct depiction of Persian culture. I have seen many movies and series where they do bizarre mix up of Indian and Arab culture.


I have not seen that movie.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> *How arabs could not annex these regions for centuries? Parthians were much weaker than arabs. Your logic does not work at all.*



Arabs were just tribes in that era and were not comparable to Parthian military power and it's guerrilla war which stopped Romans for 4 whole centuries .



> what is your proof? What I said can be easily understood and searched about. since this is exactly the era that rice got introduced in these regions, and it is documented that Hyrcanians were the ones who imported it from India and not Parthians empire.



Search Parthian Empire's map or read some books about them .

To be honest , What I said was more documented . Parthians were thinking about invading Armenia and Western Roman borders and having a hole in their empire close to their first capital doesn't make sense .



> Anyway, there is no source to prove what you said.



Check the maps in net or history books in that era to have the proof .



> none of what you said justifies their Greek coins and Greek architecture.



what does Greek architecture and coins prove ?

Parthians came in power after decades of Greek dominion mentioning that they had lived under Greek government for decades which certainly influenced them .



INDIC said:


> *S00R3NA** rmi5* was the movie Prince of Persia showing correct depiction of Persian culture. I have seen many movies and series where they do bizarre mix up of Indian and Arab culture.



I haven't watched it like the rest of movies they made about Iran's history .

To be honest I have 0% faith in them and suggest you to see them as a fictional movie like the ones Hollywood makes about Aliens , zombies , etc .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

S00R3NA said:


> what does Greek architecture and coins prove ?
> 
> Parthians came in power after decades of Greek dominion mentioning that they had lived under Greek government for decades which certainly influenced them .



That can be Greek influence, the Empire of Kushans(Yuezhis) of India also had high amount of Greek influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Arabs were just tribes in that era and were not comparable to Parthian military power and it's guerrilla war which stopped Romans for 4 whole centuries .
> 
> 
> 
> Search Parthian Empire's map or read some books about them .
> 
> To be honest , What I said was more documented . Parthians were thinking about invading Armenia and Western Roman borders and having a hole in their empire close to their first capital doesn't make sense .
> 
> 
> 
> Check the maps in net or history books in that era to have the proof .
> 
> what does Greek architecture and coins prove ?
> 
> Parthians came in power after decades of Greek dominion mentioning that they had lived under Greek government for decades which certainly influenced them .



Dude, this type of answering is called escaping. how come none of your claims have any solid proof? As you said, Parthians are supposed to rule for 4-5 centuries. How coma an empire, cannot have its own coins, and type of architecture after 4-5 centuries? it's super ridiculous. The only logical explanation is that either they were some small local rulers so they could not develop their own style of architecture and coins or they were ruled by local (probably separate) greek dynasties.


----------



## The SiLent crY

INDIC said:


> That can be Greek influence, the Empire of Kushans(Yuezhis) of India also had high amount of Greek influence.



Yep , One of Alexander's aims was creating a new race in his empire and he hardly tried to settle Greeks in every state he conquered adding getting married with local people there .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

atatwolf said:


> I noticed that Turks retain their language more effectively than Farsi people in Europe. Maybe it has to do with strongness of the culture or maybe because Iranians don't have big community in Europe.



I have plenty of Iranian friends in Paris and most of them knows Persian and sometimes minority languages like Azeri Gilaki Kurdi... Only one of them can't speak his ancestors language and he happens to be an Iranian Azeri , he speak neither Azeri nor Persian. My cousins here are half Azeri half Gilaki , they can speak Persian and to some extent Gilaki but not a single word of Turki, so much for your Turkic strongness of culture.

Those who have problems speaking their language are usually of mixed ancestry,( half Iranian half German..)
And as you said we have a little diaspora in europe in comparison with Turks (Of Turkey), thats why you can encounter some Iranians who can't speak Persian Azeri etc. Nothing to do with strongness of culture lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Dude, this type of answering is called escaping. how come none of your claims have any solid proof? As you said, Parthians are supposed to rule for 4-5 centuries. How coma an empire, cannot have its own coins, and type of architecture after 4-5 centuries?




Why should I escape man ?!!

I'm not a historian and have no problem to accept that and all the info I have about Parthian era is because they're my favorite one and I've read a lot about them .

What did you expect them to do for the coins ?!!

They just put their king's face on it and you can't find much difference in other empires at the time as well as all of them did the same .

Here is their faces pictures taken from the coins :

دوره اشکانی و فرمانروایی پارتیان و سکه های اشکانیان
_________________________



> it's super ridiculous. The only logical explanation is that either they were some small local rulers so they could not develop their own style of architecture and coins or they were ruled by local (probably separate) Greek dynasties.



I don't know what your point is man .

There are dozens of Greek / Roman documents regarding Parthians , Their culture , war tactics and so on .

If you're gonna deny them or call them a small local governor then you should write a book to enlighten historians or have a debate with historians ( both in Iran and West ) .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Gilamard said:


> I have plenty of Iranian friends in Paris and most of them knows Persian and sometimes minorities languages like Azeri Gilaki Kurdi... Only one of them can't speak his ancestors language and he happens to be an Iranian Azeri , he speak neither Azeri nor Persian. My cousins here are half Azeri half Gilaki , they can speak Persian and to some extent Gilaki but not a single word of Turki, so much for your Turkic strongness of culture.
> 
> Those who have problems speaking their language are usually of mixed ancestry,( half Iranian half German..)
> And as you said we have a little diaspora in europe in comparison with Turks (Of Turkey), thats why you can encounter some Iranians who can't speak Persian Azeri etc. Nothing to do with strongness of culture lol


have u been to chez elham in paris ? just curious .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

haman10 said:


> have u been to chez elham in paris ? just curious .....



Never, but I heard of it. Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

atatwolf said:


> I noticed that Turks retain their language more effectively than Farsi people in Europe. Maybe it has to do with strongness of the culture or maybe because Iranians don't have big community in Europe.




Main reason vis-a-vis Iran and Turkey is that most of Iranian expatriates to west are Iranian elites who fled Iran in the aftermath of revolution while Turkish migrants to EU are predominantly working class.

Upper class of any culture has a higher chance of losing their native culture as they are more easily assimilated in local culture as there is a high degree of respect among successful people for other successful people while working class has higher resilience as they are not accepted by locals and are always looked down upon which increases internal cphesion among migrant group and pining for mythological vaterland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Gilamard said:


> Never, but I heard of it. Why?


ah , nothing just wanted to start a conversation 

one of my best friends moved to paris last year -to study- and he updated his fb status the other day from that place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

anonymus said:


> Main reason vis-a-vis Iran and Turkey is that most of Iranian expatriates to west are Iranian elites who fled Iran in the aftermath of revolution while Turkish migrants to EU are predominantly working class.
> 
> Upper class of any culture has a higher chance of losing their native culture as they are more easily assimilated in local culture as there is a high degree of respect among successful people for other successful people while working class has higher resilience as they are not accepted by locals and are always looked down upon which increases internal cphesion among migrant group and pining for mythological vaterland.


We have Persians here too but they are also working class. Above working class is probably 1-5% of the country who don't need to work because they have enough capital to let money work for them. Maybe it has to do with atheism. If you loose the religion aspect of your culture, it is easier to loose the remaining part too.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> What did you expect them to do for the coins ?!!
> 
> They just put their king's face on it and you can't find much difference in other empires at the time as well as all of them did the same .



LOL, dude, your statement for a historian is like saying to a physicist that Quantum Mechanics is nothing but Newton's second law of motion, what else could it be?!!!
Anyway, if coins are difficult for you to be recognized and distinguished, then look at the architecture. I think you should be able to see the resemblance with greek monuments.


> I don't know what your point is man .
> 
> There are dozens of Greek / Roman documents regarding Parthians , Their culture , war tactics and so on .
> 
> If you're gonna deny them or call them a small local governor then you should write a book to enlighten historians or have a debate with historians ( both in Iran and West ) .



No, they are not many.
Anyway, their tactics show that they have been very weak, otherwise they would not choose a partisan style of fighting. Otherwise, we would have seen their style of fighting to be used in Sassanid army as well, which we don't see it at all.
Anyway, what do you mean by west historians? only a few research are done by Western or Russian historians about this era. That's why these questions are not answered yet. As I said before, when you dig into local records of Tabaria, Hyrcania, Daylamistan, and also Dahia in central asia, you would see that they don't recognize and don't verify your claims.
I think, as even many revisionist Iranian historians are saying, that era has been ruling era of separate smaller rulers, which is what is called "Molouk -al -tavaayefi". IMO, some of them have been greeks and some other may have been local Iranian dynasties, in which one of them finally got the control over other ones and established sassanid empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

anonymus said:


> Main reason vis-a-vis Iran and Turkey is that most of Iranian expatriates to west are Iranian elites who fled Iran in the aftermath of revolution while Turkish migrants to EU are predominantly working class.
> 
> Upper class of any culture has a higher chance of losing their native culture as they are more easily assimilated in local culture as there is a high degree of respect among successful people for other successful people while working class has higher resilience as they are not accepted by locals and are always looked down upon which increases internal cphesion among migrant group and pining for mythological vaterland.



Iranians in West belong to different groups. what you said mostly describes Iranians in US, and not in EU.
As a summary, Iranian in different countries can be categorized in this way:

US>> 1) Pahlavi dynasty and rich people of that era, who fled after revolution 2)engineers, scientists, and educational elites who immigrated to US after revolution 3)ultra rich Iranians who got visa by investing money in US >>Upper Class Iranians

Canada>> mostly middle class who started to emigrate there from 2 decades ago >>Middle Class Iranians

EU>> 1)some rich Iranian families who migrated even earlier than revolution, which are a minority 2) political refugees, MKO, and lower class of Iranians >> mostly lower class Iranians with some exceptions

*Mod Edit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine 
Thanks for your new policy to only delete the parts of a post that have problems instead of deleting and Editing all of the post. 
That's a good policy, since sometimes we quote multiple people in a post, and sometimes we respond to a troll as well which goes off-topic, and only that part of the quote needs to be edited/deleted and not the entire post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> LOL, dude, your statement for a historian is like saying to a physicist that Quantum Mechanics is nothing but Newton's second law of motion, what else could it be?!!!
> Anyway, if coins are difficult for you to be recognized and distinguished, then look at the architecture. I think you should be able to see the resemblance with greek monuments.
> 
> 
> No, they are not many.
> Anyway, their tactics show that they have been very weak, otherwise they would not choose a partisan style of fighting. Otherwise, we would have seen their style of fighting to be used in Sassanid army as well, which we don't see it at all.
> Anyway, what do you mean by west historians? only a few research are done by Western or Russian historians about this era. That's why these questions are not answered yet. As I said before, when you dig into local records of Tabaria, Hyrcania, Daylamistan, and also Dahia in central asia, you would see that they don't recognize and don't verify your claims.
> I think, as even many revisionist Iranian historians are saying, that era has been ruling era of separate smaller rulers, which is what is called "Molouk -al -tavaayefi". IMO, some of them have been greeks and some other may have been local Iranian dynasties, in which one of them finally got the control over other ones and established sassanid empire.



Have a good night / Day my friend .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Have a good night / Day my friend .


Likewise, you too.


----------



## Sam1980

atatwolf said:


> Can second, third generation Iranian diaspora speak farsi language?



Yes. Me.

I can also speak, Turkish, Hebrew, German, Arabic and French.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

الهام علی اف بیشترین حقوق و حسن روحانی کمترین حقوق را دریافت می کند

رادیو اروپای آزاد آذربایجان طی گزارشی دستمزد رسمی رؤسای جمهور منطقه را مورد بررسی قرار داده است. 

به گزارش سرویس بین الملل «تیک»، حقوق رئیس جمهوری ایران ۹۵۰ منات، رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان ۱۵ هزار منات و رئیس جمهوری آمریکا حدود ۲۶ هزار و ۱۳۳ منات است. 

هر منات آذربایجان برابر یک دلار و ۲۷ سنت آمریکا، معادل حدود ۴ هزار تومان ایران است. 

این گزارش می‌گوید که در کشورهای دموکراتیک جهان معمولا به رغم مناقشه‌ها پیرامون درآمدهای واقعی رؤسای جمهوری، اکثرا درآمدهای رسمی آن‌ها به مردم اطلاع رسانی می‌شود و مردم حداقل با دستمزد دریافتی رؤسای جمهور خود از بابت پستی که در دست دارند، آشنا می‌شوند. 

این گزارش به ولادمیر پوتین، رئیس‌جمهوری روسیه اشاره می‌کند که اخیرا حقوق رسمی خود در سال ۲۰۱۳ را ماهانه ۶۷۱۶ منات اعلام کرد. 

گزارش یاد شده در ادامه به بررسی دستمزدهای رسمی رؤسای چند کشور همسایه و منطقه پرداخته و با حداقل دستمزد‌ها در هر کشور مقایسه کرده است. 

بر اساس این گزارش، سرژ سرکیسیان، رئیس جمهوری ارمنستان، ماهانه ۲۵۵۴ منات حقوق می‌گیرد، این رقم برای رئیس جمهور ترکیه ۱۳۶۴۰ منات، گرجستان ۳۱۰۰ منات و ایران ۹۵۰ منات است. 

بیشترین حقوق ماهانه میان رؤسای جمهور منطقه برای الهام علی اف، رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان، است که حقوق رسمی‌اش ماهانه ۱۵ هزار منات است. 

هم اکنون رئیس جمهوری چین ۱۲۴۱ منات ماهانه دستمزد می‌گیرد، در حالی که حداقل میزان دستمزد‌ها در این کشور ۲۲۹ منات است، به این ترتیب دستمزد رئیس جمهوری چین حدود ۴/ ۵ برابر حداقل دستمزد‌ها در چین است. 

در مقام مقایسه، رئیس جمهور آذربایجان ۱۴۳ بار بیشتر از کمترین میزان دستمزد‌ها در این کشور حقوق می‌گیرد، رئیس جمهور قرقیزستان ۹۸ بار، گرجستان ۶۰ بار، روسیه ۵۸ بار، ترکیه ۳۵ بار، ارمنستان ۲۷ بار، آمریکا ۵/ ۱۹ بار، فرانسه ۱۰ بار، آلمان ۱۰ بار و ایران ۵ بار بیشتر از حداقل دستمزد‌ها در کشورهای خود حقوق می‌گیرند. 

این گزارش می‌گوید که در حین بررسی حقوق رؤسای جمهوری کشور‌ها، دریافته است که حقوقی که حسن روحانی دریافت می‌کند، نه حقوق پست ریاست جمهوری، بلکه حقوقی است که برای استادی دانشگاه دریافت می‌کند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> الهام علی اف بیشترین حقوق و حسن روحانی کمترین حقوق را دریافت می کند
> 
> رادیو اروپای آزاد آذربایجان طی گزارشی دستمزد رسمی رؤسای جمهور منطقه را مورد بررسی قرار داده است.
> 
> به گزارش سرویس بین الملل «تیک»، حقوق رئیس جمهوری ایران ۹۵۰ منات، رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان ۱۵ هزار منات و رئیس جمهوری آمریکا حدود ۲۶ هزار و ۱۳۳ منات است.
> 
> هر منات آذربایجان برابر یک دلار و ۲۷ سنت آمریکا، معادل حدود ۴ هزار تومان ایران است.
> 
> این گزارش می‌گوید که در کشورهای دموکراتیک جهان معمولا به رغم مناقشه‌ها پیرامون درآمدهای واقعی رؤسای جمهوری، اکثرا درآمدهای رسمی آن‌ها به مردم اطلاع رسانی می‌شود و مردم حداقل با دستمزد دریافتی رؤسای جمهور خود از بابت پستی که در دست دارند، آشنا می‌شوند.
> 
> این گزارش به ولادمیر پوتین، رئیس‌جمهوری روسیه اشاره می‌کند که اخیرا حقوق رسمی خود در سال ۲۰۱۳ را ماهانه ۶۷۱۶ منات اعلام کرد.
> 
> گزارش یاد شده در ادامه به بررسی دستمزدهای رسمی رؤسای چند کشور همسایه و منطقه پرداخته و با حداقل دستمزد‌ها در هر کشور مقایسه کرده است.
> 
> بر اساس این گزارش، سرژ سرکیسیان، رئیس جمهوری ارمنستان، ماهانه ۲۵۵۴ منات حقوق می‌گیرد، این رقم برای رئیس جمهور ترکیه ۱۳۶۴۰ منات، گرجستان ۳۱۰۰ منات و ایران ۹۵۰ منات است.
> 
> بیشترین حقوق ماهانه میان رؤسای جمهور منطقه برای الهام علی اف، رئیس جمهوری آذربایجان، است که حقوق رسمی‌اش ماهانه ۱۵ هزار منات است.
> 
> هم اکنون رئیس جمهوری چین ۱۲۴۱ منات ماهانه دستمزد می‌گیرد، در حالی که حداقل میزان دستمزد‌ها در این کشور ۲۲۹ منات است، به این ترتیب دستمزد رئیس جمهوری چین حدود ۴/ ۵ برابر حداقل دستمزد‌ها در چین است.
> 
> در مقام مقایسه، رئیس جمهور آذربایجان ۱۴۳ بار بیشتر از کمترین میزان دستمزد‌ها در این کشور حقوق می‌گیرد، رئیس جمهور قرقیزستان ۹۸ بار، گرجستان ۶۰ بار، روسیه ۵۸ بار، ترکیه ۳۵ بار، ارمنستان ۲۷ بار، آمریکا ۵/ ۱۹ بار، فرانسه ۱۰ بار، آلمان ۱۰ بار و ایران ۵ بار بیشتر از حداقل دستمزد‌ها در کشورهای خود حقوق می‌گیرند.
> 
> این گزارش می‌گوید که در حین بررسی حقوق رؤسای جمهوری کشور‌ها، دریافته است که حقوقی که حسن روحانی دریافت می‌کند، نه حقوق پست ریاست جمهوری، بلکه حقوقی است که برای استادی دانشگاه دریافت می‌کند.



AAmaar dorost be nazar mirese, chon man ham dide boudam ke hoghough e saalaane ye Obama hodoud e 350 k $ dar saal hast. Albatte hodoud e 35% baraaye maaliyaat azash kam misheh(darsad e maaliyaat ba hoghough motenaaseb hast), ke dar nahaayat mishe hodoud e 200-250 k $ khaales dar saal.
Albatteh, az hame bishtar, Prime minister e UK poul migire, ke hodoud e 500 ya 550 k $ dar saal poul migire.

>> touye Iran, be jaaye hoghough, yek 3000 miliyardi yek ja poul migiran.

BTW, LOL at putin.


----------



## Targon

Sam1980 said:


> Yes. Me.
> 
> I can also speak, Turkish, Hebrew, German, Arabic and French.




You can speak Turkish ?


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> AAmaar dorost be nazar mirese, chon man ham dide boudam ke hoghough e saalaane ye Obama hodoud e 350 k $ dar saal hast. Albatte hodoud e 35% baraaye maaliyaat azash kam misheh(darsad e maaliyaat ba hoghough motenaaseb hast), ke dar nahaayat mishe hodoud e 200-250 k $ khaales dar saal.
> Albatteh, az hame bishtar, Prime minister e UK poul migire, ke hodoud e 500 ya 550 k $ dar saal poul migire.
> 
> >> touye Iran, be jaaye hoghough, yek 3000 miliyardi yek ja poul migiran.
> 
> BTW, LOL at putin.



Hoghughe Rohani rabti be 3,000 miliard nadare albate. injuri hesab konim tuie hame keshvara fesade mali hast, baiad hoghughe roasaie jomhureshun ro billion dollari farz konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Hoghughe Rohani rabti be 3,000 miliard nadare albate. injuri hesab konim tuie hame keshvara fesade mali hast, baiad hoghughe roasaie jomhureshun ro billion dollari farz konim.


Are dige. mesaalesh hamin Putin. Putin billion dollar poul daareh vali hoghoughesh faghat 6700 ta e'laam shode ke joke hast. Be nazar e man, ettefaaghan, hoghough e bishtar behtar hast, chon emkaan e fesaad ra kaahesh mideh.
be nazar e man, chizi ke be onvaan e hoghough baraaye Iran, gherghizestan, chin, torkiye va rousiye neveshte shode, bishtar joke hast ta vegheiyat.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Are dige. mesaalesh hamin Putin. Putin billion dollar poul daareh vali hoghoughesh faghat 6700 ta e'laam shode ke joke hast. Be nazar e man, ettefaaghan, hoghough e bishtar behtar hast, chon emkaan e fesaad ra kaahesh mideh.
> be nazar e man, chizi ke be onvaan e hoghough baraaye Iran, gherghizestan, chin, torkiye va rousiye neveshte shode, bishtar joke hast ta vegheiyat.



Tuie keshvari mesle Iran, emkane inke shakhse raiees jomhur fesade mali dashte bashe nazdike sefre. kari be atrafian nadaram ke bokhor bokhor daran vase khodeshun, manzuram faghat shakhse raiees jomhur hast. hata ahmadinejad am ba on hame gandi ke zad, kolli eteham behesh zadan ke fesade mali dashte shakhsan, vali hich kodumesh sabet nashod.

hoghughe bala ham khub nist be nazaram baraie kheili az keshvar ha. baraie keshvari mesle US ya Canada moshkeli nadare chon khub be mardomeshun miresan, vali baraie keshvaraie mesle azerbaijan, russia, georgia armenia va kyrgyzestan asan maghul nist vaghti ozae mali aksariate mardom kheili kheili paieen tar hast. turkey ham baz bad nist chon eghtesadesh sari dare pishraft mikone va sathe motevasete dar amad dare ziad mishe.

hoghughe balaie roasaie keshvar dar hali ke aksariate melat vazeshun kheili paieen tare mamulan faghat tuie keshvar haie dictatori dide mishe. tuie iran ham hala shaiad raees jomhur shakhsan ziad nagire, vali bokhor bokhor mashala ziad hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Tuie keshvari mesle Iran, emkane inke shakhse raiees jomhur fesade mali dashte bashe nazdike sefre. kari be atrafian nadaram ke bokhor bokhor daran vase khodeshun, manzuram faghat shakhse raiees jomhur hast. hata ahmadinejad am ba on hame gandi ke zad, kolli eteham behesh zadan ke fesade mali dashte shakhsan, vali hich kodumesh sabet nashod.
> 
> hoghughe bala ham khub nist be nazaram baraie kheili az keshvar ha. baraie keshvari mesle US ya Canada moshkeli nadare chon khub be mardomeshun miresan, vali baraie keshvaraie mesle azerbaijan, russia, georgia armenia va kyrgyzestan asan maghul nist vaghti ozae mali aksariate mardom kheili kheili paieen tar hast. turkey ham baz bad nist chon eghtesadesh sari dare pishraft mikone va sathe motevasete dar amad dare ziad mishe.
> 
> hoghughe balaie roasaie keshvar dar hali ke aksariate melat vazeshun kheili paieen tare mamulan faghat tuie keshvar haie dictatori dide mishe. tuie iran ham hala shaiad raees jomhur shakhsan ziad nagire, vali bokhor bokhor mashala ziad hast.



vaallaa hashemi ke khodesh va haft jad va aabaadesh ham milyaarder hastand. khaatami ham ke maashaallaa sar e maajaraaye pars e jonoubi, gandesh dar oumad ke kolli poul be jib zade. Ahmaqi ham ke ye 300 milyard az shahrdaari dozdid, tou ardabil ham az naft e ardabil, ... ba rafigh haash dozdidand, tou ra'is jomhourish ham be esm e doustaash va familesh dozdide. Rohani ham haalaa gandesh dar miyaad, negaraan nabaash.
chera kasi ke ra'is jomhour e Azerbaijan, ke yeki az sari' tarin roshd haye eghtesaadi ye donyaa ra daareh, va yek keshvar e nafti ham hast, poul nagire? age nagire ke mire va az nazar e eghtesaadi kaamel corrupt misheh. nemigam tou Azerbaijan, fesaad nist, vali vaghean az Iran ya keshvar haye arabi va rousiye kheyli kam tar hast.
chizi ham ke baraaye mellat khoub hast, in hast ke fesaad kam tar basheh, haalaa chand hezaar dollar baalaa va paayin, ta'siri tou ye eghtesaad e mamlekat nadaareh.


----------



## rmi5

*ملي‌پوش شميشربازي به گروگان گرفته‌ شد*

*شمشيرباز تيم ملي ايران توسط اشرار به گروگان گرفته شد.*






حامد صداقتي، ملي‌پوش شمشيربازي اسلحه اپه ايران توسط اشرار استان سيستان و بلوچستان به گروگان گرفته شد.

به گزارش ايسنا، ملي‌پوش شمشيربازي که ديشب با دو همراه خود به نامهاي محمدعلي غفاري و مهدي حسيني با يک دستگاه خودرو در حال سفر به سمت چابهار بودند، مورد حمله اشرار قرار گرفته و به همراه مهدي حسيني به گروگان گرفته‌ شده است. نفر سوم همراه آنها توسط اشرار کشته‌ شده است.

در اين گروگانگيري محمد علي غفاري به دليل اصابت گلوله به ناحيه سر جان باخت.

فضل‌الله باقرزاده،‌ رييس فدراسيون شمشيربازي با تاييد اين خبر،‌ گفت: سفر صداقتي به چابهار شخصي بوده است.


ملي‌پوش شميشربازي به گروگان گرفته‌ شد | ورزش 3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sam1980 said:


> Yes. Me.
> 
> I can also speak, Turkish, Hebrew, German, Arabic and French.








Did you learn the enemy laguages? 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

What's up @Abii ? Are snows melt there, dude? 
Anyway, what has happened to @Ahriman? will he come back?


----------



## Sam1980

Targon said:


> You can speak Turkish ?



Yes. I got my Bachelor Degree from Turkey, I already said it in a thread somewhere on this forum. Its actually a long story, but the only reputable university that would take me in (because of my age) was a Turkish university (I won't tell its name, but if you look up my previous posts its there), they set preconditions too, for example I couldn't just sit for the exams, I had to take classes according to the Course Structure, it would take me 3 years instead of 4 years to Graduate, but I couldn't just Graduate in a year or so. In those times my father did business in Turkey so it was more convenient for him too. I learned Hebrew because of my Jewish heritage, French and German (I took a class too), those I learned on my own. Persian was easy to learn as my family spoke to me in Persian and I attended the Iranian School in Australia. If I give more information that would reveal my identity, I already said too much  

@xenon54 LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Iran: Attrition
Iran: Attrition

May 2, 2014: 
There has been little progress in getting around the sanctions on exporting oil and shipments are stuck at a million barrels a day and appear likely to stay there for the next six months. This puts the government under increasing financial and political pressure because oil accounts for 80 percent of exports (the source of foreign currency to buy foreign goods) and half the government budget. Before the new sanctions Iran allowed imports to climb from $39.1 billion to over $60 billion since 2006 in order to keep unrest (against the corrupt religious dictatorship) down.

After many delays caused by the potential for public unrest, the government began to eliminate fuel subsidies today by increasing the price of petroleum products as much as 75 percent. Many Iranians expect inflation to return because of this. Iran spends a third of its $300 billion GDP on subsidies for gasoline, natural gas, electricity and food. Paying for these subsidies restricts what the government can do, but getting rid of these subsidies angers most of the population. Eliminating the subsidies would give the government more flexibility in rewarding its supporters. Without the subsidies electricity will cost 25 percent more and water 20 percent more. The rules for who is eligible for welfare payments have also been changed and a lot of people will not get as much (or any at all) cash each month from the government. There could be violence because of the subsidy cuts but it is necessary to balance the budget in the wake of continued sanctions. As it is Iranians have become increasingly and openly hostile to their government over the last year as the increased sanctions hurt the economy and hit most Iranians directly.

The threat of U.S. sanctions has caused China to back out of participation in building a gas pipeline from Iran to Pakistan. China was to replace Iranian financing for the deal. In December 2013 Iran told Pakistan that it could not deliver on a pledge to loan Pakistan $500 million so that Pakistan could build its part of a $4 billion natural gas pipeline from Iran to Pakistan. This was disappointing to Pakistan, which has been an ally of Iran and was ignoring American threats of sanctions by agreeing to the pipeline deal. But Iran lost faith in Pakistani ability to get their portion of the pipeline built and feared that a loan would largely be stolen by infamously corrupt Pakistani officials. Each country was to pay for half of the pipeline. Pakistan believed that part of the deal was Iran providing loans so that Pakistan could build its half. Iran insisted that this was never agreed to and the sanctions have left Iran unable to loan Pakistan the cash needed. Iran has already invested quite a lot of cash on its portion of the pipeline so this loan decision is seen as a temporary setback. The natural gas pipeline between Pakistan and Iran would enable to Pakistan to get around the sanctions by importing Iranian natural gas and paying with goods (barter). But even without the sanctions Pakistan is a natural customer for Iranian gas.



*Syria*

Another major expense is Syria, where the government spends over a billion dollars a month to keep the pro-Iran Assad dictatorship in power. A key factor in the government ability to reverse rebel gains over the last year has been the appearance of thousands of Lebanese Hezbollah gunmen. Iran helped create Hezbollah in the 1980s and has financed the survival and growth of Hezbollah ever since. In addition to cash and weapons, Iran has provided military training. A lot of the training has been basic military stuff, but there’s been a lot of specialized instruction (terrorism, espionage, counter-espionage, planning and so on). Thus while the Hezbollah “army” only consists of about 2,000 full timers and 10,000 part timers, there is also a much larger force of trained reserves (trained personnel no longer on the payroll). Many of these reservists have been called on to “volunteer” to spend 3-6 months fighting in Syria. That has been very dangerous, with about 2,000 of the Hezbollah men serving in Syria in the last 18 months getting killed or wounded in action. Iranian cash and other resources have come in handy here because Hezbollah has been able to provide death benefits for those killed in Syria and free (and extensive) medical care for those wounded. More money is paid to Syria veterans recovering from wounds and pensions for those crippled by their wounds. All this cash comes from Iran.

For the Syrian government, which is also subsidized by Iran, these Hezbollah military efforts have been crucial because Hezbollah’s paramilitary force is one of the most effective in the region. Over the decades Hezbollah has developed effective tactics to fight Israeli troops and hostile militias and Islamic terrorist groups in Lebanon. Israel can still beat Hezbollah fighters, but with greater effort than against other Arab irregulars. In Syria this Hezbollah experience, training and professionalism has been a nasty shock to the rebels. Hezbollah fighters can operate as effectively (and often more so) than trained Syrian soldiers, but also fall back on many terrorist and commando techniques they have learned from the Iranians and decades of combat inside Lebanon and on the Israeli border. Inside Syria the Hezbollah fighters are feared by the rebels and respected by the Syrian soldiers.



*Cyber War*

Arab and Western oil companies are under pressure to improve their computer network security because of the growing number of Cyber War attacks coming out of Iran. This is part of a deliberate and much publicized Iranian effort to become a major player in Cyber Warfare. That means Iran continues to jam satellites. Iran has already been accused of jamming news service by BBC, France 24, Deutsche Welle. Iran is also accused of jamming American Iranian language programs delivered by satellite. Iran denies they were jamming but there is ample evidence that the jamming is coming from Iran. Since September 11, 2001 the U.S. has developed equipment and techniques for locating the source of jamming with considerable accuracy.



April 29, 2014: Iran has cancelled a 2009 oil field development deal with the Chinese state owned oil company. This contract would have eventually been worth $2.5 billion to the Chinese. Both sides accused the other of failure to cooperate as the main reason for the termination. China remains Iran’s biggest oil-export customer since China is willing to defy the international sanctions against Iran. That was behind the 2009 contract, which was to replace Western oil companies that had to back off because of more sanctions.

The U.S. has imposed sanctions on nine (eight Chinese and one Dubai) companies for helping Iran get around sanctions. Two Dubai men were also added to the sanctions list.

April 26, 2014: Today the government shut down the third reformist newspaper this year. This is part of a pattern of increased government repression of those who complain publically or simply call for change in the way Iran is run.

April 23, 2014: The head of Iranian prisons was removed from his post, and promoted. This was a polite way to handle an embarrassing situation where 30 political prisoners (pro-reform activists) were badly beaten by prison guards and Revolutionary Guards brought in to help. The government tried to cover this up but that effort failed. While the government selects which candidates can run for parliament (thus barring most of the pro-reform politicians) the reformers are a powerful constituency and incidents like this only cause more people to become pro-reform.

April 20, 2014: The army announced a lot of new equipment for the troops. On closer examination these are all older Russia, Chinese or American designs that are built under license (or pirated) or are simply older stuff that has been rebuilt.

Police seized 404 kg of opium and hashish in the last two days. These drugs were seized inside Iran, where the growing number of addicts gives Iran the largest addict population (by addicts as a percentage of the population) in the world. Nearly three percent of the population is addicted (mainly to opium, hashish and heroin, all of which come largely from Afghanistan). 

April 19, 2014: President Rouhani visited southeast Iran and tried to bolster morale among the Shias living there. That area is home to the Baluchi minority, which is Sunni and backing an increasingly violent opposition to the government.

April 17, 2014: UN inspectors (from the IAEA) agreed that Iran was complying with the January 20 agreement regarding their nuclear program. This agreement lasts six months and during that time Iran will receive over $5 billion in frozen assets if they comply. If no long-term agreement is reached at the end of six months then the sanctions will get worse.

April 15, 2014: Two Pakistani warships (a submarine and a patrol boat) returning from a visits to Arab states in the Persian Gulf stopped off in Iran for four days of joint training exercise. Pakistan tries to maintain good relations with Iran, despite close economic and diplomatic links with the Arab Gulf States (who see themselves threatened by Iran).

April 14, 2014: The government announced the cancellation of an Iranian Navy visit to waters off the U.S. east coast. Two months ago it was announced that an Iranian “destroyer” and “helicopter carrier” were traveling to the Atlantic Ocean. Iran described these two ships as the “Battle Group 29” and said the two ships would stay out there for three months protecting Iranian merchant ships from pirates. In reality the “destroyer” is a 1,500 ton frigate and the “helicopter carrier” is a 33,000 ton oil tanker modified to have a helicopter landing pad and capable of carrying three helicopters. The tanker was armed with a 76mm gun and two twin-23mm anti-aircraft guns. The main function of the helicopter carrier was to ensure that the frigate does not run out of fuel in the middle of the ocean. This frigate can travel 9,000 kilometers on internal fuel (at 28 kilometers an hour). In other words it has to refuel every two weeks if it keeps moving while at sea. The two ships were going to travel south around the southern tip of Africa and then to Venezuela and Cuba where they would recuperate and provide photo ops. The U.S. would be condemned and warned that the Iran Navy was close. This was all for domestic consumption, to reassure Iranians who believe, or want to believe that three decades of sanctions have not reduced their armed forces to impotence. While Iran has the largest armed forces (in terms of personnel) in the region its weapons and equipment are far less capable and for decades its military leaders have been chosen for their loyalty to the religious dictatorship that runs Iran rather than for skill in military matters. The government did not give a reason for cancelling the voyage to the Atlantic and simply reported that the two ships were returning to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Onjash ke mardom hamdige ro mizanan bahale 

Oh, **** man! I didn't know teacher can hit students! Child abuse! Child Abuse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> Oh, **** man! I didn't know teacher can hit students! Child abuse! Child Abuse!



In old days there were punishments like _murga banana_(making you chicken).


----------



## Ostad

*خبر وزارت خارجه ایتالیا از افزایش سفر ایتالیایی ها به ایران*
در این بیانیه به گردشگران ایتالیایی یاداوری می شود تا رفتاری محترمانه در قبال سنت های اسلامی در ایران داشته باشند و در شهرهای بزرگ نیز احتیاطات لازم را بعمل آورند.
وزارت خارجه ایتالیا در بیانیه ای با تاکید بر شرایط خوب امنیتی و مردم میهمان نواز ایران، از موج جدید سفرهای توریستی ایتالیایی ها به کشورمان خبر داد.

به گزارش ایرنا، وزارت خارجه ایتالیا امروز جمعه در بیانیه ای بدون اشاره به شمار گردشگران ایتالیایی به ایران اعلام کرد: با آغاز بهار که فصل اصلی توریستی در ایران محسوب می شود، بار دیگر شاهد موج جدید سفرهای گردشگری ایتالیایی ها به این کشور هستیم.

در ادامه این بیانیه عنوان شده ˈ شرایط خوب امنیتی در ایران برای گردشگرانی که قصد سفر به این کشور را دارند، چه از نظر کنترل دقیق از سوی دستگاه های دولتی و چه از نظر رفتار سنتی مردم این کشور و تور اپراتورهای محلی، در استقبال از توریست های غربی بویژه ایتالیایی خوب استˈ.

در این بیانیه به گردشگران ایتالیایی یاداوری می شود تا رفتاری محترمانه در قبال سنت های اسلامی در ایران داشته باشند و در شهرهای بزرگ نیز احتیاطات لازم را بعمل آورند.

روزنامه آنلاین ˈایل جورنالˈ نیز اخیرا با عنوان ˈایران، جذاب ترین مقصد کنونی توریسم ˈ نوشت: ایران مقصدی جذاب برای جهانگردان است و آنان را به سوی خود جذب می کند. سیاست های ˈحسن روحانیˈ رییس جمهوری ایران مبنی بر گشایش و تعامل با جهان منجر به جذب گردشگران و جهانگردان به این مقصد باستانی شده است.

شمار گردشگرانی که برای بازدید از ایران روانه جمهوری اسلامی می شوند، به خاطر سیاست های روحانی افزایش یافته و سیری فزاینده دارد و این روند در ماه آوریل سبب شد تا شمار جهانگردان خارجی به این کشور 150 درصد در مقایسه با مدت مشابه در سال قبل افزایش یابد.

این روزنامه ایتالیایی همچنین نوشت: شمار جهانگردان در ایران همواره افزایش یافته و در ماه های گذشته با وجود مشکلات مربوط به اخذ ویزا، مقصدی جذاب برای گردشگری و جهانگردی است. در سال گذشته شمسی که در ماه مارس خاتمه یافت بیش از چهار و نیم میلیون جهانگرد از ایران بازدید کردند.
____________________________________________________________________________________


*آینده پژوهان آمریکایی: تجربه کنترل جمعیت ایران باید جهانی شود*
" آلن ویسمن " روزنامه نگار و محقق آمریکایی نویسنده کتاب "جهان بدون آمریکا" در کتاب اخیر خود با عنوان " شمارش معکوس جمعیت جهان " این روند افزایش جمعیت در ایران در دهه ابتدایی انقلاب را سریع ترین روند رشد جمعیت در تاریخ بشر خوانده است.
یک وب سایت آمریکایی با انتشار گزارشی نوشت: ایران یکی از آینده نگر ترین کشورهای دنیا در زمینه " کنترل رشد جمعیت" است و جامعه جهانی برای مقابله با رشد سرسام آور جمعیت تا پایان قرن جاری که پیش بینی می شود به 14 میلیارد نفر برسد، باید از برنامه کنترل جمعیت در ایران که از سال 1988 و پس از جنگ با عراق در این کشور با موفقیت به مورد اجرا در آمد، الگو برداری کند. 

به گزارش عصر ایران وب سایت "io9 " که وب سایتی در زمینه "آینده پژوهی" با دغدغه های زیست محیطی است، در گزارشی با عنوان " چگونه ایران یکی از آینده نگر ترین کشورهای جهان است " نوشت: وقتی ما به آینده نگری فکر می کنیم ، اغلب تصوراتمان روی رشد تکنولوژی، پیدایش سلاح های خارق العاده و یا ساخت ابزارهایی برای سفر یا مهاجرت انسان ها برای استقرار در کره مریخ است، اما اگر بخواهیم آینده نگری به مفهوم برنامه ریزی برای ایجاد تعادل در زندگی انسان ها بر روی کره زمین در قرن های آتی معنا کنیم باید تجربه ای که ایران موفق به کسب و اجرای آن شده است را مورد نظر قرار دهیم. 

برای شناخت بهتر از موفقیتی که ایران طی دو دهه اخیر در زمینه کنترل رشد جمعیت داشت، باید به سخنان سال 1993 مشاور علمی فعلی دولت اوباما " جان هولدرن " توجه کنیم . او در آن سال با انجام یک مطالعه علمی تلاش کرد نشان دهد که چگونه جهان تا پایان قرن بیست و یک ممکن است با حفظ رشد جمعیت کنونی به یک بحران جمعیتی پیش از بحران کمبود انرژی برسد. 

هولدرن که یک دانشمند زیست محیطی است در آن سال یک سناریو درباره میزان افزایش جمعیت جهان تا سال 2100 ارایه داد. در سال 1993 جمعیت جهان 5 میلیارد و پانصد میلیون نفر بود.(مقایسه شود با جمعیت بیش از 7 میلیاردی کنونی) که سالانه بیش از 13 تراوات مصرف انرژی داشت. هر چند این مصرف عادلانه نبود و مردم ساکن در کشورهای در حال توسعه به طور متوسط یک کیلووات در روز انرژی صرف می کردند و مردم کشورهای توسعه یافته به طور میانگین 7.5 کیلووات.

هولدرن در آن سال اعلام کرد با ادامه روند رشد جمعیتی جهان تا پایان قرن بیست و یک، جمعیت 14 میلیاردی سال 2100 جهان به 8 برابر مصرف انرژی بیشتر نیاز خواهد داشت که ممکن است به تخریب کلی اکوسیستم بشر در روی کره زمین و پایان یافتن منابع انرژی بینجامد.

این امر می تواند یک فاجعه باشد بنابراین هولدرن برای جلوگیری از این فرضیه یک سوال پرسید و آن اینکه چگونه می توان جمعیت جهان را در سال 2100 در سطح 10 میلیارد نفر کنترل کرد به طوری که همه مردم جهان به طور مساوی انرژی مصرف کنند؟ طبق مطالعات این دانشمند آمریکایی اگر همه مردم جهان به طور متوسط 3 کیلووات انرژی مصرف داشته باشند و جمعیت جهان در سال 2100 ، 10 میلیارد نفر باشد، باید برای تامین این میزان مصرف 30 تراوات انرژی سالانه در آن سال تولید کرد. 

برای پاسخ به سوال ناشی از مطالعات هولدرن ، جمعی از دانشمندان بیولوژیست جمعیت شناس و دانشمندان محیط زیست از جمله " گرچن دیلی" و " پاول اهر لیچ" تلاش کردند پاسخ این سوال هولدرن را بدهند . 

هدف مطالعات این دانشمندان این بود که میزان جمعیت مطلوب سال 2100 را برای اینکه از کفاف مصارف انرژی آنها برآییم و اکوسیستم طبیعت کره زمین نیز به هم نریزد، تخمین بزنند. 

نتیجه مطالعات این دانشمندان نشان داد برای اینکه چنین شود تازه با فرض انقراض برخی موجودات زمین و نیز مصرف برخی انرژی های نوین و پاک از جمله انرژی خورشیدی، جمعیت جهان باید در سال 2100 به 2 میلیارد نفر کاهش یابد تا تعادل کنونی در اکو سیستم حفظ شود. یعنی بازگشت به جمعیت زمین در سال 1930 و در غیر این صورت اکو سیستم از بین خواهد رفت.

اما در مواجهه با این اعداد چه می توان کرد و چگونه می شود جمعیت جهان را در روندی معکوس به 2 میلیارد نفر رساند؟ این کار شدنی است و تنها یک نمونه کوچک تر اما موفق در سطح جهان وجود دارد و آن الگوی کنترل جمعیت اجرا شده در ایران در سال های دهه 1990 و 2000 است. 

سال ها قبل از ارایه نظرات هولدرن درباره خطرات افزایش جمعیت جهان ، رهبران کشور ایران با معضل افزایش بی سابقه جمعیت روبرو بودند. در سال های اواخر حکومت شاه و سال های آغارین پس از انقلاب جمعیت ایران در روندی بی سابقه از 37 میلیون نفر در سال 1979 به 50 میلیون نفر در سال 1986 رسید. 

" آلن ویسمن " روزنامه نگار و محقق آمریکایی نویسنده کتاب "جهان بدون آمریکا" در کتاب اخیر خود با عنوان " شمارش معکوس جمعیت جهان " این روند افزایش جمعیت در ایران در دهه ابتدایی انقلاب را سریع ترین روند رشد جمعیت در تاریخ بشر خوانده است. 

ویسمن در کتاب جدید خود از تجربه ایران در کنترل میزان موالید به عنوان یک تجربه موفق و منحصر به فرد یاد کرده است. رهبران ایران در آن زمان که نگران تامین منابع برای روند رو به رشد جمعیت بودند پس از جنگ نزد ایت الله خمینی رفتند و از او مجوزهای لازم را برای کنترل و مهار جمعیت را گرفتند.

این برنامه با شعار " یک بچه خوب است و دو تا بچه کافی است " از سال 1988 آغاز شد. روند آموزش زنان شهری و روستایی آغاز شد و بدون ایجاد محدودیت و اجبار، روش های کنترل بارداری و زادو ولد به طور رایگان در اختیار تمامی زنان قرار گرفت. 




وزارت بهداشت ایران جنبشی از زنان تحصیلکرده را راهی دور افتاده ترین روستاها کرد تا به زنان روش های پیشگیری از بارداری ناخواسته را آموزش دهند . هیچ اجباری هم در کار نبود. هر کس می خواست می توانست فرزند بیشتری داشته باشد اما آموزش نحوه و روش پیشگیری از بارداری به زنان بسیار موفق عمل کرد و رشد جمعیت ایران به خوبی مهار شد به نحوی که بر اساس آمارها میزان زادو ولد زنان ایرانی از 2.1 نفر در سال 2000 به 1.7 نفر در سال 2012 رسید.

در پایان این گزارش آمده است : "صرف نظر از آنچه بعد در ایران اتفاق افتاد ما شواهدی داریم که نشان می دهد در جریان یک نسل (1990 تا 2010) جریان و جنبشی در این کشور برای کنترل موالید آن هم در کشوری مذهبی همچون ایران به راه افتاد که بسیار بسیار موفق بود تا جایی که وزارت بهداشت ایران بابت اجرای موفق این پروژه از سازمان ملل جایزه گرفت. 

جلوگیری از بارداری در ایران با یک روش ساده انجام شد: آموزش زوج های جوان و آموزش برنامه ریزی شده برای خانواده ها. اگر ما هم می خواهیم از یک فاجعه زیست محیطی در جهان تا 9 دهه دیگر نجات یابیم باید این تجربه موفق اجرا شده در سطح کشوری چون ایران را به تمامی جهان تعمیم دهیم . تجریه ای که بدون هیچ گونه اجباری در زمینه موالید بسیار موفق بود و روند تصاعدی رشد جمعیت ایران را کنترل کرد. 

آنچه که ما باید انجام دهیم این است که به طور آزادانه و نه از روی اجبار هر چیزی که برای انجام این هدف نیاز است در اختیار جمعیت جهان قرار دهیم. این کار بسیار بسیار راحت تر از تامین 30 تراوات انرژی سالانه برای 14 میلیارد نفر در سال 2100 است که ممکن نبوده و تعادل اکوسیستم زمین را نیز نابود خواهد کرد.
_________________________________________________________________________

*«کاترین اشتون» لباس ایرانی می‌پوشد*
اسلوب همه‌ طرح‌های من ایرانی است. به این صورت‌ که آن‌ها را از لباس‌های تاریخی ایرانی اقتباس کرده و با طرح‌های روز دنیا، هماهنگ می‌کنم. این سبک را در لباسی که برای کاترین اشتون طراحی کردم نیز لحاظ کردم. این لباس، نواردوزی مخصوصی دارد که با به هم دوختن تکه‌ نوارهای مختلف، تهیه شده است.
یک طراح لباس ایرانی برای «کاترین اشتون» لباسی طراحی و تهیه کرده است که در آن از طرح‌های لباس‌های تاریخی ایرانی مایه گرفته شده است. گفته می‌شود که قرار است اشتون این لباس را در یکی از جلسات دیپلماتیک خود به تن کند.



میترا تمجیدی - طراح لباس - در گفت‌وگو با ایسنا، اظهار کرد: به تازگی برای کاترین اشتون، نماینده عالی اتحادیه اروپا در سیاست خارجی و امور امنیتی، لباسی طراحی و تهیه کرد‌ه‌ام که این لباس به دست او رسیده و از آن نیز بسیار استقبال کرده‌ است و به دنبال آن مسوول دفتر او هم از ما خواسته که برایش لباسی طراحی و تهیه کنیم.

این هنرمند درباره‌ طرح‌ این لباس توضیح داد: اسلوب همه‌ طرح‌های من ایرانی است. به این صورت‌ که آن‌ها را از لباس‌های تاریخی ایرانی اقتباس کرده و با طرح‌های روز دنیا، هماهنگ می‌کنم. این سبک را در لباسی که برای کاترین اشتون طراحی کردم نیز لحاظ کردم. این لباس، نواردوزی مخصوصی دارد که با به هم دوختن تکه‌ نوارهای مختلف، تهیه شده است.

تمجیدی با تقدیر از دبیر کارگروه ساماندهی مد و لباس برای فراهم کردن شرایط کار برای طراحان لباس ایرانی اظهار کرد: آرزو دارم که برای سایر طراحان کشورم نیز اتفاقات خوبی بیافتد، من طراحان دیگر را به چشم رقیبان خود نمی‌بینم و صمیمانه برایشان موفقیت آرزو می‌کنم.



به گزارش ایسنا، میترا تمجیدی متولد 1353است. او پیش از این برای چهره‌های مراسم رسمی و جشنواره‌ها نیز لباس طراحی و تهیه کرده‌است؛ از جمله این موارد می‌توان به لباس سونیا پوریامین، مجری برنامه‌ی اختتامیه‌ی ششمین جشنواره‌ی هنرهای تجسمی فجر اشاره کرد. او همچنین سه مرتبه از طرف بنیاد ملی مد و لباس ایرانی و اسلامی در آبان 1391، اسفند 1391 و اسفند 1392 به عنوان طراح برتر انتخاب شده‌ است.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

INDIC said:


> In old days there were punishments like _murga banana_(making you chicken).


What the hell is this?


----------



## rmi5

عمل جلوگیری از بارداری باید جرم شناخته شود | دیگربان

ناصر مکارم شیرازی٬ از مراجع تقلید می‌گوید باید عمل‌های جلوگیری از بارداری در ایران به عنوان «جرم» شناخته شده و «قابل تعقیب» شود.

به گزارش خبرگزاری ایرنا آقای مکارم این اظهارات را روز پنجشنبه (۱۱ اردیبهشت ماه) در دیدار با حسن هاشمی٬ وزیر بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی بیان کرده است.

وی افزود مسئله افزایش جمعیت تنها کار وزارت بهداشت نیست و از اینکه «هنوز در گوشه و کنار {از بارداری} جلوگیری می‌شود» انتقاد کرده است.

این مرجع تقلید افزایش جمعیت در شرایط فعلی را «مسئله مهمی» اعلام کرده و سیاست کاهش جمعیت را «مطابق میل خیلی‌ها بود که می‌خواستند راحت‌تر زندگی کنند»٬ معرفی کرده است.

وی با این حال اظهار کرده «بار‌ها به من نوشتند که چرا سخن از افزایش جمعیت می‌زنید و باید ابتدا کار و وضعیت اقتصادی را درست کنید و سپس جمعیت را افزایش دهید.»

مکارم افزوده پاسخ وی به این نوشته‌ها این است که «این سخنان را می‌گوییم و به مسئولان هم درباره کار و مسائل اقتصادی کمک می‌کنیم.»

در روزهای گذشته جعفر سبحانی٬ یکی دیگر از مراجع تقلید قم نیز خواستار حرام اعلام شدن عمل سزارین و جمع‌آوری ابزار‌های جلوگیری از بارداری در ایران شده بود.

سیاست‌های جمعیتی در ایران از سال گذشته در پی یک سخنرانی علی خامنه‌ای در جمع گروهی از مردم شهر بجنورد به طور کلی تغییر یافته است.

علی خامنه‌ای ۱۹ مهر سال گذشته در سخنانی موضع‌گیری سال‎های قبل خود در قبال کنترل جمعیت در ایران را اشتباه خواند و از خداوند خواسته بود وی را به خاطر اتخاذ این سیاست ببخشد.

رهبر جمهوری اسلامی گفته «اگر سیاست کنترل جمعیت ادامه پیدا کند، به تدریج دچار پیری و در ‌‌‌‌نهایت کاهش جمعیت خواهیم شد، بنابراین مسئولان باید با جدیت در سیاست کنترل جمعیت تجدید نظر کنند.»

در پی مخالفت وی با ادامه اجرای این سیاست٬ وزارت بهداشت بودجه‌ مرتبط با کنترل جمعیت را قطع کرده و قرار است درس تنظیم خانواده از واحدهای درسی دانشگاه‌های ایران نیز حذف شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> عمل جلوگیری از بارداری باید جرم شناخته شود | دیگربان
> 
> ناصر مکارم شیرازی٬ از مراجع تقلید می‌گوید باید عمل‌های جلوگیری از بارداری در ایران به عنوان «جرم» شناخته شده و «قابل تعقیب» شود.
> 
> به گزارش خبرگزاری ایرنا آقای مکارم این اظهارات را روز پنجشنبه (۱۱ اردیبهشت ماه) در دیدار با حسن هاشمی٬ وزیر بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی بیان کرده است.
> 
> وی افزود مسئله افزایش جمعیت تنها کار وزارت بهداشت نیست و از اینکه «هنوز در گوشه و کنار {از بارداری} جلوگیری می‌شود» انتقاد کرده است.
> 
> این مرجع تقلید افزایش جمعیت در شرایط فعلی را «مسئله مهمی» اعلام کرده و سیاست کاهش جمعیت را «مطابق میل خیلی‌ها بود که می‌خواستند راحت‌تر زندگی کنند»٬ معرفی کرده است.
> 
> وی با این حال اظهار کرده «بار‌ها به من نوشتند که چرا سخن از افزایش جمعیت می‌زنید و باید ابتدا کار و وضعیت اقتصادی را درست کنید و سپس جمعیت را افزایش دهید.»
> 
> مکارم افزوده پاسخ وی به این نوشته‌ها این است که «این سخنان را می‌گوییم و به مسئولان هم درباره کار و مسائل اقتصادی کمک می‌کنیم.»
> 
> در روزهای گذشته جعفر سبحانی٬ یکی دیگر از مراجع تقلید قم نیز خواستار حرام اعلام شدن عمل سزارین و جمع‌آوری ابزار‌های جلوگیری از بارداری در ایران شده بود.
> 
> سیاست‌های جمعیتی در ایران از سال گذشته در پی یک سخنرانی علی خامنه‌ای در جمع گروهی از مردم شهر بجنورد به طور کلی تغییر یافته است.
> 
> علی خامنه‌ای ۱۹ مهر سال گذشته در سخنانی موضع‌گیری سال‎های قبل خود در قبال کنترل جمعیت در ایران را اشتباه خواند و از خداوند خواسته بود وی را به خاطر اتخاذ این سیاست ببخشد.
> 
> رهبر جمهوری اسلامی گفته «اگر سیاست کنترل جمعیت ادامه پیدا کند، به تدریج دچار پیری و در ‌‌‌‌نهایت کاهش جمعیت خواهیم شد، بنابراین مسئولان باید با جدیت در سیاست کنترل جمعیت تجدید نظر کنند.»
> 
> در پی مخالفت وی با ادامه اجرای این سیاست٬ وزارت بهداشت بودجه‌ مرتبط با کنترل جمعیت را قطع کرده و قرار است درس تنظیم خانواده از واحدهای درسی دانشگاه‌های ایران نیز حذف شود.


 lol, man tazeh ye thread zadam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> lol, man tazeh ye thread zadam .


LOL, aziz, age tou Iran ettefaagh e mosbati biyofteh, ma'moulan be sourat e tasaadofi va eshtebaahi hast, va doustaanemoun sari' yek raah e hal peyda mikonand va mirinan toush

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> LOL, aziz, age tou Iran ettefaagh e mosbati biyofteh, ma'moulan be sourat e tasaadofi va eshtebaahi hast, va doustaanemoun sari' yek raah e hal peyda mikonand va mirinan toush


 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> .


Cheh misheh kard, vali haghighat hamin hast dige. 

*کمک «شبکه فساد» ترکیه به ایران در دور زدن تحریم‌ها | اقتصاد ایران | DW.DE | 30.04.2014*
*کمک «شبکه فساد» ترکیه به ایران در دور زدن تحریم‌ها*
خبرگزاری رویترز در گزارشی با عنوان «حفره طلایی» از وجود یک شبکه فاسد اقتصادی در سطوح بالای دولت ترکیه پرده برداشته که با هماهنگی رضا ضراب به ایران کمک می‌کرده با درآمدهای نفت و گاز خود طلا بخرد.




پلیس ترکیه می‌گوید در اطراف بازار بزرگ استانبول یک شبکه فعال فاسد و رشوه‌گیر وجود دارد که درگیر تجارتی چندمیلیارد دلاری با ایران است و محموله‌های غذایی مشکوک هم به ایران ارسال می‌کند. تا به امروز هیچ کسی در ارتباط با این ماجرا رسما متهم نشده٬ اما گزارشی که اخیرا پلیس ترکیه منتشر کرده نشان از پرداخت‌های نجومی به برخی از مقامات دولتی ترکیه از طریق پول‌های جاسازی‌شده در جعبه کفش و اقدامات عجیبی از این دست دارد.

خبرگزاری رویترز در گزارشی اختصاصی ابعاد جدیدی از ماجرای فساد اقتصادی در ترکیه را روشن کرده است؛ ماجرایی که پیوند تنگاتنگی با ایران دارد و تا کنون هم پی‌آمدهای سنگینی برای ساختار سیاسی و دولت اسلام‌گرای رجب طیب اردوغان ترکیه داشته است.

مبنای این افشاگری گزارش ۲۹۹ صفحه‌ای پلیس ترکیه است که در اختیار رویترز قرار گرفته است. در این گزارش مصاحبه‌هایی با دلالان طلا و ارز هم انجام گرفته و جزئیات بیشتری از شبکه‌ای مشکوک و مخوف ارائه می‌شود که پلیس ترکیه آن را «سازمان جنایت» می‌خواند. آن‌طور که گفته شده این شبکه به ایران هم کمک کرده تا از وجود حفره‌ای در رژیم از موقعیت تحریم‌های غرب علیه جمهوری اسلامی استفاده کند و بتواند با درآمدهای حاصل از فروش نفت و گاز خود طلا بخرد.

اگرچه تجارت طلا با ایران در آن زمان قانونی بود٬ گزارش پلیس حاکی از آن است که این شبکه با پرداخت رشوه به مقامات دولتی تلاش کرده است تا کنترل کامل این تجارت پرسود را به دست گیرد. پس از آن٬ از ژوئیه ۲۰۱۳ که غرب در ادامه روند تشدید تحریم‌ها تجارت طلا را هم با ایران ممنوع اعلام کرد٬ این شبکه با جعل اسناد مرتبط با ارسال محموله‌های غذایی به ایران همچنان راه جمهوری اسلامی برای دسترسی به ارز خارجی را باز نگه می‌داشت.

بر اساس گزارش رویترز٬ گزارش پلیس که دربرگیرنده نسخه مکتوب مکالمات شنودشده و عکس‌های تهیه‌شده با دوربین‌های جاسوسی است٬ برای پی‌گیری دادستان‌ها آماده شده بود٬ اما رجب طیب اردوغان٬ نخست‌وزیر ترکیه٬ بررسی‌های پلیس را یک طرح هماهنگ‌شده خارجی خواند که پایه و اساس حقوقی ندارد. در ماه‌های اخیر در ارتباط با همین ماجرا چند تن از دادستان‌های این پرونده از سمت خود عزل شده‌اند و هنوز مشخص نیست نهادهای انتظامی و قضایی در ترکیه این مسأله را پی‌گیری خواهند کرد یا نه.

ماجرایی شبیه به سریال‌های جنایی به رهبری رضا ضراب

رویترز می‌گوید طرحی که در گزارش پلیس تشریح شده٬ بسیار شبیه به سناریوهای سریال‌های جنایی تلویزیون است: ماموری که گفته می‌شود با مقامات مالیاتی در ارتباط بوده در یک اداره دورافتاده در ساحل دریای سیاه هواپیمایی را می‌بیند که از غنا وارد شده و حامل ۱/۵ تن طلایی است که ظاهرا صاحب مشخصی ندارد. این هواپیما همچنین حامل میلیون‌ها دلار پول نقد است که قرار است به عنوان رشوه به مقامات دولتی پرداخته شود تا خواسته‌هایی نظیر متوقف کردن رقبا و تسریع روند شهروند ترکیه شدن اعضای این شبکه و اعضای خانواده‌های آنها را محقق کنند.

بر اساس این گزارش٬ رضا ضراب سرحلقه‌ای مهم در این شبکه است: «بزرگ‌شده ترکیه٬ شهروند این کشور٬ ساکن عمارتی مجلل در کنار پل بوسفر و شناخته‌شده در میان چهره‌های مشهور ترکیه٬ چون با ابرو گوندش٬ خواننده مشهور ترک، ازدواج کرده است.»




رضا ضراب

رضا ضراب در دسامبر ۲۰۱۳ دستگیر و دو ماه بعد بدون هیچ‌گونه اتهام مشخصی آزاد شد. او در مصاحبه‌ای که هفته گذشته با یک روزنامه انجام داد٬ گفت: «تجارت من کاملا قانونی است.» او همچنین در مصاحبه‌ای با یک شبکه تلویزیونی در ترکیه گفت که به کاهش کسری بودجه در این کشور کمک کرده است.

گزارش پلیس می‌گوید شواهدی از رشوه٬ تقلب و قاچاق طلا کشف شده است و آنچه می‌تواند جزئیات بیشتری از پشت‌ پرده را افشا کند٬ تحریم‌های اقتصادی غرب علیه جمهوری اسلامی است که در گزارش پلیس ترکیه توجه چندانی به آن نشده است.

هم‌زمان با تشدید تحریم‌ها علیه ایران در سال ۲۰۱۲ هم ایران و هم ترکیه نیازهای مبرمی داشتند: ترکیه برای اقتصاد رو به توسعه خود نیازمند نفت و گاز بود و ایران ارز خارجی لازم داشت تا بتواند هزینه‌های واردات خود از خارج را بپردازد.

این تحریم‌ها مانع از فروش نفت و گاز ایران به ترکیه نمی‌شد٬ اما ترکیه باید در قبال آن به ایران لیره ترک می‌داد؛ ارزی که در معاملات بازارهای جهانی ارزش محدودی دارد و با دلار و یورو قابل قیاس نیست. قرار بود همه بدهی‌های ترکیه در یک حساب ایرانی در بانکی دولتی به نام "هالک‌ بانک" در ترکیه ذخیره شود.

تجارت طلایی ضراب برای دور زدن تحریم‌ها

بر اساس محاسبات رویترز٬ ترکیه در سال ۲۰۱۲ بالغ بر ۱۰ میلیارد دلار نفت و گاز از ایران خرید. یکی از چیزهایی که ایران می‌توانست با این پول خریداری کند طلا بود. از آنجا بود که انتقال شمش‌های طلا از هر طریق ممکن به ایران آغاز شد: از طریق محموله‌هایی هوایی گرفته تا ارسال از طریق کوله‌پشتی‌هایی که توسط مسافران حمل می‌شد.

صادرات طلا از ترکیه به ایران به ناگهان با افزایشی انفجاری از یک تن در سال ۲۰۱۱ به ۱۲۵ تن در سال ۲۰۱۲ رسید که بر اساس داده‌های مرکز آمار ترکیه در حدود ۶/۵ میلیارد دلار ارزش داشت. ۸۵ تن طلای دیگر هم به ارزش ۴/۶ میلیارد دلار به امارات صادر شد؛ مقصدی برای انتقال غیرمستقیم طلاها به ایران.

گزارش پلیس نشان می‌دهد که رضا ضراب و شبکه‌ای از شرکت‌های تحت کنترل او مسئولیت بخش بزرگی از تجارت طلا با ایران را برعهده داشتند٬ تجارتی که گاه از طریق دوبی انجام می‌شد. بر اساس این گزارش٬ آقای ضراب برای پیش‌برد بی‌دردسر امور مبالغ کلانی را به عنوان رشوه به سه وزیر اقتصاد٬ کشور و امور اتحادیه اروپای ترکیه پرداخته است.

هر سه وزیر که از زمان آغاز افشاگری‌ها درباره فساد اقتصادی در ترکیه یا استعفا داده‌اند یا از سمت خود عزل شده‌اند٬ مشارکت در هر گونه تخلف را انکار کرده‌اند. هیچ‌یک از آنها هم حاضر به پاسخ‌گویی به سوالات رویترز در این باره نبوده است. "هالک ‌بانک" هم هرگونه تخلف از قوانین داخلی یا بین‌المللی را انکار کرده و گفته است که پرونده‌‌ی بازی در پلیس یا قوه قضائیه ترکیه ندارد.

بر اساس گزارش پلیس٬ بسیاری از مبالغ پرداختی در یک راسته جواهرفروشی در بازار بزرگ استانبول دست به دست می‌شده است. پلیس همچنین رد انتقال یک ساعت سوئیسی به ارزش ۳۴۰ هزار دلار به کاگلایان٬ وزیر اقتصاد ترکیه را گرفته است.

اگمن باگیس٬ وزیر امور اتحادیه اروپا، هم تنها در یک مورد ۵۰۰ هزار دلار وجه نقد را که به همراه یک ظرف نقره‌ای در یک جعبه شکلات جاسازی شده بود به عنوان رشوه دریافت کرد. در یکی از مکالمات شنودشده درباره این ظرف نقره‌ای٬ رضا ضراب به طرف مقابل می‌گوید: «طوری بسازش که خیلی گران درنیاید.»

گزارش پلیس همچنین نشان می‌دهد که اصلان٬ رئیس سابق "هالک ‌بانک"٬ و کاگلایان٬ وزیر اقتصاد ترکیه٬ درصدی از پول‌های منتقل‌شده به ایران را هم دریافت می‌کردند که در مجموع رقم رشوه‌های دریافتی را به چند ده میلیون دلار می‌رساند.

در دسامبر ۲۰۱۳ پلیس در بازرسی از منزل مسکونی آقای اصلان ۴/۵ میلیون دلار وجه نقد جاسازی‌شده در جعبه‌های کفش را کشف کرد. اصلان مدعی شد که این پول توسط تجار مختلفی به عنوان اعانه برای ساخت یک مدرسه اسلامی به او داده شده است.

در قبال این رشوه‌ها٬ خدمات ویژه‌ای به شبکه عظیم ضراب ارائه می‌شد. در یک مورد وزیر کشور ترکیه مامور مالیاتی را که به یکی از شرکت‌های تحت مدیریت رضا ضراب مشکوک شده بود٬ به جایی در ۳۰۰ کیلومتری استانبول تبعید کرد.

در ژانویه ۲۰۱۳ وقتی هواپیمایی حامل ۱/۵ تن طلا بدون ارائه مدارک لازم از غنا وارد فرودگاه آتاتورک استانبول شد هم هماهنگی‌های ویژه‌ای صورت گرفته بود. این محموله چندین روز در فرودگاه نگه داشته شد٬ اما سرانجام با تماس ضراب با کاگلایان آزاد شد.

ژوئیه ۲۰۱۳: نقطه پایان برای حفره طلایی

واشنگتن در ژوئیه سال گذشته حفره طلایی را بست. رضا ضراب در مصاحبه‌ای تلویزیونی گفت که تجارت طلا را متوقف کرده و به تجارت غذا و دارو رو آورده است. گزارش پلیس حاکی از آن است که برخی از محموله‌های غذایی هرگز ارسال نشده‌اند و به جای آنها صورت‌حساب‌های جعلی "هالک‌ بانک" منتقل شده که سوالات زیادی پیرامون فعالیت‌های این بانک برمی‌انگیزد.

در پی بررسی‌های دقیق‌تر٬ پلیس ترکیه چندین نفر از افراد فعال در این شبکه را با هجوم به محل سکونت‌شان در ماه دسامبر ۲۰۱۳ بازداشت کرد. به فاصله چند روز٬ معمر عکاس٬ یکی از دادستان‌های پرونده٬ از پی‌گیری این ماجرا منع شد. او پلیس را به سرپیچی از دستورات خود برای بازداشت افراد بیشتری در ارتباط با این پرونده متهم کرد. معمر عکاس گفت: «به مظنونان اطلاعات می‌رسانند و به آنها اجازه می‌دهند که به سادگی بگریزند و شواهد موجود را از بین ببرند.»

دادستان جدید پرونده می‌گوید هنوز هیچ‌کسی رسما در این باره متهم نشده است٬ اما بررسی‌ها ادامه دارد. مدت کوتاهی پس از دستگیری‌های دسامبر٬ دو تن از وزرای رشوه‌گیر (اقتصاد و کشور) از سمت‌های خود استعفا دادند و وزیر امور اتحادیه اروپا هم جای خود را به شخص دیگری در کابینه داد. اصلان٬ مدیرعامل هالک ‌بانک، پست خود را در ماه فوریه ترک کرد و اخیرا به عنوان رئیس هیات‌ مدیره یک بانک دولتی بزرگ‌تر منصوب شده است.

به عنوان بخشی از توافق هسته‌ای ایران با غرب٬ بخشی از تحریم‌ها علیه ایران برداشته خواهد شد٬ که یکی از آنها هم ممنوعیت تجارت طلا است. با این حال گزارش رویترز می‌گوید نشانه‌ای از این‌که ترکیه همچنان از این ماجرا سود می‌برد به دست نیامده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Sam1980 :

aziz jaan taghriban maloom shod kojaee hasti dige  asliatet esfehanie mage na ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Sam1980 said:


> Yes. I got my Bachelor Degree from Turkey, I already said it in a thread somewhere on this forum. Its actually a long story, but the only reputable university that would take me in (because of my age) was a Turkish university (I won't tell its name, but if you look up my previous posts its there), they set preconditions too, for example I couldn't just sit for the exams, I had to take classes according to the Course Structure, it would take me 3 years instead of 4 years to Graduate, but I couldn't just Graduate in a year or so. In those times my father did business in Turkey so it was more convenient for him too. I learned Hebrew because of my Jewish heritage, French and German (I took a class too), those I learned on my own. Persian was easy to learn as my family spoke to me in Persian and I attended the Iranian School in Australia. If I give more information that would reveal my identity, I already said too much
> 
> @xenon54 LOL



So an Iranian Jew studied in Turkey and Australia and lives in USA ? thats quite an adventure 

I didn't knew before that you were Jewish but I was thinking you were likely Jewish, I don't know why 

Anyway you can visit our tea house sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> .


dadash , ejaaze midi man ye tozih bedam ya na ? 

etefaaghan bahsesh alan tooye marakez darmani ham hast ke yek noe az amal jarahi vase sterilization kollan tooye iran motavaghef beshe .

mitooni beporsi , esmesh tubal ligation ya tubectomy hast ke rooye khanooma anjam mishe va bargashtesh sakhte .

yani age ye khanoomi nazaresh bargarde va bekhad bache dar she , momkene natoone .

oon aghaye mohtarami ham ke oomad tooye een thread goftesh ke kare khoob tooye iran etefaghi hast , behtare hamoonja bemoone va harf moft nazane . iran million ha dollar sarf control jamiat karde va alan tooye keshvar haye UN nemoone hast .

hamin alan maa darim vase keshvar haye shargh oroopa kelas dars mizarim vase birth control 

be hich vajh ham bodgeye een mozoo kam nashode va hanooz be ghovate khodesh baghiye .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Prince of Persia said:


> Btw, the fact you're flying that flag in your avatar does not make you seem anti mullah but rather a being who is just as bad as them. At least they aren't trying to split Iran into fake artificially created parts. If you wanna defend Iran, do it right.


Who the hell are you dude? I think I love you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> What the hell is this?



That was the school punishment in old days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> dadash , ejaaze midi man ye tozih bedam ya na ?
> 
> etefaaghan bahsesh alan tooye marakez darmani ham hast ke yek noe az amal jarahi vase sterilization kollan tooye iran motavaghef beshe .
> 
> mitooni beporsi , esmesh tubal ligation ya tubectomy hast ke rooye khanooma anjam mishe va bargashtesh sakhte .
> 
> yani age ye khanoomi nazaresh bargarde va bekhad bache dar she , momkene natoone .
> 
> oon aghaye mohtarami ham ke oomad tooye een thread goftesh ke kare khoob tooye iran etefaghi hast , behtare hamoonja bemoone va harf moft nazane . iran million ha dollar sarf control jamiat karde va alan tooye keshvar haye UN nemoone hast .
> 
> hamin alan maa darim vase keshvar haye shargh oroopa kelas dars mizarim vase birth control
> 
> be hich vajh ham bodgeye een mozoo kam nashode va hanooz be ghovate khodesh baghiye .


ba mamnue shodane in nou pishgiri haye geir gabele bargasht moafegam vali bazie az karhayi ke mishe kheily galate mesle hazf kardaneh darseh tanzim khanevadeh, va ya khabr hayi ke mirese raje be jam avarie vasaele pish giri movagat az darou khaneha. in gesmatie az on magalast ke man edit kardam:


> Marriageable age was lowered, and there are reports of hundreds of girls under 10 forced to marry.
> 
> The greatest setback? Premarital sex education classes and free birth control were cancelled.


How Iran Became One of the World's Most Futuristic Countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

3 out of 4 Persians posts start with Dadash or Azizam  people from Erzurum region here are nicknamed Dadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> ba mamnue shodane in nou pishgiri haye geir gabele bargasht moafegam vali bazie az karhayi ke mishe kheily galate mesle hazf kardaneh darseh tanzim khanevadeh, va ya khabr hayi ke mirese raje be jam avarie vasaele pish giri movagat az darou khaneha. in gesmatie az on magalast ke man edit kardam:


bashe man bakhsh be bakhsh toozih midam 



Ostad said:


> Marriageable age was lowered


vala man nemidoonam chizi dar mored een  mage nabayad tooye majles tasvib beshe ....

shoma chizi shenidi ?


Ostad said:


> hundreds of girls under 10 forced to marry.


WTFook ? 

yani shoma doro vareto negah kon !!! ye hamchin chizi maa tooye iran darim ? aslan mage momkene ? sene ghanooni ezdevaj naresidan oona !! agar ham chizi boode be soorate gheyr ghanooni hast va mojazat va peygiri dare .....



Ostad said:


> Premarital sex education classes and free birth control were cancelled.


vala taa oonjae ke man midoonam age sherkat nakoni tooye een kelas ha aslan nemizaran ezdevaj koni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

*FYI,*

*850,000 YOUNG IRANIAN GIRLS, AS YOUNG AS 9, MARRIED*
*Research Institute cites cases of child given to 'elderly man' to pay debt*

The report was compiled by Y. Mansharof, a research fellow, and A. Savyon, director of the Iranian Media Project. Both are with the Middle East Media Research Institute. 

They explain there has been an increasingly intense public debate about a number of social issues inside Iran.

“One such issue is the phenomenon of marriages involving children, including children under age 10 – especially arranged marriages of girls to adult men, or even to elderly men,” they wrote.

*“Under Iranian law, girls may marry at 13 and boys at 15, and children under 10 may marry with the approval of their guardian and the court. According to official statistics, about one million children, even under age 10, are married. The statistics also show that 85 percent of these one million married children are girls – meaning that most of them are married to grown men.”*

They noted that public figures such as sociologists inside the regime are warning that the number of children marrying is rising, and that that creates both health and social risks.

“According to one sociologist, arranging marriages for children, especially girls, is common among poor and uneducated urban families that seek a way out of dire financial straits; he adds that the girls themselves are severely damaged both physically and psychologically,” the report said.

Officials of the Islamic government, however, are not alarmed.

“Regime spokesmen have denied the extent of the phenomenon, and have also shrugged off the matter, saying that child marriage is legal and that preventing it is against Islamic law.”

Farshid Yazdani, who is with the Association for the Defense of Children’s Rights in Iran, warned that in 2006 children marriages were only 2.3 percent of all marriages, but but 2010 that grew to 4.9 percent.

He noted that in 2006, Iran had 25,000 children ages 10-15 who already were divorced.

Islamist law specifies that girls reach maturity at age 9.

“In an attempt to explain the increase in child marriages in Iran, Amanollah Gharai-Moghadam, who heads the Sociology Association of Iran, pointed at the economic difficulties afflicting Iranian society. He said that in Tehran province many destitute families accept any marriage proposal for their daughters regardless of the girls’ ages – and regardless of their rights – so as to reduce the family’s expenses,” the report said.

“In some cases, poor families are forced to sell their daughters; in others they are forced to marry off their sons and daughters after the children conduct relations that are forbidden … and in still others, the girl is given to an elderly man in lieu of payment of a debt,” he stated.

There’s no shortage of criticism inside Iran of the practice, the MEMRI researchers found.

The Iranian cultural and scientific website Iranvij.ir noted that young girls “lack the required physical maturity for pregnancy.”

“In an article published on a website identified with Iranian human rights activists operating outside Iran, Iranian human rights activist Ali Tayefi warned that ‘the early marriage of an immature girl who is not physically ready [for sexual relations], particularly with men of advanced age, has many health consequences [for her]. Studies have indicated that there is a close link between maternal age and maternal mortality [during pregnancy]. In early marriage and pregnancy, at ages 10 through 14, there are five times more deaths, for mothers and also for infants, compared to women aged 20-24. AIDS is another risk of early marriage; this is because, contrary to what parents think, early marriage does not [necessarily] ensure wellbeing for their daughters – husbands carry STDs contracted during relations they had with other women,’” the report said.

Change in the law and practice, however, isn’t easy.

When a panel discussion was held recently on the damage from child marriages, members called for changes, but “they also underlined that the Islamic factor is an obstacle to legislative and cultural change.”

“Sociologist Gharai-Moghadam said that the existing law, which sets 13 for girls and 15 for boys as the minimal age for marriage, is not sufficient because it does not address the custom widespread in various parts of the country to arrange marriages for children under the age of 10. He said, ‘The law in itself is good, but we must also consider this custom in society, because unfortunately in some cities, marriage under the age of 10 is considered customary.’ He also said, ‘According to a study carried out in 33 cities across [Iran], in Bushehr, Sistan-Baluchistan, Lorestan, Khuzestan provinces, and in several cities in the east and north of the country, child marriage is very common,’” the report said.


Read more at 850,000 young Iranian girls, as young as 9, married

850,000 young Iranian girls, as young as 9, married

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bashe man bakhsh be bakhsh toozih midam
> 
> 
> vala man nemidoonam chizi dar mored een  mage nabayad tooye majles tasvib beshe ....
> 
> shoma chizi shenidi ?
> 
> WTFook ?
> 
> yani shoma doro vareto negah kon !!! ye hamchin chizi maa tooye iran darim ? aslan mage momkene ? sene ghanooni ezdevaj naresidan oona !! agar ham chizi boode be soorate gheyr ghanooni hast va mojazat va peygiri dare .....
> 
> 
> vala taa oonjae ke man midoonam age sherkat nakoni tooye een kelas ha aslan nemizaran ezdevaj koni


manam nagoftam ke magaleh rast mighe vali ba in siyast haye ye bache ye seke(ke gatesh kardan) +40 hezar toman , to gesmat haye fagire keshvar.... 


> *علائم هشدار دهنده روی بسته های [...]*
> الف.راستگو
> تشکر می کنیم از یکی نماینده های مجلس که گفته است: "به منظور افزایش جمعیت، آموزش‌های پیش از ازدواج حذف می‌شوند."
> 
> در همین راستا و با توجه به اینکه گویا قرار است هر طور شده افراد را بچه دار کنیم، پیشنهادات زیر توسط "ستون طنز و کاریکاتور عصرایران" ارائه می شود:
> 
> 1- در بحث های مدیریتی، مدیری توانمند است که بتواند "تهدیدها" را تبدیل به "فرصت" کند. در همین راستا می توان "کلاس های پیش از ازدواج" را که تهدیدی برای فرزندآوری است را تبدیل به "فرصت" کرد.
> 
> به این ترتیب با توجه به اینکه کلا چشم و گوش جوانان بسته است، می توانیم به آنها در این کلاس ها آموزش های غلط بدهیم! مثلا بگوییم: "فلان کار را بکنید، کاری نمی شود!" و بعد خودشان آن کار را بکنند و کاری بشود!
> 
> بعدش هم اگر شاکی شدند که چرا به آنها آموزش های نادرست داده شده، می توانیم بگوییم: "شما روبروی دوربین مخفی قرار گرفته اید!" و بعدش همه با هم بزنیم زیر خنده!
> 
> 2- وقتی می توانیم میمون به فضا بفرستیم؛ یعنی واقعا نمی توانیم قرصی اختراع کنیم که افراد بخورند و حامله شوند؟! اگر بشود چنین چیزی اختراع کرد، بایستی آن را در بسته های قرص های سرماخوردگی بگذاریم تا کسی شک نکند!
> 
> فقط خواهشا اگر این پیشنهادمان مورد موافقت قرار گرفت، قرص طوری ساخته شود که روی مردها بی اثر باشد! هم برایمان حرف در می آورند و هم اینکه متاسفانه به آقایان مرخصی زایمان داده نمی شود!
> 
> 3- می شود روی بسته های [...] مثل بسته های سیگار، از علائم هشدار دهنده استفاده کنیم.
> 
> به عنوان مثال می توانیم عکس یک پیرمرد و یک پیرزن تنها را چاپ کنیم که خیلی ناراحت و افسرده هستند و بعد کنارش عکس یک خانواده پرجمعیت که یک عالمه بچه و نوه دارند و خیلی خوشحال و خندان هستند را به تصویر بکشیم! و بعد هم بالایش بنویسیم: "خودتان قضاوت کنید!"
> 
> 4- با توجه به تاثیر سریال ها و برنامه های صدا و سیما بر روی مردم- که انصراف میلیون ها نفر از گرفتن یارانه مهر تاکیدی است بر این ادعا(!)- می شود برنامه هایی ساخت و با نشان دادن خوشبختی خانواده های پرجمعیت و بدبختی کم جمعیت ها مردم را به بیشتر بچه داشتن تشویق نمود!
> 
> 5- مشوق های ریالی هم می توانند کارساز باشند. می شود بگوییم به خانوارهای زیر 10نفر کلا یارانه نمی دهیم!
> 
> در پایان گفتنی است بایستی از همین الان مراقب باشیم تا با تعطیلی کلاس های پیش از ازدواج؛ این کلاس ها بصورت زیرزمینی برگزار نشده و اطلاعات مربوطه توسط سی دی در بازار سیاه به فروش نرسد! خوبیت ندارد چشم و گوش جوانان باز شود!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Yeki az bozorg tarin gand hayi ke jomhouri eslaami be Iran zadeh, hamin laghv e ghaanoun haye mahdoudiyat e senni ye ezdevaaj va taghyir e ounhaa hast, ta ba islamic sharia hamaahang besheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

by WND.com 

anyway , afraad 16 sal ta 18 sal vase oona child hessab mishe ...

akhe mozakhraf to mage too iran naboodi lashe marget ? aadam 10-16 sale ki dide ke ezdevaj karde bashe ?

bullshit


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> by WND.com
> 
> anyway , afraad 16 sal ta 18 sal vase oona child hessab mishe ...
> 
> akhe mozakhraf to mage too iran naboodi lashe marget ? aadam 10-16 sale ki dide ke ezdevaj karde bashe ?
> 
> bullshit



....., be jaaye ye ...... boudan, gozaaresh ra kaamel bekhoun. masalan mige ke:


> He noted that *in 2006, Iran had 25,000 children ages 10-15 who already were divorced.*


laaboud inhaa ham 18 saaleh hastand?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Who the hell are you dude? I think I love you.


 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

INDIC said:


> In old days there were punishments like _murga banana_(making you chicken).



School Teachers are true BDSM aficionados.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> amaleh


bebin azizam , man amale am ama hadeaghal zamin khodamo tamiz mikonam , shoma boro toaletato paak kone ke hamin alan yenafar choke kard toosh 

baashe jigar ? soale man eene azat : *to lashet tooye iran boodi , kesi ru didi ke 9-16 sale bashe va ezdevaj karde bashe ?

akhe ahmagh , mage nemigi 1 million nafar hastan ? belakhare az har 70 nafar yekishoon bayad jozve ina bashe ya na ?

to didi hamchin adami ru ya na ? ino begoo*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bebin azizam , man amale am ama hadeaghal zamin khodamo tamiz mikonam , shoma boro toaletato paak kone ke hamin alan yenafar choke kard toosh
> 
> baashe jigar ? soale man eene azat : *to lashet tooye iran boodi , kesi ru didi ke 9-16 sale bashe va ezdevaj karde bashe ?
> 
> akhe ahmagh , mage nemigi 1 million nafar hastan ? belakhare az har 70 nafar yekishoon bayad jozve ina bashe ya na ?
> 
> to didi hamchin adami ru ya na ? ino begoo*



....., man va khanevaadam, vaghti Iran boudim, jozve tabaghe ye servatmand va tahsil karde boudim, badihiye ke tou khaanevaade ye man ya atraafam chenin chizi nist. vali ye kam ke beri samt e roustaa haa, ya samt e jonoub, ya shargh e Iran, inhaa kaamelan aaddi hast.
hattaa tou jonoub e shargh va kordestan, va khouzestan, dokhtar ra tou in senin khatneh ham mikonand.
kheyr e saret mikhaay ye doctor beshi, age inhaa ra ham vaghean nemidouni, ke boro ye kam bish tar yaad begir ya kollan in kaar ra bezar kenaar.

+
man na, vali yeki az famil haye man ke yek ravaanshenaas dar iran boud, darbaare ye in bandeh khoda ha ke az shahrestan miyaan va az in moshkelaat daarand, chand baar baraam ta'rif kardeh boud. Yeki az dalaayeli ke man osoulan az in osoul e eslaami haalam be ham mikhore, hamin ejaaze daadan baraaye ezdevaaj e dokhtar e 9 saaleh va hataa kam tar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ahmagh, man va khanevaadam, vaghti Iran boudim, jozve tabaghe ye servatmand va tahsil karde boudim, badihiye ke tou khaanevaade ye man ya atraafam chenin chizi nist. vali ye kam ke beri samt e roustaa haa, ya samt e jonoub, ya shargh e Iran, inhaa kaamelan aaddi hast.
> hattaa tou jonoub e shargh va kordestan, va khouzestan, dokhtar ra tou in senin khatneh ham mikonand.
> kheyr e saret mikhaay ye doctor beshi, age inhaa ra ham vaghean nemidouni, ke boro ye kam bish tar yaad begir ya kollan in kaar ra bezar kenaar.
> 
> +
> man na, vali yeki az famil haye man ke yek ravaanshenaas dar iran boud, darbaare ye in bandeh khoda ha ke az shahrestan miyaan va az in moshkelaat daarand, chand baar baraam ta'rif kardeh boud. Yeki az dalaayeli ke man osoulan az in osoul e eslaami haalam be ham mikhore, hamin ejaaze daadan baraaye ezdevaaj e dokhtar e 9 saaleh va hataa kam tar hast.


BULL chit 

che ego ee ham dari to .... etefaghan are , kheyli jalebe ke to dari mano dar mored reshteye tahsilim lecture mikoni .... lol

akhe mage man migam *bargh az tooye che simi bayad rad she* ke to miay vase man nazariye midi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> BULL chit
> 
> che ego ee ham dari to .... etefaghan are , kheyli jalebe ke to dari mano dar mored reshteye tahsilim lecture mikoni .... lol
> 
> akhe mage man migam bargh az tooye che simi bayad rad she ke to miay vase man nazariye midi ?



Agha, man daaram vagheiyat ra migam. kasi ra ham lecture nemikonam. man bar'aks e shoma, hame chiz ra sugar coat nemikonam. yek chizi yaadet baasheh, vaghti ke yek moshkeli ra maastmaali kardi, motma'en baash ke oun moshkel hal nemisheh. pezeshki ham kaari hast ke ba mardom be tor e mostaghim sar va kaar daareh. ageh dard ha va moshkelaat e mardom ra nafahmi, hich vaght nemitouni doctor e khoub ya haddeaghal aadam hesaabi beshi. Anyway, har aadam e saalemi, ego daareh, anyway, harf e man rabti be ego daashtan/nadaashtan nadaasht.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> .


Ooops, there seems to be a major misunderstanding here,
To love some body =/= To be in love with some body.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Ooops, there seems to be a major misunderstanding here,
> To love some body =/= To be in love with some body.


 sure .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Agha, man daaram vagheiyat ra migam. kasi ra ham lecture nemikonam. man bar'aks e shoma, hame chiz ra sugar coat nemikonam. yek chizi yaadet baasheh, vaghti ke yek moshkeli ra maastmaali kardi, motma'en baash ke oun moshkel hal nemisheh. pezeshki ham kaari hast ke ba mardom be tor e mostaghim sar va kaar daareh. ageh dard ha va moshkelaat e mardom ra nafahmi, hich vaght nemitouni doctor e khoub ya haddeaghal aadam hesaabi beshi. Anyway, har aadam e saalemi, ego daareh, anyway, harf e man rabti be ego daashtan/nadaashtan nadaasht.


bebin , etefaghan ego ziadi kheyli bade .

shoma boro ye negahi be postaye gozashte bendaz .... 600 ta page inja darim ke hich ki ba kese dige moshkel nadasht .

shoma hamoon moghe ham tafakorat siasit maloom bood pas rabti be oon nadare . hala chi shod ke yeho "estehale" kardi ? chi shod ke tooye 1 mah az yek nationalist tabdil shodi be een ?

man vaghean negaranet hastam mohandes  shoma raftaret stable nist .... momkene be hamin ego rabt dasahte bashe .
negah kon alan yek poste ghadimito quote mikonam ba vaghiat ru be ru shi :



rmi5 said:


> vaghean dam e hamamoun garm
> man vaghean in posht e kaar ra tahsin mikonam, jeddi jeddi faghat 24-25 ta dige ke post konid, az thread e oun doustaan e hamsaayeh mizanim baalaatar,
> zamaan e pish bini shode baraaye in mozou' >> faghat 3 daghighe LOL



man aslan oon moghe nazarat siasit baram mohem nabood  khob har ki ye nazari dare .....

ama shoma avaz shodi hajji ..... vase khodet migam ha .....be man che asan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Ooops, there seems to be a major misunderstanding here,
> To love some body =/= To be in love with some body.


Raasti shoma jadidan ba san'at e bargh ertebaat daashti? akhbaar e jaalebi be gousham nareside. shenidam ke dolat vahshatnaal be nirougah ha bedehkaar hast va MAPNA ra ham ke ridan toush.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bebin , etefaghan ego ziadi kheyli bade .
> 
> shoma boro ye negahi be postaye gozashte bendaz .... 600 ta page inja darim ke hich ki ba kese dige moshkel nadasht .
> 
> shoma hamoon moghe ham tafakorat siasit maloom bood pas rabti be oon nadare . hala chi shod ke yeho "estehale" kardi ? chi shod ke tooye 1 mah az yek nationalist tabdil shodi be een ?
> 
> man vaghean negaranet hastam mohandes  shoma raftaret stable nist .... momkene be hamin ego rabt dasahte bashe .
> negah kon alan yek poste ghadimito quote mikonam ba vaghiat ru be ru shi :
> 
> 
> 
> man aslan oon moghe nazarat siasit baram mohem nabood  khob har ki ye nazari dare .....
> 
> ama shoma azash shodi hajji ..... vase khodet migam ha .....be man che asan


 man ye jorayi midunam gazieh chie , injor begam ziad hese khobi nadareh ke hamvatanet bekhatere nejadet behet tohin kone va baghie ham beshinan negah konan. va vagti az hoviyatet defa kardi esmeh jodayi talab behet bezanan. ye chizi ke hast ma adat kardim kheyli zod be yeki barchasb bezanim. farge man va @rmi5 ineh ke man tasmim gereftam ta hadeh momken ignore konam vali @rmi5 entetkhab kard ke javabeshoun ro bede.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bebin , etefaghan ego ziadi kheyli bade .
> 
> shoma boro ye negahi be postaye gozashte bendaz .... 600 ta page inja darim ke hich ki ba kese dige moshkel nadasht .
> 
> shoma hamoon moghe ham tafakorat siasit maloom bood pas rabti be oon nadare . hala chi shod ke yeho "estehale" kardi ? chi shod ke tooye 1 mah az yek nationalist tabdil shodi be een ?
> 
> man vaghean negaranet hastam mohandes  shoma raftaret stable nist .... momkene be hamin ego rabt dasahte bashe .
> negah kon alan yek poste ghadimito quote mikonam ba vaghiat ru be ru shi :
> 
> 
> 
> man aslan oon moghe nazarat siasit baram mohem nabood  khob har ki ye nazari dare .....
> 
> ama shoma azash shodi hajji ..... vase khodet migam ha .....be man che asan



Bebin aziz, hich chizi bedoun e dalil nist. 1) vaghti oun Surenas shorou' kard be fahhaashi va shoma ha ham be man hamleh kardid, entezaar e dige i nadaashteh baash. andaaze i ke shoma ha be man fohsh daadid va tohin be man va khaanevaadam va ghomiyatam kardid, baraaye man ghaabel e cheshm poushi nist. 
2) in do rouyi shoma ha, haal e man ra be ham zad. masalan touye thread e gharaardaad e atomi, ba inke kaamelan khodet ham midounesti ke che gandi zadan, vali hamash maast maali mikardi ke haalam ra be ham zad.
3) man ham ghablan ba arab ha ta haddi moshkel daashtam, chon bi tarbiyati mikardand, ammaa ba'd az inke oun ResurgentIran, yek comment baraaye aashti ye ma ba arab ha zad, dige oun kodourat ha ra gozaashtim kenaar, vali shoma ha in ra bad bardaasht kardid.
4) oun pesar e ye ravaani, amirmahdi, ya mohammad, ta hamoun kouroshkourosh ham ke inghadr sher va ver minevise ke kollan rid be Iran section va ... foghol'aadeh ham aadam e bisho'our va bi tarbiyat va fahhaashi hast.
5) man ghablan ham be shoma message daadam va yek seri mavaared ra goftam ke ra'aayat konid ta moshkeli tou in section nabaasheh, ammaa shoma goush nakardi. yekish ham hamin bahse in boud ke shoma sa'y mikardi khodet ra be onvaan e tork jaa bezani ke man behet goftam ke in kaar ra nakon. na inke tohini be shoma baasheh, vali man doust nadaaram ke kasi az hoviyat e ma estefaade/sou estefaadeh bekoneh, va behesh hassaasam.
6) ...

**** Az in mavaaredi ke neveshtam, mored haye 1, 2 va makhsousan mored e 1 vaghean baraaye man aazaar dahande boud va baa'es shod ke policy ye man nesbat be shoma ha kaamel taghyir bekone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> man ye jorayi midunam gazieh chie , injor begam ziad hese khobi nadareh ke hamvatanet bekhatere nejadet behet tohin kone va baghie ham beshinan negah konan. va vagti az hoviyatet defa kardi esmeh jodayi talab behet bezanan. ye chizi ke hast ma adat kardim kheyli zod be yeki barchasb bezanim. farge man va @rmi5 ineh ke man tasmim gereftam ta hadeh momken ignore konam vali @rmi5 entetkhab kard ke javabeshoun ro bede.



dorost migi dadash vali akhe goore pedare hameye oon fake racist ha .yani age raciste vagheyi boodan baz adam be khodesh hagh mide behesh bar bokhore maslan sefid poostayi ke siaha ro tahghir mikardan. vali akhe too iran shayad farhango zaboone ghomiatha fargh kone vali aslan nejhade motefaveti nist ke hamo tahghir konim hamamoon nejhade sefide asiaye gharbi hastimo bas .vaghti kesi bekhatere hemaghate baghiye be khodesh bar bokhore dare hata bishtar be oon hemaghata daman mizane engar.
agar ham manzooret jokayi hast ke bara in ghomo oon ghom misazan ke man mokhalefe 100 darsadeshamo hame charande va taze age oonam bashe elatesh khob ye negah be kole keshvar bokon... esfahania migan khasis... shirazi migan tanbal... abadani dorooghgoo... rashti... ghazvini... lor..... tork... bara har ghomi in jokay lanatio bi maniyo saakhtan
harfam ine dadash adami ke ahamiat bede be in ghaziye dare bishtar be hemaghatay baghiye daaman mizane
nazare khodet chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> man ye jorayi midunam gazieh chie , injor begam ziad hese khobi nadareh ke hamvatanet bekhatere nejadet behet tohin kone va baghie ham beshinan negah konan. va vagti az hoviyatet defa kardi esmeh jodayi talab behet bezanan. ye chizi ke hast ma adat kardim kheyli zod be yeki barchasb bezanim. farge man va @rmi5 ineh ke man tasmim gereftam ta hadeh momken ignore konam vali @rmi5 entetkhab kard ke javabeshoun ro bede.


bavar kon man nemidoonam che tori begam ,vase hezaromin bar , man khodam nesfam azarie !!! akhe be che zabooni begam  doroogh ke nadaram begam !! chera bayad akhe alaki ye harfi bezanam tooye internet ? ke chi ru sabet konam ? be che hadafi beresam ? man age yadetoon ham bashe avalin kesi boodam ke oomadam goftam azari hastam .... ke baadesh shoma oomadi gofti : "mano een hame azari mahale  " yadete ?

kholase migam : ki tohin karde be azari ha ? esmesho chera nemigid ? esmesho begid age yek nafar oomad goh ezafi khord (bebakhshid az een vaje estefade mikonam ) bekhoda ghassam jaddo aabadesho mishooram mizaram khoshk she chon dare be man va khanevadeye mardarim ham tohin mikone .....

azizam rahbar een keshvar azari hast !! vazirash azarian !!! aslan azari ha daran keshvaro micharkhoonan !! age azari ha naboodan , age ghiam mellat ma nabood iran hanooz dasht kase lisi keshvar haye dige ru mikard .

ki tohin kard ? ki negah kard ? man online boodam moghe ie ke tohin kardan ? serpentine online bood ? mohsen , islam shall be the winner ya baghie chi oona online boodan ?

akhe ghalate moft mikone kesi ke intori miad be mardom man harf bezane baad rast rast rah bere ......

khahesh mikonam esmesho begoo !!!


=========================================

@rmi5 : doost aziz , man aslan nemidoonam ghazie chiye , ama khodet mano mishnasi , een chand vaghte kheyli be man tohmat na rava zadi vali eshkal nadare .

age een raftar haye akhiret be khater een mozo boode man haminja joloye hame age behet tohin kardam ozr khahi mikonam .

ama age ghazie een nist ke hichi . shoma nazaret chiye ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> man ye jorayi midunam gazieh chie , injor begam ziad hese khobi nadareh ke hamvatanet bekhatere nejadet behet tohin kone va baghie ham beshinan negah konan. va vagti az hoviyatet defa kardi esmeh jodayi talab behet bezanan. ye chizi ke hast ma adat kardim kheyli zod be yeki barchasb bezanim. farge man va @rmi5 ineh ke man tasmim gereftam ta hadeh momken ignore konam vali @rmi5 entetkhab kard ke javabeshoun ro bede.



Dorosteh, moshkel e asli, hamin bahs e tohin haye ghomi va hamin tor shakhsi boud va hast ke be ma shod va doustaan ya az fahhaashin, hemaayat kardand va ya sokout. hamin emrouz ham, baaz hamin mored ra chand baar tou Iran section daashtim. 
hattaa inhaa be tor e mostaghim va gheyr e mostaghim, baar ha az araameneh poshtibaani kardand, ke vaghean sharm aavar hast. hattaa yekishoun avatar e armanestan ra entekhaab kard. Har vaght ham ke man az azerbaijan va tabriz va ... khabar mizaaram ham, inhaa shorou' mikonan be fahhaashi. hamin chand rouz pish, be khaater e yek khabar ke aslan mortabet be Iran ham naboud, post e man ra be onvaan e separatism report kardand, ke albatteh Webby ham be man message daad va man ham behesh goftam ke ounhaa chert migan va Webby ham goft no problem va az raftaar e inhaa ta'ajjob kard. (Albatteh yeki az khoubi haye Senior member boudan in hast ke dar in mavaared ghablesh mohtaramaaneh baahaat ghaziyeh ra dar miyoun mizaarand)
Anyway, albatteh shoma ke khodet ham in mavaared ra kheyli khoub midouni ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> 1) vaghti oun Surenas shorou' kard be fahhaashi va shoma ha ham be man hamleh kardid, entezaar e dige i nadaashteh baash. andaaze i ke shoma ha be man fohsh daadid va tohin be man va khaanevaadam va ghomiyatam kardid, baraaye man ghaabel e cheshm poushi nist.


shoma ham tohin kardi be man - ziad ham tohin kardi , ama khob man az shoma ozr khahi mikonam 

i am saying this in front of everyone !! i am so sorry if i , in any sort , have insulted u .



rmi5 said:


> 2) in do rouyi shoma ha, haal e man ra be ham zad. masalan touye thread e gharaardaad e atomi, ba inke kaamelan khodet ham midounesti ke che gandi zadan, vali hamash maast maali mikardi ke haalam ra be ham zad.


2 rou iee chiye aziz !! ino khodetam midooni man har enteghad manteghi bashe ama age farsi bashe mipaziram !!

mage dar mored hamoon matlabe haste ie man nagoftam gand zadan (be farsi) ? khodetam yadete ke goftam ....

ama joloye pakistani haye boo gandoo doost nadaram keshvaram tablo she . midooni chi migam ?




rmi5 said:


> oun pesar e ye ravaani, amirmahdi, ya mohammad, ta hamoun kouroshkourosh ham ke inghadr sher va ver minevise ke kollan rid be Iran section va ... foghol'aadeh ham aadam e bisho'our va bi tarbiyat va fahhaashi hast.


ghabool daram , ama oon yek nafare va bejoz khodesh namayandeye hich ki nabood .

ghabool nadari ?




rmi5 said:


> man ghablan ham be shoma message daadam va yek seri mavaared ra goftam ke ra'aayat konid ta moshkeli tou in section nabaasheh, ammaa shoma goush nakardi. yekish ham hamin bahse in boud ke shoma sa'y mikardi khodet ra be onvaan e tork jaa bezani ke man behet goftam ke in kaar ra nakon. na inke tohini be shoma baasheh, vali man doust nadaaram ke kasi az hoviyat e ma estefaade/sou estefaadeh bekoneh, va behesh hassaasam.


bazam migam , man moshkeli nadaram baa een ghazie ... chand bar man inja goftam ke azariam ? 3-4 bar bishtar nagoftam (baa een ke doroste) 

shoma doost nadari bavar nakon azizam , ama mano shoma mese hamim , hich kodoom zaboon azari balad nistim .

man nemidoonam chi kar bayad bokonam ta shoma dast az sare man bar dari dar een mored !! ama eeno bedoon ke man seni azam gozashte va hich dalili nemibinam ke biam inja va vase 4 ta arab pa pati doroogh bebafam !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> dorost migi dadash vali akhe goore pedare hameye oon fake racist ha .yani age raciste vagheyi boodan baz adam be khodesh hagh mide behesh bar bokhore maslan sefid poostayi ke siaha ro tahghir mikardan. vali akhe too iran shayad farhango zaboone ghomiatha fargh kone vali aslan nejhade motefaveti nist ke hamo tahghir konim hamamoon nejhade sefide asiaye gharbi hastimo bas .vaghti kesi bekhatere hemaghate baghiye be khodesh bar bokhore dare hata bishtar be oon hemaghata daman mizane engar.
> agar ham manzooret jokayi hast ke bara in ghomo oon ghom misazan ke man mokhalefe 100 darsadeshamo hame charande va taze age oonam bashe elatesh khob ye negah be kole keshvar bokon... esfahania migan khasis... shirazi migan tanbal... abadani dorooghgoo... rashti... ghazvini... lor..... tork... bara har ghomi in jokay lanatio bi maniyo saakhtan
> harfam ine dadash adami ke ahamiat bede be in ghaziye dare bishtar be hemaghatay baghiye daaman mizane
> nazare khodet chiye?


 harfe shoma 100 darsad dorosteh. vali shoma az biron dari negah mikoni, moshkelati ke goftin 10% moshkele ma nist. begzarim gazieh aslan chize digyee hast. dafeh avali ke to in thread be ma tohin shoud va man javab dadam, goftan ke to jodayie talabi  . jaleb injast ke @rmi5 az man khast ke bikhial sham. nokte injast ke vagti be ma be onvane ye ozvi az in mamlekat tohin mishe chera karbarhaye digeh fagat negah mikonan, va bazie hashoun hata az on postha tashakor mikonan.?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> harfe shoma 100 darsad dorosteh. vali shoma az biron dari negah mikoni, moshkelati ke goftin 10% moshkele ma nist. begzarim gazieh aslan chize digyee hast. dafeh avali ke to in thread be ma tohin shoud va man javab dadam, goftan ke to jodayie talabi  . jaleb injast ke @rmi5 az man khast ke bikhial sham. nokte injast ke vagti be ma be onvane ye ozvi az in mamlekat tohin mishe chera karbarhaye digeh fagat negah mikonan, va bazie hashoun hata az on postha tashakor mikonan.?


dadash manzooret surenas ? 

mage ma hamamoon chand bar bahash dava nakardim dar had fosho fohsh kari ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Dorosteh, moshkel e asli, hamin bahs e tohin haye ghomi va hamin tor shakhsi boud va hast ke be ma shod va doustaan ya az fahhaashin, hemaayat kardand va ya sokout. hamin emrouz ham, baaz hamin mored ra chand baar tou Iran section daashtim.
> hattaa inhaa be tor e mostaghim va gheyr e mostaghim, baar ha az araameneh poshtibaani kardand, ke vaghean sharm aavar hast. hattaa yekishoun avatar e armanestan ra entekhaab kard. Har vaght ham ke man az azerbaijan va tabriz va ... khabar mizaaram ham, inhaa shorou' mikonan be fahhaashi. hamin chand rouz pish, be khaater e yek khabar ke aslan mortabet be Iran ham naboud, post e man ra be onvaan e separatism report kardand, ke albatteh Webby ham be man message daad va man ham behesh goftam ke ounhaa chert migan va Webby ham goft no problem va az raftaar e inhaa ta'ajjob kard. (Albatteh yeki az khoubi haye Senior member boudan in hast ke dar in mavaared ghablesh mohtaramaaneh baahaat ghaziyeh ra dar miyoun mizaarand)
> Anyway, albatteh shoma ke khodet ham in mavaared ra kheyli khoub midouni ...


 .
kamel dar jaryanam. dar moredeh aramaneh ham bemanad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bavar kon man nemidoonam che tori begam ,vase hezaromin bar , man khodam nesfam azarie !!! akhe be che zabooni begam  doroogh ke nadaram begam !! chera bayad akhe alaki ye harfi bezanam tooye internet ? ke chi ru sabet konam ? be che hadafi beresam ? man age yadetoon ham bashe avalin kesi boodam ke oomadam goftam azari hastam .... ke baadesh shoma oomadi gofti : "mano een hame azari mahale  " yadete ?
> 
> kholase migam : ki tohin karde be azari ha ? esmesho chera nemigid ? esmesho begid age yek nafar oomad goh ezafi khord (bebakhshid az een vaje estefade mikonam ) bekhoda ghassam jaddo aabadesho mishooram mizaram khoshk she chon dare be man va khanevadeye mardarim ham tohin mikone .....
> 
> azizam rahbar een keshvar azari hast !! vazirash azarian !!! aslan azari ha daran keshvaro micharkhoonan !! age azari ha naboodan , age ghiam mellat ma nabood iran hanooz dasht kase lisi keshvar haye dige ru mikard .
> 
> ki tohin kard ? ki negah kard ? man online boodam moghe ie ke tohin kardan ? serpentine online bood ? mohsen , islam shall be the winner ya baghie chi oona online boodan ?
> 
> akhe ghalate moft mikone kesi ke intori miad be mardom man harf bezane baad rast rast rah bere ......
> 
> khahesh mikonam esmesho begoo !!!
> 
> =========================================
> 
> @rmi5 : doost aziz , man aslan nemidoonam ghazie chiye , ama khodet mano mishnasi , een chand vaghte kheyli be man tohmat na rava zadi vali eshkal nadare .
> 
> age een raftar haye akhiret be khater een mozo boode man haminja joloye hame age behet tohin kardam ozr khahi mikonam .
> 
> ama age ghazie een nist ke hichi . shoma nazaret chiye ?



Bebin aziz, amalkard khodesh mohem hast. age ozrkhaahi saadeghaneh baasheh ke kheyi khoub hast, va gar na ...
Anyway, inja taghriban hamatoun, bedoun e estesnaa, be azari ha tohim kardid. ba tone ha va andaaze haye mokhtalef.
surenas va sinaG ke kollan kermeshoun anti-turk boudan boud.
khodet ham chand baar post haye oun I-LEK ra thank mikardi, yaadet miyaad ke che khol va cheli boud va chiyaa migoft?
oun zol-aktaf ham ke modaam touye ME section Azari ha ra troll mikoneh, va chandin thread e azerbaijan, be khaater e troll haye in yaarou, closed shod.
fekr mikonam ke tamaam e member haye Irani, be joz Gilamard, ye chand baar tohin va trolling va gheyre bar zed e azerbaijani ha ra haddeaghal daarand, va gar na rouzeshoun shab nemisheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@rmi5
mamnoon ke belakhare gofti ghaziye chiye
va manam ye ozr khahi behet bedehkaram choon fekre digeyi mikardam darbarat va avatoret. vali akhe aziz be ostad ham goftam be nazaret javabe hamchin ahmaghayio dadan va neshoon dadane hamoon fingere vasat ke ghablan gofti  be kole mardome irano taro khoshko soozoondan kare dorostiye??
khob man ozve jadidam age ghaziye ro midoonestam khodam javabe oon lasha ro midadam choon khodam roo in ghaziye hasasam be ye elati shabihe elati ke gofti..
nemigam ignoreshoon kon na javabeshoono tamam ghad bede vali niaziam nist kole melate keshvareto doshman hesab koni har melati bado khoob dare aziz . mane noyi ke gozashteye in threado nadidam miam avatoreto mibinam faghat tohin hesabesh mikonam. ya oon ghaziye linkay gunaz tvio felan bisar
be har hal bekhatere ghezavatay zood hengamam ozr mikham azat



Ostad said:


> harfe shoma 100 darsad dorosteh. vali shoma az biron dari negah mikoni, moshkelati ke goftin 10% moshkele ma nist. begzarim gazieh aslan chize digyee hast. dafeh avali ke to in thread be ma tohin shoud va man javab dadam, goftan ke to jodayie talabi  . jaleb injast ke @rmi5 az man khast ke bikhial sham. nokte injast ke vagti be ma be onvane ye ozvi az in mamlekat tohin mishe chera karbarhaye digeh fagat negah mikonan, va bazie hashoun hata az on postha tashakor mikonan.?



harfe hagh javab nadare... man khodam ham hamchin eshtebahio dar morede @rmi5 dashtam ta alan... harchand be elate moshabeh roo in ghaziye zarbe didam.. kholase inke.. be ghole famile door : man dige hich harfi nadaram 
nemidoonam farhange chand hezar saleye ma chejoori resid be in noghte..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> dadash manzooret surenas ?
> 
> mage ma hamamoon chand bar bahash dava nakardim dar had fosho fohsh kari ?



are surena+ 3, 4 ta member dighe. masale ine ke vagti ye posti thank mishe, yani man ba oun post moafegam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Bebin aziz, amalkard khodesh mohem hast. age ozrkhaahi saadeghaneh baasheh ke kheyi khoub hast, va gar na ...
> Anyway, inja taghriban hamatoun, bedoun e estesnaa, be azari ha tohim kardid. ba tone ha va andaaze haye mokhtalef.
> surenas va sinaG ke kollan kermeshoun anti-turk boudan boud.
> khodet ham chand baar post haye oun I-LEK ra thank mikardi, yaadet miyaad ke che khol va cheli boud va chiyaa migoft?
> oun zol-aktaf ham ke modaam touye ME section Azari ha ra troll mikoneh, va chandin thread e azerbaijan, be khaater e troll haye in yaarou, closed shod.
> fekr mikonam ke tamaam e member haye Irani, be joz Gilamard, ye chand baar tohin va trolling va gheyre bar zed e azerbaijani ha ra haddeaghal daarand, va gar na rouzeshoun shab nemisheh.



dar mored surenas hame chi ro ghabool daram . ye adam mozakhraf be tamam maana bood .hamin alanam tooye yek forum dige hastesh be hame fohsh mide .

ama dar mored sina-G , be man mishe begi kodoom post hash zede azari haye iran boode ? chon vaghean azash nadidam hamchin chizi !! khodetam midooni ke aghayed siasish aslan be man nemikhore va yek varam sare entekhaab moderator (age yadet bashe ) bahash dava kardam asassi !! yadete ?
ama vaghean nadidam be kesi joz man tohin kone 

hala dar mored khodam !!! khodaeesh , joon har ki doost dari man ta hala be kodoom ghome irani tohin kardam ? akhe chera bi ensafi mikoni ? man chera bayad biyam be khodam tohin konam ?

I-LEK tooye rousiye zendegi mikone va hameye postash cherto pert minevese (englisish eftezah bood age yadet bashe) dar mored elhagh lezgi ha be iran . dorost nemigam ?

shoma kodoom postesho mifahmidi chi mige ke man dovomish basham ?

======

ba een hesab , yani man , mohsen , serpentine , kollang , islam shall be the winner , iranigirl2 , rahi , soheil , .....

hamamoon be azari ha tohin kardim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> i am saying this in front of everyone !! i am so sorry if i , in any sort , have insulted u .


Likewise 


> 2 rou iee chiye aziz !! ino khodetam midooni man har enteghad manteghi bashe ama age farsi bashe mipaziram !!
> 
> mage dar mored hamoon matlabe haste ie man nagoftam gand zadan (be farsi) ? khodetam yadete ke goftam ....
> 
> ama joloye pakistani haye boo gandoo doost nadaram keshvaram tablo she . midooni chi migam ?


Agha, man ba hamin moshkel daaram. yek moshkel e asli ye man ba member haye arab ham hamin raftaareshoun boude. member haye inja ke kaare i dar donyaa ye vaaghe nistand. pas cheraa in siyaasat baazi ra anjaam midid? fekr mikonid ke member haye dige nemifahmand ke shoma daarid alaki khaali mibandid? aziz, in raftaar e sahihi nist. haddeaghal age mored e khaassi pish aamad, chizi nago, be jaaye inke dorough ya maast maali koni.


> ghabool daram , ama oon yek nafare va bejoz khodesh namayandeye hich ki nabood .
> 
> ghabool nadari ?


Mage shoma ha baahaash tou yahoo chat nemikonid? khob vazife ye akhlaaghi ye shomaast ke behesh begid khodesh ra behave kone.


> bazam migam , man moshkeli nadaram baa een ghazie ... chand bar man inja goftam ke azariam ? 3-4 bar bishtar nagoftam (baa een ke doroste)
> 
> shoma doost nadari bavar nakon azizam , ama mano shoma mese hamim , hich kodoom zaboon azari balad nistim .


albatteh man ta haddi balad hastam, vali chon writingam eftezaah hast, tarjih midam ke chizi be torki nanevisam va gar na hamash por e ghalat va eftezaah misheh.


> man nemidoonam chi kar bayad bokonam ta shoma dast az sare man bar dari dar een mored !! ama eeno bedoon ke man seni azam gozashte va hich dalili nemibinam ke biam inja va vase 4 ta arab pa pati doroogh bebafam !!


Agha, in tohin ha ra bezaar kenaar lotfan. paapati, va bougandoo, va ....khor va gheyre, hamash tohin e nezhadi hast ke man behesh hassasam, hattaa age be ghomiyat e dige i basheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bavar kon man nemidoonam che tori begam ,vase hezaromin bar , man khodam nesfam azarie !!! akhe be che zabooni begam  doroogh ke nadaram begam !! chera bayad akhe alaki ye harfi bezanam tooye internet ? ke chi ru sabet konam ? be che hadafi beresam ? man age yadetoon ham bashe avalin kesi boodam ke oomadam goftam azari hastam .... ke baadesh shoma oomadi gofti : "mano een hame azari mahale  " yadete ?
> 
> kholase migam : ki tohin karde be azari ha ? esmesho chera nemigid ? esmesho begid age yek nafar oomad goh ezafi khord (bebakhshid az een vaje estefade mikonam ) bekhoda ghassam jaddo aabadesho mishooram mizaram khoshk she chon dare be man va khanevadeye mardarim ham tohin mikone .....
> 
> azizam rahbar een keshvar azari hast !! vazirash azarian !!! aslan azari ha daran keshvaro micharkhoonan !! age azari ha naboodan , age ghiam mellat ma nabood iran hanooz dasht kase lisi keshvar haye dige ru mikard .
> 
> ki tohin kard ? ki negah kard ? man online boodam moghe ie ke tohin kardan ? serpentine online bood ? mohsen , islam shall be the winner ya baghie chi oona online boodan ?
> 
> akhe ghalate moft mikone kesi ke intori miad be mardom man harf bezane baad rast rast rah bere ......
> 
> khahesh mikonam esmesho begoo !!!
> 
> =========================================
> 
> @rmi5 : doost aziz , man aslan nemidoonam ghazie chiye , ama khodet mano mishnasi , een chand vaghte kheyli be man tohmat na rava zadi vali eshkal nadare .
> 
> age een raftar haye akhiret be khater een mozo boode man haminja joloye hame age behet tohin kardam ozr khahi mikonam .
> 
> ama age ghazie een nist ke hichi . shoma nazaret chiye ?


LOL, are yadame, che khob yadet mondeh . khosbakhtaneh hame ro be gheyir az yeki ban kardim. ke onam chand vagtie online nashode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> are surena+ 3, 4 ta member dighe. masale ine ke vagti ye posti thank mishe, yani man ba oun post moafegam.


khob migam esme oon member ha ru bebarid ta ham betoonan az khodeshoon defa konan , ham een ke ma bedoonim donya dast kiye dige  man bayad bedoonam ki be 20% mardome kesharam tohin mikone ya na ?

dar mored thanking ham , man nemidoonam shayad vase baghiye eenjori nabashe , ama mano shoma va hata khode rmi5 , poste hama ru az jomle 500 israeli ta al-hassani ru like mizanim ...

nemizanim ? khodaeesh mizanim !!! ama een neshoon nemide ke ba postash movafeghim . dar zemn shayad ba yek bakhsh az comment movafegh bashi ba yek bakhsh nabashi ama bazam thank bezani



Ostad said:


> LOL, are yadame, che khob yadet mondeh . khosbakhtaneh hame ro be gheyir az yeki ban kardim. ke onam chand vagtie online nashode.


\

pas khoda ru shokr   ishallah oonam ban mikonim bere khooneye amash 



rmi5 said:


> Mage shoma ha baahaash tou yahoo chat nemikonid? khob vazife ye akhlaaghi ye shomaast ke behesh begid khodesh ra behave kone.


na bekhoda !! ye modati payam midad javabesho nadadam raft !!



rmi5 said:


> Agha, in tohin ha ra bezaar kenaar lotfan. paapati, va bougandoo, va ....khor va gheyre, hamash tohin e nezhadi hast ke man behesh hassasam, hattaa age be ghomiyat e dige i basheh.


agreed , chashm , age moshkel een chiza hast shoma begid man raftaramo tashih konam @Ostad .

baazam migam , man khodam age be kesi tohin kardam ozr mikhaam , va ghole midam ke tekrar nashe . man har nazare siasi ru ehteram mizaram !!

ama tanha chizi ke az rmi5 jaan mikhaam abroo dari dar moghabele hamin khareji hast . hamin !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

bache ha hala ki shiriniye in ashtio rafe soetafahomo mide be ma??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dar mored surenas hame chi ro ghabool daram . ye adam mozakhraf be tamam maana bood .hamin alanam tooye yek forum dige hastesh be hame fohsh mide .


midouni ke tou kodoum forum hast oun ...youz? 


> ama dar mored sina-G , be man mishe begi kodoom post hash zede azari haye iran boode ? chon vaghean azash nadidam hamchin chizi !! khodetam midooni ke aghayed siasish aslan be man nemikhore va yek varam sare entekhaab moderator (age yadet bashe ) bahash dava kardam asassi !! yadete ?
> ama vaghean nadidam be kesi joz man tohin kone


oun touye yek thread tou ME section, hodoud e 20 pages, be sourat e non-stop be azari ha tohin kard.


> hala dar mored khodam !!! khodaeesh , joon har ki doost dari man ta hala be kodoom ghome irani tohin kardam ? akhe chera bi ensafi mikoni ? man chera bayad biyam be khodam tohin konam ?
> 
> I-LEK tooye rousiye zendegi mikone va hameye postash cherto pert minevese (englisish eftezah bood age yadet bashe) dar mored elhagh lezgi ha be iran . dorost nemigam ?
> 
> shoma kodoom postesho mifahmidi chi mige ke man dovomish basham ?


shoma khodet mostaghim chizi nemigi vali post haye tohin aamiz ra ba'zan thank mikoni. Az nazar e man ham, thank ya'ni movaafeghat.


> ======
> 
> ba een hesab , yani man , mohsen , serpentine , kollang , islam shall be the winner , iranigirl2 , rahi , soheil , .....
> 
> hamamoon be azari ha tohin kardim ?


Are. har kodoumetoun be no'i. albatteh kollang va soheil ke dige kollan kheyli online nistand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> midouni ke tou kodoum forum hast oun ...youz?


na , etefaghan oon forum daste yek raroo hast be esme - esmesh yadam raft ama aslan oon forum tooye iran ban hast  irandefence,net bood esme forum .




rmi5 said:


> oun touye yek thread tou ME section, hodoud e 20 pages, be sourat e non-stop be azari ha tohin kard.


ajab !!! bekhoda nemidoonestam !



rmi5 said:


> shoma khodet mostaghim chizi nemigi vali post haye tohin aamiz ra ba'zan thank mikoni. Az nazar e man ham, thank ya'ni movaafeghat.


yani be khodam tohin mikardam ? ajad divoone ie hastam baw !!  bashe , agar ham ye hamchin chizi boode man ozr khahi mikonam az sou tafahom be vojood oomade !! chon be hich vajh ghassd nadashtam harekate oono taeed konam 




rmi5 said:


> Are. har kodoumetoun be no'i


ey baba ... bavar kon injoori nist , @Ostad shoma ham hamin heso dari ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> khob migam esme oon member ha ru bebarid ta ham betoonan az khodeshoon defa konan , ham een ke ma bedoonim donya dast kiye dige  man bayad bedoonam ki be 20% mardome kesharam tohin mikone ya na ?
> 
> dar mored thanking ham , man nemidoonam shayad vase baghiye eenjori nabashe , ama mano shoma va hata khode rmi5 , poste hama ru az jomle 500 israeli ta al-hassani ru like mizanim ...


Aziz, ghaboul kon ke kaari ke kardi dorost naboude va tekraaresh nakon. in az har chizi behtar va saadeghaaneh tar hast. again, man be maastmaali hassaasiyat daaram 


> nemizanim ? khodaeesh mizanim !!! ama een neshoon nemide ke ba postash movafeghim . dar zemn shayad ba yek bakhsh az comment movafegh bashi ba yek bakhsh nabashi ama bazam thank bezani
> 
> 
> \
> 
> pas khoda ru shokr   ishallah oonam ban mikonim bere khooneye amash
> 
> 
> na bekhoda !! ye modati payam midad javabesho nadadam raft !!
> 
> 
> agreed , chashm , age moshkel een chiza hast shoma begid man raftaramo tashih konam @Ostad .
> 
> baazam migam , man khodam age be kesi tohin kardam ozr mikhaam , va ghole midam ke tekrar nashe . man har nazare siasi ru ehteram mizaram !!
> 
> ama tanha chizi ke az rmi5 jaan mikhaam abroo dari dar moghabele hamin khareji hast . hamin !!!


Albatteh man nemitounam dorough begam, vali jeloye yek seri member ha ke midounam shoma ha beheshoun hassaasid, mesle arab ha va yahoudiyaa, chizi digeh nemigam. in fekr konam ke kaar e manteghi baasheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> bache ha hala ki shiriniye in ashtio rafe soetafahomo mide be ma??


ma chon negaraan e salaamati va ezaafe vaznet hastim, behet shirini nemidim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

@rahi2357 

fagahat ziad nakhori.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Aziz, ghaboul kon ke kaari ke kardi dorost naboude va tekraaresh nakon. in az har chizi behtar va saadeghaaneh tar hast. again, man be maastmaali hassaasiyat daaram
> 
> Albatteh man nemitounam dorough begam, vali jeloye yek seri member ha ke midounam shoma ha beheshoun hassaasid, mesle arab ha va yahoudiyaa, chizi digeh nemigam. in fekr konam ke kaar e manteghi baasheh.


taa oomadam 2 kalame harf manteghi bezanam internetam rid  

baashe , hatman !! man be hassasiat haye shoma ehteram mizaram , va be oonvane hamvatan vazifeye khodam midoonam ke reayat konam .

az een be baad har moshkeli bood hamoon moghe begid ke eslah konam @Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> ma chon negaraan e salaamati va ezaafe vaznet hastim, behet shirini nemidim.


baw man hamash 75 kilooam be mola 
doostan befarmayin keyk ta az dahan nayoftade. shiriniye ashti konoone





akharesh nafahmidam in yaroo mikhaste benvise love ya slave??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na , etefaghan oon forum daste yek raroo hast be esme - esmesh yadam raft ama aslan oon forum tooye iran ban hast  irandefence,net bood esme forum .


Pas laazem shod ye haali behesh bedam va hesaabi betekounamesh.


> ajab !!! bekhoda nemidoonestam !
> 
> 
> yani be khodam tohin mikardam ? ajad divoone ie hastam baw !!  bashe , agar ham ye hamchin chizi boode man ozr khahi mikonam az sou tafahom be vojood oomade !! chon be hich vajh ghassd nadashtam harekate oono taeed konam


Agha, be jomhouri azerbaijan ham tohin nakonid. shoma nemidounid ke mardomesh che ghadr az dast e hokoumat e Iran va kaarhaash va harfaa va kaar hayi ke bar zed e azari ha tou Iran misheh, naaraahat hastand. mardomesh kaamel educated hastand(yeki az 5-10 keshvar e avval e donyaast az nazar e savaad) va sharaayet e Iran ra ham kaamelan midounan.


> ey baba ... bavar kon injoori nist , @Ostad shoma ham hamin heso dari ?


be nazar e man ke hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> taa oomadam 2 kalame harf manteghi bezanam internetam rid
> 
> baashe , hatman !! man be hassasiat haye shoma ehteram mizaram , va be oonvane hamvatan vazifeye khodam midoonam ke reayat konam .
> 
> az een be baad har moshkeli bood hamoon moghe begid ke eslah konam @Ostad


 Internetet hatman taajob kardeh. jk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Agha, be jomhouri azerbaijan ham tohin nakonid. shoma nemidounid ke mardomesh che ghadr az dast e hokoumat e Iran va kaarhaash va harfaa va kaar hayi ke bar zed e azari ha tou Iran misheh, naaraahat hastand. mardomesh kaamel educated hastand(yeki az 5-10 keshvar e avval e donyaast az nazar e savaad) va sharaayet e Iran ra ham kaamelan midounan.


okey man , from now on i'll adapt myself to you're condition on that issue . garche man hichvaght be azarbaijan tohin nakardam ama khob be raees jomhooresh chera 

har chize dg ee ham hast begid ta hamin ja ghazie khatme be kheyr she

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> taa oomadam 2 kalame harf manteghi bezanam internetam rid
> 
> baashe , hatman !! man be hassasiat haye shoma ehteram mizaram , va be oonvane hamvatan vazifeye khodam midoonam ke reayat konam .
> 
> az een be baad har moshkeli bood hamoon moghe begid ke eslah konam @Ostad


OK, pas lotfan aks e sattarkhan ra az avataret bardaar. sattarkhan kheyli baraaye man hormat daareh. ageh mikhaay, bezaar chand vaght e digeh ke ba raftaaremoun, doustimoun esbaat shod, oun moghe' aksesh ra bezaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> nternetet hatman taajob kardeh. jk


shayad  akhe bichare output manteghi nadashte ta hala 



rmi5 said:


> OK, pas lotfan aks e sattarkhan ra az avataret bardaar. sattarkhan kheyli baraaye man hormat daareh. ageh mikhaay, bezaar chand vaght e digeh ke ba raftaaremoun, doustimoun esbaat shod, oun moghe' aksesh ra bezaar.


okey , ama sattar khan hero melli hast va vase hameye irania hormat dare .... mese inke ke ketab tarikh dabirestano khoob nakhoondi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> okey man , from now on i'll adapt myself to you're condition on that issue . garche man hichvaght be azarbaijan tohin nakardam ama khob be raees jomhooresh chera
> 
> har chize dg ee ham hast begid ta hamin ja ghazie khatme be kheyr she


Na, chiz e khasse dige i be zehnam nemirese. baraaye ghomiyat e hamdige ehteraam ghaa'el baashim, tohin e shakhsi nakonim va hamdigaro troll nakonim. hame chiz khodesh kam kam dorost misheh. 

@haman10
avataret ki hast? 
-------------------------------------
Aaghaayoun, man taaze final ha ra daadam, va baraaye final ha shab bidaar mimoundam. baraaye hamin saat khaabam kollan rikhteh be ham. man beram bebinam belakhare khaabam mibare ya na.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Na, chiz e khasse dige i be zehnam nemirese. baraaye ghomiyat e hamdige ehteraam ghaa'el baashim, tohin e shakhsi nakonim va hamdigaro troll nakonim. hame chiz khodesh kam kam dorost misheh.
> 
> @haman10
> avataret ki hast?
> 
> Aaghaayoun, man taaze final ha ra daadam, va baraaye final ha shab bidaar mimoundam. baraaye hamin saat khaabam kollan rikhteh be ham. man beram bebinam belakhare khaabam mibare ya na.


hatman aziz .....

avataram nemidoonam male kie vala  ye bachast ke aksesho az razmayesh akhir gereftan 

bros , please subscribe to this channel  

its awesome  Break - YouTube

man nemidoonam chera hamsh error java script mide ...  nemitoonam hich kari konam 



rmi5 said:


> Aaghaayoun, man taaze final ha ra daadam, va baraaye final ha shab bidaar mimoundam. baraaye hamin saat khaabam kollan rikhteh be ham. man beram bebinam belakhare khaabam mibare ya na.


night night  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

old but still one of the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

doostan ghadr bedoonid kamtar filme hendi hamchin sahnehay tasir gozari dare 
best ever page of this thread. i am sooooooo happy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> old but still one of the best.











rahi2357 said:


> doostan ghadr bedoonid kamtar filme hendi hamchin sahnehay tasir gozari dare
> best ever page of this thread. i am sooooooo happy


na azizam , alan taze be halat normal bargashte 

ghablaan az inam behtar bood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> na azizam , alan taze be halat normal bargashte
> 
> ghablaan az inam behtar bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

manam raftam nap  zohra mikhaabam hamishe ...... bye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> manam raftam nap  zohra mikhaabam hamishe ...... bye


 alan 36 sate computeram roshaneh .lol ma ham raftim, @rahi2357 bro sangaro hefz kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

@rmi5 @Ostad @rahi2357 @haman10 @Sam1980

BTW, Have you visited this thread.

Should we make a Petition to change the Devanagari script of Bangla!?

Bangladeshi's are arguing that they should abolish their language as it is a mushrik language and should adopt Arabic.

This comes after they have created a thread ( now deleted ) where they were advocating that they should bring some Persians and Arabs to inseminate their girls so that future generation could have high proportion of Islamic blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

anonymus said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @rahi2357 @haman10 @Sam1980
> 
> BTW, Have you visited this thread.
> 
> Should we make a Petition to change the Devanagari script of Bangla!?
> 
> Bangladeshi's are arguing that they should abolish their language as it is a mushrik language and should adopt Arabic.
> 
> This comes after they have created a thread ( now deleted ) where they were advocating that they should bring some Persians and Arabs to inseminate their girls so that future generation could have high proportion of Islamic blood.


 for real ? 
thats stupid .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## anonymus

Ostad said:


> for real ?
> thats stupid .




Visit this thread for yourself. I did not know you back then else i would have mentioned you too when Bangladeshi's were arguing that they should bring pure Muslims from Arabia to impregnate their girls so that offspring have less proportion of Kaffir blood.

I mentioned all Arabs and few Persians on that thread.

@Ostad

Here is what Bangladeshis were arguing about



> " We have two options. We keep the current Bengali and have a secular state or we have a more Islamic state and Arabicise our language more. Keep it Bengali but introduce more Arabic and Persian loan words. We should also change our genetics.* We should artificially inseminate many Bangladeshi women with Arab sperm, to try and impregnate them with half Arab kids. *We should close our borders all around the country so we don't get any further mixing with undesirables like those in the Northeast of India. "




These posts have been deleted but you could read them where they have been quoted like here

Bengali Nationalism a Threat to Bangladesh's National Security | Page 17

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

anonymus said:


> Visit this thread for yourself. I did not know you back then else i would have mentioned you too when Bangladeshi's were arguing that they should bring pure Muslims from Arabia to impregnate their girls so that offspring have less proportion of Kaffir blood.
> 
> I mentioned all Arabs and few Persians on that thread.
> 
> @Ostad
> 
> Here is what Bangladeshis were arguing about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These posts have been deleted but you could read them where they have been quoted like here
> 
> Bengali Nationalism a Threat to Bangladesh's National Security | Page 17


what the hell is Islamic blood. are they out of their minds.
its kind of funny and sad in same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

anonymus said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @rahi2357 @haman10 @Sam1980
> 
> BTW, Have you visited this thread.
> 
> Should we make a Petition to change the Devanagari script of Bangla!?
> 
> Bangladeshi's are arguing that they should abolish their language as it is a mushrik language and should adopt Arabic.
> 
> This comes after they have created a thread ( now deleted ) where they were advocating that they should bring some Persians and Arabs to inseminate their girls so that future generation could have high proportion of Islamic blood.



Well Bangladesh is not a real nation state. So this hardly suprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Who watches Breaking Bad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F117

anonymus said:


> Visit this thread for yourself. I did not know you back then else i would have mentioned you too when Bangladeshi's were arguing that they should bring pure Muslims from Arabia to impregnate their girls so that offspring have less proportion of Kaffir blood.
> 
> I mentioned all Arabs and few Persians on that thread.
> 
> @Ostad
> 
> Here is what Bangladeshis were arguing about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These posts have been deleted but you could read them where they have been quoted like here
> 
> Bengali Nationalism a Threat to Bangladesh's National Security | Page 17


Where do I sign up?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

F117 said:


> Where do I sign up?




Mods closed down enrollment but you could support them here:

Bengali Nationalism a Threat to Bangladesh's National Security

Should we make a Petition to change the Devanagari script of Bangla!?

In second thread,there is a voting option also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F117

Wow, I had no idea such people existed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

anonymus said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @rahi2357 @haman10 @Sam1980
> 
> BTW, Have you visited this thread.
> 
> Should we make a Petition to change the Devanagari script of Bangla!?
> 
> Bangladeshi's are arguing that they should abolish their language as it is a mushrik language and should adopt Arabic.
> 
> This comes after they have created a thread ( now deleted ) where they were advocating that they should bring some Persians and Arabs to inseminate their girls so that future generation could have high proportion of Islamic blood.


actually bangla used to be writen in persian . maybe they want to actually bring their language back to its roots ?

because it was changed after brits came there



ResurgentIran said:


> Well Bangladesh is not a real nation state. So this hardly suprising.


why is it not a real state dear ? dadash een hendi ha ba bangladeshi ha moshkel daran , be ma che ! bezar bezanan tooye saro kaleye ham !!

taze bangladeshi ha kheyli irani ha ru bishtar doost daran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> actually bangla used to be writen in persian . maybe they want to actually bring their language back to its roots ?



Bengali language has its own script, there was no standard so people used both native Indian scripts and Nastaliq scripts for different Indian languages but no idea about Bengali. Only in case of Hindi-Urdu it got divided into two languages because people couldn't agree as British masterminded the division in 1830s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> actually bangla used to be writen in persian . maybe they want to actually bring their language back to its roots ?
> 
> because it was changed after brits came there
> 
> 
> why is it not a real state dear ? dadash een hendi ha ba bangladeshi ha moshkel daran , be ma che ! bezar bezanan tooye saro kaleye ham !!
> 
> taze bangladeshi ha kheyli irani ha ru bishtar doost daran



Aziz janam, my post was not about offending the Bangladeshi people or anything. My post wanst meant like that at all. 
Man hich moshkel ba Bangladeshiha nadaram.

Certain states are simply a bit artificial with weak national power and institutions, because the people inside it do not share a strong sense of national cohesion.
This is a bit like Middle East.

In Middle East, there only exists three "real" nation states. And those three are Iran, Turkey and Egypt. The others are fake with fake borders and with people that dont have very much loyalty to the central state/government because of tribal or ideological predispositions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

haman10 said:


> actually bangla used to be writen in persian . maybe they want to actually bring their language back to its roots ?
> 
> because it was changed after brits came there




Dude,

I have never heard of it and internet search gave only one useful result ( that too a blog ) on usage of Persian script in Bengali.Chances of this is also low because Bengali has it's unique script ( Brahmi, a script of Aramic family ) rather than Devanagari used in other Indo-European language families in India.

This is probably another myth perpetuated by some wannabee.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

ResurgentIran said:


> Aziz janam, my post was not about offending the Bangladeshi people or anything.
> Man hich moshkel ba Bangladeshiha nadaram.
> 
> Certain states are simply a bit artificial with weak national power and institutions, because the people inside it do not share a strong sense of national cohesion.
> This is a bit like Middle East.
> 
> In Middle East, there only exists three "real" nation states. And those three are Iran, Turkey and Egypt. The others are fake with fake borders and with people that dont have very much loyalty to the central state/government because of tribal or ideological predispositions.



Bangladesh is a result of orphaned nationalism. They were deeply associated with Pakistan movement more than Punjabi-Sindhis of modern Pakistan leading to division of Bengal between India and Pakistan but got sidelined in the same country they created and they opted to separate to get a new identity in 1971.


----------



## ResurgentIran

INDIC said:


> Bangladesh is a result of orphaned nationalism. They were deeply associated with Pakistan movement more than Punjabi-Sindhis of modern Pakistan leading to division of Bengal between India and Pakistan but got sidelined in the same country they created and they opted to separate to get a new identity in 1971.



So we are in agreement then.


----------



## haman10

anonymus said:


> Dude,
> 
> I have never heard of it and internet search gave only one useful result ( that too a blog ) on usage of Persian script in Bengali.Chances of this is also low because Bengali has it's unique script ( Brahmi, a script of Aramic family ) rather than Devanagari used in other Indo-European language families in India.
> 
> This is probably another myth perpetuated by some wannabee.


i donno mate !!

here , you can see bangalis themselves confiming this :

Musalmani Bangla and its transformation



ResurgentIran said:


> In Middle East, there only exists three "real" nation states. And those three are Iran, Turkey and Egypt. The others are fake with fake borders and with people that dont have very much loyalty to the central state/government because of tribal or ideological predispositions.


agreed dearest bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> i donno mate !!
> 
> here , you can see bangalis themselves confiming this :
> 
> Musalmani Bangla and its transformation



This is how Bengali script originated out of Brahmi script and the script is in perfect adaptation with Bengali phonology and accent.

Brāhmī
Gupta
Siddhông (Siddhaṃ)
Bengali alphabet



This is the origin of Devanagari used for writing Hindi. 

Brāhmī

Gupta
Nāgarī
Devanāgarī

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

haman10 said:


> i donno mate !!
> 
> here , you can see bangalis themselves confiming this :
> 
> Musalmani Bangla and its transformation




Dude,

That is a thread made by biggest psychological slave of Arabs on this forum quoting made belief sources.

My argument against this imposition theory forwarded by wanabees is simple: If Britishers or Hindus imposed a different script than the one widely prevalent on Bengali, why didn't they imposed their own, either Latin or Devanagari; why did they chose a unique script in which no other language is written?


It may be that some people wrote Bengali in Persian script like you are writing Persian in Latin on this forum but unless majority of Bengali speakers were using their current script, how would it had survived?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

anonymus said:


> It may be that some people wrote Bengali in Persian script like you are writing Persian in Latin on this forum but unless majority of Bengali speakers were using their current script, how would it had survived?



Actually, British era language politics were completely different in Punjab, Bengal and UP-Bihar. After securing the Hindi-Urdu divide in UP-Bihar, British failed to expose East Bengalis with Urdu language unlike West Punjab, West Punjabis disowning their own Punjabi language taking Urdu as the provincial language of Punjab, resulting in the open language conflict after partition between West Pakistan and East Pakistan over the issue of national language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ResurgentIran said:


> So we are in agreement then.



I agree with your point, I know people like Indians, Chinese, Iranians, Greeks, Egyptians all see themselves as historical nation/race proud of carrying their ancient identities in modern age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> i donno mate !!
> 
> here , you can see bangalis themselves confiming this :
> 
> Musalmani Bangla and its transformation
> 
> 
> agreed dearest bro



You know that Arab worshiping Kalu_miah started this thread. You will find lot many Bangladeshi here who think speaking Bengali language is against their identity and they believe they should chose a language like Urdu which will take them closer to Persian, Arabs and Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

atatwolf said:


> Who watches Breaking Bad?


one of the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Ostad said:


> one of the best.


I'm season 4 now. It is really addictive because of good story line and actors. I never got into game of thrones, seems so boring, do you watch that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ResurgentIran said:


> Aziz janam, my post was not about offending the Bangladeshi people or anything. My post wanst meant like that at all.
> Man hich moshkel ba Bangladeshiha nadaram.
> 
> Certain states are simply a bit artificial with weak national power and institutions, because the people inside it do not share a strong sense of national cohesion.
> This is a bit like Middle East.
> 
> In Middle East, there only exists three "real" nation states. And those three are Iran, Turkey and Egypt. The others are fake with fake borders and with people that dont have very much loyalty to the central state/government because of tribal or ideological predispositions.



Syria is a real nation state they only thing is they are not as large as they should be, Bilad al Sham.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

[quote="rmi5] ? Are snows melt there, dude? 
Anyway, what has happened to @Ahriman? will he come back?[/quote]
There are still little tiny patches left in some areas, but they're mostly gone. It went to +22 degree C a few days ago and everything melted. Now it's back to 0 degrees lmao

Hopefully he does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

atatwolf said:


> I'm season 4 now. It is really addictive because of good story line and actors. I never got into game of thrones, seems so boring, do you watch that?


addictive?! lol. comparing season 4 with season 5 is like comparing Weed with Cocaine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

anonymus said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @rahi2357 @haman10 @Sam1980
> 
> BTW, Have you visited this thread.
> 
> Should we make a Petition to change the Devanagari script of Bangla!?
> 
> Bangladeshi's are arguing that they should abolish their language as it is a mushrik language and should adopt Arabic.
> 
> This comes after they have created a thread ( now deleted ) where they were advocating that they should bring some Persians and Arabs to inseminate their girls so that future generation could have high proportion of Islamic blood.


lol what a bunch of retards (whoever thinks like this).

Muslim world is beyond fucked

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> There are still little tiny patches left in some areas, but they're mostly gone. It went to +22 degree C a few days ago and everything melted. Now it's back to 0 degrees lmao
> 
> Hopefully he does.



Where do you live, its 40-41 degree C in my city these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Does any of you visited Turkey before ? I'm seeing a lot of Iranians lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Syria is a real nation state they only thing is they are not as large as they should be, Bilad al Sham.


Syria, just like most states in the region, was the result of somebody's imagination, an HB pencil and a ruler.



INDIC said:


> Where do you live, its 40-41 degree C in my city these days.


I wish. We will have one day in July or August where it'll reach 30 degrees and it'll drop off the cliff from then on. I live in Alberta (Canada).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

anonymus said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @rahi2357 @haman10 @Sam1980
> 
> BTW, Have you visited this thread.
> 
> Should we make a Petition to change the Devanagari script of Bangla!?
> 
> Bangladeshi's are arguing that they should abolish their language as it is a mushrik language and should adopt Arabic.
> 
> This comes after they have created a thread ( now deleted ) where they were advocating that they should bring some Persians and Arabs to inseminate their girls so that future generation could have high proportion of Islamic blood.



WOW... WHAT THE ACTUAL ****?



Targon said:


> So an Iranian Jew studied in Turkey and Australia and lives in USA ? thats quite an adventure
> 
> I didn't knew before that you were Jewish but I was thinking you were likely Jewish, I don't know why
> 
> Anyway you can visit our tea house sometimes



Thank you 



haman10 said:


> @Sam1980 :
> 
> aziz jaan taghriban maloom shod kojaee hasti dige  asliatet esfehanie mage na ?



Na man Ardabil az tarafe madari.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> WOW... WHAT THE ACTUAL ****?


lol I'm not that surprised. 
Arab/Iranian muslims are already messed up in the brain, but muslims from outside the ME will make us look like a bunch of Danes. 

Bangladeshis, Indonesians etc... can be so messed up that even your imagination can't take you to that level of crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

what the ... 






Can someone please explain this....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> lol I'm not that surprised.
> Arab/Iranian muslims are already messed up in the brain, but muslims from outside the ME will make us look like a bunch of Danes.
> 
> Bangladeshis, Indonesians etc... can be so messed up that even your imagination can't take you to that level of crazy.



I seen Malaysian and Indonesians look down upon Arabs and Iranians because in their views they didn't qualify as Muslim enough! What do you say to that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Targon said:


> Does any of you visited Turkey before ? I'm seeing a lot of Iranians lately.



I visit every summer, except this one because of work. My family owns an apartment in Alanya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> I seen Malaysian and Indonesians look down upon Arabs and Iranians because in their views they didn't qualify as Muslim enough! What do you say to that?


That's part of it though isn't it? 

Was it Malaysia or Indonesia that's trying to make shiaism illegal btw? I don't know, I guess I'm too used to the insanity of Iranian and Arab Muslims and see non-ME Muslims as an even crazier bunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> Syria, just like most states in the region, was the result of somebody's imagination, an HB pencil and a ruler.



Bilad al Sham existed way before Euros carved up the region, Lebanon, Palestine, Jordan, and the modern day Israel are all artificial nation states carved out of Historical Syira.



anonymus said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @rahi2357 @haman10 @Sam1980
> 
> BTW, Have you visited this thread.
> 
> Should we make a Petition to change the Devanagari script of Bangla!?
> 
> Bangladeshi's are arguing that they should abolish their language as it is a mushrik language and should adopt Arabic.
> 
> *This comes after they have created a thread ( now deleted ) where they were advocating that they should bring some Persians and Arabs to inseminate their girls so that future generation could have high proportion of Islamic blood.*



LOL WTF I knew Bangladeshi section was a cesspool but that is just pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> *Bilad al Sham* existed way before Euros carved up the region, Lebanon, Palestine, Jordan, and the modern day Israel are old artificial nation states carved out of Historical Syira.


And how big was this bilad al sham? 

Modern Syria is a bunch of lines drawn on a map, the same way all the other ones were drawn up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> And how big was this bilad al sham?
> 
> Modern Syria is a bunch of lines drawn on a map, the same way all the other ones were drawn up.



Basically modern day Syria, Jordan, Palestine, and Israel. Yeah it is a smaller version of the historical Syria. France created Lebanon by bunching Christian Arabs into that corner to give them their own nation. Jordan and Palestine were under British administration so they broke it away from Syria first creating Transjordan and then you know the rest.


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> Who watches Breaking Bad?


I want to watch it. I have not started to watch it yet. 



atatwolf said:


> I'm season 4 now. It is really addictive because of good story line and actors. I never got into game of thrones, seems so boring, do you watch that?


Dude, Game of thrones has an amazing scenario. I can guarantee that you would not be bored at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> I want to watch it. I have not started to watch it yet.


#1 in acting and story line, simply the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I want to watch it. I have not started to watch it yet.


i watched its first 2 episodes . didnt like it ....

my friends love it though .



Ostad said:


> what the ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain this....


bro , will all seriousness , can u call these creatures human ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> i watched its 2 first episodes . didnt like it ....
> 
> my friends love it though .


i was like you because first three episodes are a little boring. but episode 4 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> i was like you because first three episodes are a little boring. but episode 4 ...


really ? okey , on your word , i started downloading its full season 1 .

age bad bashe 4Gig terrafic talabet   JK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

*@anonymus* I had been watching some old Pakistani movies from 1960-70s which were purely identical to Indian movies, same kind of bollywood music, emotions and family values, women posing in saree and dancing in ghagra, use of less heavyloaded Urdu and use of rural slang of UP-Bihar in songs and not difficult to understand why they switched to Indian movies after the fall of Pakistani film industry. It seems Ziaul Haq led the complete transformation of Pakistan. It was difficult to believe that it were Pakistani movies and Pakistani grumbling about Indian cultural invasion are nothing more than just brainfarts. Can you believe it, in the movie Heer-Ranjha they even showed Ranjha becoming disciple of Baba Gorakhnath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Abii
 We actually had snowing 2-3 times in the previous winter, in which they shut down the whole city for a little bit snowing.  snowing did not even last for 1 week. I, personally like snowing a lot, but, I have not seen much snowing in our region. 



Targon said:


> Does any of you visited Turkey before ? I'm seeing a lot of Iranians lately.


Yup, I have visited Turkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bro , will all seriousness , can u call these creatures human ?


the point is only usage of this ..eh lets say things is for blind targeting and they use chemical agents as a main killing asset.
blind targeting +chemical agents, i think your answer is no they are not humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> Was it Malaysia or Indonesia that's trying to make shiaism illegal btw?



It is Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> We actually had snowing 2-3 times in the previous winter, in which they shut down the whole city for a little bit snowing.  snowing did not even last for 1 week. I, personally like snowing a lot, but, I have not seen much snowing in our region.



My city started heating up since the end of February and by early march it was extremely hot and it will remain the same until monsoon arrives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Ostad said:


> what the ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain this....



Terrorism innovation at work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> really ? okey , on your word , i started downloading its full season 1 .
> 
> age bad bashe 4Gig terrafic talabet   JK


.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> We actually had snowing 2-3 times in the previous winter, in which they shut down the whole city for a little bit snowing.  snowing did not even last for 1 week. I, personally like snowing a lot, but, I have not seen much snowing in our region.
> 
> 
> Yup, I have visited Turkiye



lol it's gonna snow here tomorrow morning lmao

It's just wet snow, but still. It's god damn May for ****'s sake lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

ResurgentIran said:


> I visit every summer, except this one because of work. My family owns an apartment in Alanya.



Man I'm living in Antalya but I never visited Alanya, its a shame :/



rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> We actually had snowing 2-3 times in the previous winter, in which they shut down the whole city for a little bit snowing.  snowing did not even last for 1 week. I, personally like snowing a lot, but, I have not seen much snowing in our region.
> 
> 
> Yup, I have visited Turkiye



Where did you visit ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sam1980 said:


> It is Malaysia.


@Abii 
Both are idiots. it was malaysia, but a few days ago, some ****tards in Indonesia said the same thing. They said that they need to use malaysia as their role model to be anti-shia.



INDIC said:


> My city started heating up since the end of February and by early march it was extremely hot and it will remain the same until monsoon arrives.



I have heard that raining in this season in india can be really crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> It is Malaysia.



They also have Bumiputera laws against the Chinese and the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lol it's gonna snow here tomorrow morning lmao
> 
> It's just wet snow, but still. It's god damn May for ****'s sake lol



 we would have a really warm summer coming here. I think there is a 40 Celsius temperature difference between here and Alberta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> Both are idiots. it was malaysia, but a few days ago, some ****tards in Indonesia said the same thing. They said that they need to use malaysia as their role model to be anti-shia.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that raining in this season in india can be really crazy.




This year there is El-Nino condition thus rainfall in India would be less than normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> lol it's gonna snow here tomorrow morning lmao
> 
> It's just wet snow, but still. It's god damn May for ****'s sake lol



As a kid, I watched some Canadian animation about a girl who can talk to wolves, it was all snow everywhere, hardly remember any episode where snow wasn't shown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Targon said:


> Man I'm living in Antalya but I never visited Alanya, its a shame :/
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you visit ?



I have visited Turkiye multiple times. I have visited Ankara, but instead of Ataturk monument, there is not much to see, since Ankara is a pretty new built city. In contrast, Istanbul was amazing, and has everything that one wants to see. I have also seen Iğdır and eastern parts of Turkiye. from southern region, I have visited kosadası.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> Who watches Breaking Bad?


I watched all episodes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

the weather is so hot in Lahore.. fork .. i think im melting.. 



xenon54 said:


> I watched all episodes.



Mr White was a real mothafucka..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

rmi5 said:


> I have visited Turkiye multiple times. I have visited Ankara, but instead of Ataturk monument, there is not much to see, since Ankara is a pretty new built city. In contrast, Istanbul was amazing, and has everything that one wants to see. I have also seen Iğdır and eastern parts of Turkiye. from southern region, I have visited kosadası.



F.ck Ankara, I'm also stuck here because of school 

I understand Istanbul, Ankara, Kuşadası etc. but what were you doing in Iğdır ?  its not a popular destination 

There is a lot to see and I didn't even saw all places in my region :/ a long journey hopefully awaits me after the gradutition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> we would have a really warm summer coming here. I think there is a 40 Celsius temperature difference between here and Alberta.


During the winter (it was March, but we call it winter up here lol) one of my coworkers went to Mexico and the temp diff was astounding. It was -30 here when he left and almost 30 when he landed (with humidity I think it was around 30). Almost a 60 degree temp difference!!!

Disgusting lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abii said:


> During the winter (it was March, but we call it winter up here lol) one of my coworkers went to Mexico and the temp diff was astounding. It was -30 here when he left and almost 30 when he landed (with humidity I think it was around 30). Almost a 60 degree temp difference!!!
> 
> Disgusting lol



Welcome back abbi jaan the Persian champion troll..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 @Targon watch this Indian ad filmed in Istanbul.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Mr White was a real mothafucka..


Heisenberg 



INDIC said:


> @rmi5 @Targon watch this Indian ad filmed in Istanbul.


Actually Istanbul is pretty safe for a 15 million city...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

xenon54 said:


> Actually Istanbul is pretty safe for a 15 million city...



That just an ad.


----------



## rmi5

Targon said:


> F.ck Ankara, I'm also stuck here because of school
> 
> I understand Istanbul, Ankara, Kuşadası etc. but what were you doing in Iğdır ?  its not a popular destination
> 
> There is a lot to see and I didn't even saw all places in my region :/ a long journey hopefully awaits me after the gradutition


Iğdır has some Azerbaijani population and foods  , and it is very close to border. I wanted to see the region, and taste foods and ... specially we were traveling by car at that time, and had the opportunity to visit these parts. BTW, I have always a sense of going to somewhere that other people usually don't go and discover it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> the weather is so hot in Lahore.. fork .. i think im melting..
> 
> 
> 
> Mr White was a real mothafucka..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

INDIC said:


> That just an ad.


Yes i know, just said it because of ''Survive Istanbul, survive the World'' at the end, sounds like Istanbul is the worst place in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

B13 said:


> Gand zadi be aberuye ma va iran tu in site
> akhe kodum khari 9 salegi ezdevaj mikone kodum khari 13! salegi ezdevaj mikone
> hala asan girim are,to bayad biay inja begi!
> tu in 6 milliard ensan ahmagh tar az to vojud nadare
> to mikhay be iran va eslam dar yek zaman tohin koni


You have no "aberoo" among anyone.

Anyway, what rmi posted was the reality of the catastrophe that is akhoondistan. Instead of shooting the messenger, do your part and stop being a deluded tazi loving ape. Start from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

B13 said:


> Gand zadi be aberuye ma va iran tu in site
> akhe kodum khari 9 salegi ezdevaj mikone kodum khari 13! salegi ezdevaj mikone
> hala asan girim are,to bayad biay inja begi!
> tu in 6 milliard ensan ahmagh tar az to vojud nadare
> to mikhay be iran va eslam dar yek zaman tohin koni


to az rou nemeri @mods we have a double user here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> @rmi5 @Targon watch this Indian ad filmed in Istanbul.





rmi5 said:


> Iğdır has some Azerbaijani population and foods  , and it is very close to border. I wanted to see the region, and taste foods and ... specially we were traveling by car at that time, and had the opportunity to visit these parts. BTW, I have always a sense of going to somewhere that other people usually don't go and discover it.



At least you didn't visited any of the Çankırı, Yozgat or Çorum, they're together nicknamed Devil's Triangle  

You should have visited Gaziantep if you went east, their cuisine is awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Welcome back abbi jaan the Persian champion troll..


love your signature lol



Ostad said:


> baba to az rou nemeri @mods we have double user here.


who is this guy? Best Land or Koroush?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ostad said:


> View attachment 26930



Its 33°C right now .. even after some rainfall..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> love your signature lol
> 
> 
> who is this guy? Best Land or Koroush?


resurrection=mohammadmahdi=gulame_alzahar=...=...



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its 33°C right now .. even after some rainfall..


.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Targon said:


> At least you didn't visited any of the Çankırı, Yozgat or Çorum, they're together nicknamed Devil's Triangle
> 
> You should have visited Gaziantep if you went east, their cuisine is awesome



What's wrong with those cities? I think they are somewhere between Ankara and sinop. 
Anyway, which regions do you suggest to see? I mean among the places that tourists usually don't visit. 
BTW, Gaziantep is the city in which Hazal Kaya is born.  Are all of their girls as beautiful as Hazal Kaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

xenon54 said:


> Yes i know, just said it because of ''Survive Istanbul, survive the World'' at the end, sounds like Istanbul is the worst place in the world.



Its about toughness of the bag, not security. They showed the same motto in every ad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> who is this guy? Best Land or Koroush?


Jofteshoun yek pokh hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ostad said:


> resurrection=mohammadmahdi=gulame_alzahar=...=...
> 
> 
> .





xenon54 said:


> Heisenberg
> 
> 
> Actually Istanbul is pretty safe for a 15 million city...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> resurrection=mohammadmahdi=gulame_alzahar=...=...
> 
> 
> .



Guys, @Ostad @Abii , in ...khol ra vel konid. in bichaare kollan yekam moshkel e maghzi daareh. vaghean dast e khodesh nist. kheyli jeddi nagiridesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Breaking bad was so and so. The last season was amazing though.
Game of Thrones is *so* much better (haven't even started S4 because of exams yet )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

DRaisinHerald said:


> Game of Thrones


R U kidding me ? do u watch gossip girl and vampire diaries as well ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

DRaisinHerald said:


> Breaking bad was so and so. The last season was amazing though.
> Game of Thrones is *so* much better (haven't even started S4 because of exams yet )



Yeah winter came and went..



haman10 said:


> R U kidding me ? do u watch gossip girl and vampire diaries as well ?



I liked spartacus,boston legal n good old two and a half men..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

DRaisinHerald said:


> Breaking bad was so and so. The last season was amazing though.
> Game of Thrones is *so* much better (haven't even started S4 because of exams yet )


dude i don't think GOT is even near breaking bad. breaking bad is real masterpiece . it was perfect in every season but GOT totally ruined the 3rd season . i can see the 4th season is becoming better and better but still nothing near breaking bad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

DRaisinHerald said:


> Breaking bad was so and so. The last season was amazing though.
> Game of Thrones is *so* much better (haven't even started S4 because of exams yet )


I watched BB and loved it when it was originally running. Game of Thrones is something special though. It's dark and nasty which makes it so much more interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> spartacus


actually that was a sex scene covered in some movie 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> two and a half men


thats seriously one of the best !! awesome !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

haman10 said:


> R U kidding me ? do u watch gossip girl and vampire diaries as well ?



Nope, never even tried

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DRaisinHerald said:


> Nope, never even tried


i know , i was just messin with ya


----------



## Ostad

DRaisinHerald said:


> Breaking bad was so and so. The last season was amazing though.
> Game of Thrones is *so* much better (haven't even started S4 because of exams yet )


its like comparing godfather to lord of the rings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

rmi5 said:


> What's wrong with those cities? I think they are somewhere between Ankara and sinop.
> Anyway, which regions do you suggest to see? I mean among the places that tourists usually don't visit.
> BTW, Gaziantep is the city in which Hazal Kaya is born.  Are all of their girls as beautiful as Hazal Kaya?



Well, other then some parts of Central Anatolia and Eastern Anatolia there is a lot to see in everywhere, Black sea region has good nature and foreigners don't visit it much, Aegean/West Mediterranean region has good nature and a lot of historical monuments.

Other then them, Bursa has a lot of historical monuments, quite an old city, Eskişehir in Central Anatolia is a quite developed and modern city, Konya and Kayseri are also old cities with many Seljuk era monuments.

Its goes like this, a serious plan is needed as I said most regions are worth seeing 

On Çankırı, Çorum, Yozgat, its mainly because their people is generally perceived to be serious bigots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> actually that was a sex scene covered in some movie










> thats seriously one of the best !! awesome !!



winning.. 



rmi5 said:


> What's wrong with those cities? I think they are somewhere between Ankara and sinop.
> Anyway, which regions do you suggest to see? I mean among the places that tourists usually don't visit.
> BTW, Gaziantep is the city in which *Hazal Kaya* is born.  Are all of their girls as beautiful as Hazal Kaya?



whats with you n buttstrong aka armstrong.. !! she aint tht pretty...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 26935
> 
> 
> winning..
> 
> whats with you n buttstrong aka armstrong.. !! she aint tht pretty...


 
LOL, I would have killed you if I had access to you right now 

@Armstrong gave up Hazal kaya in our duel and now he is looking for nur fettahoğlu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

What's with Game of Throne? It seems to be ultra popular everywhere. I've never watched even one minute of it so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Azizam said:


> What's with Game of Throne? It seems to be ultra popular everywhere. I've never watched even one minute of it so far.



It seems some popular TV series, I too have never watched it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> What's with Game of Throne? It seems to be ultra popular everywhere. I've never watched even one minute of it so far.



Game of Thrones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dude, you seriously need to watch it.


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> @
> Both are idiots. it was malaysia, but a few days ago, some ****tards in Indonesia said the same thing. They said that they need to use malaysia as their role model to be anti-shia.



I guess that's because of Saudi Arabia and Qatar's influence. They are using their money to spread their version of Islam which is not compatible with the modern world under any circumstance. This happens in Sri Lanka where they use young Muslims to brainwash and they send the best kind of them to countries like Qatar to train them into preaching. Sadly it's spreading rapidly and the result is creating a minority that will be isolated and violent.



rmi5 said:


> Game of Thrones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Dude, you seriously need to watch it.


I will start downloading right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> I guess that's because of Saudi Arabia and Qatar's influence. They are using their money to spread their version of Islam which is not compatible with the modern world under any circumstance. This happens in Sri Lanka where they use young Muslims to brainwash and they send the best kind of them to countries like Qatar to train them into preaching. Sadly it's spreading rapidly and the result is creating a minority that will be isolated and violent.


How much Islamists are active in Sri Lanka? I thought you guys were mostly christian and Buddhist.



Azizam said:


> I will start downloading right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Game of Thrones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Dude, you seriously need to watch it.



Western medieval fantasy dramas are good except their characters have too peculiar and tongue twisting names.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> How much Islamists are active in Sri Lanka? I thought you guys were mostly christian and Buddhist.


Muslims cover only 10% of the population but there are incidents like vandalizing historical places, burning flags of US and Israel, destroying Sufi shrines, blocking some beaches in eastern coast and the worse side effect is empowering ultra nationalist elements which we really don't need at this time. This started after 1980s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> what the ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain this....



 lol . watch this one .they really don't care about target

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Abii LOL, baahaaleh, be facebook mige fisbook.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Ostad said:


> what the ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain this....


It seems they are running out of arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Ostad said:


> what the ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain this....



Imagine if they put this type of ingenuity to some good use like in medicine or space or literature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> Muslims cover only 10% of the population but there are incidents like vandalizing historical places, burning flags of US and Israel, destroying Sufi shrines, blocking some beaches in eastern coast and the worse side effect is empowering ultra nationalist elements which we really don't need at this time. This started after 1980s.


Oh muslims. Roses and flowers wherever they go.



rmi5 said:


> @Abii LOL, baahaaleh, be facebook mige fisbook.


FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLTERINGGGGGGG

What a bunch of diseased orangutans (no offense to orangutans). I got cancer listening to his nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Yes i know, just said it because of ''Survive Istanbul, survive the World'' at the end, sounds like Istanbul is the worst place in the world.



Mate this reminded me bacardi ad... have you seen it before ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> Mate this reminded me baccardi ads... have you seen it before ?



Hey what does that stamp symbol and the tattoo the chick had mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

KingMamba said:


> Hey what does that stamp symbol and the tattoo the chick had mean?



Looks like a dragon.... not related with Turkish culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> Looks like a dragon.... not related with Turkish culture.



Lol I knew it looked familiar, just figured it out.






They were stamping passport with that so I thought it was something to do with Turkey lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Sinan said:


> Mate this reminded me bacardi ad... have you seen it before ?



@xenon54 @rmi5 @T-123456 @Kaan - That is so homo ! 

Ahhh well its a free world out there and I suppose Turkish Men ought to be allowed to rub bodies with each other after having them profusely oiled up even if they are trying to hide the actual motives behind what they're doing by calling it a 'Wrestling Match' ! 

Yes....yes we believe them ! 

But Turkish Ladies - have no fear.....I'm here ! 

But I am concerned about *Mrs.Sinan* because our Brother here did post a video of oiled up men rubbing themselves against each other ! 

What if he does the same when he says to the Wife - I'm going out with my friends !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@Sinan 
Dawkins is talking about Adnan Oktar:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

from : Stupid & Funny from all over the world. | Page 392

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Ostad

guys see you in a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

جوشش آب از تنه درخت در همدان

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

*Let's party boys 
















*










it's good when we stop fighting and find out who is the real enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

mohsen said:


> جوشش آب از تنه درخت در همدان



Do they know how that is happening?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> Do they know how that is happening?


probably a broken underground waterpipe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> probably a broken underground waterpipe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

به این نتیجه رسیدم، یعنی رسیده بودم، ولی مطمئن شدم که تحصیلات دانشگاهی به هیچ وجه برای آدم شعور نمیاره، حالا حتی اگه آخرین درجه علمی هم داشته باشه طرف

یا مثلا آدمای عقده ای یا دچار کمبود محبت که صرفا به خاطر مدرک تحصیلیشون مورد احترام قرار میگیرن یا خودشون فکر میکنن که باید اینطور باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> به این نتیجه رسیدم، یعنی رسیده بودم، ولی مطمئن شدم که تحصیلات دانشگاهی به هیچ وجه برای آدم شعور نمیاره، حالا حتی اگه آخرین درجه علمی هم داشته باشه طرف
> 
> یا مثلا آدمای عقده ای یا دچار کمبود محبت که صرفا به خاطر مدرک تحصیلیشون مورد احترام قرار میگیرن یا خودشون فکر میکنن که باید اینطور باشه


Chi shodeh?!!! Yeki az ostaad ha baaz kerm rikhteh?


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Chi shodeh?!!! Yeki az ostaad ha baaz kerm rikhteh?



این که خیلی عادیه البته، خودت بهتر میشناسی استادای شریف رو. همه اینطور نیستن، اما توشون هست. ولی به خاطر استادا نگفتم.

کلی گفتم حرفو، آخه متاسفانه بخش زیادی از جامعه صرفا به خاطر پول یا مدرک یک نفر با دیده ی احترام بهش نگاه میکنن و بالعکس، کسی که شاید مدرک تحصیلی یا پول چندان نداشته باشه ممکنه پایین تر از بقیه دیده بشه. اتفاق خاصی نیفتاده خوشبختانه، ولی فکر کردم بهتره حرف دلم رو بزنم :دی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> این که خیلی عادیه البته، خودت بهتر میشناسی استادای شریف رو. همه اینطور نیستن، اما توشون هست. ولی به خاطر استادا نگفتم.
> 
> کلی گفتم حرفو، آخه متاسفانه بخش زیادی از جامعه صرفا به خاطر پول یا مدرک یک نفر با دیده ی احترام بهش نگاه میکنن و بالعکس، کسی که شاید مدرک تحصیلی یا پول چندان نداشته باشه ممکنه پایین تر از بقیه دیده بشه. اتفاق خاصی نیفتاده خوشبختانه، ولی فکر کردم بهتره حرف دلم رو بزنم :دی



Khob age tahsilat ra begirim = +50, oun moghe' yek nafar ba sho'our e 0, misheh +50 ke khoub hast, vali age yeki -100 basheh, tahesh misheh -50, ke albatteh baaz ham baraaye khodesh khoub hast, vali na baraaye baghiyeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> این که خیلی عادیه البته، خودت بهتر میشناسی استادای شریف رو. همه اینطور نیستن، اما توشون هست. ولی به خاطر استادا نگفتم.
> 
> کلی گفتم حرفو، آخه متاسفانه بخش زیادی از جامعه صرفا به خاطر پول یا مدرک یک نفر با دیده ی احترام بهش نگاه میکنن و بالعکس، کسی که شاید مدرک تحصیلی یا پول چندان نداشته باشه ممکنه پایین تر از بقیه دیده بشه. اتفاق خاصی نیفتاده خوشبختانه، ولی فکر کردم بهتره حرف دلم رو بزنم :دی


ama mishe goft ke darsad adam haye basavadi ke bi shooran kamtar az darsad adama ie hast ke bisavaadan va bi shoor .

masalan migam , kesi ke savad dare tooye khiaboon shamshir dar nemiare

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ama mishe goft ke darsad adam haye basavadi ke bi shooran kamtar az darsad adama ie hast ke bisavaadan va bi shoor .
> 
> masalan migam , kesi ke savad dare tooye khiaboon shamshir dar nemiare


Are, haddeaghal, bi-sho'ourish dige khatar e jaani nadaareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Are, haddeaghal, bi-sho'ourish dige khatar e jaani nadaareh.


na vaghean hamintor hast , man bi shookhi goftam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na vaghean hamintor hast , man bi shookhi goftam



are, man ham ta had e khoubi jeddi goftam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Khob age tahsilat ra begirim = +50, oun moghe' yek nafar ba sho'our e 0, misheh +50 ke khoub hast, vali age yeki -100 basheh, tahesh misheh -50, ke albatteh baaz ham baraaye khodesh khoub hast, vali na baraaye baghiyeh.



 pas fek konam man gozinehaie didam ke az -1000 shoru kardan ke shaiad ba residan be -950 kheili tafavoti hasel nashode 


haman10 said:


> ama mishe goft ke darsad adam haye basavadi ke bi shooran kamtar az darsad adama ie hast ke bisavaadan va bi shoor .
> 
> masalan migam , kesi ke savad dare tooye khiaboon shamshir dar nemiare



are movafegham, man ham be hich vajh jam nabastam, khastam begam ke estesna hast, ziad ham hast. vali bazia nemikhan ghabul konan ino.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

*موافقت‌نامه امنیتی تهران – اسلام آباد*
وزیر کشور گفت: در سفر به اسلام آباد در زمینه اجرایی کردن این موافقت‌نامه امنیتی بین دو کشور در خصوص مبارزه با تروریسم و قاچاق مواد مخدر گفت‌وگو خواهیم کرد تا به راهکارهای اجرایی برسیم.
به گزارش مشرق به نقل از پایگاه اطلاع‌رسانی وزارت کشور عبدالرضا رحمانی‌فضلی وزیر کشور ظهر امروز پیش از عزیمت به اسلام‌آباد با بیان اینکه هیچ مانع و محدودیتی در مسیر توسعه مناسبات همه جانبه سیاسی، اقتصادی و فرهنگی میان جمهوری اسلامی ایران و پاکستان وجود ندارد، اظهارداشت: در حال حاضر اراده و عزم کافی در میان مسئولین دو کشور برای توسعه روابط وجود دارد، چرا که رویکرد جمهوری اسلامی ایران به روابط دوکشور راهبردی، عمیق و دراز مدت است. 

وی با تاکید بر اینکه تهران و اسلام آباد از روابط مستحکم و خوبی برخوردار هستند و هیچ عاملی نمی‌تواند در این روابط خدشه ایجاد کند، گفت: روابط دوستانه دو ملت ریشه در تاریخ کهن دارد که می‌تواند سرمایه‌ای برای تعمیق مناسبات و ایجاد روابط درخشان و الگوی برای دیگر کشورهای همسایه باشد. 

وزیر کشور افزود: در این سفر دو روزه با نخست وزیر،‌ مشاور امنیت ملی و وزیر خارجه پاکستان دیدار خواهیم کرد و درباره موضوعات مختلف، به ویژه ترددهای مرزی، امنیت مرز‌، ‌مبارزه با تروریسم، قاچاق مواد مخدر و اشرار گفتگو خواهد شد. 

وی افزود: ‌همچنین در این سفر موضوعات دیگری مانند همکاری های مشترک در مناطق مرزی و اقدامات موازی در مرزها مورد بحث و گفتگو قرار می‌گیرد. 

وزیر کشور با اشاره به موافقت‌نامه امنیتی با پاکستان که اخیرا در مجلس شورای اسلامی به تصویب رسید، گفت: ما در این سفر در زمینه اجرایی کردن این موافقت‌نامه در خصوص مبارزه با تروریسم و مبارزه با قاچاق مواد مخدر گفتگو خواهیم کرد تا به راهکارهای اجرایی برسیم. 

وی با اشاره به امضاء توافقنامه امنیتی بین دو کشور، مبارزه و انجام اقدامات امنیتی مشترک علیه اشرار و قاچاقچیان مواد مخدر، تلاش برای برداشتن گام های جدید جهت توسعه مناسبات دو جانبه ، امنیت مرزی، قاچاق موادمخدر، انسان، اسلحه و تبادل اطلاعات امنیتی بین دو کشور از جمله محورهای اصلی و مهم این توافق‌نامه برشمرد که باید از طرف تهران و اسلام آباد مورد پیگیری قرار گیرد. 

وزیر کشور با تاکید بر اینکه جمهوری اسلامی ایران امنیت و آرامش پاکستان را در راستای امنیت و آرامش خود می داند، گفت: وزارت کشور ایران و پاکستان به دنبال ایجاد امنیت و توسعه پایدار در منطقه همجوار مرزی خود هستند. 




====================================================

tavafogh bokhore too sare pedaretoon  noosh darou pas az marge sohrab ?

albate hamchinam noosh nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

mohsen said:


> جوشش آب از تنه درخت در همدان



What is this thing, it look similar to rubber plantation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

To all tehraniz and tabriziz and karajiz out there (we only have iranian members from those cities) :

@kollang @mohsen @Serpentine @Ostad @rahi2357 

SUCK THIS : 

havanirooz (chopper air command) of kermanshah 

hala shoma hey berid be zir gozar va rou gozar ; ya ایل گلی tooye tabriz o zafaraniye tooye tehran benaazid 

akharesh ke chi ? havanirooze ma behtare 





















































tulip paradise , parou mont. , kermanshah , iran 

تصاویر/ رزمایش آمادگی نظامی هوانیروز کرمانشاه - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> Why do you think he changed his username though?


maybe the fact that he doesnt like black bloods anymore ? 

i donno  maybe we should ask him when he is back in a couple of month

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> به این نتیجه رسیدم، یعنی رسیده بودم، ولی مطمئن شدم که تحصیلات دانشگاهی به هیچ وجه برای آدم شعور نمیاره، حالا حتی اگه آخرین درجه علمی هم داشته باشه طرف
> 
> یا مثلا آدمای عقده ای یا دچار کمبود محبت که صرفا به خاطر مدرک تحصیلیشون مورد احترام قرار میگیرن یا خودشون فکر میکنن که باید اینطور باشه



سلام .

یه کم دیر به این نتیجه نرسیدی ؟

من ادم هایی رو میشناسم که تا پنجم ابتدایی هم سواد ندارن اما رفتار و طرز فکرشون از من به اصطلاح تحصیلکرده و امثال من خیلی خیلی بهتره .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

@Abii @rmi5 I want to ask one thing, do you Iranians ever heard from any European claiming that they are more Aryans than Iranians and trying to undermine Iranian culture claim on being an Aryan. The other day, I was talking with an Albanian crackpot who was claiming his Albanian people along with other Europeans are more Aryan than brown Indians and he has more claim on Sanskrit language and Vedas of Indians much more than Indians themselves. Infact he wasn't the first wannabe Aryan to claim such thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @Abii @rmi5 I want to ask one thing, do you Iranians ever heard from any European claiming that they are more Aryans than Iranians and trying to undermine Iranian culture claim on being an Aryan. The other day, *I was talking with an Albanian crackpot who was claiming his Albanian people along with other Europeans are more Aryan than brown Indians and* *he has more claim on Sanskrit language and Vedas of Indians much more than Indians themselves.* Infact he wasn't the first wannabe Aryan to claim such thing.



LOL, in this situations, give them a middle finger and finish the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

INDIC said:


> @Abii @rmi5 I want to ask one thing, do you Iranians ever heard from any European claiming that they are more Aryans than Iranians and trying to undermine Iranian culture claim on being an Aryan. The other day, I was talking with an Albanian crackpot who was claiming his Albanian people along with other Europeans are more Aryan than brown Indians and he has more claim on Sanskrit language and Vedas of Indians much more than Indians themselves. Infact he wasn't the first wannabe Aryan to claim such thing.


The term Aryan means something totally different in Europe and European culture. It's only a few hundred years old. I think Hitler copied the term from a previous German "author" (don't remember the details). In any case, it's associated with race. 

In our region it was always cultural. These days though, many insecure losers from our own neck of the woods submit to that European definition and then try to say they are also aryan. When you submit to that def'n, then yeah, an Albanian would be more Aryan. The problem is that Aryan is a cultural classification, not a racial one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

rmi5 said:


> Yup, That's very weird for me, too.
> 
> @Kaan Something does not make sense here, since he would definitely talk and consult with me before doing such thing.



Strangely not only his username but his flags, his age in profile all changed, may be he's being tracked by government ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Targon said:


> Strangely not only his username but his flags, his age in profile all changed, may be he's being tracked by government ?


Yup, that's a possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Why would they do that? He didn't seem like a really political guy to me. Maybe you guys know something i don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

rmi5 said:


> Yup, that's a possibility.



I remember him seriously not wanting to share his location with me because he was fearing , saying anything is possible.

Is government really this strict and paranoid or he's exaggerating ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> The term Aryan means something totally different in Europe and European culture. It's only a few hundred years old. I think Hitler copied the term from a previous German "author" (don't remember the details). In any case, it's associated with race.
> 
> In our region it was always cultural. These days though, many insecure losers from our own neck of the woods submit to that European definition and then try to say they are also aryan. When you submit to that def'n, then yeah, an Albanian would be more Aryan. The problem is that Aryan is a cultural classification, not a racial one.



Even in Hinduism, Aryan(Sanskrit: Arya) is a cultural term, not a race. Ancient Indians called themselves as Aryan because of feeling of cultural superiority towards Vedic customs and thus every Hindu who revere Vedas is an Aryan. In Hindu scriptures Dravida is a geographic expression for southernmost portion of South India. Europeans faked both Arya and Dravida into Aryan and Dravidian races. British used this theory to divide the North Indians and South Indians although the attempt failed because Indians were too religious to be influenced by that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

@rmi5 
So what kind of exams would ghara ghan be taking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

INDIC said:


> Even in Hinduism, Aryan(Sanskrit: Arya) is a cultural term, not a race. Ancient Indians called themselves as Aryan because of feeling cultural of superiority towards Vedic customs and thus by every Hindu who revere Vedas is an Aryan. In Hindu scriptures Dravida is a geographic expression for southernmost portion of South India. Europeans faked both Arya and Dravida into Aryan and Dravidian races. British used this theory to divide the North Indians and South Indians although the attempt *failed* because Indians were too religious to be influenced by that.


Failed? Indians and Pakistanis are the most racially obsessed people in the subcontinent. You can't deny that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Abii



Kaan said:


> @rmi5
> So what kind of exams would ghara ghan be taking?



Exams for Turkish universities entrance, but he already missed one university that he liked, since he was too late for registration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> 
> 
> 
> Exams for Turkish universities entrance, but he already missed one university that he liked, since he was too late for registration.


but still someone would atleast be able to come on a few times and talk with his friends one would think. I hope he is okay.

@haman10 

So how did you find out that ghara ghan had exams if non of us turkish members knew?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> The term Aryan means something totally different in Europe and European culture. It's only a few hundred years old. I think Hitler copied the term from a *previous German "author" (don't remember the details)*. In any case, it's associated with race.



I believe you are referring to Heinrich Schliemann(1822-1890).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Failed? Indians and Pakistanis are the most racially obsessed people in the subcontinent. You can't deny that.



Are you implying that Sri Lankans are the best?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Azizam said:


> Failed? Indians and Pakistanis are the most racially obsessed people in the subcontinent. You can't deny that.



You didn't get it, many Indians see this Aryan-Dravidian theory as British fabrication to insult Indian culture and Hinduism and the theory failed to penetrate in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Are you implying that Sri Lankans are the best?


No way, Sri Lanka is far behind being the best but at least better than the rest in the subcontinent when it comes to these types of issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> LOL, in this situations, give them a middle finger and finish the discussion.



The guy got his answer and ran back. I have bashed so many wannabe Aryan kids same like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> So how did you find out that ghara ghan had exams if non of us turkish members knew?


dude , i dont have any super powers 

he told us all about his exam here , i am sure both @rmi5 and @Ostad know about it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dude , i dont have any super powers
> 
> he told us all about his exam here , i am sure both @rmi5 and @Ostad know about it


Actually, I think @Kaan is asking that how do you know that he has left the forum for his exams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> Actually, I think @Kaan is asking that how do you know that he has left the forum for his exams.


I mean he was taking exams before but he was still online.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

INDIC said:


> You didn't get it, many Indians see this Aryan-Dravidian theory as British fabrication to insult Indian culture and Hinduism and the theory failed to penetrate in India.


I doubt it. India is still heavily divided because of race and religion. If not for the South Indians, at least North Indians have this Aryan superiority complex and interracial marriages are not common among them. You can even see it in this forum.


----------



## INDIC

Azizam said:


> I doubt it. India is still heavily divided because of race and religion. If not for the South Indians, at least North Indians have this Aryan superiority complex and interracial marriages are not common among them. You can even see it in this forum.



Obsession with fair skin exist but the term Aryan is hardly used in Indian vernacular, I have never heard it except for school textbooks, people in India had always referred each other as North Indian and South Indians. British had a policy of dividing Indians based on Hindus-Muslims or North Indians-South Indians to weaken the independence movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Actually, I think @Kaan is asking that how do you know that he has left the forum for his exams.


i'm guessing that . he said he is going to study for entrance exam ,but he didnt say when .

can u track him with your mod powers ? lol @Serpentine @Kaan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> i'm guessing that . he said he is going to study for entrance exam ,but he didnt say when .
> 
> can u track him with your mod powers ? lol @Serpentine @Kaan


lol. I wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

Kaan said:


> lol. I wish.



What happened? Do you miss your boyfriend

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

olcayto said:


> What happened? Do you miss your boyfriend

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> i'm guessing that . he said he is going to study for entrance exam ,but he didnt say when .
> 
> can u track him with your mod powers ? lol @Serpentine @Kaan



With my magical and unlimited powers, I'll now track him with pinpoint accuracy, no matter where in the universe he is. Yeah, that's how kick *** our powers are.

But I wanted to confess something. I'm the one behind ghara ghan's absence, I hunted him down because he criticized me openly on the forum, so some blood had to be spilled. Stalin would be proud of me.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hakan

Serpentine said:


> With my magical and unlimited powers, I'll now track him with pinpoint accuracy, no matter where in the universe he is. Yeah, that's how kick *** our powers are.
> 
> But I wanted to confess something. I'm the one behind ghara ghan's absence, I hunted him down because he criticized me openly on the forum, so some blood had to be spilled. Stalin would be proud of me.


Lol your a funny guy.

I hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Stalin would be proud of me


lol , when stalin attacked all those countries , he said the same about me !!

"one day , haman will be proud of me " and Dear lord i was ......

i am proud of you too .... so cheer up  no seriously , maybe we should contact webmaster after a week or so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> To all tehraniz and tabriziz and karajiz out there (we only have iranian members from those cities) :
> 
> SUCK THIS :


missed, I'm not from above cities.





------




I'm from Shiraz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Guys, I have seen multiple times that some people are claiming that Reza Khan, or Khamenei are Azerbaijani,* while it is not true. *Both of them could speak in Turkish but, none of them are Azerbaijani. For more information, I have quoted the below text, which is a good short summary about both of them, from a website:

دنباله • چرا رضاخان پالاني؟

*چرا رضاخان پالاني؟*

*پالانی، نام ایلی کردستانی می‌باشد که در زمان نادرشاه افشار از دشت زهاب ( ذهاب از توابع کرمانشاه ) به آلاشت و سوادکوه مازندران کوچ داده می‌شوند*. در اصل این ایل ، کرد کاکه ایی هستند و هم اکنون نیز به زبان کردی کلهری و گورانی صحبت می‌کنند و پیرو مذهب اهل حق می‌باشند و در کرکوک ، کلار ( کردستان عراق ) و سرپل زهاب ( کردستان ایران ) ساکن هستند.*پدران رضا شاه از این ایل بودند.* اين لينك در جواب لينكي است با عنوان"پاسخی به دروغ گویان; مگر پهلوی‌ها ترک بودند‌؟! " كه دوستي به نام" antiliars" در دنباله جهت عقده گشايي و جريان سازي كودكانه عليه هويت طلبان آذربايجاني فرستاده است و در آن ضمن ترك خواندن رضاشاه پالاني و سيد علي حسيني معروف به خامنه اي قصد مغلطه دارند.* در مورد خامنه اي نيز بارها گفته ام كه ايشان خود را مشهدي مي دانند و مادرشان فارس زبان اهل كاشمر و پدرشان بزرگ شده خامنه اما با اصالت آشتياني مي باشند.* جواب من به دوست گرامي آن است كه اگر حرف شان درست هم مي بود آن وقت بايد گرجستاني ها دست از مبارزه با شوونيسم روس بر مي داشتند چون استالين گرجي از رهبران بزرگ شوروي بود.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys , I have sort of sleeping problem in these days . Any advise ? 

@haman10 

What should I do ?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Targon

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , I have sort of sleeping problem in these days . Any advise ?
> 
> @haman10
> 
> What should I do ?!!



Masturbate before sleeping

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> What should I do ?!!


take a zolpidem an hour before bed . be sure you do that when its exactly your sleeping hour cause it changes your bilogical clock if you dont take it on time .

as an example take a zolpidem on 00:00 so that you can sleep on 01:00 AM .

after 4 days , make it a half ..... take half of a zolpidem before bed .

then after another 3 days make it one forth of a zolpidem ....... make sure u stop taking it after another 3 days .

zolpidem is very powerful but it has some low side effects , dont use it more than this (both in time and dose ).

sleep tight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , I have sort of sleeping problem in these days . Any advise ?
> 
> @haman10
> 
> What should I do ?!!



If you are taking too much tea or coffee, decrease the amount and change the time of drinking them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

agha salavat befrest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ASQ-1918

Saw this on a VK page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Targon

ASQ-1918 said:


> Saw this on a VK page.



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gilamard

ASQ-1918 said:


> Saw this on a VK page.



it's funny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> Saw this on a VK page.



LOLLLLLLLLLL
They have censored Azerbaijan name 

These people always want to show their stupidity.
@Ostad check it out

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SiLent crY

INDIC said:


> If you are taking too much tea or coffee, decrease the amount and change the time of drinking them.



Yeah , I drink at least 4 glass of tea per day .

I'll try that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> ...



Dear @Abii , I always enjoy to mock mullah's stupidity, but, to be honest, sometimes, Mullahs are stupids in an extent that they leave me speechless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> take a zolpidem an hour before bed . be sure you do that when its exactly your sleeping hour cause it changes your bilogical clock if you dont take it on time .
> 
> as an example take a zolpidem on 00:00 so that you can sleep on 01:00 AM .
> 
> after 4 days , make it a half ..... take half of a zolpidem before bed .
> 
> then after another 3 days make it one forth of a zolpidem ....... make sure u stop taking it after another 3 days .
> 
> zolpidem is very powerful but it has some low side effects , dont use it more than this (both in time and dose ).
> 
> sleep tight


lol typical Iranian advice regarding anything remotely problematic in life. Taking medication should be the last resort. 

Here you have to be on your death bed before they give you medication. In the 12 years I was in Iran I took more medication than a typical person gets in his entire lifetime in the West. 

@S00R3NA 

If you can't sleep it's because you're not tired enough. I don't know how it's in Iran, but if you have 24 hour gyms, go to the gym for half an hour and run on the treadmill. Or you can do pushups for half an hour at home. Don't drink tea before bed or drink decaffeinated tea before sleep. Don't take meds like a retard just b/c you can't sleep lol

good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ASQ-1918 said:


> Saw this on a VK page.


Dude seriously, even censoring the name of Azerbaijan?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Dear @Abii , I always enjoy to mock mullah's stupidity, but, to be honest, sometimes, Mullahs are stupids in an extent that they leave me speechless.


"if I erase it, they won't know it's there" 

Brought to you by the same people who Photoshop an entire military and make mock ups of jets and drones lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

S00R3NA said:


> Yeah , I drink at least 4 glass of tea per day .
> 
> I'll try that .



Don't drink tea too late in the evening or night, you may find disturbed sleeping. There was a time when I too drank 4-5 times in a day, now only twice in entire day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Dude seriously, even censoring the name of Azerbaijan?


I think it says "visit Azerbaijan" or something doesn't it? I would've added don't before it if I was stupid enough to Photoshop it. This harms themselves more than anything. 

They're so dumb lmfao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> I think it says "visit Azerbaijan" or something doesn't it? I would've added don't before it if I was stupid enough to Photoshop it. This harms themselves more than anything.
> 
> They're so dumb lmfao


It says ''Azerbaijan, the land of fire'' its Azerbaijani tourism slogan, i really dont understand what the problem is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> It says ''Azerbaijan, the land of fire'' its Azerbaijani tourism slogan, i really dont understand what the problem is.



Their problem is with the name "Azerbaijan" and Azerbaijani people. Although, if you ask them now, they would tell you that they don't have any problem with us and they do not support Armenia.  These mullahs are really a joke. They fund Armenians to protest against Turkey in Tehran, a few days ago, and they even censor the name "Azerbaijan" from their newspapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## INDIC

xenon54 said:


> It says ''Azerbaijan, the land of fire'' its Azerbaijani tourism slogan, i really dont understand what the problem is.



What does _land of fire_ means, is it related that popular Aatasgah of Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

I hope you understand Abii (I wouldn't bother with the likes of sohel and such), it's just ridiculous, so I thought of sharing it, no "troll intention". It has to do with the retarded mindset of Iranian authorities rather than Iranian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> It says ''Azerbaijan, the land of fire'' its Azerbaijani tourism slogan, i really dont understand what the problem is.


You have to grow up in a dictatorship to understand how dictatorships work. Nonsensical idiotic things like this are a daily occurrence in Iran.

Govt actions make no sense, govt spending makes no sense, foreign policy doesn't make sense, nobody knows how the country is run and by who, there's zero accountability, there are no elected officials, nobody answers to anyone but the top, media is controlled by the same people who own the country, decisions are made on the spot and by few people, loyalty to the dictatorship is more important than merit, positions are handed out to those that obey (not to those that deserve it) etc... Basically it's a fucking zoo lol

Reference: Game of Thrones, seasons 1-4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

INDIC said:


> What does _land of fire_ means, is it related that popular Aatasgah of Azerbaijan.


Probably yes and the fact that Azerbaijan has much Oil and Gas which is inflammable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ASQ-1918

It's the literal translation of the name "Azerbaijan".

I think it's rather to do with the natural gas that sprung out of earth and still does. The atashgah in Baku (there is no other example) is a medieval building built by Indian merchants (apparent by the Hindu inscriptions on it).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

ASQ-1918 said:


> It's the literal translation of the name "Azerbaijan".
> 
> No, rather the natural gas that sprung out of earth on hill sides around Baku. The atashgah in Baku (there is no other example) is a medieval building, *built by Indian merchants*.



Yes, I can read the verses on those inscriptions.


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> What does _land of fire_ means, is it related that popular Aatasgah of Azerbaijan.


Land of Fire is what the name Azerbaijan means. Azerbaijan has oil and gas resources. the gas which was coming out of the soil, was burning, and it was not extinguishing, So, it was like a flame for eternity. Azerbaijan later became the land for the holy fire in Zoroastrian religion as well. They are some old monuments in Azerbaijan like Takht e Soleyman which was the place for keeping the holy fire. Takht-e Soleymān - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Zoroaster is also claimed to be originally from Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ASQ-1918

Probably the case with Iranian Azerbaijan, but the only real trace of Zoroastrianism in north territory is the "Atashgah", which is a Hindu building and not Sassanid. And it is not a surprise since the ancient history of south and north were rather different, in north of Araz you had the confederation of tribes called "Albania", albeit under Parthian and Sassanid influence & rule, but I doubt they ever came to practice Zoroastrianism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> Probably the case with Iranian Azerbaijan, but the only real trace of Zoroastrianism in north territory is the "Atashgah", which is a Hindu building and not Sassanid. And it is not a surprise since the ancient history of south and north were rather different, in north of Araz you had the confederation of tribes called "Albania", albeit under Parthian and Sassanid influence, but I doubt they ever came to practice Zoroastrianism.



They are some controversies about Zoroastrianism. Some people claim that some of these monuments belong to the Mithraism instead. Anyway, I don't believe the theory of having an Azerbaijani origin for Zoroaster. It seems that Mithraism, as long as worshiping local pagan gods, has been the major religion in our region, and it has gradually been replaced by christianity, and that's why we see christian style cemeteries in South and South West Caspian region. But, this process stopped by invasion of Arabs. But, the real extent of spreading of these religions, Mithraism, Zoroastrianism, Christianity, and also worshiping local pagan gods is not clearly determined yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> They are some controversies about Zoroastrianism. Some people claim that some of these monuments belong to the Mithraism instead. Anyway, I don't believe the theory of having an Azerbaijani origin for Zoroaster. It seems that Mithraism, as long as worshiping local pagan gods, has been the major religion in our region, and it has gradually been replaced by christianity, and that's why we see christian style cemeteries in South and South West Caspian region. But, this process stopped by invasion of Arabs. But, the real extent of spreading of these religions, Mithraism, Zoroastrianism, Christianity, and also worshiping local pagan gods is not clearly determined yet.



Mithraism, I have heard of it but don't know much about it. I read that Zoroaster was born in greater Eastern Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

You are right. Although Caucasian Albania had established Christianity as it's state religion, I think most of the tribes remained pagan (they were some sort of Caucasian tribes). The Parthian and Sassanid rule probably also did not change the pagan belief of these tribes. At least when Strabo had visited the region, he described Albanians as pagans and wrote about their traditions and rituals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Taking medication should be the last resort.


i agree , but people in iran unfortunately dont think the same . if you dont give 'em medication with fast response , they simply label you with phrases like " een doctore ke hichi halish nist baba , oskole"



Abii said:


> Here you have to be on your death bed before they give you medication


dige dari chert migi , system darman iran daghighan olgou bardari az US hast .

system canada az UK . banabarin ravesh ha fargh dare ...... 1 kalagh 40 kalagh nakon .

anyway , as medicine is my field , Zolpidem is a new medication which stimulates brain's GABA receptors and allowing serotonin (a sedative hormone ) to be released in brain .

it has very low side affects and has a half-life of 2-3 hours , allowing the patient to wake up without dizziness that other medications like lorazepam and diazepam cause .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

ASQ-1918 said:


> You are right. Although Caucasian Albania had established Christianity as it's state religion, I think most of the tribes remained pagan (they were some sort of Caucasian tribes). The Parthian and Sassanid rule probably also did not change the pagan belief of these tribes. At least when Strabo had visited the region, he described Albanians as pagans and wrote about their traditions and rituals.



Caucasian Albania, how it has name common to Albania of Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

INDIC said:


> Caucasian Albania, how it has name common to Albania of Europe.



It was a name given by Romans, I'm not sure about the meaning of the word. There was also an "Iberia" (like the Iberian Peninsula) in present-day Georgia, next to "Albania".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> i agree , but people in iran unfortunately dont think the same . if you dont give 'em medication with fast response , they simply label you with phrases like " een doctore ke hichi halish nist baba , oskole"
> 
> 
> dige dari chert migi , system darman iran daghighan olgou bardari az US hast .
> 
> system canada az UK . banabarin ravesh ha fargh dare ...... 1 kalagh 40 kalagh nakon .
> 
> anyway , as medicine is my field , Zolpidem is a new medication which stimulates brain's GABA receptors and allowing serotonin (a sedative hormone ) to be released in brain .
> 
> it has very low side affects and has a half-life of 2-3 hours , allowing the patient to wake up without dizziness that other medications like lorazepam and diazepam cause .


In the 14 years I've been in Canada, I've never been prescribed any medication and that's the 100% truth. The only exception was when I pulled my 4 wisdom teeth out and was prescribed pain killers, that's literally it. 

In Iran you get shots every time you catch a cold and medication is taken like candy. I don't know about the US. American medical system is the worst out of all OECD countries (developed countries).

And who cares what few side effects a drug is known to have currently. Down the line, we could find out 10 new things about a drug. It could cause more problems than anything. Taking medication for a nuisance (this isn't even a problem, let alone something that requires medication) is insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> In Iran you get shots every time you catch a cold and medication is taken like candy.


again , i agree with you . in iran doctors prescribe "dexamethasone" which is a very very powerful immuno-suppressant drug for each and every sore throat !!! That is insane ! it immediately removes any bad feeling / disease in the body , but has serious side effects later in life .



Abii said:


> American medical system is the worst out of all OECD countries


lol , again you're exaggerating ....

almost every text book regarding medical care in written in US . you know i dont like US , but seriously , if there was no US , modern medical care would still be following the iranian textbook of abu ali sina 




Abii said:


> And who cares what few side effects a drug is known to have currently. Down the line, we could find out 10 new things about a drug. It could cause more problems than anything. Taking medication for a nuisance (this isn't even a problem, let alone something that requires medication) is insane.


no , its not insane . as i said before , that drug is safe for use if its taken with doctors prescription . UK care system has a lot of huge big faults , just like the american one . if you want to know why , ask , i can explain 

peace .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

btw life is super when you get paid to sit at home and troll on defence.pk lol

literally for 3 straight days I've been getting paid to sit at home. I love Canada and unions 




haman10 said:


> again , i agree with you . in iran doctors prescribe "dexamethasone" which is a very very powerful immuno-suppressant drug for each and every sore throat !!! That is insane ! it immediately removes any bad feeling / disease in the body , but has serious side effects later in life .
> 
> 
> lol , again you're exaggerating ....
> 
> almost every text book regarding medical care in written in US . you know i dont like US , but seriously , if there was no US , modern medical care would still be following the iranian textbook of abu ali sina
> 
> 
> 
> no , its not insane . as i said before , that drug is safe for use if its taken with doctors prescription . UK care system has a lot of huge big faults , just like the american one . if you want to know why , ask , i can explain
> 
> peace .


Two different issues. USA has the best universities and research facilities on the planet. They produce the most research and also have the corporations that puts the research to use. They produce the medication and all the other medical supplies we use around the world.

BUT, they have a shitty medical system for their own citizens. No universal healthcare (only OECD country to not have this), medical companies and insurance companies can push doctors to prescribe medication through legal bribes and other contributions etc...

Here in Canada the govt regulates the industry so it's much more clean. Healthcare is universal and "free," and insurance/drug companies can't push doctors to do anything.


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Healthcare is universal and "free,"


maybe thats the reason that u havent received any medication 

taking care of bacterial diseases with anti-biotics is a "MUST" !! some of them like streptococcus pyogenous / group A strep infection can cause huge heart problems later .

some of them can cause self-immune diseases later ....

these kind of problems need medication and "colds" cannot be ignored because giving medicine is bad ... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> maybe thats the reason that u havent received any medication
> 
> taking care of bacterial diseases with anti-biotics is a "MUST" !! some of them like streptococcus pyogenous can cause huge heart problems later .
> 
> some of them can cause self-immune diseases later ....
> 
> these kind of problems need medication and "colds" can.not be ignored because giving medicine is bad ... lol


lmao so a common cold leads to bacterial infections now?

Let's look at life expectancy data for all 4 countries mentioned so far: Canada is first with ~83 years for men and 85 years for women, UK is second, US is third and Iran is last with 73 years for men and 75 for women.

Canada is obviously doing the best out of all. 

btw, people here even try to buy products that aren't anti-bacterial to reduce the chances of immunity. My brother went to primary school here and they used to teach them how to make homemade soap to avoid having to buy soaps from the supermarket (b/c of the chemicals and medical ingredients). By 2020 we will have a life expectancy close to 90 years, so of course what Canada is doing makes more sense.


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> lmao so a common cold leads to bacterial infections now?


looks like you know better than me ..... i leave it to that ....

a "common cold" is a viral disease which paves the way for bacteria in body to grow ....

thats why the nasal discharge changes color during disease and u have infectious throat ..... i know !! puke !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> looks like you know better than me ..... i leave it to that ....
> 
> a "common cold" is a viral disease which paves the way for bacteria in body to grow ....
> 
> thats why the nasal discharge changes color during disease and u have infectious throat ..... i know !! puke !!


Here's the thing. In the 12 years that I was in Iran, I was receiving MULTIPLE shots a year, I was taking medication monthly, I was visiting my doctor for every little thing and every old person that I knew was on his/her deathbed and taking a bag of medication. 

In the 14 years that I've been in Canada I have received ZERO shots, I've taken pain killers one time after getting my wisdom teeth pulled, I have never received medication for a common cold and don't know anyone that has been prescribed medication for a common cold either, every old person I see around me is on his/her bike/swimming/running etc... and has little to no medication in his/her possession. I feel better too. The country has a better life expectancy than USA, UK and the European Union. 

What do you say to that? Obviously the system here works FAR better than most.


----------



## Targon

People are so addicted to medicines that when doctors don't give them a medicine they got mad.

How is the health care in Iran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Targon said:


> People are so addicted to medicines that when doctors don't give them a medicine they got mad.
> 
> How is the health care in Iran ?


Nothing to write home about. Ranked 93rd in the world (Turkey is 71 I think). Basically here's a bag of medication and a penicillin shot and get out.


----------



## Hakan

@haman10

What do you think about the atletico madrid jersey thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Abii said:


> Nothing to write home about. Ranked 93rd in the world (Turkey is 71 I think). Basically here's a bag of medication and a penicillin shot and get out.



Its probably a lot better right now, I remember going to hospital as a child in early 2000s, it was really depressing, everything is better currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Who did delete my post?


----------



## Abii

kouroshkourosh said:


> Who did delete my post?


It was probably so retarded that the interwebz decided to make it go away..


----------



## Serpentine

kouroshkourosh said:


> Who did delete my post?



I deleted it. Your ban has just lifted, so don't try to get banned again, by insulting other members.

PS: Stop bringing up old threads by irrelevant post.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Serpentine said:


> I deleted it. Your ban has just lifted, so don't try to get banned again, by insulting other members.


Did u ban me?


----------



## Serpentine

kouroshkourosh said:


> Did u ban me?



I don't remember, it was weeks ago, but it doesn't matter who banned you anyway. All mods here are the same when dealing with violations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Serpentine said:


> I don't remember, it was weeks ago, but it doesn't matter who banned you anyway. All mods here are the same when dealing with violations.



7 days ago


----------



## haman10

Targon said:


> People are so addicted to medicines that when doctors don't give them a medicine they got mad.
> 
> How is the health care in Iran ?


Both iran and turkey ate the one and only medical tourist hubs in the region .
Healthcare in iran ihas advanced significantly in the past years .

Minnesotta of US has taken iranian system as its ideal goal and is currently trying to reach the same pattern



Kaan said:


> @haman10
> 
> What do you think about the atletico madrid jersey thing?


I've no idea what you're talking about man . Lol
When I'm not trolling here I'm actually studying for college 
Can u believe it ? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> s probably a lot better right now, I remember going to hospital as a child in early 2000s, it was really depressing, everything is better currently.



We have built thousands of hospitals in the past decade (literally).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> Both iran and turkey ate the one and only medical tourist hubs in the region .
> Healthcare in iran ihas advanced significantly in the past years .
> 
> Minnesotta of US has taken iranian system as its ideal goal and is currently trying to reach the same pattern
> 
> 
> I've no idea what you're talking about man . Lol
> When I'm not trolling here I'm actually studying for college
> Can u believe it ? Lol


lol me too. I have to study for exams aswell. Good luck and make dua for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> lol me too. I have to study for exams aswell. Good luck and make dua for me.


Sure mate .
I need some of that dua as well .
Allah help us both

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Caucasian Albania, how it has name common to Albania of Europe.





ASQ-1918 said:


> It was a name given by Romans, I'm not sure about the meaning of the word. There was also an "Iberia" (like the Iberian Peninsula) in present-day Georgia, next to "Albania".


Albania means a "mountainous region".  That's why they called both regions as Albania 



haman10 said:


> again , i agree with you . in iran doctors prescribe "dexamethasone" which is a very very powerful immuno-suppressant drug for each and every sore throat !!! That is insane ! it immediately removes any bad feeling / disease in the body , but has serious side effects later in life .
> lol , again you're exaggerating ....
> almost every text book regarding medical care in written in US . you know i dont like US , but seriously , if there was no US , modern medical care would still be following the iranian textbook of abu ali sina
> no , its not insane . as i said before , that drug is safe for use if its taken with doctors prescription . UK care system has a lot of huge big faults , just like the american one . if you want to know why , ask , i can explain
> peace .



US medical care system is really the best. some people think that since Canada provides so called free medical care system, it is better than US, but in reality, Canadians wait very long in hospitals to even receive simple operations or visit by doctor, and they may wait weeks for more complicated operations, ... Anyway, Tax rate is higher in Canada, and they are basically paying it indirectly. I had an operation in US, which was pretty complicated, but the funny point was that I did not need to wait even 1 hour for some hospital to do the operation. In US, medical care system is really quick, and they are equipped with literally the best instruments, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Albania means a "mountainous region".  That's why they called both regions as Albania
> 
> 
> 
> US medical care system is really the best. some people think that since Canada provides so called free medical care system, it is better than US, but in reality, Canadians wait very long in hospitals to even receive simple operations or visit by doctor, and they may wait weeks for more complicated operations, ... Anyway, Tax rate is higher in Canada, and they are basically paying it indirectly. I had an operation in US, which was pretty complicated, but the funny point was that I did not need to wait even 1 hour for some hospital to do the operation. In US, medical care system is really quick, and they are equipped with literally the best instruments, ...


So true . U know how much I hate complimenting US .
but when I read my books , I really feel the pain and endevour those people have taken to actually help the welfare of their own nation and in result the people around the world .

So yeah ! Kudos to them for this .

As I said before , if it wasn't for americans , we were probably reading abu ali sina's books as our source . Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

rmi5 said:


> Albania means a "mountainous region".  That's why they called both regions as Albania
> 
> 
> 
> US medical care system is really the best. some people think that since Canada provides so called free medical care system, it is better than US, but in reality, Canadians wait very long in hospitals to even receive simple operations or visit by doctor, and they may wait weeks for more complicated operations, ... Anyway, Tax rate is higher in Canada, and they are basically paying it indirectly. I had an operation in US, which was pretty complicated, but the funny point was that I did not need to wait even 1 hour for some hospital to do the operation. In US, medical care system is really quick, and they are equipped with literally the best instruments, ...



US has the best health care system in the world?? Is this a joke?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

blackface said:


> US has the best health care system in the world?? Is this a joke?


Dude, That's a reality. Even @haman10 who is 120% (LOL) anti-american, and is a medical doctor, admits it.
Sorry man, but I prefer to pay a few more bucks and do not wait in long queues of patients and getting treated with the most advanced medical technology, and instruments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Albania means a "mountainous region".  That's why they called both regions as Albania
> 
> 
> 
> US medical care system is really the best. some people think that since Canada provides so called free medical care system, it is better than US, but in reality, Canadians wait very long in hospitals to even receive simple operations or visit by doctor, and they may wait weeks for more complicated operations, ... Anyway, Tax rate is higher in Canada, and they are basically paying it indirectly. I had an operation in US, which was pretty complicated, but the funny point was that I did not need to wait even 1 hour for some hospital to do the operation. In US, medical care system is really quick, and they are equipped with literally the best instruments, ...


rmi, you need to think more logically about this.

Canada spends much less per capita than USA does. That's the direct reason for long wait times. Here, health care is done on a provincial level and there have been referendums for increasing the budget before which have failed. Outside the long wait times, there's literally no other benefit to having an American system. Here in Canada I can go and pay for my health care needs in a private clinic if I want to. Nobody's stopping me. However I have the choice to wait and be treated in a public facility at no charge to me.

And no, we don't pay higher taxes. I thought we already discussed that. Middle class Canadians make more money (after tax) than their American counterparts and we have more equity on average than Americans. Sales taxes are roughly the same. For example here in Alberta I only pay 5% which is negligible.

Canada's middle class richest in study of big nations - The Globe and Mail

Also:


> Over the past five years, the average net worth of Canadian households has exceeded that of American households. So for the the first time in history, Canadians are wealthier than Americans — *by more than $40,000, on average*



The stats don't lie. The US is a great country, but it was much better in the old days. Since 2000, it's become an awful place for the middle class. In the past decade the country has had a 0.3% growth in incomes to our 20%!!! To claim that services in the US are better is insanity. *As I said, we HAVE THE OPTION to go to a private clinic and buy insurance in the open market should we choose it. *That's what your politicians don't tell you. Anyone who doesn't want to wait, doesn't have to.



rmi5 said:


> Dude, That's a reality. Even @haman10 who is 120% (LOL) anti-american, and is a medical doctor, admits it.
> Sorry man, but I prefer to pay a few more bucks and do not wait in long queues of patients and getting treated with the most advanced medical technology, and instruments.


USA ranks behind Costa Rica by the World Health Organization. Why are you being so stubborn on this issue? I thought you were a man of facts?

I'm not trying to be an arse here, but it's clear as daylight. Say you're in Canada. You can have the exact same coverage you have in USA, should you wish it. I can buy insurance in the open market (the exact same one you have probably) right this second. The VAST MAJORITY of people don't and rather keep their public option. Life expectancy is higher here in Canada and we spend less per capita than you guys, even though we run a universal system.

The only reason wait times are so long here is our lack of spending. If we spent the same amount, we'd score much higher and probably be in the top 10 in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> rmi, you need to think more logically about this.
> 
> Canada spends much less per capita than USA does. That's the direct reason for long wait times. Here, health care is done on a provincial level and there have been referendums for increasing the budget before which have failed. Outside the long wait times, there's literally no other benefit to having an American system. Here in Canada I can go and pay for my health care needs in a private clinic if I want to. Nobody's stopping me. However I have the choice to wait and be treated in a public facility and no charge to me.
> 
> And no, we don't pay higher taxes. I thought we already discussed that. Middle class Canadians make more money (after tax) than their American counterparts and we have more equity on average than Americans. Sales taxes are roughly the same. For example here in Alberta I only pay 5% which is negligible.
> 
> Canada's middle class richest in study of big nations - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Also:
> 
> The stats don't lie. The US is a great country, but it was much better in the old days. Since 2000, it's become an awful place for the middle class. In the past decade the country has had a 0.3% growth in incomes to our 20%!!! To claim that services in the US are better is insanity. *As I said, we HAVE THE OPTION to go to a private clinic and buy insurance in the open market should we choose it. *That's what your politicians don't tell you. Anyone who doesn't want to wait, doesn't have to.
> 
> 
> USA ranks behind Costa Rica by the World Health Organization. Why are you being so stubborn on this issue? I thought you were a man of facts?
> 
> I'm not trying to be an arse here, but it's clear as daylight. Say you're in Canada. You can have the exact same coverage you have in USA, should you wish it. I can buy insurance in the open market (the exact same one you have probably) right this second. The VAST MAJORITY of people don't and rather keep their public option. Life expectancy is higher here in Canada and we spend less per capita than you guys, even though we run a universal system.
> 
> The only reason wait times are so long here is our lack of spending. If we spent the same amount, we'd score much higher and probably be in the top 10 in the world.


Dude, it is not free, you are already paying for it in your tax. So, even if you go to private clinic, you would be screwed since a portion of your paid tax has became useless for yourself. About tax, you are comparing an oil state like Alberta with average of US. Instead you can compare it with an oil rich state like texas in which people pay 0.00% state tax.
Anyway, As I said to Blackface, I prefer to pay more, but do not wait in long queues of patients and getting treated with the most advanced medical technology, and instruments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Dude, it is not free, you are already paying for it in your tax. So, even if you go to private clinic, you would be screwed since a portion of your paid tax has became useless. About tax, you are comparing an oil state like Alberta with average of US. Instead you can compare it with an oil rich state like texas in which people pay 0.00% state tax.
> Anyway, As I said to Blackface, I prefer to pay more, but do not wait in long queues of patients and getting treated with the most advanced medical technology, and instruments.


Again, you're skipping over facts.

We make much higher salaries up here so looking at our taxes gives you a false figure. Provincial sales tax here is 0% as well (we just pay 5% GST in Alberta). But ignore all that and let's look at the national level.

IT IS A FACT that our middle class are richer (after deducting income tax) and that we have more equity on average than Americans. So not only are we richer, but we also get more for the taxes we pay. So yes, our health care system is paid by our taxes, but after deducting the income tax we're still making more than Americans and our rate of growth is almost 20 times higher (20% growth in incomes vs 0.3% since 2000). So our after tax incomes are higher and our services are better and more widely available. USA doesn't even have paid maternity leave (one of only 2-3 countries on the planet).

And again, USA ranks 37th behind Costa Rica according to the World Health Organization. On what planet is the US ahead in the health care department?

Article by the New York Times from last week. It's relevant to our discussion. It's short, but gets the message across.
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/01/u...also-a-sense-theyre-better-off.html?hpw&rref=


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Again, you're skipping over facts.
> 
> We make much higher salaries up here so looking at our taxes gives you a false figure. Provincial sales tax here is 0% as well (we just pay 5% GST in Alberta). But ignore all that and let's look at the national level.
> 
> IT IS A FACT that our middle class are richer (after deducting income tax) and that we have more equity on average than Americans. So not only are we richer, but we also get more for the taxes we pay. So yes, our health care system is paid by our taxes, but after deducting the income tax we're still making more than Americans and our rate of growth is almost 20 times higher (20% growth in incomes vs 0.3% since 2000).
> 
> And again, USA ranks 37th behind Costa Rica according to the World Health Organization. On what planet is the US ahead in the health care department?


LOL, come on, they need to close W.H.O if they have published such a ridiculous report of US being 37th in health care. That's just hilarious, man. 
Anyway, on average, your cost of living is also probably higher. In addition, you keep talking about Alberta which is like a Qatar in north west of canada, while Ontario and Quebec are the main part of Canadian economy and they pay much more rates of taxes. BTW, having a higher equity is not strange, because Canada is a pretty socialistic country. North Korea probably has even a better equity than US and Canada, but it does not show anything. The fact is that americans have access to a better and more advanced system. they may pay more for it, but we will receive a better service as well.


----------



## Sam1980

Hi /wave

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> LOL, come on, they need to close W.H.O if they have published such a ridiculous report of US being 37th in health care. That's just hilarious, man.
> Anyway, on average, your cost of living is also probably higher. In addition, you keep talking about Alberta which is like a Qatar in north west of canada, while Ontario and Quebec are the main part of Canadian economy and they pay much more rates of taxes. BTW, having a higher equity is not strange, because Canada is a pretty socialistic country. North Korea probably has even a better equity than US and Canada, but it does not show anything. The fact is that americans have access to a better and more advanced system. they may pay more for it, but we will receive a better service as well.


False.

What I said was on a national level and it wasn't my opinion. Please scroll up and click on the links. If our costs are so much higher, than why do we have 40,000 dollar more equity on average?

And Canada is only more equal than USA. I checked the figures and Canada is the LEAST equal of all OECD countries, except the USA. You can check the figures yourself. This whole "canada is socialist" is just noise that comes from the US.

What exactly is more advanced in the US? No paid maternity leave for mothers is a joke. Even 3rd world countries have that. Or is it the lower life expectancy? USA is the only OECD country that doesn't have a paid maternity leave. USA is the only OECD country that doesn't have a public system. Wait times? No problem, anybody can visit a private clinic, be it in France, Canada or the UK.

You're being illogical here. Please read the links I posted. This whole Canadians pay more taxes, wait times, socialism etc... is all populist garbage noise that comes from the looney republicans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@doritos Mate, I know you're a satirist and all, but seriously? What's with the avatar?


----------



## doritos

Sam1980 said:


> @doritos Mate, I know you're a satirist and all, but seriously? What's with the avatar?



I dunno what other avatar to put this time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackface

rmi5 said:


> LOL, come on, they need to close W.H.O if they have published such a ridiculous report of US being 37th in health care. That's just hilarious, man.
> Anyway, on average, your cost of living is also probably higher. In addition, you keep talking about Alberta which is like a Qatar in north west of canada, while Ontario and Quebec are the main part of Canadian economy and they pay much more rates of taxes. BTW, having a higher equity is not strange, because Canada is a pretty socialistic country. North Korea probably has even a better equity than US and Canada, but it does not show anything. The fact is that americans have access to a better and more advanced system. they may pay more for it, but we will receive a better service as well.



The difference in quality between the Canadian and American systems is not very significant. Instruments? Are you serious? Do you think Canada is a third world country?  They use the same instruments and equipment that is used in the US. Waiting times are a problem because we have a shortage of doctors here. It's incredibly hard to get into medical school here (even compared to the US). But if the surgery is deemed important and it needs to be done quickly, then it will be. Treatment is prioritized. But no one gets refused care because they can't afford it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

hi guys.



rmi5 said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLL
> They have censored Azerbaijan name
> 
> These people always want to show their stupidity.
> @Ostad check it out



funny part is the guy spent hours, photoshopping it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> funny part is the guy spent hours, photoshopping it.


With your tax money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> With your tax money.


yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

KAL-EL said:


>


Something you might be interested.

Turkey orders 1st F-35's


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Stalin would be proud of me


Poor Stalin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

blackface said:


> US has the best health care system in the world?? Is this a joke?



I was told by an American guy that American heathcare system is extremely expensive and unaffordable for many Americans.


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> Yeah , I drink at least 4 glass of tea per day .
> I'll try that


Ooops you call that too much.
You are not even close to my record. 
This is 11:30am and I've drank 3 glasses of tea, and at least 5 cups of black coffee till this morning. 
!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blackface

INDIC said:


> I was told by an American guy that American heathcare system is extremely expensive and unaffordable for many Americans.


That's the conventional view. For the first time in my life I heard that American health care "system" is the best in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

blackface said:


> That's the conventional view. *For the first time in my life I heard that American health care "system" is the best in the world*



lol same here. It's just crazy to read something like that. 

Just read the comments on this NYT article. Click on "reader's picks" and take a look at the number of people who have experience both sides of the border and what their views are. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/01/u...a-sense-theyre-better-off.html?hpw&rref=&_r=0



xenon54 said:


> With your tax money.


People don't pay taxes in Iran 
There's no income tax or sales tax, but your point still stands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

guys we have a new thread:
https://defence.pk/threads/iranian-hall-of-fame.312816/ .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackface

Abii said:


> lol same here. It's just crazy to read something like that.
> 
> Just read the comments on this NYT article. Click on "reader's picks" and take a look at the number of people who have experience both sides of the border and what their views are.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/01/u...a-sense-theyre-better-off.html?hpw&rref=&_r=0
> 
> 
> People don't pay taxes in Iran
> There's no income tax or sales tax, but your point still stands.



Canadians are better off compared to their American counterparts. Albertans are even better off compared to other provinces. Alberta has the highest Gdp per capita and the lowest taxes of all provinces in Canada. 
List of Canadian provinces and territories by gross domestic product - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most Canadians don't like the idea of moving to the US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

blackface said:


> Canadians are better off compared to their American counterparts. Albertans are even better off compared to other provinces. Alberta has the highest Gdp per capita and the lowest taxes of all provinces in Canada.
> List of Canadian provinces and territories by gross domestic product - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Most Canadians don't like the idea of moving to the US


I wonder what it'll be like by 2030. If the disparity in salary increases continues, we could see incomes that are double that of the US soon. They're already higher, but double or triple would result in a lot of Americans from the Northern states coming over. 

Anyway, some funny gifs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

I pooped my shorts after seeing this one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@Prince of Persia 

did you missed me ?


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> @Prince of Persia
> 
> did you missed me ?


dude , why should anyone miss you ? 

you are one hell of a moody turkish civilian ......


----------



## Prince of Persia

Sinan said:


> @Prince of Persia
> 
> did you missed me ?



You're lucky the mod banned me from that thread otherwise I had much more for you


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> dude , why should anyone miss you ?
> 
> you are one hell of a moody turkish civilian ......



I'm not moody..... Turk's have a switch, if you managed to hit it... they transform. 

That guy managed to hit my switch (unintentionally). I think only @Kaan didn't get in to a rage mod yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Prince of Persia

Sinan said:


> I'm not moody..... Turk's have a switch, if you managed to hit it... they transform.
> 
> That guy managed to hit my switch (unintentionally). I think only @Kaan didn't get in to a rage mod yet.



That switch is an indicator of your mongol nature.


----------



## -SINAN-

Prince of Persia said:


> You're lucky the mod banned me from that thread otherwise I had much more for you



Vice versa. Serpentine banned me from your thread. Though, he was right, we derailed the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Prince of Persia said:


> That switch is an indicator of your mongol nature.


stop it you are annoying us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Prince of Persia said:


> That switch is an indicator of your mongol nature.



I don't understand why you guys call Turks, Mongols. It's not an insult nor we are Mongols.

We respect Mongols they were the only ones who were on par with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

@Sinan
Let it go, you know when a child hits you, you're expected to let it go and don't hit back because its a child, same thing applies here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> @Sinan
> Let it go, you know when a child hits you, you're expected to let it go and don't hit back because its a child, same thing applies here



But, i wanna play with the child.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

Ostad said:


> stop it you are annoying us.



You seems to have kerm 


Sinan said:


> I don't understand why you guys call Turks, Mongols. It's not an insult nor we are Mongols.
> 
> We respect Mongols they were the only ones who were on par with us.



I have nothing against Mongols at all. I don't like people whom hide their identities. Turks are Mongols and should be proud of it.
Turks needs to stop trying to claim Iranic people like Azaris are Turks because they are not related to you. Genetics has proven this time and time again. Language does not define a true identity, DNA does that.
I speak English and have been in the UK for 12 years, I can live here for another 100 years and speak Shakespearean language but I will never be anything other than Persian.


----------



## TurAr

Nah, these are not childs... So just call as Gypsy which is not wrong nor an insult. For some reason it offend them while Turks wouldn't mind the word Mongol.



Prince of Persia said:


> I have nothing against Mongols at all. I don't like people whom hide their identities. Turks are Mongols and should be proud of it.
> Turks needs to stop trying to claim Iranic people like Azaris are Turks because they are not related to you. Genetics has proven this time and time again. Language does not define a true identity, DNA does that.
> I speak English and have been in the UK for 12 years, I can live here for another 100 years and speak Shakespearean language but I will never be anything other than Persian.



Indeed we are proud of it just as you should be proud of being a Gypsy. So from now on, you call me as Mongol and i'll call you the gypsy you are, deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prince of Persia

TurAr said:


> Nah, these are not childs... So just call as Gypsy which is not wrong nor an insult. For some reason it offend them while Turks wouldn't mind the word Mongol.



It insults you because you want to hide your identity. This explains why you are so insecure and attempt to steal other nations history and cultures and even their peoples. I don't blame your kind for being insecure. It's a mental condition which could be treated (hopefully).
It's not just Iranians whom have this problem with you mongols. It's also Greeks.


----------



## -SINAN-

Prince of Persia said:


> I have nothing against Mongols at all. I don't like people whom hide their identities. Turks are Mongols and should be proud of it.
> Turks needs to stop trying to claim Iranic people like Azaris are Turks because they are not related to you. Genetics has proven this time and time again. Language does not define a true identity, DNA does that.
> I speak English and have been in the UK for 12 years, I can live here for another 100 years and speak Shakespearean language but I will never be anything other than Persian.



Yes we are Turks and we are proud about our blood. Maybe Mongolians are proud too i don't know.

Azeri Turks are Turkic and belong to Turan. Like it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prince of Persia

TurAr said:


> Indeed we are proud of it just as you should be proud of being a Gypsy. So from now on, you call me as Mongol and i'll call you the gypsy you are, deal?



Of course Turks are more Gypsies than Iranians. Have you heard of Turkish "Lom" people?:


Sinan said:


> Yes we are Turks and we are proud about our blood. Maybe Mongolians are proud too i don't know.
> 
> Azeri Turks are Turkic and belong to Turan. Like it or not.



This is another statement which show have pathetic your kind is.
You base your entire history on a fantasy book written by ferdowsi the great Persian writer.
He created the word Turan to refer to Iranic people living in that region, you did not know that did you? 

What a ridiculous culture-less people you have to be to use a fantasy book to create your own history.


----------



## TurAr

Prince of Persia said:


> It insults you because you want to hide your identity. This explains why you are so insecure and attempt to steal other nations history and cultures and even their peoples. I don't blame your kind for being insecure. It's a mental condition which could be treated (hopefully).
> It's not just Iranians whom have this problem with you mongols. It's also Greeks.



I just told you i'm completely cool with it. What's the matter?

The fact that we penetrated your history doesn't mean we stole it. Arabs also penetrated your "history" throughout history, no? 



Prince of Persia said:


> Of course Turks are more Gypsies than Iranians. Have you heard of Turkish "Lom" people?:



How Mongols could be "more Gypsy" than Iranians  You should make up your mind bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Prince of Persia said:


> You seems to have kerm
> 
> 
> I have nothing against Mongols at all. I don't like people whom hide their identities. Turks are Mongols and should be proud of it.
> Turks needs to stop trying to claim Iranic people like Azaris are Turks because they are not related to you. Genetics has proven this time and time again. Language does not define a true identity, DNA does that.
> I speak English and have been in the UK for 12 years, I can live here for another 100 years and speak Shakespearean language but I will never be anything other than Persian.


actually yes, its an internet kerm, name: prince of persia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Prince of Persia said:


> You seems to have kerm
> 
> 
> I have nothing against Mongols at all. I don't like people whom hide their identities. Turks are Mongols and should be proud of it.
> Turks needs to stop trying to claim Iranic people like Azaris are Turks because they are not related to you. Genetics has proven this time and time again. Language does not define a true identity, DNA does that.
> I speak English and have been in the UK for 12 years, I can live here for another 100 years and speak Shakespearean language but I will never be anything other than Persian.



There is one big problem with your argument, the "Azari" in Iran term was invented in 20th century for Turks of Azerbaijan. Since your an outsider, I understand your ignorance, but even within Iran itself "Turk" is far more frequently used to refer to people of Azerbaijan rather than "Azari". If you find me any ethnicity or nation from Safavid, Afsharid, Qajar records bearing the name "Azari", then I will accept your "argument".

What "genetics"? You mean petty propaganda articles from Iranian universities? What is the extent of these supposed tests to determine the supposed genetic layout of millions of people? And how can it shape any sort of "identity" when it has been present only recently? In fact, 99.9% of people don't even know about such things, other than obsessed people like you.

Azerbaijani Turks don't speak the language of someone else, but their own. It is a different Turkic language of it's own. There is no such thing as "one Turkic language". So your comparision to English is an unfortunate one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prince of Persia

TurAr said:


> I just told you i'm completely cool with it. What's the matter?
> 
> The fact that we penetrated your history doesn't mean we stole it. Arabs also penetrated your "history" throughout history, no?



It seems it's the other way around my mongol friend. Your friend above you does not seem to know the word "Turan" was created by the Persian writer Ferdowsi in his fantasy book. The whole basis of your history is a fantasy. But it seems you are so backward that even your fantasy stories which you used to create your false history had to be stolen from a Persian.


----------



## -SINAN-

Prince of Persia said:


> This is another statement which show have pathetic your kind is.
> You base your entire history on a fantasy book written by ferdowis the great Persian writter.
> He created the word Turan to refer to Iranic people living in that region, you did not that did you?
> What a ridiculous culture-less people you have to be to use a fantasy book to create your own history.



Pathetic one is you, my friend.

Of course it's an Iranian word as like "ateş", "kadeh" etc... We use it to describe Turkic union. Because word is Persian originated, can't we use.. ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Ooops you call that too much.
> You are not even close to my record.
> This is 11:30am and I've drank 3 glasses of tea, and at least 5 cups of black coffee till this morning.
> !!!



You should certainly inform _Guinness_ dude .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

This guys is clearly surenas, he shows his racist nature, just tease him a little more and he will have his good old racist outburst.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prince of Persia

Sinan said:


> Pathetic one is you, my friend.
> 
> Of course it's an Iranian word as like "ateş", "kadeh" etc... We use it to describe Turkic union. Because word is Persian originated, can't we use.. ?



It's not that it's a Iranian word that's the problem, it's the fact it was a word made by ferdowsi to refer to an Iranic people in his fantasy book and you're using it as a basis for your false history. How pathetic are you people?


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> This guys is clearly surenas, he shows his racist nature, just tease him a little more and he will have his good old racist outburst.


agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prince of Persia

ASQ-1918 said:


> There is a big problem with your argument, the "Azari" in Iran term was invented in 20th century for Turks of Azerbaijan. Since your an outsider, I understand your ignorance, but even within Iran itself "Turk" is far more frequently used to refer to people of Azerbaijan rather than "Azari". If you find me any ethnicity or nation from Safavid, Afsharid, Qajar records bearing the name "Azari", then I will accept your "argument".
> 
> What "genetics"? You mean petty propaganda articles from Iranian universities? What is the extent of these supposed tests to determine the supposed genetic layout of millions of people? And how can it shape the "true identity" when it has been present only recently?
> 
> Azerbaijani Turks don't speak the language of someone else, but their own. It is a different Turkic language of it's own. There is no such thing as "one Turkic language". So your comparision to English is an unfortunate one.




What does that have to do with anything?
It does not matter by which word we refer to the Azari people, I am talking about their identity not when they started to get called Azaris. The Azaris are Iranic people whom were simply culturally invaded by Mongols.

Second, so the Genetic tests were provided by Iran only? Is this how low you will go?


----------



## TurAr

Prince of Persia said:


> It seems it's the other way around my mongol friend. Your friend above you does not seem to know the word "Turan" was created by the Persian writer Ferdowsi in his fantasy book. The whole basis of your history is a fantasy. But it seems you are so backward that even your fantasy stories which you used to create your false history had to be stolen from a Persian.



It is not history my gypsy friend, but an ideal or an ideology. I'm not sure about the root of the word but it doen't matter. You can use Turkic Union instead if it bothers you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> If you can't sleep it's because you're not tired enough. I don't know how it's in Iran, but if you have 24 hour gyms, go to the gym for half an hour and run on the treadmill. Or you can do pushups for half an hour at home. Don't drink tea before bed or drink decaffeinated tea before sleep. Don't take meds like a retard just b/c you can't sleep lol
> 
> good luck



Thanks ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Prince of Persia said:


> It's not that it's a Iranian word that's the problem, it's the fact it was a word made by ferdowsi to refer to an Iranic people in his fantasy book and you're using it as a basis for your false history. How pathetic are you people?



I didn't read that book. But we Turan to describe Turkic world... so why should i care about Firdevsi ?


----------



## Prince of Persia

TurAr said:


> It is not history my gypsy friend, but an ideal or an ideology. I'm not sure about the root of the word but it doen't matter. You can use Turkic Union instead if it bothers you.



Mongol, it seems you are too slow upstairs to understand the context in which you are using that word. It's not just the word but rather the manner which you mongols stole it and use as a part of your false history.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Prince of Persia said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> It does not matter by which word we refer to the Azari people, I am talking about their identity not when they started to get called Azaris. The Azaris are Iranic people whom were simply culturally invaded by Mongols.
> 
> Second, so the Genetic tests were provided by Iran only? Is this how low you will go?



Kiddo, their identity is "Turk", they call themselves as Turks, their language as Turki, and thats how you Farsis also call them, forget the 20th century invented terms. 

Mongols brought the Turkic-Oghuz language, culture, traditions? That's new to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prince of Persia

Sinan said:


> I didn't read that book. But we Turan to describe Turkic world... so why should i care about Firdevsi ?



Because Ferdowsi CREATED that word and it has nothing to do with Turks/mongols. Of course I now you have not read his books, you pan-Turks only get fed propaganda and lies. You know nothing about history.



ASQ-1918 said:


> Kiddo, their identity is "Turk", they call themselves as Turks, their language as Turki, and thats how you Farsis also call them, forget the 20th century fake terms. What is an "identity" to you?
> 
> Mongols brought the Turkic-Oghuz language, culture, traditions? That's new to me. But I'm sure Hulagu Khan could never speak a word of Turkic.
> 
> The real question is, is that how low you will go? That is the lowest of any arguments.



No they don't call themselves "Turks" only a small number of brainwash ones do.
Fact is the Azaris were speaking a Persian language long before the mongols brought thei Turkic culture down on the Azari people. Genetic tests have proven Azari are Iranic people and have nothing to do with you mongols.

This is science and facts. When will science arrive in your heads/countries? I doubt your propaganda state will let that happen.


----------



## Ostad

Prince of Persia said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> It does not matter by which word we refer to the Azari people, I am talking about their identity not when they started to get called Azaris. The Azaris are Iranic people whom were simply culturally invaded by Mongols.
> 
> Second, so the Genetic tests were provided by Iran only? Is this how low you will go?


but you have a pure, 100 percent persian blood lol. grow up this is middle east its highly possible that you have mix of arab, turk, lur,... genes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

@Prince of Persia Are you Surenas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

Ostad said:


> but you have a pure, 100 percent persian blood. grow up this is middle east its highly possible that you have mix of arab, turk, lur,... genes.



I never claimed to be 100 pure. I have my genetics test and know exactly what I am.
This is the age of science, there is no place for lies and myths. Every Azari should do a genetics test and see for themselves.
Azaris have a very smilair genetics to Lurs,Persian,kurds...they have much less in common with Turks/mongols.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Prince of Persia said:


> No they don't call themselves "Turks" only a small number of brainwash ones do.
> Fact is the Azaris were speaking a Persian language long before the mongols brought thei Turkic culture down on the Azari people. Genetic tests have proven Azari are Iranic people and have nothing to do with you mongols.
> 
> This is science and facts. When will science arrive in your heads/countries? I doubt your propaganda state will let that happen.



Like said, your an outsider, and most likely a teenager. Ask any Persian from within Iran here, ask our Azerbaijani member @Ostad who lives in Tabriz. I also told you to bring me any records about the existence of an "Azari" people from Safavid or Qajar records. 

Whoever spoke what language cannot have anything to do with Azerbaijani Turks. I'm not going to repeat the same things.

This is a far more relevant fact if you ask me, and a real one:

Ardabil province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prince of Persia

TurAr said:


> @Prince of Persia Are you Surenas?



I already answered this question and have said no. You people think only a few people are aware of your propaganda and lies. Don't make a false accusation against me.


----------



## TurAr

Prince of Persia said:


> I already answered this question and have said no. You people think only a few people are aware of your propaganda and lies. Don't make a false accusation against me.



I'm asking because you are as delusional as him and you are against the Mullah regime just like he were. 

Mind proving it by writing the same thing in Persian? Because if you can't, that would be too much coincidence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Prince of Persia said:


> I never claimed to be 100 pure. I have my genetics test and know exactly what I am.
> This is the age of science, there is no place for lies and myths. Every Azari should do a genetics test and see for themselves.
> Azaris have a very smilair genetics to Lurs,Persian,kurds...they have much less in common with Turks/mongols.



Any detail about Haplogroup R1a among Persians.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Prince of Persia said:


> I never claimed to be 100 pure. I have my genetics test and know exactly what I am.
> This is the age of science, there is no place for lies and myths. Every Azari should do a genetics test and see for themselves.
> Azaris have a very smilair genetics to Lurs,Persian,kurds...they have much less in common with Turks/mongols.



LOL, is there extensive "tests" done so that you could claim such a thing. And the sources are all petty ones, the Iranian universities certainly shouldn't count to begin with. How come all these articles start with a political motive, and ends with one? Is that "reliable" for you? But also, their extense is very, very little.

The results of Iranian genetics (not on Azerbaijanis, but Persians) published by national geographic, a far more reliable source, shows 5% of Siberian genetics for Iranian population (which is in fact pretty high as Turkic doesn't equal 100% Asian, not even half of that, and Oghuz even much less), even Persians carry Turkic genes, let alone the Turks of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prince of Persia

ASQ-1918 said:


> Like said, your an outsider, and most likely a teenager. Ask any Persian from within Iran here, ask our Azerbaijani member @Ostad who lives in Tabriz. I also told you to bring me any facts about an "Azari" people from Safavid or Qajar records.
> 
> Whoever spoke what language cannot have anything to do with Azerbaijani Turks. I'm not going to repeat the same things.
> 
> This is a far more relevant fact if you ask me, and a real one:
> 
> Ardabil province.


Once again you keep takling about words. It does not matter what Azaris were called at x time in history. I am talking about their true identity and their genes. Do you even know what the Azerbijan means? It means "Land of fire" and was created 2500 years ago by Darius the great. Where were you mongols back then?

Azaris have been in Iran as parts of the Iranic tribes for thousands of years and as it happend, they still remain a group whom have yet to shed their foreign culture from themselves. Though it needs to be said, less and less Azaris are speaking this Turkified language.



INDIC said:


> Any detail about Haplogroup R1a among Persians.



Who cares?
This Blonde aryan theory was created by the Nazis and has nothing to do with the real aryans.
People need to stop it with this pathetic hitlerian theory of aryans.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Prince of Persia said:


> Once again you keep taling about words. It does not matter what Azaris were called t x time in history. I am talking about their true identity and their genes. Do you even know what the Azerbijan means? It means "Land of fire" and was created 2500 years ago by Darius the great. Where were you mongols back then?
> 
> Azaris have been in Iran as parts of the Iranic tribes for thousands of years and as it happend, they still remain a group whom have yet to shed their foreign culture from themselves. Though it needs to be said, less and less Azaris are speaking this Turkified language.



Are you retarded? How does it not matter? That is the main part of identity, is it not?

Are Indo-Iranians natives of Iran? The heartland of Persians was once the site of Elam civilization, are you "Persified Elams"? Basically that is your logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

ASQ-1918 said:


> LOL, is there extensive "tests" done so that you could claim such a thing. And the sources are all petty ones, the Iranian universities certainly shouldn't count to begin with. How come all these articles start with a political motive, and ends with one? Is that "reliable" for you? But also, their extense is very, very little.
> 
> The results of Iranian genetics (not on Azerbaijanis, but Persians) published by national geographic, a far more reliable source, shows 5% of Siberian genetics for Iranian population (which is in fact pretty high as Turkic doesn't equal 100% Asian, and Oghuz even much less), even Persians carry Turkic genes, let alone the Turks of Iran.



I am a Persian and I certainly don't have any "Turkish" genes in me. Stop spewing out nonsense.
There is nothing political in this from my behalf. I am only interested in facts and countering your stance, which is purely political.
If Azaris do a genetic tests and show they are not Iranic then I will not go against science, the problem is Azaris have been shown to be genetically Iranic. I have nothing against Turks, they need to be proud of their mongol heritage and stop this falsification of history.



ASQ-1918 said:


> Are you retarded? How does it not matter? That is the main part of identity, is it not?
> 
> Are Indo-Iranians natives of Iran? The heartland of Persians was once the site of Elam civilization, are you "Persified Elams"? Basically that is your logic.



It seems to me you are just too ignorant to understand such things. The azaris had been speaking a Persian language before their current turkified language. By your logic they went from being Persians to Turks due to the simple transformation of their language? Genetics is the most predominant factor in determining identity and the genetics of azris is Iranic.


----------



## Ostad

Prince of Persia said:


> I never claimed to be 100 pure. I have my genetics test and know exactly what I am.
> This is the age of science, there is no place for lies and myths. Every Azari should do a genetics test and see for themselves.
> Azaris have a *very smilair genetics to Lurs,Persian,kurds*...they have much less in common with Turks/mongols.


 your post is your answer there is no pure blood in the middle east and even in the world so my genetic tests share similarities to even arabs of Iran for sure. the main point is culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

Prince of Persia said:


> I am a Persian and I certainly don't have any "Turkish" genes in me. Stop spewing out nonsense.
> There is nothing political in this from my behalf. I am only interested in facts and countering your stance, which is purely political.
> If Azaris do a genetic tests and show they are not Iranic then I will not go against science, the problem is Azaris have been shown to be genetically Iranic. I have nothing against Turks, they need to be proud of their mongol heritage and stop this falsification of history.



You made me dig into some info about results of individual Azerbaijanis.

See this, from national geographic: 10 percent northeast Asian.

DMXX's Geno 2.0 Results - Page 2

Don't forget, Turkic ancestry doesn't equal to 100% Asian, even for Turkmens of Turkmenistan it would be around 20%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

I see you still haven't read the old threads I suggested 

Genetics does not determines one's ethnicity, there isn't any pure ethnicity in the world other then may be some very remote tibes, most of today's ethnicities did not came from space they're all formed after certain circumstances, such as different tribes uniting, dissolving, one ethnicity dominating smaller ones, one ethnicity dissolves and forms different ethnicities etc.

What determines your ethnicity is what ethnicity and language passed through your ancestors to you, so what if people from different ethnicities mixed into your gene pool ? if you have founded a trace of Chinese genes in you, would you think you're an ethnic Chinese ? I do not look Asiatic but my family is of a Turkic speaking nomadic tribe, there isn't any other ethnicity for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prince of Persia

Ostad said:


> your post is your answer there is no pure blood in the middle east and even in the world so my genetic tests share similarities to even arabs of Iran for sure. the main point is culture.



That's not the point here. These people want to claim the Azari were Turks. Not just cultrally but genetically.
This is nonsense. As an Iranian, how can you not be offended by this lies?
I am not talking about culture because culture can easily change but a peoples genetics can become mixed at best but never change from one form to another.


----------



## TurAr

He is definitely Surenas. I can't believe i didn't realize it sooner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

TurAr said:


> He is definitely Surenas. I can't believe i didn't realize it sooner.



I'm not sure, he is even more stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prince of Persia

ASQ-1918 said:


> You made me dig into some info about results of individual Azerbaijanis.
> 
> See this, from national geographic: 10 percent northeast Asian.
> 
> DMXX's Geno 2.0 Results - Page 2
> 
> Don't forget, Turkic ancestry doesn't equal to 100% Asian, even for Turkmens of Turkmenistan it would be around 20%.



How on earth does this show they are Turks?
I am sorry but this not change anything.



TurAr said:


> He is definitely Surenas. I can't believe i didn't realize it sooner.



No, you're just a mongol whom does not realise how much your kind is hated and how much enemies you really have.


----------



## INDIC

Prince of Persia said:


> Who cares?
> This Blonde aryan theory was created by the Nazis and has nothing to do with the real aryans.
> People need to stop it with this pathetic hitlerian theory of aryans.



R1a is not related to North or West Europeans, I only wanted to know about the genotype of Iranian people. Yes, I agree Europeans are wannabe Aryans.


----------



## ASQ-1918

Prince of Persia said:


> How on earth does this show they are Turks?
> I am sorry but this not change anything.



Really? Around 10% of "eastern" genes doesn't show anything? Given that even the most Asiatic Turkic groups such as Yakuts only carry around 50%. The thread starter in that page says he is half Azerbaijani, and has 4%.

If i remember correctly, national geographic results showed 15-20% for Tatars.


----------



## TurAr

ASQ-1918 said:


> I'm not sure, he is even more stupid.



That's how he is. Believe it or not, at first he was a decent guy whom i enjoy talking to. But he gradually become more retarded every passing day. Apparently, the process is still going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prince of Persia

ASQ-1918 said:


> I'm not sure, he is even more stupid.



So far stupidity is pointing your direction. Posting pictures from forums and taking them as facts. How retarded are you?



ASQ-1918 said:


> Really? Around 10% of "eastern" genes doesn't show anything? Given that even the most Asiatic Turkic groups such as Yakuts only carry 50-60%?



What an imbecile. So 10% would identity them as Turks? 10%????
How cow, you people are even more moronic than I thought.


----------



## TurAr

Prince of Persia said:


> What an imbecile. So 10% would identity them as Turks? 10%????
> How cow, you people are even more moronic than I thought.



Aren't you a Kurd man? Why do you care genetics so much?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

TurAr said:


> That's how he is. Believe it or not, at first he was a decent guy whom i enjoy talking to. But he gradually become more retarded every passing day. Apparently, the process is still going on.



I loled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Prince of Persia said:


> No, you're just a mongol whom does not realise how much your kind is hated and how much enemies you really have.



Why do you hate Turks ?



Prince of Persia said:


> Because Ferdowsi CREATED that word and it has nothing to do with Turks/mongols. Of course I now you have not read his books, you pan-Turks only get fed propaganda and lies. You know nothing about history.



TÜRK DİL KURUMU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Prince of Persia said:


> That's not the point here. These people want to claim the Azari were Turks. Not just cultrally but genetically.
> This is nonsense. As an Iranian, how can you not be offended by this lies?
> I am not talking about culture because culture can easily change but a peoples genetics can become mixed at best but never change from one form to another.


 ehh... i really dont understand you, what genetic has to do with nationality ??.


----------



## Prince of Persia

INDIC said:


> R1a is not related to North or West Europeans, I only wanted to know about the genotype of Iranian people. Yes, I agree Europeans are wannabe Aryans.



There are many different types of people in Iran. for example, my mother whose family had predominantly European genes. Her hair colour was yellow when she was child etc. When I did my genetic test, it said I had 41% European genes. The rest were similar to the Persian genes.



Ostad said:


> ehh... i really dont understand you, what genetic has to do with nationality ??.



Who is talking about nationality here? Iranic is an ethnicity, dude at least think before posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Prince of Persia said:


> There are many different types of people in Iran. for example, my mother whose family had predominantly European genes. Her hair colour was yellow when she was child etc. When I did my genetic test, it said I had 41% European genes. The rest were similar to the Persian genes.


So your whole family made genetics test?


----------



## Prince of Persia

TurAr said:


> Aren't you a Kurd man? Why do you care genetics so much?



I am a Persian, not a kurd. The kurds are also an Iranic people too


----------



## Ostad

Prince of Persia said:


> There are many different types of people in Iran. for example, my mother whose family had predominantly European genes. Her hair colour was yellow when she was child etc. When I did my genetic test, it said I had 41% European genes. The rest were similar to the Persian genes.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is talking about nationality here? Iranic is an ethnicity, dude at least think before posting.


so this should be right Iranian Arabs=Persian Arabs, because they both are Iranic.


----------



## Prince of Persia

xenon54 said:


> So your whole family made genetics test?



No, did I say that? I am basing it on my mothers and my own genetic test. My mothers side of family did not have the common Iranic characteristics. They had yellow hair and coloured eyes. They were suppose to be Lurs/bakhtiari. My mother has mostly European genes.


----------



## olcayto

@Ostad , who's that guy in your avatar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Prince of Persia said:


> I am a Persian, not a kurd. The kurds are also an Iranic people too



Everybody is Iranic...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prince of Persia

Ostad said:


> so this should be right Iranian Arabs=Persian Arabs, because they both are Iranic.



What? How does this comment even make sense?
Explain yourself better.


----------



## Ostad

olcayto said:


> @Ostad , who's that guy in your avatar?


lol, i think you know him. give it a try, guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

Sinan said:


> Everybody is Iranic...



No, I never made that statement.
So Kurds are not Iranic either.
The Iranic family is composed of Persians,Lurs,Azaris,Kurds,bakhtiari, Mazandarani etc


----------



## Ostad

Prince of Persia said:


> What? How does this comment even make sense?
> Explain yourself better.


 Iranian arabs are Iranic or not.?


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> lol, i think you know him. give it a try, guess.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ali ?


----------



## olcayto

Ostad said:


> lol, i think you know him. give it try, guess.



Well he has a saz in his hands, clothing seems like that of nomadic Turks, but İ have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

Ostad said:


> Iranian arabs are Iranic or not.?



I can't answer this question because I've never seen any genetic tests about them.
Only a genetic test could say if they are predominantly arabs.


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ali ?


 what, no ..


----------



## Targon

Ostad said:


> lol, i think you know him. give it a try, guess.



Köroğlu ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

olcayto said:


> Well he has a saz in his hands, clothing seems like that of nomadic Turks, but İ have no idea.


----------



## olcayto

Ostad said:


> what, no ..



He seems very familiar though, İ'm sure İ saw that image someplace else as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> what, no ..


Well, Turkish shias (alevis) are known for using saz and Hz. Ali is very important for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Targon said:


> Köroğlu ?


   .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Prince of Persia

@Shapur Zol Aktaf 

It seems these people here really don't know anything about genetics?


----------



## olcayto

Targon said:


> Köroğlu ?



Yep that's it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> Well, Turkish shias (alevis) are known for using saz and Hz. Ali is very important for them.


 no way bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

xenon54 said:


> Well, Turkish shias (alevis) are known for using saz and Hz. Ali is very important for them.



You're a nub 
Why would HZ. Ali walk with a saz in his hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

olcayto said:


> Why would HZ. Ali walk with a saz in his hands


Hes riding in Ostads avatar...... and you call me a nub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

xenon54 said:


> Hes riding in Ostads avatar...... and you call me a nub.



Technically speaking he's also not riding the horse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> .



I knew it.... when i saw "saz" in his hand, i immediatly knew it but Targon beat me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

olcayto said:


> Technically speaking he's also not riding the horse


Actually he is riding, he just took a brake to rear up so they can make his relief, after that he continued riding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

guys here are the better pics.















the last one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

Is Tabriz has a basketball team ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> I knew it.... when i saw "saz" in his hand, i immediatly knew it but Targon beat me.


 dude karma's a witch  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Ostad @Targon which is the most popular sport in your countries.


----------



## olcayto

xenon54 said:


> Actually he is riding, he just took a brake to rear up so they can make his relief, after that he continued riding.



Naaah dude, he was walking then jumped on the horse, which aggitated the horse to jump in the air.
Yes, yes, that's how it happened 

Anyways this dragged too long 

@Ostad , İ demand that you ditch Köroğlu and take Hekimoğlu as your avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> @Ostad @Targon which is the most popular sport in your countries.



Cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Targon said:


> Is Tabriz has a basketball team ?


yes there are 4 or 5 i think. actually i am not a basketball fan.


----------



## -SINAN-

INDIC said:


> @Ostad @Targon which is the most popular sport in your countries.



Football.


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> @Ostad @Targon which is the most popular sport in your countries.


 football.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> football.





Sinan said:


> Football.



Seems only we Indians are different not to be crazy about football.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> football.



Mate, Turkish teams and Iranian teams has ever played against each other ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Targon said:


> Is Tabriz has a basketball team ?


yes there 4 or 5 i think. actually i am not a basketball fan.


olcayto said:


> Naaah dude, he was walking then jumped on the horse, which aggitated the horse to jump in the air.
> Yes, yes, that's how it happened
> 
> Anyways this dragged too long
> 
> @Ostad , İ demand that you ditch Köroğlu and take Hekimoğlu as your avatar


unfortunately i dont know about him.



Sinan said:


> Mate, Turkish teams and Iranian teams has ever played against each other ?


 
*Turkey*
*Games won:*1
*Games drawn:*2
*Games lost:*4
DateMatchResultScoreCompetition
28 May 1950Turkey v IranL6-1International
25 Jul 1965Iran v TurkeyD0-0International
16 Mar 1966Iran v TurkeyD0-0RCD Cup
26 Nov 1967Iran v TurkeyL0-1RCD Cup
09 Mar 1969Iran v TurkeyW2-1Vanskap (Friendship)
17 Sep 1969Turkey v IranL4-0RCD Cup
20 Jan 1974Iran v TurkeyL0-1RCD Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

Ostad said:


> yes there 4 or 5 i think. actually i am not a basketball fan.
> 
> unfortunately i dont know about him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey*
> *Games won:*1
> *Games drawn:*2
> *Games lost:*4
> DateMatchResultScoreCompetition
> 28 May 1950Turkey v IranL6-1International
> 25 Jul 1965Iran v TurkeyD0-0International
> 16 Mar 1966Iran v TurkeyD0-0RCD Cup
> 26 Nov 1967Iran v TurkeyL0-1RCD Cup
> 09 Mar 1969Iran v TurkeyW2-1Vanskap (Friendship)
> 17 Sep 1969Turkey v IranL4-0RCD Cup
> 20 Jan 1974Iran v TurkeyL0-1RCD Cup



Hekimoğlu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Guys is this for real?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

olcayto said:


> Hekimoğlu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


thanks interesting story , by the way is this Aynalı Martin gun is still available _?_
ps: Aynalı is a mountain name in Tabriz lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

Ostad said:


> thanks interesting story , by the way is this Aynalı Martin gun is still available _?_
> ps: Aynalı is a mountain name in Tabriz lol.



Yeah, I just checked the net and yes antique versions are still for sale.

aynalı means mirrored.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Ostad said:


> thanks interesting story , by the way is this Aynalı Martin gun is still available _?_
> ps: Aynalı is a mountain name in Tabriz lol.



We have a lot of "oğlu"  Karacaoğlan is also famous, although as a folk poet rather then hero, there is also Dadaloğlu, a poem of him

Kalktı göç eyledi Avşar elleri
Ağır ağır giden eller bizimdir
Arap atlar yakın eder ırağı
Yüce dağdan aşan yollar bizimdir

Belimizde kılıncımız Kirmani
Taşa geçer mızrağımın temreni
Hakkımızda devlet etmiş fermanı
Ferman padişahın dağlar bizimdir

Dadaloğlum yarın kavga kurulur
Öter tüfek davlumbazlar vurulur
Nice koç yiğitler yere serilir
Ölen ölür kalan sağlar bizimdir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

olcayto said:


> Yeah, I just checked the net and yes antique versions are still for sale.
> 
> aynalı means mirrored.


thanks brah. the meaning is same in Azari too.

see you guys, i have to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Btw, "Güzgü" is used instead of "Ayna" in northern Azerbaijani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

I have spkoen to several Mongols and they said that we are brothers. They say that we are basically the same. We are both altaic and have alot of cultural similarities. Yurts , food etc.

But we are muslim they are Buddhist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> I have spkoen to several Mongols and they said that we are brothers. They say that we are basically the same. We are both altaic and have alot of cultural similarities. Yurts , food etc.
> 
> But we are muslim they are Buddhist



We are not the same. I made this drawing a while ago with the help of @telkon and by some research. I don't say it is definetly correct but it may give you idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ASQ-1918

Serpentine, somehow you forget to do your mod duties when it comes to your fellow compatriots. I mean how do you allow the continuous trolling of "prince" and "shapur"? The only subject they talk about is their race obsession, and as a rule they insult someone. At least for the sake of your own section do something about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@haman10 what happened to your Iran-Iraq project.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> Who is the figure in your avatar?


Nader Shah Afshar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

i think insulting turk and azeri minorities is a fooking habit of some people .
lotfan oghde haye koodaki khodetoono inja khali nakonid

peace .

@Ostad : ignore the fooking trolls brother  vali rast migofti , baazi ha kheyli butt hurt hastan .....

*Mod Edit*


Ostad said:


> @haman10 what happened to your Iran-Iraq project.?


aahh , baba zendegi daram ..... project kodoome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> i think insulting turk and azeri minorities is a fooking habit of some people .
> lotfan oghde haye koodaki khodetoono inja khali nakonid
> 
> peace .
> 
> @Ostad : ignore the fooking trolls brother  vali rast migofti , baazi ha kheyli butt hurt hastan .....
> 
> 
> STFU , and get the hell out of this thread .
> 
> 
> aahh , baba zendegi daram ..... project kodoome




mibini, man ongadr az in racist ha badam miad ke bazi vagtha ehsase racist boudan behem dast mideh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> mibini, man ongadr az in racist ha badam miad ke bazi vagtha ehsase racist boudan behem dast mideh.


ey baba .... vel kon 

ye 4 ta bache taze fahidan interneto ba che "I" minevisan oomadan vase ma shodan nazariye pardaz .

be har hal , khoda ru shokr tooye zendegi vaghe ie injoor adama ie nemibinim .

albate nemidoonam aadama inja rooye asli khodeshoono neshoon midan ya biroon ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ASQ-1918 said:


> Serpentine, somehow you forget to do your mod duties when it comes to your fellow compatriots. I mean how do you allow the continuous trolling of "prince" and "shapur"? The only subject they talk about is their race obsession, and as a rule they insult someone. At least for the sake of your own section do something about them.



Actually, I have been tolerant towards all of those who constantly flame threads or bring in racial hatred. not just one side, but both. But it seems they get even more stubborn in their trolling. Now all of them have received infractions.

I don't accept your allegation here for various reasons, but you are free to have your opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Serpentine said:


> Actually, I have been tolerant towards all of those who constantly flame threads or bring in racial hatred. not just one side, but both. But it seems they get even more stubborn in their trolling. Now all of them have received infractions.
> 
> I don't accept your allegation here for various reasons, but you are free to have your opinion.



I have been wondering for a long time but didn't bothered to ask before, who is the people in your avatar ? are they famous or something ?


----------



## haman10

thats the same kinda person who made US think triple times more before daring to think about attacking iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Actually, I have been tolerant towards all of those who constantly flame threads or bring in racial hatred. not just one side, but both. But it seems they get even more stubborn in their trolling. Now all of them have received infractions.
> 
> I don't accept your allegation here for various reasons, but you are free to have your opinion.


With all respect we all know that is not true. If you look deep in your heart you will also see you have double standards.


----------



## Targon

atatwolf said:


> With all respect we all know that is not true. If you look deep in your heart you will also see you have double standards.



He's not just stop it, he's doing his job good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Targon said:


> I have been wondering for a long time but didn't bothered to ask before, who is the people in your avatar ? are they famous or something ?



He is Abbas Babaie, F-14 and F-5 pilot and a hero in Iran-Iraq war.

Abbas Babaei - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



atatwolf said:


> With all respect we all know that is not true. If you look deep in your heart you will also see you have double standards.



I just looked deep in my heart and I'm assured that justice has prevailed regarding trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Kaan said:


> I have spkoen to several Mongols and they said that we are brothers. They say that we are basically the same. We are both altaic and have alot of cultural similarities. Yurts , food etc.
> 
> But we are muslim they are Buddhist


We were Buddhist/tengriist before we were muslim too.



Targon said:


> He's not just stop it, he's doing his job good.


Do you think you are a general? Who are you to give me commands?


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ey baba .... vel kon
> 
> ye 4 ta bache taze fahidan interneto ba che "I" minevisan oomadan vase ma shodan nazariye pardaz .
> 
> be har hal , khoda ru shokr tooye zendegi vaghe ie injoor adama ie nemibinim .
> 
> albate nemidoonam aadama inja rooye asli khodeshoono neshoon midan ya biroon ?


albateh biron az in forum ham sharayet hamineh.
Arabhaye jonob ham vazeshoun tagriban moshabehe.
vagti fek mikonam ke rayis jomhor US hata to amrica motavaled nashoude vali ina daran to garne 21 az nejadeh bartar sohabat mikonan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> I have been wondering for a long time but didn't bothered to ask before, who is the people in your avatar ? are they famous or something ?



Iranian war hero, pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> albateh biron az in forum ham sharayet hamineh.


 na baba ... dg injoori ha ham nist baw ..... ki barash moheme in chiza ....

baadesham , bezar 4 ta keyboard hero bian zer bezanan ..... vagheiat chize digarist 




Ostad said:


> vagti fek mikonam ke rayis jomhor US hata to amrica motavaled nashoude vali ina daran to garne 21 az nejadeh bartar sohabat mikonan...


rast migi bekhoda ......

be nazare man hamin chize sher ha albate kare amricast  enghad cherto pert tooye mahvare migan k 4 ta javoon mian nega mikonan jav gir mishan dige .....

vaghean aghab moonde an .



atatwolf said:


> With all respect we all know that is not true. If you look deep in your heart you will also see you have double standards.


with all due respect , this has nothing to do with you 

you're a guest , keep it low

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> albateh biron az in forum ham sharayet hamineh.
> Arabhaye jonob ham vazeshoun tagriban moshabehe.
> vagti fek mikonam ke rayis jomhor US hata to amrica motavaled nashoude vali ina daran to garne 21 az nejadeh bartar sohabat mikonan...



Shoma fek mikoni tohin haie ghomiati va kolli inja yek tarafe bud serfan? Man be 2 taraf infraction dadam, vali ensaf nist begin faghat yek nafar tohin kard. Shaiad ham post ha ro pak kardam sari shoma nadidi. Be har hal 2 taraf got what they deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

haman10 said:


> with all due respect , this has nothing to do with you


It doesn't have to do with me for me to say something about it. For us it doesn't matter if it is an Azeri or Turk. It is the same. When injustice is done we will stand tall. You got that right. Time to speak up.


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Shoma fek mikoni tohin haie ghomiati va kolli inja yek tarafe bud serfan? Man be 2 taraf infraction dadam, vali ensaf nist begin faghat yek nafar tohin kard. Shaiad ham post ha to pak kardam sari shoma nadidi. Be har half 2 taraf got what they deserved.


Serpentine aziz man nemigam ye taraf maasome va tarafeh dighe gonahkar. vali ta onjayi ke man didam tohineh nejadi ro in taraf shorou kard.dorosteh ya na?



haman10 said:


> na baba ... dg injoori ha ham nist baw ..... ki barash moheme in chiza ....
> 
> baadesham , bezar 4 ta keyboard hero bian zer bezanan ..... vagheiat chize digarist
> 
> 
> 
> rast migi bekhoda ......
> 
> be nazare man hamin chize sher ha albate kare amricast  enghad cherto pert tooye mahvare migan k 4 ta javoon mian nega mikonan jav gir mishan dige .....
> 
> vaghean aghab moonde an .
> 
> 
> with all due respect , this has nothing to do with you
> 
> you're a guest , keep it low


haman jan bazi ha kolan be bartarieh nejadi eteghad daran che inja che to jameh vaghei, va in masaleh zaman mibareh ta dorost sheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> It doesn't have to do with me for me to say something about it. For us it doesn't matter if it is an Azeri or Turk. It is the same. When injustice is done we will stand tall. You got that right. Time to speak up.



What happened ?


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> Serpentine aziz man nemigam ye taraf maasome va tarafeh dighe gonahkar. vali ta onjayi ke man didam tohineh nejadi ro in taraf shorou kard.dorosteh ya na?
> 
> 
> haman jan bazi ha kolan be bartarieh nejadi eteghad daran che inja che to jameh vaghei, va in masaleh zaman mibareh ta dorost sheh.



Na tuie on thread, @rmi5 postesh avalin bud ke pak shod chon @Sam1980 ro Pan-Persian supermacist khatab kard dar hali ke man tuie poste Sam kuchektarin asari az racism ya hata bi ehterami nemibinam. Ghablan chandin bar in tohin haro be karbara ignore kardam, vali mesle inke faidei nadasht.

Agar ham khasti postesh to ke pak kardam PM mikonam barat, ke bebini chi bude ghazie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> It doesn't have to do with me for me to say something about it. For us it doesn't matter if it is an Azeri or Turk. It is the same. When injustice is done we will stand tall. You got that right. Time to speak up.


look dear ,stand tall in your own section okey ? leave iranians alone .... got that ? we dont care abt stupid race of anybody .

do u see me posting in your section ? no ! and if i do , i know that i'm a guest there and i behave myself .

now , this thread is a place to chill out . i dont wanna read your STUPID troll posts . am i clear ? you are free to post non-crap material here 



Ostad said:


> haman jan bazi ha kolan be bartarieh nejadi eteghad daran che inja che to jameh vaghei, va in masaleh zaman mibareh ta dorost sheh.


bayad sabr kard dige ...... give them some time ....

but seriously i've never met such people in real life  i hope their numbers arent that high

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Na tuie on thread, @rmi5 postesh avalin bud ke pak shod chon @Sam1980 ro Pan-Persian supermacist khatab kard dar hali ke man tuie poste Sam kuchektarin asari az racism ya hata bi ehterami nemibinam. Ghablan chandin bar in tohin haro be karbara ignore kardam, vali mesle inke faidei nadasht.
> 
> Agar ham khasti postesh to ke pak kardam PM mikonam barat, ke bebini chi bude ghazie.


man az poste prince be invar ro khondam.



haman10 said:


> look dear ,stand tall in your own section okey ? leave iranians alone .... got that ? we dont care abt stupid race of anybody .
> 
> do u see me posting in your section ? no ! and if i do , i know that i'm a guest there and i behave myself .
> 
> now , this thread is a place to chill out . i dont wanna read your STUPID troll posts . am i clear ? you are free to post non-crap material here
> 
> 
> bayad sabr kard dige ...... give them some time ....
> 
> but seriously i've never met such people in real life  i hope their numbers arent that high


 albateh fek konam in time be omreh man gad nadeh vali be onam razi hastim.
ehtemalan bekhatereh ineh ke to mohite agaliyati zendegi nemekoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

haman10 said:


> look dear ,stand tall in your own section okey ? leave iranians alone .... got that ? we dont care abt *stupid race* of anybody .


Nice that you show how you think about Turkic peoples. Time for Serpetine to show his admin qualities..



> do u see me posting in your section ? no ! and if i do , i know that i'm a guest there and i behave myself .
> 
> now , this thread is a place to chill out . i dont wanna read your STUPID troll posts . am i clear ? you are free to post non-crap material here


Nobody forces you to post anywhere. I don't get your point. You should understand if farsi insult Turkic peoples, I don't care if it is your section or section on the moon. I'm coming to your house. You got that buddy? This is international forum and not farsi only forum.


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> man az poste prince be invar ro khondam.
> 
> 
> albateh fek konam in time be omreh man gad nadeh vali be onam razi hastim.
> ehtemalan bekhatereh ineh ke to mohite agaliyati zendegi nemekoni.
> 
> 
> albateh fek konam in time be omreh man gad nadeh vali be onam razi hastim.
> ehtemalan bekhatereh ineh ke to mohite agaliyati zendegi nemekoni.



Faghat khastam begam ke racism az tarafe har 2 bud, ke yek vaght injury bardasht nashe yek nafar dasht tohin mikard va on yeki serfan defa mikard. Omidvaram sue tafahomi pish naiumade bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Faghat khastam begam ke racism az tarafe har 2 bud, ke yek vaght injury bardasht nashe yek nafar dasht tohin mikard va on yeki serfan defa mikard. Omidvaram sue tafahomi pish naiumade bashe.


aslan be hich onavan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 got banned.


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> Nice that you show how you think about Turkic peoples.


You got me wrong again ..... what i meant was that we are past this stupid talk about race and racism 

forget it anyway . GTH



Ostad said:


> ehtemalan bekhatereh ineh ke to mohite agaliyati zendegi nemekoni.


nemidoonam vala ....

shayad male ine ke kermanshahi ha racist nistan  be har hal , kermanshahi ha aksaran kordan . ina ham aghaliatan va taze shahreshoon kheyli nesbat be shahr haie mesle tabriz va masalan ardebil under-developed hast .

mage nemidooni kermanshah mantagheye mahroome ? 

b har hal , gooshato beband !! darket mikonam va be onvane yek irani sharmande am az een etefagha .....

sharmande ...... man nemidoonam tooye mamlekat shia een cherto perta chiye be ham migim ?

khejalat nemikeshim mirim sine zani emam hossein ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> You got me wrong again ..... what i meant was that we are past this stupid talk about race and racism
> 
> forget it anyway . GTH
> 
> 
> nemidoonam vala ....
> 
> shayad male ine ke kermanshahi ha racist nistan  be har hal , kermanshahi ha aksaran kordan . ina ham aghaliatan va taze shahreshoon kheyli nesbat be shahr haie mesle tabriz va masalan ardebil under-developed hast .
> 
> mage nemidooni kermanshah mantagheye mahroome ?
> 
> b har hal , gooshato beband !! darket mikonam va be onvane yek irani sharmande am az een etefagha .....
> 
> sharmande ...... man nemidoonam tooye mamlekat shia een cherto perta chiye be ham migim ?
> 
> khejalat nemikeshim mirim sine zani emam hossein ?


sharmandeh nakon man shakhsan az shoma joz khobi nadidam. az gaza man familieh kermanshahi (asl na chini) daram.kheyli pesareh khobieh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> az gaza man familieh kermanshahi (asl na chini) daram.kheyli pesareh khobieh.


ee shoma ham midooni asl o chini dare  ? are maslan man kermanshahi asl nistam rastesho bekhai 

bache k boodam baazi vaghta behem migoftan bache sosool chon kordi balad naboodam  

hala az shookhi gozashte , age sare karet een tarafa oftad ( har kodoometoon @Serpentine , @mohsen , @kollang va baghiye )

behem begid ,bekhoda kheyli khoshhal misham shahro neshoonetoon bedam  hade aghalesh ine k dige hotel nemikhaid berid

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> ee shoma ham midooni asl o chini dare  ? are maslan man kermanshahi asl nistam rastesho bekhai
> 
> bache k boodam baazi vaghta behem migoftan bache sosool chon kordi balad naboodam
> 
> hala az shookhi gozashte , age sare karet een tarafa oftad ( har kodoometoon @Serpentine , @mohsen , @kollang va baghiye )
> 
> behem begid ,bekhoda kheyli khoshhal misham shahro neshoonetoon bedam  hade aghalesh ine k dige hotel nemikhaid berid



اتفاقا ما برنامه داریم با دوستان بیایم از استان آذربایجان غربی شروع کنیم بیایم پایین تا کردستان و کرمانشاه و لرستان وایلام و چهارمهال بختیاری رو بگردیم. شاید ازت راهنمایی خواستم برای جاهای دیدنی، ولی مزاحم نمیشیم ممنون٬ لطف داری.  :دی

@Ostad

شما ساکن تبریز هستی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ee shoma ham midooni asl o chini dare  ? are maslan man kermanshahi asl nistam rastesho bekhai
> 
> bache k boodam baazi vaghta behem migoftan bache sosool chon kordi balad naboodam
> 
> hala az shookhi gozashte , age sare karet een tarafa oftad ( har kodoometoon @Serpentine , @mohsen , @kollang va baghiye )
> 
> behem begid ,bekhoda kheyli khoshhal misham shahro neshoonetoon bedam  hade aghalesh ine k dige hotel nemikhaid berid


 kolan man ta hala ba harki az bache haye Kermanshah che to daneshgah che to biron. barkhord dashtam kheyli khon garm va afradeh ba mohabati boudan.
mamnoun Haman jan. same to you.



Serpentine said:


> اتفاقا ما برنامه داریم با دوستان بیایم از استان آذربایجان غربی شروع کنیم بیایم پایین تا کردستان و کرمانشاه و لرستان وایلام و چهار مهال بختیاری رو بگردیم. شاید ازت راهنمایی خواستم برای جاهای دیدنی، ولی مزاحم نمیشیم :دی
> 
> @Ostad
> 
> شما ساکن تبریز هستی؟


خوابگاه اگه ساکن حساب میشه بله

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> kolan man ta hala ba harki az bache haye Kermanshah che to daneshgah che to biron. barkhord dashtam kheyli khon garm va afradeh ba mohabati boudan.
> mamnoun Haman jan. same to you.
> 
> 
> خوابگاه اگه ساکن حساب میشه بله



پس احیانا دانشگاه سهند باید درس بخونی درسته؟یا شایدم ازاد. تهران هستین خودتون یعنی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> اتفاقا ما برنامه داریم با دوستان بیایم از استان آذربایجان غربی شروع کنیم بیایم پایین تا کردستان و کرمانشاه و لرستان وایلام و چهار مهال بختیاری رو بگردیم. شاید ازت راهنمایی ، خواستم برای جاهای دیدنی، ولی مزاحم نمیشیم ممنون٬ لطف داری.  :دی



na baba zahmat chiye .... ghadam range mikonid . albate khodet na doostat  just kidding .

har soali bood dar khedmatam .

khosh haatin (khosh oomadin be kordi )  

man mahaleye ******* mishinam , age biyay mibini ke ba kelas tarin mahalast inja  

hame pesara mian inja vase mokh zadan   biyay khooneye ma ba 1 tir 2 neshoon mizani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> پس احیانا دانشگاه سهند باید درس بخونی درسته؟یا شایدم ازاد. تهران هستین خودتون یعنی؟


من دانشگاه تبریز هستم .نه تهران نیستیم به شعاع 300 کیلومتری همون تبریز هستیم

@haman10 fek konam yekam ziadi address dadi farda Otubus dareh khonaton didi tajob nakon.ba bachehaye heyat mozahem mishim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> na baba zahmat chiye .... ghadam range mikonid . albate khodet na doostat  just kidding .
> 
> har soali bood dar khedmatam .
> 
> khosh haatin (khosh oomadin be kordi )
> 
> man mahaleye nobahar mishinam , age biyay mibini ke ba kelas tarin mahalast inja
> 
> hame pesara mian inja vase mokh zadan   biyay khooneye ma ba 1 tir 2 neshoon mizani



خوبه دیگه، حالا دخترای کرمانشاهی خوبن یا نه؟ یه وقت اونا مخ ما رو نزنن؟ 


Ostad said:


> من دانشگاه تبریز هستم .نه تهران نیستیم به شعاع 300 کیلومتری همون تبریز هستیم



خوب به سلامتی. میگم شما که احیانا فکر نکردی من مامور وزارت اطلاعاتم این سوالا رو میپرسم؟ اخه فقط هامان هست که سوالا رو دقیق جواب میده تو فروم. خوب دیگه تو شعاع ۳۰۰ کیلومتری تبریز ۱۰۰۰ سال هم بگردم نمیتونم پیدا و دستگیرت کنم.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> خوبه دیگه، حالا دخترای کرمانشاهی خوبن یا نه؟ یه وقت اونا مخ ما رو نزنن؟


are baba badbakhta !! khoshgelam tooshon ziade ha 
faghat mashin khooba ru biyar  man mashinamo vase hamin avaz kardam  mese inke mashin ziad doost daran 

JK 



Ostad said:


> @haman10 fek konam yekam ziadi address dadi farda Otubus dareh khonaton didi tajob nakon.ba bachehaye heyat mozahem mishim.


ghadamet rooye cheshm dadash , bekhoda bi tarof migam. khasti adress daghigho be serpentine PM mikonam , ke oonam be shoma PM kone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> خوبه دیگه، حالا دخترای کرمانشاهی خوبن یا نه؟ یه وقت اونا مخ ما رو نزنن؟
> 
> 
> خوب به سلامتی. میگم شما که احیانا فکر نکردی من مامور وزار اطلاعاتم این سوالا رو میپرسم؟ اخه فقط هامان هست که سوالا رو دقیق جواب میده. خوب دیگه تو شعاع ۳۰۰ کیلومتری تبریز ۱۰۰۰ سال هم بگردم نمیتونم پیدا و دستگیرت کنم.


فک نمیکنم دو تا مامور رو تو یه فروم بفرستن 
خونه ی ما ارومیه هست (اهل ارومیه نیستیم) خونه ی خودم سهند هستش. خوابگاه هم تبریز هر کدوم رو اومدین من در خدمتم مخصوصا خوابگاه

ps: @Serpentine gps coordinates ro ham mikhay befrestam.



haman10 said:


> are baba badbakhta !! khoshgelam tooshon ziade ha
> faghat mashin khooba ru biyar  man mashinamo vase hamin avaz kardam  mese inke mashin ziad doost daran
> 
> JK
> 
> 
> ghadamet rooye cheshm dadash , bekhoda bi tarof migam. khasti adress daghigho be serpentine PM mikonam , ke oonam be shoma PM kone


farda omadim dar nari Haman. jk, thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> farda omadim dar nari Haman




chashm , ghole midam dar naram  shoma biya , baghiyash ba man 

man dg khabam miad mese sag ..... good night bros

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> فک نمیکنم دو تا مامور رو تو یه فروم بفرستن
> خونه ی ما ارومیه هست (اهل ارومیه نیستیم) خونه ی خودم سهند هستش. خوابگاه هم تبریز هر کدوم رو اومدین من در خدمتم مخصوصا خوابگاه
> 
> ps: @Serpentine gps coordinates ro ham mikhay befrestam.


پس ترک ارومیه هستی یه جورایی. داماد ما هم ترک ارومیه هست، عروسامون هم ترک تبریز. کلا خانوادگی قرارداد بستیم با ترک ها. :دی. چند بار اومدم ارومیه، تبریز هم همینطور. دفعه بعد که اومدیم با قطار فامیل رو میاریم مزاحمتون میشیم، البته بعد از اینکه از خونه هامان اینا برگشتیم  ادرس جی پی اس رو هم بفرستی دیگه عالی میشه 

حالا که شما گفتی منم بگم. الان ساکن تهران هستیم، خودم متولد بوشهر هستم و پدر مادرم هم اصالتا خوزستانی. البته یک طرف جد مادریم لر محسوب میشه. 

PS: good night @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> chashm , ghole midam dar naram  shoma biya , baghiyash ba man
> 
> man dg khabam miad mese sag ..... good night bros


mamnoun manam beram bekhabam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> پس ترک ارومیه هستی. داماد ما هم ترک ارومیه هست، عروسامون هم ترک تبریز. کلا خانوادگی قرارداد بستیم با ترک ها. :دی. چند بار اومدم ارومیه، تبریز هم همینطور. دفعه بعد که اومدیم با قطار فامیل رو میاریم مزاحمتون میشیم، البته بعد از اینکه از خونه هامان اینا برگشتیم  ادرس جی پی اس رو هم بفرستی دیگه عالی میشه
> 
> حالا که شما گفتی منم بگم. الان ساکن تهران هستیم، خودم متولد بوشهر هستم و پدر مادرم هم اصالتا خوزستانی. البته یک طرف جد مادریم لر محسوب میشه.


che ( intra-iranial ) hastin   

mashalah az gharb ta jonoob keshvaro gereftin  

rasti man kheyli jeddi davatetoon kardam, ama shoma nemidoonam chera shookhi gereftid har do toun .....

chetoone shoma mohandesa ?  



Serpentine said:


> PS: good night





Ostad said:


> mamnoun manam beram bekhabam.


Tnx . good night to both of you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> پس ترک ارومیه هستی. داماد ما هم ترک ارومیه هست، عروسامون هم ترک تبریز. کلا خانوادگی قرارداد بستیم با ترک ها. :دی. چند بار اومدم ارومیه، تبریز هم همینطور. دفعه بعد که اومدیم با قطار فامیل رو میاریم مزاحمتون میشیم، البته بعد از اینکه از خونه هامان اینا برگشتیم  ادرس جی پی اس رو هم بفرستی دیگه عالی میشه
> 
> حالا که شما گفتی منم بگم. الان ساکن تهران هستیم، خودم متولد بوشهر هستم و پدر مادرم هم اصالتا خوزستانی. البته یک طرف جد مادریم لر محسوب میشه.


.
آقا لو رفتیم هامان مخفیگاهی چیزی داری من بیام یه دوسالی اونجا مخفی بشم

شما بیا قدمت رو چشم

ps; @Serpentine migam mode khobi hasti nago damadetoun yadet dadeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> mamnoun manam beram bekhabam.


Shab bekheir. 


haman10 said:


> che ( intra-iranial ) hastin
> 
> mashalah az gharb ta jonoob keshvaro gereftin
> 
> rasti man kheyli jeddi davatetoon kardam, ama shoma nemidoonam chera shookhi gereftid har do toun .....
> 
> chetoone shoma mohandesa ?



Are nesfe Iran male mast Alan.  mamnun, lotf dari. Kheili dust daram biam Kermanshah v Kurdistan ro bebinam. Albate ghablan sanandaj omadam, vali hameja ro natunestam bebinam. Ishala khastim biaim Kermanshah, ghablesh ye chan ta soal miporsam azat.

Manam dige beram bekhabam farda sob baiad beram namayeshgah ketab. Shabetun bekheir felan. 



Ostad said:


> .
> آقا لو رفتیم هامان مخفیگاهی چیزی داری من بیام یه دوسالی اونجا مخفی بشم
> 
> شما بیا قدمت رو چشم
> 
> ps; @Serpentine migam mode khobi hasti nago damadetoun yadet dadeh.



Lotfdari shoma. Tarif az khod nabashe, az kudaki khub budam asan.  Vali ensafan rabetam kheili khube ba damademun. Bishtar mesle refigh hastim ta famil. Chan bar azash khastam turki yad bede behem, vali ensafan sakhte age az bachegi yad nagiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan No that post wasn't the ban reason, I don't know who told you that, but there is no point in arguing why members are banned in an open discussion.

@TurAr If you don't want to get banned too, I think you should stop this.

@Prince of Persia If you go on with these races crap or genetic tests, you'll receive another infraction too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rahi2357

@Ostad @Serpentine @haman10
ay nakesa pas man chi?? jedi biayd tabestoon yejay keshvar gharar bezarim berim safa city faghat ghablesh hame doostan vasiatname benvisin yeho didi etela'at omad hamamoono kard too gooni bord  man az hamin halash hads mizanam serpentine too etela'ate alaki ke int'l mod nashode  ghara ghan ro ham ke khodesh goft man sar be nist kardam .maloom nist sare maha che balayi miare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@haman10 

Agha etefaghan manam havas kardam bade konkur beram tarafe kordestan o lorestan bara tafrih.delam hesabi havase chan pors dande kabab karde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Agha etefaghan manam havas kardam bade konkur beram tarafe kordestan o lorestan bara tafrih.delam hesabi havase chan pors dande kabab karde.




khosh oomadi dada ..... age kermanshaham sar zadi , berin dande kabab rezaee tooye taghe bostan 

fogholadast asan ..... ye chizi migam ye chizi mishnavi ..... 

aslan ye vazi !!!

faghat geroone la masab  



rahi2357 said:


> @Ostad @Serpentine @haman10
> ay nakesa pas man chi?? jedi biayd tabestoon yejay keshvar gharar bezarim berim safa city faghat ghablesh hame doostan vasiatname benvisin yeho didi etela'at omad hamamoono kard too gooni bord  man az hamin halash hads mizanam serpentine too etela'ate alaki ke int'l mod nashode  ghara ghan ro ham ke khodesh goft man sar be nist kardam .maloom nist sare maha che balayi miare


ey baw , hame miyan , shoma ham biya dige 

khosh oomadin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

وقتی تن دکتر شریعتی در گور می‌لرزد
*بعد از دست‌بوسی، نوبت به تقدیس رسید/ صالحی امیری: فاطمه، فاطمه است؛ پس هاشمی رفسنجانی هم هاشمی رفسنجانی است!*


> بنده بعد از نماز قلم دست گرفتم تا خیر مقدم یادداشت کنم اما به خود گفتم در حضور این عزیز(هاشمی) چه بگویم، دیدم قلم پاسخ مناسبی نمی‌دهد و یاد مرحوم دکتر شریعتی افتادم، "فاطمه، فاطمه است" پس هاشمی هم هاشمی است از این رو امیدوارم سلامت و سعادت همراه این عزیز باشد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

What is the reason why Friday is the only day off in Iran? It sounds tough, especially for the children in school...


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> What is the reason why Friday is the only day off in Iran? It sounds tough, especially for the children in school...


some schools are off thursdays too , namely NODET (national organization for developing exceptional talents) schools which are the best schools in iran .

anyway , we should keep up somehow ! we have rested before for 100 years ..... thats why we are 3rd world country ! a country in which egypt was once one of its provinces .

its time for us to wake up and push harder than anybody . so thats basically what we are trying to do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

انگار اين كويتي ها پرچم خودشونو با ما اشتباه گرفتند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> انگار اين كويتي ها پرچم خودشونو با ما اشتباه گرفتند




shayadam irano kheyli doost daran  

hala een koja hast ? midooni ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> shayadam irano kheyli doost daran
> 
> hala een koja hast ? midooni ?


Fekr konam Ye salone varzeshi to koweite...




Albate shayadam tu teameshun irani daran..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@Serpentine Niaz daram bahat sohbat kona. In private?


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> انگار اين كويتي ها پرچم خودشونو با ما اشتباه گرفتند





haman10 said:


> shayadam irano kheyli doost daran
> 
> hala een koja hast ? midooni ?


salam
in aks marbout mishe be : 


> ه گزارش شبکه خبری هزاره سومتیم فوتبال الکویت با برتری 4 بر 3 در ضربات پنالتی مقابل القادسیه توانست عنوان قهرمانی مسابقات امیر کاپ را کسب کند. جواد نکونام کاپیتان تیم ملی فوتبال ایران و بازیکن تیم الکویت بعد از این قهرمانی با پرچم کشورمان همراه با سایر همبازیانش به شادمانی پرداخت.


albate inam hast:
اعلام موجودیت انجمن دوستی ایران و کویت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sam1980 said:


> @Serpentine Niaz daram bahat sohbat kona. In private?


nice avatar , lol 

do u know what does it mean or u just think it looks cool dear ? aziat mikoni  ?


----------



## Sam1980

haman10 said:


> nice avatar , lol
> 
> do u know what does it mean or u just think it looks cool dear ? aziat mikoni  ?



Some Chinese punk was trolling me, I thought I should get back at him.

Its just a home blessing, nothing radical. Don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> @Ostad @Serpentine @haman10


I know you don't care (lol), but the caption is wrong. That's not in Japan, that's in British Columbia. It's in Vancouver with a BC license plate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@Abii You there?


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> @Abii You there?


Where? Vancouver? 

I grew up there, kind of (I was in Vancouver from the age of 12 to 24). In the summers it's the most beautiful major city in the world IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> Where? Vancouver?
> 
> I grew up there, kind of (I was in Vancouver from the age of 12 to 24). In the summers it's the most beautiful major city in the world IMO.



Lol... No I was asking if you're online!


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> Lol... No I was asking if you're online!


lol I thought so, but I was like "why would he ask me if I'm online or not, this isn't a chat room." looool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> lol I thought so, but I was like "why would he ask me if I'm online or not, this isn't a chat room." looool



Because I can't really see if you're online or not. You don't have any "indicator"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> Because I can't really see if you're online or not. You don't have any "indicator"


Well I am, what's up? I'm now dying to know why you asked and you're being a tease lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> Well I am, what's up? I'm now dying to know why you asked and you're being a tease lol


Lol... I just wanted to know. Because its like 3AM here and I'm supposed to sleep. And I see everyone is awake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Hi guys !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> ome schools are off thursdays too , namely NODET (national organization for developing exceptional talents) schools which are the best schools in iran .
> anyway , we should keep up somehow ! we have rested before for 100 years ..... thats why we are 3rd world country ! a country in which egypt was once one of its provinces .
> its time for us to wake up and push harder than anybody . so thats basically what we are trying to do



Excuse me but i don't believe in this. There is too much working and there is effective working.

I bet many researches had been done on this subject. I mean brits even researched for "how much fresh air should be supplied to office areas in order to keep efficiency level up while not exceedingly investing in HVAC systems / rising the maintance costs etc...

see CIBSE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> HVAC systems


HVAC systems ?

do they really use those ? we use them as air conditioners in Biological labs to prevent very very active and dangerous bacteria from spreading .

but in total , i agree with your terms but we cannot ignore the fact that as 3rd world countries , we should work harder .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> HVAC systems ?
> 
> do they really use those ? we use them as air conditioners in Biological labs to prevent very very active and dangerous bacteria from spreading .
> 
> but in total , i agree with your terms but we cannot ignore the fact that as 3rd world countries , we should work harder .



HVAC İS heating/ ventilating/air conditioning.

Many Buildings uses ventilation. Malls, Hospitals, Office Buildings, etc... In Biolabs HEPA or ULPA air filters used for sterile enviroment also exhaust air from rooms gets a special process to kill viruses bacterias etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rahi2357 said:


> Hi guys !



These over curious kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Classic example of akhoond inefficiency 

Iran has ~14 million dairy goats, but only produces 0.4 million MT of milk from them. France has 800,000 dairy goats, but produces 0.6 million MT of milk!!! 

Also, I was reading that 99% of butter in Iran is imported in bulk and simply packaged and sold as Iranian butter. The reason for this is the type of dairy cows that are in Iran. Iranian cows produce low fat milk which is useless for butter production. Farming is the world's oldest and simplest industry. When such inefficiencies and lack of technology exist even in farming, is it really any surprise that Iran is in such a bad shape?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

We are at same level as Somalia... congrats guys  be proud of your useless missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Fotol said:


> We are at same level as Somalia... congrats guys  be proud of your useless missiles




... we are as the same level as somalia in the number of goats we have  

give it a rest , sometimes you people become so pathetic that you spew / sorry puke shy@t all over the forum .....

seriously stop 

for real .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fotol

haman10 said:


> ... we are as the same level as somalia in the number of goats we have
> 
> give it a rest , sometimes you people become so pathetic that you spew / sorry puke shy@t all over the forum .....
> 
> seriously stop
> 
> for real .....



Actually we have about twice the number of their goats but still we are at their level. Isnt this shameful ?


----------



## jandk

Abii said:


> Classic example of akhoond inefficiency
> 
> Iran has ~14 million dairy goats, but only produces 0.4 million MT of milk from them. France has 800,000 dairy goats, but produces 0.6 million MT of milk!!!
> 
> Also, I was reading that 99% of butter in Iran is imported in bulk and simply packaged and sold as Iranian butter. The reason for this is the type of dairy cows that are in Iran. Iranian cows produce low fat milk which is useless for butter production. Farming is the world's oldest and simplest industry. When such inefficiencies and lack of technology exist even in farming, is it really any surprise that Iran is in such a bad shape?



Today I learned that India is good at producing goat milk


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jandk said:


> Today I learned that India is good at producing goat milk



ppl rarely drink goat milk here..


----------



## jandk

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ppl rarely drink goat milk here..



Goat milk tastes good


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> ... we are as the same level as somalia in the number of goats we have
> 
> give it a rest , sometimes you people become so pathetic that you spew / sorry puke shy@t all over the forum .....
> 
> seriously stop
> 
> for real .....


Haman, instead of dodging and dancing around the bush, saddle up and defend your mullahs. You know full well what he meant. 

You have 14 million goats producing .4 million MT of milk to France's 800K goats which produce 0.6 million MT of milk. Do you want me to punch in the numbers for you to see the insane ratio? Out of all the countries listed, Iran is the most inefficient in this area. 

This is one example, but a good one. Farming isn't exactly rocket science, but your akhoonds have managed to even **** this up! How, I have no idea. From manufacturing/farming to services, you name it, there's Somalia level inefficiencies and backwardness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Abii said:


> Haman, instead of dodging and dancing around the bush, saddle up and defend your mullahs. You know full well what he meant.
> 
> You have 14 million goats producing .4 million MT of milk to France's 800K goats which produce 0.6 million MT of milk. Do you want me to punch in the numbers for you to see the insane ratio? Out of all the countries listed, Iran is the most inefficient in this area.
> 
> This is one example, but a good one. Farming isn't exactly rocket science, but your akhoonds have managed to even **** this up! How, I have no idea. From manufacturing/farming to services, you name it, there's Somalia level inefficiencies and backwardness.



Maybe Iranians do not like goat milk and so don't bother getting it out


----------



## Abii

jandk said:


> Maybe Iranians do not like goat milk and so don't bother getting it out


These figures are for dairy goats. 

Similar inefficiencies exist across the board.


----------



## Sam1980

@Abii 






You have got to see this. Its funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

Abii said:


> These figures are for dairy goats.
> 
> Similar inefficiencies exist across the board.



Right. No doubt the mullah regime is a curse on Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> @Abii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to see this. Its funny.


lol I really think most guys are jealous of this kid. He's filthy rich and he's got girls at his feet. I didn't even know who he was until a couple of years ago, but his music sounds like every other shitty mainstream garbage pop catered towards teenagers. So it's not the music, it's Justin himself that a lot of jealous guys hate. 

Sorry for the rant, but I had to stick up for my fellow Canadian lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> lol I really think most guys are jealous of this kid. He's filthy rich and he's got girls at his feet. I didn't even know who he was until a couple of years ago, but his music sounds like every other shitty mainstream garbage pop catered towards teenagers. So it's not the music, it's Justin himself that a lot of jealous guys hate.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I had to stick up for my fellow Canadian lol



Its fine man  You know the other day, I was at the gym and you know our gym is actually a professional gym (douchebag hangout) and you know everybody is pumped and has this macho attitude and all of a sudden we are hearing: Baby... baby... baby... Oh... from the gym speakers. It was a big WTF moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> Its fine man  You know the other day, I was at the gym and you know our gym is actually a professional gym (douchebag hangout) and you know everybody is pumped and has this macho attitude and all of a sudden we are hearing: Baby... baby... baby... Oh... from the gym speakers. It was a big WTF moment


lol I can imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Abii said:


> lol I can imagine.



You know, the main reason some people hate him is because his lack of class, and also the guy's balls hadn't dropped yet and he was signing about love and shit. I'm not saying he is not talented, he definitely is, but there are other people out there, like him or even better than him who don't have the luxury of corporate sponsorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

Abii said:


> Haman, instead of dodging and dancing around the bush, saddle up and defend your mullahs. You know full well what he meant.
> 
> You have 14 million goats producing .4 million MT of milk to France's 800K goats which produce 0.6 million MT of milk. Do you want me to punch in the numbers for you to see the insane ratio? Out of all the countries listed, Iran is the most inefficient in this area.
> 
> This is one example, but a good one. Farming isn't exactly rocket science, but your akhoonds have managed to even **** this up! How, I have no idea. From manufacturing/farming to services, you name it, there's Somalia level inefficiencies and backwardness.



Hezbollahis think that when we criticize it is because that we are traitors (LOL) but they dont understand that we care more for the country, that we want to be nr.1 in everything. Grow some brain cells, idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Fotol said:


> Hezbollahis think that when we criticize it is because that we are traitors (LOL) but they dont understand that we care more for the country, that we want to be nr.1 in everything. Grow some brain cells, idiots.


yek kalame ham farsi harf bezan dore ham bekhandim asb aabi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sam1980 said:


> You have got to see this. Its funny.


that was awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fotol

haman10 said:


> yek kalame ham farsi harf bezan dore ham bekhandim asb aabi



Well, your character is more like a asb aabi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Fotol said:


> Well, your character is more like a asb aabi


took you long enough , kale pook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> that was awesome


they are funny but they are racist, search for ahmed&salim Ahmadinejad... video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fotol

haman10 said:


> took you long enough , kale pook



Well, i think you are the kale pook since you got angry for Iran having less efficiency then Somalia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> they are funny but they are racist, search for ahmed&salim Ahmadinejad... video.


oops , that was so phooked up .

Tnx , you've always been an eye opener

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> oops , that was so phooked up .
> 
> Tnx , you've always been an eye opener


you are welcome. no need to mention they are zio.
___________________________________________________________





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=561680580617105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Mind your own business, Kitty!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=561177487334081

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=561680930617070










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=561681310617032





.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

*از موسس جهاد نکاح رونمایی شد!*
«محمد العریفی» که فتوای جنجالی جهاد نکاح را صادر کرده است بعد از اینکه فتوای او در محافل عربی و اسلامی جنجال به پا کرد، حرفش را پس گرفت و در چندین تریبون، به صورت رسمی مدعی شد که وی چنین فتوایی را صادر نکرده است.
«محمد العریفی» از مفتی های سرشناس وهابیت عربستان، در آخرین اظهارات خود مدعی شد که معاویه بن ابی سفیان، مؤسس سنت حسنه ی جهاد نکاح است.

به گزارش تسنیم، محمد العریفیاین مفتی وهابی گفت: «در جنگ صفین، مشاور اسلام عمربن عاص، این پیشنهاد را به دایی ما معاویه داد، دایی ما شخصاً دستور داد که زنان شوهردار و بلکه تمامی زنان، برای جهاد به صفین بیایند، تا که بتوانند به سربازان اسلام کمک کنند.»

«محمد العریفی» که فتوای جنجالی جهاد نکاح را صادر کرده است بعد از اینکه فتوای او در محافل عربی و اسلامی جنجال به پا کرد، حرفش را پس گرفت و در چندین تریبون، به صورت رسمی مدعی شد که وی چنین فتوایی را صادر نکرده است.

در حالی که العریفی پس از جنجال به پا شده فتوای خود را پس گرفته، کسانی که این فتوا موجب خرسندی آنان شده و به آن عمل می کنند، به حرام شدن آن متقاعد نشدند و هنوز هم برخی از مفتی های کینه توز همچون «شیخ خباب مروان الحمد» و «ناصر العمر» افکار سلفی و وهابی خود را به تروریست های سوریه القا می کنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

*ماجرای جالب شرکت بیان و فتا*
شرکت دانش بنیان "بیان" از موفق ترین شرکت های دانش بنیان ایرانی در حوزه فناوری اطلاعات است که برگزاری مسابقه برنامه نویسی بین المللی توسط این مجموعه در سال گذشته ، آن را در میان برنامه نویسان بین المللی نیز مشهور کرد.

ماه گذشته نیز درحالی که همه نهادهای مسؤول کشور خواب بودند، شرکت بیان با اطلاع رسانی به موقع مدیران وب سایت ها و کاربران ایرانی را، از خطر آسیب پذیری بی سابقه اینترنتی با نام "خونریزی قلبی" مطلع کرد و بلافاصله ابزاری رایگان برای شناسایی این حفره امنیتی ارائه داد.

بیان ، سرویس پیشرفته وبلاگ نویسی هم ارائه می کند که عمدتاً افراد فرهیخته و دانشگاهی در آن عضو هستند.

اخیراً ماجرای جالبی بین بیان و پلیس فتا رخ داده که در وبلاگ رسمی بیان مستنداً بدان پرداخته شده است. ماجرا از آنجا آغاز شد که پلیس فتا از بیان می خواهد اطلاعات یکی از کاربران را در اختیارش قرار دهد که موضوع با مخالفت این مجموعه مواجه می شود و ... .

پایبندی به رسالت شرکت بیان در حفظ حریم خصوصی کاربران، نیازمند تخصص در دو حوزه فنی و حقوقی است. از این رو یکی از جنبه های کاری سخت، وقت گیر و پرهزینه در شرکت بیان فعالیت های تخصصی واحد حقوقی شرکت است. فعالیت های مستمری که کاربران ما عموما از آن بی خبرند. مکاتبات زیر نمونه ای از این تلاشها برای صیانت از حقوق کاربران بیان است.








بسمه تعالی

از :پلیس فضای تولید و تبادل اطلاعات ناجا
به : مدیریت محترم شرکت بیان
موضوع : استعلام

سلام علیکم
با صلوات بر محمدو آل محمد(ص) و با احترام؛

خواهشمند است دستور فرمایید به قید فوریت Log مربوط به مشخصات ایمیل
اعلامی به قید فوریت جهت بهره برداری لازم به این پلیس اعلام دارند./

***********.blog.ir









باسمه تعالی

جناب آقای سرتیب سید کمال هادیانفر
ریاست محترم پلیس فضای تولید و تبادل اطلاعات ناجا
با سلام و احترام،

ضمن تقدیر و تشکر از تلاشهای شما و همکاران شما در نیروی انتظامی برای تامین امنیت شهروندان، پیرو نامه مورخ ۱۳۹۳/۲/۱ به شماره ۱۵/۹۳/۱۴/۴۴ و تماس های مکرر بعدی مبنی بر درخواست اطلاعات یکی از کاربران شرکت بیان، موارد ذیل را به استحضار می رسانم:
۱. قطعا یکی از پایه های اصلی برای حفظ امنیت کاربران در فضای مجازی، حفظ حریم خصوصی آنها است.
۲. قانون جرایم رایانه ای مصوب ۱۳۸۸/۳/۵ مجلس شورای اسلامی، در ۱۳۸۸/۳/۲۰ توسط شورای نگهبان تایید شده و رسمیت یافته است و رعایت آن برای همه ضروری است و تخلف از آن قابل پیگرد قانونی است.
۳. مطابق مواد ۲۱ الی ۲۳ قانون جرایم رایانه ای، شرکت ها تنها مکلف به پاسخگویی به ۲ مرجع هستند: کارگروه تعیین مصادیق مجرمانه و مقام قضایی رسیدگی کننده به پرونده.
۴. قید "رسیدگی کننده به پرونده" در مواد مذکور نیز بیانگر آن است که حتما باید قبلا در اثر شکایت، پرونده ای تشکیل شده باشد و تنها مقام قضایی رسیدگی کننده به "همان پرونده" صلاحیت لازم را دارا خواهد بود.
۵. از آنجا که در قانون مذکور پلیس فتا جزو مراجع ذیصلاح ذکر نشده است، چنین درخواستی مسلما غیرقانونی است.
۶. رویه ثابت شرکت بیان نیز همواره عمل در چارچوب قانون بوده است.
۷. اگر فرد یا شرکتی بدون طی مراحل قانونی فوق الذکر اطلاعات کاربران را در اختیار پلیس فتا قرار داده است، قطعا تخلف کرده و استناد مامورین پلیس فتا به رویه شرکت های متخلف مایه تعجب و تاسف است.
۸. قبلا در مورد موارد مشابه اطلاع داده بودیم که در صورت تکرار هرگونه درخواست غیرقانونی مجبور به پیگیری حقوقی و اجتماعی مساله خواهیم شد.
۹. امیدواریم پلیس فتا خود هرچه سریعتر اقدام به پیگیری مساله و برخورد انضباطی با ماموران خاطی و اصلاح رویه های اشتباه نماید.
۱۰. از آنجا که پیگیری این مساله توسط پلیس فتا بیش از ۲ هفته جریان داشته است، واحد حقوقی شرکت بیان آمادگی دارد تا شرح کامل تری از این مساله را در اختیار مراجع قضایی، ریاست پلیس فتا و نیز بازرسی نیروی انتظامی قرار دهد.
۱۱. قطعا رعایت حقوق کاربران و حفظ اطلاعات شخصی و حریم خصوص آنها نیازمند فرهنگ سازی گسترده در بین کاربران، شرکت های ارائه دهنده خدمات و همه مسولان و متولیان کشور عزیزمان ایران است.







بسمه تعالی

از :پلیس فضای تولید و تبادل اطلاعات ناجا
به : مدیریت محترم شرکت بیان
موضوع : در متن



سلام علیکم
با صلوات بر محمدوآل محمد(ص) و با احترام؛
در پاسخ به نامه شماره پ/۳۹۰ مورخه ۱۳۹۳/۲/۶ به اطلاع می رساند مامورین این پلیس طی تماس تلفنی با مدیریت آن شرکت درخواست خود را مبنی براستعلام وبلاگ مطروحه به صورت تلفنی اعلام که مقرر گردید موارد درخواستی به صورت مکتوب ارسال گردد تا بررسی های مربوط به مصادیق مجرمانه در خصوص آن اعمال شود و طی نامه شماره ۱۵/۹۳/۱۴/۴۴ مورخه ۱۳۹۳/۲/۱ به آن شرکت اعلام شد،با پیگیری صورت گرفته مبنی بر پاسخ استعلام، مدیریت آن مجموعه اذعان داشته وبلاگ مذکوردارای محتوای مجرمانه نبوده واستعلام نیازمند دستورقضایی می باشدکه مامور مذکور اعلام داشته درصورتیکه نیاز به دستور قضایی می باشد به صورت مکتوب اعلام تا اقدام بعدی صورت پذیرد. همچنین در خصوص بند ۸ نامه آن شرکت در صورت وجود مستندات مبنی بر تکرار اینگونه موارد به این پلیس اعلام تا پیگیری لازم صورت پذیرد. /





باسمه تعالی

جناب آقای سرتیب سید کمال هادیانفر
ریاست محترم پلیس فضای تولید و تبادل اطلاعات ناجا
با سلام و احترام،

در پاسخ به نامه شماره ۴۴/۹۳/۱۴/۴۴ مورخ ۱۳۹۳/۲/۱۰ ، لازم به ذکر است که توضیحات و مستندات مربوط به تخلفات و درخواست های غیرقانونی و نیز ******** ، به نماینده جنابعالی که حضورا به شرکت بیان مراجعه کرده بود تحویل داده شد و رسید اخذ گردید.
جای تاسف است که پرسنل شما با تعجب از ما می پرسیدند که"ما هرچه بررسی کردیم نفهمیدیم شما به کجا وصلید و پشتتان به کجا گرم است که جرات می کنید با پلیس کل کل کنید!" و پاسخ شنیده اند که "به برکت جمهوری اسلامی و خونهای پاک شهیدان، قانون، پشتوانه تک تک شهروندان است، البته اگر به حقوق خود آشنا باشند".
اگر قانون از سوی مجریان آن مورد بی مهری قرار گیرد و لازمه استناد به قانون و استفاده از حقوق قانونی اتصال به نهادهای خاص باشد، "بیان" به عنوان یک شرکت خصوصی مستقل، قطعا ترجیح خواهد داد فعالیت های خود را هرچه سریعترخاتمه دهد که ان شاء الله چنین نخواهد شد.
همچنین لازم است مطلع باشید در نمایشگاه رسانه های دیجیتال در مصلی تهران، ***************** **********************
امیدوارم با تجدید نظر بنیادی در رویه های کاری و استخدامی پلیس فتا، شاهد نقش آفرینی این نیرو در رشد فرهنگی و سلامت و امنیت فضای مجازی کشور به مفهوم واقعی آن باشیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

haman10 said:


> that was awesome



They make fun of Jews too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

*قوانین القاعده در سوریه: از مالیات مسیحیان تا الزام به مخفی کردن ابروهای آرایش شده!*
مسیحی ها ملزم به امضای تعهدنامه پرداخت جزیه به داعش اند که مقدار آن 13 گرم طلاست...آرایشگاه های مردانه تعطیل هستند. جوانان مرد حق آرایش موی خود به شیوه های مدرن یا استفاده از هر نوع مواد افزودنی به موی خود ندارند.



گروه های نزدیک به القاعده در مناطقی از سوریه، قوانین سختگیرانه ای را علیه مردم اعمال می کنند.

به گزارشعصر ایران، روزنامه النهار چاپ بیروت با انتشار گزارشی، به برخی دستورات و قوانین سختگیرانه گروه افراط گرای اسلامی داعش (دولت اسلامی عراق و شام ) در مناطق تحت کنترل خود در سوریه پرداخت. این گروه نزدیک به شبکه القاعده است.

افرادی که این قوانین را رعایت نکنند با مجازات های شدیدی روبه رو می شوند.

تاکنون بارها روایت ها، فیلم ها و عکس هایی از برخوردهای شدید و سختگیرانه ماموران داعش با مردم عادی در مناطقی تحت کنترل خود از جمله شهر رقه و حومه ادلب در سوریه منتشر شده است.

بخشی از این قوانین سختگیرانه به این شرح منتشر شده است:

1- زنان و دختران باید نقاب سیاه رنگ ضخیم بر صورت خود بیاندازند. در صورتی که این نقاب، ضخیم نباشد، فرد بازداشت می شود.

برخی منابع آگاه می گویند به همین دلیل تاکنون شمار زیادی از زنان و دختران در شهر الرقه سوریه توسط ماموران داعش دستگیر شده اند.

2- اجبار مسیحی ها به امضای تعهدنامه پرداخت جزیه به داعش. مقدار آن 13 گرم طلا برای ثروتمندان مسیحی و 25 درصد آن برای فقرای مسیحی است. نصب یا ترسیم صلیب یا استفاده از بلندگو در مراسم های مذهبی مسیحی ها ممنوع است.

3- آرایش صورت زنان و دختران به ویژه آرایش ابرو نباید از پشت نقاب مشخص باشد. در غیر این صورت با بازداشت و مجازات شلاق روبه رو می شوند.

4- زنان و مردان در مکان های عمومی و ادارات نباید مختلط باشند. زنان حق ندارند بدون حضور محرم مرد وارد خیابان شوند . آنها همچنین بدون حضور محرم مرد حق سوار شدن به تاکسی را ندارند.

5- ممنوعیت پوشیدن لباس جین برای زنان و دختران.

6- ممنوعیت مصرف دخانیات شامل سیگار و قلیان.

7- آرایشگاه های مردانه تعطیل هستند. جوانان مرد حق آرایش موی خود به شیوه های مدرن یا استفاده از هر نوع مواد افزودنی به موی خود ندارند.

8- تعطیلی خیاطی های زنانه در صورت مشاهده حضور مردان در آنجا. ممنوعیت مراجعه زنان به پزشکان مرد.

9- ممنوعیت فروش سی دی های موسیقی و وسایل و آلات موسیقی. پخش موسیقی طرب آمیز در خودروها، اتوبوس ها و همه مکان ها ممنوع است. نصب عکس های زنان و مردان در ویترین و پیشخوان مغازه ها ممنوع است.

10- مغازه داران باید 10 دقیقه قبل از اذان، مغازه خود را تعطیل کنند. اگر کسی به هنگام نماز، مغازه اش باز باشد مورد مجازات قرار می گیرد.

11- هر فردی حاضر در خیابان ها به هنگام اذان باید به مسجد برود و کسی حق تاخیر ندارد. افراد مسلمان باید در مسجد دیده شوند.

12- بکار بردن کلمه داعش ممنوع است و همه باید از عبارت دولت اسلامی عراق و شام استفاده کنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

where are you???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@Prince of Persia Havaset bashe khodeto ban nakoni.


----------



## Prince of Persia

Sam1980 said:


> @Prince of Persia Havaset bashe khodeto ban nakoni.



It's okay man, I don't care. This forum is a joke anyway. There is never any serious discussions going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Prince of Persia said:


> It's okay man, I don't care. This forum is a joke anyway. There is never any serious discussions going on.



What do you expect? Anyway, bargard age ban shodi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

@Sam1980 Hi, Are you 100% Iranian (Originally)? Just asking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Gilamard said:


> @Sam1980 Hi, Are you 100% Iranian (Originally)? Just asking



No. My father is of American (Irish-American) origin. But I'm personally new to US myself. My parents left for Australia before I was born, so I have Australian citizenship, I got US citizenship from my father's side and Iranian citizenship from my mother's side. I have been to Iran right before I came here last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

Sam1980 said:


> No. My father is of American (Irish-American) origin. But I'm personally new to US myself. My parents left for Australia before I was born, so I have Australian citizenship, I got US citizenship from my father's side and Iranian citizenship from my mother's side. I have been to Iran right before I came here last year.



Good  You've been in Iran only once in your life??
Btw your persian is really good dude, how comes? Specially given the fact that only your mother is Iranian and that you aren't born in Iran. You should be proud of that :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Gilamard said:


> Good  You've been in Iran only once in your life??
> Btw your persian is really good dude, how comes? Specially given the fact that only your mother is Iranian and that you aren't born in Iran. You should be proud of that :p



3 Times. 

2004 
2005
2013 

I studied at Ryde Persian School. 
Ryde Persian School | Let's Learn Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Sam1980 said:


> 3 Times.
> 
> 2004
> 2005
> 2013
> 
> I studied at Ryde Persian School.
> Ryde Persian School | Let's Learn Persian


Does your father love Iranian culture? You are one in a million type person it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Azizam said:


> Does your father love Iranian culture? You are one in a million type person it seems.



Yes. He does. But that's not the reason he married my mother 
Oh, hardly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sam1980 said:


> No. My father is of American (Irish-American) origin. But I'm personally new to US myself. My parents left for Australia before I was born, so I have Australian citizenship, I got US citizenship from my father's side and Iranian citizenship from my mother's side. I have been to Iran right before I came here last year.


cool combination 

paas bayad havesemoon bashe az amrica kheyli bad nagim dige ?


----------



## -SINAN-

@Serpentine 

Mate, did you locked this Iranian Empires and Dynasties | Page 8 thread because of our guys ? 

I mean.... i felt bad about it. Like because of us, Iranian members being punished... i can talk to our guys to keep out of the thread if you consider to re-open it.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sam1980 said:


> Yes. He does. But that's not the reason he married my mother
> Oh, hardly.



Interesting man ,

What do you think are the difference of your paternal and maternal relatives ?

I mean how do they treat you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Interesting man ,
> 
> What do you think are the difference of your paternal and maternal relatives ?
> 
> I mean how do they treat you ?


maternal relatives , like all of us  khale and dai  very cool ..... 

but paternal relatives like american uncle ? seriously ? 

just kidding



Sinan said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Mate, did you locked this Iranian Empires and Dynasties | Page 8 thread because of our guys ?
> 
> I mean.... i felt bad about it. Like because of us, Iranian members being punished... i can talk to our guys to keep out of the thread if you consider to re-open it.


its okey , almost every thread in our section ends up being trolled in .

that thread started to be about turkey and turkish dynasties from post 4 ......

i mean are u serious @Kaan ? for god's sake you're a mod ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> maternal relatives , like all of us  khale and dai  very cool .....
> 
> but paternal relatives like american uncle ? seriously ?
> 
> just kidding
> 
> 
> its okey , almost every thread in our section ends up being trolled in .
> 
> that thread started to be about turkey and turkish dynasties from post 4 ......
> 
> i mean are u serious @Kaan ? for god's sake you're a mod ....


For real bro. It was late at night and I didn't feel like debating so I called in the azeris to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

who agrees with my avatar?? i'm sure @Kaan and @Serpentine agree  how about others?

@Sam1980 everybody asking you sth  so now it's my turn to ask you. i'm curious recently somewhere in this thread you asked a user how to solve jehovah's witnesses disturbance.. and you had sleeping problem with that. i really didn't get that. what did you mean ?? jehovah witnesses refers to sth from the dark world or that's just a religious group who pray loudly at saturday mornings??  or sth else?? i know it's non of my business  but i can't get it out of my mind sorry.

anybody remember this game?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gilamard

rahi2357 said:


> who agrees with my avatar?? i'm sure @Kaan and @Serpentine agree  how about others?
> 
> @Sam1980 everybody asking you sth  so now it's my turn to ask you. i'm curious recently somewhere in this thread you asked a user how to solve jehovah's witnesses disturbance.. and you had sleeping problem with that. i really didn't get that. what did you mean ?? jehovah witnesses refers to sth from the dark world or that's just a religious group who pray loudly at saturday mornings??  or sth else?? i know it's non of my business  but i can't get it out of my mind sorry.
> 
> anybody remember this game?



 

My cousins bought me this game during my vacations in Iran long time ago. I don't even remember if I managed to finish the game lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sam1980

rahi2357 said:


> who agrees with my avatar?? i'm sure @Kaan and @Serpentine agree  how about others?
> 
> @Sam1980 everybody asking you sth  so now it's my turn to ask you. i'm curious recently somewhere in this thread you asked a user how to solve jehovah's witnesses disturbance.. and you had sleeping problem with that. i really didn't get that. what did you mean ?? jehovah witnesses refers to sth from the dark world or that's just a religious group who pray loudly at saturday mornings??  or sth else?? i know it's non of my business  but i can't get it out of my mind sorry.
> 
> anybody remember this game?



Sure. Well, Jehovah's witnesses are people who come knocking on your door and want to drag you to Church. 



haman10 said:


> cool combination
> 
> paas bayad havesemoon bashe az amrica kheyli bad nagim dige ?



Man adam ehsasi nistam aziz. Vali age az yek chizi to in donya badam biad Russian ha hast.



S00R3NA said:


> Interesting man ,
> 
> What do you think are the difference of your paternal and maternal relatives ?
> 
> I mean how do they treat you ?



I'm not really in contact with any of them.
But they're both cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Sam1980 said:


> Sure. Well, Jehovah's witnesses are people who come knocking on your door and want to drag you Church.


Act like you are even more fanatic than them.

By the way, do people who work for Jehovah's witnesses get paid? If they get paid, that must be the easiest job in the world.


----------



## Sam1980

Azizam said:


> Act like you are even more fanatic than them.
> 
> By the way, do people who work for Jehovah's witnesses get paid? If they get paid, that must be the easiest job in the world.



LOL. Last time I told the guy that I'm Christian and since then they didn't knock on my door.
I don't know? Probably?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Azizam Do you Lankans have any familiarity with Sanskrit language. Also, many Buddhist scriptures were written in Pali and Prakrit.



Sam1980 said:


> LOL. Last time I told the guy that I'm Christian and since then they didn't knock on my door.
> I don't know? Probably?



What religion do you follow.


----------



## Azizam

INDIC said:


> @Azizam Do you Lankans have any familiarity with Sanskrit language. Also, many Buddhist scriptures were written in Pali and Prakrit.


As far as I know our language evolved from Sanskrit. As I know majority of the words of traditional Sinhalese are either Sanskrit or closely related to Sanskrit.


----------



## INDIC

Azizam said:


> As far as I know our language evolved from Sanskrit. As I know majority of the words of traditional Sinhalese are either Sanskrit or closely related to Sanskrit.



I know it but do you study it as a separate language. In North India, we mainly take Sanskrit as the third language in school. What about Pali and Prakrit.


----------



## Azizam

INDIC said:


> I know it but do you study it as a separate language. In North India, we mainly take Sanskrit as the third language in school. What about Pali and Prakrit.


No, we don't study any of the ancient languages. For people who study Buddhism as a degree have to learn Pali. Is it compulsory to learn Sanskrit in school there?


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


>



This chart seems interesting, people in India rear goat mainly for their meat, dairy is mainly buffaloes or cows.


----------



## INDIC

Azizam said:


> No, we don't study any of the ancient languages. For people who study Buddhism as a degree have to learn Pali. Is it compulsory to learn Sanskrit in school there?



It depends the way it implemented but largely a compulsory subject. I studied in CBSE and Sanskrit was compulsory for 4 years, after that only two languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> @Sam1980 everybody asking you sth  so now it's my turn to ask you. i'm curious recently somewhere in this thread you asked a user how to solve jehovah's witnesses disturbance.. and you had sleeping problem with that. i really didn't get that. what did you mean ?? jehovah witnesses refers to sth from the dark world or that's just a religious group who pray loudly at saturday mornings??  or sth else?? i know it's non of my business  but i can't get it out of my mind sorry.


They're basically a civilized version of our basijis (but just as annoying). They're bible thumpers. They go house to house to try and get people come to church or convert you to Christianity, stand outside malls during Christmas and hand out bibles etc... It's funny, they dress up super nice (wear suits and ties) and are extremely polite to maximize results, but short of punching them in the face, people treat them like they're criminals loool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Gilamard said:


> My cousins bought me this game during my vacations in Iran long time ago. I don't even remember if I managed to finish the game lol


i was a third grade elementary student and became no.1 of school when i got my first pc from parents and i bought this game. i remember that was windows 95 era  i really enjoyed the game that time. it had some magical space i never experienced it again.



Sam1980 said:


> Sure. Well, Jehovah's witnesses are people who come knocking on your door and want to drag you Church.



oh knockers! tell them your name is ibrahim and you used to be a rebel soldier in syria and if they knock your door again their church may explode soon  lol



Abii said:


> They go house to house to try and get people come to church or convert you to Christianity, stand outside malls during Christmas and hand out bibles etc... It's funny, they dress up super nice (wear suits and ties) and are extremely polite to maximize results, but short of punching them in the face, people treat them like they're criminals loool



interesting .these guys always trying to change others while they can't even change themselves. as hard as they try to make you a disciple of sth , they make you a hater.more they push more we run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

INDIC said:


> What religion do you follow.



None.



rahi2357 said:


> oh knockers! tell them your name is ibrahim and you used to be a rebel soldier in syria and if they knock your door again their church may explode soon lol



Sure. Within the hour I'll have to give a Gitmo "hotel" a visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Sam1980 said:


> None.



I kinda gathered that you do have some Jewish background, though as you said you don't consider yourself a follower of any religion. I've always wondered, what is it like to have some Jewish background and still socialize with Muslims?

My impression is that most Iranians, and Persians in particular, are not that hostile towards Jews. Arabs, however, are just way too much when it comes to Jews. They are very irrational about them mainly because of Israel. The Israel issue made them think that a fight between an ant and a cockroach is a Jewish conspiracy.


----------



## Sam1980

Full Moon said:


> I kinda gathered that you do have some Jewish background, though as you said you don't consider yourself a follower of any religion. I've always wondered, what is it like to have some Jewish background and still socialize with Muslims?



I don't discriminate against any religion. As long as you are not trying to shove your beliefs down my throat, I don't have any problem with anybody.



Full Moon said:


> My impression is that most Iranians, and Persians in particular, are not that hostile towards Jews. Arabs, however, are just way too much when it comes to Jews. They are very irrational about them mainly because of Israel. The Israel issue made them think that a fight between an ant and a cockroach is a Jewish conspiracy.



Its because of 3rd world mentality some people have, its not limited to Iranians necessarily. Most of middle-east problem right now is cultural, right people are not getting the jobs, people in power are doing special favors to certain relatives by giving them jobs they know they can't handle and they know there are better candidates available for those jobs, so obviously those with better credentials won't get the jobs and therefore you'll have waste of talents, brain drain, you name it, etc.

I'm not saying such issues are only limited to middle-east, in developed countries you could see them as well (interestingly among middle-easterners also). So you have to understand sociological issues are to be blamed, sociological issues (as mentioned) will lead to inefficiency, corruption and eventually people will try to blame others..

And of course there are times when stupidities (superstitions, etc.) are observed by others, and they'll try to exploit them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> None.



Ok.


----------



## mohsen

Galaxy NOTE 3 versus Canon 5D Mark III - 4K in a cell phone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=562342637217566

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=562342637217566


Wow, it was great. That's what I like about East Asians. They are expert in doing incredible things and having great talents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

i think he is a shaolin monk , any way very true they always show sth beyond the human limits, physic laws and western standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> i think he is a shaolin monk , any way very true they always show sth beyond the human limits, physic laws and western standards.



Chinese legend says Shaolin was founded by an Indian Buddhist monk named Bodhidharma where he started the Cha'n(Dhyana) practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> Chinese legend says Shaolin was founded by an Indian Buddhist monk named Bodhidharma where he started the Cha'n(Dhyana) practice.


thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> i think he is a shaolin monk , any way very true they always show sth beyond the human limits, physic laws and western standards.


Yeah I'm pretty sure he's a monk too. 

Isn't it sad? This is essentially their "akhoond." lol what do we have, what do they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure he's a monk too.
> 
> Isn't it sad? This is essentially their "akhoond." lol what do we have, what do they have.


Rambo my ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> Rambo my ...
> lol.


Who is this clown?


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure he's a monk too.
> 
> Isn't it sad? This is essentially their "akhoond." lol what do we have, what do they have.



Communist led the great onslaught on cultural heritage of Chinese people which went beyond recovery it was only recently they tried to recover the damage.


----------



## jandk

INDIC said:


> Communist led the great onslaught on cultural heritage of Chinese people which went beyond recovery it was only recently they tried to recover the damage.



Chinese people made a deal with the devil. They would get massive economic gains in return for deaths of 50 million people, restriction of basic liberties, and lack of human rights. In some cultures this is considered a great deal.


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> Who is this clown?


he is mullah Hassani, and he is @rmi5's (only) favourite mullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

jandk said:


> Chinese people made a deal with the devil. They would get massive economic gains in return for deaths of 50 million people, restriction of basic liberties, and lack of human rights. In some cultures this is considered a great deal.



They have got used to it and think that they live in the land of milk and honey.



Ostad said:


> he is mullah Hassani, and he is @rmi5's (only) favourite mullah.



rmi5 got banned but I never saw in the that attitude before.


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> They have got used to it and think that they live in the land of milk and honey.
> 
> 
> 
> rmi5 got banned but I never saw in the that attitude before.


tomorrow he is going to be here ask him yourself. actually he is a farmer, and kind of war hero.


----------



## Sam1980

*نارضایتی وزارت نفت ایران از «بدقولی» روس ها*

سه روز پس از آن که وزیر نفت ایران پیشنهاد شرکت گازپروم روسیه برای توسعه دو میدان نفتی ایران را چندان جدی نگرفت و گفت «هر وقت پیشنهاد رسمی دادند آن را بررسی می کنیم»، خبرگزاری مهر از نارضایتی مسئولان نفتی ایران از آن شرکت روسی خبر داد.

گزارش روز دوشنبه مهر به نارضایتی مسئولان نفتی کشور از بدقولی روس ها اشاره می کند و می نویسد مدیران وزارت نفت ایران از ارائه اطلاعات میدان های نفتی آذر و چنگوله به روس ها خودداری کرده و از گازپروم خواسته اند تا پیشنهادی رسمی ارائه بدهد.

به نوشته مهر شرکت گازپروم روسیه پس از سال ها وقت کشی در طرح توسعه میدان مشترک نفتی آذر به جای امضای قرارداد با شرکت ملی نفت ایران، با عراق قرارداد امضا کرد. میدان آذر بین ایران و عراق مشترک است.

توسعه این دو میدان ابتدا قرار بود توسط شرکت استات اویل انجام شود، اما به دنبال بروز پاره ای از مشکلات، علاوه بر مشکلات ناشی از تحریم ها، آن شرکت نروژی در سال ۲۰۰۸ میلادی اجرای طرح توسعه میدان های آذر و چنگوله را ادامه نداد.

به دلیل اختلاف ایران و غرب بر سر ماهیت برنامه هسته ای تهران و اعمال تحریم های گسترده بین المللی علیه ایران، شرکت های بزرگ جهانی، بویژه شرکت های غربی، از همکاری در طرح های نفت و گاز ایران کنار رفتند و در نتیجه شرکت نفت ایران به فکر جایگزین کردن آنها با شرکت های چینی و روسی افتاد.

از آنجا که روسیه و چین هر دو از اعضای دایم شورای امنیت سازمان ملل متحد هستند و به قطعنامه های تحریم علیه ایران رای مثبت داده اند، شرکت های نفتی آن کشورها نیز از اختیار عمل زیادی برای فعالیت در ایران برخوردار نبوده اند؛ ضمن آن که در مقایسه با شرکت های بزرگ اروپایی و آمریکایی، از توان مالی و فنی بالایی نیز برخودار نیستند.

پس از پیروزی حسن روحانی در انتخابات ریاست جمهوری خرداد ۱۳۹۲ و وعده او برای تنش زدایی با دنیا و رفع تحریم ها و بهبود اقتصادی، رویکردی ملایم تری از جانب تهران در مواجهه با غرب بر سر پرونده هسته ای مشاهده شد که منجر به بروز امیدواری هایی برای گشایش در امور سیاسی و اقتصادی شده است.

با توجه به تحولات سیاسی اخیر در منطقه، چه تحولات خاور میانه و چه بحران بوجود آمده بین روسیه و غرب بر سر تحولات اوکراین، و بوجود آمدن فرصتی مناسب برای ایران برای تعامل با غرب و ایفای نقشی مهم و مسئولانه، به نظر می رسد مدیران نفتی کشور، چندان مثل گذشته احساس نیاز به شرکت های روسی و چینی نمی کنند.

کمتر از دو هفته پیش، شرکت ملی نفت چین، به دلیل مشابه از یک پروژه نفتی دیگر کنار گذاشته شد. خبرگزاری وزارت نفت، شانا، روز ۱۰ اردیبهشت ماه خبر داد که یک قرارداد ۲ و نیم میلیارد دلاری با شرکت نفت چین برای توسعه میدان آزادگان جنوبی را به دلیل «تاخیرهای طولانی مدت» لغو کرده است.


----------



## Azizam

Ostad said:


> i think he is a shaolin monk , any way very true they always show sth beyond the human limits, physic laws and western standards.












You might find this interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Azizam said:


> You might find this interesting.



respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> tomorrow he is going to be here ask him yourself. actually he is a farmer, and kind of war hero.



He got involved in Turk vs Persian mudslinging and got banned. For relative longer period, there had been a peace here about Azeri issue.


----------



## Sam1980

Guys do you know if DHL delivers perishables? I want to have someone sending me some Iranian Pizzas in a cooler!


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> Guys do you know if DHL delivers perishables? I want to have someone send me some Iranian Pizzas in a cooler!



*Iranian* Pizza.


----------



## Sam1980

INDIC said:


> *Iranian* Pizza.



Yes. They're great man. **** Papa John's, Dominos (cheap shit), Pizza Hut, Caesars, etc...







Ignore the looks. The taste is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> Yes. They're great man. **** Papa John's, Dominos (cheap shit), Pizza Hut, Caesars, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the look. The taste is great.



Iranian Pizza, is it a recipe of Pizza Iranian style or some Pizza company. Pizza is ok, expensive and so tasteless.


----------



## Sam1980

INDIC said:


> Iranian Pizza, is it a recipe of Pizza Iranian style or some Pizza company. Pizza is ok, expensive and so tasteless.



Its a style. Syrian Pizza is also good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Sam1980 said:


> Its a style. Syrian Pizza is also good.



Iranian Pizza ? Syrian Pizza ? first time I hear


----------



## Ostad

Sam1980 said:


> Guys do you know if DHL delivers perishables? I want to have someone sending me some Iranian Pizzas in a cooler!


possible .



INDIC said:


> He got involved in Turk vs Persian mudslinging and got banned. For relative longer period, there had been a peace here about Azeri issue.


i know, he is going to be unbanned on 14th, (as far as i know).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

INDIC said:


> He got involved in Turk vs Persian mudslinging and got banned. For relative longer period, there had been a peace here about Azeri issue.



Persians deserved it!


----------



## Ostad

heard about earthquake, @haman10 are you ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

حالا که بحث از ملاحسنی شد این مطلب رو هم بخونید بد نیست:
*خاطرات ملا حسنی منتشر شد*
پنج فصل خاطرات حسنی از این قرار است "فصل اول: دوران كودكي و تحصيلات، فصل دوم: پابه پاي انقلاب، فصل سوم: بارقه اميد، فصل چهارم: جنگ‌هاي مسلحانه با اشرار و ضد انقلاب، فصل پنجم: فعاليت‌هاي پس از انقلاب".

در سرآغاز مقدمه كتاب آمده است: حجت الاسلام و المسلمين حاج شيخ غلامررضا حسني معروف به «ملا حسني» يكي از روحانيون مبارز در آذربايجان است. زندگي‌نامه، فعاليت‌ها و مبارزات وي، بخشي از تاريخ انقلاب اسلامي در آذربايجان ار تشكيل مي‌دهد به طوري كه انقلاب اسلامي در اين خطه، بدون نام و ياد حسني معنا و مفهوم نخواهد داشت.
كتاب ياد شده تا صفحه 304 خاطرات حسني را در بر مي‌گيرد و در بخش ضمائم كه از صفحه 307 شروع مي‌شود 103 سند از اسناد ساواك در مورد وي منتشر شده است.

در بخشي از كتاب خاطرات حسني به موضوع اعدام پسرش كه به جريانهاي چپ پيوسته بود پرداخته شده است كه از نظر خوانندگان‌ مي‌گذرد:


> پسر بزرگم رشيد با رژيم شاه سخت مبارزه مي‌كرد. دوران ستم شاهي كه در دانشگاه تهران تحصيل مي‌نمود، يكي دو بار دستگير و زنداني شد. قبل از پيروزي، وقتي به اروميه و روستا مي آمد، در برگزاري هر چه باشكوهتر مراسم نماز جمعه بزرگ‌آباد، تلاش مي‌كرد و در فعاليت‌هاي جنبي آن از قبيل: بيل زني در باغات، شخم زدن، كمك كردن به فقرا و مستمندان مي‌كوشيد.
> 
> او پس از پيروزي انقلاب، ناگهان به گروه سياسي سازمان فدائيان خلق پيوست و از سران آنها شد، به طوري كه مسئوليت شاخه آذربايجان غربي بر عهده او بود. خيلي با او صحبت كردم تا در راهش تجديد نظر كند، ولي نكرد. در همان زمان انشعابي در ميان اعضاي اين گروه پديد آمد و به دو گروه اقليت و اكثريت منشعب شدند و اقليت‌ها به جمع گروهك‌هاي سياسي محارب پيوستند و جنگ مسلحانه بر ضد حكومت اسلامي آغاز كردند. الان بايدم نيست رشيد جز كدام يك از اينها شد، وي به هر حال من احساس خظر كردم. تصميم گرفتم جلوي فعاليتهاي او را بگيرم.
> 
> نخست چند بار تذكر و تهديد انجام گرفت ولي فايده‌ نكرد. آن وقت نماينده مجلس و در تهران بودم. يك روز رشيد به تهران آمده بود. جايش را شناسايي كرديم. در كميته انقلاب تهران با آيت‌الله مهدوي‌كني تماس گرفتم و گفتم يك موردي هست، چند نفر مسلح بفرستد. نگفتم پسرم هست. يكي از محافظان خودم به نام آقاي جليل حسني را نيز همراه آنها كردم. او از بچه‌هاي كميته اروميه بود و الان به تجارت مشغول است.
> 
> گفتم اگر مقاومت يا فرار كرد بزنيد نگذاريد فرار كرد و اگر هم تسليم شد، دستگيري كنيد و به كميته تحويل بدهيد. آنها رفتند و او را دستگير كردند. رشيد چند روزي در كميته تهران بود. بعد براي بازجويي و محاكمه به تبريز انتقال دادند. او چون محل فعاليت‌هايش، استان آذربايجان بود در اين شهر محاكمه و به اعدام محكوم شد و بلافاصله حكم اجرا گرديد. در مرحله اول، رشيد را به دادستان وقت، حضرت حجت الاسلام سيد حسين موسوي تبريزي تحويل داده بودند، او نيز وي را به يكي از دامادهايش كه او هم قاضي بود، سپرد و حكم اعدام رشيد را او صادر كرده بود. حتي بعد از اعدام جنازه‌اش ار هم به ما تحويل ندادند.
> 
> *وقتي خبر اعدام رشيد را شيندم، چون به وظيفه خود عمل كرده‌ بودم هيچ ناراحت نشدم. من در مورد انقلاب به هيچ شخصي ولو پسرم باشد، شوخي ندارم و با هيچ احدي در اين مورد عقد اخوتي هم نبسته‌ام. هنوز هم اگر يكي از فرزندانم بر ضد انقلاب و رهبري، خداي ناكرده، فعاليت كند، همان كاري را خواهم كرد كه با رشيد كردم*. حقيقت اين است كه رشيد مستحق اعدام نبود. او جنايتي را مرتكب نشده بود، يا كسي را نكشته بود تنها جرمش اين بود كه گرايش شديد كمونيستي داشت و اين هرگز منجر به اعدام كسي نمي‌شود. حداكثر اين اين است كه بايد به حبس ابد محكوم مي‌گرديد.
> 
> متاسفانه قاضي پرونده همين طور فله‌اي حكم صادر كرده بود. من آن وقت سرم خيلي شلوغ بود، به مسايل انقلاب در اروميه و منطقه اشتغال داشتم. از طرفي چون پسرم بود نخواستم موضوع را دنبال كنم، گفتم: شايد سبب سوءتفاهم بشود و بنده معتقد هستم كه قرار نيست انسان در اين دنيا به همه حق و حقوق خود دست پيدا كند. يك مقدارش هم بايد به عالم آخرت بماند.
> 
> اگر غير از اين بود كه خداوند متعال دستگاه سئوال و جواب، ميزان، پل صراط، بهشت و جهنم ار خلق نمي‌كرد، بنابراين راه پرپيچ و خمي را در پيش داريم. بعد از چند سال، خيلي دلم مي‌خواست، پرونده رشيد را مي‌ديدم و مطالعه مي‌كردم، هر چه مي‌خواستم امكانپذير نشد و در اختيارم نگذاشتند. اخير شنيدم قاضي اين پرونده شديداً به فقر مالي و گرفتاري‌هاي ديگر مبتلا شده است، دلم مي‌خواهد او را پيدا كنم و از مال و اندوخته‌هاي شرعي خودم به او كمك مي‌نمودم.
> 
> منظورم از طرح اين قضايا چيز ديگري بود. مي‌خواستم به اين نكته اشاره كنم كه متاسفانه در اوايل پيروزي انقلاب، يك سري افراد وابسته به گروه‌هاي به ظاهر اسلامي و انقلابي در بعضي ارگان‌ها و به خصوص در دستگاه قضايي نفوذ كرده بودند و دست به يك سري كارها و صدور احكام تند و تيز مي‌زدند كه هيچ ارتباطي با نظام اسلامي و شخصيت‌هاي اصيل انقلاب نداشت. خودم در اروميه به اين افراد مبتلا بودم. اينها به صدور احكام فله‌اي دردسرهاي زيادي در منطقه براي ما درست كردند.
> 
> همان طور كه قبلاً هم گفتم يكي همين آقاي اميد نجف‌آبادي بود كه از باند مهدي هاشمي تغذيه مي شد. سيد ديگري بود كه نمي‌خواهم اسمش را ببرم كه بعضي جوانان تند و امتي‌ها و اعضاي سازمان مجاهدين انقلاب اسلامي اطرافش را گرفته بودند و تعدادي از بازاريان محترم و افراد ديگر را به جرم داشتن ثروت، به عنوان فئودال و سرمايه‌دار، محكوم به مصادره اموال مي‌كردند و يا بعضي افراد به جرم وابستگي ظاهري به حزب خلق مسلمان، انواع و اقسام اتهام برايش درست ‌مي‌كردند و حكم اعدام برايش صادر مي‌نمودند.
> 
> بنده و بعضي علماي شهرستان و افراد دلسوز ديگر در آن روزها نامه‌هاي متعدد به دفتر امام و دادستان كل انقلاب و جامعه مدرسين نوشتيم و در مورد پيامدهاي ناگوار اين سري احكام هشدار داديم. به دنبال آن يادم هست هياتي به سرپرستي مرحوم آيت‌الله احمدي ميانجي‌ از سوي حضرت امام جهت رسيدگي به اين احكام و شكايات مردم وارد منطقه شدند و آيت الله احمدي اغلب اين احكام صادره را نقض كرد و غير شرعي تشخيص داد.


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> Its a style. Syrian Pizza is also good.



What so Iranian about it. Domino sell some Indian version of pizza like chicken tikka masala pizza.


----------



## Sam1980

An Iranian Car Maker based in Britain.

‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮جولان یک خودرو ساز ایرانی در بریتانیا‬
Arash Motor Company








INDIC said:


> What so Iranian about it. Domino sell some Indian version of pizza like chicken tikka masala pizza.



I don't really know, the way the bake it is different. And a lot of cheese.



Targon said:


> Iranian Pizza ? Syrian Pizza ? first time I hear



There is a first time for everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> I don't really know, the way the bake it is different. And a lot of cheese.



I thought they must be adding some Iranian style kebab in Pizza.


----------



## Sam1980

INDIC said:


> I thought they must be adding some Iranian style kebab in Pizza.



No. But Turks do that


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> No. But Turks do that



Doner Kebab?


----------



## Sam1980

INDIC said:


> Doner Kebab?



No. They use variety of Kebabs as main ingredient for their Pizzas.


----------



## INDIC

Sam1980 said:


> No. They use variety of Kebabs as main ingredient for their Pizzas.



I hate pizza unless it is heavily loaded with cheese and I sprinkle lots of oregano and chilli flakes on them.


----------



## Targon

Sam1980 said:


> No. But Turks do that



Its usually Lebanese or other middle easterners who are making pizza with doner, I don't want to believe Turkish places can get that low 

Pizza is getting more common and affordable here, but we already have Pide, I would not exchange this for pizza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


> Its usually Lebanese or other middle easterners who are making pizza with doner, I don't want to believe Turkish places can get that low
> 
> Pizza is getting more common and affordable here, but we already have Pide, I would not exchange this for pizza



What is this called.


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> What is this called.



Its Pide, there are many variants with different ingredients and shapes, this one is called Kuşbaşılı Kaşarlı Pide.


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


> Its Pide, there are many variants with different ingredients and shapes, this one is called Kuşbaşılı Kaşarlı Pide.



Is cheese very common in Turkish food.


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> Is cheese very common in Turkish food.



Fairly common but its not like every dish has cheese in it of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Targon said:


> Fairly common but its not like every dish has cheese in it of course.



So is Baklava turkish, arabic, greek or iranian


----------



## Targon

jandk said:


> So is Baklava turkish, arabic, greek or iranian



Disputed, no clear proof or document, name is usually presumed to Turkic or Mongolian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Hi guys,

What's your opinion on Argo movie?


----------



## mohsen

به نظرتون راننده مینیبوس از عمد اینکارو کرده یا اینکه بنده خدا کور هست؟
فرودگاه شیراز




البته یه احتمال دیگه هم لوچ بودن چشمای راننده است، فکر کرده میتونه از زیرش رد شه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Targon said:


> Its usually Lebanese or other middle easterners who are making pizza with doner, I don't want to believe Turkish places can get that low
> 
> Pizza is getting more common and affordable here, but we already have Pide, I would not exchange this for pizza



You made me hungry just before bed!


----------



## mohsen

مردم که هیچ، خودشون رو در برابر مجلس هم پاسخگو نمیدونن
------
*باقری و عسگری آمدند، عراقچی و بعیدی‌نژاد حاضر نشدند/ درخواست 100 نماینده برای بیان توضیحات مهم علی باقری و عسگری درباره توافقنامه ژنو در صحن اصلی مجلس*

یک روز پس از آنکه کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس، جلسه‌ای را با حضور دکتر علی باقری معاون سابق شورای عالی امنیت‌ملی و حمید عسگری رئیس سابق کمیته هسته‌ای شورای عالی امنیت ملی و رئیس سابق تیم کارشناسی مذاکره هسته‌ای با 1+5 برای بررسی وضعیت پرونده هسته‌ای و توافقنامه ژنو برگزار کرد، 100 نفر از نمایندگان مجلس با امضاء نامه‌ای جداگانه و تقدیم آن به هیات رئیسه مجلس، خواستار برگزاری این نشست برای همه نمایندگان مجلس و در صحن اصلی مجلس شورای اسلامی شدند.
به گزارش رجانیوز، یکشنبه گذشته کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس میزبان جلسه‌ای بود که پیش از برگزاری در رسانه ها از آن به عنوان «مناظره هسته‌ای اعضای فعلی و سابق مذاکره کننده» یاد شده بود. در خبرهایی که پیش از برگزاری این نشست منتشر شد، از حضور علی باقری معاون سابق شورایعالی امنیت ملی و حمید عسگری رئیس سابق تیم کارشناسی ایران در مذاکرات هسته‌ای و همچنین عباس عراقچی معاون فعلی وزارت امور خارجه و حمید بعیدی نژاد رئیس تیم کارشناسی ایران در مذاکرات هسته‌ای خبر داده شده بود.

با این حال ساعاتی قبل از برزگزاری این نشست حسین قشقاوی معاون امور مجلس وزارت خارجه در جمع خبرنگاران اعلام کرد که اعضای فعلی تیم هسته‌ای در این نشست حاضر نخواهند شد. این در حالی بود که نشست بررسی پرونده هسته‌ای ایران در ساعت مذکور در کمیسیون سیاست خارجی مجلس و صرفا با حضور باقری و عسگری برگزار شد.

در همین زمینه یکی از حاضرین در این جلسه که نخواست نامش بیان شود، در مورد محتوای جلسه مذکور به خبرنگار رجانیوز گفت: در این جلسه اعضای کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سایر نمایندگان حضور داشتند آقای بروجردی به عنوان رئیس کمیسیون نیز تا پایان جلسه را اداره کردند.

وی افزود: در ابتدای نشست، دکتر باقری با انتقاد از بکارگیری لفظ مناظره برای این نشست اعلام کرد که هدف ما از حضور در کمیسیون سیاست خارجی مجلس، مناظره نبوده و صرفا به دنبال تشریح نقاط نگران کننده‌ای از پرونده هسته‌ای و توافقنامه ژنو بوده‌ایم تا بتوانیم منافع ملی کشورمان را هر چه بهتر تامین کنیم. بجا بود که دوستان نیز در این نشست حاضر شده و اگر نکات خاصی مد نظرشان بود مطرح می‌کردند.

وی ادامه داد: هدف از برگزاری این نشست بررسی ابعاد مختلف پرونده هسته‌ای ایران، شرایط کنونی و ابعاد مختلف و ناگفته توافقنامه ژنو بود که البته با توضیحات مفصل دکتر باقری و آقای عسگری بخش قابل ملاحظه‌ای از این موارد مطرح شد.

این عضو حاضر در جلسه کمیسیون سیاست خارجی تاکید کرد: توضیحات فنی و مفصل میهمانان جلسه به نحوی دقیق، قابل توجه و البته نگران کننده بود که روز بعد از این نشست، تعداد 100 نفر از نمایندگان مجلس با امضاء یک نامه و تحویل آن به هیات رئیسه مجلس، خواستار حضور این کارشناسان در صحن اصلی مجلس و بیان ابعاد مختلف این توافقنامه برای همه نمایندگان مجلس شدند.

وی ادامه داد: البته نمایندگان شاخص مجلس این در خواست را امضاء کرده‌اند و بنا بر ماده 106 آیین نامه داخلی مجلس، هیات محترم رئیسه ملزم به تدارک و پیش بینی این جلسه در صحن اصلی مجلس خواهد بود.

در همین حال یکی از اعضای هیات رئیسه مجلس نیز در گفتگو با خبرگزاری فارس اعلام کرد موضوع این نامه در دستور کار هیات رئیسه مجلس قرار گرفته و محمدرضا باهنر نائب رئیس مجلس مامور رسیدگی به این نامه پیگیری برگزاری جلسه مذکور شده است.


----------



## VelocuR

RaptorRX707 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What's your opinion on Argo movie?



Any comments ?!


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


> Fairly common but its not like every dish has cheese in it of course.



Is Doner Kebab a Turkish name or is it having some other name in Turkish language.



Sam1980 said:


> You made me hungry just before bed!



IT looks almost like a pizza.


----------



## Ostad

RaptorRX707 said:


> Any comments ?!


based on a true story but full of lies.
Argo, Fcuk Yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

@Ostad what's with Al Hasani's obsession with this hypothetical Semitic nationalism. He was claiming Ancient Babylonians/surmerians as if it was the part of his Saudi Arab history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> Is Doner Kebab a Turkish name or is it having some other name in Turkish language.
> 
> 
> 
> IT looks almost like a pizza.



It is but we mostly say just Döner..


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> @Ostad what's with Al Hasani's obsession with this hypothetical Semitic nationalism. He was claiming Ancient Babylonians/surmerians as if it was the part of his Saudi Arab history.


lol, according to him "Saudi Arabians are gods among other ethnic groups/races".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

RaptorRX707 said:


> Any comments ?!



After decades of torturing our people and overthrowing our democratically elected government the Americans let themselves to judge the Revolution .

To be honest , Those ***** should have been hanged in the streets than handing to the US .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> After decades of torturing our people and overthrowing our democratically elected government the Americans let themselves to judge the Revolution .
> 
> To be honest , Those bastards should have been hanged in the streets than handing to the US .


Then you wouldn't be alive today to do type this comment for sure. Hang them? Yeah because embassy workers have a lot do with CIA and America's foreign policy management right? Funny how the same people bitching about normal people being affected by sanctions and yet again cheer the death of ordinary American citizens. 

Anyway Americans let the Islamic Republic to stay because it kept Soviet influence at bay. This is the reason why they didn't do significant damage and armed both sides in Iran-Iraq war even though Mullahs were anti-Western (not exactly a threat to West).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> Then you wouldn't be alive today to do type this comment for sure. Hang them? Yeah because embassy workers have a lot do with CIA and America's foreign policy management right? Funny how the same people bitching about normal people being affected by sanctions



Yes , They have a lot to do ,The same embassy managed to overthrow Mosadeq government in 1953 to bring shah to power who killed thousands of our people and humiliated the country to do his duty for the west .

Who is bitching ? Iranians ?!!!

Are you sure ?!! Cos they didn't bitch when more than 300000 of their countrymen lost their lives in 80s war .




> and yet again cheer the death of ordinary American citizens.



Don't lie to yourself . Those people were not American citizens cos if they had the chance they would have done the same thing that happened in 1953 .




> Anyway Americans let the Islamic Republic to stay because it kept Soviet influence at bay. This is the reason why they didn't do significant damage and armed both sides in Iran-Iraq war even though Mullahs were anti-Western (not exactly a threat to West).




That's good you reveal new documents from those days . I just don't get why you're in this forum instead of working in CIA .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> lol, according to him "*Saudi Arabians** are gods among other ethnic groups/races*".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@S00R3NA 

Attacking another nation's embassy is an act of terrorism and cowardliness. I haven't watched Argo, but whatever Iran got, Iran deserved. You attacked 50+ American diplomats on their own soil, when they couldn't defend themselves, and kept them hostage for 444 days. 

All the noise about what the embassy did in the 50's is just garbage akhoond noise designed to justify the terrorist actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> Yes , They have a lot to do ,The same embassy managed to overthrow Mosadeq government in 1953 to bring shah to power who killed thousands of our people and humiliated the country to do his duty for the west .
> 
> Who is bitching ? Iranians ?!!!
> 
> Are you sure ?!! Cos they didn't bitch when more than 300000 of their countrymen lost their lives in 80s war .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie to yourself . Those people were not American citizens cos if they had the chance they would have done the same thing that happened in 1953 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good you reveal new documents from those days . I just don't get why you're in this forum instead of working in CIA .


I also don't like what happened Mossadegh but even your own lovely Mullahs didn't like him either. If Shah killed thousands, your Mullahs killed Millions.

If they're not bitching, what was that thread about demanding Americans to sell their goods while calling to hang them and burn their flags? 

I am not revealing new documents, I was stating a well-known fact. Even today USA uses Mullahs to spread fear among Arab nations and sell US arms to them otherwise if USA really wants to attack Iran, it would be a piece of cake. Don't tell me they failed in Afghanistan. They only failed at nation building and invasion was done successfully.

By the way, listen to what your lovely Mullahs say about Mossadegh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> @S00R3NA
> 
> Attacking another nation's embassy is an act of terrorism and cowardliness. I haven't watched Argo, but whatever Iran got, Iran deserved. You attacked 50+ American diplomats on their own soil, when they couldn't defend themselves, and kept them hostage for 444 days.



Lets not waste our time on a pointless issue .

I don't support attacking embassies or killing people in there but the place that was attacked was not similar to an embassy and didn't have a good history in Iranian's mind whose the most democratically elected government was the victim of the so called embassy .

If they hadn't attacked the history would have happened again .



> All the noise about what the embassy did in the 50's is just garbage akhoond noise designed to justify the terrorist actions.



Dear Abii be fair , Even CIA and MI6 admitted they were behind the coup .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> I also don't like what happened Mossadegh but even your own lovely Mullahs didn't like him either.



Who cares about mullahs ?!!

I don't give a sh!t about them ( respectfully ) as long as they play their own people like what we've seen in previous and current governments .



> If Shah killed thousands, your Mullahs killed Millions.



They killed ( although we can't relate the executions to the whole group as there are both good and bad everywhere ) , But based on what you're using millions ?

Any valid source or something my friend ?



> If they're not bitching, what was that thread about demanding Americans to sell their goods while calling to hang them and burn their flags?



Such people are found everywhere who care about their food , money and ordinary life than anything else but see the majority in Iran especially the ones that have suffered from US actions .



> I am not revealing new documents, I was stating a well-known fact. Even today USA uses Mullahs to spread fear among Arab nations and sell US arms to them otherwise



again with no resource . There are hundreds of claims that I've heard from people in Iran like that but not a single proof .



> if USA really wants to attack Iran, it would be a piece of cake. Don't tell me they failed in Afghanistan. They only failed at nation building and invasion was done successfully.



Come on man , Don't bring such childish issues here which might bring Iranian and non Iranian trolls here again . Have you ever seen the US attacking a country capable of defending itself in the whole history ?



> By the way, listen to what your lovely Mullahs say about Mossadegh.



Who cares about Mullahs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Ostad That was a hilarious discussion.  Now, I am done with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Azizam what were you discussing with Al Hasani.


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> Lets not waste our time on a pointless issue .
> 
> I don't support attacking embassies or killing people in there but the place that was attacked was not similar to an embassy and didn't have a good history in Iranian's mind whose the most democratically elected government was the victim of the so called embassy .
> 
> If they hadn't attacked the history would have happened again .
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Abii be fair , Even CIA and MI6 admitted they were behind the coup .


Of course they were behind the coup, but you have to be an akhoond believing fool to think that attacking an embassy is the answer. If the Americans wanted to stop the revolution, they would have stopped it.

In any case, you kept 50 something Americans hostage for 444 days, they killed MILLIONS upon millions of your country men through wars, sanctions and other indirect measures that didn't hurt a single American. They supported Saddam and pretty much pushed him to invade Iran, the sanctions have killed countless people in the past 40 years and crippled the entire country and through their efforts, they have made your country an international pariah state that's considered no different than North Korea.

Brilliant strategy. A+ for the effort. You reap what you sow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

INDIC said:


> @Azizam what were you discussing with Al Hasani.


Trying to clear some misconceptions.


----------



## INDIC

@Azizam that must have gone futile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Of course they were behind the coup, but you have to be an akhoond believing fool to think that attacking an embassy is the answer. If the Americans wanted to stop the revolution, they would have stopped it.
> 
> In any case, you kept 50 something Americans hostage for 444 days, they killed MILLIONS upon millions of your country men through wars, sanctions and other indirect measures that didn't hurt a single American. They supported Saddam and pretty much pushed him to invade Iran, the sanctions have killed countless people in the past 40 years and crippled the entire country and through their efforts, they have made your country an international pariah state that's considered no different than North Korea.
> 
> Brilliant strategy. A+ for the effort. You reap what you sow.



Most of the things you said here are wrong and comes from lack of knowledge regarding history between Iran and US, no offense intended of course. 

Dear Abii, when you can't put aside your political hatred, I can assure you, you'll never be able to have a successful debate with someone about politics and perhaps other issues. So, you'll only waste your time, probably even get angry and end up in a fight with the person you are debating with. How many times has that happened here? Are you happy with your life in Canada? it seems so and it's great for you. Do you care what happens to Iran and Iranians? you said numerous times that you don't care at all. Do you think Iran is to blame for every single thing happening between Iran and the west? You've made it pretty clear.

So what I don't understand is, what's the point of having the same conversation again and again, bearing no result?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gilamard

@rahi2357 , look at my avatar hihihi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

RaptorRX707 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What's your opinion on Argo movie?


my opinion is that hollywood makes these kind of movies so american idiots can masturbate their sense of american imperialism  they don't have shining history...hiroshima...vietnam...and go on.. so they need to make history. argo is a cover for delta forces failure in tabbas desert.when they invaded iran to release hostages but they failed.. they never made any movie about it. us has no true heroes even! they make batman superman spiderman shit man...  and all of these characters are symbol of american imperialism to say that us is the one which save others which is most powerfull.. so you have to choose to be with us or not and if you are not with us so you are axis of evil..you are not even a human being.
that's all about hollywood and what it want to say with this crap movies
by the way this movie was based on the true story but built with lie columns .what is called tehran in some locations is just hilarious and has no similarities to real tehran.


@Gilamard
nice  roozegare koodaki barnagardad dariighaaa.. pir shodim raft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> After decades of torturing our people and overthrowing our democratically elected government the Americans let themselves to judge the Revolution .
> 
> To be honest , Those ***** should have been hanged in the streets than handing to the US .


By considering this mentality, why do you moan for getting sanctioned by US? Do you think that other countries of the world are stupid to let people with your mentality achieve nukes?


----------



## VelocuR

rahi2357 said:


> my opinion is that hollywood makes these kind of movies so american idiots can masturbate their sense of american imperialism  they don't have shining history...hiroshima...vietnam...and go on.. so they need to make history. argo is a cover for delta forces failure in tabbas desert.when they invaded iran to release hostages but they failed.. they never made any movie about it. us has no true heroes even! they make batman superman spiderman shit man...  and all of these characters are symbol of american imperialism to say that us is the one which save others which is most powerfull.. so you have to choose to be with us or not and if you are not with us so you are axis of evil..you are not even a human being.
> that's all about hollywood and what it want to say with this crap movies
> by the way this movie was based on the true story but built with lie columns .what is called tehran in some locations is just hilarious and has no similarities to real tehran.



Good one, I can't stop laughing....


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> By considering this mentality, why do you moan for getting sanctioned by US? Do you think that other countries of the world are stupid to let people with your mentality achieve nukes?


`who moaned about sanctions ?

other countries ?!!

You mean the US and Western powers that have thousands of nuclear warheads ?

To be honest , They don't have the right to judge other countries as long as they have nukes leave using it against non nuclear nations aside .

Its really embarrassing to see some people like you give the right to the ones that brought such mess for our nation in 1953 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> `who moaned about sanctions ?
> 
> other countries ?!!
> 
> You mean the US and Western powers that have thousands of nuclear warheads ?
> 
> To be honest , They don't have the right to judge other countries as long as they have nukes leave using it against non nuclear nations aside .
> 
> It really embarrassing to see some people like you give the right to the ones that brought such mess for our nation in 1953 .



You are moaning 24/7 about sanctions. But, the point is that the world has the right to sanction a country which is run by nutjobs who everyday chant death to this country or that country.
They obviously have the right to care about the security of their citizens which can be threatened by mullah terrorists. They have the right, and they have the power to impose their wills to you, and they do it.
History tells us that 1953 was done by religious goons+Pahlavis+ with intelligence help of CIA and MI6. So, it is really hilarious for me that you are criticizing a coup which is done by people like yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> You are moaning 24/7 about sanctions. But, the point is that the world has the right to sanction a country which is run by nutjobs who everyday chant death to this country or that country.



*Show me the posts in which I moaned about sanctions .*

I've never done that but instead have always blamed our poor management inside the country as I believe Iran has the potential to advance even in the hardest possible condition .

These nutjobs at least didn't kill 200 000 people in less than a week and didn't bomb almost half of the world under cover of democracy and freedom . Chanting death to the enemy that has always tried to colonize this country no need to mention killing thousands of Iranians ( directly or indirectly ) is the least thing .



> They obviously have the right to care about the security of their citizens which can be threatened by mullah terrorists. They have the right, and they have the power to impose their wills to you, and they do it.




So does Iran .

Right ?

If we base our discussion on what you say , Iran has the right to have nukes as its the 1st country in the world that is threatened to be attacked by Israel , West and US every week .

Iranian armed group allies might be a danger for thousands of their citizens ( however we haven't seen 1 single source to prove they have attacked ordinary people ) but when we take a look to US , West and their allies we completely face the danger especially when it comes to nukes in which they're expert to use put targeting our plane over Persian gulf which got around 300 Iranians aside . To be honest , It should be Iran to worry about it's citizens against such peaceful regimes .



> History tells us that 1953 was done by religious goons+Pahlavis+ with intelligence help of CIA and MI6. So, it is really hilarious for me that you are criticizing a coup which is done by people like yourself.




Dude , I've promised myself not to enter a history discussion with you anymore cos it's not gonna help any of us .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Show me the posts in which I moaned about sanctions .
> 
> I've never done that but instead have always blamed our poor management inside the country as I believe Iran has the potential to advance even in the hardest possible condition .
> 
> These nutjobs at least didn't kill 200 000 people in less than a week and didn't bomb almost half of the world under cover of democracy and freedom . Chanting death to the enemy that has always tried to colonize this country no need to mention killing thousands of Iranians ( directly or indirectly ) is the least thing .


You and your type always moan about sanction. That's a known fact.
BTW, mullah nutjobs do not have the power to kill more people than what they are killing now, otherwise, they would have killed billions. It is not far-fetched to consider this, based on their mentality, and your mentality. BTW, if US would not use nukes, war would have take much more time and millions would be killed.


> So does Iran .
> 
> Right ?


Right? Iranian people's first rights are having foods in order not die from lack of foods and medicine. BTW, no country with such crazy nutjob leaders as Iran, has the right to have anything like nukes.


> If we base our discussion on what you say , Iran has the right to have nukes as its the 1st country in the world that is threatened to be attacked by Israel , West and US every week .


LOL, when they are threatened? As far as I know, it is mullah regime who wants to destroy Israel and USA, and chant it on every Friday, not the otherwise.


> Iranian armed group allies might be a danger for thousands of their citizens ( however we haven't seen 1 single source to prove they have attacked ordinary people ) but when we take a look to US , West and their allies we completely face the danger especially when it comes to nukes in which they're expert to use put targeting our plane over Persian gulf which got around 300 Iranians aside . To be honest , It should be Iran to worry about it's citizens against such peaceful regimes .


It seems that you have not learn logics. When I ask you a question, you should not run away and mention non-related stuff. BTW, I never said that US is a saint, but even comparing a country like US with bunch of pre-medieval mullahs, is really hilarious.


> Dude , I've promised myself not to enter a history discussion with you anymore cos it's not gonna help any of us .


The reason is very clear. You know that your so called knowledge from history is not even 1% of mine, and you get butthurt in each debate, and your friends call their daddy Serpentine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@Azizam I love you man (in a no homo way)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> You and your type always moan about sanction. That's a known fact.
> BTW, mullah nutjobs do not have the power to kill more people than what they are killing now, otherwise, they would have killed billions. It is not far-fetched to consider this, based on their mentality, and your mentality. BTW, if US would not use nukes, war would have take much more time and millions would be killed.
> 
> Right? Iranian people's first rights are having foods in order not die from lack of foods and medicine. BTW, no country with such crazy nutjob leaders as Iran, has the right to have anything like nukes.
> 
> LOL, when they are threatened? As far as I know, it is mullah regime who wants to destroy Israel and USA, and chant it on every Friday, not the otherwise.
> 
> It seems that you have not learn logics. When I ask you a question, you should not run away and mention non-related stuff. BTW, I never said that US is a saint, but even comparing a country like US with bunch of pre-medieval mullahs, is really hilarious.
> 
> *The reason is very clear. You know that your so called knowledge from history is not even 1% of mine, and you get butthurt in each debate, and your friends call their daddy Serpentine.*



Dude , You're unbelievable .

You're one of the fewest people that make me to stop discussing after a few posts all the time .

The reason I don't continue such discussions like the past is saving the time and not trolling in which I'm not good at all .

How did you expect me to continue discussing about History when you completely denied Parthian Empire and called it a small , weak local government while history tells us they stood against Roman war machine for 4 whole centuries .

Leave calling their strategy trash and humiliating it while they were the ones created guerrilla warfare and destroyed Roman Armies many times .

When you fully deny what I say , why would continue and waste my time there ?

_________

The same goes for other issues like Iran - US relations . I don't care what you think but let people read our discussion in the last 2 pages to see why I always end discussing with you as soon as possible .

_________

I don't remember what else we talked about but I'm sure gave up there in the middle like all of our discussions but if you let me know I'll give you the reason .

By the way , I've always tried to respect people and will do that , no matter some like you insult . so don't bother it doesn't affect on me .

Have fun .


__________

Add our discussion about the existence of God and science as well where you ignored what Qur'an said 14 centuries ago and brought human's poor knowledge and so called super scientists to deny the existence of God .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@S00R3NA GZ man, you're a Senior Member now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Dude , You're unbelievable .
> 
> You're one of the fewest people that make me to stop discussing after a few posts all the time .
> 
> The reason I don't continue such discussions like the past is saving the time and not trolling in which I'm not good at all .
> 
> How did you expect me to continue discussing about History when you completely denied Parthian Empire and called it a small , weak local government while history tells us they stood against Roman war machine for 4 whole centuries .
> 
> Leave calling their strategy trash and humiliating it while they were the ones created guerrilla warfare and destroyed Roman Armies many times .
> 
> When you fully deny what I say , why would continue and waste my time there ?
> 
> _________
> 
> The same goes for other issues like Iran - US relations . I don't care what you think but let people read our discussion in the last 2 pages to see why I always end discussing with you as soon as possible .
> 
> _________
> 
> I don't remember what else we talked about but I'm sure gave up there in the middle like all of our discussions but if you let me know I'll give you the reason .
> 
> By the way , I've always tried to respect people and will do that , no matter some like you insult . so don't bother it doesn't affect on me .
> 
> Have fun .


instead of writing a full page essay of rants, simply write answers to my questions in a few sentences. This one page rant, is a good example of what is called moaning and playing victim.
If I want to suggest a course to be added to highschool cousework in mullahland, it would be "logics, and fallacies".
BTW, read the article below to understand what is the meaning of personal attacks in a discussion:
Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> instead of writing a full page essay of rants, simply write answers to my questions in a few sentences. This one page rant, is a good example of what is called moaning and playing victim.
> If I want to suggest a course to be added to highschool cousework in mullahland, it would be "logics, and fallacies".
> BTW, read the article below to understand what is the meaning of personal attacks in a discussion:
> Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You certainly need to take a look on your posts my friend .

I don't know you but where I live , using butthurt and idiot when you're discussing with someone respectfully is insulting . leave insulting to what he believes or simply calling what he says BS . 

Maybe that's the difference of cultures or upbringings .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> You certainly need to take a look on your posts my friend .
> 
> I don't know you but where I live , using butthurt and idiot when you're discussing with someone respectfully is insulting . leave insulting to what he believes or simply calling what he says BS .
> 
> Maybe that's the difference of cultures or upbringings .



I don't need to have any respect for a person who writes BS like the first post of yours that I have quoted.
BTW, we all know that your type come from which casts of society, and my type is from which one. No need to mention upbringings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> I don't need to have any respect for a person who writes BS like the first post of yours that I have quoted.
> BTW, we all know that your type come from which casts of society, and my type is from which one. No need to mention upbringings.



ok .

Have a nice day / night .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azizam

Sam1980 said:


> @Azizam I love you man (in a no homo way)


I love you too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

INDIC said:


> @Ostad That was a hilarious discussion.  Now, I am done with it.




some brain dead, racists. i wanted to mention Indian numeral system that arabs used for centuries and still using. but thread is closed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

INDIC said:


> What is this called.




Parathaa Pizza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Ostad said:


> some brain dead, racists. i wanted to mention Indian numeral system that arabs used for centuries and still using. but thread is closed now.



That was enough for him. Infact I don't care about Arabs but he was randomly insulting Indians and our history since some Indian commented on Syria thread.


----------



## jandk

Ostad said:


> some brain dead, racists. i wanted to mention Indian numeral system that arabs used for centuries and still using. but thread is closed now.



Indians get along much better with Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

jandk said:


> Indians get along much better with Iranians.



.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

anonymus said:


> Parathaa Pizza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Ostad said:


> .



Man I'm reevaluating my policy on responding to racist posts. As of now, I have a policy on not dragging myself down to that level but I think it may be more effective to retaliate instead. To me it's perplexing that someone can insult our history considering so much of our ancient philosophy is appreciated in Western culture. Consider concepts like Karma or the practice of Yoga - both are well known across the entire world. Indian philosophy is taught in most Philosophy departments in the West. These are just examples. There is a lot more stuff. I don't understand how someone can insult our ancient history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

jandk said:


> Man I'm reevaluating my policy on responding to racist posts. As of now, I have a policy on not dragging myself down to that level but I think it may be more effective to retaliate instead. To me it's perplexing that someone can insult our history considering so much of our ancient philosophy is appreciated in Western culture. Consider concepts like Karma or the practice of Yoga - both are well known across the entire world. Indian philosophy is taught in most Philosophy departments in the West. These are just examples. There is a lot of more stuff. I don't understand how someone can insult our ancient history.


ignoring one of the oldest civilization on earth...
actually i hate racism so much that some times i feel racist toward racists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

jandk said:


> Indians get along much better with Iranians.




I find even Arabs on this forum quite pleasant and well behave specially when seen in contrast to ever abusing Pakistani and depressingly conformist and chauvinistic Chinese.


----------



## jandk

anonymus said:


> I find even Arabs on this forum quite pleasant and well behave specially when seen in contrast to ever abusing Pakistani and depressingly conformist and chauvinistic Chinese.



Yea but they are Pakistanis. It's our birthright as Indians to insult Pakistanis and theirs to insult us  This is how it works between us. I don't take offence from Pakistanis.
I find a lot of the Chinese posters funny because of their chauvinism. It's a bit over the top. I'm amused. This forum attracts hotheaded nationalists so some degree of mud slinging is to be expected. We just gotta hold our ground

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

anonymus said:


> I find even Arabs on this forum quite pleasant and well behave specially when seen in contrast to ever abusing Pakistani and depressingly conformist and chauvinistic Chinese.



Arabs here are mainly very anti-Iranian and anti-Shia, they are well behaved for rest of people. That Al Hasani guy started insulting us when some Indian commented on Syria thread which he didn't like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam1980

@Full Moon I'm sorry, I didn't have the chance to respond to you in that thread. I must have missed the notification. Anyway, we are in a period that no enmity is needed. World needs peace to prosper. We are not living in the 7th century anymore.


----------



## New

Hey Guys, let me ask a question.
Why do I see almost 99 percent of the people around "brain farted"?
They might be represented in different styles like drivers, taxi drivers, shopkeepers, students, teachers, employees, ministers, presidents but mentally they all seem the same.
Even here on this forum is all the same, I believed I could see a change here on such an international forum but,... honestly, nothing. There might be no chance for the people to represent their kinda stupidity directly here, but they are all trying their best to represent their unique level of stupidity, even by entering into a nonsense, baseless, almost every weekly repeated, discussions.
Don't read this part you guys, this is not for you people. Right now I am directly talking to the Lord himself. "Hey man you failed me, creating such creatures"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jandk

anonymus said:


> I find even Arabs on this forum quite pleasant and well behave specially when seen in contrast to ever abusing Pakistani and depressingly conformist and chauvinistic Chinese.



I should clarify that I was referring to not just online but also real life. Indians get along with Iranians better than with Arabs based on my observations. Go figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Fotol 

You can put people or anyone you want in their place, but only after you learn to act civilized and not to insult other members. I thought I made it clear last time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> You can put people or anyone you want in their place, but only after you learn to act civilized and not to insult other members. I thought I made it clear last time.


so why you don't ban him, how many insults are required?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> so why you don't ban him, how many insults are required?



Infraction has been given. There is a regulation for banning members and it doesn't and shouldn't happen with very few cases. If violations goes on despite alerts, a double infraction can be given which results in ban of the member.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fotol

mohsen said:


> so why you don't ban him, how many insults are required?



This is not your mullah regime where you can hang and silence people for their views. I am a Iranian non-muslim, what are you going to do with me ? stone me to death ?! 

@Serpentine .... Motevaje nemisham chera shoma postha ro pak mikonid. Fosh ke nadadam.


----------



## Serpentine

Fotol said:


> @Serpentine .... Motevaje nemisham chera shoma postha ro pak mikonid. Fosh ke nadadam.


Shaiad tohin kardan adat shode baratun? shoma be kasaie ke poste man ro like karde budan tohin kardi, vali indafe infraction nadadam. mamulan kasaie ke faghat tohin mikonan be karbara ziad davum nemiaran inja. in ro migam ta shaiad ravie ro avaz koni.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fotol

Serpentine said:


> Shaiad tohin kardan adat shode baratun? shoma be kasaie ke poste man ro like karde budan tohin kardi, vali indafe infraction nadadam. mamulan kasaie ke faghat tohin mikonan be karbara ziad davum nemiaran inja.



Hala man tohini nakardam... in forum ham jumhooriye eslami nist ke mardome be daar bezanan va khafe konan. Mentalitiye jumhoriye eslami toye in user-ha dide mishe. Mage nadidi behet goftesh ke mano ban koni 

He considers me a infidel now and i must be executed  
@mohsen... your mullah regime has no place in Iran and should go, that is wish of millions of Iranians, including this moderator here Serpentine, obvious is obvious


----------



## MOHSENAM

Fotol said:


> Hala man tohini nakardam... in forum ham jumhooriye eslami nist ke mardome be daar bezanan va khafe konan. Mentalitiye jumhoriye eslami toye in user-ha dide mishe. Mage nadidi behet goftesh ke mano ban koni
> 
> He considers me a infidel now and i must be executed
> @mohsen... your mullah regime has no place in Iran and should go, that is wish of millions of Iranians, including this moderator here Serpentine, obvious is obvious


Since Iranian are muslim u cannot change regime.


----------



## Fotol

MOHSENAM said:


> Since Iranian are muslim u cannot change regime.



your mullah regime is so incompetent and infamous that iranian people directly call the death of the mullah regime

*marg bar asle velayat faghih*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

@xenon54 @Sinan @Kaan @Targon and other turk brothers
so sorry for what happened in manisa's mine  god bless them . rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

Fotol said:


> your mullah regime is so incompetent and infamous that iranian people directly call the death of the mullah regime
> 
> *marg bar asle velayat faghih*



so our false flag Zionist troll is counting on bunch of riots from several years ago who couldn't even fill a street. yeah they destroyed part of public properties and after our nation answered them in the 9 day( 9 دی), they escaped back to their rat holes, but you can keep dreaming, cause an empty hope is the only thing left for you.

this is my nation's answer for you:
مرگ بر ضد ولایت فقیه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

Yeh ''nations answer''... but more like a bunch of Sandis khor (they are in the rallies because of the juice provided for free by the government) and a bunch of government employees.

Not to mention the mullahs trying to bus in people into tehran from all over the country, mostly poor villagers who get bribed easily with a juice drink and few dollars 

marg bar asle velayate faghih.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Fotol do you live outside Iran.


----------



## Targon

rahi2357 said:


> @xenon54 @Sinan @Kaan @Targon and other turk brothers
> so sorry for what happened in manisa's mine  god bless them . rest in peace



Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

بعضیا کور نیستن دوست دارن خودشونو به کوری بزنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

yeki az ekhtera'ate US ke ba geramafon ekhterash kardan





American troops using a newly-developed acoustic locator, mounted on a wheeled platform. The large horns amplified distant sounds, monitored through headphones worn by a crew member, who could direct the platform to move and pinpoint distant enemy aircraft. Development of passive acoustic location accelerated during World War I, later surpassed by the development of radar in the 1940s. (National Archives)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

انسانیت رو باید از اینا یاد گرفت نه حیوونای وهابی







اینم یه عکس ژیان تقدیم به اونایی که عاشق شاهن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

jandk said:


> *I find a lot of the Chinese posters funny because of their chauvinism.* It's a bit over the top. I'm amused. This forum attracts hotheaded nationalists so some degree of mud slinging is to be expected. We just gotta hold our ground



I got focused towards the Chinese and got banned numerous times.  

@rmi5 I noticed, you are back from the ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

Hi everyone I had a good run here. I'm going to quit, I wouldn't be able to come back even if I wanted to. Good bye. Take a good care of yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rmi5

چهار مرد در بین تیم فوتبال زنان ایران





Four players banned from Iranian women’s national team for failing gender tests

Women in Iran may not be allowed to attend football matches between male sides for religious reasons, but the beautiful game is popular among the Islamic republic’s female population.

Players in Iran’s burgeoning professional women’s football league will now be subjected to mandatory gender tests, after it has been revealed that four national team players were found guilty of not being women. The Telegraph reports:

The country’s football governing body is bringing in the random checks after it was revealed that several leading players – including four in the national women’s team – were either men who had not completed sex change operations, or were suffering from sexual development disorders.
Medical inspectors will now randomly attend professional women’s games — and those in the indoor “footsal” league — to carry out spot checks.

- See more at: چهار مرد در بین تیم فوتبال زنان ایران


----------



## Abii

Sam1980 said:


> Hi everyone I had a good run here. I'm going to quit, I wouldn't be able to come back even if I wanted to. Good bye. Take a good care of yourselves.


Good luck dude



rmi5 said:


> چهار مرد در بین تیم فوتبال زنان ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four players banned from Iranian women’s national team for failing gender tests
> 
> Women in Iran may not be allowed to attend football matches between male sides for religious reasons, but the beautiful game is popular among the Islamic republic’s female population.
> 
> Players in Iran’s burgeoning professional women’s football league will now be subjected to mandatory gender tests, after it has been revealed that four national team players were found guilty of not being women. The Telegraph reports:
> 
> The country’s football governing body is bringing in the random checks after it was revealed that several leading players – including four in the national women’s team – were either men who had not completed sex change operations, or were suffering from sexual development disorders.
> Medical inspectors will now randomly attend professional women’s games — and those in the indoor “footsal” league — to carry out spot checks.
> 
> - See more at: چهار مرد در بین تیم فوتبال زنان ایران


You don't need gender tests to prove that half of them are men. I looked at a team photo of WNT and I threw up in my mouth. Half of them looked like guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOS Brigade

Sam1980 said:


> Hi everyone I had a good run here. I'm going to quit, I wouldn't be able to come back even if I wanted to. Good bye. Take a good care of yourselves.



Godspeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

What's up Iranians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

For first time I saw a restaurant that is based on Iranian Cuisine in Ankara, when its open I will try it but its most likely gonna be expensive :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Targon said:


> For first time I saw a restaurant that is based on Iranian Cuisine in Ankara, when its open I will try it but its most likely gonna be expensive :/



It's the first? I'm surprised? In most European countries and also U.S/Canada you can find Iranian restaurants in major cities. I think there must be quite some of them in Istanbul right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

آیت الله علم الهدی سکوت خود را در خصوص فعالیت وهابیت در مشهد شکست!


----------



## jandk

rahi2357 said:


> this is parsa piroozfar an iranian actor. your avatar got some similarities with him  is it you?
> 
> 
> 
> @Targon i wish they cook it in right way since i ate pide in tehran but had no similarities to the one you posted  (that photo) and i should taste the real one inside turkey.
> 
> 
> @Abii they have done soooooooooo much wrong things to us man  if they didn't there were no reason to say down with them. but in respond we got sense of confidence  lol
> but i think "wrong" here means "changing regime" or sth like that.



Yea that's me. Tbh I don't see much similarity with him but yes I have been mistaken for an Iranian before by Iranians along with a whole range of other ethnicities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

Serpentine said:


> It's the first? I'm surprised? In most European countries and also U.S/Canada you can find Iranian restaurants in major cities. I think there must be quite some of them in Istanbul right now.



There must be some in Ankara and Istanbul but its the first time I'm coming across to one 

Anyway as far as I see, cuisine is fairly similar to ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Targon said:


> There must be some in Ankara and Istanbul but its the first time I'm coming across to one
> 
> Anyway as far as I see, cuisine is fairly similar to ours.



Yeah I agree, they are similar in many aspects.

Anyway, here's Turkish restaurant in Tehran. I have seen dozens of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

Tahran İran Sofrası - Çankaya

@Serpentine

Hope they're doing it well, I would not like Iranians to have bad thoughts after a sh.tty experience

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

Serpentine said:


> It's the first? I'm surprised? In most European countries and also U.S/Canada you can find Iranian restaurants in major cities. I think there must be quite some of them in Istanbul right now.



most of them are pretty expensive btw, at least in Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

I have noticed that Iranian food bears some similar names to Indian dishes but they taste quite different.


----------



## Serpentine

Gilamard said:


> most of them are pretty expensive btw, at least in Paris



Iranians. 

I would be surprised if it was cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Yeah looks like its expensive 

@rahi2357 

How it looked like ? may be it was just another variant  originally there were just several variants of ingredients, but most of recently opened decent places have a huge amount of variants, a hour ago I ate one with eggplants, sujuk, kaşar cheese and tomatoes in it, it was quite good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Iranian restaurants being expensive is quite a surprise. In Vancouver there are thousands of them and the competition has resulted in dirt cheap prices. It's so cheap now that people have started asking how is it possible to offer food at such joke prices. I remember paying 5-6 dollars for koobide and rice which is fast food price (McDonald's has more expensive burgers ffs lol).

That said, there are more expensive restaurants in the city too, but even those ones aren't that expensive. In Vancouver Iranian restaurants don't have a very good reputation. Out of all Middle Eastern restaurants in the city, Afghan restaurants seem to be the most popular and they are usually more classy than Iranian restaurants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Targon said:


> Yeah looks like its expensive
> 
> @rahi2357
> 
> How it looked like ? may be it was just another variant  originally there were just several variants of ingredients, but most of recently opened decent places have a huge amount of variants, a hour ago I ate one with eggplants, sujuk, kaşar cheese and tomatoes in it, it was quite good



Here's a Turkish restaurant in Tabriz named Sultan, I could find some pics of the cuisine:









Patlijan Salatasi






Kasharli Pide






Patlican Kebab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Abii said:


> Iranian restaurants being expensive is quite a surprise. In Vancouver there are thousands of them and the competition has resulted in dirt cheap prices. It's so cheap now that people have started asking how is it possible to offer food at such joke prices. I remember paying 5-6 dollars for koobide and rice which is fast food price (McDonald's has more expensive burgers ffs lol).
> 
> That said, there are more expensive restaurants in the city too, but even those ones aren't that expensive. In Vancouver Iranian restaurants don't have a very good reputation. Out of all Middle Eastern restaurants in the city, Afghan restaurants seem to be the most popular and they are usually more classy than Iranian restaurants.



Middle Eastern food is not very popular in Canada. The most popular non European cuisines here are Chinese, Indian, Japanese, Thai in no particular order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Who watched the last Game of Thrones episode? Tyrion's speech has been the highlight of this season so far. Absolutely epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

@Serpentine

Looks meh 

@rahi2357 
Meat pides has tomatoes, peppers and onions too inside(thats actually better then pure meat in my opinion), but it should be well balanced of course, you should taste the meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

jandk said:


> Middle Eastern food is not very popular in Canada. The most popular non European cuisines here are Chinese, Indian, Japanese, Thai in no particular order.


That's true. 

Personally, I eat a lot of Thai/Japanese/Chinese food, more than Iranian food, WAY MORE. I haven't been to an Indian restaurant believe it or not. There's one close to where I live, but it's a 5 star restaurant and that ain't my scene lol

Not a big fan of spices tbh, but I'll be giving it a shot sooner or later. Iranians generally don't eat a lot of spiced up food, unless it's a meaty dish, and even then, spice isn't used as liberally as it's in Pakistani/Indian food. Iranian food is more about herbs than spices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Who watched the last Game of Thrones episode? Tyrion's speech has been the highlight of this season so far. Absolutely epic.



Is that a spoiler too? I haven't watched the series yet and I'm about to start. Something tells me not to watch the video or it will expose too much of the series.


----------



## Targon

Abii said:


> That's true.
> 
> Personally, I eat a lot of Thai/Japanese/Chinese food, more than Iranian food, WAY MORE. I haven't been to an Indian restaurant believe it or not. There's one close to where I live, but it's a 5 star restaurant and that ain't my scene lol
> 
> Not a big fan of spices tbh, but I'll be giving it a shot sooner or later. Iranians generally don't eat a lot of spiced up food, unless it's a meaty dish, and even then, spice isn't used as liberally as it's in Pakistani/Indian food. Iranian food is more about herbs than spices.



Exactly same here, most spiced dishes are from southeastern region, but even in them all the spice is about hotness in meat dishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Is that a spoiler too? I haven't watched the series yet and I'm about to start. Something tells me not to watch the video or it will expose too much of the series.


Don't, it does spoil it a little.



Targon said:


> Exactly same here, most spiced dishes are from southeastern region, but even in them all the spice is about hotness in meat dishes.


After salt/pepper, the most widely used spice in Iranian food is Turmeric. Most of the time, it's these 3 spices that are used and nothing else (Turmeric only if there's red meat involved). In Kababs a few more spices are added. When red meat isn't involved, mostly just salt and pepper and lots of green herbs. 

Spicy food isn't very popular either. Only in the Persian Gulf region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Abii said:


> That's true.
> 
> Personally, I eat a lot of Thai/Japanese/Chinese food, more than Iranian food, WAY MORE. I haven't been to an Indian restaurant believe it or not. There's one close to where I live, but it's a 5 star restaurant and that ain't my scene lol
> 
> Not a big fan of spices tbh, but I'll be giving it a shot sooner or later. Iranians generally don't eat a lot of spiced up food, unless it's a meaty dish, and even then, spice isn't used as liberally as it's in Pakistani/Indian food. Iranian food is more about herbs than spices.



Indian food can be good or bad depending on the restaurant. It's hard to rate it objectively but I would say Indian food(when done right) is overall better than most other cuisines. Try Rice + Butter chicken. Simple but delicious. Not all Indian food is spicy. In Canada spice is sparingly used because a lot of white people eat the food and they can't handle the spice either. You should try it. I will also try Iranian food. Afghan food is pretty good - one of my favourites actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Abii said:


> Don't, it does spoil it a little.
> 
> 
> After salt/pepper, the most widely used spice in Iranian food is Turmeric. Most of the time, it's these 3 spices that are used and nothing else (Turmeric only if there's red meat involved). In Kababs a few more spices are added. When red meat isn't involved, mostly just salt and pepper and lots of green herbs.
> 
> Spicy food isn't very popular either. Only in the Persian Gulf region.



Almost same, but third one for us is usually red pepper flakes or thyme(are these considered herbs ? I'm ignorant )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Islam shall be the winner said:


> 't read this part you guys, this is not for you people. Right now I am directly talking to the Lord himself. "Hey man you fail





Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey Guys, let me ask a question.
> Why do I see almost 99 percent of the people around "brain farted"?
> They might be represented in different styles like drivers, taxi drivers, shopkeepers, students, teachers, employees, ministers, presidents but mentally they all seem the same.
> Even here on this forum is all the same, I believed I could see a change here on such an international forum but,... honestly, nothing. There might be no chance for the people to represent their kinda stupidity directly here, but they are all trying their best to represent their unique level of stupidity, even by entering into a nonsense, baseless, almost every weekly repeated, discussions.
> Don't read this part you guys, this is not for you people. Right now I am directly talking to the Lord himself. "Hey man you failed me, creating such creatures"


What brought this in?


----------



## SOS Brigade

I like a bit of spice, I have a bottle of sriarcha sauce in the fridge and I like paprika as well. But I never order anything spicy at Indian restaurants, lol.

I know an Iranian family friend who loves spicy food!


----------



## New

Talon said:


> What brought this in?


really, I don't know.
Maybe it was the outburst of commutative bad feelings in a long time. But I do believe in it.
I am not a history specialist, but out of a comprehensive investigation in the history, I can tell you, the average people are getting dumber and dumber as the centuries and millenniums are passing by. They never stop making the same mistakes and they never learn from their own or their predecessors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Islam shall be the winner said:


> really, I don't know.
> Maybe it was the outburst of commutative feelings in a long time. But I do believe in it.
> I am not a history specialist, but out of a comprehensive investigation in the history, I can tell you, the average people are getting dumber and dumber as the centuries and millenniums are passing by. They never stop making the same mistakes and they never learn from their own or their predecessors.


 many dont even know proper history others think that they are above mistakes and even if they walk in the same path ....by some miracle they would get a different result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sam1980 said:


> Hi everyone I had a good run here. I'm going to quit, I wouldn't be able to come back even if I wanted to. Good bye. Take a good care of yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> For first time I saw a restaurant that is based on Iranian Cuisine in Ankara, when its open I will try it but its most likely gonna be expensive :/



Where is it ?

Edit: I have seen the location.


----------



## Targon

There is a character from Iran in Karagöz and Hacivat shadow play, he's called Acem, he speaks with Azerbaijani Turkish though, he's a rich carpet dealer and loves poetry , he also likes having fun and looking to people from up.

It was hard to find a good pic with correct character but I guess that one is correct

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> Yeah looks like its expensive



Expensive restaurant in Kızılay ???

Have you ever tried restaurants in Çankaya district or in the malls like Next level or Panora ?


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Abii said:


> Who watched the last Game of Thrones episode? Tyrion's speech has been the highlight of this season so far. Absolutely epic.



That bitch Shae though. What's up with her?


----------



## New

Talon said:


> many dont even know proper history others think that they are above mistakes and even if they walk in the same path ....by some miracle they would get a different result


You know, I believe there is a shinning sign on the forehead of all dumb people, 
They always do the same shit as others and at the very same time they are always praying for a different outcome.
I do believe there shall be a low for hanging all those who have no special impact on this world, for those who live a life like a sheep, like a cow, those who never intend to increase their understandings their comprehension. those who don't know why they are living or even worse they never ever try to. And I am not afraid if even me, myself got hanged too.
This planet is the home for a population no more than 20 thousands, and the rest are useless and waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Islam shall be the winner said:


> You know, I believe there is a shinning sign on the forehead of all dumb people,
> They always do the same shit as others and at the very same time they are always praying for a different outcome.
> I do believe there shall be a low for hanging all those who have no special impact on this world, for those who live a life like a sheep, like a cow, those who never intend to increase their understandings their comprehension. those who don't know why they are living or even worse they never ever try to. And I am not afraid if even me, myself got hanged too.
> This planet is the home for a population no more than 20 thousands, and the rest are useless and waste.


 that is alot of hate...You ok brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> Not a big fan of spices tbh, but I'll be giving it a shot sooner or later. Iranians generally don't eat a lot of spiced up food, unless it's a meaty dish, and even then, spice isn't used as liberally as it's in Pakistani/Indian food. Iranian food is more about herbs than spices.



Indian food in western countries aren't hot, they are disgrace to the kind of heat we are used to here. BTW I heard Mexican food is too much hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

INDIC said:


> Indian food in western countries aren't hot, they are disgrace to the kind of heat we are used to here. BTW I heard Mexican food is too much hot.




Indian food in India also does not contain as many spices as advertised. In my home, except turmeric no other spice was used in large quantities.


----------



## INDIC

anonymus said:


> Indian food in India also does not contain as many spices as advertised. In my home, except turmeric no other spice was used in large quantities.



Yes, only in the veg food we eat daily but if its meat based curry, its generally made hot and a bit oily. My friends living in the UK had very bad opinion about British curries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> Yes, only in the veg food we eat daily but if its meat based curry, its generally made hot and a bit oily. My friends living in the UK had very bad opinion about British curries.



Give me a simple but delicious recipe, I will try at home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


> Give me a simple but delicious recipe, I will try at home



Can you access youtube in Turkey, I will share the link the channel of famous Indian chef Sanjeev Kapoor.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Targon

Hey targon how old are u?
Are u religious or not?


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> Can you access youtube in Turkey, I will share the link the channel of famous Indian chef Sanjeev Kapoor.



Yes I can, but doubt I have the skill the do his stuff 

@MOHSENAM

I'm 20, not much , I'm religious 2 days a year(Ramadan eid, Kurban Eid) 

Btw I thought you were calling eids "Bayram" like us since its originally an Iranian name.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Targon said:


> Yes I can, but doubt I have the skill the do his stuff
> 
> @MOHSENAM
> 
> I'm 20, not much , I'm religious 2 days a year(Ramadan eid, Kurban Eid)




Thanks buddy and inshalah become more religious.

I thought u are about 27 because u usually talk wisely.
have a good youth ages and hope the best. I someties want to back to 19-20 but it is not possible,very good era.  I am about 25.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Targon

How much turkish *people pray salat* in percent almost?or at least at the city that u live in


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


> Yes I can, but doubt I have the skill the do his stuff
> 
> @MOHSENAM
> 
> I'm 20, not much , I'm religious 2 days a year(Ramadan eid, Kurban Eid)
> 
> Btw I thought you were calling eids "Bayram" like us since its originally an Iranian name.



Easiest one you can try is boiled egg curry. Whole boiled eggs fried to very light brown dipped in gravy. 

Here is his channel having mostly Indian dishes. His TV show was extremely popular in India in 1990s.

https://www.youtube.com/user/sanjeevkapoorkhazana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

MOHSENAM said:


> @Targon
> 
> How much turkish *people pray salat* in percent almost?or at least at the city that u live in



People praying all five times is rare, people praying at fridays is more common, may be more then half of the population, but most people prays at eids.

I see, "Bayram" is an Iranian name but not Persian, I guess we got it from Sogdians at Central Asia.

We use Namaz instead of Salat btw, which is Persian, since we learned Islam from Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Targon said:


> People praying all five times is rare, people praying at fridays is more common, may be more then half of the population, but most people prays at eids.
> 
> I see, "Bayram" is an Iranian name but not Persian, I guess we got it from Sogdians at Central Asia.


We call it in Iran Qurban.

Do atheists read Quran too?or come to friday pray ?


----------



## xenon54 out

MOHSENAM said:


> We call it in Iran Qurban.
> 
> Do atheists read Quran too?or come to friday pray ?


Why should an atheist go to an Mosque or read Quran except for educational purposes?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

MOHSENAM said:


> We call it in Iran Qurban.
> 
> Do atheists read Quran too?or come to friday pray ?



Many Atheists read Quran before becoming Atheists, but there is no reason for them to go friday prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Targon said:


> Many Atheists read Quran before becoming Atheists, but there is no reason for them to go friday prayers.


In cay bahsi I saw one member was said even atheist people read Quran.
for this case I asked.

Thanks buddy.


Targon said:


> We use Namaz instead of Salat btw, which is Persian, since we learned Islam from Persians.





We use namaz too buddy


xenon54 said:


> Why should an atheist go to an Mosque or read Quran except for educational purposes?





In cay bahsi I saw one member was said even atheist people read Quran.
for this case I asked.

It made me wonder too.I thought for habbit even atheist people read Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Targon since you asked for simple dish, try this easy recipe of Omelette curry, omelette slices in thick gravy, very easy to make. Can eat with boiled rice, pulao(pilaf) or any kind of chewy bread. 

Omelette Curry Recipe | How to make Omelette Curry - Non-Vegetarian


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> @Targon since you asked for simple dish, try this easy recipe of Omelette curry, omelette slices in thick gravy, very easy to make. Can eat with boiled rice, pulao(pilaf) or any kind of chewy bread.
> 
> Omelette Curry Recipe | How to make Omelette Curry - Non-Vegetarian



I don't know some of these ingredients but I will try with whatever I have 

I remembered Menemen when I saw it, gotta prepare it when I get back to home


----------



## MOHSENAM

Iranian and Turks are too similar to each other and somehow we have mixed with each other.too similar to each other exclude language


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


> I don't know some of these ingredients but I will try with whatever I have
> 
> I remembered Menemen when I saw it, gotta prepare it when I get back to home



I mainly use spice powder from market mainly meant for mutton or chicken curry as they give best taste to gravy while use onion, ginger garlic and cilantro(garnish). I hope you may get some Indian curry masala in Turkey.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Targon said:


> I don't know some of these ingredients but I will try with whatever I have
> 
> I remembered Menemen when I saw it, gotta prepare it when I get back to home




bah bah Ommlet , I cook one of them everyday exactly the same in the picture. 
nooshe jan


----------



## Targon

Its not exactly omelette, its a well mix of tomatoes, peppers, eggs and some spice, its simple and awesome(if made well), if you add Sucuk sausages or Pastırma(kind of beef bacon) its heavenly.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Targon said:


> Its not exactly omelette, its a well mix of tomatoes, peppers, eggs and some spice, its simple and awesome(if made well), if you add Sucuk sausages or Pastırma(kind of beef bacon) its heavenly.




I am Ostad in it.I cook every kind of ommlte


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


>



What is that thread like stuff.


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> What is that thread like stuff.



Probably melting Kaşar cheese, its also goes well with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Targon do you eat Falooda in Turkey or any dish similar to Falooda.


----------



## Targon

INDIC said:


> @Targon do you eat Falooda in Turkey or any dish similar to Falooda.



I don't think so.


----------



## Abii

DRaisinHerald said:


> That bitch Shae though. What's up with her?



Shae truly thought that Tyrion wanted Sansa (SP?) I guess. The way he ran her off (to save her life) really hurt Shae.


----------



## jandk

Abii said:


> Shae truly thought that Tyrion wanted Sansa (SP?) I guess. The way he ran her off (to save her life) really hurt Shae.



Shae is full of vengeance. Add to the fact that she is not the brightest crayon in the box and you can see why she gave a false testimony.


----------



## MOHSENAM

_*Quran:2:256: “Let there be no compulsion in religion...”*_
_*Q:18:25: Say "The Truth is from your Lord": let him who will, believe, and let him who will, reject (it):...*_



http://i.cubeupload.com/Z7F55Z.jpg
http://i.cubeupload.com/Z7F55Z.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Targon said:


> Almost same, but third one for us is usually red pepper flakes or thyme(are these considered herbs ? I'm ignorant )


We use also "adviye"

_*Advieh*_ or _*adwiya*_ (Persian: ادویه‎) is a spice mixture used in Persian cuisine and Mesopotamian cuisine.[1] It is used in rice dishes, as well as in chicken and bean dishes. Although its specific composition varies from the Persian Gulf to the Caspian Sea, common ingredients include turmeric, cinnamon, cardamom, cloves, rose petals or rose buds, cumin, and ginger. It may also include ground golpar, saffron,nutmeg, black pepper, mace, coriander, or sesame.


----------



## Irajgholi

@rmi5 @Ostad @Abii sup bros?


----------



## Targon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> We use also "adviye"
> 
> _*Advieh*_ or _*adwiya*_ (Persian: ادویه‎) is a spice mixture used in Persian cuisine and Mesopotamian cuisine.[1] It is used in rice dishes, as well as in chicken and bean dishes. Although its specific composition varies from the Persian Gulf to the Caspian Sea, common ingredients include turmeric, cinnamon, cardamom, cloves, rose petals or rose buds, cumin, and ginger. It may also include ground golpar, saffron,nutmeg, black pepper, mace, coriander, or sesame.



I forgot Cumin. 

Salt, Black pepper powder, Cumin, Red pepper flakes, thyme, thats what we use most.

Many watery dishes here have a similar preparation, usually you first put minced onions, and if you need peppers, after 15-20 seconds you add minced tomatoes and a bit salt in order make tomatoes melt faster, tomatoes have to be melt well and become saucy, rest of the details is about the main ingredient, but lastly you add minced garlic and spices. Take out the main ingredient and thats a fine sauce for fried stuff or macaroni, can be eaten with just bread as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Word

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gilamard

Holey molar! German man takes body art to the next level with cheek holes, forked tongue  - NY Daily News


----------



## Abii

Irajgholi said:


> @rmi5 @Ostad @Abii sup bros?


Wusup dude! Long time since you posted on this cesspool of a site. Having too much fun these days eh?



Gilamard said:


> Holey molar! German man takes body art to the next level with cheek holes, forked tongue - NY Daily News


Burn that thing with fire. lol those Germans and Japanese people never cease to amaze! I can't take the image out of my head.

Edit: brb, have to look at some p-orn to get that nasty image out of my head.

Edit 2: that's better. That guy needs to be punched in the face once a day for the rest of his life. I'm a liberal live and let live kind of guy, but that shit is nasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Free Bitdefender Internet Security 6 months license:
Free Bitdefender Internet Security (100% discount) | Daily giveaways and discounts | SharewareOnSale

-------------
علیرغم تعهد 1+5 برای «توقف تلاش برای کاهش فروش نفت ایران»، صادرات نفت 2 ماه قبل ایران به قبل از میزان توافق ژنو بازگشت
-------
اخراج ۸۰ جوان از وزارت صنعت
نماینده مردم اهواز در مجلس گفت: مدیری که دارای گرین کارت کانادا است، ۷۰ تا ۸۰ نفر از جوانان را اخراج کرده است


----------



## MOHSENAM

mohsen said:


> Free Bitdefender Internet Security 6 months license:
> Free Bitdefender Internet Security (100% discount) | Daily giveaways and discounts | SharewareOnSale
> 
> -------------
> علیرغم تعهد 1+5 برای «توقف تلاش برای کاهش فروش نفت ایران»، صادرات نفت 2 ماه قبل ایران به قبل از میزان توافق ژنو بازگشت
> -------
> اخراج ۸۰ جوان از وزارت صنعت
> نماینده مردم اهواز در مجلس گفت: مدیری که دارای گرین کارت کانادا است، ۷۰ تا ۸۰ نفر از جوانان را اخراج کرده است







روحانی عقلش تعطیله


----------



## SOS Brigade

Gilamard said:


> Holey molar! German man takes body art to the next level with cheek holes, forked tongue - NY Daily News



Someone please pass me the eye bleach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> We use also "adviye"
> 
> _*Advieh*_ or _*adwiya*_ (Persian: ادویه‎) is a spice mixture used in Persian cuisine and Mesopotamian cuisine.[1] It is used in rice dishes, as well as in chicken and bean dishes. Although its specific composition varies from the Persian Gulf to the Caspian Sea, common ingredients include turmeric, cinnamon, cardamom, cloves, rose petals or rose buds, cumin, and ginger. It may also include ground golpar, saffron,nutmeg, black pepper, mace, coriander, or sesame.



Do you use Asafoetida in your food, have you ever smelled it.


----------



## Gilamard

SOS Brigade said:


> Someone please pass me the eye bleach...



sorry dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOS Brigade

Gilamard said:


> sorry dude



No worries, I am sort of used to stuff like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Gilamard said:


> Holey molar! German man takes body art to the next level with cheek holes, forked tongue - NY Daily News



Holy crap! that looks insane.


----------



## Prince of Persia

This is disgusting, why would he do that to himself...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Gilamard said:


> Holey molar! German man takes body art to the next level with cheek holes, forked tongue - NY Daily News


That gave me cancer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> That gave me cancer.


I wonder what his thought process was and how he found another moron like himself that was willing to drill an *** hole in his cheek.

ahhhh my eyes are burning again. This is worse than 100 beheadings lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Abii said:


> I wonder what his thought process was and how he found another moron like himself that was willing to drill an *** hole in his cheek bone.
> 
> ahhhh my eyes are burning again. This is worse than 100 beheadings lol



I am wondering how does he eat food and drink water.


----------



## Abii

INDIC said:


> I am wondering how does he eat food and drink water.


lol I don't even wanna know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

INDIC said:


> Do you use Asafoetida in your food, have you ever smelled it.


I know what it is, it also grows in Iran. But we use it as medicine, not for food (at least not where I come from). I guess worth trying


----------



## INDIC

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I know what it is, it also grows in Iran. But we use it as medicine, not for food (at least not where I come from). I guess worth trying



Medicine? In India it is used for seasoning in food, the smell is horrible but since its good for digestion and give good taste to food, people try to bear the horrible smell of raw asafoetida.


----------



## Abii

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I know what it is, it also grows in Iran. But we use it as medicine, not for food (at least not where I come from). I guess worth trying


What is the Iranian word for it?


----------



## Targon

Abii said:


> What is the Iranian word for it?



Appareantly its name in Turkish is Şeytanboku which means Devil's sh.t

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Abii said:


> What is the Iranian word for it?


"anghuze/angedan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Targon said:


> Appareantly its name in Turkish is Şeytanboku which means Devil's sh.t



In Hindi, we call it as _Heeng_. The Nepalese dumplings _momos_ contains lots of asafoetida.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

INDIC said:


> Medicine? In India it is used for seasoning in food, the smell is horrible but since its good for digestion and give good taste to food, people try to bear the horrible smell of raw asafoetida.


Deastroys "air" in stomach, destroys worms in stomach, makes stomach stronger.


----------



## INDIC

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Deastroys "air" in stomach, destroys worms in stomach, makes stomach stronger.



My mother used to prepare _daal_(lentil soup) and vegetable curries by adding asafeotida in them but she couldn't bear the smell of raw asafoetida but she used to bear the foul smell for sake of its health benefits.


----------



## Irajgholi

Abii said:


> Wusup dude! Long time since you posted on this cesspool of a site. Having too much fun these days eh?
> 
> 
> Burn that thing with fire. lol those Germans and Japanese people never cease to amaze! I can't take the image out of my head.
> 
> Edit: brb, have to look at some p-orn to get that nasty image out of my head.
> 
> Edit 2: that's better. That guy needs to be punched in the face once a day for the rest of his life. I'm a liberal live and let live kind of guy, but that shit is nasty.




Been busy my friend next 2 months is gonna be difficult for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

INDIC said:


> My mother used to prepare _daal_(lentil soup) and vegetable curries by adding asafeotida in them but she couldn't bear the smell of raw asafoetida but she used to bear the foul smell for sake of its health benefits.


daal.. soon I will make daal, my mother always made it for me, but now I live alone. 
Haha once my mother said she knew an Indian family in Iran. They made hot food and also the baby ate from that food  His body was already resistant against hot food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Targon said:


> Appareantly its name in Turkish is Şeytanboku which means Devil's sh.t



"Pisiyli ilankölgəsi" in Azerbaijani.

Bad odored snake's shadow.


----------



## Abii

Targon said:


> Appareantly its name in Turkish is Şeytanboku which means Devil's sh.t


lool 

In Persian it's anghuze. I had heard of it before, never knew what it was. But now that you mentioned "devil's shit," I'm interested to know what the Persian meaning of the word anghuze is lol

An=sh-it
Ghuze=No clue what that word means. 

@Shapur Zol Aktaf 

Do you know what anghuze means?


----------



## Abii




----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Abii said:


> lool
> 
> In Persian it's anghuze. I had heard of it before, never knew what it was. But now that you mentioned "devil's shit," I'm interested to know what the Persian meaning of the word anghuze is lol
> 
> An=sh-it
> Ghuze=No clue what that word means.
> 
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> 
> Do you know what anghuze means?


know.. but "an" alone is shit, else we would have many shitty words (angur, anar, andishe, angize, andam etc) haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> know.. but "an" alone is shit, else we would have many shitty words (angur, anar, andishe, angize, andam etc) haha



In Hindi angur means grapes and anar refers to pomegrenate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

jandk said:


> In Hindi angur means grapes and anar refers to pomegrenate


Yes, in our language the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> know.. but "an" alone is shit, else we would have many shitty words (angur, anar, andishe, angize, andam etc) haha


lol I guess. 

But in Turkish it's devil's shit so the "an" in this case could truly be of the smelly kind haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

So I just found out that Shae from Game of Thrones was a p-orn star in Germany. She's also of Turkish descent. Her name is Sibel Kekilli and her p-orn name is Dilara.

You're welcome lol

Edit: what the hell! Why is p-orn censored on this site?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> know.. but "an" alone is shit, else we would have many shitty words (angur, anar, andishe, angize, andam etc) haha



why you use 'an' in angur and anar.


----------



## jandk

@Iranians

There is this girl from my hometown. When I saw her picture, the first thing that came to my mind is that she looks like those ancient paintings of persians - like the ideal persian female face. Do you guys see the resemblance too?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

INDIC said:


> why you use 'an' in angur and anar.


It has nothing to do with shit, it's just part of those words. Another fruit>>Mango>> anbeh in persian.


----------



## INDIC

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> daal.. soon I will make daal, my mother always made it for me, but now I live alone.
> Haha once my mother said she knew an Indian family in Iran. They made hot food and also the baby ate from that food  His body was already resistant against hot food.



Yes, my cousin's little son had same like for hot curries. Have your ever tried sambhar, its similar to daal but contains vegetables, tamarind and more spices popular mainly in South India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

INDIC said:


> Yes, my cousin's little son had same like for hot curries. Have your ever tried sambhar, its similar to daal but contains vegetables, tamarind and more spices popular mainly in South India.


Never tried.
My friend one day I will visit India and try all these food , I've one good Suriname-Indian friend, but he's working 24/7!... The food you describe sounds good because we also use Tamarind (tamre-hendi) in ghaliye mahi (southern dish made of fish). Tamr gives the food a good taste.
Here people from Suriname, a big part of them have Indian ancestors. They make Indian food also, they are mainly from Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, north India. I love food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prince of Persia

@INDIC 

I saw you comment on a thread and you said Al Kwarezmi was arab.
Who told you that nonsense? He was a PERSIAN. Not an arab.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Prince of Persia 


> I saw you comment on a thread and you said Al Kwarezmi was arab.
> Who told you that nonsense? He was a PERSIAN. Not an arab.


Probably he didn't know, Islamic-Arabic names, many think automatically Arab. Problem is in Europe many started to refer to all muslim countries and scientists as arabs. But it's changing now, many sources refer to the correct ethnicity.


----------



## INDIC

Prince of Persia said:


> @INDIC
> 
> I saw you comment on a thread and you said Al Kwarezmi was arab.
> Who told you that nonsense? He was a PERSIAN. Not an arab.



Sorry, I never knew if he was Arab-Persian but I used first 'your'(not Arab) and then later removed it. But his name was Arabic thus confusion. That Al Hasani was constantly insulting Indian because some Indian commented on Syria thread. 

BTW I heard there is nothing Arab about Arabian Nights also it is the mix of Iranian, Indian and central Asian folklores. Part of Arabian Nights is copied from Indian folklore of Panchatantra, Vikram-Betal and Jataka tales. Infact theme looks similar to Vikram-Betal where a king named Vikram captures the ghostly spirit Betal, betal tells him a story and flee after telling the story and king again comes to capture him and he again tells him another story and then flee repeating the same thing.


----------



## -SINAN-

@yavar 

If you wanna, discuss on Jet engines, i will discuss with you.

But please don't pollute our thread with meaningless garbage like that.


----------



## INDIC

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Prince of Persia
> 
> Probably he didn't know, Islamic-Arabic names, many think automatically Arab. Problem is in Europe many started to refer to all muslim countries and scientists as arabs. But it's changing now, many sources refer to the correct ethnicity.



Is there any Arab among them or most of them were Persians. I read somewhere that House of Wisdom of Baghdad was modeled on Academy of Gondhishapur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ver r my buddies at ?

missed u guys :\

@Ostad @Serpentine @mohsen @rahi2357 and others -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

I would advise Iranian members to disregard hindu revisionist historian on this thread, his theories are only found in India.

His type of people believe civilization began in the ganga and then spread out to the rest of the world amongst other crazy shit.


----------



## MOHSENAM

KingMamba said:


> I would advise Iranian members to disregard hindu revisionist historian on this thread, his theories are only found in India.
> 
> His type of people believe civilization began in the ganga and then spread out to the rest of the world amongst other crazy shit.




I dont know why are u battling with India . but if Iran was in your shoes did not get itself tried with India . Freindship achieve Friendship cold relation achieve cold relation.
Iran has 15 neighbors and observe many things for not waste its energy for the neighbors.

U and India must forget past and not to get yourselves tried with each other anymore.
This situation may make another war and this occurrence will be loss for both of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> I dont know why are u battling with India . but if Iran was in your shoes did not get itself tried with India . Freindship achieve Friendship cold relation achieve cold relation.
> Iran has 15 neighbors and observe many things for not waste its energy for the neighbors.
> 
> U and India must forget past and not to get yourselves tried with each other anymore.
> This situation may make another war and this occurrence will be loss for both of you.



If Iran had its territory under control of another country you would not be saying this stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

KingMamba said:


> If Iran had its territory under control of another country you would not be saying this stuff.


U are true but should not waste your energy anymore.


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> U are true but should not waste your energy anymore.



No thank you.


----------



## yavar

Sinan said:


> @yavar
> But please don't pollute our thread with meaningless garbage like that.


i did not do any thin. i was just making clear that these are Chines rocket and a missile which is been renamed . that all .
we regard to turbofan engine i was just replying to a members post . he ask me . i posted what i could fond .


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> I would advise Iranian members to disregard hindu revisionist historian on this thread, his theories are only found in India.
> 
> His type of people believe civilization began in the ganga and then spread out to the rest of the world amongst other crazy shit.



I see the bad effect of the sarkari school education of Pakistan on you.


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> I see the bad effect of the sarkari school education of Pakistan on you.



Said the hindutva revisionist.


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Said the hindutva revisionist.



I know what bullcrap you are referring to that Indians had no culture before those Arabs came and civilized the Indians( since you have deep hatred towards your own Hindu-Buddhist ancestors and can't tolerate that they had an advanced culture before Arabs came). This joke that Arab civilized Indians is taught to every kid of Pakistan and I am sure you too had learned it.


----------



## MOHSENAM

KingMamba said:


> No thank you.


India is much populated and also bigger than u.
I have always seen good face from Indian people I think this war between u and them is idiotic.
I hope Pakistan and India problems end one day soon. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> I know what bullcrap you are referring to that Indians had no culture before those Arabs came and civilized the Indians( since you have deep hatred towards your own Hindu-Buddhist ancestors and can't tolerate that they had an advanced culture before Arabs came). This joke that Arab civilized Indians is taught to every kid of Pakistan and I am sure you too had learned it.



Total bakwas and I never said something like that so do not put words into my mouth as they say.  Of course Indians had culture, culture that Pakistanis ancestors passed onto India. 

Besides Arabs were never in India only in Sindh, Pakistan so where did you learn this history?


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Total bakwas and I never said something like that so do not put words into my mouth as they say.  Of course Indians had culture, culture that Pakistanis ancestors passed onto India.
> 
> Besides Arabs were never in India only in Sindh, Pakistan so where did you learn this history?



You meant the same thing, infact your sarkari school is churning out lots of idiots who think that Hindus had no culture before those Arabs came and they go around different forums to support such claims. Infact, till now I have never find any Arabs or Persian denying role of early Indian knowledge in growth of Golden Age in the middle East, its only the illiterate Pakistanis who don't want to believe in it.


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> You meant the same thing, infact your sarkari school is churning out lots of idiots who think that Hindus had no culture before those Arabs came and they go around different forums to support such claims. Infact, till now I have never find any Arabs or Persian denying role of early Indian knowledge in growth of Golden Age in the middle East, its only the illiterate Pakistanis who don't want to believe in it.



The only illiterate is you, Indian scientists traveled to Baghdad to translate their works into Arabic this much is accepted by every historian but what you are saying is much different for example-



INDIC said:


> Sorry, I never knew if he was Arab-Persian but I used first 'your'(not Arab) and then later removed it. But his name was Arabic thus confusion. That Al Hasani was constantly insulting Indian because some Indian commented on Syria thread.
> 
> BTW I heard there is nothing Arab about Arabian Nights also it is the mix of Iranian, Indian and central Asian folklores. Part of Arabian Nights is *copied from Indian folklore of Panchatantra, Vikram-Betal and Jataka tales. Infact theme looks similar to Vikram-Betal where a king named Vikram captures the ghostly spirit Betal, betal tells him a story and flee after telling the story and king again comes to capture him and he again tells him another story and then flee repeating the same thing*.





INDIC said:


> Is there any Arab among them or most of them were Persians. *I read somewhere that House of Wisdom of Baghdad was modeled on Academy of Gondhishapur.*



Both of these bold statements are bullshit hindutva revision and I am willing to bet you "read it" from some hindutva historians book .

As for Iranian scientists yes there were mostly only Iranian and Andalusian scientists involved in Islamic golden age not Arab ones. There was only Arab I could think of.

Arabic language actually did more than Arabs themselves because it allowed Greek works to be perserved and then reintroduced to Europe during the renaissance.


----------



## INDIC

MOHSENAM said:


> India is much populated and also bigger than u.
> I have always seen good face from Indian people I think this war between u and them is idiotic.
> I hope Pakistan and India problems end one day soon. Thank you.



Well, Pakistanis are not Iranians. Unlike Iranians who still love your Zoroastrian ancestors who still admire the Cyrus the Great, Pakistanis in general celebrate the humiliation and massacre of their Hindu-Buddhist ancestors on the hands of Arabs and Turkic invaders. Their own ancestors are villains for them. In their school they are taught the garbage that before the Arab invasion of Muhammad bin Qasim, Hindus had no civilization and despise Raja Dahir because he was defeated/killed by Arabs protecting his kingdom.



KingMamba said:


> The only illiterate is you, Indian scientists traveled to Baghdad to translate their works into Arabic this much is accepted by every historian but what you are saying is much different for example-
> 
> Both of these bold statements are bullshit hindutva revision and I am willing to bet you "read it" from some hindutva historians book .
> 
> As for Iranian scientists yes there were mostly only Iranian and Andalusian scientists involved in Islamic golden age not Arab ones. There was only Arab I could think of.



Hey IlliterateMamba, Academy of Gondishapur was in Iran centre of learning during Sassanid Period, not India how did you find Indian connection to that.  I was right, Arabians nights are copied from Indian folklore of Panchatantra, Vikram-Betal and Jatak tales.


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Hey IlliterateMamba, Academy of Gondishapur was in Iran centre of learning during Sassanid Period, not India how did you find Indian connection to that.  I was right, Arabians nights are copied from Indian folklore of Panchatantra, Vikram-Betal and Jatak tales.



You stupid or something? I never said it was in India what I said was you probably read it in some hindutva revisionist textbook, only hindutvas say everything was copied from others because they are butt hurt individuals who are still mad them people say stuff like Arabic numerals. 

Learn how to comprehend English, I thought English was the official language of India but it seems your mud hut education has failed you in more ways than one.


----------



## INDIC

@KingMamba Academy of Gondishapur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is Persian page of Panchatantra translated in Persian as Kalileh va Demnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Well, Pakistanis are not Iranians. Unlike Iranians who still love your Zoroastrian ancestors who still admire the Cyrus the Great, Pakistanis in general celebrate the humiliation and massacre of their Hindu-Buddhist ancestors on the hands of Arabs and Turkic invaders. Their own ancestors are villains for them. In their school they are taught the garbage that before the Arab invasion of Muhammad bin Qasim, Hindus had no civilization and despise Raja Dahir because he was defeated/killed by Arabs protecting his kingdom.



@MOHSENAM 

Do not listen to his bs, Pakistani government did write garbage in textbooks but only in schools that most Pakistanis do not even attend. Pakistanis themselves brought up the BS in the books and most Pakistanis are in fact proud of their history.

In fact it is Indians who try to rob pre Islamic Pakistani history and you can see this all over the forum.


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> You stupid or something? I never said it was in India what I said was you probably read it in some hindutva revisionist textbook, only hindutvas say everything was copied from others because they are butt hurt individuals who are still mad them people say stuff like Arabic numerals.
> 
> Learn how to comprehend English, I thought English was the official language of India but it seems your mud hut education has failed you in more ways than one.



Don't lie painduMamba, you thought Gondisha*pur* is some Indian city because there is *pur* in the last of the city name.  And its the fault of your Sarkari school education that they don't teach about the advance culture of ancient Hindu-Buddhist because you hate them.


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Don't lie painduMamba, you thought Gondisha*pur* is some Indian city because there is *pur* in the last of the city name.  And its the fault of your Sarkari school education that they don't teach about the advance culture of ancient Hindu-Buddhist because you hate them.



Listen madrassi I did not go to no sarkari school in Pakistan and I would put my education up against yours any day of the week. I never made no comment on Gondishapur just your revisionist history which has no backing. However if you are right I am willing to change my mind, post the source you read it from why don't you?


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> @MOHSENAM
> 
> Do not listen to his bs, Pakistani government did write garbage in textbooks but only in schools that most Pakistanis do not even attend. Pakistanis themselves brought up the BS in the books and most Pakistanis are in fact proud of their history.
> 
> In fact it is Indians who try to rob pre Islamic Pakistani history and you can see this all over the forum.



I saw some Pakistani movie where two Pakistani guy takes on Indian guys(one Hindu another Sikh) and the Pakistani guys taunt them that how his Pakistani ancestors Muhammad bin Qasim humiliated and defeated the ancestors of Indians Raja Dahir(of Sindh now in Pakistan). That made me LOLed a lot.


----------



## Targon

So what is Ahmadinejad doing lately ? is he retired or working somewhere ? in Turkey, politicians either stay in politics till they die or live without working with their retirement salary they got from being parliament members, f.ckers when its comes to money they all agree without involving any politics, their retirement salary they got after being in parliament for 2 years is around 4500 liras(around 2.250 euros)


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Listen madrassi I did not go to no sarkari school in Pakistan and I would put my education up against yours any day of the week. I never made no comment on Gondishapur just your revisionist history which has no backing. However if you are right I am willing to change my mind, post the source you read it from why don't you?



Don't lie Mamba, you indeed thought that Gondishapur is some city in India because it ends with Pur otherwise you hadn't brought Hindutva in all this.  Actually _shapur_ is a very common word in Persian language .


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> I saw some Pakistani movie where two Pakistani guy takes on Indian guys(one Hindu another Sikh) and the Pakistani guys taunt them that how his Pakistani ancestors Muhammad bin Qasim humiliated and defeated the ancestors of Indians Raja Dahir(of Sindh now in Pakistan). That made me LOLed a lot.



Like I mentioned, your knowledge of Pakistan is limited to old movies from like the 70s that nobody watches but your dumb ***. You are a pathetic individual and the term jahil should have a picture of you next to it in the dictionary. Typical endian.



INDIC said:


> Don't lie Mamba, you indeed thought that Gondishapur is some city in India because it ends with Pur otherwise you hadn't brought Hindutva in all this.  Actually _shapur_ is a very common word in Persian language .



Like I said post the source where you "read it".


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> Like I mentioned, your knowledge of Pakistan is limited to old movies from like the 70s that nobody watches but your dumb ***. You are a pathetic individual and the term jahil should have a picture of you next to it in the dictionary.



I was told that movie of Shaan was a blockbuster in Pakistan, the Lollywood movie name was 'Border' where Shaan was a soldier having enmity with an Indian soldier and in the climax he was taunting the Indian soldier by referring to Raja Dahir as ancestors of Indians and Muhammad Bin Qasim ancestors of Pakistanis. I saw it on youtube. I mean a Pakistani is more genetically connected to Raja Dahir than Indians, then why you guys bring such funny pride before Indians.


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> I was told that movie of Shaan was a blockbuster in Pakistan, the Lollywood movie name was 'Border' where Shaan was a soldier having enmity with an Indian soldier and in the climax he was taunting the Indian soldier by referring to Raja Dahir as ancestors of Indians and Muhammad Bin Qasim ancestors of Pakistanis. I saw it on youtube. I mean a Pakistani is more genetically connected to Raja Dahir than Indians, then why you guys bring such funny pride before Indians.



I know you saw it on youtube that is what you do, watch old lollywood movies and then come on pdf and act like you know anything about modern Pakistani society based on the movie you watched. That is why every Pakistani laughs at you, anyway since you don't want to provide your source I will take it as admission that it is some bullshit hindutva source. 

I won't hijack the Iranians thread any longer.


----------



## MOHSENAM

your problems is so critical.


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> I know you saw it on youtube that is what you do, watch old lollywood movies and then come on pdf and act like you know anything about modern Pakistani society based on the movie you watched. That is why every Pakistani laughs at you, anyway since you don't want to provide your source I will take it as admission that it is some bullshit hindutva source.
> 
> I won't hijack the Iranians thread any longer.




You are only a DenialMamba.


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> I know you saw it on youtube that is what you do, watch old lollywood movies and then come on pdf.



I must say your old movies in 1950-70s were good  since 1980s they are pure garbage and noisy, some songs sounded like beggars singing in trains.  Zia ul Haq led a great onslaught on Pakistani film industry.



KingMamba said:


> If Iran had* its territory* under control of another country you would not be saying this stuff.



That's very misleading comment.


----------



## -SINAN-

yavar said:


> these are Chines rocket and a missile which is been renamed .



You are talking like we are something to hide....

Nobody said anything about it being Chinese ToT.. and you are still sounding wrong. Let me be more clear.

Those are Turkish* made* rockets with Chinese ToT. Not as we bought them and give them a different name. We needed missile tech US refused but Chinese helped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> ver r my buddies at ?
> 
> missed u guys :\


میگم تو اگر اینقدر بن نشی مشکلی پیش نمیادا!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> میگم تو اگر اینقدر بن نشی مشکلی پیش نمیادا!!!




vala chi begam hajji :\

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Sinan said:


> You are talking like we are something to hide....
> Those are Turkish* made* rockets with .


what part of this rocket does turkey made ??
so tech me enlighten us please what part of so called J-600T Yıldırım rocket it been made by turkey ??


----------



## haman10

@Ostad Ver the heck are u bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Please take this page to 1000 pages soon, @rmi5 where are you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> @Ostad Ver the heck are u bro ?


Chera ban shodi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

yavar said:


> what part of this rocket does turkey made ??
> so tech me enlighten us please what part of so called J-600T Yıldırım rocket it been made by turkey ??



As far as i know Roketsan build those rockets (J-600T) with the ToT from CASIC _(China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation).. 
_
I might be wrong here, i'm not sure. I know Sakarya MRLBs has been build in Turkey but can't remember if Yıldırım was also the case. I don't wanna misinform you.

You can either ask Cabatlı or look it up in the... Turkish Missile/Torpedo Programs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Sinan said:


> You can either ask Cabatlı or look it up in the... Turkish Missile/Torpedo Programs


i look up and i could not find anything . only assembly and some part of launcher nothing ales .
can some one tell us what pat of J-600T rocket is built by turkey ??
from look of i think i was right by saying that they just chines rockets and they just been renamed .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> Please take this page to 1000 pages soon, @rmi5 where are you.


I am very busy these days. Also, now, I am mostly active in another forum instead of this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

yavar said:


> i look up and i could not find anything . only assembly and some part of launcher nothing ales .
> can some one tell us what pat of J-600T rocket is built by turkey ??
> from look of i think i was right by saying that they just chines rockets and they just been renamed .



You can either ask Cabatlı or look it up in the... Turkish Missile/Torpedo Programs. I don't have much time these days... maybe i will quit at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

*Project J: J-600T Yildirim (Thunderbolt)*


Without doubt, Project J is the most speculative and controversial weapon system project of Turkey, causing much stir in both internal and international military circles. This effect can be linked to the strategic nature of the weapon system in focus and the mystery surrounded it for years, coupled with an effective disinformation campaign.
The story of Project J, as well as Project Kasirga, goes back to the first half 1990's, when negotiations for the joint production and technology transfer of M-270 MLRS artillery rocket system were failed. After the shelving of the project, Turkey started to seek other alternatives, mainly focused on full sovereignty over critical technologies in order to establish self sufficient missile and guidance technology capability infrastructure. After signing of a contract for the licensed production of WS-1 under the name of Kasirga in 1997, a similar contract was signed with CPMIEC _(Chinese Precision Machinery Import and Export Corporation) _for the B-611 SRBM system in late 1998 covering licensed production of a battery of B-611 with more than 200 missiles, for a reported cost of USD 300,000,000. 


An extremely interesting feature of Project J is the associated disinformation campaign conducted throughout the project. J-600T Yildirim was thought to be aredivative of Chines M-7 (CSS-8) surface to surface inertial guided missile which itself was a derivative of HQ-2 SAM system, the CHinese copy of Russian SA-2 Guideline SAM. The main source of this disinformation was an article published in Milliyet newspaper on 14 January 2002. According to this article, The 150km "J" missile, which was produced by the transfer of technology from China was test fired from Sile in 2001. Based on the information provided by "anonymous experts", the article claimed that the missile was very similar to Chinese M-7. The article was supported by a photo of an unknown missile and a drawingof a SA-2 / HQ-2 missile.
For years to come, this article was the main source for claims, analysis and speculations about Project J. The speculations varied widely, ranging from estimates that (although M-7 was an inertial guided missile) Project J incorporated radar, GPS/INS technology to wild guesses about ranges; from 150km to as high as 1,000km. But the truth came to the surface in 2007.



The J-600T was first revealed to the public on 30 August 2007, during Victory Day parade in Ankara. The TRT (Turkiye Radyo Televizyon Kurumu; Turkish Radio and Television Corporation) commentator announced the system as "Yildirim missile system". During this parade and following two ones in the same year, both launcher and reloading vehicles were shown to the public. Yildirim system was also reported to United Nations Register of Conventional Arms by Turkey in March 2007.

Like Kasirga, Project J from the very start was protected with the highest security measures available. Thus, still few details are known about the project. Even the correct name was not known until very recently. It is now positively known that, from the start, "J" was the code name of the project, which led to unofficial nick-name "Jaguar". The official designation of the missile system is "J-600T" and Yildirim is the late official name of the system. When first appeared, most defence media, such as Greek defence publication ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΗ_ (Stratigiki;Strategy)_, misidentified the system as "F-600T" hence the code name of the launcher vehicle visible on a plate during the system's first revelation at 30 August Victory Day parade in 2007. 







Yildirim's first public appearance caused great excitement in Greek defence circles as well. Greek Stratigiki magazine is apparently one of those which published the story with some false information mixed with the excitement. Note that the missile system is misidentified as F-600T, the designation of the launcher vehicle. The magazine also falsely classified the missile system as MRBM _(Medium Range Ballistic Missile)_, which in fact falls in SRBM _(Short Range Ballistic Missile)_ category. 


J-600T Yildirim is a conventional battlefield missile system providing high mobility, designed to attack high value targets such as enemy air defence installations, C3I centers, logistics and infrastructure facilities as well as providing fire support to friendly artillery by expanding the area of effect.






TRT Footage showing the very first Yildirim launchers shown to the public. Not visible in the screen capture, there are three T-300 Sakarya MBRLS launcher vehicles in front of the Yildirim formation.


J-600T design is based on B-611 SRBM developed by CASIC _(China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation)_ as a low cost tactical missile system, with a range up to 250km in improved versions, and as a replacement for the M-11 (CSS-7 and DF-11) missiles in inventory.







J-600T Yildirim SRBM. The missile seen is a dummy training round hence the yellow stripes. (Photo: Selim Talu)
Yildirim system is composed of two units: J-600T SRBM and F-600T launcher vehicle, which is based on MAN 26.372 6x6 truck. The very same vehicle is also used in T-122 Sakarya and T-300 Kasirga MBRL _(Multi Barrel Rocket Launcher) _systems, providing advantage in logistics. Each F-600T carries one J-600T one an open rail-type launcher and can be prepared for launch in less than 25 minutes, with the vehicle ready to move again in less than 5 minutes. The missile is loaded on to F-600T by crane from a reloading vehicle, again a MAN 26.372 6x6.







J-600T Yildirim Reload - Resupply Vehicle (Photo: Selim Talu)






Reload - Resupply Vehicle (left) at the start of loading process (Photo: Selim Talu)

The missile's flight is controlled by an INS _(Inertial Navigation System) _which feeds trajectory correction command inputs to the four moving wings at the nozzle section. The trajectory data is load onto the missile's Guidance & Control Unit _(GCU) (FCS)_ on board F-600T before the launch. The FCS in F-600T is also supported by BAIKS _(Batarya Atis Idare Komputer Sistemi; Battery Fire Control Computer System)_ and TOMES (_Topcu Meteoroloji Sistemi; Artillery Meteorology System)_. It is reported that the missile is also able to be upgraded with a GPS/INS GCU.


*Manufacturer *ROKETSAN
*Launcher Vehicle*F-600T (Based on MAN 26.372 6x6)
*Warhead type*TNT+RDX
*Fuze*Proximity
*Guidance* INS
*Range, minimum *80km
*Range maximum*150km
*Diameter *600mm
*Length *6.10m
*Weight, total *2,100kg
*Weight, warhead *480kg 
*Propellant type*HTPB (Composite)
*CEP*<150m
Table 14: Technical specifications of the J-600T Yildirim tactical missile system


Each J-600T Yildirim battery consists of one Battery Command & Control Vehicle, 2 Firing Team Command and Control Vehicles, 6 F-600T Launcher Vehicles, 7 Reload - Resupply Vehicles and one Maintenance Vehicle.

It is not exactly known when the deliveries of J-600T started and if still underway. One of the clues on when the deliveries could have started is the writing on the designation plate of F-600T photographed during 30 August 2007 Victory Day Parade. According to the plate, the vehicle was delivered to KKK in 2001, uggesting the system is in service since at least that year. It is reported in Turkish defence media that at least a battery of Yildirim is in service with 58th Artillery Brigade in Polatli, Ankara. The vehicles shown in parades were wearing desert-type camouflage patterns used in armored and mechanized units of KKK deployed in Southern and SouthEastern Anatolia.






Roketsan is reportedly working on an improved version of J-600T, details of which are highly speculative for the moment. Given that the system was first revealed to the public more than 7 years of its introduction to service, it can be expected that information about this improved version, if there is any, is going to remain secret for some time.


Although there is still much confusion on the subject, CPMIEC officials confirmed in IDEF 2007 that B-611M, the improved version of B-611 was not part of the cooperation program under Project J. Roketsan is reportedly working to improve the performance and design of J-600T, alternatives of which could be sealed pod-launcher box design, improved propellant and increased range, and / or different warhead configurations. Improved or different GCUis also a possibility, though there is minimal -if not zero- information or clue on the subject, hence the top secret nature of the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Kaan said:


> *Project J: J-600T Yildirim (Thunderbolt)*
> .


this is just history of it . but we know what part does this Rocker does Turkey makes ?? we still have not get answer .


----------



## Hakan

yavar said:


> this is just history of it . but we know what part does this Rocker does Turkey makes ?? we still have not get answer .


The whole thing is produced in Turkey. Its Chinese technology.



Kaan said:


> After signing of a contract for the licensed production of WS-1 under the name of Kasirga in 1997, a similar contract was signed with CPMIEC (Chinese Precision Machinery Import and Export Corporation) for the B-611 SRBM system in late 1998 covering licensed production of a battery of B-611 with more than 200 missiles, for a reported cost of USD 300,000,000.




You also need to choose your flags.


----------



## cabatli_53

yavar said:


> this is just history of it . but we know what part does this Rocker does Turkey makes ?? we still have not get answer .




You firstly sh@t in the middile of ground and ask us wheather We can clean it or not dude. What's wrong with Turkey's missile programs ? Did you saw some articles regarding Yildirim missile assembly in your dreams and so need to type something about your dreams in PDF ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

cabatli_53 said:


> You firstly sh@t in the middile of ground and ask us wheather We can clean it or not dude. What's wrong with Turkey's missile programs ? Did you saw some articles regarding Yildirim missile assembly in your dreams and so need to type something about your dreams in PDF ????


i think is you who Sh@t and you do not know how to clean up .
secondly talking is cheap . show me abidance that so called Turkey producing any part of this missile . you only got assembly lines . that all .any country can claim anything
thirdly : Turkey does not have SSBM missile program . Turkey only has some Chines rocker . i do not think you understand difference between rocket and missile or ballistic missiles.

do not ask me what is wrong with turkey rocket program . ask here people will tell you .you only konw to talk Sh@t . so ......... we need proof . pictures or videos . talking is cheep . and you certainly can do a lot of big talking with out any proof .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

yavar said:


> i think is you who Sh@t and you do not know how to clean up .
> secondly talking is cheap . show me abidance that so called Turkey producing any part of this missile . you only got assembly lines . that all .any country can claim anything
> thirdly : Turkey does not have SSBM missile program . Turkey only has some Chines rocker . i do not think you understand difference between rocket and missile or ballistic missiles.
> 
> do not ask me what is wrong with turkey rocket program . ask here people will tell you .you only konw to talk Sh@t . so ........




Why should I prove something dude ? It is because of a Child claimed a sh@t and wants to play "You can't produce a sh@t games" with others ? First of all, Learn The parts a missile includes and ask Whether mentioned parts are being produced or not. It maybe makes some sense. Otherwise, Noone wants to discuss a thing with a child who don't have any idea What He is talking about but coming forums with nationalistic senses to overestimate own country against others...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

INDIC said:


> Is there any Arab among them or most of them were Persians. I read somewhere that House of Wisdom of Baghdad was modeled on Academy of Gondhishapur.


Both arabs and persians. 
List of Arab scientists and scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of Persian scientists and scholars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Also Indic peoples
Hindu and Buddhist contribution to science in medieval Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## yavar

cabatli_53 said:


> Why should I prove something dude ? It is because of a Child claimed a sh@t and wants to play "You can't produce a sh@t games" with others ?


what game . you making baseless claim that turkey is making this Rocket ( not missile i know you do not know the difference ) which is just big talk . talking is cheep but for you propagandizes .who know how to do big talk but it can show single no proof .

and when you lost case you call others childish . maybe it because you do not like the through and facts on grand .


cabatli_53 said:


> First of all, Learn The parts a missile includes


 i am waiting for our Turkish rocket expert to explain to me so i can learn . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

yavar said:


> what game . you making baseless claim that turkey is making this Rocket ( not missile i know you do not know the difference ) which is just big talk . talking is cheep but for you propagandizes .who know how to do big talk but it can show single no proof .
> 
> and when you lost case you call others childish . maybe it because you do not like the through and facts on grand .
> i am waiting for our Turkish rocket expert to explain to me so i can learn . .




Dude, Show me a single reason Why shoud I prove something regarding Yildirim ? It is to serve your egoes ? Do you really suppose I care What you are claiming about related subject? Do you really suppose I need to give answers to prove you wrong to save dignity of Turkish defence industry ? You claim Turkey don't produce Yildirim so 8 tonnes of HTPB fuel annual production capabity of Roketsan will be suddenly redused to zero because of a child called Yavar from PDF said Roketsan can't produce it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

cabatli_53 said:


> Dude, Show me a single reason Why shoud I prove something regarding 8 tonnes of HTPB fuel annual production capabity of Roketsan will be suddenly redused to zero because


no i agree with you that turkey make fuel .there is no doubt in that . turkey buy materials and process it and makes fuel . nobody saying that Turkey is not making fuel.

we are taking about the baseless claim that turkey is making this Rocket ( not missile i know you do not know the difference ) which is not through . .
tell us what part of this rocket Turkey makes ?? we need to know so we can learn about Turkeis advance rocket industries so then we learn and we can go tell others .
talking is cheep but for you propagandizes .who know how to do big talk but it can show single no proof .i know you are upset that you could not sell your propaganda in IDF . but this is Pakistan forum maybe here you be able to fool people .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

yavar said:


> no i agree with you that turkey make fuel .there is no doubt in that . turkey buy materials and process it and makes fuel . nobody saying that Turkey is not making fuel.
> 
> we are taking about the baseless claim that turkey is making this Rocket ( not missile i know you do not know the difference ) which is not through . .
> tell use what part of this rocket Turkey makes ?/ we need to know .


Prove that the J 600 T is not produced in turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Kaan said:


> Prove that the J 600 T is not produced in turkey.


easy peasy .
look you just bought it from china that all ..the proof of pudding is in the eating . anybody can tell these are chines rockets .
Chinese B-611 missile





and here is so call J-600T Yıldırım . which is you just put Turkey flag on it and rename it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

yavar said:


> easy peasy .
> look you just bought it from china that all ..the proof of pudding is in the eating . anybody can tell these are chines rockets .
> Chinese B-611 missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is so call J-600T Yıldırım . which is you just put Turkey flag on it and rename it .



You should re-read his comment.

"Prove that the J 600 T* is not produced* in turkey. "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

yavar said:


> easy peasy .
> look you just bought it from china that all ..the proof of pudding is in the eating . anybody can tell these are chines rockets .
> Chinese B-611 missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is so call J-600T Yıldırım . which is you just put Turkey flag on it and rename it .




Its produced in Turkiye...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its produced in Turkiye...


assembly and having assembly lines is totally different thing then making it .Turkey is making baseless claim that is making this Rocket .

let me put this way .for example : it's like turkey comes and Show IPhone 5s and make the claim that it making IPhone5 s but it does not show single proof videos or pictures that is making it . having well know product like IPhone 5s in your hand does not make you the producer of IPhone .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

yavar said:


> assembly and having assembly lines is totally different thing then making it .Turkey is making baseless that is making this Rocket .
> 
> let me put this way .for example : it's like turkey comes and Show IPhone 5s and make the claim that it making IPhone5 s but it does not show single proof videos or pictures that is making it . having well know product like IPhone 5s in your hand does not make you the producer of IPhone .


Nobody ever said that it was designed in Turkey. I have no idea where you got that idea from.



yavar said:


> show me abidance that so called Turkey producing any part of this missile . you only got assembly lines . that all .any country can claim anything



Show evidence that Turkey is not producing any part of the missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Kaan said:


> Nobody ever said that it was designed in Turkey. I have no idea where you got that idea from.


no assembly and having assembly lines has got nothing to do with designing . we know Turkey is incapable of designing SSM . we are talking about Turkey is making baseless claim that is making this Rocket .


Kaan said:


> Show evidence that Turkey is not producing any part of the missile.


i have already explain


yavar said:


> easy peasy .
> look you just bought it from china that all ..the proof of pudding is in the eating . anybody can tell these are chines rockets .
> Chinese B-611 missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is so call J-600T Yıldırım . which is you just put Turkey flag on it and rename it .



let me give you example : what you are saying is like saying I am saying to you i can bench press 1000 KG . and then you ask me to prove it . in answer i tell you if you can prove i can not dot it 

you see we talk about logic here not bing talk propaganda which turkey is well known for that . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Oooh my God, İ never witnessed such a self ownage in years

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

yavar said:


> no assembly and having assembly lines has got nothing to do with designing . we know Turkey is incapable of designing SSM . we are talking about Turkey is making baseless claim that is making this Rocket .
> i have already explain
> 
> 
> let me give you example : what you are saying is like saying I am saying to you i can bench press 1000 KG . and then you ask me to prove it . in answer i tell you if you can prove i can not dot it .


----------



## The SiLent crY

Stupid bridge in Iran :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gilamard

S00R3NA said:


> Stupid bridge in Iran :





Seriously, how is this possible LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

yavar said:


> assembly and having assembly lines is totally different thing then making it .Turkey is making baseless that is making this Rocket .
> 
> let me put this way .for example : it's like turkey comes and Show IPhone 5s and make the claim that it making IPhone5 s but it does not show single proof videos or pictures that is making it . having well know product like IPhone 5s in your hand does not make you the producer of IPhone .




Its origin is from Hatf and the Turkiye got it with ToT and you can read on tht if you google:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its origin is from Hatf and the Turkiye got it with ToT and you can read on tht if you google:]


you can read alof of thing on goole . that does not prove anything .
we talking about so call J-600T Yıldırım .which Turkey is making baseless that is making this Rocket .
but we have not seen any proof of it .

Is so called Hatef or Ghaznvi missile are Chines ?? i found some thing on google which was saying China is supplying Pakistan with missile which then Pakistan paint up and call it Ghaznavi .


----------



## The SiLent crY

Gilamard said:


> Seriously, how is this possible LOL



Seriously , what was that engineer or engineering team thinking when performing the project ?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

yavar said:


> you can read alof of thing on goole . that does not prove anything .
> we talking about so call J-600T Yıldırım .which Turkey is making baseless that is making this Rocket .
> but we have not seen any proof of it .
> 
> Is so called Hatef or Ghaznvi missile are Chines ?? i found some thing on google which was saying China is supplying Pakistan with missile which then Pakistan paint up and call it Ghaznavi .


Do you know what these mean?

Producing

Making

ToT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

S00R3NA said:


> Seriously , what was that engineer or engineering team thinking when performing the project ?!!



just saw that the video is from 2010, I really want to know what happened to this bridge lol


----------



## The SiLent crY

Gilamard said:


> just saw that the video is from 2010, I really want to know what happened to this bridge lol



Probably leaving dozens of casualties as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

yavar said:


> you can read alof of thing on goole . that does not prove anything .
> we talking about so call J-600T Yıldırım .which Turkey is making baseless that is making this Rocket .
> but we have not seen any proof of it .
> 
> Is so called Hatef or Ghaznvi missile are Chines ?? i found some thing on google which was saying China is supplying Pakistan with missile which then Pakistan paint up and call it Ghaznavi .




Pakistani Ballistic Missiles: Indigenous Content & Development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

@yavar dont fight with our turkish brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

olcayto said:


> Oooh my God, İ never witnessed such a self ownage in years


These hezbollah terrorists are great at that. You just have to throw them a bone and let them do their thing.



S00R3NA said:


> Stupid bridge in Iran :


And then they say they want to build a battle star and go conquer Mars.
Problem with Iran in the past 35 years has always been not knowing what the priorities are.


----------



## Irajgholi

S00R3NA said:


> Stupid bridge in Iran :



this is beyond retarded...


----------



## Targon

Irajgholi said:


> this is beyond retarded...



Hey dude whats up ? you weren't around for a long time


----------



## Abii




----------



## MOHSENAM

Crapy Rap songs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Irajgholi said:


> @yavar dont fight with our turkish brothers


brother I not fighting . the guy ask me and says in this thread we should talk about the so called Turkish rocket .
they talk Sh@t and they live in lala land and they try to do propaganda .
is not fighting to ask for single proof .for there baseless claim that Turkey make this rocket .
from look of it no one here can tell use what part exactly Turkey make of this rocket .


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pakistani Ballistic Missiles: Indigenous Content & Development


sorry brother but i could not find anything Indigenous about them .
they all look like Chines supplied stuff and some of them have been modified
Indigenous means from idea to designing to manufacturing comes from sames source .


----------



## xenon54 out

yavar said:


> brother I not fighting . the guy ask me and says in this thread we should talk about the so called Turkish rocket .
> they talk Sh@t and they live in lala land and they try to do propaganda .
> is not fighting to ask for single proof .for there baseless claim that Turkey make this rocket .
> from look of it no one here can tell use what part exactly Turkey make of this rocket .
> sorry brother but i could not find anything Indigenous about them .
> they all look like Chines supplied stuff and some of them have been modified
> Indigenous means from idea to designing to manufacturing comes from sames source .


You will understand how senseless your talking once you learn what TOT is.

Here is a little help.
Technology transfer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> Crapy Rap songs


Listen to this and stfu then.


----------



## yavar

xenon54 said:


> You will understand how senseless your talking once you learn what TOT is.
> 
> Here a little help.
> Technology transfer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


i do understand what does Technology transfer mean .
we are talking about turkey is making it . not assembly . turkey is only just does the assembly and it got assembly lines . 
there have never been full Technology transfer from china to turkey ..
the baseless claim of Technology transfer which you make but you can not provided single proof for it .
this is propaganda which is been done by turkey .which Turkey is well known for making baseless claims .


----------



## xenon54 out

yavar said:


> i do understand what does Technology transfer mean .
> we are talking about turkey is making it . not assembly . turkey is only just does the assembly and it got assembly lines .
> there have never been full Technology transfer from china to turkey ..
> the baseless claim of Technology transfer which you make but you can not provided single proof for it .
> this is propaganda which is been done by turkey .which Turkey is well known for making baseless claims .


Read carefully....




> Project J is a short-range, road-mobile, solid propellant missile system. *It is a joint venture between the Turkish firm Roketsan and CPMIEC of the People’s Republic of China (PRC).* The system is believed to be based upon the PRC WS-1 unguided rocket system. 1 It is presumed that like the WS-1, the Project J is road-mobile and deployed in a battery.





> The Project J missile was first reported in Turkey in 2002. *Turkey purchased five WS-1 rocket batteries in 1997, which it likely reverse engineered with the collaboration of CPMIEC to develop the Project J missile.* The first flight test of the Project J occurred in December 2001. Turkey may have used the missile during operations in December 2007.





....especially this part



> *Yildirim 2*
> 
> Turkey is believed to be developing an upgraded version of the Project J system designated Yildirim 2. Reportedly, it has a range of 300 km. 2



Project J (J-600T) | Missile ThreatYildirim | Missile Threat

And now Burn. 



yavar said:


> which Turkey is well known for making baseless claims .


We booth know which country is known for making baseless claims dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abii said:


> Listen to this and stfu then.


Rap song is crapy Walk into brain.

Now is not Muharram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

xenon54 said:


> Read carefully....
> ....especially this par
> Project J (J-600T) | Missile ThreatYildirim | Missile Threat
> And now Burn.
> We booth know which country is known for making baseless claims dude.


there are empty words to make turkey look good .
that is what i am talking about . Turkey is making baseless claim but it can not give single proof .
turkey is only just does the assembly and it got assembly lines .
show use picture manufacturing or pictures of it which is turkey is doing it .turkey is only just does the assembly and it got assembly lines .
for example Russia always show the manufacturing process in video .
but we all know the propaganda which Turkish state is well know for
taking is cheep . turkey is well know for that . if you make claim you should at less provide single proof for it .
not some writing copy pasted from some BS turkish defense website .

now you Burn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

xenon54 said:


> Read carefully....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....especially this part
> 
> 
> 
> Project J (J-600T) | Missile ThreatYildirim | Missile Threat
> 
> And now Burn.
> 
> 
> We booth know which country is known for making baseless claims dude.





Talking about missle somehow is too much hyperbole for Turkey.
First Turkey should copy the hellicpoters that buy from USA or work on lasers that buy from Israel to put them on their Tanks. 

Turkish missle!
Turkish technology!






yeah


----------



## xenon54 out

I provided you neutral sources but you dont want to accept reality. 

I would be mad If Americans, Chinese or Israelis would make fun about our defence industry but some mullah worshipper making fun is just cute.

Im amazed about your enthusiasm, seriously, me on my part would have lost my interest in defence industry if mullahs in my country would only come up with cheap mock up's without providing any data or production footage, but still presenting them as the ''cutting edge technology''.

There are other Iranian members i have respect for, thats why im going to stop here, i wish you guys happy days in mullah heaven.


----------



## yavar

xenon54 said:


> I provided you neutral sources but you dont want to accept reality.


 which proof . show me where is it ??
just empty words . talking Sh@t and making baseless claims . usuall progeganda which turkey is well known for . talking big BS . as you already know taking is cheep .
show us picture manufacturing or a pictures or video of it which is turkey is doing it .turkey is only just does the assembly and it got assembly lines .
for example Russia always show the manufacturing process in video.
usually banana countries can not come up with proof .


xenon54 said:


> I I would be mad If Americans, Chinese or Israelis would make fun about our defence industry but some mullah worshipper making fun is just cute.
> 
> Im amazed about your enthusiasm, seriously, me on my part would have lost my interest in defence industry if mullahs in my country would only come up with cheap mock up's without providing any data or production footage, but still presenting them as the ''cutting edge technology''.
> 
> There are other Iranian members i have respect for, thats why im going to stop here, i wish you guys happy days in mullah heaven.


what Iran got to do with it .did i ever said anything about Iran or did ever made any claim about Iran in this forum ?? what ever you say about Iran i never reject it or say you wrong . why would be made .
the thing is we talking about baseless claim here but you want to divert attention to something ales .
what i was just saying was this propaganda been curry out from turkey which turkey is well known for it .


----------



## MOHSENAM

xenon54 said:


> I provided you neutral sources but you dont want to accept reality.
> 
> I would be mad If Americans, Chinese or Israelis would make fun about our defence industry but some mullah worshipper making fun is just cute.
> 
> Im amazed about your enthusiasm, seriously, me on my part would have lost my interest in defence industry if mullahs in my country would only come up with cheap mock up's without providing any data or production footage, but still presenting them as the ''cutting edge technology''.
> 
> There are other Iranian members i have respect for, thats why im going to stop here, i wish you guys happy days in mullah heaven.




Everyday that I turn on Tv I see coup and unrest in Turkey.
See this video clip and compare it to your Turkey.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

rahi2357 said:


> GUYS!!! please don't fight . it's just internet .don't take it too serious ! just have fun .


what fight ?? we talking about country which is making baseless claim .and if some one ask for proof you call that fight .
we need to know is turkey as power full as the western media trying to make turkey to be or is just anther country like many others but nothing special .

if you read you will find out not long ago * Recep Tayyip Erdoğan *threaten Israel with military action . the guy has lost the plot .he just making anther BS claims that Turkey usuly makes he thinks he can take on one of the most power full army in world with Chemical + bayio + nuclear weapons ( i dont mean stupid tactical atom bomb )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Professor Hessabi and Enishtan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@rmi5
hi .

do u know where is @Ostad ? worried about him :\

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@haman10 - Go and bring me some Aaab-meyway !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Armstrong said:


> @haman10 - Go and bring me some Aaab-meyway !




wrongly pronounced but cool anyway  its aab-miveh and yes coming your way ....

aab porteghal 







aab sieb

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> wrongly pronounced but cool anyway  its aab-miveh and yes coming your way ....
> 
> aab porteghal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aab sieb


Actually it was good.people from Yazd province pronounce it in exactly same way. 

Aab meyve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Fotol said:


> lol @ mullah mullah


@Serpentine 

WTF is this ?



kollang said:


> Actually it was good.people from Yazd province pronounce it in exactly same way.
> 
> Aab meyve


Lol 

yazdi people are lovely  they are awesome in hospitality :\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> wrongly pronounced but cool anyway  its aab-miveh and yes coming your way ....
> 
> aab porteghal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aab sieb


what about me??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> WTF is this ?
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> yazdi people are lovely  they are awesome in hospitality :\


nope,They are just bunch of nosy people.this is why mongols never captured this city and no Afghan refugee lives there.their accent is cool by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Iranians
> Me & @MOHSENAM were discussing about the future of Iran and what might be changed in future for the best of Iran. We were giving our opinions and I told the following things:
> 
> I also have no ethnic view, however we should secure our borders against foreign threads. We saw what weak national sense did with us, mongols and qajars took advantage, did genocides, lands were losts etc.
> We know that other countries want ethnic troubles in Iran and weakening of Iran, we can only counter that by a strong national identity based on Iranian culture, history and symbolism, starting with simple measures. Because when Iranians come back, they have always big surprises for the world..
> 
> Bringing back all the military titles of our ancestors:
> Military of the Sasanian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For example changing the name of our national money to Daric
> Persian daric - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Introducing elite immortals commandos in our army, at least in groups of 10000 fighters.
> Immortals (Persian Empire) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Changing our flag partly or completely by using sassanid/parthian/achaemenid flag:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/Baydad.jpg
> 
> We know that the sassanid bloodline was unfortunately ended in 500 years ago around Caspian region. Some people there are now the children of the ancient sassanids without knowing it.
> Afrasiyab dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> However we have other options for the future.
> *Maybe a step far, but considering the current bagratoini kings of georgia as our king since:*
> 
> 1. the name of their dynasty comes from old-persian (god given)
> 2. They are probably an offshoot of orontid dynasty who were satraps of achaemenids
> 3. Orontids again were probably of Iranian origin
> 4. They served under Artaxiad dynasty in 1th century BC which were also Iranian dynasty
> The Bagratid Princes of Armenia are known as early as 1st century BC when they served under the Artaxiad Dynasty.
> According to Encyclopaedia Iranica, Artaxiad dynasty has now been identified as a branch of the earlier Eruandid dynasty of Iranian origin attested as ruling in Armenia from at least the 5th century B.C.E
> 
> 5. Smbat IV Bagratuni served Sassanid king Khosro parviz the victorious in this battle and defeated the Gok-Turk
> Second Perso-Turkic War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In ca. 606/607, Khosrau recalled Smbat IV Bagratuni from Persian Armenia and sent him to Iran to repel the Turko-Hephthalites, who had raided as far as Spahan in central Iran. Smbat, with the aid of a Persian prince named Datoyean, repelled the Turko-Hephthalites from Persia, and plundered their domains in eastern Khorasan, where Smbat is said to have killed their king in single combat.[20] Khosrau then gave Smbat the honorific title _Khosrow Shun_ ("the Joy or Satisfaction of Khosrow"),[20]while his son Varaztirots II Bagratunireceived the honorific name _Javitean Khosrow_ ("Eternal Khosrau").[20][21]
> 
> 6. They married with parthian arsacids (ashkanian), not one time, but different times during their history with different arsacid princes/kings. So their line is also traced to parthian empire and King Arsaces who Started this empire
> Parthian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Except this 5 ways which connects them by blood, friendship, serving to different Iranian dynasties there are few other connections which I will mention alter. So if Iran ever becomes dynasty they should be our kings, else the kingdom is fake. Also I think they are the oldest king dynasty of the world (the bagratoinis)
> 
> @Gilamard


Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ayush said:


> what about me??




i'll give u this brother :






its called fallodeh and its super coolant for summer days ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

haman10 said:


> i'll give u this brother :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its called fallodeh and its super coolant for summer days ahead


thanks bro,my exams over ..and we have it here too.  
we call it falooda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

Targon said:


> Hey dude whats up ? you weren't around for a long time



been busy man.  sup?


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> i'll give u this brother :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its called fallodeh and its super coolant for summer days ahead



We also eat falooda in India but its bit different from Iranian one. The black thing are Tapioca seeds, it also contains vermicelli.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> i'll give u this brother :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its called fallodeh and its super coolant for summer days ahead




Lemon in Falooda, that something new.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

^^ (two comments above) : OWNED 



INDIC said:


> that something new


for u mate?  yeah !!

original faloodeh is from shiraz , they use lemen juice and sometimes strawberry to make 'em tasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

haman10 said:


> ^^ (two comments above) : OWNED
> 
> 
> for u mate?  yeah !!
> 
> original faloodeh is from shiraz , they use lemen juice and sometimes strawberry to make 'em tasty



That must be different eating sweet-sour falooda I can't imagine, here they add sweet khoya(khoya is sweetened condensed milk condensed to oily-powdery solid.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

haman10 said:


> @rmi5
> hi .
> 
> do u know where is @Ostad ? worried about him :\



Haven't seen him for a while, I'm a bit worried too.
And I miss ghara ghan but I heard he won't come here anymore



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Iranians
> Me & @MOHSENAM were discussing about the future of Iran and what might be changed in future for the best of Iran. We were giving our opinions and I told the following things:
> 
> I also have no ethnic view, however we should secure our borders against foreign threads. We saw what weak national sense did with us, mongols and qajars took advantage, did genocides, lands were losts etc.
> We know that other countries want ethnic troubles in Iran and weakening of Iran, we can only counter that by a strong national identity based on Iranian culture, history and symbolism, starting with simple measures. Because when Iranians come back, they have always big surprises for the world..
> 
> Bringing back all the military titles of our ancestors:
> Military of the Sasanian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For example changing the name of our national money to Daric
> Persian daric - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Introducing elite immortals commandos in our army, at least in groups of 10000 fighters.
> Immortals (Persian Empire) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Changing our flag partly or completely by using sassanid/parthian/achaemenid flag:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/Baydad.jpg
> 
> We know that the sassanid bloodline was unfortunately ended in 500 years ago around Caspian region. Some people there are now the children of the ancient sassanids without knowing it.
> Afrasiyab dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> However we have other options for the future.
> *Maybe a step far, but considering the current bagratoini kings of georgia as our king since:*
> 
> 1. the name of their dynasty comes from old-persian (god given)
> 2. They are probably an offshoot of orontid dynasty who were satraps of achaemenids
> 3. Orontids again were probably of Iranian origin
> 4. They served under Artaxiad dynasty in 1th century BC which were also Iranian dynasty
> The Bagratid Princes of Armenia are known as early as 1st century BC when they served under the Artaxiad Dynasty.
> According to Encyclopaedia Iranica, Artaxiad dynasty has now been identified as a branch of the earlier Eruandid dynasty of Iranian origin attested as ruling in Armenia from at least the 5th century B.C.E
> 
> 5. Smbat IV Bagratuni served Sassanid king Khosro parviz the victorious in this battle and defeated the Gok-Turk
> Second Perso-Turkic War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> In ca. 606/607, Khosrau recalled Smbat IV Bagratuni from Persian Armenia and sent him to Iran to repel the Turko-Hephthalites, who had raided as far as Spahan in central Iran. Smbat, with the aid of a Persian prince named Datoyean, repelled the Turko-Hephthalites from Persia, and plundered their domains in eastern Khorasan, where Smbat is said to have killed their king in single combat.[20] Khosrau then gave Smbat the honorific title _Khosrow Shun_ ("the Joy or Satisfaction of Khosrow"),[20]while his son Varaztirots II Bagratunireceived the honorific name _Javitean Khosrow_ ("Eternal Khosrau").[20][21]
> 
> 6. They married with parthian arsacids (ashkanian), not one time, but different times during their history with different arsacid princes/kings. So their line is also traced to parthian empire and King Arsaces who Started this empire
> Parthian Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Except this 5 ways which connects them by blood, friendship, serving to different Iranian dynasties there are few other connections which I will mention alter. So if Iran ever becomes dynasty they should be our kings, else the kingdom is fake. Also I think they are the oldest king dynasty of the world (the bagratoinis)
> 
> @Gilamard



Lol, honestly I had a hard time reading your post (my English skill is very limited) but I learned some interesting things, thanks.
Can you tell me what are our current military titles in the armed forces?

Nevermind  Rank insignia of the Iranian military - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Tnx.

@Serpentine : bro do u know WTF happened to @Ostad ? becoming real worried

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> Tnx.
> 
> @Serpentine : bro do u know WTF happened to @Ostad ? becoming real worried





Rastesh man chand ruz pish dashtam cay bahsi ro mididam @rmi5 goft kheyliayi ke tu site hastan etelaatian va boro dige naya.

chonke engar ghara ghan ro azash taahod gereftan tu kalantari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> chonke engar ghara ghan ro azash taahod gereftan tu kalantari.


lol , WTF ?

thats just so impossible !! taahod chiye baba !! cherto pert migan . ki gofte ? badbakhti ha .


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> lol , WTF ?
> 
> thats just so impossible !! taahod chiye baba !! cherto pert migan . ki gofte ? badbakhti ha .




@rmi5


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Tnx.
> 
> @Serpentine : bro do u know WTF happened to @Ostad ? becoming real worried



No, haven't heard of him in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Rastesh man chand ruz pish dashtam cay bahsi ro mididam @rmi5 goft kheyliayi ke tu site hastan etelaatian va boro dige naya.
> 
> chonke engar ghara ghan ro azash taahod gereftan tu kalantari.



I told him about some security advices. Anyway, as far as I know, @Ostad would be busy these days, but he may come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> Rastesh man chand ruz pish dashtam cay bahsi ro mididam @rmi5 goft kheyliayi ke tu site hastan etelaatian va boro dige naya.
> 
> chonke engar ghara ghan ro azash taahod gereftan tu kalantari.



yani mamlekat enghadr fucked up shode ke bian tu in forum bepa bezaran ?!! 

ehtemalan @Ostad dare ketabe jadidesho minevise ( khaterate kahrizak )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

S00R3NA said:


> yani mamlekat enghadr fucked up shode ke bian tu in forum bepa bezaran ?!!
> 
> ehtemalan @Ostad dare ketabe jadidesho minevise ( khaterate kahrizak )



more than u know it my friend.

taze faghat iran nist ke forumaye nezami ro control mikome. to hamin website *CENTCOM *ham hast. But unlike Iran they won't come knocking on your door for every single bullshit. Anyway, if you plan to protect your butt against anyone it should be the regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

درود فراوان خدمت هموطنان گرامی:

البته همه اینجا استاد هستند و من قصد جسارت ندارم ولی با خودم فکر کردم که تجربه خودم را در زمینه موارد امنیت استفاده از اینترنت با شما به اشتراک بگذارم. البته دوستانی که در ایران زندگی می کنند ممکن است به برخی از مواد دسترسی نداشته باشند ولی در هر صورت من ارائه می دهم:

*مرورگر: *سعی کنید به هیچ عنوان از اینترنت اکسپلورر استفاده نکنید. گوگل کروم باید انتخاب اول شما باشد. حتی موزیلا هم حدود یک سال پیش احتمال سشن هایجکینگ درش وجود داشت آنهم با نصب کردن یک پلاگین ساده.

سعی کنید پلاگین هایی که برای مرورگرتون استفاده می کنید خودشون مشکل ساز نباشند. استفاده از ادبلاک قدری به امنیتتون کمک می کنه.

حملات اینترنتی داخل ایران معمولا از نوع فیشینگ هستند. و یا اصلا حمله نیستند و رژیم با استفاده از کنترل پاکت های دیتایی که رمزگزاری نشده اطلاعات شما را در حال پلین تکست می بینه، یکی از دلایلی که اینها از اس اس ال بدشون میاد همینه. به همین دلیل مطمئن باشید که به سایتی که وارد می شوید سایت مورد نظر هست و ریدایرکت نشدید. چون از اینترنت داخل استفاده می کنید می تونند براحتی دی ان اس رو اسپوف کنند و پسوردتون را به سرقت ببرند.

سعی کنید وارد نسخه امن هر سایت بشید. https منظورمه.

به همین دلیل اگر می تونید بجای دی ان اس که ای اس پی بهتون ارائه می ده از دی ان اس گوگل و یا از اوپن دی ان اس استفاده کنید. دی ان اس گوگل برای ای پی 4:
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

قربانی سوشال انجینرینگ نشوید. تا حداکثر ممکن از دادن اطلاعاتی که منجر به محرز شدن هویتتان شود خودداری کنید. روی لینک های که کاربران این سایت می دهند، اللخصوص لینک های فیس بوک کلیک نکنید. یک اشتباه از این قبیل ممکن از که منجر به نصب شدن مالور روی کامپیوتر شده و کوکی ها و اطللاعات شخصی شما را به سرقت ببرد.

*ضد مالور*: سعی کنید لایسنس نرم افزار Malwarebyte رو خریداری کنید.
یک بار بیشتر پولش رو نمی دید حدود 25 دلاره ولی لایف تایم پروتکشن گارانتیه. نرم افزار خوبیه که بصورت رئال تایم ترافیک رو مانیتور می کنه. بد افزارهایی که انتی ویروس ها معمولا قادر به شناساییشون نیستند را هم شناسایی و پاکسازی می کنه. ساپلمنت خوبی برای هم انتی ویروس است.

*ضد ویروس: *اگر پول دارید کاسپرسکی را پیشنهاد می کنم. به دلیل اینکه روسی است و مثل شرکت های آمریکایی با ویروس ها بصورت موردی برخورد نمی کنه. نود 32 هم مورد خوبیه ولی اگر پول ندارید و یا نمی خواهید خرج کنید. آی وی جی نسخه رایگان و یا آواست انتخاب های بدی نیستند.
سعی کنید آنتی ویروسی انتخاب کنید که فایروال فعال هم داشته باشه. اینترنت سیکیوریتی پکیج باشه و نه فقط انتی ویروس.

*آپدیت کردن نرم افزارها: *از نسخه اصلی نرم افزارها استفاده کنید تا امکان آپدیت رو از دست ندید. اللخصوص ویندوز، اگر پولش رو ندارید یکی از نسخه های لینوکس رو نصب کنید. من knoppix رو توصیه می کنم.

*چک کردن اکسس پوینت: *اکسس پوینتون رو چک کنید که از پسورد کمینیشن سخت استفاده کنه و با جدیدترین سیکیوریتی پروتوکل همخوان باشه. چک کنید ببینید که ستینگ نتورکتون رو حالت شر نباشه (اتفاقی) چرا که اگر باشه هرکس روی نتورکتون بتونه حضور پیدا کنه می تونه به محتویات کامپیوترتون دسترسی پیدا کنه. فایل های مهمتون رو روی دسکتاپ و یا مای داکیونت ذخیره نکنید.

اگر مطالب مهمی دارید سعی کنید که انها رو انکریپت کنید.

یادتون نره، هرروز کامپیوترتون رو با آنتی وایروس و نرم افزار ضد مالور اسکن کنید.

*نرم افزار تور: تور تا حدود زیاد از هویت شما محافظت می کنه، البته سرعت پایینی داره ولی برای براز کردن فروم ها و سایت ها و جاهایی که می خواهید کامت بزارید مناسبه. یادتون نره که حتما از مرورگری که با تور میاد استفاده کنید. فلش باید دیسیبلید باشه برای مکسیمیز کردن امنیت. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> We dont want turkic words in our language or turkic flag in our land or any turkic thing since we're no turks, what's wrong with that? I thought you liked ataturk because he made turkish language more pure since 30-50% of it was Persian.
> We curse qajars, so why we should have their flag?
> Pahlavis were not smart, else they would still be ruling.
> What's wrong with constitutional monarchy if we have king that are related to Sassanians, Parthians? many European countries have monarchy, what's inferior and racism about these points?
> French monarchists see Spanish king as their own king (house of bourbon) because they were related to the french kings. Same as this situation you had also in Armenia and Iberia Arsacid Parthian Branch of Iranian kings ruling, while the one in Iran were ended by Sassanian dynasty.
> 
> If you are Qajari, we are Zandi!



He did not made Turkish language pure, he replaced the courtly language which was mainly used in official documents and poetry with people's language, regulated and enchanged it, it took a while to be completely adopted though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> He did not made Turkish language pure, he replaced the courtly language which was mainly used in official documents and poetry with people's language, regulated and enchanged it, it took a while to be completely adopted though.



Mate, if you noticed they locked çay bahçesi again for the obvious reason.... I just wondered if you are interested in our project or not ?


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, if you noticed they locked çay bahçesi again for the obvious reason.... I just wondered if you are interested in our project or not ?


I was not around here these days. What has happened again? please message it to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

free 3 months VPN:
visit here:
Plans – Premium VPN | Buy VPN accounts at ibVPN. VPN service mainly in US, Canada & UK
press the checkout, use this code for discount:
WDE100
------------
found it here:
Invisible Browsing VPN (ibVPN Premium Total) FREE for 3 Months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> I was not around here these days. What has happened again? please message it to me.



It is not a secret, some of the Turkish members were talking about establishing a Turkish Defence Forum.... seems like moderation got aware of our conversation and deleted all of them and locked the thread.

Now we are using the "other site" for conversation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> It is not a secret, some of the Turkish members were talking about establishing a Turkish Defence Forum.... seems like moderation got aware of our conversation and deleted all of them and locked the thread.
> 
> Now we are using the "other site" for conversation.



uhh, so that's the reason. Anyway, It does not matter, they would open it again, once their traffic of Turkish section gets low again. 
Anyway, I saw your comments on the Tea House of the other website  I did not read them all, though. Anyway, please keep me updated if anything happened or anything planned to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Sinan said:


> Mate, if you noticed they locked çay bahçesi again for the obvious reason.... I just wondered if you are interested in our project or not ?



I wasn't following the events, sure I support, but I don't know anything about opening a site :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Targon said:


> I wasn't following the events, sure I support, but I don't know anything about opening a site :/



Support is enough.


----------



## rahi2357

hi guys . watch this





this one is awesome.the guy tries to run but...






@haman10 is it her? 
@Ostad where are you bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOS Brigade

http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/20...ue&_type=blogs&smid=tw-thelede&seid=auto&_r=0


----------



## Serpentine

SOS Brigade said:


>



They are released...


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> They are released...


`So are you trying to justify it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

Azizam said:


> `So are you trying to justify it?



I don't think so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

اغفال شده بودند ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Jungibaaz
Is it possible to delete these posts here?
Arabic Coffee shop | Page 136
Arabic Coffee shop | Page 135


----------



## Jungibaaz

MOHSENAM said:


> @Jungibaaz
> Is it possible to delete these posts here?
> Arabic Coffee shop | Page 136
> Arabic Coffee shop | Page 135



Aye, good call. Give me a moment, I'll delete them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

MOHSENAM said:


> @Jungibaaz
> Is it possible to delete these posts here?
> Arabic Coffee shop | Page 136
> Arabic Coffee shop | Page 135



Al Hasani


----------



## rahi2357

@S00R3NA @Gilamard @Azizam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

rahi2357 said:


> @S00R3NA @Gilamard @Azizam


That's epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOS Brigade

rahi2357 said:


> @S00R3NA @Gilamard @Azizam



As if the IRI give a damn about copyrights, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kouroshkourosh

bad az 3 hafte ban bargashtam...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kouroshkourosh

@Prince of Persia
U ban again


----------



## Hakan

@yavar 

You have been dealing with this rocket stuff for 2 days already.


----------



## jandk

Iranians


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> `So are you trying to justify it?


Yeap.

Arian is a mullah apologist half the time. He can't help himself. Instead of condemning it, he responds with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

I don't support arresting people for something like this as it's stupid .

But one question , Is what they did illegal in Iran right now ? If yes , Then arguing is pointless and I simply give the right to the ones arrested them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> Yeap.
> 
> Arian is a mullah apologist half the time. He can't help himself. Instead of condemning it, he responds with that.


Well, I guess it's not possible to become a moderator on this forum without being an extremist or an extremist apologist.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> Well, I guess it's not possible to become a moderator on this forum without being an extremist or an extremist apologist.



Dear Azizam, we Iranian members chose him to be our moderator and that's certainly our business to keep him or change him .

I respectfully ask you not to meddle in this matter .

Thanks .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

@kollang
Why u act so silent bro?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> Well then sorry about that but I've noticed that liberals get banned at drop of a hat while extremist nutjobs are allowed to curse non-Muslims on every thread on this forum.



As long as I know him , he doesn't do anything with no reason . He usually bans people because of insulting other members , their religions and such reasons which is mostly done by the so called liberals .

I think you should ask him the reason when he's online .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> As long as I know him , he doesn't do anything with no reason . He usually bans people because of insulting other members , their religions and such reasons which is mostly done by the so called liberals .
> 
> I think you should ask him the reason when he's online .




I respect him but he is doing nothing against non religious and trolls of Indians and Iranian against our government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Ostad

Nice comeback Bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

MOHSENAM said:


> @kollang
> Why u act so silent bro?


Cause I have to take the konkur on 5th Tir. tomorrow I will take the third Sanjesh exam too. 

Ultra stressful moments....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

kollang said:


> Cause I have to take the konkur on 5th Tir.




Bro how old are u?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

MOHSENAM said:


> Bro how old are u?


18


----------



## Ostad

guys sorry i am super busy these days. but...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> As long as I know him , he doesn't do anything with no reason . He usually bans people because of insulting other members , their religions and such reasons which is mostly done by the so called liberals .
> 
> I think you should ask him the reason when he's online .


Mohsenam (previously banned) guy made some offensive comments against non-Muslims and nothing happened to him so far. Not even his posts were removed by the admin but if Abii posts something against people like Mohsenam, he makes sure not to wait a second before removing it. And I was talking about this forum as a whole, not just your admin. This forum is more inclined towards Islamic extremism.


----------



## kollang

@haman10 @Ostad @Serpentine @S00R3NA and others
How is life going, men.I need your attention.how do you pass stressful moments like that of mine usually?

I ranked 220th and 480th(region 2) on first and second sanjesh exams.I am concerned whether I will do the same in konkur or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> yani mamlekat enghadr fucked up shode ke bian tu in forum bepa bezaran ?!!
> 
> ehtemalan @Ostad dare ketabe jadidesho minevise ( khaterate kahrizak )


 
@S00R3NA man pam bereseh onja hamatono loo midam, ye davat nameh makhsos ham barat mifrestam biyay ketab ro ba ham takmil konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> @haman10 @Ostad @Serpentine @S00R3NA and others
> How is life going, men.I need your attention.how do you pass stressful moments like that of mine usually?
> 
> I ranked 220th and 480th on first and second sanjesh exams.I am concerned whether I will do the same in konkur or not?


just let it go, i mean do your best but keep feelings away and keep it in your mind konkur is less than 5 percent of your life.
ps:during the very stressful moments like giving lectures or etc, i usually use *Propranolol 10mg *i dont know its ok or not @haman10 , but it is very helpful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

Azizam said:


> Mohsenam (previously banned) guy made some offensive comments against non-Muslims and nothing happened to him so far. Not even his posts were removed by the admin but if Abii posts something against people like Mohsenam, he makes sure not to wait a second before removing it. And I was talking about this forum as a whole, not just your admin. This forum is more inclined towards Islamic extremism.



*Pakistan *Defence Forum


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> How is life going, men.I need your attention.how do you pass stressful moments like that of mine usually?


Tnx bro  hows everything with u ?



kollang said:


> I ranked 220th and 480th(region 2) on first and second sanjesh exams.I am concerned whether I will do the same in konkur or not?


nah  mine was about a 500 more than what i got in real konkour . also my rank was a little better than yours in sanjesh 

movafagh bashi . hatman harchi bekhai miari chon rotbat khoobe 



Ostad said:


> guys sorry i am super busy these days. but...
> View attachment 31953


hajji ghabl az inke beri ta 2 hafte nayay ye chizi begoo baba mellato gerefti dastgah  

dige dooset nadarim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

jandk said:


> *Pakistan *Defence Forum


But it's still an international forum. That's what makes this forum interesting, no?


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> Propranolol 10mg


from wikipedia :

Treats high blood pressure, angina (chest pain), irregular heartbeat, migraine headaches, tremors, and lowers the risk of repeated heart attacks. This medicine is a beta blocker.

also has some serious side effects   

albate masraf ye doonash vase emtehan kheyli ham bad nist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Azizam said:


> But it's still an international forum. That's what makes this forum interesting, no?



Yes but most pakistanis are devout Muslims so we have to be careful not to offend their religious sensibilities.


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> just let it go, i mean do your best but keep feeling away and keep it in your mind konkur is less than 5 percent of your life.
> ps:during the very stressful moments like giving lectures or etc, i usually use *Propranolol 10mg *i dont know its ok or not @haman10 , but it is very helpful.


Thanks

You know..... After having money and "parti" ,university degree is the most important thing that people would care about you in Iran.its how you can be identified as educated or uneducated person.

I use propranolol every day.it just let me survive.nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

jandk said:


> Yes but most pakistanis are devout Muslims so we have to be careful not to offend their religious sensibilities.


I agree but still being biased will harm the quality of this forum. Especially when losing sensible members who can actually contribute something to the forum because of religious extremists who can't even make up a simple sentence.


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> I use propranolol every day.it just let me survive.nothing more.


WTF !!! dont do so man !!

it has side effects for lords sake !!

jesus !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Tnx bro  hows everything with u ?
> 
> 
> nah  mine was about a 500 more than what i got in real konkour . also my rank was a little better than yours in sanjesh
> 
> movafagh bashi . hatman harchi bekhai miari chon rotbat khoobe
> 
> 
> hajji ghabl az inke beri ta 2 hafte nayay ye chizi begoo baba mellato gerefti dastgah
> 
> dige dooset nadarim


naaaaaaaaaaaaa

fek kardin gereftanam lol .
actually on the paper i am head of quadrotor drone project in uni.and we have a very limited time
9 vahed ro hazfe ezterari kardam vase in proje.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> from wikipedia :
> 
> Treats high blood pressure, angina (chest pain), irregular heartbeat, migraine headaches, tremors, and lowers the risk of repeated heart attacks. This medicine is a beta blocker.
> 
> also has some serious side effects
> 
> albate masraf ye doonash vase emtehan kheyli ham bad nist


Come on...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> fek kardin gereftanam lol .
> actually on the paper i am head of quadrotor drone project in uni.and we have a very limited time
> 9 vahed ro hazfe ezterari kardam vase in proje.


wow !! agha khodaeesh baro bach inja hame ende savadan :\

damet garm dadash !! eyvoola !! 



kollang said:


> Come on...


are dadash , torokhoda jav gir nashi ha har rooz bokhori 



Ostad said:


> fek kardin gereftanam lol


faghat ye adam ba IQ < 100 ye hamchin fekri mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Ok guys,I should sleep now.thanks for your attention.@Ostad @haman10



haman10 said:


> WTF !!! dont do so man !!
> 
> it has side effects for lords sake !!
> 
> jesus !


Man,I cant stop it.do you have any suggestion instead of using that propranolol?
Come on.its just 34 fuking days.I will do sport in summer in return.

Seeee yaaa!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jandk

Azizam said:


> I agree but still being biased will harm the quality of this forum. Especially when losing sensible members who can actually contribute something to the forum because of religious extremists who can't even make up a simple sentence.



True. Best not to take this forum too seriously.


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Thanks
> 
> You know..... After having money and "parti" ,university degree is the most important thing that people would care about you in Iran.its how you can be identified as educated or uneducated person.
> 
> I use propranolol every day.it just let me survive.nothing more.


@kollang . man gablan roye daneshgah kheli hasas budam, 3 ta reshte va 4 ta daneshgah avaz kardam. alan mibinam ke eshtebah boudeh motasefam ke ino migam vali daneshgah haye ma tabdil be karkhaneh madrak shode . makhsosan ageh reshtat fani bashe bishtar heseh mikoni. be nazareh man reshteyi ke dust dari ro entekhab kon be daneshgah olaviateh dovom ro bedeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 872



I couldn't understand ?


----------



## Azizam

jandk said:


> True. Best not to take this forum too seriously.


I agree. Apart from few members, I don't take the rest seriously. Besides, what's the reason of boiling your blood because of an internet forum?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> I couldn't understand ?




I said please discuss here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> wow !! agha khodaeesh baro bach inja hame ende savadan :\
> 
> damet garm dadash !! eyvoola !!
> 
> 
> are dadash , torokhoda jav gir nashi ha har rooz bokhori
> 
> 
> faghat ye adam ba IQ < 100 ye hamchin fekri mikone


dast ro delam nazar haman ye galati boud kardim fagat ino begem 2 roz pish nazdik boud be darajeh rafie KIA nayel besham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Azizam said:


> I agree. Apart from few members, I don't take the rest seriously. Besides, what's the reason of boiling your blood because of an internet forum?



Exactly.


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> dast ro delam nazar haman ye galati boud kardim fagat ino begem 2 roz pish nazdik boud be darajeh rafie KIA nayel besham.


baba khoobe 

baes eftekhari dadash 

khoda nakone KIA !!! chera ?



kollang said:


> Man,I cant stop it.do you have any suggestion instead of using that propranolol?


nah bro . its the best among beta blockers 

its okey , but promise u stop using them after konkour  also 1tab each day is too much . try a half instead .


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> baba khoobe
> 
> baes eftekhari dadash
> 
> khoda nakone KIA !!! chera ?


majarash tolanieh vali shokhi shoki dashtam saram ro be khatereh ye Zayifeh az dast midadam. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> majarash tolanieh vali shokhi shoki dashtam saram ro be khatereh ye Zayifeh az dast midadam. .


zaeefe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> majarash tolanieh vali shokhi shoki dashtam saram ro be khatereh ye Zayifeh az dast midadam. .


salam ostad jan chetori khoobi? bahse tahsil shod ye soal dashtam azat. man dandoonpezeshkiye reshtam 2 sale daram miram ama be esrare baba maman raftamo hamchin alagheyi nadaram. yebaram khaastam velesh konam vali.. irane dige doret jam mishan nemizaran. khodam kargardani doost daram vali hame migan divoonam choon ayande shoghliye in 2ta mese ham nist too iran. nomreham ham in term ziad tarifi nadaran az tarafi nemikham dele maman baba ro beshkanam... kholase gir oftadam benazaret kare dorost chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> zaeefe


be tore geyireh mostagim va be manaye dagigeh kalame dasht saram ro az tanam joda mikard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> salam ostad jan chetori khoobi? bahse tahsil shod ye soal dashtam azat. man dandoonpezeshkiye reshtam 2 sale daram miram ama be esrare baba maman raftamo hamchin alagheyi nadaram. yebaram khaastam velesh konam vali.. irane dige doret jam mishan nemizaran. khodam kargardani doost daram vali hame migan divoonam choon ayande shoghliye in 2ta mese ham nist too iran. nomreham ham in term ziad tarifi nadaran az tarafi nemikham dele maman baba ro beshkanam... kholase gir oftadam benazaret kare dorost chiye?


kare dorost be nazare man (bebakhshid man nazaramo bedoone inke bekhai migam )

ine ke beshine mese bache haye khoob dandooneto bekhooni va harf ezafi ham nazani 

maskhare bazi ham dar nayar :\



Ostad said:


> be tore geyireh mostagim va be manaye dagigeh kalame dasht saram ro az tanam joda mikard.


 "البته بعضی ها به قول دوستم بیماری" خود داف پنداری
دارن 


vase manam ehtemalan shabihesh pish oomade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> salam ostad jan chetori khoobi? bahse tahsil shod ye soal dashtam azat. man dandoonpezeshkiye reshtam 2 sale daram miram ama be esrare baba maman raftamo hamchin alagheyi nadaram. yebaram khaastam velesh konam vali.. irane dige doret jam mishan nemizaran. khodam kargardani doost daram vali hame migan divoonam choon ayande shoghliye in 2ta mese ham nist too iran. nomreham ham in term ziad tarifi nadaran az tarafi nemikham dele maman baba ro beshkanam... kholase gir oftadam benazaret kare dorost chiye?


salam mamnoun .
sharayetet kheyli sakhteh akhe kargardani ham shod reshte joking, no need for bazooka!! .
tanha chizi ke be zehnam mirese tahsileh hamzaman dar 2 reshtast.ke onam gave nar mikhahado @rahi2357 kohan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 rasti doctor begoo bebinam ta hala che dars haee pas kardi ? 

oloom paye dadi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> kare dorost be nazare man (bebakhshid man nazaramo bedoone inke bekhai migam )
> 
> ine ke beshine mese bache haye khoob dandooneto bekhooni va harf ezafi ham nazani
> 
> maskhare bazi ham dar nayar :\
> 
> 
> "البته بعضی ها به قول دوستم بیماری" خود داف پنداری
> دارن
> 
> 
> vase manam ehtemalan shabihesh pish oomade



jomle bahali boud .
albateh fek konam akhareh dastet 5 ta bakhyie nakhorde boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Team USA | Page 40


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> salam mamnoun .
> sharayetet kheyli sakhteh akhe kargardani ham shod reshte joking, no need for bazooka!! .
> tanha chizi ke be zehnam mirese tahsileh hamzaman dar 2 reshtast.ke onam gave nar mikhahado @rahi2357 kohan.


sharayetesh nist vala age beshe ham tavane yekish bishtar nemimoone  bazia ham migan ino zoorakiam shode tamoom kon bad har ghalati khaasti bokon  be har hal mamnoonam. movafagh bashi 




haman10 said:


> @rahi2357 rasti doctor begoo bebinam ta hala che dars haee pas kardi ?
> 
> oloom paye dadi ?


sarvari haman jan bishtaria hamin nazaro daran  ye fohshayi baram kardan tahalaa.. hey 
na hanooz ama terme 4am. bioshimi baftshenasi anatomi saro gardan..fizio 1 bakteri virus.. va yemosht omoomi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> bioshimi





rahi2357 said:


> baftshenasi


hamash dar mored epitheliom O hemi-desmosom bood   yadesh b kheyr :\



rahi2357 said:


> anatomi saro gardan


hajji bayad az khoshi sekte bezani door az joon . ma be joz oon anatomi thorax O andamo O shekam  ham khoondim roosh 



rahi2357 said:


> bakteri virus


 

hala az shookhi gozashte vaghean fohsh ham bayad bokhori  beshin paye darsat bekhoda akharesh be een fekrat mikhandi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> hajji bayad az khoshi sekte bezani door az joon . ma be joz oon anatomi thorax O andamo O shekam  ham khoondim roosh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hala az shookhi gozashte vaghean fohsh ham bayad bokhori  beshin paye darsat bekhoda akharesh be een fekrat mikhandi



 age man pezeshki boodam bara anatomisham shode ta alan 10 martabe enseraf dade boodam vaghean khoda ghovat .

"az shookhi gozashte "  daset dard nakone dige. chashm vali kash inja boodi yeki mizadi too goosham  tasiresh bishtare. rasti terme chandi? fekriam bara takhasos dari doctor?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> rasti terme chandi?


6  



rahi2357 said:


> fekriam bara takhasos dari doctor?


na vala .... harchi ghabool sham miram  

be alaghe fekr nemikonam :SD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> what in the fvking shit ? dadashesh bood ya bfesh ?
> 
> divoonan mellat bekhoda ...... bi shoor nafahm bi khanevade ..... chagho keshi ? WTF ? shekayat nakardi ?
> 
> what the hell !~!


shekayat?!!
fek konam eshtebah tarif kardam onjori naboud ke ghame dastesh bigireh biad hamle kone.aslan bezar gazie ro tarif konam.
intro:
gorohe ma 5 nafareh hastesh ba 2 ozveh nazer. ke tashkil shode az daneshjohayeh ma va ye daneshgahe motabar digeh ke besorate moshtark roye in proje kar mikonim. va gorouhe mechanic ke ba sharayete moshabehe ma daran roye Zir daryayi kar mikonan ke dar akhar garareh projeye ma ya projeye ona entekhab besheh. grouhe ma bena be tasmim daneshgah dareh projeye bach haye term akhar ro ke na tamom mondeh edameh mideh.va bekhatereh ajaleh dashtan ma to kargah mikhabim. ke 3-4 saat dar zaman sarfe joyi konim.
asleh dastan:
be khatereh sarfe joyi dar zaman man internet ro kolan to kargah gat kardam( albateh 20 dagigeh baadesh pashimoun shodam) mellat ke bikar shodan raftan soraghe faaliyat haye foge barnameh va yeki az azah be yeki az nazerha algaeh peyda kard. va raft khastegarish va javabeh yes ro ham gereft . ta injash film hendieh va hameh khosh halan. vali chand roz pish baghieh aza shaki shodan ke agha ina avazeh kar daran love story baraye ham tarif mikonan va amalan ma darim kareh ona ro anjam midim. man beheshoun tazakkor dadam ke ma az gorohe mechanic aghab hastim. aghe hosele nadarin begin, o blah blah.... ino ke goftam dokhtareh gati kard  goft ke shoma bar alayhe ma toutee kardin o mikhayn maro bendazin biron va... va... manam bikhial shodam.
chand roz pish ke mikhastim be drone barnameh bedam. man dobar be ina(ke mashgol gazaleh eshgh khondan boudan) goftam ke drone ro khamosh konin ina ham goftan khamoshe (ke naboud). man ke shoru kardam barnameh ro upload kardan didam drone az zamin boland shod raft bala ama cable usb keshidesh tarafeh man (kole majera kamtar az 3s) saramo keshidam kenar vali tige hash dastam ro borid. digeh khodeshon az fardash nayomadan.
tamom shod akhish...andazeh ye roman shoud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@rahi2357 love your avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> shekayat?!!
> fek konam eshtebah tarif kardam onjori naboud ke ghame dastesh bigireh biad hamle kone.aslan bezar gazie ro tarif konam.
> intro:
> gorohe ma 5 nafareh hastesh ba 2 ozveh nazer. ke tashkil shode az daneshjohayeh ma va ye daneshgahe motabar digeh ke besorate moshtark roye in proje kar mikonim. va gorouhe mechanic ke ba sharayete moshabehe ma daran roye Zir daryayi kar mikonan ke dar akhar garareh projeye ma ya projeye ona entekhab besheh. grouhe ma bena be tasmim daneshgah dareh projeye bach haye term akhar ro ke na tamom mondeh edameh mideh.va bekhatereh ajaleh dashtan ma to kargah mikhabim. ke 3-4 saat dar zaman sarfe joyi konim.
> asleh dastan:
> be khatereh sarfe joyi dar zaman man internet ro kolan to kargah gat kardam( albateh 20 dagigeh baadesh pashimoun shodam) mellat ke bikar shodan raftan soraghe faaliyat haye foge barnameh va yeki az azah be yeki az nazerha algaeh peyda kard. va raft khastegarish va javabeh yes ro ham gereft . ta injash film hendieh va hameh khosh halan. vali chand roz pish baghieh aza shaki shodan ke agha ina avazeh kar daran love story baraye ham tarif mikonan va amalan ma darim kareh ona ro anjam midim. man beheshoun tazakkor dadam ke ma az gorohe mechanic aghab hastim. aghe hosele nadarin begin, o blah blah.... ino ke goftam dokhtareh gati kard  goft ke shoma bar alayhe ma toutee kardin o mikhayn maro bendazin biron va... va... manam bikhial shodam.
> chand roz pish ke mikhastim be drone barnameh bedam. man dobar be ina(ke mashgol gazaleh eshgh khondan boudan) goftam ke drone ro khamosh konin ina ham goftan khamoshe (ke naboud). man ke shoru kardam barnameh ro upload kardan didam drone az zamin boland shod raft bala ama cable usb keshidesh tarafeh man (kole majera kamtar az 3s) saramo keshidam kenar vali tige hash dastam ro borid. digeh khodeshon az fardash nayomadan.
> tamom shod akhish...andazeh ye roman shoud.



aha ..... pas jaryan ine 

man khial kardam khodet ghati garyan shodi 

ajab bi shooran mellat  hala dastet khoobe ? drone chetor ? hanooz az gorouh mechanic aghabin ? 

 ye soal dg ham miporsam bebakhshid enghad fozooli mikonam 

mitoone karbord nezami ham dashte bashe ? 

@rahi2357 man i freaking love your avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> Cause I have to take the konkur on 5th Tir. tomorrow I will take the third Sanjesh exam too.
> 
> Ultra stressful moments....



I hope you succeed my friend .

ViVa Karaj kids 



Azizam said:


> Mohsenam (previously banned) guy made some offensive comments against non-Muslims and nothing happened to him so far. Not even his posts were removed by the admin but if Abii posts something against people like Mohsenam, he makes sure not to wait a second before removing it. And I was talking about this forum as a whole, not just your admin. This forum is more inclined towards Islamic extremism.



Ask @Serpentine my friend . I haven't been active in this thread lately and don't know what happened .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Azizam said:


> `So are you trying to justify it?



No, I don't justify it, just making it clear that they are released and posting news about their arrest is pointless since it may imply that they are still under arrest. I condemn their arrest and no one should get arrested over something like this.



Abii said:


> Yeap.
> 
> Arian is a mullah apologist half the time. He can't help himself. Instead of condemning it, he responds with that.



Maybe, since I automatically become a 'paid basiji mullah supporter' when I say something that you may not like. It has became a routine here. Judging people over internet is easiest thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> @haman10 @Ostad @Serpentine @S00R3NA and others
> How is life going, men.I need your attention.how do you pass stressful moments like that of mine usually?
> 
> I ranked 220th and 480th(region 2) on first and second sanjesh exams.I am concerned whether I will do the same in konkur or not?



If you've tried hard that I'm sure you have then don't worry . Just ignore the stress and focus on the exam .

I hope @Serpentine and @rmi5 give you their experience as those guys were very successful and entered Sharif .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Azizam said:


> Mohsenam (previously banned) guy made some offensive comments against non-Muslims and nothing happened to him so far. Not even his posts were removed by the admin but if Abii posts something against people like Mohsenam, he makes sure not to wait a second before removing it. And I was talking about this forum as a whole, not just your admin.* This forum is more inclined towards Islamic extremism*.



Multiple threads are opened up about Islam yet no Muslim opens up threads solely to bash other faiths in retaliation. Cry me a river.

I have seen multiple threads where the OP just writes religion of piece of some other cute label to bash Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> @S00R3NA man pam bereseh onja hamatono loo midam, ye davat nameh makhsos ham barat mifrestam biyay ketab ro ba ham takmil konim.



I'm glad to see you here again . Don't leave us in this wild , crazy world man .

BTW , I've already written my book , it's the bestseller in these days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@kollang

lozumi nadare stress dashte bashi. age khub khundi ghat'an natije migiri. agar ham tuie sanjesh 200 shode rotbat ehtemalan tuie konkur ham zire 500 mishi. hala ya zire 200 ya balash, bastegi be khodet dare.

manam stresss dashtam ghable konkur, vali sare jalase be tore ajibi arum budam. shoma ham har cheghadr khundi be hamun iman dashte bash va ghoseie chizi ro ke nakhundi nakhor. ye chize dg inke, hata age kolan sare jalase ye darso bad bezani, aslan nabaiad betarsi, chon ehtemalan kheili sakht bude ke kheilia natunestan bezanan. agar stress begiri be khatere chand soale nazade be zararet tamum mishe. 

@Azizam

you can show me posts that are inappropriate and insulting. I can't read many pages to find a word of insult unless they are reported or mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Serpentine said:


> @kollang
> 
> lozumi nadare stress dashte bashi. age khub khundi ghat'an natije migiri. agar ham tuie sanjesh 200 shode rotbat ehtemalan tuie konkur ham zire 500 mishi. hala ya zire 200 ya balash, bastegi be khodet dare.
> 
> manam stresss dashtam ghable konkur, vali sare jalase be tore ajibi arum budam. shoma ham har cheghadr khundi be hamun iman dashte bash va ghoseie chizi ro ke nakhundi nakhor. ye chize dg inke, hata age kolan sare jalase ye darso bad bezani, aslan nabaiad betarsi, chon ehtemalan kheili sakht bude ke kheilia natunestan bezanan. agar stress begiri be khate chand soale nazade be zararet tamum mishe.
> 
> @Azizam
> 
> you can show me posts that are inappropriate and insulting. I can't read many pages to find a word of insult unless they are reported or mentioned.



Post 13075 on page 872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

jandk said:


> Post 13075 on page 872



It's dealt with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> Thanks
> 
> You know..... After having money and "parti" ,university degree is the most important thing that people would care about you in Iran.its how you can be identified as educated or uneducated person.
> 
> I use propranolol every day.it just let me survive.nothing more.



I don't know what you're going to study my friend but here is my experience , 

If you have someone to help you ( parti ) , so you just need a degree ( sometimes even don't need that , it depends on your parti ) and it doesn't matter where you have taken that no matter if you have a sharif degree or the worst and furthest azad university .

If you don't have the parti then university degree might not be useful but your skill and knowledge plays the main role ( at least in my course , civil engineering )

BTW , University in the other side is important , A good university can make you to advance and become the best in your course and a bad one can destroy you BUT* it all depends on you* , If you try hard and sacrifice other things for your goal you can make up .

I hope it was useful .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Ostad

How come your thread had never been locked down.. whereas we are opening our 20th chill thread....

@KingMamba Why don't you ask Iranians about "Muslim Brotherhood" ?


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> @Ostad
> 
> How come your thread had never been locked down.. whereas we are opening our 20th chill thread....
> 
> @KingMamba Why don't you ask Iranians about "Muslim Brotherhood" ?



i was following your convo in the other thread. 
muslim brotherhood is for arabs, its none of our business.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## jandk

Sinan said:


> @Ostad
> 
> How come your thread had never been locked down.. whereas we are opening our 20th chill thread....
> 
> @KingMamba Why don't you ask Iranians about "Muslim Brotherhood" ?



Iranians are not dramebaaz like hot headed Turks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BronzePlaque

jandk said:


> Iranians are not dramebaaz like hot headed Turks



You took it from my mouth..Fully agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> @Ostad
> 
> How come your thread had never been locked down.. whereas we are opening our 20th chill thread....
> 
> @KingMamba Why don't you ask Iranians about "Muslim Brotherhood" ?



Majority or Iranians who are on pdf are non Muslims, the Muslim ones post way less often.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Whats up @Ostad bro, everything fine?


----------



## Irajgholi

KingMamba said:


> Majority or Iranians who are on pdf are non Muslims, the Muslim ones post way less often.



so what does it tell you? think of pdf members as a sample, and iran population as a manageable size, what does it tell you?


----------



## jandk

KingMamba said:


> Majority or Iranians who are on pdf are non Muslims, the Muslim ones post way less often.



Yes, Iranians are smarter than some others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> so what does it tell you? think of pdf members as a sample, and iran population as a manageable size, what does it tell you?



PDF is not even a sample of the Pakistani membership let alone the membership from other countries.

Truth is if a Muslim Iranian joins the rest of you hound him until they go inactive. @kollang @raptor22 both used to be much more active when I first joined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

KingMamba said:


> PDF is not even a sample of the Pakistani membership let alone the membership from other countries.
> 
> Truth is if a Muslim Iranian joins the rest of you hound him until they go inactive. @kollang @raptor22 both used to be much more active when I first joined.



with all due respect, you sitting over there in united states, new york and you want to tell me whats going in on in my country?


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> with all due respect, you sitting over there in united states, new york and you want to tell me whats going in on in my country?



With all due respect I said nothing of the sort and aren't you in London? All I said is I take internet trends with a pinch of salt.


----------



## -SINAN-

jandk said:


> Iranians are not dramebaaz like hot headed Turks



We are hot-headed yes but what is a dramebaaz ?


----------



## jandk

Sinan said:


> We are hot-headed yes but what is a dramebaaz ?



Dramebaaz is a person who loves drama and is overly dramatic


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> We are hot-headed yes but what is a dramebaaz ?





> hi there!
> well 'dramebaaz' is a word derived from 'Hindi'. it is a common habit in India to apply the Hindi rule of grammar and syntax to English to form the forms of various words. now, you can say that a person who acts too much without reason or pretends to do something is actually performing something imaginary or false or in other words, drama. from this , Indians have started th use of the word DRAMEBAZZ for a person who acts too much. the word 'dhoka' in hindi means betrayal and its adjective form is 'dhokebaaz'. the same logic applies here.
> hope this helped!



Could any one tel me what is the meaning of dramebazz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

jandk said:


> Dramebaaz is a person who loves drama and is overly dramatic



Then you are wrong about dramebaaz.



xenon54 said:


> Could any one tel me what is the meaning of dramebazz?



This version is more interesting... i didn't like this jandk person.


----------



## Irajgholi

KingMamba said:


> With all due respect I said nothing of the sort and aren't you in London? All I said is I take internet trends with a pinch of salt.



nope my friend, how did you conclude that im in london? 
reality is different iranians are far from religious, nationalist yes, but religious not, generally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

xenon54 said:


> Could any one tel me what is the meaning of dramebazz?



That's a dramebaaz explanation 



Sinan said:


> Then you are wrong about dramebaaz.
> 
> 
> 
> This version is more interesting... i didn't like this jandk person.



I meant no offence bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> nope my friend, how did you conclude that im in london?
> reality is different iranians are far from religious, nationalist yes, but religious not, generally.



Okay mate I trust you. Anyway if you are not Muslim than obviously you guys won't care bout Ummah stuff and I never brought it up in a political context anyway.



jandk said:


> That's a dramebaaz explanation
> 
> I meant no offence bro



@Sinan @xenon54 that translation is a bit off and calling someone a dramebaaz is not an insult usually we say it in jest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> This version is more interesting... i didn't like this jandk person.


He visited our section many times, i dont think he has a bad intention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

KingMamba said:


> @Sinan @xenon54 that translation is a bit off and calling someone a dramebaaz is not an insult usually we say it in jest.



Hımm, okay than.... i understood it like " a two faced person".... you know us bro, we are pretty much straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

KingMamba said:


> Okay mate I trust you. Anyway if you are not Muslim than obviously you guys won't care bout Ummah stuff and I never brought it up in a political context anyway.



dont get me wrong, i really like you, but you have to understand even if i were muslim islamic brotherhood is just a pan-arabic movement that combines religion as well. mullahs - minus nationalism. they call us ajams, we r not one of them, our countries r in ruins because of these outdated ideologies why should we play their games?


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> He visited our section many times, i dont think he has a bad intention.



Her halde artiz demek gibi bi şey.



Irajgholi said:


> they call us ajams,



We also say, "Acem" ... saying Acem counts as an insult ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

xenon54 said:


> He visited our section many times, i dont think he has a bad intention.



The only section I am scared to visit is the Arab one where I am scared I will get accused of meddling in the ancient Semeitc/Arabic/Phoenician lands

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> Her halde artiz demek gibi bi şey.
> 
> 
> 
> We also say, "Acem" ... saying Acem counts as an insult ?



no my friend, but the term is historical. its a derogatory term, means silent in arabic. its used to refer to non-arabs and it stuck. like n word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> dont get me wrong, i really like you, but you have to understand even if i were muslim islamic brotherhood is just a pan-arabic movement that combines religion as well. mullahs - minus nationalism. they call us ajams, we r not one of them, our countries r in ruins because of these outdated ideologies why should we play their games?



I didn't know you guys considered ajam an insult, I read that Persians themselves embraced the term in order to not be confused as Arabs after the fall of Persia.

Ajam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
According to Clifford Edmund Bosworth, "by the 3rd/9th century, the non-Arabs, and above all the Persians, were asserting their social and cultural equality (taswīa) with the Arabs, if not their superiority (tafżīl) over them (a process seen in the literary movement of the Šoʿūbīya). In any case, there was always in some minds a current of admiration for the ʿAǰam as heirs of an ancient, cultured tradition of life. Even the great proponent of the Arab cause, Jāḥeẓ, wrote a Ketāb al-taswīa bayn al-ʿArab wa’l-ʿAǰam. After these controversies had died down, and the Persians had achieved a position of power in the Islamic world comparable to their numbers and capabilities, "ʿAjam" became a simple ethnic and geographical designation.".[5] Thus by the 9th century, the term was being used by Persians themselves as an ethnic term, and examples can be given by Asadi Tusi in his poem comparing the superiority of Persians and Arabs.[6] Accordingly: "territorial notions of “Iran,” are reflected in such terms as irānšahr, irānzamin, or Faris, the Arabicized form of Pārs/Fārs (Persia). The ethnic notion of “Iranian” is denoted by the Persian words Pārsi or Irāni, and the Arabic term Ahl Faris (inhabitants of Persia) or ʿAjam, referring to non-Arabs, but primarily to Persians as in molk-e ʿAjam (Persian kingdom) or moluk-e ʿAjam (Persian kings).".[7]


----------



## -SINAN-

Irajgholi said:


> no my friend, but the term is historical. its a derogatory term, means silent in arabic. its used to refer to non-arabs and it stuck. like n word.



 I had no idea.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

I agree about the Ummah bit being used like a game, when Saudis want to get something done they will wave the religion card or else their royals care little about other Muslims.

That being said I do not look at Ummah as some sort of political union rather unity amongst Muslim people on a people basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

KingMamba said:


> I didn't know you guys considered ajam an insult, I read that Persians themselves embraced the term in order to not be confused as Arabs after the fall of Persia.



n Arabic,_Ajam_(عجم) has two meanings: "non-Arab", and "Persian". *Literally it has the meaning "one who is illiterate in language", "silent", or "mute", and refers to non-Arabs in general.* In the former sense it is a neutral term meaning "stranger" or "foreign".

some ppl still use it. but they dont know about its history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Irajgholi said:


> n Arabic,_Ajam_(عجم) has two meanings: "non-Arab", and "Persian". *Literally it has the meaning "one who is illiterate in language", "silent", or "mute", and refers to non-Arabs in general.* In the former sense it is a neutral term meaning "stranger" or "foreign".
> 
> some ppl still use it. but they dont know about its history.



When in the history, did you first met Arabs ?


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> I had no idea.....







KingMamba said:


> I agree about the Ummah bit being used like a game, when Saudis want to get something done they will wave the religion card or else their royals care little about other Muslims.



religion is being used to rule my friend, we are just pawns, look at the potential pakistan has, all people with brain are scattered all over the world. why do you think this is a case? because of instability; instability prevents growth. without growth there can be no economic development and you knwo the rest of the story.



Sinan said:


> When in the history, did you first met Arabs ?



sorry i dont understand, could you be more elaborate?


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> n Arabic,_Ajam_(عجم) has two meanings: "non-Arab", and "Persian". *Literally it has the meaning "one who is illiterate in language", "silent", or "mute", and refers to non-Arabs in general.* In the former sense it is a neutral term meaning "stranger" or "foreign".
> 
> some ppl still use it. but they dont know about its history.



Is it like nigger where people use it in passing now? They say people with ajami surname in places like Bahrain use it to denote that they are of Persian ancestry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

u know, the n word was derived from negro and is deemed derogatory, not because its an insult but because when black ppl were being used as slaves this was the term they were refered as. so its insensitive to call someone n word.


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> u know, the n word was derived from negro and is deemed derogatory, not because its an insult but because when black ppl were being used as slaves this was the term they were refered as. so its insensitive to call someone n word.



It is now only derogotary amongst the older people, over here the younger blacks use it to mean my friend lol. My black friends be like, "yo what's up my nigga" to me all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Irajgholi said:


> sorry i dont understand, could you be more elaborate?



I wondered why Arabs didn't called us "Acem" but Iranians... we are not Arab also... so i thought... you contacted with Arabs much before us. So they first called you Acem...and it stuck on you. Acem became same thing as saying Iranian.

Am i correct ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I had no idea.....


Yep its true, acam means non Arab muslims if im not wrong, thought i never heard Turks beeing called acam by Arabs, we on our part refer to Persinas as Acams, but not in a negative meaning as you know, although its a little bit stupid if you ask me because we are also non Arabs and technically also acams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

I think that common people everywhere have some external politeness and observe certain social conventions except Arabs who are quite aggressive.


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> I wondered why Arabs didn't called us "Acem" but Iranians... we are not Arab also... so i thought... you contacted with Arabs much before us. So they first called you Acem...and it stuck on you. Acem became same thing as saying Iranian.
> 
> Am i correct ?



Didn't you see what I posted? Top of this page. It was used almost entirely for Iranians. I never knew it was insulting though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

KingMamba said:


> It is now only derogotary amongst the older people, over here the younger blacks use it to mean my friend lol. My black friends be like, "yo what's up my nigga" to me all the time.



i know, but i really doubt it if a non-black person could say it to an ordinary black person without getting into some sort of trouble 
but lets say ajam falls into same category with majoosi and etc...



Sinan said:


> I wondered why Arabs didn't called us "Acem" but Iranians... we are not Arab also... so i thought... you contacted with Arabs much before us. So they first called you Acem...and it stuck on you. Acem became same thing as saying Iranian.
> 
> Am i correct ?



yes, they generally refered to non-arab as ajam, but like referring to a certain person u dont like as butthead, and it stuck 



jandk said:


> I think that common people everywhere have some external politeness and observe certain social conventions except Arabs who are quite aggressive.



well not every arab is aggressive, there are good and bad ppl in all nationalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> i know, but i really doubt it if a non-black person could say it to an ordinary black person without getting into some sort of trouble
> but lets say ajam falls into same category with majoosi and etc...



No doubt majoosi is derogatory, the n word is not a big deal no more I even use it in passing when referring to my non black friends. It is common here not and only brought up in the media like its a big deal.



Sinan said:


> Hımm, okay than.... i understood it like " a two faced person".... you know us bro, we are pretty much straight.



Nah its more like hard headed or making a big deal out of stuff. It is not an insult though so no worries.



jandk said:


> I think that common people everywhere have some external politeness and observe certain social conventions except Arabs who are quite aggressive.



Many Arabs are chill if you meet them but they all sound like they are fighting when they speak in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

KingMamba said:


> No doubt majoosi is derogatory, the n word is not a big deal no more I even use it in passing when referring to my non black friends. It is common here not and only brought up in the media like its a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah its more like hard headed or making a big deal out of stuff. It is not an insult though so no worries.



Next time try saying the n word in front of a black person


----------



## KingMamba

jandk said:


> Next time try saying the n word in front of a black person



I do it every other day out of habit they do not really give a shit. I would not say it too old people though they would probably be more likely to get upset.


----------



## jandk

KingMamba said:


> I do it every other day out of habit they do not really give a shit. I would not say it too old people though they would probably be more likely to get upset.



One of my friends has a habit of doing this. Once he said it in front of a black guy and they got into a fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

jandk said:


> One of my friends has a habit of doing this. Once he said it in front of a black guy and they got into a fight


And the black guy won right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba said:


> It is now only derogotary amongst the older people, over here the younger blacks use it to mean my friend lol. My black friends be like, "yo what's up my nigga" to me all the time.


sup ma niggaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

xenon54 said:


> And the black guy won right?



He skipped that part  But Indians have no chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jandk said:


> He skipped that part * But Indians have no chance*



but to get owned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> but to get owned...



Have you seen Black guys? Goddamn strong as ox.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

jandk said:


> Have you seen Black guys? Goddamn strong as ox.



i have black friends..

heck ive lived in ivory coast for some time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

jandk said:


> Have you seen Black guys? Goddamn strong as ox.



Some black dudes are light work you just gotta keep yourself in shape. Most Indians are scrawny around here, a few of my Indian friends who hit the gym can hold their own.


----------



## jandk

KingMamba said:


> Some black dudes are light work you just gotta keep yourself in shape. Most Indians are scrawny around here, a few of my Indian friends who hit the gym can hold their own.



Depends on the kind of Indian doesn't it? Dogras, Punjabis etc.. are strong. Gujaratis are weaklings . Tamils will go crazy on your *** if you piss them off.


----------



## xenon54 out

jandk said:


> Tamils will go crazy on your *** if you piss them off.


I have seen a tamil mass fight here once, that was some sick sh*t i tell you. 

@Azizam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

jandk said:


> Depends on the kind of Indian doesn't it? Dogras, Punjabis etc.. are strong. Gujaratis are weaklings . Tamils will go crazy on your *** if you piss them off.



Bro my Punjabi sikh friend used to get beat up and his turban ripped off by kale, he never told me though I found out because one of my other friends was there and took video of the whole thing. He didn't know my punjabi friend or that I was friends with him, he found it funny. Anyway he was my good friend so I got pissed, I used to roll with a couple of gangsters they were hispanic I told them to back me up and I went and fucked up the kala who pulled his turban off. Then I was like whoever does that shit again gets the same beat down after that no one messed with him, he was a skinny dude though I was like go hit the gym or something LOL. His cousin now he was a big *** Punjabi but he never hit the gym he was just wide for some reason. Tamils idk my other Indian friends are Hyderabadi Muslims they are type built and don't take shit from no one.



xenon54 said:


> I have seen a tamil mass fight here once, that was some sick sh*t i tell you.
> 
> @Azizam



How you knew they were tamil?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

KingMamba said:


> How you knew they were tamil?


Because there are almost only Tamils from south asia here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

KingMamba said:


> Bro my Punjabi sikh friend used to get beat up and his turban ripped off by kale, he never told me though I found out because one of my other friends was there and took video of the whole thing. He didn't know my punjabi friend or that I was friends with him, he found it funny. Anyway he was my good friend so I got pissed, I used to roll with a couple of gangsters they were hispanic I told them to back me up and I went and fucked up the kala who pulled his turban off. Then I was like whoever does that shit again gets the same beat down after that no one messed with him, he was a skinny dude though I was like go hit the gym or something LOL. His cousin now he was a big *** Punjabi but he never hit the gym he was just wide for some reason. Tamils idk my other Indian friends are Hyderabadi Muslims they are type built and don't take shit from no one.
> 
> 
> 
> How you knew they were tamil?



Punjabi Jatts in Canada are pretty built. Most of them are wannabe blacks though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

xenon54 said:


> I have seen a tamil mass fight here once, that was some sick sh*t i tell you.
> 
> @Azizam



whenever i hear the word tamil.. this shit comes to my mind:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> If you've tried hard that I'm sure you have then don't worry . Just ignore the stress and focus on the exam .
> 
> I hope @Serpentine and @rmi5 give you their experience as those guys were very successful and entered Sharif .



Anyway, I am not his friend, and he can ask his friends about it. But, since you mentioned me, I can tell you that as a rule of thumb, if you are a hezbollahi goon, you have no chance and IQ to enter to Sharif University regularly, but I have heard that in the recent years, they have allocated about 50% or so of the sharif capacity for basiji mercenaries. In this case, by using this privilege, even a blind cripple basiji can enter to sharif. But, at the end, he would get disappointed since Sharif university is inherently designed for the genius people and not dumbs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> I don't know what you're going to study my friend but here is my experience ,
> 
> If you have someone to help you ( parti ) , so you just need a degree ( sometimes even don't need that , it depends on your parti ) and it doesn't matter where you have taken that no matter if you have a sharif degree or the worst and furthest azad university .
> 
> If you don't have the parti then university degree might not be useful but your skill and knowledge plays the main role ( at least in my course , civil engineering )
> 
> BTW , University in the other side is important , A good university can make you to advance and become the best in your course and a bad one can destroy you BUT* it all depends on you* , If you try hard and sacrifice other things for your goal you can make up .
> 
> I hope it was useful .



man, a good university is really important. A person cannot grow in a vacuum. the environment is what helps you to grow, or would impede your progress. in anything, there are some exceptions, but even those exception who have not studied in a good university, and made progress, would have much much more progress if they were studying in a proper university.
Your network and links(Parti as you said), are always important, and help you to enter to good universities or companies, ... but you cannot survive in those places, if you have not the required capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> @Ostad
> 
> How come your thread had never been locked down.. whereas we are opening our 20th chill thread....
> 
> @KingMamba Why don't you ask Iranians about "Muslim Brotherhood" ?


are you jealous bro? jk 
i think some mods have personal problems with you guys .any way keep this one alive.



xenon54 said:


> Whats up @Ostad bro, everything fine?


yep.at least until now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*once upon a time....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @Ostad
> 
> How come your thread had never been locked down.. whereas we are opening our 20th chill thread....
> 
> @KingMamba Why don't you ask Iranians about "Muslim Brotherhood" ?


Actually this thread is also got banned once by webmaster when I had a tense discussion with him a few months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> aha ..... pas jaryan ine
> 
> man khial kardam khodet ghati garyan shodi
> 
> ajab bi shooran mellat  hala dastet khoobe ? drone chetor ? hanooz az gorouh mechanic aghabin ?
> 
> ye soal dg ham miporsam bebakhshid enghad fozooli mikonam
> mitoone karbord nezami ham dashte bashe ?
> 
> @rahi2357 man i freaking love your avatar


drone ke chizish nashod vali dastam ... vali onam dareh behtar mishe.
chand roz pish modir grouh omadeh boud bazdid ( ma proge ro to 30% tahvil gerefte bodim) goft chand darsad pishraft dashtin goftam 20%, goft yani alan 50% takimil shode?!! goftam na kolan 20% akhe majbor shodim kole drone ro az paye tarrahi konim.
man dar on lahzeh: 
modir grouh:  
modir grouh after 1 min:

felan mojahaz be dorbin va gps va ferestandeh FM hastesh agheh mini guni chizi dari biar savar konim rosh.
______________________________________________________


@rmi5 whats app bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> drone ke chizish nashod vali dastam ... vali onam dareh behtar mishe.
> chand roz pish modir grouh omadeh boud bazdid ( ma proge ro to 30% tahvil gerefte bodim) goft chand darsad pishraft dashtin goftam 20%, goft yani alan 50% takimil shode?!! goftam na kolan 20% akhe majbor shodim kole drone ro az paye tarrahi konim.
> man dar on lahzeh:
> modir grouh:
> modir grouh after 1 min:
> 
> felan mojahaz be dorbin va gps va ferestandeh FM hastesh agheh mini guni chizi dari biar savar konim rosh.
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> 
> @rmi5 whats app bro?


I am very busy these days. Everything is pretty tense but it goes well. what about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> I am very busy these days. Everything is pretty tense but it goes well. what about you?


i am busy these days too, sleeping in the university because of this project. its a f ing nightmare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> man, a good university is really important. A person cannot grow in a vacuum. the environment is what helps you to grow, or would impede your progress. in anything, there are some exceptions, but even those exception who have not studied in a good university, and made progress, would have much much more progress if they were studying in a proper university.
> Your network and links(Parti as you said), are always important, and help you to enter to good universities or companies, ... but you cannot survive in those places, if you have not the required capabilities.



Didn't we both approximately say the same thing ?!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S00R3NA said:


> Didn't we both approximately say the same thing ?!


which university do you guys go to?


----------



## haman10

@NACIONALISTA 

welcome mate 

i really like your posts . where are u from ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NACIONALISTA

haman10 said:


> @NACIONALISTA
> 
> welcome mate
> 
> i really like your posts . where are u from ?


Originally from Baltic State of Estonia, grew up in Britain though. Go back and forth occasionally.

Which posts do you like so far??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

NACIONALISTA said:


> Originally from Baltic State of Estonia, grew up in Britain though. Go back and forth occasionally.
> 
> Which posts do you like so far??


Are you originally a Russian or Estonian?


----------



## haman10

NACIONALISTA said:


> Originally from Baltic State of Estonia, grew up in Britain though. Go back and forth occasionally.
> 
> Which posts do you like so far??


your debates with the american buddy .

good luck in life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

Abii said:


> lol



Omg that song

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Gilamard said:


> Omg that song


It's a very nice song actually. The covers have kind of destroyed it. Pharrell's original video is super cheerful.

You might change your mind after this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

Abii said:


> It's a very nice song actually. The covers have kind of destroyed it. Pharrell's original video is super cheerful.
> 
> You might change your mind after this



No dude, I really don't like this, maybe because I saw all these maskhare covers before watching the original clip:











^^^ So gay lol.
I know, I sounds like a hezbollahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

KingMamba said:


> PDF is not even a sample of the Pakistani membership let alone the membership from other countries.
> 
> Truth is if a Muslim Iranian joins the rest of you hound him until they go inactive. @kollang @raptor22 both used to be much more active when I first joined.


I will be back soon

By the way,most of the anti-regime dudes are overseas and they have no clue what is our stance on political and economical issues as well.you should visit Iran some day to understand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> @kollang
> 
> lozumi nadare stress dashte bashi. age khub khundi ghat'an natije migiri. agar ham tuie sanjesh 200 shode rotbat ehtemalan tuie konkur ham zire 500 mishi. hala ya zire 200 ya balash, bastegi be khodet dare.
> 
> manam stresss dashtam ghable konkur, vali sare jalase be tore ajibi arum budam. shoma ham har cheghadr khundi be hamun iman dashte bash va ghoseie chizi ro ke nakhundi nakhor. ye chize dg inke, hata age kolan sare jalase ye darso bad bezani, aslan nabaiad betarsi, chon ehtemalan kheili sakht bude ke kheilia natunestan bezanan. agar stress begiri be khatere chand soale nazade be zararet tamum mishe.
> 
> @Azizam
> 
> you can show me posts that are inappropriate and insulting. I can't read many pages to find a word of insult unless they are reported or mentioned.


Mate, I don't really care about insults since this is internet. The problem is that you allow an obvious multiple account to holder to run around freely on this forum and post utter garbage, mostly conspiracy theories.


----------



## Azizam

xenon54 said:


> I have seen a tamil mass fight here once, that was some sick sh*t i tell you.
> 
> @Azizam


Those are mostly refugees . They form gangs and start fighting with each other. Their favourite leisure-time activity is burning Sri Lankan flag. 

The reason for the aggressiveness could be the hardship they faced. Political situation in Sri Lanka is so messed up but at least it's a little better now still in corruption index Sri Lanka went from being 80th to 90th in just one year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Azizam said:


> Mate, I don't really care about insults since this is internet. The problem is that you allow an obvious multiple account to holder to run around freely on this forum and post utter garbage, mostly conspiracy theories.



I'm not responsible for duplicate accounts because I can't run a ip check.

No one here is allowed to violate anything 'freely', and you can also help by reporting offensive posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NACIONALISTA

haman10 said:


> your debates with the american buddy .
> 
> good luck in life


Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> I'm not responsible for duplicate accounts because I can't run a ip check.
> 
> No one here is allowed to violate anything 'freely', and you can also help by reporting offensive posts.


Again, I am not talking about insults or any offensive posts. I am talking about spamming with multiple accounts.

Detecting multiple account holders with IP checks doesn't seem practical because you can simply use a proxy server and evade it. Besides it's so obvious that he's an multiple account holder without any IP checks.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@haman10
be nazare man karesh dorost nabude.Mardaye ma miran kharej be zana dast nemidan hala in umade ye mardo mach karde!
badam man az hendia tazegia khosham nemiad chon bar zede ma troll mikonan ba inke ma bahashun kari nadarim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

kollang said:


> I will be back soon
> 
> By the way,most of the anti-regime dudes are overseas and they have no clue what is our stance on political and economical issues as well.you should visit Iran some day to understand it.



Brother I will definitively visit Iran one day God willing, especially Gilan and Shiraz. 



Azizam said:


> Again, I am not talking about insults or any offensive posts. I am talking about spamming with multiple accounts.
> 
> Detecting multiple account holders with IP checks doesn't seem practical because you can simply use a proxy server and evade it. Besides it's so obvious that he's an multiple account holder without any IP checks.



Many double id have tried to use proxys, management here has a way to find out the true IP anyway. Just tag aeronaut he can find their real IP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

shamshiraye peyghambar va missle tu ye thread baba in dige akhareshe.maghz ke nabashe hamine.

Swords of prophet MUHAMMAD SAW


----------



## kollang

KingMamba said:


> Brother I will definitively visit Iran one day God willing, especially Gilan and Shiraz.


That's great!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@rahi2357 

Agha damet garam axat khyeli ghashange.inja site khubie vali heyf ke pakistanie...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Abii said:


> lol




What would happen if they decide to dance to this song from same Artist-in supporting role. 








​


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sick bloodthirsty animals celebrate Iranian massacre every year!

جشن پوریم؛ رقص یهود در هولوکاست ایرانیان
*  "سیزده بدر" روز جشن یهود به مناسبت کشتار 500 هزار ایرانی  *
از جشن پوریم چه می دانید؟ هولوکاست واقعی را یهودیان در کجا و علیه چه کسانی اجرا کردند؟ آیا از کشتار ده ها هزار ایرانی به دست یهودیان اطلاعی دارید؟ آیا روز "13 بدر" نوروز و خروج از خانه ها ریشه در قتل عام ایرانیان باستان دارد؟ با گزارش ویژه مشرق از پایکوبی صهیونیست ها در سالروز کشتار ایرانیان همراه شوید.
مشرق--به مناسبت روز سیزدهم فرودین و فرا رسیدن روز طبیعت و با توجه به استقبال مخاطبان از گزارش ویژه مشرق با عنوان "جشن پوریم" که به زمینه های وقوع تاریخی این روز و چگونگی نحسی این روز برای ایرانیان پرداخته بود، نگاهی دوباره به این رویداد تاریخی مهم می اندازیم.

جشن «پوریم» یکی از سنت‌های قدیمی قوم یهود است که در دهه‌های اخیر و پس از تشکیل رژیم جعلی اسرائیل در سرزمین‌های اشغالی، رنگ و بوی متفاوتی به خود گرفته است. این به اصطلاح جشن که همزمان با سیزدهمین روز از سال جدید خورشیدی برگزار می‌شود، در حقیقت جشن و پایکوبی بر خون ده‌ها هزار نفر از مردم ایران است که با توطئه و دسیسه دو یهودی نفوذی در دربار خشایارشاه کشته شدند.








نتانیاهو در جشن پوریم - 1999
در کتاب عهد عتیق درباره این داستان آمده است: «شاه ایران زمین که در پایان جشن ۱۸۰ روزه از باده نوشی بدمست شده بود، در هنگام بدمستی، شهبانو "وشتی" را می‌طلبد تا او را به اغیار بنمایاند. ملکه از این دستور گستاخانه شاه سر باز می‌زند و شاه خشمگین، او را از شهبانویی ساقط می‌كند و او را به دست جلاد می سپارد.

یهودیان که در سراسر ایران، نفوذ فراوان داشتند، جسارت‌شان به جایی رسیده بود که از دادن مالیات و خراج استنکاف می‌كردند و این استنکاف موجب شده بود که «‌هامان» صدراعظم خشایارشاه علیه آنان بشورد و آنان را در تنگنا قرار دهد و یا حتی دستور قتل برخی از آنان را صادر كند، البته یهودیان در برخی کتاب‌های خود می‌گویند: "مردخای" که پیشوای دینی یهودیان در عصر خشایارشاه بوده، وقتی حاضر به تعظیم در مقابل ‌هامان نمی‌شود، او و اتباعش مورد غضب‌هامان قرار گرفته و تهدید به مرگ می‌شوند.

یهودیان که به صورت غیررسمی در دربار شاه نفوذ داشتند، چاره می‌اندیشند و از این فرصت استفاده کرده و دخترکی یهودی به نام «اِستِر» را به عنوان ملکه و شهبانوی کشور به پادشاه معرفی می‌کنند و به او نیز توصیه می کنند که یهودی بودن خود را پنهان کند.







استر، دخترک یهودی که با پنهان کردن هویت یهودی اش، به دربار خشایارشاه راه یافت و مقدمات کشتار ایرانیان را فراهم کرد



فاحشه‌گری حلال در یهودیت

در سال ۲۰۱۰ یک خاخام یهودی در اسرائیل با اشاره به واقعه پوریم و استر، اعلام کرد جاسوسان زن سازمان موساد مجاز به انجام هر گونه عمل جنسی با دشمنان برای انجام ماموریت خود هستند؛ همانگونه که استر هویت یهودی خود را پنهان کرد و با یک دشمن ایرانی یعنی اخشورش (خشایارشاه) ازدواج کرد و با این کار ملت یهود را نجات داد.
این مورد یکی از موفق ترین عملیات نفوذ زنان جاسوس یهودی در میان مقامات کشورهای دیگر به شمار می رود که با استفاده از زیبایی ظاهر و به خدمت گرفتن جذابیت های جنسی، توطئه های قوم یهود را اجرا کردند و می کنند.
شاه سست عنصر نیز وقتی زیبایی او را می‌بیند، شیفته او شده و او را به عنوان ملکه تمام ایرانیان برمی گزیند، بدون آنکه بداند او یهودی است و یا برادرزاده «مردخای» رهبر مذهبی یهودیان ایران است. اِستِر ملکه ایران می‌شود و با نقشه‌های «مردخای» عموی خود، صدراعظم خشایارشاه یعنی هامان را از تخت صدر اعظمی به زیر کشیده و بر دار می‌كند و به همراه ۱۰ پسرش به مرگ محکوم می‌کند.







ضیافت شام استر برای هامان در حضور خشایارشاه

در این ضیافت استر خواستار مجازات هامان بدلیل دشمنی با یهودیان شد

نقاش: ژان ویکتور (قرن 17)


یهودیان حاکم بلامنازع دربار هخامنشی می‌شوند و البته آنان در برخی کتب خود آورده‌اند که ‌هامان در نزد مردخای توبه كرده است که تواریخ دیگر گواهی قتل وی توسط یهودیان را می‌دهند. یهودیان چون بر بلاد ایران حاکم شدند، از پادشاه، سه روز مهلت خواستند تا مخالفان پارسی و ایرانی یهودیان را بکشند و در این سه روز، بیش از 77 هزار ایرانی توسط یهودیان قتل عام شدند و در برخی نقل‌ها، این تعداد تا 500 هزار نفر نیز عنوان شده است.

از آن زمان تا کنون، این روز به عنوان "عید یهودیان" زنده نگاه داشته شده و هر سال یهودیان سراسر جهان در این روز مراسم مختلفی از قبیل روزه گرفتن، برپایی جشن و پایکوبی، نوشیدن شراب و افراط در مستی، دادن هدیه به یکدیگر و ... گرامی می دارند.











عید پوریم 2012

تل آویو - بیت المقدس

اما در سرزمین های اشغالی، پوریم رنگ و بوی دیگری دارد که در ادامه و به تفصیل به آن پرداخته خواهد شد.

واقعه تاریخی؛ هولوکاست ایرانیان به دست یهودیان

در زمان خشایارشاه، یهودیان جزء اقلیت های مذهبی ایران بودند و همواره سعی در نفوذ در دربار شاه ایران داشتند. هامان صدراعظم خشایارشاه بدلیل نافرمانی یهودیان از دستورات و قوانین پادشاهی، از عدم پرداخت مالیات و سرپیچی از فرمان پادشاه این قوم ابراز نگرانی می کند و پادشاه را در جریان توطئه های یهودیان قرار می دهد و از پادشاه می خواهد تا پیش از آنکه این قوم علیه تاج و تخت شاه اقدامی کنند، با توطئه این قوم مقابله کند.

مردخای رهبر یهودیان آن زمان ایران سرانجام با دسیسه های فراوان و فرستادن یکی از دختران یهودی به دربار، او را جانشین شهبانوی ایران که به جرم سرپیچی از دستور گستاخانه خشایارشاه برای نمایان کردن زیبایی های خود برای حاضرین در دربار شاه برکنار شده بود، می کند.






مردخای و استر

نقاش: آرنت دی گلدر (قرن 17)

با ورود "استر" دخترک جوان زیباروی یهودی به دربار، مردخای به راحتی نقشه های شوم خود را بوسیله استر و اغوای شاه ایران اجرا می کند. هامان نیز شاه را از توطئه مردخای آگاه می سازد و پادشاه دستور بر دار کردن مردخای را صادر می کند. اما استر که به شدت بر روی شاه سست عنصر تسلط یافته بود، با خائن جلوه دادن هامان و اینکه وی توطئه کشتن شاه را در سر دارد، هامان را بر دار می کنند.







وشتی، شهبانوی ایرانی
وشتی از دستور خشایارشاه برای نمایان کردن زیبایی هایش برای مهمانان شاه خودداری کرد و به دست جلاد شاه کشته شد

نقاش: ادوین لانگ (قرن 19)

توطئه استر و مردخای با کشتن هامان پایان نمی پذیرد و آنها حکم قتل هر 10 پسر هامان را نیز از پادشاه ایران می گیرند و در قدم بعدی 10 پسر هامان نیز کشته می شوند.

اوج دشمنی یهودیان با ایرانیان پس از کشتن هامان و 10 پسرش آنجا بیشتر آشکار می شود که استر و مردخای با کشته شدن پسران هامان نیز راضی نشده و اجساد آن ها را در شهر بر دار می کنند تا میان ایرانیان رعب و وحشت ایجاد کرده و ناگفته سرنوشت دشمنان و مخالفان یهودیان را به نمایش بگذارند.

هامان به جز این 10 پسر، یک فرزند دختر نیز داشت که پیش از کشته شدن، خود کشی می کند.

کشتار نیمی از جمعیت ایران

پس از کشتن هامان، یهودیان مهاجر ساکن در ایران که اینک در دربار نیز راه یافته بودند، به هجوم به شهرهای ایران، دست به قتل عام گسترده ایرانیان می زنند. در 127 استان ایران آن زمان، طی دو روز بیش از 77 هزار ایرانی - و به روایتی دیگر 500 هزار نفر - کشته می شوند.

در کتب مربوط به یهودیان از جمله کتاب استر، یهودیان به کشتار 80 هزار ایرانی اعتراف می کنند اما محققان مستقل این رقم را تا 500 هزار نفر ذکر کرده اند.

در آن زمان ایران نزدیک به 800 هزار نفر جمعیت داشته و با احتساب 500 هزار نفر، بیش از نیمی از جمعیت آن روز ایران به دست یهودیان قتل عام می شوند.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

حمله به منازل فلسطینیان و غارت اموال آن ها

کشتار و غارت اموال از آموزه های استر بوده و ریشه در تاریخ یهود دارد
یهودیان با حمله به خانه های ایرانیان، مردان، زنان و کودکان را به قتل رسانده و بنا بر برخی از متون موجود اموال آن ها را نیز غارت می کنند. اما یهودیان در متون خود تنها به قتل عام ایرانیان اعتراف کرده و هرگونه غارت اموال آنان را تکذیب می کنند و آن را از افتخارات خود می دانند...!!

آیا پوریم با سیزده فروردین ایرانیان ارتباط دارد؟

گفته می شود این کشتار در روزهای 13 و 14 ماه آدار اولین ماه سال جدید انجام می شود و روز دوم کشتار به اصرار استر به خشایارشاه برای از بین بردن دشمنان قوم یهود ادامه پیدا می کند. براساس متون تاریخی، نحسی روز 13 فروردین در میان ایرانیان و بیرون رفتن مردم از خانه ها ریشه در کشتار تاریخی ایرانیان داشته است. 

* (در تقویم یهودیان دو ماه آدار اول و دوم در تقویم عبری وجود دارد که ماه آدار دوم آن مصادف با اسفند ماه و فروردین ماه خورشیدی است.)

پس از این قتل عام ایرانیان، یهودیان جشن و پایکوبی بر پا کرده و به شکرانه غلبه بر ایرانیان و ریختن خون دشمنان قوم یهود، آن را عید اعلام کرده و روزه می گیرند. مردخای از آن زمان به پیامبر این قوم و استر - دخترک فاسد یهودی که با تکیه بر این حربه به دربار شاه راه یافته بود - نیز به شخصیتی مقدس که مورد لطف خداوند است تبدیل می شوند. استر پس از آن کتابی می نویسد که تمام این وقایع را لطف و رحمت الهی و با اراده خداوندی توصیف می کند. این کتاب اکنون به کتاب مقدس یهودیان تبدیل شده است.








مقبره استر و مردخای یهودی در همدان
پوریم به معنای قرعه بوده و به اعتقاد یهودیان، این سرنوشت و تقدیر الهی بوده است و "قرعه" ای از جانب پروردگار برای لطف به قوم برگزیده یهود و نابودی دشمنان آن ها.


پوریم؛ عید یهودیان سراسر جهان

متاسفانه برخی از این تصاویر که در ادامه نیز آمده است مربوط به جشن ایرانیان یهودی در آمریکا می باشد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

پوریم از جمله اعیاد مهم یهودیان در سراسر جهان است. از سرزمین های اشغالی تا آمریکا و حتی یهودیان داخل ایران، به شیوه های مختلفی در این دو روز جشن می گیرند.

























اوج این جشن ها در اسرائیل است. جایی که صهیونیست سرمست از کشتار ایرانیان، تا حد جنون شراب نوشیده و بد مستی یکی از سنت های مرسوم آنان در این روز است.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

خاخام های یهودی نیز در این جشن ها مراسم ویژه ای برگزار می کنند. خاخام های صهیونیست با برگزاری جشنی، در نوشیدن شراب و رقص و پایکوبی با یکدیگر رقابت می کنند. معمولا افراط در نوشیدن شراب در این روز به حدی است که قادر به راه رفتن نبوده و در خیابان های تل آویو و دیگر اراضی اشغالی، بیهوش و بی رمق به زمین می خورند.







در آموزه های تلمود یهودیان در یکی از بخش ها به صراحت به نوشیدن شراب تا حد سرمستی توصیه شده است: 

"در روز پوریم هر فرد - یهودی - مکلف است به حدی - شراب - بنوشد که تفاوت میان "نفرین بر هامان" و "درود بر مردخای" را تشخیص ندهد."

Megillah (7b): Rava said: A person is obligated to drink on Purim until he does not know the difference between "cursed be Haman" and "blessed be Mordechai" 














کودکان اسرائیلی در جشن پوریم 2012 - بیت المقدس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

خط و نشان صهیونیست های آدم خوار برای ایرانیان






از دیگر مراسمی که در عید پوریم اجرا می شود، رژه زامبی ها در اسرائیل است. در این رژه صهیونیست ها با گریم خود به شکل زامبی ها - آدم خوارها - اعضای مصنوعی از بدن انسان را به نشان خونخواهی و کشتار ایرانیان بر دهان می گیرند.

برخی از تصاویر این مراسم که قابل انتشار است در ادامه است.

نوشیدن خون یا نوشیدنی به رنگ خون به عنوان نمادی از خونخواهی و خونخواری یهودیان نسبت به ایرانیان از جمله رسوم یهودیان در این روز است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

پوریم در لس آنجلس؛ پایکوبی ایرانیان به افتخار هولوکاست هموطنانشان

متاسفانه ایرانیان پیرو دین یهود نیز بدون توجه به ریشه تاریخی این واقعه و کشتار ایرانیان و اینکه زنده نگاه داشتن آن تا کنون بیش از هرچیز توهین به ایرانیان بوده، این روز را در نقاط مختلف جهان جشن می گیرند. 

کنیسه "نصح"، کنیسه ایرانیان یهودی مقیم آمریکاست که جمعیتی حدود 20 هزار نفری در لس آنجلس را تشکیل می دهند. کنیسه نصح از جمله مکان هاییست که در عید پوریم، جشن برپا کرده و ایرانیان با جمع شدن در این کنیسه، با پختن شیرینی، غذا، تهیه شراب و هدیه دادن به هم، کشتار ایرانیان باستان را به شادی می نشینند.






ایرانیان یهودی در کنیسه نصح لس آنجلس نیز پوریم و کشتار ایرانیان را جشن می گیرند

لینک اعلام برگزاری جشن پوریم 2012 در کنیسه نصح

Event Details
"هامان سوزان" و شیرینی "گوش هامان"؛ نمادهای درنده خویی قوم یهود

از دیگر مراسمی که یهودیان در این روز برگزار می کنند، مراسم "هامان سوزان" است. آن ها هامان - و ده پسرش - را نماد دشمنان قوم یهود دانسته و بطور سمبلیک در مراسمی، نمادی و یادبودی از هامان، وزیر الوزاری خشایارشاه را در آتش می سوزانند.

همچنین یهودیان با پختن شیرینی به نام "گوش هامان"، بر دار کردن وزیر ایرانی را جشن می گیرند.










خمیر این شرینی سه گوش از بذر خشخاش است و میان این شیرینی با آلو یا مربا پر شده است. این شیرینی بیشتر توسط یهودیان اشکنازی درست می شود، البته تعدادی از کلیمیان ایران هم به این شرینی علاقه مند هستند. اسم این شرینی گوش هامان است. یهودیان در جشن قتل عام ایرانیان، این شرینی ها را می خورند و همراه خوردن این شرینی شعری اهانت آمیز نسبت به ایرانیان و وزیرالوزاری ایرانی خوانده می شود.







شیرینی معروف به "گوش هامان"

پوریم در ایران 

در داخل ایران نیز، اقلیت های یهودی که همواره مورد لطف و میزبانی ایران بوده اند، در این روز روزه گرفته و با پختن غذا و خیرات و برگزاری محدود جشن، عید پوریم را جشن می گیرند.

مقبره استر و مردخای در همدان از جمله مکان هاییست که یهودیان آن را عبادتگاه و زیارتگاه خوانده و مدت ها جشن های خود را در آن برگزار می کردند که با اعتراض مردم به اهانت آمیز بودن این جشن ها برای ایرانیان و برگزاری تجمعاتی در برابر مقبره استر و مردخای، همراه بوده است.









مقبره استر و مردخای دومین مکان مقدس یهودیان جهان که پس از اعتراض مردم همدان، نام "زیارتگاه" آن حذف شد
مقبره استر و مردخای، به ادعای یهودیان، پس از غصب مسجد الاقصی، دومین مکان مقدس این قوم به شمار می رود.

نتانیاهو مردم ایران را به پوریمی دوباره وعده داد

اما به جز مقدس بودن این روز برای یهودیان، با ظهور پدیده منحوس صهیونیسم، پوریم وجهی سیاسی نیز به خود گرفته و سران رژیم صهیونیستی گاه با اشاراتی به آن واقعه، تلویحا ایران و ایرانیان را به تکرار کشتاری مشابه تهدید می کنند. 







در روزهای پایانی سال 1390 اتفاقی جالب در عرصه سیاست رخ داد. در 7 مارس، نتانیاهو در دیدار با اوباما نسخه‌ای از کتاب اِستِر (Esther) را به او هدیه داد. کتاب استر (מגילת אסתר) یکی از بخش‌های عهد عتیق یا همان تورات است و از دیدگاه تاریخی این هدیه بسیار پرمعناست. خبرگزاری رویترز به نقل از یک مقام اسرائیلی نقل می‌کند: نتانیاهو به باراک اوباما گفته است: «آن‌ها (ایرانی‌ها)، آن زمان هم می‌خواستند ما را نابود کنند.» یکی از قسمت‌های این کتاب می‌گوید: «... و یهودیان تمام دشمنان را با تیغ شمشیر و کشتار و نابودی درهم کوبیدند و آنچه را انجام دادند که دشمنان‌شان با آنان می‌کردند.» به گزارش رویترز، نتانیاهو با این هدیه، تلویحاً ایران را به نازی ها تشبیه نموده که طی مدعی هستند در جنگ جهانی دوم 6 میلیون یهودی را کشته اند.


2500 سال تهدید و کشتار؛ رمز پوریمبسیاری از اعمال و سیاست های صهیونیست ها پس از 2500 سال از واقعه پوریم، همچنان حاوی نمادهایی از این کشتار بوده و یادآور روزی است که از هر 11 ایرانی، یک نفر به دست قوم یهود کشته می شود.





ایهود اولمرت در جمع کودکانی که پوریم را جشن گرفته اند
تهدیدهای مقامات اسرائیل، اهدای کتاب استر به اوباما در هنگام مذاکره در مورد ایران، تهدید به حمله به ایران به بهانه اینکه ایران قصد دستیابی به سلاح کشتار جمعی و نابودی اسرائیل را دارد و این توهم که کشورهای اسلامی تلاش می کنند با دستیابی به سلاح کشتار جمعی یهودیان را نابود کنند...اینها همگی یادآور توطئه های مردخای و زمزمه های استر با خشایارشاه در مورد ایرانیان و دشمنان آن زمان یهودیان بود که در نهایت به هولوکاست ده ها هزار نفری تبدیل شد.

مقایسه رفتار یهودیان با هولوکاستی که خود رقم زده اند و استفاده از هولوکاستی جعلی که مدعی هستند 6 میلیون یهودی طی دو سال کشته شده اند، نمایانگر اوج فتنه گری و پلیدی صهیونیست ها در رسیدن به اهداف شومشان در تسلط بر جهان است. آن جا که اجازه سخن گفتن درباره یکی داده نمی شود و دیگری به عنوان عیدی مقدس بزرگ داشته می شود؛ و هر دو در راستای هدفی بزرگتر است.

"سیزده بدر" روز جشن یهود به مناسبت کشتار 500 هزار ایرانی - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> shamshiraye peyghambar va missle tu ye thread baba in dige akhareshe.maghz ke nabashe hamine.
> 
> Swords of prophet MUHAMMAD SAW



What you trying to say though? 



MOHSENAM said:


> @rahi2357
> 
> Agha damet garam axat khyeli ghashange.inja site khubie vali heyf ke *pakistanie*...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

MOHSENAM said:


> Sick bloodthirsty animals celebrate Iranian massacre every year!
> 
> جشن پوریم؛ رقص یهود در هولوکاست ایرانیان
> *  "سیزده بدر" روز جشن یهود به مناسبت کشتار 500 هزار ایرانی  *
> از جشن پوریم چه می دانید؟ هولوکاست واقعی را یهودیان در کجا و علیه چه کسانی اجرا کردند؟ آیا از کشتار ده ها هزار ایرانی به دست یهودیان اطلاعی دارید؟ آیا روز "13 بدر" نوروز و خروج از خانه ها ریشه در قتل عام ایرانیان باستان دارد؟ با گزارش ویژه مشرق از پایکوبی صهیونیست ها در سالروز کشتار ایرانیان همراه شوید.
> مشرق--به مناسبت روز سیزدهم فرودین و فرا رسیدن روز طبیعت و با توجه به استقبال مخاطبان از گزارش ویژه مشرق با عنوان "جشن پوریم" که به زمینه های وقوع تاریخی این روز و چگونگی نحسی این روز برای ایرانیان پرداخته بود، نگاهی دوباره به این رویداد تاریخی مهم می اندازیم.
> 
> جشن «پوریم» یکی از سنت‌های قدیمی قوم یهود است که در دهه‌های اخیر و پس از تشکیل رژیم جعلی اسرائیل در سرزمین‌های اشغالی، رنگ و بوی متفاوتی به خود گرفته است. این به اصطلاح جشن که همزمان با سیزدهمین روز از سال جدید خورشیدی برگزار می‌شود، در حقیقت جشن و پایکوبی بر خون ده‌ها هزار نفر از مردم ایران است که با توطئه و دسیسه دو یهودی نفوذی در دربار خشایارشاه کشته شدند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نتانیاهو در جشن پوریم - 1999
> در کتاب عهد عتیق درباره این داستان آمده است: «شاه ایران زمین که در پایان جشن ۱۸۰ روزه از باده نوشی بدمست شده بود، در هنگام بدمستی، شهبانو "وشتی" را می‌طلبد تا او را به اغیار بنمایاند. ملکه از این دستور گستاخانه شاه سر باز می‌زند و شاه خشمگین، او را از شهبانویی ساقط می‌كند و او را به دست جلاد می سپارد.
> 
> یهودیان که در سراسر ایران، نفوذ فراوان داشتند، جسارت‌شان به جایی رسیده بود که از دادن مالیات و خراج استنکاف می‌كردند و این استنکاف موجب شده بود که «‌هامان» صدراعظم خشایارشاه علیه آنان بشورد و آنان را در تنگنا قرار دهد و یا حتی دستور قتل برخی از آنان را صادر كند، البته یهودیان در برخی کتاب‌های خود می‌گویند: "مردخای" که پیشوای دینی یهودیان در عصر خشایارشاه بوده، وقتی حاضر به تعظیم در مقابل ‌هامان نمی‌شود، او و اتباعش مورد غضب‌هامان قرار گرفته و تهدید به مرگ می‌شوند.
> 
> یهودیان که به صورت غیررسمی در دربار شاه نفوذ داشتند، چاره می‌اندیشند و از این فرصت استفاده کرده و دخترکی یهودی به نام «اِستِر» را به عنوان ملکه و شهبانوی کشور به پادشاه معرفی می‌کنند و به او نیز توصیه می کنند که یهودی بودن خود را پنهان کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> استر، دخترک یهودی که با پنهان کردن هویت یهودی اش، به دربار خشایارشاه راه یافت و مقدمات کشتار ایرانیان را فراهم کرد
> 
> 
> 
> فاحشه‌گری حلال در یهودیت
> 
> در سال ۲۰۱۰ یک خاخام یهودی در اسرائیل با اشاره به واقعه پوریم و استر، اعلام کرد جاسوسان زن سازمان موساد مجاز به انجام هر گونه عمل جنسی با دشمنان برای انجام ماموریت خود هستند؛ همانگونه که استر هویت یهودی خود را پنهان کرد و با یک دشمن ایرانی یعنی اخشورش (خشایارشاه) ازدواج کرد و با این کار ملت یهود را نجات داد.
> این مورد یکی از موفق ترین عملیات نفوذ زنان جاسوس یهودی در میان مقامات کشورهای دیگر به شمار می رود که با استفاده از زیبایی ظاهر و به خدمت گرفتن جذابیت های جنسی، توطئه های قوم یهود را اجرا کردند و می کنند.
> شاه سست عنصر نیز وقتی زیبایی او را می‌بیند، شیفته او شده و او را به عنوان ملکه تمام ایرانیان برمی گزیند، بدون آنکه بداند او یهودی است و یا برادرزاده «مردخای» رهبر مذهبی یهودیان ایران است. اِستِر ملکه ایران می‌شود و با نقشه‌های «مردخای» عموی خود، صدراعظم خشایارشاه یعنی هامان را از تخت صدر اعظمی به زیر کشیده و بر دار می‌كند و به همراه ۱۰ پسرش به مرگ محکوم می‌کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ضیافت شام استر برای هامان در حضور خشایارشاه
> 
> در این ضیافت استر خواستار مجازات هامان بدلیل دشمنی با یهودیان شد
> 
> نقاش: ژان ویکتور (قرن 17)
> 
> 
> یهودیان حاکم بلامنازع دربار هخامنشی می‌شوند و البته آنان در برخی کتب خود آورده‌اند که ‌هامان در نزد مردخای توبه كرده است که تواریخ دیگر گواهی قتل وی توسط یهودیان را می‌دهند. یهودیان چون بر بلاد ایران حاکم شدند، از پادشاه، سه روز مهلت خواستند تا مخالفان پارسی و ایرانی یهودیان را بکشند و در این سه روز، بیش از 77 هزار ایرانی توسط یهودیان قتل عام شدند و در برخی نقل‌ها، این تعداد تا 500 هزار نفر نیز عنوان شده است.
> 
> از آن زمان تا کنون، این روز به عنوان "عید یهودیان" زنده نگاه داشته شده و هر سال یهودیان سراسر جهان در این روز مراسم مختلفی از قبیل روزه گرفتن، برپایی جشن و پایکوبی، نوشیدن شراب و افراط در مستی، دادن هدیه به یکدیگر و ... گرامی می دارند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عید پوریم 2012
> 
> تل آویو - بیت المقدس
> 
> اما در سرزمین های اشغالی، پوریم رنگ و بوی دیگری دارد که در ادامه و به تفصیل به آن پرداخته خواهد شد.
> 
> واقعه تاریخی؛ هولوکاست ایرانیان به دست یهودیان
> 
> در زمان خشایارشاه، یهودیان جزء اقلیت های مذهبی ایران بودند و همواره سعی در نفوذ در دربار شاه ایران داشتند. هامان صدراعظم خشایارشاه بدلیل نافرمانی یهودیان از دستورات و قوانین پادشاهی، از عدم پرداخت مالیات و سرپیچی از فرمان پادشاه این قوم ابراز نگرانی می کند و پادشاه را در جریان توطئه های یهودیان قرار می دهد و از پادشاه می خواهد تا پیش از آنکه این قوم علیه تاج و تخت شاه اقدامی کنند، با توطئه این قوم مقابله کند.
> 
> مردخای رهبر یهودیان آن زمان ایران سرانجام با دسیسه های فراوان و فرستادن یکی از دختران یهودی به دربار، او را جانشین شهبانوی ایران که به جرم سرپیچی از دستور گستاخانه خشایارشاه برای نمایان کردن زیبایی های خود برای حاضرین در دربار شاه برکنار شده بود، می کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مردخای و استر
> 
> نقاش: آرنت دی گلدر (قرن 17)
> 
> با ورود "استر" دخترک جوان زیباروی یهودی به دربار، مردخای به راحتی نقشه های شوم خود را بوسیله استر و اغوای شاه ایران اجرا می کند. هامان نیز شاه را از توطئه مردخای آگاه می سازد و پادشاه دستور بر دار کردن مردخای را صادر می کند. اما استر که به شدت بر روی شاه سست عنصر تسلط یافته بود، با خائن جلوه دادن هامان و اینکه وی توطئه کشتن شاه را در سر دارد، هامان را بر دار می کنند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وشتی، شهبانوی ایرانی
> وشتی از دستور خشایارشاه برای نمایان کردن زیبایی هایش برای مهمانان شاه خودداری کرد و به دست جلاد شاه کشته شد
> 
> نقاش: ادوین لانگ (قرن 19)
> 
> توطئه استر و مردخای با کشتن هامان پایان نمی پذیرد و آنها حکم قتل هر 10 پسر هامان را نیز از پادشاه ایران می گیرند و در قدم بعدی 10 پسر هامان نیز کشته می شوند.
> 
> اوج دشمنی یهودیان با ایرانیان پس از کشتن هامان و 10 پسرش آنجا بیشتر آشکار می شود که استر و مردخای با کشته شدن پسران هامان نیز راضی نشده و اجساد آن ها را در شهر بر دار می کنند تا میان ایرانیان رعب و وحشت ایجاد کرده و ناگفته سرنوشت دشمنان و مخالفان یهودیان را به نمایش بگذارند.
> 
> هامان به جز این 10 پسر، یک فرزند دختر نیز داشت که پیش از کشته شدن، خود کشی می کند.
> 
> کشتار نیمی از جمعیت ایران
> 
> پس از کشتن هامان، یهودیان مهاجر ساکن در ایران که اینک در دربار نیز راه یافته بودند، به هجوم به شهرهای ایران، دست به قتل عام گسترده ایرانیان می زنند. در 127 استان ایران آن زمان، طی دو روز بیش از 77 هزار ایرانی - و به روایتی دیگر 500 هزار نفر - کشته می شوند.
> 
> در کتب مربوط به یهودیان از جمله کتاب استر، یهودیان به کشتار 80 هزار ایرانی اعتراف می کنند اما محققان مستقل این رقم را تا 500 هزار نفر ذکر کرده اند.
> 
> در آن زمان ایران نزدیک به 800 هزار نفر جمعیت داشته و با احتساب 500 هزار نفر، بیش از نیمی از جمعیت آن روز ایران به دست یهودیان قتل عام می شوند.​




@Abii I don't even know what to tell this gut anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Irajgholi said:


> @Abii I don't even know what to tell this gut anymore



I think he is like 10 or something.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Irajgholi said:


> @Abii I don't even know what to tell this gut anymore


What u want to tell me?



KingMamba said:


> I think he is like 10 or something.


It made me amaze a thread with historical photos of swords of Prophet PBUH and Pakistani missiles below it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> shamshiraye peyghambar va missle tu ye thread baba in dige akhareshe.maghz ke nabashe hamine.
> 
> Swords of prophet MUHAMMAD SAW



Most of the swords are in Istanbul.... i wonder if Arabs are mad with us.....

Although all of them are beautiful swords my fav remains unchanged. 

Conquerer's sword.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Irajgholi

MOHSENAM said:


> What u want to tell me?



that u r a retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> Most of the swords are in Istanbul.... i wonder if Arabs are mad with us.....
> 
> Although all of them are beautiful swords my fav remains unchanged.
> 
> Conquerer's sword.



Proud Ottoman Pasha sent them to Istanbul or wahabbis would have destroyed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Irajgholi said:


> that u r a retard.


**** off, I post here very very good articles like the one that I just posted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> It made me amaze a thread with historical photos of swords of Prophet PBUH and Pakistani missiles below it.



So brother you could have just asked, the missiles are named Hatf after Prophet Muhammad PBUH sword hatf that is why he posted those pictures lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Most of the swords are in Istanbul.... i wonder if Arabs are mad with us.....
> 
> Although all of them are beautiful swords my fav remains unchanged.
> 
> Conquerer's sword.



I know they are in Istanbul. One of my wishes is come to Istanbul and see them, Why Prophet did not use them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> I know they are in Istanbul. One of my wishes is come to Istanbul and see them,



Hope you will come to Istanbul. 



MOHSENAM said:


> Why Prophet did not use them ?



I didn't get you ? Prophet didn't used his swords ???


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> I know they are in Istanbul. One of my wishes is come to Istanbul and see them, Why Prophet did not use them ?



He only used some of them, he had like 11 swords no way he could have used all of them in battle. Some were gifts some were taken after enemy were defeated.


----------



## Irajgholi

MOHSENAM said:


> **** off, I post here very very good articles like the one that I just posted...



u r just a religious retard. whatever you have to say has less value than a cow's shit. so i recommed that you keep your shit to yourself.



KingMamba said:


> I think he is like 10 or something.



his kind has destroyed iran, if it were up to me i would have them executed and fed to the pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

"*These are the swords are never used by the Prophet Muhammad* during his lifetime to call, the total number of sword that was once used are nine fruits"

I read in it in that thread I thought they belonged to Sahaba and Prophet and not use them himself.now I read the line fully.



Irajgholi said:


> u r just a religious retard. whatever you have to say has less value than a cow's shit. so i recommed that you keep your shit to yourself.


Again **** off If u have problem with my articles.U are atheist,your BS s have not value for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

MOHSENAM said:


> Again **** off If u have problem with my articles.



lol. i would rather that you shut the **** up, because you're embarassing iranians with your nonsense. 
stop sucking british mullahs dicks and use your brain, oh im sorry i thought u have one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Irajgholi said:


> lol. i would rather that you shut the **** up, because you're embarassing iranians with your nonsense.
> stop sucking british mullahs dicks and use your brain, oh im sorry i thought u have one!


Once again **** off atheits Iraj Gholi!
What a foolish!!! name!

How old are u?
This kind of thought that mullas are for Britian is for 50 years ago.
What a farted brain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Most of the swords are in Istanbul.... i wonder if Arabs are mad with us.....
> 
> Although all of them are beautiful swords my fav remains unchanged.
> 
> Conquerer's sword.


beautiful. i am really happy that its not in british/french museums

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> @MarkusS
> 
> Do you still have the photo of the Southeastern Asian Gangster's photo whom tried to bully Turks in Germany ?



hey broheim .. hes a 16 year old multiple id troll... 


@Aeronaut @Oscar @nuclearpak @Jungibaaz @WebMaster @Emmie our tamil favourite troll is back..




Tamz said:


> @Azizam @DESERT FIGHTER @xenon54 @Sinan @KingMamba @jandk
> 
> That guy is right Tamils are crazy. In South West Toronto Tamils dominate things, tell me if any Pakistani gangs got things on the same scale as us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Tamz said:


> @Azizam @DESERT FIGHTER @xenon54 @Sinan @KingMamba @jandk
> 
> That guy is right Tamils are crazy. In South West Toronto Tamils dominate things, tell me if any Pakistani gangs got things on the same scale as us?



You make Tamils look pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> @MarkusS
> 
> Do you still have the photo of the Southeastern Asian Gangster's photo whom tried to bully Turks in Germany ?



This dude come back every other week talking about Tamil gangs lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

MOHSENAM said:


> Once again **** off atheits Iraj Gholi!
> What a foolish!!! name!
> 
> How old are u?
> This kind of thought that mullas are for Britian is for 50 years ago.
> What a farted brain!





MOHSENAM said:


> Once again **** off atheits Iraj Gholi!
> What a foolish!!! name!



lol you're funny!
im old enough to know that you're nothing but a brainwashed retard.

this "farted brain" *(i don't even know what that is, but ok.) has a degree in pure mathematics from stanford, where did you graduate from? your neighborhood mosque? lol
stop procreating for the love of **** lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

@iranians
@S00R3NA @mohsen @haman10 @Gilamard @Abii @Ostad and others...

now everybody talking about gangs i just found sth interesting in* wikipedia* about israeli mafia families:

link : Israeli mafia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

" Allegedly there are 16 crime families operating in Israel, five major groups active on the national level .The major crime groups are the Abergils, the Abutbuls, the Alperons, the Dumranis, the Shirazis "

i mean* shirazis family *  WTH? are they really from those iranians who immigrated to israel?  just got too "javgir" and made a mafia family?? and as you know shiraz had so many jews before 1979 but...?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> Hope you will come to Istanbul.



this guy is a two-faced snake, he hates turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Tamz said:


> Why, look up Scarborough Toronto and tell us Tamils ain't a threat? We got shit locked down. We think that USA South Asians are beta no gangs or nuttin
> 
> 
> Tell me this ain't a banger?



Looks like a bunch of dropouts who probably circle jerked one another after they were done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Irajgholi said:


> lol you're funny!
> im old enough to know that you're nothing but a brainwashed retard.
> 
> this "farted brain" *(i don't even know what that is, but ok.) has a degree in pure mathematics from stanford, where did you graduate from? your neighborhood mosque? lol
> stop procreating for the love of **** lol





Studying in stanford does not outcome u anything.

The sciences that u study exist in high grade universities of Iran . If not we can find them on internet.
These are religious Muslims in history that did not study in USA.
List of Muslim scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I rarely go to mosque.


----------



## MOHSENAM

rahi2357 said:


> @iranians
> @S00R3NA @mohsen @haman10 @Gilamard @Abii @Ostad and others...
> 
> now everybody talking about gangs i just found sth interesting in* wikipedia* about israeli mafia families:
> 
> link : Israeli mafia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> " Allegedly there are 16 crime families operating in Israel, five major groups active on the national level .The major crime groups are the Abergils, the Abutbuls, the Alperons, the Dumranis, the Shirazis "
> 
> i mean* shirazis family *  WTH? are they really from those iranians who immigrated to israel?  just got too "javgir" and made a mafia family?? and as you know shiraz had so many jews before 1979 but...?




Shiraz is one of popluar Cities of Jews!  Because Hafez in is poems has said "Shiraz aan molke soleiman" "Shiraz that estate of Suleiman"
Suleiman is one of jews Prophets.


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> Shiraz is one of popluar Cities of Jews!  Because Hafez in is poems has said "Shiraz aan molke soleiman" "Shiraz that estate of Suleiman"
> Suleiman is one of jews Prophets.



Suleiman is also a Muslim prophet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Irajgholi said:


> this guy is a two-faced snake, he hates turks.


Show me one commet that I hated Turks.If u mean Saljughid Empire ,I was telling my comment about Iranian Saljughid Empire.
Disgusting with Turks about missiles , military , history etc... does not mean hating Turks.


----------



## MOHSENAM

KingMamba said:


> Suleiman is also a Muslim prophet.




Jews think every place in middle east and Africa that they or their Prophets lived there now they have an allotment in it. BTW 50% of Jews are atheist officially.

52 percent of Jews do NOT believe in God


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> Jews think every place in middle east and Africa that they or their Prophets lived there now they have an allotment in it. BTW 50% of Jews are atheist officially.
> 
> 52 percent of Jews do NOT believe in God



For them it is cultural, I have three friends call themselves Jews but they are atheist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

more killing of Turkish people by Turkish government




*Turkey protests: Two killed in Istanbul clashes*


*BBC News - Turkey protests: Two killed in Istanbul clashes*

more killing of Turkish people by Turkish government


----------



## yavar

*Aide to Turkish Prime Minister pictured kickin*g Turkish unarmed person

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

من اینو دوباره پست می کنم چونکه خیلی حرف اومد و پستم دفن شد.ببینین این یهودی چه قد کثیفن و علاوه بر اینکه به خون عربا تشنه هستن به خون ایرانیا هم تشنه هستن.
این مقاله نشون میده چه قد این یهودی ها عوضی و تشنه به خونن.
"سیزده بدر" روز جشن یهود به مناسبت کشتار 500 هزار ایرانی - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
بعدم من قبول دارم بعضی جاها یه چیزایی گفتم که نباید میگفتم, اما اون چیزایی که من گفتم با مدرک و دلیل تو اینترنت وجود داره.به هرحال سعی می کنم دیگه پستایی ندم که کسایی که کاملا نظر مخالف نسبت به من دارن بیش از حد ناراحت بشن.یعنی سعی میکنم کلا دیگه پست ندم چون که زیاد فایده ای نداره و اکثر کسایی که اینجا هستن چه ایرانی چه غیر ایرانی تو آمریکا و انگلیس و کانادا زندگی میکنن و سطح دیدشون خیلی فرق میکنه اگه یه چیزیم راست بگی قبول نمی کنن.
اگر اینجا یه مقدار از اون بچه هایی که تو سایتای ایرانی هستن میومدن و 2و3 ماهی صحبت میکردن نظر تمام اینایی که اینجا هستن تا حد زیادی تغییر میکرد اما اونا نمیان و منم که اینجا یه نفرم و 2.3 تا هم عقیده دارم، اسکل فرض میشیم.
من اگه اینجا 1000 تا کامنت مخالف خودم بخونم اما یه روز تو سایتای وطنی برم امکان نداره نظرم درباره چیزایی که میدونم تغییر کنه.به هر حال موسی به دین خود عیسی به دین خود.


انصافا آدمای احمقی اینجا هستن که مثالشون مثل سنگ سخته که هیچ موقع آب توش نمیره همونجورم عقل و حرف حساب همچموقع تو کله اینا نمیره.
البته از آدمایی که سالها اونور آب زندگی کردن و دایما پای رسانه های غربن انتظار بیشتری نمیره.
متاسفانه این آدما اینجا رو اشغال کردن و مارو اسکل فرض میکنن و اگر بخای از عقاید خودت دفاع کنی بهت حمله میکنن.
واقعا متاسفم


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Tamz said:


> You know that Tamils intimidate the hell out of Pakistanis abroad. In UK two Pakistani twins got stabbed by Tamils.



Well done. You must be proud


----------



## mohsen

rahi2357 said:


> @iranians
> now everybody talking about gangs i just found sth interesting in* wikipedia* about israeli mafia families:
> 
> link : Israeli mafia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> " Allegedly there are 16 crime families operating in Israel, five major groups active on the national level .The major crime groups are the Abergils, the Abutbuls, the Alperons, the Dumranis, the Shirazis "
> 
> i mean* shirazis family *  WTH? are they really from those iranians who immigrated to israel?  just got too "javgir" and made a mafia family?? and as you know shiraz had so many jews before 1979 but...?


I don't know about the other groups, but Shirazis are sabotaging their system, the *fifth column *.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

MOHSENAM said:


> Studying in stanford does not outcome u anything.
> 
> The sciences that u study exist in high grade universities of Iran . If not we can find them on internet.
> These are religious Muslims in history that did not study in USA.
> List of Muslim scientists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I rarely go to mosque.



yeah, try getting in.



MOHSENAM said:


> من اینو دوباره پست می کنم چونکه خیلی حرف اومد و پستم دفن شد.ببینین این یهودی چه قد کثیفن و علاوه بر اینکه به خون عربا تشنه هستن به خون ایرانیا هم تشنه هستن.
> این مقاله نشون میده چه قد این یهودی ها عوضی و تشنه به خونن.
> "سیزده بدر" روز جشن یهود به مناسبت کشتار 500 هزار ایرانی - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> بعدم من قبول دارم بعضی جاها یه چیزایی گفتم که نباید میگفتم, اما اون چیزایی که من گفتم با مدرک و دلیل تو اینترنت وجود داره.به هرحال سعی می کنم دیگه پستایی ندم که کسایی که کاملا نظر مخالف نسبت به من دارن بیش از حد ناراحت بشن.یعنی سعی میکنم کلا دیگه پست ندم چون که زیاد فایده ای نداره و اکثر کسایی که اینجا هستن چه ایرانی چه غیر ایرانی تو آمریکا و انگلیس و کانادا زندگی میکنن و سطح دیدشون خیلی فرق میکنه اگه یه چیزیم راست بگی قبول نمی کنن.
> اگر اینجا یه مقدار از اون بچه هایی که تو سایتای ایرانی هستن میومدن و 2و3 ماهی صحبت میکردن نظر تمام اینایی که اینجا هستن تا حد زیادی تغییر میکرد اما اونا نمیان و منم که اینجا یه نفرم و 2.3 تا هم عقیده دارم، اسکل فرض میشیم.
> من اگه اینجا 1000 تا کامنت مخالف خودم بخونم اما یه روز تو سایتای وطنی برم امکان نداره نظرم درباره چیزایی که میدونم تغییر کنه.به هر حال موسی به دین خود عیسی به دین خود.
> 
> 
> انصافا آدمای احمقی اینجا هستن که مثالشون مثل سنگ سخته که هیچ موقع آب توش نمیره همونجورم عقل و حرف حساب همچموقع تو کله اینا نمیره.
> البته از آدمایی که سالها اونور آب زندگی کردن و دایما پای رسانه های غربن انتظار بیشتری نمیره.
> متاسفانه این آدما اینجا رو اشغال کردن و مارو اسکل فرض میکنن و اگر بخای از عقاید خودت دفاع کنی بهت حمله میکنن.
> واقعا متاسفم



ببین زر زر زیادی می کنی. خیلی احمقی که فکر می کنی ایدئولوژی منسوخی که یک عرب به خردت داده و نتیجه اش هم شاشمالی کل ایران بوده می تونه به جاییت برسونه.

هرچند که همه ادیان بر مبنای کسشعر بنا گزاشته شدند ولی اگر می گفتی زرتشتی هستی بازم می گفتم کسشعر ایرانی را دنبال می کنی. ولی تو داری عقاید دشمن را دنبال می کنی.


----------



## Irajgholi

همون شمشیرهایی که داری باهاشون حال می کنی به خون سربازهای ایرانی آغشته است. البته بهت حق می دم شتشوی مغزی شدی. شاید باورت نشه که منهم یک زمانی شاید مثل خودت بوده باشم. ولی ادم شدم. امیدوارم که تو هم ادم بشی.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Irajgholi said:


> yeah, try getting in.
> .



Did you do pre-grad there? Or did you transfer?


----------



## Irajgholi

Hazzy997 said:


> Did you do pre-grad there? Or did you transfer?



i moved to usa when i was 15 years old. so of course 

Lol good luck trying to transfer subjects to Stanford! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Irajgholi said:


> i moved to usa when i was 15 years old. so of course
> 
> Lol good luck trying to transfer subjects to Stanford! LOL



I heard the average GPA is 3.8 and 29-33 ACT score plus SAT 2100 and that still doesn't get you accepted. 

So are they looking for leadership or extracurricular activities? I hate that.


----------



## Irajgholi

You know this reminded me of something, I actually ran into trouble transferring subjects from Department of Physics to Department of Mathematics, they had me running for it for 2 years!



Hazzy997 said:


> I heard the average GPA is 3.8 and 29-33 ACT score plus SAT 2100 and that still doesn't get you accepted.
> 
> So are they looking for leadership or extracurricular activities? I hate that.



Good grades alone won't do you much good. But it helps if you're graduated from a good high school or have recommendation letters. If you know an alumni or know someone in the admission office that could really be helpful. Otherwise, it depends on whether the officer really likes you or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Irajgholi said:


> yeah, try getting in.
> 
> 
> 
> ببین زر زر زیادی می کنی. خیلی احمقی که فکر می کنی ایدئولوژی منسوخی که یک عرب به خردت داده و نتیجه اش هم شاشمالی کل ایران بوده می تونه به جاییت برسونه.
> 
> هرچند که همه ادیان بر مبنای کسشعر بنا گزاشته شدند ولی اگر می گفتی زرتشتی هستی بازم می گفتم کسشعر ایرانی را دنبال می کنی. ولی تو داری عقاید دشمن را دنبال می کنی.


igrone shodi bache digam mano queto nakon.


----------



## Irajgholi

MOHSENAM said:


> igrone shodi bache digam mano queto nakon.



mikonam mikonam mikonanm  tarsoo

@Hazzy997 Would you be a dear and convey my message to someone?  He has me on his ignore list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Irajgholi said:


> You know this reminded me of something, I actually ran into trouble transferring subjects from Department of Physics to Department of Mathematics, they had me running for it for 2 years!
> 
> 
> 
> Good grades alone won't do you much good. But it helps if you're graduated from a good high school or have recommendation letters. If you know an alumni or know someone in the admission office that could really be helpful. Otherwise, it depends whether the officer really likes you or not.



That's good for you. 

I might give U of M Ann Arbor a shot a few years from now although that's difficult. I'm planning to apply to our local pharmacy program but I'm not that community service/extracurricular guy.

I can do plenty of volunteering though since I know people who own pharmacies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Hazzy997 said:


> That's good for you.
> 
> I might give U of M Ann Arbor a shot a few years from now although that's difficult. I'm planning to apply to our local pharmacy program but I'm not that community service/extracurricular guy.



You're in Michigan? Why don't you consider an Ivy League school? Set the bar high man!

If you're really considering A&M then I would say you should go to the one in Austin. That's pretty much the best one to my knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Irajgholi said:


> You're in Michigan? Why don't you consider an Ivy League school? Set the bar high man!



Yes I am. 

I don't know if I'm going to set the bar high just yet, I've barely started pre-requisites. 

And with a low GPA unfortunately. 

I can get accepted to what I want to transfer to though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Hazzy997 said:


> Yes I am.
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to set the bar high just yet, I've barely started pre-requisites.
> 
> And with a low GPA unfortunately.



Great.
What is your GPA right now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

کارمون به کجا رسیده که عربستانم به ما پیام موشکی میده دم رزمندگانمون گرم که اگر اونا نبودن ایران 1000 تیکه می شد

*http://www.entekhab.ir/fa/news/1591...به-نمایش-گذاشتپیام-سعودی-ها-به-ایران-و-آمریکا*
* عربستان موشک های هسته ای خود را به نمایش گذاشت/پیام سعودی ها به ایران و آمریکا *
عربستان سعودی نخستین کشور در خاورمیانه است که آشکارا موشک های هسته ای DF3 خود را به نمایش گذاشت.
پایگاه خبری تحلیلی انتخاب (Entekhab.ir) : دبکا در گزارشی تحت عنوان «رژه نظامی عربستان برای مقابله با توافق هسته ای ایران و آمریکا» نوشت: عربستان سعودی نخستین کشور در خاورمیانه است که آشکارا موشک های هسته ای DF3 خود را به نمایش گذاشت.




به گزارش سرویس بین الملل «انتخاب»، این موشک های بالستیک که برد زیادی دارد 27 سال پیش از چین خریداری شده است.

DF3 دارای برد 2650 کیومتر است و مجهز به یک کلاهک هسته ای است.

این رژه نظامی که در آن مقامات ارشد نظامی و دفاعی به ریاست سلمان عبدالعزیر حاضر شده بودند پایانی بر مانورهای «شمشیر عبدالله» بود.

ژنرال شریف رئیس ستاد متشرک ارتش پاکستان نیز در میان حاضران دیده می شد. پادشاه بحرین و شیخ محمدبن زاید ولیعهد ابوظلی نیز در این رژه نظامی حضور داشتند.

دبکا در ادامه نوشت: عربستان با این اقدام، صریحا اعلام کرد که به سلاح هسته ای دست پیدا کرده و آماده ی استفاده از آن در جنگ با ایران است.

نمایش این موشک ها پیامی به واشنگتن داشت که ریاض همچنین به توافق دائم با ایران اعتراض دارد.

از سوی دیگر، حضور ژنرال پاکستانی در رژه نظامی اثبات کننده نقش فعال اسلام آباد به عنوان منبع زرادخانه هسته ای سعودی است.


----------



## Falcon29

Irajgholi said:


> Great.
> What is your GPA right now?



3.3, I'm transferring to Goo Goo If you know what that is. And from there to a pharmacy program.

Gaa Gaa has a pre-pharmacy program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

You know you could still make up for your GPA, how old are you right now?
Think about what you want to choose more carefully, I would say you should go for something more adventurous.



Hazzy997 said:


> 3.3, I'm transferring to OU. If you know what that is. And from there to a pharmacy program.
> 
> OU has a pre-pharmacy program.



3.3 ain't too bad man, you could easily recover, just so that we are on the same page, 4.0 scale, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Irajgholi said:


> You know you could still make up for your GPA, how old are you right now?
> Think about what you want to choose more carefully, I would say you should go for something more adventurous.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.3 ain't too bad man, you could easily recover, just so that we are on the same page, 4.0 scale, right?



I'm very young so it is early but I'm not sure what to look into. My profession has more to do with what parents think is right for me. My father is a businessman and keeps advising against it since I have the opportunity for medicine/pharmacy. 

I'm also the only sibling in my family that they're expecting something out of me. So that makes me choices more limited and personally I don't really care about doing what I like. 

Unless your experience could tell me something else. 

Please edit out the name of the university from your post my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm very young so it is early but I'm not sure what to look into. My profession has more to do with what parents think is right for me. My father is a businessman and keeps advising against it since I have the opportunity for medicine/pharmacy.
> 
> I'm also the only sibling in my family that they're expecting something out of me. So that makes me choices more limited and personally I don't really care about doing what I like.
> 
> Unless your experience could tell me something else.
> 
> Please edit out the name of the university from your post my friend.



You are still alive :O

Welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ider tu chilling or gupaay hi nai khatam hoti....  farig log!


----------



## Irajgholi

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm very young so it is early but I'm not sure what to look into. My profession has more to do with what parents think is right for me. My father is a businessman and keeps advising against it since I have the opportunity for medicine/pharmacy.
> 
> I'm also the only sibling in my family that they're expecting something out of me. So that makes me choices more limited and personally I don't really care about doing what I like.
> 
> Unless your experience could tell me something else.
> 
> Please edit out the name of the university from your post my friend.



You know Palestinians are doing very good in the USA. I'm really happy about that. Honest. 
I understand your situation very well. And I really think you should look into Medicine bro, become a heart surgeon or plastic surgeon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

meanwhile in india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

@Hazzy997 I really have to go my friend, I wish you success. Don't forget to seize the opporunity that you have, you should consider yourself very lucky that you were born in the USA, use whatever that is predisposed to you to acheive your dream, don't forget that it won't be easy and you'll have to work for it, but in the end you'll be successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ravi Nair said:


> You are still alive :O
> 
> Welcome back



Apparently yes I'm alive. 

Missed you. 



Irajgholi said:


> You know Palestinians are doing very good in the USA. I'm really happy about that. Honest.
> I understand your situation very well. And I really think you should look into Medicine bro, become a heart surgeon or plastic surgeon



Yes we mostly are. I'm proud of that too, haven't met many Iranians here though. Wish I could see more. 

I'd never do either of those you mentioned. 

Don't have the patience for 12 years of college.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Irajgholi said:


> mikonam mikonam mikonanm  tarsoo
> 
> @Hazzy997 Would you be a dear and convey my message to someone?  He has me on his ignore list




باشه هر کاری دوست داری بکن. 

تو و سام 1980 خیلی شبیه به هم رفتار میکنین گاهی اوقات شک نیکتن یه نفر باشین.@sam1980

ببین اگه دین نبود ایران نه زمان زرتشتیا نه بعد اسلام هیچی نداشت اینهمه امپراتوری بزرگ قبل اسلام و بعد اسلام به خاطر دینه.
نمیخای که منکر بشی امپراتوری های ایران قبل از اسلام به خاط دین زرتشتی نبود و بعد اسلام به خاط دین اسلام؟
اینهمه امپراتوری قبل اسلام و بعد اسلام همش به خطر دینه اگه دین نبود ما یه جایی بودیم مثل آفریقا.

@S00R3NA
فضولی نباشه شما خواب نداری؟



Irajgholi said:


> haha... or maybe a potato even
> 
> 
> 
> ya think? its made up of fucking plastic.




خوب دور ترولت گل کرده ها


----------



## Irajgholi

MOHSENAM said:


> باشه هر کاری دوست داری بکن.
> تو و سام 1980 خیلی شبیه به هم رفتار میکنین گاهی اوقات شک نیکتن یه نفر باشین.@sam1980
> ببین اگه دین نبود ایران نه زمان زرتشتیا نه بعد اسلام هیچی نداشت اینهمه امپراتوری بزرگ قبل اسلام و بعد اسلام به خاطر دینه.
> نمیخای که منکر بشی امپراتوری های ایران قبل از اسلام به خاط دین زرتشتی نبود و بعد اسلام به خاط دین اسلام؟
> اینهمه امپراتوری قبل اسلام و بعد اسلام همش به خطر دینه اگه دین نبود ما یه جایی بودیم مثل آفریقا.



ببین اشتباه نکن من کشورمو دوست دارم ولی این راهش نیست. از قدیم گفتند که دوستت رو نزدیک نگه دار دشمنت رو نزدیکتر! حالا برو تا ته قضیه. 
بابا امپراطوری کجا بود اگر این روحانی نتونه این قضیه تحریم رو ماسمالی نکنه عرب ها گزارند ایرانی بمونه تا 10 سال آینده. من ترجیح می دم کل ایران گاو پرست بشند ولی وهابی نشند برو سیستان و بلوچستان و خوزستان رو یک نگاهی بکن دستت میاد قضیه. 

من نمی شناسم فقط پست خداحافظیشو دیدم. 

دین کلا یک ابزار برای کنترله وقتی شما سیستم کپیتالیسمی و کمونیستی رو نگاه کنی می بینی که اگر سیستم درست عمل نکنه سرنگون می شه، نمونه اش در شوروی سابق می تونی ببینی. ولی اگر شما بتونی عقیده کسی را با خودت همراه کنی توی همه شرایط باهات همراه خواهد بود. نفوذی که دین می تونه بر زندگی داشته باشه فلسفه های مدرن نمی تونند. به همین خاطر خطرناکه.



Hazzy997 said:


> Yes we mostly are. I'm proud of that too, haven't met many Iranians here though. Wish I could see more.



Not many Iranians in MI that I know of. Try California and Texas.

Well bro, that's why they make so much money, lots and lots of hardwork

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

@Irajgholi mate, are you in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fotol

Bacheha, sarma khordam, geloom gerefte

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Fotol said:


> Bacheha, sarma khordam, geloom gerefte


yeki ro mishnakhtam onam galosh dard mikard, khoda rahmatesh kone adame khobi boud. jk.
esterahat kon khob mishi.



xenon54 said:


> @Irajgholi mate, are you in Iran?


if he was in Iran ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> @S00R3NA
> فضولی نباشه شما خواب نداری؟



فضولی که چه عرض کنم  .

ولی نه .

دم امتحان که میشه شرایط تغییر می کنه و جای خیلی چیزا عوض میشه


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> if he was in Iran ...


Thats why im curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fotol

Ostad said:


> yeki ro mishnakhtam onam galosh dard mikard, khoda rahmatesh kone adame khobi boud. jk.
> esterahat kon khob mishi.


lol ... merci.

Espand dood kardam va chai ham dam kardam, bebinim komak mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

xenon54 said:


> @Irajgholi mate, are you in Iran?



Yes bro, I currently am living in Iran. Temporarily of course. But don't worry about me, I'm off the grid. I'm using two-way satellite communication that is encrypted with AES 256.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

*graffiti in iran 





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

KingMamba said:


> Brother I will definitively visit Iran one day God willing, especially Gilan and Shiraz.
> 
> 
> 
> Many double id have tried to use proxys, management here has a way to find out the true IP anyway. Just tag aeronaut he can find their real IP.


Maybe if you go through only one proxy server but if you go through multiple proxy servers to reach the server, admins wouldn't have enough time and resources to detect it. Even if they have time and resources, it's simply not worth it to detect some fake account on this forum. So again its not practical.


----------



## Fotol

@Azizam... whats up with the username ?


----------



## Azizam

Fotol said:


> @Azizam... whats up with the username ?


Username doesn't fit with my posts, right?


----------



## Azizam

Someone here said that making a remake of "Happy" song can get you beheaded in Sri Lanka.


----------



## KingMamba

Azizam said:


> Maybe if you go through only one proxy server but if you go through multiple proxy servers to reach the server, admins wouldn't have enough time and resources to detect it. Even if they have time and resources, it's simply not worth it to detect some fake account on this forum. So again its not practical.



They do it all the time many Indian losers have been banned this way.


----------



## jandk

KingMamba said:


> They do it all the time many Indian losers have been banned this way.



LOL


----------



## Desertfalcon

Iran is a very beautiful country. The people are very beautiful. The three things I would love to do if I could visit Iran; 1. Go to Isfahan and see everything! There was a travel show on TV where they went to Isfahan and I have wanted to go every since. 2. Hunt Ibex in Iran. Some people don't like hunting but I have been a hunter since I was a young teen and Ibex is very challenging and lives in beautiful terrain. 3. Visit a IRIAF base and see their F-4's and talk to Iranian airmen. Despite America and Iran's current frosty relations, soldiers of honour should treat each other as brothers and I would like to visit with that in mind.






_Sheikh Lotf Allah Mosque_






_Interior hallway, Loft Mosque_





_Talar Ashraf royal palace_





_Holy Saviour Cathedral_





_Bezoar Ibex taken in the mountains of Iran_





_I love the F-4!_

_Oh ya, #4, eat lots of yummy Persian food! _

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MOHSENAM

Desertfalcon said:


> Iran is a very beautiful country. The people are very beautiful. The three things I would love to do if I could visit Iran; 1. Go to Isfahan and see everything! There was a travel show on TV where they went to Isfahan and I have wanted to go every since. 2. Hunt Ibex in Iran. Some people don't like hunting but I have been a hunter since I was a young teen and Ibex is very challenging and lives in beautiful terrain. 3. Visit a IRIAF base and see their F-4's and talk to Iranian airmen. Despite America and Iran's current frosty relations, soldiers of honour should treat each other as brothers and I would like to visit with that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sheikh Lotf Allah Mosque_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Interior hallway, Loft Mosque_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Talar Ashraf royal palace_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Holy Saviour Cathedral_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bezoar Ibex taken in the mountains of Iran_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I love the F-4!_
> 
> _Oh ya, #4, eat lots of yummy Persian food! _


u are welcome bro.USA is beautiful country and have good people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@*SALMAN AL-FARSI*
Welcome my Iraqi bro.


----------



## KingMamba

jandk said:


> LOL



Yep some of your fellow Indians have no lives and make multiple ids just to troll lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys , what a crazy weather in Tehran right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , what a crazy weather in Tehran right now


hava tupie chand ruz pish raado bargh navasane barghi ijad kard zad modeme ma ro suzund. inam az un chizayiye ke bayad vase khodam khatere konamesh.
ham emzat bahale ham avatoret hamshahriam ke hastim.  esmetam kheyli bahale ma ye sorena dige niaz darim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> hava tupie chand ruz pish raado bargh navasane barghi ijad kard zad modeme ma ro suzund. inam az un chizayiye ke bayad vase khodam khatere konamesh.
> ham emzat bahale ham avatoret hamshahriam ke hastim.  esmetam kheyli bahale ma ye sorena dige niaz darim


thats cute !
2 sal pish rado bargh zad system+printer+monitor+modem ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

Azizam said:


> Username doesn't fit with my posts, right?



It doesnt fit with your flag(s)


----------



## jandk

Fotol said:


> It doesnt fit with your flag(s)



What does his username mean


----------



## Ostad

jandk said:


> What does his username mean


it means my dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Fotol said:


> It doesnt fit with your flag(s)


I know. I just picked it up from a friend.


----------



## yavar

*Thousands protest in Gemeny over authoritarian move curry by Turkish government *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Dreading the psychiatry exam I have tomorrow!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

ResurgentIran said:


> Dreading the psychiatry exam I have tomorrow!


Dont let it get to your head or you may have to visit a psychiatrist yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Kaan said:


> Dont let it get to your head or you may have to visit a psychiatrist yourself.



Im already depressive when thinking about exam.
On the other hand, I am absolutely manic about the upcoming World Cup.

Diagnose: Bipolar
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fotol

jandk said:


> What does his username mean


''My dear''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

MOHSENAM said:


> @*Jungibaaz*
> Human rights in Islamic republic and other countries in Middle East.
> This Idiot Shapur Zol Afkham has insulted to our goverment Quran and many other things.will u ban him?Thanks



He's been banned. The stated content removed. 

Good day,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

Jungibaaz said:


> He's been banned. The stated content removed.
> 
> Good day,


Thanks sir, He has trolled here too.
Iran billionaire executed over $2.6b fraud

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Jungibaaz said:


> He's been banned. The stated content removed.
> 
> Good day,


It's unfair that he's banned. He didn't insult any religion. All he did was exposing these criminals who like to present themselves as angels. Well then it proves that this forum is biased and it can't tolerate anything against the ideologies it supports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Azizam said:


> It's unfair that he's banned. He didn't insult any religion. All he did was exposing these criminals who like to present themselves as angels.



He was cursing, abusing, making fun. That alone is enough to warrant the infractions which led to a ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Jungibaaz said:


> He was cursing, abusing, making fun. That alone is enough to warrant the infractions which led to a ban.


Please check the posts of that member MOHSENAM. He's violating multiple rules including having multiple accounts.

Besides in this case he was the only member who used logic while rest of the members were throwing one liners and utter useless arguments. So the logical member was banned while rest of the useless members are tolerated on this forum?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Azizam said:


> Please check the posts of that member MOHSENAM. He's violating multiple rules including having multiple accounts.



Multiple accounts are banned, and if this is true, the multiple accounts will be banned too.



> Besides in this case he was the only member who used logic while rest of the members were throwing one liners and utter useless arguments. So the logical member was banned while rest of the useless members are tolerated on this forum?



Doesn't matter what he was arguing, in that thread, he is the OP, he kicked off the cursing and abusing. Hence the ban.
Not to mention, he seems to have previous infractions on his sheet too.

Moderators are not here to take sides or argue for the logical side, we are here to keep the rules in check, that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Azizam said:


> Please check the posts of that member MOHSENAM. He's violating multiple rules including having multiple accounts.
> 
> Besides in this case he was the only member who used logic while rest of the members were throwing one liners and utter useless arguments. So the logical member was banned while rest of the useless members are tolerated on this forum?


u silly should be careful here.If I see another insult to my religion or faith I will create 15 threads about your hell Sri Lanka which only can export Chai.The last warning.Be careful


----------



## -SINAN-

yavar said:


> *Thousands protest in Gemeny over authoritarian move curry by Turkish government *



Let's look at the other side of the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranwillrise

@MOHSENAM 
LETme warn you, we Iranian nationalists know @Azizam here for a while. For us he is one one of our own and our home is his home if he ever visits us. One insult towards him I WIL pull out your invading prophet khomeini out of he grave here in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Jungibaaz said:


> Multiple accounts are banned, and if this is true, the multiple accounts will be banned too.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what he was arguing, in that thread, he is the OP, he kicked off the cursing and abusing. Hence the ban.
> Not to mention, he seems to have previous infractions on his sheet too.
> 
> Moderators are not here to take sides or argue for the logical side, we are here to keep the rules in check, that's it.


It's beyond doubt that it's him coming with accounts like kouroshkourosh. And what about other countless violators?



MOHSENAM said:


> u silly should be careful here.If I see another insult to my religion or faith I will create 15 threads about your hell Sri Lanka which only can export Chai.The last warning.Be careful


OOUUUUUUUUU I AM SOOOOO SCARED PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ DONT DO IT. 

How was your taxi ride by the way?


----------



## Iranwillrise

@Azizam
I don't know who he is but we know he's fierce anti-Iranism. Also we know what's dear for him and what we should attack if he starts to insult our friends or country or history and culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Iranwillrise said:


> @Azizam
> I don't know who he is but we know he's fierce anti-Iranism. Also we know what's dear for him and what we should attack if he starts to insult our friends or country or history and culture.


I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranwillrise

sleep well brother @Azizam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Iranwillrise said:


> sleep well brother @Azizam


You too, have a good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

I love this music

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

jandk said:


> I love this music


Fantastic tune. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

jandk said:


> I love this music


It's great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

xenon54 said:


> And there he goes again, we show contracts, production line and declare the origin of foreign parts, there is a 53 pages long thread in our section about our UAV where you can see the whole timeline of the developement from 2010 till today.
> Is your skull that thick that you wont get it or what?
> 
> Turkish UAV Programs
> Anyways there is a saying in Turkey ''it ürür, kervan yürür'' (no offence)


i check it . only thing i sow was some assemble JIG's and air frame and few cartoon of UAV flying and Flying test of the UAV . that all
usual BS . but nothing what so ever about the manufacturing or tool making machines or engines making or +++++++ ect
we are talking about manufacturing but nothing just words copy paste from some turkish website .
usual baseless

Turkey is well know for making baseless claim and BS .

talking is cheep . simple video will put end to all of this .we need to know how grate is supper power of west Asia Turkey and how power full it is . you see . any body can just make claim . not once Turkey manged to back it words with little abidance


----------



## yavar

Iran persian gulf vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

yavar said:


> but nothing what so ever about the manufacturing or tool making machines or engines making or +++++++ ect
> we are talking about manufacturing but nothing just words copy paste from some turkish website .
> usual baseless


Enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

wing making .




air frame making





air frame manufacturing





this is what we call Turkish propaganda and BS . if people look clearly here they can see in this picture the main Chip it getting replaced .nothing on this PCB has been made by Turkey as clearly can be seen . you can see the guy using infrared rework station which you can buy from Ebay for US $2,732.02 and he is just doing BAG soldering work which is nothing important any body can do it

Factory hot air infrared bga rework station for north bridge motherboard repair | eBay

110V 220V Manual Hot Air BGA Reballing Kit Repair Station for Mobile Motherboard | eBay


if people look at this youtube videos they see clearly this BGA resoldring is been done by kides with cheep machines from Ebay














this is testing of engine . nothing of this engine is from Turkey and Nothing of it build by Turkey 






so making air frames and testing and destining this days called manufacturing 
we ask you to post video of manifacturing and what did you do you posted some air arme making + assembly lines and testing facilities . 
yeas turkey makes air fram and that only thing which Turkey make from the UAV .
Turkey buy 95% parts for the that UAV and assemble it and call it Turkish UAV .

so I ask people in forum please look at video and feel free to comment on it .

is this UAV turkish or assemble forign part and been incapable of manufacturing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

yavar said:


> nothing on this PCB has been made by Turkey as clearly can be seen .


Nobody claimed Anka is 100% indigenous, but as you can see, the biggest part is indigenous and beeing produced in TAI Facilitys with our own Software and Optics, you said there is no footage from production of Anka and i proved you opposite.



yavar said:


> you can see the guy using infrared rework station which you can buy from Ebay for US $2,732.02 and he is just doing BAG soldering work which is nothing important any body can do it


So what exactly are you trying to show us with this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

@xenon54 trolü görmezden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Damn. I just realized all the fun I was missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Good night Gents.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

I have deleted most of previous posts. Seems sometimes freedom of expression also will be abused. 2 members thread banned and others will be added to the list if they go on with these stupid fights, spoiling this thread which is supposed to be a chilling place.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TurAr

Good night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Serpentine said:


> I have deleted most of previous posts. Seems sometimes freedom of expression also will be abused. 2 members thread banned and others will be added to the list if they go on with these stupid fights, spoiling this thread which is supposed to be a chilling place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> Damn. I just realized all the fun I was missing.



Some people believe that there are no CNCs, Presses, Punch Machines, etc..... in TAI. 

As a mechanical engineer who did his intern in TAI, i can say the value of the machinery which TAI posses can be measured with *Billions* of $...... forget the machinery even the amount of the Tungsten and Aluminium slabs in the warehouses of TAI, costs hundreds of millions $.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Some people believe that there are no CNCs, Presses, Punch Machines, etc..... in TAI.
> 
> As a mechanical engineer who did his intern in TAI, i can say the value of the machinery which TAI posses can be measured with *Billions* of $...... forget the machinery even the amount of the Tungsten and Aluminium slabs in the warehouses of TAI, costs hundreds of millions $.



Who cares?
As Serpentine said, this is the chill thread.

This Iran-Turkey debate is also getting boring. If you want to indulge other members in chest-beating and ego dick-measuring contest, do it in another thread.
I mean there are several ones. Just about every thread which is about some Iran defence project, there comes someone and make comparison between Iran and Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> ho cares?
> As Serpentine said, this is the chill thread.
> This Iran-Turkey debate is also getting boring. If you want to indulge other members in chest-beating and ego dick-measuring contest, do it in another thread.
> I mean there are several ones. Just about every thread which is about some Iran defence project, there comes someone and make comparison between Iran and Turkey



In which thread, shall we do this. In every thread, yavar tries to engage me. But topic gets derailed...


----------



## Abii

@Serpentine 

Who are the two people that got thread banned?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> In which thread, shall we do this. In every thread, yavar tries to engage me. But topic gets derailed...



Then do it in those derailed threads. There are multiple one's where you can indulge in that stupid crap. 
Hasnt this thread been derailed as well?

The diference is that this is the relax thread where we dont wanna be hearing about dumb dick-measuring and zealot nationalist garbage from any side.

Next time report yavar. Although I think he is one of the members who has been thread-banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

How much of the World Cup are you guys gonna follow?
Besides all Group F matches (Iran's group), I will watch all Brazil games, Group B, D and Group G.
I may also watch some of the other Asian nations (Korea and Japan) matches.

Plus most of the knockout stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

ResurgentIran said:


> How much of the World Cup are you guys gonna follow?
> Besides all Group F matches (Iran's group), I will watch all Brazil games, Group B, D and Group G.
> I may also watch some of the other Asian nations (Korea and Japan).



Good luck to all Asian teams. But honestly I'm excited about Bosnia & Herzegovina in their first ever world cup, they have some good players that play in top European leagues.


----------



## Gilamard

ResurgentIran said:


> How much of the World Cup are you guys gonna follow?
> Besides all Group F matches (Iran's group), I will watch all Brazil games, Group B, D and Group G.
> I may also watch some of the other Asian nations (Korea and Japan) matches.
> 
> Plus most of the knockout stages.



only group F and group E

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> How much of the World Cup are you guys gonna follow?
> Besides all Group F matches (Iran's group), I will watch all Brazil games, Group B, D and Group G.
> I may also watch some of the other Asian nations (Korea and Japan) matches.
> 
> Plus most of the knockout stages.


Any idea what time of the day the games will be in Western USA/Canada? During the day right?

As usual, I'll be following Italy, South Korea and of course Iran. For the first time in my life I'm half excited for England as well. 

This will be the worst WC for me as I won't have much time to watch the games. It's gonna be depressing as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

ResurgentIran said:


> How much of the World Cup are you guys gonna follow?
> Besides all Group F matches (Iran's group), I will watch all Brazil games, Group B, D and Group G.
> I may also watch some of the other Asian nations (Korea and Japan) matches.
> 
> Plus most of the knockout stages.



I will try to watch all 64 games, its every 4 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Who are the two people that got thread banned?



@yavar @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Any idea what time of the day the games will be in Western USA/Canada? During the day right?
> 
> As usual, I'll be following Italy, South Korea and of course Iran. For the first time in my life I'm half excited for England as well.
> 
> This will be the worst WC for me as I won't have much time to watch the games. It's gonna be depressing as hell.



I dont know about Canada timezone. But for me they start 18, 21 and 12 pm CET.
I live in Denmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

@ResurgentIran

Chera? kheili bahal bud, mikhastam like konam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Gilamard said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Chera? kheili bahal bud, mikhastam like konam



Well turns out it wasnt in Iran. lol Here is the original video





Here is a funny Iranian one though 





This one is also funny, especially how the guy laugh hysterically. haha






I like birds. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

This is the most hilarious one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Ostad : dadash projat chi shod ? drone misazin enghad ba kelasin lol 

@ResurgentIran : doctor emtehanatet tamoom ? emtehan psychology dashti ?

@rahi2357 : agha emtehanaye shoma shoro nashode ? gofti bacteri daram , yadam raft behet begam ke az ru ketab "bacteri baraye konkoor" bekhoon . man khoondam 17 gereftam  kheyli kholasast va kamelan javab mide 

@Serpentine : nayooomadi kermanshah mohandes ?  dg nemikhad biyay  garme hava

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> @Ostad : dadash projat chi shod ? drone misazin enghad ba kelasin lol
> 
> @ResurgentIran : doctor emtehanatet tamoom ? emtehan psychology dashti ?
> 
> @rahi2357 : agha emtehanaye shoma shoro nashode ? gofti bacteri daram , yadam raft behet begam ke az ru ketab "bacteri baraye konkoor" bekhoon . man khoondam 17 gereftam  kheyli kholasast va kamelan javab mide
> 
> @seroentine : nayooomadi kermanshah mohandes ?  dg nemikhad biyay  garme hava



Are psychiatry tamoom. 
Albateh yek emtehan hanoz monde. I will start preparing for that tomorrow.

How are is it going for you dadashe golam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Are psychiatry tamoom.


ahhh praise the lord 



ResurgentIran said:


> Albateh yek emtehan hanoz monde






ResurgentIran said:


> How are is it going for you dadashe golam?


everythings fine bro 

i've passed kidney course napeleonic (hamoon napeleonie khodemoon)   but endocrine course is heck lot better :\ its easier in leaps and bounds :|

i donno bro , i think i'm still breathing .... not sure that i'll continue doing so when i reach your stage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> ahhh praise the lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everythings fine bro
> 
> i've passed kidney course napeleonic (hamoon napeleonie khodemoon)   but endocrine course is heck lot better :\ its easier in leaps and bounds :|
> 
> i donno bro , i think i'm still breathing .... not sure that i'll continue doing so when i reach your stage



I havent read Endocrinology yet. Well obviously we've had diseases such as diabetes, but we havent ahd the entire course of Endocrinology. We will have that last semester.
Is it fun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Is it fun?


its not fun obviously , but its easy peasy somehow 

just some simple facts like : prolactine reduces LH and FSH blood levels and stuff  

although the course itself is easy and understandable , the questions they ask are surprisingly hard :|

i mean they give u cases of patients which makes ur mind go boom !!!

sometimes even boys in the class scream !! WTF is wrong with this patient ? ? ? 

thyroid and hypophysis are the hardest parts


----------



## Irajgholi

@Hazzy997 Hi bro, this Jay guy that you're arguing with, where is he from? What's his nationality/ethnicity?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Irajgholi said:


> @Hazzy997 Hi bro, this Jay guy that you're arguing with, where is he from? What's his nationality/ethnicity?



Indian American

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

jandk said:


> Indian American



You and @PlanetWarrior are my two favorite Indians here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

jandk said:


> Indian American



You know, I'm inclined to West myself, but I have never allowed myself to be drowned and follow a side blindly. "Never forget your identity".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad : dadash projat chi shod ? drone misazin enghad ba kelasin lol
> 
> @ResurgentIran : doctor emtehanatet tamoom ? emtehan psychology dashti ?
> 
> @rahi2357 : agha emtehanaye shoma shoro nashode ? gofti bacteri daram , yadam raft behet begam ke az ru ketab "bacteri baraye konkoor" bekhoon . man khoondam 17 gereftam  kheyli kholasast va kamelan javab mide
> 
> @Serpentine : nayooomadi kermanshah mohandes ?  dg nemikhad biyay  garme hava



salam ba taghalloub to shomale garb aval shodim. montazareh mosabeghateh keshvari hastim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> salam ba taghalloub to shomale garb aval shodim. montazareh mosabeghateh keshvari hastim.



salam agha tabrik  movafagh bashin 

az daneshgah razi kermanshah ham bordin  ? 

@spiderkiller agha shoma ham nisti k dadash , mashghool darsa ie ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> salam agha tabrik  movafagh bashin
> 
> az daneshgah razi kermanshah ham bordin  ?
> 
> @spiderkiller agha shoma ham nisti k dadash , mashghool darsa ie ?


merci Haman vali man kolan az kermanshah teami nadidam. albateh bagie team ha ro ham daneshgahe Azad ... kard. ageh ensaf ro dar nazar begirim (ba faseleh ziad) hageh ona boud aval shan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Hazzy997 said:


> You and @PlanetWarrior are my two favorite Indians here.



Thanks bro



Irajgholi said:


> You know, I'm inclined to West myself, but I have never allowed myself to be drowned and follow a side blindly. "Never forget your identity".



Exactly. One has to try and filter out one's biases in the course of critical inquiry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> merci Haman vali man kolan az kermanshah teami nadidam. albateh bagie team ha ro ham daneshgahe Azad ... kard. ageh ensaf ro dar nazar begirim *(ba faseleh ziad)* hageh ona boud aval shan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


>


f-14 vs f-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Irajgholi said:


> You know, I'm inclined to West myself, but I have never allowed myself to be drowned and follow a side blindly. "Never forget your identity".


Don't you think that's a bit of an old school mentality? Don't get me wrong, I have that mentality too to a degree, but I hate it. There's right and there's wrong. What is our identity exactly? We were born in Iran, sure, but why should we have any loyalty to it or try to keep our old cultural baggage wherever we go? Specially when the country took more from us than it ever gave us.

Every year I'm losing more and more of my baggage from the "old country." I still see myself a product of both countries, but I actually wouldn't mind forgetting my identity. Life would be a lot easier and less stressful when you don't have Iran as your mother. It's like having a drug addict sick distant relative that you constantly have to worry about for reasons that you don't even understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

@iranians 
agha ye ghodeye saratani 100 ta page dare threadesh ( manzooram threade israel in photos hast  ) iran ke 100 barabaresh masahat dare 70 ta page ( This paradise is called Iran | Page 70 ) age salah doonestid ye post ezafe konid ajretoon ba emamzade bijhan 



@Ostad





boro az khoda betars 



haman10 said:


> @rahi2357 : agha emtehanaye shoma shoro nashode ? gofti bacteri daram , yadam raft behet begam ke az ru ketab "bacteri baraye konkoor" bekhoon . man khoondam 17 gereftam  kheyli kholasast va kamelan javab mide







dir gofti kako man shodam 15 yaaaaaani leh leh shodimaaaa haaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> @iranians
> agha ye ghodeye saratani 100 ta page dare threadesh ( manzooram threade israel in photos hast  ) iran ke 100 barabaresh masahat dare 70 ta page ( This paradise is called Iran | Page 70 ) age salah doonestid ye post ezafe konid ajretoon ba emamzade bijhan
> 
> 
> 
> @Ostad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boro az khoda betars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dir gofti kako man shodam 15 yaaaaaani leh leh shodimaaaa haaaaaa



@rahi2357 "khandeye tallkhe man az gerye gam angiz tar ast...". areh kako

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> age salah doonestid ye post ezafe konid ajretoon ba emamzade bijhan






rahi2357 said:


> dir gofti kako man shodam 15 yaaaaaani leh leh shodimaaaa haaaaaa


اقا خودمو خودت میدونیم که تو این رشته ها 15 حکم 20 رو داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@S00R3NA @Irajgholi @haman10 @xenon54 

how are you my Braadars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> @S00R3NA @Irajgholi @haman10 @xenon54
> 
> how are you my Braadars.


Good bro, how are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> Good bro, how are you?



First euphoric then trepidation.

After the Indian elections were over, I kep thinking did India elect a Hindu version of Erdogan? (no offence intended  )

@xenon54 

how is Turkey nowadays?


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> how is Turkey nowadays?


Quiet so far although AKP is nervous because its the first anniversary of Gezi protests in two days, there are 25000 cops ready in Istanbul and 50 of those water cannon thingys like in the pic below.


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> Quiet so far although AKP is nervous because its the first anniversary of Gezi protests in two days, there are 25000 cops ready in Istanbul and 50 of those water cannon thingys like in the pic below.



How dare you!

Submit to Sultan Erdogan the magnificent please!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> How dare you!
> 
> Submit to Sultan Erdogan the magnificent please!


Meeh, there are elections next year, he will most probably candidate for presidency and everyone will be happy.


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> Meeh, there are elections next year, he will most probably candidate for presidency and everyone will be happy.



At least you turks have some competent politicians.

Not like India where the politicians use coffins, ambulances and other methods to transport black money to fund their election campaigns.

Can't beleive there will be MPs who will have charges like Extortion and kidnapping pending


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> At least you turks have some competent politicians.
> Not like India where the politicians use coffins, ambulances and other methods to transport black money to fund their election campaigns.


No, ours use shoe boxes and safes. 




Ravi Nair said:


> Can't beleive there will be MPs who will have charges like Extortion and kidnapping pending


Ok thats a little bit too much though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> No, ours use shoe boxes and safes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok that a little bit too much though.*



Politicians used Gangsters to intimidate voters back in the day.

Gangsters then thought 'Why don't I run myself?'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> Politicians used Gangsters to intimidate voters back in the day.
> 
> Gangsters then thought 'Why don't I run myself?'


Oh boy.


----------



## rahi2357

khoda rahm kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> Oh boy.



You know what I found fascinating? There were some Turkish Mercenaries in South of India who served under Muslim sultans there, who pretty much married into the population.

I just feel sorry for those Turkish guys because Suht Indian food is highly vegetarian. They would have been craving for meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ravi Nair said:


> I just feel sorry for those Turkish guys because Suht Indian food is highly vegetarian. They would have been craving for meat.


Its better you kill a Turk than turning him into a vegetarian, meat is a essential part of our cuisine, poor guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> Its better you kill a Turk than turning him into a vegetarian, meat is a essential part of our cuisine, poor guys.



I am ignorant of Turkish History. Would love to learn about it some day.

Especially since Turks had a long history of conquest and contact in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

xenon54 said:


> Its better you kill a Turk than turning him into a vegetarian, meat is a essential part of our cuisine, poor guys.



We Indians eat lentils instead of meat. Meat consumption is very low in India, when we cook meat, we make it fiercely hot with extra oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Razi navir :

hey bro , wazzup ? everythings right there ? 

i'm breathing so far ......


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ravi Nair said:


> @S00R3NA @Irajgholi @haman10 @xenon54
> 
> how are you my Braadars.



I'm fine my friend . 

How are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

دولت، «میوه ممنوعه» را خورد/ ارتباط برداشت غیرقانونی 4000000000 دلاری دولت از صندوق توسعه ملی با عدم وصول مطالبات توافق ژنو چیست؟


> کمتر از ۱۰ روز از اظهارات رئیس‌جمهور مبنی بر «میوه ممنوعه» خواندن استقراض دولت از بانک مرکزی نگذشته بود که خبر برداشت بدون مجوز 4.1 میلیارد دلاری دولت از منابع صندوق توسعه ملی در رسانه‌ها منتشر شد؛ برداشتی که ابتدا توسط مسئولان دولت تکذیب شد اما سپس زمانی که با تایید دیوان محاسبات همراه شد، مقامات دولتی تلاش کردند تا این اقدام را توجیه کنند.
> ...


---------
احتمالا میخوان آینده مملکت رو با 4 میلیاردی که تا حالا به دستشون نرسیده بسازن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Ravi Nair said:


> @S00R3NA @Irajgholi @haman10 @xenon54
> 
> how are you my Braadars.



Thanks bro, I'm fine  How about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

Abii said:


> Don't you think that's a bit of an old school mentality? Don't get me wrong, I have that mentality too to a degree, but I hate it. There's right and there's wrong. What is our identity exactly? We were born in Iran, sure, but why should we have any loyalty to it or try to keep our old cultural baggage wherever we go? Specially when the country took more from us than it ever gave us.
> 
> Every year I'm losing more and more of my baggage from the "old country." I still see myself a product of both countries, but I actually wouldn't mind forgetting my identity. Life would be a lot easier and less stressful when you don't have Iran as your mother. It's like having a drug addict sick distant relative that you constantly have to worry about for reasons that you don't even understand.



I understand what you're saying bro  But Iran doesn't belong to Mullahs, they're an occupying force. So just because they're the ones ruling Iran right now doesn't mean that we should turn our backs on our country of birth.

I'm really a fan of Cultural appropriation, take the best of every culture and adopt its good elements as your own, so Iranian culture too despite all its problems that are mostly rooted in destructive Islamic influence has its own advantages, I'm not the type of person that likes to linger on the past, I'm certainly in favor of moving on and building better relations with countries of the world, but not just imrpove our image, No, but to build our country.

However, some members, most of whom are first generation immigrants to the USA, think that West has the high moral ground, whereas I for one think that's a load of horseshit, for example our country could have been a lot better off if US and Britain hadn't toppled Mosadegh, or if Britain hadn't brought these lunatic Mullas in power, those people ignorance bothers me so much that I could only blame it on their pathetic state of education and lack of interest to learn about the subjects that they want to comment about, because blaming Iranians for Mullahs is not only pathetic but its hypocritical as well (to say the least) as everyone knows Mullahs are UK + US creations.

One of Britain long-lasting policies in middle-east was to keep the native population as stupid as possible and steal their wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

mohsen said:


> دولت، «میوه ممنوعه» را خورد/ ارتباط برداشت غیرقانونی 4000000000 دلاری دولت از صندوق توسعه ملی با عدم وصول مطالبات توافق ژنو چیست؟
> 
> ---------
> احتمالا میخوان آینده مملکت رو با 4 میلیاردی که تا حالا به دستشون نرسیده بسازن



ببین محسن، بچه مودبی هستی نمی خوام یک چیزی بگم که ناراحت بشی. ولی رفقات احمدی نژاد و رهبر معظم انقلابت اومدن ایران رو رسوندن به لبه پرتگاه، این یارو روحانی هم تازه داره میاد گند کاری 8 سال احمدی نژاد رو جمع کنه ناراحت هم هستی؟ آقا بفهم، نمی تونی با آمریکا بجنگی! نمی خوتی با دوبی هم بجنگی چه برسه به آمریکا! اگر وضع ادامه پیدا کنه غربی ها اینقدر سلاح به همسایگان ایرانی می فروشند و ایران چنان ضعیف خواهد شد که اگر در آینده جنگی در بگیره یاد فیلم روز استقلال خواهی افتاد! اگر ناراحتی برو ناراحتیت رو از عمو احمدی خالی کن که اومد ذخایر ارزی رو خالی کرد، کشور رو تا خرخره تحریم کرد. این روحانی آخرین شانش اخوند هاست اگر من آخوند بودم زیاد تو پروپاش نمی پیچیدم

@Abii Look what these idiots have done...

خبرگزاری های ایران در روزهای اخیر از وجود موارد ابتلا به ویروس مرگ آور «کرونا» در ایران خبر می دهند، این در حالیست که مسئولان وزارت بهداشت می گویند که همه چیز تحت کنترل است.

در تازه ترین خبر اما خبرگزاری مهر روز پنجشنبه ۸ خردادبه نقل از یکی از مسئولان بهداشتی استان کرمان از افزایش موارد مشکوک ابتلا به این ویروس خبر داده است.

مهدی شفیعی مدیر گروه پیشگیری و مبارزه با بیماری های معاونت بهداشتی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان، از شناسایی شش تن که مشکوک به ویروس «کرونا» در کرمان هستند خبر داده است.

به گفته او تا کنون و پس از نمونه گیری از موارد مشکوک دو مورد ابتلای قطعی به این بیماری در کرمان دیده شده و اقدامات پیشگری و درمانی نیزشروع شده است.

به گفته آقای شفیعی این دو مورد با توجه به اینکه یکی از آنها کهولت سن داشته و بیماریهای مزمن هم دارد، هم اکنون تحت مراقبت های ویژه است، اما حال عمومی مبتلای دیگر خوب بوده و در بخش ایزوله تحت مراقبت است.

در همین حال محمود نبوی، معاون مرکز مدیریت بیماری‌های واگیر وزارت بهداشت نیز به خبرگزاری کار ایران (ایلنا)، گفته که برای نخستین بار ۲ تن در کشور به بیماری «کرونا» مبتلا شده‌اند.

نبوی به ابتلا دو خواهر کرمانی به بیماری «کرونا» اشاره کرده و گفته وزارت بهداشت یک سال است که درحال مراقبت است و حدود هزار بیمار را که مشکل تنفسی شدید داشتند آزمایش کرده است.

منشاء بیماری کشنده «کرونا» آنطور که در خبرها آمده کشورعربستان سعودی و بر اثر تماس انسان با شتر بوده و زائران و مسافران مکه و مدینه برای نخستین بار این بیماری را به دیگر کشورها به ویژه کشورهای منطقه خاورمیانه انتقال داده اند.

معاون مرکز مدیریت بیماری‌های واگیر وزارت بهداشت به ایلنا گفته، بیماری کرونا داروی ضد ویروس یا واکسن ندارد و بیشتر موارد شدید ابتلا در اشخاصی دیده می‌شود که ضعف سیستم ایمنی دارند همانند افرادی که بیمار دیالیزی هستند یا شیمی درمانی می‌ شوند.

به گفته آقای نبوی، بااشاره به اینکه ویروس «کرونا» قدرت سرایت متوسطی دارد و مانند آنفولانزا نیست که قدرت سرایت بالایی داشته باشد، گفته است: پرسنل بیمارستان در تماس با بیماران باید احتیاط کنند و از ماسک استفاده کنند.

این مقام وزارت بهداشت گفته زائرانی که از حج می‌آمدند اگر علایم تنفسی شدید داشتند از آن‌ها نمونه گرفته می‌شد.

به گفته او، پیش از این در عربستان هم اگر فردی به بیماری تنفسی شدید مبتلا شده باشد نمونه گیری از بیمار انجام می شده و نمونه را به ایران می‌فرستادند.

محمدمهدی گویا رئیس مرکز مدیریت بیماریهای واگیر وزارت بهداشت، پیش از این گفته بود که ویروس «کرونا» جزو ویروس های سرماخوردگی محسوب می شود. اما ویروسی که امروز تحت این عنوان شناخته می شوند، نوعی از ویروس کروناست که با انواع قبلی متفاوت بوده و ایجاد بیماری های شدید تنفسی و گوارشی می کند.

ویروس کرونا از خانواده بزرگ ویروس‌های سرماخوردگی است که از سرماخوردگی معمولی تا عامل بیماری کشنده «سارس» را شامل می‌شود.

نوع ابتدایی این ویروس در ابتدا خطرناک نبود اما به مرور زمان دارای ساختار پیچیده تری شده است.

این بیماری به دلیل رعایت نکردن شستشوی مداوم دست ها و نکته های بهداشتی از راه تنفس یا خوردن و آشامیدن منتقل می شود.

منبع این بیماری بر اساس آنچه که تاکنون معلوم شده، شتر بوده است، اما راه های انتقال بیماری نیز به صورت قطعی مشخص نشده، به هر حال نکته مسلم این است که تماس خیلی نزدیک با شتر، استفاده از لبنیات پاستوریزه نشده به ویژه شیر و خوردن گوشت خوب پخته نشده شتر سبب ابتلا به این بیماری شده است.

اعلایم این بیماری بیشتر شبیه سرماخوردگی شدید و بروز بیماری تنفسی است.
افرادی که همزمان دارای بیماری دیگری باشند و کودکان مبتلا به بیماری‌های قلبی، بیشتر در معرض خطر ابتلا به کروناویروس‌ها هستند.

در حال حاضر براساس اعلام مرکز مدیریت بیماری های واگیر وزارت بهداشت، بیش از۶۷۰تن در ۱۸ کشور جهان مبتلا به این بیماری شده اند که از این تعداد بیش از ۲۰۰تن جان خود را از دست داده اند.

افزایش موارد مشکوک ابتلا به ویروس کشنده «کرونا» در کرمان

Endangering people's health because of stupid superstitions. Kill the infected and burn their bodies.


----------



## haman10

Irajgholi said:


> Endangering people's health because of stupid superstitions. Kill the infected and burn their bodies.


khodaye man !!!

vaghean hich javabi nadaram bedam . lol

harchizi migid ha .... mohem nist chi bashe faghat zed keshvar bashe , mohtavash harcheghadr ham bi ma'ana bashe mohem nist (ba kamal ehteram) .

kill the infected  

we can also drop napalm on the city they come from

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Irajgholi said:


> But Iran doesn't belong to Mullahs, they're an occupying force.



Mate, i'm really concerned about you. When an Iranian member whose location is also Iran, dares to criticize the current regime. They disappear some time later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm really concerned about you. When an Iranian member whose location is also Iran, dares to criticize the current regime. They disappear some time later.



He lives in the West and that's not true. As a Turk you should know not to fall for those myths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Irajgholi said:


> ببین محسن، بچه مودبی هستی نمی خوام یک چیزی بگم که ناراحت بشی. ولی رفقات احمدی نژاد و رهبر معظم انقلابت اومدن ایران رو رسوندن به لبه پرتگاه، این یارو روحانی هم تازه داره میاد گند کاری 8 سال احمدی نژاد رو جمع کنه ناراحت هم هستی؟ آقا بفهم، نمی تونی با آمریکا بجنگی! نمی خوتی با دوبی هم بجنگی چه برسه به آمریکا! اگر وضع ادامه پیدا کنه غربی ها اینقدر سلاح به همسایگان ایرانی می فروشند و ایران چنان ضعیف خواهد شد که اگر در آینده جنگی در بگیره یاد فیلم روز استقلال خواهی افتاد! اگر ناراحتی برو ناراحتیت رو از عمو احمدی خالی کن که اومد ذخایر ارزی رو خالی کرد، کشور رو تا خرخره تحریم کرد. این روحانی آخرین شانش اخوند هاست اگر من آخوند بودم زیاد تو پروپاش نمی پیچیدم
> 
> @Abii Look what these idiots have done...
> 
> خبرگزاری های ایران در روزهای اخیر از وجود موارد ابتلا به ویروس مرگ آور «کرونا» در ایران خبر می دهند، این در حالیست که مسئولان وزارت بهداشت می گویند که همه چیز تحت کنترل است.
> 
> در تازه ترین خبر اما خبرگزاری مهر روز پنجشنبه ۸ خردادبه نقل از یکی از مسئولان بهداشتی استان کرمان از افزایش موارد مشکوک ابتلا به این ویروس خبر داده است.
> 
> مهدی شفیعی مدیر گروه پیشگیری و مبارزه با بیماری های معاونت بهداشتی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمان، از شناسایی شش تن که مشکوک به ویروس «کرونا» در کرمان هستند خبر داده است.
> 
> به گفته او تا کنون و پس از نمونه گیری از موارد مشکوک دو مورد ابتلای قطعی به این بیماری در کرمان دیده شده و اقدامات پیشگری و درمانی نیزشروع شده است.
> 
> به گفته آقای شفیعی این دو مورد با توجه به اینکه یکی از آنها کهولت سن داشته و بیماریهای مزمن هم دارد، هم اکنون تحت مراقبت های ویژه است، اما حال عمومی مبتلای دیگر خوب بوده و در بخش ایزوله تحت مراقبت است.
> 
> در همین حال محمود نبوی، معاون مرکز مدیریت بیماری‌های واگیر وزارت بهداشت نیز به خبرگزاری کار ایران (ایلنا)، گفته که برای نخستین بار ۲ تن در کشور به بیماری «کرونا» مبتلا شده‌اند.
> 
> نبوی به ابتلا دو خواهر کرمانی به بیماری «کرونا» اشاره کرده و گفته وزارت بهداشت یک سال است که درحال مراقبت است و حدود هزار بیمار را که مشکل تنفسی شدید داشتند آزمایش کرده است.
> 
> منشاء بیماری کشنده «کرونا» آنطور که در خبرها آمده کشورعربستان سعودی و بر اثر تماس انسان با شتر بوده و زائران و مسافران مکه و مدینه برای نخستین بار این بیماری را به دیگر کشورها به ویژه کشورهای منطقه خاورمیانه انتقال داده اند.
> 
> معاون مرکز مدیریت بیماری‌های واگیر وزارت بهداشت به ایلنا گفته، بیماری کرونا داروی ضد ویروس یا واکسن ندارد و بیشتر موارد شدید ابتلا در اشخاصی دیده می‌شود که ضعف سیستم ایمنی دارند همانند افرادی که بیمار دیالیزی هستند یا شیمی درمانی می‌ شوند.
> 
> به گفته آقای نبوی، بااشاره به اینکه ویروس «کرونا» قدرت سرایت متوسطی دارد و مانند آنفولانزا نیست که قدرت سرایت بالایی داشته باشد، گفته است: پرسنل بیمارستان در تماس با بیماران باید احتیاط کنند و از ماسک استفاده کنند.
> 
> این مقام وزارت بهداشت گفته زائرانی که از حج می‌آمدند اگر علایم تنفسی شدید داشتند از آن‌ها نمونه گرفته می‌شد.
> 
> به گفته او، پیش از این در عربستان هم اگر فردی به بیماری تنفسی شدید مبتلا شده باشد نمونه گیری از بیمار انجام می شده و نمونه را به ایران می‌فرستادند.
> 
> محمدمهدی گویا رئیس مرکز مدیریت بیماریهای واگیر وزارت بهداشت، پیش از این گفته بود که ویروس «کرونا» جزو ویروس های سرماخوردگی محسوب می شود. اما ویروسی که امروز تحت این عنوان شناخته می شوند، نوعی از ویروس کروناست که با انواع قبلی متفاوت بوده و ایجاد بیماری های شدید تنفسی و گوارشی می کند.
> 
> ویروس کرونا از خانواده بزرگ ویروس‌های سرماخوردگی است که از سرماخوردگی معمولی تا عامل بیماری کشنده «سارس» را شامل می‌شود.
> 
> نوع ابتدایی این ویروس در ابتدا خطرناک نبود اما به مرور زمان دارای ساختار پیچیده تری شده است.
> 
> این بیماری به دلیل رعایت نکردن شستشوی مداوم دست ها و نکته های بهداشتی از راه تنفس یا خوردن و آشامیدن منتقل می شود.
> 
> منبع این بیماری بر اساس آنچه که تاکنون معلوم شده، شتر بوده است، اما راه های انتقال بیماری نیز به صورت قطعی مشخص نشده، به هر حال نکته مسلم این است که تماس خیلی نزدیک با شتر، استفاده از لبنیات پاستوریزه نشده به ویژه شیر و خوردن گوشت خوب پخته نشده شتر سبب ابتلا به این بیماری شده است.
> 
> اعلایم این بیماری بیشتر شبیه سرماخوردگی شدید و بروز بیماری تنفسی است.
> افرادی که همزمان دارای بیماری دیگری باشند و کودکان مبتلا به بیماری‌های قلبی، بیشتر در معرض خطر ابتلا به کروناویروس‌ها هستند.
> 
> در حال حاضر براساس اعلام مرکز مدیریت بیماری های واگیر وزارت بهداشت، بیش از۶۷۰تن در ۱۸ کشور جهان مبتلا به این بیماری شده اند که از این تعداد بیش از ۲۰۰تن جان خود را از دست داده اند.
> 
> افزایش موارد مشکوک ابتلا به ویروس کشنده «کرونا» در کرمان
> 
> Endangering people's health because of stupid superstitions. Kill the infected and burn their bodies.


This is why I made that comment yesterday. 

It's too stressful to think about this arm pit of a country. When I read about this in BBC, I kept scrolling down to see if they both died. Unfortunately not. I'm surprised they're not saying that MERS is a holy virus, or something along those lines since it originates in sandistan. 

Kole keshvaro bayad shokhm zad az sefr shro kard.



Hazzy997 said:


> He lives in the West and that's not true. As a Turk you should know not to fall for those myths.


He's in Iran right now. And it's true. 

Hazzy the arab wannabe who was born in the US and grew up there is now lecturing people born in Iran about how their country is run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> He's in Iran right now. And it's true.
> 
> Hazzy the arab wannabe who was born in the US and grew up there is now lecturing people born in Iran about how their country is run.



He thinks if you talk on the internet a secret cyber force will find your address and come home and kill you. That has no truth to it. 

@haman10 @mohsen @MOHSENAM 

I wasn't aware that I'm an Arab wanna be either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm really concerned about you. When an Iranian member whose location is also Iran, dares to criticize the current regime. They disappear some time later.



Oh, don't worry about me brother. 



Hazzy997 said:


> He thinks if you talk on the internet a secret cyber force will find your address and come home and kill you. That has no truth to it.



They really do that bro. That is if they can find you.



haman10 said:


> harchizi migid ha .... mohem nist chi bashe faghat zed keshvar bashe , mohtavash harcheghadr ham bi ma'ana bashe mohem nist (ba kamal ehteram) .


Zed keshvar koja bood? Khob akhondha zadan daghon kardn keshvaro, yani saket shim hichi nagim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> He lives in the West and that's not true. As a Turk you should know not to fall for those myths.



Ir.tab and Ghara Ghan.. they both dissappered suddenly.



Hazzy997 said:


> He thinks if you talk on the internet a secret cyber force will find your address and come home and kill you. That has no truth to it.



I don't know what happens... all i know is they disappear from Internet.

Ghara Ghan was also active in some other forum sites. Now he's no where to be found.He first changed his username to @Nomad16 , then he changed his flags and info. Then he disappeared without noticing anyone.

Don't expect me to believe this was natural.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irajgholi

But this website doesn't allow normal moderators to see your IP address, moreover my IP address is covered by the OR algorithm that I personally contributed to. Not to mention My connection is completely off-the-grid. 

If they wanted to find me they would have to:

1- Hack one of admins with IP check access;
2- Back track OR hops (which is not really an easy thing to do);
3- Only to be encountered by initiating connection of an AES 256 VPN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Ir.tab and Ghara Ghan.. they both dissappered suddenly.


Maybe they have created another Accounts. But they only have Signature\Endorsed not spread separatist things in internet.


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Maybe they have created another Accounts. But they only have Signature\Endorsed not spread separatist things in internet.



No we were so tight with both of them. They are not that kind of people. They were my friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> No we were so tight with both of them. They are not that kind of people. They were my friends.



Ghara Ghan wasn't careful enough, he revealed too much information about himself. But I think the real reason for his absence could be that he is preparing for an entrance exam in a Turkish university. 

Ir.Tab moved to Turkey if I'm not mistaken?

By the way, right now only NSA could break AES 256 in real-time. Its not very safe against NSA, but it'll do in Iran. Moreover, VPN hides your indentity, only a US agency could send a subpoena to the provider and only in that case they'll reveal your real IP, right now because of recent Social Engineering attacks conducted by Iran, VPN providers and US government agencies are on alert and they'll require more than an ordinary subpoena to reveal information.



haman10 said:


> kill the infected
> we can also drop napalm on the city they come from



You made me laugh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Irajgholi said:


> Ghara Ghan wasn't careful enough, he revealed too much information about himself. But I think the real reason for his absence could be that he is preparing for an entrance exam in a Turkish university.



Then why did he changed all the info about him, also his username. He was very active in our Chill tread, he definitely would inform us if that was the case.



Irajgholi said:


> Ir.Tab moved to Turkey if I'm not mistaken?



I don't remember, him saying such a thing.... he dissappered in just one day...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

Sinan said:


> Then why did he changed all the info about him, also his username. He was very active in our Chill tread, he definitely would inform us if that was the case.


@rmi5 Gave him some advice if I'm not mistaken? 



Sinan said:


> I don't remember, him saying such a thing.... he dissappered in just one day...



I remember last year in a thread about Gezi park he had changed his location flag to Turkey, I wasn't registered at that time.


----------



## TurAr

Irajgholi said:


> But this website doesn't allow normal moderators to see your IP address, moreover my IP address is covered by the OR algorithm that I personally contributed to. Not to mention My connection is completely off-the-grid.
> 
> If they wanted to find me they would have to:
> 
> 1- Hack one of admins with IP check access;
> 2- Back track OR hops (which is not really an easy thing to do);
> 3- Only to be encountered by initiating connection of an AES 256 VPN.









Child's play for mullah hekırs. If they wanted to find you, they would've found you. They hacked and landed an RQ-170 in one piece after all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irajgholi

TurAr said:


> Child's play for mullah hekırs. If they wanted to find you, they would've found you. They hacked and landed an RQ-170 in one piece after all



Regardless of truth of falsity of their claims, GPS Spoofing is a lot less sophisticated than you would think. They might be able to find people who publish their pictures, or reveal too much information about themselves, but if you're cautious they can't really find you. Even in US if they want your info, they just request it from the ISP (usually).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Irajgholi said:


> @rmi5 Gave him some advice if I'm not mistaken?
> I remember last year in a thread about Gezi park he had changed his location flag to Turkey, I wasn't registered at that time.



Not gonna talk anymore about this subject. (not about you).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

rahi2357 said:


> guys don't scare me .is it me or such a thing is possible? thousands of websites.. really think his absence is related with some security issue?
> anyway use c-cleaner time to time solves hard drive recovery problem.
> come on guysss don't give conspiracy theory



Well, you know the answer my friend, don't trust anyone, use VPN when possible, don't reveal your public info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Irajgholi said:


> Regardless of truth of falsity of their claims, GPS Spoofing is a lot less sophisticated than you would think. They might be able to find people who publish their pictures, or reveal too much information about themselves, but if you're cautious they can't really find you. Even in US if they want your info, they just request it from the ISP (usually).



Well, you sound like you know what you are talking about, so i'll take your word for it. Just stay in shadows.

Sattar Beheshti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

TurAr said:


> Child's play for mullah hekırs. If they wanted to find you, they would've found you. They hacked and landed an RQ-170 in one piece after all


What U mean by mullah? Do u want I mock ur Ataturk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

MOHSENAM said:


> What U mean by mullah? Do u want I mock ur Ataturk?



Yes please


----------



## MOHSENAM

TurAr said:


> Well, you sound like you know what you are talking about, so i'll take your word for it. Just stay in shadows.
> 
> Sattar Beheshti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


What are u , idiot?How many kurds have u killed? How many kurds are in your jails??!


----------



## TurAr

MOHSENAM said:


> What are u , idiot?How many kurds have u killed? How many kurds are in your jails??!



Iran should ask this to human rights organizations whenever it feels like abusing it.

"So what? Do you know how many Kurds..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

TurAr said:


> Yes please



Ataturk was an arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

jandk said:


> Ataturk was an arab



Or maybe Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irajgholi

jandk said:


> Ataturk was an arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

TurAr said:


> Or maybe Indian?



Damn son...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

Ok guys have a good night / morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> What are u , idiot?How many kurds have u killed? How many kurds are in your jails??!


Ask any Kurd and see if they would rather live in Iran or Turkey. Majority would say Turkey. You may now commence to shutting the fuu up.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abii said:


> Ask any Kurd and see if they would rather live in Iran or Turkey. Majority would say Turkey. You may now commence to STFU.


u are everything lover in this site except Iran lover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> u are everything lover in this site except Iran lover.



Mohsen, you're a hezbollahi freak of nature that has zero free will and zero common sense. Akhoonds say bend over, you've already pulled down your pants and lubed up your *** hole. That's why you think people who actually want Iran to succeed are against Iran. 

You don't believe in Iran, you believe in a bunch of tazi akhoonds. So go and stand on the side of the street like a common thug and harass people for not wearing the right clothes or something. That's what it means to love Iran I guess, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Mohsen, you're a hezbollahi freak of nature that has zero free will and zero common sense. Akhoonds say bend over, you've already pulled down your pants and lubed up your *** hole. That's why you think people who actually want Iran to succeed are against Iran.
> 
> You don't believe in Iran, you believe in a bunch of tazi akhoonds. So go and stand on the side of the street like a common thug and harass people for not wearing the right clothes or something. That's what it means to love Iran I guess, eh?



Take it easy man .

btw , You're lovely in anger .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

TurAr said:


> Child's play for mullah hekırs. If they wanted to find you, they would've found you. They hacked and landed an RQ-170 in one piece after all


yesterday:

Iranian Hackers Stalked U.S. Officials, Report Says - Businessweek
Iranian hackers are targeting U.S. officials through social networks, report says - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destructlord

Hi people! This site has changed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Destructlord said:


> Hi people! This site has changed!


yep, welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destructlord

Ostad said:


> yep, welcome back.



Thank you my friend, oh by the way, do we know each other?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> Take it easy man .
> 
> btw , You're lovely in anger .


Lovely is my middle name

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Destructlord said:


> Thank you my friend, oh by the way, do we know each other?


i know you from this thread :
Iran Economy - News & Updates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

TurAr said:


> They hacked and landed an RQ-170 in one piece after all


for heck sure better than anka  



Abii said:


> Ask any Kurd and see if they would rather live in Iran or Turkey.


as a half-kurd , STFU 

agha jaanam @Ostad ye page tooye facebook hast be esme "i love tabriz" kheyli jalebe boro likesh kon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Destructlord

I have been away for a long, long time, but I have been observing this forum for a week or so. To be honest one of the main reasons that I came back was the member rmi5.



rmi5 said:


> What Saudi is more concerned about are farsi mullahs.



Sir, I couldn't help but notice that you're trying to spread disinformation, I hope that is not an intentional attempt but as an Iranian I see it as my duty to clarify something for our international friends and I hope that you don't take an offence by me doing so.

First of all, policies that Islamic Republic is following today is anything but "Pan-Iranic" or "Farsist" as you put them, their policies are based on Islamic Unity (or at least they try to make it look that way), so you couldn't really use labels to hide what could be your separatist agenda;

Second, "Mullahs" come from all sorts of Iranian ethnic groups, Azerbaijanis themselves have played a crucial role in the Islamic Republic formation and they still do as of today, as a matter of fact in the following list you could find some of notable key players in Islamic Republic:

1- Ali Khamenei (Iran's supreme leader): I have seen in one of your posts that you claimed he is Mashhadi, however the truth is that he is an Azerbaijani;
2- Sadeq Khalkhali: I think you know him;
3- Mir-Hossein Mousavi: Current opposition leader;
4- Mehdi Bazargan: Iran's First Prime-Minister after the revolution;
5- Mohammad Kazem Shariatmadari;
6- etc.

So, please tell me, what is the single Pan-Iranic act that is carried by the current Iran's administration? If memory serves right, Sadeq Khalkhali nearly destroyed Persepolis if not for people of Marvdasht and Mr. Khomeni even suggested that Persian Gulf's name be changed to Islamic Gulf.

What is it about them that you find Pan-Iranic exactly?
I could understand if you're advocating separatism, but please don't try to make it look as if that's because of "Farsists".

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Targon

That doesn't exactly proves anything, Turkey also had/has Kurds in high positions, even Pan-Turkish Kurds ! but that doesn't mean Kurds were not treated badly.

Its not a issue I'm well informed, but what I heard from an Iranian Turkmen friend here is they were not allowed to officially give Turkmen names to their kids, they could not chose Turkic names but Islamic(Arabic) and Persian names.


----------



## Destructlord

Targon said:


> That doesn't exactly proves anything, Turkey also had/has Kurds in high positions, even Pan-Turkish Kurds ! but that doesn't mean Kurds were not treated badly.
> 
> Its not a issue I'm well informed, but what I heard from an Iranian Turkmen friend here is they were not allowed to officially give Turkmen names to their kids, they could not chose Turkic names but Islamic(Arabic) and Persian names.



But the naming problem is not only limited to Turkmens, if you want to choose Old-Persian names they won't allow you either. I'm afraid your friend told you things from his own perspective only. But the reality is very different, my cousin wanted to change his family name to "Parsa" but his application was rejected. What does that tell you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Destructlord said:


> I have been away for a long, long time, but I have been observing this forum for a week or so. To be honest one of the main reasons that I came back was the member rmi5.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, I couldn't help but notice that you're trying to spread disinformation, I hope that is not an intentional attempt but as an Iranian I see it as my duty to clarify something for our international friends and I hope that you don't take an offence by me doing so.
> 
> First of all, policies that Islamic Republic is following today is anything but "Pan-Iranic" or "Farsist" as you put them, their policies are based on Islamic Unity (or at least they try to make it look that way), so you couldn't really use labels to hide what could be your separatist agenda;
> 
> Second, "Mullahs" come from all sorts of Iranian ethnic groups, Azerbaijanis themselves have played a crucial role in the Islamic Republic formation and they still do as of today, as a matter of fact in the following list you could find some of notable key players in Islamic Republic:
> 
> 1- Ali Khamenei (Iran's supreme leader): I have seen in one of your posts that you claimed he is Mashhadi, however the truth is that he is an Azerbaijani;
> 2- Sadeq Khalkhali: I think you know him;
> 3- Mir-Hossein Mousavi: Current opposition leader;
> 4- Mehdi Bazargan: Iran's First Prime-Minister after the revolution;
> 5- Mohammad Kazem Shariatmadari;
> 6- etc.
> 
> So, please tell me, what is the single Pan-Iranic act that is carried by the current Iran's administration? If memory serves right, Sadeq Khalkhali nearly destroyed Persepolis if not for people of Marvdasht and Mr. Khomeni even suggested that Persian Gulf's name be changed to Islamic Gulf.
> 
> What is it about them that you find Pan-Iranic exactly?
> I could understand if you're advocating separatism, but please don't try to make it look as if that's because of "Farsists".
> 
> Thank you



I answered your BS in the other thread. Do not need to quote me multiple times in different sections for one BS post of yours.


----------



## Targon

As I said I'm not well informed in Iranian policies, I'm just stating hat I heard.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> for heck sure better than anka
> 
> 
> as a half-kurd , STFU
> 
> agha jaanam @Ostad ye page tooye facebook hast be esme "i love tabriz" kheyli jalebe boro likesh kon


Are you advertising this page? I ♥ TABRIZ | Facebook


----------



## rmi5

Destructlord said:


> Did my post really prompted such a harsh reaction? What have I said that made you so angry? I will read your answer later


I am not angry. I just don't have any respect for the people like your type.


----------



## Destructlord

rmi5 said:


> I am not angry. I just don't have any respect for the people like your type.



I don't require your respect. All I expected was some civility. I'm not your enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Destructlord said:


> I don't require your respect. All I expected was some civility. I'm not your enemy


I seriously have no time for your BS. BTW, I see the civilization of your type here:





Thanks, but I don't want this civilization of yours.
BTW, farsi mod always keeps deleting my posts since he is too scared of my posts, or for another reasons. So, only quote me in Cay Bahcesi.


----------



## Destructlord

@Sinan Hi, please, I'll invite you to follow our conversation as well. I would be grateful if you honor me by doing so. 

@Serpentine Please don't remove any of rmi5 posts and please no infractions either, I don't mind the insults 

I know that you probably don't like me to refer to you as "my friend", but please make an exemption this time. 


> 1) Khamenei is not Azerbaijani. He is originally from Kashmar, and Ashtian, and only his father has lived for a limited time in Azerbaijan. He has lived in Mashhad himself. He is actually 100% farsi. So, do not spread your BS lies. I personally consider it as an insult for Azerbaijanis that you are trying to connect him with us.


But its very well recorded that he is of Azerbaijani origin. His father was an Azerbaijani cleric from Najaf. I don't know why you're trying to distort the truth. Why would it be an insult to Azerbijanis? Lets say he is a horrible person, what does it have to do with millions of other Azerbaijanis? But I think rejecting him as an Azerbaijani could only give people who think like you more reasons to distant themselves from Iran? Isn't that right? Its makes things easier.


> 2)You should be a fucking blind moron if you don't see the pan-farsist policies of mullahs. Now tell me what is the official slogan of Iran team in world cup? Do Azeris, and turks, who are 1/3 of Iran population have the right to educate their children in their language? The list is very long.


I'm neither blind, nor moron  We did go to the same university! Sharif right? Intake 2005 ? Smart people go there, at least they used to 
I'm not trying to make excuses my friend, but I don't really like football, especially Iran's football. So tell me what is the problem with the slogan? I have ZERO problem with teaching of mother languages, they should of course facilitate that, its even in Iran's current constitution.
Why do people have to learn Arabic but not Turkish? 


> 3)Shariatmadari was captured and insulted by khomeini regime. Bazargan had not a better fate. Khamenei is not Azerbaijani. Mousavi is currently is in house detention.


Very unfortunate, but what does this have to do with "Farsist"? What makes you think being from certain ethnicity/nationality makes you not to harm your fellow man?


> BTW, your stupidity about destroying Persepolis in farsistan has not anything to do with us. Although, nothing serious would have happened even if it was destroyed, since most of it, is really a historical scam, and made up.


You see my friend, you accuse me of being "Farsist" and stupid, its ok, I can take it, but aren't you being unfair to question credibility of well-documented research performed by many scholars many of whom weren't/aren't even Iranian?


> About separatism, I don't care about the integrity of mullahland. What I care about are prosperity and freedom of my people and nation, who are azerbaijani turks. If it was achieved by the mullahland, I would not have objection, but it is obviously not.



I had a quick look at some of your previous posts, you weren't very forward about it? Could I ask what has changed?



rmi5 said:


> I seriously have no time for your BS. BTW, I see the civilization of your type here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I don't want this civilization of yours.
> BTW, farsi mod always keeps deleting my posts since he is too scared of my posts, or for another reasons. So, only quote me in Cay Bahcesi.



I'll request that he doesn't.  You're an educated person, you know few hooligans don't represent whole Iran. And you couldn't possibly know each and everyone of their ethnicities 

*Oh, by the way, my friend, you contradicted yourself a little bit, if Iranians are Farsists then why are these hooligans are attacking the tombs of very people that helped shape the Iranian identity? Why these Farsi Mullahs don't allow an American who loved Iran to be buried in Iran? What about it is Farsist?*

I can't really posts on par with you, you're quite fast, allow me to do continue our conversation later, in the meanwhile please take the time and address my post in this thread. Please quote me in the Turkish Tea house as well. Have two copies of your replies, because I just saw your comment after I posted this.



Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

hahaha
bombe atom bezanin be har sante in kharab shode


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 what's up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Are you advertising this page? I ♥ TABRIZ | Facebook


salam .
na , ino migam :

I Love Tabriz | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

haman10 said:


> salam .
> na , ino migam :
> 
> I Love Tabriz | Facebook



Translating some of the sharings, I guess this page is Pan-Iranian equivalent of other page which seems fairly Pan-Turkic


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> No, i'm dead serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

Hey guys what's going on in this thread?


----------



## EagleEyes

Remain within the rules and respect all members of the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Destructlord said:


> I have developed a Data Miner software that allows me to perform heuristic search and assessment, including personality assessment. I could find out members posts based on their correspondence and tags, about 11:05 last night rmi5 tags Sinan and apparently he discloses some information about a member(s). That led Sinan to have such a strong feeling about Iran.



There was a member named Ghara Ghan. I've had a few conversations with him. He was a good guy but suddenly stopped posting maybe a month back and changed his username.


----------



## jandk

Sinan said:


> Nothing wrong with him, he is studying.



Good to know.


----------



## Chronos

Irajgholi said:


> Thanks bro, I'm fine  How about you?



Fine 



S00R3NA said:


> I'm fine my friend .
> 
> How are you ?



Fine. I hope I am always welcome in the Iranian thread.

I don't want to feel like I am intruding in a private sphere of Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

Irajgholi said:


> ببین محسن، بچه مودبی هستی نمی خوام یک چیزی بگم که ناراحت بشی. ولی رفقات احمدی نژاد و رهبر معظم انقلابت اومدن ایران رو رسوندن به لبه پرتگاه، این یارو روحانی هم تازه داره میاد گند کاری 8 سال احمدی نژاد رو جمع کنه ناراحت هم هستی؟ آقا بفهم، نمی تونی با آمریکا بجنگی! نمی خوتی با دوبی هم بجنگی چه برسه به آمریکا! اگر وضع ادامه پیدا کنه غربی ها اینقدر سلاح به همسایگان ایرانی می فروشند و ایران چنان ضعیف خواهد شد که اگر در آینده جنگی در بگیره یاد فیلم روز استقلال خواهی افتاد! اگر ناراحتی برو ناراحتیت رو از عمو احمدی خالی کن که اومد ذخایر ارزی رو خالی کرد، کشور رو تا خرخره تحریم کرد. این روحانی آخرین شانش اخوند هاست اگر من آخوند بودم زیاد تو پروپاش نمی پیچیدم


هالیوود درست و حسابی شست و شوی مغزیتون داده فیلمتو که دیدی برو یه مقدار تاریخ هم مطالعه کن، اون ابرقدرتی که شما تو هالیوود دیدین حتی نتونست از پس ویتنام بر بیاد. برو ببین ایران در جنگ با عراق عملا با چند تا کشور میجنگید و از چند کشور اسیر گرفتیم، یه نگاهی هم به جنگای 33 روزه و غزه بندازی آمار چهارمین قدرت پوشالی نظامی دنیا هم دست میاد
واما در مورد اون بابایی هم که فکر میکنی آخرین شانس آخونداست؛ ما که آخوند رو با منشش میشناسیم نه با لباسش (و اگر به لباس بود الان خیلیهاشون توی انگلیس ور دست البزابت جون برای نابودی ما تلاش نمیکردن)، اطرافیاش که ترجیح میدن جناب دکتر صداش کنن، خودشم که دوست داره بهش بگن جناب حقوقدان. اون آخوند بودنش صرفا مصرف عوام داره و البته مصرف شما که اینجا ما رو مورد تفقد و نصیحتهای خاله خرسی قرار بدی
تو که از آخوندا خوشت نمیاد آخوندا هم که از این آدم خوششون نمیاد پس بهتر نیست که این به اصطلاح آخرین شانس آخوندها به هدر بره؟ 

اون حرفایی هم که در مورد احمدی نژاد زدی منبعش خودتون هستید و بس. اگر آمریکاییها ما رو تحریم کردن و اگر روسیه و چین هم باهاشون هم صدا شدن به خاطر اینکه نمیخوان ما هم به جمع کشورهای دارنده انرژی هسته ای در بیایم، میخوان دو دهه دیگه واسه انرژی بهشون التماس کنیم، این مسئله هیچ ربطی به احمدی نژاد یا خاتمی یا روحانی نداره، تا حالا اینجوری بوده من بعد هم همین جوری خواهد موند، حالا اگر شما دوست داری دلتو خوش کن به مذاکرات (همون جور که یه عده تو فلسطین شصت سال دلشون رو به مذاکرات خوش کردن و هر روز یه تیکه از سرزمینشون رو از دست دادن) ولی من مطمئنم هیچی از توش در نمیاد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@MOHSENAM

Stop mentioning other mods, I was the one who deleted your post.

I don't want this thread to be closed because of few trolls. There are other respected members who want to post here and have nothing to do with trolls and and FFFs (false flag 'flamers').

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

اینو بخونین :


تهران در آخر الزمان طبق روایات و احادیث


----------



## mohsen

MOHSENAM said:


> اینو بخونین :
> 
> 
> تهران در آخر الزمان طبق روایات و احادیث


به نظر اراجیف محض میاد
دو تا از جوابهایی که به این جور حدیث ها دیدم


> با توجه به اینکه منبع این روایت منتخب التواریخ بوده از نظر تاریخی این کتاب ارزش سندی ناشته و مملو از مجعولات بوده در ضمن به طور قطع زوراء نام دیگر بغداد بوده وهیچ منبعی تاکنون این نام را برای تهران ذکر نکرده نه در گذشته نه حال در ضمن این حدیث محدوده زمانی مشخصی ندارد و اخر الزمان مشخص نیست کما اینکه مردم در هر دوره ای که گرفتاری پیش می امد ان دوره را اخر الزمان می دانستند مانند دوره عباسیان و حمله مغول یا جنگ جهانی که منجر به قحطی شد این در حالی است که در طول زمان تهران و دیگر شهر ها تغیراتجغرافیایی و اجتماعی کرده اند در این حدیث امام به راوی توصیه می کند برای نجات ر این شهر سکونت نکند در حالی که در زمان راوی و صدها سال پس از وی هنوز تهران به عنوان یک شهر شکل نگرفته بود و معمولا احادیثی که درباره اقوام و شهرها است چون انگیزه جعل در انها زیاد است جعلی می باشند در عین حال این حدیث مخالف سیره اهل بیت و مخالف واقعیات تاریخی بوده و تهران با شهرهای دیگر تفاوت چندانی ندارد و اکنون شهرهایی در بلاد مسلمین می باشد که مسلما فساد در انها بیش از تهران است





> در برخي روايات سخن از منطقه و شهري به نام «زوراء» شده است كه با تأمل و تحقيق پيرامون آنها متوجه مي‌شويم به مناطق مختلفي قابل تطبيق است كه يكي از آنها شهري در حوالي ري ـ طهران ـ مي‌باشد.
> روايتي كه در آن سخن از زوراء (طهران) شده است از جهاتي قابل تأمل و دقت است:
> اولاً: سند اين روايت ضعيف مي‌باشد و لذا روايت تا حد زيادي اعتبار خود را از دست مي‌دهد.
> ثانياً: در كتاب‌هاي معتبر قديمي از آن سخن به ميان نيامده است. اين امر موجب مي‌شود اطمينان انسان به مفاد روايت كم شود. [ذكر اين روايت در كتاب ارزشمند بحار از علامه مجلسي دليل بر صحت آن نيست. زيرا آن بزرگوار فرموده است: ذكر برخي روايات به اين علت بوده است تا روشن شود قضيه امام مهدي(ع) مورد اتفاق مسلمين است، نه آن كه محتواي روايت مورد تأييد باشد].
> ثالثاً: اقامت بزرگان و علماي عارفي همچون امام راحل، آيت الله خوانساري و شاه‌آبادي در تهران بيان‌گر آن است كه محتواي اين فراز از روايت (كه شما مطرح كرديد) تكليف آور نيست، بدين معني كه آدمي با حفظ اعتقادات و توجه به وظايف ديني مي‌تواند آنجا را محل سكونت خود قرار دهد. به علاوه كه در متون ديني ما از عدم سكونت در منطقه خاصي سخن به ميان نيامده است. بله توقف در زمين‌هايي كه عذاب الهي در آنجا نازل شده است مكروه است.
> رابعاً: آنچه از آيات و روايات استفاده مي‌شود آن است كه اگر سرزميني براي سكونت فردي مناسب نبود و او به اين نتيجه رسيد كه اگر در آنجا بماند دين خود را از دست مي‌دهد از آنجا هجرت كند و به جايي ديگر برود (سوره نساء، آيه 97). اين يك قانون كلي مي‌باشد نه مربوط به شهر و منطقه‌اي خاص، و اگر اين فرد واقعاً مجبور به مهاجرت بود و به عنوان وظيفه به ديار ديگري مهاجرت كرد خداوند او را كفايت خواهد كرد « وَ مَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ قَدْراً» (طلاق،3).
> به راستي آيا سكونت در طهران، با همه موارد ناراحت كننده‌آش مشكل تر است يا در بسياري ديگر از شهر‌ها و مناطق ديگر جهان(چه كشور‌هاي اسلامي و چه غير اسلامي)؟ چگونه است كه در روايت از ميان اين همه شهر‌ها، فقط نام تهران به ميان آمده است؟ آيا اين مطلب شبهه بر انگيز نيست؟
> بنابراين سكونت در تهران با حفظ موازين دين و عمل به وظيفه همانند ساير مناطق منعي ندارد.


****حدیثی در مورد شهر تهران****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irajgholi

mohsen said:


> هالیوود درست و حسابی شست و شوی مغزیتون داده فیلمتو که دیدی برو یه مقدار تاریخ هم مطالعه کن، اون ابرقدرتی که شما تو هالیوود دیدین حتی نتونست از پس ویتنام بر بیاد. برو ببین ایران در جنگ با عراق عملا با چند تا کشور میجنگید و از چند کشور اسیر گرفتیم، یه نگاهی هم به جنگای 33 روزه و غزه بندازی آمار چهارمین قدرت پوشالی نظامی دنیا هم دست میاد
> واما در مورد اون بابایی هم که فکر میکنی آخرین شانس آخونداست؛ ما که آخوند رو با منشش میشناسیم نه با لباسش (و اگر به لباس بود الان خیلیهاشون توی انگلیس ور دست البزابت جون برای نابودی ما تلاش نمیکردن)، اطرافیاش که ترجیح میدن جناب دکتر صداش کنن، خودشم که دوست داره بهش بگن جناب حقوقدان. اون آخوند بودنش صرفا مصرف عوام داره و البته مصرف شما که اینجا ما رو مورد تفقد و نصیحتهای خاله خرسی قرار بدی
> تو که از آخوندا خوشت نمیاد آخوندا هم که از این آدم خوششون نمیاد پس بهتر نیست که این به اصطلاح آخرین شانس آخوندها به هدر بره؟
> 
> اون حرفایی هم که در مورد احمدی نژاد زدی منبعش خودتون هستید و بس. اگر آمریکاییها ما رو تحریم کردن و اگر روسیه و چین هم باهاشون هم صدا شدن به خاطر اینکه نمیخوان ما هم به جمع کشورهای دارنده انرژی هسته ای در بیایم، میخوان دو دهه دیگه واسه انرژی بهشون التماس کنیم، این مسئله هیچ ربطی به احمدی نژاد یا خاتمی یا روحانی نداره، تا حالا اینجوری بوده من بعد هم همین جوری خواهد موند، حالا اگر شما دوست داری دلتو خوش کن به مذاکرات (همون جور که یه عده تو فلسطین شصت سال دلشون رو به مذاکرات خوش کردن و هر روز یه تیکه از سرزمینشون رو از دست دادن) ولی من مطمئنم هیچی از توش در نمیاد



chi migi baba. hollywood hollywood rah andakhti, hollywood dar azaye har film pro-usa 10 ta film zed khode america misaze. to fekr kardi america iraqe?! darzemn fyi america zad vietnam ro powder kard, hanooz ke hanooze adamhaye aghab oftade daran bedonya mian.

ahmadinejad zad keshvaro daghon kard va pool dozdid, omad ba siasathaye tahrik amizesh vaziato mojood ro be voojd avord, doshmanaye iran doost daran yek kasi mesle jalili entekhab mishood ta vaze iran vase hamishe rooshan mishood.

felistin che rabti be iran dare? 

@Abii in chi mige? man omadam dorost sohbat konam didam hey dare baremoon mikone. u r maybe right my friend.


----------



## INDIC

jandk said:


> Hey guys what's going on in this thread?



What's the name of that show. Apparently, I watched _Tarramtu_ as a kid on same old doordarshan.


----------



## MOHSENAM

mohsen said:


> به نظر اراجیف محض میاد
> دو تا از جوابهایی که به این جور حدیث ها دیدم
> 
> 
> ****حدیثی در مورد شهر تهران****


درسته بعضی از حدیثا اشتباه هستن ولی خیلیاشونم(اکثران) سند دقیق دارن و درست هستن.اگر متن رو یه بار کامل بخونی به حرفم می رسی...


----------



## Irajgholi

Can anyone tell me what the **** happened here?



Destructlord said:


> @ResurgentIran @haman10 Sinan is a good guy, this is all just a misunderstanding.



Welcome. Could you please tell me what happened here?


----------



## Irajgholi

Abii said:


> Mohsen is the ring leader of the clown brigade here. The only thing he needs is a bullet to the brain.
> 
> I used to think a war with the US would be awful, now I think it's a fantastic solution. Hopefully the talks fail.



LOL. What happened here my friend? Did yavar start a fight?


----------



## Abii

Irajgholi said:


> LOL. What happened here my friend? Did yavar start a fight?


Don't know, I wasn't here either.


----------



## Destructlord

Let me try to change the atmosphere a little bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Irajgholi said:


> chi migi baba. hollywood hollywood rah andakhti, hollywood dar azaye har film pro-usa 10 ta film zed khode america misaze. to fekr kardi america iraqe?!


من در مورد اغراق در مورد قدرت نظامی آمریکا تو فیلمهاشون حرف مییزنم، این تویی که خودتو به کوچه علی چپ زدی.
بعد از جنگ ویتنام، آمریکا هیچ وقت اجازه نداد تو هالیوود از سیاستهای آمریکا انتقاد بشه، شاید تو فیلمهاشون یکی دو تا عامل دیوانه یا خائن نشون بدن، ولی هیچ وقت فیلم ضد آمریکایی نمیسازن، اگر سراغ داری بگو تا ما هم بریم نگاه کنیم


> darzemn fyi america zad vietnam ro powder kard, hanooz ke hanooze adamhaye aghab oftade daran bedonya mian.


اینکه شیوه جنگیدن نه فقط آمریکاییها بلکه کل غربیهاست، چون همشون یه مشت بربر و وحشی هستن، آمریکا همه این غلطا رو کرد ولی چی بدست آورد، کدوم منبع رو سراغ داری که بگه آمریکا برنده اون جنگ بوده؟ ضمن اینکه ایرانم ویتنام نیست، غرق شدن ناوهای هواپیمابرشون تو اولین ساعت جنگ تضمین شده است، پایگاههای نظامیشون هم سرنوشت بهتری نخواهند داشت ولی خوب افسوس که آمریکاییها به اندازه شما از قدرت خودشون اطمینان ندارن


> ahmadinejad zad keshvaro daghon kard va pool dozdid, omad ba siasathaye tahrik amizesh vaziato mojood ro be voojd avord


سندی هم داری که احمدی نژاد دزدی کرده؟ لابد گزارشهای بی بی سی و منافقین 


> doshmanaye iran doost daran yek kasi mesle jalili entekhab mishood ta vaze iran vase hamishe rooshan mishood.


 سی و پنج ساله که این نظام سرکار هست هیچ غلطی نتونستن بکنن، هشت سال احمدی نژاد روکار بود هیچ غلطی نتونستن بکنن، حالا میگی اگر فلانی میومد فلان میکردن؟ 


> felistin che rabti be iran dare?


فلسطین آینه عبرت آموزه برای اونایی که فکر میکنن میشه با سازش با آمریکاییها چیزی بدست آورد یا چیزی رو حفظ کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

mohsen said:


> من در مورد اغراق در مورد قدرت نظامی آمریکا تو فیلمهاشون حرف مییزنم، این تویی که خودتو به کوچه علی چپ زدی.
> بعد از جنگ ویتنام، آمریکا هیچ وقت اجازه نداد تو هالیوود از سیاستهای آمریکا انتقاد بشه، شاید تو فیلمهاشون یکی دو تا عامل دیوانه یا خائن نشون بدن، ولی هیچ وقت فیلم ضد آمریکایی نمیسازن، اگر سراغ داری بگو تا ما هم بریم نگاه کنیم
> 
> اینکه شیوه جنگیدن نه فقط آمریکاییها بلکه کل غربیهاست، چون همشون یه مشت بربر و وحشی هستن، آمریکا همه این غلطا رو کرد ولی چی بدست آورد، کدوم منبع رو سراغ داری که بگه آمریکا برنده اون جنگ بوده؟ ضمن اینکه ایرانم ویتنام نیست، غرق شدن ناوهای هواپیمابرشون تو اولین ساعت جنگ تضمین شده است، پایگاههای نظامیشون هم سرنوشت بهتری نخواهند داشت ولی خوب افسوس که آمریکاییها به اندازه شما از قدرت خودشون اطمینان ندارن
> 
> سندی هم داری که احمدی نژاد دزدی کرده؟ لابد گزارشهای بی بی سی و منافقین
> 
> سی و پنج ساله که این نظام سرکار هست هیچ غلطی نتونستن بکنن، هشت سال احمدی نژاد روکار بود هیچ غلطی نتونستن بکنن، حالا میگی اگر فلانی میومد فلان میکردن؟
> 
> فلسطین آینه عبرت آموزه برای اونایی که فکر میکنن میشه با سازش با آمریکاییها چیزی بدست آورد یا چیزی رو حفظ کرد


Enghad charand neveshti ke recorde khodetam nabood kardi to kososher.

Amrika ghalati nemitoone bokone? In tahrima chian oonvaght? Millionhatoono to jange aragh va badesh ba tahrima koshtan, keshvaro kardan kore shomali, bad mige hich ghalati nemitoonan bokonan.

Ey kash GOP biyad to ghodrat dobare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Amrika ghalati nemitoone bokone? In tahrima chian oonvaght? Millionhatoono to jange aragh va badesh ba tahrima koshtan, keshvaro kardan kore shomali, bad mige hich ghalati nemitoonan bokonan.



Aval inke tebghe amare rasmi, hodude 200,000 nafar koshte shodan tuie jange iran-iraq hala onam na, 300,000 nafar.
2vom inke in U.S nabud ke in hame adam ro kosht, Saddam bud. U.S faghat vaghti Iraq zaief mishod tuie jang taghviatesh mikard ta bazandeie jang nabashe.

2vom inke tedad afradi ke bar asare tasire mostaghime tahrim ha mordan (kambude daru) shaiad be 100 nafar ham narese, onam na 1000 nafar. hala in milion ha nafar ro az koja ovordi?

badesh, agar bekhai injuri hesab koni, Iran ham masule koshte shodane 2000-3000 sarbzaze amrikaie tuie Iraq hast, ke fek mikonam baad az jange vietnam bishtarin tedade talafate niruhaie U.S hast tuie yek jang.


Koshtan honar nist, khar ham mitune adam bokoshe ba joftak endakhtan. pas U.S ya Iran kari nakardan ke behesh eftekhar konim tuie in zamine.

PS: @Abii @mohsen @rmi5 @MOHSENAM

Keep it civil or you will receive infraction, or better, you will be thread banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Aval inke tebghe amare rasmi, hodude 200,000 nafar koshte shodan tuie jange iran-iraq hala onam na, 300,000 nafar.
> 2vom inke in U.S nabud ke in hame adam ro kosht, Saddam bud. U.S faghat vaghti Iraq zaief mishod tuie jang taghviatesh mikard ta bazandeie jang nabashe.
> 
> 2vom inke tedad afradi ke bar asare tasire mostaghime tahrim ha mordan (kambude daru) shaiad be 100 nafar ham narese, onam na 1000 nafar. hala in milion ha nafar ro az koja ovordi?
> 
> badesh, agar bekhai injuri hesab koni, Iran ham masule koshte shodane 2000-3000 sarbzaze amrikaie tuie Iraq hast, ke fek mikonam baad az jange vietnam bishtarin tedade talafate niruhaie U.S hast tuie yek jang.
> 
> 
> Koshtan honar nist, khar ham mitune adam bokoshe ba joftak endakhtan. pas U.S ya Iran kari nakardan ke behesh eftekhar konim tuie in zamine.
> 
> PS: @Abii @mohsen @rmi5 @MOHSENAM
> 
> Keep it civil or you will receive infraction, or better, you will be thread banned.



IMO, Thread ban is better, if you wanted to take some action against any of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine Dear Bro

man bad az 6 ta page ye comment midam bayad keep it civil 
kheyli bahali damet garm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> @Kaan please ban this f***tard.





MOHSENAM said:


> Azerbaijan belongs to Iran (in whole of history)




inke haghighat bud chera naraht mishi?


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> Enghad charand neveshti ke recorde khodetam nabood kardi to kososher.
> 
> Amrika ghalati nemitoone bokone? In tahrima chian oonvaght? Millionhatoono to jange aragh va badesh ba tahrima koshtan, keshvaro kardan kore shomali, bad mige hich ghalati nemitoonan bokonan.
> 
> Ey kash GOP biyad to ghodrat dobare.


به درک که تحریم کردن، در هر زمینه ای که تحریممون کردن ما در اون زمینه خوکفا شدیم، نفت رو تحریم میکنن، قیمتش تو بازار جهانی میره بالا، خودمون هم وابستگیمون به نفت کم میشه، این اقتصاددانهای نئوکرات تا مجبورشون نکنی دست از پول نفت نمیکشن، ضمن اینکه این نفت جایی نمیره، سر جاش میمونه یه دهه دیگه که بحران انرژی شروع بشه با چند برابر قیمت به همینایی که امروز ناز میکنن میفروشیم، یا اصلا نمیفروشیم. در مورد سایر اجناس هم همینطوره
مشکل کشور ما در حال حاضر نبودن سیستم مبادله تجاری هست که به خاطر تحریم دلار پیش اومده، اصلا خدا رو هزار بار شکر که آمریکاییها این کار رو کردن، دولتمردامون مجبور میشن خودشون رو از شر این دلار بدون پشتوانه آمریکا خلاص کنن احمدی نژاد یه مشت شعارشو داد ولی در عمل چندان کاری نکرد، در نهایت این ما نیستیم که ضرر میکنیم خود آمریکاست که داره کاغذهای بدون پشتوانه اش رو از دور خارج میکنه
در ضمن شما لازم نیست نگران اون چند نفری که جونشون رو به خاطر کمبود یا گرون شدن دارو از دست دادن ناراحت کنی، ما ملتی هستیم که جونمون رو میدیم ولی شرفمون رو نمیدیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destructlord

Please visit my thread.

Iranian Computer Games

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> به درک که تحریم کردن، در هر زمینه ای که تحریممون کردن ما در اون زمینه خوکفا شدیم، نفت رو تحریم میکنن، قیمتش تو بازار جهانی میره بالا، خودمون هم وابستگیمون به نفت کم میشه، این اقتصاددانهای نئوکرات تا مجبورشون نکنی دست از پول نفت نمیکشن، ضمن اینکه این نفت جایی نمیره، سر جاش میمونه یه دهه دیگه که بحران انرژی شروع بشه با چند برابر قیمت به همینایی که امروز ناز میکنن میفروشیم، یا اصلا نمیفروشیم. در مورد سایر اجناس هم همینطوره
> مشکل کشور ما در حال حاضر نبودن سیستم مبادله تجاری هست که به خاطر تحریم دلار پیش اومده، اصلا خدا رو هزار بار شکر که آمریکاییها این کار رو کردن، دولتمردامون مجبور میشن خودشون رو از شر این دلار بدون پشتوانه آمریکا خلاص کنن احمدی نژاد یه مشت شعارشو داد ولی در عمل چندان کاری نکرد، در نهایت این ما نیستیم که ضرر میکنیم خود آمریکاست که داره کاغذهای بدون پشتوانه اش رو از دور خارج میکنه
> در ضمن شما لازم نیست نگران اون چند نفری که جونشون رو به خاطر کمبود یا گرون شدن دارو از دست دادن ناراحت کنی، ما ملتی هستیم که جونمون رو میدیم ولی شرفمون رو نمیدیم


LOL, they should give you a noble prize in economics for your brilliant ideas and analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

mohsen said:


> به درک که تحریم کردن، در هر زمینه ای که تحریممون کردن ما در اون زمینه خوکفا شدیم، نفت رو تحریم میکنن، قیمتش تو بازار جهانی میره بالا، خودمون هم وابستگیمون به نفت کم میشه، این اقتصاددانهای نئوکرات تا مجبورشون نکنی دست از پول نفت نمیکشن، ضمن اینکه این نفت جایی نمیره، سر جاش میمونه یه دهه دیگه که بحران انرژی شروع بشه با چند برابر قیمت به همینایی که امروز ناز میکنن میفروشیم، یا اصلا نمیفروشیم. در مورد سایر اجناس هم همینطوره
> مشکل کشور ما در حال حاضر نبودن سیستم مبادله تجاری هست که به خاطر تحریم دلار پیش اومده، اصلا خدا رو هزار بار شکر که آمریکاییها این کار رو کردن، دولتمردامون مجبور میشن خودشون رو از شر این دلار بدون پشتوانه آمریکا خلاص کنن احمدی نژاد یه مشت شعارشو داد ولی در عمل چندان کاری نکرد، در نهایت این ما نیستیم که ضرر میکنیم خود آمریکاست که داره کاغذهای بدون پشتوانه اش رو از دور خارج میکنه
> در ضمن شما لازم نیست نگران اون چند نفری که جونشون رو به خاطر کمبود یا گرون شدن دارو از دست دادن ناراحت کنی، ما ملتی هستیم که جونمون رو میدیم ولی شرفمون رو نمیدیم



سلام .

من نه با نظر شما موافقم نه دوستان اونور آبی .

تا زمانی که این مملکت نفت داشته باشه هیچ پیشرفتی اتفاق نمی افته ، چون یه ثروت مفتی دست دولت و یه عده سودجو هست و نیازی نیست که به خودشون زحمت بدن .

این اقتصاد مقاومتی و خودکفایی هم شعاره که عوام فریبی کنن .


کشوری که بخواد خودکفا بشه و به یه اقتصاد خوب برسه باید اول از همه فساد مالی و دلالی رو توی جامعه ریشه کن کنه تا زمینه برای تولید داخل و پایه ریزی اقتصاد فراهم بشه ، چیزی که تا دو دهه ی دیگه با این وضع مدیریت دولت بهش نخواهیم رسید

برای نمونه یه نگاهی به دلالی و شغل های کاذب توی کشور بندازین ، آدمی که با خرید و فروش ماشین و خونه یک شبه راه چند ساله رو میره و میلیونر میشه و یا با نزول دادن به خودش زحمت خرید و فروش رو هم نمیده چطور دیگه راضی میشه که وارد تولیدات بشه ؟

حالا سوال اینه که شما چطور انتظار دارین با وجود این افراد که حتی توی خود دولت و نظام هم هستن این کشور به اقتصاد به اصطلاح مقاومتی برسه و پیشرفت کنه ؟

آیا واقعا نشستن و حرف از پیشرفت و خودکفایی زدن اونم با این وضع مدیریتی دردی رو دوا می کنه ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> 
> 
> تا زمانی که این مملکت نفت داشته باشه هیچ پیشرفتی اتفاق نمی افته ، چون یه ثروت مفتی دست دولت و یه عده سودجو هست و نیازی نیست که به خودشون زحمت بدن


دوست عزیز آمریکا هم دنیایی نفت داره .ما که نمیتونیم دس دس کنیم تا کشورای خلیج نشین منابع نفتی مشترکمون رو تموم کنند.تازه به گفته ی شما اگه قرار بود اتفاق مثبتی بیافته سال اخر احمدی میافتاد که فروش نفتمون زیر نصف شده بود و خودت دیدی که اون فضای تحریم چه فرصتی برای سو استفاده کننده هایی مثل زنجانی یا امیر منصور پیش اورد
که اتفاقا هر دو از کسانی بودند که تحریم ها رو دور میزدند اما چه فایده و به چه قیمت؟

بحث خود کفایی هم یک بحث بی اساسه تو دنیای امروز.هیچ کشوری حتی امریکا خودکفا نیست نه اینکه نتونه..حتما می تونه خودکفا باشه اما صرفه اقتصادی نداره براش بذار برات یک مثال بزنم شما دو تا زمین کشاورزی دو جای مختلف داری یکیش برا کاشت پرتقال مناسبه یکی دیگش برا کاشت صیفی جات.شاید بتونی به سختی توو هر دو زمین همه چیز بکاری اما کیفیت مناسب رو نداره و باید دو برابر هم خرج و تلاش کنی
ببین الان امریکا فضانورداشو با سایوز میفرسته فضا. یعنی نمیتونه خودش بفرسته؟؟ معلومه که میتونه اما براش دیگه نمیصرفه که اینکارو کنه
به هر حال با حرفایی که درباره تولید و دلالی زدی کاملا موافقم اما اون دیگه به فرهنگ و نوع زندگی میلیون ها ایرانی برمیگرده و اینکه تا سبک زندگی تغییر نکنه تا مردم اگاه نباشند چیزی تغییر نمیکنه این هم وقتی پیش میاد که فضا بازتر باشه مردم بدونند اونور اب چه خبره و ژاپن چکار کرده...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> هالیوود درست و حسابی شست و شوی مغزیتون داده فیلمتو که دیدی برو یه مقدار تاریخ هم مطالعه کن، اون ابرقدرتی که شما تو هالیوود دیدین حتی نتونست از پس ویتنام بر بیاد. برو ببین ایران در جنگ با عراق عملا با چند تا کشور میجنگید و از چند کشور اسیر گرفتیم، یه نگاهی هم به جنگای 33 روزه و غزه بندازی آمار چهارمین قدرت پوشالی نظامی دنیا هم دست میاد
> واما در مورد اون بابایی هم که فکر میکنی آخرین شانس آخونداست؛ ما که آخوند رو با منشش میشناسیم نه با لباسش (و اگر به لباس بود الان خیلیهاشون توی انگلیس ور دست البزابت جون برای نابودی ما تلاش نمیکردن)، اطرافیاش که ترجیح میدن جناب دکتر صداش کنن، خودشم که دوست داره بهش بگن جناب حقوقدان. اون آخوند بودنش صرفا مصرف عوام داره و البته مصرف شما که اینجا ما رو مورد تفقد و نصیحتهای خاله خرسی قرار بدی
> تو که از آخوندا خوشت نمیاد آخوندا هم که از این آدم خوششون نمیاد پس بهتر نیست که این به اصطلاح آخرین شانس آخوندها به هدر بره؟
> 
> اون حرفایی هم که در مورد احمدی نژاد زدی منبعش خودتون هستید و بس. اگر آمریکاییها ما رو تحریم کردن و اگر روسیه و چین هم باهاشون هم صدا شدن به خاطر اینکه نمیخوان ما هم به جمع کشورهای دارنده انرژی هسته ای در بیایم، میخوان دو دهه دیگه واسه انرژی بهشون التماس کنیم، این مسئله هیچ ربطی به احمدی نژاد یا خاتمی یا روحانی نداره، تا حالا اینجوری بوده من بعد هم همین جوری خواهد موند، حالا اگر شما دوست داری دلتو خوش کن به مذاکرات (همون جور که یه عده تو فلسطین شصت سال دلشون رو به مذاکرات خوش کردن و هر روز یه تیکه از سرزمینشون رو از دست دادن) ولی من مطمئنم هیچی از توش در نمیاد


نمونه ای از خدمات احمدی نژاد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> Not yet but we will have an advantegous position from the land in Caspian soon by the acquisition of Bal-E systems, which has newer KH-35UE missiles with 260 km range.
> 
> You have these mobile assets, a battery (8 launching vehicles) of which can launch 64 missiles, in a small zone like Caspian Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The future development of the navy in form of new ships, which is planned, is something else by the way. But even Bal-E gives a huge advantage.



Thanks, BTW, what is the exact range of Bal-E systems? is it 260 km? I have read multiple numbers like 130 km as well, which has made me confused.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rahi2357 said:


> دوست عزیز آمریکا هم دنیایی نفت داره .ما که نمیتونیم دس دس کنیم تا کشورای خلیج نشین منابع نفتی مشترکمون رو تموم کنند.



سلام .

آمریکا سیستمش با ایران کلا فرق داره

اونا ابر قدرتن و اراده کنن در تمام زمینه ها خودکفا میشن

بحث اصلا ربطی به مقدار فروش نفت نداره ، بحث ما مربوط به ثروت عظیمیه که توی این کشور وجود داره که باعث میشه دولت به خودش زحمت برنامه ریزی و ساختن اقتصاد و تولید داخل رو نده

برای مثال یه نگاه به معادن بندازید . اگر اشتباه نکنم با 1 درصد جمعیت دنیا 12 درصد معادن رو در اختیار داریم ، دولت با فروش همین معادن کلی پول گیرش میاد و چرا باید نقد رو ول کنه بره دنبال نسیه و روی توسعه ی اقتصاد و تولیدات سرمایه گذاری کنه که معلوم نیست جواب بده یا خیر




> تازه به گفته ی شما اگه قرار بود اتفاق مثبتی بیافته سال اخر احمدی میافتاد که فروش نفتمون زیر نصف شده بود و خودت دیدی که اون فضای تحریم چه فرصتی برای سو استفاده کننده هایی مثل زنجانی یا امیر منصور پیش اورد
> که اتفاقا هر دو از کسانی بودند که تحریم ها رو دور میزدند اما چه فایده و به چه قیمت؟



دولت احمدی نژاد بیشترین پول رو از فروش نفت گرفت و در دولت همین اقا ذخایر پر بود .

به نظر من تمامیه این سوء استفاده ها از نداشتن سیستم قضایی سالم و مقتدر و از همه مهمتر فساد در خود دولت میاد ، اکثر این آقایونی که گیر افتادن به بالا و دولت وصل بودند و اگر واقعا میخواستن پیگیری کنن خود نظام و دولت زیر سوال می رفت به خاطر همین سر 4 تا رو کردن زیر آب تا گندش در نیاد .



> بحث خود کفایی هم یک بحث بی اساسه تو دنیای امروز.هیچ کشوری حتی امریکا خودکفا نیست نه اینکه نتونه..حتما می تونه خودکفا باشه اما صرفه اقتصادی نداره براش بذار برات یک مثال بزنم شما دو تا زمین کشاورزی دو جای مختلف داری یکیش برا کاشت پرتقال مناسبه یکی دیگش برا کاشت صیفی جات.شاید بتونی به سختی توو هر دو زمین همه چیز بکاری اما کیفیت مناسب رو نداره و باید دو برابر هم خرج و تلاش کنی




صد در صد موافقم ، هیچ کشوری ( از امریکا فاکتور بگیر ) نمیتونه بگه خودکفاست .

اما یه نکته ی خیلی مهمه که شما فراموش کردی . این حرف درسته اما تا وقتی که به قیمت بیکاری میلیون ها نفر از جوانان کشور تمام نشه .

اگر بخوایم به صرفه ی اقتصادی نگاه کنیم هر چیزی رو که شما فکر می کنید باید از چین بیاریم و دیگه نیازی به تولیدش نداریم چون اونا با قیمت پایین تر به ما میفروشن ، اما ایا این درسته ؟ معقولانست ؟

مثال جالبی زدی ، اما این مثال هیچ شباهتی به وضع کشور نداره .

گاهی اوقات شما مجبوری کیفیت و قیمت رو فدای اشتغال جوانان کنی .

نیازی نیست که در تمام زمینه ها خودکفا بشیم ( بماند که نمیتونیم ) که مشکلی مثل خودروهای داخلی پیش بیاد ، اما میشه از کالاهای خیلی ساده شروع کرد و با ممنوع کردن واردات اون اقلام اجازه داد تولید داخل پا بگیره و بعد از مدتی واردات رو آزاد کنیم .

یه نمونه ی خیلی ساده همین کفشه .

کفشی که ایران تولید می کنه در دنیا جزو بهترین هاست اما واردات بی رویه ی این کالا از چین باعث تعطیلی تعداد زیادی کارخانه و بیکاری هزاران نفر شد و باعث شد عده ی انگشت شماری ادم سودجو پول کلان به جیب بزنن

الان وضع این صنعت در ایران به جایی رسیده که کارخانه ها به سختی دارن به کارشون ادامه میدن در حالی که از نظر کیفیت اصلا قابل مقایسه با نمونه های وارداتی نیستن .

شما در نظر بگیر که یک کارخانه ی کفش چند نفر رو صاحب کار می کنه ، بعد متوجه میشی که چرا نباید همیشه صرفه ی اقتصادی رو فدای تعطیلی کارخانه های داخل کنیم

کار خانه ی کفش یه مثال ساده بود برادر من ، شما وضع کشاورزی رو در نظر بگیر ، پوشاک ( که اکثر اجناس داره از ترکیه و چین میاد و باعث تعطیلی اکثر کارخانه های ما شده ، برای نمونه یه نگاه به کارخانه های تخته شده تو جاده ی تهران کرج بندازی حساب کار میاد دستت )

خیلی از چیزهای ساده ای که میشه در داخل تولید بشه و هزاران نفر رو سر کار ببره به خاطر بی مدیریتی داره وارد میشه و یه عده از دنیا بی خبر هم شعار اقتصاد مقاومتی میدن 



> ببین الان امریکا فضانورداشو با سایوز میفرسته فضا. یعنی نمیتونه خودش بفرسته؟؟ معلومه که میتونه اما براش دیگه نمیصرفه که اینکارو کنه
> به هر حال با حرفایی که درباره تولید و دلالی زدی کاملا موافقم اما اون دیگه به فرهنگ و نوع زندگی میلیون ها ایرانی برمیگرده و اینکه تا سبک زندگی تغییر نکنه تا مردم اگاه نباشند چیزی تغییر نمیکنه این هم وقتی پیش میاد که فضا بازتر باشه مردم بدونند اونور اب چه خبره و ژاپن چکار کرده



برادر من ، فضانورد و سایوز یه چیزه ، مداد و خودکار و گوشت یه چیزه دیگه

ناسا 5 - 6 تا شاتل داشت و از وقتی دو تاش منفجر شد اونا رو گذاشت کنار و با روسیه شروع به همکاری کرد که اصلا بحثش ربطی به ما و وضعیت کشور نداره .

این چه حرفیه ؟!!!

چون نمیصرفه داخل رو تخته کنیم و وارد کنیم ؟

شما جنبه های دیگه ی واردات رو در نظر بگیر .

همیشه صرفه ی اقتصادی نباید اولویت باشه ، اشتغال زایی خیلی مهمتره

شما همین مداد و خودکار رو ببین .

کارخونه ی بیک چند دهه خودکار تولید می کرد اما الآن چند ساله تمام مغازه ها پر شده از خودکار های چینی و هندی .

چون کالای وارداتی میصرفه بیایم کارخونه ای که چند دهه قدمت داره رو ببندیم ؟ به چه قیمتی ؟ به قیمت سود کردن یه عده وارد کننده ی مفت خور و بیکار کردن هزاران نفر ؟


با این روندی که توی کشور وجود داره و تفکر صرفه ی اقتصادی ، حالا حالا ها وضع کشور در بهترین شرایط همین طوری میمونه .

کشوری که داره توسط چین و هند استعمار میشه و خودش خبر نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Yeah this discuission is surely kept in civil level

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

If I were @Serpentine I would either hang myself or just jump from Milad tower to get rid of some people in this forum .

BTW , He is not a robot to check this forum 24/7 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

I need to be become the new mod. 

@WebMaster 

You know I'm right.



S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> من نه با نظر شما موافقم نه دوستان اونور آبی .
> 
> تا زمانی که این مملکت نفت داشته باشه هیچ پیشرفتی اتفاق نمی افته ، چون یه ثروت مفتی دست دولت و یه عده سودجو هست و نیازی نیست که به خودشون زحمت بدن .
> 
> این اقتصاد مقاومتی و خودکفایی هم شعاره که عوام فریبی کنن .
> 
> 
> کشوری که بخواد خودکفا بشه و به یه اقتصاد خوب برسه باید اول از همه فساد مالی و دلالی رو توی جامعه ریشه کن کنه تا زمینه برای تولید داخل و پایه ریزی اقتصاد فراهم بشه ، چیزی که تا دو دهه ی دیگه با این وضع مدیریت دولت بهش نخواهیم رسید
> 
> برای نمونه یه نگاهی به دلالی و شغل های کاذب توی کشور بندازین ، آدمی که با خرید و فروش ماشین و خونه یک شبه راه چند ساله رو میره و میلیونر میشه و یا با نزول دادن به خودش زحمت خرید و فروش رو هم نمیده چطور دیگه راضی میشه که وارد تولیدات بشه ؟
> 
> حالا سوال اینه که شما چطور انتظار دارین با وجود این افراد که حتی توی خود دولت و نظام هم هستن این کشور به اقتصاد به اصطلاح مقاومتی برسه و پیشرفت کنه ؟
> 
> آیا واقعا نشستن و حرف از پیشرفت و خودکفایی زدن اونم با این وضع مدیریتی دردی رو دوا می کنه ؟


Taghsire naft nist. Tebghe mamool zadi be dashto biyaboon. 

Amrika naft dare, Canada naft dare, Norway naft dare... Hamashoon az Iran bishtaram tolid mikonan. 
Iran naft nadasht az Afghanistanam badtar bood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Thread reopened.

Infractions and thread bans have been given to insulting posts/racism/separatism contents.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Destructlord

This forum is nerve wracking. What are you guys? 5? I remember very well that I left this forum 5 years ago for similar reasons. Only the difference was that when I joined here, there was only me and another Iranian guy who joined couple of months earlier than me, I remember that Pakistani and Chinese members received us fairly well. But we certainly had our rough days too, for one I was younger and more hot-headed and less knowledgeable than I'm today (not that I'm more knowledgeable about military subjects any better). Anyway, we got into fights quite a lot with some members back then, this led me to tell the other guy that its time we quit and stick with our lives. However, its very difficult to kill a habit, I came back and started reading your posts, especially this thread, I have almost red everything on this thread and I saw for myself how many of you have changed for the worse. Anyway, I shouldn't have posted here again. Right now the only thing I could do to prevent myself from coming here ever again is to change my password to something I couldn't possibly remember and be done with it forever.

I could do without it for 5 years and I'm sure I could do well after I leave it.
You guys have fun eating each other up. 

This is goodbye

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azizam

It's summer. Go out and have some fun. Don't waste your precious time here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

S00R3NA said:


> آمریکا سیستمش با ایران کلا فرق داره
> 
> بحث اصلا ربطی به مقدار فروش نفت نداره ، بحث ما مربوط به ثروت عظیمیه که توی این کشور وجود داره که باعث میشه دولت به خودش زحمت برنامه ریزی و ساختن اقتصاد و تولید داخل رو نده


سلام سورنا جان خوبی؟
ببین داداش نفتی که ازش حرف میزنی مشکل نیست یک فرصته که درست ازش استفاده نشده.الان ایران این همه با قدرتای جهان داره چک و چونه میزنه تا فقط تحریم های پتروشیمی رو متوقف کنند. ما نفت میدیم در عوض ده برابر هزینه میکنیم تا فراورده های پتروشیمی وارد کنیم. چرا جای اینکه نفت صادر کنیم فراورده های پالایشگاهی و پتروشیمی تولید و صادر نکنیم که ارز آوریش ده ها برابر نفت خام هست؟ اتفاقا توو این بخش تلاش هایی کردند اما بدون سرمایه گذار خارجی اتفاق خاصی نمیافته. شما نگاه کن ما یه پالایشگاه بزرگ و تاثیرگذار داریم که توو آبادان هست و خیلی وقت پیش با سرمایه گذاری خارجی ساخته شده. برا توسعه ی پارس جنوبی مدام پیمانکار چینی عوض میکنیم و سرمایه گذار مناسبی نداریم. ازون طرف کشورای خلیج نشین با تمام قوا افتادن به مکیدن این منبع مشترک بعد آقایون میرن 12 تا چاه نفتی روی زمین استان فارس به بهره برداری می رسونن که منبع داخلی حساب میشه و بعد افتخار هم میکنند که تحریم ها رو تونستند دور بزنند



S00R3NA said:


> برای مثال یه نگاه به معادن بندازید . اگر اشتباه نکنم با 1 درصد جمعیت دنیا 12 درصد معادن رو در اختیار داریم ، دولت با فروش همین معادن کلی پول گیرش میاد و چرا باید نقد رو ول کنه بره دنبال نسیه و روی توسعه ی اقتصاد و تولیدات سرمایه گذاری کنه که معلوم نیست جواب بده یا خیر


like
.درست میگی مثل اینه که طرف نائب قهرمان کشتی باشه بعد ول کنه بره بگه باید تلاش کنیم توو بسکتبال کاره ای بشیم.
منم حرفی که توو پست قبلی زدم منظورم از به صرفه بودن در بخش تولید بود اون مثالی که در مورد زمین کشاورزی زدم هم همین بود. شرایطمونو در نظر بگیریم توو زمینی که داریم ببینیم پرتقال جواب میده یا صیفی جات.اگه ایرانو یکی از این زمینا در نظر بگیریم بهتره تووش محصول مناسب بکاریم .مثلا اگه زمینمون برا مرکبات و پرتقاله.اونو بکاریم و صادر کنیم کل دنیا بعد صیفی جات بخریم. نه اینکه توو زمینی که جواب نمیده محصول اشتباه رو بکاریم و فرصت کاشت محصول درست رو توو همون زمین از بین ببریم.تفکر صرفه اقتصادی هم منظورم دقیقا این بود نه واردات جنس چینی و خشکوندن تولید داخلی
ما توو تولید فرش کفش پسته این چیزا خیلی جلوتر بودیم دهه های قبل.الان انرژی رو گذاشتیم رو تولید چیزایی که صرفه نداره و توو بازار خارجی هیچ خریداری نداره در 
عوض راه رفتن خودمون رو هم فراموش کردیم.قبلا ایرانو با پسته فرش کفش و چرم میشناختن.الان یخچال هم میسازیم اما توو دنیا ایرانو با بمب اتم یا قضیه قاهر 313 میشناسن فقط




S00R3NA said:


> برادر من ، فضانورد و سایوز یه چیزه ، مداد و خودکار و گوشت یه چیزه دیگه
> ناسا 5 - 6 تا شاتل داشت و از وقتی دو تاش منفجر شد اونا رو گذاشت کنار و با روسیه شروع به همکاری کرد که اصلا بحثش ربطی به ما و وضعیت کشور نداره .


اتفاقا علت اصلیش اقتصادی بود چون اولا آخرین سانحه ی شاتل 2003 رخ داد اما آمریکا تا دو سال پیش ازشون استفاده میکرد. دوما آمریکا بیش از چند طرح جدید برا جایگزین کردن با شاتل ها داشت که همه رو بخاطر هزینه اش لغو کرد.

هر انسانی یک انرژی داره.میتونه این انرژی رو در راه ورزش و تحصیلو کار استفاده کنه و به جایی برسه.میتونه هم این انرزی رو در راه گل لگد کردن یا آبیاری 
گیاهان دریایی استفاده کنه...همین رو در مورد یک کشور در نظر بگیر...داریم بعضی جاها گل لگد میکنیم و فرصتای دیگرمونو از دست میدیم


در مورد خودکار بیک..میدونی که مال قبل از انقلاب بود و تحت لیسانس بیک فرانسه.بعد از انقلاب رابطه قطع شد و بیک الان 50 ساله داره یک طرح میزنه هرچند بیک فرانسه 10 ها طرح جدید زده تا الان و طرح قدیمیشو از 2006 لغو کرده.خداییش انتظار داری یک همچین چیزی توو بازار امروز جایی داشته باشه؟ راهش این نیست که فضا بازتر باشه تا حداقل بیکای تحت لیسانس جدید رو بسازیم؟

راستی این لینک داستان بیک ایرانه خوندنش خالی از لطف نیست 
خودكار بيك چگونه وارد ايران شد؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rahi2357 said:


> سلام سورنا جان خوبی؟
> ببین داداش نفتی که ازش حرف میزنی مشکل نیست یک فرصته که درست ازش استفاده نشده.الان ایران این همه با قدرتای جهان داره چک و چونه میزنه تا فقط تحریم های پتروشیمی رو متوقف کنند. ما نفت میدیم در عوض ده برابر هزینه میکنیم تا فراورده های پتروشیمی وارد کنیم. چرا جای اینکه نفت صادر کنیم فراورده های پالایشگاهی و پتروشیمی تولید و صادر نکنیم که ارز آوریش ده ها برابر نفت خام هست؟ اتفاقا توو این بخش تلاش هایی کردند اما بدون سرمایه گذار خارجی اتفاق خاصی نمیافته. شما نگاه کن ما یه پالایشگاه بزرگ و تاثیرگذار داریم که توو آبادان هست و خیلی وقت پیش با سرمایه گذاری خارجی ساخته شده. برا توسعه ی پارس جنوبی مدام پیمانکار چینی عوض میکنیم و سرمایه گذار مناسبی نداریم. ازون طرف کشورای خلیج نشین با تمام قوا افتادن به مکیدن این منبع مشترک بعد آقایون میرن 12 تا چاه نفتی روی زمین استان فارس به بهره برداری می رسونن که منبع داخلی حساب میشه و بعد افتخار هم میکنند که تحریم ها رو تونستند دور بزنند



سلام .

نفت توی کشوری فرصته که مدیریت داشته باشه و هر چیزی سر جای خودش باشه ، توی ایران و کشورهایی مثل ایران بیشتر از اینکه سود داشته باشه ضربه میزنه .

چون نه تنها باعث پیشرفت کشوری مثل ایران نمیشه بلکه باعث بی خیالی مسئولین کشور و فراموش کردن اینده میشه .

نمونش رو هم خیلی ساده گفتم ، توی کشوری مثل ایران که دولت و برخی از مردمش بدون هیچ زحمتی به یه سرمایه ی هنگفت میرسن دیگه نیازو انگیزه ای برای برنامه ریزی و تلاش برای پیشرفت احساس نمیشه

مشکل پتروشیمی به نظر من بیشتر از اینکه به تحریم ها ربط داشته باشه به مدیریت ، آینده نگری و از همه مهمتر سیستم اموزشی کشور مربوط میشه 

ما قبل از هر چیزی نیاز به افرادی داریم که از لحاظ علمی در این زمینه حرف برای گفتن داشته باشن و بتونن کشور رو از لحاظ علمی در این زمینه خودکفا کنن و در قدم بعدی نیاز به یک مدیریت و برنامه ریزی مناسب برای استفاده از علم در صنعت مربوطه داریم اما چنین چیزی معمولا توی این کشور اتفاق نمی افته و این زنجیره هیچوقت کامل نمیشه که دلیلش باید ریشه یابی بشه و متاسفانه این مشکل در تمام صنایع کشور از خودرو سازی گرفته تا پتروشیمی و معادن و ... به چشم می خوره .

بحث سرمایه گذار خارجی و خصوصی سازی هم بیشتر شبیه به جوکه چون از همون اول در حد شعار موند .

دلیلش هم روشنه ، دولت حمایت نمی کنه و کشور ثبات اقتصادی و سیاسی نداره .

در همین دولت احمدی نژاد چقدر کارخونه دار به خاطر تحریم ها و واردات بی رویه ی کالا بدون در نظر گرفتن تولید داخل که از نداشتن ثبات سیاسی و اقتصادی میاد ورشکست شد 



> اتفاقا علت اصلیش اقتصادی بود چون اولا آخرین سانحه ی شاتل 2003 رخ داد اما آمریکا تا دو سال پیش ازشون استفاده میکرد. دوما آمریکا بیش از چند طرح جدید برا جایگزین کردن با شاتل ها داشت که همه رو بخاطر هزینه اش لغو کرد.
> 
> هر انسانی یک انرژی داره.میتونه این انرژی رو در راه ورزش و تحصیلو کار استفاده کنه و به جایی برسه.میتونه هم این انرزی رو در راه گل لگد کردن یا آبیاری
> گیاهان دریایی استفاده کنه...همین رو در مورد یک کشور در نظر بگیر...داریم بعضی جاها گل لگد میکنیم و فرصتای دیگرمونو از دست میدیم



دلیل اصلی کنار گذاشته شدن شاتل ها نا مطمئن بودنشون بود ، به خصوص بعد از از دست رفتن 14 تا فضانورد

من در خصوص طرح های جایگزین شاتل اطلاعی ندارم اما امریکا حدود یک درصد از بودجشو به ناسا اختصاص داده که میشه گفت در دنیا بیشترینه 



> در مورد خودکار بیک..میدونی که مال قبل از انقلاب بود و تحت لیسانس بیک فرانسه.بعد از انقلاب رابطه قطع شد و بیک الان 50 ساله داره یک طرح میزنه هرچند بیک فرانسه 10 ها طرح جدید زده تا الان و طرح قدیمیشو از 2006 لغو کرده.خداییش انتظار داری یک همچین چیزی توو بازار امروز جایی داشته باشه؟ راهش این نیست که فضا بازتر باشه تا حداقل بیکای تحت لیسانس جدید رو بسازیم؟



من در مورد گذشتش نمیدونستم اما میدونستم که خیلی وقته داره خودکار می زنه 

در مورد طرح هاش هم یه نگاه به لینک زیر بنداز :
http://www.bicperfumes.com/productshow/نوشت-افزار-بیک/317/default.aspx
نوشت افزار، لوازم تحریر، خودکار، مداد، روان نویس، خودنویس، غلط گیر، ماژیک

در ضمن ، بیک خودکار خوبیه و با وجود اینکه 50 سال از عمر طرحش می گذره هنوز بهتر از خیلی از این خودکار های چینی و هندی ایه که تو بازاره و در اکثر ادارات هم ازش استفاده میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

عده ای بی کار و متوهم و بی سواد دینی ! لقب جدید روحانی به علما و ائمه جمعه منتقد !
جناب روحانی ! در ادامه مباحث و انتقادات روزهای گذشته علما و ائمه جمعه از مواضعش در خصوص نقش حکومت اسلامی در رهنمون ساختن مردم به بهشت و جهنم :
برخی مردم بیکارند و شغل ندارند و دائم دچار توهمات هستند و مدام غصه دین مردم را می‌خورند در حالی که نه دین را می‌شناسند و نه آخرت را .

پینوشت :
در میان حاشیه سازی ها و التهاب آفرینی های بی فایده ی حواس مردم پرت کن اساتید عملیات روانی ، فاز جدید حمله و توهین به علما و ائمه جمعه با پرچم داری جناب روحانی در حالی آغاز شده است که
سیاست انگلیسی دوقطبی سازی و تشدید شکاف های گوناگون در میان آحاد مردم جامعه با قدرت ادامه دارد ... واین رشته سر دراز دارد ...

درک می کنم که جناب روحانی چه علاقه ای دارد که با اتخاذ چنین کنش و گویشی ، قشر مذهبی و حزب اللهی را عصبی کند و به سمت حرکت های کف خیابانی سوق دهد ، اما خب این را هم می دانم که دست خودش و دست مشاورانش در این بازی خوانده شده است

بی بی سی به سرعت خط را گرفته است و تیتر یکش را هم کار کرده است ...گویی اصلا آماده باش بوده اند جیره خواران ملکه انگلستان
افسران جوان جنگ نرم - توهین و تحقیر منتقدان این بار نصیب علما و ائمه جمعه شد ... !


----------



## ای ایران

Brothers, you should all read this to understand more about why Iran is faced with cross-border terrorism from Pakistan in Sistan-o Balouchestan province: Who’s Killing Pakistan’s Shia and Why?

Also take a look at the profiles of the five Taliban terrorist leaders that the Americans have released from Guantanamo in exchange for Sgt Bowe Bergdahl:

*Mohammad Fazl*_ served as the Taliban's deputy defence minister during America's _military campaign_ in 2001. Accused of possible war crimes, including the murder of thousands of Shia Muslims._

*Khirullah Khairkhwa*_ was a senior Taliban official serving as interior minister and governor of Herat, Afghanistan's third largest city. Alleged to have had direct links to Osama bin Laden._

*Abdul Haq Wasiq*_ was the Taliban's deputy minister of intelligence. Said to have been central in forming alliances with other Islamic fundamentalist groups to fight against US and coalition forces._

*Mullah Norullah Noori*_ was a senior Taliban military commander and a governor. Also accused of being involved in the mass killings of Shia Muslims._

*Mohammad Nabi Omari*_ held multiple Taliban leadership roles, including chief of security. Alleged to have been involved in attacks against US and coalition forces._

*BBC News - US 'received Qatar assurances' on Afghan prisoner deal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Serpentine
Iran prepares for Western invasion as thaw in relations with the outside world boosts tourism indust
Iranian Inventions

arare in kosmaghze bi hame chiz Abii ke vase 2 zar pul sobh ta shab bar zede iran post mide pak kon.har chi irania thread mizanan in mire tush mirine.tu iranian chill thread safe 896 be man tohin karde tebghe gahavnine site bayad ban beshe.
2 halate ya in moshkele ravani dare ya dare pul migire iran ro kharab kone.


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> @Serpentine
> Iran prepares for Western invasion as thaw in relations with the outside world boosts tourism indust
> Iranian Inventions
> 
> arare in kosmaghze bi hame chiz Abii ke vase 2 zar pul sobh ta shab bar zede iran post mide pak kon.har chi irania thread mizanan in mire tush mirine.tu iranian chill thread safe 896 be man tohin karde tebghe gahavnine site bayad ban beshe.
> 2 halate ya in moshkele ravani dare* ya dare pul migire iran ro kharab kone*.




looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Az to shasgool tar to in site oon yeki mohsenast faghad.


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> @S00R3NA
> سلام
> اگه نفت نداشتیم الان جمعیتمون رو 18 میلیون میموند و هیچ زیر ساختی از جمله راه آهن در کشور وجود خارجی نداشت. شما میگی خصوصی سازی جوکه چون بهش عمل نشده حالا به اصل 44 عمل کنیم راحت تره یا کلا بیخیال نفت بشیم؟
> ما افراد نابغه و متخصص داریم اما شرایط رو برا استفاده ازشون درست محیا نمی کنیم. بحث تولید داخلی هم به چند مورد مربوطه. یکی اینکه درسته بستن گمرک یجور تنفس مصنوعی به تولیداتمون میده اما بدون فضای رقابت اون تولیدات همونجور باقی میمونن و تلاشی برای بهتر شدن نمی کنند.نمونش صنعت خودروسازی که دوتا کیسه هوا به زور راهنمایی رانندگی میذارن رو ماشینا ازون طرف میبینی تویوتا کم مونده جعبه عقبشم ایر بگ بذاره .فضای رقابت که نباشه حتی همون تولید کننده فقط به فکر سود شخصیش هست نه رضایت مشتری.این وسط اگه یه تولید کننده ایرانی هم کارشو درست انجام بده مردم حمایت نمیکنند ازش به خاطر فرهنگ غلطی که توو کشور درباره جنس خارجی و ایرانی جا افتاده نتیجه این میشه که الان توو بازار تشک ایرانی رو مارک ترکیه می زنن میفروشن به خودمون .
> مورد بعد مردم اگه جنس چینی میخرن برا ارزون بودنشه چون قدرت خریدشون اومده پایین.برا کیفیتش نمی خرن.اگه جلو جنس چینی رو هم بگیرن طرف پولشو نداره از جنس ایرانی حمایت کنه در اصل نمی خره!ازون طرف تولید کننده ایرانی هم نمی تونه ارزون تر بفروشه چون ورشکست میکنه..همه ی این موارد به هم ارتباط دارند..
> ساختار اقتصاد ما یک چیزی بین شوروی سابق هست و آمریکا...از طرفی دولت رو بزرگ میکنیم از طرفی میخوایم اصل 44 اجرا شه...یجور حالت کج دار و مریز..تا فرهنگ کلی مردم برا زندگی عوض نشه و فضای تجارت جهانی بازتر نباشه نباید منتظر معجزه بود...برا مثال فقط میگم رونق اقتصادی مناطقی توو کشور که منطقه آزاد حساب میشن و گمرک ندارند رو مقایسه کن با همون مناطق قبل از منطقه آزاد شدنشون.
> 
> تبلیغات تلوزیون دولتی رو دیدی؟ قبل از تحریم های نفتی تبلیغات تولیدات به دردبخور ایرانی رو توو تلوزیون میدیدیم کم و بیش بعد از تحریم های نفتی:کرم حلزون(که معلوم شد کلاه برداری بوده) دستگاه دراز نشست تن تاک پایه مهر امین پشتی باراد.. و جنسای کارگاهی و بنجل دیگه که خاصیتشون فقط یه شبه پولدار کردن یه عده ای ...پس چه
> بود.جنسایی که حتی جرات ندارن توو مغازه ها بفروشن مبادا مردم ببینن.نخیر پیامک میدی پولو میگیرن ازت جنس ندیده میخری...این بلایی هست که فروش نرفتن نفت و به وجود اومدن پدیده ای به اسم پول بدون پشتوانه سر صنعت کشور میاره..اتفاقا نفته که صنایع دیگمونو زنده نگه داشته...


ooooh cheghad tovo S00R3NA deletoon khoshe. In hame tajzie tahlil mikonin engar kamboodaye Iran dorost beshon ya aleji hast vase in hame moshkelat. 

Iran nabood shod raft. Alan 2 rah moonde: be fekre farar bashin ya omid dashte bashin Amrika hamle kone. Koreye shomali az Kore Jonobi vazesh behtar bood. To chand dahei ke gozasht, Kore Jonobi khodesho tabdil kard be yeki az abar ghodrataye donya, kore shomali tabdil shod be ye chizi gandtar az Somalia. Iranam to 3 daheye ghabl rahe kore shomaliro tey karde. 2-3 daheye dige ke begzare, hamoon Somaliam ye royast vase mardome Iran.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rahi2357 said:


> @S00R3NA
> سلام
> اگه نفت نداشتیم الان جمعیتمون رو 18 میلیون میموند و هیچ زیر ساختی از جمله راه آهن در کشور وجود خارجی نداشت. شما میگی خصوصی سازی جوکه چون بهش عمل نشده حالا به اصل 44 عمل کنیم راحت تره یا کلا بیخیال نفت بشیم؟
> ما افراد نابغه و متخصص داریم اما شرایط رو برا استفاده ازشون درست محیا نمی کنیم. بحث تولید داخلی هم به چند مورد مربوطه. یکی اینکه درسته بستن گمرک یجور تنفس مصنوعی به تولیداتمون میده اما بدون فضای رقابت اون تولیدات همونجور باقی میمونن و تلاشی برای بهتر شدن نمی کنند.نمونش صنعت خودروسازی که دوتا کیسه هوا به زور راهنمایی رانندگی میذارن رو ماشینا ازون طرف میبینی تویوتا کم مونده جعبه عقبشم ایر بگ بذاره .فضای رقابت که نباشه حتی همون تولید کننده فقط به فکر سود شخصیش هست نه رضایت مشتری.این وسط اگه یه تولید کننده ایرانی هم کارشو درست انجام بده مردم حمایت نمیکنند ازش به خاطر فرهنگ غلطی که توو کشور درباره جنس خارجی و ایرانی جا افتاده نتیجه این میشه که الان توو بازار تشک ایرانی رو مارک ترکیه می زنن میفروشن به خودمون .
> مورد بعد مردم اگه جنس چینی میخرن برا ارزون بودنشه چون قدرت خریدشون اومده پایین.برا کیفیتش نمی خرن.اگه جلو جنس چینی رو هم بگیرن طرف پولشو نداره از جنس ایرانی حمایت کنه در اصل نمی خره!ازون طرف تولید کننده ایرانی هم نمی تونه ارزون تر بفروشه چون ورشکست میکنه..همه ی این موارد به هم ارتباط دارند..
> ساختار اقتصاد ما یک چیزی بین شوروی سابق هست و آمریکا...از طرفی دولت رو بزرگ میکنیم از طرفی میخوایم اصل 44 اجرا شه...یجور حالت کج دار و مریز..تا فرهنگ کلی مردم برا زندگی عوض نشه و فضای تجارت جهانی بازتر نباشه نباید منتظر معجزه بود...برا مثال فقط میگم رونق اقتصادی مناطقی توو کشور که منطقه آزاد حساب میشن و گمرک ندارند رو مقایسه کن با همون مناطق قبل از منطقه آزاد شدنشون.
> 
> تبلیغات تلوزیون دولتی رو دیدی؟ قبل از تحریم های نفتی تبلیغات تولیدات به دردبخور ایرانی رو توو تلوزیون میدیدیم کم و بیش بعد از تحریم های نفتی:کرم حلزون(که معلوم شد کلاه برداری بوده) دستگاه دراز نشست تن تاک پایه مهر امین پشتی باراد.. و جنسای کارگاهی و بنجل دیگه که خاصیتشون فقط یه شبه پولدار کردن یه عده ای هست.جنسایی که حتی جرات ندارن توو مغازه ها بفروشن مبادا مردم ببینن. نخیر! پیامک میدی پولو میگیرن ازت جنس ندیده میخری...این بلایی هست که فروش نرفتن نفت و به وجود اومدن پدیده ای به اسم پول بدون پشتوانه سر صنعت کشور میاره..اتفاقا نفته که صنایع دیگمونو زنده نگه داشته...



سلام .
بعضی
نظرات ما خیلی با هم اختلاف داره و بعید میدونم به نتیجه ای برسیم اما در هر شرایط من به نظرت احترام میذارم

اگر نفت نداشتیم اون موقع دولت پول هنگفت نداشت که روش حساب باز کنه و همین باعث میشد که به جای یه مشت ادم مفت خور 4 تا ادم دلسوز و متخصص بیان رو کار ، چون پولی نبود که بخوان بیفتن روش و تا میتونن جیباشون رو پر کنن .

اگر نفت نداشتیم ، تازه میشدیم مثل چین که بیکاری حکم مرگ رو داره و اون موقع مردم پول مفت بدست نمیاوردن که براشون مهم نباشه چطور خرج کنن و بحث پیشرفت و خلاقیت به اجبار وارد تولیدات داخل میشد .

اگر نفت نداشتیم ، ممکن بود جمعیتمون 18 میلیون بود ، اما 18 میلیون ادم درست و حسابی و فعال نه 80 میلیون مفت خور ، بیکار و کلاهبردار که شب تا صبح کلاه همدیگه رو می گیرن و به روی هم نمیارن .

یه چیزی بعد از بیست و اندی سال زندگی توی این کشور به من ثابت شده اینه که ایرانی جماعت تا مجبور نباشه و زور بالا سرش نباشه به خودش زحمت نمیده و این چیزیه که پول نفت برای این کشور به ارمغان اورده .

در خصوص مشکلات فرهنگی هم کاملا باهات موافقم و در این شکی نیست که فرهنگ توی این کشور از قبایل افریقایی هم پائینتره و فقط بلدیم با پول باد اورده ی نفت ژست بگیریم .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Hey guys, I don't know if any one can hear me, but I will not lose my hope.
I can see the Armageddon is starting to happen, here in Tehran.
Hope you guys all a happy ending.
Hey lord, we believed you and trusted you on the darkest hours of the breezing night, you were the sole one we trusted, on the boiling hours of the shinny days. help us.
Wow
....
...
..
.

I hadn't seen such a thing in my whole life guys.
That was definitely something worth seeing.
extraordinary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if any one can hear me, but I will not lose my hope.
> I can see the Armageddon is starting to happen, here in Tehran.
> Hope you guys all a happy ending.
> Hey lord, we believed you and trusted you on the darkest hours of the breezing night, you were the sole one we trusted, on the boiling hours of the shinny days. help us.
> Wow
> ....
> ...
> ..
> .
> 
> I hadn't seen such a thing in my whole life guys.
> That was definitely something worth seeing.
> extraordinary.





That was like seeing hell before death .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> salam agha tabrik  movafagh bashin
> 
> az daneshgah razi kermanshah ham bordin  ?
> 
> @spiderkiller agha shoma ham nisti k dadash , mashghool darsa ie ?


salam dadash haman. sharmande emrooz postet ro didam. vallah dars ke na man tipam be dars nemikhore vali project ha sangin shode in akhare termi kheili gir shodam. merc khabar gerefty 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if any one can hear me, but I will not lose my hope.
> I can see the Armageddon is starting to happen, here in Tehran.
> Hope you guys all a happy ending.
> Hey lord, we believed you and trusted you on the darkest hours of the breezing night, you were the sole one we trusted, on the boiling hours of the shinny days. help us.
> Wow
> ....
> ...
> ..
> .
> 
> I hadn't seen such a thing in my whole life guys.
> That was definitely something worth seeing.
> extraordinary.


comparing to what happens in khuzestan every year this was just a breeze

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

*HAARP*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if any one can hear me, but I will not lose my hope.
> I can see the Armageddon is starting to happen, here in Tehran.
> Hope you guys all a happy ending.
> Hey lord, we believed you and trusted you on the darkest hours of the breezing night, you were the sole one we trusted, on the boiling hours of the shinny days. help us.
> Wow
> ....
> ...
> ..
> .
> 
> I hadn't seen such a thing in my whole life guys.
> That was definitely something worth seeing.
> extraordinary.



What was it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

*5 dead, 13 injured!*



Hazzy997 said:


> What was it?




















"This is like an apocalyptic Hollywood movie," a woman running into a shop in the capital's central business district to escape the gales told a reporter seconds after the storm hit.

Tehran sandstorm kills four people | World news | theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@iranigirl2 

Speedy recovery to Iranians...

Although I wouldn't say this is apocalyptic my friend. This is nothing close to what we'll see on Dooms Day. And war is a lot worse than this. 

Be tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

ای ایران said:


> Brothers, you should all read this to understand more about why Iran is faced with cross-border terrorism from Pakistan in Sistan-o Balouchestan province: Who’s Killing Pakistan’s Shia and Why?
> 
> Also take a look at the profiles of the five Taliban terrorist leaders that the Americans have released from Guantanamo in exchange for Sgt Bowe Bergdahl:
> 
> *Mohammad Fazl*_ served as the Taliban's deputy defence minister during America's _military campaign_ in 2001. Accused of possible war crimes, including the murder of thousands of Shia Muslims._
> 
> *Khirullah Khairkhwa*_ was a senior Taliban official serving as interior minister and governor of Herat, Afghanistan's third largest city. Alleged to have had direct links to Osama bin Laden._
> 
> *Abdul Haq Wasiq*_ was the Taliban's deputy minister of intelligence. Said to have been central in forming alliances with other Islamic fundamentalist groups to fight against US and coalition forces._
> 
> *Mullah Norullah Noori*_ was a senior Taliban military commander and a governor. Also accused of being involved in the mass killings of Shia Muslims._
> 
> *Mohammad Nabi Omari*_ held multiple Taliban leadership roles, including chief of security. Alleged to have been involved in attacks against US and coalition forces._
> 
> *BBC News - US 'received Qatar assurances' on Afghan prisoner deal*


interesting, this shows what america is planning for future in this region........


----------



## MOHSENAM

iranigirl2 said:


> *5 dead, 13 injured!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is like an apocalyptic Hollywood movie," a woman running into a shop in the capital's central business district to escape the gales told a reporter seconds after the storm hit.
> 
> Tehran sandstorm kills four people | World news | theguardian.com




OMG


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> OMG



I almost pissed my pants yesterday .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

How could there not be a warning prior to the storm?!! Utter incompetence. Expected I guess. 

I read that this came from Iraq. How hard is it to issue a weather watch a few hours before? It's not like this is traveling at the speed of light ffs.


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> I almost pissed my pants yesterday .


man ba dustam zadam park kheyli hal dad ajab badi bud 
I enjoyed the storm  today we will have the storm too I hope nothing happen...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> How could there not be a warning prior to the storm?!! Utter incompetence. Expected I guess.
> 
> I read that this came from Iraq. How hard is it to issue a weather watch a few hours before? It's not like this is traveling at the speed of light ffs.


Yo can't say there wasn't an alarm, it was issued after the incident though. 
The question is, Who is gonna issue the alarm? A bunch of retarded primitives on the national weather forecast organization?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Yo can't say there wasn't an alarm, it was issued after the incident though.
> The question is, Who is gonna issue the alarm? A bunch of retarded primitives on the national weather forecast organization?


Everything about the regime is primitive, so obviously the country is primitive too. Shows how much human life is valued in the Islamic Republic.

Every airport has its own weather tracking station (for obvious reasons) and so they all knew about the storm, the military must have known about it, the Iranian Meteorological Organization obviously knew about it... I can go on and on. They had hours to tell the public that a sand storm is approaching Tehran, but nobody did. A once in a thousand year sandstorm has just entered Iran from Iraq and is traveling towards one of the biggest population centers in the world, the capital of the country, and nobody bothers to issue a warning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If the US military, or any other half descent military, decides to invade, they will hit multiple corners of the country at the same time to cut communication, transport routes and access. If they're not even able to mobilize the people of the capital and get them ready before a major storm hits, how are they able to defend the country against anyone? The answer is obvious, but many hezbollahi olaghs here worship the akhoonds like they're gods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

lol does anything work properly in Iran? Serious question. 

*18 میلیارد دلار جریمه ایران در حکمیت قرارداد کرسنت*


محمد رضا نعمت زاده، وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت ایران گفت که ایران در حکمیت پرونده کرسنت به 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه محکوم شده است. 

نعمت زاده این سخنان را روز یکشنبه 1 ژوئن در جلسه معارفه یکی از معاونان خود و در گفتگو با خبرنگاران بیان داشت. 

قرارداد گازی کرسنت، در سال 2002 میلادی بین شرکت ملی نفت ایران و شرکت اماراتی کرسنت برای صدور گازه میدان سلمان به این کشور به امضا رسید. بر اساس این قرارداد قرار بود که گاز میدان سلمان از سال 2005 به کشور امارات صادر شود. 

اما این قرارداد هرگز اجرایی نشد، و طرف اماراتی قرارداد ضمن ادعای خسارت پرونده را برای حکمیت به دیوان عدالت بین المللی لاهه ارجاع داد. 

نعمت زاده گفت: "علیرغم اینکه بارها از طریق برخی کانال*ها، برگزاری دادگاه کرسنت را که به ضرر ایران تمام می شد، عقب انداختم اما بالاخره دادگاه ایران را به پرداخت 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه محکوم کرد." 

او در باره قرارداد گازی کرسنت گفت: "نه تنها ایران عایدی از فروش گازش نداشت، بلکه محکوم به پرداخت 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه هم شد." 

قرارداد کرسنت به یکی از اختلافات میان جناحهای تندرو و میانه رو در دولت ایران تبدیل شده و هر یک از دو طرف دیگری را مسئول اجرایی نشدن این قرارداد گازی و محکومیت ایران در دادگاه لاهه معرفی می کند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

*get ready for evening*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Everything about the regime is primitive, so obviously the country is primitive too. Shows how much human life is valued in the Islamic Republic.
> 
> Every airport has its own weather tracking station (for obvious reasons) and so they all knew about the storm, the military must have known about it, the Iranian Meteorological Organization obviously knew about it... I can go on and on. They had hours to tell the public that a sand storm is approaching Tehran, but nobody did. A once in a thousand year sandstorm has just entered Iran from Iraq and is traveling towards one of the biggest population centers in the world, the capital of the country, and nobody bothers to issue a warning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If the US military, or any other half descent military, decides to invade, they will hit multiple corners of the country at the same time to cut communication, transport routes and access. If they're not even able to mobilize the people of the capital and get them ready before a major storm hits, how are they able to defend the country against anyone? The answer is obvious, but many hezbollahi olaghs here worship the akhoonds like they're gods.


Out of any kinda discussion you are jumping like a breeches elastic into akhoond topic, man.
have you ever heard that story?
یه بار یه آخونده با یه طرف عارفه داشتن از یه دشتی رد می شدن رسیدن به یه رودخونه بزرگ اومدن رد شن دیدن یه دختره خوشگل نمی تونه از رودخونه رد شه طرف عارفه می ره دختره رو بغل می کنه اونور رودخونه می زاره زمین بعدشم به راهشون ادامه می دن به نزدیکیای شهرشون که می رسن آخونده دیگه نمی تونه تحمل کنه رو می کنه به عارفه می گه دوست من شما حیا نکردی اون دختر نامحرم رو بغل کردی ؟ عارفه می گه من دختر رو بغل کردم اونور رودخونه گذاشتم زمین تو که از اون موقع تا حالا بغلش کردی هنوزم زمینش نذاشتی.
hala in shode mesal shoma va in akhoonda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

iranigirl2 said:


> *HAARP*


HAARP? Are you serious?


----------



## rahi2357

@Serpentine 





( godzilla vs LOOLOO )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iranwillrise

One day a huge storm will take away akhoond and their ideology.
@Abii don't forget what happened in bam..always incompetent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

BTW

Well, can’t use HAARP as the ultimate excuse anymore. It’s closed. | Doubtful News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@iranigirl2

vaghan haarp bud?
mishe ye zare tozih bedi age momkene,ya man emailamo midam tu email behem begu.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> lol does anything work properly in Iran? Serious question.
> 
> *18 میلیارد دلار جریمه ایران در حکمیت قرارداد کرسنت*
> 
> 
> محمد رضا نعمت زاده، وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت ایران گفت که ایران در حکمیت پرونده کرسنت به 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه محکوم شده است.
> 
> نعمت زاده این سخنان را روز یکشنبه 1 ژوئن در جلسه معارفه یکی از معاونان خود و در گفتگو با خبرنگاران بیان داشت.
> 
> قرارداد گازی کرسنت، در سال 2002 میلادی بین شرکت ملی نفت ایران و شرکت اماراتی کرسنت برای صدور گازه میدان سلمان به این کشور به امضا رسید. بر اساس این قرارداد قرار بود که گاز میدان سلمان از سال 2005 به کشور امارات صادر شود.
> 
> اما این قرارداد هرگز اجرایی نشد، و طرف اماراتی قرارداد ضمن ادعای خسارت پرونده را برای حکمیت به دیوان عدالت بین المللی لاهه ارجاع داد.
> 
> نعمت زاده گفت: "علیرغم اینکه بارها از طریق برخی کانال*ها، برگزاری دادگاه کرسنت را که به ضرر ایران تمام می شد، عقب انداختم اما بالاخره دادگاه ایران را به پرداخت 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه محکوم کرد."
> 
> او در باره قرارداد گازی کرسنت گفت: "نه تنها ایران عایدی از فروش گازش نداشت، بلکه محکوم به پرداخت 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه هم شد."
> 
> قرارداد کرسنت به یکی از اختلافات میان جناحهای تندرو و میانه رو در دولت ایران تبدیل شده و هر یک از دو طرف دیگری را مسئول اجرایی نشدن این قرارداد گازی و محکومیت ایران در دادگاه لاهه معرفی می کند.



Crescent deal is a good example of how the system works. the gas price was 40 dollars for each 1000 m^3, which is 1/10 of the price of exported Russian gas to Europe(average 400$). They clearly agreed such a deal with big bribes. Otherwise no one would have signed it. Then Ahmadinejad gang, canceled the deal, because the deal was in hands of Rafsanjani gang. Now, the gas of Salman field is being burnt with no export, and they need to pay 18 billion dollars fine. 
@Abii 
PS. They were lucky, since estimates were saying that the penalty would be around 35 billion $.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Their stupidity doesn't know any bounds I guess.
> 
> Every time you think they've outdone themselves and they can't possibly get any lower, they pull a fast one on you and go 10 levels lower in a blink of an eye. Bunch of retards.


What else do you expect when the country is run for a century by bunch of people who only know (zaraba zarabaa zarabou ...) and arabic grammar in a rookie level or they are only bunch of simple military staff? seriously, what they know about the modern world? politics and economics are considered as sciences in the modern world, while in Iran, Khomeini was saying that"Eghtesaad maal e khar hast"



Abii said:


> In shasgoolo negah!
> 
> Emailamo midam az Haarp begoo!!!



LOL, ba'zi oghaat fekr mikonam ke inhaa nakone jeddi jeddi daaran hame ra osgol mikonan va khodeshoun vaghean in ghadr ham shasgool nistand. Anyway, Shaayad ham yek agenda ye dige i daareh, va email ra baraaye oun mikhaad?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

separatists? 

‫کرماشان کوردستانه و زمانی کوردی پێناسەمانه | Facebook‬


----------



## rmi5

Al-Kurdi said:


> separatists?
> 
> ‫کرماشان کوردستانه و زمانی کوردی پێناسەمانه | Facebook‬


It is in Kurdish language, and I can't read it. what does it say?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

rmi5 said:


> It is in Kurdish language, and I can't read it. what does it say?



People's reaction after Shahram Nazeri sang two patriotic Kurdish songs in a recent concert in Kermashan. Kurds from Kermashan but also other areas have started posting pictures of themselves with the texts " I am Kermashani, I don't know Farsi" or "I am son of Kurd, I don't know Farsi"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Are these two songs some sort of special for kurds? 
BTW, do you know Erfan Ghanei? He has some accusations about komeleh and democrats, in which I want to know your opinion about them.



Al-Kurdi said:


> People's reaction after Shahram Nazeri sang two patriotic Kurdish songs in a recent concert in Kermashan. Kurds from Kermashan but also other areas have started posting pictures of themselves with the texts " I am Kermashani, I don't know Farsi" or "I am son of Kurd, I don't know Farsi"


----------



## mohsen

جریمه ۱۸ میلیارد دلاری ایران در پرونده کرسنت حقیقت دارد؟ 

وزیر صنعت معدن و تجارت از جریمه ۱۸ میلیارد دلاری ایران در پرونده کرسنت از سوی دادگاه لاهه خبر داده بود و رئیس کمیسیون انرژی مجلس نیز که در دوران دولت نهم وزیر نفت بوده با ابراز بی اطلاعی از این رای تاکید کرده مجلس بارها خواسته موضوع کرسنت را گام به گام پیگیری کند اما برخی مانع شدند و حالا خودشان باید پاسخ بدهند.



اعلام نظرمحمدرضا نعمت زاده وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت درباره ماجرای پرونده کرسنت در مراسم تودیع و معارفه رئیس سازمان گسترش و نوسازی صنایع ایران و تاکید وی مبنی بر اینکه بارها از طریق برخی کانال ها، برگزاری دادگاه کرسنت را که به ضرر ایران بوده به عقب انداخته، نشان می دهد که خسارت این قرار داد ابعاد تازه ای پیدا کرده است.

پیش از این نیز علیرضا زاکانی نماینده تهران و رئیس کمیته پیگیری قراردادهای نفتی مجلس در آستانه پایان مهلت ارائه گزارش ایران در این باره گفته بود که این پرونده در لاهه با موضوع فساد در حال رسیدگی است و ما امروز در حال دست برداشتن از اعتراض به حق ضایع شده خود درباره فساد در این قرارداد هستیم و در صورت محکوم شدن ایران در داوری کرسنت، دولت باید بین 8 تا 35 میلیارد دلار خسارت و غرامت به طرف مقابل پرداخت کند.

بر مبنای این قرارداد صادرات گاز به امارات با امضای قراردادی بین شرکت کرسنت پترولیوم و شرکت ملی نفت ایران از مذاکرات شفاهی سالهای 1997 تا 2000 به قراردادی رسمی در سال 2001 رسید و با نام قرارداد کرسنت به منظور فروش گاز ترش فرآوری نشده میدان سلمان به مدت 25 سال به کشور امارات تنظیم و درابتدای دولت هشتم به امضا رسید تا نقطه عطف تجارت گازی ایران باشد.

قرارداد کرسنت که مقرر بود از پایان سال 2005 میلادی اجرایی شود با دلایل ارائه شده از سوی دیوان محاسبات کشور متوقف شد و در طول سالهای گذشته همواره پرونده آن باز بوده و حتی خبرهایی از ارسال این پرونده به دادگاه بین المللی لاهه و شکایت اماراتی ها بابت تأخیر در اجرای قراردادی رسمی و زیانی که به تجارت گاز امارات وارد شده وجود داشت. ازطرف دیگر برخی مقامات ایران در دولت اصلاحات و دولت های نهم و حتی دهم اجرای این قرارداد را در منافات با منافع ملی عنوان کرده بودند.

اگرچه 3 سال پیش عنوان شد پرونده قرارداد کرسنت دیگر بسته شده اما پیگیر بودن اماراتی ها برای به جریان افتادن این پرونده وروشن نبودن ابهامات این پرونده پس از 12 سال حالا خبر از حکم دادگاه لاهه در مورد این قرارداد می دهد.

مسعود میرکاظمی در گفت وگو با تسنیم در همین زمینه اظهار داشته که به وزیر نفت نامه ای نوشته شده تا که آخرین لایحه ای که به دادگاه لاهه ارسال شده به مجلس داده شود تا مجلس در جریان محتوای آن قرار گیرد.

وی گفته که مجلس می خواسته موضوع کرسنت را گام به گام پیگیری کند اما برخی مانع شدند وحالا هم خودشان بیایند پاسخ دهند.

نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس نهم با اشاره به این که اعلام شده موضوع کرسنت نباید پیگیری شود، گفت: پس از آن ما پیگیری نکردیم، در حال حاضر هم خودشان باید پاسخگوی موضوع کرسنت باشند چرا که آنها در جریان هستند.

وی در ادامه یاد آور شده که باید دید اظهارات وزیر صنعت در مورد محکومیت ایران در پرونده کرسنت تا چه حد صحت دارد، چون تا این لحظه هیچ اطلاعی از صحت یا عدم صحت این مسئله وجود ندارد.

وزیر نفت دولت نهم گفته بگذارید ببینیم این مسئله به کجا می رسد و اگر موضوع جریمه ایران صحت داشته باشد، مسئله کرسنت را از حالت امنیتی خارج می کنیم و در صحن علنی مجلس به آن می پردازیم.

میر کاظمی افزود: دولت مسئول پیگیری و رسیدگی به این مسئله بوده و باید پاسخگوی نتایج باشد و مجلس نیز در صورت لزوم طرح سوال از دولت را در برنامه خود قرار می دهد.

از سوی دیگر مدیر روابط عمومی وزارت صنعت و معدن و تجارت نیز در واکنش به اظهارات نعمت زاده اعلام کرده که رأی نهایی پرونده کرسنت هنوز صادر نشده است.

اکبر نعمت اللهی در گفتگو با «نسیم» تاکید کرده اگر رأیی صادر می شد بی شک در رسانه های بین المللی منعکس می شد.

اکبر نعمت اللهی در واکنش به اظهار نظر وزیر صنعت مبنی بر محکومیت 18 میلیارد دلاری ایران در پرونده کرسنت، اعلام کرد: پیگیری این پرونده بر عهده وزارت نفت و شورای عالی امنیت ملی است بر همین اساس هر گونه اطلاع رسانی در این رابطه باید از طریق این دستگاه های متولی صورت گیرد و این قضیه ارتباطی به وزارت صنعت ندارد.

روز گذشته وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت دولت یازدهم در اینباره اعلام کرده بود که"علیرغم اینکه بارها از طریق برخی کانال ها، برگزاری دادگاه کرسنت را که به ضرر ایران تمام می شد، عقب انداختم اما بالاخره دادگاه، ایران را به پرداخت 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه محکوم کرد. برهمین اساس، نه تنها ایران عایدی از فروش گازش نداشت، بلکه محکوم به پرداخت 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه هم شد."

روابط عمومی وزارت صنعت، معدن وتجارت نیز در گفتگو با نسیم اظهارات نعمت زاده درباره کرسنت را "بیان خاطرات" دانسته وگفته وزیر،اطلاعی از نتیجه نهایی محکومیت پرونده "کرسنت" نداشته و تنها به خاطراتی از این پرونده اشاره کرده است.

-----------------
این وسط دلسوزی این دو تا دایه مهربان تر از مادر (ترول) رو کجای دلمون بذاریم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> na knob inja hame chio nemishe goft age bege shoma farda tu sheypur mikonin bar zede iran migin.mano che be in harfa sad hezar ta dokhtar tehran rikhte shoma fekrretun kharab va marize.vaghan mokhetun moshkel dare.badam inja engar ghablana pm bud alan nist.
> 
> 
> @Abii
> man toro sendamam hesab nemikonam mano quote nakon dafeye bad har chi fosh az dahanam dar biad behet migam.
> ba mazerat az dustan.



LOL, agha, aslan negaraan nabaash. age bekhaad kasi be akhoundaa gir bede, har rouz enghadr gand baalaa miyaarand, ke hich vaght souzheh kam nemiyaareh  
Anyway, baad va toufaan ke shod, naterkidi?  yeho baad nabaradet biyaaratet inja rou saremoun kharaab beshi.


----------



## ResurgentIran

I thought @Serpentine made perfectly clear that separatism talk is not allowed in the chill thread.
How dense are you people that you cant seem to get it through your thick skulls?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> LOL, agha, aslan negaraan nabaash. age bekhaad kasi be akhoundaa gir bede, har rouz enghadr gand baalaa miyaarand, ke hich vaght souzheh kam nemiyaareh
> Anyway, baad va toufaan ke shod, naterkidi?  yeho baad nabaradet biyaaratet inja rou saremoun kharaab beshi.


pas boro kenar ke daram miam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ResurgentIran said:


> I thought @Serpentine made perfectly clear that separatism talk is not allowed in the chill thread.
> How dense are you people that you cant seem to get it through your thick skulls?


1) Serpentine does not own this forum, Webmaster does
2) Serpentine can talk on his own, an alive person does not need lawyer, as you say in Farsi
3) Sharing Shahram Nazeri videos is not separatism. even if it was, it was not against any of forum rules. read forum rules yourself to understand it. Anyway, your harsh response to only sharing a video shows how insecure you are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

bazam dare bade shadid miad.
edit:
ghat shod pari ruzi 100 barabare in shadid tar bud.

man raftam bekhabam omidvaram dobare davaye race va nejad pish nayad.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> 1) Serpentine does not own this forum, Webmaster does
> 2) Serpentine can talk on his own, an alive person does not need lawyer, as you say in Farsi
> 3) Sharing Shahram Nazeri videos is not separatism. even if it was, it was not against any of forum rules. read forum rules yourself to understand it. Anyway, your harsh response to only sharing a video shows how insecure you are



آقا، شما را از ذهن خود هستند. مرغ و اردک وجود دارد. در همه جا.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

rmi5 said:


> 1) Serpentine does not own this forum, Webmaster does
> 2) Serpentine can talk on his own, an alive person does not need lawyer, as you say in Farsi
> 3) Sharing Shahram Nazeri videos is not separatism. even if it was, it was not against any of forum rules. read forum rules yourself to understand it. Anyway, your harsh response to only sharing a video shows how insecure you are



Wasnt talking about the video. The word was mentioned it the context of some facebook page.
And just lol @ you. I have you seen repeatedly speaking against Kurds when it comes to Turkey.

Now some Kurd enter the thread and talks about Kurdish separatism in Iran, then you accomodate and you go thanking his posts. 

Seriously, this is called Iranian chill thread. But by your own accord you dont see yourself as Iranian. And the fact that you just post a bunch of political stuff and mention akhood, mullah in 70 percent of your posts. In a chill thread.
So what are you even doing here? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> bazam dare bade shadid miad.


LOL, seft zamin ra bechasb ke baad nabaradet. 
shoma ha ham khodetoun ra alaki chos mikonid, 2 ta nesfeh baad ke inhame baazi dar aavordan nadaare


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> آقا، شما را از ذهن خود هستند. مرغ و اردک وجود دارد. در همه جا.



Your sentence is a complete utter non-sense.  But, it's a good start.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Your sentence is a complete utter non-sense.  But, it's a good start.



All I remember is that I wrote something about chickens and ducks. Did it translate correctly?? 



ResurgentIran said:


> rmi5 feels the same way about Kurds as you do. Trust me, Ive seen his posts. He has repeatadly said he dislike Erdogan for being friendier with Kurds. So he is anti-Kurd, dont worry.
> But suddenly when the Al-Kurdi (who is not Iranian Kurd) enters the thread which is first post is about a facebook separatist page, rmi5 gets all lovey dovy. lol



Your avatar is the epitome of separatism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Its such a sick mentality. All I see from these garbage people are words like "farsi, Kurdish dogs" and always talking about turkic this turkic that. rmi5 used to be normal member at first. I dont know what happened to him. Now I see him on a frequent basis saying stuff like "the farsis, the farsi mod Serpentine" yadi yada.
> 
> They claim we are racist. Which is so rich, since I have never seen such extreme ethnic chauvinism as much as I have seen from some of these turks.



I don't like it when words are thrown around like that. It reminds me of a Jewish poster who was threw around 'Palestinian animals'. 

He was really fun but sick though.


----------



## rmi5

ResurgentIran said:


> There is no land of Turks in our country. Nor is there land of Kurds or land of Persians. There is land of Iranians.
> Maybe boring to you, but thats the way it is.
> 
> This whole thread is boring. Its supposed to be chill thread, but rmi5 makes it anything but.
> He needs another tread ban. lol


I thought that you have already understood how your mods ban on my account got removed by his bosses? 
Anyway, Webmaster and admins have understood what type of moderation is going on in this section. So, do not have much high hopes that your mod could easily ban anyone based on racial reasons again.
Anyway, @Serpentine , I have heard multiple times that you are complaining about having too much work and less free time for the forum. Why don't you resign?


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> I thought that you have already understood that how your mods ban on my account got removed by his bosses?
> Anyway, Webmaster and admins have understood what type of moderation is going on in this section. So, do not have much high hopes that your mod could easily ban anyone based on racial reasons again.
> Anyway, @Serpentine , I have heard multiple times that you are complaining about having too much work and less free time for the forum. Why don't you resign?


webmaster baraye inke khodshirini kone az in kara ziad mikone.asan emaliesho gozashte kesayi ke ban shodan behesh email bedan va isshhun dar hagheshun bazl o bakhshesh kone va ye chand vaghti zoodtar lifteshun kone.


----------



## ResurgentIran

rmi5 said:


> I thought that you have already understood how your mods ban on my account got removed by his bosses?
> Anyway, Webmaster and admins have understood what type of moderation is going on in this section. So, do not have much high hopes that your mod could easily ban anyone based on racial reasons again.
> Anyway, @Serpentine , I have heard multiple times that you are complaining about having too much work and less free time for the forum. Why don't you resign?



If anything, Serpentine was way too nice.
Personally I would have given you a permanent ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> webmaster baraye inke khodshirini kone az in kara ziad mikone.asan emaliesho gozashte kesayi ke ban shodan behesh email bedan.


Anyway, kaar e dorosti anjaam daad. albatteh man email nazadam, yek seri az a'zaaye torkiye i, touye GHQ, chand ta thread baaz kardand va be ban shodan e man e'teraaz kardand. ensaafan, kaamelan mozhek va naa'aadelaaneh man ra ban karde boud. Anyway, hattaa shoma ham ke hezbollahi hasti, ba moderation e mod e irani moshkel daari. in shekl az moderation, ke mobtani bar bi ghaanouni hast, faghat member ha ra be joun e hamdige mindaaze va doshmani ijaad misheh. ettefaaghan ghablan ke mod e irani kam tar active boud, ma kam tar moshkel daashtim. hattaa ma ba hezbollahi ha, be hich vajh, inghadr tou forum dargiri nadaashtim. mitouni az haman, s00r3na va baghiye ham beporsi. be nazar e man, be onvaan e yeki az senior member haye irani, dar kenaar soheil va abii, be salaah e khod e serpentine va baghiyeh hast ke este'faa bede.



ResurgentIran said:


> If anything, Serpentine was way too nice.
> Personally I would have given you a permanent ban.


LOL, who are you? don't waste my time.
BTW, FYI int'l mod has no power to issue permanent ban.


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> If anything, Serpentine was way too nice.
> Personally I would have given you a permanent ban.



LOL

Vote for me for the Arab mod. Bleeeeeez.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, kaar e dorosti anjaam daad. albatteh man email nazadam, yek seri az a'zaaye torkiye i, touye GHQ, chand ta thread baaz kardand va be ban shodan e man e'teraaz kardand. ensaafan, kaamelan mozhek va naa'aadelaaneh man ra ban karde boud. Anyway, hattaa shoma ham ke hezbollahi hasti, ba moderation e mod e irani moshkel daari. in shekl az moderation, ke mobtani bar bi ghaanouni hast, faghat member ha ra be joun e hamdige mindaaze va doshmani ijaad misheh. ettefaaghan ghablan ke mod e irani kam tar active boud, ma kam tar moshkel daashtim. mitouni az haman, soheil va baghiye ham beporsi. be nazar e man, be onvaan e yek senior member haye irani, dar kenaar soheil va abii, be salaah e khod e serpentine va baghiyeh hast ke este'faa bede.
> 
> 
> LOL, who are you? don't waste my time.





man hich moshkeili nadarm ,un turkam bayad ye haeli beyne Turk budan va zede irani va separatist budan ghael beshan.


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL
> 
> Vote for me for the Arab mod. Bleeeeeez.



I would vote for blackeagle


----------



## Falcon29

@rmi5 

You're going to pay for that. 

@ResurgentIran 


This separatist is an Iran-hater who floods every thread with Iran bashing while trying to retain his laughable 'Iranian' identity. He should mind his own business in his own nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> man hich moshkeili nadarm ,un turkam bayad ye haeli beyne Turk budan va zede irani va separatist budan ghael beshan.


ya'ni chi haael ghaael beshan? ghaziyeh kheyli vaazeh hast. mardom age az yek system raazi nabaashand, sa'y mikonand ke oun system ra jaaygozin konan. age gorouh e ghomi ye dige i ham baashand, tamaayol be joda shodan peyda mikonand. kojaaye in baraaye to ajib hast? vaghti har rouz bebini ke oun taraf e marz, ham ghomi haat daarand pishraft mikonand, vali to nemitouni hattaa bachchat ra beferesti be madrese be zabaan e khodesh, khob entezaar daari che ettefaaghi biyofte?



Hazzy997 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> You're going to pay for that.



Then I would vote for 500. After all, he is a semite as Al-hasani says.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, @Serpentine , I have heard multiple times that you are complaining about having too much work and less free time for the forum. Why don't you resign?



Mods are not supposed to always have free time for the forum and I have managed the section properly despite being busy in last weeks.

I'm going through some discussions to introduce another mod for this section who will be able to deal with trolls more properly and to have more free time.




rmi5 said:


> Anyway, kaar e dorosti anjaam daad. albatteh man email nazadam, yek seri az a'zaaye torkiye i, touye GHQ, chand ta thread baaz kardand va be ban shodan e man e'teraaz kardand. ensaafan, kaamelan mozhek va naa'aadelaaneh man ra ban karde boud. Anyway, hattaa shoma ham ke hezbollahi hasti, ba moderation e mod e irani moshkel daari. in shekl az moderation, ke mobtani bar bi ghaanouni hast, faghat member ha ra be joun e hamdige mindaaze va doshmani ijaad misheh. ettefaaghan ghablan ke mod e irani kam tar active boud, ma kam tar moshkel daashtim. hattaa ma ba hezbollahi ha, be hich vajh, inghadr tou forum dargiri nadaashtim. mitouni az haman, s00r3na va baghiye ham beporsi. be nazar e man, be onvaan e yeki az senior member haye irani, dar kenaar soheil va abii, be salaah e khod e serpentine va baghiyeh hast ke este'faa bede.



No, you and all others received infractions because you deserved it. I think it's like tenth time that I make it clear that separatist content is not allowed here, because it always leads to flaming and a troll war which will deprive other good members of having a troll-less discussion and thread. If you don't like to leave it, take it to other sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Mods are not supposed to always have free time for the forum and I have managed the section properly despite being busy in last weeks.
> 
> I'm going through some discussions to introduce another mod for this section who will be able to deal with trolls more properly and to have more free time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Make me the mod, I promise you I will rule with an iron fist and everybody will display the utmost rational behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

@Serpentine
take it easy man if someone can not learn sth is not your problem and i don't think a mod should be online 24 hours a day. and i'm sure still most of iranians are ok with your management . personally i think you are a moderate guy and the best choice.

@rmi5
hi. how you doing? no offence but when your flag is sth else (sounds you don't know yourself iranian anymore) isn't it better to let the iranians talk about management of their own part?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Mods are not supposed to always have free time for the forum and I have managed the section properly despite being busy in last weeks.
> 
> I'm going through some discussions to introduce another mod for this section who will be able to deal with trolls more properly and to have more free time.


You need to have a break. It is the best decision for all of us. FYI, I also recently suggested choosing another mod to Webmaster as well, and asked him to choose @Abii for this job. I am telling it to you now, that you don't again complain about me talking on your behind, anymore. 


> No, you and all others received infractions because you deserved it. I think it's like tenth time that I make it clear that separatist content is not allowed here, because it always leads to flaming and a troll war which will deprive other good members of having a troll-less discussion and thread. If you don't like to leave it, take it to other sections.


This section should not have any other different rules from other sections. the moderation should be the same in all sections. BTW, we all know that what people post valuable posts, and who are trolling, and you always stand with which side. Anyway, I hope you do the resign process and helping Webmaster to choose a new one as soon as you could, since it would save more of your reputation for yourself and other members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> You need to have a break. It is the best decision for all of us. FYI, I also recently suggested choosing another mod to Webmaster as well, and asked him to choose @Abii for this job. I am telling it to you now, that you don't again complain about me talking on your behind, anymore.



Members who frequently receive infractions or get banned are not suitable for mod position.



rmi5 said:


> This section should not have any other different rules from other sections. the moderation should be the same in all sections. BTW, we all know that what people post valuable posts, and who are trolling, and you always stand with which side. Anyway, I hope you do the resign process and helping Webmaster to choose a new one as soon as you could, since it would save more of your reputation for yourself and other members.



The rules are not different here. Any post that leads to trolling/flame war/provokes other members is against forum rules and should be dealt with. Ask @Kaan to guide you about this. He won't allow Kurdish separatist content either. There is no point in defending what you have done wrong any further.

I know why you insist on me resigning so much, but first : majority of the members should agree on any new mod 2.Only because you don't like a mod doesn't mean he should be changed 3. If I resign,, it would be for personal reasons and the new mod won't be any different in dealing with violations.

PS: You should also read this:

Crackdown on staff abuse!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> The rules are not different here. Any post that leads to trolling/flame war/provokes other members is against forum rules and should be dealt with. Ask @Kaan to guide you about this. He won't allow Kurdish separatist content either. There is no point in defending what you have done wrong any further.
> 
> I know why you insist on me resigning so much, but first : majority of the members should agree on any new mod 2.Only because you don't like a mod doesn't mean he should be changed 3. If I resign,, it would be for personal reasons and the new mod won't be any different in dealing with violations.



What do I need to do to become the Arab mod? 

On a serious note, your moderation is balanced and well timed. I never felt any bias obstruct your role as a fair moderator. You allow all angles of the spectrum. And when we call on you to moderate you usually get the thread back on track without giving infractions. Only when people take it far do you do so. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> What do I need to do to become the Arab mod?
> 
> On a serious note, your moderation is balanced and well timed. I never felt any bias obstruct your role as a fair moderator. You allow all angles of the spectrum. And when we call on you to moderate you usually get the thread back on track without giving infractions. Only when people take it far do you do so. Appreciate it.



Thanks for your compliment.

As far as I know, there is no plan for introducing any new Int'l mod for other sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@WebMaster 

Make me the Arab mod, I'll cook biryani on a weekly basis for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hazzy997 said:


> Make me the Arab mod, I'll cook biryani on a weekly basis for you.




Oooops I did not see your post and after my post I saw it.


----------



## The SiLent crY

ResurgentIran said:


> I thought @Serpentine made perfectly clear that separatism talk is not allowed in the chill thread.
> How dense are you people that you cant seem to get it through your thick skulls?



He did , Some people aren't tired of getting banned again and again .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> He did , Some people aren't tired of getting banned again and again .


Am I good for being mod?


Gilamard said:


> LOL, nice joke


boro bezar bad biad baba joke mikhay boro site jokestan


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Mods are not supposed to always have free time for the forum and I have managed the section properly despite being busy in last weeks.
> 
> I'm going through some discussions to introduce another mod for this section who will be able to deal with trolls more properly and to have more free time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you and all others received infractions because you deserved it. I think it's like tenth time that I make it clear that separatist content is not allowed here, because it always leads to flaming and a troll war which will deprive other good members of having a troll-less discussion and thread. If you don't like to leave it, take it to other sections.



You were chosen by Iranian members and have their support . There is no need to introduce another mod my friend .

Keep doing your job like the way you've done in the past 1 and half year .



rmi5 said:


> You need to have a break. It is the best decision for all of us. FYI, I also recently suggested choosing another mod to Webmaster as well, and asked him to choose @Abii for this job. I am telling it to you now, that you don't again complain about me talking on your behind, anymore.
> 
> This section should not have any other different rules from other sections. the moderation should be the same in all sections. BTW, we all know that what people post valuable posts, and who are trolling, and you always stand with which side. Anyway, I hope you do the resign process and helping Webmaster to choose a new one as soon as you could, since it would save more of your reputation for yourself and other members.



Hi .

You're not an Iranian according to your flag . So let Iranians decide here.

Thanks .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

So @Serpentine is the best choice.
He is the best but sometimes busy.


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> So @Serpentine is the best choice.
> He is the best but sometimes busy.



Infact he is the only suitable choice .

BTW , He is a human who has a normal life .



MOHSENAM said:


> Am I good for being mod?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Serpentine said:


> Members who frequently receive infractions or get banned are not suitable for mod position.
> 
> 
> 
> The rules are not different here. Any post that leads to trolling/flame war/provokes other members is against forum rules and should be dealt with. Ask @Kaan to guide you about this. He won't allow Kurdish separatist content either. There is no point in defending what you have done wrong any further.
> 
> I know why you insist on me resigning so much, but first : majority of the members should agree on any new mod 2.Only because you don't like a mod doesn't mean he should be changed 3. If I resign,, it would be for personal reasons and the new mod won't be any different in dealing with violations.
> 
> PS: You should also read this:
> 
> Crackdown on staff abuse!


I decided to let the pkk separatist guy discuss freely as long as he follows the rules because I know that we can debate him and win. Another reason why is because we are fighting a propaganda war aswell so if I banned him it would make it look like us turks are censoring him thus giving the separatist a victory.

I also dont allow political discussions in the tea house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> I decided to let the pkk separatist guy discuss freely as long as he follows the rules because I know that we can debate him and win. Another reason why is because we are fighting a propaganda war aswell so if I banned him it would make it look like us turks are censoring him thus giving the separatist a victory.
> 
> I also dont allow political discussions in the tea house.


Yes, exactly. That's a reasonable policy.
BTW, for the information of Iranians, there is already a thread for political discussions in Turkish section, and all political discussions are directed to that thread. But, in this section, there is no separate thread for political debates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

rmi5 said:


> Are these two songs some sort of special for kurds?
> BTW, do you know Erfan Ghanei? He has some accusations about komeleh and democrats, in which I want to know your opinion about them.



The Kermashani one by the ex-Peshemerga(Komala) Nasser Rzazi is, the other one Kurdistan ager to nabi is just patriotic. I haven't heard about him, please tell, now if the Persians in here doesn't want any anti hamvatani talks or what they are so sensitive about then PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Members who frequently receive infractions or get banned are not suitable for mod position.
> 
> 
> 
> The rules are not different here. Any post that leads to trolling/flame war/provokes other members is against forum rules and should be dealt with. Ask @Kaan to guide you about this. He won't allow Kurdish separatist content either. There is no point in defending what you have done wrong any further.
> 
> I know why you insist on me resigning so much, but first : majority of the members should agree on any new mod 2.Only because you don't like a mod doesn't mean he should be changed 3. If I resign,, it would be for personal reasons and the new mod won't be any different in dealing with violations.
> 
> PS: You should also read this:
> 
> Crackdown on staff abuse!



@Abii receives infractions, mostly because you are the one who mostly gave him infractions. 
BTW, As Kaan mentioned, there is not any ban on kurdish issue talks in Turkish section, and they have always roamed freely in Turkish sections. We recently had a very heated debate with Al-kurdi as an example.


----------



## Serpentine

Kaan said:


> I decided to let the pkk separatist guy discuss freely as long as he follows the rules because I know that we can debate him and win. Another reason why is because we are fighting a propaganda war aswell so if I banned him it would make it look like us turks are censoring him thus giving the separatist a victory.
> 
> I also dont allow political discussions in the tea house.



It's interesting that you took this decision now, but there is still 1 main differences here:

He is one single guy and no one comes to his support, but separatist discussions in this sections often is followed by flux of Turkish members and ends up in a fight between all Iranians and Turks. Hence, I still can't allow this discussion and it doesn't matter if trolls think they have won or not, what matters is we do our job as moderators which is keeping our sections clean.

I appreciate what you are trying to do in your section, but it won't work here.




rmi5 said:


> @Abii receives infractions, mostly because you are the one who mostly gave him infractions.
> BTW, As Kaan mentioned, there is not any ban on kurdish issue talks in Turkish section, and they have always roamed freely in Turkish sections. We recently had a very heated debate with Al-kurdi as an example.



I think you should stop talking like you actually know what's going on behind the scenes, claiming to know who has received or not received infractions from me and other mods. ask @Abii what percentage of his infractions are given by me, but it wouldn't matter anyway, because even if I gave him all his infractions, it would still be justified because it doesn't matter from which mod you receive infractions.

About the difference of Kurdish discussion, I already explained above.

@rmi5

I posted this link once, here it is again:

Crackdown on staff abuse!

That's the reason your post is deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

Al-Kurdi said:


> The Kermashani one by the ex-Peshemerga(Komala) Nasser Rzazi is, the other one Kurdistan ager to nabi is just patriotic. I haven't heard about him, please tell, now if the Persians in here doesn't want any anti hamvatani talks or what they are so sensitive about then PM.


Thanks for explanation. Unfortunately, the PM system is not currently working. Anyway, there is a kurdish guy, named Erfan Ghanei Fard, who claims to be friends with jalal telebani, and has written the biography of a shah regime officer, named Parviz Sabeti. He claims to be a kurd and able to talk in all different kurdish accents. If you can understand farsi, I can send you his interview, otherwise, let me write what he says for you. Actually, I want to know that how much of his claims are correct in your opinion.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> @Abii receives infractions, mostly because you are the one who mostly gave him infractions.



You're unfair again . Abii receives infraction because he insults people like a piece of cake ,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> جریمه ۱۸ میلیارد دلاری ایران در پرونده کرسنت حقیقت دارد؟
> 
> وزیر صنعت معدن و تجارت از جریمه ۱۸ میلیارد دلاری ایران در پرونده کرسنت از سوی دادگاه لاهه خبر داده بود و رئیس کمیسیون انرژی مجلس نیز که در دوران دولت نهم وزیر نفت بوده با ابراز بی اطلاعی از این رای تاکید کرده مجلس بارها خواسته موضوع کرسنت را گام به گام پیگیری کند اما برخی مانع شدند و حالا خودشان باید پاسخ بدهند.
> 
> 
> 
> اعلام نظرمحمدرضا نعمت زاده وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت درباره ماجرای پرونده کرسنت در مراسم تودیع و معارفه رئیس سازمان گسترش و نوسازی صنایع ایران و تاکید وی مبنی بر اینکه بارها از طریق برخی کانال ها، برگزاری دادگاه کرسنت را که به ضرر ایران بوده به عقب انداخته، نشان می دهد که خسارت این قرار داد ابعاد تازه ای پیدا کرده است.
> 
> پیش از این نیز علیرضا زاکانی نماینده تهران و رئیس کمیته پیگیری قراردادهای نفتی مجلس در آستانه پایان مهلت ارائه گزارش ایران در این باره گفته بود که این پرونده در لاهه با موضوع فساد در حال رسیدگی است و ما امروز در حال دست برداشتن از اعتراض به حق ضایع شده خود درباره فساد در این قرارداد هستیم و در صورت محکوم شدن ایران در داوری کرسنت، دولت باید بین 8 تا 35 میلیارد دلار خسارت و غرامت به طرف مقابل پرداخت کند.
> 
> بر مبنای این قرارداد صادرات گاز به امارات با امضای قراردادی بین شرکت کرسنت پترولیوم و شرکت ملی نفت ایران از مذاکرات شفاهی سالهای 1997 تا 2000 به قراردادی رسمی در سال 2001 رسید و با نام قرارداد کرسنت به منظور فروش گاز ترش فرآوری نشده میدان سلمان به مدت 25 سال به کشور امارات تنظیم و درابتدای دولت هشتم به امضا رسید تا نقطه عطف تجارت گازی ایران باشد.
> 
> قرارداد کرسنت که مقرر بود از پایان سال 2005 میلادی اجرایی شود با دلایل ارائه شده از سوی دیوان محاسبات کشور متوقف شد و در طول سالهای گذشته همواره پرونده آن باز بوده و حتی خبرهایی از ارسال این پرونده به دادگاه بین المللی لاهه و شکایت اماراتی ها بابت تأخیر در اجرای قراردادی رسمی و زیانی که به تجارت گاز امارات وارد شده وجود داشت. ازطرف دیگر برخی مقامات ایران در دولت اصلاحات و دولت های نهم و حتی دهم اجرای این قرارداد را در منافات با منافع ملی عنوان کرده بودند.
> 
> اگرچه 3 سال پیش عنوان شد پرونده قرارداد کرسنت دیگر بسته شده اما پیگیر بودن اماراتی ها برای به جریان افتادن این پرونده وروشن نبودن ابهامات این پرونده پس از 12 سال حالا خبر از حکم دادگاه لاهه در مورد این قرارداد می دهد.
> 
> مسعود میرکاظمی در گفت وگو با تسنیم در همین زمینه اظهار داشته که به وزیر نفت نامه ای نوشته شده تا که آخرین لایحه ای که به دادگاه لاهه ارسال شده به مجلس داده شود تا مجلس در جریان محتوای آن قرار گیرد.
> 
> وی گفته که مجلس می خواسته موضوع کرسنت را گام به گام پیگیری کند اما برخی مانع شدند وحالا هم خودشان بیایند پاسخ دهند.
> 
> نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس نهم با اشاره به این که اعلام شده موضوع کرسنت نباید پیگیری شود، گفت: پس از آن ما پیگیری نکردیم، در حال حاضر هم خودشان باید پاسخگوی موضوع کرسنت باشند چرا که آنها در جریان هستند.
> 
> وی در ادامه یاد آور شده که باید دید اظهارات وزیر صنعت در مورد محکومیت ایران در پرونده کرسنت تا چه حد صحت دارد، چون تا این لحظه هیچ اطلاعی از صحت یا عدم صحت این مسئله وجود ندارد.
> 
> وزیر نفت دولت نهم گفته بگذارید ببینیم این مسئله به کجا می رسد و اگر موضوع جریمه ایران صحت داشته باشد، مسئله کرسنت را از حالت امنیتی خارج می کنیم و در صحن علنی مجلس به آن می پردازیم.
> 
> میر کاظمی افزود: دولت مسئول پیگیری و رسیدگی به این مسئله بوده و باید پاسخگوی نتایج باشد و مجلس نیز در صورت لزوم طرح سوال از دولت را در برنامه خود قرار می دهد.
> 
> از سوی دیگر مدیر روابط عمومی وزارت صنعت و معدن و تجارت نیز در واکنش به اظهارات نعمت زاده اعلام کرده که رأی نهایی پرونده کرسنت هنوز صادر نشده است.
> 
> اکبر نعمت اللهی در گفتگو با «نسیم» تاکید کرده اگر رأیی صادر می شد بی شک در رسانه های بین المللی منعکس می شد.
> 
> اکبر نعمت اللهی در واکنش به اظهار نظر وزیر صنعت مبنی بر محکومیت 18 میلیارد دلاری ایران در پرونده کرسنت، اعلام کرد: پیگیری این پرونده بر عهده وزارت نفت و شورای عالی امنیت ملی است بر همین اساس هر گونه اطلاع رسانی در این رابطه باید از طریق این دستگاه های متولی صورت گیرد و این قضیه ارتباطی به وزارت صنعت ندارد.
> 
> روز گذشته وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت دولت یازدهم در اینباره اعلام کرده بود که"علیرغم اینکه بارها از طریق برخی کانال ها، برگزاری دادگاه کرسنت را که به ضرر ایران تمام می شد، عقب انداختم اما بالاخره دادگاه، ایران را به پرداخت 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه محکوم کرد. برهمین اساس، نه تنها ایران عایدی از فروش گازش نداشت، بلکه محکوم به پرداخت 18 میلیارد دلار جریمه هم شد."
> 
> روابط عمومی وزارت صنعت، معدن وتجارت نیز در گفتگو با نسیم اظهارات نعمت زاده درباره کرسنت را "بیان خاطرات" دانسته وگفته وزیر،اطلاعی از نتیجه نهایی محکومیت پرونده "کرسنت" نداشته و تنها به خاطراتی از این پرونده اشاره کرده است.
> 
> -----------------
> این وسط دلسوزی این دو تا دایه مهربان تر از مادر (ترول) رو کجای دلمون بذاریم؟


!!محسن میخوای بذارش کنار 26 تا ماشین احمدی نژاد

ورود دیوان محاسبات برای پس گرفتن خودروهای ریاست جمهوری از احمدی نژاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> You're unfair again . Abii receives infraction because he insults people like a piece of cake ,


Serpentine is an alive person, and does not need any lawyer to speak on his behalf.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Serpentine is an alive person, and does not need any lawyer to speak on his behalf.



I'm not acting like a lawyer but a person who has witnessed that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@rahi2357 @S00R3NA 
Your xenophobic behavior is not appropriate for an international forum. remember that the Iran section is also a part of defence.pk and belongs to Webmaster(not to specific Iranian members), and all members are free to participate and have any equal rights with others. As long as my flag is concerned, it is not your business, but, FYI, I can choose any of USA, Iran, Azerbaijan flags. BTW, I have done much more contribution to this section than even both of you combined. Even this very thread that we are talking in it, was based on my idea that I told to soheil as our senior member back then, and created it. So, I obviously have full rights in this section whether you like it or not.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

ResurgentIran said:


> Wasnt talking about the video. The word was mentioned it the context of some facebook page.
> And just lol @ you. I have you seen repeatedly speaking against Kurds when it comes to Turkey.
> 
> Now some Kurd enter the thread and talks about Kurdish separatism in Iran, then you accomodate and you go thanking his posts.
> 
> Seriously, this is called Iranian chill thread. But by your own accord you dont see yourself as Iranian. And the fact that you just post a bunch of political stuff and mention akhood, mullah in 70 percent of your posts. In a chill thread.
> So what are you even doing here? lol



sorry but where can I find a list of forbidden words linked to Iran? I just want to see what u guys have to say about the FB link, do you accept it or do you consider them enemies?


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> !!محسن میخوای بذارش کنار 26 تا ماشین احمدی نژاد
> 
> ورود دیوان محاسبات برای پس گرفتن خودروهای ریاست جمهوری از احمدی نژاد


والا از نظر من عصر ایران و چند تای دیگه یه مشت خبرگزاری مغرض و شایعه پرداز هستن، همین خبر رو عصر ایران چنان پیچونده که اصلا اسمی از وزیر وقت که جزء حامیان اختلاسگرها بوده و هست نیاد و خواننده بی اطلاع فکر میکنه این قرارداد کرسنت تقصیر مجلس بوده!!! در هر صورت اگر ثابت شد که میتونید احمدی نژادو بگیرید بکنید زندان، واگر هم ثابت نشد که طبق معمول به روی خودشون نمیارن که یه تهمتی هم زدن
ولی حالا چطوریه که ما هر چی پست میکنیم تو یاد احمدی نژاد میفتی، مریضی احمدی نژادفوبیا گرفتی؟


----------



## Al-Kurdi

rmi5 said:


> Thanks for explanation. Unfortunately, the PM system is not currently working. Anyway, there is a kurdish guy, named Erfan Ghanei Fard, who claims to be friends with jalal telebani, and has written the biography of a shah regime officer, named Parviz Sabeti. He claims to be a kurd and able to talk in all different kurdish accents. If you can understand farsi, I can send you his interview, otherwise, let me write what he says for you. Actually, I want to know that how much of his claims are correct in your opinion.



You really caught my interest here  My farsi is novice so if u have the time to translate that would be great! Otherwise I would be able to translate myself but it would take a great time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranwillrise

@MOHSENAM
Agha shoma yekam khejalat bekeshin khoobe. You are constantly asking to ban or censor members who are against your heros. @Shapur Zol Aktaf has defended Iranians like no other here in this forun as we know. Unlike you whobdoes have no knowledge and was telling al-hasani dat abraham was Iranian. Iranian history is not your branch, concentrate on reading books of khomeini. 

Suprised that you ask to be moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Kaan said:


> I decided to let the pkk separatist guy discuss freely as long as he follows the rules because I know that we can debate him and win. Another reason why is because we are fighting a propaganda war aswell so if I banned him it would make it look like us turks are censoring him thus giving the separatist a victory.
> 
> I also dont allow political discussions in the tea house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> @rahi2357 @S00R3NA
> Your xenophobic behavior is not appropriate for an international forum. remember that the Iran section is also a part of defence.pk and belongs to Webmaster(not to specific Iranian members),



I honestly don't understand what you mean by " xenophobic behavior " my friend .



> and all members are free to participate and have any equal rights with others.



Of course all members have equal rights here and if we leave a few exceptions aside ( who unfortunately have a golden history in this forum ) you'll see the majority of members have never had any problem in this thread .



> As long as my flag is concerned, it is not your business, but, FYI, I can choose any of USA, Iran, Azerbaijan flags.



Its ok as long as you respect Iranian members' rights and don't try to decide on behalf of them who did choose their moderator more than a year and half ago in this thread :

GOOD NEWS for IRANIAN BROS ! | Page 15



> I have done much more contribution to this section than even both of you combined. Even this very thread that we are talking in it, was based on my idea that I told to soheil as our senior member back then, and created it. So, I obviously have full rights in this section whether you like it or not.



Its always welcome to see other members take part in Iranian section and spend time here , In fact it shows Iranians' hospitality and their manner .

I respect your rights as we're both equal in this forum but I expect you to respect Iranian members' right the same way you like to be respected .

Gook luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Al-Kurdi said:


> You really caught my interest here  My farsi is novice so if u have the time to translate that would be great! Otherwise I would be able to translate myself but it would take a great time.


OK, then let me watch those two videos and I will mention you later with a good translation of his interviews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

mohsen said:


> والا از نظر من عصر ایران و چند تای دیگه یه مشت خبرگزاری مغرض و شایعه پرداز هستن، همین خبر رو عصر ایران چنان پیچونده که اصلا اسمی از وزیر وقت که جزء حامیان اختلاسگرها بوده و هست نیاد و خواننده بی اطلاع فکر میکنه این قرارداد کرسنت تقصیر مجلس بوده!!! در هر صورت اگر ثابت شد که میتونید احمدی نژادو بگیرید بکنید زندان، واگر هم ثابت نشد که طبق معمول به روی خودشون نمیارن که یه تهمتی هم زدن
> ولی حالا چطوریه که ما هر چی پست میکنیم تو یاد احمدی نژاد میفتی، مریضی احمدی نژادفوبیا گرفتی؟


نه چون میدونستم به احمدی نژاد علاقه داری گفتم یاد کردنش میتونه کمک حالی برای(به قول شما) روحانیفوبیا باشه


----------



## mohsen

Ostad said:


> نه چون میدونستم به احمدی نژاد علاقه داری گفتم یاد کردنش میتونه کمک حالی برای(به قول شما) روحانیفوبیا باشه


من به احمدی نژاد علاقه ندارم ولی وقتی یه عده مغرض بدون مدرک و صرفا برای رسیدن به منافع سیاسی و مالیشون سعی میکنن علیه اش حرف بزنن واکنش نشون میدم
در ضمن حرف زدن در مورد دولت فعلیمون (به قول شما) روحانیفوبیا نیست، ولیکن ذکر کردن اسم احمدی نژاد در پرونده ای که هیچ ربطی بهش نداره و دست پخت همین مسولین وقت هست مصداق احمدی نژادفوبیا هست


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> If anything, Serpentine was way too nice.
> Personally I would have given you a permanent ban.


Arian can't give anybody a permanent ban, he doesn't have that power. He also can't ban people, just give infractions. If infractions add up, you get banned automatically. Arian's favorite tactic is to delete posts. 

Anyway, you need to get your priorities checked. Instead of jumping on rmi, you need to fight the shasgool tazi agents. Separatist this, separatist that. If this is your Iran, than why would anyone want to be part of it in the first place? Fight your enemies instead.

I guess you have a anti Turk gene in your body. You're not a brain dead tazi, you're not hezbollahi and you're not an akhoond ball licker. But you keep focusing your attention on Turkish posters as well as Rmi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> You're unfair again . Abii receives infraction because he insults people like a piece of cake ,


That's understandable when you have people like MOHSENAM roaming on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Abii said:


> Arian can't give anybody a permanent ban, he doesn't have that power. He also can't ban people, just give infractions. If infractions add up, you get banned automatically. Arian's favorite tactic is to delete posts.
> 
> Anyway, you need to get your priorities checked. Instead of jumping on rmi, you need to fight the shasgool tazi agents. Separatist this, separatist that. If this is your Iran, than why would anyone want to be part of it in the first place? Fight your enemies instead.
> 
> I guess you have a anti Turk gene in your body. You're not a brain dead tazi, you're not hezbollahi and you're not an akhoond ball licker. But you keep focusing your attention on Turkish posters as well as Rmi.



Resurgent is an akhoond in denial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

1000 said:


> Resurgent is an akhoond in denial.


Doritos, your comment made sense for the first time


----------



## Hakan

1000 said:


> Resurgent is an akhoond in denial.


why was your other account name doritos? Why not pringles or lays?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@rmi5 You have to stop posting racist rants or you will be thread banned followed by infractions, this time will be longer.

@Abii I'm not Arian and it's not important how you think of me now, because I'm not acting in your favor and you don't like it. If it was up to you, I should ban majority of Iranian members simply because you see them as mullahs, Arabs, etc. You always talk about being civilized, but you can't actually post anything without one word of insult toward other members. Well in my dictionary, that's not acting civilized. You should stop harassing other members by different name callings. You weren't like this a year before, but it doesn't matter now. Just don't get yourself banned again. I have every reason to ban you for your posts right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Arian can't give anybody a permanent ban, he doesn't have that power. He also can't ban people, just give infractions. If infractions add up, you get banned automatically. Arian's favorite tactic is to delete posts.
> 
> Anyway, you need to get your priorities checked. Instead of jumping on rmi, you need to fight the shasgool tazi agents. Separatist this, separatist that. If this is your Iran, than why would anyone want to be part of it in the first place? Fight your enemies instead.
> 
> I guess you have a anti Turk gene in your body. You're not a brain dead tazi, you're not hezbollahi and you're not an akhoond ball licker. But you keep focusing your attention on Turkish posters as well as Rmi.



Anti-turk gene? LOL. That must be one of the funniest shit Ive heard in a long time.
So when a Turkish poster like Sinan comes to this section and starts rambling about carving out "South Azerbaijan" when Turkey gets more powerful, and I call him out on his bullshit, suddenly I have an anti-Turk gene?

The Turks dont really allow separatism talk on their section, and for good reason. And I agree with Serpentine that even if they appear in their section (like Al-Kurdi), it is usually one person against a pack of people.
Here there is one person which gets the other Turks (atatwolf, Sinan etc) riled up and they hop on the bandwagon and start infecting this thread and this section. A chill thread at that. 
When we dont show such behavior over on their forum. I have yet to see Iranian members going over there and talking about carving out Turkey.
But yeah, I have "anti-Turk gene" lmfao. If delusional had a name....

FYI I didnt focus attention on rmi5. My first post was mainly towards Al-Kurdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> Anti-turk gene? LOL
> So when a Turkish poster like Sinan comes to this section and starts rambling about carving out "South Azerbaijan" when Turkey gets more powerful, and I call him out on his bullshit, suddenly I have an anti-Turk gene?
> Delusional.
> 
> And kindly get off my nutsack already. You keep quoting me in various contexts with your cocky attitude.
> 
> FYI I didnt focus attention on rmi5. My first post was mainly towards Al-Kurdi


I don't see you confronting the arab agents on the Iranian section. You have an obsession with the Turks. Meanwhile arabs are already carving the country up from the inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> I don't see you confronting the arab agents on the Iranian section. You have an obsession with the Turks. Meanwhile arabs are already carving the country up from the inside.



I edited my post and expanded it. Read that and then come and talk to me about obsession with Turks and "anti-Turk" gene.
Again, delusional.


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> I edited my post and expanded it. Read that and then come and talk to me about obsession with Turks and "anti-Turk" gene.
> Again, delusional.



Obviously you haven't figured out who our real enemy is yet. Hopefully one day you'll wake up.

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd Arian's deleting posts again. 

Good job sellout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

I was checking that one year old thread @S00R3NA linked.This is Abiis posts from a year ago.



Abii said:


> I've been banned a million times here and not once have I made a single proxy account. You can ask the mods. I serve my time and come back.
> 
> You Turks are record holders when it comes to proxy accounts. OT alone has more than 30 known accounts.





Abii said:


> Surenas, great finds. I've been here since 2010 and at first Iranians and Turks had no problems and didn't even talk all that much. Suddenly the fascist grey wolves attacked and all hell broke lose. They make racist comments about Kurds, Armenians, Parsis etc... and then go up on the podium and start moronic speeches as if they have the moral high ground (oy, TurAr I'm talking to you). ASQ is nothing but a cretin. The guy has no other function but to create problems between people.





Abii said:


> You're no different than OT and this genius ASQ charachter. You just spend less time and energy trolling.
> 
> Not only you haven't shown any signs that your beliefs aren't similar as theirs, you actually participate in a lot of the troll topics and cheer them on.
> 
> Moronic speeches refer to your constant holier than thou speeches about how you're Ghandi reincarnate.
> 
> You're just as obsessed about "turkish fascism" as ASQ and OT, but you try portray a different persona.





Abii said:


> I won't spare you from anything.
> Remember that talk we had about Azeris, kurds and Parsis sharing the exact same genes? I quoted a published report in the US National Library of Medicine which proved my statement. You then got all pissed off (obviously b/c you guys like to claim that Azeris and Parsis/Kurds are different from each other) and called me a Nazi and some **** like that.
> 
> That's why I say the things I say.
> 
> 
> 
> I would actually vote for Surena, but the only reason that I haven't mentioned him yet is b/c some Iranian members here have a problem with him (Iranzamin, Soheil) and I don't want to see a conflict.
> 
> So my vote goes to either Ir-Tab or Era, either's fine.



Im starting to suspect multiple personality disorder. 
Or a plastic nationalist perhaps (analagous to plastic fan in football). Just frikkin lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> I don't see you confronting the arab agents on the Iranian section. You have an obsession with the Turks. Meanwhile arabs are already carving the country up from the inside.



Blah Blah Blah ..Arabs this, Arabs that...get a life already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> I was checking that one year old thread @S00R3NA linked.This is Abiis posts from a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting to suspect multiple personality disorder.
> Or a plastic nationalist perhaps (analagous to plastic fan in football). Just frikkin lol


Nah, I did change my attitude drastically. It's well known here and I've talked about it. I used to be a mullah apologist, not b/c I believed in their garbage, but b/c I thought I'm defending Iran. Surenas was instrumental in changing my attitude a couple of years ago.

At the same time things that have happened to me in real life have also changed my attitude drastically. I could have changed my username, but I didn't. My old posts are there for everyone to see. Surenas confronted my about my double standards once and since then I've completely shed that disgusting attitude that most of us Iranians have.

Saving face is often more important to an Iranian than confronting reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Nah, I did change my attitude drastically. It's well known here and I've talked about it. I used to be a mullah apologist, not b/c I believed in their garbage, but b/c I thought I'm defending Iran. Surenas was instrumental in changing my attitude a couple of years ago.
> 
> At the same time things that have happened to me in real life have also changed my attitude drastically. I could have changed my username, but I didn't. My old posts are there for everyone to see. Surenas confronted my about my double standards once and since then I've completely shed that disgusting attitude that most of us Iranians have.
> 
> Saving face is often more important to an Iranian than confronting reality.



Blah blah blah with this whole "I saw the light" crap. Please spare me. This isnt Oprah Winfrey or Dr. Phil. 
In the span of a year you go from being virulently anti-Turk to accusing others of being it (without any real grounds btw)
From Era (Serpentine) being a great mod to being a sellout.

This just indicates that you're quite unstable mentally. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> Blah blah blah with this whole "I saw the light" crap. Please spare me. This isnt Oprah Winfrey or Dr. Phil.
> In the span of a year you go from being virulently anti-Turk to accusing others of being it (without any real grounds btw)
> From Era (Serpentine) being a great mod to being a sellout.
> 
> This just indicates that you're quite unstable mentally. lol


You can think what you want. I was never anti Turk in my real life, but I did confront Turkish posters on this site and used racist language quite often. Again, I did see the light.

I remember how Turkish posters used to post videos of Teraktor fans with their Bozkort hand gestures (I think that's what it's called) and how I used to confront them. Now there are probably a thousand other things in the world that I care about more.

This whole discussion proves your Turkish obsession btw. You're just obsessed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> You can think what you want. I was never anti Turk in my entire life, but I did confront Turkish posters on this site and used racist language quite often. Again, I did see the light.
> 
> I remember how Turkish posters used to post videos of Teraktor fans with their Bozkort hand gestures (I think that's what it's called) and how I used to confront them. Now there are probably a thousand other things in the world that I care about more.
> 
> This whole discussion proves your Turkish obsession btw. You're just obsessed.



Cool story brah. Share it with Dr.Phil

And kindly stop projecting. Im not anti-Turk. 


*Psychological projection* is the act or technique of defending oneself against unpleasant impulses by denying their existence in oneself, while attributing them to others.[1] For example, a person who is rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude.

Psychological projection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

lolz

Now I gotta go attend the books and prepare for final exam, and cant be wasting anymore time with unstable people.
Tootles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> Cool story brah. Share it with Dr.Phil



You know what's sad? The fact that everything I've said so far is everything you believe in as well. You're just a year or two behind where I am. You're still in your face saving stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> You know what's sad? The fact that everything I've said so far is everything you believe in as well. You're just a year or two behind where I am. You're still in your face saving stage.



No, I will tell you what is sad.
Saving face is exactly what you are doing now. But its hard to realise it from that pedestal that you have climbed and put yourself on.
Again you are projecting. You are attempting to save face, but accuse me of doing it instead.

Now I really got to go. Not gonna respond any further so you can have the last word. Your ego seems to need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> No, I will tell you what is sad.
> Saving face is exactly what you are doing now. But its hard to realise it from that pedestal that you have climbed and put yourself on.
> Again you are projecting. You are attempting to save face, but accuse me of doing it instead.
> 
> Now I really got to go. Not gonna respond any further so you can have the last word. Your ego seems to need it.



Dr. Phil does indeed seem to be your hero. You try hard to act like him. 

100% of my beliefs are shared by you. You're not even in denial, you totally believe in everything I say, whether about the state of Iran or the akhoonds. But you never comment on those things nor do you confront other Iranians, totally b/c you want to save face in front of Turkish, pakistani and arab posters. This is a classic Iranian trait. 

Keep throwing around pseudo-medical terminology to end this discussion. It gets you nowhere. Sooner or later you'll be where I am today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> That's understandable when you have people like MOHSENAM roaming on this forum.



So , If someone is against you or in the worst condition insults you , you should do the same ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@ResurgentIran

I never saw any thing anti turk from you.
-------____-----------

I say you guys open an iran politics thread in the m.e section and if anyone talks politics in this thread just thread ban them. This way any iranian mod isn't responsible for any political opinions posted in this section and this thread stays clean. Also @Serpentine has less work to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> So , If someone is against you or in the worst condition insults you , you should do the same ?


Those guys don't use logic or understand logic so the only way that is left to communicate with them is to bash them. That's my opinion. 

By the way, is anyone familiar with event-driven programming here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> @rmi5 You have to stop posting racist rants or you will be thread banned followed by infractions, this time will be longer.
> 
> @Abii I'm not Arian and it's not important how you think of me now, because I'm not acting in your favor and you don't like it. If it was up to you, I should ban majority of Iranian members simply because you see them as mullahs, Arabs, etc. You always talk about being civilized, but you can't actually post anything without one word of insult toward other members. Well in my dictionary, that's not acting civilized. You should stop harassing other members by different name callings. You weren't like this a year before, but it doesn't matter now. Just don't get yourself banned again. I have every reason to ban you for your posts right now.



I am not making any racist comment. What I said and you deleted it, is simply that most of Iranian members here, are behaving in a very bad way, and every one knows it. racist comments is when you use insult words against a nationality or when mock them based on their skin color, ... criticism is not racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Azizam said:


> That's understandable when you have people like MOHSENAM roaming on this forum.



Mohsenam is a good dude, his English is bad though which causes him problems.


----------



## rmi5

@Abii
I agree about your comments. having the courage to modify what you do, and stating it openly, is what needs to be appreciated and it is a sign of being mature. On the other hand, this saving face behavior is a useless behavior and common tradition in Iranians society. not only @ResurgentIran but I am telling you that even haman10 knows what happens there in an extent and they all just try to save face. I exactly remember how haman10 tried to act positive about nuclear deal while he was ultra sad and burning from anger about it, he did it solely to save face. but, in fact, it is not in favor of his own country. Dude, the fact is that Iran's neighbors, for example arabs or Azeri turks, are exactly, 100%, familiar with Iran, and Iranians. So, as a friendly advice, I am telling that this saving face behavior only makes themselves look like fools for them, since they already know what Iranians really believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> I agree about your comments. having the courage to modify what you do, and stating it openly, is what needs to be appreciated and it is a sign of being mature. On the other hand, this saving face behavior is a useless behavior and common tradition in Iranians society. not only @ResurgentIran but I am telling you that even haman10 knows what happens there in an extent and they all just try to save face. I exactly remember how haman10 tried to act positive about nuclear deal while he was ultra sad and burning from anger about it, he did it solely to save face. but, in fact, it is not in favor of his own country. Dude, the fact is that Iran's neighbors, for example arabs or Azeri turks, are exactly, 100%, familiar with Iran, and Iranians. So, as a friendly advice, I am telling that this saving face behavior only makes themselves look like fools for them, since they already know what Iranians really believe.


That's why I liked Surenas when he was here. He was responsible for slapping me in the face and waking me up. 

It's weird how weak we are when it comes to certain cultural traits. You don't even notice it b/c it's so inherently engraved into you. As you said, the truth is so obvious that saving face is useless, but just like with the Japanese, Iranians seem to have a hard time letting go of certain useless traits. ResurgentIran, S0R3NA etc... all act differently here simply b/c they're surrounded by "foreigners." Put them in an Iranian website where they think nobody's watching and they take a U turn in a matter of minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Abii said:


> That's why I liked Surenas when he was here. He was responsible for slapping me in the face and waking me up.
> 
> It's weird how weak we are when it comes to certain cultural traits. You don't even notice it b/c it's so inherently engraved into you. As you said, the truth is so obvious that saving face is useless, but just like with the Japanese, Iranians seem to have a hard time letting go of certain useless traits. ResurgentIran, S0R3NA etc... all act differently here simply b/c they're surrounded by "foreigners." Put them in an Iranian website where they think nobody's watching and they take a U turn in a matter of minutes.



Abii jan, you are emotionally unstable... period. It's got nothing to do with anything else. You rant on and on and go left and right and jump and down aziz. You've been running red hot ever since you started posting here 5 years ago. And I used to tell you that in PMs even then. It's not about you having learned anything new. It's not about you having 'opened' your eyes. It's about you not being able to tolerate anybody who is not like you.

In that sense you are just like the basijis and the shaholahis and MKO and many other Iranians. Yes, if you look more closely you will find that extremist intolerant strand amongst many Iranians. But it's not an ideological one... it's an emotional one.

Your buddy above you is another one. He's now an Azarbaijani nationalist. Who knows what he's gonna be tomorrow...

BTW I have a lot of respect for Serpentine (why the name change?) who has been moderating this forum with a cool head and a light hand. I'm not sure I'd be able to do as good a job with all the temper here. He is a better man than I.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> Abii jan, you are emotionally unstable... period. It's got nothing to do with anything else. You rant on and on and go left and right and jump and down aziz. You've been running red hot ever since you started posting here 5 years ago. And I used to tell you that in PMs even then. It's not about you having learned anything new. It's not about you having 'opened' your eyes. It's about you not being able to tolerate anybody who is not like you.
> 
> In that sense you are just like the basijis and the shaholahis and MKO and many other Iranians. Yes, if you look more closely you will find that extremist intolerant strand amongst many Iranians. But it's not an ideological one... it's an emotional one.
> 
> Your buddy above you is another one. He's now an Azarbaijani nationalist. Who knows what he's gonna be tomorrow...



Welcome back.
I disagree with you. The point is that Iranians have these huge baggage of internal conflicts that makes them intolerant toward each other. Intolerance is minimum in liberals, and it is in the highest extent among religious people and former commies. Personally, I don't see anything negative about changing view points. it means that you have not still turned into a dogmatic person. specially if your changes is in the direction to reduce racism, ... in your behavior. About myself, I even had some few comments which was not appropriate about arabs, but, I later apologized Al-Hasani, and he did the same and we forget it and moved on. That's a good change indeed. About Azerbaijan and turks, there was minor conflicts when I joined the forum, but Iranian members, started a racist campaign, led by Surenas, against turks, which made me to be more harsh on Iranians. I can't stay neutral when I see your fellow friends insult my people on a daily basis. It is very simple.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Kaan said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> I never saw any thing anti turk from you.
> -------____-----------
> 
> I say you guys open an iran politics thread in the m.e section and if anyone talks politics in this thread just thread ban them. This way any iranian mod isn't responsible for any political opinions posted in this section and this thread stays clean. Also @Serpentine has less work to do.



Thanks my friend. Indeed, I am not Anti-Turk. My family has an apartment in Turkey which we visit almost every year.
I love Turkey because it reminds me of Iran, only Turkey is more free and liberal and respect your personal freedoms.
Im the last one to be anti-Turk and this "obsession" (as Abii calls it) did not start until recently when one of your compatriot started to disrespect Iran's territorial and national integrity when he talked about carving out "South Azerbaijan".
I only get defensive when someone does that.

Im not anti-Turk in the slightest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

Thank you.

For me, this is not a question of changing view points. Of course we change our views! We are not Mollah Nasreddin! It's about absolutism. It's about intolerance. It's about being judgmental of others. It doesn't matter what your exact ideological bent is. Everybody's got one of those! It's about how you treat others who don't share yours. 

Yes we have been traumatized. We have suffered more than our fill. But at some point we have to decide whether we will forever be victims or live our lives on our own terms. We have to decide whether we have free will in this life, or if it's only a reflection of the will of others. And if the case is the former, we have to do what is right and not simply react to what others do or have done in the past. That's the only way to freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Bozorgmehr, it's easy not to have any beliefs and go with the flow. That's what I told you 5 years ago. You confuse cowardliness with emotional stability. They're not the same. 

Beliefs change, but one thing that will remain the same with people like me, Rmi, that wahabi Al Hasani, Haman, Surenas etc... is that our "red hot" streak, as you call it, will often get us partly or completely to where want to be (and I'm talking in real life, not some stupid internet forum). Your type will always sit on the sidelines taking orders from people with "red hot" character traits. At the end of the day, it's our type that become the leaders and "doers" in different parts of the societies that we live in.

Sorry dude, I'm not a coward like you are. I've been wrong countless times, but I will always go all out like a Guerrilla with a stick up his *** regardless of what my beliefs are at that particular stage of my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

rmi5 said:


> Welcome back.
> I disagree with you. The point is that Iranians have these huge baggage of internal conflicts that makes them intolerant toward each other. Intolerance is minimum in liberals, and it is in the highest extent among religious people and former commies. Personally, I don't see anything negative about changing view points. it means that you have not still turned into a dogmatic person. specially if your changes is in the direction to reduce racism, ... in your behavior. About myself, I even had some few comments which was not appropriate about arabs, but, I later apologized Al-Hasani, and he did the same and we forget it and moved on. That's a good change indeed. About Azerbaijan and turks, there was minor conflicts when I joined the forum, but Iranian members, started a racist campaign, led by Surenas, against turks, which made me to be more harsh on Iranians. I can't stay neutral when I see your fellow friends insult my people on a daily basis. It is very simple.



I guess I'm slow tonight lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@bozorgmehr , Again, I agree with Abii. It is always easy to sit quiet and do not talk and remain like a noble gas and do not express your true opinions, but at the end, you would achieve nothing. T-123456 has an interesting signature, it says: "To avoid criticism,say nothing,do nothing,be nothing!" The fact is that, I don't wanna be a nothing. If anyone has succeeded in his/her life, the main reason has been that they have the balls to speak what they want loudly, and openly pursue their goals. The sneaky, and sly seeming and ball-less behavior, leads one to nowhere.



ResurgentIran said:


> Thanks my friend. Indeed, I am not Anti-Turk. My family has an apartment in Turkey which we visit almost every year.
> I love Turkey because it reminds me of Iran, only Turkey is more free and liberal and respect your personal freedoms.
> Im the last one to be anti-Turk and this "obsession" (as Abii calls it) did not start until recently when one of your compatriot started to disrespect Iran's territorial and national integrity when he talked about carving out "South Azerbaijan".
> I only get defensive when someone does that.
> 
> Im not anti-Turk in the slightest.



Actions speak louder than empty words ...


----------



## bozorgmehr

Abii said:


> Bozorgmehr, it's easy not to have any beliefs and go with the flow. That's what I told you 5 years ago. You confuse cowardliness with emotional stability. They're not the same.
> 
> Beliefs change, but one thing that will remain the same with people like me, Rmi, that wahabi Al Hasani, Haman, Surenas etc... is that our "red hot" streak, as you call it, will often get us partly or completely to where want to be (and I'm talking in real life, not some stupid internet forum). Your type will always sit on the sidelines taking orders from people with "red hot" character traits. At the end of the day, it's our type that become the leaders and "doers" in different parts of the societies that we live in.
> 
> Sorry dude, I'm not a coward like you are. I've been wrong countless times, but I will always go all out like a Guerrilla with a stick up his *** regardless of what my beliefs are at that particular stage of my life.



I know Abii jan.... say hello to your basiji buddies while you're at it. Because from where I stand you're not that different. 

And they rape and kill and beat and steal.... because they 'know'. They have attained enlightenment and have seen the truth. That's why they can allow themselves to be bold... like you. But there are more common names for those people. They're usually called rapists, murderers and occasionally genocidal maniacs. And you know what? They usually don't have good endings. No good beginnings either. No good anything. Only misery, fear and loneliness... 

As for a cowardly mouse like me, the only thing that I've learned is that I don't know anything. So I don't bother with strong beliefs. What's the point when you know it's subject to change any way?


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> I know Abii jan.... say hello to your basiji buddies while you're at it. Because from where I stand you're not that different.
> 
> And they rape and kill and beat and steal.... because they 'know'. They have attained enlightenment and have seen the truth. That's why they can allow themselves to be bold... like you. But there are more common names for those people. They're usually called rapists, murderers and occasionally genocidal maniacs. And you know what? They usually don't have good endings. No good beginnings either. No good anything. Only misery, fear and loneliness...
> 
> As for a cowardly mouse like me, the only thing that I've learned is that I don't know anything. So I don't bother with strong beliefs. What's the point when you know it's subject to change any way?



Dude, the real world is different from the philosophy class. In the real world, you need to kick a thief's *** if he steals from your house instead of expressing your disagreements. About Basijis, they are bunch of simple mercenaries with no brains, but their masters exactly know what they are doing and pursue it with all of their power. Your logic is impaired here, that's the same mentality which brought 2-4 million people from Tehran to protest mullah election in the "Silence Protest". Do you think that mullahs give a damn about your silence?!!! no, they would laugh at you. If instead of all those silent people, there was 1/4 of this population chanting and acting in front of Khamenei's house in Pastor Street, or in front of national TV, and captured it, they would have been successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

rmi5 said:


> @bozorgmehr , Again, I agree with Abii. It is always easy to sit quiet and do not talk and remain like a noble gas and do not express your true opinions, but at the end, you would achieve nothing. T-123456 has an interesting signature, it says: "To avoid criticism,say nothing,do nothing,be nothing!" The fact is that, I don't wanna be a nothing. If anyone has succeeded in his/her life, the main reason has been that they have the balls to speak what they want loudly, and openly pursue their goals. The sneaky, and sly seeming and ball-less behavior, leads one to nowhere.



hmm... So our only options in life are either to be as loud (and necessarily empty) as a drum or '...say nothing, do nothing, be nothing...'! Do you see a trend here? Do you see how you go from one extreme to another? Most of life happens in that middle, neutral zone. The 2 extremes are only end points.


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> hmm... So our only options in life are either to be as loud (and necessarily empty) as a drum or '...say nothing, do nothing, be nothing...'! Do you see a trend here? Do you see how you go from one extreme to another? Most of life happens in that middle, neutral zone. The 2 extremes are only end points.



were Gandhi, Jinah, Ataturk, Mosaddegh, Lincoln, Robespierre, ... empty drums? No, they were people with bright mentality and big balls to chant and pursue their goals.
The world works on a simple basis, you are either a wolf or a sheep. one can be a nice, gentle, ... sheep, but, at the end, it means getting slaughtered by wolves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

rmi5 said:


> Dude, the real world is different from the philosophy class. In the real world, you need to kick a thief's *** if he steals from your house instead of expressing your disagreements. About Basijis, they are bunch of simple mercenaries with no brains, but their masters exactly know what they are doing and pursue it with all of their power. Your logic is impaired here, that's the same mentality which brought 2-4 million people from Tehran to protest mullah election in the "Silence Protest". Do you think that mullahs give a damn about your silence?!!! no, they would laugh at you. If instead of all those silent people, there was 1/4 of this population chanting and acting in front of Khamenei's house in Pastor Street, or in front of national TV, and captured it, they would have been successful.


So you don't need philosophy to live in the 'real' world? You just go on without thinking? And here was Abii boasting about his beliefs and you were agreeing with him! Would you kindly make up your mind?

I'm poking fun of you, of course. Because at the end of the day, basijis and mullahs are human too. They too have free will. But they choose to do what they do. And as a result, we are in the shape that we are in. Which you and Abii seem to be so upset about. So maybe if we all chose to think a little more, before doing a little more, we'd be all a little happier!


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> So you don't need philosophy to live in the 'real' world? You just go on without thinking? And here was Abii boasting about his beliefs and you were agreeing with him! Would you kindly make up your mind?
> 
> I'm poking fun of you, of course. Because at the end of the day, basijis and mullahs are human too. They too have free will. But they choose to do what they do. And as a result, we are in the shape that we are in. Which you and Abii seem to be so upset about. So maybe if we all chose to think a little more, before doing a little more, we'd be all a little happier!



Which part of my post is hard to understand? thoughts only have value when they are implemented, otherwise they have no value and they are bunch of empty words. FYI, I started learning logic and philosophy from when I was 12-13 years old. obviously, one needs to have insights, and well thought opinions, but, these thoughts would be useless, and at most only would be suitable for a philosophy class if they are not going to be ever implemented in the real world.
BTW, try to cry a river for mullahs and invite them to think a little more as you said, but, they won't give a damn about you and laugh at you, simply since they don't need to care for your opinion as a silent sheep


----------



## bozorgmehr

rmi5 said:


> were Gandhi, Jinah, Ataturk, Mosaddegh, Lincoln, Robespierre, ... empty drums? No, they were people with bright mentality and big balls to chant and pursue their goals.
> The world works on a simple basis, you are either a wolf or a sheep. one can be a nice, gentle, ... sheep, but, at the end, it means getting slaughtered by wolves.




Well Ghandi and Mossadegh didn't exactly have red hot extremist views and they were not known for their desire to order people around. I can't speak about Jinah. So Ataturk and Robespierre might be more apt role models, both of whom were cause for much pain and suffering to much of humanity.


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> Well Ghandi and Mossadegh didn't exactly have red hot extremist views and they were not known for their desire to order people around. I can't speak about Jinah. So Ataturk and Robespierre might be more apt role models, both of whom were cause for much pain and suffering to much of humanity.


Watch the video below, after 4:10 :




I hope now you can understand what I mean.


----------



## bozorgmehr

rmi5 said:


> Which part of my post is hard to understand? thoughts only have value when they are implemented, otherwise they have no value and they are bunch of empty words. FYI, I started learning logic and philosophy from when I was 12-13 years old. obviously, one needs to have insights, and well thought opinions, but, these thoughts would be useless, and at most only would be suitable for a philosophy class if they are not going to be ever implemented in the real world.
> BTW, try to cry a river for mullahs and invite them to think a little more as you said, but, they won't give a damn about you and laugh at you, simply since they don't need to care for your opinion as a silent sheep



"thoughts only have value when they are implemented, otherwise they have no value and they are bunch of empty words." Where do you find stuff like that? Try telling that to Stephen Hawking who is not much in the business of implementing things. As a student of philosophy, I'm sure you've heard of Descartes' famous proposition "I think, therefore I am". It's the thought the proves the existence. Not the other way around! Our way of thinking affects how we perceive the world. 2 different people in 2 different moods can interpret the same event totally differently. How we experience the world is to a large extent a fabrication of our mind.

Societies worse that Iran have changed over time. We are no less or different than other humans. But we first have to understand what we want. Which is why I'm talking to you.


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> "thoughts only have value when they are implemented, otherwise they have no value and they are bunch of empty words." Where do you find stuff like that? Try telling that to Stephen Hawking who is not much in the business of implementing things. As a student of philosophy, I'm sure you've heard of Descartes' famous proposition "I think, therefore I am". It's the thought the proves the existence. Not the other way around! Our way of thinking affects how we perceive the world. 2 different people in 2 different moods can interpret the same event totally differently. How we experience the world is to a large extent a fabrication of our mind.
> 
> Societies worse that Iran have changed over time. We are no less or different than other humans. But we first have to understand what we want. Which is why I'm talking to you.


I hope that 9 decades of living under dictatorships have been enough time for you to finally understand what you want. Now, tell me that what do you want to do to implement your thoughts? sitting in your chair, smoking hookah, and drink coffee and talk and write bunch of useless words?!!!

BTW, Descartes quote has nothing to do with our discussion neither researching in Physics. We are talking about the stuff that are related to the society not some abstract thoughts in physics or mathematics. There is a clear difference if you have not noticed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

rmi5 said:


> Watch the video below, after 4:10 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope now you can understand what I mean.


Thanks for the link! I like Moshiri and enjoy his frank talk. But I'm not his mental slave. If it hadn't been for extremist and unwise Sassanid policies, Iran would have never been weak enough to be invaded by a bunch of Arabian nomads and later on by Mongols. So the responsibility still falls on our shoulders. A rational and even tempered person/nation will always be stronger than one that isn't. Because they have more mental resources at their disposal, therefore more choices of action are available to them. 

Our problem is an old one. It didn't start with the Mollahs. And it wouldn't end, if they leave tomorrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> Thanks for the link! I like Moshiri and enjoy his frank talk. But I'm not his mental slave. If it hadn't been for extremist and unwise Sassanid policies, Iran would have never been weak enough to be invaded by a bunch of Arabian nomads and later on by Mongols. So the responsibility still falls on our shoulders. A rational and even tempered person/nation will always be stronger than one that isn't. Because they have more mental resources at their disposal, therefore more choices of action are available to them.
> 
> Our problem is an old one. It didn't start with the Mollahs. And it wouldn't end, if they leave tomorrow...


I hope you could have been able to watch the video.
What I am trying to tell you is that the non-sense scholastic discussions(and scholasticism) are a poison in the mentality of many of Iranians. specially in the mentality of the people with no nomad background, like the central and southern regions. This is the mentality which ruined the Europe in the middle ages, and then got transfer to some islamic regions including persian regions and ruined them and is still dominant in your thoughts and is ruining the current day Iran. If you want to know why your people were and still are numbs about what happens in their country, you can trace its roots here. There is only one way to get out from this trap, and it is what Europeans did, which was putting aside those abstract non-sense thoughts, putting aside reading non-sense poems, and do a real job in your world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

rmi5 said:


> I hope that 9 decades of living under dictatorships have been enough time for you to finally understand what you want. Now, tell me that what do you want to do to implement your thoughts? sitting in your chair, smoking hookah, and drink coffee and talk and write bunch of useless words?!!!
> 
> BTW, Descartes quote has nothing to do with our discussion neither researching in Physics. We are talking about the stuff that are related to the society not some abstract thoughts in physics or mathematics. There is a clear difference if you have not noticed it.



The Magna Carta which is widely considered at the basis of the British democracy was signed in 1215. It took them the better part of 7 centuries with ebbs and flows and civil wars and rebellions to get where they are today. So 9 decades for such an ancient and profoundly entrenched culture such as ours is not much to go by. I will simply not put any time limit on it. 

And yes, sitting around and talking about it is the exact thing we need to do. Imagine if the vast majority of Iranians were closely on the same page regarding what they want to do. There wouldn't really be much left to do, would it? All they would need to do is to step on the street for a few days and it'll be over. They wouldn't even have to do much. Just be there... and stand your ground. They can't kill the whole nation. 

I would first start talking about the meaning of freedom! You'd be surprised how wildly different ideas people have about it....



rmi5 said:


> I hope you could have been able to watch the video.
> What I am trying to tell you is that the non-sense scholastic discussions(and scholasticism) are a poison in the mentality of many of Iranians. specially in the mentality of the people with no nomad background, like the central and southern regions. This is the mentality which ruined the Europe in the middle ages, and then got transfer to some islamic regions including persian regions and ruined them and is still dominant in your thoughts and is ruining the current day Iran. If you want to know why your people were and still are numbs about what happens in their country, you can trace its roots here. There is only one way to get out from this trap, and it is what Europeans did, which was putting aside those abstract non-sense thoughts, putting aside reading non-sense poems, and do a real job in your world.



Yeah, abstract thoughts like enlightenment, freedom of thought, freedom of expression, humanism, representative governance, etc... destroyed Europe and that's how they came to dominate the rest of hte world!!!!!!! 

You make sense...


----------



## rmi5

bozorgmehr said:


> The Magna Carta which is widely considered at the basis of the British democracy was signed in 1215. It took them the better part of 7 centuries with ebbs and flows and civil wars and rebellions to get where they are today. So 9 decades for such an ancient and profoundly entrenched culture such as ours is not much to go by. I will simply not put any time limit on it.
> 
> And yes, sitting around and talking about it is the exact thing we need to do. Imagine if the vast majority of Iranians were closely on the same page regarding what they want to do. There wouldn't really be much left to do, would it? All they would need to do is to step on the street for a few days and it'll be over. They wouldn't even have to do much. Just be there... and stand your ground. They can't kill the whole nation.
> 
> I would first start talking about the meaning of freedom! You'd be surprised how wildly different ideas people have about it....


I think now you get what I am trying to say.
BTW, What's the point in these discussions about the meaning of freedom, when you have no means in using your definition in the real world? It is like fantasizing in your mind. Sorry mate, but my life is much shorter than engaging in useless scholastic debates. 



bozorgmehr said:


> Yeah, abstract thoughts like enlightenment, freedom of thought, freedom of expression, humanism, representative governance, etc... destroyed Europe and that's how they came to dominate the rest of hte world!!!!!!!
> 
> You make sense...



You are trying to go over scholastic debates over again. you need to look for the meaning of each word in its context. abstract in my quote means detached from the society(and not going to be implemented in it), and not what you interpreted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

rmi5 said:


> I think now you get what I am trying to say.
> BTW, What's the point in these discussions about the meaning of freedom, when you have no means in using your definition in the real world? It is like fantasizing in your mind. Sorry mate, but my life is much shorter than engaging in useless scholastic debates.



The point is if you don't know what you want, you will never get it. So you first have to think about, imagine it, analyze it... you don't need to be a scholar of any sort to understand that. It's basic sense.

And so our lives are short! So what are we gonna do? Walk around like brain dead zombies?



> You are trying to go over scholastic debates over again. you need to look for the meaning of each word in its context. abstract in my quote means detached from the society(and not going to be implemented in it), and not what you interpreted.



Well all those thoughts were detached from society at some point. And then they became the norm. In general, that's how change takes place. Somebody comes up with an improvement over existing processes. It gets reviewed. It gets resisted/rejected. Then it gets cautiously tried out. Then it becomes more widespread. And then at some point it becomes the norm to the extent that it becomes difficult to imagine the world before it. 

What I'm surprised at is you rejecting this process by dismissing the initial thought as 'abstract'. Well duh! It wouldn't be abstract if everybody was already using it....

======================

good night everybody


----------



## rahi2357

Kaan said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> I never saw any thing anti turk from you.
> -------____-----------
> 
> I say you guys open an iran politics thread in the m.e section and if anyone talks politics in this thread just thread ban them. This way any iranian mod isn't responsible for any political opinions posted in this section and this thread stays clean. Also @Serpentine has less work to do.









good idea.. @Serpentine what do you think about it?
politics is not that chill ... specially here .. is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

این فیلم عمق طوفان رو در تهران نشون میده   


تصاویری از طوفان دیروز تهران در پارکینگ فرودگاه امام

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

به گزارش جهان نیوز، خلبان شهید عباس بابایی، فرمانده عملیاتنیروی هوایی ارتش جمهوری اسلامی، در 15 مرداد 1366، هنگام یک عملیات هوایی، هدف آتش دشمن قرار گرفت و به شهادت رسید. "عباس بابایی" علی رغم آن که یک افسر ارشد نیروی هوایی بود، علاقه فراوانی به بسیجیان داشت و ارادت و عشقش به رزمندگان داوطلب بسیجی، در میان دوستانش زبانزد شده بود. در هر فرصتی که می توانست در مناطق عملیاتی حاضر شود، سعی می کرد به هر بهانه ای، لباس خاکی بسیجیان را بپوشد و پس از جلسات فرماندهان، خود را به هر طور شده به جمع بسیجیان برساند و مدتی از وقت خود را با آنان بگذراند. حکایت این که او آب گل آلودی را که در مناطق عملیاتی در گودالی کوچک جمع شده بود، به سر و رویش می زد و می گفت «این آب، زیر پای بسیجیان بوده و متبرک است» حقیقتا تکان دهنده است. کسانی که با خلبانان نیروی هوایی حشر و نشر داشته اند و با روحیه حاکم در میان غالب آنان آشنا هستند، به خوبی درک می کنند که چنین روحیاتی برای یک ژنرال نیروی هوایی چقدر غیر معمول است. خدایش متعالی بدارد که در روز عید قربان، به بسیجیان شهید پیوست و مراد دل خویش را از معبودش گرفت.
عکسی که می بینید، شهید عباس بابایی را در میان گروهی از بسیجیان نشان می دهد که برای اعزام در محلی گرد آمده اند. ایشان به محض مشاهده جمعی از بسیجیان، خود را به آنان می رساند و سعی می کرد حتی مدتی کوتاه به نحوی با آنان همکلام و دمخور شود.





جهان نيوز - عکس / سیمرغ در جمع فرشتگان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> Those guys don't use logic or understand logic so the only way that is left to communicate with them is to bash them. That's my opinion.



To be honest , The best way is to ignore them as insulting only gets yourself banned .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

che juri irano neshun midan!




A trip through the heart of Central Iran 25 years after Khomeini's death | A trip through the heart of Central Iran 25 years after Khomeini's death - Yahoo Maktoob News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> che juri irano neshun midan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trip through the heart of Central Iran 25 years after Khomeini's death | A trip through the heart of Central Iran 25 years after Khomeini's death - Yahoo Maktoob News



Media is more powerful than nukes .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

*Arash motor company






AF8 NEW




*

*AF10 2009*
( Appearance in the Top Gear Christmas DVD 2011 )
*




- 12 piece patented carbon chassis
- 600Bhp , 650nm torque
- 7.0 ltr V8
- 6 Speed Manual Gearbox
- Nomex cored bodywork 
- Front & rear steel sub-frames
- Steel roll cage
- Top Speed: 205Mph
- 0-60mph: 3.5s


Farboud GT 2002





Farboud GTS 2003



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> che juri irano neshun midan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trip through the heart of Central Iran 25 years after Khomeini's death | A trip through the heart of Central Iran 25 years after Khomeini's death - Yahoo Maktoob News


Chejoory neshoon dadan? Moshkel chi bood daghighan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

bachehaye tehran ajab badi tehran miad mesle pas pariruze.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Ceylal 
later u were Syria regime supporter, arent u anymore?


----------



## Ceylal

MOHSENAM said:


> @Ceylal
> later u were Syria regime supporter, arent u anymore?


I was and still am a supporter of the Syrians and the SAA..not the regime..in their fight against the green plague and her supporters and financiers..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I also recently suggested choosing another mod to Webmaster as well, and asked him to choose @Abii for this job


Ooops, The most ridiculous suggestion ever proposed not just on this forum but in all universe, ever. 
You should tell me about the source of this unprecedented surge of brilliance, you come up with, dude.
@Serpentine, might be lacking in some aspects but definitely he is the best, here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Bozorgmehr, it's easy not to have any beliefs and go with the flow. That's what I told you 5 years ago. You confuse cowardliness with emotional stability. They're not the same.
> Beliefs change, but one thing that will remain the same with people like me, Rmi, that wahabi Al Hasani, Haman, Surenas etc... is that our "red hot" streak, as you call it, will often get us partly or completely to where want to be (and I'm talking in real life, not some stupid internet forum). Your type will always sit on the sidelines taking orders from people with "red hot" character traits. At the end of the day, it's our type that become the leaders and "doers" in different parts of the societies that we live in.
> Sorry dude, I'm not a coward like you are. I've been wrong countless times, but I will always go all out like a Guerrilla with a stick up his *** regardless of what my beliefs are at that particular stage of my life.


Dear @Abii I am deeply sorry to say it, but in the chess of life, you and your kinds, are no more than a simple pawn. The sooner you accept that the more hope of being able to survive.
I am sorry for you people all, but let me tell you, there are very and I mean it, very few people, here, that are really capable of thinking.
How to think is the mere art of the life, and in my beliefs, it is the narrow line of to be a human or not.
how can any sane body be a supporter of the current Iranian governing system? you wana go with the numbers? lets see...
Lets type the name of Iranian top official in the past 40 years.
Type it guys, write it down on a piece of paper, the list barely goes over a 20 individuals,
And I do consider it 50, an engineering estimation.
That say the CIRCULATION of POWER in this country is less than 0.0000006, multiplying it by 100 it is less than 0.00006 percent.
Where the hell is George W.Bush, he is farming in his farmland and where the hell is M.Rezaee, he is still on the top after 35 years and is blunting out nonsense theories expecting to become president, this retard Rouhani is another example and every body else.
This nation lacks the ability of thinking, and it would not take very long till the mother nature starts her routine process of severe correction.


----------



## Azizam

What's your opinion about Maz Jobrani? I guess that you people hate him for bad jokes?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Wahabi mofti :

Turning on cooler and sitting on furnitures is haram for women ...

But killing innocent Shia Muslims in Syria and Iraq is halal. (permitted)


----------



## Gilamard

@jammersat



jammersat said:


> hi , my name is Ihsaan and i am from i-ran



It's obvious you are a false flagger, please change your flags so we won't be ashamed of your retarded comments anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Gilamard said:


> @jammersat
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you are a false flagger, please change your flags so we won't be ashamed of your retarded comments anymore



i'm a sunni iranian , i'm afghan in origin , but i'm not retarded


----------



## iranigirl2

Abii said:


> .
> 
> Beliefs change, but one thing that will remain the same with people like me, Rmi, that wahabi Al Hasani, Haman, Surenas etc... is that our "red hot" streak, as you call it, will often get us partly or completely to where want to be (and I'm talking in real life, not some stupid internet forum). Your type will always sit on the sidelines taking orders from people with "red hot" character traits. At the end of the day, it's our type that become the leaders and "doers" in different parts of the societies that we live in.
> 
> Sorry dude, I'm not a coward like you are. I've been wrong countless times, but I will always go all out like a Guerrilla with a stick up his *** regardless of what my beliefs are at that particular stage of my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

iranigirl2 said:


>



lol hamino kam dashtim in yeki biyad tike bendaze. 

A self-hating female that loves the IR and believes in every conspiracy theory ever created is trying to play Dr. Phil. As I said, while people with hot streaks and seemingly unstable character traits grow up to rule the world, the rest of society stays down licking their boots during the day and read poetry and philosophy at night. 

Your chart might be somewhat relevant to the white collar sector, but in blue collar sectors and the military, an "even-tempered," "calm," "carefree," "easy going" etc... individual is usually the secretary that's bringing tea and biscuits to everyone else. 

Now go read about HAARP on Wikipedia like a good conspiracy nutter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

*GLIB and SUPERFICIAL CHARM* — The tendency to be smooth, engaging, charming, slick, and verbally facile. Psychopathic charm is not in the least shy, self-conscious, or afraid to say anything. A psychopath never gets tongue-tied. They have freed themselves from the social conventions about taking turns in talking, for example.
*GRANDIOSE SELF-WORTH* — A grossly inflated view of one’s abilities and self-worth, self-assured, opinionated, cocky, a braggart. Psychopaths are arrogant people who believe they are superior human beings.
*NEED FOR STIMULATION or PRONENESS TO BOREDOM* — An excessive need for novel, thrilling, and exciting stimulation; taking chances and doing things that are risky. Psychopaths often have low self-discipline in carrying tasks through to completion because they get bored easily. They fail to work at the same job for any length of time, for example, or to finish tasks that they consider dull or routine.
*PATHOLOGICAL LYING* — Can be moderate or high; in moderate form, they will be shrewd, crafty, cunning, sly, and clever; in extreme form, they will be deceptive, deceitful, underhanded, unscrupulous, manipulative, and dishonest.
*CONNING AND MANIPULATIVENESS* — The use of deceit and deception to cheat, con, or defraud others for personal gain; distinguished from Item #4 in the degree to which exploitation and callous ruthlessness is present, as reflected in a lack of concern for the feelings and suffering of one’s victims.
*LACK OF REMORSE OR GUILT* — A lack of feelings or concern for the losses, pain, and suffering of victims; a tendency to be unconcerned, dispassionate, cold-hearted, and non-empathic. This item is usually demonstrated by a disdain for one’s victims.
*SHALLOW AFFECT* — Emotional poverty or a limited range or depth of feelings; interpersonal coldness in spite of signs of open gregariousness.
*CALLOUSNESS and LACK OF EMPATHY* — A lack of feelings toward people in general; cold, contemptuous, inconsiderate, and tactless.
*PARASITIC LIFESTYLE* — An intentional, manipulative, selfish, and exploitative financial dependence on others as reflected in a lack of motivation, low self-discipline, and inability to begin or complete responsibilities.
*POOR BEHAVIORAL CONTROLS* — Expressions of irritability, annoyance, impatience, threats, aggression, and verbal abuse; inadequate control of anger and temper; acting hastily.
*PROMISCUOUS SEXUAL BEHAVIOR* — A variety of brief, superficial relations, numerous affairs, and an indiscriminate selection of sexual partners; the maintenance of several relationships at the same time; a history of attempts to sexually coerce others into sexual activity or taking great pride at discussing sexual exploits or conquests.
*EARLY BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS* — A variety of behaviors prior to age 13, including lying, theft, cheating, vandalism, bullying, sexual activity, fire-setting, glue-sniffing, alcohol use, and running away from home.
*LACK OF REALISTIC, LONG-TERM GOALS* — An inability or persistent failure to develop and execute long-term plans and goals; a nomadic existence, aimless, lacking direction in life.
*IMPULSIVITY* — The occurrence of behaviors that are unpremeditated and lack reflection or planning; inability to resist temptation, frustrations, and urges; a lack of deliberation without considering the consequences; foolhardy, rash, unpredictable, erratic, and reckless.
*IRRESPONSIBILITY* — Repeated failure to fulfill or honor obligations and commitments; such as not paying bills, defaulting on loans, performing sloppy work, being absent or late to work, failing to honor contractual agreements.
*FAILURE TO ACCEPT RESPONSIBILITY FOR OWN ACTIONS* — A failure to accept responsibility for one’s actions reflected in low conscientiousness, an absence of dutifulness, antagonistic manipulation, denial of responsibility, and an effort to manipulate others through this denial.
*MANY SHORT-TERM MARITAL RELATIONSHIPS* — A lack of commitment to a long-term relationship reflected in inconsistent, undependable, and unreliable commitments in life, including marital.
*JUVENILE DELINQUENCY* — Behavior problems between the ages of 13-18; mostly behaviors that are crimes or clearly involve aspects of antagonism, exploitation, aggression, manipulation, or a callous, ruthless tough-mindedness.
*REVOCATION OF CONDITION RELEASE* — A revocation of probation or other conditional release due to technical violations, such as carelessness, low deliberation, or failing to appear.
*CRIMINAL VERSATILITY* — A diversity of types of criminal offenses, regardless if the person has been arrested or convicted for them; taking great pride at getting away with crimes.The word psychopath can be replaced with the word sociopath throughout this page. The meaning is very similar, if not the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

That's obama for you


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abii said:


> lol hamino kam dashtim in yeki biyad tike bendaze.
> 
> A self-hating female that loves the IR and believes in every conspiracy theory ever created is trying to play Dr. Phil. As I said, while people with hot streaks and seemingly unstable character traits grow up to rule the world, the rest of society stays down licking their boots during the day and read poetry and philosophy at night.
> 
> Your chart might be somewhat relevant to the white collar sector, but in blue collar sectors and the military, an "even-tempered," "calm," "carefree," "easy going" etc... individual is usually the secretary that's bringing tea and biscuits to everyone else.
> 
> Now go read about HAARP on Wikipedia like a good conspiracy nutter.


u are right everyone that love IR is nut except u that dont like !


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> u are right everyone that love IR is nut except u that dont like !


Farsi khabaret harf bezan vaghty nemitooni engilisi benali.

Kolan asan bikhial, to rast migi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

predictions ??​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

ببینید با حاله 

رستم و سهراب






داستان های کهن - پیر زن و دو تاجر





داستان های کهن - پندی از خرس
(وسطش تبلیغ داره تا آخر ببینید)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> If you are female you must be a Shia version of this.



Hey .

Put your hostility about shias aside especially when you don't have enough info about it .

I haven't seen one shia woman dressing like this in my whole life , though what is seen in the picture is respectable .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

*تلخ و شیرین*
طنز/گفتگوی موز،گلابی‌و قطعات‌بویینگ در انبارگمرک!

گروه طنز و کاریکاتور رجانیوز – م.ر.سیخونکچی: در راستای اینکه واردات انبه، نارگیل و آناناس آزاد شده است(اینجا) و پسته آمریکایی هم وارد کشور شده(اینجا) و قرار بوده است واردات قطعات بویینگ هم بعد از توافق ژنو آزاد شود(برای این هم لینک می‌خواهید؟ یعنی انقدر دولت محترم در بوق و کرنا کرد این دستاورد بزرگ توافقنامه ژنو را بستان نیست، باور نکرده‌اید هنوز، اصلاً شما می‌دانید توافق ژنو یعنی چه؟!)، گفتگوی زیر را که در یک انبار گمرک صورت گرفته، بخوانید


*موز:* آقا جون مادرتون بگیرید بخوابید، چقدر حرف میزنید آخه؟!

*آناناس: *ایششش...

*نارگیل: *چی میگی عمو؟ با تو چی کار داریم؟
*موز: *با من چی کار دارید؟ سر و صداتون نمیذاره بخوابیم خب. از صبح که آوردنتون اینجا یه ریز دارید حرف میزنید. باز خدا رو شکر فردا ترخیصمون میکنن از دستتون راحت میشیم.

*انبه:* خب ما ذوق داریم عزیزم. مثل تو نیستیم که هی فرت و فرت وارد بشیم. بعد از مدتها که بصورت قاچاق می‌اومدیم، حالا داریم مثل یه میوه با شخصیت وارد میشیم!

*آناناس:* ولش کنید بابا... این موزا از اینکه میبینن قیمت گوجه و سیب زمینی و خیا و پیاز یکی در میون از قیمت موز گرون‌تر میشه، اعصابشون خرد شده، چشم ندارن ببینن چطور توافقنامه ژنو باعث شده درهای دنیا به روی ایران باز بشه!

*موز: *چرا چرت و پرت میگی آخه؟ حسادت کدومه، به توافق‌نامه ژنو چه ربطی داره، قیمت گوجه کجا بود؟

*انبه:* راست میگه دیگه... من خودم وقتی خارج بودیم خوندم که بخاطر گرون شدن سیب زمینی مردم موز سرخ میکنن میریزن تو قیمه!

*نارگیل:* بله، تازه من شنیدم یه مدتی هم مردم موز رنده میکردن و باهاش املت می‌پختن!

*موز: *بابا انقدر دری وری نگید نصفه شبی، بذارید بخوابیم...

*گلابی: *دری وری چیه موز جون، حالا اینا خارج بودن، من که خودم تو ایران بودم و از نزدیک دیدم چطوربا پول یه کیلو سیب زمینی میشد، سه جعبه موز خرید دیگه...

*موز:* ببینم اصلاً تو اینجا چی کار میکنی؟ مگه گلابی هم وارد میشه به کشور؟

*گلابی:* وارد شدنش که میشه اما من تولید داخلم. یه سر فرستاده بودنم بیرون، برم یه مارک خارجی روم بخوره، برگردم!

*موز:* حالا هرچی، ساکت شید بخوابیم بابا...

*آناناس:* خب بابا بگیر بخواب، انگار نوبرش رو آورده...
.
.
.

*موز: *بابا پس چی شد دوباره، چرا ساکت نمی‌شید پس؟

*نارگیل: *ما که ساکتیم، توهم زدی ها...

*گلابی: *آخی... فکر کنم بیچاره هی خواب میبینه یه سیب زمینی داره رنده‌ش میکنه، از خواب می‌پره!

*موز: *خواب کدومه؟ مگه صدای خنده شما میذاره بخوابیم؟

*نارگیل:* من که نخندیدم...

*موز:* ایناهاش... ببین... صدای خنده میاد...

*نارگیل: *راست میگه میوه‌ی خدا! صدای خنده میاد!

*انبه: *از اون توئه... اون کارتونه...

*موز: *هوی... کیه داره می‌خنده... با توام.... کی هستی؟

*گلابی: *خودت رو معرفی کن... تو در محاصره‌ای...

*پسته:* غریبه نیستم... پسته‌ام!

*موز: *پسته؟ اون تو چه غلطی میکنی؟ اونجا که نوشته قطعات هواپیمای بویینگ!!!

*پسته: *قطعات بویینگ کجا بود بابا؟ پسته‌ام بخدا!

*نارگیل:* پس اون تو چی کار میکنی؟

*پسته: *راستش من خیلی خبر ندارم... به ما گفتن توافق ژنو امضا شده و تحریم‌ها برداشته شده، بیاید برید ایران، ما هم گفتیم چی از این بهتر، یه سر هم به پسرعموهامون تو رفسنجان می‌زنیم!

*آناناس:* ایشششش.... انقدر از این میوه‌های تازه به باسکول رسیده که سریع خودمونی میشن بدم میاد!

*گلابی: *حالا چرا داشتی می‌خندیدی؟

*انبه: *خب پسته‌ی خندونه دیگه! پسته خندان نشنیدی؟ نخنده چی کار کنه؟

*پسته:* ببین انبه جون، اگر قرار باشه هر میوه‌ای فقط بر اساس اسمش فعالیت کنه که اوضاع تو بد میشه داداش جون!!!

*انبه:* بیششششور!

*نارگیل:* ولش کن بابا.. این هم مثل بقیه آمریکایی‌هاس، ادب نداره که! مردک یانکی!

*گلابی:* بچه‌ها فحش ندید... آمریکایی‌ها خیلی هم بد نیستن... دوست باشیم با هم!

*موز:* نگفتی چرا داشتی می‌خندیدی؟

*پسته:* خب خنده دارید دیگه... پسته رو بجای قطعات بویینگ بهتون قالب کردن، اونوقت نشستید دارید درباره سیب زمینی و گوجه حرف می‌زنید!

*گلابی:* قالب چیه... خودشون قول دادن قطعات بویینگ بدن...

*پسته:* آره... بشین تا بدن... گلابی!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Does anyone know why @Surenas got banned ?!


----------



## Falcon29

S00R3NA said:


> Does anyone know why @Surenas got banned ?!



Long time ago he got in a culture war with @al-Hasani if I remember correctly and he wouldn't stop even after he got warnings. 

I think he was permanently banned because he created another account.


----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> Hey .
> 
> Put your hostility about shias aside especially when you don't have enough info about it .
> 
> I haven't seen one shia woman dressing like this in my whole life , though what is seen in the picture is respectable .


Read my comment again please. I said "Shia version" of that.


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Does anyone know why @Surenas got banned ?!


He was trolling against Turks, arabs, ... and in the Syrian conflict thread, he mistakenly exposed that he has another account as well. Thus he banned immediately by Webmaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> He was trolling against Turks, arabs, ... and in the Syrian conflict thread, he mistakenly exposed that he has another account as well. Thus he banned immediately by Webmaster.



Many people troll in this site .

He was a member of this forum since 2010 , He shouldn't have been treated like this .

Maybe a 1 or 2 week ban could be enough ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Many people troll in this site .
> 
> He was a member of this forum since 2010 , He shouldn't have been treated like this .
> 
> Maybe a 1 or 2 week ban could be enough ,



He was purely trolling, and had multiple accounts.
It was a good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

After the massacre of 30 odd people on the Iran - Pakistan border crossing town (Pakistani side) a few days ago there has been another Pakistani terrorist sent message to Iran (the murdered men were not Iranians themselves): Violence continues: Two brothers, two cops killed in the city – The Express Tribune


----------



## mohsen

ای ایران said:


> After the massacre of 30 odd people on the Iran - Pakistan border crossing town (Pakistani side) a few days ago there has been another Pakistani terrorist sent message to Iran (the murdered men were not Iranians themselves): Violence continues: Two brothers, two cops killed in the city – The Express Tribune


نظرت درباره آیت الله صادق شیرازی چیه؟ تو انگلیس هم زندگی میکنه


----------



## rmi5

mohsen said:


> نظرت درباره آیت الله صادق شیرازی چیه؟ تو انگلیس هم زندگی میکنه


LOL, to boro donbaal e hamoun makaarem va nouri hamedani va amsaal e oun ha. Sadegh Shirazi be dardet nemikhoreh. midouni ke tou shabakash be shoma ha chi migan?!!! behetoun migan dajjaaliyeh 
In agha ham aadam e secular i hast. tou in khat ha nist.


----------



## ای ایران

mohsen said:


> نظرت درباره آیت الله صادق شیرازی چیه؟ تو انگلیس هم زندگی میکنه


Dont think i know who Ayatollah Sadegh Shirazi is. I am not a religious man and tend not to follow sermons by mullah's unless somebody prominent comments on a political/national issue that i care about, also farsiye man kheili bad e so that is the other reason i dont.


----------



## mohsen

ای ایران said:


> Dont think i know who Ayatollah Sadegh Shirazi is. I am not a religious man and tend not to follow sermons by mullah's unless somebody prominent comments on a political/national issue that i care about, also farsiye man kheili bad e so that is the other reason i dont.


he is the leader of shirazi sect in U.K, as part of divide and rule he and his fellow are using their satellites channels to constantly insult Sunni beliefs to spread hatred between Sunnis and provide an excuse for extremist terrorists and at the same time provoking Shiahs by talking about the the massacres done by those terrorist groups.

I can see a clear similarity between their actions and what you are doing in Iranian section, posting unconfirmed news and lies from different unofficial or terrorist sources, to provoke Iranian and now some B.S about exchange fire between Iran,Pakistan guards and intervening in Iraq to provoke the Pakistanis and other Sunnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ای ایران

mohsen said:


> I can see a clear similarity between their actions and what you are doing in Iranian section, posting unconfirmed news and lies from different *unofficial or terrorist sources*, to provoke Iranian and now some B.S about exchange fire between Iran,Pakistan guards and intervening in Iraq to provoke the Pakistanis and other Sunnis.



Please get your facts straight. DAWN news is Pakistan's largest and most widely circulated English-language newspaper. They are the ones who first reported on the story (see here: Iranian border forces fire rockets into Panjgur - Pakistan - DAWN.COM) and have given the name of the man who gave this information to them: _*"Spokesman for the Frontier Corps (FC) Khan Wasey told Dawn.com that Iranian border guards fired 24 rockets in Balochistan's Panjgur district."*_

Are you saying that the "spokesman" for Pakistan's "Frontier Corps" in that area is a terrorist and unofficial source? and DAWN newspaper a terrorist source too?


----------



## mohsen

ای ایران said:


> Please get your facts straight. DAWN news is Pakistan's largest and most widely circulated English-language newspaper. They are the ones who first reported on the story (see here: Iranian border forces fire rockets into Panjgur - Pakistan - DAWN.COM) and have given the name of the man who gave this information to them: _*"Spokesman for the Frontier Corps (FC) Khan Wasey told Dawn.com that Iranian border guards fired 24 rockets in Balochistan's Panjgur district."*_
> 
> Are you saying that the "spokesman" for Pakistan's "Frontier Corps" in that area is a terrorist and unofficial source? and DAWN newspaper a terrorist source too?


unofficial sources= iranwire (in fact more like an anti Iranian source) and plenty more in the Kiddnaping thread.
terrorist sources= your post from Jeishol adl terrorist group (for example their latest claim for successful terror attacks which you posted has officially denied by IRGC)

and about that so called Pakistani website and officials, first of all Iranian officials have denied the exchange fire news, secondly it's not the first time we hear something against the reality from Pakistanis, if I'm not wrong it was their defense minister who said Jeishol adl aren't inside Pakistan, if a Pakistani would refer to that site it was acceptable, but the question is which side you trust? I guess no side, anyone who publishes provoking news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

mohsen said:


> unofficial sources= iranwire (in fact more like an anti Iranian source) and plenty more in the Kiddnaping thread.
> terrorist sources= your post from Jeishol adl terrorist group (for example their latest claim for successful terror attacks which you posted has officially denied by IRGC)
> 
> and about that so called Pakistani website and officials, first of all Iranian officials have denied the exchange fire news, secondly it's not the first time we hear something against the reality from Pakistanis, if I'm not wrong it was their defense minister who said Jeishol adl aren't inside Pakistan, if a Pakistani would refer to that site it was acceptable, but the question is which side you trust? I guess no side, anyone who publishes provoking news.


I have to LOL @ "unofficial sources".

You are a conspiracy theorist, arent you?

So you think that the majority of media out there is not to be considered because it is "unofficial" (by that i assume you mean not controlled by government).

And yes i will post directly from "terrorist sources" if they upload videos or make statements against Iran because this is a dicussion forum not a classroom for children. Do you understand what the difference is?

If you dont, then you have no business using this website.

You may very well be right that the Pakistani man was lying about Iranian rockets being fired into Pakistan, but then again, he may very well be telling the truth. How would you know?

The point of this forum is to debate, not to teach. Dont try and lecture or censor me.

I obviously use this forum to discuss more specific issues like conflict, cross-border terrorism etc mainly from Pakistan that either affects Iran indirectly or is directly against it. If i wanted to discuss more general issues about Iran then i obviously wouldnt come to a Pakistani forum to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

ای ایران said:


> I have to LOL @ "unofficial sources".
> 
> You are a conspiracy theorist, arent you?
> 
> So you think that the majority of media out there is not to be considered because it is "unofficial" (by that i assume you mean not controlled by government).
> 
> And yes i will post directly from "terrorist sources" if they upload videos or make statements against Iran because this is a dicussion forum not a classroom for children. Do you understand what the difference is?
> 
> If you dont, then you have no business using this website.
> 
> You may very well be right that the Pakistani man was lying about Iranian rockets being fired into Pakistan, but then again, he may very well be telling the truth. How would you know?
> 
> The point of this forum is to debate, not to teach. Dont try and lecture or censor me.
> 
> I obviously use this forum to discuss more specific issues like conflict, cross-border terrorism etc mainly from Pakistan that either affects Iran indirectly or is directly against it. If i wanted to discuss more general issues about Iran then i obviously wouldnt come to a Pakistani forum to do that.


actually posting news from anonymous and unconfirmed sources is the subject of conspiracy theories.
I don't know maybe in west, posting (provoking) one sided news and giving credit to terrorist's claims and ignoring the answers from officials is called discussion?!
but I call it divide and rule game play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

mohsen said:


> actually posting news from anonymous and unconfirmed sources is the subject of conspiracy theories.
> I don't know maybe in west, posting (provoking) one sided news and giving credit to terrorist's claims and ignoring the answers from officials is called discussion?!
> but I call it divide and rule game play.


I dont agree with you so lets leave it at there.


----------



## The SiLent crY

آقا چرا اوضاع اینطوری شد تو عراق ؟


دیروز صبح بیدار شدم دیدم نوشته موصل سقوط کرد ، دوباره 2 ساعت بعد اومدم دیدم نوشته تکریت هم سقوط کردم دوباره 2 - 3 ساعت بعد که اومدم دیدم نوشته دارن میرن بغداد .

چقدر اینا بی بخارن واقعا ؟

این رو مقایسه کنید با جنگ ایران - عراق که 40 روز یه مشت جوون جلوی یه ارتش کامل رو گرفتن .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> آقا چرا اوضاع اینطوری شد تو عراق ؟
> 
> 
> دیروز صبح بیدار شدم دیدم نوشته موصل سقوط کرد ، دوباره 2 ساعت بعد اومدم دیدم نوشته تکریت هم سقوط کردم دوباره 2 - 3 ساعت بعد که اومدم دیدم نوشته دارن میرن بغداد .
> 
> چقدر اینا بی بخارن واقعا ؟
> 
> این رو مقایسه کنید با جنگ ایران - عراق که 40 روز یه مشت جوون جلوی یه ارتش کامل رو گرفتن .


سلام این یه زخم کهنه ست که حالا دهن باز کرده
عشایر سنی +بعثی ها دارن بهشون کمک میکنن
شامل صحنه های ناخوشایند
آدم‌کشی به سبک «داعش» (فیلم)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> سلام این یه زخم کهنه ست که حالا دهن باز کرده
> عشایر سنی +بعثی ها دارن بهشون کمک میکنن
> شامل صحنه های ناخوشایند
> آدم‌کشی به سبک «داعش» (فیلم)



اینا اگه با ایران هم مرز بشن ایران بیچارست .

یه گروه کوچیک مثل جیش العدل چقدر واسه ایران دردسر درست کرد ، اینا صد برابر از جیش العدل بدترن .

اونقدر قدرت دارن که دارن توی 4 تا جبهه می جنگن و و توی همشون هم پیشروی می کنن .

امیدوارم ایران قبل از اینکه دیر بشه یه کاری بکنه . الان هر چقدر تلفات بدیم بهتره تا 4 روز دیگه تو ایران با اینا بجنگیم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> اینا اگه با ایران هم مرز بشن ایران بیچارست .
> 
> یه گروه کوچیک مثل جیش العدل چقدر واسه ایران دردسر درست کرد ، اینا صد برابر از جیش العدل بدترن .
> 
> اونقدر قدرت دارن که دارن توی 4 تا جبهه می جنگن و و توی همشون هم پیشروی می کنن .
> 
> امیدوارم ایران قبل از اینکه دیر بشه یه کاری بکنه . الان هر چقدر تلفات بدیم بهتره تا 4 روز دیگه تو ایران با اینا بجنگیم


کاملا درسته
تو هر روستا و شهری که میرسن شیعه ها رو نه زندانی ونه محاکمه بلکه مستقیم تو میدون شهر اعدام میکنن


> انهدام سد موصل که بزرگترین سد در عراق به شمار می رود، یک خطر جدی در مبارزه ارتش عراق با تروریست های داعش است. بر این اساس در صورت منهدم شدن این سد، حجم آب عظیمی که در پشت آن جمع شده به سمت شهر جاری شده و جان صدها هزار نفر را به خطر می اندازد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> کاملا درسته
> تو هر روستا و شهری که میرسن شیعه ها رو نه زندانی ونه محاکمه بلکه مستقیم تو میدون شهر اعدام میکنن



بهترین کار اینه که همون کاری که سپاه تو سوریه انجام داد رو توی عراق هم انجام بده

یعنی اول این ارتش از هم پاشیده ی عراق رو جمع و جور کنه و به جای اینکه همه جا بی نظم بجنگند و تلفات الکی بدن نقاط استراتژیک رو پوشش بدن و در کنارش نیروهای مردمی رو سازماندهی کنه و بعد شروع به بازپس گیری کنه .

خوبیه عراق اینه که بر خلاف سوریه مشکل نیروی انسانی وجود نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> بهترین کار اینه که همون کاری که سپاه تو سوریه انجام داد رو توی عراق هم انجام بده
> 
> یعنی اول این ارتش از هم پاشیده ی عراق رو جمع و جور کنه و به جای اینکه همه جا بی نظم بجنگند و تلفات الکی بدن نقاط استراتژیک رو پوشش بدن و در کنارش نیروهای مردمی رو سازماندهی کنه و بعد شروع به بازپس گیری کنه .
> 
> خوبیه عراق اینه که بر خلاف سوریه مشکل نیروی انسانی وجود نداره


Are, vali moshkelaat e dige i mesle yek moj e bozorg e aavaare haye araaghi be Iran, va hamin tor ham marz shodan ba ISIS va nofouz e ISIS be daakhel e Iran ijaad misheh. Vali moshekl e poul va nirouye ensaani be oun shekl nist.
Strategy tou har mohit baayad jadid va bar hasb e sharaayetesh entekhaab besheh. Behtarin option baraaye Iran, tamoum kardan e zoudtar e dargiri hast, chon vaghean system tavaan e handle kardan e Syria, Iraq ba ham ra nadaare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> بهترین کار اینه که همون کاری که سپاه تو سوریه انجام داد رو توی عراق هم انجام بده
> 
> یعنی اول این ارتش از هم پاشیده ی عراق رو جمع و جور کنه و به جای اینکه همه جا بی نظم بجنگند و تلفات الکی بدن نقاط استراتژیک رو پوشش بدن و در کنارش نیروهای مردمی رو سازماندهی کنه و بعد شروع به بازپس گیری کنه .
> 
> خوبیه عراق اینه که بر خلاف سوریه مشکل نیروی انسانی وجود نداره


موافقم 
تو چند تا فروم دیگه الان دیدم که سنی ها مخصوصا فلسطینی ها مثل چی خوشحالن وشیعه رافضی، شیعه رافضی راه انداختن
اگه اینا از مرز ایران رد بشن ...
شاید بهتر بود اسرائیل ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> موافقم
> تو چند تا فروم دیگه الان دیدم که سنی ها مخصوصا فلسطینی ها مثل چی خوشحالن وشیعه رافضی، شیعه رافضی راه انداختن
> اگه اینا از مرز ایران رد بشن ...
> شاید بهتر بود اسرائیل ...


Yek nefrat e amigh beyn e shia va sunni haye irani va arab be vojoud aamadeh. banaabarin kheyli ham nabaayad ta'ajjob koni. alaan, irani haye sonni raftan tou iraq, va souriye va daaran zert va zert entehaar mikonan, che berese be felestini ha ke hamashoun az dam salafi haye 2 atisheh hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> موافقم
> تو چند تا فروم دیگه الان دیدم که سنی ها مخصوصا فلسطینی ها مثل چی خوشحالن وشیعه رافضی، شیعه رافضی راه انداختن
> اگه اینا از مرز ایران رد بشن ...
> شاید بهتر بود اسرائیل ...



قسمت های جنوبی عراق میتونه مشکل آوارگان رو حل کنه . به خصوص اینکه اونجا موافق دولتند . کردستان عراق هم همینطور .

الان مشکل عراق اینه که فکر می کنه میتونه با اینا با سیستم جنگ منظم بجنگه و هنوز مثل سوریه به این نتیجه نرسیده که نباید بی خودی تلفات بده و باید اول مواضعش رو تثبیت کنه و بعد به دنبال پس گرفتن جاهایی که از دست داده باشه درست مثل کاری که تو سوریه انجام شد . اونجا اوضاع خیلی بدتر بود و مخالف داشتن فرودگاه دمشق رو می گرفتن و اماده ی درگیری برای گرفتن کاخ ریاست جمهوری می شدن . 

الان امنیت بغداد تو خطره اونوقت اینا دنبال گرفتن موصلند  .

ایران باید یه کم اوضاع رو جمع و جور بکنه و کنترل رو به دست عراقی ها بسپاره و فقط مستشار اونجا داشته باشه یا نیروی محدود تو شهرهای زیارتی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Yek nefrat e amigh beyn e shia va sunni haye irani va arab be vojoud aamadeh. banaabarin kheyli ham nabaayad ta'ajjob koni. alaan, irani haye sonni raftan tou iraq, va souriye va daaran zert va zert entehaar mikonan, che berese be felestini ha ke hamashoun az dam salafi haye 2 atisheh hastand.


اوضاع بدجوری قاریشمش شده
!!!الان با یه مصری صحبت میکردم ، میگفت آرزومه در طول عمرم حداقل بتونم یه شیعه بکشم
اینم از امت اسلامی.
lol (البته باید گریه کرد ولی نمیدونم چرا خندم گرفته)



S00R3NA said:


> قسمت های جنوبی عراق میتونه مشکل آوارگان رو حل کنه . به خصوص اینکه اونجا موافق دولتند . کردستان عراق هم همینطور .
> 
> الان مشکل عراق اینه که فکر می کنه میتونه با اینا با سیستم جنگ منظم بجنگه و هنوز مثل سوریه به این نتیجه نرسیده که نباید بی خودی تلفات بده و باید اول مواضعش رو تثبیت کنه و بعد به دنبال پس گرفتن جاهایی که از دست داده باشه درست مثل کاری که تو سوریه انجام شد . اونجا اوضاع خیلی بدتر بود و مخالف داشتن فرودگاه دمشق رو می گرفتن و اماده ی درگیری برای گرفتن کاخ ریاست جمهوری می شدن .
> 
> الان امنیت بغداد تو خطره اونوقت اینا دنبال گرفتن موصلند  .
> 
> ایران باید یه کم اوضاع رو جمع و جور بکنه و کنترل رو به دست عراقی ها بسپاره و فقط مستشار اونجا داشته باشه یا نیروی محدود تو شهرهای زیارتی


متاسفانه این بخار رو تو عراقی ها نمیبینم
شنیدم سلیمانی الان تو بغداده 
مگه اون بتونه یه نظمی بهشون بده


> داعش از درگیری شدید بین جوانان شیعه با این گروه در چند صد متری حرمین عسکریین در سامرا خبر دادند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> اوضاع بدجوری قاریشمش شده
> !!!الان با یه مصری صحبت میکردم ، میگفت آرزومه در طول عمرم حداقل بتونم یه شیعه بکشم
> اینم از امت اسلامی.
> lol (البته باید گریه کرد ولی نمیدونم چرا خندم گرفته)



ادم نمیدونه چی بگه .

اینا در طول جنگ 8 ساله هم ما رو داشتن می کشتن

البته به نظر میاد داعش فعلا سمت شهر ها و روستاهای شیعه نشین نمیره و جاهایی که سنی زیاده رو می گیره .

امیدوارم این مقتدا صدر دستور مسلح شدن سپاه مهدی رو بده قبل از اینکه دیر بشه 

اینا خودشون 50 تا 60 هزار نفر میشن که بعد از انحلالش یه سریشون داوطلبانه رفتن سوریه ولی خیلی هاشون تو عراقن ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> ادم نمیدونه چی بگه .
> 
> اینا در طول جنگ 8 ساله هم ما رو داشتن می کشتن
> 
> البته به نظر میاد داعش فعلا سمت شهر ها و روستاهای شیعه نشین نمیره و جاهایی که سنی زیاده رو می گیره .
> 
> امیدوارم این مقتدا صدر دستور مسلح شدن سپاه مهدی رو بده قبل از اینکه دیر بشه
> 
> اینا خودشون 50 تا 60 هزار نفر میشن که بعد از انحلالش یه سریشون داوطلبانه رفتن سوریه ولی خیلی هاشون تو عراقن ..


!نکته اش اینجاست که بعضی هاشون تو حماس آموزش دیدن
فعلا تنها گروه با تجربه همین مقتدا صدر و افرادش هستن 
درسته وضیعت خرابه ولی با توجه به اجماع جهانی اگه بتونن جلوشون رو بگیرن میتونن به صورت رسمی به سوریه هم نیرو بفرستن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

«سمیره رجب»، وزیر اطلاع رسانی و سخنگوی دولت بحرین، که مخالفان حکومت خانواده آل خلیفه بر مردم بحرین را تروریست می داند، در صفحه توییتر خود، گروهک تروریستی داعش را در عراق، انقلابیون عراق دانست و تصریح کرد؛ آنها برخلاف آنچه که گفته می شود، اعضای دولت اسلامی عراق و شام نیستند، بلکه مردم همان منطقه هستند!

عربستان و قطر و بحرین دیگه رسما حمایت میکنن از داعش .یه سوال چطوری آدم کشی و سر قطع کردن رو یه امر دینی میدونند؟یعنی فقط شستشوی مغزیه؟یا توو مذهب سنی بخشی به اسم شکار اردک دارن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> اوضاع بدجوری قاریشمش شده
> !!!الان با یه مصری صحبت میکردم ، میگفت آرزومه در طول عمرم حداقل بتونم یه شیعه بکشم
> اینم از امت اسلامی.
> lol (البته باید گریه کرد ولی نمیدونم چرا خندم گرفته)



Khob in salafihaa e'teghaad daarand ke ageh 2 ta shia bekoshand, be behesht mirand. haalaa inke gofte yeki, baazam behet takhfif daadeh. 



S00R3NA said:


> ادم نمیدونه چی بگه .
> 
> اینا در طول جنگ 8 ساله هم ما رو داشتن می کشتن
> 
> البته به نظر میاد داعش فعلا سمت شهر ها و روستاهای شیعه نشین نمیره و جاهایی که سنی زیاده رو می گیره .
> 
> امیدوارم این مقتدا صدر دستور مسلح شدن سپاه مهدی رو بده قبل از اینکه دیر بشه
> 
> اینا خودشون 50 تا 60 هزار نفر میشن که بعد از انحلالش یه سریشون داوطلبانه رفتن سوریه ولی خیلی هاشون تو عراقن ..


Aziz, man didam ke shoma tou ME section ham in harf ra mizadi. vali nazan in harf ra. Yeki baayad khod e in mughtada sadr ra jam' va jour kone ke mesle ghazanfar, 3 ta gol be khodi nazaneh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Khob in salafihaa e'teghaad daarand ke ageh 2 ta shia bekoshand, be behesht mirand. haalaa inke gofte yeki, baazam behet takhfif daadeh.


 sharmandeh kardeh yadam bashe barash ye kado befrestam....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> !نکته اش اینجاست که بعضی هاشون تو حماس آموزش دیدن
> فعلا تنها گروه با تجربه همین مقتدا صدر و افرادش هستن
> درسته وضیعت خرابه ولی با توجه به اجماع جهانی اگه بتونن جلوشون رو بگیرن میتونن به صورت رسمی به سوریه هم نیرو بفرستن


ISIS, ghaaleban Haras el Jomhouri ye saddam hastand, be alaave yek seri kohne sarbaaz, mesle abu omar shishaani, ke afsar e artesh e gorjestan boud. albatte yek seri tarafdaar e ma'mouli az mardom e aaddi ham daarand, vali dar kol, Hamas pish e inha az hame nazar mesle joke hastand 



rahi2357 said:


> «سمیره رجب»، وزیر اطلاع رسانی و سخنگوی دولت بحرین، که مخالفان حکومت خانواده آل خلیفه بر مردم بحرین را تروریست می داند، در صفحه توییتر خود، گروهک تروریستی داعش را در عراق، انقلابیون عراق دانست و تصریح کرد؛ آنها برخلاف آنچه که گفته می شود، اعضای دولت اسلامی عراق و شام نیستند، بلکه مردم همان منطقه هستند!
> 
> عربستان و قطر و بحرین دیگه رسما حمایت میکنن از داعش .یه سوال چطوری آدم کشی و سر قطع کردن رو یه امر دینی میدونند؟یعنی فقط شستشوی مغزیه؟یا توو مذهب سنی بخشی به اسم شکار اردک دارن؟


Haghighat ineh ke vaghean inha tou artesh va manaategh e sonni tarafdaar daarand. Harfe oun Bahraini, az in jahat eshtebaah hast ke be mo'tarez haye bahrain fohsh mide, va gar na, baghiye harfesh dorost hast.
Qatar ra ba'id midounam, vali Bahrain va KSA ke azashoun hemaayat mikonand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> ISIS, ghaaleban Haras el Jomhouri ye saddam hastand, be alaave yek seri kohne sarbaaz, mesle abu omar shishaani, ke afsar e artesh e gorjestan boud. albatte yek seri tarafdaar e ma'mouli az mardom e aaddi ham daarand, vali dar kol, Hamas pish e inha az hame nazar mesle joke hastand


manzor man tajrobe naboud, ye gemati az ina to gorohi amozesh didan ke pol va tajhizatesh tavasote Iran tamin mishodeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> Haghighat ineh ke vaghean inha tou artesh va manaategh e sonni tarafdaar daarand. Harfe oun Bahraini, az in jahat eshtebaah hast ke be mo'tarez haye bahrain fohsh mide, va gar na, baghiye harfesh dorost hast.
> Qatar ra ba'id midounam, vali Bahrain va KSA ke azashoun hemaayat mikonand.



درسته. حالا که فکرشو میکنم میبینم ایران بدجوری به بمب اتم نیاز داره فکرشو بکن چندسال دیگه نصف مردم خاورمیانه آرزوی کشتن یه شیعه رو داشته باشن بعد بزنه و فصل شکار اعلام کنن و سرازیر شن ایران .باید یه چیزی دم دستمون باشه بزنیم توو سرشون. اسرائیل سیخی چند؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> درسته. حالا که فکرشو میکنم میبینم ایران بدجوری به بمب اتم نیاز داره فکرشو بکن چندسال دیگه نصف مردم خاورمیانه آرزوی کشتن یه شیعه رو داشته باشن بعد بزنه و فصل شکار اعلام کنن و سرازیر شن ایران .باید یه چیزی دم دستمون باشه بزنیم توو سرشون. اسرائیل سیخی چند؟؟



Hamoun nadaashteh baasheh behtare, va gar na KSA ham mireh chand ta mikhareh, midan be ISIS va in majaanin, entehari ye atomi vasat e tehran mizanan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> درسته. حالا که فکرشو میکنم میبینم ایران بدجوری به بمب اتم نیاز داره فکرشو بکن چندسال دیگه نصف مردم خاورمیانه آرزوی کشتن یه شیعه رو داشته باشن بعد بزنه و فصل شکار اعلام کنن و سرازیر شن ایران .باید یه چیزی دم دستمون باشه بزنیم توو سرشون. اسرائیل سیخی چند؟؟



aghe garar bashe har salafi 2 ta shie bokoshe ta bereh be behesht, ye 1 milyardi shie kam darim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> aghe garar bashe har salafi 2 ta shie bokoshe ta bereh be behesht, ye 1 milyardi shie kam darim.


نگران نباش با سیاست های افزایش جمعیتی تا حدودی این کمبود رو هم جبران میکنیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> aghe garar bashe har salafi 2 ta shie bokoshe ta bereh be behesht, ye 1 milyardi shie kam darim.



Pas fekr kardi ke ostaad qazvini, baraaye chi in ra gofte:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> نگران نباش با سیاست های افزایش جمعیتی تا حدودی این کمبود رو هم جبران میکنیم.


خیالم راحت شد
!*وگرنه کی میخواست جواب بهشت نرفتن سلفی هارو بده*




rmi5 said:


> Pas fekr kardi ke ostaad qazvini, baraaye chi in ra gofte:


lol
@rmi5 harfeh haj agha ro ro zamin nazar, to ham to US mashgol shou .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> lol
> @rmi5 harfeh haj agha ro ro zamin nazar, to ham to US mashgol shou .



Are Ostad jan, baayad berim kaar ra dar biyaarim  
man mikhaam yek amaliyaat e 124,000 farzandi, be te'daad e payaambaraan e elaahi bezanam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Are Ostad jan, baayad berim kaar ra dar biyaarim
> man mikhaam yek amaliyaat e 124,000 farzandi, be te'daad e payaambaraan e elaahi bezanam.



niyatet pake hamin ro edameh bedeh.
ageh 2 nafar digeh in karo anjam bedan digeh moshkele jamiat hal shodeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

agha ma ke kamare hamchin amaliatio nadarim  taze abzare amaliat ham mojood nist. laken daste ma kootaho khorma bar nakhil.shoma edame bedin faghat age gheyr az 5 o 8 o 12o 14 o 124000 beshe game over mishin pas deghat konin.
@Ostad goodnight
@rmi5 good day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> agha ma ke kamare hamchin amaliatio nadarim  taze abzare amaliat ham mojood nist. laken daste ma kootaho khorma bar nakhil.shoma edame bedin faghat age gheyr az 5 o 8 o 12o 14 o 124000 beshe game over mishin pas deghat konin.
> @Ostad goodnight
> @rmi5 good day


lol
good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

آقا امشب و فردا خیلی مهمه .

دعا کنید تا به خیر بگذره .

در ضمن ، مثل اینکه حاج قاسم رفته بغداد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

انگار اوضاع خیلی به هم ریختس
Exclusive: Alarmed by Iraq, Iran open to shared role with U.S. - Iran official| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> انگار اوضاع خیلی به هم ریختس
> Exclusive: Alarmed by Iraq, Iran open to shared role with U.S. - Iran official| Reuters



واقعا باید به سوریه و ارتشش آفرین گفت .

این ارتش عراق خیلی ضعیف کار می کنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> واقعا باید به سوریه و ارتشش آفرین گفت .
> 
> این ارتش عراق خیلی ضعیف کار می کنه .


(قضیه بدجور بیخ پیدا کرده حزب های سنی گفتن تا مالکی استعفا نده نه ما و نه سنی ها به ارتش کمک نمی کنیم(یعنی به داعش کمک میکنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> (قضیه بدجور بیخ پیدا کرده حزب های سنی گفتن تا مالکی استعفا نده نه ما و نه سنی ها به ارتش کمک نمی کنیم(یعنی به داعش کمک میکنن



تنها راهش اینه که فعلا جای بیشتری رو لو ندن و مردم رو سازماندهی کنن ، مثل دفاع وطنی سوریه .

اینجا امریکا هم پشت دولته و از لحاظ سیاسی وضعیت بهتره چون تازه انتخاب برگزار شده و مردم حمایت کردن .

باید هر جوری شده جلوی پیشروی داعش رو بگیرن تا بیشتر پیشروی نکنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> تنها راهش اینه که فعلا جای بیشتری رو لو ندن و مردم رو سازماندهی کنن ، مثل دفاع وطنی سوریه .
> 
> اینجا امریکا هم پشت دولته و از لحاظ سیاسی وضعیت بهتره چون تازه انتخاب برگزار شده و مردم حمایت کردن .
> 
> باید هر جوری شده جلوی پیشروی داعش رو بگیرن تا بیشتر پیشروی نکنه .



درسته اول باید به هر قیمتی شده یه سد دفاعی درست کنن بعد از جاهایی که داعش نیروی کمتری دارن شروع کنن به گسترش مناطق تحت کنترلشون
الان دیدم که تا 50 کیلومتری مرز ایران اومدن مگه قرار نبود از 150 کیلومتری مرز رو ایران پوشش بده
اینجاست که باید بگم
در مورد سیاست خارجی محمد رضا پهلوی روحت شاد
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

به نظر شما ایران نیرو بفرسته بهتره یا نفرسته؟ یا اینکه صرفا به آموزش گروه های عراقی بپردازه؟

پیزی که برای جالبه عده ای از افرادی که تو این فروم مدعی مبارزه با تروریسم هستن به صورت خواسته یا ناخواسته دارن با داعش همدردی میکنن، چرا؟ چون دولت مالکی شیعه هست. اصلا اگر مالکی شیطان هم باشه، باز هم داعش پدر شیطان هست و از بین بردن اون اولویت داره. هرچند سگ دولت مالکی شرف داره به خیلی از مشورهای خاور میانه که همین الان دارن به صورت غیر مستقیم از داعش حمایت میکنن. همینطور از نظر سیاست داخلی.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

شبکه تلویزیونی العراقیه گزارش داد: آیت الله سیستانی با صدور فتوایی علیه گروه داعش اعلام «جهاد کفایی» کرد.
وی با بیان این مطلب افزود: عراق در حال حاضر با خطر بزرگی مواجه است و هر کسی می تواند سلاح حمل کند باید داوطلبانه به همراه نیروهای امنیتی با گروه های تروریستی بجنگد و اگر در این راه جان خود را از دست دهد شهید محسوب می شود.
درحالی که افراطیون در فاصله 100 کیلومتری پایتخت عراق قرار دارند ژنرال سعد معن سخنگوی وزارت کشور عراق اعلام کرد:«ما طرح جدیدی را برای محافظت از بغداد تدوین کرده ایم.»

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- رویترز:* ایران آماده همکاری با آمریکا در زمینه عراق* است.

- تسنیم خبر داد: رویترز به نقل از یک مقام ارشد ایرانی که نامش فاش نشده اعلام کرد ایران ممکن است به منظور کمک به دولت بغداد برای مقابله با تروریست‌ها تمایل به همکاری با واشنگتن داشته باشد.

-مقام ایرانی به رویترز گفته است موضوع فوق در حال حاضر در حال بحث میان سران جمهوری اسلامی است. این مقام ایران همچنین اشاره‌ای نکرده است که آیا این موضوع با دیگر طرف‌های خارجی مطرح شده است یا خیر.

- این مقام ایرانی همچنین با اشاره به وقایع اخیر در عراق گفته است: ما آماده همکاری با آمریکایی‌ها برای پایان دادن این ناآرامی‌ها در خاورمیانه هستیم. ما در عراق، سوریه و بسیاری کشورها دارای نفوذ فراوانی هستیم.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Serpentine said:


> به نظر شما ایران نیرو بفرسته بهتره یا نفرسته؟ یا اینکه صرفا به آموزش گروه های عراقی بپردازه؟



فکر میکنم به صورت علنی نیروی پیاده فرستادن اوضاع رو بدتر کنه و باعث شه چند برابر نیروی ما از کشورهای عربستان و سوریه و اردن..برن برا کمک به داعش.هرچند بهتره نیرو های ایرانی دستکم تا 100 کیلومتری مرز ایران در عراق پیش برن تا داعش نتونه خطر و جنجالی متوجه ایران بکنه. حتی همین فتوای آیت الله سیستانی هم نمیدونم تا چه حد مفیده اینکه باعث نشه طرف مقابل هم فتوای جهاد بده..مفتی های وهابی..
ایران باید بتونه نقش مستشار یا مشاور رو ایفا کنه بالاخره درسته عراق سنی زیاد داره که حاضر نیستن با داعش بجنگن اما نصف جمعیتش هم شیعه هست پس اگه بتونن اونا رو سازماندهی کنن و آموزش بدن میشه مقابله کرد.جالبه بی بی سی میگفت داعش با فقط سه هزار نفر تونسته یک شهر یک میلیون نفری رو تسخیر کنه. قاسم سلیمانی هم به بغداد رفته و داره نیروهای قدس رو ساماندهی میکنه.خیلی از مردم و جوونای عراق هم در حال ثبت نام برا پیوستن به ارتش هستن.امیدوارم حاج قاسم آستینا رو بالا بزنه







@Kaan 
you are BAD now !! i mean your avatar  the good, the bad ,the ugly. nice movie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> به نظر شما ایران نیرو بفرسته بهتره یا نفرسته؟ یا اینکه صرفا به آموزش گروه های عراقی بپردازه؟
> 
> پیزی که برای جالبه عده ای از افرادی که تو این فروم مدعی مبارزه با تروریسم هستن به صورت خواسته یا ناخواسته دارن با داعش همدردی میکنن، چرا؟ چون دولت مالکی شیعه هست. اصلا اگر مالکی شیطان هم باشه، باز هم داعش پدر شیطان هست و از بین بردن اون اولویت داره. هرچند سگ دولت مالکی شرف داره به خیلی از مشورهای خاور میانه که همین الان دارن به صورت غیر مستقیم از داعش حمایت میکنن. همینطور از نظر سیاست داخلی.



سلام .

به نظر من ایران باید به صورت غیر رسمی نیرو بفرسته تا جلوی پیشروی داعش رو بگیرن و در همین حین شروع به آموزش و مسلح کردن و از همه مهمتر سازماندهی نیروهای عراقی ( ارتش و گروه های مسلح شیعه ) بکنن و بعد از یه مدت که مثل سوریه اوضاع جمع و جور شد و خود عراقی ها تونستن از عهدش بربیان بیاد عقب .

ارتش عراق اصلا نمیتونه جلوی داعش رو بگیره و حتی توی بغداد هم شکست خواهد خورد یا محاصره خواهد شد ، الآن باید به هر نحوی که شده حتی با زدن ستون های نظامی داعش توسط نیروی هوایی جلوی پیشروی رو گرفت

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

وزارت اطلاعات: دستگیری 30 نفر مرتبط با داعش در ایران

نماینده آیت الله سیستانی: همه علیه داعش دست به اسلحه ببرند/ داعش به مرزهای ایران نزدیک شد / حرکت آوارگان عراقی به سمت مرز خسروی

تکذیب دخالت نظامی ایران در عراق

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> وزارت اطلاعات: دستگیری 30 نفر مرتبط با داعش در ایران
> 
> نماینده آیت الله سیستانی: همه علیه داعش دست به اسلحه ببرند/ داعش به مرزهای ایران نزدیک شد / حرکت آوارگان عراقی به سمت مرز خسروی
> 
> تکذیب دخالت نظامی ایران در عراق



با این وضع داغون میخوان زائر بفرستن عراق ؟

آخر ما نفهمیدیم اینا نیرو فرستادن یا نه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> با این وضع داغون میخوان زائر بفرستن عراق ؟
> 
> آخر ما نفهمیدیم اینا نیرو فرستادن یا نه


چی بگم اصلا معلوم نیست کی به کیه
ارتش تا چند ساعت پیش داشت پیش روی میکرد الان دوباره داره عقب نشینی میکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

S00R3NA said:


> Does anyone know why @Surenas got banned ?!



What? Are you serious?

@Serpentine 

I demand to know why Surenas got banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

iranigirl2 said:


> What? Are you serious?
> 
> @Serpentine
> 
> I demand to know why Surenas got banned?



Hi .

I think he was far better than many people we see in this site .

Compare him with the complex trolls in ME section , You'll get the point .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

salam .....

harki mikhaad bere karbala ye zang bezane ba ham berim 

ozaa aragh badjoori ghamar dar aghrabe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> salam .....
> 
> harki mikhaad bere karbala ye zang bezane ba ham berim
> 
> ozaa aragh badjoori ghamar dar aghrabe


salllaaaaaaaaam dadash koja boodi to??? dige dashtim naomid mishodim!!
bazgashte por eftekharet mobarak delavar 







goosh be farmanim capitan .harvaght begi ba chandta dige az bachehay forum hamle havayi konim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> goosh be farmanim capitan .harvaght begi ba chandta dige az bachehay forum hamle havayi konim



chakerim 

mouselo k pas gereftan , ma berim ostane salah eddin  oon AS VAL ru bardar manam ba G36 maim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

LOL

Nice to see you back Haman jan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> chakerim
> 
> mouselo k pas gereftan , ma berim ostane salah eddin  oon AS VAL ru bardar manam ba G36 maim



Wow ,

Someone back from death .

کجا نوشته موصل رو پس گرفتن ؟

بغداد رو لو ندن ، موصل پیشکش .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

@jammersat 

Akhe chera enghadr kososher minevisi to?? Hadafet chie?
Once again, please change your flags

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Gilamard said:


> @jammersat
> 
> Akhe chera enghadr kososher minevisi to?? Hadafet chie?
> Once again, please change your flags



wow .

Where did you learn these words man ?


----------



## Gilamard

S00R3NA said:


> wow .
> 
> Where did you learn these words man ?



in Iran


----------



## Azizam

Gilamard said:


> @jammersat
> 
> Akhe chera enghadr kososher minevisi to?? Hadafet chie?
> Once again, please change your flags


his posts are weird

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

Azizam said:


> his posts are weird



Definitely. 
He had another account previously and he is probably a false flagger too but I don't know how we can deal with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Nice to see you back Haman jan!


Tnx brother  missed all of u guys 



S00R3NA said:


> Someone back from death .


 are dige , khode masih dar vojood pakam (lol) damid 



Gilamard said:


> Definitely.
> He had another account previously and he is probably a false flagger too but I don't know how we can deal with him.


salam . cheshe? che karast ?

baz ki 2ble account zade ? 



S00R3NA said:


> کجا نوشته موصل رو پس گرفتن ؟


vala shenidam ke niroohaye pishmarg ba ham kari niroohaye vizhe aragh (lol) mikhan amaliyat jadidi anjam bedan ta pas begiran mouselo (be soorat kamel) .

dige hala sehato soghmesh ba khodast .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gilamard

@haman10 

Look at his comments 

jammersat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

i'm just taking a peek at the israeli chicks , is that trolling ?
i had another account but my email was hacked , by a chinese gentleman


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> his posts are weird


I don't think that he is a false flagger. who the hell in the world would use Iranian flag to troll?!!!!  Anyway, He looks like a normal mullah follower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> I don't think that he is a false flagger. who the hell in the world would use Iranian flag to troll?!!!!  Anyway, He looks like a normal mullah follower.


But he doesn't seem to have any political affiliations and his posts have no meaning at all. His posts are ultra weird. Also seems like a thick pervert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> who the hell in the world would use Iranian flag to troll?!!!!


u did it 

and u did it for a long time


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> u did it
> 
> and u did it for a long time


Have not you learn a lesson from always being banned?!!!

I am not interested in your cheap talks  
Good Luck!


----------



## Targon

S00R3NA said:


> Hi .
> 
> I think he was far better than many people we see in this site .
> 
> Compare him with the complex trolls in ME section , You'll get the point .



Are you kidding me ? he was completely nuts, for most of his time he was trolling, he opened multiple accounts and got what he deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Have not you learn a lesson from always being banned?!!!
> 
> I am not interested in your cheap talks
> Good Luck!


Good luck 2 u 2 .
Hala chera mese dokhmala harf mizani ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Gilamard said:


> in Iran



oops .

I thought you'd never been here .

Don't use that my friend . That's not in your level .



Targon said:


> Are you kidding me ? he was completely nuts, for most of his time he was trolling, he opened multiple accounts and got what he deserved.



Hi .

He way here since 2010 .

I think you're judging him because he was hostile towards Turks after some members started Turk -Kurd fight .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Targon

S00R3NA said:


> oops .
> 
> I thought you'd never been here .
> 
> Don't use that my friend . That's not in your level .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi .
> 
> He way here since 2010 .
> 
> I think you're judging him because he was hostile towards Turks after some members started Turk -Kurd fight .



Not only Turks but anybody that he sees as an opponent againts Iran, he was racist and he was obsessed with superiority, nobody could have a healty discuission with him because he would ignore all the arguments and keep repeating same things and insult, he was like a child.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Targon said:


> Not only Turks but anybody that he sees as an opponent againts Iran, he was racist and he was obsessed with superiority, nobody could have a healty discuission with him because he would ignore all the arguments and keep repeating same things and insult, he was like a child.



I agree with you . He wasn't good even to me but it doesn't make him to be banned forever .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

S00R3NA said:


> oops .
> 
> I thought you'd never been here .
> 
> Don't use that my friend . That's not in your level .




You are totally right. To be clear I never use these words in real life but it should be the same on pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Drood-e faravan be hameye doostan. Man Ahrimanam. In avazii haye Tanibalism mano ban kardan bekhaetere yek avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


>





They need one for greece too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Militant Atheist

Albate bad nabood. Focus kardam ro kar va haghighatan ta ghabl az inke oza khar to khar beshe ham in lajanzar ro check nakarde boodam. Hala miam mibinam ke in yaroo Hazzy zade be sime akhar! LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Albate bad nabood. Focus kardam ro kar va haghighatan ta ghabl az inke oza khar to khar beshe ham in lajanzar ro check nakarde boodam. Hala miam mibinam ke in yaroo Hazzy zade be sime akhar! LOL!


lajanzaro khoob oomadi lol

Are, kherefte felestini hesabi jav gereftatesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Militant Atheist said:


> Albate bad nabood. Focus kardam ro kar va haghighatan ta ghabl az inke oza khar to khar beshe ham in lajanzar ro check nakarde boodam. Hala miam mibinam ke in yaroo Hazzy zade be sime akhar! LOL!



What about Hazzy.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Hazzy997 said:


> What about Hazzy.



Nothing. I said I didn't check on this forum for almost 3 months, now I come back and I see that your views have become more extreme.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Militant Atheist said:


> Nothing. I said I didn't check on this forum for almost 3 months, now I come back and I see that your views have become more extreme.



It's a response to your guys extreme views on Syria. You can't have it both ways. As far as I know, I was the only Arab Sunni here who supported Iran. On top of that it's probably a good thing to get sympathy from a Palestinian out of all Arabs. I've already seen enough atrocities in Syria. In the long run you aren't going to win the war. All this effort and money causing more destruction but also not being used for the right purposes. 

Obviously in our 'Axis of Resistance' there are people who aren't thinking strategically in the long term let alone the humanitarian aspect. When there are tens of thousands of girls being raped by the regime by people who claim to be 'Islamist' are supporting them then that embarrasses the hell out of us and we don't want anything to do with it. The 'resistance' image has become complete trash thanks to whatever idiots decided to support the regime instead of the people. 

When we say we are Islamist we mean it, we aren't going to support the regime which commits despicable acts.


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Nothing. I said I didn't check on this forum for almost 3 months, now I come back and I see that your views have become more extreme.


To ham hoseleh daari be in terrorist javaab midi ha 
in refighaash 4 ta sar tou araagh boridan, inam zadeh baalaa, fekr karde khabariye

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

@Militant Atheist natonesti tahamol koni!?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Hazzy997 said:


> It's a response to your guys extreme views on Syria. You can't have it both ways. As far as I know, I was the only Arab Sunni here who supported Iran. On top of that it's probably a good thing to get sympathy from a Palestinian out of all Arabs. I've already seen enough atrocities in Syria. In the long run you aren't going to win the war. All this effort and money causing more destruction but also not being used for the right purposes.
> 
> Obviously in our 'Axis of Resistance' there are people who aren't thinking strategically in the long term let alone the humanitarian aspect. When there are tens of thousands of girls being raped by the regime by people who claim to be 'Islamist' are supporting them then that embarrasses the hell out of us and we don't want anything to do with it. The 'resistance' image has become complete trash thanks to whatever idiots decided to support the regime instead of the people.
> 
> When we say we are Islamist we mean it, we aren't going to support the regime which commits despicable acts.


Nobody reads more than 2 of your sentences. Don't write so much. Don't write at all actually. Come to think of it, just stop breathing please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

@Hazzy997

For real you spend to much time writing paragraphs. Its not worth your time. So what if a few people on the internet read what you wrote. Its really not worth your energy. Your spending hours of your life with these paragraphs. Its not just 2 or 3 a day its like 10 paragraphs a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Kaan said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> For real you spend to much time writing paragraphs. Its not worth your time. So what if a few people on the internet read what you wrote. Its really not worth your energy. Your spending hours of your life with these paragraphs. Its not just 2 or 3 a day its like 10 paragraphs a day.


Time is not really precious for a lot of people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

lol some funny tweets Re. the Spain match:



> I haven't seen the Dutch beat the Spanish this badly since 1648 ...#*HistoryNerd*





> The last time #*holland* beat #*spain* like that I think Maurice of Nassau was involved.




BY FAR my favorite meme (I hate possession football)



>





>





>





>





>





>





>

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

Interesting watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

@haman10 

salam

ziad khodeto dargire un thread nakon .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> @haman10
> 
> salam
> 
> ziad khodeto dargire un thread nakon .


salam dadash . man ke be ghole @rmi5 hamishe ban hastam .

lets make a difference while u can , let them know they're a bunch of terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> salam dadash . man ke be ghole @rmi5 hamishe ban hastam .
> 
> lets make a difference while u can , let them know they're a bunch of terrorists


haman ba ban nashodan ham mituni ye differenci ijad koni.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> salam dadash . man ke be ghole @rmi5 hamishe ban hastam .
> 
> lets make a difference while u can , let them know they're a bunch of terrorists




Salam hamane aziz, khoshhalam baad az 2 bare payapey ban mibinamet. be nazare man internet hich arzeshi nadare chon ahmagh tarin adamaye momkene tush hozur daran,bala nesbate bazi Irania.

man tasmim gereftam kolle jam jahani va badesh ke tabestune nayam.ye moghe vaght dashti joftemun online budim emalito bede baham khosusi sohbat konim.

Yaa Ali ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> haman ba ban nashodan ham mituni ye differenci ijad koni.




na ma kermanshahi ha pahlevanim  

JK . you're right bro , but i cannot resist myself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> @Hazzy997
> 
> For real you spend to much time writing paragraphs. Its not worth your time. So what if a few people on the internet read what you wrote. Its really not worth your energy. Your spending hours of your life with these paragraphs. Its not just 2 or 3 a day its like 10 paragraphs a day.



It takes like one minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> It takes like one minute.


What's up with u ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> What's up with u ?



Read what I've been saying all along then you'll find out. You guys went too far this time.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@jammersat 

Change your flag to Afghanistan.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@S00R3NA
Bro kamelan khunsard bash va ba khunsardi javab bede gure babaye hamashun bezar harchi mikhan began. man khodam vaghti inja ziad mimunam kami ba asabe khurd va halate defayi javab midam vali vaghti kami az in divune khune dur misham dobare ke inja ro load mikonam kamelan khunsardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> @S00R3NA
> Bro kamelan khunsard bash va ba khunsardi javab bede gure babaye hamashun bezar harchi mikhan began. man khodam vaghti inja ziad mimunam kami ba asabe khurd va halate defayi javab midam vali vaghti kami az in divune khune dur misham dobare ke inja ro load mikonam kamelan khunsardam.



hey .

Mate , I'm always calm in this forum .

To be honest , I'm one of the calmest members here . I learned many useful things in this forum that helped me to be a better person in my life ( Thanks to trolls ) .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> hey .
> 
> Mate , I'm always calm in this forum .
> 
> To be honest , I'm one of the calmest members here . I learned may useful things in this forum that helped me to be a better person in my life ( Thanks to trolls ) .




manam tajrobam tu in site bishtar shod,fahmidam che adamaye ahmaghi tu donya hastan va eteghadatam be un chizayi ke khodam midunestam bishtar shod. (thanks to trolls) 

shoma mosalaman yeki az aroomtarin afrade injayi amma faghat mikhastam begam ziad in ahmaghye tazi ro jedi nagir. ina khodeshun midunan daran dorugh migan, faghat dust daran dorugh began.

iranam ke vallybalo bakht heyf shod, ta akharin lahazat jelo bud...

Bro for sure u are one the most respecful and calmest Iranian and members here.

--------------------------------

سورنا جان میشه اینو به انگلیسی ترجمه کنی یا یه لینک انگلیسی براش چیدا کنی تو اون تاپیک بذاری.

زرتشت برای پیروانش پنجگاه نماز در شبانه روز تعیین کرد بسیار شایان ذکر است که نماز کیش باستان از حیث اوقات پنجگانه و دیگر آداب و رسوم همانندی زیادی به نماز مسلمانان دارد، اوقات نماز و آداب و شرایط آن در مزدیسنی به ترتیب زیر است:

در مزد یسنی شبانه روز به پنج بخش قسمت شده است و هر کدام به نام فرشته ای،نماز ویژه ای دارد.

1-هاون گاه:
وقت آن از برآمدن خورشید است تا نیمروز(ظهر)
2-رپیت وین گاه:
موقع آن از بر آمدن خورشید تا سه ساعت(تسو) بعد از ظهر
3-ازیرین گاه:
از سه ساعت بعد از ظهر شروع می شود و تا اول شب و پیدا شدن ستاره ها پایان میابد.
4- ایویس رو تریمگاه:
وقت آن از اول شب است تا نیمه شب
5- اشهین گاه:
وقت آن از نیمه شب است تا بر آمدن خورشید

در روایات هرمزد یار آمده است که : هاون گاه شش ساعت است ،رپیت گاه سه ساعت است ، ازیرین گاه سه ساعت است ،ایویس رو تریمگاه شش ساعت و اشیهن گاه شش ساعت است.

هاونی و رپیت وین و اوزیرین و ایویس رو تریم و اشهین پنج فرشته نگهبان شب و روز هستند که هر یک از آنها را گروهی از ایزدان را مانند مهر و رام و اردیبهشت و آذر و آپن نپات وایزد آب و فروهر و اوپرتات وسروش و رشن و اشتاد همراهی میکنند.

شرایط نماز:

برای به جای آوردن نماز دستورهایی داده شده که به شرح زیر است:
1-پاک کردن تن از هرگونه (اِنی : نویسنده گرامی لطفا به هنگام انتخاب کلمات، از کلمات مورد دار بپرهیزید زیرا در این مکان شایسته آن نیست )
2-پاک کردن لباس از هرگونه پلیدی ،نسا(تن مرده ،لاشه حیوانات)و هیرنسا(چیزی مانند خون، ناخن و موی و...
3-در بر داشتن سدره و کشتی
4-شستن دست و صورت که پادیاب نامیده می شود.
5-پاک بودن جای نماز از هرگونه پلیدی ،نسا و هیر نسا. پیرامون جای نماز تا چهل گام و حداقل سه گام باید پاک و تمیز باشد.
6-محل نماز به زور از کسی گرفته نشده باشد یا از پول دزدی خریداری نشده باشد.

قبله:

پرستش قبله در آیین مزدیسنی از دیدگاه اینکه نمی توان برای خدا حدود و جهتی را در نظر گرفت از این رو موقع نماز خواندن ،به گونه ای که به سوی نور وروشنایی مانند خورشید وماه و چراغ وآتش روی می کند و برداشت آنها چنین است:

فروغ نور و روشنایی پدید آمده نموداری از نور و روشنایی جهان حقیقت و معنویت می باشد و در پروراندن روح و دل اثری بس بزرگ دارد و انسان را به تجلیات انوار خدایی متوجه می سازد. تمام آفریدگان به نور نیازمندند ،همانگونه که حیوانات با بهره گیری از نور زنده اند و نباتات از نور زندگی می کنند ،چنانچه اگر گلدانی را پشت پنجره بگذاریم پس از چند روز می بینیم که برگها و شاخه های آن به سوی نور متمایل می شود. د رکتابهای مقدس دینی همیشه خداوند خود و پیامبران خود را نور معرفی می نماید.

طریقه وضو:

ترتیب وضو این است که دستها را تا مچ و صورت را تا بنا گوش و زیر زنخ و بالای پیشانی و نیز پاها را تا قوزک سه بار با آب تمیز خوب شستشو می دهند. آنگاه دعای دست و رو شستن را که سروش باج نام دارد می خوانند و به نو کردن کشتی (باز ئ بسته کردن کشتی)پرداخته پس از آن آغاز به نماز خواندن می کنند.
در صورتی که آب نباشد و یا به انگیزه ای بکار بردن آب مجاز نباشد صورت و دستها را سه بار به روی خاک تمیز می زنند و سپس به صورت و پشت دست می کشند.

هنگام وضو گرفتن دعایی به نام سروش باج می خوانند:

به نام ایزد بخشاینده و بخشایشگر مهربان

به خشنودی اهورامزدا (اشم وهی «سه بار» من اقرار می کنم استوارم به دین مزدیسنی که آوردنده زرتشت ،دشمن دیو پرستی و دروغ است.

اگر بامداد باشد به هاون (صبحگاه) اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن نیایش و درود و ستایش باد، به دهدار نیکخواهی که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد.

اگر نیمروز باشد برفتون اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن نیایش و درود و ستایش باد ،به شهردار مردم نوازی که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش ودرود و ستایش باد.

اگر پسین باشد به ایزیرین اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن و نیایش درود و ستایش باد ، به پادشاه بادرام پروری که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد.

اگر شب باشد به ایوه سریترم اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد، به پیشوای روحانی بشر دوستی که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد.

اگر نیمه شب باشد به اشهین اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد ، به کد خدای نیکخواهی که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش درود و ستایش باد.

زرتشتیان چگونه نماز می خوانند؟ : زرتشتی


----------



## Militant Atheist

My bros, I have lost all my notification alerts. I will start finding your replies to me when I got back home. Sorry!



rmi5 said:


> I don't think that he is a false flagger. who the hell in the world would use Iranian flag to troll?!!!!  Anyway, He looks like a normal mullah follower.


He reminds me of BeyondHeretic. Don't you think?



MOHSENAM said:


> @jammersat
> 
> Change your flag to Afghanistan.



He was born in Iran therefore he is an Iranian. Afghanis are our brothers. Don't insult them. Don't insult Turks either. If you have beef with atatwolf so be it. But don't insult his ethnicity. There are about 20 Turks on this forum, they don't need to be insulted because of you two.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

Militant Atheist said:


> My bros, I have lost all my notification alerts. I will start finding your replies to me when I got back home. Sorry!
> 
> 
> He reminds me of BeyondHeretic. Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> He was born in Iran therefore he is an Iranian. Afghanis are our brothers. Don't insult them. Don't insult Turks either. If you have beef with atatwolf so be it. But don't insult his ethnicity. There are about 20 Turks on this forum, they don't need to be insulted because of you two.



I never insult Turks. Jammersat is an Afghan, I wanted him to correct his flag.as well I never insult afghans.
--
to 3 mahe inja nabudi az ghazayaye inja khabar nadari.age khasti behet begam


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> manam tajrobam tu in site bishtar shod,fahmidam che adamaye ahmaghi tu donya hastan va eteghadatam be un chizayi ke khodam midunestam bishtar shod. (thanks to trolls)
> 
> shoma mosalaman yeki az aroomtarin afrade injayi amma faghat mikhastam begam ziad in ahmaghye tazi ro jedi nagir. ina khodeshun midunan daran dorugh migan, faghat dust daran dorugh began.
> 
> iranam ke vallybalo bakht heyf shod, ta akharin lahazat jelo bud...
> 
> Bro for sure u are one the most respecful and calmest Iranian and members here.
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> سورنا جان میشه اینو به انگلیسی ترجمه کنی یا یه لینک انگلیسی براش چیدا کنی تو اون تاپیک بذاری.
> 
> زرتشت برای پیروانش پنجگاه نماز در شبانه روز تعیین کرد بسیار شایان ذکر است که نماز کیش باستان از حیث اوقات پنجگانه و دیگر آداب و رسوم همانندی زیادی به نماز مسلمانان دارد، اوقات نماز و آداب و شرایط آن در مزدیسنی به ترتیب زیر است:
> 
> در مزد یسنی شبانه روز به پنج بخش قسمت شده است و هر کدام به نام فرشته ای،نماز ویژه ای دارد.
> 
> 1-هاون گاه:
> وقت آن از برآمدن خورشید است تا نیمروز(ظهر)
> 2-رپیت وین گاه:
> موقع آن از بر آمدن خورشید تا سه ساعت(تسو) بعد از ظهر
> 3-ازیرین گاه:
> از سه ساعت بعد از ظهر شروع می شود و تا اول شب و پیدا شدن ستاره ها پایان میابد.
> 4- ایویس رو تریمگاه:
> وقت آن از اول شب است تا نیمه شب
> 5- اشهین گاه:
> وقت آن از نیمه شب است تا بر آمدن خورشید
> 
> در روایات هرمزد یار آمده است که : هاون گاه شش ساعت است ،رپیت گاه سه ساعت است ، ازیرین گاه سه ساعت است ،ایویس رو تریمگاه شش ساعت و اشیهن گاه شش ساعت است.
> 
> هاونی و رپیت وین و اوزیرین و ایویس رو تریم و اشهین پنج فرشته نگهبان شب و روز هستند که هر یک از آنها را گروهی از ایزدان را مانند مهر و رام و اردیبهشت و آذر و آپن نپات وایزد آب و فروهر و اوپرتات وسروش و رشن و اشتاد همراهی میکنند.
> 
> شرایط نماز:
> 
> برای به جای آوردن نماز دستورهایی داده شده که به شرح زیر است:
> 1-پاک کردن تن از هرگونه (اِنی : نویسنده گرامی لطفا به هنگام انتخاب کلمات، از کلمات مورد دار بپرهیزید زیرا در این مکان شایسته آن نیست )
> 2-پاک کردن لباس از هرگونه پلیدی ،نسا(تن مرده ،لاشه حیوانات)و هیرنسا(چیزی مانند خون، ناخن و موی و...
> 3-در بر داشتن سدره و کشتی
> 4-شستن دست و صورت که پادیاب نامیده می شود.
> 5-پاک بودن جای نماز از هرگونه پلیدی ،نسا و هیر نسا. پیرامون جای نماز تا چهل گام و حداقل سه گام باید پاک و تمیز باشد.
> 6-محل نماز به زور از کسی گرفته نشده باشد یا از پول دزدی خریداری نشده باشد.
> 
> قبله:
> 
> پرستش قبله در آیین مزدیسنی از دیدگاه اینکه نمی توان برای خدا حدود و جهتی را در نظر گرفت از این رو موقع نماز خواندن ،به گونه ای که به سوی نور وروشنایی مانند خورشید وماه و چراغ وآتش روی می کند و برداشت آنها چنین است:
> 
> فروغ نور و روشنایی پدید آمده نموداری از نور و روشنایی جهان حقیقت و معنویت می باشد و در پروراندن روح و دل اثری بس بزرگ دارد و انسان را به تجلیات انوار خدایی متوجه می سازد. تمام آفریدگان به نور نیازمندند ،همانگونه که حیوانات با بهره گیری از نور زنده اند و نباتات از نور زندگی می کنند ،چنانچه اگر گلدانی را پشت پنجره بگذاریم پس از چند روز می بینیم که برگها و شاخه های آن به سوی نور متمایل می شود. د رکتابهای مقدس دینی همیشه خداوند خود و پیامبران خود را نور معرفی می نماید.
> 
> طریقه وضو:
> 
> ترتیب وضو این است که دستها را تا مچ و صورت را تا بنا گوش و زیر زنخ و بالای پیشانی و نیز پاها را تا قوزک سه بار با آب تمیز خوب شستشو می دهند. آنگاه دعای دست و رو شستن را که سروش باج نام دارد می خوانند و به نو کردن کشتی (باز ئ بسته کردن کشتی)پرداخته پس از آن آغاز به نماز خواندن می کنند.
> در صورتی که آب نباشد و یا به انگیزه ای بکار بردن آب مجاز نباشد صورت و دستها را سه بار به روی خاک تمیز می زنند و سپس به صورت و پشت دست می کشند.
> 
> هنگام وضو گرفتن دعایی به نام سروش باج می خوانند:
> 
> به نام ایزد بخشاینده و بخشایشگر مهربان
> 
> به خشنودی اهورامزدا (اشم وهی «سه بار» من اقرار می کنم استوارم به دین مزدیسنی که آوردنده زرتشت ،دشمن دیو پرستی و دروغ است.
> 
> اگر بامداد باشد به هاون (صبحگاه) اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن نیایش و درود و ستایش باد، به دهدار نیکخواهی که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد.
> 
> اگر نیمروز باشد برفتون اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن نیایش و درود و ستایش باد ،به شهردار مردم نوازی که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش ودرود و ستایش باد.
> 
> اگر پسین باشد به ایزیرین اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن و نیایش درود و ستایش باد ، به پادشاه بادرام پروری که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد.
> 
> اگر شب باشد به ایوه سریترم اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد، به پیشوای روحانی بشر دوستی که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد.
> 
> اگر نیمه شب باشد به اشهین اشو و سردار اشوئی یزشن و نیایش و درود و ستایش باد ، به کد خدای نیکخواهی که اشو و سردار اشوئی باشد یزشن و نیایش درود و ستایش باد.
> 
> زرتشتیان چگونه نماز می خوانند؟ : زرتشتی



سلام .

متن خیلی زیادیه .

نیازی نیست که وقت خودتو برای این افراد حروم کنی اینو ترجمه کنی .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> There are about 20 Turks on this forum, they don't need to be insulted because of you two.



There are only 20 very active Turkish users here..... actual numbers is close to 50-60.. they all became active if there happens to be a serious subject.



Militant Atheist said:


> Don't insult Turks either. If you have beef with atatwolf so be it.



There is no cure for this disease..... Hasani does the same stuff... some chinese does the same stuff...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> متن خیلی زیادیه .
> 
> نیازی نیست که وقت خودتو برای این افراد حروم کنی اینو ترجمه کنی .




من نگفتم همشو داداشم گفتم یه قسمتاییشو، به هر حال خودم یه چیزی به انگلیسی گذاشتم تا هر موقع این عربا عر زدن بگم شما کلا کافر بودین اما ما از هزاران سال پیش دیندار و خداپرست بودیم.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Guys, I can't post links yet. Someone please post the BBC piece about Iranians among world's top researchers.



Sinan said:


> There are only 20 very active Turkish users here..... actual numbers is close to 50-60.. they all became active if there happens to be a serious subject.



Wow really? 60 Turks? :O

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ostad said:


> @Militant Atheist natonesti tahamol koni!?



Chakeretam bardar-e aziz  11 rooz dige monde ta on un-ban beshe. Age bekhatere Iraq nabood ehtemalan nemiomadam. Vali vojdanan kheyli fucked-upe ke kasi in terroristhaye kasif ro support kone. Bebin bish az 2,000 nafar ro toye 2 rooz koshtand! Ba inke man believer nistam vali besiar besiar narahat shodam az babat-e tasaviri ke didam. Ensani nist ke sarbazha-ee ke taslim shodan, farar kardan ro bokoshi. Hala mikhad sarbaz har dini dashte bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

Militant Atheist said:


> Chakeretam bardar-e aziz  11 rooz dige monde ta on un-ban beshe. Age bekhatere Iraq nabood ehtemalan nemiomadam. Vali vojdanan kheyli fucked-upe ke kasi in terroristhaye kasif ro support kone. Bebin bish az 2,000 nafar ro toye 2 rooz koshtand! Ba inke man believer nistam vali besiar besiar narahat shodam az babat-e tasaviri ke didam. Ensani nist ke sarbazha-ee ke taslim shodan, farar kardan ro bokoshi. Hala mikhad sarbaz har dini dashte bashe.


ma bishtar bradar .120% moafegam in feletiniye bebin chi post kardeh


> You guys went too far this time.


. kolan ye asli ke man behesh etegad daram ineh ke ensaniat mogaddam bar dine. to youtube ageh search koni ye zan javon ke hejab kamel dasht ro to meydon shahr yeki az in heyvona ba dastash khafe mikoneh v gardanesh ro ham dar akhar mishkaneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

@jammersat 
One other post about @500 and your fantasies and you are thread banned for good.

@others, keep trolling out of this thread.thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@haman10
Haman jan chera dige ziad inja nemiay?
@Ostad
ina ke din nadaran, vahshi tarin heyvanat ham'noe khodeshuno vaghti gorosnan unjuri nemikoshan; ina serfan vase inke az aghayede tarafe moghabeleshun khosheshun nemiad mikoshanesh.

Ostad jan shoma emtehanat tamum nashode?kam miay inja.

@jammersat

That girl is not 500's photo.As well adir mz use an israel model for his avatar picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@S00R3NA

Salam khubin?
be nazaret axamo ba eynak tu size koochik post bokonam?


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> @S00R3NA
> 
> Salam khubin?
> be nazaret axamo ba eynak tu size koochik post bokonam?



سلام .

چی بگم والا .

من فردا یه 3 واحدی امتحان دارم و یک هفته فشار وحشتناکی از همه طرف روم بوده این روزا تعطیلم و حال و حوصله هم ندارم .

ولی عکس خودتو اینجا پست نکن ، یه موقع این فلسطینیه شناساییت می کنه تو خیابون انتحاری میاد تو شکمت شادروان میشی .

همین جواد خوبه ، یه کم کلشو بزرگتر کن تا فیس نورانیش معلوم بشه .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

S00R3NA said:


> ولی عکس خودتو اینجا پست نکن ، یه موقع این فلسطینیه شناساییت می کنه تو خیابون انتحاری میاد تو شکمت شادروان میشی .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@jammersat 

You should be thankful for me for this photo.







I wish you good luck with 500.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Sinan said:


> I wish you good luck with 500.



If everyone's avatars were their actual representative, we would have lots of inanimate objects, animals and dead people as users of this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> If everyone's avatars were their actual representative, we would have lots of inanimate objects, animals and dead people as users of this forum.



SShhhhhhhhhhh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

S00R3NA said:


> سلام .
> 
> چی بگم والا .
> 
> من فردا یه 3 واحدی امتحان دارم و یک هفته فشار وحشتناکی از همه طرف روم بوده این روزا تعطیلم و حال و حوصله هم ندارم .
> 
> ولی عکس خودتو اینجا پست نکن ، یه موقع این فلسطینیه شناساییت می کنه تو خیابون انتحاری میاد تو شکمت شادروان میشی .
> 
> همین جواد خوبه ، یه کم کلشو بزرگتر کن تا فیس نورانیش معلوم بشه .


Good luck with your exams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Alienoz_TR said:


> Good luck with your exams.



Can you read Iranian or google translate ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Sinan said:


> Can you read Iranian or google translate ?



Knowledge of Ottoman language with a few Persian lessons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Can you read Iranian or google translate ?


Do you think that he is a turk? I doubt it. He is an Iranian, otherwise he could not fully understand the language, because of its idioms, and connotations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Do you think that he is a turk? I doubt it. He is an Iranian, otherwise he could not fully understand the language, because of its idioms, and connotations



Yeah, he is Turkish as far as i know. And he only said good luck with your exams. I don't think he fully understood all the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Sinan said:


> Can you read Iranian or google translate ?



Google translate doesn't work well with Persian, because of idioms, connotations, etc...
Actually, my master thesis was on semantic and noun-determination of Persian language for translation agents, so I know first hand how fucked up it could be.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Militant Atheist said:


> Google translate doesn't work well with Persian, because of idioms, connotations, etc...
> Actually, my master thesis was on semantic and noun-determination of Persian language for translation agents, so I know first hand how fucked up it could be.



Tipping my hat to you, sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Tipping my hat to you, sir.



Thank you my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

NO offence to anyone. I just found this on Iraq related news. 








Battle for Baquba: Isis Sunnis wrestle with Shiite Iraqis for control of the last major town before Baghdad as country splits along sectarian lines | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Azizam said:


> NO offence to anyone. I just found this on Iraq related news.



I thought he lives in a Place or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Militant Atheist said:


> I thought he lives in a Place or something?


Politicians don't show off too much luxury. Maybe the TV is in an average looking room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Azizam said:


> Politicians don't show off too much luxury. Maybe the TV is in an average looking room.



It could be. But overall it doesn't look like a Palace. Its probably an apartment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Militant Atheist said:


> It could be. But overall it doesn't look like a Palace. Its probably an apartment.


Yeah, you're right. Do you perceive him as an honest politician when compared to rest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Azizam said:


> Yeah, you're right. Do you perceive him as an honest politician when compared to rest?



I don't think honest politicians even exist  Go watch House of Cards, it will really open your eyes!
But on a serious note, there is certainly a power struggle within IRI, he seems to be more pragmatic and know that right now the country is not in a good situation. But hard-liners give him hard time. So I think at this point in time he is a good candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Militant Atheist said:


> I don't think honest politicians even exist  Go watch House of Cards, it will really open your eyes!
> But on a serious note, there is certainly a power struggle within IRI, he seems to be more pragmatic and know that right now the country is not in a good situation. But hard-liners give him hard time. So I think at this point in time he is a good candidate.


That's very true that's why I asked how you see him as a comparison with the rest. 

I've also heard that some of the ridiculous acts and high execution rate occur as a result of power struggle. Nevertheless I think Iran is being absorbed into Western orbit especially with what's going on in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> @haman10
> Haman jan chera dige ziad inja nemiay?
> @Ostad
> ina ke din nadaran, vahshi tarin heyvanat ham'noe khodeshuno vaghti gorosnan unjuri nemikoshan; ina serfan vase inke az aghayede tarafe moghabeleshun khosheshun nemiad mikoshanesh.
> 
> Ostad jan shoma emtehanat tamum nashode?kam miay inja.
> 
> @jammersat
> 
> That girl is not 500's photo.As well adir mz use an israel model for his avatar picture.


harfe shoma kamelan dorosteh. dar morede emtahana ham na hanouz tamoum nashodeh , az in be baad faghat joomeha online misham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Ostad said:


> harfe shoma kamelan dorosteh. dar morede emtahana ham na hanouz tamoum nashodeh , az in be baad faghat joomeha online misham.




key emtehanat tamum mishe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> key emtehanat tamum mishe?


30 om, bahs shoma ba bazi az member haye GCC ro didam, mikhastam ino begam ke chanta az ina baraye trolling hougog migiran. pas ziad vagteto bahashoun talaf nakon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Azizam said:


> I've also heard that some of the ridiculous acts and high execution rate occur as a result of power struggle. Nevertheless I think Iran is being absorbed into Western orbit especially with what's going on in Iraq.



That is correct my friend. Some factions of IRI are afraid of close relations with the West. Sanctions allow them to smuggle goods into the country and make money, in other words they have monopolized the market. They don't care about rest of 79.9 million of Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Ostad said:


> 30 om, bahs shoma ba bazi az member haye GCC ro didam, mikhastam ino begam ke chanta az ina baraye trolling hougog migiran. pas ziad vagteto bahashoun talaf nakon




kodumashun? jedi migi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Militant Atheist said:


> That is correct my friend. Some factions of IRI are afraid of close relations with the West. Sanctions allow them to smuggle goods into the country and make money, in other words they have monopolized the market. They don't care about rest of 79.9 million of Iranians.


That must be a double edged sword for them. They can't continue it forever while fuelling anger of common people. There will be a tipping point very soon so they will eventually have to give in. 

I am going to sleep mate. I had a nice conversation with you. Good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Azizam said:


> That must be a double edged sword for them. They can't continue it forever while fuelling anger of common people. There will be a tipping point very soon so they will eventually have to give in.



Definitely, that's why they drank the "Jam-e Zahremar" and allowed Rouhani to be elected. One more rigging of elections and they would be out. Actually him and Hashemi were only people who could have saved the IRI. 2 Months with Jalili and we would have World War III. 

Good night mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> key emtehanat tamum mishe?


100% nemishe goft vali areh injoriyeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Ostad said:


> 100% nemishe goft vali areh injoriyeh.




Damet garm ostade aziz. shab bekheir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> Damet garm ostade aziz. shab bekheir


shabeh shoma ham bekheiyr.


----------



## jammersat

Sinan said:


> @jammersat
> 
> You should be thankful for me for this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you good luck with 500.



Hi brow, are you an internet hacker? what do you search for on the internet and google?

@Sinan , i forgot to thank you for teh picture , i thoguht that was her niece she was trying to promote on the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

jammersat said:


> Hi brow, are you an internet hacker? what do you search for on the internet and google?



500 is a dude that picture can probably be found on google.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alienoz_TR

rmi5 said:


> Do you think that he is a turk? I doubt it. He is an Iranian, otherwise he could not fully understand the language, because of its idioms, and connotations




Men ez Istanbul amedem. To? Ez çi?

I was better, forgot a lot. Used to know basic kurdish as well. Forgot that, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

jammersat said:


> Hi brow, are you an internet hacker? what do you search for on the internet and google?
> 
> @Sinan , i forgot to thank you for teh picture , i thoguht that was her niece she was trying to promote on the forum



Just drag the picture on the google , rest will come


----------



## jammersat

Sinan said:


> Just drag the picture on the google , rest will come


Thanks for your valuable knowledge my friend , Victoria Shlomo 

look what i found

Victoria Israel | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

HI everybody i just found sth wanted to share with you guys
BrazilNames - Generate your own Brazil football name
you can type your name in this site and it says If you played for Brazil your nickname would be... 
you type your real name and check out. but !! i type some users i know and put it here .it needs your name and family but i write your usernames for both name and family 
so our brazilian team include :

rahi2357 is *RAHA'O SANTOS NO.2

@Ostad " ---------- OSTILDO ----- NO.2

@Serpentine ---------- SERPENTINALDO ----- NO.5

@SOHEIL ---------- SOHEUNDO ----- NO.9

@haman10 ---------- HAMILDO ----- NO.2

@S00R3NA ---------- SOORENAC,A ----- NO.2

@Abii ---------- ABIINHO SANTOS ----- NO.8

@Gilamard ---------- GILAMARC,A ----- NO.4

@rmi5 ---------- RMA"O ----- NO.8

@Azizam ---------- AZIZEZO ----- NO.6

@yavar ---------- YAVILDO ----- NO.2

@mohsen ---------- MOHSIO ----- NO.12

@Kaan ---------- KAANDO SANTOS ----- NO.3

@kollang ---------- KOLLARDO PAU ----- NO.3

@Sinan ---------- SINILDO ----- NO.2

@Kiarash ---------- KIARALDO ----- NO.9

@MTN1917 ---------- ERTO ----- NO.3

@raptor22 ---------- RAPTISCO ----- NO.8

@xenon54 ---------- XENILDO ----- NO.2

@iranigirl2 ---------- IRANIGEZO ----- NO.10

@MOHSENAM ---------- MOHSENA ----- NO.10

@Cohen1984 ---------- COHILDO ----- NO.2

@KingMamba ---------- KINGMAMBAC,A ----- NO.12

@Militant Atheist ---------- CLAUDIO ATHEINCHA ----- NO.5

@Hazzy997 ---------- HILDO ----- NO.2

@jammersat ---------- JAMMERSAC,A ----- NO.6 *(I heard you fell in love with 500?! holly ship  kidding  )
*
@al-Hasani ---------- ALHASANAC,A ----- NO.4

@Alienoz_TR ---------- ALIENITO ----- NO.8
*
OH i got tired ! sorry about the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Serpentine

Serpentinaldo. I like the sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

rahi2357 said:


> @MOHSENAM ---------- MOHSENA ----- NO.10


Mohsena.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Hildo. 

That sounds wrong. 

@haman10 

Hamido Hildo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

alan een doostemoon masalan mikhaad ozr khahi kone  boro baba 

============

@rahi2357 , bro , that was awesome  especially *SOORENAC *
ladies and gents , i've passed my endocrinology course , now u can ask me if u have any sort of genital  or thyroidal or any weird hormonal problem u have 

dont be ashamed of it , i know u all got it 



Hazzy997 said:


> That sounds wrong.


yeah , i dont like it either , lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Sounds like Dildo !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

the iranian guy with long hair plays good. I think he played mid field. (football)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> ladies and gents , i've passed my endocrinology course , now u can ask me if u have any sort of genital  or thyroidal or any weird hormonal problem u have
> 
> dont be ashamed of it , i know u all got it


congratulations bro!!!  marizetim dadash 
guys don't be ashamed ask your genital questions. let me be the first. why some members of this forum get period while thinking?  

@Kaan






wiki:
*Andranik Timotian-Samarani* (Persian: آندرانيک تيموريان‎, Armenian: Անդրանիկ Թէյմուրեան, known as *Andranik "Ando" Teymourian*, born 6 March 1983) is an Iranian footballer who currently plays for Esteghlal in the Iran Pro League. He usually plays as a defensive midfielder, but can also play as a wide midfielder. From 2006 to 2010, he played for three clubs in England, including Bolton and Fulham in the Premier League.

Teymourian played his first match for Iran in 2005, and has featured in their squads for the 2006 and 2014 World Cups, and also the 2007 and 2011 Asian Cups. He is notably the first Christian to captain the Iranian national team.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> the iranian guy with long hair plays good. I think he played mid field. (football)


yep , he is anderanic teymorian 

we have really good players who didnt play on the field like danial davari , stephan beitashoor and a player who unfortunately didnt make it , sardar azmoon



rahi2357 said:


> marizetim dadash


fadat sham baw 



rahi2357 said:


> why some members of this forum get period while thinking?


thats psychological , that would be in the area of resurgent iran 

i have no authority here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

rahi2357 said:


> congratulations bro!!!  marizetim dadash
> guys don't be ashamed ask your genital questions. let me be the first. why some members of this forum get period while thinking?
> 
> @Kaan
> View attachment 35500
> 
> ANDRANIK TEYMORIAN


Too bad he is armenian.


----------



## Gilamard

Kaan said:


> the iranian guy with long hair plays good. I think he played mid field. (football)



Indeed. He saved our arses so many times in the last game against Nigeria. Too bad he got a yellow card but he knew what he was doing from the beginning and he always played like that. 
Here's a nice goal by him:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakan

One of the guys had crazy tatoos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Kaan said:


> Too bad he is armenian


? ? ? ? ? he is iranian christian *armani*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

haman10 said:


> ? ? ? ? ? he is iranian christian *armani*



So he is an ethnic Armenian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Gilamard said:


> So he is an ethnic Armenian


LOL, No, they are Armenized persians.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Kaan said:


> Too bad he is armenian.



His surname is based on Turkish. Timur, iron.

Same as Kim kardashian. Kardash brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Alienoz_TR said:


> Same as Kim kardashian. Kardash brother.


Im not proud of it, this hobbit should change her surname.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Let's keep racism out of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

Congrats haman!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Thanks dear @rahi2357 , You're the first one brought smile on my face after screwing my exam .

*SOORENAC,A *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> Congrats haman!


Tnx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

The australia holland game is good.

Holland scored at 20 min then australia scored at 21 min.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Alienoz_TR said:


> His surname is based on Turkish. Timur, iron.
> 
> Same as Kim kardashian. Kardash brother.



Teymur is a popular Iranian name as well.

Also, many Iranian last names end with suffix -ian.

*Most common suffixes:*
-i, -ian, -pour,-nia,-nejad,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

iranigirl2 said:


> Teymur is a popular Iranian name as well.
> 
> Also, many Iranian last names end with suffix -ian.
> 
> *Most common suffixes:*
> -i, -ian, -pour,-nia,-nejad,



Dashlaghian for example !

@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Dashlaghian for example !
> 
> @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

S00R3NA said:


> Thanks dear @rahi2357 , You're the first one brought smile on my face after screwing my exam .
> 
> *SOORENAC,A *


you're welcome bro  why upset? i'm screwing all of them and i am still happy  do your best leave the rest 



Kaan said:


> Too bad he is armenian.


no he is fully iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## iranigirl2

.

Anyone knows exactly how many Iranian football fans attended the iran-Nigeria game in brazil?
when I was watching the game on espn I kept hearing do do do do do Iran chants! It was awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iranigirl2

world cup or Halloween?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ای ایران

iranigirl2 said:


> Teymur is a popular Iranian name as well.
> 
> Also, many Iranian last names end with suffix -ian.
> 
> *Most common suffixes:*
> -i, -ian, -pour,-nia,-nejad,


Also zadeh, but -i is by far the most common.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

John Stewart is simply awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> John Stewart is simply awesome.


That was brilliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> John Stewart is simply awesome.


*



*
here is the situation:
*1 *US helped ISIL in syria.
*2 *US is against ISIL in iraq.
*3 *saudi arabia is against noori maleki so helps ISIL
*4 *US is against noori maleki's way to run iraq so does nothing important about ISIL
*5* iran and US are eager to work with each other cuz they are against ISIL while both are against each other.
*6 *israel is against sunni muslims in palestine while is happy with sunni extremists in syria and iraq cuz israel is against iran.
*
so...?

... ISIL * kills hundreds of people daily while some are against some others .

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*happy with the situation: *SAUDI ARABIA , ISRAEL , PALESTINIANS

*sad side of situation: *US , IRAN






wait a second .goddamn it !!!
israel and palestine are happy ... while iran and US are sad ???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


>


The Axis of Evil did this !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

لیونل مسی ، کدام تیم را قهرمان جام جهانی می دانید؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

China v.s NATO | Enjoy :^)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Kaan said:


> China v.s NATO | Enjoy :^)


Are you actually living in Zimbabwe?


----------



## Kaman99

iranigirl2 said:


> world cup or Halloween?


For brazils enemy.....Halloween!

By the way.......anybody knows what happened to IMF? Will IMFcome back?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

Salam, what's up guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

iranigirl2 said:


> Salam, what's up guys?




Nothing mate, in chand vaghte khub miay site shomam emtehan memtehan dari?


----------



## iranigirl2

MOHSENAM said:


> Nothing mate, in chand vaghte khub miay site shomam emtehan memtehan dari?



Baleh, motesefaneh, faghat haftey yek bar mitoonian biyam inja degh! vaghat nadaram ziyad! vali in chand rooz tonistam kar nadashtam! Shoma ghablan inja member boded? choon inghar tazeh member shodid...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> look sinan i never ever gave any negative cm in any thread about turkey however i really don't care about turkey threads. but unfortunately i see some turk guys who really put too much time and energy to say negative things about iran or iranians that's obvious jealously. some can't stop that and involve trolling.some even open threads to troll let me don't call any name or give example. and this thread is simply about people not politics or whatever. we respect your people and expect respect from you.. and sure i consider you as friend i don't judge all by some trolls.



I moved our convesation as we derailed that thread enough.

Okay, i agree with you on some points but you are seriously misinterpreting this "Jealousy " thing.....

As i observed, our members look down upon other countries which is caused by nationalism. There are lots threads in our section where you can see this behaviour and this is not just limited with only Iran... so if you guys say like "We are equals or we are better than you in this subject"... they just react as they can't bear the thought.

Also, i admit that we are a bit aggressive bunch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

iranigirl2 said:


> Salam, what's up guys?


The ceiling. 
-----------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey dear @Emmie ,

Since when advising people is against rules ?

You should deal with the fact that truth can be bitter too .


----------



## Emmie

S00R3NA said:


> Hey dear @Emmie ,
> 
> Since when advising people is against rules ?
> 
> *You should deal with the fact that truth can be bitter too* .



You should also deal with the fact that trolling and demeaning members here is not allowed.. If you have anything to say further you better open a thread in GHQ section, this thread isn't a place to lament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

No idea !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys...

I watched a video where A Turkish Hoca was slammin on ISIS saying "these are the dogs of hell, these are *hariciler, *these people have killed HZ Ali efendi" 

Also he said "The common trait of hariciler is they brand everyone as Kuffar. By saying Kuffar they see them right to kill people and can take their wives and daughters as spoils of the war"

I looked up hariciler in wiki, which means *"**Khawarij" *but there was not enough information...

Do you know who are these guys ?

The video i have watched....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Guys...
> 
> I watched a video where A Turkish Hoca was slammin on ISIS saying "these are the dogs of hell, these are *hariciler, *these people have killed HZ Ali efendi"
> 
> Also he said "The common trait of hariciler is they brand everyone as Kuffar. By saying Kuffar they see them right to kill people and can take their wives and daughters as spoils of the war"
> 
> I looked up hariciler in wiki, which means *"**Khawarij" *but there was not enough information...
> 
> Do you know who are these guys ?
> 
> The video i have watched....



Khawarij were an extreme group in days of Calpih Ali ibn Abi Talib who rejected his caliphate and started to develop extreme mentalities and perceptions of Islam, which takfirs (declares as heretics/infidels) any group doing anything out of their beliefs. They call ISIS as Khawarij because they are also acting like their early Islamic brethren, being at odds with all Shias, many Sunnis, Christians and even AQ members. These violate much are even more savage compared to those bastards who lived 1400 years ago.

Ironically, some idiots consider ISIS as 'true sound of oppressed Sunnis'. Why? Simply because they are thirsty for Shias' blood. I should also mention that the same people were cursing ISIS for massacre of many Syrian rebels and even Nusra-AQ scumbags before all this Iraqi mess started.

English Wiki:



> Kharijites (Arabic: خوارج‎ Khawārij, literally "those who went out";[1] singular, Khārijī ) is a general term describing various Muslims who, while initially supporting the authority of the final Rashidun Caliph Ali ibn Abi Talib, the son-in-law and cousin of the Islamic prophet Muhammad, then later rejected his leadership. They first emerged in the late 7th century, concentrated in today's southern Iraq, and are distinct from Sunni Muslims and Shiʿa Muslims. With the passing of time the Kharijite groups fell greatly in their numbers and their beliefs did not continue to gain any traction in future generations.
> 
> *From their essentially political position, the Kharijites developed extreme doctrines that further set them apart from both mainstream Sunni and Shiʿa Muslims. The Kharijites were particularly noted for adopting a radical approach to Takfir, whereby they declared other Muslims to be unbelievers and therefore deemed them worthy of death.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

S00R3NA said:


> No idea !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Kaan said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hi @Nihonjin1051 ,

Sorry for mentioning you here .

I've been looking for a Japanese movie about Kamikazes for years but haven't found it . 

Do you know any name ? or any movie about them ?

I'll appreciate it if you help me here since you're the first Japanese I've seen so far .


----------



## Aepsilons

S00R3NA said:


> Hi @Nihonjin1051 ,
> 
> Sorry for mentioning you here .
> 
> I've been looking for a Japanese movie about Kamikazes for years but haven't found it .
> 
> Do you know any name ? or any movie about them ?
> 
> I'll appreciate it if you help me here since you're the first Japanese I've seen so far .




Check it out:

'The Eternal Zero' trailer - YouTube

永遠の０（ゼロ） ～　宮部久蔵の「辞世の詩（うた）」　／唄　島津亜矢 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Check it out:
> 
> 'The Eternal Zero' trailer - YouTube
> 
> 永遠の０（ゼロ） ～　宮部久蔵の「辞世の詩（うた）」　／唄　島津亜矢 - YouTube



Thanks , But isn't Eternal Zero a new movie ?

I watched a movie about them years ago .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

S00R3NA said:


> Thanks , But isn't Eternal Zero a new movie ?
> 
> I watched a movie about them years ago .



Check it out. It's a very good flick. 

Ciao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Two days to @Ahriman's awakening

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

Militant Atheist said:


> Two days to @Ahriman's awakening



do i need to create a new account for Ahura Mazda?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> do i need to create a new account for Ahura Mazda?


Lolz

@rahi2357 

aksaye monkerati mizari vase avatar ? ESTAGHFER ALLAH !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

دوستان بدي يا خوبي از ما ديديد حلال كنيد​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> دوستان بدي يا خوبي از ما ديديد حلال كنيد​


be salamat dadash, vasat doa mikonim 

movafagh bashi , baad az emtehan montazeretim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> Lolz
> 
> @rahi2357
> 
> aksaye monkerati mizari vase avatar ? ESTAGHFER ALLAH !!


salam dadash
"doore" hast zaneshe khob  

@kollang bara chi halaliat? fek kon dari miri azmoone azmayeshi sanjesh midi soalay riazi ham bishtareshoon sakht benazar mian ama ye nokte sade too harkodom hast ke yekam deghat koni hale (albate man tajrobi boodam vali riazish bara ma 2sal pish intori bood  ) 

khodayaret

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> دوستان بدي يا خوبي از ما ديديد حلال كنيد​



Good luck with your Konkur bro .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ostad said:


> do i need to create a new account for Ahura Mazda?


Haha. NO join the dark side, it's more fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@rahi2357 
ba in avataret nabaran kahrizakit konand. 



Militant Atheist said:


> Haha. NO join the dark side, it's more fun.


To ham ke avataret Sardar As'ad hast.  avatar e to ham moshkel e siyaasi daareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> @rahi2357
> ba in avataret nabaran kahrizakit konand.



Ma bayad kahrizakishoon konim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Militant Atheist said:


> Haha. NO join the dark side, it's more fun.



we are giving free chips and yogurt.join the good side .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> we are giving free chips and yogurt.join the good side .
> 
> 
> View attachment 36388


Seriously dude, WTF is that arch made of?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

khak to saretoon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Seriously dude, WTF is that arch made of?


dunno, but it is very strong for sure.
maybe we should ask @Nihonjin1051.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> khak to saretoon



aaberouye Iran ra hame ja bordan. Man ke be shakhse inja hich vaght nemigam ke Irani hastam, chon khodet midouni dige, age begi irani hasti, vaghean maayeh ye sharmandegi hast. ya inja kasi Iran ra nemishnase, ya age beshnaase ham vaghean aaberou rizi hast. man ke hamishe migam Azari ya tork hastam.


----------



## Aepsilons

Let's chill to this eh? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Nihonjin1051 Hi buddy, how do you know so much about middle eastern countries and ME people? have you been in ME before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

rmi5 said:


> @Nihonjin1051 Hi buddy, how do you know so much about middle eastern countries and ME people? have you been in ME before?



I am deeply fascinated with Arab / Persian culture, history, and religion. I had something a little short of an obsession with Middle Eastern music / culture in my younger college hay days. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I am deeply fascinated with Arab / Persian culture, history, and religion. I had something a little short of an obsession with Middle Eastern music / culture in my younger college hay days. lol



BTW, I think I read that you are a christian. Is it right? 
Anyway, I hope the best for you guys, since I have seen nothing but a good manner with every Japanese that I have met so far. 
BTW, in my bachelor, I did search about Japanese management style, which it made me interested in your country. 
BTW, have you read about Turkic people as well? In a sense, we, Turkics, Japanese, and Koreans are Altaic people, and kinda distant family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

rmi5 said:


> BTW, I think I read that you are a christian. Is it right?
> Anyway, I hope the best for you guys, since I have seen nothing but a good manner with every Japanese that I have met so far.
> BTW, in my bachelor, I did search about Japanese management style, which it made me interested in your country.
> BTW, have you read about Turkic people as well? In a sense, we, Turkics, Japanese, and Koreans are Altaic people, and kinda distant family.



1. Yes, i am. 

2. I think its great you took up Japanese business models, i'm sure you learned about our Kaizen model? It's a method for Japanese employees to give an appraisal of management style , providing ways to address concerns and issues. You'll see that new and larger western organizations such as Google Inc and even Lockheed Martin have implemented Kaizen model into their respective organizations. It provides a horizontal approach in terms of managerial and operational communication. I'm guessing you were an Economics or Business major? 

3. I have a very strong fondness for Turkey (Ottoman Empire History). 

Awesome! See you around the forum, buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Nihonjin1051 said:


> 1. Yes, i am.
> 
> 2. I think its great you took up Japanese business models, i'm sure you learned about our Kaizen model? It's a method for Japanese employees to give an appraisal of management style , providing ways to address concerns and issues. You'll see that new and larger western organizations such as Google Inc and even Lockheed Martin have implemented Kaizen model into their respective organizations. It provides a horizontal approach in terms of managerial and operational communication. I'm guessing you were an Economics or Business major?
> 
> 3. I have a very strong fondness for Turkey (Ottoman Empire History).
> 
> Awesome! See you around the forum, buddy.


Yes, exactly. I searched about Kaizen as well, which it was quite interesting.
Actually, my major is Electrical Engineering, but I took management courses as a minor in my coursework. I also did an internship about it, in a company to try to get in touch with industry as well. Actually, I am planning to build my own start up company after some years of my graduation and work. Then, knowing about management would be a must for me.
Anyway, it was a pleasure to talk with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

rmi5 said:


> Yes, exactly. I searched about Kaizen as well, which it was quite interesting.
> Actually, my major is Electrical Engineering, but I took management courses as a minor in my coursework. I also did an internship about it, in a company to try to get in touch with industry as well. Actually, I am planning to build my own start up company after some years of my graduation and work. Then, knowing about management would be a must for me.
> Anyway, it was a pleasure to talk with you.



Likewise, buddy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> aaberouye Iran ra hame ja bordan. Man ke be shakhse inja hich vaght nemigam ke Irani hastam, chon khodet midouni dige, age begi irani hasti, vaghean maayeh ye sharmandegi hast. ya inja kasi Iran ra nemishnase, ya age beshnaase ham vaghean aaberou rizi hast. man ke hamishe migam Azari ya tork hastam.


Man vagheiyatesh age yeki azam beporse migam Iran bedonya oomadam, canada bozorg shodam, ke vagheiyatam hast. Canadaiya khoobishoon ine ke asan dark nemikonan khavare mianaro. To USA kheily bishtar mardom dar morede khavare miane midoonan. Inja na chizi midoonan dar morede khavare miane, na dark mikonan. Hata age chize badi to akhbar bashe az ye goosheshoon mire too, az ye gooshe dige mire biroon. Kheily akhlaghe jalebi daran. Vase hamin asan register nemishe to maghzeshoon ke man az hamoon keshvare miyam to to akhbar hey dar moredesh mishnavan. To Amrika/Europe Irani boodan vaghean sakhte.

Rasti, Parirooz yeki sare kar azam porsid tarafdare kiam to World Cup, goftam Iran. Panj deyeghe bad azam porsid Iran to Europe hast ya to Asia?!!!! Ye negash kardam goftam chi fekr mikoni? Hamin tori negam kard. Goftam "when you look at me, do you see an Asian or a European?" lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Man vagheiyatesh age yeki azam beporse migam Iran bedonya oomadam, canada bozorg shodam, ke vagheiyatam hast. Canadaiya khoobishoon ine ke asan dark nemikonan khavare mianaro. To USA kheily bishtar mardom dar morede khavare miane midoonan. Inja na chizi midoonan dar morede khavare miane, na dark mikonan. Hata age chize badi to akhbar bashe az ye goosheshoon mire too, az ye gooshe dige mire biroon. Kheily akhlaghe jalebi daran. Vase hamin asan register nemishe to maghzeshoon ke man az hamoon keshvare miyam to to akhbar hey dar moredesh mishnavan. To Amrika/Europe Irani boodan vaghean sakhte.
> 
> Rasti, Parirooz yeki sare kar azam porsid tarafdare kiam to World Cup, goftam Iran. Panj deyeghe bad azam porsid Iran to Europe hast ya to Asia?!!!! Ye negash kardam goftam chi fekr mikoni? Hamin tori negam kard. Goftam "when you look at me, do you see an Asian or a European?" lol



Tou amrika, 50% Iran ra mishnaasan ke hamoun behtar ke nemishnaakhtan. Chon ageh beshnaasan, yek jouri be taraf negaah mikonan ke engaar iraaniye az ghoroun e vostaa paa shodeh oumadeh amrica, ke albatteh haghighat ham hast. 
Iraniyaa ke ghaaleban taablo ghiyaafashoun middle eastern hast. har chi khol va chel ham tou donyaast, ke jam'eshoun to middle east jam' hast.  kollan in khaavarmiyaaneh baayad ba bomb e atom kaamel saaf beshe, ta yek chizi ba'dan azash darbiyaad, va gar na hamin koskhol douni baghi mimouneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

@rmi5 Since you do electrical engineering, you must have a good knowledge of control systems. As a part of your subject, have you programmed systems when you were doing your degree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fotol

rmi5 said:


> Tou amrika, 50% Iran ra mishnaasan ke hamoun behtar ke nemishnaakhtan. Chon ageh beshnaasan, yek jouri be taraf negaah mikonan ke engaar iraaniye az ghoroun e vostaa paa shodeh oumadeh amrica, ke albatteh haghighat ham hast.
> Iraniyaa ke ghaaleban taablo ghiyaafashoun middle eastern hast. har chi khol va chel ham tou donyaast, ke jam'eshoun to middle east jam' hast.  kollan in khaavarmiyaaneh baayad ba bomb e atom kaamel saaf beshe, ta yek chizi ba'dan azash darbiyaad, va gar na hamin koskhol douni baghi mimouneh.



Region was not that bad till the drunken British came and made up artificial countries. Those artificial countries have now became a headache.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Tou amrika, 50% Iran ra mishnaasan ke hamoun behtar ke nemishnaakhtan. Chon ageh beshnaasan, yek jouri be taraf negaah mikonan ke engaar iraaniye az ghoroun e vostaa paa shodeh oumadeh amrica, ke albatteh haghighat ham hast.
> Iraniyaa ke ghaaleban taablo ghiyaafashoun middle eastern hast. har chi khol va chel ham tou donyaast, ke jam'eshoun to middle east jam' hast.  kollan in khaavarmiyaaneh baayad ba bomb e atom kaamel saaf beshe, ta yek chizi ba'dan azash darbiyaad, va gar na hamin koskhol douni baghi mimouneh.


Be ghole daiem, kole khavare miane ehtiyaj be "bombe goh kosh" dare. Hala bombe goh kosh chie faghad khode daiem midoone lol 

Vagheanam rast mige. Kasif tarin, be dard nakhor tarin va goh tarin ja ro koreye zamin hamin khavare mianst. Baghiyeye donya har mantaghe yeki dota jaye bad dare, vali baghiash khoobe. Khavare miane az A ta Z lajanzare. Beghole Amrikaiya kole Middle East ro bayad level kard bejash parking dorost kard haha



Fotol said:


> Region was not that bad till the drunken British came and made up artificial countries. Those artificial countries have now became a headache.


Felan ke in keshvaraye "artificial" aksareshoon vazeshoon az Iran behtare, kamtaram zian mizanan be baghiyeye donya. Hichvaghtam khavare miyane khoob naboode to 500 sale ghabl. Ye lajanzare be tamam mana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> @rmi5 Since you do electrical engineering, you must have a good knowledge of control systems. As a part of your subject, have you programmed systems when you were doing your degree?



Actually, control engineering works are something between Electrical Engineering, Mechanical Engineering, and Math. Yes, I have programmed and implemented some systems using micro-controllers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Actually, control engineering works are something between Electrical Engineering, Mechanical Engineering, and Math. Yes, I have programmed and implemented some systems using micro-controllers


What programming language/IDE have you used? Do you remember?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Be ghole daiem, kole khavare miane ehtiyaj be "bombe goh kosh" dare. Hala bombe goh kosh chie faghad khode daiem midoone lol
> 
> Vagheanam rast mige. Kasif tarin, be dard nakhor tarin va goh tarin ja ro koreye zamin hamin khavare mianst. Baghiyeye donya har mantaghe yeki dota jaye bad dare, vali baghiash khoobe. Khavare miane az A ta Z lajanzare. Beghole Amrikaiya kole Middle East ro bayad level kard bejash parking dorost kard haha
> 
> 
> Felan ke in keshvaraye "artificial" aksareshoon vazeshoon az Iran behtare, kamtaram zian mizanan be baghiyeye donya. Hichvaghtam khavare miyane khoob naboode to 500 sale ghabl. Ye lajanzare be tamam mana.



Are vaghean. hamoun bomb e goh kosh laazem daareh  in baraadaran e mosalmaan, maashaallaa hich jaayi ra to ME naride baghi nazaashtan. hame jaash ra vaghean goh gerefte 



Azizam said:


> What programming language/IDE have you used? Do you remember?


Basic which is used in Bascom AVR, and also C/C++ which is used in codevision



Fotol said:


> Region was not that bad till the drunken British came and made up artificial countries. Those artificial countries have now became a headache.


Haji, to ham ke ma'loum nist ba khodet chand chandi? yek negaah be sar va vaz' e Iran bendaaz, va ba'd yek baar boro hamoun Dubai, va bebin donya che khabare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fotol

Abii said:


> Be ghole daiem, kole khavare miane ehtiyaj be "bombe goh kosh" dare. Hala bombe goh kosh chie faghad khode daiem midoone lol
> 
> Vagheanam rast mige. Kasif tarin, be dard nakhor tarin va goh tarin ja ro koreye zamin hamin khavare mianst. Baghiyeye donya har mantaghe yeki dota jaye bad dare, vali baghiash khoobe. Khavare miane az A ta Z lajanzare. Beghole Amrikaiya kole Middle East ro bayad level kard bejash parking dorost kard haha
> 
> 
> Felan ke in keshvaraye "artificial" aksareshoon vazeshoon az Iran behtare, kamtaram zian mizanan be baghiyeye donya. Hichvaghtam khavare miyane khoob naboode to 500 sale ghabl. Ye lajanzare be tamam mana.




Mate, apart from Syria,Iraq,Palestine and some small parts of Lebanon there are no violence anywhere else in the Middle East, UAE,Oman,KSA,Bahrain,Iran,Jordan etc enjoy relative peace and have been spared from the bloodshed the others had.

Thats why i said the problems that are present are the direct result of the British policy in the 30's and 40's... they really fucked up the region with artificial states in order to have some kind of force in the region to counter the Soviets.

Now that the soviets are gone and the Islamists became more crazier the Western politicians dont know how to solve this mess... they literally let the people of the region deal with these Islamist monsters.


About zian zadan be donya lol... you know that KSA is the source of all goh va gooz in the world ? These assholes are the primary source of terrorism in the world with their endless funding of radical Islamist monsters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> why did you delete my pictures?



Because it was OFF TOPIC. is that _capitalized_ enough?
I don't delete your posts or others' posts because they are special or something, they are either insults, off topics or posts of no value which violate forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> The one reverse engineered from Israeli plane ?
> 
> That's not gonna happen .
> 
> 
> *
> He's a cool guy , Don't be like that *.


What's cool about him? He's got the same beliefs I do, but 99 percent of his opinions are formulated after passing through a "saving face" filter. He's a hypocrite. 

He left my post b/c he agrees with it, as he always does, but deleted the pictures I posted b/c the picture set was too painful for him. He then went to the saving face mode.

You're brainwashed, he's not. He knows the truth and agrees with me and rmi on every matter, but he's always trying his hardest to create a better image of jomhoori eslami.



Serpentine said:


> Because it was OFF TOPIC. is that _capitalized_ enough?
> I don't delete your posts or others' posts because they are special or something, they are either insults, off topics or posts of no value which violate forum rules.


You deleted it b/c it made Iran look bad. That's the only reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> What's cool about him? He's got the same beliefs I do, but 99 percent of his opinions are formulated after passing through a "saving face" filter. He's a hypocrite.
> He left my post b/c he agrees with it, as he always does, but deleted the pictures I posted b/c the picture set was too painful for him. He then went to the saving face mode.
> You're brainwashed, he's not. He knows the truth and agrees with me and rmi on every matter, but he's always trying his hardest to create a better image of jomhoori eslami.


I don't know why that's too hard to understand. I didn't delete your other post because it was still on topic, however it didn't have a very good language as always. If I delete only the posts I don't agree with, then I won't be a mod and also I'll have to delete most of this section!


Abii said:


> You deleted it b/c it made Iran look bad. That's the only reason.


A random post on internet forums doesn't make Iran or other countries look good or bad, there are tons of good and bad pics from every single country on this planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anHuman

Abii said:


> Be ghole daiem, kole khavare miane ehtiyaj be "bombe goh kosh" dare. Hala bombe goh kosh chie faghad khode daiem midoone lol
> 
> Vagheanam rast mige. Kasif tarin, be dard nakhor tarin va goh tarin ja ro koreye zamin hamin khavare mianst. Baghiyeye donya har mantaghe yeki dota jaye bad dare, vali baghiash khoobe. Khavare miane az A ta Z lajanzare. Beghole Amrikaiya kole Middle East ro bayad level kard bejash parking dorost kard haha
> 
> 
> Felan ke in keshvaraye "artificial" aksareshoon vazeshoon az Iran behtare, kamtaram zian mizanan be baghiyeye donya. Hichvaghtam khavare miyane khoob naboode to 500 sale ghabl. Ye lajanzare be tamam mana.



به دائیت بگو یکی در جوابت گفته : " شاید هم گوه ها رو فرستاده باشند اونور آب "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Harumzade haye oghdeyei ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> What's cool about him? He's got the same beliefs I do, but 99 percent of his opinions are formulated after passing through a "saving face" filter. He's a hypocrite.
> 
> He left my post b/c he agrees with it, as he always does, but deleted the pictures I posted b/c the picture set was too painful for him. He then went to the saving face mode.
> 
> You're brainwashed, he's not. He knows the truth and agrees with me and rmi on every matter, but he's always trying his hardest to create a better image of jomhoori eslami.


I respect people's beliefs as long as it doesn't hurt others .

He's cool because I've never seen him ranting , insulting and doing what is your habit , though I respect you as well cos every one has his own mood , view and character and that's what we should deal with .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@haman10
@rahi2357 

Bache ha chera psiphon kar nemikone?shoma proxy dige i soragh darid?


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Harumzade haye oghdeyei ...


Konkur chetor bud?

age sakht bude narahat nabash, baraie hame sakhte.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> Konkur chetor bud?
> 
> age sakht bude narahat nabash, baraie hame sakhte.


Kheyli sakht bud.shimish faghat 17 18 ta masale dasht.soalaye tarifish ham har kodum 2 3 ta test bud.kheyli namardie mani ke 3 ta az 4 ta sanjesh ham ro zire 500 shodam intori konkuro kharab konam.shayad zire 1500 ham nasham.

Lanat be in sazman sanjesh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Kheyli sakht bud.shimish faghat 17 18 ta masale dasht.soalaye tarifish ham har kodum 2 3 ta test bud.kheyli namardie mani ke 3 ta az 4 ta sanjesh ham ro zire 500 shodam intori konkuro kharab konam.shayad zire 1500 ham nasham.
> 
> Lanat be in sazman sanjesh...


negaran nabash, age vaghean khub khunde bashi motmaen bash natije ro migiri. darsadat ro age tunesti hesab kon, injuri khialet rahat tare va mituni hodude rotbat ro befahmi....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> @rahi2357
> 
> Bache ha chera psiphon kar nemikone?shoma proxy dige i soragh darid?


salam dadash

khaste nabashi 

man freegate estefade mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> dont go off-topic further mate
> 
> we dont spend that on ISIS at least
> 
> Iraq crisis: Is Turkey's government supporting ISIS? | Fox News


Lets continue here....

Lol says dont go offtopic and posts BS article from US equivalent of Press TV. 
Pls explain me why Isis is atacking us from day one if we support them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Pls explain me why Isis is atacking us from day one if we support them?


PIPES: Turkey's support for ISIS Islamist terrorists - Washington Times


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> PIPES: Turkey's support for ISIS Islamist terrorists - Washington Times





> Turkish-Iranian rivalry is on the rise and, as the distinguished Turkish journalist *Burak Bekdil* notes in the current issue of the Middle East Quarterly:


Its the same BS article copy-pasted as the previous one.

And this ''journalist'' is know for his anti Turkey articles no matter what the subject is, be it Anka or Syria, try harder.
@Sinan you gotta see this, Burak Bekdil has another verbal diarhea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Its the same BS article copy-pasted as the previous one.
> 
> And this ''journalist'' is know for his anti Turkey articles no matter what the subject is, be it Anka or Syria, try harder.
> @Sinan you gotta see this, Burak Bekdil has another verbal diarhea.



When did "Burak Bokdil" aka "Shit Tonque" has became a distinguished Turkish journalist...... 
He spends his day and night to write negative stuff about Turkey...... same stuff over and over again.

They said we gave support to Nusra, Al-qaeda, ISIS.... they even said we have camps to train them..... but all they do is talking and talking, all after years not a single proof has been shown.

Turkey is a strong country and you can't cover it by mud throwing.

@xenon54 where is the original thread ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> And this ''journalist'' is know for his anti Turkey articles no matter what the subject is, be it Anka or Syria, try harder.


u do realize that these media - which happen to be the strongest and most professional in the world - check what their journalists say and they dont just "copy paste" these articles without proof of their own ?

i also know that western media are anything but fair (they twist the same proof and feed it to u ) but the issue is not just reported in western media but also the eastern media is reporting the same thing .

RT , aljazira , al-arabiya and presstv are all reporting the same thing .

i really pray to god that all of 'em are wrong and turkey successfully leaves all of them red-faced .

but as of now , everything is against ur claim .


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> u do realize that these media - which happen to be the strongest and most professional in the world - check what their journalists say and they dont just "copy paste" these articles without proof of their own ?
> 
> i also know that western media are anything but fair (they twist the same proof and feed it to u ) but the issue is not just reported in western media but also the eastern media is reporting the same thing .
> 
> RT , aljazira , al-arabiya and presstv are all reporting the same thing .
> 
> i really pray to god that all of 'em are wrong and turkey successfully leaves all of them red-faced .
> 
> but as of now , everything is against ur claim .


These medias also showed the leaked tapes as a proof of how Turkey was plannig a false flag operation against Syria while it was obviously a plan to attack Isis, which is actually the ultimate proof that Turkey and Isis are enemys.

All Turks in Turkish section heard the tapes and they was talking about atacking Isis, they even wanted to notify Syrian consulate in Istanbul about the attacks, who should i trust my own ears or the biased medias?

Not to mention the "training camps" we were hearing sice last year but never seen a picture of it.

Every single accusation we were reading was answered in Syrian civil conflict thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Not to mention the "training camps" we were hearing sice last year but never seen a picture of it.


u expect a pic from a secret base ? wishful thinking ?



xenon54 said:


> All Turks in Turkish section heard the tapes and they was talking about atacking Isis, they even wanted to notify Syrian consulate in Istanbul about the attacks, who should i trust my own ears or the biased medias?


i dont know turkish and i cannot comment on this . what i know is clear :

for sure they have more proofs than that , and also these media know turkish language


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 where is the original thread ?


You can just click at Hamans quote, he just gone mad after i posted the oil income of Iran, i have no clue why, no trolling intended from my side.



haman10 said:


> u expect a pic from a secret base ? wishful thinking ?
> 
> 
> i dont know turkish and i cannot comment on this . what i know is clear :
> 
> for sure they have more proofs than that , and also these media know turkish language


How is it secret when whole world knows about it?
Anyways if you come up with accusation then you need to prove it with solid evidences, not "a friend of my friend saw training camps" style rumors.

You dont need to believe me and i have nothing to prove to you, i know what i heard and its the ultimate proof of Turkey- Isis beeing enemys, alongside to Turkish strike on Isis convoy in Syria, threatenings from Isis to attack Suleyman Shah Tomb and 80 kidnapped Turks by Isis, i dont know why you guys prefer to believe rumors instead of looking at the facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Anyways if you come up with accusation then you need to prove it with solid evidences, not "a friend of my friend saw training camps" style rumors.


exactly , i like that and i totally agree with it .

i have no proof of turkey's involvement with ISIS cause i'm just a normal civilian like u , my logic and estimations are based on what i hear and see on different media around the world and more preferably eastern media .

and as we all know all the media are reporting the unfortunate involvement , which as i said , i pray its wrong .

if u dont believe in them , i assume its enough for me , cause u know your country better than anyone .

i am logical if u play with logic , no turk member has ever done that till 2 mins ago by u .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> u expect a pic from a secret base ? wishful thinking ?



Well, Israel accused us with giving terrorists training in Camps, in Turkey. They have access to Worlds most advanced spy sattelites, drones... so where is the footage.


i dont know turkish and i cannot comment on this . what i know is clear :



haman10 said:


> for sure they have more proofs than that , and also these media know turkish language



We keep hearing this. But we don't see any proof.



haman10 said:


> u do realize that these media - which happen to be the strongest and most professional in the world - check what their journalists say and they dont just "copy paste" these articles without proof of their own ?
> 
> i also know that western media are anything but fair (they twist the same proof and feed it to u ) but the issue is not just reported in western media but also the eastern media is reporting the same thing .
> 
> RT , aljazira , al-arabiya and presstv are all reporting the same thing .
> 
> i really pray to god that all of 'em are wrong and turkey successfully leaves all of them red-faced .
> 
> but as of now , everything is against ur claim .



We don't claim anything... some others claim and they claim without proof.

Syrian Lion post those articles, in Syrian Civil War thread and we tear them apart. Easy stuff.



xenon54 said:


> How is it secret when whole world knows about it?
> Anyways if you come up with accusation then you need to prove it with solid evidences, not "a friend of my friend saw training camps" style rumors.
> You dont need to believe me and i have nothing to prove to you, i know what i heard and its the ultimate proof of Turkey- Isis beeing enemys, alongside to Turkish strike on Isis convoy in Syria, threatenings from Isis to attack Suleyman Shah Tomb and 80 kidnapped Turks by Isis, i dont know why you guys prefer to believe rumors instead of looking at the facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@haman10
salamon aleykom va rahmato allah baradar. baradar in chand vaghte man daram World Cup mibinam va axaran birunam.
bachehaye digeye irani ham ke in yeki 2 mahe hamash emtehan dashtan va irani ziad inja nemiad.moteasefane wahabi haye najis daran ziad troll mikonan.shoma age momkene ye zare javabeshuno bede.
Agha emaileto age momkene post kon ya age momkene ye id bede chat konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Syrian Lion post those articles, in Syrian Civil War thread and we tear them apart. Easy stuff.


currently , the turkish govt. has faced extreme difficulties in refuting these claims .

i am sure they'll appreciate your help if its just a "Easy stuff" .



MOHSENAM said:


> salamon aleykom va rahmato allah baradar. baradar in chand vaghte man daram World Cup mibinam va axaran birunam.
> bachehaye digeye irani ham ke in yeki 2 mahe hamash emtehan dashtan va irani ziad inja nemiad.moteasefane wahabi haye najis daran ziad troll mikonan.shoma age momkene ye zare javabesho bede.
> Agha emaileto age momkene post kon ya age momkene ye id bede chat konim.


salam . bavar konid man ham ziad nemiam inja .

sale pish 24/7 online boodam ama alan dars ha ejaze nemidan 

man yahoo ru kheyli vaght hast k dige nemiram , ye seri etefaghat baes shod k messenger ru pak konam .

shoma ru man mishnasam az jaie ?


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Well, Israel accused us with giving terrorists training in Camps, in Turkey. They have access to Worlds most advanced spy sattelites, drones... so where is the footage.
> 
> 
> i dont know turkish and i cannot comment on this . what i know is clear :
> 
> 
> 
> We keep hearing this. But we don't see any proof.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't claim anything... some others claim and they claim without proof.
> 
> Syrian Lion post those articles, in Syrian Civil War thread and we tear them apart. Easy stuff.


Syrian lion told us that he would mention us everytime he comes across such articles to hear the story from the other side, i appreciate his fairness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> currently , the turkish govt. has faced extreme difficulties in refuting these claims .
> 
> i am sure they'll appreciate your help if its just a "Easy stuff" .
> 
> 
> salam . bavar konid man ham ziad nemiam inja .
> 
> sale pish 24/7 online boodam ama alan dars ha ejaze nemidan
> 
> man yahoo ru kheyli vaght hast k dige nemiram , ye seri etefaghat baes shod k messenger ru pak konam .
> 
> shoma ru man mishnasam az jaie ?




Na vali man shoma ro zaid mishnasam chon commentato ziad inja mikhunam. injuri nemishe ina daran bad troll mikonan. shoma emtehanat key tamum mishe? baad age mishe man mikham ye seri chiza ro ba shoma hamahang konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Syrian lion told us that he would mention us everytime he comes across such articles to hear the story from the other side, i appreciate his fairness.


syrians are all good and fair ppl . i know 4 of them in different forums and they are truly the most polite ppl i've seen over the wild internet .

i hate over-generalizing but we also have a persian idiom saying that u can guess what in a whole package of (food) by taking samples from it .

مشت نمونه خروار است

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> currently , the turkish govt. has faced extreme difficulties in refuting these claims .
> i am sure they'll appreciate your help if its just a "Easy stuff" .



There is no need to refute any baseless articles based on "unnamed " sources.... Does anyone have actual proof. No.

So everyone can say whatever they like we live in a free world.



xenon54 said:


> Syrian lion told us that he would mention us everytime he comes across such articles to hear the story from the other side, i appreciate his fairness.



And we tear them apart every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> There is no need to refute any baseless articles based on "unnamed " sources.... Does anyone have actual proof. No.
> 
> So everyone can say whatever they like we live in a free world.
> 
> And we tear them apart every time.




People are not fool and have not put their heads under sand. In many sources turks have officallliy supported terrorsim and FSA in Syria. BTW these talks are 3 years old. Maybe there are 2 months that turks support terrorist rebels less than before beacuse they have understood terrorists are threat for theirsleves too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> People are not fool and have not put their heads under sand. In many sources turks have officallliy supported terrorsim and FSA in Syria. BTW these talk are 3 years old. Maybe there are 2 months that turks support terrorist rebels less than before beacuse they have understood terrorists are threat for theirsleves too.



Ohhh. let's get things into straight then.

Yes, we support both Syrian Turkmens and Moderate FSA. Other than that. We didn't gave any support to Nusra, Al-Qaeda, ISIS or any other Jihadist Freak Groups like that.

If you say otherwise put some evidence on the table. Talk is cheap and that's what you are doing at the moment.

Edit: Forget what i have said.... yes we supported ISIS and here is the evidence. AKP ministers with ISIS commanders.







What about it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Ohhh. let's get things into straight then.
> 
> Yes, we support both Syrian Turkmens and Moderate FSA. Other than that. We didn't gave any support to Nusra, Al-Qaeda, ISIS or any other Jihadist Freak Groups like that.
> 
> If you say otherwise put some evidence on the table. Talk is cheap and that's what you are doing at the moment.
> 
> Edit: Forget what i have said.... yes we supported ISIS and here is the evidence. AKP ministers with ISIS commanders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it ?




Good luck


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Good luck



Come with me fishy. 

Civil Conflict in Syria: News & Discussions - Thread 3 | Page 320

Did you really, actually believed it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Come with me fishy.
> 
> Civil Conflict in Syria: News & Discussions - Thread 3 | Page 320
> 
> Did you really, actually believed it ?


Lol man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Come with me fishy.
> 
> Civil Conflict in Syria: News & Discussions - Thread 3 | Page 320
> 
> Did you really, actually believed it ?



*
Well, I will put the sources from 3 years ago to now.* Now I am not at home I have traveled to another place.After world Cup I will come back home.I am launching here by mobile.
See u after world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Well, I will put the sources from 3 years ago to now. Now I am not at home I have traveled to another place.After world Cup I will come back home.I am launching here by mobile.
> See u after world cup.


You do that. 



xenon54 said:


> Lol man.



He got pissed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Why do Iranians keep making stuff up about us? Inferiority complex? Even when you read Iranian amateur news sites they are filled with conspiracy theories about Turkey :/


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> You do that.
> 
> He got pissed.




Who got pissed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Who got pissed?



A guy we know with Xenon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> A guy we know with Xenon.





ok hehe.lol



Ahriman said:


>




That guy in your avatar has become older. Put his older pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

MOHSENAM said:


> That guy in your avatar has become older. Put his older pic.



I don't want the old one account. This one is better, the username is more expressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Militant Atheist said:


> I don't want the old one account. This one is better, the username is more expressive





u like atheism. ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

MOHSENAM said:


> u like atheism. ok



Its not about liking. Its about the truth. Show me an evidence for existence of god and I'll join you.


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> Its not about liking. Its about the truth. Show me an evidence for existence of god and I'll join you.


kheyli topic gostarde va amighi hast k nemishe ba 30-40 safhe ham sare ham biad .

hatman sare moghash 1 evidence ke sahle 1000 evidence behet neshoon midam .

tooye facebook ye page hast be esme "kanoon atheist ha va agnostic haye iran " man oonja ozv boodam va hodood yek sal ba admin ha va a'za oonja saro kale zadam . che bahs haye biologic va che falsafi (mantegh) .

taze dashtam be ye jahaee miresidam ke yeki az admin ha banam kard 

1-borhan emkan vojoob midooni chiye ? 

2-nazaret dar mored fargasht chiye ? behesh eteghad dari ? midoonesti hamin alan mitoonam sabt konam behet k fargasht (darwinism ) eshkalat asasi elmi dare va ta chand sale dige tavasot irani ha be tore kamel rad mishe ?

enfejar precamberian ru midooni chiye ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> kheyli topic gostarde va amighi hast k nemishe ba 30-40 safhe ham sare ham biad .
> 
> hatman sare moghash 1 evidence ke sahle 1000 evidence behet neshoon midam .
> 
> tooye facebook ye page hast be esme "kanoon atheist ha va agnostic haye iran " man oonja ozv boodam va hodood yek sal ba admin ha va a'za oonja saro kale zadam . che bahs haye biologic va che falsafi (mantegh) .
> 
> taze dashtam be ye jahaee miresidam ke yeki az admin ha banam kard
> 
> 1-borhan emkan vojoob midooni chiye ?
> 
> 2-nazaret dar mored fargasht chiye ? behesh eteghad dari ? midoonesti hamin alan mitoonam sabt konam behet k fargasht (darwinism ) eshkalat asasi elmi dare va ta chand sale dige tavasot irani ha be tore kamel rad mishe ?
> 
> enfejar precamberian ru midooni chiye ?



Bikhial falsafe bardar, in argument God kolan khodesh roye khodesh collapse mikone inghadr moshkel dare. Age man bekham rajebe mosheklatesh sohbat konam ke 100 safhe bayad type konam. 

Onn video be fractionesh mipardaze.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Militant Atheist said:


> Its not about liking. Its about the truth. Show me an evidence for existence of god and I'll join you.









Now I am going to hang out. But I just put this video to counter your video, please watch to the end or forward it if u did not like some parts. That's stunning stunning stunting.
I am sure your idea will change after watching this video.


----------



## Militant Atheist

MOHSENAM said:


> Now I am going to hang out. But I just put this video to counter your video, please watch to the end or forward it if u did not like some parts. That's stunning stunning stunting.
> I am sure your idea will change after watching this video.



Agha ma ba ejaze mirim lala, I'm gonna reply when I'm back. Bye everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> Bikhial falsafe bardar, in argument God kolan khodesh roye khodesh collapse mikone inghadr moshkel dare. Age man bekham rajebe mosheklatesh sohbat konam ke 100 safhe bayad type konam.
> 
> Onn video be fractionesh mipardaze.


pas harf shoma inne :

man be khoda eteghad nadaram . va aslan ham dar moredesh ba kesi bahs nemikonam  hamine k hast 

suit yourself bro , but seriously , lemme talk u out of it . just give me the chance and i'll prove u wrong .

do u know alvin platinga ?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Militant Atheist said:


> Agha ma ba ejaze mirim lala, I'm gonna reply when I'm back. Bye everyone.




Good night. I forgot to put the video link  now I put .


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, based on Iran ministry of education, 90-95% of schools, and 88% of universities are private. public schools are mostly garbage. only top public universities, which are in Tehran, Tabriz, Shiraz, are better than private ones. Rest of them are garbage. BTW, As you have said before, You are studying with "Sahmiyeh Basij" in Kermanshah university, which is literally one of the most garbage universities of Iran. So, do not boast about yourself.


azizam , man koochiktarin sahmiye ie nadashtam . daneshgah kermanshah ham daneshgah type 1 hast va ghotb gharbe keshvare yani az tehran be een taraf hame avalin gozinashoon kermanshahe baad tabriz baad hamedan .

Mod edit


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

hi guys 
i am in a dilemma
be man ye pishnahade kari shodeh ke ye jorayi joveh behtarin mogiyat haye shoglie ke ye mohandes mituneh to iran dashteh bashe fagat ye moshkeli hast ke sherkat maleh sepah hastesh va amalan estekhdameh sepah mishi (ba darajeh va in harfha) ke be grouhe khonie man nemikhoreh.
az tarafeh digeh ageh man in pishnahad ro rad konam bekhatere masayeli ke be donbal dareh bayad geydeh ye kareh khob to iran ro bezanam, ke onam ba tovajoh be in ke dar moredeh kharej az keshvar man hich etelati nadaram, dor az dastras va geireh amali be nazar mireseh .
nazareh shoma chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Happy ramazan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Kaan said:


> Happy ramazan.




Its starting tomorrow .



Ostad said:


> hi guys
> i am in a dilemma
> be man ye pishnahade kari shodeh ke ye jorayi joveh behtarin mogiyat haye shoglie ke ye mohandes mituneh to iran dashteh bashe fagat ye moshkeli hast ke sherkat maleh sepah hastesh va amalan estekhdameh sepah mishi (ba darajeh va in harfha) ke be grouhe khonie man nemikhoreh.
> az tarafeh digeh ageh man in pishnahad ro rad konam bekhatere masayeli ke be donbal dareh bayad geydeh ye kareh khob to iran ro bezanam, ke onam ba tovajoh be in ke dar moredeh kharej az keshvar man hich etelati nadaram, dor az dastras va geireh amali be nazar mireseh .
> nazareh shoma chie?




برو کار کن .

فقط اگه بتونی تو محیطش دووم بیاری خوبه .

برای من سپاه اخرین انتخابه ، ولی فرق چندانی نداره . اکثر شرکت های بزرگ عمرانی کار های قرارگاه سازندگی خاتم الانبیا رو انجام میدن و بازار کار خوبی داره .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> hi guys
> i am in a dilemma
> be man ye pishnahade kari shodeh ke ye jorayi joveh behtarin mogiyat haye shoglie ke ye mohandes mituneh to iran dashteh bashe fagat ye moshkeli hast ke sherkat maleh sepah hastesh va amalan estekhdameh sepah mishi (ba darajeh va in harfha) ke be grouhe khonie man nemikhoreh.
> az tarafeh digeh ageh man in pishnahad ro rad konam bekhatere masayeli ke be donbal dareh bayad geydeh ye kareh khob to iran ro bezanam, ke onam ba tovajoh be in ke dar moredeh kharej az keshvar man hich etelati nadaram, dor az dastras va geireh amali be nazar mireseh .
> nazareh shoma chie?


salam ,

bezar ye mesal amali vasat bezanam . tooye kelas dabirestan ma 26 nafar boodim . hodood 24 tamoon be tore hatm ghabool mishodim pas moshkeli nabood . az oonjaee k reshtamoon tajrobi bood , 2 nafare dige ye hamchin pishnehadi az taraf sepah beheshoon shod ke beran tooye bimarestan baghiyatallah tehran mese ma pezeshki bekhoonan . vali khob bazam bayad too konkoor rotbashoon zir 4000 mishod .

bale , arzam be hozooretoon ke hardoshoon ghabool shodan va raftan .....

alan behtarin emkanat , hoghoogh afsar avali (mahi 1.5 toman) va behtarin sharayet zendegi ru daran .

tanha nokteye manfish ine ke mamno ol-khorooj mishi .

aslan aliye !!

shak nakon va boro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> Its starting tomorrow .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> برو کار کن .
> 
> فقط اگه بتونی تو محیطش دووم بیاری خوبه .
> 
> برای من سپاه اخرین انتخابه ، ولی فرق چندانی نداره . اکثر شرکت های بزرگ عمرانی کار های قرارگاه سازندگی خاتم الانبیا رو انجام میدن و بازار کار خوبی داره .





haman10 said:


> salam ,
> 
> bezar ye mesal amali vasat bezanam . tooye kelas dabirestan ma 26 nafar boodim . hodood 24 tamoon be tore hatm ghabool mishodim pas moshkeli nabood . az oonjaee k reshtamoon tajrobi bood , 2 nafare dige ye hamchin pishnehadi az taraf sepah beheshoon shod ke beran tooye bimarestan baghiyatallah tehran mese ma pezeshki bekhoonan . vali khob bazam bayad too konkoor rotbashoon zir 4000 mishod .
> 
> bale , arzam be hozooretoon ke hardoshoon ghabool shodan va raftan .....
> 
> alan behtarin emkanat , hoghoogh afsar avali (mahi 1.5 toman) va behtarin sharayet zendegi ru daran .
> 
> tanha nokteye manfish ine ke mamno ol-khorooj mishi .
> 
> aslan aliye !!
> 
> shak nakon va boro


mamnun az rahnemayitoun.
daramadi ke pisnahad shode 1.8 hastesh barayeh 1.5 sale aval va 3 - 5 mil baad az 18 mah
chizi ke kheyli aziat mikoneh ineh ke in ye pishnahadeh sade nist ye jorayi daran majoram mikonan. to pishnahadeshoun omadeh ke: dar sorateh rad kardan, bekhatereh niazeh keshvar shoma gader be hamkari ba organ haye dolati va nezami iran dar chand sale ayandeh nakhahid boud. khob in harfeh zoreh, aslan mageh hamchin ganouni hast.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> mamnun az rahnemayitoun.
> daramadi ke pisnahad shode 1.8 hastesh barayeh 1.5 sale aval va 3 - 5 mil baad az 18 mah
> chizi ke kheyli aziat mikoneh ineh ke in ye pishnahadeh sade nist ye jorayi daran majoram mikonan. to pishnahadeshoun omadeh ke: dar sorateh rad kardan, bekhatereh niazeh keshvar shoma gader be hamkari ba organ haye dolati va nezami iran dar chand sale ayandeh nakhahid boud. khob in harfeh zoreh, aslan mageh hamchin ganouni hast.?



In kar gheire ghanunie (inke age nari natuni jaie dg kar koni), baeed midunam in mored ro betunan amali bokonan.

Agar gharare ozve sepah beshi rasman, tasmime khodete faghat. ehtemalan mahdudiat tuie safar haie khareji khahi dasht ke bazam bastegi be khodet dare ke barat mohem bashe ya na. vali age tuie iran mikhai zendegi koni sharaiete khubi khahi dasht.

Vali agar ham dust nadari mituni rad koni, ehtemalan onjuri goftan ke tuie amale anjam shode ghararet bedan. faghat ye chizi, estekhdame rasmie ya gharardadie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> In kar gheire ghanunie (inke age nari natuni jaie dg kar koni), baeed midunam in mored ro betunan amali bokonan.
> 
> Agar gharare ozve sepah beshi rasman, tasmime khodete faghat. ehtemalan mahdudiat tuie safar haie khareji khahi dasht ke bazam bastegi be khodet dare ke barat mohem bashe ya na. vali age tuie iran mikhai zendegi koni sharaiete khubi khahi dasht.
> 
> Vali agar ham dust nadari mituni rad koni, ehtemalan onjuri goftan ke tuie amale anjam shode ghararet bedan. faghat ye chizi, estekhdame rasmie ya gharardadie?


manam hamin fek ro mikunam vali chizi ke hast ineh ke aksareh sherkat haye bozorg daste sepahe az sherkate Naft ta hata khode Teraktor sazi Tabriz be alave inkeh hame midunim sepah ganon khodeso dareh. ineh ke gozineh haye ziadi nadaram.mageh in ke to sherkateh khososi kar konam.
2 sale aval garar dadiye baad tabdil mishe. amalan ageh gaboul konam ye sepahi beduneh lebaseh nezami misham.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

sakoni jinki ya koolom mangoha tawani


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> manam hamin fek ro mikunam vali chizi ke hast ineh ke aksareh sherkat haye bozorg daste sepahe az sherkate Naft ta hata khode Teraktor sazi Tabriz be alave inkeh hame midunim sepah ganon khodeso dareh. ineh ke gozineh haye ziadi nadaram.mageh in ke to sherkateh khososi kar konam.
> 2 sale aval garar dadiye baad tabdil mishe. amalan ageh gaboul konam ye sepahi beduneh lebaseh nezami misham.


Doroste ke sepah kheili sherkat va sazman dare, vali injuri nist ke hameie sherkat haie bozorg dastesh bashan. sherkate naft ro ke midunam nist, tractor sazi ham man ta hala fek mikardam nime khosusie.

kari ke shoma mituni bokoni ine ke beri ba kasaie ke ba in kar saro kar daran shohbat koni va beporsi ke cheghad in ghazie jeddie. ye chiz dg ham inke beporsi aya sharaiete mahdudit khoruj az keshvar dare ya na? agar chize foghe hasas ya nezami nabashe momkene nadashte bashe mamnuiat khoruj az keshvar.

agar man jaie shoma budam va in kar mahdudiate khoruj az keshvar nadasht, hatman ghabul mikardam. hala inke shoma be esm sepahi bashi kheili mohem nist, chon avalan in ghazie mishe beine khodet va afrade khanevadat bemune, badehsam inke vaghti nezami nabashi va lebase nezami napushi dg ziad farghi nemikone. chon dar haghighat kare mohandesi mortabet ba reshtat dari anjam midi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Peaceful Civilian said:


> sakoni jinki ya koolom mangoha tawani


hotabi kati ista vana to sagori kilo hamgeh rifto nadam.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Ostad said:


> hotabi kati ista vana to sagori kilo hamgeh rifto nadam.


Javi sarja kami yakheel toha dahi


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Doroste ke sepah kheili sherkat va sazman dare, vali injuri nist ke hameie sherkat haie bozorg dastesh bashan. sherkate naft ro ke midunam nist, tractor sazi ham man ta hala fek mikardam nime khosusie.
> 
> kari ke shoma mituni bokoni ine ke beri ba kasaie ke ba in kar saro kar daran shohbat koni va beporsi ke cheghad in ghazie jeddie. ye chiz dg ham inke beporsi aya sharaiete mahdudit khoruj az keshvar dare ya na? agar chize foghe hasas ya nezami nabashe momkene nadashte bashe mamnuiat khoruj az keshvar.
> 
> agar man jaie shoma budam va in kar mahdudiate khoruj az keshvar nadasht, hatman ghabul mikardam. hala inke shoma be esm sepahi bashi kheili mohem nist, chon avalan in ghazie mishe beine khodet va afrade khanevadat bemune, badehsam inke vaghti nezami nabashi va lebase nezami napushi dg ziad farghi nemikone. chon dar haghighat kare mohandesi mortabet ba reshtat dari anjam midi.


harfeh kamelan manategi va dorusti hast. dar morede sherkat ha sahmeh sepah to hamoun gesmateh khososi sazi shode gharar dareh . fek konam behtarin kar ineh ke sabr konam va sharayet ro sabok sangin konam.
ps: shogl nezami hastesh vali bedune lebas va tashrifateh nezami.


Peaceful Civilian said:


> Javi sarja kami yakheel toha dahi


naki raho tu sa pishmar ke ta rhi far kor te nasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

salam @Ostad e aziz man rastesh koochktaramo dar hadi nistam bekham rahnamayi konam ama age jay shoma basham yeroozi , say mikonam ta ja dare ghabl az tasmimam darbare har entekhabi etela'at kasb konamo ba'd hame ro roo ye kaghaz biaramo manfio mosbatesho joda konam va bebinam kodom behtare.... hameye manzooram ine ke avalan baray digaran* be hich vajh *tasmim nagir!!! kesayi ke migan boro ya naro ya azat entezararati daran. zendegiye khodete va tanha *khodet* hagh dari rajebesh tasmim begiri. ama ta vaghti shak dari tasmim gereftan yani bi godar be ab zadan. pas ta emkan dare rajebesh *etela'at* kasb kono vaghti sabok sangin kardio tasmim gerefti hich aamele digeyio dekhalat nadeo karo tamoom shode bedoon.  baz migam dadash ina ro rahnamayi az man nadoon in harfa ro man be khodam mizanam age yerooz bekham entekhabe mohemi too zendegim anjam bedam .darim dars pas midim dige   movafagh bashi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> salam @Ostad e aziz man rastesh koochktaramo dar hadi nistam bekham rahnamayi konam ama age jay shoma basham yeroozi , say mikonam ta ja dare ghabl az tasmimam darbare har entekhabi etela'at kasb konamo ba'd hame ro roo ye kaghaz biaramo manfio mosbatesho joda konam va bebinam kodom behtare.... hameye manzooram ine ke avalan baray digaran* be hich vajh *tasmim nagir!!! kesayi ke migan boro ya naro ya azat entezararati daran. zendegiye khodete va tanha *khodet* hagh dari rajebesh tasmim begiri. ama ta vaghti shak dari tasmim gereftan yani bi godar be ab zadan. pas ta emkan dare rajebesh *etela'at* kasb kono vaghti sabok sangin kardio tasmim gerefti hich aamele digeyio dekhalat nadeo karo tamoom shode bedoon.  baz migam dadash ina ro rahnamayi az man nadoon in harfa ro man be khodam mizanam age yerooz bekham entekhabe mohemi too zendegim anjam bedam .darim dars pas midim dige   movafagh bashi


mamnun, harfeh shoma harfe kamelan dorusti hastesh vali, parameter hayi ke to in tasmim dakhilan marbout be ayandast va alan nemishe dark sahihi az vaziat dasht.vali bayad hamintor ke shoma migi kheyli rosh fek konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

(next season )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad jan,

Be harf e inhaa va kollan ba harf e areh va oureh tasmim giri baraaye aayandat nakon. Behtarin raahnamaayi, baraat in hast ke beri va ba 4 ta nezaami va khaanevadashoun sohbat koni. oun moghe dastet miyaad ke ghaziyeh chi hast.

ammaa chand ta mored e kolli:

1)safar e khaareji, be gheyr az karbala, va makkeh nemitouni ke aslan beri, va hattaa baayad passportet ra ham beheshoun tahvil bedi. Be alaaveh, ageh ozv e sepah beshi, digeh hich keshvari tou donyaa behet visa nemideh.

2)Ageh vaared e in system e nezaami beshi, ta 30 saal ke khedmatet tamoum besheh, hamoun tou baayad bemouni, ageh khodet ra ham bekoshi, behet ejaazeh nemidan ke az sepah biyaay biroun.

3)Ageh jang besheh, ghaanounan, mitounan shoma ra be onvaan e mohandes be jang beferestan.

4)mitounan va ma'moulan ham shoma ra har chand saal yek baar, az yek shahr be shahr e digeh montaghel mikonand, ke vaghean a'saab khord kon baraat misheh.

5)mohit e nezaami, vaghean sakht hast va shoukhi bardaar nist. ageh ye kam chap va raast bekhaay harf bezani ya kaar koni, hamoun ja kheshtaket ra mikeshan saret.

Be jaaye hame ye inha ham behet nesbatan hoghough e paaye ye khoub va hamin tor bimeh va mazaayaa ye khoub midan. Bimeh ye nezaami ha, behtarin hast. ammaa be jaash, ta aakhar e omret yek bardeh mishi. khanevade haye in afraad ham mamoulan nemitounan ba in moshkelaat raahat kenaar biyaan. be alaaveh, shoma ageh jaaye khosousi estekhdaam beshi, avvalesh hoghoughet kam hast, vali ba'd e chand saal, ageh zerang baashi, hoghoughet kheyli bishtar az in chender ghaaz poul misheh. pas dar long-term, ghaziyeh tou kounet mireh, gar cheh dar short-term momkene jaaleb be nazar berese.

Khob alaan, hame ye sherkat haye peymaan kaari, dast e sepaah hast. vali kaari ke inha mikonan, kollan in hast ke proje ra az dolat migiran va midan be chand ta sherkat e khosousi ke anjaamesh bedeh. ya'ni yek baaji migiran va midan be bakhsh e khosousi ke anjaam bedeh. dar mored e oun ghanouni ham ke behet goftan, yek hamchin ghanouni be tor e kolli vojoud nadaareh, albatteh mitounan in ghanoun ra dakhel e sazman e khodeshoun(sepah) dashteh baashan, vali nemitounan in ra be baghiyeh jaa haa ham ta'mim bedan.

kollan, hemaaghat nakon. injour jaa haa, baraaye kasaayi khoub hast ke maghz nadaarand va be aakhar e khat residand. ba chand ta nezami ham sohbat kon, va azashoun inha ra bepors, be jaaye inke biyaay tou in forum va az 4 ta bachche basijiye 18 saaleh beporsi. zendegit ra in tasmimet taghyir mideh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Ostad said:


> manam hamin fek ro mikunam vali chizi ke hast ineh ke aksareh sherkat haye bozorg daste sepahe az sherkate Naft ta hata khode Teraktor sazi Tabriz be alave inkeh hame midunim sepah ganon khodeso dareh. ineh ke gozineh haye ziadi nadaram.mageh in ke to sherkateh khososi kar konam.
> 2 sale aval garar dadiye baad tabdil mishe. amalan ageh gaboul konam ye sepahi beduneh lebaseh nezami misham.


Goore babashoon, vali karo begir.

Keshvarai mesle Iran/kore shomali hamechi daste ye edeye mahdoode, ageham mikhay injoor jaha zendegi koni hamini ke hast. Karo begir, vali hamishe be fekre farar bash.

Iran injoor ke dare pish mire ayandash Yamane.

Edit: poste @rmi5 ro khoondam nazaram avaz shod lol 

Kheily khatarie, bikhial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Goore babashoon, vali karo begir.
> 
> Keshvarai mesle Iran/kore shomali hamechi daste ye edeye mahdoode, ageham mikhay injoor jaha zendegi koni hamini ke hast. Karo begir, vali hamishe be fekre farar bash.
> 
> Iran injoor ke dare pish mire ayandash Yamane.



Aziz, ageh estekhdaam e rasmi besheh, digeh hich raah e faraari nadaareh. passportesh ra ham hattaa azash migiran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Aziz, ageh estekhdaam e rasmi besheh, digeh hich raah e faraari nadaareh. passportesh ra ham hattaa azash migiran.


Are posteto ke khoondam nazaram avaz shod. Falsafeye in passport gereftan chie? 

In chizaro ke adam mikhoone 100000 bar bishtar nefrat peyda mikone az in jomhoori eshali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Are posteto ke khoondam nazaram avaz shod. Falsafeye in passport gereftan chie?
> 
> In chizaro ke adam mikhoone 100000 bar bishtar nefrat peyda mikone az in jomhoori eshali.



Baraaye inkeh digeh natounan hich raghameh az keshvar khaarej beshand. kam nistand nezami hayi ke bekhaan az system dar beran, va in ghavaanin, mesle yek halgheh ye bardegi, mahdoudeshoun mikoneh. hattaa bad az baazneshastegishoun ham, ta chand saal beheshoun passport ra nemidan.

@Ostad @Abii 
BTW, dar mored e hoghough, ageh dar long term, hoghough e in nezami ha khoub boud, ke alaan har nezami ke mididi, baayad ye khoune va maashin e khafan, ... midaasht, vali amalan be gheyr az yek seri sardar haye dozd(sardar e gheyr e dozd ham daarim), ke dozdi kardand, nezami ha hameh daarand tou sharaayet e motevasset ya motevasset be paayin zendegi mikonand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Baraaye inkeh digeh natounan hich raghameh az keshvar khaarej beshand. kam nistand nezami hayi ke bekhaan az system dar beran, va in ghavaanin, mesle yek halgheh ye bardegi, mahdoudeshoun mikoneh. hattaa bad az baazneshastegishoun ham, ta chand saal beheshoun passport ra nemidan.
> 
> @Ostad @Abii
> BTW, dar mored e hoghough, ageh dar long term, hoghough e in nezami ha khoub boud, ke alaan har nezami ke mididi, baayad ye khoune va maashin e khafan, ... midaasht, vali amalan be gheyr az yek seri sardar haye dozd(sardar e gheyr e dozd ham daarim), ke dozdi kardand, nezami ha hameh daarand tou sharaayet e motevasset ya motevasset be paayin zendegi mikonand.


2ta mohemtarin noktehai ke to poste ghablit bood hamoon gereftane passport va visa nadadane keshvaraye khareji bood. 

Rahe farar az jomhoori eshali hamishe bayad vojod dashte bashe. Rooye oon nemishe gheymat gozosht.

Sepah ye gorohe terroristi hesab mishe to tamame donya (keshvaraiam ke hanooz nazashtanesh to list amalan mese ye gorohe terroristi bahash raftar mikonan va ghavanine EU va US/CAN ro donbal mikonan). Ta akhare zendegish mese zigil to recordesh mimoone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> 2ta mohemtarin noktehai ke to poste ghablit bood hamoon gereftane passport va visa nadadane keshvaraye khareji bood.
> 
> Rahe farar az jomhoori eshali hamishe bayad vojod dashte bashe. Rooye oon nemishe gheymat gozosht.
> 
> Sepah ye gorohe terroristi hesab mishe to tamame donya (keshvaraiam ke hanooz nazashtanesh to list amalan mese ye gorohe terroristi bahash raftar mikonan va ghavanine EU va US/CAN ro donbal mikonan). Ta akhare zendegish mese zigil to recordesh mimoone.


in policy manteghi ham hast. khodet midouni digeh, mage vaghean che farghi daareh ke yek kasi begeh ke tou sepah boudeh ya inke tou AQ ya taleban boudeh? badihiyeh ke hich jaayi, be taraf visa nemideh. hattaa, ba'zi vaght ha, baraaye kasaayi ke sarbazishoun ham sepah boudeh, moshkel e visa peyda mikonand, che berese ke ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

dustan mamnun az inke mano rahnemayi mikonid .
@rmi5 , @Abii shoma dorost migid vali dakhele Iran dastet baz nist. @rmi5 khudesh behtar az man miduneh ke oza chejoriye. mohandes to Iran yani kashk. mogeyat hayeh shogli mesle in kamtar pish miyad. nemidunam az tarafi khodam dust daram kharej az keshvar edameh tahsil bedam ke in gozineh az lahazeh mali ageh anjam bedam rahe bargashti digeh nadaram. az tarafeh digeh ba in ke kolan ba nezamigari va sepah hal nemikonam in ye mogheyate aali mahsob mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> dustan manun az inke mano rahnemayi mikonid .
> @rmi5 , @Abii shoma dorost migid vali dakhele Iran dastet baz nist. @rmi5 khudesh behtar az man miduneh ke oza chejoriye. mohandes to Iran yani kashk. mogeyat hayeh shogli mesle in kamtar pish miyad. nemidunam az tarafi khodam dust daram kharej az keshvar edameh tahsil bedam ke in gozineh az lahazeh mali ageh anjam bedam rahe bargashti digeh nadaram. az tarafeh digeh ba in ke kolan ba nezamigari va sepah hal nemikonam in ye mogheyate aali mahsob mishe.



chera aali? again, ageh moghe'iyatesh khoub boud, alaan baayad hame ye nezami ha khoune va maashin e aali midashtand, vali ghaziyeh dar amal, bar aks hast. be nazaret chera injouriye?
be alaaveh, man be shakhseh, hich vaght haazer nemisham ke jaayi beram, ke dige hich raah e bargasht ya faraari nadaareh. in nazar e man hast, vali hatman, boro va ba chand ta nezami va khaanevadashoun sohbat kon, makhsousan oun ghadimi tar ha ke moddat e bishtari tou system boudand va raah va chaah ra kamelan fahmidand.
@Abii @Ostad 
Anyway, joulious cesar yek jomleyeh jalebi daareh. migeh ke man tarjih midam ke yek citizen e ma'mouli tou yek keshvar e motemadden baasham ta paadshaah e yek keshvar e ridemoun. tou oun kharab shodeh ham khabari nist. khodet ra goul nazan, va hamisheh va hamisheh yaadet baasheh ke tou oun mamlekat, yek raah e faraar dashteh bashi + poul + passportet. chon ounja vaghean hesab ketab nadaareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

yadam raft begam mighan mituni 5 sal beture garar dadi kar koni va baad ageh khasti estekhdamet mikonim
@rmi5 to gharar dadi ham moshkeled khoroj az keshvar va viza vojod dareh?
ps:hala basij daneshjoyi gir dadeh ****

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> yadam raft begam mighan mituni 5 sal beture garar dadi kar koni va baad ageh khasti estekhdamet mikonim
> @rmi5 to gharar dadi ham moshkeled khoroj az keshvar va viza vojod dareh?
> ps:hala basij daneshjoyi gir dadeh ****


bebin bezaar khiyaalet ra raahat konam. ageh moshkel e khorouj ham nabaasheh, digeh hich keshvari behet visa nemideh. khiyaalet raahat.  goftam ke, bazi ha ke proje sarbazi baraaye sepah anjam daadand ham beheshoun dige visa nemidand, che berese ke estekhdaam ham shodeh baashi.
baraaye officer e sefaarat, in mesle in mimouneh ke behesh begi, man ba osame ben laden kaar mikardam va haalaa visa mikhaam. 
dar mored e ejaaze khorouj az keshvar, ta moghe'i ke ettelaa'aatet soukhteh talaghghi nasheh, behet ejaaze khorouj ra sader nemikonan  faghat karbala va makkeh, va oun ham niyaaz be ta'yid va ... daareh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

be basijeh daneshjoyi goftam mikham ejazeh khoroj az keshvar ro dashteh basham.
dar javab goft ageh bekhatereh in rad koni koliye proje haye ro ke tahala kar kardin ro zabt mikonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> be basijeh daneshjoyi goftam mikham ejazeh khoroj az keshvar ro dashteh basham.
> dar javab goft ageh bekhatereh in rad koni koliye proje haye ro ke tahala kar kardin ro zabt mikonim.



to ham begou be tokhmam.

@Ostad dar javabesh, yek chiz e digeh ham mikhaastam begam, vali chon zan va bachche in thread ra mibineh, dige oun ra nemigam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> to ham begou be tokhmam.



ta chand saat pish mikhastam gaboul konam vali dighe daran ziadeh ravi mikonan. nemidunam ta diroz mano kasi tahvi nemigereft ye hoyi chi shoudeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ta chand saat pish mikhastam gaboul konam vali dighe daran ziadeh ravi mikonan. nemidunam ta diroz mano kasi tahvi nemigereft ye hoyi chi shoudeh.


havaaset ra jam' kon ke kolaah saret nareh va osgolet nakonan. gharaardaad ra ke emzaa koni, belaafaasele mireh tou ****et. ajaleh nakon. baahaashoun kheyli mohtaramaaneh sohbat kon va kheyli mohtaramaaneh, yek ozr va bahaaneh biyaar va ghaziye ra rad kon. in nazar e man hast. Again, ba chand ta nezami ye ghadimi va khanevadashoun hatman sohbat kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> havaaset ra jam' kon ke kolaah saret nareh va osgolet nakonan. gharaardaad ra ke emzaa koni, belaafaasele mireh tou ****et. ajaleh nakon. baahaashoun kheyli mohtaramaaneh sohbat kon va kheyli mohtaramaaneh, yek ozr va bahaaneh biyaar va ghaziye ra rad kon. in nazar e man hast. Again, ba chand ta nezami ye ghadimi va khanevadashoun hatman sohbat kon.



ina ye chizishoun shodeh alan dustam zang zadeh boud az daneshgahe Azarbaijan be on ham hamchin pish nahadi shodeh, nemidunam jaryan chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Ramazan Mubarak to practicing Iranian friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> Its not about liking. Its about the truth. Show me an evidence for existence of god and I'll join you


OOps that is something to laugh to for a long time dude. Bring me any thing not to be an evidence for the existence of a sole creator.



Ostad said:


> nazareh shoma chie?


Accept the offer dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> OOps that is something to laugh to for a long time dude. Bring me any thing not to be an evidence for the existence of a sole creator.
> 
> 
> Accept the offer dude.


short and sweet, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Islam shall be the winner said:


> OOps that is something to laugh to for a long time dude. Bring me any thing not to be an evidence for the existence of a sole creator.



This is not something that I expected from someone who studied at a School for Exceptionally Talented.
You would know the answer to that question had you really attended such school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@Edison Chen
Hi 

Is this your Baidu profile? 总受o大人的贴吧
If so. Why does it say that you're Female?


----------



## Abii

Believing in a sky god is a mental disorder, pure and simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

Militant Atheist said:


> @Edison Chen
> Hi
> 
> Is this your Baidu profile? 总受o大人的贴吧
> If so. Why does it say that you're Female?



LOL suprising! Bro, where do you find it? This is incredible! You know Baidu Tieba?

The guy in avatar is not me however, he is a famous e-sports player in China, I watch his game a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Edison Chen said:


> LOL suprising! Bro, where do you find it? This is incredible! You know Baidu Tieba?
> 
> The guy in avatar is not me however, he is a famous e-sports player in China, I watch his game a lot.



Yes. Of course. I studied in Hong Kong. 
DOTA player?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Militant Atheist said:


> Yes. Of course. I studied in Hong Kong.
> DOTA player?



Very close! League of Legend 

Haha, I knew it, you must know Chinese language very well, because I rarely see non-Chinese play Tieba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Militant Atheist said:


> This is not something that I expected from someone who studied at a School for Exceptionally Talented.
> You would know the answer to that question had you really attended such school.





Abii said:


> Believing in a sky god is a mental disorder, pure and simple.


guys its not a fair judgement.


> *Famous Scientists Who Believed in God*
> 
> *Nicholas Copernicus (1473-1543)*
> Copernicus was the Polish astronomer who put forward the first mathematically based system of planets going around the sun. He attended various European universities, and became a Canon in the Catholic church in 1497. His new system was actually first presented in the Vatican gardens in 1533 before Pope Clement VII who approved, and urged Copernicus to publish it around this time. Copernicus was never under any threat of religious persecution - and was urged to publish both by Catholic Bishop Guise, Cardinal Schonberg, and the Protestant Professor George Rheticus. Copernicus referred sometimes to God in his works, and did not see his system as in conflict with the Bible.
> *Sir Francis Bacon (1561-1627)*
> Bacon was a philosopher who is known for establishing the scientific method of inquiry based on experimentation and inductive reasoning. In _De Interpretatione Naturae Prooemium_, Bacon established his goals as being the discovery of truth, service to his country, and service to the church. Although his work was based upon experimentation and reasoning, he rejected atheism as being the result of insufficient depth of philosophy, stating, "It is true, that a little philosophy inclineth man’s mind to atheism, but depth in philosophy bringeth men's minds about to religion; for while the mind of man looketh upon second causes scattered, it may sometimes rest in them, and go no further; but when it beholdeth the chain of them confederate, and linked together, it must needs fly to Providence and Deity." (_Of Atheism_)
> *Johannes Kepler (1571-1630)*
> Kepler was a brilliant mathematician and astronomer. He did early work on light, and established the laws of planetary motion about the sun. He also came close to reaching the Newtonian concept of universal gravity - well before Newton was born! His introduction of the idea of force in astronomy changed it radically in a modern direction. Kepler was an extremely sincere and pious Lutheran, whose works on astronomy contain writings about how space and the heavenly bodies represent the Trinity. Kepler suffered no persecution for his open avowal of the sun-centered system, and, indeed, was allowed as a Protestant to stay in Catholic Graz as a Professor (1595-1600) when other Protestants had been expelled!
> *Galileo Galilei (1564-1642)*
> Galileo is often remembered for his conflict with the Roman Catholic Church. His controversial work on the solar system was published in 1633. It had no proofs of a sun-centered system (Galileo's telescope discoveries did not indicate a moving earth) and his one "proof" based upon the tides was invalid. It ignored the correct elliptical orbits of planets published twenty five years earlier by Kepler. Since his work finished by putting the Pope's favorite argument in the mouth of the simpleton in the dialogue, the Pope (an old friend of Galileo's) was very offended. After the "trial" and being forbidden to teach the sun-centered system, Galileo did his most useful theoretical work, which was on dynamics. Galileo expressly said that the Bible cannot err, and saw his system as an alternate interpretation of the biblical texts.
> *Rene Descartes (1596-1650)*
> Descartes was a French mathematician, scientist and philosopher who has been called the father of modern philosophy. His school studies made him dissatisfied with previous philosophy: He had a deep religious faith as a Roman Catholic, which he retained to his dying day, along with a resolute, passionate desire to discover the truth. At the age of 24 he had a dream, and felt the vocational call to seek to bring knowledge together in one system of thought. His system began by asking what could be known if all else were doubted - suggesting the famous "I think therefore I am". Actually, it is often forgotten that the next step for Descartes was to establish the near certainty of the existence of God - for only if God both exists and would not want us to be deceived by our experiences - can we trust our senses and logical thought processes. God is, therefore, central to his whole philosophy. What he really wanted to see was that his philosophy be adopted as standard Roman Catholic teaching. Rene Descartes and Francis Bacon (1561-1626) are generally regarded as the key figures in the development of scientific methodology. Both had systems in which God was important, and both seem more devout than the average for their era.
> *Blaise Pascal (1623-1662)*
> 
> ​Pascal was a French mathematician, physicist, inventor, writer and theologian. In mathematics, he published a treatise on the subject of projective geometry and established the foundation for probability theory. Pascal invented a mechanical calculator, and established the principles of vacuums and the pressure of air. He was raised a Roman Catholic, but in 1654 had a religious vision of God, which turned the direction of his study from science to theology. Pascal began publishing a theological work, _Lettres provinciales_, in 1656. His most influential theological work, the _ Pensées_ ("Thoughts"), was a defense of Christianity, which was published after his death. The most famous concept from _Pensées_ was Pascal's Wager. Pascal's last words were, "May God never abandon me."
> *Isaac Newton (1642-1727)*
> In optics, mechanics, and mathematics, Newton was a figure of undisputed genius and innovation. In all his science (including chemistry) he saw mathematics and numbers as central. What is less well known is that he was devoutly religious and saw numbers as involved in understanding God's plan for history from the Bible. He did a considerable work on biblical numerology, and, though aspects of his beliefs were not orthodox, he thought theology was very important. In his system of physics, God was essential to the nature and absoluteness of space. In _Principia_ he stated, "The most beautiful system of the sun, planets, and comets, could only proceed from the counsel and dominion of an intelligent and powerful Being."
> *Robert Boyle (1791-1867)*
> One of the founders and key early members of the Royal Society, Boyle gave his name to "Boyle's Law" for gases, and also wrote an important work on chemistry. _Encyclopedia Britannica_ says of him: "By his will he endowed a series of Boyle lectures, or sermons, which still continue, 'for proving the Christian religion against notorious infidels...' As a devout Protestant, Boyle took a special interest in promoting the Christian religion abroad, giving money to translate and publish the New Testament into Irish and Turkish. In 1690 he developed his theological views in _The Christian Virtuoso_, which he wrote to show that the study of nature was a central religious duty." Boyle wrote against atheists in his day (the notion that atheism is a modern invention is a myth), and was clearly much more devoutly Christian than the average in his era.
> *Michael Faraday (1791-1867)*
> Michael Faraday was the son of a blacksmith who became one of the greatest scientists of the 19th century. His work on electricity and magnetism not only revolutionized physics, but led to much of our lifestyles today, which depends on them (including computers and telephone lines and, so, web sites). Faraday was a devoutly Christian member of the Sandemanians, which significantly influenced him and strongly affected the way in which he approached and interpreted nature. Originating from Presbyterians, the Sandemanians rejected the idea of state churches, and tried to go back to a New Testament type of Christianity.
> *Gregor Mendel (1822-1884)*
> Mendel was the first to lay the mathematical foundations of genetics, in what came to be called "Mendelianism". He began his research in 1856 (three years before Darwin published his _Origin of Species_) in the garden of the Monastery in which he was a monk. Mendel was elected Abbot of his Monastery in 1868. His work remained comparatively unknown until the turn of the century, when a new generation of botanists began finding similar results and "rediscovered" him (though their ideas were not identical to his). An interesting point is that the 1860's was notable for formation of the X-Club, which was dedicated to lessening religious influences and propagating an image of "conflict" between science and religion. One sympathizer was Darwin's cousin Francis Galton, whose scientific interest was in genetics (a proponent of eugenics - selective breeding among humans to "improve" the stock). He was writing how the "priestly mind" was not conducive to science while, at around the same time, an Austrian monk was making the breakthrough in genetics. The rediscovery of the work of Mendel came too late to affect Galton's contribution.
> *William Thomson Kelvin (1824-1907)*
> Kelvin was foremost among the small group of British scientists who helped to lay the foundations of modern physics. His work covered many areas of physics, and he was said to have more letters after his name than anyone else in the Commonwealth, since he received numerous honorary degrees from European Universities, which recognized the value of his work. He was a very committed Christian, who was certainly more religious than the average for his era. Interestingly, his fellow physicists George Gabriel Stokes (1819-1903) and James Clerk Maxwell (1831-1879) were also men of deep Christian commitment, in an era when many were nominal, apathetic, or anti-Christian. The _Encyclopedia Britannica_ says "Maxwell is regarded by most modern physicists as the scientist of the 19th century who had the greatest influence on 20th century physics; he is ranked with Sir Isaac Newton and Albert Einstein for the fundamental nature of his contributions." Lord Kelvin was an Old Earth creationist, who estimated the Earth's age to be somewhere between 20 million and 100 million years, with an upper limit at 500 million years based on cooling rates (a low estimate due to his lack of knowledge about radiogenic heating).
> *Max Planck (1858-1947)*
> Planck made many contributions to physics, but is best known for quantum theory, which revolutionized our understanding of the atomic and sub-atomic worlds. In his 1937 lecture "Religion and Naturwissenschaft," Planck expressed the view that God is everywhere present, and held that "the holiness of the unintelligible Godhead is conveyed by the holiness of symbols." Atheists, he thought, attach too much importance to what are merely symbols. Planck was a churchwarden from 1920 until his death, and believed in an almighty, all-knowing, beneficent God (though not necessarily a personal one). Both science and religion wage a "tireless battle against skepticism and dogmatism, against unbelief and superstition" with the goal "toward God!"
> *Albert Einstein (1879-1955)*
> Einstein is probably the best known and most highly revered scientist of the twentieth century, and is associated with major revolutions in our thinking about time, gravity, and the conversion of matter to energy (E=mc2). Although never coming to belief in a personal God, he recognized the impossibility of a non-created universe. The _Encyclopedia Britannica_ says of him: "Firmly denying atheism, Einstein expressed a belief in "Spinoza's God who reveals himself in the harmony of what exists." This actually motivated his interest in science, as he once remarked to a young physicist: "I want to know how God created this world, I am not interested in this or that phenomenon, in the spectrum of this or that element. I want to know His thoughts, the rest are details." Einstein's famous epithet on the "uncertainty principle" was "God does not play dice" - and to him this was a real statement about a God in whom he believed. A famous saying of his was "Science without religion is lame, religion without science is blind."


+
25 Famous Scientists Who Believed in God

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@Ostad That list is not accurate my friend, it will be a very long post if I want to explain about the views and beliefs of each and every one of the scientists on that list, but know that believers try to distort the truth about beliefs of most of those scientists so they could strengthen their own faith. People fear death, people have unfulfilled wishes. Creating fairy tales is like a drug for them, it helps them get through hardship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Look at the "Islamic Republic" and what it did to people's natural belief in God. 

The funny thing is that atheists may tell you that the world came into existence by "accident". However, try to tell them to put ALL of their money in an "accidental investment" and see how far you get with your suggestion. LoL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

*«بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم»*

*نظريه‌ي نسبيت و محاسبه‌ي سرعت نور با نگرش مِصداقي به آيه‌ي 4 از سوره‌ي معارج*

قرآن‌حكيم، کتابي است كه در آن سلسله‌ای از اعجازِ معنوي و روحاني و مادي و تجربي وجود دارد و در زمان‌هاي مختلف، براي حقّ‌جويان آشكار مي‌گردد.

طبق آيات قرآن‌كريم، آفريده‌هاي عاقل، توسط پروردگار عالم، سه دسته‌اند:

*1-*انسان، که از جنس خاک است؛ *2-*جن، که از جنس آتش است؛ *3-*فرشتگان، که از جنس نور هستند.[1]

خداوند متعال در آيات بسياري متذكر شده است كه مومنان، كساني هستند كه به خدا و كتاب‌اش و فرشتگان‌اش و همه‌ي پيامبران‌اش، عليهم‌السّلام، ايمان دارند.[2]

ملائكه (فرشتگان) موجودات مجرد روحاني، واسط بين عالم مجردات، مخصوصاً خداوند متعال و عالم انساني مي‌باشند كه به تسبيح اوامر و طواف كننده عرش او هستند،[3] از جمله، به تدبير و انجام بعضي امور عالم اشتغال دارند[4] و معصوم[5] و بدون شهوت و خيرخواه بوده و دروغ نمي‌گويند و رسولان خداوند هستند[6] و اعمال انسان‌ها را ثبت مي‌كنند.[7]

يكي از مصاديق *«آیه‌ي 4 از سوره‌ي معارج»*، که منطبق با «نظريه‌ي نسبیت» و هم مشخص کننده‌ي سرعت نور است، در 1400 سال پیش، توسط وحي در قرآن‌عظيم آمده است:

*﴿تَعْرُجُ الْمَلَئكةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ فى يَوْمٍ كانَ مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفسنَةٍ﴾؛[8]*

*فرشتگان و روح (فرشته‌ي مخصوص) به سوى او عروج مى‌كنند، در آن يكروزى كه مقدارش براي انسان دنيايي، پنجاه هزار سال است.*

در اين آيه گفته شده است وقتی فرشته‌ها حرکت می‌کنند برای آن‌ها یک روز زمان می‌برد، ولی برای انسان‌ها و به حساب آن‌ها پنجاه هزار سال طول می‌کشد!

در جاهای مختلفي از قرآن‌كريم، مانند: معراج[9] رسول گرامي اسلام، صلي الله عليه و آله و سلّم، به «نسبیت زمان» اشاره شده است. حال، اين سوال پيش مي‌آيد، چرا در آيه‌ي فوق به 000ر50 سال اشاره كرده است؟

فرشتگان در يك روز (با فرض «يوم» به عنوان يك روز) به او عروج مى‌كنند و يا بالا مي‌روند كه اين معادل 000ر50 سال براي انسان است. اين امر اشاره‌اي به علم فيزيك و «نسبیت» است! البته اين موضوع مي‌تواند براي منظومه‌ي شمسي و آسمان و كهكشان ما باشد، چرا كه قطر كهكشان راه شيري 000ر100 هزار سال نوري است؛ فرشتگان طواف كننده‌ي عرش او هستند و اگر با سرعت نور حركت كنند، 000ر50 سال در كهكشان راه شيري در حركت هستند و اين كهكشان مي‌تواند جزو يكي از هفت آسمان‌هاي عرش خداوند متعال باشد و براي آسمان‌ها و كهكشان‌هاي ديگر بحث جداگانه‌اي دارد و البته پروردگار عالم در همه جا حاضر بوده و صاحب مراتب و درجات است.[10]

كهكشان راه شيري، جزيره‌ي آسماني ما در جهان هستي است. مجموعه‌اي از 400 ميليارد ستاره كه حدود نيمي از آن‌ها شبيه به خورشيد هستند و همگي بر گِرد مركز كهكشان در حركت‌اند. در ميان بازوهاي مارپيچي كهكشان راه شيري، علاوه بر ستارگان بزرگ و كوچك رنگارنگ، ابرهاي گاز و غبار، و خوشه‌هاي ستاره‌اي نيز قرار دارند. قطر كهكشان راه شيري حدود يك‌صدهزار سال نوري است. زمين به همراه خورشيد و ديگر اجرام منظومه‌ي شمسي در فاصله‌ي سي هزار سال نوري مركز كهكشان راه شيري قرار دارد. هر دويست و پنجاه ميليون سال ما به همراه منظومه‌ي شمسي يك دور كامل، به گرد مركز كهكشان راه شيري مي‌چرخيم.

بايد به عظمت و بزرگي خداوند متعال توجّه كرد و سرِ تعظيم در پيشگاه او فرود آورد؛ چراكه، كهكشان راه شيري تنها يكي از صد ميليارد كهكشان موجود در جهان است كه با ابزارهاي رصدي كنوني قابل مشاهده و رصد هستند. برخي از اين كهكشان‌ها بسيار بزرگ‌تر و پرستاره‌تر از كهكشان راه شيري بوده و بسياري از آن‌ها نيز، بسيار كوچك‌تر و كم ستاره‌ترند. كهكشان‌ها اندازه‌ها و شكل‌هاي گوناگوني دارند. مشهورترين دسته‌بندي کهکشان‌ها توسط «هابل» انجام شده است. اين تقسيم‌بندي بر اساس شكل ظاهري کهکشان‌ها است. بر اين اساس، كهكشان‌ها به سه گروه اصلي يعني، كهكشان‌هاي «بيضوي»، «مارپيچي» و «بي‌نظم» طبقه‌بندي مي‌شوند.[11]

به هر حال، قرآن‌حكيم در 1400 سال پیش، از زبان وحي به پیامبر اكرم، صلي الله عليه و آله و سلّم، اشاره كرده است كه زمان نسبی است و بستگی به دید طرف دارد. فرشتگان یک روز احساس می‌کند و به حساب انسان زميني پنجاه هزار سال!

*نظريه‌ي نسبيت*

طبق نظریه‌ي نسبیت، وقتی جسمی سرعت بسيار بالا، نزديك به سرعت نور بگیرد، زمان برای او به نسبت ما کند احساس می‌شود و در دید ما خیلی طول می‌کشد. سرعت جهانی نور یکی از اصول موضوعه‌ي نظریه‌ي نسبیت خاص است که اینشتین در سال ۱۹۰۵ میلادی آن را مطرح کرد. مطابق این اصل: «سرعت نور در خلاء (C) برای تمام ناظران لَخت ثابت است و به حرکت چشمه‌ي نور یا حرکت ناظر بستگی ندارد.»

اينيشتن در يكي از رساله‌های پایانی عمر خود با عنوان: «دی ارکلرونگ» يعنی: "بیانیه" که در سال 1954 آن را در آمریکا و به زبان آلمانی نوشته است، اسلام را بر تمامی ادیان جهان ترجیح می‌دهد و آن را کامل‌ترین و معقول‌ترین دین می‌داند.[12]

این رساله در حقیقت همان نامه‌نگاری محرمانه‌ی اینشتین با آیت الله العظمی بروجردي است که توسط مترجمان برگزیده‌ي شاه ایران، محرمانه صورت پذیرفته است. اینشتین در این رساله «نظریه‌ي نسبیت» خود را با آیاتی از قرآن‌کریم و احادیثی از نهج البلاغه و بیش از همه، احاديث بحارالانوارِ علامه مجلسی (که از عربی به انگلیسی تحت نظر آیت الله العظمي بروجردی ترجمه و شرح می‌شده است) تطبیق داده و نوشته که هیچ‌جا و در هیچ مذهبی چنین احادیث پرمغزی یافت نمی‌شود و تنها این مذهب شیعه است که احادیث پیشوایان آن، نظریه‌ی پیچیده‌ي «نسبیت» را ارائه داده‌اند، ولی اکثر دانشمندان نفهمیده‌اند.

از آن جمله، حدیثی است که علامه‌ی مجلسی در مورد معراج جسمانی رسول اکرم، صلي الله عليه و آله و سلّم، نقل می‌کند که: «هنگام برخاستن از زمین دامن یا پای مبارک پیامبر، صلي الله عليه و آله و سلّم، به ظرف آبی می‌خورد و آن ظرف واژگون می‌شود؛ امّا، پس از این‌که پیامبر اکرم، صلي الله عليه و آله و سلّم، از معراج جسمانی باز می‌گردند، مشاهده می‌کنند که پس از گذشت این همه زمان، هنوز آب آن ظرف در حال ریختن روی زمین است.»[13]

اینشتین این حدیث را از گران‌بهاترین بیانات علمی پیشوایان شیعه در زمینه‌ی «نسبیت زمان» دانسته و شرح فیزیکی مفصلی بر آن می‌نویسد. همچنین اینشتین در این رساله «معاد جسمانی» را از راه فیزیکی اثبات می‌کند (علاوه بر قانون سوم نیوتون، عمل و عکس‌العمل). او فرمول ریاضی معاد جسمانی را عکس فرمول معروف «نسبیت ماده و انرژی» می‌داند؛ یعنی، اگر حتی بدن ما تبدیل به انرژی شده باشد دوباره عیناً به ماده تبدیل شده و زنده خواهد شد. او هم‌چنین در همین رساله در خصوص «وحدت وجود» به طور خلاصه می‌گوید: «هر موجودی دارای حیطه و مرز فیزیکی خاص خود است که امکان ندارد با موجود یا وجود دیگری اتحاد یا وحدت داشته یا بیابد.»

در رابطه با «عقل» نیز با کمال شگفتي انیشتین نظریه‌ی اخباریون شیعه را (که عقل را نسبی می‌دانند و در حریم شرع و دین آن را به کار نمی‌برند) صحیح دانسته و می‌گوید: «حقّ با اخباری‌های شما است و هنوز زود است که مردم این را بفهمند.»

در ادامه نیز فرمول ریاضی خاصی برای «عقل نظری بشر» ارائه داده و «نسبیت» آن را اثبات می‌کند. اینشتین در این کتاب همواره از آیت الله العظمي بروجردی با احترام و به لفظ «بروجردی بزرگ» یاد کرده و از شادروان پروفسور حسابی نیز بارها با لفظ «حسابی عزیز» یاد کرده است.

*نسبيت خاص*

به صورت خلاصه، اين‌گونه بيان مي‌شود:

*1-*سرعت نور نسبت به ناظران مختلف يكي است؛

*2-*در حركت با سرعت نور، زمان متوقف مي‌شود؛

*3-*در حركت با سرعت نور، جرم متحرك[14] بي‌نهايت مي‌شود؛

*4-*در انديشه‌ي پيرامون فضا، بايد چهار بعد را در نظر گرفت: طول؛ عرض؛ ارتفاع؛ زمان. زمان بعد چهارم است و هر حادثه‌اي كه در كيهان رخ دهد، در يك جهان چهار بعدي فضا-زمان است كه روي مي‌دهد.

بايد گفت نظريه‌ي نسبيت خاص مدعي نسبي بودن همه چيز نيست و فقط مي‌گويد كه چيزهايي مانند زمان و مكان (فضا) كه از نظر پيشينيان مطلق بودند، نسبي هستند و چيزي مانند سرعت نور كه نسبي انگاشته مي‌شد، مطلق است.

بنا به اظهارات اينشتين، «نسبيت» سبب مي‌شود كه حوادث براي يك ناظر در مقايسه با ناظري ديگر كندتر پيش بروند و اين شامل وقايع مربوط به زندگي مانند فرآيند پيري نيز مي‌شود.

اينشتين در مقاله‌ي سال 1905، به گونه‌اي موارد رياضي را در آن افزود. وي، وجود رابطه‌اي بين انرژي و جرم را به اثبات رسانيد. به موجب فرمولي كه او براي كمي كردن آن رابطه‌اي ارائه داد: محتواي انرژيِ (E) مقدار ماده‌اي به جرم مشخص (M)، برابر با حاصل‌ضرب مقدار جرم (M) آن ماده در مجذور سرعت نور (C) است. اين فرمول را عموماً به صورت E=MC2مي‌نويسند. اهميت نظريه‌ي نسبيت خاص براي علم به اندازه‌ي اهمّيّت وجود اتم براي آن، بنيادي و مهم است.

*نسبیت خاص و هم زمانی رویدادها*

يك قرن قبل، زمانی که هنوز فیزیک به درستی با نیوتن و قوانین‌اش شناخته می‌شد و هیچ کس به فکر کاستی‌های مکانیک نیوتنی نیفتاده بود، آلبرت اینشتین در مقاله‌ای تحت عنوان «درباره‌ي الکترودینامیک اجسام متحرک» چنین نوشت: «هیچ یک از ویژگی‌ها در واقعیت‌های مشاهده شده با مفهوم سکون مطلق، ارتباط ندارند، برای تمام دستگاه‌هايی که معادلات مکانیک در آن‌ها برقرارند، معادلات الکترودینامیکی و اپتیکی نیز در آن‌ها برقرار خواهد بود.»

بر این اساس، اینشتین دو فرض اساسی بسیار مهم، امّا ساده، ارائه کرد که به جرأت می‌توان گفت: این دو فرض ضمن این‌که برای بیان یک نظریه‌ي ساده و سازگار الکترودینامیک اجسام متحرک، بر پایه‌ي نظریه‌ي «ماکسول» برای اجسام ساکن، کاملاً کافی‌اند، دنیای فیزیک را نیز دگرگون کردند.

اینشتین فرض‌های خود را این گونه بیان کرد:

*1-*قوانین فیزیک در تمام دستگاه‌های لَخت، یک‌سان هستند و هیچ دستگاه لَخت مرجحی، وجود ندارد (اصل نسبیت)؛

*2-*در فضای تهی، مقدار سرعت نور در تمام دستگاه‌های لَخت، یک‌سان و برابر با C است (اصل ثابت بودن سرعت نور؛ اصل ناوردا).

در حقیقت، اصل نسبیت اینشتین اعتقاد به این موضوع دارد که ما فقط از حرکت نسبی دو دستگاه می‌توانیم صحبت کنیم و به هیچ عنوان نمی‌توانیم به وسیله‌ي اندازه‌گیری‌های فیزیکی بگويیم یک دستگاه لخت به خودی خود ساکن است یا متحرّک.

تئوری نسبیت خاص اینشتین پیشگويی‌های مختلفی می‌کند که حقیقتاً برخی از آن‌ها در جهت مقابل مشاهده‌های ما و تصورات اوّليه‌ي ما است. توجّه به این نکته بسیار مهم است که این پیشگويی‌ها با چارچوب‌های مرجع مختلف ثابت و متحرک، با سرعت نسبی (V) در ارتباط‌اند و نیز، در نسبیت، تنها زمانی نتایج را قابل قبول می‌دانیم که سرعت (V) یک کسر متعارف از سرعت نور (C) باشد؛ به عبارت دیگر، V/C برای ما تعریف شده باشد. دو پیشگويی اساسی که اینشتین با نسبیت خاص می‌کند یکی «انقباض طول» و دیگری «انبساط زمان» است.

*نسبيت عام*

اينشتين، پس از نظريه‌ي نسبيت خاص، فرضيه‌ي نسبيت عام را پيشنهاد داد. چكيده‌ي نظريه‌ي نسبيت عام چنين است:

*1-*جرم لَختي، (اينرسي)، (جرم گرانشي)، (اصل هم ارزي)؛

*2-*فضا-زمان، به سبب اجرام بزرگي مانند: خورشيد، خميده يا تورفته است. ميزان اين تورفتگي ميزان قوت يا شدت ميدان جاذبه ثقلي (گراني) است. سياره‌اي مانند: زمين، كه به گِرد خورشيد در حركت است، مسيرش از آن‌رو بيضي شكل نيست كه خورشيد آن را به سوي خود مي‌كشد، بلكه از آن‌رو بيضي شكل است كه ميدان (تورفتگي كه در فضا به سبب حضور جرم خورشيد به وجود آمده است) به گونه‌اي است كه كوتاه‌ترين مسير ممكني كه سياره مي‌تواند در فضا-زمان در پيش بگيرد يك بيضي است. بر اساس دو فرضيه‌ي نسبيت خاص و عام اينشتين اندازه‌هاي يك جسم متحرك در سمت حركت با سرعت نور به صفر تمايل پيدا مي‌كند و زمان متوقف مي‌شود. به اين دليل، سرعت نور (حدود 300000 كيلومتر بر ثانيه يا به صورت دقيق‌تر 299792.5 كيلومتر بر ثانيه) به عبارتي بالاترين سرعت ممكنه است. البته سرعت‌هاي بالاتر از سرعت نور نيز در دنياي كوانتوم و مكانيك كوانتوم در رابطه با درگيري ذرات و فوتون‌ها توسط محققان سوئيسي ارائه شده است!

از دقيق‌ترين محاسبات انجام شده به لحاظ تئوري و حتّي با استفاده از «آيات قرآن‌حكيم»، و حركت ماه و خورشيد در يك دوره، عدد سرعت نور به دست آمده، برابر با 299792.5 كيلومتر بر ثانيه است.

*﴿هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاءً وَ الْقَمَرَ نُورًا وَ قَدَّرَهُ مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَ الْحِسَابَ ۚ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّـهُ ذَٰلِكَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ ۚ يُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ﴾؛*[15]

او است خدايي كه خورشيد را رخشان بخشيد و ماه را تابان ساخت و برايش منازلى معين كرد تا به اين واسطه، از شمار سال‌ها و حساب آگاه شويد؛ خداوند متعال، همه‌ي اين‌ها را جز به حقّ نيافريد! و آيات را براى مردمى كه مى‌دانند و اهل دانش‌اند، به تفصيل بيان مى‌كند.

*﴿وَ هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ اللَّيْلَ وَ النَّهَارَ وَ الشَّمْسَ وَ الْقَمَرَ ۖ كُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ﴾؛*[16]

و او است خدايي كه شب و روز و خورشيد و ماه را به قدرت كامل آفريد؛ هر يك در فلك و مدارِ معيني شناورند.

*﴿يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِّمَّا تَعُدُّونَ﴾؛*[17]

كار و اوامر عالم را به نظامي احسن و اكمل، از آسمان تا زمين سامان و تدبير مى‌كند؛ سپس، در روزى كه اندازه‌اش به حساب شما آدميان هزار سال است، باز به سوى خود بالا مى‌برد.[18]

*محاسبه سرعت فرشتگان با آيه‌ي 4 سوره‌ي معارج*

با توجّه به *«آيه‌ي 4 سوره‌ي معارج»*، زمان برای فرشته‌های در حال حرکت، یک روز است و برای ما 000ر50 سال مي‌باشد. اكنون سرعت فرشتگان اشاره شده در قرآن‌مبين را به دست مي‌آوریم؟ فرمول اصلی *«انبساط زمان»* بر حسب سرعت به صورت ذيل است:

با جابه‌جايي فرمول، سرعت فرشتگان بر اساس انبساط زمان به دست مي‌آيد:

*V2= C2×(1-T’2/T2) *

v برابر سرعت فرشتگان، c سرعت نور، T’ زمان حركت فرشتگان، T زمان حركت آدميان در دنيا است.

يك سال قمری، حدود 354 روز است؛ یعنی، میزان اختلاف زمان ما (000ر50 سال) با یک فرشته (يك روز) در حال حرکت برابر 50000×354= 17700000 روز است. پس اعداد را در فرمول جایگزین می‌کنیم:

*V2=C2×(1-T’2/T2)*

*V2=C2×(1-12/(50000×354)2)=C2×(1-12/(17700000)2)*

*V=C×0.99999999999999840403460052985924*

ضريب به دست آمده (0.99999999999999840403460052985924) نزديك عدد «يك» است و در نتيجه سرعت فرشتگان تقريباً برابر با سرعت نور است (V≈C).

*0.99999999999999840403460052985924×299792.5=299792.49999999952154154297934783*

سرعت فرشتگان (سرعت محاسبه شده از طريق آيه‌ي 4 سوره‌ي معارج) تقريباً برابر سرعت نور است؛ یعنی، یک مقدار ناچیز کم‌تر از سرعت نور است که آن‌هم به قولي مي‌تواند به اين دلیل باشد که فرشته یک وجودی دارد و جرم‌اش صفر نیست! اين موضوع، اعجاز عجیب و بسیار دقیق و شگف‌انگيز است که در 14 قرن پیش رخ داده است! و از طريق وحي و معجزه‌ي جاويدان قرآن‌مبين براي ما به ارمغان گذاشته شده است.

شكّي نيست كه بايد هر مسلماني امور ضروري مذهب و دين‌اش را بداند و به آن معتقد گردد و مطابق اعتقادش عمل كند. از جمله مسائل ضروري كه نص صريح قرآن‌حكيم است، مسئله معراج جسماني پيامبر گرامي اسلام، صلي الله عليه و آله و سلّم، و مشاهده‌ي بهشت و جهنم و عجائب ملكوت است كه بيش‌تر مردم از آن بي‌اطلاع‌اند و يا خداي نكرده منكر مي‌شوند.[19]

ابن عماره از پدر خود نقل كرد كه امام صادق، عليه‌السّلام، فرمود: آن‌كس كه چهار چيز را انكار كند، شيعه‌ي ما نيست![20]و آن‌ها عبارت‌اند از:

*1ـ*معراج؛ *2ـ*سؤال در قبر؛ *3ـ*خلقت كنونى بهشت و جهنم؛ *4ـ*شفاعت.[21]

به نكته‌ي ديگري نيز اشاره مي‌گردد، در قرآن كريم آمده كه بناي بهشت به اندازه‌ي آسمان‌ها و زمين است:

*﴿سَابِقُوا إِلَىٰ مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَ جَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ السَّمَاءِ وَ الْأَرْضِ أُعِدَّتْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّـهِ وَ رُسُلِهِ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّـهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ ۚ وَ اللَّـهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ﴾؛*[22]

براى رسيدن به آمرزش پروردگارتان و بهشتى كه پهناى آن هم‌سان پهناى آسمان‌ها و زمين است، بر يكديگر پيشى گيريد؛ اين بهشت براى كسانى كه به خدا و پيامبران‌اش ايمان آورده‌اند، مهيا شده است؛ اين، بخشايشى است از جانب خدا كه به هر كه مى‌خواهد ارزاني‌اش مى‌دارد، و خدا صاحب بخشايشى بزرگ است.

از پيامبر اكرم، صلي الله عليه و آله و سلّم، پرسيدند: حالا كه پهناي بهشت به اندازه‌ي آسمان‌ها و زمين است، مكان جهنم كجا است؟ فرمودند: «سبحان الله، فأين الليل إذا جاء النهار»؛ پاك و منزه است خدا، هرگاه روز آيد، شب كجا باشد؟

ابوخالد قماط مي‌گويد: به امام صادق، عليه‌السّلام، عرض كردم: زماني كه بهشتيان وارد بهشت و اهل دوزخ وارد جهنم شدند چه مي‌شود؟ حضرت فرمودند: اگر خداوند متعال بخواهد موجوداتي را بيافريند و براي آن‌ها دنيايي را ايجاد كند، اين كار را انجام مي‌دهد.[23]

*﴿يَوْمَ تُبَدَّلُ الْأَرْضُ غَيْرَ الْأَرْضِ وَ السَّمَاوَاتُ ۖ وَ بَرَزُوا لِلَّـهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ﴾؛*[24]

آن روز كه زمين، به زمينى جز اين بدل شود و آسمان‌ها، به آسمانى ديگر، و همه در پيشگاه خداى واحد قهار حاضر آيند.

علامه طباطبايي در ذيل آيه‌ي فوق مي‌فرمايد: معناي تبديل آن است كه حقيقت آسمان و زمين و آنچه بين آن‌ها است، همان آسمان و زمين است، جز اين‌كه نظام جاري در آن‌ها غير از نظام جاري در دنيا است؛ بنابراين، اوصاف زمين و آسمان تبديل مي‌شود نه خود آن‌ها؛[25] زيرا، تبديل غير از معدوم كردن است و بعيد نيست از همين ماده و عناصري كه اكنون در بناي آسمان و زمين به كار رفته است نظامي تازه ساخته و موجودات تازه‌اي آفريده شود؛ زيرا، پس از برپايي قيامت، بساط آفرينش برچيده نمي‌شود، گرچه خداوند گستره‌ي آسمان‌ها را طومار گونه درهم مي‌پيچد. نسل كنوني انسان ساكن بر روي كره‌ي خاك كه فرزندان حضرت آدم و حوا، عليهم السلام، به شمار مي‌روند نخستين سلسله‌ي بشر نيستند، بلكه در رتبه و پايه‌هاي بعدي قرار گرفته و پيش از آن چندين نسل منقرض شده‌اند و پس از انقراض اين نسل، دگربار آفريده‌ي ديگري بدون پدر و مادر در زميني جديد آفريده مي‌شود و اين گونه گزاره‌ها نشان دهنده دوام فيض خدا است.[26]

*﴿أَفَعَيِينَا بِالْخَلْقِ الْأَوَّلِ ۚ بَلْ هُمْ فِي لَبْسٍ مِّنْ خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ﴾؛*[27]

آيا از آفرينش نخستين عاجز شده بوديم؟ نه، بلكه آن‌ها، از آفرينش تازه در شكّ‌ هستند.

*﴿لَوْ أَنزَلْنَا هَـٰذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَىٰ جَبَلٍ لَّرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعًا مُّتَصَدِّعًا مِّنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّـهِ ۚ وَ تِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ﴾؛*[28]

اگر اين قرآن را به جاي دل‌هاي مردم، بر كوه فرو فرستاده بوديم، بي‌شكّ از ترس و عظمت خداوند متعال آن را فروپاشيده مى‌ديدى؛ و اين مثال‌هايى است كه براى مردم مى‌زنيم، شايد كه انديشه كنند و به فكر فرو روند.

منبع: مجله ارتباط؛ سازمان انرژی اتمی ایران، محمدامین احمدی فقیه.
[1] بحارالانوار، ج 56، ص 191.

[2]سوره‌ي بقره (2)، آيه‌ي 285؛ (2+285=287=7×41).

[3]سوره‌ي زمر (39)، آيه‌ي 75؛ (39+75=114=19×6).

[4] سوره‌ي ذاريات (51)، آيه‌ي 4؛ سوره‌ي قدر (97)، آيه‌ي 4.

[5] سوره‌ي تحريم (66)، آيه‌ي 6.

[6] سوره‌ي انبياء (21)، آيه‌هاي 26 و 27.

[7] سوره‌ي زخرف (43)، آيه‌ي 80؛ سوره‌ي يونس (10)، آيه‌ي 21.

[8] سوره‌ي معارج (70)، آيه‌ي 4؛ «معارج» به معناي درجات، مراتب، عرش بالا، است و نشاني از وجود خلقت و آفريده‌هاي خداوند متعال در آسمان‌ها، كهكشان‌ها و عرش‌هاي ديگر است.

[9] سوره‌ي اسرا (17)، آيه‌ي 1؛ بقيه‌ي جريان معراج در سوره‌ي نجم ذكر شده است.

[10] در آيه‌ي 3 از سوره‌ي معارج به درجات خداوند متعال اشاره شده است كه مي‌تواند ارتباط به خلقت و موجودات و فرشتگان در آسمان‌هاي ديگر باشد.

[11] اقتباس از سايت رها.

[12] Die Erklarung-von: Albert Einstein–1954.

[13] بحارالانوار،* ج ۱۸، ص۲۸۲-۴۱۰؛ قِصَصُ العلماءِ میرزا محمد تـُـنـُکابُـنی، چاپ علمی-فرهنگی، سال۱۳۸۳، ص۵۵، مطابق چاپ علمیۀ اسلامیه، ص۴۷ و ۴۸؛ معراج، مرتضي جنتيان،-محمد تقي مجلسي، انتشارات كانون پژوهش، اصفهان، 1379.*

[14] «جرم متحرك» در نسبيت خاص، يك غلط مصطلح است.

[15] سوره‌ي يونس (10)، آيه‌ي 5؛

[16] سوره‌ي انبياء (21)، آيه‌ي 33؛

[17] سوره‌ي سجده (32)، آيه‌ي 5؛ آيه‌اي كه از آن براي محاسبه‌ي سرعت دقيق نور استفاده شده است؛ «الامر» به عنوان سرعت نور تعبير شده است.

[18] يكي از دقيق‌ترين اندازه‌گيري‌هاي سرعت نور با استفاده از اين آيه توسط فيزيك‌دان مصري، دكتر منصور حسب النبي انجام شده است. با استفاده از عدد 1000 سال (برابر 12000 ماه) اشاره شده در اين آيه و حركت ماه در يك دوره‌ي كامل م و سرعت و زاويه‌ي حركت ماه، سرعت نور از فرمول‌هاي مربوطه (C×t=12000×V×T)، برابر 299792.5 كيلومتر بر ثانيه به دست مي‌آيد.

[19] معراج، شرح و تفسير سوره‌ي شريف نجم، شهيد آيت الله دستغيب، انتشارات ناس، 1372.

[20] اوّلين مورد آن نيز در رابطه با «نسبيت زمان» است.

[21] بحار الانوار، ج 8، ص 196، ح 186؛ «لیس من شیعتنا من انکر اربعة اشیاء: المعراج و المسألة فی القبر و خلق الجنة و النار و الشفاعة.»

[22] سوره‌ي حديد (57)، آيه‌ي 21.

[23] مجلسي، محمدباقر، بحارالانوار، بيروت، داراحياء التراث العربي، چاپ سوم، ج8، ص376، ح18.

[24] سوره‌ي ابراهيم (14)، آيه‌ي 48.

[25] طباطبايي، سيد محمد حسين، تفسير الميزان، چاپ چهارم، تهران، بنياد علامه طباطبايي، 1370، ج12، ص91.

[26] جوادي آ‌ملي، عبدالله، تفسير موضوعي قرآن كريم، قم، مركز نشر اسراء، چاپ اول، 1381، ج5، ص534.

[27] سوره‌ي ق (50)، آيه‌ي 15.

[28] سوره‌ي حشر (59)، آيه‌ي 21.

اعجاز انشاي عددي قرآن حكيم و ترجمه - نظريه نسبيت و محاسبه سرعت نور با نگرش مِصداقي به آيه 4 از سوره معارج

معجزه قرآن​


----------



## Kataria

Abii said:


> Believing in a sky god is a mental disorder, pure and simple.



There are more benign mental disorders than this


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> This is not something that I expected from someone who studied at a School for Exceptionally Talented.
> You would know the answer to that question had you really attended such school.





Abii said:


> Believing in a sky god is a mental disorder, pure and simple.


Hey dear, @Militant Atheist or what ever, good for you to know me to some extend, but unfortunately as my level of knowing from you is almost zero so I can't assign a level for my expectations from you.
But for your knowledge, I have been in NODET schools, I have managed Math Olympiad medal, I have scored a under 100 ranking in university entrance exam, and I have PhD in electrical engineering. So if you are recognizing a flaw here try to find the source in your vicinity not mine.
Lets talk it as you like it;
At the bottom line, as much bullshit and loose and unfounded and nonsense as my attempts to prove the existence of a invisible, unimaginable, incomprehensible, sole creator is, the same goes for your desperate attempts to prove it's non existence.
So basically, at the end of the day, believers or non believers would be categorized in the same league.
It's time for you guys to start understanding, It's all about "How you see", not "What you see".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey dear, @Militant Atheist or what ever, good for you to know me to some extend, but unfortunately as my level of knowing from you is almost zero so I can't assign a level for my expectations from you.
> But for your knowledge, I have been in NODET schools, I have managed Math Olympiad medal, I have scored a under 100 ranking in university entrance exam, and I have PhD in electrical engineering. So if you are recognizing a flaw here try to find the source in your vicinity not mine.


I believe you are lying.


> Lets talk it as you like it;
> *At the bottom line, as much bullshit and loose and unfounded and nonsense as my attempts to prove the existence of a invisible, unimaginable, incomprehensible, sole creator is, the same goes for your desperate attempts to prove it's non existence.*


Do you know what is the meaning of this paragraph? If you truly believe in this paragraph,* it means that you are NOT a muslim*. It is called Agnosticism.



> So basically, at the end of the day, believers or non believers would be categorized in the same league.


Obviously not. A believer as you said, is using so called holy books as his fundamentals of his life while a non-believer, would use reason as the fundamental of his life. There is a huge difference.


> It's time for you guys to start understanding, It's all about "How you see", not "What you see".


It's a vague sentence, hence a fallacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> @Militant Atheist @Abii
> 
> 
> first , you are the one who should prove that there is no god. ( you can't. no one did that by scientific ways since now ) .


Why? logically, you are the one who is claiming the existence of something(A god), so you are the one who needs to proof it. specially, you are the one whose life is based on this god. so, you need to have solid proofs.


> 124000 prophets with all miracles came to say there is a snake in this box and you say no there is not and you want to open it? really? at least suspect a little don't risk too much.


Where has been this so called 124,000 prophets?!!! why there is not any record of this huge amount of prophets? why all of these so called prophets, except for a handful of them, are all among jews? Why Australia, or Americas, or Europe, or East Asia, or ... has not even one of these prophets? it seems that god has not been efficient in spreading his prophets around the world. 


> an extreme world with no end (size, location and time ) i mean just imagine an end or beginning for it !! no there is no true beginning or end . big bang ?? heh that's not beginning we know nothing about what happened before that . and all of this extreme world has a rule we call it science .



You obviously know nothing about physics. 


> sure god is not just in the sky . if there be a god , whole universe is some part of god even you and me and all the nature. why? cuz nothing in the world and nature is accidental all of that happen for a reason (science ).


It is called "Vahdat e Vojoud", which is considered as blasphemy in Shia faith 


> so all of the world obey a code. not?? why not respect that code and follow it and simply call it god or what ever you like to call?
> good day



And now tell us what is the code? is it the code that is associated with Zeus? with Jehivah? with Allah? With Ahura Mazda? ...?
Each of these so called codes are thousands of miles away from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I believe you are lying.


You know what? these days I have come to the point that I can understand or better to say recognize the level of peoples IQ, or in most of the cases stupidity, right from the moment they open their mouths. Kinda strange ha? but true.
A silver medal of the country wide math Olympia does't guarantee your university entrance without an exam. If that kinda solves your case, then I must say I am gonna put you into the same directory I described above.
About the rest better not to speak any more, cuz I can remember, how desperate and disappointing you were once we were discussing about a power system subject. So coming to the point you said " I believe you are lying." although it made me some kinda frustrated, But I am gonna let the viewers to judge who might be a pathetic looser here.



rmi5 said:


> Do you know what is the meaning of this paragraph? If you truly believe in this paragraph, it means that you are NOT a muslim. It is called Agnosticism.


Try reading it once more man, I am deeply concerned, What has happened to this nation's intellectual capabilities. But let me think a little bit more, maybe my expectations are just too high, who am I arguing with? A kinda pathetic self claimed looser whom has sympathetically opted to sit lonely in front of his laptop in a corner of his room even though he is claiming to be in the land of opportunities, and also is trying to represent himself as an agnostic or whatever shit else while everybody knows that kinda behavior is a simple reaction to social and individual frustrations.




rmi5 said:


> A believer as you said, is using so called holy books as his fundamentals of his life while a non-believer, would use reason as the fundamental of his life. There is a huge difference


First of all lets say, damn anyone believer or non-believer whom is not implementing logic or reasoning in his life, and secondly let me ask a question from you in front of every body here, *What is the reason of your existence?* If you can't answer this f..king question lets not talk about reasoning cuz that seems to be too big for your mouth.



rmi5 said:


> It's a vague sentence, hence a fallacy.


It's not vague at all, let's say you have problem comprehending that, which is totally normal for a person of your condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

@rmi5
hi




rmi5 said:


> Why? logically, you are the one who is claiming the existence of something(A god), so you are the one who needs to proof it. specially, you are the one whose life is based on this god. so, you need to have solid proofs


no mate. cuz if there be no god we lose nothing. but if there be a god you lose sth.  some say this wire is dangerous don't touch it .it has high voltage electricity in it. then you say prove it or i touch it ?? you are in danger .it's you who need to prove there is no electricity in the wire. ok go ahead and touch it . but remember you live only once.

and no my life is not based on that it's just about how i personally see the world.




rmi5 said:


> You obviously know nothing about physics


so you mean there is a beginning or limited place in the world?? JUST TELL ME can you imagine that???




rmi5 said:


> It is called "Vahdat e Vojoud", which is considered as blasphemy in Shia faith


oh really? thanks for letting me know .how about molla sadra?? he is a shia. molana was sunni and believed it. it's not about shia sunni or even other religions i can count some christians who believe it.




rmi5 said:


> And now tell us what is the code? is it the code that is associated with Zeus? with Jehivah? with Allah? With Ahura Mazda? ...?
> Each of these *so called codes are thousands of miles away from each other*.


dude , then you are proving it yourself .
all of them are from the same code. you can call your own god jimmy. what's wrong? whole universe whole nature are some part of this code some part of this order. you know better rmi even each science is related to other sciences . from a galaxy to an atom .. one direction 



mate , i don't care if you don't believe in god you have right to believe in what ever you like but sounds you care about what i believe or you would not quote me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> Go back to your hole arab. You're on the wrong side of town.


 
Nope, I will stay here since this makes you uncomfortable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

انصافا این شعر حافظ شاهکاره (کلا البته حافظ شاهکاره ولی این خیلی خوبه)، کاری به فامیل دور ندارم ، یعنی داره به شکسپیر و گوته و بقیه شعرا میگه برین جلو بوق بزنین


سمن بویان غبار غم چو بنشینند بنشانند // پری رویان قرار از دل چو بستیزند بستانند

به فتراک جفا دل‌ها چو بربندند بربندند // ز زلف عنبرین جان‌ها چو بگشایند بفشانند

به عمری یک نفس با ما چو بنشینند برخیزند // نهال شوق در خاطر چو برخیزند بنشانند

سرشک گوشه گیران را چو دریابند در یابند // رخ مهر از سحرخیزان نگردانند اگر دانند

ز چشمم لعل رمانی چو می‌خندند می‌بارند // ز رویم راز پنهانی چو می‌بینند می‌خوانند

دوای درد عاشق را کسی کو سهل پندارد // ز فکر آنان که در تدبیر درمانند در مانند

چو منصور از مراد آنان که بردارند بر دارند // بدین درگاه حافظ را چو می‌خوانند می‌رانند

در این حضرت چو مشتاقان نیاز آرند ناز آرند

که با این درد اگر دربند درمانند درمانند

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Islam shall be the winner said:


> You know what? these days I have come to the point that I can understand or better to say recognize the level of peoples IQ, or in most of the cases stupidity, right from the moment they open their mouths. Kinda strange ha? but true.
> A silver medal of the country wide math Olympia does't guarantee your university entrance without an exam. If that kinda solves your case, then I must say I am gonna put you into the same directory I described above.
> About the rest better not to speak any more, cuz I can remember, how desperate and disappointing you were once we were discussing about a power system subject. So coming to the point you said " I believe you are lying." although it made me some kinda frustrated, But I am gonna let the viewers to judge who might be a pathetic looser here.
> 
> 
> Try reading it once more man, I am deeply concerned, What has happened to this nation's intellectual capabilities. But let me think a little bit more, maybe my expectations are just too high, who am I arguing with? A kinda pathetic self claimed looser whom has sympathetically opted to sit lonely in front of his laptop in a corner of his room even though he is claiming to be in the land of opportunities, and also is trying to represent himself as an agnostic or whatever shit else while everybody knows that kinda behavior is a simple reaction to social and individual frustrations.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all lets say, damn anyone believer or non-believer whom is not implementing logic or reasoning in his life, and secondly let me ask a question from you in front of every body here, *What is the reason of your existence?* If you can't answer this f..king question lets not talk about reasoning cuz that seems to be too big for your mouth.
> 
> 
> It's not vague at all, let's say you have problem comprehending that, which is totally normal for a person of your condition.



Hey .

Don't waste your time here my friend .

Enjoy your iftar  .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

You seem to be angered and just wrote bunch of angry insults, ... and did not answer my quote.
my suggestion to you is drink some green tea, and then again read my comment and respond to it.
About your claim to be an electrical engineer, you had a related debate once, with me, which was in your so called field of expertise, but, you even failed to correctly even understand and respond in that debate. So, you are either not a electrical engineer, or an extremely incapable one or you wanted to troll me that time, and that was the reason that you said all of those non-sense stuff at that debate.



Islam shall be the winner said:


> You know what? these days I have come to the point that I can understand or better to say recognize the level of peoples IQ, or in most of the cases stupidity, right from the moment they open their mouths. Kinda strange ha? but true.
> A silver medal of the country wide math Olympia does't guarantee your university entrance without an exam. If that kinda solves your case, then I must say I am gonna put you into the same directory I described above.
> About the rest better not to speak any more, cuz I can remember, how desperate and disappointing you were once we were discussing about a power system subject. So coming to the point you said " I believe you are lying." although it made me some kinda frustrated, But I am gonna let the viewers to judge who might be a pathetic looser here.
> 
> 
> Try reading it once more man, I am deeply concerned, What has happened to this nation's intellectual capabilities. But let me think a little bit more, maybe my expectations are just too high, who am I arguing with? A kinda pathetic self claimed looser whom has sympathetically opted to sit lonely in front of his laptop in a corner of his room even though he is claiming to be in the land of opportunities, and also is trying to represent himself as an agnostic or whatever shit else while everybody knows that kinda behavior is a simple reaction to social and individual frustrations.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all lets say, damn anyone believer or non-believer whom is not implementing logic or reasoning in his life, and secondly let me ask a question from you in front of every body here, *What is the reason of your existence?* If you can't answer this f..king question lets not talk about reasoning cuz that seems to be too big for your mouth.
> 
> 
> It's not vague at all, let's say you have problem comprehending that, which is totally normal for a person of your condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Believing in a sky god is a mental disorder, pure and simple.



Atheists who put themselves on a pedestal and think they are so much better than everyone else and claim intellectual superiority, are just as bad as religious zealots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> @rmi5
> hi
> no mate. cuz if there be no god we lose nothing. but if there be a god you lose sth.  some say this wire is dangerous don't touch it .it has high voltage electricity in it. then you say prove it or i touch it ?? you are in danger .it's you who need to prove there is no electricity in the wire. ok go ahead and touch it . but remember you live only once.
> 
> and no my life is not based on that it's just about how i personally see the world.


If instead of bunch of non-sense about how to wash your ***, or entering toilet with which leg, they were teaching you some basics of logics in high school, you would know that this argument is called Pascal's wager argument which is proven to be wrong by almost every scholar in the world. Just note those poor people who go for jihad, and get killed because of religious motives, or poor women who need to suffer from gender biased religious laws for all of their life. They have truly lost their lives for nothing. 


> so you mean there is a beginning or limited place in the world?? JUST TELL ME can you imagine that???


LOL, it is not about imagining. You can't imagine relativity either, but, it is true no matter of your imagination.


> oh really? thanks for letting me know .how about molla sadra?? he is a shia. molana was sunni and believed it. it's not about shia sunni or even other religions i can count some christians who believe it.


That's one of the most important reasons that conservative shia clerics hate mollasadra. Some other sunni scholars, like ibn arabi, believe this stuff as well, but, it is a blasphemy in shia faith.











> dude , then you are proving it yourself .
> all of them are from the same code. you can call your own god jimmy. what's wrong? whole universe whole nature are some part of this code some part of this order. you know better rmi even each science is related to other sciences . from a galaxy to an atom .. one direction


 use your brain. is the zeus the same as allah? are their codes the same? they are obviously not. so, tell me which one is the true universal code?


> mate , i don't care if you don't believe in god you have right to believe in what ever you like but sounds you care about what i believe or you would not quote me



The point is that Iran's society is filled with stupidity, and some Iranians read our debates here. I am satisfied if my comments make some people to start to think about religion and their surrounding world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> Hey .
> Don't waste your time here my friend .
> Enjoy your iftar .


LOL, thanks dude,surely.
be ghole shaer ma ardemoono bikhtim alakemoonam avikhtim,
I am kinda an absolute free man these days, no official job any more, no responsibility, and in short words full time free, dar zemn ayyame mahe ramezan ham taghatemoono tagh karde, now I feel myself dedicated to the net ,
Ramadan is always a free month for me, you guys gonna see a lot of me in the upcoming days, good for you guys
Hunger makes even the worthless creatures of this planet debatable for me 
(ps I had scheduled to be on a trip these day, f..king contingencies f..king contingencies)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rahi2357 I was going to reply but the post by rmi5 is already more than sufficient to cover my points

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> If instead of bunch of non-sense about how to wash your ***, or entering toilet with which leg, they were teaching you some basics of logics in high school, you would know that this argument is called Pascal's wager argument which is proven to be wrong by almost every scholar in the world. Just note those poor people who go for jihad, and get killed because of religious motives, or poor women who need to suffer from gender biased religious laws for all of their life. They have truly lost their lives for nothing.



yes , sure this argument is wrong cuz i think we were talking about existence of a creator or god and not about some stupid extremists who say go to toilet with x leg. this is not a good way to run a constructive argument. is there a creator or not? that's what we are talking about .





rmi5 said:


> LOL, it is not about imagining. You can't imagine relativity either, but, it is true no matter of your imagination.


no i wanted an answer dude. does universe has a limited place?? like a room surrounded by some walls?





rmi5 said:


> That's one of the most important reasons that conservative shia clerics hate mollasadra. Some other sunni scholars, like ibn arabi, believe this stuff as well, but, it is a blasphemy in shia faith.


i don't know what kind of shia you are talking about but in iran most people fully respect him and he was a shia himself.




rmi5 said:


> use your brain. is the zeus the same as allah? are their codes the same? they are obviously not. so, tell me which one is the true universal code?


no , zeus was father of gods i mean those thoughts which believe in one creator. only one. and yes of curse even in those thoughts with one creator you will find so many differences. why? simply because you are faced with extreme and there is no complete description for god. ( remind that old example about "the elephant in the dark " which people touched different parts of it and in the end everybody had a different description of "elephant " ) but there was only one elephant in the room.


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> yes , sure this argument is wrong cuz i think we were talking about existence of a creator or god and not about some stupid extremists who say go to toilet with x leg. this is not a good way to run a constructive argument. is there a creator or not? that's what we are talking about .


I think you did not understand what I said. read my post again.


> no i wanted an answer dude. does universe has a limited place?? like a room surrounded by some walls?


You need to know some basic physics. But, simply I can give you some hints in this way. What is "place or space"? when do we have "place or room or space"? The answer is that 3-dimensional space, is associated with matter and fields. The key to understand it is that existence of matter or field particles, would make the space 


> i don't know what kind of shia you are talking about but in iran most people fully respect him and he was a shia himself.


I am talking about mainstream shia scholars. average people know nothing about their religion, except for entering toilet with which leg.


> no , zeus was father of gods i mean those thoughts which believe in one creator. only one.


why not believing in many?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> You need to know some basic physics. But, simply I can give you some hints in this way. What is "place or space"? when do we have "place or room or space"? The answer is that 3-dimensional space, is associated with matter and fields. The key to understand it is that existence of matter or field particles, would make the space


look dude my question is simple. does " nothing " exists???
i mean even empty coordinates. they exist cuz they have qualifications. are they limited??




rmi5 said:


> I am talking about mainstream shia scholars. average people know nothing about their religion, except for entering toilet with which leg.


whoever they are i don't care what they think about "wahdate vojood" 




rmi5 said:


> why not believing in many?!!


because we are talking about a presence which has no infraction . if there be more than one god then non of them can be complete then we can say non of them are god cuz a presence that has infraction is just like other creations.


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> look dude my question is simple. does " nothing " exists???


What is "nothing"? Even the empty space is filled with field particles and ...  Your answer from a physical point is fairly simple. You would have Space, if you have presence of material or field particles.


> whoever they are i don't care what they think about "wahdate vojood"


They are your maraaje' who regulate your religious laws. how don't you care about them?


> because we are talking about a presence which has no infraction . if there be more than one god then non of them can be complete then we can say non of them are god cuz a presence that has infraction is just like other creations.


Nope, not necessarily.  Anyway, it is not related to our discussion. What I said is very simple. These gods have many contradictory laws? which one is the correct one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Full Moon said:


> Nope, I will stay here since this makes you uncomfortable.



Arabs and Iranians... And people are still talking about Ummah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> What is "nothing"? Even the empty space is filled with field particles and ... Your answer from a physical point is fairly simple. You would have Space, if you have presence of material or field particles.


thank you man ! so there is no limit. space , time , size.. simply call this extreme existence (which is based on scientific rules) a "god "





rmi5 said:


> They are your maraaje' who regulate your religious laws. how don't you care about them?


cuz i don't obey them. however i am not sure what they think about molla sadra and i don't care. 




rmi5 said:


> Nope, not necessarily. Anyway, it is not related to our discussion. What I said is very simple. These gods have many contradictory laws? which one is the correct one?


yes there is a necessarily dude . if there be 2 gods or more they need to have the same qualifications. then they are one god or they are not complete gods (simply like other creations )

 mate remind that example again " elephant in the dark " one god with different descriptions.

to be continued mate...
i'm going to sleep. i enjoyed our discussion. good day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> thank you man ! so there is no limit. space , time , size.. simply call this extreme existence (which is based on scientific rules) a "god "


did you read or understand my post? I believe no.
When did I say that there is such things as infinite time or space?!!! read my comment again, and tell me which part did you missed.


> cuz i don't obey them. however i am not sure what they think about molla sadra and i don't care.


religion is a package of laws. You cannot simply choose the ones that you like, and throw rest of them away.  you either accept the package or reject it. it's very simple.
It is like the logic of those muslim girls who don't wear hijab and call themselves muslim.


> yes there is a necessarily dude . if there be 2 gods or more they need to have the same qualifications. then they are one god or they are not complete gods (simply like other creations )
> 
> mate remind that example again " elephant in the dark " one god with different descriptions.
> 
> to be continued mate...
> i'm going to sleep. i enjoyed our discussion. good day


again, it is not related to our discussion. What I said is very simple. These gods have many contradictory laws? which one is the correct one?

sleep tight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

تعداد استخوانهای بدن انسان منبطق با تعداد آیات قرآن کریم!



بدن انسان داراي 206 استخوان است.از اين 206 استخوان 78 استخوان قرینه در دو طرف بدن انسان قرار دارند که مجوع آنها 156 می شود.50 استخوان هم در مرکز بدن قرار دارند و قرینه ندارند. این 78 استخوان در 15 دستگاه استخوانی قرار دارند. 78+78+50=206

عدد شگفت انگیز 78 همچنین تعداد حروف مقطعه در قرآن کریم و تعداد حروف 5 آیه ی اول سوره ی علق است که برای اولین در غار حرا بر پیامبر اکرم (ص) نازل شد.

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ


اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ ﴿۱﴾ خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ ﴿۲﴾ اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ ﴿۳﴾ الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ ﴿۴﴾ عَلَّمَ الْإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ ﴿۵﴾

بخوان به نام پروردگارت كه انسان را از خون بسته ای آفرید،بخوان پروردگارت را که او كريمترين[كريمان]است.همان کس که به وسیله ی قلم آموخت به انسان آنچه را نمی دانست !


15 دستگاه استخوانی که در هر طرف در بدن شامل 78 استخوان هستند به شرح زیر هستند:



1-نگشتان دست:14 2-کف دست:5 3-مچ دست:8 4-ساعد:2 5-بازو:1 6-کتف:2 7-گوش:3 8-سینه:12 9-حاضره:1 10-ران:1 11-زانو:1 12-ساق:2 13-مچ پا:7 14-کف پا:5 15-انگشتان پا:14



حال دو عدد یکان و دهگان 78 یعنی 7 و 8 را با هم جمع می کنیم و به عدد 15 به می رسیم.



حال اعداد 1 تا 15 را طبق استخوانهای قرینه ای انسان با قرینه یشان جمع می کنیم.


1+1

2+2

...

10+01

11+11

12+21

13+31

14+41

15+51


اعداد حاصله عبارتند از 2 ، 4 ، 6 ، 8 ، 10 ، 12 ، 14 ، 16 ، 18 ، 11 ، 22 ، 33 ، 44 ، 55 و 66


حال حد مجموع یا "SN" هر کدام از این اعداد به دست می آوریم.

(حد مجموع عبارتست از جمع اعداد از 1 تا عددی که حد مجوع آنرا می گیریم.


مثلا حد مجموع عدد 6 برابر است با:

(1+2+3+4+5+6=21

حال 15 عدد به دست آمده را با هم جمع می کنیم.


3+10+21+36+55+78+105+136+171+66+253+561+990+1540+2211 = 6236


6236 تعداد آیات قرآن است.


این معجزه برای غیرمسلمونا و خارجیا هم جالبه اگه کسی تونست اونو به انگلیسی ترجمه کنه.

انشاالله در روزای آینده معجزات دیگری از قرآن کریم قرار می دم. 


سوره ی (الرحمن) بهشت جهنم و تعداد استخوانهای بدن انسان


در بدن انسان 206 استخوان وجود دارد که 78 استخوان به قرینه وار در دو طرف بدن انسان قرار دارند که 156 عدد هستند. 50 استخوان هم در مرکز بدن انسان قرار دارند و قرینه ندارند.از این 78 استخوان که در هر طرف بدن انسان قرار دارد 47 تا از استخوانها در بالاتنه ی بدن انسان در 8 دستگاه استخوانی قرار دارند.و 31 استخوان هم در 7 دستگاه استخوانی در پایین تنه ی بدن قرار گرفه اند.



بدین شرح:


ا-نگشتان دست:14 2-کف دست:5 3-مچ دست:8 4-ساعد:2 5-بازو:1 6-کتف:2 7-گوش:3 8-سینه:12


1-حاضره:1 2-ران:1 3-زانو:1 4-ساق:2 5-مچ پا:7 6-کف پا:5 7-انگشتان پا:14




تعداد درجات بهشت برین 8 و تعداد طبقات جهنم 7 است.



سوره ی مبارکه ی الرحمن 78 آیه دارد که درباره ی سرنوشت ابدی انسان، قیامت، آخرت، بهشت جهنم و توصیف بهشت و جهنم سخن می گوید.


خداوند در این سوره ی مبارکه 31 بار از لفظ توبیخی "فَبِأَيِّ آلَاء رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ " : " پس كدام يك از نعمتهاى پروردگارتان را انکار می کنید ؟! "در 31 آیه ی شریفه استفاده کرده است.


تعداد آیات این سوره 78 است و تعداد استفاده ی خداوند از این لفظ توبیخی هم در 31 آیه ی شریفه به تعداد استخوانهای قرینه ای پایین تنه ی بدن انسان است که در 7 دستگاه استخوانی واقع شده اند.


"فَبِأَيِّ آلَاء رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ" 19 حرف دارد و در آیه ی 31 سوره الرحمن هم آمده " سَنَفْرُغُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الثَّقَلَانِ" : "اى جن و انس زودا كه به شما بپردازيم" که 19 حرف دارد.


تعداد درجات بهشتی 8 می باشد که هر درجه بالای درجه دیگری واقع شده است.

تعداد طبقات جهنمی هم 7 است که هر طبقه زیر طبقه ی بالایی قرار دارد.


این نشان می دهد انسان پس از مرگ سرنوشتی جز بهشت و جهنم ندارد.



اگر کف دست راست را به سوی خود بالا بیاوریم و به شکل دست نگاه کنیم کاملا به شکل کلمه ی الله می بینیم.همچنین تعداد انگشتان دست 5 و تعداد استخوانهای انگشتان 14 و تعداد استخوانهای کف دست هم 5 است و تعداد کل استخوانهای دست (به جز مشت) 19 می باشد.









در آیه 3 و 4 سوره قیامت می خوانیم : " أَ یحَْسَبُ الْانسَانُ أَلَّن نجَّْمَعَ عِظَامَهُ ــ بَلىَ‏ قَادِرِینَ عَلىَ أَن نُّسَوِّىَ بَنَانَه‏ ؛ آیا انسان گمان می کند که استخوانهای او را جمع نخواهیم کرد، آری ما قادریم که (حتی خطوط سر) انگشتان او را موزون و مرتب کنیم.

همه انسان ها حتی دوقلوهای همسان اثر انگشت مخصوص به خود را دارند یعنی هویت انسان در اثر انگشتانشان علامتگذاری شده است.دقیقا شبیه به سیستم بارکدگذاری روی اجناس در فروشگاهها استفاده می شود.تاکید بروی اثر انگشتان معنای بسیار خاصی دارد چون اثر انگشت هر فرد با فرد دیگر تفاوت دارد همه کسانی که زنده هستند یا قبلا در این جهان بوده اند اثر انگشت مخصوص به خود را داشته اند.به همین دلیل است که در سراسر جهان برای تشخیص هویت افراد از اثر انگشت کمک می گیرند اما نکته مهم این است که این ویژگی های انگشت های انسان در اواخر قرن نوزدهم کشف شد.مردم تا قبل از کشف آن اثر انگشتان خود را به شکل خطوط منحنی شکلی می دیدند که هیچ اهمیت خاصی نداشت.اما خداوند در 1400 سال قبل در قرآن به این موضوع اشاره کرد.


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 You here bro? Bed Bugs won't let me sleep! 

Never go to Detroit or New York.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 You here bro? Bed Bugs won't let me sleep!


Yup, I am here. chera bed bug daari? age moshkel az mattress hast, bendaazesh dour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Yup, I am here. chera bed bug daari? age moshkel az mattress hast, bendaazesh dour.



Az khone hamsaye omade intaraf. 3 shabe nakhabidam. Managemen ham goshad bazi dare dar miare. 
In lamasaba az daro divaar mian. Man mattress cover daram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Az khone hamsaye omade intaraf. 3 shabe nakhabidam. Managemen ham goshad bazi dare dar miare.
> In lamasaba az daro divaar mian. Man mattress cover daram



dahanesh service. chera management kaari nemikone? tou in apartment complex e ma, ghaanounan age saas(bedbug) peyda beshe, 1200-1300 dollar jarime mikonan va taraf ra mindaazan biroun. 

بخارشوئی تشک های خوشخواب.

2- تکاندن تشک های معمولی و سنتی و همچنین بالش ها و کشیدن جاروبرقی بروی آنها .

3- شستشوی منظم و تعویض مداوم ملحفه و روبالشی .

4- جارو کشیدن روزانه منزل ، مبلمان و اثاثیه داخلی منزل بخصوص لابلای فرو رفتگی ها و چین خوردگی های انها با استفاده از جاروی برقی.

5-تعمیر شکاف های موجود در گچ دیوار.

5-تعمیر برامدگی های ایجاد شده در کاغذ دیواری .






6-رنگ امیزی و تعمیر لوازم قدیمی چوبی بخصوص محکم کردن اتصالات میان قطعات.

7-گذراندن شعله شمع از زیر فنر های تختخواب و درزها و شکاف های ان در صورتی که فلزی باشد.

8-استفاده از سموم موثر و مجاز بهداشتی .

9-مشورت با مراکز بهداشتی و شرکت های متخصص در مبارزه با حشرات و جانوران موذی در اماکن عمومی که دارای مجوز معتبر و رسمی از وزارت بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکی باشند .



روش مبارزه

اساس مبارزه با این حشرات انجام سمپاشی ابقایی در داخل اماکن بوده وبایستی عمل سمپاشی را صبح زود انجام داد

مناطق مورد سمپاشی شامل قسمتهای مختلف تختخواب ، تشکها ، وسایل چوبی ، پشتی ها و کلیه درزها و شکافهای موجود در کف اتاق و دیوارها می باشد. یک روش ساده مبارزه با ساس استفاده از جاروبرقی برای درز و شکافها و حتی تختخواب می باشد از طرفی شستشو با آب داغ و سپس اتو کشی نیز بسیار موثر است.

سموم مورد مصرف

گامگسان 5/0% و در صورت بروز مقاومت مالاتیون 2-1% ، دیازینون 5/0% ، دی کلرووس 5/0% ، پریمفوس متیل به میزان 10 گرم ماده موثر در لیتر ، دلتامترین به میزان 05/0 گرم در لیتر استفاده از ترکیبات پیروتروئیدی مانند بیورزمترین Bioresmetrin ، پرمترین یا سیپرمترین به مقدار 2-1 گرم در لیتر به فرمولاسیون حشره کش های فوق به دلیل تحریک این حشرات و خارج کردن آنها از محلهای اختفاء و در نتیجه تماس با حشره کش بسیار مفید خواهد بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Man taghriban bish az nesfe omran az Iran biroon boodsm sare jam. In fajayee ke toye in 4, 5 mah inja didam toye hich keshvari nadida. Bed Bug nemidoonestim chiye ke onam yad gereftim. Daram 1500 ta pool midam. Vase Detroit 1500 dar mah vase 1 Bed Room kheyli gerrone!



rmi5 said:


> dahanesh service. chera management kaari nemikone? tou in apartment complex e ma, ghaanounan age saas(bedbug) peyda beshe, 1200-1300 dollar jarime mikonan va taraf ra mindaazan biroun.



Dari State dorost hesabi zendegi mikon baradar. Inja nemian began ma migim mahal nemizaran hahaha

Hala chandta Tape 2 tarafe sefaresh dadam ghrare chand rooz dige biad. Chon Manam exterminator biaram faeede nadare. Chon khone baghali ha ham infested hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

hashareh ha, kheyli kouni hastand. baayad sari' az sharreshoun khalaas beshi, va gar na, dahanet service misheh. 


Militant Atheist said:


> Man taghriban bish az nesfe omran az Iran biroon boodsm sare jam. In fajayee ke toye in 4, 5 mah inja didam toye hich keshvari nadida. Bed Bug nemidoonestim chiye ke onam yad gereftim. Daram 1500 ta pool midam. Vase Detroit 1500 dar mah vase 1 Bed Room kheyli gerrone!


haji, to ham paa shodi rafti tokhmi tarin shahr e amrica ye shomali. Detroit mesle saravan va zahedan baraaye amrica hast. tanha shahr e varshekaste ye amrica hast. baalaatarin crime rate ra ham daareh.



Militant Atheist said:


> Dari State dorost hesabi zendegi mikon baradar. Inja nemian began ma migim mahal nemizaran hahaha
> 
> Hala chandta Tape 2 tarafe sefaresh dadam ghrare chand rooz dige biad. Chon Manam exterminator biaram faeede nadare. Chon khone baghali ha ham infested hastand.



kollan az oun michigan e tokhmi bezan biroun. ounja mahal e tajammo' e in arab ha va mosalmoun ha va ... hast. Ye zamaan kaarkhoune ziyaad dashte, vali alaan dige hame montaghel shode be chin va dige shahr haash shode shahr e arvaah. kollan ye chand ta state haye shomal va shomal e shargh, intori hastand. ya boro samt e california, ya samt e jonoub, va ya boro taraf e new york.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> hashareh ha, kheyli kouni hastand. baayad sari' az sharreshoun khalaas beshi, va gar na, dahanet service misheh.



talash mikonam bradar.  vali roye inha dige spray asar nadare, baad makhfi mishan, omidvatram hichvaght beshon dochar nashi.



rmi5 said:


> haji, to ham paa shodi rafti tokhmi tarin shahr e amrica ye shomali. Detroit mesle saravan va zahedan baraaye amrica hast. tanha shahr e varshekaste ye amrica hast. baalaatarin crime rate ra ham daareh.



Location aval Chicago bood. Man vase Ford kar mikonam, baad relocate kardan mano be Detroit. Albate poolo in khone ro daran khodeshon midan. Albate man enkhtekhabesh kardam, Ehtemalan dige renew nakonam bashon age to hamin shahr bashe. Baba vahshian hajii, dar sathe filehaye cinemaee.



rmi5 said:


> kollan az oun michigan e tokhmi bezan biroun. ounja mahal e tajammo' e in arab ha va mosalmoun ha va ... hast. Ye zamaan kaarkhoune ziyaad dashte, vali alaan dige hame montaghel shode be chin va dige shahr haash shode shahr e arvaah. kollan ye chand ta state haye shomal va shomal e shargh, intori hastand. ya boro samt e california, ya samt e jonoub, va ya boro taraf e new york.



Rast migi, man offer behtar dashtam vali in bishtar pool midad, khariat kardam dige.

Maa inja roye Autonomous Car khodemoon kar mikonim.

Ford Unveils Its First Autonomous Vehicle Prototype | Autopia | WIRED

Albate in chizi ke toye Wired mibine taghriban scrapped shode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> talash mikonam bradar.  vali roye inha dige spray asar nadare, baad makhfi mishan, omidvatram hichvaght beshon dochar nashi.


are, dige be spray ham moghaavem shodand. 


> Location aval Chicago bood. Man vase Ford kar mikonam, baad relocate kardan mano be Detroit. Albate poolo in khone ro daran khodeshon midan. Albate man enkhtekhabesh kardam, Ehtemalan dige renew nakonam bashon age to hamin shahr bashe. Baba vahshian hajii, dar sathe filehaye cinemaee.


kardan tou paachat.
na baba, renew chiye?!!! be jaash boro bebin ke oun taraf ha, neighborhood e behtari ham hast. foghesh age commute bekoni, ham behtar az in hast ke touye mantaghe ye be dard nakhor bashi. 
kollan inja mantaghe kheyli mohem hast. masalan inja ke ma hastim, mantaghe ye khoubi hast ke por e zamin golf va khoune haye ghashang va amniyat e khoub va ... haalaa age yek 10-15 mile beri paayin tar, mantaghash mishe mantaghe ye siyah ha va hispanic ha, ke rasman jaaye ashghali hast. yek khoune motevasset tou yek mantaghe ye khoub, behtar az yek khoune ye aali, tou ye mahalleh ye daaghoun hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> kollan inja mantaghe kheyli mohem hast. masalan inja ke ma hastim, mantaghe ye khoubi hast ke por e zamin golf va khoune haye ghashang va amniyat e khoub va ... haalaa age yek 10-15 mile beri paayin tar, mantaghash mishe mantaghe ye siyah ha va hispanic ha, ke rasman jaaye ashghali hast. yek khoune motevasset tou yek mantaghe ye khoub, behtar az yek khoune ye aali, tou ye mahalleh ye daaghoun hast



Baradar jan movafegham. Vali moteasefane Detroit aslan mantaghe khoob nadare, inja ya ghettoe ya hamin mantaghee ke man daram zendegi mikonam. Bebin yek chizi behet begam, forodgahi ke man az Dallas behehs vared shodam az forodgahe Ahwaz (ke daghon bood zamani ke az Iran raftam biroon) daghon tar bood. Bavaret mishe?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Rast migi, man offer behtar dashtam vali in bishtar pool midad, khariat kardam dige.
> 
> Maa inja roye Autonomous Car khodemoon kar mikonim.
> 
> Ford Unveils Its First Autonomous Vehicle Prototype | Autopia | WIRED
> 
> Albate in chizi ke toye Wired mibine taghriban scrapped shode.




tou amrica, motmaen baash ke alaki jaayi poul e bishtar nemideh. injour mavaaghe' boro begard va bebin kojaa ye ghaziye ra miss kardi va consider nakardi.  albatteh khariyat ham nist, ageh betouni yek saving e khoub dashteh bashi. be alaave, shoma mostaghim vaared e amrica shodi va ba in masaa'el ashna naboudi. pas never mind it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Internationalesho nemigama, Metrosho migam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Baradar jan movafegham. Vali moteasefane Detroit aslan mantaghe khoob nadare, inja ya ghettoe ya hamin mantaghee ke man daram zendegi mikonam. Bebin yek chizi behet begam, forodgahi ke man az Dallas behehs vared shodam az forodgahe Ahwaz (ke daghon bood zamani ke az Iran raftam biroon) daghon tar bood. Bavaret mishe?!


Are, aslan baraam ajib nist. amrica intori hast digeh. yek seri jaa haa ke poul nabaashe, vaghean eftezaah hast va jaayi ke poul baasheh, yek chiz hayi mibini ke pashmaat mirizeh. mesle Iran nist ke hame baalaa ta paayin, tou ye maaye ha baashan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> tou amrica, motmaen baash ke alaki jaayi poul e bishtar nemideh. injour mavaaghe' boro begard va bebin kojaa ye ghaziye ra miss kardi va consider nakardi. albatteh khariyat ham nist, ageh betouni yek saving e khoub dashteh bashi. be alaave, shoma mostaghim vaared e amrica shodi va ba in masaa'el ashna naboudi. pas never mind it



In karo ostadam toye Uni ke dars mikhondam behem pishnehad kard va khodehs ham donbale karha bood. Albate Chicago khob bood ensafan, az Detroit behtar bood. Albate man kolan 2 hafe onja naboodam. Inja toye Detroit age piade beri Panhandle mishi! Age ba mashin ha mberi mian khodeshono michasboonan be shishat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Internationalesho nemigama, Metrosho migam.


metro ke vasile ye raft va aamad e bad bakht bichaare ha mahsoub mishe dige. ta mitouni estefaade nakon.
ye chiz e jaaleb behet begam. in shahri ke man hastam, county haye poul daar, ejaaze nadaadan ke metro baraashoun bekeshan, chon goftan ke intori, oun daghoun ha raahat miyaan tou mahalleh haye ma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Man gharar bood az avale March shoro konam. Vali raftam onja zoodtar behem goftan bayad relocate koni manam boland shodam raftam pish familha toye Dallas chand rooz. Baaad ba Southwest raftam Detroit ke khodesh yek filmi bood vase khodesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



rmi5 said:


> metro ke vasile ye raft va aamad e bad bakht bichaare ha mahsoub mishe dige. ta mitouni estefaade nakon.
> ye chiz e jaaleb behet begam. in shahri ke man hastam, county haye poul daar, ejaaze nadaadan ke metro baraashoun bekeshan, chon goftan ke intori, oun daghoun ha raahat miyaan tou mahalleh haye ma.



Na manzooram forodgahe Metropolitan Airport-e, chon yek Metro hast yek International.

Hahaha rast migan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> In karo ostadam toye Uni ke dars mikhondam behem pishnehad kard va khodehs ham donbale karha bood. Albate Chicago khob bood ensafan, az Detroit behtar bood. Albate man kolan 2 hafe onja naboodam. Inja toye Detroit age piade beri Panhandle mishi! Age ba mashin ha mberi mian khodeshono michasboonan be shishat.


inaayi ke migi, dige vaghean eftezaah hast. refigh, az ounja bezan biroun. boro shahr haye nazdik, ke ghaabel e commute kardan hastand, ra check kon  hatman yek ja ye be dard bokhor, tou faasele ye 1 saat drive kardan, peyda misheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> inaayi ke migi, dige vaghean eftezaah hast. refigh, az ounja bezan biroun. boro shahr haye nazdik, ke ghaabel e commute kardan hastand, ra check kon hatman yek ja ye be dard bokhor, tou faasele ye 1 saat drive kardan, peyda misheh.



Albate shayad man shayad inha baram gheyre adiye, chon man toye Hong Kong chenin chizi nadide boodam. Vali dar kol vaghean fucked upe doori kon kolan azesh 



rmi5 said:


> inaayi ke migi, dige vaghean eftezaah hast. refigh, az ounja bezan biroun. boro shahr haye nazdik, ke ghaabel e commute kardan hastand, ra check kon hatman yek ja ye be dard bokhor, tou faasele ye 1 saat drive kardan, peyda misheh.



Oh oh nemishe, bebin on shahre kolesh daghone, including its suburb! Especially its suburb! Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Man gharar bood az avale March shoro konam. Vali raftam onja zoodtar behem goftan bayad relocate koni manam boland shodam raftam pish familha toye Dallas chand rooz. Baaad ba Southwest raftam Detroit ke khodesh yek filmi bood vase khodesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hamoun taraf haye texas va dallas khoub hastesh  doroste ke jonoubi ha mazhabi hastand, vali aadam haye khoubi hastand va beheshoun bias e manfi nadaashteh baash  state haye khoubi ham tou jonoub hast. mesle texas, georgia, south/north carolina, florida. albatteh alabama va Mississippi ra ignore kon 
samt e Massachusetts va new york ham khoub hast. hamin tor west coast, ya'ni california va Oregon va washington.
ta mitouni az michigan, va ohio va indiana faasele begir 


> Na manzooram forodgahe Metropolitan Airport-e, chon yek Metro hast yek International.



I got it wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> hamoun taraf haye texas va dallas khoub hastesh  doroste ke jonoubi ha mazhabi hastand, vali aadam haye khoubi hastand va beheshoun bias e manfi nadaashteh baash  state haye khoubi ham tou jonoub hast. mesle texas, georgia, south/north carolina, florida. albatteh alabama va Mississippi ra ignore kon
> samt e Massachusetts va new york ham khoub hast. hamin tor west coast, ya'ni california va Oregon va washington.
> ta mitouni az michigan, va ohio va indiana faasele begir
> 
> 
> I got it wrong!



Damet garm, eyval Arkansas chetoor? man be redneck ha alagghe khasi daram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Albate shayad man shayad inha baram gheyre adiye, chon man toye Hong Kong chenin chizi nadide boodam. Vali dar kol vaghean fucked upe doori kon kolan azesh


Are khob. baayad ham motefaavet baasheh. Hong Kong yek shahr e tejaariye ma'rouf hast, vali Detroit va atrafesh ...  


> Oh oh nemishe, bebin on shahre kolesh daghone, including its suburb! Especially its suburb! Haha


ya'ni hich suburb e be dard bokhori nadaare?!!! akhe tou amrica hamishe suburb behtar az markaz e shahr hast.
bebin paa shodi koja rafti ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Are khob. baayad ham motefaavet baasheh. Hong Kong yek shahr e tejaariye ma'rouf hast, vali Detroit va atrafesh ...



Akhe toye Hong Kong ke be man Citizenship nemidan ke bardar 
Man az California offer dashtam albate khoda vakili farghesh ziad bood, yani ba mazaya hodan 20,000 ta tafavot dasht. 35,000 baraye mani ke taze daram shoro mikonam poole kami nist baradar. Masalan ona poole khone nemidadan ke khodesh 18,000 ta dar sal mishe. 



rmi5 said:


> ya'ni hich suburb e be dard bokhori nadaare?!!! akhe tou amrica hamishe suburb behtar az markaz e shahr hast.
> bebin paa shodi koja rafti ha



Bebin azizam, har stereotype ke rajebe inja shanidi doroste  Balke ham badtar lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Damet garm, eyval Arkansas chetoor? man be redneck ha alagghe khasi daram



haji, in amricayi haye hezbollahi, mesle hezbollahi haye Iran nistand. yek 360 daraje(  ) ba ham fargh daaran!
oun arkansas va inhaa ke dige kasi nemire, magar inke reshtash naft baashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Manzooram az Citizenship long-rune. Hamin hala ro nemigam.



rmi5 said:


> haji, in amricayi haye hezbollahi, mesle hezbollahi haye Iran nistand. yek 360 daraje(  ) ba ham fargh daaran!
> oun arkansas va inhaa ke dige kasi nemire, magar inke reshtash naft baashe.



Haha yekishon omade bood be man goft ke sazemane melal mikhad Jesus ro az beyn bebare!!! Taraf dare toye America azadane zendegisho mikone be America ham bado birah mige. In yarooha Jehova Witnessa ro migam.

On Arkansas ro vase safar goftam 

Besh goftam to age toye yeki az in keshvaraye middle-east boodi sareto mizadan, mibini cheghadr nafahman?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Akhe toye Hong Kong ke be man Citizenship nemidan ke bardar
> Man az California offer dashtam albate khoda vakili farghesh ziad bood, yani ba mazaya hodan 20,000 ta tafavot dasht. 35,000 baraye mani ke taze daram shoro mikonam poole kami nist baradar. Masalan ona poole khone nemidadan ke khodesh 18,000 ta dar sal mishe.


Khob, negaraan nabaash. pas poul save kon va donbaal e jaaye behtar begard. mohem in boud ke avval e kaari, jaay e paa tou USA peyda koni, ke peyda kardi. behtarin raah e citienship ham baraat, ezdevaaj hast!


> Bebin azizam, har stereotype ke rajebe inja shanidi doroste  Balke ham badtar lol



kollan yek chand ta state hastand ke ageh az amrica joda beshand, hich kasi badesh nemiyaad va e'teraazi nemikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Agha sharmande, boro bekhab, man ke nemikhabam dige 2 saat dige bayad boland sham beram. Age bekhabam dige nemitoonam booland sham damet garm ba ma boodi 



rmi5 said:


> kollan yek chand ta state hastand ke ageh az amrica joda beshand, hich kasi badesh nemiyaad va e'teraazi nemikone.



Daghighan, bekhatere inke taze kharje dolate federalo daran bala mibaran. Harfet doroste.



rmi5 said:


> Khob, negaraan nabaash. pas poul save kon va donbaal e jaaye behtar begard. mohem in boud ke avval e kaari, jaay e paa tou USA peyda koni, ke peyda kardi. behtarin raah e citienship ham baraat, ezdevaaj hast!



Shayad raftam Cali, age nashod miram Texas. Damet garm az rahnamaeet.

Man hanooz 2 nafar kharej az mohite karam ke stable bashand natoonestam peyda konam, che berese ke bekham biam bahashon doost besham va ezdevaj konam. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Manzooram az Citizenship long-rune. Hamin hala ro nemigam.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yekishon omade bood be man goft ke sazemane melal mikhad Jesus ro az beyn bebare!!! Taraf dare toye America azadane zendegisho mikone be America ham bado birah mige. In yarooha Jehova Witnessa ro migam.
> 
> On Arkansas ro vase safar goftam
> 
> Besh goftam to age toye yeki az in keshvaraye middle-east boodi sareto mizadan, mibini cheghadr nafahman?



Khoshi zade zir e deleshoun. in ra jeddi behet migam. yek 4 rouz tou middle-east veleshoun konan, dar ja aadam mishand va in mozakhrafaat ra mizaaran kenaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Khoshi zade zir e deleshoun. in ra jeddi behet migam. yek 4 rouz tou middle-east veleshoun konan, dar ja aadam mishand va in mozakhrafaat ra mizaaran kenaar.



Daghighan. Albate age onja veleshon konan ke age toye Iran bashand edam mishand, toye Saudi ham ke sareshono ghat mikonan. Be jorme tablighe massihiat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Agha sharmande, boro bekhab, man ke nemikhabam dige 2 saat dige bayad boland sham beram. Age bekhabam dige nemitoonam booland sham damet garm ba ma boodi


khahesh mikonam, man ham khaste boudam, va asr gereftam khaabidam ta nesfe shab. haalaa dige man ham baayad bidar bemounam. 


> Daghighan, bekhatere inke taze kharje dolate federalo daran bala mibaran. Harfet doroste.


state e kam tar, zendegiye behtar 


> Shayad raftam Cali, age nashod miram Texas. Damet garm az rahnamaeet.


khahesh mikonam. California ham khabar e ajib gharibi nist. age khaasti ke statet ra be sourat e permanent taghyir bedi va entekhaab e nahaayi bekoni, yek safar east coast va jonoub ham boro, va ba'd entekhaab kon 



Militant Atheist said:


> Daghighan. Albate age onja veleshon konan ke age toye Iran bashand edam mishand, toye Saudi ham ke sareshono ghat mikonan. Be jorme tablighe massihiat.


kollan in khaavar miyaaneh, baagh e vahsh e jalebi hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> khahesh mikonam, man ham khaste boudam, va asr gereftam khaabidam ta nesfe shab. haalaa dige man ham baayad bidar bemounam.



Khoshbehlate  Manam doost daram bekhabam vali hamin ke in fekr be saram zad yek bed bug hamin alan omad rad shod gereftam koshtamesh. Emshab in 3 vomiye.




rmi5 said:


> state e kam tar, zendegiye behtar






rmi5 said:


> khahesh mikonam. California ham khabar e ajib gharibi nist. age khaasti ke statet ra be sourat e permanent taghyir bedi va entekhaab e nahaayi bekoni, yek safar east coast va jonoub ham boro, va ba'd entekhaab kon







rmi5 said:


> kollan in khaavar miyaaneh, baagh e vahsh e jalebi hast



 Amusement parke, vali be sharti ke dakhelesh nabashi 

Man farda miram management on rage Lurim ro beheshon neshon midam ta faramoosh nakonand dige.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Khoshbehlate  Manam doost daram bekhabam vali hamin ke in fekr be saram zad yek bed bug hamin alan omad rad shod gereftam koshtamesh. Emshab in 3 vomiye.


dahaneshoun service. baayad aakharesh move koni. key leaset tamoum misheh? ageh azash kam moundeh, ke in chand vaght ra ham tahammol kon.


> Amusement parke, vali be sharti ke dakhelesh nabashi
> 
> Man farda miram management on rage Lurim ro beheshon neshon midam ta faramoosh nakonand dige.



Are dige, baagh e vahsh faghat baraaye tamaashaa kardan khoub hast, na baraaye zendegi kardan va paareh shodan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> dahaneshoun service. baayad aakharesh move koni. key leaset tamoum misheh? ageh azash kam moundeh, ke in chand vaght ra ham tahammol kon.



Taghriban yek sal! Ina migan be ma marboot nist Bed Bug.



rmi5 said:


> Are dige, baagh e vahsh faghat baraaye tamaashaa kardan khoub hast, na baraaye zendegi kardan va paareh shodan.



Sad but true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Taghriban yek sal! Ina migan be ma marboot nist Bed Bug.


pas rafte tou paachat. kaarish nemishe kard, mage inke lease ra faskh koni, ke oun ham ehtemaalan be andaaze ye 1 maah ejaare khoune, penalty daareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> pas rafte tou paachat. kaarish nemishe kard, mage inke lease ra faskh koni, ke oun ham ehtemaalan be andaaze ye 1 maah ejaare khoune, penalty daareh.



Dooroste. Taze migan ke age bed bug dari nabayd move koni. Bayad exterminate konam aval chon to vasaeelaman alan. Behtarin rah ine ke navare do tarafe bebandam atrafe takhtam va saghf vaghti ghaza gireshon nayad khodeshon mimiran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Dooroste. Taze migan ke age bed bug dari nabayd move koni. Bayad exterminate konam aval chon to vasaeelaman alan. Behtarin rah ine ke navare do tarafe bebandam atrafe takhtam va saghf vaghti ghaza gireshon nayad khodeshon mimiran



Na, alaan man khoundam ke inha 500-600 rouz ham bedoun e ghaza zende mimounan. ya'ni maadareshoun ra ...
az bi ghazaayi nemimiran. pas, ba'd az inke navaar basti, hatman boro va ta doune ye aakhareshoun ra peyda kon va bekosh. BTW, injouri ke man alaan khoundam, engaar behtar hast ke takht ra ham az divaar faasele bedi va paayeh ye felezzi ham baraaye takht bezaari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

@rmi5 to chejour torki hasti ke enghaad farsi harf mizani ? torke jeddii ya torke tafrihi?


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> @rmi5 to chejour torki hasti ke enghaad farsi harf mizani ? torke jeddii ya torke tafrihi?


tork e tafrihi? 
aziz, man bishtar az 10 saal az nojavouni va bakhshi az daneshgaham ra Iran boudam. Az yek taraf ham tork e Iran hastam, az taraf e dige ham ham tork e azerbaijan.


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> tork e tafrihi?
> aziz, man bishtar az 10 saal az nojavouni va bakhshi az daneshgaham ra Iran boudam. Az yek taraf ham tork e Iran hastam, az taraf e dige ham ham tork e azerbaijan.


ok , pas hame fan harifi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> @Ostad That list is not accurate my friend, *it will be a very long post if I want to explain about the views and beliefs of each and every one of the scientists *on that list, but know that believers try to distort the truth about beliefs of most of those scientists so they could strengthen their own faith. People fear death, people have unfulfilled wishes. Creating fairy tales is like a drug for them, it helps them get through hardship.



I think you should go ahead and do it anyway. 



rmi5 said:


> Do you know what is the meaning of this paragraph? If you truly believe in this paragraph,* it means that you are NOT a muslim*. It is called Agnosticism.



Now a non Muslim will engage in takfir? First of all you are messing up the definition of agnostic, an agnostic is someone who neither believes nor disbelieves. Based on the paragraph in question he is not stating he withholds his opinion like agnostics tend to do rather he is stating that his attempts to prove God to you will be as fruitless as your attempts to disprove God to him. He has made it rather clear that he does indeed believe in God and based on his username it is safe to assume he is a Muslim.



rmi5 said:


> Obviously not. A believer as you said, is using so called holy books as his fundamentals of his life while a non-believer, would use reason as the fundamental of his life. There is a huge difference.



That is incorrect, are you making the assumption that reason is not a part of Islam? Being from a Shia household you should no doubt know what part "aql" plays in Shia jurisprudence. As for Sunnis "ijtihad" has always been a part of the faith however it was discouraged due to politics of the time, if one studies history you will quickly discover why it was done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> religion is a package of laws. You cannot simply choose the ones that you like, and throw rest of them away.  you either accept the package or reject it. it's very simple.
> It is like the logic of those muslim girls who don't wear hijab and call themselves muslim.



LOL in Islam you can sin and still be Muslim, it is like lying, lying is also a sin in Islam yet there is no Muslim who has never not lied. By your definition there is literally no Muslim left on the planet. 

As for those girls likewise they are still Muslim whether or not they wear hijab, the real issue is about modesty. The Quran asks one to be modest, and modesty is considered two different things in USA and KSA. One can not cover their heads and be considered fine in one country while immodest in another.


----------



## Abii

@Militant Atheist

Bed Bug dari? doshak, malaf... hamechiro bokon to plastic bendaz door. Takhtetam hesabi check kon, benazare man bendaz door. Tamame lebasato part kon to Dryer ba balatarin daraje.

Man dadasham ye chand sal pish az mosaferat ke bargasht ba khodesh bed bug ovord. Hesabi tedadeshoon ziad shod. Babam ye rooz ghati kard hamechiro rikht door. Az takht gerefte ta doshak ta chamedoonaye dadasham... Badesham kole carpetaye khoonaro bardasht, adam ovord hard wood floor gozosht hameja lol

KHEILY sakhte az shareshoon khalas shodan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

KingMamba said:


> LOL in Islam you can sin and still be Muslim, it is like lying, lying is also a sin in Islam yet there is no Muslim who has never not lied. By your definition there is literally no Muslim left on the planet.
> 
> As for those girls likewise they are still Muslim whether or not they wear hijab, the real issue is about modesty. The Quran asks one to be modest, and modesty is considered two different things in USA and KSA. One can not cover their heads and be considered fine in one country while immodest in another.


modesty is two different things in USA and KSA ? says who my friend?


----------



## Abii

jammersat said:


> modesty is two different things in USA and KSA ? says who my friend?


He gave you an example. In India women don't cover their bellies and it's fine, in the US it's immodest. In West Asia human skin/hair makes people uncomfortable and it should be covered, in the West nobody cares, even if you walk outside with no shirt. 

In Asia we have "ta'rof." In the West you're not supposed to do tarof and be straight forward. Tarouf is considered sneaky behavior and being two faced and a liar. In Asia everybody always tries to be overtly humble, in the West, while humility is considered a great attribute, overt expressions of humility don't exist and are considered weird. Personal achievements are supposed to be celebrated and talking good about yourself is 100% okay. 

Modesty is different in every country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

to me USA and KSA are the same thing , only one is more ghetto , guess which one?


----------



## KingMamba

jammersat said:


> modesty is two different things in USA and KSA ? says who my friend?



In USA women can let their hair out and it is considered normal, in KSA the same women would get stared at because culturally that is considered unacceptable. My point is Islam recognizes that there are different nations with different cultural norms which is why it is pretty general when it asks both men and women to be modest. You can fit the Islamic definition of modesty by wearing western clothes as well. 

I will give you another example of modesty in countries that has nothing to do with religion, in the US it is considered respectful to keep eye contact with the person you speak to face to face as it makes them feel like you are paying attention and are interested, now in Japan looking somebody in the eye is considered disrespectful. That is why when American businessmen go to Japan the first thing that is told to them is to do the opposite of what is taught here.



Abii said:


> He gave you an example. In India women don't cover their bellies and it's fine, in the US it's immodest. In West Asia human skin/hair makes people uncomfortable and it should be covered, in the West nobody cares, even if you walk outside with no shirt.
> 
> In Asia we have "ta'rof." In the West you're not supposed to do tarof and be straight forward. Tarouf is considered sneaky behavior and being two faced and a liar. In Asia everybody always tries to be overtly humble, in the West, while humility is considered a great attribute, overt expressions of humility don't exist and are considered weird. Personal achievements are supposed to be celebrated and talking good about yourself is 100% okay.
> 
> Modesty is different in every country.



Nice catch, I think the reason for such stark differences in Western versus Eastern norms is the fact that the West emphasizes individualism whereas the east stresses collectivism.


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Nice catch, I think the reason for such stark differences in Western versus Eastern norms is the fact that the West emphasizes individualism whereas the east stresses collectivism.


No that's not it IMO. In the West you had the same backward way of life. Women were second rate citizens, morality was enforced etc... It's all down to the progress the Western World has made in the past 3-4 centuries and the shift in culture as a whole. I mean you go back 500 years and religion dictated modesty in the West too. 

In the end there's no such a thing as "true individualism." Even the West is collective. It's just that in Western societies collective strength and unity is considered useless without an individual having the right to liberty, life and freedoms of choice/expression etc... Collectivism is more organic here and it's achieved on its own. In the East it's enforced by the state and society itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> No that's not it IMO. In the West you had the same backward way of life. Women were second rate citizens, morality was enforced etc... It's all down to the progress the Western World has made in the past 3-4 centuries and the shift in culture as a whole. I mean you go back 500 years and religion dictated modesty in the West too.
> 
> In the end there's no such a thing as "true individualism." Even the West is collective. It's just that in Western societies collective strength and unity is considered useless without an individual having the right to liberty, life and freedoms of choice/expression etc... Collectivism is more organic here and it's achieved on its own. In the East it's enforced by the state and society itself.



Religion still dictates modesty in many parts of the west it is just not in government therefore not enforced. I would not say western way of life is greater than eastern way of life, both are fine the problem is one side does not believe in allowing people the choice to make up their minds for themselves. I agree with your last statement but I do not think it is a lack on part of eastern society that there is not an emphasis on liberty, life, and freedom of expression but rather the fact that many of the state institutions in the East rely on a heavy amount of control in the public lives of their citizens in order to prolong their rule over the people. Even in relatively successful countries like say China or Russia the state is heavy handed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Dude, You have no brain and you are too ignorant and arrogant, and I usually tend not to engage in any discussion with you, since you have not the ability to be engaged in any discussion. But I will give some general hints for rest of members.


KingMamba said:


> Now a non Muslim will engage in takfir?


fallacy, personal attack


> First of all you are messing up the definition of agnostic, an agnostic is someone who neither believes nor disbelieves.


wrong. Agnosticism means believing that the existence of god or the opposite, cannot be proved. Most Agnostics usually tend to disbelieve god, or believe a universal god.(and not Allah or Jehovah)


> Based on the paragraph in question he is not stating he withholds his opinion like agnostics tend to do rather he is stating that his attempts to prove God to you will be as fruitless as your attempts to disprove God to him. He has made it rather clear that he does indeed believe in God and based on his username it is safe to assume he is a Muslim.


What he does is 100% in according to agnosticism. You are just uneducated to know what agnosticism is.


> That is incorrect, are you making the assumption that reason is not a part of Islam? Being from a Shia household you should no doubt know what part "aql" plays in Shia jurisprudence. As for Sunnis "ijtihad" has always been a part of the faith however it was discouraged due to politics of the time, if one studies history you will quickly discover why it was done.


For sunni Islam, reason plays no role. Ijtihad is based on religious thoughts and books and not pure reasoning.
For shias, they don't officially reject reason. But, it does not mean that they consider more credit reason than their religious hadith, books, ... so, again, it is the religious codes which is above reasoning, and reason does not play the major role.



KingMamba said:


> LOL in Islam you can sin and still be Muslim, it is like lying, lying is also a sin in Islam yet there is no Muslim who has never not lied. By your definition there is literally no Muslim left on the planet.


Hijab is an example of daily basis religious practice. If someone does not believe in hijab, that person cannot be a muslim, because that's also included in the "package". BTW, I don't care if you disrespect your religion by violating its laws or not.


> As for those girls likewise they are still Muslim whether or not they wear hijab, the real issue is about modesty. The Quran asks one to be modest, and modesty is considered two different things in USA and KSA. One can not cover their heads and be considered fine in one country while immodest in another.



ignorance again. read your quran again. quran asks for certain and clear codes about hijab, and you also believe in sunnah which more acurately describes it. So, it's not about modesty. It's about following certain rules. But, the point is that you people, deep inside your brain, hate these laws and find them useless and illogical. That's why you guys try to fool yourself by saying generalized words like its about modesty, and not about specific religious codes, then you will break these codes.


----------



## ResurgentIran

@haman10 

I did my first ever LP (lumbar puncture) today!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

پیش بینی تاریخ فرود انسانها بر ماه توسط قرآن کریم


خداوند در ایه ی اول سوره ی قمر (ماه) می فرمایند :


اقْتَرَبَتِ "السَّاعَةُ وَانشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ"{1
قيامت نزديك شده و ماه از هم شكافت

اگر ارزش ابجدی جمله ی "الساعه وانشق القمر" یا همان "زمان فتح ماه" رو حساب کنیم به عدد 1390" می رسیم.

سال 1390 هجری قمری مصادف با سال 1969 میلادی سالی است که انسانها اولین بار بر روی کره ی ماه قدم گذاردند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> پیش بینی تاریخ فرود انسانها بر ماه توسط قرآن کریم
> 
> 
> خداوند در ایه ی اول سوره ی قمر (ماه) می فرمایند :
> 
> 
> اقْتَرَبَتِ "السَّاعَةُ وَانشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ"{1
> قيامت نزديك شده و ماه از هم شكافت
> 
> اگر ارزش ابجدی جمله ی "الساعه وانشق القمر" یا همان "زمان فتح ماه" رو حساب کنیم به عدد 1390" می رسیم.
> 
> سال 1390 هجری قمری مصادف با سال 1969 میلادی سالی است که انسانها اولین بار بر روی کره ی ماه قدم گذاردند.


*اعجاز ریاضی در اتل متل توتوله*

در جمله‌ی اتل متل توتوله، حرف «ت» چهار بار تکرار شده است که تعداد ۴ فصل سال است.
حرف «ل» ۳ بار تکرار شده که تعداد ماه‌های هر فصل می‌باشد.
از حاصلضرب این دو ۳x۴=۱۲ تعداد ۱۲ ماه سال بدست می‌آید، و مهمتر اینکه تعداد تمام حروف «اتل متل توتوله» ۱۲ حرف است. حال اگر ۳ و ۴ را باهم جمع کنیم، از حاصل جمع ۴+۳=۷ تعداد ۷ روز هفته بدست می‌آید.

حال تعداد روزهای هفته را در تعداد بیشترین روزهای یک ماه ضرب می‌کنیم، به عبارتی می‌کند: ۷x۳۱=۲۱۷ عدد ۲۱۷ حاصل می‌شود، این عدد به صورت رمزآمیزی در عبارت «اتل متل توتوله» نهفته شده است، که فرمول بدست آوردنش اینچنین است:

الفبای فارسی از ۳۲ حرف تشکیل شده است. اگر در عبارت «اتل متل توتوله» بجای حروف شماره‌ی آن حرف در الفبا را قرار دهیم، به طرز شگفت‌انگیزی از حاصل جمع این اعداد به ۲۱۷ می‌رسیم.

نتیجه: آیا به راستی این نظم و ترتیب را خالقی نیست؟
آیا فکر می کنید این هماهنگی بی‌هدف و بی‌منشاء بوده است؟
این جمله از طرف خداست و اینها نشانه‌هاییست برای افرادی که می‌اندیشند.
اگر ایمان نیاوردید، می خواهید «یه توپ دارم قلقلیه» را برایتان تفسیر کنم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

MOHSENAM said:


> پیش بینی تاریخ فرود انسانها بر ماه توسط قرآن کریم
> 
> 
> خداوند در ایه ی اول سوره ی قمر (ماه) می فرمایند :
> 
> 
> اقْتَرَبَتِ "السَّاعَةُ وَانشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ"{1
> قيامت نزديك شده و ماه از هم شكافت
> 
> اگر ارزش ابجدی جمله ی "الساعه وانشق القمر" یا همان "زمان فتح ماه" رو حساب کنیم به عدد 1390" می رسیم.
> 
> سال 1390 هجری قمری مصادف با سال 1969 میلادی سالی است که انسانها اولین بار بر روی کره ی ماه قدم گذاردند.



You are not doing your religion a favor by this nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jammersat

jaaaaan , in khode al-hasanie


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Hijab is an example of daily basis religious practice. If someone does not believe in hijab, that person cannot be a muslim, because that's also included in the "package". BTW, I don't care if you disrespect your religion by violating its laws or not.
> 
> 
> ignorance again. read your quran again. quran asks for certain and clear codes about hijab, and you also believe in sunnah which more acurately describes it. So, it's not about modesty. It's about following certain rules. But, the point is that you people, deep inside your brain, hate these laws and find them useless and illogical. That's why you guys try to fool yourself by saying generalized words like its about modesty, and not about specific religious codes, then you will break these codes.



You are wrong, hijab as we know it today has come to mean headscarf but like I mentioned that has more to do with cultural reasons than religious reasons. In the Quran the use of the word hijab is describing covering of ones body with loose fitting clothing. The verse that deals with this states to draw the hijab over ones bossum and hide all that is not apparent with loose fitting clothes. Now whether or not that includes the head is debated by scholars some say yes some say no because the hair is apparent. However all agree that being modest is the most important part. I read my Quran often I am even fasting today and read a few pages in the morning so don't worry, yes the Quran does have certain rules which are specific and others which are not. That being said even if you want to take the interpretation that a women must cover their hair according to Islam, not doing so would not make them non-Muslim. As you no there is only one sin that would make one kuffr in Islam and not covering ones hair is not it. Of course not the women of my family do cover their hairs and it is their choice to do so what I find fault with is you accusing those who don't of being non-Muslims.

You say it is about choice but you basically say they have to cover their hairs or they cannot be Muslim thereby giving them none.


----------



## SOHEIL

jammersat said:


> jaaaaan , in khode al-hasanie



SuperZan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Dude, You have no brain and you are too ignorant and arrogant, and I usually tend not to engage in any discussion with you, since you have not the ability to be engaged in any discussion. But I will give some general hints for rest of members.
> 
> fallacy, personal attack



Calling a non-Muslim a non-Muslim is now considered an insult, that is the first time I am hearing such a thing. As for the first paragraph it is typical nonsense on your part accusing me of a personal attack after opening with such rubbish.



rmi5 said:


> wrong. Agnosticism means believing that the existence of god or the opposite, cannot be proved. Most Agnostics usually tend to disbelieve god, or believe a universal god.(and not Allah or Jehovah)
> 
> What he does is 100% in according to agnosticism. You are just uneducated to know what agnosticism is.



Most agnostics will not believe or disbelief because they do not find enough proof from either side, the people you described are known as agnostic theists and agnostic atheist both of which use agnostic concepts but choose one side or the other. Of which the dude who we are talking about is none.
Agnostic atheism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Agnostic theism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Again another personal attack calling me uneducated, cute. 

This is agnosticm in its purest form. Agnosticism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Agnosticism* is the view that the truth values of certain claims—especially claims about the existence or non-existence of any deity, as well as other religious andmetaphysical claims—are unknown or unknowable.[1][2][3] According to the philosopher William L. Rowe, in the popular sense, *an agnostic is someone who neither believes nor disbelieves in the existence of a deity or deities*, whereas a theist and an atheist believe and disbelieve, respectively.[2]

Point being I am not the one who needs to touch up on their knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

SOHEIL said:


> SuperZan !


ham laghare ham pestoonaye por taravati dare , mese bazia


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> For sunni Islam, reason plays no role. Ijtihad is based on religious thoughts and books and not pure reasoning.
> For shias, they don't officially reject reason. But, it does not mean that they consider more credit reason than their religious hadith, books, ... so, again, it is the religious codes which is above reasoning, and reason does not play the major role.



Ijtihad will use religious texts as a source because it comes from Islam that is just common sense, the point is ijtihad involves using reason to come to rulings that more accurately illustrate the changing times. Early Sunni jurists used to engage in this often however the ruling class over the time banned this in favor of taqlid because they felt like there was nothing left to talk about. Of course the shias have their own concept which they combine with their religious beliefs, the point is to say that Muslims do not use logic is nonsense, the only Muslims who hold such views are purists who are trying to bring about the return of the 7th century of which the majority of Muslims are not.


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Na, alaan man khoundam ke inha 500-600 rouz ham bedoun e ghaza zende mimounan. ya'ni maadareshoun ra ...
> az bi ghazaayi nemimiran. pas, ba'd az inke navaar basti, hatman boro va ta doune ye aakhareshoun ra peyda kon va bekosh. BTW, injouri ke man alaan khoundam, engaar behtar hast ke takht ra ham az divaar faasele bedi va paayeh ye felezzi ham baraaye takht bezaari.



Are bardar doroste. Kheyli mojoodate ajibi hastand. Man sarotahesho dar ovordam. Zaheran khone paeeni "Treatment" dashte, az onja mohajerat kardan khone man. Hala be management goftam, goftand ke adam miferestim negah kone. Albate baad az inke 5,6 ta jenaze bordam beshon neshon dadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

akse @SOHEIL mano yade in mindaze:


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> Bed Bug dari? doshak, malaf... hamechiro bokon to plastic bendaz door. Takhtetam hesabi check kon, benazare man bendaz door. Tamame lebasato part kon to Dryer ba balatarin daraje.
> 
> Man dadasham ye chand sal pish az mosaferat ke bargasht ba khodesh bed bug ovord. Hesabi tedadeshoon ziad shod. Babam ye rooz ghati kard hamechiro rikht door. Az takht gerefte ta doshak ta chamedoonaye dadasham... Badesham kole carpetaye khoonaro bardasht, adam ovord hard wood floor gozosht hameja lol
> 
> KHEILY sakhte az shareshoon khalas shodan.



Akhe mattress man 1000 dollare  Motmaenam az mattress nist chon cover vasash kharidam. va cover zede Bed bug az aval roosh boode. Takht ro kamel check kardam moshkel az takht nist. Ina toye choob moob ha ghayem shodan, az dastshoee mian biroon. Hala online yek seri chiz sefaresh dadam age beresand yek meghdar dahaneshon ro service mikonam! 

Shit! To Canada ham bed bug hast? Sarma ina ro mikoshe! Albate Detroit ham sarde, vali sarmaee ke ina ro mikoshe bayad long exposure dashte bashe!



jammersat said:


> akse @SOHEIL mano yade in mindaze:




HOLY ****! ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Militant Atheist said:


> HOLY ****! ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?!



chera toam doost dari tartibesho bedi? khob hame doost daran ! male 1 nafar ke nist male ye mellate


----------



## Militant Atheist

jammersat said:


> chera toam doost dari tartibesho bedi? khob hame doost daran ! male 1 nafar ke nist male ye mellate



To ham ke fekret kharabe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Here's more aks lokht o pati


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> اعجاز ریاضی در اتل متل توتوله
> در جمله‌ی اتل متل توتوله، حرف «ت» چهار بار تکرار شده است که تعداد ۴ فصل سال است.
> حرف «ل» ۳ بار تکرار شده که تعداد ماه‌های هر فصل می‌باشد.
> از حاصلضرب این دو ۳x۴=۱۲ تعداد ۱۲ ماه سال بدست می‌آید، و مهمتر اینکه تعداد تمام حروف «اتل متل توتوله» ۱۲ حرف است. حال اگر ۳ و ۴ را باهم جمع کنیم، از حاصل جمع ۴+۳=۷ تعداد ۷ روز هفته بدست می‌آید.
> حال تعداد روزهای هفته را در تعداد بیشترین روزهای یک ماه ضرب می‌کنیم، به عبارتی می‌کند: ۷x۳۱=۲۱۷ عدد ۲۱۷ حاصل می‌شود، این عدد به صورت رمزآمیزی در عبارت «اتل متل توتوله» نهفته شده است، که فرمول بدست آوردنش اینچنین است:
> الفبای فارسی از ۳۲ حرف تشکیل شده است. اگر در عبارت «اتل متل توتوله» بجای حروف شماره‌ی آن حرف در الفبا را قرار دهیم، به طرز شگفت‌انگیزی از حاصل جمع این اعداد به ۲۱۷ می‌رسیم.
> نتیجه: آیا به راستی این نظم و ترتیب را خالقی نیست؟
> آیا فکر می کنید این هماهنگی بی‌هدف و بی‌منشاء بوده است؟
> این جمله از طرف خداست و اینها نشانه‌هاییست برای افرادی که می‌اندیشند.
> اگر ایمان نیاوردید، می خواهید «یه توپ دارم قلقلیه» را برایتان تفسیر کنم؟


He he he, that was really cool dude, nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> @haman10
> 
> I did my first ever LP (lumbar puncture) today!


oh , awesome bro 

R u trying to make me jealous ?  just kidding  how did it feel ? seriously how was it ?

did u really hear a voice after pushing the needle or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 @Abii in bande khoda ha ro toye Iran inghadr chemo goosh baste negah dashtan ke yaghe baz mibinan hashai mishan lol! WTF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

yaghe vazesh nist ada atfarash jelo doorbine , ba yaghe baste


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 @Abii in bande khoda ha ro toye Iran inghadr chemo goosh baste negah dashtan ke yaghe baz mibinan hashai mishan lol! WTF.


avalan een hajimoon aslan too iran nist va dare maskhare bazi dar miare .

sanian , khosh be hale shoma k khareji va cheshmo gooshet baze 

ma dehatiya ru be hale khodemoon bezarin lotfan :|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

jammersat said:


> yaghe vazesh nist ada atfarash jelo doorbine , ba yaghe baste



Vala man chizi motevajeh nashodam.



haman10 said:


> avalan een hajimoon aslan too iran nist va dare maskhare bazi dar miare .
> 
> sanian , khosh be hale shoma k khareji va cheshmo gooshet baze
> 
> ma dehatiya ru be hale khodemoon bezarin lotfan :|



Bebin aziz inke zan bayad khodesho bepooshone yani marde mosalmoon be rahati tahrik mishe. Yek musalmoon mage nabayad willpower dashte bashe? Yani mane "kafar bikhoda" willpoweram az willpower yek musalmoon khoda doost bishtare?
In aghideee ke hijab jeloye rape ro migie aslan khodesh yek contradiction-e bozorge.

Nemishe haji. nemishe veletoon konim mizanim keshvaro kolan nabood mikonid. Make biroonim vali harjaye donya ke berim mizanan ke birthplace: Iran, pas nemishe khodemoon ro az iran joda konim. Yani khatahaye yek edeee daman gir maham khahad shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 @Abii in bande khoda ha ro toye Iran inghadr chemo goosh baste negah dashtan ke yaghe baz mibinan hashai mishan lol! WTF.


Are digeh, mokheshoun rideh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> Bebin aziz inke zan bayad khodesho bepooshone yani marde mosalmoon be rahati tahrik mishe. Yek musalmoon mage nabayad willpower dashte bashe? Yani mane "kafar bikhoda" willpoweram az willpower yek musalmoon khoda doost bishtare?
> In aghideee ke hijab jeloye rape ro migie aslan khodesh yek contradiction-e bozorge.


willpower che rabti dare b hejab ? 

yani man divooneye mantegh va natige giritam 

yani man chon dokhtara ba bikini az jelom rad nemishan == > willpoweram az shoma kamtare ? 

hamine dige , moshkele shoma azizan ine k be zan negah abzari darid . be zan be shekle ye abzar k vase 

erza kardan niaz haye jensi marda oomade . va agar badanesh poshoonde beshe een niaz jensi bartaraf nemishe 

na aziz , een tarze tafakor tooye jame'eye iran mordast 




Militant Atheist said:


> nemishe veletoon konim mizanim keshvaro kolan nabood mikonid


keshvar 35 sale ke dare pishraft mikone . dast shoma bood **** male amrica boodin , didim chi shod va che goli zadin saremoon 

hala dast mast , jaygahe mardoomi ham dare . bia pasesh begir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Are digeh, mokheshoun rideh.



Alan 2 ta az keshbarhaee ke bishtarin tedad homosexual ha ro per-capita daran Iran va Saudi hastand. Jahaee ke segregation beyn gender vojood dare. Aslan chera rahe door berim, yek sari be hamin madares Catholic khode haminja bezan mibini ke zamani ke toye dore bologh ke oje injoor masaele bejaye jense mokhalef, jense movafegh hast in chiza ham pish miad. Man yadame toye madrese ma kheyli ha doost "Samimi" dasthand if you know what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Militant Atheist said:


> Vala man chizi motevajeh nashodam.
> 
> Bebin aziz inke zan bayad khodesho bepooshone yani marde mosalmoon be rahati tahrik mishe. Yek musalmoon mage nabayad willpower dashte bashe? Yani mane "kafar bikhoda" willpoweram az willpower yek musalmoon khoda doost bishtare?
> In aghideee ke hijab jeloye rape ro migie aslan khodesh yek contradiction-e bozorge.
> 
> Nemishe haji. nemishe veletoon konim mizanim keshvaro kolan nabood mikonid. Make biroonim vali harjaye donya ke berim mizanan ke birthplace: Iran, pas nemishe khodemoon ro az iran joda konim. Yani khatahaye yek edeee daman gir maham khahad shod.



Shoma ham dari tond miri dg, hala yeki ye aks gozashte, yeki dg ye commente weird gozashte shoma dari hamaro jam mibandi.

har jaie 2nya akse zan be ye mard neshun bedi momkene tahrik beshe, momken ham hast ke nashe. be nazare man be in chiza nist, agar bud bazi az keshvaraie gharbi bishtarin amare rape per capita ro nadashtan.

adame mariz hame ja peida mishe, az jomle Iran, kam ham nistan, taarof ke nadarim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> In aghideee ke hijab jeloye rape ro migie aslan khodesh yek contradiction-e bozorge.


hejab ru vase in nazashtan k faghat amar rape biad paeen .

ama hamin nokte ham nokyteye khoobi hast . amar rape tooye iran bishtare ya US ? 



Militant Atheist said:


> Alan 2 ta az keshbarhaee ke bishtarin tedad homosexual ha ro per-capita daran Iran va Saudi hastand.


BULL SHYTE . source pls bro ?

enghad badam miad yenafar biad ehsasi ye chizi bege hamintoori . ajab ha .... 

vaghean yek LOL nesaret mikonam dadash golam


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Alan 2 ta az keshbarhaee ke bishtarin tedad homosexual ha ro per-capita daran Iran va Saudi hastand. Jahaee ke segregation beyn gender vojood dare. Aslan chera rahe door berim, yek sari be hamin madares Catholic khode haminja bezan mibini ke zamani ke toye dore bologh ke oje injoor masaele bejaye jense mokhalef, jense movafegh hast in chiza ham pish miad. Man yadame toye madrese ma kheyli ha doost "Samimi" dasthand if you know what I mean.


hamine digeh. vaghti jeloye yek niyaaz e ensaani ra az yek ja begiri, az jaaye dige mizane biroun.
nemounash hamin Qom ke bishtarin aamaar e AIDS ra dar Iran daareh. aakhound ha va madrese haye elmiyashoun ham ke daastan hash mashhour hast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> willpower che rabti dare b hejab ?



yeki az dalayeli ke hijab ro estedlal mikonand hamin mahfooz boodan zane, agha man toye Iran dars khondam hanooz ketahaye dini yadame, in chizha ro be ma nago. 



haman10 said:


> yani man chon dokhtara ba bikini az jelom rad nemishan == > willpoweram az shoma kamtare ?



age dokhtar ba bikini biad rad beshe va jav gir nashi bale. vali toye saudi boro, saghe paye zano bebinan hanooz hashari mishan. pas maloome ke hijab tanha be kahesh zarfiate mardha komak mikone ta be mohafezat az zanha. 



haman10 said:


> hamine dige , moshkele shoma azizan ine k be zan negah abzari darid . be zan be shekle ye abzar k vase



shoma ham negahet be zan ine ke kolan zan adam nist. 



haman10 said:


> keshvar 35 sale ke dare pishraft mikone . dast shoma bood **** male amrica boodin , didim chi shod va che goli zadin saremoon



kodom pishraft. baba in chizhaee ke mibini pasrafte, vaghti khoda msebah yazdi (ya yek akhond dige) miad mige age bishraft mikhastim shah ro mizashtim bemoone shoma miaye migi na?



haman10 said:


> ama hamin nokte ham nokyteye khoobi hast . amar rape tooye iran bishtare ya US ?



shoma be rape per capita negah kon aziz. toye iran kheyli ha aslan elam nemikonand. masalan hamin ghaziye tajavoz be bacheha dar madares taze gandesh dar omade. in masaeel salhast ke vojood dare.




haman10 said:


> BULL SHYTE . source pls bro ?



boro gay prade irani ha toye turkiye ro negah kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> homa ham negahet be zan ine ke kolan zan adam nist.


chera ? chon migam khodeto beposhoon yeki mese to nayad negash kone ? 

na aziz , etefaghan man migam chon adame , va vase erza jensi shomaha donya nayoomade een karo bokone .

pas khodetam ghabool dari dige ..... vaghti migi zan nabayad hejab dashte bashe vagarna marda divooneye sex mishan daghighan taeed harf haye mane ,.

mamnun az inke tarze tafakoreto neshoone hame dadi aziz jan .

albate hameye ina ru ba ehteram migam , narahat nasho


----------



## Militant Atheist

Serpentine said:


> Shoma ham dari tond miri dg, hala yeki ye aks gozashte, yeki dg ye commente weird gozashte shoma dari hamaro jam mibandi.
> 
> har jaie 2nya akse zan be ye mard neshun bedi momkene tahrik beshe, momken ham hast ke nashe. be nazare man be in chiza nist, agar bud bazi az keshvaraie gharbi bishtarin amare rape per capita ro nadashtan.
> 
> adame mariz hame ja peida mishe, az jomle Iran, kam ham nistan, taarof ke nadarim.



na aziz man dar kol migam. belkhare man iran zendegi kardam va keshvarhaye mokhtalefi ham boodam. irani haye ke taze miomadan az iran ro mididim dige. shoma boro har keshvari ke mikhaye check kon. mibini ke nasle javan irani, bish az haad party mire, bish az had drink mizane, bish az had khosh gozarooni mikone. dalilesh chiye? chon inha anbashte shode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Shoma ham dari tond miri dg, hala yeki ye aks gozashte, yeki dg ye commente weird gozashte shoma dari hamaro jam mibandi.


mage faghat hamin yek nafar hast? boro az mokhaaberat, aamaar e saaliyaaneh ke baraaye site hayi ke Irani ha mibinand ra negaah kon. khodet mifahmi ke ghaziye che tor hast.


> har jaie 2nya akse zan be ye mard neshun bedi momkene tahrik beshe, momken ham hast ke nashe.


in harf haye kolli maghlateh hast. hame ja hame chiz hast. mohem in hast ke che ghadr va be che andaaze hast.


> be nazare man be in chiza nist, agar bud bazi az keshvaraie gharbi bishtarin amare rape per capita ro nadashtan.


in ham az oun harf ha hast. farghesh in hast ke dar Iran, rape kheyli oghaat gozaaresh nemishe, ta aaberouye khaanevade hefz besheh. az taraf e dige ham, dolat aamaar ra dast kaari mikone. tou amrica az in khabar ha nist. be alaave, ta'rif e rape ham inja motefaavet hast. masalan age yek shohar, ba zanesh, bedoun e rezaayat sex bekone, in rape mahsoub misheh, dar sourati ke dar Iran, mard mitoune har balaayi ke khaast, sar e zan biyaareh.


> adame mariz hame ja peida mishe, az jomle Iran, kam ham nistan, taarof ke nadarim.


dobaareh, in harf haye kolli maghlateh hast. hame ja hame chiz hast. mohem in hast ke che ghadr va be che andaaze hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> pas khodetam ghabool dari dige ..... vaghti migi zan nabayad hejab dashte bashe vagarna marda divooneye sex mishan daghighan taeed harf haye mane ,.



man migam be zan ejaze bedid khodesh entekhab kone. nemigam hijab nadashte bashe. albate man ba in hejabhaye ninjaee mokhalefam kolan. 



haman10 said:


> albate hameye ina ru ba ehteram migam , narahat nasho



na khialet rahat bashe aziz man narahat nemisham az in harfa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> na khialet rahat bashe aziz man narahat nemisham az in harfa


rasti nagofti platinga ru mishnasi ya na ? 

doost dari dar mored atheism Vs religion sohbat konim ?

zarar nemikoni ha  albate age khabet nemiad dobare


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> rasti nagofti platinga ru mishnasi ya na ?
> 
> doost dari dar mored atheism Vs religion sohbat konim ?
> 
> zarar nemikoni ha  albate age khabet nemiad dobare



haman, to ke khodet ham midouni ke aghl e dorost va hesaabi nadaari, baraaye chi mikhaay ba @Militant Atheist darbaare ye in mozou' ha bahs koni? vali man badam nemiyaad ke yek ham chin bahsi ra, ageh jeddi baasheh, tou in thread, beyn e shoma ha, bebinam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> rasti nagofti platinga ru mishnasi ya na ?



na ziad vali midoonam cherto pert ziad mige.



haman10 said:


> doost dari dar mored atheism Vs religion sohbat konim ?



bezar man az sare kar tatil besham. ok. mishe sobhe shoma dige. chon alan ke bayad beri bekhabi dir vaghte 

Man ke feelan 3 rooze nakhabidam, yan dorogh nagam oozi 2 saat. hala baham miharfim 

Bacheha man mibinametoon feelan bye  tarafe 12 shab be vaghte inja hoodode 9 be vaghte iran miam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Militant Atheist said:


> na aziz man dar kol migam. belkhare man iran zendegi kardam va keshvarhaye mokhtalefi ham boodam. irani haye ke taze miomadan az iran ro mididim dige. shoma boro har keshvari ke mikhaye check kon. mibini ke nasle javan irani, bish az haad party mire, bish az had drink mizane, bish az had khosh gozarooni mikone. dalilesh chiye? chon inha anbashte shode.



Man ino ghabul daram kamelan, nemuneie dg inke tedad Iraniaie ke har sal miran Thailand. bahse man sare ina nist, manam ghabul daram ke kheili oghat mahdudiat baes mishe afrad efrat bokonan dar on kare be khosus, poste man serfan bar migasht be on harfe shoma ke gofti ba ye aks tahrik mishan. in tuie zate marda hast. manam migam be jaie inke faghat zano mahdud konim ke felan karo nakone, baiad be marda ham amuzesh dad ke harzegi nakona, harzegi faghat baraie zan nist



rmi5 said:


> mage faghat hamin yek nafar hast? boro az mokhaaberat, aamaar e saaliyaaneh ke baraaye site hayi ke Irani ha mibinand ra negaah kon. khodet mifahmi ke ghaziye che tor hast.
> 
> in harf haye kolli maghlateh hast. hame ja hame chiz hast. mohem in hast ke che ghadr va be che andaaze hast.
> 
> in ham az oun harf ha hast. farghesh in hast ke dar Iran, rape kheyli oghaat gozaaresh nemishe, ta aaberouye khaanevade hefz besheh. az taraf e dige ham, dolat aamaar ra dast kaari mikone. tou amrica az in khabar ha nist. be alaave, ta'rif e rape ham inja motefaavet hast. masalan age yek shohar, ba zanesh, bedoun e rezaayat sex bekone, in rape mahsoub misheh, dar sourati ke dar Iran, mard mitoune har balaayi ke khaast, sar e zan biyaareh.
> 
> dobaareh, in harf haye kolli maghlateh hast. hame ja hame chiz hast. mohem in hast ke che ghadr va be che andaaze hast.



dar morede site haie interneti, ono ghabul daram. bala ham tozih dadam ke kheili oghat mahdudiat haie ahmaghane faghat baese extreme shodane bazi raftara mishe dar bazi az mavared.

dar morede amare rape to Iran, doroste ke hame gozaresh nemishe, vali aksaran gozaresh mishe, chon kamtar khanevadei hast ke ba in ghazie kenar biad ke dokhtareshun morede tajavoz gharar begire va bezaran moteaddi azadane becharkhe n birun.

tuie kheili az mavared police motejavez ro migire va bedune inke esme ghorbani fash beshe, edam mishe. vali in baz ham tedade rape tuie keshvaraie gharbi ro tojih nemikone, ke neshun dahandeie in hast ke doroste mahdudiat momkene zian bar bashe dar kheili az mavared, vali azadi ham tuie in mavared tazmini baraie az bein bordane crime nist. in raftare afrad va farhang hast ke baiad eslah beshe, ghanun va mojazat haie mokhtalef mamulan nemitunan jelosh ro begiran.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> haman, to ke khodet ham midouni ke aghl e dorost va hesaabi nadaari, baraaye chi mikhaay ba @Militant Atheist darbaare ye in mozou' ha bahs koni?


kam zerr bezan

boro be zandegit bechasb baw . karo zandegi nadari to ?



Militant Atheist said:


> na ziad vali midoonam cherto pert ziad mige.


nemishnasish , harf hasham nashnidi , ama midooni cherto pertan ? cool bro 



Militant Atheist said:


> bezar man az sare kar tatil besham. ok. mishe sobhe shoma dige. chon alan ke bayad beri bekhabi dir vaghte
> Man ke feelan 3 rooze nakhabidam, yan dorogh nagam oozi 2 saat. hala baham miharfim


cool mate 

hatman !! kheyli doost daram bedoonam ba che manteghi khoda ru nafi mikoni .

motaesefane zaeef tarin borhan haye esbat khoda ru (mesle borhan nazm) mian naghz mikonan va javoona mibinan jav gir mishan 

looking forward to it , mate !


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> dar morede site haie interneti, ono ghabul daram. bala ham tozih dadam ke *kheili oghat mahdudiat haie ahmaghane faghat baese extreme shodane bazi raftara mishe dar bazi az mavared.*





> dar morede amare rape to Iran, doroste ke hame gozaresh nemishe, vali aksaran gozaresh mishe, chon kamtar khanevadei hast ke ba in ghazie kenar biad ke dokhtareshun morede tajavoz gharar begire va bezaran moteaddi azadane becharkhe n birun.


na, moteassefaaneh intor nist. aksar e mavaaghe', hattaa bachche be pedar maadar nemigeh, che berese ke bekhaan be police began. man az yeki az ashna ha, ke tou jebheh ye khouzestan boudeh, shenidam ke migoft ke araaghi ha vaghti be nazdik e sousangerd oumadand, be zanhaa tajaavoz kardand va koshtandeshoun, va ba'd az inkeh araaghi ha ra aghab zadand, mardom e mahalli, hattaa haazer naboudand ke berand va be ajsaad e in zanha ye bichaare sar bezanand, chon in ra nang midounestand. albatteh doroste ke alaan, ba 30 saal pish, farhang e mardom taghyir karde, vali baaz ham in ta haddi zehniyat e mardom ra neshoun mideh.


> tuie kheili az mavared police motejavez ro migire va bedune inke esme ghorbani fash beshe, edam mishe. vali in baz ham tedade rape tuie keshvaraie gharbi ro tojih nemikone, ke neshun dahandeie in hast ke doroste mahdudiat momkene zian bar bashe dar kheili az mavared, vali azadi ham tuie in mavared tazmini baraie az bein bordane crime nist. in raftare afrad va farhang hast ke baiad eslah beshe, ghanun va mojazat haie mokhtalef mamulan nemitunan jelosh ro begiran.


raftaar e afraad ke khod be khod eslaah nemisheh. ghanoun ha hast ke mardom ra dar jahat e khassi hedaayat mikoneh.







BTW, Ma'ni ye in bilbilak ha chiye?


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> na, moteassefaaneh intor nist. aksar e mavaaghe', hattaa bachche be pedar maadar nemigeh, che berese ke bekhaan be police began. man az yeki az ashna ha, ke tou jebheh ye khouzestan boudeh, shenidam ke migoft ke araaghi ha vaghti be nazdik e sousangerd oumadand, be zanhaa tajaavoz kardand va koshtandeshoun, va ba'd az inkeh araaghi ha ra aghab zadand, mardom e mahalli, hattaa haazer naboudand ke berand va be ajsaad e in zanha ye bichaare sar bezanand, chon in ra nang midounestand. albatteh doroste ke alaan, ba 30 saal pish, farhang e mardom taghyir karde, vali baaz ham in ta haddi zehniyat e mardom ra neshoun mideh.


in mavared hanuz ham hast, be har hal afradi hastand ke aberushun mohemtare barashun va in farhange ghalat ham hanuz ta hadi hast ke shaiad kasi ke behesh tajavoz shode va alani shode, hich vaght tavasote bazi az afrade jame'e be onvane ye farde addi dg behesh negah nashe.

vali alan man tuie kheili az ruznameha ke mikhunam tuie mavarede tajavoz, dokhtar khodesh sarian be police moraje'e mikone, va ensafan mavarede rape ro agar gozaresh beshe khub peigiri mikonan va name ghorbani taghriban hich vaght fash nemishe. bishtarin mojazat ro ham dare tajavoz, vali in mojazat baese kaheshe amare rape nemishe mamulan.


rmi5 said:


> raftaar e afraad ke khod be khod eslaah nemisheh. ghanoun ha hast ke mardom ra dar jahat e khassi hedaayat mikoneh.


khob alan rape hame jaie donya jorme tebghe ghanun, vali farze mesal chera tuie swiss amare rape kamtar az U.S hast? in bar migarde be farhange mardom be nazaram. ghanun ham tasir dare, vali in raftare mardom hast ke be ghanun mafhum mibakhshe. shoma begu cheragh ghermez rad nasho, on vaght hame rad mishan, inja dg ghanun yani kashk, jelosh ro ham nemishe gereft.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine said:


> You are not doing your religion a favor by this nonsense.


کجاش مزخرف بود دوست من؟ ساعت یعنی زمان و قسمت بعدی هم یعنی شکافته شدن یا دسترسی پیدا کردن به ماه معنی میشه. حالا اگر ساعت و قسمت بعد تا آخر آیه را با ارزش ابجدی حساب کنیم به 1390 یعنی سالی که انسانها برای نخستین بار به روی قدم گذاشتند می رسیم.

میشه بگی کجاش مزخرف بود؟


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> in mavared hanuz ham hast, be har hal afradi hastand ke aberushun mohemtare barashun va in farhange ghalat ham hanuz ta hadi hast ke shaiad kasi ke behesh tajavoz shode va alani shode, hich vaght tavasote bazi az afrade jame'e be onvane ye farde addi dg behesh negah nashe.





> vali alan man tuie kheili az ruznameha ke mikhunam tuie mavarede tajavoz, dokhtar khodesh sarian be police moraje'e mikone, va ensafan mavarede rape ro agar gozaresh beshe khub peigiri mikonan va name ghorbani taghriban hich vaght fash nemishe. bishtarin mojazat ro ham dare tajavoz, vali in mojazat baese kaheshe amare rape nemishe mamulan.
> 
> khob alan rape hame jaie donya jorme tebghe ghanun, vali farze mesal chera tuie swiss amare rape kamtar az U.S hast? in bar migarde be farhange mardom be nazaram. ghanun ham tasir dare, vali in raftare mardom hast ke be ghanun mafhum mibakhshe. shoma begu cheragh ghermez rad nasho, on vaght hame rad mishan, inja dg ghanun yani kashk, jelosh ro ham nemishe gereft.


bebin, tou state i ke man hastam, jarime ye andaakhtan e ashghal az maashin, 1000$ hast. baraaye hamin ham, hich kasi tokhm nemikone ke az maashin ashghal bendaaze biroun. keshvar haye oroupaayi ham, az amrica bishtar sakht gir hastand. be alaave, keshvar haye kouchek tari hastand va ba jam'iyat e boumi, ke in e'maal e ghanoun ra saade mikoneh. tou amrica, shoma ham yek mexico nazdiket daari, ham amricaye latin, ke yek chiz tou maayeh haye afghanestan va pakestan baraaye amrica hastand, va az taraf e dige ham, amrica kaamelan yek mamlekat e darandasht hast ke az east coast ta hawaii, faghat 5 saat ekhtelaaf e zamaan daareh. jam'iyatesh ham ke boumi nist va por e mohaajer hast. jam'iyat ham ke ziyaad va be metropolitan haye kheyli ajib va gharib, ke har kodoum, chand baraabar e swiss, jam'iyat va masaahat daareh, ... pas fargh ha ziyaad hast. vali ageh shoma betouni ghaanoun daashteh bashi, va dorost ejraa bekoni, in masaael ham kam misheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

MOHSENAM said:


> کجاش مزخرف بود دوست من؟ ساعت یعنی زمان و قسمت بعدی هم یعنی شکافته شدن یا دسترسی پیدا کردن به ماه معنی میشه. حالا اگر ساعت و قسمت بعد تا آخر آیه را با ارزش ابجدی حساب کنیم به 1390 یعنی سالی که انسانها برای نخستین بار به روی قدم گذاشتند می رسیم.


اول اینکه ساعت توی اون آیه به معنی قیامت هست، نه زمان، ثانیا با در اوردن حروف ابجد برای هر ترکیب دلخواهی از کلمات قرآن میشه هزار جور قصه ساخت. معمولا این جور حرفا به جای اینکه باعث جذب افراد به دین بشه باعث مضحکه شدن دین و حتی فرارشون میشه.



rmi5 said:


> bebin, tou state i ke man hastam, jarime ye andaakhtan e ashghal az maashin, 1000$ hast. baraaye hamin ham, hich kasi tokhm nemikone ke az maashin ashghal bendaaze biroun. keshvar haye oroupaayi ham, az amrica bishtar sakht gir hastand. be alaave, keshvar haye kouchek tari hastand va ba jam'iyat e boumi, ke in e'maal e ghanoun ra saade mikoneh. tou amrica, shoma ham yek mexico nazdiket daari, ham amricaye latin, ke yek chiz tou maayeh haye afghanestan va pakestan baraaye amrica hastand, va az taraf e dige ham, amrica kaamelan yek mamlekat e darandasht hast ke az east coast ta hawaii, faghat 5 saat ekhtelaaf e zamaan daareh. jam'iyatesh ham ke boumi nist va por e mohaajer hast. jam'iyat ham ke ziyaad va be metropolitan haye kheyli ajib va gharib, ke har kodoum, chand baraabar e swiss, jam'iyat va masaahat daareh, ... pas fargh ha ziyaad hast. vali ageh shoma betouni ghaanoun daashteh bashi, va dorost ejraa bekoni, in masaael ham kam misheh.



man U.S ro be onvane mesal goftam, vagarna amar tuie keshvaraie mokhtalef bazam fargh dare ba ham.
ghavanine sakhtgirane lozuman baese kaheshe jorm nemishe, nemunash mojazate edam baraie ghachaghchiaie mavad ya hamin rape asan. chera bazi jaha ham javab mide, masalan ye moghe bud kesi kamarband imeni asan nemibast, vali vaghti ejbari shod ba tablighate monaseb, hame ghane shodan ke baraie salamate khodeshun ham ke shode baiad bebendan va alan ham 100% mibandan kamarband ro tuie mashin.

Farhang va ghanun doroste ke joda az ham hastan, vali kheili az mavaghe be ham mortabet mishan. age farhangesh bashe ghanun roaiat mishe, vali baraxesh kheili vaghta dorost nist, yani momkene ghanun bashe va hata sakht girane bashe, vali kasi amal nakone behesh asan ya behtar begam baese az bein raftan jorm va jenaiat nashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> oh , awesome bro
> 
> R u trying to make me jealous ?  just kidding  how did it feel ? seriously how was it ?
> 
> did u really hear a voice after pushing the needle or not ?



I was really nervous at first and was worried whether the patient was gonna let me perform it at all. 
Many of them want experienced doctors to do the procedure because if you hit the vertebra its gonna hurt really bad.

But I got the best patient ever. She was really kind and wanted me to do it to learn. It was also a skinny patient. 
So you could see the spine very clearly and palpate the processes easy.
And she didnt complain much of pain. I didnt use local anasthesia either.
Felt really good to have done it for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Akhe mattress man 1000 dollare  Motmaenam az mattress nist chon cover vasash kharidam. va cover zede Bed bug az aval roosh boode. Takht ro kamel check kardam moshkel az takht nist. Ina toye choob moob ha ghayem shodan, az dastshoee mian biroon. Hala online yek seri chiz sefaresh dadam age beresand yek meghdar dahaneshon ro service mikonam!
> 
> Shit! To Canada ham bed bug hast? Sarma ina ro mikoshe! Albate Detroit ham sarde, vali sarmaee ke ina ro mikoshe bayad long exposure dashte bashe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY ****! ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?!


soosk, bed bug va kolan hashareha hata age parteshoon koni toye black hole ye rahi peyda mikonan zende bemoonan. Bi sharafa hameja hastan.



Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 @Abii in bande khoda ha ro toye Iran inghadr chemo goosh baste negah dashtan ke yaghe baz mibinan hashai mishan lol! WTF.


lol fekr konam alan age inaro bendazi to ye khiaboon invare aab enghad hashari mishan ke ta shab hamashono be jorme tajavoz bayad az kafe zendan jam kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> khob alan rape hame jaie donya jorme tebghe ghanun, vali farze mesal chera tuie swiss amare rape kamtar az U.S hast? in bar migarde be farhange mardom be nazaram. ghanun ham tasir dare, vali in raftare mardom hast ke be ghanun mafhum mibakhshe. shoma begu cheragh ghermez rad nasho, on vaght hame rad mishan, inja dg ghanun yani kashk, jelosh ro ham nemishe gereft.


Dalilesh sadast. Tozihe tajavoz fargh dare to kheily az kehvara. Age be ye mard ya zan bedoone ejaze dast bezani, mitoone tajavoz hesab she. Vase hamin to bazi az keshvaraye gharbi amaar bala benazar mirese. Dar zemn corruption taghriban sefre. Age yeki report kone ye chiziro hamishe peygiri mishe. 

Age tozihe tajavoz to Iran yeki bood ba Canada/USA/EU va tak take shekayata peygiri mishod, va zan=mard, amaare tajavoz to Iran 10000000:1 bood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine said:


> اول اینکه ساعت توی اون آیه به معنی قیامت هست، نه زمان، ثانیا با در اوردن حروف ابجد برای هر ترکیب دلخواهی از کلمات قرآن میشه هزار جور قصه ساخت. معمولا این جور حرفا به جای اینکه باعث جذب افراد به دین بشه باعث مضحکه شدن دین و حتی فرارشون میشه.




اولا "السَّاعَة" به تنهایی میشه تایم یا زمان اما معنیش در این آیه و سوره، زمانِ قیامت است.
ثانیا، اینکه ما با حساب کردن ارزش ابجدی عبارت "زمان شکافته شدن ماه" به 1390 می رسیم اشاره ای است از خداوند تا ایمانمون محکمتر بشه.

ثالثا در چند آیه ی بعد از زندگی دنیوی صحبت میشه... سپس رخدادهای قیامت. یعنی زمان شکافته شدن ماه در نزدیکی زمان قیامت است نه خود قیامت.
""قيامت نزديك شده و ماه از هم شكافت

ورابعا قیامت دو گونه است صغری و کبری. صغری زمان ظهور و کبری پایان دنیا وروز محشر است.


آقا آرین این هم یک معجزه ی دیگر از قرآن مجید در همین باب است:
در آیه ی 57 سوره مریم 19 آمده
""و او را به مکانى بلند ارتقا داديم
*اسپوتنیک-۱* اولین ماهواره ای بود که در سال 1957 توسط بشر از زمین به فضا فرستاده شد.


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

Baba Amrika che khabare? Har rooz vazesh dare kharab tar mishe engar.

Coulter: Any growing interest in soccer a sign of nation's moral decay

I've held off on writing about soccer for a decade — or about the length of the average soccer game — so as not to offend anyone. But enough is enough. Any growing interest in soccer can only be a sign of the nation's moral decay.

• Individual achievement is not a big factor in soccer. In a real sport, players fumble passes, throw bricks and drop fly balls — all in front of a crowd. When baseball players strike out, they're standing alone at the plate. But there's also individual glory in home runs, touchdowns and slam-dunks.
In soccer, the blame is dispersed and almost no one scores anyway. There are no heroes, no losers, no accountability, and no child's fragile self-esteem is bruised. There's a reason perpetually alarmed women are called "soccer moms," not "football moms."
Do they even have MVPs in soccer? Everyone just runs up and down the field and, every once in a while, a ball accidentally goes in. That's when we're supposed to go wild. I'm already asleep.

• Liberal moms like soccer because it's a sport in which athletic talent finds so little expression that girls can play with boys. No serious sport is co-ed, even at the kindergarten level.

• No other "sport" ends in as many scoreless ties as soccer. This was an actual marquee sign by the freeway in Long Beach, California, about a World Cup game last week: "2nd period, 11 minutes left, score: 0:0." Two hours later, another World Cup game was on the same screen: "1st period, 8 minutes left, score: 0:0." If Michael Jackson had treated his chronic insomnia with a tape of Argentina vs. Brazil instead of Propofol, he'd still be alive, although bored.

Even in football, by which I mean football, there are very few scoreless ties — and it's a lot harder to score when a half-dozen 300-pound bruisers are trying to crush you.
• The prospect of either personal humiliation or major injury is required to count as a sport. Most sports are sublimated warfare. As Lady Thatcher reportedly said after Germany had beaten England in some major soccer game: Don't worry. After all, twice in this century we beat them at their national game.

Baseball and basketball present a constant threat of personal disgrace. In hockey, there are three or four fights a game — and it's not a stroll on beach to be on ice with a puck flying around at 100 miles per hour. After a football game, ambulances carry off the wounded. After a soccer game, every player gets a ribbon and a juice box.

• You can't use your hands in soccer. (Thus eliminating the danger of having to catch a fly ball.) What sets man apart from the lesser beasts, besides a soul, is that we have opposable thumbs. Our hands can hold things. Here's a great idea: Let's create a game where you're not allowed to use them!

• I resent the force-fed aspect of soccer. The same people trying to push soccer on Americans are the ones demanding that we love HBO's "Girls," light-rail, Beyonce and Hillary Clinton. The number of New York Times articles claiming soccer is "catching on" is exceeded only by the ones pretending women's basketball is fascinating.

I note that we don't have to be endlessly told how exciting football is.

• It's foreign. In fact, that's the precise reason the Times is constantly hectoring Americans to love soccer. One group of sports fans with whom soccer is not "catching on" at all, is African-Americans. They remain distinctly unimpressed by the fact that the French like it.

• Soccer is like the metric system, which liberals also adore because it's European. Naturally, the metric system emerged from the French Revolution, during the brief intervals when they weren't committing mass murder by guillotine.

Despite being subjected to Chinese-style brainwashing in the public schools to use centimeters and Celsius, ask any American for the temperature, and he'll say something like "70 degrees." Ask how far Boston is from New York City, he'll say it's about 200 miles.

Liberals get angry and tell us that the metric system is more "rational" than the measurements everyone understands. This is ridiculous. An inch is the width of a man's thumb, a foot the length of his foot, a yard the length of his belt. That's easy to visualize. How do you visualize 147.2 centimeters?

• Soccer is not "catching on." Headlines this week proclaimed "Record U.S. ratings for World Cup," and we had to hear — again about the "growing popularity of soccer in the United States."

The USA-Portugal game was the blockbuster match, garnering 18.2 million viewers on ESPN. This beat the second-most watched soccer game ever: The 1999 Women's World Cup final (USA vs. China) on ABC. (In soccer, the women's games are as thrilling as the men's.)

Run-of-the-mill, regular-season Sunday Night Football games average more than 20 million viewers; NFL playoff games get 30 to 40 million viewers; and this year's Super Bowl had 111.5 million viewers.

Remember when the media tried to foist British soccer star David Beckham and his permanently camera-ready wife on us a few years ago? Their arrival in America was heralded with 24-7 news coverage. That lasted about two days. Ratings tanked. No one cared.

If more "Americans" are watching soccer today, it's only because of the demographic switch effected by Teddy Kennedy's 1965 immigration law. I promise you: No American whose great-grandfather was born here is watching soccer. One can only hope that, in addition to learning English, these new Americans will drop their soccer fetish with time.

http://www.clarionledger.com/story/o...ecay/11372137/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Albatteh, nevisande ye in maghaaleh, sher va ver kam nagofteh, vali nazar e man in hast:
1)ba inke football, varzesh e *** va sheri hast, kaamelan movaafegham.
2)football kamelan overrated hast.
3)ba inke football tou amrica binande daareh, movaafegh nistam, vali hamoun te'daad e kam e binande ziyaad shodeh.
4)system e immigration ahmaghaaneh hast, dalilesh ham democrat ha hastand ke doust daarand tarafdaar haye mexici al-asl eshoun ziyaad besheh.




Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Baba Amrika che khabare? Har rooz vazesh dare kharab tar mishe engar.
> 
> Coulter: Any growing interest in soccer a sign of nation's moral decay
> 
> I've held off on writing about soccer for a decade — or about the length of the average soccer game — so as not to offend anyone. But enough is enough. Any growing interest in soccer can only be a sign of the nation's moral decay.
> 
> • Individual achievement is not a big factor in soccer. In a real sport, players fumble passes, throw bricks and drop fly balls — all in front of a crowd. When baseball players strike out, they're standing alone at the plate. But there's also individual glory in home runs, touchdowns and slam-dunks.
> In soccer, the blame is dispersed and almost no one scores anyway. There are no heroes, no losers, no accountability, and no child's fragile self-esteem is bruised. There's a reason perpetually alarmed women are called "soccer moms," not "football moms."
> Do they even have MVPs in soccer? Everyone just runs up and down the field and, every once in a while, a ball accidentally goes in. That's when we're supposed to go wild. I'm already asleep.
> 
> • Liberal moms like soccer because it's a sport in which athletic talent finds so little expression that girls can play with boys. No serious sport is co-ed, even at the kindergarten level.
> 
> • No other "sport" ends in as many scoreless ties as soccer. This was an actual marquee sign by the freeway in Long Beach, California, about a World Cup game last week: "2nd period, 11 minutes left, score: 0:0." Two hours later, another World Cup game was on the same screen: "1st period, 8 minutes left, score: 0:0." If Michael Jackson had treated his chronic insomnia with a tape of Argentina vs. Brazil instead of Propofol, he'd still be alive, although bored.
> 
> Even in football, by which I mean football, there are very few scoreless ties — and it's a lot harder to score when a half-dozen 300-pound bruisers are trying to crush you.
> • The prospect of either personal humiliation or major injury is required to count as a sport. Most sports are sublimated warfare. As Lady Thatcher reportedly said after Germany had beaten England in some major soccer game: Don't worry. After all, twice in this century we beat them at their national game.
> 
> Baseball and basketball present a constant threat of personal disgrace. In hockey, there are three or four fights a game — and it's not a stroll on beach to be on ice with a puck flying around at 100 miles per hour. After a football game, ambulances carry off the wounded. After a soccer game, every player gets a ribbon and a juice box.
> 
> • You can't use your hands in soccer. (Thus eliminating the danger of having to catch a fly ball.) What sets man apart from the lesser beasts, besides a soul, is that we have opposable thumbs. Our hands can hold things. Here's a great idea: Let's create a game where you're not allowed to use them!
> 
> • I resent the force-fed aspect of soccer. The same people trying to push soccer on Americans are the ones demanding that we love HBO's "Girls," light-rail, Beyonce and Hillary Clinton. The number of New York Times articles claiming soccer is "catching on" is exceeded only by the ones pretending women's basketball is fascinating.
> 
> I note that we don't have to be endlessly told how exciting football is.
> 
> • It's foreign. In fact, that's the precise reason the Times is constantly hectoring Americans to love soccer. One group of sports fans with whom soccer is not "catching on" at all, is African-Americans. They remain distinctly unimpressed by the fact that the French like it.
> 
> • Soccer is like the metric system, which liberals also adore because it's European. Naturally, the metric system emerged from the French Revolution, during the brief intervals when they weren't committing mass murder by guillotine.
> 
> Despite being subjected to Chinese-style brainwashing in the public schools to use centimeters and Celsius, ask any American for the temperature, and he'll say something like "70 degrees." Ask how far Boston is from New York City, he'll say it's about 200 miles.
> 
> Liberals get angry and tell us that the metric system is more "rational" than the measurements everyone understands. This is ridiculous. An inch is the width of a man's thumb, a foot the length of his foot, a yard the length of his belt. That's easy to visualize. How do you visualize 147.2 centimeters?
> 
> • Soccer is not "catching on." Headlines this week proclaimed "Record U.S. ratings for World Cup," and we had to hear — again about the "growing popularity of soccer in the United States."
> 
> The USA-Portugal game was the blockbuster match, garnering 18.2 million viewers on ESPN. This beat the second-most watched soccer game ever: The 1999 Women's World Cup final (USA vs. China) on ABC. (In soccer, the women's games are as thrilling as the men's.)
> 
> Run-of-the-mill, regular-season Sunday Night Football games average more than 20 million viewers; NFL playoff games get 30 to 40 million viewers; and this year's Super Bowl had 111.5 million viewers.
> 
> Remember when the media tried to foist British soccer star David Beckham and his permanently camera-ready wife on us a few years ago? Their arrival in America was heralded with 24-7 news coverage. That lasted about two days. Ratings tanked. No one cared.
> 
> If more "Americans" are watching soccer today, it's only because of the demographic switch effected by Teddy Kennedy's 1965 immigration law. I promise you: No American whose great-grandfather was born here is watching soccer. One can only hope that, in addition to learning English, these new Americans will drop their soccer fetish with time.
> 
> http://www.clarionledger.com/story/o...ecay/11372137/


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> I was really nervous at first and was worried whether the patient was gonna let me perform it at all.
> Many of them want experienced doctors to do the procedure because if you hit the vertebra its gonna hurt really bad.
> 
> But I got the best patient ever. She was really kind and wanted me to do it to learn. It was also a skinny patient.
> So you could see the spine very clearly and palpate the processes easy.
> And she didnt complain much of pain. I didnt use local anasthesia either.
> Felt really good to have done it for the first time.


Good for u bro .

U can never expect to see such patients here back in the homeland .
Hame be fekr khodeshoonan . Man alan ta 4 mah dige stager hastam . Nemidoonam equivalent een be system shoma mishe chi , ye chizi too maye haye pre-interni hast .

alan mardom be cheshme parastar be ma negah mikonan 

Well done . I may also try to apply in US or EU for surgical residancy if I fail here . I am not sure yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 @Abii in bande khoda ha ro toye Iran inghadr chemo goosh baste negah dashtan ke yaghe baz mibinan hashai mishan lol! WTF.


osgol ooni ke hashari hast toee ke sobh ta shab dari noon mikeshi rooye shisheye asal va shaba dasti moadelato hal mikoni, na in bandehaye khoda tooye iran.
tooye in sahne va ba in veri ke zadi maloom mishe adame kamelan bi janbe ee hasti



Militant Atheist said:


> Bebin aziz inke zan bayad khodesho bepooshone yani marde mosalmoon be rahati tahrik mishe. Yek musalmoon mage nabayad willpower dashte bashe? Yani mane "kafar bikhoda" willpoweram az willpower yek musalmoon khoda doost bishtare?
> In aghideee ke hijab jeloye rape ro migie aslan khodesh yek contradiction-e bozorge.
> Nemishe haji. nemishe veletoon konim mizanim keshvaro kolan nabood mikonid. Make biroonim vali harjaye donya ke berim mizanan ke birthplace: Iran, pas nemishe khodemoon ro az iran joda konim. Yani khatahaye yek edeee daman gir maham khahad shod.


age bi adab boodam migoftam ...s o sher nagoo haji, amma choon adab dasto paye maro baste be in jomle ektefa mikonam ke jafang nagoo pesaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Islam shall be the winner said:


> osgol ooni ke hashari hast toee ke sobh* ta shab dari noon mikeshi rooye shisheye asal va shaba dasti moadelato* hal mikoni, na in bandehaye khoda tooye iran.
> tooye in sahne va ba in veri ke zadi maloom mishe adame kamelan bi janbe ee hasti



In yani chi?! Man motevajeh nemisham. 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> age bi adab boodam migoftam ...s o sher nagoo haji, amma choon adab dasto paye maro baste be in jomle ektefa mikonam ke jafang nagoo pesaram



vaghiate, hala khasti baham bahs mikonim. albate man font farsi bayad nasb konam chon nemitoonam intoori type konam adat nadaram.

خوب نصب شد. این مناظره لزوما بین من و هامان نیست، کس دیگه هم خواست می تونه شرکت کنه اگر دیدم که جواب ها نظر من را منعکس می کنند که من پاسخی نمی دم، ولی اگر دیدم که نیاز به توضیح بیشتر بود پاسخ می دم. 
در هر صورت اولین سوال من اینه: شما که معتقدید که خالق این جهان را آفریده و برای هرگونه شکل پیچیده از "آفرینش" دنبال خالق می گردید باید بگید که چه کسی خود این خالق را آفریده؟ یک خالق که توانایی خلق آفرینش چیزی به پیچدگی حیات و به گستردگی کائنات را داره خود باید خیلی پیچده باشه و نیاز به خالق داشته باشه! خواهشا با جواب های شبه علمی که "خدا خارج از زمان است" و غیره جواب ندید که هیچ معنایی نداره!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> در هر صورت اولین سوال من اینه: شما که معتقدید که خالق این جهان را آفریده و برای هرگونه شکل پیچیده از "آفرینش" دنبال خالق می گردید باید بگید که چه کسی خود این خالق را آفریده؟ یک خالق که توانایی خلق آفرینش چیزی به پیچدگی حیات و به گستردگی کائنات را داره خود باید خیلی پیچده باشه و نیاز به خالق داشته باشه! خواهشا با جواب های شبه علمی که "خدا خارج از زمان است" و غیره جواب ندید که هیچ معنایی نداره!


aha  hala shod 

vaisa ta barat tozih bedam : man az yek borhan be esme " امکان و و جوب" ta akhare monazeramoon estefade mikonam . chon nyek borhan besiar mohkam hast ke ta hala natoonestan radesh konan va faghat ba safsate az roosh rad mishan .

avalin nokte ine ke bein "موجود" va "وجود" fargh ziadi hast . ma baraye esbat mojood be dalil eyni niaz darim ama esbat vojood ba mantegh hast na dalil eyni .

shoma vase man yek dalil eyni biar k khala'a vojood dare  nemishe dige ..... khoda ham didani nist , va bayad be asare vojoodesh negah konim .

shoma dari az yeki az ghadimi tarin va bi arzesh tarin dalil haye atheist ha estefade mikoni ke kheyli vaght pish ba dalil va mantegh rad shode .

LOOP dar riaziat batel hast . yani nemishe een mantegho biari , chon az nazar riazi batel mishe , az nazare mantegh bi arzeshe !!!

yek mesal dige miaram az hamin no'ie ke shoma avordi :

مگه خدا قدرتمند ترین وجود نیست ؟ پس به خدا بگین یک سنگ بسازه که خودشم نتونه بلندش کنه !!

gozare haie mesle een va ooni ke shoma avordin az nazar mantegh va riazi batel hastan .

belakhare ye vojood bi hamta bayad khalegh hame chi bashe .

=================

harvaght ina ru khat be khat va ba mantegh javab dadi taze vared bahs asli mishim .

albate bezar bahs biologic ru ham pish bekesham ( chon shoma ke atheist hasti hatman az hame lahaz adam vojood khoda ru bar resi kardi dige  arvah domet  jK )

be fargasht eteghad dari ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> n yani chi?! Man motevajeh nemisham.


I was trying to insult you, either you are an osgol or you are really a polite dude, and in either case I would say I am kinda interested, former shows the purity and the latter represents the margin of threshold.
بیا و بیخیال این مفهوم وجود و یا عدم وجود خدا شو
همه ی ما می دونیم چه برای اونایی که می خوان خداپرست بشن و چه اونایی که نه، به اندازه ی کافی متون و مراجع علمی با یه سرچ ساده توی گوگل قابل حصوله پس بحثای چرت و پرت ما فقط وراجی محسوب می شه
اما حالا در مورد سوالت :
اونجا جناب عالی دو تا سوال رو مطرح کردی
1) آیا خالقی هست
2) این خالق رو کی آفریده
مشخص کن سوالت کدومه ما سعی می کنیم در حد خودمون یه چرت و پرتی سر هم کنیم
But an advise for every dude here, today even we can't say if 2 plus 1 equals 3 or not? how are you gonna verify the existence of the creator on the paper?
You may say f..ck mullahs or Akhounds, and I won't gonna defend or object it, but don't let it be "A curious case of Friedrich Nietzsche" for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> rast migi vali bara ma farghi nadare dar har hal dandoonashoono mikeshim teflia pool nadaran dige , az jan gozashte hastand. fek konam asle vajheye "dahanet servis" be daneshkade ma bargard


haha 

are dandoon pezeshki ham bad bakhti khodesho dare . gofti shahrivar oloom paye dari ? hanooz zoode jav gir nashi beri az alan bekhooni ha 

2 hafte kafishe . jeddi migam . makhsoosan shoma ye anatomy saro gardan bekhooni hamasho mizani 

dandoon = anatomy saro gardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

rahi2357 said:


> come oooooooooooooooooooon!!! hanooz vel kon nisti shoma?  ye modat ke asheghe 500 shode boodi choon avatoresh akse ye zan bood hala ham ke...



man ke chizi nagoftam ke , vali in esrailie man shart mibandam zane / dokhtare , assan az harf zadanesh maloome , in pakestania papeyesh shodan , hey migoft : iish velam konin ,  be ma ke chizi naresid vali hadeaghal ye kam khandidim

Khodesham goft chikarast : border police beit o l moghadase yani vaymiste oon bala ba lebase nezami baraye felestinia figoor migire , badbakht felestinia , ooniam ke too avataresh hast hatman dokhtar khalei chizie ke ikbire in barash tabligh mikone tu internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


>


What is this about, the stylish sandals of Isis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> What is this about, the stylish sandals of Isis?


Partly about their Sandals, their stylish symbol. sandals and isis are inseparable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Partly about their Sandals, their stylish symbol. sandals and isis are inseparable.


lol, but they still managed to overrun Mosul with these Sandals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> lol, but they still managed to overrun Mosul with these Sandals.



Perhaps most armies in the world will consider to equip their forces with latest sandals then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Perhaps most armies in the world will consider to equip their forces with latest sandals then.


Isis Saldals™, your best friend in desert combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Isis Saldals™, your best friend in desert combat.



Equipped with speakers chanting "Allahu Akbar" automatically when it detects an enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

حتما لینک زیر رو مشاهده کنید بی نهایت شگفت انگیز است.

قرآن و علوم تجربي - معجزه آهن در قرآن
‫


وَأَنْزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاس .الحدید (آهن)57 آیه 25

و ما آهن را فرو فرستادیم که در آن نیرویی است سخت و سودهایی برای انسان ها.


وزن اتمی آهن 57 می باشد. عدد اتمی آهن نیز 26 است و آیه ی آهن با احتساب "بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم" اول سوره ، 26 امین آیه می باشد.
همچنین ارزش ابجدی کلمه ی "حدید" 26 می باشد.

.

حال وارد بحثی پیچیده تر می شویم :


*(لطفا برای مشاهده ی صحیح وارد لینک بالا بشین)*

عدد جرمی : به مجموع تعداد پروتون ها و نوترون های هر اتم گفته می شود.


ابزوتوپ :به اتم هایی از یک عنصر که فقط جرم های متفاوت دارند، گفته می شود.


یون : هر ذره ای که دارای بار الکتریکی مثبت یا منفی باشد.


سومین انرژی یونیزاسیون : مقدار انرژی لازم برای جدا کردن سومین الکترون از اتم است که معمولاً با واحد کیلو ژول بر مول بیان می شود.


آهن در قرآن :عنصر آهن در علوم تجربی با علامت اختصاری Fe نشان داده میشود و دارای 26 پروتون و 26 الکترون است. البته تعدادی نوترون نیز دارد.


در عربی به آهن، « حدید » گفته می شود که به حروف ابجد معادل 26 است.


حدید ( به حروف ابجد ) ح : 8 د:4 ی :10 د:4 جمع آن ها 26


در عین حال، 26 عدد اتمی آهن است و بیانگر تعداد پروتون های هسته ای اتم آهن است و تعداد الکترونهای موجود در اتم آهن. تعداد پروتون ها = 26 و تعداد الکترون ها = 26

هم چنین سوره ی الحدید، سوره ی شماره 57 قرآن است و 57 عدد جرمی یکی از ایزوتوپ های پایدار آهن است.


حال اگر 57 ( شماره سوره حدید و عدد جرمی آهن ) را از 26 ( حدید به حروف ابجد و عدد اتمی آهن ) کم کنیم به عدد 31 خواهیم رسید :31 =26-57


و 31 تعداد نوترون ها در ایزوتوپ آهن با عدد جرمی 57 است.


کلمه ی آهن در آیه 25 از سوره 57 قرار دارد و تعداد کل آیه ها در سوره حدید برابر 29 است. اگر این دو را از هم کم کنیم ، 4 =25-29


1- عدد 4 تعداد ایزوتوپ های پایدار آهن است. 2- هم چنین عدد 4، تعداد لایه های اصلی الکترونی در اتم آهن است.


انرژی یونیزاسیون آهن:برابر با 2957 کیلوژول بر مول است.


اگر 29 ( تعداد آیه های سوره حدید ) و 57 ( شماره سوره حدید ) را به دنبال هم بیاوریم، به سومین انرژی یونیزاسیون آهن ( ۲۹۵۷ کیلو ژول بر مول ) خواهیم رسید یعنی برای جدا کردن سومین الکترون آهن و رسیدن به یون پایدار آهن، مقدار *2957* کیلو ژول بر مول انرژی لازم است


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=921910571168072

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

Serpentine said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=921910571168072



haha only in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 787B

Serpentine said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=921910571168072



kheyli dokhtar iraniya dorezamooneh khayli nafam an, feghat fekr ghiyafeheshun wa pool hastan. ina baseh pesara mesle ma sakht hast...


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=921910571168072





Life is sad and fu.cked up here .


----------



## MOHSENAM

@787B

Oh yea , New member, Welcome.
-------------------------------------------------
دوستای عزیز من اگه چند وقته زیاد نمیام دلیل دارم
اولا که انگشت کوچیک دستم تو والیبال در رفته.
دوما چند روزی مسافرت بودم.
سوما ماه رمضان هست و زیاد حوصله ندارم انشالله به زودی فعال میشم و با هر کی خواست کلی صحبت می کنیم.



S00R3NA said:


> Life is sad and fu.cked up here .




سلام خوبی ؟ طاعات عبادات قبول.
قبول دارم زندگی تو ایران و تهران کسل کنندس آدم واقعا نمیدونه کجای تهران بره بگرده...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> دوستای عزیز من اگه چند وقته زیاد نمیام دلیل دارم
> اولا که انگشت کوچیک دستم تو والیبال در رفته.
> دوما چند روزی مسافرت بودم.
> سوما ماه رمضان هست و زیاد حوصله ندارم انشالله به زودی فعال میشم و با هر کی خواست کلی صحبت می کنیم.
> 
> .


Negaran nabash, kesi delesh vasat tang nashode Mohsen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> *1- avalin nokte ine ke bein "موجود" va "وجود" fargh ziadi hast . ma baraye esbat mojood be dalil eyni niaz darim ama esbat vojood ba mantegh hast na dalil eyni .*
> 
> *2- shoma vase man yek dalil eyni biar k khala'a vojood dare  nemishe dige ..... khoda ham didani nist , va bayad be asare vojoodesh negah konim .*
> 
> *3- shoma dari az yeki az ghadimi tarin va bi arzesh tarin dalil haye atheist ha estefade mikoni ke kheyli vaght pish ba dalil va mantegh rad shode .*
> 
> LOOP dar riaziat batel hast . yani nemishe een mantegho biari , chon az nazar riazi batel mishe , az nazare mantegh bi arzeshe !!!
> 
> yek mesal dige miaram az hamin no'ie ke shoma avordi :
> 
> *4- مگه خدا قدرتمند ترین وجود نیست ؟ پس به خدا بگین یک سنگ بسازه که خودشم نتونه بلندش کنه !!*
> 
> *5- gozare haie mesle een va ooni ke shoma avordin az nazar mantegh va riazi batel hastan .*
> 
> belakhare ye vojood bi hamta bayad khalegh hame chi bashe .
> 
> =================
> 
> *6- harvaght ina ru khat be khat va ba mantegh javab dadi taze vared bahs asli mishim .*
> 
> albate bezar bahs biologic ru ham pish bekesham ( chon shoma ke atheist hasti hatman az hame lahaz adam vojood khoda ru bar resi kardi dige  arvah domet  jK )
> 
> *7- be fargasht eteghad dari ?*



@Islam shall be the winner

حاجی من عادت نداره فینگلیش بخونم. اگر میشه لطف کن با خط فارسی بنویس دمت گرم.

1- ببین دوست عزیز، شما داری این مساله رو فلسفی می کنی، من از نکته نظر بیولوژی و فیزیک دارم صحبت می کنم. مشکل اینه که شما می خواهی برای همه چیز علل و معلول تعریف کنی و می خوای از منطق برای جواب گرفتن استفاده کنی! مشکل شما هم همینه، فیزیک در واقع یک سری قوانین اطراف ما هستند که به ما کمک می کنند دنیا را بهتر بفهمیم، این قوانین تابع منطق نیستند و نمی توانید با دلیل و برهان به آن پاسخ بدید. حالا برگردیم به فیزیک، ببین قوانین بنیادی فیزیک خودشون در سراسر کائنات یکسان نیستند!! (البته عده ای این را قبول ندارند) قبلا خلاف این تصور می شد. این به این معنیه که حتی قوانین که به شناخت جهان اطراف ما کمک می کنند خود تابع عوامل دیگری هستند که هنوز ما آنها را نمی فهمیم! حالا شما تصور کن که بخواهی با دلیل و برهان این قوانین را توجیه کنی! چنین چیزی ممکن نیست.

ولی برخلاف دین که سعی می کنه تمام علل و مسائل را به یک خدای عالم ارتباط بده، داشمندان، اللخصوص فیزیکدانان با تعریف تئوری های تازه و مطالعه بر تئوری های همکارانشان سعی به اثبات مسائل برمی آیند. مثلا یک تئوریسین فیزیک با سالها مطالعه نظریه خود را ارائه می ده، سالها بعد فیزیکدانان تجربی تئوری آنها رامورد آزمایش قرار داده و سپس استنباط می کنند که تئوری آیا اثبات شده یا خیر. اینها پس از صدها هزار ساعت تلاش دانشمندان حوزه های متفاوت به نتیجه می رسد.

در مورد علوم زیستی، خدا رو شکر تا آن زمانی که ما ایران درس می خوندیم هنوز نظریه تکامل در این تدریس می شد پس امیدوارم حداقل با تکامل مشکلی نداشته باشی. چون تکامل بر خلاف فیزیک نیاز نداره که شما در مورد فیزیک اطلاعات زیادی داشته باشید تا متوجه اش بشید. سنگواره ها، آزمایش های تجربی و غیره.... همه از شواهد محکم نظریه تکامل و نفی تئوری های دینی است.

2- ببین دوست عزیز، شما لطف کن که کتاب های آسمانی مختلف را بخون. در این کتاب ها به میزانی اشتباهات وجود داره که در کل "آسمانی" بودن آنها را زیر سوال می بره. چرا که خدایی که بسیار آگاه، بسیار پرقدرت و بسیار دوستدار بندگانش هست حتما نمی توانسته که چنین اشتباهاتی را مرتکب شود. برای درک اشتباهات قرآن به لینک زیر مراجع کن لطفا.

Some Logical Fallacies Dealt With In The Qur'an

به لینک که مراجع کنی می بینی که مسلمانان با درک مشکلات در قران در صدد ارائه توضیح آمدند! حال انکه اگر کتاب واقع آسمانی باشه باید طوری نوشته بشه که Open to interpretation نباشه! شما حتی اگر اون نکته نظرات از دید مسلمانان هم بخونی جالب خواهد بود واست!

3- من از شما آسانترین سوال یک آتیست را پرسیدم. می خواستم ببینم که از چه بعدی می خواهی جواب بدی.

4- این یعنی چی؟ شما دارید می گید که هر خالقی باید یک مخلوقی باید داشته باشه! من دارم می گم پس خالق خدا کیه؟

5- جدا؟ من هیچ مشکل ریاضی درش نمی بینم. شما دارید از یک پارادوکس صحبت می کنید. می گید: هر خالقی مخلوق داره! پس خالق خدا کیه؟ این خودش یک پارادوکس بزرگه!

6- برای فیزیک گفتم که منطق صدق نمی کنه! برای زیست شناسی هم که به شواهد نگاه کن. به گراند کنیون نگاه کن، به سنگواره های باقی مانده از دایناسورها نگاه کن، به رسیستند بیلدآپ و ادپشن حشرات نگاه کن و غیره...

7- مسلما به تکامل اعتقاد دارم. شما هم باید داشته باشی چون داری پزشکی می خونی!!


----------



## Militant Atheist

Serpentine said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=921910571168072



Rast mige. Albate in toye Iran tanha nist, toye America ham kheyli ha look down on you if you do plastic surgery!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Rast mige. Albate in toye Iran tanha nist, toye America ham kheyli ha look down on you if you do plastic surgery!


Dalilesh vaazeh hast. baraaye inke be tor e normal, kasi tou amrica niyaaz nemibineh ke plastic surgery bekoneh. ghaaleb e dokhtar ha ke white ham hastand, ke already khoshgel hastand, baraaye maa baghi ham ghaziyeh ye chehreh kam tar mohem hast. chon bar khalaaf e Iran ke hameh chiz az ham jodaast va zanha faghat yek sourateshoun ra be tor e azad dar ekhtiyaar daarand, dar amrica, zan aazaad hast va mahdoudiyati nadaareh. be alaave, bar khalaaf e Iran, dar amrica, dating oun ghadr ghaziye ye ajib va gharibi nist, va afraad ba afraad e mokhtalef date mikonand. tou Iran, chon hameh chiz az did e abzaari be zan, va ezdevaaj e Irani = Kharid va foroush e dokhtar, dokhtar sa'y mikoneh ke az hamin souratesh ra roush kaar bekone, be onvaan e yek sarmaayeh. bar khalaaf e dokhtar haye amricayi, dokhtar haye irani ham ghaleban ya sabzeh hastand ya form e sourateshoun jaaleb nist, ke in ham niyaaz be plastic surgery ra ziyaad mikoneh.



MOHSENAM said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> با اینهمه معجزه که من اینجا گذاشتم هنوز به وجود خدا اعتقاد نداری؟
> اگر احیانا جوابتو ندادم ببخشید چون یکی داره میاد دنبالم بید برم جایی.


man ham baraat yek mo'jezeh gozaashtam, chera be man imaan nemiyaari? 



MOHSENAM said:


> قبول دارم زندگی تو ایران و تهران کسل کنندس آدم واقعا نمیدونه کجای تهران بره بگرده...



Che jour jaahaayi ra doust daari begardi, va che ghadr mikhaay kharj bekoni?
age mikhaay ke khaanevagi tafrih bekoni va kam kharj, mitouni beri baam e tehran, ya farahzad, va darakeh. taraf e roudkhouneh karaj va lavasoun ham baagh ziyaad dor va bar e roudkhouneh ha hast ke jaahaaye khoubi hastand. ageh mikhaay kharj bekoni, ke option haat bishtar misheh. mitouni beri aab'ali, ya shemshak ,va ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @Islam shall be the winner
> 
> حاجی من عادت نداره فینگلیش بخونم. اگر میشه لطف کن با خط فارسی بنویس دمت گرم.
> 
> 1- ببین دوست عزیز، شما داری این مساله رو فلسفی می کنی، من از نکته نظر بیولوژی و فیزیک دارم صحبت می کنم. مشکل اینه که شما می خواهی برای همه چیز علل و معلول تعریف کنی و می خوای از منطق برای جواب گرفتن استفاده کنی! مشکل شما هم همینه، فیزیک در واقع یک سری قوانین اطراف ما هستند که به ما کمک می کنند دنیا را بهتر بفهمیم، این قوانین تابع منطق نیستند و نمی توانید با دلیل و برهان به آن پاسخ بدید. حالا برگردیم به فیزیک، ببین قوانین بنیادی فیزیک خودشون در سراسر کائنات یکسان نیستند!! (البته عده ای این را قبول ندارند) قبلا خلاف این تصور می شد. این به این معنیه که حتی قوانین که به شناخت جهان اطراف ما کمک می کنند خود تابع عوامل دیگری هستند که هنوز ما آنها را نمی فهمیم! حالا شما تصور کن که بخواهی با دلیل و برهان این قوانین را توجیه کنی! چنین چیزی ممکن نیست.
> 
> ولی برخلاف دین که سعی می کنه تمام علل و مسائل را به یک خدای عالم ارتباط بده، داشمندان، اللخصوص فیزیکدانان با تعریف تئوری های تازه و مطالعه بر تئوری های همکارانشان سعی به اثبات مسائل برمی آیند. مثلا یک تئوریسین فیزیک با سالها مطالعه نظریه خود را ارائه می ده، سالها بعد فیزیکدانان تجربی تئوری آنها رامورد آزمایش قرار داده و سپس استنباط می کنند که تئوری آیا اثبات شده یا خیر. اینها پس از صدها هزار ساعت تلاش دانشمندان حوزه های متفاوت به نتیجه می رسد.
> 
> در مورد علوم زیستی، خدا رو شکر تا آن زمانی که ما ایران درس می خوندیم هنوز نظریه تکامل در این تدریس می شد پس امیدوارم حداقل با تکامل مشکلی نداشته باشی. چون تکامل بر خلاف فیزیک نیاز نداره که شما در مورد فیزیک اطلاعات زیادی داشته باشید تا متوجه اش بشید. سنگواره ها، آزمایش های تجربی و غیره.... همه از شواهد محکم نظریه تکامل و نفی تئوری های دینی است.
> 
> 2- ببین دوست عزیز، شما لطف کن که کتاب های آسمانی مختلف را بخون. در این کتاب ها به میزانی اشتباهات وجود داره که در کل "آسمانی" بودن آنها را زیر سوال می بره. چرا که خدایی که بسیار آگاه، بسیار پرقدرت و بسیار دوستدار بندگانش هست حتما نمی توانسته که چنین اشتباهاتی را مرتکب شود. برای درک اشتباهات قرآن به لینک زیر مراجع کن لطفا.
> 
> Some Logical Fallacies Dealt With In The Qur'an
> 
> به لینک که مراجع کنی می بینی که مسلمانان با درک مشکلات در قران در صدد ارائه توضیح آمدند! حال انکه اگر کتاب واقع آسمانی باشه باید طوری نوشته بشه که Open to interpretation نباشه! شما حتی اگر اون نکته نظرات از دید مسلمانان هم بخونی جالب خواهد بود واست!
> 
> 3- من از شما آسانترین سوال یک آتیست را پرسیدم. می خواستم ببینم که از چه بعدی می خواهی جواب بدی.
> 
> 4- این یعنی چی؟ شما دارید می گید که هر خالقی باید یک مخلوقی باید داشته باشه! من دارم می گم پس خالق خدا کیه؟
> 
> 5- جدا؟ من هیچ مشکل ریاضی درش نمی بینم. شما دارید از یک پارادوکس صحبت می کنید. می گید: هر خالقی مخلوق داره! پس خالق خدا کیه؟ این خودش یک پارادوکس بزرگه!
> 
> 6- برای فیزیک گفتم که منطق صدق نمی کنه! برای زیست شناسی هم که به شواهد نگاه کن. به گراند کنیون نگاه کن، به سنگواره های باقی مانده از دایناسورها نگاه کن، به رسیستند بیلدآپ و ادپشن حشرات نگاه کن و غیره...
> 
> 7- مسلما به تکامل اعتقاد دارم. شما هم باید داشته باشی چون داری پزشکی می خونی!!



Aziz, didam ke neveshti ke fingilish doust nadaari, vali man type e farsim sefr hast va aslan keyboard e farsi ham nadaaram, ye chandin saali ham misheh ke khodam hich matn e farsi ra ke bish tar az 2-3 khat baasheh, ra type nakardam. pas man ra mo'aaf kon.  

Dar mored e Physics, be vaasete ye alaagham va te'daad e kheyli ziyaadi ke dars haye graduate e physics pass kardam, ashnaayi ye khoubi baahaash daaram. Bebiz aziz, ghavaanin e physics universal hast, va dar har jaaye universe yek tor sedgh mikoneh. ma galaxy hayi ke billions of light years az ma distance daarand ra didim, va hamin ghavaanin, masalan ghavaanin e taghyir e toul e moj dar harkat e nesbi ye ashyaa' ya ... ra didim ke yeki hastand. bar khalaaf e saaliyaan e pish(hattaa 1970s va ...), alaan theory haye physics kheyli jelo rafteh, va ma hattaa higgs boson ra ham khodemoun dorost kardim.  higgs boson zarre i hast ke tolidesh dar CERN, kheyli az theory haye physics ra be tor e tajrobi esbaat kard. in zarreh, zarreh i hast ke dar asar e interaction baahaash, particle ha jerm peyda mikonand. ya'ni ma amalan maaddeh khalgh kardim.  ammaa dar mored e bahs e mantegh va falsafeh va physics, baayad begam ke falsafeh ya'ni try kardan baraaye shenaakht e chiz hayi ke dar hoze ye physics nistand. haghighat injaast ke physics kheyli gostaresh peyda karde va amalan daareh tamoum va kaamel misheh. in be mafhoum e marg e falsafeh hast, ke ettefaaghan, hawking ham jadidan be in mozou' eshaareh kardeh. amalan, hoze haye baghi mounde az falsafeh, alaan faghat mabaahesi mesle falsafe ye akhlaagh, va in chiz ha hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> @rmi5
> salam khoobin? in yeroozi ke naboodam engar in bahse badjoori edame peyda karde harchand ravande bahsa manteghe khaasi nadareo harkas harchizi mikhad be ham rabt mide.be har hal age mayel bashio hosele dashte bashin edame bedim agaram na ke bikhial shim. faghat yeki 2ta nokte darbare poste akharam....
> 1 masaleyi nist rooye in tavafogh kardim ke jahan mokhtasate mahdoodi nadare. dar morede zaman va andaze ham hamin soalo daram inke mahdoodiati daran ya kheyr? be hich miresan ya na?
> 
> 2 darmorede inke goftin nemishe yechizi az ye dino entekhab kardo amal kardo chize digasho be delkhah anjam nadad. rastesh man yadam nemiad gofte basham che dini daram hata yadam nemiad gofte basham dini daram. ye nafar mitoone be noyi be khoda eteghad dashte basheo dini nadashte bashe pas inke chera man be shakhse az marjaee taghlid nemikonam ye amre shakhsiyeo be bahse vojood o adame vojoode khoda barnemigarde dooste aziz.
> 
> 3 man javabe morede sevomo ke kodom code (adyane yekta parasti ) doroste kodom ghalat ro ghablan ham ba oon mesale "fil dar tariki " be soorate sarbaste goftam. hame dar asl yeki hastand. ama manam inja hagh daram begam in be bahs rabti nadare choon in jomle ke chera hame dar asl yeki hastando dar far'e kheyr ye bahse jodaganast ke baz age khastin bad az bahse aval be in bahs barmigardim. felan faregh az din va harchize digeyi bahs sare ine ke khodayi vojood dare ya na.
> 
> " va albate inke chera yek khoda va na 2khoda va bishtar " bishtar az morede balayi be bahse ma marboote ke agar khahane edame bahs bashin behesh bishtar bepardazim.



Baalaam jan, mesle inke shoma dorost nagerefti ke man chi goftam. man nagoftam ke maaddeh ya zamaan ya ... na mahdoud hastand. dar mored e fazaa ham, fazaa faghat vaghti vojoud daare ke maadde ya zarreh ye haamel e meydaan daashteh baashi. joda az in fazaayi vojoud nadaareh. baraaye hamin ham in soal ke jaayi ke maaddeh nist, chi hast, soal e ghalati hast, chon ke ja(fazaa, space, ...) faghat vaghti hast ke maaddeh ya zarreh haye hammel e meydaan ounja baashand  soaalet daaraye paradox hast 
be alaaveh, mahdoud boudan, be ma'niye marz daashtan nist  masalan farz kon ke rouye yek mostatil e mahdoud baashi, oun moghe', marzet moshakhkhasan azlaa' hastand. vali vaghti ke rouye yek koreh vaaysti, hich marzi nemibini, vali ham chenaan, surface e koreh, mahdoud hast. FYI, dar mored e zamaan, zamaan ra ba yek koreh tou fazaaye mokhtalet tozih midand, ke zehn e ma, yek linear projection az oun ra dar fazaaye vaghei, ehsaas mikoneh.
midounam ke chizhayi ke goftam, fahmidanesh sakht hast, va paayeh ye physics va math mikhaad, vali az in saadeh tar vaghean nemisheh toziheshoun daad 
Baghiye ye sohbat haat ra ham fekr mikonam ke ghablan javaab daadam 



Serpentine said:


>


haalaa bekhand va maskhareh kon, vali hamin paapati ha, sarzamini bozorg tar az ordon va lobnan, va esrael combined, ra tasarrof kardand. hamin paapati ha, dovvomin shahr e araaghi ra gereftand, ke ma 6 saal, posht e dar e sevvomin shahresh mounde boudim. zamaan e hamle ye a'raab be Iran ham, Irani ha ounhaa ra be khaater e paapati boudan va nime vahshi boudaneshoun, maskhare mikardan, vali midouni ke natijeh chi shod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Militant Atheist

تمام کشورها و قومیت ها از ژاپن و چین و هند بگیر تا اروپا و حتی سرخ پوستا دین و آیین دارن و در گذشته خدا پرست بودن. مثلا ژاپنی ها یه رسم خاصی دارن که نمیدونم بهش چی میگن یه چیزی تو مایه های "شین هوا". یه روزای خاصی روزه میگیرن و عبادات های خاصی انجام میدن. چینی ها و ژاپنی ها زاهد توشون زیاد دارن یعنی کسایی که به خاطر دین از دنیا میگذرن.شاید همین الان بری ژاپن بتونی آیینشون و آدمایی که اونجا به اصطلاح مذهبی هستن رو ببینی.
توی کشورای شرق آسیا چندین دین وجود داره که همش از پرستش غسل و نماز و روزه نشات میگیره.
هندی ها هم که یا هندو هستن یا مسلمون.
هندوها بت پرستن که به جای خدا می پرستن و کلی آیین و رسوم برای خداهای مختلف خودشون دارن، مثلا نماز خودن روزه گرفتن غسل کردن و اعیادی که دارن.
کارای عبادی شون حیلی شبیه مسلموناس البته در طی چند هزار سال تحریف شده و این شکلی که ازش داریم الان میبینم تحریف هست و به بت اعتقاد دارن.

اروپایی ها که مسیحی اند و قبل از مسیحیت هم خدا پرست بودن.
دورترین نقطه ی زمین جایی یه که سرخ پوستا زندگی میکنن.سرخ چوستا کلی اعمال برای طهارت روح و پاک شدن از بدی ها انجام میدن و یکسری آداب و رسوم خاصی دارن و به روح و نیروهای مافوق بشیریت اعتقاد دارن.
یکسری آداب خاص عبادی اعتقادی و اعیاد خاصی دارن...
در بین ادیان چند تا چیز مشترکه : حجاب نماز روزه پاکی درستی اعتقاد به خدا روح آخرت و نیرو های مافوق مادی.

زرتشتی ها که به همه ی اینا کاملا اعتقاد دارن.
چینی ها و هندی ها هم طبق آیین شون به روح، زندگی بعدی بعد از این جهان (تناسخ یا آخرت) پاک کردن روح و جسم،روزه گرفتن غسل کرن و عبادت کردن اعتقاد دارن. و همشون از زمان قدیم پوشیده بودن و حجاب داشتن.
مسحیت و یهودیت وجه های مشترکی با اسلام داره.

بقیه ی ادیان هم همانطور که گفتم این چیزا بین شون هست.

در بین ادیان ابراهیمی و دین های شرق آسیا بی حجابی رو نمیتونی پیدا کنی.
ادیان ابراهیمی هر کدوم در زمانهای مختلف،مثلا یهود چند هزار قبل از اسلام نازل شده اما ظاهر بسیار مشترکی به هم دارن و از لحاظ اعتقادی هم شبیهن. همچنین برای مسیحیت و حتی زرتشتی. مثلا زرتشتی های پنج بار در روز نماز میخونن و قبل از نماز خوندن وضو می گیرن.


----------



## jammersat

از یهودی عوضی تر تو دنیا نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> تمام کشورها و قومیت ها از ژاپن و چین و هند بگیر تا اروپا و حتی سرخ پوستا دین و آیین داردن و در گدشته حدا پرست بودن. مثلا ژاپنی ها یه رسم خاصی دارن که نمیدونم بهش چی میگن یه چیزی تو مایه های "شین هوا".مثلا یه روزای خاصی روزه میگیرن و عبدات های خاصی انجام میدن. چینی ها و ژاپنی ها زاهد توشون زیاد دارن یعنی کسایی که به خاطر دین از دنیا میگذرن.شاید همین الان بری ژاپن بتونی آیینشون و آدمایی که اونجا به اصطلاح مذهبی هستن رو ببینی.
> توی کشورای شرق آسیا چندین دین وجود داره که همش از پرستش غسل و نماز و روزه نشات میگیره.
> هندی ها هم که یا هندو هستن یا مسلمون.
> هندوها بت پرستن که به جای خدا می پرستن و کلی آیین و رسوم برای خداهای مختلف خودشون دارن، مثلا نماز خودن روزه گرفتن غسل کردن و اعیادی که دارن.
> کارای.کارای عبادی شون حیلی شبیه مسلموناس البته در طی چند هزار سال تحریف شده و این شکلی که ازش داریم میبینیم الان میبینم و بت اعتقاد دارن.
> 
> اروپایی ها که مسیحی اند و قبل از مسیحیت هم خدا پرست بودن.
> دورترین نقطه ی زمین جایی یه که سرخ پوستا زندگی میکنن.سرخ چوستا کلی اعمال برای طهارت روح و پاک شدن از بدی ها انجام میدن و یکسری آداب و رسوم خاصی دارن و به روح و نیروهای مافوق بشیریت اعتقاد دارن.
> یکسری آداب خاص عبادی اعتقادی و اعیاد خاصی دارن...
> در بین ادیان چند تا چیز مشترکه : حجاب نماز روزه پاکی درستی اعتقاد به خدا روح آخرت و نیرو های مافوق مادی.
> 
> زرتشتی ها که به همه ی اینا کاملا اعتقاد دارن.
> چینی ها و هندی ها هم طبق آیین شون به روح، زندگی بعدی بعد از این جهان (تناسخ یا آخرت) پاک کردن روح و جسم،روزه گرفتن غصل کرن و عبادت کردن اعتقاد دارن. و همشون از زمان قدیم پوشیده بودن و حجاب داشتن.
> مسحیت و یهودیت وجه های مشترکی با اسلام داره.
> 
> بقیه ی ادیان هم همانطور که گفتم این چیزا بین شون هست.
> 
> در بین ادیان ابراهیمی و دین های شرق آسیا بی حجابی رو نمیتونی پیدا کنی.
> ادیان ابراهیمی هر کدوم در زمانهای مختلف،مثلا یهود چند هزار قبل از اسلام نازل شده اما ظاهر بسیار مشترکی به هم دارن و از لحاظ اعتقادی هم شبیهن. همچنین برای مسیحیت و حتی زرتشتی. مثلا زرتشتی های پنج بار در روز نماز میخونن و قبل از نماز خوندن وضو می گیرن.



Wrong!!!
chizi be esm e din(organized religion), dar shargh e asia vojoud nadaareh, inha yek seri philosophy hastand, be alaave yek seri aayin, dar ba'zi mavaared. in adyaan ham har kodoum, ba oun yeki kaamelan motefaavet va motezaad hast. shargh e asia, chizi be esm e aakherat ham nadaarand.
hattaa, din e yahoud ham, chizi be esm e aakherat, e'teghaad nadaarand, va jozve osoul e yahoudiyat nist  man yek baar ham didam ke tou yek forum e Irani, yek seri az karbaraaye mosalmoun, ke ettelaa'aateshoun az judaism, dar had e 3 jomle, bishtar nist, sa'y mikardand ke be yek member ke yahoudi, ya yahoudi al'asl boud, sar e in mozou' bahs mikardand, va har chi oun yahoudi, ya yahoudi zadeh ya ... migoft ke ma akherat nadaarim, tou maghz e in mosalmoun ha nemiraft 
dar masihiyat, sharaab dar maraasem e eshaaye rabbaani, be onvaan e khoun e masih, serve misheh, vali dar eslaam, ein alnejaasat hast. tanaaghozaat e in adyaan ba ham, kheyli vahshatnaak ziyaad hast. masalan zoroasteranism, yek din e 2 khodaayi hast, dar masihiyat, shoma taslis daarid. dar eslam yek khoda daarid. dar yahoudiyat ham ke concept e khoda, bish tar shabih e yek joke hast ta khodaayi mesle khodaaye arab ha, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

همین ابراهیم اسم زنش سارا بوده ببین چه پدر سوخته ای بوده!


----------



## rmi5

kasi on nist? 
@Militant Atheist @rahi2357 
yek baar ham ke ma ba'd az 2 rouz, on shodim, hich kas on nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

همه رفتن والیبال بازی کنن تو ماهه مبارک برکتش 2 برابره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> همه رفتن والیبال بازی کنن تو ماهه مبارک برکتش 2 برابره



to ham khoub k** v sher migi. ghadimaa, dam par e ma naboudi?


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> to ham khoub k** v sher migi. ghadimaa, dam par e ma naboudi?


نه من فقط یه فروم دیگه بودم که فک کنم شما اونجا نبودی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> همه رفتن والیبال بازی کنن تو ماهه مبارک برکتش 2 برابره



نه واسه قبل از ماه رمضون بود


Serpentine said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=921910571168072




ولی دماخ باحالی داشت


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Wrong!!!
> chizi be esm e din(organized religion), dar shargh e asia vojoud nadaareh, inha yek seri philosophy hastand, be alaave yek seri aayin, dar ba'zi mavaared. in adyaan ham har kodoum, ba oun yeki kaamelan motefaavet va motezaad hast. shargh e asia, chizi be esm e aakherat ham nadaarand.
> hattaa, din e yahoud ham, chizi be esm e aakherat, e'teghaad nadaarand, va jozve osoul e yahoudiyat nist  man yek baar ham didam ke tou yek forum e Irani, yek seri az karbaraaye mosalmoun, ke ettelaa'aateshoun az judaism, dar had e 3 jomle, bishtar nist, sa'y mikardand ke be yek member ke yahoudi, ya yahoudi al'asl boud, sar e in mozou' bahs mikardand, va har chi oun yahoudi, ya yahoudi zadeh ya ... migoft ke ma akherat nadaarim, tou maghz e in mosalmoun ha nemiraft
> dar masihiyat, sharaab dar maraasem e eshaaye rabbaani, be onvaan e khoun e masih, serve misheh, vali dar eslaam, ein alnejaasat hast. tanaaghozaat e in adyaan ba ham, kheyli vahshatnaak ziyaad hast. masalan zoroasteranism, yek din e 2 khodaayi hast, dar masihiyat, shoma taslis daarid. dar eslam yek khoda daarid. dar yahoudiyat ham ke concept e khoda, bish tar shabih e yek joke hast ta khodaayi mesle khodaaye arab ha, ...


Right.
All of religions from Christianity, Judaism, Zoroastrian and Islam is Revealed by God.


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> *Right*.
> All of religions from Christianity, Judaism, Zoroastrian and Islam is Revealed by God.


Did you even read my post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Did you even read my post?




Are khundam,badan behet sabet mikonam hamaye adian az khoda hastan va tu turat va enjile hatta tahrif shode ham akherat rastakhiz beheshat jahanm va ... vojud dare


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> Are khundam,badan behet sabet mikonam hamaye adian az khoda hastan va tu turat va enjile hatta tahrif shode ham akherat rastakhiz beheshat jahanm va ... vojud dare


baradar , in yahudia , be sheytan ham eteghad nadaran , migan tanha sheytani ke hast unie ke ba esrail mokhalefat mikone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> baradar , in yahudia , be sheytan ham eteghad nadaran , migan tanha sheytani ke hast unie ke ba esrail mokhalefat mikone...




  
tu turat-eshun hast, amma hala inke in avazia khodeshuno ghome bartar midunan va in arajifo mibafan bahsesh jodas!
tu matne turat ke tu khode site yahudia gharar dare tamame in chiza az ghabile behesht va jahannam va sheytan va... hast.


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Are khundam,badan behet sabet mikonam hamaye adian az khoda hastan va tu turat va enjile hatta tahrif shode ham akherat rastakhiz beheshat jahanm va ... vojud dare


Na, kaamelan eshtebaah mikoni. raah e saade ash in hast ke beri nazdik tarin kaniseh tou tehran, va az hakham e ounja, in ra beporsi ke aayaa ghiyaamat dar yahoud vojoud daareh ya na.


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> tu turat-eshun hast, amma hala inke in avazia khodeshuno ghome bartar midunan va in arajifo mibafan ke un bahsesh jodas.
> tu matne turat ke tu khode site yahudia gharar dare tamame in chiza az ghabile behesht va jahannam va sheytan va... hast.


un behesht o jahannam ke tu torat hast tosifie , yani masalan ye jaye khosh abo hava ke adam o hava tu un budan ro badan masihia ta'bit kardan be behesht ya masalan jahannam va gar na ina adamaye tamam in donyayi hastan , hamun adamayiam hastan ke ghablan budan , be in chiza assan eteghad nadaran....

Ancient Mesopotamia

*Abraham* was a city dweller from the city of Ur. His father, Terah, was a maker of idols. Abraham believed in the One God, the maker of heaven and earth, not the multiple deities that the common people of the region believed in. In about 2090 BC, God called Abraham out of that city, to separate him from that evil influence, and to make of him a great nation. Abraham became a wanderer and a nomad in the land of Canaan. He is the father of the Jews. Jesus was born from the lineage of Abraham. 

There is an ancient legend among the Jews that Abraham went into his father’s workshop, took a hammer and smashed all the idols except one. He put the hammer in the hand of that one. When Terah came in, he asked Abraham what had happened. Abraham answered, “The idols had a fight and only this one is left,” to which Terah replied, “Don’t be silly, they can’t move. They are objects of wood and stone.” Abraham supposedly retorted, “Then why do you worship them?” 
- See more at: Ancient Mesopotamia


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Na, kaamelan eshtebaah mikoni. raah e saade ash in hast ke beri nazdik tarin kaniseh tou tehran, va az hakham e ounja, in ra beporsi ke aayaa ghiyaamat dar yahoud vojoud daareh ya na.



تو دین یهود هر کی اعتقاد به جهان آحرت نداشته باشه کافره.

توبه و اعتراف به گناه، يكي از 613 فرمان تورا است:

«مرد يا زني كه مرتكب هرگونه خطاهاي انساني شود ... به خطايي كه انجام داده‌‌اند، اعتراف كنند».




اين آيه تورا درباره «اعتراف به گناه» است كه نحوه معمول آن در برابر خداوند چنين است:

«خواهش به درگاه خالق: خطا كرده ام، گناه كرده ا‌م، و به درگاه تو تقصير ورزيده ام و چنين و چنان (اشتباهات شخصي) را انجام داده ام و اينك نسبت به اعمال ياد شده پشيمان و شرمنده‌ ام و تا ابد به چنين مواردي بازگشت نخواهم كرد».

دراين متن به سه درجه از اشتباهات شخصي اشاره شده است:

1- (حِط)- خطا: موردي است كه انسان از قانون و حكم شرعي آگاه نيست و به طور ناخواسته و نادانسته، فرمان خداوند را زير پا مي گذارد.

2- (عاوُن) - گناه : موردي است كه انسان از فرمان خداوند نسبت به امر يا نهي در يك موضوع آگاهي دارد، اما سستي اراده يا وسوسه هاي دروني و تحريك و تشويق ديگران، او را به امري خلاف شرع يا عُرف مي‌ راند.

3- (پِشَعْ)- تقصير: در اين حالت، فرد از فرمان شرع آگاه است و هيچ گونه اجبار و فشاري براي گناه كردن احساس نمي كند، اما به جهت مخالفت و تمرد با دين به كاري خلاف مي پردازد.

هرچندكه براي بخشش كامل برخي گناهان، تحمل سختي يا مجازاتهاي الهي لازم است، توبه موجب بخشودن يا كاهش همه موارد فوق شده و كامل كننده روند پاك شدن گناهان خواهد بود.

حتي كساني كه برابر دستور خداوند به سبب جرايم سنگين، بِت دين يا دادگاه شرع آنها را محكوم به مجازات كرده بود، در صورتي گناهانشان كفاره و پاك مي شد كه پيشتر از اعمال خود پشيمان شده و توبه كرده باشند.

«توبه»، تنها ويژه گناهاني نيست كه به طور عملي انجام مي‌ شوند (مانند دزدي، ضرب و شتم، خوردن خوراكيهاي حرام و....) بلكه افكار، احساسات و عادتهاي ناشايست، همه نياز به توبه و كفاره دارند. اين موضوع از آن جهت اهميت دارد كه گناهاني كه به‌‌طور عملي انجام مي شوند، معمولاً به شرايط و امكانات خاص نياز دارند و فرو رفتن در چنين معاصي و خطاهايي، بيشتر با هشدارها و توبيخهاي مسوؤلان اجتماعي و مذهبي همراه است. همين امر موجب محدود شدن دامنه ارتكاب گناه يا كمك به توبه شخص و ترك خطا مي شود.

اما خطاهايي را كه مربوط به افكار و احساسات انسان هستند (مانند كينه، حسد، نظر داشتن به دارايي همنوعان، نگاه و افكار منافي عفت و...) كمتر اطرافيان انسان درك مي كنند، لذا فرد بدون هيچ‌‌گونه مانع خارجي در چنين گناهاني غرق مي شود و تنها خود اوست كه بايد بيدار شده و با توبه، زندگي روحي خود را از تباهي نجات دهد.

مراحل توبه :

توبه داراي سه مرحله اساسي زير است:

1 - پشيماني از گناه.

2 - اعتراف به گناه در برابر خداوند.

3 - ترك گناه.

1- پشيماني از گناه :‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎

در اين مرحله انسان بايد نسبت به نادرست بودن اعمال خود آگاهي يابد. اين آگاهي از راه مطالعه و فراگيري اصول ديني به دست مي آيد. همان‌‌گونه كه پايه و ملاك جرايم اجتماعي را قانون آن جامعه تعيين مي كند و همه افراد يك جامعه براي سنجش درست يا نادرست بودن اعمال خود بايد به متن قانون مراجعه كنند؛ درباره اعتبار اعمال انسان در نظر خداوند نيز بايد به قوانين شرع مراجعه كرد.

طبق قوانين يهود، دختر از 12 سالگي و پسر از 13 سالگي در برابر احكام ديني مسوؤل و موظف شناخته مي ‌شود. بنابر‌‌اين فراگيري اصول ديني از سنين پايين و به‌‌تدريج آغاز مي شود و همان طور كه از يك فرد بالغ و جوان در جامعه انتظار مي ‌رود كه از قوانين معمول اجتماع و تمدن خود آگاهي داشته باشد، از اين فرد هم خواسته مي شود كه مسوؤليتها و وظايف شرعي خود را در حد متعارف و رفع نيازهاي شخصي بشناسد. نيز پس از آگاهي به ارزش اعمال و رفتار از ديدگاه مذهب، ايمان و التزام به آن واجب است. چه بسيارند افرادي كه كاملاً از آسيبهاي سيگار يا غيبت و سخن‌‌چيني نسبت به ديگران آگاهند، اما همچنان به كارهايي كه خودْ خطا بودن آن را مي دانند، ادامه مي دهند.

بنابراين آگاهي از اشتباه بودن يك عمل، از ديدگاه ديني به تنهايي كافي نيست و شخص بايد به آن ايمان و وفاداريِ عملي نشان ‌دهد. در اين مرحله است كه او نسبت به خلاف شرع بودن عمل يا رفتار خود پشيمان شده و آماده توبه و ترك گناه مي‌ شود.

2-اعتراف به گناه در برابر خداوند:

اعتراف به گناه در زبان عبري، «ويدوي»ناميده مي شود. همان گونه كه ذكر شد، يكي از مهمترين بخشهاي توبه، اعتراف لفظي يا شفاهي به گناهان و اظهار آمادگي براي ترك كامل آنها و توبه است. متن «اعترافنامه» يا «ويدوي» در تفيلا‌‌هاي معمول روزانه (غير از شبات، موعديم و ايام خاص) و در مجموعه دعاهاي ايام عادي كه در شب و پيش از رفتن به بستر خوانده مي‌ شود، گنجانده شده است. اين متن به طور كلي در‌‌برگيرنده همه خطاهاي متداول انساني است كه به ترتيب حروف الفباي عبري و با فعل جمع تدوين شده است. «ويدوي» را همگان مي خوانند، هر چند كه حتي هيچ يك از آن اعمال را انجام نداده باشند. از آنجا كه لفظ اين كلمات «جمع» است، در تفيلا براي ديگر كساني كه احتمالاً مرتكب آن اعمال شده باشند، طلب آمرزش و بخشايش مي‌ شود. اين نوع ويدوي، ‌اعترافنامه عمومي‌ ‌است كه شاليح صيبور (پيش نماز) با صداي بلند مي خواند.

اما اقرار به گناهان شخصي، هرگز با صداي بلند و در حضور مردم انجام نمي شود، زيرا عقيده معمول بر اين است كه ذكر يك عمل فساد و گناه، هر چند كه به قصد اعتراف و پشيماني صورت بگيرد، شايد به‌‌تدريج موجب شكسته شدن قُبح و زشتي و ترويج آن در افراد مستعد گناه شود. لذا انسان به گناهان شخصي خود تنها در حضور خداوند اعتراف مي كند. بنابراين در ميان تفيلاي معمول روزانه، بخشي براي راز و نياز شخصي با صداي آهسته در نظر گرفته شده است. همچنين در برخي جوامع رسم است كه ويدوي را با صداي آهسته مي خوانند تا هر فردي بتواند به گناهان شخصي خود اعتراف كند. ذكر يك گناه در ميان مردم يا نوشتن آن در كتابها به منظور عبرت ديگران، تنها در موارد خاص و با نظر افراد صاحب صلاحيت مذهبي انجام مي شود.

شكل كلي متن اعترافنامه شخصي در بخش پيشين ذكر شد. اين متن يا هر گفتاري شبيه به آن مي‌ تواند به هر زبان و در هر زمان به حضور خداوند ادا شود.

ترك گناه:

توبه و پشيماني از گناه بدون ترك آن گناه، بي‌ ‌معني خواهد بود. حتي كسي كه براي مدتي موقت، خطايي را ترك مي كند و دوباره آن را انجام مي دهد، گرچه به سبب همان ايام موقت، امتياز و پاداش الهي را كسب مي كند‌، اما دوباره كل گناهان اوليه به پاي او نوشته مي‌ شود، گويي از آغاز تاكنون در حال اين گناه بوده است.

كسي كه با زبان خود در حضور خداوند به گناهش اعتراف كرده، اظهار توبه و پشيماني مي‌ نمايد، اما در قلب و فكر خود همچنان به انجام دادن آن تمايل دارد و راغب است؛ به كسي مي ماند كه براي رفع آلودگي از بدن خود به غسل و استحمام مي پردازد، ولي در حين شستشو آن منبع آلوده كننده را همچنان در دست خود نگاه مي دارد. مسلماً تا زماني كه جسم آلوده را از تن خود جدا نسازد، هر گونه غسل و استحمامي‌ ‌براي او بي فايده خواهد بود.

انسان پس از ترك گناه نيز بايد همواره زشتي آن را در ذهن داشته باشد و به جستجو و تحقيق در اعمال خود بپردازد، تا مبادا پس از چندي به شكل ديگري از همان خطا آلوده شود؛ مانند دشمني كه از خانه بيرون رانده شده، اما هر لحظه ممكن است كه از در ديگري دوباره وارد شود.

از نكته‌‌هاي ديگر ترك گناه، آن است كه بايد ريشه و عواملي كه منجر به فعل حرام شده‌ اند، شناسايي و كنترل شوند؛ مانند علف هرزي كه ريشه در خاك دارد و اگر براي از بين بردن آن فقط ساقه را قطع كنيم، مطمئناً پس از چندي دوباره همان گياه جوانه خواهد زد كه تنها راه مقابله اساسي با آن، از جا كندن ريشه گياه هرز است.

براي ترك گناه بايد به ريشه هاي آن نيز توجه كرد. عواملي همچون ضعف فرهنگي و ديني، محيط خانوادگي يا اجتماعي ناسالم، معاشرت با افراد فاسد وغيره مي توانند زمينه را براي خطا فراهم كنند. هر چند كه همه افراد يك جامعه از هر جنس، سن و رده اجتماعي در معرض آلودگي به فساد و گناه هستند، عواملي را مي توان بر شمرد كه احتمال اين آلودگي را كاهش مي دهند:

1- ايمان و اعتقاد مذهبي و انجام دادن مرتب فرايض و احكام شرع . اين وضعيت چنانچه به دور از تظاهر و رياكاري در انسان ايجاد شود، او را همواره در ارتباط با خداوند نگاه داشته و امكان گناه را كاهش مي دهد.

2- مطالعه و كسب آگاهي در زمينه هاي گوناگون فرهنگي، اجتماعي و تاريخي كه سرگذشت انسانها و جوامع را درباره اعمال و رفتار آنها به نمايش مي گذارد. الگو پذيري از شخصيتهاي برجسته ديني و اجتماعي و بررسي زندگي آنها، اراده انسان را در برابر وسوسه هاي شيطاني مقاوم مي كند.

3- پر كردن اوقات فراغت و انتخاب سرگرمي ‌هاي سالم و متنوع. تجربه نشان داده است كه بيكاري و بطالت از عوامل مهم روي آوردن به جرايم و گناهان بوده‌ است.

4- انتخاب اهداف مشخص، برنامه ريزي عالي براي زندگي آينده و تلاش و حركت براي دست يافتن به آنها. كساني كه براي آينده و فرداي خود هدف و برنامه معيني ندارند، در پي لذت جوييهاي موقت و زودگذر رفته و خود را در بسياري از خطاها غرق مي كنند. تصميم و اميد براي رسيدن به هدف، توجه انسان را از وسوسه هاي زودگذر زمانه سلب كرده، به سوي آينده روشن هدايت مي‌ كند.

5- معاشرت مناسب و صحيح اجتماعي. به همان اندازه كه رفت و آمد با دوستان فاسد، انسان را در خطر تباهي قرار مي دهد، تنهايي و انزوا او را به سوي گناه مي راند. هيچ انساني به تنهايي كامل نيست و براي دست يافتن به سعادت و كمال ناگزير است كه به همنوعان خود كمك كند و از آنها نيز ياري بگيرد. بنابراين انتخاب دوستان و ياران صالح و صديق و همفكري و معاشرت صحيح با آنها مي تواند انسان را در راهي مناسب قرار دهد.

6- گرايش به حقيقت و صداقت. كسي كه در برابر خداوند و آفريده هاي او راه راستگويي و صداقت را پيشه كند، به سختي در معرض خطا و تقصير قرار خواهد گرفت.

مي گويند فردي كه در انواع خطاها و گناهان غرق شده بود، روزي تصميم به توبه گرفت، اما نمي دانست كه براي ترك آن اعمال چه بايد بكند. وي نزد فردي روحاني رفت و از او براي توبه و جبران گذشته خود راهنمايي خواسته، اظهار داشت كه آنچنان در اين راه مصمم است كه اگر لازم باشد خود را در كوره آتش نيز خواهد انداخت!

آن روحاني اعلام داشت كه من راهي را به تو نشان مي دهم كه از اين وضع، سخت‌‌تر است. فرد خاطي همچنان اظهار آمادگي كرد. روحاني صديق گفت: راه، اين است. از امروز برو و هر عملي كه مايل بودي انجام بده.

تنها قول بده كه اگر كسي از تو بپرسد چه كرده اي، با كمال راستي و صداقت به او حقيقت امر را جواب دهي! آن فرد با تعجب رفت و هرگاه كه ميل به گناهي را در خود احساس مي‌ كرد، تعهد خود را به مرد روحاني به ياد مي‌ آورد و با خود چنين مي‌ انديشيد: اكنون كه من قصد گناه (مثلاً دزدي) را دارم، اگر كسي از من بپرسد، به او چه خواهم گفت؟ بگويم كه من در حال دزدي هستم؟ و سپس از انجام دادن آن گناه منصرف مي شد. او پس از آن براي هر خطايي كه قصد داشت انجام دهد، همين گونه مي انديشيد و بي درنگ آن را ترك مي كرد. سرانجام، همين روش، او را به توبه كامل و ترك گناه هدايت كرد.

همانند اين موضوع در تلمود آمده است: هنگامي كه «ربان يُوحانان بن‌‌زَكاي» رحلت مي نمود، شاگردانش به او گفتند:

«اي‌‌استاد! ما را دعا و بركت نما». ربي به آنها گفت: «اميدوارم كه ترس از خدا به اندازه ترس از انسانها بر شما قرار گيرد». شاگردان گفتند: «همين؟»

ربان ‌يوحانان گفت: «اي كاش كه حتي همين مقدار ترس نيز در انسان وجود داشته باشد. زيرا او هنگامي كه مي خواهد گناهي را انجام دهد، ابتدا با خود مي انديشد كه «اي كاش هيچ انساني مرا در اين حال نبيند!» پس اگر همين احساس را نسبت به خداوند كه در هر جا و هر زمان حاضر است داشته باشد، از هر گناهي پرهيز خواهد كرد.

چگونگي كفاره گناهان از ديدگاه يهود

در گذشته و در زمان آبادي بت هميقداش، تقديم قربانيهاي گوناگون، يكي از روشهاي طلب كفاره و بخشش خطاها به شمار مي آمد. البته در همان هنگام نيز «ويدوي» - اعتراف لفظي به گناهان - كه مرحله تكميلي اين روند بود، انجام مي شد، ولي امروزه تفيلا و ويدوي تقريباً جايگزين آن قربانيها شده است و روند كفاره گناهان بني اسرائيل به عقيده هارامبام، طبق درجه بندي خاصي صورت مي پذيرد.

يكي از اصطلاحاتي كه در اين بحث مطرح است، لفظ «كارِت» به معناي مُنقطع شدن است. برخي از دستورهاي ديني چنانچه به طور عمد يا به قصد ضديت با فرمان خداوند زير پا نهاده شوند، سزاوار مجازات سخت الهي مي شود كه «كارِت» نام دارد.

اجراي مجازاتهاي ذكر شده در تورا بر عهده مجمع مذهبي «سَنْهِدْرين» نهاده شده است و امروزه توبه به ترتيبي كه ذكر خواهد شد، موجب كفاره تمام گناهان مي شود.

دسته‌‌بندي «كفاره گناهان» به شرح زير است‌:

1- چنانچه فردي يكي از فرمانهاي امر تورا را اجرا نكند، پس از آنكه با قلب و زبان خود به طور كامل توبه كرد و از گذشته خود پشيمان شد، توبه او بلافاصله مورد قبول قرار مي گيرد و گناهش بخشيده مي شود. اين فرمانها براي مثال عبارتند از : استفاده از صيصيت و تفيلين- خواندن شمع ييسرائل و تفيلاي روزانه- نصب مزوزا- مراسم قيدوش شبات - گفتن بيركت هَمازوُن يا شكرانه پس از غذا- ساختن سوكا- بازخريد پسر اولزاد از كهن- بازگرداندن مال گم شده به صاحب آن - به جاي آوردن نذر. دو فرمان امر ميلا‌ كردن و تقديم قرباني پسح از موارد سنگين تري هستند كه در اين دسته جاي نمي گيرند.

2-كسي كه يكي از فرمانهاي نهي را (كه مستوجب «كارِت» يا مجازات سنگين از نظر تورا نباشد) زير پا بگذارد، اگر به طور كامل از عمل خود پشيمان شود و واقعاً توبه نمايد، بخشش او به حالت تعليق باقي مي ماند تا روز «كيپور» فرا رسد و با تعنيت (روزه) و اجراي صحيح مراسم آن روز، توبه او پذيرفته شده و گناه وي عفو شود.

چند نمونه از اين فرمانهاي نهي عبارتند از: استفاده از خوراكيهاي حرام - كاربرد فراورده هاي شيري با مواد گوشتي- تراشيدن ريش با تيغ - باقي گذاردن مواد حامص در ايام پسح - نفرين كردن قاضي شرع يا رئيس دارالشرع و... .

3-كسي كه يكي از فرمانهاي نهي را زير پا نهد كه مجازات سنگين تري را از نظر تورا در پي دارد، چنانچه از عمل خود كاملاً پشيمان شود و توبه نمايد، بخشودن او به حالت تعليق خواهد ماند و مراسم روز كيپور را بايد به طور صحيح انجام دهد، اما آن نيز بخشش را به حالت معلق نگاه مي دارد تا سختيها و مشكلات زندگي بر او وارد شوند و بر خود بپذيرد كه آنها نتيجه گناهانش هستند. با جمع شدن اين سه عامل ( توبه، مراسم روز كيپور و سختيهاي زندگي)، وي مورد عفو و بخشش قرار خواهد گرفت.

شماري از گناهاني كه مشمول حالت اخير مي شوند، عبارتند از: بت‌‌پرستي- كار در شبات- كتك‌‌زدن والدين- زير پا گذاردن مراسم كيپور- خوردن خون يا پيه- خوردن حامص در اام پسح - انجام ندادن ميلا و... .

4- بخشودگي همه موارد فوق تنها در صورتي طبق مراحل ذكر شده امكان‌‌پذير است كه عمل خطا به طور شخصي انجام شده باشد و موجب بي حرمتي به نام و قداست خداوند نشود.

اما كسي كه هر يك از سه دسته اعمال فوق را در انظار عمومي‌ ‌و به گونه اي مرتكب شود كه قصد خوار نمودن خداوند و شريعت او يا تشويق ديگران را به سرپيچي از كلام او به همراه داشته باشد، سنگين ترين نوع گناه را مرتكب شده است. در صورتي كه از اعمال خود كاملاً پشيمان گردد و توبه نمايد، سه عامل توبه، كيپور و سختيهاي زندگي، مجازات وي را به حال تعليق در مي آورند و كفاره كامل گناهانش (چنانچه تا آخر عمر در حال توبه باشد) در زمان مرگ انجام مي شود. يعني اگر به حالت توبه جهان را ترك نمايد، گناهان او مورد عفو و بخشش كامل قرار خواهند گرفت.

توبه واقعي:

توبه واقعي كدام است؟ حالتي است كه تمام شرايط براي خطا كردن آماده باشد و خود فرد نيز امكان انجام دادن آن را داشته باشد، اما از آن دست بكشد. اگر اين خودداري از گناه كردن، نه در اثر ترس باشد و نه در پي ناتواني جسمي، بلكه كاملاً به سبب رعايت فرمان خداوند و قبول توبه و ترك گناه باشد، چنين توبه اي بالاترين نوع آن خواهد بود. البته هيچ انساني مجاز نيست كه براي آزمودن خود، خويشتن را در معرض فساد و گناه قرار دهد. اگر فردي پس از گذشت دوران جواني و فرا رسيدن ايام پيري و ضعف در حالي كه ديگر توانايي و تمايل انجام دادن گناه را نداشته باشد، توبه كند؛ گرچه بهترين حالت توبه را از دست داده است، توبه او طبق شرايط ذكر شده مورد قبول قرار مي گيرد.
كساني كه سهمي‌ از مواهب جهان آخرت ندارند :

دسته اي از يهوديان به سبب گناهان و عقايد ويژه اي كه دارند، اگر توبه نكنند، سهم خود را از حضور در جهان آخرت از دست مي‌ دهند. شماري از آنها نام برده مي شوند:

1- كافران : به طور كلي مي توان عقايد زير را كفر دانست.

1-1- انكار خالق جهان.

1-2- اعتقاد به وجود چند خدا ( نفي توحيد و يگانگي خداوند).

1-3- مادي دانستن وجود خدا .

1-4- اعتقاد به وجود آفريننده ديگري پيش از وجود خداوند.

1-5- پرستش اَجرام‌ آسماني يا هر پديده اي با عنوان واسطه اي بين انسان و خدا .

1-6- انكار وحي و نبوت از جانب خدا .

1-7- انكار علم وآگاهي خداوند نسبت به افكار و اعمال انسان.

2- منكران نزول تورا به حضرت موسي از جانب خداوند

3- منكران زنده شدن مردگان

4- منكران ظهور منجي نهايي جهان

5- مُرَوجان فساد و گناه در جامعه

6- كساني كه خون بي گناهان را به زمين مي ريزند

عوامل بازدارنده توبه:

شرايطي ويژه موجب عقب افتادن توبه و سخت شدن پذيرش آن از سوي خداوند مي شوند كه برخي از آنها عبارتند از:

1- كسي كه يك فرد يا جامعه اي را به خطا انداخته، يا مانع آن شود كه ديگران فرمانهاي خداوند را انجام دهند.

2- كسي كه شاهد اشتباه و گناه ديگران است و امكان و قدرت آن را دارد كه آنها را هدايت و ارشاد كند، اما از اين امر خودداري مي كند؛ مانند پدري است كه به فساد و تبهكاري فرزند خود توجهي نكرده و او را تأديب نمي نمايد.

3- كسي كه با خود مي گويد: خطا مي كنم و پس از آن توبه مي نمايم، يا كسي كه به اميد بخشايش گناهش در روز كيپور، عملي خلاف شرع را انجام دهد.

درجه و ارزش توبه:

در ميشنا يكي از زيباترين گفتارها درباره ارزش توبه و نيكوكاري ذكر شده است:

« ربي يعقوب مي فرمود:

1- يك ساعت توبه و نيكوكاري در اين جهان، از كل زندگي در جهان آينده بهتر است.

2- (و اين در حالي است كه) يك ساعت آرامش روح در جهان آينده از تمام زندگي در اين دنيا بهتر است.»

عبارت دوم، ارزش جهان آينده را نسبت به اين دنيا نشان مي دهد كه تنها يك ساعت آرامش روح (و نه حتي زندگي حقيقي) در آن به كل حيات اين جهان برتري دارد. اما توبه و كارهاي نيك چنان ارزشي دارند كه يك ساعت مشغول شدن به آنها از همه زندگي حقيقي در جهان آخرت با ارزشتر است.

همچنين در وصف انساني كه گناه را ترك مي كند، چنين گفته شده است:

«در مكاني كه توبه كنندگان (در حضور خداوند) قرار مي گيرند، حتي انسانهاي صادق و كامل (كه هرگز گرد گناه نگشته اند) نيز نمي‌ توانند قرار گيرند.»

اين عبارت به معناي آن است كه فرد گناهكار با اينكه طعم و لذت گناه را حس كرده است، از خود اراده اي محكم و قوي نشان داده و دست از خلاف و خطا برداشته است. اين غلبه بر نفس و غرايز شيطاني، چنان ارزشمند است كه فرد «تَوّاب» يا توبه كننده را حتي از صادقاني كه هرگز طعم گناه را نچشيده‌ اند، بالاتر مي برد. زيرا چه بسا كه آن افراد صادق اگر به گناه آلوده مي شدند، هرگز چنان قدرت و اراده‌‌اي را نمي يافتند كه خود را از منجلاب تباهي و فساد رهايي دهند.

در اين مورد گفته شده است:

«چه كسي قهرمان و قدرتمند شمرده مي شود؟ آن كه بر نفس و وسوسه ‌شيطاني خود چيره شود. همان طور كه گفته شده است: دير خشم بودن (و كنترل احساسات) از پهلواني بهتر است و كسي كه بر روح و روان خود تسلط دارد، از كسي كه شهري را به تصرف در مي آورد، بالاتر است».

زمان توبه

در ميشنا چنين آمده است:

«يك روز پيش از مرگت توبه كن»

از آنجا كه هيچ انساني از روز مرگ خود آگاه نيست و هر روز احتمال پايان عمر او وجود دارد، پس لازم است كه هر روز توبه كند و نسبت به خطاها و گناهان يا حتي به سبب كوتاهي هايي كه در برآوردن خواست خداوند از او سرزده ‌است، طلب بخشش و مغفرت كند.

بنابراين هر روز و هر لحظه درهاي توبه براي انسان گشوده‌‌اند و خداوند پذيراي درخواستهاي انسان است؛ ولي در ايام و روزهاي خاصي از سال، شرايط بهتري براي پذيرش توبه انسان فراهم است.

اين ايام ده روز، از روش هشانا تا كيپور هستند. زيرا بنا بر عقيده يهود، روش هشانا روز تشكيل محكمه الهي براي رسيدگي به اعمال گذشته انسان است و در روز كيپور، كليه احكام صادره در اصطلاح مُهر مي خورند و قطعي مي شوند. همانند انساني كه پرونده اش در دادگاه گشوده است و سعي دارد تا در مدت زمان تشكيل دادگاه، مراقب اعمال خود باشد كه خطايي از او سر نزند و رضايت شاكي ها و مخالفان خود را جلب كند؛ در اين ايام ده روزه نيز انسان در پاك كردن گناهان احتمالي و اصلاح اعمال خود تلاش بيشتري مي كند.

براي آمادگي بيشتر در ورود به اين ايام بسيار مهم و سرنوشت ساز، 40 شبانه روز پيش از كيپور، يعني از اول ماه الول مراسمي با عنوان «سِليحُوت» آغاز مي شود كه به معناي مراسم بخشايش است. اين مراسم شامل مناجات شبانه به درگاه خداوند، اعتراف به گناهان و طلب بخشايش از اوست.

اين دوره چهل روزه از نظر تاريخ مذهبي يهود به نام «ايام رضايت الهي» شناخته مي شود.

پس از واقعه شاووعوت كه خداوند در پاي كوه سيناي ده فرمان تورا را شفاهي به بني‌ اسرائيل اعلام فرمود، مشه رَبِنو (حضرت موسي) به بالاي كوه رفت و مدت چهل شبانه روز در آنجا باقي ماند و در «هفدهم ماه تموز» با همراه داشتن دو لوحه ده فرمان از كوه پايين آمد، اما با مشاهده آلودگي پاره اي از بني اسرائيل به گناه ساختن گوساله طلايي، آن دو لوحه را به نشانه اعتراض و توبيخ آنها از سوي خداوند، بر زمين زد و شكست. پس از اين، او به مجازات عاملان واقعه پرداخت و جامعه بني اسرائيل از اعمال خود پشيمان شدند و توبه كردند.

مشه‌ براي دومين بار بر فراز كوه رفت و مدت 40 شبانه روز ديگر به دعا و استغاثه پرداخت و براي قوم، طلب بخشش خطاها را كرد. در نهايت، خداوند دعاي او را پذيرفت و به وي دستور داد: كه «براي خودت دو لوحه سنگي مانند لوحه هاي اوليه بتراش». مشه از كوه پايين آمد و پس از تراشيدن دو لوحه جديد، براي سومين مرتبه در اول ماه الول به بالاي كوه رفت و چهل شبانه روز در آنجا ماند تا خداوند متن ده فرمان تورا را دوباره روي آن دو لوحه مرقوم نمود و مشه‌ در يوم كيپور (دهم‌ تيشري) از كوه پايين آمد. لذا عقيده بر آن قرار گرفت كه اين ايام براي طلب بخشايش و توبه مناس هستند و مراسم سليحوت و آمادگي براي روز محاكمه الهي در اين چهل شبانه روز مقرر شد.

* مراسم سليحوت، هر روزه (به غير از شباتها و اول ماه عبري) معمولاً پس از نيمه شب شرعي و پيش از تفيلاي شحريت (نماز صبح) به طور دسته جمعي برگزار مي شود. چنانچه شركت در اين مراسم در زمان ياد شده ميسّر نباشد، مي توان آن را تا پيش از غروب آفتاب همان روز برگزار كرد.

به جا آوردن سليحوت به تنهايي هم امكان پذير است، اما قسمتهاي ويژه اي از آن مانند بخشهايي كه به زبان آرامي ‌تدوين شده اند، در اين حالت خوانده نمي شوند.

نذر

«نذر»، قول و تعهد انسان نسبت به خداوند است. گاه انسان براي نزديك شدن به خداوند يا مُقيّد كردن خود براي انجام دادن امري خير، نذري را بر زبان مي آورد. اين موضوع براي دوري از گناهان احتمالي و كنترل وسوسه هاي درون مؤثر است. گاه در اوضاع سخت و بروز مشكلات، انسان با ذكر نذر متعهد مي شود كه در صورت رهايي از مشكل، خدمت و امري نيك را براي رضاي خالق خود به جاي آورد. اما نكته بسيار مهم آن است كه تورا مي فرمايد: « آن (كلامي) را كه از دهانت خارج مي شود، رعايت نما». اين عبارت، يك دستور شرعي است و سرپيچي از آن؛ يعني عمل نكردن به قول و نذر، گناهي بزرگ به شمار مي آيد. به همين دليل، علماي ديني به انسان سفارش كرده‌ اند كه تا حد امكان از ذكر قول و نذر خودداري كند. معمولا براي آنكه قول يا گفته اي نذر محسوب نشود، عبارت «بِلي نِدِر» - به معناي بدون نذر- را بر زبان جاري مي سازند.

تعهد براي انجام عملي برخلاف شرع، نذر نيست و باطل است.

باطل كردن نذرْ شرايط بسيار سختي دارد، مگر آنكه هيچ امكاني براي اجراي آن وجود نداشته باشد. اِبطال نذرْ تنها در شرايط ويژه و در حضور افراد صاحب نظر شرعي و آگاه به آن احكام انجام مي شود.

به غير از موارد فوق، ممكن است حالاتي باشد كه انسان كل نذر خود يا جزئيات آن را فراموش كرده باشد. براي اينكه جماعت پيش از وارد شدن به ايام خاص توبه ازگناهِ انجام ندادن نذرهايي كه فراموش كرده اند پاك شوند، مراسمي با عنوان «اِبطال نذرها» و هر گونه سوگند يا نفرين اجرا مي شود. اين مراسم به طور معمول در دو روزِ آدينه روش هشانا و آدينه كيپور برگزار مي شوند. با اين حال، انجام دادن آن در ايام ديگر سال در صورت لزوم امكان پذير است. همچنين در شب كيپور متني با نام «تمام نذرها» خوانده مي شود كه منظور فوق را پي مي‌ گيرد.
-----
در ميان مجموعه دستورها و فرمانهاي ديني يهود، موارد خاصي به چشم ميخورد كه نقش اساسيتري در ايمان و اعتقاد مذهبي داشته، و ناديدهگرفتن آنها موجب تزلزل كل ساختار ايمان يهودي ميشود. بسياري از علماي يهود در بررسي دقيق تورا، تلمود و فرمانهاي ديني سعي بر آن داشتهاند كه پايه هاي اساسي «ايمان» را يافته و دسته بندي كنند. هارامبام (موسي بن ميمون) اين اصول را در سيزدهبند، دستهبندي و تفكيك كرده است كه تا به امروز هم مورد پذيرش جامعه يهودي است. اين سيزده اصول در عين حال كه جزء ميصوُوت - فرمان هاي ديني- قرار دارند، داراي وجه تفاوتي با آنها هستند. مجموعه فرمان هاي ديني را ميتوان به يك ساختمان مسكوني همانند كرد كه داراي اجزاي بسياري همچون ديوار، ستون، در و پنجره، سقف، پي و ... است.

گاه برداشتن يك يا چند جزء از ساختمان مانند برخي از ديوارها يا پنجره ها هر چند كه بخشي از ساختمان را به طور موقت، غيرقابل استفاده يا دچار نقص ميسازد، به پايداري آن لطمه اي نميزند. اما برداشتن يكي از ستونهاي بنا يا حفاري غير اصولي در پي و شالودة ساختمان، به طور كامل ايستايي و استحكام آن را از بين برده و كل بنا فرو خواهد ريخت.

بخشي از احكام ديني نيز چنانچه ناديده گرفته شده يا صحيح انجام نشوند، نشانة خلل و نقص در معنويت و تكامل روحي فرد خواهد بود؛ اما شماري از آنها همچون اعتقاد به وجود خد.اوند يا يكتا دانستن او اگر نفي شده و در نطر گرفته نشوند؛ مانند از بين رفتن ستونهاي يك ساختمان هستند كه به كلي ايمان مذهبي فرد را فرو ميريزند و اجراي ديگر فرمانها بدون ايمان به اصول اوليه (13 اصول ايمان) بيمعنا خواهد بود.

سيزده اصول ايمان يهود براساس طبقه بندي هارامبام :

1- خد.اوندِ متبارك، موجود (حاضر) و ناظر است.

2- او واحد و يكتاست.

3- او جسم ندارد و شباهتي هم به جسم ندارد.

4- او مُقدم بر هر موجود قديمي در جهان است.

5- عبادت موجودي به غير از او جايز نيست.

6- او از نيت و افكار انسانها آگاه است.

7- نبوّت حضرت موسي سرور ما حقيقت دارد.

8- حضرت موسي به لحاظ نبوت از ديگر انبياي بني اسرائيل برتر است.

9- توراي مقدس از آسمان ( ازجانب خد.اوند) وحي شده است.

10- تورا در هيچ زماني تغيير نيافته و نخواهد يافت.

11- خد.اوند، شريران را مجازات خواهد كرد و پاداش و اجر نيكوكاران را خواهد پرداخت.

12- ماشيَحِ (مهدی) پادشاه (منجي جهان) خواهد آمد.
13- مردگان در آينده زنده خواهند شد.



در ادامه به شرح كوتاهي از 6 اصل كه ويژة توحيد و ايمان به خد.اوند است، خواهيم پرداخت.

1- وجود و نظارت خد.اوند

وجود خد.اوند به نام آفريننده جهان، اولين نقطة ايمان است. نخستين بند دهفرمان به همين موضوع اختصاص يافته است: «من خد.اي خالق تو هستم». همچنين اولين كلام تورا با اين پاسوق (آيه) آغاز شده است: «در ابتدا، خد.اوند آسمان و زمين را آفريد». نيز هرگونه تحقيق و بررسي در مباحث مذهبي و احكام آن بدون در نظر گرفتن اين موضوع، بي نتيجه خواهد بود.

موردي كه بيدرنگ پس از ايمان به وجود خد.اوند مطرح ميشود، اعتقاد به نظارت دايمي و هدايت مداوم اوست. اينكه فردي اعتقاد داشته باشد كه خد.اوند جهان را آفريده است؛ اما پس از آن، وجود و ادامة حيات جهانيان را مستقل از اراده پروردگار و به طور خودبهخود و اتفاقي بداند كه همه چيز در طول زمان پيش ميرود، خلاف اصل اول ايمان يهود است. خد.اوند در نخستين بند ده فرمان بلافاصله پس از معرفي خود، موضوع خروج بنياسرائيل از مصر را مطرح ميكند:

«من خد.اي خالق تو هستم كه تو را از سرزمين مصر، از خانه بندگي بيرون آوردم».

پروردگار به طور صريح اعلام ميدارد كه نهتنها آفريننده اوليه جهان است؛ بلكه هر واقعه و اتفاقي پس از آفرينش اوليه (مانند واقعه خروج از مصر) بااراده و خواست مستقيم وي صورت ميگيرد. در تلمود نيز گفته شده است:

«برگي از درخت نميافتد؛ مگر آنكه از جانب خد.اوند اينچنين اراده شده باشد».

مفهوم جمله فوق، اين است كه ادامة بقا و حيات موجودات و حتي جمادات به تجديد لحظه به لحظة واقعة آفرينش از سوي خد.اوند وابسته است وچنانچه او لحظهاي جريان فيض خود را از جهان قطع نمايد، همه چيز به نيستي و نابودي اولية پيش از آفرينش جهان باز خواهد گشت.

2- يكتايي خد.اوند

يكي از معروفترين پاسوقهاي تورا كه روزي چند بار بر زبان هر يهودي جاري ميشود، چنين است:

« بشنو اي اسرائيل، خد.اي خالق ما، خد.اي يكتاست».

اصل دوم، ايمان داشتن به يكي بودن وجود خد.اوند است؛ نه دو و نه بيشتر از يك، بلكه يكِ محض و واقعي.

نه مانند يكِ نوعي، (مانند يك نوع صندلي) كه تعداد زيادي از آن يك نوع وجود دارد.

نه مانند يكِ شمارشي (يكِ رياضي) كه در واقعيت وجود ندارد، بلكه تنها تصوري ذهني است.

نه مانند يكِ مادي (مانند يك جسم) كه قابل تقسيم به بخشها و ذرات ريزتر از خود است.

بنابراين، يكتايي خد.اوند غير قابل قياس و شباهت با «يك»هاي شناخته شده در جهان است و تنها يكِ واقعي، وجود خد.اوند است و بس. حتي نيروهاي منفي كه با نامهاي شيطان، اهريمن، غريزة بد و... مطرح ميشوند، در برابر او قرار نداشته يا به صورت نيروي دومِ حاكم بر جهان تلقي نميشوند؛ بلكه آنها نيز جزئي از آفريدههاي خود خد.اوند هستند كه بنابر حكمت وي و براي سنجش و پرورش انسانها پديدار ميشوند.

3- نفي جسمانيت از ذات خد.اوند

خد.اوند وجودي است نامحدود، به اين معنا كه براي قدرت و نيروي او حد و نهايتي قابل تصور نيست. هر نوع جسمي (در اينجا منظور از جسمانيت، ماده يا انرژي است) داراي ابعاد قابل سنجش و اندازهگيري است و اين به معناي محدود بودن آن است. براي نمونه، ماده در هر حالتي داراي سه بُعد فضاييِ طول، عرض و ارتفاع است تا از لحاظ مقدارْ قابل بيان باشد. نرژي يز از هر نوعي كه باش؛ مانند نور، گرما، الكتريسيته و... داراي واحدهاي قابل اندازهگيري و محدود به مختصات مكان است. خد.اوند اگر داراي خصوصيات جسماني (ماده يا انرژي) يا همانند آن بود، ميبايست در مرزهاي زمان و مكان محصور شود و محدوديتي براي قدرت و ارادهاش به وجود ميآمد كه اين به معناي نقص و وابستگي خد.اوند به چيز ديگري است و ناقض كمال اوست.

در تورا چنين آمده است: « خد.اوند، آن پروردگاري است كه از بالا در آسمانها و از پايين در زمين قرار دارد».

اين پاسوق به گونهاي صريح و مستقيم به نفي جسمانيت خد.اوند ميپردازد. زيرا هيچ ماده يا نيرويي را نميتوان يافت كه در يك لحظه، در دو مكان، در كل گسترة آسمان و زمين قرار داشته باشد؛ با توجه به اصل دوم كه خد.اوند، «يكِ» حقيقي است و نميتوان او را مانند هوا و جّو كه از ذرّات بسياري تشكيل شده وكل زمين را هم پوشانده است، تصور كرد.

نيز ميتوان نتيجه گرفت كه چون خد.اوند فاقد هرگونه جسمانيت است، پس او از هرگونه خصوصيات و تغييرات جسماني مُبَرّاست، مانند: مكان، اندازه، حركت و سكون، راست و چپ. همچنين تشبيه هرگونه احساسات انساني كه ناشي از تغيير حالات جسماني است از ذات وي دور است، همچون: خواب و بيداري، عصبانيت و شادي، رحم و بيرحمي، سكوت و سخنگويي مانند انسان.

پس چگونه است كه در تورا و ساير متون مذهبي بارها از حالتهاي انساني براي پروردگار سخن به ميان ميآيد، مانند: «ده فرمان با دست خد.اوند نوشته شد»، «دستان خد.ا»، «مرا با نادانيهايشان عصباني كردند»، «خد.اوند به ياد آورد» و بسياري از موارد ديگر؟ در پاسخ بايد گفت كه خد.اوند در تورا و ساير متون مقدس با كلام انساني و در حد فهم او سخن ميگويد؛ اما اين به معناي حقيقيِ برخورداريِ خد.اوند از دست، پا، چشم و... يا احساسات انساني نيست، بلكه آن واژهها وسيلة ارتباط وي با انسان بوده، معناي واقعي و جسماني ندارند و خد.اوند، خود خالق و ناظر به كليه صفات است.

4- قديمي بودن خد.ا

خد.اوند پيش از هر موجودي در اين جهان وجود داشته است و براي او ابتدا، انتها و طول عمر مفهوم ندارد، زيرا او خارج از حيطة زمان است. «زمان»، تصوري ذهني است كه با خلق نخستين آفريده هاي خد.اوند مفهوم پيدا كرد و درواقع او بر مفهوم زمان مقدم است و پيش از آفرينش جهان، زماني وجود نداشته است. براي هر آفريده اي، سه بخش زمانيِ گذشته، حال و آينده مطرح است؛ اما خد.ا فراتر از اين ابعاد زماني است و همه چيز براي او حكم «زمانحال» را دارد. در حقيقت، هيچ پديده و واقعه اي از حضور او گذر نميكند، يا هيچ چيز براي او «گذشته» يا «آينده» نيست.

5- منع عبادت غير خد.اوند

دومين دستور ده فرمان چنين است: «براي تو معبودان ديگري در برابر من نباشد».

همچنين يرمياي نبي دربارة پديدههاي عظيم طبيعي كه انسانها به پرستش و عبادت آنها گرايش داشتهاند، چنين ميفرمايد: «از آنها نترسيد و خوف نداشته باشيد، زيرا نه توانايي بدي كردن را دارند و نه قدرت خوبي رساندن».

نهتنها پرستش يا عبادت مستقيم غير خد.ا منع شده است، پرستش ستارگان و ديگر موجودات جهان نيز با عنوان واسطهاي بين انسان و خد.ا امري كفرآميز به شمار ميآيد. حتي تمجيد و توصيف عبادتْگونة آنها به تصور آنكه خد.اوند به اين وسيله محترم و متبارك خوانده شود، منع شده است.

در متون مذهبي براي جلوگيري از هرگونه تمايل و انحراف به سوي شرك، روكردن به آنها و مشاهدة نحوه بتپرستي و شرك يا حضور در چنين اماكني منع شرعي دارد.

6- دانايي خد.اوند نسبت به افكار انسان

يرمياي نبي ميفرمايد:

«من خد.ايي هستم كه قلب را جستجو ميكنم».

اين اصل از ايمان، نشانة آن است كه پروردگار از همه ذهنيات انسان اطلاع كامل دارد. نه فقط آن بخش از تفكراتي كه مورد تاييد عقل و احساس انسان است و به نتيجه و عمل مي انجامد؛ هر گونه تصور زودگذر و موقت و حتي جرقههاي ذهني و باطني كه خود انسان ممكن است پس از گذشت لحظاتي آنها را فراموش كند، در عالم بالا و نزد خد.ا آشكار خواهد بود. تصور اينكه انسان چيزي بداند يا به مسألهاي فكر كند كه خد.اوند نسبت به آن علم ندارد؛ به معناي نقص خد.اوند و مخالف اصل خد.اشناسي و كامل دانستن اوست.
توحيد در اصول ايمان يهود
توبه


----------



## rmi5

*فلسطینی‌هایی که با پرچم داعش تشییع شدند + تصاویر*
فلسطینیان ساکن نوار غزه روز شنبه پیکر دو جوان فلسطینی را از در اردوگاه الشاطی تشییع کردند در حالی که پرچم‌های سیاه داعش را در دست داشتند.
SHIA-NEWS.COM شیعه نیوز:

به گزارش «شیعه نیوز»، خودروی این دو در نزدیکی منزل «اسماعیل هنیه» معاون رئیس دفتر سیاسی حماس و نخست وزیر سابق دولت فلسطین در اردوگاه الشاطی واقع در غرب شهر غزه در حرکت بود که جنگنده‌های صهیونیستی آن را هدف قرار دادند.«اسامه حسن موسى الحسومی» ۲۹ ساله ساکن بیت لاهیا و «محمد فصیح» ۲۴ ساله ساکن محله شیخ رضوان که هر دو از مبارزان گروه‌های ناصر صلاح الدین، شاخه نظامی کمیته‌های مقاومت فلسطین هستند، در این حمله جان خود را از دست دادند.















منبع: ابنا

انتهای پیام/ ز.ح

@Islam shall be the winner haalaa baazam mirid az inhaa hemaayat konid?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

doost aziz , tamam in rang o loabi ke yahudiat dare az masihiyate vagar na ina az khodeshun chizi nadaran, inhayiam ke gofti hichkudumeshun hadeaghal be yahudiaye emruz nemikhore ...


----------



## rmi5

@Militant Atheist 
Rasti, 4th July nazdik hast. ma'moulan hame ja tou amrica, atish bazi, va jashn va ... hast. hatman boro va sherkat kon in jashn ha ra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> @Islam shall be the winner
> حاجی من عادت نداره فینگلیش بخونم. اگر میشه لطف کن با خط فارسی بنویس دمت گرم.
> 1- ببین دوست عزیز، شما داری این مساله رو فلسفی می کنی، من از نکته نظر بیولوژی و فیزیک دارم صحبت می کنم. مشکل اینه که شما می خواهی برای همه چیز علل و معلول تعریف کنی و می خوای از منطق برای جواب گرفتن استفاده کنی! مشکل شما هم همینه، فیزیک در واقع یک سری قوانین اطراف ما هستند که به ما کمک می کنند دنیا را بهتر بفهمیم، این قوانین تابع منطق نیستند و نمی توانید با دلیل و برهان به آن پاسخ بدید. حالا برگردیم به فیزیک، ببین قوانین بنیادی فیزیک خودشون در سراسر کائنات یکسان نیستند!! (البته عده ای این را قبول ندارند) قبلا خلاف این تصور می شد. این به این معنیه که حتی قوانین که به شناخت جهان اطراف ما کمک می کنند خود تابع عوامل دیگری هستند که هنوز ما آنها را نمی فهمیم! حالا شما تصور کن که بخواهی با دلیل و برهان این قوانین را توجیه کنی! چنین چیزی ممکن نیست.
> ولی برخلاف دین که سعی می کنه تمام علل و مسائل را به یک خدای عالم ارتباط بده، داشمندان، اللخصوص فیزیکدانان با تعریف تئوری های تازه و مطالعه بر تئوری های همکارانشان سعی به اثبات مسائل برمی آیند. مثلا یک تئوریسین فیزیک با سالها مطالعه نظریه خود را ارائه می ده، سالها بعد فیزیکدانان تجربی تئوری آنها رامورد آزمایش قرار داده و سپس استنباط می کنند که تئوری آیا اثبات شده یا خیر. اینها پس از صدها هزار ساعت تلاش دانشمندان حوزه های متفاوت به نتیجه می رسد.
> در مورد علوم زیستی، خدا رو شکر تا آن زمانی که ما ایران درس می خوندیم هنوز نظریه تکامل در این تدریس می شد پس امیدوارم حداقل با تکامل مشکلی نداشته باشی. چون تکامل بر خلاف فیزیک نیاز نداره که شما در مورد فیزیک اطلاعات زیادی داشته باشید تا متوجه اش بشید. سنگواره ها، آزمایش های تجربی و غیره.... همه از شواهد محکم نظریه تکامل و نفی تئوری های دینی است.
> 2- ببین دوست عزیز، شما لطف کن که کتاب های آسمانی مختلف را بخون. در این کتاب ها به میزانی اشتباهات وجود داره که در کل "آسمانی" بودن آنها را زیر سوال می بره. چرا که خدایی که بسیار آگاه، بسیار پرقدرت و بسیار دوستدار بندگانش هست حتما نمی توانسته که چنین اشتباهاتی را مرتکب شود. برای درک اشتباهات قرآن به لینک زیر مراجع کن لطفا.
> Some Logical Fallacies Dealt With In The Qur'an
> به لینک که مراجع کنی می بینی که مسلمانان با درک مشکلات در قران در صدد ارائه توضیح آمدند! حال انکه اگر کتاب واقع آسمانی باشه باید طوری نوشته بشه که Open to interpretation نباشه! شما حتی اگر اون نکته نظرات از دید مسلمانان هم بخونی جالب خواهد بود واست!
> 3- من از شما آسانترین سوال یک آتیست را پرسیدم. می خواستم ببینم که از چه بعدی می خواهی جواب بدی.
> 4- این یعنی چی؟ شما دارید می گید که هر خالقی باید یک مخلوقی باید داشته باشه! من دارم می گم پس خالق خدا کیه؟
> 5- جدا؟ من هیچ مشکل ریاضی درش نمی بینم. شما دارید از یک پارادوکس صحبت می کنید. می گید: هر خالقی مخلوق داره! پس خالق خدا کیه؟ این خودش یک پارادوکس بزرگه!
> 6- برای فیزیک گفتم که منطق صدق نمی کنه! برای زیست شناسی هم که به شواهد نگاه کن. به گراند کنیون نگاه کن، به سنگواره های باقی مانده از دایناسورها نگاه کن، به رسیستند بیلدآپ و ادپشن حشرات نگاه کن و غیره...
> 7- مسلما به تکامل اعتقاد دارم. شما هم باید داشته باشی چون داری پزشکی می خونی


@Militant Atheist
سلام عزیز برادر
خوبی؟
آقا چی می خونی؟
یه کم فارسیتم ضعیفه
فینگلیش هم که مشکل داری
مجموعه ی این موارد برای من یه گستره ی عظیم از احتمالات رو تولید می کنه که برام جذاب نیست
دوست دارم بدونم تقریبا با کی صحبت می کنم
در مورد چیزایی که گفتی بعدا که اطلاعات بیشتری ازت ریختم تو دیتا سنتر مغزم صحبت می کنیم
اما برای حسن ختام این کامنت
"من اگه جای شما بودم و می خواستم کل مفهوم خدا و آخرت و معاد و نبوت رو زیر سوال ببرم می دونی چی می گفتم چیزی که منو به شدت آزار میده و یک عمر باعث تکدر خاطر این حقیر سراپا تقصیر شده اینه:
چطور می شه که 99.99 در صد آدمهای مثلا شهر تهران نمی دونن استراحتگاه کیان قلعه کجای دربند هست جایی که با 45 دقیقه راهپیمایی می شه کشفش کرد اما توی همین شهر تهران 99.99 در صد مردم اعم از کودک 5 ساله تا پیرمرد 90 ساله می تونن ریزترین جزئیات بهشت و جهنم و برزخ و ... رو به تفصیل برات شرح بدن جایی رو که هنوز یک نفر بازم تاکید می کنم حتی یک نفر از ساکنان زمین از هزارها سال پیش تا امروز ندیده !!!! این از نظر من بسیار خطرناکه، بسیار خطرناک
این مساله بوی یک پروپگاندای عظیم رو میده بوی خط بطلان بر عقل و تفکر بوی فساد اذهان بوی انسانهای مسحور شده بوی عقول تضییع شده
"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Militant Atheist
> سلام عزیز برادر
> خوبی؟
> آقا چی می خونی؟
> یه کم فارسیتم ضعیفه
> فینگلیش هم که مشکل داری
> مجموعه ی این موارد برای من یه گستره ی عظیم از احتمالات رو تولید می کنه که برام جذاب نیست
> دوست دارم بدونم تقریبا با کی صحبت می کنم
> در مورد چیزایی که گفتی بعدا که اطلاعات بیشتری ازت ریختم تو دیتا سنتر مغزم صحبت می کنیم
> اما برای حسن ختام این کامنت
> "من اگه جای شما بودم و می خواستم کل مفهوم خدا و آخرت و معاد و نبوت رو زیر سوال ببرم می دونی چی می گفتم چیزی که منو به شدت آزار میده و یک عمر باعث تکدر خاطر این حقیر سراپا تقصیر شده اینه:
> چطور می شه که 99.99 در صد آدمهای مثلا شهر تهران نمی دونن استراحتگاه کیان قلعه کجای دربند هست جایی که با 45 دقیقه راهپیمایی می شه کشفش کرد اما توی همین شهر تهران 99.99 در صد مردم اعم از کودک 5 ساله تا پیرمرد 90 ساله می تونن ریزترین جزئیات بهشت و جهنم و برزخ و ... رو به تفصیل برات شرح بدن جایی رو که هنوز یک نفر بازم تاکید می کنم حتی یک نفر از ساکنان زمین از هزارها سال پیش تا امروز ندیده !!!! این از نظر من بسیار خطرناکه، بسیار خطرناک
> این مساله بوی یک پروپگاندای عظیم رو میده بوی خط بطلان بر عقل و تفکر بوی فساد اذهان بوی انسانهای مسحور شده بوی عقول تضییع شده
> "





یعنی الان شما داری به من تیکه میندازی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @Islam shall be the winner haalaa baazam mirid az inhaa hemaayat konid?


pesaram to hanouz hajito nashnakhti, iq dar hadde ghaz, miz, amib.



MOHSENAM said:


> یعنی الان شما داری به من تیکه میندازی ؟


تو که دیگه کارت از تیکه گذشته نیاز به قواره و طاق پارچه داری
پسرم این چرت و پرت ها چی هست می زاری اینجا 
شما چند سالته عمو جون؟


----------



## MOHSENAM

Islam shall be the winner said:


> pesaram to hanouz hajito nashnakhti, iq dar hadde ghaz, miz, amib.
> 
> 
> تو که دیگه کارت از تیکه گذشته نیاز به قواره و طاق پارچه داری
> پسرم این چرت و پرت ها چی هست می زاری اینجا
> شما چند سالته عمو جون؟




کدوم چرتو پرتی من گذاشتم؟ من 25 اینجورا سالم هست شما؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> کدوم چرتو پرتی من گذاشتم؟ من 25 اینجورا سالم هست شما؟


وااااااای
آنکس که بداند و بداند که بدانداسب خرد از گنبد گردون بجهاند
آنکس که بداند و نداند که بداندبیدارش نمایید که بس خفته نماند
آنکس که نداند و بداند که نداندلنگان خرک خویش به منزل برساند 
*آنکس که نداند و نداند که ندانددر جهل مرکب ابدالدهر بماند*


----------



## New

کپی شرم آور از سه زاویه جدید
*"هفت سنگ" پرده از پشت صحنه صدا و سیما برداشت*
فرض کنید رستوران یک اداره یا کارخانه، برای تهیه غذا گوشت می خرد و یک نفر ، لاشه رو به فساد یک چهارپای تلف شده را برای فروش به واحد خرید می برد. نفس این کار نشان می دهد که در آن رستوران سوء استفاده وجود دارد و صاحب لاشه هم بدان واقف است و الا هیچ کس جرأت نمی کند به جای گوشت سالم، لاشه ناسالم را حتی تا نزدیکی رستوران هم ببرد چه رسد به این که ببرد و بفروشد و رستوران هم به خورد مردم دهد!
عصرایران - "هفت سنگ" نام یکی از سریال های ماه رمضان است که از شبکه 3 سیما پخش می شود. بلافاصله بعد از پخش قسمت های اول این سریال، کاشف به عمل آمد که "هفت سنگ" کپی یک سریال آمریکایی به نام "خانواده مدرن" است.

بعد از افشای این موضوع، رسانه ها و شبکه های اجتماعی بدان پرداختند و حتی نشریه "تایم" نیز با ریشخند زدن به این کپی برداری نوشت که سازندگان "خانواده مدرن" بی آن که "هفت سنگ" را ببینند، می دانند که در آن چه می گذرد!







در این نوشتار می خواهیم فراتر از ابراز تأسف به خاطر عدم خلاقیت و کپی کاری ، از زوایایی دیگر به موضوع بپردازیم:

1 - سریال آمریکایی "خانواده مدرن" ، سریال گمنام و ناشناخته شده ای نیست. این سریال برای مدت مدیدی از شبکهABC آمریکا پخش شده و توانسته 5 جایزه معتبر "امی" را به خود اختصاص دهد. 

حال برمی گردیم به صدا و سیمای خودمان. 
در این سازمان ، عده ای از بیت المال پول می گیرند که بر تولیدات نمایشی نظارت کنند. قاعدتاً این افراد باید نسبت به آنچه در قبالش مسوولیت دارند، اطلاعات کافی داشته باشند تا بتوانند نظارت کنند.
نفهمیدن این که "هفت سنگ" کپی سریال بسیار معروف "خانواده مدرن" است ، یک چیز را نشان می دهد و آن این که در صدا و سیما ، مسوولیت ها بر اساس تخصص افراد توزیع نشده است و ملاک های دیگری به جز تخصص مد نظر مدیران این سازمان بوده است و الا تشخیص این کپی کاری از عهده کسی که اندک اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارد نیز بر می آید.

توجه کنید که آنچه رخ داده است ، کپی محض است نه برداشت آزاد یا نزدیک بودن قصه ؛ حتی دیالوگ ها هم در بسیاری از صحنه ها ترجمه متن انگلیسی سریال است، کلمه به کلمه! 

2 - این احتمال وجود داشته که آقایان یا خانم های ناظر ، بدان حدی که در بند یک گفته شد، نادان و غیر متخصص نبوده اند و می دانستند که با یک کار کپی طرف هستند.
این ، عذر بدتر از گناه است چرا که اولاً ابر و باد و مه و خورشید و فلک در کار نیستند تا صدا و سیما با پول مردم ، جنس بدلی تحویل مردم دهد. آیا هزینه ای که برای فیلمنامه این سریال صرف شده، برای خلق اثر بود یا برای ترجمه یک سناریوی خارجی و اعمال برخی تغییرات؟!

ثانیاً این کار بدتر از هزاران فحش به مردم است. بدین جهت که آنان یا فکر می کردند که مردم نخواهند فهمید و این نفهم پنداشتن مردم ، خود اهانتی بزرگ است و یا این که می دانستند مردم خواهند فهمید ولی برغم این ، اساساً مردم و فهم شان را به هیچ انگاشته و کار خودشان را کرده اند.

وجود چنین نگرش های شرم آوری است که باعث شده رسانه ملی ، ملی نشود.

3 - فارغ از بحث ناظرین ، این که یک گروه به خود اجازه داده و در واقع جرأت کرده یکی از معروف ترین سریال های جهان را به اسم خود به صدا و سیما ببرد، تصویب کند ،بسازد و به روی آنتن بفرستد، نشان دهنده عمق نابسامانی در این سازمان است و الا در یک سازمان سالم، کسی جرأت چنین کار وقیحانه ای ندارد.
یک مثال می تواند به بحث کمک کند. فرض کنید رستوران یک اداره یا کارخانه، برای تهیه غذا گوشت می خرد و یک نفر ، لاشه رو به فساد یک چهارپای تلف شده را برای فروش به واحد خرید می برد. نفس این کار نشان می دهد که در آن رستوران سوء استفاده وجود دارد و صاحب لاشه هم بدان واقف است و الا هیچ کس جرأت نمی کند به جای گوشت سالم، لاشه ناسالم را حتی تا نزدیکی رستوران هم ببرد چه رسد به این که ببرد و بفروشد و رستوران هم به خورد مردم دهد!
هیچ دزدی هم از جلوی کلانتری رد نمی شود مگر این که بداند پلیس ها هم مشکل دارند.

"هفت سنگ" بیش از آن که یک دزدی هنری باشد، در واقع پرده برداری از آنچه در صدا و سیما می گذرد هست و هر ناظری را به تأمل وا می دارد که وقتی در موضوعی بدین وضوح که بر روی آنتن است چنین اتفاقی به راحتی آب خوردن می افتد، در پشت صحنه چه ها می گذرد؟! 
"هفت سنگ" پرده از پشت صحنه صدا و سیما برداشت

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> حاجی من عادت نداره فینگلیش بخونم. اگر میشه لطف کن با خط فارسی بنویس دمت گرم.


سلام . حاجی شما که تا الان داشتی فینگیلیش مینوشتی . 

منم اگه دیر جواب میدم ماله اینه که تو فصل امتحاناتم  ساری برو



Militant Atheist said:


> 1- ببین دوست عزیز، شما داری این مساله رو فلسفی می کنی، من از نکته نظر بیولوژی و فیزیک دارم صحبت می کنم. مشکل اینه که شما می خواهی برای همه چیز علل و معلول تعریف کنی و می خوای از منطق برای جواب گرفتن استفاده کنی! مشکل شما هم همینه، فیزیک در واقع یک سری قوانین اطراف ما هستند که به ما کمک می کنند دنیا را بهتر بفهمیم، این قوانین تابع منطق نیستند و نمی توانید با دلیل و برهان به آن پاسخ بدید. حالا برگردیم به فیزیک، ببین قوانین بنیادی فیزیک خودشون در سراسر کائنات یکسان نیستند!! (البته عده ای این را قبول ندارند) قبلا خلاف این تصور می شد. این به این معنیه که حتی قوانین که به شناخت جهان اطراف ما کمک می کنند خود تابع عوامل دیگری هستند که هنوز ما آنها را نمی فهمیم! حالا شما تصور کن که بخواهی با دلیل و برهان این قوانین را توجیه کنی! چنین چیزی ممکن نیست.


یعنی شما میخوای یک پدیده متا فیزیک رو با صرفا فیزیک ثابت کنی ؟ به نظر من و تقریبا تمامی موجودات 2 پای متکلم این امر غیر ممکنه 
البته من در پست قبلیم هیچ بحث فلسفی نکردم و صرفا ریاضی بود

شما خودت هم میدونی که این موضوع ربطی به فلسفه نداره چون اتفاقا تمرکز اصلی بزرگترین و معروف ترین اتئیست هاا همین بحث فلسفه هست نه بحث بیولوژیک . 
بنابرین این مشکل من نیست ، مشکل شماست که با صرف چند تا چرت و پرت ریاضی که تویه اینترنت خوندی ( برای چندمین بار میگم به خدا قصد توهین ندارم) میخوای خدا رو نفی کنی .
ایا واقعا ارزش ریسکش رو داره ؟



Militant Atheist said:


> ولی برخلاف دین که سعی می کنه تمام علل و مسائل را به یک خدای عالم ارتباط بده، داشمندان، اللخصوص فیزیکدانان با تعریف تئوری های تازه و مطالعه بر تئوری های همکارانشان سعی به اثبات مسائل برمی آیند. مثلا یک تئوریسین فیزیک با سالها مطالعه نظریه خود را ارائه می ده، سالها بعد فیزیکدانان تجربی تئوری آنها رامورد آزمایش قرار داده و سپس استنباط می کنند که تئوری آیا اثبات شده یا خیر. اینها پس از صدها هزار ساعت تلاش دانشمندان حوزه های متفاوت به نتیجه می رسد.


علم فلسفه قدیمی ترین علمی هست که بشر بهش دست پیدا کرده ، پس این برهان های موجود یک شبه و با چند تا فرمول ریاضی بدست نیومده 

به علاوه بلاخره شما داری میگی خدا نیست !!! من براتون برهان میارم که هست ، حالا شما باید بتونی نقضش کنی یا نه ؟




Militant Atheist said:


> 2- ببین دوست عزیز، شما لطف کن که کتاب های آسمانی مختلف را بخون. در این کتاب ها به میزانی اشتباهات وجود داره که در کل "آسمانی" بودن آنها را زیر سوال می بره. چرا که خدایی که بسیار آگاه، بسیار پرقدرت و بسیار دوستدار بندگانش هست حتما نمی توانسته که چنین اشتباهاتی را مرتکب شود. برای درک اشتباهات قرآن به لینک زیر مراجع کن لطفا.


بحث ما الان بحث وجود خداست . نه بحث ادیان . چه ربطی داره ؟ یکی ممکنه مذهبی نباشه اما خدا پرست باشه 
الانم من به راحتی میتونم جواب اون سوالات و "مشکلاتی" که تویه قران پیدا کردن !! رو براتون بیارم اما بحث ما چیز دیگریست حاجی




Militant Atheist said:


> 4- این یعنی چی؟ شما دارید می گید که هر خالقی باید یک مخلوقی باید داشته باشه! من دارم می گم پس خالق خدا کیه؟





Militant Atheist said:


> 5- جدا؟ من هیچ مشکل ریاضی درش نمی بینم. شما دارید از یک پارادوکس صحبت می کنید. می گید: هر خالقی مخلوق داره! پس خالق خدا کیه؟ این خودش یک پارادوکس بزرگه!


دارید به جلو فرار میکنید . پارادوکس با لوپ از زمین تا اسمون فرق داره . 
من یک مثال دیگه رو زدم !! اما شما از روش رد شدی چون جوابی واسش نداشتی ! این سری جملات از نظر ریاضی باطل هستن . ما نمیتونیم بگیم : "مگه خدا قدرتمند ترین وجود نیست ؟ پس بگین سنگی بسازه که خودش نتونه تکون بده !! " اره داداش این سری جملات از نظر ریاض باطلن
shayad @Ostad ya @Islam shall be the winner betoone behtar tozih bede 




Militant Atheist said:


> 6- برای فیزیک گفتم که منطق صدق نمی کنه! برای زیست شناسی هم که به شواهد نگاه کن. به گراند کنیون نگاه کن، به سنگواره های باقی مانده از دایناسورها نگاه کن، به رسیستند بیلدآپ و ادپشن حشرات نگاه کن و غیره...


avarin 

hala k bahs biological ru pish keshidi : avalan een ghole ru midam k tooye een bahs shekast mikhori 

دومن بحث رو اهسته شروع میکنیم و قدم به قدم پیش میریم . اینطوری که شما یهو بحث سنگواره رو پیش اوردی نمیشه چون راه واسه سفسطه باز میمونه و اگه مغالطه بکنید من یکی که بحث رو ادامه نمیدم چون بچه نیستیم اینجا 

پس حالا از بحث اداپشن حشرات شروع میکنم 

کی گفته که ما منکر انتخاب سازگار تر هستیم ؟ این موضوع کوچکترین ربطی به تبدیل یک گونه به گونه دیگر نداره !!

حشره ای که سازگار باشه زنده میمونه و حشره ای که سازگار نباشه از میان میره ! ما هم این موضوع رو کاملا قبول داریم . بحث اصلی این هست که شما ادعا میکنید که یک گونه حشره به گونه دیگه تبدیل میشه که اصلا ربطی به موضوع اداپشن نداره 

dobare takid mikonam : age safsate konid ya tak tak soalat ru mesle man javab nadin , man bahs ru edame nemidam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@haman10

به نظر من راحت ترین راه برای ایمان قوی به خدا مرور معجزات قرآن کریم هست نظر شما چیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> @haman10
> 
> به نظر من راحت ترین راه برای ایمان قوی به خدا مرور معجزات قرآن کریم هست نظر شما چیه؟


قطعا . اما این موضوع برای خدا پرست ها صدق میکنه .

نه برای کسی که اساسا به خدا اعتقاد نداره . شما اگه واسه این افراد ایه قران بیاری بهت میخندن 

چون متن علمی (از نظر اونها) حساب نمیشه .

من تقریبا تویه این بحث های اثبات وجود تقریبا کار کشته شدم  علتشم اینه که چندین سال با این ها سرو کله زدم

من کلا هیچ گذاره ای رو تا در موردش تحقیق نکنم نمیپذیرم . یکیش همین وجود خداست . با یک نگاه به اطراف به راحتی میشه خدا رو دید ، فقط باید چشم و گوشتو باز کنی و جو گیر نشی و تریپ روشن فکری ور نداری

چون تریپ روشن فکری با خود روشن فکری خیلی فرق داره 

کسی که خودشو به خواب زده نمیشه بیدار کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

درود! به بقیه پست ها بعدا جواب می دهم ولی این رو یک شفاف سازی بکنم.



rmi5 said:


> *1- Aziz, didam ke neveshti ke fingilish doust nadaari*,
> 
> 
> 
> *vali man type e farsim sefr hast va aslan keyboard e farsi ham nadaaram, ye chandin saali ham misheh ke khodam hich matn e farsi ra ke bish tar az 2-3 khat baasheh, ra type nakardam. pas man ra mo'aaf kon.  *
> 
> *2- Dar mored e Physics, be vaasete ye alaagham va te'daad e kheyli ziyaadi ke dars haye graduate e physics pass kardam, ashnaayi ye khoubi baahaash daaram. Bebiz aziz, ghavaanin e physics universal hast*,
> 
> va dar har jaaye universe yek tor sedgh mikoneh. ma galaxy hayi ke billions of light years az ma distance daarand ra didim, va hamin ghavaanin, masalan ghavaanin e taghyir e toul e moj dar harkat e nesbi ye ashyaa' ya ... ra didim ke yeki hastand. bar khalaaf e saaliyaan e pish(hattaa 1970s va ...), alaan theory haye physics kheyli jelo rafteh, va ma hattaa higgs boson ra ham khodemoun dorost kardim.  higgs boson zarre i hast ke tolidesh dar CERN, kheyli az theory haye physics ra be tor e tajrobi esbaat kard. in zarreh, zarreh i hast ke dar asar e interaction baahaash, particle ha jerm peyda mikonand. ya'ni ma amalan maaddeh khalgh kardim.  ammaa dar mored e bahs e mantegh va falsafeh va physics, baayad begam ke falsafeh ya'ni try kardan baraaye shenaakht e chiz hayi ke dar hoze ye physics nistand. haghighat injaast ke physics kheyli gostaresh peyda karde va amalan daareh tamoum va kaamel misheh. in be mafhoum e marg e falsafeh hast, ke ettefaaghan, hawking ham jadidan be in mozou' eshaareh kardeh. amalan, hoze haye baghi mounde az falsafeh, alaan faghat mabaahesi mesle falsafe ye akhlaagh, va in chiz ha hast.



1- اشکال نداره عزیز، قابل درکه  دلیلی که گفتم اینه که خیلی طول می کشه واسم که کلمات فینگلیش رو بخونم. چون می دونی که مثلا دلیلی که ما با سرعت می تونیم پاراگراف ها رو بخونیم همون آشناییمون با کلاماته (با کلماتی که آشنا هستیم به سرعت ازشون رد می شیم) ولی من قبل از این سایت خیلی به ندرت از فینگلیش استفاده کرده بودم به خاطر همین زیاد با کلمات با فرم فینگلیشیشون آشنا نیستم. قضیه مربوط به تند خوانی می دونی که چی می گم؟

2- متوجه هستم، ولی اگر یک بار دیگه متن منو بخونی میبینی که پرانتز باز کردم وگفتم که همه قبول ندارند. موردی که من بهش اشاره کردم مربوط به دنیاهایی که رصد شده نبود، در هر صورت یک قانونی در فیزیک مبنی بر ثابت بودن قوانین فیزیک در همه جا وجود نداره در موارد دیگه هم باهات هم عقیده هستم نمی دونم چرا فکر کردی که هم عقیده نیستم؟  ولی در فیزیک تئوری احتمالات نادیده گرفته نمی شوند. بطور مثال ما هم اکنون معتقد هستیم که در کائنات 10 در بعد وجود داره ولی در ام-تئوری متقدیم که 11 بعد وجود داره و در بزونیک ما معتقد به وجود 26 بعد هستیم ولی خودت می دونی که هنوز اثبات نشدند.

در مورد تفاوت کنستانت در فیزیک اینجا جواب خوبی داده شده. Are physical constants really constant? - Quora

Phys. Rev. D 84, 084010 (2011) - Principle of relative locality اینم چیزی بود که من بهش استناد می کردم
البته احتمالا اشتباه از من بوده که نتونستم خوب بیان کنم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Militant Atheist
> سلام عزیز برادر
> خوبی؟
> آقا چی می خونی؟
> یه کم فارسیتم ضعیفه
> فینگلیش هم که مشکل داری
> مجموعه ی این موارد برای من یه گستره ی عظیم از احتمالات رو تولید می کنه که برام جذاب نیست
> دوست دارم بدونم تقریبا با کی صحبت می کنم
> در مورد چیزایی که گفتی بعدا که اطلاعات بیشتری ازت ریختم تو دیتا سنتر مغزم صحبت می کنیم
> اما برای حسن ختام این کامنت
> "من اگه جای شما بودم و می خواستم کل مفهوم خدا و آخرت و معاد و نبوت رو زیر سوال ببرم می دونی چی می گفتم چیزی که منو به شدت آزار میده و یک عمر باعث تکدر خاطر این حقیر سراپا تقصیر شده اینه:
> چطور می شه که 99.99 در صد آدمهای مثلا شهر تهران نمی دونن استراحتگاه کیان قلعه کجای دربند هست جایی که با 45 دقیقه راهپیمایی می شه کشفش کرد اما توی همین شهر تهران 99.99 در صد مردم اعم از کودک 5 ساله تا پیرمرد 90 ساله می تونن ریزترین جزئیات بهشت و جهنم و برزخ و ... رو به تفصیل برات شرح بدن جایی رو که هنوز یک نفر بازم تاکید می کنم حتی یک نفر از ساکنان زمین از هزارها سال پیش تا امروز ندیده !!!! این از نظر من بسیار خطرناکه، بسیار خطرناک
> این مساله بوی یک پروپگاندای عظیم رو میده بوی خط بطلان بر عقل و تفکر بوی فساد اذهان بوی انسانهای مسحور شده بوی عقول تضییع شده
> "



درود عزیز
ممنون شما چطوری
لیسانس: الکترونیک، فوق: مهندسی کامپیوتر
خوب دلیلش اینه که من سطح دستور و زبان فارسیم در حد یک دانش آموز کلاس سوم راهنماییه، من تا قبل از اینکه برم واسه لیسانسم خیلی جابه جا شدم و ایران خیلی نبودم، تازه همون موقعش هم دنگ و فنش داشتیم با فارسی، این دستور زبانش واسم سخت بود. 
دلیلی که فینگلیش مشکل دارم اینه که من دوست ایرانی زیاد نداشتم خارج از ایران و با همون ها هم که ایرانی بودند انگلیسی تکست می زدم.، البته من خیلی هم اهل تکست نیستم، اگر با کسی کار داشته باشم زنگ می زنم.



rmi5 said:


> Dalilesh vaazeh hast. baraaye inke be tor e normal, kasi tou amrica niyaaz nemibineh ke plastic surgery bekoneh. ghaaleb e dokhtar ha ke white ham hastand, ke already khoshgel hastand, baraaye maa baghi ham ghaziyeh ye chehreh kam tar mohem hast. chon bar khalaaf e Iran ke hameh chiz az ham jodaast va zanha faghat yek sourateshoun ra be tor e azad dar ekhtiyaar daarand, dar amrica, zan aazaad hast va mahdoudiyati nadaareh. be alaave, bar khalaaf e Iran, dar amrica, dating oun ghadr ghaziye ye ajib va gharibi nist, va afraad ba afraad e mokhtalef date mikonand. tou Iran, chon hameh chiz az did e abzaari be zan, va ezdevaaj e Irani = Kharid va foroush e dokhtar, dokhtar sa'y mikoneh ke az hamin souratesh ra roush kaar bekone, be onvaan e yek sarmaayeh. bar khalaaf e dokhtar haye amricayi, dokhtar haye irani ham ghaleban ya sabzeh hastand ya form e sourateshoun jaaleb nist, ke in ham niyaaz be plastic surgery ra ziyaad mikoneh.



خوب درسته ولی خوب خداییش دختر های ایرانی هم زیبا توشون زیاد هست، البته بنا به دلایل فرهنگی من تاحالا دوست دختر ایرانی نداشتم. بعدشم داوکینز وکیلی همه سفید پوست ها هم خوشگل نیستند ولی خوب در کل قبول دارم حرفات رو.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

MOHSENAM said:


> تمام کشورها و قومیت ها از ژاپن و چین و هند بگیر تا اروپا و حتی سرخ پوستا دین و آیین دارن و در گذشته خدا پرست بودن. مثلا ژاپنی ها یه رسم خاصی دارن که نمیدونم بهش چی میگن یه چیزی تو مایه های "شین هوا". یه روزای خاصی روزه میگیرن و عبادات های خاصی انجام میدن. چینی ها و ژاپنی ها زاهد توشون زیاد دارن یعنی کسایی که به خاطر دین از دنیا میگذرن.شاید همین الان بری ژاپن بتونی آیینشون و آدمایی که اونجا به اصطلاح مذهبی هستن رو ببینی.



شما فکر می کنی چون تعداد زیادتری از مردم به یک چیزی باور دارند آن را به واقعیت تبدیل می کنه؟ شیو هوا خبر گزاریه، فکر کنم منظورت شینتویسم باشه!!!!

مشکل شما اینه که فکر میکنید صرفا به دلیل بیشتر بودن پیروان ادیان نظرتون درسته! خیر! قوانین طبیعت این چیزها رو نمفهمه که!



MOHSENAM said:


> هندوها بت پرستن که به جای خدا می پرستن و کلی آیین و رسوم برای خداهای مختلف خودشون دارن، مثلا نماز خودن روزه گرفتن غسل کردن و اعیادی که دارن.



شما هم اگر هند به دنیا میامدی گاو می پرستی، اگر زمان وایکینگ ها در اسکاندیناوی به دنیا اومده بوده تور و لوکی و غیره را می پرستیدی، و غیره.... چرا فکر می کنی که دین شما درسته و دین دیگران غلط؟

موفق باشی واسه امتحانات



haman10 said:


> یعنی شما میخوای یک پدیده متا فیزیک رو با صرفا فیزیک ثابت کنی ؟ به نظر من و تقریبا تمامی موجودات 2 پای متکلم این امر غیر ممکنه



متافیزیک اصلا معنایی نداره عزیز

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> شما خودت هم میدونی که این موضوع ربطی به فلسفه نداره چون اتفاقا تمرکز اصلی بزرگترین و معروف ترین اتئیست هاا همین بحث فلسفه هست نه بحث بیولوژیک .
> بنابرین این مشکل من نیست ، مشکل شماست که با صرف چند تا چرت و پرت ریاضی که تویه اینترنت خوندی ( برای چندمین بار میگم به خدا قصد توهین ندارم) میخوای خدا رو نفی کنی .
> ایا واقعا ارزش ریسکش رو داره ؟



خیر. کی همچون حرفی زده؟ ما با در تمامی مسائل با شما اختلاف داریم. موضوع فلسفه چیزیه که شما برای رشنالیز کردن باورهاتون استفاده می کنید! چرت و پرت ریاضی کجا بود عزیز. شما کتاب زیست شناسیتو یکنگاهی کن این حرفها نزن.

من به بقیه پست بعدا جواب می دم باید برم بیرون.


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> خیر. کی همچون حرفی زده؟ ما با در تمامی مسائل با شما اختلاف داریم. موضوع فلسفه چیزیه که شما برای رشنالیز کردن باورهاتون استفاده می کنید!


شما فلسفتون ضعیفه دارید حاشا میکنید 

من مشکلی ندارم ، به جای بحث فلسفی بحث بیولوژیک میکنیم )))))

منتظر پاسختون میمونم عزیز جان


----------



## Ostad

Militant Atheist said:


> @Islam shall be the winner
> 
> حاجی من عادت نداره فینگلیش بخونم. اگر میشه لطف کن با خط فارسی بنویس دمت گرم.
> 
> 1- ببین دوست عزیز، شما داری این مساله رو فلسفی می کنی، من از نکته نظر بیولوژی و فیزیک دارم صحبت می کنم. مشکل اینه که شما می خواهی برای همه چیز علل و معلول تعریف کنی و می خوای از منطق برای جواب گرفتن استفاده کنی! مشکل شما هم همینه، فیزیک در واقع یک سری قوانین اطراف ما هستند که به ما کمک می کنند دنیا را بهتر بفهمیم، این قوانین تابع منطق نیستند و نمی توانید با دلیل و برهان به آن پاسخ بدید. حالا برگردیم به فیزیک، ببین قوانین بنیادی فیزیک خودشون در سراسر کائنات یکسان نیستند!! (البته عده ای این را قبول ندارند) قبلا خلاف این تصور می شد. این به این معنیه که حتی قوانین که به شناخت جهان اطراف ما کمک می کنند خود تابع عوامل دیگری هستند که هنوز ما آنها را نمی فهمیم! حالا شما تصور کن که بخواهی با دلیل و برهان این قوانین را توجیه کنی! چنین چیزی ممکن نیست.
> 
> ولی برخلاف دین که سعی می کنه تمام علل و مسائل را به یک خدای عالم ارتباط بده، داشمندان، اللخصوص فیزیکدانان با تعریف تئوری های تازه و مطالعه بر تئوری های همکارانشان سعی به اثبات مسائل برمی آیند. مثلا یک تئوریسین فیزیک با سالها مطالعه نظریه خود را ارائه می ده، سالها بعد فیزیکدانان تجربی تئوری آنها رامورد آزمایش قرار داده و سپس استنباط می کنند که تئوری آیا اثبات شده یا خیر. اینها پس از صدها هزار ساعت تلاش دانشمندان حوزه های متفاوت به نتیجه می رسد.
> 
> در مورد علوم زیستی، خدا رو شکر تا آن زمانی که ما ایران درس می خوندیم هنوز نظریه تکامل در این تدریس می شد پس امیدوارم حداقل با تکامل مشکلی نداشته باشی. چون تکامل بر خلاف فیزیک نیاز نداره که شما در مورد فیزیک اطلاعات زیادی داشته باشید تا متوجه اش بشید. سنگواره ها، آزمایش های تجربی و غیره.... همه از شواهد محکم نظریه تکامل و نفی تئوری های دینی است.
> 
> 2- ببین دوست عزیز، شما لطف کن که کتاب های آسمانی مختلف را بخون. در این کتاب ها به میزانی اشتباهات وجود داره که در کل "آسمانی" بودن آنها را زیر سوال می بره. چرا که خدایی که بسیار آگاه، بسیار پرقدرت و بسیار دوستدار بندگانش هست حتما نمی توانسته که چنین اشتباهاتی را مرتکب شود. برای درک اشتباهات قرآن به لینک زیر مراجع کن لطفا.
> 
> Some Logical Fallacies Dealt With In The Qur'an
> 
> به لینک که مراجع کنی می بینی که مسلمانان با درک مشکلات در قران در صدد ارائه توضیح آمدند! حال انکه اگر کتاب واقع آسمانی باشه باید طوری نوشته بشه که Open to interpretation نباشه! شما حتی اگر اون نکته نظرات از دید مسلمانان هم بخونی جالب خواهد بود واست!
> 
> 3- من از شما آسانترین سوال یک آتیست را پرسیدم. می خواستم ببینم که از چه بعدی می خواهی جواب بدی.
> 
> 4- این یعنی چی؟ شما دارید می گید که هر خالقی باید یک مخلوقی باید داشته باشه! من دارم می گم پس خالق خدا کیه؟
> 
> 5- جدا؟ من هیچ مشکل ریاضی درش نمی بینم. شما دارید از یک پارادوکس صحبت می کنید. می گید: هر خالقی مخلوق داره! پس خالق خدا کیه؟ این خودش یک پارادوکس بزرگه!
> 
> 6- برای فیزیک گفتم که منطق صدق نمی کنه! برای زیست شناسی هم که به شواهد نگاه کن. به گراند کنیون نگاه کن، به سنگواره های باقی مانده از دایناسورها نگاه کن، به رسیستند بیلدآپ و ادپشن حشرات نگاه کن و غیره...
> 
> 7- مسلما به تکامل اعتقاد دارم. شما هم باید داشته باشی چون داری پزشکی می خونی!!


سلام بر خلاف اکثر دوستان من تجربه آتیست بودن رو دارم ولی امروز شیعه هستم و منکر این احتمال (هرچند کم) نمیشم که شاید در مسیر غلطی هستم ولی استدلالی که شما استفاده میکنی بر پایه ی یک پارادکس پذیرفته شده بین المللی هست (که احتمالا قبلا میدونستید چون مربوط به رشته کامپیوتره) معروف به پاردوکس کوانتمی اسمارانداچه
هست.
Smarandache Paradoxe: ALL IS <A>, THE <Non-A> TOO
من به منطق شما احترام میذارم ازتون میخوام شما هم برای اعتقاد من وبقیه دوستان احترام بذارید ممنون

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> باریک . خوب چی شد دیندار شدی؟


من دیندار بودم و از وقتی یادم میاد بچه هیات بودم بهتره بپرسی چی شد آئیست شدی


----------



## MOHSENAM

Ostad said:


> من دیندار بودم و از وقتی یادم میاد بچه هیات بودم بهتره بپرسی چی شد آئیست شدی




ممنون میشم بگی چی شد آتییت شدی و اگر دوست داشته بعدش پاک کنیم.


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> ممنون میشن جواب بدی و اگر دوست داشته بعدش پاک کنیم.


علاقه ای به پاک کردن ندارم. اما علتش، افرادی از همه ی اقشار بودن که به برای پوشش منافع شخصی و حماقت خودشون دین رو علم کردن به شخصه جزو کثیف ترین کارها میدونم این که از چیزی که مردم براش تقدس قائلن رو پوششی برای کثافت کاری استفاده کنی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

چی شد دوباره برگشتی؟


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> چی شد دوباره برگشتی؟


به این نکته رسیدم دین رو نباید تو افراد جستجو کرد .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

*  راز حمایت بی بی سی از داعش فاش شد/ تروریست ها آنقدرها هم غریبه نیستند!*
 





* روزنامه القدس العربی نوشت یازده هزار جنگجوی خارجی از هفتاد و چهار کشور در سوریه مشغول جنگند. اکثر جنگجویان خارجی داعش به ترتیب از انگلیس به میزان بیست و پنج ممیز چهار دهم درصد،‌ از فرانسه به میزان چهارده درصد ،‌ آلمان دوازده ممیز سه دهم درصد هستند. *
به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر به نوشته شماره امروز روزنامه القدس العربی چاپ لندن دراینترنت،‌ با اعلام گروه دولت اسلامی عراق و شام « داعش » مبنی بر ایجاد خلافت اسلامی و درخواست برای رفتن (طرفداران) به سمت این خلافت که همزمان با افزایش سلطه این گروه بر مناطق گسترده ای در سوریه وعراق صورت می گیرد گمانه زنیها درباره شمار جنگجویانی که در کنار گروه داعش می جنگند افزایش یافته است و سئوالهایی که دراین خصوص مطرح است این است که این جنگجویان چگونه توانسته اند خود را از کشورهای مختلف جهان به سوریه وعراق برسانند.

القدس العربی می افزاید گروه داعش به رهبری ابوبکر البغدادی شامل تعداد زیادی جنگجو در سوریه و عراق می شود و جنگجویان خارجی درصد بالائی از نیروهای این گروه را در عراق و سوریه تشکیل می دهند . بنا به گفته کارشناسان گروههای اسلامی ،‌ این گروه در سال دوهزار و شش در عراق و تحت عنوان « دولت اسلامی عراق » پایه ریزی شده است. بعد از آغاز شورش سوریه و تشکیل گروههای جنگجو ، بغدادی در سال دوهزار و سیزده اعلام کرد شاخه این گروه در سوریه با شاخه عراق ادغام شده اند و گروه « دولت اسلامی عراق و شام » را تشکیل داده اند.






القدس العربی درباره ورود جنگجوها از ترکیه به سوریه می افزاید دولت ترکیه که با اتهامات داخلی و خارجی بسیاری مبنی بر اینکه اجازه می دهد جنگجوهای خارجی از خاک ترکیه وارد سوریه شوند مواجه است این اتهامات را رد می کند و چند روز قبل هم رجب طیب اردوغان نخست وزیر این اتهامات را رد و تاکید کرد دولتش مانع از رفتن بیش از پنج هزار جنگجوی خارجی اسلامی برای جنگ به سوریه شده است. اردوغان تاکیدکرده است دولتش « تمامی تدابیر لازم » را برای جلوگیری از رفتن جنگجویان از خاک ترکیه به سوریه اتخاذ می کند.القدس العربی می افزاید به عقیده ناظران سیاسی ،‌اگر ترکیه توانسته است از رفتن بیش از پنج هزار جنگجو به سوریه جلوگیری کند به طور قطع هزاران نفر از این جنگجویان توانسته اند از مرزهای ترکیه وارد سوریه شوند چون نوار مرزی میان ترکیه و سوریه بیش از نهصد کیلومتر است و کنترل امنیتی این مرزها مشکل است. در این راستا لطفی بن جدو وزیر کشور تونس فاش کرد شمار جنگجویان تونسی در سوریه بیش از دوهزار و چهارصد نفر است و وزارتخانه اش از رفتن هشت هزار و هفتصد، هشتصد تونسی به سوریه جلوگیری کرده است. وی تاکید کرده است دولتش برای جلوگیری از رفتن جوانان تونسی به سوریه تلاش می کند. القدس العربی می افزاید با همه اینها متوقف کردن عملیات انتقال جنگجویان ظاهرا سخت تر از آن چیزی است که دستگاههای اطلاعات بین المللی در ماههای اخیر با آن مواجه بوده اند چون در چند ماه اخیر جذب جوانان و ارسالشان به سوریه و عراق افزایش یافته است. القدس العربی می افزاید این تحولات کشورهای اروپائی را به شدت نگران کرده است چون آنها نگران بازگشت جنگجویان خارجی و تاثیرشان بر امنیت ملی این کشورها هستند. اردوغان دراین خصوص اعلام کرده است گروههای مسلح خارجی ، تهدیدی برای امنیت ملی ترکیه محسوب می شوند . وی در سخنان خود خواستار همکاریهای بیشتر میان آنکارا و کشورهای اروپائی برای مبارزه با آنچه که « تروریسم » قلمداد می کند شده است. القدس العربی می افزاید ترکیه که از شورشیان مسلح سوریه برای براندازی نظام بشار اسد حمایت کرده است اخیرا شاهد تحولات امنیتی و درگیری میان ارتش و گروههای مسلح وابسته به « دولت اسلامی » در زمان بازگشتشان از سوریه به کشورهایشان از خاک ترکیه بوده است . در چند ماه اخیر دراین درگیریها شماری از نیروهای امنیتی ترکیه و گروههای مسلح کشته شده اند.






القدس العربی می افزاید به نظر ناظران سیاسی اگر ترکیه به خاطر لغو روادید از اکثر ملیتها از جمله ملیتهای کشورهای مغرب عربی،‌ گذرگاه آسانی برای ورورد جنگجویان خارجی از خاک این کشور به سوریه قلمداد می شود ولی باید گفت لبنان واردن دو گذرگاه مهم ورود جنگجویان به سوریه محسوب می شوند. چون لبنان که بعد از بحران سوریه شاهد ناآرامی های شدید امنیتی بوده است مرزهای طولانی با سوریه دارد که تحت کنترل نیستند و در عین حال گروههای شورشی سوریه توانسته اند بر بخشهایی از مناطق مرزی مشترک میان دو کشور هم تسلط یابند و این امر باعث شده است شمار زیادی از لبنانی ها و شماری از جنگجویان خارجی بتوانند به گروه داعش ملحق شوند.






القدس العربی می افزاید در کنار ترکیه و لبنان ، اردن هم مسیری برای ورود جنگجویان خارجی به سوریه محسوب می شود هرچند میزان ورود از خاک این کشور برای جنگجویان خارجی کمتر است ولی با این حال شمار زیادی از جنگجویان اردنی می توانند به سوریه بروند و به دولت اسلامی بپیوندند به نحوی که منابع عربستان ارزیابی می کنند نزدیک به هزار جنگجوی اردنی در سوریه به سر می برند.

القدس العربی می افزاید اردن که با سوریه سیصد و هفتاد و پنج کیلومتر مرز دارد بیشترین زیان را از تحولات سوریه متحمل شده است چون بیش از یک میلیون مهاجر سوری وارد خاک این کشور شده اند و گروههای مسلح داعش بر مناطق گسترده ای از مرزهای مشترک این کشور با عراق و سوریه سلطه یافته اند و اردن نگران اجرای عملیات این گروهها در خاک خود است. طبق برخی آمارهای غیر موثق شمار جنگجویان خارجی در سوریه به حدود یازده هزار جنگجو از هفتاد و چهار کشور رسیده است. در این خصوص منابع تحقیقاتی و دستگاههای اطلاعات بین المللی این طور ارزیابی می کنند که شصت درصد از این گروهها وابسته به داعش هستند و سایرین به گروههای وابسته به شبکه القاعده مرتبطند. چند روز قبل هم فرانسه اعلام کرد « طرح قاطعی » را برای جلوگیری از رفتن جنگجو به سوریه اجرا خواهد کرد . وزیر کشور فرانسه اعلام کرد دویست و پنجاه نفر از شهروندان این کشور در سوریه مشغول جنگ هستند. از سوی دیگر بلژیک هم اعلام کرد سیصد نفر از شهروندان این کشور در سوریه جنگیده اند و از میان آنها پنجاه نفر بازگشته اند و بیست نفر هم کشته شده اند. طبق تحقیقات شمار « جنگجویان » انگلیسی در سوریه در حدود دویست الی هزار و دویست نفر است و اکثرشان به جبه النصره و گروه داعش ملحق شده اند. بسیاری از محافل انگلیسی درباره بازگشت سیصد جنگجو به این کشور که در درگیریهای سوریه شرکت داشته اند و آموزشهای نظامی دیده اند ابراز نگرانی کرده اند. طبق یک گزارش بین المللی هم که اخیرا منتشر شده است جنگجویان گروه داعش در سوریه و عراق برای جذب نیرو از پایگاههای ارتباط جمعی استفاده می کنند. دراین خصوص نه کشور اروپائی ، هشتم ماه مه در بروکسل تشکیل جلسه دادند و دراین جلسه نمایندگانی از آمریکا ،‌مغرب ،‌اردن ، تونس و ترکیه حضور داشتند و دراین جلسه درباره راههای جلوگیری از رفتن جنگجویان به سوریه بحث و بررسی شد. در این جلسه اعلام شد طبق تحقیقات اجرا شده ، اکثر جنگجویان خارجی از انگلیس به میزان بیست و پنج ممیز چهاردهم درصد ،‌از فرانسه به میزان چهارده درصد ،‌ آلمان دوازده ممیز سه دهم درصد ، سوئد هشت ممیز هشت دهم درصد ، هلند هفت درصد و بلژیک پنج ممیز سه دهم درصد بوده اند. این در حالی است که کشورهای اروپای شرقی ،‌آلبانی ،‌بوسنی ، بلغارستان ، کوزوو ،‌ مقدونیه و صربستا جمعا شش ممیز یک دهم درصد از جنگجویان خارجی را در سوریه تشکیل می دهند و جنگجویان استرالیائی ،‌کانادائی و آمریکائی هفت درصد از جنگجویان خارجی
را درسوریه تشکیل می دهند

راز حمایت بی بی سی از داعش فاش شد/ تروریست ها آنقدرها هم غریبه نیستند!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> osgol jan, inhaa yek mosht mohaajer e pakestani va arab tou oroupaa hastand.
> 
> 
> pas baayad tou chi jostejou kard?
> din aamade ke zendegiye aadam ha ra taghyir bedeh, va dar jahat haye khaassi hedaayat koneh. va gar na ke dige esmesh din nist. haalaa age yek dini, hamash yek mosht ravaani va aghabmoundeh tahvil daad, in ham natije ye oun din hast.
> 
> 
> yani IQ ye to dar had e ghaz, miz, amib hast?


bro, man va eteghadatam masoul hemaghate afrade dige nistim. hamnitor ke hich kaseh dighe nist. harkas masoul. amaal khodeshe. kari ke man anjam midam ineh ke harchi ke mishnavam ro ba aghal va on osuli ke behesh eteghad daram mogayeseh mikonam agehar dorost boud ke gaboul mikkonam vali agar mokhalef boud be in fekr mikonam ke aya bayad to osulam tajdide nazar konam ya na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> haalaa bekhand va maskhareh kon, vali hamin paapati ha, sarzamini bozorg tar az ordon va lobnan, va esrael combined, ra tasarrof kardand. hamin paapati ha, dovvomin shahr e araaghi ra gereftand, ke ma 6 saal, posht e dar e sevvomin shahresh mounde boudim. zamaan e hamle ye a'raab be Iran ham, Irani ha ounhaa ra be khaater e paapati boudan va nime vahshi boudaneshoun, maskhare mikardan, vali midouni ke natijeh chi shod?



kheili jeddi gerefti poste mano.

aval inke maskhare kardane zahere ina rabti be tavanaieshun nadare, badesham inke aksare shahra va manateghi ke tu Iraq gereftan bedune jangidan va shelike hata yek golule (Mosul) bude.


sanian, dar morede arab ha va sasanian, dalile shekaste Iran maskhare kardane arab nabude, balke dalile asli nabude angize jangidan be dalile na rezaiati gostarde dakheili az systeme hokumati va ziad shodane zolmo zur dar avakhere dore sasani bude. barax arab ha be shedat angize dashtan ava motivated budan, mavarede besiar ziadi tuie tarikh hast ke ye tedad kam fighter, ye arteshe bozorg ro shekast midan, in tanha mored nist.

hala shoma ye goruhak ke azash mesle daesh tondro va natars az marg bashan befrest be jangeshun, bebinam bazam mitunan ghalati konan ya na. yeki az dalaiele movafaghiate daesh, khoshunate bish az had va andakhtane tarso vahshat tuie dele sarbazaie ye regular army hast.


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> bro, man va eteghadatam masoul hemaghate afrade dige nistim. hamnitor ke hich kaseh dighe nist. harkas masoul. amaal khodeshe. kari ke man anjam midam ineh ke harchi ke mishnavam ro ba aghal va on osuli ke behesh eteghad daram mogayeseh mikonam agehar dorost boud ke gaboul mikkonam vali agar mokhalef boud be in fekr mikonam ke aya bayad to osulam tajdide nazar konam ya na.


rabti be post e man nadaasht!



Serpentine said:


> kheili jeddi gerefti poste mano.
> 
> aval inke maskhare kardane zahere ina rabti be tavanaieshun nadare, badesham inke aksare shahra va manateghi ke tu Iraq gereftan bedune jangidan va shelike hata yek golule (Mosul) bude.
> 
> 
> sanian, dar morede arab ha va sasanian, dalile shekaste Iran maskhare kardane arab nabude, balke dalile asli nabude angize jangidan be dalile na rezaiati gostarde dakheili az systeme hokumati va ziad shodane zolmo zur dar avakhere dore sasani bude. barax arab ha be shedat angize dashtan ava motivated budan, mavarede besiar ziadi tuie tarikh hast ke ye tedad kam fighter, ye arteshe bozorg ro shekast midan, in tanha mored nist.
> 
> hala shoma ye goruhak ke azash mesle daesh tondro va natars az marg bashan befrest be jangeshun, bebinam bazam mitunan ghalati konan ya na. yeki az dalaiele movafaghiate daesh, khoshunate bish az had va andakhtane tarso vahshat tuie dele sarbazaie ye regular army hast.



bebin, aadam ye chizi ra ke ziyaad bege(shoukhi ya jeddi), khodesh ham kam kam baavaresh misheh.

dar har sourat, ounhaa ba mozakere va sohbat , va har tarfandi ke boud, mosul ra ba kam tarin mizaan e dargiri gereftand, Iran ham ageh orze daasht, hamin kaar ra mikard. in harf ha dalil taraashi hast. 

Anyway, oun zamaan mardom az system rezaayat nadaashtand, alaan ham az system rezaayat nadaarand, mage gheyr az ineh?

Aziz, moshkel in hast ke shoma ha, hamisheh, hame chiz ra be maskhare baazi migirid, natijeh ham in misheh ke hamisheh gand baalaa miyaad  in daesh, alaan ziyaadi ghavi shodeh, va baraaye hamin, baayad har cheh sari' tar jam' besheh.


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> درود! به بقیه پست ها بعدا جواب می دهم ولی این رو یک شفاف سازی بکنم.
> 
> 
> 
> 1- اشکال نداره عزیز، قابل درکه  دلیلی که گفتم اینه که خیلی طول می کشه واسم که کلمات فینگلیش رو بخونم. چون می دونی که مثلا دلیلی که ما با سرعت می تونیم پاراگراف ها رو بخونیم همون آشناییمون با کلاماته (با کلماتی که آشنا هستیم به سرعت ازشون رد می شیم) ولی من قبل از این سایت خیلی به ندرت از فینگلیش استفاده کرده بودم به خاطر همین زیاد با کلمات با فرم فینگلیشیشون آشنا نیستم. قضیه مربوط به تند خوانی می دونی که چی می گم؟
> 
> 2- متوجه هستم، ولی اگر یک بار دیگه متن منو بخونی میبینی که پرانتز باز کردم وگفتم که همه قبول ندارند. موردی که من بهش اشاره کردم مربوط به دنیاهایی که رصد شده نبود، در هر صورت یک قانونی در فیزیک مبنی بر ثابت بودن قوانین فیزیک در همه جا وجود نداره در موارد دیگه هم باهات هم عقیده هستم نمی دونم چرا فکر کردی که هم عقیده نیستم؟  ولی در فیزیک تئوری احتمالات نادیده گرفته نمی شوند. بطور مثال ما هم اکنون معتقد هستیم که در کائنات 10 در بعد وجود داره ولی در ام-تئوری متقدیم که 11 بعد وجود داره و در بزونیک ما معتقد به وجود 26 بعد هستیم ولی خودت می دونی که هنوز اثبات نشدند.
> 
> در مورد تفاوت کنستانت در فیزیک اینجا جواب خوبی داده شده. Are physical constants really constant? - Quora
> 
> Phys. Rev. D 84, 084010 (2011) - Principle of relative locality اینم چیزی بود که من بهش استناد می کردم
> البته احتمالا اشتباه از من بوده که نتونستم خوب بیان کنم.



Ahaan, haalaa motevajjeh shodam ke chi ra mikhaay begi. bebin aziz, shoma in ra eshtebaah motevajjeh shodi. in dar mored e constant haye physics hast ke dar toul e zamaan mitounand be meghdaar e kami taghyir konand. masalan formula ye Gm1m2/r^2 ra dar nazar begir. G mitouneh ke dar zamaan taghyir kone, ya'ni yek trend e incresing ya decreasing daashteh baasheh, ke be khaater e expansion e universe va ... hast. ghavaanin ham chenaan yek saan hast, vali ba'zi constant ha va ... vaghean constant nistand, va dar amal daaraaye taghyiraat hastand 

@Militant Atheist
BTW, dar mored e dimension e jahaan, 2 possibility vojoud dasht, ya inke 11 bo'd(dimension) dashteh baasheh ya 26 bo'd ke ba'dan, nazariyeh ye 26 bo'di kenaar gozaashteh shod. BTW, ma dar M-theory, mo'taghed be 11 bo'd nistim  dar haal e haazer ham, be 10 bo'd mo'taghed nistim  balkeh M-theory va 4 nazariyeh ye rismaani, har kodoum, 10 bo'd ra shaamel hastand, ke in 5 ta, taht e yek bo'd e 11 om, mottahed mishand. be in migand super string theory 



Militant Atheist said:


> خوب درسته ولی خوب خداییش دختر های ایرانی هم زیبا توشون زیاد هست، البته بنا به دلایل فرهنگی من تاحالا دوست دختر ایرانی نداشتم.


 chera? mage tou Iran zendegi nemikardi? BTW, dokhtar e khoshgel, tou Iran kheyli kheyli kam hast, vali baaz ham dokhtar e khoub(ba sho'our) peyda misheh 


> بعدشم داوکینز وکیلی





> همه سفید پوست ها هم خوشگل نیستند ولی خوب در کل قبول دارم حرفات رو.


Are, vali khodet midouni digeh, be tor e average, ekhtelaafeshoun baaz ziyaad hast ba dokhtar haye Irani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> rabti be post e man nadaasht!
> 
> bebin, aadam ye chizi ra ke ziyaad bege(shoukhi ya jeddi), khodesh ham kam kam baavaresh misheh.
> 
> dar har sourat, ounhaa ba mozakere va sohbat , va har tarfandi ke boud, mosul ra ba kam tarin mizaan e dargiri gereftand, Iran ham ageh orze daasht, hamin kaar ra mikard. in harf ha dalil taraashi hast.
> 
> Anyway, oun zamaan mardom az system rezaayat nadaashtand, alaan ham az system rezaayat nadaarand, mage gheyr az ineh?
> 
> Aziz, moshkel in hast ke shoma ha, hamisheh, hame chiz ra be maskhare baazi migirid, natijeh ham in misheh ke hamisheh gand baalaa miyaad  in daesh, alaan ziyaadi ghavi shodeh, va baraaye hamin, baayad har cheh sari' tar jam' besheh.



Aslan on doran ba alan ghabele moghaiese nist.

yeki az mohem tarin tafavot ha ine ke che shoma bepaziri ya na, in hokumat tedade besiar ziadi niruie extremely motivated dare, be alave inke tedade ziadi ham hazeran beran be khatere aghide ya keshvareshun bejangan, harchand ba hokumat mokhalef bashand. kholase inke chizi ke Iran tush alan kambud nadare niruie ba angize hast.

badesham inke dar jang haie on zaman, hezaran nafarr ruberuie ham jam mishodan ye taraf barandeh mishod va sarneveshte kolie jang moshakhas mishod, moghaiese janghaie alan ba 1450 sale pish bachegane hast in nazar.



rmi5 said:


> Iran ham ageh orze daasht


chi kar mikard Iran daghiaghan? manzuret chie inja?



rmi5 said:


> Aziz, moshkel in hast ke shoma ha, hamisheh, hame chiz ra be maskhare baazi migirid, natijeh ham in misheh ke hamisheh gand baalaa miyaad in daesh, alaan ziyaadi ghavi shodeh, va baraaye hamin, baayad har cheh sari' tar jam' besheh.



na, aslan ham chizio be maskhare nagereftim, etefaghan in ghazie daesh kheili jeddi dare tuie iran donbal mishe. asan che dalili dasht iran jet befreste baraie iraq age gharar bud be maskhare begirim? daesh doroste ke nesbatan ghavi hast, vali aslan on chizi nist ke tars tuie dele bazia endakhte. goruhi mesle daesh ba terror shodane chandta az farmandehane aslish, be rahati sazmane razmesh az ham mipashe va niruhash parakande mishan. dastane daesh mesle mari hast ke chand ta gorg doresh jam shodan va baraie ehtiat nazdikesh nemishan, dar hali ke age yeki pa ruie saresh bezare mimire.

zemnan, alan daesh dar andazei nist ke bekhad be keshvaraie mesle iran ya turkey hamle kone. tuie hamin 2 ta mantaghei ham ke tuie iraq va syria eshghal karde ruzi 50-100 ta dare talafat mide, taze dar hali ke hanuz niruie havaie be tore jeddi alaiheshun estefade nashode.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> یعنی شما میخوای یک پدیده متا فیزیک رو با صرفا فیزیک ثابت کنی ؟ به نظر من و تقریبا تمامی موجودات 2 پای متکلم این امر غیر ممکنه
> البته من در پست قبلیم هیچ بحث فلسفی نکردم و صرفا ریاضی بود


Az nazar e physics, chizi ke physics nabaasheh, ya ghaabel e tozih baahaash nabaasheh, mohmal hast.
Riyaazi?  manzouret mantegh hast, delbandam?


> شما خودت هم میدونی که این موضوع ربطی به فلسفه نداره چون اتفاقا تمرکز اصلی بزرگترین و معروف ترین اتئیست هاا همین بحث فلسفه هست نه بحث بیولوژیک .
> بنابرین این مشکل من نیست ، مشکل شماست که با صرف چند تا چرت و پرت ریاضی که تویه اینترنت خوندی ( برای چندمین بار میگم به خدا قصد توهین ندارم) میخوای خدا رو نفی کنی .
> ایا واقعا ارزش ریسکش رو داره ؟


Again, in hich rabti be riyaazi nadaareh. tamarkoz e asli ye Atheist ha ham, philosophy nist. Bozorgtarin doshman e mazhab, hamisheh taarikh boudeh, va ba'd akhlagh, va mantegh, va ba'd physics, biology va science be tor e kol.



> علم فلسفه قدیمی ترین علمی هست که بشر بهش دست پیدا کرده



bastegi daareh ke elm chi ta'rif besheh. ghadimi tarin science ha ham, mechanics, va physics be sourat e ebtedaayi(baraaye saakht e abzaar va selaah) va riyaaziyat(baraate shomaaresh) boudeh. 
Az hameh mohem tar, ghedmat, dalil bar sehat nist. hinduism az eslaam ghadimi tar hast, pas boro alaan yek gaav begir va beparast.


> ، پس این برهان های موجود یک شبه و با چند تا فرمول ریاضی بدست نیومده


Paayeh ye riyaazi, mantegh hast, va philosophy ham bedoun e mantegh, emkaan e raasti azmayi nadaare. be alaaveh, kodoum formula haye riyazi ra migi ke yek shabeh be dast oumadeh?!!!


> به علاوه بلاخره شما داری میگی خدا نیست !!! من براتون برهان میارم که هست ، حالا شما باید بتونی نقضش کنی یا نه ؟


In yek harfet kollan dorost boud 


> بحث ما الان بحث وجود خداست . نه بحث ادیان . چه ربطی داره ؟ یکی ممکنه مذهبی نباشه اما خدا پرست باشه
> الانم من به راحتی میتونم جواب اون سوالات و "مشکلاتی" که تویه قران پیدا کردن !! رو براتون بیارم اما بحث ما چیز دیگریست حاجی


ettefaaghan, bahs e asli, adyaan hast. chon khoda yek ta'rif e yeksaan baraaye hameh nadaareh. khodaye masihi va islam va yahoud va younaani va mesri, ... ba ham az zamin ta asemoun tafaavot va tanaaghoz daarand.
bahs, vojoud e yek khoda, ba sharaayeti ke eslaam tosif mikoneh hast.


> دارید به جلو فرار میکنید . پارادوکس با لوپ از زمین تا اسمون فرق داره .
> من یک مثال دیگه رو زدم !! اما شما از روش رد شدی چون جوابی واسش نداشتی ! این سری جملات از نظر ریاضی باطل هستن . ما نمیتونیم بگیم : "مگه خدا قدرتمند ترین وجود نیست ؟ پس بگین سنگی بسازه که خودش نتونه تکون بده !! " اره داداش این سری جملات از نظر ریاض باطلن
> shayad @Ostad ya @Islam shall be the winner betoone behtar tozih bede


Riyaazi? manzouret mantegh hast? ageh manzouret mantegh hast, begou bebinam chera inha az nazar e manteghi moshkel daareh 


> avarin
> 
> hala k bahs biological ru pish keshidi : avalan een ghole ru midam k tooye een bahs shekast mikhori
> 
> دومن بحث رو اهسته شروع میکنیم و قدم به قدم پیش میریم . اینطوری که شما یهو بحث سنگواره رو پیش اوردی نمیشه چون راه واسه سفسطه باز میمونه و اگه مغالطه بکنید من یکی که بحث رو ادامه نمیدم چون بچه نیستیم اینجا
> 
> پس حالا از بحث اداپشن حشرات شروع میکنم
> 
> کی گفته که ما منکر انتخاب سازگار تر هستیم ؟ این موضوع کوچکترین ربطی به تبدیل یک گونه به گونه دیگر نداره !!
> 
> حشره ای که سازگار باشه زنده میمونه و حشره ای که سازگار نباشه از میان میره ! ما هم این موضوع رو کاملا قبول داریم . بحث اصلی این هست که شما ادعا میکنید که یک گونه حشره به گونه دیگه تبدیل میشه که اصلا ربطی به موضوع اداپشن نداره
> 
> dobare takid mikonam : age safsate konid ya tak tak soalat ru mesle man javab nadin , man bahs ru edame nemidam



Tabdil e gouneh ya'ni chi? in harf, be in shekl ke shoma migi, ghalat hast. in harf e shoma ma'nish in hast ke yek gouneh, yek shab mikhaabeh va farda sobh, hamoun ha, khodeshoun tabdil mishand be yek chiz e kaamelan motefaavet. dar haali ke takaamol in ra nemigeh, balke taghyiraat tadriji boudeh va dar asar e saaliyan e ziyaad, va anbaasht e taghyirat, kaar be jaayi mirese ke amalan beshe yek gouneh ra be sourat e jadid, dasteh bandi va shenaasaayi kard. pas, harf e shoma ghalat hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Aslan on doran ba alan ghabele moghaiese nist.
> 
> yeki az mohem tarin tafavot ha ine ke che shoma bepaziri ya na, in hokumat tedade besiar ziadi niruie extremely motivated dare, be alave inke tedade ziadi ham hazeran beran be khatere aghide ya keshvareshun bejangan, harchand ba hokumat mokhalef bashand. kholase inke chizi ke Iran tush alan kambud nadare niruie ba angize hast.
> 
> badesham inke dar jang haie on zaman, hezaran nafarr ruberuie ham jam mishodan ye taraf barandeh mishod va sarneveshte kolie jang moshakhas mishod, moghaiese janghaie alan ba 1450 sale pish bachegane hast in nazar.


oun zamaan ham, sasani ha kolli nirou daashtand. in bahs e angizeh ham maghlateh hast. nirouyi ke mire tou jang va ma'raz e marg gharaar migireh, baraaye namordan daaraaye angizeh hast, magar inke faraar konand, ke Irani ha, be joz bakhsh e daylami ye sepaah e sasani, kasi az jeloye a'raab faraar nakard.
ghaziye jang, marg va zendegi hast, pas ageh azash faraar nakoni, in ya'ni already angizeh daari.


> chi kar mikard Iran daghiaghan? manzuret chie inja?


Daesh, bar asaas e tasannon, ounhaa ra dor e khodesh jam' kard, vali akhound ha, natounestand ke az barg e tashayyo' estefaade konand. Az nazar e siyaasi, daesh, bedoun e eghraagh, be maraateb az jomhouri ye eslaami behtar amal kardeh


> na, aslan ham chizio be maskhare nagereftim, etefaghan in ghazie daesh kheili jeddi dare tuie iran donbal mishe. asan che dalili dasht iran jet befreste baraie iraq age gharar bud be maskhare begirim? daesh doroste ke nesbatan ghavi hast, vali aslan on chizi nist ke tars tuie dele bazia endakhte.


Alaan, 5 ta jet e zaaghaart ferestaadan be araagh, shode jeddi gereftan?!!! gerefti ma ra?


> goruhi mesle daesh ba terror shodane chandta az farmandehane aslish, be rahati sazmane razmesh az ham mipashe va niruhash parakande mishan. dastane daesh mesle mari hast ke chand ta gorg doresh jam shodan va baraie ehtiat nazdikesh nemishan, dar hali ke age yeki pa ruie saresh bezare mimire.


Eshtebaah. A'raab, hamisheh in rasm ra daarand ke har farmaandeh, ta chand farmaandeh ba'd az khodesh ra dar nabard ta'yin mikoneh, ke ageh khodesh chizish shod, sazman az ham napaasheh. in sonnat e nezamiye a'raab hast, ke tou dore ye eslami ham kaamelan ejraa mishod. kodoum yeki az in sazman ha ra didi ke taa haalaa ba az beyn raftan e rahbaresh az ham paashideh basheh? be tor e mesaal, aayaa AQ az ham paashidesh?


> zemnan, alan daesh dar andazei nist ke bekhad be keshvaraie mesle iran ya turkey hamle kone. tuie hamin 2 ta mantaghei ham ke tuie iraq va syria eshghal karde ruzi 50-100 ta dare talafat mide, taze dar hali ke hanuz niruie havaie be tore jeddi alaiheshun estefade nashode.


AKP va akhound ha ke dar hemaaghat va vatan foroushi, ba ham mosaabegheh gozaashtand. aakharesh ham daarand hame ye manaafe' e Iran va Turkiye ra be baad midand.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> oun zamaan ham, sasani ha kolli nirou daashtand. in bahs e angizeh ham maghlateh hast. nirouyi ke mire tou jang va ma'raz e marg gharaar migireh, baraaye namordan daaraaye angizeh hast, magar inke faraar konand, ke Irani ha, be joz bakhsh e daylami ye sepaah e sasani, kasi az jeloye a'raab faraar nakard.
> ghaziye jang, marg va zendegi hast, pas ageh azash faraar nakoni, in ya'ni already angizeh daari.


in che harfie? pas sasania baraie chi shekast khordan? az nazare nezami ke bartar budan, hamintor tedad. serfan baraie inke arab ro 'maskhare' mikardan? in harfa nist asan, in ye haghighate ke sepahe sasani angizeie jangidan nadasht ba arab. hatman ke nabaiad az jang farar konan ta sabet beshe ke angize nadashtan.


rmi5 said:


> Daesh, bar asaas e tasannon, ounhaa ra dor e khodesh jam' kard, vali akhound ha, natounestand ke az barg e tashayyo' estefaade konand. Az nazar e siyaasi, daesh, bedoun e eghraagh, be maraateb az jomhouri ye eslaami behtar amal kardeh


agar manzuret jange iran-iraq hast, aslan moghaiese in 2ta kare 2rosti nist. on jang ye jange conventional bud va injuri nabud ke iran tuie ghalbe iraq niru dashte bashe ta bekhad shahr hash ro be komake shi'e haie iraqi eshghal kone. badesham inke arteshe saddam kamelan saman yafte bud va be rahati har shureshi ri sarkub mikard, mese arteshe alane iraq nabud ke.


rmi5 said:


> Alaan, 5 ta jet e zaaghaart ferestaadan be araagh, shode jeddi gereftan?!!! gerefti ma ra?


bahse jete atighe nist, nafse in kar mafhumesh hamin hast. vagarna kojaie donya saebeghe dare ke keshvare hamsaye jet hash ro be ye keshvare dg gharz mide, magar dar mavarede kheili mohem? hazeram shart bebandam ke hamin alan ham bakhshe asli mobareze ba daesh ro ham tuie iraq iran dare migardune, yeki az dalaieli ham ke moje pishravie daesh ghat shode hamine. injuri nist ke bikhial beshinim ta ona bian soraghemun, vagarna ta alan baeed nabud be marze iran ham hamle karde budan.




rmi5 said:


> Eshtebaah. A'raab, hamisheh in rasm ra daarand ke har farmaandeh, ta chand farmaandeh ba'd az khodesh ra dar nabard ta'yin mikoneh, ke ageh khodesh chizish shod, sazman az ham napaasheh. in sonnat e nezamiye a'raab hast, ke tou dore ye eslami ham kaamelan ejraa mishod. kodoum yeki az in sazman ha ra didi ke taa haalaa ba az beyn raftan e rahbaresh az ham paashideh basheh? be tor e mesaal, aayaa AQ az ham paashidesh?


are doroste, vali in al baghdadi hokme khalife ro dare barashun, agar on az bein bere baghiashun sargardun mishan.

AQ fargh mikard, chon Osama serfan ye rahbare symbolic bud vaghti koshte shod, badesham inke AQ chandin va chand ta shobe dare tuie keshvaraie dg va har kodum az ina ye rahbar daran, vali daesh kollan 5 ta rahbare asli dare ke tuie iraq va syria hastan va agar ina az bein beran badanash az ham mipashe.




rmi5 said:


> AKP va akhound ha ke dar hemaaghat va vatan foroushi, ba ham mosaabegheh gozaashtand. aakharesh ham daarand hame ye manaafe' e Iran va Turkiye ra be baad midand.


vali in bazam dalil nemishe ke daesh betune be in 2 keshvar hamle asasi kone. be hich vajh


----------



## Armstrong

Serpentine said:


> vali in bazam dalil nemishe ke daesh betune be in 2 keshvar hamle asasi kone. be hich vajh


 

Hmmmn azizaa khair-e-khusgawar ! 

I dunno what I just said - It was a movie quote....it had a nice ring to it ! 

So if I were to say that @SOHEIL walked up to a Religious Cleric & said to him 'Dooset daram' - Would that mean what I think it means ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Armstrong said:


> Hmmmn azizaa khair-e-khusgawar !
> 
> I dunno what I just said - It was a movie quote....it had a nice ring to it !
> 
> So if I were to say that @SOHEIL walked up to a Religious Cleric & *said to him 'Dooset daram' - Would that mean what I think it means ? *



It depends how you say it. 
You can say it in a homo way, or you can say it in a friendly way and from what I know from you, you should have told in the former context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Tabdil e gouneh ya'ni chi? in harf, be in shekl ke shoma migi, ghalat hast. in harf e shoma ma'nish in hast ke yek gouneh, yek shab mikhaabeh va farda sobh, hamoun ha, khodeshoun tabdil mishand be yek chiz e kaamelan motefaavet. dar haali ke takaamol in ra nemigeh, balke taghyiraat tadriji boudeh va dar asar e saaliyan e ziyaad, va anbaasht e taghyirat, kaar be jaayi mirese ke amalan beshe yek gouneh ra be sourat e jadid, dasteh bandi va shenaasaayi kard. pas, harf e shoma ghalat hast.


behet goftam kam zer bazan . man ke aslan ba shoma harfi nadaram .

faghat vase inke baghiye yekam bekhandan behet migam : too chizi k etela'at dar moredesh nadari zer nazan . ok ?

a'za gouneh haye mokhtalef ya nemitoonan ba ham amizesh konan ya age amizesh konan bache hashoon mimiran ya inke na barvar hastan .

hala dahaneto beband va zer ezafi nazan bache . let the grown ups handle the talk ok ?

entekhab sazgar =/= fargasht .

dige quote ham nakon . aslan doost nadaram zerto pert az bache ha notification begiram .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> behet goftam kam zer bazan . man ke aslan ba shoma harfi nadaram .
> 
> faghat vase inke baghiye yekam bekhandan behet migam : too chizi k etela'at dar moredesh nadari zer nazan . ok ?
> 
> a'za gouneh haye mokhtalef ya nemitoonan ba ham amizesh konan ya age amizesh konan bache hashoon mimiran ya inke na barvar hastan .
> 
> hala dahaneto beband va zer ezafi nazan bache . let the grown ups handle the talk ok ?
> 
> entekhab sazgar =/= fargasht .
> 
> dige quote ham nakon . aslan doost nadaram zerto pert az bache ha notification begiram .



mibinam ke javaabam, ta tah souzoundet va bisavaadit ra neshoun daad. baraaye hamin ham mesle bachche ha be fohsh daadan oftaadi.
Inke gouneh ra az tarigh e emkaan e daashtan/nadaashtan e amizesh ba ham ta'rif koni, yek ta'rif e ebtedaayi hast ke tou dabirestan be mellat migand. dar amal, marz e ta'rif e gouneh ha, oun ghadr strict nist. BTW, Neanderthal ha va ensaan ha amizesh daashtand, va alaan, up to 5% az genome e ensan haye orupa va asia, az neanderthal ha hast. pas chejouri in ettefaagh oftaade?  didi ke andaaze ye ghaater ham savaad nadaari? hattaa biology ham nemidouni. *be alaaveh, hattaa in ta'rif ham, ba chizi ke man gofte boudam, naa saazegaar nist.
BTW, avval tafaavot e riyaazi ba mantegh ra yaad begir, ba'dan baraaye ma ghod ghod bekon. *


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> in che harfie? pas sasania baraie chi shekast khordan? az nazare nezami ke bartar budan, hamintor tedad. serfan baraie inke arab ro 'maskhare' mikardan? in harfa nist asan, in ye haghighate ke sepahe sasani angizeie jangidan nadasht ba arab. hatman ke nabaiad az jang farar konan ta sabet beshe ke angize nadashtan.


baraaye inke Iran, farmaande ye sepahesh ra avaz kard va yek khorafatiye ahmaghi, be naam e rostam e farokhzad ra gozasht farmaandeh, ke be ma'ni ye vaghei ye kalameh, rid be sepaah e Iran. BTW, arab ha ham te'dadeshoun kheyli ziyaad boud, vali rostam e ahmagh, oun haa ra dast e kam gereft.
tarikh e jang e ghadesiyeh ra bekhoun, mibini ke yaarou che gaavi boudeh. 


> agar manzuret jange iran-iraq hast, aslan moghaiese in 2ta kare 2rosti nist. on jang ye jange conventional bud va injuri nabud ke iran tuie ghalbe iraq niru dashte bashe ta bekhad shahr hash ro be komake shi'e haie iraqi eshghal kone. badesham inke arteshe saddam kamelan saman yafte bud va be rahati har shureshi ri sarkub mikard, mese arteshe alane iraq nabud ke.


man ham nagoftam ke inha kaamelan case haye shabih be ham hastand. vali hanouz misheh ke strategy ha ra moghaayese kard va did ke policy haye jomhouri eslaami, kaamelan eftezaah boudeh.


> bahse jete atighe nist, nafse in kar mafhumesh hamin hast. vagarna kojaie donya saebeghe dare ke keshvare hamsaye jet hash ro be ye keshvare dg gharz mide, magar dar mavarede kheili mohem?
> 
> *hazeram shart bebandam ke hamin alan ham bakhshe asli mobareze ba daesh ro ham tuie iraq iran dare migardune, *





> yeki az dalaieli ham ke moje pishravie daesh ghat shode hamine. injuri nist ke bikhial beshinim ta ona bian soraghemun, vagarna ta alan baeed nabud be marze iran ham hamle karde budan.


ba hamin mantegh, misheh goft ke daesh, alaan tasarrof e manaategh ra tasbit kardeh, ke yek gaam e mohem be jelo hast. age vaghean kaari anjam shode boud, alaan injouri naboud ke tamaam e manaategh e sonni az dast rafte basheh.


> are doroste, vali in al baghdadi hokme khalife ro dare barashun, agar on az bein bere baghiashun sargardun mishan.


mage khalifeh haye ghabli az beyn miraftan, ettefaaghi mi-oftaad?


> AQ fargh mikard, chon Osama serfan ye rahbare symbolic bud vaghti koshte shod, badesham inke AQ chandin va chand ta shobe dare tuie keshvaraie dg va har kodum az ina ye rahbar daran, vali daesh kollan 5 ta rahbare asli dare ke tuie iraq va syria hastan va agar ina az bein beran badanash az ham mipashe.


haalaa age shoma mitouni, avval boro hamin 5 ta ra az beyn bebar, ba'd raaje' be consequencesh bahs mikonim 


> vali in bazam dalil nemishe ke daesh betune be in 2 keshvar hamle asasi kone. be hich vajh


Haalaa ki gofte ke mikhaad be turkiye hamleh bekoneh?


----------



## SOHEIL

Armstrong said:


> Hmmmn azizaa khair-e-khusgawar !
> 
> I dunno what I just said - It was a movie quote....it had a nice ring to it !
> 
> So if I were to say that @SOHEIL walked up to a Religious Cleric & said to him 'Dooset daram' - Would that mean what I think it means ?



What !?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> mibinam ke javaabam, ta tah souzoundet va bisavaadit ra neshoun daad. baraaye hamin ham mesle bachche ha be fohsh daadan oftaadi.
> Inke gouneh ra az tarigh e emkaan e daashtan/nadaashtan e amizesh ba ham ta'rif koni, yek ta'rif e ebtedaayi hast ke tou dabirestan be mellat migand. dar amal, marz e ta'rif e gouneh ha, oun ghadr strict nist.


to chera bayad hamishe chiz bokhori ?

dari reshteye khodamo vase man lecture midi ? akhe bad shekl , age man nadoonam gouneh yani chi ke bayad mese to sar bezaram bemiram 

In biology, a *species* (plural: species) is one of the basic units of biological classification and a taxonomic rank. A species is often defined as the largest group of organisms capable of interbreeding and producing fertile offspring.

strict nist ?  mardak , dar mored chizi k nemidooni nazar nade .

nega kon toro khoda   @ResurgentIran @rahi2357

tag kardam yekam bekhandin 




rmi5 said:


> BTW, Neanderthal ha va ensaan ha amizesh daashtand, va alaan, up to 5% az genome e ensan haye orupa va asia, az neanderthal ha hast


avalan to aslan midooni genome chiye ? 

dovoman een daghighan hamoon chizi bood k mikhastam dar marhaleye bad begam @Militant Atheist 

mesle inke een doostet nadooneste dare tishe mizane be rishe  khodet javabesho bede enghad khit nakare


----------



## The SiLent crY

Oops , people again speak about history .


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> doostan agar gharar bar fohsho dava bashe bahs nakonid behtare !! moosa be dine khod isaa be dine khod...
> hich niaziam be dava va asabi shodan nist .kesi ke shoor bezane sare in ghaziye neshoon mide ke halate tadafoyi gerefteo be afkare khodesh shak dare. pas lotfan !


harf e dorostiye, albatteh man ke shorou' be fohsh daadan nakardam 


> @rmi5 salam khoobin? kolan benazar miad fazay bahs jofto joor nist... too forume interneti ham nemishe ziad bahs kard bayad hozoori bashe  pas behtare bahso movaghatan bebandim ta shayad jay dige... faghat baz nokate ja moonde az poste ghablitoon va movaghatan tamam:
> 
> 
> adad chi ? adad ham vaghti vojood dare ke chizi bara shomordan dashte bashim? agar mokhtasati dashte bashim ke chizi daroon nabashe az nazare shoma oon makan vojood nadare ? ya be tore belghove zareh ya madeh ya meydan nemitoone dar oon mokhtasat gharar begire?


Adad rabti nadaareh. vojoud e adad aslan ya'ni chi? masalan ageh to ye axis ta'rif koni, aghaye shomaare 5 rafte va ounja neshaste?  Bahs e adad, ghiyaas e ma'alfaaregh hast. chizi ke man be shoma goftam, falsafeh naboud, baalaam jan. in chizi hast ke physics be shoma migeh.
mokhtasaat, aslan yek model e zehni hast, va vojoud e khaareji nadaareh. tanha az nazar e riyaazi vojoud daareh. haalaa ageh ma sa'y konim ke donyaa ye vaghei ra baraaye behtar dark kardanesh, be sourat e yek coordinate system map konim, oun bahs e dige i hast.
baalaam jan, moshkel e shoma in hast ke yek did e classic be ghaziyeh daari va baraaye hamin gir mikoni. masalan ageh safhe ye fazaaa zamaan kham besheh, shoma in ra nemitouni ba did e classic befahmi. inja ham shoma, yek did e classic daari ke jahan ra be sourat e yek mostatil mibini  ke ghaziye intor nist 


> dooste aziz mostatil 2 bo'd dareo kore 3 bo'd. hamoon kore agar dakhelesh gharar dashte bashin mahdodiat darino marz dare hata agar biroone kore bashin baz mahdood hastin choon nemitoonin dakhele kore berid.



*Aahaan, aafarin, nokte hamin hast dige aziz.* pas age to yek mojoud e 2-bo'di baashi va rouye sath e kore zendegi koni, kore baraaye to marz nadaareh vali hamchenaan, baraaye to mahdoud hast. gar che ageh be saakhtaaret bo'd ezaafe koni(mesl e yek bo'd e jadid dar jahat e sho'aa e kore), *mitoune va na elzaaman, *yek bo'd e na mahdoud ya shaayad baaz ham dobaare mahdoud(maslan yek abar kore) daashte basheh.
Pas nokte ye mohem chiye? nokte injaast ke mahdoud boudan e toul, ya masaahat ya fazaa, ba marz nadaashtan dar tanaaghoz nist. 



> albate monkere bahse enhenay fazao zaman nistam ama bahse enhenbay fazao zaman ham be hich vajh mahdoodiati bara jahan ghael nashodeo az mianborha harf mizane. masalan farz kon 2ta khaiboon hast be esme A va B ke har do movazi ba ham hastand va harkodom 100 metr fasele darand az ham. man migam agar az khaibane A bekhay be B beri bayad A ro ta bi nahayat edame bedi choon 2khate movazi dar bi nahayat be ham miresan (bi nahayat ke makane khasi nist , yani boro ta beresi  ). shoma migi divoone shodi? 100 metr begir amoodi boro sari miresi behesh.



ye chand ta nokteh,
haalaa masalan age tou rouye yek kore neshaste baashi chi? oun moghe age hamin tori 2 ta khat ra ba ham movazi edaame bedi, be chi miresi?  bebin, ghaziye injaast ke shoma che tori mikhaay mokhtasaatet ra edaame bedi? mikhaay dar jahat e khat e seyr e noor edaame bedi? khob nour ke be tor e mostaghim ham montasher misheh, va enhenaaye fazaa zamaan ra donbaal mikoneh. haalaa fekr kon ke in 2 khat, 2 ta beam e nour baashan ke safhe ye fazaa zamaneshoun be sourat e yek kore khamide shodeh. oun moghe' che ettefaaghi miyofte? 



> doroste man fiziko riazim be garde shoma ham nemirese choon reshtam chize digast ama be bazi mabahesesh kheyli alaghe daramo be nazaram mishe pasokhe soalay hasti shenasaneo bonyadin ro az in 2 elm peyda kard ya hadeaghal neshanehayi az haghighat ro... ama khob.... forum kolan jaye bahse manteghi nist... shir too shir mishe dige akharesham ban,thread closed,... pas felan


physics va biology, chizhayi boudand ke paayeh ye falsafeh ra tekoun daadand. quantum ba khodesh adam e ghat'iyat ra avord ke kolli falsafeh ra be fanaa daad. casimir effect ham ke be elliyat, yek tir e khalaas zad, va kolli chiz ha ra be ... daad 


> rasti inam yeki dige az badiay amrika oonmoghe ke mention kardi gofti kesi on nst? nesfe shabe oroopa boodo sobhe iran( ke albate ta 9 ya khaban ya raftan sare kar  )



haalaa ba in yek mored mitounam kenaar biyaam  
vali jeddi, hamishe vaghti man on hastam, baghiye off hastand va bar aks 


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> baz in wahabia !!! @Abii what happened?







haman10 said:


> to chera bayad hamishe chiz bokhori ?
> 
> dari reshteye khodamo vase man lecture midi ? akhe bad shekl , age man nadoonam gouneh yani chi ke bayad mese to sar bezaram bemiram
> 
> In biology, a *species* (plural: species) is one of the basic units of biological classification and a taxonomic rank. A species is often defined as the largest group of organisms capable of interbreeding and producing fertile offspring.
> 
> strict nist ?  mardak , dar mored chizi k nemidooni nazar nade .
> 
> nega kon toro khoda   @ResurgentIran @rahi2357
> 
> tag kardam yekam bekhandin
> 
> 
> 
> avalan to aslan midooni genome chiye ?
> 
> dovoman een daghighan hamoon chizi bood k mikhastam dar marhaleye bad begam @Militant Atheist
> 
> mesle inke een doostet nadooneste dare tishe mizane be rishe  khodet javabesho bede enghad khit nakare



Ghaafiye ke be tang aayad shaa'er be jafang aayad
khoub khosham miyaad ke kam aavordi va hattaa tou biology ham pouzet zadeh shod 
to ghabl az inke fargh e mantegh ba riyaazi ra yaad begir, avval laazem shod ke ye kam hamin biology ra yaad begiri.


----------



## Ostad

watz up dudes?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> Namaz roozat ghabool




hamchenin baraye shoma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> watz up dudes?


WAZZUP 

agha rooze namaz shoma ham ghabool bashe , eradat darim baw .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> WAZZUP
> 
> agha rooze namaz shoma ham ghabool bashe , eradat darim baw .


hamchenin. ma bishtar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> watz up dudes?


hichi baradar, ah ah ah dishab ta hala khodemoono allaf kardim ghaza bepazim sahari bokhorim, hala boland shodam mibinam dare azoon mige

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

mod edit



Islam shall be the winner said:


> hichi baradar, ah ah ah dishab ta hala khodemoono allaf kardim ghaza bepazim sahari bokhorim, hala boland shodam mibinam dare azoon mige



LOL, ma ra troll kardi, khoda ham gozaasht daret   dorost goftam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Islam shall be the winner said:


> hichi baradar, ah ah ah dishab ta hala khodemoono allaf kardim ghaza bepazim sahari bokhorim, hala boland shodam mibinam dare azoon mige


lol, inke khobe roze dovom, shab saate 1 residam khone goftam digeh ta azoon bidar basham 15 dagigeh mondeh be azoon cheshmam ro bastam saate 10 bidar shodam.   .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> LOL, ma ra troll kardi, khoda ham gozaasht daret dorost goftam?


ha ha, ba harchi mikhay shookhi kon dar in mored ba man bahs nakon hich asab nadaram,
in sakht tarin azabi hast ke khodavand mitoone bar zaminian nazel kone.
hala manamo, khodamo, ye ehsase goshnegiyo, ye ghablame por gooshte abpazo, imani ke har lahze ehtemale laghzeshesh hast,
badshansi teshnamam hast. ino dige kojaye delam ja bedam



Ostad said:


> lol, inke khobe roze dovom, shab saate 1 residam khone goftam digeh ta azoon bidar basham 15 dagigeh mondeh be azoon cheshmam ro bastam saate 10 bidar shodam.


These are the Islamic versions of Murfy laws I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

بچه ها من سرم شلوغه سم پاش توی خونه است نمی تونم فعلا صحبت کنم. جواب همه رو به موقع می دم. اون پست قبلیمم نیمه کاره است باید پاسخ بدم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> losing debate


Regression is defined as “A reversion to immature patterns of behavior.” There are plenty of examples of this (and we all know a couple we are guilty of). One of the more obvious examples might be a teenager not allowed to go on a trip for spring break, so he or she might throw a temper tantrum and scream and cry at his or her parents. Conversely, a teenager might revert back to infant behavior to receive sympathy from his or her parents.

Top 7 Psychological Defense Mechanisms - Listverse



Ostad said:


> lol, inke khobe roze dovom, shab saate 1 residam khone goftam digeh ta azoon bidar basham 15 dagigeh mondeh be azoon cheshmam ro bastam saate 10 bidar shodam.   .


man hamishe alarm gooshim ba bi ehterami bidaram mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ha ha, ba harchi mikhay shookhi kon dar in mored ba man bahs nakon hich asab nadaram,
> in sakht tarin azabi hast ke khodavand mitoone bar zaminian nazel kone.
> hala manamo, khodamo, ye ehsase goshnegiyo, ye ghablame por gooshte abpazo, imani ke har lahze ehtemale laghzeshesh hast,
> badshansi teshnamam hast. ino dige kojaye delam ja bedam



emrouz residi ke sahari bokhori ya na? dige man emrouz aah va nefrini baraat nadaashtam 
vali dige baraat yek tajrobeh ye khoubi shod ke ba seyyed jamaa'at dar nayofti. aah e ma, poudret mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anHuman

فارسی شهری - سندرم آقوی همساده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> emrouz residi ke sahari bokhori ya na? dige man emrouz aah va nefrini baraat nadaashtam
> vali dige baraat yek tajrobeh ye khoubi shod ke ba seyyed jamaa'at dar nayofti. aah e ma, poudret mikone


LOL, sahari ke hanooz vaghtesh nashode amma jat khali ba doostan raftim va ye ghazaye charb o chili vase eftar zadim tooye rag.
agha ma kheyli eradat darim hamoon avval migofti seyyedi ma jesarat nemikardim mahzare sharifetoon.
dar zemn hanooz ham motaghedam manzoore poste man bi ehterami nabood.
....
agha in bazi Iran Polando az che channeli mishe did
ey lanat kone in system lajan mamlekat dari ro ke baraye didane ye bazi volleybal ham bayad asabe adam nabood she, maloom nist dare volleybal pakhsh mikone ya sahnehaye lajane aheste ba keyfiate OGG,
ye mosht nekbate 1000 sale daran omro zendegio asabo akherate maro be gand mikeshan


Agha kasi dar jaryane ke in bazi ro mishe az che shabakeye mahvaree did?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@rmi5

To seyyedi vaghan?


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> LOL, sahari ke hanooz vaghtesh nashode amma jat khali ba doostan raftim va ye ghazaye charb o chili vase eftar zadim tooye rag.
> agha ma kheyli eradat darim hamoon avval migofti seyyedi ma jesarat nemikardim mahzare sharifetoon.
> dar zemn hanooz ham motaghedam manzoore poste man bi ehterami nabood.


bebakhshid, havaasam be ekhtelaaf saat naboud. inja taaze alaan zohr hast 


> ....
> agha in bazi Iran Polando az che channeli mishe did


فوتبالی‌ترین | پخش زنده بازی لهستان - ایران (لیگ جهانی والیبال) YouTube


> ey lanat kone in system lajan mamlekat dari ro ke baraye didane ye bazi volleybal ham bayad asabe adam nabood she, maloom nist dare volleybal pakhsh mikone ya sahnehaye lajane aheste ba keyfiate OGG,
> ye mosht nekbate 1000 sale daran omro zendegio asabo akherate maro be gand mikeshan
> 
> 
> Agha kasi dar jaryane ke in bazi ro mishe az che shabakeye *mahvaree* did?





MOHSENAM said:


> @rmi5
> 
> To seyyedi vaghan?


bale

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Islam shall be the winner said:


> agha in bazi Iran Polando az che channeli mishe did



ehtemalan khialeshun rahat shode soud mikonan yekam vel dadan. alan 2-1 aghab hast, sete 4om ham yeki 2 emtiaz aghaban. asan tuie zate iranist, vaghti yekam tuie yechizi movafagh mishan vel midan. vali bazam dameshun garm, hadeaghal ba ekhtelafe kam set ha ro mibazan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> bebakhshid, havaasam be ekhtelaaf saat naboud. inja taaze alaan zohr hast
> 
> فوتبالی‌ترین | پخش زنده بازی لهستان - ایران (لیگ جهانی والیبال) YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> bale




Seyyede kafar nadide budim.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ostad said:


> سلام بر خلاف اکثر دوستان من تجربه آتیست بودن رو دارم ولی امروز شیعه هستم و منکر این احتمال (هرچند کم) نمیشم که شاید در مسیر غلطی هستم ولی استدلالی که شما استفاده میکنی بر پایه ی یک پارادکس پذیرفته شده بین المللی هست (که احتمالا قبلا میدونستید چون مربوط به رشته کامپیوتره) معروف به پاردوکس کوانتمی اسمارانداچه
> هست.
> Smarandache Paradoxe: ALL IS <A>, THE <Non-A> TOO
> من به منطق شما احترام میذارم ازتون میخوام شما هم برای اعتقاد من وبقیه دوستان احترام بذارید ممنون



من نوکر تو هم هستم دوست عزیز. مشکل ما با شما نیست. شما اگر می خواهید نیروهای رادیکال اسلامگرا را کنترل کنید باید به اعتقادشون حمله کنید.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> ehtemalan khialeshun rahat shode soud mikonan yekam vel dadan. alan 2-1 aghab hast, sete 4om ham yeki 2 emtiaz aghaban. asan tuie zate iranist, vaghti yekam tuie yechizi movafagh mishan vel midan. vali bazam dameshun garm, hadeaghal ba ekhtelafe kam set ha ro mibazan


merci, manam dashtam mididam az shabakeye 3 amma halam az sansoore asab khord konesh be ham khord switch kardam rooye mahvare, shabakeye polsat sport pakhshesh mikard.
eyb nadare bakhtim, bacheha khoob boodan, mitoonestan behtar bashan amma man ke raziam

ma berim sare ashpazimoon, emshab sahar mikham koofte tabrizi dorost konam, aghayoon khanoma oonaee ke ahleshan befarmaeed dar khedmat bashim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@rmi5 

Chejuri mishe ye nafar ham seyyed bashe ham atheist?


----------



## Serpentine

Islam shall be the winner said:


> merci, manam dashtam mididam az shabakeye 3 amma halam az sansoore asab khord konesh be ham khord switch kardam rooye mahvare, shabakeye polsat sport pakhshesh mikard.
> eyb nadare bakhtim, bacheha khoob boodan, mitoonestan behtar bashan amma man ke raziam
> 
> ma berim sare ashpazimoon, emshab sahar mikham koofte tabrizi dorost konam, aghayoon khanoma oonaee ke ahleshan befarmaeed dar khedmat bashim



nooshe jan.

fahmidi chera sansoor mikardan avazia? on 6 ta hastan ke mian zamino tei mikeshan tuie time out? ona 6 ta zan ba short budan, in ahmagha ham harvaght time out mishod sansoor mikardan.



MOHSENAM said:


> Chejuri mishe ye nafar ham seyyed bashe ham atheist?



vaghean in 2ta be ham rabt dare alan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine said:


> nooshe jan.
> 
> fahmidi chera sansoor mikardan avazia? on 6 ta hastan ke mian zamino tei mikeshan tuie time out? ona 6 ta zan ba short budan, in ahmagha ham harvaght time out mishod sansoor mikardan.
> 
> 
> 
> vaghean in 2ta be ham rabt dare alan?




jalebe...


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> ایا واقعا ارزش ریسکش رو داره ؟



ببین عزیز منو یاد یک چیزی انداختی. این ویدئو رو نگاه کن 








haman10 said:


> علم فلسفه قدیمی ترین علمی هست که بشر بهش دست پیدا کرده ، پس این برهان های موجود یک شبه و با چند تا فرمول ریاضی بدست نیومده



فلسفه تقریبا صدها سال هست که نه تنها هیچ کانتریبیوتی به علم نکرده بلکه توی دست و پای علم هم بوده. فلاسفه اولیه در فیزیک نقش غیر قابل انکاری داشتند ولی بعدها دکلاین کردند.

من هنوز نمی تونم بفهمم درباره چه فرمول ریاضی صحبت می کنی؟! 



haman10 said:


> بحث ما الان بحث وجود خداست . نه بحث ادیان . چه ربطی داره ؟ یکی ممکنه مذهبی نباشه اما خدا پرست باشه



مغز ما انسان ها طوری طراحی شده که همیشه دنبال پارانرمال می گردیم، در سخترین شرایط دوست داریم یک کسی به ما کمک کنه. بهمین خاطر این روند فکری که در مغز ما پروگرام شده خود ما رو به سمت دین و دینداری و غیره سوق داده. 



haman10 said:


> به علاوه بلاخره شما داری میگی خدا نیست !!! من براتون برهان میارم که هست ، حالا شما باید بتونی نقضش کنی یا نه ؟



اخه برهانت علمی نیست. درضمن برای من برهانی هم نیاورده ت الان. 



haman10 said:


> الانم من به راحتی میتونم جواب اون سوالات و "مشکلاتی" که تویه قران پیدا کردن !! رو براتون بیارم اما بحث ما چیز دیگریست حاجی



مساله چیز دیگه است. می گید دین برنامه زندیگیست و غیره... حالا این چه برنامه زندگیست که همه می توانند ترجمه خودشون رو ازش داشته باشند. همین نامفهوم بودن و اشتباهات بسیار در کتابهای اسمانی باعث اختلافات و جنگ های زیادی شده. الان مسلمان ها دارند همدیگه رو می کشند. قبل از ان توی ایرلند مسیحی ها همدیگه رو می کشتند. قبلش جنگ های صلیبی باعث کشته شدن میلیون ها نفر شد و غیره... کلا وجود دین باعث ضربه های اسیب ناپذیری به جامعه بشری شده.




haman10 said:


> دارید به جلو فرار میکنید . پارادوکس با لوپ از زمین تا اسمون فرق داره .



خیر. این شما هستید که به جلو فرار می کنید. این پارادوکس

بخون: Omnipotence paradox

این بحث یکی از قدیمی ترین بحث های فلسفه درباره وجود خداست.




haman10 said:


> حشره ای که سازگار باشه زنده میمونه و حشره ای که سازگار نباشه از میان میره ! ما هم این موضوع رو کاملا قبول داریم . بحث اصلی این هست که شما ادعا میکنید که یک گونه حشره به گونه دیگه تبدیل میشه که اصلا ربطی به موضوع اداپشن نداره



شما فهم درستی از نظریه تکامل ندارید. وگرنه می دونستید که حیات از زندگی تک سلولی و بسیار ابتدایی آغاز شده و سپس با جهش ژنتیکی و فرایند ریپروداکشن ورایتی و گستردگی پیدا کرده و پیچیده و پیچیده تر شده که خود باعث به وجود آمدن اعضای پیچده تر مانند چشم و پس از مهاجرت به خشکی دست ها، پاها و غیره در طول میلیون ها میلیون ساله. در واقع جد مشترک همه انسان ها میلیون ها قبل ماهی ها بودند. و حتی این احتمال که تمامی موجودات کره خاکی جد مشترک داشته باشند بعید به نظر نمی رسد.


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> Seyyede kafar nadide budim.



ke didim .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> ke didim .




Kheyli ajibe. bayad az rmi5 beporsam he juri mishe .


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Kheyli ajibe. bayad az rmi5 beporsam he juri mishe .


 rafigh e naa ahl 
Anyway, man Agnostic hastam, na Atheist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, man Agnostic hastam, na Atheist



Az khare sheytoon bia paeeeno Atheist sho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> rafigh e naa ahl
> Anyway, man Agnostic hastam, na Atheist




Bale refighe na ahl kare khodesho kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Az khare sheytoon bia paeeeno Atheist sho



Ghaziyeh injaast ke be nazar e man, hamoun tor ke esbaati baraaye vojoud e khoda nemitouni peyda bekoni, hamin tor, dalili ham baraaye adam e vojoudesh nemitouni peyda bekoni. pas be nazar e man, esbaat haye adam e vojoud e khoda, be andaaze ye esbaat haye vojoud e khoda, maskhare hastand 



MOHSENAM said:


> Bale refighe na ahl kare khodesho kard.


Are, bachche mardom az dast raft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Ghaziyeh injaast ke be nazar e man, hamoun tor ke esbaati baraaye vojoud e khoda nemitouni peyda bekoni, hamin tor, dalili ham baraaye adam e vojoudesh nemitouni peyda bekoni. pas be nazar e man, esbaat haye adam e vojoud e khoda, be andaaze ye esbaat haye vojoud e khoda, maskhare hastand



ببین درسته که نمی شه دلیلی واسه وجود خدا پیدا کرد. ولی برای اثبات عدم وجودش کافیه به منابع دینی رجوع کنی و ادعاشونو ریفیوت کنی! نمی شه که اثبات کرد که خدا نیست ولی میشه با استناد به کتابهای دینی کاملا گارانتی کرد که هیچ خدایی نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> nooshe jan.
> fahmidi chera sansoor mikardan avazia? on 6 ta hastan ke mian zamino tei mikeshan tuie time out? ona 6 ta zan ba short budan, in ahmagha ham harvaght time out mishod sansoor mikardan.


ini ke gofti plus inke poshte zamin samte raste tasvir ya tedadi cheer leader zan boodan ina dar toole bazi daeman dashtan miraghsidan 

fekr konam ehsasamo tooneste basham ta hodoodi dar bala bayan karde basham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> ببین درسته که نمی شه دلیلی واسه وجود خدا پیدا کرد. ولی برای اثبات عدم وجودش کافیه به منابع دینی رجوع کنی و ادعاشونو ریفیوت کنی! نمی شه که اثبات کرد که خدا نیست ولی میشه با استناد به کتابهای دینی کاملا گارانتی کرد که هیچ خدایی نیست.



oun bahs e dige i hast.
Khoda definition haye motefaaveti daareh. allah va yehovah yeksaan nistand, va rad ya ta'yid e yek kodoum, dalil bar rad ya ta'yid e digari nist.
yek ta'rif e universal ham albatte baraaye khoda vojoud daareh, ke in khodaaye falaasefeh, rabti be khoda haye adyaan nadaareh.
yek khoda be esm e "khodaaye universal" ham dar falsafeh ta'rif mishek ke oun ra nemisheh rad ya esbaat kard. pas man agnostic hastam. tavajjoh kon ke hamchenaan, ta'rif e universal baraaye khoda vojoud nadaare, vali ba'zi falaasefeh, yek khodaayi ra sa'y kardan ta'rif konand va esmesh ra gozaashtan khodaaye universal 
Ammaa, khodaa haye adyaan ra misheh rad ya ta'yid kard, be sharti ke oun adyaan, behet text haye ghat'i neshoun bedand, mesle ghoraan ke tahrif nashode daneste misheh, va ba'd az oun, ba estefaade az in text ha, va az hameh mohem tar, ba estefaadeh az taarikh, misheh dar ounhaa tanaaghoz peyda kard va raddeshoun kard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Khoda definition haye motefaaveti daareh. allah va yehovah yeksaan nistand, va rad ya ta'yid e yek kodoum, dalil bar rad ya ta'yid e digari nist.



ببین موافق نظرت هستم. اگر منظورت خدایی است که استیون هاوکینگ و انیشتین توصیف می کنند بله، بالاخره چیزی این جهانو بوجود اورده. ولی پرسنال گاد که خنده داره!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> ببین موافق نظرت هستم. اگر منظورت خدایی است که استیون هاوکینگ و انیشتین توصیف می کنند بله، بالاخره چیزی این جهانو بوجود اورده. ولی پرسنال گاد که خنده داره!


bebin aziz, man be tor e kolli, moshkeli ba religion nadaaram. be nazar e man, ettefaaghan baraaye ghaaleb e jaame'e(99%+) chiz e khoubi ham hast, chon ke beheshoun yaad mide ke yek seri ghavaanin ra ra'aayat konand, vali baraaye 0.1% ke mifahman donyaa vaghean che tori kaar mikone, ghaziye fargh mikoneh. man hattaa ba ghaaleb e ghavaanin e shia ham moshkeli nadaaram va khodam ham hattaa behesh amal mikonam. man be shakhse, ahl e sharaab va ya drugs ya hattaa sigaar ham nistam. zendegiye shakhsim ham az nazdik, besyaar zaahedaaneh tar va tamiz tar hast ta aksar e afraad e jaame'e. hattaa ma'moulan kasaayi ke ba man barkhord daashtand, aksaran fekr mikonan ke man aadam e mazhabi hastam. khodam ham tou mohit e mazhabi boudam va enghadr motaale'e mazhabi daashtam ke baraaye khodam, yek aakhound e bedoun e ammaameh hastam  baraaye hamin ham hast ke tah e ghaziye din ra kheyli khoub fahmidam va midounam ke posht e ghaziyeh vaghean chi hast 

@Militant Atheist 4th of July rafti jaayi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> @Militant Atheist 4th of July rafti jaayi?



Na baradar. Vali sedaye taagh tagh yek meghdar omad. Ma inghadr roozha kar mikonim ke hala yek tatili giremoon omad neshastim to khone.  Makhsosan pas az mobareze be bed bug ha!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Na baradar. Vali sedaye taagh tagh yek meghdar omad. Ma inghadr roozha kar mikonim ke hala yek tatili giremoon omad neshastim to khone.  Makhsosan pas az mobareze be bed bug ha!!


mobaareza che tor pish mire?  kam shodan ya hanouz baraaye khodeshoun rezhe miran? 




-----------------------
Guys, Do you know who is my avatar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> mobaareza che tor pish mire? kam shodan ya hanouz baraaye khodeshoun rezhe miran?



دیروز سمپاش اومد گفت 2000 دلار منم گفتم بابای! رفتم چسب دو طرفه چسبوندم دور تخت و روی سقف و یک پودری DE هم ریختم اطراف خونه، و یک اسپری هم هست که از مشتقاته پودر دی ای هست اون رو هم اسپری زدم روی تخت. دیگه ندیدم ولی می گن حدودا دو هفته طول می کشه تا نسلشونو ورداره چون طبیعیه. سمی نیست.



rmi5 said:


> Guys, Do you know who is my avatar?



Shah Abbas aval?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> دیروز سمپاش اومد گفت 2000 دلار منم گفتم بابای! رفتم چسب دو طرفه چسبوندم دور تخت و روی سقف و یک پودری DE هم ریختم اطراف خونه، و یک اسپری هم هست که از مشتقاته پودر دی ای هست اون رو هم اسپری زدم روی تخت. دیگه ندیدم ولی می گن حدودا دو هفته طول می کشه تا نسلشونو ورداره چون طبیعیه. سمی نیست.


2000 dollar?!!!  mage gharaare ke shuttel havaa konan?!!! albatteh amrica, yek chiz hayi kheyli maskhare geroun hast, yekisham ta'mirat e maashin hast, ke rasman pedaret ra dar miyaan ba oun gheymat hayi ke migiran 


> Shah Abbas aval?



Daghighan dorost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> 2000 dollar?!!! mage gharaare ke shuttel havaa konan?!!! albatteh amrica, yek chiz hayi kheyli maskhare geroun hast, yekisham ta'mirat e maashin hast, ke rasman pedaret ra dar miyaan ba oun gheymat hayi ke migiran



آخه بد باگ چندین مرحله تریتمنت داره. باید چندین بار بیان. اگر یک دونه بد باگ ماده زنده بمونه دوباره چرخه شروع می شه. بهمین خاطر اینها چون گارانتی می کنند که بد باگی نخواهد اومد تا 30 روز پس از اخرین تریتمنت در واقع سعی می کنند که همه هزینه ها رو حساب کنند. منم حقیقتا نمیام 2000 تا پول تریتمنت بدم (ماشینم 2500 دلاره!). خودم رفتم وسیله خریدم آنلاین کلش شد 50 دلار. مساله اینه که من زمانی که هنگ کنگ بودم چیزی حدود 1.5 میلیون دلار خرجم شده در طول 8 سال باید یک مقدار این پولو پس بدم به پدرم. پس درسته که حقوقم بالاست ولی در واقع خیلی ساده دارم زندگی می کنم مثل خودت!

حالا حالا ها باید پول پس بدیم!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> آخه بد باگ چندین مرحله تریتمنت داره. باید چندین بار بیان. اگر یک دونه بد باگ ماده زنده بمونه دوباره چرخه شروع می شه. بهمین خاطر اینها چون گارانتی می کنند که بد باگی نخواهد اومد تا 30 روز پس از اخرین تریتمنت در واقع سعی می کنند که همه هزینه ها رو حساب کنند. منم حقیقتا نمیام 2000 تا پول تریتمنت بدم (ماشینم 2500 دلاره!). خودم رفتم وسیله خریدم آنلاین کلش شد 50 دلار. مساله اینه که من زمانی که هنگ کنگ بودم چیزی حدود 1.5 میلیون دلار خرجم شده در طول 8 سال باید یک مقدار این پولو پس بدم به پدرم. پس درسته که حقوقم بالاست ولی در واقع خیلی ساده دارم زندگی می کنم مثل خودت!



Ma'loumeh ke tou Hong Kong hesaabi terekkoundi ha  
2000 dollar ke poul e zour hast vaghean, haalaa har kaari ke mikhaand, bekonand. albatteh maashin ra dige kheyli ziyaadi arzoun gerefti. chon maashin e arzoun tar, ma'moulan dang va fang daareh va man ham hosele va vaght e sar o kalle zadan ba maashin nadaaram, man maashin ra nesbatan geroun gereftam.
aadam har chi saade zendegi kone, behtar hast, chon ham saving e ziyaad peyda mikoneh, va ham poul e ziyaad kharj kardan, esraaf hast, va kaar e akhlaaghi nist ke vaghti yek seri aadam poul e ghaza ham nadaaran, to beri va velkharji bekoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Ma'loumeh ke tou Hong Kong hesaabi terekkoundi ha



Na ziad. Mantaghe ke man toosh zendgi mikardam kheyli geroon bood, search kon: Midlevels West, mahi 5000 ta poole keraye khone midadam. nazdike $500k faghat keraye khone bood toye in 8 sal. Taze man daram aid haye daneshgah ro kam mikonam be in ragham miresim.



rmi5 said:


> 2000 dollar ke poul e zour hast vaghean, haalaa har kaari ke mikhaand, bekonand. albatteh maashin ra dige kheyli ziyaadi arzoun gerefti. chon maashin e arzoun tar, ma'moulan dang va fang daareh va man ham hosele va vaght e sar o kalle zadan ba maashin nadaaram, man maashin ra nesbatan geroun gereftam.



Man mitoonam az sherkat mashin begiram. Behem midan, vam ham midan behem chon man discount Ford ro daram.
Yek Honda ghoraze dashtam daakesh kardam ye Chevy Monte Carlo 2004 gereftam khob boode tahala. Vali doroste man shans ovordam 



rmi5 said:


> aadam har chi saade zendegi kone, behtar hast, chon ham saving e ziyaad peyda mikoneh, va ham poul e ziyaad kharj kardan, esraaf hast, va kaar e akhlaaghi nist ke vaghti yek seri aadam poul e ghaza ham nadaaran, to beri va velkharji bekoni.





راستی بحث دانشگاه شد. شما بالاخره تونستی از اینها دلار دانشجویی بگیری یا نه؟ من به بابام گفتم: گفت که بیخیال اینها بشم دردسر داره. البته من اولیل دوره فوقم بودم که یک دفعه اوضاع بهم ریخت.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Na ziad. Mantaghe ke man toosh zendgi mikardam kheyli geroon bood, search kon: Midlevels West, mahi 5000 ta poole keraye khone midadam. nazdike $500k faghat keraye khone bood toye in 8 sal. Taze man daram aid haye daneshgah ro kam mikonam be in ragham miresim.


manzouret HK dollar hast ya USD? inke kheyli vahshatnaal geroun hast. 


> Man mitoonam az sherkat mashin begiram. Behem midan, vam ham midan behem chon man discount Ford ro daram.
> Yek Honda ghoraze dashtam daakesh kardam ye Chevy Monte Carlo 2004 gereftam khob boode tahala. Vali doroste man shans ovordam


man kheyli ba vaam gereftan va ... movafegh nistam, chon in ham yek no' rebaa hast va hamisheh ham dahan e kasi ke rebaa migireh, service misheh. Albatteh, ageh interest rate e vaam kheyli kam baasheh, ghaziyeh mitouneh az in haalat dar biyaad, va gar na ke vaam gereftan hamishe mosibat hast. 



Militant Atheist said:


> راستی بحث دانشگاه شد. شما بالاخره تونستی از اینها دلار دانشجویی بگیری یا نه؟ من به بابام گفتم: گفت که بیخیال اینها بشم دردسر داره. البته من اولیل دوره فوقم بودم که یک دفعه اوضاع بهم ریخت.


babat dorost migeh. baayad ta'ahhod bedi ke Iran barmigardi ke man in kaar ra nemikonam. man hich vaght haazer nistam ke gardanam zire yek damocles sword bereh.  
Oun yek gheroun 2 zaar ham ke az soudesh dar miyaad, be jaayi az aadam nemirese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> manzouret HK dollar hast ya USD? inke kheyli vahshatnaal geroun hast.



5000 دلار برادر. جفت دانشگاه بود دیدشم خوب بود! 
هرچی که اونجا راحت بود از نظر زندگی اینجا دهنم سرویس شد.



rmi5 said:


> man kheyli ba vaam gereftan va ... movafegh nistam, chon in ham yek no' rebaa hast va hamisheh ham dahan e kasi ke rebaa migireh, service misheh. Albatteh, ageh interest rate e vaam kheyli kam baasheh, ghaziyeh mitouneh az in haalat dar biyaad, va gar na ke vaam gereftan hamishe mosibat hast.



اونا وام می دن من که وام نمی دم که! ولی کلا فورد یک پروگرمی برای کارمندانش داره که کمک می کنه ماشین بخرند.



rmi5 said:


> babat dorost migeh. baayad ta'ahhod bedi ke Iran barmigardi ke man in kaar ra nemikonam. man hich vaght haazer nistam ke gardanam zire yek damocles sword bereh.



هاها ها دمت گرم
اره بابا. می گفتن 12 هزار دلار در سال. من نمی تونستم با این دوتا کرایه خونه بدم!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> 5000 دلار برادر. جفت دانشگاه بود دیدشم خوب بود!
> هرچی که اونجا راحت بود از نظر زندگی اینجا دهنم سرویس شد.


5000 USD per month?  yek tent i chizi be jaash migerefti manteghi tar boud 


> اونا وام می دن من که وام نمی دم که! ولی کلا فورد یک پروگرمی برای کارمندانش داره که کمک می کنه ماشین بخرند.


bale, manzour e man ham hamin hast dige. toye no'i ke vaam migiri, hamisheh tou paachat mireh, ounaa ke pouleshoun ra migirand va be rish e vaam girande ham mikhandan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

man az kar toye inja razi hastam, va 3 ta offer khob ham dashtam. ba inke sabeghe kar nadashtam. hala omadam be chandta az in sherkatha sepordam vase karyabi ta hala hey daran passemon midan invar onvar  Albate khastam azmayesh konam baraye inke kar gir miad ya na. vagarna man inja khob daram pool migiram. vali hame experience mikhand. nazaret chiye aziz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> هاها ها دمت گرم
> اره بابا. می گفتن 12 هزار دلار در سال. من نمی تونستم با این دوتا کرایه خونه بدم!


behtare oun 12000 tashoun ra bezaaran jeloye aayene ke 2 baraabar besheh vaasashoun. 12000 dollar ham be sharti hast ke fund nadaashteh bashi, age az daneshgah fund dashteh bashi, ke fekr konam 6000 ta behet midan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> 5000 USD per month? yek tent i chizi be jaash migerefti manteghi tar boud



 na akhe khob on khone toye jaye khobi bood  mage nemidooni ma iraniha aksaran mirim jahaye dorost hesabi hata age sare sofre ghaza nabasshe 



rmi5 said:


> bale, manzour e man ham hamin hast dige. toye no'i ke vaam migiri, hamisheh tou paachat mireh, ounaa ke pouleshoun ra migirand va be rish e vaam girande ham mikhandan



Feelan ke hanooz ina be man credit card ham nadadan che berese be vam  banki ke mikham apply konam 1 sal employment mikhad. man feelan hmae chizo daram ba cash migiram va secured credit card



rmi5 said:


> behtare oun 12000 tashoun ra bezaaran jeloye aayene ke 2 baraabar besheh vaasashoun. 12000 dollar ham be sharti hast ke fund nadaashteh bashi, age az daneshgah fund dashteh bashi, ke fekr konam 6000 ta behet midan.



pas bezaran dame koze abesho bokhoran lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> man az kar toye inja razi hastam, va 3 ta offer khob ham dashtam. ba inke sabeghe kar nadashtam. hala omadam be chandta az in sherkatha sepordam vase karyabi ta hala hey daran passemon midan invar onvar  Albate khastam azmayesh konam baraye inke kar gir miad ya na. vagarna man inja khob daram pool migiram. vali hame experience mikhand. nazaret chiye aziz?


Man haghighatesh ba job haye field e shoma ashna nistam, vali baraaye ma ma'moulan in hast ke mellat khodeshoun mirand va literally 100 ja apply mikonand, ta job ra begirand. az in sherkat ha kheyli estefaade nemikonand. option e dige ham in hast ke ma'moulan advioret yek seri link ham daare ke mitoune behet komak kone. masalan advisor e man be man goft ke chand ta ja link daareh ke mitoune baraaye job va internship behem komak kone. option e dige ham in hast ke beri internship, va ya conference va ounja baraaye khodet link dorost koni. masalan man har conference i ke present kardam, raftam va ba mellat sohbat kardam va slide ham ra baraashoun ferestaadam va ounhaa ham kart va emaileshoun injour chiz ha ra be man daadand. option e dige ham in hast ke kaari ke shoma mikoni, baraaye industry baasheh, va betouni kaaret ra baraaye ounhaa present koni va intori link bezani. masalan kaar e PhD ye man, yek proje baraaye ma'rouftarin sherkat e electronics e amrica hast va har maah baraashoun kaaram ra present mikonam, va oun taraf ham yek senior engineereshoun hast ke kheyli kharesh mireh. khoshbakhtaneh, ta alaan ke az kaare man khoshesh oumade. va man omidvaaram ke in ham yek link besheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> ta job ra begirand. az in sherkat ha kheyli estefaade nemikonand. option e dige ham in hast ke ma'moulan advioret yek



Akhe supervisor man khodesh in karo vasam peyda kard, aslan khodesh komak kard apply kardam. 



rmi5 said:


> raftam va ba mellat sohbat kardam va slide ham ra baraashoun ferestaadam va ounhaa ham kart va emaileshoun injour chiz ha ra be man daadand. option e dige ham in hast ke kaari ke shoma mikoni, baraaye industry baasheh, va betouni kaaret ra baraaye ounhaa present koni va intori link bezan



Bebin shoma PhD dari karet rahat tare, in Staffing agency ha yek sari bezan, harvaght ke submit kardi. 2 3 mah tool mikeshe vali resumat khob bashe kar khafan giret miad, makhsosan ba PhD.



rmi5 said:


> yek proje baraaye ma'rouftarin sherkat e electronics e amrica hast va har maah baraashoun kaaram ra present mikonam, va oun taraf ham yek senior engineereshoun hast ke kheyli kharesh mireh. khoshbakhtaneh, ta alaan ke az kaare man khoshesh oumade. va man omidvaaram ke in ham yek link besheh.



eyval, omidvaram ke karet radif beshe ba hoooghghe bala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> na akhe khob on khone toye jaye khobi bood  mage nemidooni ma iraniha aksaran mirim jahaye dorost hesabi hata age sare sofre ghaza nabasshe


khob digeh, az in nazar ha aaghel hastim.  khouneh kheyli mohem hast, chon bahs e amniyat va aasaayesh va ... matrah hast. 


> Feelan ke hanooz ina be man credit card ham nadadan che berese be vam  banki ke mikham apply konam 1 sal employment mikhad. man feelan hmae chizo daram ba cash migiram va secured credit card


Khob, to taaze oumadi amrica va credit history nadaari digeh.
vali az discover mitouni credit card begiri. discover kheyli bi hesaab va ketaab credit card mideh va ba credit limit e baalaa. albatteh oun interest rate haash ra ham hatman check kon 


> pas bezaran dame koze abesho bokhoran lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Hala man narahatam. jinx shode karam  doroste ke kar daram alan vali doost dashtam apply mikardam mored gir miomad. Akhe zamani ke man apply kardam H1 ham mikhastam va be marateb sakhtar bood. Vali hala ke H1 daram goftam ke shayad rahat tar gir miad. hala nemidoonam faslesh nist ya moshkeli pish omade.



rmi5 said:


> vali az discover mitouni credit card begiri. discover kheyli bi hesaab va ketaab credit card mideh va ba credit limit e baalaa. albatteh oun interest rate haash ra ham hatman check kon



eyval, vali man shanide boodam ke discover ro hichja ghabool nemikonan?  in jokee?  ya vaghean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Akhe supervisor man khodesh in karo vasam peyda kard, aslan khodesh komak kard apply kardam.


 pas already az in card estefaadeh kardi 


> Bebin shoma PhD dari karet rahat tare, in Staffing agency ha yek sari bezan, harvaght ke submit kardi. 2 3 mah tool mikeshe vali resumat khob bashe kar khafan giret miad, makhsosan ba PhD.


nemidounam haghighatesh. kheyli oghaat ham master ha be ma olaviyat daarand, chon beheshoun hoghough e paaye ye kam tari midan, va vaghean yek master e sefr kilometer ba yek PhD ye sefr kilometer chandaan motefaavet nist 
vali in idea i ke gofti jaaleb hast, hatman try mikonamesh 


> eyval, omidvaram ke karet radif beshe ba hoooghghe bala


merC, albatteh yek moshkel ham in hast ke be kasi ke citizen e Iran basheh, kheyli sakht job midan, chon baayad baraat export license begirand va ma'moulan hosele ye dardesar e in paperwork ha ra nadaarand.




> eyval, vali man shanide boodam ke discover ro hichja ghabool nemikonan?  in jokee?  ya vaghean?



fekr konam ke joke basheh. albatteh man khodam az discover, credit card nagereftam, gar che yek credit limit e fazaayi be man offer daadand. in concept e credit ra man kollan baahaash moshkel daaram. baraaye hamin ham hich vaght credit limitam ra doust nadaaram ke az yek percentage i az haddi az daraamadam baalaatar bere. Credit = Debt = Bad bakhti
estefaade ye man az credit, amalan mesle debit card hast.



Militant Atheist said:


> Hala man narahatam. jinx shode karam  doroste ke kar daram alan vali doost dashtam apply mikardam mored gir miomad. Akhe zamani ke man apply kardam H1 ham mikhastam va be marateb sakhtar bood. Vali hala ke H1 daram goftam ke shayad rahat tar gir miad. hala nemidoonam faslesh nist ya moshkeli pish omade.


baba negaran nabaash. aakharesh mikhaay chi kaar koni? mikhaay business e khodet ra raah bendaazi ya tou yek sherkat bemouni? ageh case e avval hast ke *fe'lan* faghat sa'y kon poul save koni, va tajrobe kasb koni va baghiyash ham mohem nist, ammaa age case e dovvom hast, va in job kheyli aziyatet mikoneh, be sourat e kheyli melo, boro va baraaye job haye dige apply kon. albatteh in baar havaaset bashe ke shahr e daaghouni nabaashe, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> pas already az in card estefaadeh kardi



Bale aziz. khoda vakli dameshon garm, daneshgah khobi bood, va ba ma kheyli rah omad va khadamete pas az foroshe khobi ham dasht 



rmi5 said:


> nemidounam haghighatesh. kheyli oghaat ham master ha be ma olaviyat daarand, chon beheshoun hoghough e paaye ye kam tari midan, va vaghean yek master e sefr kilometer ba yek PhD ye sefr kilometer chandaan motefaavet nist
> vali in idea i ke gofti jaaleb hast, hatman try mikonamesh



Damet garm ke hal midi  
vali khob vaghiat ine ke PhD 4 5 sal bishtar dars khonde va etelatesham bishtare, vali haghighatesh man dige khaste shodam. man tamam energimo gozashtam 8 sal dars khondam va Valedictorian ham hastam, ham vase Bachelor ham vase Master vali dige nemitonnam baradar. hala shayad chand sal begzare dobare beram bekhonam vali vaghean energym gerefte.
Are on javab mide, vali tool mikeshe. Yadet bashe yek contact khob az hamin hala peyda koni.



rmi5 said:


> merC, albatteh yek moshkel ham in hast ke be kasi ke citizen e Iran basheh, kheyli sakht job midan, chon baayad baraat export license begirand va ma'moulan hosele ye dardesar e in paperwork ha ra nadaarand.



Na baba aziz. Onghadr ha ham sakht nist. man az khareje usa omadam visa gereftam, be shoma ke dakheli rahat tar midan. az khodashonam hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> estefaade ye man az credit, amalan mesle debit card hast.



Kar dorosti mikoni. vaghti credit cardeto gerefti shoro kon be credit sakhtan baaye ayandat, meske migan faghat 50% credito bayad estefade koni. manam tahala credit card nadakhtam.




rmi5 said:


> baba negaran nabaash. aakharesh mikhaay chi kaar koni? mikhaay business e khodet ra raah bendaazi ya tou yek sherkat bemouni? ageh case e avval hast ke fe'lan faghat sa'y kon poul save koni, va tajrobe kasb koni va baghiyash ham mohem nist, ammaa age case e dovvom hast, va in job kheyli aziyatet mikoneh, be sourat e kheyli melo, boro va baraaye job haye dige apply kon. albatteh in baar havaaset bashe ke shahr e daaghouni nabaashe, ...



vala man haghighatesho bekhaye businessman nistam, man Engineeram, halo hosele business gardondan nadaram va balad ham nistam. Vali age yek nafar bashe ke betoone yek business ro becharkhone onghadr takhasose fani daram ke komak konam sherkat bezanim. Khob risk mondan toye yek sherkat kamtare. vali khob age hamin moredi ke goftam pish biad miram sherkat mizanam ba kasi. Vala case dovom ghabl az inke biam bood!! hala dige nist! albate man gharardad daram ke hanooz 8 mah azash monde vali ina bazam be man omadam baad az performance review pishnadahe extension dadan ke man tahala beheshon javab nadadam. manzooram ine ke az job security narahat nistam. khob bebin man omadam bedoon tajrobe va bedoon visa apply kardam va offer behem dadan, hala ba khodam fekr kardam ke hala ke visa daram rahat tar mitoonam apply konam va entezar dashtam sari javab bedan. vali alan 2 haftast kheyli kara kond pish mire. roye etemad be nafs tasir dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Bale aziz. khoda vakli dameshon garm, daneshgah khobi bood, va ba ma kheyli rah omad va *khadamete pas az foroshe* khobi ham dasht





> Damet garm ke hal midi
> vali khob vaghiat ine ke PhD 4 5 sal bishtar dars khonde va etelatesham bishtare, vali haghighatesh man dige khaste shodam. man tamam energimo gozashtam 8 sal dars khondam va Valedictorian ham hastam, ham vase Bachelor ham vase Master vali dige nemitonnam baradar. hala shayad chand sal begzare dobare beram bekhonam vali vaghean energym gerefte.
> Are on javab mide, vali tool mikeshe. Yadet bashe yek contact khob az hamin hala peyda koni.


man mikhaam ke saal e akhar e PhD ra faghat donbaal e job baasham. albatteh, tahesh ham, har vaght ke yek sarmaayeh avvaliye va yek tajrobe be dast aavordam, business e khodam ra raah mindaazam 


> Na baba aziz. Onghadr ha ham sakht nist. man az khareje usa omadam visa gereftam, be shoma ke dakheli rahat tar midan. az khodashonam hast.


nemidounam vallaa, in chizi hast ke shenidam, va gar na ke man be khaater e citizenship e Iran, kasi tou US baraaye man moshkeli ijaad nakardeh. hattaa tou airport, man be cheshm didam ke khaahar-maadar e arab ha ra jelo cheshesh aavordan ya ba hendi ye mesle ... barkhord kardan. vali dar mored e man kheyli kheyli aali barkhord kardand. man haghighatesh vasat e raah be amrica, yek kouchoulou ham europe dashtam baraaye yek masaaeli, vali dige vaghti flight e az europe be amrica shod, az sheddat e bikhaabi, daashtam mimordam va vahshatnaak asabi boudam. baraaye hamin, hattaa form e I-94 va baghiye form ra ham ke tou parvaaz midaadand ra por nakardam. tou line e ma ke oun arab ha va hendiye ra gaayid, be man ke resid, goftam hatman asphaltam mikoneh, vali be jaash, khod e officer yek khodkaar behem daad va goft, age hosele nadaari, man behet migam va to hamouni ke migam ra benevis ke baraat rahat tar basheh.  dar sourati ke oun dokhtar ye hendi ra be khaater e yek kalame ke naneveshte boud ya chizi shabih be in, rasman pokound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> man mikhaam ke saal e akhar e PhD ra faghat donbaal e job baasham. albatteh, tahesh ham, har vaght ke yek sarmaayeh avvaliye va yek tajrobe be dast aavordam, business e khodam ra raah mindaazam



فکر درستی می کنی. اگر طرح و ایده ای داری که پولسازه چرا که نه عزیز. امیدوارم که موفق باشی.




rmi5 said:


> nemidounam vallaa, in chizi hast ke shenidam, va gar na ke man be khaater e citizenship e Iran, kasi tou US baraaye man moshkeli ijaad nakardeh. hattaa tou airport, man be cheshm didam ke khaahar-maadar e arab ha ra jelo cheshesh aavordan ya ba hendi ye mesle ... barkhord kardan. vali dar mored e man kheyli kheyli aali barkhord kardand. man haghighatesh vasat e raah be amrica, yek kouchoulou ham europe dashtam baraaye yek masaaeli, vali dige vaghti flight e az europe be amrica shod, az sheddat e bikhaabi, daashtam mimordam va vahshatnaak asabi boudam. baraaye hamin, hattaa form e I-94 va baghiye form ra ham ke tou parvaaz midaadand ra por nakardam. tou line e ma ke oun arab ha va hendiye ra gaayid, be man ke resid, goftam hatman asphaltam mikoneh, vali be jaash, khod e officer yek khodkaar behem daad va goft, age hosele nadaari, man behet migam va to hamouni ke migam ra benevis ke baraat rahat tar basheh. dar sourati ke oun dokhtar ye hendi ra be khaater e yek kalame ke naneveshte boud ya chizi shabih be in, rasman pokound.



اره می دونم چی می گی. با ما اکثرا خوب هستند مخصوصا توی فرودگاه، می دونی که دوتا سالن داره وقتی وارد می شی. همه رو بردن توی اتاق شما دو که ظاهرا پر از افسر و شلوغ پلوغه، با من نشستند گپ زدند خیلی مودبانه راجب درس و کار و اینجور چیزها پرسیدند بعد هم عذرخواهی کردند و گفتند که ببخشید معطل شدی. من حقیقتش تعجب کرده بودم. ولی راستشو بخوای یک مورد پیش اومد که خیلی وحشتناک بود. من دنباله افسره رفتم توی اتاق شماره دو و اونجا موبایل یکی زنگ خورد، یکی از از افسرها که اسپانیایی بود فکر کنم بصورت رندوم بلند شد رفت بالا سر مسافرها و گفت: مگه نگفتم گوشیتون رو خاموش کنید. دستش رو روی غلاف برد و به به طرف که اونهم اسپانیایی بود گفت که موبایلت رو بده. برخوردش خیلی شدید بود!! حالا موبایل اون اصلا نبود که زنگ خورده بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Kar dorosti mikoni. vaghti credit cardeto gerefti shoro kon be credit sakhtan baaye ayandat, meske migan faghat 50% credito bayad estefade koni. manam tahala credit card nadakhtam.


Are, har chi sari' tar va more frequent poul e credit ra bedi, behtar hast. ageh be limit naresi behtar hast.


> vala man haghighatesho bekhaye businessman nistam, man Engineeram, halo hosele business gardondan nadaram va balad ham nistam. Vali age yek nafar bashe ke betoone yek business ro becharkhone onghadr takhasose fani daram ke komak konam sherkat bezanim. Khob risk mondan toye yek sherkat kamtare. vali khob age hamin moredi ke goftam pish biad miram sherkat mizanam ba kasi. Vala case dovom ghabl az inke biam bood!! hala dige nist! albate man gharardad daram ke hanooz 8 mah azash monde vali ina bazam be man omadam baad az performance review pishnadahe extension dadan ke man tahala beheshon javab nadadam. manzooram ine ke az job security narahat nistam. khob bebin man omadam bedoon tajrobe va bedoon visa apply kardam va offer behem dadan, hala ba khodam fekr kardam ke hala ke visa daram rahat tar mitoonam apply konam va entezar dashtam sari javab bedan. vali alan 2 haftast kheyli kara kond pish mire. roye etemad be nafs tasir dare.


man az in nazar, ye kam personalitim motefaavet hast. man osoulan doust daaram ke kaar dast e khodam baasheh va baghiye baraam kaar konan, va na man baraaye baghiye.
shoma ham in job ra alaki vel nakon. ageh moshkelet ba shahresh hast, ya yek jaaye behtar peyda kon ya geh jaayeh behtari nist, bebin mitounan be shahr e dige i move bekonanet ya na. haalaa ke oun ha ham azat raazi hastand, alaki velesh nakon 
BTW, 2 hafte kond shodan ke zamaani nist  haddeaghal baayad yek 3 maah kaamel beddoyi ta job e delkhaahet ra peyda koni  estimation e man in hast. ageh hadafet in hast, ke apply kardan baraye job haye jadid ra give up nakon 



Militant Atheist said:


> فکر درستی می کنی. اگر طرح و ایده ای داری که پولسازه چرا که نه عزیز. امیدوارم که موفق باشی.


merC 


> اره می دونم چی می گی. با ما اکثرا خوب هستند مخصوصا توی فرودگاه، می دونی که دوتا سالن داره وقتی وارد می شی. همه رو بردن توی اتاق شما دو که ظاهرا پر از افسر و شلوغ پلوغه، با من نشستند گپ زدند خیلی مودبانه راجب درس و کار و اینجور چیزها پرسیدند بعد هم عذرخواهی کردند و گفتند که ببخشید معطل شدی. من حقیقتش تعجب کرده بودم. ولی راستشو بخوای یک مورد پیش اومد که خیلی وحشتناک بود. من دنباله افسره رفتم توی اتاق شماره دو و اونجا موبایل یکی زنگ خورد، یکی از از افسرها که اسپانیایی بود فکر کنم بصورت رندوم بلند شد رفت بالا سر مسافرها و گفت: مگه نگفتم گوشیتون رو خاموش کنید. دستش رو روی غلاف برد و به به طرف که اونهم اسپانیایی بود گفت که موبایلت رو بده. برخوردش خیلی شدید بود!! حالا موبایل اون اصلا نبود که زنگ خورده بود.


Vali yek jaaye kaar milangeh aziz. man fekr mikonam ke inha az ghabl, ounhayi ke az jaahayi mesle iran hastand ra check mikonand  masalan, vaghti ke man mikhaastam savaar e havapeyma besham, tou oroupaa, mehmaandar goft "Salam Alaykom" ke man pashmam rikht, chon khodesh yek zan e white boud, na middle-eastern va zemnan, ghiyaafe ye man, chandaan be average e Irani ha va arab ha nemikhore, va bishtar shabih e greek ha va georgians, va inaa mikhore. tou parvaaz ham, fekr konam ke middle-eastern e dige i ham naboud, ke begim be khaater e oun goftand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> man az in nazar, ye kam personalitim motefaavet hast. man osoulan doust daaram ke kaar dast e khodam baasheh va baghiye baraam kaar konan, va na man baraaye baghiye.



ایول انتروپنر 



rmi5 said:


> shoma ham in job ra alaki vel nakon. ageh moshkelet ba shahresh hast, ya yek jaaye behtar peyda kon ya geh jaayeh behtari nist, bebin mitounan be shahr e dige i move bekonanet ya na. haalaa ke oun ha ham azat raazi hastand, alaki velesh nakon



حالا درخواست می کنم مارو بفرستند یک جای دیگه. ولی مشکل اینجاست که اینها دارند خیلی از کارمند ها رو میارن دیترویت فکر می کنم به دلیل این باشه که اینجا تکس بدی. 




rmi5 said:


> shoma ham in job ra alaki vel nakon. ageh moshkelet ba shahresh hast, ya yek jaaye behtar peyda kon ya geh jaayeh behtari nist, bebin mitounan be shahr e dige i move bekonanet ya na. haalaa ke oun ha ham azat raazi hastand, alaki velesh nakon



نه همینطوری نمی تونم ول کنم اصلا باطل می شه ویزام. 



rmi5 said:


> BTW, 2 hafte kond shodan ke zamaani nist haddeaghal baayad yek 3 maah kaamel beddoyi ta job e delkhaahet ra peyda koni estimation e man in hast. ageh hadafet in hast, ke apply kardan baraye job haye jadid ra give up nakon



آخه دفعه قبل سریع بود. من ظرف یک ماه کارهای طرف شرکتم ردیف شد. و کلا همه کارها 3 ماه طول کشید. ولی حالا ایجنتی که دارم باش کار می کنم تقریبا دو هفته طول کشید که به رزومم جواب بده!1!!

هاها بعد از دو هفته به من ایمیل می زنه می گه این عنوان رو می پسندی یا این عنوانو!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> ایول انتروپنر
> حالا درخواست می کنم مارو بفرستند یک جای دیگه. ولی مشکل اینجاست که اینها دارند خیلی از کارمند ها رو میارن دیترویت فکر می کنم به دلیل این باشه که اینجا تکس بدی.


naa-mardaa daaran mikonan tou paache ye mellat 


> نه همینطوری نمی تونم ول کنم اصلا باطل می شه ویزام.


agha, yek zan e amricayi begir va khodet ra khalaas kon. man ham hatman ta 2-3 saal dige hamin kaar ra mikonam  zan ke begiri, dige injaa paat seft misheh. midounam ke zan gereftan, shoukhi bardaar va inaa nist, vali belakhare kaariye ke baayad anjam bedi digeh, pas che behtar ke az in nazar ham behet komak kone. 


> آخه دفعه قبل سریع بود. من ظرف یک ماه کارهای طرف شرکتم ردیف شد. و کلا همه کارها 3 ماه طول کشید. ولی حالا ایجنتی که دارم باش کار می کنم تقریبا دو هفته طول کشید که به رزومم جواب بده!1!!


Negaraan nabaash  inja, kaar inghadr sari' gir nemiyaad. daf'e ye ghabl ham kheyli ziyaadi khosh shaans boudi, va ar na ke omran be in zoudi kaar gir nemiyaad.

@Militant Atheist 
BTW, yaad e in oftaadam:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> naa-mardaa daaran mikonan tou paache ye mellat



اره بی پدرا!  کلا دیترویت رو این شرکت های ماشین سازی و رپرها نگه داشتند! وگرنه از سومالی هم بدتر می شد!



rmi5 said:


> agha, yek zan e amricayi begir va khodet ra khalaas kon. man ham hatman ta 2-3 saal dige hamin kaar ra mikonam zan ke begiri, dige injaa paat seft misheh. midounam ke zan gereftan, shoukhi bardaar va inaa nist, vali belakhare kaariye ke baayad anjam bedi digeh, pas che behtar ke az in nazar ham behet komak kone.



آخه از شما چه پنهون که هنوز کسی که سیستمش با من مطابقت داشته باشه نخورده به تورم. توی شرکت که اکثرا ازدواج کردند و یا دوست پسر دارند. و یا اصلا به سن من نمی خورند. بیرون شرکت هم که یا قیافه دارند و بی سوادن یا سواد دارند و قیافه ندارند! بعدشم من حقیقتش "دوست دختر" نداشتم. دوست دختر داشتم ولی رابطه اینجور چیزها نداشتم چون خانواده ام با من شرط کرد که می ری خرجت رو می دیم باید بترکونی، دختر هم که توی دست و پای ادمه وقتی داری درس می خونی بهمین خاطر من زیادم تجربه ندارم. 



rmi5 said:


> Negaraan nabaash inja, kaar inghadr sari' gir nemiyaad. daf'e ye ghabl ham kheyli ziyaadi khosh shaans boudi, va ar na ke omran be in zoudi kaar gir nemiyaad.



به نظرت چقدر طول می کشه برادر؟ 



rmi5 said:


> BTW, yaad e in oftaadam:




دمت گرم. می دونی که لره اینم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> اره بی پدرا!  کلا دیترویت رو این شرکت های ماشین سازی و رپرها نگه داشتند! وگرنه از سومالی هم بدتر می شد!



kollan oun michigan, iyaalat e mozakhrafi hast. be nazar e man ke bendaazanesh be in canadayi ha behtare 
@Abii


> آخه از شما چه پنهون که هنوز کسی که سیستمش با من مطابقت داشته باشه نخورده به تورم. توی شرکت که اکثرا ازدواج کردند و یا دوست پسر دارند. و یا اصلا به سن من نمی خورند. بیرون شرکت هم که یا قیافه دارند و بی سوادن یا سواد دارند و قیافه ندارند!
> بعدشم من حقیقتش "دوست دختر" نداشتم. دوست دختر داشتم ولی رابطه اینجور چیزها نداشتم چون خانواده ام با من شرط کرد که می ری خرجت رو می دیم باید بترکونی، دختر هم که توی دست و پای ادمه وقتی داری درس می خونی بهمین خاطر من زیادم تجربه ندارم.


albatteh rous ha yek zarb ol masal e khaas daarand ke chon zan va bachche in forum ra mibineh, ghaabel e goftan nist, vali kholaaseh inkeh migeh hame ye aadam ha az yek souraakh miyaan biroun va haghighatesh sourakh ham ba sourakh farghi nadaareh. yekam zarbolmasal mored daar hast! vali harfesh dorosteh. aadam nabaayad picky bashe, va gar na, aakhar sar hichchi dastet ra nemigire. raasti mitouni az hamin online dating ha ham shorou koni ke ye kam experience kasb koni 


> به نظرت چقدر طول می کشه برادر؟


naaraahat nabaash, be in fekr kon ke be jaash, mitouni yek job e khoub gir biyaari. vali dar mored e moddat, ke man taa jaayi ke midounam ke haghighatesh hesaab ketaab nadaareh, vali chizi ke man az mellat shenidam, ma'moulan 3-6 maah dige job migirand  sabr va tahammol dashteh bash ke natije shirin hast 



Militant Atheist said:


> دمت گرم. می دونی که لره اینم؟


Are, lor e bakhtiyari hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> kollan oun michigan, iyaalat e mozakhrafi hast. be nazar e man ke bendaazanesh be in canadayi ha behtare




آبی رو که بن کردن این تروریست ها




rmi5 said:


> albatteh rous ha yek zarb ol masal e khaas daarand ke chon zan va bachche in forum ra mibineh, ghaabel e goftan nist, vali kholaaseh inkeh migeh hame ye aadam ha az yek souraakh miyaan biroun va haghighatesh sourakh ham ba sourakh farghi nadaareh. yekam zarbolmasal mored daar hast! vali harfesh dorosteh. aadam nabaayad picky bashe, va gar na, aakhar sar hichchi dastet ra nemigire. raasti mitouni az hamin online dating ha ham shorou koni ke ye kam experience kas koni





من مشکل رو ندارم. می تونم صحبت کنم. حالا برد پیت نیستم ولی قیافه ام بد هم نیست (خوب نیست ادم از ظاهر خودش تعریف کنه! ) موقیعت هم داشتم زیاد ولی نرفتم دنبالش. چون گفتم مارو از راه به در می کنه. حالا می خوام بشه شهروندیمو بگیرم بعد برم زنگ ترک بگیرم از تبریز. ما فامیل تبریز زیاد داریم. 



rmi5 said:


> naaraahat nabaash, be in fekr kon ke be jaash, mitouni yek job e khoub gir biyaari. vali dar mored e moddat, ke man taa jaayi ke midounam ke haghighatesh hesaab ketaab nadaareh, vali chizi ke man az mellat shenidam, ma'moulan 3-6 maah dige job migirand sabr va tahammol dashteh bash ke natije shirin hast



یا قمر بنی داروین! 
 ای هوپ نات من. دوشنبه زنگ می زنم ببینم چه کردند. چون اینها از من جواب می خوان میترسم این موقعیت رو هم ازدست بدم.



rmi5 said:


> Are, lor e bakhtiyari hast.



می گه که پدرش گلپایگانیه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> آبی رو که بن کردن این تروریست ها


Are, be ghol e @Abii, in tilleh terrorist ha  vali irad nadaareh, ba'dan miyaad notification hash ra mibineh.


> من مشکل رو ندارم. می تونم صحبت کنم. حالا برد پیت نیستم ولی قیافه ام بد هم نیست (خوب نیست ادم از ظاهر خودش تعریف کنه! ) موقیعت هم داشتم زیاد ولی نرفتم دنبالش. چون گفتم مارو از راه به در می کنه. حالا می خوام بشه شهروندیمو بگیرم بعد برم زنگ ترک بگیرم از تبریز. ما فامیل تبریز زیاد داریم.


dokhtar haye turk khoshgel hastan. albatteh havaaset be tafaavot e farhangi ham baasheh, kollan system e ma turk ha yekam motefaavet hast va ma kollan aadam haye strict va conservative hastim, hattaa dar moghaayese ba turk haye turkiye, che berese be fars ha va lur ha va arab ha, ... ke ma'moulan easy-going hastand. gar che, vaghti inja citizen beshi, dige ba'd e chand saal, enghadr amricayi mishi ke digeh nemitouni ba zan haye ounvar zendegi koni.


> یا قمر بنی داروین!
> ای هوپ نات من. دوشنبه زنگ می زنم ببینم چه کردند. چون اینها از من جواب می خوان میترسم این موقعیت رو هم ازدست بدم.


albatteh man ziyaad, aadam e riski nistam, pas be nazar e man ke avval make sure kon ke in jobet ra daashteh bashi, ba'desh boro soraagh e peyda kardan e job e digeh 


> می گه که پدرش گلپایگانیه


Are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Are, be ghol e @Abii, in tilleh terrorist ha vali irad nadaareh, ba'dan miyaad notification hash ra mibineh.



Man tamame notification ham roye Ahriman pak shod. 



rmi5 said:


> dokhtar haye turk khoshgel hastan. albatteh havaaset be tafaavot e farhangi ham baasheh, kollan system e ma turk ha yekam motefaavet hast va ma kollan aadam haye strict va conservative hastim, hattaa dar moghaayese ba turk haye turkiye, che berese be fars ha va lur ha va arab ha, ... ke ma'moulan easy-going hastand. gar che, vaghti inja citizen beshi, dige ba'd e chand saal, enghadr amricayi mishi ke digeh nemitouni ba zan haye ounvar zendegi koni.



Midoonam chi migi. Vali ma ba Turk ha ziad vaslat dashtim age yadet bashe behet goftam ke khodemoon ham rage Qashqaei darim. Man ke na (kam) vali babam fluent-e Turkish  Vali man koli vaghte kharej az iran boodam, va kheyli vaghtam hast ke naraftam iran, shayad ham age beram iran kheyli baram taajob amiz bashe. 




rmi5 said:


> albatteh man ziyaad, aadam e riski nistam, pas be nazar e man ke avval make sure kon ke in jobet ra daashteh bashi, ba'desh boro soraagh e peyda kardan e job e digeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Man tamame notification ham roye Ahriman pak shod.


jeddi? ba tavajjoh be sabeghe ye man dar ban shodan  notification ha baghi mimouneh 


> Midoonam chi migi. Vali ma ba Turk ha ziad vaslat dashtim age yadet bashe behet goftam ke khodemoon ham rage Qashqaei darim. Man ke na (kam) vali babam fluent-e Turkish  Vali man koli vaghte kharej az iran boodam, va kheyli vaghtam hast ke naraftam iran, shayad ham age beram iran kheyli baram taajob amiz bashe.


 khob, ageh intoriye ke baaz kaaret raahat tar misheh.
ahaan, raasti in bakhsh e comment hamoun ra khoundi?



> اره می دونم چی می گی. با ما اکثرا خوب هستند مخصوصا توی فرودگاه، می دونی که دوتا سالن داره وقتی وارد می شی. همه رو بردن توی اتاق شما دو که ظاهرا پر از افسر و شلوغ پلوغه، با من نشستند گپ زدند خیلی مودبانه راجب درس و کار و اینجور چیزها پرسیدند بعد هم عذرخواهی کردند و گفتند که ببخشید معطل شدی. من حقیقتش تعجب کرده بودم. ولی راستشو بخوای یک مورد پیش اومد که خیلی وحشتناک بود. من دنباله افسره رفتم توی اتاق شماره دو و اونجا موبایل یکی زنگ خورد، یکی از از افسرها که اسپانیایی بود فکر کنم بصورت رندوم بلند شد رفت بالا سر مسافرها و گفت: مگه نگفتم گوشیتون رو خاموش کنید. دستش رو روی غلاف برد و به به طرف که اونهم اسپانیایی بود گفت که موبایلت رو بده. برخوردش خیلی شدید بود!! حالا موبایل اون اصلا نبود که زنگ خورده بود.
> 
> 
> Vali yek jaaye kaar milangeh aziz. man fekr mikonam ke inha az ghabl, ounhayi ke az jaahayi mesle iran hastand ra check mikonand  masalan, vaghti ke man mikhaastam savaar e havapeyma besham, tou oroupaa, mehmaandar goft "Salam Alaykom" ke man pashmam rikht, chon khodesh yek zan e white boud, na middle-eastern va zemnan, ghiyaafe ye man, chandaan be average e Irani ha va arab ha nemikhore, va bishtar shabih e greek ha va georgians, va inaa mikhore. tou parvaaz ham, fekr konam ke middle-eastern e dige i ham naboud, ke begim be khaater e oun goftand.



fekr konam aakhar e safhe quote kardam ke miss kardi. nazaret raaje' be in ghaziye chiye? 

@Militant Atheist agha, raasti ma berim bekhaabim ke kheyli dir vaght shod. shab khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> jeddi? ba tavajjoh be sabeghe ye man dar ban shodan notification ha baghi mimouneh



Akhe man login karde boodam 



rmi5 said:


> khob, ageh intoriye ke baaz kaaret raahat tar misheh.
> ahaan, raasti in bakhsh e comment hamoun ra khoundi?



Kodom commentha? 




rmi5 said:


> fekr konam aakhar e safhe quote kardam ke miss kardi. nazaret raaje' be in ghaziye chiye?



Sharmande nadide boodam. Man kolan notification ziad miad vali hame ro nemibinam.

Na ina az homeland security mian jelot. jeloye manam omadan. kolan hamishe ghabl az aklharin point entry ghabl az vorod be america mamor haye homeland security mian baraye bazrasi. Adiye.

Chon list mosafera ro daran dige. midoonan ke az che keshvari hasti. aksetam daran dige 



rmi5 said:


> @Militant Atheist agha, raasti ma berim bekhaabim ke kheyli dir vaght shod. shab khosh



sharmande aziz. boro bekhab. manam beram  sabet khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Na ina az homeland security mian jelot. jeloye manam omadan. kolan hamishe ghabl az aklharin point entry ghabl az vorod be america mamor haye homeland security mian baraye bazrasi. Adiye.
> 
> Chon list mosafera ro daran dige. midoonan ke az che keshvari hasti. aksetam daran dige


manzouram az oun zane, mehmaandaar e havaapeyma boud. albatteh, hatman oun ha ham list daarand digeh, va check mikonand. BTW, nemidounam chera, vali man ra ke kollan bazresi nakardan. 


> sharmande aziz. boro bekhab. manam beram  sabet khosh


shab khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> manzouram az oun zane, mehmaandaar e havaapeyma boud. albatteh, hatman oun ha ham list daarand digeh, va check mikonand. BTW, nemidounam chera, vali man ra ke kollan bazresi nakardan.



Toye havapeyma ham mamor hast. Shayad az ghiafat khoshesh omade  Shomarasho migerefti 




rmi5 said:


> shab khosh


Gn my friend, see you later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@Militant Atheist @rmi5 @S00R3NA @haman10 

I have defiled your Iranian thread with my dark Indian presence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ravi Nair said:


> I have defiled your Iranian thread with my dark Indian presence


in persian we would reply :

ekhtiar dari bala ! een che harfiye 

since this has no english equivalent , sth like that would be : you're always welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> فلسفه تقریبا صدها سال هست که نه تنها هیچ کانتریبیوتی به علم نکرده بلکه توی دست و پای علم هم بوده.


che rabti dasht  een khodesh yek bahs digast ke be een mozo rabti nadare








Militant Atheist said:


> مساله چیز دیگه است. می گید دین برنامه زندیگیست و غیره... حالا این چه برنامه زندگیست که همه می توانند ترجمه خودشون رو ازش داشته باشند. همین نامفهوم بودن و اشتباهات بسیار در کتابهای اسمانی باعث اختلافات و جنگ های زیادی شده. الان مسلمان ها دارند همدیگه رو می کشند. قبل از ان توی ایرلند مسیحی ها همدیگه رو می کشتند. قبلش جنگ های صلیبی باعث کشته شدن میلیون ها نفر شد و غیره... کلا وجود دین باعث ضربه های اسیب ناپذیری به جامعه بشری شده.


الان بحث ما سر وجود و یا عدم خداست . شما داری هی بحث رو عوض میکنی .بحث سر دین رو بذار واسه بعد



Militant Atheist said:


> خیر. این شما هستید که به جلو فرار می کنید. این پارادوکس


نه ! من دارم به جلو فرار میکنم ؟  نگاه کن من یک مورد دیگه از همین "پارادوکس " رو که شما میگی واست اوردم ولی الان این 3ومین پست که داری چشم پوشی میکنی .

به نظر شما ایا درسته که بگیم اگه خدا قدرت مطلقه ، پس بگین یه ساختمون بسازه که خودشم نتونه تکون بده ؟

ایا این لوپ نیست ؟



Militant Atheist said:


> شما فهم درستی از نظریه تکامل ندارید. وگرنه می دونستید که حیات از زندگی تک سلولی و بسیار ابتدایی آغاز شده و سپس با جهش ژنتیکی و فرایند ریپروداکشن ورایتی و گستردگی پیدا کرده و پیچیده و پیچیده تر شده که خود باعث به وجود آمدن اعضای پیچده تر مانند چشم و پس از مهاجرت به خشکی دست ها، پاها و غیره در طول میلیون ها میلیون ساله. در واقع جد مشترک همه انسان ها میلیون ها قبل ماهی ها بودند. و حتی این احتمال که تمامی موجودات کره خاکی جد مشترک داشته باشند بعید به نظر نمی رسد.


این که من فهم درستی از رشته خودم رو دارم یا نه ، قضاوتش به عهده دیگران

:ما الان بحث اداپشن حشرات رو کردیم . شما گفتی چطوری توجیه میکنید اداپشن حشرات رو که من گفتم

کی گفته که ما منکر انتخاب سازگار تر هستیم ؟ این موضوع کوچکترین ربطی به تبدیل یک گونه به گونه دیگر نداره !!

حشره ای که سازگار باشه زنده میمونه و حشره ای که سازگار نباشه از میان میره ! ما هم این موضوع رو کاملا قبول داریم . بحث اصلی این هست که شما ادعا میکنید که یک گونه حشره به گونه دیگه تبدیل میشه که اصلا ربطی به موضوع اداپشن نداره

===========================================

حالا اگه جوابی دارین به این بدین . بذارین بحث علمی باقی بمونه و به حاشیه کشیده نشه . با به جلو فرار کردن و بحث های غیر مربوط و حاشا کردن چیزی حل نمیشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ravi Nair said:


> I have defiled your Iranian thread with my dark Indian presence



You're always welcome here my man! 
I remember there was an Indian member who could understand Persian! Where did he go? @Esfand?



SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 37665



ما که اخر نفهمیدیم تو فازت چیه سهیل. پورن استار ها رو که بهتر از ما می شناسی. عکس های لختی مورد دار و تبلیغ کاندوم رو هم که دستی توش داری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

pakestani va hendi ha ru nega toro khoda ..........

sare inke kodoom farhangeshoon persian tare daran mizanan too saro kaleye ham mesle sag o gorbe 

vali moghe ie ke miresan be ma , shakh mishan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> pakestani va hendi ha ru nega toro khoda ..........
> 
> sare inke kodoom farhangeshoon persian tare daran mizanan too saro kaleye ham mesle sag o gorbe
> 
> vali moghe ie ke miresan *be ma* , shakh mishan .


haalaa az key ta haalaa to persian shodi?  to ke kurd va turk boui? 
Anyway, dalaayelesh vaazeh hast. kollan inhaa be khaater e rang e pousteshoun, oghde daarand, baraaye hamin ham arab ha va fars ha va turk ha ra az khodeshoun behtar midounand, va donbaal e in hastand ke begand ke ma ham khoun e arab/fars/turk daarim va ma ham rageh ye white daarim. shoma ha ham hamin tor hastid, albatteh nesbat be oroupaayi ha. kollan doust daarid begid ke masalan az in nazar ya oun nazar be white ha yek rabti daarid, va in kaar ra be dalaayel e moshaabeh anjam midid.
vali hamin ha, doust daarand ke jeloye baghiyeh, hefz e zaaher konand va khodeshoun ra aadam neshoun bedand, kheyli oghaat ham sa'y mikonand ta hattaa arab ha, va fars ha ra ham maskhare konand ta in oghdeh ye khodeshoun ra bepoushounand. shoma ham daghighan, hamin kaar ra nesbat be oroupaayi ha mikonid 
@Militant Atheist nazaret chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> haalaa az key ta haalaa to persian shodi?  to ke kurd va turk boui?
> Anyway, dalaayelesh vaazeh hast. kollan inhaa be khaater e rang e pousteshoun, oghde daarand, baraaye hamin ham arab ha va fars ha va turk ha ra az khodeshoun behtar midounand, va donbaal e in hastand ke begand ke ma ham khoun e arab/fars/turk daarim va ma ham rageh ye white daarim. shoma ha ham hamin tor hastid, albatteh nesbat be oroupaayi ha. kollan doust daarid begid ke masalan az in nazar ya oun nazar be white ha yek rabti daarid, va in kaar ra be dalaayel e moshaabeh anjam midid.
> vali hamin ha, doust daarand ke jeloye baghiyeh, hefz e zaaher konand va khodeshoun ra aadam neshoun bedand, kheyli oghaat ham sa'y mikonand ta hattaa arab ha, va fars ha ra ham maskhare konand ta in oghdeh ye khodeshoun ra bepoushounand. shoma ham daghighan, hamin kaar ra nesbat be oroupaayi ha mikonid
> @Militant Atheist nazaret chiye?



Doroste. Albate behet begam ke hata Asian (Chinese, Japanese, Korean) ha ke kolan range poosteshon nesbat be baghiye fair tar hast toye on mantaghe koli kalahye sefid konande mikharan. Age cheshat rangi bashe va poste roshani dashte bashi dige karet hale (az nazare dokhtari) 

Bebin yek chize dige behet begam, experience shakhsiye, man daneshgah ke boodam hamkelasi Arab dashtam chandta, va bazi moghe ha ke karemoon pish registrar gir mikard va bayad miraftim saro kale mizadim be man ke rangam roshantar bood tori dige barkhord mikardan ta ba on arabhaee ke tire tar boodan. Hala ma ke kheyli kheli kam darim adam ke mesle Scandinavi ha sefid bashe, yani sefide ro be sorkh, na ro be gandomi. Aksare iraniha sefide ro be gandomi hastand ba hue-e moteghayer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Doroste. Albate behet begam ke hata Asian (Chinese, Japanese, Korean) ha ke kolan range poosteshon nesbat be baghiye fair tar hast toye on mantaghe koli kalahye sefid konande mikharan. Age cheshat rangi bashe va poste roshani dashte bashi dige karet hale (az nazare dokhtari)
> 
> Bebin yek chize dige behet begam, experience shakhsiye, man daneshgah ke boodam hamkelasi Arab dashtam chandta, va bazi moghe ha ke karemoon pish registrar gir mikard va bayad miraftim saro kale mizadim be man ke rangam roshantar bood tori dige barkhord mikardan ta ba on arabhaee ke tire tar boodan. Hala ma ke kheyli kheli kam darim adam ke mesle Scandinavi ha sefid bashe, yani sefide ro be sorkh, na ro be gandomi. Aksare iraniha sefide ro be gandomi hastand ba hue-e moteghayer.


Are, ounhaa ham engaar miran va jaraahi mikonand ke cheshm hashoun ra bozorg tar konand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine ghaziye este'faaye faraji dana chi hast? 
BTW, man jadidan daaram in serial e shahgoosh ra mibinam. Sharif ba'zi jaahaash taghyir kardeh  nostalgia ye khoubi hast


----------



## MOHSENAM

@rmi5

Salam chetori ?
ruze migiri ? kidding

Rmi tu Iran Azari haye seyed ziad hastan.
man khodam yeki az familay daraje 3vomam Azerie va ye khanevadeye bozorgi hastan ke hamshun seyedan. Man Azerie seyed kheyli ziad didam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Salam chetori ?
> ruze migiri ? kidding


merC, khoubam. 
to ham ke hamisheh taftish e aghaayed mikoni  
BTW, ye chand ta tosiye taghziye baraaye shoma:
1) ba'd az eftaar, belaafaasele, 1000 kilo ghazaa nariz tou shekamet. avval ye chiz e kheyli saadeh, mesle chaayi va khorma, noun va panir bezan. ba'd e 1 saat, boro shaamet ra bokhor.
2) sahari ra zoudtar az khaab paa sho va shorou' kon, ke ta khaast azaan beshe, majbour nashi kolli ghazaa ra yek ja ghourt bedi 
3) alaan ke tabestoun hast, beyn e eftaar va sahar, hendoune va in chiz ha ziyaad bokhor ke aab e badanet kam nasheh.
4) baraaye sahar, haleh houleh va aat va ashghak, mesle hamberger, kaalbas, pitza, sousis, va az in aat ashghal ha nakhor.
5) har chi bishtar be gorosnegi va inha fekr koni, bad tar hast. saret ra ba kaaret va ketaab va ... garm kon  kaarhaye mohemmet va fekrit ra ham sa'y kon ke avval e rouz anjam bedi ke energy daari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> merC, khoubam.
> to ham ke hamisheh taftish e aghaayed mikoni
> BTW, ye chand ta tosiye taghziye baraaye shoma:
> 1) ba'd az eftaar, belaafaasele, 1000 kilo ghazaa nariz tou shekamet. avval ye chiz e kheyli saadeh, mesle chaayi va khorma, noun va panir bezan. ba'd e 1 saat, boro shaamet ra bokhor.
> 2) sahari ra zoudtar az khaab paa sho va shorou' kon, ke ta khaast azaan beshe, majbour nashi kolli ghazaa ra yek ja ghourt bedi
> 3) alaan ke tabestoun hast, beyn e eftaar va sahar, hendoune va in chiz ha ziyaad bokhor ke aab e badanet kam nasheh.
> 4) baraaye sahar, haleh houleh va aat va ashghak, mesle hamberger, kaalbas, pitza, sousis, va az in aat ashghal ha nakhor.
> 5) har chi bishtar be gorosnegi va inha fekr koni, bad tar hast. saret ra ba kaaret va ketaab va ... garm kon  kaarhaye mohemmet va fekrit ra ham sa'y kon ke avval e rouz anjam bedi ke energy daari




merc rmi jan mamnoon az rahnamayiyat, man parsal ghaza ziad mikhordam amma emsal ziad nemikhoram. Amma bade ghaza khabam miad  

Inam begam rmi mah ramezuna ke ruze migiram delam kheyli nurani tar mishe va tavajoham be khoda kheyli bishtar mishe. Ghabele goftan nist amma ruze tu mah ramezun ye halate ruhani va manavie khasi be adam mide . dar eyne hal neshat va ghovat ham be adam mide.

Peyghambar mifarmayad : agar momenan midanestand che samarati dar mah ramezan hast dust dashtand tamame sal ramezan bashad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> merc rmi jan mamnoon az rahnamayiyat, man parsal ghaza ziad mikhordam amma emsal ziad nemikhoram. Amma bade ghaza khabam miad
> 
> Inam begam rmi mah ramezuna ke ruze migiram delam kheyli nurani tar mishe va tavajoham be khoda kheyli bishtar mishe. Ghabele goftan nist amma ruze tu mah ramezun ye halate ruhani va manavie khasi be adam mide . dar eyne hal neshat va ghovat ham be adam mide.
> 
> Peyghambar mifarmayad : agar momenan midanestand che samarati dar mah ramezan hast dust dashtand tamame sal ramezan bashad.



khob hamin ke behet hes e khoubi ra mideh, kheyli khoub hast. raasti, age vaz' e maalitoun ham khoub hast va mikhaahid ke nazri bedid, be jaaye inke berid va tou mahallatoun va shomal e shahr, pakhsh konid, berid va be oun bande khoda hayi ke jonoub e shahr hastand va dasteshoun be dahaneshoun nemirese, bedid  albatteh, ma'moulan, in mavaaghe', afraad ham baraaye eftaari ha dor e ham jam' mishand ke kheyli khoub hast. ham socializing hast, va ham fun hast  masalan man yaadam hast ke dabirestan e ma, hamisheh chenin chizhayi daareh, ke bachche haye faaregholtahsil e dore haye mokhtalef ham miyaand, va hame dor e ham hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> khob hamin ke behet hes e khoubi ra mideh, kheyli khoub hast. raasti, age vaz' e maalitoun ham khoub hast va mikhaahid ke nazri bedid, be jaaye inke berid va tou mahallatoun va shomal e shahr, pakhsh konid, berid va be oun bande khoda hayi ke jonoub e shahr hastand va dasteshoun be dahaneshoun nemirese, bedid  albatteh, ma'moulan, in mavaaghe', afraad ham baraaye eftaari ha dor e ham jam' mishand ke kheyli khoub hast. ham socializing hast, va ham fun hast  masalan man yaadam hast ke dabirestan e ma, hamisheh chenin chizhayi daareh, ke bachche haye faaregholtahsil e dore haye mokhtalef ham miyaand, va hame dor e ham hastand.




Tarif az khode nabashe dorane dabirestan,man va bachehaye madrese ba moalem parvareshie madresmun miraftim roghan va shekar va berenj mahalale haye faghir va maurum e tehran pakhsh mikardim. man 3 bar ham orduye jahadi raftam. tu tehran kheyli moasesate kheyrie hastan va kheyliashunam tu madrese ha hastan.hamin moasese haye kheyrie kheyli kara vase noghate mahrume Iran anjam dadam mesle orduhaye jahadi ke afarade davtalab miran va vase noghate mahrum madrese hammam va chizaye zarruri ba masalehe az pish sakhte misazan. Man 3 bar raftam va amalegi kardam kheyli hal mide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Tarif az khode nabashe dorane dabirestan,man va bachehaye madrese ba moalem parvareshie madresmun miraftim roghan va shekar va berenj mahalale haye faghir va maurum e tehran pakhsh mikardim. man 3 bar ham orduye jahadi raftam. tu tehran kheyli moasesate kheyrie hastan va kheyliashunam tu madrese ha hastan.hamin moasese haye kheyrie kheyli kara vase noghate mahrume Iran anjam dadam mesle orduhaye jahadi ke afarade davtalab miran va vase noghate mahrum madrese hammam va chizaye zarruri ba masalehe az pish sakhte misazan. Man 3 bar raftam va amalegi kardam kheyli hal mide



Mohsen jan, ensaaniyat be ghiyaafeh va zaaher e afraad, esm va social status va inhaashoun nist. hamin ke aadam sa'y bekoneh ke dast e yek nafar digeh ra begireh, az hame chiz behtar hast. be khod e aadam ham hes e kheyli khoubi mideh, ke az har chiz e dige i shirintar hast. man yaadame ke zamaan e ma, tou daneshgahemoun, yek anjomani boud, be esm e jam'iyat e emaam ali, ke ounhaa vaghean kheyli zahmat mikeshidand va bachche ha kaar haye kheyr e ziyaadi anjaam midaadand. 
tou amrica, yek chiz e khoubi ke daarand, in hast ke ageh be kheyriyeh ha komak bekoni, dolat, ta haddi az maaliyaateti ke baayad bedi kam mikoneh  ke in ham khoub hast va tashvigh e mardom baraaye komak be kheyriyeh ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> haalaa az key ta haalaa to persian shodi? to ke kurd va turk boui?


yani adam az to oghdeie tar nadidam . tarz tafakoret b dard gharn 5 miladi mikhore 
man har chi hastam koochik tarin rabti b to va amsal to nadare aziz del . man persianam , kurdam , baloucham , gilakam , azariam , luram , .......

aghab moundeh



rmi5 said:


> Anyway, dalaayelesh vaazeh hast. kollan inhaa be khaater e rang e pousteshoun, oghde daarand, baraaye hamin ham arab ha va fars ha va turk ha ra az khodeshoun behtar midounand, va donbaal e in hastand ke begand ke ma ham khoun e arab/fars/turk daarim va ma ham rageh ye white daarim. shoma ha ham hamin tor hastid, albatteh nesbat be oroupaayi ha. kollan doust daarid begid ke masalan az in nazar ya oun nazar be white ha yek rabti daarid, va in kaar ra be dalaayel e moshaabeh anjam midid.
> vali hamin ha, doust daarand ke jeloye baghiyeh, hefz e zaaher konand va khodeshoun ra aadam neshoun bedand, kheyli oghaat ham sa'y mikonand ta hattaa arab ha, va fars ha ra ham maskhare konand ta in oghdeh ye khodeshoun ra bepoushounand. shoma ham daghighan, hamin kaar ra nesbat be oroupaayi ha mikonid


doroste , ta chand sale pish irani ha ham doost dashtan began ma mesle germen ha hastim , garche ta hadi vaghiyat dasht , ama haghighat ine ke irani ha dige genome Mix daran .

garche male ghadim bood .

be har hal , man khodam poostam b nesbat sabzast (albate ba arab ha ya pakistani ha , ..... ghabel moghayese nist  ) vali kollan nemidoonam chera yeki bayad ba rang poostesh moshkel dashte bashe 

insecurity dige az een bala tar ?

dar mored pakistani ha va hendi ha , mitooni beri 10 ha va ya balke 100 ha thread ru ke dar mored persian culture dorost kardan bebini .

kheyli bad bakhtan yani .........


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine ghaziye este'faaye faraji dana chi hast?
> BTW, man jadidan daaram in serial e shahgoosh ra mibinam. Sharif ba'zi jaahaash taghyir kardeh  nostalgia ye khoubi hast



Harfi az estefa nabude, man shenidam shaiad estizah beshe. Baiad bebinim Che ghalati mikhan bokonan.

Sharif avaz nashode tuie in 2 sal, yani man ke chize khasi be nazaram nemirese.

Rasti yechizi bad dare mire to pacham. Terme akhari bade konkur enghad vel dadim va dars nakhundim, as shanse ma yeki az ostadaie ke hichkas ro nemindakht termaie pish zado 15 nafar sale akhario endakht. Kokabio migam. Hata razi nemishe 0.5 nomre ezafe none. Baiad mididi ma sale akharia che juri esrar mikardim behesh, vali in term engar az yeki ya yechizi dele pori dashte hatman.Az tarafi ye dars dige ro gozashte budam moarefi be ostad konam, hala amoozesh mige 2ta dars nemishe far hali me shenide budam ghablan mishod. Yani kashk, arshad ham ba in vaziat nemitunam beram. Be hamin sadegi.
Welcome to Sharif.

Taghsire khodamam hast, kollan bade konkur vel dadam, aksare konkuria albate injurian vali in ostade ham kheili namardi kard. Engar na engar yek sal omre taraf be fanast...


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> yani adam az to oghdeie tar nadidam . tarz tafakoret b dard gharn 5 miladi mikhore
> man har chi hastam koochik tarin rabti b to va amsal to nadare aziz del . man persianam , kurdam , baloucham , gilakam , azariam , luram , .......
> 
> aghab moundeh


Chert va pert nagou  


> doroste , ta chand sale pish irani ha ham doost dashtan began ma mesle germen ha hastim , garche ta hadi vaghiyat dasht , ama haghighat ine ke irani ha dige genome Mix daran .
> 
> garche male ghadim bood .
> 
> be har hal , man khodam poostam b nesbat sabzast (albate ba arab ha ya pakistani ha , ..... ghabel moghayese nist  ) vali kollan nemidoonam chera yeki bayad ba rang poostesh moshkel dashte bashe
> 
> insecurity dige az een bala tar ?
> 
> dar mored pakistani ha va hendi ha , mitooni beri 10 ha va ya balke 100 ha thread ru ke dar mored persian culture dorost kardan bebini .
> 
> kheyli bad bakhtan yani .........



to ham alaki sang e in hendiyaa ra be sineh nazan. man midounam ke ghablan in @SOHEIL migoft ke az in hendiyaa hemaayat konid dar baraabar e pakestani ha, vali in kaar eshtebaah hast. Bebin aziz, man inhaa ra khoub mishnaasam. hendihaa, touye rout behet mikhandan, vali motma'en baash ke tak takeshoun, be khaater e mosalmoun boudanet, va hamin tor be khaater e oun hame saali ke padeshah haye irani va turk zadand touye sareshoun, ba tak tak e selloul hashoun azat motenafferand. faghat baraaye inke in pakestani ha ra bechezounan, daaran azat estefaadeh mikonan. kollan havaaset be in mozou' basheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Harfi az estefa nabude, man shenidam shaiad estizah beshe. Baiad bebinim Che ghalati mikhan bokonan.
> 
> Sharif avaz nashode tuie in 2 sal, yani man ke chize khasi be nazaram nemirese.
> 
> Rasti yechizi bad dare mire to pacham. Terme akhari bade konkur enghad vel dadim va dars nakhundim, as shanse ma yeki az ostadaie ke hichkas ro nemindakht termaie pish zado 15 nafar sale akhario endakht. Kokabio migam. Hata razi nemishe 0.5 nomre ezafe none. Baiad mididi ma sale akharia che juri esrar mikardim behesh, vali in term engar az yeki ya yechizi dele pori dashte hatman.Az tarafi ye dars dige ro gozashte budam moarefi be ostad konam, hala amoozesh mige 2ta dars nemishe far hali me shenide budam ghablan mishod. Yani kashk, arshad ham ba in vaziat nemitunam beram. Be hamin sadegi.
> Welcome to Sharif.
> 
> Taghsire khodamam hast, kollan bade konkur vel dadam, aksare konkuria albate injurian vali in ostade ham kheili namardi kard. Engar na engar yek sal omre taraf be fanast...



man didam ke yek seri az class haye bargh, va otagh e ostaad ha yek kam no navaar shodeh  albatteh jeloye self e daneshgah ra ham neshoun midaad ke mesle hamoun ghablesh boud 
Are, fekr konam ke zamaan e ma 2 ta dars ra mishod moareffi be ostad gereft. albatteh motma'en nistam.
nemitouni sabt e naam e arshad ra yek term be ta'khir bendaazi?
Oun ostaadaaye material ke hamashoun oghde i hastand. ostaadi ke ravaani nabaasheh, be zour peyda misheh. tou bargh, baaz ye 4 ta ostaad e aadam ham dasht.
haalaa, baz ba ostaad e sohbat kon, shaayad delesh soukht, va yek kaari kard. chaare ye dige ham albatteh nist.
saal e aakhar, aadam hamin tori shol misheh digeh. masalan man ke ta ghabl e saal e aakhar e daneshgah, tou omram nomre ye zir e 16 nadaashtam, saal e aakhar, yek nomre hayi gereftam ke fekr konam ke moaddel e kollam yek nomre kam shod. 
fe'lan boro bebin misheh yek term arshad ra aghab endaakht, age nashod, boro ba ostad va amouzesh va inha, 24/7 sohbat kon. tahesh ham age nashod, fadaaye saret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> *pakestani va hendi *ha ru nega toro khoda ..........
> 
> sare inke kodoom farhangeshoon persian tare daran mizanan too saro kaleye ham mesle sag o gorbe
> 
> vali moghe ie ke miresan be ma , shakh mishan .








rmi5 said:


> *haalaa az key ta haalaa to persian shodi?  to ke kurd va turk boui*?
> Anyway, dalaayelesh vaazeh hast. kollan inhaa be khaater e rang e pousteshoun, oghde daarand, baraaye hamin ham arab ha va fars ha va turk ha ra az khodeshoun behtar midounand, va donbaal e in hastand ke begand ke ma ham khoun e arab/fars/turk daarim va ma ham rageh ye white daarim. shoma ha ham hamin tor hastid, albatteh nesbat be oroupaayi ha. kollan doust daarid begid ke masalan az in nazar ya oun nazar be white ha yek rabti daarid, va in kaar ra be dalaayel e moshaabeh anjam midid.
> vali hamin ha, doust daarand ke jeloye baghiyeh, hefz e zaaher konand va khodeshoun ra aadam neshoun bedand, kheyli oghaat ham sa'y mikonand ta hattaa arab ha, va fars ha ra ham maskhare konand ta in oghdeh ye khodeshoun ra bepoushounand. shoma ham daghighan, hamin kaar ra nesbat be oroupaayi ha mikonid
> @Militant Atheist nazaret chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> man didam ke yek seri az class haye bargh, va otagh e ostaad ha yek kam no navaar shodeh  albatteh jeloye self e daneshgah ra ham neshoun midaad ke mesle hamoun ghablesh boud
> Are, fekr konam ke zamaan e ma 2 ta dars ra mishod moareffi be ostad gereft. albatteh motma'en nistam.
> nemitouni sabt e naam e arshad ra yek term be ta'khir bendaazi?
> Oun ostaadaaye material ke hamashoun oghde i hastand. ostaadi ke ravaani nabaasheh, be zour peyda misheh. tou bargh, baaz ye 4 ta ostaad e aadam ham dasht.
> haalaa, baz ba ostaad e sohbat kon, shaayad delesh soukht, va yek kaari kard. chaare ye dige ham albatteh nist.
> saal e aakhar, aadam hamin tori shol misheh digeh. masalan man ke ta ghabl e saal e aakhar e daneshgah, tou omram nomre ye zir e 16 nadaashtam, saal e aakhar, yek nomre hayi gereftam ke fekr konam ke moaddel e kollam yek nomre kam shod.
> fe'lan boro bebin misheh yek term arshad ra aghab endaakht, age nashod, boro ba ostad va amouzesh va inha, 24/7 sohbat kon. tahesh ham age nashod, fadaaye saret.



Ostade baraie inke dg kesi nare pishesh hamun ruz nomreha ro sabt kard tuie amoozesh az tarsesh.  dg faidei nadare.

Arshad ro fek nemikonam beshe sabte nam kard chon baiad karshenasi tamum shode bashe. tanha chare ine ke beram amuzesh shaiad ye commission tashkil bedan baraie mavarede khas. morede moshabehe manam hast. dustam asan rotbash 20 shode tu arshad onam 2ta darso oftade, asan ye vaziati shode in terme akhari.

man daneshgah tehran mikhastam beram arshad. geraieshi ke mikhastam rotbe zire 30 mikhast baraie sharif ke naiovordam. albate badam nashod, daneshgah tehran az nazare emkanat kheili sar tare az sharif, badesham khaste shodam az mohite sharif, tavize daneshgah bad nist. moshkelesh inke ke age khastam PhD apply konam shaiad ye zare az daneshgah tehran sakht tar beshe nesbat be sharif vali man didam kasaie ke az elmo san'at ya esfahan va shiraz va ... behtarin jaha apply kardan.

anyway, felan haminam ruie havast, baiad montazer besham bebinam chi mishe. bad shansi + tanbali + ostade injuri=badbakhti 
mamnun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Militant Atheist said:


> You're always welcome here my man!
> I remember there was an Indian member who could understand Persian! Where did he go? @Esfand?
> 
> 
> 
> ما که اخر نفهمیدیم تو فازت چیه سهیل. پورن استار ها رو که بهتر از ما می شناسی. عکس های لختی مورد دار و تبلیغ کاندوم رو هم که دستی توش داری



Faz e 3 !

Yejor migi engar inja hame Ayatollah hastan !

Yani to ta hala esme hich chiz stari be goshet nakhorde ...


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Ostade baraie inke dg kesi nare pishesh hamun ruz nomreha ro sabt kard tuie amoozesh az tarsesh.  dg faidei nadare.


Pas, in ostad e hameh chiz ra ham az ghabl hesaab karde. 


> Arshad ro fek nemikonam beshe sabte nam kard chon baiad karshenasi tamum shode bashe. tanha chare ine ke beram amuzesh shaiad ye commission tashkil bedan baraie mavarede khas. morede moshabehe manam hast. dustam asan rotbash 20 shode tu arshad onam 2ta darso oftade, asan ye vaziati shode in terme akhari.


faghat hesaabi boro va peygiresh baash, in amouzesh e sharif, aadam ra ravaani mikoneh ta yek kaar e saadeh ham bekhaad anjam bedeh. ta'tilaat e tabestounishoun ra ham ke ma'moulan 1-2 hafte hast ra ham mindaazan tou maah ramezoun.


> man daneshgah tehran mikhastam beram arshad.


 


> geraieshi ke mikhastam rotbe zire 30 mikhast baraie sharif ke naiovordam. albate badam nashod, daneshgah tehran az nazare emkanat kheili sar tare az sharif, badesham khaste shodam az mohite sharif, tavize daneshgah bad nist. moshkelesh inke ke age khastam PhD apply konam shaiad ye zare az daneshgah tehran sakht tar beshe nesbat be sharif vali man didam kasaie ke az elmo san'at ya esfahan va shiraz va ... behtarin jaha apply kardan.


Raasti, age movaafeghat nakonand, baayad dobaare baraaye arshad konkour bedi? 


> anyway, felan haminam ruie havast, baiad montazer besham bebinam chi mishe. bad shansi + tanbali + ostade injuri=badbakhti
> mamnun


Irad nadaareh, ba'zi oghaat bad shansi ham hast digeh. ageh hamisheh hame chiz OK basheh ke zendegi dige haal nemideh, va khaste konande mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Chert va pert nagou
> 
> 
> to ham alaki sang e in hendiyaa ra be sineh nazan. man midounam ke ghablan in @SOHEIL migoft ke az in hendiyaa hemaayat konid dar baraabar e pakestani ha, vali in kaar eshtebaah hast. Bebin aziz, man inhaa ra khoub mishnaasam. hendihaa, touye rout behet mikhandan, vali motma'en baash ke tak takeshoun, be khaater e mosalmoun boudanet, va hamin tor be khaater e oun hame saali ke padeshah haye irani va turk zadand touye sareshoun, ba tak tak e selloul hashoun azat motenafferand. faghat baraaye inke in pakestani ha ra bechezounan, daaran azat estefaadeh mikonan. kollan havaaset be in mozou' basheh.



Man ham Daghighan goftam ke az hendiha so estefade konim !


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Man ham Daghighan goftam ke az hendiha so estefade konim !


Bale, vali in tacticet bar aks shod!!! ounhaa az ma(yani @haman10 ) sou-estefaade kardand va mikonand, na ma az ounhaa.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Pas, in ostad e hameh chiz ra ham az ghabl hesaab karde.
> 
> faghat hesaabi boro va peygiresh baash, in amouzesh e sharif, aadam ra ravaani mikoneh ta yek kaar e saadeh ham bekhaad anjam bedeh. ta'tilaat e tabestounishoun ra ham ke ma'moulan 1-2 hafte hast ra ham mindaazan tou maah ramezoun.
> 
> 
> 
> Raasti, age movaafeghat nakonand, baayad dobaare baraaye arshad konkour bedi?
> 
> Irad nadaareh, ba'zi oghaat bad shansi ham hast digeh. ageh hamisheh hame chiz OK basheh ke zendegi dige haal nemideh, va khaste konande mishe


 are dg, bayad 2bare arshad bedam age nashe. in konkur ro 1.5 mah khub khundam faghat, vali kam bud vaghean va entezari ham nemiraft ke rotbe zire 30 biaram vaghti ke hame az tabestun shoru kardan (geraieshaie dg sharif ghabul mishodam vali dust nadashtam).

vali age hame chi dast be daste ham dad ke arshad naram, charei nist, mikhunam 2 bare. vali indafe faghat konkure nano ro midam ehtemalan. fek mikonam ghat'an betunam rotbe zire 5 biaram tuie nano. mishinam khub mikhunam hamin sharif miam nano mikhunam arshad, badesham age shod ph.d apply mikonam geraieshe morede alagham, composite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

SOHEIL said:


> Faz e 3 !
> 
> Yejor migi engar inja hame Ayatollah hastan !
> 
> Yani to ta hala esme hich chiz stari be goshet nakhorde ...



حقیقش من فکر کرده بودم تو واقعا آیت الله هستی 

چرا منم می شناسم، چرا که نه!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Faz e 3 !
> 
> Yejor migi engar inja hame Ayatollah hastan !
> 
> Yani to ta hala esme hich chiz stari be goshet nakhorde ...


man ke nemidounam che tor to hamzamaan rouzeh migiri va hamoun moghe' ham az in chiz ha harf mizani.
Ensaafan, yek seri chiz hayi ke migi ra na, ta haalaa nashnidim.



Militant Atheist said:


> حقیقش من فکر کرده بودم تو واقعا آیت الله هستی
> 
> چرا منم می شناسم، چرا که نه!


 in SOHEIL ke bishtar be in saheb haye bar ha mikhore ta ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> in SOHEIL ke bishtar be in saheb haye bar ha mikhore ta ...


 
بعد دیزاین هم می کنه تو اوقات فراغتش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> are dg, bayad 2bare arshad bedam age nashe. in konkur ro 1.5 mah khub khundam faghat, vali kam bud vaghean va entezari ham nemiraft ke rotbe zire 30 biaram vaghti ke hame az tabestun shoru kardan (geraieshaie dg sharif ghabul mishodam vali dust nadashtam).
> 
> vali age hame chi dast be daste ham dad ke arshad naram, charei nist, mikhunam 2 bare. vali indafe faghat konkure nano ro midam ehtemalan. fek mikonam ghat'an betunam rotbe zire 5 biaram tuie nano. mishinam khub mikhunam hamin sharif miam nano mikhunam arshad, badesham age shod ph.d apply mikonam geraieshe morede alagham, composite.



Are, raasti injouri ham ettefaaghan kheyli bad nist, khoub ham hast. mitouni in baar sharif , va tou oun reshte i ke mikhaay, ghaboul beshi. albatteh, be shart e inke dobaare tanbali nakoni, va in baar az hamoun moghe' ke vaz'iyatet moshakhkhas shod, shorou' koni be khoundan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 دیدی این مهدی صادقدارو توی یوتیوب؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> بعد دیزاین هم می کنه تو اوقات فراغتش


Are, imaginationesh ham ke aali hast. designer e khoubi misheh 



Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 دیدی این مهدی صادقدارو توی یوتیوب؟


na, in ra nadideh boudam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

*Ladies and gentlemen, and finally the Oscar prize for the best comment of the year goes to .................. Mr. @Serpentine for his admirable, fair and enlightening comment cited below; 



Serpentine said:



man daneshgah tehran mikhastam beram arshad. geraieshi ke mikhastam rotbe zire 30 mikhast baraie sharif ke naiovordam. albate badam nashod, daneshgah tehran az nazare emkanat kheili sar tare az sharif, badesham khaste shodam az mohite sharif, tavize daneshgah bad nist.

Click to expand...



Thanks Mr. @Serpentine and I think it's the time to tell Mr. @rmi5; 
Please wake up and face the mere reality. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> *Ladies and gentlemen, and finally the Oscar prize for the best comment of the year goes to .................. Mr. @Serpentine for his admirable, fair and enlightening comment cited below;
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr. @Serpentine and I think it's the time to tell Mr. @rmi5;
> Please wake up and face the mere reality. *


Shoma daneshgah tehrani ha ham ke az wahabi ha bad tar hastid.  montazerid yek sharifi yek chizi bege, va ba'd pirahan e osman konid. 
in comentet, yek permanent ban daareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Shoma daneshgah tehrani ha ham ke az wahabi ha bad tar hastid.  montazerid yek sharifi yek chizi bege, va ba'd pirahan e osman konid.
> in comentet, yek permanent ban daareh.


Azize man in harfa chiye pirhane osman chiye dige, inja 2 ta sharifi dare 50 dar sadeshoon motaghedan ke UT behtare va emkanatesh bishtare, va oon 50 dar sade dige ham age taasobe daeshi vareshoon ro kenar bezaran oona ham be in haghighat motaref khahand shod.
baraye etelae omoom arz mikonam, farghe UT ba SUT mesle tafavote dabirestan pesaroone ba daneshgahe, ino az kasi beshnavid ke ye omr tajrobe dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Are, raasti injouri ham ettefaaghan kheyli bad nist, khoub ham hast. mitouni in baar sharif , va tou oun reshte i ke mikhaay, ghaboul beshi. albatteh, be shart e inke dobaare tanbali nakoni, va in baar az hamoun moghe' ke vaz'iyatet moshakhkhas shod, shorou' koni be khoundan



Na dg adam az ye loone 2 bar gazide nemishe, hemaghate mahz hast.  agar gharar bar khundane mojaddad bashe, kheili khub mikhunam.



Islam shall be the winner said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, and finally the Oscar prize for the best comment of the year goes to .................. Mr. @Serpentine for his admirable, fair and enlightening comment cited below;


mamnun
Haghighate. vali manzuram az nazare emkanat bud ha, az nazare sathe elmie asatid sharif hanuz ye pelle jelotar hast az hagh nagzarim. vali be nazare man baraie kare experimental emkanat mohemtare ta savade ostad, chon ostad ye chizaie routine ro mamulan miad sare kelas mige.

albate sharif reputationesh ham baraie apply kardan tuie reshtehaie mohandesi behtare.

overall, man moteghadeam hata age daneshgah azad ham adam dars bekhune va zerang bashe, mitune kheili kheili movafagh bashe. daneshgah bakhshe kuchikie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Haghighate. vali manzuram az nazare emkanat bud ha, az nazare sathe elmie asatid sharif hanuz ye pelle jelotar hast. vali be nazare man baraie kare experimental emkanat mohemtare ta savade ostad, chon ostad ye chizaie routine ro mamulan miad sare kelas mige.
> albate sharif reputationesh ham baraie apply kardan tuie reshtehaie mohandesi kheili behtare.
> overall, man moteghadeam hata age daneshgah azad ham adam dars bekhune va zerang bashe, mitune kheili kheili movafagh bashe. daneshgah bakhshe kuchikie.


Jesarat nabashe baradar, ba hodoode 7% az sohbatat movafegham 



Serpentine said:


> vali be nazare man baraie kare experimental emkanat mohemtare ta savade ostad, chon ostad ye chizaie routine ro mamulan miad sare kelas mige.



dar kol ghabool daram boodan dar sharif baraye apply dar bazi daneshgahhaye khas behtare amma in masale dar moghayese ba sayere mavared besyar kam ahamiate,
baraye apply kardan kafiye ke daneshjooye ut ya sut bashi ta betooni ba ehtemale balaye 70% bery top 10 ha.
amma ooni ke mohemtare ine ke adam dar toole dorane tahsilesh avvalan mana va lezzate daneshjoo boodan ra becheshe ke in kar faghat ba daneshjooye ut boodan momkene, sanyan adam bayad dar zamine haye mokhtalef doost peyda kone ke dar ut shoma az behtarin mohandesane keshavarzi ta behtarin hoghooghdanha, vokala, siasatmadarha va ..... ra mitooni beshnasi va doost beshi.
ino vagheyatesh man mogheee fahmidam ke oomadam dar sathe jamee baraye ravabete shoghli.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Azize man in harfa chiye pirhane osman chiye dige, inja 2 ta sharifi dare 50 dar sadeshoon motaghedan ke UT behtare va emkanatesh bishtare, va oon 50 dar sade dige ham age taasobe daeshi vareshoon ro kenar bezaran oona ham be in haghighat motaref khahand shod.
> baraye etelae omoom arz mikonam, farghe UT ba SUT mesle tafavote dabirestan pesaroone ba daneshgahe, ino az kasi beshnavid ke ye omr tajrobe dare.
> khodaeesh UT ye chize digast, delam vasash tang shode, albate 2 3 mahi yebar miram oonja choon ozve anjomane faregholtahsilane daneshkade fanni hastam



haji, man haalaa khoubeh daneshgah tehran ra ham be dalaayeli, kheyli khoub mishnaasam. fanni ye tehran ke ham az sharif kouchik tare, ham javvesh az sharif baste tar hast va ... albatte, ostad haye khoub mesle mohajer zadeh va jabbeh dar ham daarid, vali dar kol, in chiz hayi ke migi, nashr e akaazib hast   
Sharif jaaye khoubiye, be sharti ke ostaad hash inghadr aziyat nakonand. kollan kheyli in jav e maskhare bazi ye siyaasi ye daneshgah tehran va amirkabir ra nadaareh. mantaghe ye khalvati ham hast, va mesle amirabad, traffic nadaareh. az nazar e elmi, vaghean ham ostad hash va ham daneshjou hash, kheyli az baghiyeh behtar hastand. az nazar e emkaanaat, bastegi be kaari ke mikoni daari, vali baghiyeh daneshgah ha, menjomleh tehran, dar barkhi gerayesh ha, emkaanaat e behtari daarand, ke dalilesh in hast ke yek te'daad e ziyaadi az mas'oulin e keshvar, daneshgah tehrani boudan va baraaye hamin ham poul e ezaafi behetoun midan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Jesarat nabashe baradar, ba hodoode 7% az sohbatat movafegham
> 
> dar kol ghabool daram boodan dar sharif baraye apply dar bazi daneshgahhaye khas behtare amma in masale dar moghayese ba sayere mavared besyar kam ahamiate,
> baraye apply kardan kafiye ke daneshjooye ut ya sut bashi ta betooni ba ehtemale balaye 70% bery top 10 ha.
> amma ooni ke mohemtare ine ke adam dar toole dorane tahsilesh avvalan mana va lezzate daneshjoo boodan ra becheshe ke in kar faghat ba daneshjooye ut boodan momkene, sanyan adam bayad dar zamine haye mokhtalef doost peyda kone ke dar ut shoma az behtarin mohandesane keshavarzi ta behtarin hoghooghdanha, vokala, siasatmadarha va ..... ra mitooni beshnasi va doost beshi.
> ino vagheyatesh man mogheee fahmidam ke oomadam dar sathe jamee baraye ravabete shoghli.



man movafegham ba bakhshi az harfatun. albateh in kal kal ha hamishe budeh va hast 

bebinid mesal mizanam, alan masalan pedare jushkarie iran va behtarin ostade jushkari be jorat begam tuie khavare miane va W.asia tuie daneshkade ma hast. morede moshabeh kheili ziad darim. vali bazam migam ostad hame chiz nist

daneshgah tehran emkanate azmayeshgahish vaghean behtare, shaki dar on nist. az nazare sathe elmi ham tafavot na inke vojud nadashte bashe, vali andak hast be nesbat va sharik yekam az nazare asatid behtar hast.

az halaze apply ham movafegham, ghablesh ham goftam, man didam kasaie ro ke hata az esfahan va shiraz behtarin daneshgah haie donia apply kardan, vali tuie bazi mavare va reshtehaie khas sharif tafavotesh ro neshun mide.

dar kol bahsi nadarim dadash, manam movafeghan ke ut daneshgahe khubie, didi ke khodamam gharare (ya gharar bud) biam onja baraie arshad. tafavot ha on ghadri nist ke ghabele molaheze bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Jesarat nabashe baradar, ba hodoode 7% az sohbatat movafegham
> dar kol ghabool daram boodan dar sharif baraye apply dar bazi daneshgahhaye khas behtare amma in masale dar moghayese ba sayere mavared besyar kam ahamiate,



bezaar intori behet begam va raahatet konam. ya daneshgah haye kharej az Iran, daneshgah haye Iran ra mishnaasand ya na. ageh beshnaasand, ke midounad sharif az tehran behtare, age nashnaasand ham ke na az tehran va na az sharif, shaans e ziyaadi baraye paziresh nadaari.


> baraye apply kardan kafiye ke daneshjooye ut ya sut bashi ta betooni ba ehtemale balaye 70% bery top 10 ha.


az koja aavordi in harf ra?!!! tou daneshkadeh bargh e sharif ham in khabaraa nist, che berese be kol e in ta daneshgah. faghat top 5-10% e inha mitounand ke top 10 berand. baalaam jan, aavaaz e dohol, az dour shenidan khosh ast 


> amma ooni ke mohemtare ine ke adam dar toole dorane tahsilesh avvalan mana va lezzate daneshjoo boodan ra becheshe ke in kar faghat ba daneshjooye ut boodan momkene, sanyan adam bayad dar zamine haye mokhtalef doost peyda kone ke dar ut shoma az behtarin mohandesane keshavarzi ta behtarin hoghooghdanha, vokala, siasatmadarha va ..... ra mitooni beshnasi va doost beshi.
> ino vagheyatesh man mogheee fahmidam ke oomadam dar sathe jamee baraye ravabete shoghli.


albatteh in yek mored ra ta haddi movafegham. kollan daneshgah haye tech, be social life e aadam zarbeh mizanand. in makhsous e sharif ham nist. khaarej az Iran ham hamin hast.



Serpentine said:


> dar kol bahsi nadarim dadash, manam movafeghan ke ut daneshgahe khubie, didi ke khodamam gharare (ya gharar bud) biam onja baraie arshad. tafavot ha on ghadri nist ke ghabele molaheze bashe.


You are a sell out, dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> haji, man haalaa khoubeh daneshgah tehran ra ham be dalaayeli, kheyli khoub mishnaasam. fanni ye tehran ke ham az sharif kouchik tare, ham javvesh az sharif baste tar hast va ... albatte, ostad haye khoub mesle mohajer zadeh va jabbeh dar ham daarid, vali dar kol, in chiz hayi ke migi, nashr e akaazib hast
> Sharif jaaye khoubiye, be sharti ke ostaad hash inghadr aziyat nakonand. kollan kheyli in jav e maskhare bazi ye siyaasi ye daneshgah tehran va amirkabir ra nadaareh. mantaghe ye khalvati ham hast, va mesle amirabad, traffic nadaareh. az nazar e elmi, vaghean ham ostad hash va ham daneshjou hash, kheyli az baghiyeh behtar hastand. az nazar e emkaanaat, bastegi be kaari ke mikoni daari, vali baghiyeh daneshgah ha, menjomleh tehran, dar barkhi gerayesh ha, emkaanaat e behtari daarand, ke dalilesh in hast ke yek te'daad e ziyaadi az mas'oulin e keshvar, daneshgah tehrani boudan va baraaye hamin ham poul e ezaafi behetoun midan


ba hamoon hodoodaye 6 7 dar sad az harfat ke tarif az ut bood movafegham,
dar morede koochiki harfe vague nazan
allan ECE ut bozorgtarin ECE khavare mianast, ye sakhtemoone 10 tabaghe yeki do sale eftetah kardan, jadid ke ba2 taye ghabli mishe 3 ta sakhtemoon bozorg baraye bakhsh ECE, 
badesham man az shoma soal mikonam farghe dorane daneshjooeet ba doran dabirestanet dar chi bood, khodamam javab midam, absolutely hichi,
chera?
choon shoma oonja daneshkade honar haye ziba va daneshjooye daneshkadeye honar nadashtid,
choon shoma oonja rotbehaye zire 5 daneshkade eghtesad ro nadashtid
choon shoma oonja rotbehaye zire 5 daneshkade oloome siasi ro nadashtid,
choon ut behtarin daneshkade pezeshki Iran ro dare
choon har sal zendegi dar mohe (albate sabegh) kooye daneshgah be andazeye 30 sal zendegi mamooli tajrobe saze
choon havadese 78 va 88 ra tajrobe nakardid
choon estakhr sona va jakoozi makhsoose daneshgah daghighan roberooye daneshgah va kooye daneshgah nadashtid
choon bozorgtarin mafakhere iran dar hameye zamineha ham daneshgahitoon naboode
va ....
az nazare ostad ham bahsesho nakon vaghean ut agar az sut balatar nabashe paeen tar nist
hameye inha be kenar dar ut shoma be hich vajh stress nomre ra nadari, moadela az sut, amirkabir sanati esfehan shiraz elos terbiat modares balatare

va osoolan kelase ye daneshjooye ut ba hich daneshjooye digee ghabele moghayese nist

dear @Serpentine behet pishnahad mikonam, doostane, ut ra age mitooni ye bar tajrobe kon ta farda betooni be bachat begi man ham daneshjoo boodam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Kon sozio mibini !!! Dame benzin :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> You are a sell out, dude


jeddan taasobat ro kenar bezarim, be nazare man tafavot hashun onghadr nist ke bekhad ayandeie yek nafar ro tahte tasir gharar bede.

manam ba inke bade chand sal yekam az mohite sharif khaste shodam, valiba in vojud hanuz dusesh daram ba hame khubia va badiash. sharif ye mazayaie dare, tehran ham hamintor. mese tafavote stanford ba yale hast masalan, har kodumeshun tuie yechizi khuban va ye mazaiaie daran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> bebinid mesal mizanam, alan masalan pedare jushkarie iran va behtarin ostade jushkari be jorat begam tuie khavare miane va W.asia tuie daneshkade ma hast. morede moshabeh kheili ziad darim. vali bazam migam ostad hame chiz nist


dar in mored man ziad sohbat nemikonam choon tozihe vazehaate amma khode @rmi5 midoone, lesani, jabbedar, khoda biamorz lucs, mohajer, navabi,....ki hastand baraye mesal ye ax az khodabiamorz lucs ke control dars midad mizaram man bahsh 9 vahed kelas dashtam va TA sham boodam,




dar morede baghiye reshte ha ham hichi nagam behtare choon harchi begam haghe matlabo nemitoonam ada konam



Serpentine said:


> jeddan taasobat ro kenar bezarim, be nazare man tafavot hashun onghadr nist ke bekhad ayandeie yek nafar ro tahte tasir gharar bede.
> manam ba inke bade chand sal yekam az mohite sharif khaste shodam, valiba in vojud hanuz dusesh daram ba hame khubia va badiash. sharif ye mazayaie dare, tehran ham hamintor. mese tafavote stanford ba yale hast masalan, har kodumeshun tuie yechizi khuban va ye mazaiaie daran.


sane words and peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Agha, to ham yek ho zadi tou faaz e Al-hassani. Alaan kam moundeh begi ke tou Ancient historic UT, meddling nakonid. 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> ba hamoon hodoodaye 6 7 dar sad az harfat ke tarif az ut bood movafegham,
> dar morede koochiki harfe vague nazan
> allan ECE ut bozorgtarin ECE khavare mianast, ye sakhtemoone 10 tabaghe yeki do sale eftetah kardan, jadid ke ba2 taye ghabli mishe 3 ta sakhtemoon bozorg baraye bakhsh ECE,


Aziz jan, inke baaz ham az EE ye sharif kouchik tar hast, let alone EE+CE ye sharif  campus e fanni ham az sharif kouchik tar hast 


> badesham man az shoma soal mikonam farghe dorane daneshjooeet ba doran dabirestanet dar chi bood, khodamam javab midam, absolutely hichi,
> chera?
> choon shoma oonja daneshkade honar haye ziba va daneshjooye daneshkadeye honar nadashtid,


haalaa masalan ageh midaashtim chi mishod?!!! 


> choon shoma oonja rotbehaye zire 5 daneshkade eghtesad ro nadashtid
> choon shoma oonja rotbehaye zire 5 daneshkade oloome siasi ro nadashtid,
> choon ut behtarin daneshkade pezeshki Iran ro dare


Estesnaa'an, Pezeshki ra behtar boud ageh midaashtim.


> choon har sal zendegi dar mohe (albate sabegh) kooye daneshgah be andazeye 30 sal zendegi mamooli tajrobe saze
> choon havadese 78 va 88 ra tajrobe nakardid


hamoun behtar ke in maskhare bazi ha ra nadaashtim. in maskhareh bazi ha, faghat mohit e daneshgah ra kharaab mikoneh va jav e daneshgah ra be ham mizaneh. aakharesh ham ke chi? masalan 4 ta eslaah talab e varshekasteh biyaan va az 4 ta javoun e ehsaasaati ye bi aghl, sou' estefaade konand. hamoun behtar ke az in khabar ha ke tou amirkabir va tehran hast, tou sharif nist.


> choon estakhr sona va jakoozi makhsoose daneshgah daghighan roberooye daneshgah va kooye daneshgah nadashtid


sharif ham estakhr daareh haji 


> choon bozorgtarin mafakhere iran dar hameye zamineha ham daneshgahitoon naboode


alaan behtarin haye bargh e Irani, az kodoum daneshgah hastand? hamashoun yek seri sharifi hastand ke alaanam ma'moulan amrica hastand.


> va ....
> az nazare ostad ham bahsesho nakon vaghean ut agar az sut balatar nabashe paeen tar nist


in ra dige az sar e ta'assob daari migeh. vaazehan intori nist. 


> hameye inha be kenar dar ut shoma be hich vajh stress nomre ra nadari, moadela az sut, amirkabir sanati esfehan shiraz elos terbiat modares balatare


dalilesh vaazeh hast. vaghti tou har class e bargh, n ta olampiadi va top ten e konkour hast, hamin misheh digeh. baleh, vaazeh hast ke ageh yek olampiadi paa she bere tehran, behesh az nazar e nomreh, khosh migzare, chon kasi ke az nazar e houshi va ... ham sathesh baashe nist. mesle in mimoune ke man alaan paa sham va beram sar e class e riyazi ye sevvom rahnamaayi beshinam.  vali ageh rafti sharif va jaayi ke ba adam haye ham sathet boudi, hamoun nomre ra gerefti, oun moghe taaze arzesh daareh. 


> va osoolan kelase ye daneshjooye ut ba hich daneshjooye digee ghabele moghayese nist
> 
> dear @Serpentine behet pishnahad mikonam, doostane, ut ra age mitooni ye bar tajrobe kon ta farda betooni be bachat begi man ham daneshjoo boodam


ta'assob 

Agha, ma ha, shoma ha ra doust daarim, albatteh shoma ha ham nabaayad vaghe' bini ra kenaar bezaarid  daneshgah e tehran, be onvaan e dovvomin daneshgah e khoub, vaghean daneshgah e khoubi hast, va ba sevvomi, ya'ni amirkabir, yek faasele ye nojoumi daareh, vali shoma ham baayad vaghe' bin bashid va bepazirid ke sharif, sharif hast ba oun jaygahesh va tehran ham dar jaygah e khodesh 



SOHEIL said:


> Kon sozio mibini !!! Dame benzin :
> 
> View attachment 37756


in chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@Serpentine ... Motor qaher ra didam !

Albatte kamelan tasadofi ...

Injor ke bosh miad baad az salha talasho azmono khata tonestan motor AL-31 ro mohandesi makos konan !!!

Khod havapeima ham hodode 15 m tol dare ...



rmi5 said:


> in chiye?



Hill Climb Racing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> jeddan taasobat ro kenar bezarim, be nazare man tafavot hashun onghadr nist ke bekhad ayandeie yek nafar ro tahte tasir gharar bede.
> 
> manam ba inke bade chand sal yekam az mohite sharif khaste shodam, valiba in vojud hanuz dusesh daram ba hame khubia va badiash. sharif ye mazayaie dare, tehran ham hamintor. mese tafavote stanford ba yale hast masalan, har kodumeshun tuie yechizi khuban va ye mazaiaie daran.



ba kami eghmaaz, in harf e dorosti hast. 
tafaavoteshoun bishtar shabih be tafaavot e MIT(ke yek daneshgah e tech va top e donya hast) ba Stanford (ke hame ye reshte ha ra daareh va ...) hast. dar har sourat, har 2 aali hastand. in harf ha ham bishtar hamoun tikkeh andakhtan haye typical e shrifiyaa va tehrania be ham hast 



SOHEIL said:


> @Serpentine ... Motor qaher ra didam !
> 
> Albatte kamelan tasadofi ...
> 
> Injor ke bosh miad baad az salha talasho azmono khata tonestan motor ......... !!!
> 
> Khod havapeima ham hodode ..... tol dare ...


Ageh vaghean inha ra midouni, ke nabaayad inja begi. ageh ham nemidouni, ke nemidouni, in harfaat faghat baa'es e delsard shodan e member haye Irani, va maskhareh shodaneshoun misheh.


> Hill Climb Racing


Chi hast?  man ta haalaa in ra baazi nakardam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> dalilesh vaazeh hast. vaghti tou har class e bargh, n ta olampiadi va top ten e konkour hast, hamin misheh digeh. baleh, vaazeh hast ke ageh yek olampiadi paa she bere tehran, behesh az nazar e nomreh, khosh migzare, chon kasi ke az nazar e houshi va ... ham sathesh baashe nist. mesle in mimoune ke man alaan paa sham va beram sar e class e riyazi ye sevvom rahnamaayi beshinam. vali ageh rafti sharif va jaayi ke ba adam haye ham sathet boudi, hamoun nomre ra gerefti, oun moghe taaze arzesh daareh.



kollan harfat khoob bood, age ye kam bishtar root kar konam va vaghe bini ro behet tazrigh konam behtar ham mishi, 
in paragerafe balaro ke mahze khande o mezah avordi moredi nist, ma va jamie hozar ham khandidim 
amma choon momkene baziha ba mafhoome shookhi ro dark nakarde bashan tozih midam ke
sakht tarin daneshgahe keshvar az nazare nomre giri va nomre dehi sanati esfehan hast, (amare khodkoshihasham hatta ino bayan mikone) 
amare moaddelhaye barghe daneshgahe bahonare kerman, chamrane ahvaz, yazd, shiraz, amirkabir az moadelaye sharif kamtare in yani oona olampiadi taran na, in yani asatid oghdeeyan, in yani system daneshgahi rafte be samte dabirestan,

dar kol bara emrooz be andazeye kafi az ut defa kardam dige dare halam bad mishe age omri bood dar session badi mojadelehaye bisamar dobare in kal kalo edame midim.

o rasti dar morede 78 va 88 az negahe biroon hagh ba toe in eslahtalabo osool talab ha ahanrobaee hastand baraye jazbe afrad ahmagh ino ghabool daram, amma harfe man in bood ke ma tooye in salha enqelab kabir farance ro tajrobe kardim ma mafhoome chegovara va nelson mandela ro zendegi kardim, .... ooops dige bazi az in harfa bara dahane manam bozorge,
dar kol peace
ham ut bara man ham sut bara to dige alan khatere hastan



rmi5 said:


> ba kami eghmaaz, in harf e dorosti hast.
> tafaavoteshoun bishtar shabih be tafaavot e MIT(ke yek daneshgah e tech va top e donya hast) ba Stanford (ke hame ye reshte ha ra daareh va ...) hast. dar har sourat, har 2 aali hastand. in harf ha ham bishtar hamoun tikkeh andakhtan haye typical e shrifiyaa va tehrania be ham hast


that's right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> kollan harfat khoob bood, age ye kam bishtar root kar konam va vaghe bini ro behet tazrigh konam behtar ham mishi,
> in paragerafe balaro ke mahze khande o mezah avordi moredi nist, ma va jamie hozar ham khandidim
> amma choon momkene baziha ba mafhoome shookhi ro dark nakarde bashan tozih midam ke
> sakht tarin daneshgahe keshvar az nazare nomre giri va nomre dehi sanati esfehan hast, (amare khodkoshihasham hatta ino bayan mikone)
> amare moaddelhaye barghe daneshgahe bahonare kerman, chamrane ahvaz, yazd, shiraz, amirkabir az moadelaye sharif kamtare in yani oona olampiadi taran na, in yani asatid oghdeeyan, in yani system daneshgahi rafte be samte dabirestan,


Aziz jan, akheh yek chizhayi hast ke shoma nemidouni. masalan, chand saal e pish, az vezaarat be sharif tashar zadand ke daneshjou haye bargh e shoma, ziyaadi apply mikonand, va yek jouri baayad jam'esh konid. ba'd ra'is e daneshgah va asaatid, jalaseh tashkil daadand va tasmim gereftand ta kam tar nomre be daneshjou ha bedand, va mo'addel ha biyaad paayin. hamin kaar ra ham kardand. in chizi hast ke man khodam az yeki az asaatid e sharif, ke kheyli ham kharesh mireh, va ba man rafigh boud, shenidam. albatteh, mote'assefaneh, ostad e khol va chel ham yek chand tayi darim ke enkaar na pazir hast.


> dar kol bara emrooz be andazeye kafi az ut defa kardam dige dare halam bad mishe age omri bood dar session badi mojadelehaye bisamar dobare in kal kalo edame midim.
> 
> o rasti dar morede 78 va 88 az negahe biroon hagh ba toe in eslahtalabo osool talab ha ahanrobaee hastand baraye jazbe afrad ahmagh ino ghabool daram, amma harfe man in bood ke ma tooye in salha enqelab kabir farance ro tajrobe kardim ma mafhoome chegovara va nelson mandela ro zendegi kardim, .... ooops dige bazi az in harfa bara dahane manam bozorge,
> dar kol peace
> ham ut bara man ham sut bara to dige alan khatere hastan


Are digeh, alaan az ma gozashteh ke sar e inha bahs konim. baayad zamineh ra bedim be javounha, mesle @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Are digeh, alaan az ma gozashteh ke sar e inha bahs konim. baayad zamineh ra bedim be javounha, mesle @Serpentine



On ghadra ham javun nistim, man nahaiatan 1 salo nim az shoma kuchektar basham. 

@Islam shall be the winner ro nemidunam, shoma chand salete dadash agar jesarat nabashe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Are digeh, alaan az ma gozashteh ke sar e inha bahs konim. baayad zamineh ra bedim be javounha, mesle @Serpentine






Serpentine said:


> @Islam shall be the winner ro nemidunam, shoma chand salete dadash agar jesarat nabashe?


ino mamoolan jaee lo nemidam dadash vali baraye shoma hamoon holo hooshe 33 hesab mikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> On ghadra ham javun nistim, man nahaiatan 1 salo nim az shoma kuchektar basham.
> 
> @Islam shall be the winner ro nemidunam, shoma chand salete dadash agar jesarat nabashe?



1 saal va nim?  in virus e hasani ham daareh hameh ra migireh. oun ham ghadim ha migoft ke 500 million arab darim va abbasi ha va bani omayyeh, 1000 saal hakem boudand 
begzarim. manzouram in boud ke man va @Islam shall be the winner dige az oun daneshgah ha, digeh faregholtahsil shodim, vali shoma hanouz tou oun mohit hasti  shoma hanouz fe'lan baayad ba in ostad haye khol va chel va amouzesh e sharif va tehran, deal koni. albatteh bad ham nist, doraan e khoubi hast. 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> ino mamoolan jaee lo nemidam dadash vali baraye shoma hamoon holo hooshe 33 hesab mikonim


man fekr mikardam ke shoma taraf haye 27-28 saal bashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> 1 saal va nim? in virus e hasani ham daareh hameh ra migireh. oun ham ghadim ha migoft ke 500 million arab darim va abbasi ha va bani omayyeh, 1000 saal hakem boudand
> begzarim. manzouram in boud ke man va @Islam shall be the winner dige az oun daneshgah ha, digeh faregholtahsil shodim, vali shoma hanouz tou oun mohit hasti shoma hanouz fe'lan baayad ba in ostad haye khol va chel va amouzesh e sharif va tehran, deal koni. albatteh bad ham nist, doraan e khoubi hast.


1 salo nim takhmini bud, chon yadame shoma gofti 7i hasti, mamulan haftia tuie hamin order hastan dg. hala ya bishtar ya yekam kamtar. dg 1 salo ke bayad bozorgtar bashi magar inke jaheshi khune bashi, lol.

az on nazar are, moteasefane ya khoshbakhtane, hamchenan dar manjelabe sharif gereftarim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> man fekr mikardam ke shoma taraf haye 27-28 saal bashi.


man taze 29 salegi fareghottahsil shodam az Phd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> man taze 29 salegi fareghottahsil shodam az Phd.


Ba'desh che tor? estekhdaam shodi touye sherkati? ya business e khodet ra ijaad kardi?

raasti, shoma dar Iran, mitouni, ke touye PhD, jaayi ham kaar koni, ya na?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Ba'desh che tor? estekhdaam shodi touye sherkati? ya business e khodet ra ijaad kardi?
> raasti, shoma dar Iran, mitouni, ke touye PhD, jaayi ham kaar koni, ya na?


ye kam negaran shodam ya to @rmi5 sabegh nisti!!! ya kam kam bayad be soorate jedditari be alzimer fekr koni
man 3 sal MOE boodam estekhdame rasmi (az tarigh bonyad nokhbegan) rooye power system restructuring rules and regulations kar mikardim, na hoghooghesh khoob bood na khosham miomad, ta ye chandvaghte pish moshaver boodam dar boors va moshavere tajdid sakhtar ye vahede niroogahi, 
allanam na dar bours kar mikonam va na moshavere hastam, 36 hectar keshte sibzamini va loobia daram, va ye vahede baste bandi rah andakhtam ke keshmesh va loobia ro baste bandi va ssader mikonim be GCC va loobia ro ham pakhsh dakhel darim.
ishalla in tabestoon system baste bandi vacum ra ham rah andazi mikonim.
manzooreto az in soal nafahmidam
raasti, shoma dar Iran, mitouni, ke touye PhD, jaayi ham kaar koni, ya na?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ye kam negaran shodam ya to @rmi5 sabegh nisti!!! ya kam kam bayad be soorate jedditari be alzimer fekr koni
> man 3 sal MOE boodam estekhdame rasmi (az tarigh bonyad nokhbegan) rooye power system restructuring rules and regulations kar mikardim, na hoghooghesh khoob bood na khosham miomad, ta ye chandvaghte pish moshaver boodam dar boors va moshavere tajdid sakhtar ye vahede niroogahi,
> allanam na dar bours kar mikonam va na moshavere hastam, 36 hectar keshte sibzamini va loobia daram, va ye vahede baste bandi rah andakhtam ke keshmesh va loobia ro baste bandi va ssader mikonim be GCC va loobia ro ham pakhsh dakhel darim.
> ishalla in tabestoon system baste bandi vacum ra ham rah andazi mikonim.
> manzooreto az in soal nafahmidam
> raasti, shoma dar Iran, mitouni, ke touye PhD, jaayi ham kaar koni, ya na?




man ye kam confused shode boudam. pas shoma avval estekhdaam shodi(tooye MOE) va ba'd business e khodet(kaar e fe'lit) ra raah andaakhti. man ham haghighatesh daaram be job peyda kardan fekr mikonam, va mikhaam bebinam ke chi kaar konam. shoma chi shod ke az bours zadi biroun? stock market ham yeki az option haye mored e alaaghe ye man hast 


> raasti, shoma dar Iran, mitouni, ke touye PhD, jaayi ham kaar koni, ya na


in ra baraaye in porsidam ke tou amrica, shoma ejaaze nadaari ke hamzaman ba PhD kaar koni. mikhaastam bebinam ke Iran ham intor hast ya na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> in ra baraaye in porsidam ke tou amrica, shoma ejaaze nadaari ke hamzaman ba PhD kaar koni. mikhaastam bebinam ke Iran ham intor hast ya na


dar morede officialesh nemidoonam amma unofficial inja hame hamzaman ba PhD kar ham mikonan.
haghighatesh amrica ro nemidoonam, amma inja baraye kar dar bourse bayad ye capital bozorg bezari vast hala moshkele capital ro mishe hal kard amma osoolan bourse iran baraye sarmaye gozari amn nist, be ghole doostan choon inersish paeene riskesh balas ba har taghi ke be toughi mikhore sarmayehaye besyari jabeja mishe, dar kol dar bourse iran age rant etelaati dashte bashi 2 sale mishe rahe sad sale ra raft dar gheyr in soorat taghallaye bikhode, amma az nazare jazabiat jozve behtarin karhast dar iran, man ham sarmaye shakhsi gozashte boodam ham be onvane kargozar kar mikardam, in chand vaghte akhir ye jahaee khoob bood ye jahaee bad , dar kol dige hosaleye dang va fangesho nadashtam.
but an international advise, start your own business.
if you ever came back to Iran I will grant you a job with more than a million $ income per year, 
just call me on +989..... 
vali jeddi ba pazireshe in ke az nazare hooshi az 99 dar sade adamaye atrafet bartari(harf taasobi nemizanam, choon ba mokhet kheyli kar kardi hamoon tori ke ye footbalist be lahaze jesmani az to bartare) har che saritar engage kon dar business shakhsi. age khast ma dar khedmatim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> ba kami eghmaaz, in harf e dorosti hast.
> tafaavoteshoun bishtar shabih be tafaavot e MIT(ke yek daneshgah e tech va top e donya hast) ba Stanford (ke hame ye reshte ha ra daareh va ...) hast. dar har sourat, har 2 aali hastand. in harf ha ham bishtar hamoun tikkeh andakhtan haye typical e shrifiyaa va tehrania be ham hast
> 
> 
> Ageh vaghean inha ra midouni, ke nabaayad inja begi. ageh ham nemidouni, ke nemidouni, in harfaat faghat baa'es e delsard shodan e member haye Irani, va maskhareh shodaneshoun misheh.
> 
> Chi hast?  man ta haalaa in ra baazi nakardam



America midone ke ma az Ukraine Su-27 kharidim ... 

Goftan inke tolesh 15 m hast ham chiz khassi nist ...


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> @Serpentine ... Motor qaher ra didam !
> 
> Albatte kamelan tasadofi ...
> 
> Injor ke bosh miad baad az salha talasho azmono khata tonestan motor AL-31 ro mohandesi makos konan !!!
> 
> Khod havapeima ham hodode 15 m tol dare ...



Jeddan? Yani alan Iran motore Su-27 ro sakhte? in motor noskhehaie improve shodash ruie Su-30, Su-33 ham estefade shode!

Haghighatesh bavaresh baram sakhte, chon ma tuie tolide motor J-5 ham age eshtebah nakonam moshkel dashtim.

tulesh ham ke daghighan andazeie F-16 hast. bebinam yani az on mock up ke neshun dadan bozorgtare? on tulesh cheghadr bud?



Inam baraie khali nabudane arize.


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> Jeddan? Yani alan Iran motore Su-27 ro sakhte? in motor noskhehaie improve shodash ruie Su-30, Su-33 ham estefade shode!
> 
> Haghighatesh bavaresh baram sakhte, chon ma tuie tolide motor J-5 ham age eshtebah nakonam moshkel dashtim.
> 
> tulesh ham ke daghighan andazeie F-16 hast. bebinam yani az on mock up ke neshun dadan bozorgtare? on tulesh cheghadr bud?
> 
> 
> 
> Inam baraie khali nabudane arize.



Hanoz to tolid anboh moshkelati hast vali taghriban hal shode ...

Oon chizi ke ronamaii shod ye nemone down scale bod ke shayad 10 ya 11 m tol dasht !

Vali nemone scale 1:1 chiz khafani hast ...

Albatte baad az parvaz nemone 1:1 shayad 7 ya 8 Sal residan be nemone tolid anboh zaman bebare !

X-35 Sal 2000 parvaz kard ... F-35 sal 2006 ... Va hanoz ham Moshkel dare !!!

Omidvaram harche zodtar nemone 1:1 ro neshon bedan ta roye mellat kam she ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> Hanoz to tolid anboh moshkelati hast vali taghriban hal shode ...
> 
> Oon chizi ke ronamaii shod ye nemone down scale bod ke shayad 10 ya 11 m tol dasht !
> 
> Vali nemone scale 1:1 chiz khafani hast ...
> 
> Albatte baad az parvaz nemone 1:1 shayad 7 ya 8 Sal residan be nemone tolid anboh zaman bebare !
> 
> X-35 Sal 2000 parvaz kard ... F-35 sal 2006 ... Va hanoz ham Moshkel dare !!!
> 
> Omidvaram harche zodtar nemone 1:1 ro neshon bedan ta roye mellat kam she ...


agar vaghean 1:1 andazash onghadr hast ke kheili khube, dar morede motor hanuz ham shak va tardide ziadi hast. omidvaram nemuneie 1:1 ro ba motor neshun bedan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> agar vaghean 1:1 andazash onghadr hast ke kheili khube, dar morede motor hanuz ham shak va tardide ziadi hast. omidvaram nemuneie 1:1 ro ba motor neshun bedan.



Enshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

aghaynoon @Islam shall be the winner @Serpentine @rmi5 @Ostad @S00R3NA , man chand bar goftam behetoon :

lotfan sare inke kodoom daneshgah behtare da'va nakonid !! aslan rabti be daneshgah nadare ..... reshtatoon mozakhrafe 

akhe mohandesi ham shod reshte ?  berid kashketoono besabid baba 

@ResurgentIran @rahi2357



@jack 86000 :

salam , khosh oomadin .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> aghaynoon @Islam shall be the winner @Serpentine @rmi5 @Ostad @S00R3NA , man chand bar goftam behetoon :
> 
> lotfan sare inke kodoom daneshgah behtare da'va nakonid !! aslan rabti be daneshgah nadare ..... reshtatoon mozakhrafe
> 
> akhe mohandesi ham shod reshte ?  berid kashketoono besabid baba
> 
> @ResurgentIran @rahi2357
> 
> 
> 
> @jack 86000 :
> 
> salam , khosh oomadin .



Shoma ke doctori ye dava be al hasani bede adam she ...

Vali kollan sharifi ha Fekr mikonan az kon fil shellik Shodan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> Vali kollan sharifi ha Fekr mikonan az kon fil shellik Shodan !



Man hamchin fekri nemikonam!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Enghad hame goftan sharif dars khundim / mikhunim , Nokhbeim , ford kar mikonim , sib zamini sader mikonim ma ruhiamuno bakhtim tasmim gereftim tarke tahsil va be donbalesh tarke donya konim .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Man hamchin fekri nemikonam!


khob khoaeesh kar har kas nist .....

dametoon garm , man shookhi mikonam




S00R3NA said:


> Enghad hame goftan sharif dars khundim / mikhunim , Nokhbeim , ford kar mikonim , sib zamini sader mikonim ma ruhiamuno bakhtim tasmim gereftim tarke tahsil va be donbalesh tarke donya konim


boro baba  hasood 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Shoma ke doctori ye dava be al hasani bede adam she ...


nisti .... hich ja nisti .

delemoon tang shode vasat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> aghaynoon @Islam shall be the winner @Serpentine @rmi5 @Ostad @S00R3NA , man chand bar goftam behetoon :
> lotfan sare inke kodoom daneshgah behtare da'va nakonid !! aslan rabti be daneshgah nadare ..... reshtatoon mozakhrafe
> akhe mohandesi ham shod reshte ? berid kashketoono besabid baba
> @ResurgentIran @rahi2357
> @jack 86000 :
> salam , khosh oomadin .


pesar khale boro jelo boogheto bezan  vasate davaye do ta mohandes ye doktor alafi nemiad harf bezane,
khodaeesh mohandesa age 4 sal dige dars bekhoonan doktor mishan, amma shoma doctor ha age 100 sale dige ham dars bekhoonid mohandes nemishid, tazim kon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Man hamchin fekri nemikonam!


Chera? 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> dar morede officialesh nemidoonam amma unofficial inja hame hamzaman ba PhD kar ham mikonan.
> haghighatesh amrica ro nemidoonam, amma inja baraye kar dar bourse bayad ye capital bozorg bezari vast hala moshkele capital ro mishe hal kard amma osoolan bourse iran baraye sarmaye gozari amn nist, be ghole doostan choon inersish paeene riskesh balas ba har taghi ke be toughi mikhore sarmayehaye besyari jabeja mishe, dar kol dar bourse iran age rant etelaati dashte bashi 2 sale mishe rahe sad sale ra raft dar gheyr in soorat taghallaye bikhode, amma az nazare jazabiat jozve behtarin karhast dar iran, man ham sarmaye shakhsi gozashte boodam ham be onvane kargozar kar mikardam, in chand vaghte akhir ye jahaee khoob bood ye jahaee bad , dar kol dige hosaleye dang va fangesho nadashtam.
> but an international advise, start your own business.
> if you ever came back to Iran I will grant you a job with more than a million $ income per year,
> just call me on +989.....
> vali jeddi ba pazireshe in ke az nazare hooshi az 99 dar sade adamaye atrafet bartari(harf taasobi nemizanam, choon ba mokhet kheyli kar kardi hamoon tori ke ye footbalist be lahaze jesmani az to bartare) har che saritar engage kon dar business shakhsi. age khast ma dar khedmatim


khahesh mikonam. ghaziyeh injaast ke man donbaal e in hastam ke bebinam ke che business i raah bendaazam. chon vaghean kaar e academic e serf ya estekhdam shodan touye yek sherkat ra khasteh konandeh midounam. hamisheh ham ghanoun in hast ke nemitouni kheyli pouldaar beshi, magar inke business e khodet ra dashteh bashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Chera?


Baiad hefze zaher kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> khahesh mikonam. ghaziyeh injaast ke man donbaal e in hastam ke bebinam ke che business i raah bendaazam. chon vaghean kaar e academic e serf ya estekhdam shodan touye yek sherkat ra khasteh konandeh midounam. hamisheh ham ghanoun in hast ke nemitouni kheyli pouldaar beshi, magar inke business e khodet ra dashteh bashi


ini ke gofti kamelan doroste, ye mesal mizanam.
shoma age ostad (ostadyar) daneshgah beshi dar iran hoghooghet hodoode 2/250/000 toman hast, age ostad tamam beshi hoghooghet hodoode (3/900/000 ta 4/200/000) hast.
age ba madrake doktora tooye vezarate niroo kar koni hoghooghet hodoode 3/700/000 hast. hala yekam balatar paeen tar
farz konim aslan hoghooghe shoma dar behtarin halat 4/000/000 dar mah bashe,
tooye iran in yani 48/000/000 dar sal in yani shoma bad az yek sal kar age hichi nakhori zan nadashte bashi bache nadashte bashi ejare khoone va khordo khorak nadashte bashi bazam nemitooni ye pejout 206 ham bekhari
hala shoma hesab bokon ba hoghooghaye 2 toman va 1 toman bedoone khoone dar tehran o ba hazineye rafto amado khorak amalan moadele bi javabe
man khodam yek nafaram hodoode 500 toman mahi faghat hazineye khordo khorakame hala shoma begoo zan begiri in adad mishe mahi 2/000/000. 
hala jalebe bedooni motevasete dar amade in shoghlha dar tehran chetori hast (amar az motabare) 
ranandeye taxi : 3/500/000 
baghali: 7/000/000
sandevichi: 4/500/000

keshavarzi sonati ba hodoode 5 hectar zamin: motevasete mahiane 3 toman

man khodam amare keshavarzi ro daghigh daram
tooye ostane fars ta 2 sal pish ba hodoode 40 milion mishod sahebe 8 hectar zamin ba ab shod
allan 5 hektar sib zamini ba hazineye kasht har hektar 12 million va ba bardashte motevasete 60 ton dar hectar (man parsal 94 ton dar hektar bardasht kardam) va gheymate sibzamini kilooee 2/000 mishe 
550/000/000 dar sal yani modadele 12 sal kare ye ostade tamam daneshgah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Baiad hefze zaher kard.



Sharif apologizer 
joking ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Baiad hefze zaher kard.



I never thought you were that humble dude . Thanks .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Chera?


baraye inke mongol nist
(jk not anymore fighting today plz)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> ini ke gofti kamelan doroste, ye mesal mizanam.
> shoma age ostad (ostadyar) daneshgah beshi dar iran hoghooghet hodoode 2/250/000 toman hast, age ostad tamam beshi hoghooghet hodoode (3/900/000 ta 4/200/000) hast.
> age ba madrake doktora tooye vezarate niroo kar koni hoghooghet hodoode 3/700/000 hast. hala yekam balatar paeen tar
> farz konim aslan hoghooghe shoma dar behtarin halat 4/000/000 dar mah bashe,
> tooye iran in yani 48/000/000 dar sal in yani shoma bad az yek sal kar age hichi nakhori zan nadashte bashi bache nadashte bashi ejare khoone va khordo khorak nadashte bashi bazam nemitooni ye pejout 206 ham bekhari
> hala shoma hesab bokon ba hoghooghaye 2 toman va 1 toman bedoone khoone dar tehran o ba hazineye rafto amado khorak amalan moadele bi javabe
> man khodam yek nafaram hodoode 500 toman mahi faghat hazineye khordo khorakame hala shoma begoo zan begiri in adad mishe mahi 2/000/000.
> hala jalebe bedooni motevasete dar amade in shoghlha dar tehran chetori hast (amar az motabare)
> ranandeye taxi : 3/500/000
> baghali: 7/000/000
> sandevichi: 4/500/000
> 
> keshavarzi sonati ba hodoode 5 hectar zamin: motevasete mahiane 3 toman
> 
> man khodam amare keshavarzi ro daghigh daram
> tooye ostane fars ta 2 sal pish ba hodoode 40 milion mishod sahebe 8 hectar zamin ba ab shod
> allan 5 hektar sib zamini ba hazineye kasht har hektar 12 million va ba bardashte motevasete 60 ton dar hectar (man parsal 94 ton dar hektar bardasht kardam) va gheymate sibzamini kilooee 2/000 mishe
> 550/000/000 dar sal yani modadele 12 sal kare ye ostade tamam daneshgah



Are, in harf e dorosti hast. 
8 hectar ba 40 million ra motma'en hasti? chon man fekr mikardam ke in meghdar zamin, hodoud e 400-800 million basheh. (ya'ni yek chizi dar hodoud e metri 5000-10000 toman) chizi ke man shenidam, in hast ke keshaavarzi ma'moulan 5 saal toul mikesheh ta sarmaayeh ye avvaliyat bargarde. albatteh inke shoma migi ke kheyli zoudtar sarmaayeh ye avvaliye barmigardeh.
keshaavarzi ham kaar e jalebi hast. makhsousan, ageh kasi baahoush basheh, mitoune kolli bardaasht e effiicient tari dashteh basheh, ... albatteh, yek seri idea ham az amrica gereftam man. inja ham job haye jalebi vojoud daare ke tou Iran ham javaab mideh. BTW, moshkel in hast ke baraaye hame ye in kaar ha, yek sarmaaye ye avvaliye ye khoub laazem hast, ke tahiyash saade nist.


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> I never thought you were that humble dude . Thanks .


Thanks, but Why? There is really a bad picture of Sharifis out there among people.

hamun bache kharkhunaie ba einak tahe estekani ke be gheir az dars hich chi nemifahman...

man jozve onaie budam ke mamulan dars tuie hashie bud baram, ye jahaie ham bad raft tu pacham 
injuri nist, vali enkar nemikonam ke az in adama beine sharifia hast. @rmi5 can confirm that you can find really annoying kharkhoon scumbags among them who don't know anything except grades, teacher and Jozveh.  but their number is not that much high.

Etefaghan manam khodam az chizi ke taajob kardam avalesh hajme faaliate gheire darsi bud ke sharifia mashghulesh hastan aksaran. yet again, you can find annoying people everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Thanks, but Why? There is really a bad picture of Sharifis out there among people.
> 
> hamun bache kharkhunaie ba einak tahe estekani ke be gheir az dars hich chi nemifahman...
> 
> man jozve onaie budam ke mamulan dars tuie hashie bud baram, ye jahaie ham bad raft tu pacham
> injuri nist, vali enkar nemikonam ke az in adama beine sharifia hast. @rmi5 can confirm that you can find really annoying kharkhoon scumbags among them who don't know anything except grades, teacher and Jozveh.  but their number is not that much high.
> 
> Etefaghan manam khodam az chizi ke taajob kardam avalesh hajme faaliate gheire darsi bud ke sharifia mashghulesh hastan aksaran. yet again, you can find annoying people everywhere.



Daghighan hamin hast. dorost hast ke sharif kharkhoon daareh, vali ounhaa absolute minority hastand. taaze ounha, elzaaman az nazar e grade va ... az baghiye behtar nistand. in ghadr ke bachche haye sharif, donbaal e ordu va safar raftan va online game va mousighi, va ... hastand, kam tar daneshgahi intor hast. albatteh, system hame ra majbour mikoneh ke yek minimum e khoubi dars bekhounan va organized beshand, vali digeh oun chiz hayi ke mellat fekr mikonan, vaghean nist !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> 8 hectar ba 40 million ra motma'en hasti? chon man fekr mikardam ke in meghdar zamin, hodoud e 400-800 million basheh. (ya'ni yek chizi dar hodoud e metri 5000-10000 toman) chizi ke man shenidam


arz kardam 2 sale pish, allan gheymate 8 hectar hodoode 100 ta 150 milion hast albate ina zaminhaye door az jadeye asli hast, baraye mesal gheymate 1 hektar zamin dar mantagheye marvdashte ostane fars hodoode 120 milion hast, gheymate motefavete amma ba jostojoo mishe chizi ke mikhayo peyda koni



rmi5 said:


> in hast ke keshaavarzi ma'moulan 5 saal toul mikesheh ta sarmaayeh ye avvaliyat bargarde



haji jan az shoma baeede in harfa tooye iran ke ghavanine return sarmaye o ina mani nemide allan keshavarz kheng hast ke (taghreeban 90 dar sadeshoon) ke dar sal faght gandom mikaran in yani baraye 5 hektar dar amadi dar hodoode 12-13 milion dar sal
vaghti ham bahashoon sohbat mikonam ke chera mahsoolate dige nemikari bad az inke mige hazineye kharid bazro nadaram mige ke riski hast (rast migan ta hodoodi masalan 4 ssal pish ahmadinejad sibzamini mofti rikht to sathe keshvar hameye keshavarza badbakht shodan)



rmi5 said:


> albatteh, yek seri idea ham az amrica gereftam man. inja ham job haye jalebi vojoud daare ke tou Iran ham javaab mideh


maasalan chi? agha I am really curios to know. agha shoma idea khoob bede man sarmaye gozari mikonam



rmi5 said:


> Daghighan hamin hast. dorost hast ke sharif kharkhoon daareh, vali ounhaa absolute minority hastand. taaze ounha, elzaaman az nazar e grade va ... az baghiye behtar nistand. in ghadr ke bachche haye sharif, donbaal e ordu va safar raftan va online game va mousighi, va ... hastand, kam tar daneshgahi intor hast. albatteh, system hame ra majbour mikoneh ke yek minimum e khoubi dars bekhounan va organized beshand, vali digeh oun chiz hayi ke mellat fekr mikonan, vaghean nist !


agha jan inghad jav makoos nade, hich kas dar morede bachehaye sharif intoori ke shoma migi fekr nemikone ke ye mosht kharkhoon eynak estekani bashan, oona ham ye mosht mongolan mesle baghiye ye daneshjooha (be joz baradar @Serpentine aziz)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> arz kardam 2 sale pish, allan gheymate 8 hectar hodoode 100 ta 150 milion hast albate ina zaminhaye door az jadeye asli hast, baraye mesal gheymate 1 hektar zamin dar mantagheye marvdashte ostane fars hodoode 120 milion hast, gheymate motefavete amma ba jostojoo mishe chizi ke mikhayo peyda koni


baaz gheymatesh khoub hast. albatteh ageh aadam bekhaad modernization bekone, va bardaasht bar hektar ra baalaa bebare, baaz ham yek meghdaari hazineh mikhaad. vali dar kol, kaar e ba sarfe i hast.


> haji jan az shoma baeede in harfa tooye iran ke ghavanine return sarmaye o ina mani nemide allan keshavarz kheng hast ke (taghreeban 90 dar sadeshoon) ke dar sal faght gandom mikaran in yani baraye 5 hektar dar amadi dar hodoode 12-13 milion dar sal
> vaghti ham bahashoon sohbat mikonam ke chera mahsoolate dige nemikari bad az inke mige hazineye kharid bazro nadaram mige ke riski hast (rast migan ta hodoodi masalan 4 ssal pish ahmadinejad sibzamini mofti rikht to sathe keshvar hameye keshavarza badbakht shodan)


Akheh midouni, ghaziye ine ke oun bande khoda ha ke ghaaleban savaad e dorost va hesaabi nadaaran ke beran motale'e konan va search konan va bebinand ke chi misarfeh. alaan ham mibinand ke har chi gandom bekaarand ra dolat mikhare, baraaye hamin ham motma'en hast va hamin ra mikaarand 


> maasalan chi? agha I am really curios to know. agha shoma idea khoob bede man sarmaye gozari mikonam


inja ke lo nemidam, vali inja kheyli business haye jalebi daarand ke tou Iran kheyli aali javaab mide 


> agha jan inghad jav makoos nade, hich kas dar morede bachehaye sharif intoori ke shoma migi fekr nemikone ke ye mosht kharkhoon eynak estekani bashan, oona ham ye mosht mongolan mesle baghiye ye daneshjooha (be joz baradar @Serpentine aziz)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Islam shall be the winner said:


> pesar khale boro jelo boogheto bezan  vasate davaye do ta mohandes ye doktor alafi nemiad harf bezane,
> khodaeesh mohandesa age 4 sal dige dars bekhoonan doktor mishan, amma shoma doctor ha age 100 sale dige ham dars bekhoonid mohandes nemishid, tazim kon


man eradat man shoma ham hastam .

ama khob , khodetoon midoonid ke doctora ham pool bishtai daran ham kelas balatari  

hala shoma hey sare daneshgah da'va konid ba ham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Islam shall be the winner said:


> man khodam amare keshavarzi ro daghigh daram
> tooye ostane fars ta 2 sal pish ba hodoode 40 milion mishod sahebe 8 hectar zamin ba ab shod
> allan 5 hektar sib zamini ba hazineye kasht har hektar 12 million va ba bardashte motevasete 60 ton dar hectar (man parsal 94 ton dar hektar bardasht kardam) va gheymate sibzamini kilooee 2/000 mishe
> 550/000/000 dar sal yani modadele 12 sal kare ye ostade tamam daneshgah


Pas chera aksare keshavarza ba'zan ba zamin haie bozorg mamulan minalan az vaziate mali? sali 550 M ke kheili kheili khub hast.shoma sali 100M ham begiri bzam nesbat be motevasete iran kheili balatare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Pas chera aksare keshavarza ba'zan ba zamin haie bozorg mamulan minalan az vaziate mali? sali 550 M ke kheili kheili khub hast.shoma sali 100M ham begiri bzam nesbat be motevasete iran kheili balatare


baraaye inke keshaavarz ha zamin hashoun kouchik hast. ghaaleb e zamin haye keshaavarzi, be khosous ba'd az oun eslaahaat e arzi ye shah, be ghata'aat e kouchik khord shod, ke kaar e keshaavarzi ra inefficient mikoneh. be alaaveh, kheyli keshaavarz ha, dochaar e moshkel e aab hastand. moshkel e bi savadi va bahrevari ye eftezaah ham hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> baraaye inke keshaavarz ha zamin hashoun kouchik hast. ghaaleb e zamin haye keshaavarzi, be khosous ba'd az oun eslaahaat e arzi ye shah, be ghata'aat e kouchik khord shod, ke kaar e keshaavarzi ra inefficient mikoneh. be alaaveh, kheyli keshaavarz ha, dochaar e moshkel e aab hastand. moshkel e bi savadi va bahrevari ye eftezaah ham hast.


Man fek mikonam dg ye keshavarze mamuli baiad min 3 hectar zamino dashte bashe ke ba in raghamaie ke tuie poste ghabl baian shod bazam mishe daramade khubi dasht.

harchand moshkele ab va bahrevari hast ghat'an. agar ye zare elmi tar beshe keshavarzi, mishe bazdehi ro kheili balatar bord. mesalesh israel hast ke ba vojude gharar giri dar mantagheie khoshk, yeki azbishtarin bahrevari haro tuie 2nya dare bar hasbe hectar. bahse savade keshavarz ham matrahe, man nemidunam in hame mohandese keshavazi tarbiat mishan chi kar mikonan daghighan va be che dardi mikhoran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Man fek mikonam dg ye keshavarze mamuli baiad min 3 hectar zamino dashte bashe ke ba in raghamaie ke tuie poste ghabl baian shod bazam mishe daramade khubi dasht.


bale, vali in ba vagheyiat ha faasele daareh. alaan fekr mikonam ke average size e zamin haye keshaavarzi, hodoud e 1 hectar ya kamtar hast, che berese be minimum 
eslaahaat e arzi, va hamin tor ghavaanin e ers, gand zadan be keshaavarziye Iran.


> harchand moshkele ab va bahrevari hast ghat'an. agar ye zare elmi tar beshe keshavarzi, mishe bazdehi ro kheili balatar bord. mesalesh israel hast ke ba vojude gharar giri dar mantagheie khoshk, yeki azbishtarin bahrevari haro tuie 2nya dare bar hasbe hectar. bahse savade keshavarz ham matrahe, man nemidunam in hame mohandese keshavazi tarbiat mishan chi kar mikonan daghighan va be che dardi mikhoran.


in ham soal e khoubi hast. vaghean be che dardi mikhorand inha? 
vali khodet midouni digeh, hamoun tor ke san'at be daneshgah e'temaad nemikone be dalil e sath e farhang e paayinesh, dar keshavarzi ham, keshaavarz ha be donbaal e daneshjouye keshaavarzi nistand. taaze, mage che ghadr poul dar miyaaran ke bekhaan yek meghdarish ra ham be oun daneshjou bedam?  shaayad intori fekr mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Mohsen jan, ensaaniyat be ghiyaafeh va zaaher e afraad, esm va social status va inhaashoun nist. hamin ke aadam sa'y bekoneh ke dast e yek nafar digeh ra begireh, az hame chiz behtar hast. be khod e aadam ham hes e kheyli khoubi mideh, ke az har chiz e dige i shirintar hast. man yaadame ke zamaan e ma, tou daneshgahemoun, yek anjomani boud, be esm e jam'iyat e emaam ali, ke ounhaa vaghean kheyli zahmat mikeshidand va bachche ha kaar haye kheyr e ziyaadi anjaam midaadand.
> tou amrica, yek chiz e khoubi ke daarand, in hast ke ageh be kheyriyeh ha komak bekoni, dolat, ta haddi az maaliyaateti ke baayad bedi kam mikoneh  ke in ham khoub hast va tashvigh e mardom baraaye komak be kheyriyeh ha.




daghighan rmi jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

@Hussein long time man, where have you been?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> in ham soal e khoubi hast. vaghean be che dardi mikhorand inha?
> vali khodet midouni digeh, hamoun tor ke san'at be daneshgah e'temaad nemikone be dalil e sath e farhang e paayinesh, dar keshavarzi ham, keshaavarz ha be donbaal e daneshjouye keshaavarzi nistand. taaze, mage che ghadr poul dar miyaaran ke bekhaan yek meghdarish ra ham be oun daneshjou bedam? shaayad intori fekr mikonan.


albate ye chizi ham hast. daneshju ke khodesh nabaiad bere eltemase keshavarz kone. in 2lat hast ke masule connect kardane ina be ham hast. asan baiad ghanun bashe ke shivehaie sonnatie keshavarzie ro mamnoo va ba jarime hamrah kone. hamintor abiari. vali ku delsuz? moghasser masuline bi kefaiat hastand. behbude vaziate keshavarzi shaiad nazdike yek dahe zaman bebare, vali avazesh daramade keshavazrzie keshvar ro mitune chand barabar kone. moteaseffane sakhtare sonnatie damdari va keshavarzi ke mamulan dar rustaha motemarkez hast yeki az dalaiele digeie adame pishraft hast. ye rustaie nemiad be khodesh bege khob biam az eslahate genetiki estefade konam ta mahsule bishtari begiram. bazam in vazifeie dolat hast ke majburesh bokone.

harchand man khundam ghablan tuie chand jaie keshvar jadid tarin ravesh haie keshavarzi ro piade kardan va khub ham javab gereftan, vali in baiad gostaresh peida kone.


PS:
Something for fun

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hussein

KingMamba said:


> @Hussein long time man, where have you been?


thank you bro. very hard times of work that never finish. how is doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Hussein said:


> thank you bro. very hard times of work that never finish. how is doing?



Good mate just working will probably take a break a week or two before my next semester of classes begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Pas chera aksare keshavarza ba'zan ba zamin haie bozorg mamulan minalan az vaziate mali? sali 550 M ke kheili kheili khub hast.shoma sali 100M ham begiri bzam nesbat be motevasete iran kheili balatare


haji jan 2 dalil dare 
1) be khatere bi savadi va ghodrate tahlil kam va hamchenin sabegheye bad taghir gheymate mahsoolate keshavarzi osoolan keshavarza be hamoon menvale 100 200 sal pish kasht dasht va bardasht mikonan
man emsal khodamo koshtambe in mardom mahal beghabooloonam ke biayd be jaye gandom , jo sibzamini bekarid midooni javabeshoon chi bood "doktor jan gheymatesh miofte badbakht mishim, arz kardam ke masalan kasht sibzamini hektari 12 million hazine dare yani 8 hektaresh hodoode 100 million hazine dare 
1) ina na poolesho daran ke masalan sibzamini bekaran (bazr sibzamini emsal kiooee 3/500 bood)
2) na ghodrat va jorat gereftane vam o gharz baraye kasht sibzamini (harfeshoon : doktor jan bazam gheymatesh moghe foroosh mishe kilooee 60 toman badbakht mishim)
hala begzarim az inke masalan tooye iran miangin bardasht loobia dar har hektar 1.7 ton hast dar yek keshvari mesl Australia hodoode 12 ton dar hektar hast
va besyari moshkelate dige ke az hoseleye jam khareje 
agha age kasi ba aghl va mantegh biad tooye in kar bavar kon zarar nemikone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Serpentine said:


> albate ye chizi ham hast. daneshju ke khodesh nabaiad bere eltemase keshavarz kone. in 2lat hast ke masule connect kardane ina be ham hast. asan baiad ghanun bashe ke shivehaie sonnatie keshavarzie ro mamnoo va ba jarime hamrah kone. hamintor abiari. vali ku delsuz? moghasser masuline bi kefaiat hastand. behbude vaziate keshavarzi shaiad nazdike yek dahe zaman bebare, vali avazesh daramade keshavazrzie keshvar ro mitune chand barabar kone. moteaseffane sakhtare sonnatie damdari va keshavarzi ke mamulan dar rustaha motemarkez hast yeki az dalaiele digeie adame pishraft hast. ye rustaie nemiad be khodesh bege khob biam az eslahate genetiki estefade konam ta mahsule bishtari begiram. bazam in vazifeie dolat hast ke majburesh bokone.
> 
> harchand man khundam ghablan tuie chand jaie keshvar jadid tarin ravesh haie keshavarzi ro piade kardan va khub ham javab gereftan, vali in baiad gostaresh peida kone.
> 
> 
> PS:
> Something for fun



Lmao the questionnaire reminds me of some funny test answers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> albate ye chizi ham hast. daneshju ke khodesh nabaiad bere eltemase keshavarz kone. in 2lat hast ke masule connect kardane ina be ham hast. asan baiad ghanun bashe ke shivehaie sonnatie keshavarzie ro mamnoo va ba jarime hamrah kone. hamintor abiari. vali ku delsuz? moghasser masuline bi kefaiat hastand. behbude vaziate keshavarzi shaiad nazdike yek dahe zaman bebare, vali avazesh daramade keshavazrzie keshvar ro mitune chand barabar kone.


alan ye hamchin ghanooni hast, 
ghanoon darim ke age keshavarz bere jahad keshavarzi va bege ye mohandese keshavarzi vase nezarat mikham jahad bayad majani ye mohandese nazer behesh moarefi kone amma keshavarza ahle in kara nistand
dar morede ab ham bayad begam in 3 4 sali ke gheymate gazoil chandin barabar shode besyari az chahhaye ab motorashoon ro mikhan az halate gazoili be barghi tabdil konan amma dolat gofte bara inke motor barghi dashte bashan bayad abyarishoono ghatree konan amma hazineye har hektar ghatree kardan hodoode 8 ta 10 million hast oonam bayad zamin balaye 12 hektar bashe ke mishe hodoode 140 million ke keshavarza poolesho nadaran 
ta chand vaghte pish vame belaavaz midadan ke dige be dalil moshkelate boodjeee nemidan

See you later guys, gonna cooking sahari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

1- bah bah inja che golo bolboli shode hame ba ham khooban mashal laaaaaaaah 

2- khodayish nesfe bonyade nokhbegan too in forum boodan nemidoonestim.  tahala fek mikardim kesi hastim in site ghoroore kazebemoono shekast

3- hads bezanid businesse shakhsiye man chiye? rahnamayi : rabti be dandoon masnooyi nadare... bishtar be akse avatoram marboote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> 3- hads bezanid businesse shakhsiye man chiye? rahnamayi : rabti be dandoon masnooyi nadare... *bishtar be akse avatoram marboote*



در میسازی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> در میسازی؟


shi shode???  naaaaaa 





man dige harfi nadaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> shi shode???  naaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man dige harfi nadaram.


Yani behtarin charactare aroosaki ke ta hala sakhte shode ine.alllliiee. in va hamsadeh mahsharan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

mashaallah man harvaght oomadam inja nesf irani ha ban shode boodan.
haman10 kojast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

@Militant Atheist 

I am curious about the genesis of your username.

Militant Atheist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ravi Nair said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> I am curious about the genesis of your username.
> 
> Militant Atheist


I'm an Atheist whose Militant!


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> I'm a Atheist whose Militant!



were you an atheist from an early age?

I slowly became an atheist because I began reading books. Books about other cultures, their histories and their religions.

My family didn't care so I was lucky


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> mashaallah man harvaght oomadam inja nesf irani ha ban shode boodan.
> haman10 kojast ?


injaam dada 

khoobi ? man beram namaz bezanam kamar alan miam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> injaam dada
> 
> khoobi ? man beram namaz bezanam kamar alan miam


merc. khoshal shodam fekr kardam rafty az inja
eltemas doa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ravi Nair said:


> were you an atheist from an early age?
> 
> I slowly became an atheist because I began reading books. Books about other cultures, their histories and their religions.
> 
> My family didn't care so I was lucky



I became Atheist after reading Holy books, I was 15. Read the Old Testemant if you haven't. It's fucked up!


----------



## spiderkiller

Militant Atheist said:


> I became Atheist after reading Holy books, I was 15. Read the Old Testemant if you haven't. It's fucked up!


dude watch ur tongue. have respect for some people s belief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

spiderkiller said:


> dude watch ur tongue. have respect for some people s belief


Why should I?


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> eltemas doa


fadaye to beram man . mohtagim be doa 

man hanooz naraftam vali khob dg post ziad nemizaram . hosele nadaram dige . albate tanha kesi ke ban hast @Abii ke hagheshe .

khoda banesh kone az zendegi  jk .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

Militant Atheist said:


> Why should I?


because we are in 21 century and more than that we are iranians. you want a reason more than that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> I became Atheist after reading Holy books


totally un-true 

between u and the lord , how many times have u read quran ? and dont give me the BS links that u have either .

i dont want u to reply brother , just ask ur self . lazem nist javab mano bedi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> I became Atheist after reading Holy books, I was 15. Read the Old Testemant if you haven't. It's fucked up!



You should exercise caution while you are here.

It's better not to step on any toes brother. You will have a more productive time here 

I would not have asked you this if it would have led to confrontations here 

Let's just say I like people in this thread and don't want to get kicked out for causing trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

You are free to belive in whatever you want, but I don't have to respect your beliefs. You don't have the right to be offended.



Ravi Nair said:


> You should excercise caution while you are here.
> 
> It's better not to step on any toes brother. You will have a more productive time here


I'm here to kill time my friend, PDF is not a good venue for productivity.


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> You are free to belive in whatever you want, but I don't have to respect your beliefs. You don't have the right to be offended.


its quite amazing how atheists have exactly the same irrelevant set of arguments . go ahead and insult other people's beliefs .

see where it takes u


----------



## Militant Atheist

Take it easy man.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> You are free to belive in whatever you want, but I don't have to respect your beliefs. You don't have the right to be offended.
> 
> 
> I'm here to kill time my friend, PDF is not a good venue for productivity.



how did you come across PDF?

seems like a random choice 



haman10 said:


> its quite amazing how atheists have exactly the same irrelevant set of arguments . go ahead and insult other people's beliefs .
> 
> *see where it takes u *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> its quite amazing how atheists have exactly the same irrelevant set of arguments . go ahead and insult other people's beliefs .
> 
> see where it takes u


Thanks. I was pretty successful up until now.


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> Take it easy man.​


i took it easy  sorry if u feel offended mate 

baba vase 1000 omin bar man manzoor badi nadarm bekhoda 

albate be khoda ghasam mikhoram ta herset bedam


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> i* took it easy  sorry if u feel offended mate*
> 
> baba vase 1000 omin bar man manzoor badi nadarm bekhoda
> 
> albate be khoda ghasam mikhoram ta herset bedam



I always see Iran as populated with people who are intelligent enough to easily take it to first world status. You guys clearly have the scientists and are immensely educated.

Don't let arguments over religion or ethnicity divide you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> Thanks. I was pretty successful up until now.


awesome !

then keep it up , afterall that might be the only achievement u can get in life 

since there is no soal and after life  and we all suddenly cease to exist ..... kaboom !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


>


shoma va @Ostad ham ke taghriban hamishe bar ejraye sahih kar ha nezarat mikonin .

post nemizarin vali onlinin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


>


Chi shode dadash? nabinamet narahat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

S00R3NA said:


>



sorry for introducing debate on theology. Militant Atheist is a recent friend of mine on this forum.

I should have known better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> shoma va @Ostad ham ke taghriban hamishe bar ejraye sahih kar ha nezarat mikonin .
> 
> post nemizarin vali onlinin



I'm angry dude .

No sahari today , I was 10 min late and today will be badly fu.cked up .



Ravi Nair said:


> sorry for introducing debate on theology. Militant Atheist is a recent friend of mine on this forum.
> 
> I should have known better



Have fun here my friend .

My post wasn't about their discussion .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

Ravi Nair said:


> sorry for introducing debate on theology. Militant Atheist is a recent friend of mine on this forum.
> 
> I should have known better



I don't think anyone is offended by you, take it easy bro.



S00R3NA said:


> No sahari today , I was 10 min late and today will be badly fu.cked up .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> I'm angry dude .
> 
> No sahari today , I was 10 min late and today will be badly fu.cked up .


WTF !!

that would be a total 21h of hellish fasting !! 

so sorry for u bro  ghabool bashe , vase ma badbakht bichare ha ham doa konid @Serpentine @spiderkiller



Ravi Nair said:


> sorry for introducing debate on theology. Militant Atheist is a recent friend of mine on this forum.
> 
> I should have known better


nah mate 

even the debate is totally clear . 

although @Militant Atheist ghar kard  meaning he got upset for insulting christians 

lolZ

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Militant Atheist said:


> I'm a Atheist whose Militant!


 
Congratulations.


----------



## Chronos

Full Moon said:


> Congratulations.



It's A Girl!





Serpentine said:


> I* don't think anyone is offended by you, take it easy bro.*



So how is Khatami? Bad? Good?

Or average

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Ravi Nair said:


> So how is Khatami? Bad? Good?


Not bad, he's chilling around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> i took it easy  sorry if u feel offended mate
> 
> baba vase 1000 omin bar man manzoor badi nadarm bekhoda
> 
> albate be khoda ghasam mikhoram ta herset bedam


I'm not offended mate, I'm out of battery.



Ravi Nair said:


> sorry for introducing debate on theology. Militant Atheist is a recent friend of mine on this forum.
> 
> I should have known better


You didn't say anything wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Full Moon said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you. I hope you'll be too, one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Thank you. I hope you'll be too, one day.


What's up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> What's up?


Fine bro. Watchya doing? I must say that I suck at typing with my phone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Fine bro. Watchya doing? I must say that I suck at typing with my phone!


hichchi, mikhaam ye zabaan e jadid yaad begiram. chizhayi ke mad e nazar dashtam ham Spanish, French boud. french ra ye kam balad boudam, vali hesesh ra nadashtam ke edaameh bedam. alaan mikhaam ye kam spanish yaad begiram, az pimsleur e spanish mikhaam shorou' konam. nazaret chiye? tosiye i nadaari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> hichchi, mikhaam ye zabaan e jadid yaad begiram. chizhayi ke mad e nazar dashtam ham Spanish, French boud. french ra ye kam balad boudam, vali hesesh ra nadashtam ke edaameh bedam. alaan mikhaam ye kam spanish yaad begiram, az pimsleur e spanish mikhaam shorou' konam. nazaret chiye? tosiye i nadaari?


Spanish definitely. Nesfe usa hispanican french be karet nemiad ziad inja. Khodet chi fekr mikoni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Spanish definitely. Nesfe usa hispanican french be karet nemiad ziad inja. Khodet chi fekr mikoni?


man ham hamoun Spanish ra mikhaam bekhounam. bishtar donbal e in hastam ke che tori yaad begiramesh. fe'len ke pimsleur ra download kardam. hoseleye class raftan ra vaghean nadaaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> man ham hamoun Spanish ra mikhaam bekhounam. bishtar donbal e in hastam ke che tori yaad begiramesh. fe'len ke pimsleur ra download kardam. hoseleye class raftan ra vaghean nadaaram


Boro doost dokhtar Hispanic begir. Puerto Rican tarjihan  class ke bikhial, zabaan hamash khodet I. YouTube hast. Manabe online ham ke rite hame free

Man Cantonese ro khodam yad gereftan bedoon class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Boro doost dokhtar Hispanic begir. Puerto Rican tarjihan  class ke bikhial, zabaan hamash khodet I. YouTube hast. Manabe online ham ke rite hame free


doust sokhtar javab nemideh. ba'd ke baahaash break up koni, dige automatically, oun zaban ra ham mizari kenaar. 
man ham ye chand ta channel e youtube ham didam. az ounha ham haalaa estefaade mikonam. 
yadgiri ye zaban khoubeh, maghz e aadam ra fresh negah midaareh. baraaye business ham kheyli khoub hast. makhsousan Spanish. raasti to Chinese, cantonese, baladi? che tori yaad gerefti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> doust sokhtar javab nemideh. ba'd ke baahaash break up koni, dige automatically, oun zaban ra ham mizari kenaar.
> man ham ye chand ta channel e youtube ham didam. az ounha ham haalaa estefaade mikonam.
> yadgiri ye zaban khoubeh, maghz e aadam ra fresh negah midaareh. baraaye business ham kheyli khoub hast. makhsousan Spanish. raasti to Chinese, cantonese, baladi? che tori yaad gerefti?



 Daghighan. Baradar man fekr kardi man 8 sal dashtam che mikardam to Hong Kong  man doost Chinese ziad dashtam va mijoshidan ba ma a lage be farhangeshoon bars shod ke beram zabano yad begiram. Albate man ghabl az inke beram he ham tv show haye chini negah mikardam. Ke khodesh komakam kard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Daghighan. Baradar man fekr kardi man 8 sal dashtam che mikardam to Hong Kong  man doost Chinese ziad dashtam va mijoshidan ba ma a lage be farhangeshoon bars shod ke beram zabano yad begiram. Albate man ghabl az inke beram he ham tv show haye chini negah mikardam. Ke khodesh komakam kard


yaad gereftan e chinese ham baraaye business khoub hast, vali fekr mikonam ke inghadr sakht hast ke amalan nemisheh yaadesh gereft. albatteh shoma case-t motefaavet hast, chon ounja zendegi kardi. man fe'lan hamin Spanish ra yaad begiram, fekr konam ke az hame chiz behtar basheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> yaad gereftan e chinese ham baraaye business khoub hast, vali fekr mikonam ke inghadr sakht hast ke amalan nemisheh yaadesh gereft. albatteh shoma case-t motefaavet hast, chon ounja zendegi kardi. man fe'lan hamin Spanish ra yaad begiram, fekr konam ke az hame chiz behtar basheh



Chini sohbat kardanesh sakht nist. Neveshtan sakhte makhsousan cantonese. Spanish ro sari yad migiri. California pore spanish e zaban yad gereftan dedication mikhad. Gara age rooze 3 ta ka lame ham yad begirid toye yek sal mishe 1095

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Chini sohbat kardanesh sakht nist. Neveshtan sakhte makhsousan cantonese. Spanish ro sari yad migiri. California pore spanish e zaban yad gereftan dedication mikhad. Gara age rooze 3 ta ka lame ham yad begirid toye yek sal mishe 1095



3 ta kalame ke be jaayi nemireseh  yek 20 tayi baayad haddeaghal har rouz yaad begiram.  
Agha, ma brim bekhaabim. az khastegi mordam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> 3 ta kalame ke be jaayi nemireseh  yek 20 tayi baayad haddeaghal har rouz yaad begiram.
> Agha, ma brim bekhaabim. az khastegi mordam.


Shabetoon bekheyr aziz mo va faghat bashi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anHuman

two days , 2 people died and 7 get injured in shooting in Ahwaz ..... 

Friday two boys had a fight over a sandal and next day , father of one of those boys took his AK-47 and went in front of other boy's house and begin shooting ...


----------



## Militant Atheist

anHuman said:


> two days , 2 people died and 7 get injured in shooting in Ahwaz .....
> 
> Friday two boys had a fight over a sandal and next day , father of one of those boys took his AK-47 and went in front of other boy's house and begin shooting ...



The ****?!


----------



## Militant Atheist

Man yek forum baz mikonam, inja dige jaye ma nist. baadan miam behetoon addresseho midam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@SOHEIL

Salam khubi ?

Un dastane un 2 rakaat namaze chie ?


----------



## 787B

Militant Atheist said:


> Man yek forum baz mikonam, inja dige jaye ma nist. baadan miam behetoon addresseho midam.



in forum kheyli arabparast hast mostasefaneh, khayli chiza mozakhraf saudia migan moderator kari nimikonan, makhsoosan oona mesle hasani, keh bishtar postash chertopert hast. to forum haye digar, aghaye mesle hasani permabanned mishodan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

787B said:


> in forum kheyli arabparast hast mostasefaneh, khayli chiza mozakhraf saudia migan moderator kari nimikonan, makhsoosan oona mesle hasani, keh bishtar postash chertopert hast. to forum haye digar, aghaye mesle hasani permabanned mishodan.




masalan to kodum forum ha? in forum ro goh gerefte. un ahmagh 90% harfash shero vere, MIGE MA 1000 SAL TAMADON DASHTAIM! Lamo pehene shotoreshun ro barefooted ha nemitunan tamiz konan.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@haman10

Salam haman jan he khabar? namaz ruze ha ghabul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

BDforever said:


> @MOHSENAM do not report post like that  they just mess with each other (including myself), nothing serious




Which bro?


----------



## BDforever

MOHSENAM said:


> Which bro?


Armstrong's post that you reported


----------



## MOHSENAM

BDforever said:


> Armstrong's post that you reported





I do not like non religious comments in religious threads. BTW how could u understand that?


----------



## BDforever

MOHSENAM said:


> I do not like non religious comments in religious threads. BTW how could u understand that?


because we are old members and know each other  we senior members do it regular basis lol
you should visit members club section and see how we mess with each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

BDforever said:


> because we are old members and know each other  we senior members do it regular basis lol
> you should visit members club section and see how we mess with each other





I should understand secrets of this site .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

inam ye ahange epic baraie inke az zamin boland shid 






@S00R3NA How did you spend today? Was it too hard?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> @S00R3NA How did you spend today? Was it too hard?



Hey man ,

Thanks for asking .

No , It wasn't that hard , Actually I'm used to not eating much and it didn't bother  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Dustani ke ruze migiran ghabul bahse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

S00R3NA said:


> Hey man ,
> 
> Thanks for asking .
> 
> No , It wasn't that hard , Actually I'm used to not eating much and it didn't bother  .



Haha first fast mate?



MOHSENAM said:


> Dustani ke ruze migiran ghabul bahse.



Hey Mohsenam I was meaning to ask who is that in your avatar?


----------



## MOHSENAM

KingMamba said:


> Haha first fast mate?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mohsenam I was meaning to ask who is that in your avatar?



Nader Shah, Napoleon of Iran.   Thes best Iranian King after Safavids.

Nader Shah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

KingMamba said:


> Haha first fast mate?



No , I'm 14 .

I decided to fast this year and prepare for my first official Ramadan next year .



> Hey Mohsenam I was meaning to ask who is that in your avatar?



If I'm not wrong , He is King Nader .

A great man .



> Dustani ke ruze migiran ghabul bahse.



You too my friend .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> No , I'm 14 .
> I decided to fast this year and prepare for my first official Ramadan next year .





@KingMamba

He is joking, I asked him because he overslept the Sahari so he couldn't eat anything, hence the hunger, from iftar to iftar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Serpentine said:


> @KingMamba
> 
> He is joking, I asked him because he overslept the Sahari so he couldn't eat anything, hence the hunger, from iftar to iftar.



I was about to say he is 14 he should be playing video games or chasing girls not logging onto Pdf.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> No , I'm 14 .




But u are very wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

S00R3NA said:


> If I'm not wrong , He is King Nader .
> 
> A great man .



For you guys maybe but he is hated in South Asia.


----------



## MOHSENAM

KingMamba said:


> For you guys maybe but he is hated in South Asia.




I did not know ...


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> I did not know ...



Lol that is fine it does not matter I was just curious.


----------



## Serpentine

MOHSENAM said:


> I did not know ...


Battle of Karnal


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> Salam haman jan he khabar? namaz ruze ha ghabul.


mamnun , migzare .

lotf darid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Hey guys, any suggestion on what to cook for this sahari?
Don't bother complicated suggestions, it's not me who would gonna make that.


----------



## Serpentine

Islam shall be the winner said:


> Hey guys, any suggestion on what to cook for this sahari?
> Don't bother complicated suggestions, it's not me who would gonna make that.



You could make 'Shir berenj"  It's very simple and too moghavi! ba asal ya shireie khorma ke berizi rush.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> You could make 'Shir berenj" It's very simple and too moghavi! ba asal ya shireie khorma ke berizi rush.


That seems great, but it is not as sophisticated and time consuming as I like it to be, , you know if I am gonna debt someone for a favor that favor should be something price worthy, , if you know what I mean.
BTW, thanks dude, I have already made the order, the devil, I am.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Informant
I hope Some day this site become out of Arabs .


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> @Informant
> I hope Some day this site become out of Arabs .



Then Iranians need to be nice to us. Your constant posturing only hurts the one country on this planet that loves you more than any other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> Then Iranians need to be nice to us. Your constant posturing only hurts the one country on this planet that loves you more than any other.




What do u mean?


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> What do u mean?


Iranians are very rude to PAkistanis. Arabs are nice. Get it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> Iranians are very rude to PAkistanis. Arabs are nice. Get it?




Iranian and Pakistanis are friend. I dont know why some Iranians are whatever.And Pakistanis like Iran more than any country in the world?


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> Iranian and Pakistanis are friend. I dont know why some Iranians are whatever.And Pakistanis like Iran more than any country in the world?



Iran is most favored by Pakistan in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> Iran is most favored by Pakistan in the world.




I knew, but in this site they are not very good to us. BTW now I have another view about Pakistan.


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> I knew, but in this site they are not very good to us. BTW now I have another view about Pakistan.



Neither are they to us.


----------



## Informant

Yo Iranian members, is there still a headscarf rule in Iran? The girls i know in dubai dont wear them, then again they dress completely Western attire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> Yo Iranian members, is there still a headscarf rule in Iran? The girls i know in dubai dont wear them, then again they dress completely Western attire.




Yes that exist but in fact does not exist !

عکس های جدید بازیگران در مراسم افطاری باشگاه هنرمندان | شادینه


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> Yes that exist but in fact does not exist !
> 
> عکس های جدید بازیگران در مراسم افطاری باشگاه هنرمندان | شادینه



So yes, but i believe it's relaxed. I dont see the point in it man, things like these shouldn't be forced.


----------



## MOHSENAM

مناظره محمد بن عبدالوهاب با خدا !!!​
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​

آنچه در اينجا مي خوانيد مناظره اي است فرضي ميان خداوند متعال و محمدبن عبدالوهاب که سخنان خداوند از قرآن کريم اخذ و سخنان محمدبن عبدالوهاب از افکارش و افکار وهابيان امروز گرفته شده است.


- *خداوند متعال* : و إذ قلنا للملائکه اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا الا ابليس ابي و استکبر و کان من الکافرين (بقره /34) ؛ هنگامي که به ملائکه گفتيم براي آدم سجده کنيد , همه سجده کردند جز ابليس که امتناع کرد و تکبر ورزيد و از کافرين بود.


- محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدايا اين شرک است که تو به ملائکه فرمان داده اي آدم را سجده کنند . چرا مردم را به سجده بر آدم وادار مي کني ؟


- *خداوند متعال*: و رفع ابويه علي العرش و خرُّوا له سُجدا و قال يا ابت هذا تأويل روياي من قبل قدجعلها ربي حقا (يوسف/100) ؛ يوسف پدر و مادرش را بر تخت نشاند و برادران يوسف پيش او به سجده افتادند . يوسف گفت : اي پدر! اين تأويل خواب من است که پيش از اين ديده بودم و خداوند آن را محقق ساخت.


- محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدا يا چرا پيامبرت يعقوب و يوسف بايد اجازه دهند که برادرانش پيش او سجده کنند . برادران يوسف مشرک شده اند و قتل شان واجب . يعقوب و يوسف بايد آن ها را مي کشتند.


- *خداوند متعال* : و إذ جعلنا البيت مثابه للناس و أمنا و اتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلي (بقره/125) ؛ [به ياد بياوريد] هنگامي که ما کعبه را محل بازگشت مردم و محلي امن قرار داديم. [براي تجديد خاطره] مقام ابراهيم را محل عبادت خود قرار دهيد .


- محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدايا چرا گفته اي مقام ابراهيم را محل عبادت خود قرار دهيد . چرا مکان يک بشر را محل عبادت خود قرار مي دهي ؟ اين شرک است . هيچ بشري به هيچ وجهي نبايد دخلي در عبادت تو پيدا کند. چرا يک بيابان نامربوط به بشر را محل عبادت خود قرار ندادي که مقام ابراهيم را محل عبادت خود قرار دادي ؟ اين باعث مي شود مردم ياد بگيرند و محل اولياي ديگري چون رسول خدا(ص) و علي (رض) و... را محل عبادت خود قرار دهند . اين ها همه شرک است .


- *خداوند متعال* : في بيوت أذن الله ان ترفع و يذکر فيها اسمه يسبح له فيها بالغدو و الآصال(نور/36) ؛ خانه هايي که خداوند اذن داده که بالا برده شود و در آن ها اسم خداوند برده شود که براي او صبح و شب تسبيح بگويند .


- محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدايا ! چرا تو اذن داده اي که خانه هايي محل عبادت قرار گيرند؟ در آن صورت مردم مي آيند در قبر رسول الله (ص) نماز مي گذارند که اين خانه رسول خدا بوده است . چون رسول الله در تفسير اين آيه گفته اين خانه ها خانه هاي پيامبر است و خانه هاي علي و فاطمه هم از افضل ترين اين خانه ها است . مردم مي آيند در اين خانه ها عبادت مي کنند و مشغول نماز مي شوند . محل قبر علي و فاطمه را هم چون پيامبرت گفته که خانه هاي آن ها هم از خانه هاي مأذون است , محل عبادت قرار مي دهند. اين ها همه شرک است .


- *خداوند متعال*: ما من شفيع الا من بعد إذنه ذالکم الله ربکم فاعبدوه افلا تذکرون(يونس/3)؛ هيچ شفاعت کننده اي وجود ندارد مگر پس از اذن خداوند . اين خداي شما است آن را پرستش کنيد . آيا به ياد نمي آوريد؟ .


- *خداوند متعال* : و کم من مَلَک في السماوات لاتغني شفاعتهم شيئا الا من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء و يرضي (نجم/26) ؛ چه بسيارند فرشتگاني در آسمان که شفاعت شان هيچ سودي ندارد جز پس از آنکه خداوند اذن بدهد براي کساني بخواهد و راضي گردد.


- *خداوند متعال* : و لا تنفع الشفاعه عنده الا لمن أذن له (سبأ/23) ؛ شفاعت سودي ندارد جز براي کسي که اذن داده شده باشد .


- ا بن عبدالوهاب : خدا چرا استثنا کرده اي که جز براي کسيکه اذن شفاعت داده شود . بايد بگويي به هيچ وجه شفاعتي در کار نيست و هيچ کسي نمي تواند شفيع باشد . اينکه تو استثنا کرده اي سبب مي شود برخي از پيامبر و اوليايت بخواهند او را نزد تو شفاعت کنند . اين شرک است که از غير خدا شفاعت بخواهي .



- *خداوند متعال* : قالوا يا ابانا استغفر لنا ذنوبنا انا کنا خاطئين (يوسف /97) قال ساستغفر لکم ربي انه هو الغفور الرحيم (يوسف/98) ؛ برادران يوسف گفتند : اي پدر براي گناهان ما از خدا طلب بخشش کن. يعقوب گفت : بزودي براي شما طلب آمرزش مي کنم از خداي خود که او بخشنده مهربان است.


- محمد بن عبدالوهاب : ديدي گفتم اگر اجازه بدهي مردم بلافاصله طلب شفاعت مي کنند . اين برادران يوسف پدر خود را شفيع قرار دادند و از تو طلب آمرزش کردند. اين شرک است .



- *خداوند متعال* : يا ايها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله و ابتغوا اليه الوسيله و جاهدوا في سبيله لعلکم تفلحون(مائده /35) ؛ اي مومنان از خدا بترسيد و بسوي او وسيله اي بجوييد و در راه خدا کوشش کنيد باشد که به رستگاري برسيد.


- محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدايا ! چرا امر کرده اي که مومنان به نزد تو وسيله بجويند. آنان بايد مستقيما نزد تو مراجعه کنند نه که نزد شفيعي رفته او را وسيله اي جهت تقرب به تو قرار دهند. اين شرک است که مردم به غير تو مراجعه کنند.


- *خداون متعال* : اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه علي وجه ابي يأت بصيرا وأتوني باهلکم اجمعين(يوسف/93) فلما أن جاء البشير القاه علي وجهه فارتد بصيرا قال الم اقل لکم اني اعلم مالا تعلمون (يوسف96) ؛ يوسف گفت : اين پيراهن مرا ببريد و آن را بر صورت پدرم بياندازيد تا بينا شود و تمام اهل خود را بياوريد. وقتي قاصد رسيد پيراهن را به صورت يعقوب انداخت و يعقوب بينا شد. و يعقوب گفت مگر من نگفتم من چيزي مي دانم که شما نمي دانيد.

- محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدا يا ! چرا اين آيه را آورده اي . پيراهن که هيچ تأثيري ندارد . اينکه پيراهني بتواند چشم نابينا را بينا کند نادرست است و اين باعث خواهد شد مردم به ضريح پيامبر و اولياي تو چشم بمالند و از پيامبر و اوليا شفاطلب کنند چون فکر مي کنند وقتي پيراهن يوسف بتواند چشم يعقوب را بينا کند , ضريح رسول خدا(ص) که افضل انبياء است حتما اين کار را مي تواند انجام دهد. درحاليکه درخواست شفا از غير خدا شرک است و مشرک واجب القتل .


- *خداوند متعال* : و کذالک اعثرنا عليهم ليعلموا أن وعد الله حق و ان الساعه لا ريب فيها إذ يتنازعون بينهم أمرهم فقالوا ابنوا عليهم بنيانا ربهم اعلم بهم . قال الذين غلبوا علي امرهم لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا(کهف/21) ؛ و اين چنين مردم را متوجه حال آن ها کرديم تابدانند که وعده خداوند در مورد رستاخيز حق است. و در پايان جهان و قيام قيامت شکي نيست . در آن هنگام که ميان خود نزاع داشتند ؛ گروهي مي گفتند: بنايي بر آنان بسازيد(تابراي هميشه از نظر پنهان شوند و از آن ها سخن نگوييد که ) پروردگارشان از وضع آن ها آگاه تر است . ولي آن ها که از راز شان آگاهي يافتند (و آن را دليلي بر رستاخيز ديدند) گفتند : مامسجدي در کنار مدفن آن ها مي سازيم (تا خاطره آنان فراموش نشود).


- محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدا يا چرا اين داستان را نقل کردي . وقتي هم نقل کرده بودي بايد آن را شديدا رد مي کردي . چرا از کنار بناي مسجد بر قبر بدون هيچ انکار و ردي گذشتي در حاليکه در آيه بعدي که مردمان بعدا در مورد تعداد اصحاب کهف اختلاف خواهند کرد , بدنبال نقل داستان فرموده اي : فلاتمار فيهم الا مراءا ظاهرا ؛ بدون دليل در مورد آن ها حرف نزنيد. اينجا کار جدال کنندگان را تقبيح کرده اي اما آن جا کار بناکنندگان مسجد را تقبيح نکرده اي . در حاليکه بناي مسجد بر قبر ها شرک است .


- *خداون متعال* : ان الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات اولئک هم خير البريه (بينه /7) ؛ کساني به خدا و رسولش ايمان آورده و اعمال صالح انجام مي دهند , آن ها بهترين مخلوقاتند.

- محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدا يا پيامبرت گفته : منظور از خير البريه در اين آيه علي و شيعيانش هستند . چرا تو اين آيه را فرموده اي در حاليکه شيعيان کافر هستند و مشرک و آن ها واجب القتل هستند در حاليکه تو آن ها را بهترين مخلوقات دانسته اي​http://www.valiasr-aj.com/fa/page.php?bank=shobheh&id=37 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

@al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa Come give us visit sometimes 
@rmi5 @Ostad How are you guys? Long time no see?



Informant said:


> Then Iranians need to be nice to us. Your constant posturing only hurts the one country on this planet that loves you more than any other.



I like all the Pakistanis who are not @Aslan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

MOHSENAM said:


> مناظره محمد بن عبدالوهاب با خدا !!!​
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> 
> آنچه در اينجا مي خوانيد مناظره اي است فرضي ميان خداوند متعال و محمدبن عبدالوهاب که سخنان خداوند از قرآن کريم اخذ و سخنان محمدبن عبدالوهاب از افکارش و افکار وهابيان امروز گرفته شده است.
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال* : و إذ قلنا للملائکه اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا الا ابليس ابي و استکبر و کان من الکافرين (بقره /34) ؛ هنگامي که به ملائکه گفتيم براي آدم سجده کنيد , همه سجده کردند جز ابليس که امتناع کرد و تکبر ورزيد و از کافرين بود.
> 
> 
> - محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدايا اين شرک است که تو به ملائکه فرمان داده اي آدم را سجده کنند . چرا مردم را به سجده بر آدم وادار مي کني ؟
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال*: و رفع ابويه علي العرش و خرُّوا له سُجدا و قال يا ابت هذا تأويل روياي من قبل قدجعلها ربي حقا (يوسف/100) ؛ يوسف پدر و مادرش را بر تخت نشاند و برادران يوسف پيش او به سجده افتادند . يوسف گفت : اي پدر! اين تأويل خواب من است که پيش از اين ديده بودم و خداوند آن را محقق ساخت.
> 
> 
> - محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدا يا چرا پيامبرت يعقوب و يوسف بايد اجازه دهند که برادرانش پيش او سجده کنند . برادران يوسف مشرک شده اند و قتل شان واجب . يعقوب و يوسف بايد آن ها را مي کشتند.
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال* : و إذ جعلنا البيت مثابه للناس و أمنا و اتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلي (بقره/125) ؛ [به ياد بياوريد] هنگامي که ما کعبه را محل بازگشت مردم و محلي امن قرار داديم. [براي تجديد خاطره] مقام ابراهيم را محل عبادت خود قرار دهيد .
> 
> 
> - محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدايا چرا گفته اي مقام ابراهيم را محل عبادت خود قرار دهيد . چرا مکان يک بشر را محل عبادت خود قرار مي دهي ؟ اين شرک است . هيچ بشري به هيچ وجهي نبايد دخلي در عبادت تو پيدا کند. چرا يک بيابان نامربوط به بشر را محل عبادت خود قرار ندادي که مقام ابراهيم را محل عبادت خود قرار دادي ؟ اين باعث مي شود مردم ياد بگيرند و محل اولياي ديگري چون رسول خدا(ص) و علي (رض) و... را محل عبادت خود قرار دهند . اين ها همه شرک است .
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال* : في بيوت أذن الله ان ترفع و يذکر فيها اسمه يسبح له فيها بالغدو و الآصال(نور/36) ؛ خانه هايي که خداوند اذن داده که بالا برده شود و در آن ها اسم خداوند برده شود که براي او صبح و شب تسبيح بگويند .
> 
> 
> - محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدايا ! چرا تو اذن داده اي که خانه هايي محل عبادت قرار گيرند؟ در آن صورت مردم مي آيند در قبر رسول الله (ص) نماز مي گذارند که اين خانه رسول خدا بوده است . چون رسول الله در تفسير اين آيه گفته اين خانه ها خانه هاي پيامبر است و خانه هاي علي و فاطمه هم از افضل ترين اين خانه ها است . مردم مي آيند در اين خانه ها عبادت مي کنند و مشغول نماز مي شوند . محل قبر علي و فاطمه را هم چون پيامبرت گفته که خانه هاي آن ها هم از خانه هاي مأذون است , محل عبادت قرار مي دهند. اين ها همه شرک است .
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال*: ما من شفيع الا من بعد إذنه ذالکم الله ربکم فاعبدوه افلا تذکرون(يونس/3)؛ هيچ شفاعت کننده اي وجود ندارد مگر پس از اذن خداوند . اين خداي شما است آن را پرستش کنيد . آيا به ياد نمي آوريد؟ .
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال* : و کم من مَلَک في السماوات لاتغني شفاعتهم شيئا الا من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء و يرضي (نجم/26) ؛ چه بسيارند فرشتگاني در آسمان که شفاعت شان هيچ سودي ندارد جز پس از آنکه خداوند اذن بدهد براي کساني بخواهد و راضي گردد.
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال* : و لا تنفع الشفاعه عنده الا لمن أذن له (سبأ/23) ؛ شفاعت سودي ندارد جز براي کسي که اذن داده شده باشد .
> 
> 
> - ا بن عبدالوهاب : خدا چرا استثنا کرده اي که جز براي کسيکه اذن شفاعت داده شود . بايد بگويي به هيچ وجه شفاعتي در کار نيست و هيچ کسي نمي تواند شفيع باشد . اينکه تو استثنا کرده اي سبب مي شود برخي از پيامبر و اوليايت بخواهند او را نزد تو شفاعت کنند . اين شرک است که از غير خدا شفاعت بخواهي .
> 
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال* : قالوا يا ابانا استغفر لنا ذنوبنا انا کنا خاطئين (يوسف /97) قال ساستغفر لکم ربي انه هو الغفور الرحيم (يوسف/98) ؛ برادران يوسف گفتند : اي پدر براي گناهان ما از خدا طلب بخشش کن. يعقوب گفت : بزودي براي شما طلب آمرزش مي کنم از خداي خود که او بخشنده مهربان است.
> 
> 
> - محمد بن عبدالوهاب : ديدي گفتم اگر اجازه بدهي مردم بلافاصله طلب شفاعت مي کنند . اين برادران يوسف پدر خود را شفيع قرار دادند و از تو طلب آمرزش کردند. اين شرک است .
> 
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال* : يا ايها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله و ابتغوا اليه الوسيله و جاهدوا في سبيله لعلکم تفلحون(مائده /35) ؛ اي مومنان از خدا بترسيد و بسوي او وسيله اي بجوييد و در راه خدا کوشش کنيد باشد که به رستگاري برسيد.
> 
> 
> - محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدايا ! چرا امر کرده اي که مومنان به نزد تو وسيله بجويند. آنان بايد مستقيما نزد تو مراجعه کنند نه که نزد شفيعي رفته او را وسيله اي جهت تقرب به تو قرار دهند. اين شرک است که مردم به غير تو مراجعه کنند.
> 
> 
> - *خداون متعال* : اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه علي وجه ابي يأت بصيرا وأتوني باهلکم اجمعين(يوسف/93) فلما أن جاء البشير القاه علي وجهه فارتد بصيرا قال الم اقل لکم اني اعلم مالا تعلمون (يوسف96) ؛ يوسف گفت : اين پيراهن مرا ببريد و آن را بر صورت پدرم بياندازيد تا بينا شود و تمام اهل خود را بياوريد. وقتي قاصد رسيد پيراهن را به صورت يعقوب انداخت و يعقوب بينا شد. و يعقوب گفت مگر من نگفتم من چيزي مي دانم که شما نمي دانيد.
> 
> - محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدا يا ! چرا اين آيه را آورده اي . پيراهن که هيچ تأثيري ندارد . اينکه پيراهني بتواند چشم نابينا را بينا کند نادرست است و اين باعث خواهد شد مردم به ضريح پيامبر و اولياي تو چشم بمالند و از پيامبر و اوليا شفاطلب کنند چون فکر مي کنند وقتي پيراهن يوسف بتواند چشم يعقوب را بينا کند , ضريح رسول خدا(ص) که افضل انبياء است حتما اين کار را مي تواند انجام دهد. درحاليکه درخواست شفا از غير خدا شرک است و مشرک واجب القتل .
> 
> 
> - *خداوند متعال* : و کذالک اعثرنا عليهم ليعلموا أن وعد الله حق و ان الساعه لا ريب فيها إذ يتنازعون بينهم أمرهم فقالوا ابنوا عليهم بنيانا ربهم اعلم بهم . قال الذين غلبوا علي امرهم لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا(کهف/21) ؛ و اين چنين مردم را متوجه حال آن ها کرديم تابدانند که وعده خداوند در مورد رستاخيز حق است. و در پايان جهان و قيام قيامت شکي نيست . در آن هنگام که ميان خود نزاع داشتند ؛ گروهي مي گفتند: بنايي بر آنان بسازيد(تابراي هميشه از نظر پنهان شوند و از آن ها سخن نگوييد که ) پروردگارشان از وضع آن ها آگاه تر است . ولي آن ها که از راز شان آگاهي يافتند (و آن را دليلي بر رستاخيز ديدند) گفتند : مامسجدي در کنار مدفن آن ها مي سازيم (تا خاطره آنان فراموش نشود).
> 
> 
> - محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدا يا چرا اين داستان را نقل کردي . وقتي هم نقل کرده بودي بايد آن را شديدا رد مي کردي . چرا از کنار بناي مسجد بر قبر بدون هيچ انکار و ردي گذشتي در حاليکه در آيه بعدي که مردمان بعدا در مورد تعداد اصحاب کهف اختلاف خواهند کرد , بدنبال نقل داستان فرموده اي : فلاتمار فيهم الا مراءا ظاهرا ؛ بدون دليل در مورد آن ها حرف نزنيد. اينجا کار جدال کنندگان را تقبيح کرده اي اما آن جا کار بناکنندگان مسجد را تقبيح نکرده اي . در حاليکه بناي مسجد بر قبر ها شرک است .
> 
> 
> - *خداون متعال* : ان الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات اولئک هم خير البريه (بينه /7) ؛ کساني به خدا و رسولش ايمان آورده و اعمال صالح انجام مي دهند , آن ها بهترين مخلوقاتند.
> 
> - محمد بن عبدالوهاب : خدا يا پيامبرت گفته : منظور از خير البريه در اين آيه علي و شيعيانش هستند . چرا تو اين آيه را فرموده اي در حاليکه شيعيان کافر هستند و مشرک و آن ها واجب القتل هستند در حاليکه تو آن ها را بهترين مخلوقات دانسته اي​http://www.valiasr-aj.com/fa/page.php?bank=shobheh&id=37 .


 
Though I don't know Farsi, I see where you went. Don't let politicians take you a hostage for the relgious jsutifications that they are fooling everbody with. It is all politics. Religion here is only used as a justification for political adventures by ALL sides.

That's a very old trick which can't work anymore except in places like the Middle East.Your people are among the least relegious folks in the region. Everyone knows it. The same applies to the leadership. Our mutual hatred is great. I like it. But, it is mainly based on politics, politics, and nothing but politics.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Full Moon said:


> That's a very old trick which can't work anymore except in places like the Middle East.Your people among the least relegious folks in the region. Everyone knows it. The same applies to the leadership. *Our mutual hatred is great*. I like it. But, it isbased on politics, politics, and nothing but politics.



Speak for yourself, I don't hate Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Full Moon said:


> Though I don't know Farsi, I see where you went. Don't let politicians take you a hostage for the relgious jsutifications that they are fooling everbody with. It is all politics. Religion is only used as a justification for political adventures by ALL sides.
> 
> That's a very old trick which can't work anymore except in places like the Middle East.Your people among the least relegious folks in the region. Everyone knows it. The same applies to the leadership. Our mutual hatred is great. I like it. But, it isbased on politics, politics, and nothing but politics.




That is about Shia believes in Quran, nothing with politics.


----------



## Full Moon

Militant Atheist said:


> Speak for yourself, I don't hate Arabs.


 
You should. _Generally_, they hardly let go of anything Persian or Shia. Humanitarian views can easily fade away if you really know their true feelings towrds Shia, and or Persians.


MOHSENAM said:


> That is about Shia believes in Quran, nothing with politics.


 
May be, but the political flavor is clear to me. Can't you see the title, and the _Ayat_ you selected for that debate *مناظرة*?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Full Moon said:


> You should. _Generally_, they hardly let go of anything Persian or Shia. Humanitarian views can easily fade away if you really know their true feelings towrds Shia, and or Persians.
> 
> 
> May be, but the political flavor is clear to me. Can't you see the title, and the _Ayat_ you selected for that debate *مناظرة*?




U yourself know u are our third enemy after US and israel.U have held oil production at the highest grade to pressure on Iran with USA and israel.Near 11 million barrels per day to prevent sale of Iranian oil and perform USA sanctions.U want to put your 300 years old dictatorship in Syria and Iraq for safety of israel cuz u are just jealous about Iran and do not care 1% about democracy ,growing of Muslim countries and Palestine israel issue.

U arabs are rude and have problem with yourself.
Here I just posted one post but this @al-Hasani guy has insulted me heavily.Just see what has he written for one post.

Arab world and Latin America cooperation thread | Page 3

U arabs have problems.


----------



## Informant

Militant Atheist said:


> @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa Come give us visit sometimes
> @rmi5 @Ostad How are you guys? Long time no see?
> 
> 
> 
> I like all the Pakistanis who are not @Aslan



Aslan is very hard hitting guy, who doesnt tolerate nonsense with a little flavor of Iran dislike. See I on the other hand loooooove Iranian women. So it equals out. 

I just love gaudy Iranian girls when they cake themselves with make up and speak that sweet sweet language. Ah Farsi music to the ears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Militant Atheist said:


> @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa Come give us visit sometimes
> @rmi5 @Ostad How are you guys? Long time no see?
> 
> 
> 
> I like all the Pakistanis who are not @Aslan


kind of busy these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Informant said:


> Aslan is very hard hitting guy, who doesnt tolerate nonsense with a little flavor of Iran dislike. See I on the other hand loooooove Iranian women. So it equals out.
> 
> I just love gaudy Iranian girls when they cake themselves with make up and speak that sweet sweet language. Ah Farsi music to the ears.



He is one sided on all his argument. He is an Islamofacist nut!



Full Moon said:


> You should. _Generally_, they hardly let go of anything Persian or Shia. Humanitarian views can easily fade away if you really know their true feelings towrds Shia, and or Persians.
> 
> 
> May be, but the political flavor is clear to me. Can't you see the title, and the _Ayat_ you selected for that debate *مناظرة*?



Dude!! it was like 1400 years ago don't obsess over it, it's unhealthy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Militant Atheist said:


> He is one sided on all his argument. He is an Islamofacist nut!



He is the anti thesis to some ayatulli nuts. It evens out. Equilibrium. Well something of sorts.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @Islam shall be the winner Don't be a fool bro! these Saudis and Palestinians are the ones who will put a knife on your throat if they find you unarmed somewhere. 99% of their personality and so called nationality is defined by hating Iranians, specially you farsi people, and the other 1% is about hating other people and themselves. Always remember that *they are not like Iranians*. They will only cheer for you when they need your money and missiles, and you should only care for them as long as they act as your mercenaries and bitches to put pressure on your enemies. You would be a fool, if you think outside of this box and paradigm.





Militant Atheist said:


> Who's we? I know that @Abii @rmi5 and me will definitely not!


@Militant Atheist @rmi5

Agha zepeleshk, maro bash ba ki darim mirim 13 bedar,
maro bash darim rooye divare ki yadegari minevisim
baba ronaldo ro vel kon ghazanfaro bechasb!
baba man kolli kare ravanshenakhti kardam, kolli ettelaato chapo rast dastkari kardam ta oon threed bejaye jange iraniha+palestinans ba israeeliha beshe jange Arabs ba israeeliha, baraye in kar bayad poshte inaro por kard, inha injoor adamhaee hastand be lahaze ravanshenakhti, vaella hajitoon age tooye aliabad katool taraghe betereke safar mikone be asyaye door che berese bekham ba saudia bekham beram ba esraeeliha bejangam.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Informant said:


> He is the anti thesis to some ayatulli nuts. It evens out. Equilibrium. Well something of sorts.





Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Militant Atheist @rmi5
> 
> Agha zepeleshk, maro bash ba ki darim mirim 13 bedar,
> maro bash darim rooye divare ki yadegari minevisim
> baba ronaldo ro vel kon ghazanfaro bechasb!
> baba man kolli kare ravanshenakhti kardam, kolli ettelaato chapo rast dastkari kardam ta oon threed bejaye jange iraniha+palestinans ba israeeliha beshe jange Arabs ba israeeliha, baraye in kar bayad poshte inaro por kard, inha injoor adamhaee hastand be lahaze ravanshenakhti, vaella hajitoon age tooye aliabad katool taraghe betereke safar mikone be asyaye door che berese bekham ba saudia bekham beram ba esraeeliha bejangam.



Jedan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> @Militant Atheist @rmi5
> 
> Agha zepeleshk, maro bash ba ki darim mirim 13 bedar,
> maro bash darim rooye divare ki yadegari minevisim
> baba ronaldo ro vel kon ghazanfaro bechasb!
> baba man kolli kare ravanshenakhti kardam, kolli ettelaato chapo rast dastkari kardam ta oon threed bejaye jange iraniha+palestinans ba israeeliha beshe jange Arabs ba israeeliha, baraye in kar bayad poshte inaro por kard, inha injoor adamhaee hastand be lahaze ravanshenakhti, vaella hajitoon age tooye aliabad katool taraghe betereke safar mikone be asyaye door che berese bekham ba saudia bekham beram ba esraeeliha bejangam.



gour e pedareshoun sag rid. veleshoun kon, bezaar baraaye khodeshoun zer zer konand ta jouneshoun dar biyaad. mage bikaari ke vaght va energit ra baraaye in chand ta nokhaaleh talaf mikoni?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

Militant Atheist said:


> Jedan?



?


----------



## Militant Atheist

Informant said:


> ?



Sorry, I don't know how you got quoted!! It was a reply to @Islam shall be the winner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> gour e pedareshoun sag rid. veleshoun kon, bezaar baraaye khodeshoun zer zer konand ta jouneshoun dar biyaad. mage bikaari ke vaght va energit ra baraaye in chand ta nokhaaleh talaf mikoni?


jeddi bayad az in israeelihaye lamasab dars gereft khodaeesh man ke lezzat mibaram, doone doonashoon ostad rasane mahsoob mishan. baray arabha aberooo yek faktore besyar hassas mahsoob mishe, mikham bebinam vaghti ke israeeliha ba tavjoh be sabeghashoon inaro humiliate mikonan che raftari daran, be shakhse baram jalebe.
but all in all you are right ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Bacheha supervisor dare miad babai feelan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> jeddi bayad az in israeelihaye lamasab dars gereft khodaeesh man ke lezzat mibaram, doone doonashoon ostad rasane mahsoob mishan. baray arabha aberooo yek faktore besyar hassas mahsoob mishe, mikham bebinam vaghti ke israeeliha ba tavjoh be sabeghashoon inaro humiliate mikonan che raftari daran, be shakhse baram jalebe.
> but all in all you are right ok.



Az did e melli garaayi va ... in arab ha ke kollan hich faayede yi baraye Iran nadaarand, pas defaa' kardan azashoun ya hattaa ham sohbat shodan baahaashoun bi faayede hast.
Az did e mazhabi, baraaye chi yek shia baayad baraaye yek mosht wahabi ke 1000 martabeh az har kas e dige i be shia doshman tar hastand, komak bekone? Age olaviyat ham bekhaad baasheh, baghi' ke emaam ha ounjaa hastand be ghods olaviyat daareh.
Az did e tarafdaar e hokoumat e Iran, taht e feshar gharar daadan e amrica baraaye emitiyaaz giri, ya'ni taht e feshaar gharaar daadan e esrael ke oun ham ba 4 ta tir va taraghgheh daadan be in wahabia kaafi hast. bishtar az oun ham baraye khod e hokoumat e Iran dar souriye va Iraq moshkel saaz misheh. vali dar in case ham, shoma, faghat 4 ta aslaheh beheshoun bedid va bas. dige comment gozashtan va hemaayat kardan az in araazel, laazem nist. 

dige khodet yeki az in option ha ra entekhaab kon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

Islam shall be the winner said:


> jeddi bayad az in israeelihaye lamasab dars gereft khodaeesh man ke lezzat mibaram, doone doonashoon ostad rasane mahsoob mishan. baray arabha aberooo yek faktore besyar hassas mahsoob mishe, mikham bebinam vaghti ke israeeliha ba tavjoh be sabeghashoon inaro humiliate mikonan che raftari daran, be shakhse baram jalebe.
> but all in all you are right ok.




man ba in tarze tafakkor mokhalefam.chera? chonke iran tanha keshvari bude ke tu in hame sal az felestin lobnan surie va... defa karde.hala ma age khodemuno bekeshim kenar va jange arab israel konim iran mishe keshvar bade va araba dar hali ke hich kari nakardan joz inke vase amrica va ingilis dasmal milidan mishan khube.araba israel ro az feletin bishtar dust daran inja ham age ye chizi migan bar zede israel bara ine ke began ma ham hastim va zede israeli hastim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@MOHSENAM @Islam shall be the winner @Militant Atheist 
oun bahs ra tamoum konim behtare  
football ra daarid mibinid ya na? 
Holandi hastid ya arjantini?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> @MOHSENAM @Islam shall be the winner @Militant Atheist
> oun bahs ra tamoum konim behtare
> football ra daarid mibinid ya na?
> Holandi hastid ya arjantini?





Argentina.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Holandi hastid ya arjantini?


hichkodoom faghat messi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Islam shall be the winner said:


> hichkodoom faghat messi





MOHSENAM said:


> Argentina.



inha ham ke ridan baba. baaziye dirouz 8 ta goal daasht.
tekoun bedeh baba, messi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> inha ham ke ridan baba. baaziye dirouz 8 ta goal daasht.
> tekoun bedeh baba, messi.





Bazi hasase belakhre seyed, mitarsan bekeshan jelo gol bokhoran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Bazi hasase belakhre seyed, mitarsan bekeshan jelo gol bokhoran.


Are, khob. inam hast. gar che baraaye ma ke baazi ra mibinim, ma'moulan bishtar keyfiyat e baazi mohem hast ta natijeh.
injouri ke pish mireh, be penalty keshideh misheh. faghat 7 daghigheh moundeh ta penalty. 





Penalty ))))))))))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Argenitina bord

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Belakhare argantine omad final, kheili dust daram in german ha ro bebaran tuie final, kheili tarafdarash rajaz mikhunan in ruza.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys , Read number 5 , 6 and 7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

جوک بعد بازی آلمان برزیل :

بریم از اون 28 نفری که بازی رو درست پیش بینی کردن بپرسیم چن سال دیگه این اخوندا میرن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> Guys , Read number 5 , 6 and 7


lol dovomish bahal bood. Ajibe jomhoori eslami dokhtararo to roozname chap kard. 

Here's some more.






[vine]Vine

[vine]Vine

Most people watching #*BrazilvsGermany* right now pic.twitter.com/etCMOSkBvh



\

"Im out bruh..." #*BrazilvsGermany* #*WorldCup* pic.twitter.com/GXAgqNmJkL



MORE
The best memes and jokes from Brazil 1-7 Germany - Football Burp

hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> lol dovomish bahal bood. Ajibe jomhoori eslami dokhtararo to roozname chap kard.
> 
> Here's some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [vine]Vine
> 
> [vine]Vine
> 
> Most people watching #*BrazilvsGermany* right now pic.twitter.com/etCMOSkBvh
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> "Im out bruh..." #*BrazilvsGermany* #*WorldCup* pic.twitter.com/GXAgqNmJkL
> 
> 
> 
> MORE
> The best memes and jokes from Brazil 1-7 Germany - Football Burp
> 
> hahaha




Number 7 is awesome .


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Neymar before semi and after semi in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

@KingMamba I was kicked out of that thread!!


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> @KingMamba I was kicked out of that thread!!



No way really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

What a happy tune lool





Somebody should put this song on one of these Brazil reaction videos. It'll make an epic troll video. But seriously what a nice song. 

Brazilia ahangaye mellishoon chiye, ma ahangaye mellimoon chie lmao
Hosseine arab ele kard, hosseine arab tele kard. Alie arab ookh shood, mamade arab folan shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> No way really?


Yeah! WTF?


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> Yeah! WTF?



I don't get it, you didn't do nothing.


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> I don't get it, you didn't do nothing.



Apparently it got deleted. I think we had a good discussion there! Why would someone delete it?


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> Apparently it got deleted. I think we had a good discussion there! Why would someone delete it?



It is against forum rules to talk religion but we weren't bringing up no scripture and no one delivered a fatwa so idk.


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> It is against forum rules to talk religion but we weren't bringing up no scripture and no one delivered a fatwa so idk.



They don't know what's good for views then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> They don't know what's good for views then!



Lol bro you probably thought they kicked you out because of your username.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> Lol bro you probably thought they kicked you out because of your username.



No. Actually I thought maybe because I'm not Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> No. Actually I thought maybe because I'm not Pakistani.



We would have gotten rid of the Indian menace from the forum long ago if that were the case, they tend to show up in threads meant for Pakistanis a lot more often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> We would have gotten rid of the Indian menace from the forum long ago if that were the case, they tend to show up in threads meant for Pakistanis a lot more often.


Most of this forum's traffic comes from India. @WebMaster would go bankrupt had he banned the Indians


----------



## Hemlock Khalid

kicked out????


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> Most of this forum traffic comes from India. @WebMaster would go bankrupt had he banned the Indians



I know, Indians love us what can we do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

Alright i need some Irani members to teach me a few phrases? Whose up for it? In return i give you my appreciation and kind words, very rare commodity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

i think no one. Iranis are not used to kind words and appreciation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Informant said:


> Alright i need some Irani members to teach me a few phrases? Whose up for it? In return i give you my appreciation and kind words, very rare commodity



What do you want to know?

Tell it in English, I will say the Persian equivalent.


----------



## Informant

Serpentine said:


> What do you want to know?
> 
> Tell it in English, I will say the Persian equivalent.



I hate you and i love you at the same time, bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> Alright i need some Irani members to teach me a few phrases? Whose up for it? In return i give you my appreciation and kind words, very rare commodity




U have good personality in this forum I like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Informant said:


> Alright i need some Irani members to teach me a few phrases? Whose up for it? In return i give you my appreciation and kind words, very rare commodity


can this rare commodity of yours be translated into money?  
Otherwise, not interested ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Informant said:


> I hate you and i love you at the same time, bitch.


Are you suffering from a bipolar disorder?  , ....................................Kidding .....bitch, 
Just kidding.
Would like to see what would the translation of this common and popular  sentence might be in Persian, come on dudes, no Iranian here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Informant said:


> I hate you and i love you at the same time, bitch.









I'm not a man of bad words, never use 'em actually, but here you are:

"Ham dooset daram va ham azat bizaram harzeie avazi"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> I hate you and i love you at the same time, bitch.


mikham sar be tanet nabshe vali heyf ke azat khosham miad lanati !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

rmi5 said:


> can this rare commodity of yours be translated into money?
> Otherwise, not interested ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Informant said:


> I hate you and i love you at the same time, bitch.


If you want to tell it to your frined, you can say "Dahanet" or "too roohet"
too roohet is better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Brother @boomslang visit us here sometimes We like Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Informant said:


> I hate you and i love you at the same time, bitch.


It seems that you are in a great dilemma in your life and you can't decide what you really want,
So let me help you, just kick her dirty a$$, and get ride of that f... king bitch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@everyone

متاسفانه; حمله ی داعش به ایران

*بازگشت "گشت های انصار حزب الله" ؛ واجب یا حرام؟!*

عصرایران - انصار حزب الله اعلام کرده است که گروه های سیار امر به معروف و نهی از منکر را روانه خیابان ها خواهد کرد تا در پارک ها ، مراکز خرید و معابر مشخص شده به عنوان «محل مأموریت و نقاط توقف» فعالیت کنند.

دبیرکل انصار حزب‌الله گفته است که «این گشت‌ها تداخلی با گشت‌های متعارف نیروی انتظامی ندارند» و در پاسخ به این سوال که "آیا دستگاه‌های ذیربط از فعالیت این گشت‌ها مطلع هستند و آیا در این ارتباط مجوزی گرفته اید؟" گفته است: «این موضوعی نیست که دستگاه‌های قانونی از آن بی‌خبر باشند؛ البته این‌گونه اقدامات، تجمع و یک اقدام سیاسی نیست که احتیاج به مجوز داشته باشد.»





در این باره نکات زیر قابل تذکر و تأمل است:

1 - در این که امر به معروف و نهی از منکر به عنوان یکی از فروع دین ، وظیفه هر مسلمانی است تردیدی وجود ندارد. اما اگر افرادی بخواهند برای تحقق هدفی، ساز و کارهایی را ایجاد کرده و در سطح جامعه فعالیت داشته باشند، نیازمند ساز و کارهای قانونی هستند. به عنوان مثال، حفظ محیط زیست وظیفه هر شهروندی است اما اگر عده ای از شهروندان بخواهند برای حفاظت از محیط زیست، دست به اقدامات جمعی بزنند باید در چارچوب قانون و مقررات فعالیت کنند و مثلاً نمی توانند در یک روز تعطیل، جلوی ورود مردم به حاشیه رودخانه فشم را با این بهانه که آنها محیط زیست را آلوده می کنند، بگیرند و بعد بگویند حفظ محیط زیست وظیفه هر مسلمانی است.

از سخنان دبیر کل تشکل انصار حزب الله چنین بر می آید که آنها برای آنچه امر به معروف سازماندهی شده می خوانند مجوزی ندارند و لذا کارشان هر چند که ظاهر دینی دارد، خلاف قوانین جمهوری اسلامی ایران است.

2 - در رساله همه مراجع تقلید آمده است که یکی از شروط اولیه امر به معروف و نهی از منکر،‌ احتمال اثر گذاری است ؛ به عنوان مثال رجوع کنید به رساله حضرت امام خمینی"ره" ، مسأله 2791.حال ببینیم آیا امر به معروف و نهی از منکرهای سازمان دهی شده توسط انصار حزب الله واقعاً اثر بخش است؟ این که چند نفر با موتور در مقابل یک پاساژ بایستند و به زنان و دختران مردم بنگرند و به هر کدام شان که تشخیص دادند تذکر بدهند، هرگز اثرگذار نیست و هیچ کس با این روش از بدحجابی به حجاب نرسیده است.

خدای متعال به انسان موهبتی به نام عقل و نعمتی به نام حافظه داده است. اگر با این دو عطیه الهی، موضوع را بررسی کنیم به این نتیجه می رسیم که اگر این روش ها اثربخش بود، در طول سه دهه گذشته که بارها و بارها آزموده شده، باید جواب می داد و امروز حتی یک زن و دختر بدحجاب هم نداشتیم.
لذا عقلاً و قطعاً و یقیناً و والله و بالله و تالله ، این روش از امر به معروف و نهی از منکر، اثربخشی ندارد. بنابراین ، کار لغو و بیهوده چرا؟!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

*من با این کارا مخالفم اما این ول پلاسا تو خیابون هم دارن گندشو در میارن.*​


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Islam shall be the winner @haman10 @o@others

من رفتم افطا ر کردم اومدم، چه اتفاقی واسه اون تاپیک افتاد؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

بابا بی خیال .

تا کی میخوان مردم رو محدود کنن ؟

دلیل این وضع همین محدود کردن و زور گفتن به مردم + بی فرهنگیه خودمونه .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> بابا بی خیال .
> 
> تا کی میخوان مردم رو محدود کنن ؟
> 
> دلیل این وضع همین محدود کردن و زور گفتن به مردم + بی فرهنگیه خودمونه .




شما می دونی چه اتفاقی واسه اون تاپیک عرب اسراییل افتاد؟


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> عرب اسرائیل ؟!!




مثل اینکه شما ندیدی. هیچی پس .


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> من رفتم افطا ر کردم اومدم، چه اتفاقی واسه اون تاپیک افتاد؟


salam
ehtemalan delete shode
delete nemishod jaye tajob dasht


----------



## MOHSENAM

Islam shall be the winner said:


> salam
> ehtemalan delete shode
> delete nemishod jaye tajob dasht




Akhe chera delet shod?
inja che jur site azadie???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> Akhe chera delet shod?
> inja che jur site azadie???


khodeto narahat nakon dadash
hameye ma bayad bedoonim ta moghee ke ghodrat nadashte bashi baziche hasti


----------



## MOHSENAM

Islam shall be the winner said:


> khodeto narahat nakon dadash
> *hameye ma bayad bedoonim ta moghee ke ghodrat nadashte bashi baziche hasti*




Manzooret chie duste man?


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> Manzooret chie duste man?


manzuri nadashtam, 
manzuram in bood ke hich fekr kardi ki dare poole in chat va fazaee ke tooye in site be shoma dade mishe ro mide?
hamooni ke dare in poolo mide ke taghriban hodoode sali be poole ma holo hoosh n-milyard mishe ro mide ghodrate ino ham dare ke kontrol kone va modiriat kone afkar ro.
in az oon ghabli fekr konam pichide tar bood fahmesh.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Islam shall be the winner said:


> manzuri nadashtam,
> manzuram in bood ke hich fekr kardi ki dare poole in chat va fazaee ke tooye in site be shoma dade mishe ro mide?
> hamooni ke dare in poolo mide ke taghriban hodoode sali be poole ma holo hoosh n-milyard mishe ro mide ghodrate ino ham dare ke kontrol kone va modiriat kone afkar ro.
> in az oon ghabli fekr konam pichide tar bood fahmesh.




Ki azizam?


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> Ki azizam?


nemidunam


----------



## MOHSENAM

Islam shall be the winner said:


> nemidunam




Pas chi miduni.  kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

salam bacheha, haletoon khoobe ? sarhalid ? ghebraghid ? chetorid ?

@SOHEIL 

khoobi chetori, manam asemoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

IR1907 said:


> salam bacheha, haletoon khoobe ? sarhalid ? ghebraghid ? chetorid ?
> 
> @SOHEIL
> 
> khoobi chetori, manam asemoon




bah bah salaam membere jadid. shome khubi? inja zionista tazegia kheyli shakh shodan


----------



## IR1907

MOHSENAM said:


> bah bah salaam membere jadid. shome khubi? inja zionista tazegia kheyli shakh shodan


hamchin jadidam nistam 

are didam, akhiran chandta iraniha ham az in zionistha defaa mikardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

IR1907 said:


> hamchin jadidam nistam
> 
> are didam, akhiran chandta iraniha ham az in zionistha defaa mikardan




ghabalan useret chi bude?


----------



## IR1907

MOHSENAM said:


> ghabalan useret chi bude?



Top secret


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Chak Bamu

That idiot is trolling against Iranians again.

Arabic Coffee shop | Page 207


----------



## Chak Bamu

MOHSENAM said:


> @Chak Bamu
> 
> That idiot is trolling against Iranians again.
> 
> Arabic Coffee shop | Page 207


He can not help himself. I have been asking him to drop racism, but he is too thick in the head.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

Chak Bamu said:


> He can not help himself. I have been asking him to drop racism, but he is too thick in the head.




One his methods is calling other members double user. There are about 3 months that I am here, but whenever he insult and I counter him he says u are double user.


----------



## Chak Bamu

MOHSENAM said:


> One his methods is calling other members double user. There are about 3 months that I am here, but whenever he insult and I counter him he says u are double user.



He is wrong. But do you wish for me to disclose your location to prove him wrong? Not a good idea. I can tell him that you are not Fotol, but he would probably just ignore it.

Just disengage. Its that simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Chak Bamu said:


> He is wrong. But do you wish for me to disclose your location to prove him wrong? Not a good idea. I can tell him that you are not Fotol, but he would probably just ignore it.
> 
> Just disengage. Its that simple.





He is just a liar.


----------



## Hakan

Real Madrid integrated a new exercise into their training program to prepare for their next match against Barcelona which will likely field their newest addition Luis Suarez.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SiLent crY

Kaan said:


> Real Madrid integrated a new exercise into their training program to prepare for their next match against Barcelona which will likely field their newest addition Luis Suarez.



Hi bro .

I just read some people attacked 2 Shia mosques in Istanbul in the other thread .

Do you have any detail that who they were ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Kaan said:


> Real Madrid integrated a new exercise into their training program to prepare for their next match against Barcelona which will likely field their newest addition Luis Suarez.


Who's the babe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

S00R3NA said:


> Hi bro .
> 
> I just read some people attacked 2 Shia mosques in Istanbul in the other thread .
> 
> Do you have any detail that who they were ?



*Deputy PM slams attack on Shiite Mosque in Istanbul*
​A senior member of the ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP) has slammed the recent attacks on a Shiite Mosque in Istanbul. 

Deputy Prime Minister Emrullah İşler has criticized the fire on a mosque, which is mostly attended by Shiite Caferis in Istanbul’s Esenyurt district, earlier this week. 

“Mosques are the most sacred places in our religion and we cannot accept even the smallest of attacks on them,” he wrote on microblogging website, Twitter. 

“Those who are responsible for the attack on the mosque, where our Caferi brothers worship, will be immediately found and will face the court.” 

A fire erupted at the Muhammediye Mosque early July 8, after the community received repeated threats over the last week. The fire has led to considerable material damage, but left no one injured.

The imam of the mosque also claimed the fire was ignited at his library and then spread inside the building. “I can’t tell whether it’s a Molotov cocktail or not. A week ago, they came and threatened me. I filed a complaint to the police,” said İmam Hamza Aydın.

Deputy PM slams attack on Shiite Mosque in Istanbul - LOCAL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Who's the babe?


Seriously dude? You've never seen her? lol

I can't remember her name, but she's played in tons of movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

IR1907 said:


> salam bacheha, haletoon khoobe ? sarhalid ? ghebraghid ? chetorid ?
> 
> @SOHEIL
> 
> khoobi chetori, manam asemoon



Salam ... asemoon !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

today !! i am really proud of myself 











-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



white lies - farewell to the fairground





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*



*
*درگیری مسلحانه بر سر دمپایی در اهواز 2 کشته و 7 زخمی گرفت*

جامعه > حوادث - کیهان نوشت:

درگیری مسلحانه اعضای دو خانواده بر سر دمپایی در کوت عبدالله 2 کشته و 7 زخمی برجای گذاشت.

مردم ساکن در کوی مسلم کوت عبدالله از توابع شهرستان کارون (در اهواز)، با شنیدن صدای شلیک گلوله سراسیمه از خانه‌های خود بیرون آمدند که در اثر تیرهای شلیک شده دو نفر در دم کشته و 7 نفر نیز مجروح شدند.

بنا به این گزارش یکی از شاهدان عینی در خصوص علت وقوع این درگیری گفت: جمعه شب در حاشیه مراسمی که در کوت عبدالله برگزار شد دو کودک حاضر در این مراسم بر سر مالکیت دمپایی با هم درگیر شدند.

او گفت: درگیری جمعه شب شدت گرفت تا اینکه صبح شنبه پدر یکی از این دو کودک با به دست گرفتن سلاح کلاشینکف به خانه طرف مقابل آمد.

این شاهد عینی گفت: پدر این کودک بلافاصله اقدام به شلیک گلوله کرد که بر اثر اصابت این گلوله‌ها به مردمی که با شنیدن صدای گلوله به خیابان ریخته بودند یک زن و یک مرد کشته و 7 تن دیگر زخمی شدند.بعد از این حادثه پلیس وارد عمل شد و ضارب را دستگیر کرد.

WTF???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR1907

SOHEIL said:


> Salam ... asemoon !?



fekr kon


----------



## SOHEIL

IR1907 said:


> fekr kon



Arvin !?


----------



## MOHSENAM

@ResurgentIran


Two thing are possible. First he is really crazy. Second he is showing himslef fool.

In any case do not waste your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

MOHSENAM said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> 
> Two thing are possible. First he is really crazy. Second he is showing himslef fool.
> 
> In any case do not waste your time.



I think we all can get emotional from time to time. But it is important that we keep our cool and we dont get so hot-headed.

With the risk of sounding like a racist (even if Im not), being a hot-head reactionary is more an Arab trait than Iranian.
We Iranians are generally not like that and we should not emulate that reactionary type of behavior. We shouldnt get hot-headed, even though I personally have been just that in more than one occassion. lol

In reality, I think al Hasani is not such a bad person. He's just a bid hotheaded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

^^ I have the feeling that mr.Hasani is a polite person in real life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rahi2357 said:


> درگیری مسلحانه بر سر دمپایی در اهواز 2 کشته و 7 زخمی گرفت



عرب های اهواز اکثرا مجهز به سلاح هستند. ولی اینکه سر دمپایی دعوا کنند تا حالا اتفاق نیافتاده، احتمالا اختلافات عمیق تر از این حرف ها بوده.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Militant Atheist said:


> عرب های اهواز اکثرا مجهز به سلاح هستند. ولی اینکه سر دمپایی دعوا کنند تا حالا اتفاق نیافتاده، احتمالا اختلافات عمیق تر از این حرف ها بوده.




Agha shoma mage shoma chand salete ke 2 nafaro tu jang az dast dadi?


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Agha shoma mage shoma chand salete ke 2 nafaro tu jang az dast dadi?


Che rabti be sen daareh?
nokte ye khandeh daar baraaye man in hast ineh ke tou in forum, kasaayi ke mokhaalef e regime hastand, ma'moulan 1-2 ta az nazdikaaneshoun ra tou jang az dast daadand, vali hezbollahi ha hichchi.  in khodesh neshoun mide ke shoma ha faghat ahl e hart va pourt va chert goftanid, va vaghti paay e kaar berese, hamatoun, mesle hamin artesh e maleki dar mirid. Gheyrat yokh.  alaan ham didid ke baad az taraf e akhound ha miyaad, baraaye ma shodid mazhabi va kaase ye daagh tar az aash. gar che oun ham ehtemaalan age ye kam dig into konim, hatman gandesh dar miyaad ke ghabl e enghelaab, pedar maadaretoun baraye shah sineh mizadand. mesle oun haddad aadel, ke ghabl e enghelaab tou daftar e farah pahlavi kaar mikard va alaan shodeh super hezbollahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

SOHEIL said:


> Arvin !?


Hamoon asemoon dige 

khoobi dadash ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Che rabti be sen daareh?
> nokte ye khandeh daar baraaye man in hast ineh ke tou in forum, kasaayi ke mokhaalef e regime hastand, ma'moulan 1-2 ta az nazdikaaneshoun ra tou jang az dast daadand, vali hezbollahi ha hichchi.  in khodesh neshoun mide ke shoma ha faghat ahl e hart va pourt va chert goftanid, va vaghti paay e kaar berese, hamatoun, mesle hamin artesh e maleki dar mirid. Gheyrat yokh.  alaan ham didid ke baad az taraf e akhound ha miyaad, baraaye ma shodid mazhabi va kaase ye daagh tar az aash. gar che oun ham ehtemaalan age ye kam dig into konim, hatman gandesh dar miyaad ke ghabl e enghelaab, pedar maadaretoun baraye shah sineh mizadand. mesle oun haddad aadel, ke ghabl e enghelaab tou daftar e farah pahlavi kaar mikard va alaan shodeh super hezbollahi




azize man in harfa chie 300 hezar nafar rafan tu jang shahid shodan. shoma az etefaghat va ghzayaye alane aragh kahabar nadari. badam man axare kesayi ke mishnsam az shah badeshun miad.

Bad duste man shoma age paye televison e Iran beshini va omghe vahshigari e sehyunist ha ro bebini kaseye dagh tar az ash mishi... In harfi ke zadam kamelan darbare khodam sedgh mikone. har chand gahi oghat ehsas mikonam ye jurayi bish az had kaseye dagh tar az ash shodim.

inke felestinia mazluman hich shaki tush nist. amma man ehsas mikonam ma irania inja kaseye dagh tar az ash shodim.

yeki az in israelia ba makhare be felestina, inja migoft ma behetun mushak mifresim shoma badesh allah ro mibinin (shaheed mishin) va mikhandid... in mano kheyli naraht kard.


Argentina or Germany?


----------



## rmi5

@sane Iranian members

Alaan ageh deghghat karde bashid, success rate e gonbad e aahani, wel above 90% boudeh. hamin dirouz-pariroz ham ke hamas goft ke yek super duper attack anjam mideh, az 10 ta rocket, 4 tash ke aslan tou biyaboun foroud oumad  , oun 6 ta baghiye ham hamash rahgiri va monhadem shod. khob, haalaa ageh in ra bezaarim kenaar e tahavvolaat e souriye va araagh, mafhoum e in yani chi?
1) gonbad e aahani, amalan movaffaghiyat e khodesh ra neshoun daadeh, pas strategy ye estefaade az moushak dige javaab nemideh. chon taghriban hame ye moushak ha az beyn mirand. maabaghi ham ke inghadr sar e jangishoun kouchik hast ke amalan dar had e yek van e mavaad e monfajere bishtar nistand. taaze ageh be taraf e hadaf berand va tou biyaaboun foroud nayaand. deghghat konid ke afzaayesh e te'daad e batteri haye gonbad e aahani az 4 be 8, che ghadr movaffaghiyatesh ra baalaa bordeh. dar aayande, mitounan ke in te'daad ra bishtar ham bekonand.
2) Hamas tou hich jangi baraaye Iran, be naf' e Iran vaared nakhaahad shod.
3) alaan baayad think tank haye regime e Iran jeddi beshinand va fekr konand ke jeddi chi kaar mikhaand bekonand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Age Argentine ghahreman nashe hamatuno ban mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> azize man in harfa chie 300 hezar nafar rafan tu jang shahid shodan. shoma az etefaghat va ghzayaye alane aragh kahabar nadari. badam man axare kesayi ke mishnsam az shah badeshun miad.
> 
> Bad duste man shoma age paye televison e Iran beshini va omghe vahshigari e sehyunist ha ro bebini kaseye dagh tar az ash mishi... In harfi ke zadam kamelan darbare khodam sedgh mikone. har chand gahi oghat ehsas mikonam ye jurayi bish az had kaseye dagh tar az ash shodim.
> 
> inke felestinia mazluman hich shaki tush nist. amma man ehsas mikonam ma irania inja kaseye dagh tar az ash shodim.
> 
> yeki az in israelia ba makhare be felestina, inja migoft ma behetun mushak mifresim shoma badesh allah ro mibinin (shaheed mishin) va mikhandid... in mano kheyli naraht kard.



kaari ke shoma mikonid, na asaas e melli daareh va na mazhabi. na arab haye oun mantagheh jozv e mellat e Iran hastand, va na quds az Baghi' moghaddas tar. shia haye azerbaijan, va afghanistan va pakistan va bahrain, va araagh ham enghadr moshkel va badbakhti daarand va az yek mosht salafi va wahabi ye felestini vaajeb tar hastand. Age delet be haal e in salafi ha misouzeh, chera be jaash, delet be haal e oun shia ha nemisouze?
Az did e manaafe' ham, dige support kardan e inha faayede i nadaareh. faghat mafhoumesh tahrim e bishtar va ... hast.
harfi ham ke man zadam, on a personal level boud. shoma ha ghaaleban, kasaayi hastid ke na base e melli daarid va na mazhabi, va in defaa' kardan haatoun ham bishtar hezb e baadi hast ta az sar e aghlaaniyat ya desouzi.


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> @sane Iranian members
> 
> Alaan ageh deghghat karde bashid, success rate e gonbad e aahani, wel above 90% boudeh. hamin dirouz-pariroz ham ke hamas goft ke yek super duper attack anjam mideh, az 10 ta rocket, 4 tash ke aslan tou biyaboun foroud oumad  , oun 6 ta baghiye ham hamash rahgiri va monhadem shod. khob, haalaa ageh in ra bezaarim kenaar e tahavvolaat e souriye va araagh, mafhoum e in yani chi?
> 1) gonbad e aahani, amalan movaffaghiyat e khodesh ra neshoun daadeh, pas strategy ye estefaade az moushak dige javaab nemideh. chon taghriban hame ye moushak ha az beyn mirand. maabaghi ham ke inghadr sar e jangishoun kouchik hast ke amalan dar had e yek van e mavaad e monfajere bishtar nistand. taaze ageh be taraf e hadaf berand va tou biyaaboun foroud nayaand. deghghat konid ke afzaayesh e te'daad e batteri haye gonbad e aahani az 4 be 8, che ghadr movaffaghiyatesh ra baalaa bordeh. dar aayande, mitounan ke in te'daad ra bishtar ham bekonand.
> 2) Hamas tou hich jangi baraaye Iran, be naf' e Iran vaared nakhaahad shod.
> 3) alaan baayad think tank haye regime e Iran jeddi beshinand va fekr konand ke jeddi chi kaar mikhaand bekonand.



avalan ke hamas kheyli kuchiktar az in harfas be bekhad be nafee Iran varede jang beshe. dovoman injuri ke shoma migi nist.. zadane mushak ye chiz mesle zadane golule tu havas.injur ke man tu sitaye irani khundam faghat 30% mushakayi ke hamas zade tunestan monhadem konan.badam in israelia taghriban tu hamaye shar haaye israel daran be shedat khodeshun ro khis mikonam va in jur chiza ro aslan israle nemizare jayi azash chizi gofte beshe ya zash film gerefte beshe. tala 200 ta israeli zakhami shodan va hodude 29 ta mordan. shayad hamas be andazeye israel natune israeli bokoshe amma hamin kolle israeli ro chand ruze taatil karde va hameye israelia daran khodeshuno khis mikonan kheylie.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Alaan ageh deghghat karde bashid, success rate e gonbad e aahani, wel above 90% boudeh. hamin dirouz-pariroz ham ke hamas goft ke yek super duper attack anjam mideh, az 10 ta rocket, 4 tash ke aslan tou biyaboun foroud oumad , oun 6 ta baghiye ham hamash rahgiri va monhadem shod. khob, haalaa ageh in ra bezaarim kenaar e tahavvolaat e souriye va araagh, mafhoum e in yani chi?
> 1) gonbad e aahani, amalan movaffaghiyat e khodesh ra neshoun daadeh, pas strategy ye estefaade az moushak dige javaab nemideh. chon taghriban hame ye moushak ha az beyn mirand. maabaghi ham ke inghadr sar e jangishoun kouchik hast ke amalan dar had e yek van e mavaad e monfajere bishtar nistand. taaze ageh be taraf e hadaf berand va tou biyaaboun foroud nayaand. deghghat konid ke afzaayesh e te'daad e batteri haye gonbad e aahani az 4 be 8, che ghadr movaffaghiyatesh ra baalaa bordeh. dar aayande, mitounan ke in te'daad ra bishtar ham bekonand.
> 2) Hamas tou hich jangi baraaye Iran, be naf' e Iran vaared nakhaahad shod.
> 3) alaan baayad think tank haye regime e Iran jeddi beshinand va fekr konand ke jeddi chi kaar mikhaand bekonand.



yadame tarafaye sale 2006-7-8 bood tooye telvesion aghab moondeye mozakhrafe iran khabar pakhsh mishod, 
BAZ HAM GONBAD AHANIN BA SHEKAST ROOBEROO SHOD
BAZ HAM EFTEZAH DAR SEPAR DEFAE MOOOSHAKI
BAZ HAM SHEKAST PEROJEYE AMRIKA
....
khak bar sare aghab moondeye in masoolin, dige dar haddi ahmagh shodan ke taraf dare rooye projeye be in azemat kar mikone ina shekaste testasho movafaghiat midoonan

agha shoma ham inaro ziadi jeddi gerefti akhe think tank koja boode

OOn mohsen rezaee(mohi) think tanke ya jenabe ghazanfar hashemi

valla bayad ye noon mellat bokhoran sadta bedan dar rahe khoda ke hanooz ma darim tatammeye aberooye salian ghabl ro masraf mikonim

vagar na oona age mifahmidan vazeyat emrooz mellat iran chetore ye sanye ham amoonesh nemidadan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@MOHSENAM 
Commentet ra ba paak kon neveshti? 



Islam shall be the winner said:


> yadame tarafaye sale 2006-7-8 bood tooye telvesion aghab moondeye mozakhrafe iran khabar pakhsh mishod,
> BAZ HAM GONBAD AHANIN BA SHEKAST ROOBEROO SHOD
> BAZ HAM EFTEZAH DAR SEPAR DEFAE MOOOSHAKI
> BAZ HAM SHEKAST PEROJEYE AMRIKA
> ....
> khak bar sare aghab moondeye in masoolin, dige dar haddi ahmagh shodan ke taraf dare rooye projeye be in azemat kar mikone ina shekaste testasho movafaghiat midoonan
> 
> agha shoma ham inaro ziadi jeddi gerefti akhe think tank koja boode
> 
> OOn mohsen rezaee(mohi) think tanke ya jenabe ghazanfar hashemi
> 
> valla bayad ye noon mellat bokhoran sadta bedan dar rahe khoda ke hanooz ma darim tatammeye aberooye salian ghabl ro masraf mikonim
> 
> vagar na oona age mifahmidan vazeyat emrooz mellat iran chetore ye sanye ham amoonesh nemidadan



Belakhare 4 ta aadam e aaghel ke baayad tou har system peyda besheh dige. System e Iran ham aadam e aaghel daareh, moshkel injaast ke olaviyateshoun bishtar paacheh khaari hast ta dorost kaar kardan. gar che hameh jaaye donyaa ham ta haddi intor hast, vali dige tou Iran kheyli in mozou' shadid hast. dar har sourat, in jang e akhir e ghazzeh, chiz haye jadidi ra rou kard ke kheyli jaaleb boud. yekish hamin bahs ke neshoun daad ke dige israel az moushak ha immune shodeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> kaari ke shoma mikonid, na asaas e melli daareh va na mazhabi. na arab haye oun mantagheh jozv e mellat e Iran hastand, va na quds az Baghi' moghaddas tar. shia haye azerbaijan, va afghanistan va pakistan va bahrain, va araagh ham enghadr moshkel va badbakhti daarand va az yek mosht salafi va wahabi ye felestini vaajeb tar hastand. Age delet be haal e in salafi ha misouzeh, chera be jaash, delet be haal e oun shia ha nemisouze?
> Az did e manaafe' ham, dige support kardan e inha faayede i nadaareh. faghat mafhoumesh tahrim e bishtar va ... hast.
> harfi ham ke man zadam, on a personal level boud. shoma ha ghaaleban, kasaayi hastid ke na base e melli daarid va na mazhabi, va in defaa' kardan haatoun ham bishtar hezb e baadi hast ta az sar e aghlaaniyat ya desouzi.




avalan salafi ha ye ghesmate kuchiki az mosalmuna hastan va hich rabti be felestinia nadarn. dovomn iran ba motahed kardane mosalmuna mitune israel ro az beyne bebare amma agar arabestan ro bekhad az beyne bebare kolle kesgvaraye eslami va amrica va gharb poshteshan.

bad hamin ke iran inhame sal az mosalmuna hemayat karde baes mihse una az Iran badeshun nayad va Iran ro dust dashte bashan.pas karaye Iran dorost va manteghie.

age iran bekhad khodesho tu marzaye khodesh mahdud kone va bege gure babaye mosalmuna, in baees mishe ye keshvare monzavi beshe va mosalmuna azash khosheshun nayad, yani kollan beyne inhame mosalmun monzavi mishe.agar alan kheyli az keshvaraye eslami az iran khosheshun miad va harfe iran tushsun boro dare be khatere hamin hemayate iran az keshvaraye eslamie.

ma agar bekhaym khodemun ba kesi gheyr az amrica va israel dargir konim in baese manfur shodan va monzavi shodane iran mishe.



rmi5 said:


> @MOHSENAM
> Commentet ra ba paak kon neveshti?
> 
> 
> 
> Belakhare 4 ta aadam e aaghel ke baayad tou har system peyda besheh dige. System e Iran ham aadam e aaghel daareh, moshkel injaast ke olaviyateshoun bishtar paacheh khaari hast ta dorost kaar kardan. gar che hameh jaaye donyaa ham ta haddi intor hast, vali dige tou Iran kheyli in mozou' shadid hast. dar har sourat, in jang e akhir e ghazzeh, chiz haye jadidi ra rou kard ke kheyli jaaleb boud. yekish hamin bahs ke neshoun daad ke dige israel az moushak ha immune shodeh.




tashih shod. bad az footbal budi mibinamet.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Belakhare 4 ta aadam e aaghel ke baayad tou har system peyda besheh dige. System e Iran ham aadam e aaghel daareh, moshkel injaast ke olaviyateshoun bishtar paacheh khaari hast ta dorost kaar kardan. gar che hameh jaaye donyaa ham ta haddi intor hast, vali dige tou Iran kheyli in mozou' shadid hast. dar har sourat, in jang e akhir e ghazzeh, chiz haye jadidi ra rou kard ke kheyli jaaleb boud. yekish hamin bahs ke neshoun daad ke dige israel az moushak ha immune shodeh


adame aghel hast ghabool
bebin haji man tooye in system kar kardam, va be rizo dorshtesh vaghean vaghefam
shoma farz kon beri tooye ye otagh ke hame chiz tamize va morattab, bebini ye ghab ax kaj shode var midari va dorostesh mikoni.
amma hala farz kon beri tooye ye otagh dar ham va bar ham va por az nekbat, oon moghe age bebini ye ghab kaje age ye laghat ziresh nazani safesh ham nemikoni.
vazeyat emrooze iran ham hamine,
hodoode 25 sal bifarhangi, bi adabi, bi nezakati, be sho oori va farhange dozdi va .... ravaj dashte adamaye motaser az in farhang allan dige bozorg shodan va be ooj ghodrat residan, tooye in bi farhangi (anarshizm) dige aghlaniat matrah nist.
dige adama sare jaye khodeshoon nistan, age dochare vatan forooshi nabashan be fekr oonam nistan,
...........................................ah ah ah halam bad shod velsh kon.
kholasash: hich omidi nadashte bash, ye mosht ahmagh kheng hal be ham zane daeshi bar in mamlekat hakeman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> avalan salafi ha ye ghesmate kuchiki az mosalmuna hastan va hich rabti be felestinia nadarn.


hamin felestini ha, vaghti ke saddam mord, baraash azaaye melli gereftand va ta'tili ye omoumi e'laam kardand. hamin ha tou jang, ba iran jangidand. hamin ha, tou souriye ba Iran mijabgand, va hamin ha, daarand koshtehaashoun ra ba parcham e Daa'esh tashyi' mikonand. inha mafhoumesh ya'ni chi? ki ra mikhaay goul bezani?


> dovomn iran ba motahed kardane mosalmuna mitune israel ro az beyne bebare amma agar arabestan ro bekhad az beyne bebare kolle kesgvaraye eslami va amrica va gharb poshteshan.


Aslan giram ke az beyn ham bordid, ke omran ham nemitounid. tahesh ke chi? aakharesh ham felestin misheh yek keshvar e sunni ye arab mesle Tunisia. khob ke chi? alaan in faayedash chi hast? be alaave, yaadet baasheh ke vaghti ke kaar e quds tamoum besheh, ba'desh arab ha miyaan baraaye gereftan e khouzestan, be ghol e khodeshoun Al'ahwaz. 


> bad hamin ke iran inhame sal az mosalmuna hemayat karde baes mihse una az Iran badeshun nayad va Iran ro dust dashte bashan.pas karaye Iran dorost va manteghie.
> 
> age iran bekhad khodesho tu marzaye khodesh mahdud kone va bege gure babaye mosalmuna, in baees mishe ye keshvare monzavi beshe va mosalmuna azash khosheshun nayad, yani kollan beyne inhame mosalmun monzavi mishe.agar alan kheyli az keshvaraye eslami az iran khosheshun miad va harfe iran tushsun boro dare be khatere hamin hemayate iran az keshvaraye eslamie.
> 
> ma agar bekhaym khodemun ba kesi gheyr az amrica va israel dargir konim in baese manfur shodan va monzavi shodane iran mishe.



Shoma ha tou jang e souriye, har chi ke daashrid ra bar baad daadid. arab haye sunni, hamishe az shia ha motenaffer boudand, va hastand va khaahand boud. in kaar haye shoma ra ham, be cheshm e dekhaalat mibinand va na komak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Age Argentine ghahreman nashe hamatuno ban mikonam



lol

Anyhoozles, it was deserved victory for Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> lol
> 
> Anyhoozles, it was deserved victory for Germany.



 What a sad last minutes goal 

Germany got what they deserved, But I'd love Argentina to win. Anyhow, it's football and it has always been like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Serpentine said:


> What a sad last minutes goal
> 
> Germany got what they deserved, But I'd love Argentina to win. Anyhow, it's football and it has always been like this.



I wanted germany to lose now that idiot markus will continue to bark.


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> I wanted germany to lose now that idiot markus will continue to bark.


@MarkusS 
congratz bro


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> @MarkusS
> congratz bro



He is probably celebrating by getting drunk, you saw the thread he made in the morning? Anyway that was foul on your part.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Hey guys,
I am feeling New today,
Although I am New, But I am not New.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Hey guys,
> I am feeling New today,
> Although I am New, But I am not New.


Gongratz for new user name. I didn't know a 3 letter username like this is still free

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Hey guys,
> I am feeling New today,
> Although I am New, But I am not New.


You finally changed your name! FINALLY!






====================================

@rmi5
@Militant Atheist

Been to hooters before? We went to massive sports bar to watch the game today, but it was packed to the ceiling with Germans so we couldn't get seated. The only other place to watch the game that was close by was Hooters. Bad idea. I spent more time flirting with the cute little redhead server than watching the game. I'm watching the game all over again at home right now.

Fucking Germans man. They've reached at least the semis 4 times in a row and now they've got their 4th star. I have a feeling they're gonna dominate hard from now on. I don't hate the Germans, but not a huge fan of their style either. Like how they emphasize fitness above all else though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

New said:


> Hey guys,
> I am feeling New today,
> Although I am New, But I am not New.



Lame name bro, should have gone with Anauša.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Hey guys,
> I am feeling New today,
> Although I am New, But I am not New.



New shall be the winner with the new username

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New is actually a good name. It shows that he's evolved out of his mullah apologist past into a logical forward thinking human being. A new version of himself. Maybe one day he will renounce his sky god completely and become completely logical, but for now, this is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

loooooooooooool
Iran nagoo Liberia begoo (ba kamale poozesh be Liberia). 

فوتبالی‌ترین | شهر که شلوغ بشه قورباغه هم ابوعطا میخونه؟!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> Hey guys,
> I am feeling New today,
> Although I am New, But I am not New.



So Islam shan't be the winner ?!

I'm sad you changed your username . 

It was fun , especially when Abii had self torturing to type your name for mentioning .



Abii said:


> You finally changed your name! FINALLY!



WTF man ?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Gongratz for new user name. I didn't know a 3 letter username like this is still free


Thanks dude, wasn't free I killed the last guy



KingMamba said:


> Lame name bro, should have gone with Anauša.


What the hell?  Says the KingMamba 



Abii said:


> New is actually a good name. It shows that he's evolved out of his mullah apologist past into a logical forward thinking human being. A new version of himself. Maybe one day he will renounce his sky god completely and become completely logical, but for now, this is great.


Wow, you should become the analyst in Press TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> So Islam shan't be the winner ?!
> I'm sad you changed your username .
> It was fun , especially when Abii had self torturing to type your name for mentioning .


From now on Islam should be the winner.
But you know bro, I found people in ME really biased.
Almost 99% of the people of ME origin, would judge you by your name, and that was really interesting. 
But sorry if you are disappointed man. I didn't meant to.



Abii said:


> You finally changed your name! FINALLY!


Is that a scene from Haft sang series?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> I became Atheist after reading Holy books, I was 15. Read the Old Testemant if you haven't. It's fucked up!



People say.. that... Like Read Quran---Bible- Old Testament---Gılgamısh Epic.. in order. But i have never had time, but definetly read them all in this order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> hamin felestini ha, vaghti ke saddam mord, baraash azaaye melli gereftand va ta'tili ye omoumi e'laam kardand. hamin ha tou jang, ba iran jangidand. hamin ha, tou souriye ba Iran mijabgand, va hamin ha, daarand koshtehaashoun ra ba parcham e Daa'esh tashyi' mikonand. inha mafhoumesh ya'ni chi? ki ra mikhaay goul bezani?
> 
> Aslan giram ke az beyn ham bordid, ke omran ham nemitounid. tahesh ke chi? aakharesh ham felestin misheh yek keshvar e sunni ye arab mesle Tunisia. khob ke chi? alaan in faayedash chi hast? be alaave, yaadet baasheh ke vaghti ke kaar e quds tamoum besheh, ba'desh arab ha miyaan baraaye gereftan e khouzestan, be ghol e khodeshoun Al'ahwaz.
> 
> 
> Shoma ha tou jang e souriye, har chi ke daashrid ra bar baad daadid. arab haye sunni, hamishe az shia ha motenaffer boudand, va hastand va khaahand boud. in kaar haye shoma ra ham, be cheshm e dekhaalat mibinand va na komak.




tanha dalili ke felestini ha az saddam khosheshun miad ine ke saddam ye farde zede yahudi bud. khodet miduni rebel haye surie axaran checheni va **** va saudi hastan no felestini. hala agaram felestini bashan nemishe chizi be felestnia chasbund hamunjur ke ba budan goruh hayi mesle MKO ya jondollah nemishe chiz be irania chasbund.

Iran yeki az keshvaraye be shedat mahbub beyne felestinias alabte ye meghdari salafi beyne felestinia vojud dare ke az iran badwshun maid. kheyli az in bache machehaye arab az jomle feletini ham, ba kos sheraye muftiaye wahabie saudi brainwash shodan, vagarna dide manfiyi tu felestin va beyne sunnia ha darbare iran vojud nadare. agar alan regime shah ye regime digeyi sare kar bud, chand barabare alan dide manfi beyne araba vojud dasht.

agar israel ye keshvare bozrge yahoodi beshe (be farze mahal) khataresh be marateb mitube az in arabaye chalghuz bishtar beshe. jang tu surie age anjam nemishod surie mishod ye keshvare digeyi mesle araghe zamane saddam, yani har chi khedmat,zahamat, iran tu surie anjam dade bud be bad miraft, va hamash bar zede iran estefade mishdod. yani vaziati be marateb badtar az hala. badam kare asli ro tu surie russia anjam dad na iran, iran faghat moshavereye nezami midad. iran unghadam kahrab nashode balke saudi va amrica va turkie kharab shodan. etefaghan vejheye iran be khatere mobareze ba terrorism bar axe un keshvarayi ke azash hemayat mikardan behtar shode, ba janghaye barbarici ke ehtemalan dar ayande dar mataghe etefagh miofte, behtar ham mishe.

@New 

khub kari kardi islam e ma ba islame 90% kesayi ke tu in site hastan fargh mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

New said:


> What the hell?  Says the KingMamba



Most Americans should be able to figure out what my username means, unless they live under a rock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

KingMamba said:


> Most Americans should be able to figure out what my username means, unless they live under a rock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

معاون صدام: بغداد را می گیریم/ در حال جنگ با ایران هستیم


----------



## Abii

Doostane joon jooniye jomhoori eshali!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Doostane joon jooniye jomhoori eshali!



What the hell? Is this for real??


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> What the hell? Is this for real??


They do that all the time actually. I can't remember the specific examples I've seen over the years, but they take something that happened in another country and shop the video/images and report it as their own accomplishment (akhoonds do the same, but on smaller scales). With sports, they ALWAYS report that they've won the tournament etc... when they either didn't enter or placed last.

That's the guy Iran hangs out with and that's all thanks to you guys and your never ending die hard support for jomhoorie eshali and the loveable akhoonds.

Edit: hard to watch so be warned



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Abii

Must watch. Turn on the subtitle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 787B

Abii said:


> They do that all the time actually. I can't remember the specific examples I've seen over the years, but they take something that happened in another country and shop the video/images and report it as their own accomplishment (akhoonds do the same, but on smaller scales). With sports, they ALWAYS report that they've won the tournament etc... when they either didn't enter or placed last.



Yeah, here are some:
wikipedia org/wiki/North_Korea%27s_cult_of_personality

Also some dude managed to sneak a Google Glass in and take some pics:
petapixel com/2014/05/19/first-person-perspective-of-north-korea-as-seen-through-google-glass/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> that bitch arrested. they should hang her from her damn hairs. yemosht oghdeyi mikhan bachehay mardomo tarbiat konan.
> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮مربی مهدکودکی در اردبیل به اتهام کودک‌آزاری بازداشت شد‬
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on abii that's fake
> 
> YouTube users duped by spoof broadcast announcing that North Korea made the World Cup final - Independent.ie


lol I believed it b/c they did something similar before. I think it was in the Asian Cup where they pulled something similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Check this Add..





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=887170237965299

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

to @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii




----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


>


Sorry dude, but that's a non-sense research. just look up the int'l peace part, and you would find out what I mean:
Int'l Peace and Security — The Good Country Index


----------



## ResurgentIran

So how are you gents spending your summer vacation?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

I was banned! WTF?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

ResurgentIran said:


> So how are you gents spending your summer vacation?


i'm day dreaming , about someone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Cute Little Messi found in Swat, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> You finally changed your name! FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================
> 
> @rmi5
> @Militant Atheist
> 
> Been to hooters before? We went to massive sports bar to watch the game today, but it was packed to the ceiling with Germans so we couldn't get seated. The only other place to watch the game that was close by was Hooters. Bad idea. I spent more time flirting with the cute little redhead server than watching the game. I'm watching the game all over again at home right now.
> 
> Fucking Germans man. They've reached at least the semis 4 times in a row and now they've got their 4th star. I have a feeling they're gonna dominate hard from now on. I don't hate the Germans, but not a huge fan of their style either. Like how they emphasize fitness above all else though.




Who's the female? Looks like the girl on Transformers. Hooters is good, give it a try, but the ladies there flirt with everyone for bigger tips (just the tip ), so be careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

ResurgentIran said:


> So how are you gents spending your summer vacation?





Hello matey, I hope to have a nice time. Time to change your avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

اینهمه کلاس زبان رفتیم وقت خودمونو تلف کردیم. 



* خوردن این قرص، یک ساعته زبان خارجی یاد بگیرید *
فناوری اطلاعات > سخت افزار - یادگیری زبان خارجی از دغدغه‌های مردم جهان برای آشنایی با تمدن ها و فرهنگ های مختلف است و راههای زیادی برای این کار ایجاد شده که جدیدترین آنها خوردن یک قرص کامپیوتری برای یادگیری زبان خارجی است.


نیکلاس نگروپونته موسس لابراتوار مدیای دانشگاه ام.آی.تی در شوی اخیر TED ضمن نمایش جزییات طرح خود نشان داد که با استفاده از قرص کامپیوتری می توان آموزش زبان خارجی را انجام داد. وی گفت با قرار دادن اطلاعات روی تراشه قابل هضمی که جذب خون می شود می توان اطلاعات را وارد بدن کرده و انسان اطلاعاتی را که از طریق یادگیری بدست می آورد را از طریق قرص هضم شده کسب می کند.

وی در سخنرانی خود یادآور شد ده سال پیش از روزی سخن گفت که می توان اطلاعات را بلعید و از آن استفاده کرد و حالا زمان آن فرارسیده است که این جنبش فناورانه توسعه یابد.

به گفته نگروپونته دانش و آنچه دیتای پالایش یافته نامیده می شود را می توان به صورت قرص درآورد و پس از بلعیدن، وارد سیستم خون انسان شده و سپس آگاه ترو با اطلاعات کامل شود.

موسس لابراتوار مدیای ام آی تی در کنفرانس TED که ایده‌های خلاقانه در ان مطرح می شود پیش بینی کرد که تا 30 سال آینده قرص‌های اطلاعاتی جنبه عادی و فراگیر در دنیا پیدا کند و امری طبیعی شود.








منبع: اسلش گی یر


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Live Video Recorded During The Two F-16 Israeli Missiles Destroy The Building In Gaza





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=533574690081391





GREAT INSULT OF NEWS ANCHOR.......
MUST BE WATCH THIS VEDIO —





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516183671794761

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Umair Nawaz said:


> to @haman10


to @Umair Nawaz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@haman10 salam, che khabr?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> @haman10 salam, che khabr?


salam , salamati .

shoma khoobi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> salam , salamati .
> 
> shoma khoobi ?




merc khubim. site bahal chi soragh dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> merc khubim. site bahal chi soragh dari?


yahoo.com 

hichii vala ... mage site bahal ham hast ? hoselam sar raft baba mah ramezooni

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> yahoo.com
> 
> hichii vala ... mage site bahal ham hast ? hoselam sar raft baba mah ramezooni




site military va siasie bahal chizi soragh dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AShkan

Hi Guys/Haman,
I have recently crossed upon several stories regarding Iranian pilots during the Iran-Iraq war, a few shown in a program called Tomcat Fights. I found them quite interesting and thought to share them with you as well. The thread is under IRIAF War Stories.
My avatar is one of the flight tests for the MIM-23 Hawk Surface to Surface Missile converted to Medium Range Air to Air Missile, code named Project Sedjil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> Who's the female? Looks like the girl on Transformers. Hooters is good, give it a try, but the ladies there flirt with everyone for bigger tips (just the tip ), so be careful


I don't know 
But that's Sofía Vergara from modern family series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

AShkan said:


> Hi Guys/Haman,
> I have recently crossed upon several stories regarding Iranian pilots during the Iran-Iraq war, a few shown in a program called Tomcat Fights. I found them quite interesting and thought to share them with you as well. The thread is under IRIAF War Stories.
> My avatar is one of the flight tests for the MIM-23 Hawk Surface to Surface Missile converted to Medium Range Air to Air Missile, code named Project Sedjil.


khosh oomadi ashkan .

looking forward to your posts ! everyone here is military enthusiast so u found the right place i suppose .

nice avatar BTdub , sedjil project was kicked off by* Jahade khodkafie-e Niruye Havaie* to replace the AIM-54A Phoenix

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@New

salam ostad khubi?site bahal ke khodet ziad miri chi soragh dari?


----------



## rahi2357

===========================================================================================

first spain... then brazil.... damn !! @Serpentine why he did not support germany? 





============================================================================================

















===========================================================================================

in the end....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> salam ostad khubi?site bahal ke khodet ziad miri chi soragh dari?


salam porfosor,
S...x.com 
walla in avalin bare ba in soal movajeh misham, ke site bahal chi soragh daram
in mesle ine ke az yeki beporsi miveye bahal chi soragh dari, khob hamashoon gahi bahalan gahi ham khaste konande
tooye che zamineee mikhay?
dar zemn salighe ha ham motefavete
sorry dude, berenjam sar raft beram beresam behesh
bad mibinamet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> salam porfosor,
> S...x.com
> walla in avalin bare ba in soal movajeh misham, ke site bahal chi soragh daram
> in mesle ine ke az yeki beporsi miveye bahal chi soragh dari, khob hamashoon gahi bahalan gahi ham khaste konande
> tooye che zamineee mikhay?
> dar zemn salighe ha ham motefavete
> sorry dude, berenjam sar raft beram beresam behesh
> bad mibinamet




site militarie bahal gheyr az in paksitani va iran military hast? ye forum bahal eyne inja

ye forumi ke tush irani ham ziad ozv bashn


----------



## haman10

New said:


> berenjam sar raft beram beresam behesh


mojaradi che sakhte 

tanha kar mosbati ke too kole zendegim anjam dadam ine ke daneshgah shahr khodam raftam 

boro berenjeto dorost kon bande khoda 

just kidding :|



MOHSENAM said:


> site militarie bahal gheyr az in paksitani va iran military hast? ye forum bahal eyne inja


military(dot)ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> mojaradi che sakhte
> 
> tanha kar mosbati ke too kole zendegim anjam dadam ine ke daneshgah shahr khodam raftam
> 
> boro berenjeto dorost kon bande khoda
> 
> just kidding :|
> 
> 
> military(dot)ir




uno man chand sal pish miraftam. merc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> mojaradi che sakhte
> tanha kar mosbati ke too kole zendegim anjam dadam ine ke daneshgah shahr khodam raftam
> boro berenjeto dorost kon bande khoda
> just kidding :|



damn this cooking,
bazivaghta bahale bazivaghta ham khaste konande
dar zemn ba mojarradi chi kar dari dadash ashpazi sakhte vaella mojarradi eshghe

manam daneshgah shahre khoodam boodam amma aman az sarneveshte mahtoom

khoda biamorz madar bozorgam ye chand bar khast astin bala bezane ma dast dast kardim aaaaah



MOHSENAM said:


> site militarie bahal gheyr az in paksitani va iran military hast? ye forum bahal eyne inja


ozr mikham aziz man dige chizi soragh nadaram
hala age chizi be zehnam resid behet migam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> damn this cooking,
> bazivaghta bahale bazivaghta ham khaste konande
> dar zemn ba mojarradi chi kar dari dadash ashpazi sakhte vaella mojarradi eshghe
> 
> manam daneshgah shahre khoodam boodam amma aman az sarneveshte mahtoom
> 
> khoda biamorz madar bozorgam ye chand bar khast astin bala bezane ma dast dast kardim aaaaah
> 
> 
> ozr mikham aziz man dige chizi soragh nadaram
> hala age chizi be zehnam resid behet migam




ok aziz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Sorry dude, but that's a non-sense research. just look up the int'l peace part, and you would find out what I mean:
> Int'l Peace and Security — The Good Country Index


It's not man. In the presentation he stated that he's only looking at the external actions of these countries and none of the internal issues are taken into account. There are different indices for that. So based on that, he's got 6-7 different criteria for each sub category and the countries that score high in these categories are more or less more "good" than those that don't. 

Look at what's happening in the ME right now. Egypt is scoring high in international peace and security and they're one of the only countries that are keeping their noses out of all of these conflicts that are going on right now. They're not interfering in the Israeli/paliban issue, they're not interfering in the Syrian issue and they're not interfering in the Iraqi issue. 

The fact that Egypt is a mess internally is an absolute fact, but that's not what this index is about.


----------



## jammersat

I thought sharing this , there's much to be learned beasts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

MOHSENAM said:


> Hello matey, I hope to have a nice time. *Time to change your avatar.*



Why? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

ResurgentIran said:


> Why? lol





Ghadimi shode duste man. ye namade takhte jamshid bezari kheyli behtare be esmaetam bishatar miad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> khoda biamorz madar bozorgam ye chand bar khast astin bala bezane ma dast dast kardim aaaaah


khoda rahmat kone 

mage nemigi mojaradi eshghe ?  khob boro eshgh kon dige 

hajji darim hamamoon mipokim  man zan mikhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam  

@mohsen va @Ostad gharar bood baram zan begiran .

mohsen ke nistesh ye chand vaghte , ostad ham ke rafte sar poroje nemidoonam chi chi 

tanha oomidam be khodast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> khoda rahmat kone
> 
> mage nemigi mojaradi eshghe ?  khob boro eshgh kon dige
> 
> hajji darim hamamoon mipokim  man zan mikhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
> 
> @mohsen va @Ostad gharar bood baram zan begiran .
> 
> mohsen ke nistesh ye chand vaghte , ostad ham ke rafte sar poroje nemidoonam chi chi
> 
> tanha oomidam be khodast


hehehe, 
vah vah pesaram shoma chand salete inghad atishet tonde,
pasho bia pishe khodam bebaramet sare zamin ye chaee dam karde ba ham mizanim tooye nasim mazrae in havahaye khatarnak az saret mipare
hamoon behtar ke oona raftan donbale kare khodeshoon vagarna badbakhtet mikardan
hich adame agheli vase ye livan shir nemire gav bekhare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> hich adame agheli vase ye livan shir nemire gav bekhare




ajab ha 

shoma ham ? az shoma dige baeed bood  



New said:


> ah vah pesaram shoma chand salete inghad atishet tonde


vala amoo , man kollan tooye khanevadamoon be nodrat zir 30 sal zan mistoonan 

vase hamin hodoodan 5 sal dige virgin hastim 

JK



ResurgentIran said:


> Why? lol


dont listen to him 

its awesome 






a good song abt whats going on in tehran .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

> a good song abt whats going on in tehran .



This song in month of Ramadan 

kidding

ma ke maserati nadarim 

haman in songo man har ja miram mizaran dige kachal shodam engad shenidam 



> dont listen to him
> 
> its awesome




kojash ghashange baba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> aman in songo man har ja miram mizaran dige kachal shodam engad shenidam


are 
asab ma ham khoord shode vala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

they were taking off for israel


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> hehehe,
> vah vah pesaram shoma chand salete inghad atishet tonde,
> pasho bia pishe khodam bebaramet sare zamin ye chaee dam karde ba ham mizanim tooye nasim mazrae in havahaye khatarnak az saret mipare
> hamoon behtar ke oona raftan donbale kare khodeshoon vagarna badbakhtet mikardan
> hich adame agheli vase ye livan shir nemire gav bekhare



Shoma dige pir pesar shodi raft .

Javuna ro az rah be dar nakon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Shoma dige pir pesar shodi raft .
> 
> Javuna ro az rah be dar nakon .


hamino begoo 

be shoma zan nemidan be man che ? 

just kidding as always


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> Shoma dige pir pesar shodi raft .
> Javuna ro az rah be dar nakon .


WTF?
agha jan ina javounan niaz be rahnamaee daran vagarna khodeshooono badbakht mikonan,
dar zemn man ehsase masouliat mikonam ke tajrobiatamo dar ekhtyare javouna gharar bedam
zakatol elm nashro



haman10 said:


> hamino begoo
> be shoma zan nemidan be man che ?
> just kidding as always


shoma mesle inke kheyli behet dare feshar miad va fekr mikonam mikhay tradition khanevadegi ro be fana bedi
in ke rasme zire 30 sal zan nagiran neshoon mide osoolan ensanhaye kamelan modern va fahmidee hastin, pesaram be khatere hava va havas tradition khanevadegi ro nabood nakon
dar zemn be in doostane nabab ham tavajohi nakon(@S00R3NA ro nemigama)
=============================================================
Was just watching "non stop 2014"
What the hell is wrong with these Americans?
Are these guys suffering from inferiority complex?
It seems they just need to represent themselves as a super duper jimbo jumbo in every movie?
Oh Jesus Christ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@New 
man az aadam e cholman va aavizoun badam miyaad. mardi ham ke natouneh kaar haye mokhtalef, mesle hamin ashpazi, va laundry, ... ra khodesh anjaam bede, va bekhaad ke aavizoun e zanhaa basheh, be dard e laaye jerz ham nemikhoreh. ettefaaghan inke shoma mitouni baraaye khodet cook bekoni, kheyli khoub hast. albatteh man fekr mikardam ke zan daari, vali ageh yek rouz ham zan begiri, baaz zanet abzaar e feshaaresh rout kam misheh   
for pete's sakes guys, we are men, we should be able to do anything on our own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

"Vase khodet cook bokoni "

Doost aziz ma ke midoonim ta 2 sal pish kaf khiaboon haye tehran boodi 

Dast az sare kachal mellat bar dar


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> man az aadam e cholman va aavizoun badam miyaad. mardi ham ke natouneh kaar haye mokhtalef, mesle hamin ashpazi, va laundry, ... ra khodesh anjaam bede, va bekhaad ke aavizoun e zanhaa basheh, be dard e laaye jerz ham nemikhoreh. ettefaaghan inke shoma mitouni baraaye khodet cook bekoni, kheyli khoub hast. albatteh man fekr mikardam ke zan daari, vali ageh yek rouz ham zan begiri, baaz zanet abzaar e feshaaresh rout kam misheh



@rmi5 jan shoma be onvane yek javane irani vazife dari in ettelaate va tajrobiate arzandeye khodeto ba nojavoon haye toye in site share koni
In nojavoona hanooz poshte labeshoon sabz nashode tripe eshgho asheghi var midaran  
hamin mishe ke amare talagh tooye tehran shode 1:3
akhe farzandane man @haman10 @S00R3NA , @others ,..... age be nazaretoon ma pir shodimo dorane ma gozashte  haddeaghal be harfe @rmi5 goosh konid oon ke dige ba shoma taghriban hamsene

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> pesaram be khatere hava va havas tradition khanevadegi ro nabood nakon


vala chi begam 

hava va havas cheshm ma ru baste dadash 



New said:


> Was just watching "non stop 2014"
> What the hell is wrong with these Americans?
> Are these guys suffering from inferiority complex?
> It seems they just need to represent themselves as a super duper jimbo jumbo in every movie?
> Oh Jesus Christ


look brother , imagine what happens to u when u attack afghanistan , iraq and libya some other weak countries in the past 20 years . imagine attacking defenseless vietnam .

what happens to u ?

well i get my ego bloated , what abt u ?

@mohsen , didam onlini .... boro khodeto siah kon :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> look brother , imagine what happens to u when u attack afghanistan , iraq and libya some other weak countries in the past 20 years . imagine attacking defenseless vietnam .
> what happens to u ?
> well i get my ego bloated , what abt u ?


Well egos bloated or not, they definitely need some mental treatment,
Previously, they were busy defusing terrorist plots, then due to not sufficiency in the level of terrorists danger, they got busy saving the world from aliens invasion, now it seems aliens are not also sufficient and in the new era Americans are plotting some super duper terroristic plot and like ever this is the Americans whom are honored to save us all again WTH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> @rmi5 jan shoma be onvane yek javane irani vazife dari in ettelaate va tajrobiate arzandeye khodeto ba nojavoon haye toye in site share koni
> In nojavoona hanooz poshte labeshoon sabz nashode tripe eshgho asheghi var midaran
> hamin mishe ke amare talagh tooye tehran shode 1:3
> akhe farzandane man @haman10 @S00R3NA , @others ,..... age be nazaretoon ma pir shodimo dorane ma gozashte  haddeaghal be harfe @rmi5 goosh konid oon ke dige ba shoma taghriban hamsene



Tajrobiyaat dar che zamine i? 
Har kaari ra aadam ta khodesh shorou' be anjam daadan va tajrobeh kardan nakone, yaad nemigireh. Az shoghl gerefte, ta raanandegi, dars khoundan, ashpazi, ... va hamin tor mokh zadan  aadam faghat nabaayad betarse va kaar ra anjaam bede. age chand bar ham gand zad, iraadi nadaareh. in be nazar e man, mohem tarin tip hast 
vali jeddi chera hanouz azab oghli moundi? ya'ni doust dokhtari chizi ham nadaari?  injouri ke nesf e omret be fanaast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> vali jeddi chera hanouz azab oghli moundi? ya'ni doust dokhtari chizi ham nadaari? injouri ke nesf e omret be fanaast


osoolan ke tamame omremoon bar fanast
but this topic is not discussionable here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> but this topic is not discussionable here.


Why? Do you wanna remain Azab oghli(Dast be khaayeh) for rest of your life?
Dude, you have a good job and are intelligent and rich. You should even normally have threesomes, not be a Dast be mohreh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> @rmi5 jan shoma be onvane yek javane irani vazife dari in ettelaate va tajrobiate arzandeye khodeto ba nojavoon haye toye in site share koni
> In nojavoona hanooz poshte labeshoon sabz nashode tripe eshgho asheghi var midaran
> hamin mishe ke amare talagh tooye tehran shode 1:3
> akhe farzandane man @haman10 @S00R3NA , @others ,..... age be nazaretoon ma pir shodimo dorane ma gozashte  haddeaghal be harfe @rmi5 goosh konid oon ke dige ba shoma taghriban hamsene



باشه بابا بزرگ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> khoda rahmat kone
> 
> mage nemigi mojaradi eshghe ?  khob boro eshgh kon dige
> 
> hajji darim hamamoon mipokim  man zan mikhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
> 
> @mohsen va @Ostad gharar bood baram zan begiran .
> 
> mohsen ke nistesh ye chand vaghte , ostad ham ke rafte sar poroje nemidoonam chi chi
> 
> tanha oomidam be khodast


بچه ایقد نق نزن جیگرمو خون کردی گفتم که باید با بابات صحبت کنی!

من فعلا شیراز نیستم و با موبایلم و اینترنت ایرانسل که از صد تا فحش بدتره کانکت میشم البته اون وقتایی که کانکت میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> threesomes









WTH?
This forum has become kinda inappropriate for a pure guy like me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> WTH?
> This forum has become kinda inappropriate for a pure guy like me.


Pure?  manzouret innocent hast?
Are, arvaah e khikket ke che ghadr ham innocent hasti. 
BTW, kaar e khoubi kardi ke usernamet ra avaz kardi. Usernamet bishtar dar sath e houshi ye h****, va mohsen boudesh ta khodet. Vaght kardi, yek dast ham be oun avataret ham bekesh. yek 10 saal hast ke hamin moundeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> WTH?
> This forum has become kinda inappropriate for a pure guy like me.


Horny people have the most impure minds in the world lol

But seriously, if you look at Google analytics and see what people in Islamic countries search for, different genres of **** are always top 10 or top 3, from animal **** to gay sec to etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

I'm tired as ****! What a fucked up day it was!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Pure?  manzouret innocent hast?
> Are, arvaah e khikket ke che ghadr ham innocent hasti.
> BTW, kaar e khoubi kardi ke usernamet ra avaz kardi. Usernamet bishtar dar sath e houshi ye h****, va mohsen boudesh ta khodet. Vaght kardi, yek dast ham be oun avataret ham bekesh. yek 10 saal hast ke hamin moundeh


Are baba. Chi bood in Islam bayad pirooz shavad loooooool

Har vaght esmesho mididam yade filmaye mazhabi ke to Iran neshoon midadan mioftadam.



Militant Atheist said:


> I'm tired as ****! What a fucked up day it was!


Stop being a tease, spit it out.



rmi5 said:


> LOL, are, hamshahrit hastesh


lol moteasefane

ozgal tarineshoon hamshahri az ab dar oomad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Stop being a tease, spit it out.



I had a meeting with some high ranking people in the company, I had to go to some other location, not the current place that I'm going to work to, so I got excited and went there 3 hours ahead of the meeting time and then I had to hide myself in the surrounding buildings in order not to be seen (it's just bad to be seen 3 hours ahead of a meeting!) and then the time comes and I had to meet them, I just want to know how I did.

It was a fucked up situation overall, I forgot to say that I nearly got all wet because of the fucking rain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> But seriously, if you look at Google analytics and see what people in Islamic countries search for, different genres of **** are always top 10 or top 3, from animal **** to gay sec to etc



I bet no one here needed a search to understand what that word @rmi5 mentioned means (threso...)
ye hamchin generationi hastim ma 


@Abii @rmi5 @haman10,...
Agha nemidoonam oonja saate chande vali inja ke tarafaye booghe sage,
ma berim kapeye margemoono bezarim, farda mamoore bank miad baraye evaluation pishrafte proje fekr konam man khab bemoonam
khodaya merci az in mahe mehmoonit, vali akhe mehmooni ye rooz do rooz ye hafte na dige yek mah ejaze bede ma dige morekhas beshim mordim az in hame mehman navazitoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Are baba. Chi bood in Islam bayad pirooz shavad loooooool
> 
> Har vaght esmesho mididam yade filmaye mazhabi ke to Iran neshoon midadan mioftadam.
> 
> 
> Stop being a tease, spit it out.
> 
> 
> lol moteasefane
> 
> ozgal tarineshoon hamshahri az ab dar oomad.



Haalaa ye kam az mohsen pors va jou bekon, shaayad hamsaaye i, ya faamil e douri chizi dar oumad. 

Joking aside, maar migan az pouneh badesh miyaad, dam e lounash sabz misheh 



Militant Atheist said:


> I had a meeting with some high ranking people in the company, I had to go to some other location, not the current place that I'm going to work to, so I got excited and went there 3 hours ahead of the meeting time and then I had to hide myself in the surrounding buildings in order not to be seen (it's just bad to be seen 3 hours ahead of a meeting!) and then the time comes and I had to meet them, I just want to know how I did.
> 
> It was a fucked up situation overall, I forgot to say that I nearly got all wet because of the fucking rain.


omidvaaram ke jour beshe va betouni az detroit bezani biroun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> I had a meeting with some high ranking people in the company, I had to go to some other location, not the current place that I'm going to work to, so I got excited and went there 3 hours ahead of the meeting time and then I had to hide myself in the surrounding buildings in order not to be seen (it's just bad to be seen 3 hours ahead of a meeting!) and then the time comes and I had to meet them, I just want to know how I did.
> 
> It was a fucked up situation overall, I forgot to say that I nearly got all wet because of the fucking rain.


LMAO 3 hours. 

I get to work 20 mins early every day (habit that I can't break) and everybody calls me a keener. If I got to work 3 hours early I'd get fired lol. Good thing you were hiding cuz it would've looked bad.



rmi5 said:


> Haalaa ye kam az mohsen pors va jou bekon, shaayad hamsaaye i, ya faamil e douri chizi dar oumad.
> 
> Joking aside, maar migan az pouneh badesh miyaad, dam e lounash sabz misheh
> 
> 
> omidvaaram ke jour beshe va betouni az detroit bezani biroun.


Passporte Shirazimo bayad peyda konam partesh konam to shredder. Ah ah, hala Hamani, Serpentini chizi... Mohsen literally ozgal tarineshoone. 

Shiraz jaaye jalebie vali. Nesfe mardom mese tehroonian, nesfeshoon eyne ozgalaye arabestani. Vali ba in hal az Isfahan kheily behtare. Man khoonevade to Isfahan daram, har do shahr zendegi kardam. Mardom to Isfahan kheily mazhabiyan. Shirazia toshoon adam mishe peyda kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> LMAO 3 hours.
> 
> I get to work 20 mins early every day (habit that I can't break) and everybody calls me a keener. If I got to work 3 hours early I'd get fired lol. Good thing you were hiding cuz it would've looked bad.



Going to work early, is a very good habit. Sometimes, when I go to university at early morning, only a few stores are open in which all of them are owned by jews. our neighborhood has a notable jewish population, and they are the only ones that you can see them working in early mornings and in every weather conditions.  They are really bad *** people 



Abii said:


> Passporte Shirazimo bayad peyda konam partesh konam to shredder. Ah ah, hala Hamani, Serpentini chizi... Mohsen literally ozgal tarineshoone.



Baba, enghadr nazan tou sare bachcheh, har chi bashe, az oun h**** ke ta'til tar nist.


> Shiraz jaaye jalebie vali. Nesfe mardom mese tehroonian, nesfeshoon eyne ozgalaye arabestani. Vali ba in hal az Isfahan kheily behtare. Man khoonevade to Isfahan daram, har do shahr zendegi kardam. Mardom to Isfahan kheily mazhabiyan. Shirazia toshoon adam mishe peyda kard.


man ke har baar esfahan miram, dochaar e eshaal e fekri misham, inghadr mardomesh haal be ham zan hastand. 
Shiraaz shahr e khoubi hast, faghat aaftaabesh kheyli tou a'saab e man hast, be gheyr az oun, shahr e khoubi hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Going to work early, is a very good habit. Sometimes, when I go to university at early morning, only a few stores are open in which all of them are owned by jews. our neighborhood has a notable jewish population, and they are the only ones that you can see them working in early mornings and in every weather conditions.  They are really bad *** people


There's a reason Jews are successful with money everywhere they go. And this joke has also got to many American movies and tv series. Family Guy is one of them. No one except Seth Macfarlane could portray Jewish relations' with money any better in the form of character, Mort Goldman. It's awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> I get to work 20 mins early every day (habit that I can't break) and everybody calls me a keener. If I got to work 3 hours early I'd get fired lol. Good thing you were hiding cuz it would've looked bad.



I thought Managers like to see employees coming early? 



rmi5 said:


> omidvaaram ke jour beshe va betouni az detroit bezani biroun.



Shoma doa kon baad az jalase emrooz maro az America part nakonan biroon, Detroit ke khobe  hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> There's a reason Jews are successful with money everywhere they go. And this joke has also got to many American movies and tv series. Family Guy is one of them. No one except Seth Macfarlane could portray Jewish relations' with money any better in the form of character, Mort Goldman. It's awesome.



I have not seen Family Guy, but I think I understand what you are saying and I agree with it.
money does not come from nowhere, and needs hard work to achieve it.



Militant Atheist said:


> Shoma doa kon baad az jalase emrooz maro az America part nakonan biroon, Detroit ke khobe  hahaha



Be agha Dawkins, baayad dakhil bebandi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Going to work early, is a very good habit. Sometimes, when I go to university at early morning, only a few stores are open in which all of them are owned by jews. our neighborhood has a notable jewish population, and they are the only ones that you can see them working in early mornings and in every weather conditions.  They are really bad *** people
> 
> 
> 
> Baba, enghadr nazan tou sare bachcheh, har chi bashe, az oun h**** ke ta'til tar nist.
> 
> man ke har baar esfahan miram, dochaar e eshaal e fekri misham, inghadr mardomesh haal be ham zan hastand.
> Shiraaz shahr e khoubi hast, faghat aaftaabesh kheyli tou a'saab e man hast, be gheyr az oun, shahr e khoubi hast.


Aftabe Shiraz ye chize digast. 

Vasate tabestoon yeho 2 mah abr nemibini. Roodkhoonehaye Fars kheily michasban vasate tabestoon. 40 daraje balaye sefr, 0% humidity. Darja bereshte mishe adam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Aftabe Shiraz ye chize digast.
> 
> Vasate tabestoon yeho 2 mah abr nemibini. Roodkhoonehaye Fars kheily michasban vasate tabestoon. 40 daraje balaye sefr, 0% humidity. Darja bereshte mishe adam.


Are, baraaye bronze kardan khoube  vali man kollan be garma va aftab e ziyaad hassasiyat daaram va haalam bad misheh. kollan havaa ke bere baalaaye 30 daraje, maghz e man shorou mikoneh kam kam offline misheh. tou 40 darajeh ham kollan shut down misheh


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> I thought Managers like to see employees coming early?
> 
> 
> 
> Shoma doa kon baad az jalase emrooz maro az America part nakonan biroon, Detroit ke khobe  hahaha


Not 3 hours early lol

There better be a Megan Fox in jean shorts waiting if I'm to get there 3 hours early. 

I'm in a very blue collar environment with a very strong union presence. Being a keener is not always respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

haman10 said:


> to @Umair Nawaz






haman10 said:


> to @Umair Nawaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Are, baraaye bronze kardan khoube  vali man kollan be garma va aftab e ziyaad hassasiyat daaram va haalam bad misheh. kollan havaa ke bere baalaaye 30 daraje, maghz e man shorou mikoneh kam kam offline misheh. tou 40 darajeh ham kollan shut down misheh


I know. I used to love it. After 14 years in Canada, I can't handle it like I used to. I remember when I was a kid I'd be in the street playing gol koochik mid day, from June to August with temperatures in the upper 30's. Now, 30 degrees is my limit. 

Still FAR FAR better than -30. I'm working on moving up by winter time. Trying to get into quality control. My salary will almost double and I'd be indoors. I might have to jump ship to another company though, but anything to get out of working in a plant this winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Not 3 hours early lol
> 
> There better be a Megan Fox in jean shorts waiting if I'm to get there 3 hours early.
> 
> I'm in a very blue collar environment with a very strong union presence. Being a keener is not always respected.



Albatteh inke aadam ye kam khaarej az saat e kaari ham kaar kone, bad nist, vali mellat ghaaleban khosheshoun nemiyaad. vaallaa man in hafte ye pish, tou jam' goftam ke Saturday morning ham biyaayd ke in kaar ra tamoum konim, ye jouri mellat negaah kardan ke goftam alaan miyoftan donbaalam va man ra mizanand. 



Abii said:


> I know. I used to love it. After 14 years in Canada, I can't handle it like I used to. I remember when I was a kid I'd be in the street playing gol koochik mid day, from June to August with temperatures in the upper 30's. Now, 30 degrees is my limit.
> 
> Still FAR FAR better than -30. I'm working on moving up by winter time. Trying to get into quality control. My salary will almost double and I'd be indoors. I might have to jump ship to another company though, but anything to get out of working in a plant this winter.



Are, sarma az yek haddi digeh be ba'd ghaabel e tahammol nist. sarma zoudtar aadam ra be fanaa mide ta garma, chon aadam be tor e tabi'i, tou mohit haye garm tar takaamol peyda karde va ounhaa normally baraash behtar hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Albatteh inke aadam ye kam khaarej az saat e kaari ham kaar kone, bad nist, vali mellat ghaaleban khosheshoun nemiyaad. vaallaa man in hafte ye pish, tou jam' goftam ke Saturday morning ham biyaayd ke in kaar ra tamoum konim, ye jouri mellat negaah kardan ke goftam alaan miyoftan donbaalam va man ra mizanand.


Yeah man, I've got tons of stories like that. My union is very strong and the old timers can't stand the new guys. We're all always early and on our toes. They have an ethical issue with the whole thing. I had to tell one guy in his mid 40's to literally **** off b/c he was on my case for half the year about why I come to work 20-30 mins early. It hasn't shut him up though. One time I was bored and had nothing to do in the shop, so I started sweeping the floors and taking out the garbage. Buddy walks in and starts his usual speech and asking me why I'm doing this. As he was giving me a hard time my boss walks in and starts going at him and telling him how he's a nobody at the age of 40 and if he was like me he wouldn't be where he's at blah blah. Fucking guy was so embarrassed he wanted to cry lol

I always have to be careful not to step on toes with these union guys. The union is amazing though. Without it Canada would be USA



, but some things about it piss me off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Be agha Dawkins, baayad dakhil bebandi



Dawkins ke payaambare, bayad be Darwin panah bord!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Yeah man, I've got tons of stories like that. My union is very strong and the old timers can't stand the new guys. We're all always early and on our toes. They have an ethical issue with the whole thing. I had to tell one guy in his mid 40's to literally **** off b/c he was on my case for half the year about why I come to work 20-30 mins early. It hasn't shut him up though. One time I was bored and had nothing to do in the shop, so I started sweeping the floors and taking out the garbage. Buddy walks in and starts his usual speech and asking me why I'm doing this. As he was giving me a hard time my boss walks in and starts going at him and telling him how he's a nobody at the age of 40 and if he was like me he wouldn't be where he's at blah blah. Fucking guy was so embarrassed he wanted to cry lol
> 
> I always have to be careful not to step on toes with these union guys. The union is amazing though. Without it Canada would be USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but some things about it piss me off.




Pas in yaarou union iye, hesaabi rafte daresh va hersesh gerefteh!!! 
Ba'd ghor mizanand va migan chera khaarejiyaa miyaan va job ha ra migiran va amricayi ha, candayi ha, dast be khaayeh mimounand. vaalaa ba in hame emkaanaati ke touye amrica hast, kheyli bi-orzegi mikhaad ke yek amricayi chizi nasheh. 



Militant Atheist said:


> Dawkins ke payaambare, bayad be Darwin panah bord!


Khob dakhil ( دخیل ) ra ham be emaamzade va inhaa mibandan digeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Pas in yaarou union iye, hesaabi rafte daresh va hersesh gerefteh!!!
> Ba'd ghor mizanand va migan chera khaarejiyaa miyaan va job ha ra migiran va amricayi ha, candayi ha, dast be khaayeh mimounand. vaalaa ba in hame emkaanaati ke touye amrica hast, kheyli bi-orzegi mikhaad ke yek amricayi chizi nasheh.


I know. I was having this discussion with someone else today. There are people in my company that have been doing the same job for 20 years without ever going up!!! They literally have to be begged to get their qualifications in order for the company to mover them up and they still don't do it. I've been taking a course these past few weeks so I can write my exams in order to become a quality control inspector. This is after only a year in NDT. Everybody else takes up to a decade before they go and get their qualifications, for no apparent reason! It's mostly a "white" problem. They have no ambition, motivation... They get jealous in a heart beat, but that's about it. 

Most engineers are immigrants here and it seems like minorities move faster within the hierarchy as a whole.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

@Abii How's life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii How's life?


Boring and stressful at the same time. Going back to work for the first time after two weeks tomorrow. Feels like the first day of school in Iran.

I half wanna quit cold turkey and go to South Asia for 2 months, come back and get a new job, but can't say no to 3000/week pay checks lol

South Asia seems fun though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Boring and stressful at the same time. Going back to work for the first time after two weeks tomorrow. Feels like the first day of school in Iran.
> 
> I half wanna quit cold turkey and go to South Asia for 2 months, come back and get a new job, but can't say no to 3000/week pay checks lol
> 
> South Asia seems fun though.



Don't leave your job man, its not easy getting job these days. You make 12000 a month?! That's great man!

Go to India, you'll have fun there. If you plan to go to South East Asia definitely give Singapore a visit.



Abii said:


> Most engineers are immigrants here and it seems like minorities move faster within the hierarchy as a whole.



Because we usually work harder.


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Don't leave your job man, its not easy getting job these days. You make 12000 a month?! That's great man!


No 10K. Believe it or not I'm bottom of the barrel, the bottom feeder...
My boss makes 250 lol

Here it's easy. Where I am, there are more jobs than people. I think the unemployment rate is around 3%. That's why the salaries are so ridiculous. My buddy quit our company, started sub contracting and he was making 9500/week. I didn't believe him till he showed me his paper work. Welders here charge 150 an hour!!!! That's for sub contracting though. As regular employees they make close to 50 an hour within 4 years and they can get 65 an hour if they do fitting as well. This is their base. They have fat company paid pensions and benefits too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> No 10K. Believe it or not I'm bottom of the barrel, the bottom feeder...
> My boss makes 250 lol
> 
> Here it's easy. Where I am, there are more jobs than people. I think the unemployment rate is around 3%. That's why the salaries are so ridiculous. My buddy quit our company, started sub contracting and he was making 9500/week. I didn't believe him till he showed me his paper work. Welders here charge 150 an hour!!!! That's for sub contracting though. As regular employees they make close to 50 an hour within 4 years and they can get 65 an hour if they do fitting as well. This is their base. They have fat company paid pensions and benefits too.



Maybe I should move to Canada then!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Maybe I should move to Canada then!


Oil and gas salaries average $130,000: Survey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Oil and gas salaries average $130,000: Survey



In US IT makes more money than that, but I don't, I make about $110k + $35k benefits.

But I should be making above $190k so its not like a small difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> In US IT makes more money than that, but I don't, I make about $110k + $35k benefits.


The thing here is that if you're hovering around the 100's, you're starting out. By the time you put in 5-10 years, you're knocking on the 200's. Keep in mind that these salaries don't require 4 year college degrees either. That's what makes them great.

What you make is fantastic considering that your job is more civilized. The oil industry is like the Wild West. You're an engineer right? Keep Canada in the back of your mind. Maybe see what offers you can get if you ever decide to move somewhere else.

What a motivating video
I've watched this 10 times today. It's starting to get weird lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> The thing here is that if you're hovering around the 100's, you're starting out. By the time you put in 5-10 years, you're knocking on the 200's. Keep in mind that these salaries don't require 4 year college degrees either.
> 
> What you make is fantastic considering that your job is more civilized. The oil industry is like the Wild West. You're an engineer right? Keep Canada in the back of your mind. Maybe see what offers you can get if you ever decide to mover somewhere else.



Yes. I'm a Computer Engineer, its more into hardware, but the job that I'm having is software-related. Let's see what's going on, because I received some mixed signals at the management meeting today, if I couldn't work with them anymore I'll certainly have Canada in mind. They say that you could move to Canada with Greencard?



Abii said:


> I've watched this 10 times today. It's starting to get weird lol



Be careful, travelling to Asia, especially South-East Asia could be quite dangerous, consider going with a tour, there are many things that could kill you out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Yes. I'm a Computer Engineer, its more into hardware, but the job that I'm having is software-related. Let's see what's going on, because I received some mixed signals at the management meeting today, if I couldn't work with them anymore I'll certainly have Canada in mind. They say that you could move to Canada with Greencard?


All I know is that it's much easier to come to Canada as a European than it is as an American. Americans have a much tougher time, but I see LOTS of American plates here. They're mostly oil field guys with company trucks. I've seen Texas plates, lots of Oregon, Pennsylvania etc...

EU has a deal with Canada where a certain number per country can apply for work visas and they can come straight over with work lined up or not. There are TONS of Germans and Irish people here who have came over with work visas. A lot of them apply for perm residency after the two years and depending on their skills lots get approved. 

They make it much harder for Americans for some reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> Boring and stressful at the same time. Going back to work for the first time after two weeks tomorrow. Feels like the first day of school in Iran.
> 
> I half wanna quit cold turkey and go to South Asia for 2 months, come back and get a new job, but can't say no to 3000/week pay checks lol
> 
> South Asia seems fun though.



That is South East Asia mate, here I thought you were headed to Pakistan.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Be afraid of Dengue in particular!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> All I know is that it's much easier to come to Canada as a European than it is as an American. Americans have a much tougher time, but I see LOTS of American plates here. They're mostly oil field guys with company trucks. I've seen Texas plates, lots of Oregon, Pennsylvania etc...
> 
> EU has a deal with Canada where a certain number per country can apply for work visas and they can come straight over with work lined up or not. There are TONS of Germans and Irish people here who have came over with work visas. A lot of them apply for perm residency after the two years and depending on their skills lots get approved.
> 
> *They make it much harder for Americans for some reason.*



Jealousy and envy because the party is down stairs and they are not invited.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> All I know is that it's much easier to come to Canada as a European than it is as an American. Americans have a much tougher time, but I see LOTS of American plates here. They're mostly oil field guys with company trucks. I've seen Texas plates, lots of Oregon, Pennsylvania etc...
> 
> EU has a deal with Canada where a certain number per country can apply for work visas and they can come straight over with work lined up or not. There are TONS of Germans and Irish people here who have came over with work visas. A lot of them apply for perm residency after the two years and depending on their skills lots get approved.
> 
> They make it much harder for Americans for some reason.



Probably, they don't want the Americans to run away


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> That is South East Asia mate, here I thought you were headed to Pakistan.


lol tomato tomaato

Always get SA and SEA confused. I think I'm turning into a redneck. Read that thread btw? I think I sent it to you right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> Be afraid of Dengue in particular!



Yep. was afraid of it when I was back in India. Especially with the Monsoon and standing puddles of water that became breeding grounds for mosquitoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Be afraid of Dengue in particular!


jesus 
Dengue fever - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



KingMamba said:


> Jealousy and envy because the party is down stairs and they are not invited.


I think it's population control. 330 mln vs 34 mln. lol

If they open the gates, Canada would be gone by this time next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> jesus
> Dengue fever - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I think that I have said this before, but I was briefly in Malaysia and my apartment was frequently visited by "Asian Tiger", I was lucky that none were carrying the disease.


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> lol tomato tomaato
> 
> Always get SA and SEA confused. I think I'm turning into a redneck. Read that thread btw? I think I sent it to you right?



Yeah you sent it to me and I read through a bunch of it and will consider it in the future maybe within 6 months but for personal reasons I would very much like to finish my education first.  Although the money sounds great. 

That being said I also got job offers with some oil companies down south in Texas through family connections which pays about the same as some of the work I saw listed on the thread you passed on to me so maybe burning my *** will be better than freezing it. 



Abii said:


> I think it's population control. 330 mln vs 34 mln. lol
> 
> If they open the gates, Canada would be gone by this time next week.



I doubt it most Americans would go for work but not settle down permanently just because of the weather.


----------



## Chronos

Abii said:


> Boring and stressful at the same time. Going back to work for the first time after two weeks tomorrow. Feels like the first day of school in Iran.
> 
> I half wanna quit cold turkey and go to South Asia for 2 months, come back and get a new job, but can't say no to 3000/week pay checks lol
> 
> *South Asia seems fun though. *



Actually Kerala in India looks like that place.

Don't forget the Himalayas.

Don't waste your money in Pakistan


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Yeah you sent it to me and I read through a bunch of it and will consider it in the future maybe within 6 months but for personal reasons I would very much like to finish my education first.  Although the money sounds great.
> 
> That being said I also got job offers with some oil companies down south in Texas through family connections which pays about the same as some of the work I saw listed on the thread you passed on to me so maybe *burning my *** will be better than freezing it. *[*/*quote]
> True dat lol
> 
> Last year there was an opening in Texas during winter, half the people in the company put in a transfer request lmaooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> Maybe I should move to Canada then!



How are you doing my Heretic brother!

How's life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Ravi Nair said:


> Actually Kerala in India looks like that place.
> 
> Don't forget the Himalayas.
> 
> *Don't waste your money in Pakistan *



Excuse me? Are you about to go on one of your racist tirades?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ravi Nair said:


> How are you doing my Heretic brother!
> 
> How's life?



Very stressful bro, I had a meeting with some high-ranking people in my company, and I'm waiting to see how it went in their eyes. Hopefully, I'll have some information tomorrow, hopefully it'll be good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

@Abii should have put a request yourself.


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Yeah you sent it to me and I read through a bunch of it and will consider it in the future maybe within 6 months but for personal reasons I would very much like to finish my education first.  Although the money sounds great.
> 
> That being said I also got job offers with some oil companies down south in Texas through family connections which pays about the same as some of the work I saw listed on the thread you passed on to me so maybe burning my *** will be better than freezing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it most Americans would go for work but not settle down permanently just because of the weather.


Yeah but think about it. The whole country has a 34 mln population. Any sort of increase can have massive consequences, whether they're here temporarily or long-term. It's easier to control the flow of Europeans than to deal with Americans. I think that's their logic.



KingMamba said:


> @Abii should have put a request yourself.


I won't be caught dead in the US. I watch too much TYT to do such a thing, I know better. lol

Sleep time. Peace out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Interestingly, today that I was very stressed out I wanted some "supernatural" being to aid me, it shows human disposition to belief in "supernatural beings" in times of trouble. As scientists put it, we are programmed to believe in "god".


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> Yeah but think about it. The whole country has a 34 mln population. Any sort of increase can have massive consequences, whether they're here temporarily or long-term. It's easier to control the flow of Europeans than to deal with Americans. I think that's their logic.
> 
> 
> I won't be caught dead in the US. I watch too much TYT to do such a thing, I know better. lol



You are right demographic balance plays a role, I bet those french speakers wouldn't want too many rednecks English speakers migrating into their lands. 

Lmaooo about TYT did you watch yesterdays live stream with the demon possession of a Christian? 



Militant Atheist said:


> Interestingly, today that I was very stressed I wanted some "supernatural" being to aid me, it shows human disposition to belief in "supernatural beings" in times of trouble. As scientists put it, we are programmed to believe in "god".



Who knows maybe Allah heard you anyway.


----------



## Militant Atheist

@Abii @KingMamba I think Cenk lies about his religious beliefs, he is probably a secret Muslim.



KingMamba said:


> Who knows maybe Allah heard you anyway.



Lol. 



Abii said:


> Sleep time. Peace out.



Its like 12:37 bro  Where you going?


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> Excuse me? Are you about to go on* one of your racist tirades*?




being a South Indian sometimes I am the target of some of the Pakistani posters or a North Indian poster's tirade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

I killed the bed bugs btw, anyone is going to congratulate me on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Ravi Nair said:


> being a South Indian sometimes I am the target of some of the Pakistani posters or a North Indian poster's tirade.



I know mate but you have to leave my buddy arya desa alone. 



Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii @KingMamba I think Cenk lies about his religious beliefs, he is probably a secret Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lol. *
> 
> 
> 
> Its like 12:37 bro  Where you going?



What makes you think he is a Muslim?  Yesterday he was talking about how atheist taking over America cannot come fast enough. 

Allah probably had the same reaction when you were calling upon him today. 

@Abii has to fast in a few hours I guess.  jk mate


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii @KingMamba I think *Cenk lies about his religious beliefs, he is probably a secret Muslim.*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Its like 12:37 bro  Where you going?



Don't know. But there is an double standard in academic communities to resort to the same criticism of Islam as they do with Christianity.

I am not talking about mindless bigotry. But a more reasoned critique.

A substantial portion of the criticism in the west is dominated by loonies who go over the top or start adding racial elements to it.



Militant Atheist said:


> I killed the bed bugs btw, anyone is going to congratulate me on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> I killed the bed bugs btw, anyone is going to congratulate me on it?



Eww must be living in a latino neighborhood or some thing they caused an epidemic here in nyc a few years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> I know mate but you have to leave my buddy arya desa alone.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think he is a Muslim?  Yesterday he was talking about how atheist taking over America cannot come fast enough.
> 
> Allah probably had the same reaction when you were calling upon him today.
> 
> @Abii has to fast in a few hours I guess.  jk mate



You watch TYT too 



KingMamba said:


> I know mate but you have to leave my buddy arya desa alone.



well he got banned so 

who is going to call South Indians Hindi hating blackies now :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Ravi Nair said:


> You watch TYT too
> 
> 
> 
> well he got banned so
> 
> who is going to call Souht Indians Hindi hating blackies now :'(



Yeah I been watching it for a while lol. We will find someone or wait for his return lol.


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> What makes you think he is a Muslim? Yesterday he was talking about how atheist taking over America cannot come fast enough.



There are millions of American Atheists who haven't came out of their closets yet. Just give it few years, access to information is religion worst enemy.



KingMamba said:


> Allah probably had the same reaction when you were calling upon him today.



I never called upon anybody, I said that that we are programmed like that, my brain takes over whenever I move towards slightest form of superstition.



KingMamba said:


> @Abii has to fast in a few hours I guess. jk mate



I'm an Atheist, but I never eat or drink in front of people who are fasting, its inhumane to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> There are millions of American Atheists who haven't came out of their closets yet. Just give it few years, access to information is religion worst enemy.
> 
> I never called upon anybody, I said that that we are programmed like that, my brain takes over whenever I move towards slightest form of superstition.
> 
> I'm an Atheist, but I never eat or drink in front of people who are fasting, its inhumane to do that.



Not really most are open about it. Lol I know man I was obviously messing with you. Thank You we be dying half the time as it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> Eww must be living in a latino neighborhood or some thing they caused an epidemic here in nyc a few years ago.



New York is the bed bug capital of the world, or so I have heard! People buy second-hand shit and they start a goddamn epidemic in a whole apartment complex. Worse than these assholes are the ones who sell bed bug-infested shit.


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> You are right demographic balance plays a role, I bet those french speakers wouldn't want too many rednecks English speakers migrating into their lands.
> 
> Lmaooo about TYT did you watch yesterdays live stream with the demon possession of a Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows maybe Allah heard you anyway.


no I just watch the videos they upload. Never watched a live stream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> no I just watch the videos they upload. Never watched a live stream



What do you think about Anna, Ana?


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii @KingMamba I think Cenk lies about his religious beliefs, he is probably a secret Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Its like 12:37 bro  Where you going?


only 11 here lol
I have to study in the morning, go take care of some business and then I have to work night shift lol. Packed day. Need my beauty sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> no I just watch the videos they upload. Never watched a live stream



Oh me either I was just browsing them on youtube and saw they had a live stream going on, you can find it on youtube now it was some funny shit.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> only 11 here lol
> I have to study in the morning, go take care of some business and then I have to work night shift lol. Packed day. *Need my beauty sleep*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> Not really most are open about it. Lol I know man I was obviously messing with you. Thank You we be dying half the time as it is.



I never understood why Atheism was a big deal to begin with.

Half of New Zealand is irreligious, and I haven't heard anything about Atheism while I have been here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> What do you think about Anna, Ana?


uhhh, she is Armenian. It is enough for me not to have any attraction to her.
BTW, she has a partly asiatic look as well, which is more common in turks  Maybe she is a secret turk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> New York is the bed bug capital of the world, or so I have heard! People buy second-hand shit and they start a goddamn epidemic in a whole apartment complex. Worse than these assholes are the ones who sell bed bug-infested shit.



it's worse in tropical climates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Guys look for "Drunken Peasants" podcast on YouTube!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> What do you think about Anna, Ana?


Her new hair style makes her look way hotter than normal (yeah I noticed lol). 

Cenk/Genk is weird. He says he used to be muslim and is an agnostic now, which makes me wanna hate him. But he says the right things all the time. So I don't know about the secret muslim thing lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> uhhh, she is Armenian. It is enough for me not to have any attraction to her.
> BTW, she has a partly asiatic look as well, which is more common in turks  Maybe she is a secret turk



you never told me you watched TYT too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> What do you think about Anna, Ana?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> uhhh, she is Armenian. It is enough for me not to have any attraction to her.
> BTW, she has a partly asiatic look as well, which is more common in turks  Maybe she is a secret turk



I bet Cenk hit her nontheless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


>


Dude I can't function without a solid 8 hour sleep. And that's minimum. I fall sleep at work if I get less than 8. Typical Shirazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> you never told me you watched TYT too.


I watch it sometimes. but, I have almost stopped watching it after Aljazeera, or another arab company bought them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Dude I can't function without a solid 8 hour sleep. And that's minimum. I fall sleep at work if I get less than 8. Typical Shirazi.



I haven't slept more than 4 hours for more than 8 years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Abii said:


> Her new hair style makes her look way hotter than normal (yeah I noticed lol).
> 
> *Cenk/Genk is weird. He says he used to be muslim and is an agnostic now, which makes me wanna hate him. But he says the right things all the time. So I don't know about the secret muslim thing lo*l



That's because his sympathies lay wit the Muslims.

Just because a Muslim turns atheist, doesn't mean they hate Muslims. A lot of them still support them in conflicts with foreign powers.

Same with me. I am an Atheist, criticise Hindus, but still back them up because I am an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> New York is the bed bug capital of the world, or so I have heard! People buy second-hand shit and they start a goddamn epidemic in a whole apartment complex. Worse than these assholes are the ones who sell bed bug-infested shit.



Yep especially Latinos they will pick up shit from the road and bring it home.  Things have gotten better now but about 5 years ago a latino family moved into my apartment complex and the whole building got infested. I had to move lmaoooo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> I watch it sometimes. but, I have almost stopped watching it after Aljazeera, or another arab company bought them.



Al Jazeera bought MSBC not the TYT. They actually have their own studio now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> I haven't slept more than 4 hours for more than 8 years now.


I just puked in my mouth. I would have a heart attack on week 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> Guys look for "Drunken Peasants" podcast on YouTube!



have you watched Joe Rogan's podcast or Dan Carlin podcast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> I bet Cenk hit her nontheless


I think Cenk has a wife. but, in one of Ana's videos, she was saying about the embarrassment stuff that she has done and she said that she and her friend, got drunk one time and went to Cenk house for having fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> I watch it sometimes. but, I have almost stopped watching it after Aljazeera, or another arab company bought them.



Al-Jazeera brought one of the cable networks one of their shows was on and cancelled them but their online stuff is their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ravi Nair said:


> have you watched Joe Rogan's podcast or Dan Carlin podcast.


Who's Joe Rogan?


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I think Cenk has a wife. but, in one of Ana's videos, she was saying about the embarrassment stuff that she has done and she said that she and her friend, got drunk one time and went to Cenk house for having fun


His wife is Filipino and he has a kid. There's an Iranian working in the studio too, have you guys seen him? Reza is his name I think

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> I just puked in my mouth. I would have a heart attack on week 2.



I would have failed my studies if I hadn't do that.



KingMamba said:


> Yep especially Latinos they will pick up shit from the road and bring it home.  Things have gotten better now but about 5 years ago a latino family moved into my apartment complex and the whole building got infested. I had to move lmaoooo.



I didn't know that there were many Latinos in NY.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Al Jazeera bought MSBC not the TYT. They actually have their own studio now.


Actually, one of these arabs, have bought TYT as well. I am 90-95% sure that it was Al Jazeera  Anyway, sometimes, they are very biassed and nub .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Ravi Nair said:


> That's because his sympathies lay wit the Muslims.
> 
> Just because a Muslim turns atheist, doesn't mean they hate Muslims. A lot of them still support them in conflicts with foreign powers.
> 
> Same with me. I am an Atheist, criticise Hindus, but still back them up because I am an Indian.



One time he was so frustrated about some anti Muslim controversy he was about to explode. You are right that he sympathizes with Muslims he has stated his family are still practicing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Since we're on this subject, hottest TYT chick? I have to do some research. Gimmi a minute.


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> Who's Joe Rogan?



UF commentator who runs a podcast network who invites all sorts of cool guests on.

My favorite is when he has Shane smith, VICE documetnary co-creator on his podcast. They talk about some of the weirdest stuff on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> I didn't know that there were many Latinos in NY.



In the city not the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> One time he was so frustrated about some anti Muslim controversy he was about to explode. You are right that he sympathizes with Muslims has has stated his family are still practicing.


He defends the Paliban way too much too.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ravi Nair said:


> UF commentator who runs a podcast network who invites all sorts of cool guests on.
> 
> My favorite is when he has Shane smith, VICE documetnary co-creator on his podcast. They talk about some of the weirdest stuff on the planet.



Thanks. I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Al-Jazeera brought one of the cable networks one of their shows was on and cancelled them but their online stuff is their own.


So, they are partly sold out to arabs. uhhh, I don't like it either ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> So, they are partly sold out to arabs. uhhh, I don't like it either ...



No Arabs cancelled their show and gave them the boot, meaning they were not fans lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Actually, one of these arabs, have bought TYT as well. I am 90-95% sure that it was Al Jazeera  Anyway, sometimes, they are very biassed and nub .



Really?! Shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> No Arabs cancelled their show and gave them the boot, meaning they were not fans lol.



The other point that I dislike about them, is their ultra-liberal attitude, and being smart alec.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> I think Cenk has a wife. but, in one of Ana's videos, she was saying about the embarrassment stuff that she has done and she said that she and her friend, got drunk one time and went to Cenk house for having fun



 Holy ****! Cenk is one lucky bastard! He said in one of his videos that he is divorced, something about his ex-Wife Wendy, I think she was Asian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> He defends the Paliban way too much too.



Wth is Paliban lol?


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Really?! Shit.


@KingMamba says that they were partly(the cable part) arab sold outs, but they are not anymore. Anyway, I believe that if you get AIDS one time, you would have it until your death. these dictators money is not much different from AIDS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> The other point that I dislike about them, is their ultra-liberal attitude, and being smart alec.



I'm a liberal too, but some of TYT liberal stances is just too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> Thanks. I'm gonna give it a try.



I meant UFC commentator


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> No Arabs cancelled their show and gave them the boot, meaning they were not fans lol.


When did this happen?


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> The other point that I dislike about them, *is their ultra-liberal attitude, and being smart alec.*



Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Wth is Paliban lol?


palistinians


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> I'm a liberal too, but some of TYT liberal stances is just too much.



@rmi5 this. I hate when they go into pointless criticisms about capitalism etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Holy ****! Cenk is one lucky bastard! He said in one of his videos that he is divorced, something about his ex-Wife Wendy, I think she was Asian.



Be a boss, or be a celebrity and you would get laid a lot. Cenk is not excluded from this law either

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

RMI is a secret redneck lol 
He's very Republican.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> When did this happen?



*Weeknight program on Current TV*
On September 20, 2011, Current TV announced that _TYT_ would launch a weeknight TV edition of the show at 7 pm EST on the network beginning sometime in the 4th quarter of 2011. The show joined _Countdown with Keith Olbermann_ as the second news and opinion program on Current as the network continued to develop a new lineup of programming followed by _The War Room with Jennifer Granholm_ in January. According to the show's website, the show was introduced as _The Young Turks with Cenk Uygur_ to differentiate itself from the popular web series.[11] For two years the two separate shows were done one after the other with an hour break in between shows Monday through Thursday.

*On January 2, 2013, it was announced that Current TV had been sold to Al Jazeera, a Qatar-based broadcaster.[12] Al Jazeera reorganized the channel into the new Al Jazeera America network and cancelled TYT, which continued to August, 2013.[13]* The show on Current ended on August 15, 2013. Al Jazeera America planned to build a news source with a more neutral tone.[14]

In an interview with the _Los Angeles Times,_ Uygur commented that since the TV show was cancelled he was relieved to move on and focus on his web show and site. He said he had been "exhausted from doing the two shows at once." As he believes that the future of media is online, he is glad to put his energies there. Uygur also noted that he talked with Al Jazeera America after they bought Current and they mutually decided that the show would not continue due to Al Jazeera America's more neutral tone.[14] However, members of The Young Turks, such as Michael Shure (as a political and general assignment contributor), Cara Santa Maria (part of TechKnow) and Ben Mankiewicz (as a movie critic), regularly appear on Al Jazeera America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> I'm a liberal too, but some of TYT liberal stances is just too much.


I hate this ultra-liberal attitude. it will ruin USA, and it has already screwed Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> palistinians


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> I hate this ultra-liberal attitude. it will ruin USA, and it has already screwed Europe.



Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

btw I miss that Chelsea slut that they had on TYT university.





Fucking hot. My type of chick. Wonder what happened to her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> RMI is a secret redneck lol
> He's very Republican.


I am not much redneck, but I am a republican. My favorite politician is ron paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> One time he was so frustrated about some anti Muslim controversy he was about to explode. You are right that he sympathizes with Muslims he has stated his family are still practicing.



It looks like I am gonna go back to India for a three week stay in India.

Likely to be in Kerala, then a few bit in Mysore,and other few areas in South Karnataka. then finally Bangalore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> @KingMamba says that they were partly(the cable part) arab sold outs, but they are not anymore. Anyway, I believe that if you get AIDS one time, you would have it until your death. these dictators money is not much different from AIDS



That is not what I said. They were working for some cable that was bought by the Arabs who cancelled them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> I am not much redneck, but I am a republican. *My favorite politician is ron paul.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

This was one video where Cenk got emotional for some dumb controversy.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I am not much redneck, but I am a republican. My favorite politician is ron paul.


Yeah I noticed before from our conversations. I'm super lib. 

Can't you be conservative and not a republican. As a minority, I feel like that's self hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5 this. I hate when they go into pointless criticisms about capitalism etc.



Capitalism is always superior to any other economic system. the reason is very simple. it is based on humans natural instincts. A socialist government will always screw the country in long term, since it requires some factors that is non-existent among common people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> I am not much redneck, but I am a republican. My favorite politician is ron paul.



I love Southern accent, specially Tennessean accent! What about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Ravi Nair said:


>



He has pretty much retired from politics.


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Be a boss, or be a celebrity and you would get laid a lot. Cenk is not excluded from this law either



Henry Kissinger is right. Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Ravi Nair said:


> It looks like I am gonna go back to India for a three week stay in India.
> 
> Likely to be in Kerala, then a few bit in Mysore,and other few areas in South Karnataka. then finally Bangalore.



Have fun while you can. 



Ravi Nair said:


> Henry Kissinger is right. Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac.



That's how he banged Marilyn Monroe lol.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Guys, what do you think about this scene?


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> I am not much redneck, but I am a republican. My favorite politician is ron paul.



Ron Paul is only a repub in name he is a total libertarian in reality and I supported him as well. If you watch the republican nomination debates in 2012 he was the only one who made sense, which is why he was not named the candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Yeah I noticed before from our conversations. I'm super lib.
> 
> Can't you be conservative and not a republican. As a minority, I feel like that's self hate.


There are some religious freaks in republican party, and I am not denying it, but, still I prefer their attitude over the more socialistic attitude of democrats.
I did not understand the last part. You mean that minorities cannot be conservatives? I disagree dude.


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> Guys, what do you think about this scene?



What about it? Overtones of Roman historical transition from Republic to empire in the scene.


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> What about it? Overtones of Roman historical transition from Republic to empire in the scene.



I think it needs to happen in real life


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> I love Southern accent, specially Tennessean accent! What about you?


Yeah, it is funny in some degree  The New England accent is also very good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> I think it needs to happen in real life



If I am to be Emperor, why not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> There are some religious freaks in republican party, and I am not denying it, but, still I prefer their attitude over the more socialistic attitude of democrats.
> I did not understand the last part. You mean that minorities cannot be conservatives? I disagree dude.


No I mean minorities can't be republicans. Isn't there a third party you can associate yourself with? I know the US is super two party system and all, but there are other parties no?

P.S. ya'll need to junk that two party system. It's so fucking stupid.

And with that said, I'm seriously gonna go to bed. Once I start talking about murica I can't let it go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> If I am to be Emperor, why not.



What do you think about Star Wars prequels? Why some people hate them? I think they're better than the sequels?!



Abii said:


> No I mean minorities can't be republicans. Isn't there a third party you can associate yourself with? I know the US is super two party system and all, but there are other parties no?
> 
> P.S. ya'll need to junk that two party system. It's so fucking stupid.
> 
> And with that said, I'm seriously gonna go to bed. Once I start talking about murica I can't let it go.



There are several high ranking Republican minorities here in the U.S. for example Bobby Jindal, governor of Louisiana is one of them, then there was an African-American Neurosurgeon who Republicans had in mind for the Presidential election. I don't remember his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Henry Kissinger is right. Power is the ultimate aphrodisiac.


It is a very interesting discussion, but I think it is much more important for women than men. women tend to be more lenient to the higher power and would act passively, while men want to have struggle to gain more power and they encounter against power in a more active way.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> It is a very interesting discussion, but I think it is much more important for women than men. women tend to be more lenient to the higher power and would act passively, while men want to have struggle to gain more power and they encounter against power in a more active way.



Women make fucked up choices man, women tend to go for bad boys for some reason. At least the good looking ones. That is of course generally speaking. If you treat women in their twenties with respect they'll peg you for a weak guy, after all their fucking and when they're in their 30s they start looking for a "mate" that is when they already have like 3 children, at least that is the story here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Ron Paul is only a repub in name he is a total libertarian in reality and I supported him as well. If you watch the republican nomination debates in 2012 he was the only one who made sense, which is why he was not named the candidate.



Ron Paul is obviously the best candidate for presidency, but, people are not educated enough to understand him, and his ideas.
BTW, I disagree with you, and I believe that he is really a republican, not only a republican by name. All republicans are not ultra religious christians as it is shown by the liberal media. Being republican for me, is more about being a conservative, not being religious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> btw I miss that Chelsea slut that they had on TYT university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking hot. My type of chick. Wonder what happened to her.



Dangers of Grooming down there, liberal media is getting more and more fucked up  Lol.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> No I mean minorities can't be republicans. Isn't there a third party you can associate yourself with? I know the US is super two party system and all, but there are other parties no?
> 
> P.S. ya'll need to junk that two party system. It's so fucking stupid.
> 
> And with that said, I'm seriously gonna go to bed. Once I start talking about murica I can't let it go.



Nah, I clearly disagree. Let's discuss about it later, if you want to go to bed now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> *Have fun while you can. *
> 
> 
> 
> That's how he banged Marilyn Monroe lol.



It's not a death sentence.

Kerala and the other areas I mentioned draw in millions of foreign tourists.

Besides, December is the best time to go. That is if it is happening at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Women make fucked up choices man, women tend to go for bad boys for some reason. At least the good looking ones. That is of course generally speaking. If you treat women in their twenties with respect they'll peg you for a weak guy, after all their fucking and when they're in their 30s they start looking for a "mate" that is when they already have like 3 children, at least that is the story here.




Women are really smart dude.  their mind works based on achieving the most out of their partners. the current liberal society and culture, let them to be free and do whatever they want. So, they would do whatever they want, until they reach an age in which they start to go downhills. that's when they become lovely faithful housewives and try to find the good guys and attach themselves to them. it happens around 30s when their look start to deteriorate and go down hill. the truth is that good boys are dull and bad boys are fun. that is a fact. so, they enjoy being with bad boys, and when they reach to critical point of 30s, they would find good boys before going downhill.
That's a very logical, you may want to say opportunistic, approach. but, it is the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> *What do you think about Star Wars prequels*? Why some people hate them? I think they're better than the sequels?!
> 
> 
> 
> There are several high ranking Republican minorities here in the U.S. for example Bobby Jindal, governor of Louisiana is one of them, then there was an African-American Neurosurgeon who Republicans had in mind for the Presidential election. I don't remember his name.



I think they had some of the cheesiest, non-realistic romance scenes.

And Jar jar binks alone made me tear my hair out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Guys I'm going to bed, take care. Wish me luck for tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Women are really smart dude.  their mind works based on achieving the most out of their partners. the current liberal society and culture, let them to be free and do whatever they want. So, they would do whatever they want, until they reach an age in which they start to go downhills. that's when they become lovely faithful housewives and try to find the good guys and attach themselves to them. it happens around 30s when their look start to deteriorate and go down hill. the truth is that good boys are dull and bad boys are fun. that is a fact. so, they enjoy being with bad boys, and when they reach to critical point of 30s, they would find good boys before going downhill.
> *That's a very logical, you may want to say opportunistic, approach. but, it is the truth*.



Yes, that makes sense. 

I mean, let's be honest, Men can't moan about it either. The guys go for the lookers. 

if you look at Evolutionary biology, this is consistent.

so the life lesson is, don't give a sh!t to what societ expects from you, live life on your own terms.



Militant Atheist said:


> Guys I'm going to bed, take care. Wish me luck for tomorrow



Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Women are really smart dude.  their mind works based on achieving the most out of their partners. the current liberal society and culture, let them to be free and do whatever they want. So, they would do whatever they want, until they reach an age in which they start to go downhills. that's when they become lovely faithful housewives and try to find the good guys and attach themselves to them. it happens around 30s when their look start to deteriorate and go down hill. the truth is that good boys are dull and bad boys are fun. that is a fact. so, they enjoy being with bad boys, and when they reach to critical point of 30s, they would find good boys before going downhill.
> That's a very logical, you may want to say opportunistic, approach. but, it is the truth.



Yes. They're opportunistic, but I believe we men have better chance at hooking up with younger females than older females hooking up with younger men. That is for obvious reasons, men tend to retain their youthful conditions better than females.

You know, one thing that I'm mercilessly against is any form of Feminism; Feminists scums of the earth, try to mess up Atheism by sticking their fucked up agenda to Atheism, they always bitch and moan about how females are not equal, patriarchy, blah blah blah bullshit whereas in West, where women have been given equal opportunity they haven't achieved more than teen pregnancy, basically men have always been in charge and we'll continue to be in charge in forseeable future. The minute women are allowed to take charge everything goes to shit, look at Brazil for one. Just because Angela Merkel is 1 in a million, it doesn't mean that every women is conditioned to be a leader and or even a good scientist or engineer, I could argue that women are not even the best cooks out there. They can at best have s supporting roles in the society, again that is generally speaking, it has been determined by millions of years of evolution, and as Cenk says it: Its a sad day for them! They should deal with it.

You see why I'm still single @rmi5 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> Yes, that makes sense.
> 
> I mean, let's be honest, Men can't moan about it either. The guys go for the lookers.
> 
> if you look at Evolutionary biology, this is consistent.
> 
> so the life lesson is, don't give a sh!t to what societ expects from you, live life on your own terms.
> 
> 
> Good luck



The biggest life lesson is that everything in the world is bullshit. I have thought a lot about it, guys. Religion? Datings? Nationalism? Social Class? Gender? ... all of them are bullshit. This globe is turing upon a Bullshit mountain, my friends. Most people, 99.9999999% , live based on their own instincts, and let's not fool ourselves, human instinct is being opportunist and achieve the most pleasure, and screw other human beings, and that's what 99.999999% of men and women do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> The biggest life lesson is that everything in the world is bullshit. I have thought a lot about it, guys. Religion? Datings? Nationalism? Social Class? Gender? ... all of them are bullshit. This globe is turing upon a Bullshit mountain, my friends. Most people, 99.9999999% , live based on their own instincts, and let's not fool ourselves, human instinct is being opportunist and achieve the most pleasure, and screw other human beings, and that's what 99.999999% of men and women do.



I was going to say lies. Because concepts such as tue love , faith and all are necessary lies to prop up institutions.

A lot of unhappiness in my life has occurred when I set up my expectations according to what my parents, or society at large expected of me.

That is not what I want.

At what age to marry, or the type of job you want. It seems there is a never ending laundry list of things you need to find happiness and by the time you are done doing them you are old and ready to kick the bucket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Yes. They're opportunistic, but I believe we men have better chance at hooking up with younger females than older females hooking up with younger men. That is for obvious reasons, men tend to retain their youthful conditions better than females.


No, the reason is that we are the ones who have more power. If you notice it these days, there are bunch of rich women who **** young, and handsome men. why? because they have the true power aka money. We, men, have more of it, so, we achieve more younger and attractive opposite sex, but, that's because of the power that we have.


> You know, one thing that I'm mercilessly against is any form of Feminism; Feminists scums of the earth, try to mess up Atheism by sticking their fucked up agenda to Atheism,


Dude, Feminists and socialists and liberals are the same group of scums. I am happy that you are out of socialism or blind feminisim craps, and I am sure you would very soon find out that liberals are another scums as well. As I told you before, the Golden rmi5 rule says that everything in the world is BS, and works based on BS. So, when you encounter a feminist, you need to know that they are trying to sell you their BS, while in reality their leaders don't give a crap about any of their words. Look at current women's situation. They are working like men, they get pregnant very soon, and are forced to raise children on their own, while in a few decades ago, men were the only ones who were fucked every day because of heavy labor, and were forced to be with only 1 women, and contribute a lot of effort for raising children , ... As we can expect from Golden rule of rmi5, in this case, this BS feminism has worked against women's interests while they, women are thinking that they have achieved more rights.
Normally, I, as a man, should not be against it, but I, as a wise man, know that it would ruin foundation of family and it would finally screw men as well.


> they always bitch and moan about how females are not equal, patriarchy, blah blah blah bullshit whereas in West, where women have been given equal opportunity they haven't achieved more than teen pregnancy, basically men have always been in charge and we'll continue to be in charge in forseeable future. The minute women are allowed to take charge everything goes to shit, look at Brazil for one. Just because Angela Merkel is 1 in a million, it doesn't mean that every women is conditioned to be a leader and or even a good scientist or engineer, I could argue that women are not even the best cooks out there. They can at best have s supporting roles in the society, again that is generally speaking, it has been determined by millions of years of evolution, and as Cenk says it: Its a sad day for them! They should deal with it.
> 
> You see why I'm still single @rmi5 ?


Still, you should not be single. You need to find a cute girl and have physical act of love with her  Just be aware of this stuff 



rmi5 said:


> As we can expect from Golden rule of rmi5, in this case, this BS feminism has worked against women's interests while they, women are thinking that they have achieved more rights.


*That's the key here. The world is about selling your BS, and the most important factor in selling BS, is convincing your customer that he is achieving his/her goals while you are fucking your client very hard, and screwing him/her over a non-sense thing.*



Ravi Nair said:


> I was going to say lies. Because concepts such as tue love , faith and all are necessary lies to prop up institutions.
> 
> A lot of unhappiness in my life has occurred when I set up my expectations according to what my parents, or society at large expected of me.
> 
> That is not what I want.
> 
> At what age to marry, or the type of job you want. It seems there is a never ending laundry list of things you need to find happiness and by the time you are done doing them you are old and ready to kick the bucket.



Yup dude, that's very important. Society makes you so busy with non-senses that you forget yourself and finally reach to the end of your life when you have not done any of what you have wanted to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@rmi5 

My marketing degree does have one good use. Selling BS as something necessary in your life to make money!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Ravi Nair @Militant Atheist 
Watch it from 2:06 to 15:54

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> @Ravi Nair @Militant Atheist
> Watch it from 2:06 to 15:54



I watched this ages ago.

George Carlin is one of my all time greats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ravi Nair said:


> @rmi5
> 
> My marketing degree does have one good use. Selling BS as something necessary in your life to make money!




Marketing high quality-premium-large grade BS. In a perfect, non BS world, marketing is another useless type of jobs my friend, like a clergymen job, but in our real BS world, it is extremely important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Marketing high quality-premium-large grade BS. In a perfect, non BS world, marketing is another useless type of jobs my friend, like a clergymen job, but in our real BS world, it is extremely important.



Problem with my sort of degree is that unlike the sciences, I am pretty sure that after graduating University, I will get a job not related to what my degree is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Militant Atheist 
in video ra az 27:40 ta 33:00 bebin:




daghighe ye 29 be ba'd jaaleb misheh. 
tozih mideh ke chetori BS foroushi anjaam misheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

aaa 17 ta page az diruz tala raftin, baziaa bikaran vaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> I haven't slept more than 4 hours for more than 8 years now.



They say, having small amount of sleep, reflects badly on health... Like it affects your memory, you have difficult time while remembering things....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> They say, having small amount of sleep, reflects badly on health... Like it affects your memory, you have difficult time while remembering things....


 ıt´s also hurt other orgaıns and make u sıck faster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> No 10K. Believe it or not I'm bottom of the barrel, the bottom feeder...
> My boss makes 250 lol
> Here it's easy. Where I am, there are more jobs than people. I think the unemployment rate is around 3%. That's why the salaries are so ridiculous. My buddy quit our company, started sub contracting and he was making 9500/week. I didn't believe him till he showed me his paper work. Welders here charge 150 an hour!!!! That's for sub contracting though. As regular employees they make close to 50 an hour within 4 years and they can get 65 an hour if they do fitting as well. This is their base. They have fat company paid pensions and benefits too.


Why don't you move to Australia, I have friends there making 140k per year, they quite love the environment and everything about this country.
One of those b@sterds, working there along with his wife both my fellow colleagues, after about 3-4 years of working they came back and bought a house around billion in Tehran as an investment, 
Hey @Serpentine, if you are searching for motivations, then search for subclass 576 of visa affairs for Australia,
There is a free 6 month student visa for graduates of engineering academies of *Tehran* university and Amir kabir university (only, not *sharif or any other low class universities*), if they could find a job in this 6 month period their visa will be extended for another 2 years and after that they would be given the residency of Australia.
You can search for jobs in Aus from here and appoint even a video conference interview, I have a comprehensive knowledge about this, if you are interested I would be more than happy to be a help. (The University of Tehran Advertising Company)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

In 1997, the United States purchased 21 *Moldovan *aircraft under the Nunn–Lugar Cooperative Threat Reduction program. Fourteen were MiG-29Ss, which are equipped with an active radar jammer in its spine and are capable of being armed with nuclear weapons. Part of the United States’ motive to purchase these aircraft was to prevent them from being sold to "rogue states", especially Iran.[83] This purchase could also provide the United States Air Force with a working evaluation and data for the MiG-29, and possibly for use in dissimilar air combat training. Such information may prove valuable in any future conflicts and can aid in the design and testing of current and future weapons platforms. In late 1997, the MiGs were delivered to the National Air and Space Intelligence Center (NASIC) at Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Ohio, though many of the former Moldovan MiG-29s are believed to have been scrapped.

I finally found it , The country was Moldavia .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Why don't you move to Australia, I have friends there making 140k per year, they quite love the environment and everything about this country.
> One of those b@sterds, working there along with his wife both my fellow colleagues, after about 3-4 years of working they came back and bought a house around billion in Tehran as an investment,
> Hey @Serpentine, if you are searching for motivations, then search for subclass 576 of visa affairs for Australia,
> There is a free 6 month student visa for graduates of engineering academies of *Tehran* university and Amir kabir university (only, not *sharif or any other low class universities*), if they could find a job in this 6 month period their visa will be extended for another 2 years and after that they would be given the residency of Australia.
> You can search for jobs in Aus from here and appoint even a video conference interview, I have a comprehensive knowledge about this, if you are interested I would be more than happy to be a help. (The University of Tehran Advertising Company)


You wanted to make jealous huh? 

I like Australia more than some western countries, it's highly developed with very high living standards. I like it and I have many close relatives, including my aunt there. I'd love to go there if I was to apply for a foreign university.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Sinan said:


> They say, having small amount of sleep, reflects badly on health... Like it affects your memory, you have difficult time while remembering things....


It also shortens lifespan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

IR1907 said:


> It also shortens lifespan



Welcome to PDF friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Why don't you move to Australia, I have friends there making 140k per year, they quite love the environment and everything about this country.
> One of those b@sterds, working there along with his wife both my fellow colleagues, after about 3-4 years of working they came back and bought a house around billion in Tehran as an investment,
> Hey @Serpentine, if you are searching for motivations, then search for subclass 576 of visa affairs for Australia,
> There is a free 6 month student visa for graduates of engineering academies of *Tehran* university and Amir kabir university (only, not *sharif or any other low class universities*), if they could find a job in this 6 month period their visa will be extended for another 2 years and after that they would be given the residency of Australia.
> You can search for jobs in Aus from here and appoint even a video conference interview, I have a comprehensive knowledge about this, if you are interested I would be more than happy to be a help. (The University of Tehran Advertising Company)


Not a bad idea tbh. But there are just more jobs here and it's easier to find work all around. 

If I was an engineer I would look into it though.



Militant Atheist said:


> Dangers of Grooming down there, liberal media is getting more and more fucked up  Lol.


What, you don't groom the nether regions? You've been missing out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AShkan

haman10 said:


> khosh oomadi ashkan .
> 
> looking forward to your posts ! everyone here is military enthusiast so u found the right place i suppose .
> 
> nice avatar BTdub , sedjil project was kicked off by* Jahade khodkafie-e Niruye Havaie* to replace the AIM-54A Phoenix





That is correct and apparently the project was headed by Col. Mazandarani. I have the story as well and will post it soon in the IRIAF War Stories. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Not a bad idea tbh. But there are just more jobs here and it's easier to find work all around.
> 
> If I was an engineer I would look into it though.


Weren't you working as an NDT expert?

Btw, what kinds of NDT methods you use the most? like magnetic or pressure leak test? or ultrasonic? And on which parts? oil pipes?


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> You wanted to make jealous huh?


Ya I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> aaa 17 ta page az diruz tala raftin, baziaa bikaran vaghan


Vaghean 
Cheghad harf mizanan


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Weren't you working as an NDT expert?
> 
> Btw, what kinds of NDT methods you use the most? like magnetic or pressure leak test? or ultrasonic? And on which parts? oil pipes?



Ultrasonic (shear wave) is starting to give way to Phased Array. Radiography is the most used method still, but phased array is starting to get super popular and take over the market share. MPI and LPI are used too. 

Oil pipes here are 100% "x-ray" (people here call radiography "x-ray" even though we almost always use gamma). Every seam/weld that's made has to be checked by either radiography or UT. Oil storage tanks are also 100% x-ray till the 2nd or 3rd level (depending on the size) and percentage for everything above. 

There are also more advanced methods that are over my head. For example Acoustic Emission where they stick insanely sensitive microphones around live oil storage tanks in order to "listen to corrosion." The microphones are so sensitive that you can literally listen to the corrosion. 

I'm tying to get into visual inspection now. There's more money in it and the job is a thousand times easier. First step for me is to get into quality control (working on it now) and after that I'll have to get my API certs (American Petroleum Institute) in order to become a proper inspector. Lots of engineers here go into NDT in order to get the required experience so they can go write their API certificates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Anybody know which sat Channel broadcasts IRI Vs RUS volleybal?


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Ultrasonic (shear wave) is starting to give way to Phased Array. Radiography is the most used method still, but phased array is starting to get super popular and take over the market share. MPI and LPI are used too.
> 
> Oil pipes here are 100% "x-ray" (people here call radiography "x-ray" even though we almost always use gamma). Every seam/weld that's made has to be checked by either radiography or UT. Oil storage tanks are also 100% x-ray till the 2nd or 3rd level (depending on the size) and percentage for everything above.
> 
> There are also more advanced methods that are over my head. For example Acoustic Emission where they stick insanely sensitive microphones around live oil storage tanks in order to "listen to corrosion." The microphones are so sensitive that you can literally listen to the corrosion.
> 
> I'm tying to get into visual inspection now. There's more money in it and the job is a thousand times easier. First step for me is to get into quality control (working on it now) and after that I'll have to get my API certs (American Petroleum Institute) in order to become a proper inspector. Lots of engineers here go into NDT in order to get the required experience so they can go write their API certificates.


It's first time I'm hearing about phased array being used in NDT methods, that's interesting. How does it work? About radiography, if I'm not mistaken, gamma always works better than x-rays isn't it? I knew about that Acoustic Emission test, it's very awesome, first time I read it, I couldn't believe it's possible to detect sound waves emitted from a corrosion process or a micro crack moving inside the structure.

Visual inspection is much easier, but shouldn't they give less money for it?
So you don't use MT method much right? since it can only detect faults and cracks a few millimeters under the surface and not those deep in the structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> It's first time I'm hearing about phased array being used in NDT methods, that's interesting. How does it work? About radiography, if I'm not mistaken, gamma always works better than x-rays isn't it? I knew about that Acoustic Emission test, it's very awesome, first time I read it, I couldn't believe it's possible to detect sound waves emitted from a corrosion process or a micro crack moving inside the structure.
> 
> Visual inspection is much easier, but shouldn't they give less money for it?
> So you don't use MT method much right? since it can only detect faults and cracks a few millimeters under the surface and not those deep in the structure.


Phased Array is very specialized. Even UT technicians with 20 years in the field have to go back to school to get retrained. The basic idea is that the transducer sends multiple beams into the object instead of the usual solitary beam sent with a traditional FLAW method. It decreases time and you also don't need to move the transducer around. You just place it and the beams do their thing. It's also more accurate. Phased Array is slowly taking over both UT and Radiography.
Frost & Sullivan: Replacement of Radiography by Phased Array Ultrasonic Testing Drives Global Ultrasonic NDT Equipment Market

With X-Ray the problem is portability. When you're on the field or 70 feet up on a tank, you can't use an X-Ray machine. X-Ray uses electricity of course and it's less dangerous, but not at all portable. With gamma you have a 50 pound camera and you can take it anywhere. The problem is radiation and the possibility of a major accident is always present.

Acoustic Emission is extremely cost effective. The way it was explained to me was that it can be done on live tanks with all sorts of products inside. Traditionally you'd have to empty the tank, clean it, send in visual inspectors and finally send in the gamma/MPI crews. That's millions upon millions of dollars. With AE you just place the microphones, connect them to amplifiers and voila! You can give the client a report on the condition of the tank without emptying the damn monster. They can decide if it needs to be refurbished or not, but the inspection didn't cost them an arm and a leg. This means more inspections can be done as companies won't be afraid of costs anymore. The guy that was explaining it to me said the sound of a water drop was the same as a canon going off 1 meter in front of you!!! They could pin point where that water drop originated from too. Amazing.

MT is done a lot in fabrication shops actually. But it's mostly done on misc stuff. When it comes to pipe it's mostly gamma (to meet code requirements). We do MT on pipe that can't be X-rayed though (i.e. pipe smaller than 2 inch or pipe with a fucked up weld that can't be shot). MT is used a lot during shut downs (when plants and refineries shut down for annual maintenance).

Visual inspection is the highest paying method actually. It's not even close. Quality control people, lead inspectors etc... all need to be certified to different visual inspection codes. Even engineers can't go straight into visual inspection. For example, in order to get your API 510 certification, this is what you need to do:

API 510 Pressure Vessel Inspector Program - Qualification Requirements

API certified inspectors make more than engineers here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Sinan said:


> They say, having small amount of sleep, reflects badly on health... Like it affects your memory, you have difficult time while remembering things....


You're right my friend.

I got good news for me, apparently yesterday meeting was good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> I got good news for me, apparently yesterday meeting was good



The meeting where you waited 3 hours right. 

Congratz. 

Edit: Is Persian Cat, really from your country.. or it is just named like that..

I haven't seen any cat like it.. i mean it is super relaxed....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

حیف شد ایران والیبال رو باخت

شب قدر التماس دعا از همگی

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> The meeting where you waited 3 hours right.
> 
> Congratz.
> 
> Edit: Is Persian Cat, really from your country.. or it is just named like that..
> 
> I haven't seen any cat like it.. i mean it is super relaxed....


They're not this extreme, but they do originate in Iran. The Brits took a lot of long haired cats from Iran centuries ago and started breeding them for their hair and flat faces. The ones with the extremely flat faces are specially bred.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Phased Array is very specialized. Even UT technicians with 20 years in the field have to go back to school to get retrained. The basic idea is that the transducer sends multiple beams into the object instead of the usual solitary beam sent with a traditional FLAW method. It decreases time and you also don't need to move the transducer around. You just place it and the beams do their thing. It's also more accurate. Phased Array is slowly taking over both UT and Radiography.
> Frost & Sullivan: Replacement of Radiography by Phased Array Ultrasonic Testing Drives Global Ultrasonic NDT Equipment Market
> 
> With X-Ray the problem is portability. When you're on the field or 70 feet up on a tank, you can't use an X-Ray machine. X-Ray uses electricity of course and it's less dangerous, but not at all portable. With gamma you have a 50 pound camera and you can take it anywhere. The problem is radiation and the possibility of a major accident is always present.
> 
> Acoustic Emission is extremely cost effective. The way it was explained to me was that it can be done on live tanks with all sorts of products inside. Traditionally you'd have to empty the tank, clean it, send in visual inspectors and finally send in the gamma/MPI crews. That's millions upon millions of dollars. With AE you just place the microphones, connect them to amplifiers and voila! You can give the client a report on the condition of the tank without emptying the damn monster. They can decide if it needs to be refurbished or not, but the inspection didn't cost them an arm and a leg. This means more inspections can be done as companies won't be afraid of costs anymore. The guy that was explaining it to me said the sound of a water drop was the same as a canon going off 1 meter in front of you!!! They could pin point where that water drop originated from too. Amazing.
> 
> MT is done a lot in fabrication shops actually. But it's mostly done on misc stuff. When it comes to pipe it's mostly gamma (to meet code requirements). We do MT on pipe that can't be X-rayed though (i.e. pipe smaller than 2 inch or pipe with a fucked up weld that can't be shot). MT is used a lot during shut downs (when plants and refineries shut down for annual maintenance).
> 
> Visual inspection is the highest paying method actually. It's not even close. Quality control people, lead inspectors etc... all need to be certified to different visual inspection codes. Even engineers can't go straight into visual inspection. For example, in order to get your API 510 certification, this is what you need to do:
> 
> API 510 Pressure Vessel Inspector Program - Qualification Requirements
> 
> API certified inspectors make more than engineers here.



Thanks for all the useful information.
I'd also like getting in to NDT and inspection business if I don't achieve my first goal (composites and nano composites), it's very interesting. It's a relatively easy job (compared to many other engineering activities which usually require hard works with not much of money), it can be enjoyable and also usually comes with good payment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Thanks for all the useful information.
> I'd also like getting in to NDT and inspection business if I don't achieve my first goal (composites and nano composites), it's very interesting. It's a relatively easy job (compared to many other engineering activities which usually require hard works with not much of money), it can be enjoyable and also usually comes with good payment.


Yes and know. If you're a technician it's easy, but in Canada the regulations are very stringent. Even if you're a rocket scientist you have to start at the bottom and get the required hours before you can go do your exams in order to become a tech. The whole process usually takes 1-2 years. So you're looking at 3-4 years for all the methods and before you're comfortable. Money is there from the start though. NDT in other countries doesn't pay much. I know for a fact that NDT techs in the US get paid a fraction of what we get.

Most engineers go into visual inspection and quality control if they decide to get into inspection. Look into API certifications.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lool
Iran rooz be rooz koskhol tar mishe

شهرداری تهران زنان را از مشاغل دفتری اخراج می کند

شهرداری تهران زنان را از مشاغل دفتری اخراج می کند

شهرداری تهران، تمامی زنان شاغل در سمتهای دفتری نظیر مسئول دفتر، منشی و تایپیست را از مشاغل خود اخراج کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Sinan said:


> The meeting where you waited 3 hours right.



Yes  I was fucked up all last night. First they wanted to renew my contract, but now its a permanent job. 



Sinan said:


> Edit: Is Persian Cat, really from your country.. or it is just named like that..



I think Abii's answer is correct.



Abii said:


> شهرداری تهران زنان را از مشاغل دفتری اخراج می کند



همینطوری بریم از عربستان هم رد می کنیم. ما همیشه در خلاف جهت زمان حرکت کردیم.



Abii said:


> What, you don't groom the nether regions? You've been missing out.



:ِD I know but it doesn't worth creating a segment about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/416891/وقایع-دهشتناک-شب-ورود-داعش-به-موصل

یک نظامی عراقی با روایت وقایع وحشتناک شب ورود داعش به موصل، تاکید کرد: نیروهای پیشمرگه که همواره به عنوان ضامن برقراری امنیت به ارتش عراق کمک می کردند، در آن شب موجبات سیطره داعش بر موصل و اخراج سربازان ارتش از این شهر را فراهم کردند.

به گزارش خبرگزاری مهر، سیطره ناگهانی داعش بر برخی استانهای شمال غربی عراق که تقریبا یک سوم از خاک این کشور را تشکیل می دهد، سوالات متعددی را در بین افکار عمومی منطقه ایجاد کرد. ناظران منطقه ای معتقدند یک گروه تروریستی همانند داعش که به انجام اقدامات تروریستی در برخی شهرهای سوریه و سیطره بر برخی مناطق اکتفا کرده بود، هرگز نمی توانست یک شبه به تشکیلاتی آن چنان قدرتمند تبدیل شود که بتواند ارتش عراق را از شهرهای مهم شمال غربی این کشور بیرون رانده و خودش بر آنها مسلط شود.

تحلیل قاطع در اینجا بر این مسئله استوار است که دستهای پشت پرده منطقه ای (در همسایگی عراق) و داخلی (در درون عراق) در کار بوده است تا با سیطره داعش بر برخی شهرها و مناطق بزرگ عراق روی ناکارآمدی دولت "نوری المالکی" نخست وزیر عراق بزرگنمایی صورت گیرد و از این طریق پروژه صهیونیستی تجزیه عراق به چندین کشور متخاصم را دنبال کنند.

طرحی که در نهایت برای کل خاورمیانه نیز در نظر گرفته شده تا برای حتی چند قرن آتی خیال آمریکا و اسرائیل و دیگر همپیمانان آنها را از بابت بقای رژیم جعلی صهیونیستی که منافع بلندمدت آنها را در منطقه تامین می کند، راحت کند.

در همین راستا یک منبع موثق نظامی در ارتش عراق در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر، روایت دهشتناکی از شب سیطره تروریستهای داعش بر موصل مطرح کرد.

وی در این باره اظهار داشت: ما در شب سیطره داعش بر موصل به عنوان نیروهای ارتش عراق در یکی از پایگاهها این شهر حضور داشتیم. تعامل و همکاری میان ارتش عراق و نیروهای پیشمرگه در موصل و برخی دیگر مناطق که دارای اقلیت کرد هستند نیز موضوعی همیشگی در عراق پس از رهایی از رژیم بعثی صدام بوده است.

وی افزود: در آن شب بخصوص، برخی از نیروهای پیشمرگه جهت هماهنگی های لازم به پایگاه ما آمدند و قرار شد تا فردا نیز در آنجا بمانند. در نخستین ساعات بامداد من فشار جسم سخت روی سر خود را احساس کردم، ناگهان متوجه شدم یکی از نیروهای پیشمرگه با فشار دادن سلاح روی سر من در حال بر زبان آوردن تهدیداتی است.

این نظامی عراق افزود: وی مرا تهدید کرد برای اینکه زنده بمانم سلاح خود را در پایگاه جا بگذارم و خود مقر ارتش را ترک کنم. بسیاری از نیروهای دیگر ارتش نیز که با همین نوع تهدیدات نیمه شب از خواب برخاسته بودند و مجبور به ترک پایگاه شدند.

وی تاکید کرد: من حتی شنیدم نیروهای پیشمرگه سربازان و افسرانی را که در برابر دستورات آنها مقاومت می کرده اند را به قتل رسانده اند.

این منبع نظامی با اشاره به وضعیت خطرناک آنها در هنگام خروج از موصل، افزود: پس از خروج از شهر موصل متوجه شدیم که تروریستهای داعش بر شهر مسلط شده اند و این مسئله با توجه به وقایع شب گذشته آن بسیار برای ما تامل برانگیز بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

IR1907 said:


> Hamoon asemoon dige
> 
> khoobi dadash ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


>



Mate, i have seen a video on Youtube, dedicated to you... who did that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, i have seen a video on Youtube, dedicated to you... who did that ?


Links pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Links pls.





It had been a month since i seen that....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> It had been a month since i seen that....


What was it, making fun of him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> What was it, making fun of him?



More like, making fun of Iranian military products.. at the end it says." Dedicated to great SOHEIL"

I wonder who did that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> More like, making fun of Iranian military products.. at the end it says." Dedicated to great SOHEIL"
> 
> I wonder who did that ?


I think you mean the fun video from 500 where he is mocking Qaher 313.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i have seen a video on Youtube, dedicated to you... who did that ?


500 has made it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> I think you mean the fun video from 500 where he is mocking Qaher 313.





rmi5 said:


> 500 has made it.



Lol, i didn't knew that SOHEIL and 500 have a history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Lol, i didn't knew that SOHEIL and 500 have a history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Lol, i didn't knew that SOHEIL and 500 have a history.


This one is also from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chronos

IR1907 said:


> It also shortens lifespan



well, I am screwed.


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


>



Yeap this one. 


xenon54 said:


> This one is also from him.



Lolz, definetly Fukuoka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Mate, i have seen a video on Youtube, dedicated to you... who did that ?



Sometimes screwing people's *** takes time !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Sometimes screwing people's *** takes time !!!



Well, if Qaher becames operational, make a dedicated video to 500, that would be priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Well, if Qaher becames operational, make a dedicated video to 500, that would be priceless.



You will find that in RedTube !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> You will find that in RedTube !

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> You will find that in RedTube !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

MOHSENAM said:


> @rmi5
> 
> nazaret dar bare un martike khare bi hame chiz sandal-push (susmar khor) ba spam hash chie, dg khafamun kard!
> 
> germany delivers new high tech submarine to Israel...and Iran pays for it | Page 11



Man be shoma migam Islam dine facistiye, shoma miri sange islamo be sine mizani, kolan falsafy-e islam mabni bar Facism Arabiye, shoma dari falsafye facism ro donbal mikoni bedoone inke bedooni moltazeme in hasti ke Arab bashi. Khode arabe dare miad mige ma az Irani ha bademoon miad, barha toye hamin thread omadan goftand vali shoma to goshetoon nemire.

Man ba arabhaye moosalmoon rafto amad ziad dashtam vaa midoonam tarze fekreshoon chiye, hala nemidoonam meyle khodetoone. Ma iraniha hichvaght zire yoghe in ideology naraftim, be hamin dalile ke Shia ro donbal kardand dar iran, chon mikhastim age cherto perti ro ham donbal mikonim, cherto pert vatani bashe. 

Age ham mikhayeed az islam be onvane abzare siasi estefade konid aval besanjid ke darid che mikonid, chon rahesh doshmani ba Israel va America nist, felestiniha na irani hastand va na arab, inha haminhayee boodan ke iraniha ro az dame tigh gozarondan, hamrah ba sudani ha ke merc haye saddam boodan.

Be ma che ertebati dare ke israel dare hamle mikone be in vahshiha? bezarin sunni ha beran komak konand.


یادتون نره وقتی خمینی اومد و فلسطینی ها اومدند توی کشور و جنگ شد وقتی از عرفات پرسیدند که چرا در جنگ طرف عراق رو می گیری گفت: ایران دوست ماست ولی عراق برادر ماست.

بزارید برارهاشون برند و بمیرند.

1 jane Israeli az 100 ta felestini bishtar arzesh dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@SOHEIL, Isn't it fantastic?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MOHSENAM

Militant Atheist said:


> Man be shoma migam Islam dine facistiye, shoma miri sange islamo be sine mizani, kolan falsafy-e islam mabni bar Facism Arabiye, shoma dari falsafye facism ro donbal mikoni bedoone inke bedooni moltazeme in hasti ke Arab bashi. Khode arabe dare miad mige ma az Irani ha bademoon miad, barha toye hamin thread omadan goftand vali shoma to goshetoon nemire.
> 
> Man ba arabhaye moosalmoon rafto amad ziad dashtam vaa midoonam tarze fekreshoon chiye, hala nemidoonam meyle khodetoone. Ma iraniha hichvaght zire yoghe in ideology naraftim, be hamin dalile ke Shia ro donbal kardand dar iran, chon mikhastim age cherto perti ro ham donbal mikonim, cherto pert vatani bashe.
> 
> Age ham mikhayeed az islam be onvane abzare siasi estefade konid aval besanjid ke darid che mikonid, chon rahesh doshmani ba Israel va America nist, felestiniha na irani hastand va na arab, inha haminhayee boodan ke iraniha ro az dame tigh gozarondan, hamrah ba sudani ha ke merc haye saddam boodan.
> 
> Be ma che ertebati dare ke israel dare hamle mikone be in vahshiha? bezarin sunni ha beran komak konand.
> 
> 
> یادتون نره وقتی خمینی اومد و فلسطینی ها اومدند توی کشور و جنگ شد وقتی از عرفات پرسیدند که چرا در جنگ طرف عراق رو می گیری گفت: ایران دوست ماست ولی عراق برادر ماست.
> 
> بزارید برارهاشون برند و بمیرند.
> 
> 1 jane Israeli az 100 ta felestini bishtar arzesh dare.




ba ye commente man ajab falsafeyi sakhti, tamame tarikhe islam va adyan ro zire soal bordi. faghat dar hamin had bedun age tu in mamlekat ghabl az islam dine zartosht va badesh dine islam nabud alan irani (ba unhame empires va eftekharat) vojud nadasht.


----------



## rmi5

@MOHSENAM 
Man alaan didam ke engaar shoma man ra dar mored e post e hassani mention karde boudi. man nemidounam ke shoma cheh entezaari az arab ha daari, vali ounhaa az shoma motenaffer hastand. haalaa ageh tamaam e zendegit ra ham beheshoun bedi, baaz ham azat motenaffer hastand. hamashoun ham kheyli vaazeh in ra migand. az oun hasani gerefte ke 100 baar gofte ke az shoma ha motenaffer hast, ta oun felestiniye ke be shoma ha migeh raafezi, va ta oun full moon ke tou hamin iran section goft ke az Iran motenaffer hast, ... haalaa shoma ageh mikhaay khodet ra goul bezani, va begi ke in arab ha intor nistand, ... oun digeh moshkel e khod e shoma hast, aziz. hasani ham hamoun chizhaye typical e hamishegish ra neveshteh digeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Militant Atheist 
Typical BS and brain washing of liberal media:
CNN reporter: Israelis are scum
They are ruining USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> @SOHEIL, Isn't it fantastic?



That was awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> That was awesome


In what way?


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> It had been a month since i seen that....


It should still be in your history 

unless...... 



New said:


> @SOHEIL, Isn't it fantastic?


damn that thing is fast. I used to have cheap remote control airplane but it was nothing compared to that thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Probably my favorite place in Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> That was awesome





Cuneyt Arkin said:


> damn that thing is fast. I used to have cheap remote control airplane but it was nothing compared to that thing.



 Guys did you see the aerodynamics?
That thing was damn stable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> @MOHSENAM
> Man alaan didam ke engaar shoma man ra dar mored e post e hassani mention karde boudi. man nemidounam ke shoma cheh entezaari az arab ha daari, vali ounhaa az shoma motenaffer hastand. haalaa ageh tamaam e zendegit ra ham beheshoun bedi, baaz ham azat motenaffer hastand. hamashoun ham kheyli vaazeh in ra migand. az oun hasani gerefte ke 100 baar gofte ke az shoma ha motenaffer hast, ta oun felestiniye ke be shoma ha migeh raafezi, va ta oun full moon ke tou hamin iran section goft ke az Iran motenaffer hast, ... haalaa shoma ageh mikhaay khodet ra goul bezani, va begi ke in arab ha intor nistand, ... oun digeh moshkel e khod e shoma hast, aziz. hasani ham hamoun chizhaye typical e hamishegish ra neveshteh digeh.




pashimun shodam post dadam. merc az pasokhet


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> @SOHEIL, Isn't it fantastic?





New said:


> @SOHEIL, Isn't it fantastic?



Fantastic ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> In what way?



That little Qaher flying like that and maneuvering, it was funny and great. That guy had so much free time to make a replica of Qaher and surprisingly, it flied better than many toy air planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## King Of Persians

The whole qaher situation should be blamed on the Ahmadinejad and his propaganda crew.
They made a fibre glass plane and claimed it's one the most advanced jets in the world and claimed what they showed was the real deal.
If they unveiled it and said, this is a mockup and the real thing will be made next then believe me, they would not have been laughed at as much.
Even a child can see it's fake.
Even assuming for a second, it will eventually become a real plane, then it's not very useful fighter jet. It will be a low flying ground/ship attack plane. Other than its seemingly stealth characteristic, it has nothing else which would make it a good enough for taking on advance fighters. It will be too slow due to it having one engine and really thick wings, it radar nose is too small to house a decent radar and it's too small to house any meaningful armament. Its top intakes make it very bad for high attack angles etc.

They best thing they could do with it is just use it as a study for a UCAV. As manned plane, it's a joke.
After 35 years, these incompetent apes, are still using the great satan's f-4 and f-5,f-14 and the most they could do is add an extra fin to the f--5 and say it's similar to f-18 

If these animals were not in power in Iran, we have so many brains willing to come back to Iran and before you know it, we could become a powerhouse no problem. So many of our good brains just leave Iran and go work abroad. Do you blame them?
Management is a key aspect which a developing country needs and managers in Iran are these Islamists, with them as managers, Iran will go nowhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> That little Qaher flying like that and maneuvering, it was funny and great. That guy had so much free time to make a replica of Qaher and surprisingly, it flied better than many toy air planes.



I realized something about phased array that I forgot to tell you the other day. Apparently it produces a detailed cross-sectional picture of the piece you're inspecting!!!! That's why it's becoming so popular. The multiple beams that get sent by the single transducer produce an image and you can save it for later viewing. Suddenly radiography is no longer the only method where physical proof can be reproduced at any time to prove results and the call made by the technician.

I knew about this, but I doubted it b/c the guy that was telling me this had never even touched a transducer before and I didn't think it would be this awesome. I just went through one of my text books and realized he was right.

PA is really gonna revolutionize things. For now MT/LPI/RT are safe as Phased Array is still expensive. The equipment is costly and the techs have to be retrained. But 20 years from now this is gonna make them all obsolete (fingers crossed). I hate the idea of radiography in the 21st century. It's so stupid. 

Edit: come to think of it, even now a lot of companies in my city are moving towards PA. I know a couple that are moving towards PA-UT and expanding by stealing techs from other companies. 














King Of Persians said:


> The whole qaher situation should be blamed on the Ahmadinejad and his propaganda crew.
> They made a fibre glass plane and claimed it's one the most advanced jets in the world and claimed what they showed was the real deal.
> If they unveiled it and said, this is a mockup and the real thing will be made next then believe me, they would not have been laughed at as much.
> Even a child can see it's fake.
> Even assuming for a second, it will eventually become a real plane, then it's not very useful fighter jet. It will be a low flying ground/ship attack plane. Other than its seemingly stealth characteristic, it has nothing else which would make it a good enough for taking on advance fighters. It will be too slow due to it having one engine and really thick wings, it radar nose is too small to house a decent radar and it's too small to house any meaningful armament. Its top intakes make it very bad for high attack angles etc.
> 
> They best thing they could do with it is just use it as a study for a UCAV. As manned plane, it's a joke.
> After 35 years, these incompetent apes, are still using the great satan's f-4 and f-5,f-14 and the most they could do is add an extra fin to the f--5 and say it's similar to f-18
> 
> If these animals were not in power in Iran, we have so many brains willing to come back to Iran and before you know it, we could become a powerhouse no problem. So many of our good brains just leave Iran and go work abroad. Do you blame them?
> Management is a key aspect which a developing country needs and managers in Iran are these Islamists, with them as managers, Iran will go nowhere.


That arab Ahmaghidinnerjacket is the biggest idiot to walk the earth. One of the rare people on this planet that actually managed to be dumber and look more stupid than a mullah! When you're dumber than a mullah, you're not worthy of oxygen. Fucker is taking my oxygen as far as I'm concerned.

And even more fucked is how these idiots on this board claim that Iran is working on Qaher! How fucking stupid are some people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> I realized something about phased array that I forgot to tell you the other day. Apparently it produces a detailed cross-sectional picture of the piece you're inspecting!!!! That's why it's becoming so popular. The multiple beams that get sent by the single transducer produce an image and you can save it for later viewing. Suddenly radiography is no longer the only method where physical proof can be reproduced at any time to prove results and the call made by the technician.
> 
> I knew about this, but I doubted it b/c the guy that was telling me this had never even touched a transducer before and I didn't think it would be this awesome. I just went through one of my text books and realized he was right.
> 
> PA is really gonna revolutionize things. For now MT/LPI/RT are safe as Phased Array is still expensive. The equipment is costly and the techs have to be retrained. But 20 years from now this is gonna make them all obsolete (fingers crossed). I hate the idea of radiography in the 21st century. It's so stupid.
> 
> Edit: come to think of it, even now a lot of companies in my city are moving towards PA. I know a couple that are moving towards PA-UT and expanding by stealing techs from other companies.



This phased array method looks very promising and from picture you provided, it can detect internal faults or cracks much better and I think it's also a faster method. Nothing stays expensive forever, the costs of this method will finally come down to other regular methods and its other great aspect as you said is that images produced from the specimen can be stored to be used later, that's great for studying accidents and cause of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

*تقدیم به همه ی عزیزانی که در این شبهای قدر به دنبال مرثیه ای هستند برای گریستن

*​
در بخشی از مباحث مدیریتی گذشته از مثلی ژاپنی شروع گفتیم با این مضمون که «قبل از اینکه به فکر چگونه بردن باشی به فکر این باش که چگونه نبازی»؛ در این نوشتار، صورت مسائلی به بحث و نظر می گذاریم تا کسانی که مسؤولیت مدیریتی در هر رده ای را دارند مد نظر قرار دهند:

1- شهری وجود دارد به نام تهران که مدیران کشوری و شهری در آن بدون توجه به امکانات بسیار محدود آب، فاضلاب، برق، امکانات خدماتی و آموزشی شروع به گسترش در سطح و ارتفاع آن کرده اند. برج ها و ساختمان های بلندمرتبه در کوچه های هشت متری شمال شهر احداث شده که علاوه بر جلوگیری از گردش هوا خطرات بالقوه ای هم در زمینه ارائه خدمات شهری از جمله آتش نشانی به وجود آورده است. این امر به اغلب شهرها مانند اصفهان، مشهد، تبریز و ... گسترش پیدا کرده و در آینده معضلات غیرقابل حل زیست محیطی و حتی اجتماعی به وجود خواهد آورد.

2- کشوری وجود دارد به نام ایران که در اکثریت شهرهای آن شبکه جمع آوری، انتقال، تصفیه و بازیافت سراسری فاضلاب وجود ندارد و تمامی فضولات بیمارستانی، پادگانی و خانگی و حتی چربی های رستورانی در چاه های اختصاصی جذبی ریخته می شوند و منابع آبی و خاک را آلوده می کنند و باعث بروز انواع سرطان ها و بیماری های ناشناخته می شوند. در همان حال مسؤولان در بخشی دیگر مجبورند میلیاردها دلار صرف واردات دارو، تجهیزات بیمارستانی ، آموزش کادر و ... پزشکی بنمایند.

3- کشوری وجود دارد به نام ایران که کارخانجات دولتی و شبه دولتی اتومبیل سازی و موتورسیکلت سازی آن با مهندسی معکوس تکنولوژی چهار پنج دهه پیش محصولاتی می سازند که چهار برابر همنوعان خارجی خود سوخت مصرف می کنند . در مورد اتوبوس و کامیون ها، شاید 100برابر مشابه مدرن خارجی مواد مضر به هوا منتشر می کنند (به دلیل نوع گازوئیل مصرفی و موتورهای قدیمی). در همان کشور برای کسانیکه بر اثر همین آلودگی، بیماری های مختلف می گیرند میلیاردها تومان صرف درمان و سرویس های خدماتی می شود.

4- کشوری وجود دارد به نام ایران که در آن برای این که کشاورزی سنتی در آن (آبیاری به روش غرقابی) ادامه حیات دهد، به دلیل خشکسالی، دهها هزار حلقه چاه عمیق زده شده و بهترین و مرغوب ترین منابع زیرزمینی آبی کشور با هزینه سنگین برق و سوخت استخراج می شود تا مثلا در آمارها رقم 15 میلیون تن تولید، ارائه و چند نفر خوشحال شوند. مدیران ارشد توجه نمی کنند که این نوع کشاورزی به چه قیمت بسیار بالایی تمام می شود.

چند سال بعد موقعی که منابع آبی به دلیل ادامه خشکسالی و تغییرات آب و هوایی کره زمین تمام شد، آنگاه به یاد می آوریم که مثلا کشور ژاپن از سالها قبل کشت کارخانه ای و صنعتی برنج را بدون نیاز به خاک و آب زیاد آغاز کرده است.

5- کشوری وجود دارد که برای اینکه جوانانش پس از هجده سالگی گرفتار مشکل بیکاری نشوند، با تاسیس مرکزی به نام دانشگاه که هر روز هم به تعدادشان افزوده می شود، آنان را حتی بدون کنکور وارد آن مکان می کند و دو یا چهار سال بعد با دادن مدرک راهی جامعه می نماید. فرق چندانی هم نمی کند که چه رشته ای بخوانند، مثلا در کشوری که صنایع نساجی آن بسیار محدود و ورشکسته است، شما سالیانه با صدها فارغ التحصیل مدرک دار نساجی مواجه می شوید. این یعنی عدم توجه به توسعه همه جانبه و اتلاف منابع.

6-در کشوری سازمانی وجود دارد به نام استاندارد که به دلیل کمبود نیروی واقعا تخصصی (منظور پرسنل مدرک دار نیست که به خاطر تولید انبوه مدرک مهندسی و دکتری توسط دکان هائی موسوم به دانشگاه، خیلی مدرک دار شده اند)، هنوز آرم آن روی محصولات معیوب حک می شود .

7- در کشوری هستیم که هر اتوبان یا خیابانی که آسفالت می کنند یا محوطه سازی می نمایند حداکثر دو سال بعد باید بازسازی شود، در صورتی که عمر متوسط اسفالت جاده ها و اتوبان ها حداقل ده سال باید باشد. شاهد، همین اتوبان زنجان ـ تبریز، یا همین محوطه های پیاده روی خیابان ولیعصر تهران یا جمهوری است که با هزینه های سرسام آور و با کیفیت پایین و عدم کنترل کیفیت به هر دلیل دچار نواقص آشکار است.

8- در کشوری هستیم که به دلیل استفاده از آزبست در صنایع لنت ترمزسازی و هچنین کیفیت پایین بنزین و گازوئیل و خودروهای متعلق به نیم قرن پیش (البته در ایران یک استثنایی وجود دارد که بالارفتن مدل فقط در سال تولیدش روی کاغذ حک می شود و گرنه خودروی مدل 1393 با 1383 هیچ تفاوت ماهوی ندارد و فقط تمیز است!) بیشترین آمار بیماران مبتلا به سرطان و ام اس را داریم و میلیاردها تومان بابت درمان آنها هزینه می شود.

آن چه در بندهای فوق آمد، تنها مکشتی نمونه خروار است که ما در در چرخه باخت مکرر قرار می دهد و حال آن که می توان با برخی اصلاحات، از هزینه های هنگفت بعدی معاف بود و به جای رفع و رجوع باخت ها ، ابتدا به نباختن و بعد به پیروزی و پیشرفت اندیشید.

باور کنیم زیاد سخت نیست که نبازیم. فقط کافیست به جای تفکر جزیره ای و منطقه ای، تفکر ملی و جهانی و سیستمی داشته باشیم و کسانیکه در پست های بالای مدیریتی قرار می گیرند حتما از تحصیل کردگان باسواد و باتجربه و جهان دیده و علاقمند به آینده ایران و جهان باشند.
«قبل از اینکه به فکر چگونه بردن باشی به فکر این باش که چگونه نبازی» ؛ این حکایت امروز ماست.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

al hassani ru bannidam 

Saudis spreading MERS by kissing Camels!

khodemam albate ye strike gereftam vali arzeshesho dasht 

oofey .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

King Of Persians said:


> You did good excellent bro.


Tnx bro .

to be honest , i never saw you posting before but u have 79 posts :|

WCB anyway . enjoy your stay .


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> Bebin haruzade "Idiot" un jaddo abadet, awal az hamam baba nanate. behet gofte budam Quote nakon agarm mikhay queto koni tohin nakon. man tarikhe tamame peymbararo az Adam ta alan midunam, tuye Torah tarikhe tamame meyambara hast.
> 
> tala chandin bar queto kardi va tohin kardi man be khatere shakhsiate khodam va kesaye dige ke tu site hastan chizi nagoftam amma az hala be baad foshaye ghaliz midam.


bro, midoonam asabani hasti vali mishe azat khahesh konam fohsh nadi?
fohsh dadan joz in ke shakhsiat fohsh dahande ro zire soal bebare dige hich fayede ee nadare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 Cenk gone nuts!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> .
> 
> *That arab Ahmaghidinnerjacket is the biggest idiot to walk the earth*.


 
And now it is time to through your misery on us. Last time I checked he was named at his birth "Saborjhian". He was brought by Sepah to power intentionally as an incompetent and naive leader with some modest and religious appearance. He is not alone in that. George Bush Jr. was also brought into power the same way (to be a cover for another undisclosed agenda). During Saborjhian's presidency, Sepah declared the nation of Iran as its own giant strip club.


----------



## Abii

Full Moon said:


> And now it is time to through your misery on us. Last time I checked he was named at his birth "Saborjhian". He was brought by Sepah to power intentionally as an incompetent and naive leader with some modest and religious appearance. He is not alone in that. George Bush Jr. was also brought into power the same way, (to be a cover for another undisclosed agenda). During Saborjhian's presidency, Sepah has declared the nation of Iran their own giant strip club.


Arab as in culturally. He's more arab than you or al hasani. 

You seem lost btw, let me help you. Follow these shotors and you'll be home in no time. Just don't kiss the camels. I hear there's a disease going around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> Arab as in culturally. He's more arab than you or al hasani.
> 
> You seem lost btw, let me help you. Follow these shotors and you'll be home in no time. Just don't kiss the camels. I hear there's a disease going around.


 
Don't blame him, his dad changed his name from Saborjhian to Mahmoud. You can perhaps blame Rouhani for changing his own name from Hassan Fereydoun to Hassan Rouhani.

I appologize on behlaf of all Arabs if that ever bothered you.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Arab as in culturally. He's more arab than you or al hasani.
> 
> You seem lost btw, let me help you. Follow these shotors and you'll be home in no time. Just don't kiss the camels. I hear there's a disease going around.


The only reference I could find to what he claims is in Indonesian. Islamofacists are very active in South-East Asia with Arab money.


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> The only reference I could find to what he claims is in Indonesian. Islamofacists are very active in South-East Asia with Arab money.



the problem with a lot of Muslims who are South-Asian or Soth-East Asian is that they either an elemental understanding of Arabic, or none at all. But they think that just because a person speaks Arabic, what they perceive as the right way of doing Islam.

there are scores of Indian. Pakistani, Indonesian Muslims who come to the Middle East, think what the Arabs are doing is the right way of Islam. Then they go back home and create trouble, because the Islam practiced back home has elements of the previous religion practiced in it and are moderate in many respects.

There was an article on Sufi Muslims in India and a lot of the comments were deriding them as heretics.

Give me a break.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 Cenk gone nuts!



2000 miles of wall is pretty cheap to be built. some European countries, I think one of them was Austria, did the same thing, and equipped it with helicopters and electrified barbed wires, and it would cost around 10-20 billion dollar, which is like a dime in the total expenditures of US military.
These liberals are always like bunch of kids with a fake self esteem who talk big based on the words coming from their asses, and want to show themselves as a smart alecs. zero knowledge, play smart alec, and a load of angry crap words. that's their specification.
Not only US, but also Iran needs to the same thing. Actually Iran is already started to build it, but they need to use electrifies barbed wires and a big number of helicopters and border posts to finish the madness in Iran's eastern borders.



Full Moon said:


> Don't blame him, his dad changed his name from Saborjhian to Mahmoud. You can perhaps blame Rouhani for changing his own name from Hassan Fereydoun to Hassan Rouhani.
> 
> I appologize on behlaf of all Arabs if that ever bothered you.


Saborjian has been his last name. Mahmoud is his First name

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Arab as in culturally. He's more arab than you or al hasani.
> 
> You seem lost btw, let me help you. Follow these shotors and you'll be home in no time. Just don't kiss the camels. I hear there's a disease going around.



Aghab moundegi haye Iraniha, va regim e akhound ha, che rabti be arab ha daareh, aziz?


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Aghab moundegi haye Iraniha, va regim e akhound ha, che rabti be arab ha daareh, aziz?



It's not their fault that Iran is in this shape, nor is it their fault that Iranians have essentially become Persian/Azeri speaking arabs, but the culture that most Iranians follow is bastardized Iranian culture at best. The likes of Nejad, Mohsenam, Mohsen etc... are arab to the core. Take away the language that Nejad speaks and he could be anybody off the streets of Lebanon or Iraq.

As for the question of what is Iranian culture, I don't think I'm qualified to answer that, but it's clear to all of us that Arab culture isn't Iranian culture, even if the majority of Iranian citizens follow arab culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> It's not their fault that Iran is in this shape, nor is it their fault that Iranians have essentially become Persian/Azeri speaking arabs, but the culture that most Iranians follow is bastardized Iranian culture at best. The likes of Nejad, Mohsenam, Mohsen etc... are arab to the core. Take away the language that Nejad speaks and he could be anybody off the streets of Lebanon or Iraq.
> 
> As for the question of what is Iranian culture, I don't think I'm qualified to answer that, but it's clear to all of us that Arab culture isn't Iranian culture, even if the majority of Iranian citizens follow arab culture.



Khob, in culture e Irani va gheyr e arab e shoma chi hast?
Age bekhaahim ke ta'assobaat ra bezaarim kenaar, islam vaghti ke vaared e Iran shod, baraaye mardom e Iran, chiz e aghab oftaade i naboud, hattaa dar ba'zi mavaared, mesle hoghough e zanaan, va aazaadi daadan dar mored e yaadgiri ye elm, va hamin tor az beyn bordan e saakhtaar e ahmaghaane ye cast based e Iran, kheyli komak e bozorgi be Iran kard. haghighat in hast ke oun ghadr ke tou yek sadeh az hakemiyat e eslaam, Iran az nazar e elmi, ... movaffaghiyat be dast aavord, dar kolle dore ye pish az eslaam movaffaghiyat nadaasht. moshkel e Iran, va baghiye ye khaavarmiyaaneh in boud ke oroupaa tounest ba tose'e ye naavgaan e daryaayish, enhesaar ha ra beshkoune va sarmaaye ye ziyadi ra vaared e oroupaa bekone. sarmaaye i ke ghodrat e emperaatouri ye kelisaa ra az beyn bord va ba pakhsh shodan e sarmaayeh, jaame'e be azadi resid, va secularism tounest paa begire va jaame'e be jelo raft, dar haali ke dar khaavarmiyaaneh, be dalaayel e ziyaadi in ettefaagh nayoftaad, ke yekish daashtan e kolli jang ha, ... va ... boud.
haghighat injaast ke age source e tamaam e in moshkelaat, arab ha boudand, alaan ounhaa baayad az hameh vaz'eshoun bad tar miboud, dar haali ke beyn e in keshvar haye eslaam zadeh, taghriban ozaa'e behtari az baghiye daarand.


----------



## New

@Abii @rmi5 @Militant Atheist, 
Guys, with all due respect,
You people remind me of ordinary, redneck, dumb Iranians in 1979.
Or better to say, ordinary, uneducated, uncultured, middle easterns.
tooye sal 57 ham iraniha hamin charandiati ro migoftan ke shoma emrooz migid.
hameye ma midoonim in system emrooz iran nekbat dare az sar o roosh mibare.
ye system fashal, dozd parvar, fased, va gheyr kara.
vali khob midooonid moshkel iraniha va kollan mardom ablah khavar miane chiye?
moshkel ine ke 
*hamye mardom ablah khavar miane midooonan chi ro nemikhan, amma hichkodooomeshon nemidoonan chi ro mikhan.*
va shoma se nafar ham moteasefane bayad begam jozv typical tarin haye hamin adamha hastid.
sobh ta shab darid minalid, va fekr mikonid darid roshan fekr bazi dar miarid.
dar hali ke age bekham shomaro jozve daste bandiye ahmagh haye zamane enqelab ja bedam
shoma ha hamoon daneshjoohaye kherefti hastid ke rikhtid va sefarat amrica ro eshghal kardid.
khande dare
History repeats himself, so funny.
az hameye karbarha khahesh mikonam, be onvane ye irani,
avvalan mesle tamame oonaee ke miran vaseye tark etiad ke bayad be onvane avvalin marhaleye tark etiad boland shan va jeloye hame began
man folani eteraf mikonam ke motadam
boland shid va eteraf konid ke
ma iraniha hich vaght hich mali naboodim va hamin emrooz ham mesle tamame mardom khereft khavar miane hich mali nistim
va sanyan
talash konid khodetoono roshd bedid
baba nemishe ke hey mesle ye cycle har 60-70 sal in cycle ahmaghane ro tekrar konim ke.
ah ah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Instead of writing bunch of insults, and long rants, write what you wanna say in a few organized sentences. I am not a moron like mohsen or your stupid friends, so watch your language. BTW, if you don't know what you want, we, at least I, clearly know what I want. We are living in the 21st century, and having ideas about a pretty modest government is not difficult anymore. It is fairly simple, remove the backward laws, bring a real voting system, and let people do and think what they want. It is called secularism and most countries in the world are run by this system and are happy about it. you don't need to be nobel prize winner to understand it.

BTW, what makes me a ordinary redneck that you are accusing me for it? I have a record in this forum to be against all typical backward religious, and racist comments in the Iranian section, and it has caused many Iranian members to hate me, since I show their stupidity, racism, and religious backwardness like a mirror. But, I don't give a damn, since I know what I am doing, and I know that it is right.

About being dumb, I have an IQ of 155 which is, by far, above any definition of being dumb. it is almost twice as Iranians IQ average, and I am, by far, the most educated member in this section. Any accusation needs some reasons and proofs, what are yours?

BTW, 51% of Iranians could not even read/write their own names in 1979s, and now it is 21st century and the internet age. I think these changes are enough to show that people are not as much stupid as what they were in 3-4 decades ago.



New said:


> @Abii @rmi5 @Militant Atheist,
> Guys, with all due respect,
> You people remind me of ordinary, redneck, dumb Iranians in 1979.
> Or better to say, ordinary, uneducated, uncultured, middle easterns.
> tooye sal 57 ham iraniha hamin charandiati ro migoftan ke shoma emrooz migid.
> hameye ma midoonim in system emrooz iran nekbat dare az sar o roosh mibare.
> ye system fashal, dozd parvar, fased, va gheyr kara.
> vali khob midooonid moshkel iraniha va kollan mardom ablah khavar miane chiye?
> moshkel ine ke
> *hamye mardom ablah khavar miane midooonan chi ro nemikhan, amma hichkodooomeshon nemidoonan chi ro mikhan.*
> va shoma se nafar ham moteasefane bayad begam jozv typical tarin haye hamin adamha hastid.
> sobh ta shab darid minalid, va fekr mikonid darid roshan fekr bazi dar miarid.
> dar hali ke age bekham shomaro jozve daste bandiye ahmagh haye zamane enqelab ja bedam
> shoma ha hamoon daneshjoohaye kherefti hastid ke rikhtid va sefarat amrica ro eshghal kardid.
> khande dare
> History repeats himself, so funny.
> az hameye karbarha khahesh mikonam, be onvane ye irani,
> avvalan mesle tamame oonaee ke miran vaseye tark etiad ke bayad be onvane avvalin marhaleye tark etiad boland shan va jeloye hame began
> man folani eteraf mikonam ke motadam
> boland shid va eteraf konid ke
> ma iraniha hich vaght hich mali naboodim va hamin emrooz ham mesle tamame mardom khereft khavar miane hich mali nistim
> va sanyan
> talash konid khodetoono roshd bedid
> baba nemishe ke hey mesle ye cycle har 60-70 sal in cycle ahmaghane ro tekrar konim ke.
> ah ah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> hamye mardom ablah khavar miane midooonan chi ro nemikhan, amma hichkodooomeshon nemidoonan chi ro mikhan.



Aziz jan, in jomle ro bayad ba tala nevesht. daghighan hamine ke gofti.

Ye edde mian migan arab ha badan, ye edde mian migan akhoond ha badan, yeki mige shah bade, hame ham mikhan berizan va bezanan hame ro taro mar konan az bein bebaran, vali hich kas hich rahe halli nadare ke che juri mishe in vaziato ro dorost kard.

manam mesle shoma taghriban ba kheili chiz haie ke tuie in hokumat hast mokhalefam (nemigam hame chi chon dust nadaram sefr va yeki negah konam mesle aksariate iraniha, chiz haie khubi ham hast, aslan kheir va sharre motlagh nadarim tuie donya), vali man aslan motaghed be in ravesh haie ke bazi az in dustan migan nistam. albate inha dar iran nistand va tabiee ham hast ke kheili ahamiat nadan. shaiad agar man ham kharej az keshvar dashtam zendegimo mikardam migoftam kash amrica hamle mikard hame chio tamum mikard miraft. vali in tafakor baraie kasi ke tuie iran zendegi mikone hemaghate mahz hast. man hatta yek enghelabe dg ro ham ahmaghane midunam, chon motmaenam age yechizi bad tar az syria ya lybia ya egypt nashe, behtar ham nemishe. mamulan kheilia ke onvar jarianeshun mesle kasie ke neshastan birune goud migan lengesh kon.

yeki az kasif tarin akhlagh haie irania (na hame vali tedade ziad) ine ke hich vaght khodeshun ro moghaser nemidunan, hamishe ya hokumat moghasere, ya amrica moghasere, ya arab ha moghaseran va ... (doroste har kodum az inha be ghadre khodeshun kare kasif anjam dadan, shaki nist) vali hich kas nemiad bege agha jan mani ke neshastam inja daram ghor mizanam khodam che ghalati baraie jame'e kardam? aslan kar ham na, aya kuchektarin talashi baraie behtar shodan kardam? shoma hesab kon 77 million ino be khodeshun began, chi mishe?

hala ba in akhlaghe gand, ye bad shansi ham ovordim onam ine ke tuie in kharab shode ke behesh migan khavare miane, kheilia az ma be khatere din ya nejademun motenaferan. in shode ghuze bala ghuz va hich rabti ham be hokumat nadare. ina 1300 sale az ma motenaferan.

man faghat neminalam, omid ham daram va rahe hal haie ham baraie khodam daram (nazare shakhsi), kheili az in moshkelat ghabele hal hast, balaie 90%. hata hamin akhlaghiate mardom. ina ro hame mishe avaz kard. mage alan in european haie ke be khodeshun migan 'civilized' ke ensafan tuie kheili az mavared rast ham migan (na dar hameie mavared,bazam jam nemibandam, tuie europe ham adame kasif ziad hast) ya masalan hamin japanese ha, ina hamisheie alam injuri budan? ghat'an na. ina ham kar kardan, talash kardan va avaz shodan. ham khodeshun, hame jame'e va ham zendegishun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ya'ni to vaghean touye gharn e 21 om, hanouz nemidouni ke chi mikhaay? ya inke goftanesh baraat sakht hast?

be alaaveh, in zadan tou sar e mardom ra jam' konid dige. vaghean haal e aadam ra be ham mizanid. be joz yek mosht aghab mounde, amsaal e @S00R3NA , va mohsen, dige baghiye mardom ke mesle aadam mikhaan zendegishoun ra bekonand. be jaaye in maskhare baazihaa, sa'y konid ke regime ra dorost konid, chetor va chejourish ham chiz e ajib gharibi nist.



Serpentine said:


> Aziz jan, in jomle ro bayad ba tala nevesht. daghighan hamine ke gofti.
> 
> Ye edde mian migan arab ha badan, ye edde mian migan akhoond ha badan, yeki mige shah bade, hame ham mikhan berizan va bezanan hame ro taro mar konan az bein bebaran, vali hich kas hich rahe halli nadare ke che juri mishe in vaziato ro dorost kard.
> 
> manam mesle shoma taghriban ba kheili chiz haie ke tuie in hokumat hast mokhalefam (nemigam hame chi chon dust nadaram sefr va yeki negah konam mesle aksariate iraniha, chiz haie khubi ham hast, aslan kheir va sharre motlagh nadarim tuie donya), vali man aslan motaghed be in ravesh haie ke bazi az in dustan migan nistam. albate inha dar iran nistand va tabiee ham hast ke kheili ahamiat nadan. shaiad agar man ham kharej az keshvar dashtam zendegimo mikardam migoftam kash amrica hamle mikard hame chio tamum mikard miraft. vali in tafakor baraie kasi ke tuie iran zendegi mikone hemaghate mahz hast. man hatta yek enghelabe dg ro ham ahmaghane midunam, chon motmaenam age yechizi bad tar az syria ya lybia ya egypt nashe, behtar ham nemishe. mamulan kheilia ke onvar jarianeshun mesle kasie ke neshastan birune goud migan lengesh kon.
> 
> yeki az kasif tarin akhlagh haie irania (na hame vali tedade ziad) ine ke hich vaght khodeshun ro moghaser nemidunan, hamishe ya hokumat moghasere, ya amrica moghasere, ya arab ha moghaseran va ... (doroste har kodum az inha be ghadre khodeshun kare kasif anjam dadan, shaki nist) vali hich kas nemiad bege agha jan mani ke neshastam inja daram ghor mizanam khodam che ghalati baraie jame'e kardam? aslan kar ham na, aya kuchektarin talashi baraie behtar shodan kardam? shoma hesab kon 77 million ino be khodeshun began, chi mishe?
> 
> hala in in akhlaghe gand, ye bad shansi ham ovordim onam ine ke tuie in kharab shode ke behesh migan khavare miane, kheia az ma be khatere din ya nejademun motenaferan. in shode ghuze bala ghuz va hich rabti ham be hokumat nadare. ina 1300 sale az ma motenaferan.
> 
> man faghat neminalam, omid ham daram va rahe hal haie ham baraie khodam daram (nazare shakhsi), kheili az in moshkelat ghabele hal hast, balaie 90%. hata hamin akhlaghiate mardom. ina ro hame mishe avaz kard. mage alan in european haie ke be khodeshun migan 'civilized' ke ensafan tuie kheili az mavared rast ham migan (bazam jam nemibandam, tuie europe ham adame kasif ziad hast) ya masalan hamin japanese ha, ina hamisheie alam injuri budan? ghat'an na. ina ham kar kardan, talash kardan va avaz shodan. ham khodeshun, hame jame'e va ham zendegishun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> write what you wanna say in a few organized sentences


That was the most organized I could manage.



rmi5 said:


> I am not a moron like mohsen or your stupid friends, so watch your language


I guess you should watch your language more than me.



rmi5 said:


> I, clearly know what I want. We are living in the 21st century, and having ideas about a pretty modest government is not difficult anymore. It is fairly simple, remove the backward laws, bring a real voting system, and let people do and think what they want.


in hamoon eterafi bood ke mikhastam beshnavam
hamoon typical Iranian,
bebakhshid age rok sohbat mikonam
to hanooz fargh shoar haye ahmaghaneye mamlekat nabood kon ro ba chi khastan nemidooni
eddeaye hoosh mikoni?

توجه همه ی عزیزان رو به شباهت بسیار معنا دار خواسته های این ایرانی تیپیکال رو با همه ی ابله های ده ی50 و 60 جلب می کنم
*شعار های حزب توده سال 57:*
درود بر خميني، رهبر انقلاب، مدافع استقلال، آزادي و حقوق زحمتکشان

شعار های عوام

از صبح تا شب بيداريم از پهلوي بيزاريم
اين ملت آزاده شاه لازم نداره

رژيم شاهنشاهي سر منشأ فساد است جمهوري اسلامي مرکز عدل و داد است
شعار چپی
آزادي، برابري، مساوات، حکومت اسلامي

*شعار جبهه‌ ملی‌ و بعضی‌ از افراد نهضت آزادی *

خلق به پا مي‌کند جمهوري اسلامي

زنداني سياسي آزاد بايد گردد حکومت اسلامي ايجاد بايد گردد

مرگ بر امپرياليسم آمريکا و سوسيال امپرياليزم شوروي و عاملان رژيم شاه و حزب توده

آزادي آزادي اين است شعار ملي

آزادي تنها آرزوي من است پيروزي عاقبت مال من است



حالا به نظر شما کدوم یک از این شعار ها محقق شد
استقلال؟
آزادی؟
جمهوری؟
اسلامی؟
هیچ کدوم



rmi5 said:


> pretty modest government is not difficult anymore. It is fairly simple, remove the backward laws, bring a real voting system, and let people do and think what they want. It is called secularism and most countries in the world are run by this system and are happy about it.


آخه ابله فکر می کنی می شه با 4 تا شعار انقلاب کرد؟
خب انسان تیپیکال ایرانی
دوباره مملکت رو به گند می کشونید
مثل سالهای 58 59 60
دوباره مردم رو به خاک و خون می کشید
آخرشم چون هیچ برنامه ریزی و گام پله ای برای رسیدن به اون شعار های مدینه فاضله ای ندارید
درباره مثل همه ی انقلاب های احمقانه ی دنیا تبدیل می شید به گندی بدتر از اینی که الان هست
مورگان فرای راست می گه
برای ملت های جهان سوم هیچ چیزی خطر ناک تر از مدعیان روشن فکریشون نیستن


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> New
> Ya'ni to vaghean touye gharn e 21 om, hanouz nemidouni ke chi mikhaay? ya inke goftanesh baraat sakht hast?
> be alaaveh, in zadan tou sar e mardom ra jam' konid dige. vaghean haal e aadam ra be ham mizanid. be joz yek mosht aghab mounde, amsaal e @S00R3NA , va mohsen, dige baghiye mardom ke mesle aadam mikhaan zendegishoun ra bekonand. be jaaye in maskhare baazihaa, sa'y konid ke regime ra dorost konid, chetor va chejourish ham chiz e ajib gharibi nist


In postet daghighan harfe mano sabet kard.

man tuie sare mardom nemizanam, man daram dar morede hamun mardomi sohbat mikonam ke khodam ham jozveshunam va shaiad kheili az in akhlaghiat be man ham reside bashe. man ke nagoftam az baghie joda hastam ya chize extraordinary hastam.

*ye paradoxe khande dar ham tuie postet hast*, shoma miai be @S00R3NA (ke etefaghan yeki az moaddab tarin karbaraie inja hast) migi aghab munde, chera? chon aghaiedesh ro nemipaziri. in yani inke shoma dar darune khodet in masaleie 'azadie andishe va bayan' ro natunesti hal koni va hamchin adami be nazare man nemitune dar morede meiyar haie azadi dar yek jame'ie 77 millioni taieen taklif bokone. shoma vaghti dar in zamine nazaret motabar hast ke ham betuni kasi ro ke tarafdare paro pa ghorse shakhse khamenie hast tahamol koni va ham kasi ke 100 darsad mokhalef hast.

man ba kheili az afkare shoma be sheddat mokhalefam, vali ta hala yek bar behet goftam aghab munde? dalilesh ham in hast ke in masale ro baraie khodam hal kardam ke shaiad in manam ke eshtebah mikonam. yani hamishe in emkan ro baraie khodam mizaram (hala che ba ehtemale bala ya kam). bale doroste ta jaie ke behesh aghide daram bahat bahs va jadal mikonam, vali hich vaght nemiam begam shoma ahmagh ya aghab munde hasti (shomaie noee ro migam, manzur shakhse shoma nist).

dar morede mardome iran ham ke goftam (ke khodam ham jozveshunam) avalan inke hamun bala ham goftam jam nemibandam hameie mardom ro, 2voman inke in haghighati hast ke bakhshe bozorgi az mardom faghat ghor mizanan, vali vaghti be khodeshun mirese, rahat faramush mikone taraf.
be onvane mesal migam, taraf az reshve gereftan va fesade eghtesadi tuie jame'e minale, vali vaghti yek ja karesh lang shod khodesh ba reshve karesho rah andakht (in mesale eini hast). mardom kheilia faghat mikhan baghal dastishun boland beshe va oza ro saro samun bede, vali be khodeshun ke mirese... (bazam jam nemibandam, daram migam bakhse ziadi az mardom, na hame). manam khodamo monazzah az eshtebah nemidunam, manam kheili kheili eshtebah dashtam va daram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Why are you insulting and attacking like a dog? what's the matter with you, today?
What my words has to do with those stupid communist slogans? Are you a moron or what? Even commie slogans were retarded for 70s let alone for now. BTW, as I told you before, we are no longer in the 1970s, and even retarded countries have taken the pass of progress with a clear trend that I mentioned before. It is not difficult to understand.
BTW, instead of attacking me, exactly tell me what's your suggestion? kissing akhounds *** and tell them to **** harder? maybe you are born to be an akhound's whore, but I am not.



New said:


> That was the most organized I could manage.
> 
> I guess you should watch your language more than me.
> 
> 
> in hamoon eterafi bood ke mikhastam beshnavam
> hamoon typical Iranian,
> bebakhshid age rok sohbat mikonam
> to hanooz fargh shoar haye ahmaghaneye malekat nabood kon ro ba chi khastan nemidooni
> eddeaye hoosh mikoni?
> 
> توجه همه ی عزیزان رو به شباهت بسیار معنا دار خواسته های این ایرانی تیپیکال رو با همه ی ابله های ده ی50 و 60 جلب می کنم
> *شعار های حزب توده سال 57:*
> درود بر خميني، رهبر انقلاب، مدافع استقلال، آزادي و حقوق زحمتکشان
> 
> شعار های عوام
> 
> از صبح تا شب بيداريم از پهلوي بيزاريم
> اين ملت آزاده شاه لازم نداره
> 
> رژيم شاهنشاهي سر منشأ فساد است جمهوري اسلامي مرکز عدل و داد است
> شعار چپی
> آزادي، برابري، مساوات، حکومت اسلامي
> 
> *شعار جبهه‌ ملی‌ و بعضی‌ از افراد نهضت آزادی *
> 
> خلق به پا مي‌کند جمهوري اسلامي
> 
> زنداني سياسي آزاد بايد گردد حکومت اسلامي ايجاد بايد گردد
> 
> مرگ بر امپرياليسم آمريکا و سوسيال امپرياليزم شوروي و عاملان رژيم شاه و حزب توده
> 
> آزادي آزادي اين است شعار ملي
> 
> آزادي تنها آرزوي من است پيروزي عاقبت مال من است
> 
> 
> 
> حالا به نظر شما کدوم یک از این شعار ها محقق شد
> استقلال؟
> آزادی؟
> جمهوری؟
> اسلامی؟
> هیچ کدوم
> 
> 
> آخه ابله فکر می کنی می شه با 4 تا شعار انقلاب کرد؟
> خب انسان تیپیکال ایرانی
> دوباره مملکت رو به گند می کشونید
> مثل سالهای 58 59 60
> دوباره مردم رو به خاک و خون می کشید
> آخرشم چون هیچ برنامه ریزی و گام پله ای برای رسیدن به اون شعار های مدینه فاضله ای ندارید
> درباره مثل همه ی انقلاب های احمقانه ی دنیا تبدیل می شید به گندی بدتر از اینی که الان هست
> مورگان فرای راست می گه
> برای ملت های جهان سوم هیچ چیزی خطر ناک تر از مدعیان روشن فکریشون نیستن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Ya'ni to vaghean touye gharn e 21 om, hanouz nemidouni ke chi mikhaay? ya inke goftanesh baraat sakht hast?
> be alaaveh, in zadan tou sar e mardom ra jam' konid dige. vaghean haal e aadam ra be ham mizanid. be joz yek mosht aghab mounde, amsaal e @S00R3NA , va mohsen, dige baghiye mardom ke mesle aadam mikhaan zendegishoun ra bekonand. be jaaye in maskhare baazihaa, sa'y konid ke regime ra dorost konid, chetor va chejourish ham chiz e ajib gharibi nist.


baba to foghesh dari tooye amrika bargh mikhooni,
akhe chera enghad in iranihaye ablah esrar daran tooye kari ke hich sar reshtee nadaran fozooli konan
akhe to siasat khoondi? oloom ejtemaaee khoondi? modiriat khoondi?
baba fargh to ba oon goosaleye ahmadinejad ke omran khoond oomad eghtesado nabood kard chiye?



Serpentine said:


> Aziz jan, in jomle ro bayad ba tala nevesht. daghighan hamine ke gofti.
> Ye edde mian migan arab ha badan, ye edde mian migan akhoond ha badan, yeki mige shah bade, hame ham mikhan berizan va bezanan hame ro taro mar konan az bein bebaran, vali hich kas hich rahe halli nadare ke che juri mishe in vaziato ro dorost kard.


mamnoon aziz, vala age bekham ye nafaro begam ke khavar mianee nist khode shomaee 
man az shoma kheyli dars yad gereftam vaghean migam aziz



rmi5 said:


> be alaaveh, in zadan tou sar e mardom ra jam' konid dige. vaghean haal e aadam ra be ham mizanid. be joz yek mosht aghab mounde, amsaal e @S00R3NA , va mohsen, dige baghiye mardom ke mesle aadam mikhaan zendegishoun ra bekonand. be jaaye in maskhare baazihaa, sa'y konid ke regime ra dorost konid, chetor va chejourish ham chiz e ajib gharibi nist.


in harfet dige ashkamo dar avord
baba 24 milion adam tooye iran ba ye gooni sib zamini rayeshoon avaz shod to hanooz majara ro nagerefti
baba oon moghe ke to dashti internet check mikardi balatarin ro ma dashtim tooye kooye daneshgah faaliate siasi mikardim



Serpentine said:


> ye paradoxe khande dar ham tuie postet hast, shoma miai be @S00R3NA (ke etefaghan yeki az moaddab tarin karbaraie inja hast) migi aghab munde, chera?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> ye paradoxe khande dar ham tuie postet hast, shoma miai be @S00R3NA (ke etefaghan yeki az moaddab tarin karbaraie inja hast) migi aghab munde, chera? chon aghaiedesh ro nemipaziri. in yani inke shoma dar darune khodet in masaleie 'azadie andishe va bayan' ro natunesti hal koni va hamchin adami be nazare man nemitune dar morede meiyar haie azadi dar yek jame'ie 77 millioni taieen taklif bokone. shoma vaghti dar in zamine nazaret motabar hast ke ham betuni kasi ro ke tarafdare paro pa ghorse shakhse khamenie hast tahamol koni va ham kasi ke 100 darsad mokhalef hast.


kaashki be jaaye in hame dars e nahve ye vaared shodan be toilet va ba 3 ta koloukh tamiz kardan, yekami ham tou oun kharaab shodeh, mantegh dars midaadan.
Harf haye sourena ahmaghaaneh hast va goftan e inke in harf ha ahmaghaaneh hast, mokhaalef e aazaadi ye bayaan nist. Mokhaalef e aazaadi ye bayaan boudan ya'ni inke man beram va be sourena be khaater e mozakhrafaati ke mige tajaavoz konam ya kotakesh bezanam, ... man kodoum yeki az in kaar ha ra kardam?boro yaad begir ke ma'ni ye aazaadi ye bayaan chi hast.


> man ba kheili az afkare shoma be sheddat mokhalefam, vali ta hala yek bar behet goftam aghab munde? dalilesh ham in hast ke in masale ro baraie khodam hal kardam ke shaiad in manam ke eshtebah mikonam. yani hamishe in emkan ro baraie khodam mizaram (hala che ba ehtemale bala ya kam). bale doroste ta jaie ke behesh aghide daram bahat bahs va jadal mikonam, vali hich vaght nemiam begam shoma ahmagh ya aghab munde hasti (shomaie noee ro migam, manzur shakhse shoma nist).
> dar morede mardome iran ham ke goftam (ke khodam ham jozveshunam) avalan inke hamun bala ham goftam jam nemibandam hameie mardom ro, 2voman inke in haghighati hast ke bakhshe bozorgi az mardom faghat ghor mizanan, vali vaghti be khodeshun mirese, rahat faramush mikone taraf.
> be onvane mesal migam, taraf az reshve gereftan va fesade eghtesadi tuie jame'e minale, vali vaghti yek ja karesh lang shod khodesh ba reshve karesho rah andakht (in mesale eini hast). mardom kheilia faghat mikhan baghal dastishun boland beshe va oza ro saro samun bede, vali be khodeshun ke mirese... (bazam jam nemibandam, daram migam bakhse ziadi az mardom, na hame). manam khodamo monazzah az eshtebah nemidunam, manam kheili kheili eshtebah dashtam va daram


don't play victim or play smart alec or fake polite. ageh harfi daari, kheyli raahat bezan, motma'en baash ke man choub tou jaayit nemikonam, pas vaghti ba man harf mizani, natars va raahat harfet ra bezan. man, 2 khat paasokh e sarih ra tarjih midam be yek safheh mozakhrafaat e sugarcoat shodeh. midouni serpentine jan, man yek chizi ra tou amrica yaad gereftam, daghighan hamin hast ke be jaaye inke alaki mo'addab baazi darbiyaari va az in kaar haye typical e sharghi ha, baayad kheyli kholaaseh, harfi ra ke mikhaay ra kaamel, va bedoun e hich tars va ... bezani. alaan shoma ham kolli neveshti, vali enghadr sa'y kardi ke ba jomalaat var beri va ... ke aslan koll e postet bi ma'ni shodeh.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Why are you insulting and attacking like a dog? what's the matter with you, today?


Am I?



rmi5 said:


> dog





rmi5 said:


> moron





rmi5 said:


> retarded





rmi5 said:


> kissing akhounds ***





rmi5 said:


> born to be an akhound's whore





rmi5 said:


> aghab mounde





rmi5 said:


> basiji goons





rmi5 said:


> aghab mounde





rmi5 said:


> retared





rmi5 said:


> mullah apologizer





rmi5 said:


> holy cows





rmi5 said:


> goons





rmi5 said:


> pre-mediecal





rmi5 said:


> ahmaghaaneh





rmi5 said:


> choub tou jaayit nemikonam





rmi5 said:


> mozakhrafaat





rmi5 said:


> gohi khordid





rmi5 said:


> dar e koun e khatami





rmi5 said:


> koun e donya ra paareh kardid





rmi5 said:


> aghab moundeh





rmi5 said:


> dalghak


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> baba to foghesh dari tooye amrika bargh mikhooni,
> akhe chera enghad in iranihaye ablah esrar daran tooye kari ke hich sar reshtee nadaran fozooli konan
> akhe to siasat khoondi? oloom ejtemaaee khoondi? modiriat khoondi?
> baba fargh to ba oon goosaleye ahmadinejad ke omran khoond oomad eghtesado nabood kard chiye?


harf e vague zadan ham yek no' safsate va be ghol e khodet typical e ME people hastesh. yek jouri daari harf mizani ke engaar fahmidan e yek seri basics dar mored e human rights va zendegi tou gharn e 21, kaar e sakhti hast. fahmidan e inke yek mamlekat entekhaabaat e aazaad mikhaad, kheyli sakht hast? inke yek mamlekat baayad secular bashe, kheyli sakht hast? inke nabaayad 4 ta 4 ta zan gereft va hejaab ra tou halgheshoun kard, sakht hast? in chert va pert ha ra beriz dour. 



> in harfet dige ashkamo dar avord
> baba 24 milion adam tooye iran ba ye gooni sib zamini rayeshoon avaz shod to hanooz majara ro nagerefti
> baba oon moghe ke to dashti internet check mikardi balatarin ro ma dashtim tooye kooye daneshgah faaliate siasi mikardim


Haalaa masalan che gohi khordid touye in fa'aaliyat haye siyaasitoun? masalan raftid dar e koun e khatami va baraash sineh zadid? che kaar e siyaasi ye khaassi anjam daadid ke koun e donya ra paareh kardid? tahesh yek mosht aghab moundeh ye anjoman eslami boudid ke yek mosht eslaah talab, mesle dalghak baazitoun daadand, va shoma ha fekr kardid ke bozorg shodid. be jaaye in kaar ha, mishestid 4 ta ketab mikhoundid ya 4 ta keshvar e motemadden safar mikardid va mididid ke donyaa daareh che tor edaareh misheh.



New said:


> Am I?


Yes, you are. don't expect me to hear your insults, and tell you nice words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> kaashki be jaaye in hame dars e nahve ye vaared shodan be toilet va ba 3 ta koloukh tamiz kardan, yekami ham tou oun kharaab shodeh, mantegh dars midaadan.
> Harf haye sourena ahmaghaaneh hast va goftan e inke in harf ha ahmaghaaneh hast, mokhaalef e aazaadi ye bayaan nist. Mokhaalef e aazaadi ye bayaan boudan ya'ni inke man beram va be sourena be khaater e mozakhrafaati ke mige tajaavoz konam ya kotakesh bezanam, ... man kodoum yeki az in kaar ha ra kardam?boro yaad begir ke ma'ni ye aazaadi ye bayaan chi hast.


man kheili khub midunam manie azadie baian chi hast. shoma agar ba kasi ya andishash mokhalef hasti, ya miai ba sohbat va manteghi, bahash dar miun mizari ya inke kollan bi khialesh beshi. vaghti miai mostaghim migi felani to aghab mundei, in kheili maskhare hast. kheili ozr mikham, vali ma tuie jangal ke nistim ke harkio bahash mokhalef budim tohin konim behesh? shoma alan az tuie fazaie majazi intor migi, az koja malum agar zemame omur dastet bud bazam be fohsh dadan basandeh mikardi?

shoma vaghti yek member ro be khatere harfash va aghidash harass mikoni, in daghighan mishe naghze azadie baian. hala az poshte internet dastet behesh nemirese, che tazmini hast agar ru dar ru budi va zuret ham miresid, be surate physical barkhord nemikardi? in ham shod javab akhe?




rmi5 said:


> don't play victim or play smart alec or fake polite. ageh harfi daari, kheyli raahat bezan, motma'en baash ke man choub tou jaayit nemikonam, pas vaghti ba man harf mizani, natars va raahat harfet ra bezan. man, 2 khat paasokh e sarih ra tarjih midam be yek safheh mozakhrafaat e sugarcoat shodeh. midouni serpentine jan, man yek chizi ra tou amrica yaad gereftam, daghighan hamin hast ke be jaaye inke alaki mo'addab baazi darbiyaari va az in kaar haye typical e sharghi ha, baayad kheyli kholaaseh, chizi ra ke mikhaay ra kaamel, va bedoun e hich tars va ... bezani. alaan shoma ham kolli neveshti, vali enghadr sa'y kardi ke ba jomalaat var beri va ... ke aslan koll e postet bi ma'ni shodeh.



nemidunam vaghean bavar kardane inke yek nafar mitune bedune fohsh dadan sohbat kone inghadr sakhte? aziz jan manam khub baladam tohin konam, vali man motaghedam avalin kasi ke shakhsiatesh ba tohine bi ja paeen miad khode shakhse tohin konandast. chera baiad play victim bokonam? kasi ke dg hich rahi barash namunde play victim mikone, na kasi ke aghidasho baian mikone va azash defa mikone.

hala shoma mikhai fekr kon man daram tazahor mikonam ya moaddab bazi dar miaram.

yek soale dg, jalebe baram. be nazaret alan man chera baiad betarsam az shoma ya har kase dg ke harfam ro bezanam? yek dalile kuchik baraie man biar. etefaghan kheili ham sarih harfamo daram mizanam. shoma har moghe ya hosele javab dadan nadari ya be har dalile dg, in harf ha ro mikeshi vasat. be in migan maghlate. man harfam ro rok va rast zadam dar morede mindsete kheili az mardom. shoma migi man ghalat daram migam? khob sahihesh ro begu. agar man darsadi fekr konam ke shoma dari dorost migi va man ghalat migam, fekr mikonam shojaatesh ro daram ke biam inja alani begam (kari ke kheili ha joratesh ro nadaran). man ke ba shoma khosumate shakhsi nadaram ke biam nadido nashnid mokhalefat konam bahat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Haalaa masalan che gohi khordid touye in fa'aaliyat haye siyaasitoun? masalan raftid dar e koun e khatami va baraash sineh zadid? che kaar e siyaasi ye khaassi anjam daadid ke koun e donya ra paareh kardid? tahesh yek mosht aghab moundeh ye anjoman eslami boudid ke yek mosht eslaah talab, mesle dalghak baazitoun daadand, va shoma ha fekr kardid ke bozorg shodid. be jaaye in kaar ha, mishestid 4 ta ketab mikhoundid ya 4 ta keshvar e motemadden safar mikardid va mididid ke donyaa daareh che tor edaareh misheh.


man nagoftam zire alame kasi sine zadam goftam faaliate siasi, oon kara ke migi hamoon dalghak bazi hast
dovvoman manam eshtebah kardam kare siasi kare man nabood nabayad mikardam amma migam mani ke az to bishtar kare siasi kardam midoonam ke nabayad toye in hoze dekhalat bikhod konam



rmi5 said:


> fahmidan e inke yek mamlekat entekhaabaat e aazaad mikhaad, kheyli sakht hast? inke yek mamlekat baayad secular bashe, kheyli sakht hast? inke nabaayad 4 ta 4 ta zan gereft va hejaab ra tou halgheshoun kard, sakht hast? in chert va pert ha ra beriz dour.


bale, ham fahmidanesh niaz be elm o danesh moghtazi dare ham tajvizaee ke to o abii o oon militan.... mikonid kare kamelan bi khodi hast


----------



## Militant Atheist

New said:


> @Abii @rmi5 @Militant Atheist,
> Guys, with all due respect,
> You people remind me of ordinary, redneck, dumb Iranians in 1979.
> Or better to say, ordinary, uneducated, uncultured, middle easterns.
> tooye sal 57 ham iraniha hamin charandiati ro migoftan ke shoma emrooz migid.
> hameye ma midoonim in system emrooz iran nekbat dare az sar o roosh mibare.
> ye system fashal, dozd parvar, fased, va gheyr kara.
> vali khob midooonid moshkel iraniha va kollan mardom ablah khavar miane chiye?
> moshkel ine ke
> *hamye mardom ablah khavar miane midooonan chi ro nemikhan, amma hichkodooomeshon nemidoonan chi ro mikhan.*
> va shoma se nafar ham moteasefane bayad begam jozv typical tarin haye hamin adamha hastid.
> sobh ta shab darid minalid, va fekr mikonid darid roshan fekr bazi dar miarid.
> dar hali ke age bekham shomaro jozve daste bandiye ahmagh haye zamane enqelab ja bedam
> shoma ha hamoon daneshjoohaye kherefti hastid ke rikhtid va sefarat amrica ro eshghal kardid.
> khande dare
> History repeats himself, so funny.
> az hameye karbarha khahesh mikonam, be onvane ye irani,
> avvalan mesle tamame oonaee ke miran vaseye tark etiad ke bayad be onvane avvalin marhaleye tark etiad boland shan va jeloye hame began
> man folani eteraf mikonam ke motadam
> boland shid va eteraf konid ke
> ma iraniha hich vaght hich mali naboodim va hamin emrooz ham mesle tamame mardom khereft khavar miane hich mali nistim
> va sanyan
> talash konid khodetoono roshd bedid
> baba nemishe ke hey mesle ye cycle har 60-70 sal in cycle ahmaghane ro tekrar konim ke.
> ah ah


Man hosele bahshaye khale zanaki nadram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> Man hosele bahshaye khale zanaki nadram.


 pas inghad bahsaye khale zanaki ham nakon.

 end of the line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

New said:


> pas inghad bahsaye khale zanaki ham nakon.
> 
> end of the line



Man daram migam shoma arab nistid, Arab haa az kasi gheyr az khodeshon khosheshon nemiad. Man kheyli say kardam ba Aabha doosti konam, az ma khosehsoon nemiad, in dini ke shoma dari donbal mikoni dine Arabhast, bejaye in felestiniha ham be fekre shiayanetoon bashid laghal. Hamin syria ke shoma darid azash defa mikonid be arabhaye jodayee talabe ahwaz komak mikard. Man nemidoonam vaghean chi begam ke be shoma hali konam ke in rahi ke shoma darid mirid eshtebahe.

inghadr raftid be israel sok dadid onam darand shoma ro sook midan, yek motahede mantaghie ro be doshman tabdil kardid va ba doshmanane atighe va bikhasiat doosti kardid.

حالا مردشو اون شاه رو ببرن ولی شما از اون مردشوری هم بیشتر گند زدید عزیز جان. اون لااقل اگر هرکاری می کرد باز یک سری پلن برای این مملکت داشت. شما اومدید علنا زدید نابود کردید مملکتو حالا هم هرکسی انتقاد می کنه رو یا می برید بطری نوشابه می کنید توی ماتحتش یا سعی می کنید صداشو خفه کنید.

اگر شاه 3 هزار نفر کشت شما فقط توی یک سشن 40 هزار نفر کشتید.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Again, shoma oumadi yek enshaaye 10000 kalame i neveshti. 4 kalame harf bezan, vali mafhoumet ra beresoun.



Serpentine said:


> man kheili khub midunam manie azadie baian chi hast. shoma agar ba kasi ya andishash mokhalef hasti, ya miai ba sohbat va manteghi, bahash dar miun mizari ya inke kollan bi khialesh beshi. vaghti miai mostaghim migi felani to aghab mundei, in kheili maskhare hast. kheili ozr mikham, vali ma tuie jangal ke nistim ke harkio bahash mokhalef budim tohin konim behesh? shoma alan az tuie fazaie majazi intor migi, az koja malum agar zemame omur dastet bud bazam be fohsh dadan basandeh mikardi?
> 
> shoma vaghti yek member ro be khatere harfash va aghidash harass mikoni, in daghighan mishe naghze azadie baian. hala az poshte internet dastet behesh nemirese, che tazmini hast agar ru dar ru budi va zuret ham miresid, be surate physical barkhord nemikardi? in ham shod javab akhe?


Chera charand migi aziz? vaallaa jaayi ke jenab aali zendegi mikoni(Iran), ba jangal fargh e khaassi nadaare vali dar kol dobare chert gofti. alaan man sourena ra harras kardam? chera hamash playing victim? Man bar khalaaf e ba'zi ha, chizi daaram ke esmesh tokhm va jor't baraaye zadan e harfam hast. be jaaye inke bekhaay ke baghiye ra ham mesle khodetoun akhteh konid, yaad begir ke harfet ra bezani.



> nemidunam vaghean bavar kardane inke yek nafar mitune bedune fohsh dadan sohbat kone inghadr sakhte? aziz jan manam khub baladam tohin konam, vali man motaghedam avalin kasi ke shakhsiatesh ba tohine bi ja paeen miad khode shakhse tohin konandast. chera baiad play victim bokonam? kasi ke dg hich rahi barash namunde play victim mikone, na kasi ke aghidasho baian mikone va azash defa mikone.
> 
> hala shoma mikhai fekr kon man daram tazahor mikonam ya moaddab bazi dar miaram.
> 
> yek soale dg, jalebe baram. be nazaret alan man chera baiad betarsam az shoma ya har kase dg ke harfam ro bezanam? yek dalile kuchik baraie man biar. etefaghan kheili ham sarih harfamo daram mizanam. shoma har moghe ya hosele javab dadan nadari ya be har dalile dg, in harf ha ro mikeshi vasat. be in migan maghlate. man harfam ro rok va rast zadam dar morede mindsete kheili az mardom. shoma migi man ghalat daram migam? khob sahihesh ro begu. agar man darsadi fekr konam ke shoma dari dorost migi va man ghalat migam, fekr mikonam shojaatesh ro daram ke biam inja alani begam (kari ke kheili ha joratesh ro nadaran). man ke ba shoma khosumate shakhsi nadaram ke biam nadido nashnid mokhalefat konam bahat.



Shoma harf e man ra motevajjeh nashodi. man harfam chiz e dige i boud. harf e man in hast ke zadan tou sar e mardom, kaar e saade i hast, vali in kaar e ahmaghaaneh hast. hame jaaye donyaa, az amrica begir ta france va UK, ... hamisheh yek elite boudeh ke rafte system ra taghyir daadeh. hamoun moghe' i ham ke bayaaniye esteghlaal va constitution e amrica saader shod, mardom e amrica az fazaa nayoumade boudand va kheyli moshkelaat va aghab moundegi ha daashtand, vali baaz ham in constitution ra ijaad kardand. pas be jaaye inke bezani tou sar e mardom, boro va be fekr e in baash ke energit ra jaayi bezaari ke faayede daareh.



New said:


> man nagoftam zire alame kasi sine zadam goftam faaliate siasi, oon kara ke migi hamoon dalghak bazi hast
> dovvoman manam eshtebah kardam kare siasi kare man nabood nabayad mikardam amma migam mani ke az to bishtar kare siasi kardam midoonam ke nabayad toye in hoze dekhalat bikhod konam
> 
> bale, ham fahmidanesh niaz be elm o danesh moghtazi dare ham tajvizaee ke to o abii o oon militan.... mikonid kare kamelan bi khodi hast



Gerefti ma ra? ghaziyeh kheyli saadeh tar az in harfaast. Elite e zamaan e shah, dar asar e sarkoub ha va ... yek mosht aghab mounde ye fekri boudand. mesle alaan ham internet, .... nadashtand ke dorost befahmand ke ghaziye tou donyaa chi hast va khodeshoun ra eslaah konand. yek seri aghab mounde ye mazhabi ham oumadand va ba ham yek enghelaab ijaad kardand. natije az hamoun avval vaazeh boud va kasaayi ke aghl daashtand ham fahmidand ke in enghelaab be goh keshide misheh. kolli aadam ham az hamoun rouz e avval goftand ke natije chi hast, az teyf e bakhtiyaar gerefte ta shamlou va ...
elm va danesh e moghtazi ra bezaar dam e kouzeh va aabesh ra bokhor. be jaaye dargir shodan tou yek mosht sher va ver haye scholastic, boro va bebin ke donyaa che tori jelo rafte va azash olgou begir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Chera charand migi aziz? vaallaa jaayi ke jenab aali zendegi mikoni(Iran), ba jangal fargh e khaassi nadaare vali dar kol dobare chert gofti. alaan man sourena ra harras kardam? chera hamash playing victim? Man bar khalaaf e ba'zi ha, chizi daaram ke esmesh tokhm va jor't baraaye zadan e harfam hast. be jaaye inke bekhaay ke baghiye ra ham mesle khodetoun akhteh konid, yaad begir ke harfet ra bezani.


bazam maghlate? in playing victim ro ke mikeshi vasat daghighan hamin be zehn mirese. akhe man chera baiad dar barabare shoma play victim bokonam? khande dar nist in harf akhe? play victim ro kasi mikone ke zuresh be yeki dg narese, motmaen bash man kheili khub mitunam inja az harfam defa konam.

bebinam shoma pas alan mipaziri ke tuie jangal (iran) bozorg shodi (taghribal balaie 90 darsade omret ro az kudaki)? khob agar in ro mipaziri ke dg moshkeli nist, chon nemeipaziri on kari ke kardi harassment hast, chon tarif nashode hast aslan in ghazie barat. bale shoma on ro harass kardi chon naiumadi rok va rast va bedune hich gune tohin aghaiedesh ro naghd koni. tohin kardan esmesh tokhm dashtan nist aziz, hamuntor ke goftam manam kheili khub baladam tohin bokonam.


rmi5 said:


> Shoma harf e man ra motevajjeh nashodi. man harfam chiz e dige i boud. harf e man in hast ke zadan tou sar e mardom, kaar e saade i hast, vali in kaar e ahmaghaaneh hast. hame jaaye donyaa, az amrica begir ta france va UK, ... hamisheh yek elite boudeh ke rafte system ra taghyir daadeh. hamoun moghe' i ham ke bayaaniye esteghlaal va constitution e amrica saader shod, mardom e amrica az fazaa nayoumade boudand va kheyli moshkelaat va aghab moundegi ha daashtand, vali baaz ham in constitution ra ijaad kardand. pas be jaaye inke bezani tou sar e mardom, boro va be fekr e in baash ke energit ra jaayi bezaari ke faayede daareh.


aval inke, shoma az koja miduni man enerjim ro koja sarf mikonam? az koja miduni ghadami baraie behtar shodane keshvaram bar nemidaram, hala har cheghadr andak? agar dar tavanaiem bashe karaie kheili bozorg mikonam (mesle hamun neveshtane constitution) agar na ke dar hadde tavane khodam ye karaie ro anjam daram midam.

man tuie sare mardom nazadam, balke yeki az kheslat haie bade tuie jame'e ro goftam ke etefaghan on eshtebahat ghablan ham az janebe shakhse khodam ziad rokh dade. manam ye zamani faghat ghor mizadam va baghie ro masule eshtebahate khodam midunestam, bedune inke kuchektarin masuliati ro bepaziram. vali alan yad gereftam ke kare 2rost chi hast va dust daram ke baghie mardome iran ham hamuntor beshan, be in nemigan tuie sare mardom zadan.

PS: ma berim bekhabim ke khab bar ma chire shode.


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> It's not their fault that Iran is in this shape, nor is it their fault that Iranians have essentially become Persian/Azeri speaking arabs, but the culture that most Iranians follow is bastardized Iranian culture at best. The likes of Nejad, Mohsenam, Mohsen etc... are arab to the core. Take away the language that Nejad speaks and he could be anybody off the streets of Lebanon or Iraq.
> 
> As for the question of what is Iranian culture, I don't think I'm qualified to answer that, but it's clear to all of us that Arab culture isn't Iranian culture, even if the majority of Iranian citizens follow arab culture.


 
You seem to have elected to yourself to live in that self-victimization along with many of your fellow Persian Iranians. Could you please explain to me why the vast majority of Muslims don’t consider being an observant practicing Muslim equal to being an Arab? I have seen as many different types of Muslims as you can imagine. From Senegal to China, non of them feel that being a religious Muslim is equal to being an Arab. They don’t see a problem of being a Nigerian Muslim while still considering themselves to be culturally Nigerian, or Uzbek Muslim and yet still culturally Uzbek.

On another note, what is your explanation of the very limited number of Zoroastrians in Iran compared to Syrian, Palestinian, and Egyptian Christians? Why didn’t Arabs wipe out Christianity completely from these countries despite having undoubtedly a stronger influence on them than why they had on Iran? Do you know that Egyptian Christians account for nearly %10 of the population (around 8 million people). Why there is just about 100,000 Zoroastrians in Iran (or even less)? Did Arabs make everybody convert and forgot Christians despite them being an staunch enemy of theirs throughout history? Do you also know that before creating Israel Christians represented %17 of the total Palestinian population?

Those Christians paid _Jizyah_ like the early Zoroastrians and were given generally some sort of protection for their faith by the numerous Islamic governments. Assuming that they were forced to accept Islam one person after another, why didn’t they find out a way to keep their faith the same way Christian Egyptians and Palestinians did?


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii @rmi5 @Militant Atheist,
> Guys, with all due respect,
> You people remind me of ordinary, redneck, dumb Iranians in 1979.
> Or better to say, ordinary, uneducated, uncultured, middle easterns.
> tooye sal 57 ham iraniha hamin charandiati ro migoftan ke shoma emrooz migid.
> hameye ma midoonim in system emrooz iran nekbat dare az sar o roosh mibare.
> ye system fashal, dozd parvar, fased, va gheyr kara.
> vali khob midooonid moshkel iraniha va kollan mardom ablah khavar miane chiye?
> moshkel ine ke
> *hamye mardom ablah khavar miane midooonan chi ro nemikhan, amma hichkodooomeshon nemidoonan chi ro mikhan.*
> va shoma se nafar ham moteasefane bayad begam jozv typical tarin haye hamin adamha hastid.
> sobh ta shab darid minalid, va fekr mikonid darid roshan fekr bazi dar miarid.
> dar hali ke age bekham shomaro jozve daste bandiye ahmagh haye zamane enqelab ja bedam
> shoma ha hamoon daneshjoohaye kherefti hastid ke rikhtid va sefarat amrica ro eshghal kardid.
> khande dare
> History repeats himself, so funny.
> az hameye karbarha khahesh mikonam, be onvane ye irani,
> avvalan mesle tamame oonaee ke miran vaseye tark etiad ke bayad be onvane avvalin marhaleye tark etiad boland shan va jeloye hame began
> man folani eteraf mikonam ke motadam
> boland shid va eteraf konid ke
> ma iraniha hich vaght hich mali naboodim va hamin emrooz ham mesle tamame mardom khereft khavar miane hich mali nistim
> va sanyan
> talash konid khodetoono roshd bedid
> baba nemishe ke hey mesle ye cycle har 60-70 sal in cycle ahmaghane ro tekrar konim ke.
> ah ah


An incoherent rant devoid of any purpose. What exactly are you trying to say? That we don't have any medication for the disease so we should STFU?

"*hamye mardom ablah khavar miane midooonan chi ro nemikhan, amma hichkodooomeshon nemidoonan chi ro mikhan."*

I know exactly what I want. All 3 of us know exactly what we want out of life. We can give you details about how we want our coffee, our women, our politics, our apartments, our society... We know because every kind of option is available to us. We know because we live in a free society where anything is possible. We know because we're allowed to use our imagination and take it in any direction we want.

That is a completely foreign concept to you, because you've spent all your life in a society where conformity and acceptance of wrongs have always been the only option. 

You're scared of what's behind the locked door, so you don't even want to open it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Full Moon said:


> You seem to have elected to yourself to live in that self-victimization along with many of your fellow Persian Iranians. Could you please explain to me why the vast majority of Muslims don’t consider being an observant practicing Muslim equal to being an Arab? I have seen as many different types of Muslims as you can imagine. From Senegal to China, non of them feel that being a religious Muslim is equal to being an Arab. They don’t see a problem of being a Nigerian Muslim while still considering themselves to be culturally Nigerian, or Uzbek Muslim and yet still culturally Uzbek.



Wherever Muslims go destruction will follow, be it Nigeria or anywhere else. Abii's main point is that Islam is a culture that doesn't belong in Iran. It's not compatible with us.

Why they're still surviving Zoroastrians today? It's simple, because they ran away to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> bazam maghlate? in playing victim ro ke mikeshi vasat daghighan hamin be zehn mirese. akhe man chera baiad dar barabare shoma play victim bokonam? khande dar nist in harf akhe? play victim ro kasi mikone ke zuresh be yeki dg narese, motmaen bash man kheili khub mitunam inja az harfam defa konam.
> 
> bebinam shoma pas alan mipaziri ke tuie jangal (iran) bozorg shodi (taghribal balaie 90 darsade omret ro az kudaki)? khob agar in ro mipaziri ke dg moshkeli nist, chon nemeipaziri on kari ke kardi harassment hast, chon tarif nashode hast aslan in ghazie barat. bale shoma on ro harass kardi chon naiumadi rok va rast va bedune hich gune tohin aghaiedesh ro naghd koni. tohin kardan esmesh tokhm dashtan nist aziz, hamuntor ke goftam manam kheili khub baladam tohin bokonam.


FYI, kaari ke to alaan daari anjam midi, esmesh harassment hast. Man hagh e azadi ye bayaan ra daaram va azash estefaade mikonam, to ham nemitouni ba in kaar haat sedaaye man ra khafeh koni.
BTW, dar mored e man ham eshtebaah mikoni. man koudakim ra aslan Iran naboudam. yek dore bargashtim Iran ke man daneshgah, lisaans, va hamin tor highschool va injour chizha ra raftam, be gheyr az dore ye nojavouni, dige touye oun jangal naboudam. vali ageh mikhaay, mitouni hamchenaan begi ke man nojavounim ra touye oun jangal ba shoma ha boudam.



> aval inke, shoma az koja miduni man enerjim ro jaie dg koja sarf mikonam? az koja miduni ghadami baraie behtar shodane keshvaram bar nemidaram, hala har cheghadr andak? agar dar tavanaiem bashe karaie kheili bozorg mikonam (mesle hamun neveshtane constitution) agar na ke dar hadde tavane khodam ye karaie ro anjam daram midam.
> 
> man tuie sare mardom nazadam, balke yeki az kheslat haie bade tuie jame'e ro goftam ke etefaghan on eshtebahat ghablan ham az janebe shakhse khodam ziad rokh dade. manam ye zamani faghat ghor mizadam va baghie ro masule eshtebahate khodam midunestam, bedune inke kuchektarin masuliati ro bepaziram. vali alan yad gereftam ke kare 2rost chi hast va dust daram ke baghie mardome iran ham hamuntor beshan, be in nemigan tuie sare mardom zadan.


baraaye inke, as an example, hamin alaan daari energit ra sarf e 10 safhe matn neveshtan baraaye man mikoni, be jaaye inke aslan be asl e chizi ke bahs boud, tavajjohi dashte bashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Full Moon said:


> You seem to have elected to yourself to live in that self-victimization along with many of your fellow Persian Iranians. Could you please explain to me why the vast majority of Muslims don’t consider being an observant practicing Muslim equal to being an Arab? I have seen as many different types of Muslims as you can imagine. From Senegal to China, non of them feel that being a religious Muslim is equal to being an Arab. They don’t see a problem of being a Nigerian Muslim while still considering themselves to be culturally Nigerian, or Uzbek Muslim and yet still culturally Uzbek.
> 
> On another note, what is your explanation of the very limited number of Zoroastrians in Iran compared to Syrian, Palestinian, and Egyptian Christians? Why didn’t Arabs wipe out Christianity completely from these countries despite having undoubtedly a stronger influence on them than why they had on Iran? Do you know that Egyptian Christians account for nearly %10 of the population (around 8 million people). Why there is just about 100,000 Zoroastrians in Iran (or even less)? Did Arabs make everybody convert and forgot Christians despite them being an staunch enemy of theirs throughout history? Do you also know that before creating Israel Christians represented %17 of the total Palestinian population?
> 
> Those Christians paid _Jizyah_ like the early Zoroastrians and were given generally some sort of protection for their faith by the numerous Islamic governments. Assuming that they were forced to accept Islam one person after another, why didn’t they find out a way to keep their faith the same way Christian Egyptians and Palestinians did?


From my understanding, Safavid kings massacred the Zoroastrian population in the 16th century when they were converting the population to shia Islam whole sale. As for the rest of your post, I'm not concerned with discussing anything with a Saudi. You're not worth my time, so go away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> An incoherent rant devoid of any purpose. What exactly are you trying to say? That we don't have any medication for the disease so we should STFU?
> 
> "*hamye mardom ablah khavar miane midooonan chi ro nemikhan, amma hichkodooomeshon nemidoonan chi ro mikhan."*
> 
> I know exactly what I want. All 3 of us know exactly what we want out of life. We can give you details about how we want our coffee, our women, our politics, our apartments, our society... We know because every kind of option is available to us. We know because we live in a free society where anything is possible. We know because we're allowed to use our imagination and take it in any direction we want.
> 
> That is a completely foreign concept to you, because you've spent all your life in a society where conformity and acceptance of wrongs have always been the only option.
> 
> You're scared of what's behind the locked door, so you don't even want to open it.


you very well said what I wanted to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Posaye ke man thank mikonam automatic undo mishan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> From my understanding, Safavid kings massacred the Zoroastrian population in the 16th century when they were converting the population to shia Islam whole sale. As for the rest of your post, I'm not concerned with discussing anything with a Saudi. You're not worth my time, so go away.


 
Well, you always get into discussions with Saudis or others when you have enough convincing ideas. It looks like you ran out of them only today. That's just another proof that you are good at throwing big words without really knowing what they mean.


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 @Abii You guys should be more proactive. I don't want anyone to wrongly assume that all Iranians are Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> FYI, kaari ke to alaan daari anjam midi, esmesh harassment hast. Man hagh e azadi ye bayaan ra daaram va azash estefaade mikonam, to ham nemitouni ba in kaar haat sedaaye man ra khafeh koni.
> BTW, dar mored e man ham eshtebaah mikoni. man koudakim ra aslan Iran naboudam. yek dore bargashtim Iran ke man daneshgah, lisaans, va hamin tor highschool va injour chizha ra raftam, be gheyr az dore ye nojavouni, dige touye oun jangal naboudam. vali ageh mikhaay, mitouni hamchenaan begi ke man nojavounim ra touye oun jangal ba shoma ha boudam.
> 
> 
> baraaye inke, as an example, hamin alaan daari energit ra sarf e 10 safhe matn neveshtan baraaye man mikoni, be jaaye inke aslan be asl e chizi ke bahs boud, tavajjohi dashte bashi.



Dg az in jaleb tar nemishe vaghean. Alan Ki dare play victim mikone?  Man kei khastam sedat to khafe bokonam ke shoma tavahomme tote'e baret dashte? Yani inghadr fekr mikoni postbhat kubande va ba manteghe ke man natunam tahamol konam va biam sedat to khafe bokonam? Isn't that hilarious?

Dar morede inke man inja daram bahat bahs mikonam, in ye bakhshe kucheki az tafrihe man hast, yani web gardi kolan. Ba in mantegh shoma ke in hame edea mikoni rahe hal dari baraie moshkelat chi kar mikoni inja? Chera vaghtet ro inja talaf mikoni? Vaghean in behtarin javabi bud ke mitunesti bedi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 @Abii You guys should be more proactive. I don't want anyone to wrongly assume that all Iranians are Muslim.


Proactive in denouncing the arab religion? I feel like I am lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> Well, you always get into discussions with Saudis or others when you have enough convincing ideas. It looks like you ran out of them only today. That's just another proof that you are good at throwing big words without really knowing what they mean.


The point is that we are currently in the middle of another discussion and your comments are off-topic for us.



Serpentine said:


> Dg az in jaleb tar nemishe vaghean. Alan Ki dare play victim mikone?  Man kei khastam sedat to khafe bokonam ke shoma tavahomme tote'e baret dashte? Yani inghadr fekr mikoni postbhat kubande va ba manteghe ke man natunam tahamol konam va biam sedat to khafe bokonam? Isn't that hilarious?


Ya'ni vaghean nemifahmi ke daari sa'y mikoni ke man ra saansour koni va in mokhaalef e azadi ye bayan hast? 


> Dar morede inke man inja daram bahat bahs mikonam, in ye bakhshe kucheki az tafrihe man hast, yani web gardi kolan. Ba in mantegh shoma ke in hame edea mikoni rahe hal dari baraie moshkelat chi kar mikoni inja? Chera vaghtet ro inja talaf mikoni? Vaghean in behtarin javabi bud ke mitunesti bedi?


baraaye inke to vaghean harf e man ra nemifahmi, man 10 baar behet goftam ke bahs chiz e dige i hast va to hamchenaan chasbidi va mesle yek mollaa noghati, daari man ra troll mikoni. man ham bikaar nistam ke infinite time baraaye har kasi bezaaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Militant Atheist said:


> Wherever Muslims go destruction will follow, be it Nigeria or anywhere else. Abii's main point is that Islam is a culture that doesn't belong in Iran. It's not compatible with us.
> 
> Why they're still surviving Zoroastrians today? It's simple, because they ran away to India.


 
It seems that you are over simplifying things due to the frustration with the current Iranian Regime. You can always cite the names of significant Iranian Muslims from the 8th century until now in all fields: philosophy, literature, calligraphy, architecture, and to less extent natural science. I haven’t came across significant Iranian names before Islam other than the names of emperors and military leaders.

The Arabs erased them all? Maybe they erased some or erased many. But why the names of the emperors survived and we got the _Shahnameh_ listing them all? Why did the Arabs and Muslims in general had that fascination with the Greek philosophy, medicine, and science? They called all of their collective knowledge with that beautiful name *“علوم الأوائل” *“The knowledge of the ancients”.

The same, however, hasn’t happened with Persian books or Persian works, despite that Islam flourished throughout Iran and that the language was much much accessible to Arabs and Muslims than Greek.

Finally, the number of Zoroastrians in India is very small. That doesn’t sound like a good explanation.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Instead of writing bunch of insults, and long rants, write what you wanna say in a few organized sentences. I am not a moron like mohsen or your stupid friends, so watch your language. BTW, if you don't know what you want, we, at least I, clearly know what I want. We are living in the 21st century, and having ideas about a pretty modest government is not difficult anymore. It is fairly simple, remove the backward laws, bring a real voting system, and let people do and think what they want. It is called secularism and most countries in the world are run by this system and are happy about it. you don't need to be nobel prize winner to understand it.
> 
> BTW, what makes me a ordinary redneck that you are accusing me for it? _I have a record in this forum to be *against* all typical backward religious, *and racist comments in the Iranian section*_, and it has caused many Iranian members to hate me, since I show their stupidity, *racism*, and religious backwardness like a mirror. But, I don't give a damn, since I know what I am doing, and I know that it is right.
> 
> About being dumb, I have an IQ of 155 which is, by far, above any definition of being dumb. it is almost twice as Iranians IQ average, and I am, by far, the most educated member in this section. Any accusation needs some reasons and proofs, what are yours?
> 
> BTW, 51% of Iranians could not even read/write their own names in 1979s, and now it is 21st century and the internet age. I think these changes are enough to show that people are not as much stupid as what they were in 3-4 decades ago.


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Ya'ni to vaghean touye gharn e 21 om, hanouz nemidouni ke chi mikhaay? ya inke goftanesh baraat sakht hast?
> 
> be alaaveh, in zadan tou sar e mardom ra jam' konid dige. vaghean haal e aadam ra be ham mizanid. be joz yek mosht _*aghab mounde*_, amsaal e @S00R3NA , va mohsen, dige baghiye mardom ke mesle aadam mikhaan zendegishoun ra bekonand. be jaaye in maskhare baazihaa, sa'y konid ke regime ra dorost konid, chetor va chejourish ham chiz e ajib gharibi nist.



دوست عزیز من عقب موندگیم رو به پیشرفتگی ای که شما داری و دنبالشی ترجیح میدم

عقب موندگی ای که به من میگه به عقاید مردم احترام بذارم و خودم رو کوچکتر از اونی بدونم که دیگران رو قضاوت کنم بهتر از پیشرفته و با سواد بودنیه که بعضی از افراد توی این فروم ازش استفاده می کنن تا تو سر مردم بزنن .

این ها کامنت هایی هست که من پست کردم و شما بحث رو به اینجا کشیدید که البته نمیتونم پیداش کنم :



> typical Abii


dar javabe commenti ke omidvaram @Serpentine bargardune ta hame bebinan . ( sorry my friend , I found them in sports thread , they were not here )



> I don't support these laws but I don't think insulting is the solution



in comment ya chizi mesle in dar javabe shoma .

من نیازی نمی بینم که این بحث رو ادامه بدم چون تجربه ی دوساله توی این فروم نشون داده که کار به کجا می رسه ولی شما بهتره یه نگاهی به 4 - 5 پست اخیرتون بندازی تا تناقص رو تو حرفای خودت ببینی .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

At the end of the day, you guys are afraid of the unknown. You think just b/c you don't know the answer, you shouldn't even try to tackle the problem. 

Being a pussy is easy, but don't expect others to follow suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Full Moon said:


> It seems that you are over simplifying things due to the frustration with the current Iranian Regime. You can always cite the names of significant Iranian Muslims from the 8th century until now in all fields: philosophy, literature, calligraphy, architecture, and to less extent natural science. I haven’t came across significant Iranian names before Islam other than the names of emperors and military leaders.



Because your ancestors destroyed everything in their path. Later they realized about their **** ups and tried to emulate Academy of Gundishapur (in Khuzestan) which predated them by several centuries in Baghdad.



Full Moon said:


> The Arabs erased them all? Maybe they erased some or erased many. But why the names of the emperors survived and we got the Shahnameh listing them all? Why did the Arabs and Muslims in general had that fascination with the Greek philosophy, medicine, and science? They called all of their collective knowledge with that beautiful name “علوم الأوائل” “The knowledge of the ancients”.



Because you never conquered Greece, Shahnameh was a collection of Iranian legends that Ferdowsi collected, it was never a book to be destroyed..



Full Moon said:


> The same, however, hasn’t happened with Persian books or Persian works, despite that Islam flourished throughout Iran and that the language was much much accessible to Arabs and Muslims than Greek.



Muslims burned all the books they could find, according to them the only book they needed was Qur'an.



Full Moon said:


> Finally, the number of Zoroastrians in India is very small. That doesn’t sound like a good explanation.



Whether like it or not its the history, they don't want to marry outsiders and some of them don't even marry as they're busy with their businesses, that's why their population is low. Unlike Muslims they care about quality rather than quantity.

@S00R3NA Chi neveshti to on thread? Man manzooreto motvajeh nemisham.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Militant Atheist said:


> @S00R3NA Chi neveshti to on thread? Man manzooreto motvajeh nemisham.




I don't believe that divine religions are for a special race or nationality . They are not only limited in a special region as well .

What you said there was similar to what nationalist people say whenever they want to banish and attack Muslims( and in other words Islam ) in our country and my post was what I get them in answer .

The reason I support Palestinians is not about religion my friend but humanity . These people are the victims of our dirty and so called civilized world and have been oppressed for 60 straight years .

Please leave race and nationality aside and see Palestine history as a human not a Muslim or non Arab but a free human and put yourself in their place my friend however if you take a look in our history during world wars , Palestine and Palestinians might be familiar .


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> At the end of the day, you guys are afraid of the unknown. You think just b/c you don't know the answer, you shouldn't even try to tackle the problem.
> 
> Being a pussy is easy, but don't expect others to follow suit.



you have written what I wanted to tell to sourena. Anyway, the funny point for me is that these people are apologizing akhounds in a 24/7 basis in every thread, and say that we are not akhound apologizers. Playing victim and "k** mashang baazi" are their other techniques. Anyway, as you said, some people might have not balls and want to lick akhounds *** 24/7, but it does not mean that others should do the same. Maybe it is hard for them, after all these years, to admit that a person can avoid licking akhounds *** and have a normal and progressing life. Anyway, after all, even a person with a modest IQ would never believe BS superstitious child lullaby stories of ancient era. So, if someone believes in such stuff in 21st century, it means that something is wrong in his understanding and thinking process. So, do not have high hopes about them 



S00R3NA said:


> I don't believe that divine religions are for a special race or nationality . They are not only limited in a special region as well .
> 
> What you said there was similar to what nationalist people say whenever they want to banish and attack Muslims( and in other words Islam ) in our country and my post was what I get them in answer .
> 
> The reason I support Palestinians is not about religion my friend but humanity . These people are the victims of our dirty and so called civilized world and have been oppressed for 60 straight years .
> 
> Please leave race and nationality aside and see Palestine history as a human not a Muslim or non Arab but a free human and put yourself in their place my friend however if you take a look in our history during world wars , Palestine and Palestinians might be familiar .



Why do you so much care about Palestinians? Are they the only human beings of these planet with some problems? or you care about them because they are the ones who you worship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> *Please leave race and nationality aside and see Palestine history as a human not a Muslim or non Arab but a free human* and put yourself in their place my friend however if you take a look in our history during world wars , Palestine and Palestinians might be familiar .


When I do what you say, Israelis become even more appealing to me, as a "human." For thousands of years they've been targeted and here they are, inventing and creating. Israelis and Jews have invented and created more things in the past 5-6 decades than all muslims combined in the past 1000 years. They have some of the best technology and pharma firms in the world. A country of 6 million is helping humanity in ways you can't even fathom b/c you're too busy with pallywood's newest sob story.

Last week yet another Palestinian blew himself up in Iraq and killed many innocent shia civilians. During the Iran-Iraq war they stepped foot into our land and murdered our people. Today, they are in Iraq massacring Iraqis. These are the animals you're crying for. What's happening to them is their problem. Nobody forced the arabs to go to war with the Jews. They did that all on their own. Israel is here, they have the means to survive and they will nuke the world before they let the likes of you take what's theirs away.

Focus on Iran instead of those filthy wahabis.

You're always so scared to pass judgements on the Iranian leadership, even though you claim to be against them. You're constantly afraid of having an opinion when it comes to Iran, yet, you have a very strong opinion when it comes to the Israelis. You're a tool for the akhoonds, nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> When I do what you say, Israelis become even more appealing to me, as a "human." For thousands of years they've been targeted and here they are, inventing and creating. Israelis and Jews have invented and created more things in the past 5-6 decades than all muslims combined in the past 1000 years. They have some of the best technology and pharma firms in the world. A country of 6 million is helping humanity in ways you can't even fathom b/c you're too busy with pallywood's newest sob story.


That's right. Paliban and its supporters have had zero positive contribution to the world and chant death to Israel in a daily basis, and wonder why Israel spanks them very hard, and make every country in the world to sanction them.


> Last week yet another Palestinian blew himself up in Iraq and killed many innocent shia civilians. During the Iran-Iraq war they stepped foot into our land and murdered our people. Today, they are in Iraq massacring Iraqis. These are the animals you're crying for. What's happening to them is their problem. Nobody forced the arabs to go to war with the Jews. They did that all on their own. Israel is here, they have the means to survive and they will nuke the world before they let the likes of you take what's theirs away.
> 
> Focus on Iran instead of those filthy wahabis.


Palestinians fought against Iran in thousands during Iran-Iraq war, and these goons are supporting them. They have no brain dude.


> You're always so scared to pass judgements on the Iranian leadership, even though you claim to be against them. You're constantly afraid of having an opinion when it comes to Iran, yet, you have a very strong opinion when it comes to the Israelis. You're a tool for the akhoonds, nothing else.


Dude, discussing with this apologizers is useless. They are mostly bunch of gullible idiots who are manipulated easily by mullahs medias. They say that do not agree with akhounds, while we have not heard anything from them which is not in line with akhounds policies, because they are afraid that if they say a word which is 1 degree tilted from mullah's policies, they would capture them and rape them in Kahrizak. Yet, they have big mouths to criticize the most free countries of the world, when they can't do anything which is not desired by mullahs.
Funny that they tear their asses off for mullahs, while mullahs are busy in living like kings in Iran, and they send their children to US, and Canada for having fun, ... and they buy big super expensive houses close to pacific ocean. I have seen some of their bought houses in Orange county which they all worth millions of dollars. Abii, bro, let them lick whatever they deserve to lick. The world is a tough place. No balls and no Courage and Stupidity results in living like roaches, which is what most mullah supporters do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> Man daram migam shoma arab nistid, Arab haa az kasi gheyr az khodeshon khosheshon nemiad. Man kheyli say kardam ba Aabha doosti konam, az ma khosehsoon nemiad, in dini ke shoma dari donbal mikoni dine Arabhast, bejaye in felestiniha ham be fekre shiayanetoon bashid laghal. Hamin syria ke shoma darid azash defa mikonid be arabhaye jodayee talabe ahwaz komak mikard. Man nemidoonam vaghean chi begam ke be shoma hali konam ke in rahi ke shoma darid mirid eshtebahe.
> inghadr raftid be israel sok dadid onam darand shoma ro sook midan, yek motahede mantaghie ro be doshman tabdil kardid va ba doshmanane atighe va bikhasiat doosti kardid.
> حالا مردشو اون شاه رو ببرن ولی شما از اون مردشوری هم بیشتر گند زدید عزیز جان. اون لااقل اگر هرکاری می کرد باز یک سری پلن برای این مملکت داشت. شما اومدید علنا زدید نابود کردید مملکتو حالا هم هرکسی انتقاد می کنه رو یا می برید بطری نوشابه می کنید توی ماتحتش یا سعی می کنید صداشو خفه کنید.
> اگر شاه 3 هزار نفر کشت شما فقط توی یک سشن 40 هزار نفر کشتید.


kelas chandomi hasti amoo jan.
avval bebin tarafet kiye va chi mige bad shorooo kon sokhanrani.
hamoon jomlee ke gofti "man hoseleye in bahsaye khale zanaki ra nadaram" kheyli abroomand tar az in bood ke neshoon bedi faghat ye port yek tarafe mahsoob mishi, yani faghat khorooji dari.
zereshk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> At the end of the day, you guys are afraid of the unknown. You think just b/c you don't know the answer, you shouldn't even try to tackle the problem.
> Being a pussy is easy, but don't expect others to follow suit


End of the line, You, and other jimbo's here, no matter inside or outside, also add me to the list too, have no, I insist on that once more, have absolutely zero, knowledge of human society, policy and sociology, in any way.
You are just some internet chess pawns trying to represent yourselves as important players when you are nothing but a pawn, whom is being trained just to be a fighter, no matter in which side he is fighting, stressing once more, no matter which side you fight, you are just kept fighting.
You guys know deep within, I like you all, maybe that's the reason I am here, but I must admit you guys are just tirelessly, trying your bests to show me how raw, your ability to analyze the situation are.
But please for god's sake, and even more than that for your own's sake, try reading some books on human history, human sociology, ....
Maybe we have lost this game, but we surly need some educated and cultured players in the future (I mean our children or grandchildren) if we are going to cut this losing streak.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Ya'ni vaghean nemifahmi ke daari sa'y mikoni ke man ra saansour koni va in mokhaalef e azadi ye bayan hast?


shoma moteaseffane aslan sebat dar akkaret nadari va nemiduni chand chandi ba khodet. man kei talash kardam sansooret konam? kheili khodet ro jeddi migiri aziz, man age bekham in harfaie to ro sansoor konam aval az hame be khodam tohin kardam chon hich manteghe mohkami poshteshun nist. sarii paridi tuie halate playing victim, hamun chizi ke be man migofti


rmi5 said:


> baraaye inke to vaghean harf e man ra nemifahmi, man 10 baar behet goftam ke bahs chiz e dige i hast va to hamchenaan chasbidi va mesle yek mollaa noghati, daari man ra troll mikoni. man ham bikaar nistam ke infinite time baraaye har kasi bezaaram.



daghighan barax, in shoma hasti ke harfe man ro nemifahmi va ba maghlate va charandiati mesle inke man mikham 'play victim' bokonam tuie har post az dadane 2 kalame javabi ke arzeshe khundan ro dashte bashe tafre rafti. agar harfe jadidi dari bezan, agaram in ravie ro mikhai edame bedi ke man dg aslan hosele bahs kardan nadaram. manam bikar naneshestam tuie ye bahse bihude sherkat konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

my new ringtone 




( attention!! : don't use it on a date )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Why you guys always fight in this thread.....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I wanna ask a question...

There was a news today which was about 2 Iranian tourist came to beach drunk, they take more alcohol and made a scene in the beach.







Now the news says, in Iran punishment for consuming alcohol is 80 lashes, if the person caught 3 times for consuming alcohol, punishment can be capital. I'm wandering if these guys are going to be punished when they come back to Iran. Or is it free for Iranians for taking alcohol in abroad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Why you guys always fight in this thread.....


This is the senate and we are the senators.
This the pure democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> This is the senate and we are the senators.
> This the pure democracy.





We also fight between ourselves time to time.. but it happens only in Political Thread. 

Chill threads for chilling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Female warriors of Lurestan, Iran


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> We also fight between ourselves time to time.. but it happens only in Political Thread.
> 
> Chill threads for chilling.


Fighting also might be considered a part of chilling, isn't it? and I must say it is definitely the fun part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Why you guys always fight in this thread.....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I wanna ask a question...
> 
> There was a news today which was about 2 Iranian tourist came to beach drunk, they take more alcohol and made a scene in the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the news says, in Iran punishment for consuming alcohol is 80 lashes, if the person caught 3 times for consuming alcohol, punishment can be capital. I'm wandering if these guys are going to be punished when they come back to Iran. Or is it free for Iranians for taking alcohol in abroad ?


I'm pretty sure they'll be fine. In the future, if they get into trouble this can be dug up to make their lives real shitty. The punishments are selective. The rule of law, as you can imagine, is very selective for all matters. It's a disfunctioning dictatorship after all. Add to that the fact that half the country is drunk or high at any given time, and you'll understand why they'll probably be fine. 

I wouldn't want my image plastered all over after smtg like this if I was going back to Iran though, that's for sure. 

Is that a cop or a security guard? His uniform is nice. Looks like a football jersey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll be fine. In the future, if they get into trouble this can be dug up to make their lives real shitty. The punishments are selective. The rule of law, as you can imagine, is very selective for all matters. It's a disfunctioning dictatorship after all. Add to that the fact that half the country is drunk or high at any given time, and you'll understand why they'll probably be fine.
> I wouldn't want my image plastered all over after smtg like this if I was going back to Iran though, that's for sure.
> Is that a cop or a security guard? His uniform is nice. Looks like a football jersey.



They are police...i think their unit only serves at beachs..... 

Also, i'm happy that they would be fine.  But women on the beach might think otherwise. 



New said:


> Fighting also might be considered a part of chilling, isn't it? and I must say it is definitely the fun part.



Hımmm... yeah fighting is fun if discussions being kept at a civil level......and as Turks we can't keep it civil when the discussion starts between ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Hımmm... yeah fighting is fun if discussions being kept at a civil level......and as Turks we can't keep it civil when the discussion starts between ourselves


With all due respect dude, that's a misunderstanding.
If discussion is to be considered a line, one end civilized and one end, dirty savage. The fun factor would be rising exponentially from the former to the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> They are police...i think their unit only serves at beachs.....
> 
> Also, i'm happy that they would be fine.  But women on the beach might think otherwise.


haha yeah I can imagine. Imagine the pickup lines!!! looool 

This reminds of my brother's story about the time him and his friends all went to a nude beach . There were 4-5 of them, male and female and it all started fine, but by the end of the night there were bloody noses, lost headphones and very angry high as a kite naked strangers who had to be escorted off. 

When he was telling me the story I was pissing myself laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> With all due respect dude, that's a misunderstanding.
> If discussion is to be considered a line, one end civilized and one end, dirty savage. The fun factor would be rising exponentially from the former to the latter.



I don't agree, mate..... there were serious discussions in Turkish section when the "Gezi Protests" hit last year. Our users polarized between Pro-AKP vs Anti-AKP....... discussions get very heated....then people started swear at each other very heavily.... no mothers, sisters spared in the swearing session.. things get low as including dick,dildo images in the posts......

Also a number of Turkish posters like, @Yuuki @FireFistAce left the forum because of that.....

I don't like those kinds of discussions. 



Abii said:


> haha yeah I can imagine. Imagine the pickup lines!!! looool
> 
> This reminds of my brother's story about the time him and his friends all went to a nude beach . There were 4-5 of them, male and female and it all started fine, but by the end of the night there were bloody noses, lost headphones and very angry high as a kite naked strangers who had to be escorted off.
> 
> When he was telling me the story I was pissing myself laughing.



Loollllll  There are idiots everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> I don't agree, mate..... there were serious discussion in Turkish section when the "Gezi Protests" hit last year. Our users polarized between Pro-AKP vs Anti-AKP....... discussions get very heated....then people started swear at each other very heavily.... no mothers, sisters spared in the swearing session.. things get low as including dick,dildo images in the posts......
> I don't like those kinds of discussions




Seems you've had so much fun then.
hehe, I didn't mean that much dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Seems you've had so much fun then.
> hehe, I didn't mean that much dirty.



I looked at the thread again.... and saw that also i had said some nasty shit at that time too. 

This is the thread i'm talking about.... 
Turkey's Protests - Rebooted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I looked at the thread again.... and saw that also i had said some nasty shit at that time too.
> 
> This is the thread i'm talking about....
> Turkey's Protests - Rebooted


Haha i joined the forum in the middle of fight and i remember that my first message was not really polite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Haha i joined the forum in the middle of fight and i remember that my first message was not really polite.



That made me wonder now....  I will check it out. 

Edit: I gave up hundreds of posts in June 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Hımmm... yeah fighting is fun if discussions being kept at a civil level......and as Turks we can't keep it civil when the discussion starts between ourselves.



Same here, it doesn't usually follow a civil way, no one knows the others and no one can physically have access to others, so when every one gets mad, $hit hits the fan and all kinds of swearing comes in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> That made me wonder now....  I will check it out.
> 
> Edit: I gave up hundreds of posts in June 2.


I remember exacly i jumped on this Abi who was pro AKP i forgot his name, i thought he was Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> I remember exacly i jumped on this Abi who was pro AKP i forgot his name, i thought he was Arab.



I bet you jumped at Baybarshan....

I remember what a fvcked up times those days were....whole country gone nuts. I think Tayyip changed his tone afterwards..... now he messes with foreign countries instead of Turkish people. 

He have to mess with someone or he can't get sleep at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> I looked at the thread again.... and saw that also i had said some nasty shit at that time too.
> 
> This is the thread i'm talking about....
> Turkey's Protests - Rebooted


Vow, 347 pages and more than 5000 posts, dude humans are such a strange creatures. 
I guess I have missed so much fun, then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I bet you jumped at Baybarshan....
> 
> I remember what a fvcked up times those days were....whole country gone nuts. I think Tayyip changed his tone afterwards..... now he messes with foreign countries instead of Turkish people.
> 
> He have to mess with someone or he can't get sleep at night.


I just checked in my Profile seems like its gone, it was Jemaal Yelmaz abi.. 

Baybarshan'a abi diyecem? Yok daha neler.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> I just checked in my Profile seems like its gone, it was Jemaal Yelmaz abi..
> 
> Baybarshan'a abi diyecem? Yok daha neler.



Hee doğru  



New said:


> Vow, 347 pages and more than 5000 posts, dude humans are such a strange creatures.
> I guess I have missed so much fun, then.



İt was insane, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Meanwhile in the civilized world people are happy and dancing instead of hitting themselves on the head for some dead arab from the 6th century. 

Any Hardwell fans here? I've only just started listening to Hardwell. Can't get enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


>


Ahh seems like we have another 9gag addict here. 

Çay Bahçesi | Page 125

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> Meanwhile in the civilized world people are happy and dancing instead of hitting themselves on the head for some dead arab from the *6th century*.
> 
> Any Hardwell fans here? I've only just started listening to Hardwell. Can't get enough.



Correction: the 7th century .


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Ahh seems like we have another 9gag addict here.
> 
> Çay Bahçesi | Page 125



Cheers, now we are best buddies. so you are also a 9addict 

I just saw it while checking FB and it was on their page. 



Full Moon said:


> Correction: the 7th century.



Are you a Muslim dear?

You seem to be the wisest Saudi member here. I know how much you hate us 'Persians', but still, you are an informed guy. 

with regards, your eternal enemy, a 'Persian'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Meanwhile in the civilized world people are happy and dancing instead of hitting themselves on the head for some dead arab from the 6th century.
> 
> Any Hardwell fans here? I've only just started listening to Hardwell. Can't get enough.



Mate, i love Hardwell.... but IMO his concert recordings are much more better than his officials.

Try this.... 1 year ago, i downloaded this from youtube, burn it on a cd and still listening everyday in my car. 






22:52, best bass i have ever heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, i love Hardwell.... but IMO his concert recordings are much more better than his officials.
> 
> Try this.... 1 year ago, i downloaded this from youtube, burn it on a cd and still listening everyday in my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22:52, best bass i have ever heard.


Sinan's car.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Mate, i love Hardwell.... but IMO his concert recordings are much more better than his officials.
> 
> Try this.... 1 year ago, i downloaded this from youtube, burn it on a cd and still listening everyday in my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22:52, best bass i have ever heard.


Downloading it right now. I'm listening to Hardwell Presents Revealed Vol. 4 right now. And you're right. Now that you mention I have to say I feel the same. I'm gonna finish his Vol. 4 first. 

I've listened to Armin for way too long. This seems like a breath of fresh air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Sinan's car.



Lol, WTF are they doing.....

And hats off to driver. He even didn't drop his cigar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Lol, WTF are they doing.....
> 
> And hats off to driver. He even didn't drop his cigar.


That sleeping guy on right side behind wasnt amused.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

This sucks! I'm gonna get so many tickets thanks to Hardwell. 

I paid off 6 tickets worth around 700 dollars around 6 months ago. Haven't got another one since (I was averaging 1 per month before that). I have a feeling I'm gonna end my streak thanks to Hardwell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Sinan's car.


Lol, wtf? Am I seeing right? Aren't they Russians? they are the most badass people on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Lol, wtf? Am I seeing right? Aren't they Russians? they are the most badass people on the planet.


Russians: best entertainment since Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Wow so much discussion, I don't think if I could respond to everyone, but hey guys, you need to understand that @rmi5 @Abii and me are right 100% of the time. You must understand that we are infallible and if you pay close attention and read our valuable posts you'll learn a thing or two from us that could change your life. Now I'm off to watch some bullshit to kill my time, you guys try to go back and read our posts. You're very welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮توافق ژنو؛ سرنوشت باز شدن یک مسیر بانکی برای ایران‬

Bekhatere felestinihaye terrorist bayad dast be daman beshim vase varedate daroo va essentials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮توافق ژنو؛ سرنوشت باز شدن یک مسیر بانکی برای ایران‬
> 
> Bekhatere felestinihaye terrorist bayad dast be daman beshim vase varedate daroo va essentials.


On Skyscrapercity one of the senior posters made a thread a while back about the lack of medicine for his father's condition. He lives in Iran with his family. His father died b/c no hospital in Iran could come up with the medicine. He even posted the name of the medicine and wrote down what the doctor said. You could sense that he was crying as he was leaving those posts.

I wonder how many tens of thousands of cases like this are happening on a day to day basis and we don't know about it. Akhoonds keep claiming that 110% of medicine is produced locally, while reality says otherwise. Meanwhile billions of dollars of Iranian money gets sent to useless arabs around the region so they can go blow themselves up and we end up having to get sanctioned to oblivion. 

I wonder why the people of Denmark or Canada don't have to live in misery... I can't quite put my finger on it... /sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> On Skyscrapercity one of the senior posters made a thread a while back about the lack of medicine for his father's condition. He lives in Iran with his family. His father died b/c no hospital in Iran could come up with the medicine. He even posted the name of the medicine and wrote down what the doctor said. You could sense that he was crying as he was leaving those posts.
> 
> I wonder how many tens of thousands of cases like this are happening on a day to day basis and we don't know about it. Akhoonds keep claiming that 110% of medicine is produced locally, while reality says otherwise. Meanwhile billions of dollars of Iranian money gets sent to useless arabs around the region so they can go blow themselves up and we end up having to get sanctioned to oblivion.
> 
> I wonder why the people of Denmark or Canada don't have to live in misery... I can't quite put my finger on it... /sarcasm



Mullah supporters need to understand that the world is a cruel place and you need to be smart if you want to survive it. If you choose to fight a superpower then you have to face the consequences as well, of course they'll sanction the essentials, they want the people to see which one has the higher priority for them, the medicine, or the nuclear program. If we (rmi5, you and me) didn't care about our country we wouldn't even join this forum, but joining this forum and wasting our time here shows how much we really care about our country, otherwise the time that we waste here could have been spent for things that are more essential, like studying or other crap.

It really saddens me to see that such things are happening, but we have no control over the U.S. foreign policy to affect it in any shape or form, whereas we still have an iota of collective influence to put pressure on Mullahs to think about Iran's national interests rather than those of Muslim Arab neighbors that hate our guts. The Mullahs and their supporters need to understand that not every Iranian supports their actions, they must understand that they can't silence people's voice and they must also understand that by imprisoning online activists who have limited computer literacy (that can't even hide their identities) they can't silence all Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

More wonderful discovery. 

First let me explain how inflation gets calculated and I will barf out what I came here to say. 

To calculate the consumer price index within a territory (aka inflation), governments take a basket of essential goods and services and calculate the increase in price for the basket over time. The basket remains constant and the base year is of course constant too. Goods and services within the basket can't change or the CPI calculation becomes useless and flawed. 

In Iran, the government uses obsolete products like crude oil in order to bring down the inflation figure!!! Crude oil is a base product for multi-national corporations and has nothing to with consumers. For example, in Canada items currently used to calculate CPI are: food, shelter, household operations, furnishings and equipment, clothing and footwear, transportation, health and personal care, recreation , education and reading, tobacco and alcoholic beverages.

The Iranian government does two things to alter the CPI:

1) it includes irrelevant items such as crude oil in order to bring the inflation figure down, and

2) they take out items and add in new ones every year, thus leaving the index completely useless. If electricity was calculated in the base year and taken out the year after, you've suddenly created a new base year and you can no longer make a calculation. 

Taking out ridiculous items such as crude oil, the current CPI figure for Iran is a whopping 87%!!!!! Iran essentially has hyperinflation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

*مقایسه قیمت بعضی خودروهای خارجی در داخل و خارج از کشور*



























natije akhlaghi???
bekhatere hemayat az karkhanejat taboot saziye dakheli , mashine varedati be gheymate dastekam 2 barabar forookhte mishe.. 

hala ghaziye chiye?? inke kheyyliam manteghiye ke mashine kharejio ba gheymate 2barabar mikhari baradare man ! chera? khob nesfe poolio ke pardakht kardi bara mashin bode... nesfe digash poole kharide joonet bode 
vagarna azadi! mitooni pride bekhario pole ye mashino bedi .. va albate khob margo zendegi daste khodast ..pride faghat vasilast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> *مقایسه قیمت بعضی خودروهای خارجی در داخل و خارج از کشور*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natije akhlaghi???
> bekhatere hemayat az karkhanejat taboot saziye dakheli , mashine varedati be gheymate dastekam 2 barabar forookhte mishe..
> 
> hala ghaziye chiye?? inke kheyyliam manteghiye ke mashine kharejio ba gheymate 2barabar mikhari baradare man ! chera? khob nesfe poolio ke pardakht kardi bara mashin bode... nesfe digash poole kharide joonet bode
> vagarna azadi! mitooni pride bekhario pole ye mashino bedi .. va albate khob margo zendegi daste khodast ..pride faghat vasilast


I don't mean to pour salt over your wound, but some of those prices are actually kind of high believe it or not.

For example a BMW 320i is only 33,000 not 43. And this is Canada where everything is more expensive than in the US! In the US it's probably 31-32K
2013 BMW 320i Test – Review – Car and Driver

All the market prices are too high which makes the Iranian prices even more of a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> I don't mean to pour salt over your wound, but some of those prices are actually kind of high believe it or not.
> 
> For example a BMW 320i is only 33,000 not 43. And this is Canada where everything is more expensive than in the US! In the US it's probably 31-32K
> 2013 BMW 320i Test – Review – Car and Driver
> 
> All the market prices are too high which makes the Iranian prices even more of a joke.


that's right but the price in dollar is actually for those cars in iran's border before involving inner customs.and that's high because of dealers / brokers.. for example in kish island it's 43 without customs... and rest of iran it's about 90,000 goddamn it! in canada and US the official representations do all the job and cut dealers.. but here... add "dealers " trouble to customs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> that's right but the price in dollar is actually for those cars in iran's border before involving inner customs.and that's high because of dealers / brokers.. for example in kish island it's 43 without customs... and rest of iran it's about 90,000 goddamn it! in canada and US the official representations do all the job and cut dealers.. but here... add "dealers " trouble to customs.



These prices are even more ridiculous considering the difference in incomes. 

Anyway, for 90,000 you can buy a brand new Alfa Romeo 4c and still have enough money left over to buy a used 2012 Toyota Camry. 

Alfa Romeo 4C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> that's right but the price in dollar is actually for those cars in iran's border before involving inner customs.and that's high because of dealers / brokers.. for example in kish island it's 43 without customs... and rest of iran it's about 90,000 goddamn it! in canada and US the official representations do all the job and cut dealers.. but here... add "dealers " trouble to customs.


it has nothing to do with dealers. it is due to the 90% tax on imported cars, while you don't need to pay this tax in Kish



Abii said:


> I don't mean to pour salt over your wound, but some of those prices are actually kind of high believe it or not.
> 
> For example a BMW 320i is only 33,000 not 43. And this is Canada where everything is more expensive than in the US! In the US it's probably 31-32K
> 2013 BMW 320i Test – Review – Car and Driver
> 
> All the market prices are too high which makes the Iranian prices even more of a joke.


I think it is almost correct. I bought my car for around 20k in US, and it is around 180 million in Iran. it is maybe a bit overpriced for some cars outside of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> it has nothing to do with dealers. it is due to the 90% tax on imported cars, while you don't need to pay this tax in Kish
> 
> 
> I think it is almost correct. I bought my car for around 20k in US, and it is around 180 million in Iran. it is maybe a bit overpriced for some cars outside of Iran.


After I made that post I thought about the fact that maybe in Iran all these foreign models come in with the highest trim models and that's why the market price they've got before the import taxes are higher. For example, the base price for a 320i is 33K here, but by the time you add in the options it's well above that. Maybe the models listed on that list are all medium trim levels.


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> These prices are even more ridiculous considering the difference in incomes.
> 
> Anyway, for 90,000 you can buy a brand new Alfa Romeo 4c and still have enough money left over to buy a used 2012 Toyota Camry.
> 
> Alfa Romeo 4C


i see





even porsche panamera etc..



rmi5 said:


> it has nothing to do with dealers. it is due to the 90% tax on imported cars, while you don't need to pay this tax in Kish
> 
> 
> .


no noooo  .. you didn't get what i said. doroste aslesh maliato gomroke maloome . abii migoft chera too liste zade 43k dar soorati ke too canada 33 hast .dashtam barash migoftam chera too oon lista gheymatay jahanisho yemeghdar balatar az mamool zade (ke gheymate labe marz ya too bandare iran ghabl az maliato gomrok bod) vagarna ke are koliate majara hamoone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> After I made that post I thought about the fact that maybe in Iran all these foreign models come in with the highest trim models and that's why the market price they've got before the import taxes are higher. For example, the base price for a 320i is 33K here, but by the time you add in the options it's well above that. Maybe the models listed on that list are all medium trim levels.


No, actually this prices are pretty reasonable for the basic models if you add 90% tax, transportation fees from factory to Iran, some dealership costs, and also some interests for the loans that dealers need to pay, and a fair interest margin for dealers ...



rahi2357 said:


> i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even porsche panamera etc..
> 
> 
> no noooo .. you didn't get what i said. doroste aslesh maliato gomroke maloome . abii migoft chera too liste zade 43k dar soorati ke too canada 33 hast .dashtam barash migoftam chera too oon lista gheymatay jahanisho yemeghdar balatar az mamool zade (ke gheymate labe marz ya too bandare iran ghabl az maliato gomrok bod) vagarna ke are koliate majara hamoone.



Ahaa, now I got it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> No, actually this prices are pretty reasonable for the basic models if you add 90% tax, transportation fees from factory to Iran, some dealership costs, and also some interests for the loans that dealers need to pay, and a fair interest margin for dealers ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahaa, now I got it


You guys are right. I wasn't paying attention to all the miscellaneous costs since there are no official dealerships in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> You guys are right. I wasn't paying attention to all the miscellaneous costs since there are no official dealerships in Iran.



Most dealerships are not official but there are/was some official dealerships for Porsche and BMW. But, Honda, Hyundai, Toyota, Ford, ... don't have official dealerships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even porsche panamera etc..


Panamera? That's a mom car man.

Alfa 4c or a Cayman is more like it.

For 90 grand you can even get a Jaguar F Type! Very overpriced car, but you're paying for the style and heritage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Panamera? That's a mom car man.
> 
> Alfa 4c or a Cayman is more like it.
> 
> For 90 grand you can even get a Jaguar F Type! Very overpriced car, but you're paying for the style and legacy.


Cayman is my favorite for that price range.  I like the sound of her engine and her style.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Has anyone else missed this man ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Cayman is my favorite for that price range.  I like the sound of her engine and her style.


Man I love Caymans. The problem with Porsche is that whatever you add on top they want 5K for it. By the time you're done you've added 40K worth of options, most of which shouldn't even be options. For example blacked out rims + nice paint add 5000 dollars on base and leather costs another 3-4K. Then you have the tech options etc... A decked out Cayman is 90-100K!!!!! That's super car territory. **** THAT. 

tbh If I were to buy a car tomorrow I'd most likely be buying an M235i. It's not a full on M car, but certainly not a regular BMW 2 series either. It has the M badge and the engine which is enough to put a massive smile on your face. A fully decked out model is 45K+. Over 50K and I'm looking at an Alfa 4C.






Funny part is that I'm driving a 5000 dollar beater haha. I've wanted to buy a proper car, but can't for 3 reasons:

1) I'm cheap

2) Rear wheel drives are as useful on the road as a tooth brush during Canadian winters

3) I'm saving up for an apartment. 

But one day I'm buying an M4 or an M2/M235i

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Man I love Caymans. The problem with Porsche is that whatever you add on top they want 5K for it. By the time you're done you've added 40K worth of options, most of which shouldn't even be options. For example blacked out rims + nice paint add 5000 dollars on base and leather costs another 3-4K. Then you have the tech options etc... A decked out Cayman is 90-100K!!!!! That's super car territory. **** THAT.
> 
> tbh If I were to buy a car tomorrow I'd most likely be buying an M235i. It's not a full on M car, but certainly not a regular BMW 2 series either. It has the M badge and the engine which is enough to put a massive smile on your face. A fully decked out model is 45K+. Over 50K and I'm looking at an Alfa 4C.


I am not much familiar with Alfa 4C. But you are right about Porsche. It would cost you a lot if you want to change the basic model and have some options. 


> Funny part is that I'm driving a 5000 dollar beater haha. I've wanted to buy a proper car, but can't for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1) I'm cheap


Who isn't cheap? 


> 2) Rear wheel drives are as useful on the road as a tooth brush during Canadian winters


Really? I had no idea about it.


> 3) I'm saving up for an apartment.
> 
> But one day I'm buying an M4 or an M2/M235i


That's a good plan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> i see


baba man ye peugeot 206 type 5 daram ba hichi avazesh nemikonam  

shetabesh aliye 

top speedesham 200-210 mire 

az ye mashin che entezari dari ? emkanat refahi ? check ! motor be nesbat ghavi ? check ! amniat ? check !

vel kon shekl zaheri ru ! fekr kon dari porche mirooni  che farghi dare 

shoma ke nemitooni 120 ta bishtar beri hala che mazerati gran tourismo bashe che pejo 206 



S00R3NA said:


> Has anyone else missed this man ?


meee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> baba man ye peugeot 206 type 5 daram ba hichi avazesh nemikonam
> 
> shetabesh aliye
> 
> top speedesham 200-210 mire
> 
> az ye mashin che entezari dari ? emkanat refahi ? check ! motor be nesbat ghavi ? check ! amniat ? check !
> 
> vel kon shekl zaheri ru ! fekr kon dari porche mirooni  che farghi dare
> 
> *shoma ke nemitooni 120 ta bishtar beri hala che mazerati gran tourismo bashe che pejo 206 *



Would you rather eat chelo kabab or omelet? Food is food after all. Would you rather wear a nice nicely woven/fitted clean shirt or a disgusting zir pirani with stain marks?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Would you rather eat chelo kabab or omelet? Food is food after all. Would you rather wear a nice nicely woven/fitted clean shirt or a disgusting zir pirani with stain marks?


1 kalagh 40 kalagh !!

what does a porche cayman gives u in roads which a samand soren or Dena cant give u ?

Dena exterior :






Dena interior :






soren interior :






=============================

engine and options of soren :

سورن ELX - مشخصات فنی

with a 115hp engine , it provides u satisfaction for sure .

stock samand's 0-100km acc :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Did he just compare a Cayman to a Dena?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Did he just compare a Cayman to a Dena?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


how much time did u spend on writing that down ?

how old are u ?

seriously you're fvcked in your upstairs 

i didnt compare cayman with Dena .

what i said was that u cannot surpass 120km/h in roads , so basically they offer the same thing although cayman is stronger .

Dena also offers great security since it got a 5 star (from 5) by spain's road ministry if i'm not wrong .

its also very beautiful .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> baba man ye peugeot 206 type 5 daram ba hichi avazesh nemikonam
> 
> shetabesh aliye
> 
> top speedesham 200-210 mire
> 
> az ye mashin che entezari dari ? emkanat refahi ? check ! motor be nesbat ghavi ? check ! amniat ? check !
> 
> vel kon shekl zaheri ru ! fekr kon dari porche mirooni  che farghi dare
> 
> shoma ke nemitooni 120 ta bishtar beri hala che mazerati gran tourismo bashe che pejo 206


ohhh my god !!! really interesting i have the same car man ! a tu-5 engine p-206  (second hand  )



Abii said:


> Man I love Caymans.


wow thanks. i changed my mind. panamera is a pussy  by the way here is the situation. i own a second hand peugeot and i think buying any new car that imported inside iran is wasting money when i have to pay at least twice for 1 car. so i really hate jaypa and irankharro 




S00R3NA said:


> Has anyone else missed this man ?


 you kidding me right? by the way for a moment i thought he wore a tie in the last photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> ohhh my god !!! really interesting i have the same car man ! a tu-5 engine p-206


 

awesome 

version ECU mashinet chande ? kolan mashin haye khoobiyan vala :|

man pedaram mashinesh 4 barabar gheymateshe vali hazer nistam avaz konam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rahi2357 said:


> you kidding me right? by the way for a moment i thought he wore a tie in the last photo.



I'm not kidding dude , This morning I felt my life missed something , After thinking for a while I found it was Ahmadinejad .

So , I googled his great name to remember his bright face .

By the way ,

هیچی پراید تصادفیه خودم نمیشه .

ضبطشم تازه بردن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

I have 2 cars, one for the hood and one for the dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Abii said:


> Did he just compare a Cayman to a Dena?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


bro ıf the car your country make ıs good enough then u must buy ıt remember car ıs car and ıf u support your natıonal car ındustry ıt wıll ımprove and ıt wıll help your country men

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> awesome
> 
> version ECU mashinet chande ? kolan mashin haye khoobiyan vala :|
> 
> man pedaram mashinesh 4 barabar gheymateshe vali hazer nistam avaz konam


haman too sharayete mojood behtarin entekhabe chon hichi dige vaghean nemiarze (albate inam man shans ovordam ghabl az gerooniay akhir kharidam vagarna bazam alan nemiarze  .. xantia ham khob bod rasti vali ghata'tesh .. ecu age eshteb nakonam 7.4.4 bosch albate modelay 87 be badesh... ziad jaleb nist.



S00R3NA said:


> I'm not kidding dude , This morning I felt my life missed something , After thinking for a while I found it was Ahmadinejad .
> 
> So , I googled his great name to remember his bright face .
> 
> By the way ,
> 
> هیچی پراید تصادفیه خودم نمیشه .
> 
> ضبطشم تازه بردن


manam delam barash tang shode.. ghablan ye dalili dashtim bara khandidan  
medvedef: how are you ?
ahmadi : yes 

dar kol ye eshtebahate koshandeyi dasht ke age kare khobiam karde bod oon eshtebahat hameye tasviresho kharab kard.

ina ro vellesh jat khali parsal ba doostan raftim kish poola ro gozashtim ro ham ye ford mustang keraye kardim pedare mashino daravordiiim  vali kheyli hal dad ... albate badan fahmidim 100 hezar jarime shodim.. yekish bekhatere boogh zadan bood  too kish boogh zadan mamnooe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@Sinan 

It's 2 in the morning here and I want to sleep, but I've got the Hardwell video playing and I can't stop watching. What a rush!
---------------------------------------------------------
All ya'll need to watch this video in HD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> 7.4.4 bosch


male man model 92  version ECU ham 7.4.5 

mashin ghablim pride bood 

shayad tuningesh konam :| ba sham O manifold mishe ta 15-20 asb bokhar ghavi tar kard TU5 ro 

albate mesle inke faghat TU5 injooriye :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

asena_great said:


> bro ıf the car your country make ıs good enough then u must buy ıt remember car ıs car and ıf u support your natıonal car ındustry ıt wıll ımprove and ıt wıll help your country men


That's right, as long as that thing can be called a car and not Wheelbarrows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> @Sinan
> 
> It's 2 in the morning here and I want to sleep, but I've got the Hardwell video playing and I can't stop watching. What a rush!
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> All ya'll need to watch this video in HD.



HARDWELLLLL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> Has anyone else missed this man ?


We all missed that beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> baba man ye peugeot 206 type 5 daram ba hichi avazesh nemikonam


I have the same shit either.
It sucks man it really sucks.
Stupid me 
I bought a new land cruiser 2010, ordered for Oman, via a janbazi deal some years ago, around 83 million, And in 2012 I sold it for 90 million, and I was really happy that I have sold it over priced, 2 month later the same car was something around 300 million,
really dumb me, stupid me.
Even if you have that sort of money it is not worth buying a car 350 million these days, 
But a suggestion, if you ever wanted to go for a car, go for Toyota and go for Land cruiser, rest do not worth what you pay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> what does a porche cayman gives u in roads which a samand soren or Dena cant give u ?


First of all safety, Calmness, (*you won't be the casualty of others stupidity*) 
and last but not the least, pride,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> *how much time did u spend on writing that down ?
> 
> how old are u ?*
> 
> seriously you're fvcked in your upstairs
> 
> i didnt compare cayman with Dena .
> 
> what i said was that u cannot surpass 120km/h in roads , so basically they offer the same thing although cayman is stronger .
> 
> Dena also offers great security since it got a 5 star (from 5) by spain's road ministry if i'm not wrong .
> 
> its also very beautiful .




man nemidunam in lajane shetak "abii" karo zendegi nadare sob ta shab inja troll vel mide! vaghti in lackposht ro mibinam az ensaniat va hatta heyvaniat badam miad. vaghan chize kasifie 1000 barabar bishtar az sergine sag.

"Abii" is a doggy clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> First of all safety, Calmness, (*you won't be the casualty of others stupidity*)
> and last but not the least, pride,


Boro baba ki land cruiser mide pejo 206 migire 

Man migam farghi nemikone chon dastam behesh nemirese

Age dashtam ke nemifrookhtam

Jk bro .

Take it easy on life . Lux cars should be the last thing in our to do list

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> Boro baba ki land cruiser mide pejo 206 migire
> 
> Man migam farghi nemikone chon dastam behesh nemirese
> 
> Age dashtam ke nemifrookhtam
> 
> Jk bro .
> 
> Take it easy on life . Lux cars should be the last thing in our to do list




haman jan che khabara?

nazaret chie Iran ye mushak bezane israel, israel ro shetak kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> haman jan che khabara?
> 
> nazaret chie Iran ye mushak bezane israel, israel ro shetak kone.


Salam . Mamnun shoma khoobi ?

Azizam age be hamin rahati bood ke ghablan mizadim shatakeshoon mikardim . Lol 

Oona ham nuke mizanan tabkhir mishim :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> Salam . Mamnun shoma khoobi ?
> 
> Azizam age be hamin rahati bood ke ghablan mizadim shatakeshoon mikardim . Lol
> 
> Oona ham nuke mizanan tabkhir mishim :p




I was kidding, midunam be in rahatia nemishe.

diruz Iran khasteye bazie brazil bud vagarna be rahati USA ro mizad. heyf shod ye ghadamie final bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Doostan man pas pasoon farda emtehan daram .
Course blood.
39000 toman midam be harki betoone matnesho bekhoone 

Albate be joz @ResurgentIran @rahi2357

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> Doostan man pas pasoon farda emtehan daram .
> Course blood.
> 39000 toman midam be harki betoone matnesho bekhoone
> 
> Albate be joz @ResurgentIran @rahi2357



Movafagh bashi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Movafagh bashi!!


mer30 dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

More from Yisrael:


----------



## jammersat

Arab-Israeli friendship:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

Lebanon war


----------



## MOHSENAM

امشب *مهم ترین شب قدر* هست. التماس دعا از همگی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jammersat said:


> Arab-Israeli friendship:


i can totally understand the motivations behind this friendship 

she is super hot and he is super horny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

haman10 said:


> i can totally understand the motivations behind this friendship
> 
> she is super hot and he is super horny


maybe you are right


----------



## haman10

@Uhuhu @Gold Eagle @Takaavar

were are u guys ? everythings alright ?


----------



## New

jammersat said:


> Arab-Israeli friendship:


Enlighten us with more photos dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

New said:


> Enlighten us with more photos dude.


i'm not a google buff , but I googled Israeli gurl instead of girl and came up with some unexpected photos , I guess you have a better imagination then me to search exotic keywords? living abroad?

Her name been Bar Refaeli , she's from Poland I guess

Here she been with another arab:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Here with Rofl nadal , apparently she went on rampage lol






Here she is sympathizing with gaza victimhood






Here she is from the 90s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Here she is yacht

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

jammersat said:


> Here she is yacht

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

This is nice photo too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

jammersat said:


> Here she is yacht



Thanks dude,
Enlightened brighter than the shinning sun.
What about Kardashian sisters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

New said:


> Thanks dude,
> Enlightened brighter than the shinning sun.
> What about Kardashian sisters?


Kardashians are mongrel , they're like brown statues ?? their mother been dutch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

*











========================================================================================











uk vs sri lanka... 















=========================================================================================
















@haman10 good luck bro 
*



rmi5 said:


>


lol .. shaboon bi mokhay emrooz

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Militant Atheist

asena_great said:


> bro ıf the car your country make ıs good enough then u must buy ıt remember car ıs car and ıf u support your natıonal car ındustry ıt wıll ımprove and ıt wıll help your country men



Bro, that is true if government doesn't create a monopoly to **** people! Quality of Iranian cars is shit, they don't even fulfill basic requirements for a modern car, such as catalytic converter, although they say that the new cars now have it! But seriously, What the ****?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

jammersat said:


> This is nice photo too




Not really. It looks like she's got sand stuck in her privates. Not a pleasant feeling, thus the expression on her face.


----------



## Militant Atheist

RazPaK said:


> Not really. It looks like she's got sand stuck in her privates. Not a pleasant feeling, thus the expression on her face.



You have been banned for quite some time. Welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold Eagle

haman10 said:


> @Uhuhu @Gold Eagle @Takaavar
> 
> were are u guys ? everythings alright ?



Yeah! I'm over here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> But a suggestion, if you ever wanted to go for a car, go for Toyota and go for Land cruiser, rest do not worth what you pay.



Mate, i have driven, Ford, Peugeot, Opel.....Volkswagen owns them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Mate, i have driven, Ford, Peugeot, Opel.....Volkswagen owns them all


You dirty rich, scumb.... 
kidding
Seriously, what are you, a car dealer?
I have tried Toyota, Peugeot and Mazda but I guess Ford would be of a different class, ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> You dirty rich, scumb....
> kidding
> Seriously, what are you, a car dealer?
> I have tried Toyota, Peugeot and Mazda but I guess Ford would be of a different class, ya?



Nope, mate. 

Peugeot my ex car, Volkswagen new car.
Ford was my dad's ex car, and Opel is his new car. 

About Toyata and Mazda.... i really don't like Asian cars.... German cars are better IMO. And Ford is ok but nothing like Volkswagen.... I really loved it, i believe i won't switch to another brand from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Nope, mate.
> 
> Peugeot my ex car, Volkswagen new car.
> Ford was my dad's ex car, and Opel is his new car.
> 
> About Toyata and Mazda.... i really don't like Asian cars.... German cars are better IMO. And Ford is ok but nothing like Volkswagen.... I really loved it, i believe i won't switch to another brand from now on.



Mazda, you are right but Toyota is from a different planet, You know bro, Toyota prius, has been the Americans first choice for a couple of years now, Toyota is my first brand for sure (offcoarse we are not talking about Maclaren p1, or Bugatti veiron, or the Koengsegg )
BTW, Volkswagen brand covers a variety of productions 
from this one





to this one:





Which one you mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Mazda, you are right but Toyota is from a different planet, You know bro, Toyota prius, has been the Americans first choice for a couple of years now, Toyota is my first brand for sure (offcoarse we are not talking about Maclaren p1, or Bugatti veiron, or the Koengsegg )
> BTW, Volkswagen brand covers a variety of productions
> from this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one you mean?



I'm referring to C segment. 

In my case VW Golf.

I think what makes Toyata sucessful is... it is a very reliable car... they offer 5 years of guarantee where as everybody else offers 2 years. But i don't like the looks of the Asian cars.. 

For me in terms of good looking cars it's like Italian>German>Everybodyelse.

But of course we are talking on average cars.. when you consider more luxury cars like Audi, BMW, Mercedes it will differ (They all have C segment cars)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> I'm referring to C segment.
> In my case VW Golf.


Nice looking, seems cool.



Sinan said:


> I think what makes Toyata sucessful is... it is a very reliable car... they offer 5 years of guarantee where as everybody else offers 2 years. But i don't like the looks of the Asian cars.


Maybe you are right, about the look.



Sinan said:


> For me in terms of good looking cars it's like Italian>German>Everybodyelse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Congrats to over 1000 pages of Iranian Chill thread, you people need a real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Congrats to over 1000 pages of Iranian Chill thread, you people need a real life.



I can't even imagine what a mess we have left behind in last 1000 pages. It's so dark brother, it's so dark.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Serpentine said:


> I can't even imagine what a mess we have left behind in last 1000 pages. It's so dark brother, it's so dark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

RazPaK said:


> Not really. It looks like she's got sand stuck in her privates. Not a pleasant feeling, thus the expression on her face.


I haven't experience that feeling but I think the tongue between her teeth is rather a ghetto look


----------



## RazPaK

jammersat said:


> I haven't experience that feeling but I think the tongue between her teeth is rather a ghetto look



I just noticed that. I know some people that stand there with their mouths open next to you. It's quite irritating, especially If they breathe on you.


----------



## jammersat

RazPaK said:


> I just noticed that. I know some people that stand there with their mouths open next to you. It's quite irritating, especially If they breathe on you.



yes it's quite irritating , and annoying and offensive !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> I can't even imagine what a mess we have left behind in last 1000 pages. It's so dark brother, it's so dark.


I had many great times here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

xenon54 said:


> I had many great times here.


recently or overall?


----------



## rmi5

@RazPaK 
Welcome back Raza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> @RazPaK
> Welcome back Raza


Sup bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Sup bro.


Nothing, just wandering in the troll world of PDF!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

jammersat said:


> recently or overall?


Overall, i visit this thread regularly since its creation, im one of the founding fathers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> Nothing, just wandering in the troll world of PDF!!!



Let's try to pop something off. Arabs/Israelis? Sunnis/Shias? Turks/Chinese? Arabs/Arabs? Arabs/Iranians? Chinese/Vietnamese? Chinese/Indian? Iranians/Turk? Bangladeshis/Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

RazPaK said:


> Let's try to pop something off. Arabs/Israelis? Sunnis/Shias? Turks/Chinese? Arabs/Arabs? Arabs/Iranians? Chinese/Vietnamese? Chinese/Indian? Iranians/Turk? Bangladeshis/Indian?


How could you forget the ultimate troll fights between Pakistanis/Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> Let's try to pop something off. Arabs/Israelis? Sunnis/Shias? Turks/Chinese? Arabs/Arabs? Arabs/Iranians? Chinese/Vietnamese? Chinese/Indian? Iranians/Turk? Bangladeshis/Indian?



Then we need to visit ME section. There is enough trolls and troll discussion that you can remain entertained for all of your life and still they would not finish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@Sinan 

Download "I Am Hardwell" from the Pirate Bay if you haven't. Won't be disappointed. 

Kind of a weird coincidence but today my buddy told me he's going to this music festival next month to see Hardwell! I'm debating whether I should go or not. Not big on multi-day music festivals. 
Chasing Summer Festival

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

xenon54 said:


> How could you forget the ultimate troll fights between Pakistanis/Indians?



The reason I didn't mention that one is because it's been over done. Plus you guys can't understand Urdu, otherwise you wouldn't believe the kind of funny stuff we say about Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> How could you forget the ultimate troll fights between Pakistanis/Indians?


 @RazPaK has not forgot indians, for sure. Just look at his avatar and you would see how many negative ratings he is received from Indian think tanks  He is kinda a veteran legend in trolling against Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

you are hard , well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> @RazPaK has not forgot indians, for sure. Just look at his avatar and you would see how many negative ratings he is received from Indian think tanks  He is kinda a veteran legend in trolling against Indians


His avatar picture says more than thousand words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> @RazPaK has not forgot indians, for sure. Just look at his avatar and you would see how many negative ratings he is received from Indian think tanks  He is kinda a veteran legend in trolling against Indians



I have seen many battles. Many battles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> His avatar picture says more than thousand words.


I think he is his nephew 



RazPaK said:


> I have seen many battles. Many battles.


Yup, Marshal Raza Rommel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> I think he is his nephew
> 
> 
> Yup, Marshal Raza Rommel



That's my cousin jatt. He likes throwing rocks in the alley at motorcyclists. And he was only 4 at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> It he is his nephew


Its a funny avatar but who knows whats behind this smile, kinda fits RazPak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Thanks, but please enough of the takalof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> That's my cousin jatt. He likes throwing rocks in the alley at motorcyclists. And he was only 4 at that time.



I remember you once shared your childhood pics in a forum, don't remember which one, but, he kinda looks like you as well. Do you want to teach him to be another field marshal as well?


----------



## Abii

@Serpentine @S00R3NA @kollang 

Meanwhile in Iran:

*Two Iranians Flogged Publicly For Eating During Ramadan *

Two men were flogged in public in the south-central Iranian city of Shiraz for eating during fasting hours in the holy month of Ramadan.

Fasting in Ramadan is considered a religious duty for Muslims.

The police chief of Iran's Fars Province, Ahmad Ali Goudarzi, was quoted by Iranian media on July 13 as saying that each of the men received 80 lashes.

Goudarzi said eating in public during Ramadan is a crime that is forbidden by Islamic law.

He warned that the police will act against violators according to the law.

Rights groups have condemned flogging sentences in Iran as a form of cruel and inhuman punishment.
Based on reporting by ISNA, NewsPolice.ir







And here's another one:

*صدور حکم برخورد با روزه خواران در کرج توسط دادستاني كرج*
با فرا رسيدن ماه رمضان دادستان کرج دستور موکد در بر خورد با روزه خواران را صادر نمود از اداره نظارت بر اماکن عمومي نيروي انتظامي و پليس امنيت اجتماعي خواست تا با افرادي که در خيابان ها اقدام به روزه خواري مي كنند به شدت بر خورد كنند

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @Serpentine @S00R3NA @kollang
> 
> Meanwhile in Iran:
> 
> *Two Iranians Flogged Publicly For Eating During Ramadan *
> 
> Two men were flogged in public in the south-central Iranian city of Shiraz for eating during fasting hours in the holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> Fasting in Ramadan is considered a religious duty for Muslims.
> 
> The police chief of Iran's Fars Province, Ahmad Ali Goudarzi, was quoted by Iranian media on July 13 as saying that each of the men received 80 lashes.
> 
> Goudarzi said eating in public during Ramadan is a crime that is forbidden by Islamic law.
> 
> He warned that the police will act against violators according to the law.
> 
> Rights groups have condemned flogging sentences in Iran as a form of cruel and inhuman punishment.
> Based on reporting by ISNA, NewsPolice.ir


The funny point for me is that Surena and Serpentine are mocking ISIS in the Syria conflict thread for doing the same stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> @Serpentine @S00R3NA @kollang
> 
> Meanwhile in Iran:
> 
> *Two Iranians Flogged Publicly For Eating During Ramadan *
> 
> Two men were flogged in public in the south-central Iranian city of Shiraz for eating during fasting hours in the holy month of Ramadan.
> 
> Fasting in Ramadan is considered a religious duty for Muslims.
> 
> The police chief of Iran's Fars Province, Ahmad Ali Goudarzi, was quoted by Iranian media on July 13 as saying that each of the men received 80 lashes.
> 
> Goudarzi said eating in public during Ramadan is a crime that is forbidden by Islamic law.
> 
> He warned that the police will act against violators according to the law.
> 
> Rights groups have condemned flogging sentences in Iran as a form of cruel and inhuman punishment.
> Based on reporting by ISNA, NewsPolice.ir




Stupid does not fit this .

I give up here 


One of my friends was arrested for this years ago but didn't think they would hit people because of eating .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

It's so sad , so much for doctor Rohani , but like someone said as long as there's poverty there's islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> I remember you once shared your childhood pics in a forum, don't remember which one, but, he kinda looks like you as well. Do you want to teach him to be another field marshal as well?



You mean this thread?

Share pics of yourself as a Kid!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> The funny point for me is that Surena and Serpentine are mocking ISIS in the Syria conflict thread for doing the same stuff.


I've decided that every time they defend IR or apologize/make excuses for their crimes, I'm going to post something to embarrass them. They only care about saving face, nothing more. They hate the laws, the regime etc..., but they only care about saving face. 

I've had quite enough of their pussy attitude. Time to hit them where it hurts I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> You mean this thread?
> 
> Share pics of yourself as a Kid!


I think so, but not sure about it. maybe I seen your pics in an Iranian forum


----------



## RazPaK

jammersat said:


> dude in iran , people learn to be hypocritic , so long as there's hypocricy there's islam



I guess this is my cue to leave the thread.


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> Stupid does not fit this .
> 
> I give up here
> 
> 
> One of my friends was arrested for this years ago but didn't think they would hit people because of eating .


Didn't think? Why not? These people stone innocent adults for consensual sex, the most natural of human urges. That's what they're capable of. I've watched a stoning video and it's by far the most horrific and gut wrenching thing I've witnessed in my entire life. Worse than 1000000 beheading. And yes, your beloved akhoonds are totally capable of this and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I've decided that every time they defend IR or apologize/make excuses for their crimes, I'm going to post something to embarrass them. They only care about saving face, nothing more. They hate the laws, the regime etc..., but they only care about saving face.
> 
> I've had quite enough of their pussy attitude. Time to hit them where it hurts I guess.



They need to learn to grow balls. Maybe we can teach them to grow balls by such strategy. 



RazPaK said:


> I guess this is my cue to leave the thread.


Don't be afraid bro. He is another mullah follower, he just tries to screw around and have his weird funs!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

But on the brighter side , the people they flog are sometimes from the very hardline and criminal sects of the society , thanks to ahmedinajad now it's a jew on jew fight , so I guess people like me are spared at least


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Didn't think? Why not? These people stone innocent adults for consensual sex, the most natural of human urges. That's what they're capable of. I've watched a stoning video and it's by far the most horrific and gut wrenching thing I've witnessed in my entire life. Worse than 1000000 beheading. And yes, your beloved akhoonds are totally capable of this and more.


Yet they criticize ISIS for stoning people 
The mullah goons are really stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Yet they criticize ISIS for stoning people
> The mullah goons are really stupid.


Hypocrites inside and out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

*دانشجویان دختر ایرانی 'اشتیاق بیشتری به قرص‌های روان‌گردان دارند'*





وزارت علوم می‌گوید مصرف قرص‌های روانگردان بین دختران افزایش یافته است

یکی از مدیران وزارت علوم ایران از برگزاری کارگاه‌های آموزشی برای مهار و پیش‌گیری از اعتیاد خبر داده است.

به گفته حمید یعقوبی، مدیر دفتر مشاوره و سلامت سازمان امور دانشجویان وزارت علوم، ستاد مبارزه با مواد مخدر در ایران دو میلیارد تومان بودجه برای برگزاری ۲۴۰۰ کارگاه آموزشی در دانشگاه‌های دولتی اختصاص داده است.
آقای یعقوبی به خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران، ایسنا، گفته برای دانشجویان دختر که "اشتیاق بیشتری به قرص‌های روانگردان دارند"، کلاس‌های جداگانه برگزار می‌شود.

به گفته وی، دختران از قرص‌های روانگردان برای کاهش وزن استفاده می‌کنند.
*
یکی از مدیران ستاد مبارزه با مواد مخدر دو هفته پیش آمار دانشجویان مصرف‌کننده مواد مخدر در دانشگاه‌های وابسته به وزارت علوم را ۶.۲ درصد و دانشگاه‌های وابسته به وزارت بهداشت را ۶.۱ درصد اعلام کرده بود.*

ستاد مبارزه با مواد مخدر گفته بود که این آمار مربوط به چند سال پیش است و در این مدت مصرف مواد مخدر و روانگردان افزایش داشته است که باید دوباره آمارگیری شود.

پیشتر هم انتشار کلیکگزارش‌هایی درباره اعتیاد به ریتالین میان دانش‌آموزان و دانشجویان ایرانی باعثکلیکممنوع شدن فروش بدون نسخه این دارو شده بود.

‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮دانشجویان دختر ایرانی 'اشتیاق بیشتری به قرص‌های روان‌گردان دارند'‬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> پیشتر هم انتشار کلیکگزارش‌هایی درباره اعتیاد به ریتالین میان دانش‌آموزان و دانشجویان ایرانی باعثکلیکممنوع شدن فروش بدون نسخه این دارو شده بود.



Ritalin vase ADHD estefade nemishe mage?
Ina fekr kardan hamintoori beran bokhoran bahoosh mishan? Lol?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

If I had seen anything wrong with Islamic republic I was the first person to hate Islamic republic. I am usually speechless but u guys are the most stupid people that I have ever seen.


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> @RazPaK has not forgot indians, for sure. Just look at his avatar and you would see how many negative ratings he is received from Indian think tanks  He is kinda a veteran legend in trolling against Indians



He gives good entertainment to us Indians although he feels he is insulting us, I wish he stayed for longer time.


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Download "I Am Hardwell" from the Pirate Bay if you haven't. Won't be disappointed.
> 
> Kind of a weird coincidence but today my buddy told me he's going to this music festival next month to see Hardwell! I'm debating whether I should go or not. Not big on multi-day music festivals.
> Chasing Summer Festival








Is this one ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@RazPaK 


Where have u got those negative ratings?


----------



## RazPaK

MOHSENAM said:


> @RazPaK
> 
> 
> Where have u got those negative ratings?



Your Indian cousins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Is this one ?



The one I downloaded was this. Yours is actually better. I'm gonna try and find a download link for the one you posted. I hate downloading off of You Tube b/c of the quality issues.

Hardwell – I Am Hardwell (Original Soundtrack) (320kbps) ( (download torrent) - TPB

Here's the track list:

01. Hardwell – Apollo (feat. Amba Shepherd) [Acoustic Version] (03:58)

02. Hardwell – Spaceman (Orchestra Intro) (01:41)

03. Hardwell & Tiësto – Zero 76 (Radio Edit) (03:13)

04. Hardwell & Showtek – How We Do (Radio Edit) (03:00)

05. Hardwell & Dyro – Never Say Goodbye (feat. Bright Lights) [Radio Edit] (03:24)

06. Hardwell – Encoded (Radio Edit) (03:24)

07. Hardwell – Apollo (feat. Amba Shepherd) [Radio Edit] (03:29)

08. Hardwell & Chuckie – Guess What (Radio Edit) (02:32)

09. Hardwell – Spaceman (Edit) (03:03)

10. Hardwell & Dannic – Kontiki (Radio Edit) (03:23)

11. Hardwell – Cobra (Radio Edit) (03:01)

12. Hardwell – Spaceman (Headhunterz Remix) (05:42)

13. Hardwell – The World (Radio Edit) (02:39)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@Sinan 
If you find the mp3 for the 2 hour mix you posted plz send it my way. I can't find it on the PB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> @Sinan
> If you find the mp3 for the 2 hour mix you posted plz send it my way. I can't find it on the PB.



Hımm i use snipmp3....

SnipMP3: Convert Streaming Videos to MP3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Hımm i use snipmp3....


The video is only in 720p and the mp3 has a lot of noise. It won't come out good. I'm really OCD with quality issues.

I found this link:
am hardwell 2 hour hd liveset Mp3 Download

Downloading it right now. Will tell you if the quality is better.

@Sinan 
mine is only 192 kbps. What's yours at?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

RazPaK said:


> Your Indian cousins.




Only Iranians are your cousin but Indians are friends. see u later dude I am going to sleep. Your avatar is cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@Abii @Sinan,
Hey guys, as you seem professional, may I ask, if you have any Idea where I can find the 320 Kbps, track from pitbull named "Pause" ?

PS: @Sinan you don't wana lissen it in the car, cuz the outcome would be a tragedy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii @Sinan,
> Hey guys, as you seem professional, may I ask, if you have any Idea where I can find the 320 Kbps, track from pitbull named "Pause" ?
> 
> PS: @Sinan you don't wana lissen it in the car, cuz the outcome would be a tragedy.


Here you go. It's 320 kbps.
Pitbull-pause - Listen and download mp3 - Kiwi6 Mp3 Upload

I was half tempted to tell you to find it yourself just b/c you asked for a Pitbull song lol

Have you ever heard of Masoud Fouladi? He's from Mashhad and started putting up his mixes online a few years ago. Now Armin Van Burren is even playing his tracks in some of his State of Trance podcasts. I'm a huge fan of Masoud.

Skip to 1:30 and start from there. This is a fantastic track. You'll play it over and over and over. 










Bia2 has all his podcasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

@1000 

I can't send PMs to you, have you restricted receiving PMs?


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> @1000
> 
> I can't send PMs to you, have you restricted receiving PMs?



you can now i think


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> you can now i think


You devil!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Guys, since you talk of music I need to ask you something, I'm looking for this music, its some kind of an epic music, its about wars and destruction, etc, the only thing that I could remember from it is "Leningrad" as part of the lyric, vocal is performed by a man, although there is another version in which the lead is a woman. Could you help me find the name of it??


----------



## Serpentine

Militant Atheist said:


> Guys, since you talk of music I need to ask you something, I'm looking for this music, its some kind of an epic music, its about wars and destruction, etc, the only thing that I could remember from it is "Leningrad" as part of the lyric, vocal is performed by a man, although there is another version in which the lead is a woman. Could you help me find the name of it??



Could you give any other specification? I'm an epic music nerd, but don't remember what you are describing. You don't mean the song Leningrad by Chris de Burgh do you? It isn't that epic, but has a war flavor. Is that song old?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Guys, since you talk of music I need to ask you something, I'm looking for this music, its some kind of an epic music, its about wars and destruction, etc, the only thing that I could remember from it is "Leningrad" as part of the lyric, vocal is performed by a man, although there is another version in which the lead is a woman. Could you help me find the name of it??


This?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> This?



No bro, they're like "Two Steps from Hell", just older, unfortunately I don't remember the lyrics, it has "Waterloo", "Leningrad" in it.



Serpentine said:


> Could you give any other specification? I'm an epic music nerd, but don't remember what you are describing. You don't mean the song Leningrad by Chris de Burgh do you? It isn't that epic, but has a war flavor. Is that song old?



ببین برادر، وکالش توسط یک مرده ولی یک نسخه هم داره زن می خونه. تند و کند هم می شه، فکر می کنم کیبرد هم توش زیاد استفاده شده. متاسفانه یادم نمیاد.

نه هیچکدومشون نبود. موزیک تند می شه، یک مقدار تند و کند می شه.

فکر می کنم اینطوری باشه. او او او او او بعد از او او او گفتند شروع می کنه می خونه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> *No bro, they're like "Two Steps from Hell", just older, unfortunately I don't remember the lyrics, it has "Waterloo", "Leningrad" in it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ببین برادر، وکالش توسط یک مرده ولی یک نسخه هم داره زن می خونه. تند و کند هم می شه، فکر می کنم کیبرد هم توش زیاد استفاده شده. متاسفانه یادم نمیاد.


lol I have to tap out then. I've listened to EDM/house for practically 10 years straight so I don't know dick about "proper" music. 

I'll compensate with a "isfohooni" joke. 

درد دل بزاز اصفهانی:
خانوم اومدس پارچه خریدس بردس بریدس دادس دوختس رفتس عروسی کلی رقصیدس قر دادس فیس دادس بچش روش ریدس بردس شستس شیکافتس پس آوردس ! میگد : از رنگش خوشم نیمدس

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> lol I have to tap out then. I've listened to EDM/house for practically 10 years straight so I don't know dick about "proper" music.
> 
> I'll compensate with a "isfohooni" joke.
> 
> درد دل بزاز اصفهانی:
> خانوم اومدس پارچه خریدس بردس بریدس دادس دوختس رفتس عروسی کلی رقصیدس قر دادس فیس دادس بچش روش ریدس بردس شستس شیکافتس پس آوردس ! میگد : از رنگش خوشم نیمدس



Haha 

@Serpentine 



@Abii 

Bebin khoshet miad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Haha
> 
> @Serpentine
> 
> 
> 
> @Abii
> 
> Bebin khoshet miad


Reminds me of the type of songs people put on football skill compilations. 
Nice song, but not something I'd ever put on my mp3 player. It's proper civilized music. I can't listen to that stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

You were searching for the wrong term.......... these are Takfiris........... here you go.......

Takfiri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

These are essentially Wahabists............ read here.........

Salafi movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and here

Wahhabi movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Sinan said:


> Guys...
> 
> I watched a video where A Turkish Hoca was slammin on ISIS saying "these are the dogs of hell, these are *hariciler, *these people have killed HZ Ali efendi"
> 
> Also he said "The common trait of hariciler is they brand everyone as Kuffar. By saying Kuffar they see them right to kill people and can take their wives and daughters as spoils of the war"
> 
> I looked up hariciler in wiki, which means *"**Khawarij" *but there was not enough information...
> 
> Do you know who are these guys ?
> 
> The video i have watched....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Militant Atheist said:


> Haha
> 
> @Serpentine
> @Abii
> 
> Bebin khoshet miad



How about this? They'll make you get your gun and go directly to the battle.  It's really really great, especially the first one from Trailerhead. Listen to them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Here you go. It's 320 kbps.
> Pitbull-pause - Listen and download mp3 - Kiwi6 Mp3 Upload
> 
> I was half tempted to tell you to find it yourself just b/c you asked for a Pitbull song lol
> 
> Have you ever heard of Masoud Fouladi? He's from Mashhad and started putting up his mixes online a few years ago. Now Armin Van Burren is even playing his tracks in some of his State of Trance podcasts. I'm a huge fan of Masoud.
> 
> Skip to 1:30 and start from there. This is a fantastic track. You'll play it over and over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bia2 has all his podcasts.



I'm all noting these links.....i will listen when i have time in eid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

So you guys like Epic music? Well i like it too. 


@Nihonjin1051


















*Hans Zimmer FTW * he made tons of great movie music, he is one of the best modern composers for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

@xenon54 ,

Very Handsome taste! I love 'Now we are free'. 

Here's is another good song from the Gladiator soundtrack

"Elysium"






---------

Chevaliers de Sangreal from the movie "DaVinci Code"





-------------


And one of my favorite DISNEY songs,

"Be Prepared"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> The video is only in 720p and the mp3 has a lot of noise. It won't come out good. I'm really OCD with quality issues.
> I found this link:
> am hardwell 2 hour hd liveset Mp3 Download
> Downloading it right now. Will tell you if the quality is better.
> @Sinan
> *mine is only 192 kbps. What's yours at?*



 I don't understand kbps stuff 



xenon54 said:


> So you guys like Epic music? Well i like it too.
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hans Zimmer FTW * he made tons of great movie music, he is one of the best modern composers for me.



Hanz Zimmer is genious, i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Hanz Zimmer is genious, i guess.


You guess?  He made music for a number of epic movies. 

Hans Zimmer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hans Zimmer discography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Zimmer_discography

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Here you go. It's 320 kbps.
> Pitbull-pause - Listen and download mp3 - Kiwi6 Mp3 Upload


Hey ma'n, thanks ma'n, 
Dude, I thought, I was the ultimate internet explorer, but yet I was unable to find it, you ruined my reputation
BTW, How do you search in this kiwi6 site? I tried to search the same song in it's home page search, but there is no result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> I don't understand kbps stuff


Dude...

*deep breath*

Think of HDTV. 1080P would be 320 kb/sec. 4K would be FLAC.

I try not to download anything below 320 kbps and sometimes I even download FLAC if I really love the music. Anything below 320 and you can hear the noise and worse than that you're not hearing all of the music. With EDM/house the music is synthetic and every single bit of noise is put there on purpose. You wanna hear everything and you don't want it to be grainy either. 

What kind of headphones do you use? I bought a nice pair of over the ear closed back head phones a couple of years ago and ever since then I've become anal about the quality of the music. Marry a nice pair of headphones with a high bit rate EDM/House track and you're thanking buddah for being alive. There's a HUGE difference between garbage headphones/crap bit rate and proper headphones+high bit rate when it comes to EDM. It's not even the same.



New said:


> You, dirty bastard
> Hey ma'n, thanks ma'n,
> Dude, I thought, I was the ultimate internet explorer, but yet I was unable to find it, you ruined my reputation
> BTW, How do you search in this kiwi6 site? I tried to search the same song in it's home page search, but there is no result.


I just googled "Pitbul pause mp3" and that site came up. 

The easiest way is to torrent music. Every use ********? It's a life saver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Hey ma'n, thanks ma'n,
> Dude, I thought, I was the ultimate internet explorer, but yet I was unable to find it, you ruined my reputation
> BTW, How do you search in this kiwi6 site? I tried to search the same song in it's home page search, but there is no result.



Nothing is impossible. You give me name of any song and I'll give you a direct link with 320 quality in seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> The easiest way is to torrent music. Every use ********? It's a life saver.



No, frankly, I don't trust that torrent thing, however, do you think that's a game changer?



Abii said:


> I just googled "Pitbul pause mp3" and that site came up.



I swear, I did that,  that's a shame.



Abii said:


> What kind of headphones do you use? I bought a nice pair of over the ear closed back head phones a couple of years ago and ever since then I've become anal about the quality of the music. Marry a nice pair of headphones with a high bit rate EDM/House track and you're thanking buddah for being alive. There's a HUGE difference between garbage headphones/crap bit rate and proper headphones+high bit rate when it comes to EDM. It's not even the same.



It's the sound that remains.
You are absolutely right man, it's been a while since I have bought a Sennheiser HD 558, and I swear to the lord almighty, it has changed my life like nothing before.
Now, I love lots of songs I used to hate, and vise versa.



Serpentine said:


> Nothing is impossible. You give me name of any song and I'll give you a direct link with 320 quality in seconds.


How is that possible? Is there a specific site you guys search in? or it's just a claim out of self confidence, cuz if thet's the case here, then I am the Robert E. Kahn.


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Dude...
> *deep breath*
> Think of HDTV. 1080P would be 320 kb/sec. 4K would be FLAC.
> I try not to download anything below 320 kbps and sometimes I even download FLAC if I really love the music. Anything below 320 and you can hear the noise and worse than that you're not hearing all of the music. With EDM/house the music is synthetic and every single bit of noise is put there on purpose. You wanna hear everything and you don't want it to be grainy either.
> What kind of headphones do you use? I bought a nice pair of over the ear closed back head phones a couple of years ago and ever since then I've become anal about the quality of the music. Marry a nice pair of headphones with a high bit rate EDM/House track and you're thanking buddah for being alive. There's a HUGE difference between garbage headphones/crap bit rate and proper headphones+high bit rate when it comes to EDM. It's not even the same.



Hımm. , understand you know... i don't listen music with headphones... I have 2000W, "tape player" (it used to called like that.  ) and i listen in car... so, i think, i'm used to noise. 

Also, a few years ago, i fvcked my ears because of head phones. I have tininutus now, ears ring all the time, though i don't hear ringing no more, i'm used to it... but because of that, i quit using headphones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> No, frankly, I don't trust that torrent thing, however, do you think that's a game changer?
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, I did that,  that's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the sound that remains.
> You are absolutely right man, it's been a while since I have bought a Sennheiser HD 558, and I swear to the lord almighty, it has changed my life like nothing before.
> Now, I love lots of songs I used to hate, and vise versa.
> 
> 
> How is that possible? Is there a specific site you guys search in? or it's just a claim out of self confidence, cuz if thet's the case here, then I am the Robert E. Kahn.


I've been using ******** since the beginning. There are no issues, specially in Iran where there are no copy right issues. You can download the whole internet with ******** pretty much.

lool I know that feeling. It was a few years ago when I bought my first proper headphone and I still remember the first time I put them on. I pretty much heard music for the first time that day. 

Right now I'm using an Audiotechnica WS99. It's got two drivers per side instead of the usual one for extra bass. Fantastic for electronic music.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@Abii Why people say Canadiano are polite?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Hımm. , understand you know... i don't listen music with headphones... I have 2000W, "tape player" (it used to called like that.  ) and i listen in car... so, i think, i'm used to noise.
> 
> Also, a few years ago, i fvcked my ears because of head phones. I have tininutus now, ears ring all the time, though i don't hear ringing no more, i'm used to it... but because of that, i quit using headphones.



Man that sucks, sorry to hear that. My hearing has been damaged a little bit too. I don't listen to music super loud, but my problem is extended headphone use. I used to put them on and 3-4 hours would pass before they would come off (that's 3-4 hours of EDM). Did a hearing test not too long ago and my left ear's a bit fucked. 

And lol at the tape player. I would shoot someone in the head if I was stuck with a tape player in a room. Tape players should be banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> No, frankly, I don't trust that torrent thing, however, do you think that's a game changer?
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, I did that,  that's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the sound that remains.
> You are absolutely right man, it's been a while since I have bought a Sennheiser HD 558, and I swear to the lord almighty, it has changed my life like nothing before.
> Now, I love lots of songs I used to hate, and vise versa.
> 
> 
> How is that possible? Is there a specific site you guys search in? or it's just a claim out of self confidence, cuz if thet's the case here, then I am the Robert E. Kahn.



Torrent rocks man! I am using ******** for 8 years now and it's pretty safe. I download everything I want through torrent. Trust the System!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Canadians are polite cause they let you download all your ********

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii Why people say Canadiano are polite?


Stereotype, but like all stereotypes there's some truth behind it. Canadians really are a nice bunch of people. My uncle grew up in Germany and when he and his family came up here a few years back he was shocked. He was ready to pack his bags and move here. 

Also, Americans have got this "Scandinavian" image of Canada where everything just works and everything is "perfect." That amplifies the whole "Canadians are so nice" stereotype.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Stereotype, but like all stereotypes there's some truth behind it. Canadians really are a nice bunch of people. My uncle grew up in Germany and when he and his family came up here a few years back he was shocked. He was ready to pack his bags and move here.
> 
> Also, Americans have got this "Scandinavian" image of Canada where everything just works and everything is "perfect." That amplifies the whole "Canadians are so nice" stereotype.



Most Americans think Canadians are fags, braazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Man that sucks, sorry to hear that. My hearing has been damaged a little bit too. I don't listen to music super loud, but my problem is extended headphone use. I used to put them on and 3-4 hours would pass before they would come off (that's 3-4 hours of EDM). Did a hearing test not too long ago and my left ear's a bit fucked.



I would throw away, headphones before ringing starts... it really depresses you.... later on you used to it than you don't notice it all. But like in 1-2 years... it's best to not listen on headphones and don't permenantly damage your ears.

What is wrong with tape player  

It gives super sound. Talking about this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Sinan said:


> I would throw away, headphones before ringing starts... it really depresses you.... later on you used to it than you don't notice it all. But like in 1-2 years... it's best to not listen on headphones and don't permenantly damage your ears.
> 
> What is wrong with tape player
> 
> It gives super sound. Talking about this one.




Some of my most favorite songs I've heard, were on tape. Those are vintage memories. Who cares about quality, at that point?

The only thing that pissed me off was rewinding the cassette/tape to my favorite song.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> I've been using ******** since the beginning. There are no issues, specially in Iran where there are no copy right issues. You can download the whole internet with ******** pretty much.
> 
> lool I know that feeling. It was a few years ago when I bought my first proper headphone and I still remember the first time I put them on. I pretty much heard music for the first time that day.
> 
> Right now I'm using an Audiotechnica WS99. It's got two drivers per side instead of the usual one for extra bass. Fantastic for electronic music.


ATH-ws99 VS Sennheiser HD 558
Impedance:
37 ohms vs 50 ohms
Shiiit yours better

Frequency response:
8 - 25,000 Hz vs 15 - 28000 Hz
shiiiit yours works better in bass level.

Sensitivity:
102 dB/mW vs 112 dB (1 kHz/1 Vrms)
َcan't be compared as the metrics are not the same.

so all in all, yours is better, shshshiiiiiiit 


همچین نسلی هستیم ما


----------



## Abii

New said:


> ATH-ws99 VS Sennheiser HD 558
> Impedance:
> 37 ohms vs 50 ohms
> Shiiit yours better
> 
> Frequency response:
> 8 - 25,000 Hz vs 15 - 28000 Hz
> shiiiit yours works better in bass level.
> 
> Sensitivity:
> 102 dB/mW vs 112 dB (1 kHz/1 Vrms)
> َcan't be compared as the metrics are not the same.
> 
> so all in all, yours is better, shshshiiiiiiit


Human ear can only hear between 20 Hz and 20K Hz so they're both the same in that regard. The Impedance difference doesn't matter and I have no idea what the sensitivity is for. 

The difference between yours and mine is essentially this:

Mine is closed back, yours is open back. Closed back cans reduce outside noise and stop music leaking from the cans and disturbing people beside you. They're also designed for more bass heavy music like electronic music. Open back headphones produce a more "roomy" sound that's more suitable for classical music, although they're good for everything. That's pretty much the only difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> It gives super sound. Talking about this one.


hehe no offence dude,
but that's:


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> I would throw away, headphones before ringing starts... it really depresses you.... later on you used to it than you don't notice it all. But like in 1-2 years... it's best to not listen on headphones and don't permenantly damage your ears.
> 
> What is wrong with tape player
> 
> It gives super sound. Talking about this one.


I was gonna buy something like that months ago, but I can't because I live in an apartment so it won't be any good. If I was in a house I'd definitely get something like that and crank it up all day and night. I do have a speaker, but it's mostly for show lol (almost no bass). I just kept it because it looks pretty lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

@Abii

What are you listening to these days?

I used to dj part time for extra bucks and dj'ed at a few clubs in nyc, after hours.

I remember using a sample from an Iranian song you posted here.

I've actually turned my back on electronic music in 180 degree fashion, due to a bad trip I had on acid in Amsterdam.


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Mine is closed back, yours is open back. Closed back cans reduce outside noise and stop music leaking from the cans and disturbing people beside you. They're also designed for more bass heavy music like electronic music. Open back headphones produce a more "roomy" sound that's more suitable for classical music, although they're good for everything. That's pretty much the only difference.


Seems you are an expert.


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> @Abii
> 
> What are you listening to these days?
> 
> I used to dj part time for extra bucks and dj'ed at a few clubs in nyc, after hours.
> 
> I remember using a sample from an Iranian song you posted here.
> 
> I've actually turned my back on electronic music in 180 degree fashion, due to a bad trip I had on acid in Amsterdam.


Right now I'm listening to Hardwell, Nicky Romero and Masoud Fouladi (Iranian DJ). I've been discovering the greatness of house this past week. My bread and butter has always been trance/uplifting, but now I'm really enjoying house. 

Sinan posted this a couple of days ago and I converted to house finally. 






Alright bed time. I'm handing in my 2 week notice tomorrow. My boss is gonna rip me to shreds once I tell him I'm quitting. Hopefully he's in a good mood tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Right now I'm listening to Hardwell, Nicky Romero and Masoud Fouladi (Iranian DJ). I've been discovering the greatness of house this past week. My bread and butter has always been trance/uplifting, but now I'm really enjoying house.
> 
> Sinan posted this a couple of days ago and I converted to house finally.



I see a mirror image of myself in you. I used to love hardcore, and vocal, but something about house kicked into me.

House kicked into me when I had got an album from a friend by Shinichi Osawa. Man I was addicted.











Unfortunately, after my bad trip, I get pstd from the bass in trance. It makes me go insane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> I see a mirror image of myself in you. I used to love hardcore, and vocal, but something about house kicked into me.
> 
> House kicked into me when I had got an album from a friend by Shinichi Osawa. Man I was addicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, after my bad trip, I get pstd from the bass in trance. It makes me go insane.


Now I have to listen to this shit. Man it's 3 in the morning and I've got Hardwell cranked up with my windows open. Somebody's gonna call the cops any minute lmao

Edit: I really wanna go see Hardwell and pop and a pill or two. It's gonna be orgasmic. You're scaring me though.

@RazPaK Edit 2: Man no wonder! That first track is some dark shit. I'm really digging it though. damn...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Now I have to listen to this shit. Man it's 3 in the morning and I've got Hardwell cranked up with my windows open. Somebody's gonna call the cops any minute lmao
> 
> Edit: I really wanna go see Hardwell and pop and a pill or two. It's gonna be orgasmic. You're scaring me though.



I've got some stories to tell you. 

But after Ramzan.

@Abii

Dope *** remix by chem bros, not sure If you've heard it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

We might have different tastes bro, but I will post one last one that I absolutely loved a couple years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> hehe no offence dude,
> but that's:



Lol, didn't understand you...? 



RazPaK said:


> Some of my most favorite songs I've heard, were on tape. Those are vintage memories. Who cares about quality, at that point?
> 
> The only thing that pissed me off was rewinding the cassette/tape to my favorite song.



No, i'm not listening from casette. 

I plugged it into PC..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

RazPaK said:


> I've actually turned my back on electronic music in 180 degree fashion, due to a bad trip I had on acid in Amsterdam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

xenon54 said:


>





For all you guys. Acid is no joke. It really does affect your brain, and nervous system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

RazPaK said:


> For all you guys. Acid is no joke. It really does affect your brain, and nervous system.


I never used hard drugs and hopefully never will, maybe you will feel good for a couple hours but feel bad for the rest of your life, its not worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

xenon54 said:


> I never used hard drugs and hopefully never will, maybe you will feel good for a couple hours but feel bad for the rest of your life, its not worth it.



It ruins you. Trust me.

For @Abii 





This group uses entirely bells.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

این سایت رو بحونید جالبه

miraclesofthequran.persianblog.ir


----------



## Ahriman

Mano ban kardan vali az ro nemiram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

Ahriman said:


> Mano ban kardan vali az ro nemiram



Wonder who this new fella is.


----------



## Ahriman

They're jelly because I get the gurls and they have to date their right hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> Mano ban kardan vali az ro nemiram


Dobaareh?!!! in baar baraaye chi?



Ahriman said:


> They're jelly because I get the gurls and they have to date their right hands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> No, i'm not listening from casette.
> 
> I plugged it into PC..


oh loooool 

That's what I thought to when you said tape! I thought you were listening to cassettes. That's why I was all wtf!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> Dobaareh?!!! in baar baraaye chi?




Vala nemidoonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Chera enghad sectione Irania khalvat shode?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Chera enghad sectione Irania khalvat shode?


yek meghdar trolling laazem daarim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> yek meghdar trolling laazem daarim


Just put in my 2 week notice over the voicemail. My boss will call back swearing as soon as he hears it. 

I'll just refer him to this video I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> yek meghdar trolling laazem daarim




Kollan ye 3-4 mahi hast khalvat shode...

ghabl az konkur va emtehanaye akhare sal bache ha mashghule dars budan alanam labod ziad birunan va heseleye tu net umadan nadaran. ehtemalan inja bayad az mehr be baad sholugh beshe va oje sholughi tarafaye zemeshtun hast ehtemalan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> oh loooool
> 
> That's what I thought to when you said tape! I thought you were listening to cassettes. That's why I was all wtf!





No, mate 

I had surround speakers but i was not satisfied with the bass....Okay, i will show you how the system looks when i get home...


----------



## -SINAN-

@Abii 

It looks like this











MOHSENAM said:


> Kollan ye 3-4 mahi hast khalvat shode...
> 
> ghabl az konkur va emtehanaye akhare sal bache ha mashghule dars budan alanam labod ziad birunan va heseleye tu net umadan nadaran. ehtemalan inja bayad az mehr be baad sholugh beshe va oje sholughi tarafaye zemeshtun hast ehtemalan.



Mate, that kid in your avatar is yours ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

@Sinan

Believe it or not the only reason I ever want to own a house is so I can have a setup like yours. Proper manly speakers. Apartment/condo life sucks in this regard.

Something like this
Polk Audio Tower Speaker (RTIA7) - Black - Single : Tower Speakers - Future Shop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Believe it or not the only reason I ever want to own a house is so I can have a setup like yours. Proper manly speakers. Apartment/condo life sucks in this regard.
> 
> Something like this
> Polk Audio Tower Speaker (RTIA7) - Black - Single : Tower Speakers - Future Shop



I live in apatment but we are on the top floor and the family under our floor is always out of home... Lucky me 

Also i think you'll be like this in the future. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=931312563560952

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> I live in apatment but we are on the top floor and the family under our floor is always out of home... Lucky me
> 
> Also i think you'll be like this in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=931312563560952


God among simple mortals that grandpa. What a champ lol

Nah, here I'd get cops knocking on my door if I really crank up the volume. I've already been screamed at once by some guy. I was coming home at 2-3 in the morning with Arming playing in the car LOUD. I was totally oblivious to the fact that my passenger window was open. I was parking and some guy screamed from the bottom of his lunges "turn that fucking shit downnnnnnnnn." I don't even know who it was but that was enough embarrassment for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

@Abii

Just listened to some of Masoud's songs, which ones are your favorites?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

I have to say Iranians are very talented, whether it comes to poetry, architecture, philosophy, and science.

But man Iranian food is no good. 

You guys should learn from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Mate, that kid in your avatar is yours ?





Not mate I am not married yet. 
She is a three years old Palestinian kid that martyred by fire of Zionists.








RazPaK said:


> I have to say Iranians are very talented, whether it comes to poetry, architecture, philosophy, and science.
> 
> But man Iranian food is no good.
> 
> You guys should learn from Pakistan.




Iranian food is best in the world. Iran is not a "desert" country. Iranian is only One in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

معجزه قرآن کریم

نسبت عمر دنیا به عمر زمین:

سوره ی 50 (ق): آیه ی 38:

"ما آسمان ها و زمین و آنچه در میان آنهاست در شش روز آفریدیم و هیچ گونه رنج و سختی ای به ما نرسید"

سوره ی 41 (فصلت): آیه ی 9: 

"بگو: آیا شما به آن کس که زمین را در دو روز آفرید کافر هستید و برای او همانندهایی قرار می دهید؟ او پروردگار جهانیان است!"

امروزه دانشمندان با توجه به شواهد موجود عمر زمین را 4.5 میلیارد سال پیش بینی می کنند. 

این در حالی است که عمر دنیا 13.5 میلیارد سال برآورد شده است. 

در قرآن آمده که زمین در دو روز و دنیا در شش روز خلق شد. (عمر دنیا 3 برابر عمر زمین است).

اگر این موضوع را با شواهد عینی امروز مقایسه کنیم هیچ کمبودی دیده نمی شود!

عمر دنیا (13.5 میلیارد سال) را بر عمر زمین (4.5 میلیارد سال) تقسیم کنید. 

جواب 3 بدست می آید.

Age of the Earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Age of the universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RazPaK

I agree, but Iranian food is not good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

RazPaK said:


> I agree, but Iranian food is not good.




Do not kidding me, Iranian food is unique in the world. Pakistani and Indian food are good too.


----------



## xenon54 out

MOHSENAM said:


> Not mate I am not married yet.
> She is a three years old Palestinian kid that martyred by fire of Zionists.
> 
> View attachment 40014


Thats just sad, kids dont deserve this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

xenon54 said:


> Thats just sad, kids dont deserve this.





Zionists only have learned how to kill ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL 

What are deals that get cancelled with Russia ? I mean, i remember they took your money but didn't gave the weapon systems.... but i don't remember which system it was...

We send some Russian Choppers to Upgrade in 2010.. but we don't get a news about them again.... so officials have gone to Russia and found our choppers by their effort..

Those choppers were in very bad condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

bacheha ye threade jaleb peyda kardam ke neshun mide Abii ghablan maghzesh salem bude.

Iran launches advanced Jamaran destroyer


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> What are deals that get cancelled with Russia ?


S-300 AD system .

we paid for it , they didnt deliver . then they returned the money with compensation .

we also wanted 250 Su-30s but the deal was cancelled after 2007 sanctions . no money was paid this time

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

@haman10

Salam, threade ghashangi zadam?

Beautiful Pictures of Milad tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> @haman10
> 
> Salam, threade ghashangi zadam?
> 
> Beautiful Pictures of Milad tower


khoube, ye kam aks haye high quality bishtar bezaar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> khoube, ye kam aks haye high quality bishtar bezaar




Shomam dust dashti mituni ax bezari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> S-300 AD system .
> 
> we paid for it , they didnt deliver . then they returned the money with compensation .
> 
> we also wanted 250 Su-30s but the deal was cancelled after 2007 sanctions . no money was paid this time


there was no deal about Su-27. It is a rumor, and not verified. There was the same rumors about buying Mig-31, but that's not verified either. But, about S-300 PMU-1 you are right. it was signed in 2007, and it got canceled and refunded, later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> there was no deal about Su-27. It is a rumor, and not verified. There was the same rumors about buying Mig-31, but that's not verified either


yes , you're right .

only S-300 and project Mig-i-2000 are verified by both sides .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

RazPaK said:


> I agree, but Iranian food is not good.



What did you eat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> I agree, but Iranian food is not good.



My Opinion:

Mediteranian food > Iranian food > Japanese food > Arab food > Sub continent food > Thai food > Chinese food

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

*چرا دومین کشور غمگین دنیا هستیم؟!*
مؤسسه گالوب گزارشی مبنی بر بررسی وضعیت خشنودی و خوشحالی در بین 138 کشور منتشر کرد که بنا به این گزارش، عراق نخستین کشور غمگین جهان معرفی شده است. بعد از عراق، کشورهای ایران، مصر، یونان و سوریه به ترتیب به عنوان ناشادترین کشورهای جهان معرفی شدند.

آنچه گالوپ در این نظر سنجی راجع به ایران بدان رسیده ، با پوست و گوشت و استخوان توسط مردم ایران لمس می شود. 
این یک واقعیت است که مردم ایران، شاد نیستند. اگر امکان نظرسنجی ها و بررسی های علمی ندارید، کافی است همین امروز در خیابان به چهره آدم ها نگاه کنید تا ببینید که چه اندوهی در آنها موج می زند.

همین چند روز پیش جام جهانی فوتبال به اتمام رسید. در همه دنیا،‌ مردم برای دیدن مسابقات فوتبال، در خیابان ها و پارک ها جلوی تلویزیون های شهری جمع شدند و شادی کنان و در کنار یکدیگر ، مسابقات مورد علاقه شان را تماشا کردند.
اما در ایران چه شد؟‌ از مدت ها قبل ، دغدغه برخی مسوولان این شده بود که نکند یک عده دور هم فوتبال ببینند. حتی در محیط های سربسته و تحت کنترل سالن های سینما هم نگذاشتند خانواده ها جمع شوند و فوتبال را بر پرده پرهیجان سینماها و به طور جمعی ببینند. خبری هم از تلویزیون های شهری و تماشاهای پرهیجان گروهی نبود. حتی به قهوه خانه دارها هشدار داده بودند که اگر موقع پخش فوتبال، تلویزیون هایشان را روشن کنند، مسؤولیت هر گونه عواقبی بر عهده خود آنها خواهد بود!

اشتباه نکنید! نمی خواهم بگویم چون نگذاشتند مردم دور هم فوتبال را نگاه کنند، افسرده شدند و کشورمان تبدیل به دومین کشور غمگین جهان شد. این ماجرا را ذکر کردم تا بگویم وقتی در یک کشور موضوع بسیار ساده ای مثل تماشای فوتبال در اماکن عمومی را ممنوع می کنند و این شادی جمعی را از مردم دریغ می کنند، باید حدیث مفصل خواند از این مجمل؛ حال بماند مشکلات حاد اقتصادی که تاب و توان از مردم گرفته است و حسرت یک سفر کوتاه را بر دل بسیاری از خانواده ها گذاشته است؛
بماند کمبود و گرانی امکانات تفریحی و ورزشی مخصوصا برای زنان و دختران و به ویژه در شهرهای کوچک؛
بماند گیر دادن های بی پایه و اساس به مردم بر اساس سلائق شخصی مانند این که چرا این لباس را پوشیدی و آرایش موهایت چنان است؟ ؛‌
بماند که رادیو و تلویزیون ایران از هر فرصتی برای گریاندن مردم استفاده می کند ؛ 
بماند که مردم حتی نگران هوایی هستند که تنفس می کنند ، نگران میوه و سبزی هایی هستند که احتمالاً سموم کشاورزی بر تن دارند و استرس آن دارند که پارازیت ها ، سلامتی شان را به خطر بیندازد ؛
بماند که یک عده به خود اجازه می دهند مردم را از سالن های کنسرت های مجوز دار هم بیرون کنند ؛ 
بماند که مردم وقتی بی عدالتی می بینند، افسرده می شوند ، مثلاً آن گاه که برای دریافت یک وام 5 میلیون تومانی،باید از هفت خان رستم بگذرند و در همان حال می بینند که متصل ها، میلیاردی می برند ؛
بماند که حسرت سوار شدن بر یک خودروی معمولی دنیا بر دل مردمی مانده که هر روز در تصادفات جاده ای کشته می دهند ؛
بماند و بماند و بماند ... .​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

*  زنان سعودی در رویای دامادهای غیرسعودی *
*http://www.seratnews.ir/fa/news/188630/زنان-سعودی-در-رویای-دامادهای-غیرسعودی *
جوانان عرب این روزها برای ازدواج با دخترانِ هموطن خود، رقیبان خارجی سرسختی پیدا کرده‌اند.


صراط: زنان و دختران سعودی راه موفقیت خود را ازدواج با خارجی‌ها و مردان غیرسعودی می‌دانند و در صورتی که خانواده‌هایشان با این مساله مخالفت کنند از آنها به دادگاه شکایت می‌کنند. نتایج مطالعات جدید در عربستان نشان می‌دهد زنان سعودی که با مردان غیرسعودی ازدواج می‌کنند 90 درصد ازدواج موفقی داشته‌اند. در نقطه مقابل نیز ازدواج مردان سعودی با زنان غیرسعودی 25 درصد ناموفق بوده است.

در سال 2013 میلادی، دادگاه‌های عربستان 1925 مورد ازدواج زنان سعودی با افراد خارجی را ثبت کردند که تنها 190 مورد آنها منجر به طلاق شده است. این زنان، مردان یمنی، سوری و قطری را به مردان سعودی ترجیح می‌دهند. دادگاه‌های عربستان همچنین در همین دوره زمانی 2488 مورد ازدواج مردان سعودی با زنان سوری، مراکشی و فلسطینی را ثبت کرده‌اند که در سال 2013 میلادی 612 مورد از این ازدواج‌ها به طلاق منتهی شده‌اند. به دنبال رشد فزاینده تمایل زنان سعودی به ازدواج با مردان غیرسعودی طی دهه گذشته، این آمارها چندان هم تعجب‌آور نیست.

از دلایل احتمالی تمایل زنان سعودی به ازدواج با مردان غیرسعودی می‌توان به تحصیلات بالاتر و بی‌میلی زنان به تن دادن به عقیده‌ها و رفتارهای سنتی مردان سعودی اشاره کرد. طی دو سال اخیر 382 زن سعودی ساکن شهرهای جده و ریاض از والدین خود به دلیل اینکه به آنها اجازه ازدواج با مردان غیرسعودی را نداده‌اند شکایت کرده‌اند. زنان سعودی که همسران بد رفتار دارند هیچ ابایی از طلاق ندارند. بنابر آمار 73 درصد از زنان سعودی از سوی همسرانشان مورد توهین کلامی قرار می‌گیرند.

از دلایل اصلی افزایش طلاق‌ها در عربستان همچنین می‌توان به نبود صمیمیت و عشق میان زوجین اشاره کرد. حدود 1400 زن سعودی که در سال 2013 میلادی تقاضای طلاق کرده‌اند می‌گویند که ازدواج آنها بر مبنای علاقه نبوده است. ضمن اینکه 238 مرد نیز که تقاضای طلاق داده‌اند، همین معضل را عامل طلاق خود عنوان می‌کنند. بنابر آمارهای وزارت دادگستری عربستان سعودی از سال 2011 میلادی تاکنون روزانه 66 طلاق در این کشور به ثبت می‌رسد. 

*بریم عربستان زن بگیریم *


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> *چرا دومین کشور غمگین دنیا هستیم؟!*
> مؤسسه گالوب گزارشی مبنی بر بررسی وضعیت خشنودی و خوشحالی در بین 138 کشور منتشر کرد که بنا به این گزارش، عراق نخستین کشور غمگین جهان معرفی شده است. بعد از عراق، کشورهای ایران، مصر، یونان و سوریه به ترتیب به عنوان ناشادترین کشورهای جهان معرفی شدند.
> 
> آنچه گالوپ در این نظر سنجی راجع به ایران بدان رسیده ، با پوست و گوشت و استخوان توسط مردم ایران لمس می شود.
> این یک واقعیت است که مردم ایران، شاد نیستند. اگر امکان نظرسنجی ها و بررسی های علمی ندارید، کافی است همین امروز در خیابان به چهره آدم ها نگاه کنید تا ببینید که چه اندوهی در آنها موج می زند.
> 
> همین چند روز پیش جام جهانی فوتبال به اتمام رسید. در همه دنیا،‌ مردم برای دیدن مسابقات فوتبال، در خیابان ها و پارک ها جلوی تلویزیون های شهری جمع شدند و شادی کنان و در کنار یکدیگر ، مسابقات مورد علاقه شان را تماشا کردند.
> اما در ایران چه شد؟‌ از مدت ها قبل ، دغدغه برخی مسوولان این شده بود که نکند یک عده دور هم فوتبال ببینند. حتی در محیط های سربسته و تحت کنترل سالن های سینما هم نگذاشتند خانواده ها جمع شوند و فوتبال را بر پرده پرهیجان سینماها و به طور جمعی ببینند. خبری هم از تلویزیون های شهری و تماشاهای پرهیجان گروهی نبود. حتی به قهوه خانه دارها هشدار داده بودند که اگر موقع پخش فوتبال، تلویزیون هایشان را روشن کنند، مسؤولیت هر گونه عواقبی بر عهده خود آنها خواهد بود!
> 
> اشتباه نکنید! نمی خواهم بگویم چون نگذاشتند مردم دور هم فوتبال را نگاه کنند، افسرده شدند و کشورمان تبدیل به دومین کشور غمگین جهان شد. این ماجرا را ذکر کردم تا بگویم وقتی در یک کشور موضوع بسیار ساده ای مثل تماشای فوتبال در اماکن عمومی را ممنوع می کنند و این شادی جمعی را از مردم دریغ می کنند، باید حدیث مفصل خواند از این مجمل؛ حال بماند مشکلات حاد اقتصادی که تاب و توان از مردم گرفته است و حسرت یک سفر کوتاه را بر دل بسیاری از خانواده ها گذاشته است؛
> بماند کمبود و گرانی امکانات تفریحی و ورزشی مخصوصا برای زنان و دختران و به ویژه در شهرهای کوچک؛
> بماند گیر دادن های بی پایه و اساس به مردم بر اساس سلائق شخصی مانند این که چرا این لباس را پوشیدی و آرایش موهایت چنان است؟ ؛‌
> بماند که رادیو و تلویزیون ایران از هر فرصتی برای گریاندن مردم استفاده می کند ؛
> بماند که مردم حتی نگران هوایی هستند که تنفس می کنند ، نگران میوه و سبزی هایی هستند که احتمالاً سموم کشاورزی بر تن دارند و استرس آن دارند که پارازیت ها ، سلامتی شان را به خطر بیندازد ؛
> بماند که یک عده به خود اجازه می دهند مردم را از سالن های کنسرت های مجوز دار هم بیرون کنند ؛
> بماند که مردم وقتی بی عدالتی می بینند، افسرده می شوند ، مثلاً آن گاه که برای دریافت یک وام 5 میلیون تومانی،باید از هفت خان رستم بگذرند و در همان حال می بینند که متصل ها، میلیاردی می برند ؛
> بماند که حسرت سوار شدن بر یک خودروی معمولی دنیا بر دل مردمی مانده که هر روز در تصادفات جاده ای کشته می دهند ؛
> بماند و بماند و بماند ... .​




من دوستان و اطرافیام آمریکا زندگی میکنن. خودشون مشکل ندارن، اما میگن اینجا همش کاره کاره کار هیچ تفریحی نیست... آخر هفته که مشیه باید یه کافه باری رستورانی بری، همین.. میگن دلمون لک زده واسه یه ساعت زندگی تو ایران. اون صفایی که تو ایران داره ..

بله اونکه از شهرستان میاد باید واسه یه ماشین 5 تومنی بودوعه اما اونکه عین آدم تو شهر و محل تولد خودش زندگی می کنه از این مشکلات نداره. بعدم الان کمترین شغل بین ماهی 700 تا یه تومن درآمد داره. 

مردم تهران اسکلن، دارن تو این خراب شده خفه میشن بازم روزی چندصد نفر از جاهای مختلف ایران میان تهران.

اونایی که تو شهر زندگی خودشون زندگی کنن و مشکل یا شکستی تو زندگی براشون اتفاق نیفتاده باشه مشکل بزرگی تو زندگیشون ندارن .

من هر کی رو دورو ور خودم میبینم همش تو خنده و شادی هستن. البته اونایی که مشکل مالی دارن قضیشون فرق میکنه.

به هرحال ایرانیها یکی از شادتین ملت های دنیا هستن بر عکس غربی ها و ملت های شرقی که کمتر میخندن; فکر نمیکنم ایران دومین کشور غمگین دنیا باشه!البته اگر فقط مردم فقیر تهران و جاهای دیگه ایران رو درنظر بگیریم بله دومین کشور غمکین دنیا هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> من دوستان و اطرافیام آمریکا زندگی میکنن. خودشون مشکل ندارن، اما میگن اینجا همش کاره کاره کار هیچ تفریحی نیست... آخر هفته که مشیه باید یه کافه باری رستورانی بری همین.. میگن دلمون لک زده واسه یه ساعت زندگی تو ایران. اون صفایی که تو ایران داره ..
> 
> بله اونکه از شهرستان میاد باید واسه یه ماشین 5 تومنی بودوعه اما اونکه عین آدم تو شهر و محل تولد خودش زندگی می کنه از این مشکلات نداره. بعدم الان کمترین شغل بین ماهی 700 تا یه تومن درآمد داره.
> 
> مردم تهران اسکلن، دارن تو این خراب شده خفه میشن بازم روزی چندصد نفر از جاهای مختلف ایران میان تهان.
> 
> اونایی که تو شهر زندگی خودشون زندگی کنن و مشکل یا شکستی تو زندگی براشون اتفاق نیفتاده باشه مشکل بزرگی تو زندگیشون ندارن .
> 
> من هر کی رو دورو ور خودم میبینم همش تو خنده و شادی هستن. البته اونایی که مشکل مالی دارن قضیشون فرق میکنه.
> 
> به هرحال ایرانیها یکی از شادتین ملت های دنیا هستن بر عکس غربی ها و ملت های شرقی که کمتر میخندن، فکر نمیکنم ایران دومین کشور غمگین دنیا باشه. البته اگر مردم فقیر تهران یا جاهای دیگه رو درنظر گرفت شاید دومین کشور غمکین باشه.



Mardom e Iran ke ghamgin hastand, dar in shakki nist. mamlekati ke in hameh jang va .. dashteh va kolli masaa'el e digeh, ke shaad nemisheh.
ammaa dar mored e tehran, vaghean tehran be dard bekhor tarin shahr e Iran hast. Be gheyr az Tehran, Tabriz va Isfahan ham ghaabel e zendegi hastand, vali baghiye shahr ha kheyli daaghounand. hamoun Tehran, ba doud va terrafic va gheyrash, baaz ham az baghiyeh ye shahr ha kheyli kheyli behtar hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Mardom e Iran ke ghamgin hastand, dar in shakki nist. mamlekati ke in hameh jang va .. dashteh va kolli masaa'el e digeh, ke shaad nemisheh.
> ammaa dar mored e tehran, vaghean tehran be dard bekhor tarin shahr e Iran hast. Be gheyr az Tehran, Tabriz va Isfahan ham ghaabel e zendegi hastand, vali baghiye shahr ha kheyli daaghounand. hamoun Tehran, ba doud va terrafic va gheyrash, baaz ham az baghiyeh ye shahr ha kheyli kheyli behtar hast




درسته داغونن ولی اونا به اون نوع زندگی عادت کردن.

تهران به غیر شمال شهرش یه نماشیگاهی از آدمای فقیر هست که از همه جای ایران اومدن تهران به دنبال یه امیدی.

من آخرین باری که مترو سوار شدم 6 ماه پیش بود. واقعا وحشتناکه مترو رفتن مترو که بری فکر می کنی رفتی کراچی پاکستن یا کابل.

تهران واقعا بد شده از ترافیکش هم بگذریم، تا چشم کار میکنه آدمایی هستن که از شهرستان اومدن و فقیرن. خیلی بیحودی شلوغ و زشت منظر شده. چند سال پیش اینجوری نبود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> درسته داغونن ولی اونا به اون نوع زندگی عادت کردن.
> 
> تهران به غیر شمال شهرش یه نماشیگاهی از آدمای فقیر هست که از همه جای ایران اومدن تهران به دنبال یه امیدی.
> 
> من آخرین باری که مترو سوار شدم 6 ماه پیش بود. واقعا وحشتناکه مترو رفتن مترو که بری فکر می کنی رفتی کراچی پاکستن یا کابل.
> 
> تهران واقعا بد شده از ترافیکش هم بگذریم، تا چشم کار میکنه آدمایی هستن که از شهرستان اومدن و فقیرن. خیلی بیحودی شلوغ و زشت منظر شده. چند سال پیش اینجوری نبود.


Are khob. albatteh to ham exaggerate mikoni  
Haalaa metro ke hamisheh chon arzoun hast, aadam haye daaghoun toush ziyaad peyda misheh, vali digeh karachi va kabul koja, va Tehran koja


----------



## INDIC

@rmi5 seems Iranians are very fond of dragging lizards in every thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Are khob. albatteh to ham exaggerate mikoni
> Haalaa metro ke hamisheh chon arzoun hast, aadam haye daaghoun toush ziyaad peyda misheh, vali digeh karachi va kabul koja, va Tehran koja




نه من دارم جدی میگم

اگر بخام این بحث رو ادامه بدم به افراد فقیر جامعه و کسایی که از جاهای مختلف اومدن توهین می کنم.

فکر کنم خیلی وقته تو تهران نبودی و مترو نرفتی. هر ثانیه 5 تا فقیر و دستفروش یا لباس داعون و دمپایی از جلوت رد میشن و از بین مسافرا هم آدمای خیلی داغونی رو میبینی...

بگذریم

من کلا یه جورایی از تهران بدم میاد.

تهران هنوزم قشنگه ولی من دلم برای اون تهران بچگی های خودم تنگ شده 

دربند هم میری گارسون عمله میاد جلوت میگه چی بدم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

INDIC said:


> @rmi5 seems Iranians are very fond of dragging lizards in every thing.


 
Nope, just some people need to be reminded about some stuff from time to time.



MOHSENAM said:


> نه من دارم جدی میگم
> 
> اگر بخام این بحث رو ادامه بدم به افراد فقیر جامعه و کسایی که از جاهای مختلف اومدن توهین می کنم.
> 
> فکر کنم خیلی وقته تو تهران نبودی و مترو نرفتی. هر ثانیه 5 تا فقیر و دستفروش یا لباس داعون و دمپایی از جلوت رد میشن و از بین مسافرا هم آدمای خیلی داغونی رو میبینی...
> 
> بگذریم
> 
> من کلا یه جورایی از تهران بدم میاد.



 Albatteh omidvaaram ke intori ke migi nashodeh baasheh. 
Vali jeddi, khoshi zade zir e delet. yek moddat boro yeki az shahrestan ha, ba'desh ba sar barmigardi Tehran 
haalaa begzarim ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@New

نظرت درباره تهران چیه ؟

@rmi5

الان تو آمریکا بهت خیلی بیشتر از موقعی که تو ایران بودی خوش میگذره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Nope, just some people need to be reminded about some stuff from time to time.



BTW can you tell me the name of the species of that giant desert lizard the Iranians usually post on this forum.


----------



## MOHSENAM

INDIC said:


> @rmi5 seems Iranians are very fond of dragging lizards in every thing.




Where was the last place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> @New
> 
> نظرت درباره تهران چیه ؟
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> الان تو آمریکا بهت خیلی بیشتر از موقعی که تو ایران بودی خوش میگذره؟



Chi begam vaallaa. haghighatesh kheyli ham az nazar e fun, farghi nemikoneh, chon kaarhayi ke inja mikonam va fun haam ra ounja ham daashtam. Albatteh, az nazar e daneshgah va mohit e kaar va emkaanaat e bishtar va ... khob az ounjaa kheyli behtar hast, vali az nazar e fun va injour chizha, na haghighatesh.



INDIC said:


> BTW can you tell me the name of the species of that giant desert lizard the Iranians usually post on this forum.


Sousmaar 

تصاویری چندش‌آور از سوسمار خوردن عرب‌ها



MOHSENAM said:


> Where was the last place?


I had a little discussion with a Jordanian, aka Black Peshgel, who was out of camel piss and sousmar for today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> @New
> نظرت درباره تهران چیه ؟


motevassete farhanege mardom tooye tehran 20 dar sad az baghiye jaha bishtare (be kasi tohin nashe goftam motevaset va gar na bifarhangash az baghiye jaha kheyli bishtare, inam ke migam bishtare choon ertebate mardom tehran ba sayere melal bishtare hala che az tarigh mosaferat o ina va che mahvare internet) (**** bazam migam tohin be kasi nakardam amma bayad ghabool kard jameyat alave ba maayebi ke dare farhange ham neshini ro bishtar mikone, nemoonash farhange ranandegi ke tabalvori az farhange jamee hast)
nesbate emkenatesh be nafar dar 80 dar sad jonoobe shahre besyar kamtar az miangin keshvar hast va dar 20 dar sad balash besyar bishtar az motevasete keshvari) 
havash tooye balaye shahr besyar behtar az jahaye dige hast va dar paeen shahr besyar badtar az jahaye dige
kollan baraye kar ghabele tahamole amma baraye zendegi na
man alan chand vaghte be khatere karam (darim dastgah Vacume packing nasb mikonam, az tolid be masraf) tooye ostane fars hastam, gahi shiraz gahi ham atraf shahr, inja ro baraye zendegi va kar kheyli doost daram.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Well, where s the thread?


Israel is more barbaric than Hitler | Erdogan | Page 16


Mohem nist, bro. be andaaze ye kaafi ridam behesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> motevassete farhanege mardom tooye tehran 20 dar sad az baghiye jaha bishtare (be kasi tohin nashe goftam motevaset va gar na bifarhangash az baghiye jaha kheyli bishtare, inam ke migam bishtare choon ertebate mardom tehran ba sayere melal bishtare hala che az tarigh mosaferat o ina va che mahvare internet) (**** bazam migam tohin be kasi nakardam amma bayad ghabool kard jameyat alave ba maayebi ke dare farhange ham neshini ro bishtar mikone, nemoonash farhange ranandegi ke tabalvori az farhange jamee hast)
> nesbate emkenatesh be nafar dar 80 dar sad jonoobe shahre besyar kamtar az miangin keshvar hast va dar 20 dar sad balash besyar bishtar az motevasete keshvari)
> havash tooye balaye shahr besyar behtar az jahaye dige hast va dar paeen shahr besyar badtar az jahaye dige
> kollan baraye kar ghabele tahamole amma baraye zendegi na
> man alan chand vaghte be khatere karam (darim dastgah Vacume packing nasb mikonam, az tolid be masraf) tooye ostane fars hastam, gahi shiraz gahi ham atraf shahr, inja ro baraye zendegi va kar kheyli doost daram.



خب فارسی بنویس عزیز

منم شیراز رو برای زندگی دوست دارم گرچه تالا اونجا زندگی نکردم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

baro bachz mikhayn be in doostan arab hal bedid ino post konid

@rmi5 @MOHSENAM 
*تقلید کودکان عربستان سعودی از سر بریدن داعش (+عکس)*

یک فیلم منتشر شده در اینترنت نشان می دهد تعدادی از کودکان زیر 10 سال در عربستان سعودی در حال بازی سربریدن هستند. 

به گزارش عصر ایران به نقل از روزنامه الحیات چاپ لندن، در این فیلم نشان داده می شود تعدادی از کودکان در تقلید از فیلم های سر بریدن داعش، سر هم بازی های خود را می برند. 

در این بازی تعدادی از کودکان، به عنوان اسیر بر روی زمین نشسته اند و یک کودک هم بالای سر آنها ایستاده و پس از قرائت متن فرضی، اقدام به سربریدن خیالی هم بازی های خود می کند. 





انتشار این فیلم باعث شد موجی از نگرانی را در 
کشورهای عربی در خصوص خطر تقلید خشونت در میان کودکان را باعث شده است. 

در حال حاضر بسیاری از فیلم های خشونت آمیز مربوط به گروه های افراط گرا از جمله القاعده و داعش، در شبکه های اجتماعی و شبکه های تلویزیونی به طور گسترده ای منتشر می شود. 

پیش از این فیلم هایی از صحنه های خشونت آمیز و کشتار افراد به دست گروه های تندرو منتشر شده بود. از جمله وحشتناک ترین آنها می توان به انتشار فیلم های سر بریدن ها در ملاء عام اشاره کرد.

پس از سیطره گروه تندروی داعش بر شهرهایی در شمال عراق، نیروهای داعش شماری از اسیران را قتل عام کردند. علاوه بر این داعش در سوریه هم دست به اقدامات خشن و ضد انسانی زده است.

همزمان شماری از کارشناسان رواشناسی هم نسبت به گسترش خشونت میان کودکان هشدار داده اند. آنها هشدار می دهند انتشار تصاویر و فیلم های خشونت آمیز داعش در شبکه های تلویزیونی و اینترنت تاثیرات بسیار بدی در میان کودکان دارد.



MOHSENAM said:


> خب فارسی بنویس عزیز


Hehe ok

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> baro bachz mikhayn be in doostan arab hal bedid ino post konid
> @rmi5 @MOHSENAM
> *تقلید کودکان عربستان سعودی از سر بریدن داعش (+عکس)*
> 
> یک فیلم منتشر شده در اینترنت نشان می دهد تعدادی از کودکان زیر 10 سال در عربستان سعودی در حال بازی سربریدن هستند.
> 
> به گزارش عصر ایران به نقل از روزنامه الحیات چاپ لندن، در این فیلم نشان داده می شود تعدادی از کودکان در تقلید از فیلم های سر بریدن داعش، سر هم بازی های خود را می برند.
> 
> در این بازی تعدادی از کودکان، به عنوان اسیر بر روی زمین نشسته اند و یک کودک هم بالای سر آنها ایستاده و پس از قرائت متن فرضی، اقدام به سربریدن خیالی هم بازی های خود می کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انتشار این فیلم باعث شد موجی از نگرانی را در
> کشورهای عربی در خصوص خطر تقلید خشونت در میان کودکان را باعث شده است.
> 
> در حال حاضر بسیاری از فیلم های خشونت آمیز مربوط به گروه های افراط گرا از جمله القاعده و داعش، در شبکه های اجتماعی و شبکه های تلویزیونی به طور گسترده ای منتشر می شود.
> 
> پیش از این فیلم هایی از صحنه های خشونت آمیز و کشتار افراد به دست گروه های تندرو منتشر شده بود. از جمله وحشتناک ترین آنها می توان به انتشار فیلم های سر بریدن ها در ملاء عام اشاره کرد.
> 
> پس از سیطره گروه تندروی داعش بر شهرهایی در شمال عراق، نیروهای داعش شماری از اسیران را قتل عام کردند. علاوه بر این داعش در سوریه هم دست به اقدامات خشن و ضد انسانی زده است.
> 
> همزمان شماری از کارشناسان رواشناسی هم نسبت به گسترش خشونت میان کودکان هشدار داده اند. آنها هشدار می دهند انتشار تصاویر و فیلم های خشونت آمیز داعش در شبکه های تلویزیونی و اینترنت تاثیرات بسیار بدی در میان کودکان دارد.
> 
> 
> Hehe ok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> motevassete farhanege mardom tooye tehran 20 dar sad az baghiye jaha bishtare (be kasi tohin nashe goftam motevaset va gar na bifarhangash az baghiye jaha kheyli bishtare, inam ke migam bishtare choon ertebate mardom tehran ba sayere melal bishtare hala che az tarigh mosaferat o ina va che mahvare internet) (**** bazam migam tohin be kasi nakardam amma bayad ghabool kard jameyat alave ba maayebi ke dare farhange ham neshini ro bishtar mikone, nemoonash farhange ranandegi ke tabalvori az farhange jamee hast)
> nesbate emkenatesh be nafar dar 80 dar sad jonoobe shahre besyar kamtar az miangin keshvar hast va dar 20 dar sad balash besyar bishtar az motevasete keshvari)
> havash tooye balaye shahr besyar behtar az jahaye dige hast va dar paeen shahr besyar badtar az jahaye dige
> kollan baraye kar ghabele tahamole amma baraye zendegi na
> man alan chand vaghte be khatere karam (darim dastgah Vacume packing nasb mikonam, az tolid be masraf) tooye ostane fars hastam, gahi shiraz gahi ham atraf shahr, inja ro baraye zendegi va kar kheyli doost daram.



Adad haat, exaggerate shodeh  vali dar kol, 20 % e paayin e Tehran, az average e baghiye jaahaa bad tar hast, va az nazar e hava ham, 80 % e tehran az baghiye jaahaa daghoun tar hast, gar che man baaz khodam Tehran ra kheyli bishtar doust daaram.



New said:


> baro bachz mikhayn be in doostan arab hal bedid ino post konid
> @rmi5 @MOHSENAM
> *تقلید کودکان عربستان سعودی از سر بریدن داعش (+عکس)*
> 
> یک فیلم منتشر شده در اینترنت نشان می دهد تعدادی از کودکان زیر 10 سال در عربستان سعودی در حال بازی سربریدن هستند.
> 
> به گزارش عصر ایران به نقل از روزنامه الحیات چاپ لندن، در این فیلم نشان داده می شود تعدادی از کودکان در تقلید از فیلم های سر بریدن داعش، سر هم بازی های خود را می برند.
> 
> در این بازی تعدادی از کودکان، به عنوان اسیر بر روی زمین نشسته اند و یک کودک هم بالای سر آنها ایستاده و پس از قرائت متن فرضی، اقدام به سربریدن خیالی هم بازی های خود می کند.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe ok





MOHSENAM said:


>



Kollan goh tarin keshvar e donyaa hastesh. shaayad faghat in Pakestan va hend va ba'zi jaahaaye africa, az in ha daaghoun tar hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

rmi5 said:


> Sousmaar
> 
> تصاویری چندش‌آور از سوسمار خوردن عرب‌ها
> .



Thank You very much. You come to learn new thing every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahriman

@rmi5 dadash be mahiate kasi inha peyda bordi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> @rmi5 dadash be mahiate kasi inha peyda bordi?


Kiyaa? Arab ha ra migi?  man kollan kaari be kaareshoun nadaaram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahriman

rmi5 said:


> Kiyaa? Arab ha ra migi?  man kollan kaari be kaareshoun nadaaram



Arabha ro nemigam. In terroristha ro migam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ahriman said:


> Arabha ro nemigam. In terroristha ro migam.



be ghol e amricayi ha, ke migan: (poteyto), (potaato) joftesh yek chiz hast, faghat talaffozesh jodaast. Arab va terrorist ham 90%= potato, potato
inaa ro ke man az khodeshoun ham behtar mishnaasameshoun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 
I got thread banned from that thread, but it totally worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> I got thread banned from that thread, but it totally worth it.


vel kon divoone ha ru ....

khodeshoon midoonan ke they're in deep shyte

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bavar

@rmi5 mishnasi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Bavar said:


> @rmi5 mishnasi?


Chera ban shodi dobare ? Ajab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bavar

Cho


haman10 said:


> Chera ban shodi dobare ? Ajab


chon be black eagle goftam terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

RazPaK said:


> Let's try to pop something off. Arabs/Israelis? Sunnis/Shias? Turks/Chinese? Arabs/Arabs? Arabs/Iranians? Chinese/Vietnamese? Chinese/Indian? Iranians/Turk? Bangladeshis/Indian?


hahahaha this is why I come here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bavar

In madar.... 2 ta account mano ban kardan. Man hosele nadaram biam dobare delam vase hamatoon tang mishe age badi ya tohini az ma didid bebakhshid be bozorhi khodeton @rmi5 @Abii @Ostad @haman10 @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @SOHEIL @Hussein @AND everyone else

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

Bavar said:


> In madar.... 2 ta account mano ban kardan. Man hosele nadaram biam dobare delam vase hamatoon tang mishe age badi ya tohini az ma didid bebakhshid be bozorhi khodeton @rmi5 @Abii @Ostad @haman10 @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @SOHEIL @Hussein @AND everyone else




fb ya emaileto bede.

ban shodi nayanad ba un yeki accountet miumadi alan befahman bane daem mishi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Bavar 

age momkene emaileto bede karet daram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bavar

MOHSENAM said:


> @Bavar
> 
> age momkene emaileto bede karet daram.


Inja nemishe in site kheyli khatarnaktar az on chiziye ke fekr mikonid. In site etela ate shoma robe isi mide darzemn feelan ke maro perma ban ham kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Bavar said:


> Inja nemishe in site kheyli khatarnaktar az on chiziye ke fekr mikonid. In site etela ate shoma robe isi mide darzemn feelan ke maro perma ban ham kardan




khob pas isi mikhad shekaremun kone!

bikhial

miduni chand hezar adam tu facebook va jahaye dige charkh mizanan va hatta esmo famileshun moshakhase.

albate ehtiat sharte aghle vali fekr konam age inja hatta axemunam bezarim kasi shekaremun nakone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Hussein

Can u speak farsi?


----------



## rmi5

Bavar said:


> @rmi5 mishnasi?



 Are aziz 



Bavar said:


> Cho
> 
> chon be black eagle goftam terrorist.


Be man ham infraction daadesh. kollan oun mod, ye wahabi ye haroum zaadeh hast 



Bavar said:


> Inja nemishe in site kheyli khatarnaktar az on chiziye ke fekr mikonid. In site etela ate shoma robe isi mide darzemn feelan ke maro perma ban ham kardan


Albatteh, ehtiyaat ke kaar e dorostiye vali kollan in isi ke shalvaaresham nemitouneh bekesheh baalaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Bavar said:


> In madar.... 2 ta account mano ban kardan. Man hosele nadaram biam dobare delam vase hamatoon tang mishe age badi ya tohini az ma didid bebakhshid be bozorhi khodeton


loos nasho :O

ba hamin account felan bia ta oon yeki un-ban she .

@rmi5 harchi migam da'va shod ba vahabia mano mention konin karetoon nabashe  

hamine dige , shoma balad nistin ban mishin .

masalan mitooni begi terrorist supporter ama nemishe begi terrorist .

kholase har vaght dava shod mano mention konin miam 

hamvatan , man seni seviram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Funny Wahabis:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@Abii

This one is the song from Ultra 2013 around 22:00 i guess.






This on doesn't include girl screams at the back noise... but i'm not sure if it gaves the same taste or not..... (I'm currently at work, so listening on low voice, have to try in home)

What do you think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

*11 Things Pythons Can Eat*
Pythons, among its members are some of the largest snakes in the world. They usually eat animals about the size of a house cat, but larger food items are known. Prey is swallowed whole, and may take anywhere from several days or even weeks to fully digest.










*Number 11: Golf Balls*







*Number 10: House Cat*







*Number 9: The Cane Toad (giant poisonous frog) *







*Number 8: Electric Blanket*







*Number 7: Cockatoo*










*Number 6: Fox*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

*Number 5: Opossum*
















* Number 4: Goat*







*Number 3: Kangaroo*






*



*


*Number 2: Alligator*





*Number 1: Small Human (unconfirmed)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> View attachment 40366


Fake e?
man ham bachche boudam yek baar, yek maar man ra nish zad. albatte na maar e be in bozorgi  vali yaadame ke kolle badanam az dard tir keshid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Fake e?
> man ham bachche boudam yek baar, yek maar man ra nish zad. albatte na maar e be in bozorgi  vali yaadame ke kolle badanam az dard tir keshid



حقیقیه .این تصویر انسانیت رو بین غربی ها نشون میده، در حالی که اون بچه ی آفریقایی داره توسط مار کشته میشه اون فیلم میگیره و کمکش نمیکنه.

خدا به خیر کرده ...


----------



## jammersat

iin kheily narahat konandast ke ye maar ! ye pestandare aziz ro bokhore ...


----------



## MOHSENAM

بچه ها این ترک ها خیلی زیاد هستن حدود 70 تان اما ما خیلی کمیم، حتی اگر یه موقع یه چیزی درباره ایران رخ بده ما تعدامون بیشتر از 10 نفر نمیشه، آخه چرا؟؟؟
لطفا هر کدوم از ایرانیا که به این ترید میان و این پست رو میخونن جواب بدن


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> بچه ها این ترک ها خیلی زیاد هستن حدود 70 تان اما ما خیلی کمیم، حتی اگر یه موقع یه چیزی درباره ایران رخ بده ما تعدامون بیشتر از 10 نفر نمیشه، آخه چرا؟؟؟
> لطفا هر کدوم از ایرانیا که به این ترید میان و این پست رو میخونن جواب بدن


Irani ha ziyaad hastand, yek 40 taayi hodoudan hastand, vali hameh active nistand.

list e member haye Irani: (Be tadrij update mikonam, shoma ham esm hayi ke ja endakhtam ra begid)

1. rmi5(Khodam  )
2. Soheil
3. Serpentine
4. Abii
5. Surenas (RIH)
6. haman10
7. ResurgentIran
8. New
9. Militant Atheist
10. Mohsenam
11. Iranigirl2
12. Hossein
13. MTN1917
14. mohsen
15. S00R3NA
16. Cp.Black
17. raptor22
18. moein
19. ASkan
20. yavar
21. anHuman
22. Parthianshot
23. Behrooz Boonabi
24. ای ایران
25. JEskandari
26. ostad
27. ghara ghan
28. Fotol
29. Homajon
30. F117
31. The new dude with Reza Palani as his avatar
32. bozorgmehr
33. gold eagle
34. time owner
35. hosseini
36. twilight
37. kouroshkourosh
38. kiarsh
39. spiderkiller
40. kollang
41. jammersat
42. Electronic_officer
43. Gilamard
44. Falon
45. rahi2357
46. Sam1980
47. Takaavar
48. DATIS
49. SinaG
50. IR5
51. Shah9
52. esfahanijew
53. Rostam
54. Uhuhu
55. *Shapur Zol Aktaf*
56. R0SC0SM0S
57. Mehrdad1111
58. IR1907
59. Shahin vatani
60. Shahnameh
61. Nowruz
62. BeyondHeretic

Honorary Iranians: Azizam, Esfand
Notable former active users: Arian, Ir.Tab.
Troll bros, permanetly banned bros, and other guys  : Bestland, Resurrection, Tsresurrection, shiapahlavan, MartyrOmlet, Ahriman, Irajgholi, Baraadar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Irani ha ziyaad hastand, yek 40 taayi hodoudan hastand, vali hameh active nistand.
> 
> list e member haye Irani: (Be tadrij update mikonam, shoma ham esm hayi ke ja endakhtam ra begid)
> 
> 1. rmi5(Khodam  )
> 2. Soheil
> 3. Serpentine
> 4. Abii
> 5. Surenas (RIH)
> 6. haman10
> 7. ResurgentIran
> 8. New
> 9. Militant Atheist
> 10. Mohsenam
> 11. Iranigirl2
> 12. Hossein
> 13. MTN1917
> 14. mohsen
> 15. S00R3NA
> 16. Cp.Black
> 17. raptor22
> 18. moein
> 19. ASkan
> 20. yavar
> 21. anHuman
> 22. Parthianshot
> 23. Behrooz Boonabi
> 24. ای ایران
> 25. JEskandari
> 26. ostad
> 27. ghara ghan
> 28. Fotol
> 29. Homajon
> 30. F117
> 31. The new dude with Reza Palani as his avatar




هاها ولی خب اینا اکثرا نیستن خیلی کم میان ...

اکتیوهامون حدود 10 تا هستن.

32.bozorgmehr
33.gold eagle
34.time owner
35.hosseini
36.twilight
37.kouroshkourosh
38.kiarsh
39.spiderkiller
40.kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Abii @haman10 @Bavar 
Esm e kasaayi ke jaa andakhtam ra begid ke ezaafe konam 

@MOHSENAM merC  list update shod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@rmi5

What about the double users ? Are you excluding them ?


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Esm e kasaayi ke jaa andakhtam ra begid ke ezaafe konam


na baw , hafezatoon dar had team melliye 

man esme khodam bazi vaghta yadam mire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Irani ha ziyaad hastand, yek 40 taayi hodoudan hastand, vali hameh active nistand.
> 
> list e member haye Irani: (Be tadrij update mikonam, shoma ham esm hayi ke ja endakhtam ra begid)
> 
> 1. rmi5(Khodam  )
> 2. Soheil
> 3. Serpentine
> 4. Abii
> 5. Surenas (RIH)
> 6. haman10
> 7. ResurgentIran
> 8. New
> 9. Militant Atheist
> 10. Mohsenam
> 11. Iranigirl2
> 12. Hossein
> 13. MTN1917
> 14. mohsen
> 15. S00R3NA
> 16. Cp.Black
> 17. raptor22
> 18. moein
> 19. ASkan
> 20. yavar
> 21. anHuman
> 22. Parthianshot
> 23. Behrooz Boonabi
> 24. ای ایران
> 25. JEskandari
> 26. ostad
> 27. ghara ghan
> 28. Fotol
> 29. Homajon
> 30. F117
> 31. The new dude with Reza Palani as his avatar
> 32. bozorgmehr
> 33. gold eagle
> 34. time owner
> 35. hosseini
> 36. twilight
> 37. kouroshkourosh
> 38. kiarsh
> 39. spiderkiller
> 40. kollang
> 41. jammersat
> 42. Electronic_officer
> 43. Gilamard
> 44. Falon
> 45. rahi2357
> 46. Sam1980
> 47. Takaavar
> 48. DATIS
> 49. SinaG
> 50. IR5
> 51. Shah9
> 52. esfahanijew
> 53. Rostam
> 54. Uhuhu
> 55. *Shapur Zol Aktaf*
> 56. R0SC0SM0S
> 57. Mehrdad1111




damet garm hafezat ghavie

58.IR1907
59.Shahin vatani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> damet garm hafezat ghavie
> 
> 58.IR1907
> 59.Shahin vatani





haman10 said:


> na baw , hafezatoon dar had team melliye
> 
> man esme khodam bazi vaghta yadam mire



Are, hafezam kheyli bad nist.
Raasti Shahin Vatani ra ham ezaafeh kardam, gar cheh oun ham moddatiye ke active nist, haddeaghal az moghe'i ke man tou in site ozv shodam. 
Faghat man yaad e in member e jadid, ke aks e avataresh, Reza Pahlavi hast, ra yaadam nayoumad. Ageh midounid, begid ke esmesh ra dorost konam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@rmi5 
Dear, put a @ sign before those names,
They would be happy to see their names whenever they log on, and also that would be a moral courage for more participation too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> @rmi5
> Dear, put a @ sign before those names,
> They would be happy to see their names whenever they log on, and also that would be a moral courage for more participation too.


That's a good idea. When the list gets finalized, I will open a thread and I will use @ sign as you suggested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @MOHSENAM @Serpentine @Abii @haman10 @Bavar
> Esm e kasaayi ke jaa andakhtam ra begid ke ezaafe konam
> 
> @MOHSENAM merC  list update shod



Taghriban hame hastand tuie list, alan morede ezafe be zehnam nemirese. albate tuie in esma chantaie accounte tekrari va fake hast, fekonam taghriban 7-8 tash ezafast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

> 5. Surenas (RIH)





*Ir.Tab.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> *Ir.Tab.*


She was a turk member not iranian 
Ask serpi to be sure


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> She was a turk member not iranian
> Ask serpi to be sure


He was from Tabriz. Ir.(an) Tab.(riz).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> He was from Tabriz. Ir(an). Tab(riz)


hmm , it looks like that .

maybe you're right i donno .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> She was a turk member not iranian
> Ask serpi to be sure



He was a good and friendly guy .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> @Abii
> 
> This one is the song from Ultra 2013 around 22:00 i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This on doesn't include girl screams at the back noise... but i'm not sure if it gaves the same taste or not..... (I'm currently at work, so listening on low voice, have to try in home)
> 
> What do you think ?


When the bass kicks in @ 1:50 it's pure orgasm.

W&W is awesome btw.

One of my all time favorite tracks:






*Mod Edit*
-----------------------------------------------------
Dedicated to all the Tabrizis. Super upbeat track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> Martike shetak to ke inja maghzet kar mikarde chi shode maghzet guzide??



Hefze aberoo yeki az mohem tarin chizast to farhange Irania. 1-2 sal pish fahmidam ke dorogh goftan vase hefze aberoo faghad baes mishe ke shoma arabaye haroom zade khoob jelve dade beshin. Alan say mikonam vagheiyato bezaram joloye hefze aberoo.

In regards to that specific post, I was willingly over looking a few things to achieve my goal (hefze aberoo). I knew full well that those numbers were meaningless for a few different reasons, but I was overlooking them. For example, research papers are meaningless when it's not for practical means (i.e. when there's practically zero funding to take that research off the drawing board and bring it to the development stage). Not only there's no funding, these papers are meant to lift Iran's possessions in different indices and not much more (essentially for show). If you look at the rankings in detail, you can see which countries make the most use out of their research by actually funding the projects and putting them to use. Also, if a paper is deemed interesting enough, other scientists end up citing the paper and referring to it for their own endeavors. Iran is at the bottom for both of these criteria. Not having your papers cited by academia practically means that the research was either useless or elementary (basic), designed for no purpose other than having a published paper.

Again, I was fully aware of all that, but "hefze aberoo" was still important to me. This nonsense didn't make Denmark and Canada the countries that they are today. Cold hard facts and rolling up your sleeves do more in the long-term than a thousand posts on a pakistani message board claiming that Iran is this and that. North Korea does the same, look at the shape it's in. South Korea deals with facts and rationality, look at the shape it's in.


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Hefze aberoo yeki az mohem tarin chizast to farhange Irania. 1-2 sal pish fahmidam ke dorogh goftan vase hefze aberoo faghad baes mishe ke shoma arabaye haroom zade khoob jelve dade beshin. Alan say mikonam vagheiyato bezaram joloye hefze aberoo.
> 
> In regards to that specific post, I was willingly over looking a few things to achieve my goal (hefze aberoo). I knew full well that those numbers were meaningless for a few different reasons, but I was overlooking them. For example, research papers are meaningless when it's not for practical means (i.e. when there's practically zero funding to take that research off the drawing board and bring it to the development stage). Not only there's no funding, these papers are meant to lift Iran's possessions in different indices and not much more (essentially for show). If you look at the rankings in detail, you can see which countries make the most use out of their research by actually funding the projects and putting them to use. Also, if a paper is deemed interesting enough, other scientists end up citing the paper and referring to it for their own endeavors. Iran is at the bottom for both of these criteria. Not having your papers cited by academia practically means that the research was either useless or elementary (basic), designed for no purpose other than having a published paper.
> 
> Again, I was fully aware of all that, but "hefze aberoo" was still important to me. This nonsense didn't make Denmark and Canada the countries that they are today. Cold hard facts and rolling up your sleeves do more in the long-term than a thousand posts on a pakistani message board claiming that Iran is this and that. North Korea does the same, look at the shape it's in. South Korea deals with facts and rationality, look at the shape it's in.



inja means here? 

Or have my farsi classes in grade in school in Pakistan have been of waste?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> inja means here?
> 
> Or have my farsi classes in grade in school in Pakistan have been of waste?


Yeap, it means here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Yeap, it means here.



I know you probably don't care, but just for reference, in Urdu it would be idhar.

And ast is equivalent to he.

Madar mareez ast.

Ummi or madar mareez he.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abii said:


> Hefze aberoo yeki az mohem tarin chizast to farhange Irania. 1-2 sal pish fahmidam ke dorogh goftan vase hefze aberoo faghad baes mishe ke shoma arabaye haroom zade khoob jelve dade beshin. Alan say mikonam vagheiyato bezaram joloye hefze aberoo.
> 
> In regards to that specific post, I was willingly over looking a few things to achieve my goal (hefze aberoo). I knew full well that those numbers were meaningless for a few different reasons, but I was overlooking them. For example, research papers are meaningless when it's not for practical means (i.e. when there's practically zero funding to take that research off the drawing board and bring it to the development stage). Not only there's no funding, these papers are meant to lift Iran's possessions in different indices and not much more (essentially for show). If you look at the rankings in detail, you can see which countries make the most use out of their research by actually funding the projects and putting them to use. Also, if a paper is deemed interesting enough, other scientists end up citing the paper and referring to it for their own endeavors. Iran is at the bottom for both of these criteria. Not having your papers cited by academia practically means that the research was either useless or elementary (basic), designed for no purpose other than having a published paper.
> 
> Again, I was fully aware of all that, but "hefze aberoo" was still important to me. This nonsense didn't make Denmark and Canada the countries that they are today. Cold hard facts and rolling up your sleeves do more in the long-term than a thousand posts on a pakistani message board claiming that Iran is this and that. North Korea does the same, look at the shape it's in. South Korea deals with facts and rationality, look at the shape it's in.




Mas'ale Hefze aberoo nist, mas'ale Irane ro be jelos, ta vaghti ke Irane ro be jelo vojud dare man dalili nadare azash bad begam. Hatta agar keshvaram gandide ham bud man azash jelo digaran bad nemigoftam hichmoghe ghorure mellim ro nemishkastam va aberoomo nemibordam.

---

@ResurgentIran
dadashe golam tu in jomle eshkale gerameri vojud nadare?

"Sorry if I did not mention Indians, Chinese and friends from other nations,Since I don't know many of them."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RazPaK said:


> I know you probably don't care, but just for reference, in Urdu it would be idhar.
> 
> And ast is equivalent to he.
> 
> Madar mareez ast.
> 
> Ummi or madar mareez he.


It's read n spelt as "hei" or "hai" not he..



MOHSENAM said:


> Mas'ale Hefze aberoo nist, mas'ale Irane ro be jelos, ta vaghti ke Irane ro be jelo vojud dare man dalili nadare azash bad begam. Hatta agar keshvaram gandide ham bud man azash jelo digaran bad nemigoftam hichmoghe ghorure mellim ro nemishkastam va aberoomo nemibordam.
> 
> ---
> 
> @ResurgentIran
> dadashe golam tu in jomle eshkale gerameri vojud nadare?
> 
> "Sorry if I did not mention Indians, Chinese and friends from other nations,Since I don't know many of them."


Hey dodo what's wrong with your map?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It's read n spelt as "hei" or "hai" not he..



I was trying to make it easier for the Iranians. 

They can't pronounce some of our words like we do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> Mas'ale Hefze aberoo nist, mas'ale Irane ro be jelos, ta vaghti ke Irane ro be jelo vojud dare man dalili nadare azash bad begam. Hatta agar keshvaram gandide ham bud man azash jelo digaran bad nemigoftam hichmoghe ghorure mellim ro nemishkastam va aberoomo nemibordam.


sangsar, bishtarin edam to donya, top 10 badtarin eghtesad to donya, hyperinflation, dictatorship, mandated official religion and religious laws, yeki az badtarin keshvara to donya vaseye zanha/minorities, isolation... 

Ro be roshd? To kodom khabo roya?


----------



## jammersat

Abii said:


> sangsar, bishtarin edam to donya, top 10 badtarin eghtesad to donya, hyperinflation, dictatorship, mandated official religion and religious laws, yeki az badtarin keshvara to donya vaseye zanha/minorities, isolation...
> 
> Ro be roshd? To kodom khabo roya?


halaa unghaddam bad nist , ma ke darim inja zendegi mikonim , hame khoshhalan , cherasho khodamam nemidunam , vali haminja ke man zendegi mikonam az vaghti doktor rohani umade sare kar dokhtar khoshgela hame umadan birun hame daran hal o hul mikonan gheir az man  dar kol unayi ke kharej nadidan khosh migzarunan inja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

@DESERT FIGHTER 

You know we can understand dari, because their accents our similar to ours, but with Iranians it's different. 

Their farsi is like so evolved and their accents are kind of gay(no disrespect to you @Abii).

In Dari we will say, 

Hal-e-shoma chitor aste?

But Iranians be like:
Saaaaaalaaaaaam Babaaaaaa,

Hal-e shomaaa chitoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


It's the accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RazPaK said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> You know we can understand dari, because their accents our similar to ours, but with Iranians it's different.
> 
> Their farsi is like so evolved and their accents are kind of gay(no disrespect to you @Abii).
> 
> In Dari we will say,
> 
> Hal-e-shoma chitor aste?
> 
> But Iranians be like:
> Saaaaaalaaaaaam Babaaaaaa,
> 
> Hal-e shomaaa chitoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?
> 
> 
> It's the accent.


Dude my aunt/uncle's wife is Iranian .. Iran borders my province .. I have visited Iran once..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RazPaK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude my aunt/uncle's wife is Iranian .. Iran borders my province .. I have visited Iran once..



I learned Iranian in Pakistan, and our teacher was actually Iranian. He taught us how to recite the poem, Chand Bezan Sitara. But when he would recite it, all of us punjabi kids would break out from laughter because of his accent. Then when we would recite it our teacher used to start laughing at our accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RazPaK said:


> I learned Iranian in Pakistan, and our teacher was actually Iranian. He taught us how to recite the poem, Chand Bezan Sitara. But when he would recite it, all of us punjabi kids would break out from laughter because of his accent. Then when we would recite it our teacher used to start laughing at our accent.


I studied Farsi aswell ... But only to get marks nothing more nothin less. 

It's much easier to learn n understand than arbi ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abii said:


> sangsar, bishtarin edam to donya, top 10 badtarin eghtesad to donya, hyperinflation, dictatorship, mandated official religion and religious laws, yeki az badtarin keshvara to donya vaseye zanha/minorities, isolation...
> 
> Ro be roshd? To kodom khabo roya?




aval az hame sangsar sali ye bare az tarafe nezam ham nist.ruzi chand nafar tu iran faghta bar asare tasadofat mimiran.edam be khatere mavade mokhadere, be khatere hamsaye budan ba keshvarie ke 80% mavade mokhadere donya ro tolid mikone.eghtesade tu donya ham ensafan kheyli khub kar kardan, bad az 8 sal jang ma 17 homin eghtesade donya hastim nemikham gholov konma amma tolide nakhales dakhelimun az axare keshvaraye europayi va... bishtare. hyperinflation be khatere tahrimas,ma bellakhare selahe atomi mikhaym va west dare be shedat zoor mige.

dictatorship ham 80% mardom nezam ro ghabul daran.

religion ham age nabud beyne afrade jame'ee mehro mahabbati vojud nadasht va har kasi be fekre khodesh bud.. amare jorm va jenayat ham bishtar mishad va...

zanha ham ke tu iran daran behatr az marda zendegi mikonam... age ye moghe shohare motad gireshun nayad zendegishun khube.hame chi tu iran khube, osul dare hala age islamic republic nabashe ke golestun nemishe!

in isolationi ke ma darim behtar az ine ke beyne keshvaraye mosalmun va hamsayamun va araba manfur beshim, ma bedune inke ye sarbaz keshvaraye digeye mosalmun dashte bashim darim unja ha ro control mikonim va harfemun tu keshvaraye mosalmun kheyli bord dare.


----------



## RazPaK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I studied Farsi aswell ... But only to get marks nothing more nothin less.
> 
> It's much easier to learn n understand than arbi ..



Dude that's why I took farsi. My gramps was like take Arabic, so you can understand Quran. I was going to take Arabic, but the older kids were like take farsi, it's easier. And it was true. I can still speak a little farsi, but arabic.......

Man arab language is hard for me. Their sounds come from the throat and nose and everything. It sounds like some primitive language. Dari is easier than Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hey dodo what's wrong with your map?


Nothing, we have just added Turkey and Pakistan to our Caliphate. Problem?








RazPaK said:


> Saaaaaalaaaaaam Babaaaaaa,
> Hal-e shomaaa chitoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?



You exaggerated it man, we don't say it like that!

it's more like: salam, halet chetore? or halet khube?
Not: Hal-e shomaaa chetoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii? that's sounds like a clown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Serpentine said:


> Nothing, we have just added Turkey and Pakistan to our Caliphate. Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You exaggerated it man, we don't say it like that!
> 
> it's more like: salam, halet chetore? or halet khube?
> Not: Hal-e shomaaa chetoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii? that's sounds like a clown



Oy yeah????


Please come to US, and meet some of our US Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> Nothing, we have just added Turkey and Pakistan to our Caliphate. Problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You exaggerated it man, we don't say it like that!
> 
> it's more like: salam, halet chetore? or halet khube?
> Not: Hal-e shomaaa chetoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii? that's sounds like a clown




How down to your Caliph Ali Khan The Magnificent ...



RazPaK said:


> Oy yeah????
> 
> 
> Please come to US, and meet some of our US Iranians.



The longest yard? The Adam Sandler movie? The Iranian convict is a fag.. He speaks like tht..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How down to your Caliph Ali Khan The Magnificent ...
> 
> 
> 
> The longest yard? The Adam Sandler movie? The Iranian convict is a fag.. He speaks like tht..



Never seen the movie. But Iranians here speak farsi in a very funny and stretched out manner. It's mostly the girls, and some suspect Iranian guys. 

When I was in NYC I met like 2 Iranians. But ever since I moved to Texas, there are mad Iranians everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

RazPaK said:


> Oy yeah????
> 
> Please come to US, and meet some of our US Iranians.


Maybe you have seen very rare persons who got their farsi mixed with english after living for many years in U.S. we don't extend the words like that, except in some special cases. don't you dare teaching me how farsi is spoken  


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How down to your Caliph Ali Khan The Magnificent ...



I am the self proclaimed Caliph, bow down fellows, bow down... 

@MOHSENAM

har chizio ke tuie net mibini be in sadegi bavar nakon. tasvire on mar faghat ye bakhshi az ye video hast ke kolesh vaghei nist asan. vali tuie on mostanad ye mard miad komake pesar bache va khodesh masalan tavasote mar koshte mishe.

Boy Attacked by Snake as Photographers Watch. Real or Hoax? | wafflesatnoon.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

@RazPaK 

In Iran u should learn Arabic from the age "9" and during your studies in school to age "18" Arabic is one of your lesson in school and u should learn Arabic and Quran. In Pakistan learning Quan is not neccesary?

Why Iranians are mad in US?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RazPaK said:


> Never seen the movie. But Iranians here speak farsi in a very funny and stretched out manner. It's mostly the girls, and some suspect Iranian guys.
> 
> When I was in NYC I met like 2 Iranians. But ever since I moved to Texas, there are mad Iranians everywhere.



The Arabs are funnier .. When they talk it's like deaf retards grumbling over candy .. Al hawala sharmuta ... Alhalahal.. Ibn sharmuta .. Haihainai..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The Arabs are funnier .. When they talk it's like dead retards grumbling over candy .. Al hawala sharmuta ... Alhalahal.. Ibn sharmuta .. Haihainai..




Urdo for us is funny. Nehi nehi nehi nehi ...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MOHSENAM said:


> @RazPaK
> 
> In Iran u should learn Arabic from the age "9" and during your studies in school to age "18" Arabic is one of your lesson in school and u should learn Arabic and Quran. In Pakistan learning Quan is not neccesary?
> 
> Why Iranians are mad in US?



Yeah we have Arabic subject .. Included in Islamic studies .. Fk even in L L B..



MOHSENAM said:


> Urdo for us is funny. Nehi nehi nehi nehi ...


It's not even our mother tongue .. N honestly I ain't a big fan of it either..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

MOHSENAM said:


> Urdo for us is funny. Nehi nehi nehi nehi ...



That means no no no no.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MOHSENAM said:


> Urdo for us is funny. Nehi nehi nehi nehi ...



Nahin 'means no..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Serpentine said:


> Maybe you have seen very rare persons who got their farsi mixed with english after living for many years in U.S. we don't extend the words like that, except in some special cases. don't you dare teaching me how farsi is spoken
> 
> 
> I am the self proclaimed Caliph, bow down fellows, bow down...
> 
> @MOHSENAM
> 
> har chizio ke tuie net mibini be in sadegi bavar nakon. tasvire on mar faghat ye bakhshi az ye video hast ke kolesh vaghei nist asan. vali tuie on mostanad ye mard miad komake pesar bache va khodesh masalan tavasote mar koshte mishe.
> 
> Boy Attacked by Snake as Photographers Watch. Real or Hoax? | wafflesatnoon.com



Brother, come to US and meet with the Iranian people here. They speak very funny Dari, Farsi language. Hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nahin 'means no..




Urdo language is fun for us.

@RazPaK 

baba to che juri farsi harf mizani


----------



## RazPaK

MOHSENAM said:


> @RazPaK
> 
> In Iran u should learn Arabic from the age "9" and during your studies in school to age "18" Arabic is one of your lesson in school and u should learn Arabic and Quran. In Pakistan learning Quan is not neccesary?
> 
> Why Iranians are mad in US?



It depends entirely on what kind of school you are in. Whether it is government school or private. For religious ilm we go to madrassa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MOHSENAM said:


> Urdo language is fun for us.



Only 8-10% Pakistanis are Urdu speakers.. migrants from Northern India..

Khuda hafiz baby jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

RazPaK said:


> It depends entirely on what kind of school you are in. Whether is is government school or private. For religious ilm we go to madrassa.




Is Arabic learning necessary in goverment school?


----------



## RazPaK

MOHSENAM said:


> Urdo language is fun for us.
> 
> @RazPaK
> 
> baba to che juri farsi harf mizani



I never took advanced class for farsi, so I'm sorry to disappoint you Mohesen.

What does juri, harf, and mizani mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only 8-10% Pakistanis are Urdu speakers.. migrants from Northern India..
> 
> Khuda hafiz baby jan.




What is your official language? Panjabi or Pashtu?

Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

MOHSENAM said:


> Is Arabic learning necessary in goverment school?



@DESERT FIGHTER is Arabic language course necessary these days in government school?


----------



## MOHSENAM

RazPaK said:


> I never took advanced class for for farsi, so I'm sorry to disappoint you Mohesen.
> 
> What does juri, harf, and mizani mean?




That mean how could u write 2 lines fluent Farsi? 



RazPaK said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER is Arabic language course necessary these days in government school?




Well u dont know?

Araboic is one our lessons in Iran,Like math and Physics...


----------



## RazPaK

MOHSENAM said:


> That mean how could u write 2 lines fluent Farsi?



It's been over 20 years since I took my farsi class. I am not fluent in farsi. I know some words and phrases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

RazPaK said:


> It's been over 20 years since I took my farsi class. I am not fluent in farsi. I know some words and phrases.




How old are u?


----------



## RazPaK

MOHSENAM said:


> That mean how could u write 2 lines fluent Farsi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well u dont know?
> 
> Araboic is one our lessons in Iran,Like math and Physics...



It has been a long time. I am living in America for a while now, my friend.



MOHSENAM said:


> How old are u?


26


----------



## MOHSENAM

RazPaK said:


> It has been a long time. I am living in America for a while now, my friend.
> 
> 
> 26




Ok mate.


----------



## RazPaK

MOHSENAM said:


> Ok mate.



How old are you Mohesen?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MOHSENAM said:


> What is your official language? Panjabi or Pashtu?
> 
> Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Urdu is the national language as it is understood by everybody.. And Pakistan isn't just punjabi or Pashtu .. Over 56 languages are spoken in Pakistan .. For ex: Shina,Balti,brushaski,koshur,hindku,photohari,Kashmiri,Baluchi,seriki,Sindhi,Dari,Farsi,Tajiki,kafirkstani,kohsari etc etc.



RazPaK said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER is Arabic language course necessary these days in government school?


No.. But Islamic studies is.. I'm doing Llb n still had to study tht language in the first year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Urdu is the national language as it is understood by everybody.. And Pakistan isn't just punjabi or Pashtu .. Over 56 languages are spoken in Pakistan .. For ex: Shina,Balti,brushaski,koshur,hindku,photohari,Kashmiri,Baluchi,seriki,Sindhi,Dari,Farsi,Tajiki,kafirkstani,kohsari etc etc.
> 
> 
> No.. But Islamic studies is.. I'm doing Llb n still had to study tht language in the first year.




LIb is islamic studings? U should learn Arabic in the first year?

How much does speak Farsi in Pakesitan by percent?


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Urdu is the national language as it is understood by everybody.. And Pakistan isn't just punjabi or Pashtu .. Over 56 languages are spoken in Pakistan .. For ex: Shina,Balti,brushaski,koshur,hindku,photohari,Kashmiri,Baluchi,seriki,Sindhi,Dari,Farsi,Tajiki,kafirkstani,kohsari etc etc.
> 
> 
> No.. But Islamic studies is.. I'm doing Llb n still had to study tht language in the first year.


من مردم پاکستان را دوست دارم

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MOHSENAM said:


> LIb is islamic studings? U should learn Arabic in the first year?
> 
> How much does speak Farsi in Pakesitan by percent?


Yes we have sharia laws .. In reality it's just bs.. Arabic poems,songs,sentences,translations of stories,Hadiths n Quranic verses.. 



haman10 said:


> من مردم پاکستان را دوست دارم


Tashakur Bradar jan.. (Don't know how to spell in English)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes we have sharia laws .. In reality it's just bs.. Arabic poems,songs,sentences,translations of stories,Hadiths n Quranic verses..




Well why do use thum down?

So u are much religious person?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MOHSENAM said:


> LIb is islamic studings? U should learn Arabic in the first year?
> 
> How much does speak Farsi in Pakesitan by percent?


A few million Farsi speakers..



MOHSENAM said:


> Well why do use thum down?
> 
> So u are much religious person?


Bcoz I don't like Arabic .. I'm religious in a sense but no I Dnt pray much .. If thts what you are asking..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A few million Farsi speakers..
> 
> 
> Bcoz I don't like Arabic .. I'm religious in a sense but no I Dnt pray much .. If thts what you are asking..




Good, so u like religion and are learning about it.

I did not like Arabic in my teenage age, but I like Arabic now. It is a sweet language specially when I read Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MOHSENAM said:


> Good, so u like religion and are learning about it.
> 
> I did not like Arabic in my teenage age too, but I like Arabic now. It is a sweet language specially when u read Quran.



No I don't like Arabic .. I only studied it bcoz I had too .. Tht is why I chose Farsi for my graduation instead of Arabic .. N no my friend I'm not a teenager .. Il be 24 very soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A few million Farsi speakers..
> 
> 
> Bcoz I don't like Arabic .. I'm religious in a sense but no *I Dnt pray much* .. If thts what you are asking..



Sharam te Khuda da kaauf kar Balucha.

Namaz paray ya kaar yaar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No I don't like Arabic .. I only studied it bcoz I had too .. Tht is why I chose Farsi for my graduation instead of Arabic .. N no my friend I'm not a teenager .. Il be 24 very soon..




I know! I said I myself did like Arabic in past years at school (teen ages) but now I like it.

In your madrasa if u dont want to learn Arabic u can learn Farsi instead?


----------



## Gilamard

MOHSENAM said:


> Good, so u like religion and are learning about it.
> 
> I did not like Arabic in my teenage age, but I like Arabic now. *It is a sweet language* specially when I read Quran.



lol you must be kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Gilamard said:


> lol you must be kidding




Chera ke na. It is Quran language.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MOHSENAM said:


> I know. I said I myself did like Arabic in past years but I like it!
> 
> And I know u said dont like Arabic but I like.
> 
> In your madrasa if u dont want to learn Arabic u can learn Farsi instead?


 Didn't go to a madressah.. In school we have to study Islamic studies .. Which contains Quranic verses n Hadiths of the Prophet SAW... It is a comp subject for muslim students... In graduation we have to take choice to study either Arabic or Farsi .. Apart from other subjects like English literature,statistics,economics n so on .. I did a bachelor of arts .. So yes instead of Arabic I chose Farsi .. Bcoz it's easy n bcoz the words are similar..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Gilamard said:


> lol you must be kidding




I respect Arabic for being the language of Muslims, but personally, It is a rough language. Nasal and throat sounds are needed. I personally hated learning Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Didn't go to a madressah.. In school we have to study Islamic studies .. Which contains Quranic verses n Hadiths of the Prophet SAW... It is a comp subject for muslim students... In graduation we have to take choice to study either Arabic or Farsi .. Apart from other subjects like English literature,statistics,economics n so on .. *I did a bachelor of arts* .. So yes instead of Arabic I chose Farsi .. Bcoz it's easy n bcoz the words are similar..



Haha na kar? Yeeh kya?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> Haha na kar? Yeeh kya?




Why did u that? 
From when?
Did I translated correctly?


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> What the action did u do! or Why did u that?
> From when?
> Did I translated correctly?



More or less, yes.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> Haha na kar? Yeeh kya?


Yup .. Did my fsc,applied for the army .. Got into an accident ... Did CAT.... An me BA in economics etc... Enrolled for commercial piloting liscense (still doing it).. N also studying law..


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> More or less, yes.





HAHA I can understand what u guys say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MOHSENAM said:


> What the action did u do! or Why did u that?
> From when?
> Did I translated correctly?


Na kar (don't say).. Yeh kya(what's this)..



@Informant
Even got selected for mbbs .. But bailed .. Never liked med..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Khudahfiz guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Na kar (don't say).. Yeh kya(what's this)..
> 
> 
> 
> @Informant
> Even got selected for mbbs .. But bailed .. Never liked med..



I hope we can teach these Iranians our language so they can laugh when we insult Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Gilamard said:


> lol you must be kidding



Arabic is a sweet language. I don't know about the "Quran" but I love listening to Nancy Ajram! I can't stop saying habibi habibi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Na kar (don't say).. Yeh kya(what's this)..
> 
> 
> 
> @Informant
> Even got selected for mbbs .. But bailed .. Never liked med..



Med? Mama Computer Science kar barda note hai. Straight outta college you are on 50k easy. Fresh grads.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> Med? Mama Computer Science kar barda note hai. Straight outta college you are on 50k easy. Fresh grads.



Never wanted to be a doc .. My doc uncles were forcing me to go for it .. Got admission in Nishtar med col,Multan .. Didn't go .. By than I had applied for the 123rd LC .. Got into a car crash n got screwed so there went the army dream.. Father asked me to go abroad .. I did only to come back after 2 months..

Came back did tht accountancy shit n Bach .. Didn't like it .. Enrolled for CPL .. n law (easy).. Both of which will complete by 2015.. Although will have to get 250 hrs at a bigger plane to join an airline.. Anyways .. Fuk tht .. Lol


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Never wanted to be a doc .. My doc uncles were forcing me to go for it .. Got admission in Nishtar med col,Multan .. Didn't go .. By than I had applied for the 123rd LC .. Got into a car crash n got screwed so there went the army dream.. Father asked me to go abroad .. I did only to come back after 2 months..
> 
> Came back did tht accountancy shit n Bach .. Didn't like it .. Enrolled for CPL .. n law (easy).. Both of which will complete by 2015.. Although will have to get 250 hrs at a bigger plane to join an airline.. Anyways .. Fuk tht .. Lol



Oh teriii tikk ja aik jaga!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

iranigirl2 said:


> Arabic is a sweet language. I don't know about the "Quran" but I love listening to Nancy Ajram! I can't stop saying habibi habibi


cute avatar sis


----------



## MOHSENAM

RazPaK said:


> Are you keeping Roza?




Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Informant said:


> Haha na kar? Yeeh kya?


nahi 

i donno what u said , but i hate u so ... i love trolling the shyte out of your dumb a$$


----------



## Informant

haman10 said:


> nahi
> 
> i donno what u said , but i hate u so ... i love trolling the shyte out of your dumb a$$



I dont have the time to hate you.


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> cute avatar sis




We have a political sis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

iranigirl2 said:


> Arabic is a sweet language. I don't know about the "Quran" but I love listening to Nancy Ajram! I can't stop saying habibi habibi



cool story, bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Gilamard said:


> cool story, bro




Sis


----------



## Abii

Gilamard said:


> lol you must be kidding


6 dongesh arabe in bashar, inke zaboone arabiro doost dare surprise nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Informant said:


> I dont have the time to hate you.


cause you're busy cleaning up strangers toilets and wiping their child's a$$ 

i totally understand


----------



## INDIC

Informant said:


> Oh teriii tikk ja aik jaga!



What kind of language is that.


----------



## Informant

INDIC said:


> What kind of language is that.



Urdu, Punjabi mix.



haman10 said:


> cause you're busy cleaning up strangers toilets and wiping their child's a$$
> 
> i totally understand



How old are you? 12?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Sarah


----------



## Burger Boy

I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can buy clothes like an Ayatollah.

Like the Robe and the Turban......a link would help.

or at the very least....._could you tell me what the turban and robe are called_ so I can find it myself

The reason I wanted it was I wanted to troll/play a joke on my Farsi teacher.

She's this middle-aged lady from Iran who immigrated to US after 1979. Like most Iranian-Americans she romanticizes the Pahlavi era and disdains the Islamic Republic.

Not that I like the Islamic Republic myself, but I think this would be a hilarious joke to play on her on the first day of class.

I was thinking of combining the robe and turban with a mask of some sort, probably either a guy fawkes mask or a skull mask.

I just imagine the look on her face when if I walked into class dressed up like an ayatollah. 

Even better if I could play this on a boombox along with it :


----------



## New

@every body
Hey guys, any body trying to invest his money?
I'll grant a 300% return in less than 2 or 3 years.
trust me guys
I have seen the results in the last 5 years and my professionalism is insisting on this chance, and frankly guys, I trust my six sense in tracking great chances.
Just follow the lines:
there is a new small town being founded near Shiraz for some years now called Sadra, that you can find lands and even apartments (I insist on buying land) with very very reasonable prices.
But I am gonna tell you this situation is a gold mine.
Here I am gonna mention some of it's facilities would be on line in less than 4 or 5 years from now,
The price of the lands have experienced some huge growth in the previous years (from 8 to even 20 times)
And I will grant you such a growth for the coming 3 or 4 years too.
Some of the facilities of the mentioned region:
Metro to be operational in the next 2 years.
The biggest Iranian trading complex in less than 3 years (completely) Persian Gulf Complex > صفحه اول
Shiraz- Isfahan new highway to cross this area.
Train station already operational.
Many many luxury hotels and restaurants.
And put these all aside and just focus on this last but not the least one: (the last six would be in Sadra city)
*با تکمیل و اجرای این طرح ها، شیراز به قطب پزشکی منطقه تبدیل می شود*
۱ – بیمارستان جدید ۷۵۰ تخت خوابی نمازی
*۲ – بزرگ‌ترین بیمارستان تخصصی سرطان جنوب کشور با ۳۰۰ تخت خواب*
*۳ – بیمارستان ۱۰۰ تخت خوابی سوانح و سوختگی امیرالمومنین، بزرگ‌ترین در خاورمیانه:*
*۴ – بیمارستان ۳۱۳ تخت خوابی خاتم الانبیا*
*۵ – بیمارستان ۲۵۰ تخت خوابی اعصاب و روان*
*۶ – بیمارستان پیند اعضای بوعلی سینا، بزرگ‌ترین در خاورمیانه:*
*۷ – شهر سلامت شیراز: ساخت این پروژه بزرگ، سرانجام چندی پیش آغاز شد و مشخصات آن بدین شهر است:*
http://eshiraz.ir/shirazshcc​
*

*
*شهر سلامت شیراز*

*

*
*شهر سلامت شیراز*

*

*
*شهر سلامت شیراز*

*

*
*شهر سلامت شیراز*

*

*
*شهر سلامت شیراز*
​From those mentioned above the last six would be in this Sadra city guys.
My contribution for Iranian PDF users.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@rmi5 number 31 is @787B

Manam az militant atheist ghadimi taram bezar 9homi. 

Another member is @ya hosein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> @rmi5 number 31 is @787B
> 
> Manam az militant atheist ghadimi taram bezar 9homi.
> 
> Another member is @ya hosein


Thanks, I updated the list. BTW, there is no meaning in the order of the names in the list, except for the first person 
Just a couple of guys in the list are sorted by their number of posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Thanks, I updated the list. BTW, there is no meaning in the order of the names in the list, except for the first person
> Just a couple of guys in the list are sorted by their number of posts




@TimeOwner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> @TimeOwner


Thanks, corrected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abii said:


> 6 dongesh arabe in bashar, inke zaboone arabiro doost dare surprise nist.




Arabi zabane Quran hast, vase hamin dusesh daram. va menhaye inke zabune sakhti baraye yad gereftan va talafoz kardan hast zabane ghashangie va ahange shirini dare.


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Arabi zabane Quran hast, vase hamin dusesh daram. va menhaye inke zabune sakhti baraye yad gereftan va talafoz kardan hast zabane ghashangi hast va ahange shirini dare.


Bahs e mazhabish be kenaar, vali arabi bishtar shirinish dar had e zabaan e orangutan hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Bahs e mazhabish be kenaar, vali arabi bishtar shirinish dar had e zabaan e orangutan hast




Man menhaye Quran be ahangaye arabi ham alaghe daram 
Albate az in arabiyi ke in araba kuche bazari sobat mikonan badam miad...
Arabi ham ye zabunie mesle tuki, bazia momkene badeshun biad bazia momkene khosheshun biad. tu Iran axare ham kelasiam va az jomle khodam az yad gerefane zabane arabi badeshun miomad va engilisi ro ba kelas tar midunestan.

Man agar az arabi khosham miad faghat be khatere Qurane, hala menhaye inke sot va lahne ghashangi ham dare.

#27= @Nomad16

--

@Serpentine

Lotfan ye PM bara man baz kon.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@S00R3NA

Agha s000r3na un video darbareye sanaye nezamie Iran ro ke post kardam didi?


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Bahs e mazhabish be kenaar, vali arabi bishtar shirinish dar had e zabaan e orangutan hast





MOHSENAM said:


> Axe hitlaer moshkeli nadare? alan har ki miad mige Irania az genocide yahudia hemyat mikonan...


tooye comment haye bad dar moredesh tozih dadim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine 
aziz jaan lotfan oun aks shafagh ru ke taze montasher shode post nakon

bebinim chiye dobare zaye nashim


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> @S00R3NA
> 
> Agha s000r3na un video darbareye sanaye nezamie Iran ro ke post kardam didi?



I'll watch that soon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> I'll watch that soon .




arzeshe didan dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine
> aziz jaan lotfan oun aks shafagh ru ke taze montasher shode post nakon
> 
> bebinim chiye dobare zaye nashim



kodum aks ro migi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> @New un ax ro lorfan edit va hazf kon.


aziz zire axe hitler tooye oon photo axe Pm israel hast ke photoshop shode dobare negahesh kon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> kodum aks ro migi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Serpentine

mishe ye pm baz koni.




Umair Nawaz said:


> @MOHSENAM share that news again here abt iran taking out american spy satellite a few months ago that u shared in iran chill thread.




Iranian mates, Please find this video.


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


>


In aks koja hast asan?

havapeimae be nazar jadid miad, hamchin chizi nadarim ma tuie nitu havaiemun.

on samte chapia, sefida, pahpadan? kheili bozrgan. shabihe mosafer bari ham nistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> In aks koja hast asan?
> 
> havapeimae be nazar jadid miad, hamchin chizi nadarim ma tuie nitu havaiemun.
> 
> on samte chapia, sefida, pahpadan? kheili bozrgan. shabihe mosafer bari ham nistan


fekr konam ke F-14 hast. baalesh be Su 24, 25 va F-4,F-5 nemikhore basheh. albatteh tashkhisesh sakhteh. vali shabih e Su-27 ham hast, ke ghaaedatan Iran nabaayad dashteh basheh.
Are, fekr konam oun sefid ha ham pahbad hastand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> In aks koja hast asan?
> havapeimae be nazar jadid miad, hamchin chizi nadarim ma tuie nitu havaiemun.
> on samte chapia, sefida, pahpadan? kheili bozrgan. shabihe mosafer bari ham nistan





rmi5 said:


> fekr konam ke F-14 hast. baalesh be Su 24, 25 va F-4,F-5 nemikhore basheh. albatteh tashkhisesh sakhteh. vali shabih e Su-27 ham hast, ke ghaaedatan Iran nabaayad dashteh basheh.
> Are, fekr konam oun sefid ha ham pahbad hastand


too military.ir dar moredesh kamel tozih dade shode .

aks marboot be yek shafagh hast (nasle jadid projeye M-ATF ) .

albate andaze giri hash bar asas oon 2 ta F-14 bala sareshoon hast .

2 ta havapeymaye sefid ham fokker100 hastan .

@rmi5 @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> In aks koja hast asan?
> 
> havapeimae be nazar jadid miad, hamchin chizi nadarim ma tuie nitu havaiemun.
> 
> on samte chapia, sefida, pahpadan? kheili bozrgan. shabihe mosafer bari ham nistan



اون 2 تای بالا به نظر میاد تامکت هست .

اون پایینی فکر کنم سوخو 27 یا میگ 29 باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> too military.ir dar moredesh kamel tozih dade shode .
> 
> aks marboot be yek shafagh hast (nasle jadid projeye M-ATF ) .
> 
> albate andaze giri hash bar asas oon 2 ta F-14 bala sareshoon hast .
> 
> 2 ta havapeymaye sefid ham fokker100 hastan .


Ahaan, man fekr kardam manzouret oun 2 ta F-14 ha hast. alaan motevajjeh shodam ke yek havaapeymaaye kouchoulou mouchoulou ham oun paayin ha hast !!! bezaar fekr konam bebinam in yeki chi hast ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> fekr konam ke F-14 hast. baalesh be Su 24, 25 va F-4,F-5 nemikhore basheh. albatteh tashkhisesh sakhteh. vali shabih e Su-27 ham hast, ke ghaaedatan Iran nabaayad dashteh basheh.
> Are, fekr konam oun sefid ha ham pahbad hastand



On 2 ta balaie ha F-14 hastand, vali inke ba flesh behesh eshare shode aslan shabihe F-14 nist. kamelan tuie tasvir moshakhase ke tulesh az on 2ta balaie ha kamtare, arze balash ham bishtar hast, damaghash ham ke aslan F-14 nist.






Yechiz tu maye haie hamin shafagh hast, shaiad ham faghat ye maket bashe, malum nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ahaan, man fekr kardam manzouret oun 2 ta F-14 ha hast. alaan motevajjeh shodam ke yek havaapeymaaye kouchoulou mouchoulou ham oun paayin ha hast !!! bezaar fekr konam bebinam in yeki chi hast ....




be andaze ke nist :|



S00R3NA said:


> اون پایینی فکر کنم سوخو 27 یا میگ 29 باشه


bar asas andaze hich kodoom nist .

ya shafagh ya mocket ya M-ATF , az een 3 halat kharej nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> bar asas andaze hich kodoom nist .
> ya shafagh ya mocket ya M-ATF , az een 3 halat kharej nist


linke topickesh ro tuie site military lotfan baram pm kon. tnx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> linke topickesh ro tuie site military lotfan baram pm kon. tnx


sure 

adame ba savad kam nist oon ja , nemidoonam een chiza ru az koja peyda mikonan


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 nakoneh Qaher basheh?  Ageh basheh ke Soheil tou kounesh arousi migireh. 

Fekr konam yek chizi shabih be Mig 29 hast. be shafagh nemikhore basheh, chon jaayi ke baal be badanayeh ye shafagh vasl misheh, ye kam bar aamadegi daareh va topol tar hast !!!


----------



## MOHSENAM

Pakistania kheyli jaleban dolateshun dare az arabestan hame jure hemayat mikone, va vase ye zare dollar beheshun hame chi mide va har selahi mifrushe, unvaght ede'ashunam mishe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> On 2 ta balaie ha F-14 hastand, vali inke ba flesh behesh eshare shode aslan shabihe F-14 nist. kamelan tuie tasvir moshakhase ke tulesh az on 2ta balaie ha kamtare, arze balash ham bishtar hast, damaghash ham ke aslan F-14 nist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yechiz tu maye haie hamin shafagh hast, shaiad ham faghat ye maket bashe, malum nist.


fekr konam mig 29 hast 



haman10 said:


> be andaze ke nist :|
> 
> 
> bar asas andaze hich kodoom nist .
> 
> ya shafagh ya mocket ya M-ATF , az een 3 halat kharej nist



 Are khob, vali havapeyma baayad hamchin mardouneh va bozorg basheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Domesh ke be surate V hast va ehtemalan shafaghe.hala ya bara gul zadane amirkayi hast ya be ehtemale qavi dare test haye parvazish ro anjam mide.

Un sefida ham Y-12 hastand ke tu mehr abad faravune...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Fekr konam yek chizi shabih be Mig 29


na koohik tare 


rmi5 said:


> be shafagh nemikhore basheh, chon jaayi ke baal be badanayeh ye shafagh vasl misheh, ye kam bar aamadegi daareh va topol tar hast



az bala een chizash maloom nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 raasti oun sefid ha ra man daghigh nemidounam, chon man kollan shenaakhti az mosaferbari ha nadaaram 
Albatteh, alaan ke deghghat kardam, pahpad nistand, chon jaaye engine hashoun moshakhkhad hast rouye baal, ke mesle in mosaferi va cargo ha hast. @Serpentine man ra be eshtebaah andaakht

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 @kollang @Serpentine

jaleb injast , tebgh ghol haee ke dadan , sale 2015-2016 har do (shafagh va ghaher) unveil mishan :|

albate , khodetoon midoonin ke ghole ina be dard laye jerz mikhore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na koohik tare
> 
> 
> az bala een chizash maloom nist



Are, manozouram in hast ke oun ta rob' e daayereh ye kenaar e ettesaal e baal be badaneh ra zaheran nadaareh. 
be mig-29 ham shabih hast:







haman10 said:


> @rmi5 @kollang @Serpentine
> 
> jaleb injast , tebgh ghol haee ke dadan , sale 2015-2016 har do (shafagh va ghaher) unveil mishan :|
> 
> albate , khodetoon midoonin ke ghole ina be dard laye jerz mikhore


khob pas ta 20,016 aamaadeh misheh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> hob pas ta 20,016 aamaadeh misheh




 khoda nakone 

albate age een chizi ke goftan dorost bashe (yan bar asas barname 2015-16 unveil beshe) alan dige moghe test haye parvazi hastesh .

va een havapeyma be tore 100% hamoon shafagh hast .

ama nemishe be harfe een ha etemad kard moteasefane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> khoda nakone
> 
> albate age een chizi ke goftan dorost bashe (yan bar asas barname 2015-16 unveil beshe) alan dige moghe test haye parvazi hastesh .
> 
> va een havapeyma be tore 100% hamoon shafagh hast .
> 
> ama nemishe be harfe een ha etemad kard moteasefane



hamchin ham motma'en nabaash ke shafagh basheh ha. Mig-29 ham momkene basheh. yaadet basheh ke M-ATF va shafagh va inhaa, hameh az tarh haye Mig estefaadeh kardand, va tarh hashoun ta had e khoubi be ham shabih hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> hamchin ham motma'en nabaash ke shafagh basheh ha. Mig-29 ham momkene basheh. yaadet basheh ke M-ATF va shafagh va inhaa, hameh az tarh haye Mig estefaadeh kardand, va tarh hashoun ta had e khoubi be ham shabih hast


na azizam .

andazeye havapeyma ru ba yekseri software ke makhsoos een kar hast dar avordan (shoma mohandesa sar dar miarid :| ma ke nafahmidim ina chi kar mikonan) . age beri military shahabsagheb tozih dade .

een havapeyma az mig-29 koochik tare 

albate moteasefane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@dustan 
Be nazaretun 2 motorast?

@rmi5 
In havapeyma domesh v shekle va ba dome mig-29 fargh dare.


Chand ta nokte:1- range badanash be range Rq-170 e vatani nazdike.2- tarrahiye risheye balesh ba shafagh va matf fargh dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 @kollang @Serpentine
> 
> jaleb injast , tebgh ghol haee ke dadan , sale 2015-2016 har do (shafagh va ghaher) unveil mishan :|
> 
> albate , khodetoon midoonin ke ghole ina be dard laye jerz mikhore




Hala shayad ham shod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> na azizam .
> 
> andazeye havapeyma ru ba yekseri software ke makhsoos een kar hast dar avordan (shoma mohandesa sar dar miarid :| ma ke nafahmidim ina chi kar mikonan) . age beri military shahabsagheb tozih dade .
> 
> een havapeyma az mig-29 koochik tare
> 
> albate moteasefane



sizesh baraaye arousak ha khoub hast   Shaayad ham shafagh basheh  Albatteh man miliary.ir naraftam, vali be andaazeh giri haye shahabsagheb etminaani nist!!! hamisheh 10 baar nazaresh ra avaz mikoneh va yek adad e jadid migeh!!! bezaar 1 hafteh begzareh, ba'desh boro adad e nahaayi ke mideh ra bekhoun !!!
andazeh girish albatte kaar e sakhti nist. yek seri software ha ke in kaar ra anjam midan 



kollang said:


> @dustan
> Be nazaretun 2 motorast?
> 
> @rmi5
> In havapeyma domesh v shekle va ba dome mig-29 fargh dare.
> 
> 
> Chand ta nokte:1- range badanash be range Rq-170 e vatani nazdike.2- tarrahiye risheye balesh ba shafagh va matf fargh dare.



albatteh domesh tou tasvir dorost nayoftaadeh, vali shaayad shoma dorost migi. vali fekr konam 2 motor e hast, ke inesh ham be mig-29 mikhoreh va na shafagh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> bezaar 1 hafteh begzareh, ba'desh boro adad e nahaayi ke mideh ra bekhoun !!!


are vase hamin goftam ke felan serpi post nakone .

mikhaam hame chi maloom she dobare mazhake nashim 

age shafagh bashe ke kheyli khoobe  

chon midooni ke mahal sakht va tarahi esfehan hast va chon een aks male tehrane == > yani shafagh FULLY OPERATIONAL shode .

ke een khabar vaghean nirooye havaee ru tekoon mide (dalilesh ru khodet midooni  )




kollang said:


> Be nazaretun 2 motorast?


aslan nemishe nazar dad dadash



rmi5 said:


> shafagh


shafagh ham noskheye 2 motore dare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> shafagh ham noskheye 2 motore dare


be nazar 2 motor e miyaad, chon vasatesh ye kam pahn tar hast ke ehtemaalan baraaye in hast ke 2 motor jaa beshand. vali ghezavatesh sakht hast 



haman10 said:


> shafagh ham noskheye 2 motore dare



Nemidounam, oun blue print hayi ke hast, shabih e yek 1 motor e hast, vali hamchenaan tashkhis e tasvir sakht hast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> be nazar 2 motor e miyaad, chon vasatesh ye kam pahn tar hast ke ehtemaalan baraaye in hast ke 2 motor jaa beshand. vali ghezavatesh sakht hast
> 
> 
> 
> Nemidounam, oun blue print hayi ke hast, shabih e yek 1 motor e hast, vali hamchenaan tashkhis e tasvir sakht hast ...


ye nokte dige ke man taze fahmidam !!

midoonesti ke ghaher projeye vezarate defa hast va shafagh + azarakhsh (ghadimi na azarakhs jadid) projeye nirooye havee ?

 

har rooz adam ye chiz jadid mifahme 

kash open tar bood hame chi  tooye projeye azarakhsh , ham-daneshgahi haye shoma ham gooya sherkat daran (bache haye sharif)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> When the bass kicks in @ 1:50 it's pure orgasm.


After coming home and listening both one in 15/30 volume i think...





This one has better bass.... other one has a different sound near the bass that i didn't liked. 



Abii said:


> W&W is awesome btw.
> 
> One of my all time favorite tracks:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod Edit*
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Dedicated to all the Tabrizis. Super upbeat track.



Hımmm, i think. I'm a bass guy. 

I like dubstep like these ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ye nokte dige ke man taze fahmidam !!
> 
> midoonesti ke ghaher projeye vezarate defa hast va shafagh + azarakhsh (ghadimi na azarakhs jadid) projeye nirooye havee ?
> 
> 
> 
> har rooz adam ye chiz jadid mifahme
> 
> kash open tar bood hame chi  tooye projeye azarakhsh , ham-daneshgahi haye shoma ham gooya sherkat daran (bache haye sharif)



Lol, dar mored e ba'zi az oun proje ha, man be dalaayeli, yek chiz haye dige ham midounam ke shoma ha nemidounid  vali lo nemidam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> vali lo nemidam




WTF ? az doostat tooye proje hastan ?

jan khodet hade aghal begoo een chiz haye ke shenide dar che mored va aya cool hastan ya na ? 

pls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> WTF ? az doostat tooye proje hastan ?
> 
> jan khodet hade aghal begoo een chiz haye ke shenide dar che mored va aya cool hastan ya na ?
> 
> pls



Ageh har chizi ke midounestam ra migoftam ke esmam ra be jaaye rmi5 mizashtam @SOHEIL  jk bro
kollan feshar be khodet nayaar aziz, az man ettelaa'aat dar nemiyaad, ageh chizi ham begam, yeki dar miyoun dorost va ghalat migam ke badtar gij beshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ageh har chizi ke midounestam ra migoftam ke esmam ra be jaaye rmi5 mizashtam




hala az shookhi gozashte soheil vaghean etelaatesh khoobe (kheyli khoob) man een mozo ru vaghti motevageh shodam ke yek seri etela'at dar mored space agency dad .




rmi5 said:


> kollan feshar be khodet nayaar aziz, az man ettelaa'aat dar nemiyaad, ageh chizi ham begam, yeki dar miyoun dorost va ghalat migam ke badtar gij beshi




ok , man etefaghan az een mozo khoshhalam . shayad dorost nabashe ke tooye forum be een tablo ie dar mored een chiza sohbat beshe .

you're doing the right thing bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hala az shookhi gozashte soheil vaghean etelaatesh khoobe (kheyli khoob) man een mozo ru vaghti motevageh shodam ke yek seri etela'at dar mored space agency dad .
> 
> 
> 
> ok , man etefaghan az een mozo khoshhalam . shayad dorost nabashe ke tooye forum be een tablo ie dar mored een chiza sohbat beshe .
> 
> you're doing the right thing bro



Soheil ham bachche ye khoubi hast, iraadesh in hast ke tormoz nadaareh va yek seri chiz ha ke confirmed shodeh nist ra migeh. mesle hamoun ghaziye ye aks e Qaher touye band e foroudgah ke ba'dan yek majalleh ye havaayi, dastesh andaakht. ghashang yaadameh ke behesh n baar goftam ke thread baraash baaz nakon, vali harf goush nakard va akhar sar ham ... 
Shoma ham ta ma'loum nashodeh ke in aks chi hast, va hattaa ageh chiz e be dard bekhori hast, aayaa bahs e hefaazatish ejaaze mideh, chizi ra nagou

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10 in proje azarakhsh ke migi kodume? onio migi ke ghable saeghe sakhtan ya yeki digast?

@rmi5 

migam shoma ba dr vosoughi dars dashti tu sharif? che juriast?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @haman10 in proje azarakhsh ke migi kodume? onio migi ke ghable saeghe sakhtan ya yeki digast?


na azizam , een dota proje ba ham kheyli fargh daran 

een azarakhsh aslan rabti be F-5 nadare va yek projeye light fighter jadid hast


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> @haman10 in proje azarakhsh ke migi kodume? onio migi ke ghable saeghe sakhtan ya yeki digast?
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> migam shoma ba dr vosoughi dars dashti tu sharif? che juriast?



"Vosoughi vahdat" ke kheyli aadam e khoubiyeh. shaayad kheyli az nazar e savaad aadam e khafani nabaasheh, vali vaghean har kaari ke az dastesh bar biyaad, baraaye daneshjou ha anjam mideh. be nazar e man ke kamelan OK hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> "Vosoughi vahdat" ke kheyli aadam e khoubiyeh. shaayad kheyli az nazar e savaad aadam e khafani nabaasheh, vali vaghean har kaari ke az dastesh bar biyaad, baraaye daneshjou ha anjam mideh. be nazar e man ke kamelan OK hast.


chandin bar ostade bartare daneshgah shode age eshtebah nakonam. az nazare savad ham shenide budam ke kheili khub hast tuie vahed haie takhasosi khodesh, yani mohandesi pezeshki. are vaghti moaven daneshjuie bud kolli kare bacheha ro rah mindakht

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> chandin bar ostade bartare daneshgah shode age eshtebah nakonam. az nazare savad ham shenide budam ke kheili khub hast tuie vahed haie takhasosi khodesh, yani mohandesi pezeshki. are vaghti moaven daneshjuie bud kolli kare bacheha ro rah mindakht



Be bachche ha ham kolli recommendation e mofti midaad  aadam e vaghean goli hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Guys, I am getting close to 6000 posts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Guys, I am getting close to 6000 posts


u can do this 

go ahead and post 2 more .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> u can do this
> 
> go ahead and post 2 more .



sure bro,  BTW, a bit trolling is appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> sure bro,  BTW, a bit trolling is appreciated




we are always trolling brother 

but we troll professionally  and thats how we roll 

quote this one and you're there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

6000 



@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> 6000
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10






​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> After coming home and listening both one in 15/30 volume i think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has better bass.... other one has a different sound near the bass that i didn't liked.
> 
> 
> 
> Hımmm, i think. I'm a bass guy.
> 
> I like dubstep like these ones.


Man I can't stand dubstep. It's too chaotic. I started loving EDM/house/trance because it helped me concentrate. It gives me peace. Dubstep is absolute chaos and disorder to my ears. Can't handle it for even a second. 

btw I was trying to find a USB stick and came across a Tiesto DVD from a thousand years ago. I probably bought that DVD 10 years ago. It's gonna be fun playing it tonight.

It's the DVD from this concert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> 6000
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

*IR sentences 8 Iranian youths to a combined 127-year jail sentence for using Facebook *


July 25, 2014

*Ruling of Combined 127-Year Sentence for Facebook Users Violates Iran's Own Laws*

Source: International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran

A source knowledgeable about the case of eight young Iranians sentenced to heavy prison sentences for their activities on Facebook told the International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran that in an illegal ruling, Branch 28 of the Tehran Revolutionary Court under Judge Moghisseh has issued verdicts that are up to three times longer than allowable under Iran’s own laws. The judge in the case has combined the old and the new Islamic Penal Codes in arriving at the unusually long sentences, totaling 127 years combined, said the source.

The source who requested anonymity on security grounds told the Campaign that Judge Moghisseh and the investigative judge in the case have not yet agreed to the release of most of these individuals on bail, while an appeals court reviews the case. All six male convicts in the case are currently inside Ward 350 of Evin Prison. One female convict is held under deplorable conditions at the Gharchak Prison outside Tehran, and one of the female convicts with two young children was released on bail.

IRNA reported on July 13, 2014, that eight young individuals active on Facebook were sentenced to a combined total of 127 years in prison on charges of “assembly and collusion against national security,” “propaganda against the state,” and “blasphemy, insulting Heads of Branches, and insulting individuals.” The report indicated that the IRGC’s Sarallah Base had pursued and identified the eight individuals and had ultimately arrested them in July 2013. The case was reviewed at the Evin Prison Courts and was forwarded to Branch 28 of the Tehran Revolutionary Court on February 16, 2014.

Read the rest HERE


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> *IR sentences 8 Iranian youths to a combined 127-year jail sentence for using Facebook *
> 
> July 25, 2014
> 
> *Ruling of Combined 127-Year Sentence for Facebook Users Violates Iran's Own Laws*
> 
> Source: International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran
> 
> A source knowledgeable about the case of eight young Iranians sentenced to heavy prison sentences for their activities on Facebook told the International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran that in an illegal ruling, Branch 28 of the Tehran Revolutionary Court under Judge Moghisseh has issued verdicts that are up to three times longer than allowable under Iran’s own laws. The judge in the case has combined the old and the new Islamic Penal Codes in arriving at the unusually long sentences, totaling 127 years combined, said the source.
> 
> The source who requested anonymity on security grounds told the Campaign that Judge Moghisseh and the investigative judge in the case have not yet agreed to the release of most of these individuals on bail, while an appeals court reviews the case. All six male convicts in the case are currently inside Ward 350 of Evin Prison. One female convict is held under deplorable conditions at the Gharchak Prison outside Tehran, and one of the female convicts with two young children was released on bail.
> 
> IRNA reported on July 13, 2014, that eight young individuals active on Facebook were sentenced to a combined total of 127 years in prison on charges of “assembly and collusion against national security,” “propaganda against the state,” and “blasphemy, insulting Heads of Branches, and insulting individuals.” The report indicated that the IRGC’s Sarallah Base had pursued and identified the eight individuals and had ultimately arrested them in July 2013. The case was reviewed at the Evin Prison Courts and was forwarded to Branch 28 of the Tehran Revolutionary Court on February 16, 2014.
> 
> Read the rest HERE



They weren't selling out government secrets right ? Most probably being critic about the regime.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> They weren't selling out government secrets right ? Most probably being critic about the regime.....


Exactly. Decent isn't tolerated at any level of society. Conformity and acceptance are the two pillars of Iranian society and that gets drilled into your head since the day you enter the school system. Any outliers and "divergents" are quickly scooped up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Digitally Imported - addictive electronic music


Where I go most of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> Digitally Imported - addictive electronic music
> 
> 
> Where I go most of the time.


Yeah that's a good source.


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> You forgot us. Iran had largest demonstrations among all Muslim countries yesterday. Did you see it?
> 
> And don't tell me you intentionally left us out because you don't like us.



of course not .

yani 2 roo tar az een bache nadidam , halam beham mikhore azash 

cheghadr bishoor va bi marefat !!

ashghal nafaham , dirooz irania millioni rikhtan too khiaboon ta az keshvar to defa konan , hata ye tashakor ham nemikoni ?

vaghean bi shoore

you're shiite remember ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> of course not .
> 
> yani 2 roo tar az een bache nadidam , halam beham mikhore azash
> 
> cheghadr bishoor va bi marefat !!
> 
> ashghal nafaham , dirooz irania millioni rikhtan too khiaboon ta az keshvar to defa konan , hata ye tashakor ham nemikoni ?
> 
> vaghean bi shoore
> 
> you're shiite remember ?



baeed nemidunam dalilesh hamin bashe, porsidam azash bebinam chi mige khodesh. albate in adam ye nafare va nabaiad be onvane nemunei az kolle jameash moareffi beshe. mardome iran be khatere shakhse in naraftan ke. hamamun midunim adame avazi ham tushun kheili ziad hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Victoria <3


----------



## Serpentine

@New

You know I can see deleted posts.

PS: I got the notification, but I came only to see your post is gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@Serpentine

Yadete oon sohbatemoon dar morede NDT? Surprise shodi ke visual inspection toosh bishtar pool hast. Emshab ba ye yaroo raftam sham ke azash etelaat begiram (ghablan hamkaram bood, quit kard 5 mah pish raft donbale visual work), vaghti behem goft cheghad pool dar miare kalam soot keshid. Har 3 mah 85,000 dollar dar miare!! 

Vali karesh nazdike 60th parallel hast. Shiftesh ke tamoom mishe, majani ba havapeyma mifresanesh harjaye Canada. Ye hafte morakhasish ke tamoom mishe dobare parvaz mikone mire bala. 2 hafte kar, ye hafte off. 

Man 2 hafte notice dadam be companimoon, quit kardam. vasataye mahe dige karam dige to NDT tamoome. Mikham beram donbale visual inspection. Inja age hazer bashi astinato bala bezani beri invar oonvare keshvar vase kar, dar arze 3-4 sal millionaire mishi. 

Ba in yaroo ke dashtam sohbat mikardam goft hafte pish behem ye code book dadan (construction standards) goftan khodeto ba in ketab ashna kon. Migoft ye hafte neshastam to office code book khoondam, roozi 1300 dollar vasash behesh pool dadan loooooool

Inja kar mikone
Imperial Oil - Kearl overview

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Yadete oon sohbatemoon dar morede NDT? Surprise shodi ke visual inspection toosh bishtar pool hast. Emshab ba ye yaroo raftam sham ke azash etelaat begiram (ghablan hamkaram bood, quit kard 5 mah pish raft donbale visual work), vaghti behem goft cheghad pool dar miare kalam soot keshid. Har 3 mah 85,000 dollar dar miare!!
> 
> Vali karesh nazdike 60th parallel hast. Shiftesh ke tamoom mishe, majani ba havapeyma mifresanesh harjaye Canada. Ye hafte morakhasish ke tamoom mishe dobare parvaz mikone mire bala. 2 hafte kar, ye hafte off.
> 
> Man 2 hafte notice dadam be companimoon, quit kardam. vasataye mahe dige karam dige to NDT tamoome. Mikham beram donbale visual inspection. Inja age hazer bashi astinato bala bezani beri invar oonvare keshvar vase kar, dar arze 3-4 sal millionaire mishi.
> 
> Ba in yaroo ke dashtam sohbat mikardam goft hafte pish behem ye code book dadan (construction standards) goftan khodeto ba in ketab ashna kon. Migoft ye hafte neshastam to office code book khoondam, roozi 1300 dollar vasash behesh pool dadan loooooool
> 
> Inja kar mikone
> Imperial Oil - Kearl overview



wow, wtf?

85,000 dar 3 mah? yani sali 340,000? in sherkata ruie ganj neshastan ke inghadr khub pul midan? fek nakonam hich jaie 2nya injuri pul bedan baraie inspection.
ye doreie kamele visual inspection cheghadr tul mikeshe? albate man reshtam mavad (materials) hast khodam. asan tafavoti mikone reshteie tahsili?

kollan che pish sharaieti niaz dare? va be nazaret sakht tarin bakhsesh kojash hast? inke 2 hafte karo 1 hafte esterahate kheili khube ke. etefaghan behtar az kheili karaie digast. baad tuie on 2 hafte akhare hafte dg tatil nist dg doroste?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> baeed nemidunam dalilesh hamin bashe, porsidam azash bebinam chi mige khodesh. albate in adam ye nafare va nabaiad be onvane nemunei az kolle jameash moareffi beshe. mardome iran be khatere shakhse in naraftan ke. hamamun midunim adame avazi ham tushun kheili ziad hast.


man age zaboon rooze raftam na be khater amsal een troll , balke be khater bache ya va zan haye felestini hast .

be khatere rahbar (midooni ke man hezbollahi am  )

and my support wont be altered because of these ppl .


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> wow, wtf?
> 
> 85,000 dar 3 mah? yani sali 340,000? in sherkata ruie ganj neshastan ke inghadr khub pul midan? fek nakonam hich jaie 2nya injuri pul bedan baraie inspection.
> ye doreie kamele visual inspection cheghadr tul mikeshe? albate man reshtam mavad (materials) hast khodam. asan tafavoti mikone reshteie tahsili?
> 
> kollan che pish sharaieti niaz dare? va be nazaret sakht tarin bakhsesh kojash hast? inke 2 hafte karo 1 hafte esterahate kheili khube ke. etefaghan behtar az kheili karaie digast. baad tuie on 2 hafte akhare hafte dg tatil nist dg doroste?



lol behet begam dore more dorost hesab nemikhad bavar nemikoni. Inja Canadian Welding Bureau certificate mide be visual inspectora. Be alaveye oon American Petroleum Institute hast ke certificate mide. Faghadam inspectora nistan ke pool dar miaran. Jooshkara, pipefittera... In 2ta link ro negah kon
Welding Inspectors
Getting Started: API 510

Casehaye mokhtalefiam peyda mishe. Dastan ineke har construction company ye goroh welding inspector lazem dare age mikhad to businesse steel construction bashe (az jomle inspectoraye dige to fieldhaye mokhtalef, vali in yaroo ke migam welding inspector hast). Vaghti in construction compania contract migiran az ye oil company mesle Imperial, shell etc... bayad niroo peyda konan va befresan shomale Canada. Adam kam daran vase hamin harki mire oon bala behesh koli pool midan. Hala mikhad engineer bashe, inspector bashe, jooshkar bashe... Az ye tarafe digeham be khatere inke enghad pool mardom dar miaran oon bala, bade 6 mah vel mikonan miran peye kareshoon morakhasi, dobare majboor mishan adam peyda konan.

Oon yaroo enghad pool dar miare bekhatere inke hazere harja kar kone. Toye shahr nesf pool dar miare. Kole salam guarantee nist ke kar dashte bashi (bastegi dare cheghad projeha tool bekeshe va cheghad tond betooni ye kare jadid peyda koni). Vali az ye tarafe dige faghad 26 saleshe va taze inspector shode. 3-4 sal dige ke levelesh bere bala mitoone biyad toye shahr hamoon ghad ya shayadam bishtar dar biare. Felan ke mige ta khare sal kar dare guarantee.

Ye dalile digeham ke enghad companiyaye nafti inja pool midan ineke dolat kheily poorsande kami azashoon migire. Practically inja majani kar mikonan, vali dar avaz khoda toman midan be karmanda, che lead senior engineer, che abdarchi. Kolanam Canada bishtarin roshde income ro dashte to OECD az 2000 ta 2010. Hoghogha 20% roshd kardan az 2000-2010 (to amrika 0.3% roshd kardan). 

Be nazare man say kon beri to khate engineering va ba oon bebini mitooni to Canada ya Australia kar begiri ya na. Vali nemidoonam material engineering cheghad arzesh dashte bashe inja. Inja bishtar skilled trade lazem daran ta har chize dige, vali age engineer bashi mitooni kheily rahat tar API ceriticatato begiri nesbat be man masalan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> lol behet begam dore more dorost hesab nemikhad bavar nemikoni. Inja Canadian Welding Bureau certificate mide be visual inspectora. Be alaveye oon American Petroleum Institute hast ke certificate mide. Faghadam inspectora nistan ke pool dar miaran. Jooshkara, pipefittera... In 2ta link ro negah kon
> Welding Inspectors
> Getting Started: API 510
> 
> Casehaye mokhtalefiam peyda mishe. Dastan ineke har construction company ye goroh welding inspector lazem dare age mikhad to businesse steel construction bashe (az jomle inspectoraye dige to fieldhaye mokhtalef, vali in yaroo ke migam welding inspector hast). Vaghti in construction compania contract migiran az ye oil company mesle Imperial, shell etc... bayad niroo peyda konan va befresan shomale Canada. Adam kam daran vase hamin harki mire oon bala behesh koli pool midan. Hala mikhad engineer bashe, inspector bashe, jooshkar bashe... Az ye tarafe digeham be khatere inke enghad pool mardom dar miaran oon bala, bade 6 mah vel mikonan miran peye kareshoon morakhasi, dobare majboor mishan adam peyda konan.
> 
> Oon yaroo enghad pool dar miare bekhatere inke hazere harja kar kone. Toye shahr nesf pool dar miare. Kole salam guarantee nist ke kar dashte bashi (bastegi dare cheghad projeha tool bekeshe va cheghad tond betooni ye kare jadid peyda koni). Vali az ye tarafe dige faghad 26 saleshe va taze inspector shode. 3-4 sal dige ke levelesh bere bala mitoone biyad toye shahr hamoon ghad ya shayadam bishtar dar biare. Felan ke mige ta khare sal kar dare guarantee.
> 
> Ye dalile digeham ke enghad companiyaye nafti inja pool midan ineke dolat kheily poorsande kami azashoon migire. Practically inja majani kar mikonan, vali dar avaz khoda toman midan be karmanda, che lead senior engineer, che abdarchi. Kolanam Canada bishtarin roshde income ro dashte to OECD az 2000 ta 2010. Hoghogha 20% roshd kardan az 2000-2010 (to amrika 0.3% roshd kardan).
> 
> Be nazare man say kon beri to khate engineering va ba oon bebini mitooni to Canada ya Australia kar begiri ya na. Vali nemidoonam material engineering cheghad arzesh dashte bashe inja. Inja bishtar skilled trade lazem daran ta har chize dige, vali age engineer bashi mitooni kheily rahat tar API ceriticatato begiri nesbat be man masalan.



mamnun babate tozihate kamel. be nazare man hich moshkeli nist majbur bashi baraie yeki 2 sal invar onvar beri. etefaghan man khodam mohit avaz kardano dust daram. albate age mojarad bashi kheili rahat tar hast. asheghe jahaie sard va barfi ham hastam albate 

vaghean kheili khube dastmozdeshun. alie yani. adam bere 2 sal kar kone injuri rahat mituni ye zendegie moraffah dashte bashe. man agar bekham kharej az keshvar kar konam ghat'an yeki az olaviat ham hamin kare inspection hast, makhsusan tuie hamin canada, chon ham keshvare kheili khub va ghashangie, va ham standarde zendegish az U.S va taghriban hameie keshvaraie donya balatare. faghat ye moshkeli ke hast gereftane visa hast baraie canada.age visaie gheire tahsili bekhai begiri sakht hast. injur ke man shenidam kolan ghavanine mohajerat ro kheili sakht kardan hameie keshvara. albate man nemidunam ghavanine marbut be visaie movaghati masalan 5 sale chetori hast. hala az iran ham ke dg bazam kheili sakht tar hast.

ye soal, age betooni az tarighe online az in sherkat ha kar begiri, on vaght ona mitunan visa begiran? mese daneshgaha?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> mamnun babate tozihate kamel. be nazare man hich moshkeli nist majbur bashi baraie yeki 2 sal invar onvar beri. etefaghan man khodam mohit avaz kardano dust daram. albate age mojarad bashi kheili rahat tar hast. asheghe jahaie sard va barfi ham hastam albate
> 
> vaghean kheili khube dastmozdeshun. alie yani. adam bere 2 sal kar kone injuri rahat mituni ye zendegie moraffah dashte bashe. man agar bekham kharej az keshvar kar konam ghat'an yeki az olaviat ham hamin kare inspection hast, makhsusan tuie hamin canada, chon ham keshvare kheili khub va ghashangie, va ham standarde zendegish az U.S va taghriban hameie keshvaraie donya balatare. faghat ye moshkeli ke hast gereftane visa hast baraie canada.age visaie gheire tahsili bekhai begiri sakht hast. injur ke man shenidam kolan ghavanine mohajerat ro kheili sakht kardan hameie keshvara. albate man nemidunam ghavanine marbut be visaie movaghati masalan 5 sale chetori hast. hala az iran ham ke dg bazam kheili sakht tar hast.
> 
> ye soal, age betooni az tarighe online az in sherkat ha kar begiri, on vaght ona mitunan visa begiran? mese daneshgaha?


Ghablana olaviat ro midadan be kesai ke university degree dashtan ya ba pool mikhastan bian. Alan ham immigrant investor program ro kenar endakhtan, ham olaviat ro midan be skilled labour. 2013 ghavanin ro hesabi avaz kardan. Vase mesal alan age joosh kar bashi va madrake joosh kari dashte bashi az ye keshvare oropai rahat tar mitooni biyay inja ta ye professor to riazi.

Ta oonjai ke midoonam, are age job offer dashte bashi mitooni work visa begiri. Inja koli adam az Ireland, Spain, Alman, engilis... mibini ke ba work visa omadan, va hata karam nadashtan vaghti beheshoon work visa dadan. Mian inja, kheiliyashoonam permanent resident mishan bade 2 sal. Vali nemidoonam jaryanesh chiye daghighan.

Az Iran ke dige vaghean sakht shode. Dolate Canada kheily zede akhoonda hast in rooza. Bade oon jaryane Zahra Kazemi hamechi avaz shod. Sefaratam ke bastan. Dolatiam ke alan to ghodrate inja SHADID zede regime Irane va shadid tarafdare Israel hast. Az Amrika ham hata Canada bishtar tarafdare Israel hast.
Poll: 72% Say Canada Should Support Israel in War Between Jewish State and Iran | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com

Rastesh Australia ham kheily hoghoghash balast to mining sector. Sarma va zemestoon ke migi doost dari oon sarma zemestooni ke to filma didi nist. Bezar injoor barat begam, to zemestoon inja ambient temperature 2 barabar sard tar az freezere to khoonat hast (freezer beyne -18 ta -20 hast, inja mirese be -40 va hata -45). Be alaveye oon, wind chill factor ro ham bayad dar nazar begiri. Ye bade sade damaye havaro mitoone beresoone be -50 va kamtar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Ghablana olaviat ro midadan be kesai ke university degree dashtan ya ba pool mikhastan bian. Alan ham immigrant investor program ro kenar endakhtan, ham olaviat ro midan be skilled labour. 2013 ghavanin ro hesabi avaz kardan. Vase mesal alan age joosh kar bashi va madrake joosh kari dashte bashi az ye keshvare oropai rahat tar mitooni biyay inja ta ye professor to riazi.
> 
> Ta oonjai ke midoonam, are age job offer dashte bashi mitooni work visa begiri. Inja koli adam az Ireland, Spain, Alman, engilis... mibini ke ba work visa omadan, va hata karam nadashtan vaghti beheshoon work visa dadan. Mian inja, kheiliyashoonam permanent resident mishan bade 2 sal. Vali nemidoonam jaryanesh chiye daghighan.
> 
> Az Iran ke dige vaghean sakht shode. Dolate Canada kheily zede akhoonda hast in rooza. Bade oon jaryane Zahra Kazemi hamechi avaz shod. Sefaratam ke bastan. Dolatiam ke alan to ghodrate inja SHADID zede regime Irane va shadid tarafdare Israel hast. Az Amrika ham hata Canada bishtar tarafdare Israel hast.
> Poll: 72% Say Canada Should Support Israel in War Between Jewish State and Iran | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com
> 
> Rastesh Australia ham kheily hoghoghash balast to mining sector. Sarma va zemestoon ke migi doost dari oon sarma zemestooni ke to filma didi nist. Bezar injoor barat begam, to zemestoon inja ambient temperature 2 barabar sard tar az freezere to khoonat hast (freezer beyne -18 ta -20 hast, inja mirese be -40 va hata -45). Be alaveye oon, wind chill factor ro ham bayad dar nazar begiri. Ye bade sade damaye havaro mitoone beresoone be -50 va kamtar.


mamnun babate hameie etelaate mofid. dar morede dolate canada are midunam, asan daste U.S ro az posht baste. shenidam be irania ham sakht tar migaran yekam tuie canada alan, baghie jaha ziad be melliat ahamiat nemidan baraie visaie daneshjuie ya kar. hala yekam bishtar khodam tahghigh mikonam dar in mored. tnx again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> You know I can see deleted posts.


What the f....g hell? are you kidding me? who are you guys moderators or the God? 



Serpentine said:


> PS: I got the notification, but I came only to see your post is gone


Ya, I made an indecent proposal, yee, but then I was kinda feeling regretful about it, so I decided to delete it.
But the hole point stays intact, these guys are so much shameless that sometimes you feel you are gonna blow up if you don't make any action. I saw his reply to your post.
Psst, BTW, the proposed option is yet on the table, you know what I mean? maybe vicious but kinda fun either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Abii and others
Did you guys see my post 15293 in page 1020? What kinda people are you guys? No one interested? I feel like Noah right now, that's a golden opportunity, not even silver.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

@haman10 dadash chizi ke rajebe parvaze shafagh to oon topic gofty ro motmaeeni ia jange ravani bood?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

spiderkiller said:


> @haman10 dadash chizi ke rajebe parvaze shafagh to oon topic gofty ro motmaeeni ia jange ravani bood?


salam dadash 

khoobi ? 

na vala , badan link khabaresham behet midam . farmandeh niroo havaee tooye mosahebe ba tasnim gofte ino .

jang ravani kodoome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> salam dadash
> 
> khoobi ?
> 
> na vala , badan link khabaresham behet midam . farmandeh niroo havaee tooye mosahebe ba tasnim gofte ino .
> 
> jang ravani kodoome


Salam  merc 
Khoshhalam kardi 
Migama in araba baz bi cheshm v ro bazi daravoordan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@spiderkiller :

inam source dadash :

خلبان یزدانی در گفت‌وگو با فارس خبر داد آذرخش و کوثر 88 جدیدترین جت‌های نیروی هوایی ارتش

P.S :

kowsar 88 = shafagh 



spiderkiller said:


> Migama in araba baz bi cheshm v ro bazi daravoordan?


araba ke kollan bi cheshmo rou hastan 

hala shoma manzooret kojast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> araba ke kollan bi cheshmo rou hastan
> 
> hala shoma manzooret kojast ?


Oon ke are vali didam on poste @Serpentine ro quote kardi oono goftam vagarna to topic ha nadidam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

eshtebah shod , sorry !!

@spiderkiller :

source ine 

جدیدترین جنگنده ایرانی در آستانه رونمایی - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك



spiderkiller said:


> Oon ke are vali didam on poste @Serpentine ro quote kardi oono goftam vagarna to topic ha nadidam


aha , are .....

een yaro felestini yek bar ham tashakor nakard be khatere rouze qods 

bache por ru

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> eshtebah shod , sorry !!
> 
> @spiderkiller :
> 
> source ine
> 
> جدیدترین جنگنده ایرانی در آستانه رونمایی - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك


Goftam oon male 91 bood 



haman10 said:


> aha , are .....
> 
> een yaro felestini yek bar ham tashakor nakard be khatere rouze qods
> 
> bache por ru


ha az oon lahaz fekr kardam iek chi gofte  Kolan felestinia jokan age vase mardomesh nabood man be kafshamam nabood ke esrael mizaneshoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii and others
> Did you guys see my post 15293 in page 1020? What kinda people are you guys? No one interested? I feel like Noah right now, that's a golden opportunity, not even silver.


Me and my mom kind of thought about buying something in Iran a while ago, but decided against it. The real inflation rate is in reality close to 90% in Iran and rising. The rial is tanking day by day. Based on those two facts alone, any money that comes from outside will never be taken out again b/c it won't be worth anything. 

In regards to that Sadra project, I've been following it on skyscrapercity for years. Apart from the Persian Gulf complex which was built and paid for by an Emarati firm (Royal Star), everything else is taking forever, which is normal in Iran. The metro has been being built in Shiraz proper for a thousand years and it's still not operational. By the time they extend the line to Sadra and buy the wagons I'll be a dead man. 

Iran is just too risky. Real estate prices rise 4 times in a matter of years, but inflation could rise even more during the same amount of time and the rial could fall 10 times more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Don't worry Rohani will open up iran kinda like khatami did before even if with brute force , and they will hang all the iranians who make iran's market so risky  Who knows maybe by the time rohani is done we'll also have a US embassy in Tehran


----------



## Abii

jammersat said:


> Don't worry Rohani will open up iran kinda like khatami did before even if with brute force , and they will hang all the iranians who make iran's market so risky  Who knows maybe by the time rohani is done we'll also have a US embassy in Tehran


Do you ever post anything that makes sense?

There is no opening up, not unless the regime changes its philosophies radically. Rohani is a nobody. He's in control of the country's budget, nothing else. What he does has minimal effect. It's all about IR as an entity and whether or not they want to join the civilized world or continue their path on becoming an Islamic North Korea where people eat cats/dogs and other humans to survive while the regime builds 12th century missiles and points them at SK.

The American congress will not ease sanctions, neither will the United Nation's Security Council unless the nuclear program is evolved into a 100% civilian program and Iran's support for arab terrorists as well as its violation of basic human rights all change. That can take decades.


----------



## jammersat

Abii said:


> Do you ever post anything that makes sense?
> 
> There is no opening up, not unless the regime changes its philosophies radically. Rohani is a nobody. He's in control of the country's budget, nothing else. What he does has minimal effect. It's all about IR as an entity and whether or not they want to join the civilized world or continue their path on becoming an Islamic North Korea where people eat cats/dogs and other humans to survive while the regime builds 12th century missiles and points them at SK.


English is not my native language , but i try my best 

He is the president elect , he might not have the powers of the supreme leader but he is not powerless either , and unlike muhammed Khatami this guy the supreme leader likes and has even influence over him

And he is a so called "moderate" , his mediocricy is an open rejection of the so called "Reformist" movement by khatami and mousavi and alikes , he is a powerful man indeed , by the end of his second term we will have a second US embassy in tehran , only not if in the united states a fat israel loving republican redneck gets elected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

jammersat said:


> English is not my native language , but i try my best
> 
> He is the president elect , he might not have the powers of the supreme leader but he is not powerless either , and unlike muhammed Khatami this guy the supreme leader likes and has even influence over him


You should say the elected president. President elect is a person who has been elected, but has not yet been inducted into office officially. Rohani stopped being the president elect when he was inducted into office and he's now the president. 

And it's not about what me and you think or want. I'm telling you he's powerless b/c that's how Iran's political hierarchy is shaped. The president has no power in the grand scheme of things. He control the budget which is passed on to him by the parliament. The military (army/navy/air force) is controlled by the ayatollah. The nuclear program is controlled by the Sepah/Ayatollah and so on and so forth.

If Khamenei and the rest of the crack pot senior akhoonds, as well as Sepah, want things to stay the same, they will stay the same. Rohani mitoone khodeshoo ta ghiamat jet bede and nothing will happen.







If the negotiations about the nuclear program are getting some results, it's because khamenei is allowing Rohani to give up 20% enrichment, for example. But that's not enough. The American public and the American congress want comprehensive change in the regime structure and policies before they ease sanctions. The talk of easing sanctions on Iran are still political suicide in Washington.

btw, just this week an American reporter was arrested. Rohani is a nobody.

*Washington Post reporter Jason Rezaian held in Iran*
BBC News - Washington Post reporter Jason Rezaian held in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Abii said:


> You should say the elected president. President elect is a person who has been elected, but has not yet been inducted into office officially. Rohani stopped being the president elect when he was inducted into office and he's now the president.
> 
> And it's not about what me and you think or want. I'm telling you he's powerless b/c that's how Iran's political hierarchy is shaped. The president has no power in the grand scheme of things. He control the budget which is passed on to him by the parliament. The military (army/navy/air force) is controlled by the ayatollah. The nuclear program is controlled by the Sepah/Ayatollah and so on and so forth.
> 
> If Khamenei and the rest of the crack pot senior akhoonds, as well as Sepah, want things to stay the same, they will stay the same. Rohani mitoone khodeshoo ta ghiamat jet bede and nothing will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the negotiations about the nuclear program are getting some results, it's because khamenei is allowing Rohani to give up 20% enrichment, for example. But that's not enough. The American public and the American congress want comprehensive change in the regime structure and policies before they ease sanctions. The talk of easing sanctions on Iran are still political suicide in Washington.
> 
> btw, just this week an American reporter was arrested. Rohani is a nobody.
> 
> *Washington Post reporter Jason Rezaian held in Iran*
> BBC News - Washington Post reporter Jason Rezaian held in Iran



ahhh ok , from your post i can clearly see you're an ahmadinejad lover living in united states / canada , nevermind


----------



## Abii

@New 

I think our friend just called me a Nejad lover. Bia rish sefidi kon before I kill someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

^^ Rohani is in place to correct , islamify , institutionlize , and redirect what ahmadinjad and his business friendly partners put into motion , That's why he might seem like doing actually nothing to an expat living in the united states / canada like yourslef


----------



## New

Abii said:


> @New
> I think our friend just called me a Nejad lover. Bia rish sefidi kon before I kill someone.


Hehe, that's just like calling Hitler a Jewish lover.



jammersat said:


> ahhh ok , from your post i can clearly see you're an ahmadinejad lover living in united states / canada , nevermind


Dude, delete that post before it become nominated for the dumbest post of the year.




Abii said:


> Me and my mom kind of thought about buying something in Iran a while ago, but decided against it. The real inflation rate is in reality close to 90% in Iran and rising. The rial is tanking day by day. Based on those two facts alone, any money that comes from outside will never be taken out again b/c it won't be worth anything.
> In regards to that Sadra project, I've been following it on skyscrapercity for years. Apart from the Persian Gulf complex which was built and paid for by an Emarati firm (Royal Star), everything else is taking forever, which is normal in Iran. The metro has been being built in Shiraz proper for a thousand years and it's still not operational. By the time they extend the line to Sadra and buy the wagons I'll be a dead man.
> Iran is just too risky. Real estate prices rise 4 times in a matter of years, but inflation could rise even more during the same amount of time and the rial could fall 10 times more.


I am deeply happy hearing you have explored the situation, but unfortunately I must admit Iranians are just talking about money while nobody really is interested in making money.
Dude that's a golden opportunity, during the previous 4 years the 500 m*m block of land in the area has grown from 24 million to 460 million that's something around 2000% growth, which in comparison to 300% drop of Rial to Dollar that can be called a miracle.
We should not always be the victims of a third world country's anarchism but in a lawless region like Iran you can change every threat into a golden opportunity.
All in all, I am really happy seeing someone opportunism, that has taken into consideration this pure opportunity.
BTW, these days I am in Shiraz, and I have made close inspection of the situation, many projects are in a near done station, like this bozorgtarin bimarestan savaneh va sookhtegi, or bimarestan saratan,... just sayin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Hehe, that's just like calling Hitler a Jewish lover.
> 
> 
> Dude, delete that post before it become nominated for the dumbest post of the year.
> 
> *
> 
> I am deeply happy hearing you have explored the situation, but unfortunately I must admit Iranians are just talking about money while nobody really is interested in making money.
> Dude that's a golden opportunity, during the previous 4 years the 500 m*m block of land in the area has grown from 24 million to 460 million that's something around 2000% growth, which in comparison to 300% drop of Rial to Dollar that's a miracle.
> We should not always be the victims of a third world country's anarchism but in a lawless region like Iran you can change every threat into a golden opportunity.
> All in all, I am really happy seeing someone opportunism, that has taken into consideration this pure opportunity.
> BTW, these days I am in Shiraz, and I have made close inspection of the situation, many projects are in a near done station, like this bosorgtarin bimarestan savaneh va sookhtegi, or bimarestan saratan,... just sayin.*


Interesting. 

But how much do you think the prices will rise from now on? The 2000 percent rise previously is irrelevant now. 

btw are you a member of SSC? You'll find this site very interesting. If you have a chance please update the threads too with information and pics if possible. Not many members post from Iran on that site. 
Iran - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

TYT host does a good job of making a fool out of Netanyahoo: A Must watch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> btw are you a member of SSC?


No, I am not. I'll check the site but won't promise on updating it, but I can post on field photo's here if you like.



Abii said:


> But how much do you think the prices will rise from now on? The 2000 percent rise previously is irrelevant now.


That number is the result of a transient era, those 460 million blocks won't make a huge growth in the near future as they have reached their mature price, but there are other phases, in the city that are in the verge of a glorious uprising in the near future like phase 2.
In phase 2 of this city you can find 1000 m*m blocks of land around 40 million now and it will face a near miracle growth in the coming 3-4 years too.
As a former broker in the market, I would say the fate of such projects lies beneath the amount of major investments, and I would tell you, as the investment in cities like Tehran are no more reasonable due to unpredictability of risks, there is huge attention from major investors of the construction in this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Haman10 chera ban shod?? Mage be oscar fosh dad???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Interesting.
> 
> But how much do you think the prices will rise from now on? The 2000 percent rise previously is irrelevant now.
> 
> btw are you a member of SSC? You'll find this site very interesting. If you have a chance please update the threads too with information and pics if possible. Not many members post from Iran on that site.
> Iran - SkyscraperCity



I'm a member, but I barely post, just observing what others post. I'll update if I have new info that others don't have.



New said:


> That number is the result of a transient era, those 460 million blocks won't make a huge growth in the near future as they have reached their mature price, but there are other phases, in the city that are in the verge of a glorious uprising in the near future like phase 2.
> In phase 2 of this city you can find 1000 m*m blocks of land around 40 million now and it will face a near miracle growth in the coming 3-4 years too.
> As a former broker in the market, I would say the fate of such projects lies beneath the amount of major investments, and I would tell you, as the investment in cities like Tehran are no more reasonable due to unpredictability of risks, there is huge attention from major investors of the construction in this region.



yani shoma alan zamin kharidi nazdike projeie sadra? masalan ye zamine 200 metri chand dar miad?


----------



## MOHSENAM

@New

Be nazare man Tehtan maghaze bekhari behtare, bishtar sud mide. Age khasti ba ham, ham mitunim ye maghzeye sharikiye bozorg begirim, pule ezafe dari. 

--

Chera haman10 ban shod vaghti be oscar fosh nadad?? yeki mishe befe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> That number is the result of a transient era, those 460 million blocks won't make a huge growth in the near future as they have reached their mature price, but there are other phases, in the city that are in the verge of a glorious uprising in the near future like phase 2.
> In phase 2 of this city you can find 1000 m*m blocks of land around 40 million now and it will face a near miracle growth in the coming 3-4 years too.
> As a former broker in the market, I would say the fate of such projects lies beneath the amount of major investments, and I would tell you, as the investment in cities like Tehran are no more reasonable due to unpredictability of risks, there is huge attention from major investors of the construction in this region.


Interesting, thanks for the info. That's a really good price. I'll talk to my dad and see what he says. We still have some family left in Shiraz, although my grandparents, uncles etc... have all already left. I wouldn't be surprised if someone has invested there already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> yani shoma alan zamin kharidi nazdike projeie sadra? masalan ye zamine 200 metri chand dar miad?


salam
sadra proje nist ye shahrak hast nazdike shiraz, dige mishe goft chasbide be shiraz, goftam chandta faz dare va har faz ham bakhshaye mokhtalef dare, man ghablan tooye faze yekesh zamin kharide boodam 3/5 sal pish ghabl az eid forrokhtam hala faz 2 kharidam be abii goftam 1000 metr morbaesh ro alan mishe kharid 40 toman geroontaresh ham hast arzoontar ham mishe peyda kard dastet baze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> salam
> sadra proje nist ye shahrak hast nazdike shiraz, dige mishe goft chasbide be shiraz, goftam chandta faz dare va har faz ham bakhshaye mokhtalef dare, man ghablan tooye faze yekesh zamin kharide boodam 3/5 sal pish ghabl az eid forrokhtam hala faz 2 kharidam be abii goftam 1000 metr morbaesh ro alan mishe kharid 40 toman geroontaresh ham hast arzoontar ham mishe peyda kard dastet baze.




40 miliyard?



New said:


> salam
> sadra proje nist ye shahrak hast nazdike shiraz, dige mishe goft chasbide be shiraz, goftam chandta faz dare va har faz ham bakhshaye mokhtalef dare, man ghablan tooye faze yekesh zamin kharide boodam 3/5 sal pish ghabl az eid forrokhtam hala faz 2 kharidam be abii goftam 1000 metr morbaesh ro alan mishe kharid 40 toman geroontaresh ham hast arzoontar ham mishe peyda kard dastet baze.




Aziz jedi pule ezafe dari Tehran maghaze begiri behtare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> Be nazare man Tehtan maghaze bekhari behtare, bishtar sud mide. Age khasti ba ham, ham mitunim ye maghzeye sharikiye bozorg begirim, pule ezafe dari.


kheyli soodi nadare



MOHSENAM said:


> 40 miiliyard


what the fu...?
baba 40 million
dige tehroon tooye fereshte ya maryam ham metri 40 million ziade


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> kheyli soodi nadare




Dadash man hodude ye milliyard en sha allah mikham Tehran maghaze begiram, rahe behtari baraye kharj kardane ye milliyard soragh dari?



New said:


> kheyli soodi nadare
> 
> 
> what the fu...?
> baba 40 million




OMG metri 40 hezar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> Dadash man hodude ye milliyard en sha allah mikham Tehran maghaze begiram, rahe behtari baraye kharj kardane ye milliyard soragh dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


>




Refigh jan shoma ke mashinet 300 tomane. Ye milliyard vase maghze unghadam ziad nist ke!

خرید مغازه تهران در بانک املاک و مغازه تهران::ملک من

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> Refigh jan shoma ke mashinet 300 tomane. Ye milliyard vase maghze unghadam ziad nist ke!


hehe man mashinam 206 hast oonam betoonam ghalebesh konam ye 40 tomani dastamo begire
fekr nakonam shoma senni balaye 22 23 dashte bashi
in yani khodet kar nemikoni
pas in poolo ehtemalan babat mikhad behet bede
babaee ke vaseye bacheye 22 23 salash mikhad 1 milyard sarmaye gozari kone ham eyval dare ham poole besyar ziadi
am I right?

Dar kol maghaze soodi nadare, ba 1 milyard ham shayad betooni paaeentar az khiaboon enqelab ye maghaze 30 40 metri kharid ke oonam faght mishe gheymate maghaze 
baraye shoma ke tajrobe nadari (age pedaret tajrobe nadashte bashe tooye zamineye khasi) maghaze gereftan fayde nadare
behtarin kari ke mitoonam behet pishnahad konam age nemikhay az tehran kharej beshi ine ke pooleto bedi daste ye besaz befroosh sali 70 dar sad behet mide yani sali 700 toman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> hehe man mashinam 206 hast oonam betoonam ghalebesh konam ye 40 tomani dastamo begire
> fekr nakonam shoma senni balaye 22 23 dashte bashi
> in yani khodet kar nemikoni
> pas in poolo ehtemalan babat mikhad behet bede
> babaee ke vaseye bacheye 22 23 salash mikhad 1 milyard sarmaye gozari kone ham eyval dare ham poole besyar ziadi
> am I right?




eeeee pas khali basti ye chand safe pish gofti ye mashine 300,400 tomani dari ! yani shukhi kardi. ma ye villa tu shomal dashtim ye zare be pedaram gir dadam ke befrushesh, unam forokht hala donbale maghazam ke pul besazam ! 

ma vaze malimunn nesbatan kheyli khube. man hodude 24 va andi hastam aziz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> salam
> sadra proje nist ye shahrak hast nazdike shiraz, dige mishe goft chasbide be shiraz, goftam chandta faz dare va har faz ham bakhshaye mokhtalef dare, man ghablan tooye faze yekesh zamin kharide boodam 3/5 sal pish ghabl az eid forrokhtam hala faz 2 kharidam be abii goftam 1000 metr morbaesh ro alan mishe kharid 40 toman geroontaresh ham hast arzoontar ham mishe peyda kard dastet baze.


So I was just talking to my dad on the phone and he's 10 steps ahead of me 

He said my grandparents already have a 1000 m2 lot on phase 1 and they've even put a wall around it etc... I had no idea. But he said for a lot that big it must be a "bagh" not a residential area is that true? What is your 1000 m2 lot zoned as? Is it a "bagh" or something else?

I wouldn't mind owning something there actually. 40 million is like 13,000 dollars!! That's a very good price for me. 

My dad's going there in December. He said he can get something for me then if I want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

@New
salam dadash motmaeni 1000 metr 40 toman??? akhe baba zaminay bagh shahray ghalaat (chand kilometr dortar az faze 2 ) alan 1000 metresh beyne 40 ta 50 hast... badam dadash man nazaram ine ke behtare ta 4 mah dige sabr konim yani bebinim too masaleye hasteyi belakhare tavafogh mishe ya na. ke age nashe baz bala mire ama vaziat raked mimoneo nemitoni be zaminet dast bezani. badam metroye khate 1 amadast alan vali metroy khate 3 ta berese be sadra navedar shodim fek konam.az lahaze roshd ham bayad did che chizayi dar ayande dar oonja be vojod miad na inke bebini che chizayi hamin alan onja hast. maslan istgahe rahahan o mojtamae khalij fars bahrebardari shodeo tasire ziadi dar roshde gheymat nadare dige. faghat mimoone shahrake salamat ke oonam ba tavajoh be azemate proje va bodjeye balay morede niaz vaghean vaziate maloomol hali nadare. baz migam be tavafoghe hasteyi rabt dare.ba hameye inha faze 1e sadra neshoon dade ke yeshabe poldar shodan yani chi va hamin etefagh mitoone dar morede faze 2 ham biofte hadeaghalaesh ine ke bekhatere etesale azadrahe esfahan shiraz dar 2 3 sale ayande gheymat kami bala mireo kharidesh zarar nadare.

nazaret dar morede zaminay hashiyeye bozorgrahe arian chiye? ham naziktar be shahre ham hanoz bozorgrahesh kamel eftetah nashodeo kesi nemidoone aslan hamchinjayiam hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

khoda yahoo messenger ro rahmat kone ha moghe message midadi hamun moghe javab barmighasht inja bayad 7-8 daghighe sabr koni,, mesle inke zaman har chi mire jelo zendegi sakht tar mishe. khoda pedare telgraf ro biamorze.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> eeeee pas khali basti ye chand safe pish gofti ye mashine 300,400 tomani dari ! yani shukhi kardi. ma ye villa tu shomal dashtim ye zare be pedaram gir dadam ke befrushesh, unam forokht hala donbale maghazam ke pul besazam !
> ma vaze malimunn nesbatan kheyli khube. man hodude 24 va andi hastam aziz.


lol, na shookhi nakardam be sinan goftam chand sale pish ye toyota landcruir 2010 kharidam 83 bad az chand mah forookhtamesh 90 fekr kardam kheyli sood kardam amma bad az yeki do mah shod 300 toman hamoon mashin.
akhe pesare khoob adam avval vilasho mifrooshe bad donbale maghaze migarde?
hamin allan ham kolli zarar kardin bayad har che saritar ye fekri bokoni 



MOHSENAM said:


> ma vaze malimunn nesbatan kheyli khube. man hodude 24 va andi hastam aziz.


khodaro shokr, daste maro ham begir dadash.



Abii said:


> So I was just talking to my dad on the phone and he's 10 steps ahead of me
> He said my grandparents already have a 1000 m2 lot on phase 1 and they've even put a wall around it etc


 



Abii said:


> What is your 1000 m2 lot zoned as?


be in ghetee ha migan bagh vila ejazeye sakhto saz 30 darsadesho mide shahrdari
amma mitooni bishtar ham besazi jarimasho bedi



Abii said:


> I wouldn't mind owning something there actually. 40 million is like 13,000 dollars!! That's a very good price for me.
> My dad's going there in December. He said he can get something for me then if I want.


I'd say you won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> lol, na shookhi nakardam be sinan goftam chand sale pish ye toyota landcruir 2010 kharidam 83 bad az chand mah forookhtamesh 90 fekr kardam kheyli sood kardam amma bad az yeki do mah shod 300 toman hamoon mashin.
> akhe pesare khoob adam avval vilasho mifrooshe bad donbale maghaze migarde?
> hamin allan ham kolli zarar kardin bayad har che saritar ye fekri bokoni
> 
> 
> khodaro shokr, daste maro ham begir dadash.





darim donbale maghzae migardim, vali nemikhaym riskam bokonim sari ye maghze begirim ye moghe khub az ab dar nayad. zamane ziadi nist villa ro forukhtim.

man 3-4 sal pish mazda 3 kharidam 38 million chand vaght pish forukhtamesh hodude 80.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> darim donbale maghzae migardim, vali nemikhaym riskam bokonim sari ye maghze begirim ye moghe khub az ab dar nayad. zamane ziadi nist villa ro forukhtim.
> 
> man 3-4 sal pish mazda 3 kharidam 38 million chand vaght pish forukhtamesh hodude 80.


Zarar kardi ro Mazdat. 

Age inflation ro bezarim ro 80 darsad (ke bishtaram hast), dar arze 3 sal mashine 38 millioni bayad balaye 220 million bashe, menhaye depreciation valueye mashin. 

@New 
Do you think prices will change much by December? So 5 months from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> salam dadash motmaeni 1000 metr 40 toman??? akhe baba zaminay bagh shahray ghalaat (chand kilometr dortar az faze 2 ) alan 1000 metresh beyne 40 ta 50 hast... badam dadash man nazaram ine ke behtare ta 4 mah dige sabr konim yani bebinim too masaleye hasteyi belakhare tavafogh mishe ya na. ke age nashe baz bala mire ama vaziat raked mimoneo nemitoni be zaminet dast bezani. badam metroye khate 1 amadast alan vali metroy khate 3 ta berese be sadra navedar shodim fek konam.az lahaze roshd ham bayad did che chizayi dar ayande dar oonja be vojod miad na inke bebini che chizayi hamin alan onja hast. maslan istgahe rahahan o mojtamae khalij fars bahrebardari shodeo tasire ziadi dar roshde gheymat nadare dige. faghat mimoone shahrake salamat ke oonam ba tavajoh be azemate proje va bodjeye balay morede niaz vaghean vaziate maloomol hali nadare. baz migam be tavafoghe hasteyi rabt dare.ba hameye inha faze 1e sadra neshoon dade ke yeshabe poldar shodan yani chi va hamin etefagh mitoone dar morede faze 2 ham biofte hadeaghalaesh ine ke bekhatere etesale azadrahe esfahan shiraz dar 2 3 sale ayande gheymat kami bala mireo kharidesh zarar nadare.
> nazaret dar morede zaminay hashiyeye bozorgrahe arian chiye? ham naziktar be shahre ham hanoz bozorgrahesh kamel eftetah nashodeo kesi nemidoone aslan hamchinjayiam hast.


agha merci, ma aslan ye shirazi inja darim, 
alla zamin tooye faze yek az masalan metri 1 2 milion hast ta zaminaye arzoon atraf oon ghesmataye maskan mehr
amma faz dovvom nemidoonam rafti ya na hanooz hich chizi sakhte nashode biaboone
amma allan toosh sarmaye gozari ziade 
oon tarafye ghalat ham ke migi ettefaghan raftam didam oonjaha zaminash ab ham dare!!!!!!!!!
amma be har hal allan ke oonja vazeyatesh maloom nist doreye talaee ye kharide age sarmaye gozari koni hamsh soode
dar morede proje ha ham kheyli hash sarmaye gozari bakhsh khossosi hast, man kheyliashono mishnasam aslan tooye kare behdasht o darman nistan too kare sakhto sazan oonja daran sarmaye gozari mikonan



rahi2357 said:


> nazaret dar morede zaminay hashiyeye bozorgrahe arian chiye? ham naziktar be shahre ham hanoz bozorgrahesh kamel eftetah nashodeo kesi nemidoone aslan hamchinjayiam hast.


arian kojast?
ye bozorgrah didam fekr konam behesh migoftan hadi al hashemi ya ye hamchin chizi oono ham raftam didam mantaghash nezami bood bishtar aksare sarmaye gozariash male sepah bood khosham nayoomad


dar kol allan tarakom jamyyat tooye shiraz kame nesbat be tehran mashhad esfahan va karaj az nazare ab ham bohrani nist vazyiatesh nesbat be jahaye dige banabar in be soorate kalan signal be sherkat haye sakhto saz dade shode ke tooye shiraz sarmaye gozari beshe baraye roshd jamyyat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abii said:


> Zarar kardi ro Mazdat.
> 
> Age inflation ro bezarim ro 80 darsad (ke bishtaram hast), dar arze 3 sal mashine 38 millioni bayad balaye 220 million bashe, menhaye depreciation valueye mashin.
> 
> @New
> Do you think prices will change much by December? So 5 months from now.




mazda 3 alan nosh hodude 100 ta 120 hast.


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Do you think prices will change much by December? So 5 months from now.


In which section you mean, building and construction? Where Shiraz or country wide?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

MOHSENAM said:


> mazda 3 alan nosh hodude 100 ta 120 hast.


Iran gheymata mani nemidan. Maghzam dard gereft. 

vali lol @ spending 2.2 times the price of a 1000 m2 piece of land on a Mazda 3. That shows what kind of a zoo Iran is. 

@New I'll definitely be talking to my grandparents and getting some info from them the next time I call them. Thanks for the tips. One last question though. Do you think these "bagh vila" lots increase in price the same amount as the 200 m2 lots, for example? Or would it make more sense to buy a bunch of smaller lots @ 200 m2 a piece?



New said:


> In which section you mean, building and construction? Where Shiraz or country wide?


Sadra I mean. My dad's going there in December so I want him to check out some pieces for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> kheyli soodi nadare
> 
> 
> what the fu...?
> baba 40 million
> dige tehroon tooye fereshte ya maryam ham metri 40 million ziade


Albatteh tou baazaar, gheymat ba'zan az in ham geroun tar hast. 



MOHSENAM said:


> Dadash man hodude ye milliyard en sha allah mikham Tehran maghaze begiram, rahe behtari baraye kharj kardane ye milliyard soragh dari?
> 
> OMG metri 40 hezar!



Ageh betouni yek chizi vaared koni, soudesh bishtar az in maghaazeh va inhaast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Do you think these "bagh vila" lots increase in price the same amount as the 200 m2 lots, for example? Or would it make more sense to buy a bunch of smaller lots @ 200 m2 a piece?


basically, the smaller the size the more profitable if in bigger unit numbers, but take into consideration you can't find many interesting 200 m2 lots there, I mean we are talking about a city where density permissions for construction are not high except for some special parts of the city, hence the 200 m2 lots are duly a restricted option.



Abii said:


> Sadra I mean.


ta 4 5 mah ayande vazeyat ye kam clear tar mishe be lahaze risk sarmaye gozari, pas ham information baraye anjam risk balatar mire va ham be nesbat gheymata be samte vaghee tar shodan nazdik tar mishan
az nazare man hamoon moghe ham khoobe baraye barrasi va sarmaye gozari



rmi5 said:


> Albatteh tou baazaar, gheymat ba'zan az in ham geroun tar hast.



are 
allan tooye saadat abad aparteman metri 25 million kharido foroosh mishe
amma metri 40 million baraye ye zamin tooye atrafe shahrestan shiraz dige tasavoresh tanze

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> agha merci, ma aslan ye shirazi inja darim,
> alla zamin tooye faze yek az masalan metri 1 2 milion hast ta zaminaye arzoon atraf oon ghesmataye maskan mehr
> amma faz dovvom nemidoonam rafti ya na hanooz hich chizi sakhte nashode biaboone
> amma allan toosh sarmaye gozari ziade
> oon tarafye ghalat ham ke migi ettefaghan raftam didam oonjaha zaminash ab ham dare!!!!!!!!!
> amma be har hal allan ke oonja vazeyatesh maloom nist doreye talaee ye kharide age sarmaye gozari koni hamsh soode
> dar morede proje ha ham kheyli hash sarmaye gozari bakhsh khossosi hast, man kheyliashono mishnasam aslan tooye kare behdasht o darman nistan too kare sakhto sazan oonja daran sarmaye gozari mikonan
> 
> 
> arian kojast?
> ye bozorgrah didam fekr konam behesh migoftan hadi al hashemi ya ye hamchin chizi oono ham raftam didam mantaghash nezami bood bishtar aksare sarmaye gozariash male sepah bood khosham nayoomad
> 
> 
> dar kol allan tarakom jamyyat tooye shiraz kame nesbat be tehran mashhad esfahan va karaj az nazare ab ham bohrani nist vazyiatesh nesbat be jahaye dige banabar in be soorate kalan signal be sherkat haye sakhto saz dade shode ke tooye shiraz sarmaye gozari beshe baraye roshd jamyyat



heh na ziad rastesh man shiraz daneshjoam albate rago risham ham male shiraze.
are midoonam chizi nasakhtan hanoz va etefaghan bad az inke mozakerat natije nadado tamdid shod yemeghdar gheymate zamin shenidam rafte balao too in fasl dige kharido forooshe zaidi nadare.harki alan kharide zarar nakardeo poolesh arzeshesh hefz shode vali baray kesayi ke nakharidan vaghean motmaen nistamo fek mikonam bayad did 4 mahe ayande chi mishe.

hoseynial hashemiye oon  nezaami nist ke faghat ye bakhshish mikhore be sanaye'e electronic.chikar dari ke projehash male kiye oonja ye roodkhoone dare ke daran roosh sad mizanan .koli projeo ye parke 670 hektari gharare besazan.albate oonja gerooneo foghesh beshe ye vahede 100 metri pish kharid kard ba 40 mellion. arian ham mishe edameye hoseynial hashemi ke nahayatan be bozorgrahe koohsar mikhan vaslesh konan ke nemidoonam cheghad azash etela dari. jayi ke arian azash rad mishe vaghean tahala hich sakhto sazi nabode chon amalan tahala rahe asliyi nabode onja va zaminasham vaghean bekro arzone na be arzooniye faze2 sadra vali hameye emkanato dareo nazdike shahre bad az eftetahe projeye ariano vaslesh be bozorgrahe koohsar gheymatash daghoon mire bala. shayad ba 40 mellion beshe oonja 200 300 metr zamin peyda kard.

in linka ro bebin
مروری بر پروژه های درحال اجرا حاشیه بزرگراه الهاشمی | شیراز ۱۴۰۰، شیراز پایتخت فرهنگی ایران
گزارش تصویری : آخرین روند تکمیل پروژه بزرگراه کوهسار | شیراز ۱۴۰۰، شیراز پایتخت فرهنگی ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> hoseynial hashemiye oon


hehe are hamin hoseynial hashemi 
oonja aksare projehash marboot bood be sepah, sakhto sazash tooye tehran ye hamchin chizi hast ke toosh pore sepahi hast gheymatash metri 2 toman ba jahaye dige fargh mikone va arzoontare
 thanks I will take a look at those links.
Dude what is happening in this city, mega projects every where
I love this city, especially it's nights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JUBA said:


> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


lol wtf..


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abii said:


> Iran gheymata mani nemidan. Maghzam dard gereft.
> 
> vali lol @ spending 2.2 times the price of a 1000 m2 piece of land on a Mazda 3. That shows what kind of a zoo Iran is.
> 
> @New I'll definitely be talking to my grandparents and getting some info from them the next time I call them. Thanks for the tips. One last question though. Do you think these "bagh vila" lots increase in price the same amount as the 200 m2 lots, for example? Or would it make more sense to buy a bunch of smaller lots @ 200 m2 a piece?
> 
> 
> Sadra I mean. My dad's going there in December so I want him to check out some pieces for me.




un mogheyi ke man kharidam dollar 1200 toam bud unmogheyi ke forukhtam 3300.



rmi5 said:


> Albatteh tou baazaar, gheymat ba'zan az in ham geroun tar hast.
> 
> 
> 
> Ageh betouni yek chizi vaared koni, soudesh bishtar az in maghaazeh va inhaast




chi vared konam Rmi jan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@New 

So here's the map of phase 2. I really thought it'd be more green. Are the 1000 meter lots scattered all around or are they on one side. If on one side, where? 









New said:


> *Dude what is happening in this city, mega projects every where
> I love this city, especially it's nights.*


Where? Shiraz? Shirazi hasti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> un mogheyi ke man kharidam dollar 1200 toam bud unmogheyi ke forukhtam 3300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chi vared konam Rmi jan ?


Bastegi be khodet daareh ke tou che jaayi aashnaa daashteh baashi, va bedouni ke che jens hayi ra mitouni tou bazar aab koni. Vali hattaa ageh jaa-souichi ham vaared koni, soudesh az har kaar e dige i bishtar hast 
Ba'ziyaa az gomrok ghaanouni vaared mikonand, ... ba'zi ham az kurdistan vaared mikonand. ba'zi ha az dubai va bandar vaared mikonand. man yaadameh ke hattaa yeki az ashna haye ma, ghablan az balouchestan jens vaared mikard!!! ba gheymat e moft va keyfiyat e aali 
Dar nahaayat, bastegi daareh ke che kasaayi ra mishnaasi, va che kaari ra baladi anjam bedi 
*Warning:* Vaaredat va Bazar, chiz hayi hastand ke aslan shoukhi nadaarand, ageh vaghean balad nabaashi va be raah va chaahesh kaamel aashnaa nabashi, tou yek cheshm bar ham zadan, jouri zamin mikhori ke khodet ham baavaret nasheh!!! vali ageh vaared bashi, nounet tou roghan miyofteh. pishnahaad e man in hast ke bebin babat tou che kaari hast, vaaystaa kenaar dastesh va yaad begir. be faamil va ashna ham e'temaad nakon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Bastegi be khodet daareh ke tou che jaayi aashnaa daashteh baashi, va bedouni ke che jens hayi ra mitouni tou bazar aab koni. Vali hattaa ageh jaa-souichi ham vaared koni, soudesh az har kaar e dige i bishtar hast
> Ba'ziyaa az gomrok ghaanouni vaared mikonand, ... ba'zi ham az kurdistan vaared mikonand. ba'zi ha az dubai va bandar vaared mikonand. man yaadameh ke hattaa yeki az ashna haye ma, ghablan az balouchestan jens vaared mikard!!! ba gheymat e moft va keyfiyat e aali
> Dar nahaayat, bastegi daareh ke che kasaayi ra mishnaasi, va che kaari ra baladi anjam bedi
> *Warning:* Vaaredat va Bazar, chiz hayi hastand ke aslan shoukhi nadaarand, ageh vaghean balad nabaashi va be raah va chaahesh kaamel aashnaa nabashi, tou yek cheshm bar ham zadan, jouri zamin mikhori ke khodet ham baavaret nasheh!!! vali ageh vaared bashi, nounet tou roghan miyofteh. pishnahaad e man in hast ke bebin babat tou che kaari hast, vaaystaa kenaar dastesh va yaad begir. be faamil va ashna ham e'temaad nakon.




barik rmi malume varedi.

man az hamun riskesh mitarsam. bebin rmi alan tu tehran enghad gardan koloft tar az man hastan ke jens vared mikonan. masalan mobile, yakkk gardan koloftayi tu in zamine hatan az iphone begir ta juraye digash. lebas va jens va az in harfa ham az chin vared kardan ham tojrebeh mikhad ham risk dare. vali age harfet dorost bashe maghze ro bikhial sham be fekre vared karsan basham.

rmi poste ghabli ro dir javab dadam dashtam telphon harf mizadan sorry.

---

U have got another possitive rating, Where?



JUBA said:


> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




Funny video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> hehe are hamin hoseynial hashemi
> oonja aksare projehash marboot bood be sepah, sakhto sazash tooye tehran ye hamchin chizi hast ke toosh pore sepahi hast gheymatash metri 2 toman ba jahaye dige fargh mikone va arzoontare
> thanks I will take a look at  those links.
> Dude what is happening in this city, mega projects every where
> I love this city, especially it's nights.


bebin oonja apartemanaye sazmani nist ke  shayad sepah too yeki 2ta proje sarmayegozari karde bashe oonam nemidoonam vali ino midonam ke ayandedare. parke 670 hektari kam nist. 

zaminay atrafe arian 3 maziat dare 1 maskooniye na bagh shahr 2 aslan ahadi nemidoone hamchin jayiam hast 3 nazike shahreo ba vasl shodanesh be koohsar chand sad darsad mire bala.ine ke hata age ba chand nafar adam betone sharik sheo 200 metresham bekhare borde.

manzoret az mega projects age projehaye khosoosio migi shayad ye elatesh ine ke ye shahre gardeshgariyeo potansilesho dareo mardomesh ziad sonati nistan (mese esfahan masalan ) age ham manzoret projehaye shahrdariye khob shahr be bishtar az inasham niaz dare benazaram.. bazi jaha terafic vaghean asab khord kone o inke too ye shahre 1o nim mellioni nim sa@ too terafic bemooni ziad jaleb nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> So here's the map of phase 2. I really thought it'd be more green. Are the 1000 meter lots scattered all around or are they on one side. If on one side, where?


Excuse me, damn cooking
I don't know if they are scattered around or not but, you see that road labeled "jade sadra" (right to left at the bottom of the map) from the point where it is bent going down there is another branch continuing strait forward, continuing it there are lots basically in the form of 500 m2 in the left side of the road (down side of the road) those blocks could be sold or bought in any combination of sizes for example a combination of two of these 500 m2 is called 1000 m2.
 lol dar morede sabzish gir nade choon abe loole keshi daran sakhto saz ke beshe oona ham sabz mishan mesle faz 1



Abii said:


> Where? Shiraz? Shirazi hasti?


are shirazo migam, na shirazi nistam, amma shiraziaro doost daram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> barik rmi malume varedi.
> 
> man az hamun riskesh mitarsam. bebin rmi alan tu tehran enghad gardan koloft tar az man hastan ke jens vared mikonan. masalan mobile, yakkk gardan koloftayi tu in zamine hatan az iphone begir ta juraye digash. lebas va jens va az in harfa ham az chin vared kardan ham tojrebeh mikhad ham risk dare. vali age harfet dorost bashe maghze ro bikhial sham be fekre vared karsan basham.
> 
> rmi poste ghabli ro dir javab dadam dashtam telphon harf mizadan sorry.
> 
> ---
> 
> U have got another possitive rating, Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny video



Are, kam va bish ba bazar ashna hastam. bakhshi az khanevade ye ma, az ghadimi tarin haye bazar e Tehran boudand. Belakhareh tou kheyli az chiz haye ma'mouli, mesle mobile va injour chizha, yek seri gardan koloft daareh, vale ageh betouni ke yek kaalaaye takhassosi ye khaas ra vaared koni, oun moghe' kol e market miyofte tou dastet. albatteh dar in mavaaghe', be parti ye kheyli koloft baraaye kharidan e jenset niyaaz daari. masalan man ghadim ha, aadam mishnaakhtam ke az az alman va rousiye, baraaye sherkat e naft, ghat'e haye mored e niyaazeshoun ra vared mikard va vahshatnaak poul paarou mikard. aadam hayi ham hastand ke baraaye yek seri ghat'e haye electronici in kaar ha ra mikonand. bastegi be khodet daareh ke az chi khoshet miyaad va chi balad hasti. vali be nazar e man, ageh mitouni, boro chand vaght var dast e yek nafar tou injour jaahaa kaar kon, ta befahmi ke ghaziyeh che tor kaar mikoneh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> bebin oonja apartemanaye sazmani nist ke shayad sepah too yeki 2ta proje sarmayegozari karde bashe oonam nemidoonam vali ino midonam ke ayandedare. parke 670 hektari kam nist





rahi2357 said:


> zaminay atrafe arian 3 maziat dare 1 maskooniye na bagh shahr 2 aslan ahadi nemidoone hamchin jayiam hast 3 nazike shahreo ba vasl shodanesh be koohsar chand sad darsad mire bala.ine ke hata age ba chand nafar adam betone sharik sheo 200 metresham bekhare borde.


Ok, akhare hafte miram va ye negahi behesh mikonam thanks dude



rahi2357 said:


> manzoret az mega projects age projehaye khosoosio migi shayad ye elatesh ine ke ye shahre gardeshgariyeo potansilesho dareo mardomesh ziad sonati nistan (mese esfahan masalan ) age ham manzoret projehaye shahrdariye khob shahr be bishtar az inasham niaz dare benazaram.. bazi jaha terafic vaghean asab khord kone o inke too ye shahre 1o nim mellioni nim sa@ too terafic bemooni ziad jaleb nist


kollan ham shahrdari ham khosoosi, 
vali ensafan shahre bekri mahsoob mishe rast migi
man ye chand vaghte inja hastam kheyli terafic nadidam amma hoshdar midam haddeaghal man be shakhse yek sarmaye gozar melki bozorg tehrani ro mishnasam ke jadidan oomade shiraz (tooye tehran haddeaghal 1000 ta vahed sakhtan) moteasefam ke in bekri shahr kharab khahad shod va oon vaghte ke mazeye terafic vagheee ro micheshi aziz baradar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Are, kam va bish ba bazar ashna hastam. bakhshi az khanevade ye ma, az ghadimi tarin haye bazar e Tehran boudand. Belakhareh tou kheyli az chiz haye ma'mouli, mesle mobile va injour chizha, yek seri gardan koloft daareh, vale ageh betouni ke yek kaalaaye takhassosi ye khaas ra vaared koni, oun moghe' kol e market miyofte tou dastet. albatteh dar in mavaaghe', be parti ye kheyli koloft baraaye kharidan e jenset niyaaz daari. masalan man ghadim ha, aadam mishnaakhtam ke az az alman va rousiye, baraaye sherkat e naft, ghat'e haye mored e niyaazeshoun ra vared mikard va vahshatnaak poul paarou mikard. aadam hayi ham hastand ke baraaye yek seri ghat'e haye electronici in kaar ha ra mikonand. bastegi be khodet daareh ke az chi khoshet miyaad va chi balad hasti. vali be nazar e man, ageh mitouni, boro chand vaght var dast e yek nafar tou injour jaahaa kaar kon, ta befahmi ke ghaziyeh che tor kaar mikoneh




منم خودم خانوادم بازارین ولی از بازاریای بازار تهران نه. مرسی از راهنماییات آر می جان .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Excuse me, damn cooking
> I don't know if they are scattered around or not but, you see that road labeled "jade sadra" (right to left at the bottom of the map) from the point where it is bent going down there is another branch continuing strait forward, continuing it there are lots basically in the form of 500 m2 in the left side of the road (down side of the road) those blocks could be sold or bought in any combination of sizes for example a combination of two of these 500 m2 is called 1000 m2.
> lol dar morede sabzish gir nade choon abe loole keshi daran sakhto saz ke beshe oona ham sabz mishan mesle faz 1
> 
> 
> are shirazo migam, na shirazi nistam, amma shiraziaro doost daram.


These ones eh? 






I miss Shiraz & Isfahan. Lots of good and bad memories growing up there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@rmi5

فکر میکنی اگر نخام ریسک حیلی بالا کنم با 200 میلیون میتونم چی واردن کنم؟


تخصص من تو سخت افزار و نرم افزار کامپیوتر و گوشی موبایل هست و تا حدی هم شبکه و کارای گرافیکی بلدم.

@New

به نظر واردات خوبه؟

@Syrian Lion

Is it ture that Syrian peple in Syria are one the saddest people in the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> @rmi5
> 
> فکر میکنی اگر نخام ریسک حیلی بالا کنم با 200 میلیون میتونم چی واردن کنم؟
> 
> 
> تخصص من تو سخت افزار و نرم افزار کامپیوتر و گوشی موبایل هست و تا حدی هم شبکه و کارای گرافیکی بلدم.
> 
> @New
> 
> به نظر واردات خوبه؟
> 
> @Syrian Lion
> 
> Is it ture that Syrian peple in Syria are one the saddest people in the world?



narm afzaar ke kheyli market nadaareh, vali goushi ye mobile va sakht afzar kheyli ziyaad foroush miran. albatteh dast ham kheyli ziyaad hast tou baazaaresh. albatteh 200 million ziyaad nist, vali lebaas va kafsh va az injour chiz ha ham mitouni vaared koni. be nazar e man, avval e kaar, hame ye sarmaayeh at ra yekjaa kharj nakon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> These ones eh?


Excuse me it was sahar time in Shiraz and I was eating like a mad cow.
Not exactly but something like these ye kam jeloter (continuing that road) , actually these are older and those ones are newer, hence no walls and less green.



MOHSENAM said:


> به نظر واردات خوبه؟


be nazar man tarafesh naro, poole khoobi toosh hast amma be dard kasi mesle to nemikhore, kheyli takhasos va tajrobe mikhad ke to nadari.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

mashalah hame dustan inja sarmaie dar va millionaire hastan. ma 99% ha ham ke darim micharkhim dore khodemun haminjuri 



New said:


> salam
> sadra proje nist ye shahrak hast nazdike shiraz, dige mishe goft chasbide be shiraz, goftam chandta faz dare va har faz ham bakhshaye mokhtalef dare, man ghablan tooye faze yekesh zamin kharide boodam 3/5 sal pish ghabl az eid forrokhtam hala faz 2 kharidam be abii goftam 1000 metr morbaesh ro alan mishe kharid 40 toman geroontaresh ham hast arzoontar ham mishe peyda kard dastet baze.


salam, gheimatash ke khube. faghat mimune potentialesh ke che juri roshd kone.
shiraz shahre kheili khubie va jaie roshd ham ziad dare manateghe atrafesh. kollan sarmaie gozari alan tuie shiraz, tabriz, isfahan va mashhad to hodudi khub javab mide taghriban. tehran ke dare eshbaa mishe asan va hame chi roshde khodesho karde. bazi manategh ham hastan ke potentiale shahrake sanaati shodan ro daran. ina ro adam age begarde va zerang bashe mitune bekhare bezare bashe. sarmaie gozarie kheili khub baraie ayande khahad bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> mashalah hame dustan inja sarmaie dar va millionaire hastan. ma 99% ha ham ke darim micharkhim dore khodemun haminjur


hehe mibini dore zamoonaro pesaram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> be nazar man tarafesh naro, poole khoobi toosh hast amma be dard kasi mesle to nemikhore, kheyli takhasos va tajrobe mikhad ke to nadari.


Man ham movafegham. aadam e sefr kilometer, baraash ziyaadi zoud va risky hast ke bere samt e vaaredaat, magar inke pedaret ham tou in kaar baasheh, va khodet shorou' koni ke kam kam zir e nazaresh, shorou' be kaar koni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> Man ham movafegham. aadam e sefr kilometer, baraash ziyaadi zoud va risky hast ke bere samt e vaaredaat, magar inke pedaret ham tou in kaar baasheh, va khodet shorou' koni ke kam kam zir e nazaresh, shorou' be kaar koni.




ما اونقدام صفر کیلومتر نیستیم. 
تو چه دانی که من کیستم. (مصرع شعر)ر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

in 2 ta ro bebinin bahale 
*
فامیل دور و وطن پرستی*





*خاطرات توریستی آقای همساده*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Man ham movafegham. aadam e sefr kilometer, baraash ziyaadi zoud va risky hast ke bere samt e vaaredaat, magar inke pedaret ham tou in kaar baasheh, va khodet shorou' koni ke kam kam zir e nazaresh, shorou' be kaar koni


Exactly


I can almost see it
That dream I'm dreaming, but
There's a voice inside my head saying
You'll never reach it (a thousand posts)
But I, I got to keep trying
Got to keep my head held high
there's always gona be another thousand
I'm always gona wana make it move
Always gona be an uphill battle
Sometimes I'm gona have to lose
Ain't about how fast I get there
Ain't about what's waiting on the other side
It's the thousand.
(after seeing you reach 6000 posts I am trying to reach 1000)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine said:


> mashalah hame dustan inja sarmaie dar va millionaire hastan. ma 99% ha ham ke darim micharkhim dore khodemun haminjuri
> 
> 
> salam, gheimatash ke khube. faghat mimune potentialesh ke che juri roshd kone.
> shiraz shahre kheili khubie va jaie roshd ham ziad dare manateghe atrafesh. kollan sarmaie gozari alan tuie shiraz, tabriz, isfahan va mashhad to hodudi khub javab mide taghriban. tehran ke dare eshbaa mishe asan va hame chi roshde khodesho karde. bazi manategh ham hastan ke potentiale shahrake sanaati shodan ro daran. ina ro adam age begarde va zerang bashe mitune bekhare bezare bashe. sarmaie gozarie kheili khub baraie ayande khahad bud.




سلام

یه پروژه طرفای پارک چیتگر هست واسه سپاهه، یه شهرک صنعتی تفریحی هست، خیلی معرکست. چند وقت رفتیم اونجا یکی میگفت پارسال فلان قد اونجا سهم خریده الان پولش 2 برابر شده!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

MOHSENAM said:


> سلام
> 
> یه پروژه طرفای پارک چیتگر هست واسه سپاهه، یه شهرک صنعتی تفریحی هست، خیلی معرکست. چند وقت رفتیم اونجا یکی میگفت پارسال فلان قد اونجا سهم خریده الان پولش 2 برابر شده!



سلام، جیزی نشنیدم ازش. اگه ادم بخواد جایی سرمایه گذاری کنه که سود کنه، توی ایران مخصوصا روی زمین و ملک، معمولا سود توش هست، حالا یا کم یا زیاد. فقط باید مورد مناسب رو پیدا کرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine said:


> سلام، جیزی نشنیدم ازش. اگه ادم بخواد جایی سرمایه گذاری کنه که سود کنه، توی ایران مخصوصا روی زمین و ملک، معمولا سود توش هست، حالا یا کم یا زیاد. فقط باید مورد مناسب رو پیدا کرد.




من آدرسشو فردا بهت میدم برو یه سر بزن جایه توپیه.


@rahi2357

منم عین تو کلاه قرمزی رو دوست دارم. تمام سری هاش رو از سال 88 دانلود کردم میبینم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> in 2 ta ro bebinin bahale
> *فامیل دور و وطن پرستی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *خاطرات توریستی آقای همساده*



dadash damet garm shekamam dard gereft enghadr khandidam. aliiiiiiiiii bud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@iranigirl2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Long live Islamic Republic of Iran


----------



## Abii

Amazing song. 





@rmi5 
In yaroo Iranigirl hamane na?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

اینم از روسوایی عوضی های من و تو که مردم رو شستشو دادن و آدمایی مثل "آبی" ایجاد کردن


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> اینم از روسوایی بی پدر مادرای من و تو که آدمایی مثل "آبی" تحویل دادن


Dude, I can't see the reason for such insulting.


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> Dude, I can't see the reason for such insulting.




Man it is just a sentences not insulting.

aziz ma 2 ta irani hastim dalili nadare engilisi sobat koni.


----------



## jammersat




----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> aziz ma 2 ta irani hastim dalili nadare engilisi sobat koni.


You might be an Iranian but I am a world citizen.  

Kidding

Am I kidding?

Kidding

Kidding kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

New said:


> You might be an Iranian but I am a world citizen.
> 
> Kidding
> 
> Am I kidding?
> 
> Kidding
> 
> Kidding kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New Canadian clothing company. For every item purchased, 10 trees are planted. You can even track where your trees get planted. Cool idea.


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@New refighet ban shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

@Serpentine , surenas ro barayeh hamisheh ban kardi? akheh chera???


----------



## MOHSENAM

iranigirl2 said:


> @Serpentine , surenas ro barayeh hamisheh ban kardi? akheh chera???




Na moteasefane double user bud, va ye ruz suti dad ba un yeki accountesh on shod va hamun moghe wemaster banesh kard.

Surena aka Baradar


----------



## MOHSENAM

@iranigirl2

Manam tu threadhat mention koni bad nist.


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

Chetoori bacheha? In wahabihaye madar jende har vaght toonestand dare soorakh madareshon ro bebandand mitoonan jeloye mano ham begiran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

@MOHSENAM

These are what your beloved Arabs did to your country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

Anti Theist Brotherhood said:


> Chetoori bacheha? In wahabihaye madar jende har vaght toonestand dare soorakh madareshon ro bebandand mitoonan jeloye mano ham begiran



Too much pro palibans between Iranian members, I'm glad we still have some sane people who know the truth about these back stabbers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Anti Theist Brotherhood said:


> @MOHSENAM
> 
> These are what your beloved Arabs did to your country




Oskol jan man araba ro ke dust nadram. To ro ham report nakardam un henidaye troll ro report kardam.


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

MOHSENAM said:


> Oskol jan man araba ro ke dust nadram. To ro ham report nakardam un henidaye troll ro report kardam.



Vel kon bezar hamdige ro bokoshand. To bayad khoshhal bashi ke in kesfatha darand mimiand. Inha doshmanaye khoni ma hastand.

Hamin memberhaye Hamas mage nistand daran doshadosh ISIS mijangan?


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> @New refighet ban shod


 oonam dasht mesle haman10 noor bala mizad
baba taraf administraitor site baro bach bahash kal kal mikonan, entehari version 2014


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> oonam dasht mesle haman10 noor bala mizad
> baba taraf administraitor site baro bach bahash kal kal mikonan, entehari version 2014




Ba ki kal kal miakrd ban shod?


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> Ba ki kal kal miakrd ban shod?


fekr konam ba in pakestania dasht tooyr thread sooryie kal kal mikard,
negaran nabash dobare barmigarde

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> fekr konam ba in pakestania dasht tooyr thread sooryie kal kal mikard,
> negaran nabash dobare barmigarde




man negaran basham! refighe toe mashti to bayad negaran bashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Farted brains everywhere.

طرح جداسازی کنسرت‌های موسیقی در شرایطی جدی گرفته شده که ظاهراً ایده چنین طرحی به گذشته باز‌می‌گردد و در دوره پیشین نیز برخی در پی چنین طرحی بوده‌اند؛ اما اکنون با کناره گرفتن از مسئولیت اجرایی، ایده پرداز اتفاقی شده‌اند که می‌تواند پرده آخر اجراهای زنده محدود در تهران و به ویژه شهرستان‌ها باشد.

به گزارش «تابناک»، تصور کنید به همراه خانواده به کنسرت موسیقی سنتی یا پاپ رفته‌اید اما در زمان ورود به کنسرت، از ورود مادر و همسر و دخترتان جلوگیری و تأکید شود‌ شبی دیگر در خدمت اعضای زن خانواده شما خواهند بود؛ چه واکنشی نشان خواهید داد؟ آیا آخرین حضورتان را در یک اجرای زنده موسیقیایی تجربه نمی‌کنید و آیا ترجیح نمی‌دهید بدون خانواده یا دست‌کم همسر به کنسرت‌ها نروید؟ 

پاسخ قطعاً مثبت است و تردیدی نیست که بخش گسترده‌ای از حاضران در اجراهای زنده موسیقی به ویژه در کنسرت‌های موسیقی سنتی، خانواده‌ها هستند و بنابراین تقسیم کنسرت‌های موسیقی به زنانه و مردانه به معنای تقسیم مخاطبان کنسرت‌های موسیقی نیست، بلکه درصد بالایی از مخاطبان کنسرت‌ها که علاقه‌ای به استفاده از این برنامه‌ها‌ به صورت انفرادی ندارند، از انبوه مخاطبان موسیقی زنده کشور حذف خواهند شد‌. 

بنا بر‌ این طرح حضور آقایان و خانم‌ها در کنسرت‌ها ‌یک شب در میان خواهد بود و کنسرت‌ها عملاً باید به ترتیب روزهای فرد برای خانم‌ها و روزهای زوج برای آقایان برگزار شود و کنسرت‌های موسیقی پاپ نیز در شهرستان‌ها حداکثر دو اجرا خواهند داشت؛ مصوبه‌ای که آن را نهادی با نام «شورای موسیقی» تصویب کرده و در برخی استان‌ها برای اجرایی شدن آن ابلاغ شده که طبیعتاً نگرانی شدید اهالی موسیقی را در پی داشته است. 

بنا بر ‌گزارش‌های منتشره، دلیل تصویب چنین طرحی، پیشگیری از برخی کار‌های حرام، تحکیم روابط خانواده‌ها و آرامش روانی حاضرین در سالن اعلام شده است؛ گذاره‌هایی که به نظر می‌رسد در اجرایی با حضور بانوان و آقایان و فضای خانوادگی ‌تحقق‌یافته‌تر خواهد بود و حقیقتاً نمی‌توان ارتباط معناداری میان این رویکرد‌ها و تفکیک جنسیتی کنسرت‌ها ‌‌‌یافت.





پیروز ارجمند، رئیس دفتر موسیقی وزارت ارشاد نیز با چنین رویکردهایی مخالفت کرده و اما در واکنشی که حکم پاک کردن صورت مسأله را دارد و شاید طراحان چنین برنامه‌ای را نیز خرسند کند، گفته است: «به استان‌هایی که بخواهند طرح تفکیک جنسیتی را در کنسرت‌ها اعمال کنند، مجوز نخواهد داد... این طرح تنها در شورای استانی تصویب و ابلاغ شده... از دید ما در دفتر موسیقی این مصوبه وجهه قانونی ندارد و به‌ همین‌ دلیل با آن مخالفت شده و رسما اعلام کردیم به هیچ عنوان به کنسرتی که در آن درخواست تفکیک جنسیتی داشته باشند مجوز نخواهیم داد‌». 

ارجمند به عنوان مسئول اصلی موسیقی کشور تأکید کرده است: «به‌ نظر من این مصوبه با توجه به اینکه روال صدور کنسرت در تهران و زیر نظر مرکز موسیقی انجام می‌شود استان‌ها نمی‌توانند خارج از رویه آن‌ برای خودشان مصوبه داشته باشند. به هر حال ما برای برگزاری کنسرت‌ها یکسری رویه قانونی و عرفی داریم که باید بر اساس آن عمل کنیم. تفکیک جنسیتی کنسرت‌ها خلاف رویه عرفی و قانونی ماست و به همین دلیل زیر بار چنین درخواست تحمیلی نخواهیم رفت‌». 

رئیس دفتر موسیقی در شرایطی این کار را غیرقانونی می‌داند که به موازات آن، در گفت‌وگویی دیگر درباره اجرای زنده شجریان گفته بود، از نظر دفتر موسیقی، چنین اجرایی مشکل فنی ندارد؛ اما یادآور شده بود: «... بخش‌های دیگری هم در نظام وجود دارد که باید برای اجرای یک کنسرت، تأییدیه بدهند. در حال حاضر برای اجرای هر کنسرتی نیروی انتظامی نظر تخصصی خود را می‌دهد، هر تجمعی در هر سالنی که اتفاق می‌افتد، باید با مجوز نیروی انتظامی باشد. امروزه هر نهادی در این نظام بخواهد برنامه‌ای اجرا کند، در یک تالار اعم از دولتی و غیر دولتی، باید از اماکن مجوز بگیرد. پلیس راهور و پلیس امنیت نظر تخصصی خود را بدهند. این روال کار کشور است‌». 

بنابراین باید پذیرفت دفتر موسیقی ‌قدرت مطلق برای حفظ ساختار تاریخی کنسرت‌ها را ندارد و شاید دیر یا زود همه کنسرت‌ها ‌جداسازی ‌شوند؛ رخدادی که اگر با ورود جدی وزیر فرهنگ و ارشاد و حتی مقامات ارشد‌تر همراه نشود و توقع داشت که دفتر موسیقی مانعش شود، تحققش دور از انتظار نیست و عملاً به منزله پایان اجراهای زنده موسیقیایی در کشور خواهد بود. 

باید پذیرفت سوای نگاه خانوادگی به برنامه‌های موسیقیایی که مورد اشاره قرار گرفت، بسیاری از کنسرت‌ها ظرفیت دو اجرای مستقل را ندارند و هم‌اکنون نیز در سالن‌هایی که با ظرفیت ۵۰۰ ‌برگزار می‌شوند و عملاً چنین تقسیم بندی منجر به ریزش مخاطبان خواهد شد و چنین فضایی را پیش روی اهالی موسیقی خواهد آورد که برگزاری کنسرت فاقد حداقل دستاورد مالی منطقی خواهد بود و منجر به تعطیلی چنین اجراهای زنده‌ای به عنوان یکی از اتفاقات شاخص فرهنگی در هر کشوری از جمله ایران می‌شوند. 

در واقع مشخصاً ضربه اصلی را نه مخاطب موسیقی ـ که با خرید لوح یا دانلود مجاز و غیرمجاز موسیقی نیازش را تأمین می‌کند ـ بلکه اهالی ساز و آواز خواهند خورد که منبع اصلی درآمدشان قطع شده یا در برآورد خوشبینانه به شکل وسیعی تحلیل خواهد رفت، چرا که کسب درآمد از محل فروش آلبوم‌های موسیقی در موسیقی ایران بیشتر حکم یک شوخی را دارد و این اجراهای زنده است که موسیقی ایران را زنده نگه داشته است. با این اوصاف، آیا ایده‌پرداز چنین طرح خطرناکی، خواسته یا ناخواسته بنیان موسیقی ایران را نشانه نرفته است؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

watch this........

A journalist having an interview with two Israeli Youths; these two claim that they are not afraid of missiles of Hamas and see the rest of the story.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=664214137002744

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rahi2357

logoye bank hay eslamiye iran va ertebatesh ba kalameye " reba " (hamon nozool ) 
kar kare engilisast







==============================================================================

* white lies _ to lose my life




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

rahi2357 said:


> logoye bank hay eslamiye iran va ertebatesh ba kalameye " reba " (hamon nozool )
> kar kare engilisast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==============================================================================
> 
> * white lies _ to lose my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




عکس در مورد بانکا خیلی باحال بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

Umair Nawaz said:


> watch this........
> 
> A journalist having an interview with two Israeli Youths; these two claim that they are not afraid of missiles of Hamas and see the rest of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=664214137002744




OMG!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Check this out Sameagol's bro.....

View attachment 41050

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Umair Nawaz said:


> watch this........
> 
> A journalist having an interview with two Israeli Youths; these two claim that they are not afraid of missiles of Hamas and see the rest of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=664214137002744




  



RazPaK said:


>



@Umair Nawaz post the video on the gaza updates thread, plz.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

@rmi5 Kojaeed shoma? Man ta 3, 4 rooze dige inja bishtar faal nistam, miram 6, 7 mah dige bar migaardam, ta zamani ke man hastam laghal biad dore ham bashim 



Umair Nawaz said:


> watch this........
> 
> A journalist having an interview with two Israeli Youths; these two claim that they are not afraid of missiles of Hamas and see the rest of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=664214137002744



I would run away too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

آقا ماه رمضون انقدر گشنگی کشیدم مثل قحطی زده ها شدم .

دیشب تا صبح هجوم بردم سمت یخچال هر چی جلو چشمم بود خوردم الان مرگ مغزی شدم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

S00R3NA said:


> آقا ماه رمضون انقدر گشنگی کشیدم مثل قحطی زده ها شدم .
> 
> دیشب هجوم بردم سمت یخچال هر چی جلو چشمم بود خوردم الان مرگ مغزی شدم



نوش جون!

عیدتونم مبارک.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

S00R3NA said:


> آقا ماه رمضون انقدر گشنگی کشیدم مثل قحطی زده ها شدم .
> 
> دیشب تا صبح هجوم بردم سمت یخچال هر چی جلو چشمم بود خوردم الان مرگ مغزی شدم


منم الان میخوام صبحانه بخورم یکم برام عجیب هست

میخواستیم راه بیوفتیم الان بریم سفر، فهمیدیم که اتوبان تهران کرج قفل شده، همینطور کرج قزوین. فعلا موندیم خونه، البته بهتر، تویتعطیلات آدم تا جایی که میتونه نباید سفر بره. ملت همه هجوم بردن به جاده ها بعد یه ماه گشنگی و تشنگی و خستگی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

@flamer84 Are you a real Romanian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> منم الان میخوام صبحانه بخورم یکم برام عجیب هست
> 
> میخواستیم راه بیوفتیم الان بریم سفر، فهمیدیم که اتوبان تهران کرج قفل شده، همینطور کرج قزوین. فعلا موندیم خونه، البته بهتر، تویتعطیلات آدم تا جایی که میتونه نباید سفر بره. ملت همه هجوم بردن به جاده ها بعد یه ماه گشنگی و تشنگی و خستگی




آره عجیبه . من نظم خوابم هم تو ماه رمضون به هم ریخت یکم 

اگر کارمند تو خانواده نداشته باشی بهتره چند روز دیگه بری سفر . الان فقط شلوغی و ترافیکه و اگر جایی هم از قبل نداشته باشی اسیر میشی .



Anti Theist Brotherhood said:


> نوش جون!
> 
> عیدتونم مبارک.



ممنون

.همچنین

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

@Serpentine @New @haman10 @S00R3NA @MOHSENAM @mohsen @Abii, (yes, even you Mr.ahmagh) @spiderkiller @Surenas
@rahi2357 @Gilamard


Hi, I want all Iranian members here to read/listen this.

*Banisadr: Israel is a phenomenon which sees its survival and existence through the disintegration of the Middle East.*

In a recent interview with Radio Asre-Jadid, Abolhassan Banisadr spoke about the crimes which are being committed by the Israeli army in Gaza, the reasons beyond them and the indifferent reaction of some Iranians to the situation. Below are some extracts which I have translated from the interview, however, the entire interview is worth listening to.



I would also like to mention that in another interview last week, he advocated a one-state solution to the Palestinian-Israeli conflict. This has also been suggested in the past by others including Edward Said, Judith Butler and Yasser Arafat.


So, that being said, here are some quotations from Banisadr’s Friday interview:



“Khamenei and Netanyahu have the same way of thinking. Mr (Khamenei) believes in (a doctrine of) victory through terrorisation, and thinks that if the West Bank also becomes armed, the work is done. Mr (Netanyahu), who is committing these crimes in Gaza, is in favour of creating fear and terror (as one of his generals had stated), so these people the Palestinians) do not dare to do anything and so they accept the situation of being sub-human and of slow death. Therefore, they have similar ways of thinking. What Khamenei really means is that he wants the West Bank to come under the control of Hamas and Islamic Jihad. However...these groups in Gaza do not observe the human rights of Palestinians. If you have accepted the logic of armed violence, then you inevitably will accept that the people with the stronger military will prevail, and therefore that the Palestinians should remain under the domination of Israel. We can’t expect a power oriented mind to understand such realities.”



“The problem is that in Islamic countries the understanding of religion has become alienated and as a result people give a Godly role to power and force. ... They have created a destiny for themselves. The adventures of the crusades (in medieval times) are being repeated with one major difference. During the crusades, the west brought armies to the region and was defeated. Today, Muslims make their own money from selling oil to the west for next-to-nothing prices and then use this money they buy weapons from the west to killing each other in its favour, hence bringing their countries to the verge of disintegration.”



“Israel is a phenomenon which sees its survival and existence through the disintegration of the Middle East (region). When I was in Iran (until June 1981, when he was overthrown by a coup), I became aware of the Israeli plan for the disintegration of the countries of the region (the Middle East). This plan was being developed in the U.S. Department of Defence. This plan is being implemented wherever the U.S. has intervened since. You can see this in Libya, in Syria and in Iraq. Iran is also part of such a plan, and if Israel has an opportunity to become dominant, it will come after me and you (meaning the Iranians). Is it not being said that Israel is building bases in the Iraqi, Syrian and Iranian areas of Kurdistan. We need to follow a policy which is based on the principle of ‘negative equilibrium,’ a policy which makes it possible for all countries in the region to live independently and freely and to cooperate and coexist with what they share in common.”



“Part of the problem of Palestine, from my point of view, is internal. The Palestinians could well use the opportunity they had gained in order to establish a society based on rights. If they had done this, then Israel could neither inflict such suffering on them nor rain bombs on them all the time.”



“Here we are all facing a bitter reality, which is that as Israel was committing crimes in Gaza this week, in Syria 1700 people were also killed. (In such a situation) Mr Netanyahu can say: ‘so, I can kill more.’”



“The reason some people (referring to some Iranians) say that Gaza has nothing to do with me them is because they can’t think that people are right-oriented, and so that nations have a right to live and to have national rights. The reason a person can’t think in such a way is because, as an Iranian, s/he does not see herself as one who has such rights. If s/he thought in such a way and saw himself as a human being with rights, then, he could not say that is was none of his business because s/he knew that the violation of rights anywhere in the world is like a violation of her or his rights in Iran.”



“...Who is stealing Iranian oil? Saudi Arabia, which is allied with Israel, and Qatar and the United Arab Emirates, who are allies of Israel. So (what is happening in Gaza, from this point of view) is also our business. ...Who was involved in the October Surprise and Iran-Gate? Israel. Who helped the (Iranian) regime to continue a war with Iraq for eight years? Israel. So it is our business.”



“How does the propaganda of the dominant power confuse people like you so that you can’t see the truth? ...We are surrounded by the military and intelligence bases of the U.S. and Israel, so it is our business.”



We should become architects/creators of our destinies and terminate the life of despotism. We ourselves should become right-oriented people. We ourselves should become proud and noble nations, and become nations which organize our lives based on national rights...not letting anyone to violate even an iota of these rights.



Banisadr: Israel is a phenomenon which sees its survival and existence through the disintegration of the Middle East ▪ Iranian.com

Listen here:Banisadr 93-05-03= بنی صدر: طرز فکر آقای خامنه ای با آقای نتانیاهو یکی است by Esteghlal Azadi on SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

Anti Theist Brotherhood said:


> @flamer84 Are you a real Romanian?



Yes,why ? Are we such a rare breed,akin to unicorns ?

In all seriousness,yes-100% Romanian here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Salam
eid hame mobarak.
guess what i am doing now.






....................

Ps: @New happy new username.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gilamard

Ostad said:


> Salam
> eid hame mobarak.
> guess what i am doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
> 
> Ps: @New happy new username.



hey, long time no see 
eidet mobarak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Marhaba, Kaifa Halukum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> Salam
> eid hame mobarak.
> guess what i am doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
> 
> Ps: @New happy new username.


salam aziz
eid to ham mobarak
are dige bad az piroozi eslam dige goftim ye esme jadid bezarim
we all missed you here, dude.
omidvaram salamat bashi

BTW, eide hame mobarak

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> Salam
> eid hame mobarak.
> guess what i am doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
> 
> Ps: @New happy new username.



Hi there mate, long time no see. You should visit here more frequently. We miss you quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iranigirl2

Serpentine said:


> Hi there mate, long time no see. You should visit here more frequently. We miss you quickly.


just wondering Surenas ro baray hamisheh ban kardi?


----------



## Ostad

@Gilamard , @New , @Serpentine , @others
thank you. i missed you guys too. 
i am free these days, so its my Trolling season.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MOHSENAM

Ostad said:


> Salam
> eid hame mobarak.
> guess what i am doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
> 
> Ps: @New happy new username.






-------
In axi ke gozashti axe emruze mane 



iranigirl2 said:


> just wondering Surenas ro baray hamisheh ban kardi?




Aziz serpentine ban nakard, Webmaster ban kard. be in khater ke suti dad va ba accounte digash online shod. man dashtam safahate ghadimie inja ro etefaghi check mikardam didam webmaster khodesh shakhsan inja comment dade va Surena ro be elate double user budan ban kard. double user budan inja permant ban dare. fekr konam tu un safaht @rmi5 ro didam va fekr konam dar jaryan bashe. Surena aka Baradar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

MOHSENAM said:


> Aziz serpentine ban nakard, Webmaster ban kard. be in khater ke suti dad va ba accounte digash online shod. man dashtam safahate ghadimie inja ro etefaghi check mikardam didam webmaster khodesh shakhsan inja comment dade va Surena ro be elate double user budan ban kard. double user budan inja permant ban dare. fekr konam tu un safaht @rmi5 ro didam va fekr konam dar jaryan bashe. Surena aka Baradar




Yani hich vaght degh nimiyad inja beneviseh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

iranigirl2 said:


> Yani hich vaght degh nimiyad inja beneviseh?




Ma ye zede arabe digam inja dashtim be name Resurrection, unam suti dad va double user az ab darumad va permant ban shod... az un mogheyi ke ban shod dige inja nayumad. 

Fekr konam bazia inja hastan mesle "Abii" ke kharej az inja ba Surena dar ertebat hastan.

P.S age Surena mikhad bargarde va ehtemalan bar zede Azeriha troll kone, behtare ke nayad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iranigirl2

MOHSENAM said:


> Ma ye zede arabe digam inja dashtim be name Resurrection, unam suti dad va double user az ab darumad va permant ban shod... az un mogheyi ke ban shod dige inja nayumad.



yeah midonam kero migy. alan inja shodeh poor as troll. Surena behtarin adam bod inja.


P.S Surenas if you are reading this,please make another account , come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

iranigirl2 said:


> P.S Surenas if you are reading this,please make another account , come back.



I saw Al-Hasani blaming some user as Surenas as the guy was constantly posting the pictures of lizards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

RazPaK said:


> @Umair Nawaz post the video on the gaza updates thread, plz.


it is there already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> @Gilamard , @New , @Serpentine , @others
> thank you. i missed you guys too.
> i am free these days, so its my Trolling season.


That season is kindly welcomed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

عصرایران ؛ داوود شریفی - برای آنهایی که در تناقضات بی پایان "بهار عربی" هنوز در دو قطبی استبداد-دموکراسی گرفتار هستند. برای آنهایی که دیروز پرسش معروف "در سوریه چه می گذرد" بی پاسخ ماند و امروز پرسش"در عراق چه می گذرد" معما شده است. برای آنهایی که شعار "بای بای بشار" تبدیل به هیاهوی "ای وای داعش" شده است. برای آنهایی که امروز می شنوند تکریت "پاکسازی" شد و فردا، تکرار اخبار دیروز را مرور می کنند. برای ما، برای آنها، برای دوست برای دشمن، برای مسلمان برای مسیحی، شیعه و سنی، تهران و ریاض، مسکو و واشنگتن، خاورمیانه تبدیل به آتشفشان "روز واقعه" شده است!

نخست برای آنهایی که هنوز گرفتار اوهام بهار عربی هستند و در تحولات خاورمیانه به دنبال فرشته دموکراسی هستند تا دیو استبداد را نابود کند باید گفت این فرشته در خاورمیانه به انسان سجده نمی کند. دموکراسی در خاورمیانه، فرشته رانده شده است.گویی حق با ملک فهد بود زمانی که به سفیر امریکا توصیه کرد که در اینجا به دنبال دموکراسی نباشید چرا که با فرهنگ مردمان خاورمیانه بیگانه است!

تغییر الگوی جنگی ارتش 

برای آنهایی که هنوز می پرسند "در سوریه چه می گذرد؟" و پاسخ پرسش خویش را دریافت نکرده، گرفتار پرسش "در عراق چه می گذرد؟" شده اند باید گفت اگر هنوز از زاویه دموکراسی خواهی به دنبال پاسخ هستید هیچ کس نخواهد توانست پاسخ پرسش شما را بدهد. اما اگر پرسش شما ناظر بر تحولات نظامی است باید گفت پاشنه میدان نبرد پس از ورود حزب الله لبنان ، تغییرات جدی کرده است.
با این حال ماهیت نامتقارن و دینامیک جنگ های غیر کلاسیک، مبتنی بر آزاد سازی سریع مناطق نیست بلکه بر پاکسازی تدریجی استوار است که گاه عبور از یک مجتمع مسکونی ممکن است هفته ها زمان ببرد ، چه رسد به محله ها و شهرها و استان ها.





به این ترتیب در سوریه با دشمنی روبرو هستید که با اسلوب کلاسیک نمی جنگد. به عنوان مثال در یک شهر یا روستایی که در کنترل گروه های مسلح است، بخش عمده تمرکز این گروه ها در مجتمع های مسکونی، تونل های زیر زمین و عوارض طبیعی و جغرافیایی است به همین دلیل نه تنها بازپس گیری چنین مناطقی بسیار دشوار است بلکه بس از پاکسازی نیز، تثبیت نیرو در آن بسیار دشوار است به ویژه اگر بافت جمعیتی منطقه با گروه های مسلح همراه باشد.

به عنوان مثال در استان درعا در جنوب سوریه که اولین شراره های درگیری از این منطقه شروع شد بافت عشایری معارض، خود از موانع جدی پیشروی است. حتی اگر در مناطقی مانند درعا، بافت جمعیتی مخالف با حضور مسلحین باشد، تمرکز تک تیراندازها در مجتمع های مسکونی می تواند پیشروی ارتش را به شدت کند نماید و یا در محله های قدیمی در حلب یا داریا در حومه غربی دمشق که کوچه های بسیار باریکی دارد، خطوط تماس بین طرفین ممکن است ماه ها بدون تغییر باقی بماند.

با این حال کارشناسان نظامی معتقدند با تغییر استراتژی نظامی و به کار گیری تاکتیک های درگیری غیر کلاسیک، توان دفاعی ارتش سوریه و به زودی ارتش عراق در مقابله با گروه های مسلح افزایش یافته و پس از توقف روند پیشروی های آنان، شرایط میدانی به تدریج به نفع ارتش تغییر یابد.
طبیعی است که این فرایند، شیب ثابتی ندارد و در مقاطعی ممکن است دچار نوسانات منفی یا مثبت شود.

تضعیف ارتش آزاد،جبهه اسلامی و جبهه النصره

یکی از تحولات میدانی جدی در سوریه، تضعیف مسلحین وابسته به ارتش آزاد، جبهه اسلامی و جبهه النصره در فشار گاز انبری میان ارتش سوریه از یک سو و داعش از سوی دیگر است.

به عنوان مثال "دیرالزور" که زمانی مرکز اصلی جبهه النصره بود اکنون تحت سیطره داعش قرار دارد. به این ترتیب می توان گفت که به زودی درگیری اصلی در شرق سوریه میان داعش و ارتش این کشور از سر گرفته خواهد شد.

در "حلب" فشار ناشی از نزدیک شدن دو سر انبر "ارتش سوریه-داعش" باعث شکست های پی در پی برای گروه های مسلح شده است به گونه ای که این گروه های از شرق و شمال شرق تحت هجوم داعش و از غرب و جنوب غربی تحت فشار ارتش سوریه قرار گرفته اند. 

یکی دیگر از تحولات جدید حمایت توپخانه ای ارتش سوریه از کمیته های دفاعی کردها در برابر هجوم داعش در حومه "حسکه" است که با وجود درگیری های چندی پیش میان ارتش و کردها، این همراهی نشان از آمادگی ارتش سوریه برای رویارویی مستقیم با داعش دارد.

خلافت جبهه النصره در برابر خلافت داعش

مساله اعلام امارت اسلامی در عید فطر توسط جبهه النصره که پاسخی به اعلام دولت خلافت از سوی داعش است نیز باعث اختلافات جدی میان النصره و متحدین شاخه القاعده در سوریه شده است.هر چند جیش الاسلام از جبهه النصره خواسته است این خلافت را اعلام نکند ولی به نظر می رسد این موضوع دیر یا زود باعث درگیری میان النصره و جبهه اسلامی خواهد شد که تضعیف این جریان ها به نفع ارتش سوریه و داعش تمام خواهد شد. 

درگیری حزب الله لبنان با جبهه النصره و داعش

درگیری در سلسله جبال شرقی لبنان در مرز با سوریه در روزهای اخیر میان جبهه النصره و حزب الله یکی از تحولات بارز میدانی اخیر است؛ جایی که مسلحین وابسته به القاعده که پس از فرار از "یبرود" و سایر شهرهای منطقه "قلمون" سوریه در دره های کوهستانی میان لبنان و سوریه مستقر شده اند.

آنها همزمان با طرح اعلام امارت اسلامی از سوی ابو محمد جولانی تصمیم به هجوم به روستاهای شیعه نشین اطراف بعلبک داشتند که با عملیات پیشگیرانه حزب الله، این عملیات آنها ناکام ماند.

به نظر می رسد فرماندهی حزب الله مصمم به پاکسازی این مناطق است که اولین گام قطع ارتباط "عرسال" و دره های کوهستانی مرزی است.
لازم به ذکر است شهرک سنی نشین عرسال در منطقه بقاع یکی از مراکز اصلی حمایت کننده جبهه النصره در سلسله جبال شرقی است که پوشش سیاسی جریان المستقبل مانع ورود ارتش به این شهرک شده است.

همچنین در آخرین شب های ماه رمضان، درگیری های شدیدی بین داعش و حزب الله رخ داد. تا قبل از این ، عمده درگیری های حزب الله با النصره بود.

تقسیم بندی خاک سوریه

به این ترتیب درباره آنچه که در سوریه می توان گفت این است که در حال حاضر در حدود 30 درصد خاک این کشور که عمده این مناطق کویری است در اختیار داعش قرار دارد، سهم نظام سوریه در حدود 55-60 درصد و گروه های مسلح وابسته به القاعده، جیش الاسلام و ارتش آزاد کنترل 15-10 درصد سوریه را در اختیار دارند. 

روند تحولات میدانی به نفع نظام سوریه و داعش به پیش می رود و تا ماه های آینده به درگیری اصلی میان داعش و ارتش سوریه منجر خواهد شد. 

البته این به معنای نابودی سریع سایر گروه های مسلح نیست. فراموش نکنیم که یک ارتش کلاسیک متمرکز در برابر گروه های مسلح غیر متمرکز ممکن است به یکباره کنترل مناطق گسترده ای را از دست دهد که باز پس گرفتن آنها با توجه به ماهیت و جغرافیای درگیری ممکن است زمان طولانی تری بگیرد. 

بررسی تحولات نظامی در شمال، شرق و حتی غرب سوریه در استان های حسکه، الرقه و حمص نشان می دهد که معرکه داعش و ارتش سوریه، قطب اصلی درگیری ها را تشکیل خواهد داد. درگیری هایی که نتیجه بحران سوریه را رقم خواهد زد.

با این حال پس از انتخابات ریاست جمهوری سوریه و پیروزی بشار اسد می توان گفت که سقوط نظام سوریه توسط ارتش آزاد و جبهه النصره کاملاً منتفی است و اینک نبرد به سمت جنگ نهایی داعش و ارتش سوریه می رود که در نهایت، یا بشار اسد بماند یا جانشین او خلیفه ای باشد به نام ابوبکر بغدادی!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> عصرایران ؛ داوود شریفی - برای آنهایی که در تناقضات بی پایان "بهار عربی" هنوز در دو قطبی استبداد-دموکراسی گرفتار هستند. برای آنهایی که دیروز پرسش معروف "در سوریه چه می گذرد" بی پاسخ ماند و امروز پرسش"در عراق چه می گذرد" معما شده است. برای آنهایی که شعار "بای بای بشار" تبدیل به هیاهوی "ای وای داعش" شده است. برای آنهایی که امروز می شنوند تکریت "پاکسازی" شد و فردا، تکرار اخبار دیروز را مرور می کنند. برای ما، برای آنها، برای دوست برای دشمن، برای مسلمان برای مسیحی، شیعه و سنی، تهران و ریاض، مسکو و واشنگتن، خاورمیانه تبدیل به آتشفشان "روز واقعه" شده است!
> 
> نخست برای آنهایی که هنوز گرفتار اوهام بهار عربی هستند و در تحولات خاورمیانه به دنبال فرشته دموکراسی هستند تا دیو استبداد را نابود کند باید گفت این فرشته در خاورمیانه به انسان سجده نمی کند. دموکراسی در خاورمیانه، فرشته رانده شده است.گویی حق با ملک فهد بود زمانی که به سفیر امریکا توصیه کرد که در اینجا به دنبال دموکراسی نباشید چرا که با فرهنگ مردمان خاورمیانه بیگانه است!
> 
> تغییر الگوی جنگی ارتش
> 
> برای آنهایی که هنوز می پرسند "در سوریه چه می گذرد؟" و پاسخ پرسش خویش را دریافت نکرده، گرفتار پرسش "در عراق چه می گذرد؟" شده اند باید گفت اگر هنوز از زاویه دموکراسی خواهی به دنبال پاسخ هستید هیچ کس نخواهد توانست پاسخ پرسش شما را بدهد. اما اگر پرسش شما ناظر بر تحولات نظامی است باید گفت پاشنه میدان نبرد پس از ورود حزب الله لبنان ، تغییرات جدی کرده است.
> با این حال ماهیت نامتقارن و دینامیک جنگ های غیر کلاسیک، مبتنی بر آزاد سازی سریع مناطق نیست بلکه بر پاکسازی تدریجی استوار است که گاه عبور از یک مجتمع مسکونی ممکن است هفته ها زمان ببرد ، چه رسد به محله ها و شهرها و استان ها.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به این ترتیب در سوریه با دشمنی روبرو هستید که با اسلوب کلاسیک نمی جنگد. به عنوان مثال در یک شهر یا روستایی که در کنترل گروه های مسلح است، بخش عمده تمرکز این گروه ها در مجتمع های مسکونی، تونل های زیر زمین و عوارض طبیعی و جغرافیایی است به همین دلیل نه تنها بازپس گیری چنین مناطقی بسیار دشوار است بلکه بس از پاکسازی نیز، تثبیت نیرو در آن بسیار دشوار است به ویژه اگر بافت جمعیتی منطقه با گروه های مسلح همراه باشد.
> 
> به عنوان مثال در استان درعا در جنوب سوریه که اولین شراره های درگیری از این منطقه شروع شد بافت عشایری معارض، خود از موانع جدی پیشروی است. حتی اگر در مناطقی مانند درعا، بافت جمعیتی مخالف با حضور مسلحین باشد، تمرکز تک تیراندازها در مجتمع های مسکونی می تواند پیشروی ارتش را به شدت کند نماید و یا در محله های قدیمی در حلب یا داریا در حومه غربی دمشق که کوچه های بسیار باریکی دارد، خطوط تماس بین طرفین ممکن است ماه ها بدون تغییر باقی بماند.
> 
> با این حال کارشناسان نظامی معتقدند با تغییر استراتژی نظامی و به کار گیری تاکتیک های درگیری غیر کلاسیک، توان دفاعی ارتش سوریه و به زودی ارتش عراق در مقابله با گروه های مسلح افزایش یافته و پس از توقف روند پیشروی های آنان، شرایط میدانی به تدریج به نفع ارتش تغییر یابد.
> طبیعی است که این فرایند، شیب ثابتی ندارد و در مقاطعی ممکن است دچار نوسانات منفی یا مثبت شود.
> 
> تضعیف ارتش آزاد،جبهه اسلامی و جبهه النصره
> 
> یکی از تحولات میدانی جدی در سوریه، تضعیف مسلحین وابسته به ارتش آزاد، جبهه اسلامی و جبهه النصره در فشار گاز انبری میان ارتش سوریه از یک سو و داعش از سوی دیگر است.
> 
> به عنوان مثال "دیرالزور" که زمانی مرکز اصلی جبهه النصره بود اکنون تحت سیطره داعش قرار دارد. به این ترتیب می توان گفت که به زودی درگیری اصلی در شرق سوریه میان داعش و ارتش این کشور از سر گرفته خواهد شد.
> 
> در "حلب" فشار ناشی از نزدیک شدن دو سر انبر "ارتش سوریه-داعش" باعث شکست های پی در پی برای گروه های مسلح شده است به گونه ای که این گروه های از شرق و شمال شرق تحت هجوم داعش و از غرب و جنوب غربی تحت فشار ارتش سوریه قرار گرفته اند.
> 
> یکی دیگر از تحولات جدید حمایت توپخانه ای ارتش سوریه از کمیته های دفاعی کردها در برابر هجوم داعش در حومه "حسکه" است که با وجود درگیری های چندی پیش میان ارتش و کردها، این همراهی نشان از آمادگی ارتش سوریه برای رویارویی مستقیم با داعش دارد.
> 
> خلافت جبهه النصره در برابر خلافت داعش
> 
> مساله اعلام امارت اسلامی در عید فطر توسط جبهه النصره که پاسخی به اعلام دولت خلافت از سوی داعش است نیز باعث اختلافات جدی میان النصره و متحدین شاخه القاعده در سوریه شده است.هر چند جیش الاسلام از جبهه النصره خواسته است این خلافت را اعلام نکند ولی به نظر می رسد این موضوع دیر یا زود باعث درگیری میان النصره و جبهه اسلامی خواهد شد که تضعیف این جریان ها به نفع ارتش سوریه و داعش تمام خواهد شد.
> 
> درگیری حزب الله لبنان با جبهه النصره و داعش
> 
> درگیری در سلسله جبال شرقی لبنان در مرز با سوریه در روزهای اخیر میان جبهه النصره و حزب الله یکی از تحولات بارز میدانی اخیر است؛ جایی که مسلحین وابسته به القاعده که پس از فرار از "یبرود" و سایر شهرهای منطقه "قلمون" سوریه در دره های کوهستانی میان لبنان و سوریه مستقر شده اند.
> 
> آنها همزمان با طرح اعلام امارت اسلامی از سوی ابو محمد جولانی تصمیم به هجوم به روستاهای شیعه نشین اطراف بعلبک داشتند که با عملیات پیشگیرانه حزب الله، این عملیات آنها ناکام ماند.
> 
> به نظر می رسد فرماندهی حزب الله مصمم به پاکسازی این مناطق است که اولین گام قطع ارتباط "عرسال" و دره های کوهستانی مرزی است.
> لازم به ذکر است شهرک سنی نشین عرسال در منطقه بقاع یکی از مراکز اصلی حمایت کننده جبهه النصره در سلسله جبال شرقی است که پوشش سیاسی جریان المستقبل مانع ورود ارتش به این شهرک شده است.
> 
> همچنین در آخرین شب های ماه رمضان، درگیری های شدیدی بین داعش و حزب الله رخ داد. تا قبل از این ، عمده درگیری های حزب الله با النصره بود.
> 
> تقسیم بندی خاک سوریه
> 
> به این ترتیب درباره آنچه که در سوریه می توان گفت این است که در حال حاضر در حدود 30 درصد خاک این کشور که عمده این مناطق کویری است در اختیار داعش قرار دارد، سهم نظام سوریه در حدود 55-60 درصد و گروه های مسلح وابسته به القاعده، جیش الاسلام و ارتش آزاد کنترل 15-10 درصد سوریه را در اختیار دارند.
> 
> روند تحولات میدانی به نفع نظام سوریه و داعش به پیش می رود و تا ماه های آینده به درگیری اصلی میان داعش و ارتش سوریه منجر خواهد شد.
> 
> البته این به معنای نابودی سریع سایر گروه های مسلح نیست. فراموش نکنیم که یک ارتش کلاسیک متمرکز در برابر گروه های مسلح غیر متمرکز ممکن است به یکباره کنترل مناطق گسترده ای را از دست دهد که باز پس گرفتن آنها با توجه به ماهیت و جغرافیای درگیری ممکن است زمان طولانی تری بگیرد.
> 
> بررسی تحولات نظامی در شمال، شرق و حتی غرب سوریه در استان های حسکه، الرقه و حمص نشان می دهد که معرکه داعش و ارتش سوریه، قطب اصلی درگیری ها را تشکیل خواهد داد. درگیری هایی که نتیجه بحران سوریه را رقم خواهد زد.
> 
> با این حال پس از انتخابات ریاست جمهوری سوریه و پیروزی بشار اسد می توان گفت که سقوط نظام سوریه توسط ارتش آزاد و جبهه النصره کاملاً منتفی است و اینک نبرد به سمت جنگ نهایی داعش و ارتش سوریه می رود که در نهایت، یا بشار اسد بماند یا جانشین او خلیفه ای باشد به نام ابوبکر بغدادی!




امروز انقد غذا خوردم حال و حوصله ی خوندن چیزو ندارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> امروز انقد غذا خوردم حال و حوصله ی خوندن چیزو ندارم


hehe, nooshe joonet, man hanooz nahar nakhordam, yani na mailam keshide na hal daram pasham chizi dorost konam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> hehe, nooshe joonet, man hanooz nahar nakhordam, yani na mailam keshide na hal daram pasham chizi dorost konam




Haha khob zang bezan az birun begir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

iranigirl2 said:


> just wondering Surenas ro baray hamisheh ban kardi?


Na man asan banesh nakardam. Mod haie dg banesh kardan. Accounts fake ham dasht.


----------



## spiderkiller

یعنی خدا لعنت کنه هرچی عرب خلیج ه. حرومزاده ها با پول های حروم نفتیشون غولی درست کردن که عملا خاورمیانه رو واسه شیعه های خارج از ایران ، ترکمن ها ، کرد ها و ... جهنم کرده نمیشه هم جلوش رو گرفت بعد اسراییل مثل ریگ داره مسلمون میکشه. واقعا غیرت تو خون اینا نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

MOHSENAM said:


> Haha khob zang bezan az birun begir.


tooye shiraz jaye khoobi nemishnasam zang bezanam, ye do ja ghablan zang zadam pashimoon shodam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

New said:


> tooye shiraz jaye khoobi nemishnasam zang bezanam, ye do ja ghablan zang zadam pashimoon shodam


طرفای ما رستوران نگین خیلی عالیه. کبابش خیلی خوبه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

New said:


> tooye shiraz jaye khoobi nemishnasam zang bezanam, ye do ja ghablan zang zadam pashimoon shodam




ما که درو برمون 50 تا رستوران ریخته



spiderkiller said:


> طرفای ما رستوران نگین خیلی عالیه. کبابش خیلی خوبه




شمام بچه شیرازی؟



raptor22 said:


> Iran’s geo-economic situation is characterized by two underlying facts:
> a) It houses one of the largest hydrocarbon reserve bases in the world;1 and
> b) By virtue of having direct borders with 15 different states,2 Iran fits into a diverse set of regions including the Middle East, Persian Gulf, Caspian Basin, and Central Asia.




@Serpentine

Arian bazi az Irania postaye kheyli khubi midan amma man tala nadidam be kesi positive rating bedi.

@Ostad

Khosh amadi jana vali hala chera. 
Nabudi enghad ba zede ma troll kardan..,dir umadi. 

@S00R3NA

Shoma ghablan negative rating nadashti. in negative rating ro az koja gerefti?



rahi2357 said:


>




Shoma engilist enghad khube kelas zaban ziad rafti ya kharej budi?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

spiderkiller said:


> طرفای ما رستوران نگین خیلی عالیه. کبابش خیلی خوبه


Hosaleye restaurant ro nadaram, biroon bar ham dare?
if yes, Number PLZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

MOHSENAM said:


> ما که درو برمون 50 تا رستوران ریخته
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شمام بچه شیرازی؟



اره منم شیرازم.



New said:


> Hosaleye restaurant ro nadaram, biroon bar ham dare?
> if yes, Number PLZ


بیرون بر نداره خود مشتری باید بره غذا رو بگیره.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

spiderkiller said:


> بیرون بر نداره خود مشتری باید بره غذا رو بگیره


کجاست؟


----------



## spiderkiller

New said:


> کجاست؟


Ø¨ÙÙØ§Ø± Ø¹Ø¯Ø§ÙØªØ Ø´ÛØ±Ø§Ø²Ø Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ùâ­ - Google Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@WebMaster

Hi moddy , Is it possible to unban @Surenas?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

flamer84 said:


> Yes,why ? Are we such a rare breed,akin to unicorns ?
> 
> In all seriousness,yes-100% Romanian here.



It's just interesting for me that Europeans show interest in Pakistan and Middle-East affairs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Hi moddy , Is it possible to unban @Surenas?


why not, after all he was "The god, among the mankind".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> @S00R3NA
> 
> Shoma ghablan negative rating nadashti. in negative rating ro az koja gerefti?


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

Welcome back Akhavi.



Ostad said:


> why not, after all he was "The god, among the mankind".



I really wanted to see Surenas and rmi5 get along.

Anyway, if I got banned I will probably not come back until October. You'll know when I come back 



iranigirl2 said:


> @Serpentine @New @haman10 @S00R3NA @MOHSENAM @mohsen @Abii, (yes, even you Mr.ahmagh) @spiderkiller @Surenas
> @rahi2357 @Gilamard



Raftam javabeto bedam to thread بهایی ها didam pakesh karde boodi.
Zamani ke ona tasis shode boodan ke Israeli vojood nadasht? Inghadr nazariye toteee naparzad. In gir dadane be Israel tavasote shoma mesle yek "Self-fulfilling prophecy" mimone.

Man khodam ta hododi moteghadam ke ISIS momkene gheyr mostaghim tavasot kharejiha hedayat beshe, vali dar hali ke Iran feelan tahte feshare be dalili siasathaye ahmaghaneye IRI mikhaheed che konim? Bejaye ke dakhle Arabistan ro biarid hame energy ro sarfe yek mosht Moosalmooni kardid ke cheshmetoono nadarand.



iranigirl2 said:


> P.S Surenas if you are reading this,please make another account , come back.



Khoshebale Surenas!  Surenas to militaryphotos(DOT)net fa'ale, ba id khodesh, boro onja behesh PM bede, vali ba'eed midoonam bargarde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

@Nihonjin1051 Hi man, we talked before (my account was banned by religious extremists), briefly. I have been to Japan before, again, briefly. I wasn't there long enough to learn too much about your culture. Please take the time to tell us about your culture. Thanks.


----------



## Ostad

Anti Theist Brotherhood said:


> Welcome back Akhavi.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to see Surenas and rmi5 get along.
> 
> Anyway, if I got banned I will probably not come back until October. You'll know when I come back
> 
> 
> 
> Raftam javabeto bedam to thread بهایی ها didam pakesh karde boodi.
> Zamani ke ona tasis shode boodan ke Israeli vojood nadasht? Inghadr nazariye toteee naparzad. In gir dadane be Israel tavasote shoma mesle yek "Self-fulfilling prophecy" mimone.
> 
> Man khodam ta hododi moteghadam ke ISIS momkene gheyr mostaghim tavasot kharejiha hedayat beshe, vali dar hali ke Iran feelan tahte feshare be dalili siasathaye ahmaghaneye IRI mikhaheed che konim? Bejaye ke dakhle Arabistan ro biarid hame energy ro sarfe yek mosht Moosalmooni kardid ke cheshmetoono nadarand.
> 
> 
> 
> Khoshebale Surenas!  Surenas to militaryphotos(DOT)net fa'ale, ba id khodesh, boro onja behesh PM bede, vali ba'eed midoonam bargarde.


thanks bro (akhavi?? )
about @rmi5 and surenas its not possible because of surenas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

Ostad said:


> thanks bro (akhavi?? )
> about @rmi5 and surenas its not possible because of surenas.



Ma Khuzestaniha be bardar migim akhavi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Anti Theist Brotherhood said:


> Ma Khuzestaniha be bardar migim akhavi.


its okay. (for a sec i thought you are calling me ...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

Ostad said:


> its okay. (for a sec i thought you are calling me ...)



Lol chi fekr kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Anti Theist Brotherhood said:


> Lol chi fekr kardi?


fekar kardam ke mano ba baradar haye zahmat keshe basij mogayeseh kardi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

Ostad said:


> fekar kardam ke mano ba baradar haye zahmat keshe basij mogayeseh kardi.



HAHAHAAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


>




Midunam dust man manzuram kudum postet bud, yani kodum postet ke be ina feshar umade behet manfi dadan.

---

Dustan migam @rmi5 ehtemalan hesabi eide ghorab terekunde, azash khabari nist.


----------



## Ostad

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Ostad

Ostad jan kheyli khoshhalemun kardi dobare bargashti. chi shod kar marat tamum shod va bargashti? darsat tamum shod?gheybate tulani dashti...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Ostad jan kheyli khoshhalemun kardi dobare bargashti. chi shod kar marat tamum shod va bargashti? darsat tamum shod?gheybate tulani dashti...


mamnum na hanuz dar hale tahsil hastam ye moddat ba ye organ kar mikardam ke abemon to ye job naraft.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

MOHSENAM said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Hi moddy , Is it possible to unban @Surenas?



Ok bro. Eid mubarak!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

WebMaster said:


> Ok bro. Eid mubarak!




Eide shoma ham Mubarak, dear bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anti Theist Brotherhood

@WebMaster

Hi Webby, Happy Eid. Please unban my account too @MilitantAtheist it was unjustly banned. Its a long story, but I could explain it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Anti Theist Brotherhood said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Hi Webby, Happy Eid. Please unban my account too @MilitantAtheist it was unjustly banned. Its a long story, but I could explain it.



Stick to one account otherwise i will ban IPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

WebMaster said:


> Stick to one account otherwise i will ban IPs.



Me love you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> Me love you


That's like you are being given another chance to live. 
Embrace your chances my son.

Hala ke faza, fazaye bro va dear bro hast mikhay yeki vesatat @haman10 , @Abii ro ham bokone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Got my first paycheck today! 

I went on a huge grocery spree, and bought a bunch of luxurious shit like filet mignon, hagen daz ice cream. lol 
I also bought a huge fan to cool my room

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> Midunam dust man manzuram kudum postet bud, yani kodum postet ke be ina feshar umade behet manfi dadan.



I need your advice | Page 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> I need your advice | Page 4




Chera behesh gofti khodeto dar bezan? 



New said:


> That's like you are being given another chance to live.
> Embrace your chances my son.
> 
> Hala ke faza, fazaye bro va dear bro hast mikhay yeki vesatat @haman10 , @Abii ro ham bokone.




Man az sue estefade khosham nemiad. 
Dar zemn man ye refaghate ghadimiyi (be andaze 2,3 mah) ba webmaster daram.

BTW I know u were joking, amma bache (ahriman) jedi harfeto bavar mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

@Surenas


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> Chera behesh gofti khodeto dar bezan?



ba un tarze fekre pro daesh ke dasht behtarin kare momken bud , chon zende budanesh be gheimate marge ye edde tamum mishod .

posthash ro ke tu safahate avale in thread neveshte bekhun ta ghazie biad dastet :

ISIS militants in Iraq seize Mosul and Tikrit, march towards Baghdad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> ba un tarze fekre pro daesh ke dasht behtarin kare momken bud , chon zende budanesh be gheimate marge ye edde tamum mishod .
> 
> posthash ro ke tu safahate avale in thread neveshte bekhun ta ghazie biad dastet :
> 
> ISIS militants in Iraq seize Mosul and Tikrit, march towards Baghdad.




He has changed mate.


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> He has changed mate.



you're naive .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> you're naive .




No man I measure people here and know many things. 

Vaghti bebine (az 3 mah pish dide) deashi ha che kesafati hastan aghlesh ziad mishe va mibine ke una ye mosht heyvunan ke faghat be donbale ghodratan, va motlaghan hich rabti be islam va ensanaiat nadarn.

BTW sometimes people get nuked.


----------



## ResurgentIran

@WebMaster

For the millionth time, I would like to change my username.
Get off your lazy fat a.ss and help me.

lol Im just kidding, but really, can you do it?

Maybe @Aeronaut can help me out, if he has such privileges.


----------



## rmi5

Anti Theist Brotherhood said:


> @rmi5 Kojaeed shoma? Man ta 3, 4 rooze dige inja bishtar faal nistam, miram 6, 7 mah dige bar migaardam, ta zamani ke man hastam laghal biad dore ham bashim
> 
> 
> 
> I would run away too.



man in rouz ha, kheyli saram sholough hast. be zour vaght konam biyaam internet, hattaa baraaye check kardan e email 



MOHSENAM said:


> -------
> In axi ke gozashti axe emruze mane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aziz serpentine ban nakard, Webmaster ban kard. be in khater ke suti dad va ba accounte digash online shod. man dashtam safahate ghadimie inja ro etefaghi check mikardam didam webmaster khodesh shakhsan inja comment dade va Surena ro be elate double user budan ban kard. double user budan inja permant ban dare. fekr konam tu un safaht @rmi5 ro didam va fekr konam dar jaryan bashe. Surena aka Baradar



Why do you want that psycho piece of shit to come back?



Ostad said:


> thanks bro (akhavi?? )
> about @rmi5 and surenas its not possible because of surenas.



He was a scumbag who was making fun of genocide of other people. These guys can ask him to come back, but I will kick his and their *** again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> man in rouz ha, kheyli saram sholough hast. be zour vaght konam biyaam internet, hattaa baraaye check kardan e email
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want that psycho piece of shit to come back?
> 
> 
> 
> He was a scumbag who was making fun of genocide of other people. These guys can ask him to come back, but I will kick his and their *** again




He can counter trolls of foreigners.


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> He can counter trolls of foreigners.


I don't care for your stupid troll fights. What I want is a troll-free environment for sane people who have some minimums of being intelligent and moral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> I don't care for your stupid troll fights. What I want is a troll-free environment for sane people who have some minimums of being intelligent and moral.




If u dont bother Surena he will not bother u.  BTW I dont know Surena or old members or your fights.


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> If u dont bother Surena he will not bother u.  BTW I dont know Surena or old members or your fights.



My principles are crystal clear and solid. His madness would result in a big kick in your ***. That's the bottom line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> My principles are crystal clear and solid. His madness would result in a big kick in your ***. That's the bottom line.




U can tell @WebMaster to permant ban him again.


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> U can tell @WebMaster to permant ban him again.


That's not my business. whoever pisses on a floor is responsible for cleaning it. As far as Webby is concerned, He would determine the quality of his website by allowing/banning these multiple user psycho moron, although, as far as I know webby, I am sure that he could not and would not tolerate those trolls for a long time, and he will ban those trolls again in a near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

ResurgentIran said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> For the millionth time, I would like to change my username.
> Get off your lazy fat a.ss and help me.
> 
> lol Im just kidding, but really, can you do it?
> 
> Maybe @Aeronaut can help me out, if he has such privileges.


 
To what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Anyway, I consider @MOHSENAM aka @kouroshkourosh aka @resurection aka .... and also his friend @haman10 aka Iranigirl aka .... responsible for Surenas. Webby is just showing good will and giving him another chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> That's not my business. whoever pisses on a floor is responsible for cleaning it. As far as Webby is concerned, He would determine the quality of his website by allowing/banning these multiple user psycho moron, although, as far as I know webby, I am sure that he could not and would not tolerate those trolls for a long time, and he will ban those trolls again in a near future.




I know nothing about your fights and Surena but whoever troll will get banned.


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> I know nothing about your fights and Surena but whoever troll will get banned.


Seriously? My fights? Anyway, I don't care for you or your stupid posts. Stick to rules, and you would be fine, otherwise, I will show you my other face for one more time.


----------



## ResurgentIran

WebMaster said:


> To what?



EranShahr

I would really appreciate it.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@ResurgentIran 

Chera mikhay avaz koni duste man?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

MOHSENAM said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Chera mikhay avaz koni duste man?



EranShahr ghashangtare be nazare man. 



rmi5 said:


> Anyway, I consider @MOHSENAM aka @kouroshkourosh aka *@resurection *aka .... and also his friend @haman10 aka Iranigirl aka .... responsible for Surenas. Webby is just showing good will and giving him another chance.



Me? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ResurgentIran said:


> EranShahr ghashangtare be nazare man.
> 
> 
> 
> Me? lol



No, Mohsenam had an ID before which was previously banned and its name was resurrection.


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> No, Mohsenam had an ID before which was previously banned and its name was resurrection.




Wrong.


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Wrong.



LOL, do you know how many multiple account users I have reported and they have been banned and how many of them belongs to you?
Hint, it is a two digit number.


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> LOL, do you know how many multiple account users I have reported and they have been banned and how many of them belongs to you?
> Hint, it is a two digit number.




I know u have tried to ban many Iranians and now u want to ban Haman10, Irani girl etc... Keep your tiny mind for yourself I have more important things to do. As well please do not quote me. Existence of Iranian members here is not business. but u can continue your struggle.Good time in your amusement park. Try your effort.


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> I know u have tried to ban many Iranians and now u want to ban Haman10, Irani girl etc... Keep your tiny mind for yourself I have more important things to do. As well please do not quote me. Existence of Iranian members here is not business. but u can continue your struggle.Good time in your amusement park. Try your effort.


It seems that your butt started to hurt again, huh?!!!  I just wanted to remind you that I can still do the same as what I was doing before. Stick to the rules, otherwise, you will taste the nightmare again 
Anyway, if you want to write something, write it in farsi, otherwise try to write it in a way that it can make sense. Your poor english proficiency is a good marker which exposes you, even if you create 100 more accounts.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Bacheha feelan khodahafez b


3 kahe dige mibinametoon maro yadetoon nare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## spiderkiller

دوستاني كه اطلاعات موشكيشون خوب هست يك سوالي داشتم ممنون ميشم جواب بديد
سوخت فجر ٥ الكله يا هيدروژن ؟
نكته ديگه اینکه ایا اكسيژن مايع استفاده شده براي قدرت سوخت پيشران؟


----------



## rahi2357

harvaght miram youtube film bebinam....






sedao sima taghdim mikonad :
barname darbare rizeshe mooe bad karshenase barname khodesh kachale oon 3 ta dige ham moashoon khali shode 


















NEVER SAY " it can't get worse "









filthy ferri sandwich " dirty , delicious "









\

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

want to see something more funny and retarded:


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> want to see something more funny and retarded:



The only thing i have ever liked about India is this.





And Mughals of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> want to see something more funny and retarded:


So India is the girl who needs protection and Israel is the boy who will protect her? 

Well, still a better love story than twilight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

@spiderkiller ... solid HTPB

@rahi2357

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

What a deadly silence.
kinda cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New
> are roz be roz kamtar mishim.
> fek konam shirazo cheshm zadi
> 
> 40 metr az pole kabliye 2000 metriye valiye asre shiraz be elate khataye ensani va baz shodane zod hengame nimi az darbastha foroo rikht.
> peymankaresh khatamol anbia bode. sare sakhtane pole sadre tehran ham ye hamchin etefaghi oftade bod albate faghat ye bloke 2 metri rikhte bod...


Hehe, maybe.
eybi nadare fekr konam pole khaste boode
Mashti shahretoon kheyli garme in rooza, man har rooz miram sare proje jorat nemikonam az mashin piade sham, az hamoon ja nezarat mikonam.
Am I considered a Shirazi now?


SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 41458


pesaram inja javoon mojarrad hast, moraat kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@New ... Ye nega be in ax bendaz ... Shahvatet tabkhir mishe !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> @New ... Ye nega be in ax bendaz ... Shahvatet tabkhir mishe !


Ah ah ah ah, halam bad shod, what a jerk!



rahi2357 said:


> beytareha



na viza nadaram, mohajere gheyre ghanooni hastam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

دیروز یه تاپیک مذهبی زدم، اومدم میبینم پاک شده.
روزی 500 تا تاپیک چرت میزننن اونوقت ما یه تاپیک مذهبی میزنم پاک میکنن.
فروم چرتیه واسه همینه هیچ ایرانیی و حتی عربی نمیشه توش پیدا کرد. شاید فقط واسه هندی ها و پاکستانی ها و دعواهاشون خوبه.


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> دیروز یه تاپیک مذهبی زدم، اومدم میبینم پاک شده.
> روزی 500 تا تاپیک چرت میزننن اونوقت ما یه تاپیک مذهبی میزنم پاک میکنن.
> فروم چرتیه واسه همینه هیچ ایرانیی و حتی عربی نمیشه توش پیدا کرد. شاید فقط واسه هندی ها و پاکستانی ها و دعواهاشون خوبه.


سلام بحث مذهبی اینجا ممنوعه(البته برای خارجی ها).ا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

*  واکنش وزیر دفاع آمریکا به پیشنهاد حمله به ایران *

گیتس می گوید که پادشاه سعودی از آمریکا می خواست جوانان خود را به جنگ با ایران بفرستد تا از موضع و سیاست های عربستان سعودی در خلیج فارس و منطقه حمایت کنند انگار آمریکایی ها گروگان سیاست های عربستان سعودی هستند


گیتس می گوید که پادشاه سعودی از آمریکا می خواست جوانان خود را به جنگ با ایران بفرستد تا از موضع و سیاست های عربستان سعودی در خلیج فارس و منطقه حمایت کنند انگار آمریکایی ها گروگان سیاست های عربستان سعودی هستند

به گزارش عصر ایران رابرت گیتس وزیر دفاع پیشین آمریکا فاش کرده است پادشاه عربستان سعودی خواستار حمله نظامی آمریکا به ایران شده بود.

در بخش هایی از کتاب خاطرات گیتس با عنوان "وظیفه: خاطرات یک وزیر در جنگ" (Duty: Memoirs of a Secretary at War) به مذاکرات مقامات واشنگتن و ریاض درباره ایران پرداخته شده است.

در فصل پنجم این کتاب با عنوان "پس از عراق: جهان پیچیده" گیتس درباره نخستین دیدارش با ملک عبدالله بن عبدالعزیز پادشاه عربستان سعودی در جایگاه وزیر دفاع آمریکا در تابستان 2007 سخن می گوید.
در این دیدار کاندولیزا رایس وزیر خارجه وقت آمریکا نیز حضور داشت.

در بخش هایی از این کتاب که در سایت مصری البشایر منتشر شده، گیتس می گوید این تنها دیدار عالی رتبه خارجی بود که او در آن عصبانی شد زیرا ملک عبدالله از وی خواست آمریکا نه تنها علیه اهداف هسته ای ایران بلکه علیه همه مراکز نظامی این کشور حمله نظامی همه جانبه ای انجام دهد.

ملک عبدالله در این دیدار تهدید کرد در صورتی که آمریکا به ایران حمله نکند ریاض اقدامات لازم را مستقل از دولت واشنگتن برای حفاظت از منافع خود در پیش خواهد گرفت.

گیتس می گوید که پادشاه سعودی از آمریکا می خواست جوانان خود را به جنگ با ایران بفرستد تا از موضع و سیاست های عربستان سعودی در خلیج فارس و منطقه حمایت کنند انگار آمریکایی ها گروگان سیاست های عربستان سعودی هستند.

به گفته گیتس، پادشاه سعودی در این دیدار گفت که آمریکا در نگاه دولت های عربی منطقه، به کشور ضعیفی تبدیل شده است.

وی ادامه داد که به دلیل مواضع پادشاه عربستان سعودی، عصبانی شدم و به او جواب دادم: تا هنگامی که ایران جنگی علیه آمریکا یا هم پیمانانش آغاز نکند آمریکا به این کشور حمله نخواهد کرد. در صورتی که رئیس جمهور آمریکا بدون وجود شرایط لازم، جنگی را علیه ایران آغاز کند از سمتش برکنار خواهد شد به ویژه که رئیس جمهور (جورج بوش پسر)، در سال 2003 آمریکا را درگیر جنگ عراق کرده بود.

گیتس اضافه کرد: استفاده نظامی از نیروهای آمریکایی فقط تنها به هنگام تجاوز به آمریکا، ملتش و منافعش صورت می گیرد.

او گفت که برای پادشاه عربستان سعودی توضیح دادم که نظم و حکمت در تصمیم گیری ها درباره حملات نظامی منبع قدرت و نه ضعف هستند و کسی نباید این واقعیت و قدرت آمریکا را دست کم بگیرد. هر کسی که قدرت آمریکا را دست کم گرفت از آلمان نازی تا ژاپن و شوروی با مجازات تاریخ روبه رو شد.

گیتس افزود: پادشاه عربستان سعودی چهار سال بعد و در دیدار دیگری به من یادآور شد که همچنان درباره موضع آمریکا در برابر ایران، با ابهام و عدم شفافیت روبه رو است.

گیتس در بخش دیگری از کتاب هم گفت که به هنگام تصدی سمت وزیر دفاع در دولت جورج بوش پسر در برابر نفوذ گسترده اسرائیل و عربستان سعودی در تصمیم گیری های کاخ سفید و تمایل آنها برای در پیش گرفتن راه حل نظامی برای مسئله هسته ای ایران تا قبل از پایان دوره ریاست جمهوری بوش پسر، محافظه کار و نگران بود.

وی ادامه داد: دیک چنی معاون وقت رئیس جمهور آمریکا (جرج بوش پسر) با مواضع اسرائیل و عربستان سعودی، همراهی می کرد و به آنها نزدیک و دوست بود. بوش پسر هم با مواضع تل آویو و ریاض همراهی می کرد.

نوع تعامل با تاسیسات هسته ای سوریه در بهار 2007 دیگر موضوع مطرح شده در کتاب خاطرات رابرت گیتس است. در این سال و براساس اطلاعات سازمان های اطلاعاتی امنیتی اسرائیل مشخص می شود سوریه با همکاری کره شمالی در حال ساخت مراکز هسته ای است.

در این کتاب، وزیر دفاع پیشین آمریکا می نویسد: دیک چنی با حمله نظامی به تاسیسات هسته ای سوریه که با کمک کره شمالی در حال ساخت بود؛ موافقت کرد. او معتقد بود چنین حمله ای نه تنها سوریه را از کسب سلاح هسته ای منع می کند بلکه تهدیدی را برای ایران نیز ارسال می کند تا به گفته وی این کشور از تلاش برای کسب سلاح هسته ای دست بردارد. عصبانیت وزیر دفاع آمریکا از پیشنهاد ملک عبدالله برای حمله به ایران

در مقابل، گیتس خواستار برخورد محتاطانه با گزینه حمله نظامی به تاسیسات هسته ای سوریه شد.
چنی علاوه بر این آرزو کرد حملات به انبارهای سلاح حزب الله لبنان در خاک سوریه نیز کشیده شود تا به امنیت اسرائیل نیز خدمتی صورت بگیرد.

همچنین به گفته چنی با این اقدام، در روابط بشار اسد رئیس جمهور سوریه با ایران نیز شکاف ایجاد می شود و در نتیجه ایران به میزان زیادی منزوی می شود.

به گفته گیتس، لابی اسرائیلی در دولت آمریکا، جرج بوش پسر را قانع کرد که به اسرائیل درباره هر گونه حمله نظامی ای به سوریه چراغ سبز نشان بدهد.

گیتس کیست؟

رابرت گیتس در بین سال های 2006 تا 2011 مسؤولیت وزارت دفاع آمریکا را برعهده داشت. او از سال 2006 تا 2009 در دوره ریاست جمهوری بوش بسر و در دوره 2009 تا 2011 در دوره ریاست جمهوری باراک اوباما وزیر دفاع آمریکا بود.

وی که سابقه 26 سال فعالیت در شورای امنیت ملی آمریکا و سازمان سیا را دارد دارای دکتری تاریخ شوروی از دانشگاه جرج تاون است. او تنها فرد آمریکایی است که با وجود عضویت در حزب جمهوری خواه، در دولت یک رئیس جمهور دموکرات، سمت وزیر دفاع را عهده دار شد.

@Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

بسیار عالی بود @دوست عزیز محاسنم , همانا عربستان از سیاست های زیر میزی ایران هیچی سر در نمیاره , فک کرده شهره هرته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

rahi2357 said:


> @New
> are roz be roz kamtar mishim.
> fek konam shirazo cheshm zadi
> 
> 40 metr az pole kabliye 2000 metriye valiye asre shiraz be elate khataye ensani va baz shodane zod hengame nimi az darbastha foroo rikht.
> peymankaresh khatamol anbia bode. sare sakhtane pole sadre tehran ham ye hamchin etefaghi oftade bod albate faghat ye bloke 2 metri rikhte bod...



kolan shiraz hamine ...adamo degh marg mikone ja ye proje rah biofte ... khode shirazi ha ham kheili shakiand ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> @xenon54
> 
> View attachment 41714

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @xenon54
> 
> View attachment 41714



Please don't love me.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Please don't love me.....


This was disturbing on so many levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@SOHEIL gone crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

SOHEIL said:


> @xenon54
> 
> View attachment 41714



Seriously, why? you are embarrassing us, soheil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Gilamard said:


> Seriously, why? you are embarrassing us, soheil



Everyone is accountable for their actions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

Sinan said:


> Everyone is accountable for their actions.


even their own

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@xenon54

I just mentioned you to see the picture !

Don't misunderstood plz ...

@Sinan ... Don't go so high ... Or I love you then ! 

What is wrong with you people !

You haven't seen balls before !?

@Gilamard ... Sorry ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

@New ... In ax ro ye dokhtare gozashte bod ... 247 Ta like dadan behesh !

Mashallah inja hame yeho farhikhte Shodan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan ... Don't go so high ... Or I love you then !
> What is wrong with you people !
> *You haven't seen balls before !?*



Then what is next ?

Are you gonna show us dıcks and pussies ? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why Abii, gets banned again and again....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gilamard

Sinan said:


> Then what is next ?
> 
> Are you gonna show us dıcks and pussies ?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Why Abii, gets banned again and again.... *



I think he is banned for 1 month this time... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

i think his username is a hint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

jammersat said:


> i think his username is a hint



Abii means "older brother" in Turkish. What is it in Iranian ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

jammersat said:


> i think his username is a hint


This is what his Username means.
@Sinan
Abii means something like ''far away'' in latin if im not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

Sinan said:


> Abii means "older brother" in Turkish. What is it in Iranian ?


it means jewish in iranian



xenon54 said:


> This is what his Username means.
> @Sinan
> Abii means something like ''far away'' in latin if im not wrong.


That guy , was far away from latin imo , Abii is Ab+ii , Ab is water , ii is the latin numeral for two , lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> @New ... In ax ro ye dokhtare gozashte bod ... 247 Ta like dadan behesh !
> Mashallah inja hame yeho farhikhte Shodan !


Khobe khodet migi, ye "dokhtare"
دانه فلفل سیاه و خال مه رویان سیاه، هردو جانسوزند اما این کجا و آن کجا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

That guy was a persian jew , i'm 100% positive , i bet 500 dollars on that


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 41759



soheil you are a weird man..


----------



## Gilamard

jammersat said:


> That guy was a persian jew , i'm 100% positive , i bet 500 dollars on that



So what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Gilamard said:


> So what?


nothing , i have nothing against jews , only i'm sure he's like a persian jew living in LA or somewhere else with his fellas , that's why he's cursing everyone else all the time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> @New ... Ye nega be in ax bendaz ... Shahvatet tabkhir mishe !
> 
> View attachment 41607



wow.. this chick ( is she ? ) has more hair than me..


----------



## jammersat

New said:


> Khobe khodet migi, ye "dokhtare"
> دانه فلفل سیاه و خال مه رویان سیاه، هردو جانسوزند اما این کجا و آن کجا



این شعر که گذاشتی خیلی با حال بود , تو حموم عمومی سروده شده؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> weird






DESERT FIGHTER said:


> man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> @xenon54
> 
> I just mentioned you to see the picture !
> 
> Don't misunderstood plz ...
> 
> @Sinan ... Don't go so high ... Or I love you then !
> 
> What is wrong with you people !
> 
> *You haven't seen balls before !?*
> 
> @Gilamard ... Sorry ...





Sinan said:


> Then what is next ?
> 
> *Are you gonna show us dıcks and pussies ? *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Why Abii, gets banned again and again....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

jammersat said:


> این شعر که گذاشتی خیلی با حال بود , تو حموم عمومی سروده شده؟


tabrik migam behet, ettelaate omoomit dar hadde ye ghaz,

شاعر ایرج میرزا:

Self censored. 



taghdim be @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

New said:


> tabrik migam behet, ettelaate omoomit dar hadde ye ghaz,
> 
> شاعر ایرج میرزا:
> 
> کارگر در زیر کار و دخترک در زیر یار هردو مینالند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> یک منار در اصفهان و یک منار زیر پتو، هر دو جنبانند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> دختر دروازه غار و دختر دریا کنار هردو عریانند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> نو عروس در حجله و جنگجو در کاروزار، هردو خونینند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> بند تنبان فاطی و کرست زی زی خانوم، هردو چسبانند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> نیزه داران در مصاف و بیضه داران در لحاف، هردو در رزمند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> خشت سازان در بیابان، عشقبازان در اتاق، هر دو میمالند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> چرخ و دنده زیر ماشین، مردوزن زیر لحاف، هر دو در گیرند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> میترا با روژ لب، مش حسن با ماله اش، هردو میمالند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> بوسه های دلبر و نقل و نبات و با قلوا، هردو شیرینند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> دانه فلفل سیاه و خال مه رویان سیاه، هردو جانسوزند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> چکمه خانم شهین و چکمه شمر لعین، هردو از چرمند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> شکر مازندران و شکر هندوستان، هردو شیرینند اما این کجا و آن کجا
> بچه در قنداق و آخوند در وطن هردو می رینند اما این کجا و آن کجا



الان که کله شعرو گذاشتی ملتفت شدم ولی اون یه بیت یه جوری بود انگار نوشته دانه فلفل و خا** مالان روسیاه , فکر کردم منظورت منم یا مثلا داری به روسیه فحش میدی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

jammersat said:


> الان که کله شعرو گذاشتی ملتفت شدم ولی اون یه بیت یه جوری بود انگار نوشته دانه فلفل و خا** مالان روسیاه , فکر کردم منظورت منم یا مثلا داری به روسیه فحش میدی


 karet ke ba internet tamoom shod ye sari be cheshm pezeshk va ravan shenas hatman bezan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

New said:


> karet ke ba internet tamoom shod ye sari be cheshm pezeshk va ravan shenas hatman bezan


migam ke, in mardak divanast

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## xenon54 out

jammersat said:


> That guy , was far away from latin imo , Abii is Ab+ii , Ab is water , ii is the latin numeral for two , lol


Dictionary of Greek and Roman Geography (1854),A´BII

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

xenon54 said:


> Dictionary of Greek and Roman Geography (1854),A´BII



I don't think he really came from that far  , but you could be right aswell , i might be wrong , time will tell 

ولی بچه ها خودمونیم این دختر اسرائیلیه چه آتیشی به پا کرد اینجا و خدا میدونه تا کجا ! از این به بعد هر انفجار انتحاری تو پاکستان و افغانستان , سوریه و دولت اسلامی عراق و شام اتفاق بیفته تقصیره اونه


----------



## xenon54 out

jammersat said:


> I don't think he really came from that far  , but you could be right aswell , i might be wrong , time will tell
> 
> ولی بچه ها خودمونیم این دختر اسرائیلیه چه آتیشی به پا کرد اینجا و خدا میدونه تا کجا ! از این به بعد هر انفجار انتحاری تو پاکستان و افغانستان , سوریه و دولت اسلامی عراق و شام اتفاق بیفته تقصیره اونه


Maybe he is referring to Canada, far away from his home Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

xenon54 said:


> Maybe he is referring to Canada, far away from his home Iran.


or maybe australia , even further away from israel


----------



## New

jammersat said:


> ولی بچه ها خودمونیم این دختر اسرائیلیه چه آتیشی به پا کرد اینجا و خدا میدونه تا کجا ! از این به بعد هر انفجار انتحاری تو پاکستان و افغانستان , سوریه و دولت اسلامی عراق و شام اتفاق بیفته تقصیره اونه


?


----------



## jammersat

New said:


> ?


هیچی بابا بی خیال , اردو نوشتم برادران پاکستانی مشعوف بشن


----------



## xenon54 out

jammersat said:


> or maybe australia , even further away from israel


He is living in Canada.
Seems like you have a weird obsession Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

xenon54 said:


> He is living in Canada.
> Seems like you have a weird obsession Israel.


Nice map , i have to thank you for that friend , it only confirms my self-proffessed theory of scythians and their ancient homeland , being drawn by romans that chinese girl can't make fun of my ancestry anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

jammersat said:


> هیچی بابا بی خیال , اردو نوشتم برادران پاکستانی مشعوف بشن


??
I meant she who?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

New said:


> ??
> I meant she who?



500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

New said:


> ??
> I meant she who?


همینی که تفنگشو مثل کلاشینکف گرفته رو به هوا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

xenon54 said:


> He is living in Canada.
> Seems like you have a weird obsession Israel.



Are you guys talking about @Abii? If yes, he appears to be living in Canada. I once had the usual Arab-Persian cat fight with him and he immediately recognized a restaurant in the Middle of Vancouver Canada. That restaurant is not really well-known, and it is hard to know where it is exactly located without living in Vancouver for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Full Moon said:


> Who?



yes i was talking about Abii ,


----------



## New

*Turkey's Twitter "spies"*
If you spend some time in Turkey’s prolific Twitter universe these days, you will likely read lots of messages about the “spies” in the country.

You will also notice that this narrative has two diametrically opposed versions. Some Turks seriously believe that their state has been deeply infiltrated by spies who work on behalf of Israel. Others believe that the same treason has been carried out by spies who instead work on behalf of Iran. If you pay attention, you will also see that the subscribers to the first conspiracy theory are supporters of Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan, and the subscribers to the second are supporters of the US-based Islamic scholar Fethullah Gülen.

In other words, the political war between the Erdogan government and the Gülen Movement, who were once allies, has a propaganda side as well. Among other things, it has both sides seeing each other as a proxy of a detested enemy: Israel or Iran.

The detention of dozens of police officers that shook the country during the final days of Ramadan only added fuel to these conflicting claims of conspiracy. (Most of the detained officers, who are widely believed to be affiliated with the Gülen Movement, were released after a weeklong interrogation, but 11 of them were held for trial while in custody.)

According to some of the details that leaked to the press, these officers were charged with wiretapping some 251 Turkish citizens on the suspicion that they were members of a pro-Iranian terrorist group called Tawhid-Salam. But journalists point out that many names on the wiretap list — such as journalists, businessmen and, most importantly, advisors to Erdogan and other ministers — could not possibly have been imagined as a pro-Iranian terrorists. The police officers, therefore, were then accused of wiretapping people on the pretext of imaginary or exaggerated threats. (See the pro-government Daily Sabah’s story: “Court arrests more Gülenist police officers for espionage.”)

In response, the police officers in question and their supporters are emphasizing the authenticity of the covert Iranian threat. One of the arrested officers, former Istanbul Police Department Intelligence Bureau chief Ali Fuat Yilmazer, spoke to the press about this shadowy “Tawhid-Salam” group, defining it as “the stealthiest and the most dangerous terrorist organization of recent times Turkey has ever faced.” (Notably it was Today’s Zaman, a paper with clear pro-Gülen sympathies, that highlighted this story.) Today’s Zaman also printed another story last week, quoting a former interior minister saying, “Tawhid-Salam is a real organization, not fictional.”

This focus on the Iranian hidden hand in Turkey, real or imagined, fits into the larger narrative we have also seen in the pro-Gülen press about the government since last December, when the Erdogan-Gülen war broke out. The presence of the covert gold-for-oil deal with Iran, along with the role of Iranian businessman Reza Zarrab in the corruption scandal that led to the resignation of four ministers in Erdogan’s cabinet, was interpreted in the pro-Gülen media as evidence of pro-Iranian treachery within government circles. It was even rumored that some government members had engaged in “mut’ah marriage,” which is allowed in Shite Islam but despised by most Sunnis as legalized prostitution, as an additional evidence of the Iranian connection.

While this narrative is quite dominant among the pro-Gülen commentators, the anti-Gülen (i.e., pro-Erdogan) ones are similarly eager to explain the Gülen Movement as nothing but a Zionist mouthpiece. That Gülen distanced himself from the deadly Gaza Flotilla of May 2010, that his movement has a “dialogue” effort with Jewish organizations, and even that Gülen has been based in the United States since 1998 were taken as enough evidence that the Gülen community, Turkey’s largest Islamic group, was in fact a “subcontractor” for Israel’s global and regional schemes which has selected Erdogan as its target.

That is why the policemen who were detained last week were accused of “espionage.” The prosecutor has not fully disclosed the nature of this claim, but the common allegation in the pro-Erdogan media is that these policemen and their larger network — the “parallel state” — were wiretapping large numbers of Turks for allegedly sharing information with Israel. While there apparently is no single shred of evidence for this Israeli connection, many pro-Erdogan commentators simply take it for granted.

In my opinion, these wild claims make it clear that the supporters of Erdogan and Gülen, who defeated the old establishment together, engaged in an increasingly bitter power struggle in the past two years. It also seems clear that the power struggle has a covert side, which involves some confrontation within Turkey’s security (especially intelligence) services. It is also true that the Gülen Movement is relatively more pro-Western and less anti-Israel in its political rhetoric, compared to Erdogan’s ummah-oriented Islamist narrative, which is less alarmist about Iran.

Yet none of this proves any foreign conspiracy, whether from Iran or Israel. It is much more reasonable to assume that neither the Erdogan government nor the Gülen Movement act as “pawns” of some third party, but rather as actors in and of themselves, with conflicting views, values and interests. It is just that Turks love conspiracy theories, and prefer demonizing their opponents as puppets of darker forces. By doing so, however, they are only feeding their own zeal, and making the much-needed national reconciliation much harder to achieve.

@Sinan @xenon54
What's happening in Turkey these days?

BTW, who is this Mustafa Akyol ? Is he credible enough to be paid attention?
I have read a hundredth of his reports on Iran? Does he just write on Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

jammersat said:


> Nice map , i have to thank you for that friend , it only confirms my self-proffessed theory of scythians and their ancient homeland , being drawn by romans that chinese girl can't make fun of my ancestry anymore


Uhmm, whatever you say mate. 



New said:


> *Turkey's Twitter "spies"*
> If you spend some time in Turkey’s prolific Twitter universe these days, you will likely read lots of messages about the “spies” in the country.
> 
> You will also notice that this narrative has two diametrically opposed versions. Some Turks seriously believe that their state has been deeply infiltrated by spies who work on behalf of Israel. Others believe that the same treason has been carried out by spies who instead work on behalf of Iran. If you pay attention, you will also see that the subscribers to the first conspiracy theory are supporters of Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan, and the subscribers to the second are supporters of the US-based Islamic scholar Fethullah Gülen.
> 
> In other words, the political war between the Erdogan government and the Gülen Movement, who were once allies, has a propaganda side as well. Among other things, it has both sides seeing each other as a proxy of a detested enemy: Israel or Iran.
> 
> The detention of dozens of police officers that shook the country during the final days of Ramadan only added fuel to these conflicting claims of conspiracy. (Most of the detained officers, who are widely believed to be affiliated with the Gülen Movement, were released after a weeklong interrogation, but 11 of them were held for trial while in custody.)
> 
> According to some of the details that leaked to the press, these officers were charged with wiretapping some 251 Turkish citizens on the suspicion that they were members of a pro-Iranian terrorist group called Tawhid-Salam. But journalists point out that many names on the wiretap list — such as journalists, businessmen and, most importantly, advisors to Erdogan and other ministers — could not possibly have been imagined as a pro-Iranian terrorists. The police officers, therefore, were then accused of wiretapping people on the pretext of imaginary or exaggerated threats. (See the pro-government Daily Sabah’s story: “Court arrests more Gülenist police officers for espionage.”)
> 
> In response, the police officers in question and their supporters are emphasizing the authenticity of the covert Iranian threat. One of the arrested officers, former Istanbul Police Department Intelligence Bureau chief Ali Fuat Yilmazer, spoke to the press about this shadowy “Tawhid-Salam” group, defining it as “the stealthiest and the most dangerous terrorist organization of recent times Turkey has ever faced.” (Notably it was Today’s Zaman, a paper with clear pro-Gülen sympathies, that highlighted this story.) Today’s Zaman also printed another story last week, quoting a former interior minister saying, “Tawhid-Salam is a real organization, not fictional.”
> 
> This focus on the Iranian hidden hand in Turkey, real or imagined, fits into the larger narrative we have also seen in the pro-Gülen press about the government since last December, when the Erdogan-Gülen war broke out. The presence of the covert gold-for-oil deal with Iran, along with the role of Iranian businessman Reza Zarrab in the corruption scandal that led to the resignation of four ministers in Erdogan’s cabinet, was interpreted in the pro-Gülen media as evidence of pro-Iranian treachery within government circles. It was even rumored that some government members had engaged in “mut’ah marriage,” which is allowed in Shite Islam but despised by most Sunnis as legalized prostitution, as an additional evidence of the Iranian connection.
> 
> While this narrative is quite dominant among the pro-Gülen commentators, the anti-Gülen (i.e., pro-Erdogan) ones are similarly eager to explain the Gülen Movement as nothing but a Zionist mouthpiece. That Gülen distanced himself from the deadly Gaza Flotilla of May 2010, that his movement has a “dialogue” effort with Jewish organizations, and even that Gülen has been based in the United States since 1998 were taken as enough evidence that the Gülen community, Turkey’s largest Islamic group, was in fact a “subcontractor” for Israel’s global and regional schemes which has selected Erdogan as its target.
> 
> That is why the policemen who were detained last week were accused of “espionage.” The prosecutor has not fully disclosed the nature of this claim, but the common allegation in the pro-Erdogan media is that these policemen and their larger network — the “parallel state” — were wiretapping large numbers of Turks for allegedly sharing information with Israel. While there apparently is no single shred of evidence for this Israeli connection, many pro-Erdogan commentators simply take it for granted.
> 
> In my opinion, these wild claims make it clear that the supporters of Erdogan and Gülen, who defeated the old establishment together, engaged in an increasingly bitter power struggle in the past two years. It also seems clear that the power struggle has a covert side, which involves some confrontation within Turkey’s security (especially intelligence) services. It is also true that the Gülen Movement is relatively more pro-Western and less anti-Israel in its political rhetoric, compared to Erdogan’s ummah-oriented Islamist narrative, which is less alarmist about Iran.
> 
> Yet none of this proves any foreign conspiracy, whether from Iran or Israel. It is much more reasonable to assume that neither the Erdogan government nor the Gülen Movement act as “pawns” of some third party, but rather as actors in and of themselves, with conflicting views, values and interests. It is just that Turks love conspiracy theories, and prefer demonizing their opponents as puppets of darker forces. By doing so, however, they are only feeding their own zeal, and making the much-needed national reconciliation much harder to achieve.
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54
> What's happening in Turkey these days?
> 
> BTW, who is this Mustafa Akyol ? Is he credible enough to be paid attention?
> I have read a hundredth of his reports on Iran? Does he just write on Iran?


Well, conspiracy theorys are everywhere, nothing new.



Full Moon said:


> Are you guys talking about @Abii? If yes, he appears to be living in Canada. I once had the usual Arab-Persian cat fight with him and he immediately recognized a restaurant in the Middle of Vancouver Canada. That restaurant is not really well-known, and it is hard to know where it is exactly located without living in Vancouver for some time.


We are talking about the meaning of his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

MOHSENAM said:


> That shyt should get permant ban.
> 
> ---
> 
> @Abii is multi user. @Abi ,and I found some similar IDs later, now I dont remember.
> 
> Abi means "Blue" is farsi language. Maybe his brain is blue too.



come on. he's a good guy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

jammersat said:


> هیچی بابا بی خیال , اردو نوشتم برادران پاکستانی مشعوف بشن


R u guys talking about pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> It is much more reasonable to assume that neither the Erdogan government nor the Gülen Movement act as “pawns” of some third party, *but rather as actors in and of themselves, with conflicting views, values and interests. *It is just that Turks love conspiracy theories, and prefer demonizing their opponents as puppets of darker forces.



Mate, this is the main point of the article.....

About AKP vs Gulenists.... this needs some explanation.

Gulenists is an organization under the leadership of "Fethullah Gulen" they are nothing new. Gülen movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What Gulen movement does; they hand-pick smart children from poor families and offer them scholarship, they have cram schools, dorms. They support these children in their education... so when these children finishes their education and comes to important places within government, they also support Gulen movement.

Until recently, Gulenists were allies with AKP. Because the root of AKP is not generally consisted of educated and smart people. AKP was rellying on Gulenists to fill governmental bodies' important positions

So...sometime ago something happened between them and they fall on disagreement... some says Gulenists wanted more power from AKP... we don't know for sure.

So in return, AKP vowed to close cram schools.. which means a finishing blow to Gulen movement as their system starts with cram schools.
Turkey passes law to shut down cram schools - POLITICS

In return Gulenists, exposed AKP with corruption scandal just a few months before local elections....Gulenists had many high ranking police officers in several cities, thanks to their former ally AKP. 
2013 corruption scandal in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


After the local election, which AKP scored more than %50 of the votes against all of the other parties. Erdogan saw people of Turkey are still supporting him. So he took the war to Gulenists.
PressTV - Turkish government detains 55 police officers
Turkey detains dozens of police officers - FT.com
Reports: Turkey detains police officers involved in graft probe targeting government | Fox News

Now AKP pressing Gulenists on every field and even Erdogan demands from USA to give back the Gulen who lives in Pennysilvania..



New said:


> BTW, who is this Mustafa Akyol ? Is he credible enough to be paid attention?
> I have read a hundredth of his reports on Iran? Does he just write on Iran?


I don't know him but i recognized his surname.... Taha Akyol is a very important Turkish journalist.... and this guy is his son..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Abii means "older brother" in Turkish. What is it in Iranian ?





xenon54 said:


> This is what his Username means.
> @Sinan
> Abii means something like ''far away'' in latin if im not wrong.



Abii or Abi simply means 'blue' in Persian.

"Ab" means water, hence Abi means the color of water, traditionally considered to be blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Then what is next ?
> 
> Are you gonna show us dıcks and pussies ?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------



No  

They dont look like heart !



New said:


> Khobe khodet migi, ye "dokhtare"
> دانه فلفل سیاه و خال مه رویان سیاه، هردو جانسوزند اما این کجا و آن کجا



Pas boro behesh like bede :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

@Sinan ... Hope you like this :

Big Balls !


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> Pas boro behesh like bede :
> 
> View attachment 41789



Behet ghol midam aksare account haie ke ina ro mizaran fake hast va mamulan 4 ta sibil koloft poshteshun hast. Har chizio bavar nakon, makhsusan tuie facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Mate, this is the main point of the article.....
> 
> About AKP vs Gulenists.... this needs some explanation.
> 
> Gulenists is an organization under the leadership of "Fethullah Gulen" they are nothing new. Gülen movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> What Gulen movement does; they hand-pick smart children from poor families and offer them scholarship, they have cram schools, dorms. They support these children in their education... so when these children finishes their education and comes to important places within government, they also support Gulen movement.
> 
> Until recently, Gulenists were allies with AKP. Because the root of AKP is not generally consisted of educated and smart people. AKP was rellying on Gulenists to fill governmental bodies' important positions
> 
> So...sometime ago something happened between them and they fall on disagreement... some says Gulenists wanted more power from AKP... we don't know for sure.
> 
> So in return, AKP vowed to close cram schools.. which means a finishing blow to Gulen movement as their system starts with cram schools.
> Turkey passes law to shut down cram schools - POLITICS
> 
> In return Gulenists, exposed AKP with corruption scandal just a few months before local elections....Gulenists had many high ranking police officers in several cities, thanks to their former ally AKP.
> 2013 corruption scandal in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> After the local election, which AKP scored more than %50 of the votes against all of the other parties. Erdogan saw people of Turkey are still supporting him. So he took the war to Gulenists.
> PressTV - Turkish government detains 55 police officers
> Turkey detains dozens of police officers - FT.com
> Reports: Turkey detains police officers involved in graft probe targeting government | Fox News
> 
> Now AKP pressing Gulenists on every field and even Erdogan demands from USA to give back the Gulen who lives in Pennysilvania..
> 
> 
> I don't know him but i recognized his surname.... Taha Akyol is a very important Turkish journalist.... and this guy is his son..


Vow, thanks dude, what a brief explanation of the whole situation, Some how I felt like I am Obama and am being reported the situation in the Turkey by my special info agents. Thanks man.
These posts are the real reason why I am here on PDF.
BTW, so as I see that's kinda an internal party (better to say previous party) settlement, out of all, I hope the best for the great country and nation of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> Behet ghol midam aksare account haie ke ina ro mizaran fake hast va mamulan 4 ta sibil koloft poshteshun hast. Har chizio bavar nakon, makhsusan tuie facebook.



I know !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> Pas boro behesh like bede :


I always believed there should be an age restriction to net accessibility in Iran, and that's the proof, my child, my little child, my single little ho..ny child.


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> I always believed there should be an age restriction to net accessibility in Iran, and that's the proof, my child, my little child, my single little ho..ny child.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 41803


Agha ma taslimim 
Lets finish it for the sake of all the humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Ok ... Dige tekrar nashe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

I need a good movie to watch.
Comedy, thriller or action.

Tell me, what should I torrent?


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan ... Hope you like this :
> 
> Big Balls !
> 
> View attachment 41801



I'm not interested dude..... put some boobs instead of balls and dicks...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> I'm not interested dude..... put some boobs instead of balls and dicks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


>



These can't be counted as boobs.... at best we can say "bulge".


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> These can't be counted as boobs.... at best we can say "bulge".



They are perky and pointy. 
But you like them huge and busty I guess. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 41808



I think, you have a thing for manly and muscular things. 

Not judging bro, eveyone has their own sexual preferences. 



ResurgentIran said:


> They are perky and pointy.
> But you like them huge and busty I guess. lol





I like dem bouncing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## halupridol

best place on pdf for guys
@ResurgentIran 
keep them coming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 41811



You call that boobs !?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> You call that boobs !?


MAN BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS!!


----------



## SOHEIL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> MAN BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS!!



Show me what you really want !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> *Show me what you really want* !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozzy22



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## halupridol

SOHEIL said:


> Show me what you really want !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

اقا گند زدین به این تایپیکا. اینا چیه اخه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine Thread needs serious cleaning. the last 3-4 pages are completely BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine Thread needs serious cleaning. the last 3-4 pages are completely BS.



Agha shoma che reshteii khondi !?


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Agha shoma che reshteii khondi !?


Che tor?


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Che tor?



Mikham bedonam !


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Mikham bedonam !


aabiyaari ye giyaahaan e daryaayi


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> aabiyaari ye giyaahaan e daryaayi


----------



## MOHSENAM

@SOHEIL

Ina chie post mikoni 

kollan kheyli ba mazeyi ya inja miay na namak mishi?

just kidding mate. khaheshan az in chiza nazar halemun baham khord.


----------



## jammersat

یه روز به یه آزریه میگن چرا ریش گذاشتی؟ میگه برای اینکه سر خودمو کلاه بزارم


----------



## SOHEIL

MOHSENAM said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Ina chie post mikoni
> 
> kollan kheyli ba mazeyi ya inja miay na namak mishi?
> 
> just kidding mate. khaheshan az in chiza nazar halemun baham khord.



Ina taze light hast !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

کسایی این تاپیک رو میخونن، یه چیز جالب بهتون بگم.

بقل وبکمم من که رو لپ تاپم نصب هست یه چراغ خیلی کوچیک وجود داره که وقتی فیلم میگیرم قرمز میشه و وقتی عکس میگیرم یه لحظه ی خیلی کوچیک سبز میشه. من رو لپ تاپم انواع آنتی ویروس و نرم افزار امنیتی نصب هست. با این وجود تاحالا چندین بار این چراغ لپ تاپم چشمک سبز زده یه موقع هایی هم چراغ قرمز شده. همین مسله باعث شده رو وبکممو با یه جسم فیزیکی بپوشونم. چند لحظه پیش هم سه بار تو 10 ثانیه سبز شد. فکر کنم موساد یا کس دیگه ای داره تلاش میکنه عکسمو بگیره. البته این تیکه ی آخری که گفتم یه ذره شوخی بود.


----------



## jammersat

بعید نیست , موساد بیکارترین و خاله زنک ترین سرویس اطلاعاتی غربه! اگه بسیج محله نباشه حتما موساده


----------



## New

jammersat said:


> ...


@Serpentine, please deal with this nonsense guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

jammersat said:


> ...


kheyli khandidam .....  

be ghole kermanshahi ha :

terkhen 

===============================

salam be hame 

i'm back  who missed the heck outta me ? 

be jaan khodam een bar taghsir man nabood  shahed boodin dige :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

@jammersat 

Just another nonsense and you will be thread banned for 3 days, we don't tolerate racial jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> and also his friend @haman10 aka Iranigirl aka .... responsible for Surenas. Webby is just showing good will and giving him another chance.


azizam shoma ye rooz be man migi bro , rooz baad injoori ? 

makeup ur mind  man chi karet kardam akhe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

vatz op guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

@Ostad 

salam aziz jan 

long time no see bro :|

wazzup ?



Ostad said:


> vatz op guys.


everythings alright here , what going on there ? hehe 

what happened to ur project ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@haman10 kojaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayi to??? hey ban mishi chera akhe? eb nadare ban male marde  kheyli khosh oomadi kako. delemoon tang shode bood.






@Abii to kojayii? hanoz azad nashodi? biam sanad bezaram? baba in wahabia ro weleshoon kon adam nemishan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> @haman10 kojaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayi to??? hey ban mishi chera akhe? eb nadare ban male marde  kheyli khosh oomadi kako. delemoon tang shode bood.


fadaye to besham kako 

ha diroo ba bache raftim labe saheloo , yad toro kardim kako 

tnx bro 

this is what happens to u when u challenge the admins of the site  



ResurgentIran said:


> Got my first paycheck today!


kooftet beshe 

JK , congrats bro  i'm rooting fo u 

manam emrooz emtehan course GI tract ru dadam 

no fun at all

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> kheyli khandidam .....
> 
> be ghole kermanshahi ha :
> 
> terkhen
> 
> ===============================
> 
> salam be hame
> 
> i'm back  who missed the heck outta me ?
> 
> be jaan khodam een bar taghsir man nabood  shahed boodin dige :




به به هامان جان خوش اومدی ، داداش برا چی بن شدی> فقط واسه اینکه جواب اسکار رو دادی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> به به همان جانو حوش اومدی ، داداش برا چی بن شدی> فقط واسه اینکه جواب اسکار رو دادی ؟


ممنون 

عزیزم من هامان هستم 

کی اسمشو میذاره همان اخه 

بله اسکار بنم کرد 






shahid mohammad hetfi shargh , nave hamishe ghahreman joushan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> ممنون
> 
> عزیزم من هامان هستم
> 
> کی اسمشو میذاره همان اخه
> 
> بله اسکار بنم کرد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shahid mohammad hetfi shargh , nave hamishe ghahreman joushan




آخه چیز بدی بهش نگفتی که تو او ترد درباره نیوری هواییه ایران !!

پستمو اصلاح کردم، اشتباه تایپی بود.

دلم تنگیده بود 

ایشاالله با معصومین محشور بشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad
> 
> salam aziz jan
> 
> long time no see bro :|
> 
> wazzup ?
> 
> 
> everythings alright here , what going on there ? hehe
> 
> what happened to ur project ?


salam, proje ro ham mikastam bezanam az vasat nesf konam baad yeki az dustam be onvaneh rezomeh bordesh Alman( albateh fek konam hazine hamlesh az khodeh robot bishtar shod)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@haman10

آقا هامان ببخشید از شما این مسئله رو زیاد سوال کردم. میشه بگی واسه چی اون مد بنت کرد؟ فقط واسه نوشته هات تو اون ترید که درباره نیوری هوایی ایران بود؟ بعد از اینکه ترید بن شدی بحث رو باهاش جای دیگه ای ادامه ندادی؟ اگه ندادی خیلی نامردیه بدون اینکه توهینی کرده باشی بنت کنه!


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> salam, proje ro ham mikastam bezanam az vasat nesf konam baad yeki az dustam be onvaneh rezomeh bordesh Alman( albateh fek konam hazine hamlesh az khodeh robot bishtar shod)


why ?

mage nagofti aval shodim ?



MOHSENAM said:


> @haman10
> 
> آقا هامان ببخشید از شما این مسئله رو زیاد کردم. میشه بگی واسه چی اون مد بنت کرد؟ فقط واسه نوشته هات تو اون ترید که درباره نیوری هوایی ایران بود؟


khahesh mikonam .

azizam zoor behesh dasht  be hamin sadegi ))

================================

Air international mag. report on iranian F-4 upgrades .

project "dowran" which is one of the projects on F-4 upgrading

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> azizam zoor behesh dasht  be hamin sadegi




واقعا متاسفم براش.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> why ?
> 
> mage nagofti aval shodim ?


aval shodim baad nemidunam chi shod bodjei ke garar bod be ma bedan sar az basij daneshjoyi dar avaord onha ham sharmandeh kardan budjeh maro sarfe sakht chanta narm afzar dar moredeh X Ibn X kardan(esmesh yadam nist)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> aval shodim baad nemidunam chi shod bodjei ke garar bod be ma bedan sar az basij daneshjoyi dar avaord onha ham sharmandeh kardan budjeh maro sarfe sakht chanta narm afzar dar moredeh X Ibn X kardan(esmesh yadam nist)


WTF .......

okey thats not cool ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> WTF .......
> 
> okey thats not cool ....


بقول آقوی همساده: داغونم داغون

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> بقول آقوی همساده: داغونم داغون


chi begam vala ...

khoda ru shokr daneshgah ma az een maskhare bazi ha nadare 

yani aslan hashiye nadare pool ham nadare   boodje ha ham hamashoon sarf proje haye daneshjoee mishe ke albate be dard laye jerz mikhoran 

yeki az proje ha een bood :

increasing life condition for constipated patients 

WTF 

p.s : albate chronic constipation vaghean yek bimari vahshatnai hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> chi begam vala ...
> 
> khoda ru shokr daneshgah ma az een maskhare bazi ha nadare
> 
> yani aslan hashiye nadare pool ham nadare   boodje ha ham hamashoon sarf proje haye daneshjoee mishe ke albate be dard laye jerz mikhoran
> 
> yeki az proje ha een bood :
> 
> increasing life condition for constipated patients
> 
> WTF
> 
> p.s : albate chronic constipation vaghean yek bimari vahshatnai hast


same shi...flower here.
2 saat be masoul basij tozih dadam agha in mojahaz be x, y , z eh ,.... , taraf bargashteh mighe tasire in bar takomol bashariat gabele moghayese ba in narm afzar nist. 

@haman10
man raftam bekhabam. shab khosh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> shab khosh


shab b kheyr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@haman10 agha welcome khosh oomadi
vali dige dari mishi yo yo hey miri hey miay agha in ban shodaneto kontrol kon dari motad mishia
agha be onvane pezeshke jame hazer mishe dar morede bimariye ebola ye kam tozih bedi
chi shod in hey mire hey ghavitar az gozashte bar migarde?
rooye che systemi dar badan asar mizare?
chi baese marge bimaraye mobtala mishe?
che joori mishe darmanesh kard?
che joori montaghel mishe?
in ke WHO be onvane out of control moarefish karde yani chi?
...
..
.
man dige soali nadaram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> in ke WHO be onvane out of control moarefish karde yani chi?


baraie in soal ta onjaie ke man midunam manish in hast ke hich gune vaksani hanuz barash vojud nadare va be ebarate dg, tanha rahe jelogiri az shiue bimari, gharantine hast. 700 nafar mordan ta hala, kheili khatarnake. harchi badbakhti hast baraie khavare miane va afrighast. bande khoda ha collectione hameie bimari ha ro darand. migan harci sange jelo paie lange.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> baraie in soal ta onjaie ke man midunam manish in hast ke hich gune vaksani hanuz barash vojud nadare va be ebarate dg, tanha rahe jelogiri az shiue bimari, gharantine hast. 700 nafar mordan ta hala, kheili khatarnake. harchi badbakhti hast baraie khavare miane va afrighast. bande khoda ha collectione hameie bimari ha ro darand. migan harci sange jelo paie lange.


That might seem like a conspiracy theory? but I am kinda suspicious about this disease, I was reading about it's evolution via the last 50 years, and there seemed to be nothing normal about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> @haman10 agha welcome khosh oomadi
> vali dige dari mishi yo yo hey miri hey miay agha in ban shodaneto kontrol kon dari motad mishia
> agha be onvane pezeshke jame hazer mishe dar morede bimariye ebola ye kam tozih bedi
> chi shod in hey mire hey ghavitar az gozashte bar migarde?
> rooye che systemi dar badan asar mizare?
> chi baese marge bimaraye mobtala mishe?
> che joori mishe darmanesh kard?
> che joori montaghel mishe?
> in ke WHO be onvane out of control moarefish karde yani chi?
> ...
> ..
> .
> man dige soali nadaram



salam aziz jan khoobi ?

mer30 ke be yad maa boodi agha jan 

Ebola yek virus as khanevadeye floviride hast , chon tooye iran ta hala moshkeli naboode rastesh ma chiz ziadi dar moredesh nakhoondim

khob midooni ke amoozesh pezeshki tooye iran kamelan indigenous hast va dige copy paste nemikonim hame chi ru 

be khatere hamin ma dige bimari haye epidemic iran va khavar miane ru bishtar tamarkoz mikonim ta keshvar haye dige

hala harchi midoonam taghdim mikonam :

ebola az tarigh tamas ba khoon heyvanat bimar montaghel mishe , vase hamin hargoone tamas ba goosht tooye keshvar haye afrigha ie (ke ebola epidemic hast oonja) bayad ba dastkesh bashe ta zamani ke goosht pokhte mishe

ama vaghti yek nafar migire tooye tamimiye bodily fluid hash een virus hast (mesle inke shaye'e hast ke faghat tooye maye'e semen ya vaginal virus hast ke ghalate va tooye bozagh va digar mayea'at badan virus vojood dare )

ebola be cellul haye endothelial (cellul haee ke sat'he dakheli oroogh khooni hastan ) , hepatocyte (cellul haye kabedi) va phagocyte (yek joor az cellul haye imeni makhsoosan neutrophil ) hamle mikone

be een cellul ha dastoor mide ke ye protein tolid konan ke male khodeshe .....

cellul enghad sargarm tolid een protein mishe ke kar khodesh yadesh mire 

een mozo makhsoosan dar mored cellul imeni kheyli moheme (mesle virus HIV ) chon baes ekhtelal dar system imeni mishe

alaemesh ham tabo larz shadid , khoonrizi (chon be oroogh hamle mikone) multiple organ failure va marg .....

ama nokte asli too soalet een bood ke chera enghad ghavi hast ?

khob javab kheyli sadast :

bashar dar barabar bimari haye virusi hich ghalati nemitoone bokone 

bimari haye virusi bayad dorashoon begzare va ma hanooz nemitooonim joloshoono begirim , tanha system imeni mitoone joloshoon vaise .

ama bacteri ha mishe masalan anti biotic dad bemiran .

tooye HIV ham hamintore . virus be CD4+ ke yek no'e cellul imeni hast hamle mikone .... albate system imeni ham javab mide va besiari az virus ha ru nabood mikone ....ama khob baad az 5-10 sal jang belakhare HIV mibare 

vase bimari virusi daroo nist .....

yekseri daroo ha hastan ke ekhtesasi nistan va mian kollan taksir celluli ru sarkoob mikonan ta virus taksiresh kond she

een mozoo dar bazi az bimari haye virusi kheyli khoob chon be system imeni mohlat mide ta khodesho peyda kone

ama dar bazi ja ha ham kafi nist

mesle ebola

age soali bood bazam dar khedmatam



New said:


> chi baese marge bimaraye mobtala mishe?


MOF

ya multiple organ failure ......

mamoolan hamechi az kidney ha shorooo mishe ,,,, aval kidney baad kabed va ......

bishtar vaght ha cheshm doctor ha be yek test hast be esme BUN / CR

ke miad va amalkard koliye ru bar resi mikone .....

age mizan CR (cratinin) bere bala yanii ozaa kharabe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> That might seem like a conspiracy theory? but I am kinda suspicious about this disease, I was reading about it's evolution via the last 50 years, and there seemed to be nothing normal about it.


age manzooret ine ke dast saz bashar hast ke fekr nemikonam dorost bashe

bimari haye virusi mitoonan besiar khatarnak bashan

@New bazaam mitoonam tozih bedam yani rastesh mitoonam ye 8-9 safhe A4 chert begam ama az type kardan khaste shodam  

age soali baghi moonde tooo zehnet ma dar khdematim ha 

shab hame b kheyr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> mer30 ke be yad maa boodi agha jan






haman10 said:


> Ebola yek virus as khanevadeye floviride hast


mmhm 



haman10 said:


> khob midooni ke amoozesh pezeshki tooye iran kamelan indigenous hast va dige copy paste nemikonim hame chi ru
> be khatere hamin ma dige bimari haye epidemic iran va khavar miane ru bishtar tamarkoz mikonim ta keshvar haye dige


manteghi hast 



haman10 said:


> hala harchi midoonam taghdim mikonam :


thanks



haman10 said:


> ebola az tarigh tamas ba khoon heyvanat bimar montaghel mishe , vase hamin hargoone tamas ba goosht tooye keshvar haye afrigha ie (ke ebola epidemic hast oonja) bayad ba dastkesh bashe ta zamani ke goosht pokhte mishe






haman10 said:


> ebola be cellul haye endothelial (cellul haee ke sat'he dakheli oroogh khooni hastan ) , hepatocyte (cellul haye kabedi) va phagocyte (yek joor az cellul haye imeni makhsoosan neutrophil ) hamle mikone






haman10 said:


> be een cellul ha dastoor mide ke ye protein tolid konan ke male khodeshe .....


vow



haman10 said:


> een mozo makhsoosan dar mored cellul imeni kheyli moheme (mesle virus HIV ) chon baes ekhtelal dar system imeni mishe
> alaemesh ham tabo larz shadid , khoonrizi (chon be oroogh hamle mikone) multiple organ failure va marg ..






haman10 said:


> bashar dar barabar bimari haye virusi hich ghalati nemitoone bokone


khodeto ba ma jam naband 



haman10 said:


> tooye HIV ham hamintore . virus be CD4+ ke yek no'e cellul imeni hast hamle mikone .... albate system imeni ham javab mide va besiari az virus ha ru nabood mikone ....ama khob baad az 5-10 sal jang belakhare HIV mibare







haman10 said:


> ya multiple organ failure ......
> mamoolan hamechi az kidney ha shorooo mishe ,,,, aval kidney baad kabed va ......
> bishtar vaght ha cheshm doctor ha be yek test hast be esme BUN / CR
> ke miad va amalkard koliye ru bar resi mikone .....
> age mizan CR (cratinin) bere bala yanii ozaa kharabe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@New baradar jan age hanooz javab soalato nagerefti begoo bishtar tozih bedam :|




New said:


> khodeto ba ma jam naband



een virus marburg maroof ham az hamin khanevadeye floviride hast (mesle ebola )

Marburg virus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> age manzooret ine ke dast saz bashar hast ke fekr nemikonam dorost bashe
> bimari haye virusi mitoonan besiar khatarnak bashan
> @New bazaam mitoonam tozih bedam yani rastesh mitoonam ye 8-9 safhe A4 chert begam ama az type kardan khaste shodam
> age soali baghi moonde tooo zehnet ma dar khdematim ha
> shab hame b kheyr


Sure, 


I think I am gonna be vegeterian for the next 2 years.

Agha kheyli mamnoonam, vagheyatesh sharmande shodam ba in hame lotfi ke kardi va vaghti ke gozashti
BTW, amn't I supposed to pay any money for such consultations 



haman10 said:


> @New baradar jan age hanooz javab soalato nagerefti begoo bishtar tozih bedam :|


Hehe thanks, age soali baram pish oomad hatman azat soal mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> BTW, amn't I supposed to pay any money for such consultation


no biggie bro



New said:


> vaghti ke gozashti


10mins tops 

hala yek nokte ta yadam narafte :

aren't i doroste  na amn't i  

man chon khodam yek modat toolani migoftam amn't i , yek bar dashtam ba yek englisi chat mikardam , shadidan zaye shodam 

yani dige hichi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@kollang 


Chi kar kardi konkuro?khub bud? Sharif mibinimet ya na?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Serpentine

سلام آقا آرین خوبی؟ اون مجتمع تجاری تفریحی رو که بقل پارک چیتگر هست و بهتون گفته بودم سر زدی؟


----------



## Serpentine

MOHSENAM said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> سلام آقا آرین خوبی؟ اون مجتمع تجاری تفریحی رو که بقل پارک چیتگر هست و بهتون گفته بودم سر زدی؟



سلام

من آرین نیستم داداش، چند بار هم گفتم قبلا. آریان یه ممبر دیگه بود


نه راستش گذرم نیافتاده، اگه میشه اسمپروژه رو بده تا حداقل اگر سایتی داره برم ببینم عکس هاش رو.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine said:


> سلام
> 
> من آرین نیستم داداش، چند بار هم گفتم قبلا. آریان یه ممبر دیگه بود
> 
> 
> نه راستش گذرم نیافتاده، اگه میشه اسمپروژه رو بده تا حداقل اگر سایتی داره برم ببینم عکس هاش رو.




والا اسم خاصی نداره ولی یه مجتمع بزرگ تفریحی تجاری بقل دریاچه چیتگر هست که متعلق به سپاهه و قیمتاش در حال حاضر خوبه.اگه گذرت اونجا افتاد یه سری بزن.

ممبر یعنی چی؟

شما آقا آریان هستی درسته؟


----------



## Serpentine

MOHSENAM said:


> والا اسم خاصی نداره ولی یه مجتمع بزرگ تفریحی تجاری بقل دریاچه چیتگر هست که متعلق به سپاهه و قیمتاش در حال حاضر خوبه.اگه گذرت اونجا افتاد یه سری بزن.


اکی میبینمش. شاید هم همون پارک هزار و یک شهر هست


MOHSENAM said:


> ممبر یعنی چی؟


ممبر یعنی
member
یعنی عضو


MOHSENAM said:


> شما آقا آریان هستی درسته؟


بالا گفتم دیگه عزیز! من آریان نیستم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine said:


> اکی میبینمش. شاید هم همون پارک هزار و یک شهر هست
> 
> ممبر یعنی
> member
> یعنی عضو
> 
> بالا گفتم دیگه عزیز! من آریان نیستم.




اسمت چیه پس عزیز؟ مگه آبی شما رو آرین یا آریان صدا نمیزد؟؟


----------



## Serpentine

MOHSENAM said:


> اسمت چیه پس عزیز؟ مگه آبی شما رو آرین یا آریان صدا نمیزد؟؟


به نظرم درست نیست توی فرومی که آدم نمیدونه کی میبینتش، اسمش رو بگه. شما من رو همون سرپی صدا کنین بهتره 

آبی هم اشتباه صدا میکرد


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine said:


> به نظرم درست نیست توی فرومی که آدم نمیدونه کی میبینتش، اسمش رو بگه. شما من رو همون سرپی صدا کنین بهتره
> 
> آبی هم اشتباه صدا میکرد




اوکی سرپی جان، من فکر کردم آبی درست صدا میزد.

سرپی به نظرت تا چه حد این همسایه ی جنوبی منبع شر رو ذله کردم؟


----------



## Serpentine

MOHSENAM said:


> سرپی به نظرت تا چه حد این همسایه ی جنوبی منبع شر رو ذله کردم؟


کدوم همسایه جنوبی؟؟


----------



## MOHSENAM

Serpentine said:


> کدوم همسایه جنوبی؟؟




سوسمار خورا


----------



## haman10

@kollang 

kooshi kalak ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> سلام
> 
> من آرین نیستم داداش، چند بار هم گفتم قبلا. آریان یه ممبر دیگه بود
> 
> 
> نه راستش گذرم نیافتاده، اگه میشه اسمپروژه رو بده تا حداقل اگر سایتی داره برم ببینم عکس هاش رو.



سلام آرین جان .

خوبی برادر ؟

چه خبر ؟

کم پیدایی



MOHSENAM said:


> والا اسم خاصی نداره ولی یه مجتمع بزرگ تفریحی تجاری بقل دریاچه چیتگر هست که متعلق به سپاهه و قیمتاش در حال حاضر خوبه.اگه گذرت اونجا افتاد یه سری بزن.
> 
> ممبر یعنی چی؟
> 
> شما آقا آریان هستی درسته؟



من فکر کنم بدونم کجاست .

شمال همته ؟

یکی از دوستام تو شرکی کار می کرد که کار طراحیه یه شهر بازی تو اون منطقه رو داشت .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> سلام
> 
> من آرین نیستم داداش، چند بار هم گفتم قبلا. آریان یه ممبر دیگه بود
> 
> 
> نه راستش گذرم نیافتاده، اگه میشه اسمپروژه رو بده تا حداقل اگر سایتی داره برم ببینم عکس هاش رو.


bah arian aziz 

che khabara ? 

arian gharar bood ba doosta biay kermoonshah 

chi shod pa ?



S00R3NA said:


> سلام آرین جان .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> سلام آرین جان .
> 
> خوبی برادر ؟
> 
> چه خبر ؟
> 
> کم پیدایی
> 
> 
> 
> من فکر کنم بدونم کجاست .
> 
> شمال همته ؟
> 
> یکی از دوستام تو شرکی کار می کرد که کار طراحیه یه شهر بازی تو اون منطقه رو داشت .




آورین میشه شمال همت. ولی اونی که من میگم دقیقا بقل دریاچش


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> bah arian aziz
> 
> che khabara ?
> 
> arian gharar bood ba doosta biay kermoonshah
> 
> chi shod pa ?




میگه من آرین نیستم ! 

--------

کسایی که اینجا هتن یه نظری بدن، رژیم این سوسمار خورا رو اینجا کچل کردم یا نه؟


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> میگه من آرین نیستم !


vaghean ke 

@Serpentine 

az esmet khejalat mikeshi ? 

arian ke kheyli ghashange 

=================================

@New man kollan saram mikhare 

alan ham daram serpi ru aziat mikonam , eenam yek hafte befrestam aab khonak bokhoram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> آورین میشه شمال همت. ولی اونی که من میگم دقیقا بقل دریاچش



ببین مجتمع تجاریه ؟

من فکر کردم شهر بازی رو میگی .

یه مجتمع تجاری جنوب همت چسبیده به اتوبان هست که سه شیفته دارن روش کار می کنن و درست شمال دریاچست . فکر کنم اونو میگی .

خیلی پروژه ی شاخیه .

البته یک سری مجتمع و ساختمون باحال هم دارن دور و بر ورودیه شرقیه دریاچه که فعلا افتتاح نشده میسازن .


کلا اون منطقه خیلی پروژست خوراک عمرانیاست


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> ببین مجتمع تجاریه ؟
> 
> من فکر کردم شهر بازی رو میگی .
> 
> یه مجتمع تجاری جنوب همت چسبیده به اتوبان هست که سه شیفته دارن روش کار می کنن و درست شمال دریاچست . فکر کنم اونو میگی .
> 
> خیلی پروژه ی شاخیه .
> 
> البته یک سری مجتمع و ساختمون باحال هم دارن دور و بر ورودیه شرقیه دریاچه که فعلا افتتاح نشده میسازن .
> 
> 
> کلا اون منطقه خیلی پروژست خوراک عمرانیاست




آفرین دوست من زدی تو خال.

من پروژه ی بد مغرفی نمیکنم 

شما شمال تهران زندگی میکنی؟


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> آفرین دوست من زدی تو خال.
> 
> من پروژه ی بد مغرفی نمیکنم
> 
> شما شمال تهران زندگی میکنی؟



شمال - جنوب - شرق - غرب 

کلا همه جا هستیم و هیچ جا نیستیم .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@S00R3NA , @haman10 agha, Arian ro aziat nakonin!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> Arian ro aziat nakonin!


akhe hal mide 

albate arian mesle baradar hast vase ma

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> akhe hal mide
> 
> albate arian mesle baradar hast vase ma


hala ke Arian mikhad begeh Arian nist akhe in cheee esrarieh ke shoma mikonid dar moredeh Arian budaneh Arian. 
(dustan halal konin, ban shodam raft)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> kheyli khandidam .....
> 
> be ghole kermanshahi ha :
> 
> terkhen
> 
> ===============================
> 
> salam be hame
> 
> i'm back * who missed the heck outta me ?*
> 
> be jaan khodam een bar taghsir man nabood  shahed boodin dige :



I DID!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> ban shodam raft


na baba , arian nemidoone dokme ban kojast 


ResurgentIran said:


> I DID!!!


fadaye to beram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> na baba , arian nemidoone dokme ban kojast
> 
> fadaye to beram



@haman10 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> na baba , arian nemidoone dokme ban kojast
> 
> fadaye to beram



THIS is how happy I am you're back!! :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 .


 



ResurgentIran said:


> THIS is how happy I am you're back!! :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

بروبچ ما دیگه از اینجا رفتیم.

خیلی خوشحال شدم از اینکه همتون رو دیدم، امیدوارم همتون تو زندگیتون موفق باشین.

شاید بازم اینجا بیام اما فقط واسه عوض کردن امضا و آواتار میام و خیلی به ندرت ممکنه پستی ارسال کنم.

Bye To ALL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

MOHSENAM said:


> بروبچ ما دیگه از اینجا رفتیم.
> 
> خیلی خوشحال شدم از اینکه همتون رو دیدم، امیدوارم همتون تو زندگیتون موفق باشین.
> 
> شاید بازم اینجا بیام اما فقط واسه عوض کردن امضا و آواتار میام و خیلی به ندرت ممکنه پستی ارسال کنم.
> 
> Bye To ALL


do come back sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> @kollang
> 
> 
> Chi kar kardi konkuro?khub bud? Sharif mibinimet ya na?





haman10 said:


> @kollang
> 
> kooshi kalak ?




2097

Akhe chejur momkene se ta az sanjesha ro zire 500 sham (yeki ro 220) baad rotbeye konkur az jame ina bishtar beshe???chetori momkene yeki az dustam ke medale noghreye olampiyad fizike keshvari dare shode 2500???chetori az madreseye tizhushani ke har sal 30 ta zire hezar midad faghat 15 nafar zire hezar shodan?

Bebakhshid vali daran mirinan be mamlekat ba in nezame amuzeshishun.emsal har ki omumish qavi bud bord kard.akhe be man che mohamad ebn monavare qoromsaq ketab asrar o tohid fi maqamate sheikh abi saeed ro neveshte?????

Nemikham narahatetun konam.midunam hamatun badbakhtiyaye khodetun o darid...

Gerye zari be kenar az asatid ye soali daram:rotbeye man juriye ke ham mitunam reshte haye sathe payin dar tehran ro qabul sham va ham mitunam har reshte i dar shahrestan ke khastam ro qabul sham.be nazare shoma mekanike beynol melal qazvin behtare ya fizike Tehran?

Rasti nazaretun rajebe in se daneshgah chiye?
1-beynol melal qazvin
2-sanati esfehan
3-olum tahghighat


Sharmande ke tulani shod...

@Serpentine
Arian jan, karvashe sharif ham qabul nemisham

@haman10
Kheyli goli doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> 2097
> 
> Akhe chejur momkene se ta az sanjesha ro zire 500 sham (yeki ro 220) baad rotbeye konkur az jame ina bishtar beshe???chetori momkene yeki az dustam ke medale noghreye olampiyad fizike keshvari dare shode 2500???chetori az madreseye tizhushani ke har sal 30 ta zire hezar midad faghat 15 nafar zire hezar shodan?
> 
> Bebakhshid vali daran mirinan be mamlekat ba in nezame amuzeshishun.emsal har ki omumish qavi bud bord kard.akhe be man che mohamad ebn monavare qoromsaq ketab asrar o tohid fi maqamate sheikh abi saeed ro neveshte?????
> 
> Nemikham narahatetun konam.midunam hamatun badbakhtiyaye khodetun o darid...
> 
> Gerye zari be kenar az asatid ye soali daram:rotbeye man juriye ke ham mitunam reshte haye sathe payin dar tehran ro qabul sham va ham mitunam har reshte i dar shahrestan ke khastam ro qabul sham.be nazare shoma mekanike beynol melal qazvin behtare ya fizike Tehran?
> 
> Rasti nazaretun rajebe in se daneshgah chiye?
> 1-beynol melal qazvin
> 2-sanati esfehan
> 3-olum tahghighat
> 
> 
> Sharmande ke tulani shod...


fadaye saret dadasham .. valla nemidoonam chi begam vali alan raftam site ghalamchips karnameye sale ghable bacheha ro zade va inke kojaha ghabool shodan shayad be dardet bokhore zemne inke man alan 2000esh ro search kardam va jalebe bazi reshtehaye sharif va khaje nasir ham hamoon holohosha avordan albate nemidoonam ta che had inayi ke zade mostanad bashe. omidvaram khodet behtarin tasmimo begirio harchi kheyre pish biad. entekhab reshte majaziam bokon bad tasmim begir.. moshaver ham ke khodet miri hatman. 

in linkeshe:
کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Pas hesaabi ridi. sanjesh ke me'yaar nist. konkour e asli kheyli sakht tar hast. dar mored e reshteh va daneshgah, bebin ke az che reshte i khoshet miyaad, gar che havaa fazaa va injour chizhaa, kheyli be dard nemikhorand. yek reshte ye be dard bekhor entekhaab kon.
daneshgah ha:
1. Qazvin: Aslan nemishnaasamesh. 
2. Daneshgah e Shiraz option e kheyli behtari az isfahan hast.
3. Oloum tafrihaar ham ke daghoun hast. Ageh mikhaay Azad beri, faghat Tehran jonoub, markaz, shomal be dard bekhor hastand.

Pishnahad e man:

Saraasari ha: Sharif ke faghat shimi ghaboul mishi ke oun ham velesh kon, be dard nemikhore.
Tehran baaz yek seri chizhaye be dard bekhor tar ra ghaboul mishi.
Polytechnique ham option e badi nist. elm va san'at ham ba'zi reshte haash khoub hast. daneshgah melli ham ke yek computer hast va yek omraan ke oun ham hichchi.
Tou shahrestan ha, faghat daneshgah e shiraz be dard bekhor hast.
Azad ham Tehran(Jonoub, markaz, shomal)



kollang said:


> 2097
> 
> Akhe chejur momkene se ta az sanjesha ro zire 500 sham (yeki ro 220) baad rotbeye konkur az jame ina bishtar beshe???chetori momkene yeki az dustam ke medale noghreye olampiyad fizike keshvari dare shode 2500???chetori az madreseye tizhushani ke har sal 30 ta zire hezar midad faghat 15 nafar zire hezar shodan?
> 
> Bebakhshid vali daran mirinan be mamlekat ba in nezame amuzeshishun.emsal har ki omumish qavi bud bord kard.akhe be man che mohamad ebn monavare qoromsaq ketab asrar o tohid fi maqamate sheikh abi saeed ro neveshte?????
> 
> Nemikham narahatetun konam.midunam hamatun badbakhtiyaye khodetun o darid...
> 
> Gerye zari be kenar az asatid ye soali daram:rotbeye man juriye ke ham mitunam reshte haye sathe payin dar tehran ro qabul sham va ham mitunam har reshte i dar shahrestan ke khastam ro qabul sham.be nazare shoma mekanike beynol melal qazvin behtare ya fizike Tehran?
> 
> Rasti nazaretun rajebe in se daneshgah chiye?
> 1-beynol melal qazvin
> 2-sanati esfehan
> 3-olum tahghighat
> 
> 
> Sharmande ke tulani shod...
> 
> @Serpentine
> Arian jan, karvashe sharif ham qabul nemisham
> 
> @haman10
> Kheyli goli doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> fadaye saret dadasham .. valla nemidoonam chi begam vali alan raftam site ghalamchips karnameye sale ghable bacheha ro zade va inke kojaha ghabool shodan shayad be dardet bokhore zemne inke man alan 2000esh ro search kardam va jalebe bazi reshtehaye sharif va khaje nasir ham hamoon holohosha avordan albate nemidoonam ta che had inayi ke zade mostanad bashe. omidvaram khodet behtarin tasmimo begirio harchi kheyre pish biad. entekhab reshte majaziam bokon bad tasmim begir.. moshaver ham ke khodet miri hatman.
> 
> in linkeshe:
> کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته



Merci dadash,estefade kardam az nazare khubet
Chizi rajebe entekhab reshteye majazi nemidunestam.bebinam chiye....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

rmi5 said:


> Pas hesaabi ridi. sanjesh ke me'yaar nist. konkour e asli kheyli sakht tar hast. dar mored e reshteh va daneshgah, bebin ke az che reshte i khoshet miyaad, gar che havaa fazaa va injour chizhaa, kheyli be dard nemikhorand. yek reshte ye be dard bekhor entekhaab kon.
> daneshgah ha:
> 1. Qazvin: Aslan nemishnaasamesh.
> 2. Daneshgah e Shiraz option e kheyli behtari az isfahan hast.
> 3. Oloum tafrihaar ham ke daghoun hast. Ageh mikhaay Azad beri, faghat Tehran jonoub, markaz, shomal be dard bekhor hastand.
> 
> Pishnahad e man:
> 
> Saraasari ha: Sharif ke faghat shimi ghaboul mishi ke oun ham velesh kon, be dard nemikhore.
> Tehran baaz yek seri chizhaye be dard bekhor tar ra ghaboul mishi.
> Polytechnique ham option e badi nist. elm va san'at ham ba'zi reshte haash khoub hast. daneshgah melli ham ke yek computer hast va yek omraan ke oun ham hichchi.
> *Tou shahrestan ha, faghat daneshgah e shiraz be dard bekhor hast.*
> Azad ham Tehran(Jonoub, markaz, shomal)


داداش واسه چی بچه مردمو گمراه میکنی اخه. دانشگاه شیراز کجاش خوبه یک مشت لر بی سواد ریختن شدن استاد و رییس دانشگاه ها . 
اقاجون بقیه جاها رو نمیدونم ولی طرف دانشگاه شیراز نیا مگه اینکه بخوایی شیمی بخونی در غیر اینصورت اصلا طرف شیراز نیا که بدبختت میکنن.


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> Merci dadash,estefade kardam az nazare khubet
> Chizi rajebe entekhab reshteye majazi nemidunestam.bebinam chiye....


fadaa. bebin yani miri etela'ate karnamato vared mikoni va reshtehayi ke dost dari bad behet mige chi ghabol mishi too site sanjesh mizane pas in rooza site sanjesh boro va albate bayad interneti bekhari yechizi fek konam ama familemoon migoft vaghean daghigh mige chi miari..ye nemoone pishe pa oftadash (ke shayad ziad ghabele etemad nabashe) be soorate majani sale ma too site gozine2.ir zade bod.. bezaaaarrrrrrrr aha alanam too sitesh gofte bezoodi mizane..pas sanjesho gozine2 ro chek kon in rooza vali faghat sanjeshesh ke pooliam hast ghabele etemade.

خبرگزاری مهر :: Mehr News Agency - امکان انتخاب رشته مجازی کنکور 93 فراهم شد
امکان انتخاب رشته مجازی کنکور 93 فراهم شد
مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از بارگذاری نرم افزار انتخاب رشته مجازی کنکور 93 خبر داد و گفت: ویژه نامه انتخاب رشته تحصیلی کنکور 93 با تمرکز بر نیازهای داوطلبان، والدین و مشاوران تحصیلی فردا دوشنبه در باجه های روزنامه فروشی قابل دسترسی است.

دکتر حسین توکلی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر افزود: نرم افزار راهنمای انتخاب رشته که با توجه به تغییرات حاصله در نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در محاسبه نمره کل آزمون داوطلبان نسبت به نمرات سال قبل و همچنین سهمیه بندی داوطلبان آزمون سال جاری تنظیم شده است و به منظور فراهم آوردن امکانات و تسهیلات بیشتر برای داوطلبان سال 93 بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار داده شد.

وی افزود: این نرم افزار به داوطلبان این امکان را می دهد که با توجه به وضعیت علمی و نمره خود که در آزمون سراسری سال 93 کسب کرده است خود را با داوطلبان مشابه در آزمون 92 پس از انجام تغییرات آزمون سال جاری مقایسه و امکان قبولی خود را مشاهده کند.

توکلی یادآور شد: همچنین ویژه نامه انتخاب رشته تحصیلی کنکور 93 با تمرکز بر نیازهای داوطلبان، والدین و مشاوران تحصیلی حاوی اطلاعات مفیدی است که همزمان با نشریه پیک سنجش در روز دوشنبه 13 مردادماه در باجه های روزنامه فروشی قابل دسترسی است.


shakhsan ba nazare @rmi5 darbare entekhabe reshte va uni movafegham vali ina rahnamayiye khodetam sabok sangin kon akharesh 


rmi5 said:


> dar mored e reshteh va daneshgah, bebin ke az che reshte i khoshet miyaad, gar che havaa fazaa va injour chizhaa, kheyli be dard nemikhorand. yek reshte ye be dard bekhor entekhaab kon.
> daneshgah ha:
> 1. Qazvin: Aslan nemishnaasamesh.
> 2. Daneshgah e Shiraz option e kheyli behtari az isfahan hast.
> 3. Oloum tafrihaar ham ke daghoun hast. Ageh mikhaay Azad beri, faghat Tehran jonoub, markaz, shomal be dard bekhor hastand.
> 
> Pishnahad e man:
> 
> Saraasari ha: Sharif ke faghat shimi ghaboul mishi ke oun ham velesh kon, be dard nemikhore.
> Tehran baaz yek seri chizhaye be dard bekhor tar ra ghaboul mishi.
> Polytechnique ham option e badi nist. elm va san'at ham ba'zi reshte haash khoub hast. daneshgah melli ham ke yek computer hast va yek omraan ke oun ham hichchi.
> Tou shahrestan ha, faghat daneshgah e shiraz be dard bekhor hast.
> Azad ham Tehran(Jonoub, markaz, shomal)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

spiderkiller said:


> داداش واسه چی بچه مردمو گمراه میکنی اخه. دانشگاه شیراز کجاش خوبه یک مشت لر بی سواد ریختن شدن استاد و رییس دانشگاه ها .
> اقاجون بقیه جاها رو نمیدونم ولی طرف دانشگاه شیراز نیا مگه اینکه بخوایی شیمی بخونی در غیر اینصورت اصلا طرف شیراز نیا که بدبختت میکنن.


khoub va bad mafhoum e nesbi hast. Man Shiraz ra dar moghaayese ba baghiyeh ye shahrestan ha goftam, va gar na ba Harvard ke moghaayese nakardam 

@rahi2357 man in linki ke baraaye rotbe ha gozaashti ra didam. albatteh ma ke n saal pish konkour daadim va fosil shodim, vali be nazar e man ke link dorost be nazar mirese. Albatte baraam jaaleb boud ke bachche ha dar kol omoumi hashoun behtar va ekhtesaasihashoun za'if tar shodeh. dar kol ham darsad hashoun ta haddi paayin oumadeh.

digeh facebook va az injour chert va pert ha ke dige hes e dars khoundan baraaye kasi nemizaareh 



kollang said:


> Merci dadash,estefade kardam az nazare khubet
> Chizi rajebe entekhab reshteye majazi nemidunestam.bebinam chiye....


Be nazar e man ke inha chiz haye khoubi hastand, vali e'temaad e 100% ham nadaashte baash, chon saal be saal jav avaz misheh va entekhaab haye mellat ta haddi taghyir mikoneh. vali baaz in entekhab reshte haye online, ta hadde khoubi, mitouneh had va hodoud e chizhayi ke ehtemaalan ghaoul mishi ya nemishi ra begeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> @rahi2357 man in linki ke baraaye rotbe ha gozaashti ra didam. albatteh ma ke n saal pish konkour daadim va fosil shodim, vali be nazar e man ke link dorost be nazar mirese. Albatte baraam jaaleb boud ke bachche ha dar kol omoumi hashoun behtar va ekhtesaasihashoun za'if tar shodeh. dar kol ham darsad hashoun ta haddi paayin oumadeh.
> 
> digeh facebook va az injour chert va pert ha ke dige hes e dars khoundan baraaye kasi nemizaareh


baba facebook chiye in pesar ame ma sale pish az UNIsh mah be mah gf avaz mikard  bad mian uni mokhtalet mishe mibinan khabariam naboode vaght talaf mikardan.. be har hal in konkoor too in mamlekat energiye bacheha ro enghad migire ke mian uni zaambian amalan. systeme amoozeshimoon ghife barakse.. too amrica ghife raaste .hala ina chand sale migan konkooro barmidarim jash moadelo hesab mikonim vali shodani nist ta vaghti ehtemale taghalobe gostarde vojood dareo sali 6 7 hezar moadele 20. hamashoon mikhan bian sharif oonmoghe.


inja 3:40e shabe  rooz bekheyr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> baba facebook chiye in pesar ame ma sale pish az UNIsh mah be mah gf avaz mikard  bad mian uni mokhtalet mishe mibinan khabariam naboode vaght talaf mikardan.. be har hal in konkoor too in mamlekat energiye bacheha ro enghad migire ke mian uni zaambian amalan. systeme amoozeshimoon ghife barakse.. too amrica ghife raaste .hala ina chand sale migan konkooro barmidarim jash moadelo hesab mikonim vali shodani nist ta vaghti ehtemale taghalobe gostarde vojood dareo sali 6 7 hezar moadele 20. hamashoon mikhan bian sharif oonmoghe.
> 
> 
> inja 3:40e shabe  rooz bekheyr




shabet be kheyr. inja taazeh ba'd az zohr hast. harfet dorost hast. yaadame ke chand saal pish migoftand ke 3000-3500 ta moaddel e 20 hastand, ...
Ghaziye injaast ke te'daad e daneshgah haye khoub mahdoud hast va tabi'atan feshaar ziyaad hast. javoun ha ham ke kaar e mofid e dige joz dars khoundan, nadaaran. hamin misheh digeh. gar che, baaz ham konkour be nesbat kheyli khoub kaar mikoneh. haddeaghal az moaddel mehvar boudan behtar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> 2097
> 
> Akhe chejur momkene se ta az sanjesha ro zire 500 sham (yeki ro 220) baad rotbeye konkur az jame ina bishtar beshe???chetori momkene yeki az dustam ke medale noghreye olampiyad fizike keshvari dare shode 2500???chetori az madreseye tizhushani ke har sal 30 ta zire hezar midad faghat 15 nafar zire hezar shodan?
> 
> Bebakhshid vali daran mirinan be mamlekat ba in nezame amuzeshishun.emsal har ki omumish qavi bud bord kard.akhe be man che mohamad ebn monavare qoromsaq ketab asrar o tohid fi maqamate sheikh abi saeed ro neveshte?????
> 
> Nemikham narahatetun konam.midunam hamatun badbakhtiyaye khodetun o darid...
> 
> Gerye zari be kenar az asatid ye soali daram:rotbeye man juriye ke ham mitunam reshte haye sathe payin dar tehran ro qabul sham va ham mitunam har reshte i dar shahrestan ke khastam ro qabul sham.be nazare shoma mekanike beynol melal qazvin behtare ya fizike Tehran?
> 
> Rasti nazaretun rajebe in se daneshgah chiye?
> 1-beynol melal qazvin
> 2-sanati esfehan
> 3-olum tahghighat
> 
> 
> Sharmande ke tulani shod...
> 
> @Serpentine
> Arian jan, karvashe sharif ham qabul nemisham
> 
> @haman10
> Kheyli goli doctor




شدی 2000 ناراحتی ؟!!!

من رفیقم 25000 شد تا یک ماه بندری می زد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> 2097
> 
> Akhe chejur momkene se ta az sanjesha ro zire 500 sham (yeki ro 220) baad rotbeye konkur az jame ina bishtar beshe???chetori momkene yeki az dustam ke medale noghreye olampiyad fizike keshvari dare shode 2500???chetori az madreseye tizhushani ke har sal 30 ta zire hezar midad faghat 15 nafar zire hezar shodan?
> 
> Bebakhshid vali daran mirinan be mamlekat ba in nezame amuzeshishun.emsal har ki omumish qavi bud bord kard.akhe be man che mohamad ebn monavare qoromsaq ketab asrar o tohid fi maqamate sheikh abi saeed ro neveshte?????
> 
> Nemikham narahatetun konam.midunam hamatun badbakhtiyaye khodetun o darid...
> 
> Gerye zari be kenar az asatid ye soali daram:rotbeye man juriye ke ham mitunam reshte haye sathe payin dar tehran ro qabul sham va ham mitunam har reshte i dar shahrestan ke khastam ro qabul sham.be nazare shoma mekanike beynol melal qazvin behtare ya fizike Tehran?
> 
> Rasti nazaretun rajebe in se daneshgah chiye?
> 1-beynol melal qazvin
> 2-sanati esfehan
> 3-olum tahghighat
> 
> 
> Sharmande ke tulani shod...
> 
> @Serpentine
> Arian jan, karvashe sharif ham qabul nemisham
> 
> @haman10
> Kheyli goli doctor



fada saret aziz
rotbat bad ham nist. sharif ehtemalan olum paie va be ehtemale kheili kam shaiad materials ghabul beshi. bacheha goftan daneshgahaie digeie tehran shanset kheili bishtare. tehrano amirkabiro khaje nasir. donya ke faghat tuie sharif nist.

lisans ro bekhun ishala arshad miai asan sharif ya inke kollan apply mikoni miri.

faghat harja rafti, sai kon onja behtarin bashi. age ranke 1 beshi tuie daneshgahet mituni bedune konkur biai arshade sharif.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> 2097
> 
> Akhe chejur momkene se ta az sanjesha ro zire 500 sham (yeki ro 220) baad rotbeye konkur az jame ina bishtar beshe???chetori momkene yeki az dustam ke medale noghreye olampiyad fizike keshvari dare shode 2500???chetori az madreseye tizhushani ke har sal 30 ta zire hezar midad faghat 15 nafar zire hezar shodan?
> 
> Bebakhshid vali daran mirinan be mamlekat ba in nezame amuzeshishun.emsal har ki omumish qavi bud bord kard.akhe be man che mohamad ebn monavare qoromsaq ketab asrar o tohid fi maqamate sheikh abi saeed ro neveshte?????
> 
> Nemikham narahatetun konam.midunam hamatun badbakhtiyaye khodetun o darid...
> 
> Gerye zari be kenar az asatid ye soali daram:rotbeye man juriye ke ham mitunam reshte haye sathe payin dar tehran ro qabul sham va ham mitunam har reshte i dar shahrestan ke khastam ro qabul sham.be nazare shoma mekanike beynol melal qazvin behtare ya fizike Tehran?
> 
> Rasti nazaretun rajebe in se daneshgah chiye?
> 1-beynol melal qazvin
> 2-sanati esfehan
> 3-olum tahghighat


salam , mashala TABRIK !!  man avalin kesi hastam ke ghabulito tabrik migam 

avarin .... hamin ke ghabul mishi har reshte ie ke bekhai , hamin kafiye 

man ye modat kootah too ghalamchi davat shodam O kar mikardam , yek seri tajrobe az baghiye gereftam ke passesh midam shoma 

avalan begam shoma hata age tajrobi boodi har 3 reshteye pezeshki , dandan va daroo ru miavordi , che berese be reshteye riazi fizic ke zarfiat kheyli bala tare ....

azizam shoma bayad bar asas alaghe be reshte entekhab koni , sat'he daneshgah ha dige kheyli tafavot nadaran , be alave shoma daneshgah tehran ehtemal ziad ye reshteye khoob ghabul shi .

bezar yek mesal bezanam , aghaye doctor shamsi poor , bozorgtarin daneshman jahan eslam dar reshteye shimi , ostad daneshgah razi kermanshah hastan va haminja ham dars khoondan !!!

banabarin faghat be khodet rabt dare va inke cheghad poshte kar dari !!

shoma lisans ru begir aval !! baad vase foughe lisans boro har daneshgahi doost dari !!

pas be nazare man entekhaab avalet mechanic bashe !!


movafagh bashi aziz  bazam tabrik

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> fada saret aziz
> rotbat bad ham nist. sharif ehtemalan olum paie va be ehtemale kheili kam shaiad materials ghabul beshi. bacheha goftan daneshgahaie digeie tehran shanset kheili bishtare. tehrano amirkabiro khaje nasir. donya ke faghat tuie sharif nist.
> 
> lisans ro bekhun ishala arshad miai asan sharif ya inke kollan apply mikoni miri.
> 
> faghat harja rafti, sai kon onja behtarin bashi. age ranke 1 beshi tuie daneshgahet mituni bedune konkur biai arshade sharif.




@kollang ,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@S00R3NA @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @spiderkiller 

Kheyli mamnun bache ha.kheyli ba marefatid.

Alan be computer va mekanik fekr mikonam.masale ine ke beram beynolmelal qazvin ke ba mashin az khunamun 1/5 saat fasele dare ya sanati esfahan ke daneshgahe behtariye vali kheyli dure.shansam ro baraye tehran ham emtehan mikonam.30% momkene computere khaje nasir qabul sham.albate Fizike Tehran ham badjur dare cheshmak mizane.

Bache ha nazaretun rajebe enteghali gereftan chie?yani masalan beram metalojiye amir kabir ,2 term balaye 17 sham baad beram mekanik?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anHuman

spiderkiller said:


> داداش واسه چی بچه مردمو گمراه میکنی اخه. دانشگاه شیراز کجاش خوبه یک مشت لر بی سواد ریختن شدن استاد و رییس دانشگاه ها .
> اقاجون بقیه جاها رو نمیدونم ولی طرف دانشگاه شیراز نیا مگه اینکه بخوایی شیمی بخونی در غیر اینصورت اصلا طرف شیراز نیا که بدبختت میکنن.




می شه لطف کنید ، نژادتون رو بگید تا از خجالتتون در بیام !؟

Kollang

کامپیوتر و مکانیک و برق الکترونیک رو ول کن ... 
علاقه کیلوی چنده ، پس فردا که مثل ما رفتی مدرک گرفتی و یک سال بی کار از صبح تا شب تو خیابون ها گشتی ، علاقه ت به نفرت تبدیل می شه ...


----------



## kollang

@anHuman e aziz
Khob chikar konam?beram madane Tehran bekhunam?bayad beyne bado bad tar bado entekhab konam dige...


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Bache ha nazaretun rajebe enteghali gereftan chie?yani masalan beram metalojiye amir kabir ,2 term balaye 17 sham baad beram mekanik?


azizam soalat dare yekam takhasosi mishe man be andaze tajrobi sar reshte nadaram
ama faghat ino bedoon ke reshte haee mesle computer ayandeye shoghli jalebi nadaran .

be fekr ayandeye shoghli ham bash

aval alaghe

baad ayandeye shoghli



anHuman said:


> علاقه کیلوی چنده


ok that was funny 



kollang said:


> beram madane Tehran bekhunam


chera enghad tooye fekr daneshgahi ?

baba daneshgah aslan mohem nist baradar man akhe chera goosh nemidi ?

een hame reshteye khoob hast vase to !! bargh , mechanic , .....

vel kon daneshgah ru .... reshte ru bechasb !!

1- mitooni vase foghe lisans daneshgah khoob ghabul shi

2- mitooni enteghali begiri age moadelet khoob bashe !!

goosh kon harf mano , pashimoon nemishi



anHuman said:


> پس فردا که مثل ما رفتی مدرک گرفتی و یک سال بی کار از صبح تا شب تو خیابون ها گشتی ، علاقه ت به نفرت تبدیل می شه


narahat nashi ha dadash , ama khob madrak darim ta madrak !! savad darim ta savad 

pesar khaleye man lisans omran dare , mahi 8-10 motevaset dar miare ( albate mahane hoghoogh nemigire vali ba har proje pool topoli behesh midan)

banabarin bastegi dare khodet chi kar mikoni 

nazan tou zoughe bache

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Am I the only one here that thinks life is like sh!t ? 


Or ...


others have the same view ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

@kollang ... Khar nashi biay Tehran jonob !!!

Ostada adam ro az kon monhadem mikonan !

Boro esfehan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

@Sinan ^^^

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 42033
> 
> 
> @Sinan ^^^


no humility , no decency , no literacy , no nothing !! 

u r so bi adab 

khoda nakoshat bala


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> @kollang ... Khar nashi biay Tehran jonob !!!
> 
> Ostada adam ro az kon monhadem mikonan !
> 
> Boro esfehan !
> 
> View attachment 42032




چرت میگه سهیل مثل همیشه .

اگه خواستی بری آزاد ، تهران جنوب رو انتخاب اولت بذار .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> no humility , no decency , no literacy , no nothing !!
> 
> u r so bi adab
> 
> khoda nakoshat bala







S00R3NA said:


> چرت میگه سهیل مثل همیشه .
> 
> اگه خواستی بری آزاد ، تهران جنوب رو انتخاب اولت بذار .



Miad inja az rah bedar mishe !

Be javonish rahm kon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Seriously soheil , Get a girlfriend or find a hooker .

What the **** is this ?!!

https://defence.pk/attachments/42033/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> Seriously soheil , Get a girlfriend or find a hooker .
> 
> What the **** is this ?!!
> 
> https://defence.pk/attachments/42033/



Something like finger print !

Amre be monkar o nahy az ma'rof mikoni !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anHuman

[quote="haman10, post: 6013838, member: 146319"
narahat nashi ha dadash , ama khob madrak darim ta madrak !! savad darim ta savad

pesar khaleye man lisans omran dare , mahi 8-10 motevaset dar miare ( albate mahane hoghoogh nemigire vali ba har proje pool topoli behesh midan)

banabarin bastegi dare khodet chi kar mikoni

nazan tou zoughe bache [/quote]


من این رو می گم که بچه با رویا و خیال نره درس بخونه ... 
از بین این ها هم هر چیزی می ری ، برو بخون به جزء کامپیوتر .... 
برق الکترونیک هم نخون ... 

همون مکانیک رو بری ، باز شانسی داری ... 

( هر چی می خونی ، کامپیوتر نخون !! ) 

_________

در ضمن ، شانس ، پارتی ، موقعیت و ... دخیل هست ... من توی یک شهر کوچیک به هیچ عنوان نمی تونم کار درست و درمون پیدا کنم ، رفتن به شهرهای بزرگ هم ریسک داره ، حداقل باید برای یک - دو ماه پول مسافرخونه و خرجت رو داشته باشی یا ...


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

S00R3NA said:


> Am I the only one here that thinks life is like sh!t ?












































natije akhlaghi :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

^^ ey joonam 

biyan hame dast be doa bebarim !!

parvardegara , shoma khodet ke az shekl ma khabar dari , ye mamani bede be bachamoon ke hade aghal een shekli beshe :







please GOD !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ^^ ey joonam
> 
> biyan hame dast be doa bebarim !!
> 
> parvardegara , shoma khodet ke az shekl ma khabar dari , ye mamani bede be bachamoon ke hade aghal een shekli beshe :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please GOD !!


lol, Amin
when i was little, i was kind of rockstar, but...i dont know what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> @New man kollan saram mikhare


jaee hastam nemitoonam benivisam
daram ba gooshi type mikonam
amma khodaeesh adam saresh dard migire jaye dige .......

kiddin bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> lol, Amin
> when i was little, i was kind of rockstar, but...i dont know what happened.



Dude , What's wrong with your avatar ?



haman10 said:


> @New man kollan saram mikhare



Motmaeni sarete ke mikhare ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> Dude , What's wrong with your avatar ?


what do you mean? is that ugly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

آهنگ مسابقه محله

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@kollang
bebin pesaram
avvalan ke ridiiiiii
not kidding
hala mikhay gerye koni pasho boro hamom ab garmo baz kon zire dooshe ab garm ye nim saat gerye kon bia biroon


dovvoman
dars khoondan tooye iran 2 halat dare
1)bekhay apply koni va beri (man pishnahad nemiknam)
2)bekhay kar peida koni (ahmagh tarin adame irani ooni hast ke hanooz fekr kone az rahe dars mishe pool dar avord)

pishnahade man
1) age sarbazi nadari beshin tooye khoone ye esterahate 1 mahe va tafrihi bokon bad faregh az darso madrese bebin chikar mishe kard ham shoghli ham tahsili
2)age sarbazi dari, hatman boro daneshgah,

age khasti beri daneshgah
1) choon kheyli baray apply khoob shans nadari (age beri shahrestan reshteye khoob ta akhare omret daneshgah sharestan root mimoone va hatta baraye post doktora ham bazam daneshgahe lisanset mozale bara khodesh, age ham biay tehran reshteye khoobi nemitooni beri ke bazam shanse apply khoob ro paeen miare) banabarin man pishnahad mikonam bikhial apply beshi va age majboori beri daneshgah (be khatere sarbazi) ye daneshgah nazdik khoonatoon entekhab koni. choon to alan be in masael fekr nemikoni:
1)dar behtarin roozaye omret nemikhay nekbat tarin ghazaye omret yani ghazaye khabgah ro bokhori
2)nemikhay behtarin salhaye omreto door az khanevade zendegi koni
3)nemikhay tooye ye otagh ba 4 nafare dige ham otaghi bashi
4)be bayan behtar nemikhay 4 5 sal az zendegito be gand bekeshi

bebakhshid ke rok sohbat kardam
midoonam narahati
amma in shayad mohemtarin tasmime omret bashe
khale bazi ro bezar kenar va manteghi fekr kon
ma khoonamoon amir abad bood raftam daneshkade fanni amma hanoozam pashimoonam ke mitoonestam az nemate khanevade bishtar estefade konam va nakardam

Hope you the bests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> lol, Amin
> when i was little, i was kind of rockstar, but...i dont know what happened.








New said:


> amma khodaeesh adam saresh dard migire jaye dige


  




S00R3NA said:


> Motmaeni sarete ke mikhare ?


Ahsant 





Ostad said:


> what do you mean? is that ugly?


cheshmash zesht mibine 

velesh kon soorena ru 



New said:


> bebin pesaram
> avvalan ke ridiiiiii
> not kidding
> hala mikhay gerye koni pasho boro hamom ab garmo baz kon zire dooshe ab garm ye nim saat gerye kon bia biroon


dadash terekoondi bache ru 

yani fekr konam badtarin advise zendegito dadi be kollang 

injoori ha ham nist baba .... chera ride ? mage hame bayad zire 1000 biaran ta ghabul shan reshteye khoob ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> dadash terekoondi bache ru
> yani fekr konam badtarin advise zendegito dadi be kollang
> injoori ha ham nist baba .... chera ride ? mage hame bayad zire 1000 biaran ta ghabul shan reshteye khoob ?



he he
nababa chera?
kollang beche darskhooni hast va alan narahate in ke bekhay deldari khale zanaki bedi na khoshhalesh mikone na barash fayede dare
amma man adat daram rok basham 
hatta age pishe man bood momken bood bar khorde fizizki ham dashte basham
be har hal chizee ke man neveshtam dar morede reshteye riazi fizik az rooz roshan vazehtar va mobarhan tare
reshteye tajrobi ro nemidoonam
amma baraye reshteye riazi haghighato goftam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> he he
> nababa chera?
> kollang beche darskhooni hast va alan narahate in ke bekhay deldari khale zanaki bedi na khoshhalesh mikone na barash fayede dare
> amma man adat daram rok basham
> hatta age pishe man bood momken bood bar khorde fizizki ham dashte basham
> be har hal chizee ke man neveshtam dar morede reshteye riazi fizik az rooz roshan vazehtar va mobarhan tare
> reshteye tajrobi ro nemidoonam
> amma baraye reshteye riazi haghighato goftam


avalan ma eradat darim 

dovoman , paziresh va zarfiat reshteye riazi fizic 5-6 barabar tajrobi hast ....

man bedoone shak migam har reshte ie bekhaad miare ..

faghat daneshgahesh momkene oun chizi ke mikhaad nabashe ... ama type 1 bashe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> what do you mean? is that ugly?



That's weird .



New said:


> @kollang
> bebin pesaram
> avvalan ke ridiiiiii
> not kidding
> hala mikhay gerye koni pasho boro hamom ab garmo baz kon zire dooshe ab garm ye nim saat gerye kon bia biroon
> 
> 
> dovvoman
> dars khoondan tooye iran 2 halat dare
> 1)bekhay apply koni va beri (man pishnahad nemiknam)
> 2)bekhay kar peida koni (ahmagh tarin adame irani ooni hast ke hanooz fekr kone az rahe dars mishe pool dar avord)
> 
> pishnahade man
> 1) age sarbazi nadari beshin tooye khoone ye esterahate 1 mahe va tafrihi bokon bad faregh az darso madrese bebin chikar mishe kard ham shoghli ham tahsili
> 2)age sarbazi dari, hatman boro daneshgah,
> 
> age khasti beri daneshgah
> 1) choon kheyli baray apply khoob shans nadari (age beri shahrestan reshteye khoob ta akhare omret daneshgah sharestan root mimoone va hatta baraye post doktora ham bazam daneshgahe lisanset mozale bara khodesh, age ham biay tehran reshteye khoobi nemitooni beri ke bazam shanse apply khoob ro paeen miare) banabarin man pishnahad mikonam bikhial apply beshi va age majboori beri daneshgah (be khatere sarbazi) ye daneshgah nazdik khoonatoon entekhab koni. choon to alan be in masael fekr nemikoni:
> 1)dar behtarin roozaye omret nemikhay nekbat tarin ghazaye omret yani ghazaye khabgah ro bokhori
> 2)nemikhay behtarin salhaye omreto door az khanevade zendegi koni
> 3)nemikhay tooye ye otagh ba 4 nafare dige ham otaghi bashi
> 4)be bayan behtar nemikhay 4 5 sal az zendegito be gand bekeshi
> 
> bebakhshid ke rok sohbat kardam
> midoonam narahati
> amma in shayad mohemtarin tasmime omret bashe
> khale bazi ro bezar kenar va manteghi fekr kon
> ma khoonamoon amir abad bood raftam daneshkade fanni amma hanoozam pashimoonam ke mitoonestam az nemate khanevade bishtar estefade konam va nakardam
> 
> Hope you the bests.




You just punched this poor kid in the face .

Why do you people that have studied in Sharif , etc have complex to make fun of people and blame them ?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

@Serpentine 

آرین نظر شما چیه ؟

شما هم مثل هم دانشگاهیات فکر می کنی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@jammersat 

agha torokhoda yekam abroo daran irania tooye een forum nabaresh ....

sharaf bezar vasamoon yekam .

een chiye akhe yeki be man bege :

Do you have a girlfriend and if so how did you find one? | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> ^^ ey joonam
> 
> biyan hame dast be doa bebarim !!
> 
> parvardegara , shoma khodet ke az shekl ma khabar dari , ye mamani bede be bachamoon ke hade aghal een shekli beshe :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please GOD !!



Man ham nini bodam moham bor bod ... nemidonam chera ghahveii shod !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Man ham nini bodam moham bor bod ... nemidonam chera ghahveii shod !


che nini nazi boodi 

manam nemidoonam vala , vali een ba mazast ke moohat ghahve ie


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> che nini nazi boodi
> 
> manam nemidoonam vala , vali een ba mazast ke moohat ghahve ie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> You just punched this poor kid in the face .
> Why do you people that have studied in Sharif , etc have complex to make fun of people and blame them ?!!


That's not fair man, you can't conclude this way, from my post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


>



soheil boro yeki do mahe dge khodeto gomo gur kon ta bacheha kar dastet nadadan .

Az muhat shoru kardan , aslan akhar aghebate khubi nadare .



New said:


> That's not fair man, you can't conclude this way, from my post



Dude , the first 3 words killed his hopes .

University is important with no doubt but that's not all . When you want to employ somewhere no one gives a damn about your university , They ask you whether you can do the job or not .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> soheil boro yeki do mahe dge khodeto gomo gur kon ta bacheha kar dastet nadadan .
> Az muhat shoru kardan , aslan akhar aghebate khubi nadare .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


>



بنده خدا باید گریه کنی .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> بنده خدا باید گریه کنی .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

ما تصمیم گرفته بودیم از اینجا بریم اما الان این پست رو باید بدم.

@jammersat

Give me ur number, I have some advise for u.

@SOHEIL

Manam bachegiam moam kamelan Talayi bud bozog ke shodam ghaveyi khoramayi shod, albate hamnuzam ye kuchulu risham bure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

S00R3NA said:


> That's weird .


i like weird things.



MOHSENAM said:


> ما تصمیم گرفته بودیم از اینجا بریم اما الان این پست رو باید بدم.
> 
> @jammersat
> 
> Give me ur number, I have some advise for u.
> 
> @SOHEIL
> 
> Manam bachegiam moam kamelan Talayi bud bozog ke shodam ghaveyi khoramayi shod, albate hamnuzam ye kuchulu risham bure


koja mikhay beri, bemon, pijameh biyaram?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Bache ha gozine avvalam mekanike beynol melal emam khomeini qazvine.sathe elmish "qabele qabule" va dar zemn ta khunamun 1:15 fasele dare.

Ba tashakor az hameye shoma

@New

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 42033
> 
> 
> @Sinan ^^^



Tövbe Estağfurullah.....

SOHEIL....mate, what's up with you....

Also, i can assure you that nothing happened on that car's hood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> ما تصمیم گرفته بودیم از اینجا بریم اما الان این پست رو باید بدم.
> 
> @jammersat
> 
> Give me ur number, I have some advise for u.



بیخیال بابا , می خوای منو ببندی به فحش من که می دونم 
الان همه ی دنیا علیه من جمع شدن حتا دخترا


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> بیخیال بابا , می خوای منو ببندی به فحش من که می دونم
> الان همه ی دنیا علیه من جمع شدن حتا دخترا




نه بابا میخام چند تا راه خوب برای همسر یابی بهت معرفی کنم.

اگه دوست داشتی میتونی آی دی یاهوت رو بدی چت کنیم.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Tövbe Estağfurullah.....
> 
> SOHEIL....mate, what's up with you....
> 
> Also, i can assure you that nothing happened on that car's hood.


Yeah, considering she had her pants on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@SOHEIL

Man u are stupid! Delete that post!

Ina chie post mikoni! masalan mikahy begi kheyli ba mazeyi! Ah! halemuno baham zadi! nakone 13 salete ma nemidunim!

Man saay kardam chizi nagam chon joftemun irani hastim, amma dg gandesho dar avordi!


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> i like weird things.
> 
> 
> koja mikhay beri, bemon, pijameh biyaram?



You're awesome .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Situation is completely clear ... Don't try to hide the truth !
> 
> View attachment 42103
> 
> 
> dirty mind !



  

SOHEIL lost his shıt....

If there had been something going on, there would be movement, so there wouldn't be a crystal clear mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

S00R3NA said:


> You're awesome .




U too man .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> نه بابا میخام چند تا راه خوب برای همسر یابی بهت معرفی کنم.
> 
> اگه دوست داشتی میتونی آی دی یاهوت رو بدی چت کنیم.



خیلی ممنون , آی دی یاهو ندارم چون ایران تحریمه , الانم که این تاپیک رو گذاشتم چون جای دیگه ای نداشتم این سوال رو بپرسم, با این حال همین که نمی خوای فحش بدی خیلی تشکر دوست عزیز

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> خیلی ممنون , آی دی یاهو ندارم چون ایران تحریمه , الانم که این تاپیک رو گذاشتم چون جای دیگه ای نداشتم این سوال رو بپرسم, با این حال همین که نمی خوای فحش بدی خیلی تشکر دوست عزیز




جالبه 30 سالته! پولم داشتی! دلتم میخاسته اما تالا دوست دختر نداشتی خیلی جلبه!
دیگه الان یکی زشت کچلم باشه، پول داشته باشه هر کاری میتونه بکنه. اکثر این دخترایی که بیرون میبینی به خون طرف تشنن فقط دنبال پول طرفن. بیخودی حسرت نخور.

دوست من فیس بوک نداری اونجا با دوستات صحبت کنی و تو این فروم بین المللی از دیگران نپرسی؟
اونجا تازه ایرانی هم هستن بهتر میتونن کمکت کنن.

این حسی که داری که دخترا از من بدشون میاد زاییده ی فکر خودته. تا موقعی که این فکر داشته باشی بازتاب فکرتو در اطراف خودت میبینی.

اینکه تا حالا دوست دحتر نداشتی خوبه، باعث میشه ازدواج موفقی داشته باشی.
دوست دختر چیز مزخرفی هست. با زنت خیلی بیشتر از دوست ختر یا فاحشه میتونی حال کنی.
اگه زن بگیری میفهمی من چی میگم.

یاهو مسنجر هم تحریم نیست شاید نتت مشکل داره من 15 ساله تو یاهو مسنجر دارم میچتم و جز 2،3 بار محدود تاحالا قطع نشده..


----------



## jammersat

من مشکله بدبینی افراطی دارم , میگن آدمای دیگه خوش بین هستن و زندگیشونو میکنن ولی من نمیتونم بکنم الانم که این تاپیکو زدم چون جونم به لبم رسیده بود , بعدش یه چرتی زدم حالم بهتر شد, شرمنده اگه آبروتونو به عنوان ایرانی بردم.

این برادر سیهل و کلنگ و حمان هم من میدونم چرا با من از دنده ی چپ در اومدن بابا من با شما و اون هیچ کاری ندارم! من فقط می خواستم مطمئن شم اون همونه


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> من مشکله بدبینی افراطی دارم , میگن آدمای دیگه خوش بین هستن و زندگیشونو میکنن ولی من نمیتونم بکنم الانم که این تاپیکو زدم چون جونم به لبم رسیده بود , بعدش یه چرتی زدم حالم بهتر شد, شرمنده اگه آبروتونو به عنوان ایرانی بردم.
> 
> این برادر سیهل و کلنگ و حمان هم من میدونم چرا با من از دنده ی چپ در اومدن بابا من با شما و اون هیچ کاری ندارم! من فقط می خواستم مطمئن شم اون همونه




خیلی عجیبه، تو خوش قیافه هستی پول داری حدود 30 سالمتم هست اما تاحالا نتونستی رابطه برقراز کنی.
ماشین داری؟

من نمیخام بهت بگم برو دوست دختر پیا کن ها، اگه از من بپرسی بهت میگم برو زن بگیر. اما به نظر من اگه با یه کسی آشنا بشی و صحبت کنی، فقط در حد صحبت کردن، اشکالی نداره و متوجه میشی دوست دختر چیز خاصی نیست.

دوست دختر همش دردسره! نمیدونی اگه دوست دختر داشته باشی چه بدبختی هایی میاد سراغت! برو خدا رو شکر کن که الان راحتی. خودتی، آزادی، مجردی، دغدغه ی کسی رو نداری.

@jammersat 

کجایی؟ داری منو؟


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> جالبه 30 سالته! پولم داشتی! دلتم میخاسته اما تالا دوست دختر نداشتی خیلی جلبه!
> دیگه الان یکی زشت کچلم باشه، پول داشته باشه هر کاری میتونه بکنه. اکثر این دخترایی که بیرون میبینی به خون طرف تشنن فقط دنبال پول طرفن. بیخودی حسرت نخور.
> 
> دوست من فیس بوک نداری اونجا با دوستات صحبت کنی و تو این فروم بین المللی از دیگران نپرسی؟
> اونجا تازه ایرانی هم هستن بهتر میتونن کمکت کنن.
> 
> این حسی که داری که دخترا از من بدشون میاد زاییده ی فکر خودته. تا موقعی که این فکر داشته باشی بازتاب فکرتو در اطراف خودت میبینی.
> 
> اینکه تا حالا دوست دحتر نداشتی خوبه، باعث میشه ازدواج موفقی داشته باشی.
> دوست دختر چیز مزخرفی هست. با زنت خیلی بیشتر از دوست ختر یا فاحشه میتونی حال کنی.
> اگه زن بگیری میفهمی من چی میگم.
> 
> یاهو مسنجر هم تحریم نیست شاید نتت مشکل داره من 15 ساله تو یاهو مسنجر دارم میچتم و جز 2،3 بار محدود تاحالا قطع نشده..



پول راستش از بابام میگیرم , علتشم اینه که من خواستم برم مدرک بگیرم روی پای خودم وایسم و از این چیزا ولی نتونستم, رفتم دانشگاه بدتر افسرده تر شدم وضع روحی-عقلانیم خراب تر شد

فیس بوک راستش چند بار درست کردم هربار پاکش کردم چون یه کم لوسه و آدمو افسرده میکنه

یاهومو پاک کردم چون اونجام سوالای بد زیاد پرسیدم نه اینکه خل باشم من پارانویا دارم که منو به همه بدبین میکنه, مثلا فکر میکنم مردم در لفافه همش به من فحش میدن

زنم دوست دارم بگیرم ولی خودت میدونی ایران عربستان سعودی که نیست عمو خاله رو ببینه همه چی جور بشه زنم اول باید خودت باهاش آشنا بشی باهاش حرف بزنی بعدشم باید مدرک و این چیزا داشته باشی تا جور بشه! من با دخترا اصلا نمی تونم حرف بزنم یعنی اگرم حرف بزنم انگار اونا اصلا نمی فهمن من چی میگم؟



MOHSENAM said:


> خیلی عجیبه، تو خوش قیافه هستی پول داری حدود 30 سالمتم هست اما تاحالا نتونستی رابطه برقراز کنی.
> ماشین داری؟
> 
> من نمیخام بهت بگم برو دوست دختر پیا کن ها، اگه از من بپرسی بهت میگم برو زن بگیر. اما به نظر من اگه با یه کسی آشنا بشی و صحبت کنی، فقط در حد صحبت کردن، اشکالی نداره و متوجه میشی دوست دختر چیز خاصی نیست.
> 
> دوست دختر همش دردسره! نمیدونی اگه دوست دختر داشته باشی چه بدبختی هایی میاد سراغت! برو خدا رو شکر کن که الان راحتی. خودتی، آزادی، مجردی، دغدغه ی کسی رو نداری.
> 
> @jammersat
> 
> کجایی؟ داری منو؟


 
هستم , گفتی که دوست دختر چیز بدیه , منم قبول دارم حرفتو زن اگه ادم بگیره خیال خودشم راحت تره , مخصوصا تو ایران که زن گرفتن عرفه , راستی شما همون محسن عزیز تو سایت ایران دیفنس نیستی که هلند زندگی میکرد؟


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> پول راستش از بابام میگیرم , علتشم اینه که من خواستم برم مدرک بگیرم روی پای خودم وایسم و از این چیزا ولی نتونستم, رفتم دانشگاه بدتر افسرده تر شدم وضع روحی-عقلانیم خراب تر شد
> 
> فیس بوک راستش چند بار درست کردم هربار پاکش کردم چون یه کم لوسه و آدمو افسرده میکنه
> 
> یاهومو پاک کردم چون اونجام سوالای بد زیاد پرسیدم نه اینکه خل باشم من پارانویا دارم که منو به همه بدبین میکنه, مثلا فکر میکنم مردم در لفافه همش به من فحش میدن
> 
> زنم دوست دارم بگیرم ولی خودت میدونی ایران عربستان سعودی که نیست عمو خاله رو ببینه همه چی جور بشه زنم اول باید خودت باهاش آشنا بشی باهاش حرف بزنی بعدشم باید مدرک و این چیزا داشته باشی تا جور بشه! من با دخترا اصلا نمی تونم حرف بزنم یعنی اگرم حرف بزنم انگار اونا اصلا نمی فهمن من چی میگم؟




OMG 

دوست من، من تورو نمیشناسم عکستم یه بار دیدم و یادم رفته. به نظر من اگه پول داری به یه روانپزشک مراجعه کن تا بتونی در آینده زندگی خوبی داشته باشی و این مشکلت ادامه پیدا نکنه.

من میتونم یه کمکایی بهت بکنم در این باب.
ایمیلتو بده تا راهنماییت کنم.


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> OMG
> 
> دوست من، من تورو نمیشناسم عکستم یه بار دیدم و یادم رفته. به نظر من اگه پول داری به یه روانپزشک مراجعه کن تا بتونی در آینده زندگی خوبی داشته باشی و این مشکلت ادامه پیدا نکنه.
> 
> من میتونم یه کمکایی بهت بکنم در این باب.
> ایمیلتو بده تا راهنماییت کنم.



miryafan8993@gmail.com خیلی ممنون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> miryafan8993@gmail.com خیلی ممنون




خواهش میکنم

دو ساعت دیگه رسیدم خونه بهت ایمیل میزنم تا با هم صحبت کنیم



jammersat said:


> پول راستش از بابام میگیرم , علتشم اینه که من خواستم برم مدرک بگیرم روی پای خودم وایسم و از این چیزا ولی نتونستم, رفتم دانشگاه بدتر افسرده تر شدم وضع روحی-عقلانیم خراب تر شد
> 
> فیس بوک راستش چند بار درست کردم هربار پاکش کردم چون یه کم لوسه و آدمو افسرده میکنه
> 
> یاهومو پاک کردم چون اونجام سوالای بد زیاد پرسیدم نه اینکه خل باشم من پارانویا دارم که منو به همه بدبین میکنه, مثلا فکر میکنم مردم در لفافه همش به من فحش میدن
> 
> زنم دوست دارم بگیرم ولی خودت میدونی ایران عربستان سعودی که نیست عمو خاله رو ببینه همه چی جور بشه زنم اول باید خودت باهاش آشنا بشی باهاش حرف بزنی بعدشم باید مدرک و این چیزا داشته باشی تا جور بشه! من با دخترا اصلا نمی تونم حرف بزنم یعنی اگرم حرف بزنم انگار اونا اصلا نمی فهمن من چی میگم؟
> 
> 
> 
> هستم , گفتی که دوست دختر چیز بدیه , منم قبول دارم حرفتو زن اگه ادم بگیره خیال خودشم راحت تره , مخصوصا تو ایران که زن گرفتن عرفه , راستی شما همون محسن عزیز تو سایت ایران دیفنس نیستی که هلند زندگی میکرد؟




نه عزیز من نیستم


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> خواهش میکنم
> 
> دو ساعت دیگه رسیدم خونه بهت ایمیل میزنم تا بهم صحبت کنیم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نه عزیز من نیستم



خیلی ممنون از لطف شما


----------



## rmi5

@jammersat 
Emailet ra paak kon, baalaam jan


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> @jammersat
> Emailet ra paak kon, baalaam jan


چرا؟ هک میکنن یا فحش میدن؟


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> SOHEIL lost his shıt....
> 
> If there had been something going on, there would be movement, so there wouldn't be a crystal clear mark.



No it's possible !

Softcore 

You can't make a lot of noise in street !!!



MOHSENAM said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Man u are stupid! Delete that post!
> 
> Ina chie post mikoni! masalan mikahy begi kheyli ba mazeyi! Ah! halemuno baham zadi! nakone 13 salete ma nemidunim!
> 
> Man saay kardam chizi nagam chon joftemun irani hastim, amma dg gandesho dar avordi!



Be in migan kalle kiri 

To ax faghat saresh Malome ... Saresh ham ba'es jonob shodan nemishe !


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> No it's possible !
> Softcore
> You can't make a lot of noise in street !!!



Softcore doing what ???

Girls in facing car, guy is behind her ? All he can do is kiss her neck... if they wanted to make out, she would face the man, not the car.


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> چرا؟ هک میکنن یا فحش میدن؟


hack mikonan, va hamin tor, in site haye tablighaati azash estefaadeh mikonan va email haye Spam baraat miferestand.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Softcore doing what ???
> 
> Girls in facing car, guy is behind her ? All he can do is kiss her neck... if they wanted to make out, she would face the man, not the car.



F < Fs

So the boy doesn't create enough F (Force) to make her moving !

Physics says Softcore !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> hack mikonan, va hamin tor, in site haye tablighaati azash estefaadeh mikonan va email haye Spam baraat miferestand.



مهم نیست , اسپم که میره تو همون فولدر اسپم , هکم کردن مهم نیست! من قبلا یه ایمیل دیگمو هک کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> F < Fs
> So the boy doesn't create enough F (Force) to make her moving !
> Physics says Softcore !



Not realistic, if you ask me.
-----------------------------------------------

@haman10 why are you going so hard on Jammer ?

There is nothing wrong with him, saying this stuff......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> There is nothing wrong with him, saying this stuff...


he is racist and horny 

i dont like this combination


----------



## jammersat

Sinan said:


> Not realistic, if you ask me.
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> @haman10 why are you going so hard on Jammer ?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with him, saying this stuff......



He probably thinks every iranian has to be smart enough to have multiple GFs without ever asking how

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jammersat said:


> He probably thinks every iranian has to be smart enough to have multiple GFs without ever asking how


na ...

man be oonavan yek irani be shoma eftekhar mikonam ke abroo va sharaf nazashti vase melat !!

avarin !!

BORO ZAN BEGIR !!!

fekr mikoni yeki mesle khodet az hend mitoone komaket kone ?

they are all looserZ !! instead work on your social skills


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> he is racist and horny
> 
> i dont like this combination



I have never seen him being racist...

Other than that..... man get horny even girls get horny. Unless you don't have a functioning body part, you will get horny too, don't tell otherwise cause i won't believe you. 

Not everyone is blessed with social skills, to find girls. But they also deserve to be happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

haman10 said:


> na ...
> 
> man be oonavan yek irani be shoma eftekhar mikonam ke abroo va sharaf nazashti vase melat !!
> 
> avarin !!
> 
> BORO ZAN BEGIR !!!
> 
> fekr mikoni yeki mesle khodet az hend mitoone komaket kone ?
> 
> they are all looserZ !! instead work on your social skills


دوست عزیز من گفتم که من قبلا آی دی یاهو داشتم می رفتم سوالات به نظر شما "احمقانه" رو اونجا پست میکردم, الان ندارم دیدم اینجام با یاهو و فیس بوک خیلی فرقی نمی کنه گفتم بپرسم شاید متوجه بشم اشکال کار کجاست


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> I have never seen him being racist...
> 
> Other than that..... man get horny even girls get horny. Unless you don't have a functioning body part, you will get horny too, don't tell otherwise cause i won't believe you.
> 
> Not everyone is blessed with social skills, to find girls. But they also deserve to be happy.


in muslim countries , finding wife is a billion time easier task than in western culture ...

the least he can do is performing a persian proposal ceremony , when the family of the boy company him to the girl's house to ask her if she marries their son 

besides , after studying psychology , i know for a fact that ppl can have sufficient social skill if they have wisely chosen goals .

if u want to have SEX , your conversation with girls would be a disaster .... they will dump u before even talking to u for 3 mins

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> don't tell otherwise cause i won't believe you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jammersat said:


> دوست عزیز من گفتم که من قبلا آی دی یاهو داشتم می رفتم سوالات به نظر شما "احمقانه" رو اونجا پست میکردم, الان ندارم دیدم اینجام با یاهو و فیس بوک خیلی فرقی نمی کنه گفتم بپرسم شاید متوجه بشم اشکال کار کجاست


اشکال کار در اینه که شما برای تماس جنسی با دختر مردم حرف میزنی

شما 2 راه داری :

یا مثل همه مردم (مثل بشر) بری خواستگاری و ازدواج کنی

یا حداقل به قصد زمین زدن مردم نری جلو

به بقیه احترام بذار تا بهت احترام بذارن

بعدش شما خیال کردی پاکستانی ها یا هندی ها که اکثریت اعضا رو تشکیل میدن ، توانایی کمک به شما رو دارن ؟

عزیز من در اشتباه محضی


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> in muslim countries , finding wife is a billion time easier task than in western culture ...
> 
> the least he can do is performing a persian proposal ceremony , when the family of the boy company him to the girl's house to ask her if she marries their son
> 
> besides , after studying psychology , i know for a fact that ppl can have sufficient social skill if they have wisely chosen goals .
> 
> if u want to have SEX , your conversation with girls would be a disaster .... they will dump u before even talking to u for 3 mins



Hmm..... you have point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

haman10 said:


> اشکال کار در اینه که شما برای تماس جنسی با دختر مردم حرف میزنی
> 
> شما 2 راه داری :
> 
> یا مثل همه مردم (مثل بشر) بری خواستگاری و ازدواج کنی
> 
> یا حداقل به قصد زمین زدن مردم نری جلو
> 
> به بقیه احترام بذار تا بهت احترام بذارن
> 
> بعدش شما خیال کردی پاکستانی ها یا هندی ها که اکثریت اعضا رو تشکیل میدن ، توانایی کمک به شما رو دارن ؟
> 
> عزیز من در اشتباه محضی



مگه دوست عزیز بقیه مردم چیکار میکنن ؟ 

شما یه جوری میگی که انگار من حارصم و بقیه فرشته!


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Not realistic, if you ask me.
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> @haman10 why are you going so hard on Jammer ?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with him, saying this stuff......



Infact Fs max is correct ! :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

haman10 said:


> if u want to have SEX , your conversation with girls would be a disaster .... they will dump u before even talking to u for 3 mins



That's what they do , but there's nothing wrong with my conversation , i don't hint at anything in my conversation , maybe it's boring or repetative but it's never nasty ...


----------



## haman10

jammersat said:


> مگه دوست عزیز بقیه مردم چیکار میکنن ؟
> 
> شما یه جوری میگی که انگار من حارصم و بقیه فرشته!


daram migam dige 

baghiye ezdevaj mikonan .

ama shoma miay va tooye forum nezami az chand ta troll dar mored S.Ex soal miporsi



jammersat said:


> maybe it's boring or repetative


hamin dige . elatesho goftam ...

age be yek dokhtar alaghe dashte bashi (alaghe be khodesh na andame jensish  ) , mitooni tori sohbat koni ke 3 soot dumpet nakone

be alave , chera ezdevaj nemikoni ?


----------



## jammersat

haman10 said:


> be alave , chera ezdevaj nemikoni ?



ba ki ezdevaj konam?


----------



## MOHSENAM

He needs a wife. He is taking grils too serius. He ia shy. He needs to learn how to speak to a girl and make a relation, then his family can look for a girl and he can marry her without bafflement.

The best age for marriage is 26 to 32 .

@jammersat 

Sent u an email.


----------



## haman10

jammersat said:


> ba ki ezdevaj konam?


ba mojoodi be esme zan :|

ba khanevadeye mohtaram boro khastegari dokhtar hamsaye , famil , ashna .....

boro zan begir dige .... ajab


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> He needs a wife. He is taking grils too serius. He ia shy. He needs to learn how to speak to a girl and make a relation, then his family can look for a girl and he can marry her without bafflement.
> 
> The best age for marriage is 26 to 32 .
> 
> @jammersat
> 
> Sent u an email.


what happens after 32?


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> what happens after 32?




U will become too old.


----------



## jammersat

haman10 said:


> ba mojoodi be esme zan :|
> 
> ba khanevadeye mohtaram boro khastegari dokhtar hamsaye , famil , ashna .....
> 
> boro zan begir dige .... ajab


nemishnasam kesio , 
be alave man faghat diplom daram , fek nakonam zane be dard bokhor be man bedan


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Serpentine

This thread needs cleaning.


----------



## jammersat

@Serpentine , don't blame me again , i kept it clean !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@halupridol 

Oh look, who we have here. How are u?


----------



## halupridol

MOHSENAM said:


> @halupridol
> 
> Oh look, who we have here. How are u?


i am fine,thank u,,,hope u doing great..
lately found Iranian chill thread to be interesting place,,specialy with nice posts from @ResurgentIran @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

halupridol said:


> i am fine,thank u,,,hope u doing great..
> lately found Iranian chill thread to be interesting place,,specialy with nice posts from @ResurgentIran @SOHEIL




U are welcome mate. But these days I dont find PDF much intresting.


----------



## halupridol

MOHSENAM said:


> U are welcome mate. But these days I dont find PDF much intresting.


i like pdf,,,its a gud distraction from all the stuff going on in real life..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## MOHSENAM

halupridol said:


> i like pdf,,,its a gud distraction from all the stuff going on in real life..




Yes but too many extremists exist here.
.. At the end of the day I feel I have wasted my time


----------



## halupridol

MOHSENAM said:


> Yes but too many extremists exist here.
> .. At the end of the day I feel I have wasted my time


dont mind them,,,observe n understand what not to become...


----------



## MOHSENAM

halupridol said:


> dont mind them,,,observe n understand what not to become...




True.

Soheil is fcking this thread with BS s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@halupridol 

Matey is Bimaru corner interesting too?


----------



## halupridol

MOHSENAM said:


> @halupridol
> 
> Matey is Bimaru corner interesting too?


sometimes,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

halupridol said:


> sometimes,,,




Unfortunately PDF has very few Iranian active members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> Unfortunately PDF has very few Iranian active members.


Soheil is very active often


----------



## halupridol

MOHSENAM said:


> Unfortunately PDF has very few Iranian active members.


yes very few,indeed...a lot r registered but only few regularly visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> Soheil is very active often




Sometimes he leave PDF for 2,3 months and his posts in a day is not high. Other than Soheil and 5 of other Iranians, PDF has few Iranian memebers.



halupridol said:


> yes very few,indeed...a lot r registered but only few regularly visit.




India and Pakistan have much more active members.

This site is not popluar among Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> Sometimes he leave PDF for 2,3 months and hi his pots in a day is not high. Other than Soheil and 5 of other Iranians PDF has few Iranian memebers.


lol , i think he works on his photoshop mastry when he is absent


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> lol , i think he works on his photoshop mastry when he is absent




man ye rob pish behet email zadam chera javab nemidi? lotfan sari javab bede.


----------



## halupridol

MOHSENAM said:


> Sometimes he leave PDF for 2,3 months and hi his pots in a day is not high. Other than Soheil and 5 of other Iranians PDF has few Iranian memebers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India and Pakistan have much more active members.
> 
> This site is not popluar among Iranians.


yes,,,n thats why there is a Indo-Pak war here every another day...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> man ye rob pish behet email zadam chera javab nemidi? lotfan sari javab bede.


javab dadam dige ?! chizi bad az un nayumad dige?!


----------



## Serpentine

Guys, this is not an erotica chat room!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

MOHSENAM said:


> True.
> 
> Soheil is fcking this thread with BS s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> javab dadam dige ?! chizi bad az un nayumad dige?!




Chera javab dadam. ye bar dg check kon. man javabeto tu ye daghighe midam lotfan sari java bede.


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> Guys, this is not an erotica chat room!



@Sinan ... This is not an erotica chat room ... Behave yourself !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> Chera javab dadam. ye bar dg check kon. man javabeto tu ye daghighe midam lotfan sari java bede.


alan man har chi ru "Inbox" mizanam , hichi jadid nemiad ?!?


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> alan man har chi ru "Inbox" mizanam , hichi jadid nemiad ?!?




ye dune dg ba onvae '3' midam.


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> ye dune dg ba onvae '3' midam.


okay


----------



## MOHSENAM

halupridol said:


> yes,,,n thats why there is a Indo-Pak war here every another day...




Both India and Pakistan are good countries. but I prefer India government over Pakistani government.

In Iran we know India as a very respected country. We like India, we feel close to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@Sinan ... But you can be more informative about Natasha !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan ... This is not an erotica chat room ... Behave yourself !



I haven't shared a single pic.... 



SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan ... But you can be more informative about Natasha !!!



Yeap, ask anything you want to learn about them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Sinan said:


> I haven't shared a single pic....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, ask anything you want to learn about them


Who is natasha ? your latest acquisition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@xenon54 ... We cant have erotica discussion anymore !

Let's talk about our stuffs !!!

Mine :

Car : Peugeot 206

Phone : HTC explorer

My favorite video game : MK ! 

Favorite anime : Another (2012)

Yours !?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> I haven't shared a single pic....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, ask anything you want to learn about them




Sounds like u know too much about natghies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> I haven't shared a single pic....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, ask anything you want to learn about them



But you shared opinion !!! 

Tell me your personal experience !


----------



## -SINAN-

jammersat said:


> Who is natasha ? your latest acquisition?



Natasha is what we call Russian...... paid workers.

But it can be used to refer Russian girls in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

MOHSENAM said:


> Sounds like u know too much about natghies.


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @xenon54 ... We cant have erotica discussion anymore !
> 
> Let's talk about our stuffs !!!
> 
> Mine :
> 
> Car : Peugeot 206
> 
> Phone : HTC explorer
> 
> My favorite video game : MK !
> 
> Favorite anime : Another (2012)
> 
> Yours !?



Why not asking me ? You only ask me about perverted stuff..... 



MOHSENAM said:


> Sounds like u know too much about natghies.





SOHEIL said:


> But you shared opinion !!!
> 
> Tell me your personal experience !



I never gone to a Natasha... but i had many experiences with Russian girls in holidays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Natasha is what we call Russian...... paid workers.
> 
> But it can be used to refer Russian girls in general.



So if we call them Natasha ... 

Trouble ya !?


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> So if we call them Natasha ...
> 
> Trouble ya !?



If you call a ordinary Russian girl a Natasha... they will be offended, they too know the term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> @xenon54 ... We cant have erotica discussion anymore !


Dude i never wanted to have a weird erotic discussion with you. 

Anyways:
Car: none
Phone: Sony Xperia Z1
Video Game: BF4
Anime: none but i used to watch Dragon Ball when i was a kid.


----------



## jammersat

I used to think of the name Natasha too when i was a kid , now other names spring to mind like Yulia or Dimitri


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Why not asking me ? You only ask me about perverted stuff.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never gone to a Natasha... but i had many experiences with Russian girls in holidays.



Ok ... Yours !?

Holidays !!!

A boy with a Russian girl in holidays ... Hiiim ... Alone ... Horny ... Don't tell to anybody !!!


----------



## MOHSENAM

SOHEIL said:


> @xenon54 ... We cant have erotica discussion anymore !
> 
> Let's talk about our stuffs !!!
> 
> Mine :
> 
> Car : Peugeot 206
> 
> Phone : HTC explorer
> 
> My favorite video game : MK !
> 
> Favorite anime : Another (2012)
> 
> Yours !?




206


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Ok ... Yours !?
> Holidays !!!
> A boy with a Russian girl in holidays ... Hiiim ... Alone ... Horny ... Don't tell to anybody !!!



Not with a Russian girl....

I used to go to a holiday resort with my family since i was 5 years old to 2009.

So tourists came also...doing our thing with my friends in disco... Leaving the disco with a Russian girl... but like it's not like we are always aiming for Russians.. i had Italian, Dutch, German, Austrian, French.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@jammersat Bache Tehrani?


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> @jammersat Bache Tehrani?


na moteasefane


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Not with a Russian girl....
> 
> I used to go to a holiday resort with my family since i was 5 years old to 2009.
> 
> So tourists came also...doing our thing with my friends in disco... Leaving the disco with a Russian girl... but like it's not like we are always aiming for Russians.. i had Italian, Dutch, German, Austrian, French.




How old are u now? I think about 19?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> Dude i never wanted to have a weird erotic discussion with you.
> 
> Anyways:
> Car: none
> Phone: Sony Xperia Z1
> Video Game: BF4
> Anime: none but i used to watch Dragon Ball when i was a kid.



Pushing the like bottom means : yeah baby , I like that 

Atleast you don't have to pay for petroleum !!!

Z1 ... I hate Sony smart phones ...

Z ultra is an exception !

Just LG g3

I never played BF4 !!!

Dragon balls !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> How old are u now? I think about 19?


30

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> na moteasefane




Kodum shahri?


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> Kodum shahri?


barat email mikonam


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> If you call a ordinary Russian girl a Natasha... they will be offended, they too know the term.



So I have to do this ... With a troll face !



MOHSENAM said:


> 206



Moraffahe bi dard !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

I have 3 phones: Iphone 5s and HTC one max, Samsung Galaxy s5. Game only FIFA, from 2000 to 2014. Action games: Battlefilel, Call of duty, Half life. Best Strategic game that I ever played: Age of Empires 3.

Car : Mazda, Toyota

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> Z1 ... I hate Sony smart phones ...


I used Samsung, Iphone, Nokia before but the new Sony phones are the climax of phone engineering.


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> So I have to do this ... With a troll face !



Yeah... they can scream at you, saying "I'm not Natasha"..... lol, on a second thought, they might not a say a thing. Generally they pretend to not know English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

SOHEIL said:


> So I have to do this ... With a troll face !
> 
> 
> 
> Moraffahe bi dard !




Na refigh, man alan pride ham dashtam migoftan kodum mashino dust dari? Migoftam Benz or BMW na 206!


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> I have 3 phones: Iphone 5s and HTC one max, Samsung Galaxy s5. Game only FIFA, from 2000 to 2014. Action games: Battlefilel, Call of duty, Half life. Best Strategic game that I ever played: Age of Empires 3.
> 
> Car : Mazda, Toyota


Nice collection you have , no wonder you have no problem in the women's department


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> 30


WTF? are you serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Not with a Russian girl....
> 
> I used to go to a holiday resort with my family since i was 5 years old to 2009.
> 
> So tourists came also...doing our thing with my friends in disco... Leaving the disco with a Russian girl... but like it's not like we are always aiming for Russians.. i had Italian, Dutch, German, Austrian, French.



Had ?

What do you mean I had ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> WTF? are you serious?



Yeap. 



SOHEIL said:


> Had ?
> 
> What do you mean I had ?



You know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> Nice collection you have , no wonder you have no problem in the women's department




There is no woman in my life.


----------



## jammersat

MOHSENAM said:


> There is no woman in my life.


lol , only girls?


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Yeap.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what i mean




Man, I though u are 17-19 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> WTF? are you serious?



WTF too !

Is he serious !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Yeap.


Dude i thought wou are just a couple years older than me, all this time i was wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

jammersat said:


> lol , only girls?




No I have no GF. My time is more important to waste for them.
--
I had mazda 3 before, Now I use my family's Toyota camry car. I like Japanese cars.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Dude i thought wou are just a couple years older than me, all this time i was wrong.



What ???

Weren't you something like 24-26 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Yeap.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what i mean



Are you married !?



MOHSENAM said:


> Na refigh, man alan pride ham dashtam migoftan kodum mashino dust dari? Migoftam Benz or BMW na 206!



IQ ... Mashin e zire pam 206 hast !

Bi dard ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Are you married !?



Nope... but i have a very serious relationship.. which may end up in a marriage next year....

Those things with Russians, etc... all things of past now...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@SOHEIL

Soheil still u use HTC explorer ? 

Something about 4 years old phone and outdated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> What ???
> 
> Weren't you something like 24-26 ?


24 

I thought you were something like 26, you dont look like 30 in your photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Nope... but i have a very serious relationship.. which may end up in a marriage next year....
> 
> Those things with Russians, etc... all things of past now...




Do u have a facebook account?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> Dude i thought wou are just a couple years older than me, all this time i was wrong.



Did you see that ... I just had an erotic discussion with an old man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

SOHEIL said:


> Did you see that ... I just had an erotic discussion with an old man


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Do u have a facebook account?



Yeap, but not gonna share it


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Yeap, but not gonna share it




Why mate?


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Did you see that ... I just had an erotic discussion with an old man



Lol, i have much more juice in me than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

@Sinan , is genelevi same as hirkhane?


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Lol, i have much more juice in me than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Why mate?



Not sharing anything personal in PDF... you will never know what it would lead to. You shouldn't share your personal info too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Lol, i have much more juice in me than you.




So u are young in ur inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

jammersat said:


> @Sinan , is genelevi same as hirkhane?


We call it Kerhane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Nope... but i have a very serious relationship.. which may end up in a marriage next year....
> 
> Those things with Russians, etc... all things of past now...



So never , never , never , ... Tell anything about PDF to your wife !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

jammersat said:


> @Sinan , is genelevi same as hirkhane?



I don't know what hirkhane means... it means brothel.


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> 24
> 
> I thought you were something like 26, you dont look like 30 in your photos.



24 !?

High 5 !


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> So never , never , never , ... Tell anything about PDF to your wife !


I never keep secrets from her... like i said all was before her.


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> I haven't shared a single pic....


he is just messing with ya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Not sharing anything personal in PDF... you will never know what it would lead to. You shouldn't share your personal info too.




U are right, I will not share too.

I dont know why PDF is that dangrous.  



How old @Kaan is?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

MOHSENAM said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Soheil still u use HTC explorer ?
> 
> Something about 4 years old phone and outdated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> 24
> 
> I thought you were something like 26, you dont look like 30 in your photos.



What photos ???

Those i shared when i was at military ??? It was in 2009. I was 25 at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> So never , never , never , ... Tell anything about PDF to your wife !


She allready knows it and she would make is life to hell if she would read here, so post more here that his post goes down somewhere in the depth of Chill thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> U are right, I will share too.
> 
> I dont know why PDF is that dangrous.
> How old @Kaan is?



We don't know.... he too never shares any personal info. But i bet he's younger than 25.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> What photos ???
> 
> Those i shared when i was at military ??? It was in 2009. I was 25 at that time.


Didnt you posted a recent picture of you in Cay bahcesi when @Armstrong and @Akhelios were talking about your weight?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> She allready knows it and she would make is life to hell if she would read here, so post more here that his post goes down somewhere in the depth of Chill thread.


No.... she would be bored to death.... just no way, i'm sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> We don't know.... he too never shares any personal info. But i bet he's younger than 25.


Didnt he said something like 19 before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Didnt you posted a recent picture of you in Cay bahcesi when @Armstrong and @Akhelios were talking about your weight?



But how could you decide that without seeing my face ???

Though..i don't look like 30, i will give you that. 



xenon54 said:


> Didnt he said something like 19 before?



I remember something like that, but i'm not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Lol, i have much more juice in me than you.



Indeed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> We don't know.... he too never shares any personal info. But i bet he's younger than 25.




His flag is Zimbawe, and his age is 105 !  

Sound like he is a religous person too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> But how could you decide that without seeing my face ???
> 
> Though..i don't look like 30, i will give you that.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember something like that, but i'm not sure.


I wont rate your physics but it didnt look like the body of a 30 years old man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> So u are young in ur inside.



Lol, how old are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

we should open a iranian/turkish erotic thread for @SOHEIL @jammersat and @Sinan

 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Indeed !



Hmm.... i have felling that i might be misunderstood...


----------



## SOHEIL

You guys wanna see me !?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Lol, how old are you ?




25, but my mind age is about 45. My heart is bout 15, my brain works like a 14 years teen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

haman10 said:


> we should open a iranian/turkish erotic thread for @SOHEIL @jammersat and @Sinan
> 
> 
> 
> JK


Soheil alone has the privilege to turn this into an erotic site


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> I wont rate your physics but it didnt look like the body of a 30 years old man.



Yeah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> 25, but my mind age is about 45. My heart is bout 15, my brain works like a 14 years teen as well.


? 



SOHEIL said:


> You guys wanna see me !?


trust me bro , no one wants to see u after the posts u made

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> 25, but my mind age is about 45. My heart is bout 15, my brain works like a 14 years teen as well.



So 5 years later you are going to be an old man ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> You guys wanna see me !?


Yep, but pls no trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> You guys wanna see me !?



You are going to post a weird photo.... like we don't know....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

this is soheil:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> we should open a iranian/turkish erotic thread for @SOHEIL @jammersat and @Sinan
> 
> 
> 
> JK



It is not bad change of pace... IMO...

Should we talk about ISIS, Al-Qaeda, Mullahs, Wahabbis, Erdoğan, Rouhani (Old farts) all the time ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> So 5 years later you are going to be an old man ?




I am 25 but my mind works like a 45 years old man. ( I am experienced.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

i'm 30 and when i walk it's badass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> It is not bad change of pace... IMO...
> 
> Should we talk about ISIS, Al-Qaeda, Mullahs, Wahabbis, Erdoğan, *Rouhani (Old farts) *all the time ?




Man please !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Man please !



I'm not referring to Rouhani alone... See i said Erdoğan, Rouhani (old fart*s*)

Reffering to all politicians...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Reffering to all politicians...


indeed they are .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> I'm not referring to Rouhani alone... See i said Erdoğan, Rouhani (old fart*s*)
> 
> Reffering to all politicians...




Man why do u spend too much time on PDF? (u and xenon)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jammersat

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 42128


Nice , where in turkey is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> Man why do u spend too much time on PDF? (u and xenon)


u r also online 24/7 

azizam een joor soala bi adabi hast dadash 


SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 42128


dadash khoshtipam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> u r also online 24/7
> 
> azizam een joor soala bi adabi hast dadash
> 
> dadash khoshtipam




man mobile estefade mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

jammersat said:


> Nice , where in turkey is that?



Tehran - IRAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

.


SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 42128


@SOHEIL why there is a upside down ... on your face?  jk. super nice view.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Man why do u spend too much time on PDF? (u and xenon)



Hmm. a good question...I become interested in defence industry in year 2012... When i heard first time about Altay tank, T-129 Attack Helikopter...

I searched for a Turkish defence site... and found this site... read Cabatlı's posts.. then i joined and here we are..

About why i spend so much time... i learn tons of stuff here. Instead of watching TV, playing video games (which i do seldom now). I like to spend my time here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> why there is a upside down ... on your face?


oh man that was really funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> Hmm. a good question...I become interested in defence industry in year 2012... When i heard first time about Altay tank, T-129 Attack Helikopter...
> 
> I searched for a Turkish defence site... and found this site... read Cabatlı's posts.. then i joined and here we are..
> 
> About why i spend so much time... i learn tons of stuff here. Instead of watching TV, playing video games (which i do seldom now). I like to spend my time here.




That's good. 

Tons of stuff about military or every kind of matters?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

SOHEIL said:


> Tehran - IRAN


حتما همون پارک ازگل معروفه؟


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> .
> 
> @SOHEIL why there is a upside down ... on your face?  jk. super nice view.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> That's good.
> Tons of stuff about military or every kind of matters?



Military stuff but more likely about Turkish stuff and International affairs...again related with Turkey or our region. 

Edit. I didn't know about Iran vs KSA thing before... i thought that you were buddies before (both have Sharia)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

@haman10

Put a picture of urself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

jammersat said:


> حتما همون پارک ازگل معروفه؟



Hala shod ozgal !?


----------



## jammersat

SOHEIL said:


> Hala shod ozgal !?


chitgar?


----------



## SOHEIL

@Sinan ... What happened !?

You said I gonna post funny stuff ! 



jammersat said:


> chitgar?



Are !


----------



## jammersat

man fek mikardam parke ozgal shib dare , messe parke mellat !


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan ... What happened !?
> 
> You said I gonna post funny stuff !



Exceptions can occur sometimes.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> @haman10
> 
> Put a picture of urself.


there u go bro :







i'm the one standing up , holding a weird lase thingy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> there u go bro :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the one standing up , holding a weird lase thingy




Is the man on his knee a Saudian?


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> Is the man on his knee a Saudian?


----------



## jammersat

I thought haman looked like this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Edit. I didn't know about Iran vs KSA thing before... i thought that you were buddies before (both have Sharia)


PDF showed me how serious the Shia Sunni thing is, didnt know that, at least we dont have this sectarianism apart from a couple lunatics thank god, imagine if we had sectarian violance with Alevis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Exceptions can occur sometimes.....



Unlike my posts in PDF , I am a serious person in real life !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

xenon54 said:


> PDF showed me how serious the Shia Sunni thing is, didnt know that, at least we dont have this sectarianism apart from a couple lunatics thank god, imagine if we had sectarian violance with Alevis.




The Wahhabism anti Islam vs Islam, and not Sunni vs Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> there u go bro :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the one standing up , holding a weird lase thingy


and i am the guy in the back.(going to backstab you haman)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jammersat said:


> I thought haman looked like this


ok , so u wanna play that ha ? 

so here u go :

this is jammersat when he was younger :






AKA alan harper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> AKA alan harper


You know Two and a half man?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> PDF showed me how serious the Shia Sunni thing is, didnt know that, at least we dont have this sectarianism apart from a couple lunatics thank god, imagine if we had sectarian violance with Alevis.



Yeah, first time i saw Arabs and Iranians fighting i was like WTF ??? 
So, i asked questions to both sides, read some wiki... then understood...

We should all thank to Ataturk for us not being secterian...what would we have became if he didn't abolished the caliphate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> and i am the guy in the back.(going to back stab you haman)


az harki bokhori az baradar nakhori 

hey khoda 




xenon54 said:


> You know Two and a half man?


? 

sure , why not ...

i'm watching season 10 as we speak


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> and i am the guy in the back.(going to backstab you haman)



& I am the guy behind you !

Aref Qazvini !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> We should all thank to Ataturk for us not being secterian...what would we have became if he didn't abolished the caliphate.


There is a good reason why Alevis love Atatürk so much.









haman10 said:


> ?
> sure , why not ...
> i'm watching season 10 as we speak


I dont know, isnt it banned over there?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> az harki bokhori az baradar nakhori
> 
> hey khoda
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> sure , why not ...
> 
> i'm watching season 10 as we speak


Alan cheshmam por az ashg shode ba in jomleh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Yeah, first time i saw Arabs and Iranians fighting i was like WTF ???


thats exactly the point ....

arabs think they are superior cause they are sunni , and we fight back

no ones being racist or secterian here .

in iran , sunni and shia muslims live in love

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> Alan cheshmam por az ashg shode ba in jomleh.


dige zadi khanjaro , alan fayede nadare .... 

boro dige negam nakon , asheghoone sedam nakon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Night night guys 

I will not comeback 3 months later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> I dont know, isnt it banned over there?


banned ?

how can they ban that ? its not shown on TV of course . u have to buy or download it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> dige zadi khanjaro , alan fayede nadare ....
> 
> boro dige negam nakon , asheghoone sedam nakon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@Ostad bro i have seen this scene in Turkish TV, it seems like it has something to do with Alevis/Shias, do you also have these in Iran and what exacly is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> @Ostad bro i have seen this scene in Turkish TV, it seems like it has something to do with Alevis/Shias, do you also have these in Iran and what exacly is it?


a Different version, yes. these are some traditional songs about Prophet and Hazrat Ali.
btw nice video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

shyte 

Death toll rises in Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict | Mail Online

man ghablan bi taraf boodam , albate rastesho bekhain chon az ilham aliyev badam miomad tarafdar armanestan ham boodam andaki

ama dige daran chiz moft mikhorran arman ha 

ashghalaye avazi shoro kardan shia koshi ..... edame bedan be nazaram bayad vase defa az ((mardom)) azarbaijan berim jolo 

2-3 rooz pishe ba ye bande khoda tooye military harf mizadam , cheshmo gooshamo baz kard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> thats exactly the point ....
> 
> arabs think they are superior cause they are sunni , and we fight back
> 
> no ones being racist or secterian here .
> 
> in iran , sunni and shia muslims live in love



I don't know...i can't make a healty assesment of the sitiation....In PDF most senile users go berserk when they meet each other in a thread.

Other than that, i saw pretty sick things from both sides..


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> a Different version, yes. these are some traditional songs about Prophet and Hazrat Ali.
> btw nice video.


This is also good, its an Alevi ilahi, the singer is a Armenian Christian, it was aired during ramadan in state TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> shyte
> 
> Death toll rises in Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict | Mail Online
> 
> man ghablan bi taraf boodam , albate rastesho bekhain chon az ilham aliyev badam miomad tarafdar armanestan ham boodam andaki
> 
> ama dige daran chiz moft mikhorran arman ha
> 
> ashghalaye avazi shoro kardan shia koshi ..... edame bedan be nazaram bayad vase defa az ((mardom)) azarbaijan berim jolo
> 
> 2-3 rooz pishe ba ye bande khoda tooye military harf mizadam , cheshmo gooshamo baz kard




Mishe begi chia goft va ghaziyeye in dargiria chie?


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> shyte
> 
> Death toll rises in Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict | Mail Online
> 
> man ghablan bi taraf boodam , albate rastesho bekhain chon az ilham aliyev badam miomad tarafdar armanestan ham boodam andaki
> 
> ama dige daran chiz moft mikhorran arman ha
> 
> ashghalaye avazi shoro kardan shia koshi ..... edame bedan be nazaram bayad vase defa az ((mardom)) azarbaijan berim jolo
> 
> 2-3 rooz pishe ba ye bande khoda tooye military harf mizadam , cheshmo gooshamo baz kard


man be onvane ye Azari az aliyev khosham nemiyad che berese be digiran. to jang garabagh baraye tazyif rohiyeyeh Azariha Post ye dokhtare kochik azari ro kandan va sedash ro to radio pakhsh kardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> Mishe begi chia goft va ghaziyeye in dargiria chie?


bebin man hichvaght az jahat armani - shia muslim negah nakarde boodam be ghaziye

hamishe be fekr een moodam ke chon azarbaijan talash haye iran ru baraye solh rad kard , azarbaijan moghasere 

ama negah armanestan yek negah nejadi va dini hast , banabarin man vaghean nazaram bar gasht be hame chi



Ostad said:


> to jang garabagh baraye tazyif rohiyeyeh Azariha Post ye dokhtare kochik azari ro kandan va sedash ro to radio pakhsh kardan.


what in the shyte ?

are u serious ? is there any proof for this or its a rumor or sth ?

thats just super sick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> This is also good, its an Alevi ilahi, the singer is a Armenian Christian, it was aired during ramadan in state TV.


very good song. actually i saw lots of christians who were interested in these kind of songs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> @Ostad bro i have seen this scene in Turkish TV, it seems like it has something to do with Alevis/Shias, do you also have these in Iran and what exacly is it?



It's about "Kalender Çelebi Reballion" that guy saying the song is "Kalender Çelebi".. he revolted against Ottomans in* Kanuni's reign*.....

Kanuni, sent his vizier Ibrahim Pasha. Ibrahim Pasha returned with Kalender's head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

haman10 said:


> bebin man hichvaght az jahat armani - shia muslim negah nakarde boodam be ghaziye
> 
> hamishe be fekr een moodam ke chon azarbaijan talash haye iran ru baraye solh rad kard , azarbaijan moghasere
> 
> ama negah armanestan yek negah nejadi va dini hast , banabarin man vaghean nazaram bar gasht be hame chi
> 
> 
> what in the shyte ?
> 
> are u serious ? is there any proof for this or its a rumor or sth ?
> 
> thats just super sick




Har dam az in bagh bari miresad. Akhe ye keshvare kuchiki mesle armanestan chi has ke bekhad ba iran doshmani kone. ma ke hamishe komakeshun karde budam, ba'adam armaniha khodeshun WW2 yeki az ghorbaniane bozorg budan.


----------



## haman10

MOHSENAM said:


> Har dam az in bagh bari miresad. Akhe ye keshvare kuchiki mesle armanestan chi has ke bekhad ba iran doshmani kone. ma ke hamishe komakeshun karde budam, ba'adam armaniha khodeshun WW2 yeki az ghorbaniane bozorg budan.


ghaziye rabti be iran nadare ....

etefaghan oona midoonan ke age iran ru dargir konan 3 soot miterekan 

ama be 2 elat bein iran va armanestan status quo hast :

1- iran be andaze kafi doshman dare 

2- armenia is sucking up to iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bebin man hichvaght az jahat armani - shia muslim negah nakarde boodam be ghaziye
> 
> hamishe be fekr een moodam ke chon azarbaijan talash haye iran ru baraye solh rad kard , azarbaijan moghasere
> 
> ama negah armanestan yek negah nejadi va dini hast , banabarin man vaghean nazaram bar gasht be hame chi
> 
> 
> what in the shyte ?
> 
> are u serious ? is there any proof for this or its a rumor or sth ?
> 
> thats just super sick


yes unfortunately. i think @rmi5 had a link to a similar event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Night Night guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Then, try to have some moral codes for the sake of your nation(Azerbaijan), and don't serve those criminals interests. That's the least you can do for Azerbaijan.


dude dont judge people based on comments on a class f forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> yeah , u better know
> 
> i wish i could start a private conversation with u ... let it slide .....


Why private? Are you afraid of talking more BS, and getting more exposed?
Have fun with your horny sanctioned friends, like Soheil and Jammersat. You have not any knowledge to talk about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

just for others to understand what kind of a creature i'm dealing with .

in that thread , this is 1st comment by me :

پیگیری تحولات صنایع نظامی ترکیه و اذربایجان - صفحه 6 - توان نظامی کشورها - Military.ir

the reply to it ;

پیگیری تحولات صنایع نظامی ترکیه و اذربایجان - صفحه 6 - توان نظامی کشورها - Military.ir

second comment by me :

پیگیری تحولات صنایع نظامی ترکیه و اذربایجان - صفحه 6 - توان نظامی کشورها - Military.ir

the reply to it :

پیگیری تحولات صنایع نظامی ترکیه و اذربایجان - صفحه 6 - توان نظامی کشورها - Military.ir

3rd comment by me :

پیگیری تحولات صنایع نظامی ترکیه و اذربایجان - صفحه 7 - توان نظامی کشورها - Military.ir

and the last one :

پیگیری تحولات صنایع نظامی ترکیه و اذربایجان - صفحه 7 - توان نظامی کشورها - Military.ir

now tell me @Serpentine : shouldnt u perm ban this troll ?

please keep in mind that i dont need to prove anything to anyone , but i just wanted to show what kind of creatures i'm dealing with

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Why not? you have read their comments and you very well know that they are scums. If you don't wanna say anything against them, because of the censorship, .... that I understand, but, don't ever think or treat these scums as your friends.


@rmi5 neshasti to us migi lengesh kon. friends?? yadet ke narafteh vagti to tabriz to joba khon rah oftadeh boud dolat baradaremon chi kar kard, deport azariharo yadet hast? dast dadaned erdugan ba ahmadi ro yadete? 
ma hougugi darim ke bayad gerefteh beshe az jomleh hageh khandan va neveshtan be zabaneh madari, va to in rah va bekhatereh mardomam ta akharesh hastam. ama garar nist bekhatereh chanta harom zadeh ke dasteshon ro be khon alodeh kardan posht konam be mirasi ke Satar khan va ajdadam ba khone del baraye ma be erth gozashtan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Bebin, ghaziye kheyli vazih hast. Hich kasi be daad e hich mellati nemirese, magar khodeshoun. Khodet ham kheyli khoub midouni ke ham fars ha az ma va ham ma az ounhaa motenaffer hastim. Ageh shoma mikhaay ta aakhar e omret, beshini va yek mosht biyaabouni ye aghab moundeh bezanand tou saret va to ham mesle balaa nesbat sag, biyofti donbaal e saadeh tarin chizha, in entekhaab e eshtebaahiyeh. Hattaa Sazman e melal ham be har nation, hagh e entekhaab e sarnevesht ra daadeh. in Iran ham ke pousideh shodeh va ba 4 ta talangor e dige, zoud ya dir az ham mipaasheh. in vasat, ya shoma baayad goul e in aakhoundaa va fars ha ra bekhori va rouz be rouz ham urmu golu az beyn bere, naft e moghan, ... keshavarzi, ma'dan ha va hame chizet bar baad bereh, ya inke baayad aaghel baashi va beri donbaal e sarnevesht e khodet.


@rmi5 shoma khodet chi kar kardi?. man ba inke mokhalefam vali shoma bia tabriz motmaen bash avalin nafari hastam ke hemayatet mikonam.
masale ma masale fars o geyreh nist. moshkeleh ma hougogieh ke bayad gerefteh beshe.

ps man raftam bkhabam farda sob mibinamet.


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad Anyway, dolat e Azerbaijan, har chizi ke baashe, na mesle oun akhound ha mizane tou sar e mardomesh, na sangsaaret mikone, na az zabaan e turki mahroumet mikoneh, na mesle aghab mounde haye ghoroun e vosaa, hattaa sag va gorbeh ye mard va zan ra az ham joda mikoneh va har chi ke baashe, baaz ham az poust va gousht e khodemoun hast va ajnabi nist. Ageh dozdi ham ounja bashe, be nesbat e oun Iran 1 be 100 hast. man nemigam ke ounja swiss hast, vali har chi ke hast, jozve mellat e azerbaijan hast va sagesh ham be Iran sharaf daareh.
Dar mored e Turkiye ham, baayad behet begam ke na ounhaa va na hich kas e dige i, ta khodemoun kaar e asli ra nakhaahim anjam bedim, komak e khaassi nemitounand bekonand. in harf ha, harf haye dorosti hast, va farghi nemikone ke age az amrica bekhaay begishoun ya tabriz ya har jaaye digeh. Anyway, Azerbaijani haye amrica ham bikaar nashestand. in hame khabargozaari ha va television ha , ... hame daare ba poul va modiriyat e azerbaijani haye amrica edaare misheh. hamin ke namaayande ye majles e amrica, be vazir e khaarejeh naameh mide va toush az esteghlaal e Azerbaijan e jonoubi hemaayat mikone, inhaa hame az lobby kardan haye azerbaijani haye amrica hast, va kheyli kaarhaye dige, mesle raf' e movaghghat e tahrim baraaye komak be zelzele zade ha, ke hamash ba kharj e poul va vaght va lobby kardan be dast oumadesh.



Ostad said:


> @rmi5 shoma khodet chi kar kardi?. man ba inke mokhalefam vali shoma bia tabriz motmaen bash avalin nafari hastam ke hemayatet mikonam.
> masale ma masale fars o geyreh nist. moshkeleh ma hougogieh ke bayad gerefteh beshe.
> 
> ps man raftam bkhabam farda sob mibinamet.


Shab bekheyr aziz. BTW, mas'ale yek nafar nist. man ham ageh kaari karde baasham, hich vaght nemiyaam be shoma ya kas e dige i tou internet chizi begam for obvious reasons. Avvalin hagh, hagh e haakemiyat e melli baraaye har mellati hast. in avvalin haghghi hast ke baayad gerefte besheh, va har chiz e dige i, tou rotbe ye ba'd gharaar migireh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@rmi5

What going on bro.....This time Azerbaijan can steam-roll Armenia even without Turkey's help. You inflicted heavy casuelties over Armenia in the last clashes... why are you raging over ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> @rmi5
> 
> What going on bro.....This time Azerbaijan can steam-roll Armenia even without Turkey's help. You inflicted heavy casuelties over Armenia in the last clashes... why are you raging over ?



I doubt... even if russians dont help the armenians.. directly.. they can just cut the logistics n supplies to azeris and "kaput"..

P.S: Just a few days ago armenians ambushed n killed azeri soldiers..



Full Moon said:


> You may hold wrong ideas about Turks, but you won't be able to overlook their bravery. Don't we in Saudi Arabia name some of our boys "Turki"? Just check how many of our Royal family members named are named Turki and you will get my point.
> .



yeah they are really "turki" though?

also ive seen saudi names like Bandar (which means monkey in urdu)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @rmi5
> 
> What going on bro.....This time Azerbaijan can steam-roll Armenia even without Turkey's help. You inflicted heavy casuelties over Armenia in the last clashes... why are you raging over ?



An Iranian member have insulted Azerbaijan on an Iranian forum, and now these hypocrites were trying to act differently and sympathize with @Ostad, and also spread shameless lies about Azerbaijan. I told him to watch himself.
About our conflict with Armenia, in contrast to what those farsis were thinking, we had great achievements. Although we were the ones who got invaded, but we caused much more damages to them, around 20 Armenian death in August 1, 2 and around 40 Armenians on August third and we even gained some lands near Aghdam, which it was interesting, since we were the ones who got invaded but we were the ones who gained land and less damaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> An Iranian member have insulted Azerbaijan on an Iranian forum, and now these hypocrites were trying to act differently and sympathize with @Ostad, and also spread shameless lies about Azerbaijan. I told him to watch himself.
> About our conflict with Armenia, in contrast to what those farsis were thinking, we had great achievements. Although we were the ones who got invaded, but we caused much more damages to them, around 20 Armenian death in August 1, 2 and around 40 Armenians on August third and we even gained some lands near Aghdam, which it was interesting, since we were the ones who got invaded but we were the ones who gained land and less damaged.



hey brodski arent you an iranian by nationality?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I doubt... even if russians dont help the armenians.. directly.. they can just cut the logistics n supplies to azeris and "kaput"..
> P.S: Just a few days ago armenians ambushed n killed azeri soldiers..



That war won't last long.

P.S: Azeris retaliated and killed dozens in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I doubt... even if russians dont help the armenians.. directly.. they can just cut the logistics n supplies to azeris and "kaput"..
> 
> P.S: Just a few days ago armenians ambushed n killed azeri soldiers..
> 
> 
> 
> yeah they are really "turki" though?
> 
> also ive seen saudi names like Bandar (which means monkey in urdu).. lol



Choosing the name "Turki" was in admiration of Turkish men's bravery in wars. This is well known throughout Islamic history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Full Moon said:


> Choosing the name "Turki" was in admiration of Turkish men's bravery in wars. This is well known throughout Islamic history.



no lawrences?














jokin


----------



## Serpentine

@rmi5 is thread banned for insulting @haman10 for no reason and flaming the thread.

@Full Moon is also thread banned, I had warned him before to don't be sneaking around trying to be a 'smart troll'.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

@kollang

Vaghti migi mechanic manzooret daghighan che reshteiye? Bakhshi az engineering hast na? Chera ye chizi nemikhooni ke betooni az Iran biyay biroon? Biroon az Iran vasashoon mohem nist Sharif dars khoondi ya daneshgahe katasfes, hame az dam yeki hesab mishan.

@Sinan

Download these 2 albums. They're both old, but I still listen to them at least once a week.

Ferry Corsten - WKND
Ferry Corsten - WKND (Album) (320kbps) (2012) (Inspiron) (download torrent) - TPB

Orjan Nilsen - In My Opinion
Orjan Nilsen - In My Opinion (Album + Bonus) (Inspiron) (download torrent) - TPB

favorite song from Orjan's album

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> But how could you decide that without seeing my face ???
> 
> Though..i don't look like 30, i will give you that.



Post your pic here so we can judge how old you look. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Post your pic here so we can judge how old you look. lol


 

No personal pics.


----------



## Abii

Without a doubt, the best song in history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Ok ... personal insult started again ... i am out !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> Ok ... personal insult started again ... i am out !


?


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> ?



We can't be in the same place in a civilized manner ...


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> We can't be in the same place in a civilized manner ...



The hell you talking about?


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> The hell you talking about?


i assume he is not talking abt u

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> We can't be in the same place in a civilized manner ...



I see that, your way of talking (like a riddle) not limited with just me. 



haman10 said:


> i assume he is not talking abt u


Yeah, we can only *assume *what he is talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> I see that, your way of talking (like a riddle) not limited with just me.
> 
> 
> Yeah, we can only *assume *what he is talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Neither Jammersat nor Soheil ever make any sense. It's like both of them live permanently in outer space.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Neither Jammersat nor Soheil ever make any sense. It's like both of them live permanently in outer space.



Jammersat too...

He was making sense yesterday... i mean he can communicate, unlike Soheil. 

Do you have a girlfriend and if so how did you find one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Jammersat too...
> 
> He was making sense yesterday... i mean he can communicate, unlike Soheil.
> 
> Do you have a girlfriend and if so how did you find one?


I know I saw that thread. I was laughing hard at both Haman and Jammer. He was actually embarrassed because of Jammersat!!! That's next level insecurity. 

Jammer is convinced that I'm a Jew btw. I wish! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Yeah, we can only assume what he is talking about





Abii said:


> Neither Jammersat nor Soheil ever make any sense.


soheil's english skills need some work , but he is really smart and informed 

i say that after 2 years of 24/7 contact with the guy .

in space and rocket/fighter engines , there is possibly 0 person more informed than him here in PDF



Abii said:


> That's next level insecurity.


vaghti kharej raftamoon to bashi , maloome dige insecurity peyda mikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> soheil's english skills need some work , but he is really smart and informed
> 
> i say that after 2 years of 24/7 contact with the guy .
> 
> in space and rocket/fighter engines , there is possibly 0 person here more informed than him here in PDF



Even though every single thing he's said so far has been either a fantasy or stuff he read in news papers? Well skilled in making those drawings that he does, but not much else. 


haman10 said:


> vaghti kharej raftamoon to bashi , maloome dige insecurity peyda mikonim



Now I'm embarrassing you too? Is there anybody that doesn't embarrass you? That's a shitty way to live your life dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> but not much else.


he doesnt share much here , u can visit IMF or military,ir if u want to know what he knows




Abii said:


> Now I'm embarrassing you too? Is there anybody that doesn't embarrass you? That's a shitty way to live your life dude.


i never said i'm embarrassed by u , i'm not .

politics and rants aside , my best friends are somehow like u . with the same personality

farghesh ine ouna mese man hezbollahi goon hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> Neither Jammersat nor Soheil ever make any sense. It's like both of them live permanently in outer space.



This is exactly what i said ... insult !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> he doesnt share much here , u can visit IMF or military,ir if u want to know what he knows
> 
> 
> 
> i never said i'm embarrassed by u , i'm not .
> 
> politics and rants aside , my best friends are somehow like u . with the same personality


He knows nothing.

He reads Fars News and Wikipedia and repeats that stuff here. He has basic knowledge of rocket technology, but nothing that can't be duplicated after a one hour Google session. There are many members on this forum that have MUCH MUCH higher knowledge about ballistic missile technology and rockets in general.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Jammersat too...
> 
> He was making sense yesterday... i mean he can communicate, unlike Soheil.
> 
> Do you have a girlfriend and if so how did you find one?



Seriously !?


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> He knows nothing.
> 
> He reads Fars News and Wikipedia and repeats that stuff here. He has basic knowledge of rocket technology, but nothing that can't be duplicated after a one hour Google session. There are many members on this forum that have MUCH MUCH higher knowledge about ballistic missile technology and rockets in general.


u r wrong , u r judging him based on his posts here (which he doesnt make any)

read his posts here :

NASASpaceFlight.com Forum - Index

Other Launchers (Korean, Brazilian etc.)


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> oheil's english skills need some work , but he is really smart and informed
> i say that after 2 years of 24/7 contact with the guy .
> in space and rocket/fighter engines , there is possibly 0 person more informed than him here in PDF



No, his English is sufficient enough... it just the guy... he doesn't like construct sentences.... we should ask to hasani, for teaching him. 

On the second part...he is no where near our cabatlı.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> Even though every single thing he's said so far has been either a fantasy or stuff he read in news papers? Well skilled in making those drawings that he does, but not much else.



I have patience ... remember !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Seriously !?



You don't speak.... and we can't understand from just a word...what you are trying to tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> He knows nothing.
> 
> He reads Fars News and Wikipedia and repeats that stuff here. He has basic knowledge of rocket technology, but nothing that can't be duplicated after a one hour Google session. There are many members on this forum that have MUCH MUCH higher knowledge about ballistic missile technology and rockets in general.



Do you know who am i !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> we should ask to hasani, for teaching him.


oh no please 

i give up ! 



Sinan said:


> he is no where near our cabatlı.


yeah u wish 



SOHEIL said:


> Do you know who am i !?


u r soheil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> I have patience ... remember !


You also know how to say "later"



SOHEIL said:


> Do you know who am i !?


Enlighten us.


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> oh no please
> i give up !
> yeah u wish
> u r soheil



I have never seen a single person to argue with Cabatlı, and didn't get @ss beaten.. He is superb.

Whereas Soheil says, "patience"...  God, Soheil doesn't talks man... how can you know, if he is informed or not ?

@SOHEIL why don't you talk.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii




----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> You also know how to say "later"
> 
> Enlighten us.



Not until the right time !



Sinan said:


> I have never seen a single person to argue with Cabatlı, and didn't get @ss beaten.. He is superb.
> 
> Whereas Soheil says, "patience"...  God, Soheil doesn't talks man... how can you know, if he is informed or not ?
> 
> @SOHEIL why don't you talk.....



Ok ... Let's talk !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> God, Soheil doesn't talks man... how can you know, if he is informed or not ?


my judgement of his knowledge is not based on this forum , i follow the guy in 4 other forums .

u can also take a look here :

Other Launchers (Korean, Brazilian etc.)

u'll be quite surprised to know how much he knows abt turkish space industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

She has a cute accent. Probably grew up outside Iran.


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> my judgement of his knowledge is not based on this forum , i follow the guy in 4 other forums .
> 
> u can also take a look here :
> 
> Other Launchers (Korean, Brazilian etc.)
> 
> u'll be quite surprised to know how much he knows abt turkish space industry



Well , i randomly found a few of his posts....



> We can't trust Russians ...





> In next few months you will findout the effects !





> Depends on political situation ...







haman10 said:


> u'll be quite surprised to know how much he knows abt turkish space industry



There is not much Turkish space industry....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Well , i randomly found a few of his posts....


haha awesome.

Same shit as here I see. No surprise.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
wohooo Masoud representin' like a boss!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> haha awesome.
> 
> Same shit as here I see. No surprise.



I like to see informative posts.. i really mean it.

Sometimes Russians came and make Cabatlı angry... so in return he floods the forum with information.  We love it when Cabatlı gets angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> haha awesome.




whatever .... he is not blood related to me .

just shared what i think i the truth  i doubt that he cares what we think abt him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> whatever .... he is not blood related to me .
> 
> just shared what i think i the true  i doubt that he cares what we think abt him


He cares deeply. 

---------------------------------------------


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> He cares deeply.




its internet my friend , take it easy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> its internet my friend , take it easy



wait a minute haman ! ... i have a deep answer !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> wait a minute haman ! ... i have a deep answer !



Don't post pics.... just gave links to your informative posts...

And that doesn't means, 3d model renders or just pics.... it should be explanation of the current or future system.... or can be, making comparison of two existing systems. Explaning sub-systems.... Do you follow cabatlı's posts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> its internet my friend , take it easy


I'm your friend now? Not too long ago you were threatening me, remember? You were gonna find my address and get me arrested etc...

Those were good times.

----------------------------------------------------------------

This song never gets old


----------



## SOHEIL

@Sinan ... do you remember this thread :

Iran to Unveil New Home-Made UAV in Days

I made a mistake there ... but there is a point here !

Let's see ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan ... do you remember this thread :
> 
> Iran to Unveil New Home-Made UAV in Days
> 
> I made a mistake there ... but there is a point here !
> 
> Let's see ...



Mate, you posted an article... everyone can do that... it doesn't shows your general information about defence industry ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Mate, you posted an article... everyone can do that... it doesn't shows your general information about defence industry ?



No No No ... wait man !

Hamaseh drone unveild !!!

Everybody started attacking me ... but take a look at the other hamaseh thread before unveiling cermony !

I am still searching for ... where is the goddamn thread !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 42128









And this is me ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> No No No ... wait man !
> 
> Hamaseh drone unveild !!!
> 
> Everybody started attacking me ... but take a look at the other hamaseh thread before unveiling cermony !
> 
> I am still searching for ... where is the goddamn thread !


vel kon dadash , mage majboori akhe ?

alaki khodeto dar mazane eteham gharar nade 

lazem nist chizi ru sabet koni



Sinan said:


> View attachment 42307
> 
> 
> And this is me ^^


you are also very handsome buddy 

if @Serpentine also posts his pic , i'll do the same 

so u all know what a hezbollahi iranian looks like


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> View attachment 42307
> 
> 
> And this is me ^^



Fat !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Fat !


oh common 

he is not iranian  he gets offended .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> you are also very handsome buddy
> if @Serpentine also posts his pic , i'll do the same
> so u all know what a hezbollahi iranian looks like



Thx. 


SOHEIL said:


> Fat !



Me fat ??? You are skinny

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> You are skinny


only if skinny was replaced with tiny in dictionary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@Sinan

IRAN will display its most advanced drone later this week | Page 2



SOHEIL said:


> *something like :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *?*​



*May 8, 2013*



Sinan said:


> Thx.
> 
> 
> Me fat ??? You are skinny



Chubby !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan
> 
> IRAN will display its most advanced drone later this week | Page 2
> 
> 
> 
> *May 8, 2013*
> Chubby !



Soheil we can't understand eachother never mind. 

I have a little fat around my belly.. other than i'm fine.. and i'm going to burn out that fat too. 

Edit: When i was at your age. I had six packs... though they are still there just under the fat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

@Abii , Is Kale Pache found in Canada ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Soheil we can't understand eachother never mind.



Try !

what happend after that !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Try !
> 
> what happend after that !?



But Soheil i am saying a different thing....... 



> And that doesn't means, 3d model renders or just pics.... it should be explanation of the current or future system.... or can be, making comparison of two existing systems. Explaning sub-systems.... Do you follow cabatlı's posts ?



Look at Cabatlı's posts.. i'm saying this kind of knowledge.



cabatli_53 said:


> Being a better choice or not is depend on many criterias. Above statement regarding Azerbaijani need just reflect your personnel thinking and never prove anything regaring being inferior against Russian systems.
> 
> We always underlined that T-129 is a light attack helicopter so They naturally can't cope with heavy copters on some specifications but You have already been insisting on comparing it with Atak. Ok...
> 
> -With crew on board, Mi35 can carry just 4 AT missiles. Without crew, It carries up to 8.
> -In techically, T-129 wing paylons can carry up to 16 AT missiles, despite current configuration are shaped with 8 AT missiles + tens of cirit missiles + 2 AA missiles on wings.
> 
> -Mi-35 has a range of 450km, While Atak has a range of 570km, With additional fuel tanks, It exceed 1000km.
> -Mi-35 can climb up to 16000ft, While Atak 20000ft. It is one of the best attack helicopter in terms of high-hot performance...
> -You never want to compare rate of climb and power to weight ratios which gives a clue How quick copters are on air. Believe me...
> 
> Do you need to type more to prove How light copter Atak outperforms Mi-35 *Although you claim that It can beat Atak in every specifications ???
> *
> Did you get now Without having any idea How You are throwing biassed empty claims regarding Turkish systems to make favour of Russians against Turks ?





cabatli_53 said:


> "Oudated platforms of the World"...
> Apache designed 1970's
> Cobra airframe designed 1960's
> Soviet junk Mi-24/35 made first flight in 1969 and nothing chanced over years. At Afghanistan, Militants shot down more than 70 Soviet junks. After years, Russians agreed with French SAgem to upgrade their junks. They offered French proposals to World because They don't have advanced IR detector technology which is the key for FLIR systems.
> 
> All light attack copters have a similar length. Tiger, WZ-10 and Atak have similar lengths changing from 13,5m to 14m. The rivals of Atak which have almost same length, doesn't have any vibration or stress problem cause of bigger payload but Atak has ? Where is your source ? I think Your source is your butt that was handled at almost each subject you mentioned regarding Turkish products. My Expert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noone needs an heavy attack helicopter in Turkey dude. If It was, Turkish army would accept Apache offer of USA instead Turkey goes for semi-domestic solution to fullfill the COIN, Anti-tank and Multi-prupose surveillance missions on same platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those "small" platforms including Tiger and WZ-10 has guns but Atak has 3 barrel 20mm gatling gun that is a perfect solution for assymetric warfare, When It is compared with rivals (30mm). If you were the man of your words, The actual question of yours should be the dispersion of munitions over targetted area and recoil effect power dude but You choose to talk about dreams instead of truths. 20mm munitions has a less recoil effect when it is compared with 30mm equivalents and During trials, Atak fired 42000 (20mm gun) over targets to check each details of design instead of spreading stupid propagandas like you did and Qualification of copter is completed and Atak passed all tests. If you have an pain regarding recoil effect and dispersion of gatling gun, Apply Turkish Land Forces officials to tell your dreams. With this way, They will find opportunity to kick an ignorant butt day and night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AF300 with LRIW IR detector ranked as a second generation FLIR system. Among 2nd geneation systems, AF300 is the one which has one of the biggest resolution among rivals. There are a few *2nd gneration equivalent of AF300 in similar resolution* in World and *All have similar weight.*
> 
> but Cause of You don't have any idea What's the meaning of generation on Flirs, You are just interested in propaganda section of story.
> 
> 
> 
> Russian E/O products have so bad quality that Turkish army didn't satisfied with performance of Kornets so Aselsan has to design and develop a new more compact and smaller targetting system for Kornet missiles which is able to detect targets from longer ranges at day and night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's less capable Russian junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French SAFRAN Sagem is upgrading your attack helicopters and offering many other options to Ka-52 and Mi-35 costumers and You are coming here to talk about Turkish E/O systems ? Firstly learn upgrading your own systems in accordance with neccesities of 21. century requirements for costumers, than come here to talk about others...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I think You are the last person on Earth to talk about Turkish E/O systems, weight of Turkish E/O products and detection capabilities. Firstly, Try to develop domestic 2rd and 3rd generation IR detector systems for your Tanks/Attack helicopter/Fighter's E/O systems instead of begging French institutes to purchase..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

So @Sinan ... from where i know such a things !?

I can't show off like cabalti because our countries are in diffrent situations !

It bothers me so much ... I have to wait !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Abii said:


> Neither Jammersat nor Soheil ever make any sense. It's like both of them live permanently in outer space.


My english needs a little bit of work i agree



Sinan said:


> Jammersat too...
> 
> He was making sense yesterday... i mean he can communicate, unlike Soheil.
> 
> Do you have a girlfriend and if so how did you find one?


Thank you , you are kind well , you certainly deserved all those french , austrian , dutch girls you seduced 

btw i saw your pic , and you look less slavic than soheil  , maybe soheil is from russia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

jammersat said:


> Thank you , you are kind well , you certainly deserved all those french , austrian , dutch girls you seduced
> btw i saw your pic , and you look less slavic than soheil , maybe soheil is from russia ?



Slavic ?? I'm Turkish, bro.


----------



## jammersat

Sinan said:


> Slavic ?? I'm Turkish, bro.


Not you bro , soheil looks like he could be from northern azerbaijan , you look like you're from southern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> So @Sinan ... from where i know such a things !?
> 
> I can't show off like cabalti because our countries are in diffrent situations !
> 
> It bothers me so much ... I have to wait !



It means that you have connections.. maybe an uncle from government's high positons. 

But you get it, what i mean, right ? His knowledge of existing platforms, be it Turkish or any other nationalities' is unmatched.

By the way, he also time to time informs us about unveiled projects... like Turkish Air to Air missile, but as there is no info about that projects in anywhere, we don't talk much about them.



jammersat said:


> Not you bro , soheil looks like he could be from northern azerbaijan , you look like you're from southern



I dunno, maybe it's true.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> It means that you have connections.. maybe an uncle from government's high positons.
> But you get it, what i mean, right ? His knowledge of existing platforms, be it Turkish or any other nationalities' is unmatched.
> By the way, he also time to time informs us about unveiled projects... like Turkish Air to Air missile, but as there is no info about that projects in anywhere, we don't talk much about them.



So you want informations !

Ok ... ask me !

About drones ... SLVs ... etc !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> So you want informations !
> 
> Ok ... ask me !
> 
> About drones ... SLVs ... etc !



Hehe. 

I'm not judging yourknowledge.... 

I just saying that i have seen shıtloads of informative posts from Cabatlı but not from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Hehe.
> 
> I'm not judging yourknowledge....
> 
> I just saying that i have seen shıtloads of informative posts from Cabatlı but not from you.



Ask !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

SOHEIL said:


> Ask !



So , why do iranian SLVs look like soviet missiles back from the 60s ? like bottleneck etc. ?


----------



## SOHEIL

jammersat said:


> So , why do iranian SLVs look like soviet missiles back from the 60s ? like bottleneck etc. ?



U mean simorgh !?


----------



## jammersat

SOHEIL said:


> U mean simorgh !?


simorgh and other shorter , 2 phase versions , bottleneck ones , is it true russia is selling their 60s technology to iran?


----------



## Gilamard

Sinan said:


> *It means that you have connections.. maybe an uncle from government's high positons. *
> 
> But you get it, what i mean, right ? His knowledge of existing platforms, be it Turkish or any other nationalities' is unmatched.
> 
> By the way, he also time to time informs us about unveiled projects... like Turkish Air to Air missile, but as there is no info about that projects in anywhere, we don't talk much about them.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, maybe it's true.



No. He is just talking out of his arse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

jammersat said:


> simorgh and other shorter , 2 phase versions , bottleneck ones , is it true russia is selling their 60s technology to iran?



Russia sold nothing ... Safir & Simorgh based on Shahab-* IRBM & Shahab-* ICBM !

The new version of Safir running on an Iranian designed liquid fuel engine !

The real simorgh is diffrent ... running on four 50t engines !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Ask !



What kind of FLIR S-129 uses ?

Also, can you give any information about the QWIP IR detector on S-129's FLIR ?

Also, that would be nice of you to give any information about S-129's engine.


----------



## SOHEIL

Gilamard said:


> No. He is just talking out of his arse.



Can i kick your arse if it gonna be true !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Can i kick your arse if it gonna be true !?



Just kicking....  It's not like you.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> What kind of FLIR S-129 uses ?
> 
> Also, can you give any information about the QWIP IR detector on S-129's FLIR ?
> 
> Also, that would be nice of you to give any information about S-129's engine.



Oghab-6 ( Eagle-6 )

Rotax 914

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Oghab-6 ( Eagle-6 )
> 
> Rotax 914





I'll show you, how it is done.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> I'll show you, how it is done.



*?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> *?*



I can do in the evening... or maybe in weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> I can do in the evening... or maybe in weekend.



Do what !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

SOHEIL said:


> Do what !?



Patience...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Jammer is convinced that I'm a Jew btw. I wish!


So you saw our coversation, now tell us what your name means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Just kicking....  It's not like you.



You wanna another erotic discussion !?



Gilamard said:


> Patience...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> ou wanna another erotic discussion !?



Just sayin bro.... not that i want to talk ero stuff 



SOHEIL said:


> Do what !?



Just like @Gilamard said.

ı would show, how you should have replied....

We will change places.. "You are going to ask me the same questions about ANKA, and i'm going answer those specific questions".

FLIR, IR detectors, Engine of ANKA. After that i show, i would ask you to, answer in the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Just sayin bro.... not that i want to talk ero stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Just like @Gilamard said.
> 
> ı would show, how you should have replied....
> 
> We will change places.. "You are going to ask me the same questions about ANKA, and i'm going answer those specific questions".
> 
> FLIR, IR detectors, Engine of ANKA. After that i show, i would ask you to, answer in the same way.



I understand ... but getting deeper in informations is not a good idea !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> I understand ... but getting deeper in informations is not a good idea !



Tell me why ?

Do you think, US will learn things about your systems that they didn't know, from your posts....

But on a second thought... is it related with national security of your country ? I saw children get jailed because of facebook.... what if you share some info about sub-components about your platforms.... maybe nothing happens, maybe something bad happens.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Tell me why ?
> 
> Do you think, US will learn things about your systems that they didn't know, from your posts....
> 
> But on a second thought... is it related with national security of your country ? I saw children get jailed because of facebook.... what if you share some info about sub-components about your platforms.... maybe nothing happens, maybe something bad happens.....



Your government has the same trouble about facebook & twitter !!!

I will give you such informations after releasing an export version !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> *Your government has the same trouble about facebook & twitter !!!*
> I will give you such informations after releasing an export version !



Eeehm they don't..... they didn't gave a fvck about twitter, facebook, youtube earlier... but when Gulenists exposed them with corruption. Social media have been declared evil... they banned it. After the elections (which AKP won again) they unbanned them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Eeehm they don't..... they didn't gave a fvck about twitter, facebook, youtube earlier... but when Gulenists exposed them with corruption. Social media have been declared evil... they banned it. After the elections (which AKP won again) they unbanned them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

ﺍﻗﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺗﻌﺮﯾﻔﺎﯾﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺑﻬﺸﺖ ﺷﻨﯿﺪﻡ ‏( ﺣﻮﺭﯼ ﻭ ﻧﻮﺷﯿﺪﻧﯽ ﻭ ﺑﺎﻍ ﻭ ﺧﺎﮎ ﺑﺮﺳﺮﯼ ﻭ ...‏) ﺧﻮﺩﻣﻢ ﺑﺨﻮﺍﻡ ﻣﺎﻣﺎﻧﻢ ﻧﻤﯿﺬﺍﺭﻩ ﺑﯿﺎﻡ ... ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺮﯾﺪ خدا پشتو پناهتون ﺧﻮﺵ ﺑﮕﺬﺭﻩ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> ﺍﻗﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺎ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺗﻌﺮﯾﻔﺎﯾﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺑﻬﺸﺖ ﺷﻨﯿﺪﻡ ‏( ﺣﻮﺭﯼ ﻭ ﻧﻮﺷﯿﺪﻧﯽ ﻭ ﺑﺎﻍ ﻭ ﺧﺎﮎ ﺑﺮﺳﺮﯼ ﻭ ...‏) ﺧﻮﺩﻣﻢ ﺑﺨﻮﺍﻡ ﻣﺎﻣﺎﻧﻢ ﻧﻤﯿﺬﺍﺭﻩ ﺑﯿﺎﻡ ... ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺮﯾﺪ خدا پشتو پناهتون ﺧﻮﺵ ﺑﮕﺬﺭﻩ


حتی اگه بهشتم بری حوری ها بهت پا نمیدن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> حتی اگه بهشتم بری حوری ها بهت پا نمیدن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

SOHEIL said:


> Fat !



Im fatter. I really need to lose some weight. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Im fatter. I really need to lose some weight. lol


kamtar dars bekhoon , laghar mishi 

levothyroxine ham javab mide 

goor babaye avarezesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Im fatter. I really need to lose some weight. lol



How come i'm fat ??? I will post another for better understanding.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> How come i'm fat ???


ahh , dont be ashamed 

JK

i'm fit BTW  the key is working out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> ahh , dont be ashamed
> 
> JK
> 
> i'm fit BTW  the key is working out



I'm not ashamed....i'm just disagreeing with you...... Also i don't remember your photo.. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> I'm not ashamed....i'm just disagreeing with you...... Also i don't remember your photo.. ?



You're a fat lard, accept yourself. lol jk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> i'm just disagreeing with you


i know , i'm just messing with u , actually we are all messing with u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> You're a fat lard, accept yourself. lol jk





haman10 said:


> i know , i'm just messing with u , actually we are all messing with u



Actually, my GF calls me fatty, fatso things like that... but she is the only one thinks i'm fat in real-life... i can't reply in the same manner because she is fit....


SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 42335



Yeah, here we go again....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Actually, my GF calls me fatty, fatso things like that


well , this clears things up a little 

since she knows better than us , then its now clear for me that u r indeed fat  




Sinan said:


> because she is fit


99% of the girls are fit , both fortunately and unfortunately

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Salam Aleikom brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Surenas said:


> Salam Aleikom brothers.



Welcome back, and don't get banned again.

@iranigirl2 This is what you have wished for so far. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Surenas said:


> Salam Aleikom brothers.




Welcome mate, unlucky to get banned for 6 months !

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Gilamard said:


> haha you don't have any pashm :p



Mage gosfande !?



Surenas said:


> Salam Aleikom brothers.



Salam ... Seriously banned for 6 months !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Gilamard said:


> haha you don't have any pashm :p


Yeah, my hands are fair, but who says all men should be filled with hairs and pashms  


SOHEIL said:


> Fat !
> 
> Mage gosfande !?



Yeah, I'm super fat, I need to lose 100 kgs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> Yeah, my hands are fair, but who says all men should be filled with hairs and pashms
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm super fat, I need to lose 100 kgs.



Don't tell me that bump is a shadow !


----------



## tesla

this movie is perfect

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Surenas said:


> Salam Aleikom brothers.


banned for 6 month , and the first thing u do is changing ur avatar to start a flame war 

good job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Fat !



Oh, i see. So this is your standart reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> banned for 6 month , and the first thing u do is changing ur avatar to start a flame war
> 
> good job



War started by others ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> banned for 6 month , and the first thing u do is changing ur avatar to start a flame war
> 
> good job



Yeah... that remembered me we had unfinished business with @Surenas .... but i can't remember the topic...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> banned for 6 month , and the first thing u do is changing ur avatar to start a flame war
> 
> good job



War started by others ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> War started by others ...


i dont care who starts them , whether its rmi5 or its this guy . i hate these racist rants these ppl are into .

they are bipolar . racist and delusional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Surenas said:


> Salam Aleikom brothers.


Waslam u elicum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> kodometoon in threade ro filter kardin????


jammersat 

che ajab shoma ham post gozashti 



Peaceful Civilian said:


> Waslam u elicum


welcome to our chill thread 

although sometimes its more of a sizzling than chill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> bedoone proxy filtereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee alan


be khatere esme girlfriend filetere, sarasarie. those idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Oh, i see. So this is your standart reaction.



Nice try

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

آهنگ مکزیکی-امریکایی


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> So you saw our coversation, now tell us what your name means.


Abi means blue.



S00R3NA said:


> @Abii , Is Kale Pache found in Canada ?


In cities with large Iranian population (Vancouver, Toronto, NYC, LA etc...) you can find kale pache everywhere.

I had my first and last kale pache in Vancouver actually. Fucking disgusting.

In Vancouver we even have 2 sangakis 
Afra Bakery & Market - North Vancouver, BC | Yelp

There's LITERALLY everything you might want in Vancouver and honestly things are even cheaper than they are in Iran. From bastani akbar mashti, to faloode, noon sangak and kale pache.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

@Sinan @xenon54

Do you have any "strange" food in Turkey? Like Kale pache ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

Gilamard said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Do you have any "strange" food in Turkey? Like Kale pache ? Khash (dish) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


They do, but they don't eat the kale from my understanding. I asked a Turkish class mate one time and she said they don't eat the eyes, brain etc... I think they eat the tongue.

Some Eastern European countries and one of the Scandinavian countries have it too (forgot which one).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Gilamard said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Do you have any "strange" food in Turkey? Like Kale pache ?



Yeap we call it "Kelle Paça" 

Though, i only know its existence. Never eaten, never saw it in anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Yeap we call it "Kelle Paça"
> 
> Though, i only know its existence. Never eaten, never saw it in anywhere.


Good, don't. Smells to high heaven, 90% fat content (in fact, if you put the liquid in the fridge and check it a couple of hours later, the whole bowl will be solid, not just the top), looks disgusting and you're essentially eating savage food lol

I was forced to eat some once (peer pressure lol) and it was a nasty experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Good, don't. Smells to high heaven, 90% fat content (in fact, if you put the liquid in the fridge and check it a couple of hours later, the whole bowl will be solid, not just the top), looks disgusting and you're essentially eating savage food lol
> 
> I was forced to eat some once (peer pressure lol) and it was a nasty experience.





Well... i don't like any organ of the animals.. just meat. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now, i'm off to kill some people.  (Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms)

See ya, guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## spiderkiller

kale pache is one of the best things that happened to humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Gilamard said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Do you have any "strange" food in Turkey? Like Kale pache ?


Yep, as sinan allready said its called kelle paca, never seen it, never tried it and hopefully never will, its definately the most strage food in our cuisine and not very popular. 

People probably couldn afford to waste anything back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Yep, as sinan allready said its called kelle paca, never seen it, never tried it and hopefully never will, its definately the most strage food in our cuisine and not very popular.
> 
> People probably couldn afford to waste anything back then.


Yeah exactly. Same reason Chinese people eat everything (big population and scarcity mean you don't waste anything). Same reason why Saudis eat insects and lizards. 

If I'm not wrong though, Kale Pache has become a sort of delicacy now and it's actually more expensive than normal food. It's considered a breakfast item, but the younger generation don't eat it as much as the older generation did. I once read an article that a lot of younger people are avoiding this nastiness.

My brother has lived in Canada since the age of 6 and he f'ing loves this crap. Eats the eyes and brain like it's nothing. I almost puked when I saw him doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Yeah exactly. Same reason Chinese people eat everything (big population and scarcity mean you don't waste anything). Same reason why Saudis eat insects and lizards.


Well ok Chinese have too much strange thing in their cuisine even for their population, i mean what is the point in boiling eggs in virgin urine? 



Abii said:


> My brother has lived in Canada since the age of 6 and he f'ing loves this crap. Eats the eyes and brain like it's nothing. I almost puked when I saw him doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

You want nastayyyyyyy, try Kiviak.

It's an Inuit dish (native people to the Arctic regions of Canada and Green Land) of fermented birds. They leave the birds to get fermented in seal skin and it's 100000 times worse then Kale Pache.



xenon54 said:


> Well ok Chinese have too much strange thing in their cuisine even for their population, i mean what is the point in boiling eggs in virgin urine?



I had a Chinese buddy that told me a story of when he was a kid. He said he witnessed people eating monkey brain out of a monkey's skull. The table would have a round hole in the middle where the monkey's head would protrude out of. I can't remember if he said the skull would be cut off there or if it was already cut and whether or not the brain was raw or cooked. He said he didn't try it though, but he's tried some nasty shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> i mean what is the point in boiling eggs in virgin urine?




what in the foOk ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> what in the foOk ?


It's khorafat. Asian countries (both East and West) have a lot of khorafat. Chinese have their fair share and of course it's not the norm, but there are a lot of things like that going on that makes your head spin. Education is erasing a lot of that though.


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> It's khorafat.


whatever it is , its disgusting .

i heard they eat monkey brain when the poor bastard is alive , they eat roaches and insects and other weird things .

its just nasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> what in the foOk ?


Virgin boy egg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> whatever it is , its disgusting .
> 
> i heard they eat monkey brain when the poor bastard is alive , they eat roaches and insects and other weird things .
> 
> its just nasty


I watched a Chinese lady clean the scales on a fish as the fish was still alive. My uncle got angry and tried to argue with the lady lmaooo

Japanese aren't much better. They deep fry their fish as the fish is breathing. They put the bottom half of the fish in the deep fryer and the top half is left out. The fish is still half alive when cooking is done.

Edit: technically in both cases, animal services can be called and they can be arrested for animal cruelty. I'm sure behind closed doors they do that here all the time. The cleaning of the scales when the fish is alive is a common sight in China Town. I've seen it done a few times. I was half tempted to call animal services one time. It's disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> I watched a Chinese lady clean the scales on a fish as the fish was still alive. My uncle got angry and tried to argue with the lady lmaooo
> 
> Japanese aren't much better. They deep fry their fish as the fish is breathing. They put the bottom half of the fish in the deep fryer and the top half is left out. The fish is still half alive when cooking is done.
> 
> Edit: technically in both cases, animal services can be called and they can be arrested for animal cruelty. I'm sure behind closed doors they do that here all the time. The cleaning of the scales when the fish is alive is a common sight in China Town. I've seen it done a few times. I was half tempted to call animal services one time. It's disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Esfand said:


>


Watched the first 5 secs, couldn't keep going. I'm pretty sure I've seen it before. I know I'm being a hypocrite b/c I'm a meat eater, but killing the animal humanely isn't much to ask.


----------



## Gilamard

Abii said:


> I watched a Chinese lady clean the scales on a fish as the fish was still alive. My uncle got angry and tried to argue with the lady lmaooo
> 
> Japanese aren't much better. They deep fry their fish as the fish is breathing. They put the bottom half of the fish in the deep fryer and the top half is left out. The fish is still half alive when cooking is done.
> 
> Edit: technically in both cases, animal services can be called and they can be arrested for animal cruelty. I'm sure behind closed doors they do that here all the time. The cleaning of the scales when the fish is alive is a common sight in China Town. I've seen it done a few times. I was half tempted to call animal services one time. *It's disgusting.*



Agree.
Remind me of ikizukuri: Ikizukuri - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

graphic video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> Watched the first 5 secs, couldn't keep going. I'm pretty sure I've seen it before. I know I'm being a hypocrite b/c I'm a meat eater, but killing the animal humanely isn't much to ask.



They basically deep-fry the fish while it is still alive, mofo's.... and skin the snake while still alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Something to change the mood


----------



## halupridol

@Abii banned,,,why?hashimi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

halupridol said:


> @Abii banned,,,why?hashimi?



Looks like mods made a habit of "banning abii"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Sinan said:


> Looks like mods made a habit of "banning abii"


was it because of that hashimi remark?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

tesla said:


> this movie is perfect



One of my favorites .

God is near .



Surenas said:


> Salam Aleikom brothers.



Welcome back dude .

Don't get banned again please .



Serpentine said:


> @iranigirl2 This is what you have wished for so far. lol



Yeah , Her soul mate is back .



Gilamard said:


> haha you don't have any pashm :p


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Abi means blue.
> 
> 
> In cities with large Iranian population (Vancouver, Toronto, NYC, LA etc...) you can find kale pache everywhere.
> 
> I had my first and last kale pache in Vancouver actually. Fucking disgusting.
> 
> In Vancouver we even have 2 sangakis
> Afra Bakery & Market - North Vancouver, BC | Yelp
> 
> There's LITERALLY everything you might want in Vancouver and honestly things are even cheaper than they are in Iran. From bastani akbar mashti, to faloode, noon sangak and kale pache.



awesome .

WTF ?! You're banned again 



Sinan said:


> Yeap we call it "Kelle Paça"
> 
> Though, i only know its existence. Never eaten, never saw it in anywhere.



Dude , 

Try the brain  I love that .

I know some people eat the balls as well .



xenon54 said:


> Well ok Chinese have too much strange thing in their cuisine even for their population, i mean what is the point in boiling eggs in virgin urine?



Well , There is an unwritten proverb that says , Chinese people eat everything except cars on the ground , everything except planes in the sky and everything except ships in the sea .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

S00R3NA said:


> Well , There is an unwritten proverb that says , Chinese people eat everything except cars on the ground , everything except planes in the sky and everything except ships in the sea .


So they eat trucks, choppers and submarines too  strange these chinese. 

Jk but seriously this was funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

ISIL is beheading people like a piece of cake and you can't stand watching killing animals ?!!

Guys , touch down parts to make sure everything is okay there .


----------



## Gilamard

S00R3NA said:


> awesome .
> 
> WTF ?! You're banned again
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ,
> 
> Try the brain  I love that .
> 
> I know some people eat the balls as well .
> 
> 
> 
> Well , There is an unwritten proverb that says , Chinese people eat everything except cars on the ground , everything except planes in the sky and everything except ships in the sea .



Many mods are biased against Iranians, but you know it very well

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

halupridol said:


> was it because of that hashimi remark?



I have no idea....

Damn.. you are banned too.... 

Lol, i hope that i don't get banned too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

دبیر ستاد حقوق بشر ایران: به احکام اعدام و سنگساری که صادر کرده ام افتخار میکنم-GunazTV / اخبار
دبیر ستاد حقوق بشر ایران: به احکام اعدام و سنگساری که صادر کرده ام افتخار میکنم

*گوناز تی وی :به گزارش سازمان عفو بین الملل ؛ در سال 2013 ایران بالاترین آمار اعدام در خاورمیانه را از آن خود کرد. هم چنین ایران با 369 مورد اعدام در 2013در جایگاه دوم تعداد اعدام درجهان بعد از چین قرار دارد.*


*باوجود هشدار های بین المللی مبنی بر نقض گسترده حقوق بشر در ایران؛حکومت جمهوری اسلامی ایران اتهام نقض حقوق بشر را قویا رد می‌کند و مقامات جمهوری اسلامی از اقدامات ضد انسانی خود مدافعه می نمایند.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی محمدجواد لاریجانی٬ دبیر ستاد حقوق بشر قوه قضائیه اعلام کرد جمهوری اسلامی به احکامی مانند اعدام و سنگسار در قوانین خود «افتخار» می‌کند و از اجرای این احکام هم «ناراحت» نیست.*

*وی گفته «غرب فکر می‌کند نظام قضایی ما به دلیل اینکه مبتنی بر شرع است می‌خواهیم آن را پنهان کنیم اما ما به این نظام قضایی افتخار می‌کنیم و از قصاص و حتی رجم نیز ناراحت نیستیم..»*

*لاریجانی با بیان اینکه «حقوق بشر غرب برای دفاع از مسلمین هیچ چیزی ندارد» خواستار سازماندهی ساز و کاری بین‌المللی برای دفاع از «حقوق جمعیت میلیاردی مسلمین» شده است.*

*مجازات برخی روابط جنسی در ایران براساس قوانین اسلامی سنگسار است و مقام‌های جمهوری اسلامی بار‌ها از این احکام اسلامی دفاع و به آن افتخار کرده‌اند.*






* دبیر ستاد حقوق بشر قوه قضاییه ایران قبلا نیز ادعا کرده بود:"جمهوری اسلامی ایران ستاره دموکراسی و عدالت در منطقه است."*


----------



## Mugwop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

^^very colorful armor


----------



## Surenas

MOHSENAM said:


> Welcome mate, unlucky to get banned for 6 months !
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 617



Thanks my friend and others for their support. Unfortunately you are banned now yourself.



SOHEIL said:


> Salam ... Seriously banned for 6 months !?



Yes, but time flew by very quickly. In fact, I was quite done with this forum at that time, so the ban really didn't mind me. I see many of the members are still hanging around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Surenas said:


> Thanks my friend and others for their support. Unfortunately you are banned now yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but time flew by very quickly. In fact, I was quite done with this forum at that time, so the ban really didn't mind me. I see many of the members are still hanging around.



Yeah ... Still hanging around !

For about 3 years ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

@Surenas is back, somebody save al-Hasani.


----------



## SOHEIL

INDIC said:


> @Surenas is back, somebody save al-Hasani.



What is the point of kicking cyber asses !?


----------



## INDIC

SOHEIL said:


> What is the point of kicking cyber asses !?



Soon, I am going to see many many photos of lizards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@Surenas 

Welcome back! how is life going for you?


----------



## Gilamard

@anHuman 
Please stop derailing threads. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

^^^

Freedom of speech !


----------



## Gilamard

SOHEIL said:


> ^^^
> 
> Freedom of speech !


shut up soheil, you don't even know what i'm talking about.
ISIS militants in Iraq seize Mosul and Tikrit, march towards Baghdad. | Page 168
Why is he talking about the Armenian genocide in this thread?? It's all about the conflict in Iraq, end of story 

"Freedom of speech" LOL. You are a bache hezbollahi , don't forget it soheil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Gilamard said:


> shut up soheil, you don't even know what i'm talking about.
> ISIS militants in Iraq seize Mosul and Tikrit, march towards Baghdad. | Page 168
> Why is he talking about the Armenian genocide in this thread?? It's all about the conflict in Iraq, end of story
> 
> "Freedom of speech" LOL. You are a bache hezbollahi , don't forget it soheil



You know I have sense of humor ... Age chizi goftam ke narahat shodi pozesh !

Ey kash vaghean Hezbollahi bodam !


----------



## haman10

i'm a hezbollahi , is there any prob. with that ?

hala dige hezbollahi ha badan , baghiye khoob ?

pff . gimme a break

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> i'm a hezbollahi , is there any prob. with that ?
> 
> hala dige hezbollahi ha badan , baghiye khoob ?
> 
> pff . gimme a break



Allan bache konia ro borsan !

Kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Gilamard said:


> shut up soheil, you don't even know what i'm talking about.
> ISIS militants in Iraq seize Mosul and Tikrit, march towards Baghdad. | Page 168
> Why is he talking about the Armenian genocide in this thread?? It's all about the conflict in Iraq, end of story
> 
> "Freedom of speech" LOL. You are a bache hezbollahi , don't forget it soheil



Meehh.. i'm used to his rantings in every thread... Turkey supporting ISIS, Turkey is evil, Turkey is best friends with Israel, Turks are monsters.... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To anyone who reads this posts.. if you want a serious discussion about these topics, i can open a thread and we can debate to our heart's content.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

haman10 said:


> i'm a hezbollahi , is there any prob. with that ?
> 
> hala dige hezbollahi ha badan , baghiye khoob ?
> 
> pff . gimme a break



cool, but at least don't talk about freedom of speech when you are one of them . 
I appreciate you haman so let's leave it here, my post was for our horny friend Soheil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spiderkiller

جدیدا نه تنها دنیا بلکه مردمش حتی توی دنیای مجازی هم خیلی عوض شدن.عجـــب

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Gilamard said:


> cool, but at least don't talk about freedom of speech when you are one of them .
> I appreciate you haman so let's leave it here, my post was for our horny friend Soheil



Dost dari haji !?


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine 

Az reshtat razi hasti?bazar karesh chetore?raste ke migan nazdike be mekanik?
Ino migam akhe mitunam mohandesiye mavade amir kabir qabul misham.


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> IS using Persian Gulf that painful for Azeris and Turks in this forum ?!!



As always, we don't take part in Iranian vs Arab rivalry...

We just call it "Basra Körfezi" "Basra Gulf"
Basra Körfezi - Vikipedi

We name Gulfs with it's most developed city...... like,
İzmir Körfezi - Vikipedi
Antalya Körfezi - Vikipedi
İskenderun Körfezi - Vikipedi
Mersin Körfezi - Vikipedi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> As always, we don't take part in Iranian vs Arab rivalry...
> 
> We Just call it "Basra Körfezi" "Basra Gulf"
> 
> Basra Körfezi - Vikipedi



Dude ,Even Arabs called it Persian Gulf 20 years ago .







This conversation has no value for historians as they look for evidences and sources than politics .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> Dude ,*Even Arabs called it Persian Gulf 20 years ago* .



LOLLLLLLLLLLLL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> Dude ,Even Arabs called it Persian Gulf 20 years ago .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This conversation has no value for historians as they look for evidences and sources than politics .



Mate, even Turkish viki says, Gulf's name was historically Persian Gulf..... no one is denying that. But we call it "Basra Gulf" that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Mate, even Turkish viki says, Gulf's name was historically Persian Gulf..... no one is denying that.



Dude , Some people do 



> But we call it "Basra Gulf" that's it.



I give up dude , Call it whatever you like

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> Dude , Some people do
> I give up dude , Call it whatever you like





Yeah, i mean... what's the fuss about naming a part of the sea ?

You call it Persian, Arabs can call it Arabian....Chinese can call it Chinese Gulf... it's historicaly called Persian Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Az reshtat razi hasti?bazar karesh chetore?raste ke migan nazdike be mekanik?
> Ino migam akhe mitunam mohandesiye mavade amir kabir qabul misham.



are man ke razi hastam, harchand khodam be dalaieli ontor ke baiad talash nakardam tuie karshenasi.

bebin reshteie mavad kheili kheili vasie, yani harkodum az shakhe hash khodeshun mitunan ye reshteie mojazza bashan. az nazarae mogheiate kari, agar karet ro balad bashi shak nakon na tanha lang nemimuni, ke sarian mituni pooldar ham beshi.

reshteie mavad ye reshteie madar hast, yani taghriban dar tamame sanaie ye mohandese mavad lazem hast. tuie kheili az sanaie ham marze danesh hast. masalan farz kon hamin motore havapeima. yeki az chalesh haie aslie sakhte motore jet tuie iran sakhte tak crystal hast baraie turbine haie jet. vagarna tuie bakhshe mechanic ya masalan electronic moshekele chandani nist. harchand akhiran tunestan tuie azmaieshgah tak crystal ro besazan. kolli mesale dg hast ke mishe goft har sanaati be noiee be mavad vabaste hast. be nazare shakhsie man, mavad az kheili az reshteha mesle hava faza, omran ya fizik gostarde tar hast va be gheir az matalebe takhasosie khode reshte, az kheili az reshtehaie dg ham matlab dare.

az babate nazdiki be mechanic, are nazdike 10 vahede moshabehe mechanic, masalan moghavemat masaleh, ghaleb sazi va ... hast tush.

kolli bekham begam az kheili reshteha tuie mavad matlab hast, vali shabihe hichkodumeshun nist kollan.

ye nokteie dg inke az nazare sanaie hi-tech mavad potansiele besiar besiar ziadi dare, bishtar az kheili az reshteha, chon ba mavad, anasor va sharaiete kari mokhtalef, mishe taghriban tedade bi nahaiati az anvae mavad ro sakht ke momkene khavase baziashun alan baraie ma gheire ghabele tasavor bashe. geraieshhaie mokhtalefe mavad, mesle shenasaee, ceramic, khordegi va rikhte gari va hamchenin composite ha har kodumeshun ye donyaye joda daran ba kolli potansiel haie pishraft.

ina ke migam be ghasde tarif az reshteie khodam nist asan. age mituni ba mavadi haie dg ham sohbat kon asan, tahghighe bishtar bokon dar in zamine.

mesle har reshteie digei mavad ham moshkelate khodesh ro dare, masalan nabude barkhi emkanate azmaieshgahie khas, adame dastresi be bazi mavade pishrafte va ..., vali khob kheili sharaiet bad nist.

agar daneshgah Tehran ghabul mishi be nazare man onja boro, mavadesh az amirkabir behtar hast va emkanatesh az sharif bishtar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine 

Serpi jan, damet garm! Vaghean sharmande kardi man ro.akhe man chejuri ino jobran konam?

Kodum gerayesh marbut be tolide aliyaj ha mishe?sanati?doroste?

Baade mekanike emam, mundam bargh ya computere emam ro bezanam ya mavade amir kabir (tehran ro be ehtemale 70 darsad qabul nemisham) ro.rastesh ro bekhaid man qablan aslan fekresh ro nemikardam ke konkuram injur beshe va motmaen budam havafaza ya mekanike daneshgah haye tehran ro hatman qabul misham vali alan ke badjur daghune vaz'aam.

Alan be ehtemale 60 ta 70 dar sad mekanike emam qabul misham.vali be onvane gozine baadi beyne bargh, computer va mavad mundam va hamashun gozine haye jadidi mahsub mishan.


----------



## EagleEyes

rmi5 said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLL


 
I am getting reports that you are trolling Iranians, whats up with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

WebMaster said:


> I am getting reports that you are trolling Iranians, whats up with that.


Hi Webby,
Actually, that's the reverse. yesterday, one of them insulted my family in ME section, and I reported one of them. Rest of them also thanked those shameless insults, and started to troll me. Now, they are trying to retaliate. Anyway, I am trying not to answer them back anymore after some of my friends like Sinan, flamer, and kaan asked me not to answer them back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

WebMaster said:


> I am getting reports that you are trolling Iranians, whats up with that.


This user uses an avatar which contains separatism.I think that violates PDF's rule as well.

BTW, the funny point is that this guy can not even speak azari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Sinan @Serpentine 

@SOHEIL : who is fat now beyatch  
i posted my pic but i removed it as i feared mujahidin khalgh terrorists  but now i think it sounds stupid so i figured WTH 

they can't do anything with a covered face  

JK .

@Hazzy997 , i think i owe u this too cause u showed me ur pic 



WebMaster said:


> I am getting reports that you are trolling Iranians, whats up with that.


we are just tired of his insults and trollings and rants 

he/she can stop posting in iranian forum if he feels he is the one being trolled .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sabalan

*ايراني ها هرجا بروند با هم دعوا مي كنند*
*برعكس با خارجي ها هم زود صميمي مي شوند*
*در خون آنها هست اين*


----------



## New

Some time I wonder whether people are just joking here or they are talking hell serious,
For those who expect to see a real RQ-170 in the skies, made in Iran, I have some serious questions that require deep thinking:
If Iran, and Iranians in general, are capable reverse engineering a decent copy of this RQ-170 out of a solely acquired version, Why don't they start reverse engineering,
1) An apple iPhone?
2) A Sony LED TV?(Costed me millions to buy one)
3) A General Electric side by side? (Cost me 12 millions to buy one)
4) A Bugatti Veyron?
5) A Samsung Galaxy Note Pro?
.....
Definitely, accessing to the large number of these technologies (to work on in order to do a reverse engineer) are much much much more easier, the level of technology involved is much much much more lower and more reachable, and the benefits (I mean financially, politically, strategically, ....) are much much much bigger.
I know there are some brains here that would jump promptly into Noah ship, and how people with no faith didn't believe him or what so ever, but guys just think for a while, for the sake of those red bloods spilled to the every corner of this sacred land, just think. Your lives are gonna end in less than 40, 50 or ... years, and what you have achieved is nothing but, parroting the nonsense of some crazy, retard, benighted and mugger minds like, koochekzade, rasaee, bazrpash and, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .................................................................................................................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Some time I wonder whether people are just joking here or they are talking hell serious,
> For those who expect to see a real RQ-170 in the skies, made in Iran, I have some serious questions that require deep thinking:
> If Iran, and Iranians in general, are capable reverse engineering a decent copy of this RQ-170 out of a solely acquired version, Why don't they start reverse engineering,
> 1) An apple iPhone?
> 2) A Sony LED TV?(costed me millions to by one)
> 3) A General Electric side by side? (Cost me 12 millions to by one)
> 4) A Bugatti Veyron?
> 5) A Samsung Galaxy Note Pro?
> .....
> Definitely, accessing to the large number of these technologies (to work on in order to do a reverse engineer) are much much much more easier, the level of technology involved is much much much more lower and more reachable, and the benefits (I mean financially, politically, strategically, ....) are much much much bigger.
> I know there are some brains here that would jump promptly into Noah ship, and how people with no faith didn't believe him or what so ever, but guys just think for a while, for the sake of those red bloods spilled to the every corner this sacred land, just think. Your lives are gonna end in less than 40, 50 or ... years, and what you have achieved is nothing but, parroting the nonsense of some crazy, retard, benighted and mugger minds like, koochekzade, rasaee, bazrpash, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .................................................................................................................................................................


so here is the deal :
u think these techs that u mentioned are not as easy as a pumpkin for iran to reach ?

firstly , iran produces LED , LCD , Side by side and mobile phones (not talking abt glx - its made by JV with china)

secondly , its a question of quantity not technology . iran CANNOT compete with foreign brands .

these techs are extremely expensive and iranian industry cannot keep up with the prices that is offered by companies like samsung for ex.

even if the succeed in producing a very good mobile phone (as good as apple 5s ) they cannot sell it as cheap as apple company does .

EVEN , i repeat even if they do that too , which they can't , ppl will always select the more renown brand .

thats why we cannot step in this area , unless we have a very strong national plan for it .

====================

take ISIRAN company for example  they produce cams with 900-1200 megapixel definition for ISA .

do u really think manufacturing a 12 MP cam for smartphones is a hard task for them ? 

as u can see , its a question of quantity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sabalan

@kollang


kollang said:


> This user uses an avatar which contains separatism


Maybe Iranian Separatists have their own reasons to seek the separation of Iran. they have rights witch should be identified clearly with Iranian Government and other races living in Iran. i see their papers and protest on the web. they need the right to learn in their native mother tongue they need to be noticed by their need as they mention about the URMIA Lake. most of Iranian Persian ethnicity are racist against other races like Turks,Arabs,Kurd, and Lor people and make jokes and do not let them step to the critical rules in government. Its Obvious. and there are obvious injustice in public investment among iranian Provinces.
Persian are day dreaming about their exaggerated history. and are proud of a fake Persian Empire witch never has existed on the planet. there is a huge and really a heavy propaganda insisting on the Persian Empire Only Proving it By Persepolis fake palace witch has never been completed.
and the joke is that they are concealing the real Empire By iranian GizilBash Safavid Turks and Seljuk Empire Beside The Ottoman Empire. witch are not 2500 years ago but 100 years to 400 and 800 years ago.
there are many facts that Iranians can't afford to believe them.
so we are accustomed to let them think and be proud of a fake history.
to mention the fake phrase i reference you to one of the recent papers among most of the truth seeking historians.:
Link:

tabnak.ir/fa/news/166389

Of course i agree that non of these reasons can justify the Separatism.
The same situations stands for Kurds in Turkey and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> so here is the deal :
> u think these techs that u mentioned are not as easy as a pumpkin for iran to reach ?
> firstly , iran produces LED , LCD , Side by side and mobile phones (not talking abt glx - its made by JV with china)
> secondly , its a question of quantity not technology . iran CANNOT compete with foreign brands .
> these techs are extremely expensive and iranian industry cannot keep up with the prices that is offered by companies like samsung for ex.
> even if the succeed in producing a very good mobile phone (as good as apple 5s ) they cannot sell it as cheap as apple company does .
> EVEN , i repeat even if they do that too , which they can't , ppl will always select the more renown brand .
> thats why we cannot step in this area , unless we have a very strong national plan for it .
> ====================
> take ISIRAN company for example they produce cams with 900-1200 megapixel definition for ISA .
> do u really think manufacturing a 12 MP cam for smartphones is a hard task for them ?
> as u can see , its a question of quantity


Thanks dude, 
However I must admit, that's the kinda answer I didn't want to see.
And also none of those answers neither convince me nor they were the answer to my questions.
But thanks for the thorough reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> @Sinan @Serpentine
> 
> @SOHEIL : who is fat now beyatch
> i posted my pic but i removed it as i feared mujahidin khalgh terrorists  but now i think it sounds stupid so i figured WTH
> 
> they can't do anything with a covered face
> 
> JK .
> 
> @Hazzy997 , i think i owe u this too cause u showed me ur pic
> 
> we are just tired of his insults and trollings and rants
> 
> he/she can stop posting in iranian forum if he feels he is the one being trolled .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sabalan

@New
Iran has already copied a reverse engineered F5 - tiger in the Saeqe project. and one of their complete squadrans are active in Shahid Fakouri Airbase Tabriz north west of Iran. its means they can reverse engineer. and other issue is that we can maintain that why they have not ever reverse engineered a copy of Mig29 Fulcrum they have for years or about F-14 tomcat they had for decades.














Iran Claiming To reverse Engineer Sentinel is a tricky way to remind the US armed forces the capturing of it. it's a kinda cool propaganda against them. i maintain its a wise decision.

about Smartphones i have to mention that the us is the only supplier of advanced processing units like CPUs ARMs and many other Integrated Electronic Circuits.
you know, i think reverse engineering of a simple CPU more times difficult than a UAV fuselage and mechanical instruments.
anyway many of the smartphone devices like GPS navigation sys and integrated circuits applied are somehow the same for a UAV. a comprehensive reverse engineering of a RQ-170 somehow means the same as for a smartphone.
Tha'ts Why i'm seriously doubted about full reverse engineering of a RQ-170. but undoubtedly its a huge Gift from U.S.A Air Force to Iran witch they can earn much experience and advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sabalan said:


> @New
> Iran has already copied a reverse engineered F5 - tiger in the Saeqe project. and one of their complete squadrans are active in Shahid Fakouri Airbase Tabriz north west of Iran. its means they can reverse engineer. and other issue is that we can maintain that why they have not ever reverse engineered a copy of Mig29 Fulcrum they have for years or about F-14 tomcat they had for decades.



Because we are working on our own designs ... what is the point of revers engineering an old soviet or american design !?

Saegheh done for study ... nothing more !


----------



## Sabalan

@SOHEIL
Mig-29 is not old, you see it again as project called MIG-35, and F-14 is the same with F-15. at least they can carry Phoenix missile, Be sure if Iran could manufacture their main sub systems and systems they would do it and they will do it when ever they can.
iran is even seeking to buy new Mig-29 from Russia.
F-14 easily can change to be a 4thg generation fighter and Mig-29 already is a 4th gen. then as i talk to iranian fighters they are eager for the new ones of the same f-14 and mig29.
saege has not done for study
i have been under HESA Design Bureau team. and i know they are working to make it more Affordable and to enhance it.
the SAMT turbine Engine industries Manufacturing in Tehran is Responsible to deliver their engines.


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Thanks dude,
> However I must admit, that's the kinda answer I didn't want to see.
> And also none of those answers neither convince me nor they were the answer to my questions.
> But thanks for the thorough reply.


dude , why are u so polite ? 

u and @mohsen are two of the most polite persons i've ever seen in PDF .



i dont like it  



Sabalan said:


> @SOHEIL
> Mig-29 is not old, you see it again as project called MIG-35, and F-14 is the same with F-15. at least they can carry Phoenix missile, Be sure if Iran could manufacture their main sub systems and systems they would do it and they will do it when ever they can.
> iran is even seeking to buy new Mig-29 from Russia.
> F-14 easily can change to be a 4thg generation fighter and Mig-29 already is a 4th gen. then as i talk to iranian fighters they are eager for the new ones of the same f-14 and mig29.
> saege has not done for study
> i have been under HESA Design Bureau team. and i know they are working to make it more Affordable and to enhance it.
> the SAMT turbine Engine industries Manufacturing in Tehran is Responsible to deliver their engines.


can i ask whats ur nationality ?

u have israeli flag as ur country and occupied palestine as ur location meanwhile u have a "YA ALI (a.s) " as ur avatar :O

wazzup ? 



New said:


> However I must admit, that's the kinda answer I didn't want to see.
> And also none of those answers neither convince me nor they were the answer to my questions.
> But thanks for the thorough reply.


anyway , which part of my reply do u think was un-satisfactory ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sabalan said:


> Mig-29 is not old, you see it again as project called MIG-35



Is it comparable with F-35 !?



Sabalan said:


> iran is even seeking to buy new Mig-29 from Russia.



Source !?



Sabalan said:


> F-14 easily can change to be a 4thg generation fighter



F-14 is not economic !

Hey mate ... relying on foreign military products banned by Iran's leader after S-300 story ...

we are testing a brand new jet engine ... we will see iranian fighters after engine tests !


----------



## Sabalan

@haman10 
where i can change those flags from?
i cant find some where in Account/Personal Detailes to delete them off


----------



## haman10

Sabalan said:


> F-14 easily can change to be a 4thg generation fighter


please refrain from posting iran military-related comments as u clearly lack the basic knowledge that F-14 is a 4.5th gen fighter jet .

Jet fighter generations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Sabalan said:


> @haman10
> where i can change those flags from?
> i cant find some where in Account/Personal Detailes to delete them off


u should ask the forum owners to change them for u .

nagofti kojaee hasti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> dude , why are u so polite ?
> 
> u and @mohsen are two of the most polite persons i've ever seen in PDF .
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> I understand why Farsi people hate Jews and Arabs, but why hate Turks? Because Turks are better than Farsi in every field? Because we have continious history? Because we have better food and better looking people? I don't understand. There is no reason they should hate anybody.


@Serpentine 
troll alert . please issue thread bans my friend  this thread becomes really nasty sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

atatwolf said:


> I understand why Farsi people hate Jews and Arabs, but why hate Turks? Because Turks are better than Farsi in every field? Because we have continious history? Because we have better food and better looking people? I don't understand. There is no reason they should hate anybody.



We don't hate you ... because you don't have any of them !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>


azizam mano to moadab nistim dige dadash ghorboonet 

the "F" word az dahanemoon nemiofte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine
> troll alert . please issue thread bans my friend  this thread becomes really nasty sometimes


It was serious question. My (Ethnic) German friends went to Iran and they experienced the same thing. Why do you hate Turks in general? It is one sided anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> azizam mano to moadab nistim dige dadash ghorboonet
> 
> the "F" word az dahanemoon nemiofte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> dude , why are u so polite ?
> 
> u and @mohsen are two of the most polite persons i've ever seen in PDF .
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like it
> 
> 
> can i ask whats ur nationality ?
> 
> u have israeli flag as ur country and occupied palestine as ur location meanwhile u have a "YA ALI (a.s) " as ur avatar :O
> 
> wazzup ?
> 
> 
> anyway , which part of my reply do u think was un-satisfactory ?


haha in kariye ke az daste ma bar miad 

BTW, every and each part.
Do you believe an Iranian made Smart Phone would be more crap and dangerous than the Iranian made (Called) vehicles (Pride, ..... ), so why don't the Iranians seal the borders and impose heavy tolls on the imported Smart Phones, to make it for the indigenous made products reasonable economically, I don't think satisfying the same people whom have accepted such a system in the automobile industry would be very hard.
The problem is, the fact that we are all subjected to heavy propaganda bombardment, and the fact that we are not allowed to think freely, I don't know if you have ever had the chance to dismantle a simple mobile phone (Not even smart phones), and if you had, you could see an ocean of technology there, that not even in Iran, Middle east but even in 99% of the world you can't find any industry capable to reverse engineer it.
Dude, I am not a buddy lost in the hegemony of the west, not culturally not technologically not ..., I am just totally aware of our current capabilities and abilities, and you know what that kinda awareness makes me to be? The kinda man that even if he saw the Iranian RQ-170 flying in the skies he would question all the aspects even his vision abilities before trusting that.
Dude, you know where is the problem with some of us? We always think there is a secret center that is currently working and developing high tech and ultimate Gen systems, somewhere that we don't know, and I must say that's the result of a black propaganda too, high tech comes from the academic centers and the universities and I am pretty sure there are people here from the best and first rank Iranian universities (@me  @Serpentine @rmi5 , ...... ) who can enlighten us on the level of technology we are involved in our academic centers.
Dudes all I want for you guys is just to calm down and make your short period of lifespan an all side propaganda free one.
Sincerely yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> haha in kariye ke az daste ma bar miad
> 
> BTW, every and each part.
> Do you believe an Iranian made Smart Phone would be more crap and dangerous than the Iranian made (Called) vehicles (Pride, ..... ), so why don't the Iranians seal the borders and impose heavy tolls on the imported Smart Phones, to make it for the indigenous made products reasonable economically, I don't think satisfying the same people whom have accepted such a system in the automobile industry would be very hard.
> The problem is, the fact that we are all subjected to heavy propaganda bombardment, and the fact that we are not allowed to think freely, I don't know if you have ever had the chance to dismantle a simple mobile phone (Not even smart phones), and if you had, you could see an ocean of technology there, that not even in Iran, Middle east but even in 99% of the world you can't find any industry capable to reverse engineer it.
> Dude, I am not a buddy lost in the hegemony of the west, not culturally not technologically not ..., I am just totally aware of our current capabilities and abilities, and you know what that kinda awareness makes me to be? The kinda man that even if he saw the Iranian RQ-170 flying in the skies he would question all the aspects even his vision abilities before trusting that.
> Dude, you know where is the problem with some of us? We always think there is a secret center that is currently working and developing high tech and ultimate Gen systems, somewhere that we don't know, and I must say that's the result of a black propaganda too, high tech comes from the academic centers and the universities and I am pretty sure there are people here from the best of and first rank Iranian universities here (@me  @Serpentine @rmi5 , ...... ) who can enlighten us on the level of technology we are involved in our academic centers.
> Dudes all I want for you guys is just to calm down and make your short period of lifespan an all side propaganda free one.
> Sincerely yours



How can we allow peoples like rmi5 ( a separatist ) to our sensitive places !?

Have you ever been in shahed aviation industries !?

Or IRGC R&D centers !?



New said:


> I am just totally aware of our current capabilities and abilities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Sincerely yours




why did u mention a troll ?  want to start another flame war ? 

anyway , getting back to business , age vaghean fekr mikoni ke tamami een chiza propaganda hast va ma ghargh propaganda shodim , at least u should admit that iran is the most powerful country in the propaganda category   

so u r saying that 99% of countries cant produce an smart phone ? maybe u r right . but iran is among the 1 percent which can 

بچه زرنگ - مدیر عامل صاایران از تست اولیه جدیدترین رادار ایرانی با برد چندهزار کیلومتر خبر داد

ایران امسال 7 ماهواره پرتاب می کند

azizam , ouna dorooghan , hava faza chi ? mage natigasho ba cheshm haye khodemoon nemibinim ?

space tech is not high enough ? what abt nanotech ? bio tech ?

these are just a hint of whats going on and is not propaganda . only a handful of countries have that (space) tech .

and 4 of them actually reached the tech instead of buying it 

i have to study for now , asr javab kamel tar midam 

catch u later bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sabalan

@SOHEIL


> Is it comparable with F-35 !?


Mig35 is a 4++ gen fighter, in a dog fight surely it can destroy a f-35, f-22, but non of these F35 and F22 are not designed to accomplish a close air fight.
and for Iran we they have long road to f35, the mig35 is quite a satisfactory.

source for iran seeking mig29 and net is full of source. just sample i remember from new york times and airliner

nytimes*com //1997//11//05//world//us-is-buying-mig-s-to-stop-iran-deal.html
airliners*net //aviation-forums/military//read.main/67907/
[fix the links yourself i cant post links]

F-14 is not economic because of its Wing pivot. why they do not build a sample with a fixed wing or why they do not build its engine instead of Rq-170.


----------



## New

atatwolf said:


> I understand why Farsi people hate Jews and Arabs, but why hate Turks? Because Turks are better than Farsi in every field? Because we have continious history? Because we have better food and better looking people? I don't understand. There is no reason they should hate anybody.


The reason might be such delusions.
But, Farsi people (Or Persians) don't hate Turks at all.
Why on earth should an Iranian hate an Iranian?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sabalan

not a delusion. an experienced fact for every Turk livin in iran

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sabalan said:


> not a delusion. an experienced fact for every Turk livin in iran










New said:


> The reason might be such delusions.
> But, Farsi people (Or Persians) don't hate Turks at all.
> Why on earth should an Iranian hate an Iranian?



Because Azari =/= Turk !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

SOHEIL said:


> Because Azari =/= Turk !


Ask Azeri Turks on this forum if that equation is true or not.



Sabalan said:


> not a delusion. an experienced fact for every Turk livin in iran


It is sad but true. Unfortunately Iran will pay the price though. They shouldn't hate people because they are not Farsi.



New said:


> The reason might be such delusions.
> But, Farsi people (Or Persians) don't hate Turks at all.
> Why on earth should an Iranian hate an Iranian?


So they hate non-Farsi because they are not one of them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> How can we allow peoples like rmi5 ( a separatist ) to our sensitive places !?
> Have you ever been in shahed aviation industries !?
> Or IRGC R&D centers !?


Don't mark and name people, you Daeshi .... 

BTW, bashe ghaboul rmi5 ro rah nemidan, mani ke az daneshkade fanni doctoraye bargh gereftam va daghighan az sathe elmi daneshkade fanni, polytechnic, va sharif khabar daram ettelaee nadaram. ina ro velesh, shoma az koja ettela dari? chetor momkene inghad bi saro samoon bashe ke to ettelae dashte bashi va asatid daneshgahe tehran va sharif ettelaee nadashte bashen?
akhe mage toooye elme control tooye iran va khavare miane kasi balatar az Dr. Caro Lucas faghid dashtim? ya tooye mokhaberat az faraji dana ya shah abadi tooye iran balatar darim?
akhe oona khabar nadashtan va to khabar dari?
pesaram behet migan khoda kojast? migi khoda ro nemishe did amma az neshoone hash mishe shenakhtesh, hala az vazeyate iran khabar nadari hadeaghal az neshoonehash, beshnasesh.


----------



## F117

There is a difference between real Turkics (who are Mongoloid like Kyrgiz and Kazakhs) and Turkified people like Azeris and Anatolians.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sabalan said:


> why they do not build a sample with a fixed wing or why they do not build its engine instead of Rq-170.



F-14A runnig on turbojet engines ...


----------



## New

atatwolf said:


> So they hate non-Farsi because they are not one of them?


Don't waste your money for an IQ test dude, 
Your IQ < 63
How on fu..ing earth "Not hating somebody because he is an Iranian" equals "Hating somebody because he is a non-Iranian"
I guess I made it too far for your brain to handle, excuse me, but that's the lowest level I could manage to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## B+ Dracula

atatwolf said:


> I understand why Farsi people hate Jews and Arabs, but why hate Turks? Because Turks are better than Farsi in every field? Because we have continious history? Because we have better food and better looking people? I don't understand. There is no reason they should hate anybody.


EVERYONE IS LION IN ITS OWN TERRITORY.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> Don't mark and name people, you Daeshi ....
> 
> BTW, bashe ghaboul rmi5 ro rah nemidan, mani ke az daneshkade fanni doctoraye bargh gereftam va daghighan az sathe elmi daneshkade fanni, polytechnic, va sharif khabar daram ettelaee nadaram. ina ro velesh, shoma az koja ettela dari? chetor momkene inghad bi saro samoon bashe ke to ettelae dashte bashi va asatid daneshgahe tehran va sharif ettelaee nadashte bashen?
> akhe mage toooye elme control tooye iran va khavare miane kasi balatar az Dr. Caro Lucas faghid dashtim? ya tooye mokhaberat az faraji dana ya shah abadi tooye iran balatar darim?
> akhe oona khabar nadashtan va to khabar dari?
> pesaram behet migan khoda kojast? migi khoda ro nemishe did amma az neshoone hash mishe shenakhtesh, hala az vazeyate iran khabar nadari hadeaghal az neshoonehash, beshnasesh.



مگه قبل از انفجار ملارد شما می دونستید تهرانی مقدم کی هست !؟

می دونید محاسبات موتور سوخت جامد موشک سجیل و **** و ******** رو یک جوون انجام داده بود که سوادش از تمام استادای دانشگاه شریف و تهران و غیره بالاتره !؟

البته بود

خدا رحمتش کنه

خود شما ... مهندس برق ... اقای دکتر

حاضر هستی وارد این کار بشی !؟

کاری که براش باید فداکاری کنی

چون نمی تونی از کشور خارج بشی و داخل کشور هم باید مراقب باشی اسرائیلی ها یا آمریکایی ها دخلت رو نیارن

به ادعا که نیست ... خیلی ها ادعا دارن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> This user uses an avatar which contains separatism.I think that violates PDF's rule as well.
> 
> BTW, the funny point is that this guy can not even speak azari.



First, Separatism is not against PDF rules.
Second, One of my dear friends talked with Webby and explained to him about how you trolls made a new account to solely insult and troll me, and Webby asked not to answer you trolls back. So, I would refrain to continue answering you trolls as Webby and my friends requested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@WebMaster
who created a new account to troll a troll ?

can u care to explain WTH is up with this victimization of this troll up here ?

this is just ridiculous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @WebMaster
> who created a new account to troll a troll ?
> 
> can u care to explain WTH is up with this victimization of this troll up here ?
> 
> this is just ridiculous



The new false-flagger troll account is @Iranwillrise
I don't know which one of you made this new trolling account this time, but I will report him to Webby as soon as I find out.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> The new false-flagger troll account is @Iranwillrise
> I don't know which one of you made this new trolling account this time, but I will report him to Webby as soon as I find out.


no one is pathetic enough to create an account to troll someone like u .

i dont know that guy and i dont care who the heck he is , one thing for sure , he didnt create his thread to troll someone like u 

stop quoting me ASAP .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

A good post. I have been studying/researching in both universities of USA and Iran, and visited some of the most important high tech factories of Iran. I clearly see the differences. What is taught in Iran universities, are ancient technologies of west that are documented in conferences then journals, then taught, and studied in USA, then published as books, and after some decades, it reaches to Iran, and if someone finds those books, will read them and teach them to others in Iran. For example, the research that I am currently doing, is planned by a famous US company to gradually replace some of their currently used techs in 2020/2022. then consider that more details and books about this new field, would be probably available in 5-10 years after introducing this new technology. Then it takes some years to publish more books and finally some one from Iran would read it and ... Maybe this tech reaches to Iran in 2040 or so. 
So, you can see how much gap there is between USA and Iran.
About smart phones and other complex electronics stuff, you have replied to a person that does not know shit about most basics of engineering, let alone knowing about the top notch state of the art electronics. Nowadays, Electronics is so much advanced and some of the used techs are so advanced that reverse engineering of such things are almost impossible. The primitive technology of 60s-70s is so much different from the state of the art technology, than they can be called two completely separate worlds.
BTW, to burst the delusion bubble of these morons, Iran is even importing elctronic and other parts for producing bulbs. Iran has no working or useful electronic fabrication facility in industrial scale and her fabrication facilities are for 3 decades ago technology which are jokes. They send all of their designs to Taiwan and China for fabrication. As a summary, Iran has not the enough up to date engineers, technology, research labs, industrial facilities, money, and not even a big enough market to make it economical to produce and design novel electronics devices.
What they always do, is importing from China and doing montage in factories and call it as indigenous products. That's really a joke. 
in entire ME, only Turkey, and specially Israel have some abilities that can match to the state of the art technology. Israel has amazing electronics technology. for example, The Intel branch in Israel, has done some great progresses in electronics technology. Israelis were even the ones who designed some of the CPUs for the first time. KSA is also investing a lot of money and progressing very rapidly. A few months ago, they offered a job to one of my relatives, and the salary and compensations, ... were about 3 times of what it is in USA. She finally did not accepted the job, because KSA has some crazy laws about women, but, many other talented engineers from US and EU would not hesitate and would take such jobs.



New said:


> haha in kariye ke az daste ma bar miad
> 
> BTW, every and each part.
> Do you believe an Iranian made Smart Phone would be more crap and dangerous than the Iranian made (Called) vehicles (Pride, ..... ), so why don't the Iranians seal the borders and impose heavy tolls on the imported Smart Phones, to make it for the indigenous made products reasonable economically, I don't think satisfying the same people whom have accepted such a system in the automobile industry would be very hard.
> The problem is, the fact that we are all subjected to heavy propaganda bombardment, and the fact that we are not allowed to think freely, I don't know if you have ever had the chance to dismantle a simple mobile phone (Not even smart phones), and if you had, you could see an ocean of technology there, that not even in Iran, Middle east but even in 99% of the world you can't find any industry capable to reverse engineer it.
> Dude, I am not a buddy lost in the hegemony of the west, not culturally not technologically not ..., I am just totally aware of our current capabilities and abilities, and you know what that kinda awareness makes me to be? The kinda man that even if he saw the Iranian RQ-170 flying in the skies he would question all the aspects even his vision abilities before trusting that.
> Dude, you know where is the problem with some of us? We always think there is a secret center that is currently working and developing high tech and ultimate Gen systems, somewhere that we don't know, and I must say that's the result of a black propaganda too, high tech comes from the academic centers and the universities and I am pretty sure there are people here from the best and first rank Iranian universities (@me  @Serpentine @rmi5 , ...... ) who can enlighten us on the level of technology we are involved in our academic centers.
> Dudes all I want for you guys is just to calm down and make your short period of lifespan an all side propaganda free one.
> Sincerely yours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Don't waste your money for an IQ test dude,
> Your IQ < 63
> How on fu..ing earth "Not hating somebody because he is an Iranian" equals "Hating somebody because he is a non-Iranian"
> I guess I made it too far for your brain to handle, excuse me, but that's the lowest level I could manage to be.


Don't insult my friend. He is a really good person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> First, Separatism is not against PDF rules.
> Second, One of my dear friends talked with Webby and explained to him about how you trolls made a new account to solely insult and troll me, and Webby asked not to answer you trolls back. So, I would refrain to continue answering you trolls as Webby and my friends requested.


You violated PDF's rule in your last reply too.You called me a troll while I have never replied to your racist posts for several months and this is you replying to me all the time.

Secondly you can rarely find any post that contains racist words against our azari people while you always use words such as "farsi" or "backward" to describe the Iranian people which is very offensive and this is obviously considered as an act of violence according to PDF.

By the way,you aren't an azari yourself as I said before.so basically you must be working for MOSSAD or CIA or you have some mental problem maybe.

Anyway, your comments also violates Iranian cyber police's rule too.so you will be reported as soon as I am done with "entekhabe reshte".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys , 

Is there an online IQ test ?

I was an intelligent kid before but I haven't checked that for years .

When I was at high school I took Rivan test and got the highest mark there which shocked everyone as I was the weakest student in that class and had the lowest marks .

Please let me now if there is any online test or if I can do that somewhere .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> You violated PDF's rule in your last reply too.You called me a troll while I have never replied to your racist posts for several months and this is you replying to me all the time.
> 
> Secondly you can rarely find any post that contains racist words against our azari people while you always use words such as "farsi" or "backward" to describe the Iranian people which is very offensive and this is obviously considered as an act of violence according to PDF.
> 
> By the way,you aren't an azari yourself as I said before.so basically you must be working for MOSSAD or CIA or you have some mental problem maybe.
> 
> Anyway, your comments also violates Iranian cyber police's rule too.so you will be reported as soon as I am done with "entekhabe reshte".



@Sinan Read their posts, buddy 

@kollang,
No, I work for aliens from Mars, they want to attack earth, and need the intelligence from Iranian Chill Thread.
BTW, about reporting to police, don't waste your time, since I have been surely reported for many times before  and I know that it is for many years, that they already check whole PDF, save backups from posts, and specially Iran section and even this very thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Anyway, your comments also violates Iranian cyber police's rule too.so you will be reported as soon as I am done with "entekhabe reshte".


bro , he is just a troll 

forget abt the guy , he cries for attention 

put him/her on your ignore list



S00R3NA said:


> When I was at high school I took Rivan test and got the highest mark there which shocked everyone as I was the weakest student in that class and had the lowest marks .


IQ has little to do with school performance .

those ppl were shocked cause they were dumb 

@Serpentine , thread clean up pls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@rmi5

I will personally check it out.I will make sure criminals like you are not left unpunished.

@haman10 
Nabayad az injur masael sade gozasht.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bro , he is just a troll
> 
> forget abt the guy , he cries for attention
> 
> put him/her on your ignore list
> 
> 
> IQ has little to do with school performance .
> 
> those ppl were shocked cause they were dumb
> 
> @Serpentine , thread clean up pls



Why? because you don't want others to know about true face of your regime and some Iranian members of this forum? 
Don't worry, every one already know what is the true face of you guys 



kollang said:


> @rmi5
> 
> I will personally check it out.I will make sure criminals like you are not left unpunished.
> 
> @haman10
> Nabayad az injur masael sade gozasht.


Criminals are the ones who destroyed that country, and also criminals are their supporters, who are also responsible for every mess that is created there.


----------



## kollang

^^^
This is not about supporting the regime.You are supporting separation and this is supposed to be a threat to our national security.here, there are some people that know how to deal with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

Nice picture and place ha ha!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Oops , My IQ is 124 according to this test 

تست هوش ریون برای بزرگسالان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

I am using ignore option & it's like heaven !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> Oops , My IQ is 124 according to this test
> 
> تست هوش ریون برای بزرگسالان


mashala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

What do Farsi think about Turkish and Azeri language?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> mashala






atatwolf said:


> What do Farsi think about Turkish and Azeri language?



@atatwolf , Why do you use Taksi instead of Taxi in your country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

S00R3NA said:


> @atatwolf , Why do you use Taksi instead of Taxi in your country ?



Because it sounds seksi !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

S00R3NA said:


> @atatwolf , Why do you use Taksi instead of Taxi in your country ?


Both Taxi and Taksi is used I think. 



SOHEIL said:


> Because it sounds seksi !!!


 You are easily aroused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

S00R3NA said:


> @atatwolf , Why do you use Taksi instead of Taxi in your country ?


Because we dont have the letter x in our alphabet. 




SOHEIL said:


> Because it sounds seksi !!!


Good one  and thats exactly how sexy is written in Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

WTF is wrong with people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> WTF is wrong with people


OMG if i was a police and saw that kind of scene in the street , i would make sure i "accidentally" run over the guy 

at least by killing him i save other ppl's lives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

My German friends told me that when they were in Iran they were invited to house parties. They declined but they heard crazy things are going on there. There is drugs are stuff and if you are caught you are in trouble. Have any of you guys visited these "illegal house parties" in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@haman10

Raste migan amale lazek kheyli dard dare?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> @haman10
> 
> Raste migan amale lazek kheyli dard dare?



Mikhay amal koni ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

atatwolf said:


> My German friends told me that when they were in Iran they were invited to house parties. They declined but they heard crazy things are going on there. There is drugs are stuff and if you are caught you are in trouble. Have any of you guys visited these "illegal house parties" in Iran?


once my friend invited me to an underground concert of a punk rock band in a villa out of the city. i went there and i tell you it was awesomeeeee cuz it was illegal  they stopped playing several times. they hired a guy out of villa to watch around and signal them to stop if things go wrong . they served alcoholics but not drugs i didn't see.
anyway if they catch you it depends.. you know there is not a special law about participating in this parties and it depends how much lucky you are.they may keep you for some hours and then you sign a paper and they let you go.. if you be drunk it can make a bigger problem for you. they may wipe you.. but one thing i know.if they don't catch you , then you really enjoy the party and you never forget the night 


@kollang
na aziz shaeast  chandta ghatre bi hesi mindazan cheshmet chizi hes nemikoni.bara khodete? khoda bad nade. badesh yekam soozesho dard dare ama na ziad va adiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@SOHEIL @rahi2357
Are hafteye baad amal daram.alanam mesle sag tarsidam, akhe migan enghadr dard dare ke shabe avval az dard adam khabesh nemibare.

Rahi jan shoma amal kardid?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

فکر کنم که شب اول بعد از عمل باید عینک دودی بزنی و توی یه اتاق تاریک بمونی .

یکی از آشناهای من بعد از عمل این طوری بود .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> 
> Raste migan amale lazek kheyli dard dare?


salam , dar heyn amal kochick tarin dardi hes nemikoni

baad az amal ama cheshmato mibandan (momkene bebandan -shayad eynak makhsoos bedan ya eynak aftabi) va yekami dard dare ama behet mosaken midan moshkeli nist )

cheshmato yeki 2 rooz bayad bebandi chon be noor shadidan hasas mishi .

yavash yavash ravand behboodi baad az amal shoro mishe (moghe ie ke band ru bar midari tafavot ru kamel hes mikoni ama az oon ham behtar mishe )

kolan natars hich moshkeli nist 

man amalesho ostadam jolo cheshmam anjam dad  kheyli kootah hast ..... aslan ham dard nadare



kollang said:


> akhe migan enghadr dard dare ke shabe avval az dard adam khabesh nemibare.


na dige oon joori ham nist baba , nemigam dard nadare ama aslan dardi nist ke zamin giret kone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> This guy is consistently vile and abusive in what is supposed to be a chill thread, for no apparent reason.


looks like we have to bear him with his rants and trollings 

@Serpentine @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

rahi2357 said:


> once my friend invited me to an underground concert of a punk rock band in a villa out of the city. i went there and i tell you it was awesomeeeee cuz it was illegal  they stopped playing several times. they hired a guy out of villa to watch around and signal them to stop if things go wrong . they served alcoholics but not drugs i didn't see.
> anyway if they catch you it depends.. you know there is not a special law about participating in this parties and it depends how much lucky you are.they may keep you for some hours and then you sign a paper and they let you go.. if you be drunk it can make a bigger problem for you. they may wipe you.. but one thing i know.if they don't catch you , then you really enjoy the party and you never forget the night
> 
> 
> @kollang
> na aziz shaeast  chandta ghatre bi hesi mindazan cheshmet chizi hes nemikoni.bara khodete? khoda bad nade. badesh yekam soozesho dard dare ama na ziad va adiye.


Is there any promiscuity going on in those parties?  I heard people were drinking and going as far as taking part in orgies.

Anyway I'm not planning going there but just being curious since my friends talked about it. They also experienced other crazy stuff, like being question a thousand times by a secret agent because they look foreign and some Iranian girls, probably prostitutes invited them to hang out and go sight seeing.


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> Are hafteye baad amal daram.alanam mesle sag tarsidam, akhe migan enghadr dard dare ke shabe avval az dard adam khabesh nemibare.
> 
> Rahi jan shoma amal kardid?



na dadash amal nakardam ama midonam  asssssssslan bad be delet rah nade. khode amal ke aslan dard nadare haman ham goft. tosiye soorena ham doroste vali na dar oon had. rooz age rafti biroon ya noore ziad eynak aftabi bezan hatman.badam age bad az amal hes kardi cheshmet dorost nemibine aslan ngaran nabash bayad 4 ta 7 rooz begzare ta hade ziadi behtar misheo adiye.

in linke ro ham peyda kardam barat bebin tikeye nazaratesho ham bekhoon jalebe:
خاطرات عمل چشم لازک PRK - پندها و حکایات شنیدنی



atatwolf said:


> Is there any promiscuity going on in those parties? I heard people were drinking and going as far as taking part in orgies.
> .


lol. no they usually don't go that far. i didn't hear about it. it reminds me stanly kubrick's eyes wide shut  illuminaaaatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
anyway why do you ask? is it regular in your country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranwillrise

atatwolf said:


> What do Farsi think about Turkish and Azeri language?


We think it's not a necessary language in Iran. It should disappear by time + only teaching Iranian languages at schools (Persian, kurdish, talysh, baluchi etc).
At the moment 65% speak persian as first language, comparing it to past, it's going like train. The interest for the national language which is Persian is growing.


----------



## The SiLent crY

misery will not leave Iranians .


یک منبع آگاه در گفتگو با خبرنگار عصر ایران گفت: یک فروند هواپیمای مسافربری متعلق به شرکت هواپیمایی سپاهان که از تهران به سمت در پرواز بود در شمال فرودگاه مهرآباد تهران سقوط کرد / در حال حاضر نیروهای امدادی و آتش نشانی راهی محل حادثه شده ولی تلفات مشخص نشده است.







دقایقی پیش یک فروند هواپیمای مسافربری در غرب تهران سقوط کرد.

یک منبع آگاه در گفتگو با خبرنگار عصر ایران گفت: یک فروند هواپیمای مسافربری متعلق به شرکت هواپیمایی سپاهان که از تهران به سمت طبس پرواز بود در شمال فرودگاه مهرآباد تهران سقوط کرد.

این منبع آگاه اضافه کرد: این هواپیما از نوع هواپیمای مسافربری AN140 یا "ایران 140" بوده است.

شبکه خبر صداوسیما تعداد کشته شدگان این حادثه را 40 نفر اعلام کرد که در میان آنها 7 کودک بودند.

این هواپیما به شماره پرواز H85915 ساعت 9 و 23 دقیقه صبح امروز یکشنبه از فرودگاه مهرآباد تهران به سمت طبس پرواز کرد اما در ابتدای پرواز سقوط کرد. این هواپیما گنجایش 52 مسافر را دارد.

خبرگزاری مهر هم نوشت: یک فروند هواپیما دقایقی پیش در شهرک مسکونی آزادی در غرب تهران سقوط کرد. یک مقام آگاه در این باره به خبرنگار مهر گفت: در حال حاضر نیروهای امدادی و آتش نشانی راهی محل حادثه شده ولی تلفات مشخص نشده است.

در عین حال ایرنا نیز اعلام کرد این هواپیما 40 مسافر داشته است.

سازمان هواپیمایی در گفت و گو با ایسنا سقوط هواپیمای مسافری را تایید کرد.

40 کشته در سقوط هواپیمای مسافربری در غرب تهران


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> misery will not leave Iranians .
> 
> 
> یک منبع آگاه در گفتگو با خبرنگار عصر ایران گفت: یک فروند هواپیمای مسافربری متعلق به شرکت هواپیمایی سپاهان که از تهران به سمت در پرواز بود در شمال فرودگاه مهرآباد تهران سقوط کرد / در حال حاضر نیروهای امدادی و آتش نشانی راهی محل حادثه شده ولی تلفات مشخص نشده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دقایقی پیش یک فروند هواپیمای مسافربری در غرب تهران سقوط کرد.
> 
> یک منبع آگاه در گفتگو با خبرنگار عصر ایران گفت: یک فروند هواپیمای مسافربری متعلق به شرکت هواپیمایی سپاهان که از تهران به سمت طبس پرواز بود در شمال فرودگاه مهرآباد تهران سقوط کرد.
> 
> این منبع آگاه اضافه کرد: این هواپیما از نوع هواپیمای مسافربری AN140 یا "ایران 140" بوده است.
> 
> شبکه خبر صداوسیما تعداد کشته شدگان این حادثه را 40 نفر اعلام کرد که در میان آنها 7 کودک بودند.
> 
> این هواپیما به شماره پرواز H85915 ساعت 9 و 23 دقیقه صبح امروز یکشنبه از فرودگاه مهرآباد تهران به سمت طبس پرواز کرد اما در ابتدای پرواز سقوط کرد. این هواپیما گنجایش 52 مسافر را دارد.
> 
> خبرگزاری مهر هم نوشت: یک فروند هواپیما دقایقی پیش در شهرک مسکونی آزادی در غرب تهران سقوط کرد. یک مقام آگاه در این باره به خبرنگار مهر گفت: در حال حاضر نیروهای امدادی و آتش نشانی راهی محل حادثه شده ولی تلفات مشخص نشده است.
> 
> در عین حال ایرنا نیز اعلام کرد این هواپیما 40 مسافر داشته است.
> 
> سازمان هواپیمایی در گفت و گو با ایسنا سقوط هواپیمای مسافری را تایید کرد.
> 
> 40 کشته در سقوط هواپیمای مسافربری در غرب تهران


Iran plane crash kills 40


----------



## Esfand

RIP guys... sorry for the loss, wish for better times

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

kollang said:


> @Surenas
> 
> Welcome back! how is life going for you?



Thanks bro. Life is going quite well actually. I'm in a vacation right now so I've some time for relaxing.

How is life over there in Iran?



haman10 said:


> Iran plane crash kills 40



Saham news reported that 30 passengers in this plane were IRGC-members, which was denied by IRGC/Police commanders.

RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Is there any promiscuity going on in those parties?  I heard people were drinking and going as far as taking part in orgies.
> 
> Anyway I'm not planning going there but just being curious since my friends talked about it. They also experienced other crazy stuff, like being question a thousand times by a secret agent because they look foreign and some Iranian girls, probably prostitutes invited them to hang out and go sight seeing.



So in your country only prostitutes are nice to foreigners?
Almost every single tourist visiting Iran has received at least one invitation by Iranians to visit their homes or hang out, that's common here, but weird for foreigners, because in Europe, no one gets close to tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rahi2357 said:


> na dadash amal nakardam ama midonam  asssssssslan bad be delet rah nade. khode amal ke aslan dard nadare haman ham goft. tosiye soorena ham doroste vali na dar oon had. rooz age rafti biroon ya noore ziad eynak aftabi bezan hatman.badam age bad az amal hes kardi cheshmet dorost nemibine aslan ngaran nabash bayad 4 ta 7 rooz begzare ta hade ziadi behtar misheo adiye.
> 
> in linke ro ham peyda kardam barat bebin tikeye nazaratesho ham bekhoon jalebe:
> خاطرات عمل چشم لازک PRK - پندها و حکایات شنیدنی
> *
> 
> lol. no they usually don't go that far. i didn't hear about it. it reminds me stanly kubrick's eyes wide shut  illuminaaaatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*



tht bs was posted by VICE.. (Typical bs)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Surenas said:


> Thanks bro. Life is going quite well actually. I'm in a vacation right now so I've some time for relaxing.
> 
> How is life over there in Iran?


Good to know.where are you ,now?Somewhere greater than Amsterdam?

I am fine by the way.thanks for asking


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> @SOHEIL @rahi2357
> Are hafteye baad amal daram.alanam mesle sag tarsidam, akhe migan enghadr dard dare ke shabe avval az dard adam khabesh nemibare.
> 
> Rahi jan shoma amal kardid?



مجموع شماره ی چشمات بالای 2 هست !؟

می دونی که چی میگم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> مجموع شماره ی چشمات بالای 2 هست !؟
> 
> می دونی که چی میگم


Alan 3/5 hast.taze eynak ham nemizanam(Chon sardard migiram baade ye moddat).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 

avatare jadidet be khatere plane crash hast ? 

age are , damet garm hajji .

vaghean halemoon gerefte shod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Alan 3/5 hast.taze eynak ham nemizanam(Chon sardard migiram baade ye moddat).



vase PL mikhay !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> vase PL mikhay !?


PPL?are..inam yeki az dalayeleshe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> PPL?are..inam yeki az dalayeleshe...



Doa kon vase man lazem nashe !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> Doa kon vase man lazem nashe !!!


Chi lazem nashe?mikhay PPL begiri?


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Chi lazem nashe?mikhay PPL begiri?



mage chie !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

jeddi migam !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> mage chie !?


Kheyliam aali.key mikhay beri?


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Kheyliam aali.key mikhay beri?



To az man jelo tari man taze shoro kardam !


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> To az man jelo tari man taze shoro kardam !


Man key goftam shoru kardam?man faghat ye parvaze dast garmi raftam.man taze qarare 5 6 mah dige be surate jeddi shoru konam.


----------



## SOHEIL

راستی یه سوال

استفاده از هدفون یا هدست که باعث نمیشه تو مدیکال رد بشم !؟

من یه چشم 75 هست و یکی 1.25









kollang said:


> Man key goftam shoru kardam?man faghat ye parvaze dast garmi raftam.man taze qarare 5 6 mah dige be surate jeddi shoru konam.



mage PPL nadari !?

kodom amozeshgah !?


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> راستی یه سوال
> 
> استفاده از هدفون یا هدست که باعث نمیشه تو مدیکال رد بشم !؟
> 
> من یه چشم 75 هست و یکی 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mage PPL nadari !?
> 
> kodom amozeshgah !?


Na aziz man PPLam koja bud.taze 5 6 mah dige shayad shoru konam.man chon tu forudgah azadi ashna daram bedun sabte nam to amuzeshgahi mano be yeki az morrabi moarrefi kardan bara test.taraf hich teste medikali az man nagereft faghat mano savare havapeyma kard va shoru kard soal porsidan.masalan yoke chie,eleron chie,felap chiye... Va az in harfa.baad take of kardo va 5 daghighe baad sokkan ro dad be man baad ye seri kar ha goft bokonam.masalan goft soratet bayad enghadr bashe, ertefa bayad enghadr bashe.baad az 30 daghighe parvaz 3 km munde be band, sokkan ro gereft va neshestim.baad raft pishe ashnamun va behesh goft ke moshkeli nadaram.

Vali 2 3 ruz baad ba tavajoh be inke saale sevvom emtehan nahayi ro natije konkur tasir dasht,dige edame nadadam.

Fekr konam tu doreye PPL teste pezeshki nis.nemidunam.... shayad ham bashe.


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Na aziz man PPLam koja bud.taze 5 6 mah dige shayad shoru konam.man chon tu forudgah azadi ashna daram bedun sabte nam to amuzeshgahi mano be yeki az morrabi moarrefi kardan bara test.taraf hich teste medikali az man nagereft faghat mano savare havapeyma kard va shoru kard soal porsidan.masalan yoke chie,eleron chie,felap chiye... Va az in harfa.baad take of kardo va 5 daghighe baad sokkan ro dad be man baad ye seri kar ha goft bokonam.masalan goft soratet bayad enghadr bashe, ertefa bayad enghadr bashe.baad az 30 daghighe parvaz 3 km munde be band, sokkan ro gereft va neshestim.baad raft pishe ashnamun va behesh goft ke moshkeli nadaram.
> 
> Vali 2 3 ruz baad ba tavajoh be inke saale sevvom emtehan nahayi ro natije konkur tasir dasht,dige edame nadadam.
> 
> Fekr konam tu doreye PPL teste pezeshki nis.nemidunam.... shayad ham bashe.



eeeeeeeeeee ... man fekr kardam PPL dari !!!

pas mikhay pilot beshi ... airliner !


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> eeeeeeeeeee ... man fekr kardam PPL dari !!!
> 
> pas mikhay pilot beshi ... airliner !


Hazineye CPL va IR kheyli ziade Felan be movazate daneshgah in PPL ro donbal mikonam bebinam ke chi mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Hazineye CPL va IR kheyli ziade Felan be movazate daneshgah in PPL ro donbal mikonam bebinam ke chi mishe.



70 million toman ... naghabel !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

xenon54 said:


> I am one of the last persons to troll others, im just speaking facts, @MTN1917 himself said this planes engine was making trouble the whole time, its crappy Ukrainian soviet technology you dont need to be a rocket scientist to figure it out if you look at the facts.
> Iran build 14 of them in 2010 and this is the third incident with engine allready in 4 years.
> 
> Besides how do i troll Iranians if this plane isnt Iranian in the first place, if there was a trolling then against Ukrainians.
> 
> Dont act more Iranian than Iranians themselves.
> 
> 
> I just realized that the engine that doesnt run is smoking but the other one thats running is fine, so it might be starting issue.



Is he Turkish? I have a hard time believing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Gilamard said:


> Is he Turkish? I have hard time believing it.


I think so but he is one of those who doesnt give a damn about Turkey, well fortunately for him he is living in a country where everbody has the right for a opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

@SOHEIL you are not on yahoo anymore ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

IR1907 said:


> @SOHEIL you are not on yahoo anymore ?



No ...


----------



## IR1907

SOHEIL said:


> No ...


بابا بیا lol


----------



## Militant Atheist

What happened again?


----------



## SOHEIL

IR1907 said:


> بابا بیا lol



Yahoo messenger nadaram !!!

Bia IMF !


----------



## New

*المپیاد ورزشی دانشجویان دختر سراسر کشور*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

^who are they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Esfand said:


> ^who are they?



Students !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> who are they?


 That's a inner family matter, just shut your eyes close, and pass away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@atatwolf Thread banned ?


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> @atatwolf Thread banned ?


No  I was never thread banned from Iranian chill thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

atatwolf said:


> No  I was never thread banned from Iranian chill thread


That means you have never tried your best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

New said:


> That means you have never tried your best


If I try I probably won't get invited to secret Iranian house parties with alcohol and girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

atatwolf said:


> If I try I probably won't get invited to secret Iranian house parties with alcohol and girls


Good try,
But inorder to earn a thread ban I guess you must try harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> If I try I probably won't get invited to secret Iranian house parties with alcohol and girls



Actually, i couldn't forget this post of yours, even after months 



atatwolf said:


> Hmm, hard to believe this.
> 
> Actually Turkey already has this role. Medical customers are coming all over the world to get treatment in Turkey. Turkey has best eye surgery hospital in the world. Newer technology than European and American hospitals. It was Turkish scientist of Greek descent who invented new techniques in this field.
> 
> *In which field is Iran advanced? I never heard from somebody. I got illness. Let me go to Iran to get treatment. Most of doctors already fled Iran long time ago. Maybe shia muslims will come to Iran for shia prayer/witchcraft from ayatolia but other than that I don't see a market. *Does anyone have statistics of how much income Iran gets from medical service?



If i had been the Iranian mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Actually, i couldn't forget this post of yours, even after months
> 
> 
> 
> If i had been the Iranian mod.


Dude, you kinda make me feel nervous,
You seem to have the track of every single post here, on PDF.
But, seriously, You are enjoying a powerful memory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Dude, you kinda make me feel nervous,
> You seem to have the track of every single post here, on PDF.
> But, seriously, You are enjoying a powerful memory.


Mate..don't feel nervous... 

Sometimes i can't remember most recent things..but sometimes i can remember things of the past with it's details...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Mate..don't feel nervous...


OK


Sinan said:


> Sometimes i can't remember most recent things..but sometimes i can remember things of the past with it's details...


That's "the curious case of benjamin Sinan"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> OK
> Sinan said: ↑
> Sometimes i can't remember most recent things..but sometimes i can remember things of the past with it's details...
> That's "the curious case of benjamin Sinan"



Mate, i'm no expert but... doesn't everybodies' mind works like that... if you see something significant...you can remember it much later on ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

the fact that we have enemies shows we were successful and we should continue our current path and haters can burn to ashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

What the **** is this !?

Look at the shaft !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Be in migan etemad be nafs

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> What the **** is this !?
> 
> Look at the shaft !!!



This is a compressor-turbine..used for generate power.. And what's wrong with the shaft ?

Edit:.. i get it now, it's a Turbo-prop engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> This is a compressor-turbine..used for generate power.. And what's wrong with the shaft ?
> 
> Edit:.. i get it now, it's a Turbo-prop engine.



Compare it with other turboprops ... You will understand my point !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Compare it with other turboprops ... You will understand my point !!!



So you are saying why it's not like this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm no expert but... doesn't everybodies' mind works like that... if you see something significant...you can remember it much later on ?


Excuse me dude, I can't remember what were we talking about,
Kidding.
Ya you are right



kollang said:


> Be in migan etemad be nafs


Azizam, ta nayoomadam adreseto peyda nakardam, az khounatoon nakeshidamet biroon, va az vasat tavasote ye faghare tabar nesfet nakardam, in posto pak kon.
barghe tehran 5
mekanic tehran 6
are you crazy?
also your post, reported for ethnically assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

New said:


> Excuse me dude, I can't remember what were we talking about,
> Kidding.
> Ya you are right
> 
> 
> Azizam, ta nayoomadam adreseto peyda nakardam, az khounatoon nakeshidamet biroon, va az vasat tavasote ye faghare tabar nesfet nakardam, in posto pak kon.
> barghe tehran 5
> mekanic tehran 6
> are you crazy?
> also your post, reported for ethnically assault.



Khoda khafat nakone!az khande qash kardam.
Qasde jesarat nadashtam.kollan 20 taye avvalo hol holaki neveshtam VALI ino hame midunan ke levele mohamdesi haye Sharif ye saro gardan bala tar az tehrane.kasayi ham ke tehrano be amirkabir tarjih midan bekhatere dokhtaraye daneshkade honareshe.hamin!!

Dar zemne panjere haye manzele ma ba hesar mohafezat shode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@kollang ... 

Negaraan nabaash ... Mohandesi mechanic tarrahi condom ham khobe !

Az bargh Tehran bala tare ... Khar nashi beri Sharif ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Khoda khafat nakone!az khande qash kardam.
> Qasde jesarat nadashtam.kollan 20 taye avvalo hol holaki neveshtam VALI ino hame midunan ke levele mohamdesi haye Sharif ye saro gardan bala tar az tehrane.kasayi ham ke tehrano be amirkabir tarjih midan bekhatere dokhtaraye daneshkade honareshe.hamin!!


ok

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> @kollang ...
> 
> Negaraan nabaash ... Mohandesi mechanic tarrahi condom ham khobe !
> 
> Az bargh Tehran bala tare ... Khar nashi beri Sharif ...
> 
> View attachment 43093


Na merci
Soheil vali ensafan khorake khodete in reshte he.

Be har hal in mardak chera enghadr lebasesh kasife?in poudre chiye? Ah ah ah
Adam az naylon estefade kone rahat tare.



New said:


> ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Na merci
> Soheil vali ensafan khorake khodete in reshte he.
> 
> Be har hal in mardak chera enghadr lebasesh kasife?in poudre chiye? Ah ah ah
> Adam az naylon estefade kone rahat tare.



Hatman ba kesh mast ham mibandi ke nayofte !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> Hatman ba kesh mast ham mibandi ke nayofte !


Chi begem valla....to ostad tari..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Chi begem valla....to ostad tari..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

SOHEIL said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

age shoma gozashtin man darsamo bekhoonam 

1om emtehan pharma daram dobare , age khoob nakhoonam farda bacheye mardomo ba darooye eshtebahi koshtam shoma javab midin ? 

too rooohetoon ....



@New agha ****** oun sherkati ke shoma toosh kar mikoni . yani kargar afghan estekhdam mikardan behtar bood ta mohandes sharif

@rahi2357 man dandoon nokare dar khoonamoonam nemidam to por koni

@kollang mohandesi ke amsal to ghabul shan , hamine zelzele miad nesfe iran shahid mishan

=========================================

JK , i love u guys 

catch u guys later

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

@Serpentine @Abii @Surenas @haman10 @S00R3NA @...

Iranian is first woman to nab highest prize in maths : Nature News & Comment

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, your inputs please...about this Turkey-Qatar relationship. 

Turkish Geopolitics/ Foreign Affairs | Page 10


----------



## The SiLent crY

اون آقایونی که می گفتن داعش به مرزهای ما نزدیک بشه فلان می کنیم تحویل بگیرن .

جلولاء داره سقوط می کنه و داعش بیشتر شهر رو گرفته :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Esfand said:


> @Serpentine @Abii @Surenas @haman10 @S00R3NA @...
> 
> Iranian is first woman to nab highest prize in maths : Nature News & Comment


i am really proud of her. she could also become a great beauty model but unlike beauty models she has a brain no one has. i wish she win it. it's like noble prize but in math.

@haman10 4 ghol bekhoon ye lanat be sheytoonam begoo serke ham beriz dor ta dore pc ya gooshit inshalah hale  (doaye dafe pdf )

@S00R3NA negaran nabash dadash ma haminjoorish saremoon bara jango dava dard mikone beza bian. babe shahadat ham baz mishe dobare

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Esfand

rahi2357 said:


> i am really proud of her. she could also become a great beauty model but unlike beauty models she has a brain no one has. *i wish she win it.* it's like noble prize but in math.



She is beautiful on the inside and outside.

What do you mean you "wish she win it"? She already won the Fields medal, she shared it with 3 others.



Maryam Mirzakhani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Esfand said:


> She is beautiful on the inside and outside.
> 
> What do you mean you "wish she win it"? She already won the Fields medal, she shared it with 3 others.


my bad. ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .thank you

congrats to all iranians!
@iranians

Iranian is first woman to nab highest prize in maths : Nature News & Comment
‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮یک ایرانی اولین برنده زن معتبرترین جایزه جهانی ریاضیات‬

in jayeze bozorgtarino motabartarin jayeze riazi dar jahaneee. (ye chizi mese noble vali bara riazi in jayeze 4 sal yekbare ) ishoon khanome maryame mirzakhani avalin zani hastand ke in jayeze ro ta hala borde yani az 1936 ta alan !! ishoon ostade stanford hastano danesh amookhteye daneshgahe sharif @New @Serpentine @rmi5 @Ostad @haman10 and others..




Esfand said:


> She is beautiful on the inside and outside.


exactlyyyyyyyyyyy bro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Esfand said:


> @Serpentine @Abii @Surenas @haman10 @S00R3NA @...
> 
> Iranian is first woman to nab highest prize in maths : Nature News & Comment





rahi2357 said:


> my bad. ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .thank you
> 
> congrats to all iranians!
> @iranians
> 
> Iranian is first woman to nab highest prize in maths : Nature News & Comment
> ‮ايران‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮یک ایرانی اولین برنده زن معتبرترین جایزه جهانی ریاضیات‬
> 
> in jayeze bozorgtarino motabartarin jayeze riazi dar jahaneee. (ye chizi mese noble vali bara riazi in jayeze 4 sal yekbare ) ishoon khanome maryame mirzakhani avalin zani hastand ke in jayeze ro ta hala borde yani az 1936 ta alan !! ishoon ostade stanford hastano danesh amookhteye daneshgahe sharif @New @Serpentine @rmi5 @Ostad @haman10 and others..
> 
> 
> 
> exactlyyyyyyyyyyy bro


The previous week, I already said that she will most probably win the prize. You can read Cay Bahcesi in Turkish section for more details. She is an Azerbaijani, and Sharif alumni and a professor in Stanford.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> The previous week, I already said that she will most probably win the prize. You can read Cay Bahcesi in Turkish section for more details. *She is an Azerbaijani*, and Sharif alumni and a professor in Stanford.



So your starting it again ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> So your starting it again ?


Are you jealous again?  some people have respect for their women in contrast to some others. That's a fact 
BTW, This is the second notable prize, equivalent to Nobel Prize, that Azerbaijanis have won. The previous one was the Physics Nobel prize won by a jewish Azerbaijani, Lev Landau. How many Nobel or fields you guys have won? 

PS. your is not equal to you're=you are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

guys please ! don't be racist however all of us are from the same race. she is an iranian who was born in azerbaijan province. just be happy , show respect to what she has done and stop the senseless please. tnx

Maryam Mirzakhani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

edit: born in tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> guys please ! don't be racist however all of us are from the same race. she is an iranian who was born in azerbaijan province. just be happy , show respect to what she has done and stop the senseless.please



Edit: Born in Tehran, but an Azerbaijani

PS. the fact that she is an Azerbaijani, does not make me a racist. If you deny her Azerbaijani identity and try to show her as something else, then you are the racists. BTW, there is no Azerbaijan province, we have West/East Azerbaijan provinces, Ardabil, and so on. What she is identified with, is being an Azerbaijani. So, don't twist the words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> Edit: Born in Tehran, but an Azerbaijani
> 
> PS. the fact that she is an Azerbaijani, does not make me a racist. If you deny her Azerbaijani identity and try to show her as something else, then you are the racists. BTW, there is no Azerbaijan province, we have West/East Azerbaijan provinces, Ardabil, and so on. What she is identified with, is being an Azerbaijani. So, don't twist the words.


 ok mate. but she is an iranian anyway. i don't say it ,all links say it . you are free to call her just azeri and i am free to call her an iranian azeri (from one of our turk provinces ) .that's ok. i am not trying to do anything .in this moment as an iranian (no matter if i am turk lor kurd torkman fars etc) i am just happy and proud of her .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 @New

Aizane man mage majboorin een yaro troll ru mention mikonin ?

migan chi az khode derakhte ? 



S00R3NA said:


> So your starting it again ?


she is an azerbaijani , i'm a kermanshahi , you are a tehrani .

dont let the troll walk on your nerves .

the choice of azerbaijani ppl is obvious , just like the choice of kermanshahi ppl 

vaghti azarbaijan (keshvar konooni ) tabdil shod be ostan azarbaijan shomali face inha didani hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rahi2357 @New
> 
> Aizane man mage majboorin een yaro troll ru mention mikonin ?
> 
> migan chi az khode derakhte ?



Look who is accusing others for trolling. A person who was the candidate for the troll of the year of PDF, and has the record of being banned more than any other user from Middle-East.



> vaghti azarbaijan (keshvar konooni ) tabdil shod be ostan azarbaijan shomali face inha didani hast


Did not you have balls to write this part in English? were you afraid to be mocked more? 
BTW, take a look at army of Iran and Azerbaijan(with or even without Turkey) then open your big mouth. Although, I don't care about your BS, since as PDF members candidate you and voted, you are one of the dumbest trolls of PDF, and not worth to be replied. Just enjoy kick some *** from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Ostad haji belakhare man azari baladam ya na ?

age baladam , man bishtar azariam ya rafighet rmi0 ?

Çay Bahçesi | Page 201

Çay Bahçesi | Page 201



===========================================

@GTanem welcome to the forum brother 

u r always welcome to post in our forum here 

its a pleasure to meet u . be sure a bunch of cyber trolls wont be able to affect our friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Some farsis, even in this forum, know Turkish  So, it does not prove anything  his posts and attitude are more revealing 

Source: Çay Bahçesi | Page 201

Piss off haman aka @@ALPfollowerOF373 aka ...
You basiji scums are so stupid that reveal yourself in your first posts.
You will understand this:
Haroumzadeh, bargard tou hamoun sagdouni ye khodet. shoma basiji haye ettelaa'aati ye adam kosh ham, Enshaallah be zoudi be darak vaasel mishid.

Source: Çay Bahçesi | Page 201

  

@rahi2357 @New @Serpentine @kollang @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Are you jealous again? some people have respect for their women in contrast to some others. That's a fact
> BTW, This is the second notable prize, equivalent to Nobel Prize, that Azerbaijanis have won. The previous one was the Physics Nobel prize won by a jewish Azerbaijani, Lev Landau. How many Nobel or fields you guys have won?





rmi5 said:


> dit: Born in Tehran, but an Azerbaijani
> PS. the fact that she is an Azerbaijani, does not make me a racist. If you deny her Azerbaijani identity and try to show her as something else, then you are the racists. BTW, there is no Azerbaijan province, we have West/East Azerbaijan provinces, Ardabil, and so on. What she is identified with, is being an Azerbaijani. So, don't twist the words.





rmi5 said:


> Look who is accusing others for trolling. A person who was the candidate for the troll of the year of PDF, and has the record of being banned more than any other user from Middle-East.


Hey dude, I am not a man of this kind, but all these posts are written just for the trolling purposes, and I have no choice but to report them.
I think it might be for the best of all that you just post in your own nationality section, and stop posting on Iranian's, as long as you can't help yourself with trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad haji belakhare man azari baladam ya na ?
> 
> age baladam , man bishtar azariam ya rafighet rmi0 ?
> 
> Çay Bahçesi | Page 201
> 
> Çay Bahçesi | Page 201
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================
> 
> @GTanem welcome to the forum brother
> 
> u r always welcome to post in our forum here
> 
> its a pleasure to meet u . be sure a bunch of cyber trolls wont be able to affect our friendship


chi begam yekam azari harf bezan bebinam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> chi begam yekam azari harf bezan bebinam.


na aziz 

man dige khaste shodam  shoma fekr mikonid ke man tooye site military (ke tedad azari hash 700 barabar inja hast ) miram azarbaijan ru mikobam vali miam inja vase inke shoma yek nafar ru gool bezanam D) az azari ha defa mikonam va be doroogh migam kurd-azari hastam 

age mikhastam kesi ru gool bezanam chera bar aks raftar nakonam ? yani tooye military defa konam va inja bekoobonameshoon ? 

bebin aziz man na kurdi baladam na azari  oun member ham man nistam vaghean turk hast 

be har hal , i'm done 

i have my own set of believes and i dont care abt others . 

ama be nazaram shoma ham cheshmo goosheto baz kon va zood gool nakhor  baghiye mardom karo zendegi daran va enghad alaf nistan biyan va yek ID fake tarahi konan (albate be joz MKO  )

kholase migam , aslan dige vasam mohem nist ki chi fekr mikone 

man baloucham , farsam , gilakam , luram , ......

be har hale hameye donya ham dore azarbaijan nemigarde , azarbaijan moshkelati dare ke hameye shahr haye iran darann .

hamin tabriz 100 ha barabar pishrafte tar az kermanshah hast   midooni ke chi migam .....

age gharar bashe hame intori raftar konan ke nemishe . be alave mardom azrbaijan entekhabeshoon chize digarist va ino tooye entekhabat va rahpeyma ie ha neshoon dadan 

biayn va bahs racism ru bezarim kenar , ma hame irani hastim . biayn namakdoono nashkoonim .

bekhoda ghasam tanha kesi ke hazere be khatere yek irani bemire , ye irani digast 

bekhoda tanha kesi ke ba dard mardome azarbaijan ghalbesh dard migire , baghiye mardom iran hastan . ino khodetam midooni dadash 

============================

be har hal man harfamo zadam dadash . your choice .

gheyrat dashtan be een harfa nist , gheyrat bayad ba shenakht bashe .

ya ali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@GTanem 

bro , here is the pic u requested 

unfortunately this is thw highest resolution i could find 






catch u later bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

To azmon hosh az 60 shodam 56 !

Yani chand !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> To azmon hosh az 60 shodam 56 !
> 
> Yani chand !!!


yani az bill gates ba housh tari ? 

azizam eshtebahi emtehan dadi  hich azmoon hooshe estandardi az 60 nomre nist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> yani az bill gates ba housh tari ?
> 
> azizam eshtebahi emtehan dadi  hich azmoon hooshe estandardi az 60 nomre nist



Chert nago azmon rasmi bod !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> To azmon hosh az 60 shodam 56 !
> 
> Yani chand !!!



Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1087

Edited post... look again.


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> yani az bill gates ba housh tari ?
> 
> azizam eshtebahi emtehan dadi  hich azmoon hooshe estandardi az 60 nomre nist


Na etefaghan rast mige... Man khodam to doran rahnamayi teste housh dadam nomrash az 120 bud.fekr konam soheil teste housh kudakane beine 3 ta 5 sal ro dade.

@SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Na etefaghan rast mige... Man khodam to doran rahnamayi teste housh dadam nomrash az 120 bud.fekr konam soheil teste housh kudakane beine 3 ta 5 sal ro dade.
> 
> @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Chert nago azmon rasmi bod !!!


pas eshtebahi tooye azmoon heyvanat ahli sherkat kardi  

JK bro 

bebin azizam man yek test estandard tooye dabirestan azamoon gereftan . javabesh shod 125 

ama masoole azmoon behem goft ke bala nist chon bastegi be kheyli factor ha dare , masalan har sal azmoon haye test housh sakht tar mishan

56 az 60 yani 186 az 200 

az genius bala tar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> So you are saying why it's not like this ?



TV3 not designed as a turboprop !

Google Mi-17 helicopter ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Sinan

mi-17 's engine which is a turboshaft engine was converted to a turboprop engine for an-140

this action results in compressor stall , IF a new gear is not installed (2 gears in total )

thats whats the prob with the an-140 engine .

iranian version of the engine IRan-141 will have this prob solved

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> pas eshtebahi tooye azmoon heyvanat ahli sherkat kardi
> 
> JK bro
> 
> bebin azizam man yek test estandard tooye dabirestan azamoon gereftan . javabesh shod 125
> 
> ama masoole azmoon behem goft ke bala nist chon bastegi be kheyli factor ha dare , masalan har sal azmoon haye test housh sakht tar mishan
> 
> 56 az 60 yani 183 az 200
> 
> az genius bala tar



To test Riven shodam 144 !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> TV3 not designed as a turboprop !
> Google Mi-17 helicopter ...





MATE, I know....you are being puzzle again...


SOHEIL said:


> Compare it with other turboprops ... You will understand my point !!!





SOHEIL said:


> What the **** is this !?
> 
> Look at the shaft !!!



I can't understand what you are trying to say... i can't read your mind....


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> MATE, I know....you are being puzzle again...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand what you are trying to say... i can't read your mind....



Trying to explain Ukrainian state of the art engine !!!

2m shaft !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> What the **** is this !?
> 
> Look at the shaft !!!


Seems to me like a Turboprop-Jet combination, i found something similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

SOHEIL said:


>






















======================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xenon54 out

rahi2357 said:


>


This cat is from Istanbul he is sitting like a real Turk.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> Seems to me like a Turboprop-Jet combination, i found something similar.



This is prop-jet !


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad haji belakhare man azari baladam ya na ?
> ?


and i said:


Ostad said:


> chi begam yekam azari harf bezan bebinam.


and you said:


> na aziz
> 
> man dige khaste shodam  shoma fekr mikonid ke man tooye site military (ke tedad azari hash 700 barabar inja hast ) miram azarbaijan ru mikobam vali miam inja vase inke shoma yek nafar ru gool bezanam D) az azari ha defa mikonam va be doroogh migam kurd-azari hastam
> 
> age mikhastam kesi ru gool bezanam chera bar aks raftar nakonam ? yani tooye military defa konam va inja bekoobonameshoon ?
> 
> bebin aziz man na kurdi baladam na azari  oun member ham man nistam vaghean turk hast
> 
> be har hal , i'm done
> 
> i have my own set of believes and i dont care abt others .
> 
> ama be nazaram shoma ham cheshmo goosheto baz kon va zood gool nakhor  baghiye mardom karo zendegi daran va enghad alaf nistan biyan va yek ID fake tarahi konan (albate be joz MKO  )
> 
> kholase migam , aslan dige vasam mohem nist ki chi fekr mikone
> 
> man baloucham , farsam , gilakam , luram , ......





> be har hale hameye donya ham dore azarbaijan nemigarde


,


> hamin tabriz 100 ha barabar pishrafte tar az kermanshah hast  midooni ke chi migam .....
> 
> age gharar bashe hame intori raftar konan ke nemishe . be alave mardom azrbaijan entekhabeshoon chize digarist va ino tooye entekhabat va rahpeyma ie ha neshoon dadan
> 
> biayn va bahs racism ru bezarim kenar , ma hame irani hastim . biayn namakdoono nashkoonim .
> 
> bekhoda ghasam tanha kesi ke hazere be khatere yek irani bemire , ye irani digast
> 
> bekhoda tanha kesi ke ba dard mardome azarbaijan ghalbesh dard migire , baghiye mardom iran hastan . ino khodetam midooni dadash
> 
> ============================
> 
> be har hal man harfamo zadam dadash . your choice .
> 
> gheyrat dashtan be een harfa nist , gheyrat bayad ba shenakht bashe .
> 
> ya ali


racim?

dude zamani ke palestini ha dashtan sare beghol shoma hamvatanat ro miboridan, in Azariha budan ke juneshon ro kafeh dasteshon gerefteh budan va az in mamlekat defa mikardan.
haman ye nafaseh amig bekesh va arom bash mikham ye harfi behet bezanam.
gofti ya Ali..., Emam Zaman shahed bud zamani ke Shie Ali ro, Armaniha ba selahaye IRGC be khako khon
kheshidan.
dar zemn Ali yaret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GTanem

haman10 said:


> @GTanem
> 
> bro , here is the pic u requested
> 
> unfortunately this is thw highest resolution i could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catch u later bro



Are the guys on the left jews of Neturei Karta? I like how they carry Palestinian flags.

Anyway, thanks a lot. I love the unity of those flags. Wish my country join that coalition too. What I am talking about is the government adopting the views of these Turkish fellows regarding foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> dude zamani ke palestini ha dashtan sare beghol shoma hamvatanat ro miboridan, in Azariha budan ke juneshon ro kafeh dasteshon gerefteh budan va az in mamlekat defa mikardan.


age manzouret azari haye irane , ke dorost migi . irani irani hast . tooye jang az kurd ta lur va fars va azari shahid shodan .

kermanshah dar khatar bood , azari ha oomadan komak .

azarbaijan dar khatar bood , kermanshahi ha oumadan . vase hamine jozve ye keshvarim . vase hamine "hamvatan" esmemoone .

vagarna system ghabile ie che moshkeli dasht ? 

yad she'r maroof saadi oftadam 




Ostad said:


> Emam Zaman shahed bud zamani ke Shie Ali ro, Armaniha ba selahaye IRGC be khako khon
> kheshidan.


vaghean fekr nemikardam khorafati bashi 

khob bebin mesle inke iran komak kheyli ha mikone . iran be armani ha selah mide . iran be taliban va ISIS va al ghaede selah mide . iran be cartel haye hashish mexici pool mide ta beran amaliate terroristi tooye amrika anjam bedan  

1-shoma bayad mesle bache ha raftar nakoni va harf bedoon sanad ghabul nakoni . kodoom selah armani sakht iran bood ? va tooye kodoom jang estefade shode ?

aks azashoon hast ? (be soorat anbooh) ?

2- DALIL iran vase een kar chi boode ? koshtan mardom shi'eye hamsaye ? defa az armanestan ?

be alave tooye jang akhir hast ke iran ba azarbaijan moshkel dare , tooye jang ghara bagh ke iran hich moshkeli ba azaribaijan nadasht   een film ha sookhtan baradar man .

faghat moonde propagandaye dolat ilham aliyef biad va mardom ma ru khar kone




Ostad said:


> dar zemn Ali yaret.


azizami .

bebin man dooset daram , hich elati ham nadare joz inke iraooni hasti va khoon garmi .

age oomadi kermanshah (ghar bood biay  chi shod pa ?) ya man oomadam oun tarafa kheyli doost daram az nazdik bebinamet va ba ham harf bezanim .

ali yare shoma ham bashe dadash



GTanem said:


> Are the guys on the left jews of Neturei Karta?


yes they are 

the issue is simple : not everyone stays silent when they see massacre and crime being carried out by their name .

they are really open minded ppl .




GTanem said:


> Anyway, thanks a lot. I love the unity of those flags. Wish my country join that coalition too. What I am talking about is the government adopting the views of these Turkish fellows regarding foreign policy.


you are so welcome brother 

TBH , i read in some shia prophecy book that the army of turkey will destroy israel along with iranian army 

so i would'nt worry about that .

good luck bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> haman ye nafaseh amig bekekesh va arom bash mikham ye harfi behet bezanam.
> gofti ya Ali..., Emam Zaman shahed bud zamani ke Shie Ali ro, Armaniha ba selahaye IRGC be khako khon
> kheshidan.


Akh, akh, man ashegh in ehsasati boodane Iraniha hastam,
@Ostad @haman10 shoma hardo ensanhaye khoob va doost dashtani hastid
Ma iraniha na tarikh khafani darim, (az room o eskandar gerefte ta afghan o moghol o rusia o arabha o britain o osmani o porteghali o hame o hame oomadan rikhtan in mamlekato gereftan) amma be tanha chizi ke mitoonim eftekhar konim hamin ehsasate pake iraniha ba har rango o ghom hast ke dar toole tarikh in marzo boom ro dar kenare ham nagah dashte, va man be shakhse asheghesham
vaghean ke:
ما برای پرسیدن نام گلی ناشناس چه سفرها کرده ایم، چه سفرها کرده ایم

ما برای بوسیدن خاک سر قله ها چه خطرها کرده ایم، چه خطرها کرده ایم

ما برای آنکه ایران گوهری تابان شود خون دلها خورده ایم

خون دلها خورده ایم

ما برای آنکه ایران خانه خوبان شود رنج دوران برده ایم

رنج دوران برده ایم

ما برای بوئیدن بوی گل نسترن چه سفرها کرده ایم، چه سفرها کرده ایم

ما برای نوشیدن شورابه های کویر چه خطرها کرده ایم، چه خطرها کرده ایم

ما برای خواندن این قصه عشق به خاک خون دلها خورده ایم

خون دلها خورده ایم

ما برای جاودانه ماندن این عشق پاک رنج دوران برده ایم

رنج دوران برده ایم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad Kollan ba in jamaa'at ziyaad bahs ya sohbat nakon, khodet ke midouni inhaa ettelaa'aati va basiji, ... hastand va baraat moshkel ijaad mikonand.
in koli baaziha, va dalghak baazi haye inha ham ke hamisheh baraaye poushoundan e gand va kesaafat kaari hashoun hast.
BTW, in harfi hast ke mo'aaven e saabegh e amniyati ye ra'is jomhour e armanestan, va hamin tor ozv e majleshoun zadeh:


rmi5 said:


> The title: Exposing the documents of cooperation of Iran and Armenia about Gharabagh Conflict(By WikiLeaks)
> 
> One of the exposed documents of wikileaks, which its date is october 2007, is expressing the Iran's will to continue the Gharabagh conflict between Azerbaijan and Armenia.
> This document is the official report that US ambassador , Anne Derse, has sent for foreign ministry of USA, and its about the meeting of American diplomats with Armenians.
> 
> Armenians have stated that Iran wants the gharabagh conflict to continue between them and Azerbaijan.
> David ShahNazarian, the former security deputy of Armenian president, and Armenian representative, has told to American diplomats that their relations with Iran is not bounded to economic trades and they have cooperations in very high levels in political and security matters with each other. *He, ShahNazarian, has said that Iran does not want the Gharabagh conflict to be resolved, since it keeps the attention of Azerbaijan Republic government away from focusing on Southern Azerbaijan issues, and it avoids the expansion of separatist movements in Southern Azerbaijan.*


In digeh baraaye khodesh, amalan yek sanad e rasmi, az taraf e yeki az 3-4 nafar e avval e armanestan hast. Digeh enghadr ham vaazeh gofteh, ke digeh jaaye hich shak va shobheh va maaleh keshi ham nemizaareh
kollan in jamaa'at ra ignore kon. inhaa kollan baraaye troll kardan, propaganda, ... inja miyaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## haman10

^eeen dalghako nega konin torokhoda 

@Serpentine @kollang @New 

ye shabakeye shitty hast (bebakhshid bi adabi mikonam - vali vaghean dige az sar gozaroondan) be esme gohnaz tv ke male ilham aliof bi sharafe ke mardome khodesho be khako khoon mikeshe .

hala een "sanadi" ke efsha shode kojast , khoda danad  :lol : 


انتشار اسناد مربوط به همکاری گسترده ایران و ارمنستان در مناقشه قره باغ-GunazTV / اخبار

*گوناز تی وی: رژیم اسلامی ایران در کنار روسیه مهمترین حامی دولت اشغالگر ارمنستان به شمار می آید. حمایت های ایران از ارمنستان، از حمایت های نظامی تا بحث های مربوط به تامین مالی – مهندسی پروژه های عمرانی، تامین مواد غذایی، تامین تمام منابع انرژی از گاز و بنزین تا برق و ده ها زمینه دیگر را شامل می شود. اسناد تازه منتشر شده ویکی لیکس نیز از حمایت های گسترده رژیم اسلامی ایران از دولت اشغالگر ارمنستان پرده برداشته است. این در حالی است که بسیاری از کشورهای مسلمان به دلیل جنایاتی که ارامنه در مناقشه قره باغ مرتکب شده اند روابط خود را با این دولت اشغالگر یا قطع نموده و یا به پایین ترین حد ممکن کاهش داده اند.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، یکی از اسناد ویکی‌لیکس که متعلق به مهر ۱۳۸۶ (اکتبر ۲۰۰۷) است، به خواسته ایران برای ادامه مناقشه قزه باغ میان ارمنستان و آذربایجان می‌پردازد.*

*بر پایه این سند که حاوی گزارش فرستاده شده توسط آنه دئرسه سفیر وقت آمریکا در ارمنستان به وزارت امور خارجه‌اش است، شماری از دیپلمات‌های آمریکایی مسئول مسائل ایران، با برخی از نمایندگان دایره‌های سیاسی، تجار و شخصیت‌های برجسته فرهنگی ارمنستان، دیدار و گفت‌و‌گو کرده‌اند.*

*بنا بر این گزارش، ارمنی‌ها در این دیدار تاکید کرده‌اند که ایران خواهان ادامه مناقشه ارمنستان با آذربایجان بر سر قره باغ است.*

*داوید شاه نظریان مشاور امنیتی سابق رئیس جمهور ارمنستان که در این دیدار حضور داشته، به دیپلمات‌های آمریکایی گفته است:«روابط بین ایران و ارمنستان، محدود به داد و ستدهای بازرگانی نیست. در مسائل سیاسی و امنیتی نیز در سطوح عالی همکاری های متقابل وجود دارد.»*

*او در ادامه سخنان خود تاکید کرده است که ایران خواهان حل مناقشه قره باغ نیست زیرا وضعیت موجود، دولت جمهوری آذربایجان را از متمرکز شدن بر مسائل آذربایجان جنوبی باز می‌دارد و این گونه امکان گسترش فعالیت های [احتمالی] جدایی طلبانه در این منطقه را کاهش می‌دهد.*

*بخش دیگر اسناد ویکی لیکس مربوط به روابط نظامی ایران و ارمنستان است. روابطی که تاکنون باعث شده اشغال قره باغ توسط جنایتکاران ارمنی ادامه داشته باشد.*

*شایان ذکر است علاوه بر حمایت های نظامی ایران از ارمنستان، ایران بزرگترین تامین کننده انرژی ایروان نیز می باشد.*

*بر این اساس ایران و ارمنستان رسماً از بیست و سوم اردیبهشت ماه 1388 تهاتر گاز با برق را آغاز کردند و طبق قرارداد فی مابین، صادرات گاز ایران به کشور ارمنستان همراه با تهاتر با برق و یا بدون تهاتر با برق تا سال 1408 شمسی ادامه خواهد داشت و با گذر زمان نیز به این همکاری ها شاخه های جدیدی نیز افزوده می شود .*

*براساس این قرارداد، صادرات گاز ایران به ارمسنتان از 1.1 میلیارد متر مکعب در سال اول آغاز شده و در سال جاری(سال 93 ) به 2.3 میلیارد متر مکعب افزایش خواهد یافت و ارمنستان نیز سالانه 3.3 میلیون کیلووات برق به ایران تحویل می‌دهد، اما در سال ٢٠١٢ میلادی، تنها ٤٨١ میلیون و ١٣ هزار و ١٤٢ متر مکعب گاز ایران با برق ارمنستان تهاتر شد که این میزان بیشترین حجم تهاتر را طی سالهای گذشته به خود اختصاص داده است.*

*در حالی که بسیاری از روستاهای آذربایجان جنوبی همچنان از نعمت گاز بی بهره هستند متوسط صادرات روزانه گاز دولت ایران به ارمنستان در سال 92، 1.3 میلیون مترمکعب در روز بود و در سال 93 نیز رشد محسوسی در میزان صادرات روزانه گاز به ارمنستان دیده میشود . *

*رژیم ایران با توسعه تجهیزات دیسپچینگ و انتقال گاز در آذربایجان جنوبی ، بسترهای لازم را برای افزایش صادرات گاز به کشور اشغالگر ارمنستان تا 10 میلیون مترمکعب در روز فراهم کرده است.*

*در مورد کمک های گسترده مالی-نظامی ایران به ارمنستان،1 نوامبر سال گذشته "لئون آهارونیان" رئیس اتاق مشترک بازرگانی ایران و ارمنستان درگفتگو باخبرنگارانآماری جدید از میزان حمایت های فراوان ایران از ارامنه را بیان داشت. وی در این گفتگو اظهار داشت :« سالانه 45 هزار دستگاه کامیونحامل کالاهای صادراتی ایران وارد خاک ارمنستان می شود و هم اینک حجم تجارت دو کشور به حدود 350 میلیون دلار در سال رسیده کهبیش از 90 درصد از آن مربوط به صادرات کالاهای ایرانی به ارمنستان است.همچنین نیروگاه مشترک برقابی ایران و ارمنستان روی رودخانه ارس درحال ساخت است و بزودی به بهره‌برداری خواهد رسید. با تکمیل این نیروگاه 90 مگاوات از تولید آن به ایران و 80 مگاوات دیگر به ارمنستان صادر می شود».*

* سفیر ایران در ایروان نیز مدعی است که این حمایت ها همواره دوام خواهد داشت و بر میزان آن نیز افزوده خواهد شد.*

*ماه گذشته سفیر ایران در ارمنستان در جریان کنفرانس خبری خود ضمن ابراز خرسندی از گسترش روابط تهران-ایروان، چشم انداز آتی این روابط را "عالی" ارزیابی نمود و افزود: "ارمنستان پس از استقلال خود روابطش را با ایران آغاز نمود. اکنون هم روابط سیاسی و هم روابط اقتصادی با دولت ارمنستان داریم. تهران اکنون بحث فاینانس نیروگاه انتقال برق به ارمنستان را در پیش گرفته و اعتبارات لازم را در این زمینه اختصاص داده است. من از روابط تجاری کنونی بین ایران و ارمنستان به طور کامل راضی نیستم. ما می توانیم روابط تجاریمان را به سه برابر میزان کنونی برسانیم. ایران و ارمنستان باید منطقه آزاد تجاری مشترکی را ایجاد نمایند تا بدین ترتیب بر میزان روابط تجاری طرفین افزوده شود."*

*محمد رئیسی در ادامه سخنان خود درباه پروژه خط آهن ایران به ارمنستان نیز گفته بود: "همانگونه که می دانید خط آهن ایران تا 60 کیلومتری مرز ارمنستان تداوم دارد و در صورتی که ارمنستان خط آهن خود را تا مرز مشترک با ما احداث کند ما نیز خط آهن خود را تا لب مرز تاسیس توسعه خواهیم ."*

*گوناز تی وی

i'm done *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GTanem

haman10 said:


> yes they are
> 
> the issue is simple : not everyone stays silent when they see massacre and crime being carried out by their name .
> 
> they are really open minded ppl .



Right.



haman10 said:


> TBH , i read in some shia prophecy book that the army of turkey will destroy israel along with iranian army
> 
> so i would'nt worry about that . good luck bro



I don't know much about shia islamic eschatology, though I studied and embraced some of theological beliefs regarding the differences. However sunni sources on eschatology mentions two groups. One being the army of Mahdi, the black flags from Khorasan (Iran). The other being the Sufyani army emerging in Sham (Syria, Turkey, Iraq) and moving towards Kufa (depths of Iraq). And it is prophecied that the former will eliminate the latter and the zionist entity.



rahi2357 said:


>



Who is this Sheikh? Can you tell me his name? I love how he gives examples to reciting tones. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> Akh, akh, man ashegh in ehsasati boodane Iraniha hastam,
> @Ostad @haman10 shoma hardo ensanhaye khoob va doost dashtani hastid
> Ma iraniha na tarikh khafani darim, (az room o eskandar gerefte ta afghan o moghol o rusia o arabha o britain o osmani o porteghali o hame o hame oomadan rikhtan in mamlekato gereftan) amma be tanha chizi ke mitoonim eftekhar konim hamin ehsasate pake iraniha ba har rango o ghom hast ke dar toole tarikh in marzo boom ro dar kenare ham nagah dashte, va man be shakhse asheghesham
> vaghean ke:
> ما برای پرسیدن نام گلی ناشناس چه سفرها کرده ایم، چه سفرها کرده ایم
> 
> ما برای بوسیدن خاک سر قله ها چه خطرها کرده ایم، چه خطرها کرده ایم
> 
> ما برای آنکه ایران گوهری تابان شود خون دلها خورده ایم
> 
> خون دلها خورده ایم
> 
> ما برای آنکه ایران خانه خوبان شود رنج دوران برده ایم
> 
> رنج دوران برده ایم
> 
> ما برای بوئیدن بوی گل نسترن چه سفرها کرده ایم، چه سفرها کرده ایم
> 
> ما برای نوشیدن شورابه های کویر چه خطرها کرده ایم، چه خطرها کرده ایم
> 
> ما برای خواندن این قصه عشق به خاک خون دلها خورده ایم
> 
> خون دلها خورده ایم
> 
> ما برای جاودانه ماندن این عشق پاک رنج دوران برده ایم
> 
> رنج دوران برده ایم



We got the history dude in fact we have a very rich history but you should consider the ups and downs of every empire .

Parthian empire is an example that stood again Romans for 4 whole centuries while Rome had taken half of the world and was stronger than ever in it's history .

Show me 1 single empire that didn't fall in history and remained immortal .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@haman10

Khodemun be in mardak ahamiyat dadim.ye hafte behesh reply nadim.khodesh domesho mizare ru koolesh mire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang




----------



## Azizam

S00R3NA said:


> We got the story dude in fact we have a very rich history but you should consider the ups and downs of every empire .
> 
> Parthian empire is an example that stood again Romans for 4 whole centuries while Rome had taken half of the world and was stronger than ever in it's history .
> 
> Show me 1 single empire that didn't fall in history and remained immortal .


United States of America.


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> 
> Khodemun be in mardak ahamiyat dadim.ye hafte behesh reply nadim.khodesh domesho mizare ru koolesh mire.


man narahtim be khatere oun troll nist azizam 

i dont give a rats A$Z abt trolls 

een tozihat ru ham be khatere @Ostad dadam (chon pesar gol be tamam ma'nast va doostesh daram) va dige albate kari nadaram .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

@haman10

@kollang

ro esm troll click konid va ignore ro bezanid ... tamam ! <(￣︶￣)/



Azizam said:


> United States of America.



Faaaaart ... Call me back later!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

SOHEIL said:


> @haman10
> 
> @kollang
> 
> ro esm troll click konid va ignore ro bezanid ... tamam ! <(￣︶￣)/
> 
> 
> 
> Faaaaart ... Call me back later!


If you think otherwise you must be living out of earth. USA is benefited in every way you can think - geographically isolated, English being the national language, size to facilitate a larger population etc. USS now attracts the best brains in the whole world and the migration process is very selective. That will make it the most technologically advanced nation for a long time to come. Then take a look at cultural domination, your so called anti-American heroes are watching Hollywood movies and TV shows and it's also being diversified to reach a larger audience. It also has enough flexibility to adopt into any situation unlike countries like China and Russia. US power will only grow.


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> We got the story dude in fact we have a very rich history but you should consider the ups and downs of every empire .
> Parthian empire is an example that stood again Romans for 4 whole centuries while Rome had taken half of the world and was stronger than ever in it's history .
> Show me 1 single empire that didn't fall in history and remained immortal .


Kollan in chand rooze gozashte baraye man roozhaye khoobi bood ye safar lezzat bakhsh dashtam va karham bedoone darde sar pish raft, banabar in ehsase khoobi daram, amma ba in post ehsas mikonam dar chand saate ayande dobare gharare toofan beshe, 

velesh kon mashti hale in bahso nadaram, choon nemikham doostan ro inja narahat konam.
amma khob jeloye room 4 centuries vaysadim, dar morede afghaniha ham harfi dari, dar morede moghol ha chi? dar morede britain chi?
dar morede russia chi?
..
...

velesh kon. allan coffee lazem shodam

inaro velesh konid azizan
Ba
"Enemy at the gates che konim?"
vaghean che konim





oon shakheye paeen ro negah konid vaghean doshman poshte darvaze hast

koo Air to ground Tactical bombers?
Koo Cobra choppers?
Koo Knight Hawks?
Koo Smart artillery?
Koo night visions?
Koo Bullet proof vests?
Koo ...
Koo...
Koo

Azizan dige doreye eddea tamoome
Dige kam kam dare times up mishe
dige doreye roonamaee az x, y tamoome

omidvaram oon hame roonamaee vaghean dar amal be kar bian. vaghean omidvaram, oon hame eddea

Ma ye baradar dashtim oonam dar rahe defae az in abo khak dadim raft

Amma emrooz hast ke natayeje 30 40 sal modiriate gheyre takhasosi ro khahim did

omidvaram dobare jooye khoon rah nayofte
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Ma ye baradar dashtim oonam dar rahe defae az in abo khak dadim raft




RIP 

may he rest with among the best, which he will 

hamino migam dige , kam shahid nadadim be khoda . kam javoon par par nashodan vase een aabo khak .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> RIP
> 
> may he rest with among the best, which he will
> 
> hamino migam dige , kam shahid nadadim be khoda . kam javoon par par nashodan vase een aabo khak .


Thanks,

Shiraz Grand Hotel

Excelente

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SiLent crY

Azizam said:


> United States of America.



The US is known as a superpower for at most 70 years ( after WW II ) .

Not even a century .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> velesh kon mashti hale in bahso nadaram, choon nemikham doostan ro inja narahat konam.
> amma khob jeloye room 4 centuries vaysadim,
> 
> ...



You didn't get my point my friend .

I said every empire has it's ups and downs and previous empires and civilizations have formed our history .


Weak and corrupted empires are parts of our history as well and no one denies that but when you easily say we have no history , It hurts and makes me think whether you haven't read about the bright side of that or know nothing at all .

You will not find even 1 single country or race to have perfect and successful history since it's rise and our country is not an exception here .



> dar morede afghaniha ham harfi dari, dar morede moghol ha chi? dar morede britain chi?
> dar morede russia chi?



All these names do not form even a quarter of our documented history . Look at the bright side .



> oon shakheye paeen ro negah konid vaghean doshman poshte darvaze hast
> 
> koo Air to ground Tactical bombers?
> Koo Cobra choppers?
> Koo Knight Hawks?
> Koo Smart artillery?
> Koo night visions?
> Koo Bullet proof vests?
> Koo ...
> Koo...
> Koo
> 
> Azizan dige doreye eddea tamoome
> Dige kam kam dare times up mishe
> dige doreye roonamaee az x, y tamoome
> 
> omidvaram oon hame roonamaee vaghean dar amal be kar bian. vaghean omidvaram, oon hame eddea



چیزی که گفتی ربطی به تاریخ نداشت عزیز من .

شکی توی این نیست که ایران داره یکی از تاریک ترین دوران تاریخ خودش رو میگذرونه و این نظام روی قاجار و پهلوی رو سفید کرده ولی درست نیست که چند هزار سال تاریخ و فداکاری رو به پای یه مشت خائن بسوزونی .



> Ma ye baradar dashtim oonam dar rahe defae az in abo khak dadim raft
> 
> Amma emrooz hast ke natayeje 30 40 sal modiriate gheyre takhasosi ro khahim did
> 
> omidvaram dobare jooye khoon rah nayofte
> ...



شما و نقشت یکم عقبی برادر من .

داعش به چند کیلومتریه مرزهای ایران رسیده و احتمال اینکه تا چند هفته ی آینده مرز بین ایران و عراق بگیره وجود داره و این آقایون وطن پرست انقلابی هنوز دارن به یاوه سرایی و شعارشون ادامه میدن و مردم ساده هم فکر می کنن اخبار اینا راست میگه .


مطمئن باش اگه جنگی شروع بشه اون بدبخت بیچاره های روستایی و شهرستانی که 40 ساله جزو مناطق محروم بودن و بهشون ظلم شده باید برن بجنگن نه یه مشت مفت خور حزب الهی که حقوق های چند میلیونی می گیرن و بهترین امکانات و تسهیلات رو دارن یا آقا زاده هایی که با ماشین های 200 - 300 میلیونی تو خیابونای تهران دور دور می کن .


واقعا من از هر چیز اسرائیل بدم بیاد از جرات و جسارتش خوشم میاد ، اگر بهش چپ نگاه کنی چنان تو سرت میزنه که ندونی از کجا خوردی .

حالا اون رو با جمهوری اسلامی مقایسه کن ، تنها ادم با بخارشون این یارو لاریجانیه که فقط بلده محکوم کنه ، پس فردا داعش خوزستان رو هم بگیره این امریکا رو مقصر میدونه و محکوم می کنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Sup fellas?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

Serpentine said:


> Sup fellas?


Chera postam pak kardi ?


----------



## Serpentine

IR1907 said:


> Chera postam pak kardi ?


chon nemituni be beaghie begi ke inja post nazaran. man post haie na marbute baghie ro pak mikonam  inja faghat Irania nemutunan post bedan ke.


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> You didn't get my point my friend .
> 
> I said every empire has it's ups and downs and previous empires and civilizations have formed our history .
> 
> 
> Weak and corrupted empires are parts of our history as well and no one denies that but when you easily say we have no history , It hurts and makes me think whether you haven't read about the bright side of that or know nothing at all .
> 
> You will not find even 1 single country or race to have perfect and successful history since it's rise and our country is not an exception here .
> 
> 
> 
> All these names do not form even a quarter of our documented history . Look at the bright side .
> 
> 
> 
> چیزی که گفتی ربطی به تاریخ نداشت عزیز من .
> 
> شکی توی این نیست که ایران داره یکی از تاریک ترین دوران تاریخ خودش رو میگذرونه و این نظام روی قاجار و پهلوی رو سفید کرده ولی درست نیست که چند هزار سال تاریخ و فداکاری رو به پای یه مشت خائن بسوزونی .
> 
> 
> 
> شما و نقشت یکم عقبی برادر من .
> 
> داعش به چند کیلومتریه مرزهای ایران رسیده و احتمال اینکه تا چند هفته ی آینده مرز بین ایران و عراق بگیره وجود داره و این آقایون وطن پرست انقلابی هنوز دارن به یاوه سرایی و شعارشون ادامه میدن و مردم ساده هم فکر می کنن اخبار اینا راست میگه .
> 
> 
> مطمئن باش اگه جنگی شروع بشه اون بدبخت بیچاره های روستایی و شهرستانی که 40 ساله جزو مناطق محروم بودن و بهشون ظلم شده باید برن بجنگن نه یه مشت مفت خور حزب الهی که حقوق های چند میلیونی می گیرن و بهترین امکانات و تسهیلات رو دارن یا آقا زاده هایی که با ماشین های 200 - 300 میلیونی تو خیابونای تهران دور دور می کن .
> 
> 
> واقعا من از هر چیز اسرائیل بدم بیاد از جرات و جسارتش خوشم میاد ، اگر بهش چپ نگاه کنی چنان تو سرت میزنه که ندونی از کجا خوردی .
> 
> حالا اون رو با جمهوری اسلامی مقایسه کن ، تنها ادم با بخارشون این یارو لاریجانیه که فقط بلده محکوم کنه ، پس فردا داعش خوزستان رو هم بگیره این امریکا رو مقصر میدونه و محکوم می کنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Serpentine said:


> chon nemituni be beaghie begi ke inja post nazaran. man post haie na marbute baghie ro pak mikonam  inja faghat Irania nemutunan post bedan ke.


Do you know who that person was who posted here ?!!


----------



## Serpentine

IR1907 said:


> Do you know who that person was who posted here ?!!



I know all members better than you since I have interactions with too many members here.
Let's end it here, no point in further talking about this.


----------



## kollang

New said:


>


In naghshe be rouz nis.akhiran shahre jowla ro ham gereftan.hadafe baadi,shahre marzie khaneghine.

Man fekr konam ta do se hafte dige Iran varede jang mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

kollang said:


> Man fekr konam ta do se hafte dige Iran varede jang mishe.


In chi harfiye mizani ? khoda nakone


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> In naghshe be rouz nis.akhiran shahre jowla ro ham gereftan.hadafe baadi,shahre marzie khaneghine.
> Man fekr konam ta do se hafte dige Iran varede jang mishe.


No matter how crazy IS looks, but they are not idiots. Opening a new front with Iran, that's a suicide for them. They are not stupid, at least that seems to be the case in their war strategies. If they do attack Iran, I'll believe they are too stupid though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Serpentine said:


> No matter how crazy IS looks, but they are not idiots. Opening a new front with Iran, that's a suicide for them. They are not stupid, at least that seems the case in their war strategies. If they do attack Iran, I'll believe they are too stupid though.


I agree, if ISIS was that stupid they would use the many empty areas,roads that go directly towards Iran and start fighting !! They are clever and know that a fight against Iranian armed forces will be their downfall !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> No matter how crazy IS looks, but they are not idiots. Opening a new front with Iran, that's a suicide for them. They are not stupid, at least that seems to be the case in their war strategies. If they do attack Iran, I'll believe they are too stupid though.


Then care to explain why they are breaching into Kurdistan region(in order to approach To Iranian border)instead of focusing on other major frontlines.why are they looking for khaneghin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Then care to explain why they are breaching into Kurdistan region instead of focusing on other major frontlines.why are they looking for khaneghin?



Perhaps they want to capture all northern routes to Baghdad? I can't say for sure what's going on in their minds. What I know is that IS chooses its battles wisely. They wait even weeks to attack a place in proper time, with strategy.

But who knows? Maybe their ideology overcomes their strategy to start their 'crusade' against Iran, but it will be end of IS 'good days'. I just hope if that happens, we respond with full force, not just limited strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

Serpentine said:


> Perhaps they want to capture all northern routes to Baghdad? I can't say for sure what's going on in their minds. What I know is that IS chooses its battles wisely. They wait even weeks to attack a place in proper time, with strategy.
> 
> But who knows? Maybe their ideology overcomes their strategy to start their 'crusade' against Iran, but it will be end of IS 'good days'. I just hope if that happens, we respond with full force, not just limited strikes.


Only thing i am afraid is when we are in fight with them that we just dont fight them only at border areas ! We must push them all the way to Western Iraq and finish off this plague that has gripped the region for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> Perhaps they want to capture all northern routes to Baghdad? I can't say for sure what's going on in their minds. What I know is that IS chooses its battles wisely. They wait even weeks to attack a place in proper time, with strategy.
> 
> But who knows? Maybe their ideology overcomes their strategy to start their 'crusade' against Iran, but it will be end of IS 'good days'. I just hope if that happens, we respond with full force, not just limited strikes.


age una betunan ba raket parakaniye khafif be iran, iran ro tahrik be modakheleye nezami konand, unvaght tedade bishomari sunniye efrati az sar ta sare aalam baraye jang ba ma shi'e ha ba daesh beyat mikonan.shayad in hadafeshun bashe.


----------



## IR1907

Oon sunni ha ke mikhastan ba Shiye ha bejangan hamin alan dar daesh hastan. Ziad farghi nemikone


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Perhaps they want to capture all northern routes to Baghdad? I can't say for sure what's going on in their minds. What I know is that IS chooses its battles wisely. They wait even weeks to attack a place in proper time, with strategy.
> 
> But who knows? Maybe their ideology overcomes their strategy to start their 'crusade' against Iran, but it will be end of IS 'good days'. I just hope if that happens, we respond with full force, not just limited strikes.



I doubt if they immediately attack on Iran. It's too soon for them to do so. BTW, the problem in your analysis is that you don't consider that in case of a war with IS, they would not only flood to Iran from Iraq border, but they would also attack from Eastern borders as well, and there would be hundreds of thousands of new jihadists who would join them from all sunni countries. So, they would get ten times stronger if they declare war on Iran.


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> age una betunan ba raket parakaniye khafif be iran, iran ro tahrik be modakheleye nezami konand, unvaght tedade bishomari sunniye efrati az sar ta sare aalam baraye jang ba ma shi'e ha ba daesh beyat mikonan.shayad in hadafeshun bashe.


Are shaiad hamin bashe. Vali hamchin chizi ta vaghti ke hemaiate dakheli tuie iran nadashte bashe be jaie nemirese. khoshbakhtane hemaiate dakheli az daesh vojud nadare va agar bashe be rahati ghabele sarkub hast.
shaiad betunan tuie marz ye seri dargirie mokhtasar ijad konand, vali ghat'an jang be dakhele Iran keshide nakhahad shod.

10 barabare on efrati ha adam davtalab hast ke bere bahashun bejange. man negarane daesh nistam ke bekhad kare khasi bokone. vali shaiad negarane on marz neshin haie azizi basham ke momkene az har jangi asib bebinan. ona kheili hasassan va baiad tavajohe vijeh be amniate onha beshe.



rmi5 said:


> I doubt if they immediately attack on Iran. It's too soon for them to do so. BTW, the problem in your analysis is that you don't consider that in case of a war with IS, they would not only flood to Iran from Iraq border, but they would also attack from Eastern borders as well, and there would be hundreds of thousands of new jihadists who would join them from all sunni countries. So, they would get ten times stronger if they declare war on Iran.



It's not like they can flood in to Iran. Unlike Iraq and Syria, Iran doesn't suffer from domestic violence and hence, any IS intruder will be identified quite easily for 2 main reasons:

1. They have no support base in the country, nothing worth noting I mean. People with all kinds of political views despise them. I am not counting some rare maniacs who may support them.

2. IS members can't speak Persian or other languages used in Iran. Khuzestan province is safe because it borders Shia areas of Iraq.

To sum it up, IS can't do anything inside Iran, however they may launch some Kamikaze attacks in border areas, security checkpoints in borders or launching short range rockets inside Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> age manzouret azari haye irane , ke dorost migi . irani irani hast . tooye jang az kurd ta lur va fars va azari shahid shodan .
> 
> kermanshah dar khatar bood , azari ha oomadan komak .
> 
> azarbaijan dar khatar bood , kermanshahi ha oumadan . vase hamine jozve ye keshvarim . vase hamine "hamvatan" esmemoone .
> 
> vagarna system ghabile ie che moshkeli dasht ?
> 
> yad she'r maroof saadi oftadam
> 
> 
> 
> vaghean fekr nemikardam khorafati bashi
> 
> khob bebin mesle inke iran komak kheyli ha mikone . iran be armani ha selah mide . iran be taliban va ISIS va al ghaede selah mide . iran be cartel haye hashish mexici pool mide ta beran amaliate terroristi tooye amrika anjam bedan
> 
> 1-shoma bayad mesle bache ha raftar nakoni va harf bedoon sanad ghabul nakoni . kodoom selah armani sakht iran bood ? va tooye kodoom jang estefade shode ?
> 
> aks azashoon hast ? (be soorat anbooh) ?
> 
> 2- DALIL iran vase een kar chi boode ? koshtan mardom shi'eye hamsaye ? defa az armanestan ?
> 
> be alave tooye jang akhir hast ke iran ba azarbaijan moshkel dare , tooye jang ghara bagh ke iran hich moshkeli ba azaribaijan nadasht   een film ha sookhtan baradar man .
> 
> faghat moonde propagandaye dolat ilham aliyef biad va mardom ma ru khar kone
> 
> 
> 
> azizami .
> 
> bebin man dooset daram , hich elati ham nadare joz inke iraooni hasti va khoon garmi .
> 
> age oomadi kermanshah (ghar bood biay  chi shod pa ?) ya man oomadam oun tarafa kheyli doost daram az nazdik bebinamet va ba ham harf bezanim .
> 
> ali yare shoma ham bashe dadash


mikham bikhial post kardaned link besham.(ageh mikhay khodet to net search kon)
avalan aliyev ye dictatoreh va hameyeh dictator ha tarikh masraf daran.
dovom estedlaleh hamvatanet, haman ye khordeh eshkal dareh. masalan alan mageh tio israel yahodi haye shiraz va azarbayjan va esfahan zendegi nemikonan? amalan moshakeh irani dareh samteh irani shellik mishe.
3vom shoma farz kon in toteyeh sehyonist hast. bia ye jor digeh be gazieh negah konim.
fardeh *X* y daraye moshakhase hoviyatie *a *hast. in fard mikhad in hoviat ajdadish ro negah dareh. 2 grouh vojod dareh yeki ke gasd dareh moshakhaseye a ro hazf kone va ye grouhe dige ke in moshakhase ro na tanha gaboul mikoneh balkeh emkanat jahateh parvareshe in moshakhase dar ekhtiyar X gharar mideh, khob X bekodom taraf tamayol peyda mikoneh.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

IR1907 said:


> Oon sunni ha ke mikhastan ba Shiye ha bejangan hamin alan dar daesh hastan. Ziad farghi nemikone


Na aziz!Kheyli az un ha ba molaheze ye inke suriye va aragh tush sunni haye ziyadi hast va momkene juneshun be khatar biyofte, nemiran bejangand.masalan age beran suriye bayad sunni haye al nusre ro bokoshan.

Vali irani ha hame shie hastan va iran qule marhale akhareshune.shayad yeho didi ye melyun nafar pashodand umadan khavarmiyane ke bejangand.hala ye melyun na!100000 nafar!

Had aghalesh ine ke chandin hezar nafar shahid migiran az ma va amalan eghtesademun ro nabud tar az ini ke hast mikonan.


----------



## -SINAN-

IR1907 said:


> Only thing i am afraid is when we are in fight with them that we just dont fight them only at border areas ! We must push them all the way to Western Iraq and finish off this plague that has gripped the region for good.



Mate, this is the thing i said before in one of our threads...

ISIS is not dumb to open up a brand new front with power players in the region aka Turkey, Iran, KSA.....they won't risk their newly founded "Caliphate".

So let's say some how Iran got in fight with the ISIS... their attacks will be car bombs on the border gates, some limited hit and run tactics on the remote outposts...

To deal with them efficiently Iran has to move in to Iraq...and after then game would start. ISIS would simply fall back (they can fall back all the way back to Syria, attack your supply line, IED's on the advancing Iranian army, Snipings time to time...

In the end....yes a determined Iran will finish off the ISIS in the region but to what end.So much resources wasted for Iran....

One of the Turkish Generals whom i deeply respect...once said " If you have some other people willing to fight your war, never fight that war."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> It's not like they can flood in to Iran. Unlike Iraq and Syria, Iran doesn't suffer from domestic violence and hence, any IS intruder will be identified quite easily for 2 main reasons:
> 
> 1. They have no support base in the country, nothing worth noting I mean. People with all kinds of political views despise them. I am not counting some rare maniacs who may support them.
> 
> 2. IS members can't speak Persian or other languages used in Iran. Khuzestan province is safe because it borders Shia areas of Iraq.
> 
> To sum it up, IS can't do anything inside Iran, however they may launch some Kamikaze attacks in border areas, security checkpoints in borders or launching short range rockets inside Iran.


They would have a good support from Baluch regions. Also, about 10% of Iraqi kurds, and some kurds of Iran(unknown percentage) are salafists as well, and they can start to mess around as well. BTW, there are many afghan and Pakistani, and kurds, and baluch jihadists who can speak farsi fluently, and know Iran very well. But, IS has proved to choose their goals and plans very wisely. I doubt if they start to do a massive attack against Iran, before they solve their issues in Iraqi kurdistan.


----------



## Ostad

New said:


> Akh, akh, man ashegh in ehsasati boodane Iraniha hastam,
> @Ostad @haman10 shoma hardo ensanhaye khoob va doost dashtani hastid
> Ma iraniha na tarikh khafani darim, (az room o eskandar gerefte ta afghan o moghol o rusia o arabha o britain o osmani o porteghali o hame o hame oomadan rikhtan in mamlekato gereftan) amma be tanha chizi ke mitoonim eftekhar konim hamin ehsasate pake iraniha ba har rango o ghom hast ke dar toole tarikh in marzo boom ro dar kenare ham nagah dashte, va man be shakhse asheghesham
> vaghean ke:
> ما برای پرسیدن نام گلی ناشناس چه سفرها کرده ایم، چه سفرها کرده ایم
> 
> ما برای بوسیدن خاک سر قله ها چه خطرها کرده ایم، چه خطرها کرده ایم
> 
> ما برای آنکه ایران گوهری تابان شود خون دلها خورده ایم
> 
> خون دلها خورده ایم
> 
> ما برای آنکه ایران خانه خوبان شود رنج دوران برده ایم
> 
> رنج دوران برده ایم
> 
> ما برای بوئیدن بوی گل نسترن چه سفرها کرده ایم، چه سفرها کرده ایم
> 
> ما برای نوشیدن شورابه های کویر چه خطرها کرده ایم، چه خطرها کرده ایم
> 
> ما برای خواندن این قصه عشق به خاک خون دلها خورده ایم
> 
> خون دلها خورده ایم
> 
> ما برای جاودانه ماندن این عشق پاک رنج دوران برده ایم
> 
> رنج دوران برده ایم


@New ye soal tadriseh zabaneh madari to madares chizeh na magoul va na motarefi hast barayeh khastan.?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, this is the thing i said before in one of our threads...
> 
> ISIS is not dumb to open up a brand new front with power players in the region aka Turkey, Iran, KSA.....they won't risk their newly founded "Caliphate".
> 
> So let's say some how Iran got in fight with the ISIS... their attacks will be car bombs on the border gates, some limited hit and run tactics on the remote outposts...
> 
> To deal with them efficiently Iran has to move in to Iraq...and after then game would start. ISIS would simply fall back (they can fall back all the way back to Syria, attack your supply line, IED's on the advancing Iranian army, Snipings time to time...
> 
> In the end....yes a determined Iran will finish off the ISIS in the region but to what end.So much resources wasted for Iran....
> 
> One of the Turkish Generals whom i deeply respect...says " If you have some other people willing to fight your war, never fight that war."



Iran would not directly attack them in Iraq, since she has no international support, and it can only increase the hatred of sunnis about Iran and increase the sanctions immediately. There was some talks in Iran, to attack IS, at least by using air force, when they reach to 100km distance from Iran border, but, now we see that they have reached to less than 50km distance from border, and Iran does nothing, which is what I exactly expecting due to the above reasons. 
BTW, Iran has already used all of her capabilities and her allies capabilities against IS. So, no miracle would happen even if they directly attack on IS in Iraq. The only non-used forces of Iran, are her army(ground force, which is consisted of bunch of untrained conscripts who most of them, have not even touched a real weapon), and the IRIAF which would be the only useful force that is left for Iran and her allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> They would have a good support from Baluch regions. Also, about 10% of Iraqi kurds, and some kurds of Iran(unknown percentage) are salafists as well, and they can start to mess around as well. BTW, there are many afghan and Pakistani, and kurds, and baluch jihadists who can speak farsi fluently, and know Iran very well. But, IS has proved to choose their goals and plans very wisely. I doubt if they start to do a massive attack against Iran, before they solve their issues in Iraqi kurdistan.



What I know about Kurds is that they always take their 'Kurdishness' before religion. Number of Salafi Kurds is just too small.
You could say that for a different situation, but now, IS is killing Kurds in Iraq, no Kurds will side with them anywhere.

In Baluchestan, Rigi couldn't recruit many people, 1000 at most. IS didn't exist back then, I don't see why they may be able to absorb more Baluchs than Rigi who was also a Baluch?

Over all, I'm not worried about an IS incursion in to Iran, but lives of those people and border guards who are near the Iraqi border.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> mikham bikhial post kardaned link besham.(ageh mikhay khodet to net search kon)
> avalan aliyev ye dictatoreh va hameyeh dictator ha tarikh masraf daran.
> dovom estedlaleh hamvatanet, haman ye khordeh eshkal dareh. masalan alan mageh tio israel yahodi haye shiraz va azarbayjan va esfahan zendegi nemikonan? amalan moshakeh irani dareh samteh irani shellik mishe.
> 3vom shoma farz kon in toteyeh sehyonist hast. bia ye jor digeh be gazieh negah konim.
> fardeh *X* y daraye moshakhase hoviyatie *a *hast. in fard mikhad in hoviat ajdadish ro negah dareh. 2 grouh vojod dareh yeki ke gasd dareh moshakhaseye a ro hazf kone va ye grouhe dige ke in moshakhase ro na tanha gaboul mikoneh balkeh emkanat jahateh parvareshe in moshakhase dar ekhtiyar X gharar mideh, khob X bekodom taraf tamayol peyda mikoneh.?


ghataan grouhi ke emkanat dar ekhtiareshoon mizare . hala ghasdet az matrah kardan een mozo chi bood dadash ?



Ostad said:


> @New ye soal tadriseh zabaneh madari to madares chizeh na magoul va na motarefi hast barayeh khastan.?


bebin dadash , avalan tooye kole jahan hich keshvari ru peyda nemikoni ke biad va zaban haye local va mahali ru tadris kone .

2voman khob mage kurd ha nistan ? mage balouch nist , arab nist gilak nist lu nist ? chera ina eteraz nadaran ?

javab een soal mano bede :

kermanshahi ha kurdan doroste ? ta hala kermanshah oomadi ? midooni mardom ba che felakati zendegi mikonan ? hala ba tabriz moghayese kon !! khoda sad hezar martabe shokr ke tabriz enghad ba safa va pishraftast . ama jaleb injast ke mardom kermanshah een mozo ru dark mikonan va hich eterazi nadaran .

khob hala farz kon jaye kermanshah va tabriz bar aks bood . khodaeesh shoma eterazatet 100 million barabar nemishod ? allah vakili mishod .

ama ma hamamoon irani hastim va khoonemoon az ham dige rangi tar nist .

===

ALBATE : man ba een mozo ke azari ha hagh daran dars amoozesh azari dashte bashan movafegham , ama een mozo boodgeye besiar kalan keshvari mikhad ke dar hale hazer keshvar tavan pardakhtesho nadare .

maslan man khonevadeye madarim azari balad nistan yani farsi sohbat mikonan . een mozoo edame dashte bashe ta 100 sale dige hameye zaban haye mahalli iran az beyn mire 

be alave kelas haye khossosi ke ban nistan . mardom mitoonan be kelas haye kharej az madrese bebaran bache hashoono



Serpentine said:


> What I know about Kurds is that they always take their 'Kurdishness' before religion. Number of Salafi Kurds is just too small.
> You could say that for a different situation, but now, IS is killing Kurds in Iraq, no Kurds will side with them anywhere.
> 
> In Baluchestan, Rigi couldn't recruit many people, 1000 at most. IS didn't exist back then, I don't see why they may be able to absorb more Baluchs than Rigi who was also a Baluch?
> 
> Over all, I'm not worried about an IS incursion in to Iran, but lives of those people and border guards who are near the Iraqi border.


R U for real bro?

why do u quote someone who u know is a troll and continues to spew BS ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> What I know about Kurds is that they always take their 'Kurdishness' before religion.


uhhm .. That's true for most of them, and *not all of them.*


> Number of Salafi Kurds is just too small.


About Kurds in Iraq, I have read different numbers, but they are around 10%.
For kurds in Iran, I know that there a lot of kurdish Salafist, who are trained with religious imams coming from gulf countries, or studied there. I know that's the case for kurds in Western Azerbaijan, and don't know much about kurds in Sanandaj or Kermanshah, but I doubt if they are much different.


> You could say that for a different situation, but now, IS is killing Kurds in Iraq, no Kurds will side with them anywhere.


You are wrong. I am even sure that many of those killings are done by religious and salafist kurds, and not arabs. Even the same thing happened for some Iraqi turkmens.


> In Baluchestan, Rigi couldn't recruit many people, 1000 at most. IS didn't exist back then, I don't see why they may be able to absorb more Baluchs than Rigi who was also a Baluch?


Because he had no money and not much support, but the local people were sympathizing with him.

mod edit


----------



## IR1907

Sinan said:


> Mate, this is the thing i said before in one of our threads...
> 
> ISIS is not dumb to open up a brand new front with power players in the region aka Turkey, Iran, KSA.....they won't risk their newly founded "Caliphate".
> 
> So let's say some how Iran got in fight with the ISIS... their attacks will be car bombs on the border gates, some limited hit and run tactics on the remote outposts...
> 
> To deal with them efficiently Iran has to move in to Iraq...and after then game would start. ISIS would simply fall back (they can fall back all the way back to Syria, attack your supply line, IED's on the advancing Iranian army, Snipings time to time...
> 
> In the end....yes a determined Iran will finish off the ISIS in the region but to what end.So much resources wasted for Iran....
> 
> One of the Turkish Generals whom i deeply respect...says " If you have some other people willing to fight your war, never fight that war."



Good post, i agree my Turkish brother.



kollang said:


> age una betunan ba raket parakaniye khafif be iran, iran ro tahrik be modakheleye nezami konand, unvaght tedade bishomari sunniye efrati az sar ta sare aalam baraye jang ba ma shi'e ha ba daesh beyat mikonan.shayad in hadafeshun bashe.



No mate, for Sunni extremist militants there is no such thing as Iranian,Iraqi,Arab. They will kill Shias no matter if they are Iraqi,Persian,Turkish,Afghan or whatever. THey just kill based on religion so that is why i said all the dirt and trash worldwide is already in ISIS, it cant get any worse than this, really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

فقط ببینید داعش تجهیزات و غنائمش رو چطور مخفی می کنه تا درک کنید که چقدر اینا آموزش دیده و با برنامه هستن .

















بر خلاف ارتش های عراق و سوریه چیزی رو که نتونن با خودشون ببرن رو نابود می کنن تا دست دشمن نیفته .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Serpentine said:


> What I know about Kurds is that they always take their 'Kurdishness' before religion. Number of Salafi Kurds is just too small.
> You could say that for a different situation, but now, IS is killing Kurds in Iraq, no Kurds will side with them anywhere.
> 
> In Baluchestan, Rigi couldn't recruit many people, 1000 at most. IS didn't exist back then, I don't see why they may be able to absorb more Baluchs than Rigi who was also a Baluch?
> 
> Over all, I'm not worried about an IS incursion in to Iran, but lives of those people and border guards who are near the Iraqi border.



These people who for whatever reason are clinging their hope on ISIS fight against Iran, which is a big,big fail. Their previous hopes on other terrorist groups Jundullah have been smashed to the ground and this time it wont be any different.

A largely Persian speaking nation that is surrounded by Arabs can not get infiltrated by crazy lunatics, even if they speak Persian fluently their animalistic behaviour will expose them and the local citizens will get suspicious who then will alert the authorities, this has happened many times near border areas that locals give intelligence to security forces who come and clean these trashes.

Any country with a semi decent army and soldiers that do not run away can make mince meat out of these crazy lunatics. Iraqi army could have finished them but they were so disorganized and unpatriotic... just unbelievable.


----------



## IR1907

haman10 said:


> looolz
> 
> u want to report him to admins ?
> 
> u high ? threat ? insult ?
> 
> 
> 
> @WebMaster
> 
> this is the translation of what @kollang said :
> 
> serpentine i dont want to meddle in your work , but discussion with that person bears no result .
> 
> now who is trolling ?



Lets not feed the troll



S00R3NA said:


> فقط ببینید داعش تجهیزات و غنائمش رو چطور مخفی می کنه تا درک کنید که چقدر اینا آموزش دیده و با برنامه هستن .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بر خلاف ارتش های عراق و سوریه چیزی رو که نتونن با خودشون ببرن رو نابود می کنن تا دست دشمن نیفته .



Why have i the feeling that elements of Mossad are behind the training of these ISIS fighters ? !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> If you are talking about the threating, Yes, I did threat and this doesn't violate any PDF's rule.you have violated Iranian cyber police's rule and your posts are against our national security.so basically thats my duty as an Iranian citizen to report you.and unlike you i never insulted you but you have insulted my mother and me for several times
> .haman10 and others have observed this too.
> 
> So do whatever you want to do.
> 
> @WebMaster



Insulted your mother!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> Insulted your mother!?


Yes he did.ask @haman10 if you doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@kollang 



> Yes, I did threat and this doesn't violate any PDF's rule.you have violated Iranian cyber police's rule and your posts are against our national security.so basically thats my duty as an Iranian citizen to report you.



So, your one of the famous "Basiji" members which Rmi warns us.


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> @kollang
> 
> 
> 
> So, your one of the famous "Basiji" members which Rmi warns us.


Listen, I dont have to explain anything to you but I do so for the last time.this guy is a separatist and violates our national security.thats my right as an Iranian citizen to report him to Police.does it make me a basij member?I dont care anyway.

By the way I have no problem with being basiji but unfortunately I am not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Listen, I dont have to explain anything to you but I do so for the last time.this guy is a separatist and violates our national security.thats my right as an Iranian citizen to report him to Police.does is make me a basij member?I dont care anyway.
> 
> By the way I have no problem with being basiji but unfortunately I am not.


Yeap, you don't need to explain yourself.... i'm just taking note to myself....

Also, i will warn future Azeri and Turkmen members from Iran.


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Yeap, you don't need to explain yourself.... i'm just taking note to myself....
> 
> Also, i will warn future Azeri and Turkmen members from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

kollang said:


> In naghshe be rouz nis.akhiran shahre jowla ro ham gereftan.hadafe baadi,shahre marzie khaneghine.
> 
> Man fekr konam ta do se hafte dige Iran varede jang mishe.


be hamin sadegi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> @New ye soal tadriseh zabaneh madari to madares chizeh na magoul va na motarefi hast barayeh khastan.?


na azizam chera namaghool bashe osoolan jozve hoghoogh har kasi ham hast.
ye soal ham bezar man beporsam
be nazare shoma chera system hokoomati az in kar jelogiri mikone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

@atatwolf

I thought u said Iranian girls are ugly?

Inghadr rmi5 va ostad ro aziat nakonid.



S00R3NA said:


> فقط ببینید داعش تجهیزات و غنائمش رو چطور مخفی می کنه تا درک کنید که چقدر اینا آموزش دیده و با برنامه هستن .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بر خلاف ارتش های عراق و سوریه چیزی رو که نتونن با خودشون ببرن رو نابود می کنن تا دست دشمن نیفته .


Yade GLA mindaze mano.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bebin dadash , avalan tooye kole jahan hich keshvari ru peyda nemikoni ke biad va zaban haye local va mahali ru tadris kone .


shadidan to in mozou shak daram fagat to EU shoma *Belarus*, *Belgium*( 3 ta official language daran), *Austria, Cyprus, Finland, Ireland, Italy, Kosovo,Netherlands, Luxembourg, Malta, Poland, Sweden, Switzerland*(4 ta official language), ....
az on on taraf UK ro dar nazar begir ke aslan zabaneh rasmi nadareh.


> 2voman khob mage kurd ha nistan ? mage balouch nist , arab nist gilak nist lu nist ? chera ina eteraz nadaran ?


ta onjayi ke man midunam Arabi dareh tadris mishe, dar morede bagie, dast rasi be amouzeshe zababeh madari az hougeh avalieh onhast.
javab een soal mano bede :



> kermanshahi ha kurdan doroste ? ta hala kermanshah oomadi ? midooni mardom ba che felakati zendegi mikonan ? hala ba tabriz moghayese kon !! khoda sad hezar martabe shokr ke tabriz enghad ba safa va pishraftast . ama jaleb injast ke mardom kermanshah een mozo ru dark mikonan va hich eterazi nadaran .
> 
> khob hala farz kon jaye kermanshah va tabriz bar aks bood . khodaeesh shoma eterazatet 100 million barabar nemishod ? allah vakili mishod .
> 
> ama ma hamamoon irani hastim va khoonemoon az ham dige rangi tar nist .
> 
> ===


1.aziz jan man ehterami ziadi barayeh mardom Kermanshah gaelam va famil Kkermanshahi ham daram, vali shoma chera dari Tabriz ro ba Kermanshah mogayese mikoni jamiyate Kermanshah hodudeh 850,000 nafar hast jamiyateh Tabriz 1,800,000 nafar, shoma ageh mikhay moghayeseh koni bayad Tabriz ro ba Mashhad, va Esfahan moghayese koni.
2.Tabriz to jazb sarmayeh gozareh khareji rotbeh aval ya dovom ro dareh, in dar halieh ke budjeh tabriz houdeh 1/10 esfahan hast.



> ALBATE : man ba een mozo ke azari ha *hagh* daran dars amoozesh azari dashte bashan movafegham , *ama* een mozo boodgeye besiar kalan keshvari mikhad ke dar hale hazer keshvar tavan pardakhtesho nadare .
> 
> maslan man khonevadeye madarim azari balad nistan yani farsi sohbat mikonan . een mozoo edame dashte bashe ta 100 sale dige hameye zaban haye mahalli iran az beyn mire
> 
> be alave kelas haye khossosi ke ban nistan . mardom mitoonan be kelas haye kharej az madrese bebaran bache hashoono


hagh ba ama kenar ham tarkibeh jalebi nist. 
budjeh? mojavezesh sader beshe mardom khodeshon budjash ro tamin mikonan.
dar moredeh kelashaye khososi miduni ke tofel Turki ro(tomer) az Turkeyeh sader mishe pas ... fek konam manzoreh man ro to post gabli dar moredeh fardeh X motavajeh shodi.



New said:


> na azizam chera namaghool bashe osoolan jozve hoghoogh har kasi ham hast.
> ye soal ham bezar man beporsam
> be nazare shoma chera system hokoomati az in kar jelogiri mikone?


fek mikonam mikhan hoviyateh melli ro tabdil be yek hoviyateh gomi faragir bokonan, ke albate in shayad to bazi manateg javab bedeh vali to gesmat hayeh Azarineshin, Kurdneshin va Arabneshin va... baethe tafraghe khahad shod.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> ostad ro aziat nakonid.


aziz mage maraz darim aziatesh konim ?  

yek bar dige posta ru bekhoon 

@Ostad hamin dige man az bahs ba mantegh va gheyr ehsasi khosham miad . dirooz bahs hemayat az armanestan bood ke vaghean bi ensafi taam bood be nazare man .

be zoodi javab posteto midam dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Commandant

salam baradar 

agha yekam az oun "pearls of wisdom" ru share kon dadash 

chera enghad ghaziye babr va palang vasat mohem bood ?

che farghi mikone scrap shode bashan ya na ?

=====================

one of the funnies posts in this forum 

Breaking: Iraqi President appoints new prime minister, and It's not Maliki | Page 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

*mosahebe ba zoje khosh shanse nejat yafte az saneheye ir-140









سکانس اول /محوطه بهداری ارتش:*

*سفر بدون برنامه*

دست‌هایش سوخته و بانداژ شده است اما چون دوستانش دور و برش هستند، همچنان می‌خندد، آن هم به پهنای صورت. نشسته بیرون روی یکی از تخت‌هایی که توی راهرو بهداری ارتش به امان خدا‌‌ رها شده. یکی از دوستانش می‌زند روی شانه‌اش و می‌گوید: یک بار جستی ملخک، دو بار جستی ملخک... صدای شلیک خنده‌هایشان ادامه ضرب المثل را ناتمام می‌گذارد...

محمد عابد‌زاده که نگران حال و روز همسرش است، می‌گوید: همه اتفاق‌ها 30 ثانیه بیشتر طول نکشید. حالا احساس می‌کنم خدا من را دوست دارد. اصلا قرار نبود با این پرواز برویم. مریم دوست داشت برود و به خانواده‌اش سر بزند. تا 12 شب بلیت نداشتیم. اسم‌هایمان را داخل لیست انتظار نوشته بودیم. تا اگر جا خالی شد با ما تماس بگیرند. آخر می‌دانید پروازهای تهران طبس به قول خودمان پروازهای کارگری است کارگرهایی که برای کار معدن از تهران و شهرهای دیگر به مهر آباد می‌آیند مسافرهای همیشگی این پرواز‌ها هستند. خیلی پیش می‌آید که یکی دو تا انصرافی و کنسلی وجود داشته باشد. ساعت 6 اطلاع دادند که جای خالی هست ما هم ساعت 7و نیم فرودگاه بودیم.. بالاخره 8 و ربع سوار هواپیما شدیم و مقدمات خسته کننده و کسالت بار پرواز آغاز شد.



*سکانس دوم /داخل کابین هواپیما:*

*همه چیز آرام بود*

محمد می‌گوید: فکرش را هم نمی‌توانم بکنم که من زنده‌ام که خدا خودش من را بامعجره‌اش نجات داد. بعد رو به همسرش که بهت زده ما را نگاه می‌کند کرد و ادامه داد: باید موبایل‌ها را خاموش می‌کردیم. داخل هواپیما یک عالمه بچه بود بعد این هواپیما‌ها چون کوچک هستند اصلا فضای استانداردی ندارند صندلی‌ها و مسافر‌ها چفت هم نشسته‌اند انگار هیچ استانداردی برای جا نمایی درست صندلی‌ها انجام نشده است. کاپیتان اکراینی که آخرش هم نفهمیدم اسمش چی بود و تنها یک «اف» معروف ته اسم و فامیلش داشت یک خوش آمد گویی دست و پا شکسته تحویلمان داد مودبانه از تاخیر به وجود آمده معذرت خواهی کرد و موتور‌ها روشن شد.

محمد میگوید مریم داشت با گوشی موبایلش بازی می‌کرد. سر زدن به «پو» معروف و حمام کردنش؛ بعد هم خرید و بازی کردن برای جمع آوری سکه‌های بیشتر. به من نشان داد که برای پو چاق و چله داخل گوشی کلاه جدید خریده است. صدای گریه یک نوزاد هم می‌آمد. صدای مکالمات کاپیتان با برج مراقبت را می‌شنیدم بعد صدای وحشتناک ملخ‌های موتور هواپیما که واقعا گوش خراش و وحشتناک هستند. هواپیما یک نیم دور چرخید روی باند تا در مسیر تیک آف قرار بگیرد.

حالا محمد انگار که بخواهد فیلم سینمایی تعریف کند روی تخت جا به جا می‌شود و ادامه می‌دهد: همه چیز در یک چشم بر هم زدن اتفاق افتاد.

مریم همسر محمد که دختر رییس دانشگاه آزاد شهرستان طبس است در ادامه حرف‌های همسرش می‌گوید: خطر مرگ از بیخ گوشمان گذشت.

مریم رهنما با بغض می‌گوید: اصلا هیچ کسی فکرش را نمی‌کرد هواپیما سقوط کند. درست است که همه ما اعتقاد قلبی داریم مرگ حق است اما به خدا هیچ کسی فکرش را نمی‌کرد همه پودر بشوند.

زن جوان نمی‌تواند حرف هایش را ادامه بدهد صورتش را لای انگشت‌هایش مخفی می‌کند تا راحت‌تر گریه کند. بعد انگار که یک چیز جدید یادش آمده باشد می‌گوید: چهره مسافر‌ها یادم نمی‌رود. آن خانمی که بچه بغلش بود عروسک آبی پوش دختر کوچولویی که دو سه ردیف جلو‌تر از ما نزدیک کابین خلبان نشسته بودند هیچ وقت یادم نمی‌رود. خدا ما را دوست داشت باید می‌ماندیم وگرنه برای خدا که کاری نداشت ما را هم مثل بقیه مسافر‌ها به آسمان می‌برد.

محمد دستهای بانداژ شده‌اش را روی هم قلاب می‌کند و می‌گوید: من بار دومم است که از مرگ فرار می‌کنم. اولین بار سال 84 بود آن وقت‌ها دانشجوی کار‌شناسی ارشد بودم از طبس به تهران می‌آمدم که در محور طبس یکهو اسکانیا به دلیل سرعت زیاد و جریان‌‌ همان باک‌های اضافه و اتصالی در سیستم برق آتش گرفت. با باک اتوبوس دو وجب بیشتر فاصله نداشتم. آن بار از طبس به تهران می‌آمدم و از مرگ جستم و این بار از تهران به طبس می‌رفتم که خدا رو شکر زنده ماندم. خوب یادم هست اتوبوس چپ شد و همه مسافر‌ها روی هم ریختند. شیشه‌ها شکسته شده بود. و اصلا هیچ صدایی را نمی‌شنیدم. همین که به خودم آمدم و توانستم حرکت کنم از پنجره شکسته و از لابه لای شیشه خورده‌ها خودم را به بیرون پرتاب کردم. هنوز پایم به زمین جفت و جور نشده بود که یکهو اتوبوس آتش گرفت آن هم درست از‌‌ همان قسمتی که من نشسته بودم. شانس آوردم که زود خودم را به بیرون پرتاب کردم. در آن حادثه تعدادی از مسافرهای اتوبوس جزغاله شدند.

مرد جوان ادامه می‌دهد: الان دقیقا به شما می‌گویم که همه اتفاق‌های صعود تا سقوط هواپیما 2 دقیقه هم طول نکشید اما می‌توانم ساعت‌ها در باره آن لحظه‌ها برایتان حرف بزنم. هواپیما یک نیم دور چرخید به سمت غرب من که مهندس پرواز نیستم اما بعد از این همه هواپیما سواری در مسیر طبس تهران دیگر دستم آمده است که مسیر پرواز از طرف ورامین می‌گذرد. دماغه به سمت کرج بود. با خودم گفت حتما این طرف باند خالی است خلبان اوج می‌گیرد و بعد در آسمان دور می‌زند.



*سکانس سوم/کابین هواپیما:*

*لحظات مرگ آور*

محمد می‌گوید: هواپیما از روی باند بلند شد. خلبان یک چیزهایی به برج مراقبت گفت یک دقیقه بیشتر طول نکشید من منتظر بودم که پرنده آهنی دور بزند اما همچنان به سمت کرج پرواز می‌کرد. یکی از موتور‌ها از کار افتاده بود. برای حرفم دلیل دارم. صدای ملخ ایران 140 خیلی زیاد و گوش خراش است. از پنجره می‌دیدم که یکی از ملخ‌ها یعنی درست ملخ سمت راست کار نمی‌کرد. هواپیما زیاد اوج نگرفت حس می‌کردم داریم به سمت زمین می‌آییم زمان از سقوط جلو‌ زده بود. به تنها چیزی که فکر نمی‌کردم زمان بود. همه‌اش منتظر بودم که پرواز در آسمان ثابت شود و خلبان درباره ارتفاع پرواز و مدت زمان آن برایمان حرف بزند. اما یکهو صدا‌های نامفهوم و برخورد به گوشم رسید. باور کنید قشنگ احساس می‌کردم که بدنه هواپیما به چیزهایی برخورد می‌کند. درست مثل افکت‌های فیلم‌های جنگی بود. هنوز نمی‌دانستم چه بلایی به سرمان آمده است. که یکهو یک صدای مهیب ناشی از برخورد گوشم را کر کرد.



*سکانس چهارم /کابین هواپیمای سقوط کرده:*

*سرزمین ناشناخته*

محمد ادامه می‌دهد: پرنده آهنی با دیوار بتونی برخورد کرده بود بال سمت راست جدا شده بود. یک بوی تند مواد سوختی فضا را پر کرده بود. هواپیما سقوط کرد. و نمی‌دانم بر اثر جرقه یا بر اثر اصطکاک بدنه با دیوار بتونی یکهو آتش شعله کشید. مسافر‌ها زنده بودند. هیچ صدای رادیویی به گوش نمی‌رسید. صدا‌ها را کمی به سختی می‌شنیدم. همه به جنب و جوش افتاده بودند من هم منتظر بودم مهماندار درهای خروج اضطراری را به ما نشان بدهد. از‌‌ همان قسمتی که بال هواپیما جدا شده بود. بیرون را می‌شد دید. هنوز ملخ سمت چپ می‌چرخید و صدا می‌کرد.

به مریم گفتم بلند شو و خودم کمربندهای ایمنی را باز کردم. یکی از مسافر‌ها از‌‌ همان شکاف ایجاد شده بیرون پرید. اول همسرم را به بیرون فرستادم. بعد هم خودم بیرون آمدم. انگار که پرنده آهنی از وسط نصف شده باشد. دو تکه از هواپیما روی زمین افتاده بود. من خودم زیاد فیلم می‌بینم. از آن عشق فیلم‌های هالیودی هستم چیزی که می‌دیدم طوری بود که انگار وسط یکی از‌‌ همان سکانس‌های فیلم‌های هالیودی پیاده شده باشم. زمان و مکان را گم کرده بودم. اصلا نمی‌دانستم که کجا هستیم انگار در یک سر زمین ناشناخته فرود آمده بودیم. شکاف روی بنده خیلی نا‌موزون و تنگ بود. مریم که بیرون پرید خودم هم پریدم. یکهو یادم افتاد که کیف دستی‌ام را می‌توانستم با خودم بردارم کسی از داخل شکاف بیرون نمی‌آمد. دوباره برگشتم داخل کابین کیف لپ تاپم را برداشتم. داخل کابین داغ بود صدای گریه بچه را می‌شنیدم اما کاری از دستم بر نمی‌آمد از بالای شکاف به پایین پریدم تازه داخل کابین آتش گرفته بود. بوی دود و سوختنی می‌آمد تا خودم را به پایین پرتاب کنم دستم و بخشی از صورتم سوخت. داخل کابین هواپیما به شدت داغ شده بود. فکر می‌کنم بیشتر مسافرهایی که ماندند اول خفه شدند بعد هم سوختند. واقعا زمان برای ما نمی‌گذشت. آنهایی که از ما جلو‌تر بیرون پریده بودند روی زمین افتاده بودند و انگار نای راه رفتن نداشتند. انگار یکی در گوشم گفت که هر آن امکان دارد پرنده آهنی از نفس افتاده آتش بگیرد من و مریم با هم شروع به دویدن به سمت فنس‌ها کردیم که یکهو هواپیما با صدای وحشتناکی منفجر شد.

محمد با چشم‌های اشکبار ادامه می‌دهد: همه جا را دود گرفته بود. چشم چشم را نمی‌دید. هیچ صدایی را نمی‌شنیدم. فقط خیالم راحت بود که همسرم کنارم هست به فنس‌های بهداری که رسیدیم یکهو متوجه شدم راه بسته است آنقدر ترسیده بودم که نمی‌دانستم در کدام قسمت کره خاکی هستم. به خودم که آمدم دو نفر دکتر در حال پانسمان زخم‌هایم بودند. بوی دود می‌آمد روی تخت دراز کشیذه بودم و صدای آژیر خودروهای امدادی را می‌شنیدم. باورم نمی‌شد خدا یک بار دیگر به من شانس زندگی کردن داده باشد. خودم 8 درصد بیشتر دچار سوختگی نشدم فقط همین امشب را باید تحت نظر باشم. خدا را شکر که همسرم هم هیچ مشکلی ندارد فقط حالا به خاطر شوک و اتفاقی که شاهدش بوده دچار کوفتگی و کمر درد شده که تا فردا خوب می‌شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

WTF !!

hamashoon zende boodan moghe ie ke soghoot karde !!

khodaye man !!

cheghad vahshatnak !!

ya khoda! !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Edit: Born in Tehran, but an Azerbaijani
> 
> PS. the fact that she is an Azerbaijani, does not make me a racist. If you deny her Azerbaijani identity and try to show her as something else, then you are the racists. BTW, there is no Azerbaijan province, we have West/East Azerbaijan provinces, Ardabil, and so on. What she is identified with, is being an Azerbaijani. So, don't twist the words.



Still hanging around here with your pathetic discussions. I can remember, around 6 months ago, that you were bragging about leaving this forum because of a shortage of time. Who were you kidding? Seems like your pathetic life and your every day frustrations is still the leading reason for you being around here.

She is Iranian by the way. Your *** still probably burns for seeing all these world-headlines about an Iranian woman winning the fields medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

The last time that you and your friends trolled us, admins throw you out of this forum. Is it still burning after six months?  
@atatwolf Your favorite cartoon character is back 



Surenas said:


> Still hanging around here with your pathetic discussions. I can remember, around 6 months ago, that you were bragging about leaving this forum because of a shortage of time. Who were you kidding? Seems like your pathetic life and your every day frustrations is still the leading reason for you being around here.
> 
> Oh, she is Iranian, has an Iranian nationality and has probably never visited Azerbaijan, the land which is named after an Persian satrap anyway. Azerbaijanis, nor Turks, have ever been known for their scientific contributions to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> The last time that you and your friends trolled us, admins throw you out of this forum. Is it still burning after six months?
> @atatwolf Your favorite cartoon character is back



Haha, you still keep convincing yourself that you were the reason for my ban? You probably missed when I insulted the admin in this topic, knowing that I would face a ban, which I didn't not mind at that time. Don't think anyone in this forum is giving a shit about who's trolling you, let alone giving a ban for such act. In the meanwhile, I enjoyed some time in real life, while you were still hanging around, as the pathetic creature you are. 

Atatwolf, who's just as cowardice as you, is a welcome clownish member, which I probably missed the most here. Always nice to read his yurt-level rants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Militant Atheist said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> I thought u said Iranian girls are ugly?
> 
> Inghadr rmi5 va ostad ro aziat nakonid.
> 
> 
> Yade GLA mindaze mano.


There are no ugly girls. Only not enough wodka 




rmi5 said:


> The last time that you and your friends trolled us, admins throw you out of this forum. Is it still burning after six months?
> @atatwolf Your favorite cartoon character is back



He had several proxy accounts in the meantime. Now those accounts are banned, he decided to come back with his surenass account

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

[quote="atatwolf, post: 6057922, member: 140984"He had several proxy accounts in the meantime. Now those accounts are banned, he decided to come back with his surenass account [/quote]

I had just one extra account actually, my dear donor friend, which the admin was aware of before I was banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

@rmi5

He seems so butt hurt about you, he put a support avatar for Armenia 

I think he is butt hurt that his kin is being popped in Iraq by allegedly Turkish support to IS 

Really enjoying these times. Karma is a b1tch, isn't it @Surenas ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

kollang said:


> Good to know.where are you ,now?Somewhere greater than Amsterdam?



I'm in The Hague right now, quite a nice city. Next week I'm going to Prague, which I have heard good stories about.



> I am fine by the way.thanks for asking



Always nice to hear.



atatwolf said:


> @rmi5
> 
> He seems so butt hurt about you, he put a support avatar for Armenia



Armenia is always a nation I proudly support. Got nothing to do with that pathetic clown who's spending his days on childish forums.



> I think he is butt hurt that his kin is being popped in Iraq by allegedly Turkish support to IS
> 
> Really enjoying these times. Karma is a b1tch, isn't it @Surenas ?



You mean Turkmens who are getting butchered by barbaric organizations your nation proudly supports? Great seeing you enjoying these events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> You mean Turkmens who are getting butchered by barbaric organizations your nation proudly supports? Great seeing you enjoying these events.


10% of IS are Turkish citizens. Yezidi and Kurd animals is the target. Destroy KRG and create independent Turkmen regional government in Kirkuk and Musul (Turkmen cities) .


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> 10% of IS are Turkish citizens. Yezidi and Kurd animals is the target. Destroy KRG and create independent Turkmen regional government in Kirkuk and Musul (Turkmen cities) .



I know a significant amount of Turks are within ISIS. Did you think I was surprised? Turks and mass atrocities are like twins to each other. 

Destroy KRG? Not in a life time. Meanwhile, Kurds have captured Kirkuk, while Turkmens have been butchered by ISIS. What goes around, comes around. That is why nationalists in your country are mad on Erdogan for his lack of support for Turkmens, who face the barbaric hordes your ethnic Georgian president has unleashed on the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> I know a significant amount of Turks are within ISIS. Did you think I was surprised? Turks and mass atrocities are like twins to each other.
> 
> Destroy KRG? Not in a life time. Meanwhile, Kurds have captured Kirkuk, while Turkmens have been butchered by ISIS. What goes around, comes around. That is why nationalists in your country are mad on Erdogan for his lack of support for Turkmens, who face the barbaric hordes your ethnic Georgian president has unleashed on the region.


Without US air support IS would have already overrun KRG and Kurdish terrorist would be ethnically cleansed and you know it. You kiss the hands of USA.

HRW: ISIS summarily killed Kurdish civilians in Syria

Look at the pics.. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> Without US air support IS would have already overrun KRG and Kurdish terrorist would be ethnically cleansed and you know it. You kiss the hands of USA.
> 
> HRW: ISIS summarily killed Kurdish civilians in Syria
> 
> Look at the pics.. lol



I find it funny that a Turk is mentioning US support, while your country had to import American and Dutch air technicians to defend your airspace from Syrian missiles. Or all US equipment your nation has bought over the decades.

About the pics; I find the pics just as disgusting as the pics I've seen of ethnic Turks being brutally murdered by ISIS.

23 Turkmens Executed by Barbaric ISIS Terrorists - Aydınlık Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> I find it funny that a Turk is mentioning US support, while your country had to import American and Dutch air technicians to defend your airspace from Syrian missiles. Or all US equipment your nation has bought over the decades.


US won't supply KRG or PKK. Both are in the same boat now fighting for their lifes in Iraq. If KRG didn't go in bed with PKK you might have gotten a chance for weaponry from US but forget it. No way you terrorist will get weapons that will be used against NATO member in the future.
You better face to music and surrender to IS and let it get over with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> US won't supply KRG or PKK. Both are in the same boat now fighting for their lifes in Iraq. If KRG didn't go in bed with PKK you might have gotten a chance for weaponry from US but forget it. No way you terrorist will get weapons that will be used against NATO member. You better face to music and surrender to IS and let it get over with.



US already supplied KRG over the past days, and more supplies are coming from France, Germany, Czech, Italy, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> US already supplied KRG over the past days, and more supplies are coming from France, Germany, Czech, Italy, etc.


Yes, with food haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine


----------



## Surenas

atatwolf said:


> Yes, with food haha



France to send arms to Iraqi Kurds - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

============

i've got a bitdefender internet security 2015 1year original license for 10$   

life is awesome when u have iranian compatriots 

they get u a OEM license in 10mins . how ? only god knows

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> France to send arms to Iraqi Kurds - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


It is still the question but Turkey will prevent that since KRG and PKK are now in the same bed in Iraq

Read: " If necessary, if the current threat level persists, I cannot rule out that we will have to deliver weapons." 

"Meanwhile, France pledged on Wednesday to deliver a new 20-tonne shipment of humanitarian aid including medicine, tents and water treatment equipment to Erbil later in the day."

You won't get more than a tent, box of pain killers, and a little shit to eat before ISIS comes to KRG and puts a dot behind all of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Surenas said:


> I'm in The Hague right now, quite a nice city. Next week I'm going to Prague, which I have heard good stories about.
> 
> 
> 
> Always nice to hear.


WOW, what a first class city.so beautiful. Prague on the other hand is known as the most beautiful city of Europe.(Budapest stands next in the list)






By the way dont ruin your travel by arguing with trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

kollang said:


> WOW, what a first class city.so beautiful. Prague on the other hand is known as the most beautiful city of Europe.(Budapest stands next in the list)



Yeah, I'm really looking forward to visiting Prague. It must be the Paris of Central-Europe, from what I've heard. 



> By the way dont ruin your travel by arguing with trolls.



You're right, but some people here needed to be put in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> @rmi5
> 
> He seems so butt hurt about you, he put a support avatar for Armenia
> 
> I think he is butt hurt that his kin is being popped in Iraq by allegedly Turkish support to IS
> 
> Really enjoying these times. Karma is a b1tch, isn't it @Surenas ?



 yeah, it seems that I have too much screwed this poor guy.  IMHO, I always laugh when I see his avatar. I think I come to his dreams when he is sleeping and I torture him there, as well.  His avatar is like a person who is butthurt and has taken photo from his *** and has printed it in his T-shirt for everyone to see.  Just imagine that person keeps wearing that T-shirt for more than half of a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commandant

haman10 said:


> @Commandant
> 
> salam baradar
> 
> agha yekam az oun "pearls of wisdom" ru share kon dadash
> 
> chera enghad ghaziye babr va palang vasat mohem bood ?
> 
> che farghi mikone scrap shode bashan ya na ?
> 
> =====================
> 
> one of the funnies posts in this forum
> 
> Breaking: Iraqi President appoints new prime minister, and It's not Maliki | Page 5



haman jaan akhe soale kheili ghadimiE boud ke har vaght yadam mioumad zehnamo mashghoul mikard 
vali az rouye ferakh shalvari  hich vaght in jaa naUmadam ta in ke hafteye pish shoma gofti bia o manam belakhare oumadam 

agha Finglish type kardan moshkeli nadare ?  ban nashim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> yeah, it seems that I have too much screwed this poor guy.  IMHO, I always laugh when I see his avatar. I think I come to his dreams when he is sleeping and I torture him there, as well.  His avatar is like a person who is butthurt and has taken photo from his *** and has printed it in his T-shirt for everyone to see.  Just imagine that person keeps wearing that T-shirt for more than half of a year.



The amount of emoticons you use in your posts perfectly represents your childish and clownish character. You must be the most pathetic guy I've ever seen. Came in as an Iranian, when a majority of Iranians here rejected him and now seeks attention with his Azerbaboon flag and avatar, posting most of his posts in this section. 

Your parents must be ashamed. In fact, you must go through life with a serious personality disorder.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Turks and mass atrocities are like twins to each other.



I was wondering when will you start again.... and here we go....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> The amount of emoticons you use in your posts perfectly represents your childish and clownish character. You must be the most pathetic guy I've ever seen. Came in as an Iranian, when a majority of Iranians here rejected him and now seeks attention with his Azerbaboon flag and avatar, posting most of his posts in this section.
> 
> Your parents must be ashamed. In fact, you must go through life with a serious personality disorder.



I just looked at your avatar, and it made me laugh again. 



Commandant said:


> agha Finglish type kardan moshkeli nadare ?  ban nashim ?


It's OK to write Farsi in this thread. Finglish or farsi script does not matter. Outside of this thread, try to use english. They can ban you for this, although they usually don't and just message you a warning at the most extreme case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Surenas said:


> The amount of emoticons you use in your posts perfectly represents your childish and clownish character. You must be the most pathetic guy I've ever seen. Came in as an Iranian, when a majority of Iranians here rejected him and now seeks attention with his Azerbaboon flag and avatar, posting most of his posts in this section.
> 
> Your parents must be ashamed. In fact, you must go through life with a serious personality disorder.


I imagined him wearing a t-shirt with Armenian avatar for half year. I laughed my *** off  What a clown he is. Even after such a long period he seems to have chronic butt hurt caused by you. .. Maybe he should use some lube?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Commandant said:


> agha Finglish type kardan moshkeli nadare ? ban nashim ?


na azizam .

mod backhsh iran yek pesar gol (mese khodet  ) hast be esme @Serpentine

ke aslan adat nadare troll ha ru ban kone , che berese be shoma 

khosh oomadi dada

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> I just looked at your avatar, and it made me laugh again.



Keep on laughing, because it is going to last for quite some time. In contrast to some imaginary fanboy's dream of 'united Azerbaijan'. 



Sinan said:


> I was wondering when will you start again.... and here we go....



Historical facts. Deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hello guys I am back.
Thanks to Chak bamu for banning me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 787B

the trolling is strong in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

اینم عکس ما:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

So everybody is posting their picture now. Can't stay behind then, can I?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

787B said:


> the trolling is strong in this forum.


This is what happens when you require unbanning of well known trolls, ironically its was the Iranian members who demanded the unbanning of a well known separatist against their country.
For some Iranian members he is good as long as he has his racist rants againts Turks but they go crazy when he insults mullahs, i just dont get the logic of such people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> اینم عکس ما:
> 
> View attachment 43398



@SOHEIL ... he is fat too, right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL ... he is fat too, right ?




Yeah man I am .  By the way this photo is a little old, now I go to bodybuilding gym and have better shape of body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

MOHSENAM said:


> Yeah man I am .  By the way this photo is a little old, now I go to bodybuilding gym and have better shape of body.


How much do you pay for Gym in Iran?


----------



## MOHSENAM

xenon54 said:


> How much do you pay for Gym in Iran?




30 dollars per month.
---

More detail from my face :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

MOHSENAM said:


> 30 dollars per month.



I'm guessing 30 dollars for unlimited access per week? That price doesn't much differ from gym prices here in Holland, although you would get the more cheaper gyms here, which are perfectly fine as well. I pay around 50 dollars per month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

MOHSENAM said:


> 30 dollars per month.


@Sinan says it costs 1000$ a year in Ankara, well, at least Iran is about the same price as Switzerland  everything apart from food is damn expensive in Turkey be it Cars, Gasoline, Electronics, a new Iphone costs about 1500$ am i right sinan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

xenon54 said:


> @Sinan says it costs 1000$ a year in Ankara, well, at least Iran is about the same price as Switzerland  everything apart from food is damn expensive in Turkey be it Cars, Gasoline, Electronics, a new Iphone costs about 1500$ am i right sinan?




Some of my friends leave in Europe, US and Canada, when they come back to Iran they say Iran is Paradise, everything is cheap and reachable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

MOHSENAM said:


> Some of my friends leave in Europe, US and Canada, when they come back to Iran they say Iran is Paradise, everything is cheap and reachable.


And we are getting electronics for our relatives in Turkey from Europe because its almost the half of Turkish prices. 

But on food its the opposite, we pay 2.5$ for one cucumber in Switzerland while you get 1kg for the same price in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Surenas said:


> I'm guessing 30 dollars for unlimited access per week? That price doesn't much differ from gym prices here in Holland, although you would get the more cheaper gyms here, which are perfectly fine as well. I pay around 50 dollars per month.




Unlimited acces and 15 times/days in a month.


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Yeah man I am .  By the way this photo is a little old, now I go to bodybuilding gym and have better shape of body.



No man, you are not................

I don't understand the ideal weight for our Iranian friends here... 



MOHSENAM said:


> 30 dollars per month.



Hmmm... do you pay monthly or you pay a years worth ???

There was Gym which i was thinking to go with GF... they said 2000TL for one person for one year. Which means 4000TL = $2000..



xenon54 said:


> @Sinan says it costs 1000$ a year in Ankara, well, at least Iran is about the same price as Switzerland  everything apart from food is damn expensive in Turkey be it Cars, Gasoline, Electronics, a new Iphone costs about 1500$ am i right sinan?



Yeah, exactly bro... Iphone 5s costs around 2000-2200 TL which is around $1000.

And another thing is stuff is not expensive because TL is weak against $ or €.... it is basically huge amount of taxes on foreign products like Cars, Gasoline, Electronics.. etc... I sometimes get angry about the price of the things... but sometimes ı understand the government... like in Ankara, city is overflooding with cars if they lower the taxes, i can't imagine..... trade deficit will soar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> But on food its the opposite, we pay *2.5$ for one cucumber in Switzerland *while you get 1kg for the same price in Turkey.



 We should overflow Europe with Turkish vegetables..... @T-123456 why are we not doing so ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Sinan said:


> We should overflow Europe with Turkish vegetables..... @T-123456 why are we not doing so ?


We are already doing that,all kinds of Melons,grapes,peaches,kaysi(english?)pepers,aubergines etc are coming from Turkey to European markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

T-123456 said:


> We are already doing that,all kinds of Melons,grapes,peaches,kaysi(english?)pepers,aubergines etc are coming from Turkey to European markets.



So you are selling them overpriced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Sinan said:


> So you are selling them overpriced.


No no chance,there is no more money in the branch.
Russia almost destroyed the European vegetable growers,many are just ''giving'' it away.
I will probably try something else like gemstones from Africa.
Bu is bitti artik.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

T-123456 said:


> No no chance,there is no more money in the branch.
> Russia almost destroyed the European vegetable growers,many are just ''giving'' it away.
> *I will probably try something else like gemstones from Africa*.
> Bu is bitti artik.



İ hear that that thing is dangerous as much as it's lucrative.
And illegal. 

P.s, kayısı is apricot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

olcayto said:


> İ hear that that thing is dangerous as much as it's lucrative.
> And illegal.
> 
> P.s, kayısı is apricot


No,only ''legal'',we will probably open a little shop in Marocco,let them come there.
Black African countries are to dangerous with the Ebola virus everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## olcayto

T-123456 said:


> No,only ''legal'',we will probably open a little shop in Marocco,let them come there.
> Black African countries are to dangerous with the Ebola virus everywhere.



Black Africans are more dangerous than ebola it self 

Good luck with your new future business, esnafcı dede.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL ... he is fat too, right ?



He is semi fat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Don't post your pictures! Placing a black box on your face doesn't prevent people with my expertise (that use their skills for evil) from finding you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Holy crap:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

a friendly advice, if you want to post your edited picture use jpg format.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

Surenas said:


> So everybody is posting their picture now. Can't stay behind then, can I?



Are you sure you have enough tomato??


----------



## New

*خطبه های امروز نماز جمعه

شیراز:*
"در مذاکرات هسته ای دولت سابق امریکایی ها در رسانه های خودشان بارها به این نکته اشاره می کردند و به مسئولین ما تذکر می دادند که اگر در مسئله هسته ای مذاکرات بین ایران و امریکا برقرار شود مسئله هسته ای به سرعت حل و فصل می شود یعنی امریکا می گفت اگر بیایید مستقیم با من پای میز مذاکره بنشینید ما مسئله هسته ای را حل و فصل می کنیم . امروز در این دولت با حمایت رهبر معظم انقلاب مذاکرات هسته ای آغاز شد اجازه دادند تا سطح وزیر امور خارجه با امریکا رو در رو و بی پرده به مذاکره بنشینند نه یکبار چندین بار ، نتیجه این ارتباط مستقیم در مذاکره و مذاکره سطح وزیر امور خارجه و پایین تر با امریکا چه نتیجه ای به ارمغان آورد ؟ تحریم ها را تشدید کردند و افزایش دادند ، عبارت های توهین آمیز و ادبیات غلط را بیشتر تکرار نمودند و در گشایش مسئله مذاکرات هم گامی برنداشتند و این خصیصه نظام سلطه و استکبار است ؛ همان که رهبر معظم انقلاب فرمودند مانعی برای مذاکره نیست اما امیدی به نتیجه بخش بودن آن نمی باشد"


*اهواز:*
"
وليکن در يک ساله اخير بخاطر اصرار برخي ازمسئولين براي حل مسائل هسته اي و تحريم مقام معظم رهبري علي رغم ميل باطني خود واعتقاد به عدم حصول نتيجه ضمن بيان عدم خوش بيني خود به مذاکرات اجازه تجربه ناموفق مذاکرات را صادر نمودند؛که متاسفانه آثار سوء اين مذاکرات هم اکنون مشاهده مي شود.
د)مضرات مذاکرات:
-شدت لحن آمريکايي ها نسبت به گذشته و اهنت آميزتر شدن لحن آنها.
-توقعات طلبکارانه تر در مذاکرات (که شاهد نظارت ايشان بر مسائلي مانند ساخت موشک ها و حقوق بشرو...بوديم.)
لذا ايشان علي رغم تشکر از جوابهاي تيم مذاکره کننده که بعضا گزنده تر هم بود ،مذاکراترا درمجموع بي نتيجه دانستند.
-افزايش تحريم ها وجديدتر بودن آنها .
"

*خوی:*
"رابطه با آمريکا و مذاکره با اين کشور به جز در موارد خـاص براي جمهوري اسلامي نه تنها نفعي ندارد بلکه ضرر هم دارد"

*تهران:*
"آمریکا در پی مذاکره نیست در پی سلطه است. می‌گوید در میز مذاکره حرف ما را بشنوید و آن را اجرا کنید این یعنی سلطه. نظام اسلامی نظلام سلطه را نمی‌پذیرد آنها در پی تحقیر ایران اسلامی هستند و می‌خواهند بگویند که دیدید ایران هم تاب نیاورد. می‌خواهند ما را منفعل نشان دهند و این یعنی ذلت جامعه اسلامی.
آیت‌الله خاتمی گفت: این سخن مبنای عقلی نیز دارد. ۳۰ و چند سال پیش که امام(ره) دستور قطع رابطه با آمریکا را صادر کرد،‌ فرمود که آمریکا شیطان بزرگ است. از ۳۶ سال پیش این شیطان کوچک‌تر شده است؟ این شیطان ۱۰ها برابر شده گرچه هیمنه و اقتدار آمریکا به خصوص حمایت از صهیونیست‌های وحشی به کلی شکسته است. این مرگ بر آمریکاهای شما آنها را ذلیل کرده است و تا شیطنت آمریکا باقی است مرگ بر آمریکا نیز باقی خواهند ماند.
وی در ادامه با اشاره به اینکه این سخن یک مبنای تجربی نیز دارد، گفت: ما تجربه مذاکرات چند ماهه اخیر را در قالب ۱+۵ داریم. مقام معظم رهبری تنها مذاکره در این چارچوب را اجازه دادند. در ارتباط با مذاکره با ایران و رابطه طرفینی، مقام معظم رهبری تاکنون به هیچ کس اجازه ندادند اما در همین مذاکره نیم‌بند ۱+۵ آنها (غربی ها) چه کردند؟
خاتمی افزود:‌در این مدت تندترین حرف‌ها و بدترین اهانت‌ها را کردند. آن طرف آمریکایی آن کسی که در شان خودش بود، گفت که فریب‌کاری در ژن مردم ایران است. شما فریب‌کارید. آنها اهانت‌ها را بیشتر کردند و توقعاتشان بیشتر شد. تحریم‌ها را هم بیشتر کردند. آنهایی که دم به دم می‌گفتند که چرا بهانه به دست دشمن می‌دهید آیا ما بهانه دادیم؟
وی تصریح کرد: مقام معظم رهبری قبل از اینکه دولت جدید سر کار بیاید، فرمودند چشم من از مذاکرات آب نمی‌خورد ولی در عین حال منعی هم در مذاکرات نمی‌بینیم اما در واقعیت می‌بینیم که آمریکا به هیچ عنوان قابل اعتماد نیست چرا که آنها دنبال بهانه هستند و دنبال حل مشکل نیستند."

*اصفهان:*
": پیش بینی های رهبر معظم انقلاب از آغاز مذاکرات ایران با 1+5 و توافق ژنو مبنی بر صداقت نداشتن طرف غربی و بهانه جویی های مختلف یکی بعد از دیگری تحقق پیدا کرد که آمریکا بعد از مسئله هسته ای، مسئله حقوق بشر را شرط توافق هسته ای و لغو تحریم ها مطرح می کند.
"

*کرمانشاه:*
"آنها هم باید بدانند مردم حاضر نیستند سر سوزنی از حقوق قانونی خود ، عقب بنشینند.
امام جمعه کرمانشاه گفت : ما باید با این دیدگاه به مذاکرات هسته ای برویم که ، مسئله هسته ای از سوی آنها تنها یک بهانه است و باید آماده بهانه های بعدی آنها هم ، باشیم"

*خرم آباد:*
"حجت الاسلام والمسمین میرعمادی دربخش دیگری ازسخنانش کارشکنی کشورهای غربی درمذاکرات ژنو را بیانگر صداقت نداشتن آنان در برخورد با فعالیتهای هسته ای صلح آمیز کشورمان دانست وگفت: آمریکا وسایرکشورهای غربی دراین مذاکرات بدنبال کسب امتیازات بیشتر و باج خواهی هستند."

*مشهد:*
"خطیب جمعه مشهد با اشاره به اینکه امام حسین و خاندانش در کربلا در مقابل تحریم ها مقاومت کردند و با دشمن مذاکره نکردند و تسلیم نشدند گفت: ایران تا زمانی که عاشورا و کربلا دارد در مقابل دشمنان تسلیم نمی شود.
آیت الله علم الهدی افزود: ایران با الگو برداری از فرهنگ عاشورا در مقابل رژیم شاهنشاهی و در دوران دفاع مقدس به پیروزی رسید و این بار نیز تحریم ها ، اهانت و تحقیر ها را نمی پذیرد و مقابل آمریکا تسلیم نمی شود."

*تبریز*:
"آیت الله مجتهد شبستری گفت: غربی‌ها در مذاکرات همان درخواست‌های سال‌های قبل مبنی بر توقف غنی‌سازی هسته‌ای را تکرار و وقت کشی می‌کنند ، اما باید بدانند که ملت ایران چون از مکتب حسینی الهام می‌گیرند از حق غنی‌سازی و استفاده صلح آمیز هسته‌ای هرگز کوتاه نیامده
و استفاده از آن را حق مسلم خود می‌دانند."

*کیش*:
"حجت الاسلام و المسلمین علیدادی با اشاره به مذاکره هسته ای جمهوری اسلامی ایران با کشورهای غربی گفت: مذاکرات ژنو نشان داد که غربی ها خواهان مذاکره در شرایط یکسان نیستند و به دنبال امتیاز گرفتن از کشور ما هستند."

*بیرجند*:
"حجت الاسلام عبادی با اشاره به مذاکرات هسته ای ایران افزود : تیم مذاکره کننده هسته ای از منافع ملت ایران دفاع می کند اما به فرموده رهبر معظم انقلاب ، امریکایی ها قابل اعتماد نیستند."

*قم*:
"خطیب جمعه قم با اشاره به اینکه این بار هم تیم ایران به مذاکره می رود و حسن ظن غربیها را خواهیم دید افزود: ملت ما به آمریکا اعتماد ندارد و این موضوع ریشه در تاریخ کشور دارد.
حجت الاسلام والمسلمین حسینی بوشهری تلاش برای تصویب تحریمهای جدید در کنگره آمریکا و اذعان رئیس جمهور این کشور که هدف از مذاکره لغو تحریم نیست را نشانه های خوی استکباری دولتمردان آمریکا دانست."

*البرز*:
"امام جمعه کرج در خطبه های نماز جمعه امروز گفت : یکی از مباحث مهم کشور مذاکرات هسته ای است و علی رغم اینکه رهبری فرمودند به این مذاکرات خوشبین نیستند، اما مذاکرات برگزار شد تا ماهیت دورغین کشورهای طرف مذاکره برملا شود ."

*کرمان*:
"امام جمعه موقت کرمان امروز در خطبه های نماز جمعه با اشاره به کارشکنیهای جهانی در به نتیجه نرسیدن مذاکرات ایران با 1+5 گفت : تا زمانی که کشورهای قدرتمند حامی رژیم صهیونیستی هستند و از این رژیم خط می گیرند در مذاکرات به نتیجه نخواهیم رسید ."



bebin kare iran va mazhabe tashayoe be koja keshide
akhoonde darbari
koja raft mirzaye shirazi, ghazi, tabatabaee, ...
bazgashte kahenane mabad 
kare in mardom keshide be ahmade khatami, alamol hoda, jannati, ...


Aghayoon man be tanasobe shoghle sabegham khebreye in noe pishbiniha hastam
roozah va salhaye khoobi ro baraye azizan pishbini nemikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Commandant

SOHEIL said:


> Holy crap:
> 
> View attachment 43459



holy mother of cow !
W T F !!!!
It seems real ! is it real ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> ye kalam az madare aroos.
> abo beriz hamoonja ke misooze.
> oon mame ro looloo bord khalas.
> shoma chiye chi hastin? chiye ki hastin?
> hamash kashk ast. taraf rah miraft migoft abar ghodrat ghadar ghodrat. hamash kashk ast zeki.
> pashmo pile keshvarhaye be estelah ghodratmande jahan rikhte ast agar kheyli orze darid ozaye keshvarhaye khod ra jamo joor konid be melathaye khod beresid.shoma nemitavanid abe biniye khod ra bala bekeshid.
> anghadr ghatname bedahid ta ghatname danetan pare shavad
> yek ghasabe sherafatmand dar mahale ma zendegi mikonad ke az ozae eghtesadi mardom ba khabar ast va az vey ham etela'ate moheme eghtesadi ra migiram.
> chera az jahaye gerangheymat kharid mikonid? az tarebare nazdike manzele ma kharid konid. dar mahale ma gheymatha sabet ast .
> be aghaye obama migam gondetar az shoma ham kari natoonestan bokonan
> behtar ast haman basati ra ke khod pahn kardid khodetoon jam konid male bad bikhe rish sahebesh
> ghatare pishrafte hasteyi iran ye tormozi dasht ma tormozesho kandim endakhtim door.
> bale
> 
> (no offense  )
> 
> edit: agha man ino nagoftam bekhoda  reyise ye mamlekate 77 melioni 8 sal migoft ke tamame aghayoon 8 sal postesh boodan.. aslan ehsase sharm mikonam ina ro neveshtam  bara hamin edit gozashtam . kholase mokhlesim kako. shayad bavaret nashe bazi vaghta afsoos mikhoram jalili entekhab nashod. you know...?


Haghighatesho bekhay ye kam confused shodam va age bekham rastesham begam bayad begam hanooz ham ye kam confused hastam, az postet.
age manzoore postet ooni bashe ke man hads mizanam, then mano ham dar ghame khodet sharik bedoon.
valla kako
delam baray mardom badbabkht in nahiye ye joghrafiaee misooze ke in 40 50 sale omreshoono ye edde sare (dozdi, haroom khori, hemaghat, shahvate ghodrat, shahvate servat,....) chenan be gand keshoondan ke oon saresh napeydast.
450,000 javoon jooneshono dadan, baraye inke aghayoon dobare system kahenane maabad ro pyade konan.
tofoo bar to ey charkhe gardoon tofoo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Ostad said:


> a friendly advice, if you want to post your edited picture use jpg format.



That's not going to do much,


Ostad said:


> a friendly advice, if you want to post your edited picture use jpg format.



It doesn't matter actually, if they ever use that picture in social media, or even if it resembles their likeness they could be identified within the first eight to ten hours since start circulation period of that picture, but of course that doesn't mean you're verified, you could be using someone else's image.

And yes, you could be found even on the strictest privacy settings.



Sinan said:


> We should overflow Europe with Turkish vegetables..... @T-123456 why are we not doing so ?


I should export iPhone to Turkey and become super rich!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> I should export iPhone to Turkey and become super rich!



To be rich...you have to evade tax... and do it illegally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Sinan said:


> To bch...you have to evade tax... and do it illegally.


What do you say Sinan? Let's become partners! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> What do you say Sinan? Let's become partners! !





Mate looking at the wrong guy.  I live in Ankara. Police will bust our *** in no time.. You should try to get some connection from south-eastern Turkey... and bring the goods via Syria or Iraq....which means you have to deal with ISIS or PKK 

Risky business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Sinan said:


> Mate looking at the wrong guy.  I live in Ankara. Police will bust our *** in no time.. You should try to get some connection from south-eastern Turkey... and bring the goods via Syria or Iraq....which means you have to deal with ISIS or PKK
> 
> Risky business.


Lol. I don't do business with terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> To be rich...you have to evade tax... and do it illegally.



My guess is that taxes in Turkey are high by the Middles Eastern standards. If that is correct, are they strictly enforced as we see in Western Europe and North America? Or they can be easily evaded?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Full Moon said:


> My guess is that taxes in Turkey are high by the Middles Eastern standards. If that is correct, are they strictly enforced as we see in Western Europe and North America? Or they can be easily evaded?


It's even higher than EU standarts...

On general goods.. it's very strictly enforced... there is absolutely no way, that you can evade it when you are buyying stuff like gasoline, cars, phones, etc...

Other than that companies gave taxes inaccording to their profit... we can say %30-35 of the total profit of the company.. now you may evade this. There are ways... but treasury will eventually find your fraud and make your world hell for you.... it's very risky business to fraud on tax.

Other than that, in southeastern areas of Turkey, things are not strict as the rest of the Turkey.



Militant Atheist said:


> Lol. I don't do business with terrorists.



What about using terrorists as couriers...their package will be a C4 which can be remotely detonated. .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Commandant said:


> holy mother of cow !
> W T F !!!!
> It seems real ! is it real ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> confused chera? roozeye shak dar chera migiri momen? hadset dorost bood
> gahi tarjih midi jay inke yeki biado kharje ye khooneye kolangio darbe daghoon kone..yeki ba loder biad kolan ba khak yeksanesh kone ...ghaziyeye afsoosamo migam..
> 
> حسن روحانی رئیس جمهور در پیامی که در وب سایت رسمی نهاد ریاست جمهوری منتشر شد، موفقیت مریم میرزاخانی را تبریک گفت، بالاترین مقام اجرایی و* تنها* مقام رسمی کشور که بطور رسمی به این خبر واکنش نشان داد. در این پیام آمده که: کسب برترین جایزه ریاضیات در جهان را به شما تبریک می‌گویم. امروز ایرانیان می‌توانند به خود ببالند که اولین زن برنده جایزه "فیلدز" هموطن آنان است؛ آری باید که شایستگان بر صدر نشینند و قدر ببینند. همه
> ایرانیان در هر کجای جهان سرمایه های ملی این مرز و بوم هستند و من به نمایندگی از ملت ایران تلاش های علمی شما را ارج می نهم.
> 
> 
> *محل کار و فعالیت برخی مدال‌آوران المپیاد ریاضی(۱۳۷۱تا۱۳۸۵)*
> کسری رفیعی
> .....استاد گروه ریاضی دانشگاه اوکلاهاما
> 
> رامین تکلوبیغش.....استاد دانشگاه شیکاگو
> محمد مهدیان.....پژوهشگر گوگل
> افشین عبداللهی.....استراتژیست در شرکت سرمایه گذاری نایت کپیتال
> مریم میرزاخانی.....استاد دانشگاه استنفورد آمریکا
> رویا بهشتی زواره.....استاد دانشگاه واشنگتن در سنت لوییس
> محمد جواهری
> .....استاد ریاضیدان دانشگاه سینا در نیویورک
> 
> کیوان مالحی.....استاد ریاضی دانشگاه آمریکایی و آلمانی ژاکوب برمن
> ایمان افتخاری.....استاد آی پی ام در ایران
> علیرضا صالحی‌گل‌سفیدی.....استاد علوم ریاضی دانشگاه کالیفرنیا در آمریکا
> هادی سلماسیان.....استاد علوم ریاضی و آمار دانشگاه اوتاوای آمریکا
> محسن بهرام‌گیری.....دکترای علوم ریاضی دانشگاه ماساچوست آمریکا و استاد دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
> محسن بیاتی.....فوق دکترای فناوری اطلاعات از دانشگاه استنفورد و استاد همین دانشگاه
> امید امینی.....پژوهشگر مرکز ملی تحقیقات علمی فرانسه
> شاهد حاجی‌علی‌احمد.....عضو گروه تحقیقاتی شرکت مایکروسافت
> جواد لوایی‌یانسی.....برنده جایزه بهترین پایان‌نامه سال دانشگاهی آمریکا
> علی شوریده.....استاد دانشگاه پنسیلوانیا
> مازیار میررحیمی.....دکترای ریاضی و مهندسی کنترل از دانشگاه پاریس فرانسه
> 
> 
> 
> بر اساس تحقیقی که در سال ۱۳۹۱ منتشر شد و شامل پی‌گیری سرنوشت مدال آوران المپیادهای علمی در یک بازه ۱۴ ساله بود (از سال ۱۳۷۱ تا ۱۳۸۵)، نشان داد که بطور متوسط در همه رشته‌ها نزدیک به شصت و سه درصد از المپیادی‌ها به خارج از کشور مهاجرت کرده‌اند. این نسبت در رشته ریاضی نزدیک به هفتاد و هفت درصد و در فیزیک هفتاد درصد بوده است. به بیان دیگر ۸۸ نفر از ۱۲۱ مدال آور رشته‌های ریاضی و فیزیک در آن سال‌ها بطور کلی از کشور کوچ کرده‌اند و جای دیگری را برای زندگی و کار انتخاب کرده‌اند
> ===============================================================================
> ‬بیژن نامدار زنگنه وزیر نفت ایران گفت: "۲ میلیارد و ۷۰۰ میلیون دلار در دولت قبل با امضای چند وزیر و رئیس کل بانک مرکزی به حساب بانک جعلی بابک زنجانی در تاجیکستان واریز شد و کلا از بین رفت."
> 
> akharam nafahmidam tahrima ro dor zadan ya melato..
> rasti too khotbeha azin chiza ham migan?
> 
> in hame khoon dadim ke.... .... hichi dadash velesh kon man beram dooshe abe sard begiram....




hehe, dadash, dooshe abe sardo khoob oomadi,
fekr konam manam bayad beram hamin karo konam, abe sardo ham berizam hamoon jaee ke .....
valli ensafan motahhari khoob harfi zade bood, baba yazide 1400 sale ghabl mord, shemre emroozo bechasb, emam hosein ke dige gerye nadare, yeki sharhe hal in mardomo bege bayad neshast zar zar ashk rikht 
in amare brain drain ke albate tooye chand sale gozashte tabdil shode be drain khali (dige brain o gheyre brain nadare hame daran drain mishan az in keshvar ) jozve mabahese sweet mahsoob mishe va dar moghayese ba fajayee ke bar sar in mardom oomade che oonaee ke khodeshoon khabar daran va che oonaee ke khodeshoon khabar nadaran, hiche.
begzareem
hesse zekre mosibat nist 
amma oon tarze tafakoret dar morede khaneye kharab (ke manam be shakhse behesh eteghad daram) bahal bood, nakone shoma ham tooye madrese alavi tehran dars khoondi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Militant Atheist said:


> That's not going to do much,
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter actually, if they ever use that picture in social media, or even if it resembles their likeness they could be identified within the first eight to ten hours since start circulation period of that picture, but of course that doesn't mean you're verified, you could be using someone else's image.
> 
> And yes, you could be found even on the strictest privacy settings.
> 
> 
> I should export iPhone to Turkey and become super rich!


jpg is one layer pic format and undoing an edit is very harder than other formats( not impossible). but you are right, sharing a personal picture is wrong in first place.



SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 43592


dude i was eating breakfast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

New said:


> *خطبه های امروز نماز جمعه
> 
> شیراز:*
> "در مذاکرات هسته ای دولت سابق امریکایی ها در رسانه های خودشان بارها به این نکته اشاره می کردند و به مسئولین ما تذکر می دادند که اگر در مسئله هسته ای مذاکرات بین ایران و امریکا برقرار شود مسئله هسته ای به سرعت حل و فصل می شود یعنی امریکا می گفت اگر بیایید مستقیم با من پای میز مذاکره بنشینید ما مسئله هسته ای را حل و فصل می کنیم . امروز در این دولت با حمایت رهبر معظم انقلاب مذاکرات هسته ای آغاز شد اجازه دادند تا سطح وزیر امور خارجه با امریکا رو در رو و بی پرده به مذاکره بنشینند نه یکبار چندین بار ، نتیجه این ارتباط مستقیم در مذاکره و مذاکره سطح وزیر امور خارجه و پایین تر با امریکا چه نتیجه ای به ارمغان آورد ؟ تحریم ها را تشدید کردند و افزایش دادند ، عبارت های توهین آمیز و ادبیات غلط را بیشتر تکرار نمودند و در گشایش مسئله مذاکرات هم گامی برنداشتند و این خصیصه نظام سلطه و استکبار است ؛ همان که رهبر معظم انقلاب فرمودند مانعی برای مذاکره نیست اما امیدی به نتیجه بخش بودن آن نمی باشد"
> 
> 
> *اهواز:*
> "
> وليکن در يک ساله اخير بخاطر اصرار برخي ازمسئولين براي حل مسائل هسته اي و تحريم مقام معظم رهبري علي رغم ميل باطني خود واعتقاد به عدم حصول نتيجه ضمن بيان عدم خوش بيني خود به مذاکرات اجازه تجربه ناموفق مذاکرات را صادر نمودند؛که متاسفانه آثار سوء اين مذاکرات هم اکنون مشاهده مي شود.
> د)مضرات مذاکرات:
> -شدت لحن آمريکايي ها نسبت به گذشته و اهنت آميزتر شدن لحن آنها.
> -توقعات طلبکارانه تر در مذاکرات (که شاهد نظارت ايشان بر مسائلي مانند ساخت موشک ها و حقوق بشرو...بوديم.)
> لذا ايشان علي رغم تشکر از جوابهاي تيم مذاکره کننده که بعضا گزنده تر هم بود ،مذاکراترا درمجموع بي نتيجه دانستند.
> -افزايش تحريم ها وجديدتر بودن آنها .
> "
> 
> *خوی:*
> "رابطه با آمريکا و مذاکره با اين کشور به جز در موارد خـاص براي جمهوري اسلامي نه تنها نفعي ندارد بلکه ضرر هم دارد"
> 
> *تهران:*
> "آمریکا در پی مذاکره نیست در پی سلطه است. می‌گوید در میز مذاکره حرف ما را بشنوید و آن را اجرا کنید این یعنی سلطه. نظام اسلامی نظلام سلطه را نمی‌پذیرد آنها در پی تحقیر ایران اسلامی هستند و می‌خواهند بگویند که دیدید ایران هم تاب نیاورد. می‌خواهند ما را منفعل نشان دهند و این یعنی ذلت جامعه اسلامی.
> آیت‌الله خاتمی گفت: این سخن مبنای عقلی نیز دارد. ۳۰ و چند سال پیش که امام(ره) دستور قطع رابطه با آمریکا را صادر کرد،‌ فرمود که آمریکا شیطان بزرگ است. از ۳۶ سال پیش این شیطان کوچک‌تر شده است؟ این شیطان ۱۰ها برابر شده گرچه هیمنه و اقتدار آمریکا به خصوص حمایت از صهیونیست‌های وحشی به کلی شکسته است. این مرگ بر آمریکاهای شما آنها را ذلیل کرده است و تا شیطنت آمریکا باقی است مرگ بر آمریکا نیز باقی خواهند ماند.
> وی در ادامه با اشاره به اینکه این سخن یک مبنای تجربی نیز دارد، گفت: ما تجربه مذاکرات چند ماهه اخیر را در قالب ۱+۵ داریم. مقام معظم رهبری تنها مذاکره در این چارچوب را اجازه دادند. در ارتباط با مذاکره با ایران و رابطه طرفینی، مقام معظم رهبری تاکنون به هیچ کس اجازه ندادند اما در همین مذاکره نیم‌بند ۱+۵ آنها (غربی ها) چه کردند؟
> خاتمی افزود:‌در این مدت تندترین حرف‌ها و بدترین اهانت‌ها را کردند. آن طرف آمریکایی آن کسی که در شان خودش بود، گفت که فریب‌کاری در ژن مردم ایران است. شما فریب‌کارید. آنها اهانت‌ها را بیشتر کردند و توقعاتشان بیشتر شد. تحریم‌ها را هم بیشتر کردند. آنهایی که دم به دم می‌گفتند که چرا بهانه به دست دشمن می‌دهید آیا ما بهانه دادیم؟
> وی تصریح کرد: مقام معظم رهبری قبل از اینکه دولت جدید سر کار بیاید، فرمودند چشم من از مذاکرات آب نمی‌خورد ولی در عین حال منعی هم در مذاکرات نمی‌بینیم اما در واقعیت می‌بینیم که آمریکا به هیچ عنوان قابل اعتماد نیست چرا که آنها دنبال بهانه هستند و دنبال حل مشکل نیستند."
> 
> *اصفهان:*
> ": پیش بینی های رهبر معظم انقلاب از آغاز مذاکرات ایران با 1+5 و توافق ژنو مبنی بر صداقت نداشتن طرف غربی و بهانه جویی های مختلف یکی بعد از دیگری تحقق پیدا کرد که آمریکا بعد از مسئله هسته ای، مسئله حقوق بشر را شرط توافق هسته ای و لغو تحریم ها مطرح می کند.
> "
> 
> *کرمانشاه:*
> "آنها هم باید بدانند مردم حاضر نیستند سر سوزنی از حقوق قانونی خود ، عقب بنشینند.
> امام جمعه کرمانشاه گفت : ما باید با این دیدگاه به مذاکرات هسته ای برویم که ، مسئله هسته ای از سوی آنها تنها یک بهانه است و باید آماده بهانه های بعدی آنها هم ، باشیم"
> 
> *خرم آباد:*
> "حجت الاسلام والمسمین میرعمادی دربخش دیگری ازسخنانش کارشکنی کشورهای غربی درمذاکرات ژنو را بیانگر صداقت نداشتن آنان در برخورد با فعالیتهای هسته ای صلح آمیز کشورمان دانست وگفت: آمریکا وسایرکشورهای غربی دراین مذاکرات بدنبال کسب امتیازات بیشتر و باج خواهی هستند."
> 
> *مشهد:*
> "خطیب جمعه مشهد با اشاره به اینکه امام حسین و خاندانش در کربلا در مقابل تحریم ها مقاومت کردند و با دشمن مذاکره نکردند و تسلیم نشدند گفت: ایران تا زمانی که عاشورا و کربلا دارد در مقابل دشمنان تسلیم نمی شود.
> آیت الله علم الهدی افزود: ایران با الگو برداری از فرهنگ عاشورا در مقابل رژیم شاهنشاهی و در دوران دفاع مقدس به پیروزی رسید و این بار نیز تحریم ها ، اهانت و تحقیر ها را نمی پذیرد و مقابل آمریکا تسلیم نمی شود."
> 
> *تبریز*:
> "آیت الله مجتهد شبستری گفت: غربی‌ها در مذاکرات همان درخواست‌های سال‌های قبل مبنی بر توقف غنی‌سازی هسته‌ای را تکرار و وقت کشی می‌کنند ، اما باید بدانند که ملت ایران چون از مکتب حسینی الهام می‌گیرند از حق غنی‌سازی و استفاده صلح آمیز هسته‌ای هرگز کوتاه نیامده
> و استفاده از آن را حق مسلم خود می‌دانند."
> 
> *کیش*:
> "حجت الاسلام و المسلمین علیدادی با اشاره به مذاکره هسته ای جمهوری اسلامی ایران با کشورهای غربی گفت: مذاکرات ژنو نشان داد که غربی ها خواهان مذاکره در شرایط یکسان نیستند و به دنبال امتیاز گرفتن از کشور ما هستند."
> 
> *بیرجند*:
> "حجت الاسلام عبادی با اشاره به مذاکرات هسته ای ایران افزود : تیم مذاکره کننده هسته ای از منافع ملت ایران دفاع می کند اما به فرموده رهبر معظم انقلاب ، امریکایی ها قابل اعتماد نیستند."
> 
> *قم*:
> "خطیب جمعه قم با اشاره به اینکه این بار هم تیم ایران به مذاکره می رود و حسن ظن غربیها را خواهیم دید افزود: ملت ما به آمریکا اعتماد ندارد و این موضوع ریشه در تاریخ کشور دارد.
> حجت الاسلام والمسلمین حسینی بوشهری تلاش برای تصویب تحریمهای جدید در کنگره آمریکا و اذعان رئیس جمهور این کشور که هدف از مذاکره لغو تحریم نیست را نشانه های خوی استکباری دولتمردان آمریکا دانست."
> 
> *البرز*:
> "امام جمعه کرج در خطبه های نماز جمعه امروز گفت : یکی از مباحث مهم کشور مذاکرات هسته ای است و علی رغم اینکه رهبری فرمودند به این مذاکرات خوشبین نیستند، اما مذاکرات برگزار شد تا ماهیت دورغین کشورهای طرف مذاکره برملا شود ."
> 
> *کرمان*:
> "امام جمعه موقت کرمان امروز در خطبه های نماز جمعه با اشاره به کارشکنیهای جهانی در به نتیجه نرسیدن مذاکرات ایران با 1+5 گفت : تا زمانی که کشورهای قدرتمند حامی رژیم صهیونیستی هستند و از این رژیم خط می گیرند در مذاکرات به نتیجه نخواهیم رسید ."
> 
> 
> 
> bebin kare iran va mazhabe tashayoe be koja keshide
> akhoonde darbari
> koja raft mirzaye shirazi, ghazi, tabatabaee, ...
> bazgashte kahenane mabad
> kare in mardom keshide be ahmade khatami, alamol hoda, jannati, ...
> 
> 
> Aghayoon man be tanasobe shoghle sabegham khebreye in noe pishbiniha hastam
> roozah va salhaye khoobi ro baraye azizan pishbini nemikonam.


gabl az engelab Alameh tabatabayee va Henry Corbin va chan ta az sharg shenasan benam, jalaseh mobahese to Tehran bargozar mikardan. allameh ke to gom bud har hafteh ba otobus miyomad tehran baraye bar gozariye in jalasat.
zamaneh engelab ke shod be alameh goftan in jalasat shoma be zarareh eslam hastesh va jalasat ro tatil kardan. noktash injast ke Allameh Tabatabaee, sahebe tafsire Almizan gader nabud zarareh eslam ro tashkhis bedeh, ama ye edeh..... bemanad. ama Henry Corbin vagti bargasht bakhsh shia shenasi daneshgahe Sorbonne ro baraye avalin bar dar France paye gozari kard va dah ha ketab raje be shia montasher kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Edit your photo and then take a screen shot.no one can convert the edited photo into original one.


----------



## rmi5

A must watch video:




@Militant Atheist @Ostad @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

@Serpentine What is the salary of a PhD-student in an Iranian university?


----------



## SOHEIL

آقاى خامنه اى تو يکى از جلسات خصوصى يه حرف جالبى زدن... کسى که در دين افراط و تفريط مى کند کافر مى شود

خدا صبر بده از دست بعضی ها

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

SOHEIL said:


> آقاى خامنه اى تو يکى از جلسات خصوصى يه حرف جالبى زدن... کسى که در دين افراط و تفريط مى کند کافر مى شود
> 
> خدا صبر بده از دست بعضی ها


Az daste ki sabri bede ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Ostad said:


> jpg is one layer pic format and undoing an edit is very harder than other formats( not impossible). but you are right, sharing a personal picture is wrong in first place.



For regular folks it is impossible to recover a edited/blacked out picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Informant 

Hey man how are u?


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> @Informant
> 
> Hey man how are u?



I'm chill niggz. What you upto?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> I'm chill niggz. What you upto?




Thanks man okey. u spend too much time on internet. Hope have the bests times .


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> Thanks man okey. u spend too much time on internet. Hope have the bests times .



This whole week we decided to give the workforce off. So all i do is smoke, sheesha, eat, internet. Call a chick over when possible. Heaven i tell you this week has been.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> This whole week we decided to give the workforce off. So all i do is smoke, sheesha, eat, internet. Call a chick over when possible. Heaven i tell you this week has been.




Man Shisha is not good for u.


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> Man Shisha is not good for u.





















Come on man live a little

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> Come on man live a little




Man that's huka, not Shisha, I think.


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> Man that's huka, not Shisha, I think.



Hubbly Bubbly agha!


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> Hubbly Bubbly agha!




Which city of US do u live?


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> Which city of US do u live?



I now live in Pak. I used to live in San Francisco a long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> I now live in Pak. I used to live in San Francisco a long time ago.




Dont go back to US?


----------



## Informant

MOHSENAM said:


> Dont go back to US?



Not interested, life is so good here. Alhamdulillah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> Not interested, life is so good here. Alhamdulillah.




No country is like our own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@raptor22

Un chizio ke tu threade man neveshti pak kon aziz.


----------



## raptor22

MOHSENAM said:


> @raptor22
> 
> Un chizio ke tu threade man neveshti pak kon aziz.




why?


----------



## MOHSENAM

raptor22 said:


> why?




Uni ke gofti be ma rabti nadare pak kon.


----------



## raptor22

MOHSENAM said:


> Uni ke gofti be ma rabti nadare pak kon.



And I asked why? ...


----------



## MOHSENAM

raptor22 said:


> And I asked why? ...




Vas inke mano zaee kardi.
Unke gofti be ma rabti nadare.


----------



## raptor22

MOHSENAM said:


> Vas inke mano zaee kardi.
> Unke gofti be ma rabti nadare.



خوب ربط داره ؟ تو ایران ما از اینا نداریم؟ تو مشکلات خودمون موندیم گیر دادیم به این و اون ...ولی به احترام شما الان پاکش میکنم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@raptor22

Del not edit.


----------



## Serpentine

Sorry guys, I was on a short trip and I couldn't visit the forum for 2 days. Trolls have been dealt with and threads have been cleaned.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MOHSENAM

Sinan said:


> No man, you are not................
> 
> I don't understand the ideal weight for our Iranian friends here...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... do you pay monthly or you pay a years worth ???
> 
> There was Gym which i was thinking to go with GF... they said 2000TL for one person for one year. Which means 4000TL = $2000..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, exactly bro... Iphone 5s costs around 2000-2200 TL which is around $1000.
> 
> And another thing is stuff is not expensive because TL is weak against $ or €.... it is basically huge amount of taxes on foreign products like Cars, Gasoline, Electronics.. etc... I sometimes get angry about the price of the things... but sometimes ı understand the government... like in Ankara, city is overflooding with cars if they lower the taxes, i can't imagine..... trade deficit will soar..




Sorry man I did not see your comment. Man if u want to pay for one year it would be about 500$.

The ideal weight for Iranian is, no fatness and all muscles. I have fat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ممنوعیت استفاده از ادکلن در دانشگاه
تاریخ انتشار : دوشنبه ۱۳ مرداد ۱۳۹۳ ساعت ۰۸:۳۹

راهنمای «پوشش حرفه‌ای» هیات‌ علمی، کارکنان، دستیاران و دانشجویان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران، استفاده از ادکلن، ناخن مصنوعی و زیور‌آلات برای کارکنان این دانشگاه را ممنوع اعلام کرد.





به گزارش *گروه جامعه رویکرد،* بر اين اساس استفاده از لباس‌های ساده، تمیز، متناسب با اندام، جلوبسته، مقنعه یا روسری از جمله ضوابط پوشش کارکنان این دانشگاه اعلام شده است. 

همچنين در این راهنما آمده است: «ظاهر افراد در محیط دانشگاه و محیط بالینی باید ساده، مرتب و در عین‌ حال بدون آرایش باشد. به‌ استثنای یک حلقه یا انگشتر ساده، استفاده از سایر زیورآلات آشکار مجاز نیست و ناخن‌ها باید کوتاه، مرتب و تمیز ‌بوده و داشتن لاک و ناخن مصنوعی مجاز نیست.» 

در این راهنما همچنین آمده كه بهداشت فردی شامل پاکیزگی مو‌ها و بدن الزامی است و استعمال عطر و ادکلن با بوی تند در محیط دانشگاه و محیط بالینی مجاز نیست. علی جعفریان، رئیس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران هم با دفاع از ابلاغ این راهنما گفته «پوشش نامناسب در بیمارستان‌ها مانع دستیابی به اهداف درمانی می‌شود.»

رويکرد - ممنوعیت استفاده از ادکلن در دانشگاه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@Malghani

Hi matey How are u ?

I have missed u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

بهترین آهنگ فارسی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

آهنگ زیبا و بیادماندنی مال 10 سال پیش!






آهنگی حتی زیباتر مال 11 سال پیش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

The girl says in french "i'm from allah , going back to allah" maybe @Hussein can help us? ju sui allah , ela allah ?!






Another nice video put by some turkish member of youtube , have you guys seen it before?






^^ The above is fictitious , this is about the sassanian army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussein

jammersat salam,
she said "je suis là et ailleurs" 
i am here and somewhere else
(the lyrics are about desire )


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malghani

MOHSENAM said:


> @Malghani
> 
> Hi matey How are u ?
> 
> I have missed u.


I am fine bro. How are you ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> ممنوعیت استفاده از ادکلن در دانشگاه
> تاریخ انتشار : دوشنبه ۱۳ مرداد ۱۳۹۳ ساعت ۰۸:۳۹
> 
> راهنمای «پوشش حرفه‌ای» هیات‌ علمی، کارکنان، دستیاران و دانشجویان دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران، استفاده از ادکلن، ناخن مصنوعی و زیور‌آلات برای کارکنان این دانشگاه را ممنوع اعلام کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به گزارش *گروه جامعه رویکرد،* بر اين اساس استفاده از لباس‌های ساده، تمیز، متناسب با اندام، جلوبسته، مقنعه یا روسری از جمله ضوابط پوشش کارکنان این دانشگاه اعلام شده است.
> 
> همچنين در این راهنما آمده است: «ظاهر افراد در محیط دانشگاه و محیط بالینی باید ساده، مرتب و در عین‌ حال بدون آرایش باشد. به‌ استثنای یک حلقه یا انگشتر ساده، استفاده از سایر زیورآلات آشکار مجاز نیست و ناخن‌ها باید کوتاه، مرتب و تمیز ‌بوده و داشتن لاک و ناخن مصنوعی مجاز نیست.»
> 
> در این راهنما همچنین آمده كه بهداشت فردی شامل پاکیزگی مو‌ها و بدن الزامی است و استعمال عطر و ادکلن با بوی تند در محیط دانشگاه و محیط بالینی مجاز نیست. علی جعفریان، رئیس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران هم با دفاع از ابلاغ این راهنما گفته «پوشش نامناسب در بیمارستان‌ها مانع دستیابی به اهداف درمانی می‌شود.»
> 
> رويکرد - ممنوعیت استفاده از ادکلن در دانشگاه



من با این طرح ها موافقم صد در صد .

دانشگاه جای این کارا نیست و باید یه فرقی بین یک نفر که خیر سرش دانشجوئه با یه آدم بیکار و و الاف خیابون باشه .

الان یکیش این دانشگاه خودم که خیر سرش آزاده *اسلامیه *، خدا وکیلی اگه یکی از اونور دنیا بیاد توش دانشگاه رو با سکس کلاب اشتباه می گیره .

اصلا مهم نیست که طرف خارج فضای دانشگاه چطور میاد و میره ولی دانشگاه حرمت داره و جای این مسخره بازیا نیست که هر کی هر جوری حال کرد بیاد و بره .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

آقا جاتون سبز امروز با دوستان آرامگاه سعدی بودیم





من بي مايه که باشم که خريدار تو باشم------- حيف باشد که تو يار من و من يار تو باشم
تو مگر سايه لطفي به سر وقت من آري ------- که من آن مايه ندارم که به مقدار تو باشم
خويشتن بر تو نبندم که من از خود نپسندم --------- که توهرگز گل من باشي و من خار تو باشم
هرگز انديشه نکردم که کمندت به من افتد -------- که من آن وقع ندارم که گرفتار تو باشم
هرگز اندر همه عالم نشناسم غم و شادي -------- مگر آن وقت که شادي خور و غمخوار تو باشم
گذر از دست رقيبان نتوان کرد به کويت --------- مگر آن وقت که در سايه زنهار تو باشم
گر خداوند تعالي به گناهيت بگيرد ------ گو بيامرز که من حامل اوزار تو باشم
مردمان عاشق گفتار من اي قبله خوبان -------چون نباشند که من عاشق ديدار تو باشم
من چه شايسته آنم که تو را خوانم و دانم ----------مگرم هم تو ببخشي که سزاوار تو باشم
گر چه دانم که به وصلت نرسم بازنگردم----------- تا در اين راه بميرم که طلبکار تو باشم
نه در اين عالم دنيا که در آن عالم عقبي ----------- همچنان بر سر آنم که وفادار تو باشم
خاک بادا تن سعدي اگرش تو نپسندي ------- که نشايد که تو فخر من و من عار تو باشم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

@SOHEIL, stop posting stupid disgusting shit for ****'s sake!



S00R3NA said:


> من با این طرح ها موافقم صد در صد .
> 
> دانشگاه جای این کارا نیست و باید یه فرقی بین یک نفر که خیر سرش دانشجوئه با یه آدم بیکار و و الاف خیابون باشه .
> 
> الان یکیش این دانشگاه خودم که خیر سرش آزاده *اسلامیه *، خدا وکیلی اگه یکی از اونور دنیا بیاد توش دانشگاه رو با سکس کلاب اشتباه می گیره .
> 
> اصلا مهم نیست که طرف خارج فضای دانشگاه چطور میاد و میره ولی دانشگاه حرمت داره و جای این مسخره بازیا نیست که هر کی هر جوری حال کرد بیاد و بره .



ادکلن چه ربطی به سکس داره؟ یعنی دانشجو باید بوگندو باشه؟ اقا این تحجره، اینقدر به پروپای ملت گیر ندید.


----------



## 787B

Militant Atheist said:


> @SOHEIL, stop posting stupid disgusting shit for ****'s sake!



that's teh dirty mind of an akhood parast lol


----------



## Militant Atheist

787B said:


> that's teh dirty mind of an akhood parast lol



I don't like hypocrites!



New said:


> آقا جاتون سبز امروز با دوستان آرامگاه سعدی بودیم



علت اینکه ایرانی ها (خوشبختانه من خوشم نمیاد) به شعر و اینجور مزخرفات اینقدر علاقه دارند رو من هنوز نفهمیدم. فیزیک و ریاضی و غیره رو ول کردند ملت چسبیدن به کسشعر محض.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ye zelzeleye topol alan kermanshah oomad . WTF 

AGE DIGE NAYOOMADAM SHAHID SHODAM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Zelzele male ilam bood ba 6 richter ghodrat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Militant Atheist said:


> @SOHEIL, stop posting stupid disgusting shit for ****'s sake!
> 
> 
> 
> ادکلن چه ربطی به سکس داره؟ یعنی دانشجو باید بوگندو باشه؟ اقا این تحجره، اینقدر به پروپای ملت گیر ندید.



من از ادکلن حرف نزدم .

از پوشش حرف زدم .

دانشگاه جای پوشیدن هر نوع لباسی نیست ، حالا شما اسمش رو بزار تحجر یا هر چی که دوست داری 

پوشش سکسی ای که تو جامعه و بعضی دانشگاه ها می بینیم چه بخوای چه نخوای جلب توجه می کنه اونم تو شرایطی که اکثر دانشجو ها مجردند و این نه تنها کمکی به دانشگاه نمی کنه فقط تمرکز و اعصاب دانشجو رو بهم می زنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> علت اینکه ایرانی ها (خوشبختانه من خوشم نمیاد) به شعر و اینجور مزخرفات اینقدر علاقه دارند رو من هنوز نفهمیدم. فیزیک و ریاضی و غیره رو ول کردند ملت چسبیدن به کسشعر محض


جمله شما رو ادیت می کنم:
علت اینکه ایرانی ها (خوشبختانه من خوشم نمیاد) به کسشعر و ور زیادی و اینجور مزخرفات اینقدر علاقه دارند رو من هنوز نفهمیدم. فیزیک و ریاضی و شعر و ادب و هنر رو ول کردند ملت چسبیدن به کسشعر محض

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10
Tuie shahre kermanshah ham zelzele omad? Shoma hes kardi? Oza morattabe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @haman10
> Tuie shahre kermanshah ham zelzele omad? Shoma hes kardi? Oza morattabe?


na markazesh tooye ilam bood vali inja ham shadidan hes shod

hame bidar shodan 

fekr konam ye tedadi koshte darim tooye ilam  albate hanooz koshte peyda nakardan . hodood 70% shahr mourmouran ham tooye ilam takhrib shode

vaghean khafan bood -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> na markazesh tooye ilam bood vali inja ham shadidan hes shod
> hame bidar shodan
> fekr konam ye tedadi koshte darim tooye ilam albate hanooz koshte peyda nakardan . hodood 70% shahr mourmouran ham tooye ilam takhrib shode
> vaghean khafan bood -_-


agha dige gandesh bala oomade 
tooye yek dahe gozashte keshvar iran ba ye ekhtelaf besyar ajib va namaghooli tabdil shode be bozorgtarin kanoon zelzelehaye balatar az 5 rishter, really why?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

به نظرتون اجرای این طرح امکان پذیره ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> به نظرتون اجرای این طرح امکان پذیره ؟


امکانشو ول کن
اگه ایران می خواد تا 30 سال آینده به یه بیابون بی آب و علف و خالی از سکنه با یه جمعیتی معادل 30 تا 35 میلیون تبدیل نشه، تنها راهکارش اجرای این طرح (ایران رود) در کنار گسترش انرژی هسته ای و سرمایه گذاری بر آب شیرین کن های صنعتی هست.
اینها حرفای من نیست راهکارهای مطرح شده توسط گروه مطالعه بحران و ارائه نقشه جامع آب خیزداری هست



rahi2357 said:


> amali kardane in tarh dastekam be 500 sal zaman va 1000 boodjeye saalaaneye iran bastegi dare


tooye in mamlekat salli 1 million sarbaze allaf darim ke tooye padegana ghaz micharoonan, khob inaro berizan tooye in kavir nafari ham ye bil bedan dasteshoon began bekanid 5 sale tamoom mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> امکانشو ول کن
> اگه ایران می خواد تا 30 سال آینده به یه بیابون بی آب و علف و خالی از سکنه با یه جمعیتی معادل 30 تا 35 میلیون تبدیل نشه، تنها راهکارش اجرای این طرح (ایران رود) در کنار گسترش انرژی هسته ای و سرمایه گذاری بر آب شیرین کن های صنعتی هست.
> اینها حرفای من نیست راهکارهای مطرح شده توسط گروه مطالعه بحران و ارائه نقشه جامع آب خیزداری هست
> 
> 
> tooye in mamlekat salli 1 million sarbaze allaf darim ke tooye padegana ghaz micharoonan, khob inaro berizan tooye in kavir nafari ham ye bil bedan dasteshoon began bekanid 5 sale tamoom mishe




بحث من بیشتر سر ایجاد کشاورزی و تغییر اقلیم منطقه هست تا کشتیرانی .

با این وضع خشکسالی ای که کشور داره کشاورزی تا چند سال آینده ممکنه نابود بشه .

برای مثال رود ارس رو نگاه کن ، اگر بتونن آب رو به دریاچه ی ارومیه و باغات استان های شمال غربی ببرن هم جلوی خشکسالی گرفته میشه و هم کشاورزی رونق پیدا می کنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> maa inja ye daash haman bishtar nadarima movazebe khodet bash.


ghorboone to beram dadash golam 



New said:


> agha dige gandesh bala oomade
> tooye yek dahe gozashte keshvar iran ba ye ekhtelaf besyar ajib va namaghooli tabdil shode be bozorgtarin kanoon zelzelehaye balatar az 5 rishter, really why?


donno bro , add this to the crazy list of our bad luck 

1- environmental disasters 

2- awesome neighbors 

3- powerful enemies 

4- war stricken allies 

5- .
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> 2- awesome neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


>


lol , we wish all of our neighbors were as stable as turkey 

but unfortunately we have 13 of 'em , 12 of them un-stable and chaotic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> lol , we wish all of our neighbors were as stable as turkey
> 
> but unfortunately we have 13 of 'em , 12 of them un-stable and chaotic


Well, thats bad luck but we are also not blessed with a Switzerland like neighborhood, though we cant complain about our geographic location. 



S00R3NA said:


> به نظرتون اجرای این طرح امکان پذیره ؟


BTW: are you guys planning to drain Caspians sea or what? 


@SOHEIL what up with your tendency to the opposite shore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

xenon54 said:


> Well, thats bad luck but we are also not blessed with a Switzerland like neighborhood, though we cant complain about our geographic location.
> 
> 
> BTW: are you guys planning to drain Caspians sea or what?
> 
> 
> @SOHEIL what up with your tendency to the opposite shore?



Well , Its a plan called Iranrud that has been studied for 5 decades in order to connect Caspian Sea to Persian gulf .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> BTW: are you guys planning to drain Caspians sea or what?


Thats exactly what has feared the experts and is actually one of the main reasons behind the slow progress of the project

they are figuring it out i suppose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Thats exactly what has feared the experts and is actually one of the main reasons behind the slow progress of the project
> they are figuring it out i suppose


Dude, that's not a matter of concern, at least not in the current days.
Caspian sea water level is around 29 meters below the free sea levels, and is currently controlled via Volga-Don canal by Russia.
There is also an ongoing 700 km project in Russia for constructing a shipping rout between Black sea and Caspian sea via Kuma-Manych depression, called Eurasia canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Dude, that's not a matter of concern, at least not in the current days.
> Caspian sea water level is around 29 meters below the free sea levels, and is currently controlled via Volga-Don canal by Russia.
> There is also an ongoing 700 km project in Russia for constructing a shipping rout between Black sea and Caspian sea via Kuma-Manych depression, called Eurasia canal.


thanks for the info 

so i suppose there would be concern regarding the caspian sea water shortage right ?

cause i read somewhere its "water level" is a break for the project . what does that mean ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fahad Khan 2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> Dude, that's not a matter of concern, at least not in the current days.
> Caspian sea water level is around 29 meters below the free sea levels, and is currently controlled via Volga-Don canal by Russia.
> There is also an ongoing 700 km project in Russia for constructing a shipping rout between Black sea and Caspian sea via Kuma-Manych depression, called Eurasia canal.



معلومه در تمام زمینه ها دکتری و فقط در زمینه سیب زمینی تخصص نداری .

bravo , You're certainly a smart guy .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

10:44 hamin alan dobare kermanshah larzid .... badam larzid .

khoda be ilamia rahm kone !!

bazam migam , age nayoomadam shahid shodam ha ......

ye doa vase amvat bokonid

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MOHSENAM

Haman jan omidvaram moshkeli pish nayumade bashe .
---
Other than military matters PDF is waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Bacheha cheshmetun ruze bad nabine diruz ba ye ghul biabuni tu khiabun davam shod, ham man zadam ham un; hanuz jaye kalash ru pihunume, badesh hanuz hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> thanks for the info
> so i suppose there would be concern regarding the caspian sea water shortage right ?
> cause i read somewhere its "water level" is a break for the project . what does that mean ?


There were such concerns I guess something like a decade ago, but currently the bigger problem is not the sea's water shortage but also the rise in it's water level, which is considered a matter of strategic concern for the neighboring cities, I can remember there were a 2 meter rise of the water level some 5 or 6 years ago and it caused many cities and infrastructures flooded with water.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Baghdad (IraqiNews.com) According to an informed source, tanks and armored vehicles belonging to the Iranian Revolutionary Guards are mobilizing to enter the Khanaqin district with the aim of the concentration in areas with Shiite majority north of the capital Baghdad and hit the insurgent of the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant.

The source said that a convoy of tanks and armored vehicles moved through Serpil Zahab, a way to enter Iraq through the border crossing, which links between the two countries from Khanaqin district.

The source added that the Iranian forces will go to the areas which witnessed fighting between the Kurdish Peshmerga forces and militants of ISIL such as Jalawla, which had fallen to the insurgents recently. It is believed that the Iranians want to flush out the militants and deliver these areas to the Peshmerga fighters.

The source pointed out that Iranian officials promised residents of those areas to expel the ISIL militants from their areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Hotel Homa Shiraz,










Can anyone guess, what this is?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 43985



Ouch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> disneyland's gate in shiraz?
> by the way i can see the word " کودک " on that board i think . so.. a kindergarten or kid's amusement park?


chand rooz pish ba yeki az doostan boulevard niayesh boodim ino neshoon dad goft mahd koodake 
bara sabte namesh bayad az 2 3 sal ghabl nobat begiri
hazineye sabte namesham sali 7 8 millione ke bishtar va kamtar ham migiran










Dude, this city has so many things to be explored.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

RazPaK said:


> Ouch.



(^ム^)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> chahe mortaz ali rafti


mortaz ali? na naraftam.



rahi2357 said:


> lbate bayad ba doostat beri tanhayi khatariye yekam lol. nazdike gahvare dide.be gahvare did ke residi roo sare kooh poshtesh ye jade asfalte edame midi mirese be ye 2 raahi miri samte rast. ye jaye kheyli ghadimiye pele mikhore mire too ye nimche ghaar ke migan ye babaye seyro soolook mikarde o


Vow, gahvare did? dige chiye? mortaz ali dige kojast? ye name khatari mizane, hala ba asatid mashverat mikonim age salah didan ye trip hamahang mikonim.



rahi2357 said:


> baba koohi chi rafti? baba koohiam bahale.


are ino chand vaghte pish ye jome sobh raftim, kheyli bahal bood, havasham ali bood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@rahi2357
Thanks dude,
In hafte jome tehranam, amma hatman ba doostan hamahang mikonim mirim mibinim.

Dishab bad az baroon raftam chamran kheyli khosh gozasht, hava ham ali bood. kollan Shiraz tajrobeye besyar lezzat bakhshi bood, ino joda az shookhi migam. ghablan 2 hafte esfehan boodm (chand sale pish) bad az do hafte delam vase tehran tang shode bood, amma in tabestoono shirz boodam, har vaght barmigardam tehran delam vase inja tang mishe.

Fekr konam manam ye roshan fekre shiraz zade mahsoob misham alan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

bedoon hich goone eghragh migam , shiraz zibatarin shahr irane !!

ba inke mesle tehran skyscraper nadare va havash ham garme , ama ....

khosh b hale shiraziya ..

hey ...

-_-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

@haman10 tabriz ham kheyli khoobe bara zendegi.baghlavaaaaaye estanboliiii ...havas kardam. shahre shoma ro ham nadidam vali bayad khoob bashe chon to oonjayi  ama too liste ba'diye safarame INSHALLAH .choon too shahraye bozorge gharbi tanha jayiye ke hanoz nadidam.

=====================================================================================

handsome

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> tabriz ham kheyli khoobe bara zendegi.


bekhoda mikhastam begam , ama az tars doostan nagoftam 
@Ostad 

JK



rahi2357 said:


> shahre shoma ro ham nadidam vali bayad khoob bashe chon to oonjay


pesar nakon een karo ba man ... man ghalbam zaeefe 

fadaye to dadash 

kheyli goli 




rahi2357 said:


> handsome


actually he is so handsome , that i actually get it if someone has gay feelings towards him 

Zac efron should be so jealous right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

Sad story, Reza Barati sounded like a good person.

*Manus guards charged over death of Iranian asylum seeker Reza Barati*
Tuesday 19 August 2014

Two former G4S employees arrested in PNG and on Manus after the 23-year-old’s death in February, according to reports

*See:* http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/19/manus-unrest-two-guards-charged-murder-reza-barati

*Background:*

*Manus violence: dead asylum seeker named as Iranian Reza Barati, 23*
Friday 21 February 2014

Victim was ‘gentle giant’ who was regarded as a ‘joker’, according to contractors working at detention centre






The asylum seeker killed on Manus Island during rioting has been named as 23 year-old Iranian Reza Barati.

At a briefing on Friday, immigration minister Scott Morrison said that Barati had arrived in Australia on 24 July 2013 – just five days after the hardline PNG solution was announced – and was sent to Manus Island.

“The family expressed their wish to have the body returned home for burial arrangements,” Morrison said.

A group of contractors who all met Barati on Manus island sent Guardian Australia an exclusive statement describing him as a “gentle giant”.

The group said that Barati was “known to be a joker” and that many of the contractors were helping him to learn English.

“We read him children’s books such as fairy tales and Reza always waited and looked forward to meeting with us and reading with him. He studied a lot,” the group said.

“He used to always pick up bugs and moths off the ground and put them back in the garden, worried that someone would step on them. (The guys used to feed the moths to cane toad frogs around the compound for fun... There wasn’t much else to do...) He used to try and stop them.”

They continued: “Reza also always helped staff hand out medical slips and appointment slips to those in the same compound as him. He wanted to keep busy to avoid boredom and keep his mind active.”

The group described Barati as “very tall and very muscly” and said they were worried that he may have been singled out during the riot because of his size.

None of the contractors were present in the detention centre at the time of the riots but say they had met with Barati “nearly every day” during their stints on Manus.

“Reza worked out in the gym a lot and taught his friends how to stay fit and healthy. He helped his friends learn how to use the gym equipment. Many of the guys did not want to participate in recreational activities due to stress, depression and other mental health issues.”

Guardian Australia understands that Barati was detained in Mike compound where the majority of the rioting broke out. He was transferred from Oscar compound due to the length of his stay on Manus, and for good behaviour.

“Reza had a close relationship with many of the other transferees, where one was, the other was not far away,” the group said.

Barati’s body is now being moved with a Papua New Guinea police escort to Port Moresby where an autopsy will be conducted. Morrison said Australia was “assisting” with the autopsy.

It is unclear whether the PNG coroner will also conduct an inquiry into the death of Barati. Coronial inquests have to be approved by the PNG national executive eouncil, but it has not yet issued any approval relating to Barati’s death.


----------



## The SiLent crY

دوستانی که تجربه دارن لطفا کمک کنن .

من این ترم کارشناسیم تموم میشه اما سر دو راهی موندم که ارشد بخونم بعد برم خدمت یا برم خدمت و بعد از اون ارشد بخونم و در کنارش یه جایی مشغول به کار هم بشم .

خودم بیشتر تمایل دارم که برم خدمت و در حین خدمت برای ارشد بخونم و نرم افزارهای کاربردی و اقتصادی رشتم رو به صورت حرفه ای یاد بگیرم ولی به شخصه ادمی نیستم که الله بختکی کاری کنم و همه چیز رو می سنجم .

نظر شما چیه ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

@*ای ایران*

*RIP*


----------



## MOHSENAM

Avataram ye arabe dar hale ski

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> bedoon hich goone eghragh migam , shiraz zibatarin shahr irane !!
> ba inke mesle tehran skyscraper nadare va havash ham garme , ama ....
> khosh b hale shiraziya ..
> hey ...
> -_-






S00R3NA said:


> سر دو راهی موندم که ارشد بخونم بعد برم خدمت یا برم خدمت و بعد از اون ارشد بخونم


arshad bekhoon




S00R3NA said:


> خودم بیشتر تمایل دارم که برم خدمت و در حین خدمت برای ارشد بخونم و نرم افزارهای کاربردی و اقتصادی رشتم رو به صورت حرفه ای یاد بگیرم


99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% impossible.

dars khoondan osoolan kare maskharee hast, amma raftan sarbazi bazi ba joon, aslan shookhi bardar nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> arshad bekhoon
> 
> 
> 
> 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% impossible.
> 
> dars khoondan osoolan kare maskharee hast, amma raftan sarbazi bazi ba joon, aslan shookhi bardar nist.




من خدمتم رو 100% تهران میفتم و به احتمال زیاد تو بخش اداری و به خاطر همینه که میگم میتونم درس بخونم و غیره وگرنه عمرا درس رو ول می کردم برم خدمت .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

S00R3NA said:


> من خدمتم رو 100% تهران میفتم و به احتمال زیاد تو بخش اداری و به خاطر همینه که میگم میتونم درس بخونم و غیره وگرنه عمرا درس رو ول می کردم برم خدمت .



اگه جات اکی هست و صد در صد مطمئن هستی اداری هستی هرچه زودتر برو که خدمت هرروز بهتر نمیشه که بدتر هم میشه .. و بعد هم مطمنئنا با لیسانس راحتتر با قضیه کنار میای تا با فوق ...



S00R3NA said:


> من خدمتم رو 100% تهران میفتم و به احتمال زیاد تو بخش اداری و به خاطر همینه که میگم میتونم درس بخونم و غیره وگرنه عمرا درس رو ول می کردم برم خدمت .



اگه جات اکی هست و صد در صد مطمئن هستی اداری هستی هرچه زودتر برو که خدمت هرروز بهتر نمیشه که بدتر هم میشه .. و بعد هم مطمنئنا با لیسانس راحتتر با قضیه کنار میای تا با فوق ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

@WebMaster 

This thread should not get closed.

The ISIS Islamic Terrorists are Supported by the US, Israel and Saudi Arabia


----------



## New

@rmi5
Hey man, how are you?
It's been a while since the last time I heard from you, what are you up to these days?
May I ask for your input about the impeachment of Faraji Dana, any kinda cursing and malediction is eagerly welcomed, on anything you like dude, Iran, Majlis, system, culture, or any other stuff.


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> @rmi5
> Hey man, how are you?
> It's been a while since the last time I heard from you, what are you up to these days?


Were you waiting for hearing from me? 


> May I ask for your input about the impeachment of Faraji Dana,


Not interested in this BS stuff.


> any kinda cursing and malediction is eagerly welcomed, on anything you like dude, Iran, Majlis, system, culture, or any other stuff.


Ask your friends for these type of services, and behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Were you waiting for hearing from me?
> 
> Not interested in this BS stuff.
> 
> Ask your friends for these type of services, and behavior.


Vow, can't figure out the reason of so much anger, kinda shocked.
But thanks, I am feeling better now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> kinda shocked


no bro , i'm the one who is shocked !!

and i'm shocked by u bro !!

vaghean hanooz nashnakhti bache ha ru inja ?

dadash vaghti migam mention nakonid in ha ru , vase khodetoon migam .

vagarna man eradatmand hame ham hastam va be man rabti nadare .

salah molk khish khosrovan danand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

آقا جریان 3000 نفری که الکی بورسیه شدن راسته ؟

@haman10 

هنوز زنده ای ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> هنوز زنده ای ؟


are , emrooz ham dobare zelzele oomad vali khafif bood 

kholase az dast ma rahat nemishi be een rahatiya  



S00R3NA said:


> آقا جریان 3000 نفری که الکی بورسیه شدن راسته ؟


pas een estizah chi bood be nazaret ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> are , emrooz ham dobare zelzele oomad vali khafif bood
> 
> kholase az dast ma rahat nemishi be een rahatiya
> 
> 
> pas een estizah chi bood be nazaret ?



واقعا تو تخمی ترین شرایط ممکن به دنیا اومدیم و نسل سوخته شدیم .

من زمان جنگ رو به الان ترجیح میدادم اگه حق انتخاب داشتم . حداقل یه مرگ سریع رو جلومون داشتیم و تازه شهید هم می شدیم و مثل الآن انتر و منتر نبودیم که ندونیم چه گهی بخوریم .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> واقعا تو تخمی ترین شرایط ممکن به دنیا اومدیم و نسل سوخته شدیم .
> 
> من زمان جنگ رو به الان ترجیح میدادم اگه حق انتخاب داشتم . حداقل یه مرگ سریع رو جلومون داشتیم و تازه شهید هم می شدیم و مثل الآن انتر و منتر نبودیم که ندونیم چه گهی بخوریم .


harf hagh javab nadare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> harf hagh javab nadare



تو هم مثل من هر موقع به گا میدی / میری می خندی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> تو هم مثل من هر موقع به گا میدی / میری می خندی ؟


Hey. Are


----------



## New

آقا حالا که شما اهل خندیدن هستید یه نکته خنده دار تعریف کنم
من اصولا خیلی اهل خرید نیستم توی تهران معمولا اقوام نزدیک برام خرید می کنن به جز حالا چیزای جزیی که خودم از مغازه می خرم
پدرم تعریف می کرد سالهای 64 65 سر یک قضیه می خواسته یه سور بده یا حالا مثلا شما فرض کنید یه نذری می خواسته بده
اون موقع ها پدرم از جایی که کار می کرده حالا ماهی حدود نه هزار و پانصد تومن حقوق می گرفته
پدرم تعریف می کرد که رفته بوده برای این سور 27 تا گوسفند بزرگ که همه گوسفند های فروشی اون جایی که رفته بوده واسه خرید رو خریده بوده 14 هزار تومن
این یعنی با یه حقوقش می تونسته تقریبا 20 تا گوسفند بزرگ بخره
حالا امروز صبح من می خواستم برای اولین بار تقریبا تا اونجایی که یادمه برم گوشت گوسفند بگیرم
سه کیلو و چهارصد گرم گوشت خریدم اومدم حساب کنم طرف می گه قابل نداره 130 تومن

یعنی الان گوسفند شده دونه ای یک میلیون

یعنی فرض کنید من هنوز با مدرک دکتری کارمند وزارت نیرو بودم با حقوق یک ماهم می تونستم 3 تا و نصفی گوسفند بخرم
در حالی که پدرم اونموقع با مدرک لیسانس می تونسته 20 تا بزرگشو بخره

به همین منظور جهت بالابردن سطح خنده ی بحث تماسی گرفم با یکی از دوستان در کشور نکبت زده ی آمریکا
ایشون فرمودند
steak (delmonic, strip, etc)
کیلویی بین 15 تا 20 دلار
حقوقش هم با مدرک دکتری ماهی حدود نه هزار دلاره
البته تازه کاره
یعنی با حقوق یک ماهشون می تونن بین 400 تا 600 کیلو بخرن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> آقا حالا که شما اهل خندیدن هستید یه نکته خنده دار تعریف کنم
> من اصولا خیلی اهل خرید نیستم توی تهران معمولا اقوام نزدیک برام خرید می کنن به جز حالا چیزای جزیی که خودم از مغازه می خرم
> پدرم تعریف می کرد سالهای 64 65 سر یک قضیه می خواسته یه سور بده یا حالا مثلا شما فرض کنید یه نذری می خواسته بده
> اون موقع ها پدرم از جایی که کار می کرده حالا ماهی حدود نه هزار و پانصد تومن حقوق می گرفته
> پدرم تعریف می کرد که رفته بوده برای این سور 27 تا گوسفند بزرگ که همه گوسفند های فروشی اون جایی که رفته بوده واسه خرید رو خریده بوده 14 هزار تومن
> این یعنی با یه حقوقش می تونسته تقریبا 20 تا گوسفند بزرگ بخره
> حالا امروز صبح من می خواستم برای اولین بار تقریبا تا اونجایی که یادمه برم گوشت گوسفند بگیرم
> سه کیلو و چهارصد گرم گوشت خریدم اومدم حساب کنم طرف می گه قابل نداره 130 تومن
> 
> یعنی الان گوسفند شده دونه ای یک میلیون
> 
> یعنی فرض کنید من هنوز با مدرک دکتری کارمند وزارت نیرو بودم با حقوق یک ماهم می تونستم 3 تا و نصفی گوسفند بخرم
> در حالی که پدرم اونموقع با مدرک لیسانس می تونسته 20 تا بزرگشو بخره
> 
> به همین منظور جهت بالابردن سطح خنده ی بحث تماسی گرفم با یکی از دوستان در کشور نکبت زده ی آمریکا
> ایشون فرمودند
> steak (delmonic, strip, etc)
> کیلویی بین 15 تا 20 دلار
> حقوقش هم با مدرک دکتری ماهی حدود نه هزار دلاره
> البته تازه کاره
> یعنی با حقوق یک ماهشون می تونن بین 400 تا 600 کیلو بخرن




بیچاره باید سرتو بزاری زمین بمیری ، می خندی !!! ؟


ببین من پدرم معلمه ، 20 - 25 سال پیش ماهی 4 - 5 هزار تومن حقوق می گرفت .

اون موقع با این حقوق و یه کم پس انداز تونست زمین بخره و توش خونه بسازه و صاحب زندگی بشه .

حالا یه معلم رو پیدا کن که با حقوق یکی دو میلیونیش بتونه راحت زندگیش رو بگذرونه ، دیگه خونه و زمین و ماشین رو بذار کنار 

همینه می گم ما نسل سوخته ایم دیگه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> بیچاره باید سرتو بزاری زمین بمیری ، می خندی !!! ؟



حداقل خوشحالم از اینکه مجلس شورای اسلامی دغدغه اش حل مشکلات اقشار کم درآمد جامعه هست



در ضمن تصاویر شعبان جعفری
چقدر آشنا می زنه این روزها

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

haman10 said:


> Hey. Are



Isn't there any Iranian Space thread ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

kurup said:


> Isn't there any Iranian Space thread ??


Nah . Only soheil can setup such a thread and he is no into it 
If u are really interested in ISA , you can either visit iranmilitaryforum/dot/net
Or nasa space forum .

The latter has some great info abt indian space journey too 

The info includes launch schedule and .... .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

haman10 said:


> Nah . Only soheil can setup such a thread and he is no into it
> If u are really interested in ISA , you can either visit iranmilitaryforum/dot/net
> Or nasa space forum .
> 
> The latter has some great info abt indian space journey too
> 
> The info includes launch schedule and .... .



Yaar , I wanted to ask a question to @SOHEIL ...... That's why I was looking for the relevant thread .

I have read about ISA .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

kurup said:


> Yaar , I wanted to ask a question to @SOHEIL ...... That's why I was looking for the relevant thread .
> 
> I have read about ISA .



We have Iranian space thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

SOHEIL said:


> We have Iranian space thread



Link please ??

Also the image you posted of LV flight path ..... It passes through Pakistan .

Do you have their approval to use their airspace ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kurup said:


> That's why I was looking for the relevant thread .


bhai , u can ask here , its relevant 


@SOHEIL

soalesho javab bede baba khob 

miam oun ja ha 



kurup said:


> Do you have their approval to use their airspace ??


above 80km is not considered air space 

Airspace - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @kurup... Any question?



Any "satellite" developments, infos...etc... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Any "satellite" developments, infos...etc... ?



No space launch in 2014 

because of negotiations!



kurup said:


> Link please ??
> 
> Also the image you posted of LV flight path ..... It passes through Pakistan .
> 
> Do you have their approval to use their airspace ??



Already in space... No need for approval

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys.. first of no offence to anyone, i just heard something and wanna ask you about this.

*Is it true that in shia, to not pray and give money to someone else to pray instead of you ?*

@Surenas you know Turkish. At 5:00 they say for one year it is $300, for 15 years it about $4000.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Guys.. first of no offence to anyone, i just heard something and wanna ask you about this.
> 
> *Is it true that in shia, to not pray and give money to someone else to pray instead of you ?*
> 
> @Surenas you know Turkish. At 5:00 they say for one year it is $300, for 15 years it about $4000.



After death not for a live person!!!



Sinan said:


> Guys.. first of no offence to anyone, i just heard something and wanna ask you about this.
> 
> *Is it true that in shia, to not pray and give money to someone else to pray instead of you ?*
> 
> @Surenas you know Turkish. At 5:00 they say for one year it is $300, for 15 years it about $4000.



After death not for a live person!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Is it true that in shia, to not pray and give money to someone else to pray instead of you ?


It's not true in the way you wrote it, this is the correct form:

If a person who hasn't prayed in his lifetime dies or one who is alive is unable to pray for any reason (being disabled, etc), then it's possible to pay money to someone else to do prayers instead of him/her. As long as the person is able to do the prayers, even in worst conditions it's not possible to do this, but if it's assured that he/she can't do them in rest of his/her life or the person dies, then what you said is possible. Almost in all cases, it's done after the person is dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> After death not for a live person!!!





Serpentine said:


> It's not true in the way you wrote it, this is the correct form:
> 
> If a person who hasn't prayed in his lifetime dies or one who is alive is unable to pray for any reason (being disabled, etc), then it's possible to pay money to someone else to do prayers instead of him/her. As long as the person is able to do the prayers, even in worst conditions it's not possible to do this, but if it's assured that he/she can't do them in rest of his/her life or the person dies, then what you said is possible. Almost in all cases, it's done after the person is dead.



Understood. 

Seems like, these guys are corrupted religion to their benefits. 

Edit: I remembered my conversation with religion teacher, back in middle school.

- He was explaning how to pray.
- So, i asked; what if a person has spine problems and can't bend during prayer ?
- He said, he can pray while sitting in a chair with minimal movement.
- So, i asked; what if that person paralyzed below the neck.?
-He said, while lying in the bed, he can pray with head movements.
-So,i asked; what if that person is completely paralyzed ?
-He said, he can even pray with eye movements
-So, i asked; what if that person is blind also.......

He snaped and took me to principal's room.....

But i was totally not trolling him, i was just curious.... are these same conditions apply in shia also ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> He snaped and took me to principal's room.....
> But i was totally not trolling him, i was just curious.... are these same conditions apply in shia also ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> are these same conditions apply in shia also ?


You mean the snapping and forcing into principals office? 
ya, that's exactly the same here 
But on a serious note, ya that's exactly the same in Shia Muslims too.
Paralyzed, crippled, blind, .... he/she should do his/her prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> You mean the snapping and forcing into principals office?




i remember when i was in 2nd guidance school i was taken to the principals office for beating the shyte out of my classmate when he cussed me 

they called my father and they expected him to ground me or sth , but he not only didnt do that but also got in to a fierce argument with the principal and stopped his donations to school 

that day was one of the best days of my life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@Sinan 

Best mix I've found in the past month. Super relaxing too. It's the Remember the Youthful Years one. 
For The Love of Music


@New 

Hey man. I've asked a couple of people in Shiraz to look into what you told me (phase 2 lots) and one of them got back to me. He said the ones that are super cheap are the ones that don't have construction permits and they're also not 40 mil. Just to confirm, you found those lots in phase 2 of the project or phase 3?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> @Sinan
> Best mix I've found in the past month. Super relaxing too. It's the Remember the Youthful Years one.
> For The Love of Music


Thx man, downloading now. 

Also, Welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

^^^ I don't think that's edible. And I am pretty sure you confused him with someone else.

And finally - Relax. Om Shanti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ISIS scum captured by Peshmerga. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=826127340754884





Not sure if you guys have seen this, but it's fucking hilarious. Been laughing all day at this video. A bunch of saudis (IS soldiers) are planting an IED/mine while the Americans are watching them from the air. After they're done one of the retards puts too much pressure on the IED they just planted and it blows up. They all die instantly. The funniest part of the video is the reaction of the American soldiers. Enough laughs to last you the whole day. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154515155515360

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

Abii said:


> @New
> Hey man. I've asked a couple of people in Shiraz to look into what you told me (phase 2 lots) and one of them got back to me. He said the ones that are super cheap are the ones that don't have construction permits and they're also not 40 mil. Just to confirm, you found those lots in phase 2 of the project or phase 3?


Hey man, good to see you back.
I haven't heard about phase 3, but they are in phase 2. Construction permission? As I have told you these lands used to be farmland and they are given permissions to be converted into "Bagh-shahri". Construction, as in the meaning is not permitted in these "Bagh-shahri's", as they are 30 percent yours to build a villa and 70 percent belongs to the municipal.
For more information on the scope, they are something like "Baharan" complex in phase one.
Dude, I guess you should pursue the job in person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Hey man, good to see you back.
> I haven't heard about phase 3, but they are in phase 2. Construction permission? As I have told you these lands used to be farmland and they are given permissions to be converted into "Bagh-shahri". Construction, as in the meaning is not permitted in these "Bagh-shahri's", as they are 30 percent yours to build a villa and 70 percent belongs to the municipal.
> For more information on the scope, they are something like "Baharan" complex in phase one.
> Dude, I guess you should pursue the job in person.


Thanks for the info. My grandparents are heading to Iran next month and my dad's going in December. I'll get one of them to do it for me.

On one hand I want to save up for a 20% down payment on a house here, on the other hand the prices in Iran are too juicy to pass up (b/c of the conversion rates). Also I hate the idea of buying anything here. House prices are insane in Canada.

.................................................
No comment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

^ WTF is he doing with the brick ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> i remember when i was in 2nd guidance school i was taken to the principals office for beating the shyte out of my classmate when he cussed me


Vow, I just registered on my notebook, never, ever, to enter an argument with you. 
Kidding.



haman10 said:


> they called my father and they expected him to ground me or sth , but he not only didnt do that but also got in to a fierce argument with the principal and stopped his donations to school
> that day was one of the best days of my life


What a cool dady, 
What would your personal response be, if your child do the same thing in school? Would you react as cool as your father?
I personally, don't think so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> ^ WTF is he doing with the brick ?


Protecting his little Jihadi soldiers, if you know what I mean. Or maybe he's worried that he won't get his 72 virgins if he loses his dick when he dies. 

Either case, he's an idiot for thinking that a cinder block can block bullets. A conservative mind is often illogical to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abii

I want one of these beauties. 

The *Laguiole* knife (French pronunciation: [laɡjɔl], locally [lajɔl]) is a high-quality traditional Occitan pocket-knife, originally produced in the town of Laguiole in the Aveyron region of southern France.
Laguiole knife - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Understood.
> 
> Seems like, these guys are corrupted religion to their benefits.
> 
> Edit: I remembered my conversation with religion teacher, back in middle school.
> 
> - He was explaning how to pray.
> - So, i asked; what if a person has spine problems and can't bend during prayer ?
> - He said, he can pray while sitting in a chair with minimal movement.
> - So, i asked; what if that person paralyzed below the neck.?
> -He said, while lying in the bed, he can pray with head movements.
> -So,i asked; what if that person is completely paralyzed ?
> -He said, he can even pray with eye movements
> -So, i asked; what if that person is blind also.......
> 
> He snaped and took me to principal's room.....
> 
> But i was totally not trolling him, i was just curious.... are these same conditions apply in shia also ?



If I were him I would slap you after the second question .

he showed too much patience

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Abii 
Dude, by any chance, do you have any information, on the conditions of acquiring Canada's residency.
I mean, I have heard that by investing a specific mount of money in it's banks, you can be eligible for Canada's residency, Is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> I want one of these beauties.
> 
> The *Laguiole* knife (French pronunciation: [laɡjɔl], locally [lajɔl]) is a high-quality traditional Occitan pocket-knife, originally produced in the town of Laguiole in the Aveyron region of southern France.
> Laguiole knife - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





That reminded me my former interest into knives in highschool.... but i didn't have money and parents were highly against any kind of weapon...

Though, i had 3 knives at that time....both 3 of them are shitty...but now i have no restriction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii
> Dude, by any chance, do you have any information, on the conditions of acquiring Canada's residency.
> I mean, I have heard that by investing a specific mount of money in it's banks, you can be eligible for Canada's residency, Is it true?


It was, but they scrapped it earlier this year.

"The Ottawa government announced on Wednesday that the country’s Immigrant Investor Program, which allowed foreign nationals to gain Canadian residency by loaning 800,000 Canadian dollars (US$726,720) interest free to any of the country’s provinces for five-years was being cancelled with all pending cases being rejected."

They're replacing it with other programs, but immigration policies have really changed since we came back in 2000. It's a lot harder now.



Sinan said:


> That reminded me my former interest into knives in highschool.... but i didn't have money and parents were highly against any kind of weapon...
> 
> Though, i had 3 knives at that time....both 3 of them are shitty...but now i have no restriction.


I don't have any particular interest, but I love these Laguiole knives. The story behind them, the tradition, the sexy designs etc... I might buy one. Back in the day, workers/farmers in the Laguiole region of France would stab their bread loafs with the knife and use it as a cross to pray without having to leave their fields and having to go to church. That's why there's a small cross on the body of the knife. The handles are shaped like a woman's leg and the material is often exotic (exotic wood, buffalo horn and even mammoth horn).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> It was, but they scrapped it earlier this year.
> "The Ottawa government announced on Wednesday that the country’s Immigrant Investor Program, which allowed foreign nationals to gain Canadian residency by loaning 800,000 Canadian dollars (US$726,720) interest free to any of the country’s provinces for five-years was being cancelled with all pending cases being rejected."
> They're replacing it with other programs, but immigration policies have really changed since we came back in 2000. It's a lot harder now.


Oh, I see.
Canada is too cold, anyway. (Have you ever heard of that little kitty who couldn't reach the meat, that's my case here )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> What would your personal response be, if your child do the same thing in school? Would you react as cool as your father?
> I personally, don't think so


yeah , seriously !!

i think if u dont be friends with ur son and if u dont trust him , he would do the opposite of what u expect him to do .

at least its iranian style

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> I don't have any particular interest, but I love these Laguiole knives. The story behind them, the tradition, the sexy designs etc... I might buy one. Back in the day, workers/farmers in the Laguiole region of France would stab their bread loafs with the knife and use it as a cross to pray without having to leave their fields and having to go to church. That's why there's a small cross on the body of the knife. The handles are shaped like a woman's leg and the material is often exotic (exotic wood, buffalo horn and even mammoth horn).



Hmmm...too complicated for me.. I'm a simple man with simple tastes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> It's not true in the way you wrote it, this is the correct form:
> 
> If a person who hasn't prayed in his lifetime dies or one who is alive is unable to pray for any reason (being disabled, etc), then it's possible to pay money to someone else to do prayers instead of him/her. As long as the person is able to do the prayers, even in worst conditions it's not possible to do this, but if it's assured that he/she can't do them in rest of his/her life or the person dies, then what you said is possible. Almost in all cases, it's done after the person is dead.



What is the percentage that you can estimate for practicing Shia muslims inside Iran? I know that's a very tough question. In my personal observation, Iranians living abroad had almost zero percentage of practice, and so much grudges against their country's "official" faith. I dare to say that white Americans appeared to me as more religious than Iranian immigrants, and less hostile to Islam than them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Hmmm...too complicated for me.. I'am a simple man with simple tastes.


This one. 

Smith & Wesson S&W Search&Rescue Bowie CKSUR1: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine shoot this wahhabi will u ? 

==========

@Sinan @Abii






austrian special forces knife made by great satan 

3 sided blade made for manslaughter 

not always beauty is important

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine shoot this wahhabi will u ?
> 
> ==========
> 
> @Sinan @Abii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> austrian special forces knife made by great satan
> 
> 3 sided blade made for manslaughter
> 
> not always beauty is important



Wow, looks like it's made for torturing people...stab and twist...

This great satan thing.. :/ I'm don't critisize US or even Israel... They are both looking after their interests... The fault lies in our weakness.

Another thing is....i learned that Turkey-Iran relationship is complicated like you guys have spies in Turkey...some Turks have been trained in Iran and doing espionage for Iran.....though they were being monitored in every of their step by MIT....i don't know if they are still alive or not.

Other than that.... it seems like we are helping each other behind the scene...You know Turkey-Kurdish oil deal.... that happened with the support of Iran.
It looks like we are collabrating over the issues about Syria and Iraq but i don't know to what extend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> i learned that Turkey-Iran relationship is complicated like you guys have spies in Turkey...some Turks have been trained in Iran and doing espionage for Iran.....though they were being monitored in every of their step by MIT....i don't know if they are still alive or not.


every country has spies in even its closest allies .

that would include iran and turkey too .

but their work is much more professional than what u think , they never make it to rumors  . if they are so un-professional that they made it to public express or sth , be sure they are NOT spies , but stupid jacka$$es from 22 jump street .

they should be hanged 

so what u heard is absolutely wrong and un-true .

still , for a million percent sure that iran has spies in turkey and visa vers . if our (iran and turkey) intel. services were that dumb , we were also stuck in this ISIS shyte and even worth .





Sinan said:


> we are collabrating about Syria and Iraq


iranian interests unfortunately are completely different than turkey in this matter .

and thats the only reason behind the recent obstacles in ties between the two , or else we were besties before the syrian situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> every country has spies in even its closest allies .
> 
> that would include iran and turkey too .
> 
> but their work is much more professional than what u think , they never make it to rumors  . if they are so un-professional that they made it to public express or sth , be sure they are NOT spies , but stupid jacka$$es from 22 jump street .
> 
> they should be hanged
> 
> so what u heard is absolutely wrong and un-true .
> 
> still , for a million percent sure that iran has spies in turkey and visa vers . if our (iran and turkey) intel. services were that dumb , we were also stuck in this ISIS shyte and even worth .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranian interests unfortunately are completely different than turkey in this matter .
> 
> and thats the only reason behind the recent obstacles in ties between the two , or else we were besties before the syrian situation



Hımm. 

I can show you very detailed proofs. with recorded phone calls, photos, surveillance footage, actual names and their positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Hmmm...too complicated for me.. I'm a simple man with simple tastes.


lol that's a machete!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> I can show you very detailed proofs. with recorded phone calls, photos, surveillance footage, actual names and their positions.


do so pls 

i should then call them and tell them to hang themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> lol that's a machete!


Yeap.


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> do so pls
> 
> i should then call them and tell them to hang themselves



Okay. 

Turkish informant who works for the IRGC as a spy is "Hüseyin Avni Yazıcıoğlu"





He is meeting with IRGC commander "*Naser Ghafari*"

He is meeting with him in "15 October 2011". He goes to metrobus station in Okmeydanı....while going to that station, he gets out and gets in from the bus for 8 times to avoid a possible follow. Then he arrives the station talks with N.G for a time. They together get in the next metrobus. H.A.Y. hands out the package. Whole thing observed by.....??? (I don't know this part maybe police, maybe MIT).




















Now the thing is...these photos, videos were never meant for public...all these things were part of government archieves.

You know 17 December 2013... when they(Gulenists) leaked conversation of Erdoğan...which lead into the graft scandal.... In the following weeks Gulenists leaked tons of clasified data to Expose AKP government. And you know AKP banned youtube and twitter. These videos were leaked at that time..but I think we didn't became aware of video as people were more focused on Erdoğan's leaked conversations....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Yeap.


I think I'm gonna buy the one in this video. 120 Euros plus import duties, shipping etc... So probably 250 Canadian dollars. Not worth it, but it's a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

=================================================================


Wahabis teaching their children about love and peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Wahabis teaching their children about love and peace



Playing love scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

hahaha 
Germany did it again. They beat Brazil 5-1 (women's World Cup).The game was actually in my city, only a short drive from my home. Didn't even realize it loooool







New said:


> Playing love scenes


Apple doesn't fall far from the tree. I hope you guys understand why following a religion is cancerous and illogical. Shia, Sunni, Catholic, Protestant... they're all illogical day dreams that have no use in our modern world. Spirituality is okay, but organized religion, especially organized Abrahamic religions are a waste of the one life we all have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> one life we all have


Couldn't be more agree with that.  "One life we have", "The sole opportunity" "The only chance", what a beautiful way of looking into life. 



Abii said:


> Apple doesn't fall far from the tree. I hope you guys understand why following a religion is cancerous and illogical. Shia, Sunni, Catholic, Protestant... they're all illogical day dreams that have no use in our modern world. Spirituality is okay, but organized religion, especially organized Abrahamic religions are a waste of the one life we all have.


We might be not in full agreement, but as long as it is a personal opinion, I have all the possible respect for that.
It's been some time that I am thinking, what is religion? Is it a way of how to live, or Is it a way to build your afterlife?
Or maybe both.
Of those three philosophies, one (or shall we say Muslims) might be in doubt between the first or the third, but the second option is surely out of the table. You know in Muslims holly book Quran, the inheritance Laws are being explained in full details, and I mean in full details, but there is no a single verse on how to pray, isn't it a point for contemplation?
There can't be found any logical reason, on why there is no any verse in holy Quran, on how to pray?
You know, I want to point out that this religion like any other religion was meant to make the world a better place to live.
But as much as I can see, it's not working, you know there might be people, coming up with the reason that Islam is not practiced correctly by Muslims, hence that's the reason we see, what we see today.
I am not gonna argue with those guys, but I have a simple question,
Suppose you have a laptop and windows 8 isn't working well on it, it might have many reasons, but you never buy a new laptop for your new software?
Sometime it takes hours of me daily, thinking on this subject, that Islam is not working well here? The fault is not on the Islam, but you can't change the laptop either? I am a practicing Muslim but ....
There are just too many questions to think on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Couldn't be more agree with that.  "One life we have", "The sole opportunity" "The only chance", what a beautiful way of looking into life.
> 
> 
> We might be not in full agreement, but as long as it is a personal opinion, I have all the possible respect for that.
> It's been some time that I am thinking, what is religion? Is it a way of how to live, or Is it a way to build your afterlife?
> Or maybe both.
> Of those three philosophies, one (or shall we say Muslims) might be in doubt between the first or the third, but the second option is surely out of the table. You know in Muslims holly book Quran, the inheritance Laws are being explained in full details, and I mean in full details, but there is no a single verse on how to pray, isn't it a point for contemplation?
> There can't be found any logical reason, on why there is no any verse in holy Quran, on how to pray?
> You know, I want to point out that this religion like any other religion was meant to make the world a better place to live.
> But as much as I can see, it's not working, you know there might be people, coming up with the reason that Islam is not practiced correctly by Muslims, hence that's the reason we see, what we see today.
> I am not gonna argue with those guys, but I have a simple question,
> Suppose you have a laptop and windows 8 isn't working well on it, it might have many reasons, but you never buy a new laptop for your new software?
> Sometime it takes hours of me daily, thinking on this subject, that Islam is not working well here? The fault is not on the Islam, but you can't change the laptop either? I am a practicing Muslim but ....
> There are just too many questions to think on...


Using your own example, look at European countries. What changed there? Was it the hardware or the software? Christianity didn't change, Most Europeans simply stopped following the religion. The least religious people in Europe are Scandinavians (Sweden/Denmark/Norway). These Nordic countries have the highest quality of life in Europe and are also the least corrupt countries on earth, in the top 10 list of happiest countries, they dominate the top spots in education, most equal societies in the world etc... Alternatively, the worst European countries are Greece, Italy and Portugal/Spain (the most religious). Across the world, this is a pattern. Less corruption, more equality, happier, richer, more educated, more efficient, more productive... these are all the traits of nations that have given up religion. You don't need a 1400 year old fairy tale to tell you how to live your life. Human societies that don't follow these fairy tales have proven that they can do it better. Which nation is more fare, equal, peaceful, productive and happy: Iran/Saudi or Denmark?

Some people need spirituality in order to give their lives a meaning. I'm not one of them, but I don't see that as a problem (I used to). The problem is when spiritual people call themselves "Muslims," "Jews," "Christians" etc... These arab fairy tales have NO PLACE in the modern world. You don't need a book or an akhoond to tell you to be a good human being nor do you need to be told how to enter a "mostara" and what foods you can or can't eat. This isn't the dark ages anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Which nation is more fare, equal, peaceful, productive and happy: Iran/Saudi or Denmark?


The answer is Denmark, with not even a single piece of doubt.
Dude, have you ever tried TOEFL?
How come my writing skill is not even close, of yours?
I have got 30 in writing section from TOEFL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

No mentions? 



Full Moon said:


> What is the percentage that you can estimate for practicing Shia muslims inside Iran? I know that's a very tough question. In my personal observation, Iranians living abroad had almost zero percentage of practice, and so much grudges against their country's "official" faith. I dare to say that white Americans appeared to me as more religious than Iranian immigrants, and less hostile to Islam than them as well.



Yep, today at lunch with my American friends I was badmouthing you guys, Sunnis in particular

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> I think I'm gonna buy the one in this video. 120 Euros plus import duties, shipping etc... So probably 250 Canadian dollars. Not worth it, but it's a thing of beauty.



It is worth much than my humble knife collection.... 





I bought all of them when i was at highschool...all of them were really cheap. 

But not this baby...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> I have got 30 in writing section from TOEFL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> The answer is Denmark, with not even a single piece of doubt.
> Dude, have you ever tried TOEFL?
> How come my writing skill is not even close, of yours?
> I have got 30 in writing section from TOEFL.


Is 30 good or bad? I've lived in Canada longer than I've lived in iran so it's only natural that my writing is better.

No I haven't done TOEFL. I went to high school here so I didn't need to.

Btw I can read perso-arabic fluently, but I can no longer write Persian in arabic alphabet. I don't remember which letter belongs to which word. The script is really a joke and completely flawed for our language. The whole point of having a writing system with an alphabet instead of thousands of characters is to eliminate the need for memorization. But because we use the arabic alphabet, we have 4 letters for every sound in our language. Because of that, I need to memorize which t or which gh goes with which word!!! I can read the shahname, but I can't write with the popular alphabet because it's essentially arabic. That's just crazy. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

asena_great said:


>


It was a long long time ago, I was a little kid back then.
JK

R 28 S 27 L 29 W 30 T 114


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> It is worth much than my humble knife collection....
> View attachment 44583
> 
> 
> I bought all of them when i was at highschool...all of them were really cheap.
> 
> But not this baby...
> 
> View attachment 44586
> 
> 
> View attachment 44588


Man that's some hardcore stuff. You'll be safe when the zombie apocalypse hits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> R 28 S 27 L 29 W 30 T 114

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Is 30 good or bad?


It is supposed to be perfect.



Abii said:


> I've lived in Canada longer than I've lived in iran so it's only natural that my writing is better.


Now, it makes sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

u have done well dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> It is worth much than my humble knife collection....
> View attachment 44583
> 
> 
> I bought all of them when i was at highschool...all of them were really cheap.
> 
> But not this baby...
> 
> View attachment 44586
> 
> 
> View attachment 44588


Dude this is crazy i have the same knive as in first picture left, also bought it in Turkey about 8 years ago, i wrapped it in 5 layers of T-Shirts in my luggage not to get cought in Airport, totaly not worth it. 

And my Katana also looks similar i have a 3 piece set with different size but its not real Katana costs only 150$  is yours real?

My only valuable knive is my original Swiss Army Knive but its a really good one, very sharp, i cut my finger at first swinging out the blade like an idiot. 
It costs only 40$, very cheap for such a quality (something Switzerland is not known for)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Charon 2

Abii said:


> Using your own example, look at European countries. What changed there? Was it the hardware or the software? Christianity didn't change, Most Europeans simply stopped following the religion. The least religious people in Europe are Scandinavians (Sweden/Denmark/Norway). These Nordic countries have the highest quality of life in Europe and are also the least corrupt countries on earth, in the top 10 list of happiest countries, they dominate the top spots in education, most equal societies in the world etc... Alternatively, the worst European countries are Greece, Italy and Portugal/Spain (the most religious). Across the world, this is a pattern. Less corruption, more equality, happier, richer, more educated, more efficient, more productive... these are all the traits of nations that have given up religion. You don't need a 1400 year old fairy tale to tell you how to live your life. Human societies that don't follow these fairy tales have proven that they can do it better. Which nation is more fare, equal, peaceful, productive and happy: Iran/Saudi or Denmark?
> 
> Some people need spirituality in order to give their lives a meaning. I'm not one of them, but I don't see that as a problem (I used to). The problem is when spiritual people call themselves "Muslims," "Jews," "Christians" etc... These arab fairy tales have NO PLACE in the modern world. You don't need a book or an akhoond to tell you to be a good human being nor do you need to be told how to enter a "mostara" and what foods you can or can't eat. This isn't the dark ages anymore.




Replace Arab fairytale with Semitic mythology and you have your correct answers. The Abrahamitic religions are basically Judeo-Arab mythology, nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Dude this is crazy i have the same knive as in first picture left, also bought it in Turkey about 8 years ago, i wrapped it in 5 layers of T-Shirts in my luggage not to get cought in Airport, totaly not worth it.


Mate, if your not bringing luggage to cabin..there is no problem.  



xenon54 said:


> And my Katana also looks similar i have a 3 piece set with different size but its not real Katana costs only 150$  is yours real?


No, mate not real. I heard real ones costs real much.

I bought it from Spain..but it's has a good quality. It was like 250-300 €



xenon54 said:


> My only valuable knive is my original Swiss Army Knive but its a really good one, very sharp, i cut my finger at first swinging out the blade like an idiot.
> It costs only 40$, very cheap for such a quality (something Switzerland is not known for)



Liked this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, if your not bringing luggage to cabin..there is no problem.


It was just a couple years after 9/11 and the airport people were going crazy so i wanted to be sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> It was just a couple years after 9/11 and the airport people were going crazy so i wanted to be sure.


Hmm  Yeap, you could be right.

I just wrapped my katana and tied it to my backpack. Nobody said a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Hmm  Yeap, you could be right.
> 
> I just wrapped my katana and tied it to my backpack. Nobody said a thing.
> 
> View attachment 44643


Lol, are you the lazy guy in picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Lol, are you the lazy guy in picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

pharmaocology ehtemalan mioftam . lololloloool

i was screwed over this and now i probably will fail the exam 

@S00R3NA foOk this life as u said

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Whats up guys, enjoying the web without me?
Finally we got a new due date for our training jet. Hope to see something interesting tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan 

What do you think about this? Do you believe it's true?

Turkey's defense secrets handed over to Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> 
> What do you think about this? Do you believe it's true?
> 
> Turkey's defense secrets handed over to Iran



lol... 100% rubbish news.
especially this : into the deadly Iran-backed Tawhid-Salam terror network

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

IR1907 said:


> lol... 100% rubbish news.
> especially this : into the deadly Iran-backed Tawhid-Salam terror network



I usually don't trust Todays Zaman, it's a biased source when it comes to Iran. I've heard it's the mouthpiece of Gullenist movement, don't know how true it is though.

That's why I asked a Turkish member about the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> Whats up guys, enjoying the web without me?
> Finally we got a new due date for our training jet. Hope to see something interesting tomorrow.


WCB bro 

home at last ?

==================

i think its dorna jet if i'm not wrong . its a multi purpose training jet



Serpentine said:


> I usually don't trust Todays Zaman,


some of the guys in ashianeh hacking group hacked their site for several times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

IR1907 said:


> lol... 100% rubbish news.
> especially this : into the deadly Iran-backed Tawhid-Salam terror network


Its the first time I come upon name of this group. @Sinan My Samurai bro, provide us some details please. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> 
> What do you think about this? Do you believe it's true?
> 
> Turkey's defense secrets handed over to Iran



Mate, we can't be sure....especially Zaman belongs to Gulenists......

But i believe it's true to some point.

I explained who that "hüseyin avni yazıcıoğlu" is, in my earlier post.

But I don't believe, he had access to sensitive data... "collected sensitive defense industry data from advisers to ministers whom he met in Ankara. " I don't believe in this clause as he don't have such connections. Also ministers and advisers don't have accesss to sensitive data....those datas belongs to firms.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I want to give 2 examples..

1-) Gulenist leaked a secret meeting, which attended by Turkey's top officials...They tried to present this leaked tape as "Government wants war with Syria"....but when we listened to tape..... it was obvious that government was talking about a attack on ISIS"

2-) Some days ago...again this Gulenists spread rumours into media that AKP government is going to give "Suleiman Shah tomb in Syria" (Turkey's only land in abroad) to ISIS in exchange for 49 hostages held by ISIS...

these things have been made to provoke anger towards Government.

1-) Turkish people highly opposes war
2-) Every inch of homeland's soil is sacred for us.... it can't be handed over to an enemy without dying it into red by it's son's blood.

In conclusion it can be true, it can be false
But even it is true, there should be no sensitive datas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> Its the first time I come upon name of this group. @Sinan My Samurai bro, provide us some details please. Thanks.



Mate... it is hard to provide details....

But we will examine them from two point of views.....

*1-) Gulenists Point of View.*

According to leaked infos by gulenists.. Here is a bunch of videos. Acem Uşakları - YouTube

Again according to these videos..."Iran-backed Tawhid-Salam terror network" is responsible for many bombings and assasinations in Turkey.

Their aim is to establish a network in Turkey's (ministers, high placed officilias, government advisors, etc...) and establish an Islamic State in Turkey.....also they aim to harm their enemy country's officials in Turkey with bombings and assasination (US, Israel, KSA)

*2-) My point of view.*

Now the thing is, when you watch these videos... there are some claims written by Gulenists... and there are some actual footage, government papers, etc....

When you disregard Gulenists' claims and focus on the leaked material.... I understand that this organization (It is real that there is a organization, they even leaked, case numbers which means these are present in state archieves) is an espionage organization rather than a terror organization.

I want to give example.... in one video Gulenists claims that Iran is ruling the foreing policy of Turkey... but when i look in to "leaked part"... there is a conversation between an Turkish official and Iranian official.

Regarding Kurdish oil deal, Our Energy minister wanted go to KRG but Central Governmet didn't give permission to Turkish plane to land on Erbil...
Irak, Bakan Yıldız'ın Uçağına İniş İzni Vermedi

After this incident one Turkish official called his counter part (their conversation is in the video) and wanted help from his Iranian counter part. Iranian official reassures him and he says he will solve the problem... a few months later Our Energy minister wnet to KRG with no problem.





So instead of looking the Gulenist claims when you look into leaked material..... it's seems that reality is different than Gulenist's claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> Lol, are you the lazy guy in picture?



He is the fat guy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mohsen

Sinan said:


> Mate, we can't be sure....especially Zaman belongs to Gulenists......
> 
> But i believe it's true to some point.
> 
> I explained who that "hüseyin avni yazıcıoğlu" is, in my earlier post.
> 
> But I don't believe, he had access to sensitive data... "collected sensitive defense industry data from advisers to ministers whom he met in Ankara. " I don't believe in this clause as he don't have such connections. Also ministers and advisers don't have accesss to sensitive data....those datas belongs to firms.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I want to give 2 examples..
> 
> 1-) Gulenist leaked a secret meeting, which attended by Turkey's top officials...They tried to present this leaked tape as "Government wants war with Syria"....but when we listened to tape..... it was obvious that government was talking about a attack on ISIS"
> 
> 2-) Some days ago...again this Gulenists spread rumours into media that AKP government is going to give "Suleiman Shah tomb in Syria" (Turkey's only land in abroad) to ISIS in exchange for 49 hostages held by ISIS...
> 
> these things have been made to provoke anger towards Government.
> 
> 1-) Turkish people highly opposes war
> 2-) Every inch of homeland's soil is sacred for us.... it can't be handed over to an enemy without dying it into red by it's son's blood.
> 
> In conclusion it can be true, it can be false
> But even it is true, there should be no sensitive datas.


your first example is enough for me to believe them. Organizing a fake attack to find an excuse for war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> He is the fat guy!!!
> 
> View attachment 44665



I was 1.81 cm tall and 61 kilos in that photo....



mohsen said:


> your first example is enough for me to believe them. Organizing a fake attack to find an excuse for war.



War with Syria ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> I was 1.81 cm tall and 61 kilos in that photo....



Almost fat!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan
thanks for thorough elaboration. At the end all of us are spying on each other. Nothing personal mate, it's a routine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Almost fat!!!



Is this guy fat too ?? 








Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> thanks for thorough elaboration. At the end all of us are spying on each other. Nothing personal mate, it's a routine



Exactly. 

Or else everybody would have closed their intelligence agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Is this guy fat too ??



almost!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> almost!!!



Post me the ideal weight. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------


Guys anybody here who plays "Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms - EU"

Let's kill people together.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Post me the ideal weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon


i used to play the original game not the phantoms-EU version  

it had such a pleasant gameplay . it was wonderful .

i play CS:GO with my budds from another forum now 

i donno whats wrong with me  i used to hate games till a month ago 

am i taking an step back in my life ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> i used to play the original game not the phantoms-EU version
> 
> it had such a pleasant gameplay . it was wonderful .
> 
> i play CS:GO with my budds from another forum now
> 
> i donno whats wrong with me  i used to hate games till a month ago
> 
> am i taking an step back in my life ?



Was it single player...i watched some youtube videos and i couldn't be sure...

"Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon phantoms" is a *free* multiplayer game... and it's awesome.


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Was it single player


yep 



Sinan said:


> free


every game is free here in iran 

one of the pleasant consequences of having legal hacking agencies in country !

we dont pay sh!t to companies like ubisoft and ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> yep
> 
> 
> every game is free here in iran
> 
> one of the pleasant consequences of having legal hacking agencies in country !
> 
> we dont pay sh!t to companies like ubisoft and ....



No, i mean...like you can't play WoW with a crack, or Diablo 3 in it's official servers...

But this one is not for sale.... it's real for free.  You just log into steam and download it that's all.

It's multiplayer only game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Congratulations Persians . 



> When is a milestone really an embarrassment? Stanford professor Maryam Mirzakhani, who *became the first woman* to win the prestigious Fields Medal in mathematics on Wednesday, certainly deserves recognition for her accomplishments. But for her field, the award only serves as an uncomfortable reminder that many science and math departments remain severe laggards on gender equity. The era of firsts should be long over; the fact that this milestone happened in 2014 should cause at least as much consternation as celebration.
> 
> Indeed, it’s hard to avoid noticing the irony that Mirzakhani got her start in theocratic Iran. She won admission to a selective Iranian high school where a principal nurtured her interest in math. She then graduated from Tehran’s Sharif University before heading to Harvard for graduate school. It’s probably painful for many Americans to imagine trailing the Iranian education system at anything. But for those keeping track of female Fields winners: It’s Iran, 1; United States, 0.
> 
> The barriers facing women in math and science have been well documented. Stereotypes persist, leading some women to avoid those fields. Teachers may be less likely to praise gifted women than equally talented men. Mirzakhani has said she has no interest in being a poster child for women in mathematics, but her achievement should spur mathematics departments into greater efforts to attract and keep women.



Maryam Mirzakhani’s Fields Medal: A long-overdue first in mathematics - Editorials - The Boston Globe



SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 44669




It looks like trying to pair Iraq as a united country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

flamer84 said:


> Congratulations Persians .



You should congratulate Iranians because of my existence.


----------



## xenon54 out

mohsen said:


> your first example is enough for me to believe them. Organizing a fake attack to find an excuse for war.


No wonder you would believe even gülenist cult as long as its against Turkey.

Ask someone who can speak Turkish, maybe @Ostad, let him watch the tape and he will confirm you what we were saying since months.

What makes me angry is that we are being treated by you guys as liars when we say we saw the video and they were not talking about false flag operation against Syria but Isis.
If you guys are going to ignore our posts then no need to have a conversation anymore, if you guys prefer to believe in whatever fits you best then go on and believe in whatever you want.

I will better stop now or i would offend someone...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

flamer84 said:


> Congratulations Persians .
> 
> 
> 
> Maryam Mirzakhani’s Fields Medal: A long-overdue first in mathematics - Editorials - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like trying to pair Iraq as a united country.



Hi, we are from Iran . But thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> WCB bro
> 
> home at last ?


nope!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> I will better stop now or i would offend someone


no one gets offended be sure , unless u try to look smart in your posts like @Foolmoon 

in all seriousness, we are all here to discuss . if we accept anything u say about turkey then we should assume turkey is the heaven on earth , and u should think the same thing about iran based on our posts

public opinion here in iran greatly changed after the syrian situation

but thats not the point here , the point is that turkey sided with the wrong side in these conflicts IMO .

PS : i'm not talking about that tape now , i take ur words on that since i donno turkish

@Hazzy997 

wazzup ? 

heard about the truce , i'm so sorry but it never works out with zioz .

i am sorry that its our brothers and sisters who are suffering in gaza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

How are you doing my friend. 

I am good but the situation isn't good over there. The Zio's are trying to get a complete surrender and want to avoid signing a long term truce. The situation is difficult since IQB seems to be running out of weapons but the rest still have. 

Appreciate your concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> The Zio's are trying to get a complete surrender


this what they'll get 






the rest is BS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

New design for Saudi female drivers: 









haman10 said:


> this what they'll get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest is BS



بى ادب

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

هامان دادا یه دو تا تاپیک برای کرار 4 و موشکهای ضد کشتیمون بزن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Folks, let me be very clear to ALL members irrespective of where they are from.
If you have an issue with a member of the moderation team, please post it in the GHQ section. 

Insults thrown at them on main forums, chill threads or ANYWHERE will NOT be tolerated.

In other words, I have no problems banning the Shizznit out of your punk arses if you say anything to our mod teams.. be it Serpentine, Chak Bamu or ANYone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

Hazzy997 said:


> @haman10
> 
> How are you doing my friend.
> 
> I am good but the situation isn't good over there. The Zio's are trying to get a complete surrender and want to avoid signing a long term truce. The situation is difficult since IQB seems to be running out of weapons but the rest still have.
> 
> Appreciate your concern.



what kind of a godless abomination is your avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

@Abii you should have had the courage to address me properly.

@al-Hasani may troll hard, but he has more class than you. I banned him and he raised no issues and even defended my even-handedness when I explained moderation rationale to some other troll.

_"PS: For anyone thinking that @@Chak Bamu or anyone else keeps a "hand" over me or other Arab users here then he recently gave me 2 infractions that resulted in a 2 week ban and earlier 1-2 other infractions. But of course people have no idea about that and just bash the moderators."

Source: Question to Webmaster and moderator team | Page 3_


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> No wonder you would believe even gülenist cult as long as its against Turkey.
> Ask someone who can speak Turkish, maybe @Ostad, let him watch the tape and he will confirm you what we were saying since months.
> What makes me angry is that we are being treated by you guys as liars when we say we saw the video and they were not talking about false flag operation against Syria but Isis.
> If you guys are going to ignore our posts then no need to have a conversation anymore, if you guys prefer to believe in whatever fits you best then go on and believe in whatever you want.
> I will better stop now or i would offend someone...



Mate, I'm over this stuff. already.... their situation is far more worse than "What makes me angry is that we are being treated by you guys as liars when we say we saw the video and they were not talking about false flag operation against Syria but Isis."

Look at this sentence....


S00R3NA said:


> I have not listened to the tape as I didn't understand it* But with what we've seen in history anything is possible from Turkey*



So...without research and actual knowledge...they choose to believe what suits them the most... and this is not the only issue... there lot's of guys in PDF like them...slandering, talking based on assumptions, baseless accusations... so it is enough for me.... rational discussion is impossible with guys who lives in delusions.

@Islamic faith&Secularism mate, once you said, there were good European forums for discussion, can you name them, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> So...without research and actual knowledge...they choose to believe what suits them the most... and this is not the only issue... there lot's of guys in PDF like them...slandering, talking based on assumptions, baseless accusations... so it is enough for me.... rational discussion is impossible with guys who lives in delusions.



I've got more reasons to believe what I say than not to believe that .

A simple example is the tomb that is safe while ISIL has destroyed every single tomb in it's way .

The other example is Turkish Convoy that came and left Syria safely while ISIL was in those regions slaughtering every living creature . 

My friend , Give me and others some reasons to believe ISIL is not backed by Turkey .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> I've got more reasons to believe what I say than not to believe that .
> A simple example is the tomb that is safe while ISIL has destroyed every single tomb in it's way .
> The other example is Turkish Convoy that came and left Syria safely while ISIL was in those regions slaughtering every living creature .
> My friend , Give me and others some reasons to believe ISIL is not backed by Turkey .



Okay, here is a very simple reason for you..... we are the fvcking strongest country in our region, and we will fvck hard these rag-tag terrorists and they know it....
Syria: Turkey Hits Islamic State of Iraq Convoy Near Border | EA WorldView
They tried shıt once a time and they learned not to fvck with Turkey....

Other than that...... believe what you want to believe... i don't care anymore, for who believes what....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Okay, here is a very simple reason for you..... we are the fvcking strongest country in our region, and we will fvck hard these rag-tag terrorists and they know it....
> Syria: Turkey Hits Islamic State of Iraq Convoy Near Border | EA WorldView
> They tried shıt once a time and they learned not to fvck with Turkey....
> 
> Other than that...... believe what you want to believe... i don't care anymore, for who believes what....



Dude there is no doubt that Turkey is the strongest country in region right now and ahead of Iran in every field and I'm not jealous at all because we can't expect more from retarded mullahs but that doesn't change the fact about Turkey's role in Syria .


----------



## -SINAN-

S00R3NA said:


> Dude there is no doubt that Turkey is the strongest country in region right now and ahead of Iran in every field and I'm not jealous at all because we can't expect more from retarded mullahs but that doesn't change the fact about Turkey's role in Syria .



AKP wanted Assad to be gone...they supported FSA.. later on these extremists showed up.... and AKP realised they blowed whole situation in their face.....

Hakan Fidan was saying the same thing in the tape.... He was saying "This group is dangerous and unpredictable, they are posing a great danger to our national security, so we shall hit them, not wait for them to attack us"

Davutoğlu was concerned about rolling tanks into Syria

One of the military advisers said "There is no concern for engaging ISIS in Syria, we will define them as Al-Qaeda, international community will have no problem with the operation."

Davutoğlu was still concerned with the operation...

Then Hakan Fidan said...." We should just decide on if we are going to hit them or not. Don't be concern about the cause, I can give you any cause you want. I can send a group, make them fire 2 rockets, on the Tombs walls... and you can define it as an attack on our soil."

If fvcken Gulenists had not leaked the conversations..... there was a strong posibility that, we had armed FSA extensively and strike ISIS with planes, artillery, tanks...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another thing i don't understand is.......why Iranian people are this much hostile to us... I read the comments in Presstv site, regarding the news with Turkey.... Almost all of them are negative.

Read the comments about Iran in Turkish news sites.... Turkish people sees Iran in a positive way. They always support Iran against the West almost in every issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Another thing i don't understand is.......why Iranian people are this much hostile to us... I read the comments in Presstv site, regarding the news with Turkey.... Almost all of them are negative.
> Read the comments about Iran in Turkish news sites.... Turkish people sees Iran in a positive way. They always support Iran against the West almost in every issue.




thats funny coming from u 

just look at this forum for instance , turks are trolling iranians in every single thread in our section , but iranians dont even give a rat$ a$$ about what goes on in turkey and we dont post in your section .



we have shown a hospitality to u guys that no one will ever give u ...... if u think we hate u , why do u keep posting in iranian chill thread more that me which am iranian myself ?

heck u even post here more than u do in your own thread  

u were treated extraordinary good , thats why u got paranoid .

in the exact meantime u are trolling the shyte out in the drone thread  and yet u have the guts to come here and post this .

what a disgrace .

and now we are the ones who hate u ? 

give me a break ..........



Sinan said:


> i don't care anymore


u said that a million times already . have some pride and dont post in our section anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> thats funny coming from u
> 
> just look at this forum for instance , turks are trolling iranians in every single thread in our section , but iranians dont even give a rat$ a$$ about what goes on in turkey and we dont post in your section .
> 
> 
> 
> we have shown a hospitality to u guys that no one will ever give u ...... if u think we hate u , why do u keep posting in iranian chill thread more that me which am iranian myself ?
> 
> heck u even post here more than u do in your own thread
> 
> u were treated extraordinary good , thats why u got paranoid .
> 
> in the exact meantime u are trolling the shyte out in the drone thread  and yet u have the guts to come here and post this .
> 
> what a disgrace .
> 
> and now we are the ones who hate u ?
> 
> give me a break ..........



I'm not talking about PDF... just look at the comments in main stream media's news.... It's obvious.




haman10 said:


> u said that a million times already . have some pride and dont post in our section anymore



What does it have to do with me, to not posting in your section... I'm saying... say "Turkey helping ISIS", "Turkish people love beheaders" "Turkish people are heretic".... post anything you want, i don't care, i won't react.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Guys, get along for ****'s sake!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> Guys, get along for ****'s sake!



Mate...i don't have any problem. I just gave up.

Iranian members were saying, we were helping ISIS, and i was defending my country every time, asking for sources, reasons etc...

Last day, I have seen a troll fest, including an American, Russian and Brit all was talking like we are supporting ISIS... and i'm done. Enough, people everyday accusing us with atrocities without a single proof. This forum is not the forum, i once signed up for. People would back-up their claims or just shut-up.

Now every thread is becoming a troll fest. I will attend less and purely on defence related threads. I'm bored with people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> I'm not talking about PDF... just look at the comments in main stream media's news.... It's obvious.


PDF is a clear example of whats the reality . u post here as if u r at home and we appreciate it . u r more than welcome here (although i said the opposite when we were fighting a month ago) . but we dont see the turkish section as the same . i have received nothing but hostility in your section .

also , in mainstream media no one has a "i am an iranian sign" on him/her . u talked abt comments on presstv :

1- how do u know they are iranian ?

2-why do u think they hate turks ? criticizing turkey's regime is sth that u also do , let alone iranians who are just done with turkey's policies in the region .

3- U r sure that i am iranian are'nt u ?  do u think i hate u or turks ? do u think @S00R3NA hates turks ?

get over your self-obsession please . your behavior has clears signs of aspergers syndrome 

What is Asperger syndrome? (Easy read) - | autism | Asperger syndrome |



Sinan said:


> "Turkey helping ISIS"


if some one makes such a claim , he/she is actually pointing out to the failed policies of erdogan . no one has any beef with turkish people here . is that obvious or it needs more clarity for god's sake ?



Sinan said:


> i don't care, i won't react.


cool 

do so please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Last day, I have seen a troll fest, including an American, Russian and Brit all was talking like we are supporting ISIS... and i'm done. Enough, people everyday accusing us with atrocities without a single proof. This forum is not the forum, i once signed up for. People would back-up their claims or just shut-up.


All of them were false flaggers just saying, moderation must do something against those people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> PDF is a clear example of whats the reality . u post here as if u r at home and we appreciate it . u r more than welcome here (although i said the opposite when we were fighting a month ago) . but we dont see the turkish section as the same . i have received nothing but hostility in your section .
> 
> also , in mainstream media no one has a "i am an iranian sign" on him/her . u talked abt comments on presstv :
> 
> 1- how do u know they are iranian ?


PressTV's comment section is being moderated. They don't allow anything pro-Turkey.



haman10 said:


> 2-why do u think they hate turks ? criticizing turkey's regime is sth that u also do , let alone iranians who are just done with turkey's policies in the region .


As i said look at comments below in Turkish media and Iranian media, see the difference.



haman10 said:


> 3- U r sure that i am iranian are'nt u ?  do u think i hate u or turks ? do u think @S00R3NA hates turks ?


You are changing my words....



haman10 said:


> get over your self-obsession please . your behavior has clears signs of aspergers syndrome
> 
> What is Asperger syndrome? (Easy read) - | autism | Asperger syndrome |


Not responding.



haman10 said:


> if some one makes such a claim , he/she is actually pointing out to the failed policies of erdogan . no one has any beef with turkish people here . is that obvious or it needs more clarity for god's sake ?



For the third time, what i had said is not about PDF.




haman10 said:


> cool
> 
> do so please


Not responding.

Look what i said 


> Another thing i don't understand is.......why Iranian people are this much hostile to us... I read the comments in Presstv site, regarding the news with Turkey.... Almost all of them are negative.
> 
> Read the comments about Iran in Turkish news sites.... Turkish people sees Iran in a positive way. They always support Iran against the West almost in every issue.



Source: Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1113

Did i said anything about "PDF, Iranian Section, Iranian Chill thread, Iranian Users" ???

You are trying to make it personal..... and i'm saying to you, i'm over it.



xenon54 said:


> All of them were false flaggers just saying, moderation must do something against those people.



There were quality people back then.... Turar, Bronze-Plaque, Leggy, Deno....moderation was strict and there were quality discussions.

Now it's like a kinder-garden here...

You know the other site..... they perma banned madmusti on his 2nd or 3rd post. Because of the low quality posts of his.... and here PDF they let all kind of Lunatics, Terrorist supporters, False flaggers...Trolls, Double Users, Haters, Racists...

If i had found a good Turkish defence site, i would be gone for forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 787B

Militant Atheist said:


> Guys, get along for ****'s sake!



I know right? Most Turkish people are decent (except pan-Turks they suck), and we should boost ties instead of squabbling with each other.

I agree @Sinan some of the users here are terrible (even those Iranian ones).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

787B said:


> I know right? Most Turkish people are decent (except pan-Turks they suck), and we should boost ties instead of squabbling with each other.
> 
> I agree @Sinan some of the users here are terrible (even those Iranian ones).



I don't even know why people get so personal on this forum? This is embarrassing. Frustration in face of insult shows weakness, unfortunately Iranians are generally emotional people, the same could be said for all middle-easterners.

Be patient, think logically and have an end game planned before engaging any sort of discussion. I always lived by this and I have been very successful in my life. People should try to learn something from all these discussions, something that they could use in their day to day life as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Ravi Nair said:


> what kind of a godless abomination is your avatar



I put it on purpose to anger people while I'm debating them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 787B

Militant Atheist said:


> I don't even know why people get so personal on this forum? This is embarrassing. Frustration in face of insult shows weakness, unfortunately Iranians are generally emotional people, the same could be said for all middle-easterners.
> 
> Be patient, think logically and have an end game planned before engaging any sort of discussion. I always lived by this and I have been very successful in my life. People should try to learn something from all these discussions, something that they could use in their day to day life as well.



Words of wisdom right there. I also am guilty of what you said too...

Emotions and nationalism is a deadly mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Militant Atheist said:


> I don't even know why people get so personal on this forum? This is embarrassing. Frustration in face of insult shows weakness, unfortunately Iranians are generally emotional people, the same could be said for all middle-easterners.



Dude , How long have you been in US of A that lets you to talk like this ?

We'd better to improve ourselves first and then judge people .



> Be patient, think logically and have an end game planned before engaging any sort of discussion. I always lived by this and I have been very successful in my life. People should try to learn something from all these discussions, something that they could use in their day to day life as well.



I agree with this part .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@MrShabi2010 

long time , no see brother .

where the F R U ?  people miss u here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey guys , Do you know any reliable website to test English level ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@IR1907

azizam , loftan tohin haee ke kardi be oon taraf ru pak kon , MOD ha ru mention kardam migam yek vaght infraction nagiri 

mamnun


----------



## IR1907

dir gofti, chonke oon yaroo mano quote karde.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

S00R3NA said:


> Dude , How long have you been in US of A that lets you to talk like this ?
> 
> We'd better to improve ourselves first and then judge people .
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this part .


It doesn't have anything to do with where you live. This is just something you need to learn on your own.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Salam bacheha che khabar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Militant Atheist said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with where you live. This is just something you need to learn on your own.





> unfortunately Iranians are generally emotional people, the same could be said for all middle-easterners.



You're judging millions of people not in a positive way and that's not an advantage to be learned .

People from different parts of the world have different behaviors and reactions in certain situations . Unlike American and West Europeans that I've spoken with , people in middle east are generally more serious about everything .

I don't know what the reason might be but its been proven to me .

Russians , Finish and Swedish people I've seen have their own behavior and they're mostly calm and relaxed people all the time and that's what we should respect and deal with than judging .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10
haji "louie CK" chie?

EDIT: LOL fahmidam, damet garm baba!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> haji "louie CK" chie?
> 
> EDIT: LOL fahmidam, damet garm baba!!


chakhlesim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Sinan said:


> PressTV's comment section is being moderated. They don't allow anything pro-Turkey.



Correction : They dont allow pro Turkish GOVERNMENT propaganda.

Go ahead and go post comments about Turkish history or Turkish traditions on Turkey culture/social/political related topics, wanna bet that it will get approved ?

But post anything that defends the wannabe alqaeda hitler named erdogan and it will for sure get not approved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

IR1907 said:


> Correction : They dont allow pro Turkish GOVERNMENT propaganda.
> 
> Go ahead and go post comments about Turkish history or Turkish traditions on Turkey culture/social/political related topics, wanna bet that it will get approved ?
> 
> But post anything that defends the wannabe alqaeda hitler named erdogan and it will for sure get not approved.


No need to discuss.... when the truth is in front of our eyes.

PressTV - Turkey’s ruling party nominates Davutoglu as next premier
PressTV - Erdogan urges ISIL to free kidnapped Turks in Ramadan
PressTV - Turkey makes volte-face, moves to curb ISIL
PressTV - Turkey lets Frankensteins loose in ME: Analyst
PressTV - Turkish trucks going to Iraq can pass through Iran: Iranian minister

Look into comments made about Iran in Turkey's media. You won't see this kind of hostility from Turkish posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

Sinan said:


> No need to discuss.... when the truth is in front of our eyes.
> 
> PressTV - Turkey’s ruling party nominates Davutoglu as next premier
> PressTV - Erdogan urges ISIL to free kidnapped Turks in Ramadan
> PressTV - Turkey makes volte-face, moves to curb ISIL
> PressTV - Turkey lets Frankensteins loose in ME: Analyst
> PressTV - Turkish trucks going to Iraq can pass through Iran: Iranian minister
> 
> Look into comments made about Iran in Turkey's media. You won't see this kind of hostility from Turkish posters.



Presstv has a huge muslim audience worldwide, who says the comments are made by Iranians ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

IR1907 said:


> Presstv has a huge muslim audience worldwide, who says the comments are made by Iranians ?



Like i said, i don't care.... i'm replying you as you quoted me.....

It's meaningless to discuss with you....same as "Iran downed Israeli drone" thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

@Sinan I am not going to comb through all of your links but i clicked one for example and found these comments in this link >> PressTV - Turkey’s ruling party nominates Davutoglu as next premier

out of 6 comments there is only one Iranian name i see there who is criticizing Turkeys government !! can you understand difference between people and government policies ?

and also funny thing is there is als turkish named person ''Hakan'' who is also writing negative comments lol

and the rest of the commentators name do not sound Iranian but muslim,christian etc.

^^ i only took the time to comb through the comments only because i wanted to know what you are saying and i know now what you are saying is PURE HORSES.HIT coupled with lack of knowledge.

Take your head out of it please.



Sinan said:


> Like i said, i don't care.... i'm replying you as you quoted me.....
> 
> It's meaningless to discuss with you....same as "Iran downed Israeli drone" thread....



No, as i pointed out in the above post of mine you are just spewing horses.hit and nothing more.

I wont waste my time with a uneducated blind fool like you.

also you care, thats why you spammed me with those links and which in return got your a.ss exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

IR1907 said:


> @Sinan I am not going to comb through all of your links but i clicked one for example and found these comments in this link >> PressTV - Turkey’s ruling party nominates Davutoglu as next premier
> 
> out of 6 comments there is only one Iranian name i see there who is criticizing Turkeys government !! can you understand difference between people and government policies ?
> 
> and also funny thing is there is als turkish named person ''Hakan'' who is also writing negative comments lol
> 
> and the rest of the commentators name do not sound Iranian but muslim,christian etc.
> 
> ^^ i only took the time to comb through the comments only because i wanted to know what you are saying and i know now what you are saying is PURE HORSES.HIT coupled with lack of knowledge.
> 
> Take your head out of it please.
> 
> 
> 
> No, as i pointed out in the above post of mine you are just spewing horses.hit and nothing more.
> 
> I wont waste my time with a uneducated blind fool like you.
> 
> also you care, thats why you spammed me with those links and which in return got your a.ss exposed.



Well, i can comb and post all the "anti-Turkey, Turkish posts (they are avaliable in those comments section) but no.... but why should i waste my time anymore...

Just two post for you.



> Turkey did to Syria what Turkey always does, stabbed them in the back.





> Turkey is jumping a sinking boat, something they are good at .



Anyways, some of you living in your own fantasy world....good luck with that.


----------



## IR1907

Sinan said:


> Well, i can comb and post all the "anti-Turkey, Turkish posts (they are avaliable in those comments section) but no.... but why should i waste my time anymore...
> 
> Just two post for you.


Are you stupid or what ? Most of the comments directed against Turkish government is made by nonIranian muslims. There are muslims in almost every country in the world, why on earth you think Iranians are writing that ? LOL... its funny because it is directed against wannabe al qaeda Erdogan and not Turkish people yet you are running around screaming fire.

Why are you so paranoid ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

who gives a shyte ....

enough with this discussion


----------



## -SINAN-

IR1907 said:


> Are you stupid or what ? Most of the comments directed against Turkish government is made by nonIranian muslims. There are muslims in almost every country in the world, why on earth you think Iranians are writing that ? LOL... its funny because it is directed against wannabe al qaeda Erdogan and not Turkish people yet you are running around screaming fire.
> 
> Why are you so paranoid ?



Haman didn't like the conversation, let's continue somewhere else.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Haman didn't like the conversation, *let's continue somewhere else.*



Yes please...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

haman10 said:


> who gives a shyte ....
> 
> enough with this discussion



Bayad ina ro ba mantegh bezani zamin.



Sinan said:


> Haman didn't like the conversation, let's continue somewhere else.


No, its enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

IR1907 said:


> Bayad ina ro ba mantegh bezani zamin.
> 
> 
> No, its enough.


Zadi be borjakesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

IR1907 said:


> Bayad ina ro ba mantegh bezani zamin.




Sorry dude, God missed you out, when he was giving logic to people....

Anyways, this two-faced behaviour fits you well.  Haman was saying the same thing...."I'm only against Erdoğan, not to Turkish people". while talking behind our backs in an other forum....

I said this many times, "I prefer a honorable enemy rather than a honorless friend"..... be a man and say what you want to say into our face.



kollang said:


> Zadi be borjakesh


Are, arvaahet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> Man sagam?


kesi gofte sagi ?

man goftam bi gheyrati .

linke postam hast boro bekhoon bebin chera .

shab b kheyr doostan 

@Militant Atheist 

narahat nasho  yeki az dalil haye narahati man doosti shoma va @Abii ba ham trolle .

akhe mage shoma ha gheyrat nadarin ? irani bashi va ba yek hamchin mojoodi doost bashi ajibe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> kesi gofte sagi ?
> 
> man goftam bi gheyrati .
> 
> linke postam hast boro bekhoon bebin chera .


Agha bebin man tohin nemikonam. Vali tavajoh dashte bash ke chera mardom ro az iran midin. Harf dorogh ro be haghghat tarjih midi. Khob man biam vase on khabar bah bah chah chah konam ke be aghl khodam tohin kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Militant Atheist said:


> Well, thank you for proving my point then! None of the above are middle-easterner!



My point was about the reactions in different parts of the world and Russians , North Europeans were just an example that I'd experienced before .


----------



## New

@IR1907, I haven't seen @Sinan, insulting anyone but those who have insulted him on regular basis.
Please stop these childish behavior.
This is an international forum and everybody has the absolute right to express himself and his beliefs, in any form he likes. And this is the practice of democracy, to try to tolerate any kind of idea, no matter how, dissenting, opposing or even illogical that might seem. 
Dear @Sinan, you are truly more than welcome, to post and express your beliefs here, and I would like to imply that, not just me as an Iranian and a Persian, but the majority of Iranians (I am not talking about those few minorities, whom exist in every corner of this world) have no problem with our Turkish brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

@IR1907

You better stop this if you don't want to get thread banned. You are not in a position to tell people whether they can or can't post in here. One more post like the previous ones and you are gone from this thread for good.

@Sinan
It's so wrong to base your conclusions on comments section of a news site. Not only Press tv, I don't take serious comment sections of various news sources, from CNN to Yahoo News and Washington Post etc, because I have seen so many flawed and strange posts in there, god knows by who and which nationality, that I decided to only read them for fun sometimes. So saying that comment section of a site like Press tv reflects opinions of 78 million people is not right at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR1907

Serpentine said:


> @IR1907
> 
> You better stop this if you don't want to get thread banned. You are not in a position to tell people whether they can or can't post in here. One more post like the previous ones and you are gone from this thread for good.


Stop what ? you are a moderator, arent you ? so start behaving like one, why do you allow these Turkish trolls to flood our section with their rubbish ?

Khejalat bekesh.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> It's so wrong to base your conclusions on comments section of a news site. Not only Press tv, I don't take serious comment sections of various news sources, from CNN to Yahoo News and Washington Post etc, because I have seen so many flawed and strange posts in there, god knows by who and which nationality, that I decided to only read them for fun sometimes. So saying that comment section of a site like Press tv reflects opinions of 78 million people is not right at all.



Ofcourse.... but don't you think it's weird...
Look at CNN's comment section....there all kinds of comments..

But look at Presstv's comment section....only anti-Turkey, biased comments...why is this like that ??? I'm saying that you won't see this kind of behaviour towards Iran from any Turkish media outlet...

And i'm saying, what did Turkey did to Iran, to deserve such treatment... i'm asking since, i can't figure out.


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 @New 

azizan del , commenta ru khoondin bad be een natige residin ke een baradar az hamsayeye gharbi inja "welcome" hast ?

hatman bayad be khodetoon tohin kone ya age be hamvatanetoon ham tohin kone eyb dare ?

man @kollang va @IR1907 kam boodim ?

ya az ghaziye khabar nadarin , ya age khabar darin vaghean az dastetoon delkhoram 

be harhal , be hich vagh man nemizaram een mardtike inja ghalat moft bokone .... inja trolling rah bendaze miram too section khodeshoon javabesho midam .

======================

rasti nemidoonam film 21st jump street ru didin ya na  aliyeeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Ofcourse.... but don't you think it's weird...
> Look at CNN's comment section....there all kinds of comments..
> 
> But look at Presstv's comment section....only anti-Turkey, biased comments...why is this like that ??? I'm saying that you won't see this kind of behaviour towards Iran from any Turkish media outlet...
> 
> And i'm saying, what did Turkey did to Iran, to deserve such treatment... i'm asking since, i can't figure out.



Press TV comment section is not a reliable source, of course some comments are either not published or directed in a desired way. It doesn't prove anything in the bigger picture. That's in comments section only though. About the news content, I do see many negative content towards Iran from some Turkish sources, especially ones like Todays Zaman and similar minded sites. So what do I conclude from this? Nothing. It's just media and they are 'paid' to publish the news the way sponsors/owners want. That's the case with almost every single news outlet in the world.

I don't care about Press tv's comment section, what I care about is what hundreds of people around me think about different matters. People whom I have interactions with everyday, not some random 'IPs' posting on cyber space. How do we know who they are? What's their true nationality? and what their real intentions are? I believe what I see around me, I believe what I can talk about based on 'real interactions' with them.

Also, people on internet usually act very differently, that's what I have learned by visiting many social medias and forums. It's a strange place. I know people do things on internet that I'm sure most of them wouldn't do it if they saw the person they are talking with, in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@New @rahi2357

Vaghean Das marizad.adam lezzat mibare az inke enghadr mellat have hamo daran jolo qaribe ha.afarin...Afarin....Rahi az to yeki ke aslan entezar nadashtam.nadidi in fard be man che fohsha yi dad?

@haman10
Khube in yaru faghat ye torke!!khoda midune age taraf az lukzamborg bud, bache ha behemun fohshe namusi ham midadan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Khube in yaru faghat ye torke!!khoda midune age taraf az lukzamborg bud, bache ha behemun fohshe namusi ham midadan


bebin azizam, man nemidoonam shoma che khatte fekri ee dari? amma be har hal in jomlato ye bare dige minevisam ta shoma ye bar dige bekhoonish
"khoobe yaru faghat ye torke!"
in che noee az harf zadane?
age melli gara hasti, bayad begam jameeyat azimi az mardom in malekat tork hastand va in noe harf zadane shoma joz tohin be in mellat va marzo boom hich natije ee nadare
age tripet tripe mosalmooni ham hast bayad begam ham rahbare jenabe ali tork hast ham hezaran hezar az in torkha tooye jange 8 sale jooneshoono baraye in mamlekat dadan ke badesh shoma biay begi yaru faght ye torke!

osoolan farz kon in taraf be shoma hame noee fohsh ham bede mage payambare to naraft ayadate ooni ke rooye saresh kesafate goosfand mirikht?
mage in yaroo jormesh az feroon bishtare ke hezaran koodako sar borid vali baz ham tooye qurane shoma oomade ke khoda be moosa goft ghoooloo gholan layyena?

midoonam hezar ta javab baraye dadan be man peyda mikoni, amma faght kafiye ye lahze pishe khoodet manteghi fekr koni, hatta age oon yaroo hezar ta ham fohsh bede in entezare yek irani az yek irani hast ke hormate mehmoono negah dare hatta mehmoone namak nashnaso.



haman10 said:


> azizan del , commenta ru khoondin bad be een natige residin ke een baradar az hamsayeye gharbi inja "welcome" hast ?
> hatman bayad be khodetoon tohin kone ya age be hamvatanetoon ham tohin kone eyb dare ?
> man @kollang va @IR1907 kam boodim ?
> ya az ghaziye khabar nadarin , ya age khabar darin vaghean az dastetoon delkhoram
> be harhal , be hich vagh man nemizaram een mardtike inja ghalat moft bokone .... inja trolling rah bendaze miram too section khodeshoon javabesho midam .



dadash ham man shoma ro ta hodoodi mishnasam ham ehtemal midam shoma mano ta hodoodi beshnasi,
man aslan az shoma entezar nadashtam be ye turk ke tooye inja comment mide (hala har cheghadr ham commentash bi adabane va bi mantegh bashe ) begi ke dige inja comment nazar!
koo oon hamani ke man mishnakhtam?
to midooni ke man adami nistam ke bekham hamvatanamo befroosham, amma sathe entezare man az yek hamvatane ba mantegh mesle shoma kheyli bishtar az in hast.
khob oon be shoma tohin karde, khob bokone, aya sathe shoma in hast ke shoma ham be oon tohin koni?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR1907

haman10 said:


> @rahi2357 @New
> 
> azizan del , commenta ru khoondin bad be een natige residin ke een baradar az hamsayeye gharbi inja "welcome" hast ?
> 
> hatman bayad be khodetoon tohin kone ya age be hamvatanetoon ham tohin kone eyb dare ?
> 
> man @kollang va @IR1907 kam boodim ?
> 
> ya az ghaziye khabar nadarin , ya age khabar darin vaghean az dastetoon delkhoram
> 
> be harhal , be hich vagh man nemizaram een mardtike inja ghalat moft bokone .... inja trolling rah bendaze miram too section khodeshoon javabesho midam .
> 
> ======================
> 
> rasti nemidoonam film 21st jump street ru didin ya na  aliyeeeee



Haman, khoobi ? midooni ke man bazi mogheha ba to ekhtelaf daram, fekr konam midooni chi migam 

vali vaghti ke be hamvatanam tohin beshe man amade hastam ke yaghe oon taraf ro begiram.

Hamin kar ro kardam inja vali mibini chekar mikonan ? gheshgheregh ra andakhtan ke are kari ke to mikoni eshtebast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@New 
Azize man, avvalan lahne man jeddi nabud.va niaz nabud shoma baraye naghde un 20 khat roman benevisid.
Dovoman:man manzuram turkaye turkiye bud na azari haye ham vatan.
Sevoman:man in harfo dar tayide harfe @IR1907 zadam ke goft "bazi ha khareji parastan" zadam.hatman age taraf amrikayi ya orupayi bashe,mehmun navazi shoma bishtar ham mishe dige.mage na?

Hormate sabkhune ham bayad hefz beshe dige.na?shoma nabayad az mane hamvatan bishtar az ye qaribe defa konin?shoma im turkaye PDF o hanzu nashnakhtid motmaennan.ye chan mah dige nazeshuno be khar.age har nashodan....
Enghadr lili be lalaye rmi gozashti akhar chi shod?

Vaghean ke....vaghean qalbamo shikasti...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

^^ movafegham, manam harfam daghighan ine.

vaghean ke, in ''new'' ke enghadr sinan jan, sinan jan mikone fekr mikone az akhar che goli be saresh mizane ? let me say it in english so the guy understands too :

i say dont appease him as he might turn against you too at some point, these guys are in our section for pure trolling, i understand this and few others have but it seems that you need to be hit in the head for it to understand.


@New mage faramoosh kardi to che vaziyati hastim ? ziad doshman darim va nabayad beheshoon roo dade beshe.


----------



## rahi2357

those useless buttons 














































====================================================================================






====================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Vaghean ke....vaghean qalbamo shikasti..


akheyy, bebakhshid aziz, in ghasdo nadashtam. age narahatet kardam ozr khahi mikonam,






برخی از نوشته ها و تصاویر طنزآمیز مرتبط با سقوط هواپیمای ایران 140 در تهران که قابلیت انتشار دارند، به شرح زیرند: 

- ركورد سريع ترين سقوط تاريخ با اين سقوط به ما تعلق گرفت!

- از این به بعد خواستی از خیابون رد شی؛ اول سمت چپ، بعد سمت راست، بعد آسمونو نگاه کن، شاید یه هواپیما در حال سقوط باشه!

- هواپیمای ایران ساعت 9.17 دقیقه پرواز کرده و ساعت 9.20 دقیقه سقوط کرد؛ بازم دم برادران رایت گرم که هواپیماشون حداقل 20 دقیقه رو هوا بود!

- مقصد ما به احتمال 99 درصد بهشت موعود و به احتمال یک درصد، مقصدی است كه روی بليط درج شده است. اين هواپيما مربوط به هزاره دوم ميلادی بوده و دارای دو درب اضطراری در جلو، دو در كنارين و يك درب عقب می باشد كه چندين سال است اهرم های آن كار نمی كند.
ارتفاع پرواز به احتمال قريب به يقين تا آسمان هفتم بوده و هوای بهشت بسيار عالی است. سفر خوشی را برای شما آرزومنديم!

- به تابلو های راهنمایی و رانندگی تابلوی «خطر سقوط هواپیما» اضافه شد!

- دقایقی پیش هواپیمای بوئینگ در مسیر تهران ـ شیراز به سلامت به زمین نشست، کارشناسان در حال بررسی علت ماجرا می باشند!

- از امروز هواپیمایی ایران رو تابلو اعلام وضعیت پروازاش سه تا وضعیت گذاشته: 
پرواز شماره فلان به زمین نشست/ بلند شد/ از آسمان افتاد!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IR1907

rahi2357 said:


> dudes i just saw the last page *which only one person was insulting*. insulting doesn't answer whoever does that. all should obey the rules or get banned. and i didn't mean anything so forget it.



Tikato mindazi bad migi ''forget it'' lol

indeed, i will forget it this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> - دقایقی پیش هواپیمای بوئینگ در مسیر تهران ـ شیراز به سلامت به زمین نشست، کارشناسان در حال بررسی علت ماجرا می باشند!


 
in khandeie talkh hast albate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@New @rahi2357 @IR1907

doostan azizam  man kheyli doostetoon daram ama shoma taze tashrif avordin inja  alan daighighan halate armeshe pas az toofan hast tooye forum . age yek sale pish tashrif dashtin midoonestin trolling yani chi 

arab ha az sobh ta shab 30 ta thread vase trolling dorost mikardan va turk ha ham posht saresh mirikhtan tooye thread .

ino mitoonin az azaa ghadimi tar mesle serpentine , gilamard , kollang , ostad ya hata @Abii beporsin 

man bishtar az yek sal tamoom talash kardam va ta alan 5000 ta post gozashtam ta alan intori shode . shoma shab miri sobh maiy motmaeni kesi tooye section ME fosh nemide pedaro madar ma iraniya , elatesh ine ke amsal mano kollang fohshasho ghablan khordim 

alan shoma azizan darin az miveye  talash ma michinid .

momkene be maskhare begin "khob mashala ... che pishrafti " ama bavar konid ke een forum bazdid konande ziad dare va man faghat be khatere keshvaram inja hastam va ghasd raftan ham nadaram .

be har hal man nemizaram turk ha che ba hemayat shoma che bedoone hemayat shoma por rou beshan , dige gandesh dar oumade .

ghablan be man tohin kardan hichi nagoftam , ama alan karo resoondan be kollang va baghiye irania .

=================

ma ghablan al-hassani ru raam kardim hala 100 ta az ounha ham bacheye al-hassani nemishe tooye trolling 

ya ali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Press TV comment section is not a reliable source, of course some comments are either not published or directed in a desired way. It doesn't prove anything in the bigger picture. That's in comments section only though. About the news content, I do see many negative content towards Iran from some Turkish sources, especially ones like Todays Zaman and similar minded sites. So what do I conclude from this? Nothing. It's just media and they are 'paid' to publish the news the way sponsors/owners want. That's the case with almost every single news outlet in the world.
> 
> I don't care about Press tv's comment section, what I care about is what hundreds of people around me think about different matters. People whom I have interactions with everyday, not some random 'IPs' posting on cyber space. How do we know who they are? What's their true nationality? and what their real intentions are? I believe what I see around me, I believe what I can talk about based on 'real interactions' with them.
> 
> Also, people on internet usually act very differently, that's what I have learned by visiting many social medias and forums. It's a strange place. I know people do things on internet that I'm sure most of them wouldn't do it if they saw the person they are talking with, in real life.



Mate, you are right.... but how do you explain..... all of the posts, i mean all of them dissing Turkey. I once tried to comment on something.... related with the "nuclear deal" at that time Turkey backed Iran... i wrote something related with it...with a formal tone... it didn't get aproved... but as you can see, write "ErDOGan" it gets easly approved.

But i get the point... I should look into various Iranian sources. To see the general opinion.....what would be better is to me personally coming to Iran... and talk with Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Mate, you are right.... but how do you explain..... all of the posts, i mean all of them dissing Turkey. I once tried to comment on something.... related with the "nuclear deal" at that time Turkey backed Iran... i wrote something related with it...with a formal tone... it didn't get aproved... but as you can see, write "ErDOGan" it gets easly approved.


the reason is obvious , we hate the living crap out of whatever erdogan and people like him stand for .

they stand for terrorism , manipulation , douchiary , hypocrisy , .....

if u push the reply button to this post , make sure its in your own section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> the reason is obvious , we hate the living crap out of whatever erdogan and people like him stand for .
> 
> they stand for terrorism , manipulation , douchiary , hypocrisy , .....



I don't like Erdoğan a bit... but he is our country's leader. Point is you can hate Erdoğan and curse Erdoğan... i don't care a bit. Infact during Gezi Protests there were writings everywhere on the walls, on the roads... "O. Ç Tayyip" meaning "Son of Bitch Tayyip".. but it's not right for a media outlet to permit this kind of behaviour if they are moderating the comments section.

You can write exact word on CNN's comments, that section is not being moderated.... and you can't insult any Iranian leader in Turkish media outlets comment sections



haman10 said:


> if u push the reply button to this post , make sure its in your own section



Why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

*Turkey is buying cheap oil from ISIL terrorists: commentator*


*Press TV has conducted an interview with Matar Matar, political commentator from New York, about the issue of ISIL Takfiri terrorists. *

The following is an approximate transcript of the interview.

*Press TV*: How much has infighting amongst insurgents groups in Syria been detrimental to the terrorist groups themselves?

*Matar*: Since September the area in eastern Syria surrounding Dair al Zawr and Raqqa has become an attacking point for the jihadists to fight for oil fields and these oil fields are becoming the main sources for funds for their activities and to fund their missions.

Recently the big advance that happened in Mosul and before last week ten days ago, ISIL or the new Islamic caliphate captured the biggest oil field in Mosul, which has the power productivity of about 30,000 barrels per day.

There are issues that they started selling these barrels, they started selling them since the beginning to Turkey and some reports mentioned that Turkish businessmen are selling these barrels of oil to Turkey as well for as cheap as 20 dollars per barrel.

So in summation the whole month of selling for about a month is about 50 million dollars. So here is the big question – of course they need funds and they need arms – so the big question is if you wanted to counter terrorism we should counter the arming and funding. The funding is coming from oil selling so we have to follow the Turkish government to whom they are selling this oil.
Some reports from the Turkish opposition mention that about one thousand Turkish nationalists are helping the Jihadists in their selling.

And also if we go back to the beginning of the crisis in Syria when the European Union sanctioned the Syrian government with the embargo on the Syrian oil... now where are those European countries to counter terrorism and make pressure on the Turkish government for further investigation and further measurements to stop selling this oil because these funds are going to the hands of terrorists. They might attack Turkey in the future or even Europe.

So this area is becoming a very strategic point between the ISIL and the other Islamic groups such as Jabhat al-Nusra. Recently they fled the area and ISIL captured them

SC/HSN

PressTV - Turkey is buying cheap oil from ISIL terrorists: commentator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

S00R3NA said:


> *Turkey is buying cheap oil from ISIL terrorists: commentator*
> 
> 
> *Press TV has conducted an interview with Matar Matar, political commentator from New York, about the issue of ISIL Takfiri terrorists. *
> 
> The following is an approximate transcript of the interview.
> 
> *Press TV*: How much has infighting amongst insurgents groups in Syria been detrimental to the terrorist groups themselves?
> 
> *Matar*: Since September the area in eastern Syria surrounding Dair al Zawr and Raqqa has become an attacking point for the jihadists to fight for oil fields and these oil fields are becoming the main sources for funds for their activities and to fund their missions.
> 
> Recently the big advance that happened in Mosul and before last week ten days ago, ISIL or the new Islamic caliphate captured the biggest oil field in Mosul, which has the power productivity of about 30,000 barrels per day.
> 
> There are issues that they started selling these barrels, they started selling them since the beginning to Turkey and some reports mentioned that Turkish businessmen are selling these barrels of oil to Turkey as well for as cheap as 20 dollars per barrel.
> 
> So in summation the whole month of selling for about a month is about 50 million dollars. So here is the big question – of course they need funds and they need arms – so the big question is if you wanted to counter terrorism we should counter the arming and funding. The funding is coming from oil selling so we have to follow the Turkish government to whom they are selling this oil.
> Some reports from the Turkish opposition mention that about one thousand Turkish nationalists are helping the Jihadists in their selling.
> 
> And also if we go back to the beginning of the crisis in Syria when the European Union sanctioned the Syrian government with the embargo on the Syrian oil... now where are those European countries to counter terrorism and make pressure on the Turkish government for further investigation and further measurements to stop selling this oil because these funds are going to the hands of terrorists. They might attack Turkey in the future or even Europe.
> 
> So this area is becoming a very strategic point between the ISIL and the other Islamic groups such as Jabhat al-Nusra. Recently they fled the area and ISIL captured them
> 
> SC/HSN
> 
> PressTV - Turkey is buying cheap oil from ISIL terrorists: commentator


Tired of those ''A friend of my friend saw the other firends friend doing this and that'' sytle Press TV articles, no evidence nothing solid as usual.

I bet they are referring to the illegal smuglers who get caught periodically and twist the reality as if the goverment was working with IS because it fits them better than the truth, pathetic people. 


Turkey closes 233 petrol stations amid crackdown on smuggling - PetrolPlaza - News

Smuggled Syria fuel ‘hit’ Turkish market - ENERGY

Turkey builds wall in token effort to secure border with Syria| Reuters

Oil Smuggling Finances Islamic State's New

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Look what I found!

خبرگزاری رسمی جمهوری اسلامی ایران، ایرنا، به نقل از منابع محلی گزارش داده که عبدالرئوف ریگی، رهبر گروه جیش النصر در اختلافی داخلی با دیگر گروه شبه نظامی بلوچ (جیش العدل) در خاک پاکستان کشته شده است.

منابع خبری فارسی و عربی بر سر جزییات این خبر گزارش های ضد و نقیضی منتشر کرده اند.

*موضوعات مرتبط*

مسائل امنیتی ایران،
پاکستان
خبرگزاری های داخلی ایران از جمله ایرنا و فارس و شبکه العالم، قتل عبدالرئوف ریگی، رهبر گروه جیش النصر، و خواهرزاده اش ابوبکر ریگی را در شهر البندین در ایالت بلوچستان پاکستان و ناشی از یک تسویه حساب داخلی با گروه رقیب (جیش العدل) دانسته اند.

*اما منابع خبری عربی به نقل از منابعی در جیش النصر می گویند رهبر این گروه به دست نیروهای ایران و در شهر کویته پاکستان "ترور" شده است.*

فاصله کویته و البندین در ایالت بلوچستان حدود ۳۴۰ کیلومتر است.

عبدالرئوف ریگی سه ماه قبل با جدا شدن از گروه جیش العدل، فعالیت مسلحانه خود را در مخالفت با حکومت ایران و در قالب گروه جیش النصر از سر گرفت.

گروه جیش العدل متشکل از شبه نظامیان سنی بلوچ، چند ماه پس از آن به وجود آمد که جمهوری اسلامی ایران در سال ۲۰۱۰کلیکعبدالمالک ریگی (برادر عبدالرئوف) را به اتهام "اقدام علیه امنیت ملی" از طریق فعالیت مسلحانه دستگیر و اعدام کرد.

عبدالرئوف ریگی بنا به گزارش ها پس از آن از گروه جیش العدل جدا شد که در میان شبه نظامیان این گروه بر سر اعدام یک گروگان ایرانی اختلافاتی به وجود آمد.

جیش العدل در بهمن ۱۳۹۲ با حمله به یک پاسگاه ایران در مرز پاکستان، پنج مرزبان ایرانی را ربود. این گروه سپس یکی از گروگان ها به نام کلیکجمشید دانایی فر را اعدام کرد و چهار سرباز وظیفه دیگر را بعد از وساطت مقام های محلی آزاد کرد.

بنا به مصاحبه های ویدیویی که از عبدالرئوف ریگی در شبکه های اجتماعی موجود است او با اعدام گروهبان ایرانی مخالف بوده و به همین سبب با تاسیس جیش النصر راه خود را از گروه جیش العدل جدا می کند.

خبرگزاری فارس به نقل از یک "منبع مطلع" گزارش داده که اختلاف بین سران جیش العدل بر سر در اختیار گرفتن منابع مالی این گروه است که از "قاچاق مواد مخدر" به دست می آید.

گروه های سنی بلوچ از جمله جیش العدل، جیش النصر و جندالله که اغلب در مناطق مرزی ایران و پاکستان ساکن هستند در سال های اخیر هدف خود از انتخاب مشی مسلحانه علیه حکومت ایران را پیگیری حقوق اهل سنت در استان سیستان و بلوچستان ایران دانسته اند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

I'm proud of these Iranians!


----------



## Serpentine

For those scumbag racists who insult people based on their races, no matter to which country or ethnic group they belong:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Militant Atheist

Where are my posts?


----------



## rmi5

*داعش مدعی 'درگیری با نیروهای ایران' شد*




یک شبکه تلویزیونی در عراق که اخبار شبه‌نظامیان گروه دولت اسلامی (داعش سابق) را منتشر می‌کند ادعا کرده میان پیکارجویان این گروه و نیروهای ایرانی در شمال غرب این کشور درگیری‌هایی روی داده است. اما منابع مستقل هنوز چنین خبری را تایید نکرده‌اند.

جیم میور، خبرنگار بی‌بی‌سی در منطقه می‌گوید شبکه ماهواره‌ای التغییر که نزدیک به گروه‌های شبه نظامیان تندروی سنی در عراق است، روز جمعه، ۲۹ اوت، گزارش کرد پیکارجویان گروه دولت اسلامی در مرز عراق با استان آذربایجان غربی با نیروهای سپاه پاسداران ایران درگیر شده‌اند.

این شبکه تلویزیونی مدعی شده که نبرد میان شبه نظامیان و نیروهای ایرانی در ۷ شهر این استان ایران شکل گرفته و سپاهیان ایرانی در اطراف شهر ارومیه مستقر شده‌اند.

اخباری مشابه در شبکه اجتماعی توییتر منتشر شده اما ایران و خبرگزاری‌های مستقل آنها را تایید نکرده‌اند.

در چند روز گذشته، شبکه‌های نزدیک به نظامیان تندرو در عراق و همچنین برخی از وبسایت‌های خبررسانی کردزبان، به اخباری این چنین اشاره کرده بودند اما هیچ کدام از آنها از سوی منابع رسمی و مستقل تایید نشد.
‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮داعش مدعی 'درگیری با نیروهای ایران' شد‬


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> *داعش مدعی 'درگیری با نیروهای ایران' شد*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یک شبکه تلویزیونی در عراق که اخبار شبه‌نظامیان گروه دولت اسلامی (داعش سابق) را منتشر می‌کند ادعا کرده میان پیکارجویان این گروه و نیروهای ایرانی در شمال غرب این کشور درگیری‌هایی روی داده است. اما منابع مستقل هنوز چنین خبری را تایید نکرده‌اند.
> 
> جیم میور، خبرنگار بی‌بی‌سی در منطقه می‌گوید شبکه ماهواره‌ای التغییر که نزدیک به گروه‌های شبه نظامیان تندروی سنی در عراق است، روز جمعه، ۲۹ اوت، گزارش کرد پیکارجویان گروه دولت اسلامی در مرز عراق با استان آذربایجان غربی با نیروهای سپاه پاسداران ایران درگیر شده‌اند.
> 
> این شبکه تلویزیونی مدعی شده که نبرد میان شبه نظامیان و نیروهای ایرانی در ۷ شهر این استان ایران شکل گرفته و سپاهیان ایرانی در اطراف شهر ارومیه مستقر شده‌اند.
> 
> اخباری مشابه در شبکه اجتماعی توییتر منتشر شده اما ایران و خبرگزاری‌های مستقل آنها را تایید نکرده‌اند.
> 
> در چند روز گذشته، شبکه‌های نزدیک به نظامیان تندرو در عراق و همچنین برخی از وبسایت‌های خبررسانی کردزبان، به اخباری این چنین اشاره کرده بودند اما هیچ کدام از آنها از سوی منابع رسمی و مستقل تایید نشد.
> ‮جهان‬ - ‭BBC ‮فارسی‬ - ‮داعش مدعی 'درگیری با نیروهای ایران' شد‬




اوضاع خیلی بده .

اگه از سمت عراق به داعش فشار نیارن سوریه سقوط می کنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

S00R3NA said:


> اوضاع خیلی بده .
> 
> اگه از سمت عراق به داعش فشار نیارن سوریه سقوط می کنه .



IS daareh be samt e rif e sharghiye hamaa, va homs harkat mikoneh, va ageh betouneh in mantagheh ra begireh, halab dobaareh mohaasereh misheh va faatehe ye artesh e souriyeh to shomal khoundast, va faghat mimouneh saahel e meditaraaneh va dameshgh, ke dameshgh ra ham ma'loum nist ke ta key betouneh negah daareh

artesh e araagh ham az artesh e souriye za'if tar hast, pas tavaghgho' e mo'jezeh nadaashteh baash.

btw, man nemidounam chera mellat in artesh e souriye ra dast e kam migirand, va fekr mikonand ke shekast haash be khaater e za'f e ajib va gharib hast


----------



## rmi5

dar vaaghe' artesh e souriyeh, az nazar e zerehi, dar hodoud e 2-3 baraabar e artesh+sepaah emkaanaat daareh(daasht), az nazar e helicopter ha ham az Iran bishtar daareh, va te'daad e havaapeymaahaaye amaliyaatish ham az IRIAF bishtar hast. haghighat in hast ke ISIS va FSA va ... vaghean ghavi hastand va mardomesh ham tarafdaar e injour mojoudaat hastand, na inke artesh e souriyeh za'if bassheh. az nazar e aamouzesh ham hamin bas, ke aksar e farmaande haye ghadimi ye sepaah, aamouzesh dideh ye hamin souriyeh hastand, va vaghti sepaah va hezbollah tou ghondaagh boudand, inhaa az Iran gerefteh ta felestin va Ireland e shomali, be hame amouzesh e nezaami va cheriki midaadand.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> IS daareh be samt e rif e sharghiye hamaa, va homs harkat mikoneh, va ageh betouneh in mantagheh ra begireh, halab dobaareh mohaasereh misheh va faatehe ye artesh e souriyeh to shomal khoundast, va faghat mimouneh saahel e meditaraaneh va dameshgh, ke dameshgh ra ham ma'loum nist ke ta key betouneh negah daareh
> 
> artesh e araagh ham az artesh e souriye za'if tar hast, pas tavaghgho' e mo'jezeh nadaashteh baash.
> 
> btw, man nemidounam chera mellat in artesh e souriye ra dast e kam migirand, va fekr mikonand ke shekast haash be khaater e za'f e ajib va gharib hast



I'm going to try translating purely by observation:

IS dar3aa(city in syria) to the east of Hama, then Homs blah blah, then blah blah blah blah, Halab, blah blah blah Syria to blah blah blah blah 

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah

Btw, man, everything else blah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm going to try translating purely by observation:
> 
> IS dar3aa(city in syria) to the east of Hama, then Homs blah blah, then blah blah blah blah, Halab, blah blah blah Syria to blah blah blah blah
> 
> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> Btw, man, everything else blah



 Nice try! IS, Homs, Hama, east and Syria was correct. 
Daareh is a verb in farsi, it is not dar'aa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Nice try! IS, Homs, Hama, east and Syria was correct.
> Daareh is a verb in farsi, it is not dar'aa



It's easier to read in the non-english version. Like what S003rna wrote. He says the 'A situation that's something'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

*داعش،چه ز"ماو کربلا "میدانی؟
ما را ز سر بریده می ترسانی؟

ما گر ز سر بریده می ترسیدیم
در مستی مرگمان نمی رقصیدیم

صد بار اگر کشته به راهش گردیم
با جان دگر دوباره بر می گردیم

شاگرد کلاس اول عباسیم
پس روی حسین و زینبش حساسیم

تا باز بفهمی که چه بی پرواییم
با سر به سِتیزِ خنجرت می آییم

کودک نشوی،گول خودت را نخوری
باخنجر خود دست خودت را نَبُری

پا را ز گلیم خود فرا تر نَبَری
این لقمه بزرگ است،دهان را نَدَری

با پا به سر بخت سیاهت نزنی
با دست خودت گور خودت را نَکَنی

پایت به حریم کربلا وا بشود
صد کرببلای تازه برپا بشود ...

*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> IS daareh be samt e rif e sharghiye hamaa, va homs harkat mikoneh, va ageh betouneh in mantagheh ra begireh, halab dobaareh mohaasereh misheh va faatehe ye artesh e souriyeh to shomal khoundast, va faghat mimouneh saahel e meditaraaneh va dameshgh, ke dameshgh ra ham ma'loum nist ke ta key betouneh negah daareh
> 
> artesh e araagh ham az artesh e souriye za'if tar hast, pas tavaghgho' e mo'jezeh nadaashteh baash.
> 
> btw, man nemidounam chera mellat in artesh e souriye ra dast e kam migirand, va fekr mikonand ke shekast haash be khaater e za'f e ajib va gharib hast




من منظورم ارتش عراق نبود .

الآن ارتش عراق اونقدر قدرت نداره اما در بلند مدت و با اموزش نیروهای داوطلب از پس داعش بر میاد .

تا وقتی که فشار روی داعش از سمت عراق نباشه ، با خیال راحت تو سوریه پیشروی می کنه و این خطرناکه .

از اونجایی که ایران نمی تونه مستقیم دخالت کنه باید یه راهی پیدا کنه تا عقبه ی داعش تو عراق رو بزنه و مجبورشون کنه تمرکز نیروهاشون تو سوریه رو بهم بزنن .


----------



## atatwolf

I heard some things from people who went to Iran. How do Iranians feel about Turks and Azeri here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

I'm sick and lying in my bed, can you guys recommend some good movies to watch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> I'm sick and lying in my bed, can you guys recommend some good movies to watch?


2014 was a sad year for movie industry IMO :|

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Can You Pass The FBI Special Agent Test?


> You were born to be an FBI agent!
> You were solving cases before you knew the ABC and helping others is in your blood. You also look absolutely HOT in a suit - so it's a win win situation. You're smart, intuitive, friendly and brave. A career with the FBI is perfect for you!


lol.



Esfand said:


> I'm sick and lying in my bed, can you guys recommend some good movies to watch?


no.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Esfand said:


> I'm sick and lying in my bed, can you guys recommend some good movies to watch?


The movie "Her"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Esfand said:


> I'm sick and lying in my bed, can you guys recommend some good movies to watch?



Jackass 3D !








S00R3NA said:


> من منظورم ارتش عراق نبود .
> 
> الآن ارتش عراق اونقدر قدرت نداره اما در بلند مدت و با اموزش نیروهای داوطلب از پس داعش بر میاد .
> 
> تا وقتی که فشار روی داعش از سمت عراق نباشه ، با خیال راحت تو سوریه پیشروی می کنه و این خطرناکه .
> 
> از اونجایی که ایران نمی تونه مستقیم دخالت کنه باید یه راهی پیدا کنه تا عقبه ی داعش تو عراق رو بزنه و مجبورشون کنه تمرکز نیروهاشون تو سوریه رو بهم بزنن .



این دیوث ها هرچی می کشی تموم نمی شن

به نظر من تنها راهش کد قرمز هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> lol


lol ? long time no see , WTF ? :|



Ostad said:


> no.


someone is on a good mood lol  

@Ostad 






jam kon basateto

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Esfand said:


> I'm sick and lying in my bed, can you guys recommend some good movies to watch?



"Contagion".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> "Contagion".


doctor stuff  hmm .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> lol ? long time no see , WTF ? :|
> 
> 
> someone is on a good mood lol
> 
> @Ostad
> 
> View attachment 45758
> 
> 
> jam kon basateto


long time no internet. Mokhaberat changing(f ing) the cables. right now i am using cellphone.
dar moredeh FBI.... AVAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> Mokhaberat changing(f ing) the cables


u know thats just another BS they are giving us? they did the same thing here in my city and we were cut off the world for 2 weeks .

such a shame 



Ostad said:


> dar moredeh FBI.... AVAL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

@haman10 @Hazzy997 @Serpentine @New @rahi2357 @kollang @mohsen @Ostad @S00R3NA @SOHEIL @Esfand 

Yesterday was my last day at Neurology job. Man I was so happy.
I celebrated with jojeeh kabab. Best I've eaten in years!
I marinated the chicken for almost 24 hours!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> @haman10 @Hazzy997
> 
> Yesterday was my last day at Neurology job. Man I was so happy.
> I celebrated with jojeeh kabab. Best I've eaten in years!
> I marinated the chicken for almost 24 hours!



Why last day? 

That is great for you, I had an interview for a small job on my own free time. Waiting to see whether I was accepted or not. 

I wish I knew how to cook. 

One time I made rice and chicken but destroyed the chickens. 

Let me get the picture if I still have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ResurgentIran said:


> Yesterday was my last day at Neurology job. Man I was so happy.


Congratulation dude, hope you the bests. I know how hard it is to be alert during nights.
BTW, Are you an intern or extern?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> Why last day?
> 
> That is great for you, I had an interview for a small job on my own free time. Waiting to see whether I was accepted or not.
> 
> I wish I knew how to cook.
> 
> One time I made rice and chicken but destroyed the chickens.
> 
> Let me get the picture if I still have it.



Well it was only job for the summer, so.. 
I hope you get the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

New said:


> Congratulation dude, hope you the bests. I know how hard it is to be alert during nights.
> BTW, Are you an intern or extern?



Thanks bro. I dont know the terminology for it, but it was a temp job for the summer. I am not yet done with education as I still have two semesters left. 



Hazzy997 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> This is my chicken:



That doesnt look too bad! 
I took picture too but I dont know how to upload it. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Thanks bro. I dont know the terminology for it, but it was a temp job for the summer. I am not yet done with education as I still have two semesters left.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesnt look too bad!
> I took picture too but I dont know how to upload it. lol



Make account on photobucket, it's pretty easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Yesterday was my last day at Neurology job. Man I was so happy


 

congratulations bro 

since we are at it , u r not allowed to do shyt in iran if you have not finished your studies 

if u r an intern , u *have to* work for the health min. in hospitals (night shifts and shyte  )and your pay check is as low as 400-500$ a month 

a joke right ? 

anyway i'm happy for u  keep up the good work ....




New said:


> BTW, Are you an intern or extern?


bro if i'm not wrong , we have these terms in US style of medical education .

iran is one of the very few countries which follows that style 

Medical education in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

donno if they have the same thing in EU , cause they follow UK in this matter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@ResurgentIran 

Bah bah bah tabrik migam.in neurology ke farmudid mishe takhasose asabshenasi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.
midoonestid ye zamani ina be hokm fatwa tooye iran haram boode!
Goje farangi
Ghashogh
Changal
Video
Telvezion
Yakhchal
....
...
...
va hala bebinid dardesar haye yek sarmaye gozar ra dar iran 1393;

Rightel, the only 3G mobile operator of Iran, is currently banned from offering the video-call service to subscribers. The company was forced to suspend this on-demand service following a fatwa (religious decree) issued by Iranian Ayatollahs.

On the other side, Iran’s Science and Technology Ministry has requested Rightel to not provide high-speed Internet services to users. Recently, a large number of clients have criticized Rightel for limiting Internet speed.

“We are currently pursuing the negotiations with the officials of Iran’s Ministry of Science and Technology over the video-call service. It is worth mentioning that the video-call service only accounts for one percent of the revenues of mobile networks in other countries” Gholam Reza Ghasemi said in an interview with local media.

“The managers of Rightel have held several meetings with religious leaders to explain the advantages of such services” Ghasemi added.

Before suspending its video-call service, Rightel used to offer this service for a few months. “In that period, we didn’t receive any abuse reports for this service. By the way, we are ready to follow the orders of the nation’s religious leaders,”

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Commandant

agha yekam az in bavar o sayyad vase in trollhead ha bezarin keif konan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Commandant said:


> agha yekam az in bavar o sayyad vase in trollhead ha bezarin keif konan


ahsant 

bezar khosh bashan chi kareshoon dari baw ? 

@kollang when i wasn't around the a-rab juba has insulted me ? what did she say ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

ice bucket fail...
all of those (beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep ) just look for attention that's all.


















































 watch fail vids of ice bucket sh!t here:
ALS Ice Bucket Challenge Fails | 101X ALTERNATIVE AUSTIN - 101.5 KROX FM Radio

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> just look for attention that's all.


iranian actors/actresses and footballers are also looking for some 

thats just pathetic and loos 

gandesh dar oomad 

this pic :







and an iranian's comment on it :

چه جالب؛ مدل های دخترانه، زنانه، مردانه بچه گانه همه رقم بدو بدو آی خانه دار بچه دار، مرد زن دار، بی زن، مطلقه، مجرد متاهل بیا بِبَر. بدو که تموم شد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مرگ بر حقوق بشر آمریکایی.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> ahsant
> 
> bezar khosh bashan chi kareshoon dari baw ?
> 
> @kollang when i wasn't around the a-rab juba has insulted me ? what did she say ?


Fekr nakonam.mod ha zud pak kardan postaye unja ro.vaghat nakardam deghat konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> you are nothing but a jealous troll



dadash boro een ghesmate posteto pak kon ....

bannet mikone ha divoonas !!

Ghaher 313 fighter | Page 77

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> dadash boro een ghesmate posteto pak kon ....
> 
> bannet mikone ha divoonas !!
> 
> Ghaher 313 fighter | Page 77


Bikhiyal....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

> رحیمی بعد از دریافت این مدال گفت: همه نشان ها شایسته و زیبنده دکتر احمدی نژاد است.
> محمد رضا رحیمی معاون اول محمود احمدی نژاد در دور دوم ریاست جمهوری وی ، در 22 خرداد 1392 ، نشان درجه یک خدمت را از احمدی نژاد دریافت کرد و گفت: همه نشان ها شایسته و زیبنده دکتر احمدی نژاد است.
> به گزارش عصرایران ، در آن روز، که با آخرین هفته های دولت دهم مصادف بود و تنها 2 روز به انتخابات ریاست جمهوری مانده بود، احمدی نژاد به تعدادی از اعضای کابینه اش مدال داد.
> 
> 
> 
> گفتنی است طبق قانون، به کسی که نشان درجه یک می گیرد ، یکصد سکه طلای تمام بهار آزادی تعلق می گیرد.


lols.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@New @kollang @Serpentine @SOHEIL @rahi2357 @S00R3NA @ResurgentIran and others

Guys , i'll be off to a short trip to the south . take care of yourselves and keep the parcham bala 







ya ali

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kollang

@haman10

Ali yaret.....

Boro be salamat.... Parcham balas...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

آقا من از لیزیک می ترسم 

مثل سگ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> آقا من از لیزیک می ترسم
> 
> مثل سگ


عمل لازك رو چشات جواب نميده؟

منو كه عمل نكردن.با اينكه قرار بود تو كرج عمل شم(وقت عمل هم گرفته بودم) گفتم برم تهران شايد دكتراي اونجا نظرشون فرق بكنه.هيچي ديگه دكتر نزاشت عمل شم،گفت برو ٦ ماه ديگه بيا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Esfand

haman10 said:


> @New @kollang @Serpentine @SOHEIL @rahi2357 @S00R3NA @ResurgentIran and others
> 
> Guys , i'll be off to a short trip to the south . take care of yourselves and keep the parcham bala ya ali



bring me back a soghati, otherwise vaghean behem bar mikhore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> bring me back a soghati, otherwise vaghean behem bar mikhore


bayad adress bedi befrestam barat ya na esfand khan 

Ok , but u have to promise not to eat all the cookies in one day .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

ای ایران said:


> Sad story, Reza Barati sounded like a good person.
> 
> *Manus guards charged over death of Iranian asylum seeker Reza Barati*
> Tuesday 19 August 2014
> 
> Two former G4S employees arrested in PNG and on Manus after the 23-year-old’s death in February, according to reports
> 
> *See:* http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/19/manus-unrest-two-guards-charged-murder-reza-barati
> 
> *Background:*
> 
> *Manus violence: dead asylum seeker named as Iranian Reza Barati, 23*
> Friday 21 February 2014
> 
> Victim was ‘gentle giant’ who was regarded as a ‘joker’, according to contractors working at detention centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The asylum seeker killed on Manus Island during rioting has been named as 23 year-old Iranian Reza Barati.
> 
> At a briefing on Friday, immigration minister Scott Morrison said that Barati had arrived in Australia on 24 July 2013 – just five days after the hardline PNG solution was announced – and was sent to Manus Island.
> 
> “The family expressed their wish to have the body returned home for burial arrangements,” Morrison said.
> 
> A group of contractors who all met Barati on Manus island sent Guardian Australia an exclusive statement describing him as a “gentle giant”.
> 
> The group said that Barati was “known to be a joker” and that many of the contractors were helping him to learn English.
> 
> “We read him children’s books such as fairy tales and Reza always waited and looked forward to meeting with us and reading with him. He studied a lot,” the group said.
> 
> “He used to always pick up bugs and moths off the ground and put them back in the garden, worried that someone would step on them. (The guys used to feed the moths to cane toad frogs around the compound for fun... There wasn’t much else to do...) He used to try and stop them.”
> 
> They continued: “Reza also always helped staff hand out medical slips and appointment slips to those in the same compound as him. He wanted to keep busy to avoid boredom and keep his mind active.”
> 
> The group described Barati as “very tall and very muscly” and said they were worried that he may have been singled out during the riot because of his size.
> 
> None of the contractors were present in the detention centre at the time of the riots but say they had met with Barati “nearly every day” during their stints on Manus.
> 
> “Reza worked out in the gym a lot and taught his friends how to stay fit and healthy. He helped his friends learn how to use the gym equipment. Many of the guys did not want to participate in recreational activities due to stress, depression and other mental health issues.”
> 
> Guardian Australia understands that Barati was detained in Mike compound where the majority of the rioting broke out. He was transferred from Oscar compound due to the length of his stay on Manus, and for good behaviour.
> 
> “Reza had a close relationship with many of the other transferees, where one was, the other was not far away,” the group said.
> 
> Barati’s body is now being moved with a Papua New Guinea police escort to Port Moresby where an autopsy will be conducted. Morrison said Australia was “assisting” with the autopsy.
> 
> It is unclear whether the PNG coroner will also conduct an inquiry into the death of Barati. Coronial inquests have to be approved by the PNG national executive eouncil, but it has not yet issued any approval relating to Barati’s death.



*Hamid Kehazaei 'brain-dead' after infection - activists




*

An Iranian man seeking asylum in Australia has been declared brain dead after an infected cut led to septicaemia, a refugee activist says.

Hamid Kehazaei, 24, had been in a detention centre on Manus Island in Papua New Guinea.

The Iranian was transferred to the mainland for treatment last week but had a heart attack, the activist said.

Mr Kehazaei's case follows the death of another Iranian in violence at the same centre in February.

According to the Refugee Action Coalition, Mr Kehazaei cut his foot about two weeks ago. Spokesman Ian Rintoul told the BBC that the wound was very small, but got infected quickly.

Mr Kehazaei sought medical attention a number of times, and by the time he received it "he had to be helped to walk", said Mr Rintoul.

He was transferred to a hospital in Brisbane last Wednesday, where he subsequently suffered a heart attack.
His family were informed that he had become brain dead on Tuesday, the activist said.

The hospital would appoint a guardian to decide whether life support should be withdrawn, he said, with the young man's family unlikely to visit because of the airfare cost.

Greens Senator Sarah Hanson-Young claimed there was a delay in transferring Mr Kehazaei to the hospital because a request from the medical service provider was denied, reported Fairfax Media.

Mr Rintoul linked Mr Kehazaei's case to poor hygiene at the Manus Island camp.

"Skin and fungal infections are endemic. The toilets are often blocked and have to be hosed out, so sewage gets on the floor. If the tide is high, the raw sewage also comes back up," he said.

A spokesman for Australia's Immigration Minister Scott Morrison said: "The individual has not died. In respect to the family of the individual, further details are not able to be provided."

The spokesman added that the government was following "normal processes" and had engaged his family.

The immigration department said last week that its chief medical officer was reviewing the background to Mr Kehazaei's condition and medical care while he was at Manus Island.

In February, an outbreak of violence at the centre left several people injured and one dead.

A report on the incident later found that Reza Barati had been brutally beaten by both security staff and PNG local residents who had entered the centre.

In recent months, the Australian government has come under increased scrutiny for its treatment of asylum seekers who arrive by boat.

Australia detains all those who arrive by boat to seek asylum. Detainees are held on Christmas Island and in camps in Papua New Guinea (PNG) and Nauru. The UN and rights groups have strongly condemned conditions in these offshore camps.

The government says its tough asylum policies are intended to save lives by stopping people getting on dangerous boats to make the journey to Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

What's up dudes? It has been a difficult week, with the holiday on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

This guy deserves a little prize.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

What do Iranians see as their biggest achievement in their military industry?


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> What do Iranians see as their biggest achievement in their military industry?


Self sufficiency in producing more than 95% of our defense needs, even if their quality is not comparable to those of western countries yet. You have no idea how self sufficiency may help one in a war. We have a great deal of experience from Iran-Iraq war, when random countries refused to sell us many things, or tried to play us or blackmail us. Gone are those times now, and we took good lessons from it.

Some countries can't even produce their own guns and rifles and missiles and it may lead to a disaster in case of a war and you have actually put your fate in hands of those who sell weapons to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Self sufficiency in producing more than 95% of our defense needs, even if their quality is not comparable to those of western countries yet. You have no idea how self sufficiency may help one in a war. We have a great deal of experience from Iran-Iraq war, when random countries refused to sell us many things, or tried to play us or blackmail us. Gone are those times now, and we took good lessons from it.
> 
> Some countries can't even produce their own guns and rifles and missiles and it may lead to a disaster in case of a war and you have actually put your fate in hands of those who sell weapons to you.


 
Well, you have got a point. But more than %95 of your defense needs is way too much for an estimate. There is also an intense propaganda sponsored by the Mullahs that tries to present Iran as a rival for the 1940s Nazi Germany in arms manufacturing. Did we forget why Qaher 313 and Hamaseh were made up? Saddam did it before, and President Nasser did it before him. Millions believed them back then, and millsions had laughed the painful laugh afterwards.

The world greatest manufacturing nations cannot reach %95 of local manufacturing, even for defense manufacturing. Let alone Iran. Before anyone say it, we do NOT manufacture even %10 of our arms. But admitting that you don't is better than fooling yourself that you do.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Well, you have got a point. But more than %95 of your defense needs is way too much for an estimate. There is also an intense propaganda sponsored by the Mullahs that tries to present Iran as a rival for the 1940s Nazi Germany in arms manufacturing. Did we forget why Qaher 313 and Hamaseh were made up? Saddam did it before, and President Nasser did it before him. Millions believed them back then, and millsions had laughed the painful laugh afterwards.
> 
> The world greatest manufacturing nations cannot reach %95 of local manufacturing, even for defense manufacturing. Let alone Iran. Before anyone say it, we do NOT manufacture even %10 of our arms. But admitting that you don't is better than fooling yourself that you do.


You don't get it. Countries like U.S use products from other countries simply because it means better quality and spending less money. It doesn't mean that they can't make them domestically, and that's absurd.
I don't care about Hamaseh, we have many different drones and they are actually getting battle tested in Iraq and Syria and they do fly, do you have any other thing to say except mentioning Hamaseh or Qaher numerous times?

We do make the most important defense needs: Missiles, air defense systems, tanks, rifles, personnel gear, submarines, armored vehicles, rockets, air to air missiles, air to ground missiles, naval ships, choppers and many other ones. I already explained that their quality has not reached the western ones, but at least we do make the things we need, not selling our oil only to but European and American stuff, without producing even rifle bullets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Self sufficiency in producing more than 95% of our defense needs, even if their quality is not comparable to those of western countries yet. You have no idea how self sufficiency may help one in a war. We have a great deal of experience from Iran-Iraq war, when random countries refused to sell us many things, or tried to play us or blackmail us. Gone are those times now, and we took good lessons from it.
> 
> Some countries can't even produce their own guns and rifles and missiles and it may lead to a disaster in case of a war and you have actually put your fate in hands of those who sell weapons to you.


Is 95% official state number from Iran? LOL, even Turkey didn't reach 95% although we have more domestic military products than Iran.

I mean is Iran self sufficient in air, water and land platforms? As much as I know your fighter jet is not even made of metal but just wood from the inside. Also on sea and land platforms With all respect I have the question mark if you have reached 95% self sufficiency. 

If you had 95% self sufficiency you wouldn't need to do an inquiry to buy Russian air defence that you didn't get btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> You don't get it. Countries like U.S use products from other countries simply because it means better quality and spending less money. It doesn't mean that they can't make them domestically, and that's absurd.
> I don't care about Hamaseh, we have many different drones and they are actually getting battle tested in Iraq and Syria and they do fly, do you have any other thing to say except mentioning Hamaseh or Qaher numerous times?
> 
> We do make the most important defense needs: Missiles, air defense systems, tanks, rifles, personnel gear, submarines, armored vehicles, rockets, air to air missiles, air to ground missiles, naval ships, choppers and many other ones. I already explained that their quality has not reached the western ones, but at least we do make the things we need, not selling our oil only to but European and American stuff, without producing even rifle bullets.



Give me a break dude. If you do all of that _Sepah_ will not be in a need to invent Qaher and Hamaseh out of their wishful imagination. Lots of the stuff produced are being given a new paint, and a name that usually bothers some nationalists.


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Is 95% official state number from Iran? LOL, even Turkey didn't reach 95% although we have more domestic military products than Iran.
> I mean is Iran self sufficient in air, water and land platforms? As much as I know your fighter jet is not even made of metal but just wood from the inside. Also on sea and land platforms With all respect I have the question mark if you have reached 95% self sufficiency.
> If you had 95% self sufficiency you wouldn't need to do an inquiry to buy Russian air defence that you didn't get btw.


I think you didn't learn from last time. That Qaher was a mock up, not a flying plane. Be we can make light aircrafts, like Saeqeh which is completely produced in Iran, but its design is based on F-5. 
We are in a situation that we have to produce everything by ourselves, Turkey is not, so it can buy stuff from other countries. If we weren't under sanctions, we would buy them too. About that air defense System, or S-300, we began to deveop our own, and now most of the system is complete, as its missile and radar were shown few days ago. 


Full Moon said:


> Give me a break dude. If you do all of that Sepah will not be in a need to invent Qaher and Hamaseh out of their wishful imagination. Lots of the stuff produced are being given a new paint, and a name that usually bothers some nationalists.


Qaher was a mock up that is going through completion of production and tests, and it usually takes few years, so no, you can't say that it's a joke unless it never flies.
About Hamaseh, I don't even need to explain, because much better Iranian drones are finding terrorists in Syria and Iraq, and there are enough videos of them in youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Horus 

Now that you are an admin, do you have ability change usernames?
I would like to change mine.


----------



## Militant Atheist

atatwolf said:


> Is 95% official state number from Iran? LOL, even Turkey didn't reach 95% although we have more domestic military products than Iran.
> 
> I mean is Iran self sufficient in air, water and land platforms? As much as I know your fighter jet is not even made of metal but just wood from the inside. Also on sea and land platforms With all respect I have the question mark if you have reached 95% self sufficiency.
> 
> If you had 95% self sufficiency you wouldn't need to do an inquiry to buy Russian air defence that you didn't get btw.



When you don't get the things that you could easily get if you weren't sanctioned, you'll have to adopt, self sufficiency doesn't necessarily mean being advanced, to put it into context: a farm could very well be self sufficient, the people in that hypothetical farm could get their waters from underground sources, provide food for their lifestock and themselves, etc.


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> I think you didn't learn from last time. That Qaher was a mock up, not a flying plane. Be we can make light aircrafts, like Saeqeh which is completely produced in Iran, but its design is based on F-5.
> We are in a situation that we have to produce everything by ourselves, Turkey is not, so it can buy stuff from other countries. If we weren't under sanctions, we would buy them too. About that air defense System, or S-300, we began to deveop our own, and now most of the system is complete, as its missile and radar were shown few days ago.
> 
> Qaher was a mock up that is going through completion of production and tests, and it usually takes few years, so no, you can't say that it's a joke unless it never flies.
> About Hamaseh, I don't even need to explain, because much better Iranian drones are finding terrorists in Syria and Iraq, and there are enough videos of them in youtube.


Do you think Qaher can take off when you find an engine and make it out of metal?

Also which airdefence can you make? Which land vehicles? Which navy is your national product?

And does that amount to 95% national product?


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Do you think Qaher can take off when you find an engine and make it out of metal?


Why do you think it can't fly with an engine?



atatwolf said:


> Also which airdefence can you make? Which land vehicles? Which navy is your national product?


Iranian Air Defence Systems
IRANIAN Air defense systems that are manufacturing in Iran
Pictures of Iranian Armed Forces




atatwolf said:


> And does that amount to 95% national product?


I said 95% of what we need, not 95% of all defense products in the world. Yes we do make them, the last stage is for Qaher and other fighter programs to become operational and also,3 helicopter are already designed and produced and spent test flights, but are yet to be officially unveiled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> Why do you think it can't fly with an engine?


Are you seriously asking this question? Check the Qaher thread. A pilot can't even fit in the cockpit. The poor guy that was sitting in it hardly fitted in it. The interface of the cockpit consists out of amateurish equipment that you can just buy off the internet. You can't use that for fighter jets first of all, secondly they are from the company Garmin and that is not a Iranian company. Also air intake has problems and engine too. If you put an engine in that thing you won't even stay in the air for two seconds. Questions:
1. How are you going to open up that plane, that thing doesn't have screws on it?
2. Which engine are you going to use?
3. Do you think Garmin navigation is enough for fighter jet? The cost of it was 300 euro on ebay.
4. Do you think Qaher is aerodynamic and stealth as Iran claims?
5. Do you think it is 5th gen fighter as Iran claims although amateur flight equipment was used?
6. How can it be 95% national fighter jet when all the electric equipment is foreign?


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Are you seriously asking this question? Check the Qaher thread. A pilot can't even fit in the cockpit. The poor guy that was sitting in it hardly fitted in it. The interface of the cockpit consists out of amateurish equipment that you can just buy off the internet. You can't use that for fighter jets first of all, secondly they are from the company Garmin and that is not a Iranian company. Also air intake has problems and engine too. If you put an engine in that thing you won't even stay in the air for two seconds. Questions:
> 1. How are you going to open up that plane, that thing doesn't have screws on it?
> 2. Which engine are you going to use?
> 3. Do you think Garmin navigation is enough for fighter jet? The cost of it was 300 euro on ebay.
> 4. Do you think Qaher is aerodynamic and stealth as Iran claims?
> 5. Do you think it is 5th gen fighter as Iran claims although amateur flight equipment was used?
> 6. How can it be 95% national fighter jet when all the electric equipment is foreign?



Do you have English comprehension problems dear or are you trolling me? Really?

I already said it, that Qaher was a mock up, and apparently it's not a 1/1 mock up, so if a final Qaher is ever going to fly, it'll definitely be bigger.

Also, I didn't say 95% of Qaher is produced in Iran, I said we can produce 95% of our defense needs.

So I won't answer your further questions because I value my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

atatwolf said:


> Are you seriously asking this question? Check the Qaher thread. A pilot can't even fit in the cockpit. The poor guy that was sitting in it hardly fitted in it. The interface of the cockpit consists out of amateurish equipment that you can just buy off the internet. You can't use that for fighter jets first of all, secondly they are from the company Garmin and that is not a Iranian company. Also air intake has problems and engine too. If you put an engine in that thing you won't even stay in the air for two seconds. Questions:
> 1. How are you going to open up that plane, that thing doesn't have screws on it?
> 2. Which engine are you going to use?
> 3. Do you think Garmin navigation is enough for fighter jet? The cost of it was 300 euro on ebay.
> 4. Do you think Qaher is aerodynamic and stealth as Iran claims?
> 5. Do you think it is 5th gen fighter as Iran claims although amateur flight equipment was used?
> 6. How can it be 95% national fighter jet when all the electric equipment is foreign?



Do you think how many times a person should be told that it was a mock-up not a real one?

It's wooden mock-up of Canadian F-35 you can find more pictures from here as @haman10 has already posted them: 
*Ghaher 313 fighter*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

I read that recent Iran's intervention in Iraq helped Shia Iraqi Turkmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR1907

I am back dudes, back on the frontlines against Wahabis and terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

@IR1907
Salam, haji havaset bashe ba in hargai k mizani banet mikonana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

So I have a question to Iranian members, specially those living in Iran,
I am planning to visit Iran (tourism) Tehran specially in winters and I was wondering if I can find (buy) a Pahlavi Cap in present day Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

GHOST RIDER said:


> So I have a question to Iranian members, specially those living in Iran,
> I am planning to visit Iran (tourism) Tehran specially in winters and I was wondering if I can find (buy) a Pahlavi Cap in present day Iran?


You are always welcome to visit Iran

I think, Grand Bazaar is the place you should be looking for traditional things.also make sure you will have some fun in our ski resorts.

Are you only planning for Tehran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Militant Atheist said:


> I read that recent Iran's intervention in Iraq helped Shia Iraqi Turkmen.


great job iranians have done i wish the success in war against isis

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## the creepy crap

Hey everyone. My name is creepy crap and im a unknown and miserable artist/writer living in a rathole in rich lands of persia. anyways! I hope we're gonna have a lot of pointless conversations and plenty of needles share of information.
(I have some connections in IRAF so maybe i have some useful information for you people...)

0110100

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gilamard

the creepy crap said:


> Hey everyone. My name is creepy crap and im a unknown and miserable artist/writer living in a rathole in rich lands of persia. anyways! I hope we're gonna have a lot of pointless conversations and plenty of needles share of information.
> (I have some connections in IRAF so maybe i have some useful information for you people...)
> 
> 0110100



Welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

kollang said:


> You are always welcome to visit Iran
> 
> I think, Grand Bazaar is the place you should be looking for traditional things.also make sure you will have some fun in our ski resorts.
> 
> Are you only planning for Tehran?



Yes sir ,just a plan for Tehran
nothing solid,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

GHOST RIDER said:


> Yes sir ,just a plan for Tehran
> nothing solid,



Since I am not familiar with the city,I ask @Serpentine @SOHEIL @New and @S00R3NA to give you some advice as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

Where is Abii??


----------



## The SiLent crY

GHOST RIDER said:


> Yes sir ,just a plan for Tehran
> nothing solid,



Hey my friend .

I'm not sure what you're looking for .

Grand Bazaar in Tehran is a good place for finding traditional things but if you're looking for some specific products you might need to travel to it's original place .

Every province in Iran has it's own traditional products that we call Souvenirs .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

S00R3NA said:


> Hey my friend .
> 
> I'm not sure what you're looking for .
> 
> Grand Bazaar in Tehran is a good place for finding traditional things but if you're looking for some specific products you might need to travel to it's original place .
> 
> Every province in Iran has it's own traditional products that we call Souvenirs .



Well I am looking for a Pahlavi Cap,
introduced by Reza Khan
If you live in Tehran which hotel would you recomend ?


----------



## Serpentine

GHOST RIDER said:


> Well I am looking for a Pahlavi Cap,
> introduced by Reza Khan
> If you live in Tehran which hotel would you recomend ?


Parsian Azadi hotel is a good choice, it's a 5-star one.
هتل پارسيان آزادي تهران

About Pahlavi cap, you may find one in Tehran's grand bazar, actually you can find practically anything there if you know the place and search properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

Khamenei today or yesterday.


----------



## Gold Eagle

*Ayatollah Khamenei undergoes successful prostate surgery*

Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei has undergone a successful surgery at a state hospital in Tehran.

On Monday, Ayatollah Khamenei was hospitalized at one of Tehran’s state-run hospitals and underwent prostate surgery, which was successful.

Shortly before leaving for hospital, the Leader described the operation as “very routine,” saying there is no reason to worry.


PressTV - Ayatollah Khamenei undergoes successful prostate surgery

God Bless this Great Leader...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

Gold Eagle said:


> *Ayatollah Khamenei undergoes successful prostate surgery*
> 
> Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei has undergone a successful surgery at a state hospital in Tehran.
> 
> On Monday, Ayatollah Khamenei was hospitalized at one of Tehran’s state-run hospitals and underwent prostate surgery, which was successful.
> 
> Shortly before leaving for hospital, the Leader described the operation as “very routine,” saying there is no reason to worry.
> 
> 
> PressTV - Ayatollah Khamenei undergoes successful prostate surgery
> 
> God Bless this Great Leader...


is this a real ?


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> is this a real ?


Yes, he had a prostate surgery today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 Thank you my friend, I'm fine as well, I hope you're doing good too. Did you look into the staffing companies like I told you to?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

It's September 8th and it's snowing. LOOOOOL

It was -4 this morning! Two weeks ago it was 30+.

Oh Canada...

First snow of the season


----------



## Gilamard

Abii said:


> It's September 8th and it's snowing. LOOOOOL
> 
> It was -4 this morning! Two weeks ago it was 30+.
> 
> Oh Canada...
> 
> First snow of the season



welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Take a selfie together


----------



## Abii

Hazzy997 said:


> Why you so mad bro...?
> 
> Muslim conquest of Persia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


So you agree that Islam is an arab religion? 

@ all the muslim posters, you can hear it from madare aroos right here.


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> So you agree that Islam is an arab religion?
> 
> @ all the muslim posters, you can hear it from madare aroos right here.



Give it a rest. I was trolling the Iranians.

If you're curious,no I don't believe it was an Arab religion. Arabs were polytheists.


----------



## -SINAN-

asena_great said:


> is this a real ?



Mate, *Khamenei = Hümeyni* , right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

salami dobare be mellat bozorgvar 

===============================




Gold Eagle said:


> God Bless this Great Leader...


dardesh bokhore too saram 

albate khoda ru shokr amal sade ie boode va hich moshkeli nemibashad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Sinan said:


> Mate, *Khamenei = Hümeyni* , right ?



No , the former is his successor , Humeyni's successor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> its costs and funds are all all private


Dude, that's not a private project, it is being funded by irmf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Dude, that's not a private project, it is being funded by irmf.


What does irmf stand for? 
I hadn't heard that before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> What does irmf stand for?
> I hadn't heard that before.


بنیاد مستضعفان انقلاب اسلامی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 47126


that is a dirty naked azz, not a pumped up guy... reported


----------



## Abii

atatwolf said:


> that is a dirty naked azz, not a pumped up guy... reported



Piss off idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

I thought you died. Welcome bak. 



atatwolf said:


> that is a dirty naked azz, not a pumped up guy... reported



You never miss an opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Abii said:


> Piss off idiot.


At least I'm not posting pics with hidden azzes. If you are an azz watcher you should do that but not post it on a public forum.


Hazzy997 said:


> @haman10
> 
> I thought you died. Welcome bak.
> 
> 
> 
> You never miss an opportunity.


The guy is posting azz pics on a defence forum, do you think that is normal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> I thought you died. Welcome bak.


Tnx buddy 

no , i was on a short trip to the south of iran (PG shore)..... right now my skin is burnt like hell and i'm wearing smelly skin-reproductive masks all day 




atatwolf said:


> If you are an azz watcher


u really are the dumbest person i've ever seen  

i really pity you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> At least I'm not posting pics with hidden azzes. If you are an azz watcher you should do that but not post it on a public forum.
> 
> The guy is posting azz pics on a defence forum, do you think that is normal?



lol, you seriously gave me a good laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

haman10 said:


> u really are the dumbest person i've ever seen
> 
> i really pity you ...


Oh, you pity me  ... but do you think it is normal your friend is posting dirty naked azzes?
https://defence.pk/attachments/imag...5b45ace04ebe75576ad05ede46a3e1f9-v-jpg.47126/

If you think that is normal, you should take your azz watcher friend to a different forum because posting *naked azzes is against the rule of this forum.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

atatwolf said:


> At least I'm not posting pics with hidden azzes. If you are an azz watcher you should do that but not post it on a public forum.
> 
> The guy is posting azz pics on a defence forum, do you think that is normal?



You are reporting somebody for posting a pic of a hot azz. That whats not normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

در هم شکستن حمله اشرار و تروریست های مسلح به پاسگاه مرزی در سراوان

another terrorist attack from inside pakistan ....

such an stable neighbor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> You are reporting somebody for posting a pic of a hot azz. That whats not normal.



You need to go get that azz offline my cuz. 

Tell us about that Danish azz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

ResurgentIran said:


> You are reporting somebody for posting a pic of a hot azz. That whats not normal.


Posting azzes on a defence forum may it be hot, dirty or phat, it doesnt belong on defence forum. I'm sure you have rules about that in Iran too. Azzes belong in pants or under a skirt.


----------



## MOHSENAM

Hey guys missed u... I went to Mashhad. Very good times and I saw Imam Reza [pbuh] cured many people.
الله اکبر



Serpentine said:


> For those scumbag racists who insult people based on their races, no matter to which country or ethnic group they belong:




Post of the month. (and maybe year)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

MOHSENAM said:


> Hey guys missed u... I went to Mashhad. Very good times and I saw Imam Reza [pbuh] cured many people.
> الله اکبر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the month. (and maybe year)



Welcome back Mohsen jan. I hope you had a lovely time in Mashad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

ResurgentIran said:


> Welcome back Mohsen jan. I hope you had a lovely time in Mashad.




Thanks my dear friend. Glad to see u.. Hope have nice times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

atatwolf said:


> that is a dirty naked azz, not a pumped up guy... reported




Fuk off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

@S00R3NA

Your avatar that u just removed it was beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

MOHSENAM said:


> @S00R3NA
> 
> Your avatar that u just removed it was beautiful.



Thanks .

I suggest you not to react when you're insulted or trolled by others in this forum , It just makes you like them .

Sometimes silence is more powerful and painful than words .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

آقا ما دیگه برای همیشه رفتیم از اینجا. اینقدفعه واقعیه. یک مشت مادرجنده عوضی کون نشسته طالبانی جمع شدن توی این گهدونی و هرکس هم بخواد بهشون بگه که آخه مادرجنده ها، اینقدر کیر اون کس کشهای وهابی رو نخورید پستش پاک میشه. پس اتلاف وقت بیشتر ما بریم به زندگیمون برسیم بهتره. اخه بگو کسخول بودی اومدی توی این گهدونی عوض شدی؟ اقا به امید دیداد در فروم های دیگه شماها هم مواظب خودتون باشید.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SiLent crY

Militant Atheist said:


> آقا ما دیگه برای همیشه رفتیم از اینجا. اینقدفعه واقعیه. یک مشت مادرجنده عوضی کون نشسته طالبانی جمع شدن توی این گهدونی و هرکس هم بخواد بهشون بگه که آخه مادرجنده ها، اینقدر کیر اون کس کشهای وهابی رو نخورید پستش پاک میشه. پس اتلاف وقت بیشتر ما بریم به زندگیمون برسیم بهتره. اخه بگو کسخول بودی اومدی توی این گهدونی عوض شدی؟ اقا به امید دیداد در فروم های دیگه شماها هم مواظب خودتون باشید.



سلام .

چی شده !!؟ : 

چرا انقدر ناراحتی داداش ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@haman10 
dude, when are you gonna grow the fu up? Now you're insulting Shapur b/c he made a comment about some dead arab from the 6th century? You call yourself a nationalist, but you choose dead arabs over your living brothers and countrymen. You hezbollahis worship arabs, try to act and speak like them and hate Iranian culture and history just as much as they do. 

Time for you to reach down inside your pants, grab your balls and have a deep conversation with them and discover your true identity. Grow up.


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Now you're insulting Shapur


i never insulted shapur and i've always respected him , he also knows that @Shapur Zol Aktaf

but he insulted my prophet and thats when i warned him not to cross the lines . i don't expect him or want him to believe what i believe in and really dont care as long as he respects my set of believes .



Abii said:


> You call yourself a nationalist, but you choose dead arabs over your living brothers and countrymen


i choose my prophet over my own self let alone some dude that i donno over internet .



Abii said:


> You hezbollahis worship arabs


we hezbollahis worship the lord almighty , and follow his prophet no matter which race he is from

its an extreme retard mentality to disrespect other ppl's prophet because of his race .




Abii said:


> hate Iranian culture and history


u know u r talking none sense , don't u ?

look dude , your best budd in this forum is a self-proclaimed separatist , how abt that ? lol

@ResurgentIran does not also believe in islam but at least he respects other ppl's believes .



Abii said:


> Time for you to reach down inside your pants, grab your balls and have a deep conversation with them and discover your true identity. Grow up.


at least i'm mentally stable lol 

i've never changed my behavior and stand towards different issues . u and ur friends on the other hand , cannot claim that

i am what i am , i'm a hezbollahi iranian nationalist . thats what i am .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MOHSENAM

Abii said:


> @haman10
> dude, when are you gonna grow the fu up? Now you're insulting Shapur b/c he made a comment about some dead arab from the 6th century? You call yourself a nationalist, but you choose dead arabs over your living brothers and countrymen. You hezbollahis worship arabs, try to act and speak like them and hate Iranian culture and history just as much as they do.
> 
> Time for you to reach down inside your pants, grab your balls and have a deep conversation with them and discover your true identity. Grow up.




Beband galato, age dine khoda Zartosht nabud Persian ha ham hich pokhi nabudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@haman10
@Abii

Haman you respected me till today, you're an Islamist and some people who follow Islamism in Iran are ready to kill Iranian nationalists hand in hand with some arab militias as long as Iranian nationalists don't care or reject your prophet. We know Islamists killed Pan-Iranists before.

Now I don't blame you because I know these revolutionary islamist and marxist movements like MEK in 60s en 70s have a lot in common and were related to each other, one of their methods was to try to wipe out a nations culture and history and to replace it with their ideology and view. So even the history, education and culture must be adjusted to their ideology. Soviet union tried these policies in Kurdistan region and Azerbaijan region to alienate them from Iran. And now islamic republic is heavily investing in such projects which is a form of mass brainwashing.

I mentioned the way your prophet lived and their own laws and suddenly you got mad, while you know I read a lot of history books and even hadiths and every Iranian here knows I use valid sources.

Either be a islamist or iranian nationalist, there is no both or between way. There is no possible combination of Iranian nationalism with islamism or Ikhwaan like ideologies which your leaders and examples like navvab safavi followed.

You're poisoned by some stories and propaganda from 1400 years ago, maybe time will cure you. At least time has cured a lot of Iranians in the past 40 years when you compare Iranians now and Iranians of 100-200 years ago. Meanwhile let ISIS replay the history. We enjoy following this theater.
















Navvab Safavi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Although the Fadayan strongly supported the nationalization of Iran's foreign-owned oil industry, they turned against the leader of the nationalization movement, Mohammad Mossadeq, when he became prime minister because of his refusal to implement the sharia law and appoint strict Islamists to high positions.[15] The danger from the Fada'iyan "was one
> of the primary factors accounting for Mosaddeq's decision to move the prime minister's office to his own residence."[16] Another assassination attempt on 15 February 1952 badly wounded Hossein Fatemi, "Mosaddeq's dynamic and capable aide" and foreign minister, left Fatemi "badly wounded and effectively disabled for almost eight months." This was planned by the group's second in command, Abolhossein Vahedi, and executed by a teenage member of the group.[16]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @haman10
> dude, when are you gonna grow the fu up? Now you're insulting Shapur b/c he made a comment about some dead arab from the 6th century? You call yourself a nationalist, but you choose dead arabs over your living brothers and countrymen. You hezbollahis worship arabs, try to act and speak like them and hate Iranian culture and history just as much as they do.
> 
> Time for you to reach down inside your pants, grab your balls and have a deep conversation with them and discover your true identity. Grow up.



Islam is an internationalist religion, and does not recognize any borders. Claiming to be both nationalist and a devouted muslim is an oxymoron, and it means either that person does not know what islam is, or does not know what nationalism is. Third option is being a liar, which is the case for most hezbollahi reformists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

*حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا  مَنْصُورُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْحَذَّاءُ  ، ثنا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي دَاوُدَ  ، ثنا  أَيُّوبُ الْوَزَّانُ  ، ثنا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ  ، ثنا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ هَرَاسَةَ  ، عَنْ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  . ح وَحَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْيَقْطِينِيُّ  ، ثنا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي حَمْدَانَ الأَنْطَاكِيُّ  ، ثنا  جَعْفَرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَجَّاجِ  ، ثنا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ الْخُرَاسَانِيُّ  ، ثنا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ هَرَاسَةَ  ، ثنا  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  ، عَنْ  مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ قُرَّةَ  ، عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، عَنِ  ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "" وَذُكِرَتْ عِنْدَهُ فَارِسُ ، فَقَالَ : " فَارِسُ عَصَبَتُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ " . زَادَ جَعْفَرٌ : قِيلَ لِسَعِيدٍ : مَا يَعْنِي : عَصَبَتُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ ؟ قَالَ : هُمْ وَلَدُ إِسْحَاقَ ، عَمُّ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ""" . *

Kanz Ul Amal, Hadith 34138

Prophet Muhammad [pbuh]: We and Iranian are cousins(They are from my Ahlulbayt).A man ask what does it mean? Prophet answered: They are children of Ishagh [pbuh] and we Quraish are children of Ismaeil [pbuh]. (Ishagh [pbuh] and Ismaeil [pbuh] were sons of Prophet Ibrahim and Prophet Muhammad is grandson of Prophet Ibrahim and Prophet Ismaeil [pbuh] )

---


While we were sitting with the Prophet Surat Al-Jumu'a was revealed to him, and when the Verse, "And He (Allah) has sent him (Muhammad) also to other (Muslims)..."(62.3) was recited by the Prophet, I said, "Who are they, O Allah's Apostle?" The Prophet did not reply till I repeated my question thrice. At that time, Salman Al-Farisi was with us. So Allah's Apostle put his hand on Salman, saying, "If Faith were at (the place of) Ath-Thuraiya (pleiades, the highest star), even then (some men or man from these people (i.e. Salman's folk) would attain it."

Bukhari, Hadith:6420
_
Allah's Messenger (peace be upon him) recited this verse, "If you turn back He will substitute other people for you and they will not be like you. The people asked, "Messenger of Allah (peace be upon him), who are these people whom Allah has mentioned will be substituted for us if we turn back and will not be like us?" He struck Salman al-Farisi on the thigh and said, *"This man and his people. If the religion were in the Pleiades men from among the Persians would attain it."*

Bukhari Hadith:5283, _Tirmidhi, Hadith:6244
_
I am from Ram-Hurmuz (i.e. a Persian town).

///////////////////////////////////////////////_

_
Imam Hossain [pbuh] prefered a Persian woman over an Arab and had a Persian Muslim wife. Imams after Imam Hossain [pbuh] are half Persian and half Arab.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> _Imam Hossain [pbuh] prefered a Persian woman over an Arab and had a Persian Muslim wife. Imams after Imam Hossain [pbuh] are half Persian and half Arab._



That's BS. Don't lie about Imam Hussain. All the Shahrbanu story is a lie. Anyway, with this logic, other imams have preferred arabs over Iranians. So, 11-1 for arabs  although Imam Hussain also had many wives.


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> That's BS. Don't lie about Imam Hussein. All the Shahrbanu story is a lie. Anyway, with this logic, other imams have preferred arabs over Iranians. So, 11-1 for arabs  although Imam Hussein also had many wives.




Imams except Imam Reza [pbuh] who lived in Iran by Abbasid command have lived among Arabs in Madina, Kazamain, and Imam Hussain [pbuh] martyred in Karbala. They had no Intercourse with Iranians. Except Muhammad Bagher [pbuh], Imam Sadegh [pbuh] and Imam Reza [pbuh] who lived in Iran under control of Abbasids. Most of Imam Bagher and Imam Sadegh [pbuh] stuents were Iranian and Shia but they some many Sunni students too. Anyway they always were under control of Umayyads and Abbasids and become martyred. They could not come to Iran.

Every Shia and Sunni know Imam Hussain had an Iranian wife, I dont know what about u creature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

MOHSENAM said:


> _Imam Hossain [pbuh] prefered a Persian woman over an Arab and had a Persian Muslim wife. Imams after Imam Hossain [pbuh] are half Persian and half Arab._


Western academic historians have cast doubt on the legend. A thorough treatment of the matter can be found in the _Encyclopædia Iranica_:

"Neither do any of the scholars of ancient history that have chronicled, at times with great attention to detail, the invasion of Persia by Muslim troops and the fate of the last Sasanian sovereign and her family, establish any relationship between the wife of ImamHusayn and one of the daughters of Yazdgerd III.[13]
Earlier sources such as Ibn Sad and Ebn Qotayba describe Husayn's wife as a slave, originally from Sindh, and make no reference to her being a princess.

The only people who are related to Sassanids and Parthians are the todays paduspanids (paduspanian) and the Bagrationi nobles of Georgia, house of hasan-jalalyan of Armenia and possibly some other noble families from Armenia which Soviet Union tried to wipe out/exterminate

Paduspanids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Bagrationi dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
House of Hasan-Jalalyan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Imams except Imam Reza [pbuh] who lived in Iran by Abbasid command have lived among Arabs in Madina, Kazamain, and Imam Hussain [pbuh] martyred in Karbala. They had no Intercourse with Iranians. Except Muhammad Bagher [pbuh], Imam Sadegh [pbuh] and Imam Reza [pbuh] who lived in Iran under control of Abbasids. Most of Imam Bagher and Imam Sadegh [pbuh] stuents were Iranian and Shia but they some many Sunni students too. Anyway they always were under control of Umayyads and Abbasids and become martyred. They could not come to Iran.


So, what? even if true, this does not make Imams non-arabs. Don't be a biggot. Imams were Arabs from Banu Hashim which is part of Quraish tribe. Don't try to change their identity or fake stuff about them to show them something they are not. At least have some respect for them and don't talk BS about them if you are a shia.


> Every Shia and Sunni know Imam Hussain had an Iranian wife, I dont know what about u creature.


BS, Only in some books, it is said that Imam Hussain had a kaniz from sind, which has nothing to do with Iran. Only some farsi mullahs have tried to fake her as the imaginary daughter of Sasanids. I seriously cannot comprehend how a person can claim to follow them and at the same time, and tells lies and BS about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

rmi5 said:


> So, what? even if true, this does not make Imams non-arabs. Don't be a biggot. Imams were Arabs from Banu Hashim which is part of Quraish tribe. Don't try to change their identity or fake stuff about them to show them something they are not. At least have some respect for them and don't talk BS about them if you are a shia.
> 
> BS, Only in some books, it is said that Imam Hussain had a kaniz from sind, which has nothing to do with Iran. Only some farsi mullahs have tried to fake her as the imaginary daughter of Sasanids. I seriously cannot comprehend how a person can claim to follow them and at the same time, and tells lies and BS about them.




Every Shia and Sunni know Imam Hussain [pbuh] had an Iranian wife who became Muslim and were very religious and hated her father...


----------



## Full Moon

MOHSENAM said:


> Every Shia and Sunni know Imam Hussain [pbuh] had an Iranian wife who became Muslim and were very religious and hated her father...


 
When I said that many Iranains (Persians in particular) hate Islam in that movie thread, you replied: "it is just %1". @Serpentine scliensed me with a permenant thread ban afterwards. I think the discussion you just had above delivered my point to you clearly.

Now feel free to curse me .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> When I said that many Iranains (Persians in particular) hate Islam in that movie thread, you replied: "it is just %1". @Serpentine scliensed me with a permenant thread ban afterwards. I think the discussion you just had above delivered my point to you clearly.
> 
> Now feel free to curse me and say _La'nat bar_...................(fill in the blank).


What are you doing on iranian forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What are you doing on iranian forum


 
Nothing my friend Salman. I am just exercising my right as a human being. Next time I will ask for some permission that you may kinldy give me. Deal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> Nothing my friend Salman. I am just excising my right as a human being. Next time I will ask for some permission that you may kinldy give me. Deal?


You hate iranians then don't post in their thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You hate iranians then don't post in their thread


 
Come on! I don't hate Iranians. I only hate Persian Iranians and have always been honest about it. They are only about % 50 - % 60 of the population. You will ask me why? I will answer you that this is how I was brought up, and when I met them in person (U.S and Canada) I learned that I wasn't really spoon fed with stereotype and prejudice (though there was some).

Persians also write in our section and Arab realted threads so that is mutual thing between us.


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> Come on! I don't hate Iranians. I only hate Persian Iranians and have always been honest about it. They are only about % 50 - % 60 of the population. You will ask me why? I will answer you that this is how I was brought up, and when I met them in person (U.S and Canada) I learned that I wasn't really spoon fed with stereotype and prejudice (though there was some).
> 
> Persians also write in our section and Arab realted threads so that is mutual thing between us.


Okay

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

What happened? I'm gone for couple of days, I come back and see that the Syrian thread is missing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

hi, watz up guys?
----------------------------------------------------
its old but i want to share it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> What happened? I'm gone for couple of days, I come back and see that the Syrian thread is missing?


ask @Horus and @WebMaster abt it , new PDF policies i guess . lol

@Serpentine : thread clean up brother



Ostad said:


> hi, watz up guys?


hanooz internetet dorost nashode ?wtf ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What are you doing on iranian forum


WTF are YOU doing on an Iranian sub forum?



haman10 said:


> ask @Horus and @WebMaster abt it , new PDF policies i guess . lol
> 
> @Serpentine : thread clean up brother
> 
> 
> hanooz internetet dorost nashode ?wtf ?


I love how you ignored my post and Shapur's query on your dual nature.

So which one are you at the end of the day? An arab lover who's ready to throw insults at his living countrymen over dead Arabs from the 6th century, or an Iranian nationalist who wants to see Iran progress and finally enter the 21st century? You can't be both, doesn't matter how hard you try.

Apologize to Shapur.

Edit: I just saw that you actually responded. Let's see what you said and if you apologized to Shapur for your arab behavior.

edit 2: k, just read your response. As usual, you just made excuses for your arabness. You also didn't apologize to Shapur. About Rmi, well, if this is what has become of Iran, than it's better for Azerbaijan to seperate and join the Republic of Azerbaijan. They are more Iranian than the theocratic arabesque nation of Iran. They take pride in their traditions while you guys are more arab than arabs themselves. Iran isn't just a geographical location, it's also an identity. They have kept more of their Iranian identity than you have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> WTF are YOU doing on an Iranian sub forum?


he is iranian , thats what he is doing here . 



Abii said:


> I love how you ignored my post


i always ignore u azizam 

but u ignored my post too : look at our friends in this forum , mine are all nationalists while yours are separatists .

hows that for nationalism ?

please change your avatar dude , your behavior is an insult to our legacy 



Abii said:


> So which one are you at the end of the day?


midooni ke man adam maghroori nistam , ama baram kheyli jalebe ke khodet ru dar hadi mibini ke vase man trip mantegh var midary .
u know that bush was the president of USA dont ya ?  when he said whether u r with us or with terrorists , although everyone laughed at him , but still he had a lot of power during the day . he had advisers , analysts and other shyte dictating his every single move 

as i said before , my stand is clear for everyone . my priorities are : 1- my religion and my country 2- my countrymen 3- myself 

its amazing how confused u r abt it 



Abii said:


> An arab lover who's ready to throw insults at his living countrymen over dead Arabs from the 6th century


again , u r insulting my set of believes . i've never insulted any iranian unless they have insulted me or my religion .

get it ? shapur insulted my prophet and i told him not to cross the lines (u call that an insult ? u r wither stupid or funny ) 



Abii said:


> Apologize to Shapur.


akharin bare ke be man migi chi kar konam ha bache .

ok darling ? kisses 



Abii said:


> You can't be both, doesn't matter how hard you try.


who says that ? U ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

@haman10

Just ignore Abii. He is a little koko.
In the span of a year he has gone from being staunch defender of Iran (even with this regime) to being an obnoxious vile troll, turning 180 degrees. I think maybe something happened to him in is personal life, so he is not really stable.
Just ignore him bro. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ask @Horus and @WebMaster abt it , new PDF policies i guess . lol
> 
> @Serpentine : thread clean up brother
> 
> 
> hanooz internetet dorost nashode ?wtf ?


chera dorost shode fagat vagt kam miyaram in roza. saram khalvat beshe bishtar miyam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Syrian Lion said:


> What happened? I'm gone for couple of days, I come back and see that the Syrian thread is missing?



They are cleaning the thread. It will be back.

Reaffirming ban on graphic content. | Page 5

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Abii 

Any chance you can find "Thomas Porter - Xerxes of Pittsburgh" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> They are cleaning the thread. It will be back.
> 
> Reaffirming ban on graphic content. | Page 5
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @Abii
> 
> Any chance you can find "Thomas Porter - Xerxes of Pittsburgh" ?


Hey dude. 

Sorry, I didn't find anything. Did you hear it in a game? 

Seems like only iTunes has his stuff and not even that specific one. 

But to compensate, I will leave you with this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Hey dude.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't find anything. Did you hear it in a game?
> 
> Seems like only iTunes has his stuff and not even that specific one.
> 
> But to compensate, I will leave you with this:



Man, i heard the song from this clip





Used Shazam to identify... but couldn't find anything in the web. 

Mate, that song is good. 

I feel like you like more elegant and neat music. Where as i like more chaotic and strong stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Man, i heard the song from this clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Shazam to identify... but couldn't find anything in the web.
> 
> Mate, that song is good.
> 
> I feel like you like more elegant and neat music. Where as i like more chaotic and strong stuff.


Yeah this Thomas Porter guy is either very protective of his stuff or he's not very famous. Nothing anywhere. 

And yeah I was gonna say you probably won't be into it much b/c you like more bass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MrShabi2010

haman10 said:


> @MrShabi2010
> 
> long time , no see brother .
> 
> where the F R U ?  people miss u here


Haha thanks for missing me i have been busy these days, How are you? Whats going on these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@Militant Atheist 

Dude, get your *** back here. This is the *** hole of the internet. No point letting these wahabis and hezbollahis get to you. We're here for the banter and trash talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@Sinan you'll love this. Fast forward to *1:17:45*, put it on HD and have your headphones on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> @haman10
> 
> Just ignore Abii. He is a little koko.
> In the span of a year he has gone from being staunch defender of Iran (even with this regime) to being an obnoxious vile troll, turning 180 degrees. I think maybe something happened to him in is personal life, so he is not really stable.
> Just ignore him bro. lol



Some Arab took his girlfriend from him, lol.


----------



## haman10

MrShabi2010 said:


> Haha thanks for missing me i have been busy these days, How are you? Whats going on these days.


Tnx brother 

everythings fine . how are things with u ? everythings alright ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Hazzy997 said:


> Some Arab took his girlfriend from him, lol.


or maybe he saw someone beheading a child in the name of religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

@New, what's new with you these days? Still in Shiraz?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii




----------



## New

Abii said:


> @New, what's new with you these days? Still in Shiraz?


New what's new, 
 Hehe, that was nice.
No, unfortunately, I have left that city of love for some 2-3 weeks now, and I am back to the shitty city of Tehran. 
Bad news, I have missed my summer experience in Shiraz so much.
Good news, my first cargo of vacuum packed raisin would be ready for shipment into UAE this Tuesday. 
So my current situation right now is:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> So my current situation right now is


bishtar mesle ine :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> bishtar mesle ine :


Haha, you got me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> New what's new,
> Hehe, that was nice.
> No, unfortunately, I have left that city of love for some 2-3 weeks now, and I am back to the shitty city of Tehran.
> Bad news, I have missed my summer experience in Shiraz so much.
> Good news, my first cargo of vacuum packed raisin would be ready for shipment into UAE this Tuesday.
> So my current situation right now is:


Oh so that's why you were down there lol 
I was wondering what you were doing in Shiraz. 

My grandparents have a vineyard there. We used to spend days picking up grape in different seasons. My dad always made tons of home made wine and we also picked a lot of ghoore and had them pressed. We literally had fresh abghoore all year. My dad's wine wasn't bad either lol.

I miss those days. Hopefully when the akhoonds **** off we can start a winery or something. That would be cool.

In other news, I just bought a DSLR. Gonna be taking loads of pictures this winter. Could become a hobby too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> when the akhoonds **** off


not in your life time kiddo , not in your life time 

if it makes u more happy , drown yourself in vodka

get lost in your illusions brother


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> not in your life time kiddo , not in your life time
> 
> if it makes u more happy , drown yourself in vodka
> 
> get lost in your illusions


I don't drink that shit. 

And what makes your akhoonds any different than the rest? Name one dictatorship that's survived without getting toppled or getting reformed? North Korea is literally the only one that comes to mind, but only b/c they're the most extreme of extremes and one of a kind. There have been thousands of other dictatorships and they've all collapsed. Yours will too, whether through invasion, civil unrest or evolution of the regime itself. One way or another, change will come. 

You want change too. Your whole persona here is a facade, a mirage. Constantly trying to save face like a bozo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> My grandparents have a vineyard there. We used to spend days picking up grape in different seasons. My dad always made tons of home made wine and we also picked a lot of ghoore and had them pressed. We literally had fresh abghoore all year. My dad's wine wasn't bad either lol.


I have never tried wine, but I don't think I am gonna leave the experience for the jannate naeem either.
I'll go back there in 2-3 weeks for the harvesting season, and I must say although it was really hot in Shiraz, but it was a very nice experiment for me either.



Abii said:


> I just bought a DSLR. Gonna be taking loads of pictures this winter. Could become a hobby too.


Frankly, needed to google it, to find out what a DSLR is. Ya taking photos can be a hobby. But I am not interested as I know I don't have the talent.
BTW, do not forget to post some of your taken pictures here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Ostad said:


> or maybe he saw someone beheading a child in the name of religion.



Which child?



Ostad said:


> or maybe he saw someone beheading a child in the name of religion.



@JUBA 

They're scared of the beheadings of Shabiha, regime force, iranian soldiers, lol. Why can't you guys take it easier on them? Haram, they'll promise never again to interfere in Arab affairs.


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> In other news, I just bought a DSLR. Gonna be taking loads of pictures this winter. Could become a hobby too.


Yeah, DSLR cameras are really good, and it is really fun to take photos with them. I bought mine from Canon. I hope you have not bought it from Nikon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> They're scared of the beheadings of Shabiha, regime force, iranian soldiers, lol. Why can't you guys take it easier on them? Haram, they'll promise never again to interfere in Arab affairs.


firstly , don't mention trolls here 

secondly , no one's scared of shyte . our history shows that crystal clear 

iranian soldiers are in the battlefield right now and frankly they neither get killed nor get beheaded , but they kill well .

interfere in arab affairs ? DAFUQ ?

yep , we do it ... thats cause we CAN do it . arabs can feel free to invade iran in order to stop that .

sometimes u go nuclear all of a sudden and the reason behind that and your sudden side change is obvious : you are still a teen .

we have a saying in farsi : be paye ham pir shin , wishing u and your saudi brothers long time brothership lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

looks like hazzy broke his alliance with Jomhuri ye Eslami!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

well well . i actually wish real life politics gave a sh!t about our conversations here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> firstly , don't mention trolls here
> 
> secondly , no one's scared of shyte . our history shows that crystal clear
> 
> iranian soldiers are in the battlefield right now and frankly they neither get killed nor get beheaded , but they kill well .
> 
> interfere in arab affairs ? DAFUQ ?
> 
> yep , we do it ... thats cause we CAN do it . arabs can feel free to invade iran in order to stop that .
> 
> sometimes u go nuclear all of a sudden and the reason behind that and your sudden side change is obvious : you are still a teen .
> 
> we have a saying in farsi : be paye ham pir shin , wishing u and your saudi brothers long time brothership lol



LOL, I want to see what he says. It's entertaining. 

You're the only Iranian I like these days because you're closer to us.


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, I want to see what he says.


he says the same version only harsher 



Hazzy997 said:


> You're the only Iranian I like these days


well Tnx for the compliment but i care for gaza and its people not for anyone else.

if i jump in every single thread defending what u say, be sure its not cause i love you in person lol

its cause of my brothers and sisters in gaza 


Hazzy997 said:


> you're closer to us.


i'm closer to my own people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> he says the same version only harsher
> 
> 
> well Tnx for the compliment but i care for gaza and its people not for anyone else.
> 
> if i jump in every single thread defending what u say, be sure its not cause i love you in person lol
> 
> its cause of my brothers and sisters in gaza
> 
> i'm closer to my own people



No, you do love me. I had dinner with you in Tehran not too long ago. You're not even Iranian, half-Arab half-Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Hazzy997 said:


> Which child?
> 
> 
> 
> @JUBA
> They're scared of the beheadings of Shabiha, regime force, iranian soldiers, lol. Why can't you guys take it easier on them? Haram, they'll promise never again to interfere in Arab affairs.


the kid was an Arab and also a human.
scared? actually yes, i am scared but the reason is not 2000 BC level of violence/culture, its their level of IQ that scares me. promoting religion with beheading . btw next time you see an Israeli missile coming to you, throw a knife and try to behead it (before it reaches you) you can scare the sh!t out of other missiles .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Ostad said:


> the kid was an Arab and also a human.
> scared? actually yes, i am scared but the reason is not 2000 BC level of violence/culture, its their level of IQ that scares me. promoting religion with beheading . btw next time you see an Israeli missile coming to you throw a knife and try to to behead it (before it reaches you) you can scare the sh!t out of other missiles .



There's no kids. Those are regime forces/Iraqi militias/Iranian forces. I don't support beheading myself, it is intimidation tactic and has nothing to do with religion. You keep saying it's about religion. Which shows you consider Islam to be an Arab created religion, yet you people still act like you follow Islam with your Shia sect. Renounce Islam, go back to your zorastrian ways if that's what you want. It's your people's choice, most of you are already athiests anyways.

As for Syria, if you keep being ignorant about Syria then you are responsible for your fate. Taking an active role in that conflict comes with responsibilities. And you haven't made the best decisions to say the least.

If you think supporting a crackdown by carpet bombing towns which have civilians that aren't pro-Assad is a good decision then know that decision comes with responsibilities.


----------



## 1000

Hazzy997 said:


> There's no kids. Those are regime forces/Iraqi militias/Iranian forces.



Also the Palestinian group of Ahmed Jibril fighting for Bashar.


----------



## Ostad

Hazzy997 said:


> There's no kids. Those are regime forces/Iraqi militias/Iranian forces. I don't support beheading myself, it is intimidation tactic and has nothing to do with religion. You keep saying it's about religion. Which shows you consider Islam to be an Arab created religion


forget the "which shows" they are targeting the males including the little kids in villages of Iraq (UN report)


> yet you people still act like you follow Islam with your Shia sect. Renounce Islam, go back to your zorastrian ways if that's what you want. It's your people's choice, most of you are already athiests anyways.


i hate Islam and i love Islam depends on who is asking. and i have suggestion for you, i know you love ISIS deep in your heart and the reason is the dream of "one day ISIS will start a war with Israel and they are going to free my homeland". so just say it and if you want to, join them



> As for Syria, if you keep being ignorant about Syria then you are responsible for your fate. Taking an active role in that conflict comes with responsibilities. And you haven't made the best decisions to say the least.


in Syria i am not sure which decision was the best, but in Iraq our decision was the best.


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> My grandparents have a vineyard there. We used to spend days picking up grape in different seasons. My dad always made tons of home made wine and we also picked a lot of ghoore and had them pressed. We literally had fresh abghoore all year. My dad's wine wasn't bad either lol.


 shiraz aka syrah is actually a popular and famous dark wine .
wikipedia:
" Legends of Syrah's origins come from one of its homonyms - Shiraz.[10] Because Shiraz, a very old city in Iran, produced the well-known Shirazi wine,[11] legends claim the Syrah grape originated in Shiraz and then was brought to Rhône. "
Syrah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 age eslam daste ma ro nabaste bood original mizadim biao bebin bad @New ham khate baste bandisho rah mindakht sader mikardim belade kofr. @New ideye khoobiyeha  ta shiraz miri roosh fekr kon .
@Abii fekr konam baghe bababozorget too ghalaat bashe.



























this is a garden in Rhone of france where they make shiraz wine.










by the way take some great photos with your DSLR and post them here.



New said:


> Good news, my first cargo of vacuum packed raisin would be ready for shipment into UAE this Tuesday.


congrats bro 




haman10 said:


> bishtar mesle ine :


delam khaast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> shiraz aka syrah is actually a popular and famous dark wine .
> wikipedia:
> " Legends of Syrah's origins come from one of its homonyms - Shiraz.[10] Because Shiraz, a very old city in Iran, produced the well-known Shirazi wine,[11] legends claim the Syrah grape originated in Shiraz and then was brought to Rhône. "
> Syrah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> age eslam daste ma ro nabaste bood original mizadim biao bebin bad @New ham khate baste bandisho rah mindakht sader mikardim belade kofr. @New ideye khoobiyeha  ta shiraz biay roosh fekr kon .
> fekr konam baghe bababozorget too ghalaat bashe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a garden in Rhone of france where they make shiraz wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way take some great photos with your DSLR and post them here.
> 
> 
> congrats bro
> 
> 
> 
> delam khaast


guys i am in, or i am going to sabotage the company. 

@Hazzy997 i replied to your post. its waiting for moderator approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Ostad 

Don't respond to my post if you're going to cry like a baby and curse me. I hate weak hearted people like you who become athiest right away because Western media demonized your people/religion.


----------



## Ostad

Hazzy997 said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Don't respond to my post if you're going to cry like a baby and curse me. I hate weak hearted people like you who become athiest right away because Western media demonized your people/religion.


possible, but you dont know me give it a try.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ostad said:


> possible, but you dont know me give it a try.



I do know you, we were in prison together.


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> guys i am in.or i am going to sabotage the company.








ok dude you are a made member now and our company is called shiraz outfit . we gonna make so much money until the end of prohibition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Hazzy997 said:


> I do know you, we were in prison together.


which one? lol



rahi2357 said:


> ok dude you are a made member now and our company is called shiraz outfit . we gonna make so much money until the end of prohibition.


 
thank you Don Rahioneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Ostad 

The one where Maryam Zakaria was raping us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Hazzy997 said:


> @Ostad
> 
> The one where Maryam Zakaria was raping us.


i dont remember, too many prisons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> delam khaast


eee ?

daram barat  :


























this is what i call food terrorism 



i wanna name my son abu-haman al-baghdadi 

@Ostad @rahi2357 @SOHEIL EAT THIS 

khodemam gorosnam shod vala . WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

man een ghaza ha ham kheyli doost daram chon madaram dast pokhtesh aliye  

khoresh khalal (kermanshahi hast een ghaza ) :






koofte :






tahchin :






dolme badenjoon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> man een ghaza ha ham kheyli doost daram chon madaram dast pokhtesh aliye
> 
> khoresh khalal (kermanshahi hast een ghaza ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koofte :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tahchin :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolme badenjoon


kesafad  nazar baw man regime daram . by the way khoreshte khalal chiye? ghiafash havas angize az chi dorost shode?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> kesafad  nazar baw man regime daram . by the way khoreshte khalal chiye? ghiafash havas angize az chi dorost shode?


Che regimi?  Calorie ye kam tar, ya charbi va injour chiz ha ra ham hazf kardi?

PS. Khoresht e khalaal, ountori ke man yek baar khordam, hamoun khoresht e Gheymeh hast, faghat charb va chili tar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> Che regimi?  Calorie ye kam tar, ya charbi va injour chiz ha ra ham hazf kardi?


na faghat calorieye kamtar. salad ziad mikhoram. ye meghdar ezafe vazn daram mikhaastam beram badansazi mahiche besazam  vali aval bayad chand kilooyi kam konam. dar kol regimaye kam calorie bara salamati kheyli monasebe .taghriban sabet shode ke piri ro ham ta hadi be takhir mindaze

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> kesafad nazar baw man regime daram .


i dont care  i hate dentists  lol




rahi2357 said:


> ghiafash havas angize az chi dorost shode?


are  vaghean charbo chillie 

goosht , khalal badoom , khalal peste (vase tazeen) , zereshk  , limoo amani 

hich rabti ham be gheyme nadare :|



rahi2357 said:


> .taghriban sabet shode ke piri ro ham ta hadi be takhir mindaze.


taghriban na , daghighan 

tooye majaleye nature ham oomade .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> na faghat calorieye kamtar. salad ziad mikhoram.



faghat havaaset be salad dressing ha baasheh. ziyaad mayonnaise estefaadeh nakoni. 


> ye meghdar ezafe vazn daram mikhaastam beram badansazi mahiche besazam  vali aval bayad chand kilooyi kam konam.


Na, majbour nisti ke avval vazn kam koni. in yek tasavvor e omoumi ye eshtebaah hast. 


> dar kol regimaye kam calorie bara salamati kheyli monasebe .taghriban sabet shode ke piri ro ham ta hadi be takhir mindaze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> i dont care i hate dentists lol





haman10 said:


> are vaghean charbo chillie
> goosht , khalal badoom , khalal peste (vase tazeen) , zereshk , limoo amani
> hich rabti ham be gheyme nadare :|


damn .more charbo chilli , more delicious 




rmi5 said:


> faghat havaaset be salad dressing ha baasheh. ziyaad mayonnaise estefaadeh nakoni.


na saladayi ke mikhoram aksaran full nakede  albate ba abghooreo roghan zeytoono ab limoo. faghat asheghe rancham. harki azoonvar biad chandtayi sefaresh midam  








rmi5 said:


> Na, majbour nisti ke avval vazn kam koni. in yek tasavvor e omoumi ye eshtebaah hast.


are migan felan ama roozi nim sa@ midavam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> na saladayi ke mikhoram aksaran full nakede  albate ba abghooreo roghan zeytoono ab limoo. faghat asheghe rancham. harki azoonvar biad chandtayi sefaresh midam


 Are, ranch kheyli khoshmazzeh hast, man ham hamisheh sandwitch ke migiram, migam ke baraaye sauce az ranch bezanan  vali vahshatnaak por calorie hast!!! Aslan saalem nist(albatteh taghriban hame ye chiz haye khoshmazzeh, saalem nistand!!! )


> are migan felan ama roozi nim sa@ midavam.


Khoubeh, mitouni az cardio machine ha, mesle rowing machine ya treadmill ham estefaadeh koni. yek meghdaar ham tamrin ba vazneh ham hatman behesh ezaafeh bekon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

aval khastam biam begam een tamashagar haye lahestan cheghadr bi farhang va bi shooran 

ama ye nega kardam didam tamashagar haye khodemoon az ouna ham badtaran 

vaghean omidvaram een raftar ha ru tooye zendegi aslishoon anjam nadan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ostad said:


> i hate Islam and i love Islam depends on who is asking. and i have suggestion for you, i know you love ISIS deep in your heart and the reason is the dream of "one day ISIS will start a war with Israel and they are going to free my homeland". so just say it and if you want to, join them



Your making assumptions, I study Islam a lot and I know who will defeat Israel. It won't be one organization. 



> in Syria i am not sure which decision was the best, but in Iraq our decision was the best.



Great, this is what we need. For Iranians to do dialogue with the Arab Sunni world regarding Syria and realize it isn't right what's happening there. Arab world also needs to recognize we need dialogue together. I am not a fan of Arab world, they do more harm to us than good. However, we need to move forward together. If Iran does that, again great. If it doesn't, then we are heading to more chaos. 

But, also if the Arab world refuses cooperation/support for Islam/Islamic aspirations then a lot of bad things(from secular perspective) will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

1000 said:


> Also the Palestinian group of Ahmed Jibril fighting for Bashar.



I never knew your view about Syrian conflict .

Which side do you support or prefer as an Iraqi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

rahi2357 said:


> shiraz aka syrah is actually a popular and famous dark wine .
> wikipedia:
> " Legends of Syrah's origins come from one of its homonyms - Shiraz.[10] Because Shiraz, a very old city in Iran, produced the well-known Shirazi wine,[11] legends claim the Syrah grape originated in Shiraz and then was brought to Rhône. "
> Syrah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> age eslam daste ma ro nabaste bood original mizadim biao bebin bad @New ham khate baste bandisho rah mindakht sader mikardim belade kofr. @New ideye khoobiyeha  ta shiraz miri roosh fekr kon .
> @Abii fekr konam baghe bababozorget too ghalaat bashe.
> 
> this is a garden in Rhone of france where they make shiraz wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way take some great photos with your DSLR and post them here.
> 
> congrats bro
> 
> delam khaast


We were one of the best wine makers....... unfortunately these traditions got destroyed by you know which group of people/mindset. 

Shah Abbas 1 (1588-1629) had brought some zoroastrians to Isfahan from Kerman and Yazd. Their activities in Isfahan suggest that only the poorest ones had been deported to the capital. Unline other non-moslim groups, they were not involved in trade, but they were mostly gardeners or cultivators, but excellent ones according to Nicola Hemmis. *Chardin eulogized them from producing the best grapes and wine in Isfahan. *Like Pietro della Valle, he was struck by their poverty but was impressed by their hard work. He wrote Iran would have been in a better state if it were ruled by Zoroastrians and Armenians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Abii said:


> Oh so that's why you were down there lol
> I was wondering what you were doing in Shiraz.
> 
> My grandparents have a vineyard there. We used to spend days picking up grape in different seasons. My dad always made tons of home made wine and we also picked a lot of ghoore and had them pressed. We literally had fresh abghoore all year. My dad's wine wasn't bad either lol.
> 
> I miss those days. Hopefully when the akhoonds **** off we can start a winery or something. That would be cool.
> 
> In other news, I just bought a DSLR. Gonna be taking loads of pictures this winter. Could become a hobby too.


Dont forget to call me, I will invest in future Iranian winery. We have one of the best grapes and wine making is part of Iranian tradition which should be revived in the future. It's mentioned in our poetry and if I'm not wrong even used for some ceremonies in Zoroastrian faith.

Now this is what Khayyam wrote (a message to mullahs):

You worship, we are busier than you;
For all our drunkeness, we're sober still.
You suck the blood of men, and we of grapes;
So which of us is bloodier, would you judge?

And this is what Ferdowsi’s predecessor, Tajik poet Daqiqi (935 or 942 - 980 CE) wrote:

Of all that's good or evil in the world,
Four things suffice to meet Daqiqi's needs.
Ruby-coloured lips, the harp's lament,
Blood-red wine and Zoroaster's creed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

S00R3NA said:


> I never knew your view about Syrian conflict .
> 
> Which side do you support or prefer as an Iraqi ?



I prefer Syrians quit fighting each other and focus on the ISIS threat instead of fighting the proxy war of others, they've only destroyed their own state for no reason.
3 sides mainly of which SAA and ISIS are the leading ones, ISIS is worse which leaves SAA only.


----------



## Abii

New said:


> I have never tried wine, but I don't think I am gonna leave the experience for the jannate naeem either.
> I'll go back there in 2-3 weeks for the harvesting season, and I must say although it was really hot in Shiraz, but it was a very nice experiment for me either.
> 
> 
> Frankly, needed to google it, to find out what a DSLR is. Ya taking photos can be a hobby. But I am not interested as I know I don't have the talent.
> BTW, do not forget to post some of your taken pictures here.



I don't know much about photography either, but that's how hobbies begin. To me it's not about the pictures themselves, but the act of documenting your experiences and surroundings. Who knows how much longer I'll be living in the city I am now. It would be cool to document the people, the climate, good and the bad. Plus, women like it when you have something artsy to talk about lol. I can't paint or play musical instruments, but I can say I'm interested in photography haha

Re. wine, I'm not a huge fan. I'm a beer guy (most North Americans drink beer). There was one wine that I absolutely loved. We ordered it at a popular Afghan restaurant in Vancouver (of all places lol). I'll try to remember the name.



rmi5 said:


> Yeah, DSLR cameras are really good, and it is really fun to take photos with them. I bought mine from Canon. I hope you have not bought it from Nikon


LMAO What's wrong with Nikon and how did you know?

My dad has a Sony alpha a600 smtg and wanted me to get a Sony so he could give me his lenses, but I got a really nice deal and went for it. I got a D5100 (350 dollars which is a great deal here). They go for 500-600 normally. It's getting old, but I'm a noob so I don't really care.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

1000 said:


> I prefer Syrians quit fighting each other and focus on the ISIS threat instead of fighting the proxy war of others, they've only destroyed their own state for no reason.
> 3 sides mainly of which SAA and ISIS are the leading ones, ISIS is worse which leaves SAA only.



Fair enough .


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> shiraz aka syrah is actually a popular and famous dark wine .
> wikipedia:
> " Legends of Syrah's origins come from one of its homonyms - Shiraz.[10] Because Shiraz, a very old city in Iran, produced the well-known Shirazi wine,[11] legends claim the Syrah grape originated in Shiraz and then was brought to Rhône. "
> Syrah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> age eslam daste ma ro nabaste bood original mizadim biao bebin bad @New ham khate baste bandisho rah mindakht sader mikardim belade kofr. @New ideye khoobiyeha  ta shiraz miri roosh fekr kon .
> @Abii fekr konam baghe bababozorget too ghalaat bashe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a garden in Rhone of france where they make shiraz wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way take some great photos with your DSLR and post them here.
> 
> 
> congrats bro
> 
> 
> 
> delam khaast


haha I remember going to Ghalat A LOT when I was a kid, but I don't think it was in Ghalat. I will ask my dad the next time I talk to him.

Ghalat was one of my favorite places growing up (along with kohmare sorkhi << I probably raped the pronunciation).



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Dont forget to call me, I will invest in future Iranian winery. We have one of the best grapes and wine making is part of Iranian tradition which should be revived in the future. It's mentioned in our poetry and if I'm not wrong even used for some ceremonies in Zoroastrian faith.
> 
> Now this is what Khayyam wrote (a message to mullahs):
> 
> You worship, we are busier than you;
> For all our drunkeness, we're sober still.
> You suck the blood of men, and we of grapes;
> So which of us is bloodier, would you judge?
> 
> And this is what Ferdowsi’s predecessor, Tajik poet Daqiqi (935 or 942 - 980 CE) wrote:
> 
> Of all that's good or evil in the world,
> Four things suffice to meet Daqiqi's needs.
> Ruby-coloured lips, the harp's lament,
> Blood-red wine and Zoroaster's creed.


It will come back 100%.

Most people in Iran outside the hezbollahi circles drink anyway, and in Shiraz, for those that have access to grapes from friends and family, making wine at home is quite common.

Shiraz officially has a Mediterranean climate classification. There are tons of vineyards around the city and they have been kept alive all this time. It's only natural that the tradition will come back to one of its original homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I don't know much about photography either, but that's how hobbies begin. To me it's not about the pictures themselves, but the act of documenting your experiences and surroundings. Who knows how much longer I'll be living in the city I am now. It would be cool to document the people, the climate, good and the bad. Plus, women like it when you have something artsy to talk about lol. I can't paint or play musical instruments, but I can say I'm interested in photography haha


I agree, specially with the last part 


> Re. wine, I'm not a huge fan. I'm a beer guy (most North Americans drink beer). There was one wine that I absolutely loved. We ordered it at a popular Afghan restaurant in Vancouver (of all places lol). I'll try to remember the name.


I am not a fan of wine either, but I sometimes try white wine(I prefer chardonnay) in gatherings with family and relatives and close friends. Other than that, beer is the best option for me, although I don't drink too much beer either.


> LMAO What's wrong with Nikon and how did you know?
> 
> My dad has a Sony alpha a600 smtg and wanted me to get a Sony so he could give me his lenses, but I got a really nice deal and went for it. I got a D5100 (350 dollars which is a great deal here). They go for 500-600 normally. It's getting old, but I'm a noob so I don't really care.


 Actually one of my closest friends is a professional photographer, and he has been the source of inspiration for me  He was always attracting chicks with this stuff, hence I learnt from him. Most chicks are really crazy about photography. 
About Nikon and Canon, their fans have always a piss contest with each other, like Perspolis-Esteghlal fans. I am a Canon fan, and can mention numerous reasons why Nikon sucks  but to be honest, my opinion would be heavily biased 
About Sony, come on bro. If you are going to pay some considerable amount of money for a camera, Sony does not worth it at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hazzy997 said:


> Great, this is what we need. For Iranians to do dialogue with the Arab Sunni world regarding Syria and realize it isn't right what's happening there. Arab world also needs to recognize we need dialogue together. I am not a fan of Arab world, they do more harm to us than good. However, we need to move forward together. If Iran does that, again great. If it doesn't, then we are heading to more chaos.


well about syria , about 80% of iranians are actually not satisfied with iranian stance their .

that includes me too . iran did a bad job regarding syria and we know it 

we should have had soldiers on the ground , UCAVs and bombers in the sky !!!

we should have annihilated the so called "islamic" groups of terror .


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I agree, specially with the last part
> 
> I am not a fan of wine either, but I sometimes try white wine(I prefer chardonnay) in gatherings with family and relatives and close friends. Other than that, beer is the best option for me, although I don't drink too much beer either.
> 
> Actually one of my closest friends is a professional photographer, and he has been the source of inspiration for me  He was always attracting chicks with this stuff, hence I learnt from him. Most chicks are really crazy about photography.
> About Nikon and Canon, their fans have always a piss contest with each other, like Perspolis-Esteghlal fans. I am a Canon fan, and can mention numerous reasons why Nikon sucks  but to be honest, my opinion would be heavily biased
> About Sony, come on bro. If you are going to pay some considerable amount of money for a camera, Sony does not worth it at all


One thing that really attracted me to Nikon was the menu layout. I know the basics, or I used to (I remember watching a 2 hour video on photography basics a long time ago and playing with my dad's dslr for a bit), but I'm still a massive noob. Nikon's menu is a lot more noob friendly. It has graphics and dumbs down the language whereas Canon's menus are more proper.

I've compared pictures and it seems, to me at least, that Nikons have a more "edited" result while Canons produce a more realistic image. It might just be me though.

And Sony cameras never really peaked my interest. I wanted something that has a big following so I could learn faster. Sony cameras don't seem to be as popular, but they're more expensive no?

And this is what I mean by a big following. This guy goes through all the features of the camera in detail, something that I wouldn't be able to find online with a Sony. 






I don't have my camera yet btw. Ordered it online. Should have it next week. Really excited to use it this winter. It'll give me a reason to leave the house when it's -30 lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> age eslam daste ma ro nabaste bood original mizadim biao bebin bad @New ham khate baste bandisho rah mindakht sader mikardim belade kofr. @New ideye khoobiyeha ta shiraz miri roosh fekr kon .


dadsh fekr nemikhad, dar kare kheir hajate hich estekhare nist.
shiraz boodam ye bar raftam ye jaee poshte aramgahe saadi albate ba mashin va na poshte posht, ye jadde bood miraft khareje shahr bad az chand daghighe hamye atrafet mishod takestan, agha be jaye inke moshhak besazim va khune haye belade estekbar ro rooye sareshoon kharab konim behtar nist ba saderate sharab shiraz oonaro khune kharab konim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> Mate, *Khamenei = Hümeyni* , right ?


no that humeyni was predecessor of khamenei

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> women like it when you have something artsy to talk about lol. I can't paint or play musical instruments, but I can say I'm interested in photography haha


Oh, that's kinda tricky, so you want it (photography) to be your special move.
Dude I have no experience in the so called the art of seduction but I have a friend who has a friend that says, women are just interested in your ears.
So all you need to do is to shut the mouth up and let her fall in love with your ears.
Hope, this will work for you better than that SDLRYUQ (the camera I mean)


----------



## haman10

*المیادین: ایران درخواست آمریکا برای همکاری در مبارزه با داعش را نپذیرفت*
*خبرگزاری تسنیم: شبکه خبری المیادین به نقل از یک منبع رسمی و مسئول در ایران اعلام کرد، تمامی رهبران سیاسی عراق معتقدند که ایران تنها طرفی است که این کشور را در مقابل با تروریسم کمک می‌کند.*

شبکه خبری المیادین به نقل از منابع آگاه ایران اعلام کرد، تمامی رهبران سیاسی عراق معتقدند که ایران تنها طرفی است که این کشور را در مقابل با تروریسم کمک می‌کند.

به گفته این منبع که المیادین به هویت دقیق آن اشاره ای نکرد، واشنگتن تلاش های فراوانی به کار گرفت تا تهران را مجاب و قانع کند که به همراهی آمریکا با داعش بجنگد.

این منبع افزود: واشنگتن تماس‌هایی با تعدادی از سفرا و مسئولان ایرانی برقرار کرد و همکاری ایران را برای مبارزه با داعش خواستار شد.

به گفته این منبع، مخالفت ایران با درخواست واشنگتن باعث شد تا این کشور اعلام کند که شرایط برای دعوت از ایران برای پیوستن به ائتلاف مبارزه با داعش مناسب نیست.

المیادین به نقل از این منبع افزود: از آغاز بحران حمله داعش به عراق، واشنگتن تلاش داشت تا با راههای مختلف با تهران تماس برقرار کند.

این منبع گفت: تمام رهبران سیاسی عراق، تاکید دارند که ایران تنها طرفی است که آنها را در مبارزه با تروریسم یاری می‌کند.

این منبع در ادامه گفت: کمک‌ها و مشورت‌های ایران باعث شد تا واقعیت سیاسی عراق نسبت به آغاز بحران تغییر پیدا کند.

این شبکه عرب زبان در ادامه این خبر به نقل از این منبع افزود: بی اعتمادی ایران به ادعاهای واشنگتن، سابقه ای قدیمی دارد چرا که این کشور با معیارهای دوگانه در مبارزه با تروریسم عمل می‌کند.

به گفته این منبع، نمی‌توان از سیل کمک‌های نظامی واشنگتن و همپیمانانش به تروریسم و تندروی در سوریه چشم پوشی کرد.

بر اساس این گزارش، ایران هرگز نخواهد پذیرفت که به اقدامات نمایشی که ادعای مبارزه با تروریسم را دارد، بپیوندد. تهران اعتقاد دارد که تروریسم بسیار خطرناک بوده و امنیت منطقه و جهان را تهدید می‌کند.ایران جدیت خود را در مبارزه با تروریسم نشان داده و استفاده از هرگونه خشونت برای رسیدن به اهداف مشخصی را رد می‌کند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

New said:


> dadsh fekr nemikhad, dar kare kheir hajate hich estekhare nist.
> shiraz boodam ye bar raftam ye jaee poshte aramgahe saadi albate ba mashin va na poshte posht, ye jadde bood miraft khareje shahr bad az chand daghighe hamye atrafet mishod takestan, agha be jaye inke moshhak besazim va khune haye belade estekbar ro rooye sareshoon kharab konim behtar nist ba saderate sharab shiraz oonaro khune kharab konim


@rahi2357 , @New
guys lets make Iranian version of Breaking Bad (Wine instead of Methamphetamine). .​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> guys lets make Iranian version of Breaking Bad( Wine instead of Methamphetamine).



That would be called Breaking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

New said:


> That would be called Breaking good.


imagine exporting to SA, that would be breaking ( God:" you guys are awesome").

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> *المیادین: ایران درخواست آمریکا برای همکاری در مبارزه با داعش را نپذیرفت*
> *خبرگزاری تسنیم: شبکه خبری المیادین به نقل از یک منبع رسمی و مسئول در ایران اعلام کرد، تمامی رهبران سیاسی عراق معتقدند که ایران تنها طرفی است که این کشور را در مقابل با تروریسم کمک می‌کند.*
> 
> شبکه خبری المیادین به نقل از منابع آگاه ایران اعلام کرد، تمامی رهبران سیاسی عراق معتقدند که ایران تنها طرفی است که این کشور را در مقابل با تروریسم کمک می‌کند.
> 
> به گفته این منبع که المیادین به هویت دقیق آن اشاره ای نکرد، واشنگتن تلاش های فراوانی به کار گرفت تا تهران را مجاب و قانع کند که به همراهی آمریکا با داعش بجنگد.
> 
> این منبع افزود: واشنگتن تماس‌هایی با تعدادی از سفرا و مسئولان ایرانی برقرار کرد و همکاری ایران را برای مبارزه با داعش خواستار شد.
> 
> به گفته این منبع، مخالفت ایران با درخواست واشنگتن باعث شد تا این کشور اعلام کند که شرایط برای دعوت از ایران برای پیوستن به ائتلاف مبارزه با داعش مناسب نیست.
> 
> المیادین به نقل از این منبع افزود: از آغاز بحران حمله داعش به عراق، واشنگتن تلاش داشت تا با راههای مختلف با تهران تماس برقرار کند.
> 
> این منبع گفت: تمام رهبران سیاسی عراق، تاکید دارند که ایران تنها طرفی است که آنها را در مبارزه با تروریسم یاری می‌کند.
> 
> این منبع در ادامه گفت: کمک‌ها و مشورت‌های ایران باعث شد تا واقعیت سیاسی عراق نسبت به آغاز بحران تغییر پیدا کند.
> 
> این شبکه عرب زبان در ادامه این خبر به نقل از این منبع افزود: بی اعتمادی ایران به ادعاهای واشنگتن، سابقه ای قدیمی دارد چرا که این کشور با معیارهای دوگانه در مبارزه با تروریسم عمل می‌کند.
> 
> به گفته این منبع، نمی‌توان از سیل کمک‌های نظامی واشنگتن و همپیمانانش به تروریسم و تندروی در سوریه چشم پوشی کرد.
> 
> بر اساس این گزارش، ایران هرگز نخواهد پذیرفت که به اقدامات نمایشی که ادعای مبارزه با تروریسم را دارد، بپیوندد. تهران اعتقاد دارد که تروریسم بسیار خطرناک بوده و امنیت منطقه و جهان را تهدید می‌کند.ایران جدیت خود را در مبارزه با تروریسم نشان داده و استفاده از هرگونه خشونت برای رسیدن به اهداف مشخصی را رد می‌کند.


lmao at this whole article. It's so comical that it's not even a propaganda piece. You can't make this stuff up. 

@Ostad did you even read the article before thanking him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> dadsh fekr nemikhad, dar kare kheir hajate hich estekhare nist.
> shiraz boodam ye bar raftam ye jaee poshte aramgahe saadi albate ba mashin va na poshte posht, ye jadde bood miraft khareje shahr bad az chand daghighe hamye atrafet mishod takestan, agha be jaye inke moshhak besazim va khune haye belade estekbar ro rooye sareshoon kharab konim behtar nist ba saderate sharab shiraz oonaro khune kharab konim




I read somewhere in Karim Khan Zand era Iran exported wine to other countries , even Europe .

Have you heard that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I've compared pictures and it seems, to me at least, that Nikons have a more "edited" result while Canons produce a more realistic image. It might just be me though.


Yup, I agree with you.


> And Sony cameras never really peaked my interest. I wanted something that has a big following so I could learn faster. Sony cameras don't seem to be as popular, but they're more expensive no?


It depends. Sony cameras has a big range of prices, and we cannot say that they are expensive, but they are not cheap either. 


> And this is what I mean by a big following. This guy goes through all the features of the camera in detail, something that I wouldn't be able to find online with a Sony.


Interesting video.


> I don't have my camera yet btw. Ordered it online. Should have it next week. Really excited to use it this winter. It'll give me a reason to leave the house when it's -30 lmao.


 I have not tried photography in -30 degrees yet  I hope it will be a fun experience for you. 
BTW, most cameras have operational temperature in the range of 0 to 40 degrees. Some pro DSLRs have lower temperature operation as well. But, make sure to check about it. Mostly the problem in below zero temperature is that batteries are getting screwed!!! But, I am not sure about what would happen to lens in -30 degree. Just be careful about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> did you even read the article before thanking him?


azizam be baghiye chi kar dari , har ki yek seri bavar haye khas khodesho dare .

man fekr mikonam to ahmaghi , to fekr mikoni man "hezbollahi goon" hastam 

hala hatman bayad dava bokonim ba ham ? 

in today's politics u cannot be sure of anything , get out of your MKO bubble and see the world from your compatriot's view .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> We were one of the best wine makers....... unfortunately these traditions got destroyed by you know which group of people/mindset.
> Shah Abbas 1 (1588-1629) had brought some zoroastrians to Isfahan from Kerman and Yazd. Their activities in Isfahan suggest that only the poorest ones had been deported to the capital. Unline other non-moslim groups, they were not involved in trade, but they were mostly gardeners or cultivators, but excellent ones according to Nicola Hemmis. Chardin eulogized them from producing the best grapes and wine in Isfahan. Like Pietro della Valle, he was struck by their poverty but was impressed by their hard work. He wrote Iran would have been in a better state if it were ruled by Zoroastrians and Armenians.


yes . another example was syrah/shiraz wine that i mentioned. with all dangers some still do the job secretly 









Abii said:


> haha I remember going to Ghalat A LOT when I was a kid, but I don't think it was in Ghalat. I will ask my dad the next time I talk to him.
> Ghalat was one of my favorite places growing up (along with kohmare sorkhi << I probably raped the pronunciation).


whatever but i guess it's in shiraz-sepidan's road. that's koohmarreh sorkhi (کوهمره سرخی ) but people call it komareh sorkhi 
here for your memories..















and ghalaat ..













New said:


> dadsh fekr nemikhad, dar kare kheir hajate hich estekhare nist.
> shiraz boodam ye bar raftam ye jaee poshte aramgahe saadi albate ba mashin va na poshte posht, ye jadde bood miraft khareje shahr bad az chand daghighe hamye atrafet mishod takestan, agha be jaye inke moshhak besazim va khune haye belade estekbar ro rooye sareshoon kharab konim behtar nist ba saderate sharab shiraz oonaro khune kharab konim


are dadash kafiye pride , labaniate palmdar , ahmadinejat va sharabe dastsaz sader konim ta har keshvari ro erade konim az naghshe mahv she 

be salamati rofagha!! cheers







S00R3NA said:


> I read somewhere in Karim Khan Zand era Iran exported wine to other countries , even Europe .
> 
> Have you heard that ?


i think so. lets ask @Shapur Zol Aktaf 



Ostad said:


> imagine exporting to SA, that would be breaking ( God:" you guys are awesome")


then i can imagine our great future

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> everything u said about him is true :
> 
> he is a separatist muslim-hating anti-regime iranian and i hate him , but i choose him over ISIS supporting - hypocrite pieces of shyte at any time
> 
> your double face behavior makes me sick
> 
> 
> lol , filthy shia ?
> 
> in the comment above u called him a muslim hater , now he is a shia ?
> 
> u retard think that because i have beef with @rmi5 and @Abii i wont smack your stupid ISIS head ?
> 
> u want to behead filthy shia muslims ? why dont u give it a try u garbage ?
> 
> @ResurgentIran @Serpentine @kollang @SOHEIL @Ostad @New @rahi2357
> 
> guys for future reference , now who u r dealing with .....
> 
> what a fvking hypocrite



Just a correction. I am not muslim-hating. 

Anyway, you need to know the mentality of these Hamas goons.

Inke shoma fekr konid ke ba hemaayat az in felestini ha, a'raab haazer mishand ke Iran ra be rahbari ye islamic world bepazirand, kaamelan eshtebaah mikonid. yaadetoun nareh ke inhaa hamisheh shoma ra be cheshm e yek shia va yek fars negaah mikonand va azatoun motenaffer hastand. banaabar in, khodetoun ra alaki allaaf nakonid ke az inhaa hemaayat konid.
Inha az ghabl ham hamin boudand, haalaa ham hamin hastand va ba'dan ham hamin mimounand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Just a correction. I am not muslim-hating.


well , age bekham kamelan oun jomle ru sahih konam bayad oun ghesmat "and i hate him " ru ham pak konam chon az hich kas motenafer nistam



rmi5 said:


> Inke shoma fekr konid ke ba hemaayat az in felestini ha,


na yeki az dalayel asli hemayat az felestin hamoon ghaziye proxy war hast

ma ounja israel ru sar garm mikonim ta hadeaghal kami az moshkelatemoon kam she

albate takid mikonam ke een yeki az dalayel hast , va dalayel digari ham vojood dare


----------



## Serpentine

Sorry guys, I went on a short trip to Isfahan and it was great. So I didn't have much time to visit here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> then i can imagine our great future




not a nice end for king Abdul.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

Serpentine said:


> Sorry guys, I went on a short trip to Isfahan and it was great. So I didn't have much time to visit here.



Was there water at 33 pol?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Dior's pants

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Esfand said:


> Was there water at 33 pol?



Nope, it's the end of summer and considering the drought that has hit the country and also the water mismanagement and over spending, I wasn't expecting to see water there either. Hope the situation changes soon, plus some major revolutionary changes in Iran's agriculture technologies and industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

never thought i'd like a german song 

dafuq is she sayin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> never thought i'd like a german song
> 
> dafuq is she sayin ?



well. what if i told you that i am fan of a rapper which i don't get one single word of his songs? 

NAZAR *Ardalan Afshar* (Persian: اردلان افشار ‎; born 20 September 1984 in Tehran), better known by his stage name *Nazar*, is an Austrian rapper Iranian descent from Vienna





================================================================================================================================================================================

the sounds-painted by numbers





sophia-oh my love

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> I read somewhere in Karim Khan Zand era Iran exported wine to other countries , even Europe .
> 
> Have you heard that ?


I don't know dude, but, Based on the worldwide popularity of Shiraz wine brand I guess it might be true.



rahi2357 said:


> whatever but i guess it's in shiraz-sepidan's road. that's koohmarreh sorkhi (کوهمره سرخی ) but people call it komareh sorkhi
> here for your memories..


Vow, amazing beauty, I have to visit it, in my next trip to Shiraz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> I don't know dude, but, Based on the worldwide popularity of Shiraz wine brand I guess it might be true. The soil in "کوهمره سرخی" is super red (hence the name) so that adds to the natural beauty. I hope it's not changed much (it seems like Iran gets drier every decade and people's lack of care for the environment doesn't help things either).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vow, amazing beauty, I have to visit it, in my next trip to Shiraz.


You should definitely visit those two places. My best memories of Iran will always be of those two places, along with the dry to the bone mountains of Shiraz.

......................


And whoever hasn't watched Edge of Tomorrow should definitely watch it. Find a decent copy though. It's a science fiction flick so it's all about the beautiful effects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Abii said:


> And whoever hasn't watched Edge of Tomorrow should definitely watch it. Find a decent copy though. It's a science fiction flick so it's all about the beautiful effects


Vow, the movie was an extraordinary piece of art. How come these guys are so much creative, in the stuff, dude, no ...ing group of less than 150 IQ score, would ever come up with such a script.


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> And whoever hasn't watched Edge of Tomorrow should definitely watch it. Find a decent copy though. It's a science fiction flick so it's all about the beautiful effects


it was nice ,although i think they could expand the ending a little bit 

tom cruise is such a great actor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> it was nice ,although i think they could expand the ending a little bit
> 
> tom cruise is such a great actor


That guy ages in reverse. He's 52 years old, but still plays the alpha male characters in science fiction flicks. He looks like he's just cracked 30, but he's 52!!!

Edit: and apparently Brad Pitt is 50 and Johnny Depp is 51!! lmao I give up on life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## halupridol

how r u guys???
me back from ban,,,feel so energetic






http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhQSERUUExQWFBUWFhcZGRcYGRoXHxkXGBoaHBscHxoXHSYfFxojHBcWHy8gIycpLCwsFx4xNTAqNSYrLCkBCQoKDgwOGg8PGiwkHyQpLCwsLCwpLCwsKSwsLCwpLCwpLCwsKSwsLCwsLCksLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwpLCksLP/AABEIAOYA2wMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgMEAAECBwj/xAA/EAACAQIEAwYDBgUEAQQDAAABAhEAAwQSITEFQVEGEyIyYXGBkaFCUrHB0fAHFCNi4TNykvGCFSRjwhZDU//EABoBAAIDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDAAEEBQb/xAArEQACAgICAgIBBAEFAQAAAAAAAQIRAyESMQRBEyJRIzJhcZEkM0JS4RT/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APaAKwVutA1CGGs1rCa3UIbWu64U13UIcsa6FcvW1qENmo6kqOoQ3mramua6XnUIYprquFruoQ0xrQatvXIOlQhmatE1lRW8UjMyq6sy+YAglZ6gbfGoQsLWyYrlTVTG4o5D3Yzk6COu2/pUKbpEljHo4zKwK66z00NUO0XF7tm3msWu+PPxABR1PM/CvP8AHYq5bQWQpVczKB6ofECBtEzr6Vb4VxDEDDXAAStvUsfsr85ManSgzS4T4x2F4yeXHznp30X+1jXcQuFuJca3mWTaV8hDGIaTAaDIANCuNcSxXeE5n00GWYERO2gNDrH9e2RbYtlMHNO+4jTUb0xYyzkAaDGUE84JA0POtMFFJP8AJxPOhl8huC0k/wDJXvcfxl3Cm33DsGOQ3VXNIjUZQZncZvzrns52ktYa2EDHQ/1O8BUzzPPQfSBNehYOO7TL5coiOkV5r277MIbzPaOr6spmA06wfXeOoNZp6Vo9D4WJT44pOv5KXGcfbxV03MxYK0q2u3LQ7D0qAoaDLhbto5Vgtueg+NF/5xeZE+4rHzcv3HbzePiwyqD0ezVyK6rQFbzzpnOt1gFZFQhsGus1cqK6yCoQ5Y10rVorWwlQhmauK7yVwRUIZW1NZlri6YUnpUIdg11moLxLjgshWYplkBsxymD93qw3joDVDtl2puYNrHd2hcS4xDMTAUCOnMgkyfu1V2W1Q0MaTu0f8SbOGYoim643gwoPSefwo/isQt2wXs3AwAJm2QQSAdJHr+FeK8R4QblwzIk6aVGykrPWOAdt7GJsG6SLZQkMpO3PTqKQsZirq/zOIwjdyrPJcwCULZiAYgGT761L/D3h9vvXsMi3VYeMn7J5Qeuh1H5UOxGOCK/d5smdoUz4BOgkgTOWST7VIY5ZZKKKy5YYcbnMdOzPbPvLCpeYyVyd9sWJkBo67UWXiKYezkRpNpcoHUKBJjnsa82uYi24W6hZL2U+EEwTtoOR50U4vxQW7Fm0xOdrYNwgmTzgnmJn5UeTDNXGzLHy4NKSi6/9oN4zD27zNi7FzKSqd7aK765c0nYgdPu1HwbH5bviH9O5KEejaUHwnE+7wzd4YzQN403H0H4VV/8AVjeZURWIJA00G+8nX5VlhJ19uzpKDe0FBhv5e2QuYNbZ2BG/hZsvzAHyqPhTm6We74X8wJOhk6g9Os0V4hpbbWWbckTqffnFDeHYAZgTy3Pp+AprlTJHFewvwTtCbQNkwyrJD8wGOixtIOb6VFxXjZNliqqF8pOmdup9B+tVMRbHjyx5uo2/PnrQ/GXOX/6yBpoYI5+80uUqQ6GFWABgC7Eu7QT5QYH03q2MHbXQIsD0qa2NZrm62u1J5Gzij2esrK1NbTj0bBrttq4mtlqhRtK6rlK6qEMrK0zVsGoQyuGrbOBuYoFxnjap4fExOgC6H58qGUlFWFGLk6RfPGkDshzLBAlhAYnkpO9CrXFnt37i3bqsjrmtgLBUZoI0ktuNaF467MOTqTtI1I82mo02+FVuEjvM85pTMssQ3njQdPKDHpSubcqNHw1DkCv4j8ZtsyWEBN7KSU0IKMdDofNK6ac6WeMY3FYmzh7d1u7awHDZ7gOdSVyeFCSWABEnkd6dL2JN4XrTKLioy5TlEqYOzR6j50H4rw1lVVAKZw1ttSfCYYNpMQV16zUbf7kHiUJ1GX+SLsxxa/hz3aFER3HlYMJ+0x3jQT8KbuP4CziMLduaq1tSwKGM2kqSNjMj615pwbhr23ctpCabnzGJj4NTPbe41k2wCRliWJWRMgEDWJ61ISbjsb5XjwhlrG7QO7IxZv8AfEZckDzTPXQTFOGLxGHV71wgMlw59RlgZerdSSY9aT8FgHLKGcKsjw2xlHz1P1pqweDz3C7+UeM+3IDoJq4Td2hGTAq2COFWxbsF2Bh3LaiCQSI0OygAQAB9agxXDzicWArEISBGmy6mTyG50jejPF2LwDsNSOg5fT8ar8ITLnudFIB9WB/IGpOTbLhijBWkDcYqkgETkJ+ZiflAHwotwDBeLvDoq6CeZ6CgzYhc0TJPIa79aLX8cEQACQg/yTQR27G5KUeKCGLxyHwswHinbaNhVLF3zaSdCrqR00mJmlbiWObvCAdJgD8NaCcc4u5i3BMCSJ012/X1mrd+wYtVSGyzxhGuBAyywAHTQfnVXj/EGtEgJJEeY6fSkC5xFwdPD7Cj1++1+1buMDDBpGurSBIJJOtUloPltUVcZ2iuHe4F9FE/Wq9jjJKgnU66z6+9Q8R4cMsgR6VSw1k5RB6/jUikTMpRZ9YVqK2DXINaTCdRWVy1aqEokU12DUMxvUAx4P8Apgv6jy/8jp8pPpUBaLV24AJJA+lJfFe2l3O1uxb2MZzt/n5fGs4vde5cIdtAYCg6D6At8flQy3ah4EASPTSs8sluka8WFVci9hL7W81y83eXecnRRHIf561JeuC+9vY6E7EEH9g60O4hjRmy7CdSY15cufzrOA4gszKqwAN566c9atPVCXjqXOy1xG3bU2beYkjYTrrsepO/zq1ftpYtNrpMk9Wb36DSqHFbBS53mbUAKOc7667QJ+MVAENxlVdQSNfqSflVtpDYRk4/wTYTEhWgAmV8zD7Ta69AAR/xFC7HeXMS5dyVggCOhHznb40Vv3QHPSZPsKscCw6qHu/eJyz05n99Kq7dBcVFNnGF4BAZmgMxBIjoNB7frXGIsrZUkwSdAPzINTvj8xYJoFBJPoP3FJ/FuKs7kBjA/HmetW1+AFJrbDXD8CzMCNt6MY25ltADXOZnqBt+fKl3guNOSRqQp+gJ3PtRTiN8uFWTIUSBpy1nSI3q4RSRU8jkwTxbFutx1GgK6eogHnVi2pGGsqx/1O8Yz/cMinSOU1TxGILgFB4QuhifT8xU91C8hjlFu3lXSdth8atRQtybBfCbBztOgUGR61cADI8kaAn3j86p4C9pcHuZHwH796msYG+bTOoBQGGP2hMwY6e1EU2Zh8J/Ta4oDMw0ndRrrHwpXxCE3Cx3O5POP8RRbAXXtOpacp338uwMb1SxQm4SDmB/fKl5OjV43+4io/CRcnbQTr+GlESbK2ggbxDXY78wI06fKomYBGkkSIkbihyLFwZYKwBPUwJ3pcX9WaMyrIqM4kBkNBbT6fP8aO8RMqfrSs7kE1UWF5K6PrWawtG8D41A2NH2ZczGm0/7tqXuP3mdghcQBqqHn6neflWiU6Ry1FydDEcakTmBnaNSfYDU1Bex5AJ8NtR9q4f/AKg+vMj2pWw2MuISUhMwAJ3MCY30G/rUb25OZ2LNO5Mn6/lSnlHLA2+wnie0Ca5Va+06FvCnppz9wD71TvY+9c0Z8qn7KeHf18x+Yqpextu35mVf9xA/HWq3/wCR4cb3rf8Ay/xSnNsdHFFBBLUQAap3D4h71atvmggiDtHQ1UZjngDZue1UORxfjMJEgnxH02ijWFtIo8EAMTqdNBqPqTS7jrx1P733ozcsFLSxPX5gb/L60+CMuQ1xpVyTqYFD+zfEkZHEZTpy11nSetZxm+btto0OVQNfiZ02pct2lsKupAzHOB9rnzPSRpRNK7KVuNBXiVl1bnG40I16GedGsVeyYcAbhABy5Cffeku3xJy9u33jaxn0kQDIM7zAo+/aBMv9QZkH2j1PoOXKrVIS2CrXEH1OYqPx9/ShDX9TP7mrXFuNozMyGEAgbakj8gfrVLgTrcugEZlhpA9jB+cVVEHPsXgjBcg7iPY7mOldds8cEtyJUvoJ6Dff0EUW4euW0qqIJ9dgI0+IApO7Y4s3cQLJByrqx5BmE6D2A+ZplUgbKnBL2coN1Did9OfLnpzo9hWLm4cpIJ5fH5VS7NYZLbgAF85G+mXLOvpUfE+JNZDmyNUbNHpsfxqJMHkGeBcHRg3IEEanlNQcQxOHw4eXmBIUmJMxp11pX4r20YD+kBDHMy+Vsu+m/METyjbWgfEscL7m6wIt5dI5GI3nxanlVk7GHtfxJEQZDnNzykaZQNwSN9TQLhrsFOcQZ005Tr8qF2LQgjfoDrB/zVvhS5ZBpeT9ho8Nt5kvQb7uUYzsBFUMPiyrIjKZA6baaaHT4+tXLZ0PLT1/KhNvEAudSdSAfQfvY9azQ6OnnX6iLmP8ppXuDU0yYk+E+1Llzc1IeyeVHo+gcRjLtzRmhfur4R+p+JqNLQA0pGft/cJ8NkEepb8iKZuA8Ra/ZFx1CkkjKCSNDHOhbMsUlpEnFeN27Cy7a8lGpPsPzNIvFu2l26SLfgHRTr8W/SKi7W4FhddgWKzrrPwE8qG8OckqFtgAnUtqf0olGwZTo7Th925LGY5nf5mo2waA5S2ZtoGpn4V6BwLD/wDtTOpMEn50s3uFgYjMObMfaKi7Kbo9DwQhFHRQPoKrZoY/GPj+4q7aGgqjaJzkxO9Uh3olwmEDHM5hQddNfb8PnRLF3ySwjSY9vaoVt6KTooOYkDSfQT8KjweNAaHMjof8x6Voi60Zp7dnGPa3h1XvDoSVBAMsdTGmwhdTStj8OL10KkBY01OmnU70c43i0u+EIzNt/apg6g89jtSxYu5LiDzSQPnp9DQye6HYY3Fv2WTYs4TvMReclcotoqiWLaSNTGoHPYGkbiXH7l24WHhSdEmQP1PrTL238aWgCWHjaeRJaNP+NJjWCDrTGzGkdvfLxO3T9704dhbCi74jAI0950B6dPjShZTUTtNP3Zrilq29tXUCftGPh+P0oUy5I9HusqWQT9nQx19z60s4uxbnvburEzAjT09YjU0ffFJct5SwYROg+X4UrcQsteUQDA0jemiyra40rYgBEEDnrMwduoqubbm4xIhXVgBuTrI09xU3DeEnOCJBBg9YG9XOLW7jNIAVRsdpjkPlUsBwvQndoeCmzcVwoyhRI5EEHTTrrQDB3s4IKwskwNhvA6xqab+Mzc8O5fK0CTJH5xQLB8JKmToYgj3P7PwoWxiRCMP0ERz1NT4a3HxFWWUAdAJj1j8aq2bpJpGSWjZ4kayphBDE76iBz1oXewxUr/5D2/cir1xiNRuNqjwdo3EIbQqxOp6zNKi9G7yP3xZXvjw0vXj4jTJiVgGlu8viNXDRef0ei4zg8Wxk0Y5Y5xPpTB2TQjCW8xkkMSfdjXWIsSy6SNDOmwFWOGYc27KISJVYJFV6McU1IB8Vw2cx1uR8yBQbCYU+HKvInaeZptOBUvmgTvz39qvJh4EDQdBAH0qKVFSx2wdw9ilhVgaqJnTWoxwcGGJMidFH3iTufePhRYWRvHpUHEsWLSZiJ1gAbknYVSbD4IvC2I1k+9C82pj/ALqkcVeuRmbIp+ymnzbc/CKmGkVYaQfa3KKJhQJgHc79QefWgmIw7LmeZaNNdvXUEUcv2gFGukRHqBApb45i/vKB0jp7e9P9GaG3SKfEe0aQqqpzHXNMbAiI16+1CLTu9xIPikROwjX8prgLldDO+aZ9I+ddPfKsrA5SBCt0PXXpM0t7ZuhBRjKi52mIUhAFi2imRIlmM6fT4k0q45u8fPETuKaOPH+nbXVlgRcI8xncelBbmHHKPlTGzmRQOTD1YsoQdNwRUy2DU9rD0u6G0O+B44vdIpEHKNuo/WineBl8IEchypZ4PhSV1n986L4G3luZZJ0kz09PrT09bMzVMv4NVUM3lI51QxZJIJBM6SR+FXJBfeFirD4pBoff/FEyChjsFlYkHXehrAhGgkT9c34UyYnFKc+m/l5/vSaBYxMwPtv6Daky0NirAr29BzNQqsNRB7fMVTvJDAe9JZr8f96Jykg+1d2roVZ3BWDEbz1POJqC9tUL4mECiCDBPv8ArVRNXkrcTV4SCaXb3mNMjeU0s3vMauOy860j3tLYGtctUnvUVxjBgfWhsy+yO3qanigWK7V4aySHujMPsgEn8KqXf4hWIlVdgZ1AHL0Jq2myuaGgaCqPFUBUejCPkaG8X41cS0Ht5ZK5gGUnf2I/Olvs52pxGJuut2ICyAABrP6etVxLUldDQBzqTMARzqBJnp9a7t2gQdSY9f0ohjGtcOCJJn0A0mlDtFbGamjAY62LYRTJGsk7UA7Qj7S6wTMdfenvox4bWSmJmHP/ALiG2yn1j9N6sXrGdsq8zAqvgxN9j/afXpRLApN1ZE+IfLmfgNfhSmtnQcqjKyTjGtq0upKeEHkAANvqapfy8wOZo/8Ayi3AQtwHUEA/EfQULvKS5gCjkc2NeiilirFi1rXZtmd/pUtixJ3NKGUFuG8QCBQRMz85iuHu530aCNB7VAbfhX001ru0MpBG4pliuK7DVp/CA28THSNqjxDLOblED571TS/mJkxNcqgO525UyxfEpYzFToBBn8qoEiCDMfOruLInXUfI0NN4bdaW3sauiG9tpQ68NRrO9EriadKHYk+IfGgl0aPHdzR1dPhoeUFX7p0oaWP7+FBE2+R3EvfZpav+Y0yA+Glu95j70eMvOtIee2129M27jqPEIDGJHpyp6tGLSjoo/CgvEsB3krlneDpEk6etErmNCrrsBQ6owK1Yk9oOzr4h2NpGd5bRRO01TfgrWUCOjKcp0II5zTdhbbFiVYqDOwMzr84msv4ZGMXLhZuYMCP0o1PRnlG3ZZxOHBUA8ra/n+lL3BeHizeuHqqx8QDTXeCMB0gCZ5fCqV63aUjIFB5wST01mgbNCj9kzhWM7fOuiSCdtR61iTXF0GojQzu3Mb9eVUMVxjR0Yg9ABy1/OKuK0L70tYseNjV2LhFOZWwWIIvEjePxphw7aFg3iOkD7ugNLuGT+oT6Uw8Jgls3mOoPrufhtRx7GZa4M6seeBI3A+OlbZMu4mpcVjlQlmWBprvOokabaSaTeLcZulnCtCg+sGNNKNxs5ryUxkknlUtu5Ek5R8a8zfiFw7ux+JqMuTuSar4yfL/B67YuqUnNOvvrVbF4tE8zxv8AP5UH7EIxw7DKInludTUfae+slRm03EgQf1ouIKky/c7U4dV/1J9gZ/CpsJxmyyZ80xy5/WvNb9FOB4jJ4iAREanYmolRHJsZcfx9DmYJtGhIGh/7FLt/tYZ0tj01/wAVXxmJCs+kyZ9vSNulBmU1aimC5NKkGb3ay40+EAfGpeGcRa6xzRp09aXxbNFuAiGb2H50OVKjT4rfyqxhu+WlZMS3ewSYzHT0mml/LSqlv+rP9350rH7N/mPcf7GUeWly/wCY0xDy0u3/ADGqgrGZ9JHsiXCx0g+tUe0V0rZ0MeIT+zQPgfaJVcW2kh2MGdBCk/WPrW+M8WzIZGmbQdfSkTeqOZkzqWPXstdlsexu5Gbw+GAeRkfrQzimLl2GpljJg6a9fTX6VxwZiMThxtNxdPSRp7VBxPG6lFEl5mPs6/WhowynaQdXFlcEGDCSYHz+mlV+B3pLkmSY0+dA8NjSEKtqoIPrm16dB+VFuzbQWnmAec6zvTUmzRik5ZIjCLvofpXLuQNvrWluD0rjE3NNx9KOjqMw5iNvr/igRfxMCNZo6l4ZdxQNzLsR1qxeNfYzh2ENx2gbAa0x37VvDpnjMQIA21oTwtshadAR7z+zTDbw4uW4I6afv3p8EZ803QFt8T7627XECKsba7/9T8aSOK3JLBQQOf7+NegcRiwhGmQ79QPSkZ7SubjISwiI6SdOW+lMaRidgIWCakXD0Uu8PuW0LNbgAgHxA7x0nTUa1aXh7BguXK5gjNtrsfDOlK5DfjZc4D2lNiz3bodPKRoSCZjXlQzH4k3GL/fbUHWNP3rRG9YvXWKvklZEhWAIG3U6+1U1w7BlDKNQSCpzbcjtBqlLdE4NLYtPjB90/P8AxVjh2IDZpERHOdzFcK4aAtkE9Jb9aKcPwZgjuAoYDUgkHUb6+tO0JXJlLGY4QAFGYEyZJBj0/e1VcM+doIEa9eQJ60cw3Cf5hHNm2gyGD4TJ56ESB8etULea1iFt5bZ1APhkjNyk84/GqTXXstxlV+gUuJb+35Cm/wD9GS3at3EclmjOCVykR9kKAd+vKmLs32StG5OICG1lLEqoTKRrBOukTrptTdwjg+DvYVfAjB2+ydV1OXWZUgRoKP4vkVoZjyfDL7I83wqW7r5bhgAH7RXXkZHTpS1eZlvFA7OFaOY99PTb4V6jb4PZsX7dtUlziGQsdSQoZhuNNMu1ddssPbuW7mnduqhgy6ZuoMeYGCNetCsDjY3L5HyzX9iUD4aXL58RplA8NLd/zGs0VR087tIO4fDk3gQYEkn/AIwD6VZvEOdjsSOcHX5/4qxw3DvcJUBmIUCFXaPbfeq/EuHrZEnvAVlDmmAx2BOye2k0hQctnApNWb4FP85Zk5hnTLyjWfjoKjxFqCeRaduXp71nAbbJiMNcM5bl2FHzIJGwkAxFaw+FD2WvTr3g8JI2Ma6mQwJ2irlEnxybogNzkNIgH1Ht6/lRns80lyYmFEf8qHvwXzZbjO+mURvOrCBOo5Gp+CteOVHGQiO5EKMysJzM25BHMkRPUUcY0jThxuE1yGW1iFnLK5/ug6/Leur+IVdDPUmCQBtJIHhHvQa92edw19VKZHM3ARmOY5SJg5gJidR+Udq27qyM7MBKloU5idkJI5c9jtRU/Ru+RdB5XtupyurRpoQdaCYW2HuFcyzmgrPiiJJj7sc+tc3OHO0h0TMoQAqQxENHhIByka8xpFEu03DLlm73aOylJ7phlGdmAneSdTEaUVcXTEqfuPsmThwDMAsiQVGp25ZjPPWjGD4l3CnvgSoBMgT8NN6odoMNcsuEzlbndKyhSdXjWdPHtttFScKe9i8PijcCqbagpknXQmPFz0/xTk1dIzS2rIOKY1btt7qpMGCDGx9/hrQXg/Z/vGusls2zZAzkMrDx6gyu8ZTryqxgsQ1oFlu5v6TDKylpLCNCpUjTY69a64PjsUDkZkNtwXZYgggAATu2/PTehvk9DP2LZZ4VgMPizfBdlyonhXwnMSRm8clj9D60KucGz5xlLOFzrcXXLbUgDN92BBIO81zZtXLd0Ml5izKcwYZvLt5ssDfSaNDiJw+FCnw3sYpzFdBbtKxWF0M5oOvxoYxtUi+TTv8AJTs8DDWXL5mdLijMnhLq0T4XIAOsbga1WvBHW5bFtwFkQ5UMpAB8yzG+4bn6VLw/EYhLTqrLcQ3FhSrFyMwMi5sNeo19KaeLdk8iSXtOQuZ00mAZICkiVjn6bUUYcwXLh37PMcTwO5h3UHKSw8OVgwPKJXY6jSmzhmFyBlZO+EZAbmYKrqfER3Y8wgCBtpU+M4BbNoX9VQ3AcgGVD4YzQCI1jUHWqy3b38ubSsvd9+crMGJRirFhG7DKRr/cKtdbI6TpdXQW7MdnMPasWLzIQz4hlcMSweC0RoPD4QR7azVLg3ZixjcWouWzbt+O4pVgGcBvCGI1B1BjoIoCcK7qYvuMkMJd2CtrJC6BTJjSuuF3DcZFukEFWiSw1mJ0Ek76mgU/YXH/AIv30PF5cKuCuZNGL3MmpOiuQoJ1GuXQf3VT7OY5LdwKVuK19u8kiFyInm2gHflrpSrg8WbOaw3jRdQxzDnIEEweWoHOhvaCzde73gBYBEiD0VZAPvyFPhkp8hU4a49hbtF2hy4o3lLoDdd0JXcd2qSobST4t+oqBu0LXLN7M7sAgUC6FDjNpPgABXaOdQ4LCX7rWAwttLgBZgrppmPKY671Ux3Bbl25cfOeUBgTpyBkyNuYP1ofmfstY66Olbw0u3/MaYEtsqwwgjQjoaXr/mPvWdHUzO0mes9icV3K5gv+qxn1y6fjPzorwziYZcTnRWV77gAwwKwohhJg+hg60sW+0P8AL2rSW0Fx8zwpOUqkzJJEeny9qG8M7eKga13DEvcZj4xozHUbcoit+OUVFL+Dz/HTYUvcEwiXVUMyvbb+mgYgLIJMDn4Z32pQs8QhUtKkFr2lw6yJACgbHXf5UQtcXe7xFTcQIWfLlBzCHUpuKIYbskWv27S3EfumdySpUBre2oJIBaBqK5zai99HWdKq/CsOYDhVh0AS4lthcFtjHItBJjSfLvpJAprwHZfPg+7RgGtFkRiNTkYiSRy0IgaUgPZdEMlM0Eus6EiDGm86/SnXs72nu3luhgi5QIZJWcwbSCSZ03132FMwJPTFeTyvkhQ4xxUlbmHL5ltygEwDG7ROpJk69a74RxG2ty2txQbSEuQRIBykTFVm7GX72YrhyHUl8zQpOblJ8x38PpQO7xMBWDKwcp4VIgvrGnXeunjywacDnzg01K7PTLXBsNc7nE2Is2ozsQRCxBggnQg6QOlCH4smIvJcWCO9eCROiKYYdCQB86UE4Z3txbFtHW6xZlSDbz6FiviIDR0ifCa6tccGGvd2LbZ7bMpRhkhyoEwYOWBPx03rnpuTtmucVGKSf9HqHCeM96wDQCgcAn19/QVnAsHasYNcuhugvO8lh+HKPSkLhnGLjYnupQ5rVxg0FJbIRGrER4qI8C4zd7xLNwq1sKoWIzKQyjkfEsMdfQdabDhV+2LqS1+Blw/Y7Dm5aDSxuSWEwPCoAEAagaCj/A+DWBbuHIrB7ja5eSkqAOgkEiOtB+K48W0uXgRNpGg+rtMehOUUS4DxiwtixbF62WZFgZgSTEtoNZ3o4qmLttWwHj+yWHS4SHbNdvqoWYidSJGp8IOs86tdouxuFvZTrbZVW2MpkBATplOg3OvrrQXtnib38z/QuBGTM6k5fM0Lpm05Hka5PaQ/ydu7e8V1kk5BI8D+ImNB7UxSW0LcZaaCVvslZF9gcxRLakDMBqSwBMCRoNOWm1AOJr3t286KSyMbuYLJAUaeICQDERR3hXF0u4m9dBLJktR0KhS2v/Lau+H9sFt3HLIwtXL2RXBUhdMqys5tSNwNzWbI0aG5J6V6J8ZjbdxbCaeK6ggiRCCTI6aD51F2ow1ju2cjQKTA0E+adt/CBQ7tbiimOtFEDBFL5AwWWIjntOn1oFxzjxxGGcW1cEuwZYkqF1O3LUVqi4fG0L4u4v8AIrW+NZXZltrrBAJMKRpt9r4mnDgai/g+8upb/wBZLa5RkJzOARI2EsYjpSZa4JcNsXQjFMslgUIA+Jn4Uz8JxiJhcIjXFAOJR2M+UKzMZ6fZ09ayxq9GvNkhKP1Wz0zi/ZXCX0VGtBSFyqy6MoEka8xqTBnc0hYns5h7GIseJ4QsWzbOyQdTplUfWvQcLiC2Rs6urBipXUERvM615d2/4iO/AB0Vmn3P/QplGW2lZlniDHHqLJzobnhDEgeIn5BZMH0FNKdjFfE2u+uycgzwsG7kAA1k5dABryjnXn+Gx3d3rTDk6/jB/GvVuC4o3sTceNFQADfqT9fwoEl+A4zk+2A+1n8PiA93DsbkCWRjLAf2n7QA5HXTnXkOIs+I+9fRzYgrdXPAVl/Tf514VxvCAYm8BKgXXAGmgDHSo4I2RnKcab6CXGra2yI848GYGZ8UERMb0JxKIjwFBbcu0EyfU9KL8B4pavY8WsRaDyLjCSw/qDWNDJG5j0qTjnZ5AXIbUHwqBJ12GnmifeKHxorFF8uzJl/UpQ6N8F4+1u0WNm1dCNmLOJaDuF0OUga/KnLBG1ct4i4SZuhszAmQF2/27Db3rzu3ZIARfMwnKdJIEy3QCrPA+Ns9n+XVPGzuHuL9wHUnkI6+tIljU5fUepcY/YIYXvWvKVZWDXFUo4BHdMRm8QOYtBMaRTTh8mFwBuJbLGYkkZmeY3MCNOfpzpZ4diRavrlQMMkDPLBQPtAfe9TV/jC3GDl2yByrhRprtJUHbUbU6UHiWwFkjkdRCnBO1hvjEsEKtIASQYKoJggwdpn0pU4Bhc15blwIrWcl4SAwa0phgGU+G5LJodwaLO9rCAMGYuy+JSRqYInTyzJ09qHcHVrylQYYwFjxaKefvH0qsUeTTYOSdWkX+zvHrJx+ZyGyM5QwJDsILR6Akaa1P/EbgyYm5YxJIUkFDlyyyjxAy28bD/caD8K7H3r10hUCtY3JIAk/ZBC+IkSfzFNuD4dcvYVLVxFi27SrFkZSCeY12J6b9K1RgnD66diZyqf22IVvFcOvWbSXbbNi0ukZpJS4M2meDqIjQcxEwaP4TGIMGzfy9s30vMLYC5cjLlyuGAzgAGY9I1qtd7Ki5ee2ioGQllcaLOsQefttpQDiC3MMWtGVus6qVbYTqW1MbAa7a0KjJRcn6LbjzUVuyfi/bS+1jE2b6rmulDmXSYgH1PhEe5qp2XvNgsRZxF1SFKsywRLeEgakHrsaq8a4GS+bOSpSZYqTIOwymMutT8Wx1x8NbUqsAAjSS0DlG3IRSFleqHf/ADdya0em8O4lgscyWyzLeyq7hgyZ4GoXNoRJO3vQDtJctWBkw6BLdtyIOZtXK5iM0iJ5UIt4HP3F4MUuKyz4xGXmqgGRp+NXL+Aylrl54SZInc+vxq3Nzjrv2AksU/t16LPYu1dw+LNu4yG1eRhIMAEbbxBAo1hezxt+O7ctBbZzENPiVROhgFdQDz2ivOMdjLN3vJc5pOQkHQDkNfyr0LhXaG3d4aFBti4bYDuIQM4GoPqaU05aGvim3fYHwuJbG4u7fR1QwqxJkKBppppMn3mrXGuGGwnfZ86s0GfCQxidVMEeHnQ7geNtLiO9ZH8a5Q4IAkHc7HoNjtU/Fu1guWf5d0GUXc6szSRroCDodTSqm529KgoNRXGPpmsNcT+TTKJQNrlgwcxJmdOc0IW1YDu0EhyPDlESQNtdJ12NVsIHa5fFhsqOFLKVJVmEwBGg1J121rvGdo2xSqjKtnuNDbQQMwOrAfeO3P0OtOx4+XTJPJwW17L+GxeJWwLVu66CzmNuGAJzEsc+s9QNIAilq/xJ77zc8LZlzHYFidyeR3q7e4jBy3gbegIBHiceh2X/ADQe/hRyJAYyJ5azrAp0Yve9GfI1Spb9hIcHumWQzB2P+6JDc6cOBfxJOHVkt2FLmZdn3aTrABkDbflS5wvBgZP6huDXMYEGeUzoPeqvH+zrYUK4Ia2/lIEEHXQjr684NIjkfKmRyg0nE9L4X22u4m6q3Bby5WmNxtr4tCBB5bTXn2Jw7X3e7v3jM0j+4k1AvEu7QsrEMFYA/wC4EbfGpMDxburaJmIyqNIn1o+bG402tHFlrlnHHECy5RbmYtkIJXWQsx1oxwjtLcGMuFEC5xDZyDkXmZBIDbDQ04PaBEEA9ZFDl7L4bWLKLOhyjLpvGlDztEj9WIXFeK2+8ud35rjQ9wfd00Uch1PM0z4XD4WzbK4fQvEuWLEbdT4QY9KvXOw+FI/0z8GP61xc7HjLlS4VEZSCM2nLWZNFinwdoHJc1TRnD8bZsAGO9eMixrmO512EaVu1iM+a5dYXJ8KQZE7kbDMRp8qE3OxeJtn+neVlEgKQQdfUGPpVK9wvF2xZhCO7fM2QzO8wOe5qm+c+UtlUoxpF7GcNN1mLG4zgHIByMc+g96I9l8CLN1QWzXLjRAnTQyPXnr6UD4n2mKPmVWOQrAZchbrAYSY119aYOHdvO7uI6ILiHz5QM+k6T9mJk9YolNp7A4J9MZuGYzNeuhJiUPpMa/HX6VzxrEC1nuElSw9IJHM+saUncT7dIgdsMBaJE5SM5YyT4tZBM/h0pZtfxAxOfPc7u9r5LiAqPaDPzmtOKUasVlTWh57OY/Pfyjdsvx0M/hVD+JbWmu22csrLIBA5HmesZT86h7N8btYe22Ku2iLlye5tIM28kkbZR0nYe9A+NcYfEpduPZZcrDKCSfYe+/zp3JcL9WAoS5UQWcZbeAQbjQfH5YHvz5abUY7I8PF3EZG0UA6/e6R0JE6+9CODq1si4yd3bAOr+EmRyB3FMHY3FC2Q5KspYt0iMwCzOwOvxrHkUYy+vo6eKU/jfL36GFey9oXbjXgBhkMBJIzMI1mZGvPeYignbFkhTaVimdQVksRHi3jbT6VY412huXiVRc6TAI296l4ev9JmMHMdNQY00pUU3KkNh43yNchL4/dDtaa2jFwT5RJI3EgCdNqnGLdhE5TIJHrBBnT4U6cOvkMTkyQNdADP76UE4jwpHuG5JGviUczvIonh4016NWXx1DHK92CmtNYupdtuCuzrOYwdNNOc7RVXiKsLih0K+Hwq2siffeimCtBrjWkg6SSwzQeQE7e9WMXhjiCq20DFGnYAjYkjlyiehoecoS2cyoSTcdFQd4o7xdEJyLBOy7mAesjWqfEuBGwyYgMLgdgDbPmE/SJprwDolj+shDIphDIOfMTr85oLcx9lkKvPeHMRvAI8vlM+g96Fd2guP0SYLxWAu4q73aWgLqKbmrwO7kSZPuBAgVTxWHKLaDAh/FmB5RR4cXtWyGIGmZZBYnxQSAG1iRQ7tDlvYm0bbhw1oiRIEqBOnIjUH2pmBt+qSE+QqT9tkAxvdiVkHQCOfuOdWuN8VN3AspEMjWzpsQWAkdN9qDpsCTtsKvshazfn/wDkCB7S34inZoxrkcnFalRQvW5A/wDH8RRlQOi/FVP4iqOGQMUB+/b+ILLToeBJ90/8v8Vls7OKaiHk1rtX5RW6yljCUnSustZWUdCzMvWthRWVlD6IRX8OjaMoPuBQu92Xw5mLarOsr4deunP1rKyoSkCsR/Dy02qu6t96ZI/X40F4r2DZbfhuITmnOyANAERK7jnFbrKNSdi5xQNxNvxW5dlIVoAAK+0aHYbzXbdp3tpEA+uUfP3rKytuDap/krJp2g92Q7QNcuFHUDSQw1J5GS34UWvMBduW7vjXw7Afa/KDqK3WVkk7nRuwydIsLw2xeDIUYD+1ivL+2KqHgRhLdh+6VG5+IkneeogxWVlaZRS40cWPkZfny/Z6aR3xrDXbNlnturQZcOCM3sV8vpShju0MWxcAPjAIHqJ3rKyrlpaOliz5MmB8nekM3DOD9zYDSDccAuw9YMCeWvxorw3BBHgfeOvsT9aysrlybspdFLtRhTccnNlC7wNxpH415y4H8w4EwDp8IrdZWjD0/wCg1uv7IXxHe3hI0nb23+dGr+GC3EYCFnQDlIIMVlZWl6jr8Eirjb/7AoKBdKDy24A6mQDJ+dGGaLVw/wDxsPp/mt1lW1+icbI/9RX8lPgS5rtkde7PyIP5V6aborKysb7OrjP/2Q==

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> That guy ages in reverse. He's 52 years old, but still plays the alpha male characters in science fiction flicks. He looks like he's just cracked 30, but he's 52!!!
> Edit: and apparently Brad Pitt is 50 and Johnny Depp is 51!! lmao I give up on life.


I replied your post but it says, "waiting for moderator approval" what might that be???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

*ظهور یک شغل عجیب در تهران*

...


* با افزایش بحران بیکاری، امکان داشتن شغل برای همه وجود ندارد. اما در این میان هستند افرادی که شغلی عجیب دارند.*

.





.

*یک صندلی گذاشته و سر خیابان جم نشسته است. سه نفر موتوری دارد و یک خط موبایل. کارش این است که اتومبیل‌های بدون طرح ترافیک را با استفاده از موتوری‌ها به نحوی پوشش دهد که دوربین‌ها نتوانند شماره پلاک‌شان را ثبت کنند. این کار ۲۰ ثانیه طول می‌کشد و صاحب خودرو در ازای فرار از دست دوربین‌ها پنج هزار تومان می‌پردازد. روزی یک میلیون تومان کاسب هستند. هر موتوری ۱۵۰ هزار تومان می‌گیرد و مابقی هم درآمد فردی است که این شغل را مدیریت می‌کند.*



.





.





.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> I replied your post but it says, "waiting for moderator approval" what might that be???


the site goes Nuts sometimes . thats why 




halupridol said:


> how r u guys???
> me back from ban,,,feel so energetic


WCB doc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MrShabi2010

haman10 said:


> Tnx brother
> 
> everythings fine . how are things with u ? everythings alright ?


Things are good brother, Alhamdolillah,


haman10 said:


> Tnx brother
> 
> everythings fine . how are things with u ? everythings alright ?


Things are good Alhamdolillah brother, Busy in Uni and all whats the hot topic here these days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

New said:


> I replied your post but it says, "waiting for moderator approval" what might that be???


they are monitoring some sensitive keywords.



Abii said:


> That guy ages in reverse. He's 52 years old, but still plays the alpha male characters in science fiction flicks. He looks like he's just cracked 30, but he's 52!!!
> 
> Edit: and apparently Brad Pitt is 50 and Johnny Depp is 51!! lmao I give up on life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

MrShabi2010 said:


> whats the hot topic here these days?


nothing as hot as ISIS i suppose 

they are so HOT !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Nope, it's the end of summer and considering the drought that has hit the country and also the water mismanagement and over spending, I wasn't expecting to see water there either. _Hope the situation changes soon _, plus some major revolutionary changes in Iran's agriculture technologies and industry.




*Hope the situation changes soon*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

S00R3NA said:


> *Hope the situation changes soon*


----------



## haman10

guys are u having problem with ads too ?

which ever site i go there is an ad asking me to joing US or royal brit army 

dafuq should i do ? my anti-virus has ad-blocker too , since then , at least they cannot make new tabs for ad 

@New @rahi2357 @kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> which ever site i go there is an ad asking me to joing US or royal brit army


why not?  
i used to have the same problem while using an stupid proxy .hot spot sh!t i mean.check settings of your browser and delete cookies , plug-in data and empty the cache then it would be alright inshaallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> hot spot sh!t i mean.


i dont use that shyt 

i buy my VPN from a doost and baradar country 



rahi2357 said:


> delete cookies , plug-in data and empty the cache


thats was going to be my last resort 

but looks like i have to do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> which ever site i go there is an ad asking me to joing US or royal brit army


Then go and join the U.S army, why not? They are asking you in random ads after all, and you should listen to it. That's the most reasonable thing to do.


S00R3NA said:


> Hope the situation changes soon


It felt funny for me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Then go and join the U.S army, why not? They are asking you in random ads after all, and you should listen to it. That's the most reasonable thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

*نیم کیلو باش مرد باش*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> guys are u having problem with ads too ?
> 
> which ever site i go there is an ad asking me to joing US or royal brit army
> 
> dafuq should i do ? my anti-virus has ad-blocker too , since then , at least they cannot make new tabs for ad
> 
> @New @rahi2357 @kollang


Ads track your search history and particular key words you've used. And your anti-virus most likely doesn't have an ad blocker, but something to block spyware etc... 

I don't see how it could block ads on your browser. The easiest way is to download the adblock or adblock plus extension on Firefox or Chrome. I haven't seen an ad in over 4-5 years. Literally nothing. It even blocks YouTube commercials.

@rmi5 
Which Canon do you have?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> i dont use that shyt
> 
> i buy my VPN from a doost and baradar country
> 
> 
> thats was going to be my last resort
> 
> but looks like i have to do it



Use Firefox and download Ad Block to get rid of them .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> *Ads track your search history and particular key words you've used.*



It's actually a little embarassing sometimes, when I am sitting with a co-worker and these personalized ads pop up on his machine. They are mostly on losing weight etc. and he is kinda big, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Esfand said:


> It's actually a little embarassing sometimes, when I am sitting with a co-worker and these personalized ads pop up on his machine. They are mostly on losing weight etc. and he is kinda big, lol.


ahhhhhhh poor guy lol

I don't understand how some people still haven't discovered the Ad Block extension! It's like the number one extension on both Firefox and Chrome. You can't miss it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Esfand

Abii said:


> ahhhhhhh poor guy lol
> 
> I don't understand how some people still haven't discovered the Ad Block extension! It's like the number one extension on both Firefox and Chrome. You can't miss it.



I've also told him several times to install it. Anyway, he is a fun and nice guy, so we laugh at it together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey @Gilamard , Since you know French ,

Would you please tell me how hard this language is in comparison with English ?

I'm planning to improve my general English and learn a little bit of French and need some advice .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

S00R3NA said:


> Hey @Gilamard , Since you know French ,
> 
> Would you please tell me how hard this language is in comparison with English ?
> 
> I'm planning to improve my general English and learn a little bit of French and need some advice .


I know you're asking him, but having lived in Canada for most of my life I think I'm qualified to answer too (Canada has two official languages: French and English).

French IS BY FAR THE HARDEST Romance language there is. Pronunciations are very difficult and unless you live in a French speaking environment you will have a very difficult time learning the language.

I speak English and Persian fluently of course, but I've taken 2 years of Spanish (high school) and some Mandarin (Chinese) and French courses too.

English and Spanish were by far the easiest to learn (although I forgot most of the Spanish I learned). Mandarin was the most difficult and French was very close in terms of difficulty.

In Spanish, pronunciations are very straight forward, specially for Iranians. They read and pronounce things very similarly (there are exceptions, but overall it's not very difficult). French is a complete mind rape.

btw Spanish is more useful. You can use it in most of the Americas, in Spain and most of their former colonies around the world. With French you're limited to France and a couple of North African countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Fantastic track by Gareth Emery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Ads track your search history and particular key words you've used. And your anti-virus most likely doesn't have an ad blocker, but something to block spyware etc...
> 
> I don't see how it could block ads on your browser. The easiest way is to download the adblock or adblock plus extension on Firefox or Chrome. I haven't seen an ad in over 4-5 years. Literally nothing. It even blocks YouTube commercials.
> 
> @rmi5
> Which Canon do you have?


Man 2 ta camera az canon daaram. yeki baraaye mavaaghei ke jeddi tar mikhaam beram va photography konam, yeki dige ham ma'mouli ke khosh dast hast va hameh ja ba khodam mibaram va aks migiram. oun ma'mouliye, Canon SX 500 IS hast, ke fekr konam digeh alaan shaayad digeh tou website e canon available nabaasheh. yeki ham herfe i tar daaram ke EOS 6D hast ke faghat jaahaaye kheyli khaas ke mikhaam hatman kaar e kheyli khaas baasheh mibaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Man 2 ta camera az canon daaram. yeki baraaye mavaaghei ke jeddi tar mikhaam beram va photography konam, yeki dige ham ma'mouli ke khosh dast hast va hameh ja ba khodam mibaram va aks migiram. oun ma'mouliye, Canon SX 500 IS hast, ke fekr konam digeh alaan shaayad digeh tou website e canon available nabaasheh. yeki ham herfe i tar daaram ke EOS 6D hast ke faghat jaahaaye kheyli khaas ke mikhaam hatman kaar e kheyli khaas baasheh mibaram.


Damn son, EOS 6D is a pro DSLR no? It's 2200 dollars on Canon Canada's site. 

It's not your first DSLR then eh? What did you have before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Damn son, EOS 6D is a pro DSLR no? It's 2200 dollars on Canon Canada's site.
> 
> It's not your first DSLR then eh? What did you have before?



Actually, I think it is overpriced in Canada. I think it is maybe around 1800-1900$ in USA. It was a bit cheaper when I bought it. It was 1600-1700$ when I bought it. Actually, I was using my dad's Canon G1x before as well, but I learnt working with expensive dslr cameras with my friend's cameras.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@BronzePlaque I see you liked that song. Download his new album right fucking now. I've listened to it 3 times over back to back so far. Just search Gareth Emery Drive on pirate bay. 

It's a really beautiful album.



rmi5 said:


> Actually, I think it is overpriced in Canada. I think it is maybe around 1800-1900$ in USA. It was a bit cheaper when I bought it. It was 1600-1700$ when I bought it. Actually, I was using my dad's Canon G1x before as well, but I learnt working with expensive dslr cameras with my friend's cameras.


Yeah the MSRP for everything is high in Canada, but when things go on sale they tend to compete with American prices (even when on sale). But without a sale everything is more expensive here. 

I can't wait to get my camera man. Wanna get a few shots before mother nature turns this city into the North Pole.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Yeah the MSRP for everything is high in Canada, but when things go on sale they tend to compete with American prices (even when on sale). But without a sale everything is more expensive here.
> 
> I can't wait to get my camera man. Wanna get a few shots before mother nature turns this city into the North Pole.




As I mentioned before, Just be very careful about the temperature. some cameras can be used in below 0 temperature, while some others cannot be used in such conditions. If you use your camera in -30 degrees or so, you may damage your battery and even your lens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> As I mentioned before, Just be very careful about the temperature. some cameras can be used in below 0 temperature, while some others cannot be used in such conditions. If you use your camera in -30 degrees or so, you may damage your battery and even your lens.


Yeah you're right. I had a cheap automatic watch on my wrist at work for most of last year and it crapped out on me during winter haha. 

I have to call my uncle in Montreal and see what he does during winter. He's really into photography and has been in Canada since he was a teenager (he's over 50 now). His camera collection is worth more than his car haha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

dl1.video.varzesh3.com/video/clip93/6/video/90/hashie/mayeli_kohan_930624.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

God , this adblock thing is working really freaking great ! 

i felt old for not knowing it existed

==========================

@S.U.R.B. @ResurgentIran @Emmie

dear docs , i have a question that i cannot get an answer to till i see my own teachers 2 weeks from now

so i figured u guys can help , if its possible for u 

regarding the pluripotent cells which are derived normally from skin cells , can u give me one good reason why they don't produce hepatocells for example to treat cirrhosis ?

or even renal cells to cure ARF ?

is it the costs which is a limit or the tech ?

a bunch of thanks in advance

Japanese woman is first recipient of next-generation stem cells : Nature News & Comment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Pride. va digar hich.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> Pride. va digar hich




vala  

hich kodoom nemitoonan az 120 ta bishtar beran 

24/7 ham negaran een nisti ke ye vaghti roosh khat nakeshan 

====================

ISIS terrorists are from these countries :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> vala
> 
> hich kodoom nemitoonan az 120 ta bishtar beran
> 
> 24/7 ham negaran een nisti ke ye vaghti roosh khat nakeshan


andazeh tire ro mogayese kon akhe ki tire be on bozorgi ro mindazeh ro mashin, vagan ki?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Esfand

Ostad said:


> Pride. va digar hich.
> 
> View attachment 52168




Sorry, but if you see such a car in Iran, you know the owner is doing business with the wrong kind of people.


----------



## haman10

Esfand said:


> Sorry, but if you see such a car in Iran, you know the owner is doing business with the wrong kind of people.


well , the plate of the car indicates that it's from kish island (tax and customs free) 

anyways , the number of these cars in tehran is so freaking high . u just have to visit the north of the city 

places like pasdaran , za'afarniye and .........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> andazeh tire ro mogayese kon akhe ki tire be on bozorgi ro mindazeh ro mashin, vagan ki?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> God , this adblock thing is working really freaking great !
> 
> i felt old for not knowing it existed
> 
> ==========================
> 
> @S.U.R.B. @ResurgentIran @Emmie
> 
> dear docs , i have a question that i cannot get an answer to till i see my own teachers 2 weeks from now
> 
> so i figured u guys can help , if its possible for u
> 
> regarding the pluripotent cells which are derived normally from skin cells , can u give me one good reason why they don't produce hepatocells for example to treat cirrhosis ?
> 
> or even renal cells to cure ARF ?
> 
> is it the costs which is a limit or the tech ?
> 
> a bunch of thanks in advance
> 
> Japanese woman is first recipient of next-generation stem cells : Nature News & Comment



Oh man, that is a great question bro. I wish I knew the answer 
Are you doing a project paper?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> well , the plate of the car indicates that it's from kish island (tax and customs free)
> 
> anyways , the number of these cars in tehran is so freaking high . u just have to visit the north of the city
> 
> places like pasdaran , za'afarniye and .........


actually its from Aras free trade zone.


Esfand said:


> Sorry, but if you see such a car in Iran, you know the owner is doing business with the wrong kind of people.


wrong, (maybe 10 percent of them) but these kind of cars are common in Tabriz (carpet business and etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Oh man, that is a great question bro. I wish I knew the answer
> Are you doing a project paper?


Tnx dearest brother 

actually yes , but i'm trying to find the most easy topic for it 



Ostad said:


> actually its from Aras free trade zone.




its not the national plate thats what matters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Question to the mods. How come when someone tags me, I dont always get an alert?
I do get them most of the time, but sometimes I dont get notified, so I have no idea if someone mentioned me or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> wrong, (maybe 10 percent of them) but these kind of cars are common in Tabriz.



actually they are so common in tabriz , tehran , isfahan , shiraz , north (mazandaran - gilan , ...) and even mashhad

but these types of cars are common in kermanshah   :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> actually they are so common in tabriz , tehran , isfahan , shiraz , north (mazandaran - gilan , ...) and even mashhad
> 
> but these types of cars are common in kermanshah   :
> 
> View attachment 52300


thanks to National companies like Iran Khodro and Saipa these scenes are common for remaining 90% of Tabriz,... population.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> thanks to National companies like Iran Khodro and Saipa these scenes are common for remaining 90% of Tabriz population.


its 95% of the whole country's population 

albate iran khodro sad sharaf saipa ru dare 

BTW , my new car's electric system had some problems , i took it to the "namayandegi" to get it fixed but they claimed its alright 

but a couple of days ago they recalled my car to completely change its electric system   

@rahi2357 bro , check if your car is also one of them :

فراخوان خودروهای 206، 206 صندوق دار و رانا

interestingly , the new technician told me that if i faced a major problem at high speeds (which is my kinda thing  ) i could get fVcked up easily with a major crash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> And whoever hasn't watched Edge of Tomorrow should definitely watch it. Find a decent copy though. It's a science fiction flick so it's all about the beautiful effects.





Very nice movie IMO....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@The Greate Persia 

Do a "Turkey vs Iran " thread next. 

Our statics are present in these threads.
Turkish Air Force (HVKK)
Turkish Naval Forces (DZKK)
Turkish Land Forces (Kara Kuvvetleri)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Greate Persia

Sinan said:


> @The Greate Persia
> 
> Do a "Turkey vs Iran " thread next.
> 
> Our statics are present in these threads.
> Turkish Air Force (HVKK)
> Turkish Naval Forces (DZKK)
> Turkish Land Forces (Kara Kuvvetleri)


:d
nice navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

If you want to see a real action movie, go watch The Raid and The Raid 2.
Rawest action movies in film history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> If you want to see a real action movie, go watch The Raid and The Raid 2.
> Rawest action movies in film history.



I will try that.... and i recommend "Ong bak" series.



The Greate Persia said:


> :d
> nice navy



Inshallah, it will be much better in the upcoming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> actually they are so common in tabriz , tehran , isfahan , shiraz , north (mazandaran - gilan , ...) and even mashhad
> 
> but these types of cars are common in kermanshah   :
> 
> View attachment 52300


omg what happen to it's driver does they alive ?


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> omg what happen to it's driver does they alive ?


i dont know , he/she is probably dead .


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> i dont know , he/she is probably dead .


i hop not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> I will try that.... and i recommend "Ong bak" series.
> 
> 
> 
> Inshallah, it will be much better in the upcoming years.



Its non-stop action. You wont get a chance to breathe, watching this film. 
Really raw movie with some of the sickest action scenes you'll ever see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

@S00R3NA
my previous message has been deleted... Abii made some good points and I don't have anything else to add but tag me if you have any other questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

washing machine powder from ISIS :

http://www.aparat.com/video/video/embed/videohash/IV8jp/vt/frame

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

معروفترین داعشی‌ها؛ از بدنساز آمریکایی تا دختران فیسبوکی (+عکس) | مجله اینترنتی پرشین 98

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10 
Be T-shirt ke gir nemide herasate daneshgah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> Be T-shirt ke gir nemide herasate daneshgah?


salam , na azizam 

man hamishe ba T-shirt miram 

albate daneshgah ba daneshgah fargh dare , ama kollan injoori ha ham nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Ironic. You two are hardcore supporters of the dictatorship, but discussing whether or not "herasat" will let him walk in with a tee. 

Other people have priorities, you guys have yours too I guess.


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Ironic. You two are hardcore supporters of the dictatorship, but discussing whether or not "herasat" will let him walk in with a tee.


every single university on the planet earth has a dress code , @kollang is a new student and doesnt know whats what .

stop acting like a 2 yr old b!tch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> salam , na azizam
> 
> man hamishe ba T-shirt miram
> 
> albate daneshgah ba daneshgah fargh dare , ama kollan injoori ha ham nist


Eyval,rasti ruze avval chikar bayad bokonam?yekam esteres daram Akhe kelasash mokhtalete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Eyval,rasti ruze avval chikar bayad bokonam?yekam esteres daram Akhe kelasash mokhtalete


rasti koja ghabul shodi shoma? che reshtei?


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> rasti koja ghabul shodi shoma? che reshtei?


Bargh-control daneshgah beynolmelali qazvin.jaleb inke mekanikesh qabul nashodam ba rotbe 2037(zir goruhe1)!jaleb ta inke emsal ta rotbe 65 bargh e sharif por shod vali parsal az madreseye ma ba rotbe 120 qabuli dashtim.sal be sal fargh mikone.
....................................
Emsal dustam(dust ke na,ham madrese i) ba rotbe 9000 "mohandesi" shimi "sharif" qabul shode!chera? pedaresh 20 sal baade jang fot karde va shahid mahsub shode(janbaz bude).mani ke 1 sal mesle khar dars khundam bayad beram qazvin in ikbiri ke hichi dars nakhunde mire sharif!jalebe taraf 10 ta dus dokhtar dare va har ruz to qelyun sara pelase.be sheddat ham dudiye.akhe in edalate??ridam be in mamlekat.ah

Emsal sahmiye haro ba qeyre sahmiye ha qati kardan intor shode dige.khak to sareshun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Akhe kelasash mokhtalete


manam aval esteres dashtam , be har hal mohit jadid mire adam hamin halat pish miad

tooye 1 hafte hame chi miad dastet va mifahmi khabari nist va ba yek mosht ablah ham kelasi shodi  

ham kelasi haye man ye mojjodatian ke dovomi nadaran 

tanha kari ke 99% daneshjoo haye reshte haye top keshvar anjam dadan , khar khani hast .

hich kodoom koochiktarin etelaat motefareghe ya hobby nadaran .

banabarin omidvaram az oun 1% baghi mounde ke bejoz dars khoondan , zendegi ham mikonan too kelaset bashe ta hade aghal az nazar social moshkel nadashte bashi

kelas maa 110 nafar bood , alan riizesh dashtim (enseraf dadan be khater sakhti darsa ya inke enteghali gereftan ya jaa moundan be khater oftadan )

va alan 90 nafarim . az een 90 nafar faghat hodoud 4-5 nafar "human" hastan va baghiye divoone an .

shoma ham daghighan hamino khahi did

banabarin khodet bash , aslan lazem nist chizi ru taghir bedi ya kari bokoni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> manam aval esteres dashtam , be har hal mohit jadid mire adam hamin halat pish miad
> 
> tooye 1 hafte hame chi miad dastet va mifahmi khabari nist va ba yek mosht ablah ham kelasi shodi
> 
> ham kelasi haye man ye mojjodatian ke dovomi nadaran
> 
> tanha kari ke 99% daneshjoo haye reshte haye top keshvar anjam dadan , khar khani hast .
> 
> hich kodoom koochiktarin etelaat motefareghe ya hobby nadaran .
> 
> banabarin omidvaram az oun 1% baghi mounde ke bejoz dars khoondan , zendegi ham mikonan too kelaset bashe ta hade aghal az nazar social moshkel nadashte bashi
> 
> kelas maa 110 nafar bood , alan riizesh dashtim (enseraf dadan be khater sakhti darsa ya inke enteghali gereftan ya jaa moundan be khater oftadan )
> 
> va alan 90 nafarim . az een 90 nafar faghat hodoud 4-5 nafar "human" hastan va baghiye divoone an .
> 
> shoma ham daghighan hamino khahi did
> 
> banabarin khodet bash , aslan lazem nist chizi ru taghir bedi ya kari bokoni


110 nafar?Hameye reshte haye daneshgah e ma 15 ta 20 nafar migiran.

Haman, dadash kheyli goli.merci az comentet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> every single university on the planet earth has a dress code ,


No, You are wrong. Almost all US universities, maybe except a few religious affiliated ones, don't have any dress codes. Many people just wear nothing but shorts and bras, when they wanna have running in our university campus, and also there are often pool parties in greek student housings in our campus. 
Anyway, @Abii is right. If you are hardcore supporters of the regime and its principles, it does not make sense for you to nag about them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...ین-دانشگاه‌های-جهان-چگونه-لباس-می‌پوشندتصاویر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

^^^
LOL, poor troll.
Except for 2 universities, none of the list above are even in top 1000 universities  and about those two cases, it says that you need to wear those special customs only for the graduation party which is the norm for all universities.
Another EPIC fail by akhounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> every single university on the planet earth has a dress code , @kollang is a new student and doesnt know whats what .
> 
> stop acting like a 2 yr old b!tch


As usual you respond with profanities like a true hezbollahi.

First of all, not a single public university in the West has a dress code (what Iranians would consider dress code at least). Private and religious institutions have their own laws.

That's irrelevant though. My point is that, as hardcore supporters of the dictatorship, you guys shouldn't be trying bend the norms and expectations in your favor. Kollang is trying to see what he can get away with and how much he can bend herasat's rules or expectations till they come down on him. As hardcore supporters of the dictatorship, you should be going out of your way and even above and beyond what they expect from you, no?



kollang said:


> http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/267266/دانشجویان-معتبرترین-دانشگاه‌های-جهان-چگونه-لباس-می‌پوشندتصاویر


Most of these are plain FALSE and incorrect. The ones that are only half true are from private and religious institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*pros and cons of school uniforms
According to proponents, school uniforms:*

*•* Help prevent gangs from forming on campus
*•* Encourage discipline
*•* Help students resist peer pressure to buy trendy clothes
*•* Help identify intruders in the school
*• *Diminish economic and social barriers between students
*•* Increase a sense of belonging and school pride
*•* Improve attendance

*Opponents contend that school uniforms:*

*•* Violate a student's right to freedom of expression
*•* Are simply a Band-Aid on the issue of school violence
*•* Make students a target for bullies from other schools
*•* Are a financial burden for poor families
*• *Are an unfair additional expense for parents who pay taxes for a free public education
*•* Are difficult to enforce in public schools


I'm pro dress code, but not from a religious point of view. Just for modesty and discipline and less difference between students. Outside school or at home dress how you like, still acceptable for the society and environment. ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Bargh-control daneshgah beynolmelali qazvin.jaleb inke mekanikesh qabul nashodam ba rotbe 2037(zir goruhe1)!jaleb ta inke emsal ta rotbe 65 bargh e sharif por shod vali parsal az madreseye ma ba rotbe 120 qabuli dashtim.sal be sal fargh mikone.
> ....................................
> Emsal dustam(dust ke na,ham madrese i) ba rotbe 9000 "mohandesi" shimi "sharif" qabul shode!chera? pedaresh 20 sal baade jang fot karde va shahid mahsub shode(janbaz bude).mani ke 1 sal mesle khar dars khundam bayad beram qazvin in ikbiri ke hichi dars nakhunde mire sharif!jalebe taraf 10 ta dus dokhtar dare va har ruz to qelyun sara pelase.be sheddat ham dudiye.akhe in edalate??ridam be in mamlekat.ah
> 
> Emsal sahmiye haro ba qeyre sahmiye ha qati kardan intor shode dige.khak to sareshun.


@kollang bah bah ham reshteh shodim ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *pros and cons of school uniforms
> According to proponents, school uniforms:*
> 
> *•* Help prevent gangs from forming on campus
> *•* Encourage discipline
> *•* Help students resist peer pressure to buy trendy clothes
> *•* Help identify intruders in the school
> *• *Diminish economic and social barriers between students
> *•* Increase a sense of belonging and school pride
> *•* Improve attendance
> 
> *Opponents contend that school uniforms:*
> 
> *•* Violate a student's right to freedom of expression
> *•* Are simply a Band-Aid on the issue of school violence
> *•* Make students a target for bullies from other schools
> *•* Are a financial burden for poor families
> *• *Are an unfair additional expense for parents who pay taxes for a free public education
> *•* Are difficult to enforce in public schools
> 
> 
> I'm pro dress code, but not from a religious point of view. Just for modesty and discipline and less difference between students. Outside school or at home dress how you like, still acceptable for the society and environment.​


I see your point, and I'm actually somewhat pro uniform as well (but only in high school, not post secondary), but the situation with herasat in Iran's institutions is different from the normal do's and don'ts of civilized world (as you know).

Post secondary students are adults and an adult shouldn't be told what to dress like in a public setting. That's why no public institution has a dress code in the West (apart from the very obvious shit). It can't be enforced by law anyway. It's illegal. Universities aren't designed just for education in the obvious sense of the term, but also designed to allow people to find who they are as people. It's where anything goes and you're encouraged to think outside the box.


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> @kollang bah bah ham reshteh shodim ke.


bah bah.shoma ham gerayeshetun controlle?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Rick Steves on Iranian universities (fast forward to 20:43) and how Western universities are the exact opposite (in that they're designed to make you understand who you are as a person and limit conformity as much as possible).


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> 110 nafar?Hameye reshte haye daneshgah e ma 15 ta 20 nafar migiran.
> Haman, dadash kheyli goli.merci az comentet.


fadat sham azizam , goli az shomast 

are daneshgah ma injooriast  albate daneshgah tehran ham reshteye pezeshki age eshtebah nakarde basham 150 nafaran 

garche motmaen nistam



Abii said:


> Rick Steves on Iranian universities (fast forward to 20:43).


bebin man kari nadaram "rick steve" che gohi khorde dar mored daneshgah haye iran 

avalan rick steve che khariye ? 

dovoman to tooye canada dars khoondi man too iran , says it all i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Are, to ke hanouz 1 rouz ham daneshgah narafti va hanouz shaashet kaf nakardeh va ta shahabdolazim bishtar narafti, behtar az man ke touye ye daneshgah e top 10 e USA dars mikhounam midouni. midouni tehraniyaa be amsaal e to chi migan?


azizam age harf nazani kasi fekr nemikone ke lali...gotftam ke beduni...

Ba madrak be andaze e kafi qahve it kardam va dige jaye bahs nist.bishtar az 2 comment hosele nadaram be zer zerat javab bedam pas behtare hamin ja bahso tamum koni.khob?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> bah bah.shoma ham gerayeshetun controlle?


 .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

*Iran: Happy video dancers sentenced to 91 lashes and jail*

BBC News - Iran: Happy video dancers sentenced to 91 lashes and jail


lol this was in the list of most viewed on the BBC app. Hezbollahis, you may now start making excuses for the akhoonds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

All posters must speak in English, commenting in any other language is against the forum rules.


----------



## Abii

Jungibaaz said:


> All posters must speak in English, commenting in any other language is against the forum rules.


What changed all of a sudden? You just barge in for attention as if the thread was created yesterday. Thread's been open for a year and suddenly it's an issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii




----------



## MrShabi2010

haman10 said:


> nothing as hot as ISIS i suppose
> 
> they are so HOT !!
> 
> View attachment 50330


Hahaha hilarious salute to who ever made this, This guy looks Sick (Sikh). *Trying to make a pun*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

@New Unfortunately not many people here seem to care about it at all, it saddens me deeply and frustrates me.

Come on guys, wtf?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> عملیات تخریب کامل با پشتیبانی برخی افراد که با ضرب و جرح و استفاده از وسایلی مانند چماق دو نفر از فعالان میراث فرهنگی شیراز و سه نفر از اعضای یگان حفاظت اداره کل میراث فرهنگی این استان را مضروب کردند، انجام شد.



yek shiraz bood va farhangesh , ounam be fana raft

yani man age raees police chizi boodam too shiraz midadam hamashoono az darvazeye shahr avizoon konan

fvking bastards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Esfand said:


> @New Unfortunately not many people here seem to care about it at all, it saddens me deeply and frustrates me.
> 
> Come on guys, wtf?


When they sentence a bunch of young innocent kids to 91 lashes and prison time for making a cover for the song Happy, you think people have the time for all these other stuff? There's so much shit going on over there that this is the least of people's problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Esfand said:


> @New Unfortunately not many people here seem to care about it at all, it saddens me deeply and frustrates me.


Care or not to care, that's no more important, this country is doomed, we had time, these people had time and chance to improve themselves culturally, ethically, educationally (and I am not talking about degrees), reasonably, ... and they chose to become a bunch of uneducated, uncultured, retarded, fools and thieves.
As I have always said, this is the history repeating himself, and the interesting days are yet to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Esfand said:


> @New Unfortunately not many people here seem to care about it at all, it saddens me deeply and frustrates me.
> 
> Come on guys, wtf?



When bunch of Hezbollahi retards wanted to destroy Persepolis in 80's , You can not expect people to care about such unknown places .

Apart from IR's advantages , They have acted like jerks in many fields as well .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

Abii said:


> What changed all of a sudden? You just barge in for attention as if the thread was created yesterday. Thread's been open for a year and suddenly it's an issue?



Nothing has changed. NOTHING has changed. *Only thing that's all jumpy is your rotten attitude. *

I was about to warn YOU for a post you made in this thread insulting in another language. You have to speak in English, just because ME mods are in short supply doesn't mean you all are immune to regulations and rules. 

One of the people in this thread reported you, so that means your posts and this thread are MY BUSINESS now. 

Here, take a look: 

Stick to English please!

I barged in to save your @sses from getting warnings. It's a forum rule, obey it or be ready for the consequences. I'll shut this thread down if I have to, stick to English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Care or not to care, that's no more important, this country is doomed, we had time, these people had time and chance to improve themselves culturally, ethically, educationally (and I am not talking about degrees), reasonably, ... and they chose to become a bunch of uneducated, uncultured, retarded, fools and thieves.
> As I have always said, this is the history repeating himself, and the interesting days are yet to come
















Jungibaaz said:


> Nothing has changed. NOTHING has changed. Only thing that's all jumpy is your rotten attitude.
> I was about to warn YOU for a post you made in this thread insulting in another language. You have to speak in English, just because ME mods are in short supply doesn't mean you all are immune to regulations and rules.
> One of the people in this thread reported you, so that means your posts and this thread are MY BUSINESS now.
> Here, take a look:
> Stick to English please!
> I barged in to save your @sses from getting warnings. It's a forum rule, obey it or be ready for the consequences. I'll shut this thread down if I have to, stick to English.


bilaakh baw ridi .means take it easy.

check the first post of this thread :


> For language; "We can use Persian but we'll also have to use English to inform other non-Persian members."


and this one :


> Ok guys, you can talk in English and Persian here, about whatever you want, but, only and only here.
> In any other place in this section, English language should be used, so I have to be more strict since warnings have not been enough. Do not use non-English language in any other thread. Also, do not insult anyone here, even in Persian, or I'll have to close the thread and issue infractions.
> Sorry for being too strict, but I have to follow the rules too



well..now you are saying this after writing more than 1000 pages ? come on
absolutely a CHANGE

BY THE WAY just check this thread " stupid and funny from all over the world " and tell our pakistani bros to write in english... then come back and give us a warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Abii said:


>



Americans are so much worried about an incident that happened 1000 miles away from them.LoL


----------



## Jungibaaz

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 67428
> 
> View attachment 67386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bilaakh baw ridi .means take it easy.
> 
> check the first post of this thread :
> 
> and this one :
> 
> 
> well..now you are saying this after writing more than 1000 pages ? come on
> absolutely a CHANGE
> 
> BY THE WAY just check this thread " stupid and funny from all over the world " and tell our pakistani bros to write in english... then come back and give us a warning.



The 'Pakistani bros' who write in urdu aren't insulting each other or reporting, besides, I can understand them and therefore act when reports are made. 

You folks, when you report, I show up here and I can understand apart from a word or two. Forum rules have always discouraged other languages, but I'm asking you to speak from English now on in this thread. 

I did not change anything, the forum rules were tweaked a bit about a year ago, precisely because ME members like to insult each others in their own languages, and Pakistani mods can't intervene properly.

This is not a court of law anyway my friend, everything I'm telling you, I'm telling you as per my duties, I don't want to ban it because I felt like it. I have to. 

One of you reported it (I won't mention any names) and now I have come to deal with it. I don't care what it was before, it's irrelevant. Stick to English from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Jungibaaz said:


> The 'Pakistani bros' who write in urdu aren't insulting each other or reporting, besides, I can understand them and therefore act when reports are made.
> 
> You folks, when you report, I show up here and I can understand apart from a word or two. Forum rules have always discouraged other languages, but I'm asking you to speak from English now on in this thread.
> 
> I did not change anything, the forum rules were tweaked a bit about a year ago, precisely because ME members like to insult each others in their own languages, and Pakistani mods can't intervene properly.
> 
> This is not a court of law anyway my friend, everything I'm telling you, I'm telling you as per my duties, I don't want to ban it because I felt like it. I have to.
> 
> One of you reported it (I won't mention any names) and now I have come to deal with it. I don't care what it was before, it's irrelevant. Stick to English from now on.


Mate , the person who reported this page is not even iranian . @rmi5 can leave the thread at will .

that being said , @Serpentine and @Horus can read farsi so u have 2 moderators who can read what we write

take it easy bro @Abii is always jumpy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

Finally here! Hopefully I can take it for a test drive tomorrow. I'm already looking at new lenses and I've barely taken two pics with this

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Finally here! Hopefully I can take it for a test drive tomorrow. I'm already looking at new lenses and I've barely taken two pics with this


mobaraket bashe azizam 

cheghadr to goli

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Guys, from now on, any personal insults in English or Persian immediately results in a day long thread ban, and if repeated, it'll be one week, and then a 2 point infraction.

Since it is a chill thread, I have usually tried to either only delete posts or give pre-warnings besides it, but now things will be more strict.

Also, try to post in English more often rather than Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Alberta, woot woot! I drove 12 hours on these roads last summer, but mostly at night so I missed a lot. Canada is truly a beautiful country. 
Edit: but in the winter all this becomes a single solid sheet of ice haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Hey old-timers ! still remember MAFIA I ?? 












BScriptview editor and you are free to f... the whole game in the way you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

I can't remember if I asked you this, but what kind of lenses do you have? It's 4 in the morning right now and I pretty much spent the past 4-5 hours reading about lenses and what's used for what. Learned quite a bit, but I'm trying to absorb all the information. I want to buy a prime lens and trying to decide between 35mm, 40mm and 50mm. 

Leaning towards the 40mm right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Abii @rahi2357 guys, please accept my deepest condolences,
It seems the Qomization of Shiraz is started, and you guys should say good buy to the traditional nice, beautiful and Live city of Shiraz as we knew it.
تخریب خانه های تاریخی شیراز و جای خالی دلواپسان! | شیراز ۱۴۰۰، شیراز پایتخت فرهنگی ایران
بیایید برای یافتن رانندگان لودرها دست به دست هم دهیم! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK
A city with millions of jobless unmarried(due to harsh economical conditions) youth population is spending hundreds or even thousands of billions of Tomans to build "Beyn o Alharamein", and that's just the beginning, cause they want to replace the cultural, historical, beautiful, fun, city of Shiraz with a Qom like religious one where the city is overwhelmed with "Tollabs" that are studing in the "Hoze haye elmiye" of the 3rd haram.
Ridiculous, Laughable, Tragic, Pathetic, Silly, Insulting, phrases are not also capable to describe the situation correctly.
Guys, it's ridiculous to think that's an effort to increase the spirituality of the population, that's just another kingdom palace in the south.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> @Abii @rahi2357 guys, please accept my deepest condolences,
> It seems the Qomization of Shiraz is started, and you guys should say good buy to the traditional nice, beautiful and Live city of Shiraz as we knew it.
> تخریب خانه های تاریخی شیراز و جای خالی دلواپسان! | شیراز ۱۴۰۰، شیراز پایتخت فرهنگی ایران
> بیایید برای یافتن رانندگان لودرها دست به دست هم دهیم! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK
> A city with millions of jobless unmarried(due to harsh economical conditions) youth population is spending hundreds or even thousands of billions of Tomans to build "Beyn o Alharamein", and that's just the beginning, cause they want to replace the cultural, historical, beautiful, fun, city of Shiraz with a Qom like religious one where the city is overwhelmed with "Tollabs" that are studing in the "Hoze haye elmiye" of the 3rd haram.
> Ridiculous, Laughable, Tragic, Pathetic, Silly, Insulting, phrases are not also capable to describe the situation correctly.
> Guys, it's ridiculous to think that's an effort to increase the spirituality of the population, that's just another kingdom palace in the south.



Take it easy dude . Looking at this country right now reminds me this :


ای آزادی اگر به سرزمین ما آمدی
وعده تو خالی نده نفت را بر سر سفره ها یمان نیاور، نانمان را برسفره هایمان باقی بگذار
از تلاش انسانی بگو.از سازندگی وآبادانی بگو از تعهد کور نگو.از تخصص و دانش بگو.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

S00R3NA said:


> Take it easy dude . Looking at this country right now reminds me this :
> 
> 
> ای آزادی اگر به سرزمین ما آمدی
> وعده تو خالی نده نفت را بر سر سفره ها یمان نیاور، نانمان را برسفره هایمان باقی بگذار
> از تلاش انسانی بگو.از سازندگی وآبادانی بگو از تعهد کور نگو.از تخصص و دانش بگو.


As Soheil always says this is "huge"
I call it 98.5 percent mismanagement (or better to say no management) and 1.5 percent worldwide drought.
بدترین وضعیت آبی در تاریخ هزاران ساله ایران / چاره چیست؟!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> guys, please accept my deepest condolences,
> It seems the Qomization of Shiraz is started, and you guys should say good buy to the traditional nice, beautiful and Live city of Shiraz as we knew it.
> تخریب خانه های تاریخی شیراز و جای خالی دلواپسان! | شیراز ۱۴۰۰، شیراز پایتخت فرهنگی ایران
> بیایید برای یافتن رانندگان لودرها دست به دست هم دهیم! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK
> A city with millions of jobless unmarried(due to harsh economical conditions) youth population is spending hundreds or even thousands of billions of Tomans to build "Beyn o Alharamein", and that's just the beginning, cause they want to replace the cultural, historical, beautiful, fun, city of Shiraz with a Qom like religious one where the city is overwhelmed with "Tollabs" that are studing in the "Hoze haye elmiye" of the 3rd haram.
> Ridiculous, Laughable, Tragic, Pathetic, Silly, Insulting, phrases are not also capable to describe the situation correctly.
> Guys, it's ridiculous to think that's an effort to increase the spirituality of the population, that's just another kingdom palace in the south.



















آیت الله ایمانی بیان داشت:اجازه نمی دهیم میراث فرهنگی به اسم حفظ بافت قدیمی شیراز ، حرم مطهر حضرت احمدبن موسی شاهچراغ(ع) و دیگر حرم های مطهر را از مسیر توسعه خارج کند.

امام جمعه شیراز افزود:اگر هدف میراث فرهنگی فارس جلوگیری از توسعه حرم های مطهر در شهر شیراز است باید بگویم اجازه این کار را نمی دهیم و این خواب تعبیری ندارد.

reminds me of this :





however they can destroy cultural heritage but they can't change people... well maybe they can. they can make people hate them more... so not a successful Qomization



New said:


> بدترین وضعیت آبی در تاریخ هزاران ساله ایران / چاره چیست؟!


کوروش :خدایا کشورم را از 3 بلا محفوظ نگه دار. دشمن ،خشکسالی و دروغ
well , now we got all of them. still the greatest issue in our parliament is that why our population ain't 300 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii @rahi2357 guys, please accept my deepest condolences,
> It seems the Qomization of Shiraz is started, and you guys should say good buy to the traditional nice, beautiful and Live city of Shiraz as we knew it.
> تخریب خانه های تاریخی شیراز و جای خالی دلواپسان! | شیراز ۱۴۰۰، شیراز پایتخت فرهنگی ایران
> بیایید برای یافتن رانندگان لودرها دست به دست هم دهیم! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK
> A city with millions of jobless unmarried(due to harsh economical conditions) youth population is spending hundreds or even thousands of billions of Tomans to build "Beyn o Alharamein", and that's just the beginning, cause they want to replace the cultural, historical, beautiful, fun, city of Shiraz with a Qom like religious one where the city is overwhelmed with "Tollabs" that are studing in the "Hoze haye elmiye" of the 3rd haram.
> Ridiculous, Laughable, Tragic, Pathetic, Silly, Insulting, phrases are not also capable to describe the situation correctly.
> Guys, it's ridiculous to think that's an effort to increase the spirituality of the population, that's just another kingdom palace in the south.


I knew about this for a while. They were always going to flatten that area around shah cheragh. I'm not even gonna comment on it b/c I'm just happy they're not going to flatten Perspolis! Apart from our history getting demolished, they're missing out on tourism opportunities in the future. For now nobody wants to go to the akhoond kingdom, but one day when things are better, these historical areas could be redone and they could become great attractions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

rahi2357 said:


> Hey old-timers ! still remember MAFIA I ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BScriptview editor and you are free to f... the whole game in the way you like.



Holy sh*t!! You are also a Mafia fan? I fekkin love you! 
Mafia 1 is one of my favorite games of all time. I played it at least 4 times back in the day. Man, remember that tedious driving mission? I almost broke keyboard in frustration, over that mission. LOL

I didnt like Mafia 2 very much though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

ResurgentIran said:


> Holy sh*t!! You are also a Mafia fan? I fekkin love you!
> Mafia 1 is one of my favorite games of all time. I played it at least 4 times back in the day. Man, remember that tedious driving mission? I almost broke keyboard in frustration, over that mission. LOL
> 
> I didnt like Mafia 2 very much though.


yeah i lived with it . the graphic really sucks but the plot is still perfect. in mafia II it's completely inverse. good graphic but..
watch these 





 
cobra 11 and mafia





bedmobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@haman10 @kollang @SOHEIL @MTN1917 
Guys please read this essay, which is posted on asriran, as you know people can't write harsh and critical essays on the current Iran situation, so the writer has tried his most to soften it as much as possible, don't you guys think this is the time to think a little deeper, don't you guy's think that instead of cheering for some rubbish and junk military equipment we guys as the leading youth of this bankrupted nation should start analyzing the situation deeper, when is the correct time to stop being a part of propaganda machine?

معاني صريح و تلويحي اين تحولات عظيم در سطح همسايه‌هاي ما و در مقياس جهاني چيست؟ همة كشورها به فكر توسعه و افزايش توان‌مندي هستند حتي قطر با جمعيت 250 هزار نفري معادل يك محلة تهران. اعراب جنوب خليج فارس به‌تدريج در حال خريد روزافزون سهام شركت‌هاي نفتي بزرگ جهان هستند و اگر ما در آينده بخواهيم به‌منظور دستيابي به فن‌آوري نفت و گاز، با شركت‌هاي بزرگ جهان همكاري كنيم چه‌ بسا با دستور كار سياسي همسايگان سهامدار خود نيز روبرو شويم. آيا مي‌توان عنصر فن‌آوري و تكنيك را از فرآيند توليد ثروت و قدرت ناديده گرفت؟ چيني‌ها به دو دليل وارد عرصة جهاني شده‌اند: اول فروش كالا و خدمات و دسترسي به پول و ثروت و دوم همكاري‌هاي مربوط به دستيابي فن‌آوري. از قديم روس‌ها و چيني‌ها علاقة وافري به منطقة سي‌لي‌كان‌ولي داشته‌اند به‌طوريكه آمريكا، اين منطقه را از مناطق كليدي امنيت ملي خود تلقي مي‌كند.

آيا مي‌توان به جز افزايش توان‌مندي‌هاي اقتصادي، توليدي، مالي و فن‌آوري هدف ديگري براي يك كشور در اين منظومة موجود جهاني تصور كرد؟ هر هدف سياسي و هر افق فرهنگي كه يك كشور براي خود درنظر بگيرد، تابع توليد امكانات و ثروت است. وقتي روزنامه‌ها و رسانه‌ها را مطالعه مي‌كنيم، هر فردي، هر نهادي و هر جمعيتي، اشكالات كشور را از زاويه ديد و منافع خود مي‌بيند:‌ يكي مي‌گويد مهمترين مشكل،آلودگي هواي تهران است. ديگري اظهار مي‌دارد بالا بودن تعداد سارقان و معتادان مسئله اصلي ماست.

باز ديگري تصور مي‌كند كه مسئله اصلي ما ايرانيان، تحولات عراق است. آن طرف‌تر، مطرح می شود هدف اصلي زندگي ما ايرانيان تغییر جهت و ماهیت نظام بین المللی است. همينطور مسايل ديگر: فساد، رانت‌خواري، فرسوده بودن ناوگان هوايي، بوروكراسي ناكارآمد، جاده‌هاي ناامن، بنزين ناسالم، لبنيات آلوده، بحران کمبود آب، تعداد پرونده‌هاي قضايي، نبود امكانات براي عامه مردم براي رسيدگي به بهداشت دندان، رسانه‌هاي ضعيف و عمدتاً تبليغاتي و غيره.

آيا با وجود صدها مؤسسه تحقيقاتي و هزاران محقق در كشور، تا بحال "درخت مسائل و مشكلات كشور" را ترسيم كرده‌ايم؟ آيا نبايد تقدم و تأخر مشكلات را طراحي كنيم؟ اگر افزايش توان‌مندي را به‌عنوان كليدي‌ترين هدف كشور بپذيريم، مشكلات و موانع تحقق چنين هدف كانوني كدام است؟ امروز چینی ها در بازارهای مالی آمریکا حضوری فعال دارند. امروز تحولات سياسي خاورميانه به سمتي مي‌رود كه سرنوشت جريان‌ها و كشورهاي شمال آفريقا و خاورميانه و حتي پاكستان و افغانستان با امكانات مالي كشورهاي عربي خليج فارس تعيين خواهدشد. قدرت و تأثيرگذاري وزارت خزانه‌داري آمريكا امروز با وزارت دفاع آن كشور هم‌طرازي مي‌كند. در تحولات اخير مربوط به اوكراين، ظرفيت‌هاي فكري و سياسي خانم مرکل صدراعظم آلمان نه تنها 6200 شرکت آلمانی بلکه مجموعه اتحادیه اروپا را در رابطه با تحريم‌هاي روسيه، اقناع كرد. در جهان امروز، اقناع سياسي و اقناع فرهنگي، به پشتوانه قدرت اقتصادي نياز دارد.

در كشور ما، تعداد همايش‌ها بسيار فراوان است. معمولاً، مسئولان در دو ـ سه ساعت اول حضور دارند. همايش‌ها بعضاً دو روز و حتي سه روز برگزار مي‌شوند. اگر بخاطر بياوريم در اواخر دهة 60 و اوايل 70، تنها يك فصلنامه تخصصي در متون سياسي و اقتصادي در كشور وجود داشت. اما امروز نزديك به سيصد فصلنامه در اين موضوعات در كشور توليد و منتشر مي‌شود. علي رغم رشد كمي در اين‌گونه ادبيات و متون، آيا ما هرم علت و معلولي مشكلات كشور را توانسته‌ايم طراحي كنيم؟ 

مشكل 1 و 2 و 3 كشور كدامند؟ طبعاً نمي‌توان گفت كشور 245 مشكل دارد زيرا كه مجموعه مشكلات در يك شبكة علت و معلولي معنا پيدا مي‌كنند. نمي‌توان در هر سخنراني، مشكل يك كشور را تغيير داد و يا به تناسب مخاطبان، اولويت‌هاي جامعه را تنظيم نمود. منطقي نخواهد بود كه بعضي معلول‌ها را مشكلات اصلي بدانيم و يا 20 اولويت مساوي داشته باشيم. كشورداري و حكمراني مطلوب به يك نظام فهم دقيق مسايل، علت‌ها و معلول‌ها، هرم مشكلات و طراحي درخت اولويت‌ها نياز دارد. اتاق فكر بررسي ماتريس مسايل كشور كجاست؟ بخشی ديدن مسايل كشور، غرق شدن در حل و فصل مسايل يك سازمان و ناديده‌گرفتن كل سيستم اجتماعي ـ سياسي ـ اقتصادي ـ فرهنگي ـ خارجي، ما را همچنان مشغول بحث‌هاي بديهي، كلي با حواشي فراوان كرده و خواهد كرد. اگر با نگاه سيستمي و منظومه‌وار به كل مسايل ايران ننگريم، نمي‌توانيم مشكلات را و 1 و 2 و 3 كشور را تشخيص دهيم.

اگر مجموعة مشكلات كشور را يكجا ببينيم، بنظر مي‌رسد كانون ماهوي اين مسايل در ناكارآمدي است. از خراب‌شدن آسفالت يك هفته پس از تكميل گرفته تا تأخير پروازها، از نرخ دو رقمي تورم گرفته تا اول بودن ايران در فرار مغزها، از كشته شدن 22 هزار نفر در جاده‌ها گرفته تا وضعيت درياچه اروميه و سایر تالاب ها و رودخانه ها از رتبه بسيار پايين فضاي كسب و كار در ايران گرفته تا بيكاري 65 درصد از زنان تحصيل‌كرده، از سقوط مكرر هواپيماها گرفته تا تعداد محدودروز های هوای پاک در شهر ها. مجدداً تكرار مي‌كنم: اتاق فكر بررسي ماتريس مسايل كشور كجاست؟ آيا ما در مديريت كشور به تئوري سيستم‌ها قائل هستيم؟ هر چند تمامي خلقت تابع تئوري سيستم‌هاست. 

بر اساس همين منطق، اگر ريشه مشكلات را در ناكارآمدي بدانيم كه صدها مصداق مي‌توانيم براي آن مطرح كنيم، پس بايد بپرسيم علت‌العلل ناكارآمدي ايران در كدام عنصر و عامل قابل جستجوست؟ علمي و منطقي است كه در اتاق فكر كانوني كشور، پاسخ‌هاي متعددي به اين سئوال داده شود. طي 26 سال گذشته، به يك پاسخ در رابطه با اين سئوال، پايبندي علمي و استدلالي داشته‌ام: علت‌العلل ناكارآمدي در ايران، فقدان ارتباطات بين‌المللي است.
اگر ما در حد تركيه با جهان ارتباط داشتيم، تخصص را گرامي مي‌داشتيم و به يك نفر، بیش از ده حكم اجرايي نمي‌داديم. 
اگر ارتباطات جدي بين‌المللي داشتيم، سريع آلودگي هواي تهران، ايمني جاده‌ها، ترافيك شهري، نظام اداري و دهها مورد را مجبور مي‌شديم حل و فصل كنيم.
اگر ارتباطات وسيع بين‌المللي داشتيم، نمي‌توانستيم نرخ دو رقمي تورم را براي دهه‌ها حفظ كنيم.
اگر بين‌المللي بوديم، در دانشگاههاي ما، از اساتید کره ای و ژاپنی گرفته تا محققان مصری و برزیلی حضور پيدا مي‌كردند، تدريس مي‌كردند، آموزش مي‌دادند و مي‌آموختند و افراد دانشگاهی در داخل کشور، خود را محك مي‌زدند. 
اگر بين‌المللي بوديم، قبول نمي‌كرديم درصد قابل توجهي از مردم ايران از اتومبيل پرايد استفاده كنند. 
اگر بين‌المللي عمل مي‌كرديم، روبروي شاخص ارزي ايران در صرافي‌هاي خارجي، معادل های بسیار ضعیف را نمي‌ديديم.

منظور از بين‌المللي‌شدن چيست؟ سه اصل است:‌ رقابت، كيفيت و استاندارد. تصور نكنيد كه مقصود تعامل صرفاً با غرب است. يكي از بهترين مصاديق براي فهم بين‌المللي‌شدن، كشور كره جنوبي است. هم پيشرفت خارق‌العاده‌اي كرده‌اند و بدون منابع طبيعي نزديك به يك تريليون دلار توليد ناخالص داخلي دارند. هم زبان و فرهنگ و ادبيات خود را حفظ كرده‌اند و هم مي‌توانند با سيستمي رقابتي و جهاني كه بپا كرده‌اند، همساية شمالي خود را تهديد اقتصادي كنند. كرة شمالي نگران بازشدن است چون تضادهاي دروني آن برملا مي‌شود و نظمي كه ايجاد كرده‌اند را متزلزل مي‌كند. 

آيا من و شما مي‌توانيم سه نفر از مقامات كره جنوبي را نام ببريم. احتمالاً خير. چون كره جنوبي سيستم است و نه فرد. اما همين كه در جهان گفته مي‌شد ونزوئلا يا ليبي، همه مي‌دانستند نام كدام افراد را بايد مطرح كنند. اول شرط توسعه‌يافتگي اين است كه همه بپذيرند، سيستم‌سازي مبناي تحول است و افراد صرفاً سيستم را مديريت مي‌كنند. مباني پيشرفت و فرآيندهاي تحول كيفي در حد عمومي و سهل‌الوصول شده‌اند و مصاديق آن در آسيا و آمريكاي لاتين پيدا مي‌شود كه مي‌شود آنها را در گوگل جستجو كرد و نيازي به اين همه جلسه، همايش، سخنراني، ميزگرد، صدها سايت و جدول‌هاي نافرجام نيست. بنظر مي‌رسد از اوايل سلطنت ناصرالدين شاه تاكنون در كشور ما بحث مي‌شود كه پيشرفت خوب است يا بد.

اعتقاد به كشور و آينده كشور و آينده مردم ايران باعث خواهد شد تا از مباحث نظري عبور كرده و به راهبردها و سياست‌هاي جهان‌شمول و محك‌خورده جهاني روي‌ آوريم و مانع از بروز بحران‌هاي جديد شويم. اگر اين‌گونه تصميم‌گيري‌ها و چرخش‌ها صورت نپذيرد، متأسفانه با قواعد علمي مي‌توان نتيجه گرفت ايران با يك فرآيند افول پايدار روبرو خواهدشد. مسئله ما ناكارآمدي است و راه‌حل آن بين‌المللي‌شدن است. سيستم، ترتب، تخصص، كيفيت، رقابت و استاندارد منحصراً در سايه روابط گسترده بين‌المللي قابل تحقق است. ملتي كه ثروت دارد، مي‌تواند فرهنگ و ارزش‌هاي خود را نيز حفظ كند. ملتي كه ثروت دارد مي‌تواند استقلال و حاكميت سياسي خود را حفظ كند و حكومتي كه توليد ثروت را براي عامه مردم خود تسهيل مي‌كند به مهم‌ترين منبع مشروعيت‌يابي سياسي نيز دسترسي پيدا مي‌كند.

در برابر هر آنچه گفته شد اما يك نقطه باقي ماند. در كشور ما بيش از صدها سايت و تنها در شهر تهران 37 روزنامه به اطلاع‌رساني، تحليل و تبليغ مشغولند. در اين آشفته بازار خبر و تحليل و تبليغ، فهم دقيق، علمي، سيستماتيك و منصفانه مسايل ايران كار سهلي نيست. در بسیاری از مواقع، مزاج، تعصب، احساس، حسادت، كينه‌توزي، تحريف، بزرگ‌نمايي، سياه‌نمايي در خبر و تحليل و تبليغ و ترويج همه در هم مطرح مي‌شوند. تميز صواب از ناصواب بسيار مشكل است. تمیز تواضع از تزویر که بعضا با هم آمیخته می شوند، کار هر کسی نیست. بدون ترديد هستند روزنامه‌ها و سايت‌هايي كه دغدغة كشور و مردم ايران را دارند و به جامعه معيار و آگاهي مي‌دهند. در عين حال، خلأ تحليل علمي، بي‌طرف، سيستم‌وار و آينده‌نگرانه مشاهده مي‌شود. 

در متدلوژي علوم انساني، كارآمدترين و دقيق‌ترين روش فهم يك پديده، مقايسة آن با پديده‌هاي مشابه است. شايد براي دستيابي به يك تحليل علمي، سيستماتيك، واقع‌بينانه و منصفانه از مسايل كشور، مقايسه آن با شاخص‌هاي كشورهايي مانند تركيه، امارات، كره جنوبي، سنگاپور، مالزي و اندونزي مناسب‌ترين روش باشد.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @haman10 @kollang @SOHEIL @MTN1917
> Guys please read this essay, which is posted on asriran, as you know people can't write harsh and critical essays on the current Iran situation, so the writer has tried his most to soften it as much as possible, don't you guys think this is the time to think a little deeper, don't you guy's think that instead of cheering for some rubbish and junk military equipment we guys as the leading youth of this bankrupted nation should start analyzing the situation deeper, when is the correct time to stop being a part of propaganda machine?
> 
> معاني صريح و تلويحي اين تحولات عظيم در سطح همسايه‌هاي ما و در مقياس جهاني چيست؟ همة كشورها به فكر توسعه و افزايش توان‌مندي هستند حتي قطر با جمعيت 250 هزار نفري معادل يك محلة تهران. اعراب جنوب خليج فارس به‌تدريج در حال خريد روزافزون سهام شركت‌هاي نفتي بزرگ جهان هستند و اگر ما در آينده بخواهيم به‌منظور دستيابي به فن‌آوري نفت و گاز، با شركت‌هاي بزرگ جهان همكاري كنيم چه‌ بسا با دستور كار سياسي همسايگان سهامدار خود نيز روبرو شويم. آيا مي‌توان عنصر فن‌آوري و تكنيك را از فرآيند توليد ثروت و قدرت ناديده گرفت؟ چيني‌ها به دو دليل وارد عرصة جهاني شده‌اند: اول فروش كالا و خدمات و دسترسي به پول و ثروت و دوم همكاري‌هاي مربوط به دستيابي فن‌آوري. از قديم روس‌ها و چيني‌ها علاقة وافري به منطقة سي‌لي‌كان‌ولي داشته‌اند به‌طوريكه آمريكا، اين منطقه را از مناطق كليدي امنيت ملي خود تلقي مي‌كند.
> 
> آيا مي‌توان به جز افزايش توان‌مندي‌هاي اقتصادي، توليدي، مالي و فن‌آوري هدف ديگري براي يك كشور در اين منظومة موجود جهاني تصور كرد؟ هر هدف سياسي و هر افق فرهنگي كه يك كشور براي خود درنظر بگيرد، تابع توليد امكانات و ثروت است. وقتي روزنامه‌ها و رسانه‌ها را مطالعه مي‌كنيم، هر فردي، هر نهادي و هر جمعيتي، اشكالات كشور را از زاويه ديد و منافع خود مي‌بيند:‌ يكي مي‌گويد مهمترين مشكل،آلودگي هواي تهران است. ديگري اظهار مي‌دارد بالا بودن تعداد سارقان و معتادان مسئله اصلي ماست.
> 
> باز ديگري تصور مي‌كند كه مسئله اصلي ما ايرانيان، تحولات عراق است. آن طرف‌تر، مطرح می شود هدف اصلي زندگي ما ايرانيان تغییر جهت و ماهیت نظام بین المللی است. همينطور مسايل ديگر: فساد، رانت‌خواري، فرسوده بودن ناوگان هوايي، بوروكراسي ناكارآمد، جاده‌هاي ناامن، بنزين ناسالم، لبنيات آلوده، بحران کمبود آب، تعداد پرونده‌هاي قضايي، نبود امكانات براي عامه مردم براي رسيدگي به بهداشت دندان، رسانه‌هاي ضعيف و عمدتاً تبليغاتي و غيره.
> 
> آيا با وجود صدها مؤسسه تحقيقاتي و هزاران محقق در كشور، تا بحال "درخت مسائل و مشكلات كشور" را ترسيم كرده‌ايم؟ آيا نبايد تقدم و تأخر مشكلات را طراحي كنيم؟ اگر افزايش توان‌مندي را به‌عنوان كليدي‌ترين هدف كشور بپذيريم، مشكلات و موانع تحقق چنين هدف كانوني كدام است؟ امروز چینی ها در بازارهای مالی آمریکا حضوری فعال دارند. امروز تحولات سياسي خاورميانه به سمتي مي‌رود كه سرنوشت جريان‌ها و كشورهاي شمال آفريقا و خاورميانه و حتي پاكستان و افغانستان با امكانات مالي كشورهاي عربي خليج فارس تعيين خواهدشد. قدرت و تأثيرگذاري وزارت خزانه‌داري آمريكا امروز با وزارت دفاع آن كشور هم‌طرازي مي‌كند. در تحولات اخير مربوط به اوكراين، ظرفيت‌هاي فكري و سياسي خانم مرکل صدراعظم آلمان نه تنها 6200 شرکت آلمانی بلکه مجموعه اتحادیه اروپا را در رابطه با تحريم‌هاي روسيه، اقناع كرد. در جهان امروز، اقناع سياسي و اقناع فرهنگي، به پشتوانه قدرت اقتصادي نياز دارد.
> 
> در كشور ما، تعداد همايش‌ها بسيار فراوان است. معمولاً، مسئولان در دو ـ سه ساعت اول حضور دارند. همايش‌ها بعضاً دو روز و حتي سه روز برگزار مي‌شوند. اگر بخاطر بياوريم در اواخر دهة 60 و اوايل 70، تنها يك فصلنامه تخصصي در متون سياسي و اقتصادي در كشور وجود داشت. اما امروز نزديك به سيصد فصلنامه در اين موضوعات در كشور توليد و منتشر مي‌شود. علي رغم رشد كمي در اين‌گونه ادبيات و متون، آيا ما هرم علت و معلولي مشكلات كشور را توانسته‌ايم طراحي كنيم؟
> 
> مشكل 1 و 2 و 3 كشور كدامند؟ طبعاً نمي‌توان گفت كشور 245 مشكل دارد زيرا كه مجموعه مشكلات در يك شبكة علت و معلولي معنا پيدا مي‌كنند. نمي‌توان در هر سخنراني، مشكل يك كشور را تغيير داد و يا به تناسب مخاطبان، اولويت‌هاي جامعه را تنظيم نمود. منطقي نخواهد بود كه بعضي معلول‌ها را مشكلات اصلي بدانيم و يا 20 اولويت مساوي داشته باشيم. كشورداري و حكمراني مطلوب به يك نظام فهم دقيق مسايل، علت‌ها و معلول‌ها، هرم مشكلات و طراحي درخت اولويت‌ها نياز دارد. اتاق فكر بررسي ماتريس مسايل كشور كجاست؟ بخشی ديدن مسايل كشور، غرق شدن در حل و فصل مسايل يك سازمان و ناديده‌گرفتن كل سيستم اجتماعي ـ سياسي ـ اقتصادي ـ فرهنگي ـ خارجي، ما را همچنان مشغول بحث‌هاي بديهي، كلي با حواشي فراوان كرده و خواهد كرد. اگر با نگاه سيستمي و منظومه‌وار به كل مسايل ايران ننگريم، نمي‌توانيم مشكلات را و 1 و 2 و 3 كشور را تشخيص دهيم.
> 
> اگر مجموعة مشكلات كشور را يكجا ببينيم، بنظر مي‌رسد كانون ماهوي اين مسايل در ناكارآمدي است. از خراب‌شدن آسفالت يك هفته پس از تكميل گرفته تا تأخير پروازها، از نرخ دو رقمي تورم گرفته تا اول بودن ايران در فرار مغزها، از كشته شدن 22 هزار نفر در جاده‌ها گرفته تا وضعيت درياچه اروميه و سایر تالاب ها و رودخانه ها از رتبه بسيار پايين فضاي كسب و كار در ايران گرفته تا بيكاري 65 درصد از زنان تحصيل‌كرده، از سقوط مكرر هواپيماها گرفته تا تعداد محدودروز های هوای پاک در شهر ها. مجدداً تكرار مي‌كنم: اتاق فكر بررسي ماتريس مسايل كشور كجاست؟ آيا ما در مديريت كشور به تئوري سيستم‌ها قائل هستيم؟ هر چند تمامي خلقت تابع تئوري سيستم‌هاست.
> 
> بر اساس همين منطق، اگر ريشه مشكلات را در ناكارآمدي بدانيم كه صدها مصداق مي‌توانيم براي آن مطرح كنيم، پس بايد بپرسيم علت‌العلل ناكارآمدي ايران در كدام عنصر و عامل قابل جستجوست؟ علمي و منطقي است كه در اتاق فكر كانوني كشور، پاسخ‌هاي متعددي به اين سئوال داده شود. طي 26 سال گذشته، به يك پاسخ در رابطه با اين سئوال، پايبندي علمي و استدلالي داشته‌ام: علت‌العلل ناكارآمدي در ايران، فقدان ارتباطات بين‌المللي است.
> اگر ما در حد تركيه با جهان ارتباط داشتيم، تخصص را گرامي مي‌داشتيم و به يك نفر، بیش از ده حكم اجرايي نمي‌داديم.
> اگر ارتباطات جدي بين‌المللي داشتيم، سريع آلودگي هواي تهران، ايمني جاده‌ها، ترافيك شهري، نظام اداري و دهها مورد را مجبور مي‌شديم حل و فصل كنيم.
> اگر ارتباطات وسيع بين‌المللي داشتيم، نمي‌توانستيم نرخ دو رقمي تورم را براي دهه‌ها حفظ كنيم.
> اگر بين‌المللي بوديم، در دانشگاههاي ما، از اساتید کره ای و ژاپنی گرفته تا محققان مصری و برزیلی حضور پيدا مي‌كردند، تدريس مي‌كردند، آموزش مي‌دادند و مي‌آموختند و افراد دانشگاهی در داخل کشور، خود را محك مي‌زدند.
> اگر بين‌المللي بوديم، قبول نمي‌كرديم درصد قابل توجهي از مردم ايران از اتومبيل پرايد استفاده كنند.
> اگر بين‌المللي عمل مي‌كرديم، روبروي شاخص ارزي ايران در صرافي‌هاي خارجي، معادل های بسیار ضعیف را نمي‌ديديم.
> 
> منظور از بين‌المللي‌شدن چيست؟ سه اصل است:‌ رقابت، كيفيت و استاندارد. تصور نكنيد كه مقصود تعامل صرفاً با غرب است. يكي از بهترين مصاديق براي فهم بين‌المللي‌شدن، كشور كره جنوبي است. هم پيشرفت خارق‌العاده‌اي كرده‌اند و بدون منابع طبيعي نزديك به يك تريليون دلار توليد ناخالص داخلي دارند. هم زبان و فرهنگ و ادبيات خود را حفظ كرده‌اند و هم مي‌توانند با سيستمي رقابتي و جهاني كه بپا كرده‌اند، همساية شمالي خود را تهديد اقتصادي كنند. كرة شمالي نگران بازشدن است چون تضادهاي دروني آن برملا مي‌شود و نظمي كه ايجاد كرده‌اند را متزلزل مي‌كند.
> 
> آيا من و شما مي‌توانيم سه نفر از مقامات كره جنوبي را نام ببريم. احتمالاً خير. چون كره جنوبي سيستم است و نه فرد. اما همين كه در جهان گفته مي‌شد ونزوئلا يا ليبي، همه مي‌دانستند نام كدام افراد را بايد مطرح كنند. اول شرط توسعه‌يافتگي اين است كه همه بپذيرند، سيستم‌سازي مبناي تحول است و افراد صرفاً سيستم را مديريت مي‌كنند. مباني پيشرفت و فرآيندهاي تحول كيفي در حد عمومي و سهل‌الوصول شده‌اند و مصاديق آن در آسيا و آمريكاي لاتين پيدا مي‌شود كه مي‌شود آنها را در گوگل جستجو كرد و نيازي به اين همه جلسه، همايش، سخنراني، ميزگرد، صدها سايت و جدول‌هاي نافرجام نيست. بنظر مي‌رسد از اوايل سلطنت ناصرالدين شاه تاكنون در كشور ما بحث مي‌شود كه پيشرفت خوب است يا بد.
> 
> اعتقاد به كشور و آينده كشور و آينده مردم ايران باعث خواهد شد تا از مباحث نظري عبور كرده و به راهبردها و سياست‌هاي جهان‌شمول و محك‌خورده جهاني روي‌ آوريم و مانع از بروز بحران‌هاي جديد شويم. اگر اين‌گونه تصميم‌گيري‌ها و چرخش‌ها صورت نپذيرد، متأسفانه با قواعد علمي مي‌توان نتيجه گرفت ايران با يك فرآيند افول پايدار روبرو خواهدشد. مسئله ما ناكارآمدي است و راه‌حل آن بين‌المللي‌شدن است. سيستم، ترتب، تخصص، كيفيت، رقابت و استاندارد منحصراً در سايه روابط گسترده بين‌المللي قابل تحقق است. ملتي كه ثروت دارد، مي‌تواند فرهنگ و ارزش‌هاي خود را نيز حفظ كند. ملتي كه ثروت دارد مي‌تواند استقلال و حاكميت سياسي خود را حفظ كند و حكومتي كه توليد ثروت را براي عامه مردم خود تسهيل مي‌كند به مهم‌ترين منبع مشروعيت‌يابي سياسي نيز دسترسي پيدا مي‌كند.
> 
> در برابر هر آنچه گفته شد اما يك نقطه باقي ماند. در كشور ما بيش از صدها سايت و تنها در شهر تهران 37 روزنامه به اطلاع‌رساني، تحليل و تبليغ مشغولند. در اين آشفته بازار خبر و تحليل و تبليغ، فهم دقيق، علمي، سيستماتيك و منصفانه مسايل ايران كار سهلي نيست. در بسیاری از مواقع، مزاج، تعصب، احساس، حسادت، كينه‌توزي، تحريف، بزرگ‌نمايي، سياه‌نمايي در خبر و تحليل و تبليغ و ترويج همه در هم مطرح مي‌شوند. تميز صواب از ناصواب بسيار مشكل است. تمیز تواضع از تزویر که بعضا با هم آمیخته می شوند، کار هر کسی نیست. بدون ترديد هستند روزنامه‌ها و سايت‌هايي كه دغدغة كشور و مردم ايران را دارند و به جامعه معيار و آگاهي مي‌دهند. در عين حال، خلأ تحليل علمي، بي‌طرف، سيستم‌وار و آينده‌نگرانه مشاهده مي‌شود.
> 
> در متدلوژي علوم انساني، كارآمدترين و دقيق‌ترين روش فهم يك پديده، مقايسة آن با پديده‌هاي مشابه است. شايد براي دستيابي به يك تحليل علمي، سيستماتيك، واقع‌بينانه و منصفانه از مسايل كشور، مقايسه آن با شاخص‌هاي كشورهايي مانند تركيه، امارات، كره جنوبي، سنگاپور، مالزي و اندونزي مناسب‌ترين روش باشد.​


My favorite part of the article is this:



> آيا من و شما مي‌توانيم سه نفر از مقامات كره جنوبي را نام ببريم. احتمالاً خير. چون كره جنوبي سيستم است و نه فرد. اما همين كه در جهان گفته مي‌شد ونزوئلا يا ليبي، همه مي‌دانستند نام كدام افراد را بايد مطرح كنند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## osama zafar

Whats up iranians how ya guys doin :3?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MoshteAhani

osama zafar said:


> Whats up iranians how ya guys doin :3?


fine here bro, whats up over there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## osama zafar

Nothin much just corrupt government sucking our blood what about iran?


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Guys please read this essay, which is posted on asriran, as you know people can't write harsh and critical essays on the current Iran situation, so the writer has tried his most to soften it as much as possible, don't you guys think this is the time to think a little deeper, don't you guy's think that instead of cheering for some rubbish and junk military equipment we guys as the leading youth of this bankrupted nation should start analyzing the situation deeper, when is the correct time to stop being a part of propaganda machine?


my speech is not directed towards u , so don't get upset :

midooni man vase chi khoshhalam ?

vase inke shab saat 3 age khoonevadam beram biroon khialam rahate salem bar migardan . vase inke ye saghf roo saram hast , ye mashin daram , ye shoghl daram va mitoonam zendegimo edare konam 

man vase amniat keshvaram khoshhalam . man vase pishraftaye elmi khoshhalam . N ta hamsaye darim hamashoon dargir jango badbakhtio felakat O hezar kooft o zahr mar dige an .

ma darim inja ba aramesh kamel zendegi mikonim . 

hala kodoomesh propogandast ? i am so sick an tired of people trying to lecture me here and there . WE KNOW WHATS GOING ON !!!

we are educated people !! we are just as intelligent as the ones who try to lecture us maybe even more . AND WE ARE THE MAJORITY !!!

yes ! we are the majority for lord's sake . va inja ham hastim va khahim bood .

shoma cheshmato basti ru hame chi , alan jangi ke bayad tooye khaak iran soorat migereft dare tooye keshvar haye arabi soorat migire . jang bordim labe marz doshmanamoon .

keshvar ham pishraftesh be khatere sanction ha kond shode ghabul !! ama ensaaf dashte bashin baba !! 

mikhai bargardim be zaman shah ? mikhai dobare bioftim be paye amrica ? 

agha man gheyratam nemizare !!! man sharafam ejaze nemide baradar !! man nemitoonam az ye amricaee dastoor begiram !!! man mikhaam yek gheroon pool naftam male khodam bashe !!! aslan doost daram oun yek gheroon ham ke ekhtelas mishe poolesh bere tooye jibe yek irani !!!

dard zanjani va aria bokhore tooye sare 300 million amricaee !!!

shoma ham @New jan aziz , vaghti miay yek hamchin poste nezhad parastane ie ru ke khodetam tooye irani midooni vaghiat nadare ru thank mizani daadash golam . 

yekam deghat kon rooye mataleb lotfan baad amal kon

soal man ine : aya een post ru ghabul dari ya na ? 


Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> We know there are parasitic elements within the Islamic establishment who are ready to destroy or deform our culture, niggerize and mongolize our country by importing thousands of shia niggers and mongols from nigeria and other countries for example to act as protector force for Islamic republic. Lets not forget how the internationalists destroyed France. Millions of niggers live in ghettos dealing drugs and attacking police forces with heavy guns and raping their native women, hanging aroud central station of Paris sexually harassing peoples daughters and women.
> How can you destroy a country racially and culturally? by not allowing them to be pride. How can you destroy a human being? by making him feel insecure about his character and his looks constantly.
> This parasitic establishment within Islamic republic should be destroyed and the Iranian camp should survive in this struggle. We need an extreme nationalist, even maybe racist like government in this hostile environment and world. We should be careful about any internationalist and anti-nationalist movement or ideology in Iran.
> Meanwhile we should be smart and use the benefits of Islamic republic, persianizing a big part of the country to create a more united and mono-ethnic society, not allowing western nigger and gambling immoral empty death mtv culture in our country, improving our borders etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Merci aziz az pasokhet, man posteto daghigh khundam va bana bar raayate adab say mikonam pasokhe posteto kootah bedam


haman10 said:


> midooni man vase chi khoshhalam ?
> vase inke shab saat 3 age khoonevadam beram biroon khialam rahate salem bar migardan . vase inke ye saghf roo saram hast , ye mashin daram , ye shoghl daram va mitoonam zendegimo edare konam


Aya vaghean bayad negah yek tahsilkardeye mamlekat be keshvaresh in bashe?
Aya narahat nisti ke Iran be soorate vahshatnaki balatarin amare sabt shodeye roshd saratan dar jahan ro dare?
Aye az inke 9 barabare mahdoodeye pazirofte shodeye salamat koodhaye saratan za dar tolid mahsoolat ghazaee estefade mishe narahat nisti?
Aya az inke 20 miliion javan bikar ke nemitoonan shoghl peyda konan va tashkil khanevade bedan narahat nisti?
aya az inke be khatere modiriate gheyre takhasosi, va ba pompazhe vahshatnake abhaye zirzamini Iran dare taghir eghlim mide va be ye sahraye bi abo alaf tabdil mishe narahat nisti?
Aya az inke ejazeye enteshare gozareshhaye vezarat behdasht dar tasire amvaje noise bar salamate mardom dade nemishe narahat nisti?
Aya az inke tebghe sanade toseeye 20 sale ma bayad roshd eghtesadi 8 ta 12 darsad ro tajrobe konim amma be dalil faghat va faghat modiriyate gheyre takhasosi va eshtebah dar salhaye gozashte roshde eghtesadi iran manfi boode narahat nisti?
Aya az inke bejaye sarfe manabe mali baraye ijad eshteghal dar beyn javanan oonha sarfe sakhte beynol harameyn mishe narahat nisti?
Aya az inke beshnavi be jaye tolid salane 1.8 milion shoghl baraye hefze amare bikari vahshatnake feli dar sale gozashte tebghe amare vezarate kar 80,000 shoghl kam shode narahat nisti?
Aya az inke motevasete zaman paziresh masouliat modiriati dar keshvare amrika 6 sal va dar iran 24 sal hast narahat nisti?
Aya az inke iran balatarin amare brain drain ro dar jahan dari narahat nisti?
Aya az inke bedooni yek javane tehrani hich vaght nemitoone dar tehran sahebe khune beshe faghat be dalil modiriate nasahih narahat nisti?
Aya az hajm besyar besyar besyar gostardeye fesade edari va eghtesadi dar iran khoonet be joosh nayoomade?
Aya az inke beshnavi dar in 4 sal ke tooye soorye 150,000 nafar bar asare jang mordan tooye iran faghat be khatere dozdi va modiriate gheyre takhasosi 120,000 nafar faghat dar tasadofate jadeee mordan narahat nisti?
az inke ma rotbeye avval fesade eghtesadi ro dar jahan darim?
Aya az inke be dalil sargarm kardane nasle javan daran ab mibandan be madarek daneshgahi va yek omr talash afradi mesle to va man dare bihoode va pooch mishe narahat nisti?
aya amare komiteye tahghigh va tafahose majles dar ertebate 80 darsadi dokhtar va pesar haye minor dar ertebat ba nasle mokhalef negaran nisti?
Aya az in narahat nisti ke natijeye kabare khooneheye shah dar iran shod 450,000 shahid jang va natijeye 35 sal modiriat farhangi azizan shode balatarin amare darkhast sithaye mostahjan dar jahan va hatta dar zohre ashoora narahat nisti?

.

.
.
va milionha soale dige
kodoom khari goft shahe nekbat, pesaram tamam talash bashariat dar residan be madineye fazele boode va hast va oonaee ke tabdil mishan be mashin propagandaye hokoomat ha dar haghighat hich farghi ba oonhaee ke emam hoseino koshtan baraye dastgahe hokoomate yazid nadaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MTN1917

New said:


> @haman10 @kollang @SOHEIL @MTN1917
> Guys please read this essay, which is posted on asriran, as you know people can't write harsh and critical essays on the current Iran situation, so the writer has tried his most to soften it as much as possible, don't you guys think this is the time to think a little deeper, don't you guy's think that instead of cheering for some rubbish and *junk military equipment *we guys as the leading youth of this bankrupted nation should start analyzing the situation deeper, when is the correct time to stop being a part of propaganda machine?
> 
> معاني صريح و تلويحي اين تحولات عظيم در سطح همسايه‌هاي ما و در مقياس جهاني چيست؟ همة كشورها به فكر توسعه و افزايش توان‌مندي هستند حتي قطر با جمعيت 250 هزار نفري معادل يك محلة تهران. اعراب جنوب خليج فارس به‌تدريج در حال خريد روزافزون سهام شركت‌هاي نفتي بزرگ جهان هستند و اگر ما در آينده بخواهيم به‌منظور دستيابي به فن‌آوري نفت و گاز، با شركت‌هاي بزرگ جهان همكاري كنيم چه‌ بسا با دستور كار سياسي همسايگان سهامدار خود نيز روبرو شويم. آيا مي‌توان عنصر فن‌آوري و تكنيك را از فرآيند توليد ثروت و قدرت ناديده گرفت؟ چيني‌ها به دو دليل وارد عرصة جهاني شده‌اند: اول فروش كالا و خدمات و دسترسي به پول و ثروت و دوم همكاري‌هاي مربوط به دستيابي فن‌آوري. از قديم روس‌ها و چيني‌ها علاقة وافري به منطقة سي‌لي‌كان‌ولي داشته‌اند به‌طوريكه آمريكا، اين منطقه را از مناطق كليدي امنيت ملي خود تلقي مي‌كند.
> 
> آيا مي‌توان به جز افزايش توان‌مندي‌هاي اقتصادي، توليدي، مالي و فن‌آوري هدف ديگري براي يك كشور در اين منظومة موجود جهاني تصور كرد؟ هر هدف سياسي و هر افق فرهنگي كه يك كشور براي خود درنظر بگيرد، تابع توليد امكانات و ثروت است. وقتي روزنامه‌ها و رسانه‌ها را مطالعه مي‌كنيم، هر فردي، هر نهادي و هر جمعيتي، اشكالات كشور را از زاويه ديد و منافع خود مي‌بيند:‌ يكي مي‌گويد مهمترين مشكل،آلودگي هواي تهران است. ديگري اظهار مي‌دارد بالا بودن تعداد سارقان و معتادان مسئله اصلي ماست.
> 
> باز ديگري تصور مي‌كند كه مسئله اصلي ما ايرانيان، تحولات عراق است. آن طرف‌تر، مطرح می شود هدف اصلي زندگي ما ايرانيان تغییر جهت و ماهیت نظام بین المللی است. همينطور مسايل ديگر: فساد، رانت‌خواري، فرسوده بودن ناوگان هوايي، بوروكراسي ناكارآمد، جاده‌هاي ناامن، بنزين ناسالم، لبنيات آلوده، بحران کمبود آب، تعداد پرونده‌هاي قضايي، نبود امكانات براي عامه مردم براي رسيدگي به بهداشت دندان، رسانه‌هاي ضعيف و عمدتاً تبليغاتي و غيره.
> 
> آيا با وجود صدها مؤسسه تحقيقاتي و هزاران محقق در كشور، تا بحال "درخت مسائل و مشكلات كشور" را ترسيم كرده‌ايم؟ آيا نبايد تقدم و تأخر مشكلات را طراحي كنيم؟ اگر افزايش توان‌مندي را به‌عنوان كليدي‌ترين هدف كشور بپذيريم، مشكلات و موانع تحقق چنين هدف كانوني كدام است؟ امروز چینی ها در بازارهای مالی آمریکا حضوری فعال دارند. امروز تحولات سياسي خاورميانه به سمتي مي‌رود كه سرنوشت جريان‌ها و كشورهاي شمال آفريقا و خاورميانه و حتي پاكستان و افغانستان با امكانات مالي كشورهاي عربي خليج فارس تعيين خواهدشد. قدرت و تأثيرگذاري وزارت خزانه‌داري آمريكا امروز با وزارت دفاع آن كشور هم‌طرازي مي‌كند. در تحولات اخير مربوط به اوكراين، ظرفيت‌هاي فكري و سياسي خانم مرکل صدراعظم آلمان نه تنها 6200 شرکت آلمانی بلکه مجموعه اتحادیه اروپا را در رابطه با تحريم‌هاي روسيه، اقناع كرد. در جهان امروز، اقناع سياسي و اقناع فرهنگي، به پشتوانه قدرت اقتصادي نياز دارد.
> 
> در كشور ما، تعداد همايش‌ها بسيار فراوان است. معمولاً، مسئولان در دو ـ سه ساعت اول حضور دارند. همايش‌ها بعضاً دو روز و حتي سه روز برگزار مي‌شوند. اگر بخاطر بياوريم در اواخر دهة 60 و اوايل 70، تنها يك فصلنامه تخصصي در متون سياسي و اقتصادي در كشور وجود داشت. اما امروز نزديك به سيصد فصلنامه در اين موضوعات در كشور توليد و منتشر مي‌شود. علي رغم رشد كمي در اين‌گونه ادبيات و متون، آيا ما هرم علت و معلولي مشكلات كشور را توانسته‌ايم طراحي كنيم؟
> 
> مشكل 1 و 2 و 3 كشور كدامند؟ طبعاً نمي‌توان گفت كشور 245 مشكل دارد زيرا كه مجموعه مشكلات در يك شبكة علت و معلولي معنا پيدا مي‌كنند. نمي‌توان در هر سخنراني، مشكل يك كشور را تغيير داد و يا به تناسب مخاطبان، اولويت‌هاي جامعه را تنظيم نمود. منطقي نخواهد بود كه بعضي معلول‌ها را مشكلات اصلي بدانيم و يا 20 اولويت مساوي داشته باشيم. كشورداري و حكمراني مطلوب به يك نظام فهم دقيق مسايل، علت‌ها و معلول‌ها، هرم مشكلات و طراحي درخت اولويت‌ها نياز دارد. اتاق فكر بررسي ماتريس مسايل كشور كجاست؟ بخشی ديدن مسايل كشور، غرق شدن در حل و فصل مسايل يك سازمان و ناديده‌گرفتن كل سيستم اجتماعي ـ سياسي ـ اقتصادي ـ فرهنگي ـ خارجي، ما را همچنان مشغول بحث‌هاي بديهي، كلي با حواشي فراوان كرده و خواهد كرد. اگر با نگاه سيستمي و منظومه‌وار به كل مسايل ايران ننگريم، نمي‌توانيم مشكلات را و 1 و 2 و 3 كشور را تشخيص دهيم.
> 
> اگر مجموعة مشكلات كشور را يكجا ببينيم، بنظر مي‌رسد كانون ماهوي اين مسايل در ناكارآمدي است. از خراب‌شدن آسفالت يك هفته پس از تكميل گرفته تا تأخير پروازها، از نرخ دو رقمي تورم گرفته تا اول بودن ايران در فرار مغزها، از كشته شدن 22 هزار نفر در جاده‌ها گرفته تا وضعيت درياچه اروميه و سایر تالاب ها و رودخانه ها از رتبه بسيار پايين فضاي كسب و كار در ايران گرفته تا بيكاري 65 درصد از زنان تحصيل‌كرده، از سقوط مكرر هواپيماها گرفته تا تعداد محدودروز های هوای پاک در شهر ها. مجدداً تكرار مي‌كنم: اتاق فكر بررسي ماتريس مسايل كشور كجاست؟ آيا ما در مديريت كشور به تئوري سيستم‌ها قائل هستيم؟ هر چند تمامي خلقت تابع تئوري سيستم‌هاست.
> 
> بر اساس همين منطق، اگر ريشه مشكلات را در ناكارآمدي بدانيم كه صدها مصداق مي‌توانيم براي آن مطرح كنيم، پس بايد بپرسيم علت‌العلل ناكارآمدي ايران در كدام عنصر و عامل قابل جستجوست؟ علمي و منطقي است كه در اتاق فكر كانوني كشور، پاسخ‌هاي متعددي به اين سئوال داده شود. طي 26 سال گذشته، به يك پاسخ در رابطه با اين سئوال، پايبندي علمي و استدلالي داشته‌ام: علت‌العلل ناكارآمدي در ايران، فقدان ارتباطات بين‌المللي است.
> اگر ما در حد تركيه با جهان ارتباط داشتيم، تخصص را گرامي مي‌داشتيم و به يك نفر، بیش از ده حكم اجرايي نمي‌داديم.
> اگر ارتباطات جدي بين‌المللي داشتيم، سريع آلودگي هواي تهران، ايمني جاده‌ها، ترافيك شهري، نظام اداري و دهها مورد را مجبور مي‌شديم حل و فصل كنيم.
> اگر ارتباطات وسيع بين‌المللي داشتيم، نمي‌توانستيم نرخ دو رقمي تورم را براي دهه‌ها حفظ كنيم.
> اگر بين‌المللي بوديم، در دانشگاههاي ما، از اساتید کره ای و ژاپنی گرفته تا محققان مصری و برزیلی حضور پيدا مي‌كردند، تدريس مي‌كردند، آموزش مي‌دادند و مي‌آموختند و افراد دانشگاهی در داخل کشور، خود را محك مي‌زدند.
> اگر بين‌المللي بوديم، قبول نمي‌كرديم درصد قابل توجهي از مردم ايران از اتومبيل پرايد استفاده كنند.
> اگر بين‌المللي عمل مي‌كرديم، روبروي شاخص ارزي ايران در صرافي‌هاي خارجي، معادل های بسیار ضعیف را نمي‌ديديم.
> 
> منظور از بين‌المللي‌شدن چيست؟ سه اصل است:‌ رقابت، كيفيت و استاندارد. تصور نكنيد كه مقصود تعامل صرفاً با غرب است. يكي از بهترين مصاديق براي فهم بين‌المللي‌شدن، كشور كره جنوبي است. هم پيشرفت خارق‌العاده‌اي كرده‌اند و بدون منابع طبيعي نزديك به يك تريليون دلار توليد ناخالص داخلي دارند. هم زبان و فرهنگ و ادبيات خود را حفظ كرده‌اند و هم مي‌توانند با سيستمي رقابتي و جهاني كه بپا كرده‌اند، همساية شمالي خود را تهديد اقتصادي كنند. كرة شمالي نگران بازشدن است چون تضادهاي دروني آن برملا مي‌شود و نظمي كه ايجاد كرده‌اند را متزلزل مي‌كند.
> 
> آيا من و شما مي‌توانيم سه نفر از مقامات كره جنوبي را نام ببريم. احتمالاً خير. چون كره جنوبي سيستم است و نه فرد. اما همين كه در جهان گفته مي‌شد ونزوئلا يا ليبي، همه مي‌دانستند نام كدام افراد را بايد مطرح كنند. اول شرط توسعه‌يافتگي اين است كه همه بپذيرند، سيستم‌سازي مبناي تحول است و افراد صرفاً سيستم را مديريت مي‌كنند. مباني پيشرفت و فرآيندهاي تحول كيفي در حد عمومي و سهل‌الوصول شده‌اند و مصاديق آن در آسيا و آمريكاي لاتين پيدا مي‌شود كه مي‌شود آنها را در گوگل جستجو كرد و نيازي به اين همه جلسه، همايش، سخنراني، ميزگرد، صدها سايت و جدول‌هاي نافرجام نيست. بنظر مي‌رسد از اوايل سلطنت ناصرالدين شاه تاكنون در كشور ما بحث مي‌شود كه پيشرفت خوب است يا بد.
> 
> اعتقاد به كشور و آينده كشور و آينده مردم ايران باعث خواهد شد تا از مباحث نظري عبور كرده و به راهبردها و سياست‌هاي جهان‌شمول و محك‌خورده جهاني روي‌ آوريم و مانع از بروز بحران‌هاي جديد شويم. اگر اين‌گونه تصميم‌گيري‌ها و چرخش‌ها صورت نپذيرد، متأسفانه با قواعد علمي مي‌توان نتيجه گرفت ايران با يك فرآيند افول پايدار روبرو خواهدشد. مسئله ما ناكارآمدي است و راه‌حل آن بين‌المللي‌شدن است. سيستم، ترتب، تخصص، كيفيت، رقابت و استاندارد منحصراً در سايه روابط گسترده بين‌المللي قابل تحقق است. ملتي كه ثروت دارد، مي‌تواند فرهنگ و ارزش‌هاي خود را نيز حفظ كند. ملتي كه ثروت دارد مي‌تواند استقلال و حاكميت سياسي خود را حفظ كند و حكومتي كه توليد ثروت را براي عامه مردم خود تسهيل مي‌كند به مهم‌ترين منبع مشروعيت‌يابي سياسي نيز دسترسي پيدا مي‌كند.
> 
> در برابر هر آنچه گفته شد اما يك نقطه باقي ماند. در كشور ما بيش از صدها سايت و تنها در شهر تهران 37 روزنامه به اطلاع‌رساني، تحليل و تبليغ مشغولند. در اين آشفته بازار خبر و تحليل و تبليغ، فهم دقيق، علمي، سيستماتيك و منصفانه مسايل ايران كار سهلي نيست. در بسیاری از مواقع، مزاج، تعصب، احساس، حسادت، كينه‌توزي، تحريف، بزرگ‌نمايي، سياه‌نمايي در خبر و تحليل و تبليغ و ترويج همه در هم مطرح مي‌شوند. تميز صواب از ناصواب بسيار مشكل است. تمیز تواضع از تزویر که بعضا با هم آمیخته می شوند، کار هر کسی نیست. بدون ترديد هستند روزنامه‌ها و سايت‌هايي كه دغدغة كشور و مردم ايران را دارند و به جامعه معيار و آگاهي مي‌دهند. در عين حال، خلأ تحليل علمي، بي‌طرف، سيستم‌وار و آينده‌نگرانه مشاهده مي‌شود.
> 
> در متدلوژي علوم انساني، كارآمدترين و دقيق‌ترين روش فهم يك پديده، مقايسة آن با پديده‌هاي مشابه است. شايد براي دستيابي به يك تحليل علمي، سيستماتيك، واقع‌بينانه و منصفانه از مسايل كشور، مقايسه آن با شاخص‌هاي كشورهايي مانند تركيه، امارات، كره جنوبي، سنگاپور، مالزي و اندونزي مناسب‌ترين روش باشد.​


Firstly, you do know that this is a military forum?! We joined this forum to discuss military matters and defense achievements of our countries here, and I am sure that you know that we have advanced very rapidly in this regard, I remember that 4 years ago Iran trying to build a copy of MIM-23 but right now things are very different.

As for the article, it is a pure oversimplification. Its solution to all problem is globalization, well IRI too tried(and still tries) to implement liberal economic policies like privatization and joining WTO, but the most major obstacle in Iran's way to integrate in the so called international community is not the lack of will by Iranian side, the obstacle is the western powers.

We are under harsh sanctions(mostly by US), in your reply to haman you mentioned that Iran is way back from its 1404 development plan, the major reason for this is the sanctions and foreign pressure, there are other serious problems like corruption and bureaucratic mess but by far the sanctions are the main problem, thankfully our country was not very integrated to international market even before these sanctions because for example if we were like Turkey, these sanctions would no doubt would completely ruin us and lead to our collapse.

And Globalization with out preparation will make our country only more dependent, take South Korea as an example, during the Vietnam war and in 70s and 80s Korea underwent an industrial revolution(they could make ships like Jamaran in 1979) so they had something to offer to the world, but what did we had in 80s and 90s? only oil.

Without proper planning our integration would spill the doom of many of our industries, for example look at our car manufacturing industries, if we implemented neoliberal policies and cut subsidy to it and opened our market to foreign cars what do you think will happen? They will collapse, because they can't compete with the west and asians.

We only have two things to offer, energy and cheap labor market for foreign companies, I know that we are not exporting much but in that event we won't even be manufacturing half of the thing that we are doing now(for our own consumption).

If it was up to me I would close Iranian markets to all foreign cars, smartphones and etc, so our own industries begin manufacturing them(even if they are primitive) and most people would be forced to buy them. I would continue this policy until these industries became mature enough, necessity is the mother of invention, if our military industry was not sanctioned this harshly we would not see these result although these things take many years and even our military industry has a long way to go.

Iran economic problem is mostly a result of politics and you can't solve it by only opening its economic gates to foreign markets as this guy claimed in the article, because the reason for our economic isolation by the world is the one polar world order.

Iran is sanctioned because it is pursuing its own foreign policy and we have not bowed down to west, you know the minute we surrender ourselves to them and begin obeying them, western companies will be banging the door and begging us to let them in so they can plunder us.

I can understand when some one does not believe in Islamic republic, he or she would be upset that we are now outside the so called International Community.

I as an Iranian citizen believe in IRI goals and policies in Middle East so I am ready to endure hardships, the world is moving toward the direction that there is going to be an alternative to the west, with the rising of China, Russia and etc, the world will become multipollar and maybe we can flourish without licking the boots of Americans and Israelis.

Remember what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, with the right planning we would come out of this more independent.

Anyway this is a military forum and the main reason for me being here is military matters so it is my right to publish military propaganda like most other people here in defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

haman10 said:


> shoma ham @New jan aziz , vaghti miay yek hamchin poste nezhad parastane ie ru ke khodetam tooye irani midooni vaghiat nadare ru thank mizani daadash golam .
> 
> yekam deghat kon rooye mataleb lotfan baad amal kon
> 
> soal man ine : aya een post ru ghabul dari ya na ?


hahaha, agha ghabool nemikoni ke fargh hast beyne ensanha, ha ya na? hala boro too afrigha khofasho moosh mikhoran, az hamin tarigh mariziya mesle ebolaro pakhsh mikonan be ensanha. Meymoon ke SIV dare (HIV dar heyvanat) ghasabe afrighayi mikoshtesho mikhordesh (bushmeat). Hala hey bia teze gharbi bede baraye ma.

Aghayi ke mikhay defa koni az Iraniat zede amrika, pas chera zedde melligara va farhango tarikhe Irani hasti? Mizani too sare eftekhare Irani ke mardom gich beshan bioftan donbale gharbia? Khak bar sare gharbparastan va khak bar sare harkasi ke zedde harkate melliparastiye Irani hast.


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Merci aziz az pasokhet, man posteto daghigh khundam va bana bar raayate adab say mikonam pasokhe posteto kootah bedam
> 
> Aya vaghean bayad negah yek tahsilkardeye mamlekat be keshvaresh in bashe?
> Aya narahat nisti ke Iran be soorate vahshatnaki balatarin amare sabt shodeye roshd saratan dar jahan ro dare?
> Aye az inke 9 barabare mahdoodeye pazirofte shodeye salamat koodhaye saratan za dar tolid mahsoolat ghazaee estefade mishe narahat nisti?
> Aya az inke 20 miliion javan bikar ke nemitoonan shoghl peyda konan va tashkil khanevade bedan narahat nisti?
> aya az inke be khatere modiriate gheyre takhasosi, va ba pompazhe vahshatnake abhaye zirzamini Iran dare taghir eghlim mide va be ye sahraye bi abo alaf tabdil mishe narahat nisti?
> Aya az inke ejazeye enteshare gozareshhaye vezarat behdasht dar tasire amvaje noise bar salamate mardom dade nemishe narahat nisti?
> Aya az inke tebghe sanade toseeye 20 sale ma bayad roshd eghtesadi 8 ta 12 darsad ro tajrobe konim amma be dalil faghat va faghat modiriyate gheyre takhasosi va eshtebah dar salhaye gozashte roshde eghtesadi iran manfi boode narahat nisti?
> Aya az inke bejaye sarfe manabe mali baraye ijad eshteghal dar beyn javanan oonha sarfe sakhte beynol harameyn mishe narahat nisti?
> Aya az inke beshnavi be jaye tolid salane 1.8 milion shoghl baraye hefze amare bikari vahshatnake feli dar sale gozashte tebghe amare vezarate kar 80,000 shoghl kam shode narahat nisti?
> Aya az inke motevasete zaman paziresh masouliat modiriati dar keshvare amrika 6 sal va dar iran 24 sal hast narahat nisti?
> Aya az inke iran balatarin amare brain drain ro dar jahan dari narahat nisti?
> Aya az inke bedooni yek javane tehrani hich vaght nemitoone dar tehran sahebe khune beshe faghat be dalil modiriate nasahih narahat nisti?
> Aya az hajm besyar besyar besyar gostardeye fesade edari va eghtesadi dar iran khoonet be joosh nayoomade?
> Aya az inke beshnavi dar in 4 sal ke tooye soorye 150,000 nafar bar asare jang mordan tooye iran faghat be khatere dozdi va modiriate gheyre takhasosi 120,000 nafar faghat dar tasadofate jadeee mordan narahat nisti?
> az inke ma rotbeye avval fesade eghtesadi ro dar jahan darim?
> Aya az inke be dalil sargarm kardane nasle javan daran ab mibandan be madarek daneshgahi va yek omr talash afradi mesle to va man dare bihoode va pooch mishe narahat nisti?
> aya amare komiteye tahghigh va tafahose majles dar ertebate 80 darsadi dokhtar va pesar haye minor dar ertebat ba nasle mokhalef negaran nisti?
> Aya az in narahat nisti ke natijeye kabare khooneheye shah dar iran shod 450,000 shahid jang va natijeye 35 sal modiriat farhangi azizan shode balatarin amare darkhast sithaye mostahjan dar jahan va hatta dar zohre ashoora narahat nisti?
> 
> .
> 
> .
> .
> va milionha soale dige
> kodoom khari goft shahe nekbat, pesaram tamam talash bashariat dar residan be madineye fazele boode va hast va oonaee ke tabdil mishan be mashin propagandaye hokoomat ha dar haghighat hich farghi ba oonhaee ke emam hoseino koshtan baraye dastgahe hokoomate yazid nadaran.


dadashe golam , negah kon aksar een chiza ee ke shoma migi doroste .

ama deed kheyli bayad vasi tar bashe be een mozooaat . shoma darid yek tarafe be ghaazi mirid , raah rafe een moshkelat reform kardan system siasi keshvar hast na hasha kardan va mahkoom kardan hame 

shoma alan begoo rahe halet chiye ta man edame bedam sohbato . chand rah bishtar nist :

1- reform siasi-edari ta fesaad rishe kan she 

2- charkhesh siasat ha be samt gharb va bi khial shodan hoghoogh melan 

3- taviz regime 

=============

shoma ouna ru gofti ama nagofti iran ghodrat mantaghe ie hast , ama nagofti ba vojood doshmani ba tamami ghodrat haye jahan hanooz ham harf aval ru dar mohem tarin mantaghe jahan yani khavar miane iran mizane 

dar mored hamin system behdasht ke harfesho zadi , iran tabdil be hub tourism behdasht jahani shode va ma az keshvar haye oroopaee bimar darim 

dar sanaat hava faza , nano , biotech , fizic , pezeshki , .......

ina ru ham begid balam jan



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> different Iranic nations accept the Persian identity


dude , look .
believe me u r racist , hich kas doost nadare fars she khialet rahat , hich kas be tarikh va farhangesh (ba inke farhangemoon yeki hast ama khob tafavot ha ee ham dare )

hata man ham hichvaght hazer nistam een karo bokonam . *aval khoda baad iran* vali hichvaght be farhange khodam posht nemikonam 

afradi mesle shoma baes shodin yeki mesle @Ostad biad va too keshvar khodesh ehsas ghorbat kone .

ridam be een tarz tafakor (ba ehteram !!! ), ridam be rikht harki tokhm nefaagh ru kasht too mamlekat 

GOH rafte too keshvar be khatere hamin tarze tafakora . no offence intended 

nagi haman be man tohin kard , man daram tarz tafakoreto migam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

@ Shapur dude, wtf are you talking about? New started a very nice discussion and you went so full retard that completely distracted everyone with your nonsense hyper racism. I literally have no idea wtf any of this has to do with Iran. persianization is a good thing you say eh? The country has turned into Saudi 2.0 since 79 and you're ranting on about persianization. 

@New Man I feel for you. I can come here and argue with these lot and close my laptop and forget about everything. You have to meet idiots like these on a day to day basis. I read the first part of Haman's response and shook my head. What planet these guys are living on, only their god knows I guess. 

@Full Moon That land you call arab land was Iranian land before arabs moved in. It's true, at one point arabs were the majority ethnic group in that region, but today, arabs are a minority, a big minority. Since the discovery of oil, the demographics changed massively as people around the country started moving in for work etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Shapur Zol Aktaf @Full Moon @haman10 @rmi5 

Are thread banned for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> @New Man I feel for you. I can come here and argue with these lot and close my laptop and forget about everything. You have to meet idiots like these on a day to day basis. I read the first part of Haman's response and shook my head. What planet these guys are living on, only their god knows I guess.


Recently I have appointed self imposed restrictions on my presence in this forum, Hence pardon me if I am late in answering.
Thanks dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

MTN1917 said:


> Firstly, you do know that this is a military forum?! We joined this forum to discuss military matters and defense achievements of our countries here, and I am sure that you know that we have advanced very rapidly in this regard, I remember that 4 years ago Iran trying to build a copy of MIM-23 but right now things are very different.
> As for the article, it is a pure oversimplification. Its solution to all problem is globalization, well IRI too tried(and still tries) to implement liberal economic policies like privatization and joining WTO, but the most major obstacle in Iran's way to integrate in the so called international community is not the lack of will by Iranian side, the obstacle is the western powers.
> We are under harsh sanctions(mostly by US), in your reply to haman you mentioned that Iran is way back from its 1404 development plan, the major reason for this is the sanctions and foreign pressure, there are other serious problems like corruption and bureaucratic mess but by far the sanctions are the main problem, thankfully our country was not very integrated to international market even before these sanctions because for example if we were like Turkey, these sanctions would no doubt would completely ruin us and lead to our collapse.
> And Globalization with out preparation will make our country only more dependent, take South Korea as an example, during the Vietnam war and in 70s and 80s Korea underwent an industrial revolution(they could make ships like Jamaran in 1979) so they had something to offer to the world, but what did we had in 80s and 90s? only oil.
> Without proper planning our integration would spill the doom of many of our industries, for example look at our car manufacturing industries, if we implemented neoliberal policies and cut subsidy to it and opened our market to foreign cars what do you think will happen? They will collapse, because they can't compete with the west and asians.
> We only have two things to offer, energy and cheap labor market for foreign companies, I know that we are not exporting much but in that event we won't even be manufacturing half of the thing that we are doing now(for our own consumption).
> If it was up to me I would close Iranian markets to all foreign cars, smartphones and etc, so our own industries begin manufacturing them(even if they are primitive) and most people would be forced to buy them. I would continue this policy until these industries became mature enough, necessity is the mother of invention, if our military industry was not sanctioned this harshly we would not see these result although these things take many years and even our military industry has a long way to go.
> Iran economic problem is mostly a result of politics and you can't solve it by only opening its economic gates to foreign markets as this guy claimed in the article, because the reason for our economic isolation by the world is the one polar world order.
> Iran is sanctioned because it is pursuing its own foreign policy and we have not bowed down to west, you know the minute we surrender ourselves to them and begin obeying them, western companies will be banging the door and begging us to let them in so they can plunder us.
> I can understand when some one does not believe in Islamic republic, he or she would be upset that we are now outside the so called International Community.
> I as an Iranian citizen believe in IRI goals and policies in Middle East so I am ready to endure hardships, the world is moving toward the direction that there is going to be an alternative to the west, with the rising of China, Russia and etc, the world will become multipollar and maybe we can flourish without licking the boots of Americans and Israelis.
> Remember what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, with the right planning we would come out of this more independent.
> Anyway this is a military forum and the main reason for me being here is military matters so it is my right to publish military propaganda like most other people here in defence.pk


Thanks bro, for the time and answer, I read it thoroughly. 



haman10 said:


> dadashe golam , negah kon aksar een chiza ee ke shoma migi doroste .
> ama deed kheyli bayad vasi tar bashe be een mozooaat . shoma darid yek tarafe be ghaazi mirid , raah rafe een moshkelat reform kardan system siasi keshvar hast na hasha kardan va mahkoom kardan hame
> shoma alan begoo rahe halet chiye ta man edame bedam sohbato . chand rah bishtar nist :
> 1- reform siasi-edari ta fesaad rishe kan she
> 2- charkhesh siasat ha be samt gharb va bi khial shodan hoghoogh melan
> 3- taviz regime
> =============
> shoma ouna ru gofti ama nagofti iran ghodrat mantaghe ie hast , ama nagofti ba vojood doshmani ba tamami ghodrat haye jahan hanooz ham harf aval ru dar mohem tarin mantaghe jahan yani khavar miane iran mizane
> dar mored hamin system behdasht ke harfesho zadi , iran tabdil be hub tourism behdasht jahani shode va ma az keshvar haye oroopaee bimar darim
> dar sanaat hava faza , nano , biotech , fizic , pezeshki , .......
> ina ru ham begid balam jan


merci dadash, 
motshakeram az pasokhet va mamnoonam az vaghti ke gozashti.
Bezar javab soaleto nadam dadash, choon ham shoma javab mano midooni va ham man midoonam ke shoma javab mano midooni, va ham shoma midooni ke man midoonam ke shoma javab mano midooni.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

shiraz rally
دیروز مسابقات رالي خاورميانه (مرک ) براي نخستين بار به ميزباني ايران، در مرحله کانديداتوري اين رقابتها با حضور مسوولان ورزش و مقام هاي محلي استان فارس لحظاتي پيش از محل دروازه قرآن شيراز آغاز شد. ۱۵ناظر از کشورهای لبنان، قبرس، یونان، آلمان، سوریه و دیگر کشورهای حوزه خاورمیانه در این رقابتها حضور دارند.
رقابتهای رالی خاورمیانه همه ساله با حضور نمایندگانی از کشورهای قطر، بحرین، لبنان ، امارات ، عربستان، کویت ،عراق و سوریه در حالی برگزار می شود که ایران عضو آن نبود اما پس از رایزنی های صورت گرفته در جریان اجلاس کشورهای خاورمیانه مصوب شد که مسابقات بین المللی رالی خاورمیانه در ایران برگزار شود.در صورت تایید میزبانی، این رقابتها از سال آینده بصورت رسمی در تقویم فدراسیون جهانی ثبت و ایران نیز جز رالی خاورمیانه خواهد شد.لاله صدیق از ایران تنها شرکت کننده زن ایرانی در مسابقات است که البته دیروز هم همه توجه ها به او بود. او پس از مدتها دوباره به عرصه گاز و ترمز و کلاج برگشته و البته کارشناسان از او به عنوان یکی از بختهای قهرمانی یاد می کنند. رقیب اصلی صدیق تیم رانندگان کشور قطر هستند که البته یکی از راننده ها فرزند احمد ناصر العطیه نایب رئیس فدراسیون جهانی اتومبیلرانی است که البته نایب رئیس فدراسیون جهانی در شیراز حضور دارد. رالی از صبح امروز در شیراز آغاز شده و فردا به پایان می رسد.


به گزارش روابط عمومی شبکه ورزش سیما این رقابت امروز از ساعت 17 در برنامه چهار سوی ورزش زنده گزارش می شود.مسابقات رالی شیراز، نخستین مسابقه حرفه ای بین المللی رالی در ایران است که فدراسیون جهانی، شیراز را برای این مسابقات برگزید.

برای مسابقات بین المللی رالی شیراز 30 هزار دلار جایزه در نظر گرفته شده که به تیم های اول تا سوم تعلق می گیرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New
> salam dadash. haman va chandta az bacheha ro ba soalet be chalesh keshidi hala man ham mikham indafe shoma ro be chalesh bekesham.  albate jesarat nasheha yani yejorayi bara khodam ham soal va chaleshe va dost daram nazareto bedoonam azoon jayi ke ye baradar shahid ham dari.
> hameye mavaredi ke darbare keshvar be haman ham gofti doroste ama mozoo ine ke aval bayad dar 2 jahat be masale negah kard. yeki inke dolat va system ro naghd konim va mardome khodemoon ro mostaghel az system bebinim va yek inke mardom ro naghd konim va tasireshoon bar system ro.niazi be zekresh nist ke belakhare dar yek charkhe mardom va system bar ham tasir mizaran. ama vagheyiat ine ke bayad did tasire kodom bar kodom ghavitar hast. az tarafi zamineye be vojood omadane in system ro mardom amade kardand. va nemitoonim ziad edea konim ke aksare mardom ke dar enghelab tasir gozashtand serfan iranihaye meligara ya agah be masaele jahani bodand che basa ke agar bodand entezar miraft dolate mosadegh soghoot nakone ba oon koodeta. nemishe ino nadide gereft ke shayad bish az 50 darsade afrade dakhil dar enghelab angizehaye dini dashtand o enghelab ro be rahbariye yek marjae dini donbal mikardand. va dar asl mishe goft ke shah ro nemikhastand ama barname moshakhasi ham baraye ayande nadashtand va hamechiz ro be rahbare enghelabeshon seporde bodand.dar masaleye jange iran aragh ham doroste ke kheylia bara defa az keshvaro namoso khakemoon raftand va jangidand ama kheyli az kesayi ke az jooneshoon gozashtand baz ham be nazare shakhsiye man angizeye diniye ghavitari dashtand ta serfan meligarayi.kesayi ke akhare jang az atash bas khashmgin ham shodand ( harchand ke agar jang 6 mahe digar edame peyda mikard iran hatman shekast mikhord kafiye liste tajhizate aragho iran dar zamane atashbas ro bebini ) injast ke be ebarati jedale eshgho aghl shoroo mishe  hameye azizani ke raftando defa kardand azin keshvar hagh be gardane tak take ma darand ama soal injast ke raahe shohada ro edame dadan be che manast?? aghl migoft ma ham bayad shahraye aragh ro bombaran mikardim aghl migoft ma ham mitonestim shimiayi besazimo bendazim roo sare basiao bayad mindakhtim aghl migoft jange iran aragh chand sal zodtar ham ba hamin natije mitonest tamom beshe (faghat ba shohadayi kheyli kamtar az in ).... aghl mige keshvare ma dare bekhatere 4 ta armane tarikh masraf gozashte hame manafe'e melisho az dast mide .. vali nahayatan kheyliashon beyne meligarayi armanha .. armanha ro entekhab kardand.khate ghermezayi ke hazer nabodand bekhatere chizi azash begzaran.in mano yade javabe @haman10 ham andakht ke behet goft bayad masaele ba dide faratari bebini. pas hadaf vaghean chiye? haghighat ine ke alan bekhaym ya na keshvar ro mafiaye eghtesadi micharkhoone. mafiayi ke mohreye sookhtash zanjani bood. mafiayi ke moaven avale reyis jomhoore sabegh mohreye sookhtash bood. ama kesayi ke hanoz eshghe arman daran ya alan khoone neshinan ya shahid shodan ya dide nemishan chon ghodrato servati nadarand ama hanoz 22 bahman mian biroon. soale man ine.. aya hadaf vatanparastiye? akhe shayad az ma'dood keshvarayi hastim ke manafe'e melisho nadide migireo donbale armanashe. va agar hadafe ma armanha hast vaghti nemitoonim ba in armanha be jayi beresim (hata nemitonim oon armanha ro dakhele keshvar amali konim ) baz ham bayad edame bedim?.. aslan armanha chi hast vaghean ?  hokomate eslami? oon madineye fazeleyi ke barash migim "mamad naboodi bebini " in hast ?? dar kol reformi ba sharayete alane keshvar mitoone rokh bede? va midoonim ta mardom avaz nashan chize ziadi taghir nemikone ama rah chiye? bayad be systemi takht ke mardom ro shostoshoye maghzi mikone ba propagandash ya bayad be mardom takht ke khodeshoon modirane keshvar hastand belakhare.
> ina soalayi hast ke az khodam miporsam va vaghean ehterame khasi bara shohadaye jang ghaelam va az tarafiam nemitoonam darkeshoon konam.. belakhare ba deleshoon jangidand ... ma too in ashofte bazar ba delo aghlemoon bayad chikar konim hala ?  khode shoma ghablan ID digeyi dashti.. belakhare roozi ke saakhtish shayad fekre digeyi dashti ama dige hazer nisti azoon ID estefade koni. hala be har dalile shakhsiyi ke dashti va be man ham marbot nisto mohtarame har dalili bashe.... kholase inke gijam alan nemidoonam hata soalam daghighan chiye vali merci ke ta injasho vaght gozashtio khoondi faghat age mishe begoo nazaret darbare in khat khatiayi ke neveshtam chiye? hamin soala ro dari az khodet ya tazade darooniyo az beyn bordi?



Salam merci az soali ke porsidi, vali pesar khodemonima kheyli sakhte khoondan in matnaye finglish,
be har hal merci az inke ba brain stormet ma ro ham be feyz resoondi aziz

bezar az akhar javab bedim

avval dar morede oon user name sabegh, vagheyatesh ine ke man tarafaye 3 4 sale pish ye barrasi shakhsi ro shoroo kardam va niaz dashtm ba hardline haye mokhtalef sohbat konam, be hamin dalil tooye chanda forum ozv shodam va amdan esmaye sangini ro entekhab kardam
masalan tooye ye forum englisi in esmo gozashtam "Everything else will fade" ya asami dige tooye forum haye dige va oonmoghe ham tooye in forum esmo gozashtam "Islam shall ..." ye chand vaghtam ham tooye inja ham tooye oon forum ha raft o amad dashtam amma bad az ye moddat dige vel kardam, ta parsalo ina didam inje irani ha ham hastan oomadam inja va bishtar edame dadam

amma vaghean bayad begam natayej va didhaye kheyli jazzabi tooye hardline haye hame noe dini didam che Chris, che Jews che Muslims, az sonni begir ta shie.


hala az oon begzarim

Pasokh tamam solhaee ke porsidi dar javabet be in soal kholase mishe;

"Aya be nazare shoma enqelab mardom iran ba shoare tashkil hokoumat dini dar sal 57 avvalin harkat az in dast dar beyn javamee bashari bood?"
bezar ye joore dige soalo beporsam
"Be nazar shoma ta hala dar toole tarikh bashariat chandta hokoomat bar mabnaye eddeaye dini boodan tashkil shode va saranjam oonha chi shode?"

va man az hameye doostani ke inja hastam khahesh mikonam ta 5 sal ayande say konan javab in 2 ta soalo baraye khodeshoon peyda konan.

man nemikham javabe khodamo inja matrah konam, amma age azizan beran donbale in javab oonmoghe mibinan be che soorate besyar khande dar va tanzi ettefaghat gozashte va ayande moo be moo dare tekrar mishe.

tooye motaleat javamee bashari ye mafhoomi hast moadele mafhoom inersi dar fizik, tebghe in mafhoom harcheghadr sathe agahi ha va ghodrate tahlil dar javame kamtar bashe harkat haye in javame ham ba sheddat va sorate bishtari ettefagh miofte va be hamoon nesbat ham ba sorat va sheddat bishtari khamoosh mishe , hamin mafhoom tooye raftar fardi afrad ham dide mishe, deghat kardi adamaye ba tajrobe va mottale kamtar az koore dar miran va kamtar dochar navasanate ehsasat mishan, nemood in ettefagh be andazeye moohaye saret tooye javamee bashari ettefagh oftade moteasefane bayad begam mardom iran ham ta hala be tedad besyari in ettefagh ro tajrobe kardan.

man baradaram tooye amaliate karbalaye 5 shahid shode, amaliate karbalaye 5 *tahajom* iran baray gereftan basreye aragh bood, amaliati ke tavasote ensanhaye bi takhasos va bi kherad va jav gerefte tarrahi shod faghat va faght bar mabnaye javvi ke oonha ro gerefte bood, kasaee ke khodeshoon hatta ta 500 kilometri khatar ham nemiraftan va sad ha hezar javani ke tanha gonaheshoun jehalateshoun bood ro ba modiriate gheyre takhasosi va jav gerefte be kam marg keshoundan.
hatman shoma midooni ke ma dar 2 sal avval jang tamame khak iran ro pas gereftim va 6 sal bad ro dashtim be aragh hamle mikardim, ke hala baraye inke khanevade shohada ro tojih konan migan ma dashtim siasate taghib va tanbih ro ejra mikardim. tanz gharn. 20 darsad shohada dar 2 sal avval jang va 80 darsad (shoma bego 300 400 hezar javoun rashid) ensanhaee ke naboud shodan sare modiriate ensanhaye bi takhasos jav zade va daraye shahvate ghodrat.

hala benazaret man bayad moghasere koshte shodan in javoonha ro ki bedoonam, faghat va faghat saddam?
مَن قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا

allan be dalil asab kharab dige nemitoonam edame bedam, beram ye cofee bezanam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

guys...enjoy.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=299605303581447

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Salam merci az soali ke porsidi, vali pesar khodemonima kheyli sakhte khoondan in matnaye finglish


hads zadam akhe khodam ham badesh natonestam bekhoonam 



New said:


> masalan tooye ye forum englisi in esmo gozashtam "Everything else will fade" ya asami dige tooye forum haye dige va oonmoghe ham tooye in forum esmo gozashtam "Islam shall ..." ye chand vaghtam ham tooye inja ham tooye oon forum ha raft o amad dashtam amma bad az ye moddat dige vel kardam, ta parsalo ina didam inje irani ha ham hastan oomadam inja va bishtar edame dadam
> amma vaghean bayad begam natayej va didhaye kheyli jazzabi tooye hardline haye hame noe dini didam che Chris, che Jews che Muslims, az sonni begir ta shie.


dorost aziz manam goftam be man aslan marbot nist ama har dalili dasht be har hal taghiresh dadi. hala shayad be in khater ke bekhatere ghezavathayi ke az rooye esme ID anjam midadand inkaro kardi.( ya shayad behesh motaghed nabodi )



New said:


> "Be nazar shoma ta hala dar toole tarikh bashariat chandta hokoomat bar mabnaye eddeaye dini boodan tashkil shode va saranjam oonha chi shode?"


khob mishe goft taghriban hich hokomati ke bar mabnaye ideology boode ta be hal natije movafaghi nadashte agar manzoor az movafaghiat sahme asliye mardom dar hokomat bashe. va in elatesh lozooman in nist ke tamame ideologyha eshtebah hastand elatesh ine ke hich zaroorat va tazmini nist ke dar chenin systemi tamame afrad khodeshono payband be oon idea bedoonan az badve tavalodeshoon. che basa agar tak take afrad ta sar hade marg az bachegi be lenino stalin motaghed boodand alan hameye jahan comonist bood.va albate dalili ham vojood nadare ke yek ideology bar yek melat tahmil beshe va hame movazaf be anjamesh bashand. elate shekaste in systemha az nazare man azadiye zatiye har ensane.



New said:


> tooye motaleat javamee bashari ye mafhoomi hast moadele mafhoom inersi dar fizik, tebghe in mafhoom harcheghadr sathe agahi ha va ghodrate tahlil dar javame kamtar bashe harkat haye in javame ham ba sheddat va sorate bishtari ettefagh miofte va be hamoon nesbat ham ba sorat va sheddat bishtari khamoosh mishe , hamin mafhoom tooye raftar fardi afrad ham dide mishe, deghat kardi adamaye ba tajrobe va mottale kamtar az koore dar miran va kamtar dochar navasanate ehsasat mishan, nemood in ettefagh be andazeye moohaye saret tooye javamee bashari ettefagh oftade moteasefane bayad begam mardom iran ham ta hala be tedad besyari in ettefagh ro tajrobe kardan.






New said:


> man baradaram tooye amaliate karbalaye 5 shahid shode, amaliate karbalaye 5 tahajom iran baray gereftan basreye aragh bood, amaliati ke tavasote ensanhaye bi takhasos va bi kherad va jav gerefte tarrahi shod faghat va faght bar mabnaye javvi ke oonha ro gerefte bood, kasaee ke khodeshoon hatta ta 500 kilometri khatar ham nemiraftan va sad ha hezar javani ke tanha gonaheshoun jehalateshoun bood ro ba modiriate gheyre takhasosi va jav gerefte be kam marg keshoundan.
> hatman shoma midooni ke ma dar 2 sal avval jang tamame khak iran ro pas gereftim va 6 sal bad ro dashtim be aragh hamle mikardim, ke hala baraye inke khanevade shohada ro tojih konan migan ma dashtim siasate taghib va tanbih ro ejra mikardim. tanz gharn. 20 darsad shohada dar 2 sal avval jang va 80 darsad (shoma bego 300 400 hezar javoun rashid) ensanhaee ke naboud shodan sare modiriate ensanhaye bi takhasos jav zade va daraye shahvate ghodrat.



too poste ghabli ham hamino goftam. bazam migam agar jang tamom nemishod iran 100 % 6 mahe ba'd soghoot mikard. in liste tajhizate iran va araghe avale jang va dar lahzeye atashbas hast. hameye inha be alave chand sad jangandeo tanke dige ke saddam sefaresh dad. bi roodarvasi javabet moteghaed konandast.

Imbalance of Power (1980–1987)-------Iraq-----Iran
.
Tanks in 1980-------------------------------2700-----1740
Tanks in 1987------------------------------4500+-----1000
.
Fighter aircraft in 1980---------------------332-----445
Fighter aircraft in 1987---------------------500+-----65 (serviceable)
.
Helicopters in 1980--------------------------40-----500
Helicopters in 1987--------------------------150-----60
.
Artillery in 1980----------------------------1000-----1000+
Artillery in 1987---------------------------4000+-----1000+


be nazare shakhsiye man masalaye avale ma iraniha agahiye va be ghole khodet doori az jav. ye khosoosiate dige ham darim new jan ke kamtar kesi gofte va nazare mane. inke ehsase ta'alogh darim. dost nadarim azad bashim dost darim ozve chizi bashim bakhshi az chizi bashim va na mostaghelo daraye tafakore mostaghel. hala ya khodemoono motealegh be tarikhemoon midoonimo farvahar mipooshim persian nersian mikonim. ya be ye din o mazhab hese ta'alogh darim ya be orfe jame'e gahi tarkibi az sadha ta'aloghe dige. az hamoon hese ta'aloghi ke nesbat be shah vojood dashto jeloye mosadegho gereft begir ta hamin hala... besyar mamnoonam az javabet va ye ozr khahi babate khat khatizatione asabet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515020179869556736


----------



## haman10

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515020179869556736


lol , alright 

stop spewing BS , if it was up to your shitty pathetic sources kermanshah and iranian kudistan were under PKK rule and iran had lost nearly 2000 Special Operation forces to ISIL .

farokhshad and wasi mounts are just a little far from the border  and they are over a big city as opposed to whats shown in your fake shitty pic . where the fuq are iranian security forces in broad day light ? 

spewing shyte again ?

remember : if it was not for iran , your Kurd brothers would have been massacred in iraq and we would have seen the worst humanitarian crisis after hitlers genocide on jews 

so stop being a un-appreciative pig and realize that if iranian kurds wish , they can leave u for ISIS to rip u apart .

for now , i love how u live among ppl who hate the living crap out of u and look for an excuse to behead u 

jordanish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515020179869556736


dude , i can raise this flag in times sq of new york. doesn't mean i captured there.  specially when i am alone .

.
===================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================
























( yep , age parazit nandazin  )

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Iranwillrise

Abii said:


> @ Shapur dude, wtf are you talking about? New started a very nice discussion and you went so full retard that completely distracted everyone with your nonsense hyper racism. I literally have no idea wtf any of this has to do with Iran. persianization is a good thing you say eh? The country has turned into Saudi 2.0 since 79 and you're ranting on about persianization.
> 
> @New Man I feel for you. I can come here and argue with these lot and close my laptop and forget about everything. You have to meet idiots like these on a day to day basis. I read the first part of Haman's response and shook my head. What planet these guys are living on, only their god knows I guess.
> 
> @Full Moon That land you call arab land was Iranian land before arabs moved in. It's true, at one point arabs were the majority ethnic group in that region, but today, arabs are a minority, a big minority. Since the discovery of oil, the demographics changed massively as people around the country started moving in for work etc...


@Shapur Zol Aktaf
Shapur is ok, nationalist yes, but not racist, even not about against arabs. I know what he means actually, there's a cultural war from west against asia and mostly they try to export their filth into asian lands. "Opening up" to west for them means invading and exporting filth. Even in Europe some people are tired of this gang and violence vulgar culture of Americans. 

Search for this article:
'Vulgar' Jay-Z barred from China

He's not defending islamic republic, but he's right that at least there's some resistance against western "culture", meanwhile he's absolutely right that the local culture should be promoted.


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine 

dadash dast be bannet khoob shode ha 

JK , keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> dadash dast be bannet khoob shode ha
> 
> JK , keep up the good work



Baiad hamatuno 1 hafte ban mikardam, na az thread, balke az forum. 

Har ruz ke miam, ye davaie jadid, ye troll feste jadid va 4 safhe trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

PersianEarth8000 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Hello my new friend
> 
> Nemikham behet bi ehterami konam,, man ozve jadid hastam va az ertebatate shoma ha khabar nadaram. To be man ye ekhtar dadi faghat baraye inke javabe un tajzie talabe avazi ro ke tu forum Razmayesh Iran 2014 troll karde bud, dadam??????????!
> 
> Vaghan ke!!!!! Akhe mage mna troll ro shoru kardam ke behem ekhtar dadi!!!!! Un ashghale velgard troll ro shoru kard!!!
> 
> Mazerat mikham vali un goh khorde thread haye ma ro najes kone. Hatta age tamame afrade inja mokhalefe nezam bashan un ya kese digeyi goh khorde thread haye maro kharab kone.
> 
> Age ru dar ru ham digaro mididim kalami tojihet mikardam ke nabayad be man ekhtar midadi.



blah blah blah ... insults  lies
To be honest, it's a long time that I even don't read most of your posts, even when you quote me. But, since you mentioned serpentine, it attracted my attention. 
Mr. mohammed, or Mohsenam or whatever, 
1. as I have told you before, your english language is so bad that always reveals you in your first posts. So, we all know that you are the MOHSENAM aka BestLand aka ...
2. Are not you tired of insulting others, and trolling? Do you seriously think that I or anyone else would be bothered by your posts?
3. As your age was/is around 24, don't you have any more serious stuff in your life to care about it? like your education, having a GF, or ... ? Do you seriously need to create a new account each time?
4. My post is not intended to insult you or sth similar, so before you waste your time on writing a new rant full of insults, be aware that I most probably won't even read it.
5. Have Fun!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

khkhhkh toof 

hell yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@rahi2357 your favorite baba'i:





Also see the below videos ))))))))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Religion of peace at it again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@rmi5

Found a good spot for taking before and after photos (fall v.s. arctic tundra lol). Took a couple of snaps of it on auto mode (I don't dare touch that manual mode). It'll be a frozen glacier in 2 months lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Found a good spot for taking before and after photos (fall v.s. arctic tundra lol). Took a couple of snaps of it on auto mode (I don't dare touch that manual mode). It'll be a frozen glacier in 2 months lol
> 
> View attachment 95509
> 
> View attachment 95511




They are taken good. The landscape is also amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> @rahi2357 your favorite baba'i:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also see the below videos ))))))))


  ali abadi and kafashian are awesome ! i laughed so much i cried .
by the way i expected more from rouhani. he got his M.Phil and Ph.D in UK.



Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Found a good spot for taking before and after photos (fall v.s. arctic tundra lol). Took a couple of snaps of it on auto mode (I don't dare touch that manual mode). It'll be a frozen glacier in 2 months lol
> 
> View attachment 95509
> 
> View attachment 95511


nice. 
but just start shooting photos in manual mode ! come on. you got a DSLR to use auto mode ? really? a powershot has auto mode as well.


Abii said:


> So the trash malakh khor emarati foreign minister of UAE decided to open his wide hole at the UN and talk about the 3 islands again.
> 
> You can read the malakh khor's speech here:
> UAE foreign minister, Illegally Claims the 3 Iranian Islands at his UN speech...
> 
> The guy who created that thread called the office of their foreign minister and let them have it. The number of the office of the foreign minister is +97122222000. @haman10 be useful and post that number on one of those hezbollahi forums you go to. Spam their voicemail for a solid week and use a free internet phone service to not get charged. If a couple of hundred people do it for a couple of weeks it will be funny at the very least.
> 
> And this is the number of the ministry of cabinet affairs, whatever the fuu that is.
> Tel: +971 2 403 9999
> 
> Both numbers have been tested and somebody answers.


 



=================================================================
* تجربه آنتونوف 140 و توپولف 154 بس نیست؟*

1- بیشتر معادلات تجاری كشور بیش از اینكه اقتصادی باشد، سیاسی است. اگر سیاستمداران ما به این نتیجه برسند كه باید توپولف بخرند می‌خرند حال اگر تمامی كارشناسان هم شبانه روز از معایب آن سخن برانند. بهتر است ما هم زیاد وارد این امور تخصصی نشویم و این امور را كما فی السابق به دست توانمند مدیران نخبه كشور بسپاریم.

2- جالب است كه خود روس‌ها از هواپیمای غربی استفاده می كنند!

3- جای بسی تعجب است كه چگونه كارشناس ارشد حمل و نقل هوای از خود نمی پرسد چرا خطوط روسیه به ویژه ایرو فلوت در راس آن 118 فروند از انواع هواپیماهای جدید ارباس و 16 فروند بویینگ 777و 737 را به خدمت دارد ولیكن حتی یك فروند توپولف 204 را به ناوگان خود راه نداده است؟
آیا ایشان اطلاع دارند موتور توپولف 204 از نوع "پرم" ساخت روس‌ها به هیچ وجه با شرایط گرما و ارتفاع این مملكت به واسطه ضعیف و ناكارامد همخوانی ندارد و اینكه تنها مشتری خارجی این هواپیما ( یك شركت باری مصری ) از موتور انگلیسی به جای موتود روسی بهره می برد ......
باید پرسید چرا كارخانه توپولف 204 بعد از تولید كمتر از 10 هواپیما آن هم با موتور غیر روسی و همچنین قطعات اویونیك غیر روسی به ویژه باز مورد استقبال خود روس‌ها در خطوط هوای خود نشد ؟ آیا مردم این مملكت باید هزینه سعی و خطای روسها را جهت رفع نواقص هواپیماهای عقب افتاده و نا ایمن بدهند ؟

لطفا از خود بپرسید چرا كارخانه توپولف سالهاست تعطیل شده ؟ چرا هیچ خریداری ندارد ؟ دور و اطراف منطقه آیا كسی دنبال خرید این هواپیما است ؟ چرا كشور ما با اظهار نظرهای غیر كارشناسی باید به دام بیفتد ؟ ایران 140 بس نیست تجربه توپولف 154 بس نیست ؟

4- بهتر است از خلبانها فرق پرواز با هواپیمای های شرقی و غربی را سوال بفرمایید آن وقت خواهید دید که از زمین تا آسمان فرق می‌کنند. ایمنی و پرفورمنسی، سیستم‌های ناوبری و سیستم‌های کامپیوتری که هواپیماهای غربی دارند به هیچوجه هواپیماهای شرقی ندارند. این سیستم‌ها سبب می‌شود که خطاهای پروازی کاهش یافته و خلبانها در حین پرواز کمتر درگیر مشکلات پروازی شده و دچار خستگی شوند و در نتیجه سوانح و حوادث کاهش یابد. بهتر است آمار سوانح و حوادث هواپیماهای شرقی و غربی را در دنیا بررسی فرمایید سپس خواهید دید که آمار سوانح هواپیماهای شرقی نسبت به تعدادشان بسیار بالا می‌باشد. به همین جهت با تغییر هواپیماهای شرقی به هواپیما های غربی در ایران سوانح کشنده در این سالها کاهش پیدا کرده است. پیشنهاد می‌شود از متخصصینی که به طور عملی با این هواپیما ها کار نموده اند نظر خواهی شود تا تجربه تلخ گذشته با آرمایش مجدد روی جان مردم تکرار نشود.

=======================================================================

دلایل سقوط آنتونف 140 پس از گذشت 49 روز اعلام شد

فرارو- رئیس سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری دلایل سقوط هواپیمای آنتونف 140 در حوالی شهرک آزادی تهران در 19 مردادماه امسال را اعلام کرد و گفت: از کار افتادن موتور هواپیما یکی از عوامل اصلی سقوط بوده است.

علیر ضا جهانگیریان امروز در نشست خبری در خصوص علت سانحه هواپیمای آنتونف 140 اظهار داشت: پس از سانحه موتور هواپیما را به آزمایشگاه منتقل کردیم و قطعات آن در حضور متخصصین سازنده هواپیما باز شد، زیرا این متخصصین از کشور اوکراین آمده بودند و باید در قبال خرابی موتور پاسخگو باشند.

وی با اعلام اینکه علت از کار افتادن موتور مورد بررسی قرار گرفت، افزود: یکی از دلایل از کار افتادن موتور گرمای شدید آن روز بود به طوری که در 19 مرداد ساعت 9 صبح دما به بیش از 38 درجه رسیده بود؛ به همین جهت عملکرد موتور با افزایش دما کاهش می یابد.

جهانگیریان افزود: افزایش ارتفاع فرودگاه مهرآباد هم یکی از دلایل اختلال در عملکرد موتور بوده است که این دو عامل هر دو به عنوان عامل محیطی وجود داشتند.

وی با بیان اینکه موتور یکی از عوامل اصلی و سقوط این هواپیما بوده است، گفت: موتور از کار افتاده را به آزمایشگاه بردیم و موتور در حضور مقامات متخصص سازنده این هواپیما که از کشور اوکراین آمده بودند، باز شد.

معاون وزیر راه تصریح کرد: علت از کار افتادن موتور هواپیما با حضور شرکت طراح و سازنده تحت بررسی قرار گرفت، زیرا آنها باید پاسخگوی این اتفاق باشند.

جهانگیریان با بیان اینکه این هواپیما صبح آن روز از اصفهان تا تهران بدون اشکال پرواز داشته است، تصریح کرد: در تهران ساعت 9 و 20 دقیقه روی باند شروع به مسافرگیری می‌کند و دو ثانیه قبل از جدا شدن از زمین موتور سمت راست دچار اشکال می شود و در یک ثانیه نیروی جلوبرنده به صفر می رسد.

رئیس سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری، افزود: زمان بلند شدن از زمین تنها زمانی است که هواپیما به نیروی تراست نیاز دارد و همین زمان یک موتور از دست می رود.

وی تصریح کرد: اما این دلیل نمی شود که هواپیما سقوط کند اما این شرایط، مشکلی برای خلبان به وجود می آید.

جهانگیریان با تاکید بر اینکه خلبان به موقع از رفتن موتور آگاه نشده است، اظهار داشت: در زمان بلند شدن هواپیما، خلبان و کمک خلبان باید به بخش‌های مختلف هواپیما توجه داشته باشند اما ظاهرا چند لحظه ای متوجه از کار افتادن موتور نشده اند.

معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی با اشاره به اینکه خلبان باید هواپیما را به سمت موتور چپ که موتور زنده هواپیما بود، سوق می داد، افزود: اگر یکی از موتورها از کار بیفتد، موتور دیگر 10 درصد تراست بیشتر پیدا می کند، ضمن آنکه وقتی موتور یک هواپیما از کار می افتد، هواپیما به سمت موتور خاموش پیچیده می شود.

جهانگیریان با بیان اینکه مهمترین کار خلبان این است که هواپیما را در مسیر مستقیم نگه دارد، بیان کرد: متاسفانه عواملی باعث شده که خلبان نتواند این کار را انجام دهد، زیرا هواپیما سرعت کافی را در زمان بلند شدن و زمان پرواز نداشت.

معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی افزود: نیروی مقاوم موثر بر هواپیما اجازه افزایش سرعت را نداده و یکی از موتورها هم از دست رفته است، بنابراین خلبان نتوانست هواپیما را در مسیر مستقیم نگه دارد و افزایش ارتفاع دهد، بنابراین در 45 متر در سطح زمین به مدت یک و نیم دقیقه پرواز داشته و مدام هم به سمت راست منحرف شده است.

وی با اشاره به اینکه در این سانحه مجموعه ای از عوامل محیطی، خطای انسانی و اشکالات فنی منجر به حادثه شده است، گفت: موتور یکی از عوامل اصلی سانحه بوده که از کار افتاده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

What's your(iranians) problem with Kurds? Have they come taken your land, killed your people?


----------



## Commandant

rahi2357 said:


> age parazit nandazin  )



good one 



Al-Kurdi said:


> What's your(iranians) problem with Kurds? Have they come taken your land, killed your people?



I think it's them ! the one that have problem with us

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

By Fareed Zakaria Opinion writer September 25Follow @FareedZakaria

If President Obama truly wants to degrade and destroy the Islamic State, he must find a way to collaborate with Iran — the one great power in the Middle East with which the United States is still at odds. Engagement withIran — while hard and complicated — would be a strategic game-changer, with benefits spreading from Iraq to Syria to Afghanistan.

We are now in the air-power phase of the campaign against the Islamic State. This part usually goes well — think of the air wars against Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya. The United States has the world’s most advanced planes, rockets and drones, and an extraordinarily capable military. But what follows is usually messy — think of Afghanistan, Iraq and Libya. Ground forces have to fight locals and guerrillas in irregular combat. The most important questions turn out to be political. Are the local groups, tribes and sects fighting with the Americans or against them? What kind of power-sharing deals need to be in place to get them to support American efforts?

In Iraq, the central problem remains that the Sunnisdo not feel represented in the Baghdad government. Obama keeps saying that there is a new government in Iraq, but the implication that it is inclusive is false. Sunnis continue to have ceremonial posts with little power. The army continues to be dominated by Shiites at the upper echelons. The result is visible on the ground. A recent article in the New York Timespointed out that “after six weeks of American airstrikes, the Iraqi government’s forces have scarcely budged the Sunni extremists of the Islamic State from their hold on more than a quarter of the country, in part because many critical Sunni tribes remain on the sidelines.”

The United States has some influence with the Iraqi government, but Iranhas far more. The Shiite religious parties that today run the country have been funded by Iran for decades. Their leaders lived in Tehran and Damascus during their long exiles from Saddam Hussein’s regime. When Washington sought to remove the previous prime minister, Nouri al-Maliki, Iran provided the push that made it happen. If the goal is to get the Iraqi government to share more power with the Sunnis, Iran’s help would be invaluable, perhaps vital.

In Syria, Washington’s strategy is incoherent. It seeks to destroy the Islamic State there and attack Jabhat al-Nusra and the Khorasan group but somehow not strengthen these groups’ principal rival, the Bashar al-Assad regime. This is impossible. As these terrorist groups lose ground, the army that will most easily take advantage will be that of the Syrian regime, not the disorganized and weak Free Syrian Army. If there is some way to make this strategy less contradictory, it would be to work toward some power-sharing deal in Syria that includes elements of the Assad government — such as generals and intelligence heads. But Washington has no contact or credibility with anyone in the Assad regime. The government that does is in Tehran.


In Afghanistan, Washington’s and Tehran’s interests have always coincided. Iran opposed the Taliban, helped oust it and cooperated with the United States at the Bonn Conference, held after the fall of the Taliban, to install the new Afghan government of Hamid Karzai. As Afghanistan faces an uncertain future with a shaky power-sharing deal, Iran’s assistance would be a major stabilizing force.

Engagement with Iran would have to be carefully coordinated with Saudi Arabia and other Arab states. But now those nations also share a common enemy with Iran in the Islamic State and groups like it. And engagement will not be a rapprochement; Iran and the United States have too many issues that divide them, unless things really change in Tehran.

Iranian President Hassan Rouhani told me this week that, in their phone conversation last year, he and Obama had agreed “that there were many areas where Iran and the United States could cooperate” but that “first we must get past the nuclear issue.” I asked him to describe the contours of such cooperation — assuming that the nuclear deal happened — and he quoted an Iranian proverb that says roughly, “First take care of the child you have before you start thinking about the next one.”

When Richard Nixon and Henry Kissinger decided in the 1970s that Iran would be one of their “regional policemen,” they did so out of recognition of Iran’s geostrategic importance, not simply because they supported the shah. Vali Nasr, a leading scholar of Iran, told me that if the United States “wants to limit its micromanagement of the Middle East, it will have to find countries that are stable, influential and effective with which it can work. And potentially, Iran is one of those countries.” But, as Rouhani made clear, all of this waits on the nuclear deal.

The fight against the Islamic State must include Iran - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> I couldn't find the rabt, but thanks, dude.



fetne bro , fetne


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بچه ها از انجمن میلیتاری خبری ندارید؟؟؟؟
> 
> در یک عملیات انتحاری دهن ادمین های مثلا مومن وحزب الاغی انجمن رو سرویس کردم
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED . If God wills


? ? ?

chi shode ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> از بچه های میلیتاری تو استاتوس بپرس که حسن میرانی این چند روزه تو سایت چی کار کرد؟؟
> من ازشون خواستم اکانت منو رفع توقیف کنند ولی کو گوش شنوا
> من قلبا قصد توهین نداشتم ولی خودشون خواستن ... اگه هم فعالش نکنند ... باز هم ادامه میدم
> اکانتم shsshedبود
> ومن الله توفیق


porsidam , goftan chert migi


----------



## rahi2357

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Drones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

yani che dadash @Serpentine 

mizashti ye 3 rob thread sar jaash bashe baad mibastish .

baadesham be hich vagh hich ghanooni az forum shekaste nashode bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> yani che dadash @Serpentine
> 
> mizashti ye 3 rob thread sar jaash bashe baad mibastish .
> 
> baadesham be hich vagh hich ghanooni az forum shekaste nashode bood



khob threade onvari ham baste shod. baz budane amsale in topic ha vaghean hich sudi nadare joz asab khordi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10

Haman, basseshune.dari kam kam amper misuzuni.mitarsam ban shi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Keep this thread out of it please.


Guys, look at these pics, apparently they are the 'rich kids of Tehran' as the name suggests. lol

Welcome to the other side of 'Islamic Republic of Iran'. 
@New @S00R3NA @rahi2357


Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Welcome to the other side of 'Islamic Republic of Iran'


ma mitavanim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> ma mitavanim
> View attachment 105387

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Keep this thread out of it please.
> 
> 
> Guys, look at these pics, apparently they are the 'rich kids of Tehran' as the name suggests. lol
> 
> Welcome to the other side of 'Islamic Republic of Iran'.
> @New @S00R3NA @rahi2357
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 105347


lol and 99% of them, if not all, are buying all those nice clothes and cars with daddy's cash. Meanwhile out in the West (land of the Great Satan etc...), if a guy is spending his father's money, he's considered a failure and should just go chop off his penis.

I have a cousin that acts the same as those obnoxious buffoons. Annoying as ****.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> This lunatic guy shouldn't be allowed to post.... i mean look at his post...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sheat....lunatic zealots..... i'm out of this threat.



@Serpentine

Ah basse dige.ta key mikhay intori modiriyat koni?poste in yaroo niaz be pak kardan nadare?nabayad ban she ehyanan?man dirouz qarib be 10 ta az postasho report kardam (ke vaghean khalafe qavanin bud) vali engar na engar!

To mage az kaan chi kam dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Man raftam too cay bahsi post konam didam unja aval bayad be tayide un martike kaan berese baad tu in threadeshun zaher beshe.

Sepi man ye moghe hayi be Irani budane to shak mikonam . Mard jesarat dashte bash. Kheyli sholo veli.

Lotfan ghabul kon modire zaeefi hasti. Sare ghaziyeye emruz ya 2,3 ruze akhir nemigam, ba tajrobeye chand maham migam. Fekr konam kase digeyi jaye to modir badse behtar betune moduririat kone. Be har hal man hamishe be digaran goftam to khubi, vali ensafan zaeef amal mikoni.

Man ye mah pish raftam tu threade in turka ye chizi neveshtam ke toosh faghat emese 'kurd' bud, kaan dar ja pakesh kard.

Modiriat ro bede be @ResurgentIran, age vaght dare.


----------



## -SINAN-

MOHSENAM said:


> Man raftam too cay bahsi post konam didam unja aval bayad be tayide un martike kaan berese baad tu in threadeshun zaher beshe.
> 
> Sepi man ye moghe hayi be Irani budane to shak mikonam . Mard jesarat dashte bash. Kheyli sholo veli.
> 
> Lotfan ghabul kon modire zaeefi hasti. Sare ghaziyeye emruz ya 2,3 ruze akhir nemigam, ba tajrobeye chand maham migam. Fekr konam kase digeyi jaye to modir badse behtar betune moduririat kone. Be har hal man hamishe be digaran goftam to khubi, vali ensafan zaeef amal mikoni.
> 
> Man ye mah pish raftam tu threade in turka ye chizi neveshtam ke toosh faghat emese 'kurd' bud, kaan dar ja pakesh kard.
> 
> Modiriat ro bede be @ResurgentIran, age vaght dare.





kollang said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Ah basse dige.ta key mikhay intori modiriyat koni?poste in yaroo niaz be pak kardan nadare?nabayad ban she ehyanan?man dirouz qarib be 10 ta az postasho report kardam (ke vaghean khalafe qavanin bud) vali engar na engar!
> 
> To mage az kaan chi kam dari?



You should, go and complain in the GHQ, this is a chill thread don't bother people with your rantings.

Serpentine says;


Serpentine said:


> Keep this thread out of it please.



About these issues.


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Ah basse dige.ta key mikhay intori modiriyat koni?poste in yaroo niaz be pak kardan nadare?nabayad ban she ehyanan?man dirouz qarib be 10 ta az postasho report kardam (ke vaghean khalafe qavanin bud) vali engar na engar!
> 
> To mage az kaan chi kam dari?


In post tuie in thread bude? koja ersal shode daghighan ke man nadidamesh? tuie report ha negah kardam az 3shanbe hafte pish hich poste jadidi report nashode bud! hatman kharej az in section bude ke on dg masuliate man nist.


MOHSENAM said:


> Man raftam too cay bahsi post konam didam unja aval bayad be tayide un martike kaan berese baad tu in threadeshun zaher beshe.
> 
> Sepi man ye moghe hayi be Irani budane to shak mikonam . Mard jesarat dashte bash. Kheyli sholo veli.
> 
> Lotfan ghabul kon modire zaeefi hasti. Sare ghaziyeye emruz ya 2,3 ruze akhir nemigam, ba tajrobeye chand maham migam. Fekr konam kase digeyi jaye to modir badse behtar betune moduririat kone. Be har hal man hamishe be digaran goftam to khubi, vali ensafan zaeef amal mikoni.
> 
> Man ye mah pish raftam tu threade in turka ye chizi neveshtam ke toosh faghat emese 'kurd' bud, kaan dar ja pakesh kard.
> 
> Modiriat ro bede be @ResurgentIran, age vaght dare.



inke modire on bakhsh ye kario anjam mide dalil nemishe ke inja ham anjam beshe. shoma khodet aksare post hat por az tohin hast, fek nemikoni kheili monaseb bashe ke bekhai enteghad ham bokoni va shaki bashi? albate enteghad azade, vali enteghade dorost, na az janebe kasi ke khodesh moratab ghavanino zire pa mizare!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

*Mod edit*



Serpentine said:


> In post tuie in thread bude? koja ersal shode daghighan ke man nadidamesh? tuie report ha negah kardam az 3shanbe hafte pish hich poste jadidi report nashode bud! hatman kharej az in section bude ke on dg masuliate man nist.
> 
> 
> inke modire on bakhsh ye kario anjam mide dalil nemishe ke inja ham anjam beshe. shoma khodet aksare post hat por az tohin hast, fek nemikoni kheili monaseb bashe ke bekhai enteghad ham bokoni va shaki bashi? albate enteghad azade, vali enteghade dorost, na az janebe kasi ke khodesh moratab ghavanino zire pa mizare!




Ye nega be postaye man bendaz age man jayi be kedi tohin karde budam behem begu.


----------



## Serpentine

MOHSENAM said:


> Ye nega be postaye man bendaz age man jayi be kedi tohin karde budam behem begu.



Alan on post ro didam va karbare khati yek warning daryaft kard. dg niazi be edame dadanesh nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> In post tuie in thread bude? koja ersal shode daghighan ke man nadidamesh? tuie report ha negah kardam az 3shanbe hafte pish hich poste jadidi report nashode bud! hatman kharej az in section bude ke on dg masuliate man nist.


https://defence.pk/threads/what-is-...-tehran’s-military-capabilities.336996/page-2
Pakesh kard vali az unjayi ke shoma mituni postaye pak shode ro ham bebini linke bala taghdim be shoma.



Serpentine said:


> Alan on post ro didam va karbare khati yek warning daryaft kard. dg niazi be edame dadanesh nist.


Ahsant hamin kafiye.kollan yekam mohkam tar bahashun raftar koni be kasi bar nemikhore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Keep this thread out of it please.
> 
> 
> Guys, look at these pics, apparently they are the 'rich kids of Tehran' as the name suggests. lol
> 
> Welcome to the other side of 'Islamic Republic of Iran'.
> @New @S00R3NA @rahi2357
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 105347


In a liberal economy those pics are the result of proper functioning of the system,
But in a closed, state owned monoculture economy like Iran, those kinda pic's mean corruption, inefficiency and social gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Keep this thread out of it please.
> 
> 
> Guys, look at these pics, apparently they are the 'rich kids of Tehran' as the name suggests. lol
> 
> Welcome to the other side of 'Islamic Republic of Iran'.
> @New @S00R3NA @rahi2357
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 105347




Hey everyone ,

تو شهری که یه عده باید برای یه لقمه صبح تا شب سگ دو بزنن تا اخر ماه دوزار بندازن جلوشون یه عده داف های میلیونی میزنن زمین و با ماشین های میلیاردی دور دور می کنن .

Tragic but funny .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@AShkan

We could use your excellent information regarding air warfare. My suggestion is that if you have the time, please make more informative threads regarding Iran's air warfare, current and future plans and etc.

Thanks for your contribution. We could use your help much more if you visited here more often.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Eid mubarak Iranians!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> Eid mubarak Iranians!


 Some prophet's birthday?


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Some prophet's birthday?



Negative.


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> Negative.


I googled and it's the one with the sheeps and stuff.


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> I googled and it's the one with the sheeps and stuff.



My atheist nigga, it's about sacrificing a lamb or sheep and feeding the poor. To spread goodwill and food.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Happy Eide Ghorban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Happy Eide Ghorban



In that case....








 

Sorry..


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> My atheist nigga, it's about sacrificing a lamb or sheep and feeding the poor. To spread goodwill and food.


Nigga, that better not be a challenge, cuz:



> On basic questions of morality and human decency— issues such as governmental use of torture, the death penalty, punitive hitting of children, racism, sexism, homophobia, anti-Semitism, environmental degradation or human rights — the irreligious tend to be more ethical than their religious peers, particularly compared with those who describe themselves as very religious.





> Atheists and agnostics are more driven by compassion to help others than are highly religious people, a new study finds.





> Denmark, which is among the least religious countries in the history of the world, consistently rates as the happiest of nations. And studies of apostates — people who were religious but later rejected their religion — report feeling happier, better and liberated in their post-religious lives.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

in all economic systems around the world the social gap is exist and it's a bad thing
Of course about Iran ......THE SOCIAL GAP IS HUGE

but let see the other good sight of rich Iranians
like...
اسکر اولادی




------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Abii said:


> :



خوش باش


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Nigga, that better not be a challenge, cuz:






What are you trying to prove man? You don't believe? Not my problem, but why are you trying to hate on us guys that believe? Chill out. Live and let live bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> What are you trying to prove man? You don't believe? Not my problem, but why are you trying to hate on us guys that believe? Chill out. Live and let live bro.


I sensed a challenge. Had to be answered.


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> I sensed a challenge. Had to be answered.



I hope you will come back to Islam one day, man. Your heart is golden, but some of your thoughts are not right. Anyways, Eid Mubarak to you. And I don't care If you are Muslim or not. For my Eid holiday, I just had some kebabs and soda, and no hamburger from the US can compete!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> I hope you will come back to Islam one day, man. Your heart is golden, but some of your thoughts are not right. Anyways, Eid Mubarak to you. And I don't care If you are Muslim or not. For my Eid holiday, I just had some kebabs and soda, and no hamburger from the US can compete!!


Come back? Can't go back to something that I never had. You're not born into a fantasy, you learn it and sell yourself to it. I never went down that path to begin with.

Got the Kabab part right though. Minus 1 point for the soda. Lassi not good enough for ya or what?


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Come back? Can't go back to something that I never had. You're not born into a fantasy, you learn it and sell yourself to it. I never went down that path to begin with.
> 
> Got the Kabab part right though. Minus 1 point for the soda. Lassi not good enough for ya or what?



Nigga you told me you were of Quran Hafez, and stopped believing. I may have gotten it wrong, but whatever. 

Anyways **** dat. Kebab over hamburger any day. Lassi we drink for digesting food, but after that we drink tea. And Alhamdulilah, we have kebabs and tea. Americans really don't understand what they are missing out on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> Nigga you told me you were of Quran Hafez, and stopped believing. I may have gotten it wrong, but whatever.
> 
> Anyways **** dat. Kebab over hamburger any day. Lassi we drink for digesting food, but after that we drink tea. And Alhamdulilah, we have kebabs and tea. Americans really don't understand what they are missing out on.


Nah dude, that must have been someone else. Heck, only one of my grandparents is Muslim and that's as far as it goes with our family when it comes to the arab religion. 

Indeed, kabab >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything else. 

I've had lassi before, but it was very different from our "doogh." But I thought Pakistanis and Indians had two versions. The one I had was yogurt and mango and it was thick. Our doogh has extremely low viscosity and it's salty as opposed to sweet. You guys have anything like ours or are all your versions sweet and fruity?


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Nah dude, that must have been someone else. Heck, only one of my grandparents is Muslim and that's as far as it goes with our family when it comes to the arab religion.
> 
> Indeed, kabab >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything else.
> 
> I've had lassi before, but it was very different from our "doogh." But I thought Pakistanis and Indians had two versions. The one I had was yogurt and mango and it was thick. Our doogh has extremely low viscosity and it's salty as opposed to sweet. You guys have anything like ours or are all your versions sweet and fruity?



Uh us guys in the villages of Pakistan have only 2 types of Lassi. Salty and sweet. Most people drink the salty. The problem with you guys in west is that you see Pakistan and Indian as same. But you guys are so wrong. We are not only racially, and religiously different, but we are culturally different. Being born in Pakistan, Abii, I can show you some things that Pakistani peasants share with Iranians, regarding food. But I am 100% sure you have probably never experienced it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

RazPaK said:


> Eid mubarak Iranians!


thanks

you know ,we have more than 10 different types of kebabs in iran. what kind of kebab do you like more?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AShkan

Serpentine said:


> @AShkan
> 
> We could use your excellent information regarding air warfare. My suggestion is that if you have the time, please make more informative threads regarding Iran's air warfare, current and future plans and etc.
> 
> Thanks for your contribution. We could use your help much more if you visited here more often.



Dear Serpentine,
Thank you for your confidence; however, I am sure there are plenty of enthusiasts here in the forum who can perform that job better than me. But "chashm" I will do my best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan @MOHSENAM @rmi5 @kollang @Shahryar Hedayati

There has been a troll-fest going on between some members from both sides and BOTH are guilty for it.
So either continue your troll wars in ME section and get banned for it or stop it right here, right now.

There are other members who use this thread for other purposes and are sick of this non sense.


----------



## MOHSENAM

@sepi

Hama ro ba ye choob nazan, un umad be man goft "moron" albate manam hesabi javabesho dadam...


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> balls
> 
> one Turkish member insult iranians
> and then some one mistakenly insult Turks
> and we Convince him not to insult Turk.....
> take it easy
> 
> 
> صلوات بفرست


 FYI, I know Farsi language very well.
So I can translate what kollang and mohsenam were saying. So avoid lying.
Anyway, I agree with serpentine, it is getting annoying, just trolling needs to be left alone.
So, continuing this discussion is useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> FYI, I know Farsi language very well.
> So I can translate what kollang and mohsenam were saying. So avoid lying.
> Anyway, I agree with serpentine, it is getting annoying, just trolling needs to be left alone.
> So, continuing this discussion is useless.


@Serpentine


----------



## Abii

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @Serpentine


Chete?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Abii said:


> Chete?



SERPENTINE :

There has been a troll-fest going on between some members from both sides and BOTH are guilty for it.
So either continue your troll wars in ME section and get banned for it or stop it right here, right now.

There are other members who use this thread for other purposes and are sick of this non sense.


----------



## Abii

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> SERPENTINE :
> 
> There has been a troll-fest going on between some members from both sides and BOTH are guilty for it.
> So either continue your troll wars in ME section and get banned for it or stop it right here, right now.
> 
> There are other members who use this thread for other purposes and are sick of this non sense.


Enayat, bargard military.terrorist age ba harfe hesab moshkel dari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Man ta hala tamarkozam ru Araba bude, az hala be ba'ad tamarkozamo mikham bebaram ru Turka. Nemidunam ta alan chera har che ghadam goh khordan beheshun chizi nagoftam. @Surenas to ham tu in rah komakam kon.

@Ostad

be torki fosh ham midi?


----------



## rmi5

MOHSENAM said:


> Man ta hala tamarkozam ru Araba bude, az hala be ba'ad tamarkozamo mikham bebaram ru Turka. Nemidunam ta alan chera har che ghadam goh khordan beheshun chizi nagoftam. @Surenas to ham tu in rah komakam kon.


Lolololololololol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

MOHSENAM said:


> @Ostad
> 
> be torki fosh ham midi?


areh mikhay yeki, dota mehmonet konam .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*please*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

Ostad said:


> areh mikhay yeki, dota mehmonet konam .




Man chand ta duste bahale tabrizi bahashun miram kooh. kheyli golan. ye vaghtayi az racism haye turk bahashun sohbat mikoanan, taajob mikoanan va migan ma hame Irani hastim ...


Ma mive forsuhe mahalemun, super marketemun ta... hamashun torkan va baham kheyli khubim. Ta ghabl az inke biam inja tala aslan be masaele nezhadi fekr nakarde budam.

Faghat bozorgtarin gonaham in bud ke jokaye ghumi migoftam, unam tark kardam  migam ye bande khodayi ...

Az ru hich gharazi ham negoftam digaran migoftan manam tekrar mikardam. Shayad age masaln migoftan folan abadanie manam migoftam folan abadanie...

Kollan ta ghabl az inke biam inja kheyli be masaele ezhadi kam fekr kardam va torka hamishe baram adamaye mohtarami budan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> areh mikhay yeki, dota mehmonet konam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Bill Maher nails it. Open hate against muslims is becoming mainstream and that's awesome.


----------



## MoshteAhani

^^ You are again on Iranian section ? You really need to get a life.


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Man, you guys are so funny, I can't keep myself from laughing inside out. These kinda reactions belong to the toddler's age grade.



Yeap, i'm communicating with one's understanding capability. Mohsenam's is a bit low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Yeap, i'm communicating with one's understanding capability. Mohsenam's is a bit low.



You really like it over here huh?


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> You really like it over here huh?



I used to. Anyways I'm gonna delete that post.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Bill Maher nails it. Open hate against muslims is becoming mainstream and that's awesome.



People dont wear lables.
Probably you will become the subject of hate because people will assume you are Muslim. I assume you are poop-brown like most Muslims. lol



Sinan said:


> I used too. Anyways I'm gonna delete that post.



You are very welcome to stay. I like you. No homo haha
Sometimes you just got a big mouth, but I like you lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> You are very welcome to stay. I like you. No homo haha
> Sometimes you just got a big mouth, but I like you lol



I like you too. 

Sometimes.....yes i got a big mouth because some guys really push my buttons over and over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> I like you too.
> 
> Sometimes.....yes i got a big mouth because some guys really push my buttons over and over again.



Sometimes I also got big mouth, I admit it. I have cat claws too!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*dear mamoti



*

























*thanks to his majesty , the president of all seasons Sir AHMADINEZHAD*



















*after the announcement of so called MAKTAB IRANI by Sir mashaee*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Commandant

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *dear mamoti*
> 
> *thanks to his majesty , the president of all seasons Sir AHMADINEZHAD*
> 
> 
> 
> *after the announcement of so called MAKTAB IRANI by Sir mashaee*



hey man
how you doin' ? 
heard that you've gone crazy 
is that true ? 
after all, what should we call you ?  mohsen, hasan, shahriar ... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@SOHEIL
@yavar
@Shahryar Hedayati
@mohsen
@MOHSENAM
@kollang 
One of the high ranking officials of the Iranian system you guys are supporting,
With more than 100 hours of weekly media tribune.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
آیت‌الله سیداحمد خاتمی شب گذشته در جلسه تفسیر سوره یونس در مدرسه فیضیه قم به موضوع کم‌آبی کشور اشاره و اظهار کرد: متاسفانه کم‌آبی یکی از معضلات امروز جامعه ما شده و سدهای بسیاری در حال خشک‌شدن است و امروز چاه‌های زیادی را در تهران حفر کرده‌اند تا بتوانند آب را در این شهر تامین کنند. امام جمعه موقت تهران،* اقامه نماز باران را یکی از ضروریات دانست* و خاطرنشان کرد: متاسفانه نماز باران را فراموش کرده‌ایم و کسی به این حرکت الهی نزدیک نمی‌شود و یادی از آن نمی‌کند. این عضو جامعه مدرسین حوزه علمیه قم با بیان اینکه *«برای نماز باران مقدماتی باید فراهم شود» تصریح کرد: روزه‌گرفتن و تضرع در برابر خداوند متعال از مقدمات نماز باران بوده* که باید انجام داد و این نماز را اقامه کرد. این استاد تفسیر قرآن با اشاره به فضای امروز جامعه، بیان کرد:* امروز قم پاک‌ترین شهر کشور است؛ چرا که اگر از این شهر بیرون برویم، متوجه خواهیم شد که چه فضای گناه‌آلودی در برخی از شهرها حاکم است* و بدحجابی غوغا می‌کند و انسان در دل گناه قرار می‌گیرد؛ البته در خود قم نیز معضلاتی وجود دارد که باید با آن مقابله شود. خاتمی ادامه داد:* اگر نماز باران هم خوانده شود، این موانع نمی‌گذارد، دعا مستجاب شود و باید از این مسایل صحبت کرد و به فکر پیشگیری آن بو*د. وی با بیان اینکه «*بنده در شش خطبه به مساله حجاب اشاره کردم» اظهار کرد: براساس بازخوردگیری که بعد از این خطبه‌ها انجام پذیرفت، مسوولان امر به ما اعلام کردند که 10درصد بدحجابی سامان پیدا کرد*. وی تاکید کرد: بنده معتقدم اگر تمام خطبای جمعه کشور بسیج شوند و به این معضل پرداخته و مفهوم و برکات حجاب را برای مردم تبیین کنند، بسیار تاثیرگذار خواهد بود.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> @SOHEIL
> @yavar
> @Shahryar Hedayati
> @mohsen
> @MOHSENAM
> @kollang
> One of the high ranking officials of the Iranian system you guys are supporting,
> With more than 100 hours of weekly media tribune.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> آیت‌الله سیداحمد خاتمی شب گذشته در جلسه تفسیر سوره یونس در مدرسه فیضیه قم به موضوع کم‌آبی کشور اشاره و اظهار کرد: متاسفانه کم‌آبی یکی از معضلات امروز جامعه ما شده و سدهای بسیاری در حال خشک‌شدن است و امروز چاه‌های زیادی را در تهران حفر کرده‌اند تا بتوانند آب را در این شهر تامین کنند. امام جمعه موقت تهران،* اقامه نماز باران را یکی از ضروریات دانست* و خاطرنشان کرد: متاسفانه نماز باران را فراموش کرده‌ایم و کسی به این حرکت الهی نزدیک نمی‌شود و یادی از آن نمی‌کند. این عضو جامعه مدرسین حوزه علمیه قم با بیان اینکه *«برای نماز باران مقدماتی باید فراهم شود» تصریح کرد: روزه‌گرفتن و تضرع در برابر خداوند متعال از مقدمات نماز باران بوده* که باید انجام داد و این نماز را اقامه کرد. این استاد تفسیر قرآن با اشاره به فضای امروز جامعه، بیان کرد:* امروز قم پاک‌ترین شهر کشور است؛ چرا که اگر از این شهر بیرون برویم، متوجه خواهیم شد که چه فضای گناه‌آلودی در برخی از شهرها حاکم است* و بدحجابی غوغا می‌کند و انسان در دل گناه قرار می‌گیرد؛ البته در خود قم نیز معضلاتی وجود دارد که باید با آن مقابله شود. خاتمی ادامه داد:* اگر نماز باران هم خوانده شود، این موانع نمی‌گذارد، دعا مستجاب شود و باید از این مسایل صحبت کرد و به فکر پیشگیری آن بو*د. وی با بیان اینکه «*بنده در شش خطبه به مساله حجاب اشاره کردم» اظهار کرد: براساس بازخوردگیری که بعد از این خطبه‌ها انجام پذیرفت، مسوولان امر به ما اعلام کردند که 10درصد بدحجابی سامان پیدا کرد*. وی تاکید کرد: بنده معتقدم اگر تمام خطبای جمعه کشور بسیج شوند و به این معضل پرداخته و مفهوم و برکات حجاب را برای مردم تبیین کنند، بسیار تاثیرگذار خواهد بود.​



Wasn't there anyone to tell him to go fu ck himself like the rest of traitors in this country that have been using religion to betray people and more than 233000 martyrs ?

What people wear is not the problem but using religion by governors to cover their shitty and evil actions is the problem .

The history is repeating again . During Reza Khan women were forced to take off their Islamic dress but it didn't work and now mullahs are doing the opposite which will not work for sure and here we are after 30 and so years of golden revolution with a fucked up society in which you can't understand the difference between a 15 year old girl and a mother and worse than that .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

S00R3NA said:


> Wasn't there anyone to tell him to go fu ck himself like the rest of traitors in this country that have been using religion to betray people and more than 233000 martyrs ?
> 
> What people wear is not the problem but using religion by governors to cover their shitty and evil actions is the problem .
> 
> The history is repeating again . During Reza Khan women were forced to take off their Islamic dress but it didn't work and now mullahs are doing the opposite which will not work for sure and here we are after 30 and so years of golden revolution with a fucked up society in which you can't understand the difference between a 15 year old girl and a mother and worse than that .



I agree. Iranian society is terrible. Even our jahil Mullahs are better than yours, and that's really saying something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> حضرت علی همیشه تاکیدش بر این بود قبل از این که به عمل و کردار مردم گیر بدید ... بهتره از درست بودن خودتون مطمئن باشید
> ما خودمون کم مشکل نداریم و کم تو زندگی سوتی ندادیم .... شما کارتو درست انجام بده ....سپس خود مردم ناخود اگاه شما رو الگو قرار می دهند



دقیقا ، صد در صد با این حرف موافقم و همیشه سعی کردم توی زندگیم پیادش کنم اگر چه همیشه موفق نبودم . .

این حرف رو باید با طلا رو دیوارهای این مملکت بنویسن .

دوستان برن خودشون رو درست کنن ، به مردم کاری نداشته باشن .

به جای گیردادن به حجاب مردم برن جلوی بخور بخور های دوستانشون در نظام رو بگیرن تا هزار میلیاردی مال بیت المال رو به چپاول نبرن ، اونم وقتی که نون رو از سفره ی مردم دزدیدن و از حق و حقوق اون دانش آموز بیچاره ی شهرستانی با تعطیل کردن مدارس شبانه روزی زدن .

مملکتی که روی نفت و گاز خوابیده رو به جایی رسوندن که مردمش به گدایی افتادن و به نام اسلام و ایستادن جلوی نظام های به اصطلاح دیکتاتوری و سرمایه داری غربی جیب مردم رو زدند ، در حالی که وضع این جامعه به وضوح نشون میده که سمبل نظام سرمایه داری ایرانه .


دوست عزیز لطفا از علی مایه نذار و با این قوم الظالمین مقایسش نکن ، تاریخ علی رو با عدالت و درستکاریش می شناسه در حالی که این حکومت به ظاهر اسلامی و به اصطلاح شیعی هیچ بویی از علی نبرده و همون سیاست تشیع سیاه صفوی رو به ارث برده و ادامه میده .

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

northern Tehran
1393


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

southern Iran
1360


----------



## The SiLent crY

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *سیاست همینه دیگه ..... یک دفعه یه نظام ظالم میشه و مردم مخالفش میشن و یکی دیگه رو می یارند
> فردا همون نظام ظالم میشه و این داستان ادامه دارد
> این داستان سیاست همیشه ادامه داره .....
> ولی اگر ما هم مثل بعضی ها بین این بازی های سیاسی امیدمون رو از دست بدهیم .... می شیم همون نسلی که بهش میگویند سوخته*
> دوستان بهتره امیدتونو از دست ندید ... یا امید یک نفر دیگه ای رو نگیرید
> بزرگی گفت امید هیچ کس رو از اون نگیر ...شاید این اخرین داشته او باشد
> بهتره ملت خودشون دست به کار بشوند و کشور رو بسازند و منتظر کمک های مالی این بانک های شیطانی نباشند
> یا دستشونو به سمت یارانه تحقیر امیز دولت دراز نکنند
> بالاخره هر طوری هست امیدتونو از دست ندید و گلیمتونو از اب بکشید بیرون
> 
> موفق باشید



ما خیلی وقته که نسل سوخته ایم .

آدم خوبه که واقع بین باشه و بعد امیدوار .

امید واهی هیچ دردی از آدم دوا نمی کنه و مثل حباب می مونه و تنها واقع بین بودنه که می تونه به ادم کمک کنه تا درک درستی از شرایط خودش داشته باشه .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> northern Tehran
> 1393
> View attachment 117098
> 
> View attachment 117099
> 
> View attachment 117100
> 
> View attachment 117101
> 
> View attachment 117102


 lol, hilarious on many levels

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

S00R3NA said:


> ما خیلی وقته که نسل سوخته ایم .
> 
> آدم خوبه که واقع بین باشه و بعد امیدوار .
> 
> امید واهی هیچ دردی از آدم دوا نمی کنه و مثل حباب می مونه و تنها واقع بین بودنه که می تونه به ادم کمک کنه تا درک درستی از شرایط خودش داشته باشه .



من ازهمین تریبون سوختن خودم روبه شدت تکذیب می کنم
بنده هم اکنون هیچ مشکلی ندارم و بسیار خوب هستم


منظور من از امید بی عقلی نبود و امیدوارم منظورت از منطق نامیدی نباشد
حالا من نمی دونم شما چه نسلی هستی ولی من 70 هستم
البته اگه بخواهی به قدرت خدا نگاه بکنی خیلی امید راسخ و نتیجه بخشی است
من که با همین امید واهی خیلی مشکل رو رد کردم و تونستم رو پای خودم بایستم .....
امید مثل بنزین می مونه ..... باک خودتو پر از امید کن
حل میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

_نمی دونم چرا این اهنگ اینقدر ناراحت کننده هست_

http://dl.sanjamusic.com/mp3/Merajiha.mp3


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Source: Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1146
> 
> 
> he is not president or minister of energy ...
> 
> 
> 
> (One of the high ranking officials of the Iranian system you guys are supporting, )
> دوست عزیز به نظرم خیلی دید سیاه و سفید خوفناکی داریا . ملت یا باید طرفدار و بسیجی باشند یا اپوزوسیون و تبعیدی!!!
> a system is gathering of many people and every people has problem of his own
> 
> 
> in field of religious and hijab and culture he is right ...that's my view
> 
> but he is a religious man and he knows (*unfortunately*)very little about water management .....like many Iranian ...
> 
> *my problem is't what he said about water management .
> my question is what the hell the moderate/bright mind/expert guys in ministry of energy doing?
> *
> البته خدارو شکر همین العان اینجا کم کم داره سیل میاد
> 
> 
> 
> that not a matter of force by shah or revolution
> that matter of time and what people see in medias....... good or bad that's Future....
> and nobody cant hold the people in medieval .....
> even by reading some religious prophesy you can see this....
> حضرت علی همیشه تاکیدش بر این بود قبل از این که به عمل و کردار مردم گیر بدید ... بهتره از درست بودن خودتون مطمئن باشید
> ما خودمون کم مشکل نداریم و کم تو زندگی سوتی ندادیم .... شما کارتو درست انجام بده ....سپس خود مردم ناخود اگاه شما رو الگو قرار می دهند


Sorry dude for me being frank, but your post is not worth replying.
Avvalan mardom ha va system ha ghabel tafkik nistan, yani masale dar zat dobare bar migarde be moshkele marouf, morgh va tokhm morgh.
Sanyan, man dar oon post rooye sohbatam ba system bood na fard khasi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Dear @Serpentine ,
Dude what's happening here, everyone I knew is banned?

And to the banned people,
Guys what is this? where has that brilliance gone? if there were even a law here, for banning every one who types a single post, I would rather walk on the margins in such a way that no one would ever dare, get me banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Dear @Serpentine ,
> Dude what's happening here, everyone I knew is banned?
> 
> And to the banned people,
> Guys what is this? where has that brilliance gone? if there were even a law here, for banning every one who types a single post, I would rather walk on the margins in such a way that no one would ever dare, get me banned.



I haven't banned anyone recently. But most of those who are banned were also involved in a heavy trolling contest, it's not only because of one post to be fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ببینم مدل جدید ؟؟
> از این ور ملتو صدا می کنی و بهشون انگ حمایت از خاتمی رو می زنی
> از اون ور میگی من با شما نبودم و پاسخ دادن به شما ارزشی نداره
> شما که به خاتمی دیوانه گیر میدی از اون ور وضع خودت هم همچین میزون نیستا
> قبل از جواب دادن به پست های قبلیت نگاه ک

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Tehran 

Comments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esfand

Guys, I heard there were protests in Tehran, Tabriz and Mahabad supporting the people of Kobanê?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Esfand said:


> Guys, I heard there were protests in Tehran, Tabriz and Mahabad supporting the people of Kobanê?


Yes.there is a great sympathy with Kurds among Iranians and I hope Kurdish people will notice that.



jack 86000 said:


> *fategh Vehicle*
> View attachment 119524
> 
> View attachment 119525
> 
> View attachment 119526
> 
> rategh vehicle
> View attachment 119527
> 
> View attachment 119528


Vay khodaaaaa....rategh???fategh?? In esmaro az kojashun miyaran?rategh chie?ina che doshmani ba adabiyate Parsiye ma daran?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Esfand said:


> Guys, I heard there were protests in Tehran, Tabriz and Mahabad supporting the people of Kobanê?


http://irna.ir/fa/Photo/2740314/


----------



## kollang

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> متاسفانه یه مسئله کوچیکی هست که از زمان رضا شاه به اشتباه به ملت تلقی شد ....
> که در اون بعضی فکر می کنند تکیه بر عربی یعنی ایمان و خدا پرستی و تکیه بر پارسی یعنی بی دینی و شاه پرستی
> ولی نشونه خوب ماجرا اینه که این ماجرا از اول انقلاب تا به حال به شدت رو به افول است و در اقلیت محض می باشد
> و بیشتر افرادی که سواد درست و حسابی نه در مورد ادبیات و نه در مورد دین ندارن . گریبانگیر این خرافه می باشند
> متاسفانه یه مسئله بدی وجود داره و این پایین بودن سطح فرهنگ و رفتار پرسنل در ارتش و سپاه است
> البته در تمام دنیا معمولا نیروهای مسلح دارای برخورد مناسب و سطح سواد بالا نیستند
> امیدواریم این اقلیت هم مشکلشون حل بشه


Moteassefane in kare farmandehaye sepahe va nemishe beheshun goft aghaliyat ya aksariyat.in kararo baraye khod shirini joloye agha va baghiye anjam midan.shayad masalashun ine ke nakone khodayi nakarde bache haye hezbollah va hamas natunan esme ina ro bekhunan....akhe .... Ellahi.....

Man pishnahadam ine ke ma irani ha khod jush biyaym ru tajhizate artesh va sepah namgozari konim.mesle hamun kari ke masalan NATO ro tajhqizate shoravi mikard.monteha in niaz be hamkari gostarde ba bache haye military.ir va arteshi dare.age aksare karbaraye unja in karo konan.be nazare man kafiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Esfand said:


> Guys, I heard there were protests in Tehran, Tabriz and Mahabad supporting the people of Kobanê?



Most of them are Kurds. However I know that there are also many non-Kurd there aswell supporting Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

kollang said:


> Moteassefane in kare farmandehaye sepahe va nemishe beheshun goft aghaliyat ya aksariyat.in kararo baraye khod shirini joloye agha va baghiye anjam midan.shayad masalashun ine ke nakone khodayi nakarde bache haye hezbollah va hamas natunan esme ina ro bekhunan....akhe .... Ellahi.....
> 
> Man pishnahadam ine ke ma irani ha khod jush biyaym ru tajhizate artesh va sepah namgozari konim.mesle hamun kari ke masalan NATO ro tajhqizate shoravi mikard.monteha in niaz be hamkari gostarde ba bache haye military.ir va arteshi dare.age aksare karbaraye unja in karo konan.be nazare man kafiye.


چی کار کنیم بی سوادن دیگه!!!
حالیشون نمیشه
من موندم این فرهنگستان ادب پارسی داره چه غلطی می کنه(یه تذکر هم بده بدک نیست) ... با اون کلمه های عجیب غریبش

پیشنهاد خوبی هست 
اما احتمال اینکه مورد قبول همگان قرار بگیره چقدر است 
تازه با این پیشنهاد یه مشکل دیگه ما هم حل میشه
مشکل اسمامی تکراری ... مثلا من نمی دونم ما العان چند تا رعد یا تندر یا اذرخش داریم .... 
خدایی من فکر نکنم خود خامنه ای هم بدونه این رفق و فتق و متق یعنی چه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> چی کار کنیم بی سوادن دیگه!!!
> حالیشون نمیشه
> من موندم این فرهنگستان ادب پارسی داره چه غلطی می کنه(یه تذکر هم بده بدک نیست) ... با اون کلمه های عجیب غریبش
> 
> پیشنهاد خوبی هست
> اما احتمال اینکه مورد قبول همگان قرار بگیره چقدر است
> تازه با این پیشنهاد یه مشکل دیگه ما هم حل میشه
> مشکل اسمامی تکراری ... مثلا من نمی دونم ما العان چند تا رعد یا تندر یا اذرخش داریم ....
> خدایی من فکر نکنم خود خامنه ای هم بدونه این رفق و فتق و متق یعنی چه


Khob besmellah....
@SOHEIL , Azizam nazare to chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

مقایسه سیر تکاملی پراید و تویوتا کرولا (+عکس)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

@rahi2357 

Yes, he is back! (the puppet avatar). Mersi 
Btw what is he called?

I remember that my uncle showed a clip of him where he was making fun of Shirazia 



Al-Kurdi said:


> Most of them are Kurds. However I know that there are also many non-Kurd there aswell supporting Kurds.



Vast majority of people in Iran despise ISIS and would love nothing more for them to be exterminated. However, I understand it being a more sensitive issue to Kurds, since they are the one facing genocide in Kobane.

It seems the only people who generally dont have anything against ISIS and are cheering them on, are the Turks (based on their posts on the forum)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

ResurgentIran said:


> Yes, he is back! (the puppet avatar). Mersi
> Btw what is he called?
> I remember that my uncle showed a clip of him where he was making fun of Shirazia


his name is : famil
his family is : dour
he comes from a town called "dour " (far )
his wife is doure
and he has a son called " bache famil "
he was hired in mr mojrie's house as a doorkeeper.
and he loves doors as well.





===================================================================

best of kung pow !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

ino in persian minevisam;

Baradarane va khaharan aziz mitoonam soal konam ke chiye in (dastavard) khoshhali va osoolan mention kardan dare?
mitoonam az azizan soal konam in otobous baraye moghabele ba ki sakhte va tazin shode?
Amrica?
israel?
englis?
jeysh o al adl?
ISIS?
ya 
mardom?
hamin axo tooye telvesion mizare tooye amricaee ke hame chish sare jashe bad tooye akhbar khabar parakani mikone
"sarkoob bi rahmaneye eterazate mardomi tavasote polis vahshi amrika"
hala raftan khodeshoon ye chiz khofnak dorost kardan az oon badtar va ba eftekhar namayesh midan
az oon tahamolesh sakht tar inke adamaee peyda mishan ke ba eftekhar thread esh ham mikonan.
vaghean mellate jahane sevvomi barazandeye azizan hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> ino in persian minevisam;
> 
> Baradarane va khaharan aziz mitoonam soal konam ke chiye in (dastavard) khoshhali va osoolan mention kardan dare?
> mitoonam az azizan soal konam in otobous baraye moghabele ba ki sakhte va tazin shode?
> Amrica?
> israel?
> englis?
> jeysh o al adl?
> ISIS?
> ya
> mardom?
> hamin axo tooye telvesion mizare tooye amricaee ke hame chish sare jashe bad tooye akhbar khabar parakani mikone
> "sarkoob bi rahmaneye eterazate mardomi tavasote polis vahshi amrika"
> hala raftan khodeshoon ye chiz khofnak dorost kardan az oon badtar va ba eftekhar namayesh midan
> az oon tahamolesh sakht tar inke adamaee peyda mishan ke ba eftekhar thread esh ham mikonan.
> vaghean mellate jahane sevvomi barazandeye azizan hast.


Daghighan mikhaastam hamin ra benevisam, vali didam chon dobaareh yek seri shorou' mikonan be troll kardan, bikhiyaalesh shodam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Daghighan mikhaastam hamin ra benevisam, vali didam chon dobaareh yek seri shorou' mikonan be troll kardan, bikhiyaalesh shodam


New, be onvane ye irani hagh dare enteghad kone.vali to qalat mikoni ke dekhalat koni chon Irani nisti va haghe eteraz nadari.to behtare az barkhorde police turkiye negh bezani ke baraye sarkube qeiyre nezami haye kurde khodesh az mashinaye zerehi otokar va tajhizate jangi estefade mikone.in mored aslan be to rabti nadare.

@New bade ye vasile i sakhtan ke az koshtare tazahor konande ha jologiri mikone?in behtare ya basiji haye mosalah ke dar sale 88 mardomo be gulle bastan?osulan dar keshvar haye pishrafte ba in tajhizat tazahor haye qeiyre qanuni ro mahar mikonan.va intori joloye khun rizi gerefte mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> New, be onvane ye irani hagh dare enteghad kone.vali to qalat mikoni ke dekhalat koni chon Irani nisti va haghe eteraz nadari.to behtare az barkhorde police turkiye negh bezani ke baraye sarkube qeiyre nezami haye kurde khodesh az mashinaye zerehi otokar va tajhizate jangi estefade mikone.in mored aslan be to rabti nadare.
> 
> @New bade ye vasile i sakhtan ke az koshtare tazahor konande ha jologiri mikone?in behtare ya basiji haye mosalah ke dar sale 88 mardomo be gulle bastan?osulan dar keshvar haye pishrafte ba in tajhizat tazahor haye qeiyre qanuni ro mahar mikonan.va intori joloye khun rizi gerefte mishe.



@New Told you bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

kollang said:


> @New bade ye vasile i sakhtan ke az koshtare tazahor konande ha jologiri mikone?in behtare ya basiji haye mosalah ke dar sale 88 mardomo be gulle bastan?osulan dar keshvar haye pishrafte ba in tajhizat tazahor haye qeiyre qanuni ro mahar mikonan.va intori joloye khun rizi gerefte mishe.


inam bara khoesh ye negahe va az nazare man mitoone ghabele ehteram bashe. amma mashti be nazaret vojoode oon gorooh haye (masalan sare khod ) be ellate nabood tajhizat bood.
mitoonam azat soal konam oon soorakh haye zire panjare ha tooye oon otobous baraye chi hast?
faghat khaheshan nagoo ke baraye shellike tofange doodza hast? chera? choon tooye har yegane barkhord ba eghteshash ye nafar dastesh tofange dood za hast va osoolan ye soorakh baraye shellik golooleye doodza kafiye ke oonam osoolan bayad balaye otobous mibood choon ke trajectory goloolehaye doodza monhani hast.
bavar kon ma age ye keshvar dorost va darmoon boodim avvalin kasi ke az sakhte shodane in charandiat khoshhal mishod man boodam. amma heyf ke moteasefane bayad begam, be nazar mirese tooye in ashofte bazar har kasi be fekre khodeshe. (omidvaram manzooramo dark koni)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

New said:


> inam bara khoesh ye negahe va az nazare man mitoone ghabele ehteram bashe. amma mashti be nazaret vojoode oon gorooh haye (masalan sare khod ) be ellate nabood tajhizat bood.
> mitoonam azat soal konam oon soorakh haye zire panjare ha tooye oon otobous baraye chi hast?
> faghat khaheshan nagoo ke baraye shellike tofange doodza hast? chera? choon tooye har yegane barkhord ba eghteshash ye nafar dastesh tofange dood za hast va osoolan ye soorakh baraye shellik golooleye doodza kafiye ke oonam osoolan bayad balaye otobous mibood choon ke trajectory goloolehaye doodza monhani hast.
> bavar kon ma age ye keshvar dorost va darmoon boodim avvalin kasi ke az sakhte shodane in charandiat khoshhal mishod man boodam. amma heyf ke moteasefane bayad begam, be nazar mirese tooye in ashofte bazar har kasi be fekre khodeshe. (omidvaram manzooramo dark koni)


Baraye shellike golule haye pelastiki va rangi az un surakha estefade mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

ResurgentIran said:


> @rahi2357
> 
> Yes, he is back! (the puppet avatar). Mersi
> Btw what is he called?
> 
> I remember that my uncle showed a clip of him where he was making fun of Shirazia
> 
> 
> 
> Vast majority of people in Iran despise ISIS and would love nothing more for them to be exterminated. However, I understand it being a more sensitive issue to Kurds, since they are the one facing genocide in Kobane.
> 
> It seems the only people who generally dont have anything against ISIS and are cheering them on, are the Turks (based on their posts on the forum)



Burning turkish flag today in response





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=381295718685707

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Al-Kurdi said:


> Burning turkish flag today in response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=381295718685707


Well, It seems that ISIS would attack Hasakeh in the next step, and you are making Turkey more determined to not help you and let you be removed from there as well.
Anyway, Iranian government promotes anti-Turkish protests, and they organized an armenian based anti-turkish protest, a few months ago, and Iranian mod posted its photos. If you are really man enough, go fight in Ayn Al Arab, instead of showing butt hurt like cry babies.
What I see are just bunch of vandalisms, and showing low culture. I saw PKK fans attacking a kindergarten with Molotov Cocktails. Also you have attacked Kurdish Sunni Hezballah and Hudapar, and massacred each other. What the hell?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Kurdi

rmi5 said:


> Well, It seems that ISIS would attack Hasakeh in the next step, and you are making Turkey more determined to not help you and let you be removed from there as well.
> Anyway, Iranian government promotes anti-Turkish protests, and they organized an armenian based anti-turkish protest, a few months ago, and Iranian mod posted its photos. If you are really man enough, go fight in Ayn Al Arab, instead of showing butt hurt like cry babies.
> What I see are just bunch of vandalisms, and showing low culture. I saw PKK fans attacking a kindergarten with Molotov Cocktails. Also you have attacked Kurdish Sunni Hezballah and Hudapar, and massacred each other. What the hell?



it pisses you off huh? Majority Turks are openly supporting and backing IS, they are our enemies. They are the enemy of mankind. Kurds from Eastern Kurdistan goes with his brothers and sisters and breaks the border between Western and Northern Kurdsitan





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=699691820099648






It isn't anti-Turksih protests, it is pro-Kurdish protests. In the chants one can hear "Kurdistan is not 4 , Kurdistan in not 4" "long live Peshmerga and YPG" even anti regime chants. Lol they brought a helicopter to the scene in Wirmê 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=699727203429443





Kurdish Hezbollah and Hudapar is Turkey sponsored cancer that needs to be destroyed. You think these in fightings are any special? Go back 20 years. 

Kobanê is blockaded by Turkey, one of the main reasons Kurds are pissed, Turkey doesn't allow Kurds to send in men and weapons. Don't forget when IS takes over/if Turkey will go and make their buffer zone.


----------



## rmi5

Al-Kurdi said:


> it pisses you off huh? Majority Turks are openly supporting and backing IS, they are our enemies. They are the enemy of mankind. Kurds from Eastern Kurdistan goes with his brothers and sisters and breaks the border between Western and Northern Kurdsitan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=699691820099648


LOL, why should it piss me off? 
On the contrary, I am happy, since there was a long time that people like me were knowing about your mentalities, but turk society were thinking that we are over-exaggerating. Now, they second us.


> It isn't anti-Turksih protests, it is pro-Kurdish protests. In the chants one can hear "Kurdistan is not 4 , Kurdistan in not 4" "long live Peshmerga and YPG" even anti regime chants. Lol they brought a helicopter to the scene in Wirmê
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=699727203429443


It is obviously anti-turkish. Do you think that mullahs will let any pro-kurdish protests to happen?!!! They have let you free, and most probably paid some fanatic kurds to do this stuff in Iran. I think you knew farsi a little bit. Then focus a bit on farsi speaking media and you would find out.



> Kurdish Hezbollah and Hudapar is Turkey sponsored cancer that needs to be destroyed. You think these in fightings are any special? Go back 20 years.


That's the most Bull crap I have ever heard from you. So, Turkiye has paid Hezbullah to be anti Turkish, and anti-PKK as a side note? Are you kidding me?!!!


> Kobanê is blockaded by Turkey, one of the main reasons Kurds are pissed, Turkey doesn't allow Kurds to send in men and weapons. Don't forget when IS takes over/if Turkey will go and make their buffer zone.


Give me one logical reason that Turkiye should help PKK, and makes ISIS as an arch-enemy for herself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

@Shahryar Hedayati farz 2 va 4 et moshkel dare chon zedeh gololeh nist.dar moredeh farzeh 3om ham ehtemale ziad ba otobus az rot rad mishan ke man gameh ro be shakhseh tarjih midam .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بابا استاد....بابا نوام چامسکی.... بابا برژینسکی
> ما له شده زیر رکابتیم
> چاکرتیم


ما بیشتر 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@rmi5, @New

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> فرض اول بخاطر اینه که ما بچه های خوبی هستیم و واسه این سیاست مدار و اون فلان ازادی خواه جون خودمون رو کف خیابون نمی زاریم
> مثل بچه های ادم پول در میاریم و زندگی خودمون رو می کنیم ....
> ولی بعضی ها دلشون برای انقلاب و اختشاش و خرابکاری و اصلاحات زورکی می تپه
> کلا تیریپشون انارشیستی هست و بیشترشون تو مسائل معیشتی مشکل دارند
> که این هم تقصیر خودشون و هم تقصیر دولت هست
> این اتوبوس مسابقه مرگ هم نوش جونشون
> البته شوخی بود
> --------------------------------------
> فرض دوم این رو هم فکر کنید که شورش ممکنه در سیستان یا خوزستان توسط عوامل سلفی ادم خوار صورت بگیره
> ببینم اون موقع هم برای من سنگ حمایت از خلق رو به سینه می زنید
> یا اینکه دستور می دید بجای گاز اشک اور 20 تا تک تیر انداز داخل اتوبوس مرگ مستقر بشوند و ببندند به رگبار سلفی های حیوان را؟؟؟؟
> --------------------------------------
> اقایون عزیز حالا فرض سوم .... فرض می کنیم من خواستم شورش کنم .و عدالت را محقق نمایم.. به نظرتون یه کامیون با اب منو بزنه بهتره و یا یه بسیجی دیونه با قمه بیافته به جونتون
> من خودم ابپاش و فلش بنگ رو انتخاب می کنم تا تیزی و زنجیر و موتور 1000
> --------------------------------------
> فرض چهارم به نظرتون یه کشور دیکتاتوری با امنیت و تشکیلات امنیتی و یک حاکم بهتر است .
> یا یه کشور با تشکیلات امنیتی پوسیده وچندین گروه و حاکم دیکتاتور مسلح ادم خوار و بمب های بشکه ای و ماشین انفجاری؟؟؟؟؟
> تنها کشور نا امن و تروریست پرور اطراف سوریه کی بود؟ عراق
> حالا به دور ایران نگاه کنید . تروریست های پاکستان افغانستان عراق و سوریه
> حالا یه دیکتاتور یا یه شاه تو کشور باشه و تشکیلات ضد شورش امنیتی پیشرفته داشته باشه بهتره
> یا اینکه حتی نتونه پایتخت خودشو (دمشق) کنترل کنه ... چه برسد به سیستان و کردستان
> -------------------------------------
> فرض پنجم به نظرتون دولت مثل فرگوسن با سیاهان و ترکیه با کردها با شما برخورد کنه بهتر است و یا مثل سوریه و بحرین و مصر با شما برخورد بشه


merci az pasokhet, be dalile vaghti ke gozashti thank kardam posteto.
amma khodaeesh shoma beri daneshgah fekr konam roozi do ta maghale midi, amma ba tavajoh be farziate osoolan saboki ke matrah mikoni hamasho bayad befresti vase konferanshaye vatani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> سعی می کنم با خنده و شوخی جواب می دم
> نمی خوام بین ما ایرانیها از این بیشتر اختلاف بیافته
> سوریه و عراق و فلسطین ویمن و سومالی و افغانستان وپاکستان....دیگه اختلاف برای ایران.... نه
> بزار فحش بشنویم ولی بخندیم


are ensafan va haghighatan ta inja man kheyli talash kardam be soorate besyar soft hodood va margin tahamol shoma ro peyda konam, bayad eteraf konam ke ensane besyar moaddabi hasti, merci.
amma pesaram, ettefaghan moshkel az haminja shoroo mishe ke, moteasefane azizan be in adat kardid ke fohsh beshnavid va dar moghabel bekhandid.
che fohshi badtar az in ke karshenasito gerefti hala bejaye inke beri sare kar choon be ehtemale 90% kari peyda nakhahi kard majboori ya edame tahsil bedi ya ye reshteye dige bekhooni, va omri ke bar bad raft, bekhand azizam.
che fohshi badtar az inke be ehtemale 96% tavanaee kharid va ya ejareye khune tooye shahreto nadari, ye sarpanah ke betooni daste ye nafaro begiri be onvane hamsar va zendegito shoroo koni, bekhand azizam.
che fohshi badtar az inke to ham mesle 90% digeye javan haye ham sennet ke bayad ezdevaj mikardin va nakardin, hala hala ha bayad bekhandin, bekhand azizam.
.......
va sad hezar dalile dige baraye khandidan.

ps: Good night dude, hope you the best dreams, I am gonna leave for the airport, hence bye for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ..من شب میام شما هستی... صبح میام هستی ...ظهر میام هستی
> بابا دائم الانلاین .... ول کن این انجمن زپرتی رو
> پس کی می خوابی



There is time difference between where I live and where you live.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jedediah

rmi5 said:


> There is time difference between where I live and where you live.


Amen. 

Where yall located at?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> ino in persian minevisam;


salam 

een khodro , male niroo haye NOPO hast . hagh midam behetoon ke enteghad konid chon be ehtemal ziad nemidoonid NOPO chichi hastesh 

NOPO = nirooye vizhe pad vahshat (special anti-terrorism operations) .

their objective is to defuse all terrorist activities in the country including hostage situations , bombings .... in overall , all major crimes that are a threat to national security and ppl's lives .

their videos are available all over the net , so by a little tiny search in youtube or aparat , u can see their ops and how successful they are .

========================

niroo ie ke vase Riot control estefade mishe NOPO nist   eenha niroohaye amoozsh dide ie hastan ke tedadeshoon kheyli kame 

chand ta shahr bozorg iran ham bishtar nadaran 

tehran , shiraz , esfehan , mashhad , tabriz , qom , hamedan , ...

masalan kermanshah alan 10 sale mikhaim yegan NOPO bezanim nemishe , chon niroo nadarim 

*Riot control units are called Yegan EMDAD in iran .



rm[/B]i5 said:



Daghighan mikhaastam hamin ra benevisam, vali didam chon dobaareh yek seri shorou' mikonan be troll kardan, bikhiyaalesh shodam

Click to expand...

azizami to 

shoma ghasdet az matrah kardan oun harf chize dige ie hast , ama ishoon ghasd dige ie daran 

khodetam ino khoob midooni aziz*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> *Riot control units are called Yegan EMDAD in iran .
> 
> azizami to
> 
> shoma ghasdet az matrah kardan oun harf chize dige ie hast , ama ishoon ghasd dige ie daran
> 
> khodetam ino khoob midooni aziz*



This is too much advanced for me. English please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> This is too much advanced for me. English please.


he told @New that he wanted to say the same thing , and i said that he didn't 

be har hal be shoma rabti nadare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> he told @New that he wanted to say the same thing , and i said that he didn't
> 
> be har hal be shoma rabti nadare



Haman jaan, what If I told you that I have studied Farsi for five years, and I am completely fluent in Farsi zuban?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> Haman jaan, what If I told you that I have studied Farsi for five years, and I am completely fluent in Farsi zuban?


i would be devastated cause i insulted u in the last sentence :

be har hal be shoma rabti nadare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> i would be devastated cause i insulted u in the last sentence :
> 
> be har hal be shoma rabti nadare




You are a funny guy.

I have no problem with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> You are a funny guy.
> 
> I have no problem with you.


me neither , razpak jan 

how are things BTdub ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> me neither , razpak jan
> 
> how are things BTdub ?



I can understand some Farsi but what is bTdub, kamelan beshuki??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> I can understand some Farsi but what is bTdub, kamelan beshuki??????


BTdub = BTW !

how are things by the way ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> BTdub = BTW !
> 
> how are things by the way ?



I'm fine. Had a great Eid, and I am eating goat for four days now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> salam
> een khodro , male niroo haye NOPO hast . hagh midam behetoon ke enteghad konid chon be ehtemal ziad nemidoonid NOPO chichi hastesh
> NOPO = nirooye vizhe pad vahshat (special anti-terrorism operations) .
> their objective is to defuse all terrorist activities in the country including hostage situations , bombings .... in overall , all major crimes that are a threat to national security and ppl's lives .
> their videos are available all over the net , so by a little tiny search in youtube or aparat , u can see their ops and how successful they are .
> ========================
> niroo ie ke vase Riot control estefade mishe NOPO nist eenha niroohaye amoozsh dide ie hastan ke tedadeshoon kheyli kame


avvalan salam, bazgashte ghoroor angiz shoma ro tabrik va tahniyat arz mikonam. omidvaram khoob va salamat bashi.

saneyan, dadash shenidan key bovad manand didan, ino az oona beporsid ke shenide ha ro didan, raze sangaraye .....
morede tavagoh shoma doost aziz:


* نوپو: نیروی پاد وحشت*​
ماموران يگان ويژه در تعدادي ماموريت خاص تعريف شده و بنا به درخواست فرمانده انتظامي استان‌ها اجازه ماموريت پيدا مي‌كنند.

ماموريت‌هاي نيروهاي يگان ‌ويژه در سه بخش مختلف تقسيم شده است. جانشين فرمانده يگان ويژه ناجا در تشريح نوع ماموريت‌هاي يگان‌ويژه مي‌گويد: در زمان‌هاي عادي حفاظت و تامين امنيت سفر مسئولان رده يك كشور و برقراري نظم وانضباط مسابقات ملي مانند مسابقات فوتبال بر عهده ماموران اين يگان خواهد بود.

در ماموريت دومي كه سردار هادي نژاد نام مي‌برد ماموران يگان ويژه در ماموريت‌هاي مقابله‌اي همچون رهايي گروگان، مبارزه با تروريست‌ها و حمايت از ديگر ماموريت‌هاي ناجا و در ساير بخش‌ها مانند التزام‌بخشيدن به شهرها و ترافيك به ماموران ديگر بخش‌ها كمك مي‌كنند.

*دسته سوم وظايف اين نيروها مقابله با اغتشاشات است. زماني كه قدرت و توان از اداره و كنترل ماموران كلانتري و نيروهاي ديگر خارج شود، به گونه‌اي كه آنان نتوانند صحنه اغتشاش را آرام كنند و اغتشاشات گسترش پيدا كند واحدهاي يگان ويژه وارد عمل شده و نسبت به آرام كردن محيط اقدام مي‌كنند.*​
lazem be zekre morede sevvom pas az havadese sale 88 be in niroo mohavval shode ast


also for further readings:

در «صبحگاه مشترک یگان‌های ویژه ناجا و ارتش»، فرمانده یگان‌ ویژه ناجا از افزایش دو ماموریت به ماموریت‌های این نیرو خبر ‌داد و *نمایش خودروهای مختلف ضدشورش *در این مراسم مورد توجه قرار گرفت. یکی از ماموریت‌های جدید تعریف شده برای این نیرو، «عملیات رزمی و دفاع شهری» عنوان شده است.

از راتق و فاتق تا رعد و صاعقه


به گزارش سرویس سیاسی عصر قانون از زمستان سال ۹۱، اخبار تقویت و تجهیز یگان ویژه ناجا به کرات از سوی فرماندهان این نیرو اعلام شده و در رویه‌ای کم سابقه اطلاعات و جزییاتی از این نیرو در اختیار خبرنگاران و رسانه‌ها قرار گرفته است. درپیش بودن انتخابات ریاست جمهوری و این اظهارنظرهای متعدد، از نگرانی و آمادگی پلیس برای وقوع حوادث حکایت می‌کرد اما به نظر می‌رسد که پس از برگزاری آرام انتخابات نیز گسترش حوزه فعالیت و تقویت این نیرو‌ها در دستور کار قرار دارد.


جدید‌ترین اطلاعات ارائه شده را از تصاویر مخابره شده در «صبحگاه مشترک یگان‌های ویژه ناجا و ارتش» که روز سه‌شنبه، شانزدهم مهر برگزار شد، می‌توان دریافت کرد؛ جایی که هم نیروهای سیاه‌پوش نوپو حضور داشتند و هم زنان یگان ویژه. پیش از این اعلام شده بود که ره‌اندازی واحد ویژه اسب سواران یگان ویژه در دستور کار قرار دارد اما از این نیرو‌ها در مراسم صبح‌گاه خبری نبود، در عوض *خودروهای سیاه زنگی به نمایش گذاشته شد که کاربرد ضد شورش داشتند*. بر روی این خودرو‌ها نوشته‌ای الصاق شده بود که نام و کاربریشان را توضیح می‌داد، هرچند در عکس‌های مخابره شده همه نوشته‌ها خوانا نیست. یکی از آن‌ها «راتق» نام دارد که ضدگلوله است و دارای دکل دوربین و به نظر می‌رسد که برای سد کردن معابر از آن استفاده خواهد شد؛ اتوبوسی که به این شکل مجهز شده‌است.


«*فاتق» هم به عنوان خودروی مقابله با اغتشاش معرفی شده که مقاوم در برابر آتش و ضد انفجار است* و همچنین گنجایش ۱۰ نفر را دارد. از ماشین‌های آب‌پاش ضد شورش هم که یک ابزار رایج پلیس در دنیا برای مقابله با اغتشاشات شهری است، رونمایی شد. یکی از انواع این ماشین‌ها «آب‌پاش نیمه سنگین» و نوع دیگر «آب‌پاش سنگین» بود که توانایی پاشیدن آب تا ۷۰ 
متر را دارد.


در حاشیه مراسم، سردار حسن کرمی، فرمانده یگان‌ ویژه ناجا با تاکید بر اینکه ماموریت اصلی یگان ویژه،* «کنترل اغتشاشات»* است درباره ماموریت‌های جدید چنین توضیح داد: «*ماموران یگان ویژه انواع فنون رزمی و استفاده از انواع اسلحه را آموزش دیدند تا در مواقع خاص و باتوجه به تهدیدات بیرونی بتوانند از این توانایی استفاده کنند*.» توضیحات این فرمانده ارشد ناجا چندان واضح نیست اما از اشاره او به اینکه «پیش از این یگان‌های ویژه فاقد سلاح جنگی بود»، می‌شود چنین برداشت کرد که ماموریت جدید شامل استفاده از سلاح جنگی در عملیات شهری خواهد شد.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ای نازنین خسته نمیشی اینقدر به بقیه به دیده بدبخت و جهان سومی می نگری


kheyr




Shahryar Hedayati said:


> راستش رو بخوای بعد از گرفتن لیسانس ریاضی العان هم تو بانک یه شغل اداری ساده دارم و هم یه زمین ارثی باغ انار دارم
> خونه هم دارم....
> ازدواج رو بزار بالای 30 سال
> ----------------------------
> بحث تغییر رشته هم اینه که دوست دارم تو رشته مورد علاقم که مکانیک هست قبول بش


Then yours is " The Curious Case of Benjamin Button ", and I was talking generally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@haman10 chera ban shod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Al-Kurdi said:


> Burning turkish flag today in response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=381295718685707



Fvckin cowards....you ran away from ISIS and blame Turkey for it.

Though you are paying the price for your disgusting behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> @haman10 chera ban shod?



Haman got banned again...maybe it's a good thing. He was saying that he need to study for exams....

Can you take his place ? I was planning to bash on him. ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

defence.pk/threads/arabic-coffee-shop.298944/page-264

@New

Merc az commente 3952

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Sinan said:


> Fvckin cowards....you ran away from ISIS and blame Turkey for it.
> 
> Though you are paying the price for your disgusting behaviour.
> 
> 
> Source: Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1150
> ......


so much angry.....
keep calm yourself


----------



## -SINAN-

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> so much angry.....
> keep calm yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

RazPaK said:


> Haman jaan, what If I told you that I have studied Farsi for five years, and I am completely fluent in Farsi zuban?


If you are fluent in Parsi why do you call Zaban as ''Zuban''


----------



## RazPaK

IR1907 said:


> If you are fluent in Parsi why do you call Zaban as ''Zuban''



My accent is still Pakistani.


----------



## IR1907

RazPaK said:


> My accent is still Pakistani.


ok!


----------



## monaspa

Hello mates. 
asked the some question at IMF and got several nice advises maybe people can help me here also. 
I am trying to send gift to my friend in Tehran is it possible from outside of Iran,using non Iranian credit cards ? and which internet shop is better (if any  ) 
is palizgol credible? 
Thanks for help

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

monaspa said:


> Hello mates.
> asked the some question at IMF and got several nice advises maybe people can help me here also.
> I am trying to send gift to my friend in Tehran is it possible from outside of Iran,using non Iranian credit cards ? and which internet shop is better (if any  )
> is palizgol credible?
> Thanks for help


Are you a Georgian? You are always welcome in our Turkish section 
No Credit card is accepted in Iran. Basically there is no credit card in Iran. They just work with cash and debit cards. 
If you want to post something from Georgia, directly to Iran, you need to ask DHL(it has branches in Iran), and such international posts to do it for you. FedEx does not have any branch in Iran.
If you want to buy the gift from Iranian internet shops, you need to have debit card from an Iranian bank and also be able to read farsi, since their websites only work with farsi language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> Are you a Georgian? You are always welcome in our Turkish section
> No Credit card is accepted in Iran. Basically there is no credit card in Iran. They just work with cash and debit cards.
> If you want to post something from Georgia, directly to Iran, you need to ask DHL(it has branches in Iran), and such international posts to do it for you. FedEx does not have any branch in Iran.
> If you want to buy the gift from Iranian internet shops, you need to have debit card from an Iranian bank and also be able to read farsi, since their websites only work with farsi language




That sucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> That sucks.


Yeah, indeed, bro.


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, indeed, bro.




What's up with this Iranian clown?

Sunni Insurgents Step Up Attacks in Iran | Page 4


----------



## rmi5

RazPaK said:


> What's up with this Iranian clown?
> 
> Sunni Insurgents Step Up Attacks in Iran | Page 4




If I remember correctly, as he said, he has joined a Pakistani forum, to talk about problems that Pakistan cause for Iran


----------



## RazPaK

rmi5 said:


> If I remember correctly, as he said, he has joined a Pakistani forum, to talk about problems that Pakistan cause for Iran



He must be one those Iranians with the huge nose. Most of us Pakistanis don't say anything about Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

@Serpentine 

I have nothing against Iranians bro, but you need to control that troll.


----------



## Serpentine

RazPaK said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> I have nothing against Iranians bro, but you need to control that troll.


He is thread banned too, if he posts anything more than that elsewhere, he will receive an infraction for sure.


----------



## monaspa

rmi5 said:


> Are you a Georgian? You are always welcome in our Turkish section
> No Credit card is accepted in Iran. Basically there is no credit card in Iran. They just work with cash and debit cards.
> If you want to post something from Georgia, directly to Iran, you need to ask DHL(it has branches in Iran), and such international posts to do it for you. FedEx does not have any branch in Iran.
> If you want to buy the gift from Iranian internet shops, you need to have debit card from an Iranian bank and also be able to read farsi, since their websites only work with farsi language


Yes I am Georgian.thanks.Yes,I want to buy from Iranian internet shops but unfortunately no Iranian bank exists here in Georgia. :/ What can I do ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Serpentine said:


> He is thread banned too, if he posts anything more than that elsewhere, he will receive an infraction for sure.




Yea, man, the guy is just being disrespectful. But you are a fair mod, so thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

Has anyone any experience with Canadian/ American based gifts delivery services? How credible are they ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

RazPaK said:


> That sucks.


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

monaspa said:


> Yes I am Georgian.thanks.Yes,I want to buy from Iranian internet shops but unfortunately no Iranian bank exists here in Georgia. :/ What can I do ?


The most logical, intellectual, wise and safe solution would be for you to post me the money, then me buying the gift and post it to your desired address on your behalf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

New said:


> The most logical, intellectual, wise and safe solution would be for you to post me the money, then me buying the gift and post it to your desired address on your behalf.




Are your Irani or Nigerian?


----------



## New

RazPaK said:


> Are your Irani or Nigerian?



No dude, I am just a Georgian living in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> No dude, I am just a Georgian living in Iran.


  really ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

asena_great said:


> really ??


Ya, sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> Ya, sure.
> 
> View attachment 125829

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monaspa

New said:


> No dude, I am just a Georgian living in Iran.


sorry bro but I never trust Georgians living outside of Georgia if he/she isn't my relative

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

monaspa said:


> sorry bro but I never trust Georgians living outside of Georgia if he/she isn't my relative


hahahahha smart kid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

New said:


> No dude, I am just a Georgian living in Iran.



Muslim?

I used to have a Muslim Georgian shopkeeper next to my apartment building in NYC. He would fix shoes and also watches. Very funny guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

monaspa said:


> sorry bro but I never trust Georgians living outside of Georgia if he/she isn't my relative


Oh ya? Then, 
How come you don't recognize me bro, how's dady? is he fine?




Just kidding dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

I like Georgians, but I HATE Armenians. And this not due to religion or friendship with Turks. I had many bad experiences with Armenians.


----------



## New

RazPaK said:


> Muslim?
> I used to have a Muslim Georgian shopkeeper next to my apartment building in NYC. He would fix shoes and also watches. Very funny guy.


Are you serious? 
I was just kidding.


----------



## monaspa

New said:


> Oh ya? Then,
> How come you don't recognize me bro, how's dady? is he fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding dude.


I was kidding also ) 
p.s Have you any idea how credible is gifttoiran com or any other Canadian based delivery services ? 
sorry bro for asking it so many times but it's matter of life and death for me 



RazPaK said:


> I like Georgians, but I HATE Armenians. And this not due to religion or friendship with Turks. I had many bad experiences with Armenians.


yeah armenians are often very stingy people then it come to money

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

RazPaK said:


> I used to have a Muslim Georgian shopkeeper next to my apartment building in NYC. He would fix shoes and also watches. Very funny guy


Dude, how come you used to have so many shoe fixer shop keepers with different kind of nationality and religions next to your apartment in NYC, were you living in an octagonal shape apartment there?  , am kidding bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

New said:


> Dude, how come you used to have so many shoe fixer shop keepers with different kind of nationality and religions next to your apartment in NYC, were you living in an octagonal shape apartment there?  , am kidding bro.



I was living in the upper East side in Manhattan at the time. Even that guy's shoe fixer shop was worth millions in terms of property.



monaspa said:


> I was kidding also )
> p.s Have you any idea how credible is gifttoiran com or any other Canadian based delivery services ?
> sorry bro for asking it so many times but it's matter of life and death for me
> 
> 
> yeah armenians are often very stingy people then it come to money



Not just money. I had an Armenian friend, and I told him I saw his sister with a guy. He knew about it but started cursing me and try to fight me once when he was drunk. I told him that I don't want to fight you, I just told you the truth. He kept getting close to me, until I got angry. I grabbed him and said, listen, you are drunk. I can kill you with one punch right now, but I will never touch you because we were friends. From now on, we are not friends, leave me alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

monaspa said:


> I was kidding also )
> p.s Have you any idea how credible is gifttoiran com or any other Canadian based delivery services ?
> sorry bro for asking it so many times but it's matter of life and death for me



Sorry dude, as I have no idea, I can't make any comment on those service providers.
But what kinda gift are you gonna buy, if it is a low price, with high spiritual value one like a single red rose or something like that, I would be glad to do the favor on your behalf. no need for money transfer I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monaspa

New said:


> Sorry dude, as I have no idea, I can't make any comment on those service providers.
> But what kinda gift are you gonna buy, if it is a low price, with high spiritual value one like a single red rose or something like that, I would be glad to do the favor on your behalf. no need for money transfer I mean.


Thank you bro but it's little bit expensive. 
maybe someone here knows a way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> Are you a Georgian?
> No Credit card is accepted in Iran. Basically there is no credit card in Iran. They just work with cash and debit cards.
> If you want to post something from Georgia, directly to Iran, you need to ask DHL(it has branches in Iran), and such international posts to do it for you. FedEx does not have any branch in Iran.
> If you want to buy the gift from Iranian internet shops, you need to have debit card from an Iranian bank and also be able to read farsi, since their websites only work with farsi language


vaghean maskharast. man khodam mikhastam parsal ye forooshgahe interneti bezanam bara iraniayi ke kharej az keshvaran va gahiam tourista ke mikhan zafaroono pesteo injor chiza bekharan vali hamejoore be moshkel khordam.albate emkane ijade hesab bod vali moshkel in bod ke nemitoonestam bardasht konam mage inke hardafe beram emarat ya torkiye  ye rahe dige ham be zehnam omad ke ba oon poole dakhele hesab kharid konam biad iran befroosham ya ye arze dige bahash bekharam biad inja exchange konam ke harchi hesab kardam didam aslan nemisarfeo vaghte mobadeleye kala be kala ro ham nadaram kolan gheydesho zadam.hala hameye ina be kenar chejori bayad mojavez migereftam ro khoda danad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

monaspa said:


> Yes I am Georgian.thanks.Yes,I want to buy from Iranian internet shops but unfortunately no Iranian bank exists here in Georgia. :/ What can I do ?



We have topics from Georgia and Azerbaijan cooperations in our section, and your presence would be appreciated 
Well, to be honest, there are not much options for you.
1) You either need to buy it in Georgia and use DHL post, which then you need to pay for post which is not cheap.
2) ask some other Iranian to buy it for you, then reimburse the money to them using some international exchange currency companies.
3) ask some exchange currency company to do the transaction for you in Iran, although I am not sure if all currency exchange companies do this stuff.


----------



## rmi5

monaspa said:


> Has anyone any experience with Canadian/ American based gifts delivery services? How credible are they ?


Well I have used them to send gifts from USA and Europe to USA, and Europe, and they worked fine. But, they won't work for Iran 



New said:


> The most logical, intellectual, wise and safe solution would be for you to post me the money, then me buying the gift and post it to your desired address on your behalf.


Another option is you take the money, and don't buy the gift 



monaspa said:


> sorry bro but I never trust Georgians living outside of Georgia if he/she isn't my relative


He was kidding bro  He is persian 



RazPaK said:


> I like Georgians, but I HATE Armenians. And this not due to religion or friendship with Turks. I had many bad experiences with Armenians.



Georgians are really good and friendly people. Joseph Stalin was something else, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monaspa

rmi5 said:


> We have topics from Georgia and Azerbaijan cooperations in our section, and your presence would be appreciated
> Well, to be honest, there are not much options for you.
> 1) You either need to buy it in Georgia and use DHL post, which then you need to pay for post which is not cheap.
> 2) ask some other Iranian to buy it for you, then reimburse the money to them using some international exchange currency companies.
> 3) ask some exchange currency company to do the transaction for you in Iran, although I am not sure if all currency exchange companies do this stuff.


Thanks for help. 
well I don't care about price in this case, but seems I have to send another type of gifts  much better than nothing anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@monaspa 

Gamarjoba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

* About Tarof (Taarof), an Iranian tradition *
*



*
============================================
اخبار ایران : ما خوبیم


----------



## Azizam

rahi2357 said:


> * About Tarof (Taarof), an Iranian tradition *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought this is some common Asian tradition. 

I think the door situation is universal. In UK it's considered polite to let women, older people and disabled people to go before you when board a bus/train or even when going through a door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Azizam said:


> I thought this is some common Asian tradition.


of course but this was iranian version  most of eastern countries have their own taarofs .from korea and japan to saudi arabia. what are your ceremonies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rahi2357 said:


> of course but this was iranian version  most of eastern countries have their own taarofs .from korea and japan to saudi arabia. what are your ceremonies?


Did you mean traditions? If so, sharing food with whoever near you, giving up chairs for elders/teachers, taking off shoes before entering a house, say bye for about 20 times before leaving a family friend's/relative's house  , speaking with a lower tone with elders etc. etc.

As for the ceremonies, Sri Lankan people mainly celebrate Sri Lankan new year, Buddha's birthday, Christmas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Azizam said:


> Did you mean traditions? If so, sharing food with whoever near you, *giving up chairs for elders/teachers, taking off shoes before entering a house, say bye for about 20 times before leaving a family friend's/relative's house , speaking with a lower tone with elders etc. etc*.
> As for the ceremonies, Sri Lankan people mainly celebrate Sri Lankan new year, Buddha's birthday, Christmas.


exactly the same in iran  some of these traditions are moralistic but some are just kind of exaggeration or lying. you hate someone inside your heart and you act like that you love that guy.just forget all traditions and punch him in the face 
They celebrate Christmas?or just the new year of AD ? i ask cuz i heard majority of Sri Lankans are Buddhist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

rahi2357 said:


> exactly the same in iran  some of these traditions are moralistic but some are just kind of exaggeration or lying. you hate someone inside your heart and you act like that you love that guy.just forget all traditions and punch him in the face
> They celebrate Christmas?or just the new year of AD ? i ask cuz i heard majority of Sri Lankans are Buddhist.


It's true. You have to be even nice to the person you hate most. 

Majority are Buddhist but Christmas is one of the major celebrations. In Christmas times there are festivals organised in schools, there are concerts, people decorate their houses and gardens with lights, buy Christmas trees etc. People are mostly chilled out and will try to have some fun in every possible occasion. For example, if you celebrate your new year there, a lot of people will join you to enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Azizam said:


> It's true. *You have to be even nice to the person you hate most.*




That's two faced. I'm glad Pakistani are genuine people in general. We don't even smile at you If we don't like you.


----------



## Azizam

RazPaK said:


> That's two faced. I'm glad Pakistani are genuine people in general. We don't even smile at you If we don't like you.


I don't think that being two faced. It's just that people are diplomatic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Azizam said:


> I don't think that being two faced. It's just that people are diplomatic.



In Pakistan, we call it takaluf.


----------



## kollang

@The SiLent crY 

Chetori shadumad?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> @The SiLent crY
> 
> Chetori shadumad?



mamnun . khubam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> mamnun . khubam .


Congrats for new username.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Congrats for new username.



Thanks bro .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

The SiLent crY said:


> Thanks bro .


agha ghaziyeye shadumad chiye?
PS: nakone shoma ham khodeto 2 dasti badbakht kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

New said:


> agha ghaziyeye shadumad chiye?
> PS: nakone shoma ham khodeto 2 dasti badbakht kardi?


Hala shode dige

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Hala shode dige


Akh, akh, akh .....
enna lellah va enna elay....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> agha ghaziyeye shadumad chiye?
> PS: nakone shoma ham khodeto 2 dasti badbakht kardi?



agha injuri ruhie midi ?

ye jusr fateheye ma ro khundi ke engar raftim tu meidune min .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

The SiLent crY said:


> agha injuri ruhie midi ?
> 
> ye jusr fateheye ma ro khundi ke engar raftim tu meidune min .




agha rooye meydoon min rafte boodi ye dasti paee chizi azat baghi mimoond amma ba in eshtebahe esterategiki ke kardi dige tike bozorgat gooshet mishe,

hala bedoon shookhi, vaghean az samim ghalb tabrik migam, enshaallah zendegi khoob va khoshi dashte bashid va be paye ham pir shid.

vali fekr konam bayad adress khoonamo behet bedam choon az in be bad tedad afradi ke farar mikonan mian pishe man vase dard del yeki dige ezafe khahad shod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

@The SiLent crY 






kidding 
mobarakeeeeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@The SiLent crY

Vaghean doroste dadash? shoma ham bale? ghatie morgha?
agha zemne arze tabrik va tasliat, az hamin tribon arezuie behtarinha ro darim vasatun. ishala khoshbakht beshin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

mamnun az hame ,

agar che hanuz 100% ghatie morgha nashodim vali agar bare geran budimo raftim 

Dustan negaran nabashid , bande ta 3 sale ayande ekhtiaram daste khodame , tamame tabrik va tasliat ha ro engah darid baraye un moghe .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Congrats for new username.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> View attachment 135042


What's with the sour face?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> What's with the sour face?



Well I have asked 100 times to change mine from the administrators, but to no avail.
So I have given up on that. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> Well I have asked 100 times to change mine from the administrators, but to no avail.
> So I have given up on that.


Well I did nothing for him to do that tbh, so how about asking him the procedure? 

@The SiLent crY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Well I did nothing for him to do that tbh, so how about asking him the procedure?
> 
> @The SiLent crY



Well , I got a record in PDF for username change request  .

Just don't lose your hope , That's the best advice I can give .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gilamard

Professor Madjid Samii Awarded as Top World Neurosurgeon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

At least we can be happy, we are on the right path to a North Korea 1.1.0

این طرح که در جلسه علنی ۱۷ مهر مجلس شورای اسلامی اعلام وصول شد «صیانت از حریم عفاف و حجاب» نام دارد و به امضای ۳۶ نماینده همچون روح‌الله حسینیان، حسین نجابت، غلامرضا مصباحی مقدم، مهرداد بذرپاش، ابراهیم کارخانه، زهره طبیب‌زاده، فاطمه آلیا، نیره اخوان بیطرف، لاله افتخاری و حسن کامران رسیده است.

در یکی از مواد این طرح از نیروی انتظامی خواسته شده* با بکارگیری نیروهای زن آموزش دیده در انظار و امکان عمومی به بانوان فاقد حجاب شرعی تذکر بدهد و زنانی که با پوشش غیرشرعی و نامناسب، عفت عمومی را جریحه‌دار می‌کنند ابتدا متعهد به شرکت در دوره های آموزشی و سپس محکوم به پرداخت جریمه نقدی از دو تا ده میلیون ریال کند.*

در ماده یک این طرح هم آمده است «چنانچه راننده یا سرنشینان وسایل نقلیه اقدام به کشف حجاب، روزه خواری، مزاحمت برای نوامیس یا حرکات غیرمتعارف خلاف عفت عمومی» کنند باید یک میلیون ریال جریمه شوند و در صورت تکرار علاوه بر ۱۰ نمره منفی، وسیله نقلیه به مدت ۷۲ ساعت توقیف می‌شود.

*طبق ماده پنج این طرح، اشتغال به کار بانوان در واحدهای صنفی باید با رعایت حرمت آن‌ها و پرهیز از اختلاط با مردان و در ساعات متعارف یعنی ۷ صبح تا ۱۰ شب باشد.

عدم رعایت از این ماده تخلف صنفی محسوب می‌شود و واحد صنفی متخلف از طریق نیروی انتظامی به مدت یک هفته و در صورت تکرار به مدت یک ماه تعطیل خواهد شد.*

مشاغل پرستاری، پزشکی و مهمانداری هواپیما از شمول این ماده خارج است، ضمن آن ک*ه خاطرنشان شده اشتغال در ساعات شبانه برای مشاغلی که به خدمات بانوان نیاز دارند با دریافت مجوز از اماکن نیروی انتظامی مجاز است.*

نمایندگان امضا کننده این طرح در ماده ۷، نصب و تعمیر تجهیزات دریافت از ماهواره را ممنوع کرده‌اند و مرتکب را در مرتبه اول محکوم به پرداخت جزای نقدی و در صورت تکرار مشمول حبس دانسته‌اند.

*مدیران ساختمان‌ها هم موظف هستند نسبت به جمع‌آوری تجهیزات مرکزی غیرمجاز ماهواره اقدام و به ساکنین تذکر کتبی بدهند.

در صورتی که تا یک ماه پس از تذکر به ساکنان اقدامی صورت نگیرد ، مدیر ساختمان باید موضوع را به نیروی انتظامی گزارش کند. عدم تذکر به ساکنان آپارتمان‌ها و یا عدم ارسال گزارش به نیروی انتظامی موجب محکومیت مدیر ساختمان به جزای نقدی خواهد شد.*

در ماده دو این طرح با استناد به بندی از قانون تخلفات اداری که مجازات‌هایی برای کارکنان دستگاه‌های اجرایی در صورت رعایت نکردن حجاب اسلامی در نظر گرفته، تاکید شده است که هیات‌های رسیدگی به تخلفات اداری متخلفان را به توبیخ کتبی با درج در پرونده استخدامی محکوم خواهند کرد و در صورت تکرار، خاطیان به کسر حقوق و فوق العاده شغل یا عناوین مشابه حداکثر تا یک سوم از یک ماه تا یک سال محکوم می شوند.

البته در تبصره آمده است که این قانون مانع از تعقیب کیفری خاطیان نخواهد شد.

طبق ماده سه این طرح تمامی دستگاه های مشمول قانون مدیریت خدمات کشوری موظف هستند ترتیبی اتخاذ کنند که ورود و حضور بانوان مراجعه کننده با رعایت حجاب شرعی باشد.

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

@Sinan do you know any good ayranci's?
-----------
What about you guys? You live in tehran its an international city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> afarin be in osareye faza'ele mellat , namayandehaye mote'ahed va ba'zan motekhaseso hoshyar ke be aslitarin va tanha moshkele haale hazere mellate iran residegi mikonand. inshalah ba pishrafthaye rooz afzooni ke dar olome hozavi , nano , havafaza va hasteyi hasel mishe emkan barvariye mardan har che zoodtar be vojood biad ta dar in zamine ham khodkafa beshimo kolan zanan ro az rooye koreye zamin hazf konim ta inshallah zamineye fesado gonah kolan az beyn bere va jameyei olgoo dar jahate ham rasta bodan ba maniaate armanha dashte bashim.bale.ma mitavanim
> 
> به گزارش خبرنگار ایلنا، خانه «علی اکبر اصغر‌زاده» در شیراز، متعلق به دوران قاجار، بنایی دو طبقه، دارای حیاط مرکزی همراه با تزیینات آجرکاری درنمای حیاط، گِره چینی در دَرَک‌های چوبی، پنجره‌های فرنگی، روزنه‌های (مشبک) تراشیده شده درنورگیر زیر زمین‌ها و تراشکاری‌های زیبا بود. این خانه تاریخی در خرداد ماه ۱۳۸۲ درفهرست آثار ملی ثبت و در مهرماه سال ۱۳۹۳ تخریب شد.در پروندۀ ثبتی این بنا در بخش توضیحات ضروری چنین آمده است: «حفاظت و نگهداری از بنا».
> 
> 
> «خانه اصغر زاده پیش از تخریب»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> «عبدالرضا نصیری» معاون حفظ و احیای اداره میراث فرهنگی استان فارس در گفت‌و‌گو با خبرنگار ایلنا ضمن تایید خبر تخریب خانه تاریخی و ثبت شده «اصغرزاده» در بافت تاریخی شهر شیراز، گفت: این اتفاق در ادامه اجرای طرح گسترش حرم شاهچراغ رخ داده است، اجرای این طرح پیش از این نیز موجب تخریب خانه پورنواب شده بود.
> 
> وی افزود: اعتقاد شخصی من بر این است که باید فعالیت‌های خود را بیشتر در جهت حفظ دیگر خانه‌های نزدیک به حرم قرار دهیم و در کنار آن پیگیر مسائل حقوقی خانه‌های تخریب شده باشیم.
> 
> «خانه اصغر زاده پس از تخریب»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> معاون حفظ و احیای اداره میراث فرهنگی استان فارس با تاکید بر اینکه اعتقاد ما نیز بر توسعه سهم حرم شاهچراغ(ع) است، ادامه داد: مشکل ما در شکل اجرایی شدن این طرح است اگر هماهنگی و اعتماد متقابل وجود داشته باشد می‌توانیم به طرحی برسیم که بدون تخریب این خانه‌ها، حرم حضرت شاهچراغ(ع) را توسعه دهیم.
> 
> نصیری در مورد متولی اجرای طرح توسعه حرم شاهچراغ(ع) اظهار کرد: متولی اصلی این طرح اداره مسکن و شهرسازی و شهرداری است، همچنین بخشی از طرح توسعه را بنیاد مسکن بر عهده گرفته است.
> 
> وی در پایان هشدار داد: تمام خانه‌های سمت شرق مسجد جامع وکیل تا آستانه حرم و همچنین خانه‌های سمت شمالی حرم در معرض مداخله قرار دارند.


omidvaram ba toseeye haram shahcheragh va gostaresh faza shahede hozoor jame kasirtari dar an makan moghaddas baraye doa be manzoore halle moshkelate, eghtesadi, ejtemaee, bikari, bi abi, bi khanemani, bi hamsari, bi akhlaghi, va .... bashim. 
be har hal hame midoonan ke mansha e asli hameye in moshkelat dar sathe jamee nabood sahne bozorgtar baraye haram malakooti va be tabae oon nabood gerye va tazaroe kafi dar beyn mardom an shahr mibashad.

be omid an rooz ke khodavand moteaal ba enayat be tazaro va geryeye mardom tamam moshkelat ma ro hal kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Kaan said:


> @Sinan do you know any good ayranci's?
> -----------
> What about you guys? You live in tehran its an international city.


What is ayranci?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Kaan said:


> @Sinan do you know any good ayranci's?
> -----------
> What about you guys? You live in tehran its an international city.



Those ones who don't bash on us in ME threads are fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Serpentine said:


> What is ayranci?


Idk if they have it iran but its like a yoghurt drink. It salty but it tastes good. The guy that makes it is called ayranci. Sometimes the best ayrancis are at bus stops. I have seen similar drinks in pakistan and some arab countries. What do you guys call it?



Sinan said:


> Those ones who don't bash on us in ME threads are fine.


Lol it does sound like iran. 

@xenon54 
Are there enough turks in Switzerland for you to get a legit ayran at a restaurant?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Kaan said:


> Idk if they have it iran but its like a yoghurt drink. It salty but it tastes good. The guy that makes it is called ayranci. I have seen similar drinks in pakistan and some arab countries. What do you guys call it.


Do you mean "doogh " ? 









New said:


> omidvaram ba toseeye haram shahcheragh va gostaresh faza shahede hozoor jame kasirtari dar an makan moghaddas baraye doa be manzoore halle moshkelate, eghtesadi, ejtemaee, bikari, bi abi, bi khanemani, bi hamsari, bi akhlaghi, va .... bashim.
> be har hal hame midoonan ke mansha e asli hameye in moshkelat dar sathe jamee nabood sahne bozorgtar baraye haram malakooti va be tabae oon nabood gerye va tazaroe kafi dar beyn mardom an shahr mibashad.
> be omid an rooz ke khodavand moteaal ba enayat be tazaro va geryeye mardom tamam moshkelat ma ro hal kone.


amin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

rahi2357 said:


> Do you mean "doogh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amin


Yeah but whats the green stuff.

Do you guys have people that specialize in that? For example in Turkey we ayranci usta's. Basically pro ayran makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Kaan said:


> Idk if they have it iran but its like a yoghurt drink. It salty but it tastes good. The guy that makes it is called ayranci. Sometimes the best ayrancis are at bus stops. I have seen similar drinks in pakistan and some arab countries. What do you guys call it?


Omg you kidding? It's super popular here and it's called Doogh, I thought it's originally an Iranian drink, although it's called Ayran in Turkish countries, don't know the differences. In Iran, it's sometimes carbonated and also mint is added to make it more delicious. I just finished drinking a huge glass of Doogh with my lunch, it's awesome bro. 

Doogh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Kaan said:


> Yeah but whats the green stuff.


that's mint.but not required just for decoration

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Kaan said:


> Yeah but whats the green stuff.


Dugh ("dawghe" in Neo-Aramaic), ayran or dhallë is a yogurt-based, salty drink popular in Iran, KurdistanAlbania, Bulgaria, Turkey, Azerbaijan, Afghanistan,Pakistan, Bangladesh, Macedonia, Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan. It is made by mixing yogurt with water and (sometimes) salt. The same drink is known as _doogh_ in Iran and in some parts of Kurdistan; _tan_ in Armenia; _laban ayran_ in Syria and Lebanon;_shenina_ in Iraq and Jordan; _laban arbil_ in Iraq; _majjiga_ (Telugu), _majjige_ (Kannada), and _moru_ (Tamil and Malayalam) in South India; namkeen _lassi_ in Punjab and all overPakistan. A similar drink, doogh, is popular in the Middle East between Lebanon, Iran, and Iraq; it differs from ayran by the addition of herbs, usually mint, and is sometimes carbonated, commonly with carbonated water.
Source: Yogurt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Lol i just checked the ayran wiki and it showed an ayran from mc donalds. 

Ayran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Serpentine said:


> Omg you kidding? It's super popular here and it's called Doogh, I thought it's originally an Iranian drink, although it's called Ayran in Turkish countries, don't know the differences. In Iran, it's sometimes carbonated and also mint is added to make it more delicious. I just finished drinking a huge glass of Doogh with my lunch, it's awesome bro.
> 
> Doogh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

If we are talking about Ayran, we can't skip "Ayran Man"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xenon54 out

Kaan said:


> Are there enough turks in Switzerland for you to get a legit ayran at a restaurant?


Yep, but we go over to Germany, its better, also Kebabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> If we are talking about Ayran, we can't skip "Ayran Man"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## INDIC

New said:


> Dugh ("dawghe" in Neo-Aramaic), ayran or dhallë is a yogurt-based, salty drink popular in Iran, KurdistanAlbania, Bulgaria, Turkey, Azerbaijan, Afghanistan,Pakistan, Bangladesh, Macedonia, Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan. It is made by mixing yogurt with water and (sometimes) salt. The same drink is known as _doogh_ in Iran and in some parts of Kurdistan; _tan_ in Armenia; _laban ayran_ in Syria and Lebanon;_shenina_ in Iraq and Jordan; _laban arbil_ in Iraq; _majjiga_ (Telugu), _majjige_ (Kannada), and _moru_ (Tamil and Malayalam) in South India; namkeen _lassi_ in Punjab and all overPakistan. A similar drink, doogh, is popular in the Middle East between Lebanon, Iran, and Iraq; it differs from ayran by the addition of herbs, usually mint, and is sometimes carbonated, commonly with carbonated water.
> Source: Yogurt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



We call it Lassi in India, yoghurt, sugar, rose flavour and sometime topped with cherry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Kitaro is on a tour in Tehran, last night was his first performance, I think there will be another one tomorrow night, not sure. I love his music:

























@Nihonjin1051 Is he popular in Japan itself too? His music is popular and adored here, with some of which, we were raised always having them in our minds as if they have been always there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

@New @rmi5 @Serpentine 

You guys need to see this. It's a prank video. I really think the guys that did this need to be arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New

@Abii @rahi2357 
Hey guys, I saw these proud full statistics, and I guess you guys might be happy seeing them too:
Efficiency at most:

مدیرکل بهزیستی فارس از رشد ۴. ۲۶ درصدی طلاق در استان در سال ۹۲ نسبت به سال ۹۱ خبر داد و گفت: وجود این آمار‌ها در شأن استان و جایگاه سومین حرم اهل بیت (ع) نیست.
مرتضی موسوی سه‌شنبه ۲۲ مهرماه در جمع خبرنگاران گفت: سال ۹۲ به نسبت سال ۹۱ شاهد رشد ۴. ۳ همسر آزاری، ۴۱ درصدی کودک آزاری، ۶۷ درصدی فرار از منزل، ۱۰ درصدی زنان آسیب دیده اجتماعی، ۲۵ درصدی خودکشی و رشد منفی ۴ درصدی ازدواج را شاهد بوده‌ایم.
وی اضافه کرد: در استان فارس با افزایش میزان طلاق در سه سال اول زندگی به ویژه در سال اول رو به رو هستیم که هشداری جدی برای برنامه ریزی جامع و دقیق‌تر در جهت تحکیم و ثبات بنیان خانواده دارد.
مدیرکل بهزیستی فارس همچینن با اشاره به کاهش سن شیوع اعتیاد به ۱۱ سال، خاطرنشان کرد: وجود این آمار‌ها در شأن استان و جایگاه سومین حرم اهل بیت (ع) نیست.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> @New @rmi5 @Serpentine
> 
> You guys need to see this. It's a prank video. I really think the guys that did this need to be arrested.


What the ****? Weren't they arrested?
No matter how awesome it was, it could still cause a heart attack or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii @rahi2357
> Hey guys, I saw these proud full statistics, and I guess you guys might be happy seeing them too:
> Efficiency at most:
> 
> مدیرکل بهزیستی فارس از رشد ۴. ۲۶ درصدی طلاق در استان در سال ۹۲ نسبت به سال ۹۱ خبر داد و گفت: وجود این آمار‌ها در شأن استان و جایگاه سومین حرم اهل بیت (ع) نیست.
> مرتضی موسوی سه‌شنبه ۲۲ مهرماه در جمع خبرنگاران گفت: سال ۹۲ به نسبت سال ۹۱ شاهد رشد ۴. ۳ همسر آزاری، ۴۱ درصدی کودک آزاری، ۶۷ درصدی فرار از منزل، ۱۰ درصدی زنان آسیب دیده اجتماعی، ۲۵ درصدی خودکشی و رشد منفی ۴ درصدی ازدواج را شاهد بوده‌ایم.
> وی اضافه کرد: در استان فارس با افزایش میزان طلاق در سه سال اول زندگی به ویژه در سال اول رو به رو هستیم که هشداری جدی برای برنامه ریزی جامع و دقیق‌تر در جهت تحکیم و ثبات بنیان خانواده دارد.
> مدیرکل بهزیستی فارس همچینن با اشاره به کاهش سن شیوع اعتیاد به ۱۱ سال، خاطرنشان کرد: وجود این آمار‌ها در شأن استان و جایگاه سومین حرم اهل بیت (ع) نیست.​


And the saddest part is that their main focus is on the rate of divorce when there's a 41 percent increase in child abuse, 67 percent rise in running away and a 25 percent increase in suicides!!!!

Akhoonds and their followers are fucked.



Serpentine said:


> What the ****? Weren't they arrested?
> No matter how awesome it was, it could still cause a heart attack or something.


Forget heart attacks man. In the US half the people carry weapons and it's legal. This was almost certainly in a state where "open carry" is illegal. If it was in Southern US, the pranksters would have been shot almost instantly. People that are running away could jump in front of cars and get hit. There's like a thousand things wrong with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Abii said:


> And the saddest part is that their main focus is on the rate of divorce when there's a 41 percent increase in child abuse, 67 percent rise in running away and a 25 percent increase in suicides!!!!


ٌWhen the people are asked "where is the God?"
They are often told to reply "The God is not visible, you can just feel him through his marks".
I don't know what happens to the same people when they are asked about the efficiency and effectiveness of the systems, whey can't these people comprehend this question in the same fashion?
Recently I was busy reading a book on Iran's history during 1280 to 1310, the fall of Qajars and the emergence of Pahlavis, astonishing is the fact that in those periods, also all the blames for all the misery and backwardness were supposed to be on the imperials of the west and east.
Once I've read a sentence from Abbas Milani (the famous writer) that I would never forget;
شبح شایعه و گمان توطئه هر دو فرزندان ناخلف عصر بی خبریند.
Maybe we are all born in the wrong place and at the wrong time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> @New @rmi5 @Serpentine
> 
> You guys need to see this. It's a prank video. I really think the guys that did this need to be arrested.


Was funny but it can go wrong if one of the victims has a gun, its America after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

New said:


> ٌWhen the people are asked "where is the God?"
> They are often told to reply "The God is not visible, you can just feel him through his marks".
> I don't know what happens to the same people when they are asked about the efficiency and effectiveness of the systems, whey can't these people comprehend this question in the same fashion?
> Recently I was busy reading a book on Iran's history during 1280 to 1310, the fall of Qajars and the emergence of Pahlavis, astonishing is the fact that in those periods, also all the blames for all the misery and backwardness were supposed to be on the imperials of the west and east.
> Once I've read a sentence from Abbas Milani (the famous writer) that I would never forget;
> شبح شایعه و گمان توطئه هر دو فرزندان ناخلف عصر بی خبریند.
> Maybe we are all born in the wrong place and at the wrong time.



Iran has always suffered from two groups of people, first group is those people who look the other side greener like a moth through the light I mean western wannabes, although they seek a developed Iran they have no respect for Iran , the second group are completely against any kind ov interaction with outside world as if they are some divine gifts from sky and the others are bad ...
It's crystal clear that Iran and Iranian folks are first to blame when it comes to the roots of our problems, not to mentioned we don't live in a void and outside would effect us too.



Abii said:


> @New @rmi5 @Serpentine
> 
> You guys need to see this. It's a prank video. I really think the guys that did this need to be arrested.



OMG! what would be your reaction if one of the victims were you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

raptor22 said:


> Iran has always suffered from two groups of people, first group is those people who look the other side greener like a moth through the light I mean western wannabes, although they seek a developed Iran they have no respect for Iran , the second group are completely against any kind ov interaction with outside world as if they are some divine gifts from sky and the others are bad ...
> It's crystal clear that Iran and Iranian folks are first to blame when it comes to the roots of our problems, not to mentioned we don't live in a void and outside would effect us too.


As I can be no more agree with you that these two groups has always been a part of the problem, but with all due respect, I am gonna name that kinda simplification another part of the major problem too, you can hardly assign those two groups a weight of more than 5-6 percent of the whole population, and laying the problem upon those small groups is also another form of the conspiracy theory.
I believe the major share of the problem should be put on the masses, and the masses themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Abii said:


> @New @rmi5 @Serpentine
> 
> You guys need to see this. It's a prank video. I really think the guys that did this need to be arrested.


This guys good. Did you see his gold digger pranks with the nice cars?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Edit: Found lyrics 

Khabaram raseeda imshab ke neggaar khuah-e aamad.
Sar-e man fidaa-e raah-e ke sawaar khuah-e aamad.

Hama ahwaan-e sahra sar-e khud nihada bar kaf,
Ba-umeed-e aanke rooz-e ba shikar khuahi aamad.

Kashish_e ki ishq daarad naguzaradat badinsaa;
Ba-janazah gar nayai ba-mazaar khuahi aamad.

Ba labam raseeda jaanam tu biya ke zinda maanam.
pas az-aan ke man na-maanam ba chee kar khuahi aamad

Khabaram raseed imshab ki nigaar khuahi aamad;
Sar-e man fidaa-e raah-e ki sawaar khuahi aamad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

New said:


> As I can be no more agree with you that these two groups has always been a part of the problem, but with all due respect, I am gonna name that kinda simplification another part of the major problem too, you can hardly assign those two groups a weight of more than 5-6 percent of the whole population, and laying the problem upon those small groups is also another form of the conspiracy theory.
> I believe the major share of the problem should be put on the masses, and the masses themselves.



As I told ya, undoubtedly Iranian folks (masses) are responsible too and no one can deny their roles ... but you haven't given any space to enlightened and intellectual people , have you consider them in your calculations?
You may be right that 2 above-mentioned groups are minority but unfortunately they mostly belong to power centers or enlightened part of the society and therefore are able to direct public opinion.
I'm runnig out of time, oll talk more ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

raptor22 said:


> As I told ya, undoubtedly Iranian folks (masses) are responsible too and no one can deny their roles ... but you haven't given any space to enlightened and intellectual people , have you consider them in your calculations?
> You may be right that 2 above-mentioned groups are minority but unfortunately they mostly belong to power centers or enlightened part of the society and therefore are able to direct public opinion.
> I'm runnig out of time, oll talk more ...


In your previous post you said the first group are those "who look [to] the other side greener like a moth through the light I mean western wannabes, although they seek a developed Iran they have no respect for Iran." 

The people that make up this group are the brightest and best talents that Iran has to offer and they would rather leave for greener pastures than to stay in a shitty akhoond infested shit hole. The reason isn't that they don't care about Iran, but it's because people like you make living in Iran impossible for them. When one sees no future for himself/herself and is disrespected and mistreated on top, he/she will of course look for a new home where they're appreciated for who they are and where they can use their talents.

IR doesn't offer peace, IR doesn't offer a livelihood, IR doesn't respect basic rights and freedoms, IR doesn't offer ANYTHING but misery. It's not a matter of trying to escape from a developing country, ABSOLUTELY NOT. Other developing countries try extremely hard to create an environment where the best and the brightest can feel welcome. Alongside that they try to incorporate more and more 21st century ideas and social freedoms to bring their nations into the ranks of the developed. In that sort of environment, one can find a reason to stay. When Iran offers no opportunities and treats its citizens no different than how ISIS treats people, why should anyone stay????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

I love how Pakistanis are going batshit crazy on the Iran shooting thread and here Iranians are chilling out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

nick_indian said:


> I love how Pakistanis are going batshit crazy on the Iran shooting thread and here Iranians are chilling out.


everyday dozens of their people being killed by terrorists or US drones and they are cool but now because of an accident ..  let them get angry as much as hell .we don't care at all.i think they have the same reaction about INDIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spiderkiller

this is amazing how turks and arabs are showing sympathy with pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


>


LOLOL
amazing 

Mod edit



spiderkiller said:


> this is amazing how turks and arabs are showing sympathy with pakistanis.


We are allies with Pakistan, if you did not know. Pakistanis even fought for Ottomans in WWI.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

New said:


>


Don't take it seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

nick_indian said:


> I love how Pakistanis are going batshit crazy on the Iran shooting thread and here Iranians are chilling out.



How shocking that an Indian is instigating as usual, not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> How shocking that an Indian is instigating as usual, not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

New said:


>



Sorry mate if in the process of fighting with some of your members I made some comments that offended you, obviously as a Pakistani I am proud of the capabilities of the armed forces and you would be the same as an Iranian. As for the death of a Pakistani paramilitary soldier I think your boys were being a little trigger happy and after your government made the statement asking Pakistan to be more active along the border you guys should have told your men to keep things calm for the time being especially since at the time they were literally chasing some criminals who have no doubt now gotten away.



rmi5 said:


>



Just look at the other thread it is mostly Indians talking shit about Pakistan versus Iran in order to make shit worse, unfortunately I will admit yesterday I got a bit emotional in my responses but now reading back I see I let the Indian get the better of me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> LOLOL
> amazing
> 
> Mod edit
> 
> 
> We are allies with Pakistan, if you did not know. Pakistanis even fought for Ottomans in WWI.


Pakistani didn't fought for Ottomans. They were under British control and they refused to fight us which is just as honorable. The Muslims of India also sent great financial support to Turkey which we appreciate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

atatwolf said:


> Pakistani didn't fought for Ottomans. They were under British control and they refused to fight us which is just as honorable. The Muslims of India also sent great financial support to Turkey which we appreciate.



Muslims from Pakistan sold their fortunes to send gold to finance your forces and although we had no standing army at the time to send in your relief many of the Muslim troops left the British army to go fight alongside you Turks.

Indian Muslim hero in Turkey's liberation war | Personage | Worldbulletin News

Unfortunately we could not do more but in hindsight we really didn't have to since you guys whooped all your enemies anyway. However in the future both our country leaders have made statements of full support even in terms of troops if need be. 






@rmi5 Pakistan also has very good relations with Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> How shocking that an Indian is instigating as usual, not.



Lot many Pakistanis claiming how mightiest Pakistan is before Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Lot many Pakistanis claiming how mightiest Pakistan is before Iran.



With all due respect to Iran's military history that has no bearing on their army of today of which Pakistan's is a lot better equipped and has more battle experience. I see a lot of Iranians saying Pakistan has Chinese junk but China has everything made in China for their troops and their army is considered top three on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> With all due respect to Iran's military history that has no bearing on their army of today of which Pakistan's is a lot better equipped and has more battle experience. I see a lot of Iranians saying Pakistan has Chinese junk but China has everything made in China for their troops and their army is considered top three on the planet.



Iran ke khilaf aag to pehle se lagi thi tum Pakistaniyon mein, Indians ne kuch bhi nahi kiya.


----------



## atatwolf

KingMamba said:


> Muslims from Pakistan sold their fortunes to send gold to finance your sources and although we had no standing army at the time to send in your relief many of the Muslim troops left the British army to go fight alongside you Turks.
> 
> Indian Muslim hero in Turkey's liberation war | Personage | Worldbulletin News
> 
> Unfortunately we could not do more but in hindsight we really didn't have to since you guys whooped all your enemies anyway. However in the future both our country leaders have made statements of full support even in terms of troops if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rmi5 Pakistan also has very good relations with Azerbaijan.


The financial help was really needed and we won't forget this. Without financial help we wouldn't be able to buy weapons and ammo. We needed years of preparation but finally broke all of our enemies with superior strategy and implementation. Having said this. There were also some Indian Muslims who fought for the British against the Turks. I don't know from which part of India these were:

























Unfortunately these Muslims didn't refuse to fight Turks. The picture above is a POV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> @rmi5 Pakistan also has very good relations with Azerbaijan.


Well, yeah! Pakistan is one of the closest allies of Azerbaijan. It's one of the reasons that I have joined this forum 
Pakistan does not even recognize Armenia as a country  and we consider all Kashmir as part of Pakistan. Pakistan was also the second country that recognized Azerbaijan (The first one was Turkey  ).
We are buying long range missiles from Pakistan, and Pakistan has offered us to sell any Pakistani products, including JF-17.

PS. Good for Iranians to learn what being a true muslim country mean

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Iran ke khilaf aag to pehle se lagi thi tum Pakistaniyon mein, Indians ne kuch bhi nahi kiya.



Too much shit peddling on your part, yes Pakistanis are angry because they see their jawan got killed for doing what the Iranian government kept asking Pakistan to do anyway. Besides that before all surveys show Pakistani people were the most pro Iran on the planet despite Iranians largely talking shit about Pakistan and all its problems. A lot of the shit that Iranian said on the thread in farsi is stated by Iranians on their own forums as well.



atatwolf said:


> The financial help was really needed and we won't forget this. Without financial help we wouldn't be able to buy weapons and ammo. We needed years of preparation but finally broke all of our enemies with superior strategy and implementation. Having said this. There were also some Indian Muslims who fought for the British against the Turks. I don't know from which part of India these were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately these Muslims didn't refuse to fight Turks. The picture above is a POV.



Just because they are wearing Turbans does not mean they were all Muslims. Many were Hindu or Sikhs, British at the time tried not to send Muslims troops to fight the Ottomans because some units had outright mutinied at the suggestion of it. Now idk if some Muslims did go and fight but the vast majority did not and were in other theaters of the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Don't take it seriously


Of course these kinda problems in the body of the population should be taken seriously but, 
Dude, I have a proverb that is coined to my name among my friends, I mean they never use it unless quoting me as the source, which says:
مهم نیست که قشنگ نیستی، قشنگ اینه که مهم نیستی

PS: never use it without quoting the source.



KingMamba said:


> Sorry mate if in the process of fighting with some of your members I made some comments that offended you, obviously as a Pakistani I am proud of the capabilities of the armed forces and you would be the same as an Iranian. As for the death of a Pakistani paramilitary soldier I think your boys were being a little trigger happy and after your government made the statement asking Pakistan to be more active along the border you guys should have told your men to keep things calm for the time being especially since at the time they were literally chasing some criminals who have no doubt now gotten away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Dear @Shahryar Hedayati, respectfully represented;

*به گزارش روزنامه آرمان*، در سال 2013 میلادی، حدود 9 درصد از بودجه 727 هزار میلیارد تومانی کل ایران که رقمی در حدود 80 هزار میلیارد تومان می شد در قالب تسهیلات به آقازاده ها و یا به سفارش آنها به افرادی دیگر پرداخت گردید اما خبری از بازگشت این مبالغ به بانک ها نشد. بر اساس گزارش بانک مرکزی جمهوری اسلامی در سال 2013، بدهکاران بالای یک هزار میلیارد ریالی61 نفر می باشند که مبلغ کل تسهیلات غیرجاری آنها حدود 152 هزار میلیارد ریال می باشد و در حدود 19 درصد کل مطالبات غیرجاری شبکه بانکی را تشکیل می دهد. همچنین بدهکاران بالای 500 تا یکهزار میلیارد ریال را 112 نفر اعلام نمود که مبلغ کل تسهیلات غیرجاری آنها حدود 77 هزار میلیارد ریال برابر با حدود 10 درصد کل مطالبات غیرجاری شبکه بانکی کشور است و بدهکاران بالای 500 میلیارد ریال را 173 نفر اعلام کردند که جمعا به مبلغ 230 هزار میلیارد ریال که حدود 29 درصد از کل مطالبات غیرجاری شبکه بانکی را تشکیل می دهند. 

محمد اعتمادی، اقتصاددان و عضو هيات علمی گروه اقتصاد دانشــگاه پيام نور مشــهد در گفت وگو با روزنامه آرمان، مهم ترين 
دليل شــکل گيری و انباشت معوقه های بانکی در ســال های گذشــته را مداخله در نظام بانکی ایران دانست​In adad faghat marboot be sal 2013 hast
tebghe gozaresh sazman jahani kar baray ijad har shoghl permanent dar iran tavasot dolat be 20 milion toman sarmaye gozari niaz hast
23,000,000,000,000 / 20,000,000 = 1,150,000
kolle tahsilkardehaye bikar balaye lisans ro mishod faghat ba in pool ke dar sale 2013 gom shode moshtaghel ! kard, hamoon tahsilkarde haye bikari ke teyye 2 sal ayande tedadeshoon be 5,400,000 nafar mirese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

atatwolf said:


> The financial help was really needed and we won't forget this. Without financial help we wouldn't be able to buy weapons and ammo. We needed years of preparation but finally broke all of our enemies with superior strategy and implementation. Having said this. There were also some Indian Muslims who fought for the British against the Turks. I don't know from which part of India these were:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately these Muslims didn't refuse to fight Turks. The picture above is a POV.




There was a Khilafat movement in India in support of Ottoman Sultan by Muslims associated with Indian National Congress and other groups, there was always a deep hate against Brits. The soldiers were fighting for the Empire, not for the Indians. 
Khilafat Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
@KingMamba Your Muslim League was against the Khilafat movement against British.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

KingMamba said:


> How shocking that an Indian is instigating as usual, not.



And how predictable that you, a Pakistani is getting instigated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

KingMamba said:


> Just because they are wearing Turbans does not mean they were all Muslims. Many were Hindu or Sikhs, British at the time tried not to send Muslims troops to fight the Ottomans because some units had outright mutinied at the suggestion of it. Now idk if some Muslims did go and fight but the vast majority did not and were in other theaters of the war.


You are right. Now I remember reading these Indians refused to eat horse meat. That is why they lost so much weight on that pic. They were probably Hindu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> There was a Khilafat movement in India in support of Ottoman Sultan by Muslims associated with Indian National Congress and other groups, there was always a deep hate against Brits. The soldiers were fighting for the Empire, not for the Indians.
> Khilafat Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> @KingMamba Your Muslim League was against the Khilafat movement against British.



My Muslim league?  It was all politics of the time otherwise we all know what Jinnah thought of Ataturk.



nick_indian said:


> And how predictable that you, a Pakistani is getting instigated



Lol moment of weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> My Muslim league?  It was all politics of the time otherwise we all know what Jinnah thought of Ataturk.



Muslim League created Pakistan, its entire legacy is yours.


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Muslim League created Pakistan, its entire legacy is yours.



Muslims league made Pakistan in 1947, they opposed the Khilafat movement in 1918 for the same reason Ataturk opposed the office of Caliph. Iqbal was the ideological leader of the Muslim league and he wrote in his works that the powers of the Caliph was to be dissolved into the parliaments of the people in the modern nation state. Jinnah also felt the same way and that is why he looked up to Ataturk and wanted to model Pakistan using his example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Well, yeah! Pakistan is one of the closest allies of Azerbaijan. It's one of the reasons that I have joined this forum
> Pakistan does not even recognize Armenia as a country  and we consider all Kashmir as part of Pakistan. Pakistan was also the second country that recognized Azerbaijan (The first one was Turkey  ).
> We are buying long range missiles from Pakistan, and Pakistan has offered us to sell any Pakistani products, including JF-17.
> 
> PS. Good for Iranians to learn what being a true muslim country mean



I hope Azerbaijan would buy some JF17s but unfortunately I think it has the money to buy something even better. That being said there is already a lot of sales from Pakistan to Azerbaijan in terms of smaller arms afaik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> I hope Azerbaijan would buy some JF17s but unfortunately I think it has the money to buy something even better. That being said there is already a lot of sales from Pakistan to Azerbaijan in terms of smaller arms afaik.



Well, we consider having money as being fortunate 
Hopefully, our gold, and currency reserves - our debts, exceeds 50 billions of dollars  which is really good to expand the armed forces, and guarantee economic growth. Our non-oil section has 6-7% growth rate in this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Well, we consider having money as being fortunate
> Hopefully, our gold, and currency reserves - our debts, exceeds 50 billions of dollars  which is really good to expand the armed forces, and guarantee economic growth. Our non-oil section has 6-7% growth rate in this year



Yeah man that is great news I also went through the other active Azeri thread and saw that Azerbaijan is increasing its budget to 17% for military purposes, but my question is how will you guys get around the Russian threat? I am pretty sure Ruskies have a defense agreement with Armenians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Yeah man that is great news I also went through the other active Azeri thread and saw that Azerbaijan is increasing its budget to 17% for military purposes, but my question is how will you guys get around the Russian threat? I am pretty sure Ruskies have a defense agreement with Armenians.



Well, Ruskies are famous for screwing their allies. Ask Iranians how Ruskies fucked them over S-300 deal and maintenance of MIG-29, ... We just need to negotiate and consider their interests   Also, we have Turkey on our side which its trade with Russia would hit 100 billion dollars in next coming years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@KingMamba I believe that Armenians were stupids to choose ruskies as their allies. They did this in WWI, and when Russians retreated from Eastern Anatolia, they got screwed by Kurds and Turks. Now, they did the same in Karabagh conflict and I don't have any doubt that they would be screwed again. Although, they are already economically screwed, and without free gas provided by Iran, and Russian companies which even run their sewage, and control most of their border with Turkey and Iran, they literally cannot live. That's why their younger generation is emigrating from Armenia with an unbelievable rate, and leaving villages and smaller towns with just some very old granpas. No need to mention their companies which are all literally bankrupted, and their last big company, Armenian Airlines, just bankrupted a few days ago, and the company got canceled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> @KingMamba I believe that Armenians were stupids to choose ruskies as their allies. They did this in WWI, and when Russians retreated from Eastern Anatolia, they got screwed by Kurds and Turks. Now, they did the same in Karabagh conflict and I don't have any doubt that they would be screwed again. Although, they are already economically screwed, and without free gas provided by Iran, and Russian companies which even run their sewage, and control most of their border with Turkey and Iran, they literally cannot live. That's why their younger generation is emigrating from Armenia with an unbelievable rate, and leaving villages and smaller towns with just some very old granpas. No need to mention their companies which are all literally bankrupted, and their last big company, Armavir, just bankrupted a few days ago, and the company got canceled



Sad state of affairs for that country but it is their own fault. Leadership of the Armenians should have been smarter, you know what they say you can pick your enemies but you cannot pick your neighbors.  I almost feel bad for them, perhaps the best course of action for them would be to retreat out of Azeri land but I think they are too stubborn and it will have to be taken back from them at the end of iron. Unfortunately imho most territorials disputes in this day and age will have to be solved in the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Sad state of affairs for that country but it is their own fault. Leadership of the Armenians should have been smarter, you know what they say you can pick your enemies but you cannot pick your neighbors.  I almost feel bad for them, perhaps the best course of action for them would be to retreat out of Azeri land but I think they are too stubborn and it will have to be taken back from them at the end of iron. Unfortunately imho most territorials disputes in this day and age will have to be solved in the same way.


The problem with Armenians is that their identity is built upon hating islam and hating turks as part of muslims. So, they can never make peace with us, since it voids their national identity, unless they attack another muslim country like Iran.
Their plan in WWI was to capture eastern anatolia to Northwestern Iran(Regions like Khoy, and Ghara Dagh), then build the greater Armenia, which never existed, before. 
Now, even Georgian Orthodox hate them because of being Russian lapdogs and fighting against them in Abkhazia.
In sum, no caucasus nation likes them. They don't even belong to Caucasus and were living in Eastern anatolia until 1-1.5 century ago, that Russians brought them to caucasus to make a buffer christian state between turkey(Ottoman), North, and South Azerbaijan. Even their capital, Iravan, was an Azerbaijani city until a century ago. No matter of how many mosques they destroyed, still the most valuable historical buildings there, will be mosques that Azeri Turks built.

To understand their hatred for islam, just see what they have done to the mosque of Agdam in Karabagh:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> The problem with Armenians is that their identity is built upon hating islam and hating turks as part of muslims. So, they can never make peace with us, since it voids their national identity, unless they attack another muslim country like Iran.
> Their plan in WWI was to capture eastern anatolia to Northwestern Iran(Regions like Khoy, and Ghara Dagh), then build the greater Armenia, which never existed, before.
> Now, even Georgian Orthodox hate them because of being Russian lapdogs and fighting against them in Abkhazia.
> In sum, no caucasus nation likes them. They don't even belong to Caucasus and were living in Eastern anatolia until 1-1.5 century ago, that Russians brought them to caucasus to make a buffer christian state between turkey(Ottoman), North, and South Azerbaijan. Even their capital, Iravan, was an Azerbaijani city until a century ago. No matter of how many mosques they destroyed, still the most valuable historical buildings there, will be mosques that Azeri Turks built.
> 
> To understand their hatred for islam, just see what they have done to the mosque of Agdam in Karabagh:



Wow, just imagine if Turkey did the same thing to say the Hagia. Fox news would undergo spontaneous combustion and there would be protests in all western nations. Not even Turkey any Muslim country doing something like this and there would be widespread condemnation. I also read they literally have 1 mosque in the whole country as they shut all others down.

On a lighter note maybe we should start our business in Armenia first, they seem to be in the most need of being brought over to the light side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Wow, just imagine if Turkey did the same thing to say the Hagia. Fox news would undergo spontaneous combustion and there would be protests in all western nations. Not even Turkey any Muslim country doing something like this and there would be widespread condemnation. I also read they literally have 1 mosque in the whole country as they shut all others down.
> 
> On a lighter note maybe we should start our business in Armenia first, they seem to be in the most need of being brought over to the light side.



Well, it just shows their tense hatred for islam. They almost expelled every non-Armenian, even christian Georgians.
Funny point is that Iran and its leader which calls himself as, the leader of all muslims in the world, support Armenia with all of their power, including providing free energy(gas) and money for them, and importing their goods  Stupidity and hypocrisy has no boundaries. Anyway, the positive sides of Karabagh war was a good wake up call for Azerbaijanis to know our true friends and enemies, and it also helped in forming modern national identity of Azerbaijanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Well, it just shows their tense hatred for islam. They almost expelled every non-Armenian, even christian Georgians.
> Funny point is that Iran and its leader which calls himself as, the leader of all muslims in the world, support Armenia with all of their power, including providing free energy(gas) and money for them, and importing their goods  Stupidity and hypocrisy has no boundaries. Anyway, the positive sides of Karabagh war was a good wake up call for Azerbaijanis to know our true friends and enemies, and it also helped in forming modern national identity of Azerbaijanis.


Can you provide a reliable source that Iran gives Armenia free gas?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

KingMamba said:


> Just because they are wearing Turbans does not mean they were all Muslims. Many were Hindu or Sikhs, British at the time tried not to send Muslims troops to fight the Ottomans because some units had outright mutinied at the suggestion of it. Now idk if some Muslims did go and fight but the vast majority did not and were in other theaters of the war.


I remember there was a story about a sub-continent muslim brigade fighting in Gallipoli alongside British, one day they heard adhan from Turkish soldiers and refused to continue fighting against fellow muslims, some of them even deserted to Turkish side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Can you provide a reliable source that Iran gives Armenia free gas?


Well, when other Iranians are trying to brag about Iran's helps to Armenia, You are saying the opposite. About reliable sources, if you consider PressTV or Keyhan as reliable sources, you would not find anything in them. Other wise, I have posted news about it from other sources, like a zillion times. while Armenia did not even provided 30% of the electricity that they should provide in swap agreement, Iran, tripled gas export to Armenia, which means at least 8/9 of it is free. Also, they suggested to build rail road in Zangazur Armenia for free. Also, Iran is literally their only route for logistic support, since their other borders are either Azerbaijan, Turkey(which closed borders to support Azerbaijan), and Georgia(which hates Armenia for being a Russian lapdog, and for Armenia sending soldiers to Abkhazia to fight against Georgia, and also having claims on Southern Georgia). Let alone an unknown amount of money paid to Armenia by Iran, just to prolong war, and asking Armenia to continue occupation of Karabagh, as ShahNazarian(ex-security deputy of Armenian president) has revealed. There are also multiple reports about IRGC helping Armenian terrorists in committing Khojali genocide.

PS. It seems that ISLAMIC republic of Iran is just for forcing hijab to women, and backstabbing muslims, specially backstabbing shias.


----------



## xenon54 out

KingMamba said:


> Wow, just imagine if Turkey did the same thing to say the Hagia. Fox news would undergo spontaneous combustion and there would be protests in all western nations. Not even Turkey any Muslim country doing something like this and there would be widespread condemnation. I also read they literally have 1 mosque in the whole country as they shut all others down.


TBH there are some armenian churches in Eastern Anatolia who are empty and ruined today because the Christian population was dispersed in WWI.
But still the state is repairing many Armenian Churches at public expense like this exsample. 

Armenian Cathedral of the Holy Cross - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Well, when other Iranians are trying to brag about Iran's helps to Armenia, You are saying the opposite. About reliable sources, if you consider PressTV or Keyhan as reliable sources, you would not find anything in them. Other wise, I have posted news about it from other sources, like a zillion times. while Armenia did not even provided 30% of the electricity that they should provide in swap agreement, Iran, tripled gas export to Armenia, which means at least 8/9 of it is free. Also, they suggested to build rail road in Zangazur Armenia for free. Also, Iran is literally their only route for logistic support, since their other borders are either Azerbaijan, Turkey(which closed borders to support Azerbaijan), and Georgia(which hates Armenia for being a Russian lapdog, and for Armenia sending soldiers to Abkhazia to fight against Georgia, and also having claims on Southern Georgia). Let alone an unknown amount of money paid to Armenia by Iran, just to prolong war, and asking Armenia to continue occupation of Karabagh, as ShahNazarian(ex-security deputy of Armenian president) has revealed. There are also multiple reports about IRGC helping Armenian terrorists in committing Khojali genocide.
> PS. It seems that ISLAMIC republic of Iran is just for forcing hijab to women, and backstabbing muslims, specially backstabbing shias.


Hey man, ,have you ever been to Armenia?


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Hey man, ,have you ever been to Armenia?


Why do you wanna know?


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Why do you wanna know?


Just curious.


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Just curious.


I don't think so


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I don't think so


What? Don't think so about what?


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> What? Don't think so about what?


about you just being curious


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> about you just being curious


Vow, Conspiracy theory at the best.
Any way, If you had ever been there, there is a south to north road way there, I can't remember the name, all been constructed by IRGC, and also there are some railway under construction mainly funded by Iran, the very surprising thing is the huge number of Iranian trucks and freight vehicles moving from Iran to Russia through Armenia and Georgia, and vise versa.
I mean, Iran funding in transportation and allying with Armenia has been a strategical move, bypassing Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Vow, Conspiracy theory at the best.
> Any way, If you had ever been there, there is a south to north road way there, I can't remember the name, all been constructed by IRGC, and also there are some railway under construction mainly funded by Iran, the very surprising thing is the huge number of Iranian trucks and freight vehicles moving from Iran to Russia through Armenia and Georgia, and vise versa.
> I mean, Iran funding in transportation and allying with Armenia has been a strategical move, bypassing Azerbaijan.



There are no huge bypassing of Azerbaijan by using Armenia 
Iran is already doing its business with Russia through Bandar Anzali-Astrakhan, not from Armenia! Armenia is also dependent on Iran, and imports from Russia through Bandar Anzali, then using trucks to Armenia. Those trucks import Armenian needs from Russia using Iran, not for almost non-existent Iranian exports to Russia, which are already done without paying transit fees through Khazar sea!
Thanks for confirming IRGC role in helping Armenia, although everyone knew it before as well.

PS. Yes, I have been in Armenia before.
PPS. Iran has no major exports to Russia.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> There are no huge bypassing of Azerbaijan by using Armenia
> Iran is already doing its business with Russia through Bandar Anzali-Astrakhan, not from Armenia! Armenia is also dependent on Iran, and imports from Russia through Bandar Anzali, then using trucks to Armenia. Those trucks import Armenian needs from Russia using Iran, not for almost non-existent Iranian exports to Russia, which are already done without paying transit fees through Khazar sea!
> Thanks for confirming IRGC role in helping Armenia, although everyone knew it before as well.
> PS. Yes, I have been in Armenia before.
> PPS. Iran has no major exports to Russia.


I can smell some childish behavior here.
I am not siding with anyone, and deeply I don't even care for any side here, I mean neither Iran, Armenia, Azerbaijan nor Russia, also it made me feel kinda surprised you can't comprehend the advantages of a ground rout over (or beside) a water way.
By the way, I can't see me anywhere talking about Iran exporting or importing anything to Russia, those trucks could be delivering things to or from Russia, I don't bother.
I was just mentioning the observations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> I can't see me anywhere talking about Iran exporting or importing anything to Russia,






New said:


> huge number of Iranian trucks and freight vehicles moving *from Iran to Russia* through Armenia and Georgia, and vise versa.



1. Anyway, the fallacy of personal attack is commonly used by Iranians, yet never proves your points. If it was not a personal attack, then work on your writing ability.
2. No sane merchant would choose a longer path through road instead of the cheapest transportation method through sea, and adds paying two more additional transit fees to two other countries, with much much more delays.
3. The Armenia-Georgia, and Georgia-Russia borders are not the friendliest in the world, and pass through roads that gets closed regularly because of snow winters, political and security reasons, ... is not logical.
4. Iran already has some minor transportation to Russia using Azerbaijan soil. Azerbaijan has not closed the border for transportation between Iran and Russia, and has the best roads in Caucasus.


----------



## New

pffff


New said:


> Iranian trucks and freight vehicles moving *from Iran to Russia* through Armenia and Georgia, *and vise versa*.




Never mind, like other third world natives, the best discussion with you is the one never got started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> pffff
> Never mind, like other third world natives, the best discussion with you is the one never got started.



Yeah, I, as a person living in the third world country, USA, should keep that in mind when talking with the first world Aryan race german cousins Iranians living in Mullahstan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, I, as a person living in the third world country, USA, should keep that in mind when talking with the first world Aryan race german cousins Iranians living in Mullahstan


Vow, why I feel this unprecedented surge of urge to answer your posts, today. 
But, you can be sure that for now this is the end post I would write to your response.
No matter, you living in USA, Mars or Jupiter, your way of thinking and mentality, makes you a third world native.
Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Well, when other Iranians are trying to brag about Iran's helps to Armenia, You are saying the opposite. About reliable sources, if you consider PressTV or Keyhan as reliable sources, you would not find anything in them. Other wise, I have posted news about it from other sources, like a zillion times. while Armenia did not even provided 30% of the electricity that they should provide in swap agreement, Iran, tripled gas export to Armenia, which means at least 8/9 of it is free. Also, they suggested to build rail road in Zangazur Armenia for free. Also, Iran is literally their only route for logistic support, since their other borders are either Azerbaijan, Turkey(which closed borders to support Azerbaijan), and Georgia(which hates Armenia for being a Russian lapdog, and for Armenia sending soldiers to Abkhazia to fight against Georgia, and also having claims on Southern Georgia). Let alone an unknown amount of money paid to Armenia by Iran, just to prolong war, and asking Armenia to continue occupation of Karabagh, as ShahNazarian(ex-security deputy of Armenian president) has revealed. There are also multiple reports about IRGC helping Armenian terrorists in committing Khojali genocide.
> 
> PS. It seems that ISLAMIC republic of Iran is just for forcing hijab to women, and backstabbing muslims, specially backstabbing shias.



There are no proof that Armenia hasn't fulfilled its promise to export electricity, actually I couldn't find any in Iranian and English sources. Does Iran export goods to Armenia? Yes. Is that considered siding with Armenia? No.

You failed to mention where all this 'Iran supports Armenia against Azerbaijan' crap started which is utter bs and a great lie.

When the Karabakh was started, thousands of Armenian and Azeri refugees came to Iran and Iran provided sheltered for them and also provided food, medicine and other relief packages for civilians affected from *both sides*. Then, Iran tried to mediate between to nations and leaders of 2 countries visited Tehran to talk about a peace deal, which failed for various reasons.

*Then comes the interesting part*: Abulfaz Elchibey, the new president of Azerbaijan, tried to play some super hero by claiming Iranians lands and trying to play the Bozkurt game while his country was losing the war against Armenia. I mean how stupid can someone be? So one of the turning points in Iran-Azerbaijan relation was that moment which has its effect even till today.

Not only Iran didn't help Armenia militarily in any means, but also gave humanitarian help to both sides and also kept open the route to Nakhchevan. This is a ridiculous lie by those who are embarrassed from the defeat in the war, those who blame their failure on third parties. If Iran really wanted to support Armenia the way you claim, believe me, the result of that war would be much worse than what it is.

Iran considers the Karabakh region a part of Azerbaijan in all of its official maps and reports. Also quoting Mohsen Rezaie, former commander of IRGC:



> فرمانده اسبق سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی گفت: تعداد زیادی ایرانی در جنگ قره باغ شرکت کردند که علاوه بر زخمی‌ها که به کشور منتقل شدند، تعداد زیادی از شهدای ایرانی جنگ قره باغ نیز در باکو مدفون هستند.
> 
> به گزارش فارس، سخنان «محسن رضایی» دبیر مجمع تشخصی مصلحت نظام در مصاحبه با شبکه بین‌المللی سحر در رسانه‌های آذربایجان بازتاب داشت.
> 
> وی گفت: شخصاً دستور داده بودم تا وضعیت منطقه قره باغ مشخص شود و ارتش جمهوری آذربایجان با تجهیزات نظامی مناسب تجهیز شده و آموزش‌های لازم نیز برگزار شود.
> 
> دبیر مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام افزود: حتی در آن زمان برای آموزش نظامی ویژه نیروهای نظامی آذربایجان دستورات لازم را صادر کرده بودم.





> رضایی در پایان خاطرنشان کرد: قره باغ بخشی از اراضی اسلامی است و باید با روش های مسالمت آمیز تمامیت ارضی جمهوری آذربایجان تامین شود.




He is saying there are even Iranians who have fought alongside Azeris against Armenians and they are buried now in Baku.

So if it wasn't for expansionist and stupid policy of immature Azerbaijani leaders in early 1990s towards Iran, the relations would be much better. I think they have learned their lessons the hard way.

@New

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Abii said:


> In your previous post you said the first group are those "who look [to] the other side greener like a moth through the light I mean western wannabes, although they seek a developed Iran they have no respect for Iran."
> 
> The people that make up this group are the brightest and best talents that Iran has to offer and they would rather leave for greener pastures than to stay in a shitty akhoond infested shit hole. The reason isn't that they don't care about Iran, but it's because people like you make living in Iran impossible for them. When one sees no future for himself/herself and is disrespected and mistreated on top, he/she will of course look for a new home where they're appreciated for who they are and where they can use their talents.
> 
> IR doesn't offer peace, IR doesn't offer a livelihood, IR doesn't respect basic rights and freedoms, IR doesn't offer ANYTHING but misery. It's not a matter of trying to escape from a developing country, ABSOLUTELY NOT. Other developing countries try extremely hard to create an environment where the best and the brightest can feel welcome. Alongside that they try to incorporate more and more 21st century ideas and social freedoms to bring their nations into the ranks of the developed. In that sort of environment, one can find a reason to stay. When Iran offers no opportunities and treats its citizens no different than how ISIS treats people, why should anyone stay????




You might be true, it's ipso facto that we all need to educate and enrich ourselves and be in a receptive mode. 
You misunderstood me or maybe it was my bad I should have made it clear.
Me myself think of living in abroad even one of my option is the USA, moreover I didn't mean students or talented people actually I blame IR strongly for current brain-drain happening on daily basis it's a terrible tragedy. I tip my cap for those who choose education. There are too many problems in Iran no doubt in that, Ir has done many wrong policies.
On the other hand it seems to me that the two aforementioned groups mislead people by providing them with wrong evaluations of Iran and West.
First group portrays West as an utopia while second group paints a gloomy picture of it.
The same wrong assessment goes to Iran too, one says we are in a $hit hole the second one call it a superpower.
These views are a galaxy away of reality and all might come from different outlooks, ideologies and mindsets amongst people which I think is wrong. The fact is seeing something greener than what it is, is called hallucination. 
I've got allergy to those folks whom carrying everything to extreme, a well-balanced assessment is bed of any kind ov progress in any field. 


And about me, I am not responsible for what Ir has got to offer, I am responsible for what I have done so thus. Instead of pointing finger at me which has got nothing with sensible approach to solve our problem let's have a respectful discussion. You don't know me and you judge me, but I don't judge you. 


عبّاس میرزا که درآن زمان بیش از نوزذه سال نداشت و به دنبال شکست ایران در نخستین دور جنگ های ایران و روس، در جستجوی رمز و و رازانحطاط ایران و چاره ای برای « احیای ایرانیان» بود، در دنبالۀ سخنان خود خطاب به مستشار فرانسوی اَمِده ژوبر میگوید

*چه قدرتی این چنین شما را بر ما برتری داده است؛ سبب پیشرفت های شما و ضعف همیشگی ما چیست؟ شما با فن فرمانروایی ، فن پیروزی وهنر به کار گرفتن همۀ تواناهای انسانی آشنایی دارید، در حالی که ما در جهلی شرمناک محکوم به زندگی گیاهی هستیم و کمتر به آینده می اندیشیم آیا قابلیت سکونت با روری و ثروت خاک مشرق زمین ازاروپای شما کمتر است؟ آیا شعاع های آفتاب ، که پیش از آن که به شما برسد، نخست، بروی کشور ما پرتو می افکند ، خیر کمتری به ما می رساند تا آن گاه که بالای سر شما قرار دارد؟ آیا ارادۀ آفریدگار نیکی ده ، که مائده های گوناگونی خلق کرده است ، براین قرار گرفته است که لطفش به شما بیش از ما شامل شود؟ من که چنین گمان نمی کنم*!
​Our problems are origin in history, we should try to find the roots of it not blaming each other.

I am reading this book, i dunno If you've read it or not but it's not bad to give a shot to it:










> دموکراسی یا دموقراضه - سید مهدی شجاعی - PDF.zip

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> There are no proof that Armenia hasn't fulfilled its promise to export electricity, actually I couldn't find any in Iranian and English sources. Does Iran export goods to Armenia? Yes. Is that considered siding with Armenia? No.
> 
> You failed to mention where all this 'Iran supports Armenia against Azerbaijan' crap started which is utter bs and a great lie.


Bunch of insults as an introduction.


> When the Karabakh was started, thousands of Armenian and Azeri refugees came to Iran and Iran provided sheltered for them and also provided food, medicine and other relief packages for civilians affected from *both sides*. Then, Iran tried to mediate between to nations and leaders of 2 countries visited Tehran to talk about a peace deal, which failed for various reasons.
> 
> *Then comes the interesting part*: Abulfaz Elchibey, the new president of Azerbaijan, tried to play some super hero by claiming Iranians lands and trying to play the Bozkurt game while his country was losing the war against Armenia. I mean how stupid can someone be? So one of the turning points in Iran-Azerbaijan relation was that moment which has its effect even till today.
> 
> Not only Iran didn't help Armenia militarily in any means, but also gave humanitarian help to both sides and also kept open the route to Nakhchevan. This is a ridiculous lie by those who are embarrassed from the defeat in the war, those who blame their failure on third parties. If Iran really wanted to support Armenia the way you claim, believe me, the result of that war would be much worse than what it is.
> 
> Iran considers the Karabakh region a part of Azerbaijan in all of its official maps and reports. Also quoting Mohsen Rezaie, former commander of IRGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is saying there are even Iranians who have fought alongside Azeris against Armenians and they are buried now in Baku.
> 
> So if it wasn't for expansionist and stupid policy of immature Azerbaijani leaders in early 1990s towards Iran, the relations would be much better. I think they have learned their lessons the hard way.
> 
> @New


Bunch of non-sense lies with proofs in Press TV.
My suggestion to you is first to convince your own persian friends that Iran has not helped Armenia, then come talk with me.
Anyway, if instead of bigotry, you were opening your mind one iota, you would have found tons of examples like Rail road, and road from Zangazour, Free gas export, only country providing majot logistics route for Armenia, ...
As Quran says:
*ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة
*


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> There are no proof that Armenia hasn't fulfilled its promise to export electricity, actually I couldn't find any in Iranian and English sources. Does Iran export goods to Armenia? Yes. Is that considered siding with Armenia? No.
> 
> You failed to mention where all this 'Iran supports Armenia against Azerbaijan' crap started which is utter bs and a great lie.
> 
> When the Karabakh was started, thousands of Armenian and Azeri refugees came to Iran and Iran provided sheltered for them and also provided food, medicine and other relief packages for civilians affected from *both sides*. Then, Iran tried to mediate between to nations and leaders of 2 countries visited Tehran to talk about a peace deal, which failed for various reasons.
> 
> *Then comes the interesting part*: Abulfaz Elchibey, the new president of Azerbaijan, tried to play some super hero by claiming Iranians lands and trying to play the Bozkurt game while his country was losing the war against Armenia. I mean how stupid can someone be? So one of the turning points in Iran-Azerbaijan relation was that moment which has its effect even till today.
> 
> Not only Iran didn't help Armenia militarily in any means, but also gave humanitarian help to both sides and also kept open the route to Nakhchevan. This is a ridiculous lie by those who are embarrassed from the defeat in the war, those who blame their failure on third parties. If Iran really wanted to support Armenia the way you claim, believe me, the result of that war would be much worse than what it is.
> 
> Iran considers the Karabakh region a part of Azerbaijan in all of its official maps and reports. Also quoting Mohsen Rezaie, former commander of IRGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is saying there are even Iranians who have fought alongside Azeris against Armenians and they are buried now in Baku.
> 
> So if it wasn't for expansionist and stupid policy of immature Azerbaijani leaders in early 1990s towards Iran, the relations would be much better. I think they have learned their lessons the hard way.
> 
> @New


Hey dude, as I said, just get this in mind, unfortunately, these days, the best discussion, has turned out to be the one never got started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Bunch of insults as an introduction.



Seriously? You playing insulting game? You have insulted me personally like tens of times and every single time, I got over it. Now where did I exactly insult you? By saying that the claim that 'Iran supports Armenia against Azerbaijan' is bs?



rmi5 said:


> Bunch of non-sense lies with proofs in Press TV.
> My suggestion to you is first to convince your own persian friends that Iran has not helped Armenia, then come talk with me.
> Anyway, if instead of bigotry, you were opening your mind one iota, you would have found tons of examples like Rail road, and road from Zangazour, Free gas export, only country providing majot logistics route for Armenia, ...
> As Quran says:


So, if having rail roads and gas exports (which you didn't prove that it's for free) is called supporting Armenia against Azerbaijan, then I have nothing else to say. Unfortunately, you don't well understand the geopolitics of the region. Iran can have road access to Georgia and Russia through Armenia. It's like saying Iran's road to Turkey is supporting Turkey against Armenia.That's how naive it sounds. Iran has road access to all of its neighbors, best of them are with Turkey and Iraq. So building roads for Armenia to connect it with Iran has indeed benn in our interest.

The sole reason that Iran-Azerbaijan relations are not that great is because of expansionist policies of earlier leaders of Azerbaijan, they were too hot-headed back then, but the new Aliyev, whether I dislike him or not, knows better how to play. Iran was among the first countries who recognized Azerbaijan as a nation, and they decided to enter from hostility door, so here's the outcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

most of problems will be solved if we don't think like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Seriously? You playing insulting game? You have insulted me personally like tens of times and every single time, I got over it. Now where did I exactly insult you? By saying that the claim that 'Iran supports Armenia against Azerbaijan' is bs?
> 
> 
> So, if having rail roads and gas exports (which you didn't prove that it's for free) is called supporting Armenia against Azerbaijan, then I have nothing else to say. Unfortunately, you don't well understand the geopolitics of the region. Iran can have road access to Georgia and Russia through Armenia. It's like saying Iran's road to Turkey is supporting Turkey against Armenia.That's how naive it sounds. Iran has road access to all of its neighbors, best of them are with Turkey and Iraq. So building roads for Armenia to connect it with Iran has indeed benn in our interest.


Are you really stupid, or playing being one? I am sure the second is true. What Iran does, has meanings and everyone, from Azerbaijan to Armenia, even Persians in this very forum agree upon that *Islamic* republic of Iran supports *islam hating* Armenia. Which part is hard to understand?


> The sole reason that Iran-Azerbaijan relations are not that great is because of expansionist policies of earlier leaders of Azerbaijan, they were too hot-headed back then, but the new Aliyev, whether I dislike him or not, knows better how to play. Iran was among the first countries who recognized Azerbaijan as a nation, and they decided to enter from hostility door, so here's the outcome.


That's another BS. You are talking in a way that if Karabagh war has started with Elcibey, or Iran was not supporting Armenia before Elcibey era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

raptor22 said:


> You might be true, it's ipso facto that we all need to educate and enrich ourselves and be in a receptive mode.
> You misunderstood me or maybe it was my bad I should have made it clear.
> Me myself think of living in abroad even one of my option is the USA, moreover I didn't mean students or talented people actually I blame IR strongly for current brain-drain happening on daily basis it's a terrible tragedy. I tip my cap for those who choose education. There are too many problems in Iran no doubt in that, Ir has done many wrong policies.
> On the other hand it seems to me that the two aforementioned groups mislead people by providing them with wrong evaluations of Iran and West.
> First group portrays West as an utopia while second group paints a gloomy picture of it.
> The same wrong assessment goes to Iran too, one says we are in a $hit hole the second one call it a superpower.
> These views are a galaxy away of reality and all might come from different outlooks, ideologies and mindsets amongst people which I think is wrong. The fact is seeing something greener than what it is, is called hallucination.
> I've got allergy to those folks whom carrying everything to extreme, a well-balanced assessment is bed of any kind ov progress in any field.
> 
> 
> And about me, I am not responsible for what Ir has got to offer, I am responsible for what I have done so thus. Instead of pointing finger at me which has got nothing with sensible approach to solve our problem let's have a respectful discussion. You don't know me and you judge me, but I don't judge you.
> 
> 
> عبّاس میرزا که درآن زمان بیش از نوزذه سال نداشت و به دنبال شکست ایران در نخستین دور جنگ های ایران و روس، در جستجوی رمز و و رازانحطاط ایران و چاره ای برای « احیای ایرانیان» بود، در دنبالۀ سخنان خود خطاب به مستشار فرانسوی اَمِده ژوبر میگوید
> 
> *چه قدرتی این چنین شما را بر ما برتری داده است؛ سبب پیشرفت های شما و ضعف همیشگی ما چیست؟ شما با فن فرمانروایی ، فن پیروزی وهنر به کار گرفتن همۀ تواناهای انسانی آشنایی دارید، در حالی که ما در جهلی شرمناک محکوم به زندگی گیاهی هستیم و کمتر به آینده می اندیشیم آیا قابلیت سکونت با روری و ثروت خاک مشرق زمین ازاروپای شما کمتر است؟ آیا شعاع های آفتاب ، که پیش از آن که به شما برسد، نخست، بروی کشور ما پرتو می افکند ، خیر کمتری به ما می رساند تا آن گاه که بالای سر شما قرار دارد؟ آیا ارادۀ آفریدگار نیکی ده ، که مائده های گوناگونی خلق کرده است ، براین قرار گرفته است که لطفش به شما بیش از ما شامل شود؟ من که چنین گمان نمی کنم*!
> ​Our problems are origin in history, we should try to find the roots of it not blaming each other.
> 
> I am reading this book, i dunno If you've read it or not but it's not bad to give a shot to it:


You deserve blame for supporting IR. Till you denounce the theocratic dictatorship of IR, you have a hand in its existence. That's why I blamed you and I continue to blame you till you change your stance. 

The West isn't a utopia, but it's light years ahead. What makes it seem utopian to some people is the ability to express yourself freely and to many in Iran that's a luxury they can only have in their dreams. It's also not IR's "wrong policies," but their entire existence that's a mistake. There's nothing correct about a bunch of religious fanatics taking control over the lives of 80 million people and running the country like a hunter/gatherer society from 11,000 years ago. 

Your mistake is to analyze the West when you're living in one of the most *** backward and brutal dictatorships on the planet. Why do you care what the West is like or whether or not the opinions about it are correct or not? That's irrelevant. Your focus should be on the akhoond kingdom of IR.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Are you really stupid, or playing being one? I am sure the second is true. What Iran does, has meanings and everyone, from Azerbaijan to Armenia, even Persians in this very forum agree upon that *Islamic* republic of Iran supports *islam hating* Armenia. Which part is hard to understand?
> 
> That's another BS. You are talking in a way that if Karabagh war has started with Elcibey, or Iran was not supporting Armenia before Elcibey era.


No, Iran had no problem with Azerbaijan before that, but since you naturally blame Iran for everything and Azerbaijan is an angel and all others are the devil, hence this argument is again, useless.
------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523911449488674816





*Press TV’s correspondent in Turkey, Serena Shim, has been killed in a suspicious car accident near the Turkey-Syria border.*

Shim was killed on Sunday as she was on a working mission in Turkey to cover the ongoing war in the strategic Syrian town of Kobani.

She was going back to her hotel from a report scene in the city of Suruç in Turkey's Urfa Province when their car collided with a heavy vehicle. The identity and whereabouts of the truck driver remain unknown.

Shim, an American citizen of Lebanese origin, covered reports for Press TV in Lebanon, Iraq, and Ukraine.

*On Friday, she told Press TV that the Turkish intelligence agency had accused her of spying probably due to some of the stories she has covered about Turkey’s stance on the ISIL terrorists in Kobani and its surroundings, adding that she feared being arrested.*


@New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 

Just 2 days after saying that Turkish intelligence (MIT) or government has warned her, she is killed in a car 'accident' near Kobani.

What do you guys think? Honestly, I expect anything from AKP led by Erdogan, given that journalists don't have the best time during his rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> No, Iran had no problem with Azerbaijan before that, but since you naturally blame Iran for everything and Azerbaijan is an angel and all others are the devil, hence this argument is again, useless.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------


Am I supposed to prove that Karabagh war did not start by Elcibey, or Iran was helping Armenia before that?!!!
Talking with you is useless. You just wait for me to say something and then you say the opposite and ask proofs, even for the stuff that all your countrymen agree upon that. That's called bigotry. check the dictionary.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Just 2 days after saying that Turkish intelligence (MIT) or government has warned here, she is killed in a car 'accident' near Kobani.
> 
> What do you guys think? Honestly, I expect anything from AKP led by Erdogan, given that journalists don't have the best time during his rule.



Turkophobia grade 1. Do you really think that MIT, Turkey, has killed a useless so called journalist of press TV(piss TV as arabs say) that no one besides a couple of Hezbollahis inside Iran, watches it? 
Serpentine, The world does not revolve around Iran, nor anyone cares for its press TV. I guarantee you that unlike Iran which is busy with forcing hijab to 1 year old girls, MIT has much more important stuff to do.
PS Anyway, last time I checked, Iran was not the paradise of journalists nor anyone else and every one was trying to flee from Iran to Turkey, not the other way around. 

Anyway, as it relates to Turkey, you needed to mention Turks:

@cabatli_53 @xenon54 @T-123456 @Targon @Ahiska @BronzePlaque @TurAr @atatwolf @asena_great @rmi5 @Baykuş @olcayto @Kaan @Combat-Master @xxxKULxxx @Hyperion @Rumelia @mrexil @telkon @Timur @Wave@u.MP @Islamic faith&Secularism @El-Turco @Yenikuyu @what @revojam @Kamil-Baku @Azeri440 @ASQ-1918 @faheka @Seyfullah @MertKaan @AKINCI @[TR]AHMET @damm1t @tesla @Casus Belli @MrTopal27 @Sinan @Quasar @Oublious @hacksquat @anatolia @Charon 2 @ozi2000 @LegionnairE @BordoEnes @N.Ozkan @XILLAX @turkbordobereli @golgelerprensi @fighting sparrow @Trick2UAV @BaybarsHan @Alienoz_TR @meral @hopeful73
@mehmet75 @altor @mert can
@TheCommander @AVCI @manowar @Hexciter @yakusha @Huelague @isoo @Timur @hacksquat @Vatoz @otriz

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> Am I supposed to prove that Karabagh war did not start by Elcibey, or Iran was helping Armenia before that?!!!
> Talking with you is useless. You just wait for me to say something and then you say the opposite and ask proofs, even for the stuff that all your countrymen agree upon that. That's called bigotry. check the dictionary.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Turkophobia grade 1. Do you really think that MIT, Turkey, has killed a useless so called journalist of press TV(piss TV as arabs say) that no one besides a couple of Hezbollahis inside Iran, watches it?
> Serpentine, The world does not revolve around Iran, nor anyone cares for its press TV. I guarantee you that unlike Iran which is busy with forcing hijab to 1 year old girls, MIT has much more important stuff to do.
> PS Anyway, last time I checked, Iran was not the paradise of journalists nor anyone else and every one was trying to flee from Iran to Turkey, not the other way around.
> 
> Anyway, as it relates to Turkey, you needed to mention Turks:
> 
> @cabatli_53 @xenon54 @T-123456 @Targon @Ahiska @BronzePlaque @TurAr @atatwolf @asena_great @rmi5 @Baykuş @olcayto @Kaan @Combat-Master @xxxKULxxx @Hyperion @Rumelia @mrexil @telkon @Timur @Wave@u.MP @Islamic faith&Secularism @El-Turco @Yenikuyu @what @revojam @Kamil-Baku @Azeri440 @ASQ-1918 @faheka @Seyfullah @MertKaan @AKINCI @[TR]AHMET @damm1t @tesla @Casus Belli @MrTopal27 @Sinan @Quasar @Oublious @hacksquat @anatolia @Charon 2 @ozi2000 @LegionnairE @BordoEnes @N.Ozkan @XILLAX @turkbordobereli @golgelerprensi @fighting sparrow @Trick2UAV @BaybarsHan @Alienoz_TR @meral @hopeful73
> @mehmet75 @altor @mert can
> @TheCommander @AVCI @manowar @Hexciter @yakusha @Huelague @isoo @Timur @hacksquat @Vatoz @otriz


She being warned by MIT is bull. It is made up just like everything else from press tv. I question everything from that sewer outlet. I mourn for the loss of her life but she had it coming sticking her nose in holes she doesn't belong. Journalist are hanged in Iran and press tv is moaning about turkey's press freedom. Just show a little bit of respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> On Friday, she told Press TV that the Turkish intelligence agency had accused her of spying probably due to some of the stories she has covered about Turkey’s stance on the ISIL terrorists in Kobani and its surroundings, adding that she feared being arrested.


She would have been arrested allready if she really was accused of being a spy, i mean no Intelligence Agency comes to you and say ''be careful we accuse you of being a spy, you might be arrested soon'' besides it doesnt make sense to kill a spy directly instead of interrogating her or deport her back like thousands other Iranian spys in the past.

But a Press TV reporter lying isnt something new either, anyways RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azizam

From where those journalists who work for pressTV come from? Is that journalist an American-Iranian or just a regular American? Presenter also looks foreign to me. Presenter is also foreign but has an Iranian name. Where do these people come from? How does pressTV get funds by the way? I am sure it's a whole lot of money that is being thrown into the river.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> The identity and whereabouts of the truck driver remain unknown.



Who said this ???

Driver has been taken into custody by police.

Vehicle was cement mixer truck.

Serena Shim Suruç'ta öldü! - Milliyet.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Who said this ???
> 
> Driver has been taken into custody by police.
> 
> Vehicle was cement mixer truck.
> 
> Serena Shim Suruç'ta öldü! - Milliyet.com.tr


Mate, thx for sharing i was looking for this, i wrote so many things but deleted again since i dont wanna insult anybody even if its the truth.
But the hostility of Iranians towards us shows us how Iranian media is spreading BS, no wonder they block everything foreign in their country so they can feed their people their own storys, something like a slightly more open North Korea.



Azizam said:


> From where those journalists who work for pressTV come from? Is that journalist an American-Iranian or just a regular American? Presenter also looks foreign to me. Presenter is also foreign but has an Iranian name. Where do these people come from? How does pressTV get funds by the way? I am sure it's a whole lot of money that is being thrown into the river.


This should answer your question.



> Press TV is state-funded[12] and is a division of the Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting (IRIB). IRIB is independent of the Iranian government, but is said to be close to the country's conservative political faction, especially the elite Revolutionary Guards.[3] *Its head is appointed directly by the supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.*[3] PressTV headquarters are located in Tehran, Iran. The annual budget of Press TV is 250 billion rials (more than US$8.3 million).[13]



Press TV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azizam

xenon54 said:


> This should answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Press TV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Who are the journalists then? Are they converts to Islam or Muslims themselves? Whenever I think about it, it screws my mind. Why would an American come to another country and follow a strict dress code to be a journalist and report a bunch of conspiracy theories? I am sure these journalists know very well about what they are reporting. It's also the same with RT minus the dress code. Some Americans are reporting against America on a Russian TV channel.


----------



## KingMamba

@rmi5 what is up with that Iranian dude with the username written in farsi, he seems to have some kind of skin color obsession. Every time he tries to insult Pakistanis and Indian he calls us dark skinned, or little brown people or some other combination?

Is he a Persian like the ones you were talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> @rmi5 what is up with that Iranian dude with the username written in farsi, he seems to have some kind of skin color obsession. Every time he tries to insult Pakistanis and Indian he calls us dark skinned, or little brown people or some other combination?
> 
> Is he a Persian like the ones you were talking about?


What's his username?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> What's his username?



The dude with the Persian script, something Iran in Persian.


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> @rmi5 what is up with that Iranian dude with the username written in farsi, he seems to have some kind of skin color obsession. Every time he tries to insult Pakistanis and Indian he calls us dark skinned, or little brown people or some other combination?


I don't know much about him.


> Is he a Persian like the ones you were talking about?


I think so.


Abii said:


> What's his username?


@ای ایران


----------



## xenon54 out

Azizam said:


> Who are the journalists then? Are they converts to Islam or Muslims themselves? Whenever I think about it, it screws my mind. Why would an American come to another country and follow a strict dress code to be a journalist and report a bunch of conspiracy theories? I am sure these journalists know very well about what they are reporting. It's also the same with RT minus the dress code. Some Americans are reporting against America on a Russian TV channel.


Well the deceased reported doesnt look very ''Islamic'' to me, press tv is probably using them to appear modern i dont know.


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Who are the journalists then? Are they converts to Islam or Muslims themselves? Whenever I think about it, it screws my mind. Why would an American come to another country and follow a strict dress code to be a journalist and report a bunch of conspiracy theories? I am sure these journalists know very well about what they are reporting. It's also the same with RT minus the dress code. Some Americans are reporting against America on a Russian TV channel.


keyword: MONEY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> @ای ایران



Ya that dude.

What's your beef with brown people? @ای ایران



Azizam said:


> Who are the journalists then? Are they converts to Islam or Muslims themselves? Whenever I think about it, it screws my mind. Why would an American come to another country and follow a strict dress code to be a journalist and report a bunch of conspiracy theories? I am sure these journalists know very well about what they are reporting. It's also the same with RT minus the dress code. Some Americans are reporting against America on a Russian TV channel.



Well there are also westerners working for Al Jazeera, you go where the money is I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

xenon54 said:


> Well the deceased reported doesnt look very ''Islamic'' to me, press tv is probably using them to appear modern i dont know.


Aren't they required to wear Hijab even when reporting from other countries? I think they are trying appear as international as possible by hiring foreigners.



KingMamba said:


> Ya that dude.
> 
> What's your beef with brown people? @ای ایران
> 
> 
> 
> Well there are also westerners working for Al Jazeera, you go where the money is I guess.


Al Jazeera is pro-west and also it is credible when compared to RT or PressTV. At least they don't broadcast conspiracy theories. Also its comment section looks sane to me. I watch the international version sometimes and it's more like a western channel with an Arab name.


----------



## xenon54 out

Azizam said:


> Aren't they required to wear Hijab even when reporting from other countries? I think they are trying appear as international as possible by hiring foreigners.


Ofcourse she has to, otherwise her hairs might attract some perverts behind the screen.


*When reporting from Turkey to Iran*








*When taking selfie for Facebook in Turkey*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

xenon54 said:


> Ofcourse she has to, otherwise her hairs might attract some perverts behind the screen.
> 
> 
> *When reporting from Turkey to Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When taking selfie for Facebook in Turkey*


LOOOOOOOOL or it might cause an earthquake. This shows the fake drama some people try to put on by claiming that these women agree with the law. If everyone agrees to wear hijab why should there be a law to force them to do so? They will do it voluntarily without being forced. Oh man! This world is such a crazy place to live. I should have applied to Mars One. 

Nevertheless rest in peace,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> She would have been arrested allready if she really was accused of being a spy, i mean no Intelligence Agency comes to you and say ''be careful we accuse you of being a spy, you might be arrested soon'' besides it doesnt make sense to kill a spy directly instead of interrogating her or deport her back like thousands other Iranian spys in the past.
> 
> But a Press TV reporter lying isnt something new either, anyways RIP.



Did I conclude anything? I said it's weird and supiscious, whether you think she has lied or not, it's still wierd. After months of working in Turkey, she suddenly says government has warned her and 2 days later she dies in an accident, or maybe she knew she was going to get killed?
Still it could be all an accident, nothing else.






xenon54 said:


> Mate, thx for sharing i was looking for this, i wrote so many things but deleted again since i dont wanna insult anybody even if its the truth.
> But the hostility of Iranians towards us shows us how Iranian media is spreading BS, no wonder they block everything foreign in their country so they can feed their people their own storys, something like a slightly more open North Korea.
> 
> 
> This should answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Press TV - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That's the problem with some Turkish members. You talk about Iran's government and after that, everything is fine, but when we talk about Turkish government, we suddenly become enemy of Turkish people, all 75 millions of them. If you are equal to Erdogan's government, then it's another problem. I don't really care anymore, you can think I have a personal problem with Turks, because I am tired of repeating same thing again and again. A bit decency would be great.


rmi5 said:


> Anyway, as it relates to Turkey, you needed to mention Turks:
> 
> @cabatli_53 @xenon54 @T-123456 @Targon @Ahiska @BronzePlaque @TurAr @atatwolf @asena_great @rmi5 @Baykuş @olcayto @Kaan @Combat-Master @xxxKULxxx @Hyperion @Rumelia @mrexil @telkon @Timur @Wave@u.MP @Islamic faith&Secularism @El-Turco @Yenikuyu @what @revojam @Kamil-Baku @Azeri440 @ASQ-1918 @faheka @Seyfullah @MertKaan @AKINCI @[TR]AHMET @damm1t @tesla @Casus Belli @MrTopal27 @Sinan @Quasar @Oublious @hacksquat @anatolia @Charon 2 @ozi2000 @LegionnairE @BordoEnes @N.Ozkan @XILLAX @turkbordobereli @golgelerprensi @fighting sparrow @Trick2UAV @BaybarsHan @Alienoz_TR @meral @hopeful73
> @mehmet75 @altor @mert can
> @TheCommander @AVCI @manowar @Hexciter @yakusha @Huelague @isoo @Timur @hacksquat @Vatoz @otriz


It would be better if you stopped acting like a 2 year old to make 'khod shirini' or ingratiation for Turkish members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Turkey is playing a dangerous game in region by supporting Al Qaeda and ISIS and directly demanding fall of Syrian government .

If Turkey hadn't supported the so called moderate Al Qaeda and ISIS from it's southern borders , the war would have been over in a year but since Turkey is a peaceful country in region working for good and humanity , It invited thousands of terrorists from all over the world and trained them to bring freedom and peace for Syrian people .

The interesting part is that , Turkish members accuse Iran to supporting terrorism while there is a big big difference between Iran's so called terrorist groups and Turkey's freedom fighters that I don't need to explain here .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> Turkey is playing a dangerous game in region by supporting Al Qaeda and ISIS


No such thing.



The SiLent crY said:


> directly demanding fall of Syrian government .


Yeap, tyrant who kills his own citizen because of the throne should go.



The SiLent crY said:


> If Turkey hadn't supported the so called moderate Al Qaeda and ISIS from it's southern borders ,


No such thing.



The SiLent crY said:


> It invited thousands of terrorists from all over the world and trained them to bring freedom and peace for Syrian people .


We are giving support to FSA not to terrorists.



The SiLent crY said:


> The interesting part is that , Turkish members accuse Iran to supporting terrorism while there is a big big difference between Iran's so called terrorist groups and Turkey's freedom fighters that I don't need to explain here .


Iran has been accepted as Terror sponsoring state by many countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Iran has been accepted as Terror sponsoring state by many countries.



Please name those countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arya Desa

KingMamba said:


> Ya that dude.
> 
> What's your beef with brown people? @ای ایران



This is why pakistan has to put aside her differences and form a Desi Union. The only ones who got us is us.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Please name those countries.


US, Canada, Israel.... Maybe there is more, i need to research.


----------



## Timur

first I want to say this: Iran Armenia relation are very good.. why? both share common roots.. they know that they are from the same family branch of language that they are close.. if you ask a Armenian who has knowledge they will say that they are in reality bothers with kurds and farsi.. so some ppl will make takiyya to my post I wont respond (lol takiyya on racism  )

http://www.esisc.org/upload/publica...n-relationship/Armenian-Iran relationship.pdf

PressTV - Iran-Armenia trade volume hits $293mn in 2013

power from armenia to iran.. where is the western countrys why don't they stop it iran has no embargo?
Meghri hydropower plant to be put into operation in 5 years - PanARMENIAN.Net

http://fas.org/sgp/crs/row/RL33453.pdf
60 Regional Energy Cooperation with Iran:


> In early November 2012, Armenia and Iran began construction of the Meghri Hydroelectric
> Power Plant on the Arax River on the Armenian side of the border with Iran, expected to be
> completed in 2016. Iran was granted a 15-year cost recovery period for its financing of the
> construction through prospective electricity sales. A proposal to build a rail line between the two
> countries has been delay



the best of Farsi Armenian brotherhood is that the state of the Ayrans does not consider any feelings from Azeri Population.. they go with a smile.. 

to the reporter died in my homeland: what idiotic behavior.. blaming turkey for a car crash.. and than uzse the word "KILLED" the correct word is "DIED"




Serpentine said:


> we suddenly become enemy of Turkish people,


sorry not suddenly.. iran is our enemy.. the farsis had been enemy hundrets of years and they propably will be enemy the next 1000 years.. as turk you cannot do anything it is farsi mentality.. they even changed their religion to be not the same like Turk or arab..



Sinan said:


> We are giving support to FSA not to terrorists.



say what you want but as long as a mullah says turkey supports whahabi than you cannot do anything..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@Sinan

The fact that Assad is a vicious animal shouldn't be a reason for helping the opposition. This is the Middle East, not some civilized corner of the planet. The world of Game of Thrones is essentially the closest thing to the Middle East. Every party is guilty and picking sides should always be based on YOUR OWN interests. Helping the opposition doesn't serve any purpose. On the contrary, it's self defeating. Assad must be crushed, but the people that are fighting him must be crushed a thousand times first.



Serpentine said:


> Please name those countries.


Iran is a state sponsor of terror and that is recognized by every civilized country in the world. Other countries in the region are guilty of that too, but they are smart enough to play the game right to avoid that lovely designation. Under the akhoond leadership, Iran has found itself incapable of playing the game correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> No, Iran had no problem with Azerbaijan before that, but since you naturally blame Iran for everything and Azerbaijan is an angel and all others are the devil, hence this argument is again, useless.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523911449488674816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Press TV’s correspondent in Turkey, Serena Shim, has been killed in a suspicious car accident near the Turkey-Syria border.*
> 
> Shim was killed on Sunday as she was on a working mission in Turkey to cover the ongoing war in the strategic Syrian town of Kobani.
> 
> She was going back to her hotel from a report scene in the city of Suruç in Turkey's Urfa Province when their car collided with a heavy vehicle. The identity and whereabouts of the truck driver remain unknown.
> 
> Shim, an American citizen of Lebanese origin, covered reports for Press TV in Lebanon, Iraq, and Ukraine.
> 
> *On Friday, she told Press TV that the Turkish intelligence agency had accused her of spying probably due to some of the stories she has covered about Turkey’s stance on the ISIL terrorists in Kobani and its surroundings, adding that she feared being arrested.*
> 
> 
> @New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357
> 
> Just 2 days after saying that Turkish intelligence (MIT) or government has warned here, she is killed in a car 'accident' near Kobani.
> 
> What do you guys think? Honestly, I expect anything from AKP led by Erdogan, given that journalists don't have the best time during his rule.


Dude, have you ever heard of the butterfly effect in chaos theory, that's truly a relieving belief. it says you can never get away with your actions, and the history strongly supports that fact.
What we are dealing with today, are the reactions of the actions done yesterday, and what you will face tomorrow are the results of your actions today.
I am not just talking about Turkey, but also Iran, Pakistan, ... in a country level, and me, you and them in an individual level.
Turkey (like others) has done wrongs and should be prepared to face the consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Abii said:


> You deserve blame for supporting IR. Till you denounce the theocratic dictatorship of IR, you have a hand in its existence. That's why I blamed you and I continue to blame you till you change your stance.
> 
> The West isn't a utopia, but it's light years ahead. What makes it seem utopian to some people is the ability to express yourself freely and to many in Iran that's a luxury they can only have in their dreams. It's also not IR's "wrong policies," but their entire existence that's a mistake. There's nothing correct about a bunch of religious fanatics taking control over the lives of 80 million people and running the country like a hunter/gatherer society from 11,000 years ago.
> 
> Your mistake is to analyze the West when you're living in one of the most *** backward and brutal dictatorships on the planet. Why do you care what the West is like or whether or not the opinions about it are correct or not? That's irrelevant. Your focus should be on the akhoond kingdom of IR.



Our problems are deeper than IR.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> A bit decency would be great.


Im not goind to give you a full answer since i promised myself not to post in Iranian section as far as im not mentioned or BS about my country being posted so im just quoting the most hilarious part.

You are asking for decency but get mad when we defend our country agains usual Iranian propaganda, you can criticize our goverment as much as you want, in fact i criticize them more than any Iranian memeber but i still wont accept lies from Iranian media/propaganda machine against my country.

The difference is, what i said in previous posts is the truth while Iranian media is flooding the public with anti Turkish propaganda, we are just sick of their obsession with Turkey, i read Turkish media every day but there is no such obsession, i wrote much more things but didnt posted it not to insult people here as mentioned before.

You are asking me not to critisize Iranian regime while Iranian members are flooding the forum with BS about Turkey, opening troll threads and such stuff, i havent seen Turks doing any of these yet so yes my friend a bit decency would be great indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Im not goind to give you a full answer since i promised myself not to post in Iranian section as far as im not mentioned or BS about my country being posted so im just quoting the most hilarious part.
> 
> You are asking for decency but get mad when we defend our country agains usual Iranian propaganda, you can criticize our goverment as much as you want, in fact i criticize them more than any Iranian memeber but i still wont accept lies from Iranian media/propaganda machine against my country.
> 
> The difference is, what i said in previous posts is the truth while Iranian media is flooding the public with anti Turkish propaganda, we are just sick of their obsession with Turkey, i read Turkish media every day but there is no such obsession, i wrote much more things but didnt posted it not to insult people here as mentioned before.
> 
> You are asking me not to critisize Iranian regime while Iranian members are flooding the forum with BS about Turkey, opening troll threads and such stuff, i havent seen Turks doing any of these yet so yes my friend a bit decency would be great indeed.



I didn't tell you not to criticize the regime, and I wasn't the one who went mad on this.

What you consider to be truth may not be accepted by others as the truth actually, and you should deal with it.

What I said about that journalist was nothing but a speculation and I am not even sure whether it was an accident or not, hence I asked few other members about it. But you couldn't tolerate that.

Criticize Iran as much as you want, no one will stop you. About the propaganda war, I have also seen enough nonsense about Iran in some Turkish media, especially those close to AKP and Gullenists.

Turkish members have also equal, if not more share in spreading not-so-lovely news about Iran. 

I have no problem with Turkish members, like many other Iranian members here and I think our 'good times' here proves that well. But if criticizing actions of governments of both Iran and Turkey is supposed to make us enemies, then it would be better if we don't talk to each other at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> What you consider to be truth may not be accepted by others as the truth actually, and you should deal with it.


I would like know which part of my previous posts doesnt reflect the truth, what i mentioned are basic facts.



Serpentine said:


> What I said about that journalist was nothing but a speculation and I am not even sure whether it was an accident or not, hence I asked few other members about it. But you couldn't tolerate that.


And what kind of answer was you expecting of a couple Iranians? You could have asked Turkish members whats being reported in Turkish media if you were honest with hearing different opinions.
What we cant tolerate is how Press TV is making everything regarding Turkey appear like a conspiracy.



Serpentine said:


> Criticize Iran as much as you want, no one will stop you. About the propaganda war, I have also seen enough nonsense about Iran in some Turkish media, especially those close to AKP and Gullenists.


And this is where the problem starts, Gülenist media arent AKP friendly at all, things look different in other self-respecting media outlets.



Serpentine said:


> Turkish members have also equal, if not more share in spreading not-so-lovely news about Iran.


TBH i havent seen Turks spreading anti Iran stuff here, even if then only a couple news, not to mention that Turks dont jump on such things to bash Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

KingMamba said:


> The dude with the Persian script, something Iran in Persian.



Burger bacha, you don't know how to read nastaliq.


----------



## Quasar

Iranian year 1390 (which ended March 20, 2012) there were 117,256 fatal accidents, leading to 20,068 deaths and 297,257 injuries. just a speculation but this is high enough to speculate that Iranian regime is using traffic ''accidents'' to kill her people mainly the dissidents and protesters the rest of the accidents are a cover up! just a speculation ...... everything happening in ıran is suspicious and open to speculation anyway!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> It would be better if you stopped acting like a 2 year old to make 'khod shirini' or ingratiation for Turkish members.



So, exposing your BS is being a 2 years old? show yourself to some doctor. You are getting more close to Surenas every day. 
Anyway, why don't you stop "Khod Shirini" for akhounds? Do you receive any payments from them?


----------



## Abii

raptor22 said:


> Our problems are deeper than IR.


No, not really. IR is an infection. Treat the infection and the wound will start to heal eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> So, exposing your BS is being a 2 years old? show yourself to some doctor. You are getting more close to Surenas every day.
> Anyway, why don't you stop "Khod Shirini" for akhounds? Do you receive any payments from them?


lol, you are funny. Yeah they have recently increased my salary.



xenon54 said:


> I would like know which part of my previous posts doesnt reflect the truth, what i mentioned are basic facts.
> 
> And what kind of answer was you expecting of a couple Iranians? You could have asked Turkish members whats being reported in Turkish media if you were honest with hearing different opinions.
> What we cant tolerate is how Press TV is making everything regarding Turkey appear like a conspiracy.
> 
> And this is where the problem starts, Gülenist media arent AKP friendly at all, things look different in other self-respecting media outlets.
> 
> TBH i havent seen Turks spreading anti Iran stuff here, even if then only a couple news, not to mention that Turks dont jump on such things to bash Iran.



I didn't say anything you said is wrong. I just asked a question and used a guess, but didn't accept anything, yet you jumped in to conclusions that it's a propaganda, lie and blah blah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام .

کسی در مورد اسید پاشی تو اصفهان چیزی شنیده ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام .
> 
> کسی در مورد اسید پاشی تو اصفهان چیزی شنیده ؟



م شنیدم. گویا کلا یک یا دو مورد بوده، ولی اینقدر شایعه بدیچیده توش شهر که ملت وحشت کردن. ببین وقتی یک چیزی شایعه و یک کلاغ چهل کلاغ میشه چه ترسی میندازه تو جون مردم.

یک یا چند الاغ یه همچین غلطی کردند اونوقت کل شهر وحشت کردن. امیدوارم اگر گرفتنشون، با شیوه مشابه، ریختن اسید روی صورت، مجازات بشن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> م شنیدم. گویا کلا یک یا دو مورد بوده، ولی اینقدر شایعه بدیچیده توش شهر که ملت وحشت کردن. ببین وقتی یک چیزی شایعه و یک کلاغ چهل کلاغ میشه چه ترسی میندازه تو جون مردم.
> 
> یک یا چند الاغ یه همچین غلطی کردند اونوقت کل شهر وحشت کردن. امیدوارم اگر گرفتنشون، با شیوه مشابه، ریختن اسید روی صورت، مجازات بشن.




من چند جا خوندم بیش از 10 مورد بوده و تلویزیون ملی اعلام کرده 4 نفر .

نمیدونم چی بگم ، کاری که اینا با مردم بی گناه می کنن کمتر از قتل نیست .

خدا کنه همشون رو اعدام کنن حرامزاده ها رو .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> من چند جا خوندم بیش از 10 مورد بوده و تلویزیون ملی اعلام کرده 4 نفر .
> 
> نمیدونم چی بگم ، کاری که اینا با مردم بی گناه می کنن کمتر از قتل نیست .
> 
> خدا کنه همشون رو اعدام کنن حرامزاده ها رو .



حقیقتش من دیروز خوندم 2 تا، یکی دو مورد دیگه هم مثل اینکه نا موفق بوده. ولی بیشتر از تعداد، گستردگی خود قضیه بین مردم مهمه. به هر حال، کسی که همچین کاری ازش سر میزنه بعیده بچه پدر مادرش باشه..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

INDIC said:


> Burger bacha, you don't know how to read nastaliq.



Uloo ka pattha I can read it fine, I just didn't remember his username. 



Arya Desa said:


> This is why pakistan has to put aside her differences and form a Desi Union. The only ones who got us is us.



If Kashmir is solved in a way that neither side loses face a desi union is going to fast become a reality, not a physical union but definitively a loosening on travel and trade regulations.


----------



## Arya Desa

KingMamba said:


> If Kashmir is solved in a way that neither side loses face a desi union is going to fast become a reality, not a physical union but definitively a loosening on travel and trade regulations.



Yea, I honestly feel LOC becoming the international border is the best solution. We need an economic union and interaction between people. The world views us as savages because we are divided and poor.


----------



## spiderkiller

این پست صرفا جهت رونمایی از اواتار است

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام .
> 
> کسی در مورد اسید پاشی تو اصفهان چیزی شنیده ؟


I've been following it here
PFDC : Best Hangout for Iranian Football Fans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> pishbinitoon az ayande chiye? mesle ine yeki bere namayeshgahe khodro bege gheymate in mashin chande? taraf bege 150 million.bad moshtari bege age 4 million mifrooshi , mikharam. yani be tavafogh miresan ? akhe 150000 hezar centrifuge koja 4000 ta koja.


Even those 4000's would be more than enough.


"In terms of the nuclear program, a praetorian Iran which enjoys political
stability could better reflect on the costs and benefits of conflict with the outside
world without ideological constraints. It may seek a bargain that ensures Iran the
presence of the full nuclear fuel cycle while allowing for verification mechanisms
which satisfy the international community. Similarly, an arrangement on the
nuclear issue could lessen Iran’s support for Hezbollah, Hamas, and the
Palestinian Islamic Jihad. Without the conflict with the United States and no
longer vying for political dominance at home, the need to prove radical
credentials would be diminished. *Although tragic* for the Iranian people,
praetorian Iran may offer a path for the country’s reintegration into the
international community"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام


This was me mourning and moaning here for a long time, that this system is generating a dumb generation dumber than the ISIS.
This is them, in action.
No matter, the real intention behind, political, religious or rogue behavior, this is the parade of fatuity on the ocean of stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> it's not about what we call "enough" it's about what "they" call enough


May I ask who is this "they"?
Considering the current requirements and even the requirements in the foreseeable future, we are not even in the need of an industrial enrichment, taking into consideration that the fuel rods of Buoshehr nuclear reactor is gonna be supplied by Russia and we won't have any new nuclear generation facility in the even 10-15 years scope.
Based on the context of the preliminary agreement, Iran has the right to produce the amount of his need, but first he should provide sufficient evidence about the size of his need.(This would be the Achilles heel of the agreement)
*The clear fact*: System has come to this point, that for the sake of it's existence, an agreement is inevitable.
*And the internal role of the propaganda machine*: Not to let it look like a big achievement for the current officials in charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> May I ask who is this "they"?
> Considering the current requirements and even the requirements in the foreseeable future, we are not even in the need of an industrial enrichment, taking into consideration that the fuel rods of Buoshehr nuclear reactor is gonna be supplied by Russia and we won't have any new nuclear generation facility in the even 10-15 years scope.
> Based on the context of the preliminary agreement, Iran has the right to produce the amount of his need, but first he should provide sufficient evidence about the size of his need.(This would be the Achilles heel of the agreement)


 dude i mean they are deciding neither me nor you. so saying that 4000 is enough or i say zero is enough is not a forecast.i am just asking about the possibilities and the present situation not what we choose in this situation.
"they" ? well , they supposed to be we.. but ... they are they 




New said:


> The clear fact: System has come to this point, that for the sake of it's existence, an agreement is inevitable.


i have doubt.difference is just 186000 = 190000 - 4000 

آینده مذاکرات هسته ای از نظر فنون مذاکره - الف | قطره
مقام معظم رهبری در سخنرانی خود در دیدار با مسئولین خطوط قرمزی را برای تیم مذاکره کننده ترسیم کردند که مهم‌ترین سرفصل‌های آن شامل میزان *۱۹۰۰۰۰* سو غنی‌سازی، حق کامل تحقیق و توسعه و حفظ تشکیلاتی که تخریب آن برای دشمن ممکن نیست به ویژه تاسیسات فردو است که رعایت این خطوط قرمز مستلزم بازنگری جدی تیم مذاکره کننده در سیاست‌های دیپلماسی عمومی و نحوه مواجهه با طرف مقابل است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> well , they supposed to be we.. but ... they are they

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Guys an Iranian grocery store opened in my city. Just came back. Spent 80 something dollars haha. Bought kolooche, sangak, cheese, sausages, rice, faloode, Iranian ablimoo, giant "dabe" of khiarshoor and some other stuff.

This was me after one bite on the kolooche. Ever since I moved out of Vancouver, Iranian food has been in short supply lol

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Guys an Iranian grocery store opened in my city. Just came back. Spent 80 something dollars haha. Bought kolooche, sangak, cheese, sausages, rice, faloode, Iranian ablimoo, giant "dabe" of khiarshoor and some other stuff.
> 
> This was me after one bite on the kolooche. Ever since I moved out of Vancouver, Iranian food has been in short supply lol



take a picture next time .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

The SiLent crY said:


> take a picture next time .


Of the store? They've got pics on their site. 
Home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Arya Desa said:


> Yea, I honestly feel LOC becoming the international border is the best solution. We need an economic union and interaction between people. The world views us as savages because we are divided and poor.



Pakistan would never accept that not when Kashmiris in the valley still ask for freedom.


----------



## Gilamard

Abii said:


> I've been following it here
> PFDC : Best Hangout for Iranian Football Fans



I have an account but I still can't access the subforums. 
is this normal?


----------



## Abii

Gilamard said:


> I have an account but I still can't access the subforums.
> is this normal?


No. It might be because it's waiting approval and they forgot. Make somebody know about it in the football forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

@1000 They deleted the thread again. Stupid cowards.

haha PDF admins openly supporting terrorism. I am very surprised. NOT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@New @rmi5 @rahi2357 
Party time!
Head of Iran's chief clerical body dead at 83 - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @New @rmi5 @rahi2357
> Party time!
> Head of Iran's chief clerical body dead at 83 - Yahoo News



He could have been one of candidates for supreme leader post after Khamenei that most of the regime could agree on him. Now, it's getting more confusing to find a candidate for Khamenei's post, after his death.
Anyway, he died too soon in mullah's scale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Abii said:


> @New @rmi5 @rahi2357
> Party time!
> Head of Iran's chief clerical body dead at 83 - Yahoo News


Party for what???


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> He could have been one of candidates for supreme leader post after Khamenei that most of the regime could agree on him. Now, it's getting more confusing to find a candidate for Khamenei's post, after his death.
> Anyway, he died too soon in mullah's scale







maybe mullah gholamreza hassani will replace him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Party for what???



whats ur flag


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


> whats ur flag


What flag


----------



## 1000

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What flag


----------



## SALMAN F

1000 said:


>


Bosnian flag from the kingdom of Bosnia Kingdom of Bosnia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## New

Abii said:


> @New @rmi5 @rahi2357
> Party time!
> Head of Iran's chief clerical body dead at 83 - Yahoo News


Gone yet not forgotten, although we are apart, his spirit lives within me, forever in my heart

سه درد آمو به جونم هرسه یک‌بار// غریبی و اسیری و غم یار// غریبی و اسیری چاره دیره// غم یار و غم یار و غم یار

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold Eagle

Long Live General!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> He could have been one of candidates for supreme leader post after Khamenei that most of the regime could agree on him. Now, it's getting more confusing to find a candidate for Khamenei's post, after his death.
> Anyway, he died too soon in mullah's scale


In the next 10 years or so probably 40% will die. Unfortunately of natural causes, but die nevertheless. Hearing about that koskesh's death was the highlight of my day so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@Abii @rahi2357 
in sokhanrani goosfandi be nam ostad rahim pour azghadi hast, ino yeki az doostan vasam ferestade bood, osoolan dashtam shakh dar miavordam ke inke inghad az in yaroo badesh miad chera sokhanranisho vase man ferestade didam ye nokati toosh jalebe 
ببینید یکی از چیزهایی که در افکار عمومی جوامع و هیئت های مذهبی ما راه افتاده این است که اسم شیعه کافی است. شیعه یک تشیع، یک اسم، آرم است و نه یک مرام. این خط را هنوز ما در بسیاری از منبرها داریم ادامه می دهیم. سوال می کنند چرا شیعه دلش خوش است که اسمش در لیست و فهرست دوستداران علی ثبت شده و این برایش کافی است. مطهری می‌گوید مثل اینکه مشکل مشکل اسم نویسی بوده، یعنی لیستی است که باید ما باید اسممان را آنجا بنویسیم و دیگر بعد از آن تمام است. شهید مطهری می‌گوید شیعه و مردم شیعه جزء قالتاق‌ترین مردمان دنیا هستند. این تعابیر آقای مطهری است. یعنی دروغ دروغ می‌گویند، ربا می‌خورند، کلاه هم را بر می‌دارند، اهل روزه و نماز و این‌ها و مس مس و افسردگی و کسالت نفس و.... در عین حال مدعی‌ترین مردم هستند. حالا این جمله را غیر از مطهری کسی دیگر جرأت ندارد بگوید. من که جرات ندارم (با خنده) حالا یکی از قالتاق ترین مردم مدعی ترین مردم هستند که این‌ها فکر می کنند مثل انبیا حالا در بهشت‌اند و می خواهند در مورد دیگران اظهارنظر کنند.

این یکی از بیماری‌های مردم شیعه است و منشأش منبرهای ماست. ما یک دین و تشیع دیگری را به مردم آموزش دادیم ما این‌ها را از خدا و فرمان خدا دور کردیم و به ایشان یاد دادیم لازم نیست شما به اوامر الهی خیلی عمل کنید. اسمت که شیعه است خیلی کافی است. کاری کردیم و جوری دین را معرفی کردیم که مردم به این دلخوش کردند که ناممان بین دوستداران علی بن ابی طالب و اهل بیت است و بالاخره از رعایای ایشان هستیم و وصیت می کنیم از پول‌هایی که به ناحق به چنگ آوردیم در زندگی باید در راه خیر صرف می کردیم و نکردیم و در زندگی نیز باید یک مقداری هم به متولیان حرم و مشاهد مشعره و ... دهند و ما را نزدیک قبر اولیاء دفن کنند که این فرشتگان جرات نکنند برای عذاب ما آیند. بعد می گوید شما خودتان غافلید و فکر می کنید خدا را می توانید اغفال کنید. روزی چشم بازخواهید کرد که طبق وعده الهی غرق در عذاب خدا خواهید بود ولو اسم‌تان شیعه علی ابن ابی طالب است و ولو کنار قبر موسی بن الرضا باشید، جهنمی هستید، ولو سر خدا کلاه می‌گذارید و کلاه او را می‌خواهید بردارید. مسئله، حب و بعض علی و حب و بعض اهل بیت است.

متاسفانه، شیعه امروز درست ضد آنچه در قرآن کریم است داریم فکر می کنیم و درست خلاف آن است. خیال می کنیم کار خدا و عالم درست براساس خیالات ما و انتسابات و اسم نویسی‌های ما است. بالاخره می‌گویم اسم‌مان چه هست جزء رعایای امیرالمومنین ثبت است و فکر می‌کنیم ثبت‌نام است. در سنت و قانون خداوند است محال است مردمی فاسد، دروغگو و اهل غیبت، گناه، گران فروشی و خیانت باشند و لطف و رحمت خداوند شامل حال آنها باشد، به خاطر اینکه اسمشان شیعه است. محال است و این خلاف سنت الهی و خلاف صریح قرآن شریف است. خلاف صریح قرآن شریف است که خلاف خدا عمل کنیم چون اسم‌مان شیعه است و مورد لطف و رحمت خدا قرار بگیریم. محال است مردمی خود را اصلاح کنند و مورد فیض خدا قرار نگیرند ولو اسمشان شیعه نباشد. این‌ها را نگویم، اگر الان این‌ها را خودم می گفتم ممکن است بعضی در دلشان سب و لعن کنند و بگویند آنجا آمده و هر چه به دهنش می رسد می‌گوید.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii @rahi2357
> in sokhanrani goosfandi be nam ostad rahim pour azghadi hast, ino yeki az doostan vasam ferestade bood, osoolan dashtam shakh dar miavordam ke inke inghad az in yaroo badesh miad chera sokhanranisho vase man ferestade didam ye nokati toosh jalebe
> ببینید یکی از چیزهایی که در افکار عمومی جوامع و هیئت های مذهبی ما راه افتاده این است که اسم شیعه کافی است. شیعه یک تشیع، یک اسم، آرم است و نه یک مرام. این خط را هنوز ما در بسیاری از منبرها داریم ادامه می دهیم. سوال می کنند چرا شیعه دلش خوش است که اسمش در لیست و فهرست دوستداران علی ثبت شده و این برایش کافی است. مطهری می‌گوید مثل اینکه مشکل مشکل اسم نویسی بوده، یعنی لیستی است که باید ما باید اسممان را آنجا بنویسیم و دیگر بعد از آن تمام است. شهید مطهری می‌گوید شیعه و مردم شیعه جزء قالتاق‌ترین مردمان دنیا هستند. این تعابیر آقای مطهری است. یعنی دروغ دروغ می‌گویند، ربا می‌خورند، کلاه هم را بر می‌دارند، اهل روزه و نماز و این‌ها و مس مس و افسردگی و کسالت نفس و.... در عین حال مدعی‌ترین مردم هستند. حالا این جمله را غیر از مطهری کسی دیگر جرأت ندارد بگوید. من که جرات ندارم (با خنده) حالا یکی از قالتاق ترین مردم مدعی ترین مردم هستند که این‌ها فکر می کنند مثل انبیا حالا در بهشت‌اند و می خواهند در مورد دیگران اظهارنظر کنند.
> 
> این یکی از بیماری‌های مردم شیعه است و منشأش منبرهای ماست. ما یک دین و تشیع دیگری را به مردم آموزش دادیم ما این‌ها را از خدا و فرمان خدا دور کردیم و به ایشان یاد دادیم لازم نیست شما به اوامر الهی خیلی عمل کنید. اسمت که شیعه است خیلی کافی است. کاری کردیم و جوری دین را معرفی کردیم که مردم به این دلخوش کردند که ناممان بین دوستداران علی بن ابی طالب و اهل بیت است و بالاخره از رعایای ایشان هستیم و وصیت می کنیم از پول‌هایی که به ناحق به چنگ آوردیم در زندگی باید در راه خیر صرف می کردیم و نکردیم و در زندگی نیز باید یک مقداری هم به متولیان حرم و مشاهد مشعره و ... دهند و ما را نزدیک قبر اولیاء دفن کنند که این فرشتگان جرات نکنند برای عذاب ما آیند. بعد می گوید شما خودتان غافلید و فکر می کنید خدا را می توانید اغفال کنید. روزی چشم بازخواهید کرد که طبق وعده الهی غرق در عذاب خدا خواهید بود ولو اسم‌تان شیعه علی ابن ابی طالب است و ولو کنار قبر موسی بن الرضا باشید، جهنمی هستید، ولو سر خدا کلاه می‌گذارید و کلاه او را می‌خواهید بردارید. مسئله، حب و بعض علی و حب و بعض اهل بیت است.
> 
> متاسفانه، شیعه امروز درست ضد آنچه در قرآن کریم است داریم فکر می کنیم و درست خلاف آن است. خیال می کنیم کار خدا و عالم درست براساس خیالات ما و انتسابات و اسم نویسی‌های ما است. بالاخره می‌گویم اسم‌مان چه هست جزء رعایای امیرالمومنین ثبت است و فکر می‌کنیم ثبت‌نام است. در سنت و قانون خداوند است محال است مردمی فاسد، دروغگو و اهل غیبت، گناه، گران فروشی و خیانت باشند و لطف و رحمت خداوند شامل حال آنها باشد، به خاطر اینکه اسمشان شیعه است. محال است و این خلاف سنت الهی و خلاف صریح قرآن شریف است. خلاف صریح قرآن شریف است که خلاف خدا عمل کنیم چون اسم‌مان شیعه است و مورد لطف و رحمت خدا قرار بگیریم. محال است مردمی خود را اصلاح کنند و مورد فیض خدا قرار نگیرند ولو اسمشان شیعه نباشد. این‌ها را نگویم، اگر الان این‌ها را خودم می گفتم ممکن است بعضی در دلشان سب و لعن کنند و بگویند آنجا آمده و هر چه به دهنش می رسد می‌گوید.​


Didn't understand the specific religious mumbo jumbo blabber jabber, but got the main message. That's pretty much religion and religious people in a nut shell though. Followers of Abraham (Jews/Muslims/Christians) are all cut from the same cloth. What he's saying applies to them all. What he's proposing is what exactly btw? To follow the book by the letter? That's 10 times worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Didn't understand the specific religious mumbo jumbo blabber jabber, but got the main message. That's pretty much religion and religious people in a nut shell though. Followers of Abraham (Jews/Muslims/Christians) are all cut from the same cloth. What he's saying applies to them all. What he's proposing is what exactly btw? To follow the book by the letter? That's 10 times worse.


It makes me sad and frustrated seeing Iran in it's today misery and adversity but seeing a bunch of uneducated, brainwashed uncivilized, propaganda subjected, Iranians here ranting and chanting about how they have conquered all the milky way makes me even more sad and disappointed.
Economy is all about facts and figures hence the propaganda machine has done every thing to prevent these ragtags from focusing on economy, and unlike economy, military power and might is the ideal play ground for this propaganda machine to spread it's lies and nonsense and to plant the seeds of delusion and hallucination of superiority and prosperity.
I have come to this point that no body on earth can cure these guys.
All for the record lets take a look at these prosperous, world defeating, nations record on economic complexity figures
Some times a picture worth many books.
Iraq's economy Complexity:





Saudi economy complexity





Super Iran's economy complexity





and the interesting thing is these guys are compering themselves(a bunch of cave men) with Turkey, a country that is not suffering from the ruling of a bunch of retards, uneducated, primitive, traitors.

Turkeys economic complexity

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

New said:


> It makes me sad and frustrated seeing Iran in it's today misery and adversity but seeing a bunch of uneducated, brainwashed uncivilized, propaganda subjected, Iranians here ranting and chanting about how they have conquered all the milky way makes me even more sad and disappointed.
> Economy is all about facts and figures hence the propaganda machine has done every thing to prevent these ragtags from focusing on economy, and unlike economy, military power and might is the ideal play ground for this propaganda machine to spread it's lies and nonsense and to plant the seeds of delusion and hallucination of superiority and prosperity.
> I have come to this point that no body on earth can cure these guys.
> All for the record lets take a look at these prosperous, world defeating, nations record on economic complexity figures
> Some times a picture worth many books.
> Iraq's economy Complexity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi economy complexity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Iran's economy complexity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the interesting thing is these guys are compering themselves(a bunch of cave men) with Turkey, a country that is not suffering from the ruling of a bunch of retards, uneducated, primitive, traitors.
> 
> Turkeys economic complexity


Excellent post. 

btw do you have the source for these? I wanna see a few other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Excellent post.
> 
> btw do you have the source for these? I wanna see a few other countries.


OEC: The Observatory of Economic Complexity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@New

It's an awesome site. Too bad it barely works on my computer. It crashes my browser for some reason. It's not my internet, but JAVA or Flash or something.

Edit: works great on Chrome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> @New
> 
> It's an awesome site. Too bad it barely works on my computer. It crashes my browser for some reason. It's not my internet, but JAVA or Flash or something.
> 
> Edit: works great on Chrome.



Just wanted to say to fill up oil tank of your pc, that might have been the problem. Or maybe add some more coal?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Just wanted to say to fill up oil tank of your pc, that might have been the problem. Or maybe add some more coal?


lol it's a good laptop man. It's a so called "ultra book." It's barely a year old. It's got an i5 chip, SSD, 4 gigs of ram etc... 
Fucking Adobe Flash is so unstable. Half the time it causes more issues than it solves. 

Canada is under tazi mosalmoon terrorist attack as we speak. 
CBC News - Latest Canada, World, Entertainment and Business News

Some guy with an arab scarf (the thing Palestinians and Basiji terrorists wear) shot a bunch of soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> lol it's a good laptop man. It's a so called "ultra book." It's barely a year old. It's got an i5 chip, SSD, 4 gigs of ram etc...
> Fucking Adobe Flash is so unstable. Half the time it causes more issues than it solves.
> 
> Canada is under tazi mosalmoon terrorist attack as we speak.
> CBC News - Latest Canada, World, Entertainment and Business News
> 
> Some guy with an arab scarf (the thing Palestinians and Basiji terrorists wear) shot a bunch of soldiers.


Is it true that shootings are happening in 3 places?


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> Is it true that shootings are happening in 3 places?


Not sure. I've only seen the one on CBC. I don't know why Western countries let these Muslims come in. I've never understood it.

Shooting in Parliament Hill. Hopefully immigration laws are revamped after this. I'm tired of seeing muslim terrorists walk around this country.





Edit: @Azizam 
Yeah it seems to be in 3 different places. Parliament Hill, War Memorial and a mall. Canadians are crazy. They're super friendly, but they will go bat shit if you piss them off. Most Anglophone people here are originally from Scotland, Ireland, Germany etc... They have that warrior culture. They were the craziest soldiers in WW2. Hopefully they start going Nazi on muslims from now on.


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> Not sure. I've only seen the one on CBC. I don't know why Western countries let these Muslims come in. I've never understood it.


Oh there are many sympathisers who defend niqab let alone immigration. Nowadays at least one terrorist gets arrested every week here and so many busy public places(landmarks, bus stops, train stations etc.) are guarded by armed police. This problem will only get worse. More like a zombie apocalypse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> Oh there are many sympathisers who defend niqab let alone immigration. Nowadays at least one terrorist gets arrested every week here and so many busy public places(landmarks, bus stops, train stations etc.) are guarded by armed police. This problem will only get worse. More like a zombie apocalypse.


I've always said that the best way to fix these issues in the West is to put ex muslims or people like me (born and raised in the ME) in charge of immigration affairs. The problems will be taken care of within 5 years. Western born and raised people are civilized and they don't understand the muslim mentality. They think if they let them in and allow them all the freedoms and luxuries that they don't have in their own countries that they somehow will become civilized! They shouldn't be let in in the first place. They're no good anyway. Most of them are useless bums.

Peter Mansbridge Reporting 





What a day for this to be happening. I've been waiting for over a month for the video below to be released. It's by a blogger that I've been following for a while. He releases it today. Such a beautiful country. Shame that we have to share it with tazis, malakh khors and wahabi savages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> I've always said that the best way to fix these issues in the West is to put ex muslims or people like me (born and raised in the ME) in charge of immigration affairs. The problems will be taken care of within 5 years. Western born and raised people are civilized and they don't understand the muslim mentality. They think if they let them in and allow them all the freedoms and luxuries that they don't have in their own countries that they somehow will become civilized! They shouldn't be let in in the first place. They're no good anyway. Most of them are useless bums.
> [/media]


Ex-Muslims mostly turn out to be even bigger sympathisers, for instance, look at Cenk Uyghur. He is always reluctant to directly criticise Islam. Once he was ridiculing religious text and he right away called bible is full of bullshit but skipped qur@n. At least this is what I've seen from personal experience. I think most of them still have some part of faith in them even though they call themselves as "ex-muslims". You on the other hand never were a muslim and haven't gone through the kind of brainwashing that others have been through. I think the right thing is to put victims of muslims.


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> Ex-Muslims mostly turn out to be even bigger sympathisers, for instance, look at Cenk Uyghur. He is always reluctant to directly criticise Islam. Once he was ridiculing religious text and he right away called bible is full of bullshit but skipped qur@n. At least this is what I've seen from personal experience. I think most of them still have some part of faith in them even though they call themselves as "ex-muslims". You on the other hand never were a muslim and haven't gone through the kind of brainwashing that others have been through. I think the right thing is to put victims of muslims.


Nah man. I still experienced the brainwashing. Spent 6 years in Iran's education system which meant Quran classes (dini), Friday prayers at school and Arabic classes. It's cultural with me. Iranians are more casual with their beliefs on average. So in my case I never had the resistance from family growing up when it came to leaving that garbage ideology behind (because they were already 10 steps ahead of me lol). But if a Pakistani or Arab wants to leave Islam, he has to deal with the social stigma and also his/her family. Islam is also more cultural with them. That's why they can't sometimes leave it completely. Get the right ex-muslim and put him in charge and he will eradicate every muslim related issue in Western countries. You need somebody that understands Middle Eastern savagery. That's key.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> look at this one (WARNING : reading this may or may not change your life.you have been warned.read at your own risk )




حسن عباسی رئیس مرکز دکترینال امنیت بدون مرز و مطالعات استراتژیک

Be ghole shoma, man dige harfi nadaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> Nah man. I still experienced the brainwashing. Spent 6 years in Iran's education system which meant Quran classes (dini), Friday prayers at school and Arabic classes. It's cultural with me. Iranians are more casual with their beliefs on average. So in my case I never had the resistance from family growing up when it came to leaving that garbage ideology behind (because they were already 10 steps ahead of me lol). But if a Pakistani or Arab wants to leave Islam, he has to deal with the social stigma and also his/her family. Islam is also more cultural with them. That's why they can't sometimes leave it completely. Get the right ex-muslim and put him in charge and he will eradicate every muslim related issue in Western countries. You need somebody that understands Middle Eastern savagery. That's key.


I agree. I think Iranians are flexible because they have their own culture but as for most Pakistanis, Islam is their whole culture and identity. If they show even a little disagreement, they face backlash not only from their parents but from their whole community. Even the people who want to celebrate Christmas get heavily intimidated by people from their own community. Some of the values of West are contradicted by each other. For example, a child's rights (girls who are as little as 10 years old are forced to wear hijab) are ignored in the name of freedom of religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Nah man. I still experienced the brainwashing. Spent 6 years in Iran's education system which meant Quran classes (dini), Friday prayers at school and Arabic classes



I'm just super curious, how the hell did you guys have Friday prayers in school? Schools are closed on Fridays. 




Abii said:


> lol it's a good laptop man. It's a so called "ultra book." It's barely a year old. It's got an i5 chip, SSD, 4 gigs of ram etc...
> Fucking Adobe Flash is so unstable. Half the time it causes more issues than it solves.



I know, was just kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@Abii 

What do you think of this song ? (Just curios)


----------



## xenon54 out

kollang said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Serpi jan, ye mosht turk rikhtan to in thread va be khiyale khodeshun daran mano maskhare mikonan va postaye kharej az bahs(off topic) mizaram.chera barkhord nemikoni?nabayd post ha pak shan va khati ha ban?
> 
> Inke az man khoshet nemiyad dalil nemishe ke be vazayefet amal nakoni


Yes @Serpentine pls delete offtopic posts, you can start with this one.

Press TV correspondent killed in Turkey | Page 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Serpi jan, ye mosht turk rikhtan to in thread va be khiyale khodeshun daran mano maskhare mikonan va postaye kharej az bahs(off topic) mizaram.chera barkhord nemikoni?nabayd post ha pak shan va khati ha ban?
> 
> Inke az man khoshet nemiyad dalil nemishe ke be vazayefet amal nakoni


@Serpentine 
LOLOL, Serpi joun, sar e raah ke miyaay, ye poushak ham vaase ye in bachche begir


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> lol it's a good laptop man. It's a so called "ultra book." It's barely a year old. It's got an i5 chip, SSD, 4 gigs of ram etc...
> Fucking Adobe Flash is so unstable. Half the time it causes more issues than it solves.
> 
> Canada is under tazi mosalmoon terrorist attack as we speak.
> CBC News - Latest Canada, World, Entertainment and Business News
> 
> Some guy with an arab scarf (the thing Palestinians and Basiji terrorists wear) shot a bunch of soldiers.



ISC , Islamic State in Canada ,

Be careful man , they've just killed 2 soldiers .

Keep distance from bearded people .


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Serpi jan, ye mosht turk rikhtan to in thread va be khiyale khodeshun daran mano maskhare mikonan va postaye kharej az bahs(off topic) mizaram.chera barkhord nemikoni?nabayd post ha pak shan va khati ha ban?
> 
> Inke az man khoshet nemiyad dalil nemishe ke be vazayefet amal nakoni



You should be aware that, you guys always start the shıt....then complain to Serpi.

It's not our fault that we can't talk in a constructive manner with you guys....There are plenty of Iranian poster which i can get along with but with Mullah stooges it's impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Not sure. I've only seen the one on CBC. I don't know why Western countries let these Muslims come in. I've never understood it.
> 
> Shooting in Parliament Hill. Hopefully immigration laws are revamped after this. I'm tired of seeing muslim terrorists walk around this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: @Azizam
> Yeah it seems to be in 3 different places. Parliament Hill, War Memorial and a mall. Canadians are crazy. They're super friendly, but they will go bat shit if you piss them off. Most Anglophone people here are originally from Scotland, Ireland, Germany etc... They have that warrior culture. They were the craziest soldiers in WW2. Hopefully they start going Nazi on muslims from now on.


Who the hell attacks Canada? I mean Seriously, whats wrong with Isis? 
@rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> You should be aware that, you guys always start the shıt....then complain to Serpi.
> 
> It's not our fault that we can't talk in a constructive manner with you guys....There are plenty of Iranian poster which i can get along with but with Mullah stooges it's impossible.


It was a issue between me and zenon.I had a misunderstanding.later I found out, I apologized to him.

Why do you jump into every damn conversation which an Iranian and a Turk is involved?


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> It was a issue between me and zenon.I had a misunderstanding.later I found out, I apologized to him.
> 
> Why do you jump into every damn conversation which an Iranian and a Turk is involved?



I feel like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> I feel like it.


Then imagine one day we reveal an Iranian version of al-hassani with the same typing speed and manner to PDF. you will get a heart attack then.

For the sake of your own life, quit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@kollang 
Dude, it's just an internet forum don't take it too serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan
@xenon54 
@kollang

I don't feel like giving infractions now, so let's just skip it for now, don't go on any further.

@kollang
Ki gofte man az shoma khosham nemiad? Asan dalili baraie in harf vojud nadare, man ke ba kasi khosumate shakhsi nadaram inja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Then imagine one day we reveal an Iranian version of al-hassani with the same typing speed and manner to PDF. you will get a heart attack then.
> 
> For the sake of your own life, quit it.



Bring it on buddy. 

@kollang 
You will need 10 of him. 
Fakhri Pasha "The Defender of Madina"



Serpentine said:


> I don't feel like giving infractions now, so let's just skip it for now, don't go on any further.





You are such a fun-killer.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Bring it on buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a fun-killer.....



You guys can kill each other, love each other, get wasted or throw a party here, just don't violate forum rules.

I got a feeling that unlike Iranians and Saudis, no matter how much mud Iranians and Turks throw at each other, they will chill after a while in some point.

If I meet you face to face, we may even become best friends, who knows? Internet is a messed up place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Bring it on buddy.
> 
> @kollang
> You will need 10 of him.
> Fakhri Pasha "The Defender of Madina"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a fun-killer.....


well, he is not in existence for now.for starter you can mess with him on Arab related issues(how Arabs backstabbed you in Ottoman era for instance.I assure your whole section are no match to him.I will enjoy watching the game though.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I got a feeling that unlike Iranians and Saudis, no matter how much mud Iranians and Turks throw at each other, they will chill after a while in some point.



Me, holds no grudges.....with two exceptions.

1-) @ELTurco from Turks
2-) Haman from Iranians...

Other wise i can be friends with anyone. 



Serpentine said:


> If I meet you face to face, we may even become best friends, who knows? Internet is a messed up place.


Yeap, also. I like you  But not in a homo way. 



kollang said:


> well, he is not in existence for now.for starter you can mess with him on Arab related issues(how Arabs backstabbed you in Ottoman era for instance.I assure your whole section are no match to him.I will enjoy watching the game though.



We did that and it ended. Fakhri Pasha "The Defender of Madina" 
Also, you can look at the latests posts of the thread. Who matches who. 

Now, we are good with all of the Arab posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> @xenon54
> @kollang
> 
> I don't feel like giving infractions now, so let's just skip it for now, don't go on any further.
> 
> @kollang
> Ki gofte man az shoma khosham nemiad? Asan dalili baraie in harf vojud nadare, man ke ba kasi khosumate shakhsi nadaram inja.


Akhe shoma kollan 2 bar ham mano like nakardi. @JEskandari ke faghat ye bar like karde
@New ham hamash like mikone.lamassab foshesham midam mano like mikone.bazi vaghta ye like mitune adamo az tu nabud kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Akhe shoma kollan 2 bar ham mano like nakardi. @JEskandari ke faghat ye bar like karde
> @New ham hamash like mikone.lamassab foshesham midam mano like mikone.bazi vaghta ye like mitune adamo az tu nabud kone.


Man mamulan kheili post like nemikonam, vali knob in am be khatere shoma. be like kardan nist ke.
Vali sai mikonam bishtar bekhunam postaro va like konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@Sinan

for some reasons he saves his energy for the majoos members mostly.sorry but troll fest led into a draw.I would never count that as a victory for you.

Congratulations for the draw anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

kollang said:


> @New ham hamash like mikone.lamassab foshesham midam mano like mikone.bazi vaghta ye like mitune adamo az tu nabud kone.







PS:night guys, lets go home, when did it became 1:40 am !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> Man mamulan kheili post like nemikonam, vali knob in am be khatere shoma. be like kardan nist ke.
> Vali sai mikonam bishtar bekhunam postaro va like konam.








Be quran alan ye hessi mige beram be familam soor bedam vase in ettefaghe farkhonde

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@Serpentine aslan agha mage like mirase pedariye? nakhoon khoshk nabash dige baradar angoshtet khaste mishe click koni? negah kon ba roohe latife javoone mardom chikar kardi.. vaghean ke .hala eb nadare mahio harvaght az ab begiri mimire az man shoroo kon .manzoram like nist ... manzoram ye + naghabele  rad kon biad. 2 taam shod eb nadare. 
sweet dreams fellas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

^^^ras mige dige.mellat ba party bazi 3 milyard dollar ekhtelas mikonan.hala to do ta + bedi be jayi bar nemikhore ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine aslan agha mage like mirase pedariye? nakhoon khoshk nabash dige baradar angoshtet khaste mishe click koni? negah kon ba roohe latife javoone mardom chikar kardi.. vaghean ke .hala eb nadare mahio harvaght az ab begiri mimire az man shoroo kon .manzoram like nist ... manzoram ye + naghabele  rad kon biad. 2 taam shod eb nadare.
> sweet dreams fellas



On + ke shoma mikhai be postaie khas taalogh migire. Baiad informative va sazande va gheire Bashan, masalan yek post dar morede etelaate nezamie khas.

Vali baraie like, ma ke bakhil nistim, asan harcheghadr khasti midam  ma eradatmandim

Shab bekheir

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> On + ke shoma mikhai be postaie khas taalogh migire. Baiad informative va sazande va gheire Bashan, masalan yek post dar morede etelaate nezamie khas.
> 
> Vali baraie like, ma ke bakhil nistim, asan harcheghadr khasti midam  ma eradatmandim
> 
> Shab bekheir


Khob post haye ma joze "va qeire" ha mahsub mishe dige.lol

Shab be kheyr

...........
@rahi2357 nega kon torrro qquran!!! Baz do ta poste akharo like nakard.kkkkkk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> LOL, that little terrorist got angered again, when talking with me, then posted some beheading video, and threatened to kill every one like me, basically people like you guys, Abii, ... Then we reported him to Webby, and he got a good very long term ban



He has been unbanned for a while now, it was just a normal ban but he decided to quit pdf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> I'm just super curious, how the hell did you guys have Friday prayers in school? Schools are closed on Fridays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, was just kidding.


Mistake. Friday is the last day before the wknd so I always mistake Iran's Thursday with Friday. You know what I meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Mistake. Friday is the last day before the wknd so I always mistake Iran's Thursday with Friday. You know what I meant.


Yani pangshanbe ha namaz jome mikhundid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> He has been unbanned for a while now, it was just a normal ban but he decided to quit pdf.


No, he is not unbanned:
Hazzy997

He usually lies too much. Don't take him seriously if he says something


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> @Abii
> 
> What do you think of this song ? (Just curios)


Not a fan of the song (too girly with girly lyrics). She's crazy though, I like her.

I'm running out of music again. This past week I've listened to Dash Berlin, Gareth Emery, Harwell, Orjan Nilsen and a little AVB. Can't think of anything new to download. Booooo



kollang said:


> Yani pangshanbe ha namaz jome mikhundid


Haftei ye bar namaz jamat dashtim. Avale hafte nabood, vasate hafte ham nabood pas akhare hafte bood dige labod. Hatmanam panjshabe bood chemidoonam.

Fekr konam kelas panjom faghad in barname bood. Man balad naboodam namaz bekhoonam, har hafte ham yadam miraft mohr bebaram madrese. Majboor mishodam beram to hayat ye barg az derakh bekanam be ja mohr estefade konam. Mano doostam namaz balad naboodim, nane babamoonam balad naboodan yademoon bedan. Namaz Jamat kolan comedy bood. 3/4 az bacheha balad naboodan hamamoon faghad khamo boland mishodim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> No, he is not unbanned:
> Hazzy997
> 
> He usually lies too much. Don't take him seriously if he says something



Oh yeah well I heard he says he won't be coming back anyway lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

The guy that was killed by the arab terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ResurgentIran

Whats going on in Canada?


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> Whats going on in Canada?


Muslims going hay wire. Other than that, not much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Haftei ye bar namaz jamat dashtim. Avale hafte nabood, vasate hafte ham nabood pas akhare hafte bood dige labod. Hatmanam panjshabe bood chemidoonam.
> 
> Fekr konam kelas panjom faghad in barname bood. Man balad naboodam namaz bekhoonam, har hafte ham yadam miraft mohr bebaram madrese. Majboor mishodam beram to hayat ye barg az derakh bekanam be ja mohr estefade konam. Mano doostam namaz balad naboodim, nane babamoonam balad naboodan yademoon bedan. Namaz Jamat kolan comedy bood. 3/4 az bacheha balad naboodan hamamoon faghad khamo boland mishodim.


paragrafe avvalet mano yade javad khiyabani endakht.

Abi, shoma ba mohandes control saro kar darid?(sare kar).vazeshun chetore?


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> paragrafe avvalet mano yade javad khiyabani endakht.
> 
> Abi, shoma ba mohandes control saro kar darid?(sare kar).vazeshun chetore?


Mohandes control manzooret operator hast? Yani plant operator?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Mohandes control manzooret operator hast? Yani plant operator?


Age manzuret teknesiyan nis, are hamune.bishtar to karkhune (plant) o ina kar peyda mishe.control engineering zir shakheye electricale.

Electrical Controls Engineer III Salary | Salary.com
http://www.google.com/http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_engineering


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Age manzuret teknesiyan nis, are hamune.bishtar to karkhune (plant) o ina kar peyda mishe.control engineering zir shakheye electricale.


To Canada plant operatorha (che to oil&gas, che to power plant) lozoomi nadare mohandesi khoonde bashan, vali hoghoogheshoon khoobe. To Calgary/Edmonton doro bare 100,000 dollar sali (ghabl az tax) mishe kar peyda kard. Shomale Canada hoghogh balaye 150,000 ta hast. Kare rahatiam hast. Aksare mavaghe hich gohi nemikhoran.

Inja aksare plant operatorha dorehaye "power engineering" bar midaran ba oon kar migiran. Engineering vali nist, faghad esmesh "power engineering" hast. To Canada ziad be degree lozoman kar nadaran. Toye planti ke dashtam kar mikardam hafte pish, ba yeki az operatora dashtam harf mizadam azash porsidam ke chi kare bood ghablan. Goft pipe fitter bood. Ta kelase 10 bishtaram nakhoonde (abirestanam tamoom nakarde lol). 67 salesh bood vali, emsal dare bazneshast mishe.

Kolan inja experience kheily ahamiat dare. Dars bedoone experience ziad arzesh nadare. Vali age ye engineer bekhad operator she, kheily shodanie. Hoghoghesh khoobe, karesham rahat.

@kollang Edit: oon chizi ke post kardi fargh dare. Age shabihe in instrumentation tech hast ke inaham kheily khoob pool dar miaran. 
Instrument Technician Apprentice | SAIT Polytechnic | Calgary, Alberta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> To Canada plant operatorha (che to oil&gas, che to power plant) lozoomi nadare mohandesi khoonde bashan, vali hoghoogheshoon khoobe. To Calgary/Edmonton doro bare 100,000 dollar sali (ghabl az tax) mishe kar peyda kard. Shomale Canada hoghogh balaye 150,000 ta hast. Kare rahatiam hast. Aksare mavaghe hich gohi nemikhoran.
> 
> Inja aksare plant operatorha dorehaye "power engineering" bar midaran ba oon kar migiran. Engineering vali nist, faghad esmesh "power engineering" hast. To Canada ziad be degree lozoman kar nadaran. Toye planti ke dashtam kar mikardam hafte pish, ba yeki az operatora dashtam harf mizadam azash porsidam ke chi kare bood ghablan. Goft pipe fitter bood. Ta kelase 10 bishtaram nakhoonde (abirestanam tamoom nakarde lol). 67 salesh bood vali, emsal dare bazneshast mishe.
> 
> Kolan inja experience kheily ahamiat dare. Dars bedoone experience ziad arzesh nadare. Vali age ye engineer bekhad operator she, kheily shodanie. Hoghoghesh khoobe, karesham rahat.


Ya allliiii!!100000 dollar?!!!ba hoghughe ye salesh mishe 2 ta z4 gereft!!Na, mesle inke inja jaye ma nis.

Bebinam, yani age man beram dore fanni herfei ye PLC begzarunam behtare ta vase daneshgah kharkhuni konam?

motmaenni ini ke gofti hamun contrlo engineeringe ?

@Ostad halesho bebar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> @kollang Edit: oon chizi ke post kardi fargh dare. Age shabihe in instrumentation tech hast ke inaham kheily khoob pool dar miaran.
> Instrument Technician Apprentice | SAIT Polytechnic | Calgary, Alberta


Taghriban .instrumentation engineering az zir shakhe hashe.

Kheyli mamnun babate etelaaat.

................

Edit: inam ye tarife daghigh:

Designs, develops, and supervises all aspects of electrical control systems, equipment, and machinery. May be responsible for the installation and technical support of PLC based hardware and software. Requires a bachelor's degree in electrical engineering and at least 4 years of experience in the field or in a related area. Familiar with a variety of the field's concepts, practices, and procedures. Relies on experience and judgment to plan and accomplish goals. Performs a variety of complicated tasks. May report to an executive or a manager. A wide degree of creativity and latitude is expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Has anyone been to Kish? If so, how was it

I want to go there one day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152763081149383


----------



## ResurgentIran

Al-Kurdi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152763081149383



Random.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> Has anyone been to Kish? If so, how was it
> 
> I want to go there one day



I've been there and it was awesome, Kish is developing much faster than other parts of Iran. We had so much fun there we also rented 3 different cars and enjoyed wandering around in Kish, night and day.

One of them is this beauty 

note (It's the SS version, with a 6.2L 426 hp monster inside)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> I've been there and it was awesome, Kish is developing much faster than other parts of Iran. We had so much fun there we also rented 3 different cars and enjoyed wandering around in Kish, night and day.
> 
> One of them is this beauty
> 
> note (It's the SS version, with a 6.2L 426 hp monster inside)




Awesome! Now Im dying to go 
I guess Kish would be a good place to invest in. Like buying a condo or something. 
I have only seen the pictures, but it looks like it has huge potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

ResurgentIran said:


> Has anyone been to Kish? If so, how was it
> 
> I want to go there one day



i've been there once (many years ago). it was *extremely* hot and there was nothing interesting in my opinion. Maybe it's different now but I still think Kish isn't a worthy destination for us (diaspora iranians).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

rahi2357 said:


> just visit this page. my amateur photos of kish.
> This paradise is called Iran | Page 69



Awesome pictures!

Btw your avatar always puts a smile on my face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

kollang said:


> Akhe shoma kollan 2 bar ham mano like nakardi. @JEskandari ke faghat ye bar like karde
> @New ham hamash like mikone.lamassab foshesham midam mano like mikone.bazi vaghta ye like mitune adamo az tu nabud kone.


 sorry I usually don't press that button but OK from now I'll try to press it more .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

JEskandari said:


> sorry I usually don't press that button but OK from now I'll try to press it more .



You have gotten a lot of thanks. Time to reciprocate indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

kollang said:


> Akhe shoma kollan 2 bar ham mano like nakardi. @JEskandari ke faghat ye bar like karde
> @New *ham hamash like mikone.lamassab foshesham midam mano like mikone.*bazi vaghta ye like mitune adamo az tu nabud kone.



hahaha so true 
@New is a likebutton-"whore" (no offense intended)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

ResurgentIran said:


> hahaha so true
> @New is a likebutton-"whore" (no offense intended)




OMG!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

kollang said:


> OMG!



Watch this, a little experiment:

@New
I would like to floss your teeth with my anus-hair.


(again just kidding no offense).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

ResurgentIran said:


> Watch this, a little experiment:
> 
> @New
> I would like to floss your teeth with my anus-hair.
> 
> 
> (again just kidding no offense).




He may get along with that but he would never stand cursing on Tehran University.

You are such an a$$hole anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

rahi2357 said:


> dude you are going too far  anyway nice experiment .i am curious to see the results



Eagerly waiting for New. 
If he takes offense, I will apologize.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام دوستان .

نرم افزار فیلتر شکن خوبی برای اندروید سراغ دارید که بشه فیسبوک رو باز کرد ؟


----------



## kollang

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام دوستان .
> 
> نرم افزار فیلتر شکن خوبی برای اندروید سراغ دارید که بشه فیسبوک رو باز کرد ؟


Psiphon is awesome...

mod edit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام دوستان .
> 
> نرم افزار فیلتر شکن خوبی برای اندروید سراغ دارید که بشه فیسبوک رو باز کرد ؟



hotspot shield
tunnel bear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> hotspot shield
> tunnel bear


Sepri , barname proxy i has ke IP ro avaz nakone?akhe to daneshgah afrad ba VPN be internet vasl mishan.bad bakhti ine ke ham zaman nemishe az do ta VPN estefade kard.


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Sepri , barname proxy i has ke IP ro avaz nakone?akhe to daneshgah afrad ba VPN be internet vasl mishan.bad bakhti ine ke ham zaman nemishe az do ta VPN estefade kard.


mishe az narm afzaraie mese freegate estefade kard. albate fekonam kerio ham beshe, motmaen nistam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

ممنون از همه .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

ResurgentIran said:


> Watch this, a little experiment:
> @New



Wow that's a tough test.
I don't know what should my reaction be at the moment?
I'm gonna thank that post.
No no no I have to have some self dignity.
But I need to thank that.
F.... you give me that f...ing hair.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Wow that's a tough test.
> I don't know what should my reaction be at the moment?
> I'm gonna thank that post.
> No no no I have to have some self dignity.
> But I need to thank that.
> F.... you give me that f...ing hair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

New said:


> Wow that's a tough test.
> I don't know what should my reaction be at the moment?
> I'm gonna thank that post.
> No no no I have to have some self dignity.
> But I need to thank that.
> F.... you give me that f...ing hair.



Vai az khande mordam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

New York is amazing. I really wanna live there one day. Probably the best thing about USA. @rmi5 have you been there?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> New York is amazing. I really wanna live there one day. Probably the best thing about USA. @rmi5 have you been there?


It's very beautiful, but for living, I prefer a couple of other cities in US, specially SF.
The problem with NYC is that it's too crowded, and traffic and parking rates are getting a headache.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @New 
*سفره ایرانی‌ها کوچکتر شده*





آخرین گزارش بانک مرکزی ایران در باره بودجه خانوار در سال گذشته نشان می دهد که چطور در سال‌های اخیر به خصوص بعد از شروع برنامه حذف یارانه ها در سال ۱۳۸۹ و در پی آن افزایش تحریم و رکود اقتصادی، هزینه خانوارهای ایرانی افزایش پیدا کرده و مصرف مواد غذایی کم شده است.

این گزارش نشان می دهد که در سال ۱۳۸۳ یعنی یک سال پیش از به قدرت رسیدن محمود احمدی نژاد میزان مصرف سرانه مواد غذایی بسیار بیشتر از میزان آن در سال قبل بوده است.

به عنوان نمونه مصرف سرانه برنج هر خانوار یک سال پیش از به قدرت رسیدن آقای احمدی نژاد یعنی در سال ۱۳۸۳ در حد ۱۸۰ کیلوگرم بوده که این رقم در سال ۱۳۹۲ به ۱۱۹ کیلوگرم کاهش پیدا کرده است. شتاب کاهش مصرف از سال ۱۳۸۹ به بعد و شروع برنامه حذف یارانه ها و رکود و تورم شدت بیشتری نشان می دهد.

این وضعیت حاکی از فشار تورم بر اقلام مصرفی ضروری خانوارهای ایرانی است و این نگرانی را پدید آورده است که ممکن است بحران اقتصادی سال های اخیر باعث بروز سوء تغذیه گسترده شده و عواقب بهداشتی وخیمی و بلند مدتی در پی داشته باشد.

گزارش آماری یکصد صفحه‌ای سالانه بررسی بودجه خانوار بانک مرکزی نشان می دهد که در یک دهه گذشته از میزان مصرف مواد غذایی به شدت کاسته شده است و به ترتیب، شوک ناشی از حذف یارانه ها و بعد از آن رکود اقتصادی از بقیه دوره ها شدید تر بوده است.

ساکنان شهرهای بزرگ ایران به دلیل افزایش فوق العاده بهای اقلام ضروری و اجتناب ناپذیر مانند مسکن و حمل و نقل و بهداشت، ناچار شده اند تا از میزان مصرف مواد غذایی خود بکاهند تا بتوانند این هزینه ها را تامین کنند
مصرف نان که در سال ۱۳۸۳ حدود ۵۰۶ کیلو برای هر خانوار بوده در سال گذشته به ۳۵۰ کیلوگرم کاهش پیدا کرده است.

متوسط مصرف سالانه گوشت خانوارها که در سال ۱۳۸۳ در حد ۶۰ کیلو گرم بوده در سال گذشته به ۴۰ کیلو گرم کاهش پیدا کرده است.

مصرف سرانه شیر نیز که در سال ۱۳۸۳ در حد ۲۱۱ کیلو گرم بوده در سال گذشته به ۱۳۸ کیلوگرم کاهش پیدا کرده است. شدت کاهش مصرف برخی از اقلام نظیر شیر باعث نگرانی هایی در باره عواقب سوء تغذیه شده است.

آمار نشان می دهد که اندازه متوسط خانوار ایرانی از حدود ۴.۱۳ نفر در سال ۱۳۸۳ به ۳.۴۷ نفر در سال گذشته کاهش پیدا کرده است. این یعنی به طور کلی جمعیت خانوارهای ایرانی کمتر شده است.

*هزینه مواد خوراکی*




مصرف سالانه برنج خانوارها از ۱۸۰ کیلوگرم در ده سال پیش به ۱۱۹ کیلو گرم در سال گذشته کاهش پیدا کرده است
در کنار کاهش مصرف مواد غذایی، هزینه مواد خوراکی هر خانوار در سال ۱۳۸۳ یک میلیون و ۴۹۷ هزار و ۹۹۱ تومان بوده که در سال گذشته به خاطر تورم به هفت میلیون و ۴۷۲ هزار و ۳۶۱ تومان افزایش پیدا کرده است. باوجود افزایش هزینه خانوارها برای خرید مواد خوراکی به دلیل افزایش قابل توجه قیمت ها، خانوارهای ایرانی قادر نبوده اند با این مبلغ، به همان مقدار مواد غذایی بخرند که ده سال پیش توان خرید آن را داشتند.

گزارش بانک مرکزی نشان می دهد که مسکن، آب و برق و گاز که در سال ۱۳۸۳ کمی بیش از ۲۹ درصد از هزینه های خانوار را تشکیل می‌داد در سال گذشته این هزینه ها بالای ۳۵ درصد از هزینه خانوارهای ایرانی را به خود اختصاص داده است.

میزان متوسط هزینه های خانوار در مسکن، آب، برق و گاز در سال ۱۳۸۳ حدود یک میلیون و ۶۱۵ هزار و ۴۰۷ تومان بوده که در سال گذشته به رقم ۹ میلیون و ۷۰۷ هزار و ۳۸۱ تومان افزایش پیدا کرده است.

این آمار نشان می دهد که با افزایش هزینه برخی اقلام اجتناب ناپذیر، مانند هزینه مسکن و سوخت، خانوارهای ایرانی به ناچار از میزان غذای مصرفی خود کاسته اند.

این وضعیت نشانگر وضعیتی بحرانی است. در شرایط معمول وقتی هزینه های خانوارها به دلایل مختلف نظیر تورم و گرانی به میزان نسبتا متعارفی افزایش پیدا می کند خانوارها معمولا به سمت مصرف مواد غذایی ارزان‌تر حرکت می کنند مثلا نان را جایگزین کالاهایی مثل برنج یا گوشت می کنند.





مصرف سالانه نان خانوارها در ده سال بیشتر از ۱۵۰کیلو گرم کم شده است
اینکه شواهد آماری نشان می دهد که خانوارهای ایرانی در ده سال اخیر روز به روز از میزان مصرف مواد غذایی خود کاسته اند، حاکی از بروز تورم شدید همراه با بیکاری و کمبود منابع درآمد خانوار یا به بیان ساده تر، افزایش میزان فقر است.

کارشناسان ابراز نگرانی می کنند که کاهش این حجم از مصرف مواد غذایی می تواند نشانه ای از سوء تغذیه و فقر غذایی باشد که نتایج آن در آینده تاثیر نامطلوبی بر سلامت افراد می گذارد.

البته میزان مصرف مواد خوراکی و آشامیدنی در مناطق مختلف با هم متفاوت است و در حالی که شهروندان استان تهران سال گذشته نزدیک به هفت میلیون تومان بابت هزینه خوراک خود پرداختند، هم‌زمان شهروندان استان کهگیلویه و بویر احمد و ایلام بیش از دوبرابر این رقم را بابت مواد غذایی هزینه می کنند.

البته میزان متوسط هزینه سالانه یک خانوار در تهران بیشتر از ۴۰ میلیون تومان است و میزان هزینه سالانه خانوارهای ساکن کهگیلویه و بویراحمد ۳۷ میلیون و ۷۷۴ هزار تومان و خانوارهای ایلام بیش از ۳۱ میلیون و ۷۱۳ هزار تومان است. یعنی خانوارهای تهرانی کمی بیش از ۱۶ درصد از هزینه خود را صرف خوراک می کنند در حالی که کهگیلویه و بویر احمدی ها حدود ۳۶ درصد و ایلامی ها نزدیک به ۴۰ درصد از هزینه های سالانه خود را صرف مواد خوراکی می کنند.





مصرف شیر در چهار سال گذشته ۹۶ کیلو گرم کم شده است
در مقابل تهرانی ها نزدیک به ۵۲ درصد هزینه ای خود را صرف مسکن، آب و برق و گاز می کنند در حالی که کهگیلویه و بویر احمدی ها و ایلامی ها حدود ۱۵ درصد از هزینه سالانه خود را صرف مسکن و آب و برق و گاز می کنند.

شواهد نشان می دهد که ساکنان شهرهای بزرگ ایران به دلیل افزایش فوق العاده بهای اقلام ضروری و اجتناب ناپذیر مانند مسکن و حمل و نقل و بهداشت، ناچار شده اند از میزان مصرف مواد غذایی خود بکاهند تا بتوانند این هزینه ها را تامین کنند.

گزارش بانک مرکزی نشان می دهد که هر خانوار ایرانی به طور متوسط در سال ۱۳۸۳ حدود پنج میلیون و ۹۰۴ هزار و ۸۸۲ تومان هزینه داشته که این رقم در سال گذشته خورشیدی نزدیک به پنج برابر شده و به ۲۸ میلیون و ۴۴۶ هزار و ۲۳۳ تومان رسیده است.

*مصرف سالانه مواد خوراکی خانوارهای ایرانی (به کیلو گرم)*
اقلام خوراکیسال ۸۳سال ۸۴سال ۸۵سال ۸۶سال ۸۷سال ۸۸سال ۸۹سال ۹۰سال ۹۱سال ۹۲
برنج۱۸۰۱۷۵۱۶۸۱۷۴۱۴۶۱۵۴۱۵۹۱۴۷۱۳۱۱۱۹
نان۵۰۶۴۸۵۴۸۶۴۵۸۴۴۵۴۲۵۳۹۵۳۵۶۳۴۷۳۵۰
گوشت۶۰۵۹۶۴۵۷۵۶۴۸۴۷۴۸۴۱۴۰
ماهی۲۰۲۰۱۹۲۰۱۶۱۶۱۷۱۵۱۳۱۳
شیر۲۲۱۲۱۶۲۱۵۲۰۶۲۱۵۲۳۲۲۳۴۱۶۶۱۳۴۱۳۸
تخم مرغ۴۰۳۹۳۷۳۹۳۸۳۹۴۱۳۵۳۶۳۶
قند۳۴۳۲۳۰۲۹۲۷۲۷۲۷۲۴۲۲۲۲
چای۶۵۵۶۵۵۵۵۴۴
منبع: بانک مرکزی ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @New
> *سفره ایرانی‌ها کوچکتر شده*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آخرین گزارش بانک مرکزی ایران در باره بودجه خانوار در سال گذشته نشان می دهد که چطور در سال‌های اخیر به خصوص بعد از شروع برنامه حذف یارانه ها در سال ۱۳۸۹ و در پی آن افزایش تحریم و رکود اقتصادی، هزینه خانوارهای ایرانی افزایش پیدا کرده و مصرف مواد غذایی کم شده است.
> 
> این گزارش نشان می دهد که در سال ۱۳۸۳ یعنی یک سال پیش از به قدرت رسیدن محمود احمدی نژاد میزان مصرف سرانه مواد غذایی بسیار بیشتر از میزان آن در سال قبل بوده است.
> 
> به عنوان نمونه مصرف سرانه برنج هر خانوار یک سال پیش از به قدرت رسیدن آقای احمدی نژاد یعنی در سال ۱۳۸۳ در حد ۱۸۰ کیلوگرم بوده که این رقم در سال ۱۳۹۲ به ۱۱۹ کیلوگرم کاهش پیدا کرده است. شتاب کاهش مصرف از سال ۱۳۸۹ به بعد و شروع برنامه حذف یارانه ها و رکود و تورم شدت بیشتری نشان می دهد.
> 
> این وضعیت حاکی از فشار تورم بر اقلام مصرفی ضروری خانوارهای ایرانی است و این نگرانی را پدید آورده است که ممکن است بحران اقتصادی سال های اخیر باعث بروز سوء تغذیه گسترده شده و عواقب بهداشتی وخیمی و بلند مدتی در پی داشته باشد.
> 
> گزارش آماری یکصد صفحه‌ای سالانه بررسی بودجه خانوار بانک مرکزی نشان می دهد که در یک دهه گذشته از میزان مصرف مواد غذایی به شدت کاسته شده است و به ترتیب، شوک ناشی از حذف یارانه ها و بعد از آن رکود اقتصادی از بقیه دوره ها شدید تر بوده است.
> 
> ساکنان شهرهای بزرگ ایران به دلیل افزایش فوق العاده بهای اقلام ضروری و اجتناب ناپذیر مانند مسکن و حمل و نقل و بهداشت، ناچار شده اند تا از میزان مصرف مواد غذایی خود بکاهند تا بتوانند این هزینه ها را تامین کنند
> مصرف نان که در سال ۱۳۸۳ حدود ۵۰۶ کیلو برای هر خانوار بوده در سال گذشته به ۳۵۰ کیلوگرم کاهش پیدا کرده است.
> 
> متوسط مصرف سالانه گوشت خانوارها که در سال ۱۳۸۳ در حد ۶۰ کیلو گرم بوده در سال گذشته به ۴۰ کیلو گرم کاهش پیدا کرده است.
> 
> مصرف سرانه شیر نیز که در سال ۱۳۸۳ در حد ۲۱۱ کیلو گرم بوده در سال گذشته به ۱۳۸ کیلوگرم کاهش پیدا کرده است. شدت کاهش مصرف برخی از اقلام نظیر شیر باعث نگرانی هایی در باره عواقب سوء تغذیه شده است.
> 
> آمار نشان می دهد که اندازه متوسط خانوار ایرانی از حدود ۴.۱۳ نفر در سال ۱۳۸۳ به ۳.۴۷ نفر در سال گذشته کاهش پیدا کرده است. این یعنی به طور کلی جمعیت خانوارهای ایرانی کمتر شده است.
> 
> *هزینه مواد خوراکی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مصرف سالانه برنج خانوارها از ۱۸۰ کیلوگرم در ده سال پیش به ۱۱۹ کیلو گرم در سال گذشته کاهش پیدا کرده است
> در کنار کاهش مصرف مواد غذایی، هزینه مواد خوراکی هر خانوار در سال ۱۳۸۳ یک میلیون و ۴۹۷ هزار و ۹۹۱ تومان بوده که در سال گذشته به خاطر تورم به هفت میلیون و ۴۷۲ هزار و ۳۶۱ تومان افزایش پیدا کرده است. باوجود افزایش هزینه خانوارها برای خرید مواد خوراکی به دلیل افزایش قابل توجه قیمت ها، خانوارهای ایرانی قادر نبوده اند با این مبلغ، به همان مقدار مواد غذایی بخرند که ده سال پیش توان خرید آن را داشتند.
> 
> گزارش بانک مرکزی نشان می دهد که مسکن، آب و برق و گاز که در سال ۱۳۸۳ کمی بیش از ۲۹ درصد از هزینه های خانوار را تشکیل می‌داد در سال گذشته این هزینه ها بالای ۳۵ درصد از هزینه خانوارهای ایرانی را به خود اختصاص داده است.
> 
> میزان متوسط هزینه های خانوار در مسکن، آب، برق و گاز در سال ۱۳۸۳ حدود یک میلیون و ۶۱۵ هزار و ۴۰۷ تومان بوده که در سال گذشته به رقم ۹ میلیون و ۷۰۷ هزار و ۳۸۱ تومان افزایش پیدا کرده است.
> 
> این آمار نشان می دهد که با افزایش هزینه برخی اقلام اجتناب ناپذیر، مانند هزینه مسکن و سوخت، خانوارهای ایرانی به ناچار از میزان غذای مصرفی خود کاسته اند.
> 
> این وضعیت نشانگر وضعیتی بحرانی است. در شرایط معمول وقتی هزینه های خانوارها به دلایل مختلف نظیر تورم و گرانی به میزان نسبتا متعارفی افزایش پیدا می کند خانوارها معمولا به سمت مصرف مواد غذایی ارزان‌تر حرکت می کنند مثلا نان را جایگزین کالاهایی مثل برنج یا گوشت می کنند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مصرف سالانه نان خانوارها در ده سال بیشتر از ۱۵۰کیلو گرم کم شده است
> اینکه شواهد آماری نشان می دهد که خانوارهای ایرانی در ده سال اخیر روز به روز از میزان مصرف مواد غذایی خود کاسته اند، حاکی از بروز تورم شدید همراه با بیکاری و کمبود منابع درآمد خانوار یا به بیان ساده تر، افزایش میزان فقر است.
> 
> کارشناسان ابراز نگرانی می کنند که کاهش این حجم از مصرف مواد غذایی می تواند نشانه ای از سوء تغذیه و فقر غذایی باشد که نتایج آن در آینده تاثیر نامطلوبی بر سلامت افراد می گذارد.
> 
> البته میزان مصرف مواد خوراکی و آشامیدنی در مناطق مختلف با هم متفاوت است و در حالی که شهروندان استان تهران سال گذشته نزدیک به هفت میلیون تومان بابت هزینه خوراک خود پرداختند، هم‌زمان شهروندان استان کهگیلویه و بویر احمد و ایلام بیش از دوبرابر این رقم را بابت مواد غذایی هزینه می کنند.
> 
> البته میزان متوسط هزینه سالانه یک خانوار در تهران بیشتر از ۴۰ میلیون تومان است و میزان هزینه سالانه خانوارهای ساکن کهگیلویه و بویراحمد ۳۷ میلیون و ۷۷۴ هزار تومان و خانوارهای ایلام بیش از ۳۱ میلیون و ۷۱۳ هزار تومان است. یعنی خانوارهای تهرانی کمی بیش از ۱۶ درصد از هزینه خود را صرف خوراک می کنند در حالی که کهگیلویه و بویر احمدی ها حدود ۳۶ درصد و ایلامی ها نزدیک به ۴۰ درصد از هزینه های سالانه خود را صرف مواد خوراکی می کنند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مصرف شیر در چهار سال گذشته ۹۶ کیلو گرم کم شده است
> در مقابل تهرانی ها نزدیک به ۵۲ درصد هزینه ای خود را صرف مسکن، آب و برق و گاز می کنند در حالی که کهگیلویه و بویر احمدی ها و ایلامی ها حدود ۱۵ درصد از هزینه سالانه خود را صرف مسکن و آب و برق و گاز می کنند.
> 
> شواهد نشان می دهد که ساکنان شهرهای بزرگ ایران به دلیل افزایش فوق العاده بهای اقلام ضروری و اجتناب ناپذیر مانند مسکن و حمل و نقل و بهداشت، ناچار شده اند از میزان مصرف مواد غذایی خود بکاهند تا بتوانند این هزینه ها را تامین کنند.
> 
> گزارش بانک مرکزی نشان می دهد که هر خانوار ایرانی به طور متوسط در سال ۱۳۸۳ حدود پنج میلیون و ۹۰۴ هزار و ۸۸۲ تومان هزینه داشته که این رقم در سال گذشته خورشیدی نزدیک به پنج برابر شده و به ۲۸ میلیون و ۴۴۶ هزار و ۲۳۳ تومان رسیده است.
> 
> *مصرف سالانه مواد خوراکی خانوارهای ایرانی (به کیلو گرم)*
> اقلام خوراکیسال ۸۳سال ۸۴سال ۸۵سال ۸۶سال ۸۷سال ۸۸سال ۸۹سال ۹۰سال ۹۱سال ۹۲
> برنج۱۸۰۱۷۵۱۶۸۱۷۴۱۴۶۱۵۴۱۵۹۱۴۷۱۳۱۱۱۹
> نان۵۰۶۴۸۵۴۸۶۴۵۸۴۴۵۴۲۵۳۹۵۳۵۶۳۴۷۳۵۰
> گوشت۶۰۵۹۶۴۵۷۵۶۴۸۴۷۴۸۴۱۴۰
> ماهی۲۰۲۰۱۹۲۰۱۶۱۶۱۷۱۵۱۳۱۳
> شیر۲۲۱۲۱۶۲۱۵۲۰۶۲۱۵۲۳۲۲۳۴۱۶۶۱۳۴۱۳۸
> تخم مرغ۴۰۳۹۳۷۳۹۳۸۳۹۴۱۳۵۳۶۳۶
> قند۳۴۳۲۳۰۲۹۲۷۲۷۲۷۲۴۲۲۲۲
> چای۶۵۵۶۵۵۵۵۴۴
> منبع: بانک مرکزی ایران


Fortunately, Iranians are facing violent waves of good news from every corner these days,
Iran's news today resemble economically, to 1295 era, politically to 1300 era and culturally to 5000 BC era.
And the happy part is the fact that the wise, intelligent, knowing, officers in charge have correctly focused on the loopholes:
Tehran Friday prayer speech, today:

اگر واقعا می‌خواهیم در فرهنگ مبتذل غرب را با این ماهواره‌ها و اینترنت‌ها به روی جوانان معصوم باز کنیم و این در باز شود باید منتظر سرنوشت اندلس باشیم. مسأله شوخی نیست. مسئولان باید تمام همت خود را صرف کنند تا جوانان را از وارد شدن در غرقاب فساد و تباهی به هر شکلی که می‌شود نجات دهند و اگر این کار را نکنند بدانند که سیلی سختی در دنیا و عذاب سختی در آخرت در انتظار آنها خواهد بود.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

khob taghsir e khod e Mardom ham hast.
Intori nist ke mellat hameh Kant va Spinoza baashan va faghat in emaame jome ha intori bashan.
Shoma ageh yek negah be hamin comment haye member haye irani bendaazi touye hamin forum, motevajjeh e sath e aghab moundegi mishi.
In akhound ha ham ke az merrikh nayoumadan, az hamin Iran dar aamadan.


New said:


> Fortunately, Iranians are facing violent waves of good news from every corner these days,
> Iran's news today resemble economically, to 1295 era, politically to 1300 era and culturally to 5000 BC era.
> And the happy part is the fact that the wise, intelligent, knowing, officers in charge have correctly focused on the loopholes:
> Tehran Friday prayer speech, today:
> 
> اگر واقعا می‌خواهیم در فرهنگ مبتذل غرب را با این ماهواره‌ها و اینترنت‌ها به روی جوانان معصوم باز کنیم و این در باز شود باید منتظر سرنوشت اندلس باشیم. مسأله شوخی نیست. مسئولان باید تمام همت خود را صرف کنند تا جوانان را از وارد شدن در غرقاب فساد و تباهی به هر شکلی که می‌شود نجات دهند و اگر این کار را نکنند بدانند که سیلی سختی در دنیا و عذاب سختی در آخرت در انتظار آنها خواهد بود.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> khob taghsir e khod e Mardom ham hast.
> Intori nist ke mellat hameh Kant va Spinoza baashan va faghat in emaame jome ha intori bashan.
> Shoma ageh yek negah be hamin comment haye member haye irani bendaazi touye hamin forum, motevajjeh e sath e aghab moundegi mishi.
> In akhound ha ham ke az merrikh nayoumadan, az hamin Iran dar aamadan.


Chizihaee ke ma har do rooye oon ettefaghe nazar darim:
1)vazeyate mardom be lahaz farhangi, amoozeshi, akhlaghi va ghodrat dark va tahlil vaghaye besyar bad va negaran konande hast.
2) system hazer az koreye mah naymade, har cheghadr in system tooneste dar tahmigh mardom behtar amal kone dar haghighat paye haye ejtemaee khodesho ham mostahkam tar karde

Chizi ke man fekr mikonam ehtemalan ba ham tavafogh nazar nadarim:
1) hameye in javoonhaee ke inja mibini bedoon dark va tahlil sahih az vagheiyat daran bar mabnaye tavahom raftar mikonan ina ghorbani yek system hastan, va na faght nemishe hich karishoon kard balke osoolan fayede ee ham nadare ke bekhay ba azizan kalanjar ham beri.

chizi ke man fekr mikonam tooye oon ba hich kasi inja ettefaghe nazar nadaram:
1) man motaghedam
---- agar be lahaze farhangi be soorate motevasset dar toole tarikh nomreye 36 ro az sad dashtim alan nomramoon hodood 31 hast.
---- agar be lahaz ghodrat tahlil mardom be soorate motevaset nomreye 28 az 100 ro dashtim hala nomramoon 26 hast
---- agar be lahaz shakhesehaye modernite (na madaniat) be soorate motevaset nomreye 12 az 100 ro dashtim hala hodoode 13 hastim
2) man motaghedam ma iraniha faghat tavahom maskhareye afsane manandi az khodemoon va tarikh khodemoon darim, mesle tamam keshvar haye atraf, pakestan, afghanestan, arabestan, .... dar hali ke age tarikh ro barrasi konid mibini ke ma hamishe dar toole tarikh ye mosht ensanhaye be lahaz ejtemaee va shakhesehaye madaniat aghab oftade va badbakht boode im ke hanooz ham dar edameye oon selsele hamoontor hastim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

baba az asemoon biad paeen toro khoda , inja hamamoon yek seri adam mamooli hastim ba IQ motevaset .

lotfan lecture nadid balam .

baedesh shoma midooni jaryan een estehale chiye ? @kollang ? ta hala 2 moredesho too forum dashtim 

===============================

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@New
Khob man taghriban ba tamaam e postet movaafegh hastam, albatte dar mored e point 1 az bakhsh e 3 ba ham ehtemaalan ekhtelaaf daarim.
khob , Ta inja shod fahmidan e masa'le, haalaa che Tori baayad hallesh kard?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

@haman10 welcome back bro. baba cheghad ban mishi delemoon tang shode bood . yebar dige ban shi khodam ignoret mikonama  dele ma ke baziche nist lamasab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> @haman10 welcome back bro. baba cheghad ban mishi delemoon tang shode bood . yebar dige ban shi khodam ignoret mikonama  dele ma ke baziche nist lamasab


fadaye to beram elahi 

vala chi kar konim dige agha , bekhoda bazi vaghta amdan mikhaam ban sham chon(bi adabi nabashe) darsa kheyli feshar miare  

chi kara mikoni doci , hame chi aroome ?

oloom paye dadi rasti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @New
> Khob man taghriban ba tamaam e postet movaafegh hastam, albatte dar mored e point 1 az bakhsh e 3 ba ham ehtemaalan ekhtelaaf daarim.
> khob , Ta inja shod fahmidan e masa'le, haalaa che Tori baayad hallesh kard?


khoobe, avvalan ke mohem fahmidan bande va shoma nist, dar toole tarikh besyar boodan adamhaee ke dar iran mesle aksariat fekr nemikardan va khob hich kari ham az dasteshoon bar nemiyoomade. 
Dovvomin kar ine ke az rushing into action ejtenab konim, ma hame be soorate clear va vazeh midoonim chi ro nemikhaym, amma hichkas nemitoone ba ghateeyat bege ba tavajoh be baft rishe dar ejtemaee va farhangi mardom iran che tor mishe masir residan be hadafi ke dar zehn darim ro tabyin kard.
va khatarnak tarin kar ine ke (tarikh neshoon dade) ghabl az inke naghsheye rah tarsim beshe dobare toodeye mardom tahrik beshan.
All in all, *considering all the aspects of the situation*, I have no specific, operational solution in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

dirooz ba bache ha raftim dor dor , selfi gereftam vasatoon avordam 

wingman = rahi

WSO = kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Ya allliiii!!100000 dollar?!!!ba hoghughe ye salesh mishe 2 ta z4 gereft!!Na, mesle inke inja jaye ma nis.
> 
> Bebinam, yani age man beram dore fanni herfei ye PLC begzarunam behtare ta vase daneshgah kharkhuni konam?
> 
> motmaenni ini ke gofti hamun contrlo engineeringe ?
> 
> @Ostad halesho bebar


Man dar morede in chizai ke dari tozih midi nemidoonam, vali be nazar pichide miad pas hoghoghesh balast. 

100K chizi nist to Canada age to oil industry kar koni. Mamoolan tamame engineera az 90+ hezar dolar shro mikonan. Kesai ke to trade hastan (loole kesh, jooshkar, inspection etc...) mamoolan az engineera ham bishtar pool dar miaran inja (be sharti ke to oil and gas kar koni). Man to inspection hastam (non destructive testing). 1.5 sal bishtar experience nadaram, faghadam ye doone certificate daram toye in trade, alan daram balaye 100 hezar to daram miara,. Bade 3-4 sal rahat holo hoshe 200 hezar ta mishe dar ovord. Reisam emsal 320 hezar dollar dare dar miare lol

In hoghogha vali ghabl az taxan. Bayad rooshoon income tax bedi (beyne 30 ta 40 % mire). 
Oil and gas salaries average $130,000: Survey

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> fadaye to beram elahi
> vala chi kar konim dige agha , bekhoda bazi vaghta amdan mikhaam ban sham chon(bi adabi nabashe) darsa kheyli feshar miare
> chi kara mikoni doci , hame chi aroome ?
> oloom paye dadi rasti ?


are baz to ban mishi be darset miresi  manam ke ba ejazat joz andaki nakhoonde boodam kheyli stress dashtam ghablesh oonghad ke bishtar az harmogheyi miomadam pdf  shodam 152 .vali jedi ghablesh gheydesho zade bodam.chekhabar az khodet? az in golshan az baraye ma che tohfe avardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> khoobe, avvalan ke mohem fahmidan bande va shoma nist, dar toole tarikh besyar boodan adamhaee ke dar iran mesle aksariat fekr nemikardan va khob hich kari ham az dasteshoon bar nemiyoomade.
> Dovvomin kar ine ke az rushing into action ejtenab konim, ma hame be soorate clear va vazeh midoonim chi ro nemikhaym, amma hichkas nemitoone ba ghateeyat bege ba tavajoh be baft rishe dar ejtemaee va farhangi mardom iran che tor mishe masir residan be hadafi ke dar zehn darim ro tabyin kard.
> va khatarnak tarin kar ine ke (tarikh neshoon dade) ghabl az inke naghsheye rah tarsim beshe dobare toodeye mardom tahrik beshan.
> All in all, *considering all the aspects of the situation*, I have no specific, operational solution in mind.


 bar aks, man fekr mikonam ke kheyli kaarhaa misheh anjaamdaad va midounam ke kojaa baayad target gozaari kard, vali deeply baavar daaram ke in mardom, arzeshesh ra nadaaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> shodam 152


akhey , vaghean kam shodi 

hichi nakhoondi shodi 152 , mikhoondi chand mishodi ?  man 1 mah jerrr khordam 138 gereftam 

 

kam dars bekhoon bashar , mitereki ha 




rahi2357 said:


> chekhabar az khodet? az in golshan az baraye ma che tohfe avardi?


hichi vala , man alan yek darsi daram be esme semiology .

behemoon nahveye history gereftan sahih ru amoozesh midan ... kholase sobh ta shab too bimarestan mikhandim 

yek bar raftim timarestan , taraf migoft az artesh *"etehad motahede koreye shomareye 127*" oumade !!!

baad ma ham hame oumadim tirip ba janbe bazi dar biarim nakhandim , yeki az bache ha zad zire khande ma ham posht saresh terekidim 

hich dige , bande khoda ba moshkele psychosis oumade bood kheyli sari schizophrenic shod raft  

ostademoon oun bakhsh be hame 0 dad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Man dar morede in chizai ke dari tozih midi nemidoonam, vali be nazar pichide miad pas hoghoghesh balast.
> 
> 100K chizi nist to Canada age to oil industry kar koni. Mamoolan tamame engineera az 90+ hezar dolar shro mikonan. Kesai ke to trade hastan (loole kesh, jooshkar, inspection etc...) mamoolan az engineera ham bishtar pool dar miaran inja (be sharti ke to oil and gas kar koni). Man to inspection hastam (non destructive testing). 1.5 sal bishtar experience nadaram, faghadam ye doone certificate daram toye in trade, alan daram balaye 100 hezar to daram miara,. Bade 3-4 sal rahat holo hoshe 200 hezar ta mishe dar ovord. Reisam emsal 320 hezar dollar dare dar miare lol
> 
> In hoghogha vali ghabl az taxan. Bayad rooshoon income tax bedi (beyne 30 ta 40 % mire).
> Oil and gas salaries average $130,000: Survey


 30-40 darsad ziyaad hast, khoshbakhtaneh America tax kheyli kam tar hast. Ta single hasti, ke ok hast, vali vaghti biyaay bachche va zan dashteh bashi,baayad ye saali 30-40k piyaade beshi, Ta betouni befrestish ye private school e pedar maadar daar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> hichi vala , man alan yek darsi daram be esme semiology .
> behemoon nahveye history gereftan sahih ru amoozesh midan ... kholase sobh ta shab too bimarestan mikhandim
> yek bar raftim timarestan , taraf migoft az artesh "etehad motahede koreye shomareye 127" oumade !!!
> baad ma ham hame oumadim tirip ba janbe bazi dar biarim nakhandim , yeki az bache ha zad zire khande ma ham posht saresh terekidim
> hich dige , bande khoda ba moshkele psychosis oumade bood kheyli sari schizophrenic shod raft
> ostademoon oun bakhsh be hame 0 dad


 sabeghe bimarisham miporsidin az khodesh dige  . 138e doreye shoma 170e alan bood  vala chemidoonam ghablesh ke kheyli tarsoonde boodan maro manam oonjoor ke bayado shayad nakhoondam kholase namidoonam chitow shod haaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> 30-40 darsad ziyaad hast, khoshbakhtaneh America tax kheyli kam tar hast. Ta single hasti, ke ok hast, vali vaghti biyaay bachche va zan dashteh bashi,baayad ye saali 30-40k piyaade beshi, Ta betouni befrestish ye private school e pedar maadar daar.


30-40 darsad ziade, vali hoghoogha kheily balatare. Asan ghabele moghayese nist. Inja hame Amrikaiaro maskhare mikonan vaghti boland mishan miyan inja vase kar. 

Vase mesal, vase kari ke man daram mikonam to Amrika 50-60K pool midan. Inja man beyne 100-110K emsal dar miaram. Hameye trada inja hoghogha balatare. Bad az tax, ba inke ma bishtar tax midim, pool bishtar to jib mimoone inja be nazare man. Be alaveye oon, unionha kheilyyyyyy ghavitaran vase hamin benefit ziad tare va kara nesbatan rahat tar.

Amrica bishtar pool dar miari age graduate degree dashte bashi ya Phd, inja adamaye adi (aksariate working population) bishtar pool dar miaran nesbat be general working population to Amrica.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> sabeghe bimarisham miporsidin az khodesh dige


kalak mesle inke khodetam semio dari ha 

agha ghabool nist , man 1 saal pir taram ama ba ham faregho tahsil mishim 

down with dentists   taze karetoon ham ba kelas tare ham poolesh bishtare 

JK bro , keep it up doc




rahi2357 said:


> kholase namidoonam chitow shod haaaaaaaaa


man migam chitow shod :

itow shod 







khar khan 

=======================
@mohsen @Serpentine @New @rahi2357 @kollang

از علما روایت شده در جهنم هر فرد شكل اون عضوی میشه كه بیشترین گناه رو باهاش کرده...
حسب وظیفه اطلاع رسانی کردم...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> down with dentists


 haji esteghfar kon. 



haman10 said:


> taze karetoon ham ba kelas tare ham poolesh bishtare


na baw migan darsesh bara daroosazast pozesh bara pezeshka poolesh bara ma  
vali joda az shokhi ziad alaghe nadaram .. hamintori faghat mikham begzare berim levele bad 




haman10 said:


> از علما روایت شده در جهنم هر فرد شكل اون عضوی میشه كه بیشترین گناه رو باهاش کرده...
> حسب وظیفه اطلاع رسانی کردم...


 agha man yeki ke shabihe khodam misham choon be nesbate mosavi ba tamame azao javarehe vojoodam gonah kardam hala shayad bazi az azamoon gonde tar she

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> 30-40 darsad ziade, vali hoghoogha kheily balatare. Asan ghabele moghayese nist. Inja hame Amrikaiaro maskhare mikonan vaghti boland mishan miyan inja vase kar.
> 
> Vase mesal, vase kari ke man daram mikonam to Amrika 50-60K pool midan. Inja man beyne 100-110K emsal dar miaram. Hameye trada inja hoghogha balatare. Bad az tax, ba inke ma bishtar tax midim, pool bishtar to jib mimoone inja be nazare man. Be alaveye oon, unionha kheilyyyyyy ghavitaran vase hamin benefit ziad tare va kara nesbatan rahat tar.
> 
> Amrica bishtar pool dar miari age graduate degree dashte bashi ya Phd, inja adamaye adi (aksariate working population) bishtar pool dar miaran nesbat be general working population to Amrica.


 nemidounam ounja daghighan che tor hast, vali inja yeki az bachche ha ke zaif train fardi ke mishnaakhtam boud, ba master e gpa e 2, va 0 saabeghe kaar, job e 100k dollari peydaa kard. Inja job e takhassosi, dar amadesh az Canada baayad bishtar basheh, vali baraaye job e ma'mouli, haghighatesh nemidounam che tor hast. Shaayad hamoun tor ke shoma gofti, be dalil e union ha. va ...too Canada daraamadeshoun bishtar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@rahi2357 @rmi5 @haman10 @kollang @The SiLent crY



In sedaye mellat iran ast, shoma sedaye ma ra az dalghak khane ee be nam iran mishenavid

osgol ha shanghal ha (Google شنقل) hala hey beshinid dars bekhoonid



نتيجه بررسی بورسيه‌ های بدون آزمون اعلام شد

Mean while farsnews represents 

در پی اعلام نتیجه بررسی های وزارت علوم صورت می گیرد شکایت قضایی دانشجویان بورسیه از فرجی دانا،صدیقی و چند روزنامه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> @rahi2357 @rmi5 @haman10 @kollang @The SiLent crY
> 
> 
> 
> In sedaye mellat iran ast, shoma sedaye ma ra az dalghak khane ee be nam iran mishenavid
> 
> osgol ha shanghal ha (Google شنقل) hala hey beshinid dars bekhoonid
> 
> 
> 
> نتيجه بررسی بورسيه‌ های بدون آزمون اعلام شد
> 
> Mean while farsnews represents
> 
> در پی اعلام نتیجه بررسی های وزارت علوم صورت می گیرد شکایت قضایی دانشجویان بورسیه از فرجی دانا،صدیقی و چند روزنامه


dobaare che gandi baalaa aavordan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Man dar morede in chizai ke dari tozih midi nemidoonam, vali be nazar pichide miad pas hoghoghesh balast.
> 
> 100K chizi nist to Canada age to oil industry kar koni. Mamoolan tamame engineera az 90+ hezar dolar shro mikonan. Kesai ke to trade hastan (loole kesh, jooshkar, inspection etc...) mamoolan az engineera ham bishtar pool dar miaran inja (be sharti ke to oil and gas kar koni). Man to inspection hastam (non destructive testing). 1.5 sal bishtar experience nadaram, faghadam ye doone certificate daram toye in trade, alan daram balaye 100 hezar to daram miara,. Bade 3-4 sal rahat holo hoshe 200 hezar ta mishe dar ovord. Reisam emsal 320 hezar dollar dare dar miare lol
> 
> In hoghogha vali ghabl az taxan. Bayad rooshoon income tax bedi (beyne 30 ta 40 % mire).
> Oil and gas salaries average $130,000: Survey


Chetor mishe ye dore inspection gozarund onja? masalan yek dore 1 mahe feshorde ba certificate? asan sazmani chizi hast ke bargozar bokone? agar hast hazinash chetoriast?



haman10 said:


> dirooz ba bache ha raftim dor dor , selfi gereftam vasatoon avordam
> 
> wingman = rahi
> 
> WSO = kollang
> 
> View attachment 137913



Where the **** am I?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> osgol ha shanghal ha (Google شنقل) hala hey beshinid dars bekhoonid


baradar azizam , mamlekati ke toosh moshkel nabashe mamlekat nist behesh migan behesht

iran ham az een mozo estesna nistesh va moshkelat ziadi az jomle corruption vojood dare .

ama inke ma biaym va az zamino zaman irad begirim dorost nistesh .

man yadame shoma ye post tooye bakhsh arab ha gozashtin mabni bar inke ma irania tooye forum hamamoon yek mosht mental retard hastim ke propaganda roomoun tasir gozashte 

hala soale man az shoma ine : mishe lotf konid va begid manzooretoon az aksariate a'zaa irani (the majority of iranian members) kia boodan ?

man khodam ru aslan hesab nakonid , ama baghiye :

soheil , serpentine , kollang , silent cry , khode shoma : engineers 

resurgent iran , rahi : doctors .

pas khialet rahat bashe az nazar elmi az kesi jaa namoondim , makhsoosan tooye een forum .

hala manzooram az matrah kardan een mozo chi bood ? manzooram ine ke ba vojoud een hame moshkelat O badbakhti , aksariate mardom bayad be fekr rahe hal vase hale een moshkelat bashan 

na inke too sare ham bezanim ! na inke hasha konim o taghsiraato ru sar digaran bendazim .

khode ma mardom moshkel hastim dadash !!

baaale !



Serpentine said:


> Where the **** am I?


shoma ba F-14 mipari 

ma faghir foghara F-5 darim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> dirooz ba bache ha raftim dor dor , selfi gereftam vasatoon avordam
> 
> wingman = rahi
> 
> WSO = kollang
> 
> View attachment 137913


Bah bah bah .... Chetori khalaban?  Toro khodda ma ro inja tanha nazar Delmun tang mishe barat. 

@Serpentine you are loaded on the plane, continue thanking my posts, otherwise ...... Bombs away....you hear me? (I am the WSO as he said)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Bah bah bah .... Chetori khalaban?  Toro khodda ma ro inja tanha nazar Delmun tang mishe barat.
> 
> @Serpentine you are loaded on the plane, continue thanking my posts, otherwise ...... Bombs away....you hear me? (I am the WSO as he said)




hamuntor ke @haman10 goft, man ba F-14 miparam va alan ham poshtet hastam va lock kardam rut, ya eject kon ya ba thanks khodahafezi kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Bah bah bah .... Chetori khalaban?


ghorboonet azizam mohandes jan , khodet khoobi ? 

migzare inja ..... hey baad nist 



kollang said:


> continue thanking my posts


agha @Serpentine manam thank mikhaaam  

thank me thank me thank me thank me ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> baradar azizam , mamlekati ke toosh moshkel nabashe mamlekat nist behesh migan behesht
> 
> iran ham az een mozo estesna nistesh va moshkelat ziadi az jomle corruption vojood dare .
> 
> ama inke ma biaym va az zamino zaman irad begirim dorost nistesh .
> 
> man yadame shoma ye post tooye bakhsh arab ha gozashtin mabni bar inke ma irania tooye forum hamamoon yek mosht mental retard hastim ke propaganda roomoun tasir gozashte
> 
> hala soale man az shoma ine : mishe lotf konid va begid manzooretoon az aksariate a'zaa irani (the majority of iranian members) kia boodan ?
> 
> man khodam ru aslan hesab nakonid , ama baghiye :
> 
> soheil , serpentine , kollang , silent cry , khode shoma : engineers
> 
> resurgent iran , rahi : doctors .
> 
> pas khialet rahat bashe az nazar elmi az kesi jaa namoondim , makhsoosan tooye een forum .
> 
> hala manzooram az matrah kardan een mozo chi bood ? manzooram ine ke ba vojoud een hame moshkelat O badbakhti , aksariate mardom bayad be fekr rahe hal vase hale een moshkelat bashan
> 
> na inke too sare ham bezanim ! na inke hasha konim o taghsiraato ru sar digaran bendazim .
> 
> khode ma mardom moshkel hastim dadash !!
> 
> baaale !



1) Yeki az nemouneh haye ride boudan e sath e amouzesh tou iran, va nahve ye tafakkor e mellat,ra mishe az hamin balad naboudan e nahve ye estedlaal kardan tashkhis daad.
man 1000 bar be shoma ha tozih daadam ke ageh 2 ta chiz nesbi baashand,dalil bar yeki ya shabih boudaneshoun nist, hamishe @Serpentine va @ the silent cry in eshtebaah ra mikonan.
alaan ham,ageh hame ja moshkelaat be tor e nesbi bashe,dalil bar yeki ya shabih boudan e ounja ha nist. mohem in hast ke har ja che andaaze messed up hast va moshkel daareh. mohem andaazeh hast,va gar na ke makhsousan tou har topic e oloum ensaani,hame chiz nesbi va ba ham yeki mishe!
2) dar mored e inke raah hal baayad daasht movafegham
3) dar mored e inke moshkel az khod e maast, in nahve ye estedlaal ye kam maghlateh daare va haghighat ine ke ham moshkel az mellat hast va ham government(na faghat az mellat) dar vaagheə ,mellat va government,mesle 2 ta osgol mimounan ke be ham zanjir va couple shodan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine

Azizam, phonix hatun ke tamum shode...majburi az hamun sidewinder hayi estefadi koni ke mano haman estefade mikonim.chalaki ye ma ham ke bishtare.khalabanemunam ke bacheye kermanshahe.

Thank mikoni ya na?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> نتيجه بررسی بورسيه‌ های بدون آزمون اعلام شد
> Mean while farsnews represents
> در پی اعلام نتیجه بررسی های وزارت علوم صورت می گیرد شکایت قضایی دانشجویان بورسیه از فرجی دانا،صدیقی و چند روزنام


khodayish por rootar az fars tahala nadide boodam ah hala inash be kenar bebin oon oskola che commentayi ziresh gozashtan yekish gofte farajio bayad be ashade mojazat beresoonan 
look at this 






===========================================================





===============================================================
find kim jong un

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @New 
ghaziyeh in dargiri ha ba pakestan chiye?
dobaare in akhound ha engaar kerm tou vojoudeshoun oftaade ke ye dargiri ye jadid raah bendaazand


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Azizam, phonix hatun ke tamum shode...majburi az hamun sidewinder hayi estefadi koni ke mano haman estefade mikonim.chalaki ye ma ham ke bishtare.khalabanemunam ke bacheye kermanshahe.
> 
> Thank mikoni ya na?


Phoenix lazem nist, ye kelash dar miaram az tu hamun cockpit mushak hat ro zire havapeima monfajer mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Phoenix lazem nist, ye kelash dar miaram az tu hamun cockpit mushak hat ro zire havapeima monfajer mikonam.


khodaya een tafrih salem ru az javoon haye ma nagir  

disco nemirim ama imagination dar hade laliga 

but seriously : fighter pilots have the coolest job ever ! :O

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> Phoenix lazem nist, ye kelash dar miaram az tu hamun cockpit mushak hat ro zire havapeima monfajer mikonam.


Ok raju jan, thank nakhastam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> baradar azizam


janam aziz



haman10 said:


> mamlekati ke toosh moshkel nabashe mamlekat nist behesh migan behesht


ooni ham ke *faghat* toosh moshkel hast mamlekat nist ke jahaname



haman10 said:


> iran ham az een mozo estesna nistesh va moshkelat ziadi az jomle corruption vojood dare


Ba tavajoh be in moshkelat besyar ziad tavaghoe bande az shakhse tahsilkarde ee mesle shoma be onvane tabagheye roshanfekr ine ke ba gooshzad kardan in moshkelat va ba barjaste kardan oonha vazifeye khodetoon be onvane vazayef regulatori tabagheye elite jame e ro amal konid,
shoma ta alan balegh bar 5400 post inja neveshtid dar behtarin halat bayad nesfe in postha yani 2700 tash dar naghd sharayet feli bashe va ba tavajoh be ozae ashofteye feli (asab tozih hatta titr varesham nadaram) bayad darsad enteghadetoon kheyli ham bishtar bashe,
hala shoma be man 50 ta poste enteghadi khodeto (az in vazeyate asafnak) neshoon bede, ta man ham begam eshtebah kardam az inke goftam shoma amalkardetoon moteaser az hajmeye tablighati system (propaganda machine) hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> find kim jong un


aali bood 

انسانهای بزرگ : درباره عقاید حرف می زنند
انسانهای متوسط : درباره وقایع حرف می زنند
انسانهای کوچک : پشت سر دیگران حرف می زنند


انسانهای بزرگ : درد دیگران را دارند
انسانهای متوسط : درد خودشان را دارند
انسانهای کوچک : بی دردند


انسانهای بزرگ : عظمت دیگران را می بینند
انسانهای متوسط : به دنبال عظمت خود هستند
انسانهای کوچک : عظمت خود را در تحقیر دیگران می بینند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @New
> ghaziyeh in dargiri ha ba pakestan chiye?
> dobaare in akhound ha engaar kerm tou vojoudeshoun oftaade ke ye dargiri ye jadid raah bendaazand


 
Haji jan in rooza har harkati ke mibini avvalin shak ro be hesab izaee boodan oon bezar.
dige az hameye harkata tablo tar va izaee tar hamin gozaresh vezarat oloom az boursiye ha hast, shoma faghat mozakerat hastee ro bechasb, baghi hame jangoolak bazi in gorooh baraye oon gorooh hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> ghaziyeh in dargiri ha ba pakestan chiye?
> dobaare in akhound ha engaar kerm tou vojoudeshoun oftaade ke ye dargiri ye jadid raah bendaazand



Shoma ke ta chand vaghte pish tarafe Iran ro migerefti tuie in ghazaiae darigiri tuie marze Pakistan, hala chi shode yeho iran shode moghaser? eine otuban daran az marz rad mishan mian tuie shab hamle mikonan miran onvaght faghat Iran moghasere?

Iran moghasere faghat az in nazar ke tajhizate kafi nemidan be sarbaza va inke kollan amniate onja ro dadan be marzbani, na sepah. vagarna bar hichkas pushide nist ke ina daran az koja mian. hamin chan vaghte pish baradare rigi tuie shahre kuveite Paksitan tavasote afrade nashenas koshte shode onvaght migan madrak ru konin ke ina tuie khake ma hastan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> janam aziz


khoobi ? 



New said:


> Ba tavajoh be in moshkelat besyar ziad tavaghoe bande az shakhse tahsilkarde ee mesle shoma be onvane dabagheye roshanfekr ine ke ba gooshzad kardan in moshkelat va ba barjaste kardan oonha vazifeye khodetoon be onvane vazayef regulatori tabagheye elite jame e ro amal konid,


na , man az tabagheye elite nistam . man ye adam mamooli hastam .

baadesh shoma tooye postetoon farmoodid "illiterate" , ke be maani bisavad hastesh . 

baaz ham migam , mozo bekhoda sar man nist . be ghole ahmadinejad : man kiye kiyam  ^_^

shoma goftid aksariate member haye irani "illiterate" hastan ke khob be adam bar mikhore .... be har haal age hata vagheiat ham dasht , ke ishala nadare , shoma nabayad vase yek arab gheyr irani matrahesh mikardid .

albate man senam az shoma kamtar hastesh va shayad dar jaygahi nabasham ke enteghad konam *( adam ha bayad jaygahe khodeshoono bedoonan vagarna hamin badbakhti piish miad ke alan too keshvar hast )




New said:



shoma ta alan balegh bar 5400 post inja neveshtid dar behtarin halat bayad nesfe in postha yani 2700 tash dar naghd sharayet feli bashe

Click to expand...

kheyr !!
*
har sokhan jaee va har nokte makani darad !!!!

man chera bayad biam tooye yek forum khareji az keshvar khodam enteghad konam ? kam propaganda hast zed iran ? kam tohin mishnavim ?

*adam harf khooneye khodeshoo pish digaran nemibare .*

een 5400 ta post man ham az rou nationalism hastesh , chizi ke motaesefane dar jame'e dare har rooz kam soo tar mishe



New said:


> hala shoma be man 50 ta poste enteghadi khodeto (az in vazeyate asafnak) neshoon bede, ta man ham begam eshtebah kardam az inke goftam shoma amalkardetoon moteaser az hajmeye tablighati system (propaganda machine) hast.


arz kardam ke : 1- inja jaash nist 2- man mardom ru moghaser midoonam 3- mardom khodeshoon mifahman va shoor daran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Shoma ke ta chand vaghte pish tarafe Iran ro migerefti tuie in ghazaiae darigiri tuie marze Pakistan, hala chi shode yeho iran shode moghaser? eine otuban daran az marz rad mishan mian tuie shab hamle mikonan miran onvaght faghat Iran moghasere?
> 
> Iran moghasere faghat az in nazar ke tajhizate kafi nemidan be sarbaza va inke kollan amniate onja ro dadan be marzbani, na sepah. vagarna bar hichkas pushide nist ke ina daran az koja mian. hamin chan vaghte pish baradare rigi tuie shahre kuveite Paksitan tavasote afrade nashenas koshte shode onvaght migan madrak ru konin ke ina tuie khake ma hastan.



Rabti nadaareh, chera shoma enghadr ba did e bad va ghabile i be post haye man negah mikoni?
ghaziye kheyli vaazeh hast, vaghti ke taqsir e iran nabaashe, mesle baar haye ghabli, man taraf e iran ra migiram, vali vaghti mesle alaan, khodeshoun kerm mirizan, ke digeh nemitounam taraf e iran ra begiram.
akhe hamle kardan be oun sarbaz haye shebh e nazaamiye pakestani, che tojihi daareh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

sarbaz pakistani ouf shode , dooste azizemoon narahate hoghoughe bashari hast k naghz kardim 

hala dige ouna 14 ta sarbaz ma rou koshtan eyb nadare 

aslan be man bashe mizanam ba khaak yeki mikonam atraf marz rou ..... ye buffer zone 50km fekr konam kafi bashe ...

ouna ham vase khodeshoon beran jahad nekah 

nokhod nokhod harki ravad khaneye khod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Rabti nadaareh, chera shoma enghadr ba did e bad va ghabile i be post haye man negah mikoni?
> ghaziye kheyli vaazeh hast, vaghti ke taqsir e iran nabaashe, mesle baar haye ghabli, man taraf e iran ra migiram, vali vaghti mesle alaan, khodeshoun kerm mirizan, ke digeh nemitounam taraf e iran ra begiram.
> akhe hamle kardan be oun sarbaz haye shebh e nazaamiye pakestani, che tojihi daareh?



Aval inke in mozu ro farmandeie kolle marzbani rasman takzib karde. dafeie ghabl ke ye sarbaz ham koshte shode bud na tanha takzib nakardan, ke talvihan taieed ham kardan. akhe in bare aval nist ke az in dast khabara miad birun tuie rasane haie Pakistan.

on dafe masalan goftan chan ta khompare zade Iran onvare marz va zano bache koshte shodan ke dorugh az ab darumad va chand morede moshabehe dg.
man taghriban etminane kamel daram in khabar ya az base ghalat hast ya kolan jure digei revaiat shode.

man enkar nemikonam ke Iran ghablan chand bar khompare shelik karde dakhele khake Pakistan, ke badesh ham gofte shode mavaze terrorist ha ro hadaf gereftan, hala rast va dorughesh be kenar, vali vaghti taghriban bish az 10 bar darkhast kardan ke marz hashun ro control bokonan, dige chi kar mishe kard? eltemaseshun konim?


hamin Turkey ke shoma tarafdareshi, chand bar ba F-16 mavaze PKK ro tuie Iraq bomb baran kard? shoma on ro ham mahkum mikoni? dalile bombaran ham hamin bud ke bazi az hamlehaie PKK az dakhele khake Iraq anjam mishod va 2bare barmigashtan dakhele Iraq. Har keshvari bashe tu donya ghatan bad tar az in javab khahad dad.

PS: Ino yadam raft ezafe konam ke taze tuie bomb baran haie Turkey, afrade addi ham koshte shodan ke khode dolate Turkey ham pazirift rasman, ma ke faghat yek sarbaze ona ro be eshtebah koshtim, vali jalebe tuie hamun ruz 2 ta marzbane irani ham koshte shodan vali aslan kesi kakesh ham nagazid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Aval inke in mozu ro farmandeie kolle marzbani rasman takzib karde. dafeie ghabl ke ye sarbaz ham koshte shode bud na tanha takzib nakardan, ke talvihan taieed ham kardan. akhe in bare aval nist ke az in dast khabara miad birun tuie rasane haie Pakistan.
> 
> on dafe masalan goftan chan ta khompare zade Iran onvare marz va zano bache koshte shodan ke dorugh az ab darumad va chand morede moshabehe dg.
> man taghriban etminane kamel daram in khabar ya az base ghalat hast ya kolan jure digei revaiat shode.
> 
> man enkar nemikonam ke Iran ghablan chand bar khompare shelik karde dakhele khake Pakistan, ke badesh ham gofte shode mavaze terrorist ha ro hadaf gereftan, hala rast va dorughesh be kenar, vali vaghti taghriban bish az 10 bar darkhast kardan ke marz hashun ro control bokonan, dige chi kar mishe kard? eltemaseshun konim?
> 
> hamin Turkey ke shoma tarafdareshi, chand bar ba F-16 mavaze PKK ro tuie Iraq bomb baran kard? shoma on ro ham mahkum mikoni? dalile bombaran ham hamin bud ke bazi az hamlehaie PKK az dakhele khake Iraq anjam mishod va 2bare barmigashtan dakhele Iraq. Har keshvari bashe tu donya ghatan bad tar az in javab khahad dad.



avvalan inke man be khabar hayi ke iran eəlaam mikone, etminaani nadaaram va be nazar e man dorough migand.
pas be nazar e man, ghat'an iran hamle ra anjaam daadeh
dovvom inke, türkiye ham ageh hamle be kurdistan e iraq ya ghadim tar ha chand mored be khod e iran be tor e mahdoud, anjaam daad, naraft ke sarbaz haye iraqi ya irani ra bezane bekoshe va faght hamoun PKK ra zad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> na , man az tabagheye elite nistam . man ye adam mamooli hastam .


haji jan chera hey be sahraye karbala goriz mizani?
ma do nafar inja neshastim darim ba ham sohbat mikonim faghat bar asas mantegh
age bana be sohbat dar in sathe popolisti hast ke manam migam in vazifeye ye nafar irani mamooli nist biad tooye ye forum englisi bekhad az iran defa kone, be har hal har kasi bayad jaygahe khodesho beshnase va bedoone yek irani mamooli jaygahesh defae az iran dar yek forum englisi be nam pakdefence nist.

saneyan madrak tahsili dalil motghani baraye "illiterate" naboodan yek nafar nist balke in amalkard va tarze fekr afrad hast ke melak hast.



haman10 said:


> ta post man ham az rou nationalism hastesh


hala baraye inke ma ham dar in ayyam ye gorizi be karbala zade bshim,
mitoonam eddea konam ke tafakor nationalistic bar khalaf amoozehaye mobarhan qurani hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> avvalan inke man be khabar hayi ke iran eəlaam mikone, etminaani nadaaram va be nazar e man dorough migand.
> pas be nazar e man, ghat'an iran hamle ra anjaam daadeh
> dovvom inke, türkiye ham ageh hamle be kurdistan e iraq ya ghadim tar ha chand mored be khod e iran be tor e mahdoud, anjaam daad, naraft ke sarbaz haye iraqi ya irani ra bezane bekoshe va faght hamoun PKK ra zad.



pei nevshti ro ke bala neveshtam dobare mizaram:

PS: Ino yadam raft ezafe konam ke taze tuie bomb baran haie Turkey, afrade addi ham koshte shodan ke khode dolate Turkey ham paziroft rasman. agar adadesh dorost tuie zehnam bashe, faghat tuie ye hamle havaie, 30 ta civilian be eshtebah koshte shodan ma ke faghat yek sarbaze ona ro be eshtebah koshtim, vali jalebe tuie hamun ruz 2 ta marzbane irani ham koshte shodan vali aslan kesi kakesh ham nagazid.

hala fek kon Iran tuie ye hamle 30 ta shahrvande Pakistan ro bokoshe, bebin chejuri asemuno be zamin miaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@New jan

Peyroye farmayeshate jenab e haman bande ye nokte i ro arz mikonam:

hameye ma midunim ke vaziyate mamlekate ma chetoriye. Hame midunim ke to systeme hokumati e Iran zaf vojud dare, vali aya inja jaye matrah kardane in enteghad hast?bavar kon , Irani hayi ke momkene comentaye shoma ro bebinan bishtar az 20 nafar ham nistand.va hich masuli ham qarar nis pachizi be enteghad haye shoma- dar in form- tavajjoh kone. Pas chera enghadr vaghtetuno inja talaf mikonid?miduni ta hala chan fenjun qahve paye hamin forum meyl kardid?miduni che qadr zarar miresune in?

Mishe be surat e sade va qeyre popolisti be man begid ke hadafetun az in post ha dar PDF chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> pei nevshti ro ke bala neveshtam dobare mizaram:
> 
> PS: Ino yadam raft ezafe konam ke taze tuie bomb baran haie Turkey, afrade addi ham koshte shodan ke khode dolate Turkey ham paziroft rasman. agar adadesh dorost tuie zehnam bashe, faghat tuie ye hamle havaie, 30 ta civilian be eshtebah koshte shodan ma ke faghat yek sarbaze ona ro be eshtebah koshtim, vali jalebe tuie hamun ruz 2 ta marzbane irani ham koshte shodan vali aslan kesi kakesh ham nagazid.
> 
> hala fek kon Iran tuie ye hamle 30 ta shahrvande Pakistan ro bokoshe, bebin chejuri asemuno be zamin miaran.



aslan farz giram ke hameh chiz hayi ke shoma be türkiye nesbat daadi, dorost baasheh. haalaa, so what? does two wrongs make a right?
+ inke shoma be terrorist hamleh koni va civilian koshte beshe, yek bahs hast va inke shoma mostaghim be nirouye nezaami ye taraf e moghaabel, va na be terrorist, hamleh koni, yek bahs e digeh i hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Shab be kheyr be hamegi (be qeyre 2 nafar LOL)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Peyroye farmayeshate jenab e haman bande ye nokte i ro arz mikonam:


 



kollang said:


> Mishe be surat e sade va qeyre popolisti be man begid ke hadafetun az in post ha dar PDP chie?


avval miram sare soale akhar
man inja hastam ke bekhounam na inke benvisam. shoma mibini ke osoulan dar gheyre inja kheyli kam post minevisam, va bayad eteraf konam ke oon chizi ke az ravabete melal va mantaghe dar in forum yad gereftam dar hich ketabi nemitoonestam yad begiram.




kollang said:


> vali aya inja jaye matrah kardane in enteghad hast?


inja ham yeki az jaha hast.



kollang said:


> bavar kon , Irani hayi ke momkene comentaye shoma ro bebinan bishtar az 20 nafar ham nistand.va hich masuli ham qarar nis pachizi be enteghad haye shoma- dar in form- tavajjoh kone.


ma mamoorim be anjam vazife na gereftan natije
kollokom rae va kollokom masouloun an rayate.
bavar kon age baraye kontrol feshar chanda post ham nanvisam aroom nemisham.
khushhal ham hastam ke in postha ro masoolin nemikhoonan



kollang said:


> miduni ta hala chan fenjun qahve paye hamin forum meyl kardid?miduni che qadr zarar miresune in?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> haji jan chera hey be sahraye karbala goriz mizani?
> ma do nafar inja neshastim darim ba ham sohbat mikonim gahjat bar asas mantegh
> age bana be sohbat dar in sathe popolisti hast ke manam migam in vazifeye ye nafar irani mamooli nist biad tooye ye forum englisi bekhad az iran defa kone, be har hal har kasi bayad jaygahe khodesho beshnase va bedoone yek irani mamooli jaygahesh defae az iran dar yek forum englisi be nam pakdefence nist.


chera asabani mishi 

 darim doostane sohbat mikonim , age ehsas konam dari narahat mishi dige edame nemidam ha !! 



New said:


> saneyan madrak tahsili dalil motghani baraye "illiterate" boodan yek nafar nist balke in amalkard va tarze fekr afrad hast ke melak hast.


een hamoun negah bartar boodan hast ke behetoon goftam . 

agar kesi tafakoratesh mesle shoma bashe "literate" mishe ama kesi ke tarz tafakor jodagane ie dare "illiterate" ?

fekr nemikonid kami naadelane bashe ?

ya bezarid intor matrah konam :

*" melaketoon vase tarz tafakor sahih chiye ? " 

che chizi baes mishe ke yek nafar ba tarz tafakor mesle man illiterate beshe ?

bazam migam "man haman" inja be soorate majaz oumadam 
*
be har haal man hichvaght fekr nakardam ke tafakoratam 100% doroste va digaran daran zer mizanan . har kesi ye tarz tafakori dare va tarz tafakor siasish hich rabti be ba savad boodanesh nadare az nazare man 

==============

shoma goftin chera enteghad nemikoni , man goftam jaash niist .

be nazaretoun eshtebah mikonam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> aslan farz giram ke hameh chiz hayi ke shoma be türkiye nesbat daadi, dorost baasheh. haalaa, so what? does two wrongs make a right?
> + inke shoma be terrorist hamleh koni va civilian koshte beshe, yek bahs hast va inke shoma mostaghim be nirouye nezaami ye taraf e moghaabel, va na be terrorist, hamleh koni, yek bahs e digeh i hast.


man ina ro nesbat nadadam ke begam yeja dg kare ghalati anjam shode. in ro goftam ke belakhare baraie mobareze ba terrorism collateral damage ham baiad dar nazar gereft. shoa farz kon tuie ye mantaghe marzi ke har lahze emkan dare chan nafar ba vanet va tirbar hamle konan behet, cheghadr ehtemale etefaghate gheire montazere vojud dare. aslan ki gofte hadaf mostaghim tarafe nezamie moghabel bude? man ham be shakhse rasanehaie Pakistan ro ghabul nadaram tuie in mozue khas chon tebghe mamul hamashun migan iran hamleie unprovoked karde. maraz ke nadaran beran mostaghim sarbaze ona ro hadaf begiran, be eshtebah koshte shode, in morede emruz ham ehtemlae ziad ya kolan haghighat nadare ya inke 4 ta khompare khorde jahaie khali az sakane ona ham dar javab 2 ta shelik kardan hamin. na inke mostaghim niru haie ona ro hadaf gerefte bashan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> chera asabani mishi
> 
> darim doostane sohbat mikonim , age ehsas konam dari narahat mishi dige edame nemidam ha !!
> 
> 
> een hamoun negah bartar boodan hast ke behetoon goftam .
> 
> agar kesi tafakoratesh mesle shoma bashe "literate" mishe ama kesi ke tarz tafakor jodagane ie dare "illiterate" ?
> 
> fekr nemikonid kami naadelane bashe ?
> 
> ya bezarid intor matrah konam :
> 
> *" melaketoon vase tarz tafakor sahih chiye ? "
> 
> che chizi baes mishe ke yek nafar ba tarz tafakor mesle man illiterate beshe ?
> 
> bazam migam "man haman" inja be soorate majaz oumadam
> *
> be har haal man hichvaght fekr nakardam ke tafakoratam 100% doroste va digaran daran zer mizanan . har kesi ye tarz tafakori dare va tarz tafakor siasish hich rabti be ba savad boodanesh nadare az nazare man
> 
> ==============
> 
> shoma goftin chera enteghad nemikoni , man goftam jaash niist .
> 
> be nazaretoun eshtebah mikonam ?


Haman jan lets continue our discussion later in a more appropriate time.
Now I have to go home.
khodam basham shabo to office mikhabam  badish ine ke bayad ye nafar ro beresoonam dare khunash. ah
See you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> See you guys.


later bro 

good night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Khob, avvalesh man ham fekr mikardam ke shaayad intor bashe, vali ba'dan khabaresh oumad ke inha be moddat e shesh saat, ba Pakistani ha hamle kardan va yek video montasher kardan ke gouyaa sarbaaz e Pakistani az faasele ye nesbatan nazdik hadaf gharaar gerefteh. In dige nemitoune ettefaaghi baashe


----------



## KingMamba

@haman10 was that an attempt to troll? You think Pakistanis should show the same anger towards Saudis for killing a narcotics smuggler that they showed towards Iran for killing a paramilitary soldier?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> dirooz ba bache ha raftim dor dor , selfi gereftam vasatoon avordam
> 
> wingman = rahi
> 
> WSO = kollang
> 
> View attachment 137913



Me. 







And my buddies in Turkish section.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Chetor mishe ye dore inspection gozarund onja? masalan yek dore 1 mahe feshorde ba certificate? asan sazmani chizi hast ke bargozar bokone? agar hast hazinash chetoriast?
> 
> 
> 
> Where the **** am I?


Inja dolat regulate mikone NDT ro. 4ta step bayad tey koni ta certificatet ro begiri: kelass (kheily kotahan va har kodom specific vase ye method), "on the job training" (har kodom bayad ye meghdar saat to field train beshi), CGSB written exam va practical (practical az hame sakht tare). 

Hazinash ziad nist rastesh chon ma union na tanha behemoon poole course haro mide, baleke companimoon pool behemoon mide ke beshinim to kelass lol (yani age man ye course 1 haftei bar daram, hazine course ro union mide bad companimoon 50 saar hoghogh mide vase 50 saati ke man neshasta to kelass hahaha). 

Bozorgatarin badbakhti ineke bayad 2-3 sal minimum be onvane "helper" kar koni ta belakhare experinceto begiri to yeki az methodaye asli va beshi ye tehniciane dorost hesabi. Vali baz be onvane "helper" mishe balaye 100K ta dar ovord. Man alan daram MPI (MT) ro tamoom mikonam (hameye kararo kardam faghad bayad practical ro bar daram). Experience to radiography daram vali mikham az sefr shro konam beram ultrasonics. 

Injaro bekhoon. 
Initial Application Information | Natural Resources Canada

Be nazare man behtarin kar ineke engineering bekhoone adam to chemical engineering ya mechanical. Ba oon mishe karaye kheily rahat tar inja peyda kard. Ma karemoon kheily sakht tare chon kheily bishtar toye fieldim.



kollang said:


> @New jan
> 
> Peyroye farmayeshate jenab e haman bande ye nokte i ro arz mikonam:
> 
> hameye ma midunim ke vaziyate mamlekate ma chetoriye. Hame midunim ke to systeme hokumati e Iran zaf vojud dare, vali aya inja jaye matrah kardane in enteghad hast?bavar kon , Irani hayi ke momkene comentaye shoma ro bebinan bishtar az 20 nafar ham nistand.va hich masuli ham qarar nis pachizi be enteghad haye shoma- dar in form- tavajjoh kone. Pas chera enghadr vaghtetuno inja talaf mikonid?miduni ta hala chan fenjun qahve paye hamin forum meyl kardid?miduni che qadr zarar miresune in?
> 
> Mishe be surat e sade va qeyre popolisti be man begid ke hadafetun az in post ha dar PDF chie?


Well here's something you're not getting. The more you and Haman go out of your way to lie about the conditions (you admit in your post right here that it's always been a face saving measure for you), the more others like me will push back. As New said, if you're going to be all hooah and "parcham balast" then you need to be balanced or you will constantly get push backs from people who have opposing views. You think people outside Iran don't know the conditions in Iran? They know it better than you guys, trust me. So it's a waste of time for you and Haman to constantly try to raise the flag at every opportunity. The only thing you will achieve is push backs from me, RMI, New and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@rmi5
Check this out.
Comparative Salary Data – Canada vs. U.S. | HESA

edit: maybe I shouldn't have posted that cuz it's only one industry, but I was too excited to prove I was right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Zed Bazi's first ever music video. Good or bad, we all grew up listening to their music so this is neat. I wish they'd stop with the annoying Indian female vocal tones. Her normal voice is probably much better. 

Edit: is it true that Sohrab MJ is def?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

The guy that killed the arab muslim terrorist. Interesting video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> @haman10 was that an attempt to troll? You think Pakistanis should show the same anger towards Saudis for killing a narcotics smuggler that they showed towards Iran for killing a paramilitary soldier?


nah bro , i'm really really not in the mood of trolling anyone specially no pakistanis 

it should be worth it u know : worth the time and effort .

but tell me this : if he was hanged in iran for drug traffic , would the reactions be the same ? or nah ?

probably nah .....  i've always known you for moderation since you are not a wahhabi . but since i read your comments on those 66 pages , i laughed my butt off .... you are indeed funny bro



Abii said:


> The more you and Haman go out of your way to lie about the conditions


shhhhh

harf moft nazan , bejaash mitooni begi ke salary gheshr pezeshka ounja chetoriye ?

inja masalan yek motekhases mahi 40-50 million dar miare yani masalan 20 grand




Sinan said:


> And my buddies in Turkish section



nice pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> shhhhh
> 
> harf moft nazan , bejaash mitooni begi ke salary gheshr pezeshka ounja chetoriye ?
> 
> inja masalan yek motekhases mahi 40-50 million dar miare yani masalan 20 grand


Mage Iran behtarin jaye donya nist? Chikare inja dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Inja dolat regulate mikone NDT ro. 4ta step bayad tey koni ta certificatet ro begiri: kelass (kheily kotahan va har kodom specific vase ye method), "on the job training" (har kodom bayad ye meghdar saat to field train beshi), CGSB written exam va practical (practical az hame sakht tare).
> 
> Hazinash ziad nist rastesh chon ma union na tanha behemoon poole course haro mide, baleke companimoon pool behemoon mide ke beshinim to kelass lol (yani age man ye course 1 haftei bar daram, hazine course ro union mide bad companimoon 50 saar hoghogh mide vase 50 saati ke man neshasta to kelass hahaha).
> 
> Bozorgatarin badbakhti ineke bayad 2-3 sal minimum be onvane "helper" kar koni ta belakhare experinceto begiri to yeki az methodaye asli va beshi ye tehniciane dorost hesabi. Vali baz be onvane "helper" mishe balaye 100K ta dar ovord. Man alan daram MPI (MT) ro tamoom mikonam (hameye kararo kardam faghad bayad practical ro bar daram). Experience to radiography daram vali mikham az sefr shro konam beram ultrasonics.
> 
> Injaro bekhoon.
> Initial Application Information | Natural Resources Canada
> 
> Be nazare man behtarin kar ineke engineering bekhoone adam to chemical engineering ya mechanical. Ba oon mishe karaye kheily rahat tar inja peyda kard. Ma karemoon kheily sakht tare chon kheily bishtar toye fieldim.
> 
> 
> Well here's something you're not getting. The more you and Haman go out of your way to lie about the conditions (you admit in your post right here that it's always been a face saving measure for you), the more others like me will push back. As New said, if you're going to be all hooah and "parcham balast" then you need to be balanced or you will constantly get push backs from people who have opposing views. You think people outside Iran don't know the conditions in Iran? They know it better than you guys, trust me. So it's a waste of time for you and Haman to constantly try to raise the flag at every opportunity. The only thing you will achieve is push backs from me, RMI, New and others.



Mamnun babate tozihat.
Ye soale dg. Aya gheire canadaie ha ham mitunand apply konan baraie in certificate ke linkesho gozashti? Agar are, farzan agar form ro por bokonam va baraie practical va paper test entekhab besham, onvaght visa baraie raftan be Canada chi mishe? Yani masalan mesle daneshgaha khodeshun darkhast midan baraie visat be dolate canada?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> nice pic



Which one ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Which one ?


the selfi one lol 



Abii said:


> Mage Iran behtarin jaye donya nist?


vase man are 



Abii said:


> Chikare inja dari?


khastam yekam zoor bezani vase sabt kardan inke canadaia ziad pool migiran , yekam bekhandam , hamin

gonah kardam ? asabani chera mishi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام .

جریان اسید پاشی در تهران چه صیغه ایه ؟


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Ya allliiii!!100000 dollar?!!!ba hoghughe ye salesh mishe 2 ta z4 gereft!!Na, mesle inke inja jaye ma nis.
> 
> Bebinam, yani age man beram dore fanni herfei ye PLC begzarunam behtare ta vase daneshgah kharkhuni konam?
> 
> motmaenni ini ke gofti hamun contrlo engineeringe ?
> 
> @Ostad halesho bebar


kamelan dorosteh shoma ro 2 ta magole tamarkoz kon ARM va PLC. karmozd rah andazi plc seri 400 siemens baraye ye karkhone kochic houdude 20 mil hastesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام .
> 
> جریان اسید پاشی در تهران چه صیغه ایه ؟


salam , oun ke esfehane .

motaesefane 3 mored dashtim ta hala



Ostad said:


> kamelan dorosteh shoma ro 2 ta magole tamarkoz kon ARM va PLC. karmozd rah andazi plc seri 400 siemens baraye ye karkhone kochic houdude 20 mil hastesh.


baaaah . salam arz shod haji

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> salam , oun ke esfehane .
> 
> motaesefane 3 mored dashtim ta hala
> 
> 
> baaaah . salam arz shod haji


salam khobi seyed .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> salam khobi seyed .


seyed 

mamnun dadash khoobam , shoma chi ? halet khoobe ?  aval gofti net nadaram baad gofti kar daram , alan bahoonat chiye 

albate kar khoobi kardi b khoda , damet garm 

ma rasman motad shodim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> seyed
> 
> mamnun dadash khoobam , shoma chi ? halet khoobe ?  aval gofti net nadaram baad gofti kar daram , alan bahoonat chiye
> 
> albate kar khoobi kardi b khoda , damet garm
> 
> ma rasman motad shodim


vagitesh ye sherkat danesh bonyan zadim ba 2ta az dustam mahe gabl +20 hezar toman  daramad dashtim.
ehem,... man alan forum khodam ro rah andakhtam 20 ta ozv bishtar nadareh hameh ham ham digaro mishnasim vagti bikar misham miram onja ye chit chati mikonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> vagiteh ye sherkat danesh bonyan zadim ba dustam mahe gabl +20 hezar toman daramad dashtim.


yess !!! 20 hezar toman ? fogholadast !! keep it up bro   ghashang kharj 3 khoonevade dar miad az toosh  

JK , it takes time brah .... you should be surprised u made any money 

sherkat chichi hast hala ?


Ostad said:


> man alan forum khodam ro rah andakhtam 20 ta ozv bishtar nadareh hameh ham ham digaro mishnasim vagti bikar misham miram onja ye chit chati mikonim.


be salamati
ma ham k boogh va namahramim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> yess !!! 20 hezar toman ? fogholadast !! keep it up bro   ghashang kharj 3 khoonevade dar miad az toosh
> 
> JK , it takes time brah .... you should be surprised u made any money


in mah pishraft kardim 500 (00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000) hezar toman nafari ham az jibemon kharj kradim .


> sherkat chichi hast hala ?
> be salamati


mamnoun, karemoun hoshmand sazi system haye sonati keshavarzi va trabari hastesh. ageh dolat lotf koneh va bekhareh.


> ma ham k boogh va namahramim


mashallah shoma ham ke forum khonet payine ino ham sabteh nam koni, vagtet hesabi azad mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> in mah pishraft kardim 500 (00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000) hezar toman nafari ham az jibemon kharj kradim



ahsant !!

haminjoor pish bere khoonatoonam bayad befrooshid  albate taze mishi mese man 

alan 4 sale daram dars mikhoonam , shodam sag dame dast intern ha ke intern ha khodeshoon sage pezeshkaye omoumi va supervisor han , ke ouna khodeshoon sage resident han , ke ouna ham sage attend han 

didi che zendegi khoobi daram ? 




Ostad said:


> karemoun hoshmand sazi system haye sonati keshavarzi va trabari hastesh.


eeen ke gofti yani chi ? combine misazin ? 




Ostad said:


> mashallah shoma ham ke forum khonet payine ino ham sabteh nam koni, vagtet hesabi azad mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> eeen ke gofti yani chi ? combine misazin ?


dagigan . jokking, bikhial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> nah bro , i'm really really not in the mood of trolling anyone specially no pakistanis
> 
> it should be worth it u know : worth the time and effort .
> 
> but tell me this : if he was hanged in iran for drug traffic , would the reactions be the same ? or nah ?
> 
> probably nah .....  i've always known you for moderation since you are not a wahhabi . but since i read your comments on those 66 pages , i laughed my butt off .... you are indeed funny bro



Oh nah I get it, totally. If he was dealing drugs no one would give a shit for sure, I am glad you found it funny. I find your army just as funny.


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> I find your army just as funny.


glad you do bro , glad you do ....

thats enough for us iranians , that our army is doing a fine job amusing others 

hehe . sth i dont understand is , why crying then ?  why cry for 70 pages in 4 hours ?

guess our jokes are getting old and retard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> glad you do bro , glad you do ....
> 
> thats enough for us iranians , that our army is doing a fine job amusing others
> 
> hehe . sth i dont understand is , why crying then ?  why cry for 70 pages in 4 hours ?
> 
> guess our jokes are getting old and retard



Nobody was crying then but you sure seem to be crying now either that or your *** is on fire which is why you felt the need to bring it back up in another thread.  

I would suggest some of this-






and then you should get some sleep.


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> crying now either that or your *** is on fire


why should i be crying or my a$$ should be on fire 

its not our soldier who was killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Mamnun babate tozihat.
> Ye soale dg. Aya gheire canadaie ha ham mitunand apply konan baraie in certificate ke linkesho gozashti? Agar are, farzan agar form ro por bokonam va baraie practical va paper test entekhab besham, onvaght visa baraie raftan be Canada chi mishe? Yani masalan mesle daneshgaha khodeshun darkhast midan baraie visat be dolate canada?


Na bayad work visa dashte bashi ke betooni kar begiri. Nrcan kari vasat nemikone. Mage engineering degree nadari to? Ba oon nemitooni kari soorat bedi? Ba engineering degree koli mishe kar kard chon masalan mitooni testaye power engineering ro challenge koni beri plant operator shi ya api visual certificate ro chllenge koni (american petroleum Institute) ya hata bemooni to hamin fielde engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Na bayad work visa dashte bashi ke betooni kar begiri. Nrcan kari vasat nemikone. Mage engineering degree nadari to? Ba oon nemitooni kari soorat bedi? Ba engineering degree koli mishe kar kard chon masalan mitooni testaye power engineering ro challenge koni beri plant operator shi ya api visual certificate ro chllenge koni (american petroleum Institute) ya hata bemooni to hamin fielde engineering.


Engineering daram, vali nemikham az tarighe daneshgaha eghdam konam. yani nemikham canada dars bekhunam. faghat mikham certificate begiram az onja va age beshe kar konam tuie hamin bakhshe NDT. ba in hesab ye meghdar sakht mishe. chon belakhare man bekham biam canada baiad visa dashte basham ke felan kheili sakhte

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Engineering daram, vali nemikham az tarighe daneshgaha eghdam konam. yani nemikham canada dars bekhunam. faghat mikham certificate begiram az onja va age beshe kar konam tuie hamin bakhshe NDT. ba in hesab ye meghdar sakht mishe. chon belakhare man bekham biam canada baiad visa dashte basham ke felan kheili sakhte


Vase mardom to EU, Canada work visa mide ke kheily adamaye javoon boland mishan az tarighe oon mian inja. Bade do sal eghdam mikonan vase permanent residency. Vali vase Iran ke fekr konam gheire momken bashe work visa haminjoory bedan.

Age engineering degree dari ke bikhiale NDT baba. Ye kari kon. Bebin mitooni hich kodom az in testaro to Iran challenge koni:

ICP Certifications

Requirementaro list karde (click kon ro har kodom mikhay bad click kon ro "qualification requirements"). Click kon ro har kodom behet mige. API certificate haro to tamame donya ghabool daran. Engineera kheily rahat tar mitoonan in certificateharo begiran ta baghie. Bad to keshvaraye Khalije Fars shayad betooni kar begiri az trighe in. API visual inspection kheily toosh pool hast va shayad kolan dari chizi vasat baz kone az in akhoondistan betooni biyay biroon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 @New @Serpentine

hahahaha ever heard of this guy? Atal Matal Tootoole by Amin Aminem looool

Edit: his home boys in the background dancing like clowns is the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5 @New @Serpentine
> 
> hahahaha ever heard of this guy? Atal Matal Tootoole by Amin Aminem looool
> 
> Edit: his home boys in the background dancing like clowns is the best.



in yarou dige che koskholiye?
@MOHSENAM To in yarou nisti?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> in yarou dige che koskholiye?
> @MOHSENAM To in yarou nisti?


I'm still laughing at that video. It's not cringe worthy though, just plain kos khol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Pittsburgh sings "O Canada" in support of Ottawa 

2 American teams playing, but they sing Canada's national anthem in tribute. Nice gesture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

بازگشت غرور افرین خویشتن را به عموم مردم جهان تبریک می گویم

روابط عمومی ستاد مشترک نیروی های پاد ترول

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> kamelan dorosteh shoma ro 2 ta magole tamarkoz kon ARM va PLC. karmozd rah andazi plc seri 400 siemens baraye ye karkhone kochic houdude 20 mil hastesh.


 ina pish niyazesh diplome ya bayad aval ye seri vahedaye daneshgah ro pass konam.

@Abii jan

chera be englisi javabam ro dadi?khasti masalan aberumo bebari?fekr mikoni ba tahrife harfam va tarjmomeye qalat , aberum raft?

azizam man nagoftam ke mikham dorugh begam.goftam tamayol nadaram az mozuate ejtemaaee va siyasi ke be bazdid konande haye khareji rabti nadare sohbat konam.hamin......

yadet nare ke man bishtar az to az siyasat haye qalat e hokumat sadame khordam.nemunash hamin inke be khatere sahmiye Shahed va basij, bejaye inke tu tehran dars bekhunam bayad dar shahri ke 100 km ba karaj fasele dare va rotbash payin tare dars bekhunam.pas khiyal nakon ke man basiji am ya masalan hoghugh migiram az rejim.

hala to mikhay be jaye terorist ha va doshmanaye vaghei, pacheye mano begiri, besmellah... chon man aslan narahat nemisham va faghat be karam edame midam.

dar zemn tashakkor babate rahnamayit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Engineering daram, vali nemikham az tarighe daneshgaha eghdam konam. yani nemikham canada dars bekhunam. faghat mikham certificate begiram az onja va age beshe kar konam tuie hamin bakhshe NDT. ba in hesab ye meghdar sakht mishe. chon belakhare man bekham biam canada baiad visa dashte basham ke felan kheili sakhte


Hey man, may I ask why you wana go to that freezing hole (No disrespect to @Abii ) for work?
I mean that could be understandable if you had some family there, but knowing you don't, that seems really odd to me.
This shiit hole we are currently in might be not the best place to live in but it is definitely the best place to work in through all the universe.
I mean you guys just need to change your mentalities, you don't have to always be the victim of this helter-skelter society.
I mean, for sure till now you have been the victim of this anarchic, lawless society called Iran, but it has not to be always like this, it is time for you to see some advantages of being a part of this third world community, and now you wana leave it?
Just think out of the common box, Iran is the promised heaven to work in, there is no legal issue you being incapable to solve, just consider the tax codes, just compare the level of the rivalry, just consider the regions situation, the number of golden opportunities in this third world country.
Recently, a friend of mine, has started insisting to start a business of exporting coach, sofa, and kitchen cabinets to Najaf Iraq, when I heard about it's financial balance I was shockingly surprised, due to my current heavy workload I can't expand my business to that section, but I wana ask you, where else on this planet you can find such golden opportunities?
Just ask yourself,
Do I always have to be a victim of a third world society?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Hey man, may I ask why you wana go to that freezing hole (No disrespect to @Abii ) for work?
> I mean that could be understandable if you had some family there, but knowing you don't, that seems really odd to me.
> This shiit hole we are currently in might be not the best place to live in but it is definitely the best place to work in through all the universe.
> I mean you guys just need to change your mentalities, you don't have to always be the victim of this helter-skelter society.
> I mean, for sure till now you have been the victim of this anarchic, lawless society called Iran, but it has not to be always like this, it is time for you to see some advantages of being a part of this third world community, and now you wana leave it?
> Just think out of the common box, Iran is the promised heaven to work in, there is no legal issue you being incapable to solve, just consider the tax codes, just compare the level of the rivalry, just consider the regions situation, the number of golden opportunities in this third world country.
> Recently, a friend of mine, has started insisting to start a business of exporting coach, sofa, and kitchen cabinets to Najaf Iraq, when I heard about it's financial balance I was shockingly surprised, due to my current heavy workload I can't expand my business to that section, but I wana ask you, where else on this planet you can find such golden opportunities?
> Just ask yourself,
> Do I always have to be a victim of a third world society?


Are you serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Hey man, may I ask why you wana go to that freezing hole (No disrespect to @Abii ) for work?
> I mean that could be understandable if you had some family there, but knowing you don't, that seems really odd to me.
> This shiit hole we are currently in might be not the best place to live in but it is definitely the best place to work in through all the universe.
> I mean you guys just need to change your mentalities, you don't have to always be the victim of this helter-skelter society.
> I mean, for sure till now you have been the victim of this anarchic, lawless society called Iran, but it has not to be always like this, it is time for you to see some advantages of being a part of this third world community, and now you wana leave it?
> Just think out of the common box, Iran is the promised heaven to work in, there is no legal issue you being incapable to solve, just consider the tax codes, just compare the level of the rivalry, just consider the regions situation, the number of golden opportunities in this third world country.
> Recently, a friend of mine, has started insisting to start a business of exporting coach, sofa, and kitchen cabinets to Najaf Iraq, when I heard about it's financial balance I was shockingly surprised, due to my current heavy workload I can't expand my business to that section, but I wana ask you, where else on this planet you can find such golden opportunities?
> Just ask yourself,
> Do I always have to be a victim of a third world society?



I know mate about all the things you said. Actually that's exactly what I say to my friends. In some ways, you can get rich much much easier in a country like Iran, and I have seen many similar cases around myself (but not in all cases). You should accept that job's security and being confident on future mood of the market in a country like Canada is not comparable to Iran and that also increases job's risks, as much as it makes earning 'quick money' easier.

I wasn't insisting on going there right now, but just wanted to have some information in case I decided to go. I know exactly what you are talking about when you say this about earning money in Iran and for someone who doesn't live here, it may be hard to believe. I was just getting some info fro @Abii regarding work situations there and about one of the jobs I like. My purpose was getting information on having a certificate from there and I am not insisting on staying and working there. So who knows? I might stay and 'get rich fast' as you say. 

Fekonam baiad chanta chamo khame in kara ro ham az shoma beporsam. mashala vared hasto tuie rah haie sari puldar shodan, faghat mitunam beporsam cheghadr ghabl az shorue jeddie kar, poshtvaneie malie dashti? adad nemikham albate, faghat mikham bedunam ke az sefr shoru kardi shoma ya na?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> ina pish niyazesh diplome ya bayad aval ye seri vahedaye daneshgah ro pass konam.


deneshgah..., daneshgah fagat baraye poz dadan mofideh( nazar shakhsi).
darajeh aval tajrove va danesh fani.
darje dovom madrake fani mortabet ageh az kharej bashe ke che behtar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Dear @haman10 I was just reading your debate with that markus and flamer guy here
Axis of Evil together with Russia could be a force to be reckoned with against US sanctions | Page 4

May I ask, if this is that , defending of Iran, thing you were talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Dear @haman10 I was just reading your debate with that markus and flamer guy here
> Axis of Evil together with Russia could be a force to be reckoned with against US sanctions | Page 4
> 
> May I ask, if this is that , defending of Iran, thing you were talking about?


Post shomare 60 hesabi hal dad be haman vali mashala mashala haman ke az roo nemire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Are you serious?


@rmi5 @Serpentine
Here, I am just talking about the selection of the place to make money, not to spend it?




Serpentine said:


> You should accept that job's security and being confident on future mood of the market in a country like Canada is not comparable to Iran and that also increases job's risks, as much as it makes earning 'quick money' easier.


Put that mentality out man, what is job security? this mentality belongs to the 1700's slaves.




Serpentine said:


> faghat mitunam beporsam cheghadr ghabl az shorue jeddie kar, poshtvaneie malie dashti? adad nemikham albate, faghat mikham bedunam ke az sefr shoru kardi shoma ya na?


khoda hameye raftegano rahmat kone, ma vaze mali khubi dashtim, amma pooli ke man bahash be shakhse faaliate eghtesadi ro shorou kardam pooli naboud ke shoma emrooz natooni mohaya koni. man dar khedmatam age soali dashti.

PS: bara shorou hamoon vame chender ghaz bonyad nokhbegan kafiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

I've been lying in bed for 3 hours and have a **** ton of shit to take care of. Phone ringing across the room and I'm ignoring it. It's a Sunday and everything will close down in a few hours. But it's cold and my bed's too warm. It's gonna start snowing in a few hours. fuckkkkk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Abii said:


> I've been lying in bed for 3 hours and have a **** ton of shit to take care of. Phone ringing across the room and I'm ignoring it. It's a Sunday and everything will close down in a few hours. But it's cold and my bed's too warm. It's gonna start snowing in a few hours.



For me, that's how I expect my promised heaven to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

New said:


> For me, that's how I expect my promised heaven to be.


lol I know eh? People here call it "first world problems." haha

Edit: and I'm hating life in general these days so have no motivation to get up

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> and I'm hating life in general these days so have no motivation to get up


Life is that lying in that warm bed, waiting for that red sky to snow, enjoy it man, there is no need to get up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Life is that lying in that warm bed, waiting for that red sky to snow, enjoy it man, there is no need to get up.


Too bad I need to wash my clothes, do grocery shopping, get snow tires so I don't slip and fall into the river, go help my buddy with his course that I forced him to take, call my parents, go to the bank, go to my work and get my time sheet...

**** that's it I'm getting up...

One last thing. What's a good site for Iranian music? I know about Bia2 and Radio Javan, but I want something from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Put that mentality out man, what is job security? this mentality belongs to the 1700's slaves.


You say it because you earn good money my dear. I know people who lost everything or most of money they had gathered in years in matter of months all thanks to Ahmadinutjob and unstable situation of the market in past 4 years.
I know exactly what you mean when you say it's easy to earn money, but not everyone will remain unaffected or even benefit from a turbulence in economy and the market. Many people simply lost everything easier that you think, perhaps you haven't encountered one.


New said:


> khoda hameye raftegano rahmat kone, ma vaze mali khubi dashtim, amma pooli ke man bahash be shakhse faaliate eghtesadi ro shorou kardam pooli naboud ke shoma emrooz natooni mohaya koni. man dar khedmatam age soali dashti.
> PS: bara shorou hamoon vame chender ghaz bonyad nokhbegan kafiye.



khoda rahmat kone. khob baraie shoru omidvarie khubie.  Inam baiad be matalebe bala ezafe konam ke afrade digari ro ham barkhorde eini dashtam ke ba kamtarin meghdar pul rahe 100 sale ro raftan tuie modate kutah, bale inam hast. hala ma rahe 100 sale nemikhaim, vali hadeaghal sorate 1 sal dar mah ro razi hastim. 



Abii said:


> Too bad I need to wash my clothes, do grocery shopping, get snow tires so I don't slip and fall into the river, go help my buddy with his course that I forced him to take, call my parents, go to the bank, go to my work and get my time sheet...
> 
> **** that's it I'm getting up...
> 
> One last thing. What's a good site for Iranian music? I know about Bia2 and Radio Javan, but I want something from Iran.


We have had this conversation, but i love those freezing cold weathers with snow, you have no idea. Now you wanna say I don't know what it's like or something else, but believe me I know exactly what it's like and that's what I love. If only we could change our weathers now.

I love winter, it's awesome.


As for site, here it is:

Ganja2Music.Com - گانجا موزیک

It has full album of almost every living or dead Iranian singer and artist.



New said:


> Life is that lying in that warm bed, waiting for that red sky to snow, enjoy it man, there is no need to get up.



That just put tears in my eyes, damn you man, I'm depressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Too bad I need to wash my clothes, do grocery shopping, get snow tires so I don't slip and fall into the river, go help my buddy with his course that I forced him to take, call my parents, go to the bank, go to my work and get my time sheet


Ops, that's called a Hell turned Heaven.
Then, you'd better move that lazy as-s of yours, dude.




Serpentine said:


> You say it because you earn good money my dear. I know people who lost everything or most of money they had gathered in years in matter of months all thanks to Ahmadinutjob and unstable situation of the market in past 4 years.
> I know exactly what you mean when you say it's easy to earn money, but not everyone will remain unaffected or even benefit from a turbulence in economy and the market. Many people simply lost everything easier that you think, perhaps you haven't encountered one.


manam daghighan midoonam shoma chi migi aziz, amma har do moon midoonim nesbet ooonhaee ke tooye in ashofte bazar pishraft kardan be oonae ke asib didan kheyli kheyli bishtare. (ps: bahsemoon darbareye ooonhaee hast ke khastan pishraft konan vagar na ba oonaee ke faghat montazere asib boodan kari nadaram mesle karmandane mohataram)
Baraye esbatesh ham kafiye ye nim saat sare meydoon tajrish vaysee va mashinaye balaye 500,000,000, toman ro beshmari.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> May I ask, if this is that , defending of Iran, thing you were talking about?


i'm starting to realize that you are just getting things too serious dude 

lets continue on our discussion last night , care to? seems like you , too , are also interested in talking abt karbala ? eh ?

look my friend , i've got life going on and i promise u , that thread had nothing to do with iran or else i would knock knock the freaking hell out of it's door ....

i have to study for my exams mate (which i think are much more important in a person's life - that being said , everyone here including the very @Abii knows what i'm capable of doing when i'm free handed , so don't get me wrong here pal) in either way , i dont see you in a place to judge my performance here .
is that the problem with all sharif alumni ? @Serpentine ? i'm starting to think sth is wrong with sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> manam daghighan midoonam shoma chi migi aziz, amma har do moon midoonim nesbet ooonhaee ke tooye in ashofte bazar pishraft kardan be oonae ke asib didan kheyli kheyli bishtare.
> Baraye esbatesh ham kafiye ye nim saat sare meydoon tajrish vaysee va mashinaye balaye 500,000,000, toman ro beshmari.



Are shaiadam intor bashe, harar nist ba didane chanta mored ghezavat konim, vali hamin ke enghad mishe bi hesab ketab puldar shod neshuneie zaafe eghtesade, ghabul dari ensafan? Ye edde ham harruz faghir tar mishan, in ro ham baiad did.

Be har hal omidvaram ye kare khub beshe dasto pa akrd. albate man az kare sabete hoghugh begiri vaghean motenaferam, vaghean kare azad, sarmaie gozari va hata bikari ro tarjih midam.

Az in ghazie begzarim, be on ghazie barf eshare kardi man hush az saram parid, labod migi in ye takhtash kame, vali lanati asheghe havaie sardo barfiam. asan gofti red sky ghable barf az khod bikhod shodam. hads mizanam shoma ham ta hadi injuri bashi.

taghdim be shoma:






Just go there in your thoughts, with a f***ing hot cup of tea or coffee or whatever hot $hit that is available.


haman10 said:


> is that the problem with all sharif alumni ? @Serpentine ? i'm starting to think sth is wrong with sharif


Exactly, something is off with all of us Sharifis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> i'm starting to think sth is wrong with sharif


Yes dude, that's all I am trying to say, there is sth wrong with Sharif. 

Go study @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Exactly, something is off with all of us Sharifis.


nah really 

my mother's cousin is also a sharifi  and you could tell there is sth wrong with him  



New said:


> Yes dude, that's all I am trying to say, there is sth wrong with Sharif.


and yet you are always polite and you're also older than me ....

the hell should i do with you guys 

sorry if i was a little harsh there , and bye ....

i really have to go paye darsam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> and you could tell there is sth wrong with him



Told you brah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Are shaiadam intor bashe, harar nist ba didane chanta mored ghezavat konim, vali hamin ke enghad mishe bi hesab ketab puldar shod neshuneie zaafe eghtesade, ghabul dari ensafan? Ye edde ham harruz faghir tar mishan, in ro ham baiad did.
> 
> Be har hal omidvaram ye kare khub beshe dasto pa akrd. albate man az kare sabete hoghugh begiri vaghean motenaferam, vaghean kare azad, sarmaie gozari va hata bikari ro tarjih midam.
> 
> Az in ghazie begzarim, be on ghazie barf eshare kardi man hush az saram parid, labod migi in ye takhtash kame, vali lanati asheghe havaie sardo barfiam. asan gofti red sky ghable barf az khod bikhod shodam. hads mizanam shoma ham ta hadi injuri bashi.
> 
> taghdim be shoma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go there in your thoughts, with a f***ing hot cup of tea or coffee or whatever hot $hit that is available.
> 
> Exactly, something is off with all of us Sharifis.



Je vous remercie, monsieur.
Need to go now, bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

*@MoshteAhani*











Pink looks good on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Pink looks good on you.


trust me , it looks hilarious on you too nigga 

u should just try it .... what balls you have , coming here spewing shit 

bezar emtehanamo bedam ... daram vasat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> trust me , it looks hilarious on you too nigga


Hımm 

When did you saw me in pinks ???  But i know, you love to wear the pinks for once a month.




haman10 said:


> u should just try it .... what balls you have , c*oming here spewing shit*



That's what you and your companions do. I come here to chill. 

And it's not like you own the Iranian section and i don't have to get your approval to post here. Ask Serpi if you don't believe me.




haman10 said:


> ezar emtehanamo bedam ... daram vasat


Same to you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Today I got a root filling on one of my molar teeth.
Before I couldnt drink anything cold, my tooth would hurt like hell. I couldnt even breath through the mouth because cold air would also hurt it.
Actually I havent been able to chew on that side for 2 months, until today.

It took 1,5 hours to do the root filling and it cost me 500 dollars. 

The lesson: Do a regular check-up (1 time every 1-2 year) with your dentist, and brush your teeth adequatly. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Actually I havent been able to chew on that side for 2 months, until today.



Why did you waited for 2 months ? Afraid of the dentist ?


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Hımm
> 
> When did you saw me in pinks ???  But i know, you love to wear the pinks for once a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you and your companions do. I come here to chill.
> 
> And it's not like you own the Iranian section and i don't have to get your approval to post here. Ask Serpi if you don't believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you too.


Trust me, most people here would rather read your posts than Haman's. Haman, Ata and Hasani are probably the three most brainwashed fools on this site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Trust me, most people here would rather read your posts than Haman's. Haman, Ata and Hasani are probably the three most brainwashed fools on this site.



mate, i don't want to comment about haman. He talked like a friend to our face, but talked very hostile against us in another Iranian forum.

Atatwolf.... well.  We love atatwolf in our section. But if your are not a Turkic or Japanese... you are hostile to him.... We talked to him several times, but our words fell short. 

Hasani... i like Hasani. But when we can't agree on a subject. Subject always ends with how wonderful semitic-people are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Why did you waited for 2 months ? Afraid of the dentist ?



Yeah! Whenever Im in dentist office, I scream for mommy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> mate, i don't want to comment haman. He talked like a friend to our face, but talked very hostile against us in another Iranian forum.
> 
> Atatwolf.... well.  We love atatwolf in our section. But if your are not a Turkic or Japanese... you are hostile to him.... We talked to him several times, but our words fell short.
> 
> Hasani... i like Hasani. But when we can't agree on a subject. Subject always ends with how wonderful semitic-people are.


All 3 of them need to get a life and a job. I was like that in my teens. When you have nothing interesting in your life you resort to senseless pride and ultra nationalism. Haman and Hasani the resident PDF suicide bomber make me laugh though. so much pride for a bunch of extremist diaper head mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@Abii 
Atatwolf is a good guy. have a strong trolling ability though.  The good point about his trolling is that he has a good sense of humor and one does not get bored, and also keeps some civil limits, except for when he talks with Chinese members. Specially, if you are in his side, aka being turk, or not being a Chinese, you would normally have positive feelings for him.

The two other, the shia wahabi and sunni wahabi one, are pretty boring, and worship stone age stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> The good point about his trolling is that he has a good sense of humor and one does not get bored, *and also keeps some civil limits,*


Ehh not really, i have seen some comment of him which i though, ouch that one was too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> mate, i don't want to comment about haman. He talked like a friend to our face, but talked very hostile against us in another Iranian forum.
> 
> Atatwolf.... well.  We love atatwolf in our section. But if your are not a Turkic or Japanese... you are hostile to him.... We talked to him several times, but our words fell short.
> 
> Hasani... i like Hasani. But when we can't agree on a subject. Subject always ends with how wonderful semitic-people are.



@atatwolf doesn't seem to have a problem with Pakistanis though. Err I mean Abu Tengri.  



rmi5 said:


> @Abii
> Atatwolf is a good guy. have a strong trolling ability though.  The good point about his trolling is that he has a good sense of humor and one does not get bored, and also keeps some civil limits, except for when he talks with Chinese members. Specially, if you are in his side, aka being turk, or not being a Chinese, you would normally have positive feelings for him.
> 
> The two other, the shia wahabi and sunni wahabi one, are pretty boring, and worship stone age stuff.



He has made a few Indians cry though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> @atatwolf doesn't seem to have a problem with Pakistanis though. Err I mean Abu Tengri.
> 
> He has made a few Indians cry though.



Abu Tengri    I suggest using Ibn Tengri 
 he is good with Pakistanis, though 
Overall, he is in the short list of my favorite members

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

KingMamba said:


> @atatwolf doesn't seem to have a problem with Pakistanis though. Err I mean Abu Tengri.



Yeah, but push his buttons....he will go on full-attack mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Abu Tengri    I suggest using Ibn Tengri
> he is good with Pakistanis, though
> Overall, he is in the short list of my favorite members



Nah that's what he told me to call him.  I will be honest I used to find him annoying cuz I felt he went over the top but that was in the beginning now I understand you sometimes got to harsh when dealing with trolls and he does it nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

KingMamba said:


> @atatwolf doesn't seem to have a problem with Pakistanis though. Err I mean Abu Tengri.
> 
> 
> 
> He has made a few Indians cry though.


Abu Tengri doesn't hate anybody. I said this before. I judge people based on personality, not on race. There are a lot of Indians I have good connection with but it is true there are zero Chinese I have a good connection with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> All 3 of them need to get a life and a job. I was like that in my teens. When you have nothing interesting in your life you resort to senseless pride and ultra nationalism. Haman and Hasani the resident PDF suicide bomber make me laugh though. so much pride for a bunch of extremist diaper head mullahs.


mese inke toaletat ru shosti tu Tim Hortons , hala oumadi vase man chiz mikhori ...

akhe nashirin  chi begam behet m tarkhineh  hazeri ghasam bokhori postaye to bishtar az postaye man khoonde mishe ?  bejoz 2-3 nafar hichki inja toro adam ham hesab nemikone mardtike 

============

Take 200mg of anafranil (clomipiramine) on a daily basis .... never ever miss a dose or else you'll be here dropping your bombs on me 

@ResurgentIran knows what i'm talking abt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Hakan , the little birdy tells me that you have changed your username so that it rhythms with @haman 

your efforts are futile brother ... 

===================

al-fergha al-zahbiya groups near jerf al-sakhr in iraq :







same place hezbollah :








khkh tooof

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> @Hakan , the little birdy tells me that you have changed your username so that it rhythms with @haman
> 
> your efforts are futile brother ...
> 
> ===================
> 
> al-fergha al-zahbiya groups near jerf al-sakhr in iraq :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same place hezbollah :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khkh tooof


im the handsome guy with the glass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

asena_great said:


> im the handsome guy with the glass


That guy is handsome.... ???

I'm gonna show you, my pic someday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> That guy is handsome.... ???
> 
> I'm gonna show you, my pic someday.


well i see the 4 guy in the pic so i guess he is the handsomest guy in the pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

asena_great said:


> well i see the 4 guy in the pic so i guess he is the handsomest guy in the pic



True in that aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> @Hakan , the little birdy tells me that you have changed your username so that it rhythms with @haman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @New @Serpentine @rest of guys
Guys, what's your opinion about changing farsi script to latin?

My opinion: Practically, İt's not going to happen during Akhoundian dynasty.
İn Reality, it's a need and can be easily done. Basically, Azeri Alphabet already has all the needed alphabets, including those more weird letters of farsi like "Ein" and it's keyboard is very easy, which is exactly the same QWERTY keyboard of english language plus a few letters overlapping with ;:"'' keys. (PS. it was suggested to do so in Iran after changing scripts in Turkic countries, but it finally did not happen)(Tajiks changed their alphabets to latin for some decades though)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @New @Serpentine @rest of guys
> Guys, what's your opinion about changing farsi script to latin?
> 
> My opinion: Practically, İt's not going to happen during Akhoundian dynasty.
> İn Reality, it's a need and can be easily done. Basically, Azeri Alphabet already has all the needed alphabets, including those more weird letters of farsi like "Ein" and it's keyboard is very easy, which is exactly the same QWERTY keyboard of english language plus a few letters overlapping with ;:"'' keys. (PS. it was suggested to do so in Iran after changing scripts in Turkic countries, but it finally did not happen)(Tajiks changed their alphabets to latin for some decades though)



I don't believe it can make anything better, if not worse. Majority of Iranians can already write in 'fingilish' which would not be much different from a possible Latin script for Farsi. Also, we have hundreds of years of historical records in current script and millions of books and later generations would not understand them easily. Also this scrip is very well assimilated among people and spending huge money and resources to change it doesn't make sense. What's the advantage of Tajiks to us now in this regard? Did it make anything better? Of course not. But ask a young Tajiki to read Masnavi in its original script and he/she wouldn't be able to do it.

My suggestion is that the script remains the same, but teaching of English language should be followed more aggressively. Also, there should be optional choices for students to learn one or two more languages besides English and Farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I don't believe it can make anything better, if not worse. Majority of Iranians can already write in 'fingilish' which would not be much different from a possible Latin script for Farsi. Also, we have hundreds of years of historical records in current script and millions of books and later generations would not understand them easily. Also this scrip is very well assimilated among people and spending huge money and resources to change it doesn't make sense. What's the advantage of Tajiks to us now in this regard? Did it make anything better? Of course not. But ask a young Tajiki to read Masnavi in its original script and he/she wouldn't be able to do it.
> 
> My suggestion is that the script remains the same, but teaching of English language should be followed more aggressively. Also, there should be optional choices for students to learn one or two more languages besides English and Farsi.



Well, when they changed alphabet to latin in Turkey, the literacy rate increased with an unbelievable rate. The reason was that latin alphabet is much easier to read than Arabic alphabet. Iran also suffers from high illiteracy rate like most other countries which use arabic script. Also, I saw a research about the reading speed of Iranians, which it showed that it is slower, which not using vowels in writing, ... can be one of main reasons. Also, for non-persian speaking children, it's really difficult to learn farsi with arabic alphabet on an additional hardness level since their vocabulary is already weaker and it's harder for them to speculate what the vowels, and such not shown stuff are. A good comparison can be done by comparing to neighbor countries. while literacy rate in Azerbaijan is 99.8%, Tajikstan 99.7%, and Turkmenistan 98.8%, the literacy rates in their neighbor regions like Ardabil, Golestan, and Khurasan provinces are hardly 80%.
About books, there can be a transitional period in which people learn and use both scripts, then the used older books will be normally written with new alphabet in this period as well, and there will be no cultural gap. Also, finglish is not standardized and more importantly is not taught as the main alphabet to children.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @New @Serpentine @rest of guys
> Guys, what's your opinion about changing farsi script to latin?
> 
> My opinion: Practically, İt's not going to happen during Akhoundian dynasty.
> İn Reality, it's a need and can be easily done. Basically, Azeri Alphabet already has all the needed alphabets, including those more weird letters of farsi like "Ein" and it's keyboard is very easy, which is exactly the same QWERTY keyboard of english language plus a few letters overlapping with ;:"'' keys. (PS. it was suggested to do so in Iran after changing scripts in Turkic countries, but it finally did not happen)(Tajiks changed their alphabets to latin for some decades though)



That may seem a little stereotype, but deeply I am all for the new world order, where the world is made up of a single currency, single language, single political system and a single world court of justice, but that seems more like a dream.
However, I am anxiously looking forward for the day this dream comes true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> About books, there can be a transitional period in which people learn and use both scripts, then the used older books will be normally written with new alphabet in this period as well, and there will be no cultural gap.


Kazakhstan and Uzbekistan are at this transitional phase where they are using Latin and Cyrillic together, Kazakhstan will complete the transition in 2015, Kyrgyzstan also wanted to change the script but its delayed till unknown date.

Azerbaijan and Turkmenistan allready successfully changed in Latin script without major problems, one decade shoud be enough for such a change, in Turkey it happened over night but it didnt have a such big impact due to low number of literate people back then.

Changing the script in Turkic speaking countrys was allready the plan in 20s, Azerbaijan had a latin script a couple years before Turkey for exsample but the soviet invasion changet it to cyrillic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

New said:


> That may seem a little stereotype, but deeply I am all for the new world order, where the world is made up of a single currency, single language, single political system and a single world court of justice, but that seems more like a dream.
> However, I am anxiously looking forward for the day this dream comes true.


Hopefully with the start of space colonisation it might begin to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> Yet you keeping thanking and cozying up with the biggest borderline idiot on this forum (rmi5), who even calls for the breakup of your country. This Azerbaboon fellow and his fellow Torks with their misplaced nationalism are more pathetic than the people you listed above.


reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Ostad said:


> reported.



Like I give much about being reported on a forum full with immature fanboys. Please give me a break….

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> Yet you keeping thanking and cozying up with the biggest borderline idiot on this forum (rmi5), who even calls for the breakup of your country. This Azerbaboon fellow and his fellow Torks with their misplaced nationalism are more pathetic than the people you listed above.


The stateless


Surenas said:


> Like I give much about being reported on a forum full with immature fanboys. Please give me a break….


Nobody care about you my stateless rootless with no history my Kurd friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Yet you keeping thanking and cozying up with the biggest borderline idiot on this forum (rmi5), who even calls for the breakup of your country. This Azerbaboon fellow and his fellow Torks with their misplaced nationalism are more pathetic than the people you listed above.


Look whos back, we love you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Surenas said:


> Like I give much about being reported on a forum full with immature fanboys.


"immature fanboy" 


> Please give me a break


 okay you have break now .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

xenon54 said:


> Look whos back, we love you too.


This forum is boring without this stateless Kurd and pkk supporter he speaks about rmi5 yet he support pkk who is the mother of pjak the same group who attacked iran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The stateless



Considering the fact that the very name of Iran is about Iranic unity between the various Iranian people, any person who claims that Kurds are stateless is completely ignorant of history and the very meaning of Iran.



> Nobody care about you my stateless rootless with no history my Kurd friend



On the contrary; the history of Northwestern Iranian people such as the Kurds is very rich. The Medes being part of the linguistic family of the Kurds is a testimony of this history. You as Arab on the other hand can only take pride in being part of lizard eating desert-dwellers who have been rampaging the region ever since you forefathers crawled out of their barren deserts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> Considering the fact that the very name of Iran is about Iranic unity between the various Iranian people, any person who claims that Kurds are stateless is completely ignorant of history and the very meaning of Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary; the history of Northwestern Iranian people such as the Kurds is very rich. The Medes being part of the linguistic family of the Kurds is a testimony of this history. You as Arab on the other hand can only take pride in being part of lizard eating desert-dwellers who have been rampaging the region ever since you forefathers crawled out of their barren deserts.


'Kurds have no history if we collect thier history it will not even make a small book, omar miran a kurdish professor who was assassinated by kurdish terrorist because he said the truth about your history who was invented by german and Brits specially your bullshit claiming about your median empire conection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> 'Kurds have no history if we collect thier history it will not even make a small book, omar miran a kurdish professor who was assassinated by kurdish terrorist because he said the truth about your history who was invented by german and Brits specially your bullshit claiming about your median empire conection



The Median connection is very clear, since both Kurdish language and Median language are part of the Northwestern branch of the Iranian language. Moreover, Kurds are genetically the closest to Persians, and other Northwestern Iranian people (even to Turkified Northwestern Iranians such as the Azeris). The history of Kurds lies in this Iranian origin.

The history of your people, Arabs, on the other hand does not consist more than being former caravan thieves. Go drink some camel milk before talking history with me.


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> The Median connection is very clear, since both Kurdish language and Median language are part of the Northwestern branch of the Iranian language. Moreover, Kurds are genetically the closest to Persians, and other Northwestern Iranian people (even to Turkified Northwestern Iranians such as the Azeris). The history of Kurds lies in this Iranian origin.
> 
> The history of your people, Arabs, on the other hand does not consist more than being former caravan thieves. Go drink some camel milk before talking history with me.


If the Azeris like some of your mountain apes brothers claim that they are turkified tat and talysh and kurds why do you hate them???
Why you tried to massacre them after the revolution???

About stealing caravans that what the historians said about you in the 11 century and same in 17 century that the kurds are bandits

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@SALMAN AL-FARSI Thank you for your solid responds to that caveman clown. Could not be said better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI Thank you for your solid responds to that caveman clown. Could not be said better.


You are welcome 
He was accusing you to be anti iran while he forgot about his on people he act like the kurds are pro iran 
he is confused individual who thinks that the kurds care about iran he. Support pkk but he forget about pjak 
he always barking about Azeris but never say anything about kurdish terrorism 
He thinks if the kurds(in his dreams) should seperate the other kurdish parts from turkey Syria Iraq and join iran
He doesn't realize if the kurds want free north Kurdistan and west Kurdistan and south Kurdistan that they come after east Kurdistan 

He thinks that the kurds will join iran because he thinks the kurds give a damn on iranism or iranic 

If the kurds want to free the other three parts that's mean they going to claim the fourth part

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You are welcome
> He was accusing you to be anti iran while he forgot about his on people he act like the kurds are pro iran
> he is confused individual who thinks that the kurds care about iran he. Support pkk but he forget about pjak
> he always barking about Azeris but never say anything about kurdish terrorism
> He thinks if the kurds(in his dreams) should seperate the other kurdish parts from turkey Syria Iraq and join iran
> He doesn't realize if the kurds want free north Kurdistan and west Kurdistan and south Kurdistan that they come after east Kurdistan
> 
> He thinks that the kurds will join iran because he thinks the kurds give a damn on iranism or iranic
> 
> If the kurds want to free the other three parts that's mean they going to claim the fourth part



The Kurds were living in the Middle East long before lizard eating caravan thieves and Turkish yurt-dwellers popped up. In the end Kurdistan will be formed in these nations. About Iran; the Kurds were defending Iran from Arabs, your people, in the 80s when the whole Arab world was against Iran. Your people are worthless scum. There is more love for dogs in the Iranian society than for your kind.


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> The Kurds were living in the Middle East long before lizard eating caravan thieves and Turkish yurt-dwellers popped up. In the end Kurdistan will be formed in these nations. About Iran; the Kurds were defending Iran from Arabs, your people, in the 80s when the whole Arab world was against Iran. Your people are worthless scum.


Keep living in denial you scum
Keep lying on your selfhttp://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurdish_separatism_in_Iran[url="http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran%E2%80%93PJAK_conflict"]Iran–PJAK conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/URL]
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1979_Kurdish_rebellion_in_Iran[url="http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic_of_Mahabad"]Republic of Mahabad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You are welcome
> He was accusing you to be anti iran while he forgot about his on people he act like the kurds are pro iran
> he is confused individual who thinks that the kurds care about iran he. Support pkk but he forget about pjak
> he always barking about Azeris but never say anything about kurdish terrorism
> He thinks if the kurds(in his dreams) should seperate the other kurdish parts from turkey Syria Iraq and join iran
> He doesn't realize if the kurds want free north Kurdistan and west Kurdistan and south Kurdistan that they come after east Kurdistan
> 
> He thinks that the kurds will join iran because he thinks the kurds give a damn on iranism or iranic
> 
> If the kurds want to free the other three parts that's mean they going to claim the fourth part



That's exactly right. Even kurdish separatism in what they claim as Eastern Kurdistan, has a much more strong history than some other parts. For me, he is a confused person, maybe because of not living in Iran for even a second, or maybe he is not even kurdish as Bahoz said about him. His talks mostly looks like those Neo-Nazi brainwashed retards than an average kurd. He is also very clueless about kurds and their history. I was the one who even taught him the meaning of the word kurd, and also gave him long history lectures about kurds, in which he knew zero about it. Anyway, no need to waste your time on this foul mouth clown. Also, don't be bothered by his stupid quotes about Iraqis. For me, Shia Iraqis are the most related people except for turkics, to Azerbaijanis and their ancestors,babylon sumer,..., have the longest civilization in the ME, long before those ancestors of those Neo-Nazi brainwashed or Saudis or anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Keep living in denial you scum
> Keep lying on your selfKurdish separatism in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaIran–PJAK conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 1979 Kurdish rebellion in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopediaRepublic of Mahabad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Kurdish separatism in Iran has never been supported by the great majority of IKurdish people. Republic of Mahabad was installed by the Soviets, who tried to install an independent Azerbaijan republic in Iran as well.

Go check the cemeteries of Kermanshah before opening your mouth. The Kurds fought bravely against your people in the 80s.



rmi5 said:


> That's exactly right. Even kurdish separatism in what they claim as Eastern Kurdistan, has a much more strong history than some other parts. For me, he is a confused person, maybe because of not living in Iran for even a second, or maybe he is not even kurdish as Bahoz said about him. His talks mostly looks like those Neo-Nazi brainwashed retards than an average kurd. He is also very clueless about kurds and their history. I was the one who even taught him the meaning of the word kurd, and also gave him long history lectures about kurds, in which he knew zero about it. Anyway, no need to waste your time on this foul mouth clown. Also, don't be bothered by his stupid quotes about Iraqis. For me, Shia Iraqis are the most related people except for turkics, to Azerbaijanis and their ancestors,babylon sumer,..., have the longest civilization in the ME, long before those ancestors of those Neo-Nazi brainwashed or Saudis or anyone else.



Go build me some yurt, Azerbaboon.


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> Go build me some yurt, Azerbaboon.



@SALMAN AL-FARSI Told you bro. this is the highest point of his intellectual level. Seriously, no need to continue 
For these type of people, this Ayat describes them very well:
*ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوه*
* *nothing much we can do about these troubled people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI Told you bro. this is the highest point of his intellectual level. Seriously, no need to continue
> For these type of people, this Ayat describes them very well:
> *ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوه
> *nothing much we can do about these troubled people



Nothing more ironic in this world than a Turk talking about intellect.  

That isn't exactly what your people are renowned for in Iran. On the contrary.


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Go build me some yurt, Azerbaboon.


Here you go. Liked it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> That's exactly right. Even kurdish separatism in what they claim as Eastern Kurdistan, has a much more strong history than some other parts. For me, he is a confused person, maybe because of not living in Iran for even a second, or maybe he is not even kurdish as Bahoz said about him. His talks mostly looks like those Neo-Nazi brainwashed retards than an average kurd. He is also very clueless about kurds and their history. I was the one who even taught him the meaning of the word kurd, and also gave him long history lectures about kurds, in which he knew zero about it. Anyway, no need to waste your time on this foul mouth clown. Also, don't be bothered by his stupid quotes about Iraqis. For me, Shia Iraqis are the most related people except for turkics, to Azerbaijanis and their ancestors,babylon sumer,..., have the longest civilization in the ME, long before those ancestors of those Neo-Nazi brainwashed or Saudis or anyone else.


You are right the only original Kurdistan that where the modern day kermanshah 

When the Seljuk ruler wanted to divide his sultane he gave them names the only original Kurdistan was in persia iran and that's proof that northern Iraq and north east Syria and south east Anatolia was never kurdish back then 
That's why the only original Kurdistan is the north west iran 

They immigrated the the other parts in the 19th century after they massacred and kurdified the original natives like Assyrians syriacs Chaldeans and arameans

If the other parts was kurdish like they claim why was not called Kurdistan by the Seljuks and why the only region was called Kurdistan was kermanshah by the Seljuks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sinan said:


> Here you go. Liked it ?



Oh yes, those modern day Yurts who have been redesigned for Western tourists, so they can still feel that 'nomadic' vibe while at the same enjoying Western luxury.

This is not how original yurts looked like.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You are right the only original Kurdistan that where the modern day kermanshah
> 
> When the Seljuk ruler wanted to divide his sultane he gave them names the only original Kurdistan was in persia iran and that's proof that northern Iraq and north east Syria and south east Anatolia was never kurdish back then
> That's why the only original Kurdistan is the north west iran
> 
> They immigrated the the other parts in the 19th century after they massacred and kurdified the original natives like Assyrians syriacs Chaldeans and arameans
> 
> If the other parts was kurdish like they claim why was not called Kurdistan by the Seljuks and why the only region was called Kurdistan was kermanshah by the Seljuks



Iran is indeed the birth place of the Kurdish nation. Just as it is the birthplace of the Persian nation. The fact that Persians are now living in Tajikistan and Afghanistan doesn't mean that they don't have the right to claim these lands. Iranians spread in many areas, long before the Turks and Arabs set foot in these areas.


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> Kurdish separatism in Iran has never been supported by the great majority of IKurdish people. Republic of Mahabad was installed by the Soviets, who tried to install an independent Azerbaijan republic in Iran as well.
> 
> Go check the cemeteries of Kermanshah before opening your mouth. The Kurds fought bravely against your people in the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> Go build me some yurt, Azerbaboon.


Kermanshahis were shia that's why they fought with iran

But what do you say about baneh,Sanandaj,Mahabad ....

You going to deny that what are you going to say about the dog ghassemlou who was ally with masoud rajavi and saddam Hussein are you going to deny that too



Surenas said:


> Nothing more ironic in this world than a Turk talking about intellect.
> 
> That isn't exactly what your people are renowned for in Iran. On the contrary.


Oh a Turk??? I thought you said Azeris are ancient turkified azari and talish,tat,gilaki,mazdarani, and kurds
Your people say that Azeris are ancient median who lived in Azerbaijan now you say he is a Turk!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Surenas said:


> Oh yes, those modern day Yurts who have been redesigned for Western tourists, so they can still feel that 'nomadic' vibe while at the same enjoying Western luxury.
> This is not how original yurts looked like.



Yeah, that's for foreigners like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You are right the only original Kurdistan that where the modern day kermanshah
> 
> When the Seljuk ruler wanted to divide his sultane he gave them names the only original Kurdistan was in persia iran and that's proof that northern Iraq and north east Syria and south east Anatolia was never kurdish back then
> That's why the only original Kurdistan is the north west iran
> 
> They immigrated the the other parts in the 19th century after they massacred and kurdified the original natives like Assyrians syriacs Chaldeans and arameans
> 
> If the other parts was kurdish like they claim why was not called Kurdistan by the Seljuks and why the only region was called Kurdistan was kermanshah by the Seljuks



That's exactly right. If you ask kurds in areas outside west Iran, they mostly(50%+) tell you that they have Armenians or Assyrian grandma. Basically, they are raped by kurdish men, during civil unrests of Ottoman collapse and so called Armenian genocide. Some persians or arabs may not know this, but it is a very well known fact that every one from neighboring regions of kurds know it very well. The first wave of sunni kurds, were sent to north Iraq, during a population exchange of shias and sunnis between Safavids and Ottomans. Safavids received shia turks from Anatolia, and gave sunni kurds to Ottomans. very good deal for Safavids indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Surenas said:


> Oh yes, those modern day Yurts who have been redesigned for Western tourists, so they can still feel that 'nomadic' vibe while at the same enjoying Western luxury.
> 
> This is not how original yurts looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is indeed the birth place of the Kurdish nation. Just as it is the birthplace of the Persian nation. The fact that Persians are now living in Tajikistan and Afghanistan doesn't mean that they don't have the right to claim these lands. Iranians spread in many areas, long before the Turks and Arabs set foot in these areas.


Your kurdish brothers say
"Even if we are iranic and Baluchi are iranic that isn't justify the persian occupation of these iranic lands"
That's what your kurdish brothers say


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Kermanshahis were shia that's why they fought with iran
> 
> But what do you say about baneh,Sanandaj,Mahabad ....
> 
> You going to deny that what are you going to say about the dog ghassemlou who was ally with masoud rajavi and saddam Hussein are you going to deny that too



The same. Kurdish separatists were never supported by a great portion of the Kurds in Iran. 



> Oh a Turk??? I thought you said Azeris are ancient turkified azari and talish,tat,gilaki,mazdarani, and kurds
> Your people say that Azeris are ancient median who lived in Azerbaijan now you say he is a Turk!!?



Even an Iranian can become a Turk once he adopts their ignorant way of reasoning and mindset.


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Kermanshahis were shia that's why they fought with iran
> 
> But what do you say about baneh,Sanandaj,Mahabad ....
> 
> You going to deny that what are you going to say about the dog ghassemlou who was ally with masoud rajavi and saddam Hussein are you going to deny that too


As you said, what made some(not all) kermanshahis more loyal to Iran than Saddam, was only shiism.


> Oh a Turk??? I thought you said Azeris are ancient turkified azari and talish,tat,gilaki,mazdarani, and kurds
> Your people say that Azeris are ancient median who lived in Azerbaijan now you say he is a Turk!!?


LOL you caught these hypocrite very well. They change their position every second according to what suits their agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Your kurdish brothers say
> "Even if we are iranic and Baluchi are iranic that isn't justify the persian occupation of these iranic lands"
> That's what your kurdish brothers say



Screw them.


----------



## xenon54 out

[quote="Surenas, post: 6355171]Even an Iranian can become a Turk once he adopts their ignorant way of reasoning and mindset.[/quote]

And yet still Turkey with other Turkic states alongside formerly Turkish controled balkan countrys are the most progressive among muslim countrys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> The same. Kurdish separatists were never supported by a great portion of the Kurds in Iran.



LOLOLOLOLOLOL
Are you seriously a kurd or faking as a kurd as Bahoz were saying?!!! 
You are absolutely clueless. 
You don't even know basics about kurds. Can you even name 5 kurdish cities?!!!


----------



## kollang

Bani adam a'azaye yek peykarand .................. Ke dar afarinesh ze yek goharand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

xenon54 said:


> [quote="Surenas, post: 6355171]
> Even an Iranian can become a Turk once he adopts their ignorant way of reasoning and mindset.



And yet still Turkey among other Turkic states alongside formerly Turkish controled balkan countrys are the most progressive among muslim countrys. [/quote]

Progessive my ***. Those Central-Asian Turkic states only became developed due to Russian control and intellectual influence. Before that, they were still living in yurt-tents and kidnapping their brides.


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Bani adam a'azaye yek peykarand .................. Ke dar afarinesh ze yek goharand


Ya'ni man ba in shasgoul az yek goharim? 



Surenas said:


> Progessive my ***. Those Central-Asian Turkic states only became developed due to Russian control and intellectual influence. Before that, they were still living in yurt-tents and kidnapping their brides.


Moron, the word kurd means nomad. Do you think that kurds were living in empire state building and we were living in tents?
such a shasgoul


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> That's exactly right. If you ask kurds in areas outside west Iran, they mostly(50%+) tell you that they have Armenians or Assyrian grandma. Basically, they are raped by kurdish men, during civil unrests of Ottoman collapse and so called Armenian genocide. Some persians or arabs may not know this, but it is a very well known fact that every one from neighboring regions of kurds know it very well. The first wave of sunni kurds, were sent to north Iraq, during a population exchange of shias and sunnis between Safavids and Ottomans. Safavids received shia turks from Anatolia, and gave sunni kurds to Ottomans. very good deal for Safavids indeed


 I have read about this before that's also because turkiman tribes were feudal who wanted to share the conquered lands with ottomans that's why they had problem with them and revolted against them

About the massacres against it started with the rowandozi emir in the 18th century and then with badr khan who was more ruthless he lead massive genocide against Christians Armenians and Assyrians and yazidi people what was the reason for the end of last semi independent kurdish dynasty in botan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Ya'ni man ba in shasgoul az yek goharim?


Evet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

kollang said:


> Bani adam a'azaye yek peykarand .................. Ke dar afarinesh ze yek goharand



Saadi was quite naive when he wrote this up. Even if he was right, humans are greedy, violent and egoistic organisms who have a longer history of making wars than providing peace.



rmi5 said:


> Moron, the word kurd means nomad. Do you think that kurds were living in empire state building and we were living in tents?
> such a shasgoul



You do realize that ancient sites/cities (not Persian) have been found in Kurdish-inhabited areas? Right? When your claimed forefathers were still stuck in the steppes?


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> You do realize that ancient sites/cities (not Persian) have been found in Kurdish-inhabited areas? Right? When your claimed forefathers were still stuck in the steppes?


Moron, what cities you are talking about? they were nomads as what their name means. do you know who is a nomad? Such a low IQ shasgoul you are.

Where kurds were living according to shasgoul Surenas:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> Moron, what cities you are talking about? they were nomads as what their name means. do you know who is a nomad? Such a low IQ shasgoul you are.
> 
> Where kurds were living according to shasgoul Surenas:



Wikipedia is your friend. Go check about archeological sites of the Median Empire, or other people (like the Carduchii) who are linked to the Kurds. And your claim that Kurd means nomad is bullcrap. There is not a single renowned academic who agrees with this theory. The meaning of the word predates the linkage to tribes.


----------



## rmi5

Surenas said:


> Wikipedia is your friend. Go check about archeological sites of the Median Empire, or other people (like the Carduchii) who are linked to the Kurds. And your claim that Kurd means nomad is bullcrap. There is not a single renowned academic who agrees with this theory. The meaning of the word predates the linkage to tribes.



You have a really low IQ, you wannabe kurd. 
Read the posts that I have written for your education before. Don't wanna waste more time on a fake kurd.


----------



## Surenas

rmi5 said:


> You have a really low IQ, you wannabe kurd.
> Read the posts that I have written for your education before. Don't wanna waste more time on a fake kurd.



Why don't you continue to try to impress some fanboys on this forum with your lowlife presence over here. I don't really gives a rats *** about what is coming from your mouth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Surenas said:


> Progessive my ***. Those Central-Asian Turkic states only became developed due to Russian control and intellectual influence. Before that, they were still living in yurt-tents and kidnapping their brides.


First of all, past is past.

Secularisation in Muslim world started with the reformist forces in Ottoman empire, later Atatürk started reforms and some muslim countrys tried the same, namely Syria, Iraq, Iran, Egypt etc. which they failed miserably.

And last but not least, talk about Kurds and their medival tribal system and honor killings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> You have a really low IQ, you wannabe kurd.
> Read the posts that I have written for your education before. Don't wanna waste more time on a fake kurd.


His medicine are al-Hasani and atawolf they always shut him up



xenon54 said:


> First of all, past is past.
> 
> Secularisation in Muslim world started with the reformist forces in Ottoman empire, later Atatürk started reforms and some muslim countrys tried the same, namely Syria, Iraq, Iran, Egypt etc. which they failed miserably.
> 
> And last but not least, talk about Kurds and their medival tribal system and honor killings.


Kurds are the most civilized people in the world who are descended from Medes,kardukhis,hurrians and Sumerians eliamates and more ancient civilizations 
Kurdistan is like Paris and London

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Kurds are the most civilized people in the world who are descended from Medes,kardukhis,hurrians and Sumerians eliamates and more ancient civilizations
> Kurdistan is like Paris and London


Thats atleast what they are trying to look like with wanna be female ''fighters'' posing to news papers but it only works with ignorant western media and horny Indians in PDF, he forgets that he is talking to people who know Kurds better than anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Salaam Iranians.

One of my favorite sweets in Pakistan was Lacha. I used to eat it so much when I was young boy. Today I discovered that you guys make exactly the same way as us.







Apparently you guys call it Pashmak.

I was very excited to learn this. We make it the same exact way you guys do and it is awesome. I've probably not had it in 15 years. 

When I learned this, it really made me miss home in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

RazPaK said:


> Salaam Iranians.
> 
> One of my favorite sweets in Pakistan was Lacha. I used to eat it so much when I was young boy. Today I discovered that you guys make exactly the same way as us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you guys call it Pashmak.
> 
> I was very excited to learn this. We make it the same exact way you guys do and it is awesome. I've probably not had it in 15 years.
> 
> When I learned this, it really made me miss home in Pakistan.


As @Abii said, there are some stores which sell Iranian stuffs in US and Canada.you may find it, there. actually, you will find lots of similar things that will remind you of your own country.

We have lots in common, man.too sad you are going to nuke us and let Israeli AF bomb us through your air space

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

kollang said:


> As @Abii said, there are some stores which sell Iranian stuffs in US and Canada.you may find it, there. actually, you will find lots of similar things that will remind you of your own country.
> 
> We have lots in common, man.too sad you are going to nuke us and let Israeli AF bomb us through your air space



Before we nuke you, I will inform you to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

@kollang we may have disagreements, but we are not going to nuke you..lol

If you want to know why Pakistanis gave you these angry responses, it's because Pakistan have very good view about Iran. When your forces killed our soldier, Pakistanis were upset because they consider Iranians friendliest country. So in our eyes, it felt like a betrayal. You can only become angry with those that you care about. But Iranians are giving us cold shoulder. That is not right.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

RazPaK said:


> @kollang we may have disagreements, but we are not going to nuke you..lol
> 
> If you want to know why Pakistanis gave you these angry responses, it's because Pakistan have very good view about Iran. When your forces killed our soldier, Pakistanis were upset because they consider Iranians friendliest country. So in our eyes, it felt like a betrayal. You can only become angry with those that you care about. But Iranians are giving us cold shoulder. That is not right.




Thats why we didn't took those responses seriously.both Iranian and Pakistani people have lots in common and I have realized it since I have two Pakistani classmates in university.they speak Persian like its their mother language and they never sound homesick to us.

The problem is that Pakistani government don't give a sh!t about her relationship with Iran which is due to Iran sanctions.the moment sanctions are lifted, we will expand our friendship as well.


----------



## rahi2357

hi guys





???

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

ایران از مسیر تراسیکا حذف می شود/عبور کامیون ها از طریق شناورها از مسیر دریای خزر و بندر ترکمن باشی
Cümə Axşamı, 29.10.2014 04:23
*گوناز تی وی: رژیم اسلامی ایران طی هفته های اخیر با افزایش نرخ عوارض کامیون های ورودی از ترکیه و عدم اجازه به آنها برای سوخت گیری در ایران باعث بوجود آمدن تنش در روابط تهران-آنکارا شد. اکنون صف طولانی و چند کیلومتری از کامیون ها در دو سوی مرز بازرگان بوجود آمده و خسارت های فراوانی به شرکت های حمل و نقل وارد آورده است. اما به نظر می رسد این مساله باعث تسریع حذف ایران از مسیر تراسیکا که حمل و نقل کالا از اروپا به آسیای میانه از طریق مرزهای زمینی را بر عهده دارد، خواهد شد. گفته می شود کامیون ها من بعد از بندر ترکمن باشی از طریق شناورهای بزرگ وارد باکو خواهند شد و سپس به ترکیه و اروپا ادامه مسیر خواهند داد. بدین ترتیب ایران از مسیر تراسیکا به راحتی حذف خواهد گردید.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی، برنامه کریدور تراسیکا در ماه می سال 1993 میلادی در نشست وزرای حمل و نقل و تجارت هشت کشور عضو (پنج کشور جمهوری آسیای‌مرکزی و سه جمهوری قفقاز) در بروکسل ارائه شد که طی آن یک کریدور حمل و نقل شرق – غرب از طریق دریای سیاه – جمهوری قفقاز – دریای‌خزر و آسیای‌ مرکزی، میان اروپا و آسیای‌ مرکزی تعریف و در سال 1998 میلادی با هدف توسعه روابط اقتصادی، حمل و نقلی و تجاری کشورهای حوزه دریای سیاه، قفقاز و حوزه دریای‌ خزر راه‌اندازی شد.*

*کشورهای بلغارستان‌، اوکراین، رومانی، مولداوی و ترکیه در حاشیه دریای سیاه، گرجستان‌، ارمنستان و آذربایجان در منطقه قفقاز و ترکمنستان‌، قزاقستان‌، ازبکستان، تاجیکستان و قرقیزستان در آسیای میانه عضو این کریدور بودند، در سال 88 با توجه به اینکه ایران تنها مسیر جاد‌‌ه‌ای این کریدور به شمار می‌آمد با تقاضای عضویتش به این کریدور به عنوان چهاردهمین عضو موافقت شد‌.*

*به این ترتیب تراسیکا به عنوان مسیری که کمترین هزینه و زمان را برای اتصال جمهوری‌های آسیای مرکزی به بازارهای جهانی و بنادر اروپایی دارد، معرفی شد.*

*در هشتمین اجلاس کریدور تراسیکا شاخه جنوبی این کریدور از کشور ایران معرفی شد که از مرز ترکمنستان وارد ایران می‌شود و سپس از طریق مرز بازرگان وارد ترکیه می‌شود.*

*با افزایش کارشکنی های ایران در رابطه با عدم ارائه سوخت به کامیون های ترکیه ای، بندر ترکمن‌باشی در ترکمنستان به عنوان گزینه‌ای برای حذف کریدور جاده‌ای ایران در نظر گرفته شده است؛ بدین ترتیب که کامیون‌هایی که قصد دارند از کشورهای‌ CIS، افغانستان‌، پاکستان و چین به سمت اروپا بروند، ابتدا به بندر ترکمن‌باشی آمده و سپس از طریق شناورهایی رو-رو کامیون‌ها را از این بندر جابه‌جا کرده و پس از آن به قفقاز، ارمنستان، ترکیه و اروپا بروند.*

*بدین ترتیب مسیر کریدور تراسیکا در ایران‌ حذف شده و در واقع ایران از کریدور تراسیکا حذف شود تا کامیون‌ها برای رسیدن به اروپا نیازی به عبور از ایران نداشته باشند.‌*

*در حال حاضر، کریدور تراسیکای جدیدی از ترکمنستان در حال طراحی است و این امر موجب می‌شود ایران از محور ترانزیتی بودن به وابسته ترانزیتی بودن تغییر داده شود.*

*گفتنی است ترکیه از روز جمعه 18 مهرماه امسال در واکنش به عدم ارائه سوخت به کامیون های ترک از سوی ایران، نرخ عوارض عبور کامیون‌های ایرانی از مرز‌‌ خود را افزایش داد. ترک‌ها‌ عوارضی تحت عنوان «مابه‌التفاوت سوخت» مصوب کردند که این مورد در واقع دریافت عوارضی است.*

*به دنبال این موضوع ایران هم با 24 ساعت تأخیر و در رفتاری متقابل از ساعت صفر روز شنبه 19 مهر، عوارضی متقابل برای ورود کامیون‌های ترک وضع کرد، یعنی در هر 100 کیلومتر پیمایش در کنار 25 یورو مابه‌التفاوت نرخ سوخت، 25 یورو هم بابت عوارض از کامیون‌های ترکیه دریافت می‌کنیم.*

*‌‌ترک‌ها باز در اقدامی متقابل، از ساعت 14 روز 19 مهرماه امسال مجدداً عوارض خود را برای کامیون‌های ایرانی افزایش دادند یعنی به ازای هر 100 کیلومتر پیمایش 50 یورو از کامیون‌های ایران عوارضی دریافت می‌کنند.*

*‌در حال حاضر حدود 200 تا 250 دستگاه کامیون پشت مرزهای ترکیه از سمت ایران مانده‌اند و فعلاً تردد کامیون‌ها به دلیل این افزایش نرخ عوارض از سوی ترکیه کاهش یافته است.*

*گوناز تی وی*

*R.C*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> البته بعضیها باید ارزوی شکست دادن ایران رو به گور ببرند
> اگر همون گند کوبانی و اکراد رو تونستند درست کنند ... شانس اورده اند


اصولا می تونم سوال کنم چی داری می گی پسرم




rmi5 said:


> گوناز تی وی: رژیم اسلامی ایران طی هفته های اخیر با افزایش نرخ عوارض کامیون های ورودی از ترکیه و عدم اجازه به آنها برای سوخت گیری در ایران باعث بوجود آمدن تنش در روابط تهران-آنکارا شد. اکنون صف طولانی و چند کیلومتری از کامیون ها در دو سوی مرز بازرگان بوجود آمده و خسارت های فراوانی به شرکت های حمل و نقل وارد آورده است. اما به نظر می رسد این مساله باعث تسریع حذف ایران از مسیر تراسیکا که حمل و نقل کالا از اروپا به آسیای میانه از طریق مرزهای زمینی را بر عهده دارد، خواهد شد. گفته می شود کامیون ها من بعد از بندر ترکمن باشی از طریق شناورهای بزرگ وارد باکو خواهند شد و سپس به ترکیه و اروپا ادامه مسیر خواهند داد. بدین ترتیب ایران از مسیر تراسیکا به راحتی حذف خواهد گردید.
> به گزارش گوناز تی وی، برنامه کریدور تراسیکا در ماه می سال 1993 میلادی در نشست وزرای حمل و نقل و تجارت هشت کشور عضو (پنج کشور جمهوری آسیای‌مرکزی و سه جمهوری قفقاز) در بروکسل ارائه شد که طی آن یک کریدور حمل و نقل شرق – غرب از طریق دریای سیاه – جمهوری قفقاز – دریای‌خزر و آسیای‌ مرکزی، میان اروپا و آسیای‌ مرکزی تعریف و در سال 1998 میلادی با هدف توسعه روابط اقتصادی، حمل و نقلی و تجاری کشورهای حوزه دریای سیاه، قفقاز و حوزه دریای‌ خزر راه‌اندازی شد.
> کشورهای بلغارستان‌، اوکراین، رومانی، مولداوی و ترکیه در حاشیه دریای سیاه، گرجستان‌، ارمنستان و آذربایجان در منطقه قفقاز و ترکمنستان‌، قزاقستان‌، ازبکستان، تاجیکستان و قرقیزستان در آسیای میانه عضو این کریدور بودند، در سال 88 با توجه به اینکه ایران تنها مسیر جاد‌‌ه‌ای این کریدور به شمار می‌آمد با تقاضای عضویتش به این کریدور به عنوان چهاردهمین عضو موافقت شد‌.
> به این ترتیب تراسیکا به عنوان مسیری که کمترین هزینه و زمان را برای اتصال جمهوری‌های آسیای مرکزی به بازارهای جهانی و بنادر اروپایی دارد، معرفی شد.
> در هشتمین اجلاس کریدور تراسیکا شاخه جنوبی این کریدور از کشور ایران معرفی شد که از مرز ترکمنستان وارد ایران می‌شود و سپس از طریق مرز بازرگان وارد ترکیه می‌شود.
> با افزایش کارشکنی های ایران در رابطه با عدم ارائه سوخت به کامیون های ترکیه ای، بندر ترکمن‌باشی در ترکمنستان به عنوان گزینه‌ای برای حذف کریدور جاده‌ای ایران در نظر گرفته شده است؛ بدین ترتیب که کامیون‌هایی که قصد دارند از کشورهای‌ CIS، افغانستان‌، پاکستان و چین به سمت اروپا بروند، ابتدا به بندر ترکمن‌باشی آمده و سپس از طریق شناورهایی رو-رو کامیون‌ها را از این بندر جابه‌جا کرده و پس از آن به قفقاز، ارمنستان، ترکیه و اروپا بروند.
> بدین ترتیب مسیر کریدور تراسیکا در ایران‌ حذف شده و در واقع ایران از کریدور تراسیکا حذف شود تا کامیون‌ها برای رسیدن به اروپا نیازی به عبور از ایران نداشته باشند.‌
> در حال حاضر، کریدور تراسیکای جدیدی از ترکمنستان در حال طراحی است و این امر موجب می‌شود ایران از محور ترانزیتی بودن به وابسته ترانزیتی بودن تغییر داده شود.
> گفتنی است ترکیه از روز جمعه 18 مهرماه امسال در واکنش به عدم ارائه سوخت به کامیون های ترک از سوی ایران، نرخ عوارض عبور کامیون‌های ایرانی از مرز‌‌ خود را افزایش داد. ترک‌ها‌ عوارضی تحت عنوان «مابه‌التفاوت سوخت» مصوب کردند که این مورد در واقع دریافت عوارضی است.
> به دنبال این موضوع ایران هم با 24 ساعت تأخیر و در رفتاری متقابل از ساعت صفر روز شنبه 19 مهر، عوارضی متقابل برای ورود کامیون‌های ترک وضع کرد، یعنی در هر 100 کیلومتر پیمایش در کنار 25 یورو مابه‌التفاوت نرخ سوخت، 25 یورو هم بابت عوارض از کامیون‌های ترکیه دریافت می‌کنیم.
> ‌‌ترک‌ها باز در اقدامی متقابل، از ساعت 14 روز 19 مهرماه امسال مجدداً عوارض خود را برای کامیون‌های ایرانی افزایش دادند یعنی به ازای هر 100 کیلومتر پیمایش 50 یورو از کامیون‌های ایران عوارضی دریافت می‌کنند.
> ‌در حال حاضر حدود 200 تا 250 دستگاه کامیون پشت مرزهای ترکیه از سمت ایران مانده‌اند و فعلاً تردد کامیون‌ها به دلیل این افزایش نرخ عوارض از سوی ترکیه کاهش یافته است.


انصافا تحلیل بسیار آب دوغ خیاری بود
اولا مصوب دو طرف توی آخرین دیدار بود که برای یاری های پایین تر از استاندارد معینی عوارضی بالاتری تعیین کنن به منظور ایجاد منبع مالی افزایش و نگهداری کیفیت فنی مسییر موجود به دلیل اینکه با توسعه احیای حاده موجود که مصوب اتحادیه اروپا برای تامین آسیای میانه و همچنین اثرات ناشی از رفع احتمالی تحریم ایران پیش بینی می شه بار این جاده طی چند سال آینده به شدت افزایش پیدا کنه
فکر کنم این سایته تحلیلاشو از خبر بیست و سی می گیره اخه اونم یکی دو روز پیش داشت همین چرندیاتو می گفت

ثانیا: اینو قبلا هم بحث کردیم اگه شما توی مسائل ترانزیتی وارد بودی می دونستی که اصولا جادهی خاکی پرتگاهی ناامن هم در رده بندی خیلی خیلی خیلی بالاتر از حمل خوردو با شناور هست چه برسه به مسیر فعلی که خیلی هم به لحاظ استانداردی بالا هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @New
> 
> نوش جان و گوارای وجود
> با کمال احترام خدمت جناب جدید
> View attachment 143164
> 
> 
> بابا اینقدر گفتی ابدوغ خیار که من خودم اخرش هوس کردم
> 
> *منم می خوام )*


meghsi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

New said:


> meghsi



What is this dish?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

RazPaK said:


> What is this dish?


Nothing too serious bro. Yogurt+Cucumber+Onion+Mint+Salt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

New said:


> Nothing too serious bro. Yogurt+Cucumber+Onion+Mint+Salt



That is the sauce we put on rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Hey dudes, may I ask if any of you guys have any experience with E-Book Readers? I don't mean tablets, but those which use Ink Injection technology and do not pose a direct back light.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Hey dudes, may I ask if any of you guys have any experience with E-Book Readers? I don't mean tablets, but those which use Ink Injection technology and do not pose a direct back light.


Thought about buying one, but a tablet made more sense. You can read books on a tablet just as easy, provided it's got a great screen. Right now I'm at work reading a book on a nexus 7. With a tablet you can dl stuff to it directly and use it straight away. There's no fucking around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

New said:


> Nothing too serious bro. Yogurt+Cucumber+Onion+Mint+Salt



We call it as Raita, cucumber+onion is one of the varieties of Raita, although pineapple Raita is my favorite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Thought about buying one, but a tablet made more sense. You can read books on a tablet just as easy, provided it's got a great screen. Right now I'm at work reading a book on a nexus 7. With a tablet you can dl stuff to it directly and use it straight away. There's no fucking around.


Reading something like 4, 5 hours daily on a Samsung tablet, I've got itchy eyes recently, consulting with an ophthalmologist, she is against reading books on tablets, and offered me to use a book reader with ink injection technology, and no background light, instead.
Searching on the market I realized there are not much options available in Iran, (which is no surprise, for a fu***ing country with billions of annual cultural budget, where you can find every other electronic gadget like smartphones, PSP, tablets,.. the same day they are revealed in US and Europe, but you can't find a conceptual cultural gadget like e-book reader which could have a great impact on educating people by promoting the culture of reading instead of raising them the sole dumb listeners to the pulpit preachers of a bunch of uneducated retards), So as I am gonna have a euro trip on mid December, I wanted to ask if I should buy it here or to postpone it to the trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Reading something like 4, 5 hours daily on a Samsung tablet, I've got itchy eyes recently, consulting with an ophthalmologist, she is against reading books on tablets, and offered me to use a book reader with ink injection technology, and no background light, instead.
> Searching on the market I realized there are not much options available in Iran, (which is no surprise, for a fu***ing country with billions of annual cultural budget, where you can find every other electronic gadget like smartphones, PSP, tablets,.. the same day they are revealed in US and Europe, but you can't find a conceptual cultural gadget like e-book reader which could have a great impact on educating people by promoting the culture of reading instead of raising them the sole dumb listeners to the pulpit preachers of a bunch of uneducated retards), So as I am gonna have a euro trip on mid December, I wanted to ask if I should buy it here or to postpone it to the trip.


Wait till then cuz it's the main shopping season of the year in Europe and NA and you'll get better deals. Plus there might be new models out.

Where in europe are you going you lucky bastard?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

salam , emtehanamo dadam  2 rooz esterahat mikonam ke ishala hafteye baad ye emtehan dg daram vase oun amade sham 

che zendegi khoobi .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Wait till then cuz it's the main shopping season of the year in Europe and NA and you'll get better deals. Plus there might be new models out.


Seems the logical decision.


Abii said:


> Where in europe are you going you lucky bastard?


For now, it is a London confirmed (family visit).

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Hey dudes, may I ask if any of you guys have any experience with E-Book Readers? I don't mean tablets, but those which use Ink Injection technology and do not pose a direct back light.



Currently the best e-book reader in the world is Amazon's Kindle Voyage.
http://www.amazon.com/High-Resolution-Display-Adaptive-PagePress-Sensors/dp/B00IOY8XWQ

Man psihnahadam ine ke sshoma az hamun Europe bekhari, kheili be sarfe tare onja ta bekhai inja bekhari va pul tuie jibe dalal ha berizi, chon kheili pul mikeshan ruie gheimate ketab khan ha. gheimatesh 199 dollar hast. etefaghan backlight ham dare, yani tuie tariki ham mituni bahash ketab bekhuni. ta 6 hafte ham battery negah midare.

faghat ino begam ke kindle ha ormate epub support nemikonan, vali pdf, word, text, file haie azw (male khode ketab haie kindle amazon) va text va html ro support mikonan.

PS: age gheimatesh ziad hast be nazaret, Amazon Paperwhite ham kheili ali hast, gheimatesh 119 dollar hast fekonam va ghabl az voyage behtarin readere amazon bud.faghat safhash yekam zaeef tar hast.

Kindle Paperwhite Review 2014 | Pros & Cons of Kindle 3 - TopTenREVIEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

INDIC said:


> We call it as Raita, cucumber+onion is one of the varieties of Raita, although pineapple Raita is my favorite.


LOL, seems like we are all a bunch of Copy Pastes here, with different names.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Currently the best e-book reader in the world is Amazon's Kindle Voyage.
> Kindle Voyage Touch Screen E-Reader with Light
> 
> Man psihnahadam ine ke sshoma az hamun Europe bekhari, kheili be sarfe tare onja ta bekhai inja bekhari va pul tuie jibe dalal ha berizi, chon kheili pul mikeshan ruie gheimate ketab khan ha. gheimatesh 199 dollar hast. etefaghan backlight ham dare, yani tuie tariki ham mituni bahash ketab bekhuni. ta 6 hafte ham battery negah midare.
> 
> faghat ino begam ke kindle ha ormate epub support nemikonan, vali pdf, word, text, file haie azw (male khode ketab haie kindle amazon) va text va html ro support mikonan.
> 
> PS: age gheimatesh ziad hast be nazaret, Amazon Paperwhite ham kheili ali hast, gheimatesh 119 dollar hast fekonam va ghabl az voyage behtarin readere amazon bud.faghat safhash yekam zaeef tar hast.
> 
> Kindle Paperwhite Review 2014 | Pros & Cons of Kindle 3 - TopTenREVIEWS


merci az rahnamaeet,
are fekr konam az hamoon ja bekharam behtare, hamin kindle paperwhite ro ettefaghan tooye paytakht didam taraf migoft 810,000 toman, adam ehsas mikone dare sanaye dasti mikhare, har gheymati ke taraf doost dare roosh mizare.
ajab dorani shode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> merci az rahnamaeet,
> are fekr konam az hamoon ja bekharam behtare, hamin kindle paperwhite ro ettefaghan tooye paytakht didam taraf migoft 810,000 toman, adam ehsas mikone dare sanaye dasti mikhare, har gheymati ke taraf doost dare roosh mizare.
> ajab dorani shode.


Dozdi ke shakho dom nadare, hatman nabaiad az divare mardom beran bala ke neheshun began dozd. kheili az forushande haie mobile va lavazem electriki, khosusan tuie alaadin va paytakht ya dozdan ya shebhe dozd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

New said:


> LOL, seems like we are all a bunch of Copy Pastes here, with different names.



what you call it,


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> saw this somewhere.
> خدا:
> فرض کنید من اصلا وجود ندارم؛* برويد مثل آدم زندگي تان را بکنيد* و اين قدر داستان و شعر درست نکنيد.
> چرا پاي من را وسط مي کشيد؟
> اگر من خدايم چرا موسي را بفرستم بگويم شنبه را تعطيل کند و عيسي را بفرستم بگويم يک شنبه را و محمد را بفرستم بگويم جمعه را؟
> اگر من این خدا بودم چرا اين همه آدم به ظاهر انسان به اسم من روي زمين خدايي مي کنند و کليد بهشت مي فروشند و يا به اسم من سر می برند و دنيا را براي مخلوقات من جهنم کرده اند؟
> خدايي که به عبادت محتاج باشد، خدايي که قسم بخورد جهنمش را از نافرمانان پر کند، خدايي که فقط محبان علي یا پیروان فلان مذهب را به بهشت راه بدهد و بقيه بندگانش بشوند هیچ!! خدايي
> که زمين آزمايشگاهش باشد و آدم ها موش آزمايشگاهي و تمام آن چه که در زمين حرام کرده را در بهشت دهد من نيستم...اشتباه گرفته اید...!


kheyli ghashang bood mersi @rahi2357 jan,



rahi2357 said:


> saw this somewhere.
> they found the sucker .



LOL, avvalesh fekr kardam rooye in ham acid rikhtan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

This is gonna sound cheesy, but I've had a really rough week and yesterday on my drive home I heard this song on the radio which, for the first time this week, put a massive smile on my face. 

What a tune.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 @New

So I took a few pics 3 weeks ago and they turned out great. Hopefully I get a chance to go to the same exact spots this winter. 



DSC_0046 by Vanmenton, on Flickr



DSC_0010 by Vanmenton, on Flickr



DSC_0009 by Vanmenton, on Flickr



DSC_0053 by Vanmenton, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

nice pics @Abii 

especially the last one 

========

@SOHEIL hajji har vaght ino mibinam az khande roode bor misham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> nice pics @Abii
> 
> especially the last one
> 
> ========
> 
> @SOHEIL hajji har vaght ino mibinam az khande roode bor misham
> 
> View attachment 141997



I remember reading this post, and it made lol literally.

@SOHEIL

There is no such thing as homosexuals in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> @rmi5 @New
> 
> So I took a few pics 3 weeks ago and they turned out great. Hopefully I get a chance to go to the same exact spots this winter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 141980
> DSC_0046 by Vanmenton, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 141981
> DSC_0010 by Vanmenton, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 141982
> DSC_0009 by Vanmenton, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View attachment 141983
> DSC_0053 by Vanmenton, on Flickr



Indeed really beautiful, dude, where are you living, the promised heaven? you the inglorious bastard.

فقط چون در ابتدای راهی یه چند تا نکته عرض کنم
البته نکات زیاد بود من فقط همیناشو یادم موند 

-- اولا این تصاویر در سطحی بالاتر از آماتور هست و اگه تازه کار هستی واقعا می تونی روی استعداد خودت حساب کنی
-- اینو در نظر داشته باش که یک عکس خوب باید روایتگر یک ماجرا باشه آیا شما داری توی عکسات یه ماجرا رو روایت می کنی؟
-- برای داشتن یک عکس خوب وقتی که خورشید توی کادر هست نیاز به سطح بالایی از تجربه و حرفه ای گری هست بنابراین به نظر من تا زمانی که واقعا تحصص حرفه ای رو در عکاسی بدست نیاوردی از کاربرد زیاد خورشید در کادر عکس اجتناب کن
-- عکسات رو در حالت تنظیم دوربین "راو" یا همون خام بگیر
-- چرا توی عکسها هم خورشید هست و هم عکس خورشید توی آب؟ اگر منظور و حرف خاصی نداری که به نظر نمی یاد داشته باشی از این کار اجتناب کن چون در این حالت یکنواختی تغییرات کنتراست به صورت آزار دهنده ای از بین می ره
-- برای اینکه تصاویر یه مقدار از حالت آماتور خارج بشن و به جای این حالت سکون به مقدار تداعی کننده ی روح پویایی بیشتر باشن سوژه رو در مرکز تصویر قرار نده
-- در مورد قانون یک سوم یه مقدار مطالعه کن
-- اما مهمترین نکته برای عکسهای بعدیت مطالعه در زمینه انتخاب میزان نور در کادر بندیات باشه

اما در مجموع عکسها یه شروع خیلی خیلی خوب هستند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> mage ghaziyasho nemidooni? ye aksiyo be onvane akse chehre negari shodeye motahame acidpash too chandta khabar gozariye asli mesle (mehr o ... ) pakhsh kardan ba'd fahmidan in baba ozve heyat modireye anjomane standard boodeo akse aslan naghashi nist akse khode tarafe. in vasat keravat ham nokteye enherafi bood


na nashnide boodam,  taraf ro ba keravat chehre negari karde boodan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Indeed really beautiful, dude, where are you living, the promised heaven? you the inglorious bastard.
> 
> فقط چون در ابتدای راهی یه چند تا نکته عرض کنم
> البته نکات زیاد بود من فقط همیناشو یادم موند
> 
> -- اولا این تصاویر در سطحی بالاتر از آماتور هست و اگه تازه کار هستی واقعا می تونی روی استعداد خودت حساب کنی
> -- اینو در نظر داشته باش که یک عکس خوب باید روایتگر یک ماجرا باشه آیا شما داری توی عکسات یه ماجرا رو روایت می کنی؟
> -- برای داشتن یک عکس خوب وقتی که خورشید توی کادر هست نیاز به سطح بالایی از تجربه و حرفه ای گری هست بنابراین به نظر من تا زمانی که واقعا تحصص حرفه ای رو در عکاسی بدست نیاوردی از کاربرد زیاد خورشید در کادر عکس اجتناب کن
> -- عکسات رو در حالت تنظیم دوربین "راو" یا همون خام بگیر
> -- چرا توی عکسها هم خورشید هست و هم عکس خورشید توی آب؟ اگر منظور و حرف خاصی نداری که به نظر نمی یاد داشته باشی از این کار اجتناب کن چون در این حالت یکنواختی تغییرات کنتراست به صورت آزار دهنده ای از بین می ره
> -- برای اینکه تصاویر یه مقدار از حالت آماتور خارج بشن و به جای این حالت سکون به مقدار تداعی کننده ی روح پویایی بیشتر باشن سوژه رو در مرکز تصویر قرار نده
> -- در مورد قانون یک سوم یه مقدار مطالعه کن
> -- اما مهمترین نکته برای عکسهای بعدیت مطالعه در زمینه انتخاب میزان نور در کادر بندیات باشه
> 
> اما در مجموع عکسها یه شروع خیلی خیلی خوب هستند.


Damet garm. Hameye nokteharo copy/paste kardam ke kar konam rooshoon. 

Are, begholan "ende" taze varedam. Ina avalin axaiyan ke ba slr gereftam. Hamashoonam ro auto mode. Enghadam aftabi bood oonrooz ke nemishod did az chi dari ax migiri. 

Ye ketab kharidam dar morede aks bardari vali hese khoondanesh nist. 5 safasho khoondam endakhtamesh kenar. 

Aksa az roodkhooneye markaze shahre Edmonton hastan. Daram fekr mikonam oon nazdika ye aparteman ya khoone begiram. Poole pisho joor kardam, vali mitarsam ye gharze khafan bendazam ro doosham. In roodkhoone to zemestoon mishe in (aksaye man vasate October gerefte shodan, in video to vasate December, yani ekhtelaf beyneshoon faghad 2 mahe lool):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Ye ketab kharidam dar morede aks bardari vali hese khoondanesh nist. 5 safasho khoondam endakhtamesh kenar.



ketabo velesh, age iran boodi moarefit mikardam be chandta az in baro bach daneshkade honar haye ziba, vaghean az zendegishoon lezzat mibaran (oonam tooye iran), sali 13 mah ina safar miran, inaee ke ham bala bood yeki az ina az poshte telefon migoft(barash axa ro mail kardam), she is a student of daneshkadeye honarhaye zibaye daneshgah tehran.



Abii said:


> Aksa az roodkhooneye markaze shahre Edmonton hastan. Daram fekr mikonam oon nazdika ye aparteman ya khoone begiram. Poole pisho joor kardam, vali mitarsam ye gharze khafan bendazam ro doosham. In roodkhoone to zemestoon mishe in (aksaye man vasate October gerefte shodan, in video to vasate December, yani ekhtelaf beyneshoon faghad 2 mahe lool):


kheyli jaye ghashangi hast. age khuneye khubi peyda kardi hatman radifesh kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

New said:


> ketabo velesh, age iran boodi moarefit mikardam be chandta az in baro bach daneshkade honar haye ziba, vaghean az zendegishoon lezzat mibaran (oonam tooye iran), sali 13 mah ina safar miran, inaee ke ham bala bood yeki az ina az poshte telefon migoft(barash axa ro mail kardam), she is a student of daneshkadeye honarhaye zibaye daneshgah tehran.
> 
> 
> kheyli jaye ghashangi hast. age khuneye khubi peyda kardi hatman radifesh kon.


Are man daiem ye hippie daraje yeke. Honar khoond to javooni (az 16 salegi Canada bood, alan 50 saleshe), bad animation. Hamishe dare mikhande. Negash ke mikoni fekr mikoni 35 saleshe. Nesfe sal to South America dare safar mikone, hich poolo mooliam nadare. Hamishe khoshhale. Man omran betoonam mese oon zendegi konam, vali az 3-4 sal dige mikham sali 3-4 mah beram safar (too zemestoon). Felan ke mese sag daram kar mikonam vase khooneye ayandam baghale roodkhoone lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

@Abii 

plz tell me you are not a hipster.


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> @Abii
> 
> plz tell me you are not a hipster.



I'm Iranian dude. We have that Middle Eastern manly man machoness, but at the same time we're into hipster shit (coffee shop joints, photography, artsy fartsy crap) and know how dress properly (that's a requirement for most Iranian dudes). Why do you say? Those pics I took? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> I'm Iranian dude. We have that Middle Eastern manly man machoness, but at the same time we're into hipster shit (coffee shop joints, photography, artsy fartsy crap) and know how dress properly (that's a requirement for most Iranian dudes). Why do you say? Those pics I took? lol



I get the vibe that you rock a mullah beard(irony), with plaid button ups and hat with a feather in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

i know u guys have heard this somehow old song , but still , felt like sharing it :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> I get the vibe that you rock a mullah beard(irony), with plaid button ups and hat with a feather in it.


I can't grow a beard b/c of work (must be clean shaven all the time), but I would grow one if I could lol

Don't know about the hat, but you got the plaid right. And don't forget the skinny jeans and wingtip boots (l have that exact pair lol). I guess I am a bit of a hipster lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> I can't grow a beard b/c of work (must be clean shaven all the time), but I would grow one if I could lol
> 
> Don't know about the hat, but you got the plaid right. And don't forget the skinny jeans and wingtip boots (l have that exact pair lol). I guess I am a bit of a hipster lol
> View attachment 142043




I'm sure you've seen my pic on this forum before.

I dress like a freshie, talk like a nyc gangster, pray like a Saudi, and beat women like an Afghan. 







Personally I hate hipsters. When I was living in New York we used to degrade hipsters on the subway daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> When I was living in New York we used to degrade hipsters on the subway daily.


irony  since your were overwhelmingly , minority !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> I'm sure you've seen my pic on this forum before.
> 
> I dress like a freshie, talk like a nyc gangster, pray like a Saudi, and beat women like an Afghan.
> 
> View attachment 142047
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I hate hipsters. When I was living in New York we used to degrade hipsters on the subway daily.


Never seen your pic before. From looking at you and reading what you just said, me and you couldn't be anymore different if we tried lol. Normally people tolerate each other in real life while acting like animals on the internet. With me and you I think it's the opposite. We're good with each other on the internet, but in real life you'd be giving me looks and I'd have a super condescending smirk on my face which would inevitably start an argument (at which point I'd call you a terrorist and you knocking me the **** out) lmao.

Edit: and I thought I was messy. Clean that room before scientists discover a new organism in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

haman10 said:


> irony  since your were overwhelmingly , minority !!!



Real new yorkers hate hipsters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Never seen your pic before. From looking at you and reading what you just said, me and you couldn't be anymore different if we tried lol. Normally people tolerate each other in real life while acting like animals on the internet. With me and you I think it's the opposite. We're good with each other on the internet, but in real life you'd be giving me looks and I'd have a super condescending smirk on my face which would inevitably start an argument (at which point I'd call you a terrorist and you knocking me the **** out) lmao.



let's put it this way. 

You are the type of guy to make a 5 star dinner for your gf, while I'm the kind of guy that would tell my 'friend' to hurry up and make me a kebab sammich before I kick her *** out of my apartment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> let's put it this way.
> 
> You are the type of guy to make a 5 star dinner for your gf, while I'm the kind of guy that would tell my 'friend' to hurry up and make me a kebab sammich before I kick her *** out of my apartment.


Let me rephrase that for you. I'm the guy that would like to drive an S5 to a nice cozy restaurant and enjoy a nice meal. Beautiful objects, people and experiences excite my senses. They excite yours too, but you're too brainwashed by religion, old school Eastern culture and the alpha/beta argument to allow it to dominate your life. There's no satisfaction in a relationship where one party dominates. Plus, as I said, my senses tingle when I see a beautiful object, the same way they tingle when I see a beautiful woman.

Why be a cave man when you can enjoy your life?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Anyway, off to bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Let me rephrase that for you. I'm the guy that would like to drive an S5 to a nice cozy restaurant and enjoy a nice meal. Beautiful objects, people and experiences excite my senses. They excite yours too, but you're too brainwashed by religion, old school Eastern culture and the alpha/beta argument to allow it to dominate your life. There's no satisfaction in a relationship where one party dominates. Plus, as I said, my senses tingle when I see a beautiful object, the same way they tingle when I see a beautiful woman.
> 
> Why be a cave man when you can enjoy your life?




Son, you trying to get Rumi on me? 

We could get into a really deep conversation on this topic. After moving to Texas and having met plenty of Iranians, the mentality that you describe is almost the same as pakistani elites, including my own mother.


----------



## Abii

Fucking youtube. Won't let me sleep. Last spam of the night. One of my old favorites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> Fucking youtube. Won't let me sleep. Last spam of the night. One of my old favorites.




Here is a good song, and also some hipster Pakistanis like you. Watch before passing out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

RazPaK said:


> Here is a good song, and also some hipster Pakistanis like you. Watch before passing out.


lol I'm at minute 3 and there's a poster of khomeini/khamenei on that store front. A disappointing wtf moment. Better than a wahabi poster I guess. 


Nice video. Landscape and the goats remind me of places around Iran. And they're not hipsters lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

RazPaK said:


> I'm sure you've seen my pic on this forum before.
> 
> I dress like a freshie, talk like a nyc gangster, pray like a Saudi, and beat women like an Afghan.
> 
> View attachment 142047
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I hate hipsters. When I was living in New York we used to degrade hipsters on the subway daily.


I didn't know the Jungle Man was a Pakistani origin. Dude you need to change.


----------



## RazPaK

New said:


> I didn't know the Jungle Man was a Pakistani origin. Dude you need to change.



Ok I'm hairy. So what? You Iranians are hairiest ppl on Earth after Armenians. Stop the hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

RazPaK said:


> Ok I'm hairy. So what? You Iranians are hairiest ppl on Earth after Armenians. Stop the hate.


The hair itself is too much, but dude, it's not just about the hair.
There is not any hate thing going on here, it's more like a me you in a room, I'd rather run out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

New said:


> The hair itself is too much, but dude, it's not just about the hair.
> There is not any hate thing going on here, it's more like a me you in a room, I'd rather run out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Abii said:


> lol I'm at minute 3 and there's a poster of khomeini/khamenei on that store front. A disappointing wtf moment. Better than a wahabi poster I guess.
> 
> 
> Nice video. Landscape and the goats remind me of places around Iran. And they're not hipsters lol



I liked the song tho. And rofl, I didn't catch that poster before. Now that I saw it, I'm like wtf?


----------



## New

RazPaK said:


>


 don't be sad man, maybe it takes some time but, it's changeable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

New said:


> don't be sad man, maybe it takes some time but, it's changeable.



Girls in US find my hairy chest sexy. There is no need to change anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

RazPaK said:


> Girls in US find my hairy chest sexy. There is no need to change anything.


Those people are called hypertrichosis-philiacs 
They are mentally illllll 

Jk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Are you guys familiar with Ayn Rand? I'm not into philosophy and all that garbage waste of time bull shit, but I discovered her after Jon Stewart did a piece on her. In a nutshell, she believes that we're all after our own interest and that we like to see our peers fail etc... She has a very dark opinion about human nature. I'm reading her first book right now (The Fountainhead). I don't agree with her yet, but I'm giving her books a chance b/c I am becoming more and more cynical and selfish as I get older. On one hand I sponsor a little kid through a charity, but on the other hand I drop insane amounts of money on pieces of clothing (for one jacket I paid what others pay for a month's rent) and get pleasure at seeing others around me fail and struggle. Germans have a word for it: *Schadenfreude.*

You guys should read Ayn Rand's novels. It's an interesting idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Are you guys familiar with Ayn Rand? I'm not into philosophy and all that garbage waste of time bull shit, but I discovered her after Jon Stewart did a piece on her. In a nutshell, she believes that we're all after our own interest and that we like to see our peers fail etc... She has a very dark opinion about human nature. I'm reading her first book right now (The Fountainhead). I don't agree with her yet, but I'm giving her books a chance b/c I am becoming more and more cynical and selfish as I get older. On one hand I sponsor a little kid through a charity, but on the other hand I drop insane amounts of money on pieces of clothing (for one jacket I paid what others pay for a month's rent) and get pleasure at seeing others around me fail and struggle. Germans have a word for it: *Schadenfreude.*
> 
> You guys should read Ayn Rand's novels. It's an interesting idea.



You are getting close to Libertarianism and Tea Party, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> You are getting close to Libertarianism and Tea Party, I guess.


lol no I'm not that miserable yet. I'm still a liberal, but I definitely have my "schadenfreude" moments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


>


wow that is PAINFUL to watch. 
I couldn't do it. That was so painful. 

Are they retarded?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Are you guys familiar with Ayn Rand? I'm not into philosophy and all that garbage waste of time bull shit, but I discovered her after Jon Stewart did a piece on her. In a nutshell, she believes that we're all after our own interest and that we like to see our peers fail etc... She has a very dark opinion about human nature. I'm reading her first book right now (The Fountainhead). I don't agree with her yet, but I'm giving her books a chance b/c I am becoming more and more cynical and selfish as I get older. On one hand I sponsor a little kid through a charity, but on the other hand I drop insane amounts of money on pieces of clothing (for one jacket I paid what others pay for a month's rent) and get pleasure at seeing others around me fail and struggle. Germans have a word for it: Schadenfreude.
> You guys should read Ayn Rand's novels. It's an interesting idea



ِDude, philosophy is like an endless ocean, you enter it you get fascinated and there is no way back. Once you see, years have passed and you have not managed a single firmed baseline for your own thoughts. You read X's beliefs and you have no choice but to accept it, and the next year you read Y's books, the absolute opposite of the X, and once again you have no way to reject it, and you have no other way but to accept what he says cause you believe he is right either. Just like a small boat submitted to the waves of an ocean.
Not just me, but many believe that philosophy, should be considered an outdated science, it relies too much on spiritual aspects of human and masses behavior, hence I recommend you this one book you are currently reading be your last philosophical reading and rather you start reading psychology.
Psychology roots from both philosophy and physiology, where unlike philosophy it is not too reliant on spirituality and suprenality, and neither like physiology, it depends too much on physiological behavior of the mind.
Diversity of believes in Psychology, might be a little confusing like philosophy, but as it is a newborn science (around 100 years old) you can master the science very quickly.
As I consider myself a pro on the subject , you can ask for any books, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Are they retarded?


Well, I have studied Hezbollahis as a new spicy and I can tell you that based on what they are supporting, they need to be dumber than some limits. My golden rule says that this limit is close to the IQ of an algae.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Well, I have studied Hezbollahis as a new spicy and I can tell you that based on what they are supporting, they need to be dumber than some limits. My golden rule says that this limit is close to the IQ of an algae.


Algae is a living organism dude, it's smarter than these retards. They're closer to the IQ of a door handle or a toilet flush! That was like reverse propaganda. You do more damage to yourself with that retardation than good. I swear some hezbollahis will even face palm their faces after watching that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Well, I have studied Hezbollahis as a new spicy and I can tell you that based on what they are supporting, they need to be dumber than some limits. My golden rule says that this limit is close to the IQ of an algae.


What is that movie about, I have no access to VPN from where I am right now, so I can't see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> ِDude, philosophy is like an endless ocean, you enter it you get fascinated and there is no way back. Once you see, years have passed and you have not managed a single firmed baseline for your own thoughts. You read X's beliefs and you have no choice but to accept it, and the next year you read Y's books, the absolute opposite of the X, and once again you have no way to reject it, and you have no other way but to accept what he says cause you believe he is right either. Just like a small boat submitted to the waves of an ocean.
> Not just me, but many believe that philosophy, should be considered an outdated science, it relies too much on spiritual aspects of human and masses behavior, hence I recommend you this one book you are currently reading be your last philosophical reading and rather you start reading psychology.
> Psychology roots from both philosophy and physiology, where unlike philosophy it is not too reliant on spirituality and suprenality, and neither like physiology, it depends too much on physiological behavior of the mind.
> Diversity of believes in Psychology, might be a little confusing like philosophy, but as it is a newborn science (around 100 years old) you can master the science very quickly.
> As I consider myself a pro on the subject , you can ask for any books, dude.


The book I'm reading isn't really a philosophy book per se, but the author is known as a bit of a philosopher. The Fountainhead is actually a novel, a very popular one too. And yeah, philosophy is garbage. You should look into that book.

btw, Anthony Bourdain went to Iran and did an Iran episode. I'm downloading it right now. You should all see it. @rmi5 @New @Serpentine @Gilamard

Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown - CNN.com

Admin Edit: removed torrent site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Algae is a living organism dude, it's smarter than these retards. They're closer to the IQ of a door handle or a toilet flush! That was like reverse propaganda. You do more damage to yourself with that retardation than good. I swear some hezbollahis will even face palm their faces after watching that.


Well, I have been fascinated by the behavior of this group as a newborn yet primitive spicy.
They show some interesting behaviors that can help us as a case study to more understand the behavior of primitive species.


New said:


> What is that movie about, I have no access to VPN from where I am right now, so I can't see it.


 BTW, I am currently writing a post for your other post 
PS. It's a funny akhound animation about mullahs doing suicide attack with Qaher-314 on US bases in south pole

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> What is that movie about, I have no access to VPN from where I am right now, so I can't see it.


It's an animation involving a future battle between Iran and USA and there's an American aircraft carrier that hovers in the air, based in the South Pole. Iranian space ships discover it and go to destroy it. At that point I closed it so I don't know what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Well, I have been fascinated by the behavior of this group as a newborn yet primitive spicy.
> They show some interesting behaviors that can help us as a case study to more understand the behavior of primitive species.
> 
> What movie bro? BTW, I am currently writing a post for your other post


He's talking about that youtube clip you posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> ِDude, philosophy is like an endless ocean, you enter it you get fascinated and there is no way back. Once you see, years have passed and you have not managed a single firmed baseline for your own thoughts. You read X's beliefs and you have no choice but to accept it, and the next year you read Y's books, the absolute opposite of the X, and once again you have no way to reject it, and you have no other way to accept what he says cause you believe he is right either. Just like a small boat submitted to the waves of an ocean.
> Not just me, but many believe that philosophy, should be considered an outdated science, it relies too much on spiritual aspects of human and masses behavior, hence I recommend you this one book you are currently reading be your last philosophical reading and rather you start reading psychology.
> Psychology roots from both philosophy and physiology, where unlike philosophy it is not too reliant on spirituality and suprenality, and neither like physiology, it depends too much on physiological behavior of the mind.
> Diversity of believes in Psychology, might be a little confusing like philosophy, but as it is a newborn science (around 100 years old) you can master the science very quickly.
> As I consider myself a pro on the subject , you can ask for any books, dude.



Well, you remarked fascinating points, yet I am so so about your post.
For me, Philosophy is trying to find out the stuff that you have not find them out with experimental sciences.
In old times, philosophy was polluted with theology garbage, but now, it has reframed itself. Some like Stephen Hawking, think that philosophy will die as the physics expands. I believe they are wrong, since the philosophy includes broader perspective such as the philosophy of moralities, ...
About Psychology, it has always fascinated me. There has been many different theories about masses, and controlling them proposed by Edward Bernays, Anna Freud, George Gallop, ... yet, it does not replace philosophy, but is a more practical approach.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> It's an animation involving a future battle between Iran and USA and there's an American aircraft carrier that hovers in the air, based in the South Pole. Iranian space ships discover it and go to destroy it. At that point I closed it so I don't know what happened.


Oh, I see, I have seen that bro, consider it an April's fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> He's talking about that youtube clip you posted.



Thanks. Actually I am currently doing parallel stuff, making dinner, cleaning house, listening to a youtube video, writing another post, so have a lot of distraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Sorry had to ban you for linking a torrent site. @Abii

Until next time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

WebMaster said:


> Sorry had to ban you for linking a torrent site. @Abii
> 
> Until next time..



I did not know it is not allowed 
Anyway, I did not know you personally check this thread as well.
feeling exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Well, you remarked fascinating points, yet I am so so about your post.
> For me, Philosophy is trying to find out the stuff that you have not find them out with experimental sciences.
> In old times, philosophy was polluted with theology garbage, but now, it has reframed itself. Some like Stephen Hawking, think that philosophy will die as the physics expands. I believe they are wrong, since the philosophy includes broader perspective such as the philosophy of moralities, ...
> About Psychology, it has always fascinated me. There has been many different theories about masses, and controlling them proposed by Edward Bernays, Anna Freud, George Gallop, ... yet, it does not replace philosophy, but is a more practical approach.


Hehe, I am so happy to see one buddy else being into those shits, like me.
But there is a question traditionally I'd like to ask, from those people interested in these fields, I mean the psychology, the philosophy, ... 
Why?



About what you mentioned, ya that's totally true, these are all, Philosophy, Psychology, Supernaturalism, ... are all here to answer the questions, the unanswered questions, that we have no answer for, yet.
But the differences arise, when you are gonna choose the methodology, but the problem also starts here, I mean the methodology and the way to approach, is also considered a point of great and deep discussion and concern.
I don't think the philosophy will die, with the expansion of physicists, but like psychology aroused, you could see the glow of light would illuminate some doors of darkness but in the same time would illustrate ten's of folds of the unexperienced doors of ignorance, needed to be unlocked.
BTW, you also seem to be a pro on psychology, some the writers you mentioned I have read their books like the Freuds (father and daughter's garbages), Edward de bono, Karen Horney, Jean Piaget, Viktor Frankl, ....
I'd be happy to ask you some questions about the stuff, later, if you had the time and courage, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Hehe, I am so happy to see one buddy else being into those shits, like me.
> But there is a question traditionally I'd like to ask, from those people interested in these fields, I mean the psychology, the philosophy, ...
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> About what you mentioned, ya that's totally true, these are all, Philosophy, Psychology, Supernaturalism, ... are all here to answer the questions, the unanswered questions, that we have no answer for, yet.
> But the differences arise, when you are gonna choose the methodology, but the problem also starts here, I mean the methodology and the way to approach, is also considered a point of great and deep discussion and concern.
> I don't think the philosophy will die, with the expansion of physicists, but like psychology aroused, you could see the glow of light would illuminate some doors of darkness but in the same time would illustrate ten's of folds of the unexperienced doors of ignorance, needed to be unlocked.
> BTW, you also seem to be a pro on psychology, some the writers you mentioned I have read their books like the Freuds (father and daughter's garbages), Edward de bono, Karen Horney, Jean Piaget, Viktor Frankl, ....
> I'd be happy to ask you some questions about the stuff, later, if you had the time and courage, bro.



Well, to be honest, I am a reading addict. Being born in a house with hundreds of books, I got used to read many books about different stuff from Geneticts to logics, Physics to math, Philosophy to economics. This habit is also accompanying me to this age.  Anyway, I am happy that I have not wasted my life on playing garbage games or such stuff. This forum has been my only and most time consuming(wasting) games 
My fascination for Psychology comes from two sources, first from my interest in knowing the behavior of individuals, and second from my interest in political science, in which mind control of masses is an essential part of it 
Anyway, About Freud and Anna Freud's theories, I am not much against them as you seem to be so.
BTW, you are very welcome to ask any questions, but, I don't guarantee to answer them all in this week, since I am super busy in this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Algae is a living organism dude, it's smarter than these retards. They're closer to the IQ of a door handle or a toilet flush! That was like reverse propaganda. You do more damage to yourself with that retardation than good. I swear some hezbollahis will even face palm their faces after watching that.


so let me get this straight :

U are an MKO DB , i am a hezbollahi . alright ?

and u think u r smarter than me in any sort ? since i am superior to u in every field from IQ to success and ..... and also i am less than algae , what does that make u ? mineral water ?



rmi5 said:


> Well, I have studied Hezbollahis as a new spicy and I can tell you that based on what they are supporting, they need to be dumber than some limits. My golden rule says that this limit is close to the IQ of an algae.


what they say in these situations ? ahah 

B^%^& please !!

@WebMaster , how about banning for insult ?

@Abii might have been deserved to be banned , but not for posting a "torrent site" which no one knew about .

but for his continues cussing and cursing


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Anyway, About Freud and Anna Freud's theories, I am not much against them as you seem to be so.


Indeed, I am not against, but I do consider their's baseless claims with no proofs.



rmi5 said:


> BTW, you are very welcome to ask any questions, but, I don't guarantee to answer them all in this week, since I am super busy in this week.


Ok, thanks, maybe later.



P.S: BTW Poor dear @Abii, "So I will wait for you, just as long as you want me to, Yes I'll wait for you , I know you'll come through."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

New said:


> As I consider myself a pro on the subject , you can ask for any books, dude.



Could you please introduce some books about pshyology and philosophy? I'm interested in both of them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

raptor22 said:


> Could you please introduce some books about pshyology and philosophy? I'm interested in both of them ...


i cant recall the title but author was:
Henry Corbin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

raptor22 said:


> Could you please introduce some books about pshyology and philosophy? I'm interested in both of them ...


Dude, I was kinda joking about being pro, however about the books here you go;
تعبیر خواب - زیگموند فروید - توش ادعاهای بی پایه زیاده ولی می شه گفت جزو معروفترین و اولین کتابها بود
شناخت ماهیت انسان- آلفرد آدلر- اوایل دوست فروید بود اما بعد ها سر نظریه اساسی با فروید مشکل پیدا کرد و راه خودشو رفت اینم جزو پایه هاست
تضاد های درونی ما -کارن هورنای
انسان در جستجوی معنا - ویکتور فرانکل
کتاب های پیاژه هم خوبه اما اصلا جذاب نیستن
اگه کتابهای خیلی جذاب هم خواستی می تونی نوشته های سالهای 1947 و 1953 آلفرد کینزی رو بخونی 


کتاب زیاده اما فکر کنم برای شروع همینا کافی باشه بعدش دیگه خودت استاد می شی

PS: Those are all about Psychology, I don't recommend any Philosophical book, as they might be dangerous to unarmed minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Ostad said:


> i cant recall the title but author was:
> Henry Corbin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks a million ... It gotta be hard to find the title but I'll give it a shot.


New said:


> Dude, I was kinda joking about being pro, however about the books here you go;
> تعبیر خواب - زیگموند فروید - توش ادعاهای بی پایه زیاده ولی می شه گفت جزو معروفترین و اولین کتابها بود
> شناخت ماهیت انسان- آلفرد آدلر- اوایل دوست فروید بود اما بعد ها سر نظریه اساسی با فروید مشکل پیدا کرد و راه خودشو رفت اینم جزو پایه هاست
> تضاد های درونی ما -کارن هورنای
> انسان در جستجوی معنا - ویکتور فرانکل
> کتاب های پیاژه هم خوبه اما اصلا جذاب نیستن
> اگه کتابهای خیلی جذاب هم خواستی می تونی نوشته های سالهای 1947 و 1953 آلفرد کینزی رو بخونی
> 
> 
> کتاب زیاده اما فکر کنم برای شروع همینا کافی باشه بعدش دیگه خودت استاد می شی
> 
> PS: Those are all about Psychology, I don't recommend any Philosophical book, as they might be dangerous to unarmed minds.



Thank you I can not appreciate your benevolent favor , I'll try to read all of them one by one.
Admittedly I have no knowledge on psychology but I have found Gustav Jung and Glasser and his choice theory interesting ... regarding philosophy you are right it's really dangerous but it's too late, I've already got trapped into it actually I can not prevent myself from reading it like moth to flame therefore you can do me a favor and introduce books on this field too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Mod Edit


Ostad said:


> i cant recall the title but author was:
> Henry Corbin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Henry Corbin digeh che osgoliyeh? 
Bikhiyal baba

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 enghadr be khodet feshaar nayaar, tokhmaat baad mikoneh  kollan ham kasi aadam hesaabet nemikone
> haalaa boro dobaare shorou' kon be geryeh zaari baraaye mod ha va admin ha ...
> kaarish nemisheh kard, shaasgouli digeh.


You said you've read plenty of books throughout formative years of your life whilst it seems to me the absence of book on ethical codes and morality standards judged on your previous posts and discussion by Abii.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> اگه کتابهای خیلی جذاب هم خواستی می تونی نوشته های سالهای 1947 و 1953 آلفرد کینزی رو بخونی



You mean Sexual Behaviour in Human Male, and Female? 
That's too much for him. 
BTW, I am not much in favor of his books



raptor22 said:


> You said you've read plenty of books throughout formative years of your life whilst it seems to me the absence of book on ethical codes and morality standards judged on your previous posts and discussion by Abii.


Affarin shaasgoul, sambol e akhlaagh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> enghadr be khodet feshaar nayaar, tokhmaat baad mikoneh kollan ham kasi aadam hesaabet nemikone
> haalaa boro dobaare shorou' kon be geryeh zaari baraaye mod ha va admin ha ...
> kaarish nemisheh kard, shaasgouli digeh.





rmi5 said:


> Affarin shaasgoul, sambol e akhlaagh


@Serpentine 

vaghean shoma hichi infractioni be khater een nou sohbat kardan nemidi be een fard ?


----------



## Serpentine

@rmi5 

If you want not to get banned, stop abusing other members by referring to them as 'hezbollahis' or whatever and then using insults towards them. You will just leave them alone and don't quote them and they won't quote you and everything will be fine. This pre-warning was just what it is, a pre-warning.

@haman10 

You will also avoid quoting him or others if you guys can't get along, simple as that.

Both of you mention me if one another quoted you and used abusive words, and you can be sure that a 2 point infraction will be given since I already gave the warning here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> You mean Sexual Behaviour in Human Male, and Female?


Ya, I meant them, they are really amazing but as you mentioned not from a scientific perspective, even England banned them from being published in those days, and also later Americans forced the rockefeller's to stop funding his researches.
For me, that's kinda putting them, on the top spot of the most wanted list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

@rmi5

So Azeri TV channel is going to be launched in Iran I read you saying? More info about this?

What about existing Azeri and Turkish TV channels through satallite TV?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> @rmi5
> 
> So Azeri TV channel is going to be launched in Iran I read you saying? More info about this?
> 
> What about existing Azeri and Turkish TV channels through satallite TV?



I don't think they are able to use satellites in Iran.














Death to satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

a pre warning for name calling and cussing in numerous posts ?

so fair .....

if u cannot give him infractions , i can call other mods as well . as simple as that .



Serpentine said:


> @rmi5
> If you want not to get banned, stop abusing other members by referring to them as 'hezbollahis' or whatever and then using insults towards them. You will just leave them alone and don't quote them and they won't quote you and everything will be fine. This pre-warning was just what it is, a pre-warning.


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> a pre warning for name calling and cussing in numerous posts ?
> so fair .....
> if u cannot give him infractions , i can call other mods as well . as simple as that .


Yes that's it, just like how I give pre-warnings to you and don't go straight to infractions, this is the forum regulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Yes that's it, just like how I give pre-warnings to you and don't go straight to infractions, this is the forum regulation.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> @rmi5
> 
> If you want not to get banned, stop abusing other members by referring to them as 'hezbollahis' or whatever and then using insults towards them. You will just leave them alone and don't quote them and they won't quote you and everything will be fine. This pre-warning was just what it is, a pre-warning.
> 
> @haman10
> 
> You will also avoid quoting him or others if you guys can't get along, simple as that.
> 
> Both of you mention me if one another quoted you and used abusive words, and you can be sure that a 2 point infraction will be given since I already gave the warning here.


 not serpentine nor any other mod can issue non sense warnings against me, since I can easily mention it in GHQ section, and admins easily void the warning, as i have done it before.
It was a reminder for you not to issue any troll warnings in advanced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> @rmi5
> 
> So Azeri TV channel is going to be launched in Iran I read you saying? More info about this?
> 
> What about existing Azeri and Turkish TV channels through satallite TV?


 it's targeted for north not south Azerbaijan. Baku has not objected it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> not serpentine nor any other mod can issue non sense warnings against me, since I can easily mention it in GHQ section, and admins easily void the warning, as i have done it before.
> It was a reminder for you not to issue any troll warnings in advanced.



Keep your warnings to yourself.
You cross a line and you will get what you deserve. Then you can raise it in GHQ. That doesn't matter to me.

@haman10

You should stop mentioning other mods for every childish thing happening here.
I deleted your post, otherwise, this thread should have been closed months ago because of you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Keep your warnings to yourself.
> You cross a line and you will get what you deserve. Then you can raise it in GHQ. That doesn't matter to me.
> 
> @haman10
> 
> You should stop mentioning other mods here for every childish thing happening here.


 
it's better for everyone to keep in line they supposed to be. I know my rights very well.
anyway, it's also better for any mod reputation not to issue warnings that can be voided by admins, as you already know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Ya, I meant them, they are really amazing but as you mentioned not from a scientific perspective, even England banned them from being published in those days, and also later Americans forced the rockefeller's to stop funding his researches.
> For me, that's kinda putting them, on the top spot of the most wanted list.


 people have curiosity, if you tell them not to do something , they will do it.
Also, as you may know, our subconscious is not capable of processing logic functions like invertion.it means no to do something becomes to do something not to buy becomes buy it sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> I don't think they are able to use satellites in Iran.
> 
> View attachment 143636
> View attachment 143638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death to satellites.


LOL, seriously? Iran is more backward than I thought.


----------



## rahi2357

raptor22 said:


> Could you please introduce some books about pshyology and philosophy? I'm interested in both of them ...


you can also begin with this sh!t  this book is pu$$y but not bad for amateurs . 
دنیای سوفی
دنیای سوفی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

atatwolf said:


> LOL, seriously? Iran is more backward than I thought.


There are already too many civilized , super modern , democratic and peace loving countries in region . No space for Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

The SiLent crY said:


> There are already too many civilized , super modern , democratic and peace loving countries in region . No space for Iran .


What are you talking about. Iran is only country that forbids satellite TV. Even Saudi's which you despise are not this backwarded.


----------



## The SiLent crY

atatwolf said:


> What are you talking about. Iran is only country that forbids satellite TV. Even Saudi's which you despise are not this backwarded.



Satellite itself is not bad but when bunch of countries around try to target your roots with their trashes , it makes problem .

My point isn't politicsl at all .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

The SiLent crY said:


> Satellite itself is not bad but when bunch of countries around try to target your roots with their trashes , it makes problem .
> 
> My point isn't politicsl at all .


How do you mean target?


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> you can also begin with this sh!t  this book is pu$$y but not bad for amateurs .
> دنیای سوفی
> دنیای سوفی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> 
> @New dude have you read "استادان بسیار زندگی های بسیار ' ? if + then what do you think about it?
> ( darbareye ine ke bazi az mavarede nadere hypnotism pish omade ke taraf az khaterate zendegihaye ghablish rooye koreye zamin ba joziate kamele oon doreye tarikhi gofteo ela akhar.... . chizi shenidi darbarash ? )
> 
> 
> the quality is not bad we can't deny but the plot.... an ICBM with 1000 nuclear warheads in south pole . an strategic bomber aka space ship that can go faster than any air defense missile.. eject chair like that.. and so many other things. completely "t0khmi takhayali "



uhm, Donyaaye soufi kheyli ketaab e khoubi hast. I am glad you mentioned it. Avvalin ketaab e falsafe i boud ke khoundam, makhsousan chon daastaani neveshteh shodeh, vaghti ke bachche boudam va mikhoundam, kheyli khosham miyoumad. The History of Western Philosophy az Bertrand Russell ke 3 jeld hast ham kheyli ketaab e khoubi hast, ke ba detail, mesle hamoun donyaaye soufi, vali na mesle e oun dastani, dar mored e har philsouph va falsafeh ash joda tozih daadeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> How do you mean target?



He thinks that Western, Turkish, Arabic satellite TVs are showing women with too much skin exposed to destroy the social(reigious) fabric of Iran.


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> He thinks that Western, Turkish, Arabic satellite TVs are showing women with too much skin exposed to destroy the social(reigious) fabric of Iran.


Ah, that's the real problem then.. I remembered the same issue with East-Germany at the time. Where it was forbidden to watch Western tv.

As people can be influenced with more liberal thoughts, A free media is a real threat for oppressive regimes through out the world.

On a smaller scale same thing can be said for the Turkey too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> daghighan avalin ketabe falsafiye manam bod ke manam etefaghan too nojavoni khoondam vaghean bara shoroo ketabe khoobiye. vali kolan modatiye be عدم حتمیت yaghin peyda kardam bara hamin ziad dargire nazariate falsafi nemisham



 Uncertainty ham chiz e jaalebi hast. chizi ke shaayad bar khalaaf e tasavvoraat e rouzmarre ye ma baasheh. Albatte touye Quantum Mechanics, kheyli saadeh, tou 1 paragraph, esbaat misheh  Hamin tor elliyat ham ba yek azmayesh e physic iye jaleb zir e soal mire. Ta be haal "casimir effect" ra shenidi chi hast? Kheyli jaaleb hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> He thinks that Western, Turkish, Arabic satellite TVs are showing women with too much skin exposed to destroy the social(reigious) fabric of Iran.


Probably they think once Azeri see the paradise of Azerbaijan. They freedoms they have. The happiness drug free society and open society . They won't want to be ruled by Tehran but Baku.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Sinan said:


> Ah, that's the real problem then.. I remembered the same issue with East-Germany at the time. Where it was forbidden to watch Western tv.
> 
> As people can be influenced with more liberal thoughts, A free media is a real threat for oppressive regimes through out the world.
> 
> On a smaller scale same thing can be said for the Turkey too.


Social fabric? Drug use is higher in Iran than neighboring countries. If Turkish or western tv is going to affect Iranian society. It will be in a good way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

atatwolf said:


> Social fabric? Drug use is higher in Iran than neighboring countries. If Turkish or western tv is going to affect Iranian society. It will be in a good way.



In a good way, yeap but not according to Mullahs.

Also, drugs are also a problem in Turkey too. You know, this "Bonzai" stuff....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> haghighatesh ziad nafahmidam chiye  midonam yejoor niroo hast ke kolan chize khaasti nist  mitooni saade begi chiye?
> 
> edit : rasti man felan miram ba'd miam j midam.



OK, I guess you want to go out to grab some "Gheymeh" 
Anyway, it is an experiment in which you make a vacuum between two parallel plates, but, after some time, those particles show themselves up again between the plates  Basically they travel into Space-Time surface and reach to this vacuum again  it some how shows that particles can move in Space-Time surface, hence make the causality a garbage, at least in those sub atomic scales 




> An experimental demonstration of the Casimir-based repulsion predicted by Lifshitz was recently carried out by Munday et al.[35] Other scientists have also suggested the use of gain media to achieve a similar levitation effect,[36] though this is controversial because these materials seem to violate fundamental causality constraints and the requirement of thermodynamic equilibrium (Kramers-Kronig relations).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New dude have you read "استادان بسیار زندگی های بسیار ' ? if + then what do you think about it?
> ( darbareye ine ke bazi az mavarede naadere hypnotism pish omade ke taraf az khaterate zendegihaye ghablish rooye koreye zamin ba joziate kamele oon doreye tarikhi gofteo ela akhar.... . chizi shenidi darbarash ? )


Na ta hala esmesho ham nashnide boodam, dar hale hazer daram yek ketab mikhoonam ke tebghe barname bayad jome shab tamoom beshe, baraye bad az oon ham ta 30 sal ayande liste ketabham por shode,  intori ke shoma tarif mikoni mitoonam in vasat masata yejaee jash bedam, albate bayad begam ke tedad ketbhaye sefareshi tooye list kheyli ziad shode (daghighan mesle sharayete borokrasi tooye iran), bebin dadash @rahi2357 mitoonam be khatere shoma biaramesh oon bala mala ha jash bedam, choon shoma ro ghabool daram, amma kar kheyli riskiye age bekhoonamesh khosham nayad dige nemibakhshamet va mizaramet tooye blacklist hala entekhab ba khodete? bekhoonamesh ya na? yes or no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Mod Edit
> 
> Henry Corbin digeh che osgoliyeh?
> Bikhiyal baba


write Corbin, read Heidegger plus a little Shiism .
 شاگرد کاسیرر و بنیانگذار شیعه شناسی دانشگاه سوربن بوده به علاوه چارلز اولسون کوربین رو به عنوان استاد معنویش معرفی کرده
در مورد اسگلیش خداییش یکم داشت ولی در مقایسه با فروید ...رک بگم من باحاش بیشتر حال کردم
در مورد سطح بالاتر هم
دو بووار
آدورنو
سارتر 
راسل  البته یکم زیادی دنیاش گل و بلبله
نیچه ...نمی دونم چی بگم
چامسکی... بچه حوبیه
 بقیه رو هم نمیشناسم
نظرات هایدگر رو هم سعی کردم بفهمم ...احتمالا ترجمه خوب نبود
اگه وقت کنم میرم سراغ کانت

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys , I've watched satellite channels for years , it has both advantages and disadvantages but the problem is that most of the persian language channels in recent years have started targetting families , values and too many other things that affects on their viewers .
A good example is the trash series and movies they broadcast 24/7 which mostly focus on targetting families .

It might seem stupid that how can series or movies destroy a family but they can and in long term will .

I myself have seen how they fucked up some people's lives around .

Remember , values are not the same in every culture , country , etc .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> He thinks that Western, Turkish, Arabic satellite TVs are showing women with too much skin exposed to destroy the social(reigious) fabric of Iran.



I have no problem with what people wear , my point was about some so called values that persian channels trying to inject to our society .


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> I have no problem with what people wear , my point was about some so called values that persian channels trying to inject to our society .



Can you give example ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Can you give example ?



Showing cheating in marriage as a normal issue is common in most of them which has worked in Iran .


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> Showing cheating in marriage as a normal issue is common in most of them which has worked in Iran .





Mate.. it's not a normal issue in any of the cultures.

- Are any cheating issues in serials ? - Yes
- Are they trying to show it like a normal issue ? - No
- Are there cheating issues in real life ? Yes.

Now, i'm beginning to understand the issue. By your logic drinking, smoking, doing drugs, wearing skimpy dress etc... in tv shows. Won't fit you. Serials shows you these things as it is. But if you can't seperate wrong from what's right. It is your problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@atatwolf 

If you want to be on this thread, try to act civilized, this is no place for these kinds of trash and spreading of lies and trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Mate.. it's not a normal issue in any of the cultures.
> 
> - Are any cheating issues in serials ? - Yes
> - Are they trying to show it like a normal issue ? - No
> - Are there cheating issues in real life ? Yes.
> 
> Now, i'm beginning to understand the issue. By your logic drinking, smoking, doing drugs, wearing skimpy dress etc... in tv shows. Won't fit you. Serials shows you these things as it is. But if you can't seperate wrong from what's right. It is your problem.



My friend , it affects people in long term . Showing cheating as a normal issue in every movie and serial for long time has no purpose but what I said .

That's not my logic .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> they hadn't "gheyme" i got " ghorme sabzi " instead  dude i need that . nobody cooks for me
> 
> wow sounds interesting and bullsh!t at the same time  you mean those particles pass the plates? what's the essence of those particles ?



 qorma Sabzi is even better  Anyway, I can cook it very well, if we met each other some time, remind me to cook it for you 

About Casimir effect, the point is that the plates are forbidding the movement of particles through space(They cannot pass plates), so their only option is moving through time, and we have time travel to the past .  It clearly means that basically Causality is BS.  

If you had time, see the stuff below:

*Casimir Effect*
An Overview and Comparison by Dr. David Lewis Anderson



The Casimer Effect is a physical force arising from a quantized field, for example between two uncharged plates. This can produce a locally mass-negative region of space-time that could stabilize a wormhole to allow faster than light travel.





In quantum field theory, the Casimir effect and the Casimir-Polder force are physical forces arising from a quantized field. The typical example is of two uncharged metallic plates in a vacuum, placed a few micrometers apart, without any external electromagnetic field. In a classical description, the lack of an external field also means that there is no field between the plates, and no force would be measured between them. When this field is instead studied using quantum electrodynamics, it is seen that the plates do affect the virtual photons which constitute the field, and generate a net force—either an attraction or a repulsion depending on the specific arrangement of the two plates. 

The key characteristics of the application of the Casimir Effect for time control and time travel are presented in the picture below. This is followed by more detail describing the effect below.





Although the Casimir effect can be expressed in terms of virtual particles interacting with the objects, it is best described and more easily calculated in terms of the zero-point energy of a quantized field in the intervening space between the objects. This force has been measured, and is a striking example of an effect purely due to second quantization. However, the treatment of boundary conditions in these calculations has led to some controversy. In fact "Casimir's original goal was to compute the van der Waals force between polarizable molecules" of the metallic plates. Thus it can be interpreted without any reference to the zero-point energy (vacuum energy) or virtual particles of quantum fields.

Dutch physicists Hendrik B. G. Casimir and Dirk Polder proposed the existence of the force and formulated an experiment to detect it in 1948 while participating in research at Philips Research Labs. The classic form of the experiment, described above, successfully demonstrated the force to within 15% of the value predicted by the theory.






Because the strength of the force falls off rapidly with distance, it is only measurable when the distance between the objects is extremely small. On a submicrometre scale, this force becomes so strong that it becomes the dominant force between uncharged conductors. In fact, at separations of 10 nm—about 100 times the typical size of an atom—the Casimir effect produces the equivalent of 1 atmosphere of pressure (101.3 kPa), the precise value depending on surface geometry and other factors.

In modern theoretical physics, the Casimir effect plays an important role in the chiral bag model of the nucleon; and in applied physics, it is significant in some aspects of emerging microtechnologies and nanotechnologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

*Vacuum energy*
The causes of the Casimir effect are described by quantum field theory, which states that all of the various fundamental fields, such as the electromagnetic field, must be quantized at each and every point in space. In a simplified view, a "field" in physics may be envisioned as if space were filled with interconnected vibrating balls and springs, and the strength of the field can be visualized as the displacement of a ball from its rest position. 




Vibrations in this field propagate and are governed by the appropriate wave equation for the particular field in question. The second quantization of quantum field theory requires that each such ball-spring combination be quantized, that is, that the strength of the field be quantized at each point in space. Canonically, the field at each point in space is a simple harmonic oscillator, and its quantization places a quantum harmonic oscillator at each point. Excitations of the field correspond to the elementary particles of particle physics. However, even the vacuum has a vastly complex structure, all calculations of quantum field theory must be made in relation to this model of the vacuum.

The vacuum has, implicitly, all of the properties that a particle may have: spin, or polarization in the case of light, energy, and so on. On average, all of these properties cancel out: the vacuum is, after all, "empty" in this sense. One important exception is the vacuum energy or the vacuum expectation value of the energy. The quantization of a simple harmonic oscillator states that the lowest possible energy or zero-point energy that such an oscillator may have is






Summing over all possible oscillators at all points in space gives an infinite quantity. To remove this infinity, one may argue that only differences in energy are physically measurable; this argument is the underpinning of the theory of renormalization. In all practical calculations, this is how the infinity is always handled. In a deeper sense, however, renormalization is unsatisfying, and the removal of this infinity presents a challenge in the search for a Theory of Everything. Currently there is no compelling explanation for how this infinity should be treated as essentially zero; a non-zero value is essentially the cosmological constant and any large value causes trouble in cosmology.
*The Casimir Effect*




Simulation of Casimir Force
Casimir's observation was that the second-quantized quantum electromagnetic field, in the presence of bulk bodies such as metals or dielectrics, must obey the same boundary conditions that the classical electromagnetic field must obey. In particular, this affects the calculation of the vacuum energy in the presence of a conductor or dielectric.

Consider, for example, the calculation of the vacuum expectation value of the electromagnetic field inside a metal cavity, such as, for example, a radar cavity or a microwave waveguide. In this case, the correct way to find the zero point energy of the field is to sum the energies of the standing waves of the cavity. To each and every possible standing wave corresponds an energy; say the energy of the nth standing wave is En. The vacuum expectation value of the energy of the electromagnetic field in the cavity is then




with the sum running over all possible values of _n_ enumerating the standing waves. The factor of 1/2 corresponds to the fact that the zero-point energies are being summed (it is the same 1/2 as appears in the equation



). Written in this way, this sum is clearly divergent; however, it can be used to create finite expressions.In particular, one may ask how the zero point energy depends on the shape _s_ of the cavity. Each energy level_En_ depends on the shape, and so one should write _En_(_s_) for the energy level, and



for the vacuum expectation value. At this point comes an important observation: the force at point _p_ on the wall of the cavity is equal to the change in the vacuum energy if the shape_s_ of the wall is perturbed a little bit, say by δ_s_, at point _p_. That is, one has




This value is finite in many practical calculations.
*Casimir's calculation*
apart. In this case, the standing waves are particularly easy to calculate, since the transverse component of the electric field and the normal component of the magnetic field must vanish on the surface of a conductor. Assuming the parallel plates lie in the x-y plane, the standing waves are





where ψ stands for the electric component of the electromagnetic field, and, for brevity, the polarization and the magnetic components are ignored here. Here, _kx_and _ky_ are the wave vectors in directions parallel to the plates, and






is the wave-vector perpendicular to the plates. Here, _n_ is an integer, resulting from the requirement that ψ vanish on the metal plates. The energy of this wave is






where _c_ is the speed of light. The vacuum energy is then the sum over all possible excitation modes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

where _A_ is the area of the metal plates, and a factor of 2 is introduced for the two possible polarizations of the wave. This expression is clearly infinite, and to proceed with the calculation, it is convenient to introduce a regulator (discussed in greater detail below). The regulator will serve to make the expression finite, and in the end will be removed. The zeta-regulated version of the energy per unit-area of the plate is






In the end, the limit



is to be taken. Here _s_ is just a complex number, not to be confused with the shape discussed previously. This integral/sum is finite for _s_ real and larger than 3. The sum has a pole at _s_=3, but may be analytically continued to _s_=0, where the expression is finite. Expanding this, one gets






where polar coordinates



were introduced to turn the double integral into a single integral. The_q_ in front is the Jacobian, and the2πcomes from the angular integration. The integral is easily performed, resulting in






The sum may be understood to be the Riemann zeta function, and so one has






But ζ( − 3) = 1 / 120 and so one obtains






The Casimir force per unit area _Fc_ / _A_for idealized, perfectly conducting plates with vacuum between them is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

where




(hbar, ħ) is the reduced Planck constant,

c is the speed of light,

a is the distance between the two plates.

The force is negative, indicating that the force is attractive: by moving the two plates closer together, the energy is lowered. The presence of



shows that the Casimir force per unit area _Fc_ /_A_is very small, and that furthermore, the force is inherently of quantum-mechanical origin.



*
More recent theory*




Concept of zero-point energy module
using the Casimir Effect
A very complete analysis of the Casimir effect at short distances is based upon a detailed analysis of the van der Waals force by Lifshitz. Using this approach, complications of the bounding surfaces, such as the modifications to the Casimir force due to finite conductivity, can be calculated numerically using the tabulated complex dielectric functions of the bounding materials. In addition to these factors, complications arise due to surface roughness of the boundary and to geometry effects such as degree of parallelism of bounding plates. For boundaries at large separations, retardation effects give rise to a long-range interaction. For the case of two parallel plates composed of ideal metals in vacuum, the results reduce to Casimir’s.

*Measurement*
One of the first experimental tests was conducted by Marcus Sparnaay at Philips in Eindhoven, in 1958, in a delicate and difficult experiment with parallel plates, obtaining results not in contradiction with the Casimir theory, but with large experimental errors.

The Casimir effect was measured more accurately in 1997 by Steve K. Lamoreaux of Los Alamos National Laboratory and by Umar Mohideen and Anushree Roy of the University of California at Riverside. In practice, rather than using two parallel plates, which would require phenomenally accurate alignment to ensure they were parallel, the experiments use one plate that is flat and another plate that is a part of a sphere with a large radius. In 2001, a group at the University of Padua finally succeeded in measuring the Casimir force between parallel plates using microresonators.

*Regularisation*
In order to be able to perform calculations in the general case, it is convenient to introduce a regulator in the summations. This is an artificial device, used to make the sums finite so that they can be more easily manipulated, followed by the taking of a limit so as to remove the regulator.

The heat kernel or exponentially regulated sum is






where the limit



is taken in the end. The divergence of the sum is typically manifested as






for three-dimensional cavities. The infinite part of the sum is associated with the bulk constant _C_which _does not_ depend on the shape of the cavity. The interesting part of the sum is the finite part, which is shape-dependent. The Gaussian regulator






is better suited to numerical calculations because of its superior convergence properties, but is more difficult to use in theoretical calculations. Other, suitably smooth, regulators may be used as well. The zeta function regulator






is completely unsuited for numerical calculations, but is quite useful in theoretical calculations. In particular, divergences show up as poles in the complex _s_ plane, with the bulk divergence at _s_=4. This sum may be analytically continued past this pole, to obtain a finite part at _s_=0.

Not every cavity configuration necessarily leads to a finite part (the lack of a pole at _s_=0) or shape-independent infinite parts. In this case, it should be understood that additional physics has to be taken into account. In particular, at extremely large frequencies (above the plasma frequency), metals become transparent to photons (such as x-rays), and dielectrics show a frequency-dependent cutoff as well. This frequency dependence acts as a natural regulator. There are a variety of bulk effects in solid state physics, mathematically very similar to the Casimir effect, where the cutoff frequency comes into explicit play to keep expressions finite. (These are discussed in greater detail in _Landau and Lifshitz_, "Theory of Continuous Media".)
*Generalities*




experimental setup for the conversion of 
vacuum energy into mechanical-energy.
The Casimir effect can also be computed using the mathematical mechanisms of functional integrals of quantum field theory, although such calculations are considerably more abstract, and thus difficult to comprehend. In addition, they can be carried out only for the simplest of geometries. However, the formalism of quantum field theory makes it clear that the vacuum expectation value summations are in a certain sense summations over so-called "virtual particles". More interesting is the understanding that the sums over the energies of standing waves should be formally understood as sums over the eigenvalues of a Hamiltonian. This allows atomic and molecular effects, such as the van der Waals force, to be understood as a variation on the theme of the Casimir effect. Thus one considers the Hamiltonian of a system as a function of the arrangement of objects, such as atoms, in configuration space. The change in the zero-point energy as a function of changes of the configuration can be understood to result in forces acting between the objects.In the chiral bag model of the nucleon, the Casimir energy plays an important role in showing the mass of the nucleon is independent of the bag radius. In addition, the spectral asymmetry is interpreted as a non-zero vacuum expectation value of the baryon number, cancelling the topological winding number of the pion field surrounding the nucleon.
*Casimir effect and wormholes*
Exotic matter with negative energy density is required to stabilize a wormhole. Morris, Thorne and Yurtsever pointed out that the quantum mechanics of the Casimir effect can be used to produce a locally mass-negative region of space-time, and suggested that negative effect could be used to stabilize a wormhole to allow faster than light travel. This concept has been used extensively in Science Fiction.
*Analogies*
A similar analysis can be used to explain Hawking radiation that causes the slow "evaporation" of black holes (although this is generally visualized as the escape of one particle from a virtual particle-antiparticle pair, the other particle having been captured by the black hole).
*Repulsive forces*
There are few instances wherein the Casimir effect can give rise to repulsive forces between uncharged objects. In a seminal paper, Evgeny Lifshitz showed (theoretically) that in certain circumstances (most commonly involving liquids), repulsive forces can arise. This has sparked interest in applications of the Casimir effect toward the development of levitating devices. Other scientists have also suggested the use of gain media to achieve a similar levitation effect, though this is controversial because these materials seem to violate fundamental causality constraints and the requirement of thermodynamic equilibrium. An experimental demonstration of the Casimir-based levitation was recently demonstrated by the Capasso group at Harvard through experiments involving a gold-coated particle and silica thin film immersed in bromobenzene.
*Applications*
It has been suggested that the Casimir forces have application in nanotechnology, in particular silicon integrated circuit technology based micro- and nanoelectromechanical systems, and so-called Casimir oscillators.
*Classical 'Critical' Casimir Effect*
In 2008, physicists in Germany made the first direct measurements of the “critical Casimir effect”, a classical analogue of the quantum Casimir effect. This effect had been theoretically predicted in 1978 by Michael Fisher and Pierre-Gilles de Gennes but all observations had been indirect.

In this experiment, the critical Casimir effect arises in a mixed liquid that is close to its critical point. The liquid used was a solution of water and the oil 2,6-lutidine which has a critical point of 34°C at normal atmospheric pressure. As this liquid approaches its critical point, the oil and water starts separate into small regions whose size and shape are subject to statistical fluctuations and that exhibit random Brownian motion. To demonstrate the effect, a tiny coated Styrofoam ball is suspended in the liquid close to the wall of its coated glass container. The ball and the container coatings are the same and both have a preference for either oil or water. As the liquid nears its critical point, total internal reflection microscopy is used to detect displacements of the ball. From the sudden movements detected only towards the glass, the classical Casimir force was calculated to be approximately 600 fN (6 x 10−13 N). To tune the effect for repulsion, the coatings of the glass and the ball are changed so that one prefers oil and the other water.

While the German physicists say this reverse critical Casimir effect could be useful in nanoelectromechanical systems, its dependence upon a very specific temperature presently limits its usefulness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Serpentine said:


> @atatwolf
> 
> If you want to be on this thread, try to act civilized, this is no place for these kinds of trash and spreading of lies and trolling.


Which lies have I been spreading? 

Is it not true that Turkish TV is forbidden in Iran?

Also, do you support these policies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@rahi2357 Sorry for the long repeated posts, unfortunately, the forum does not allow to send more than 10 images per post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> View attachment 143920
> 
> 
> where _A_ is the area of the metal plates, and a factor of 2 is introduced for the two possible polarizations of the wave. This expression is clearly infinite, and to proceed with the calculation, it is convenient to introduce a regulator (discussed in greater detail below). The regulator will serve to make the expression finite, and in the end will be removed. The zeta-regulated version of the energy per unit-area of the plate is
> 
> View attachment 143921
> 
> 
> In the end, the limit
> 
> View attachment 143922
> is to be taken. Here _s_ is just a complex number, not to be confused with the shape discussed previously. This integral/sum is finite for _s_ real and larger than 3. The sum has a pole at _s_=3, but may be analytically continued to _s_=0, where the expression is finite. Expanding this, one gets
> 
> View attachment 143923
> 
> 
> where polar coordinates
> View attachment 143924
> were introduced to turn the double integral into a single integral. The_q_ in front is the Jacobian, and the2πcomes from the angular integration. The integral is easily performed, resulting in
> 
> View attachment 143925
> 
> 
> The sum may be understood to be the Riemann zeta function, and so one has
> 
> View attachment 143926
> 
> 
> But ζ( − 3) = 1 / 120 and so one obtains
> 
> View attachment 143927
> 
> 
> The Casimir force per unit area _Fc_ / _A_for idealized, perfectly conducting plates with vacuum between them is
> 
> View attachment 143928
> 
> 
> View attachment 143920
> 
> 
> View attachment 143921
> 
> 
> View attachment 143922
> 
> 
> View attachment 143923
> 
> 
> View attachment 143924
> 
> 
> View attachment 143925
> 
> 
> View attachment 143926
> 
> 
> View attachment 143927
> 
> 
> View attachment 143928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> View attachment 143938



It was the easiest comprehensive explanation for describing the phenomena that I wanted to point out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

The SiLent crY said:


> My friend , it affects people in long term . Showing cheating as a normal issue in every movie and serial for long time has no purpose but what I said .
> 
> That's not my logic .


Well, I wanted to say the same stuff as @Sinan said.
Anyway, you are looking at it upside down. These channels are living on the amount of audience they have. remember they don't have any oil money. hence, they need to show what their audience want. when such stuff are extremely popular in Iran, they would obviously focus on showing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> It was the easiest comprehensive explanation for describing the phenomena that I wanted to point out.



It didn't work for me, then again I was just an innocent casually strolling into the thread only to be bombarded with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Havi Sultan

Happy muharram felloes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> It didn't work for me, then again I was just an innocent casually strolling into the thread only to be bombarded with that.


Sorry mate 
I understand it, it is somehow like carpet bombing your gray cells, but give it a chance to read it, if you had time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

atatwolf said:


> Which lies have I been spreading?
> 
> Is it not true that Turkish TV is forbidden in Iran?
> 
> Also, do you support these policies?



@rmi5 btw do they allow other languages in Iran besides Farsi? Isn't that one of the principal complaints against the regime by Baluch, Azeris, and Kurds?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Havi Sultan said:


> Happy muharram felloes



Muharram is not for celebrating.  I get what you meant though, full on fasting going on in my home, no food made for me to eat. Had to eat out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Sorry mate
> I understand it, it is somehow like carpet bombing your gray cells, but give it a chance to read it, if you had time



Lol alright I will scroll back a few pages to get more context and read it when I got more time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> @rmi5 btw do they allow other languages in Iran besides Farsi? Isn't that one of the principal complaints against the regime by Baluch, Azeris, and Kurds?


It's not targeted for Iran, but it is for Northern Azerbaijan.
Anyway, schools and every governmental stuff are in Farsi only. some languages have limited hours of TV broadcasting(1 TV channel), but they need to use at least 50% of Farsi words in their programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> It's not targeted for Iran, but it is for Northern Azerbaijan.
> Anyway, schools and every governmental stuff are in Farsi only. some languages have limited hours of TV broadcasting(1 TV channel), but they need to use *at least 50% of Farsi words* in their programs.



Lol wth how would they measure that? So basically all other languages in Iran are heavily influenced by Persian loan words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> Lol wth how would they measure that?
> So basically all other languages in Iran are heavily influenced by Persian loan words.



Well that's their ridiculous law. They want to basically make it easier to assimilate non-persians. But, most non persians, specially the ones like Turks, Kurds, Baouchis Arabs who have access to channels of neighboring countries in their own language, almost don't use Iranian channels at all.

Azerbaijanis mostly use the channels of Turkiye and second is Channels of Azerbaijan. The reason is that Turkish channels are more entertaining. Also, there was more Russian language related stuff in Azerbaijani channels specially when Azerbaijan was just getting independence. Also, there is another channel named Gunaz TV, broadcasting from Chicago, and is formed by South Azerbaijanis of USA, which is the most hostile one toward Iran, and is just politics, and teaching Azerbaijani language, and not aimed for entertainment.

As long as languages are concerned, no, it's not generally true. Some languages like Luri are influenced by Farsi, while Azerbaijani, Turkmen, ... are not much influenced thanks to Turkish channels, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

Loan words are one thing, but deliberately using words that doesn't even exist in lexicon is another. Persian loanwords apply to specific terms only (literary), and is far fewer in spoken form. From what I have seen in local broadcoasting (youtube), they exaggerate it beyond any logic. It's ridiculous really, to use words that you cannot find in the lexicon.

And as for Persian influence, Tabriz dialect might be heavily influenced (still not on THAT level), but this is not true for rural areas. And I'm familiar with all dialects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> Well that's their ridiculous law. They want to basically make it easier to assimilate non-persians. But, most non persians, specially the ones like Turks, Kurds, Baouchis Arabs who have access to channels of neighboring countries in their own language, almost don't use Iranian channels at all.
> 
> Azerbaijanis mostly use the channels of Turkiye and second is Channels of Azerbaijan. The reason is that Turkish channels are more entertaining. Also, there was more Russian language related stuff in Azerbaijani channels specially when Azerbaijan was just getting independence. Also, there is another channel named Gunaz TV, broadcasting from Chicago, and is formed by South Azerbaijanis of USA, which is the most hostile one toward Iran, and is just politics, and teaching Azerbaijani language, and not aimed for entertainment.
> 
> As long as languages are concerned, no, it's not generally true. Some languages like Luri are influenced by Farsi, while Azerbaijani, Turkmen, ... are not much influenced thanks to Turkish channels, ...



So bro how did you learn Azeri Turkish? I know you are fluent in both Farsi and Turkish, did you learn it in Iran as well? I would like to learn Farsi and Turkish myself but if I learn Turkish it will probably be the one that people in Turkey speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> Loan words are one thing, but deliberately using words that doesn't even exist in lexicon is another. Persian loanwords apply to specific terms only, and is more seen in literary example, and far fewer in spoken form. And I'm talking about South Azerbaijani in Iran. From what I have seen in local broadcoasting (youtube) they exaggerate it beyond any logic.


the reason for that exaggeration is the law that I mentioned 


> And as for Persian influence on whole, Tabriz dialect might be heavily influenced, but this is not true for rural areas.



That's not true, bro. Specially if you look at how older people talk in Tabriz, that's not the case. Also, there is a trend among youth and children to getting their spoken language closer to Istanbul turkish(We call Turkish as "Istanbul Turkish", and call Azerbaijani as "Turkish"), which is because of the heavy influence of Turkish channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

ASQ-1918 said:


> Loan words are one thing,* but deliberately using words that doesn't even exist in lexicon is another.* Persian loanwords apply to specific terms only (literary), and is far fewer in spoken form. And I'm talking about South Azerbaijani in Iran. From what I have seen in local broadcoasting (youtube), *they exaggerate it beyond any logic.* It's ridiculous really, to use words that you cannot find in the lexicon.
> 
> And as for Persian influence, Tabriz dialect might be heavily influenced, but this is not true for rural areas. Most of east Azerbaijan province, Ardabil province are not even nearly influenced to that extent. And I'm familiar with all dialects.



Well the bold is what I meant by Persian influence, I meant like deliberately trying to add some words in that may not even fit to try and meet that 50% quota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

rahi2357 said:


> at the moment i have so many questions about it .but one thing i know. you absolutely made my day and opened a new door on my worldview and thank you very much for the time you spent to give a complete answer . i am reading it. i don't know how i missed it till now .
> 
> 
> INSHAALLAH  it's my pleasure .thanks.



Hello rahi, I would like to know if you guys read Allama Iqbal's farsi works in Iran still today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

KingMamba said:


> It didn't work for me, then again I was just an innocent casually strolling into the thread only to be bombarded with that.


This is much more understandable...






But you have to be familiar with the Heisenberg's uncertainty princible to get a meaning out of it;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> So bro how did you learn Azeri Turkish? I know you are fluent in both Farsi and Turkish, did you learn it in Iran as well? I would like to learn Farsi and Turkish myself but if I learn Turkish it will probably be the one that people in Turkey speak.



I am not fluent in Turkish, but I am fluent in Farsi. No, there is no turkish education in Iran. I have learnt some turkish from my parents, and pretty recently started to learn the Turkish writing as well. I think now I am getting mastered at Azeri keyboard. Hopefully, it is extremely easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> at the moment i have so many questions about it .but one thing i know. you absolutely made my day and opened a new door on my worldview and thank you very much for the time you spent to give a complete answer . i am reading it. i don't know how i missed it till now .


No problem 


> INSHAALLAH  it's my pleasure .thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

rmi5 said:


> the reason for that exaggeration is the law that I mentioned
> 
> That's not true, bro. Specially if you look at how older people talk in Tabriz, that's not the case. Also, there is a trend among youth and children to getting their spoken language closer to Istanbul turkish(We call Turkish as "Istanbul Turkish", and call Azerbaijani as "Turkish"), which is because of the heavy influence of Turkish channels.



I don't only mean in terms of loanwords. Certain sentence constructions of Tabriz dialect are Persian influenced, and also the vowel harmony is disrupted. There is a general "softening" of speech, almost the way Persians speak. But I don't know if this was a "newer" development or not.

But what I mean is even beyond that, it's not even just the overdose of Persian words, the way they construct sentences is totally alien. I remember seeing interviews with so-called Turkish members of Iranian majlis, the way they spoke simply amazed me, and I don't even remember it that well (everything wrong with their speech). if I find that video I can post and compare the way they talked, and the proper form they should had. It really seems like some kind of secret "law" like you describe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> some languages have limited hours of TV broadcasting(1 TV channel), but they need to use at least 50% of Farsi words in their





rmi5 said:


> the reason for that exaggeration is the law that I mentioned


Where is that 'law'? I have never heard of any stupid law like this and since you say it's a law, provide a link or source for it.


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> This is much more understandable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have to be familiar with the Heisenberg's uncertainty princible to get a meaning out of it;



Uncertainty and Casimir effect are not directly related, bro. but it is good to know them both. Both have immense philosophical connotations. One rejects the absolutism, and made tons of discussion in Copenhagen interpretation, and another one discredits causality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> I don't only mean in terms of loanwords. Certain sentence constructions of Tabriz dialect are Persian influenced, and also the vowel harmony is disrupted. There is a general "softening" of speech, almost the way Persians speak. But I don't know if this was a "newer" development or not.
> 
> But what I mean is even beyond that, it's not even just the overdose of Persian words, the way they construct sentences is totally alien. I remember seeing interviews with so-called Turkish members of Iranian majlis, the way they spoke simply amazed me, if I find that video I can post and compare the way they talked, and the proper form they should had. It really seems like some kind of secret "law" like you describe.



I know what you mean bro. I do endorse that Tabriz accent has some differences with the rest of South Azerbaijani accent. But, it was something that is fading away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Where is that 'law'? I have never heard of any stupid law like this and since you say it's a law, provide a link or source for it.



The law is for the national TV. Anyway, I have never seen you change your opinions in a discussion, which is alarming something called "Dogmatism". As far as sources are concerned, just do a simple search in Farsi, and you would find out tons of material about it  I am not falling in your trap of asking sources, then talking BS about every single one of them, even if Zarghami, himself, has said that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

rmi5 said:


> I know what you mean bro. I do endorse that Tabriz accent has some differences with the rest of South Azerbaijani accent. But, it was something that is fading away.



Tabriz - Qäydäş
Other dialects - Qardaş

A basic example of "softening" in Tabriz dialect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

KingMamba said:


> Hello rahi, I would like to know if you guys read Allama Iqbal's farsi works in Iran still today?


Hi . off course. here we call him " Iqbal lahoori " . we know him more as a poet. we had also 2 literature lessons about him during school time .
*ای غنچه خوابیده چو نرگس نگران خیز*

*کاشانه ما رفت به تاراج غمان خیز*

*از ناله مرغ چمن از بانگ اذان خیز*

*از گرمی هنگامه آتش نفسان خیز*

*از خواب گران، خواب گران، خواب گران خیز،*

*ازخواب گران خیز!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

rahi2357 said:


> Hi . off course. here we call him " Iqbal lahoori " . we know him more as a poet. we had also 2 literature lessons about him during school time .
> 
> دل ما بیدلان بردند و رفتند
> 
> مثال شعله افسردند و رفتند
> 
> 
> 
> بیا یک لحظه با عامان درآمیز
> 
> که خاصان باده ها خوردند و رفتند



Good to know, one of the reasons I want to learn farsi is to read his works. Many of his works I cannot read because they are in farsi, only his urdu or english works. I can read the english translations but that takes away from the poem.

Funny you call him Lahori but he was not from Lahore but my city of Sailkot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ASQ-1918 said:


> Tabriz - Qäydäş
> Other dialects - Qardaş
> 
> A basic example of "softening" in Tabriz dialect.



Yup, exactly. Anyway, İ am not tebrizli, so I need to ask my tebrizli friends to understand why they have such thing. I think it's maybe not related to farsi, like in your example, but I need to do some search about it then get back to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> The law is for the national TV. Anyway, I have never seen you change your opinions in a discussion, which is alarming something called "Dogmatism". As far as sources are concerned, just do a simple search in Farsi, and you would find out tons of material about it  I am not falling in your trap of asking sources, then talking BS about every single one of them, even if Zarghami, himself, has said that.


I don't know if you have learned this 'dogmatism' word just recently, since you like so much to use it. Why should I change my opinion when I'm not convinced that I'm wrong? Can't I say the same thing about you since you always let your hatred drive your opinion and are even also ready to lie for it? 

There is no law that says non-Persian languages should use 50% Persian words. Even a 2 year old will laugh at it. Who the hell is going to count percentage of Farsi words used? You could use another more appropriate lie at least.

Before I write the previous post, I did search for it and found nothing, because no such stupid law exists, perhaps except for you.

You prove to me that this 'law' exists and then I won't be 'dogmatic' and will change my opinion. I have heard Turkish on tv and I haven't noticed any '50% Farsi words. Are there Farsi words in Azeri Turkish spoken in Iran? Of course, there are many words, because we are living in the same country, just like there are many Turkish words in Farsi, and it's a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

@Serpentine

Forget about the "percentage", but it's a fact that they exaggerate it somehow (not just words). So much that even I have noticed it in my few encounters with Turkish language Iranian broadcasting, and I believe rmi5 talks about what he has read in local Iranian (Turkish) websites itself, so it's actually true. I don't know why they do that, better ask them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Uncertainty and Casimir effect are not directly related, bro. but it is good to know them both. Both have immense philosophical connotations. One rejects the absolutism, and made tons of discussion in Copenhagen interpretation, and another one discredits causality



Mate these random particles popping around and between the plates.

Isn't uncertainty is the reason why these particles randomly popping in the area ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> I don't know if you have learned this 'dogmatism' word just recently, since you like so much to use it. Why should I change my opinion when I'm not convinced that I'm wrong? Can't I say the same thing about you since you always let your hatred drive your opinion and are even also ready to lie for it?
> 
> There is no law that says non-Persian languages should use 50% Persian words. Even a 2 year old will laugh at it. Who the hell is going to count percentage of Farsi words used? You could use another more appropriate lie at least.
> 
> Before I write the previous post, I did search for it and found nothing, because no such stupid law exists, perhaps except for you.
> 
> You prove to me that this 'law' exists and then I won't be 'dogmatic' and will change my opinion. I have heard Turkish on tv and I haven't noticed any '50% Farsi words. Are there Farsi words in Azeri Turkish spoken in Iran? Of course, there are many words, because we are living in the same country, just like there are many Turkish words in Farsi, and it's a fact.





You are dogmatic and racist.
You were/are also denying racism, while the representative of your parliament himself, said that the budget spent for Isfahan(Persian city) has been 90 times more than the one spent for West Azerbaijan during the whole Pahlavi + islamic republic era. Since I know you would troll like this very quoted post of yours, I prefer not to waste my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ASQ-1918 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Forget about the "percentage", but it's fact that they exaggerate it somehow. So much that even I have noticed it in my few encounters with Turkish language Iranian broadcasting, and I believe rmi5 talks about what he has read in local Iranian (Turkish) websites itself, so it's pretty real. I don't know why they do that, better ask them.



My brother in law is a Turk from Urmia and I'll make sure to ask him about anything weird in Turkish spoken on national television. If he notices it, it means something is off and if not, that means that there is no problem.

Why always looking for conspiracy theories? Azeri Turks and rest of us have been part of this county since like forever, so I don't understand why this is so weird if both of our languages have affected each other. Of course you can't expect the Turkish spoken in Iran to be the same as one spoken in your country.

But if against all the odds, it's proved to me that such a stupid law exists, I'll change my mind for sure.



rmi5 said:


> You are dogmatic and racist.
> You were/are also denying racism, while the representative of your parliament himself, said that the budget spent for Isfahan(Persian city) has been 90 times more than the one spent for West Azerbaijan during the whole Pahlavi + islamic republic era. Since I know you would troll like this very quoted post of yours, I prefer not to waste my time.



Now it's proved again that you are out of arguments and used your amateurish ways of diversion. Just simply say that you can't prove your own word, simple as that.

Btw, since you used an example that even a 2 year old wouldn't use, would you please also compare Isfahan's budget with 'Persian' impoversihed provinces like South Khorasan, North Khorsan, Semnan and Yazd? Why only with western Azerbaijan province?

Take these 'Gunaz tv' like rants to those people who are illiterate enough to believe such stupid arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ASQ-1918 said:


> Tabriz - Qäydäş
> Other dialects - Qardaş
> 
> A basic example of "softening" in Tabriz dialect.



Qäydäş sounds gay.... 

We say Kardeş

In Ankara, people say "Gardaş" more strong form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ASQ-1918

Serpentine said:


> My brother in law is a Turk from Urmia and I'll make sure to ask him about anything weird in Turkish spoken on national television. If he notices it, it means something is off and if not, that means that there is no problem.
> 
> Why always looking for conspiracy theories? Azeri Turks and rest of us have been part of this county since like forever, so I don't understand why this is so weird if both of our languages have affected each other. Of course you can't expect the Turkish spoken in Iran to be the same as one spoken in your country.
> 
> But if against all the odds, it's proved to me that such a stupid law exists, I'll change my mind for sure.



I'm not, it was mentioned and so I stated something I had noticed as well. If I could found that video, I could explain. But whatever, not really important.

I'm not saying there is some kind of "law", and I don't know the reason why some talk like that on television. Just my observation from language point of view.


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate these random particles popping around and between the plates.
> 
> Isn't uncertainty is the reason why these particles randomly popping in the area ?



No, the reason is time traveling to the past  It simply means that causality is garbage  since something in future has determined your present time.  In contrast to common believe of common people about time, time is not like moving on a liner axis, but it is like a set of complex numbers forming surface of a sphere. Basically, such projection shows why asking what has happened before big bang is a non-sense question. It is like asking what is the point in the south of south pole of a sphere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Now it's proved again that you are out of arguments and used your amateurish ways of diversion. Just simply say that you can't prove your own word, simple as that.
> 
> Btw, since you used an example that even a 2 year old wouldn't use, would you please also compare Isfahan's budget with 'Persian' impoversihed provinces like South Khorasan, North Khorsan, Semnan and Yazd? Why only with western Azerbaijan province?
> 
> Take these 'Gunaz tv' like rants to those people who are illiterate enough to believe such stupid arguments.



I told you. Your answer is always trolling and saying bunch of non-sense like this post of yours. Anyway, there is no medicine for people like you.


----------



## Azizam

rahi2357 said:


> that's right. cuz they can't translate it's rhythm (we call " وزن " ) or they can't give you the exact meaning or professions of a poem.
> 
> 
> 
> lol  then why we call him lahori? maybe cuz he spent most of his life and died in lahor.
> 
> anyway you should learn persian man.
> " His love of the Persian language is evident in his works and poetry. He says in one of his poems:
> 
> گرچہ ہندی در عذوبت شکر است
> 
> _garche Hindi dar uzūbat shekkar ast_
> 
> طرز گفتار دري شيرين تر است
> 
> _tarz-e goftar-e Dari shirin tar ast_
> 
> Translation: _Even though in sweetness Hindi* is sugar_ – _(but) speech method in Dari (Persian) is sweeter *
> 
> _
> goodnight fellas


Yeah mam gotta agree. Persian language sounds better or sweeter than any other language out there but English in British accent sounds posh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ASQ-1918 said:


> I'm not, it was mentioned and so I stated something I had noticed as well. If I found that video, I could explain. But whatever, not really important.
> I'm not saying there is some kind of "law", and I don't know the reason.


The reason of my reaction was that this 'law' or anything like that is so stupid that I couldn't take it.
Law or not, if such thing or regulation exists for people who talk on tv, to force them to speak differently compared to their mother tongue or how they naturally speak, it will change my mind about many things.

As you said correctly, language spoken in Tabriz and Urmia use much more Persian words and it's natural. But in some rural areas, their language has remained more intact and less influenced, In a way that I have even heard there are some structures used in rural areas that are either not understood by urbanized Azeris or very odd for them. Not only for Turkish, but other languages spoken in Iran. It's natural because urbanized people have better access to media and people who speak a language other than Turkish.



rmi5 said:


> I told you. Your answer is always trolling and saying bunch of non-sense like this post of yours. Anyway, there is no medicine for people like you.



Once again, out of answers.


----------



## KingMamba

rahi2357 said:


> that's right. cuz they can't translate it's rhythm (we call " وزن " ) or they can't give you the exact meaning or professions of a poem.
> 
> 
> 
> lol  then why we call him lahori? maybe cuz he spent most of his life and died in lahor.
> 
> anyway you should learn persian man.
> " His love of the Persian language is evident in his works and poetry. He says in one of his poems:
> 
> گرچہ ہندی در عذوبت شکر است
> 
> _garche Hindi dar uzūbat shekkar ast_
> 
> طرز گفتار دري شيرين تر است
> 
> _tarz-e goftar-e Dari shirin tar ast_
> 
> Translation: _Even though in sweetness Hindi* is sugar_ – _(but) speech method in Dari (Persian) is sweeter *
> 
> _
> goodnight fellas



Yeah he died in Lahore probably that is why. Yeah man I will for sure.


----------



## ای ایران

ASQ-1918 said:


> I don't only mean in terms of loanwords. Certain sentence constructions of Tabriz dialect are Persian influenced, and also the vowel harmony is disrupted. There is a general "softening" of speech, almost the way Persians speak. But I don't know if this was a "newer" development or not.
> 
> But what I mean is even beyond that, it's not even just the overdose of Persian words, the way they construct sentences is totally alien. I remember seeing interviews with so-called Turkish members of Iranian majlis, the way they spoke simply amazed me, and I don't even remember it that well (everything wrong with their speech). if I find that video I can post and compare the way they talked, and the proper form they should had. It really seems like some kind of secret "law" like you describe.


I dont understand the point you are trying to make. Persian is not a foreign language to Azerbaijan. Just because it is not the mother tongue of Azeris, it is still not foreign to that region or people. The original Azeri/Azari language wasnt Turkic and even after the language of the region started changing with the Qezelbash settlements the Safavids still used and promoted Persian as their language of court and of writing. It is a precedent that was set before them and one which they maintained all over Iran, just like every other dynasty and regime that came after them.

Do you really think that some bogus Russian orientalism will detach Azerbaijan from Iran?

You must be suffering from some kind of inferiority complex vis-a-vis Russian cultural domination. Attacking Persian culture and language over the internet from a place of ignorance isnt going to help you achieve anything.


----------



## ASQ-1918

What the hell are you talking about? Anything relevant to what I said?

And keep your boring stories to yourself. 

At least Serpentine has some sense, for example he's aware that rural people in most cases are not bilingual (only speaking in Turkish) and that Persian has spread only because of modern-day schools and mostly in urban areas obviously.

Your last two lines makes absolutely no sense, you don't know what the hell your talking about, or what I was talking about for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

ASQ-1918 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Anything relevant to what I said?
> 
> And keep your boring stories to yourself. The language of Azerbaijan is "Turki" and they are Turks, "Azeri/Azari" is a made-up term, which for example does not exist in Azerbaijan Republic.At least Serpentine has some sense, for example hes aware that rural people in most cases are not bilingual (only speaking in Turkish) and that Persian has spread only because of modern-day schools and mostly in urban areas obviously, that should tell you if Persian is foreign to them or not.
> 
> Your last two lines makes absolutely no sense, you don't know what the hell your talking about, or what I was talking about for that matter.


I dont care about Azerbaijan Republic and i see straight through your snide bullshit, so drop it. Everything about that country down to the suffixes you use on your names is a product of Russian occupation, imperialism and orientalism. It isnt an achievement of your own doing, its the result of an imposition on you right down to the drawing of its borders and choice of Baku as its capital city. But i am not sorry about that, good for them for being Russified-Turks. They still share their culture with Iran however, no matter how much that makes you feel insecure about your national identity. There's no point even trying to deny this and claim that Persian is foreign to Azerbaijan. This land is Iran as Shiraz is and will always be, and Persian will always have a place there in some form or another because the people dont oppose it or consider it foreign, unlike what you wish.


----------



## ای ایران

ASQ-1918 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Anything relevant to what I said?
> 
> And keep your boring stories to yourself. It's especially weird when you seemingly Islamists pop-up with those ridiculous Pan-Iranist theories. @Serpentine, a part of the problem is people like these who cannot even accept Turks of Azerbaijan for what they are.
> 
> At least Serpentine has some sense, for example he's aware that rural people in most cases are not bilingual (only speaking in Turkish) and that Persian has spread only because of modern-day schools and mostly in urban areas obviously, that should tell you if Persian is foreign to them or not.
> 
> Your last two lines makes absolutely no sense, you don't know what the hell your talking about, or what I was talking about for that matter.


Ps, since you edited your post. I am not an Islamist. I dont give a shit about political Islam or velayat-e faghih. And i do accept you for what you are, and i am happy for you that your country is independent. Good for you. It is people like you that are insecure and in denial about how deeply entwined your Republic is historically and culturally with Iran.


----------



## ASQ-1918

ای ایران said:


> I dont care about Azerbaijan Republic and i see straight through your snide bullshit, so drop it. Everything about that country down to the suffixes you use on your names is a product of Russian occupation, imperialism and orientalism. It isnt an achievement of your own doing, its the result of an imposition on you right down to the drawing of its borders and choice of Baku as its capital city. But i am not sorry about that, good for them for being Russified-Turks. They still share their culture with Iran however, no matter how much that makes you feel insecure about your national identity. There's no point even trying to deny this and claim that Persian is foreign to Azerbaijan. This land is Iran as Shiraz is and will always be, and Persian will always have a place there in some form or another because the people dont oppose it or consider it foreign, unlike what you wish.



Still makes no sense. None of what you wrote has any relevance with the discussion we had.

@Serpentine, just for the sake of avoiding unneccessary trolling and repetition of things said millionth times, please delete these posts.


----------



## ای ایران

ASQ-1918 said:


> Still makes no sense. None of what you wrote has any relevance with the discussion.


----------



## ASQ-1918

By the way, I had wrote something else because I hadn't read your post properly, after reading it more properly I realized that you are still repeating what you had said earlier.

I only talked about what I had observed on some broadcasts, which had nothing to do with Iran's territorial integrity or anything. And adding words and features alien to Azerbaijani language has nothing to do with status of Persian language in Azerbaijan, you cannot simply alter a language like that. I wrote about this from language point of view only.


----------



## ای ایران

ASQ-1918 said:


> By the way, I had wrote something else because I hadn't read your post properly, after reading it I realized that you are still repeating what you said earlier.
> 
> I only talked about what I had observed on some broadcasts, which had nothing to do with Iran's territorial integrity or anything. And adding words and features alien to Azerbaijani has nothing to do with status of Persian language in Azerbaijan.


Ok dude, my apologies then to you.


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> oh my goodness. faghat mikhastam yekio peyda konam ke age khoonde bashatesh nazaresho bedoonam vali tahala ba shekast robero shodam.. pas nakhoon etemad yerooze saakhte nashode ke ba ye ketab bar baadesh bedam vali beza kholasasho begam.ghaziye ine ke too ba'zi az mavarede naadere hypnotism dide shode ke taraf khatereati az zamanhaye gozashte ta shayad chand hezar sal ghabl ro bazgoo karde dar halate khalse ke darvaghe tori bayan shode ke engar oon fard ghablan rooye koreye zamin zendegi mikarde va tamame joziate tarikhiye oon dore ro ham dar khateratesh avorde va gahi hata kesi ke dar sale 2014 hamkaresh hast maslan dar zendegiye ghablish be noyi ba oon fard barkhordi dashte. va az kasani ke in khaterato bazgoo mikardand dar halate khalse soalhayi porsidan azashoon az joziate oon doreye tarikhi ta bedoonan ke inchizha tavahom boode ya sanadiat dare va dar kamale ta'ajob dide shode ke aksare joziat dorosto daghigh boode va gahan behtar az joziati ke tarikhdanha az gozashte midoonestand. banabar in 2 farziye voijood khahad dasht agar ghabol konim ke in khaterat dorost bashan. 1 tanasokh 2 ijade noyi ertebat ba shabakeye agahiye jamyi va ijade hamhesi... ela akhar ke khodesh baz 1 ketabe.. hala khod dani mikhay bekhoon mikhay nakhoon


That seems somehow interesting, but if and only if, I could be sure about the credibility of the book, the results, and the research.
You know, like this zombie concept getting popular in movie industry during recent 2, 3 years, that reincarnation theory is also getting over rated in book industry via recent years, so lets do a more thorough investigation on the book before deciding about it, I'll use my own set of network , so dude, try staying tuned, for the results to be announced. 


BTW,
in "dide shode" ha ro ke mikhoondam yad famil door mioftadam 


rahi2357 said:


> dide shode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ASQ-1918 said:


> Tabriz - Qäydäş
> Other dialects - Qardaş
> 
> A basic example of "softening" in Tabriz dialect.





rmi5 said:


> Yup, exactly. Anyway, İ am not tebrizli, so I need to ask my tebrizli friends to understand why they have such thing. I think it's maybe not related to farsi, like in your example, but I need to do some search about it then get back to you.


its not related to farsi for example people from Bonab and Ajab Shir use "y" instead of "r" like Tabriz--->Tabyiz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Serpentine 

Clean thread from page 1166 to 1168


----------



## RazPaK

Hazzy997 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Clean thread from page 1166 to 1168



What's up hazzy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> What's up hazzy.



Have a long night. I checked this thread to find those posts. Hopefully Serpentine will clean them. During that process @Surenas posts were entertaining. Even though he called us 'lizard eaters', his 'Azerbaboon' slur made me laugh when I'm not in mood to laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

@Hazzy997


----------



## Falcon29

RazPaK said:


> @Hazzy997



Naaah.  

Next time Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Hazzy997 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Clean thread from page 1166 to 1168


consider it done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

Ostad said:


> its not related to farsi for example people from Bonab and Ajab Shir use "y" instead of "r" like Tabriz--->Tabyiz



Not necessarily, but it's an example of softening.

For example the word "qayıt" becomes "qéyit" in Tabriz dialect (contrary to vowel harmony).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

@Ostad

If you want to hear the western dialect (Qarabağ, Gence, Tovuz-Qazax, Göyçe, Borçalı). 

"Arılar, gül mənəm qonuƞ (qonunq) üstümə, mənñən nə çəksəñiz saf çəkərsiñiz"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news_albums/359721/19388/resized/resized_780309_455.jpg

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news_albums/359721/19388/resized/resized_780322_797.jpg

http://www.abna.ir/cache/image/2014/11/03/20cb0b55894f7dc23efa4f15133f42b9.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Ostad said:


> consider it done.


 
As far as I'm aware he's responsible for this forum section. And when he gets online it should be cleaned. I don't see why you think it's a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Hazzy997 said:


> As far as I'm aware he's responsible for this forum section. And when he gets online it should be cleaned. I don't see why you think it's a big deal.


thats the point its not a big deal.



ASQ-1918 said:


> @Ostad
> 
> If you want to hear the western dialect (Qarabağ, Gence, Tovuz-Qazax, Göyçe, Borçalı).
> 
> "Arılar, gül mənəm qonuƞ (qonunq) üstümə, mənñən nə çəksəñiz saf çəkərsiñiz"


 
personally i think Ardabil and Zanjan's dialect is, lets say purer than Tabriz dialect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Ostad said:


> thats the point its not a big deal.



What do you want me to say 'please' ?


----------



## Ostad

Hazzy997 said:


> What do you want me to say 'please' ?


that would be nice. but its not a big deal. 
time to go enjoy your time here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@New :

andaki time dashte basham injoori az mardomam defa mikonam :

Gunmen kill five in Saudi Arabia, six suspects arrested.

albate alanam dobare bayad beshinam paye dars yek emtehan dige daram 

parchamo midam dastet , havaset bashe behesh  @kollang 

miram dobare chand rooz dige miam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> @New :
> 
> andaki time dashte basham injoori az mardomam defa mikonam :
> 
> Gunmen kill five in Saudi Arabia, six suspects arrested.
> 
> albate alanam dobare bayad beshinam paye dars yek emtehan dige daram
> 
> parchamo midam dastet , havaset bashe behesh  @kollang
> 
> miram dobare chand rooz dige miam







rahi2357 said:


> there are other books from different authors on this issue .
> 
> wiki
> بازگشت روح - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> 
> روانشناسان نوین موارد بسیار متعددی از بازگشت روح پس از مرگ به زندگی را ثبت کرده‌اند که برخی از آنها از این قرار است:
> 
> 
> دکتر استیونسون بیش از ۲۰۰۰ مورد کودکانی را که زندگیهای گذشته خود را به خاطر می‌آورده‌اند ثبت کرده‌است. این کودکان گاهی به زبان دیگری صحبت می‌کرده‌اند که پدر و مادر آنها اصلا نمی‌شناخته‌اند و یا آنکه از گنج و یا چیزهای مخفی خبر داده‌اند که هیچگاه از آن خبر نداشته‌اند.[۱]
> دکتر مایکل نیوتن همچنین در کتاب خود سفر روح به شواهدی بر خورده‌است که خلاصه برخی از آنها از این قرار است:
> بازگشت به جسم و انتخاب اختیاری زندگی زمینی.[۲]
> کلاس رفتن و امکان رشد در برزخ [۳]
> نتیجه اعمال زشت در زندگیهای بعدی و در برزخ[۴]
> طبقه بندی شش گانه ارواح[۵]
> بازنگری کتابهای زندگی در برزخ[۶]
> امکان خلق به اذن الهی برای ارواح رشد یافته[۷]
> 
> دکتر برایان ال وایس همچنین در کتاب خو*د استادان بسیار زندگیهای بسیار* مدعی است:
> برخی از مطالب مربوط به بازگشت روح در زمان مسیحیت اولیه از اناجیل رسمی حذف شده اند[۸]
> در صورتی که دیونی داشته باشید در زندگی بعدی باید آن را بپردازید.[۹]
> شناختن افرادی که در زندگی‌های قبلی شما بودند-صفحهٔ ۴۰-۵۶
> 
> 
> you can find it in so many places even these religious answering websites like this one :
> در مورد زندگی های متوالی که در هیپنوتیزم اثبات شده است چه می گوئید؟ - گنجینه پاسخ‌ها - اسلام کوئست - مرجعی برای پاسخگویی به سوالات دینی، اعتقادی و شرعی
> 
> but that's just an experience .no one really knows why and how. personally, i think these inspirations come from the dark world   lol
> 
> anyway i am trying to understand casimir effect which @rmi5 mentioned. that's amazing .you could also be sure about it's credibility
> 
> 
> 
> bas avataresho gozashtam khossoosiaate famile dooro peyda kardam be rmi5 ham ke casimir effecto tozih dad goftam *dar* e tazeyi bar jahan binim baz kardi  "opened a new door.. "


Thanks dude, interesting. If credibility confirmed, would be considered a high priority

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

ای ایران said:


> I dont care about Azerbaijan Republic and i see straight through your snide bullshit, so drop it. Everything about that country down to the suffixes you use on your names is a product of Russian occupation, imperialism and orientalism. It isnt an achievement of your own doing, its the result of an imposition on you right down to the drawing of its borders and choice of Baku as its capital city. But i am not sorry about that, good for them for being Russified-Turks. They still share their culture with Iran however, no matter how much that makes you feel insecure about your national identity. There's no point even trying to deny this and claim that Persian is foreign to Azerbaijan. *This land is Iran as Shiraz is* *and will always be*, and Persian will always have a place there in some form or another because the people dont oppose it or consider it foreign, unlike what you wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK




----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> This woman is worth a thousand men -Tahmineh milani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sedao sima represents (watch after 1:10 )


Although not a quite scientific speaking, but mere truth, and now people here, and basically in every corner of this illiterate country (whom are under the heavy fire of the propaganda machine), would start calling her, "amele biganeh" "gharbzade" "fetnegar" "monharef" "Abii" "Rmi5"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

OK kids.get back to your kindergartens now, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Although not a quite scientific speaking, but mere truth, and now people here, and basically in every corner of this illiterate country (whom are under the heavy fire of the propaganda machine), would start calling her, "amele biganeh" "gharbzade" "fetnegar" "monharef" "Abii" "Rmi5"


mate forget about scientific. you don't see such a woman in zarghami's tv everyday.




xenon54 said:


> Deal?
> 
> 
> View attachment 145729
> 
> 
> @Ostad @asena_great @Sinan @rmi5 @Serpentine @haman10


dude i think you took our capital .give it back right NOW 







asena_great said:


> ohh the last thing i wanted to add long live *PERSIAN GLUF *


ok

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

rahi2357 said:


> dude i think you took our capital .give it back right NOW


But you got Diyarbakir and Batman (yes, it really exists) in exchange. 

Seriously i had in my mind that Tehran was more central and not so close to Caspian sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Deal?
> 
> 
> View attachment 145729
> 
> 
> @Ostad @asena_great @Sinan @rmi5 @Serpentine @haman10



They can have southeastern region for free IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> They can have southeastern region for free IMO.


I think not even Iranians want it, seems like we have to deal with it, they didnt liked my deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

@Serpentine 

can you ban @Parthianshot ? we don't want this racist in our chill thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Gilamard said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> can you ban @Parthianshot ? we don't want this racist in our chill thread



I say free speech to everyone. Racists, Jihadists,. everyone should be able to speak up their minds without insulting other people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Mate i dont like this sentence.


Yeah, i get it...  Editted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Gilamard said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> can you ban @Parthianshot ? we don't want this racist in our chill thread


Please show me specific posts. If he has done anything wrong, he will be gone for good. I can only ban people based on clear violations in specific posts.

Edit: I just saw that post, he received an infraction.

@Parthianshot Keep your racist dreams nonsense to yourself, no one is interested here. Another post like that and you will be on a 2 week vacation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> basically in every corner of this illiterate country (whom are under the heavy fire of the propaganda machine)


dobare hamoon ashoo hamoon kase shod ke 

bebin baradar , man nemidoonam chera een ehsas behet dast dade ke chon ye lisans gerefti az yek daneshgah moatabar va tafakorate mokhalef dari , dige hame mardomi ke een tarafi hastan bi savadan 

lotfan dige az lafze bi savad vase eshare kardan be amsal man (ke ghataan tedademoon az shoma bishtare  ) estefade nakon ..... hata age khasti tohin bokon eshkal nadare , vali bi savado nagoo 

dar mored oun heavy propaganda ham arz mikonam ke ma ham mesle shoma be khoda be internet dast resi darim  ma ham mesle shoma BBC o CNN o hezar ta cherto pert dige nega mikonim ..... ama chon entekhaab ma chize digarist dar natije hamamoon bisavad va omol tashrif darim 

are dadash , donya male shoma ha 

tahmine ham be mardom tohin kard , hosele tozih dadanesh niiist badan sar forsat ishala

va men allah al-tofiq

==============================
@xenon54 @Sinan @asena_great

one more joke about persian gulf and i'll be on over your heads again , alright ? dumba$$es

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> you've earn it
> i'll start sat. inshaallah , have and exam
> @Serpentine infraction please



Mate, you and mohsenam always call the mods. But you are the ones who does insults and gets banned in the process....

I mean, i have not said anything about the gulf and you are calling me dumba$$.... i mean what were you expecting from me to say ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Iranians and Turks are gay lovers. Just look at this thread, they love do drama together. Then fight with each other, repents, and do the whole process over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> Iranians and Turks are gay lovers. Just look at this thread, they love do drama together. Then fight with each other, repents, and do the whole process over again.



Lol, hazzy. 

How about the ones who threatens people by beheading ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Lol, hazzy.
> 
> How about the ones who threatens people by beheading ?



I never did that, I just stated fact that militant extremist have bad fate in ME. 

My Prancing Horse beats your Atatwolf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> you've earn it
> i'll start sat. inshaallah , have and exam


Oh boy i cant wait, but pls do it a little bit early before i go out. 










Hazzy997 said:


> Iranians and Turks are gay lovers.


And you are the middle man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> dobare hamoon ashoo hamoon kase shod ke
> 
> bebin baradar , man nemidoonam chera een ehsas behet dast dade ke chon ye lisans gerefti az yek daneshgah moatabar va tafakorate mokhalef dari , dige hame mardomi ke een tarafi hastan bi savadan
> 
> lotfan dige az lafze bi savad vase eshare kardan be amsal man (ke ghataan tedademoon az shoma bishtare  ) estefade nakon ..... hata age khasti tohin bokon eshkal nadare , vali bi savado nagoo
> 
> dar mored oun heavy propaganda ham arz mikonam ke ma ham mesle shoma be khoda be internet dast resi darim  ma ham mesle shoma BBC o CNN o hezar ta cherto pert dige nega mikonim ..... ama chon entekhaab ma chize digarist dar natije hamamoon bisavad va omol tashrif darim
> 
> are dadash , donya male shoma ha
> 
> tahmine ham be mardom tohin kard , hosele tozih dadanesh niiist badan sar forsat ishala
> 
> va men allah al-tofiq



هل سبق لك بأن ذهب الی صلاة الجمعة؟ هناك بدء زعيم المحادثة بجمله المعروف
"اوصیکم و *نفسی* بتقوالله"
أنا أتحدث في نفس الاتجاه ایضا و لا أنوي إهانة لك او شخص الاخر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Oh boy i cant wait, but pls do it a little bit early before i go out.
> 
> View attachment 145958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad you are the middle man.



Xenon back with the gay jokes. 

And that gay gif. 



New said:


> هل سبق لك بأن ذهب الی صلاة الجمعة؟ هناك بدء زعيم المحادثة بجمله المعروف
> "اوصیکم و *نفسی* بتقوالله"
> أنا أتحدث في نفس الاتجاه ایضا و لا أنوي إهانة لك او شخص الاخر



زنان زيبا و پیتزا در حال حاضر آزاد سازی فلسطین

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hazzy997 said:


> Xenon back with the gay jokes.
> 
> And that gay gif.


You started it and i never made gay jokes as far as i remember.... wait... nevermind i remember now, still didnt forget huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Hazzy997 said:


> I never did that, I just stated fact that militant extremist have bad fate in ME.



Well, i heard that you did that, also you showed some graphic photos, and went crazy.....so they banned you.



Hazzy997 said:


> Xenon back with the gay jokes.
> And that gay gif.



Hazzy you just came back.... why you are messing with us ?

I don't want you to be banned again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Well, i heard that you did that, also you showed some graphic photos, and went crazy.....so they banned you.


Man, thank god they unbanned Haman and Hazzy, the forum became 300% more interesting, i admit i missed them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Well, i heard that you did that, also you showed some graphic photos, and went crazy.....so they banned you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hazzy you just came back.... why you are messing with us ?
> 
> I don't want you to be banned again.



Me and Xenon are having fun stubid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> لا أنوي إهانة لك او شخص الاخر


lol , tnx but it looked like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Hazzy you just came back.... why you are messing with us ?
> I don't want you to be banned again.


Easy dude, me and Hazzy may have differences at some points but i wont take something like this serious, hes a funny guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Oh boy i cant wait, but pls do it a little bit early before i go out.
> 
> View attachment 145958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are the middle man.


i'll leave u guys with sth to remeber during the days i'm gone :

Çay Bahçesi | Page 407

^_^


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> i'll leave u guys with sth to remeber during the days i'm gone :
> 
> Çay Bahçesi | Page 407
> 
> ^_^


C'mon man you are disappointing me, lets leave it now, come with something more original at saturday as you promised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Hazzy997 said:


> زنان زيبا و پیتزا در حال حاضر آزاد سازی فلسطین


What?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Targon Please don't do the troll job here, you are one of the best Turkish members here, that's not what I expected.

@haman10 It was a little trolling by @asena_great. @Sinan and @xenon54 had nothing to do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> It was a little trolling by


did issue infractions or not ?

just check out your PM in the other place


----------



## Falcon29

New said:


> What?



Beautiful women+pizza+liberation of Palestine in Babylon translate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Berid sar bezarid ru mohr va boland nashid ...

berid khoda ru 1000000X shokr konid .... berid namaz shab bekhoonid .....

chon ina ru nemikhoonid :










from my library in the basement where is keep my old books 

note that i've studied all these books during one term that is six 6 month ....

go pray to allah now 

@rahi2357 me and u are heros bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

our bros and sisters in baku :

سوگواری شیعیان باکو + تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

kermanshah :

48 شهید سپاه برای گازرسانی در کرمانشاه - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir 



عکس/ عزاداری روز عاشورا در قزوین - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

عکس/ عشق به حسین در قلب منچستر - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Berid sar bezarid ru mohr va boland nashid ...
> 
> berid khoda ru 1000000X shokr konid .... berid namaz shab bekhoonid .....
> 
> chon ina ru nemikhoonid :
> 
> View attachment 146006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from my library in the basement where is keep my old books
> 
> note that i've studied all these books during one term that is six 6 month ....
> 
> go pray to allah now
> 
> @rahi2357 me and u are heros bro


Jam kon dadashi
Bebin.ina hame ru ham andazeye ye ketabe control faziye ma ham nemishe 
@Ostad

...........................


Sinan va turkiye do vajeye sade.va pan turk yek vajeye morrakab va tabriz paytakhte Azerbaijane sharghiye...(daram mottarjeme sinan ro sare kar mizaram....)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Jam kon dadashi


dadash fadat sham , see the left book that says "human anatomy" ?

here is one of its pages :






now see the one from immunology :






read two of its sentences and i'll admit you guys are better than us :lol;

moshtagh 16 mishe chand ?  

jooje ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> dadash fadat sham , see the left book that says "human anatomy" ?
> 
> here is one of its pages :
> 
> View attachment 146124
> 
> 
> now see the one from immunology :
> 
> View attachment 146128
> 
> 
> read two of its sentences and i'll admit you guys are better than us :lol;
> 
> moshtagh 16 mishe chand ?
> 
> jooje ha


Manzuret jazre 16 bud dige?

Jigar,qeyre ine ke montazri ta mohandesaye bargh S-300 Irani ro besazan ta to biyay inja bahash poz bedi??

Vay khodaye man!!!
http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/447135/نخستین-تصاویر-از-زنده‌شدن-زاینده‌رود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Sinan va turkiye do vajeye sade.va pan turk yek vajeye morrakab va tabriz paytakhte Azerbaijane sharghiye...(daram mottarjeme sinan ro sare kar mizaram....)



Mate, have you ever seen me. Talking with Turkish users in Turkish about some Iranian user ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> @haman10 It was a little trolling by @asena_great. @Sinan and @xenon54 had nothing to do with it.


do u know me for trolling ? do u even know me to post in iranian section the number of my post here even dont reach the number of your hand's finger ? what i wirte was a very small respond to one of your racist dude not a trolling , btw if u consider my post as trolling what do u consider your dude's post ?

well i didin't get any alert other wise would awnser u sooner



haman10 said:


> did issue infractions or not ?
> 
> just check out your PM in the other place


pardon do u talking about me ?


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Mate, have you ever seen me. Talking with Turkish users in Turkish about some Iranian user ?


LoL @haman10 Told ya 

I was teaching haman a Persian grammar lesson.I said sinan and Turkiye are two simple words whereas Pan-turk is a complex word.and Tabriz is the capital of East Azarbaijan province.

Knowing you monitor our section for 24/7,I thought I could confuse your translator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> LoL @haman10 Told ya
> 
> I was teaching haman a Persian grammar lesson.I said sinan and Turkiye are two simple words whereas Pan-turk is a complex word.and Tabriz is the capital of East Azarbaijan province.
> 
> Knowing you monitor our section for 24/7,I thought I could confuse your translator



What you wrote is irrelevant, you are talking about me in a language that i can't understand. It's called talking behind soe ones back. Which you will never see me doing it.

But it is a habit among some of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> What you wrote is irrelevant, you are talking about me in a language that i can't understand. It's called talking behind soe ones back. Which you will never see me doing it.
> 
> But it is a habit among some of you.


Since you have someone to translate, that is not "talking behind you".
And I wasn't talking behind you in the first place.only reminding some grammar lessons and also a little bit of a experiment

Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Manzuret jazre 16 bud dige?


are  




kollang said:


> Jigar,qeyre ine ke montazri ta mohandesaye bargh S-300 Irani ro besazan ta to biyay inja bahash poz bedi??


age ma naboodim , oun mohandesa alan zende naboodan  

search for Infant mortality rate 




kollang said:


> LoL @haman10 Told ya


Lololololol   

goddamn you got 'em 



asena_great said:


> well i didin't get any alert other wise would awnser u sooner


but u still saw it cause you and your buddies are like homeless people .... 

why dont u check out your own stupid section and post there ? oh wait , no one cares abt that part of the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

=============================

look at this clown :

Anus rats leader threatens hezbollah 

anus-rats threaten hezbollah in al-ghalamoun looool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> are
> 
> 
> 
> age ma naboodim , oun mohandesa alan zende naboodan
> 
> search for Infant mortality rate
> 
> 
> 
> Lololololol
> 
> goddamn you got 'em
> 
> 
> but u still saw it cause you and your buddies are like homeless people ....
> 
> why dont u check out your own stupid section and post there ? oh wait , no one cares abt that part of the forum



Both of your sections are inferior non-Arab sections that get no attention. Right now you guys have you're minute of fame since I'm busy and not posting in Arabic Coffee Shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> are
> 
> 
> 
> age ma naboodim , oun mohandesa alan zende naboodan
> 
> search for Infant mortality rate
> 
> 
> 
> Lololololol
> 
> goddamn you got 'em
> 
> 
> but u still saw it cause you and your buddies are like homeless people ....
> 
> why dont u check out your own stupid section and post there ? oh wait , no one cares abt that part of the forum




Whatever you say, mister Right


I told you, bro.thats obsession at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> do u know me for trolling ? do u even know me to post in iranian section the number of my post here even dont reach the number of your hand's finger ? what i wirte was a very small respond to one of your racist dude not a trolling , btw if u consider my post as trolling what do u consider your dude's post ?
> well i didin't get any alert other wise would awnser u sooner



His post was trolling, and your answer to him was trolling, very simple. I don't know you for trolling, but that doesn't mean you can't post one.



Sinan said:


> Mate, have you ever seen me. Talking with Turkish users in Turkish about some Iranian user ?


Apparently, you fell in his trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @New :
> 
> andaki time dashte basham injoori az mardomam defa mikonam :
> 
> Gunmen kill five in Saudi Arabia, six suspects arrested.
> 
> albate alanam dobare bayad beshinam paye dars yek emtehan dige daram
> 
> parchamo midam dastet , havaset bashe behesh  @kollang
> 
> miram dobare chand rooz dige miam



LOLOLOL 
How much shameless a person can be?
Just read the quote from Mosamania. I literally LMAO. 
Gunmen kill five in Saudi Arabia, six suspects arrested. | Page 9


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Apparently, you fell in his trap.



Mate, what trap... i don't understand you guys...

Who is using my name in a language that i can't understand where he can use English.

All right, i think we have a cultural differences with you guys. I'm gonna stop it right here. Talk behind my back as much as you want. I'm done trying to show you what is right what is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Mate, what trap... i don't understand you guys...
> 
> Who is using my name in a language that i can't understand where he can use English.
> 
> All right, i think we have a cultural differences with you guys. I'm gonna stop it right here. Talk behind my back as much as you want. I'm done trying to show you what is right what is wrong.



Dear, you are overreacting, it's just internet. He knew you are sensitive about this, so he wrote meaningless sentences with your name in it to tease you. Not that I will do such thing myself, but look at it as a bad joke, not someone trying to talk behind you.

Nobody likes to be talked behind his/her back. I myself am especially sensitive about it, but only when it's serious. I'd take this one as a bad joke as I said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@Serpentine and what about his post is u let these guys begin with light troll than when i respond them u some how act as it was my fault 




haman10 said:


> but u still saw it cause you and your buddies are like homeless people ....
> why dont u check out your own stupid section and post there ? oh wait , no one cares abt that part of the forum


i always follow the @Sinan's and @rmi5's posts i get alert about sinan's post here that was how i came and saw some one quote me , im very well in our own sections except your recent present make it quite unpleasant do me a favor and dont quote/mentiont me here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Unfortunately, back in the time, number of illiterate people was high enough that you could buy them easily


It's all the same, these days, too.



asena_great said:


> im very well in our own sections except your recent present make it quite unpleasant do me a favor and dont quote/mentiont me here


Why so much anger and sadness, dude?
Just don't take the forum too serious, and try to enjoy your presence, why should you be upset of others talking about you or your nationality? try to engage debates (even though they are all useless) if you are interested, or ignore them at all if you are not, that's it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> It's all the same, these days, too.


Maybe, but in other aspects. You can't say it's like 50s back here, but I do understand your point.


asena_great said:


> @Serpentine and what about his post is u let these guys begin with light troll than when i respond them u some how act as it was my fault



Mate you don't get it. If you had read my previous posts, I already gave him an infraction for that post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> I do understand your point


Happy (I mean happy happy, not that arrested happy )




Serpentine said:


> Maybe, but in other aspects. You can't say it's like 50s back here


Ofcourse they are not the same, back then people were to be considered illiterate and ignorant, but today people around are mostly ill-informed and wrong fed up (am not gonna use propaganda subjected coz that's getting too cliche). which makes them even more dangerous.


----------



## Azizam

HOLY FUCKING SHIT i talked with Mansour Sepehrnia's (seems like a quite a famous actor) daughter without knowing. 
Does anyone know who he is?
Mansour Sepehrnia - IMDb


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Azizam said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT i talked with Mansour Sepehrnia's (seems like a quite a famous actor) daughter without knowing.
> Does anyone know who he is?
> Mansour Sepehrnia - IMDb



@Azizam, in response to your question in the other thread (before it was deleted), my parents are Chinese Buddhists, and I myself am an Atheist.

Though I still do practice Ancestor worship for cultural reasons, like during the Qingming festival or the Ghost festival. Though I do not literally believe that our ancestors will be able to hear us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT i talked with Mansour Sepehrnia's (seems like a quite a famous actor) daughter without knowing.
> Does anyone know who he is?
> Mansour Sepehrnia - IMDb



Bet you hooked up with her with too.


----------



## Azizam

Chinese-Dragon said:


> @Azizam, in response to your question in the other thread (before it was deleted), my parents are Chinese Buddhists, and I myself am an Atheist.
> 
> Though I still do practice Ancestor worship for cultural reasons, like during the Qingming festival or the Ghost festival. Though I do not literally believe that our ancestors will be able to hear us.


That's great. My impression of HK is that people there are more religious (at least practice some form of rituals) as opposed to mainland Chinese due to state imposed atheism in mainland China. I could be wrong.



Hazzy997 said:


> Bet you hooked up with her with too.


Really? With a 40+ years old married woman?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Really? With a 40+ years old married woman?



Why are you talking to a 40 year old woman?


----------



## Azizam

Hazzy997 said:


> Why are you talking to a 40 year old woman?


I just came across her randomly in a party/gathering. I didn't know about her father until someome else told me so I was a bit shocked at her humbleness. She was so down to earth when compared to other barely famous people or their relations.


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> I just came across her randomly in a party/gathering. I didn't know about her father until someome else told me so I was a bit shocked at her humbleness. She was so down to earth when compared to other barely famous people or their relations.



Did you have that party at Guantanamo?


----------



## Azizam

Hazzy997 said:


> Did you have that party at Guantanamo?


Nahhhh if I had it there I would have surely had a drink with you.


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Nahhhh if I had it there I would have surely had a drink with you.



Stop bullshitting us about attending parties day and night phucking phaggot.


----------



## Azizam

Hazzy997 said:


> Stop bullshitting us about attending parties day and night phucking phaggot.


Ahh ok. Now that you have issued a fatwa I will definitely stop my immoral unholy life from tomorrow and stick to the almighty keyboard 24/7.


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Ahh ok. Now that you have issued a fatwa I will definitely stop my immoral unholy life from tomorrow and stick to the almighty keyboard 24/7.



A degenrate coward like you who talks trash about me while I'm banned doesn't attend parties, plain and simple. 

@Azizam 

Khalas I settled the score. Have a good day.


----------



## Azizam

Hazzy997 said:


> A degenrate coward like you who talks trash about me while I'm banned doesn't attend parties, plain and simple.


Looooooooooooooool dude you can't be serious. Seems like you're too serious with everything. Jeeez dude chilax! That was a simple joke everyone made as you're oversensitive.

@Hazzy997 you too man! Good night/evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> Looooooooooooooool dude you can't be serious. Seems like you're too serious with everything. Jeeez dude chilax! That was a simple joke everyone made as you're oversensitive.
> 
> @Hazzy997 you too man! Good night/evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> dont quote/mentiont me here


not your choice as long as u mess with my crew , i'll do whatever i want whenever i want .

and another thing :

after my exam , i'll be in your section 24/7/365 

bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> not your choice as long as u mess with my crew , i'll do whatever i want whenever i want .
> 
> and another thing :
> 
> after my exam , i'll be in your section 24/7/365
> 
> bye


I will be waiting, now you talked so big that i became curious, see ya later.


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> not your choice as long as u mess with my crew , i'll do whatever i want whenever i want .
> 
> and another thing :
> 
> after my exam , i'll be in your section 24/7/365
> 
> bye



@Serpentine 

Mate, Haman deliberately provoking my people, quoting them force them to post in Iranian Chill Thread. Then mention you and want from you to issue infractions.

In response, you delete everyone's messages and warn us to not quarrel. 

But as you can see Haman is continuing the hostility and we are bored with his behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Mate, Haman deliberately provoking my people, quoting them force them to post in Iranian Chill Thread. Then mention you and want from you to issue infractions.
> 
> In response, you delete everyone's messages and warn us to not quarrel.
> 
> But as you can see Haman is continuing the hostility and we are bored with his behavior.









u have one solution to this : stop trolling iran and iranians .

P.S : i am not breaking any rules of the forum , i'm just counter trolling u guys .

stop trolling and i'll never continue this discussion again , hell i'll even put u and your crew in my ignore list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> u have one solution to this : stop trolling iran and iranians



If anyone talks shit about my country, i will counter. If you think that this is trolling, that is your business.




haman10 said:


> P.S : i am not breaking any rules of the forum , i'm just counter trolling u guys .


If you had been breaking rules my response would be different. I'm pointing out your useless behavior. 



haman10 said:


> stop trolling and i'll never continue this discussion again , hell i'll even put u and your crew in my ignore list


Haman banned more than 20 times.
Sinan banned 0 times.

Haman asks Sinan to stop trolling...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> If anyone talks shit about my country, i will counter. If you think that this is trolling, that is your business.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had been breaking rules my response would be different. I'm pointing out your useless behavior.


I am so scared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> not your choice as long as u mess with my crew , i'll do whatever i want whenever i want .
> 
> and another thing :
> 
> after my exam , i'll be in your section 24/7/365
> 
> bye


well i decided to take @New's advies welcome to my ignore list


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> welcome to my ignore list


please dont bro , i cannot live with that kinda crazy 

don't u think u r going a little harsh on me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@SOHEIL

Khubi baradar?che khabara?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> I am so scared



Why ?

Have you been nasty ?


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Hey @SOHEIL, I just saw your post on this thread;
> I am going to visit Pakistan | Page 5
> 
> How could you treat those five pages of pure, brotherly feeling expressions with those ungrateful posts?
> I heard you were a student at Azad University South Tehran, I must say you are the dumbest, most ever retard, I have ever seen in my life, I would like also to mention that I am really ashamed of being considered your countryman, and at the end I bet you won't never ever see me mentioning, quoting or thanking you on this very forum.
> You retard third world resident.
> 
> Dear, @Serpentine , you can ban me permanently, but please do not delete this post, as I want this post to stay an evidence for those who object me calling this country an illiterate nation.



Mate...don't go away please. You are one of the sane individuals in this forum.....

You can always come and stay in our section. You are more then welcomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Why ?
> 
> Have you been nasty ?


@Serpentine 

now , what are u going to do about this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> now , what are u going to do about this ?



Dude....stop being obsessed with me....

I wonder, what did you understood from my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Dude....stop being obsessed with me....




then stop trolling and messing with my crew , nigga .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> then stop trolling and messing with my crew , nigga .



Allah allah....

@xenon54

Nasty means "Yaramaz" right ? Like " Yaramaz Çocuk" gibi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> How could you treat those five pages of pure, brotherly feeling expressions with those ungrateful posts?


a lot of things have changed from 2012 till now my friend 



Sinan said:


> Allah allah....
> 
> @xenon54
> 
> Nasty means "Yaramaz" right ? Like " Yaramaz Çocuk" gibi ?


my bad then 

u weren't trolling cause nasty means "Yaramaz" whatever the hell that is ..

go away man , haven' we had enough for today . don't u have a life ? studies ? university ?

go live your life bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> my bad then
> u weren't trolling cause nasty means "Yaramaz" whatever the hell that is ..


Why can you decide if you don't know the meaning of "Yaramaz" ?



haman10 said:


> go away man , haven' we had enough for today . don't u have a life ? studies ? university ?
> go live your life bro


No worries. I live the life to fullest extent. PDF is just more fun than watching TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> Hey @SOHEIL, I just saw your post on this thread;
> I am going to visit Pakistan | Page 5
> 
> How could you treat those five pages of pure, brotherly feeling expressions with those ungrateful posts?
> I heard you were a student at Azad University South Tehran, I must say you are the dumbest, most ever retard, I have ever seen in my life, I would like also to mention that I am really ashamed of being considered your countryman, and at the end I bet you won't never ever see me mentioning, quoting or thanking you on this very forum.
> You retard third world resident.
> 
> Dear, @Serpentine , you can ban me permanently, but please do not delete this post, as I want this post to stay an evidence for those who object me calling this country an illiterate nation.


Mate pls dont leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

35cm, Latest precipitation has made this I hope it continues in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> 35cm, Latest precipitation has made this I hope it continues in the coming days.
> 
> View attachment 146976


one of the few good news nowadays ...

poor farmers in the area .... what have we done to deserve this kind of droughts ? 

according to "the weather channel" the showers are going to start again in a couple of days .

با اختصاص 7 هزار و 295 میلیارد و 700 میلیون ریال اعتبار؛ طرح های مصوب کارگروه نجات ارومیه در دولت تصویب شد.

مصوبات جدید دولت برای نجات دریاچه ارومیه - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

آسمان قرضش را به دریاچه ارومیه پس داد؛ سهم ما هنوز مانده! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hazzy997 said:


> Iranians and Turks are gay lovers. Just look at this thread, they love do drama together. Then fight with each other, repents, and do the whole process over again.



Turks are totally gay for Iranians. Especially Sinan, thats why he is over here all the time.
Just the other day Sinan sent me a private message on facebook, asking me if I wanted to come over to his place for baklava.

But I know what he really wants is to snap his little turtle in Iranian mens a.sses.
He's a gay lover hoe lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Turks are totally gay for Iranians. Especially Sinan, thats why he is over here all the time.
> Just the other day Sinan sent me a private message on facebook, asking me if I wanted to come over to his place for baklava.
> 
> But I know what he really wants is to snap his little turtle in Iranian mens a.sses.
> He's a gay lover hoe lol



LOL, you guys shared facebook profiles?


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Turks are totally gay for Iranians. Especially Sinan, thats why he is over here all the time.
> Just the other day Sinan sent me a private message on facebook, asking me if I wanted to come over to his place for baklava.
> 
> But I know what he really wants is to snap his little turtle in Iranian mens a.sses.
> He's a gay lover hoe lol





Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, you guys shared facebook profiles?



Tövbe estağfurullah..... 

Just for notice, i'm going to propose to my GF this Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Falcon29

Sinan said:


> Tövbe estağfurullah.....
> 
> Just for notice, i'm going to propose to my GF this Sunday.



Mabrook Brother, I hope it works out! 

Now we have seniors married members. Shiiieeet....

@ResurgentIran 

It's our turn now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Just for notice, i'm going to propose to my GF this Sunday.


really ? congrats buddy 

sincerely , i wish u the best with your bride to be .

================================================

tehrani haye mohtaram : @kollang @Serpentine @The SiLent crY






mage dokhtaraye kermanshahi bian az shahretoon defa konan 

you are all soosooools 



ResurgentIran said:


> Turks are totally gay for Iranians. Especially Sinan, thats why he is over here all the time.
> Just the other day Sinan sent me a private message on facebook, asking me if I wanted to come over to his place for baklava.
> 
> But I know what he really wants is to snap his little turtle in Iranian mens a.sses.
> He's a gay lover hoe lol


hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@New don't take it hard on @SOHEIL 
He was upset about them from previous weeks. 
I know @SOHEIL is generally a "Khaaliband", and is not even my friend, but he is way better than many other members here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

^^^ ye kalum az madare arus


haman10 said:


> really ? congrats buddy
> 
> sincerely , i wish u the best with your bride to be .
> 
> ================================================
> 
> tehrani haye mohtaram : @kollang @Serpentine @The SiLent crY
> 
> View attachment 147214
> 
> 
> mage dokhtaraye kermanshahi bian az shahretoon defa konan
> 
> you are all soosooools
> 
> 
> hilarious


For your information, I am a Qazvini now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> I am a Qazvini now


alright then , you should adapt to the culture and learn how to put your soosoolism away .....

cities like qazvin , kermanshah , kordestan , lurestan , ......

are not suitable for soosools  

JK bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Tövbe estağfurullah.....
> Just for notice, i'm going to propose to my GF this Sunday.


I thought it would be appropriate:
















Anyway, congratulations, wish you two a long and happy life. (of course if everything goes as planned. I assumed she will say yes )



haman10 said:


> tehrani haye mohtaram : @kollang @Serpentine @The SiLent crY
> 
> View attachment 147214



I see your point but not all are pussies like them. You will find men indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> alright then , you should adapt to the culture and learn how to put your soosoolism away .....
> 
> cities like qazvin , kermanshah , kordestan , lurestan , ......
> 
> are not suitable for soosools
> 
> JK bro


I am born in Tehran but raised in Karaj.however you are totally right about that crapy city and its sisi boys.

-----------------------------------
@Sinan
I wish you the best, dude.I hope things go well and you will invite us to your wedding ceremony.I assure you that @Serpentine and @rahi2357 can dance as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> Tövbe estağfurullah.....
> *
> Just for notice, i'm going to propose to my GF this Sunday.*



RIP.... 

Another martyr among us...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> however you are totally right about that crapy city and its sisi boys.


albate ba ehteram be bache haye khaaki jonoob shahr  

ounaee ke bayad beran bemiran : shahr-ara , pasdaran , zafaraniye , aghdasiye , vanak , .....  

@Serpentine , shoma ke jonoob shari na ? 

age nisti hamin alan hame ignoret konim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> really ? congrats buddy
> 
> sincerely , i wish u the best with your bride to be .
> 
> ================================================
> 
> tehrani haye mohtaram : @kollang @Serpentine @The SiLent crY
> 
> View attachment 147214
> 
> 
> mage dokhtaraye kermanshahi bian az shahretoon defa konan
> 
> you are all soosooools
> 
> 
> hilarious



those sisi kids remind me of Islamabad and Lahore .. and Pesh n Karachi n Quetta.. big cities = faggoty boys..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> big cities = faggoty boys.


exactly   

we call sisi boys "soosool "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Anyway, congratulations, wish you two a long and happy life. (of course if everything goes as planned. I assumed she will say yes )



Thanks mate. 

Marriage is like 8-10 months away. And the proposal thingy.... mate, i didn't want to propose. She already met my parents. I met her parents. Our parents met each other. All left is my father, asks her to me from his father (kız isteme). But GF said "You didn't asked"...

I'm against this proposal thingy, it is not in our culture. It's western culture. But since she wants it, i have no other option. 



kollang said:


> @Sinan
> I wish you the best, dude.I hope things go well and you will invite us to your wedding ceremony.I assure you that @Serpentine and @rahi2357 can dance as well.



Thanks mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Marriage is like 8-10 months away. And the proposal thingy.... mate, i didn't want to propose. She already met my parents. I met her parents. Our parents met each other. All left is my father, asks her to me from his father (kız isteme). But GF said "You didn't asked"...
> 
> I'm against this proposal thingy, it is not in our culture. It's western culture. But since she wants it, i have no other option.


So, sultan Sinan is going on knees before a girl? 
Joking bro  Wish you bests

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> albate ba ehteram be bache haye khaaki jonoob shahr
> 
> ounaee ke bayad beran bemiran : shahr-ara , pasdaran , zafaraniye , aghdasiye , vanak , .....
> 
> @Serpentine , shoma ke jonoob shari na ?
> 
> age nisti hamin alan hame ignoret konim


Baba payin shahr bala shahr nadare ke.

Yeki az ham otaghihaye khabgam bache afsariyast (jonub shahr).taraf roje lab mizane sobha qable daneshgah

Khodayish, be salah nis ino be englisi begam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Thanks mate.


i can dance kurdish as well , but i assume you guys wont like it 

http://media.farsnews.com/media/Uploaded/Files/Images/1391/11/14/13911114212752974_PhotoL.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> So, sultan Sinan is going on knees before a girl?
> Joking bro Wish you bests



I kneel before no one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> exactly
> 
> we call sisi boys "soosool "



Unfortunately i have to deal with em in my univ... with pants on the knees n undies showin.. once i was sitting alone at the univs cafeteria (was angry for some reason)... and a "Soosool" gay boy comes with with 2 chicks... with his half naked behind... well nothing more entertaining ... than going to his table and asking him to pull his pants enough infront of the chicks... gay boy got pretty much embarassed and left with a red face after a few mins...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Baba payin shahr bala shahr nadare ke.
> 
> Yeki az ham otaghihaye khabgam bache afsariyast (jonub shahr).taraf roje lab mizane sobha qable daneshgah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> i can dance kurdish as well , but i assume you guys wont like it
> 
> http://media.farsnews.com/media/Uploaded/Files/Images/1391/11/14/13911114212752974_PhotoL.jpg



We do halay also..... I don't want a wedding. But it is inevtiable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> We do halay also..... I don't want a wedding. But it is inevtiable.



You will curse yourself ever after..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Unfortunately i have to deal with em in my univ... with pants on the knees n undies showin.. once i was sitting alone at the univs cafeteria (was angry for some reason)... and a "Soosool" gay boys comes with with 2 chicks... with his half naked behind... well nothing more entertaining ... than going to his table and asking him to pull his pants enough infront of the chicks... gay boy got pretty much embarassed and left with a red face after a few mins...


yeah thats my boy !!!

no shyte like that is excepted in our culture .... i hate all of 'em gays .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You will curse yourself ever after..



Mate, don't do this... every co-worker says the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I kneel before no one.



That's what she wants bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> That's what she wants bro


Seriously bro....this kneeling thingy is western culture....

If she wants i will propose but it doesn't have to be fully western. So, i'm not gonna kneel.

Another thing is....how can i explain. It might be a weird but. Since childhood..... grandma always said things to me like. "You are grandson of a war hero, (kimseye eywallah diyemezsin) you can't kneel before no one" and stuff like that. It made a impact on me, i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> Mate, don't do this... every co-worker says the same.



TRUE STORY

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Seriously bro....this kneeling thingy is western culture....
> 
> If she wants i will propose but it doesn't have to be fully western. So, i'm not gonna kneel.
> 
> Another thing is....how can i explain. It might be a weird but. Since childhood..... grandma always said things to me like. "You are grandson of a war hero, (kimseye eywallah diyemezsin) you can't kneel before no one" and stuff like that. It made a impact on me, i guess.


It's not a big deal, bro. If she wanted it, just do it  She is not your enemy, so kneeling is not a problem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> It's not a big deal, bro. If she wanted it, just do it  She is not your enemy, so kneeling is not a problem

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Our imports from Afghanistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## asena_great

rmi5 said:


> It's not a big deal, bro. If she wanted it, just do it  She is not your enemy, so kneeling is not a problem


@Sinan right now im look like this  and im in your lef side @rmi5 look like this  and he is in your right side


@rmi5 : :
It's not a big deal, bro. If she wanted it, just do it  She is not your enemy, so kneeling is not a problem 

@asena_great : dont do that u will bring shame on all men kind !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

asena_great said:


> @Sinan right now im look like this  and im in your lef side @rmi5 look like this  and he is in your right side
> 
> 
> @rmi5 : :
> It's not a big deal, bro. If she wanted it, just do it  She is not your enemy, so kneeling is not a problem
> 
> @asena_great : dont do that u will bring shame on all men kind !


Bro, what I am thinking of it, is that if @Sinan does not simply kneel before the girl in a normal fashion, he would need to do 
Prostration later, like the photo that I posted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

asena_great said:


> @Sinan right now im look like this  and im in your lef side @rmi5 look like this  and he is in your right side
> 
> 
> @rmi5 : :
> It's not a big deal, bro. If she wanted it, just do it  She is not your enemy, so kneeling is not a problem
> 
> @asena_great : dont do that u will bring shame on all men kind !



Men dont kneel..

@haman10 how many sacred places (shrines) are in Iran.. and how is the situation in Syria and Iraq... im thinking to visiting with my mother (shes sick)..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Men dont kneel..


agreed , but thats not the issue ...

we have thousands of years in culture , but we wanna follow the west in this regard ? oh hell no

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> agreed , but thats not the issue ...
> 
> we have thousands of years in culture , but we wanna follow the west in this regard ? oh hell no



the so called modernisation is slowly and steadily erasing our culture..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> View attachment 147244


@rmi5 i win you lose lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

asena_great said:


> @rmi5 i win you lose lol



We'll see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Men dont kneel..
> 
> @haman10 how many sacred places (shrines) are in Iran.. and how is the situation in Syria and Iraq... im thinking to visiting with my mother (shes sick)..



What sacred places in Iran ?  

I hope Auntie gets well soon !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> What sacred places in Iran ?
> 
> I hope Auntie gets well soon !



I meant the shrines etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> how many sacred places (shrines) are in Iran


well bro :

1- pray for your mothers health , inshaallah she'll be ok in no time

2- shrines in iran are : imam reza (A.S) shrine in mashhad ; hazrat masoome (A.S) [sister of imam reza] in qom city .

3- u can visit karbala in iraq its 99% safe , but the shrine of hazrat zeynab (A.S) is not a good option although its 100% safe .

the govt. of syria cannot handle all the visas in proper time due to the war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@rahi2357 nice new avatar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I meant the shrines etc..



Hmmmmn....I'm not much of a shrine person myself so I dunno - Good Luck and I hope you and Auntie have a safe and sound journey. 

Khair an Umrah could also be an option to look at...maybe !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> well bro :
> 
> 1- pray for your mothers health , inshaallah she'll be ok in no time
> 
> 2- shrines in iran are : imam reza (A.S) shrine in mashhad ; hazrat masoome (A.S) [sister of imam reza] in qom city .
> 
> 3- u can visit karbala in iraq its 99% safe , but the shrine of hazrat zeynab (A.S) is not a good option although its 100% safe .
> 
> the govt. of syria cannot handle all the visas in proper time due to the war



Thanks brother.... my mother doesnt care about security but i think it isnt wise to travel there with her...due to her health and security reasons..



Armstrong said:


> Hmmmmn....I'm not much of a shrine person myself so I dunno - Good Luck and I hope you and Auntie have a safe and sound journey.
> 
> Khair an Umrah could also be an option to look at...maybe !



Umrah isnt a biggie... but she wants to visit the shrines of Ahle Bait..and their companions..peace be upon them..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@DESERT FIGHTER : BTW , bro :

if u visit mashhad , there is also one of the most advanced medical hospitals in ME there .

just sayin ....

anyway , praying for your mother ...... no treasure is better than the warmth of the mother's breathe when she kisses your forehead when you are living for work !!!

moms are the best !! 

praying for yours buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thanks brother.... my mother doesnt care about security but i think it isnt wise to travel there with her...due to *her health* and security reasons..
> 
> Umrah isnt a biggie... but she wants to visit the shrines of Ahle Bait..and their companions..peace be upon them..



Yaaar is everything alright ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER : BTW , bro :
> 
> if u visit mashhad , there is also the one of the most advanced medical hospitals in ME there .
> 
> just sayin ....
> 
> anyway , praying for your mother ...... no treasure is better than the warmth of the mother's breathe when she kisses your forehead when you are living for work !!!
> 
> moms are the best !!
> 
> praying for yours buddy



Thanks you brother..



Armstrong said:


> Yaaar is everything alright ?



just remember in your prayers homie..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> just remember in your prayers homie..



Inshallah she'd be fine and healthy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Armstrong said:


> Yaaar is everything alright ?


whats up with u yaar ?  

long time , no post here , no see 

hell not even a gay joke about me 

are u ok ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> @rahi2357 nice new avatar!


thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> thanks.
> View attachment 147255



Have you chosen this avatar after our discussion about Casimir effect? 
It's a very nice picture bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

haman10 said:


> whats up with u yaar ?
> 
> long time , no post here , no see
> 
> hell not even a gay joke about me
> 
> are u ok ?



The only Iranians I like are Iranian Women !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Armstrong said:


> The only Iranians I like are Iranian Women !


irony , cause the only iranians who don't like you are iranian women 

JK , missed your stupid jokes mate  .... visit more often

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Tövbe estağfurullah.....
> 
> Just for notice, i'm going to propose to my GF this Sunday.



Congratulaions!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> really ? congrats buddy
> 
> sincerely , i wish u the best with your bride to be .
> 
> ================================================
> 
> tehrani haye mohtaram : @kollang @Serpentine @The SiLent crY
> 
> View attachment 147214
> 
> 
> mage dokhtaraye kermanshahi bian az shahretoon defa konan
> 
> you are all soosooools
> 
> 
> hilarious


haha.


Sinan said:


> We do halay also..... I don't want a wedding. But it is inevtiable.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine , shoma ke jonoob shari na ?


na, man shomale gharb hastam, vali hamchenan shomal shahro mahsub nemishim. 
Dar zemn man esalatan jonubi hastam, pedar va madaram khuzestani hastand, khodam ham motevallede bushehr. 


Sinan said:


> We do halay also..... I don't want a wedding. But it is inevtiable.



Well, that's how most men look at wedding (perhaps except those rich ones)

You spend shitloads of money, perhaps even go under debt till your neck, then guests come and eat their food, dance and have fun, and go home. That's it. Why? Because it's the bride who loves to have a wedding. But it's understanable that she wants to wear the 'white dress', still, it's painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Hakan said:


> haha.
> 
> View attachment 147264



Imagine, she wants a wedding like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Well, that's how most men look at wedding (perhaps except those rich ones)
> You spend shitloads of money, perhaps even go under debt till your neck, then guests come and eat their food, dance and have fun, and go home. That's it. Why? Because it's the bride who loves to have a wedding. But it's understanable that she wants to wear the 'white dress', still, it's painful.



Mate, money is not the issue here.

The whole process is very very will be stressful for me, i don't like to be the center of attention.

Passed it. I have to welcome every guest that will come to wedding by going to their tables...would be around 500 people. When it is over, I can't sit. I have to dance...when i think that i can sit and finally eat something.... i have to dance more. When i think it's finally over with dancing. I have to take photos with shitloads of people....

During the day. I will go to berber, take bride to hair-dresser, i will go to photo studio... No....

And even if bride doesn't wants a wedding. Her family will want. My family will want... there is no escape.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> The only Iranians I like are Iranian Women !





haman10 said:


> irony , cause the only iranians who don't like you are iranian women
> 
> JK , missed your stupid jokes mate  .... visit more often



Buttsy he owned you today..



Sinan said:


> Mate, money is not the issue here.
> 
> The whole process is very very will be stressful for me, i don't like to be the center of attention.
> 
> Passed it. I have to welcome every guest that will come to wedding by going to their tables...would be around 500 people. When it is over, I can't sit. I have to dance...when i think that i can sit and finally eat something.... i have to dance more. When i think it's finally over with dancing. I have to take photos with shitloads of people....
> 
> During the day. I will go to berber, take bride to hair-dresser, i will go to photo studio... No....
> 
> And even if bride doesn't wants a wedding. Her family will want. My family will want... there is no escape.



Lol.. here you have guest going upto meet the groom... try shaking n hugging a thousand people..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Mate, money is not the issue here.
> 
> The whole process is very very will be stressful for me, i don't like to be the center of attention.
> 
> Passed it. I have to welcome every guest that will come to wedding by going to their tables...would be around 500 people. When it is over, I can't sit. I have to dance...when i think that i can sit and finally eat something.... i have to dance more. When i think it's finally over with dancing. I have to take photos with shitloads of people....
> 
> During the day. I will go to berber, take bride to hair-dresser, i will go to photo studio... No....
> 
> And even if bride doesn't wants a wedding. Her family will want. My family will want... there is no escape.


I know exactly what you are saying. In my brothers' weddings, they went through all you said, and even though I wasn't the one getting married, I had a lot of stress for no reason and also worked my arse off to help them go as planned. As you said, there is no escape most of the times.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> I know exactly what you are saying. In my brothers' weddings, they went through all you said, and even though I wasn't the one getting married, I had a lot of stress for no reason and also worked my arse off to help them go as planned. As you said, there is no escape most of the times.



My biggest problem is that I don't have a clue on how to dance. 

I'm screwed on my wedding day. 

But in Gaza they have a night before the wedding day with the guys just to freestyle dance so it will be fun. 

Wedding day will be misery, and if some cousin of my bride tries fighting over her and I will light the place on fire and bring Qassam Brigades to kick their azz  

@Sinan 

I'm in much worse position bro. I wish I could just sit on chair and say hi to people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hazzy997 said:


> My biggest problem is that I don't have a clue on how to dance.
> 
> I'm screwed on my wedding day.
> 
> But in Gaza they have a night before the wedding day with the guys just to freestyle dance so it will be fun.
> 
> Wedding day will be misery, and if some cousin of my bride tries fighting over her and* I will light the place on fire and bring Qassam Brigades to kick their azz  *
> 
> @Sinan
> 
> I'm in much worse position bro. I wish I could just sit on chair and say hi to people.



u iz a danger man..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Hazzy997 said:


> My biggest problem is that I don't have a clue on how to dance.
> 
> I'm screwed on my wedding day.
> 
> But in Gaza they have a night before the wedding day with the guys just to freestyle dance so it will be fun.
> 
> Wedding day will be misery, and if some cousin of my bride tries fighting over her and I will light the place on fire and bring Qassam Brigades to kick their azz
> 
> @Sinan
> 
> I'm in much worse position bro. I wish I could just sit on chair and say hi to people.



believe me, men who can't dance properly are the majority, so you are not alone. I can't dance well either and I'm planning on a no-dance wedding, it has more prestige, many may not agree. Some light music, people chit chatting, eating a good dinner and good bye. If they expect more, they can go to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> believe me, men who can't dance properly are the majority, so you are not alone. I can't dance well either and I'm planning on a no-dance wedding, it has more prestige, many may not agree. Some light music, people chit chatting, eating a good dinner and good bye. If they expect more, they can go to hell.



Man I wish but Gaza is all about dancing, at least traditional dancing. All my Uncles/Aunts will be forcing me to dance lol it will be horror. 

But, I know they love me so they won't mind how bad it is. 

The best way is to just go crazy, we have a night called 'Sahra' before the wedding day where guys just go apeshit and free themselves with awesome Arab dance music and it is less pressuring. 



Serpentine said:


> believe me, men who can't dance properly are the majority, so you are not alone. I can't dance well either and I'm planning on a no-dance wedding, it has more prestige, many may not agree. Some light music, people chit chatting, eating a good dinner and good bye. If they expect more, they can go to hell.



Man I wish but Gaza is all about dancing, at least traditional dancing. All my Uncles/Aunts will be forcing me to dance lol it will be horror. 

But, I know they love me so they won't mind how bad it is. 

The best way is to just go crazy, we have a night called 'Sahra' before the wedding day where guys just go apeshit and free themselves with awesome Arab dance music and it is less pressuring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Allah korusun. 

I dont know why they make them so expensive. I guess its culture. Its sunnah to celebrate and feed guest but no need to over do it.
Samething with mehir. Its like some people are selling their daughters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> really ? congrats buddy
> 
> sincerely , i wish u the best with your bride to be .
> 
> ================================================
> 
> tehrani haye mohtaram : @kollang @Serpentine @The SiLent crY
> 
> View attachment 147214
> 
> 
> mage dokhtaraye kermanshahi bian az shahretoon defa konan
> 
> you are all soosooools
> 
> 
> hilarious


Compared to pahlavans of Kermanshah ? Yep .

You can't find scary mustache in tehran .

@Sinan , Good luck with that  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> Have you chosen this avatar after our discussion about Casimir effect?
> It's a very nice picture bro


 exactly related . also tired of famileh door

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Guys that dance on their own wedding night are the village idiots.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Mate, money is not the issue here.
> 
> The whole process is very very will be stressful for me, i don't like to be the center of attention.
> 
> Passed it. I have to welcome every guest that will come to wedding by going to their tables...would be around 500 people. When it is over, I can't sit. I have to dance...when i think that i can sit and finally eat something.... i have to dance more. When i think it's finally over with dancing. I have to take photos with shitloads of people....
> 
> During the day. I will go to berber, take bride to hair-dresser, i will go to photo studio... No....
> 
> And even if bride doesn't wants a wedding. Her family will want. My family will want... there is no escape.



You should speak with your wife and convince her if you're not comfortable with this .

I myself see such crazy and expensive marriage celebratios a waste of time and money and believe in 1 thing that neither money nor expensive celebration and mahria will bring a successful , happy life for people .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

The SiLent crY said:


> You should speak with your wife and convince her if you're not comfortable with this .
> 
> I myself see such crazy and expensive marriage celebratios a waste of time and money and believe in 1 thing that neither money nor expensive celebration and mahria will bring a successful , happy life for people .



You can think whatever the F you want, but girls dream about this day since they come out of the womb. They want expensive and lavish wedding. 

Even village girls these days are acting up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> believe me, men who can't dance properly are the majority, so you are not alone. I can't dance well either and I'm planning on a no-dance wedding, it has more prestige, many may not agree. Some light music, people chit chatting, eating a good dinner and good bye. If they expect more, they can go to hell.



Thanks God , I thought I was alone 



RazPaK said:


> You can think whatever the F you want, but girls dream about this day since they come out of the womb. They want expensive and lavish wedding.
> 
> Even village girls these days are acting up.



No , I've seen some people getting married with out any celebration , etc around .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

The SiLent crY said:


> Thanks God , I thought I was alone
> 
> 
> 
> No , I've seen some people getting married with out any celebration , etc around .



Sorry man, unless they are ultra religious, I don't believe it.


----------



## rmi5

The SiLent crY said:


> You should speak with your wife and convince her if you're not comfortable with this .
> 
> I myself see such crazy and expensive marriage celebratios a waste of time and money and believe in 1 thing that neither money nor expensive celebration and mahria will bring a successful , happy life for people .



That's exactly right and logical. I know someone under 35 years old, who has married and divorced three times and spent about 100k$ for each wedding. The problem though, is that most(not all) of girls don't see it in this way, and want to also compare themselves and have better wedding than their friends and relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Dar zemn man esalatan jonubi hastam, pedar va madaram khuzestani hastand, khodam ham motevallede bushehr


are gofti yebar , man hafezam gand rafte toosh ....

na pas mokhlese bache haye bandar ham hastim 

♫♫ دانلود آهنگ ها ولک (بندری) از راشید ♫♫



Serpentine said:


> If they expect more, they can go to hell.


you keep talking like that ..... talking big ..... 

but when your fiancee kicks you in the private area and drags you to dance floor , i'd love to be there in order to see your face  



The SiLent crY said:


> Compared to pahlavans of Kermanshah ? Yep .


damn straight we are pahlavan 

akhakh tof .... 

BTW guys : i'm against expensive weddings too but see it from girl's perspective :

for majority of them its a once for a life time experience , they only marry 1 time in their life .

so why not making it their best moments of her life ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> ou should speak with your wife and convince her if you're not comfortable with this .
> I myself see such crazy and expensive marriage celebratios a waste of time and money and believe in 1 thing that neither money nor expensive celebration and mahria will bring a successful , happy life for people .





Wedding stuff is bigger then us. Families will definitely want a wedding. It's out of option to not make a wedding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@Sinan ,
Dude, I can see you have a really dangerous kinda mentality.
What is this "I never kneel" thingy.
You need to kneel down in front of her, take her hands, with all the feeling you can manage in the moment, and kiss her on her hands.( A couple drops of tears could also be considered as essential ingredients, but considering you guys current mentality I won't expect it as it might seem just too much )
Societies have change, people have changed, modernity has arrived in strong waves, and trying to stick to the outdated, rusty, out of ignorance, old traditions would result into the situation we are currently facing.
I don't know much about turkey, but in Tehran one out of each 3 marriages ends up in divorce, just for the fact that people in the third millennium are living their first millennium mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Dude, I can see you have a really dangerous kinda mentality.
> What is this "I never kneel" thingy.
> You need to kneel down in front of her, take her hands, with all the feeling you can manage in the moment, and kiss her on her hands.( A couple drops of tears could also be considered as essential ingredients, but considering you guys current mentality I won't expect it as it might seem just too much )


.....Impossible, that's not like me bro. If i do something like that, my GF will know that I'm faking. So, it won't feel natural.

I have my own way of doings things. All needed is to make her happy. If i can make her happy without kneeling and crying...so be it. It is not essential to go with the standard pattern. 




New said:


> Societies have change, people have changed, modernity has arrived in strong waves, and trying to stick to the outdated, rusty, out of ignorance, old traditions would result into the situation we are currently facing.
> I don't know much about turkey, but in Tehran one out of each 3 marriages ends up in divorce, just for the fact that people in the third millennium are living their first millennium mentality.





I get you, bro. We are not religious. But i can't see some things as modernity. Like i won't celebrate Christmas but New Year. If we are going to make some thing more modern, it should be evolved from my culture. I won't accept something from foreign culture and saying as this is western, it is modern so we should adapt.....Nope, mate. I will stick with my culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

New said:


> @Sinan ,
> Dude, I can see you have a really dangerous kinda mentality.
> What is this "I never kneel" thingy.
> You need to kneel down in front of her, take her hands, with all the feeling you can manage in the moment, and kiss her on her hands.( A couple drops of tears could also be considered as essential ingredients, but considering you guys current mentality I won't expect it as it might seem just too much )
> Societies have change, people have changed, modernity has arrived in strong waves, and trying to stick to the outdated, rusty, out of ignorance, old traditions would result into the situation we are currently facing.
> I don't know much about turkey, but in Tehran one out of each 3 marriages ends up in divorce, just for the fact that people in the third millennium are living their first millennium mentality.


So you are saying that for ex. In US the divorce rate is lower , and the morality is better and family bonds are stronger ? Bro in one study , sherry height estimated that 70 percent of married women cheat in US ..... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> .....Impossible, that's not like me bro. If i do something like that, my GF will know that I'm faking. So, it won't feel natural.
> 
> I have my own way of doings things. All needed is to make her happy. If i can make her happy without kneeling and crying...so be it. It is not essential to go with the standard pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get you, bro. We are not religious. But i can't see some things as modernity. Like i won't celebrate Christmas but New Year. If we are going to make some thing more modern, it should be evolved from my culture. I won't accept something from foreign culture and saying as this is western, it is modern so we should adapt.....Nope, mate. I will stick with my culture.



Dude, there is difference between what is called culture and the concept of tradition, I am not talking about leaving culture for the modernity, I am talking about disposal of the outdated traditions, and flexing into the evolved era.
A man incapable (or having problem) of expressing his feelings is neither considered culture, nor it will work any more in nowadays revolved societies. To seal your relationship, you need to improve in feeling expression department, or else you should be ready to face the consequences.
And for the "she knows I am faking" "do not feels natural" "I have my own ways", dude, you just added to my concerns, you need to know more about how the female brains work, she needs you faking, she needs you to act in the way she likes not in the ways you are used to.
I am not talking about copying exactly what people do in the west, I am not talking about leaving our own culture, but all I wanna mention is that, seeing you having problem with that kinda self expression and to make it a big deal is the sign of a problem, a really big problem, that would make you regret not focusing on, in the future of your relation. 
I strongly recommend you guys reading these books:
Brain Sex by Anne Moir and David Jessel,
The Seven Principles for Making Marriage Work by John Gottman
The female brain by Louann Brizendine



haman10 said:


> So you are saying that for ex. In US the divorce rate is lower , and the morality is better and family bonds are stronger ? Bro in one study , sherry height estimated that 70 percent of married women cheat in US ..... lol


ِDude, just leave USA the bankrupted, spoiled, rotten, crumbling nation, alone, we are talking about our society, here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> @Sinan ,
> Dude, I can see you have a really dangerous kinda mentality.
> What is this "I never kneel" thingy.
> You need to kneel down in front of her, take her hands, with all the feeling you can manage in the moment, and kiss her on her hands.( A couple drops of tears could also be considered as essential ingredients, but considering you guys current mentality I won't expect it as it might seem just too much )
> Societies have change, people have changed, modernity has arrived in strong waves, and trying to stick to the outdated, rusty, out of ignorance, old traditions would result into the situation we are currently facing.
> I don't know much about turkey, but in Tehran one out of each 3 marriages ends up in divorce, just for the fact that people in the third millennium are living their first millennium mentality.



I hope you are not serious!
Not everything they do in west is called modernity and our traditions called backwardnes . That's exactly the reason for high devorce rates you mentioned.
Since when west is a good sample of morality and family bonds when it comes to marriage, family and etc. @Sinan has a good point.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Dude, there is difference between what is called culture and the concept of tradition, I am not talking about leaving culture for the modernity, I am talking about disposal of the outdated traditions, and flexing into the evolved era.
> A man incapable (or having problem) of expressing his feelings is neither considered culture, nor it will work any more in nowadays revolved societies. To seal your relationship, you need to improve in feeling expression department, or else you should be ready to face the consequences.
> And for the "she knows I am faking" "do not feels natural" "I have my own ways", dude, you just added to my concerns, you need to know more about how the female brains work, she needs you faking, she needs you to act in the way she likes not in the ways you are used to.
> I am not talking about copying exactly what people do in the west, I am not talking about leaving our own culture, but all I wanna mention is that, seeing you having problem with that kinda self expression and to make it a big deal is the sign of a problem, a really big problem, that would make you regret not focusing on, in the future of your relation.
> I strongly recommend you guys reading these books:
> Brain Sex by Anne Moir and David Jessel,
> The Seven Principles for Making Marriage Work by John Gottman
> The female brain by Louann Brizendine





Mate, İ seriously don't have any expression issue. Believe me.  Wish i could confirm this via GF.

Mate, i'm all about honesty in the relationship. I will never fake anything. Never. Believe she is desperately looking for my mistakes 7/24. 

I'm a little busy right now...in the evening i will have 1-2 hours of free time. I will explain it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

RazPaK said:


> Sorry man, unless they are ultra religious, I don't believe it.



Its not about relligion , its about the way people think and want to live .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

rahi2357 said:


> thanks.
> View attachment 147255



This reminds me. Is the movie Interstellar available on Iranian cinemas?
Im gonna see it today!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

The SiLent crY said:


> Its not about relligion , its about the way people think and want to live .


Ironically in the west most people have very simple and meaningful weddings instead of wasting bucket loads of money.


----------



## Armstrong

Serpentine said:


> I hope you are not serious!
> Not everything they do in west is called modernity and our traditions called backwardnes . That's exactly the reason for high devorce rates you mentioned.
> Since when west is a good sample of morality and family bonds when it comes to marriage, family and etc. @Sinan has a good point.



Don't listen to @Sinan 'cause hes just saying that so that he doesn't have to spend as much on the wedding as *Mrs.Sinan* would have him spend !  

He'd much rather buy a Jaguar instead !  

Besides we're from *Mrs.Sinan*'s side remember !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azizam

Serpentine said:


> I hope you are not serious!
> Not everything they do in west is called modernity and our traditions called backwardnes . That's exactly the reason for high devorce rates you mentioned.
> Since when west is a good sample of morality and family bonds when it comes to marriage, family and etc. @Sinan has a good point.


Seems like you have never seen the conservative side of the west.

By the way in the east women endure all the hardships of marriage instead of going for a divorce because of traditional culture. In the east people look down upon divorced women and that also make it harder for them to move on with their lives. Well, you seem like a conservative person after all so I don't think you will ever understand anything positive about the liberal culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Wedding stuff is bigger then us. Families will definitely want a wedding. It's out of option to not make a wedding.



I have the same problem too , but its not parents' wedding but yours . 

I think the best way is speaking with your wife , If she agrees then no one can say a word because its your life .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> I hope you are not serious!
> Not everything they do in west is called modernity and our traditions called backwardnes . That's exactly the reason for high devorce rates you mentioned.
> Since when west is a good sample of morality and family bonds when it comes to marriage, family and etc. @Sinan has a good point.


Dude, I guess I have been misunderstood here (maybe my bad), but I tried my best to clear my point via post number 18081. 



Serpentine said:


> Not everything they do in west is called modernity and our traditions called backwardnes


!!!  I feel like my post has been delivered via 20:30 news, I never meant that way, based on many reports, even many Americans are incapable of expressing their feelings correctly, I never meant to make them a sample, or to humiliate our culture, but sorry if it looked that way.



Sinan said:


> *Mate, İ seriously don't have any expression issue.* Believe me.  Wish i could confirm this via GF.
> 
> Mate, i'm all about honesty in the relationship. I will never fake anything. Never. Believe she is desperately looking for my mistakes 7/24.
> 
> I'm a little busy right now...in the evening i will have 1-2 hours of free time. I will explain it.



 Happy to hear that, wish you all the best, in your relation.






Sinan said:


> Believe she is desperately looking for my mistakes 7/24.


Dude, I don't like to seem like a damn psychologist, here, but this is a source of concern, either. 
I think I need to have a counseling session with her, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> Im gonna see it today!



kooftet beshe.  jk


New said:


> Dude, I guess I have been misunderstood here (maybe my bad), but I tried my best to clear my point via post number 18081.
> 
> 
> !!!  I feel like my post has been delivered via 20:30 news, I never meant that way, based on many reports, even many Americans are incapable of expressing their feelings correctly, I never meant to make them a sample, or to humiliate our culture, but sorry if it looked that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to hear that, wish you all the best, in your relation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I don't like to seem like a damn psychologist, here, but this is a source of concern, either.
> I think I need to have a counseling session with her, too.



Sorry mate, seems I misunderstood you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> I have the same problem too , but its not parents' wedding but yours .
> 
> I think the best way is speaking with your wife , If she agrees then no one can say a word because its your life .



Mate, i'm the only children of my father. And GF is the only daughter.

My father would say, "Am, i not going to see my only son's wedding", same for the girl's side.

What can i say ? I will never sadden my father for thing like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Dude, I don't like to seem like a damn psychologist, here, but this is a source of concern, either.
> I think I need to have a counseling session with her, too.



All same mate, all of the girls they are same.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

ResurgentIran said:


> Is the movie Interstellar available on Iranian cinemas?


no but illegal copied DVDs of the movie are available.you can watch the movie before it releases in cinemas. lol
after one year some cinemas show the censored version at midnight .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> no but illegal copied DVDs of the movie are available.you can watch the movie before it releases in cinemas. lol
> after one year some cinemas show the censored version at midnight .


 agha az in post ha bishtar share kon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> no but illegal copied DVDs of the movie are available.you can watch the movie before it releases in cinemas. lol
> after one year some cinemas show the censored version at midnight .




khoda begam chekaret nakone, delam dard gereft enghad khandidam. akharie aaaaaaallliiiiiii bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@spiderkiller

how are ya ? is everything alright bro ? long time no see , although you are online 

=====================================

BTW : i have an exam tomorrow , i know shhyte abt it and i really dont give a finger 

to hell with anyone who comes to my clinic  

GPs here in iran bust their A$$ off to learn something to help people , and we get our prize by cussing and cursing of angry patients ...

funny thing is , if you confront them , they fire your sorry a$$ .

well FoOk all of them i say !!!

just the other day a patient wanted to kill me cause she was scared of a needle .

i jammed the fVcking needle up her tushy so hard she would remember it for several days .

lool , sorry if i got angry ... its called dardo del 

@ResurgentIran @rahi2357

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

After rich kids of Tehran, I present to you, rich kids of Tabriz ​













































​@New @rahi2357 @haman10 @Ostad

Just take your time and read it, it's so funny.  A life full of purpose.

I used to live like this for a while, just without that amount of money!  I used to wake up at 3 or 4 and sleep at 7 am.




​24 ساعت از زندگی یک بچه پولدار واقعی - Bartarinha.IR | برترین ها
همشهری جوان - محمد امیر احمدی: برای گپ زدن به شعبه ولی عصر یکی از کافه های زنجیره ای که پاتوق همیشگی اش است، دعوت مان می کند. ظاهرش شیک
و باکلاس است ولی نه آنقدر که چیز متفاوتی در پوشش و مدل موهایش به چشم بیاید. اگر حرف هایش را نشنوی، باور نمی کنی که حقوق ماهیانه یک کارمند پول توجیبی یک روزش است. در حرف هایش غیر از بی خیالی مایه دارانه، نشان خاصی از تجمل و بچه پولداری نیست. حتی پیج بچه پولدارهای تهران را هم ندیده است و فقط از این ور و آن ور تعریف هایش را شنیده است.​​مثل بیشتر پولدارها، در مقابل سوال هایی مثل «این همه پول را از کجا آوردی؟» گارد دارد و از همان اول شرط می کند که از این سوال ها نپرسیم. حتی با اینکه در رابطه با خانه و زندگی اش فکت های قابل پیگیری می دهد ولی اصرار دارد اسمی ازش برده نشود. در مقابل اصرارها برای گفتن اسمش می خندد و می گوید: «حالا چه فرقی می کنه؟! اصلا بنویس علی علی زاده!»

*قبول داری بچه پولداری؟*

اگر به معنای بدش در نظر نگیریم، آره، چرا قبول نداشته باشم؟

*درآمدت از چه راهی است؟ از خانواده پول می گیری؟*

به طور ثابت که پول مشخصی بگیرم، نه؛ ولی هر وقت بخوام از خانه بیرون بروم، پدر، مادربزرگ و پدربزرگم جدا جدا می گویند «این پول را بگیر دست خالی بیرون نروی».

*این پول توجیبی تقریبا چقدر است؟*

چیز ثابتی نیست. هر کسی هر چقدر پول نقد دم دستش باشد، یک مقدارش را به من می دهد.

*حالا به طور میانگین چقدر می گیری؟*

از هر نفر، سیصد چهارصد هزار تومان.

*یعنی در ماه 40-30 میلیون تومان پول توجیبی می گیری؟!*

آره. حالا نه با این غلظت، چون کم و زیاد می شود. بسته به خواسته های آن زمانم پول می گیرم.​​*چه کار می کنی با این همه پول؟*

این پول زیادی نیست برای خرج کردن. یعنی هر چقدر هم که پول داشته باشی، راه برای خرج کردنش وجود دارد. مثلا پیراهن آ ث میلان را - که خیلی خوشم می آید - از نمایندگی اش 500 هزار تومان می خرم. یا یک کمربند می بینم مارک است، یک میلیون پولش را می دهم. اینطور نیست که برای خرج کردن مشکلی داشته باشی.

*به طور معمول صبح تا شبت را چطور می گذرانی؟*

(می خندد) زندگی من صبح تا شب ندارد.

*چرا؟*

من معمولا 4 بعدازظهر از خواب بیدار می شوم و 8 صبح می خوابم.

*خب چهار عصر تا هشت صبح ات را چطور می گذرانی؟*

بیدار که می شوم، غذایی که مادربزرگم آماده کرده است را می خورم. دوش می گیرم و با بی ام و از خانه می زنم بیرون برای دور دور. البته اسم دور دور بد در رفته. اصلا اهل این نیستم که توی خیابان کسی را سوار کنم. با دوستانم قرار می گذارم و با ماشین توی خیابان می چرخیم. بیرون شام می خورم و شب خانه یکی جمع می شویم و تا هفت هشت صبح بیدار می مانیم.

*تا صبح چه کار می کنید؟*

اگر پیش بچه ها باشم، دسته جمعی بازی می کنیم و اگر خانه تنها باشم معمولا تا صبح با لپ تاپم فیلم و سریال های روز دنیا را پیگیری می کنم. صبح هم یک چیزی می خورم و می خوابم.

*یعنی هر روز همینطور بی هدف توی خیابان چرخ می زنی؟*

- آره خب. این گاز دادن بهم حال می دهد، مخصوصا توی اتوبان.

*هیچ کاری جذاب تر از دور دور نیست؟*

نه واقعا. اینجا امکاناتی نداریم. مرکز تفریحی جذابی داریم؟ چه جایگزینی برای دور دور من هست؟

*حوصله ات سر نمی رود؟ از این همه یکنواختی خسته نمی شوی؟*

چرا؛ یک بار اینقدر حوصله ام سر رفته بود که رفتم در یک صرافی و با حقوق ماهی 800 هزار تومان کار کردم. همه مسخره می کردند و می گفتند تو که اینقدر پول داری، چرا اینجا کار می کنی ولی برای من پول مهم نبود. می خواستم یک کاری کنم که احساس مثبت بودن بهم دست بدهد. البته بعد از یک مدت که کار یاد گرفته بودم، به مشکل خوردم و بیرون آمدم.

*تمام دوستانت از نظر مالی در سطح خودتان هستند؟*

نه. من چون منیریه هستم، دوست با درآمد پایین هم زیاد دارم. بعضی شب ها این دوستانم دعوتم می کنند خانه شان و تا صبح با ایکس باکس فوتبال بازی می کنیم. خیلی بهم حال می دهد. گاهی وقت ها هم فیلم و سریال می بینیم و کله سحر می رویم کله پزی.

*تا حالا شده است کسی از این دوستانت به این خرج کردن های بی رویه ات ایراد بگیرد؟*

زیاد پیش می آید. یکی از دوستانم - که چهره شناخته شده ای هم هست - بهم می گوید می دانی با این شلوار مثلا دو میلیون تومانی تو، چند نفر می توانند شلوارهای معمولی بخرند؟​​*چه واکنشی نشان می دهی؟*

خب منم آدمم. برایم مهم است که یک عده به نان شب شان هم محتاجند؛ این قضیه ذهنم را آزار می دهد و تا حدی کمک می کنم ولی مسئول بی پولی این آدم ها که من نیستم.

*مثلا به این بچه های سر چهارراه ها، چقدر کمک می کنی؟*

یک اشتباهی که در مورد من می کنید این است که انگار با این فضاها غریبه ام و فقط از پشت شیشه ماشینم می بینم شان ولی گفتم، خانه ما منیریه است و من با خیلی از این آدم ها برخورد دارم.

*واقعا؟ حالا با این همه درآمد، چرا منیریه؟*

ما خانوادگی در این محل بزرگ شدیم و با این فضاها حال می کنیم. البته خانه مان خفن است. فکرتان سمت خانه کلنگی های محل نرود!

*راستش باورش برایم سخت است...*

چرا؟ ما اینقدر آدم های عجیبی نیستیم.

*چرا فرق می کنید دیگر! مثلا تا حالا شده برای پول لنگ بمانی؟*

آره خب. من هم چیزهایی می خواستم که نتوانسته ام بخرم یا مثلا اینکه پول زیاد دارم، دلیل نمی شود با فروشنده ها چانه نزنم و فروشنده هر چقدر گفت من هم بدهم. بحث کلاس و این حرف ها به کنار ولی هر وقت حس کنم که می خواهد سرم را کلاه بگذارد، سعی می کنم با بحث، از حقم دفاع کنم. بارها شده است 300-200 هزار تومان از قیمت اولیه ارزان تر خریده ام.

*سخت ترین لحظات زندگی ات که حسابی کلافه ات کرده کی بوده؟*

چند ماه پیش ماشینم را فروختم و گفتم یک مدت بدون ماشین زندگی می کنم. یک هفته نرسیده بود که اینقدر کلافه شدم که رفتم پیش بابا و گفتم «بابا، من دیگه خسته شدم، ماشین می خوام.» بابا هم گفت برو هر کدام را می خواهی بخر و همین بی ام و را برایم خرید.​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

> *سخت ترین لحظات زندگی ات که حسابی کلافه ات کرده کی بوده؟*
> چند ماه پیش ماشینم را فروختم و گفتم یک مدت بدون ماشین زندگی می کنم. یک هفته نرسیده بود که اینقدر کلافه شدم که رفتم پیش بابا و گفتم «بابا، من دیگه خسته شدم، ماشین می خوام.» بابا هم گفت برو هر کدام را می خواهی بخر و همین بی ام و را برایم خرید.



قلبم گرفت اینقدر مشکل،اینقدر سختی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

OMG......




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=405791099570282

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> . در حرف هایش غیر از بی خیالی مایه دارانه، نشان خاصی از تجمل و بچه پولداری نیست


Ba in tikash kheyli hal kardam 
vaghean hamine
bikhiali maye darane !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> قلبم گرفت اینقدر مشکل،اینقدر سختی؟


khob ghalbesh gerefte bande khoda, be jaye BMW babash eshtebahi Mclaren F1 dade , chera enghad bi ehsasi ? 

chera nemitooni dark koni mardomo ?  

vaghean az shoma entezar nadashtam , hameye ekhtelafat siasimoon be kenar (shoma eslah talabi ma hezbi) , ama khahesh mikonam be hamvatanet ehteram bezar lol 



Meanwhile in my city kermanshah :

http://kermanshah-sport.ir/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/13_12.jpg



this pic is taken in 1970

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

The SiLent crY said:


> Its not about relligion , its about the way people think and want to live .




I was once Majnun like you, but then I grew up and realized all women like $$$ and nice things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khob ghalbesh gerefte bande khoda, be jaye BMW babash eshtebahi Mclaren F1 dade , chera enghad bi ehsasi ?
> 
> chera nemitooni dark koni mardomo ?
> 
> vaghean az shoma entezar nadashtam , hameye ekhtelafat siasimoon be kenar (shoma eslah talabi ma hezbi) , ama khahesh mikonam be hamvatanet ehteram bezar lol
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in my city kermanshah :
> 
> http://kermanshah-sport.ir/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/13_12.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> this pic is taken in 1970

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@rahi2357 agha dige nemishe inja ax post kard? chera axa be soorate text dide mishan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> man fekr kardam moshkel az mane  nemidoonam valla in pdf harrooz ye moshkele jadid peyda mikone. alan bazi az aksa too threade paradiso mishe did . kolan pdf dare dochare chaos mishe khodam 80% tag ha va mention hayi ke azam kardan ro shansi mibinam.
> @Serpentine dadash shoma midooni ghaziye az che gharare ?



Balaie site ro bekhunid, neveshteie abi. 

*Please don't use




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Balaie site ro bekhunid, neveshteie abi


So how come haman was able to post a pic in his previous post? Discrimination to the best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

The Ultimate Goal: To replace Google with Salam

Bayan Programming Contest

سلام | جستجوی هوشمند فراگیر

Although I like nothing about Iran these days (better to say I hate everything)  but today I was speaking with one of the members of this "Bayan. Inc" team, they are doing a really great job, and they are even being kinda boycotted by the Google, as you can see searching them "Bayan programming contest" would result to a no found page in Google news search.
So I think they deserve to receive a thumbs up. (a thread may also work)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> agha inha bahoonashoone pdf geda shode
> khob ta dirooz NOT WORK nabood ke


bahoone chie dige khodesh dareh migeh :
"*This will help us cut down bandwidth costs*"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Ostad said:


> OMG......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=405791099570282



I pissed myself laughing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> So how come haman was able to post a pic in his previous post? Discrimination to the best


azsaghfborobala !!! 

een che harfiye baradar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

New said:


> The Ultimate Goal: To replace Google with Salam
> 
> Bayan Programming Contest
> 
> سلام | جستجوی هوشمند فراگیر
> 
> Although I like nothing about Iran these days (better to say I hate everything)  but today I was speaking with one of the members of this "Bayan. Inc" team, they are doing a really great job, and they are even being kinda boycotted by the Google, as you can see searching them "Bayan programming contest" would result to a no found page in Google news search.
> So I think they deserve to receive a thumbs up. (a thread may also work)


nice  Tnx for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> @Ostad  your signature bro. reminds me of someone...


who? it was from Emiliano Zapata and it is kind of هیهات من الذله english translation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

btw @rahi2357 who was it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

dustan dar morede webe amigh ya penhan (deep web) cheghad etela darid? vaghean chize khafanie, adam sar dard migire az vosatesh.
kasi ahianan nemidune chetor mishe be mohtavaie khasse deep web dastarsi peida kard? yani faghat az tarighe etela rasanie fardi hast? fek konin masalan forushgahe anvae mavad mokhadder, aslahe va hatta adam tuie deep web peida mishe, kheili tarsnake 

Deep Web - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Serpentine said:


> dustan dar morede webe amigh ya penhan (deep web) cheghad etela darid? vaghean chize khafanie, adam sar dard migire az vosatesh.
> kasi ahianan nemidune chetor mishe be mohtavaie khasse deep web dastarsi peida kard? yani faghat az tarighe etela rasanie fardi hast? fek konin masalan forushgahe anvae mavad mokhadder, aslahe va hatta adam tuie deep web peida mishe, kheili tarsnake
> 
> Deep Web - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



فقط می تونم بگم با دیدن عکسها و فیلمهاش قلب ادم ایست می کنه ......
از من نادان بشنوید و دنبالش نرید تا چند هفته حالم از خودم بهم می خورد

بی خیالش

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> dustan dar morede webe amigh ya penhan (deep web) cheghad etela darid? vaghean chize khafanie, adam sar dard migire az vosatesh.
> kasi ahianan nemidune chetor mishe be mohtavaie khasse deep web dastarsi peida kard? yani faghat az tarighe etela rasanie fardi hast? fek konin masalan forushgahe anvae mavad mokhadder, aslahe va hatta adam tuie deep web peida mishe, kheili tarsnake
> 
> Deep Web - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


ah inam ke lou raft, bayad befekreh ye systemeh jadid basham. 
shenideh boudam vali esmesh ro nemidunestam. fek konam tou 2011 ya 2013 boud ke chan ta az marakezeh aslishon ro interpol shenasayi kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> dustan dar morede webe amigh ya penhan (deep web) cheghad etela darid? vaghean chize khafanie, adam sar dard migire az vosatesh.
> kasi ahianan nemidune chetor mishe be mohtavaie khasse deep web dastarsi peida kard? yani faghat az tarighe etela rasanie fardi hast? fek konin masalan forushgahe anvae mavad mokhadder, aslahe va hatta adam tuie deep web peida mishe, kheili tarsnake
> 
> Deep Web - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Man tou yek documentary dide boudam ke 92 ya 96(daghigh yaadam nist kodoum) darsad az content hate web, hamin deep web hast ke man literally maghzam sout keshid.  
Mafhoum e deep web in hast ke shoma ba motor haye jostejou nemitounid beheshoun dastresi dashteh bashid, pas javaab e soaalet mishe, are, faghat az hamoun tarigh e fardi mishe ettelaa' azashoun peyda kard. Albatteh ba'desh tavajjoh kardam ke inha har jaayi ke user pass bekhaad ra ham jozv e deep web midounand, va digeh sout e maghzam az beyn raft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> @Ostad  your signature bro. reminds me of someone...


Whom? me?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@The SiLent crY @Ostad @Serpentine @New @rahi2357 @Gold Eagle @jack 86000 @kollang and otherS in iran 

an AMBER ALERT has been issued for helena jalali who went missing a couple of days ago .






please share 

i try to get more info

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> فقط می تونم بگم با دیدن عکسها و فیلمهاش قلب ادم ایست می کنه ......
> از من نادان بشنوید و دنبالش نرید تا چند هفته حالم از خودم بهم می خورد
> 
> بی خیالش


yadame yek bar yeki az sitash ratam k tush tasavire vaghie khoshunat bar bud, az tasadofat, havadese mokhtalef. vaghean hal be ham zan bud, sad martabe be filmaie daesh. esme site yadam nist, shoma yadete?


Ostad said:


> ah inam ke lou raft, bayad befekreh ye systemeh jadid basham.
> shenideh boudam vali esmesh ro nemidunestam. fek konam tou 2011 ya 2013 boud ke chan ta az marakezeh aslishon ro interpol shenasayi kard.


hamin pariruz FBI silk road 2 ro bast va modiresho dastgir kard. in yeki baraie forushe mavad mokhadder be surate online be kar miraft. fek kon mese ebay miri kheili shik anvae mavad mokhader ro ba tasavir mibini va kharid mikoni. 

FBI jadidan mesle inke raveshi peida karde ke kasaie ro ke az tarighe bastare TOR be deep web motasel mishan shenasaie mikone, alan hameie on gheire ghanunia gorkhidan.


albate deep web faghat janbeie manfi nista! 90 darsadesh ya bishtar janbeie mosbat dare, mesle shabake haie majazie khosusi, server haie bazi, server haie dakheli sherkat ha, edarat va... inha hame deep web mahsub mishan va shoma ta vaghti ip nadashte bashi, ba hisch search engini nemituni peidashun koni.



rmi5 said:


> Man tou yek documentary dide boudam ke 92 ya 96(daghigh yaadam nist kodoum) darsad az content hate web, hamin deep web hast ke man literally maghzam sout keshid.
> Mafhoum e deep web in hast ke shoma ba motor haye jostejou nemitounid beheshoun dastresi dashteh bashid, pas javaab e soaalet mishe, are, faghat az hamoun tarigh e fardi mishe ettelaa' azashoun peyda kard. Albatteh ba'desh tavajjoh kardam ke inha har jaayi ke user pass bekhaad ra ham jozv e deep web midounand, va digeh sout e maghzam az beyn raft



web site haie ke user pass mikhan ham jozvesh hastan, vali ba in vojud bazam deep web kheili borozrg tar az in harfast. database haie foghe azim dar mozuate mokhtalef. masalan yeki bud ke database havashenasie donya ro dar teye chand daheie dasht, 330TB hajme databese on bud, hala in mozu ro mishe be mohtava dar mozuate mokhtalef bast dad, adam mokhesh sut mikeshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> ye dokhtari  ehem ..agha salavat befrest
> mohammade mokhtari ham gofte bood.. akharin statusesh bood..
> 
> *چکیده مصاحبه آقای جنتی*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

Serpentine said:


> After rich kids of Tehran, I present to you, rich kids of Tabriz ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​@New @rahi2357 @haman10 @Ostad
> 
> Just take your time and read it, it's so funny.  A life full of purpose.
> 
> I used to live like this for a while, just without that amount of money!  I used to wake up at 3 or 4 and sleep at 7 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​24 ساعت از زندگی یک بچه پولدار واقعی - Bartarinha.IR | برترین ها
> همشهری جوان - محمد امیر احمدی: برای گپ زدن به شعبه ولی عصر یکی از کافه های زنجیره ای که پاتوق همیشگی اش است، دعوت مان می کند. ظاهرش شیک
> و باکلاس است ولی نه آنقدر که چیز متفاوتی در پوشش و مدل موهایش به چشم بیاید. اگر حرف هایش را نشنوی، باور نمی کنی که حقوق ماهیانه یک کارمند پول توجیبی یک روزش است. در حرف هایش غیر از بی خیالی مایه دارانه، نشان خاصی از تجمل و بچه پولداری نیست. حتی پیج بچه پولدارهای تهران را هم ندیده است و فقط از این ور و آن ور تعریف هایش را شنیده است.​​مثل بیشتر پولدارها، در مقابل سوال هایی مثل «این همه پول را از کجا آوردی؟» گارد دارد و از همان اول شرط می کند که از این سوال ها نپرسیم. حتی با اینکه در رابطه با خانه و زندگی اش فکت های قابل پیگیری می دهد ولی اصرار دارد اسمی ازش برده نشود. در مقابل اصرارها برای گفتن اسمش می خندد و می گوید: «حالا چه فرقی می کنه؟! اصلا بنویس علی علی زاده!»
> 
> *قبول داری بچه پولداری؟*
> 
> اگر به معنای بدش در نظر نگیریم، آره، چرا قبول نداشته باشم؟
> 
> *درآمدت از چه راهی است؟ از خانواده پول می گیری؟*
> 
> به طور ثابت که پول مشخصی بگیرم، نه؛ ولی هر وقت بخوام از خانه بیرون بروم، پدر، مادربزرگ و پدربزرگم جدا جدا می گویند «این پول را بگیر دست خالی بیرون نروی».
> 
> *این پول توجیبی تقریبا چقدر است؟*
> 
> چیز ثابتی نیست. هر کسی هر چقدر پول نقد دم دستش باشد، یک مقدارش را به من می دهد.
> 
> *حالا به طور میانگین چقدر می گیری؟*
> 
> از هر نفر، سیصد چهارصد هزار تومان.
> 
> *یعنی در ماه 40-30 میلیون تومان پول توجیبی می گیری؟!*
> 
> آره. حالا نه با این غلظت، چون کم و زیاد می شود. بسته به خواسته های آن زمانم پول می گیرم.​​*چه کار می کنی با این همه پول؟*
> 
> این پول زیادی نیست برای خرج کردن. یعنی هر چقدر هم که پول داشته باشی، راه برای خرج کردنش وجود دارد. مثلا پیراهن آ ث میلان را - که خیلی خوشم می آید - از نمایندگی اش 500 هزار تومان می خرم. یا یک کمربند می بینم مارک است، یک میلیون پولش را می دهم. اینطور نیست که برای خرج کردن مشکلی داشته باشی.
> 
> *به طور معمول صبح تا شبت را چطور می گذرانی؟*
> 
> (می خندد) زندگی من صبح تا شب ندارد.
> 
> *چرا؟*
> 
> من معمولا 4 بعدازظهر از خواب بیدار می شوم و 8 صبح می خوابم.
> 
> *خب چهار عصر تا هشت صبح ات را چطور می گذرانی؟*
> 
> بیدار که می شوم، غذایی که مادربزرگم آماده کرده است را می خورم. دوش می گیرم و با بی ام و از خانه می زنم بیرون برای دور دور. البته اسم دور دور بد در رفته. اصلا اهل این نیستم که توی خیابان کسی را سوار کنم. با دوستانم قرار می گذارم و با ماشین توی خیابان می چرخیم. بیرون شام می خورم و شب خانه یکی جمع می شویم و تا هفت هشت صبح بیدار می مانیم.
> 
> *تا صبح چه کار می کنید؟*
> 
> اگر پیش بچه ها باشم، دسته جمعی بازی می کنیم و اگر خانه تنها باشم معمولا تا صبح با لپ تاپم فیلم و سریال های روز دنیا را پیگیری می کنم. صبح هم یک چیزی می خورم و می خوابم.
> 
> *یعنی هر روز همینطور بی هدف توی خیابان چرخ می زنی؟*
> 
> - آره خب. این گاز دادن بهم حال می دهد، مخصوصا توی اتوبان.
> 
> *هیچ کاری جذاب تر از دور دور نیست؟*
> 
> نه واقعا. اینجا امکاناتی نداریم. مرکز تفریحی جذابی داریم؟ چه جایگزینی برای دور دور من هست؟
> 
> *حوصله ات سر نمی رود؟ از این همه یکنواختی خسته نمی شوی؟*
> 
> چرا؛ یک بار اینقدر حوصله ام سر رفته بود که رفتم در یک صرافی و با حقوق ماهی 800 هزار تومان کار کردم. همه مسخره می کردند و می گفتند تو که اینقدر پول داری، چرا اینجا کار می کنی ولی برای من پول مهم نبود. می خواستم یک کاری کنم که احساس مثبت بودن بهم دست بدهد. البته بعد از یک مدت که کار یاد گرفته بودم، به مشکل خوردم و بیرون آمدم.
> 
> *تمام دوستانت از نظر مالی در سطح خودتان هستند؟*
> 
> نه. من چون منیریه هستم، دوست با درآمد پایین هم زیاد دارم. بعضی شب ها این دوستانم دعوتم می کنند خانه شان و تا صبح با ایکس باکس فوتبال بازی می کنیم. خیلی بهم حال می دهد. گاهی وقت ها هم فیلم و سریال می بینیم و کله سحر می رویم کله پزی.
> 
> *تا حالا شده است کسی از این دوستانت به این خرج کردن های بی رویه ات ایراد بگیرد؟*
> 
> زیاد پیش می آید. یکی از دوستانم - که چهره شناخته شده ای هم هست - بهم می گوید می دانی با این شلوار مثلا دو میلیون تومانی تو، چند نفر می توانند شلوارهای معمولی بخرند؟​​*چه واکنشی نشان می دهی؟*
> 
> خب منم آدمم. برایم مهم است که یک عده به نان شب شان هم محتاجند؛ این قضیه ذهنم را آزار می دهد و تا حدی کمک می کنم ولی مسئول بی پولی این آدم ها که من نیستم.
> 
> *مثلا به این بچه های سر چهارراه ها، چقدر کمک می کنی؟*
> 
> یک اشتباهی که در مورد من می کنید این است که انگار با این فضاها غریبه ام و فقط از پشت شیشه ماشینم می بینم شان ولی گفتم، خانه ما منیریه است و من با خیلی از این آدم ها برخورد دارم.
> 
> *واقعا؟ حالا با این همه درآمد، چرا منیریه؟*
> 
> ما خانوادگی در این محل بزرگ شدیم و با این فضاها حال می کنیم. البته خانه مان خفن است. فکرتان سمت خانه کلنگی های محل نرود!
> 
> *راستش باورش برایم سخت است...*
> 
> چرا؟ ما اینقدر آدم های عجیبی نیستیم.
> 
> *چرا فرق می کنید دیگر! مثلا تا حالا شده برای پول لنگ بمانی؟*
> 
> آره خب. من هم چیزهایی می خواستم که نتوانسته ام بخرم یا مثلا اینکه پول زیاد دارم، دلیل نمی شود با فروشنده ها چانه نزنم و فروشنده هر چقدر گفت من هم بدهم. بحث کلاس و این حرف ها به کنار ولی هر وقت حس کنم که می خواهد سرم را کلاه بگذارد، سعی می کنم با بحث، از حقم دفاع کنم. بارها شده است 300-200 هزار تومان از قیمت اولیه ارزان تر خریده ام.
> 
> *سخت ترین لحظات زندگی ات که حسابی کلافه ات کرده کی بوده؟*
> 
> چند ماه پیش ماشینم را فروختم و گفتم یک مدت بدون ماشین زندگی می کنم. یک هفته نرسیده بود که اینقدر کلافه شدم که رفتم پیش بابا و گفتم «بابا، من دیگه خسته شدم، ماشین می خوام.» بابا هم گفت برو هر کدام را می خواهی بخر و همین بی ام و را برایم خرید.​


من یک بار میخواستم اینترنتم رو شارژ کنم همون موقع هم بابام 100 تومن واسه کلاس زبان ریخته بود کارتم جای 30 تومن اینترنت 70 تومن شارژ کردم تا یک هفته از استرس پای کامپیوتر نمیرفتم.  چقدر لحظات مشابهی دارم من با این جماعت.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## spiderkiller

haman10 said:


> @spiderkiller
> 
> how are ya ? is everything alright bro ? long time no see , although you are online
> 
> =====================================
> 
> BTW : i have an exam tomorrow , i know shhyte abt it and i really dont give a finger
> 
> to hell with anyone who comes to my clinic
> 
> GPs here in iran bust their A$$ off to learn something to help people , and we get our prize by cussing and cursing of angry patients ...
> 
> funny thing is , if you confront them , they fire your sorry a$$ .
> 
> well FoOk all of them i say !!!
> 
> just the other day a patient wanted to kill me cause she was scared of a needle .
> 
> i jammed the fVcking needle up her tushy so hard she would remember it for several days .
> 
> lool , sorry if i got angry ... its called dardo del
> 
> @ResurgentIran @rahi2357


مرسی هامان جان. یک بار اومدم دیدم باز بند شدی خورد تو ذوقم . هی بن میشی. مرسی یادی کردی یکم گیر دانشگاه ام کنکور و این صحبتا . میام انجمن در حد دنبال کردن اخبار این پاکستانیا نه واسه بحث و اینا.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> ye dokhtari  ehem ..agha salavat befrest
> mohammade mokhtari ham gofte bood.. akharin statusesh bood..


khoda rahmatesh kone.


> *چکیده مصاحبه آقای جنتی*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Mission accomplished. (Didn't kneeled)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mission accomplished. (Didn't kneeled)


She said yes?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> She said yes?



Yeap.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Yeap.


Congrats bro

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> Mission accomplished. (Didn't kneeled)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Congrats bro



Thanks mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakan

@KingMamba 

Nice signature.
____________________

@Sinan 

Good job man. This a really important part of your life. After this everything changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Yeap.


Congrats bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

raptor22 said:


> P.M: I am still waiting for you to introduce me some books on philosophy,


LOL, goftam ye chand rooz begzare shayad az saret biofte amma mesle inke vaghean donbaleshi 
pas bezar ghablesh ino behet begam,
adami ro tasavor kon ke shena balad nist mire estakhr, in adam tooye ghesmat amigh estakhr dastesho az labehaye estakhr raha nemikone, dar haghighat age vaghti shena balad nisti az labehaye estakhr joda shi ghargh mishi, falsafe ham hamine, age khodet ghader be fekr kardan nabashi va biofti tooye ketabhaye falsafe, ghargh mishi (yani zehnet shekl migire va ta akhare omret donbale roye tafakor ye nafar mishi, va fekr mikoni in tarze negah male khodete dar hali ke nist)
hala age ba in vojood mikhay bazam falsafe bekhooni, oon ketab donyaye soofi ro ke bache ha behet pishnahad dadan bendaz door, man ke halam azash beham mikhore be jash:
tarikh falsafe- vil dorant- tarjomeye abbas zaryab
Tarikh falsafe gharb- bertrand rasel- tarjomeye daryabandari
lezzat falsafe- vil dorant- tarjomeye abbas zaryab

inaro khoondi va bazam ketab khasti ma dar khedmatim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Yeap.


Congratulation dude, 
“Marriage is our last, best chance to grow up." Joseph Barth

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Yeap.


Congratulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Yeap.


Although the answer was obvious beforehand, but congratulations. 

We will hold a bachelor party for you before marriage day, don't worry, we will try our best to arrange the exact scenario:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine @Abii @New @rahi2357 @The SiLent crY

Man yek post ham touye section e turkish gozashtam va haalaa mikhaam az shoma ha ham beporsamesh.
Agha, shoma hoselatoun az in jang e souriye sar narafteh? Ham Assad va ham mokhaalefinesh, vaghean yek mosht cholman e ahmagh hastand. Oun assad ke ba in hame air force va n hezaar tank , ... mesle asb ba har tak e doshman yek mantaghe ye vasi' ra mide, va oun mokhaalefinesh ham ke ba in hame komak az hame jaaye donyaa, hich gohi nemikhoran. vaghean, what the hell is wrong?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Man yek post ham touye section e turkish gozashtam va haalaa mikhaam az shoma ha ham beporsamesh.
> Agha, shoma hoselatoun az in jang e souriye sar narafteh? Ham Assad va ham mokhaalefinesh, vaghean yek mosht cholman e ahmagh hastand. Oun assad ke ba in hame air force va n hezaar tank , ... mesle asb ba har tak e doshman yek mantaghe ye vasi' ra mide, va oun mokhaalefinesh ham ke ba in hame komak az hame jaaye donyaa, hich gohi nemikhoran. vaghean, what the hell is wrong?!


 
حوصلمون که سر رفته، ولی شوما منظورتو بگو دادا - اصفهونی بوخون

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Abii @New @rahi2357 @The SiLent crY
> 
> Man yek post ham touye section e turkish gozashtam va haalaa mikhaam az shoma ha ham beporsamesh.
> Agha, shoma hoselatoun az in jang e souriye sar narafteh? Ham Assad va ham mokhaalefinesh, vaghean yek mosht cholman e ahmagh hastand. Oun assad ke ba in hame air force va n hezaar tank , ... mesle asb ba har tak e doshman yek mantaghe ye vasi' ra mide, va oun mokhaalefinesh ham ke ba in hame komak az hame jaaye donyaa, hich gohi nemikhoran. vaghean, what the hell is wrong?!!!



Jange surie yek jange addie conventional nist, jange yek arteshe be sheddat classice ba sakhtari markazi (farmande mehvar) hast, alaihe goruh haie cheriki ba ravesh haie nabarde na motegharen. shoma vaghean baiad bebinind yek arteshe classic cheghad vahshatnak mitune dar moghabele yek goruhe kuchike cheriki talafat bede, bar khalafe ghodrate bartare atashi ke dare. dar avaiel ham hamin bud, arteshe surie kheili sangin talafat midad va navahie kheili vasiee ro az dast dad.

vali alan ke be ghazie negah mikonim, artesh dare tuie 300 jebheie mokhtalef mijange! albate az nazare andaze yeki nistan ghatan in jebheha, vali baz ham takasoresh kheili ziade va baraie yek arteshe classic mesle sam hast. ba in osaf, artesh alan vaghean dare bishtar az tavanaie vagheish liaghat az khodesh neshun mide va be yek nirue kheili kar amad tar dar barabare jange cheriki tabdil shode.

agar shoma amalkarde arteshe surie ro dar avaele jang bebinid, vaghean motevajeh mishi ke khode in haghighat ke shahre dameshgh soghut nakard va artesh tunest oza ro 180 daraje bargardune bishtar shabihe mojeze bud. man be jorat migam agar hamin insurgency tuie 90% artesh haie dg, be khosus artesh haie arabi rokh bede, kheili sari hokumate markazi soghut mikone.

arteshe surie jange bakhte ro be jange dar hale bord tabdil karde. shaiad begi man ziadi khosh khialam, vali man be shoma ghol midam agar az hamin saat vorude afrade mosallah + selah be surie ghat beshe, artesh mitune taghriban tamame manategh ro tasarof kone ba sorate monaseb. alan jahaie ke artesh az dast mide dar moghabele on avaeil sale 201 aslan adadi nist. be yeki 2ta shahr va rusta negah nakon, be vaziate kollie jebhe haie nabard negah kon ke dar aksaresh artesh tunese az moze'e zaaf be halate tahajomi dar biad, in mozu tuie yek jang kheili mohem hast. haghighatesh arteshe surie dar moghabele chizi ke ma ghablan az artesh haie arabi didim vaghena dare khub amal mikone. shoma arteshe mesr ro bebin, migan ghavi tarin arteshe arabie, nemitune jeloie AQ ro tuie yek mantegheie mahdud (sahraie sina) begire va hamin chan ruz pish 31 ta sarbazesh koshte shodan tuie entehari, dalilesh in hast ke in goruh ha be raveshe gheire motegharen mijangan, tuie hezar ta surakh ghaiem mishan, dar sanie ie mian birun hamle mikonan va dobare gheib mishan.

ba vojude tamame bi liaghati haie ke arteshe surie (be khosus dar avaiel) az khodesh neshun dad, vali alan amalkardesh ghabele ghabule az nazare man.

jange surie vaghean tulani shode va mardome badbakht ham khaste shodan, vali chare chie? age assad sarnegun beshe, jai gozin che chizi khahad bud? man assad ro be tama ie goruh haie ke alaihesh mijangan tarjih midam. chon surie, faregh az inke yek diktatori az nazare siasi bud, vali vaghean az nazare ejtemai, azadi haie fardi, aghalaiat ha, yeki az behtarin keshvar haie khavare miane bud, vali afsus ke in be estelah enghelab ro behesh tahmil kardand.

yek chizi ham akhar begam jalebe. asksare tazahorat alahie bashar dar hamun ruz haie aval ham serfan dar rastaie democracie swiss manand nabud ontoz ke resane haie gharbi neshun midan. ye filmi hast tazahorat ro tuie manateghe mokhtalef neshun mide ke shoar haie be sheddat sectarian midan. masalan: Christians to Lebanon, Alawites to grave and other examples. chandin nafar ro be etehame tarafdari az bashar tuie hamun tazahorate mosalemat amiz edam kardan ke filmesh ham hast.

kheili harfaie dg hast dar morede surie, vali postam dare tulani mishe, badan baz ham migam age lazem bud.

sry for long post


PS: Be onvane yek mesal, faghat libi ro bebin. aksariate motlaghe keshvar sunni hastan, vali alan har manteghaie keshvar daste yek goruhe mokhtalfe va jange khunin hanuz onja jarian dare. be nazare man, bad az assad, vaziate surie agar chand barabar bad tar az alan nashe, vali haeaghal behtar ham nemishe. surie az nazare tanavoe dini va ghomi va eteghadate mardom aslan ghabele moghaiese ba libi nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> حوصلمون که سر رفته، ولی شوما منظورتو بگو دادا - اصفهونی بوخون



Hichchi baba, manzouri nadaaram. Faghat az inke ma ra allaaf kardan, badam miyaad. ye kodoumeshoun, yek gohi bokhoreh digeh. 

@Serpentine 
Your post is too long, bro. let me have some time to read it, then I will come back to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> sry for long post


inbaro mibakhshim vali dige tekrar nashe, sardard gereftam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> Your post is too long, bro. let me have some time to read it, then I will come back to you.


sure. 


New said:


> inbaro mibakhshim vali dige tekrar nashe, sardard gereftam.



khodam daram az sar dar mimiram alan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Abii @New @rahi2357 @The SiLent crY
> 
> Man yek post ham touye section e turkish gozashtam va haalaa mikhaam az shoma ha ham beporsamesh.
> Agha, shoma hoselatoun az in jang e souriye sar narafteh? Ham Assad va ham mokhaalefinesh, vaghean yek mosht cholman e ahmagh hastand. Oun assad ke ba in hame air force va n hezaar tank , ... mesle asb ba har tak e doshman yek mantaghe ye vasi' ra mide, va oun mokhaalefinesh ham ke ba in hame komak az hame jaaye donyaa, hich gohi nemikhoran. vaghean, what the hell is wrong?!!!



حوصله که چه عرض کنم .

اما به نظر من اسد بهترین گزینه در حال حاضر برای سوریست و به تمام گروه های مخالف شرف داره .

جنگ سوریه یه جنگ عادی نیست و خیلی مسائل توش دخیله که مانع پیروزی قاتع یک طرف میشه و بهاش رو هم مردمی باید بدن که خوشی و امنیت زد زیر دلشون و جو گیر شدن .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

The SiLent crY said:


> خوشی و امنیت زد زیر دلشون و جو گیر شدن .


!!!


----------



## New

@rmi5 @Serpentine @Abii @rahi2357 @The SiLent crY @Shahryar Hedayati

اگه بخواید بین یکی از دو گزینه ی زیر یکی رو انتخاب کنید کدومو انتخاب می کنید؟
1) حوادث خاور میانه یک حرکت خود جوش مردمی بود که با توطئه ی شرق و غرب تبدیل به بحران امروزی شده
2) اصولا کلید خوردن و بحران کنونی خاورمیانه نتیجه ی توطئه ای بود که از سالها پیش برنامه ریزی شده بود

Just pick one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> man ke raftam doa konam shab ziiiiiiiba


manam beram ehtekaf , kari bari nadarin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> !!!


جدی میگم ،

من دو بار سوریه بودم. به چشم خودم دیدم که سوریه و مردمش وضع خیلی بهتری نسبت به ایران داشتن .

مسیحی و مسلمون و ... داشتن مثل آدم زندگیشون رو می کردن اما حالا چی دارن ؟

کدوم انقلاب تو دنیا خوب بوده که این یکی باشه ؟! تمام کشورهایی که 3-4 سال قبل انقلاب شد به فنا رفتن . از مصر و لیبی و تونس بگیر تا بحرین و سوریه و ... .

واقعا ارزشش رو داشت !؟ 
دویست هزار نفر مردن و چند میلیون آواره شدن که چی بشه ؟ انقلاب کنن که یه آدم نفهم دیگه رو بیارن سر کار مثل اون مرسی دیوانه یا اردوغان ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

دیپلمات روس: توافقنامه هسته‌ای عملا مورد توافق قرار گرفته است/ لغو تحریم‌ها تنها موضوع باقیمانده


----------



## The SiLent crY

rahi2357 said:


> آقا* قاطع* درسته
> 
> من خودم هم توو پست قبلیم زمینه رو نوشتم* ضمینه*
> البته ضمینه هم به معنی بافت و بستر هست
> 
> کلا مشغولیات ذهنی انقدر بالاست آدم یه غلط های فاحشی رو می نویسه.
> یک بحثی هم اخیرا هست که در زبان فارسی چون برخلاف عربی تمام" ض ز ذ ظ" ها و تمام" ط ت" و " س ص ث" ها یک جور تلفظ میشه همه رو تبدیل کنند به ت ، ز، س


خودم بهش دقت کردم ولی حال نداشتم ویرایش کنم چون با گوشی آدم زخم میشه تا یه پیام پست کنه ـ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

نوزده آبان سالروز درگذشت دکتر فاطمی
مردی که از او در قبال ملی کردن صنعت نفت با سه گلوله تقدیر شد
دکتر مصدق بعد از مرگ دکتر فاطمی چنین گفت:

«اگر ملی شدن نفت خدمت بزرگی است از آن کسی که اول این پیشنهاد را نمود باید سپاسگزاری کرد و آن کس شهید راه وطن دکتر حسین فاطمی است. در تمام مدت همکاری با این جانب حتی یک ترک اولی هم از آن بزرگوار دیده نشد.»

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> @rmi5 @Serpentine @Abii @rahi2357 @The SiLent crY @Shahryar Hedayati
> 
> اگه بخواید بین یکی از دو گزینه ی زیر یکی رو انتخاب کنید کدومو انتخاب می کنید؟
> 1) حوادث خاور میانه یک حرکت خود جوش مردمی بود که با توطئه ی شرق و غرب تبدیل به بحران امروزی شده
> 2) اصولا کلید خوردن و بحران کنونی خاورمیانه نتیجه ی توطئه ای بود که از سالها پیش برنامه ریزی شده بود
> 
> Just pick one.



به نظرم کل خاورمیانه رو نمیشه جمع بست، باید تفکیکی بررسی بشه، ولی در کل، من نظرم روی گزینه 1 هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> به نظرم کل خاورمیانه رو نمیشه جمع بست، باید تفکیکی بررسی بشه، ولی در کل، من نظرم روی گزینه 1 هست.


با توجه به انتخاب هر کدوم از این گزینه ها نوع رویکرد به مساله می تونه خیلی متفاوت باشه.

من هم دوست دارم بگم گزینه ی یک صحیحه اما نمی دونم چرا یه حسی در اعماق وجودم می گه گزینه دو جواب درسته

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> با توجه به انتخاب هر کدوم از این گزینه ها نوع رویکرد به مساله می تونه خیلی متفاوت باشه.
> 
> من هم دوست دارم بگم گزینه ی یک صحیحه اما نمی دونم چرا یه حسی در اعماق وجودم می گه گزینه دو جواب درسته


گزینه 2 هم میتونه درست باشه، با این پیش فرض که خیلی از اون کشورها به شدت استعداد داخلی این قضیه رو داشتن، یعنی ممکن بود بعدا دیر یا زود هم خودجوش شکل بگیره. مثلا به نظر من تونس تا حد زیادی خودجوش بود، ولی مثلا توی لیبی و سوریه خیلی قضیه مشکوکه.

مثلا توی سوریه من گزارش هایی خوندم که 'عامل های ناشناس' در میان جمعیت تظاهرکننده، شروع به اغتشاش کردن و نیروهای امنیتی سوریه رو هدف گرفتن. یک جا میخوندم که در همون اوایل، عده ای توی استان ادلب یک پاسگاه پلیس رو میگیرن، در ظاهر مردم عادی بودن، ولی تمام پلیس ها خودشون رو تسلیم میکنن، ولی بعدش همشون رو به طرز فجیعی به قتل میرسونن. این مورد شاید الان توی سوریه عادی باشه، ولی اون اوایل واقعا یه اتفاق خیلی مهم محسوب میشد.

امیدوارم برداشت بد از عقاید من نکنی، ولی من تا حد خیلی زیادی اعتقاد دارم که این امر سال 88 هم داخل ایران داشت اجرایی میشد، خیلی چیزا شنیدم و دیدم، ولی با در نظر گرفتن اهداف کشورهای دشمن ایران، اصلا چیز عجیب و غریبی به نظر نمیرسه.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

http://8pic.ir/images/ry52dukqmnxtberkpevt.jpg

http://www.impiousdigest.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/1531590_665598420149692_1248145625_n.jpg
چه بلایی که این دو فقط در 8 سال جنگ بر سر ایران نیاوردند
و چه بلاهایی که هنوز برای ان نقشه می کشند


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> این امر سال 88 هم داخل ایران داشت اجرایی میشد، خیلی چیزا شنیدم


برید از اونا بپرسید که شنیده ها رو دیدن. 
You are right, I am not a man of conspiracy theory delusion, but if I were the manager of this planet, I would no longer keep the middle eastern's, in the same order I used to keep them in, in the times I needed their Oil. 

 Is that sentence understandable, or should I translate it into Persian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> برید از اونا بپرسید که شنیده ها رو دیدن.
> You are right, I am not a man of conspiracy theory delusion, but if I were the manager of this planet, I would no longer keep the middle eastern's, in the same order I used to keep them in, in the times I needed their Oil.
> 
> Is that sentence understandable, or should I translate it into Persian?



had to try, but yes, it's understandable, but something is missing in your sentence, somehow I feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> had to try, but yes, it's understandable, but something is missing in your sentence, somehow I feel.


Wired, coz I thought the same, but I couldn't find the missing part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Wired, coz I thought the same, but I couldn't find the missing part.


maa ke nafahmidim manzooret chiye 

lol , sharifiz talking their wiered language again  just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> maa ke nafahmidim manzooret chiye
> lol , sharifiz talking their wiered language again just kidding


Dude, why do you always insist on insulting me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Dude, why do you always insist on insulting me?



#superawkwardmoment

me ? when ? i am sorry if such a thing happened .

my apologies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> ?
> #superawkwardmoment
> me ? when ? i am sorry if such a thing happened .
> my apologies


in khoobe ke man be shoma ke pezeshki mikhooni begam, ampool zan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> in khoobe ke man be shoma ke pezeshki mikhooni begam, ampool zan?


so you're messing with me , eh ? 

are begoo azizam , at least we dont talk wired  we are normal ampool zans who talk normal and have a normal life . lol

crazy bunch = sharif alumni

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> so you're messing with me , eh ?
> 
> are begoo azizam , at least we dont talk wired  we are normal ampool zans who talk normal and have a normal life . lol
> 
> crazy bunch = sharif alumni


In che figuri hast migiri bro, "are begoo azizam"
hamoontor ke, in aslan khoob nist ke be ye pezeshk begi ampool zan, hamoontor ham zesht va tohin konandast ke be ye daneshgah tehrani begi sharifi.
ye chand bar ham ghablan in tohin ro kardi, ma zir sibili rad kardim, amma lotfan dige tekrar nashe

or else things would be different

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> In che figuri hast migiri bro, "are begoo azizam"
> hamoontor ke, in aslan khoob nist ke be ye pezeshk begi ampool zan, hamoontor ham zesht va tohin konandast ke be ye daneshgah tehrani begi sharifi.
> ye chand bar ham ghablan in tohin ro kardi, ma zir sibili rad kardim, amma lotfan dige tekrar nashe
> 
> or else things would be different


OMG , i am deeply saddened that i've mistaken you for @Serpentine  

my deepest apologies , i had no idea !! i really thought you were a sharifi 

but then again , we can deduct that :

1- Tehranis also talk wired . lol

2- you kinda liked it when i summed you up with sharifi's , cause you didn't react just till now 

hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> you kinda liked it when i summed you up with sharifi's



 



I need to relax, ...... he is just haman, I need to relax 
Never speak to a tehrani that way dude, never, ever, never, ever never 
There was just once you told me in your post, "What's wrong with these sharifi's?"
and I answered
"Ya, that's all I am trying to say, there is something wrong with sharif"
That's all, I have a photographic memory, never something like that insult would ever be faded 
out from it.


PS
جدیدترین رتبه بندی دانشگاه های ایران - کنکور
"رتبه‌ دانشگاه‌هاي ايران" در 30 رشته اعلام شد
Top Universities in Iran | 2014 Reviews & Rankings
World University Rankings - 2013 | Iran Universities in Top 500 universities | Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2013 | Shanghai Ranking - 2013
جداول رتبه بندی QS دانشگاهها: جدیدترین رتبه بندی دانشگاههای دنیا:جایگاه ممتاز دو دانشگاه ایران
جدیدترین رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های کشور در ایران و جهان

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@Ostad @rahi2357 @Serpentine @New film e khoub, jadidan chi oumade?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> film e khoub, jadidan chi oumade?


shakhsan filmaye emsalo doost nadashtam. faghat yekish arzeshe didan daasht ke mojaveze ekran nagereft. " asabani nistam " filme khoobi bood age betooni DL koni bebinesh. " khaab zadeha " ham badak nabod bara sargarmi...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> film e khoub, jadidan chi oumade?


akharin filmi ke didam "che" boud ke onam jadid nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

دوستان قضیه این 30 هزار کیلومتر واقعیه ؟ مگه همین دو سه سال پیش یکی از فرمانده های سپاه نگفت ما به برد بیشتر از2 هزار کیلومتر نیاز نداریم. حالا اگر هم تولید کرده باشیم باید کلاهک خیلی عظیمی داشته باشه هیچ اطلاعی ازش بیرون نیومده ؟ اگه واقعی باشه که کلا مذاکرات مالیده.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

spiderkiller said:


> دوستان قضیه این 30 هزار کیلومتر واقعیه ؟ مگه همین دو سه سال پیش یکی از فرمانده های سپاه نگفت ما به برد بیشتر از2 هزار کیلومتر نیاز نداریم. حالا اگر هم تولید کرده باشیم باید کلاهک خیلی عظیمی داشته باشه هیچ اطلاعی ازش بیرون نیومده ؟ اگه واقعی باشه که کلا مذاکرات مالیده.



این پرتاب گر با کمی تغییر یک موشک بین قاره ای تمام عیار هست...

اما منظور از 36000 کیلومتر یعنی ارتفاع از سطح زمین و نه فاصله تا محل برخورد
چون در اصل محموله ماهواره ای این موشک به جایی برخورد نمی کند بلکه در مدار زمین ثابت می شود
البته از این موشک می توان به عنوان ضد ماهواره مدار ژئو استفاده کرد ...که یعنی نابودی زنجیره ای تمام ماهواره های مخابراتی و تلویزیونی دنیا با چند تیر موشک و نابودی شبکه اطلاعات ماهواره ای
برای مثال می توان در کلاهک این ماهواره از چند صد هزار جرم تنکستنی استفاده کرد و ماهواره را به صورت چپ کرد در جئو قرار داد ... که منند دمینو تمام مدار ژئو را مملو از زباله فضایی می کند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

@New
جناب حوادث خاورمیانه چند بخشه. اول اتفاقات شروع شده از سال 2011 یعنی همون بهار عربیه. خیلی احمقانه است که فکر کنیم تمام این عرب ها 30 سال زیر ظلم بودن یکهو همه شون با هم قیام کردند اصلا اینطوری نیست. پروژه خاورمیانه جدید کاملا خوب و طبق برنامه پیشرفت اخرین کسی که توی جریان بهار عرب بعد از قذافی و صالح باید سقوط میکرد بشار بود. اصلا قرار به ایجاد داعش نبود. قرار بود سوریه به دست گروهی بیوفته و حزب بعث سقوط کنه. گروهی که متمایل به غرب باشه و تنها مرز نامطمئن اسراییل رو امن کنه. مصر برای اسراعیل امن شد ، لیبی که خطر بالقوه ای بود سقوط کرد یمن ی که مردمش واقعا ناراضی بودن با یک سری نمایش سیاسی با کمک امریکا اروم شد و مردمش اروم گرفتن اما کل فاز بهار عرب توی یک هفته عوض شد و اونم عملیات حزب الله توی قصیر بود زمانی که عملا طرح سقوط بشار شکست خورد واسه همین رفتن توی فاز دوم یعنی ایجاد یک گروه افراطی و تند رو برای باز بودن دستشون برای مداخله مستقیم.حالا متاسفانه فاز دوم این طرح داره با موفقیت پیش میره. کرد ها که دشمن بالقوه دولت اردوغان هستن دارن قتل عام میشن ارتش نوپای عراق که ممکن بود هر لحظه با تمایل به سمت ایران از دست خارج بشه کلا الان از هم پاشیده ارتش سوریه هم عملا توان درگیری با داعش رو نداره و فقط یک منطقه حائل با داعش ایجاد کرده تا مجبور به درگیری مستقیم نشه. الان توی فاز دو برای مقابله با داعش به یک قصیر دیگه نیاز هست ولی متاسفانه الان حزب الله هم دیگر در اون حد عمق نداره که بتونه باعث شکستن کمر داعش بشه. به نظرم قصیر فاز دوم رو یمن ایجاد میکنه. این تحلیل بنده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> این پرتاب گر با کمی تغییر یک موشک بین قاره ای تمام عیار هست...
> 
> اما منظور از 36000 کیلومتر یعنی ارتفاع از سطح زمین و نه فاصله تا محل برخورد
> چون در اصل محموله ماهواره ای این موشک به جایی برخورد نمی کند بلکه در مدار زمین ثابت می شود


وقتی 30 هزار کیلومتر مستقیم بره بالا قطعا میتونه 5 هزار کیلوتر رو در حالت کرو طی کنه. 5 هزار کیلومتر لندنه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

spiderkiller said:


> وقتی 30 هزار کیلومتر مستقیم بره بالا قطعا میتونه 5 هزار کیلوتر رو در حالت کرو طی کنه. 5 هزار کیلومتر لندنه





کم لطفی می فرمایید
لندن را بیخیال ... به راحتی کشور دوست و برادر امریکا را سوراخ می کنه
بلکه می تونه حتی هزاران بار دور کل زمین رو بزند
هدف در پنج یا پنجاه هزارکیلومتر دیگه فرقی براش نداره
به نظرم این اخرین حلقه از موشک های نظامی زمین پرتاب ایران خواهد بود
موشک های قاره پیما (مانند توپول ام و پولاریس)برای رسیدن به حداکثر برد خودشون فقط کافی است به طور متوسط 1000 کیلومتر از زمین فاصله بگیرند ...
در حالی است که موشک ایران به ارتفاع 36000 کیلومتر از زمین می رسد
ماهواره های جاسوسی به ارتفاع 700 کیلومتری پرتاب می شود و تا ابد به دور زمین می چرخند
البته العان چون محموله او ماهواره است و زیر 500 کیلو است موشک به ارتفاع 36000 کیلومتر و برد بی نهایت است
و اگر به 1 یا 2 تن کلاهک انفجاری بجای ماهواره 500 کیلوگرمی مجهز شود .....
ارتفاع پرواز کم می شود و در نتیجه2 تن بار انفجاری را به راحتی به امریکا می رساند
البته سخنان سردار شریف هم دقیقا به جنبه نظامی این موشک اشاره کرده که با روح !!! مذاکرات هم نمی خورد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*سپاه نیوز: مسئول روابط عمومی کل سپاه گفت: این دستاورد بی‌تردید جایگاه تعیین کننده‌ای در عرصه اقتدار دفاعی و ارتقای بازدارندگی ایران اسلامی خواهد داشت.

وی با بیان اینکه اخرین پروژه طهرانی مقدم دشمن فرا منطقه‌ای را در منطقه‌ای محدود و در بُرد موشکی سپاه قرار داد گفت: دشمن دور دست ما امروز در دسترس رزمندگان اسلام قرار دارد.
*
_به راحتی می توان متوجه کنایه سردار شد

البته این موشک ثابت و یا می تواند سیلو پرتاب باشد 
اما قطعا برای تحرک نیاز به یک کشنده عظیم داریم کشنده ای به طول 25 متر و موشکی به وزن 50 تن
درست کردن کشنده برای خودش پروژه ای است_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کم لطفی می فرمایید
> لندن را بیخیال ... به راحتی کشور دوست و برادر امریکا را سوراخ می کنه
> بلکه می تونه حتی هزاران بار دور کل زمین رو بزند
> هدف در پنج یا پنجاه هزارکیلومتر دیگه فرقی براش نداره
> به نظرم این اخرین حلقه از موشک های نظامی زمین پرتاب ایران خواهد بود
> موشک های قاره پیما (مانند توپول ام و پولاریس)برای رسیدن به حداکثر برد خودشون فقط کافی است به طور متوسط 1000 کیلومتر از زمین فاصله بگیرند ...
> در حالی است که موشک ایران به ارتفاع 36000 کیلومتر از زمین می رسد
> ماهواره های جاسوسی به ارتفاع 700 کیلومتری پرتاب می شود و تا ابد به دور زمین می چرخند
> البته العان چون محموله او ماهواره است و زیر 500 کیلو است موشک به ارتفاع 36000 کیلومتر و برد بی نهایت است
> و اگر به 1 یا 2 تن کلاهک انفجاری بجای ماهواره 500 کیلوگرمی مجهز شود .....
> ارتفاع پرواز کم می شود و در نتیجه2 تن بار انفجاری را به راحتی به امریکا می رساند
> البته سخنان سردار شریف هم دقیقا به جنبه نظامی این موشک اشاره کرده که با روح !!! مذاکرات هم نمی خورد


اخه اگر هم درست باشه استفاده از قاره پیما بدون کلاهک اتمی اصلا صرفه ای نداره. مثلا چین 4 نوع قاره پیما داره و تعدادشون جمعا به 50 تا 60 فروند می رسه.در ضمن قاره پیماها خطاهای چند کیلومتری دارند در برخورد به اهدافشون که استفاده از کلاهک انفجاری معمولی رو بی اثر می کنه. بعد هم سیستم های ضد موشک بالستیک و...
از طرفی ایران ماهواره های زیر صد کیلویی به مدار پایین فرستاده اینکه بدون طی روند عادی در پیشرفت ماهواره برها یکباره به مدار ژئو با وزن بالای 100 کیلو دست پیدا کنه عجیب نیست یکم ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rahi2357 said:


> اخه اگر هم درست باشه استفاده از قاره پیما بدون کلاهک اتمی اصلا صرفه ای نداره. مثلا چین 4 نوع قاره پیما داره و تعدادشون جمعا به 50 تا 60 فروند می رسه.در ضمن قاره پیماها خطاهای چند کیلومتری دارند در برخورد به اهدافشون که استفاده از کلاهک انفجاری معمولی رو بی اثر می کنه. بعد هم سیستم های ضد موشک بالستیک و...
> از طرفی ایران ماهواره های زیر صد کیلومتری به مدار پایین فرستاده اینکه بدون طی روند عادی در پیشرفت ماهواره برها یکباره به مدار ژئو با وزن بالای 100 کیلو برسه عجیب نیست یکم ؟




البته قطعا این موشک با موشک سبکی مثل سفیر اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست ... 2 تا 3 متر قطر 25 تا 30 متر طول و 50 تن وزن دارد ....

اما اصل مطلب:
* موشک هر چه از زمین دور تر می شود به همان نسبت جاذبه زمین بر موشک کمتر می شود و سرعت موشک بیشتر می شود 
این راز رسیدن به مسافت های نجومی است 
در نتیجه به راحتی به 36000 کیلومتر می رسد

------------------------------
*
حالا بریم سر وقت کلاهک:
دلیل این که کشور ها از این موشک ها به تعداد کم دارند این هست که دیگر لازم ندارند و گرنه توانایی چندین بار نابودی کل زمین را هم دارند
ما قطعا به تعداد بیشتری نیاز داریم
هیچکدام از موشکهای اتمی قابلیت کنترل اپتیکی ندارند ... می توانیم همان کاری که با خلیج فارس چند برابر سرعت صوتی کردیم را برای کلاهک ها هم تکرار کنید
یادتان باشد خلیج فارس فقط بخاطر هدایت اپتیکی توانست جزو دقیقترین بالستیک ها باشد
با استفاده از 15 تا 25 کلاهک بارشی در یک موشک مشکل پدافند هم حل می شود
کلاهک هایی که هر کدام مانند خلیج فارس به طور جدا گانه هدف را تعقیب کنند
البته بهتر است قبل از پرتاب موشک فرضی به امریکا ابتدا رادار های ضد موشک موجود در ترکیه را مورد هدف قرار دهیم
این حرف خود وزیر دفاع بود که موشک فاتح نسل اخر برای صد رادار های سپر موشکی ساخته شده است

ولی تا بحال فکر کر ده اید که شهرهایی مثل نیویرک و لس انجلس و واشنگتن و لندن و ... دارای چه مساحتی عظیمی هستند؟؟؟؟
چند کیلومتر خطا با کلاهک های بارشی حل می شود البته برای شهر های بزرگ
تصور کنید انفجار 15 بمب 100 کیلویی در چند شهر امریکا البته به اضافه انرژی جنبشی موشک ... *فقط با شلیک یک موشک*
بحران های اقتصادی و اجتماعی و اشوب و غیره

--------------------------------------------------------

و تصور کنید که در عصر اطلاعات تمام ماهواره های اطلاعاتی دشمن همگی نابود شوند
و تا 100 سال دیگر نتوان ماهواره مخابراتی به فضا فرستاد
و کل مدار ژئو مملو از زباله فضایی شود

---------------------------------

البته یخورده واقع بین هم باشیم بد نیست .... فکر کنید مثلا ایران بمب اتم داشت و کلاهک اتمی به واشنکتن پرتاب می کرد
احتمالا در یک ساعت بعد امریکا 15 بمب اتم برای ایران ارسال می کرد و ایران را از نقشه محو می کرد
*موشک های ما بیشتر برای پشیمان کردن امریکا از حمله هستند و گرنه اگر ما در جواب حمله امریکا به امریکا موشک اتمی بزنیم و فرضا توسط پدافند خنثی شود
بعدش ایران با خاک یکسان می شود و دگر حتی وقتی برای تسلیم شدن هم نمی ماند
چه بهتر که موشکهای ما غیر اتمی باشد
ما باید جوری ضربه بزنیم که دشمن رو پشیمان کنیم و بهانه نابودی خودمون رو هم امضا نکنیم


------------------------------------

ما تو بدترین شرایط با همین خلیج فارس و فاتح و سجیل باز دارندگی خودمون رو حفظ کردیم چه برسد به قاره پیما!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

I think a probable deal is possible ...


Thx million ....



New said:


> LOL, goftam ye chand rooz begzare shayad az saret biofte amma mesle inke vaghean donbaleshi
> pas bezar ghablesh ino behet begam,
> adami ro tasavor kon ke shena balad nist mire estakhr, in adam tooye ghesmat amigh estakhr dastesho az labehaye estakhr raha nemikone, dar haghighat age vaghti shena balad nisti az labehaye estakhr joda shi ghargh mishi, falsafe ham hamine, age khodet ghader be fekr kardan nabashi va biofti tooye ketabhaye falsafe, ghargh mishi (yani zehnet shekl migire va ta akhare omret donbale roye tafakor ye nafar mishi, va fekr mikoni in tarze negah male khodete dar hali ke nist)
> hala age ba in vojood mikhay bazam falsafe bekhooni, oon ketab donyaye soofi ro ke bache ha behet pishnahad dadan bendaz door, man ke halam azash beham mikhore be jash:
> tarikh falsafe- vil dorant- tarjomeye abbas zaryab
> Tarikh falsafe gharb- bertrand rasel- tarjomeye daryabandari
> lezzat falsafe- vil dorant- tarjomeye abbas zaryab
> 
> inaro khoondi va bazam ketab khasti ma dar khedmatim




من الان لذات فلسفه ویل دورانت و کلیات فلسفه ریچارد پاپکین رو دارم میخونم ...من اگر می پرسم به خاطر اینه که فکر می کنم تو علومی مثل فلسفه باید استاد داشت تا راهنماییت کنه در غیر این صورت همونطور که گفتی غرق میشه آدم .. اون اوایل کخ شروع به خواندن کرده بودم کلا به همه چی شک می کردم حتی به وجود خودم هم شک کردم ... به هرحا فکر کنم شک مقدمه یقینه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

raptor22 said:


> به هرحا فکر کنم شک مقدمه یقینه


شک ممکنه مقدمه یقین باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

spiderkiller said:


> @New
> جناب حوادث خاورمیانه چند بخشه. اول اتفاقات شروع شده از سال 2011 یعنی همون بهار عربیه. خیلی احمقانه است که فکر کنیم تمام این عرب ها 30 سال زیر ظلم بودن یکهو همه شون با هم قیام کردند اصلا اینطوری نیست. پروژه خاورمیانه جدید کاملا خوب و طبق برنامه پیشرفت اخرین کسی که توی جریان بهار عرب بعد از قذافی و صالح باید سقوط میکرد بشار بود. اصلا قرار به ایجاد داعش نبود. قرار بود سوریه به دست گروهی بیوفته و حزب بعث سقوط کنه. گروهی که متمایل به غرب باشه و تنها مرز نامطمئن اسراییل رو امن کنه. مصر برای اسراعیل امن شد ، لیبی که خطر بالقوه ای بود سقوط کرد یمن ی که مردمش واقعا ناراضی بودن با یک سری نمایش سیاسی با کمک امریکا اروم شد و مردمش اروم گرفتن اما کل فاز بهار عرب توی یک هفته عوض شد و اونم عملیات حزب الله توی قصیر بود زمانی که عملا طرح سقوط بشار شکست خورد واسه همین رفتن توی فاز دوم یعنی ایجاد یک گروه افراطی و تند رو برای باز بودن دستشون برای مداخله مستقیم.حالا متاسفانه فاز دوم این طرح داره با موفقیت پیش میره. کرد ها که دشمن بالقوه دولت اردوغان هستن دارن قتل عام میشن ارتش نوپای عراق که ممکن بود هر لحظه با تمایل به سمت ایران از دست خارج بشه کلا الان از هم پاشیده ارتش سوریه هم عملا توان درگیری با داعش رو نداره و فقط یک منطقه حائل با داعش ایجاد کرده تا مجبور به درگیری مستقیم نشه. الان توی فاز دو برای مقابله با داعش به یک قصیر دیگه نیاز هست ولی متاسفانه الان حزب الله هم دیگر در اون حد عمق نداره که بتونه باعث شکستن کمر داعش بشه. به نظرم قصیر فاز دوم رو یمن ایجاد میکنه. این تحلیل بنده است.


احساس می کنم یه کم از منابع غیر معتبر گرته برداری شده بود، اما ممنون از تحلیلت، باید صبر کنیم ببینیم چی میشه.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> film e khoub, jadidan chi oumade?


Dude, age irani manzoorete kheyli vaghte nadidam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> shakhsan filmaye emsalo doost nadashtam. faghat yekish arzeshe didan daasht ke mojaveze ekran nagereft. " asabani nistam " filme khoobi bood age betooni DL koni bebinesh. " khaab zadeha " ham badak nabod bara sargarmi...
> View attachment 149533


agha darbareye chi hast in film? chera mojavez behesh nadadan?


@rmi5 @rahi2357, 
agha yadam oftad, shoma film ye habbe ghand mir karimi ro didin?
ba keyfiatesho gir avordin hatman bebinid, fekr konam jozv akharin filmhaye irani bood ke vaghean lezzat bordam azash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ParvizKhan

تجربه شخصی من تو فلسفه اینکه به همه چیز در عین پیچیدگی ، ساده نگاه کنی
مثلا همین حرفی که زدی . شک درباره ی خود.
خیلی ساده به نزدیک ترین شخصی که اطرافت هست میگی بیا منو بزن اون موقع اون شکه برطرف میشه
بعضی شکها اگه آدم یکم فک کنه میفهمه شبیه شوخین که آدم میخواد خودش رو گول بزنه
من زیاد فلسفه به صورت اکادمیک نخوندم ولی یادمه یکی از دوستان که خیلی تو این بحر بود و داشتیم بحث میکردیم گفت ثابت کن من وجود دارم ؟
منم برگشتم گفتم یعنی ثابت کنم شما آقای فلانی که الان جلوی من یعنی آقای فلانی با فاصله اینقدی نشستین اینجا هستین.
طرف خیلی ساده برگشت گفت آره.
منم گفتم خودت با این جواب سوال خودت رو ثابت کردی که اینجا هستی و وجود داری 
به قول ... : ساده برادر ، ساده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> اخه اگر هم درست باشه استفاده از قاره پیما بدون کلاهک اتمی اصلا صرفه ای نداره. مثلا چین 4 نوع قاره پیما داره و تعدادشون جمعا به 50 تا 60 فروند می رسه.در ضمن قاره پیماها خطاهای چند کیلومتری دارند در برخورد به اهدافشون که استفاده از کلاهک انفجاری معمولی رو بی اثر می کنه. بعد هم سیستم های ضد موشک بالستیک و...
> از طرفی ایران ماهواره های زیر صد کیلویی به مدار پایین فرستاده اینکه بدون طی روند عادی در پیشرفت ماهواره برها یکباره به مدار ژئو با وزن بالای 100 کیلو دست پیدا کنه عجیب نیست یکم ؟


man kari nadaram , vali khodaeesh , oun haee ke be @SOHEIL tohin kardan , alan age soheil biad bege "i told you so" chi migan / 

dar mored , deghat mooshak ham , azizam dar avalin ghadam hamin ke mooshak be khakeshoon mirese kafiye !! 

faghat bedoonan ke ma mitoonim khakeshoon ru bezanim , tamam 

dar marahel baadi ishala be deghat ham miresim .

seyr tolid mooshak haye fateh-110 yademoon nare 

============

be alave yademoon nare ke een mooshak ba cover "missile carrier" mikhaad told she va iran hanooz joraat nadare tolid "ICBM" ru elaam kone 

cherash ru doostan began

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> I need to relax, ...... he is just haman, I need to relax
> Never speak to a tehrani that way dude, never, ever, never, ever never
> There was just once you told me in your post, "What's wrong with these sharifi's?"
> and I answered
> "Ya, that's all I am trying to say, there is something wrong with sharif"
> That's all, I have a photographic memory, never something like that insult would ever be faded
> out from it.
> 
> 
> PS
> جدیدترین رتبه بندی دانشگاه های ایران - کنکور
> "رتبه‌ دانشگاه‌هاي ايران" در 30 رشته اعلام شد
> Top Universities in Iran | 2014 Reviews & Rankings
> World University Rankings - 2013 | Iran Universities in Top 500 universities | Academic Ranking of World Universities - 2013 | Shanghai Ranking - 2013
> جداول رتبه بندی QS دانشگاهها: جدیدترین رتبه بندی دانشگاههای دنیا:جایگاه ممتاز دو دانشگاه ایران
> جدیدترین رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های کشور در ایران و جهان


dadash maa taslim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

اقایون لطفا پارسی بنویسید ...
* از بس فینگیلیس خوندم دیگه چشمهام شیش و هشت شده
*
این بخش از فروم رو به اشغال نیروهای پارسی زبان در بیارید ....
*tora tora tora*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

اخه اعلام یک همچین چیزی که میتونه کلا شرایط نظامی ایران رو عوض کنه درست قبل از اخرین و حساس ترین دور مذاکرات بهانه دست دو طرف میده که بگن سپاه عامل به موفقیت نرسیدن مذاکرات بود. اینا که از اول قرار نبود توافق کنن الان به راحتی همه چیز میوفته گردن نیرو های مسلح. همچنین به حرفای اقای عراق چی قبل از مسقط گوش کنید. گفت اگه توافق نکنیم عواقبش خطرناکه. الان هم موشک قاره پیما. خب هرکی باشه میگه اینا دیگه بمب اتمشون هم اماده است خلاص.

حالا کاری به هیچی ندارم ولی فقط به این جنبه قضیه نگاه کنید. خاک اخرین امپراطوری بشریت توسط اولین امپراطوری بشری برای اولین بار مورد حمله توپخانه ای قرار بگیره. فکرش هم حس خوبی میده.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> این پرتاب گر با کمی تغییر یک موشک بین قاره ای تمام عیار هست...
> 
> اما منظور از 36000 کیلومتر یعنی ارتفاع از سطح زمین و نه فاصله تا محل برخورد
> چون در اصل محموله ماهواره ای این موشک به جایی برخورد نمی کند بلکه در مدار زمین ثابت می شود
> البته از این موشک می توان به عنوان ضد ماهواره مدار ژئو استفاده کرد ...که یعنی نابودی زنجیره ای تمام ماهواره های مخابراتی و تلویزیونی دنیا با چند تیر موشک و نابودی شبکه اطلاعات ماهواره ای
> برای مثال می توان در کلاهک این ماهواره از چند صد هزار جرم تنکستنی استفاده کرد و ماهواره را به صورت چپ کرد در جئو قرار داد ... که منند دمینو تمام مدار ژئو را مملو از زباله فضایی می کند





Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کم لطفی می فرمایید
> لندن را بیخیال ... به راحتی کشور دوست و برادر امریکا را سوراخ می کنه
> بلکه می تونه حتی هزاران بار دور کل زمین رو بزند
> هدف در پنج یا پنجاه هزارکیلومتر دیگه فرقی براش نداره
> به نظرم این اخرین حلقه از موشک های نظامی زمین پرتاب ایران خواهد بود
> موشک های قاره پیما (مانند توپول ام و پولاریس)برای رسیدن به حداکثر برد خودشون فقط کافی است به طور متوسط 1000 کیلومتر از زمین فاصله بگیرند ...
> در حالی است که موشک ایران به ارتفاع 36000 کیلومتر از زمین می رسد
> ماهواره های جاسوسی به ارتفاع 700 کیلومتری پرتاب می شود و تا ابد به دور زمین می چرخند
> البته العان چون محموله او ماهواره است و زیر 500 کیلو است موشک به ارتفاع 36000 کیلومتر و برد بی نهایت است
> و اگر به 1 یا 2 تن کلاهک انفجاری بجای ماهواره 500 کیلوگرمی مجهز شود .....
> ارتفاع پرواز کم می شود و در نتیجه2 تن بار انفجاری را به راحتی به امریکا می رساند
> البته سخنان سردار شریف هم دقیقا به جنبه نظامی این موشک اشاره کرده که با روح !!! مذاکرات هم نمی خورد


and @Others, Hey guys I am really afraid and concerned, which time and date are you guys living at?
How far are you guys from reality? How deep are guys drowned in illusion and hallucination?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spiderkiller

داداش کدوم ایلوژن منظورته ؟ اگه یک همچین چیزی حقیقت داشته باشه که دیگه کلا هرگونه اقدام مستقیم نظامی از طرف امریکا و اسراییل کلا منتفی میشه. البته من هنوز نسبت به این اعلام حس مثبتی ندارم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

spiderkiller said:


> حالا کاری به هیچی ندارم ولی فقط به این جنبه قضیه نگاه کنید. خاک اخرین امپراطوری بشریت توسط اولین امپراطوری بشری برای اولین بار مورد حمله توپخانه ای قرار بگیره. فکرش هم حس خوبی میده.



خداییش حس خوبی نمیده .... بوی مرگ میده



spiderkiller said:


> اخه اعلام یک همچین چیزی که میتونه کلا شرایط نظامی ایران رو عوض کنه درست قبل از اخرین و حساس ترین دور مذاکرات بهانه دست دو طرف میده که بگن سپاه عامل به موفقیت نرسیدن مذاکرات بود. اینا که از اول قرار نبود توافق کنن الان به راحتی همه چیز میوفته گردن نیرو های مسلح. همچنین به حرفای اقای عراق چی قبل از مسقط گوش کنید. گفت اگه توافق نکنیم عواقبش خطرناکه. الان هم موشک قاره پیما. خب هرکی باشه میگه اینا دیگه بمب اتمشون هم اماده است خلاص.


به این میگن سیاست چماق و هویج از نوع ایرانیش




New said:


> and @Others, Hey guys I am really afraid and concerned, which time and date are you guys living at?
> How far are you guys from reality? How deep are guys drowned in illusion and hallucination?




شما هم نظر خودتان را بفرمایید ببینیم چقدر به واقعیت نزدیک هست

البته از نوع علمی 

خواهشمند هستم بحث رو به سمت ما می توانیم و ما نمی توانیم هم نبرید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> and @Others, Hey guys I am really afraid and concerned, which time and date are you guys living at?
> How far are you guys from reality? How deep are guys drowned in illusion and hallucination?


i choose to believe what i think is not far from reality .

in 2008 if anyone asked u if iran can send a sat into space , what would your response be ? i assume just the same .

one year later it happened . in 2005 if someone asked a foreign expert on biotech if iran could clone animals like lambs , he/she would laugh at u .

one year later it happened .

what age are we living at ? fortunately at an age in which iran sends biocapsules and sats to space , is a leading nation in medical tourism , biotech , nanotech , engineering ....

besides , not that i know shyte , but my knowledge of iranian military is enough to tell you that its is absolutely possible what they say .

i choose to believe it , cause we rose from farsh to the arsh (comparing to situation in 1970s) and u cannot deny it .

now am i talking under the influence of muscle relaxers ? only allah knows

yep , maybe i'm high

Iran showing fastest scientific growth of any country - 18 February 2010 - New Scientist

Iranian science shows world's fastest growth: ranks 17th in science production in 2012

PressTV - Iran’s share of global science production hits 1.69%: Deputy min.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Iran showing fastest scientific growth of any country - 18 February 2010 - New Scientist
> Iranian science shows world's fastest growth: ranks 17th in science production in 2012
> PressTV - Iran’s share of global science production hits 1.69%: Deputy min.


Dear haman, there is a proverb in Persian that says, the same street you guys are walking on we have ......., where the polite version says, your dream is our memory.
I hold a PhD, on Power Systems (I think you need to know me better) from the best university of Iran, The University of Tehran.
So I think there is no need to speak about those kinda News, you are mentioning, we both know, those kinda reports and statistics, are more like humiliating than being a source of pride. (A bunch of dangling students, generating useless papers, for various nonsense reasons, mainly including being eligible to study higher educations, or to get ride of this country and to fly away, or ... many other nonsense, humiliating reasons)
And for the rest of the post you made, dude, I can't do you any good over the net, I had tried my best to force you guys make open your eyes, I had tried all my best to help you guys burst the bubble you guys are living in, I had tried all I could to help you guys understand the same shit being force fed to your brains about how we are prosperous and victorious, about how we have stand world powers and hegemons is right now being fed to the Pakistanis, to the Afghans, to the North Koreans.
I literally am out of any more words, bring here any Pakistani and ask him about who is more prosperous on medical stuff, and you would be surprised, ask a North Korean, the same query, and you'd be surprised once more, ask a Turk and you'd face the same. That's how the propaganda is supposed to work, to inject the delusion of superiority, and you ask why?
To give you an excuse for the comprehensive backwardness and misery, to make you turn your eyes closed on deficiencies and inefficiencies.
All I hope you guys to do, is just to start asking "Why", before it's too late, before your finite and limited lives being stolen out of your hands.
Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> Dear haman, there is a proverb in Persian that says, the same street you guys are walking on we have ......., where the polite version says, your dream is our memory.
> I hold a PhD, on Power Systems (I think you need to know me better) in the best university of Iran, The University of Tehran.
> So I think there is no need to speak about those kinda News, you are mentioning, we both know, those kinda reports and statistics, are more like humiliating than being a source of pride. (A bunch of dangling students, generating useless papers, for various nonsense reasons, mainly including being eligible to study higher educations, or to get ride of this country and to fly away, or ... many other nonsense, humiliating reasons)
> And for the rest of the post you made, dude, I can't do you any good over the net, I had tried my best to force you guys make open your eyes, I had tried all my best to help you guys burst the bubble you guys are living in, I had tried all I could to help you guys understand the same shit being force fed to your brains about how we are prosperous and victorious, about how we have stand world powers and hegemons is right now being fed to the Pakistanis, to the Afghans, to the North Koreans.
> I literally am out of any more words, bring here any Pakistani and ask him about who is more prosperous on medical stuff, and you would be surprised, ask a North Korean, the same query, and you'd be surprised once more, ask a Turk and you'd face the same. That's how the propaganda is supposed to work, to inject the delusion of superiority, and you ask why?
> To give you an excuse for the comprehensive backwardness and misery, to make you turn your eyes closed on deficiencies and inefficiencies.
> All I hope you guys to do, is just to start asking "Why", before it's too late, before your finite and limited lives being stolen out of your hands.
> Regards.



اقایون
نه... خواهش می کنم به سمت توانایی و رشد علمی نروید چون بحثش بی پایان هست
---------------------------------------
نظرتون در مورد اون نظریات خرافی من در مورد موشک قاره پیما چه است؟ @New

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> نه... خواهش می کنم به سمت توانایی و رشد علمی نروید چون بحثش بی پایان هست






Shahryar Hedayati said:


> نظرتون در مورد اون نظریات خرافی من در مورد موشک قاره پیما چه است؟


agha miay shart bebandim sal mishe 1400 hejri shamsi, va ma na tanha mooshak ghare peyma nakhahim dasht balke mooshaki ba oon ghabeliat ham (masalan shoma begoo mahvare bar) nakhahim dasht?
Hatta man hazeram dar morede matalebe post shode tooye PDF oon zaman (sal 1400) ham shart bebandam, masalan rumor hayeee ke dar oon zaman dar tarikh salgard tehrani moghadam bevojood miad.

dar zemn shoma mitooni alan ye tahlil shakhsi dar morede dalil hamzamani enteshar in akhbar (mooshako ...) ba mozakerat oman erae bedi? I am really curious to hear it. SO SO curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> I hold a PhD, on Power Systems (I think you need to know me better) in the best university of Iran, The University of Tehran.


dearest NEW . i respect you for that , and i think u hold great knowledge in power systems and power systems alone .

just the same with me . i know medicine and medicine alone . i am no expert on foreign affairs or politics .

so pls cut on the feeling of superiority , unfortunately iv'e sensed that in you a lot . 



New said:


> those kinda reports and statistics, are more like humiliating than being a source of pride


what a great logic !!! LMAO ...

if the science production was low , ppl like you would come here and mention that as a source of backwardness . "hey look !! you dont produce enough science to do that , you backwarded 3rd worlder "

and now cause its high , its a sign of humiliation .

looks like we are humiliated anyways , no matter if we produce 1.69 % of the world's sience or not ....

such a great analogy , lmao 


New said:


> (A bunch of dangling students, generating useless papers, for various nonsense reasons, mainly including being eligible to study higher educations, or to get ride of this country and to fly away, or ... many other nonsense, humiliating reasons)


oh really , how many of them do you know ? how many studies have u participated in ? super hyper-generalization as always 




New said:


> And for the rest of the post you made, dude, I can't do you any good over the net, I had tried my best to force you guys make open your eyes, I had tried all my best to help you guys burst the bubble you guys are living in, I had tried all I could to help you guys understand the same shit being force fed to your brains about how we are prosperous and victorious, about how we have stand world powers and hegemons is right now being fed to the Pakistanis, to the Afghans, to the North Koreans.


thanks for trying to be the jesus here , but no thanks .

i don't hold the view that you are in any sort superior to anybody here , so feel free to stop "opening our eyes" 

no offence bro 



New said:


> bring here any Pakistani and ask him about who is more prosperous on medical stuff,


ok , lets see .

@farhan_9909 you are a pakistani medical doctor , scientifically speaking , who is more prosperous on medical stuff ? iran or pakistan ?


===========

@New jan , bebekhashid man yekam rokam , kheyli ha tooye zendegi vaghe ie (outside the cyber space) az dastam narahat shodan . omdivaram shoma jozve ounha nabashi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> agha miay shart bebandim sal mishe 1400 hejri shamsi, va ma na tanha mooshak ghare peyma nakhahim dasht balke mooshaki ba oon ghabeliat ham (masalan shoma begoo mahvare bar) nakhahim dasht?
> Hatta man hazeram dar morede matalebe post shode tooye PDF oon zaman (sal 1400) ham shart bebandam, masalan rumor hayeee ke dar oon zaman dar tarikh salgard tehrani moghadam bevojood miad.
> 
> dar zemn shoma mitooni alan ye tahlil shakhsi dar morede dalil hamzamani enteshar in akhbar (mooshako ...) ba mozakerat oman erae bedi? I am really curious to hear it. SO SO curious.



معمولا اینا وقتی یه چیزی رو می کنند
حتما وقت انتخابات هست یا شرایط تهدید امیز هست
البته معلوم است که از این دست خبر ها برای داشتن دست بالا در مذاکرات هست
از این وامتیاز و از اون ور تهدید می کنند .... همون چماق و هویچ خودمان هست
بازی هست بین تیم هسته ای و سردار ها
ولی خوب . ...من خوشبین هستم ... البته در مورد ماهواره بر و مسائل غیر نظامی
ولی فکرنکنم حتی اگر هم داشته باشند هیچ وقت نمونه نظامی موشک قاره پیما را رونمایی کنند
---------------------------
برادر شرط حرام هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> @New jan , bebekhashid man yekam rokam , kheyli ha tooye zendegi vaghe ie (outside the cyber space) az dastam narahat shodan . omdivaram shoma jozve ounha nabashi


Lol, na baba in che harfiye ettefaghan kheyli ham lezzat mibaram aziz.

Dar morede oon ehsase superiority ham eshtebah mikoni dadash, ettefaghan age dar real world mano mididi midoonesti ke az man khaki tar, faghat kerme khakiye.  hesse suprioritim koja bood agha.
man faghat negaranam, albate na oon negaran.
iradati ham ke vared mikonam avval az hame be khodam vared midoonam as I have said before, oosikom va *nafsi*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

osikom va nafsi

یا امامزاده مایکل جکسون مددی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@New
Tagabalallah haj agha

Baradar yekam bia payin.payin tar.

Man yategha Allah yaj'alo laho makhraja.

Va mena Allahe tofigh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Lol, na baba in che harfiye ettefaghan kheyli ham lezzat mibaram aziz.
> 
> Dar morede oon ehsase superiority ham eshtebah mikoni dadash, ettefaghan age dar real world mano mididi midoonesti ke az man khaki tar, faghat kerme khakiye.  hesse suprioritim koja bood agha.
> man faghat negaranam, albate na oon negaran.
> iradati ham ke vared mikonam avval az hame be khodam vared midoonam as I have said before, oosikom va *nafsi*


kheyli mamnoon dadash 

albate khob hese superiority ham bayad dashte bashi (albate andaki) kari ke shoma kardi kamtar kesi meitoone anjam bede . eftekhar ham dare .

ama khob ... 

Tnx for not being an over-reactive self-proud nigga 

respect

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

ParvizKhan said:


> تجربه شخصی من تو فلسفه اینکه به همه چیز در عین پیچیدگی ، ساده نگاه کنی
> مثلا همین حرفی که زدی . شک درباره ی خود.
> خیلی ساده به نزدیک ترین شخصی که اطرافت هست میگی بیا منو بزن اون موقع اون شکه برطرف میشه
> بعضی شکها اگه آدم یکم فک کنه میفهمه شبیه شوخین که آدم میخواد خودش رو گول بزنه
> من زیاد فلسفه به صورت اکادمیک نخوندم ولی یادمه یکی از دوستان که خیلی تو این بحر بود و داشتیم بحث میکردیم گفت ثابت کن من وجود دارم ؟
> منم برگشتم گفتم یعنی ثابت کنم شما آقای فلانی که الان جلوی من یعنی آقای فلانی با فاصله اینقدی نشستین اینجا هستین.
> طرف خیلی ساده برگشت گفت آره.
> منم گفتم خودت با این جواب سوال خودت رو ثابت کردی که اینجا هستی و وجود داری
> به قول ... : ساده برادر ، ساده


مرسی جالب بود ولی با این تیکش دیگه خیلی حال کردم



ParvizKhan said:


> خیلی ساده به نزدیک ترین شخصی که اطرافت هست میگی بیا منو بزن اون موقع اون شکه برطرف میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

haman10 said:


> @farhan_9909 you are a pakistani medical doctor , scientifically speaking , who is more prosperous on medical stuff ? iran or pakistan ?



health care?

As per reports,iran is quite ahead of Pakistan.We lack health care facilities because of a extremely small health budget considering the huge population

Iran also spends more than 6% of its GDP on health as compared to less than 3% in pakistan

World Health Organization ranking of health systems in 2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> albate khob hese superiority ham bayad dashte bashi (albate andaki) kari ke shoma kardi kamtar kesi meitoone anjam bede . eftekhar ham dare .


kodoom kar?!!!
age phd ro migi ke baba allan taghriban nesfe mardom iran phd daran oon nesfe dige ham daneshjooye phd hastan dar iran va kharej az iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

farhan_9909 said:


> health care?


Tnx for the honest imput .

@New bro , as u can see it depends on who are u talking to .

if you are talking to an educated person as in this case , propaganda's effect vanishes . but of you are talking to an arm-chair hero , then you are so right .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> kodoom kar?!!!
> age phd ro migi ke baba allan taghriban nesfe mardom iran phd daran oon nesfe dige ham daneshjooye phd hastan dar iran va kharej az iran


na rastesh , PHD ru nemigam , ghabuli dar daneshgah tehran ru migam  

PHD ru hame daran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

farhan_9909 said:


> As per reports,iran is quite ahead of Pakistan.We lack health care facilities because of a extremely small health budget considering the huge population
> Iran also spends more than 6% of its GDP on health as compared to less than 3% in pakistan



Dude, please speak out your heart. we are not talking about reports here, as we know Iran has oil and gas and can spend more on health care.
But please answer this question, honestly;
Do you believe the few Pakistani doctors are more skilled or the Iranian counterparts?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

kollang said:


> @New
> Tagabalallah haj agha
> 
> Baradar yekam bia payin.payin tar.
> 
> Man yategha Allah yaj'alo laho makhraja.
> 
> Va mena Allahe tofigh.



اقا این (ومن الله توفیق )کپی رایت بنده است

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

New said:


> Dude, please speak out your heart. we are not talking about reports here, as we know Iran has oil and gas and can spend more on health care.
> But please answer this question, honestly;
> *
> Do you believe the few Pakistani doctors are more skilled or the Iranian counterparts?*



I have not worked with any doctor from iran or ever met infact i am still a student in a medical college.how can i answer?

i have answered the basic question as that health facilities in iran are better than in Pakistan.Now it doesn't matter whether the budget is high because of oil or not.

EDIT:

Also i cannot pass you wrong info about the skilled part regarding iran but pakistani doctors are are very well skilled and are preferred in the gulf countries over the doctors from egypt/syria and considered as good as from india.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اقا این من الله توفیق کپی رایت بنده است


Chashm baradar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Dude, please speak out your heart. we are not talking about reports here, as we know Iran has oil and gas and can spend more on health care.
> But please answer this question, honestly;
> Do you believe the few Pakistani doctors are more skilled or the Iranian counterparts?


dari rasman azash miporsi :

to savadet bishtare ya haman  

be injoor soal ha migan "guided" dar pezeshki

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

@haman10 

so you have started practicing?

is it also true that in iran they teach you in persian aswell?if so how do you study pharmacology and pathology?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

farhan_9909 said:


> Also i cannot pass you wrong info about the skilled part regarding iran but pakistani doctors are are very well skilled and are preferred in the gulf countries over the doctors from egypt/syria and considered as good as from india.


Thanks mate. Ya that's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

kollang said:


> Chashm baradar


چشمت بی بلا 
بابا با مرام

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

farhan_9909 said:


> so you have started practicing?


somehow mate . right now me and my classmates are doing the nurses job TBH . we place angiocaths , take blood samples , ROS and history and other low things 
its not "practicing" but hey ... its an start 



farhan_9909 said:


> is it also true that in iran they teach you in persian aswell?


as well ? the courses in iran are all in persian . there is no english book and all of them are translated till residency .

after that , if you want to be up to date with the lastest sources u have to study eng. books if not and you're satisfied with 2010 books , then you are all set again 

that being said , a hell lot of our book's authors are iranians , except some of them like cecil's internal medicine or abbas immunology .




farhan_9909 said:


> if so how do you study pharmacology and pathology?


yes of course , you cannot practice med without knowing that stuff  for ex. we have a translated version of robbin's pathology as our reference .

a team of great attends translate it and keep the book updated with the latest findings .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Hey guys, @haman10 @Shahryar Hedayati @kollang, I need to leave the office now.
Was a happy conversation.
Take care.


BTW, I think there is no any claim or objection left, about me being called the champion of tonight contest. 
na haman ghabool kon dige pesaram, I don't wanna be a jerk, but that last moment "PS" (kinda like a 95' goal) made a looser out of you here.
گر از این غم سر به بیابان گزاری رواست

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Hey guys, @haman10 @Shahryar Hedayati @kollang, I need to leave the office now.
> Was a happy conversation.
> Take care.
> 
> 
> BTW, I think there is no any claim or objection left, about me being called the champion of tonight contest.
> na haman ghabool kon dige pesaram, I don't wanna be a jerk, but that last moment "PS" (kinda like a 95' goal) made a looser out of you here.
> گر از این غم سر به بیابان گزاری رواست


whatever makes u happy bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

haman10 said:


> somehow mate . right now me and my classmates are doing the nurses job TBH . we place angiocaths , take blood samples , ROS and history and other low things
> its not "practicing" but hey ... its an start
> 
> 
> as well ? the courses in iran are all in persian . there is no english book and all of them are translated till residency .
> 
> after that , if you want to be up to date with the lastest sources u have to study eng. books if not and you're satisfied with 2010 books , then you are all set again
> 
> that being said , a hell lot of our book's authors are iranians , except some of them like cecil's internal medicine or abbas immunology .
> 
> 
> 
> yes of course , you cannot practice med without knowing that stuff  for ex. we have a translated version of robbin's pathology as our reference .
> 
> a team of great attends translate it and keep the book updated with the latest findings .



Something equivalent of 3rd year in Pakistan,,After the initial two years of basics(Anatomy,Physiology and Biochemistry),we also start clinical practice mostly related to history taking.

Well i am in support of teaching in local language,one of my relative from afghanistan who had studied in iran told me that Iranian graduate from MIT teach in persian in iran,i was really surprised.

Here in Pakistan,everything is in english.this year i had to study pharmacology,pathologyhitwall and my dear forensic medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

farhan_9909 said:


> Here in Pakistan,everything is in english


i suppose its a good thing , i donno ..... it must be hard though ! 99% of my classmates suck in eng. ! 

how much of your course is left ? have u started internal med courses ?



farhan_9909 said:


> pharmacology


oh i remember that biblical non-sense !! 

alpha / beta / H .... blocking medications , bio-availability , loading dose , ......   lmao 

wish you the best in your studies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ParvizKhan

اون تیکه با حفظ قوانین کپی رایت مال جناب ابو علی سینا بود.خدا بیامرزدتش
قسمت اول هم برداشتی بود از سخنان جناب الهه قمشه ای

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

haman10 said:


> i suppose its a good thing , i donno ..... it must be hard though ! 99% of my classmates suck in eng. !
> 
> how much of your course is left ? have u started internal med courses ?
> 
> 
> oh i remember that biblical non-sense !!
> 
> alpha / beta / H .... blocking medications , bio-availability , loading dose , ......   lmao
> 
> wish you the best in your studies



Yes,this year.2 more years remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

farhan_9909 said:


> Yes,this year.2 more years remaining


mashallah . keep it going .... we can do this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> agha darbareye chi hast in film? chera mojavez behesh nadadan?


darbare ye daneshjooye setaredare ke kolan az vaze mojoodo sharayete zendegiye invar asabaniyeeeee  vali talash mikone ke nabashe...

ino bekhoon :
«عصبانی نیستم!» در شش رشته ی :بهترین بازیگر نقش اول مرد (نوید محمدزاده)، بهترین بازیگر نقش اول زن (باران کوثری)، بهترین تدوین (هایده صفی یاری)، بهترین صدابردار (نظام الدین کیایی)، بهترین صداگذار (محمد رضا دلپاک)، بهترین جلوه‌های ویژه (امیر سحرخیز و کامران سحرخیز) کاندید شده و قرار بود ۴ سیمرغ به آن اهدا شود: سیمرغ ویژه هیات داوران به رضا درمیشیان، سیمرغ بهترین بازیگر نقش اول مرد به نوید محمدزاده، دیپلم افتخار بهترین بازیگر نقش اول زن به باران کوثری و سیمرغ بهترین تدوین به هایده صفی یاری که باز* تهدیدهایی از جنس حضور ۱۵ اتوبوس از نیروهای جریان خاص* منجر به تغییر نتایج اعلامی جشنواره و عقب نشینی دولت تدبیر و امید و شد. در نهایت این فیلم در رای گیری مردمی سی و دومین دوره جشنواره فیلم فجر، به عنوان رده دوم اعلام شد!

baghiasho wiki neveshte :
عصبانی نیستم - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد




New said:


> agha yadam oftad, shoma film ye habbe ghand mir karimi ro didin?
> ba keyfiatesho gir avordin hatman bebinid, fekr konam jozv akharin filmhaye irani bood ke vaghean lezzat bordam azash


jedi migi? rastesho bekhay aslan bahash hal nakardam. age bara madar bozorgam mizashtam bebine ehtemalan

daghigheye 5 khabesh mibord  film age harfiam bara goftan daare bayad aval mokhatabo benshoone roo sandali.

@New 2 ta film az kiarostami hatman pishnahad mikonam bebin. albate ghadimian vali aaaaaaaalian har 2 ham roo

youtube hast majani. yeki " close up " yeki ham " taste of cherry " ta'me gilas . fogholadan !!!












ama kolan age irania ro bikhial shim baz 5 ta film behet pishnahad midam ke nabinishon darsade ghabele tavajohi az omre

ba barekatet bar fanast  in 5 ta top 5 e man hastan. in filma ro harkodom bish az 5 bar didamo hardafe ke baz mibinam

nokaat e jadidi toosh peyda mikonam.

1- fight club







2- pulp fiction






3- A clockwork orange







4- ghost dog







5- no country for old men

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> شک ممکنه مقدمه یقین باشه



!یا اینکه یقین میتونه مقدمه ی شک باشه

 بعضی وقتا با برعکس کردن مفهوم یک جمله، میشد یه جمله عمیق تر نوشت، ولی ایندفعه جواب نداد​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad @rahi2357 @Serpentine @New film e khoub, jadidan chi oumade?



Irani ya khareji?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Irani ya khareji?


Farghi nemikone, har kodoum ke jadid saakhteh shodeh va khoub baasheh


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Farghi nemikone, har kodoum ke jadid saakhteh shodeh va khoub baasheh


vala avakher sinama narftam, filme irani chize khasi madde nazaram nist alan. shenidam mahi va gorbe filme kheili ghashangie. filme shiare 143 ham ke jadidan ekran shode kolli jaize bord parsal migan kheili ghashange, albate alan baraie download nemituni peidash koni.

khareji ham parishab Boyhood ro didam, kheili hal kardam man shakhsan, chandin ta jaiezeie beinolmelali ham borde albate.

Boyhood (2014) - IMDb

Purge: Anarchy ham ideie filmesh jaleb bud be nazaram va az ghesmate avalesh ghashangatar ham bud, vali khob salighei hast.
The Purge: Anarchy (2014) - IMDb

X Men Days of Future Past ham be nazaram ali bud.

X-Men: Days of Future Past (2014) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Purge: Anarchy ham ideie filmesh jaleb bud be nazaram va az ghesmate avalesh ghashangatar ham bud, vali khob salighei hast.
> The Purge: Anarchy (2014) - IMDb


I have seen it, my advise, dont waste your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> vala avakher sinama narftam, filme irani chize khasi madde nazaram nist alan. shenidam mahi va gorbe filme kheili ghashangie. filme shiare 143 ham ke jadidan ekran shode kolli jaize bord parsal migan kheili ghashange, albate alan baraie download nemituni peidash koni.
> 
> khareji ham parishab Boyhood ro didam, kheili hal kardam man shakhsan, chandin ta jaiezeie beinolmelali ham borde albate.
> 
> Boyhood (2014) - IMDb
> 
> Purge: Anarchy ham ideie filmesh jaleb bud be nazaram va az ghesmate avalesh ghashangatar ham bud, vali khob salighei hast.
> The Purge: Anarchy (2014) - IMDb
> 
> X Men Days of Future Past ham be nazaram ali bud.
> 
> X-Men: Days of Future Past (2014) - IMDb



merC. Be gheyr az X-Men, baghiye ra yek search mizanam baraaye download 
man in ra jadidan didam:




badak naboud, vali kheyli ham jaleb naboud.
inha ra ham didam:
















vali be dard nakhor boudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> I have seen it, my advise, dont waste your time.


What is it about?


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine 




In ham rasti bad naboud.





Ghadimi vali dobaare didam. Kollan ba sabk e minimalistiye kiarostami moshkel daaram.





garbage. Vaghean az hatami kia entezaar e sakht e hamchin film e za'ifi ra nadaashtam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> What is it about?


A fictive American tradition, there is one day every year where everybody is free to do whatever they want like taking revenge or riot and such stuff, the idea is to vent out the whole anger in society in this one day so the rest of the year passes peacefully, its more sarcastic and social critical which i liked.

The movie isnt that bad to be honest compared to first part but still nothing special, i watched it with friends so it was quite fun but i wouldnt watch it alone, you would be bored to death. 
It could have been a much better movie with the right director.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> Mission accomplished. (Didn't kneeled)


@rmi5 have u forgottn our last cov about @Sinan's kneeling  ??? i win u lose 



Sinan said:


> Yeap.


Congrats brother  sry for late respond

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In ham rasti bad naboud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghadimi vali dobaare didam. Kollan ba sabk e minimalistiye kiarostami moshkel daaram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garbage. Vaghean az hatami kia entezaar e sakht e hamchin film e za'ifi ra nadaashtam



cheghad asun shode didane filmaie Irani, hamashuno to youtube upload mikonan, lol.

btw, on filme purge ke goftam idash khub bud, vali sakhte film goftam salighei hast ke adam khoshesh biad.

idash ine ke baraie 12 saat hargune jorm va jenaiat tuie amrica azad mishe va mellat har ghalati mikhan mitunan bokonan ta takhlie beshan va dar tule sal jorm va jenaiat kamtar etefagh biofte. baraie fun badak nabud filmesh, vali nemishe goft az on filmaie jaize dare, aslan onjuri nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> A fictive American tradition, there is one day every year where everybody is free to do whatever they want like taking revenge or riot and such stuff, the idea is to vent out the whole anger in society in this one day so the rest of the year passes peacefully, its more sarcastic and social critical which i liked.
> 
> The movie isnt that bad to be honest compared to first part but still nothing special, i watched it with friends so it was quite fun but i wouldnt watch it alone, you would be bored to death.
> It could have been a much better movie with the right director.





Serpentine said:


> cheghad asun shode didane filmaie Irani, hamashuno to youtube upload mikonan, lol.
> 
> btw, on filme purge ke goftam idash khub bud, vali sakhte film goftam salighei hast ke adam khoshesh biad.
> 
> idash ine ke baraie 12 saat hargune jorm va jenaiat tuie amrica azad mishe va mellat har ghalati mikhan mitunan bokonan ta takhlie beshan va dar tule sal jorm va jenaiat kamtar etefagh biofte. baraie fun badak nabud filmesh, vali nemishe goft az on filmaie jaize dare, aslan onjuri nist.



Well, there is a theory in social sciences, called self-Actualizing human being, which suggests to do the same thing. Then I can tell that they have made the movie to explain this concept to people.
@New

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

asena_great said:


> @rmi5 have u forgottn our last cov about @Sinan's kneeling  ??? i win u lose




This is what @Sinan 's say, not necessarily the reality 
Sinan is doing Taqqiya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Well, there is a theory in social sciences, called self-Actualizing human being, which suggests to do the same thing. Then I can tell that they have made the movie to explain this concept to people.
> @New


It might work if everybody in our society could defend himself which isnt the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

rmi5 said:


> This is what @Sinan 's say, not necessarily the reality
> Sinan is doing Taqqiya




dude don't make me laugh so loud in the middle of the night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> It might work if everybody in our society could defend himself which isnt the case.



It is a long discussion bro, but this theory is already implemented in many parts of the society. About it's effectiveness, there should be a long discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> It is a long discussion bro, but this theory is already implemented in many parts of the society. About it's effectiveness, there should be a long discussion.


Ohh btw. In the movie they was mocking republicans, i dont think the idea of the movie was to explain the concept but more like a critic to the loose gun laws in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> This is what @Sinan 's say, not necessarily the reality
> Sinan is doing Taqqiya



Mate, i didn't 

It was not like a proposal that we see in the movies.... it was more humble and romantic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Ohh btw. In the movie they was mocking republicans, i dont think the idea of the movie was to explain the concept but more like a critic to the loose gun laws in America.


Well, I need to see the movie, but the self-actuating human being was proposed by liberals in USA, so no wonder if they include their other agendas in the movie as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i didn't
> 
> It was not like a proposal that we see in the movies.... it was more humble and romantic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Well, I need to see the movie, but the self-actuating human being was proposed by liberals in USA, so no wonder if they include their other agendas in the movie as well.


Just watch it and you will see what i mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Just watch it and you will see what i mean.


OK bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> It might work if everybody in our society could defend himself which isnt the case.



In kennesaw georgia every head of a household is required by law to own a gun. After that law was passed the crime rate in kennesaw dropped 89% compared to the state average drop of just 10%.

Gun Ownership - It's The Law In Kennesaw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Hakan said:


> In kennesaw georgia every head of a household is required by law to own a gun. After that law was passed the crime rate in kennesaw dropped 89% compared to the state average drop of just 10%.
> 
> Gun Ownership - It's The Law In Kennesaw


And how many people people per capita are getting killed by a gun compared to Europe? 
Mate, crime controll should be done by state not by people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

rmi5 said:


> View attachment 149920


L0oo0o0o0L poor sultan @Sinan ,i never thoght our *Yavuz *sultan suffer so greatly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> And how many people people per capita are getting killed by a gun compared to Europe?
> Mate, crime controll should be done by state not by people.


It is not a reasonable comparison. USA is a very big country, bordering mexico. European countries are small, have dense and homogenic population and do not border any country like mexico.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> It is not a reasonable comparison. USA is a very big country, bordering mexico. European countries are small, have dense and homogenic population and do not border any country *like mexico*.


Have you seen Russia, Mexico is a piece of cake compared to it.


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Have you seen Russia, Mexico is a piece of cake compared to it.



Yes, I have seen Russia. Russia does not have such criminal drug cartels like mexico.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> And how many people people per capita are getting killed by a gun compared to Europe?
> Mate, crime controll should be done by state not by people.


I agree but I disagree that people should be left completely defenseless. I think everyone has a right to self defence when #!$! goes down. Police arnt with you 7/24.

Harvard Study: No Correlation Between Gun Control and Less Violent Crime
http://www.law.harvard.edu/students/orgs/jlpp/Vol30_No2_KatesMauseronline.pdf

Alot of criminals are killing each other.

Most murder victims in big cities have criminal record

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Hakan said:


> I agree but I disagree that people should be left completely defenseless. I think everyone has a right to self defence when #!$! goes down. Police arnt with you 7/24.
> 
> Harvard Study: No Correlation Between Gun Control and Less Violent Crime
> http://www.law.harvard.edu/students/orgs/jlpp/Vol30_No2_KatesMauseronline.pdf



Gun control only makes people defenseless against criminals. Every serious criminal is already wise enough to own a gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

rmi5 said:


> Gun control only makes people defenseless against criminals. Every serious criminal is already wise enough to own a gun.








----------------------------

BTW way guys I traveled to the u,s back in the day. I spent alot of time there. Nice country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Hakan said:


> View attachment 149929



LOLOLOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Yes, I have seen Russia. Russia does not have such criminal drug cartels like mexico.


It was supposed to be a joke. 



Hakan said:


> I agree but I disagree that people should be left completely defenseless. I think everyone has a right to self defence when #!$! goes down. Police arnt with you 7/24.
> 
> Harvard Study: No Correlation Between Gun Control and Less Violent Crime
> http://www.law.harvard.edu/students/orgs/jlpp/Vol30_No2_KatesMauseronline.pdf
> 
> Alot of criminals are killing each other.
> 
> Most murder victims in big cities have criminal record


Dont you think the problems starts with the fact that owning a gun is so easy in US in the first place, not to mention all the school rampages and kids accidentally killing eachother with their dads guns?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

xenon54 said:


> It was supposed to be a joke.


Haaaaaaaahahahahhahaha 

@rmi5 dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> It was supposed to be a joke.
> 
> 
> Dont you think the problems starts with the fact that owning a gun is so easy in US in the first place, not to mention all the school rampages and kids accidentally killing eachother with their dads guns?


No. Alot of people own guns and nothing bad ever happens. Its mostly criminals who arn't allowed to own guns anyway who are doing most of the kill. 
In the end its all about individual responsibility. If someone has an unstable kid in their house then they should lock their guns away simple as that. No need to restrict others who are following the rules.

The amount of people saved by guns is greater than those killed by them. (Most killed are criminals anyway)

News We Never Hear: Guns Save Lives | National Review Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> darbare ye daneshjooye setaredare ke kolan az vaze mojoodo sharayete zendegiye invar asabaniyeeeee vali talash mikone ke nabashe...
> ino bekhoon :
> «عصبانی نیستم!» در شش رشته ی :بهترین بازیگر نقش اول مرد (نوید محمدزاده)، بهترین بازیگر نقش اول زن (باران کوثری)، بهترین تدوین (هایده صفی یاری)، بهترین صدابردار (نظام الدین کیایی)، بهترین صداگذار (محمد رضا دلپاک)، بهترین جلوه‌های ویژه (امیر سحرخیز و کامران سحرخیز) کاندید شده و قرار بود ۴ سیمرغ به آن اهدا شود: سیمرغ ویژه هیات داوران به رضا درمیشیان، سیمرغ بهترین بازیگر نقش اول مرد به نوید محمدزاده، دیپلم افتخار بهترین بازیگر نقش اول زن به باران کوثری و سیمرغ بهترین تدوین به هایده صفی یاری که باز تهدیدهایی از جنس حضور ۱۵ اتوبوس از نیروهای جریان خاص منجر به تغییر نتایج اعلامی جشنواره و عقب نشینی دولت تدبیر و امید و شد. در نهایت این فیلم در رای گیری مردمی سی و دومین دوره جشنواره فیلم فجر، به عنوان رده دوم اعلام شد!


آقا این که خوراکه
hatman mibinamesh 
PS: harchi gashtam link download nadidam, jaye khasi bara downloadesh soragh dari (ba tavajoh be mavaredi ke gofti fekr nemikonam beshe tooye sinama didesh, ya az maghaze kharidesh, banabar in moshkel akhlaghi nadare downloadesh dege!!!)




rahi2357 said:


> jedi migi? rastesho bekhay aslan bahash hal nakardam. age bara madar bozorgam mizashtam bebine ehtemalan
> daghigheye 5 khabesh mibord film age harfiam bara goftan daare bayad aval mokhatabo benshoone roo sandali.


ettefaghan man in filmo 3 ya 4 bar didam, boro agha boroo, shoma moshtari nisti 




rahi2357 said:


> youtube hast majani. yeki " close up " yeki ham " taste of cherry " ta'me gilas . fogholadan !!!


ta'me gilaso didam amma close up ro nadidam bashe oono ham mibinam





rahi2357 said:


> ama kolan age irania ro bikhial shim baz 5 ta film behet pishnahad midam ke nabinishon darsade ghabele tavajohi az omre
> ba barekatet bar fanast in 5 ta top 5 e man hastan. in filma ro harkodom bish az 5 bar didamo hardafe ke baz mibinam
> nokaat e jadidi toosh peyda mikonam.


lol, az in 5 ta 1,2,5 ro didam, amma oon a clock .... va oon ghost dog ro nadidam, (baraye gereftan entegham az taraf mirkarimi: oon ghost doge be nazar jangoolak bazi mirese ha, az in film chini ha ke miparan to hava ba barf sale dige paeen mian nabashe )

Thanks dude, for the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> !یا اینکه یقین میتونه مقدمه ی شک باشه
> 
> بعضی وقتا با برعکس کردن مفهوم یک جمله، میشد یه جمله عمیق تر نوشت، ولی ایندفعه جواب نداد​


لول، اتفاقا جمله ی جالبی گفتی.
اما مشکل اینه که یقین یک نقطه نیست که بشه بهش رسید، اصولا اگه یقین یک نقطه باشه می شه بهش رسید و جون ذات بشری در حرکت هست بعد این سوال مطرح میشه که خب حالا بعد از یقین به کجا می خوایم برسیم اگه جواب داده بشه به مرحله ی بالاتری از یقین اون موقع دچار نقض غرض می شیم ، یعنی اصولا در مرحلهی قبل هم به یقین نرسیده بودیم 
یقین از نقطه ای که ما ایستادیم به صورت یک هدف دیده می شه که هیچ موقع قرار نیست به اون برسیم
(البته این نوع تفکر مخالفان جدی ای هم داره)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Well, there is a theory in social sciences, called self-Actualizing human being, which suggests to do the same thing. Then I can tell that they have made the movie to explain this concept to people.
> @New


Lol, you do have a dark view of human nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> It might work if everybody in our society could defend himself which isnt the case.


You are right, but some also believe (not me necessarily) , that based on morality, we should lessen our meddle in nature's basic laws, "The Master Race Should Succeed".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2 syrian "Noghl" [an special iranian candy  ] in zainabiya after attending school 








OMG , they are so cute

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> You are right, but some also believe (not me necessarily) , that based on morality, we should lessen our meddle in nature's basic laws, "The Master Race Should Succeed".


One of those who believed in this was Hitler and we all know how it ended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> One of those who believed in this was Hitler and we all know how it ended.


Dude, I am not into that kinda ideology at all, I just mentioned it, but one also can say, the current misery and situation this world is facing at the moment, is the result of the ideology of those who objected that belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@haman10 and others, 
Congratulate for the achievements.


vali agha oon saniye 44" ke migi ehsasam mige har do sheye parande downscale bashan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Congratulate for the achievements.


right back at you . 




New said:


> vali agha oon saniye 44" ke migi ehsasam mige har do sheye parande downscale bashan.


vala fekr nemikonam rastesh ru bekhay , ama age downscale ham bashe vase ma ke farghi nemikone .

az hame mohemtar be nazaram ine ke ma belakhare toonestim yek "baale parande" ru to hava control konim .

be nazar man hata age scale 80% ham bashe yek bord bozorge .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ok , seriously .....

Hands down , @rahi2357 has the most hilarious and funny meme and pic collection .

i give up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

With due all respect, Bazi afrad be postaye @SOHEIL dar in topic negah konan,azash ozr khahi konand, sareshuno bendazan payin va khafe khun begiran.

Iranian RQ-170 Real or Fake ? | Page 17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> With due all respect, Bazi afrad be postaye @SOHEIL dar in topic negah konan,azash ozr khahi konand, sareshuno bendazan payin va khafe khun begiran, Lotfan.
> 
> Iranian RQ-170 Real or Fake ? | Page 17


lol . @Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*Those who do not know history's mistakes are doomed to repeat them*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

I want to introduce a breathtaking moment in history of mankind, an unbelievable genius way introduced by @500 to measure wingspan of a UAV, notice you may get a heart attack after fully understanding this supernatural method, don't say I didn't warn you.

@500:

View attachment 150486

View attachment 150488




And here's @rahi2357 answer to this extraterrestrial method:

View attachment 150506


View attachment 150505

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@New lol , told ya so ....

butthurts here butthurts everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> Now that's what I call the correct way to properly answer to a troll attempt.



Serpi jan in bandegane khoda nabayad hatman maghaleye ISI bedan ta shoma + bedi beheshun ke

Fozuli nabashe albate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

خداییش انتظار نداشتم انقدر پر رو بیان تو تاپیک ار کیو

وات د فاک ایز گوینگ ان ؟

باز واسه قاهر یه بهونه ای بود ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Serpi jan in bandegane khoda nabayad hatman maghaleye ISI bedan ta shoma + bedi beheshun ke




khodaeesh dige be @rahi2357 yek mosbat midadi serpi jaan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> خداییش انتظار نداشتم انقدر پر رو بیان تو تاپیک ار کیو
> 
> وات د فاک ایز گوینگ ان ؟
> 
> باز واسه قاهر یه بهونه ای بود ...


Ina hamishe talasheshuno mikonan.mohem ineke khub o manteghi javabeshuno bedim.alan aberu mandane javabeshuno dadim ta alan.

Khodayish seda o sima va ravabete omumiye sepah ham gand zadan ba in keifiyate tasvir bardarishun.ahh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> @New lol , told ya so ....
> 
> butthurts here butthurts everywhere


Dude, I'm not gonna participate in tonight's debates, coz I don't want to ruin you guys happy time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine
Topice rq niaz be paksaziye asasi dare.khodayish yejur ba troll ha barkhord kon ke un tread qabel estefade bashe ba'dan baraye ayandegan.lol

@SOHEIL
Taki ba ina dar nayoft.aqlab har mishan mesle gorg mirizan ro saret va asabeto be ham mirizan.in nazare shakhsiye mane.

Shab khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> My bro, when you hear a lot of "Arrr arrr waff waff" and anti-Iran troll post, you know that Turks are here.
> Better to ignore their trolling.
> 
> They are a pathetic bunch. We are really friendly and accomodating towards them in our chill thread (where they occasionally behave nicely), but then they come in the usual backstabbing manner and troll the section in when it comes to Iranian military threads. The jump on the bandwagon with Israelis and others.
> Not even Arabs are this hostile, because they mind their own business.



You are really really being unfair...

Of course, i'm nice with you in here. Why should i behave bad..i have no reason. I have no personal quarrels anyone but haman.

Other than that. Why you guys get upset when we critisize your equipment ?? I'm telling you the obvious mistakes. I'm giving sources. but in return instead of a debate, I'm called pathetic, troll, etc..

Our military, stuff is in our section. I have never seen any Iranian critisize our equipment.... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> You are really really being unfair...
> 
> Of course, i'm nice with you in here. Why should i behave bad..i have no reason. I have no personal quarrels anyone but haman.
> 
> Other than that. Why you guys get upset when we critisize your equipment ?? I'm telling you the obvious mistakes. I'm giving sources. but in return instead of a debate, I'm called pathetic, troll, etc..
> 
> Our military, stuff is in our section. I have never seen any Iranian critisize our equipment.... ???



Its not just that thread. Its other threads where you come with your hostility and unwelcomed "contribution" (like Iran-Azerbaijan thread)
You're a backstabbing and ungreatful little dog, and that's all there is to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Its not just that thread. Its other threads where you come with your hostility and unwelcomed "contribution" (like Iran-Azerbaijan threan)
> You're a backstabbing and ungreatful little dog, and that's all there is to it.



You are being emotional and unfair. Let's look at my posts in that thread.



Sinan said:


> This conflict is because Iran wants to dominate transportation business. They are charging Turkish trucks with extra charges so that we can't do business and they can steal our business. Turkey retaliated with the same, and by-passed Iran.
> 
> Situation solved. Inshallah we will stop buying over-priced natural gas from Iran when TANAP completes.... it is impossible to do business with Mullahs.



My comment above is nothing to do with Azerbaijan but about the truck crysis. Which has been caused with your unfair treatment again.



ResurgentIran said:


> TANAP is just a pipedream (pun intended)





Sinan said:


> Conctruction is going to start in 2015.



And this one... nothing agressive...

You may be disturbed by some Turkish users behaviour.. but everyone is responsible for their words. You can't hold me responsible for another one's words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> You may be disturbed by some Turkish users behaviour.. but everyone is responsible of their words. You can't hold me responsible for another one's words.



Fair enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Our military, stuff is in our section. I have never seen any Iranian critisize our equipment.... ???


cause we dont give a shit about you . thats why 

oh , lemme rephrase that : no one gives a shit about you . and thats why you're the only ones who post in your section .

but you're obsession with iran is outstanding ....




Sinan said:


> I have no personal quarrels anyone but haman.


BTW , as i said before , if you start a troll fest here , i'll be in your section .

thats why regarding the "iran-azerbaijan" and "iranian Rq-170" threads , you'll be foOked big time .....

just wait for an empty space in my calender .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> cause we dont give a shit about you . thats why
> 
> oh , lemme rephrase that : no one gives a shit about you . and thats why you're the only ones who post in your section .
> 
> but you're obsession with iran is outstanding ....
> 
> 
> 
> BTW , as i said before , if you start a troll fest here , i'll be in your section .
> 
> thats why regarding the "iran-azerbaijan" and "iranian Rq-170" threads , you'll be foOked big time .....
> 
> just wait for an empty space in my calender .



Good morning to you too....

You know, you are the one individual that i don't care a bit....

Wow, @kollang you never sleep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Good morning to you too....
> 
> You know, you are the one individual that i don't care a bit....
> 
> Wow, @kollang you never sleep


What do you think of those comments, made by your countrymen?

Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 13

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> What do you think of those comments, made by your countrymen?
> 
> Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 13



I think it is vice versa.... you guys act rude, my guys act rude....


----------



## haman10

hehe , بجز آبگوشت بزباش، در چه کالاهایی مزیت رقابتی داریم؟ +جدول - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir








اتفاقا صادرات کالاهای غیرنفتی طی سال‌های اخیر رشد مطلوبی داشته است. به همین ترتیب نسبت صادرات غیرنفتی به واردات، در سال‌های اخیر به سمت حد مطلوب حرکت کرده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> I think it is vice versa.... you guys act rude, my guys act rude....


end of the discussion....

......................
@haman10 Hafte baad emtehan fizik daram.beram ye do se saati bekhunam.ya ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> end of the discussion....



Well at least all of the swearing came from your side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> end of the discussion....
> 
> ......................
> @haman10 Hafte baad emtehan fizik daram.beram ye do se saati bekhunam.ya ali.


boro b salamat , movafagh bashi ....

ama hanooz term 1 khodeto ziad aziat nakon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*more information about Iran's new solid-fuel Satellite Launch Vehicle:

دانلود 000 mp3
farsi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@SOHEIL 

Age eshtebah nakonam qarar bud vezarat defa pehpadi ro 28 om runamayi kone?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Age eshtebah nakonam qarar bud vezarat defa pehpadi ro 28 om runamayi kone?



فعلا معلوم نی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> فعلا معلوم نی


Khob shoma ke mifarmayid felan to ye thread rq-170 chizi nanevisim va qarare bezudi dahaneshuno bebandim.hatman bezudi yani kheyli zud dige?vaghean cheqadr zud?dar hadde chand mah ya hatta 1 2 sal?

Dar zemn, ina az ru nemiran, age ardoghano befrestim merrikh ham baz harfo hadis dar miyaran ke Iran dare chakhan mikone.valla...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Khob shoma ke mifarmayid felan to ye thread rq-170 chizi nanevisim va qarare bezudi dahaneshuno bebandim.hatman bezudi yani kheyli zud dige?vaghean cheqadr zud?dar hadde chand mah ya hatta 1 2 sal?
> 
> Dar zemn, ina az ru nemiran, age ardoghano befrestim merrikh ham baz harfo hadis dar miyaran ke Iran dare chakhan mikone.valla...



صبر داشته باش 

اینا جاسوس دارن

نمی خوام بفهمند 

بذار زر زر کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> صبر داشته باش
> 
> اینا جاسوس دارن
> 
> نمی خوام بفهمند
> 
> بذار زر زر کنن


Eta'at.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Eta'at.



شرم انگیز نکن دادا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@Shahryar Hedayati @jack 86000 @Kiarash @mohsen @raptor22 @rahi2357

Whats your suggestion for the name, guys?
Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

kollang said:


> @Shahryar Hedayati @jack 86000 @Kiarash @mohsen @raptor22 @rahi2357
> 
> Whats your suggestion for the name, guys?
> Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 6


first let them start the poll, then I will think about it, I guess they are waiting for something.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

i think Shabah (credits to @kollang) is a cool name

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> I didn't mean that, dude.I like you guys, having constructive and friendly discussion with us.you always mention the empty half of the glass when it comes to our military products.this sounds very aggressive and trollish to us.I assure Iran has made some products that you wish to have them in your arsenal as well.mention them and be friendly with us.and invite us to your wedding ceremony please.
> 
> Have a nice baqlava



Kollang, as i said before, i don't have quarrels with any of you guys...

But when someone tries to refute me in a cocky manner with false info, it gets to me a bit.

That photo @SOHEIL showed is not Taranis but "BAE systems' Raven"

The info we have is;

_Finless Raven







A subsequent nine-month design and build process led to the December 2003 flight of the Raven unmanned combat air vehicle (UCAV) platform (pictured below), demonstrating technologies related to the UK’s now-abandoned Future Offensive Air System project. Describing the finless design as representative of a sixth-generation air vehicle, Andy Wilson, BAE’s sales and marketing director for military autonomous systems (air), says: “It flew just as a manned aircraft would, although it is a highly unstable vehicle with complex control laws.” A second Raven demonstrator also conducted test flights from Australia’s Woomera test range from November 2004._
Remote horizon: BAE Systems' UAV plans unveiled - 2/28/2006 - Flight Global

Then it evolved into ->Corax - > Herti -> Taranis.

As you can see Raven is most possibly a RC scaled UAV, produced to study the aerodynamics of the unstable flight characteristics of flying-wing type UAV. That's why you are seing RF antennas on it.

The real deal (Taranis) is here.





As you can see no antennas or such staff....


Now, what should i say to @SOHEIL if i say another thing, he will bring me another non-sense claim to refute me. And i will again take my time to explain things why he is wrong.

If he wants to refute me, he should come with a sensible explanation, not just with a pic.... as i'm not gonna play this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

kollang said:


> @Sinan, see! @haman10 and others are really angry at you and your troll friends right now.just look at the posts from the trolls.it remind us of kindergarten.I guess, you need to learn them some manner.
> 
> I think we cant have a constructive discussion for a while.


But, I am not angry of @Sinan, coz I can't see him done anything wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> But, I am not angry of @Sinan, coz I can't see him done anything wrong.


lotfan shoma etelaa nadari CM nade ...

as @Serpentine mitooni beporsi ghaziye chie . lazem nist roushanfekr beshid dobare .....

man be doshman shake ie gol midaham

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Guys stop this fight, one day doesn't pass without me having to delete your posts over childish fights.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

New said:


> But, I am not angry of @Sinan, coz I can't see him done anything wrong.


La ela ..... 

Man nazare shoma ro naporsidam.manzuram az baghiye, amsale shoma(ke albate yeki do nafar bishtar nistid) nabud.

Lotfan alaki nazar nade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Guys stop this fight, one day doesn't pass without me having to delete your posts over childish fights.


if u reacted as same as @Hakan does ( and you know what i'm talking about )

we didn't have this kind of fights in the first place .

you my brother , are too easy on trolls and we had this discussion several times before with every single iranian member complaining about it 

remember ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> La ela .....
> 
> Man nazare shoma ro naporsidam.manzuram az baghiye, amsale shoma(ke albate yeki do nafar bishtar nistid) nabud.
> 
> Lotfan alaki nazar nade.


hala shoma ba ham dava nakonid ...... mamnun az sohbat hat kollang jan 

ama ma chand nafar bishtar nistim inja , khodaie nakarde khosoomati pish nayad 

@New agha jan sharmande , shoma een bachegi maru ignore kon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> if u reacted as same as @Hakan does ( and you know what i'm talking about )
> 
> we didn't have this kind of fights in the first place .
> 
> you my brother , are too easy on trolls and we had this discussion several times before with every single iranian member complaining about it
> 
> remember ?


You just refer me to troll posts and if they violate any rules, poster will receive infractions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> You just refer me to troll posts and if they violate any rules, poster will receive infractions.


bro , just last night , how many troll posts did u delete without giving infractions ? 

you are very kind , and i appreciate it , but seriously , try this method and see if it works for a while 

==============

ey baba @New .....

narahat shodi baradar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

kollang said:


> La ela .....
> Man nazare shoma ro naporsidam.manzuram az baghiye, amsale shoma(ke albate yeki do nafar bishtar nistid) nabud.
> Lotfan alaki nazar nade.


Even you guys, have no right to be angry at him, Should I list the number of posts you guys insulted him in the last 24 hours, and his replies? As a Shia were not you guys mourning the death of your third Imam some days ago, and you believe his uprising was intended to extend the justice, that justice says, you guys insulted this guy by ten times, and it should not be you guys being angry at him. Dear @Sinan I do apologize if you felt being insulted in last 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> You just refer me to troll posts and if they violate any rules, poster will receive infractions.


Safheye 12 va 13 va be surate parakande kolle thread por shode az arajife baradarane keshvar e dust va hamsaye.

Inam ye nemunash:



Quasar said:


> can someone please erase the antenna on iranian RC with photoshope. iranian media is sooo reckless



Kheyli az ina ham bish az do se ta comment dadan....be nazaram behtare yekam bahashun qateane barkhord koni.ghol midam javab mide.ma ham poshtetim.

@New mesle inke yekam tond raftam.bayad ehtrerame bozorgtar kuchiki ro roayat mikardam.mazerat mikham.shoma ham edame nade va tarjihan postet ro pak kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Even you guys, have no right to be angry at him, Should I list the number of posts you guys insulted him in the last 24 hours, and his replies? As a Shia were not you guys mourning the death of your third Imam some days ago, and you believe his uprising was intended to extend the justice, that justice says, you guys insulted this guy by ten times, and it should not be you guys angry at him.


dadash midooni man moghe ie ke aza khanevadam ya kesia ke doosteshoon daram mesle doostham , yek harfi mizanan ke doost daram sare khodamo bekoobam be divar , be jaash miram ye 30-40 ta salavat mifrestam too havaye azad va bar migardam .

pas man beram , javab een postetoono badan sare vaght midam ishala .

Fln ba ejaze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

kollang said:


> @New mesle inke yekam tond raftam.bayad ehtrerame bozorgtar kuchiki ro roayat mikardam.mazerat mikham.shoma ham edame nade.


edame nemidam, amma hamin tond raftanast ke kar dast in keshvar dade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> be jaash miram ye 30-40 ta salavat mifrestam too havaye azad va bar migardam .


Lol,  merci, ettefaghan shabe 5shanbe ham hast savab dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

New said:


> edame nemidam, amma hamin tond raftanast ke kar dast in keshvar dade.


Bale bale....albate in qanun e lenz budan ha va khod bozorgbini ha ham sadame mizane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Safheye 12 va 13 va be surate parakande kolle thread por shode az arajife baradarane keshvar e dust va hamsaye.
> 
> Inam ye nemunash:
> 
> 
> 
> Kheyli az ina ham bish az do se ta comment dadan....be nazaram behtare yekam bahashun qateane barkhord koni.ghol midam javab mide.ma ham poshtetim.
> 
> @New mesle inke yekam tond raftam.bayad ehtrerame bozorgtar kuchiki ro roayat mikardam.mazerat mikham.shoma ham edame nade va tarjihan postet ro pak kon.



post haie troll ro tuie on safahat va barkhi javab ha ro ham pak kardam va 2 ta warning ham dadam beheshun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> @Sinan, see! @haman10 and others are really angry at you and your troll friends right now.just look at the posts from the trolls.it remind us of kindergarten.I guess, you need to learn them some manner.
> 
> I think we cant have a constructive discussion for a while.


Who is angry with me ? If you mean haman, as i said before, his opinion is irrelevant.

Other than that, i'm responsible for my posts not for anyone else's.

If you say things are too much heated for discussion. That's fine by me. My post is up there if anyone gets his head cool, he can answer.


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> post haie troll ro tuie on safahat va barkhi javab ha ro ham pak kardam va 2 ta warning ham dadam beheshun.


mer30 , hala shod 

thats all we want from u mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Who is angry with me ? If you mean haman, as i said before, his opinion is irrelevant.
> 
> Other than that, i'm responsible for my posts not for anyone else's.
> 
> If you say things are too much heated for discussion. That's fine by me. My post is up there if anyone gets his head cool, he can answer.


oh dont u play cool and hold the high moral ground , everyone knows u here and if you see some people like @New are nice to u its cause we are nice people and he does NOT know you yet ....

just like me 1 year ago ..... remember ? if you dont , i'm sure @Ostad @kollang @SOHEIL and @Serpentine do ...

so be silent or else i'll dig up all your posts and leave you red faced here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

The SiLent crY said:


> mamnun az hame ,
> 
> agar che hanuz 100% ghatie morgha nashodim vali agar bare geran budimo raftim
> 
> Dustan negaran nabashid , bande ta 3 sale ayande ekhtiaram daste khodame , tamame tabrik va tasliat ha ro engah darid baraye un moghe .


Mate sorry for the interruption but i couldn't help myself from noticing the fact that many of the Iranian words are similar to those which we use in Hindi and in Bengali.Btw i am writing the meaning of those words in Hindi,can you please confirm whether it's right or not.
Ghatiye-below standard
Morgha-Hen/chicken
agar-If
Dustan-Incident
bare-about
bande-fellow/person
sale-wife's brother
Again sorry for the inconvenience,i am just a bit curious in this matter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Even you guys, have no right to be angry at him, Should I list the number of posts you guys insulted him in the last 24 hours, and his replies? As a Shia were not you guys mourning the death of your third Imam some days ago, and you believe his uprising was intended to extend the justice, that justice says, you guys insulted this guy by ten times, and it should not be you guys being angry at him. Dear @Sinan I do apologize if you felt being insulted in last 24 hours.





My brother, no need for you to apologize for someone else's misbehavior. As i'm not responsible for Turkish members' posts, you are not responsible for Iranian members' posts.

Also, thanks for standing up for me but i will request from you to not defend me. As i know some guys here, they will bash you for that reason and i won't want that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> oh dont u play cool and hold the high moral ground , everyone knows u here and if you see some people like @New are nice to u its cause we are nice people and he does NOT know you yet ....
> 
> j*ust like me 1 year ago ..... remember ?* if you dont , i'm sure @Ostad @kollang @SOHEIL and @Serpentine do ...
> 
> so be silent or else i'll dig up all your posts and leave you red faced here



Don't worry. New saw what happened in 1 year ago in the Çay Bahçesi.


----------



## haman10

Mike_Brando said:


> Mate sorry for the interruption but i couldn't help myself from noticing the fact that many of the Iranian words are similar to those which we use in Hindi and in Bengali.Btw i am writing the meaning of those words in Hindi,can you please confirm whether it's right or not.


no worries bro 

some of them are , actually Farsi is really close to hindi and urdu .




Mike_Brando said:


> Ghatiye-below standard


ghati means mixed 




Mike_Brando said:


> Morgha-Hen/chicken


yep , morgh = chicken 

also :

agar = if 

dustan = friends

bare = baraye = FOR

bande = me , fellow 




Mike_Brando said:


> sale-wife's brother


saal = year 

sale = the .... year . 

for example sale 1997 = the year 1997

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@New : هرچی بافته بودیم با اون پستت پنبه کردی 

ما کرمانشاهی ها میگیم "دستت خوش براگم" یعنی همون دستن درد نکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> if u reacted as same as @Hakan does ( and you know what i'm talking about )
> 
> we didn't have this kind of fights in the first place .
> 
> you my brother , are too easy on trolls and we had this discussion several times before with every single iranian member complaining about it
> 
> remember ?


I think serpentine is waiting for section ban feature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hakan said:


> I think serpentine is waiting for section ban feature.


maybe , lol

in that case , kudos !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

I saw you guys talking about anthony bourdain in Iran. The one with rick steves is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine

Mesle inke duste azizi az keshvare dust va baradare Azarbaijan, yekam az qavanine forum takhatti karde...

Iranian RQ-170 Real or Fake ? | Page 19

Ham be man va soheil fohsh dade va ham troll karde(rq-1700000).

Ba tashakkor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Ba tashakkor


hichi zaman daneshjoee mesle hot chocolate nemichasbe .....

ino az man beshno dadash ! 

age mese man emtehan dashti :

a 90% full glass of hot water + klassno hot chocolate + hershey's chocolate syrup + a very small amount of powder milk .

and you've got a rich chocolate drink awesome if you study more efficiently late at nights like me 

http://www.ettason.com/Upload/KLA0004.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> hichi zaman daneshjoee mesle hot chocolate nemichasbe .....
> 
> ino az man beshno dadash !
> 
> age mese man emtehan dashti :
> 
> a 90% full glass of hot water + klassno hot chocolate + hershey's chocolate syrup + a very small amount of powder milk .
> 
> and you've got a rich chocolate drink awesome if you study more efficiently late at nights like me
> 
> http://www.ettason.com/Upload/KLA0004.jpg


Sevvomiye chie?

Aghaye hamedi jafa(vafa), ostade fizikemun, ye ashi baramun pokhte ke...... . Ba hot shokolato redbulo hypo ina ham hal nemishe.

Albate kasayi ke khabga dashtand midunan kasi qable 3 nemikhabe.pas osulan moshkel khabidan nadaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Sevvomiye chie?


vala too shahr ma ke hast , ghazvin ru nemidoonam 

motaesefane amricaee  lol

http://kellys-expat-shopping.nl/files/2014/03/hersheys-chocolate-syrup.png




kollang said:


> jafa(vafa)


lol  

na etefaghan fekr mikoni , javab mide be shart inke vase shab nakhabi az lahaz rouhi amade bashi 

dar gheyr een soorat , ma ha ke pezeshki mikhoonim , be yek seri mavad dastresi darim ke shoma ha nadarid 

masalan ritalin 

midooni chiye ?  man yek bar khordam  @New @rahi2357 

pas az masraf vaghean be een natige residam ke mo'tadin aziz dast khodeshoon nist badbakhta 

kheyli haal mide lamasab 

yekisho mindazi bala ta sobh az jaat jom nemikhori va arzeshe oun 6-7 saat be andaze 2 rouz dars khoondane

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> vala too shahr ma ke hast , ghazvin ru nemidoonam
> 
> motaesefane amricaee  lol
> 
> http://kellys-expat-shopping.nl/files/2014/03/hersheys-chocolate-syrup.png
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> na etefaghan fekr mikoni , javab mide be shart inke vase shab nakhabi az lahaz rouhi amade bashi
> 
> dar gheyr een soorat , ma ha ke pezeshki mikhoonim , be yek seri mavad dastresi darim ke shoma ha nadarid
> 
> masalan ritalin
> 
> midooni chiye ?  man yek bar khordam  @New @rahi2357
> 
> pas az masraf vaghean be een natige residam ke mo'tadin aziz dast khodeshoon nist badbakhta
> 
> kheyli haal mide lamasab
> 
> yekisho mindazi bala ta sobh az jaat jom nemikhori va arzeshe oun 6-7 saat be andaze 2 rouz dars khoondane


Aaaa alan fahmidam chiye.balaaam jan darbareye gazvin che fekr mikoni?



Refigh nabab migan pas toyi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Refigh nabab migan pas toyi




are 

ama bi shookhi nakhori ha ... man yek baste dashtam , fardaye hamoon rouz baad az emtehan hamasho rikhtam satle ashghal ....

mese aab khordan motad mishi 

albate man khalafam paeene (ritalin aslan yek joke  yani hichi nist ... ), bazi az doostan chizaye khafan tar mizanan 



kollang said:


> darbareye gazvin che fekr mikoni



vala hichi , faghat yek 30-40 saal dige az lahaz technologic be kermanshah mirese 

aslan iran kolan hamintore ....

b jaan khodam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> are
> 
> ama bi shookhi nakhori ha ... man yek baste dashtam , fardaye hamoon rouz baad az emtehan hamasho rikhtam satle ashghal ....
> 
> mese aab khordan motad mishi
> 
> albate man khalafam paeene (ritalin aslan yek joke  yani hichi nist ... ), bazi az doostan chizaye khafan tar mizanan
> 
> 
> 
> vala hichi , faghat yek 30-40 saal dige az lahaz technologic be kermanshah mirese
> 
> aslan iran kolan hamintore ....
> 
> b jaan khodam .


Doktoraye mamlekato.....inke chizi nis taze shenidam dandun pezeshka bishtarin amare sigari ro daran.
...........
Ye nega be topic e turka bendaz...taraf neveshte chera javabe irani haro midi.age ye ravani behet to khiyabun fohsh bede to javabesho midi??

Khob manam migam: akhe ....... to age rast migi chera 48 saat to shabane ruz dari postaye sectione maro mikhuni?
.................
Man be in yabu chi begam khoda ro khosh biyad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> man yek bar khordam


agha nakon hamchin to olgooye mayi kheyre saret  behtar midoni ke che avarezi dare. akharesh zombie mishi az maa goftan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Man be in yabu chi begam khoda ro khosh biyad?


ouna khoda zade too sareshoon , shoma chizi nemikhaad begi 



rahi2357 said:


> agha nakon hamchin to olgooye mayi kheyre saret  behtar midoni ke che avarezi dare. akharesh zombie mishi az maa goftan



chi begam vala , javooni kardam 

vali haaaaaal dad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> vala too shahr ma ke hast , ghazvin ru nemidoonam
> 
> motaesefane amricaee  lol
> 
> http://kellys-expat-shopping.nl/files/2014/03/hersheys-chocolate-syrup.png
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> na etefaghan fekr mikoni , javab mide be shart inke vase shab nakhabi az lahaz rouhi amade bashi
> 
> dar gheyr een soorat , ma ha ke pezeshki mikhoonim , be yek seri mavad dastresi darim ke shoma ha nadarid
> 
> masalan ritalin
> 
> midooni chiye ?  man yek bar khordam  @New @rahi2357
> 
> pas az masraf vaghean be een natige residam ke mo'tadin aziz dast khodeshoon nist badbakhta
> 
> kheyli haal mide lamasab
> 
> yekisho mindazi bala ta sobh az jaat jom nemikhori va arzeshe oun 6-7 saat be andaze 2 rouz dars khoondane



agha na valla, zaman ma az in khabara nabood, ma amirabad sakenim, daneshjooimoun mesle madrese boud, man az dare khune ta dare daneshkade fanni kollan 6 min rah hast
faght bazi shaba ke houselamoun sar miraft miraftam kooy oonja hichki ta sobh nemikhabid, mesle joghd ha taze 8 9 sobh mikhabidan.
ah ah halam bad shod, dobare yad doran daneshjooee oftadam



hi dear @niaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10 
Nam karbariye man to military.ir Nimah e.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Nimah


alan addet mikonam 




New said:


> ah ah halam bad shod, dobare yad doran daneshjooee oftadam


agha nagoo ke darim azab mikeshim be khoda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@haman10 @rahi2357 @kollang 
shoma khabgahi hastid?
khabgah chetore?
chetor tooye ye otagh ba chand nafar dige zendegi mikonid?
man allan tooye ye khune tanham, rooza va shabhaee ke mehmoon daram, ehsas mikonam privacim violate mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> shoma khabgahi hastid?


na vala , man shahr haye ziadi ghabul mishodam , hata pezeshki shiraz ham miavordam .

ama rastesho bekhay madaram nazasht beram . chi begam vala , vasam esm dar nayarin az een be baad .

albate mese SAG pashimoonam ke vaisadam .

be har haal , alan hamin kermanshah daram dars mikhoonam var del khoonevadam 




New said:


> man allan tooye ye khune tanham


ey kalak 

pas begoo ...... 

ezdevaj ham ke yokhdi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

New said:


> @haman10 @rahi2357 @kollang
> shoma khabgahi hastid?
> khabgah chetore?
> chetor tooye ye otagh ba chand nafar dige zendegi mikonid?
> man allan tooye ye khune tanham, rooza va shabhaee ke mehmoon daram, ehsas mikonam privacim violate mishe


Avvalesh sakhte bekhatere hamun dalili ke gofti.vali baadesh aadat mikoni.age ham adapte beshi kheyli behet khosh migzare.

Khkhkhkhkh che tasadofi hamin alan sare jaye khab to viber beyne bache ha dava e shadid shode...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> shoma khabgahi hastid?


rasesho bekhay khabgah yani tahamole ye ede (beeeeeeeeep ) ke tanha eshterakeshoon ba ham ine ke hame esme daneshjoo ro yadak mikeshim .dars khoondan vaghean sakhte. tasavor kon too ye divoone khooneio har ki dare yekari mikone. ye khate ketabo 10 martabe mikhoonio akharam hichi.. tasavor kon yejayio ke yeki aavaaz mikhoone yeki film mibine roo lapesh yeki ketab gerefte dasesh 10 martabe jelot rejhe mire too ye deyghe ba'd fekr kon hala yekam vasvasiam bashi yeho mibini taraf ba mazerat mikham k... neshaste roo baaleshet . kolan tazakor ham nadi beheshoon kheyli behtare faghat bayad ignore koni vagarna badtar mikonan gahan. vasaele shakhsi too khabgah aslan ma'niye khaasi nadare . age yevaght begi nemidamo injoor chiza hame be cheshme motaham behet negah mikonan. harcheghad monazam tar bashi khabgah badtare. pas behtare shekle baghiye hamrange jama'at bashi. albate man ye term bishtar khaabgah nadashtam baghiash khoone gereftam shariki ba ye nafar .ye 2 khabeye 60 metri. oon si khodeshe manam si khodam. albate akhiran ziad daaf miare  vali ta vaghti pasho nazashte too otagham masaleyi nist. dar e otagha ham ghofl mishe. man ye yakhchale koochik ham kharidam gozashtam too otagham darnatije rahe hargoone sooestefade bastast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> na vala , man shahr haye ziadi ghabul mishodam , hata pezeshki shiraz ham miavordam .
> ama rastesho bekhay madaram nazasht beram . chi begam vala , vasam esm dar nayarin az een be baad .
> albate mese SAG pashimoonam ke vaisadam .
> be har haal , alan hamin kermanshah daram dars mikhoonam var del khoonevadam


ajab kari kardi bache na... behtarin tasmimo gerefti, yek saniye boodan dar kenar khanevade be sad ta madrak miarze.



haman10 said:


> ezdevaj ham ke yokhdi


are yokhdi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> rasesho bekhay khabgah yani tahamole ye ede (beeeeeeeeep ) ke tanha eshterakeshoon ba ham ine ke hame esme daneshjoo ro yadak mikeshim .dars khoondan vaghean sakhte. tasavor kon too ye divoone khooneio har ki dare yekari mikone. ye khate ketabo 10 martabe mikhoonio akharam hichi.. tasavor kon yejayio ke yeki aavaaz mikhoone yeki film mibine roo lapesh yeki ketab gerefte dasesh 10 martabe jelot rejhe mire too ye deyghe ba'd fekr kon hala yekam vasvasiam bashi yeho mibini taraf ba mazerat mikham k... neshaste roo baaleshet . kolan tazakor ham nadi beheshoon kheyli behtare faghat bayad ignore koni vagarna badtar mikonan gahan. vasaele shakhsi too khabgah aslan ma'niye khaasi nadare . age yevaght begi nemidamo injoor chiza hame be cheshme motaham behet negah mikonan. harcheghad monazam tar bashi khabgah badtare. pas behtare shekle baghiye hamrange jama'at bashi. albate man ye term bishtar khaabgah nadashtam baghiash khoone gereftam shariki ba ye nafar .ye 2 khabeye 60 metri. oon si khodeshe manam si khodam. albate akhiran ziad daaf miare  vali ta vaghti pasho nazashte too otagham masaleyi nist. dar e otagha ham ghofl mishe. man ye yakhchale koochik ham kharidam gozashtam too otagham darnatije rahe hargoone sooestefade bastast



ras migi vali khob az qesmate akhar fahmidam ke yekam vasvasi hasti.khob chera to khabgah ba dustat otagh bar nadashti?

Albate manam ehtemalan ta in akhare term khabgah begiram.ehtemal dare khodam ba mashin beramo biyam.1:10 daghighe rahe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Avvalesh sakhte bekhatere hamun dalili ke gofti.vali baadesh aadat mikoni.age ham adapte beshi kheyli behet khosh migzare.
> 
> Khkhkhkhkh che tasadofi hamin alan sare jaye khab to viber beyne bache ha dava e shadid shode...


shoma mage karaji naboudi? karaj ta ghazvin ke rahi nist, pasho gom... boro khunatoon, pesarake na aghl, akhe adam khune ro vel mikone shab ba yek mosht janevare dige tooye khabgah mimoone bad mige kheyli khosh migzare?
خونه اونجاست که صداته
پر عطر نفساته
جایی که رو در و دیوار
همه جا نقش اون چشاته

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

khaabgaah is :

HA GAAAY !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

New said:


> shoma mage karaji naboudi? karaj ta ghazvin ke rahi nist, pasho gom... boro khunatoon, pesarake na aghl, akhe adam khune ro vel mikone shab ba yek mosht janevare dige tooye khabgah mimoone bad mige kheyli khosh migzare?
> خونه اونجاست که صداته
> پر عطر نفساته
> جایی که رو در و دیوار
> همه جا نقش اون چشاته



Akhe to othaghemun hame bache haye dabirestanemunan.khodayish behemun hal mide, unja.hala ye seri dava ha ham pish miyad.adam unja mard mishe, ejtemai mishe.

Felan mashin i dar kar nist.vali az term baad shayad ba mashin beram.(ba mashin 1:10, ba otubus 2:15)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> rasesho bekhay khabgah yani tahamole ye ede (beeeeeeeeep ) ke tanha eshterakeshoon ba ham ine ke hame esme daneshjoo ro yadak mikeshim .dars khoondan vaghean sakhte. tasavor kon too ye divoone khooneio har ki dare yekari mikone. ye khate ketabo 10 martabe mikhoonio akharam hichi.. tasavor kon yejayio ke yeki aavaaz mikhoone yeki film mibine roo lapesh yeki ketab gerefte dasesh 10 martabe jelot rejhe mire too ye deyghe ba'd fekr kon hala yekam vasvasiam bashi yeho mibini taraf ba mazerat mikham k... neshaste roo baaleshet . kolan tazakor ham nadi beheshoon kheyli behtare faghat bayad ignore koni vagarna badtar mikonan gahan. vasaele shakhsi too khabgah aslan ma'niye khaasi nadare . age yevaght begi nemidamo injoor chiza hame be cheshme motaham behet negah mikonan. harcheghad monazam tar bashi khabgah badtare. pas behtare shekle baghiye hamrange jama'at bashi. albate man ye term bishtar khaabgah nadashtam baghiash khoone gereftam shariki ba ye nafar .ye 2 khabeye 60 metri. oon si khodeshe manam si khodam. albate akhiran ziad daaf miare  vali ta vaghti pasho nazashte too otagham masaleyi nist. dar e otagha ham ghofl mishe. man ye yakhchale koochik ham kharidam gozashtam too otagham darnatije rahe hargoone sooestefade bastast


Akheeey, vaghean delam gereft, ajab zekre mosibati kardi, in masoolin koja hastan ke alan bian poshte kaht, va pasokhgooye in nasl javan bashan
in sharayeti ke gofti, ye kam khatarnake, movazeb bash, age toonesti ye suit 30 metri begir khodet tanhaee zendegi koni kheyli behtare.
rasti kodoom daneshgah dars mikhooni? chera hamoon shiraz namoundi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> mashin beram


mashin kharidi ?
mobarake ... chi ?

course mindazi ? > ? lool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> shoma mage karaji naboudi? karaj ta ghazvin ke rahi nist, pasho gom... boro khunatoon, pesarake na aghl, akhe adam khune ro vel mikone shab ba yek mosht janevare dige tooye khabgah mimoone bad mige kheyli khosh migzare?


 

@kollang tahvil begir  vasavasi 1 darsade moshkel ham nist...

@haman10 bekhoda bord kardi. ghadr bedoon daste madar ro ham sob ta sob beboos. cherto pertam nagoo ke pashimooni  no offense .



New said:


> in sharayeti ke gofti, ye kam khatarnake, movazeb bash, age toonesti ye suit 30 metri begir khodet tanhaee zendegi koni kheyli behtare.


dige az ma gozashte dadash omol fesad shodim raft  vali gharardad dare tamom mishe too fekresh hastam. ye ja didam tabaghe chaharom rooye poshteboom ye otagh bood faghat ye komodam dasht. taraf dare komodo baz kard fekr mikoni chi didam? ye toalet oonja bood va be saghfesham ye doosh avizoon bood  too omram enghadr surprise nashode bodam. yade khooneye shakhsiate filme "ghost dog " oftadam. ye kaftarkhoone ham dasht kenaresh male sabkhoone bood





New said:


> rasti kodoom daneshgah dars mikhooni? chera hamoon shiraz namoundi?


hamin shiraz. vali dige sakene shiraz nistim. albate khoone famila ham hast vali.. tarjih midam mozahem nasham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> cherto pertam nagoo ke pashimooni


na bekhoda mishod beram shiraz , faghat bayad mesle @New ounja khoone begiri .....

khaabgaah aslan maana nadare , kheyli ham gay hast  JK .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> mashin kharidi ?
> mobarake ... chi ?
> 
> course mindazi ? > ? lool


Hamun mashine shoma ro kharidim, sefidesho albate.e fekr nakonid man az un bache puldaram.chon pedar madaram har do shun kar mikonan va mahalle kareshun dure va chon manam daneshgam qazvin oftad,206 gereftand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> @kollang tahvil begir  vasavasi 1 darsade moshkel ham nist...
> 
> @haman10 bekhoda bord kardi. ghadr bedoon daste madar ro ham sob ta sob beboos. cherto pertam nagoo ke pashimooni  no offense .


Albate khabgah be khabgah ham fargh dare.ma khabgamun sorate dow internetesh 1.2 meg hast va hamechish aaliye.ham otaghiam ham ashnan.taze baqalia ham ham kelasian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Hamun mashine shoma ro kharidim, sefidesho albate.albate fekr nakonid man az un bache puldaram.chon pedar madaram har do shun kar mikonan va mahalle kareshun dure va chon manam daneshgam qazvin oftad,206 gereftand


ey baba , @rahi2357 ham ke 206 dare .....

pas ma poze shetabe mashinemoono be ki bedim ..... ahhhh !!! 

man ba harki endakhtam ta hala soooosssskkkk shode  

az samand begir ta SD va 405 ...... 

@New : shoma ke pool dari mashala , shoma chi dari ? 

@Serpentine to chi kalak ? :O

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> ey baba , @rahi2357 ham ke 206 dare .....
> pas ma poze shetabe mashinemoono be ki bedim ..... ahhhh !!!
> man ba harki endakhtam ta hala soooosssskkkk shode



Iranian mafia . You can't hang with them unless you own a 206 



sweet dreams fellas .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> ey baba , @rahi2357 ham ke 206 dare .....
> 
> pas ma poze shetabe mashinemoono be ki bedim ..... ahhhh !!!
> 
> man ba harki endakhtam ta hala soooosssskkkk shode
> 
> az samand begir ta SD va 405 ......
> 
> @New : shoma ke pool dari mashala , shoma chi dari ?
> 
> @Serpentine to chi kalak ? :O


Tanha mashine be dard bokhore zire 50(!!!) hamin 206 tip 5 e.baghiye moft nemiyarze.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Iranian mafia . You can't hang with them unless you own a 206


midooni hamin 206 ke tou mashinaye made in iran sari tarin mashin hast , tooye kharej az iran yek JOKE mahsoob mishe ? 

shetab 10 S yani joke motlagh 

man tooye yek forum khareji mashin goftam 206 daram ke too iran az sari tarin mashinast .

ounam javab dad :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @kollang tahvil begir  vasavasi 1 darsade moshkel ham nist...
> 
> @haman10 bekhoda bord kardi. ghadr bedoon daste madar ro ham sob ta sob beboos. cherto pertam nagoo ke pashimooni  no offense .
> 
> 
> dige az ma gozashte dadash omol fesad shodim raft  vali gharardad dare tamom mishe too fekresh hastam. ye ja didam tabaghe chaharom rooye poshteboom ye otagh bood faghat ye komodam dasht. taraf dare komodo baz kard fekr mikoni chi didam? ye toalet oonja bood va be saghfesham ye doosh avizoon bood  too omram enghadr surprise nashode bodam. yade khooneye shakhsiate filme "ghost dog " oftadam. ye kaftarkhoone ham dasht kenaresh male sabkhoone bood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hamin shiraz. vali dige sakene shiraz nistim. albate khoone famila ham hast vali.. tarjih midam mozahem nasham


Ah, che badshansi, adam too shahre khodesh khabgahi mahsoob she.
khune too shiraz ke arzoone baradar, ye kam dast kon tooye jib khodet ya pedare mohtaram, ye khune khub begir, 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> midooni hamin 206 ke tou mashinaye made in iran sari tarin mashin hast , tooye kharej az iran yek JOKE mahsoob mishe ?
> 
> shetab 10 S yani joke motlagh
> 
> man tooye yek forum khareji mashin goftam 206 daram ke too iran az sari tarin mashinast .
> 
> ounam javab dad :


Aberumuno be shani tarin shekle momken bordi tu un forum.migofti skooter daram sharafesh bishtar bud.albate 206 hanuz to urupa estefade mishe va estesnas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> shoma ke pool dari mashala , shoma chi dar


lol, na baba takzib mikonam, 
man ta hamin 3 4 hafte pish ye 206 dashtam, alan oono ham forookhtam, hichi nadaram, asab ranandegi tooye tehrano nadaram, hamash terafic, osoolan ya piade miram invaro oonvar ya ba doostan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Aberumuno be shani tarin shekle momken bordi tu un forum.migofti skooter daram sharafesh bishtar bud.albate 206 hanuz to urupa estefade mishe va estesnas.


are shargh oroupa hanooz 206 estefade mikonan .

na baba , adam male khodesh bashe ama kooft bashe ....

man tiba ru be 100 ta shelby tarjih midam (albate na dar een had vali khob  )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> lol, na baba takzib mikonam,
> man ta hamin 3 4 hafte pish ye 206 dashtam, alan oono ham forookhtam, hichi nadaram, asab ranandegi tooye tehrano nadaram, hamash terafic, osoolan ya piade miram invaro oonvar ya ba doostan.


een hame pool vase chete ? Zano bache ham ke nadari .....

boro yek lexsus bekhar bendaz zire pa halesho bebar baw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> kharidam 90 forookhtam 93 kheyli khoshhal boodam, 3 hafte badesh gheymatesh shod 350


OMG , tell me you're kidding !!!

WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> shabet por setare. felan


shab khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Shoma ke khodetun ta 3 bidarin bahuneye khabgatun chie pas?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> OMG , tell me you're kidding !!!
> WTF


in rasme roozegare 


kollang said:


> Shoma ke khodetun ta 3 bidarin bahuneye khabgatun chie pas


lol taze man mehmoonam hastam.

agha ma bekhabim, shab shoma bekheir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Shabe hamegi bekheir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> in rasme roozegare


its ok bro 

although you lost big time  

mashallah een poola vase shoma chizi nist 



kollang said:


> Shabe hamegi bekheir.


sobh be kheyr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

مرتضی پاشایی هم فوت شد ، خدا رحمتش کنه.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> مرتضی پاشایی هم فوت شد ، خدا رحمتش کنه.


hamin 2 mahe pish concertesh boodam tou kish 

vaghean kheyli naraht shodam

albate bande khoda saratan GIST dasht , hamin modat ham pezeshkash gol kashtan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> hamin 2 mahe pish concertesh boodam tou kish
> 
> vaghean kheyli naraht shodam
> 
> albate bande khoda saratan GIST dasht , hamin modat ham pezeshkash gol kashtan


Khoda rahmatesh kone.

In saratane GIST chie?

Virayesh: saratane mede = GIST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@Serpentine, May I ask if I am able to create a thread, in which no one be allowed to post replies?
I wanted to create a visual thread on "Iran Geopolitical History", but I don't want it to be open for posting replies. Something like a reference thread.
Is that possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> @Serpentine, May I ask if I am able to create a thread, in which no one be allowed to post replies?
> I wanted to create a visual thread on "Iran Geopolitical History", but I don't want it to be open for posting replies.
> Is that possible?


Yes, you just need to ask Serpentine to close the thread, like when a thread is trolled and mods close it. Then, he can open it whenever you wanted to post more stuff, then close it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Che ghadr sher va ver migeh in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> @Serpentine, May I ask if I am able to create a thread, in which no one be allowed to post replies?
> I wanted to create a visual thread on "Iran Geopolitical History", but I don't want it to be open for posting replies. Something like a reference thread.
> Is that possible?



Yes, as @rmi5 said, you can create it and I'll close it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Yes, you just need to ask Serpentine to close the thread, like when a thread is trolled and mods close it. Then, he can open it whenever you wanted to post more stuff, then close it again.


OK, Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> @Serpentine, May I ask if I am able to create a thread, in which no one be allowed to post replies?
> I wanted to create a visual thread on "Iran Geopolitical History", but I don't want it to be open for posting replies. Something like a reference thread.
> Is that possible?


Bro you need to open more Threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

@New @Militant Atheist lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

asena_great said:


> @New @Militant Atheist lol




Unfortunately, @milit... is not with us anymore, he is long gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> Unfortunately, @milit... is not with us anymore, he is long gone.


what why he was my good friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

asena_great said:


> what why he was my good friend


Sorry, but I have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> Sorry, but I have no idea.


ty for informing me bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Sorry if the word is not quite appropriate, but that's really interesting.
People singing on the mourn of Reza Pashaei the singer death, today Tehran.
اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Sorry if the word is not quite appropriate, but that's really interesting.
> People singing on the mourn of Reza Pashaei the singer death, today Tehran.
> اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency


Reza Pashaei kiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Sorry if the word is not quite appropriate, but that's really interesting.
> People singing on the mourn of Reza Pashaei the singer death, today Tehran.
> اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency





rmi5 said:


> Reza Pashaei kiye?


Morteza Pashaie, na reza, ye khanadeie pop bud ke saratan dasht, emruz fot shod tu bimarestan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Sorry if the word is not quite appropriate, but that's really interesting.
> People singing on the mourn of Reza Pashaei the singer death, today Tehran.
> اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency


een dige dobare maskhare bazi tehraniast ....

jelf bazia chiye .... yaroo yek khanandas , fout karde khoda rahmatesh kone , manam narahatam 

ama gerye yani chi ? mage babat morde . maskhare ha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Reza Pashaei kiye?


Sorry, meske morteza pashaee boode, manam nemishnakhtamesh, mesle inke khanande boode taraf.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> een dige dobare maskhare bazi tehraniast ....
> 
> jelf bazia chiye .... yaroo yek khanandas , fout karde khoda rahmatesh kone , manam narahatam
> 
> ama gerye yani chi ? mage babat morde . maskhare ha


lol, hala na ba in sheddat, vali khob are ghaboul daram, 
mardom ham hasssaaaass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine @The SiLent crY @New 
I guess you guys have already seen my factbook of Azerbaijani military thread. Why don't you guys come up with the same thing for Iran? I can do it, but for obvious reasons(trolling of some members) I won't do it. My suggestion is coming up with separate threads, for Army, Navy, and Air force and air defense and UAVs in 3 separate threads. Also a fourth thread like a timeline on Nuclear stuff from past to now is appreciated. To avoid trolls, you need to finish each thread, and when it got fully completed, then you can post it. I believe it can be a useful thread with strict moderation to avoid trolls, like what we did about Azerbaijan thread, and whenever I felt slightest trolling, immediately asked for a thread ban.
My other suggestion is, making a fifth thread, named "Iranian universities, and scientific achievements".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Why don't you guys come up with the same thing for Iran?


Thanks, that seems a good idea.




rmi5 said:


> I can do it, but for obvious reasons(trolling of some members) I won't do it


Dude, what are you afraid of? @Serpentine would not let any effort of yours to be ruined, not even you shouldn't be concerned but also any endeavor would be much appreciated.




rmi5 said:


> My other suggestion is, making a fifth thread, named "Iranian universities,


I can't claim about military stuff, as I know there are Iranians here with lot more information and data, but about " Iranian universities " that's clearly my red line, and I won't let any individual taste to misrepresent the obvious facts. (Specially by a Sharifi alumni)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Thanks, that seems a good idea.
> Dude, what are you afraid of? @Serpentine would not let any effort of yours to be ruined, not even you shouldn't be concerned but also any endeavor would be much appreciated.


Man vaghe' bin hastam. afraad e ma'loum ol-haal, troll mikonan va man ham digeh na mesle saabegh hosele, na aslan vaghtesh ra daaram ke baahaashoun jar va bahs konam. in moshkel e vaght ham jeddi hast va baraaye hamin nemitounam vaght bezaaram. Albatteh yek seri thread ham be bachche haye turkish section ghablan ghol daadam ke ounhaa ha ra ham hanouz vaght nakardam dorost konam.


> I can't claim about military stuff, as I know there are Iranians here with lot more information and data, but about " Iranian universities " that's clearly my red line, and I won't let any individual taste to misrepresent the obvious facts. (Specially by a Sharifi alumni)


raasti, yek proje maanand, baraye jang e Iran-Iraq ham laazem hast, ke har 1 saal va amaliyaati ke anjam shode ra ba detail brresi konim. khoshbakhtaaneh, source ham baraash ziyaad hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @The SiLent crY @New
> I guess you guys have already seen my factbook of Azerbaijani military thread. Why don't you guys come up with the same thing for Iran? I can do it, but for obvious reasons(trolling of some members) I won't do it. My suggestion is coming up with separate threads, for Army, Navy, and Air force and air defense and UAVs in 3 separate threads. Also a fourth thread like a timeline on Nuclear stuff from past to now is appreciated. To avoid trolls, you need to finish each thread, and when it got fully completed, then you can post it. I believe it can be a useful thread with strict moderation to avoid trolls, like what we did about Azerbaijan thread, and whenever I felt slightest trolling, immediately asked for a thread ban.
> My other suggestion is, making a fifth thread, named "Iranian universities, and scientific achievements".


That's an interesting idea, and I'd also like to do it, but it requires a lot of searching, research etc and I don't have time for that now, but if other members, like @The SiLent crY are up to do it, I'm ready to help as much as my time allows. It doesn't have to be one person, we can do it as a team. I'll make sure than no one posts in the thread unless all pics and info are complete, to keep the thread clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> That's an interesting idea, and I'd also like to do it, but it requires a lot of searching, research etc and I don't have time for that now, but if other members, like @The SiLent crY are up to do it, I'm ready to help as much as my time allows is. It doesn't have to be one person, we can do it as a team. I'll make sure than no one posts in the thread unless all pics and info are complete, to keep the thread clean.



That's very good. I can also provide sources and help to organize data. It will take some time but it is possible. I am already booked up to the end of this December, but after that, I can actively contribute to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> That's very good. I can also provide sources and help to organize data. It will take some time but it is possible. I am already booked up to the end of this December, but after that, I can actively contribute to it.



Same as me, I have MS exam around February 3rd and after that, I'm free of any kind of study till October 2015, which is about 8 months.

If other members agree to start it, we'll contribute, otherwise, we can start it at end of December.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ghaziye in acid paashi ha chi hast? Ghadim ha kasi az in kaar ha nemikard.

امسال بیش از 300 مورد اسیدپاشی در ایران رخ داده است

*گوناز تی وی:فرمانده نیروی انتظامی و معاون اجتماعی ایران به ترتیب از 380 و 318 مورد اسیدپاشی در سال جاری در ایران خبر دادند.*

*به گزارش گوناز تی وی،سردار اسماعیل احمدی مقدم، فرمانده نیروی انتظامی جمهوری اسلامی ایران،روز چهارشنبه 21 آبان در حاشیه همایش "پلیس و ارتقای سلامت اداری" در جمع خبرنگاران مطالبی درباره اسیدپاشی در ایران مطرح کرد.*

*همزمان معاون اجتماعی احمدی مقدم، سردار سعید منتظرالمهدی، در نمایشگاه بین‌المللی مطبوعات و خبرگزاری حضور یافت و در باره اسیدپاشی در ایران و جهان سخن گفت.*

*احمدی مقدم گفت که در مورد اسیدپاشی اصفهان به دلیل بازتاب رسانه‌ای آن مطرح شده، وگرنه در 6 ماهه امسال 380 مورد اسیدپاشی در ایران صورت گرفته است. این در حالی است که معاون اجتماعی نیروی انتظامی، سردار سعید منتظر المهدی، در همان روز چهارشنبه گفت که 318 مورد اسیدپاشی در سال جاری وجود داشته است.*

*جامعه‌شناسان، ناظران مسائل سیاسی و اجتماعی ایران، افکار عمومی و شبکه‌های اجتماعی وقوع موارد اسیدپاشی در اصفهان را در ارتباط با مبارزه با "بدحجابی" و "امر به معروف و نهی از منکر" می‌بینند.*

*در همین راستا تجمعات اعتراضی در شهرهایی چون اصفهان در این باره از سوی مردم برگزار گردید که معترضان خواستار محاکمه اسیدپاشان بوده اند که تاکنون حتی هویت اسیدپاشان در شهرهایی چون اصفهان نیز مشخص نشده است.*

*گفتنی است که عوامل برخی از اسیدپاشی ها مشکلات شخصی بوده است اما تعداد قابل توجهی از آنان نیز در پی افراطی گرایی شیعی و اجرای "امر به معروف و نهی از منکر" رخ داده است.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> afraad e ma'loum ol-haal






rmi5 said:


> raasti, yek proje maanand, baraye jang e Iran-Iraq ham laazem hast, ke har 1 saal va amaliyaati ke anjam shode ra ba detail brresi konim. khoshbakhtaaneh, source ham baraash ziyaad hast.


in kheyli khoobe, amma man be shakhse dar in zamine alaghe ee be hamkari nadaram




Serpentine said:


> That's an interesting idea, and I'd also like to do it, but it requires a lot of searching, research etc and I don't have time for that now, but if other members, like @The SiLent crY are up to do it, I'm ready to help as much as my time allows. It doesn't have to be one person, we can do it as a team. I'll make sure than no one posts in the thread unless all pics and info are complete, to keep the thread clean.


A joint venture 
Working in group, that's something Iranians lack the most, I would be all for it 



rmi5 said:


> I am already booked up to the end of this December, but after that, I can actively contribute to it





Serpentine said:


> Same as me, I have MS exam around February 3rd and after that, I'm free of any kind of study till October 2015, which is about 8 months


 ay baba masale kheyli pichide shod, manam hodooday 20 Dec 2 3 mah miram mosaferat, kar shorou nashode tamoom shod in ast hamahangi kar gorouhi dar iran 

@Serpentine mage to parsal MS emtehan nadadi, baba in dars laanati ro vel kon dige, pir mishi miofti mimi... hanouz dari dars mikhouni  
vaghti shoma azizan darid be havaye yek khial mohoum dars mikhoonid, ghabele tavajoh @Serpentine and other shasgool haye aziz
درآمد میلیاردی مرد روستایی از هتل بی‌ستاره - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @New
> shoam ke migi dars khon ha sh....ol tashrif darand ... pas chera khodet dars khondi???


Man eshtebah kardam, aya shoma ham mikhayd dobare eshtebah konid?
be alave inke allan dige sharayet kheyyyyyli kheyyli avaz shode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> in kheyli khoobe, amma man be shakhse dar in zamine alaghe ee be hamkari nadaram
> 
> A joint venture
> Working in group, that's something Iranians lack the most, I would be all for it
> 
> 
> ay baba masale kheyli pichide shod, manam hodooday 20 Dec 2 3 mah miram mosaferat, kar shorou nashode tamoom shod in ast hamahangi kar gorouhi dar iran
> 
> @Serpentine mage to parsal MS emtehan nadadi, baba in dars laanati ro vel kon dige, pir mishi miofti mimi... hanouz dari dars mikhouni
> vaghti shoma azizan darid be havaye yek khial mohoum dars mikhoonid, ghabele tavajoh @Serpentine and other shasgool haye aziz
> درآمد میلیاردی مرد روستایی از هتل بی‌ستاره - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK




Aziz pas chera shoma khodet ta PhD rafti akhe? 
chera man parsal dadam azmoon, vali yek seri etefaghat oftad ke nashod beram, inja ham tarif kardam yadame, vali chon ziade hesesh nist begam alan. albate alan fekr mikonam ke baram bad ham nashod ke yek sal dirtar raftam.

in masali ke zadid shoma estesna hast albate. man kollan asheghe dars khundan nistam asan, vali badam ham nemiad edame bedam tuie zaminei ke dust daram. albate shaiad PhD ro nakhunam dg.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> shoam ke migi dars khon ha sh...





Serpentine said:


> Aziz pas chera shoma khodet ta PhD rafti ak


agha alan sharayet kheyli avaz shode, age khodetoono ba sharayet vefgh nadid 3 4 sale dige yekdafe saretoono az zire barf biroon miyarid va mibinid tooye barzakh gir oftadid, doroste alan ham dire amma emrooz va in lahze kheyli behtar az fardast bara tasmim dorost gereftan.

ye soal mikonam, 
age be shoma allan began ta 30 salegi dars bekhoon va az 30 salegi moallem beshid javab shoma chiye?
hatman mikhandid va be shookhi migirid

amma hamin moallemi ke allan mikhandid behesh 30 sal pish daghighan moshabehe doktoraye emrooz bood va hame barash arj o ghorb ghael boodan, ta 5 6 sal dige hamin ettefagh baraye MS va PhD miofte, age alaghe darid mitoonid dars bekhoonid va oon roozo bebinid.
ye amar bedam az ye nafar motabar, parsal voroudi bargh ghodrat PhD daneshgah azad 70 nafar boode emsal in adad shode 500 nafar, to khod hadis mofasal bekhan az in mojmal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@New 
Poul dar aavordan ke hameh chiz nist. Har kasi yek chizi doust daare va baayad donbaal e oun bereh. poul baraaye in hast ke aadam raahat tar zendegi kone va donbaal e alaayeghesh bere, va gar na ke poul, be zaat arzeshi nadaareh, be joz tavaanaayi ke baraaye zendegi ye raahat tar behet mideh. Be alaaveh, dars khoundan, baaes misheh ke aadam zehnesh baaz tar besheh.
Anyway, alaan tou Iran javoun e ma'mouli, dars nakhoubeh, chi kaar bere bekone? bere sar e kouche zanjir becharkhouneh? aadam e aaddi ham ke hich vaght enghadr poul nadaareh ke betouneh khodesh kaari raah bendaazeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Poul dar aavordan ke hameh chiz nist. Har kasi yek chizi doust daare va baayad donbaal e oun bereh.


shoma ham ke zadi be sahraye karbala momen, khahesh mikonam faza ro shoari nakon,
doroste ke pool hame chiz nist, amma bavar kon lazemeye tajrobeye 90 dar sad az zendegi haghighi pool hast. 
*dar zemn man inja az risk sohbat nemikonam, man ettefaghan daram migam kare riski ro bezarid kenar
*


Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ... rot esme dehati va bi savad mizarand .... hagh sherkat dar hich edare ee ra nadari.....post va magham nadari....... jaygah ejtemaee nadari.....madrak nadari..



in hamoun sarabi hast ke man doost daram shoma ha toosh nayoftid, bavar konid man be conspiracy theory eteghad nadaram amma systemha baraye ensanha barname rikhtan, az in jameyati ke daran dars mikhoonan 99% barnameye zendegishoon maloome 
to 30 dars bekhoon bad ta 50 tooye ye edaree jaee hammali kon badesham sareto bezar zamin bemir

pas ki bere abshar niagara ro bebine
ki ajayebe 7 gane ro bebine
ki paris ro bebine
ki haiti ro bebine
ki khialesh az mashghaleye zendegi rahat bashe va beshine be mafhoome hasti fekr kone
ki khialesh az mashghaleye zendegi rahat bashe va baraye peyda kardane mafhoom afarinesh jahangardi kone

nemigam age darso bezarid kenar inaro mibinid, daram migam man be onvane kasi ke tooye in system hastam migam, dar sharayete felli iran ba dars be ina nemiresid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> man khodam mikham emsal ye bar dige konkor bedam ta reshtam ro avaz konam.....
> be mekanik ham kheyli alaghe daram
> @Serpentine @New @rmi5 ... aghayon che reshte mohandesi ro pishnahad mikonid?
> mecanic ayande dare?
> to ro be khoda zed hal nazanid.....  ye khorde omidvari bedid


2 ta kaleme inja karbord peyda mikone
1) ZZarp 
2) Zepeleshk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> man khodam mikham emsal ye bar dige konkor bedam ta reshtam ro avaz konam.....
> be mekanik ham kheyli alaghe daram
> @Serpentine @New @rmi5 ... aghayon che reshte mohandesi ro pishnahad mikonid?
> mecanic ayande dare?
> to ro be khoda zed hal nazanid.....  ye khorde omidvari bedid



I think @Sinan is a mechanics engineer. Sinan, bro do you have suggestions for a person who wants to choose mechanics as his major?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> agha alan sharayet kheyli avaz shode, age khodetoono ba sharayet vefgh nadid 3 4 sale dige yekdafe saretoono az zire barf biroon miyarid va mibinid tooye barzakh gir oftadid, doroste alan ham dire amma emrooz va in lahze kheyli behtar az fardast bara tasmim dorost gereftan.
> 
> ye soal mikonam,
> age be shoma allan began ta 30 salegi dars bekhoon va az 30 salegi moallem beshid javab shoma chiye?
> hatman mikhandid va be shookhi migirid
> 
> amma hamin moallemi ke allan mikhandid behesh 30 sal pish daghighan moshabehe doktoraye emrooz bood va hame barash arj o ghorb ghael boodan, ta 5 6 sal dige hamin ettefagh baraye MS va PhD miofte, age alaghe darid mitoonid dars bekhoonid va oon roozo bebinid.
> ye amar bedam az ye nafar motabar, parsal voroudi bargh ghodrat PhD daneshgah azad 70 nafar boode emsal in adad shode 500 nafar, to khod hadis mofasal bekhan az in mojmal.



man ham mese @rmi5 migam hamash pul nist, adam be kari alaghe nadashte bashe, hata age pule khub ham tush bashe, dar behtarin halat azab nemikeshe mogheie kar. kesi az pul badesh nemiad, vali age shoma savadetun tuie reshteie morede alaghe be hadde kafi bashe, mituni kheili sari tar pishraft koni va mohem tar az hame inke az karet lezzat bebari.

albate reshteie man yejurie ke potansiele kar rah andakhtanesh kheili khube, yani hata tuue vaze eghtesadie kharab, agar shoma yek kargahe rikhte gari dashte bashi va be surate elmi, takid mikonam be surate elmi kar koni va gheteie vaghean mohandesi betuni tolid koni, nunet tu roghane. rikhte gari faghat ye shakhast, n ta shakheie dg ham hast.

haghighatesh man dust nadaram har kari bokonam ke khub pul dar biaram, dust daram kari bokonam ke ham kheili dust daram, ham khub pul dar biaram va ham har kasi ba har savadi natune anjamesh bede.



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> man khodam mikham emsal ye bar dige konkor bedam ta reshtam ro avaz konam.....
> be mekanik ham kheyli alaghe daram
> @Serpentine @New @rmi5 ... aghayon che reshte mohandesi ro pishnahad mikonid?
> mecanic ayande dare?
> to ro be khoda zed hal nazanid.....  ye khorde omidvari bedid



agha in harf kheili kelishei shode, vali haghighate. avale aval, alaghat ro dar nazar begir. bebin chio bishtar az hame dust dari, aslan az alan be fekre bazare kare reshtat nabash. mechanic age dust dari reshteie kheili khubie, takid mikonam age dust dari.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> I think @Sinan is a mechanics engineer. Sinan, bro do you have suggestions for a person who wants to choose mechanics as his major?


Sugesstion: Work a lot. 

Other than that....it is a good major. Have a wide range of applications... you can work in a factory, or R&D sector, building sector, dams, it's limitless.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> shoma ham ke zadi be sahraye karbala momen, khahesh mikonam faza ro shoari nakon,
> doroste ke pool hame chiz nist, amma bavar kon lazemeye tajrobeye 90 dar sad az zendegi haghighi pool hast.
> *dar zemn man inja az risk sohbat nemikonam, man ettefaghan daram migam kare riski ro bezarid kenar*



Bebin, man khodam ba in mas'aleh ziyaad kalanjaar raftam va hanouz ham daaram kalamnjaar miram. man khodam nemitounam ke har kaari ra anjaam bedam, va ageh az yek kaari khosham nayaad, hich pishrafti toush nemikonam, vali ageh az yek kaari khosham biyaad, shodeh ke 2-3 maah, hafte i 100 saat be baalaa roush kaar kardam. poul e ziyaad dar aavordan ham az 2 raah khaarej nist. ya baayad khodet ra bekoshi va shadid va be moddat e toulaani kaar koni(khar hammali), ke zendegit ta yek moddat jahannam misheh, ya inke yek sarmaaye avvaliye daashteh baashi va chand nafar ra begiri zir dastet va az kaar e ounhaa poul dar biyaari(khar hammaaliye ounhaa). tou hich kodoumesh ham, kaaret, kaar e lezzat bakhshi nist.
Kaar e elmi, bad ham nist. man alaan khodam, har baar ke yek conference paper minevisam, ba poul e daneshgah miram va moft yek ghesmati az amrica ra ham charkh mizanam. hattaa tou daneshjouyit ham ageh dorost poul kharj koni, enghadr poul daari ke har saal yek baar yek safar e khareji ham ba poul e khodet beri. Ageh ostaad beshi ke dige hichchi. mishini havaa mikoni va be daneshjou haat migi ke baraat propasal va paper benevisan va be esme khodet chaap mikoni. saali ham kollan, 2 ta ya 3 ta course dar bad tarin haalat, miri dars midi ke ounam bargeh haash va homework va inhaa ra yek danehju ye digeh az daneshgah fund migireh va baraat anjam mideh. baghiyasham mitouni beri gym va ba zanet bashi va az injour harfaa.


> in hamoun sarabi hast ke man doost daram shoma ha toosh nayoftid, bavar konid man be conspiracy theory eteghad nadaram amma systemha baraye ensanha barname rikhtan, az in jameyati ke daran dars mikhoonan 99% barnameye zendegishoon maloome
> to 30 dars bekhoon bad ta 50 tooye ye edaree jaee hammali kon badesham sareto bezar zamin bemir
> 
> pas ki bere abshar niagara ro bebine
> ki ajayebe 7 gane ro bebine
> ki paris ro bebine
> ki haiti ro bebine
> ki khialesh az mashghaleye zendegi rahat bashe va beshine be mafhoome hasti fekr kone
> ki khialesh az mashghaleye zendegi rahat bashe va baraye peyda kardane mafhoom afarinesh jahangardi kone
> 
> nemigam age darso bezarid kenar inaro mibinid, daram migam man be onvane kasi ke tooye in system hastam migam, dar sharayete felli iran ba dars be ina nemiresid



Raasti, shoma aakharesh zan gerefti ya na? Is there any news about Mrs. New?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Raasti, shoma aakharesh


lol, in safari ke daram miram bi ertebat nist, age khoda be kheyr kone va khaharam kar dastam nade, alaghe ee nadaram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

New said:


> lol, in safari ke daram miram bi ertebat nist, age khoda be kheyr kone va khaharam kar dastam nade, alaghe ee nadaram




gaaavet zaeeeeeeeeeede  ounam 6 gholou 

bye bye New , see u in after life 

@rmi5 : dar mored oun thread ke pishnehadesho dadi , etefaghan agar contribution manteghi va na mesle hamishe moghrezane dashte bashi , na tanha hich moshkeli kesi bahash nadare , balke azat tashakor ham mishe .

pas agar donbal cheragh sabz gereftan vase trolling hasti tooye oun thread ha ; na ! inja mesle hamishe cheragh ghermeze , ama agar na mikhay yek kar mosbat anjam bedi , man khodam tou thread azat tashakor mikonam .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> bye bye New , see u in after life


haman jan dadash man ta shirini to ro nakhoram omran kari bokonam,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> *Mrs. New*?


 



New said:


> safari ke daram miram bi ertebat nist


bah bah mobarakeee  faghat mitarsam ezdevaj koni beri poshte saretam negah nakoni  yaaraaan che ghariiibaaaane.. raftand az in khaaaane..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> gaaavet zaeeeeeeeeeede  ounam 6 gholou
> 
> bye bye New , see u in after life
> 
> @rmi5 : dar mored oun thread ke pishnehadesho dadi , etefaghan agar contribution manteghi va na mesle hamishe moghrezane dashte bashi , na tanha hich moshkeli kesi bahash nadare , balke azat tashakor ham mishe .
> 
> pas agar donbal cheragh sabz gereftan vase trolling hasti tooye oun thread ha ; na ! inja mesle hamishe cheragh ghermeze , ama agar na mikhay yek kar mosbat anjam bedi ,



chert va pert nagou haman. khodet ham midouni ke ageh bekhaam, dahan e hameh ye troll ha ya forum ra yek ja ba ham service mikonam va akharesh ham mesle hamisheh, baghiyeh ra be ban miresounam.  faghat chand vaghti hast ke hamoun tor khodet ham midouni, saram sholoughe va digeh kheyli hosele va vaght ham nadaaram.

joda az trolling va injour kaar haye bikhod va bachchegaaneh, ye kam mofid baash va khodet boro soraagh e yeki az in chiz hayi ke man pishnahaad daadam va kaar ra dorost dar biyaar. injouri, be dard e member haye irani ham mikhoreh, khodet ham haddeaghal yek kaar e mofidi anjam midi va hes e accomplishment peyda mikoni. Man yaadame ke yek proje jang e Iran-Iraq boud ke akharesh ham hich kasi hich kaari nakard, va hamin jouri mound. boro yeki az in 8 saal e jang ra entekhaab kon, va boro donbaalesh va chand ta article e tamiz az amaliyaat haye Iran va Iraq tou oun saal dar biyaar.



> man khodam tou thread azat tashakor mikonam .


Zahmat mikeshi vaghean, be angoshtaat va keyboardet feshaar miyaad


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> bah bah mobarakeee  faghat mitarsam ezdevaj koni beri poshte saretam negah nakoni  yaaraaan che ghariiibaaaane.. raftand az in khaaaane..
> 
> View attachment 152391


   
avvalan ke ma ghasd ezdevaj nadarim, in faghat esrar khaharame, manam baraye inke delesho nashkanam daram miram.
sanian, rahi jan adama ye rooz be donya mian ye rooz ham miran, che dar donyay fiziki che dar alam majazi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> avvalan ke ma ghasd ezdevaj nadarim, in faghat esrar khaharame, manam baraye inke delesho nashkanam daram miram


khob yani bara trolling miri ?  age morede monaseb bood chera ke na ? ama khob yahtamel sanami ke dele shoma ro bebare kamyaabe vagarna shoma ke morid ziad dari 




New said:


> rahi jan adama ye rooz be donya mian ye rooz ham miran, che dar donyay fiziki che dar alam majazi







ta'aloghe mashrooto motlagh. ta'aloghe motlagh faghat be zaate hagh ta'alaast ama mashroot.. dele dige in chiza halish nist 

@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> haman jan dadash man ta shirini to ro nakhoram omran kari bokonam,


fadaye to dadash , vali ma tou khoonevadamoon rasm nist zir 30 saal kesi ezevaj kone 

pas hala hala ha bayad montazer bashi 




New said:


> in faghat esrar khaharame, manam baraye inke delesho nashkanam daram miram.


azizam , alaki vase ma film bazi nakon , hame inja midoonan ke hichki zoore madar va khaharesho nemiad 

goosh nakoni badbakhtet mikonan  

banabarin gaavet zaeede badjoor 

@rahi2357 

boro esteghfar kon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> ta'aloghe mashrooto motlagh. ta'aloghe motlagh faghat be zaate hagh ta'alaast ama mashroot.. dele dige in chiza halish nist


Lol, haji nagofte boodi ye dasti ham bar atashe alam erfan dari


rahi2357 said:


> khob yani bara trolling miri ?  age morede monaseb bood chera ke na ? ama khob yahtamel sanami ke dele shoma ro bebare kamyaabe vagarna shoma ke morid ziad dari
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152397
> 
> ta'aloghe mashrooto motlagh. ta'aloghe motlagh faghat be zaate hagh ta'alaast ama mashroot.. dele dige in chiza halish nist
> 
> @haman10
> View attachment 152398






haman10 said:


> fadaye to dadash , vali ma tou khoonevadamoon rasm nist zir 30 saal kesi ezevaj kone
> 
> pas hala hala ha bayad montazer bashi
> 
> 
> 
> azizam , alaki vase ma film bazi nakon , hame inja midoonan ke hichki zoore madar va khaharesho nemiad
> 
> goosh nakoni badbakhtet mikonan
> 
> banabarin gaavet zaeede badjoor
> 
> @rahi2357
> 
> boro esteghfar kon
> 
> View attachment 152418


lol, panah mibarim bar khoda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

rahi2357 said:


> bah bah mobarakeee  faghat mitarsam ezdevaj koni beri poshte saretam negah nakoni  yaaraaan che ghariiibaaaane.. raftand az in khaaaane..
> 
> View attachment 152391



You're awesome man , Never change your behavior , I love it .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

New said:


> Sorry if the word is not quite appropriate, but that's really interesting.
> People singing on the mourn of Reza Pashaei the singer death, today Tehran.
> اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency


Never heard of him but roohesh shad, RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

@New dude in few word can u tell me what effect opic have on your oil market ?? as it's majorty are arabs do u feel ok there ?? 

i read about this 

Economic Cooperation Organization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

it's looks badassd but it's bank shoud become stronger do u have any aim to improve it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Brace yourselves, war is coming:







Ansar al Furqan terrorist group has threatened to start their own Ghazavah (war) against the Land of Majoos.

Now the question is, why the f*** are they speaking Arabic? Anwser is obvious, lol. Arabic is the lingua franca of every single terrorist group in ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

asena_great said:


> @New dude in few word can u tell me what effect opic have on your oil market ?? as it's majorty are arabs do u feel ok there ??


If you meant the OPEC then,
Dude, that's one of the basic's of economy, 
In a market (In economy is called the "perfect market") where there are lots of players with each one holding a small share of the total market, and every player trying to maximize it's own profit function, prices will drastically fall in the favor of the consumers and the producers are the one's to endure the biggest losses, not to let this situation to happen, the solution is for the producers (a number of the producers) to start a form of union to make consistent and united policy, in economy, such a player is considered to have "market power" and would be named "price maker" and others are called the "price takers".
Where there is not a regulatory unit, such a market is considered the ideal market for producers.(for both the price maker and the price takers)
Iran and others have traditionally tried to form such a player (one who holds the market power) but the consumers (US, EU, ...) have always tried their best to break the monopoly of this price maker (Called the OPEC) by enforcing it to compete with another significant big player (Now that one is the Saudi Arabia) in order to reduce the prices. 





asena_great said:


> i read about this
> Economic Cooperation Organization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> it's looks badassd but it's bank shoud become stronger do u have any aim to improve it


Dude, the idea of this organization was originally encouraged by the west to form a block in order to keep the USSR in check and under control, after Iran's revolution it was left alone for some time, but then again Iran, Pakistan and Turkey decided to revive it as a vital East-West corridor and gate with lot's of potential.
For now it's kinda like a sweet dream, but we hope for the day this dream comes true

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Brace yourselves, war is coming:
> 
> View attachment 152751
> 
> 
> Ansar al Furqan terrorist group has threatened to start their own Ghazavah (war) against the Land of Majoos.
> 
> Now the question is, why the f*** are they speaking Arabic?


These days they are kinda seem pissed off, literally threatening every one around, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Egypt and now Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> These days they are kinda seem pissed off, literally threatening every one around, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Egypt and now Iran.



No worries, we are going to be freed by the Mujahidins, I'm relieved bro, I'm relieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> Land of Majoos.


 where is this land of majoos ? 




New said:


> If you meant the OPEC then,
> Dude, that's one of the basic's of economy,
> In a market (In economy is called the "perfect market") where there are lots of players with each one holding a small share of the total market, and every player trying to maximize it's own profit function, prices will drastically fall in the favor of the consumers and the producers are the one's to endure the biggest losses, not to let this situation to happen, the solution is for the producers (a number of the producers) to start a form of union to make consistent and united policy, in economy, such a player is considered to have "market power" and would be named "price maker" and others are called the "price takers".
> Where there is not a regulatory unit, such a market is considered the ideal market for producers.(for both the price maker and the price takers)
> Iran and others have traditionally tried to form such a player (one who holds the market power) but the consumers (US, EU, ...) have always tried their best to break the monopoly of this price maker (Called the OPEC) by enforcing it to compete with another significant big player (Now that one is the Saudi Arabia) in order to reduce the prices.


me and u share a common thought the oil maker countries should make such unity it's only shows their stupidity to side with westrens on this  if ME countries make such unity both politically and economically they will be much much stronger 




New said:


> Dude, the idea of this organization was originally encouraged by the west to form a block in order to keep the USSR in check and under control, after Iran's revolution it was left alone for some time, but then again Iran, Pakistan and Turkey decided to revive it as a vital East-West corridor and gate with lot's of potential.
> For now it's kinda like a sweet dream, but we hope for the day this dream comes true


me too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> where is this land of majoos ?


You don't know bro? We are the center of infidels and Kuffars in ME. Iran is the ultimate paradise for these guys, imagine how many kuffars they can kill for blasphemy and heresy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Brace yourselves, war is coming:
> 
> Ansar al Furqan terrorist group has threatened to start their own Ghazavah (war) against the Land of Majoos.










New said:


> These days they are kinda seem pissed off, literally threatening every one around, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Egypt and now Iran.


the interesting point is that they followed recep tayib erdogan's page in their twitter . WTH?

check here : أنصار الفرقان (@ANSAR_ALFURQAN) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> You don't know bro? We are the center of infidels and Kuffars in ME. Iran is the ultimate paradise for these guys, imagine how many kuffars they can kill for blasphemy and heresy.


  what does majoos means ??


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> These days they are kinda seem pissed off, literally threatening every one around, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Egypt and now Iran.


lol they need doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> u mean iran ?  what does majoos means ??


lol, Majoos means Zoroastrian in Arabic, they refer to all us Iranians as Majoos, not that it is an insult to us, it's actually something to be proud of, but these idiots think it's an insult. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

embrace for great impact of ansar al-furqan 

holy moly i just pissed my self laughing   ROTFLMAO 



=====================

guys check this game out : Arma3 .

they have iranian spec ops , hezbollah , israeli army , ... as its soldiers 

guess you never get too old for gaming , eh  especially when it comes to your country being in the center of it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> lol, Majoos means Zoroastrian in Arabic, they refer to all us Iranians as Majoos, not that it is an insult to us, it's actually something to be proud of, but these idiots think it's an insult. lol


dude leave those law iq in their cave  i rather watch/follow putin's army than their page 

edit : i must add Medvedev's girls also is good  which one do u perfer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Galoom dard mikone  

that awkward moment when no antibiotic works

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@New : u should be barred from using the delete button 

seriously !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Why do some Farsi Iranians don't like Azeri Iranians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> Why do some Farsi Iranians don't like Azeri Iranians?


Why are you so obsessed with races, Kurds and Farsis? And what's with this stupid question?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

atatwolf said:


> Why do some Farsi Iranians don't like Azeri Iranians?


thats not true son .

there is no prefix when it comes to the word "iranian" . we don't care about race and we'll never do , we have long passed that shyte .

now if (and thats only an assumption) someone doesn't like another person , he/she can go fvck themselves cause thats their problem and no one else's .

but you are a troll and thats the truth .

now why do turk turkish people hate kurd turkish people ?

karma is a b!tch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

@scythian500

Hey !! who you ?? and why did you break copyright of my ex-avatar ? 








just kidding. you're welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

haman10 said:


> thats not true son .
> 
> there is no prefix when it comes to the word "iranian" . we don't care about race and we'll never do , we have long passed that shyte .
> 
> now if (and thats only an assumption) someone doesn't like another person , he/she can go fvck themselves cause thats their problem and no one else's .
> 
> but you are a troll and thats the truth .
> 
> now why do turk turkish people hate kurd turkish people ?
> 
> karma is a b!tch





Serpentine said:


> Why are you so obsessed with races, Kurds and Farsis? And what's with this stupid question?


I don't care about races. I was just wondering why Iranians feel threatened about Azeri all the time? Azerbaijan is not allowed to have contact with Azeri in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> @New : u should be barred from using the delete button
> 
> seriously !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@scythian500 welcome,
Have you ever tried writing a book?
Dude, you have the capability 

Hint: I was to suggest a science fiction, but you'd better focus on the fiction part 


All in all, happy having you here, man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@rmi5

Yesterday, i watched interstellar... so during watching there were tons of quantum mechanics and Einsteins theories.....

I understood it but like when i thought about relativity and other stuff....i realised that i can't remember them clearly( father told me about those stuff when i was a little kid.)

So, i studied a little bit.

Now i know; Relativity, Quanta, Double Slit experiment, Uncertainty, Entanglement, Time Dilation, Space-Time....

What to look up more in this subject ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

atatwolf said:


> I don't care about races. I was just wondering why Iranians feel threatened about Azeri all the time? Azerbaijan is not allowed to have contact with Azeri in Iran.



Dude, Azaris from Azarbaijan come here to Iran in droves for medical treatment, agriculture and such. Unwash your pan-torki brain.

Biji North Kurdistan btw. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Now i know; Relativity, Quanta, Double Slit experiment, Uncertainty, Entanglement, Time Dilation, Space-Time....
> What to look up more in this subject ?



Dude, you are done,
Now you should try writing some books, 


Just kidding bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Dude, you are done,
> Now you should try writing some books,
> 
> 
> Just kidding bro



Mate, i can't get enough....this stuff is awesome. Give me more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

First time on PDF :

@New @rahi2357 @Serpentine @kollang @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @jack 86000 

guys did u know that indian engineers helped iran in adapting APUs to TF30 engines of F-14AM ?

apparently , iran upgraded this bird to the teeth . AP units , complete refurbishment and upgrade of AWG-9 , adaption of new weapons , ....... u name it 

after the stalling problem of F-14 in very tough >10 G maneuvers iran wanted to replace the TF-30s with AL-31F of Su-27 flanker ..... after more precise tests they found out that installing a more powerful engine won't do the job and the issue is easily solved with an AP Unit .

the issues regarding the Radar (AWG-9) were also solved with iran digitalizing the Unit and upgrading to cover more vast area (higher angles) and lowering its RCS and wight !!

hell yeah !! even weight !! 

the new Phoenix missile also has a history behind it  

Sth that will be shared later

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, i can't get enough....this stuff is awesome. Give me more.


Yes bro im also into this stuff, Einstein was truly a genious, i had sessions where i watched doku about this stuff for 5-6 hours.
How was the movie, everybody saying its great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> First time on PDF :
> 
> @New @rahi2357 @Serpentine @kollang @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @jack 86000
> 
> guys did u know that indian engineers helped iran in adapting APUs to TF30 engines of F-14AM ?
> 
> apparently , iran upgraded this bird to the teeth . AP units , complete refurbishment and upgrade of AWG-9 , adaption of new weapons , ....... u name it
> 
> after the stalling problem of F-14 in very tough >10 G maneuvers iran wanted to replace the TF-30s with AL-31F of Su-27 flanker ..... after more precise tests they found out that installing a more powerful engine won't do the job and the issue is easily solved with an AP Unit .
> 
> the issues regarding the Radar (AWG-9) were also solved with iran digitalizing the Unit and upgrading to cover more vast area (higher angles) and lowering its RCS and wight !!
> 
> hell yeah !! even weight !!
> 
> the new Phoenix missile also has a history behind it
> 
> Sth that will be shared later



What's the source of this? If true, Indian members might be interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> What's the source of this? If true, Indian members might be interested.


yeah about that 

if you are really interested in knowing the source (completely credible) PM me later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Yes bro im also into this stuff, Einstein was truly a genious, i had sessions where i watched doku about this stuff for 5-6 hours.
> How was the movie, everybody saying its great.



I didn't like the movie.... because it was all time negative... i mean hopelessness, desperation...it gives you those feelings %90 of the movie... some might like it, but not me. 

GF also didn't liked it.. because she had no idea about relativity, event horizon, and stuff like that...when movie ended she said "What a BS, they couldn't write a decent script instead they filled it with non-sense".

It made great sense for me but not for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I didn't like the movie.... because it was all time negative... i mean hopelessness, desperation...it gives you those feelings %90 of the movie... some might like it, but not me.


A realistic movie, me like it. 





Sinan said:


> GF also didn't liked it.. because she had no idea about relativity, event horizon, and stuff like that...when movie ended she said "What a BS, they couldn't write a decent script instead they filled it with non-sense".
> It made great sense for me but not for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

guys, read the comments, they are interesting:

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu: 'Iran Is Your Enemy'



Sinan said:


> I didn't like the movie.... because it was all time negative... i mean hopelessness, desperation...it gives you those feelings %90 of the movie... some might like it, but not me.



I think you are more in to Indian type of movies where everything ends with happiness, joy, usually a marriage or a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Yesterday, i watched interstellar... so during watching there were tons of quantum mechanics and Einsteins theories.....
> 
> I understood it but like when i thought about relativity and other stuff....i realised that i can't remember them clearly( father told me about those stuff when i was a little kid.)
> 
> So, i studied a little bit.
> 
> Now i know; Relativity, Quanta, Double Slit experiment, Uncertainty, Entanglement, Time Dilation, Space-Time....
> 
> What to look up more in this subject ?



That's very good Sinan, very good! There is no pleasure more than learning new physics concepts 
Hopefully, you have studied Mechanics Engineering and you guys learn a good load of math, hence I know you would not be afraid of math stuff, but before needing more math, there are a couple of books that I can suggest you to read them, after you read them, I will mention a new batch of books:
PS. They are all available free in the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ResurgentIran said:


> Dude, Azaris from Azarbaijan come here to Iran in droves for medical treatment, agriculture and such. Unwash your pan-torki brain.
> 
> Biji North Kurdistan btw. lol



Azeris come to Iran for such stuff, exactly like how europeans and americans go to India for cheap medical treatments and other stuff. Iranians are poor compared to Azerbaijanis, so every stuff is cheaper in Iran, and no wonder if Azeris want to choose the opportunity to use such stuff in Iran when they are cheaper. It is very simple to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## death11

rmi5 said:


> Azeris come to Iran for such stuff, exactly like how europeans and americans go to India for cheap medical treatments and other stuff. Iranians are poor compared to Azerbaijanis, so every stuff is cheaper in Iran, and no wonder if Azeris want to choose the opportunity to use such stuff in Iran when they are cheaper. It is very simple to understand.


they come to iran because in their country they dont have good medical treatment not just because iran is cheaper than your wealthy azeri empire ! and rich people in azerbaijan usually go to germany for medical treatment perhaps health care costs in germany is cheaper than your mighty empire !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

death11 said:


> they come to iran because in their country they dont have good medical treatment not just because iran is cheaper than your wealthy azeri empire ! and rich people in azerbaijan usually go to germany for medical treatment perhaps health care costs in germany is cheaper than your mighty empire !



LOL, what do you know about Azerbaijan, you moron?!!!
Do you seriously put Iran and Germany in the same league?  Iranians themselves go to other countries for advanced medical treatments.
Anyway, there was a few cases of medical tourism in Iran, in which Iran was inviting people from neighboring countries(Azeris and Arabs) to go for cheap medical treatment to Iran, although after sanctions, Iranians themselves don't have access to simple drugs, for themselves let alone for others, and are dying due to the lack of medications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati




----------



## kollang

@Arminkh

I am the first to thank your comment.

@death11 @scythian500 
Nice to see you, guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## death11

where is my cm ? 
badmin ha !
salam kolang jan khubi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

kollang said:


> @Arminkh
> 
> I am the first to thank your comment.
> 
> @death11 @scythian500
> Nice to see you, guys


Thanks a lot!
Good to be here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

rmi5 said:


> LOL, what do you know about Azerbaijan, you moron?!!!
> Do you seriously put Iran and Germany in the same league?  Iranians themselves go to other countries for advanced medical treatments.
> Anyway, there was a few cases of medical tourism in Iran, in which Iran was inviting people from neighboring countries(Azeris and Arabs) to go for cheap medical treatment to Iran, although after sanctions, Iranians themselves don't have access to simple drugs, for themselves let alone for others, and are dying due to the lack of medications


Sorry man! But you can't be more wrong!
I used to think the same way you do but now that I'm in Canada, I have realized how skillful our doctors were. Quite the opposite, I know many of my fellow country men save their major medical treatments for when they have a trip to Iran. And no, it is not because it is cheaper there. Helthcare is simply free of charge in Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Arminkh said:


> Sorry man! But you can't be more wrong!
> I used to think the same way you do but now that I'm in Canada, I have realized how skillful our doctors were. Quite the opposite, I know many of my fellow country men save their major medical treatments for when they have a trip to Iran. And no, it is not because it is cheaper there. Helthcare is simply free of charge in Canada.



So, are Iranian doctors better than Canadians?!!! come on man...
I don't know what Iranian canadians do about such stuff, but medical tourism is well known in the world:
Medical tourism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

rmi5 said:


> So, are Iranian doctors better than Canadians?!!! come on man...
> I don't know what Iranian canadians do about such stuff, but medical tourism is well known in the world:
> 
> Nationality doesn't define who is a better doctor but the educational system does. Even here we prefer to go to Iranian, Chinese, Pakistani or Indian doctors and again it is not because of their Nationality (and I don't deny that there are always exceptions). The educational system in these countries is much more robust and unforgiving than that of US or Canada. So the ones who make it to the University and actually graduate are among the top brains in their nation. I'm sure it is the same thing in your country as well. I have seen some of the test examples in physics and mechanics that your young students need to answer and I can tell you no high school kid in Canada or US can answer those.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Arminkh said:


> Nationality doesn't define who is a better doctor but the educational system does. Even here we prefer to go to Iranian, Chinese, Pakistani or Indian doctors and again it is not because of their Nationality (and I don't deny that there are always exceptions). The educational system in these countries is much more robust and unforgiving than that of US or Canada. So the ones who make it to the University and actually graduate are among the top brains in their nation. I'm sure it is the same thing in your country as well. I have seen some of the test examples in physics and mechanics that your young students need to answer and I can tell you no high school kid in Canada or US can answer those.



It's about the education they receive in Iran. My honest friendly suggestion for you is not using Iranian medical system if you have the option of not using it.


----------



## Arminkh

rmi5 said:


> It's about the education they receive in Iran. My honest friendly suggestion for you is not using Iranian medical system if you have the option of not using it.


Thanks for your advice. Actually Iranian medical system saved me from cancer 7 years ago and I haven't had any issues since then.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@haman10 

Aghaye doctor, vijegiye goruhe khuni o+ chiye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> 
> Aghaye doctor, vijegiye goruhe khuni o+ chiye?


taghriban behesh migan dahandeye oumoomi .

albate O+ be gorouh haye khooni - nemitoone khoon bede . va faghat mitoone az gorouh haye khooni O + ya - khoon daryaft kone.

hala chera ? rafti vase govahiname ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Arminkh said:


> Thanks for your advice. Actually Iranian medical system saved me from cancer 7 years ago and I haven't had any issues since then.


Thank God for your full recovery .

and may i ask : Take your routine checkups extremely serious . esp. in canada which access to high tech imaging services is pretty easy .

in my city (kermanshah) there is only one PET/CT scanner . we need at least 2 of them to support the incoming visitors from iraq and neighboring provinces .

Mod edit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Hey guys, 
What's wrong with this site? what has happened to the previous style of home page, why is every thing turning into worse day by day here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Hey guys,
> What's wrong with this site? what has happened to the previous style of home page, why is every thing turning into worse day by day here?


exactly what they did to pakistan as a country 

an inspiring nation from 30 years ago turned into today's pakistan .....

a target for US military , terrorist activity , regional puppet of certain countries , ....

@rahi2357 wazup bro ?  are u alright ? asab mandibularam dard mikone  chi kar konam ? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> exactly what they did to pakistan as a country
> 
> an inspiring nation from 30 years ago turned into today's pakistan .....
> 
> a target for US military , terrorist activity , regional puppet of certain countries , ....


Haman, I guess we need to find another forum to start hanging around and getting updated on the news, this site is getting boring, inefficient and unappealing every passing day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

haman10 said:


> Thank God for your full recovery .
> 
> and may i ask : Take your routine checkups extremely serious . esp. in canada which access to high tech imaging services is pretty easy .
> 
> in my city (kermanshah) there is only one PET/CT scanner . we need at least 2 of them to support the incoming visitors from iraq and neighboring provinces .
> 
> 
> ridiculous
> 
> there is always a third option for you : Shutting TFU


Thanks. Yeah I usually do checkups every 6 month.
Kermanshah! What a beautiful city! When I was there 4 years ago we were engaged in negotiations to build a private clinic with all these imaging equipment. So I guess the project never took off?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Haman, I guess we need to find another forum to start hanging around and getting updated on the news, this site is getting boring, inefficient and unappealing every passing day.


i'm on board . lets see if others are on board too .

completely agreed 



Arminkh said:


> When I was there 4 years ago we were engaged in negotiations to build a private clinic with all these imaging equipment. So I guess the project never took off?


Tnx brother 

no such project took off in here  a private clinic with PET scanner ? seems like yet another un-finished project in my city 

where are u originally from ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Haman, I guess we need to find another forum to start hanging around and getting updated on the news, this site is getting boring, inefficient and unappealing every passing day.


Notice me too, if you ever find such a forum....

I would have been long gone, if there had been a international Turkish defense site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

haman10 said:


> i'm on board . lets see if others are on board too .
> 
> completely agreed
> 
> 
> Tnx brother
> 
> no such project took off in here  a private clinic with PET scanner ? seems like yet another un-finished project in my city
> 
> where are u originally from ?


I'm from Tehran. I'm a civil engineer so I have worked in a lot of places in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

Sinan said:


> Notice me too, if you ever find such a forum....
> 
> I would have been long gone, if there had been a international Turkish defense site.


Let's make one! Are you in?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

Arminkh said:


> Let's make one! Are you in?


....... 

We made this talk with various Turkish posters... the problem is nobody knows about making a forum site.


----------



## -SINAN-

Arminkh said:


> I'm from Tehran. I'm a civil engineer so I have worked in a lot of places in Iran.


Hi, i'm mechanical engineer.

Here is a quote about engineers.
"Mechanical Engineer builds weapons, civil engineer builds targets".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Notice me too, if you ever find such a forum....


I was just sayin, but sure bro 

Maybe we need to start our own forum, calling it the Defects of PDF. 



Arminkh said:


> Let's make one! Are you in?





Sinan said:


> .......
> 
> We made this talk with various Turkish posters... the problem is nobody knows about making a forum site.



Vow the Déjà vu !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> was just sayin, but sure bro
> Maybe we need to start our own forum, calling it the Defects of PDF.


There is already such a forum....but mentioning it's name causes immediate ban and i have been warned enough. 



New said:


> Vow the Déjà vu !!


Yeah...unfortunately the real problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> taghriban behesh migan dahandeye oumoomi .
> 
> albate O+ be gorouh haye khooni - nemitoone khoon bede . va faghat mitoone az gorouh haye khooni O + ya - khoon daryaft kone.
> 
> hala chera ? rafti vase govahiname ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Sinan said:


> Hi, i'm mechanical engineer.
> 
> Here is a quote about engineers.
> "Mechanical Engineer builds weapons, civil engineer builds targets".


 Nice one! We used make joke of other faculty students like this back in university. God I miss those days!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Meanwhile @Abii in canada




miss you abii . come back soon.





haman10 said:


> wazup bro ? are u alright ? asab mandibularam dard mikone chi kar konam ? lol


salam dadash khobi ? khoda bad nade . chera daash ? nakone intrapulpal injection anjam dadi roo khodet ?  man tashkhisam multiple sclerosis e khodet ye fekri bokon az alan . dear bro , hastam vali khastam .emtehan kharee

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> nakone intrapulpal injection anjam dadi roo khodet


na vala , dastam nemiresid , majboor shodam intraseptal bezanam 

vase hamin teye proseye extraction yekam dard dasht 




rahi2357 said:


> man tashkhisam multiple sclerosis e khodet ye fekri bokon az alan


khoda nakone  




rahi2357 said:


> .emtehan kharee


Ga'ave nare  sad saal kelas avale 



rahi2357 said:


> Meanwhile @Abii in canada


http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Canada_180be2_738673.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Is there still any Iranian left, capable of feeling the shame and humiliation?
> 80 million capable youth people, owning absolutely the largest reserves of oil, gas and other minerals in the universe, locating on the one of the most strategic points of this planet are being talked about exactly like a piece of sh...t.
> 
> France tempers Iran nuclear stance in nod to wider diplomatic needs - Yahoo News
> 
> I can't understand how one can stand such a level of humiliation, and still keep talking like they are conquering the whole world.
> I don't care if you guys feel disappointed or upset, but that's the result of being ruled by a bunch of uneducated, retards.
> 
> This is the Hoveyda's, indictment contexts in Khalkhali's court, leading to him being sentenced to execution.
> 
> 
> ـ فساد در ارض.
> ـ محاربه با خدا و نايب امام زمان عليه‌السلام.
> ـ قيام بر عليه امنيت و استقلال كشور با تشكيل كابينه‌هاي دست‌نشانده امريكا و انگليس در حمايت از منافع استعمارگران.
> ـ اقدام بر ضد حاكميت ملي، دخالت در انتخابات مجلس، عزل و نصب وزرا و فرماندهان به خواست سفارتخانه‌هاي خارجي.
> ـ واگذاري منابع زيرزميني نفت، مس و اورانيوم به بيگانگان.
> ـ گسترش نفوذ امپرياليسم امريكا و همدستان اروپايي در ايران از طريق هدم منابع داخلي و تبديل ايران به مصرف كالاهاي خارجي.
> ـ پرداخت درآمدهاي ملي حاصله از نفت به شاه، فرح و ممالك وابسته به غرب و سپس اخذ وام با نرخ‌هاي بالا و گزاف و شرايط اسارت بار از امريكا و دول غرب.
> ـ نابودساختن كشاورزي و از بين بردن جنگل‌ها.
> ـ دسته‌بندي با توطئه‌گران در سنتو و ناتو براي سركوبي ملت‌هاي فلسطين و ويتنام و ايران.
> ـ شركت در اخافه و ارعاب مردم حق‌طلب همراه با كشتار و ضرب و جرح آنان و محدود كردن آزادي آنها با توقيف روزنامه‌ها و اعمال سانسور مطبوعات و كتب.
> ـ مؤسس و اولين دبير كل حزب استبدادي رستاخيز ملت ايران.
> ـ اشاعه فساد فرهنگي و اخلاقي و شركت مستقيم در تحكيم پايه‌هاي استعمار و ايجاد قضاوت كنسولي در مورد امريكايي‌ها.
> ـ شركت مستقيم در قاچاق هروئين در فرانسه در معيت حسنعلي منصور.
> ـ گزارش خلاف واقع با انتشار روزنامه‌هاي دست‌نشانده و تعين سردبيران دست‌نشانده در رأس مطبوعات​What does that text trigger in your minds?
> Guys please be honest, at least with yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

hi guys.


Sinan said:


> .......
> 
> We made this talk with various Turkish posters... the problem is nobody knows about making a forum site.


@Sinan , @New, @haman10 guys give me a domain and host( germany or canada) and i will make one for u.
+
a free FVDS (free virus downloading system).jk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> hi guys.
> 
> @Sinan , @New, @haman10 guys give me a domain and host( germany or canada) and i will make one for u.
> +
> a free FVDS (free virus downloading system).jk


 

Joking or not ?


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Joking or not ?


dead serious, it costs about 3$ for .com domain and 10-30$ for 3gb host for a year.(not bad for starting).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> dead serious, it costs about 3$ for .com domain and 10-30$ for 3gb host for a year.(not bad for starting).


Lol, it's nothing. 

Okay, brother...if we feel again the need for such a forum (things have calmed a bit)... i will contact you for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@Sinan i am not a Master Coder but i can teach you guys if you want.
btw i can register a host and domain but i think you know the reason why i am not going to do that.
(simple whois search and
name:Ostad
location: ....)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

She has a plan...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> She has a plan...
> View attachment 155023

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> give me a domain and host








Daset bi bala 

mashala ostadi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> View attachment 155031
> 
> 
> Daset bi bala
> 
> mashala ostadi


nemiduni ba host va domain rayegan che rozegari dashtim yadesh bekheir har 3 roz ye host avaz mikardim.
site 99.5% vagt down boud lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> She has a plan...


OMG she is so ugly 



Ostad said:


> nemiduni ba host va domain rayegan che rozegari dashtim yadesh bekheir har 3 roz ye host avaz mikardim.
> site 99.5% down boud lol.


hehe , loool 

hala ye soal , barname nevisi ru az koja yad gerefti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> OMG she is so ugly
> 
> 
> hehe , loool
> 
> hala ye soal , barname nevisi ru az koja yad gerefti ?


C ro ke bezor be khordemon dadan vali age manzouret Webe kamel balad nistam, vali hamini ke baladam az azmon o khata yad gereftam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> OMG she is so ugly
> 
> 
> hehe , loool
> 
> hala ye soal , barname nevisi ru az koja yad gerefti ?


Ma tu reshtamun(bargh-control) barname nevisi ham yad migirim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> masalan mikhad bege man ham baladam
> ......
> .
> ..
> .
> ...
> .
> .
> .
> shokhi kardam .... baba ma kollangetim
> ..
> .
> man ke khodam har 2 dars barname nevisi basic va inter ro be zor pas kardam..... hame ro ham yadam raft


lol fek mikoni man ba 20 pas kardam.?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ostad jan (bala nesbat) khar khoon bodia?
> 
> raz movafaghiyatet chi bod? to daneshgah kar dige i joz dars khondan nadashti?
> masala dokhtar bazi?



dude i was joking i nearly failed my mid term..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> dude i was joking i nearly failed my mid term


@kollang

akhe reshte ie ke kenaresh barname nevisi ham yad bedan , reshtas ?  

ma pezeshka dastoor midim yek mohandesi mesle shoma biad va baramoon barname nevisi kone 

@rahi2357  victoryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy '

this is how u own 2 of your besties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> mohandes ha ham dastor midan ke ampol zan ha biyan ampol bezanand


khob ampol zana beran ampol bezanan . pezeshka ke ampol zan nistan 

pezeshka noskhe minevisan vase mohandesa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @kollang
> 
> akhe reshte ie ke kenaresh barname nevisi ham yad bedan , reshtas ?
> 
> ma pezeshka dastoor midim yek mohandesi mesle shoma biad va baramoon barname nevisi kone
> 
> @rahi2357  victoryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy '
> 
> this is how u own 2 of your besties


to hamin lahzeh haman to be mohandes vabasteii (vase barg o ...) vali ma hich kodom fellan be docktor niaz nadarim 
BOOOOOOOOOM!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> She has a plan...
> View attachment 155023

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> BOOOOOOOOOM!




na alan niaz nadari , door az joon moughe ie ke bache boodi va mariz shodi , oun moghe doctor jooneto nejat dade .

vase hamine alan inja hasti 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM !!  

albate ma estesna'an shoma ru kheyli doost darim 

ke hamoontor ke goftam faghat yek estesna hast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> *na alan niaz nadari , door az joon moughe ie ke bache boodi va mariz shodi , oun moghe doctor jooneto nejat dade .
> 
> vase hamine alan inja hasti *
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM !!
> 
> albate ma estesna'an shoma ru kheyli doost darim
> 
> ke hamoontor ke goftam faghat yek estesna hast


ensafan ino rast gofti vali dige vasate davast ....
shoma ye bar piyadeh ta tehran beri barayeh darman ye nafar.
BOOOOOOOOOM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> BOOOOOOOOOM


agha harf 2 taraf manteghiye , man haminja elame solh mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> man haminja elame solh mikonam



nachar va majbouri




Shahryar Hedayati said:


> to beri dige kasi nemimone troll ha ro service kone



baba inghad hendoune nazar zire baghalesh bavar mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> nachar va majbouri


nakheyr , hamin alan solh name ru pare kardam 






New said:


> baba inghad hendoune nazar zire baghalesh bavar mikone


kheyli ham khoob 

bache ha ta mitoonid hendoone bezarin zire baghalam 

gorosname be jaan shoma

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> kheyli ham khoob
> bache ha ta mitoonid hendoone bezarin zire baghalam
> gorosname be jaan shoma


bia, didid goftam, hala yeki biyad ino jam kone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> rasti haman jan yeho be saret nazane , az forum beri dige ba nagardi???
> to beri dige kasi nemimone troll ha ro service kone


na baba , ma alaf tar az een harfa ieem  

age ye epsilon zendegi ayandam vasam ahmiat dasht bayad hamoon 2 saal pish miraftam 

@New :

hamine ke hast  deletam bekhaad ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> As it is the Friday evening,
> baray shoma mosalmounhaye in jam
> بی تو ای صاحب زمان ، بي قرارم هر زمان !
> از غم هجر تو من دلخسته ام همچو مرغی بال و پر بشكسته ام
> 
> كی شود آيی نظاره بر دل اندازی تو يارا ؟
> 
> بر دل خسته كه دم سازی تو يارا
> ده مدال ديده باني ز عنايت
> به من و از مهر و عشق بازی خدا را
> 
> يابن الحسن آقا بيا، يابن الحسن آقا بيا
> يابن الحسن آقا بيا، يابن الحسن آقا بيا
> 
> 
> ای تو شور عشق من ، روشنی انجمن
> 
> بی تو در دام بلا افتاده ام
> 
> بر تو يارا جان و دل را باخته ام
> 
> از فراق تو شده حال من خسته پريشان
> 
> كی ميايی منجی و سلطان امكان ؟
> 
> عقده ها را وا كنی با يك نگه ، ای نور يزدان
> 
> بين چه كرده با دل من سوز هجران
> 
> يابن الحسن آقا بيا، يابن الحسن آقا بيا
> 
> یا بن الحسن آقا بیا
> یا بن الحسن آقا بیا​


that was really nice 

Tnx dear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> @kollang
> 
> akhe reshte ie ke kenaresh barname nevisi ham yad bedan , reshtas ?
> 
> ma pezeshka dastoor midim yek mohandesi mesle shoma biad va baramoon barname nevisi kone
> 
> @rahi2357  victoryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy '
> 
> this is how u own 2 of your besties


Boro ampuleto bezan baaaawww
....................
@Shahryar Hedayati agha manke chos termam.felan to fizik1 esh mundam.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Gentlemen ! let's deal with the fact that it doesn't matter if we are doc or eng . it's time to put aside all these differences and act like a united nation and be proud of it .being proud of dad's finance . without it , we would get no chance to be here .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rahi2357

Shahryar Hedayati said:


>


here is my dog

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

man kari nadaram , bache man bayad een shekli she ....






be inam raziam :







ey khoda man bache miiikhaaaam  

zan nemikhaam vali bache mikhaam 

@Abii ishala bachat badshekl she  JK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@New dadash be khoda oun posteto mizashti (hamooni ke lotf kardi va yek sher ghashang avorde boodi) hich ki tohmat mazhabi boodan ya omol boodan ru nemizad behet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Arminkh said:


> Thanks for your advice. Actually Iranian medical system saved me from cancer 7 years ago and I haven't had any issues since then.


 
That’s great man. How was that successful prediction made? Any further elaboration will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> lol, Majoos means Zoroastrian in Arabic, they refer to all us Iranians as Majoos, not that it is an insult to us, it's actually something to be proud of, but these idiots think it's an insult. lol


 
You are right. _Majoos_ means Zoroastrians, and it is used by many Sunni Arabs to describe Persian Iranians (not necessarily all Iranians). I haven’t actually come across a source that confirms the use of “_Majoos_” against Persians prior to the Safavids era, and the mass conversion into Shia’sim. It could have developed as a result of sectarian hatred that justified the inclusion of racial slurs. I have also noticed that the slur “_Majoos_” was heavily used by Saddam’s propaganda media to creat a very negative image for Persians during the 8 years war.

Most people that frequently use it, think (rightly or wrongly), that Shia’sim has a been under the influence of Zoroastrians who pretended to have believed in Islam, only to create a different sect that can undermine the religion that ended their imperial glory. The most common justification for this idea is that Shia’sim focuses heavily on strongly hating the first generation of Muslims who have done a great achievements for Islam. The second point in their argument is that Omar is hated more than _Muawya,_ or perhaps more than the devil himself, for no convincing reason other than his role in the fall of Persia.

My two cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> You are correct. Majoos means Zoroastrians, and it is used by many Sunni Arabs to describe Persian Iranians (not necessarily all Iranians). I haven’t actually come across a source that confirms the use of “Majoos” against Persians prior to the Safavids era, and the mass conversion into Shia’sim. It could have developed as a result of sectarian hatred that justifies the inclusion of racial slurs. I have also noticed that the slur “Majoos” was heavily used by Saddam’s propaganda media to creat a very negative image for Persians during the 8 years war.
> 
> Most people that frequently use it, think (rightly or wrongly), that Shia’sim has a been under the influence of Zoroastrians who pretended to have believed in Islam, only to create a different sect that can undermine the religion that ended their imperial glory. The most common justification for this idea is that Shia’sim focuses heavily on strongly hating the first generation of Muslims who have done a great achievements for Islam. The second point in their argument is that Omar is hated more than _Muawya,_ or perhaps more than the devil himself, for no convincing reason other than his role in the fall of Persia.
> 
> My two cents.


Your omar didn't do anything to conquer iran 

The reason why the sassain empire was collapsed is because of its wars with the eastern Roman Empire 

The sassains royals were fighting on the throne 

The heroes who conquered persia were imam ali companions like Malik al ashtar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Your omar didn't do anything to conquer iran
> 
> The reason why the sassain empire was collapsed is because of its wars with the eastern Roman Empire
> 
> The sassains royals were fighting on the throne
> 
> The heroes who conquered persia were imam ali companions like Malik al ashtar


 
This is all correct boss .


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> This is all correct boss .


sure its correct
Not your fabricators who say that the persians hate omar because he destroyed their empire 

If they have to hate anyone is imam ali and Malik al ashtar they were the real conquerors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> @New dadash be khoda oun posteto mizashti (hamooni ke lotf kardi va yek sher ghashang avorde boodi) hich ki tohmat mazhabi boodan ya omol boodan ru nemizad behet


hala oomadimo yeki zad, shoma javabgoo mishi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@New Che khabar aziz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> hazrat ali dar jang ba iran hatta hozor fiziki ham nadasht....
> doran khelafat omar barabar ba doran khane neshini hazrat ali bod....
> hazrat ali dar doran khelafat omar jozve opposition omar mahsob mi shodand
> 
> آیا حضرت علی در جنگ اعراب به ایرانی ها دخالتی داشته؟آیا امام حسین در جنگ اعراب به ایرانی ها حضور داشته؟ | مركز ملي پاسخگويي به سوالات ديني
> ما هو موقف أمیرالمؤمنین علی (ع) من الفتوحات الاسلامیة التی قام بها الخلفاء للبلدان الاخری؟ - مخزن الأسئلة - موقع اسلام كوئست مرجعا إسلامية للإجابة عن الأسئلة في الفضاء الافتراضي



Imam Hasan va Imam Husein dar jang ba tabarestani ha hozour daashtand. khod e imam ali ham dar jang e baraaye taskhir e madaa'en hozour daashteh. albatteh, hozoureshoun mahdoud boudeh, na inke daa'em dar jang haye mokhtalef e taskhir e Iran baashand, balke dar te'daad e mahdoudish boudand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> You are right. _Majoos_ means Zoroastrians, and it is used by many Sunni Arabs to describe Persian Iranians (not necessarily all Iranians). I haven’t actually come across a source that confirms the use of “_Majoos_” against Persians prior to the Safavids era, and the mass conversion into Shia’sim. It could have developed as a result of sectarian hatred that justified the inclusion of racial slurs. I have also noticed that the slur “_Majoos_” was heavily used by Saddam’s propaganda media to creat a very negative image for Persians during the 8 years war.
> 
> Most people that frequently use it, think (rightly or wrongly), that Shia’sim has a been under the influence of Zoroastrians who pretended to have believed in Islam, only to create a different sect that can undermine the religion that ended their imperial glory. The most common justification for this idea is that Shia’sim focuses heavily on strongly hating the first generation of Muslims who have done a great achievements for Islam. The second point in their argument is that Omar is hated more than _Muawya,_ or perhaps more than the devil himself, for no convincing reason other than his role in the fall of Persia.
> 
> My two cents.



Shi'ism has nothing to do with Zoroasterianism. Omar is hated by shias, because he is believed to be the one who killed Fatimah, the daughter of the prophet, and also illegally captured the Imam Ali's rights. Also, he is believed to have many bad moral habits.
About Persians hatred for Omar, I think it's better for persians in this thread to explain the reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @New Che khabar aziz?


joz doori shoma malali nis,dude.
kojaee, nisti, khabari azat nist?

inja bahs mozakerat daghe, ke oonam bishtar khabara az oonvar miad ke motmaenam khodet dar jaryani, in rooza bahs jenah bandiha baray entekhabat majles ham daghe va dare yar keshi mishe va az alan jalasat tashkil mishe, az oon jalasat khorak 

shoma che khabar?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> joz doori shoma malali nis,dude.
> kojaee, nisti, khabari azat nist?
> 
> inja bahs mozakerat daghe, ke oonam bishtar khabara az oonvar miad ke motmaenam khodet dar jaryani, in rooza bahs jenah bandiha baray entekhabat majles ham daghe va dare yar keshi mishe va az alan jalasat tashkil mishe, az oon jalasat khorak
> 
> shoma che khabar?



man chand vaghte ke saram kheyli sholough hast, baraaye hamin ham be gheyr az weekend ha vaght nemikonam ke kheyli biyaam inja. Mozaakeraat ra ham haghighatesh vaght nakardam peygiri konam. Majles ra ham hamin tor. gar che majles ke kheyli kaare i ham nist va entekhaabaatesh ham hamisheh taghallobi hast digeh. ishaallaa in chand hafteh ke ta christmas mounde ham be salaamati begzareh, betounam yek safari chizi beram va yek esteraahati bekonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> man chand vaghte ke saram kheyli sholough hast, baraaye hamin ham be gheyr az weekend ha vaght nemikonam ke kheyli biyaam inja. Mozaakeraat ra ham haghighatesh vaght nakardam peygiri konam. Majles ra ham hamin tor. gar che majles ke kheyli kaare i ham nist va entekhaabaatesh ham hamisheh taghallobi hast digeh. ishaallaa in chand hafteh ke ta christmas mounde ham be salaamati begzareh, betounam yek safari chizi beram va yek esteraahati bekonam.


enshaallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

doostan salam be hame .

man yeki az darsam ru napleoni pass kardam va dige vaghean darsam dare sangin mishe .

ba arz sharmandegi fekr nemikonam mesle hamishe online basham , garche hastam ha (mesle motada mikhaam yavash yavash tark konam  )

ama dige ziad nistam .

kheyli golin , hamatoonam kheyli doost daram 

ya ali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> sure its correct
> Not your fabricators who say that the persians hate omar because he destroyed their empire
> 
> If they have to hate anyone is imam ali and Malik al ashtar they were the real conquerors


 
I have already said that I agree Sir .


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I have already said that I agree Sir .


Then tell your wahhabi dogs to stop saying that Shiite hate omar because the didnt do anything to conquer persia 

Not even a single mushrek was killed by his sword


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Then tell your wahhabi dogs to stop saying that Shiite hate omar because the didnt do anything to conquer persia
> 
> Not even a single mushrek was killed by his sword


 
I will tell them all. Promise .


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I will tell them all. Promise .


Thanks


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Thanks


 
Any time .


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> man kari nadaram , bache man bayad een shekli she ....
> 
> View attachment 155139
> 
> 
> be inam raziam :
> 
> View attachment 155140
> 
> 
> 
> ey khoda man bache miiikhaaaam
> 
> zan nemikhaam vali bache mikhaam
> 
> @Abii ishala bachat badshekl she  JK



Dadash, olad mikhai bare che? Hanoz javoni va vaght ziad monde. Have some fun

Children are little bastards that make you age 10x faster lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Serpentine 

Was it your birthday this week?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Was it your birthday this week?



No, Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Dadash, olad mikhai bare che? Hanoz javoni va vaght ziad monde. Have some fun
> 
> Children are little bastards that make you age 10x faster lol


kheyli jigaran be jan khodam  

nemidoonam chera kheyli bache doost daram .

i am a kid myself bro , midoonam hanooz kheyli zoode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

hey guys ,

How are you doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> No, Why?



Because it says you are 23 in your profile. Last week you were 22 (I think). Im just being silly lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> Because it says you are 23 in your profile. Last week you were 22 (I think). Im just being silly lol



Are you sneaking on me? 

No, I'm an end of July man, born in middle of summer, in one of the warmest cities in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> I'm an end of July


you're an end of july bro ? 

how many ends does it have then ? #isleptinkhiarshoorlastnight 



rmi5 said:


>




azizam nemishe nakhandi ? ye joori mishe adam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Are you sneaking on me?
> 
> No, I'm an end of July man, born in middle of summer, in one of the warmest cities in Iran.


You're not alone bro .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> you're an end of july bro ?
> 
> how many ends does it have then ? #isleptinkhiarshoorlastnight
> /QUOTE]



You dropped a word:


> I'm an end of July *man*


an refers to man

next 



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *Qom???
> *


Bushehr...



The SiLent crY said:


> You're not alone bro .


In what sense? You were also born in summer? That's relieving bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Are you sneaking on me?
> 
> No, I'm an end of July man, born in middle of summer, in one of the warmest cities in Iran.



I am the watchful bird. I sneak on everyone and I am everywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Given that it is a chill thread, you may watch this rare video of Mohammed Reza's visit to Saudi Arabia during King Faisal reign. The visit took place in 1973. The video is in Farsi not in Arabic. Strangely, you will see at the very end that the Shah went to Madina to visit the Prophet's grave, and Baqie Cemetery (where Fatimah and 4 of her decedent Shia imams were burried). Then he went to Macca for apparently performing _Umrah _(though I heard the word _Hajj_ being said during the video).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Given that it is a chill thread, you may watch this rare video of Mohammed Reza's visit to Saudi Arabia during King Faisal reign. The visit took place in 1973. The video is in Farsi not in Arabic. Strangely, you will see at the very end that the Shah went to Madina to visit the Prophet's grave, and Baqie Cemetery (where Fatimah and 4 of her decedent Shia imams were burried). Then he went to Macca for apparently performing _Umrah _(though I heard the word _Hajj_ being said during the video).


Why is that strange? At least in appearance, he had to respect religion and do some religious stuff every once in a while to keep the population calm. Though we all know he could care less about religion.

Back then, Iran Saudi relations were better. Though now, we have changed places, you have became for U.S what Mohammad Reza Shah was for them during his rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Why is that strange? At least in appearance, he had to respect religion and do some religious stuff every once in a while to keep the population calm. Though we all know he could care less about religion.
> 
> Back then, Iran Saudi relations were better. Though now, we have changed places, you have became for U.S what Mohammad Reza Shah was for them during his rule.


 
I knew before that he performed _Hajj_ at some point of his life (when he may have had a brief period of spirituality that comes to most people). I am saying that it is strange because the visit was obviously political, and I thought he was a devoted secular who looked down to religion (like a fair number of his westernized and educated countrymen back then). But for getting the kind (and perhaps the naïve people's support) it is well worth it. And that's why he perhaps did it, and he is certainly not alone.

Otherwise, my recollection of the Pahlavis is that they are very secular folks (to say the least). His sister, Princess Shams Pahlavi, converted to Catholicism in 1940, and apparently remained Catholic until her death in the U.S in 1996.

His divorcee Soraya Bakhtiari has also converted to Catholicism after their divorce, and remained Catholic until her death in 2001. Both his son Alireza, and his daughter Layla committed suicide (not so common among those with belief). Layla herself was buried in a Christian cemetery in Paris (doesn't necessarily mean she converted, but it looks like it didn't mean anything to them to be buried in a Muslim cemetery nearby).

See the pics of Layla Pahlavi's grave below.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Why is that strange? At least in appearance, he had to respect religion and do some religious stuff every once in a while to keep the population calm. Though we all know he could care less about religion.
> 
> Back then, Iran Saudi relations were better. Though now, we have changed places, you have became for U.S what Mohammad Reza Shah was for them during his rule.



Actually KSA has not changed places. It is still a status quo country as it was back then, depending on US for regime survival.
The only difference here is that Saudis are truly an apolitical people. Thats why they have not revolted against this feudal monarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> I knew before that he performed _Hajj_ at some point of his life (when he may have had a brief period of spirituality that comes to most people). I am saying that it is strange because the visit was obviously political, and I thought he was a devoted secular who looked down to religion (like a fair number of his westernized and educated countrymen back then). But for getting the kind (and perhaps the naïve people's support) it is well worth it. And that's why he perhaps did it, and he is certainly not alone.
> 
> Otherwise, my recollection of the Pahlavis is that they are very secular folks (to say the least). His sister, Princess Shams Pahlavi, converted to Catholicism in 1940, and apparently remained Catholic until her death in the U.S in 1996.
> 
> His divorcee Soraya Bakhtiari has also converted to Catholicism after their divorce, and remained Catholic until her death in 2001. Both his son Alireza, and his daughter Layla committed suicide (not so common among those with belief). Layla herself was buried in a Christian cemetery in Paris (doesn't necessarily mean she converted, but it looks like it didn't mean anything to them to be buried in a Muslim cemetery nearby).
> 
> See the pics of Layla Pahlavi's grave below.
> 
> View attachment 155869
> 
> 
> View attachment 155870



Yes I already said that he most probably did it for a show, not that he actually believed in philosophy of Hajj. Given the religious spirit of Iran's society back then, he wouldn't oppose religion explicitly. He wasn't anti-religion like Communists, but he certainly wasn't pro-religion either.


ResurgentIran said:


> Actually KSA has not changed places. It is still a status quo country as it was back then, depending on US for regime survival.
> The only difference here is that Saudis are truly an apolitical people. Thats why they have not revolted against this feudal monarchy.


Yes, that could be an important factor. Maybe one problem with us Iranians is that we are too involved with politics, and it messes with our heads sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

Full Moon said:


> I knew before that he performed _Hajj_ at some point of his life (when he may have had a brief period of spirituality that comes to most people). I am saying that it is strange because the visit was obviously political, and I thought he was a devoted secular who looked down to religion (like a fair number of his westernized and educated countrymen back then). But for getting the kind (and perhaps the naïve people's support) it is well worth it. And that's why he perhaps did it, and he is certainly not alone.
> 
> Otherwise, my recollection of the Pahlavis is that they are very secular folks (to say the least). His sister, Princess Shams Pahlavi, converted to Catholicism in 1940, and apparently remained Catholic until her death in the U.S in 1996.
> 
> His divorcee Soraya Bakhtiari has also converted to Catholicism after their divorce, and remained Catholic until her death in 2001. Both his son Alireza, and his daughter Layla committed suicide (not so common among those with belief). Layla herself was buried in a Christian cemetery in Paris (doesn't necessarily mean she converted, but it looks like it didn't mean anything to them to be buried in a Muslim cemetery nearby).
> 
> See the pics of Layla Pahlavi's grave below.
> 
> View attachment 155869
> 
> 
> View attachment 155870



I read somewhere that his son the current head of the Pahlavi family is a devout Shia Muslim though and has performed hajj. So perhaps a bunch of them got mad at Islam because the clerics removed them from power and abandoned the faith but not all. Interestingly he also volunteered to fight for the IRI during the Iran Iraq war but was turned down by the Iranian government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

KingMamba said:


> I read somewhere that his son the current head of the Pahlavi family is a devout Shia Muslim though and has performed hajj. So perhaps a bunch of them got mad at Islam because the clerics removed them from power and abandoned the faith but not all. Interestingly he also volunteered to fight for the IRI during the Iran Iraq war but was turned down by the Iranian government.


 
Yeah I have read that too about his eldest son Reza (the last Crown Prince) who has named one of his daughters “Iman” (means faith in Arabic as most Muslims know). He is a politian so one can't really trust the motives, even if these motives are essentially dreams rather than reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> In what sense? You were also born in summer? That's relieving bro.



I was born in July 22nd .

The interesting part is that , my favorite number is 22 and I didn't know I was born in this day .


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> I was born in July 22nd .
> 
> The interesting part is that , my favorite number is 22 and I didn't know I was born in this day .


Do you know why you like this number? Because in heart, you are a Freemason Illuminati Lucifer admirer. You ask why? Because 22=11+11






Btw, I was born on July 30th, so we are from the same month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Do you know why you like this number? Because in heart, you are a Freemason Illuminati Lucifer admirer. You ask why? Because 22=11+11
> View attachment 156133
> 
> 
> Btw, I was born on July 30th, so we are from the same month.



Yeah , Same month 

By the way , I was born in Tir 31st .

I always feel special as I was born in last hours of a month with 31 days .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@scythian500 shoma online hastid? mikhaastam dar moredi baahaatoun sohbt konam


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Because in heart, you are a Freemason Illuminati Lucifer admirer. You ask why? Because 22=11+11
> View attachment 156133








====================================================================================

Rosewater TRAILER (golab)  - directed by jon stewart

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Haman 10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @yavar
> yavar jan , r44 ba sorena fargh dare ... 4 adad r44 az usa ba vasete kharidari shode va dar iran sakhte nashode
> sorena ham yek project irani hast va shabihe r44 ast va hanoz parvaz nakarde....
> hatta moshakhasate fanni in do ba ham fargh dare.....
> tasvir 2 ta ro kenar ham bezari farghesh ro motevajeh mishi....
> masala fasele safhe rotor az cabin ......nahve etesal dom be cabin ..... panjere cabin va .....


HI brother what do you want me to do ?? 

i could not understand what you trying to say . but what ever it is please let me know .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> @scythian500 shoma online hastid? mikhaastam dar moredi baahaatoun sohbt konam


بفرمایید؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> بفرمایید؟



Salam, khoub hastid shoma?
bebakhshid ke tou oun thread, por e trolling boud va aslan harf e dorost va manteghi nemishod zad.
bebinid bozargavaar, yek moshkel e bozorgi ke khalabaan ha dar gozashteh daahtand, in boud ke ghaati mikardand ke kodoum havaapeyma doust va kodaam doshman hast. banaabar in, system haye tashkhis e doust az doshman ijaad shod. vaghti ke amrica masalan F-35 ra tolid mikoneh, in F-35 ha, havaapeyma haye F-35 e digeh ra be onvaan e doust mibineh, ke in baa'es misheh ke natouneh rouye ounhaa ghofl e raadaari bekoneh, va beheshoun shellik bekoneh. ya'ni masalan F-35 e holland nemitouneh F-35 e turkiye ra bezaneh va ya bar aks. vali kaari ke israel mikoneh, in hast ke avionics e in fighter ha ra khodesh mizaneh. in baaes misheh ke inhaa system e tashkhis e doust az doshman ra taghyir bedan va betounan ke F-35 haye keshvar haye digeh ra bezaneh  tafaavot e asli injaast, aziz. pas moshkel e ghaziyeh, hamin system e tashkhis e doust az doshman hast, na elzaaman down grade kardan e fighter haye baghiyeh ye keshvar ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New
> 
> آقای جعفری در این سخنرانی گفته است: "برخی از مسئولان* وابستگی شان به مسئول بالاتری بوده* و یکسری هم* وابسته به آرای مردم* هستند که در این میان نیز یک مشکلی
> برای کار این مسئولان ایجاد می شود و آن هم فاصله گرفتن ا*ز عمل به تکلیف الهی* است."
> 
> 
> آقای جعفری این بخش را "ایجاد رفاه، امنیت، ایجاد بستری مناسب برای معیشت" خوانده و گفته "متاسفانه به* خاستگاه اصلی مردم یعنی ارزش ها، اصول و باورها*ی آنها توجهی نداریم."
> 
> 
> فرمانده سپاه "جوهره انقلاب اسلامی را ایستادگی در برابر نظام سلطه" خوانده و گفته *"نباید در تصمیم گیری ها فقط مسائل مادی را در نظر بگیریم* یا در بعد فشارهای اقتصادی دشمن، حرف و نگاهمان مادی باشد."
> 
> محمدرضا نقدی، رئیس سازمان بسیج هم در این مراسم خواهان تمرکز بر "پایگاه ها و مراکز تولید داخلی به جای تمرکز روی فضای مذاکرات" شده و گفته است: *"نیازی نیست که نفت مان را به آنها بدهیم و منت امکانات آنها را بکشیم این ما هستیم که باید آنها را تحریم*" و *"با بستن شیرهای نفت مان آنها را فلج* کنیم."
> 
> daashtam fek mikardam age ye sal ekhtiare kamelo midadand daste in azizan cheghad khoob mishod . ( win - win ) be in migan (if you know what i mean )



I know bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@rmi5 

che ajab ye sar o samoni be avatar dadi


----------



## rmi5

A documentary about Wahabism. it's a must watch video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

rmi5 said:


> A documentary about Wahabism. it's a must watch video.


 
Thanks for bringing up the discussion.

I think that the most accurate term to use is Salafis (unless we mean a special Najdi flavor that the Najdi Salafi movement couldn’t really avoid). The ideas adopted by Salafis are older than Mohammed bin Abdulwahhab. They can be actually found in Ibn Taymiyah’s extensive writings (he died in 1328, while Ibin Abdulwahhab lived between 1703 -1792). Unlike what some people may think, Ibn Taymiyah is a central figure in Islamic Sunni theology. No wonder he is called “Shaikh Al Islam”.

Ibn Abdulwahhab was an extremely devoted follower of Ibn Taymiyah. Hands down. He generally didn’t come up with new ideas. He is only new addition was that a state must support the ideas for the ideas to prevail, which he managed to do through making an alliance with Al Saud family. Little he cared about the means to achieve this goal. Bloodshed or otherwise. If there is a central movement in Ibn Abdulwahhab's life it will be his trip to preform Hajj when he was 12-13. From my own reading, that trip was the trigger for his entire movement. He was deeply deeply affected by Shrines glorification practices in Mecca and Medina. I think the effect went to a personal level beyond religious belief. Needless to say that every minute of his time, and all of his writings afterwards was devoted to totally erase Shrines and whatever related to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> Thanks for bringing up the discussion.
> 
> I think that the most accurate term to use is Salafis (unless we talk about some special Najdi flavor that the Najdi Salafi movement couldn’t really avoid). The ideas adopted by Salafis are older than Mohammed bin Abdulwahhab. They can be actually found in Ibn Taymiyah’s extensive writings (he died in 1328, while Ibin Abdulwahhab lived between 1703 -1792). Unlike what some people may think, Ibn Taymiyah is a central figure in Islamic Sunni theology. No wonder he is called “Shaikh Al Islam”. That love and respect towards Ibn Taymiyah is, however, not shared by Sunni Sohpies - due to his strong arguments against Sophism. Most important Sunni Sohpies during Ibn Abdulwahhab’s time were the Ottomans.
> 
> Ibn Abdulwahhab was an extremely devoted follower of Ibn Taymiyah. Hands down. He generally didn’t come up with new ideas. He is only new addition was that a state must support his ideas for the ideas to prevail, which he managed to do through forging alliance with Al Saud family. Little he cared about the means to achieve this goal. Bloodshed or otherwise. If there is a central movement in Ibn Abdulwahhab;s life it will be his trip to preform Hajj when he was 12-13. From my own reading, that trip was the trigger for his entire movement. He was deeply deeply affected by Shrines glorification practices in Mecca and Medina. I think that effect went to a personal level beyond religious belief. You guessed it, every minute of his time and all of his writings afterwards was devoted to totally erase Shrines and whatever related to it.



Ibn Taymiyah is not an important person in non-Hanbali islamic faiths. Sophies in general have had historically problems with fiqh ulamah, so no wonder if they have had problems with Ibn Taymiyah as well. About Abdul-wahab, he somehow organized extremism and rationalized it, and gathered followers by doing plundering. As you said, most of his thoughts were not genuine. He was considering non-wahabis as kafir, in order for issue jihad against them. That's how they increased in numbers by plundering shias in Karbala, and sunnis in Ta'if. Wahabis themselves, generally, prefer not to refer to themselves as wahabis, and just call themselves sunni, although it's not always the case, and some few wahabis, openly call themselves as wahabis as well. Anyway, they are mostly called as wahabis by non-wahabi muslims, including the brother of Abdul wahab, who wrote a book against his brother, and the title of the book is clearly "In Rejecting wahabism" if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

It is really rare for Salafis to identify themselves as "Wahhabis". You are right, non-Salafis may call Salafis "Wahhabis", even when they pray together in one mosque.

I agree that the _Takfeer_ rules were pretty loose during Al Saud's expansion wars in the 1700s. That was generally made for political reasons. Apparently, Ibn Abdulwahhab himself didn’t care much about the bloodshed so long as this will lead to a “status quo” which few people will care how it came together. Otherwise, Sunni Salafis don’t consider non-Salafis to be non-Muslims. The proof of this is their intermarriage, and any daily prayer that takes place in any Riyadh mosque, where the number of non-Salafis can exceed % 30 of those who perform the prayer.

You can go wrong about Salafis, but you will never be wrong about one thing, their complete lack of tolerance towards Shiasim_. _Once again, the finger prints of Ibn Taymiyah are found. If I can judge, I would say that among all of his writings, Ibn Taymiyah’s harshness against Shiasim was unmatched by any other religious groups he criticized. All that can be found in his book “_Minhaj Asunah Annabawyyah_ "*منهاج السنة النبوية*”. He wrote it in response to Al Hilly’s book “_Minhaj AlKaramah_ "*منهاج الكرامة*". Virtually, all of the current Salafi & Sunni arguments against Shiasim was taken from the strong critique of Ibn Taymiyah that he summrized in the aforesaid book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> It is really rare for Salafis to identify themselves as "Wahhabis". You are right, non-Salafis may call Salafis "Wahhabis", even when they pray together in one mosque.
> 
> I agree that the _Takfeer_ rules were pretty loose during Al Saud's expansion wars in the 1700s. That was generally made for political reasons. Apparently, Ibn Abdulwahhab himself didn’t care much about the bloodshed so long as this will lead to a “status quo” which few people will care how it came together. Otherwise, Sunni Salafis don’t consider non-Salafis to be non-Muslims. The proof of this is their intermarriage, and any daily prayer that takes place in any Riyadh mosque, where the number of non-Salafis can exceed % 30 of those who perform the prayer.
> 
> You can go wrong about Salafis, but you will never be wrong about one thing, their complete lack of tolerance towards Shiasim_. _Once again, the finger prints of Ibn Taymiyah are found. If I can judge, I would say that among all of his writings, Ibn Taymiyah’s harshness against Shiasim was unmatched by any other religious groups he criticized. All that can be found in his book “_Minhaj Asunah Annabawyyah_ "*منهاج السنة النبوية*”. He wrote it in response to Al Hilly’s book “_Minhaj AlKaramah_ "*منهاج الكرامة*". Virtually, all of the current Salafi & Sunni arguments against Shiasim was taken from the strong critique of Ibn Taymiyah he summrized in the aforesaid book.



Well, that's mostly right. Ibn Taymiyah, like Allamah Hilli, was more of a scholastic person, while Ibn Abdul-wahab was a more pragmatist person, that's what distinguishes Ibn Abdul-Wahab. I do believe that his radical thoughts about shrines and shias, was a tool to allow his followers to plunder shrines, since shrines, specially Karbala, were very wealthy, and had a big amount of gold, ... About Takfir, it is said that they consider non-Hanbalis as kafir, although some say that they have historically fought with the pretext of kufr against non-wahabi hanbalis as well. Anyway, it is a dangerous cult, and needs to be controlled, otherwise, it would defame muslims and arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

What's up guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

It seems that status section is opened again  It was closed ever since I joined this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

wassup?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> What's up guys?


be eftekhare avatare jadidet 
اؤزون عشق آتشینه وورماغا دلشاد پروانه،
بلی، بیر دفعه یانماقدان اولور آزاد پروانه.
گؤرور مجلس لر ایچره شمعی هر شب یاری اغیاره،
اونونچون یانماغین طرحین قیلیر بنیاد پروانه.
سنه ای شمع، تهمت لر قالیر معشوقه لر ایچره،
اگرچی خرمن عمرون قیلیر برباد پروانه.
دئمه معشوق بی پروادی شمعه کیم، ملامت دن،
وئریب جان صوبحه دک، اولدو وفادن شاد پروانه.
بیلیب شمعین وفاسین، جسم جانین آتشه یاخدی،
غم هیجر دم وصلینده ائتدی شاد پروانه.
جفایه هیجریدن جانه یئتیب شوق وصال ایله،
یانیب شمعین اودونا، ائتمه دی فریاد پروانه.
یانار چون ناتوان خسته مدام اول آتش غمدن،
صبور اول، ائیله عادت، شیوۀ اوستاد، پروانه!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 157017
> .



albate man nemidonam jorme soheil arabi* daghigha* che bode
va nemitonam hich hokmi bedam 

niyaz be etelaat (bi taraf) bishtar hast
makhsosan dar morede band توهین به مقدسات

vali khob lazem midonam be* har ravesh* gorohhaye *ISIS* va* wahabi *va *nezhad parast* dar iran rishe kan be shavad......

last name-e- sh ham mashkok mizane

جان هر کی دوست دارید خودتون رو به کوچه علی چپ نزنید و پای پیامبر رو پیش نکشید
نه این ملت و این مسئولین پیامبر هستند و نه امروز سال 60 هجری شمسی
همه ما می دونیم که خیلی از همین مردم اگر فردا مقامی بدست بیاورند .... هر کاری برای نگه داشتن مقام خود انجام می دهند
همین مردمی که حرف از ازادی و دموکراسی می زنند .... همین مردم عادی ......
فردا که خرشون از پل گذشت باز هم ملت رو فراموش می کنند
صندلی ریاست جاذبه زیادی دارد و برای خیلی از ما هم رها کردن قدرت و امکانات سخت است
البته هر حکومتی باید سیاست به خرج بدهد و نسبت به مردمش بخشش نشون بده تا حداقل بتواند نظر مردم رو به خودش جلب کند

خداوند همه مارو ببخشاید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> صبور اول، ائیله عادت،* شیوۀ اوستاد*، پروانه!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@Al-Kurdi 
I just noticed your signature. Are you aware that it is what shias say, and is in contrast to Sunnis believes?


----------



## Al-Kurdi

rmi5 said:


> @Al-Kurdi
> I just noticed your signature. Are you aware that it is what shias say, and is in contrast to Sunnis believes?



Of course I am aware. Shias and Sunnis are muslim are they not? I am Kurd before anything else, then Jordanian and last but not least Muslim. I practice Islam not sunnism or shiism or any other sect. Simple as that. If you think I'm shia by birth I am not, I am shafei.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Abii 's ban is getting prolonged. @WebMaster @Serpentine can you guys let us know when his ban will be lifted?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

@Abii 's ban is getting prolonged. @WebMaster @Serpentine can you guys let us know when his ban will be lifted?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

@WebMaster , mate you banned him for simply posting a link , and its been a month now ....

i think its time for him to get back . don't get me wrong i don't love him , but still , he didn't deserve to be banned (for that reason) .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ostad

whats up guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> whats up guys?


waazup yo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> waazup yo
> 
> View attachment 157889


lol nothing especial, حدیث نفس ing with myself. i can use some pills right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@Ostad 
Wassup?

@haman10 206,sefid ya gilasi?kodumesh qashang tare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@WebMaster dude, come on. more than one month for just posting a link?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys ! this song is for @Abii (blue ) 

blue christmas without you - elvis presley

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> 206,sefid ya gilasi?kodumesh qashang tare


Sefid behtare be nazaram , albate taghriban 90% 206 ha sefidan .

bastegi dare doost dashte bashi rang mashinet taghriban tak bashe ya na .



Ostad said:


> i can use some pills right now


as an expert , i recommend muscle relaxers 

works most of the time , you should just wait for it to kick in   



rahi2357 said:


> blue christmas without you - elvis presley


wow , he is not missed that much 

@Abii go to hell while you are at it  will you  

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@haman10
Narahati az dastam?nakone goftam ampul zan az dastam narahat shodi?bikhiyal.... Aslan man lampi....khub shod?
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> Narahati az dastam?nakone goftam ampul zan az dastam narahat shodi?bikhiyal.... Aslan man lampi....khub shod?
> Lol


narahat ? man ?

to azize del maee 







azizam , age man ba een chiza az daste kesi narahat mishodam , bayad kollan ba khoonevadam cut mikardam  

mano kollan ampul zan seda mikonan 

ma shoma ru 1000000 ta doost darim kollang jan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> narahat ? man ?
> 
> to azize del maee
> 
> View attachment 157904
> 
> 
> azizam , age man ba een chiza az daste kesi narahat mishodam , bayad kollan ba khoonevadam cut mikardam
> 
> mano kollan ampul zan seda mikonan
> 
> ma shoma ru 1000000 ta doost darim kollang jan


Jigareto

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> @haman10
> Narahati az dastam?nakone goftam ampul zan az dastam narahat shodi?bikhiyal.... Aslan man lampi....khub shod?
> Lol


Barghie kontor nevis!! amu lampi! agha man lampe otagham sukhte chetori avazesh konam? dar avaz har mavadi ke khasti midam behet beri faza. 
just jk bro.

@haman10

didam shoma ro bi nasib bezaram namardie. amu ampool zan, tazrighi, agha in hame dars vasi inke ye suzan bokoni tu basane mardom? arzeshesh ro dare khodaie?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> Barghie kontor nevis!! amu lampi! agha man lampe otagham sukhte chetori avazesh konam? dar avaz har mavadi ke khasti midam behet beri faza.
> just jk bro.
> 
> @haman10
> 
> didam shoma ro bi nasib bezaram namardie. amu ampool zan, tazrighi, agha in hame dars vasi inke ye suzan bokoni tu basane mardom? arzeshesh ro dare khodaie?




@haman10 
In baradar chi zade?engar darsaye mavado khub nakhunde.ye chi barash tajviz kon.negaranesham.

Joke be kenar.mavvad kollan rikhte gariye (karbordesh to iran) va ma uno to 4 jalase dar kargah omumi yad gereftim.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> didam shoma ro bi nasib bezaram namardie. amu ampool zan, tazrighi, agha in hame dars vasi inke ye suzan bokoni tu basane mardom? arzeshesh ro dare khodaie?


dadash golam , azize delam  :

shoma hamin ke behet began sharifi kafite  tohin balatar az een nist be nazar man  

JK 



kollang said:


> Jigareto


fada mada

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> @haman10
> In baradar chi zade?engar darsaye mavado khub nakhunde.ye chi barash tajviz kon.negaranesham.
> 
> Joke be kenar.mavvad kollan rikhte gariye (karbordesh to iran) va ma uno to 4 jalase dar kargah omumi yad gereftim.lol



lol, ki be shoma gofte mavad faghat rikhte garie? harki gofte sare karet gozashte dadash. mavad yeki az gostarde tarin reshtehaiemohandesi va olum paie hast dar hadi ke har kodum az geraiesh haie arshadesh ke 9 ta hastan, khodeshun mitunan be chand reshte dg taghsim beshan. albate tabiee hast ino begi chon shoma varedesh nashodi ke bebini. manam jeddan dar morede reshtehaie dg nazar nemidam ta ye vaght bi ensafi nashe, inaie ke migim shukhie.

heif hosele nadaram type konam, vali chan ta az karbord haie hi tec mavad ro age migoftam shaiad nazaret avaz mishod. vali shaiad baraie moghadame, sakhte turbin haie azime gazi, turbin haie jet ke chandin sale talash kardim besazim va belakhare tunestim ba badbakhti dakhele Iran besazim, super aliaj ha va.... Asan chera rahe dur berim? Yeki az basic tarin karbordhash sakhte badaneie hamin pahpad hast, va badaneie jet, helicopter va... pushesh haie jazebe radar, nanocomposite ha, solar cell ha, quantom dot ha (ke shaiad dar ayande yek enghelabi dar zamineie safe namaiesh ha be vojud biaran), sakhte abar resanaha, sakhte daghigh tarin sensor ha ba estefade az padideie Isoelectric, nano mavad ke aslan fekr nemikonam niazi be tozih dashte bashe, sakhte implant haie sazgar ba badan, sakhte sazehaie mostahkam, fibre carbon, felezate zang nazan va moghavem dar barabare khordegi, jushkari ke asan khodesh ye donyaie, shekl dehi felezat, sakhte ghataate damaie bala, aliaj haie hafeze dar, va 1000 ta chiz dg to zehnam hast ke vaghean hesesh nist benevisam, vali onghad ziad hast ke shoma be har vasilei atrafet negah koni, be ehtemale ziad ye rabti be mavad dare.


ensafan mavad yeki az gostarde tarin reshteha hast, vali har reshtei ghataan dar jaie khodesh ahamiat dare va in shukhiaie ke ma mikonim faghat vase tafrih va baazan tahghrie saiere reshtehast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> mavad yeki az gostarde tarin reshtehaiemohandesi va olum paie hast


na baba !!




haman10 said:


> azizam , age man ba een chiza az daste kesi narahat mishodam , bayad kollan ba khoonevadam cut mikardam


be khatere hamine ke dooset darim, karim poost kolofti


just kidding guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

ina hame be kenar ....

kelas kar pezeshka aslan kheyli balatare 

doctor koja , mohandes koja  ta hala shenidi began mashin male yek khanoom mohandes boode va bahash ta office mirafte bar migashte ? na  nashnidin .



New said:


> be khatere hamine ke dooset darim, karim poost kolofti


mekhsi dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> lol, ki be shoma gofte mavad faghat rikhte garie? harki gofte sare karet gozashte dadash. mavad yeki az gostarde tarin reshtehaiemohandesi va olum paie hast dar hadi ke har kodum az geraiesh haie arshadesh ke 9 ta hastan, khodeshun mitunan be chand reshte dg taghsim beshan. albate tabiee hast ino begi chon shoma varedesh nashodi ke bebini. manam jeddan dar morede reshtehaie dg nazar nemidam ta ye vaght bi ensafi nashe, inaie ke migim shukhie.
> 
> heif hosele nadaram type konam, vali chan ta az karbord haie hi tec mavad ro age migoftam shaiad nazaret avaz mishod. vali shaiad baraie moghadame, sakhte turbin haie azime gazi, turbin haie jet ke chandin sale talash kardim besazim va belakhare tunestim ba badbakhti dakhele Iran besazim, super aliaj ha va.... Asan chera rahe dur berim? Yeki az basic tarin karbordhash sakhte badaneie hamin pahpad hast, va badaneie jet, helicopter va... pushesh haie jazebe radar, nanocomposite ha, solar cell ha, quantom dot ha (ke shaiad dar ayande yek enghelabi dar zamineie safe namaiesh ha be vojud biaran), sakhte abar resanaha, sakhte daghigh tarin sensor ha ba estefade az padideie Isoelectric, nano mavad ke aslan fekr nemikonam niazi be tozih dashte bashe, sakhte implant haie sazgar ba badan, sakhte sazehaie mostahkam, fibre carbon, felezate zang nazan va moghavem dar barabare khordegi, jushkari ke asan khodesh ye donyaie, shekl dehi felezat, sakhte ghataate damaie bala, aliaj haie hafeze dar, va 1000 ta chiz dg to zehnam hast ke vaghean hesesh nist benevisam, vali onghad ziad hast ke shoma be har vasilei atrafet negah koni, be ehtemale ziad ye rabti be mavad dare.
> 
> 
> ensafan mavad yeki az gostarde tarin reshteha hast, vali har reshtei ghataan dar jaie khodesh ahamiat dare va in shukhiaie ke ma mikonim faghat vase tafrih va baazan tahghie saiere reshtehast.


Jesarat kardam serpi jan....

Man khodam ham be mavad kheyli alaghe daram.va beyne barghe inja va mavadde amir kabir do del budam.be har hal inja ro entekhab kardam.

Ma kollan to khabgah bikar ke mishim(yani vaghti ke mashgule varagh bazi, tamashaye seryal va film,counter va qeyre ) az in shero vera be ham raddo badal mikonim.

Hich reshte i ham be endaze "marremate bana haye tarikhi" va mohandesiye faza haye sabz(gerayeshe park) maskhare nemikonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> ina hame be kenar ....
> 
> kelas kar pezeshka aslan kheyli balatare
> 
> doctor koja , mohandes koja  ta hala shenidi began mashin male yek khanoom mohandes boode va bahash ta office mirafte bar migashte ? na  nashnidin .
> 
> 
> mekhsi dadash


boro haman boro, shabe jome ee nazar beinemoun shekar ab beshe dadash. 

nazar begam har mohandesi age 3 4 sal darsesho edame bede doktor mishe vali shoma doktora age 3000 sal ham dars bekhounid nemitoonid ye mohandes beshid



ps: albate dandoun pezeshka masalashoun fargh mikone oona ye kelase kari dige ee daran, besyar fakher



divide and rule

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atatwolf

Who wants to see how Hazzy looks like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> na baba !!


Don't let me go Kamikaze on you bro, and also on Electrical Engineering. 



atatwolf said:


> Who wants to see how Hazzy looks like?



I think most of us have seen him him before, but don't put his pic here without his consent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> Don't let me go Kamikaze on you bro, and also on Electrical Engineering.


dare to do so?

@New @Ostad @rmi5

This guy seems to have a problem with us...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Don't let me go Kamikaze on you bro, and also on Electrical Engineering.





kollang said:


> dare to do so?


Serpi jan oon sathe eddea be har hal ye pasokhi har chand naghabel mitalabid, vagarna we are totally cool.


aghayoon hamegi ma inja mohandesim, ejaze nadid doshman dar beyn ma rekhne kone ma hame inja yek doshman vahed darim be name haman.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> vahed darim be name haman.


age yek lashkar ham azatoon biad , harif yek pezeshk nemishid 

doostan berid kenar bezarid baad biad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> dare to do so?
> 
> @New @Ostad @rmi5
> 
> This guy seems to have a problem with us...



The fact that there is too many of you here says how khaz your field is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> The fact that there is too many of you here says how khaz your field is.


Sorry but this indicates our field is very progressing and world class.for your notice,unlike your gelbazi books most of our books are written in English.thats why we are bigger in number in English forums.however in real life, only smart guys choose to be Electrical Engineer and we form a small minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Farda emtehan daram . Alan too ketab khooneye daneshgahan daram darsamo dore mikonam . Jalebe alan ke dashtam dobare negah jozve ha mikardam , yeho cheshmam be yek jomle khord . Man nemidoonam az koja oumade een . Man ke naneveshtam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Farda emtehan daram . Alan too ketab khooneye daneshgahan daram darsamo dore mikonam . Jalebe alan ke dashtam dobare negah jozve ha mikardam , yeho cheshmam be yek jomle khord . Man nemidoonam az koja oumade een . Man ke naneveshtam
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158051


In khate ye doctore?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> In khate ye doctore?


Khatam dg enghada ham bad nist baw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Khatam dg enghada ham bad nist baw


chon khatet khube taajob kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> chon khatet khube taajob kardam.


Na azizam khat pezeshka faghat vaghti bade ke daran noskhe vase mohandesa mipichan 
harvaght enghad mohem shodi too karet ke monshi gerefti , bargard bia bebinam chi migi .
Rasti sim keshi bargh khoonamon moshkel dare .... key vaght dari simasho avaz koni ? 
Jk

@Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Na azizam khat pezeshka faghat vaghti bade ke daran noskhe vase mohandesa mipichan
> harvaght enghad mohem shodi too karet ke monshi gerefti , bargard bia bebinam chi migi .
> Rasti sim keshi bargh khoonamon moshkel dare .... key vaght dari simasho avaz koni ?
> Jk
> 
> @Serpentine


sim keshi ke moshkeli nist agha in bache hamsaye ma roooom be diffaar .... moskel dareh gorbone dastet ye achar keshi bokon.
jk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> sim keshi ke moshkeli nist agha in bache hamsaye ma roooom be diffaar .... moskel dareh gorbone dastet ye achar keshi bokon.
> jk


na khahesh mikonam 

moteasefane man saram sholoughe amal daram , migam yeki az daneshjoo haye parastari biad khedmateshoon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> na khahesh mikonam
> 
> moteasefane man saram sholoughe amal daram , migam yeki az daneshjoo haye parastari biad khedmateshoon


amaleton ta che hadie? ziad ke sathesh bala nist?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> amaleton ta che hadie? ziad ke sathesh bala nist?


aali bood , aali . 

yani khodaeesh een jomlato bayad be ounvane behtarin "comeback" yek daheye akhir entekhab konan 

agha man yeki ke kam avordam .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> aali bood , aali .
> 
> yani khodaeesh een jomlato bayad be ounvane behtarin "comback" yek daheye akhir entekhab konan
> 
> agha man yeki ke kam avordam .



hala ke fek mikonam mibinam manam amal daram..
  .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> aali bood , aali .
> 
> yani khodaeesh een jomlato bayad be ounvane behtarin "comeback" yek daheye akhir entekhab konan
> 
> agha man yeki ke kam avordam .


Mess with the best.die like the rest

@Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@PeeD 

Welcome to PDF buddy, hope you will be permenant. 
You should also visit Turkish section. 

@Serpentine you should also visit other threads rather than "Çay Bahçesi"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> @PeeD
> 
> Welcome to PDF buddy, hope you will be permenant.
> You should also visit Turkish section.
> 
> @Serpentine you should also visit other threads rather than "Çay Bahçesi"


I do visit mate, but I rarely post in other threads, unless it's really necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بابا گوله نمک
> خیلی با حالی
> ------------------------------------
> به نظر من ایرانیها استعداد عجیبی در انتقاد با لحن طنز دارند
> حیف که در ایران تنها شو ها و برنامه های منتقد طنز گو تعطیل شدند
> یه نجف زاده و صرفا جهت اطلاع بود که دیپورت شد وین
> 
> یه یارو چاقالو بود که سر صبحی می اومد و اسم برنامش حرف اضافه بود بعد از 88 ییهو گم شد
> 
> یکی رشید پور و صبح بخیر ایران بود که رفت واسه خودش تو هاتبرد کانال زد



البته قصد من نمک ریختن نبود , متاسفانه یه عده از دوستان تو این فروم یه جوری جلوه میدن که انگار ایران داره میرسه به مدینه فاضله و در دروازه های تمدن اسلامی اینبار به جای تمدن ایرانی , ما هنوز با پیشرفت خیلی فاصله داریم , هدف این رژیم فقط بخور بخور ه و سازندگی ماله رژیم های بعدی هست مطمئنا البته باز این نظر من هست


----------



## jammersat

بخور بخور و اطفائ شهوت یه عده که زمان شاه تو تنگنا بودن, باید اضافه کنم


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I do visit mate, but I rarely post in other threads, unless it's really necessary.


Mate, in most of the defence threads we are arguing among ourselves. It would be nice hear different opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Sure, I'll try to participate more often in your discussions. Before you joined the forum, we had some fights with some Turkish members (some of whom are permanently banned) who didn't welcome a foreigner much. Just like when a Turk's opinion in our threads starts a bitter war. That's why Iranian members don't post in there much. It was an unfortunate situation, hope it gets better. 

PS: Most of the fights were started by a Turkish members called Ottoman-Turk and with his more than 30 fake accounts. This guy was truly exceptional and persistent. When he to posted something about Iran, hell would break loose on that thread. I remember making a peace thread between Iranian and Turks and fights started in the very first page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> سپی جان اواتارت چه کسی هست؟؟؟؟


Nader Jahanbani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Sure, I'll try to participate more often in your discussions. Before you joined the forum, we had some fights with some Turkish members (some of whom are permanently banned) who didn't welcome a foreigner much. Just like when a Turk's opinion in our threads starts a bitter war. That's why Iranian members don't post in there much. It was an unfortunate situation, hope it gets better.
> 
> PS: Most of the fights were started by a Turkish members called Ottoman-Turk and with his more than 30 fake accounts. This guy was truly exceptional and persistent. When he to posted something about Iran, hell would break loose on that thread. I remember making a peace thread between Iranian and Turks and fights started in the very first page.



Lol, i feel like i missed the party.

Jokes aside please do join in the discussions... there were people from every nationality that joined discussions but no Iranian member.

And i mean defense related threads, not Sultan Erdoğan or foreign policy threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, there is news about Ahmedinejat in a Turkish news site. About him still listening peoples problems.

Also in the news it says "Ahmedinejad wanted to bring "İsfendiyar Rahim Meşai" as his successor but he get vetoed"....that made me wonder. Vetoed by whom ??

Ahmedinejad halktan mektup alma uygulamasını sürdürüyor / 1 - Foto Haber Galeri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Guys, there is news about Ahmedinejat in a Turkish news site. About him still listening peoples problems.
> 
> Also in the news it says "Ahmedinejad wanted to bring "İsfendiyar Rahim Meşai" as his successor but he get vetoed"....that made me wonder. Vetoed by whom ??
> 
> Ahmedinejad halktan mektup alma uygulamasını sürdürüyor / 1 - Foto Haber Galeri


Yes I also saw the news. People go to him and talk about their problems, don't know how he manages to solve them though, lol.

Rahim Mashaie was like a witch who had posessed him. It was like Ahmadinejad would sacrifice anything for him to get him to the fronts. Btw, he was vetoed by Guardian council who monitors the candidates and 'filters' those who are not fit for presidency.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Rahim Mashaie was like a witch who had posessed him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

oun 2 ta jangande F-16 ke iran dare , motor J-79 rouhshoon nasbe . az aval hamin roushoon boode , albate motor haye asli bardashte shodan zaman jang vase estefade dar F-4 haye phantom .

balad naboodan F-16 ru tamir konan befrestan hava   alan dobare motor ha replace shodan gooya .

kholase , ru hadeaghal 2 ta F-16A hesab baaz konid . hala dige man az conspiracy theory khosham nemiad va aslan dar mored shayeaat ersal F-16B Block15 OCU , be iran tavasot 3rd party ha sohbat nemikonam .

goftam bedoonid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> View attachment 158434


آغا مشمول ذمبه ای اگه از دستگاههای برقی اتاق عمل استفاده کنی.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> آغا


اغا chiye dadash ? 

dast shoma dard nakone 





rahi2357 said:


> arabi khoonde mishe ke dar hokme aji maji la taraji va ya hamoon sim sa labi hast va in jomalate arabi raabete ro be tor e sehr aamizi halal va shar E mikone


azizam jomalat arabi chiye ?  sonat khoda va peyghambare azize delam .

too tamami adian elahi hamin hastesh . bayad ezdevaj dou fard ba sedaye boland joloye shahed elam beshe .

bahs asli ham negah dashtan Ede hastesh .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> salam dadash . akhe haman jan ezdevaje 30 deygheyi ? in ezdevaj ke joz ghaziye jensi manzoore digeyi nadare pas che farghi dare oon ye jomle ro bekhoonan ya na. ba'dam motmaen nistam dine eslam hamchin chizi gofte bashe... (ezdevaje 30 deygheyi )


salam ghorboonet  khoobi doci ? 

khob yeki az ahdaf ezdevaj gharize jensi hast dige , mage gheyr az eene ? farghesh ine ke age sonat peyghambar ejra beshe , sex natanha haram nist balke mostahabe . ama agar khoonde nashe haram .

motmaen bash eslam daghighan hamino gofte va een rabti be mazhabi boodan ya naboodan nadare . rabt be basij o rish ham nadare , lol .

baadesh goftam ke too een nou ezdevaj ha be yek elati ke roum nemishe begam  lazem nist ede negah dashte beshe .

ama agar toulani tar bashe sighe (masalan yek mahe) bayad tavasot zan ede negah dashte she va dige nemitoone ta yek modat ezdevaj kone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> azizam jomalat arabi chiye ?  sonat khoda va peyghambare azize delam .
> 
> too tamami adian elahi hamin hastesh . bayad ezdevaj dou fard ba sedaye boland joloye shahed elam beshe .
> 
> bahs asli ham negah dashtan Ede hastesh .




Cut the crap for God's sake . Sorry , But I fucking hate people with this mentality and can't digest their logic .

I screw the religion that accepts such fucked up , lustful relations as marriage or any other BS , Even the hookers in the streets have honor but these people are bunch of dick heads that use religion and society's ignorance for sex .

Marriage is something common in every culture and these relations are far from a respected relation , leave alone marriage .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Be nazare man in harakati ke in khaharan mikonand _ba arze mazerat_hamun j*****ye.jofteshun ye karo mikonan vali in khaharan ba din kareshuno tojih Mikonan.

Falsafeye ezdevaje movaghat aslan in nist.man ye mesal mizanam baratun.man ye hamkelasiye suri daram ke ba dokhtar khalash umadan iran.chon tu mamlekate qarib dokhtare kasiro nadare va niaz be hamdam dare ba in duste man ezdevaj movaghat karde.dar asl ye chi to maye haye mahrami va rabeteye khahar baradari mahsub mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> But I fucking hate people with this mentality and can't digest their logic .


aroom bash azizam , aroom .

man be hich vajh az een ezdevaj movaghat defa nemikonam . be nazaram kheyli kar pasti hast .

ama mantegh poshtesh ine :

harchi bashe az zena behtare . mage nemigid chand ta jomle bishtar nist ? @rahi2357 khoondanesh che zarari be jame'e miresoone ke intor darid vakonesh ehsasi neshoon midid (ba shoma nistam rahi jan) ?

divar az man kootah tar nist mesle inke inja

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

One of the few thread that I cant understand anything

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

sreekumar said:


> One of the few thread that I cant understand anything



Haman at top of thread is talking about better relation with US and possible introducing F-16A to Iranian Air Force. 

Than Haman is talking about marrying Habeebaat through legal marriage. 

And Silent cry is saying no I hate that mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SrNair

Falcon29 said:


> Haman at top of thread is talking about *better relation with US and possible introducing F-16A to Iranian Air Force*.
> 
> Than Haman is talking about marrying Habeebaat through legal marriage.
> 
> And Silent cry is saying no I hate that mentality.




You should aim F 35 .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

sreekumar said:


> You should aim F 35 .



I am not Iranian and don't understand their language but tried making estimate of what they're saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sreekumar said:


> One of the few thread that I cant understand anything


 thts good my indian sug..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> Than Haman is talking about marrying Habeebaat through legal marriage


WTF 

its about short term marriage  they oppose it , but i'm saying its better than prostitution 

about the F-16s i was stating the fact that iran already possesses 2 F-16A fighters 

and finally i don't like US

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SrNair

Falcon29 said:


> I am not Iranian and don't understand their language but tried making estimate of what they're saying.



Just kidding bro. .
I know it was wrong .Simple I cant understand whether it is right or wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> WTF
> 
> its about short term marriage  they oppose it , but i'm saying its better than prostitution
> 
> about the F-16s i was stating the fact that iran already possesses 2 F-16A fighters
> 
> and finally i don't like US



i think he got confused..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> WTF
> 
> its about short term marriage  they oppose it , but i'm saying its better than prostitution
> 
> about the F-16s i was stating the fact that iran already possesses 2 F-16A fighters
> 
> and finally i don't like US



Well than I agree with @The SiLent crY here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> i think he got confused..


how are u guys ?  everything alright ?

@sreekumar @Falcon29 @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sreekumar said:


> Just kidding bro. .
> I know it was wrong .Simple I cant understand whether it is right or wrong.


poor khar ....


----------



## SrNair

haman10 said:


> how are u guys ?  everything alright ?
> 
> @sreekumar @Falcon29 @DESERT FIGHTER



Fine bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> how are u guys ?  everything alright ?
> 
> @sreekumar @Falcon29 @DESERT FIGHTER



lhamdulillah... im fine how are you haman jan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> how are u guys ?  everything alright ?
> 
> @sreekumar @Falcon29 @DESERT FIGHTER



Everything is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> lhamdulillah... im fine how are you haman jan...


Tnx bro  everythings fine here too 



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @rahi2357
> 
> رهی جان هامان به من گفت که ازت بپرسم ادرس این سایت چی بود؟؟؟
> بیچاره روش نمی شد
> 
> 
> برای تمرین امپول زنی نیاز به یه نفر داشت



bi adab  





sreekumar said:


> Fine bro.


Thank god bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> Everything is good.



little falestini leprechaun brother is that you?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> Tnx bro  everythings fine here too
> 
> 
> 
> bi adab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god bro



You should tell him..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> little falestini leprechaun brother is that you?



Yab iz me my hamster brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> Yab iz me my hamster brother.


you arabe kassif,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> you arabe kassif,,,



**** curry head.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@DESERT FIGHTER @Falcon29

guys pls fight a little , you haven't fought for a loooong looong time  

this is haman prompting a fitna

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> **** curry head.



Your mixing us with indian head wobblers... dune coon..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Falcon29
> 
> guys pls fight a little , you haven't fought for a loooong looong time
> 
> this is haman prompting a fitna



You are a fitna..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Your mixing us with indian head wobblers... dune coon..



Wrong, you are thinking about biryani,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You are a fitna..


indeed 

divide and rule bro  divide and rule 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

@DESERT FIGHTER @haman10 @Shahryar Hedayati @skreemar 

Israeli special force operation caught on tape by Palesitnian store owner : 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=922615611114193





........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> Wrong, you are thinking about biryani,,,



biryani bought to us by indian immigrants - a mughal dish,.. i heart lamb sajji

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon29 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @haman10 @Shahryar Hedayati @skreemar
> 
> Israeli special force operation caught on tape by Palesitnian store owner :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=922615611114193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........



tactical fail...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @haman10 @Shahryar Hedayati @skreemar
> 
> Israeli special force operation caught on tape by Palesitnian store owner :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=922615611114193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........


holly molly shit :O

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SrNair

Falcon29 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @haman10 @Shahryar Hedayati @skreemar
> 
> Israeli special force operation caught on tape by Palesitnian store owner :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=922615611114193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........




.
Looks like old Charlie Chaplins film.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

sreekumar said:


> .
> Looks like old Charlie Chaplins film.



He thought that the soldier who fell was a Palestinian trying to attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

@haman10 , Nakone khodet dastet tu kare kheire ( ! ) ke intor tojih mikoni kalak ? ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> @haman10 , Nakone khodet dastet tu kare kheire ( ! ) ke i)tor tojih mikoni kalak ? ??


azizam delam man tojih nemikonam , goftam ke man aslan mahkoom ham mikonam 

ama be nazaram "ezdevaj movaghat" az "zena" behtare . vase hamin manteghi hastesh .

hala chera mizani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @rahi2357
> @The SiLent crY
> طبق گفته خدا برای* فرد مسلمان* هر عملی که به سلامت او اسیب بزند حرام و گناه محسوب می شود
> 
> خوب ......پس چرا در این کشور نوشابه گازدار و سیگار و ... ازاد هست؟؟؟؟
> چرا اگر معتاد تریاک و سوزن و متادن خود را از دولت بگیرد . دگر مجرم محسوب نمی شود ؟؟؟
> چرا به صورت رسمی برای شهرک های مسیحی نشین مشروب الکلی وارد می شود و حتی ردیف گمرکی هم دارد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> سعی می کنم چند دلیل رو ذکر کنم
> 
> 1اینکه نظام حاکم بر کشور اسلامی نیست بلکه جمهوری اسلامی هست
> یعنی باید برای حفظ اصل و کل نظام ....از افراد غیر مسلمان و بی دین کشور (جمهور)هم تا جایی که می شود حمایت کند
> 
> 2 عرف نشدن قانون شکنی هست
> یعنی اگر دولت بفهم که قانون( مثلا حجاب) دگر در کشور اجرا نمی شود سعی می کند کمی قانون را انعطاف دهد
> تا قانون شکنی در کشور عرف نشود و مردم به راحتی قوانین دیگر را به سخره نگیرند
> البته دولت در این مدت باید از ابزار فرهنگی استفاده کند
> برای مثال وقتی دولت می فهمد که فردی نیاز شدید به سکس دارد و این نیاز شدید ممکن است به تجاوز و قتل کشیده شود
> انوقت راه ازدواج موقت را درپیش می گیرد
> 
> 3 مسائل بهداشتی و تحت پوشش بودن مفاسد زیر نظر دولت هست
> یعنی اگر معتاد به پارک برود برای خرید مواد........
> اول اینکه محل پارک را نامن می کند و باعث می شود که خود معتاد به خلاف های دیگر هم دچار شود
> مثلا تصمیم به دزدی از یک بانک توسط گروه معتادان محله یا پارک فلان
> و البته مشکل اصلی سمی بودن و ناخالص بودن اکثر مخدر های غیر بهداشتی هست
> اگر در ان گروه معتادان پارک یک نفر هرویین مصرف کند در نتیجه بقیه تریاکی ها را هم هرویینی می کند
> و مسائلی همچون ایدز .هپاتیت
> از همه مهمتر اینکه دولت می تواند معتاد را تحت کنترل خود بگیرد و برای درمان او چاره ای کند
> 
> البته قطعا دلیل های دیگری هم هست
> 
> @New
> @rmi5
> دوستان بحث که رهی جان شروع کرد به نظرم نیاز به فکر کردن داره اگر نظر خودتان رو هم بفرمایید ... قطعا استفاده می کنیم



Sigheh faghat yek cover hast baraaye daashtan e raabete ye aazaad e jensi. Az avval ham ghaziyash hamin boudeh. Man haghighatesh dar in mored care nemikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> WTF
> 
> its about short term marriage  they oppose it , but i'm saying its better than prostitution
> 
> about the F-16s i was stating the fact that iran already possesses 2 F-16A fighters
> 
> and finally i don't like US


Iran does not have any f16, nor it does matter, since 2 block 15 f16 with no trainings, ... does have no importance.


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> اه اه هی به خودم می گم ول کن بابا اما این دل طاقت نمیاره
> خب آخه اگه قراره خونه های عفاف رو راه بندازیم چون جامعه نیاز داره چون جلوگبری کنه از فساد بیشتر چون ... چون ... اونم دقیقا شبیه فاحشه خونه
> اگه قراره سیستم بانکداری دقیقا همون مدل غربی باشه همون ربا و نزول رو بده با اسامی اسلامی
> اگه فراره جامعه رو تبدیل به یه جامعه ی مصرف گرا کنیم دقیقا شبیه غرب بر مبنای اصالت سرمایه
> اگه قرار بود دقیقا بنیان خانه و خانواده رو نابود کنیم دقیقا مثل غرب
> اگه قرار بود نسل جوون تربیت کنیم هزار پله معیوب تر از جوون غربی
> اگه قرار بود جامعه رو طبقاتی کنیم درست مثل اصول فلسفه اقتصادی غربی
> اگه قرار بود دموکراسی پوچی رو که افلاطون 2500 سال پیش تحقیرش کرده ما پیاده و اجرا کنیم
> خب غلط کردین گوش و ذهن یه مشت احمق بی سواد رو پر کردین با شعار های پوپولیستی نه شرقی نه غربی
> غلط کردین گوش ملت رو پر کردین با شعارهای توخالی ارائه ی مکتب جدید
> می شه یکی اینجا به من توضیح بده که ما چه چیز جدید و بی بدیلی رو در فلسفه ی جدیدمون به دنیا معرفی کردیم؟


Aziz, iran rabti be gharb nadaareh. Iran yek keshvar e baste ye isolate e bimaar hast ke say mikoneh az gharb va shargh copy koneh, vali hamvhenaan yek keshvar e sharghi ye eslaami hast.
Prostitution tou USA yani nesfe donyaaye gharb aazaad nist.
Dovvom inke mizaan e talaagh tou iran az tedaadi az keshvarhaaye oroupaaye gharbi bishtar hast. Pas inaa rabti be gharb nadaareh. Velaayat e motlagheh(dictatoriye) faghih ham rabti be democracy nadaare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> خب آخه اگه قراره خونه های عفاف رو راه بندازیم چون جامعه نیاز داره چون جلوگبری کنه از فساد بیشتر چون ... چون ... اونم دقیقا شبیه فاحشه خونه


che natige girye manteghi ie dadash 

faheshe khoone = fesad hast ama mantegh posht khaneye efaf hamoontor ke goftin jologiri az fesad hast na tarvigesh . bazam takid mikonam man ba khaneye efaf 100% mokhalefam

ama eeen dad O havar haye shoma ru ham nemifahmam .

maa ham az shoaar dadan haye alaki va bi mani khaste shodim . shoaar posht shoaar .

adamo yad een aks mindaze :







dar zemn tooye oun commenti ke paak kardin , be hame tohin kardid , az melat iran gerefte ta saran keshvari va lashkari 

be nazarm az sha'an shoma ke enghad be madrak daneshgahitoon minazid be doore .

==========================================================

sedye adamo dar miarid aslan , mage chand ta khaneye efaf too iran hast ? WTF .

just keep it down already

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@haman10 do you believe is it true?
National IQ Scores - Country Rankings

na jeddi migam, az nazar shoma ke pezeshki be lahaz elmi mikham bedounam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> @haman10 do you believe is it true?
> National IQ Scores - Country Rankings
> 
> na jeddi migam, az nazar shoma ke pezeshki be lahaz elmi mikham bedounam.


Aziz, in rabti be pezeshk boudan nadaareh. Ageh shoma mikhaay validity ra besanji, baayad az yek kasi ke kaar e aamaar balad hast bepordi, ke behet begeh aayaa jaame aamaari be andaaze kaafi bozorg va daghigh boudeh ya na.
Masalam, man midounam ke aamaar e azerbajan ra andaazeh nagereftand va estimation ra bar asaas e average e iran va turkey gereftand. Ammaa aamaar e iran va turkey va keshvar haye bozorg ya keshvar haye gharbish daghigh hast gouyaa.
Dar har sourat, man be onvaan e kasi ke 1 daheh az omram ra iran boudeh va baghiyash ra tou chand keshvar khaarej az iran boudeh, mitounam be ghat behet begam ke middle easterner ha va irani ha vaghean az nazar e houshi zaif hastand, moteassefaaneh. In ekhtelaaf kaamelan mashhoud hast, vali nemitounam ke in ra baraat quantify konam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> @haman10 do you believe is it true?
> National IQ Scores - Country Rankings
> 
> na jeddi migam, az nazar shoma ke pezeshki be lahaz elmi mikham bedounam.


Shoma lotf darid , ama man yek fard aadi hastam ba hamoon khosoosiat mardom aadi iran . Age iq ounha paeene , man ham iq paeeni daram chon zamineye iq genetici hast . Yani masalan yek nafar hadeaksar iq ke mitoone dashte bashe 120 hast , hala ya mohit ejaze mide be een sathe iq berese ya na .

Be har hal ma tou daneshgah dar mored oun study khas jr shoma bahsesho kardid sohbat kardim .

Oun study yek study 100% bi arzesh ca bi maani hast be tori ke hata bazi ha ouno nejad parastane va sexist khoondan .

Avalan ke tedad sherkat konande ha az har keshvar az 150 ta 200 nafar bishtar naboode . Jaleb ine ke dar mored iran , een azmoon be zaban englisi az mohajerin iranio al-ask too Uk ya US gerefte shode . Lmao 

Dovoman iq yek bahs besiar besiar jame hastesh . Shoma hich vaght nemitoonid ba yek test maamooli iq yrk fard ru test konid . Bezarid yek mesal bezanam :
Yek fardi mesle messi chand vaght pish dashtam mikhoondam k iq kheyli bala ie dare . Hala be nazar shoma een yani een ke neshoondanesh posht computer va chand ta aks behesh neshoon dadan goftan aaks baadi chiye ? Lol 

Of coursr not . There are more variables to it .... more than u can imagine .

There are different kinds of iq with different standard tests for them 

Soneone can be a dum dum in math but a genius in art , in med , ......

.........

The study is not accepted by any famous science center and is rebutted by most if em .
As u can see there is no valuable site quoting it either . All a bunch of blogs .....

Its done in 2002 btw .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Shoma lotf darid , ama man yek fard aadi hastam ba hamoon khosoosiat mardom aadi iran . Age iq ounha paeene , man ham iq paeeni daram chon zamineye iq genetici hast . Yani masalan yek nafar hadeaksar iq ke mitoone dashte bashe 120 hast , hala ya mohit ejaze mide be een sathe iq berese ya na .
> 
> Be har hal ma tou daneshgah dar mored oun study khas jr shoma bahsesho kardid sohbat kardim .
> 
> Oun study yek study 100% bi arzesh ca bi maani hast be tori ke hata bazi ha ouno nejad parastane va sexist khoondan .
> 
> Avalan ke tedad sherkat konande ha az har keshvar az 150 ta 200 nafar bishtar naboode . Jaleb ine ke dar mored iran , een azmoon be zaban englisi az mohajerin iranio al-ask too Uk ya US gerefte shode . Lmao
> 
> Dovoman iq yek bahs besiar besiar jame hastesh . Shoma hich vaght nemitoonid ba yek test maamooli iq yrk fard ru test konid . Bezarid yek mesal bezanam :
> Yek fardi mesle messi chand vaght pish dashtam mikhoondam k iq kheyli bala ie dare . Hala be nazar shoma een yani een ke neshoondanesh posht computer va chand ta aks behesh neshoon dadan goftan aaks baadi chiye ? Lol
> 
> Of coursr not . There are more variables to it .... more than u can imagine .
> 
> There are different kinds of iq with different standard tests for them
> 
> Soneone can be a dum dum in math but a genius in art , in med , ......
> 
> .........
> 
> The study is not accepted by any famous science center and is rebutted by most if em .
> As u can see there is no valuable site quoting it either . All a bunch of blogs .....
> 
> Its done in 2002 btw .


Bakhshi az harfet dorost hast, vali chand nokteh
1. IQ fard be fard kheyli mitouneh taghyir bekoneh, makhsousan tou yek keshvar e darandasht mesle iran ba kolli aghvaam, ... mokhtalef
2. Average e iq e iranihaye khaarej az iran, ghatan az iq e iraanihaaye daakhel bishtar hast, simply you cansee it in the difference between their achievements.
3. In racist boudan ke non sense hast
4. Inke aayaa jaamee aamaari kaafi boudeh ya na , ... khodesh yek knowledge az statistics mikhaad, ke baayad az yek motekhasses porsid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

vaghty to mantegh taraf bejaye danesh... pare sang rikhte bashand...dige iq be che kar miad

vaghty mardom fargh dorost va ghalat ro nadonand ... hosh be che kar miad

taraf momkene CPU computeresh pishrafte bashe.....ama vaghty narm afzar bug dashte bashe dige cpu che arzeshi dare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

New said:


> @haman10 do you believe is it true?
> National IQ Scores - Country Rankings


Bullshit 
Don't know what about other countries but average IQ in Georgia is much lower than 94.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

monaspa said:


> Bullshit
> Don't know what about other countries but average IQ in Georgia is much lower than 94.


believe me, you have no idea dude, you have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> @haman10 do you believe is it true?
> National IQ Scores - Country Rankings
> 
> na jeddi migam, az nazar shoma ke pezeshki be lahaz elmi mikham bedounam.


آی کیو بیشتر به سطح آموزش مردم یک کشور و استانداردهای زندگی برمیگرده، البته ژنتیک هم میتونه توش دخیل باشه قطعا، ولی تا حد زیادی میشه متوسط‌ هوشی یک جامعه رو با اموزش خوب و ارتقا سطح زندگی افزایش داد.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

من بمیرم هم اینتو نمی رم

رونمایی از دستگاه مرده شور مکانیزه + عکس | ایران توانا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> من بمیرم هم اینتو نمی رم
> 
> رونمایی از دستگاه مرده شور مکانیزه + عکس | ایران توانا


لازم نیست بری. میبرنت
البته دور از جون

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@New its not my business bro, vali chera shoma az oun kharaab shodeh nemizani biroun? Zan va bachcheh ham ke nadaari va raahat tari. Hamin asaab va ravaaan e aadam ke digeh rouzaaneh az oun kharaab shodeh be ham narizeh, khodesh kheyli khoubeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @New its not my business bro, vali chera shoma az oun kharaab shodeh nemizani biroun? Zan va bachcheh ham ke nadaari va raahat tari. Hamin asaab va ravaaan e aadam ke digeh rouzaaneh az oun kharaab shodeh be ham narizeh, khodesh kheyli khoubeh.


haji jan inja vase pool dar avordan kheyli khorake, amma dige bayad paziroft ke hich goli bi khar nist, amma in 18 om hajit blit dare be maghsad london pish khaharam, age ettefagh khasi rokh nade 28 rooz bad barmigardam, che ba'ad az in safar man basham che ma, dige ghasd zendegi dar iran ro nadaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> haji jan inja vase pool dar avordan kheyli khorake, amma dige bayad paziroft ke hich goli bi khar nist, amma in 18 om hajit blit dare be maghsad london pish khaharam, age ettefagh khasi rokh nade 28 rooz bad barmigardam, che ba'ad az in safar man basham che ma, dige ghasd zendegi dar iran ro nadaram.


Kheyli khoubeh. Miyaay invar va raahat mishi, na inke gharb behesht baasheh vali har ja, be gheyr az kore shomaali, az ounjaa behtareh. Yek kam taa aadat koni, momkeneh sakht begzareh vali badesh vaghean raahat mishi. Ageh injaa kaaret begireh, ham inghadr poul dar miyaari ke ounvar fekresham nemikardi. Makhsousan ageh betouni yek businessi tou amrica raah bendaazi. Khodet bebin ke yek business tou yek mamlekati ba eghtesaad e n trillion i che ghadr mitouneh paa begireh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> haji jan inja vase pool dar avordan kheyli khorake, amma dige bayad paziroft ke hich goli bi khar nist, amma in 18 om hajit blit dare be maghsad london pish khaharam, age ettefagh khasi rokh nade 28 rooz bad barmigardam, che ba'ad az in safar man basham che ma, dige ghasd zendegi dar iran ro nadaram.



The other day, you were bashing me for asking @Abii about a certain job in Canada. You changed your mind soooo fast. ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> The other day, you were bashing me for asking @Abii about a certain job in Canada. You changed your mind soooo fast


Dude,I was just bashing your mindset of migrating for work, I told you to start a business here, cause here you can find golden opportunities that could be found no where else, and when you got all the money you need you can leave for any better place you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Dude,I was just bashing your mindset of migrating for work, I told you to start a business here, cause here you can find golden opportunities that could be found no where else, and when you got all the money you need you can leave for any better place you like.



I'm not going to leave here without any job and migrate to another country with nothing in hand for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام دوستان .

دوتا سوال دارم که امیدوارم نظراتتون رو بدید .

کسی از شما هست که بدون سابقه کار استخدام شده باشه ؟
اگر آره ، یه کم در موردش توضیح بده .

سوال دومم اینه که بدون سابقه کار چطور باید جذب کار شد ؟

( فعلا پارتی رو کنار بذارید و بدون در نظر گرفتنش جواب بدید )


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> Bro I am more at ease here...I dont know many Iranian members except you (also not that much) and haman


hey there sis 

how are u doing ? 

its a shame u feel like that  we had very good guests posting here but unfortunately after some tensions they all broke out .

either way , you're always extremely welcome here , please contribute more 

@Skull and Bones @DESERT FIGHTER @LoveIcon especially u   @Mike_Brando

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

haman10 said:


> hey there sis
> 
> how are u doing ?
> 
> its a shame u feel like that  we had very good guests posting here but unfortunately after some tensions they all broke out .
> 
> either way , you're always extremely welcome here , please contribute more
> 
> @Skull and Bones @DESERT FIGHTER @LoveIcon especially u   @Mike_Brando


Hey kid!!

Yea...Dont worry I will try to post some more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

@haman10 

I think you are and @Serpentine are the only Iranians I know  or talk to ...will catch up tomorrow right now I need to crash...good night!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> Hey kid!!




kid ? ma'am be sure i'm so old i could have a granddaughter 



night sis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

The SiLent crY said:


> کسی از شما هست که بدون سابقه کار استخدام شده باشه ؟
> اگر آره ، یه کم در موردش توضیح بده .


از طریق الزام دستگاه های دولتی به استخدام اعضای بنیاد ملی نخبگان



The SiLent crY said:


> سوال دومم اینه که بدون سابقه کار چطور باید جذب کار شد ؟


به سختی

شما اهل کجایی؟
می ری در سایت مجلس نگاه می کنی ببینی که روزهای ملاقات عمومی نمایندگان شهرستان شما چه روزها و چه ساعت هایی هست.
یادداشت می کنی
و جئود 2 ماه تا 8 ماه دیگه که به طور کاملا اتفاقی مصادف هست با ماه های قبل از انتخابات مجلس (نوشتم 8 ماه دیگه جون در زمانهای نزدیک به انتخابات نمی تونی ببینیشون و اگه هم ببینی کار خاصی برات نمی کنن) یک دست کت و شلوار مرتب می پوشی و می ری اونجا ودر خواست می کنی با استفاده از نفوذ خودشون برای جوان مستعدی مثل شما در یک اداره کار پیدا کنه
راه دیگش شرکت در آزمون های استخدامی هست که در اون حالت باید با حدود 10 میلیون نفر رقابت کنی اونم نا عادلانه
پیشنهاد من به عنوان کسی که سابقه کار در بخش دولتی رو داشته:
اصولا دور کار دولتی رو خط بطلان بکش

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

New said:


> از طریق الزام دستگاه های دولتی به استخدام اعضای بنیاد ملی نخبگان
> 
> 
> به سختی
> 
> شما اهل کجایی؟
> می ری در سایت مجلس نگاه می کنی ببینی که روزهای ملاقات عمومی نمایندگان شهرستان شما چه روزها و چه ساعت هایی هست.
> یادداشت می کنی
> و جئود 2 ماه تا 8 ماه دیگه که به طور کاملا اتفاقی مصادف هست با ماه های قبل از انتخابات مجلس (نوشتم 8 ماه دیگه جون در زمانهای نزدیک به انتخابات نمی تونی ببینیشون و اگه هم ببینی کار خاصی برات نمی کنن) یک دست کت و شلوار مرتب می پوشی و می ری اونجا ودر خواست می کنی با استفاده از نفوذ خودشون برای جوان مستعدی مثل شما در یک اداره کار پیدا کنه
> راه دیگش شرکت در آزمون های استخدامی هست که در اون حالت باید با حدود 10 میلیون نفر رقابت کنی اونم نا عادلانه
> پیشنهاد من به عنوان کسی که سابقه کار در بخش دولتی رو داشته:
> اصولا دور کار دولتی رو خط بطلان بکش


new bro, you are scaring me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Ostad said:


> new bro, you are scaring me.


I've got no idea why is that,  but, yea.. that's how we roll. 


PS: a tough guess, that was/is/would be your plan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

New said:


> I've got no idea why is that,  but, yea.. that's how we roll.
> 
> 
> PS: a tough guess, that was/is/would be your plan?


no, i had a chance to work for IRGC ( engineering, not bad income, no uniform, financial aid for financial Jihad)
but i think its not my type of work. 
ps: @New if you were in system ---> nemayandehyi, vaziri mishodi by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام دوستان .
> 
> دوتا سوال دارم که امیدوارم نظراتتون رو بدید .
> 
> کسی از شما هست که بدون سابقه کار استخدام شده باشه ؟
> اگر آره ، یه کم در موردش توضیح بده .
> 
> سوال دومم اینه که بدون سابقه کار چطور باید جذب کار شد ؟
> 
> ( فعلا پارتی رو کنار بذارید و بدون در نظر گرفتنش جواب بدید )



bedoun e parti sakht hast. man zamaan e daneshjouyi, yek moddat, tou yek sherkat e khosousi kaar kardam vali man parti dashtam va baraaye hamin ham khoub boud, chon ham kheyli saadeh job ra gereftam va ham inke khoub tahvil migereftanam.
Albatteh man yaadam hast ke yek seri az ostaad ha ham sherkat daashtand va mellat ra estekhdam mikardan, sharaayeteshoun kheyli khoub naboud, vali belakhareh saabegheh kaar e khoubi mahsoub mishod. bebin kasi az ostad haat, sherkati chizi nadaare ke khodet ra bendaazi behesh 
option e digeh ham ineh ke yek niyaazmandi ha begiri va beri tamaam e aagahi ra check koni , ... ke in ham ettefaaghan javaab mideh. faghat ye kam az 2 raah e ghabli sakht tar hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> از طریق الزام دستگاه های دولتی به استخدام اعضای بنیاد ملی نخبگان
> 
> 
> به سختی
> 
> شما اهل کجایی؟
> می ری در سایت مجلس نگاه می کنی ببینی که روزهای ملاقات عمومی نمایندگان شهرستان شما چه روزها و چه ساعت هایی هست.
> یادداشت می کنی
> و جئود 2 ماه تا 8 ماه دیگه که به طور کاملا اتفاقی مصادف هست با ماه های قبل از انتخابات مجلس (نوشتم 8 ماه دیگه جون در زمانهای نزدیک به انتخابات نمی تونی ببینیشون و اگه هم ببینی کار خاصی برات نمی کنن) یک دست کت و شلوار مرتب می پوشی و می ری اونجا ودر خواست می کنی با استفاده از نفوذ خودشون برای جوان مستعدی مثل شما در یک اداره کار پیدا کنه
> راه دیگش شرکت در آزمون های استخدامی هست که در اون حالت باید با حدود 10 میلیون نفر رقابت کنی اونم نا عادلانه
> پیشنهاد من به عنوان کسی که سابقه کار در بخش دولتی رو داشته:
> اصولا دور کار دولتی رو خط بطلان بکش




ممنون .

زیاد به کار دولتی امید ندارم .

پارتی ممکنه داشته باشم ولی دوست ندارم با پارتی برم سر کار .

در هر حال ممنون .



Ostad said:


> new bro, you are scaring me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> bedoun e parti sakht hast. man zamaan e daneshjouyi, yek moddat, tou yek sherkat e khosousi kaar kardam vali man parti dashtam va baraaye hamin ham khoub boud, chon ham kheyli saadeh job ra gereftam va ham inke khoub tahvil migereftanam.
> Albatteh man yaadam hast ke yek seri az ostaad ha ham sherkat daashtand va mellat ra estekhdam mikardan, sharaayeteshoun kheyli khoub naboud, vali belakhareh saabegheh kaar e khoubi mahsoub mishod. bebin kasi az ostad haat, sherkati chizi nadaare ke khodet ra bendaazi behesh
> option e digeh ham ineh ke yek niyaazmandi ha begiri va beri tamaam e aagahi ra check koni , ... ke in ham ettefaaghan javaab mideh. faghat ye kam az 2 raah e ghabli sakht tar hast.




من کار غیر مرتبط با رشتم دور و برم هست که حقوق یه مهندس تازه کار یا هندس متوسط رو بده ولی دنبال کار مرتبط با رشتم هستم تا حداقل سابقه کارم رو زیاد کنم و بتونم در آینده پیشرفت کنم .

تو ایران باید دو چیز داشته باشی تا موفق باشی ، اولی سابقه کار و دومی هم اینکه کاری باشه . من اولی رو ندارم ولی بهم ثابت شده که ادم کاری ای هستم و زید مثل بعضیا بلند پرواز نیستم 

پارتی ممکنه داشته باشم ولی دوست دارم بدون پارتی برم سر کار .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

The SiLent crY said:


> من کار غیر مرتبط با رشتم دور و برم هست که حقوق یه مهندس تازه کار یا هندس متوسط رو بده ولی دنبال کار مرتبط با رشتم هستم تا حداقل سابقه کارم رو زیاد کنم و بتونم در آینده پیشرفت کنم .
> 
> تو ایران باید دو چیز داشته باشی تا موفق باشی ، اولی سابقه کار و دومی هم اینکه کاری باشه . من اولی رو ندارم ولی بهم ثابت شده که ادم کاری ای هستم و زید مثل بعضیا بلند پرواز نیستم
> 
> پارتی ممکنه داشته باشم ولی دوست دارم بدون پارتی برم سر کار .



ishaallaa ke kaar e khoub peyda mikoni

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> hey there sis
> 
> how are u doing ?
> 
> its a shame u feel like that  we had very good guests posting here but unfortunately after some tensions they all broke out .
> 
> either way , you're always extremely welcome here , please contribute more
> 
> @Skull and Bones @DESERT FIGHTER @LoveIcon especially u   @Mike_Brando



You are inviting Indian & Pakistanis at same time to contribute? Are you conspiring to lock this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> You are inviting Indian & Pakistanis at same time to contribute? Are you conspiring to lock this thread?


are azizam , kolan section iran be fana rafte  

be har hal , shoma inja "invite" nisti baradar , kesi be khooneye khodesh "invite" nemishe  .

harf falsafi zadam , beram yekam aab bezanam sooratam biam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> are azizam , kolan section iran be fana rafte
> 
> be har hal , shoma inja "invite" nisti baradar , kesi be khooneye khodesh "invite" nemishe  .
> 
> harf falsafi zadam , beram yekam aab bezanam sooratam biam



brai hindiha bood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> brai hindiha bood


نمیدونم چرا یک حسی بهم میگه منظورمو متوجه نشدی 

فارسیت هنوز کار داره ها حاجی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> نمیدونم چرا یک حسی بهم میگه منظورمو متوجه نشدی
> 
> فارسیت هنوز کار داره ها حاجی



lol... hanooz zaeef ast, man beshtar englisi sohbat mikunam. fikar mikunum ye dukhtar brai farsi niazdaram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

dudes , a really interesting article :

CUI BONO? Understanding ISIS..... | James A. Nathan

In September, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani rhetorically asked an NBC correspondent about ISIS: "Who financed them? Who provided them with money? It's really clear -- where do the weapons come from? The terrorists who have come from all the countries, from which channel [did they enter], where were they trained, in which country were they trained? I don't think it is somehow difficult to identify this information." ISIS money has come from Turkey, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, and to a lesser extent Iraq,

Turkey and Qatar's reasons for supporting ISIS have much to do with oil and the politics of refugees. An Iranian pipeline to Syria and then on to Turkey was fine with Syria and Turkey as long as Bashar al-Assad and Recep Tayyip Erdoğan were getting along. But with the Syrian civil war spilling hundreds of thousands of refugees into Turkey, Erdoğan's affection for Assad morphed into animosity. 

Only a few years earlier, the families of Assad and Erdoğan had vacationed together. The wives---Assam al-Assad and Emine Erdoğan--were headline worthy friends because they visited each other without their husbands. The leaderships of Turkey and Syria held joint cabinet meetings, eliminated visa requirements and even discussed economic union. The Turkish ruling party, the AKP developed a widely heralded narrative "two peoples, one state." 

But Assad's repression drove hundreds of thousands of Syrians into Turkey, as Erdoğan faced rising dissent, new Kurdish unrest, and an uncertain election. Erdoğan's remedy, in part was to focus on the "Assad problem, " calling for "regime change."

Doha had its own difficulties with Assad. For several years, the Syrians planned an oil pipeline transiting Syria. Iran planned to tap oil fields that ran deep into Qatar, much in the fashion that Kuwait once drilled Iraq's Rumala fields in the early 1990s. Incensed and incentivized, Doha acted against Assad and his Iranian backers.

ISIS's annual expenditure was said to be 2 billion dollars a year; Acting like a a Fortune 500 firm, ISIS issued a slick annual reports in 2012 and 2013, itemizing attacks and other successes and targets.

The monies ISIS has accessed are breath taking. Secretary of Defense Chuck Hegel put it, "They're beyond just a terrorist group. They marry ideology, a sophistication of strategic and tactical military prowess. They are tremendously well-funded."

A campaign of maneuver--involving towed field guns, armored tracked vehicles, including tanks-plowing at speed through a trackless desert. ISIS columns advanced using satellites, and thermal cameras. This kind of campaign is not within the competence of depleted Al Qaeda fighters, or of volunteers from the ranks of Libya's militia, no less the disaffected Europeans flocking to ISIS ranks.

The ISIS invasion that reached to Mosul and the gates of Baghdad was abetted by leadership from Saddam Hussein's long-disbanded army, including colonels and generals, and by Baath Party officials. ISIS' push into Iraq gave Sunni elites their opportunity to strike back at their nemesis, Prime Minister Nuri El Maliki.,

After taking Mosul, the Islamic State installed a Baathist and former Iraqi army general, Azhar al-Obeidi, as the new governor. Another former Baathist general, Ahmed Abdul Rashid, was named governor of Tikrit. These are among the people, said former CIA analyst Kenneth Pollack, with "a long history of running Iraq.... _t just feels right and natural to the people that they should be in charge."

Notwithstanding ISIS claims that is an agent of a seventh century wisdom, ISIS operates like a multinational mercenary army, with a marketing and media subsidiary, employing professionals to conduct a savvy marketing campaign. The repulsive YouTube snuff films released to horrify and goad the West may appeal to psychopaths. But most of ISIS media efforts, like "The Clanging of the Swords IV" -- a feature length film-- use drone-born cameras, slow-motion graphics, complicated special effects, professionally mixed sound tracks, and expensive cameras.

ISIS has access to state of the art computer and social media, including widely available smart phone "apps" like Dawn of Glad Tidings, software that posts tens of thousands of tweets a day, using third-party accounts--making ISIS messages all but impervious to firewalls. ISIS also devised "Diaspora"--a decentralized network, hosting recruiting materials with production values commonly found in Madison Avenue produced ads for soup or soap. "Diaspora" is all but impervious to firewalls and electronic counter-measures. The ultraconservative desert traditions of the earliest Muslims would not seem to cultivate this type of talent without the most expensive kind of help.

Despite still swelling ISIS ranks, amazing initial success, ISIS money and backing are slipping away. In early August, when ISIS fighters decided to move north towards Erbil, the capital of the Kurdish regional government, it was the start of their undoing. Within hours, President Obama sent fighter jets and heavily armed American advisors to assist in the rescue of the Kurdish Peshmerga fighters. Soon, France joined inarming Peshmerga fighters. Then the United Kingdom and Germany loosed their stores of light arms. Germany sent special units. And, then, Iran joined the United States in pressing Iraq's Prime Minister, Nouri al-Maliki to step down.

ISIS was rocked, but not down, partly buoyed by continued Turkish support. The Turks still held up U.S. supplies for Kurdish fighters. But then Vice President Biden chastised the Turks for supporting ISIS. To drive the point home, the Turks were compelled to rescind a celebratory victory party, on the occasion of gaining a much coveted Security Council seat at the United Nations. The Turks had received letters from 160 members promising them support for their bid for seat. They thought they were a shoo-in. But this September, the Americans withdrew support. When the secret votes were counted, all Turkey could garner was 60 votes. As one astute Turkish observer noted, Obama might not have left a horse's head on Erodogan's pillow, but it amounted to the same thing.

By early November, Turkey allow the Peshmerga safe passage across the Turkish frontier in order to join the fight against ISIS in Syria. And only in the last few days, Vice President Biden and Erodogan ended little publicized talks with an announcement of $135 million for humanitarian aid for Syrian refugees, including those in Turkey. There was no mention of the American-run NATO base at Incirlik, Turkey. NATO base at Incirlik, Some commentators wrote that the continuous unmanned operations from Incirlik would also include manned strikes.

Though it is clear that Turkey has tacked to a strong wind, Turkey is painfully aware that the American-led effort to arm Kurds against ISIS will accelerate a redefinition of a hundred-year old regional order defined in the detritus of World War One. The Levant's remodeling has began with the succession of American interventions. ISIS is dangerous, to be sure, but it is just a part of America and the region's new calculus. How to face an unwelcome future defined by power, interests, oil, and religion is the puzzle. The resignation of Secretary of Defense Chuck Hegel augers that America's bearings are unsteady, still._


----------



## kollang

LoveIcon said:


> lol... hanooz zaeef ast, man beshtar englisi sohbat mikunam. fikar mikunum ye dukhtar brai farsi niazdaram




In like nis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

haman10 said:


> kid ? ma'am be sure i'm so old* i could have a granddaughter *
> 
> 
> 
> night sis




Grandpa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> Grandpa?



not that old  but just sayin ..... 

i'm in my mid 20s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

haman10 said:


> not that old  but just sayin .....
> 
> i'm in my mid 20s


grandpa in mid 20s is scary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Akheilos said:


> grandpa in mid 20s is scary


yeah i guess it is 

there is so much to it , you know

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> beram yekam aab bezanam sooratam


@haman10 aziz, Ab ro beriz oonjaee ke misooze

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

kollang said:


> In like nis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> @haman10 aziz, Ab ro beriz oonjaee ke misooze


missing ahmadinejad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> i'm in my mid 20s


You can't be serious !
Why doesn't this forum follow a child access restriction policy?
I think I am gonna put you guys in my ignore list, you little underaged childs.
What a useless endeavors I have performed here, to catch up to my rhythm all you guys needed was just some time to grow up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> You can't be serious !
> Why doesn't this forum follow a child access restriction policy?
> I think I am gonna put you guys in my ignore list, you little underaged childs.
> What a useless endeavors I have performed here, to catch up to my rhythm all you guys needed was just some time to grow up.


sry old man , its not an oldie forum . go take your aspirins and watch your kids grow up dude .

hire a masseuse and enjoy whats left of your life , pray more .....

what are u doing in a military forum anyways ? you like hanging with youth or what ? i hope u don't have one of those "philic" syndromes , you know ....

so yeah , a guy in his mid-20s is considered old for this stuff , let alone a single grandpa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

LoveIcon said:


> lol... hanooz zaeef ast, man beshtar englisi sohbat mikunam. fikar mikunum ye dukhtar brai farsi niazdaram



I will tell your wife you're looking for a girl to learn farsi .
Be careful .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

The SiLent crY said:


> I will tell your wife you're looking for a girl to learn farsi .
> Be careful .



I was talking in context of teacher

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

LoveIcon said:


> I was talking in context of teacher



Do you know how serious and jealous wives are ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

*Death Sentence Upheld For Iranian Internet Activist*

November 25, 2014

Iranian opposition websites are reporting that an appeal court in Iran has confirmed the death sentence for an Internet activist who allegedly insulted Prophet Muhammad.

Soheil Arabi was reportedly arrested last year by the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps over his posts on Facebook, where he is said to have been active under different names.

Arabi’s wife, Nastaran Naeimi, has said that printouts of Arabi’s alleged Facebook posts are the only proof that authorities have provided against him.

She said her husband, a photographer by profession, had not personally written some of the posts which served as basis for his conviction.

In recent months, a number of Facebook activists have been sentenced to jail in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Solomon2 said:


> View attachment 160328
> 
> *Death Sentence Upheld For Iranian Internet Activist*
> 
> November 25, 2014
> 
> Iranian opposition websites are reporting that an appeal court in Iran has confirmed the death sentence for an Internet activist who allegedly insulted Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> Soheil Arabi was reportedly arrested last year by the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps over his posts on Facebook, where he is said to have been active under different names.
> 
> Arabi’s wife, Nastaran Naeimi, has said that printouts of Arabi’s alleged Facebook posts are the only proof that authorities have provided against him.
> 
> She said her husband, a photographer by profession, had not personally written some of the posts which served as basis for his conviction.
> 
> In recent months, a number of Facebook activists have been sentenced to jail in Iran.


poor activist 

tell me abt the kids in gaza zionist beyatch ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

haman10 said:


> poor activist
> 
> tell me abt the kids in gaza zionist beyatch ......


Any criticism of the Islamic Republic is entirely repudiated by Accusing Those Evil Zionists of Something, right? 

poor activist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Solomon2 said:


> Any criticism of the Islamic Republic is entirely repudiated by Accusing Those Evil Zionists of Something, right?


no its not , its just harsh coming from a zionist you know ?

its like hitler complaining about jesus christ's racism . just a little dipped in shyte .



Solomon2 said:


> poor activist.


poor gaza kids .

he had that shit coming , but did those kids too ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Solomon2 said:


> Any criticism of the Islamic Republic is entirely repudiated by Accusing Those Evil Zionists of Something, right?
> 
> poor activist.


ignore that basiji mercenary troll.
Thanks for sharing the news, although it is not a unique event. Islamic republic has killed tens of thousands of political/human rights activists.
1988 executions of Iranian political prisoners - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Chain murders of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Khavaran cemetery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Zahra Kazemi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ali-Akbar Sa'idi Sirjani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Farzad Kamangar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I can literally make this list 100 times longer by just mentioning the name of innocent civilians and incidents that they are killed by Iranian regime.


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @New @rmi5
> dostan in mostanad ro didid
> 
> MUST SEE : Why We Need More Nuclear Power
> 
> man ke keyli bahre bordam
> حداقلش فهمیدم که این انرژی های سبز و کشورهای سبز .......متاسفانه رویای اغراق شده هستند
> 
> البته من هنوز هم به تکنولوژی روس-اتم اطمینان ندارم
> کسی در مورد ایمنی نیروگاههای روس-اتم اطلاعاتی داره؟؟؟؟





> With this documentary , you will see That The nuclear energy is an environmentally-friendly energy
> Why wind and solar energy are NOT environmentally-friendly energy
> 
> Source: MUST SEE : Why We Need More Nuclear Power


^^^ Bunch of crap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> thanks for caring .


dadash golam , taraf amricaee nist , sahyoniste .

motmaen bash be **** ham nemigire ke tou iran che etefaghati miofte . aslan motmaen bash vase hich ki mohem nist be joz khodemoon azize delam .

pas are , oun aslan "care" nemikone vase mano shoma , hamintor ke shoma va man vasamoon mohem nist ounja che etefaghi miofte . har rouz too nigeria adam koshte mishe , kesi dar moredesh sohbat mikone ? har rooz too pakistan bomb gozari hast , kesi yek kalame dar moredesh minevise ? na azizam .

ama een mozooaat shodan headline tamami khabar gozari haye khareji . dar mored KSA chi ? vaziat ounja badtare ya iran ? dige yani az ounja ham badtar ? hala boro saudi arabia ru search kon too google . bebin chi miad 

khialet rahat bashe amsaal solomon ke hodood 7 milliard gheyr irani hastan makhsoosan israeliash aslan vase na man na shoma na oun "activist" arzeshe pashizi ghael nistan .

ma dard haye kheyli bozorg tari darim az oun .... taraf kharboze khorde paye larzesham mishine ....

shoma faghat be dide siasi be mozooat negah mikonid @New 

ama bo'd ejtemaie hast ke be fana rafte , motaesefane farhang ma dige farhang irani-islami nist ..... yek farhang ashghal va mix az extremism va westernism hast .

moshkele ma een khabar ha hast :

اعترافات تکان دهنده پزشک اسیدپاش - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

به گزارش مشرق، روزنامه ایران در گزارشی در باره اسیدپاشی به صورت دکتر سیامند انوری مدیر بیمارستان ضیائیان نوشت: پس از ساعت‌ها عملیات تحقیقی، پلیس به سرنخی از یک جراح عمومی رسید که عضو هیأت علمی دانشگاه نیز بود و از مدت‌ها پیش با مدیر بیمارستان ضیائیان اختلاف داشته است.
در حالی که دوربین‌های مداربسته در مسیر بیمارستان ضیائیان به ده ونک ردپایی از دو موتورسوار با کلاه ایمنی پیش روی کارآگاهان قرار نداده بود تیم پلیسی، جراح گوارش را مظنون شماره یک شناخت.

بدین ترتیب ساعت ۲۲ شب یکشنبه – ۲۶ ساعت بعد از اسیدپاشی – کارآگاهان خانه جراح کینه‌جو را در پونک شناسایی کردند و با اطمینان از اینکه فریبرز ۴۰ ساله نزد اعضای خانواده‌اش است کلید عملیات دستگیری را زده و خیلی زود وی دستگیر شد.این جراح کینه‌جو در همان دقایق نخست دستگیری در حالی که باور نداشت به دام افتاده باشد پذیرفت در اسیدپاشی به دکتر انوری نقش داشته و این اقدام را با همدستی برادرزاده‌اش انجام داده است. با راهنمایی‌های جراح کینه‌جو کارآگاهان در کمتر از ۲۰ دقیقه خانه «محمدرضا» ۲۱ ساله که دانشجوی ترم آخر مهندسی نفت است را در پونک شناسایی کردند و وی نیز گرفتار شد.

محمدرضا که می‌خواست خود را بی‌اطلاع از جرم نشان دهد وقتی موتورسیکلت و کلاه ایمنی‌ها از پارکینگ خانه‌شان پیدا شد و شنید عمویش به اسیدپاشی اعتراف کرده است سر به زیر انداخت و گفت: «وقتی عمویم که الگوی من در تحصیل و شخصیت اجتماعی بود از بدرفتاری‌های یکی از مدیران بیمارستان حرف‌هایی زد و شنیدم که به‌خاطر دکتر انوری ضربه کاری بسیاری به عمویم که پس از یک عمر تحصیل و تجربه جراح عمومی شده بود وارد شده است پذیرفتم در انتقامگیری از این پزشک با عموفریبرز همدستی کنم.»

وی افزود: «عمویم طوری حرف می‌زد که مطمئن بودم کینه زیادی به دل گرفته است تا اینکه پیشنهاد داد با اسیدپاشی به دکتر انوری هم انتقام بگیرم و هم تلنگری به او بزنیم تا دست از رفتارهای خود بردارد و در واقع زهرچشم بگیریم، عمویم به من پول داد تا موتور و کلاه ایمنی بخرم سپس خواست اسید تهیه کنم، من نیز به مغازه ابزار ساختمان رفته و اسیدسولفوریک خریدم و چون دلم سوخت و نمی‌خواستیم صدمه زیادی به دکتر انوری وارد شود اسید را رقیق کردیم.»

فریبرز – جراح عمومی – نیز به تیم تحقیق گفت: «من مرتب از سوی دکتر انوری اذیت می‌شدم. وی بارها باعث تغییر سمت‌های من یا جلوگیری از ارتقای شغلی‌ام شده بود، به‌خاطر همین کینه زیادی به دل داشتم و همیشه می‌خواستم از او انتقام بگیرم.» این جراح ادامه داد: وقتی محمدرضا راضی به همکاری شد و همه لوازم را برای اسیدپاشی تهیه کرد شب حادثه با هم سوار موتور شدیم، هر دو کلاه ایمنی داشتیم و مطمئن بودیم ردپایی از ما بر جای نمی‌ماند خصوصاً اینکه تصور داشتم هیچ‌گاه پلیس یا مقامات قضایی در این اسیدپاشی به من که جراح عمومی هستم شک نخواهند کرد.

با خیالی آسوده دکتر انوری را که خودش به تنهایی سوار آمبولانس بود و به خانه‌اش می‌رفت تعقیب کردیم تا اینکه وارد فرعی‌های ده‌ونک شدیم، هوا تاریک و خیابان‌ها خلوت بود و وقتی قربانی آمبولانس را پارک کرد و پیاده شد به او نزدیک شدیم، از نزدیک رودررو بودیم اما کلاه ایمنی نمی‌گذاشت او مرا بشناسد، ضربه‌ای به دکتر انوری زدم او نیزمقاومت کرد که کلاه ایمنی ام از سرم افتاد و همین لحظه از محمدرضا خواستم اسید را بپاشد برادرزاده‌ام که سمت چپ وی بود اسید را پاشید، صدای سوختم‌سوختم‌هایش را که شنیدیم سوار بر موتور پا به فرار گذاشتیم.

وی افزود: «وقتی ماجرای این اسیدپاشی در روزنامه‌ها و سایت‌های خبری منتشر شد احساس نمی‌کردم دستگیر شویم.»

na khabar haee mesle oun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

New said:


> man negahesh nakardam, mishe dar 4 khat tozih bedi ke toosh chi mige?
> 
> 
> khob bashe farz kon ma mikhaym az dide shoma be masael negah konim.
> inja ye masale morede tavafogh tarafein hast:
> jame'eye iran be lahaz osoul farhangi va ejtemaee dar vaze besyar besyar badi gharar dare.
> 
> 
> 1) khob hala mitooni tozih bedi ke ellat ro chi midooni? (faghat az in lahaz in soalo mikonam ke dadan hich pasokhi bedoon shenakht rishe haye mo'zal nemitoone kargosha bashe)
> 2) rahkar mad'de nazar jenabe aali baraye hal in moshkelat chi hast?


Salam

Moshkele farhangiye faghat o faghat bekhatere keyfiyate payine nezame amuzeshiye.va nezame amuzeshi ham zire nazare dolate.be nazare man be jaye yad dadan englisi va riazi to bazi mahde kudak ha va dabestan ha bayad kelas haye akhlaghi va ejtemae barashun bezaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> salam dadash. bebin haman jan avalan man kheyli dooset daram mikhaastam javab nadam


salam , fadaye to beram dadash  ama che rabti dare , darim bahs mikonim va shoma age reply koni man hichvaght narahat nemisham .

nemibini @New jan rouzi 10 bar ma ru barbar mikhoone ?  mage man narahat misham ? 



rahi2357 said:


> midoonam taraf chikarasto inke ahamiat bede ya na baram mohem nist . haghighatesh baram moheme ke irania
> 
> ahamiat bedan ke khabaresho inja be farsi gozashtamo kesi ahamiat nadad .ama azize del, man be shakhse fekr
> 
> mikonam age doshmanet ham harf e haghi zad niazi nist chon bahash doshmani ba harf e haghesh ham mokhalefat
> 
> koni . be nazar e man haghighat hichvaght nabayad fadaaye maslahat beshe . va age rastesh o bekhay be nazaram
> 
> yekam ajibe ke ye ede tasvir e digeyi az din be namayesh bezarano az tarafi peyrovanesh ba sokooteshoon az in
> 
> amal hemayat konand. aya be onvane yek mosalmoon in ro ghabol dari ?


1- kheyli khoshhalam ke migi vasam mohem nist oun taraf chi fekr mikone , chon moghe ie ke neveshti "tnx for caring" vaghean negaran shodam .

har adam agheli midoone ke ouna "don't give a rats *** about us" 

2- bebin khodet midooni ke man be ghole rmi5 terrorist  basijiam  rastesho bekhay kheyli ham behesh eftekhar mikonam . albate soe tafahom nashe ha , tou kol zendegim pamo tooye otagh basij madrese ham nazashtam , va aslan hich affiliationi ba sazman ya gorouhi be esme basij nadaram . mesle hame daram zendegi khodamo mikonamo kari be kar kesi nadaram .

man rish nadaram dadash , etefaghan 3 tighe mikonam  ahangam hame kharejian  

hata jalebe bedooni ke che afradi too daneshgah miran va alaki ozv basij mishan ya miran nahad rahbari vase pache khari  ye mosht ........ begzarim .

man ba azadi bayan movafegham , ama vaghti taraf miad va be moghadasat mardom , be dine mardom tohin mikone dar vaghe hamoontor ke goftam kharboze khorde va bayad paye larzesham beshine .

harvaght IRI bar khalaf constitution amal kard , oun moghe iraad ha varedan . ama ba arz sharmandegi be nazaram dare bar asas ghanoon asasi amal mishe . ama ba een vojood ehsasam een hast ke dar injor mavaghe "execution" sakhtgiri hastesh va bayad narmtar barkhord she 

3- dar mored irad be hagh gereftan khareji ha , na azizam man movafegh nistam 

ounha 2 rou va ria kar hastand . kesi bayad az iran enteghad kone (hata be hagh) ke khodesh jenayat kar jangi nabashe . tou tarikhe 7000 sale iran , ke aksaresh super power boodim , hich vaght tou jang hamoon be andaze 1/10000000 ina ham adam nakoshtim .

pas har ki lecture bede , ama gheyr irania hagh lecture dadan nadaran .

moghe ie ke yek nafar mesle abii miad va mige iran ru bayad kharab kard dobare az nou sakhtesh , een harf kheyli kamtar tohin amiz hast ta lecture yek terrorist mesle solomon . midooni chera ? 



rahi2357 said:


> amal hemayat konand. aya be onvane yek mosalmoon in ro ghabol dari ?


een aye sha'an nozool dare , va har sokhan jaee O har nokte makani darad . 

ba een hesab , ISIS ham age bokoshim , engar kole zamin ru be ghatl resoondim ? bale ?



New said:


> 1) khob hala mitooni tozih bedi ke ellat ro chi midooni? (faghat az in lahaz in soalo mikonam ke dadan hich pasokhi bedoon shenakht rishe haye mo'zal nemitoone kargosha bashe)


momkene gooshet por shode bashe az een kalame , ama midoonam ham khodet ham baghiye vaghean behesh eteghad darid .

SOFT WAR . SMART POWER ......



New said:


> rahkar mad'de nazar jenabe aali baraye hal in moshkelat chi hast?


bazgasht be farhang aslimoon , ke be een rahatia nist .

man nemitoonam rah hal bedam vasash , chon rastesh mitoone sakht tarin kare momkene bashe



New said:


> bishtar mikhastam pasokh fard ma'loom al hali mesle hamano bedounam


chi migi pire mard ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

New said:


> mitoonam ghabool nakonam?


na 

doostan @rahi2357 @New sharmande yekam az darsa aghabam , shab reply midam 

fln bye

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> na
> 
> doostan @rahi2357 @New sharmande yekam darsa aghabam , shab reply midam
> 
> fln bye


lol, omidvaram kheyli aghab miboodi ke dige in vara nabinimet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> lol, omidvaram kheyli aghab miboodi ke dige in vara nabinimet


sharmande , joze 10 nafar aval kelasam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

New said:


> Lol 4 khat,
> ye jouri tabligh mikoni adam shak mikone ke nakone tooye kare sakhte niroogah atomi hasti ,
> mikham ghabl az inke beshinam negahesh konam bedounam plot video dar morede chi hast?
> aya gofte ke masalan energy baady ye sarab va tavahom va tote'e hast va hame bayad be samte tolid atomi beran?
> be har hal shoma ke mod'daee hasti that's a game changer va ba baghiye mostanad haye 20 sal akhir motefavete bayad betouni dar 4 khat jan mayeye bahs ro tozih bedi ya na?
> 
> 
> 
> salam merci az pasokhet,
> bishtar mikhastam pasokh fard ma'loom al hali mesle hamano bedounam
> 
> dar morede pasokhet
> mitoonam ghaboul nakonam?
> na inke system amouzeshi iran mozakhraf va bihoude va charand nabashe, balke be in khater ke amar mige bache ha kamtar az 10 darsad amouzeshhaye ejtemaee shoono az madares va amouzeshgah ha kasb mikonan.
> saniyan baraye amouzesh nasl ba akhlagh niazmand moalemin ba akhlagh hastim, ke dar inja bayad posrsid ki mikhad in moalem haro tarbiat kone, ke dobare masale barmigarde be chalesh morgh va takhm morgh.
> salesan, mage alan kam kelas ha va zang haye, masalan, akhlagh, dini, ghoraan va parvareshi darim?
> natije ee ke alan dar jame'e mibini hasel 35 sal hamin kels haye dini, ghoran va prvareshi hast.


Kamelan mokhalefam

Systeme amuzeshi mostaghiman 10 darsad momkene tasir dashte bashe.dorost.vali 90 darsad ham tasire qeire mostaghim dare.pedar madari ke system e amuzeshi beheshun yad nadade nahve barkhord ba bache ha ro nemitunan khub bache hashuno tarbiat konan.be nazaram hame chi bar migarde be systeme amuzeshi.

Dar zemn quran o dini che rabti daran be bache haye khordsal?tarbiati ham ta unja ke midunam dar doreye rahnamayi(sabegh) dashtim.manzure bande amuzesh haye avaliye va ebtedayi dar doran e mahd va dabestane ke az hame dore ha mohem taran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> مستند های قدیمی تا به حال بیشتر در 2 محور می چرخیدند
> محور خطرات انرژی اتمی ( چرنوبیل و فوکوشیما و اختلال ژنتیک و نشت مواد اتمی و ترس و انفجار و تشعشع و موجودات فرانکن اشتاینی
> و محوربی ضرر بودن انرژی های خورشیدی و بادی ( هوای پاک و اسمون ابی و زندگی پایدار وانرژی بی نهایت خورشید
> 
> البته مستندش از نوع توهم توطئه و دستهای پنهان هم نیست
> 
> این مستند بیشتر دور این محور ها می چرخه
> 
> که ایا در اینده زمین با افزایش جمعیت زمین می توان به انرژی های خورشیدی اتکا کرد .؟
> ایا واقعا انرژی بادی و خورشیدی بی خطر تر از هسته ای هست؟​میزان مرگ و میر ناشی از مصرف هر کدام از انرژی ها چقدر است؟؟؟
> ایا واقعا کشور های سبز کمتر از کشور های اتمی هوا را الوده می کنند؟؟؟
> ایا واقعا انرژی هسته ای تجدید ناپذیز هست؟
> تشعشعات خطرناک هسته ای چقدر به واقعیت نزدیک هستند؟؟
> با تکنولوژی امروز .......ایا انرژی های سبز ...واقعا سبز هستند؟؟
> ایا جمعیت های سبز و مبارزه با انرژی اتمی در اینده هم حرفی خواهند داشت؟؟
> بررسی واقعیت و رویاهای منبع انرژی اینده کره زمین
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> اصلا من رو ییهو 180 درجه چرخوند
> من اتفاقا قصد داشتم یه پکیج 1000 واتی سولار پنل دولتی (از اینایی که صدا وسیما تبلیغات می کنه) رو بخرم
> 
> بیخیال ...... گور بابای سازمان محیط زیست
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> برم پول جمع کنم یدونه مینی راکتور نسل چهر بخرم بزارم تو موتورخونه
> 
> 
> View attachment 160685


Thanks man. 
I am gonna watch it tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> poor activist
> 
> tell me abt the kids in gaza zionist beyatch ......



Do you know which other forums does this zio writes.

I'm already engaging him in two different forums....



Solomon2 said:


> View attachment 160328
> 
> *Death Sentence Upheld For Iranian Internet Activist*
> 
> November 25, 2014
> 
> Iranian opposition websites are reporting that an appeal court in Iran has confirmed the death sentence for an Internet activist who allegedly insulted Prophet Muhammad.
> 
> Soheil Arabi was reportedly arrested last year by the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps over his posts on Facebook, where he is said to have been active under different names.
> 
> Arabi’s wife, Nastaran Naeimi, has said that printouts of Arabi’s alleged Facebook posts are the only proof that authorities have provided against him.
> 
> She said her husband, a photographer by profession, had not personally written some of the posts which served as basis for his conviction.
> 
> In recent months, a number of Facebook activists have been sentenced to jail in Iran.



Their country, their rule.... and don't play the higher moral ground..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rahi2357

Meanwhile in Egypt .






@haman10
Dude . i am sorry. in that special case you are right .  0-1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Do you know which other forums does this zio writes.
> 
> I'm already engaging him in two different forums....
> 
> 
> 
> Their country, their rule.... and don't play the higher moral ground..
> View attachment 160855


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


>


Mate, i don't like this guy....he is spreading shıt everywhere.

This guy is a full-time troll. Praises Israel, demotes every country that opposes Israel. He even has a website for that purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Mate, i don't like this guy....he is spreading shıt everywhere.
> 
> This guy is a full-time troll. Praises Israel, demotes every country that opposes Israel. He even has a website for that purpose.



As long as he is a polite person and is not trolling, that is fine.
BTW, what he posted here, was about inhumane actions of Iranian regime against innocent civilians. Don't shoot the messenger, bro


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> As long as he is a polite person and is not trolling, that is fine.
> BTW, what he posted here, was about inhumane actions of Iranian regime against innocent civilians. Don't shoot the messenger, bro



Look to other site from time to time. You'll understand me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Look to other site from time to time. You'll understand me.


You mean Pak Affairs? I have not looked in it for a long time. But, as long as he remains polite, and avoids trolling, he is fine by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> You mean Pak Affairs? I have not looked in it for a long time. But, as long as he remains polite, and avoids trolling, he is fine by me.


You should look. Also to my answer to your question about E=mc^2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> You should look. Also to my answer to your question about E=mc^2



Where is your answer bro?


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Where is your answer bro?


Here. 

"Rmi i'm guessing. C as the speed of light should be in vacuum. As light's speed will vary while passing through mediums ? Did i get it ?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Here.
> 
> "Rmi i'm guessing. C as the speed of light should be in vacuum. As light's speed will vary while passing through mediums ? Did i get it ?"



Well, actually in non-vacuum spaces, we use phase velocity for the light, which is somehow its effective speed, and can be derived by dividing C over refractive index. For air, refractive index is very close to one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Sinan said:


> Their country, their rule.... and don't play the higher moral ground.


You never fail to castigate me for what you perceive as _my_ moral failings. You just don't want to make an embarrassing admission, that's all. Why shouldn't Turks oppose you and your ilk, given your such toadying weakness?


----------



## rmi5

@New

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Well, actually in non-vacuum spaces, we use phase velocity for the light, which is somehow its effective speed, and can be derived by dividing C over refractive index. For air, refractive index is very close to one.



Did you forgot your own question ?


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> به نظر من از عوامل اصلی نژاد پرستی رضا پهلوی و اتاتورک ومیشل عفلق است
> که البته این عقیده رو برای حکومت بر مردم خودشون گسترش دادن
> میشه گفت که این عقیده برای حکومت انها مشروعیت می اورد
> شاید هم اگر من تو همان دوران جای اونها بودم ... همین کار را می کردم
> البته نمی توان کمک انگلستان برای روی کار امدن اینها را نادیده گرفت
> سیاست هم همان تفرقه بیانداز و حکومت کن بود
> هدف هم نابود کردن امپراطوری عثمانی بود و تقسیم این امپراطوری بین دولت های غربی
> و تشکیل اسراییل که هنوز بعد از 60 سال عامل اختلاف و جنگ شده
> 
> نژاد پرستی و افراط گرایی دینی و وطن پرستی ......... 3 تا از عوامل نابودی بشریت هستند


bebin azizam , az ghadim goftan kafer hame ra be kish khod pendarad 

ma nezhad parast nistim va kesi ham dar zendegie vaghe ie nadidim nezhad parast bashe 

aslan ye jahan 3vomi ru che be nezhad parasti 

be har hal , oun fardi ke negaran nezhad parasti hast , yeki az kasif tarin nezhad parasta ie hast ke ta hala didam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Solomon2 said:


> You never fail to castigate me for what you perceive as _my_ moral failings.


As i said in my previous post, you praise Israel, demote every country that opposes Israel. I'm right on my perceive.



Solomon2 said:


> You just don't want to make an embarrassing admission, that's all. *Why shouldn't Turks oppose you and your ilk*, given your such toadying weakness?


That's your fantasy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @New


Hey man,
I am not able to see those vids, as in this shitty piece of land, you need a proxy to see those vids and at the moment I have no access to that, what's it about? I'll watch it later.



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> نژاد پرستی و افراط گرایی دینی و وطن پرستی ......... 3 تا از عوامل نابودی بشریت هستند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


>


be nazaram vatan parasti yekamish khoobe  

ye kochoolosh , midooni ? 



rahi2357 said:


> About this .
> View attachment 160922






Shahryar Hedayati said:


> یک دلیل نابود نشدن نژاد پرستی در قرن 21 این است که
> هیچ فرد نژاد پرستی خود را نژاد پرست نمی داند
> وگرنه اگه ما به خودمون هم نگاه کنیم ... بعضی وقتها از استدلالهای نژاد پرستی ... برای دفاع از خودمون استفاده می کنیم


daghighan , afarin kheyli ghashang gofti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> vatan parasti yekamish khoobe


Vatan parasti hamash hemaghate


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> به اون میگن وطن دوستی که قطعا برای نگه داشتن اتحاد جامعه لازم است
> البته اگر جامعه شما یک جامعه ازهم گسیخته باشد


ghataan manzoor az parastesh tooye kalameye vatan parasti , parastesh be ma'naye vaghe ie kalame nist .

be har hal , bazam movafegham . vatan doosti dar hadi ke khoob ya bad , too sakhti ya rou haye khoob , keshvaret ru doost dashte bashi va hade aghal be khake moghadesesh tooye yek forum bi arzesh tohin nakoni



New said:


> Vatan parasti hamash hemaghate


vase ouna ie ke shahid shodan ta alan shoma be ghole khodet rahat pool dar biari , hemaghat nabood .

tanha kari ke mitoonid bokonid ine ke be khak keshvar khodetoon tohin nakonid , afrad ziadi vase yek vajab az een khak shahid shodan .

be hormat khoon oun ha , be khaak keshvar nagid "shitty piece of land "

veghean motaesefam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

bahs ru avaz konid lotfan , man miam inja yekam chiz yad begiram , alaki vared da'va haye bache gane misham .

@rahi2357 yekam az oun akshat vaght kardi upload kon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

Sinan said:


> As i said in my previous post, you praises Israel, demote every country that opposes Israel. I'm right on my perceive.


What's wrong with praising Israel over countries that oppose Israel? Is that some sort of crime? Oh, I forget, in your country it _is,_ isn't it?


----------



## -SINAN-

Solomon2 said:


> What's wrong with praising Israel over countries that oppose Israel? Is that some sort of crime? Oh, I forget, in your country it _is,_ isn't it?



Not being objective, being biased. I'm not saying you shouldn't be allowed to talk. Everybody has right to present their opinions. However people in this forum should know your nature and your ulterior motive.

In this matter you have no difference from Erdoğan....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@Solomon2 


welcome to my ignore list .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @Solomon2
> 
> 
> welcome to my ignore list .....


dude is crazy 

at least other zionists in the forum keep some people in their circle no matter what , but this dude ....  

engages everyone


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan @xenon54 

Have you read about this before? Weird incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Have you read about this before? Weird incident.
> 
> View attachment 161142


lmao ...

babak taghvaie again with his BS spew spree ....

did u read his article on the assessment of iranian bombing in iraq ? 

its posted on aviationist . go check it out ..... this guy is really overwhelmed by the self-assumption that he actually knows sth .

chand ta az bache ha az jomle sami (mishnasish) mikhan jedi jedi beran vezarat etelaat began een che maskhare bazi een yaroo dar avorde

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Nope when did it happen?


Serpentine said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Have you read about this before? Weird incident.
> 
> View attachment 161142


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Nope when did it happen?



In May and June 2014.
It may or may not have been happened, so take it with a pinch of salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Have you read about this before? Weird incident.
> 
> View attachment 161142



Mate, do you believe (i'm not saying otherwise) it is true....we generally hear about these things in the Turkish media.

In example, in May 2014 a Russian IL-20 flew parallel to our border (didn't violate our airspace) in response Tuaf scrambled 8 F-16s and intercept the Russian aircraft.

So... i think we would have heard if Iranian aircrafts violated our border. Website of the General Staff gives daily information about these incidents.

In case these incidents are true...i would say there is no need for these dangerous maneuvers between friendly countries. This incidents can cause accidents which happened between Greece and Turkey more than once.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @Solomon2
> 
> welcome to my ignore list .....


Do you even have a choice?


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> چرا شدید بود
> اون سردار سلامی داشت می گفت ما تو عراق جنگنده نداریم
> از اون ور بابک داشت دفترچه پرواز منتشر می کرد
> 
> @haman10
> هامان اون قسمت از پست های قبلیت که توش پست من هم هست رو پاک کن چون من بعد از یک ساعت همه پستام رو پاک می کنم .... بعدا برامون درد سر میشه
> 
> من خودم زنگ زدم به 113 از طرف خواستم که خودمو معرفی نکنم


haalaa chera be khodet feshaar miyaari?
fekr mikoni ke babak Taghvaeee, chizhayi ke migeh, gheyr az ettelaa'aaat e soukhteh hast? inhaa ra already amrica va israel midounand pesar jan  baraaye hamin ham vezaarat ettelaa'aat care nemikoneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Solomon2 said:


> Do you even have a choice?


don't even bother , he does NOT see your posts


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> پاکش کن اون پست لعنتی رو


nemikonam 

doost nadaram paak konam , mikhay chi kar koni ?  aslan che kari az dastet miad ? 

just kidding , its done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Mate, do you believe (i'm not saying otherwise) it is true....we generally hear about these things in the Turkish media.
> 
> In example, in May 2014 a Russian IL-20 flew parallel to our border (didn't violate our airspace) in response Tuaf scrambled 8 F-16s and intercept the Russian aircraft.
> 
> So... i think we would have heard if Iranian aircrafts violated our border. Website of the General Staff gives daily information about these incidents.
> 
> In case these incidents are true...i would say there is no need for these dangerous maneuvers between friendly countries. This incidents can cause accidents which happened between Greece and Turkey more than once.



Yes, I also believe there shouldn't be any overreacting in these kinds of incidents, unless it's proved that there is a bad intention.
If you read that news, TuAf has for moments violated Iran's airspace, then Iran scrambles jets, violates Turkish airspace, then Turkey scrambles jets and again violates Iran's airspace and so on.

This is truly unnecessary since we are not in any border disputes or state of war. It's always good to be battle ready though, but if true, it was unnecessary. Most probably, it's another false story by this guy, he claims too many bold things every once in a while, so we should consider it false, unless being proved as true.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Solomon2

haman10 said:


> don't even bother , he does NOT see your posts


The question was meant for _you._


----------



## -SINAN-

Solomon2 said:


> The question was meant for _you._



Was it for me....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Was it for me....


how dare u ? 

it was obviously for me 

@Solomon2 : this is my answer : GFU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

I'm back (for now).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daneshmand

Most dangerous job. Truly scary:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Most dangerous job. Truly scary:



These guys aren't wearing any lanyards or harnesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> These guys aren't wearing any lanyards or harnesses.



Safety first:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Safety first:


That was an interesting video. From the way he's talking it seems that it's an optional requirement in Iran. Here, if you're working above 3 meters, you must wear a harness and a lanyard. If you're caught not wearing a harness you're fired immediately. That said, when I used to work up high I always used to wear my harness without tying off. One time I sat on top of one of these tanks (on the edge) without tying off lol. 70 feet up and the tank didn't have a roof so there was nothing between me and the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> That was an interesting video. From the way he's talking it seems that it's an optional requirement in Iran. Here, if you're working above 3 meters, you must wear a harness and a lanyard. If you're caught not wearing a harness you're fired immediately. That said, when I used to work up high I always used to wear my harness without tying off. One time I sat on top of one of these tanks (on the edge) without tying off lol. 70 feet up and the tank didn't have a roof so there was nothing between me and the ground.



I do not think it is optional. But like many things in Iran, people have no respect for the law and regulations. At the most basic level, Iranian culture is not a safety conscious culture. In fact as per WHO statistics, Iran has a very high rate of non-intentional injuries and death (accidents), whether in home, work place or on the roads. I think such motivational lectures as that video should be encouraged to create a safety conscious culture. And what you did also is unwise. But then what can we expect from an Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> I do not think it is optional. But like many things in Iran, people have no respect for the law and regulations. At the most basic level, Iranian culture is not a safety conscious culture. In fact as per WHO statistics, Iran has a very high rate of non-intentional injuries and death (accidents), whether in home, work place or on the roads. I think such motivational lectures as that video should be encouraged to create a safety conscious culture. And what you did also is unwise. But then what can we expect from an Iranian.


lol I know what you mean. Although my lack of concern wasn't b/c of my "Irooniness." I love heights and don't get scared for some reason. After being on top for months on end, you get used to it. All my buddies were like me as well and they weren't irooni. The only time I tied off was when I used these:






The lifts are hydraulic and even the slightest movements on the stick makes the lift jitter like you can't believe. But they're fun as hell sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> lol I know what you mean. Although my lack of concern wasn't b/c of my "Irooniness." I love heights and don't get scared for some reason. After being on top for months on end, you get used to it. All my buddies were like me as well and they weren't irooni. The only time I tied off was when I used these:
> 
> The lifts are hydraulic and even the slightest movements on the stick makes the lift jitter like you can't believe. But they're fun as hell sometimes.



I was j/k. But overall the situation is as I said. Safety is important since life is irreplaceable. You should not be oblivious either, even if you are "comfortable" at height.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Have you guys seen this?

It's a "smart rifle" that allows a person that has NEVER used a gun before to shoot a target up to 1200 yards away!! Anything over a couple of hundred yards is expert military sniper territory. They also have a semi auto rifle version too. Watch the first video first. Basically you "tag" the target, the computer calculates the distance etc... and only let's you shoot when you're gonna make the shot. The same tech that fighter jets use.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

وزیر اطلاعات گفت: فردی هم که 20 سال پیش رییس اطلاعات سیرجان را برای نشان دادن بارانداز قاچاقچیان به کوه برده و در لحظه‌ای غفلت از ارتفاع پرت کرده و کشته و به کراچی فرار کرده بود، شناسایی و قصاص شد.

وی افزود: فردی به نام محمد بزرگ‌زاده که طی سال‌های 87 و 88 پانزده نفر از ماموران انتظامی را شهید و به تانزانیا گریخته و با رونق اقتصادی اش در این کشور به گروه جیش العدل کمک مالی می‌کرد نیز هدف تیر غیب قرار گرفت



وزیر اطلاعات فهرست افرادی که به "تیر غیب" گرفتار شدند را اعلام کرد

تیر غیب

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

What are your favorite pizza toppings?

@haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati


Just made a pizza a few hours ago lol

In the order of most important to least (cheese is of course a requirement so won't include it):

1) green peppers (I refuse to eat pizza if it doesn't have green peppers). 

2) pepperoni/Italian sausage

3) red onions (has to be red)

4) mushrooms 

5) feta cheese

6) some sort of green herb (spinach or cilantro)

And it must be on thin crust. Won't touch it if it's made on thick crust. Cheese should be just enough. Not too much, not too little. I'm not a big fan of pizzas in Iran. They're too thick, too cheesy, too oily and too heavy in ingredients in general. 

btw, if you guys have a chance, try thin crust made on stone ovens. Stone ovens make all the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?


felfel dolme  , pepperoni , huge amount of cheese , olive rings 

in short : i want my pizza to be freaking HOT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Just made a pizza a few hours ago lol
> 
> In the order of most important to least (cheese is of course a requirement so won't include it):
> 
> 1) green peppers (I refuse to eat pizza if it doesn't have green peppers).
> 
> 2) pepperoni/Italian sausage
> 
> 3) red onions (has to be red)
> 
> 4) mushrooms
> 
> 5) feta cheese
> 
> 6) some sort of green herb (spinach or cilantro)
> 
> And it must be on thin crust. Won't touch it if it's made on thick crust. Cheese should be just enough. Not too much, not too little. I'm not a big fan of pizzas in Iran. They're too thick, too cheesy, too oily and too heavy in ingredients in general.
> 
> btw, if you guys have a chance, try thin crust made on stone ovens. Stone ovens make all the difference.



My favorite are tuna, mushroom, red onion, oregano (if it can be considered a topping). I also order it with extra cheese on that. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati



3 Cheese Pizza with extra Cheese on top of it along with pineapple and mushrooms !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> My favorite are tuna, mushroom, red onion, oregano (if it can be considered a topping). I also order it with extra cheese on that. lol


Tuna? As in canned tuna or the actual fish? That's an odd topping, never heard of it before. I've tried pizzas with other types of sea food and I'm not a fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Armstrong said:


> 3 Cheese Pizza with extra Cheese on top of it along with pineapple and mushrooms !



I hate pineapple on pizza or and pineapple in food in general. But a lot of people like it.

On another note, I also despise parmesan cheese. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

ResurgentIran said:


> I hate pineapple on pizza or and pineapple in food in general. But a lot of people like it.
> 
> On another note, I also despise parmesan cheese. lol



I love cheese !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Tuna? As in canned tuna or the actual fish? That's an odd topping, never heard of it before. I've tried pizzas with other types of sea food and I'm not a fan.



Its probably canned tuna, I guess.
Most people have the same surprise reaction as you when I say tuna on pizza. Tuna is not a fish I like in general, in other foods.
But on pizza it actually tastes awesome!



Armstrong said:


> I love cheese !



I also love cheese. Always extra cheese on pizza! 
Just not parmesan. lol 

However, I cant STAND cheese on a hamburger (even if its not parmesan) lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

I also like pepperoni pizza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Tuna? As in canned tuna or the actual fish? That's an odd topping, never heard of it before. I've tried pizzas with other types of sea food and I'm not a fan.


some fast foods in italy serve pizza with kabab koobide toppings .....

compared to that , tuna is not odd at all



ResurgentIran said:


> I also like pepperoni pizza





ghatel , mikhay bokoshi rah haye behtari ham hast ha  alan vaght nahare man bayad beram sibpolo ke khodam dorost kardam bokhoram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> some fast foods in italy serve pizza with kabab koobide toppings .....
> 
> compared to that , tuna is not odd at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghatel , mikhay bokoshi rah haye behtari ham hast ha  alan vaght nahare man bayad beram sibpolo ke khodam dorost kardam bokhoram



I hope I didnt ruin your apetite. Sib polo rocks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

@Abii

Welcome back !!!! ... ( for now ) 








Abii said:


> Just made a pizza a few hours ago lol
> 
> In the order of most important to least (cheese is of course a requirement so won't include it):
> 
> 1) green peppers (I refuse to eat pizza if it doesn't have green peppers).
> 
> 2) pepperoni/Italian sausage
> 
> 3) red onions (has to be red)
> 
> 4) mushrooms
> 
> 5) feta cheese
> 
> 6) some sort of green herb (spinach or cilantro)
> 
> And it must be on thin crust. Won't touch it if it's made on thick crust. Cheese should be just enough. Not too much, not too little. I'm not a big fan of pizzas in Iran. They're too thick, too cheesy, too oily and too heavy in ingredients in general.
> 
> btw, if you guys have a chance, try thin crust made on stone ovens. Stone ovens make all the difference.



Damn right ! The crust should be thin + brown . Here they are like sausage sandwiches . But ,

the term "Italian " on the menu , means thin crust and not too heavy . So next time you come

back just choose the so called " Italian " on the menu .

@ResurgentIran
As abii said . Nowww.. order me 2 pizzas + a... diet coke .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati


Tuna fish with onion rings or quattro frommagi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> Tuna fish with onion rings or quattro frommagi.



Not only the same taste in games, but also same taste in pizza!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati


I like my pizza to be supper hot, full of peppers, with mushrooms, felfel dolme(lol), the rest doesn't matter much as long as it doesn't contain anything related to chicken.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Just made a pizza a few hours ago lol
> 
> In the order of most important to least (cheese is of course a requirement so won't include it):
> 
> 1) green peppers (I refuse to eat pizza if it doesn't have green peppers).
> 
> 2) pepperoni/Italian sausage
> 
> 3) red onions (has to be red)
> 
> 4) mushrooms
> 
> 5) feta cheese
> 
> 6) some sort of green herb (spinach or cilantro)
> 
> And it must be on thin crust. Won't touch it if it's made on thick crust. Cheese should be just enough. Not too much, not too little. I'm not a big fan of pizzas in Iran. They're too thick, too cheesy, too oily and too heavy in ingredients in general.
> 
> btw, if you guys have a chance, try thin crust made on stone ovens. Stone ovens make all the difference.



You again proved to be a real Iranian man 



Serpentine said:


> I like my pizza to be supper hot, full of peppers, with mushrooms, felfel dolme(lol), the rest doesn't matter much as long as it doesn't contain anything related to chicken.



We're the same

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

@ResurgentIran, leave aside all those junk foods, if you ever gonna choose a fast food that should be this one;






Ask @rahi2357, for more info

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> f you ever gonna choose a fast food that should be this one;


WTH is that ? 

two hams and oloviyeh salad in between ?  



rahi2357 said:


> order me 2 pizzas + a... diet coke


bro , U want to eat two pizza at the same time , meanwhile u want a "diet" coke with it ?  

getting in shape iranian style 

@Ostad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> WTH is that ?
> 
> two hams and oloviyeh salad in between ?


lol, if ever you were in search of a reason to visit Shiraz, this could be a worthy one, 
In Shiraz that's called "shab chere hamberger", and I don't think I'm capable to explain it as it should be, maybe a Shirazi can help here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> lol, if ever you were in search of a reason to visit Shiraz, this could be a worthy one,
> In Shiraz that's called "shab chere hamberger", and I don't think I'm capable to explain it as it should be, maybe a Shirazi can help here.


@mohsen @rahi2357 kooftetoon she 

man parsal ounja boodam , midoonestam hamchin chizaee darid barnemigashtam be jan @Abii 

albate , ba arz sharmandegi ha , faloodeh shirazi ke migoftan , hamchin pokhi nabood 

shahr khodemoon behtaresho dare

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

New said:


> @ResurgentIran, leave aside all those junk foods, if you ever gonna choose a fast food that should be this one;
> 
> View attachment 161432
> 
> 
> Ask @rahi2357, for more info



That doesnt look very appealing. lol
But it probably tastes great.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gilamard

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati



I don't eat much Pizza. but I do like thin crust Sicilian pizza with ham, salami, and pepperoni as the toppings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> @mohsen @rahi2357 kooftetoon she
> 
> man parsal ounja boodam , midoonestam hamchin chizaee darid barnemigashtam be jan @Abii


والا آخرین باری که من شب چره رفتم چند سال پیش بود، فقط هم یه نوع همبر داشتن که همبر معمولی بود از همبرای کارخونه ای تحسین هم استفاده میکردن
ولی نمیدونم چرا ملت جلوش صف میبستن، کلا قدرت خداست


> albate , ba arz sharmandegi ha , faloodeh shirazi ke migoftan , hamchin pokhi nabood
> 
> shahr khodemoon behtaresho dare


در مورد فالوده هم باید بگم که فالوده ما شهرت جهانی داره، اصلا هم احتیاج به تعریف تو نداریم
البته میخواستم یه مشت ریچارد بارت کنم ولی چون تو تیم خودمونی فعلا به همین بسنده میکنم که:حیفِ فالودو

اینارم داشته باش تا بعد


> جوونُم برتون بگه، دیشو نصفِ شُو، خُو بودم، دیدم گوشیم سر و صداش رفت بالو، یه متر تنگیدم بالو، جواب دادم گفتم: بله! گفت: آقوی زیگلری؟؟ گفتم شُمو؟! گفت منم جواد، ظریف!!! گفتم بوووووووق حالو موقع زنگ زدنه!
> 
> جواد: آقوی زیگلری شرمنده، موضوع مهمیه، الان وسط مذاکراتم! اینا می خوان چند تُ بند اضاف کنن به قرارداد! میخوان هر سال فصل بهار بیان شیراز بازدید کنن و بهار نارنجم سوغاتی ببرن !! درخواست صبونه آش سبزی، ناهار کلم پلو با سالاد شیرازی، شام یخنی و عصرونه فالوده شیرازی هم دادن به صورت همه روزه! تازه تکنولوژیه ساخت فالوده شیرازی هم میخوان! چیکار کنم؟
> 
> 
> گفتم جوااااااااااد، کاکو، خدا بگم چیکارت کنه، به اینا روو نده، دو رو دیگه پاسپورت و شناسنامه شیرازیم میخوان! حالو بَرِی بازدید از شیراز اونم فصل بهار، خوردن فالوده، آش سبزی، کلم پلو با سالاد شیرازی، یخنی باکی نی! اما تکنولوژِی ساخت فالوده شیراز! نه کاکو اصن راه نداره! تکنولوژی اورانیم هم نگرفتی نگرفتی اصن نمخویم


بستنی شیرازی تو ایتالیا

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> WTH is that ?
> 
> two hams and oloviyeh salad in between ?


Lol. it's one of those places that has some kind of magnet. a "khaloyi " place (خلویی) that you hate everything about it. at the same time you want to go there and get hamburgers again and again and again . i don't know maybe the same as " filthy ferri sandwich in tehran .(ساندویچ فری کثیفه )  as a fast food it's damn fast ! cuz they are not waiting for you to go there and order. they are making hamburgers all the time and you just waste your time in the row . and only 2500t per burger . you just suspect 
after eating a burger , a call in your heart says : what the hell i just ate ???. but after 2 days you say to yourself : well., maybe i should try it again . 






@New 
Am i right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati



Banana peppers, black olives or green, and ground beef. 

If I could find, Halal pepporoni as well. We have some here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New
> Am i right ?


You sure are damn right. 
I miss that so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> Banana peppers, black olives or green, and ground beef.
> 
> If I could find, Halal pepporoni as well. We have some here.



What is it made from? Halal Pork?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> What is it made from? Halal Pork?



It's just beef but tastes pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> البته میخواستم یه مشت ریچارد بارت کنم ولی چون تو تیم خودمونی فعلا به همین بسنده میکنم که:حیفِ فالودو


vaghean lotf kardid shoma dada 

berid baba faloode faloode  ye mosht reshteh ru mikonin tou aab limo ba yekam sharbat albalou midin mardom 

shohrat jahanish kamelan bikhode  



rahi2357 said:


> Lol. it's one of those places that has some kind of magnet. a "khaloyi " place (خلویی) that you hate everything about it. at the same time you want to go there and get hamburgers again and again and again . i don't know maybe the same as " filthy ferri sandwich in tehran .(ساندویچ فری کثیفه )  as a fast food it's damn fast ! cuz they are not waiting for you to go there and order. they are making hamburgers all the time and you just waste your time in the row . and only 2500t per burger . you just suspect
> after eating a burger , a call in your heart says : what the hell i just ate ???. but after 2 days you say to yourself : well., maybe i should try it again .
> 
> View attachment 161505
> 
> 
> @New
> Am i right ?


i get it ..... now 

cheap and yummy aka "filthy and charbo chill " 

BTW , whats with this pro-shiraz atmosphere in the forum ?  

na vali jedi man safar iran gardi kootahi dashtam chand mahe pishe va be een natige residam ke tehran hanooz bayad rou farhnagesh kheyli kar beshe ta berese be shiraz O esfehan O tabriz . 

dar mored farhang mardom hamin ghad kafiye ke khiaboon haye oun 3 ta shahr 10 barabar az tehran va 50 barabar az kermanshah tamiz tare . 

==========================================

@Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @mohsen @Gilamard @raptor22 @SOHEIL @kollang 

hameye ina be kenar , mohem nist az kodoom shahr hastin va che ghaza ie darin .

ta ye sikh dandeh kabab kermanshahio nazanin nemidoonin zendegi che ma'ana ie dare 

vaghean migam , zendegi nakonin behtare ....









Falcon29 said:


> It's just beef but tastes pretty good.


no different than drinking wine , u muslim 

both are haram , period .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

It's halal beef, made by Lebanese Shia. Nothing haram in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> @haman10
> 
> It's halal beef, made by Lebanese Shia. Nothing haram in it.


sorry , ISIS beef is still beef . they are haram no matter who makes them 

although ISIS is a double legged version of pigs , they are still pigs mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> sorry , ISIS beef is still beef . they are haram no matter who makes them
> 
> although ISIS is a double legged version of pigs , they are still pigs mate



What?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> What?


isis beef is made by lebenese shia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> isis beef is made by lebenese shia



You're so stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> What?


He does not know what beef is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> You're so stupid.





rmi5 said:


> He does not know what beef means



beef or pork , cow or pig ,,,, my point was sth else u retard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> He does not know what beef is



I think he thought I was making in fun of Shia. He said that it is pork and haram, I said no it is beef made by Shia Muslims.To imply that it is Islamic slaughter, many of the beef sold in area in Michigan is halal and half of is owned by SHia Muslims. He understood this as me saying Lebanese Shia do haram or something. And started replying with ISIS this and that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> beef or pork , cow or pig ,,,, my point was sth else u retard


You cannot understand simple english language sentences. Point taken


----------



## Ostad

guys change the topic.
tou yakhchal khone daneshjoyi ma fagat Ab peyda mishe onam man nemikhoram barayeh pishgiri az HIV( ). geshr mostazafin.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

ino mikhastam tooye yeki dige az thread haye in section post konam, haghighatesh nakhastam dele kasi beshkane

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> ino mikhastam tooye yeki dige az thread haye in section post konam, haghighatesh nakhastam dele kasi beshkane
> View attachment 161609


Is it stealth?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> وی افزود: فردی به نام محمد بزرگ‌زاده که طی سال‌های 87 و 88 پانزده نفر از ماموران انتظامی را شهید و به تانزانیا گریخته و با رونق اقتصادی اش در این کشور به گروه جیش العدل کمک مالی می‌کرد نیز هدف تیر غیب قرار گرفت
> 
> وزیر اطلاعات فهرست افرادی که به "تیر غیب" گرفتار شدند را اعلام کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *نون بربری*



Barbari bread is awesome bro.  It is better than pizza. 




2:18 to 3:20

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> Barbari bread is awesome bro.  It is better than pizza.





فقط بربری

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> پیتزا دیگه بی کلاس شده ...
> 
> فقط نون بربری داغ داغ
> 
> ببینم اونجا تو امریکا هم بربری گیر میاد؟؟؟؟



Yup, I buy it from time to time with some Tabriz cheese

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

behem zang zadan saat 10 , tasadof shodeh bood , mano chand ta dige az bache ha ru keshoondan bimarestan 

sahne ha ie didam ke ta hala too zendegim nadide boodam .....

ghadr salamatitoono bedoonid .....

dep shodam asasiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Kurdi

@rmi5 what can you tell me about Ilham Aliyev's background? Different sources I have read said that he is ethnic Kurd.





Ethnic Kurd Among Presidential Hopefuls in Azerbaijan Polls


----------



## rmi5

Al-Kurdi said:


> @rmi5 what can you tell me about Ilham Aliyev's background? Different sources I have read said that he is ethnic Kurd.
> View attachment 161634
> 
> 
> Ethnic Kurd Among Presidential Hopefuls in Azerbaijan Polls



I have read about that. Since, I watched something in youtube, and got interested about it. He has roots from nakhchivan, so some Armenians started that rumor. In fact, he has no kurdish roots. You can simply check that by considering his religion which is shia. Kurds from nearby areas are sunni, and Azeris are shias. That's like a marker in that specific area. It's not a general rule for all Azerbaijani-kurdish mixed areas though, specially in the area in south of West Azerbaijan. In reality, the most high-ranked non Azeri mixed person, is artur rasizade who is the PM of Azerbaijan and is partly Armenian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

rmi5 said:


> I have read about that. Since, I watched something in youtube, and got interested about it. He has roots from nakhchivan, so some Armenians started that rumor. In fact, he has no kurdish roots. You can simply check that by considering his religion which is shia. Kurds from nearby areas are sunni, and Azeris are shias. That's like a marker in that specific area. It's not a general rule for all Azerbaijani-kurdish mixed areas though, specially in the area in south of West Azerbaijan. In reality, the most high-ranked non Azeri mixed person, is artur rasizade who is the PM of Azerbaijan and is partly Armenian.



But acc to wiki the Kurds in Azerbaijan are shia. Kurds in Azerbaijan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Do you know how the situation for Kurds there are today? Are they totally assimilated?





also what do you mean by non-Azeri?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Al-Kurdi said:


> But acc to wiki the Kurds in Azerbaijan are shia. Kurds in Azerbaijan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


It depends on where they are living. If they were in Karabakh(which has a pretty long distance from main kurdish inhabiting areas), they could have been shia, but not the ones who live close to those main kurdish inhabiting areas. 


> Do you know how the situation for Kurds there are today? Are they totally assimilated?


many of them emigrated to Russia during soviet union, Some of kurds were still living in Karabakh, but ,they were deported from Armenia and Karabakh by Armenians. Some of them went to Russia, some other went to Baku with other Karabakh refugees. Armenians expelled everyone to Azerbaijan except for Armenians and Russians. I would say that they mostly got scattered around the world, by soviets and Armenians, rather than getting assimilated.


> also what do you mean by non-Azeri?


For example, the first lady of Azerbaijan, has roots in Ardabil, which is in Iran, but still she has Azerbaijani ancestors. On the other hand, there are some high ranked people who have Armenian, kurd, Talish, ... roots. By non-Azeri, I meant these groups, who are Azerbaijani citizens, but they are not from our ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Now this right here is an achievement. NASA just tested the Orion spacecraft (the rocket carrying it isn't important, the focus is on the spacecraft that's designed to carry 4 astronauts to Mars). Orion isn't just made for Mars though. It will carry astronauts to the moon and also asteroids. Test was a success. It's amazing to know that before we die, we will witness humans standing on Martian dirt!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Now this right here is an achievement. NASA just tested the Orion spacecraft (the rocket carrying it isn't important, the focus is on the spacecraft that's designed to carry 4 astronauts to Mars). Orion isn't just made for Mars though. It will carry astronauts to the moon and also asteroids. Test was a success. It's amazing to know that before we die, we will witness humans standing on Martian dirt!


I thought @SOHEIL was making another one for andromeda? 
Which one would pass the mars sooner?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I thought @SOHEIL was making another one for andromeda?
> Which one would pass the mars sooner?


He probably believes that the mullahs have already sent a craft to Mars and kept it a secret in order to beat every other country to the race. We must wait for the announcement of this great achievement. Currently the mullahs are designing a revolutionary new spacecraft, shaped like a masjed, which will incorporate Iran's newly designed hyperspace engine to travel to galaxies far away. 

Ya Hussain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> He probably believes that the mullahs have already sent a craft to Mars and kept it a secret in order to beat every other country to the race. We must wait for the announcement of this great achievement. Currently the mullahs are designing a revolutionary new spacecraft, shaped like a masjed, which will incorporate Iran's newly designed hyperspace engine to travel to galaxies far away.
> 
> Ya Hussain!



Yup, They have only told it as a secret to @SOHEIL . I am sure soheil would have been a good prophet/fortune teller if he was born 1-2 millenniums ago.

@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Yup, They have only told it as a secret to @SOHEIL . I am sure soheil would have been a good prophet/fortune teller if he was born 1-2 millenniums ago.
> 
> @Abii


Holy shit, hadn't seen this compilation before. Will run it in the background. The old clips are neat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Holy shit, hadn't seen this compilation before. Will run it in the background. The old clips are neat.


George Carlin was awesome bro. 
I watch this video whenever I want to refresh my mind with funny meaningful stuff.

@Abii Are you still online?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> George Carlin was awesome bro.
> I watch this video whenever I want to refresh my mind with funny meaningful stuff.
> 
> @Abii Are you still online?


Yeah I'm watching that video lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Yeah I'm watching that video lol



It's an awesome video. The part about shopping and going to malls is awesome.
"They will buy raccoon's salted *** hole ..." 
Also, the religion part is unbelievably awesome 
....

@New @Shahryar Hedayati @Serpentine 
I suggest to you guys to watch the video that I posted as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> It's an awesome video. The part about shopping and going to malls is awesome.
> "They will buy raccoon's salted *** hole ..."
> Also, the religion part is unbelievably awesome
> ....


I liked the part about business people. I studied business management in university and essentially all we did was what he explained: how to **** the other side, faster than he can **** you. I always felt bad for the Carlin though. He reminds me of that robot in The Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy. The robot was so smart that the stupidity of people caused him to be depressed all the time. That's Carlin IMO. I accept that I'm a consumerist pig and I have certain goals that are essentially all bull shit at the end of the day. But I rather keep myself the way I am in this regard. That helps me glide through life the same way religion helps a guy like Mohsen I guess, but it's better than being miserable. I think Carlin was a miserable man his entire life (correct me if I'm wrong).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I liked the part about business people. I studied business management in university and essentially all we did was what he explained: how to **** the other side, faster than he can **** you. I always felt bad for the Carlin though. He reminds me of that robot in The Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy. The robot was so smart that the stupidity of people caused him to be depressed all the time. That's Carlin IMO. I accept that I'm a consumerist pig and I have certain goals that are essentially all bull shit at the end of the day. But I rather keep myself the way I am in this regard. That helps me glide through life the same way religion helps a guy like Mohsen I guess, but it's better than being miserable. I think Carlin was a miserable man his entire life (correct me if I'm wrong).



Carlin was a true man.
Well, you will always have deep problems if you are too much smarter than other people. They will not understand you and you will be isolated somehow. That's how the world works.
I have understood this very well. Whenever you talk about religion, race, and sexuality, people will attack you like bunch of bufalos, if your opinion is different, or basically if you have any opinions, because the common believes of people about these subjects are bunch of garbage, but they are used to them and feel safe with them. I have tried this a lot of time in this forum. I just like to play with people from different nationalities, and understand their threshold  After all I am crazily enthusiastic about social behavior of people, and I learnt a lot in this forum, since the internet makes people to be more open, and there are a big variety of rightist morons from every corner of the world in this forum.
About religion, that's BS, but the positive point of it is that it makes them relieved from thinking and makes them docile and controllable. I like this latter part  When religion went gradually to shitter in the west, governments emphasized on media to make people docile, and teach them a harmless(harmless to the ruling class) life style. It worked well 
To be honest, I prefer how Carlin lived, since otherwise, we would have been some morons like mohsen, and going back to mullah land. Understanding and Knowledge is always good, but comes with a big price. I am still ready to pay the price in this age  but, maybe I change myself when I get older, and relieve myself


----------



## New

@rmi5
Even Plato in his book The Republic, some 2400 years ago, when he is talking about dividing people into three levels, The rulers, military men and the workers, to form his infamous Utopia, he mentions how it is hard, impossible and costly, to force the workers level people to obey the law in covert and overt, so he suggests the religion, to be the only tool in the hands of the ruling elite, in order to ensure the duty.
I am not demeaning religion here, cause that would be like spitting in the wind, and I do believe there stands no other meaning for life if the religion is undermined, but I am talking about not letting the religion to be used as a tool to control the masses, in the hands of the ruling elites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati


Something with lots of Cheese , and no sausage peperoni or chicken at all , preferably with lot of olive and garlic and mushroom and for the meat part Tuna or Beef

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> @rmi5
> Even Plato in his book The Republic, some 2400 years ago, when he is talking about dividing people into three levels, The rulers, military men and the workers, to form his infamous Utopia, he mentions how it is hard, impossible and costly, to force the workers level people to obey the law in covert and overt, so he suggests the religion, to be the only tool in the hands of the ruling elite, in order to ensure the duty.
> I am not demeaning religion here, cause that would be like spitting in the wind, and I do believe there stands no other meaning for life if the religion is undermined, but I am talking about not letting the religion to be used as a tool to control the masses, in the hands of the ruling elites.


New, bro, I want to tell you about my true opinion about you. You are a smart person who is happened to be born in a wrong country and in a wrong too religious environment. Hopefully, you are smart enough to gradually drag yourself out of that ME, and I not only mean physically, but also mentally. Me, Abii, MilitantAtheist, have also been in a more or less similar situation.
Serpentine is also a younger version of you. What I can say about you is that you hopefully don't have that much of non-sense nationalism or religious bias in your mind  and it's really great. Hopefully, this religious stuff got removed from my mind in very early ages, and I got freed from those non-senses. I had some nationalistic sentiments about Iran, and Azerbaijan though, but gradually I understood that, I was fooling myself by saying that nationalism is very good, and racism is its bad format. Later I understood that this nationalism thing is another nice word to cover, and sugarcoat the weaker form of racism, and is another tool of elites to control the masses. Now, I feel much better, and I don't even care about races and such stuff. sometimes I play nationalistic though, to see how people would react, but I am obviously not into those stuff anymore. I don't even have strong anti-akhound sentiments, since I know very well that they have also happened to be born and brought up in that country, and are from those Iranian folks, and not from Mars.



JEskandari said:


> Something with lots of Cheese , and no sausage peperoni or chicken at all , preferably with lot of olive and garlic and mushroom and for the meat part Tuna or Beef



Have you tried pizza with chicken? I have tried it a long time ago, when I was in Tehran, and I ate it in some Italian restaurant. It was good. I have not tried Pizza with tuna though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

rmi5 said:


> New, bro, I want to tell you about my true opinion about you. You are a smart person who is happened to be born in a wrong country and in a wrong too religious environment. Hopefully, you are smart enough to gradually drag yourself out of that ME, and I not only mean physically, but also mentally. Me, Abii, MilitantAtheist, have also been in a more or less similar situation.
> Serpentine is also a younger version of you. What I can say about you is that you hopefully don't have that much of non-sense nationalism or religious bias in your mind  and it's really great. Hopefully, this religious stuff got removed from my mind in very early ages, and I got freed from those non-senses. I had some nationalistic sentiments about Iran, and Azerbaijan though, but gradually I understood that, I was fooling myself by saying that nationalism is very good, and racism is its bad format. Later I understood that this nationalism thing is another nice word to cover, and sugarcoat the weaker form of racism, and is another tool of elites to control the masses. Now, I feel much better, and I don't even care about races and such stuff. sometimes I play nationalistic though, to see how people would react, but I am obviously not into those stuff anymore. I don't even have strong anti-akhound sentiments, since I know very well that they have also happened to be born and brought up in that country, and are from those Iranian folks, and not from Mars.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried pizza with chicken? I have tried it a long time ago, when I was in Tehran, and I ate it in some Italian restaurant. It was good. I have not tried Pizza with tuna though.


I don't like how chicken smell in food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

JEskandari said:


> I don't like how chicken smell in food



So, I guess you are a red meat lover 
I almost cannot eat much of red meat, anymore.  The same is unfortunately happening for sea foods as well. My remaining meat options are chicken, Turkey, and rarely lamb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

rmi5 said:


> So, I guess you are a red meat lover
> I almost cannot eat much of red meat, anymore.  The same is unfortunately happening for sea foods as well. My remaining meat options are chicken, Turkey, and rarely lamb.


well red meats are Ok but i Like fish a lot more .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

JEskandari said:


> well red meats are Ok but i Like fish a lot more .


Yeah, me too. specially Tuna, Salmon, trout, Tilapia, and there was some fish from Caspian sea that I don't remember its name. I don't know why, but I almost cannot eat any of them, except for some few mouthpiece of trout.

Can any of medical guys tell me the reason, for not being able to eat red meat, and to some degree sea foods?

I need some sleep. See you guys on tomorrow


----------



## Hack-Hook

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, me too. specially Tuna, Salmon, trout, Tilapia, and there was some fish from Caspian sea that I don't remember its name. I don't know why, but I almost cannot eat any of them, except for some few mouthpiece of trout.
> 
> Can any of medical guys tell me the reason, for not being able to eat red meat, and to some degree sea foods?
> 
> I need some sleep. See you guys on tomorrow


well hard to say by so little information (well I like to get my hand on one or two liter of your blood just to do some examination on




) 
but you may have beef allergy or not eating red meat for long time made your digestive enzyme to shift toward being suitable for poultry or fish . another common cause is that you may not have problem with red meat at all but with additive that they mix with processed meat or preservers they sometime add to it . it also can be a psychological effect from when you were young .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Now this right here is an achievement. NASA just tested the Orion spacecraft (the rocket carrying it isn't important, the focus is on the spacecraft that's designed to carry 4 astronauts to Mars). Orion isn't just made for Mars though. It will carry astronauts to the moon and also asteroids. Test was a success. It's amazing to know that before we die, we will witness humans standing on Martian dirt!


Science is amazing, look at what humanity is able to do with rationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

@Abii & @xenon54 
Talking about human achievements and capability, you guys have to see this:
Where is Rosetta?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> @Abii & @xenon54
> Talking about human achievements and capability, you guys have to see this:
> Where is Rosetta?


Yeah, and there was a documentary about Rosetta's timeline and jurney yesterday on TV, very exciting what humans are capable of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

ResurgentIran said:


> What are your favorite pizza toppings?
> 
> @haman10 @Serpentine @rahi2357 @New @Falcon29 @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY @scythian500 @kollang @mohsen @JEskandari @Abii @Ceylal @al-Hasani @Syrian Lion @rmi5 @Desert Fox @Chak Bamu @Cheetah786 @MrShabi2010 @beast89 @Armstrong @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @jack 86000 @Hussein @Gilamard @Shahryar Hedayati



Well its starts with
1 extra cheese
2 olives both green and black(Must)
3 Jalapeno peppers. 
4 Tomatoes sliced not diced
5 Mushrooms
6 onions
7 Pineapple.

Tried anchovies once,didn't like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

عزیزم بیا بیرون ازون لا
.
.
.
.
.
.
همسر نلسون ماندلا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jack 86000

some where in Aleppo Province

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@hameh be joz @rahi2357 








Ghadimiyand vali baahaal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

jack 86000 said:


> View attachment 161962
> 
> some where in Aleppo Province



What's the model? Do we have something like this?

PS: Found it, it's Yasir.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> What's the model? Do we have something like this?
> 
> View attachment 161998
> View attachment 161999


Are, daghighan hamin hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New
> 
> Just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ishala yeke beri.. 2tayi biay



Thanks dear but Agha kheyli javad boodan ina 
@};-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

I learned a valuable lesson today: don't go into a high end spa to get a haircut. My wallet is crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I learned a valuable lesson today: don't go into a high end spa to get a haircut. My wallet is crying.


 How much it cost, bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> How much it cost, bro?


48

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Abii That's too much for a haircut 
BTW, watch the video below. The statistics he is saying, is interesting, and shocking!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii That's too much for a haircut
> BTW, watch the video below. The statistics he is saying, is interesting, and shocking!


I should get a blow job as well for 50 bucks. I did get a scalp massage though lol

What I found shocking was the number of deportations. I don't know when that was aired, but he mentioned 1600 deportations b/c of terrorism charges. That's not a small number. But the fact that muslims, pakistani muslims specifically, hate the West wasn't shocking. I really don't understand why they bring in people from countries like Pakistan, Yemen, Egypt, Somalia etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I should get a blow job as well for 50 bucks. I did get a scalp massage though lol
> 
> What I found shocking was the number of deportations. I don't know when that was aired, but he mentioned 1600 deportations b/c of terrorism charges. That's not a small number. But the fact that muslims, pakistani muslims specifically, hate the West wasn't shocking. I really don't understand why they bring in people from countries like Pakistan, Yemen, Egypt, Somalia etc...




As @Ahriman suggested, the immigration authorities are needed to be replaced by sane people who are from immigrant sending countries. For example, Me and you can identify if a Middle-eastern person is garbage or not in less than 5 minutes, with a huge better accuracy, and precision compared to any American or European immigration officer.
BTW, where is @Ahriman? is he on the SSC as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> As @Ahriman suggested, the immigration authorities are needed to be replaced by sane people who are from immigrant sending countries. For example, Me and you can identify if a Middle-eastern person is garbage or not in less than 5 minutes, with a huge better accuracy, and precision compared to any American or European immigration officer.
> BTW, where is @Ahriman? is he on the SSC as well?


Age bashe khodesho roo nakarde 

If you're reading this, get your *** back here man.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Surprisingly good video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Abii said:


> 48


That's an act of financial terrorism .
Well when I was at first grade my mother bought me a Mauser. I still use it to cut my hair and its cost me nothing i only bought several comb for it. the downside is that I'm looking like a person in military

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

JEskandari said:


> *That's an act of financial terrorism .*
> Well when I was at first grade my mother bought me a Mauser. I still use it to cut my hair and its cost me nothing i only bought several comb for it. the downside is that I'm looking like a person in military


lol I know. 

I wish I looked good with a buzz cut, but I don't. I tried it once and I looked more miserable than a shaved cat. It was soooooooo bad. Never again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jack 86000

TOOPHAN 3
DESCRIPTION

TOOPHAN 3 is the new generation of Toophan
ATGM and is designed to attack the top of the
tanks.
Toophan 3 is able to destroy tanks behind
any barrier and is equipped with anti-jamming
system.
Operation Capability: engagement of magnetic
and laser sensors and flying over line of sight.







TYPE TOOPHAN 3
Guidance: SACLOS
Warhead: EFP
Penetration Depth: Min. 80mm (In RHA Armor)
Warhead Weight(kg): 1.7
Warhead Diameter (cm): 12.8
Missile Weight (kg): 19.1
Missile Length (cm): 116
Missile Diameter (cm): 15
Min. & Max. Range(m): 650 - 3,500
Effective Range in Day (m): 3,500
Effective Range in Night (m): 2,500
Max. Velocity (m/s): 310
Average Velocity (m/s): 240
Rate of Fire (r/m): 2 - 3
Operation Temperature (˚c): - 40 + 65

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 




Your Counterpart


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Counterpart


eshghami to , kiss kiss 

doostan hame berid een thread :

140T ... Transport aircraft | Page 3

bande khoda rmi5 rideh shode behesh shadidan narahate ....



beware of rmi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Actually I am currently drinking my orange juice and laughing at you 
BTW, did you finally understood which jet is called tiger, and which one is fighting falcon? 
ahhh ... you got boring again. see you later.


haman10 said:


> eshghami to , kiss kiss
> 
> doostan hame berid een thread :
> 
> 140T ... Transport aircraft | Page 3
> 
> bande khoda rmi5 rideh shode behesh shadidan narahate ....
> 
> 
> 
> beware of rmi


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> ahhh ... you got boring again. see you later.


yeah , i do that a lot to people ..... 

u go on .....

catch ya later peach

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

یک منبع آگاه در شرکت مپنا اعلام کرد: پس از بررسی های لازم در میدان نفتی اسفندیار مشخص شد این میدان دیگر ارزش تولید ندارد.

این مقام آگاه تصریح کرد: به دلیل ازدیاد برداشت عربستان از میدان نفتی اسفندیار این میدان دیگر ارزش اقتصادی ندارد به همین دلیل شرکت مپنا دیگر حاضر به توسعه این میدان مشترک نیست.

مهم‌ترین میادین نفتی مشترک ایران و عربستان میادین فروزان و اسفندیار هستند که مجموع تولید عربستان از این دو میدان به *400 هزار بشکه* در روز بالغ می‌شود اما تولید ایران از این دو میدان مشترک کمتر از *50* هزار بشکه در روز است.

va amma ....

ما دانشجویان هرگونه عقب نشینی از حقوق هسته‌ای را نمی‌پذیریم

تیم مذاکره کننده از حقوق هسته‌ای ملت عقب‌نشینی نخواهند کرد

*عقب‌نشینی از حقوق هسته‌ای عقب‌نشینی از عزت و استقلال است*

*امام جمعه شهرکرد: مذاکرات هسته ای عزت ملت ایران را مخدوش نکند*

*آیت الله جنتی حفظ عزت ایران را در مذاکرات هسته‌ای خواستار شد*

*.................*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> mashallah ! ba boomi saaziye ma'niye kalamaate " عزت" va " حقوق " bar e digar saabet kardim ke " maa mitavanim "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ps; بچه های خوبی باشید و با هم دعوا نکنید


kooja miri ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کنکور


che konkouri?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کارشناسی


be salamati ....

karshenasi chi mikhay ?

key barmigardi ?



rahi2357 said:


> ک منبع آگاه در شرکت مپنا اعلام کرد: پس از بررسی های لازم در میدان نفتی اسفندیار مشخص شد این میدان دیگر ارزش تولید ندارد.
> 
> این مقام آگاه تصریح کرد: به دلیل ازدیاد برداشت عربستان از میدان نفتی اسفندیار این میدان دیگر ارزش اقتصادی ندارد به همین دلیل شرکت مپنا دیگر حاضر به توسعه این میدان مشترک نیست.
> 
> مهم‌ترین میادین نفتی مشترک ایران و عربستان میادین فروزان و اسفندیار هستند که مجموع تولید عربستان از این دو میدان به *400 هزار بشکه* در روز بالغ می‌شود اما تولید ایران از این دو میدان مشترک کمتر از *50* هزار بشکه در روز است.




dadash , eeen khabaro didam enghad narahat shodam k raftam ye chand min ahangaye evancence goosh dadam bargashtam .

mishe manbaesho bedi ?

P.s : che rabti be masaleye haste ie dare albate , ma ke nafhmidim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کنکور


Jam kon baba

Manam qable konkur az in harfa mizadam.

Jeddan barat arezuye movafaghiyat mikonam.albate man dar haddi nistam ke shoma ro nasihat konam.vali man vazife midunam in do nokte ro khedmatetun arz konam:

1-hatman tebghe barnameye in moasese haye birun jolo berid.hala har chi...

2-ye mahe akhar, az nazar ravani say konid mizun bashid.man sare in mozu zarbe khordam.rotbe 500 man sare hamin mozu shod 2000.makhsusan mohite khanevade va ravabet ba dustan arum bashe.

Arze dige i nadaram.

Arezuye movafaghiyat...



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کنکور


Jam kon baba

Manam qable konkur az in harfa mizadam.

Jeddan barat arezuye movafaghiyat mikonam.albate man dar haddi nistam ke shoma ro nasihat konam.vali man vazife midunam in do nokte ro khedmatetun arz konam:

1-hatman tebghe barnameye in moasese haye birun jolo berid.hala har chi...

2-ye mahe akhar, az nazar ravani say konid mizun bashid.man sare in mozu zarbe khordam.rotbe 500 man sare hamin mozu shod 2000.makhsusan mohite khanevade va ravabet ba dustan arum bashe.

Arze dige i nadaram.

Arezuye movafaghiyat...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کارشناسی
> 
> فکروشو بکن ...یکبار دیگه باید برم با بچه مچه ها کنکور بدم
> یکبار دیگه باید ترم اولی بشم
> 
> 
> رشته کارشناسیم ریاضی دانشگاه مازندران بود .... تا همین قدر هم زیاد بود ...دیگه حوصله کارشناسی ارشد رو ندارم


خخخخخخ
جمع کن پیرمرد این کاسه کوزتو
سر پیری و معرکه گیری

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> مکانیک و لا غیر
> 
> بعد از تیر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بابا روحیه من مثل سنگه
> از بس کنکور دادم دیگه ..استاد شدم


Rasti shoma ye emtiaze vije i ke darid ineke moadelle sale sevvometun bi tasire.pas az kheyli ha jolo tarin.man az in ham kheyli zarbe khordam.lol. Baraye mesal ham kelasim riazisho 20 zad (man 42) va shimisho 15 darsad az man payin tar zad.vali chon moadelesh 20 sadom bishtar bud rotbash mesle man shod va alan ham ham otaghi hastim to khabgah.

Age khunatun mazabdarane omidvaram mekanike sanati babol qabul shid.(fekr konam rotbeye 5 6 hezar mikhad)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Shahryar Hedayati Best wishes with your konkour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> مکانیک و لا غیر


bah bah 

vasat doa mikonim hajji 

movafagh bashi 

boro khoda negah daret bashe ....... Tir mah mibinimet 

@New :

shoma masalan bozorg ma hastid inja , shame on u  bezar bache bere darsesho bekhoone chi kar dari behesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MoshteAhani

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine @Abii @New @rahi2357 @The SiLent crY
> 
> Man yek post ham touye section e turkish gozashtam va haalaa mikhaam az shoma ha ham beporsamesh.
> Agha, shoma hoselatoun az in jang e souriye sar narafteh? Ham Assad va ham mokhaalefinesh, vaghean yek mosht cholman e ahmagh hastand. Oun assad ke ba in hame air force va n hezaar tank , ... mesle asb ba har tak e doshman yek mantaghe ye vasi' ra mide, va oun mokhaalefinesh ham ke ba in hame komak az hame jaaye donyaa, hich gohi nemikhoran. vaghean, what the hell is wrong?!!!



Man ham khaste shodam. Vaghean Assad ba in hame toopo tofango havapeyma dare khodesho mikoshe ke yek metr inja ya oonja pas begire. Albate in terroristha ha ham hich pokhi nistan vagarna ba in hame komake nezami az tarafe amrica o dolatane gharbi hichkari natooneste bekone ke be kenar, taze dare yavash yavash az sahne nezami kharej mishe 

chand sale ayande dige faghat SAA o ISIS baaghi mimanand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> @New :
> 
> shoma masalan bozorg ma hastid inja , shame on u  bezar bache bere darsesho bekhoone chi kar dari behesh


 baba in bere beshine vase konkour bekhoune ke chi beshe?
@Shahryar Hedayati azizam oskol nashi ye vaght hamchin hemaghati bokonia !
allan hodoudan bayad 22 23 salet bashe minimum beri beshini konkour bekhouni bad 4 sal faregh o tahsil beshi mishe houdoude 28 salet lisans mechanics, ma allan baraye inke kolle khavare miane va hatta orupaye sharghi ro tamin konim mohandese mechanic bikar darim che berese oun azemati ke daran hanouz mikhoonan, mikhay yeki be in oskol ha ezafe koni ke chi beshe?
@Shahryar Hedayati, bezani tooye kare ghelyoun sigar va hatta teryak va ba in 4 sal zendegit hal koni behtar az ine ke injouri be gand bekeshounish.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

@Shahryar Hedayati

movafagh bashi dadash. delemoon barat tang mishe aziz . khoob bekhoon ishalla ba'de konkoor hatman baz bia .felan khoda hamraat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

MoshteAhani said:


> Man ham khaste shodam. Vaghean Assad ba in hame toopo tofango havapeyma dare khodesho mikoshe ke yek metr inja ya oonja pas begire. Albate in terroristha ha ham hich pokhi nistan vagarna ba in hame komake nezami az tarafe amrica o dolatane gharbi hichkari natooneste bekone ke be kenar, taze dare yavash yavash az sahne nezami kharej mishe
> 
> chand sale ayande dige faghat SAA o ISIS baaghi mimanand.


Shoma ba mafahime basice jange na motegharen ashnaie nadari baradar, vagarna hamun dalilo baraie U.S ham mishe ovord ke pas az 13 sal jang tuie Afghanistan, na tanha Taliban az bein narafte, ke mitarsan ta niruhaie khareji pashuno az Afghanistan gozasthan birun, 2bare Taliban hamle kone va controle keshvaro be dast begire! Jangi ke arteshe surie tuie bish az 100 jebheie mokhtalef ba goruh haie mokhtalefe cheriki dare mikone, yeki az doshvartarine anvae janghast.

shoma tarikhe nezami ro bekhun, bebin niruiahe chriki va partisani, che zarbe haie mohleki tunestand be artesh haie classic vared konand, mohem nist cheghadr tupo tofang dashte bashi, vaghti doshmanet tuie har surakhi momkene ghaiem shode bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MoshteAhani

Serpentine said:


> Shoma ba mafahime basice jange na motegharen ashnaie nadari baradar, vagarna hamun dalilo baraie U.S ham mishe ovord ke pas az 13 sal jang tuie Afghanistan, na tanha Taliban az bein narafte, ke mitarsan ta niruhaie khareji pashuno az Afghanistan gozasthan birun, 2bare Taliban hamle kone va controle keshvaro be dast begire! Jangi ke arteshe surie tuie bish az 100 jebheie mokhtalef ba goruh haie mokhtalefe cheriki dare mikone, yeki az doshvartarine anvae janghast.
> 
> shoma tarikhe nezami ro bekhun, bebin niruiahe chriki va partisani, che zarbe haie mohleki tunestand be artesh haie classic vared konand, mohem nist cheghadr tupo tofang dashte bashi, vaghti doshmanet tuie har surakhi momkene ghaiem shode bashe.



In che rabti dare ? Amrica pa shod hezaran kilometr oonvartar keshvarha ro tasarof kard. Jang ro be sarzamine doshmananesh bord.

Assad dar khode keshvaresh dare ba terroriste mijange. in joke vaghean. enkar nakon, assad va dolate suriye badjori ghafelgir shodan va in tavanayishon ro neshoon mide.


----------



## Ostad

hi guys wassup?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

@yavar 

Can you expand the navy thread, like we did ? As for now thread doesn't contains much info about it's inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Dorood bar baradaraye irani. ishallah har ja hastin shad va movafagh bashin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

40

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> 40


salam , be hame tasliat migam .

vase ma ham doa konid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> well i am hamal ?  your the one doing god-knows-what in "canada"
> 
> must be hard i imagine .
> 
> regarding bam : this is whats going on :
> 
> 5 yrs after the quake as described by payvand (which is banned in iran) :
> 
> Bam: Five Years After
> 
> 10 years on as described by asriran :
> 
> شهر بم از خاک برخاسته و در جاده پیشرفت است
> 
> i would STFU if i were u
> 
> don't ruin other's thread . move the discussion to somewhere else if u feel the need



..., this is from your own link:

Arge Bam looks exactly the same as the day of the earth quake. Only a couple of walls and a gate has been repaired. What exactly is your argument? Why are you digging a hole that you can't get out of?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Dear @Abii I've got no idea why are you implying on Arg e Bam thing, generalizing your discussion you can focus on Iran as a whole, Arg e Bam was destroyed by an earthquake, you can ask the guys how come this country got languished into the current situation.


You're right, but Bam makes it harder for IR goons to argue. When there's a clear example, they can't divert the discussion into oblivion with their bull shit. That said, Haman is trying his best. Bam is also a good representation of everything that's wrong with Iran today. Here you have a city built by previous generations that could be used as a great source of income for the nation (through tourism of course). But instead, they choose to keep the nation a closed off pariah state like North Korea, where nobody in their right minds wants to visit. Then an earthquake hits and destroys Bam. Many nations donate money for reconstruction of this "world heritage site." The money gets siphoned off into the pockets of rishoos and barely 3 walls get restored in Bam. Now we've lost a great source of income that we can't even use in the future once the akhoonds are gone. Who know if we're ever able to rebuild it again if it stays destroyed for extended periods of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Well said bro, but also consider it in your mind, anyone tasting a live in this country and is turning a blind eye on the level of devastation going on in his routine observation of the society around, won't be enlightened by the Bam case either.


But is it a lack of understanding or turning a blind eye and making excuses to serve their own interests? I think it's the latter. Haman isn't stupid. He sees that Iran is essentially Gambia. But people like him would rather keep the status quo for either ideological reasons or financial reasons, sometimes both. Even at the expense of every other person's well being.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> I've no intention of discussing individuals, but in general it is the turned blind eye, resulted from a lack of understanding case.


Bro, it is not about lack of understanding for every one. Many people very well know that they are useless junks and in a healthy society, they cannot have any jobs other than collecting trashes. So, they intentionally use flattering for their regime, that they very well know is a backward regime, and do any crime in favor of it.


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Bro, it is not about lack of understanding for every one. Many people very well know that they are useless junks and in a healthy society, they cannot have any jobs other than collecting trashes. So, they intentionally use flattering for their regime, that they very well know is a backward regime, and do any crime in favor of it.


Bro, we are exactly sharing the same view here, except for you are talking about the 5 percent ruling stuff and I was talking about the remaining 95%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Hamal joon, this is from your own link:


What does ''Hamal'' mean in Persian? In Turkish its someone whose job is to carry goods on his back from A to B back then when there was no other possibility for transportation of goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> What does ''Hamal'' mean in Persian? In Turkish its someone whose job is to carry goods on his back from A to B back then when there was no other possibility for transportation of goods.


same here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

==================================================================================

1953

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

pedar O madar be een dota migan :

تفاوت دختر و پسر

lezat bebarid az life style jadid shomal tehran .....

khob harchi bashan hade aghal mesle ma hezbollahia Omol nistan 

harzegi be tamam ma'ana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Hey dear @Marxist, May I ask if you have chosen that username based on an ideological intention, or that's just a simple name?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

New said:


> Hey dear @Marxist, May I ask if you have chosen that username based on an ideological intention, or that's just a simple name?



When i chose this username in 2010 it was my political ideology ,I was a CPI (M) (Communist Party of India (Marxist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia supporter and member that time ....But now a days its just a username

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Marxist said:


> When i chose this username in 2010 it was my political ideology ,I was a CPI (M) (Communist Party of India (Marxist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia supporter and member that time ....But now a days its just a username


That's interesting, I never knew such kind of party existed in India, and actually winning polls.
So, I guess you were most interested with political front of the ideology, than the economical philosophy of the leftist's party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

New said:


> That's interesting, I never knew such kind of party existed in India, and actually winning polls.
> So, I guess you were most interested with political front of the ideology, than the economical philosophy of the leftist's party.



Actually i was follower of both economical and political ideology of party ,.....In my state Kerala ,we benefited lot from the Communist governments they implemented land reforms (Land reform in Kerala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) and *Kerala model* of development ( Kerala model - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) ...The problem with the communist party is they failed to change with time ,They stick with the old methods thats one of the reason why i left that party in 2012 and became a Bjp member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

"With only 3% of India's population, the tiny state provides two-thirds of India's palliative care services"

That was really interesting man, the "Kerala case". I didn't know about it.


Marxist said:


> The problem with the communist party is they failed to change with time ,They stick with the old methods


That's the point, like the 1st-gear, Communism might act efficiently at the beginning, but to reach higher goals and standards you need to shift for higher-level gears. 
Marxism looks matching in "Kerala's case" but as you mentioned, I hope it never ends into the failed Communism, as the world already holds expensive experiences on that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> pedar O madar be een dota migan :
> 
> lezat bebarid az life style jadid shomal tehran .....
> 
> khob harchi bashan hade aghal mesle ma hezbollahia Omol nistan
> 
> harzegi be tamam ma'ana



Clear case of precocious puberty! Plus ignorant parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

New said:


> "With only 3% of India's population, the tiny state provides two-thirds of India's palliative care services"
> 
> That was really interesting man, the "Kerala case". I didn't know about it.
> 
> That's the point, like the 1st-gear, Communism might act efficiently at the beginning, but to reach higher goals and standards you need to shift for higher-level gears.
> Marxism looks matching in "Kerala's case" but as you mentioned, I hope it never ends into the failed Communism, as the world already holds expensive experiences on that matter.



They are facing the beginning of the end here ....Like me many left the communist party and joined other political parties ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Bro, we are exactly sharing the same view here, except for you are talking about the 5 percent ruling stuff and I was talking about the remaining 95%.


I am not just talking about the ruling cast. The same trait exists among common people as well.

I just read this text as a comment in a YT video:



> "این زن میدانست... " چیه رو ؟؟؟ یعنی میدونست که شاه همیشه در اوج بحبوحه های جدی توی مملکت به لمپن ها و باج بگیرها و خاله زنکها واز اینجور تیپ و طایفه ها خوب پول میده؟؟؟ اینکه امروز دیگه برای مردم دقیقاً روشن شده خیلی از اون یه مقدار ناچیز آدمایی که تو خیابونها و گوشه کنار در اوایل انقلاب شاه.. شاه میکردن و میخواستن، اغلب سور چرون و مفت خورها و عوامل وابسته به شاه بودند!.. جالب اینکه اکثر همین طایفه آدما، فردای روز انقلاب که دیگه مطمئن شدن شاه برای همیشه رفته و از حالا خمینی سر وته کیسه و دخل مملکت تو دستش..، خیلی سریع و بی رودربایستی اردو شون رو از نیاوران و " جاوید شاه" به جمران و " خمینی ای امام" منتقل کردن و اگه مرد بودن که ریش گذاشتن تا سرِ نافشون و بسیجی و کمیته ای شدن و اگه هم زن بودن که از فرق سر تا ناخون پا خزیدن به زیر چادر سیاه و فقط بالای چادر رو به اندازه سوراخ کونِ موش باز گذاشتن که با اون بتون دنیا رو با یه چشم ببینن و از پایگاه بسیج خواهران و مکتب و مسجد راه بیوفتن تو خیابونها به دنبال بی حجاب و بدحجاب بدبخت و دخل همه رو به اسم "خواهر و برادر حزب اللهی و همیشه در صحنه" بیارن! اینها رو به چشم خودم دیدم که میگم! نمونه زندش یه همسایه داشتیم در اون روزهای اول انقلاب که هنوز خبر اعتصابات و اغتشاشات کم بود، هر روز یکی از صنلیهای شاهانه مبلمان استیلش رو از صبح میذاشت جلو در حیاط تا آخر شب..، یه قاب عکس تمام قد و بیش از حد بزرگِ عکسِ شاه رو هم میذاشت بالاش و گاهی هم خودش همونجا می نشست کنار عکس و یک شیشه مشروب میذاشت جلوش و هر رهگذری رو که از جلو خونه ش رد میشد، وادار میکرد که "جاوید شاه" بگه!!!.. اما درست، دقیقا درست، روزی که خمینی اومد به ایران، پس فردا بعدازظهرش جلو درِ همون خونه و روی همون صندلی و توی همون قاب عکس، عکس خمینی رو گذاشته بود و بلند بلند "الله اکبر خمینی رهبر" میکرد و باز دوباره رهگذرها رو مجبور میکرد که این شعار جدیدش رو با خودش با صدای بلند چندبار تکرار کنن و خودش هم رو اونها گلاب میپاشید و ماشالا ماشالا.. میکرد!!! فقط ما، - از اول تا آخر بلوار ملک آباد مشهد - یعنی ما همسایه، همون کلیه همسایه های گیج و گوز شده از رفتارِ این جونور، هیچکدوم نفهمیدیم که چه جوری و از کجا از خمینی عکسی به اون بزرگی و تمام قد و رنگی پیدا کرده بود که تا اون لحظه هنوز هیچ کی به غیر از عکس سیاه وسفید و حداکثر به اندازه یه کاغذ کپی از خمینی ندیده بود!.. خودش میگفت: از چند روز قبل از اومدن "حضرت امام" (یعنی همینجور تو چشمای آدم خیلی راحت زُل میزد و بدون هیج خجالت و خسارت و خسرانی، میگفت "حضرت امام"!!!!! ) رفته بوده پیش یه عکاس حرفه ایی و بهش دو هزار و پونصد تومن ( 2500 تومن اون موقع!!!!) داده تا این عکس رو خیلی سریع و تا قبل از اومدن خمینی به ایران براش تهیه و بندازه تو همون قاب که قبلا عکس شاه توش بوده!.. اون روز هم با خاطرجمعی زیاد در حال دروغ شاخ کردن تو کونِ همه ما همسایه ها بود : که بله "سالها در حال مبارزه زیرزمینی و پارتیزنی با رژیم شاه بودم.. (!؟!؟!؟!؟!) سه بار نقشه ترور شاه رو ریختم، اما هر دفعه از بد شانسی عملی نشد... ما ( منظورش از ما، خودش و اعضای نهضت آزادی بود!) نقشه و طرح انقلاب رو از سالها پیش ریخته بودیم..، فقط من جرقه هسته اولیه ش رو در خراسان زدم!... الان هم چمدونم رو بستم که ایشالا فردا صبح زود راه بیوفتنم به طرف تهرون برای زیارت امام... امام خواستنم سریع برم تهرون و با حاج محسن آقا ( منظورش احمد خمینی بود آخه!! لابد با سید احمد خیلی خودمونی بودن و این سید محسن صداش میزده!) منتظرم هستند... و... و... * جالب اینکه همین مرتیکه فردای همون روزش رفت تهرون و برای چند ماه غیبش زد.. و وقتی که از تهرون برگشت با حکم رسمی از تهران ریاست یکی از کمیته های مشهد رو به عهده گرفت و بعد از اون بود که با حکم ایشون ظرف سه سالِ اول، چهارتا از همسایه ها شلاق خوردن... دوتا دندونِ جلو یکی دیگه از همسایه ها با کون قنداق تفنگِ پاسدار محافظِ این "تازه حاج آقا" از جاش ریشه کن شد و یکی به بیرون و یکی به حلقش پرید! ( سیگار کشیدنش رو تو ماه رمضون، زمون شاه پنهون میکرد..، از یه سال بعد از انقلاب، دیگه پنهون نمیکرد!!! واسه همین هم بعد از اینکه دندوناش از دستش رفت..، همیشه تو سیگار رو از جا خالی اون دوتا دندون میداد بیرون و میگفت: این دود هم به فلانِ ننه حاجی!... )... ... ... خلاصه این حاج آقا همینجوری اینقده با همه مهربون شد که بالاخره یه روز یه آقای دکتری از همسایه های دورترمون، در یک غفلت حاج آقا و محافظش دو گلوله خالی کرد تو کله هاشون و بعد هم رفت داخل خونه حاج آقا و دست زنش رو که اونجا تقریبا یه هفته اسیر شده بود گرفت و با هم فرار کردن اروپا!.. آخه حاج آقا، یه هفته ای میشد که همسر حاج خانومشون رو فرستاده بودن قم، برای یه ماه زیارت! بعد هم از فردای همون روز پاسدار محافظ حاج آقا، خانوم جوون و فوق العاده زیبا و بدحجابِ آقای دکتر رو، با آرایش غلیظ تو خیابون گیر انداخته بود و از اون جا هم یکراست اول، خانوم رو برده بود کمیته و حاج آقا هم از همون جا یکراست تر و در بخش دوم، زن بیچاره رو آورده بود خونه و و به زور با یه طلاق غیابی از شوهرش، اونو هِبه و به صیغه خودش در آورده بود...( جداً خوش با حالتون شیخا! چون به بعضیا تون خیلی خوش میگذره عزیزان!) سه روز بعد هم احمق بیشعور، به شوهره پیغام میده که "اگه واقعا عاشق خانومت هستی و میخوای زنده بمونه، یا بیا پایِ یه طلاقنامه رسمی رو تو کمیته جلو خودم امضا کن و تموم..؛ یا نه که ، چون به جرم زنا با یک عمله افغانی در یک ساختمون نیمه تمام، (فکرش رو بکنید چی راحت با جونِ آدما بازی میکردن و تهمت میزدن!) بازداشتش کردیم..، تا چند روز دیگه هردوشون حتما اعدام میشن و اونوقت هم زنت و آبروت و شرفت از دست میرن و هم کونت تا آخر عمر از دست من و مرگ همسرت میسوزه! " که البته آقای دکتر هم نه گذاشت زنش از دست بره و از آبرو و شرفش هم جانانه دفاع کرد و مردی با قاب عکس شاه و بعد خمینی رو به سینه قبرستون سرازیر کرد!!!! خلاصه اینجور آدما، واقعیت شون اینجوربود داداش، آبجی!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Daneshmand said:


> Clear case of precocious puberty! Plus ignorant parents.



Hmm mate what part of Pakistan you in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Hmm mate what part of Pakistan you in?


He's not in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

KingMamba said:


> Hmm mate what part of Pakistan you in?



I am not in Pakistan. The flag is my gratitude to my neighborly brothers/sisters. Though I have been to Pakistan as well as other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> I am not in Pakistan.* The flag is my gratitude to my neighborly brothers/sisters. *Though I have been to Pakistan as well as other countries.


Your post has more cheese than this







Why were you in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> Your post has more cheese than this
> 
> Why were you in Pakistan?



Too much cheese spoils pizza. Just saying. Travelling. With my little backpack time machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Daneshmand said:


> Too much cheese spoils pizza. Just saying. Travelling. With my little backpack time machine.



How was your experience, what cities did you manage to visit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Been to all four provinces. It was good. Learned alot. People were friendly except afew rabid ones, who were saying Shia Kafer Kafer. But now I guess, things have gone down hill, pretty bad there. I mean security, national cohesion, economy etc etc. kia kah sakta hoon main. bas jo log khodi apne aap koo tabah kartay hain, unko khoda ki madad nehi chahian. Seriously. You guys have to look deep and long inside yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Daneshmand said:


> Been to all four provinces. It was good. Learned alot. People were friendly except afew rabid ones, who were saying Shia Kafer Kafer. But now I guess, things have gone down hill, pretty bad there. I mean security, national cohesion, economy etc etc. kia kah sakta hoon main. bas jo log khodi apne aap koo tabah kartay hain, unko khoda ki madad nehi chahian. Seriously. You guys have to look deep and long inside yourselves.



Acha yaar vaise aapki urdu aachi hai, aik doosra bhi Irani idher pdf par hota tah. Usko bhi urdu aati thi paar tumari zaada achi hai, kaha seh sihkii? Vaise shia kafer aapko bola gaiya tah isme bohut dhuki hai, you are right we need to look inside. Hopefully that was not the norm during your visit. Things however have actually gotten a lot better, security is better and the economy is growing at a better rate. 

So did you visit Lahore? I hope you did, we Punjabis have a saying about Lahore. Jinaay Lahore nahi Vehkya o Jumya eei nahi. I think you can make out the meaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Too much cheese spoils pizza. Just saying. Travelling. With my little backpack time machine.


Nice, traveled a lot or just a few countries? So far I haven't had the stones to go backpacking, but one day I will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> Nice, traveled a lot or just a few countries? So far I haven't had the stones to go backpacking, but one day I will.



Not alot of countries. Financial constraints and matters of life, always inhibit one to do what one loves most. Saadi Shirazi bishtar az man in var oonvar rafteh bood. Mesleh inkeh to Syria ye zan ham behesh qaleb kardeh bodan, keh badan az dastesh farar kardeh bood. Vallah man inqadr digeh majera jooey nakardam, beh khoda. 

But, yeah, you should go travel. You will learn alot. It gives you a perspective on life that you can not get any other way.



KingMamba said:


> Acha yaar vaise aapki urdu aachi hai, aik doosra bhi Irani idher pdf par hota tah. Usko bhi urdu aati thi paar tumari zaada achi hai, kaha seh sihkii? Vaise shia kafer aapko bola gaiya tah isme bohut dhuki hai, you are right we need to look inside. Hopefully that was not the norm during your visit. Things however have actually gotten a lot better, security is better and the economy is growing at a better rate.
> 
> So did you visit Lahore? I hope you did, we Punjabis have a saying about Lahore. Jinaay Lahore nahi Vehkya o Jumya eei nahi. I think you can make out the meaning.



Shokria. Bas yonhi sikha, logon keh sath. Not the norm. But elements do exist and unfortunately, they seemed powerful. At any rate, it is good to hear that things are improving. But to tell you the truth, I am not sure. 

Yes, I know that saying. I did visit Lahore and Wagah. Magnificent fort. It is unbelievably large. Iranian kings by comparison lived a modest life. Loved the food. Specially that tak tak karahi. Ate even testicles of the poor sheep :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Not alot of countries. Financial constraints and matters of life, always inhibit one to do what one loves most. Saadi Shirazi bishtar az man in var oonvar rafteh bood. Mesleh inkeh to Syria ye zan ham behesh qaleb kardeh bodan, keh badan az dastesh farar kardeh bood. Vallah man inqadr digeh majera jooey nakardam, beh khoda.
> 
> But, yeah, you should go travel. You will learn alot. It gives you a perspective on life that you can not get any other way.


I've been to a few countries, but haven't traveled properly. One of my uncles has backpacked all of South America and pretty much all of Asia. A few years ago he casually drove to Alaska and asked me to go with him. I thought he was joking, till he sent me pictures. And he's not a rich man by any stretch of the imagination. He just grabs a backpack and starts traveling in some random direction. When you're not high maintenance, traveling can be very cheap. He's also been to Pakistan, India etc... and told me stories of human feces and garbage scattered all around. I was shocked that he was shocked b/c my uncle is super low maintenance and if he was shocked, than the place must have been pretty damn dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> I've been to a few countries, but haven't traveled properly. One of my uncles has backpacked all of South America and pretty much all of Asia. A few years ago he casually drove to Alaska and asked me to go with him. I thought he was joking, till he sent me pictures. And he's not a rich man by any stretch of the imagination. He just grabs a backpack and starts traveling in some random direction. When you're not high maintenance, traveling can be very cheap. He's also been to Pakistan, India etc... and told me stories of human feces and garbage scattered all around. I was shocked that he was shocked b/c my uncle is super low maintenance and if he was shocked, than the place must have been pretty damn dirty.



Yes, but most probably he is an experienced traveler, that is why he can manage on low budget. It all depends on how you want your experience be. If you want to be with people and experience their life then you have to be on street with the common guy. If you want to walk among their high society then your expenses are going to be naturally higher. 

Unfortunately the standards of hygiene in all of South Asia from Iran's border to the border of Myanmar is nothing to be proud of. They never had the leaders who showed them the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Daneshmand said:


> Not alot of countries. Financial constraints and matters of life, always inhibit one to do what one loves most. Saadi Shirazi bishtar az man in var oonvar rafteh bood. Mesleh inkeh to Syria ye zan ham behesh qaleb kardeh bodan, keh badan az dastesh farar kardeh bood. Vallah man inqadr digeh majera jooey nakardam, beh khoda.
> 
> But, yeah, you should go travel. You will learn alot. It gives you a perspective on life that you can not get any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> Shokria. Bas yonhi sikha, logon keh sath. Not the norm. But elements do exist and unfortunately, they seemed powerful. At any rate, it is good to hear that things are improving. But to tell you the truth, I am not sure.
> 
> Yes, I know that saying. I did visit Lahore and Wagah. Magnificent fort. It is unbelievably large. Iranian kings by comparison lived a modest life. Loved the food. Specially that tak tak karahi. Ate even testicles of the poor sheep :



Lol I think you got a little to well acquainted, even I have never touch those sheep balls.


----------



## Daneshmand

KingMamba said:


> Lol I think you got a little to well acquainted, even I have never touch those sheep balls.



I never had them too. But when you are travelling you are in a more curious and adventure mode than the locals. So I did try them. They were not bad actually. Sheep sperms and all fried with green peppers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> He will get his answer next year ... let them enjoy their fantasies !


Che khabare?

..................................

Az ye seri dalgak to in forum natars va harfeto bezan.


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Che khabare?
> 
> ..................................
> 
> Az ye seri dalgak to in forum natars va harfeto bezan.



من سکوت رو ترجیح میدم تا وقتش برسه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> من سکوت رو ترجیح میدم تا وقتش برسه


Che ajab yad gerefti. Kheily vaght pish nabood kole forum por az threadaye bi moredet bood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

سه تا خون اشام میرن کافی شاپ

اولی میگه:ی لیوان خون ولرم

دومی میگه:ی لیوان خون سرد

سومی میگه:ی لیوان آب جوش

دوستاش میگن ما خون اشامیم آب جوش نمیخوریم

سومی یه نوار بهداشتی از جیبش در میاره میگه من نپتون دارم​


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> سه تا خون اشام میرن کافی شاپ
> 
> اولی میگه:ی لیوان خون ولرم
> 
> دومی میگه:ی لیوان خون سرد
> 
> سومی میگه:ی لیوان آب جوش
> 
> دوستاش میگن ما خون اشامیم آب جوش نمیخوریم
> 
> سومی یه نوار بهداشتی از جیبش در میاره میگه من نپتون دارم​


ayyyyy 

chendesh 

امروز سالروز پرتاب'انوشه انصاری ' اولين زن ايرانی به فضا است،

به اميد روزی كه آخرين زن ايرانی را هم به فضا پرتاب كنيم به حق مرتضی علی
'

==================

طرف ميره استاديوم به بغل دستيش ميگه عجيبه ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميگه چي عجيبه؟؟؟؟

ميگه ١٠٠٠٠٠ تا تماشاگر، ٢٢ تا بازيكن ، ١٠٠ تا انتظامات ، ١٥ تا نظافتچي ، ٣ تا داور ، ٣ تا دكتر ، ٤ تا برانكاردچي ، ٣٨ تا رو نيمكت ، ١٦ تا خبرنگار ، ٣٢ تا عكاس و..

ميگه اين كجاش عجيبه؟؟؟؟ 
ميگه گنجشكه ريد رو سر من!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> ayyyyy
> 
> chendesh





, لره ﻣﯿﺮﻩ ﺗﻮ ﺑﯿﺎﺑﻮﻧﺎﯼ ﻋﺮﺑﺴﺘﺎﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﯿﺮﮔﺎﻩ ﺷﺘﺮ ﻣﯿﺰﻧﻪ
ﯾﻪ ﻋﺮﺏ ﺷﺘﺮﺵ ﺭﺍﻩ ﻧﻤﯿﺮﻓﺘﻪ ﻣﯿﮑﺸﻮﻧﻪ ﺗﻮ ﺗﻌﻤﯿﺮﮔﺎﻩ ﺑﻪ لره ﻣﯿﮕﻪ : ﺁﻗﺎ ﺷﺘﺮﻡ ﺭﺍﻩ ﻧﻤﯿﺮﻩ ﺩﺭﺳﺘﺶ ﮐﻦ
لره ﺑﻪ ﺷﺎﮔﺮﺩﺵ ﻣﯿﮕﻪ : ﺍکبر ﺷﻮﺗﻮﺭ ﺁقا ﺭﻭ ﺑﺒﺮ ﺭﻭ ﭼﺎﻝ...
ﺍکبر ﺷﺘﺮﻭ ﻣﯿﺒﺮﻩ ﺭﻭ ﭼﺎﻝ... لره ﺑﺎ ﺳﻨﮓ ﻣﯿﺰﻧﻪ تخماﯼ ﺷﺘﺮﻩ، ﺷﺘﺮﻩ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻓﺸﻨﮓ میدوهه ﻣﯿﺮﻩ
ﻋﺮبه ﻣﯿﮕﻪ: ﺣﺎﻻ ﭼﻄﻮﺭﯼ ﺑﻪ ﺷﺘﺮﻡ ﺑﺮﺳﻢ؟ لره ﻣﯿﮕﻪ: ﺍکبر ﺁقاﺭﻡ ﺑﺒﺮ ﺭﻭﭼﺎﻝ
بعد با سنگ میزنه تو تخم عربه. عرب می دوه دنبال شتر
اکبر میگه اوستا پولش رو نداد
لره ﻣﯿﮕﻪ: ﺍکبر برو ﺭﻭ ﭼﺎل​
***
دیروز داشتم راه میرفتم یهو این پام به اون پام گفت گه نخور
اون پام شاکی شد گفت خفه شو دهن گاییده
دهنم گفت بمن چرا فش میدی کونی چاقال
کونم گفت میام میرینم بهتا کله کیری
کلم شاکی شد گفت حرومزاده بمن چه!چرا بمن فحش میدی؟
کیرم به کلم گفت: مگه کیر فحشه لاشی! چشمای انتو واکن ببین کی بهت فحش داده بعد ضر بزن
چشمام بطور همصدا به کیرم گفتن: بخاطر اون زبون جندته که بهت میگن کیر دیگه
زبونم به چشمام گفت: جنده شمایین و اون ابروهای چاقالتون
چشما و ابروهام باهم گفتن: حرومزاده چاقال تویی اون قیافه تخمیت 
قیافم گفت: کسکشای بی ناموس بمن چیکار دارین؟
تخمی جد و اباد تونه
تخمام از جا بلند شدن یه نگاهی به اطراف کردن و از اونجایی که تخمشونم نبود سرجاشون آروم گرفتن این غائله آروم گرفت
نتیجه گیری این که
تخمی زندگی کن روزها بگذره​
***
دختره نوشته...

به من دل نبند،من از نسل بادم یک جا نمیمانم

.

من به شخصه نظرم رو گوز متمرکزه
!!! :|​


----------



## Daneshmand

khejalat bekeshin ba in jok tarif kardanetoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> khejalat bekeshin ba in jok tarif kardanetoon.



شرمنده برادر ... جوک +18 پدیده ی رایجی هست در ایران


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> khejalat bekeshin ba in jok tarif kardanetoon.


soheil always gets over the board 

you just have to increase your compliance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> شرمنده برادر ... جوک +18 پدیده ی رایجی هست در ایران



Az ma goftan bood. Nahy az monkar. Hal khod daani. 



haman10 said:


> soheil always gets over the board
> 
> you just have to increase your compliance



I see. I guess it is hormonal then. PMS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> PMS?


LMAO !!!



U a doctor bro  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Az ma goftan bood. Nahy az monkar. Hal khod daani.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I guess it is hormonal then. PMS?



شما پاکستانی هستی یا ایرانی ؟


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> شما پاکستانی هستی یا ایرانی ؟



What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> LMAO !!!
> 
> 
> 
> U a doctor bro  ?



What the fakh is PMS !?

Tell me ...



Daneshmand said:


> What do you think?



ایرانی مقیم پاکستان!؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> PMS !?


Premestural syndrome .... basically he says that you are on your period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> LMAO !!!
> 
> 
> 
> U a doctor bro  ?



What's up Wilson? Have you seen Lisa around?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> What's up Wilson? Have you seen Lisa around?



FACK you man ... how you dare !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> ایرانی مقیم پاکستان!؟



Iranian living abroad other than Pakistan. A much nicer country.



SOHEIL said:


> FACK you man ... how you dare !?



Watch your language, kid. House can be quite rude and you gotta get used to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> What's up Wilson? Have you seen Lisa around?


yep Gregory 

no for reals 

are u a doctor ?


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> yep Gregory
> 
> no for reals
> 
> are u a doctor ?



What is your differential diagnosis? What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Watch your language, kid. House can be quite rude and you gotta get used to it.



Let's go ...



Daneshmand said:


> What is your differential diagnosis? What do you think?



I think you have some orgasms right now !

Tell the faking yes or no & finish the job !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> What is your differential diagnosis? What do you think?


in the name of allah . 

ROS : all systems clear 

DD : bimar gain dare va ma ru sare kar gozashte 

flight of idea ham dare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> Let's go ...



Ok. Just lie down there on your side and the DRE will be over before you know it. Just relax!


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Ok. Just lie down there on your side and the DRE will be over before you know it. Just relax!



@haman10 

What the **** is DRE !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Ok. Just lie down there on your side and the DRE will be over before you know it. Just relax!




OK , even if u r a doctor , you have your licence from another country cause we call it TR here not DRE 

TR is a french word for Touche rectal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> in the name of allah .
> 
> ROS : all systems clear
> 
> DD : bimar gain dare va ma ru sare kar gozashte
> 
> flight of idea ham dare



Not a good DDx, I must say. You can do better Wilson.

It should be something like this:

1- Doctor
2- Nurse
3- Bio-scientist
4- Polymath (rare nowadays but still a possibility)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> @haman10
> 
> What the **** is DRE !?


Rectal exam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> OK , even if u r a doctor , you have your licence from another country cause we call it TR here not DRE
> 
> TR is a french word for Touche rectal



I know. Let me have fun with this kid.



haman10 said:


> Rectal exam



Not just any exam. It is digital. Not instrumental. Big difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Let me have fun with this kid.


ok have your fun  , but at the end of the day tell me what u do ....

why i wanna know that , u ask ? cause i'm fozool , and thats it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> I know. Let me have fun with this kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Not just any exam. It is digital. Not instrumental. Big difference.



شما برو با کلیتوریست بازی کن

اون دستگاه هم شیاف کن از تکنولوژی دیجیتال لذت ببر


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> شما برو با کلیتوریست بازی کن



Oh, that angry. Quite consistent with PMS. Specially in young subjects. Tantrums and all. Will get better with age. OCP is quite helpful I must say, beside protecting you from unwanted parenthood.



haman10 said:


> ok have your fun  , but at the end of the day tell me what u do ....
> 
> why i wanna know that , u ask ? cause i'm fozool , and thats it



Yes, I am a doctor. I believe you are too?



SOHEIL said:


> اون دستگاه هم شیاف کن از تکنولوژی دیجیتال لذت ببر



Digital here has an entirely different meaning. Emphasis is on entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Oh, that angry. Quite consistent with PMS. Specially in young subjects. Tantrums and all. Will get better with age. OCP is quite helpful I must say, beside protecting you from unwanted parenthood.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am a doctor. I believe you are too?



پس شما دکتری

سهیل هستم خلبان سیویل

خوشبختم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> پس شما دکتری
> 
> سهیل هستم خلبان سیویل
> 
> خوشبختم



Hmm. Civilian pilot. People tell me only pilots have a bigger ego than doctors. I am not so sure, though. Nice to meet you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Yes, I am a doctor. I believe you are too?


not right now mate , but i'm getting there 

i am an stagger as iranians call it  3 years from now , yes i'm a GP .

@New @kollang @rahi2357 @Serpentine

guys we have a new DOC in the house ... 

praise allah and bow to the doctors



KingMamba said:


>


lol 

  

exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Hmm. Civilian pilot. People tell me only pilots have a bigger ego than doctors. I am not so sure, though. Nice to meet you.



به هر حال من برای جامعه ی پزشکی احترام قائل هستم

حرفهایی که زده شد در قالب شوخی بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> به هر حال من برای جامعه ی پزشکی احترام قائل هستم
> 
> حرفهایی که زده شد در قالب شوخی بود



Man ham aasheq e parvaz va khalabanha hastam. Jokes aside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Man ham aasheq e parvaz va khalabanha hastam. Jokes aside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> exactly



MashAllah there are so many Iranian doctors on pdf that they are handing out rectal exams for free apparently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


>


badbakht be ouni ke mariz she biad pishe man ....

ya ajale dashte bashe savare havapeymaye to beshe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

KingMamba said:


> MashAllah there are so many Iranian doctors on pdf that they are handing out rectal exams for free apparently.



Lol. Do you want one too? It can save your life, you never know.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## haman10

KingMamba said:


> MashAllah there are so many Iranian doctors on pdf that they are handing out rectal exams for free apparently.


yep bro , its all free  

but on a serious note , there much more pakistani and indian doctors here .

there are just 3 of us : 2 doctors and 1 dentist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Daneshmand said:


> Lol. Do you want one too? It can save your life, you never know.



Lol I am good, not yet at that age but I will give you first priority in a few decades, don't worry. 



haman10 said:


> yep bro , its all free
> 
> but on a serious note , there much more pakistani and indian doctors here .
> 
> there are just 3 of us : 2 doctors and 1 dentist



Well there are a lot less Iranians here so it feels like a lot more Iranians doctors I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> پس شما دکتری
> 
> سهیل هستم خلبان سیویل
> 
> خوشبختم


خداييش؟؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> خداييش؟؟؟


@Abii in gaagool ra negah kon 
Na, Soheil Neil Armstrong hast  
Vaallaa, Soheil yek daneshjou ye saade ye daneshgah azad e Tehran(markaz ya jonoub ra daghigh yaadam nemiyaad) boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> خداييش؟؟؟



مگه پایپر 28 سیویل نیست 

حالا کو تا بوئینگ و ایرباس

من آخر 94 میرم رو سیت



Daneshmand said:


> Lol. Do you want one too? It can save your life, you never know.



Doctors got holy fingers ... 

اونقدر داخل رکتال رفته حکم سرکه 7 ساله داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @Abii in gaagool ra negah kon
> Na, Soheil Neil Armstrong hast
> Vaallaa, Soheil yek daneshjou ye saade ye daneshgah azad e Tehran(markaz ya jonoub ra daghigh yaadam nemiyaad) boud.


gagoul khodeti mardtike shonghol ....

harf dahaneto befahm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> yep bro , its all free
> 
> but on a serious note , there much more pakistani and indian doctors here .
> 
> there are just 3 of us : 2 doctors and 1 dentist



حالا خودت شخصا چند نفر رو انگشت کردی !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> حالا خودت شخصا چند نفر رو انگشت کردی !؟


khoshbakhtane hanooz hichi  

angosht kardan kare Internast , ma hanooz vel too bimarestan micharkhim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> gagoul khodeti mardtike shonghol ....
> 
> harf dahaneto befahm



To digeh chi migi, hamal jan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> gagoul khodeti mardtike shonghol ....
> 
> harf dahaneto befahm



می دونستی زن یه مرد شرعا می تونه شوهرش رو انگشت کنه !؟

برای ماساژ پروستات


----------



## New

@Daneshmand doktora ke daneshmand nistan, in che usernamy hast ke entekhab kardi?
And as I feel a little skeptical here, may I ask about your home city in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> khoshbakhtane hanooz hichi
> 
> angosht kardan kare Internast , ma hanooz vel too bimarestan micharkhim



الان یار تمرینی هستی !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> To digeh chi migi, hamal jan?


migam khoobi shonghol ? 

rasti fargh Tiger va Falcon ru fahmidi ?  



SOHEIL said:


> می دونستی زن یه مرد شرعا می تونه شوهرش رو انگشت کنه !؟
> 
> برای ماساژ پروستات


jaan jadet monkeratish nakon so}-{eil 



SOHEIL said:


> الان یار تمرینی هستی !؟


baaaale


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


>


Maaaaarg

To dobare dahanet ra goshudi, bi kherad?in lahjeye tokhmiyat ra ham avaz kon, mardom behet nakhandan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> bi kherad?


oskol fargh Falcon va Tiger ru nemidoone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> To digeh chi migi, hamal jan?



به به

جناب زیر خواب

زدم ایگنور هارو نمایش بده دوباره دچار حالت تهوع شدم

منو ایگنور کن نبینمت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> oskol fargh Falcon va Tiger ru nemidoone


Akhe yeki nis be in heyvuni bege ke age dahanesho bebande kasi fekr nemikone ke lale.

Dooookkkmmmmmeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> migam khoobi shonghol ?
> 
> rasti fargh Tiger va Falcon ru fahmidi ?



Hamal jan, bachche porrou baazi, az shasgoulit kam nemikoneh. 
vaallaa man boudam ke fargh e Tiger va Falcon ra behet yaad daadam, vaghti to yek hamchin sher va veri ra gofti. Pas baraaye instrcutoret, respect daashteh baash, hamal jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> @Daneshmand doktora ke daneshmand nistan, in che usernamy hast ke entekhab kardi?
> And as I feel a little skeptical here, may I ask about your home city in Iran?



It is your right to be skeptical. And it is my right not to give any importance to your skepticism. Therefore I disregard your cheap attempt at interrogating me.

But for your education, let me elaborate what a doctor means actually. The antique word of doctor means teacher. Do you know why they are called teacher? Because when you learn so much that you come to the boundary of that field of knowledge then your duty becomes two fold, pushing the boundary and transferring the knowledge to other less knowledgeable souls. In Farsi the proper term since antiquity has been Ostad. Now we in medicine are a special breed because in the rest of the fields of knowledge, a person has to do a PhD a research project of epic proportions to become a doctor. He must push the boundary as well as teach to be worthy of this noblest of titles. But we are the only ones who get this title by just mere graduation. Do you know the reason? Because we are Daneshmand by definition. Every patient is a scientific case to be solved. Every patient is a PhD project. Such is the life a Daneshmand. Match it in your field if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> To digeh chi migi, hamal jan?


To chi migi zir khab?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Maaaaarg
> 
> To dobare dahanet ra goshudi, bi kherad?in lahjeye tokhmiyat ra ham avaz kon, mardom behet nakhandan.



Shasgoul, I am writing in the proper Farsi. How do you know my accent? BTW, I don't live in Iran, nor I am a persian, so why should I care about my farsi writings?


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Pas baraaye instrcutoret


vase chiam ? 

boro harvaght dargh Falcon va Tiger ru yaad gerefti baadesham tounesti emla kalamat ru dorost benevisi vargard .

to shonghol mani :kiss: 

kiss kiss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> به به
> 
> جناب زیر خواب
> 
> زدم ایگنور هارو نمایش بده دوباره دچار حالت تهوع شدم
> 
> منو ایگنور کن نبینمت



Vaallaa ta jayi ke man yaadam miyaad, to zir khaab e akhound ha va hendiyaa va rous ha, va ... boudi.
BTW, Shasgoul, Ageh man ra ignore koni, digeh post haye man ra nemibini. laazem nist ke man kaari bekonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Because we are Daneshmand by definition. Every patient is a scientific case to be solved. Every patient is a PhD project. Such is the life a Daneshmand. Match it in your field if you can.


OMG , i LOOOOVE U

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Shasgoul, I am writing in the proper Farsi. How do you know my accent? BTW, I don't live in Iran, nor I am a persian, so why should I care about my farsi writings?


@haman10 @SOHEIL

Bande khoda ra nega!!!dige jorat nadare farsi type kone.loololollol

Dokme ra bezan bawww

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> To chi migi zir khab?


Akheh kouchoulou, baar e ghabli ke javaabet ra daadam, mesle bachche 6 saaleh ha ke yeki mizaneh dar kouneshoun, oftaadi boudi dor e forum va geryeh mikardi. pas, dahan e man ra baaz nakon.


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Shasgoul, I am writing in the proper Farsi. How do you know my accent? BTW, I don't live in Iran, nor I am a persian, so why should I care about my farsi writings?


@haman10 @SOHEIL

Bande khoda ra nega!!!dige jorat nadare farsi type kone.loololollol

Dokme ra bezan bawww

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> dahan e man ra baaz nakon


age dahanat ra baaz kone che mishe ounvaght ?  

OMG , aren't you the cutest ? 

i love u rmi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> @haman10 @SOHEIL
> 
> Bande khoda ra nega!!!dige jorat nadare farsi type kone.loololollol
> 
> Dokme ra bezan bawww


Shasgoul, haddeaghal post e baalaayit ra bebin, ba'd zert va pert kon. Tou konkour, farsi ra chand zadi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Akheh kouchoulou, baar e ghabli ke javaabet ra daadam, mesle bachche 6 saaleh ha ke yeki mizaneh dar kouneshoun, oftaadi boudi dor e forum va geryeh mikardi. pas, dahan e man ra baaz nakon.


Key oftaadi budam?

Dahanet ra baz kon bebinam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

This guy rmi5 is a liar. In the thread "Jordan to export Uranium" he argues with me that Iran does not own Rossing Uranium mine. While Iran is an owner. He has no shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Daneshmand said:


> This guy rmi5 is a liar. In the thread "Jordan to export Uranium" he argues with me that Iran does not own Rossing Uranium mine. While Iran is an owner. He has no shame.


You said that Iran owns the second largest Uranium mine of the world, which is a BS.
Iran only owned 10% of financial share, not property share of a *French* company mining in Namibia. BTW, Namibia is not even a top 5 country in Uranium reserves ranking. 
BTW, don't be such a cry baby when you get spanked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> This guy rmi5 is a liar. In the thread "Jordan to export Uranium" he argues with me that Iran does not own Rossing Uranium mine. While Iran is an owner. He has no shame.


my friend some people have just two uses :

1- to be a laughing stock for others 

2- to wipe the floor with them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> my friend some people have just two uses :
> 
> 1- to be a laughing stock for others
> 
> 2- to wipe the floor with them



I just hope he has enough motivation and humanity in himself to add a third to your list by registering himself for organ donation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> my friend some people have just two uses :
> 
> 1- to be a laughing stock for others
> 
> 2- to wipe the floor with them



LOL, yeah, says the person who was almost chosen as the troll of the year of PDF for his hilarious low IQ posts


----------



## Daneshmand

rmi5 said:


> You said that Iran owns the second largest Uranium mine of the world, which is a BS.
> Iran only owned 10% of financial share, not property share of a *French* company mining in Namibia. BTW, Namibia is not even a top 5 country in Uranium reserves ranking.
> BTW, don't be such a cry baby when you get spanked.



Go and read what you have written and how I debunked you. Iran actually owns 15% of the Rossing mine. That mine is a high quality mine the second largest open pit mine in the world, supplying 8% of the world's demand. And you run away from that thread. You did not dispute the fact I raised namely that Azerbaijan will not have any enrichment pogram in this millennium.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> hilarious low IQ posts


my posts are hilarious i must admit 

but they cannot be low iq , cause there is no post with a brain in the world . posts are made by phrases and words.



man troll of the year basham to chi mishe ounvaght ? the troll of the year's cute little puppy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Daneshmand said:


> Go and read what you have written and how I debunked you. Iran actually owns 15% of the Rossing mine. That mine is a high quality mine the second largest open pit mine in the world, supplying 8% of the world's demand. And you run away from that thread. You did not dispute the fact I raised namely that Azerbaijan will not have any enrichment pogram in this millennium.


Are you that much stupid? I already answered your non-sense in that thread. Go and read my response.

BTW, @haman10, does it ring a bell for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> It is your right to be skeptical. And it is my right not to give any importance to your skepticism. Therefore I disregard your cheap attempt at interrogating me.
> 
> But for your education, let me elaborate what a doctor means actually. The antique word of doctor means teacher. Do you know why they are called teacher? Because when you learn so much that you come to the boundary of that field of knowledge then your duty becomes two fold, pushing the boundary and transferring the knowledge to other less knowledgeable souls. In Farsi the proper term since antiquity has been Ostad. Now we in medicine are a special breed because in the rest of the fields of knowledge, a person has to do a PhD a research project of epic proportions to become a doctor. He must push the boundary as well as teach to be worthy of this noblest of titles. But we are the only ones who get this title by just mere graduation. Do you know the reason? Because we are Daneshmand by definition. Every patient is a scientific case to be solved. Every patient is a PhD project. Such is the life a Daneshmand. Match it in your field if you can.


Vow, I can notice someone feeling insecure here, man take it easy.
You are escaping the interrogation, but I have to say, in the most cheapest form.
You might be called a Doctor, but always take it in the mind, that's just a label, and this is the intrinsic value that is being counted, as of now your degree as a doctor is being evaluated as a MS in the comprehensive academical ranking system, you can ask @haman10, for the further information. That mean to achieve a MS degree you were forced to study 7 years instead of it's routine 6 years in engineering branches. No offence, but that says a lot, dude.
BTW, lets not get far away from the main question here, I just asked a simple question, where was your home city in Iran, Not answering to that question just adds to the skepticism, man.

Now I feel like a real interrogator

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> BTW, @haman10, does it ring a bell for you?


OMG you're so stupid 

@kollang bebin dar mored ye chizi bahat sohbat kardam ? taraf rafte post novambr saal 2013 mano dar avorde ....

midoonan 2 saal pish man chi goftam  

 

@rmi5 : u dumb a$$ , tiger is condescending here moron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Vow, I can notice someone feeling insecure here, man take it easy.
> You are escaping the interrogation, but I have to say, in the most cheapest form.
> You might be called a Doctor, but always take it in the mind, that's just a label, and this is the intrinsic value that is being counted, as of now your degree as a doctor is being evaluated as a MS in the comprehensive academical ranking system, you can ask @haman10, for the further information. That mean to achieve a MS degree you were forced to study 7 years instead of it's routine 6 years in engineering branches. No offence, but that says a lot, dude.
> BTW, lets not get far away from the main question here, I just asked a simple question, where was your home city in Iran, Not answering to that question just adds to the skepticism, man.
> 
> Now I feel like a real interrogator



Well, I put people in their place when they come with prejudice loaded in their behavior. I do not need to answer any question to make you feel better. You can continue in your suffering. As we doctors say, there is no drug for treatment of weaknesses of character. Therefore I can not prescribe anything for your ailment.

As for what bureaucracy does, I do not give the slightest damn. In reality though a medical degree is not even MS. It is actually an undergraduate one. But as I said, we are Daneshmand because we solve scientific cases and teach our patients. That is why everywhere they call us Doctors whether in Iran or in NewZealand. Out of respect. And no bureaucracy can change that. Not even in North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> OMG you're so stupid
> 
> @kollang bebin dar mored ye chizi bahat sohbat kardam ? taraf rafte post novambr saal 2013 mano dar avorde ....
> 
> midoonan 2 saal pish man chi goftam
> 
> 
> 
> @rmi5 : u dumb a$$ , tiger is condescending here moron



Shasgoul, Do you want me to post screen shots of your other posts and how I taught you the difference? 
BTW, something called Google is invented long time ago. I obviously have not everything in my memory.


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Vow, I can notice someone feeling insecure here, man take it easy.
> You are escaping the interrogation, but I have to say, in the most cheapest form.
> You might be called a Doctor, but always take it in the mind, that's just a label, and this is the intrinsic value that is being counted, as of now your degree as a doctor is being evaluated as a MS in the comprehensive academical ranking system, you can ask @haman10, for the further information.


vala azizam hichvaght ma neminevisim MS .

aslan bi edalati hast ma benevisim MS . maa M.D. hastim azize baradar 

ama age berim sarbazi be andaze yek M.S darage midan , kholase age gharar bashe ke tatbigh bezanan ma mishim M.S. vagarna ...... 



rmi5 said:


> Shasgoul, Do you want me to post screen shots of your other posts and how I taught you the difference?
> BTW, something called Google is invented long time ago. I obviously have not everything in my memory.


yeah thats right 



@kollang @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Daneshmand said:


> Well, I put people in their place when they come with prejudice loaded in their behavior. I do not need to answer any question to make you feel better. You can continue in your suffering. As we doctors say, there is no drug for treatment of weaknesses of character. Therefore I can not prescribe anything for your ailment.
> 
> As for what bureaucracy does, I do not give the slightest damn. In reality though a medical degree is not even MS. It is actually an undergraduate one. But as I said, we are Daneshmand because we solve scientific cases and teach our patients. That is why everywhere they call us Doctors whether in Iran or in NewZealand. Out of respect. And no bureaucracy can change that. Not even in North Korea.


wow, take it easy man
btw hi guys che khabar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> OMG you're so stupid
> 
> @kollang bebin dar mored ye chizi bahat sohbat kardam ? taraf rafte post novambr saal 2013 mano dar avorde ....
> 
> midoonan 2 saal pish man chi goftam
> 
> 
> 
> @rmi5 : u dumb a$$ , tiger is condescending here moron


Ravan parish!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> wow, take it easy man


as i said before , we'll never take it easy with engineers 

U guys are pure example of injustice in our educational system 





Ostad said:


> btw hi guys che khabar?




everythings fine , how are u bro ? 

maa ke akharesh nafahmidim ghazie een sherkati ke zadi ba doostat be koja resid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

This is turning to be like a psychology session, now.
Feeling insecure,
You tried to divert the attentions.


Daneshmand said:


> Well, I put people in their place when they come with prejudice loaded in their behavior. I do not need to answer any question to make you feel better. You can continue in your suffering. As we doctors say, there is no drug for treatment of weaknesses of character. Therefore I can not prescribe anything for your ailment.


In this phase you are starting the name calling process.


Daneshmand said:


> But as I said, we are Daneshmand because we solve scientific cases and teach our patients. That is why everywhere they call us Doctors whether in Iran or in NewZealand. Out of respect. And no bureaucracy can change that. Not even in North Korea.


Losing your ability to focus, now you are desperately trying to diversify the discussion horizons.
You could just answer that simple question.
My call, 
You are not an Iranian, but I am not ruling out the possibility that you have been to Iran for some period.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Dahanet ra baz kon bebinam



نه بابا بهش بگو باز نکنه

اینجا بو گه میگیره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> This is turning to be like a psychology session, now.
> Feeling insecure,
> You tried to divert the attentions.
> 
> In this phase you are starting the name calling process.
> 
> Losing your ability to focus, now you are desperately trying to diversify the discussion horizons.
> You could just answer that simple question.
> My call,
> You are not an Iranian, but I am not ruling out the possibility that you have been to Iran for some period.


ok bros , seriously ?

its beneath u to fight like this , shoma @New bozorgi kon va kootah bia dadash . @SOHEIL bahash farsi harf zad azizam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> This is turning to be like a psychology session, now.
> Feeling insecure,
> You tried to divert the attentions.
> 
> In this phase you are starting the name calling process.
> 
> Losing your ability to focus, now you are desperately trying to diversify the discussion horizons.
> You could just answer that simple question.
> My call,
> You are not an Iranian, but I am not ruling out the possibility that you have been to Iran for some period.



Yes, you are feeling insecure. Needy.

You come here with an accusative tone, opening a conversation in order to satisfy your insecurity.

The only one who cant focus here is you. You see, you could have asked your question in a nice manner and get your answer in a nice manner as well. But you chose to be a pathetic person. Then you tried to play nice and cool. And now you are back to your dark side. I have met my share of your types. Who can never decide what they really are or what they want out of their miserable lives.

You can go and think whatever you want. Like I care what a weak character thinks (or not).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Dokhtara dokhtara...... Ba ham dust bashid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> as i said before , we'll never take it easy with engineers
> 
> U guys are pure example of injustice in our educational system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everythings fine , how are u bro ?
> 
> maa ke akharesh nafahmidim ghazie een sherkati ke zadi ba doostat be koja resid


bad nist dareh yavash yavash varedeh sod dehi mishe.
ye soali baram pish omadeh aya emkaneskh hast ye nafar ham doctor bashe ham mohandes, aslan hamchin moredi dashtim? @New shoma etela dari darin mored.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

guys please , its getting really bad ....

you're grown man for Fuqs sake 

if u see me fighting , its cause i'm in an age in which i need that shyte   lool

but u two are dinasors  please cut it out 


Ostad said:


> bad nist dareh yavash yavash varedeh sod dehi mishe


khoda ru shokr dadash , congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khoda ru shokr dadash , congrats


gorbonet , dadash. Robocopi Terminatori chizi khasti dar khedmatim ( albate arousaki )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Yes, you are feeling insecure. Needy.
> 
> You come here with an accusative tone, opening a conversation in order to satisfy your insecurity.


This is the infamous, mirroring the accusations stage. Dude you are just one step from breaking



Daneshmand said:


> The only one who can focus here is you. You see, you could have asked your question in a nice manner and get your answer in a nice manner as well. But you chose to be a pathetic person. Then you tried to play nice and cool. And now you are back to your dark side. I have met my share of your types. Who can never decide what they really are or what they want out of their miserable lives.
> 
> You can go and think whatever you want. Like I care what a weak character thinks (or not).



You just bought some time, and now a little taste of victimization, you are in the verge of coming up with a false answer. 
Mate, don't choose that direction, you should know that's not gonna work for you.
I am going to narrow my guess here,
You are a Pakistani, have lived in Iran for a period, might be long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> gorbonet , dadash. Robocopi Terminatori chizi khasti dar khedmatim


fadat sham 

Ey jaan arousak dorost mikonin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> fadat sham
> 
> Ey jaan arousak dorost mikonin


na ye keshvar hast ba *Ch* shrou mishe...
vali kolan shukhi kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> This is the infamous, mirroring the accusations stage. Dude you are just one step from breaking
> 
> 
> 
> You just bought some time, and now a little taste of victimization, you are in the verge of coming up with a false answer.
> Mate, don't choose that direction, you should know that's not gonna work for you.
> I am going to narrow my guess here,
> You are a Pakistani, have lived in Iran for a period, might be long.



Typical needy behavior of a drug addict. Will keep begging and accusing for his dose.

Remember that you have no authority to force yourself on someone else. You are a nobody. As I said, I don't give a damn what a person with weak character thinks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Typical needy behavior of a drug addict. Will keep begging and accusing for his dose.
> .





New said:


> You are a Pakistani, have lived in Iran for a period, might be long.


thats just not cool 

@Serpentine ban the shizam outta them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> thats just not cool
> 
> @Serpentine ban the shizam outta them



Dr Wilson, I am a powerful judge of character. And I am telling you, this one does not have any.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@Ostad 

Mate, have you seen new Turkish serial ??? It's out of this world...

Check out it's fighting scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Dr Wilson, I am a powerful judge of character. And I am telling you, this one does not have any.


brother , look ...

new yeki az behtarin member haye inja hast va ma kheyli vaghte mishnasimesh O hame doostesh daran, shoma ama jadid oumadi tousiye baradar kouchiket be shoma ine ke be digaran tohin nakoni 

new dasht bahat shookhi mikard (although in a wired way ) va shoma kheyli jedi gerefti .

lotfan dige tohin nakonid , mamnun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Mate, have you seen new Turkish serial ??? It's out of this world...
> 
> Check out it's fighting scene.


bro, thanks to free internet  , its filtered right now and i dont have a proxy server. i will watch it later. thanks btw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@kollang 

Mate, have you look at it ? Did you like it ?.

I'm so hyped about this serial.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

guys lets agree that engineering is superior and end this discussion once for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@Sinan 

Same as me..

Would you please address me how to find the video?I will watch it at university, tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> guys lets agree that engineering is superior and end this discussion once for all.




lets just say lol , ok ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Same as me..
> 
> Would you please address me how to find the video?I will watch it at university, tomorrow.



Hımmm.... if you search this in youtube, "Diriliş "Ertuğrul" 1. bölüm"....you will find it ?

Can you use dailymotion ?








Ostad said:


> guys lets agree that engineering is superior and end this discussion once for all.



Ofcourse.... if it was not for the Engineers, humanity would be still in the dark ages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> lets just say lol , ok ?


lol okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@haman10 @New 

What about you guys ? Can you see it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Hımmm.... if you search this in youtube, "Diriliş "Ertuğrul" 1. bölüm"....you will find it ?
> 
> Can you use dailymotion ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse.... if it was not for the Engineers, humanity would be still in the dark ages.


we need to invent some doctors too, too much human resources are being wasted in that field.
JKing guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> we need to invent some doctors too, too much human resource are being wasted in that field.
> JKing guys

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> brother , look ...
> 
> new yeki az behtarin member haye inja hast va ma kheyli vaghte mishnasimesh O hame doostesh daran, shoma ama jadid oumadi tousiye baradar kouchiket be shoma ine ke be digaran tohin nakoni
> 
> new dasht bahat shookhi mikard (although in a wired way ) va shoma kheyli jedi gerefti .
> 
> lotfan dige tohin nakonid , mamnun



I understand what you are saying...

Mohemtarin chiz inja akhlaq hastesh. To hamoon post aval ishoon az khod razi oomad, ye arzeh andami kard o tohmat zad keh masalan man doroghgo am. Shookhi ham osol khodesho dareh. Jeloi khoodet ba Soheil shookhi kardam. Aslan injoori bood?

Ma ta kai mikhaim injoor raftarha roo to farhangemoon tahamol konim. Nemidoonam vallah. Hala be esme doosti ya doost dashtani boodane taraf.

Man keh aslan injoor raftarha roo na tahamol mikonam na tashviq. Hata beh agha khalaban ham tazakor dadam. Hala digeh khodesh midooneh. In jokai lori/kordi/torki va darbari zana va dokhtara aslan nabayad tashviq beshan. Masaleh in New ham haminjoori. Ishoon beh khodesh ejazeh dadeh keh darbaraye digaran qezawat koneh vali kesi darbareh ishoon qezavat nakooneh.

Hala, man qezavat khoodamo kardam. Va roosham vaistadam. Ishoon akhlaq zaeefi dareh. 

Time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Hımmm.... if you search this in youtube, "Diriliş "Ertuğrul" 1. bölüm"....you will find it ?
> 
> Can you use dailymotion ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse.... if it was not for the Engineers, humanity would be still in the dark ages.


Wait.....I found it on Youtube app.seems like its app couldn't be filtered.OMG do you refer to the one which is 2 hours long???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Wait.....I found it on Youtube app.seems like its app couldn't be filtered.OMG do you refer to the one which is hours long???



Nope...just the fighting scene..it is like 6 minutes. And it is awesome.. better than some of the Hollywood made fighting scenes....4 Turks from Kayı Tribe, Slaying a squad of Knight Templars...

It was awesome...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> @haman10 @New
> 
> What about you guys ? Can you see it ?


Ya, bro I saw it yesterday, you guys where talking about it, I gotta say, that was just great.
I never expected that quality. I mean the fighting part.
I'll consider watching it if the rest keeps the same quality, and if I find a proper subtitle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> @haman10 @New
> 
> What about you guys ? Can you see it ?


yep mate , i can 

did that man just kill all of them alone ?  

but on a serious note , i very much like how professionally they used CGI to create a nice environment .

turkey's TV is maturing i gotta say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Ya, bro I saw it yesterday, you guys where talking about it, I gotta say, that was just great.
> I never expected that quality. I mean the fighting part.
> I'll consider watching it if the rest keeps the same quality, and if I find a proper subtitle



They say, Specialists from Hollywood has been brought to Turkey.... i'm so hyped because this is the quality i have never seen from a Turkish serial... 



haman10 said:


> yep mate , i can
> 
> did that man just kill all of them alone ?
> 
> but on a serious note , i very much like how professionally they used CGI to create a nice environment .
> 
> turkey's TV is maturing i gotta say



He got 3 friends.  Also, that man Is Ertuğrul Gazi, father of the Osman Gazi (founder of Ottomans)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Ertuğrul


we have Toghrol in farsi , @Ostad are they the same ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Nope...just the fighting scene..it is like 6 minutes. And it is awesome.. better than some of the Hollywood made fighting scenes....4 Turks from Kayı Tribe, Slaying a squad of Knight Templars...
> 
> It was awesome...


sounds interesting, tired of gay looking, half naked Romans/Spartans. how many sessions/episodes?



haman10 said:


> we have Toghrol in farsi , @Ostad are they the same ?


donno. but i think it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> sounds interesting, tired of gay looking, half naked Romans/Spartans. how many sessions/episodes?



Just started in Wednesday....  And it is gonna be more interesting when he will settle near Byzantine Empire with his 400 Horsemen, and run havoc in the region.... 

God.. he will even fight and defeat Crusaders... can't wait to see. 



haman10 said:


> we have Toghrol in farsi , @Ostad are they the same ?



We have the name tuğrul also..but it is commonly used as Ertuğrul... I know we share many common words and most of them are originated from Farsi but it think Tuğrul is a Turkic name, this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

@Daneshmand @rmi5 @New @haman10 @kollang @SOHEIL @Martians @kolah ghermezi @famile door and @jigar and others dudes

Guys guys guys guys ...

You just chose the wrong time to fight. I'm busy now and should write a report for tomorrow morning, so I can't read all your gis keshi right now. Hence I give you time to delete your posts that you know yourself can get you a thread ban for 24 hours. I'll be back in an hour or two, and then, let the Hunger Games begin. So, just use this time to wipe the crime scene. 

Don't even misinterpret that smiley, I mean it and I'm coming for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> We have the name tuğrul also..but it is commonly used as Ertuğrul... I know we share many common words and most of them are originated from Farsi but it think Tuğrul is a Turkic name, this time.



I think it is Mongolian. Alot of Mongolian words came to Farsi, Arabic and Turkish language due to their invasion. By extension these words then even entered Urdu and Hindi as well as beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> You just chose the wrong time to fight. I'm busy now and should write a report for tomorrow morning, so I can't read all your gis keshi right now.



Then it has been a good timing 
Bikhiyal bro  Hes e paak kardan e post ha nist

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> gis keshi


don't worry , i'm always a mediator 

i , not at ridiculed rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> I think it is Mongolian. Alot of Mongolian words came to Farsi, Arabic and Turkish language due to their invasion. By extension these words then even entered Urdu and Hindi as well as beyond.


Could be... at the earlier days, i mean centuries ago. We shared many words with our Mongolian cousins....


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> @Daneshmand @rmi5 @New @haman10 @kollang @SOHEIL @Martians @kolah ghermezi @famile door and @jigar and others dudes
> 
> Guys guys guys guys ...
> 
> You just chose the wrong time to fight. I'm busy now and should write a report for tomorrow morning, so I can't read all your gis keshi right now. Hence I give you time to delete your posts that you know yourself can get you a thread ban for 24 hours. I'll be back in an hour or two, and then, let the Hunger Games begin. So, just use this time to wipe the crime scene.
> 
> Don't even misinterpret that smiley, I mean it and I'm coming for you.



من که پاکم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Just started in Wednesday....  And it is gonna be more interesting when he will settle near Byzantine Empire with his 400 Horsemen, and run havoc in the region....


wow, just wow personally i love that period of history. what about Nur ad-din?
btw which channel broadcasts this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Daneshmand @rmi5 @New @haman10 @kollang @SOHEIL @Martians @kolah ghermezi @famile door and @jigar and others dudes
> 
> Guys guys guys guys ...
> 
> You just chose the wrong time to fight. I'm busy now and should write a report for tomorrow morning, so I can't read all your gis keshi right now. Hence I give you time to delete your posts that you know yourself can get you a thread ban for 24 hours. I'll be back in an hour or two, and then, let the Hunger Games begin. So, just use this time to wipe the crime scene.
> 
> Don't even misinterpret that smiley, I mean it and I'm coming for you.




 No fighting here, we are just talking bro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> No fighting here, we are just talking bro.....


He is talking about farsi written comments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> No fighting here, we are just talking bro.....


Few pages ago, there was a real fight between us in two different front lines.i think you missed it.your translator can help you on it

BTW, you are blessed with a great movie industry.well done to you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> wow, just wow personally i love that period of history. what about Nur ad-din?
> btw which channel broadcasts this?


This one... ? Nur ad-Din, atabeg of Aleppo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This one started at 1225. So i don't think time frames match.

TRT airs this...State channel. Their serials used to suck. 
But this serial is good..though i can see our Islamist Government's footprint in this serial... Actors often says, "Maşallah, İnşallah, Ya Allah, By the name of Allah, etc...." Though is not a bad thing.... after all Kayı Tribe are Gazis.. they often fought against Christians for Islam.



kollang said:


> Few pages ago, there a was a real fight between us in two different front lines.i think you missed it.your translator can help you on it
> 
> BTW, you are blessed with a great movie industry.well done to you guys



Meh... I don't like Turkish serials....I didn't like "Muhteşem Yüzyıl" a bit...%90 of the serial passed in the Harem. Women conspiring against each other and stuff like that. 

But it has been exported to over 30 countries.... i think it's popularity goes to women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> @Daneshmand @rmi5 @New @haman10 @kollang @SOHEIL @Martians @kolah ghermezi @famile door and @jigar and others dudes
> 
> Guys guys guys guys ...
> 
> You just chose the wrong time to fight. I'm busy now and should write a report for tomorrow morning, so I can't read all your gis keshi right now. Hence I give you time to delete your posts that you know yourself can get you a thread ban for 24 hours. I'll be back in an hour or two, and then, let the Hunger Games begin. So, just use this time to wipe the crime scene.
> 
> Don't even misinterpret that smiley, I mean it and I'm coming for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> This one... ? Nur ad-Din, atabeg of Aleppo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This one started at 1225. So i don't think time frames match.
> 
> TRT airs this...State channel. Their serials used to suck.
> But this serial is good..though i can see our Islamist Government's footprint in this serial... Actors often says, "Maşallah, İnşallah, Ya Allah, By the name of Allah, etc...." Though is not a bad thing.... after all Kayı Tribe are Gazis.. they often fought against Christians for Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh... I don't like Turkish serials....I didn't like "Muhteşem Yüzyıl" a bit...%90 of the serial passed in the Harem. Women conspiring against each other and stuff like that.
> 
> But it has been exported to over 30 countries.... i think it's popularity goes to women.


thanks bro, we share the same view about serials.
one more question, Osman Gazi is grandchild of Nur ad-Din or his older brother Saif ad-Din Ghazi I?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> This one... ? Nur ad-Din, atabeg of Aleppo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This one started at 1225. So i don't think time frames match.
> 
> TRT airs this...State channel. Their serials used to suck.
> But this serial is good..though i can see our Islamist Government's footprint in this serial... Actors often says, "Maşallah, İnşallah, Ya Allah, By the name of Allah, etc...." Though is not a bad thing.... after all Kayı Tribe are Gazis.. they often fought against Christians for Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh... I don't like Turkish serials....I didn't like "Muhteşem Yüzyıl" a bit...%90 of the serial passed in the Harem. Women conspiring against each other and stuff like that.
> 
> But it has been exported to over 30 countries.... i think it's popularity goes to women.


Yeah you are right.Turkish serials are pretty much popular among Iranian women.and some of them contain some negative points.I have even ban my family from watching some of them.but harem is still upheld.lol

....................
Mate, I miss Istanbul a lot.take care of that piece of paradise and avoid making skyscrapers in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> thanks bro, we share the same view about serials.
> one more question is Osman Gazi grandchild of Nur ad-Din or his older brother Saif ad-Din Ghazi I?



Osman Gazi is the Grandchild of Suleiman Shah. Suleyman Shah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...they were living in the central-asia. Todays Turkmenistan. When Mongolians gained much power under Genghis Khan and go on rampage. They fled to Anatolia, to rescue themselves from the ongoing slaughter.

I think they are not related with Nur ad-Din or Saif ad-Din Ghazi



kollang said:


> Yeah you are right.Turkish serials are pretty much popular among Iranian women.and some of them contain some negative points.I have even ban my family from watching some of them.but harem is still upheld.lol



Women are same in my opinion. Give them beautiful girls, handsome boys and a love story. They will watch anything. 




kollang said:


> Mate, I miss Istanbul a lot.take care of that piece of paradise and avoid making skyscrapers in the city.



They are building Skyscrapers in a astonishing rate... Unless they build them near Bosporus. I have no problem....Istanbul is a beautiful city. I too share your concerns. We Turks are not good at preserving our cities. I have seen many European cities. They preserved their cities very well.... Maybe it has something to do with our nomadic past.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Osman Gazi is the Grandchild of Suleiman Shah. Suleyman Shah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...they were living in the central-asia. Todays Turkmenistan. When Mongolians gained much power under Genghis Khan and go on rampage. They fled to Anatolia, to rescue themselves from the ongoing slaughter.
> 
> I think they are not related with Nur ad-Din or Saif ad-Din Ghazi


they both share the Gazi family name and both fought against crusaders in the same century, but your version is the right one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> In jokai lori/kordi/torki va darbari zana va dokhtara aslan nabayad tashviq beshan.


ayy damet garm !!!

yek rouz yek lore mire .....

yek rouz ye shirazie ......

yek rouz ye korde ....

yek rouz ye rashtiye ....

esfehani , tehrooni , lak , balouch , arab , ......

baba zahr mar dige !!! khaste nashodin enghad be ham dige tohin kardin O fohsh dadin ?

be esme jok , khodemoono gerftim be baad tohin va tohmat 

khejalat dare be khoda ......

=====================
@New @kollang @SOHEIL @rahi2357 @Serpentine @Martians @kolah ghermezi @famile door and @jigar and others dudes

Guys guys guys guys ...

harki joke ghomiati bezare shiramo halalesh nemikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

guys bed time. cu and dont kill each other until morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Ostad said:


> they both share the Gazi family name and both fought against crusaders in the same century, but your version is the right one.


Mate, Gazi is not a family name.

Gazi refers to a warrior who foughts in the name of Islam. Ghazi (warrior) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Osman Gazi...belongs to Kayı Tribe. They are Oghuz Turks.

Let me tell you a few things from my knowledge.

You know we are (also you are) Oguz Turks.

At the start of the Oghuz Turks, there is the *Oghuz Khan.*
He had 6 six sons. Günhan, Ayhan, YıldızHan, Gökhan,Dağhan, DenizHan,

First three formed *Grey* *Arrows* Branch. Second three formed *Three Arrows*
Each had 4 sons. And they formed Oghuz Turks.






Osman Gazi, belongs To Kayı Tribe... wiki says Nur Ad-Din was also a Oghuz Turk but i don't know which tribe was he from....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Just finished what I was writing and now that I'm relieved of a 10000 kg burden and I'm not in punishment mood, you are all forgiven only because of mighty Serpentine's forgiveness. Not everyone is that lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Just finished what I was writing and now that I'm relieved of a 10000 kg burden and I'm not in punishment mood, you are all forgiven only because of mighty Serpentine's forgiveness. Not everyone is that lucky.


what was it about? was it a term paper for a course?


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Just finished what I was writing and now that I'm relieved of a 10000 kg burden and I'm not in punishment mood, you are all forgiven only because of mighty Serpentine's forgiveness. Not everyone is that lucky.


ey baba , na be inke 4 mahe 1 doone infraction nagereftam 

na be inke moghe ie ke migaram 3 ta posht sare ham migiram ke ban sham 

shans ma ru


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> what was it about? was it a term paper for a course?



Actually, maybe report was not the proper word. It was a part of my project thesis. As always I let my lazy *** to do it in last remaining days to deadline. I never learn my lesson, always leaving work for the last day/days, and suffering in advance. I deserve the suffering though.



haman10 said:


> ey baba , na be inke 4 mahe 1 doone infraction nagereftam
> 
> na be inke moghe ie ke migaram 3 ta posht sare ham migiram ke ban sham
> 
> shans ma ru



Age hala kheili esrar dari va narahati, mitunam ye 5,6 taie nesaret konam infraction. mese inke delet tang shode

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Actually, maybe report was not the proper word. It was a part of my project thesis. As always I let my lazy *** to do it in last remaining days to deadline. I never learn my lesson, always leaving work for the last day/days, and suffering in advance. I deserve the suffering though.
> 
> 
> 
> Age hala kheili esrar dari va narahati, mitunam ye 5,6 taie nesaret konam infraction. mese inke delet tang shode


Dude, your strategy is not that bad, even it can be called an advanced modern strategy, That said it was first introduced by Toyota Corp, I guess in industrial engineering it is being called, JIT (Just In Time)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Dude, your strategy is not that bad, even it can be called an advanced modern strategy, That said it was first introduced by Toyota Corp, I guess in industrial engineering it is being called, JIT (Just In Time)


lol, something has went wrong then. Toyota is largest car producer in the world and I'm sitting here writing in Defence.pk like losers. 

Here's an ego booster.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> ayy damet garm !!!
> 
> yek rouz yek lore mire .....
> 
> yek rouz ye shirazie ......
> 
> yek rouz ye korde ....
> 
> yek rouz ye rashtiye ....
> 
> esfehani , tehrooni , lak , balouch , arab , ......
> 
> baba zahr mar dige !!! khaste nashodin enghad be ham dige tohin kardin O fohsh dadin ?
> 
> be esme jok , khodemoono gerftim be baad tohin va tohmat
> 
> khejalat dare be khoda ......
> 
> =====================
> @New @kollang @SOHEIL @rahi2357 @Serpentine @Martians @kolah ghermezi @famile door and @jigar and others dudes
> 
> Guys guys guys guys ...
> 
> harki joke ghomiati bezare shiramo halalesh nemikonam



Yeh shahr digeh roo faramoosh kardi, keh etefaqan kasiftarin joka roo barash misazan. Dasteshoon dard nakooneh. Hamin amsal az khod raziha hastan digeh. Kesi jeloshoon vaynastad keh alan kar beh injaha keshideh. Badesh khodeshoono kheili "Liberal" va "Rooshanfekr" ham midoonan. Rooshanfekrishoon beh hamin tamoom misheh keh darbareye digaran qezavat konan, vali kesi digei haq e qezavat inharo nadashteh basheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Age hala kheili esrar dari va narahati, mitunam ye 5,6 taie nesaret konam infraction. mese inke delet tang shode


shookhi shookhi ba kermanshahiam shookhi ?

دعوا و قمه کشی در کرمانشاه

dafeye akharete ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> shookhi shookhi ba kermanshahiam shookhi ?
> 
> دعوا و قمه کشی در کرمانشاه
> 
> dafeye akharete ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> Mate, Gazi is not a family name.
> 
> Gazi refers to a warrior who foughts in the name of Islam. Ghazi (warrior) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Osman Gazi...belongs to Kayı Tribe. They are Oghuz Turks.
> 
> Let me tell you a few things from my knowledge.
> 
> You know we are (also you are) Oguz Turks.
> 
> At the start of the Oghuz Turks, there is the *Oghuz Khan.*
> He had 6 six sons. Günhan, Ayhan, YıldızHan, Gökhan,Dağhan, DenizHan,
> 
> First three formed *Grey* *Arrows* Branch. Second three formed *Three Arrows*
> Each had 4 sons. And they formed Oghuz Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osman Gazi, belongs To Kayı Tribe... wiki says Nur Ad-Din was also a Oghuz Turk but i don't know which tribe was he from....


i didn't know about Ghazi, thanks for enlightening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

US Navy's new laser weapon. It's now in use and active. Currently it only works on small ships, missiles and small drones. In the future it will be able to bring down jets, big ships etc... A traditional missile costs 2 million dollars while every shot from this laser weapon is only 59 cents!!! On top of that, this is way more accurate. This weapon has essentially garnered Iran's speed boat swarm tactic obsolete. In a blink of an eye, a few of these systems will erase any upcoming boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> US Navy's new laser weapon. It's now in use and active. Currently it only works on small ships, missiles and small drones. In the future it will be able to bring down jets, big ships etc... A traditional missile costs 2 million dollars while every shot from this laser weapon is only 59 cents!!! On top of that, this is way more accurate. This weapon has essentially garnered Iran's speed boat swarm tactic obsolete. In a blink of an eye, a few of these systems will erase any upcoming boats.


The technology is also developed by Lockheed Martin as well. They have also made it for countering rockets, like the Iranian ones gave to Hezballah and Hamas.
It's very similar to play station

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Abii said:


> US Navy's new laser weapon. It's now in use and active. Currently it only works on small ships, missiles and small drones. In the future it will be able to bring down jets, big ships etc... A traditional missile costs 2 million dollars while every shot from this laser weapon is only 59 cents!!! On top of that, this is way more accurate. This weapon has essentially garnered Iran's speed boat swarm tactic obsolete. In a blink of an eye, a few of these systems will erase any upcoming boats.


What is the fire rate per seconds/minutes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> What is the fire rate per seconds/minutes?



It is very fast and efficient. basically it reaches to the target with the speed of light  so, you need to know about the time that it takes to burn a target, which depends on the target, and also the time that takes to be used to destroy another target. Just compare the video that @Abii posted with the below video from Lockheed(another developer of this technology) to see how much it is improved in a year and half:




What Abii posted was beyond my expectations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> In a blink of an eye, a few of these systems will erase any upcoming boats.



You like star wars films , don't you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

I just torrented and watched "The Equalizer" yesterday. I thought it was going to be a great movie, given the review scores.

But man, it was nothing but anti-Russian propaganda. It could not have been more obvious, they even named the evil boss dude "Vladimir Pushkin". I laughed my a.ss off! 
Dont watch this crap film. Im just glad I didnt go to the cinema and payed to watch it, but torrented instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> I just torrented and watched "The Equalizer" yesterday. I thought it was going to be a great movie, given the review scores.
> 
> But man, it was nothing but anti-Russian propaganda. It could not have been more obvious, they even named the evil boss dude "Vladimir Pushkin". I laughed my a.ss off!
> Dont watch this crap film. Im just glad I didnt go to the cinema and payed to watch it, but torrented instead.


Omg i just downloaded that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> Omg i just down loaded that



I gotta admit, it has a certain entertainment value because of how silly it is. 
"Vladimir Pushkin"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> I gotta admit, it has a certain entertainment value because of how silly it is.
> "Vladimir Pushkin"


I just finished downloading it. I'll give it a shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> It is very fast and efficient. basically it reaches to the target with the speed of light  so, you need to know about the time that it takes to burn a target, which depends on the target, and also the time that takes to be used to destroy another target. Just compare the video that @Abii posted with the below video from Lockheed(another developer of this technology) to see how much it is improved in a year and half:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Abii posted was beyond my expectations.


It is great tech. Turkey is also going to have laser canons on their new TF2000 warship. I don't know how far they are with it. I wonder if it is going to work in rainy, moist or foggy weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

hey Guys please introduce good movies that you've seen, really I am in desperate need of help.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Sinan said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Mate, have you seen new Turkish serial ??? It's out of this world...
> 
> Check out it's fighting scene.


@Sinan that was good, really good.  for director. 



raptor22 said:


> hey Guys please introduce good movies that you've seen, really I am in desperate need of help.


edge of tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IRAN 1802

Abii said:


> US Navy's new laser weapon. It's now in use and active. Currently it only works on small ships, missiles and small drones. In the future it will be able to bring down jets, big ships etc... A traditional missile costs 2 million dollars while every shot from this laser weapon is only 59 cents!!! On top of that, this is way more accurate. This weapon has essentially garnered Iran's speed boat swarm tactic obsolete. In a blink of an eye, a few of these systems will erase any upcoming boats.


Star wars XIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...I !!!

So Iran must get ready for Star wars with UShell )))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Hımmm.... if you search this in youtube, "Diriliş "Ertuğrul" 1. bölüm"....you will find it ?
> 
> Can you use dailymotion ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse.... if it was not for the Engineers, humanity would be still in the dark ages.


Perfect

This scene somehow reminds me of Mokhtar name serial. @Malik Alashter



raptor22 said:


> hey Guys please introduce good movies that you've seen, really I am in desperate need of help.


Leon: the professional 1994

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> hey Guys please introduce good movies that you've seen, really I am in desperate need of help.



these are the last 2 movies i watched  :

predestination (philosophical biblical nonsense about paradox and shyte  )

lets be cops (if and only if u like 2nd grade comedies)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

haman10 said:


> these are the last 2 movies i watched  :
> 
> predestination (philosophical biblical nonsense about paradox and shyte  )
> 
> lets be cops (if and only if u like 2nd grade comedies)


I should watch those two. I often watch Iranian movies specially the comedy movies. Iranian movies taste very good to me since they make me laugh. I watch American action movies too, there is no action movie that I have not watched. 

@Arminkh
U have very beautiful avatar brother. Whenever I see your avatar I feel proud...

مثل اینکه ترکیه شلوغ شده. چند خبرنگار شبانه بازداشت شدن و ... . این اردوغان آخر ترکیه رو به گا میده، حالا میبینید.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

kollang said:


> Leon: the professional 1994



I've watched it more than 10 times, esp the scene which Leon says "this gift is from Matilda", 










haman10 said:


> these are the last 2 movies i watched  :
> 
> predestination (philosophical biblical nonsense about paradox and shyte  )
> 
> lets be cops (if and only if u like 2nd grade comedies)



these are my favorite movies:
Fight club, unusual suspect, 12 angry men, sixth sense, the shawshank redemption, bourne trilogy, pulp fiction, inception , .. 
now you know may taste in movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IRAN 1802

raptor22 said:


> I've watched it more than 10 times, esp the scene which Leon says "this gift is from Matilda",
> 
> View attachment 175677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are my favorite movies:
> Fight club, unusual suspect, 12 angry men, sixth sense, the shawshank redemption, bourne trilogy, pulp fiction, inception , ..
> now you know may taste in movie.


What are your favourite Iranian movies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> hese are my favorite movies:
> Fight club, unusual suspect, 12 angry men, sixth sense, the shawshank redemption, bourne trilogy, pulp fiction, inception , ..
> now you know may taste in movie.


oh , i see ....

i love some movies in your list such as inception , S redemption , bourne .

but i mainly am a fan of comedy movies and serials ....

after a long long day , a little laugh is always appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@rmi5


> I have clearly explained this for you, before. But, a summary again:
> Are Azeri turks Iranian? No, we are a different group of people, who are exactly similar to people from Turkey and Azerbaijan republic. even our tribes are divided among these 3 countries. Afshars, Bayats, Qajars, shamlus, ... are found in all of these 3 countries. our history is very well documented as well.
> You, persians, on the other hand, are the same group of people with Lurs, kurds, Pashthuns, Balouchis, ...
> Denying a race, is kind of a racism. I just read your post in another thread in response to Umair Nawaz who was trying to show talking about shias is secterianism, while he was the secterian person himself. You have the same attitude here about non-Iranian races and citizens of Iran.




Onja off topic bud, vali inja migam. vaghean be onvane kasi ke PhD mikhune va ba savad mahsub mishe, in post chizi joz extreme biased view on races nist.

Man faghat yek mesal mizanam va dg harfi nadaram. Shoma migi az jahaie dg omadan Turk ha? khob hamamun ino midunim. kei omadan? nazdike 1000 sale pishe. be surate kheili khande dar, Turk ha aval varede bakhsh haie shomalie Iran shodan va badesh Anatolia. khob hala shoma migi in baes mishe ona Irani nabashand?

az manteghe khodet estefade mikonam. Kasani ke alan tuie Turkey hastan ham hamunaie hastan ke az kharej va central asia be mantaghe omadan. pas ona ham native nistan va sarzamine konunie Turkey be Greek ha va Roman ha taalogh dare, doroste?

Asan ye mesale dg. khode Persian ha ham 3000 sal pish mohajerat kardan be Iran, pas aslan ona ham Irani nistan. In daghighan manteghe shomast va moteasefane tuie in mored besiar bacheganast. Alan Turk haie Iran 1000 va andi sal hast ke inja omadan, onvaght shoma migi Irani nistan?
kheili khub, pas hich kodum az mardome U.S ham American nistan, chon 99 darsadeshun az jahaie dg omadan teiie gharn haie gozashte.

man hich chizi ro enkar nakardam, khodam ham goftam safavi ha Turk budan. vali inke begim kollan bigane budan va Irani nabudan, bavar kon in tuie mafhum mese mafahimi hast ke Nazi ha migoftan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Bebin Serpentine jan, touye bahs e related be social science, 70-80% e kaar, in hast ke aadam mafhoum e daghigh e loghat ha ra barresi bekoneh.


Serpentine said:


> Man faghat yek mesal mizanam va dg harfi nadaram. Shoma migi az jahaie dg omadan Turk ha?


uhmm ... na elzaman, yek seri asaami ye shahr ha va aghvam dar Iran hast, ke inha moshakhkhasan rishe ye turki daarand, mesle Qom, ya Qoumes(esm e ghadim e mantaghe ye damghan) vali inha loghaat e kheyli ghadimi hastand. ghaziye az in ke shoma fekr mikoni, kheyli pichideh tar hast.


> khob hamamun ino midunim. kei omadan? nazdike 1000 sale pishe.


na aziz, nofouz e aghvam e turk az tarigh e bypass kardan e kouh haye ghafghaz be shomal va markaz e azerbaijan, ghadimi tar az in harf ha hast. hattaa, ma kheyli hozour e ziyaad e greek ha ra tou in manaategh, va hamin tor mazandaran va gilan be tor e vaazeh daarim. Man mitounam alaan kolli aks az ghabrestan haye ancient e masihi ya pagan tou shomal va azerbaijan baraat inja post konam, ke motma'ennam vaghti salib ha va alaamat haye paganisti ye in ghabr ha ra bebini, az ta'ajjob shaakh darmiyaari.


> be surate kheili khande dar, Turk ha aval varede bakhsh haie shomalie Iran shodan va badesh Anatolia. khob hala shoma migi in baes mishe ona Irani nabashand?


Aziz jan, Irani ya'ni chi? ageh manzour citizen e Iran hast, ke kolli az lahestani hayi ke tou WW2 oumadan tehran va saaken shodan ham Irani hastand. Ghabrestoun hashoun ra tou shargh e tehran mitouni raahat peyda koni. vali ageh manzouret az Irani, be mafhoum e ghom e irani hast, na aziz jan, Azeri ha, turkmen ha, arab ha, ashouri ha, armani ha va georgi haye iran, irani nistand.


> az manteghe khodet estefade mikonam. Kasani ke alan tuie Turkey hastan ham hamunaie hastan ke az kharej va central asia be mantaghe omadan. pas ona ham native nistan va sarzamine konunie Turkey be Greek ha va Roman ha taalogh dare, doroste?


Aziz jan, greek ha va roman ha ham native naboudand. hittites ra google kon be onvaan e mesal. bale ageh shoma oun hittites ha ra peyda kardi, ounha native tar mahsoub mishand ta kurd ha va turk haye turkiye. Persian ha ham tou iran native nistand aziz jan. ghabl az shoma, yek seri aghvam e shabih be dravidi nejad ha, hamin hendi nejad ha, tou oun manaategh zendegi mikardand, ke gene e mou ferferi ke tou jonoub e Iran ziyaad hast ham az baghi mounde haye genetic e hamin ghom baghi moundeh  ounha az shoma ha, ke basically omdatan tajik hayi hastid ke be in manategh oumadid, native tar hastand.


> Asan ye mesale dg. khode Persian ha ham 3000 sal pish mohajerat kardan be Iran, pas aslan ona ham Irani nistan. In daghighan manteghe shomast va moteasefane tuie in mored besiar bacheganast.


Che rabti daare aziz jan? mostaghel az inke esm e shoma ra chi bezaran, mesle vaazhe haye (irani, persian, tajik, aryan, va hezar ta dige ke shoma ra baahaash naam gozari kardan) shoma yek ghom e moshakhkhas va joda hastid ba yek identity va farhang va tarikh e moshakhkhas va makhsous be khodetoun.


> Alan Turk haie Iran 1000 va andi sal hast ke inja omadan, onvaght shoma migi Irani nistan?


Citizen e Iran? bale hastand.
Irani(ya'ni ghom e Irani) , na nistand. be alaaveh, Iran yek esm hast ke rouye yek keshvar(yani yek hoviyat e siyaasi va na ghomi) gozashteh shodeh.


> kheili khub, pas hich kodum az mardome U.S ham American nistan, chon 99 darsadeshun az jahaie dg omadan teiie gharn haie gozashte.


Native american? na, nistand. 10 million saal ham tou amrica zendegi konand, baaz ham native american nemishand. vali hame citizen e amrica hastand.


> man hich chizi ro enkar nakardam, khodam ham goftam safavi ha Turk budan. vali inke begim kollan bigane budan va Irani nabudan, bavar kon in tuie mafhum mese mafahimi hast ke Nazi ha migoftan.



bigaaneh manzouret chi hast?
manzouret gheyr e fars va gheyr e irani hast? bale, biganeh boudand.
manzouret doshman ba fars ha va ... hast? kheyr, doshman naboudand ke hich, kolli ham be farhang va zabaan va tarikh e shoma ham komak kardand. kolli baraatoun amniyat aavordand, va ba doshman haatoun jangidand, va kolli contribution e positive va to be fair, ba'zi contribution haye negative ham baraaye shoma daashtand.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Serpentine said:


> @rmi5
> 
> 
> 
> Onja off topic bud, vali inja migam. vaghean be onvane kasi ke PhD mikhune va ba savad mahsub mishe, in post chizi joz extreme biased view on races nist.
> 
> Man faghat yek mesal mizanam va dg harfi nadaram. Shoma migi az jahaie dg omadan Turk ha? khob hamamun ino midunim. kei omadan? nazdike 1000 sale pishe. be surate kheili khande dar, Turk ha aval varede bakhsh haie shomalie Iran shodan va badesh Anatolia. khob hala shoma migi in baes mishe ona Irani nabashand?
> 
> az manteghe khodet estefade mikonam. Kasani ke alan tuie Turkey hastan ham hamunaie hastan ke az kharej va central asia be mantaghe omadan. pas ona ham native nistan va sarzamine konunie Turkey be Greek ha va Roman ha taalogh dare, doroste?
> 
> Asan ye mesale dg. khode Persian ha ham 3000 sal pish mohajerat kardan be Iran, pas aslan ona ham Irani nistan. In daghighan manteghe shomast va moteasefane tuie in mored besiar bacheganast. Alan Turk haie Iran 1000 va andi sal hast ke inja omadan, onvaght shoma migi Irani nistan?
> kheili khub, pas hich kodum az mardome U.S ham American nistan, chon 99 darsadeshun az jahaie dg omadan teiie gharn haie gozashte.
> 
> man hich chizi ro enkar nakardam, khodam ham goftam safavi ha Turk budan. vali inke begim kollan bigane budan va Irani nabudan, bavar kon in tuie mafhum mese mafahimi hast ke Nazi ha migoftan.


مگه اهالی شمال ایران مثل آذری ها از نسل مادها نیستن? این احماقایی که میگن ترکن یا مغولن واقعا مغز تو کلشون نیست، هنوز فرق ایرانی بودن یا ترک و مغول بودن رو نمیدونن.

متاسفنه این فضولات بی مغز دارن رشد میکنن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> مگه اهالی شمال ایران مثل آذری ها از نسل مادها نیستن? این احماقایی که میگن ترکن یا مغولن واقعا مغز تو کلشون نیست، هنوز فرق ایرانی بودن یا ترک و مغول بودن رو نمیدونن.
> 
> متاسفنه این فضولات بی مغز دارن رشد میکنن.



vaghean in sath e sho'ouret ra khoub miresouneh.

@Gilamard ham bad nist ke in comment e man ra bekhouneh, va ageh alaaghe mand boud, mitounam chiz hayi ke khoundam ra ba'dan behesh tozih bedam.

Mardom e shomal e Iran, az nazar e nezhadi, tebgh e tahghighati ke Max Planck Institute e alman, ba hamkaari ye daneshgah e tehran anjam daade, be Ghafghaz e jonoubi, mesle mardom e azerbaijan e shomali va georgia mortabet hastand.

Az nazar e cultural ham farhang e nesbatan unique vali mortabet ba ghafghaz daarand. baraaye hamin ham ageh shoma ye google image bezani ghafghaz, mibini ke in manaategh, makhsousan gilan va gharb va markaz va jonoub e mazandaran ra jozv e ghafghaz hesab mikonand.

Az nazar e zabani, yek prose i vojoud daareh dar culture e in manaategh, be esm e patrilocality, ke tozih mide ke chera gorouh e zabaaniye mardom e shomal, ke az baazmaande haye Kaspi ha(hamoun ghomi ke caspian sea be esm e ounha naam gozaari shodeh) taghyir karde be yek zaban e northwestern Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> vaghean in sath e sho'ouret ra khoub miresouneh.
> 
> @Gilamard ham bad nist ke in comment e man ra bekhouneh, va ageh alaaghe mand boud, mitounam chiz hayi ke khoundam ra ba'dan behesh tozih bedam.
> 
> Mardom e shomal e Iran, az nazar e nezhadi, tebgh e tahghighati ke Max Planck Institute e alman, ba hamkaari ye daneshgah e tehran anjam daade, be Ghafghaz e jonoubi, mesle mardom e azerbaijan e shomali va georgia mortabet hastand.
> 
> Az nazar e cultural ham farhang e nesbatan unique vali mortabet ba ghafghaz daarand. baraaye hamin ham ageh shoma ye google image bezani ghafghaz, mibini ke in manaategh, makhsousan gilan va gharb va markaz va jonoub e mazandaran ra jozv e ghafghaz hesab mikonand.
> 
> Az nazar e zabani, yek prose i vojoud daareh dar culture e in manaategh, be esm e patrilocality, ke tozih mide ke chera gorouh e zabaaniye mardom e shomal, ke az baazmaande haye Kaspi ha(hamoun ghomi ke caspian sea be esm e ounha naam gozaari shodeh) taghyir karde be yek zaban e northwestern Iranian.



این مطلب رو بخون متوجه میشی آزربایجانی ها 100% ایرانی :هستند و هیچ ربطی به ترک و مغول ندارن



اما قبل از همه و مهمتر از همه: واقعیت چیست؟

یکم:

اولا ایلخانیان مغول بودند و ترک نبودند. زبان مغولی در آسیای مرکزی همسایه زبان های ترکی بوده و هنوز هم هست، اما ربط مستقیمی به ترکی ندارد. کوچ قبایل ترک زبان به ایران و آسیای صغیر حوالی سال 1000 میلادی شروع شد. شروع حملات مغول تقریبا 200 سال بعد در سال 1206 (تا 1324) بود. زبان بخشی از مردم ایران مغولی نشده اما ترکی شده چونکه تعداد ترک ها ئی که بخصوص بعد از قرن یازدهم میلادی – یعنی 200 سال قبل از هجوم مغول – به ایران آمدند و کوچشان تا 200-300 سال بعد از مغول هم ادامه داشت به مراتب و بصورت غیر قابل مقا یسه ای بیشتر از مغول ها بود.

روند ترکی شدن زبان مردم آذربایجان بخصوص از زمان سلجوقیان (سال 1040 به بعد) و کوچ و اسکان اقوام اوغوز – ترکمن به خراسان، و از آنجا به سراسر ایران و ترکیه کنونی در قرن یازدهم یعنی تقریبا 200-300سال قبل از غازان خان شروع شد و تا صفویه و حتی بعد از آن ادامه داشت تا ترکی زبان اکثریت مردم آذربایجان شد.

یعنی کوچ و اسکان ترک ها در ایران و ترکیه کنونی 500 سال ادامه داشته و محدود به دوره124 ساله مغول نبوده است.

اقوام ترک زبان دو و حتی سه موج بزرگ کوچ به ایران و ترکیه کنونی داشتند: اولا در زمان سلجوقیان، ثانیا در زمان مغول ها و تیموریان و ثالثا قبل و بعد از تاسیس دودمان صفویان از طریق کوچ قبایل شیعه – علوی ترکمن از آناطولی (ترکیه) شرقی به ایران و در مقابل مهاجرت قبایل کرد سنّی از ایران به ترکیه عثمانی.

علت اصلی که بعضی ها ترک زبان شدن آذربایجان را با حمله و استیلای مغول مربوط میدانند اين است که حدود نصف ارتش مغول عبارت از ترک ها (بیشتر اویغور ها و قزاق های امروزه) بودند. در دوره تیمور نیز اغلب سربازان ارتش تیمور و جانشینان او ترک های چغتای (چاغاتای یعنی اوزبک امروزه) بودند. منطقه تمرکز مغول ها و ارتش آنها (از جمله سربازان ترک) و سپس تیموریان و حتی مرکز سیاسی و پایتخت آنها در آذربایجان و تا حدی همدان بوده است.

بخصوص اردوی مغول که بخودی خود جمعیت بزرگی نبود طبق عادت آن سده ها جوانان مناطق فتح شده را اسیر کرده به لشکر خود اضافه میکرد. آنها یا کشته میشدند و یا ناچار بودند با وعده زنده ماندن و حتی غارت و یغما به اردوی مغول بپیوندند. بیشتر ترکانی که به این صورت به ارتش مغول پیوسته اند نه ترک های جنوبی و غربی اوغوز و ترکمن بودند که آذربایجانیان زبان آنها را گرفته اند. نیروهای ترک زبان مغول و تیمور بیشتر ترک های شرقی (قپچاق، اویغور و تا حدی چغتائی) بودند. از این نظر هم این استدلال که لشکر مغول زبان ترکی را در آذربایجان رایج نمود چندان منطقی بنظر نمیرسد.

اسکان ترک زبان ها اعم از قبایل کوچی زمان سلجوقیان و بعد و یا سربازان مغول و یا تیموراساسا در آذربایجان (هم جنوب و هم شمال ارس)، تا حدی همدان، آناطولی (ترکیه کنونی) و شمال عراق امروزی بوده است. 

بخشی ازاقوام ترک زبان و بخصوص ترکان اوغوز («غز») نیز تحت فشار حملات مغولها و با فرار از دست آنها رو بسوی ایران و آسیای صغیر گذاشته اند یعنی خود آنها مورد تاخت و تازمغولها بوده اند. بقیه قبایل و یا سربازان ترک که در مناطق مختلف ایران (از جمله کرمان و سیستان، اصفهان، شیراز وخوزستان) پراکنده شده اند یا با مردم محلی و زبان و فرهنگ آنان آمیخته استحاله شده اند و یا به زندگی منفرد و قبیله ای – عشایری خود (مثلا قشقائی ها) ادامه داده اند.

از این جهت این ادعای شعار گونه که «مغول ها به زور شمشیر ترکی را به مردم آذربایجان تحمیل کردند» درست نیست.

ثانیا ما میدانیم که مثلا در زمان شاه اسماعیل صفوی مردم سنی مذهب تبریز و بغداد را کوشش کردند به زورناچار به قبول مذهب شیعه کنند اما هیچ گونه شواهد و روایات معتبر تاریخی در دست نیست که زبان مردم هم به زور شمشیر تغییر یافته باشد. حتی بر عکس، از غزنویان تا صفویان و بعد، همه سلسله ها و حتی خود سلاطین ترک زبان شخصا در ترویج و تشویق زبان و فرهنگ فارسی پیشقدم بوده اند. از این جهت این ادعا که ترکی به زور به مردم آذربایجان تحمیل شده مدلل جلوه نمیکند.

سربازان ترک از شاه اسماعیل سامانی و سلطان محمود غزنوی گرفته تا ایلخانیان در خدمت هر گونه پادشاه از هر قوم و نسب بوده اندو سپس خود در ماوراءالنهر، ایران، آسیای صغیر،عراق؛ سوریه و مصر حاکمیت های خود را بر پا کرده اند. 

اما تغییر زبان آذربایجان و آسیای صغیر اساسا نه مربوط به سربازان و ارتش و حملات نظامی بلکه کوچ و اسکان مردم عادی یعنی قبایل ترک زبان و در عین حال منسوبین ترک تبار لشکر های مغول و تیمور بوده است که با مردم بومی جوش خورده به علت کثرت تعداد، زبان این مناطق را تغییر داده اند و گرنه از زمان سلجوقیان تا قاجاریان، نزدیک به 700-800 سال، اکثریت قریب به اتفاق حکام و سلسله های ایران ترک تبار و ترک زبان بوده اند اما زبان مثلا اصفهان و یا تهران و مشهد و هرات عوض نشده. بر عکس، هویت ایرانی و زبان و فرهنگ فارسی از خود فردوسی گرفته تا بعد پیوسته به دست و با کمک و تشویق حکام و پادشاهان ترک زبان تحکیم و تقویت یافته است.

دوم:
کوچ های اقوام غالبا درد آورند و باعث تغییرات بنیادی جوامع میشوند. کوچ اقوام در اروپا چند قرن قبل از کوچ ترک های آسیای مرکزی شروع شده بود اما شباهت های بسیاری بین این دو از نظر تغییرات در ساختار ملی، قومی و زبانی کشور هائی مثل بریتانیا ، آلمان و فرانسه از طرفی و ایران و بیزانس (ترکیه کنونی) از طرف دیگر وجود دارد (به این مقاله نگاه کنید).

اسکان قبایل ترک هم – البته در مقیاسی بمراتب کمتر از مغول ها – با قتل و غارت و خرابی همراه بود. مثلا از مقاله ژان اوبن («گزارش ابن بزاز در باره ترک شدن آذربایجان»1989) که مبتنی بر «صفوه الصفا»ی ابن بزاز (حدود 1350 میلادی) و بعضی آثار دیگر نوشته شده به روشنی بر میاید که قبایل ترک زبان و سربازان لشکر ایلخانان نیز مشغول تاراج و ضبط اموال و زمین مردم بومی بوده اند. 

اوبن از نظر جغرافیائی بر مثلث اردبیل – میانه – سلطانیه تاکید میکند. دو نکته مهمی که از مقاله اوبن (و فی الواقع از بررسی «صفه الصفا») بر میاید این ها هستند: یکم: در آن زمان یعنی حدود 1350 میلادی یعنی 660 سال پیش هنوز زبان مردم آذربایجان ترکی نشده بود اما تاثیر روزافزون واژگان و تعابیر ترکی و مغولی بر زبان مردم بومی بارز است . دوم: منسوبین لشکر ایلخانان (چه مغول و چه ترک) بعنوان نیروی نظامی حاکم مشغول تاراج دهات و شهر ها و استملاک اراضی و در عین حال تا حدی سکنی گزیدن در این منطقه بوده اند.

برای درک بهتر این روند ها بد نیست یادآوری شود که مشابه این حوادث کمی قبل از این کوچ ها در زمان کوچ قبایل اوروپائی مانند ژرمن ها، لانگوبارد ها، آنگل ها و ساکسون ها اتفاق افتاده بود، مانند آنگل ها و ساکسون ها که ازقرون پنجم و ششم میلادی از آلمان و دانمارک و هلند امروزی به جزایر بریتانیای کنونی کوچ کرده و به بریتون ها کمک کردند تا پیکت ها و اسکوتی ها را مجبور به عقب نشینی به اسکاتلند و ایرلند کنونی کنند ولی با این ترتیب آنگل ها و ساکسون ها مُهر قومیت و زبان خود را بر بریتون ها و ملت کنونی «انگلیس» هم زدند.

اما برخلاف مغول ها، ترک ها آمده بودند تا بمانند، و ماندند و بخاطر همین هم با وجود تاراج و قتل و غارت و استملاک ها، آنها در نهایت با مردم محلی درآمیختند و در اكثر موارد با قبول زبان و فرهنگ مردم بومى به بخش لاينفك همين مردم تبديل شدند. آنها در خوزستان و فارس و یا کرمان زبان و فرهنگ محلی مردم را در مقیاس وسیع پذیرفته با آنها «یکی شدند»، در آذربایجان و خراسان هم با مردم محلی درآمیختند و با آنها «یکی شدند» اما بخاطر کثرت تعداد، زبان آذربایجان و بخشی از خراسان کنونی را عوض کردند.

آنها حکومت های ایران را تشکیل دادند ، ایران معاصر بعد از اسلام را بنیان نهادند و از آن حراست کردند وحکومت هایشان از غزنویان و سلجوقیان تا صفویه و قاجار نه تنها از همان 100-200 سال اولش «ایرانی شد» بلکه همان «ایران»ی شد که امروز همه از آن نام میبریم، همان «ایران» که از طغرل بیگ سلجوقی تا ناصرالدین شاه قاجار بنامش سکه میزدند، همان «ایران»ی که در مقابل عثمانی و اوزبک ها و بعد انگلیس و روس ایستاد. این همان کشور و ملت آمیخته و جدید و معاصر «ایران» با تمام رنگارنگی قومی و مذهبی و زبانی و ملی اش بود و هست.

سوم:
بعد از این آمیزش نژادی و قومی و زبانی و فرهنگی و تاریخی و ملی هزار ساله، همه اجزاء این آمیزش ، همه اقوام و مذاهب و زبان ها و فرهنگ ها، همه لباس ها و غذا ها و عادات قومی و محلی «مال» همین کشور، همین ملت شد. هیچکدام از نظرکلیت این کشور و ملت بیگانه و غریبه نیست. هیچکدام غیر خودی نیست. همه خودی و «مال ما» هستند. اما یکی اش فارسی زبان است، دیگری اش ترکی زبان و کردی زبان. یکی اش مسلمان شیعه است و دیگری اش مسلمان سنی و سومی اش اصلا مسلمان نیست.

زبان آذربایجان پانصد تا هزار سال قبل عوض شده. زبان عراق و سوریه و ترکیه هم در 1000-1400 سال گذشته عوض شده. زبان ایالات متحده و تمام قاره آمریکا و استرالیا هم عوض شده، آن هم نه هزار سال پیش بلکه بمراتب مدت کوتاه تری قبل. زبان ایران کنونی هم سه یا چهارهزار سال پیش فارسی نبود. میگویند آریائی ها (ویا هر چه که اجداد چند هزار سال پیش ایرانیان کنونی را بشود نامید) چند هزار سال پیش از قفقاز و آسیای مرکزی به جنوب آمده و گروهی در جلگه ایران کنونی و عده دیگری در شبه قاره هند مسکون شده اند. احتمالا آنها هم چندان با صلح و صفا در جلگه ایران جایگزین نشده اند.

حالا مردم آذربایجان برگردند و بعد از 500 سال و یا بیشتر زبان باستانی پهلوی یا تاتی را زبان مادری خود کنند؟

ویا انگلیسی ها خود را از تاثیر 1500 ساله آنگلو ساکسون ها خلاص کنند، یا مصری ها به زبان مصری باستان و قبطی و یونانی برگردند و یا آمریکائی ها برگردند و زبان سرخ پوستان را صحبت کنند؟

زبان مصریان چطور عربی شد و یا زبان آمریکائیان چطور انگلیسی و یا اسپانیولی شد؟ البته از نظر تاریخی دانستن اینها جالب است. اما نیت بعضی ها از طرح تحریک آمیز این سوال کشف و درک تاریخ نیست، ایجاد خصومت و نزاع بین اقوام یک ملت و مملکت است.

در مقابل اتهامات و توهین و تحقیر نسبت به زبان و فرهنگ ترکی آذربایجان، عکس العمل قوم گرایان ترک آذربایجانی هم روشن و قابل پیش بینی است. آنها هم با خشم و خروش بی اساس و کودکانه ای نسبت به این قبیل «ادبیات توهین» و براى خلاصی از اتهامات «زور شمشیر» و «حمله مغول» بطور خنده داری ادعا میکنند که مردم این سرزمین همیشه و 4-5 هزار سال است که ترک زبان بوده اند (!) آنها هم ایران را با همه زبان و فرهنگ و تاریخش انکار و رد میکنند و خواهان جدائی ازخانه و کاشانه ای میشوند که اجداد مشترکشان هزار سال برای بنایش کار کرده اند.

تاریخ چیز دیگری است، این قبیل نتیجه گیری های سیاسی که ناشی از نادانی و گاه غرض است چیز دیگری است.

در اروپا و آمریکای لاتین و حتی مصر گفتیم مردم چگونه به دگرگشت زبان های باستانی خود مینگرند. در ایران هم بنظر نمیرسد که اندیشه ها و گروه های افراطی نژاد پرست آریائی و یا قومگرای ترک نمایانگر اولویت های روشنفکری، ذهنی و سیاسی ملت و یا دولت ایران باشد. اما بهر حال این قبیل هیاهو ها نه فقط آب را گل آلود میکنند بلکه این توان فی القوه را بخصوص در شرایط منطقه ای مانند خاورمیانه دارند که «سر موعد» به صلح و همزیستی مردم لطمه ای جدی بزنند.

امیدوارم متوجه اشتباه بسیار بسیار بزرگت بشی.

منبع: 

http://www.parsine.com/fa/news/175864/آذربایجان-چطور-ترک-زبان-شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Agha jan, be ghol e Reza Pahlavi, inha baraaye fati tomboun nemisheh!
in article ha ham bi paayeh va assas hastand. ageh post haye man ra khounde bashi, midouni ke bar aks e in harf haye aab dough khiyaari, man har chizi ra be n source e elmi(na jafangiyat) prove mikonam, makhsousan vaghti mozou' tarikh ya physics ya religion ke areas of interests e man hastand, basheh. paasokh e man be Serpentine ra daghigh bekhoun. ba'd ageh adab ra hefz kardi va fahhaashi nakardi, ba ham harf mizanim.



IRAN 1802 said:


> این مطلب رو بخون متوجه میشی آزربایجانی ها 100% ایرانی :هستند و هیچ ربطی به ترک و مغول ندارن
> 
> 
> 
> اما قبل از همه و مهمتر از همه: واقعیت چیست؟
> 
> یکم:
> 
> اولا ایلخانیان مغول بودند و ترک نبودند. زبان مغولی در آسیای مرکزی همسایه زبان های ترکی بوده و هنوز هم هست، اما ربط مستقیمی به ترکی ندارد. کوچ قبایل ترک زبان به ایران و آسیای صغیر حوالی سال 1000 میلادی شروع شد. شروع حملات مغول تقریبا 200 سال بعد در سال 1206 (تا 1324) بود. زبان بخشی از مردم ایران مغولی نشده اما ترکی شده چونکه تعداد ترک ها ئی که بخصوص بعد از قرن یازدهم میلادی – یعنی 200 سال قبل از هجوم مغول – به ایران آمدند و کوچشان تا 200-300 سال بعد از مغول هم ادامه داشت به مراتب و بصورت غیر قابل مقا یسه ای بیشتر از مغول ها بود.
> 
> روند ترکی شدن زبان مردم آذربایجان بخصوص از زمان سلجوقیان (سال 1040 به بعد) و کوچ و اسکان اقوام اوغوز – ترکمن به خراسان، و از آنجا به سراسر ایران و ترکیه کنونی در قرن یازدهم یعنی تقریبا 200-300سال قبل از غازان خان شروع شد و تا صفویه و حتی بعد از آن ادامه داشت تا ترکی زبان اکثریت مردم آذربایجان شد.
> 
> یعنی کوچ و اسکان ترک ها در ایران و ترکیه کنونی 500 سال ادامه داشته و محدود به دوره124 ساله مغول نبوده است.
> 
> اقوام ترک زبان دو و حتی سه موج بزرگ کوچ به ایران و ترکیه کنونی داشتند: اولا در زمان سلجوقیان، ثانیا در زمان مغول ها و تیموریان و ثالثا قبل و بعد از تاسیس دودمان صفویان از طریق کوچ قبایل شیعه – علوی ترکمن از آناطولی (ترکیه) شرقی به ایران و در مقابل مهاجرت قبایل کرد سنّی از ایران به ترکیه عثمانی.
> 
> علت اصلی که بعضی ها ترک زبان شدن آذربایجان را با حمله و استیلای مغول مربوط میدانند اين است که حدود نصف ارتش مغول عبارت از ترک ها (بیشتر اویغور ها و قزاق های امروزه) بودند. در دوره تیمور نیز اغلب سربازان ارتش تیمور و جانشینان او ترک های چغتای (چاغاتای یعنی اوزبک امروزه) بودند. منطقه تمرکز مغول ها و ارتش آنها (از جمله سربازان ترک) و سپس تیموریان و حتی مرکز سیاسی و پایتخت آنها در آذربایجان و تا حدی همدان بوده است.
> 
> بخصوص اردوی مغول که بخودی خود جمعیت بزرگی نبود طبق عادت آن سده ها جوانان مناطق فتح شده را اسیر کرده به لشکر خود اضافه میکرد. آنها یا کشته میشدند و یا ناچار بودند با وعده زنده ماندن و حتی غارت و یغما به اردوی مغول بپیوندند. بیشتر ترکانی که به این صورت به ارتش مغول پیوسته اند نه ترک های جنوبی و غربی اوغوز و ترکمن بودند که آذربایجانیان زبان آنها را گرفته اند. نیروهای ترک زبان مغول و تیمور بیشتر ترک های شرقی (قپچاق، اویغور و تا حدی چغتائی) بودند. از این نظر هم این استدلال که لشکر مغول زبان ترکی را در آذربایجان رایج نمود چندان منطقی بنظر نمیرسد.
> 
> اسکان ترک زبان ها اعم از قبایل کوچی زمان سلجوقیان و بعد و یا سربازان مغول و یا تیموراساسا در آذربایجان (هم جنوب و هم شمال ارس)، تا حدی همدان، آناطولی (ترکیه کنونی) و شمال عراق امروزی بوده است.
> 
> بخشی ازاقوام ترک زبان و بخصوص ترکان اوغوز («غز») نیز تحت فشار حملات مغولها و با فرار از دست آنها رو بسوی ایران و آسیای صغیر گذاشته اند یعنی خود آنها مورد تاخت و تازمغولها بوده اند. بقیه قبایل و یا سربازان ترک که در مناطق مختلف ایران (از جمله کرمان و سیستان، اصفهان، شیراز وخوزستان) پراکنده شده اند یا با مردم محلی و زبان و فرهنگ آنان آمیخته استحاله شده اند و یا به زندگی منفرد و قبیله ای – عشایری خود (مثلا قشقائی ها) ادامه داده اند.
> 
> از این جهت این ادعای شعار گونه که «مغول ها به زور شمشیر ترکی را به مردم آذربایجان تحمیل کردند» درست نیست.
> 
> ثانیا ما میدانیم که مثلا در زمان شاه اسماعیل صفوی مردم سنی مذهب تبریز و بغداد را کوشش کردند به زورناچار به قبول مذهب شیعه کنند اما هیچ گونه شواهد و روایات معتبر تاریخی در دست نیست که زبان مردم هم به زور شمشیر تغییر یافته باشد. حتی بر عکس، از غزنویان تا صفویان و بعد، همه سلسله ها و حتی خود سلاطین ترک زبان شخصا در ترویج و تشویق زبان و فرهنگ فارسی پیشقدم بوده اند. از این جهت این ادعا که ترکی به زور به مردم آذربایجان تحمیل شده مدلل جلوه نمیکند.
> 
> سربازان ترک از شاه اسماعیل سامانی و سلطان محمود غزنوی گرفته تا ایلخانیان در خدمت هر گونه پادشاه از هر قوم و نسب بوده اندو سپس خود در ماوراءالنهر، ایران، آسیای صغیر،عراق؛ سوریه و مصر حاکمیت های خود را بر پا کرده اند.
> 
> اما تغییر زبان آذربایجان و آسیای صغیر اساسا نه مربوط به سربازان و ارتش و حملات نظامی بلکه کوچ و اسکان مردم عادی یعنی قبایل ترک زبان و در عین حال منسوبین ترک تبار لشکر های مغول و تیمور بوده است که با مردم بومی جوش خورده به علت کثرت تعداد، زبان این مناطق را تغییر داده اند و گرنه از زمان سلجوقیان تا قاجاریان، نزدیک به 700-800 سال، اکثریت قریب به اتفاق حکام و سلسله های ایران ترک تبار و ترک زبان بوده اند اما زبان مثلا اصفهان و یا تهران و مشهد و هرات عوض نشده. بر عکس، هویت ایرانی و زبان و فرهنگ فارسی از خود فردوسی گرفته تا بعد پیوسته به دست و با کمک و تشویق حکام و پادشاهان ترک زبان تحکیم و تقویت یافته است.
> 
> دوم:
> کوچ های اقوام غالبا درد آورند و باعث تغییرات بنیادی جوامع میشوند. کوچ اقوام در اروپا چند قرن قبل از کوچ ترک های آسیای مرکزی شروع شده بود اما شباهت های بسیاری بین این دو از نظر تغییرات در ساختار ملی، قومی و زبانی کشور هائی مثل بریتانیا ، آلمان و فرانسه از طرفی و ایران و بیزانس (ترکیه کنونی) از طرف دیگر وجود دارد (به این مقاله نگاه کنید).
> 
> اسکان قبایل ترک هم – البته در مقیاسی بمراتب کمتر از مغول ها – با قتل و غارت و خرابی همراه بود. مثلا از مقاله ژان اوبن («گزارش ابن بزاز در باره ترک شدن آذربایجان»1989) که مبتنی بر «صفوه الصفا»ی ابن بزاز (حدود 1350 میلادی) و بعضی آثار دیگر نوشته شده به روشنی بر میاید که قبایل ترک زبان و سربازان لشکر ایلخانان نیز مشغول تاراج و ضبط اموال و زمین مردم بومی بوده اند.
> 
> اوبن از نظر جغرافیائی بر مثلث اردبیل – میانه – سلطانیه تاکید میکند. دو نکته مهمی که از مقاله اوبن (و فی الواقع از بررسی «صفه الصفا») بر میاید این ها هستند: یکم: در آن زمان یعنی حدود 1350 میلادی یعنی 660 سال پیش هنوز زبان مردم آذربایجان ترکی نشده بود اما تاثیر روزافزون واژگان و تعابیر ترکی و مغولی بر زبان مردم بومی بارز است . دوم: منسوبین لشکر ایلخانان (چه مغول و چه ترک) بعنوان نیروی نظامی حاکم مشغول تاراج دهات و شهر ها و استملاک اراضی و در عین حال تا حدی سکنی گزیدن در این منطقه بوده اند.
> 
> برای درک بهتر این روند ها بد نیست یادآوری شود که مشابه این حوادث کمی قبل از این کوچ ها در زمان کوچ قبایل اوروپائی مانند ژرمن ها، لانگوبارد ها، آنگل ها و ساکسون ها اتفاق افتاده بود، مانند آنگل ها و ساکسون ها که ازقرون پنجم و ششم میلادی از آلمان و دانمارک و هلند امروزی به جزایر بریتانیای کنونی کوچ کرده و به بریتون ها کمک کردند تا پیکت ها و اسکوتی ها را مجبور به عقب نشینی به اسکاتلند و ایرلند کنونی کنند ولی با این ترتیب آنگل ها و ساکسون ها مُهر قومیت و زبان خود را بر بریتون ها و ملت کنونی «انگلیس» هم زدند.
> 
> اما برخلاف مغول ها، ترک ها آمده بودند تا بمانند، و ماندند و بخاطر همین هم با وجود تاراج و قتل و غارت و استملاک ها، آنها در نهایت با مردم محلی درآمیختند و در اكثر موارد با قبول زبان و فرهنگ مردم بومى به بخش لاينفك همين مردم تبديل شدند. آنها در خوزستان و فارس و یا کرمان زبان و فرهنگ محلی مردم را در مقیاس وسیع پذیرفته با آنها «یکی شدند»، در آذربایجان و خراسان هم با مردم محلی درآمیختند و با آنها «یکی شدند» اما بخاطر کثرت تعداد، زبان آذربایجان و بخشی از خراسان کنونی را عوض کردند.
> 
> آنها حکومت های ایران را تشکیل دادند ، ایران معاصر بعد از اسلام را بنیان نهادند و از آن حراست کردند وحکومت هایشان از غزنویان و سلجوقیان تا صفویه و قاجار نه تنها از همان 100-200 سال اولش «ایرانی شد» بلکه همان «ایران»ی شد که امروز همه از آن نام میبریم، همان «ایران» که از طغرل بیگ سلجوقی تا ناصرالدین شاه قاجار بنامش سکه میزدند، همان «ایران»ی که در مقابل عثمانی و اوزبک ها و بعد انگلیس و روس ایستاد. این همان کشور و ملت آمیخته و جدید و معاصر «ایران» با تمام رنگارنگی قومی و مذهبی و زبانی و ملی اش بود و هست.
> 
> سوم:
> بعد از این آمیزش نژادی و قومی و زبانی و فرهنگی و تاریخی و ملی هزار ساله، همه اجزاء این آمیزش ، همه اقوام و مذاهب و زبان ها و فرهنگ ها، همه لباس ها و غذا ها و عادات قومی و محلی «مال» همین کشور، همین ملت شد. هیچکدام از نظرکلیت این کشور و ملت بیگانه و غریبه نیست. هیچکدام غیر خودی نیست. همه خودی و «مال ما» هستند. اما یکی اش فارسی زبان است، دیگری اش ترکی زبان و کردی زبان. یکی اش مسلمان شیعه است و دیگری اش مسلمان سنی و سومی اش اصلا مسلمان نیست.
> 
> زبان آذربایجان پانصد تا هزار سال قبل عوض شده. زبان عراق و سوریه و ترکیه هم در 1000-1400 سال گذشته عوض شده. زبان ایالات متحده و تمام قاره آمریکا و استرالیا هم عوض شده، آن هم نه هزار سال پیش بلکه بمراتب مدت کوتاه تری قبل. زبان ایران کنونی هم سه یا چهارهزار سال پیش فارسی نبود. میگویند آریائی ها (ویا هر چه که اجداد چند هزار سال پیش ایرانیان کنونی را بشود نامید) چند هزار سال پیش از قفقاز و آسیای مرکزی به جنوب آمده و گروهی در جلگه ایران کنونی و عده دیگری در شبه قاره هند مسکون شده اند. احتمالا آنها هم چندان با صلح و صفا در جلگه ایران جایگزین نشده اند.
> 
> حالا مردم آذربایجان برگردند و بعد از 500 سال و یا بیشتر زبان باستانی پهلوی یا تاتی را زبان مادری خود کنند؟
> 
> ویا انگلیسی ها خود را از تاثیر 1500 ساله آنگلو ساکسون ها خلاص کنند، یا مصری ها به زبان مصری باستان و قبطی و یونانی برگردند و یا آمریکائی ها برگردند و زبان سرخ پوستان را صحبت کنند؟
> 
> زبان مصریان چطور عربی شد و یا زبان آمریکائیان چطور انگلیسی و یا اسپانیولی شد؟ البته از نظر تاریخی دانستن اینها جالب است. اما نیت بعضی ها از طرح تحریک آمیز این سوال کشف و درک تاریخ نیست، ایجاد خصومت و نزاع بین اقوام یک ملت و مملکت است.
> 
> در مقابل اتهامات و توهین و تحقیر نسبت به زبان و فرهنگ ترکی آذربایجان، عکس العمل قوم گرایان ترک آذربایجانی هم روشن و قابل پیش بینی است. آنها هم با خشم و خروش بی اساس و کودکانه ای نسبت به این قبیل «ادبیات توهین» و براى خلاصی از اتهامات «زور شمشیر» و «حمله مغول» بطور خنده داری ادعا میکنند که مردم این سرزمین همیشه و 4-5 هزار سال است که ترک زبان بوده اند (!) آنها هم ایران را با همه زبان و فرهنگ و تاریخش انکار و رد میکنند و خواهان جدائی ازخانه و کاشانه ای میشوند که اجداد مشترکشان هزار سال برای بنایش کار کرده اند.
> 
> تاریخ چیز دیگری است، این قبیل نتیجه گیری های سیاسی که ناشی از نادانی و گاه غرض است چیز دیگری است.
> 
> در اروپا و آمریکای لاتین و حتی مصر گفتیم مردم چگونه به دگرگشت زبان های باستانی خود مینگرند. در ایران هم بنظر نمیرسد که اندیشه ها و گروه های افراطی نژاد پرست آریائی و یا قومگرای ترک نمایانگر اولویت های روشنفکری، ذهنی و سیاسی ملت و یا دولت ایران باشد. اما بهر حال این قبیل هیاهو ها نه فقط آب را گل آلود میکنند بلکه این توان فی القوه را بخصوص در شرایط منطقه ای مانند خاورمیانه دارند که «سر موعد» به صلح و همزیستی مردم لطمه ای جدی بزنند.
> 
> امیدوارم متوجه اشتباه بسیار بسیار بزرگت بشی.
> 
> منبع:
> 
> http://www.parsine.com/fa/news/175864/آذربایجان-چطور-ترک-زبان-شد


----------



## Ostad

IRAN 1802 said:


> این مطلب رو بخون متوجه میشی آزربایجانی ها 100% ایرانی :هستند و هیچ ربطی به ترک و مغول ندارن
> 
> 
> 
> اما قبل از همه و مهمتر از همه: واقعیت چیست؟
> 
> یکم:
> 
> اولا ایلخانیان مغول بودند و ترک نبودند. زبان مغولی در آسیای مرکزی همسایه زبان های ترکی بوده و هنوز هم هست، اما ربط مستقیمی به ترکی ندارد. کوچ قبایل ترک زبان به ایران و آسیای صغیر حوالی سال 1000 میلادی شروع شد. شروع حملات مغول تقریبا 200 سال بعد در سال 1206 (تا 1324) بود. زبان بخشی از مردم ایران مغولی نشده اما ترکی شده چونکه تعداد ترک ها ئی که بخصوص بعد از قرن یازدهم میلادی – یعنی 200 سال قبل از هجوم مغول – به ایران آمدند و کوچشان تا 200-300 سال بعد از مغول هم ادامه داشت به مراتب و بصورت غیر قابل مقا یسه ای بیشتر از مغول ها بود.
> 
> روند ترکی شدن زبان مردم آذربایجان بخصوص از زمان سلجوقیان (سال 1040 به بعد) و کوچ و اسکان اقوام اوغوز – ترکمن به خراسان، و از آنجا به سراسر ایران و ترکیه کنونی در قرن یازدهم یعنی تقریبا 200-300سال قبل از غازان خان شروع شد و تا صفویه و حتی بعد از آن ادامه داشت تا ترکی زبان اکثریت مردم آذربایجان شد.
> 
> یعنی کوچ و اسکان ترک ها در ایران و ترکیه کنونی 500 سال ادامه داشته و محدود به دوره124 ساله مغول نبوده است.
> 
> اقوام ترک زبان دو و حتی سه موج بزرگ کوچ به ایران و ترکیه کنونی داشتند: اولا در زمان سلجوقیان، ثانیا در زمان مغول ها و تیموریان و ثالثا قبل و بعد از تاسیس دودمان صفویان از طریق کوچ قبایل شیعه – علوی ترکمن از آناطولی (ترکیه) شرقی به ایران و در مقابل مهاجرت قبایل کرد سنّی از ایران به ترکیه عثمانی.
> 
> علت اصلی که بعضی ها ترک زبان شدن آذربایجان را با حمله و استیلای مغول مربوط میدانند اين است که حدود نصف ارتش مغول عبارت از ترک ها (بیشتر اویغور ها و قزاق های امروزه) بودند. در دوره تیمور نیز اغلب سربازان ارتش تیمور و جانشینان او ترک های چغتای (چاغاتای یعنی اوزبک امروزه) بودند. منطقه تمرکز مغول ها و ارتش آنها (از جمله سربازان ترک) و سپس تیموریان و حتی مرکز سیاسی و پایتخت آنها در آذربایجان و تا حدی همدان بوده است.
> 
> بخصوص اردوی مغول که بخودی خود جمعیت بزرگی نبود طبق عادت آن سده ها جوانان مناطق فتح شده را اسیر کرده به لشکر خود اضافه میکرد. آنها یا کشته میشدند و یا ناچار بودند با وعده زنده ماندن و حتی غارت و یغما به اردوی مغول بپیوندند. بیشتر ترکانی که به این صورت به ارتش مغول پیوسته اند نه ترک های جنوبی و غربی اوغوز و ترکمن بودند که آذربایجانیان زبان آنها را گرفته اند. نیروهای ترک زبان مغول و تیمور بیشتر ترک های شرقی (قپچاق، اویغور و تا حدی چغتائی) بودند. از این نظر هم این استدلال که لشکر مغول زبان ترکی را در آذربایجان رایج نمود چندان منطقی بنظر نمیرسد.
> 
> اسکان ترک زبان ها اعم از قبایل کوچی زمان سلجوقیان و بعد و یا سربازان مغول و یا تیموراساسا در آذربایجان (هم جنوب و هم شمال ارس)، تا حدی همدان، آناطولی (ترکیه کنونی) و شمال عراق امروزی بوده است.
> 
> بخشی ازاقوام ترک زبان و بخصوص ترکان اوغوز («غز») نیز تحت فشار حملات مغولها و با فرار از دست آنها رو بسوی ایران و آسیای صغیر گذاشته اند یعنی خود آنها مورد تاخت و تازمغولها بوده اند. بقیه قبایل و یا سربازان ترک که در مناطق مختلف ایران (از جمله کرمان و سیستان، اصفهان، شیراز وخوزستان) پراکنده شده اند یا با مردم محلی و زبان و فرهنگ آنان آمیخته استحاله شده اند و یا به زندگی منفرد و قبیله ای – عشایری خود (مثلا قشقائی ها) ادامه داده اند.
> 
> از این جهت این ادعای شعار گونه که «مغول ها به زور شمشیر ترکی را به مردم آذربایجان تحمیل کردند» درست نیست.
> 
> ثانیا ما میدانیم که مثلا در زمان شاه اسماعیل صفوی مردم سنی مذهب تبریز و بغداد را کوشش کردند به زورناچار به قبول مذهب شیعه کنند اما هیچ گونه شواهد و روایات معتبر تاریخی در دست نیست که زبان مردم هم به زور شمشیر تغییر یافته باشد. حتی بر عکس، از غزنویان تا صفویان و بعد، همه سلسله ها و حتی خود سلاطین ترک زبان شخصا در ترویج و تشویق زبان و فرهنگ فارسی پیشقدم بوده اند. از این جهت این ادعا که ترکی به زور به مردم آذربایجان تحمیل شده مدلل جلوه نمیکند.
> 
> سربازان ترک از شاه اسماعیل سامانی و سلطان محمود غزنوی گرفته تا ایلخانیان در خدمت هر گونه پادشاه از هر قوم و نسب بوده اندو سپس خود در ماوراءالنهر، ایران، آسیای صغیر،عراق؛ سوریه و مصر حاکمیت های خود را بر پا کرده اند.
> 
> اما تغییر زبان آذربایجان و آسیای صغیر اساسا نه مربوط به سربازان و ارتش و حملات نظامی بلکه کوچ و اسکان مردم عادی یعنی قبایل ترک زبان و در عین حال منسوبین ترک تبار لشکر های مغول و تیمور بوده است که با مردم بومی جوش خورده به علت کثرت تعداد، زبان این مناطق را تغییر داده اند و گرنه از زمان سلجوقیان تا قاجاریان، نزدیک به 700-800 سال، اکثریت قریب به اتفاق حکام و سلسله های ایران ترک تبار و ترک زبان بوده اند اما زبان مثلا اصفهان و یا تهران و مشهد و هرات عوض نشده. بر عکس، هویت ایرانی و زبان و فرهنگ فارسی از خود فردوسی گرفته تا بعد پیوسته به دست و با کمک و تشویق حکام و پادشاهان ترک زبان تحکیم و تقویت یافته است.
> 
> دوم:
> کوچ های اقوام غالبا درد آورند و باعث تغییرات بنیادی جوامع میشوند. کوچ اقوام در اروپا چند قرن قبل از کوچ ترک های آسیای مرکزی شروع شده بود اما شباهت های بسیاری بین این دو از نظر تغییرات در ساختار ملی، قومی و زبانی کشور هائی مثل بریتانیا ، آلمان و فرانسه از طرفی و ایران و بیزانس (ترکیه کنونی) از طرف دیگر وجود دارد (به این مقاله نگاه کنید).
> 
> اسکان قبایل ترک هم – البته در مقیاسی بمراتب کمتر از مغول ها – با قتل و غارت و خرابی همراه بود. مثلا از مقاله ژان اوبن («گزارش ابن بزاز در باره ترک شدن آذربایجان»1989) که مبتنی بر «صفوه الصفا»ی ابن بزاز (حدود 1350 میلادی) و بعضی آثار دیگر نوشته شده به روشنی بر میاید که قبایل ترک زبان و سربازان لشکر ایلخانان نیز مشغول تاراج و ضبط اموال و زمین مردم بومی بوده اند.
> 
> اوبن از نظر جغرافیائی بر مثلث اردبیل – میانه – سلطانیه تاکید میکند. دو نکته مهمی که از مقاله اوبن (و فی الواقع از بررسی «صفه الصفا») بر میاید این ها هستند: یکم: در آن زمان یعنی حدود 1350 میلادی یعنی 660 سال پیش هنوز زبان مردم آذربایجان ترکی نشده بود اما تاثیر روزافزون واژگان و تعابیر ترکی و مغولی بر زبان مردم بومی بارز است . دوم: منسوبین لشکر ایلخانان (چه مغول و چه ترک) بعنوان نیروی نظامی حاکم مشغول تاراج دهات و شهر ها و استملاک اراضی و در عین حال تا حدی سکنی گزیدن در این منطقه بوده اند.
> 
> برای درک بهتر این روند ها بد نیست یادآوری شود که مشابه این حوادث کمی قبل از این کوچ ها در زمان کوچ قبایل اوروپائی مانند ژرمن ها، لانگوبارد ها، آنگل ها و ساکسون ها اتفاق افتاده بود، مانند آنگل ها و ساکسون ها که ازقرون پنجم و ششم میلادی از آلمان و دانمارک و هلند امروزی به جزایر بریتانیای کنونی کوچ کرده و به بریتون ها کمک کردند تا پیکت ها و اسکوتی ها را مجبور به عقب نشینی به اسکاتلند و ایرلند کنونی کنند ولی با این ترتیب آنگل ها و ساکسون ها مُهر قومیت و زبان خود را بر بریتون ها و ملت کنونی «انگلیس» هم زدند.
> 
> اما برخلاف مغول ها، ترک ها آمده بودند تا بمانند، و ماندند و بخاطر همین هم با وجود تاراج و قتل و غارت و استملاک ها، آنها در نهایت با مردم محلی درآمیختند و در اكثر موارد با قبول زبان و فرهنگ مردم بومى به بخش لاينفك همين مردم تبديل شدند. آنها در خوزستان و فارس و یا کرمان زبان و فرهنگ محلی مردم را در مقیاس وسیع پذیرفته با آنها «یکی شدند»، در آذربایجان و خراسان هم با مردم محلی درآمیختند و با آنها «یکی شدند» اما بخاطر کثرت تعداد، زبان آذربایجان و بخشی از خراسان کنونی را عوض کردند.
> 
> آنها حکومت های ایران را تشکیل دادند ، ایران معاصر بعد از اسلام را بنیان نهادند و از آن حراست کردند وحکومت هایشان از غزنویان و سلجوقیان تا صفویه و قاجار نه تنها از همان 100-200 سال اولش «ایرانی شد» بلکه همان «ایران»ی شد که امروز همه از آن نام میبریم، همان «ایران» که از طغرل بیگ سلجوقی تا ناصرالدین شاه قاجار بنامش سکه میزدند، همان «ایران»ی که در مقابل عثمانی و اوزبک ها و بعد انگلیس و روس ایستاد. این همان کشور و ملت آمیخته و جدید و معاصر «ایران» با تمام رنگارنگی قومی و مذهبی و زبانی و ملی اش بود و هست.
> 
> سوم:
> بعد از این آمیزش نژادی و قومی و زبانی و فرهنگی و تاریخی و ملی هزار ساله، همه اجزاء این آمیزش ، همه اقوام و مذاهب و زبان ها و فرهنگ ها، همه لباس ها و غذا ها و عادات قومی و محلی «مال» همین کشور، همین ملت شد. هیچکدام از نظرکلیت این کشور و ملت بیگانه و غریبه نیست. هیچکدام غیر خودی نیست. همه خودی و «مال ما» هستند. اما یکی اش فارسی زبان است، دیگری اش ترکی زبان و کردی زبان. یکی اش مسلمان شیعه است و دیگری اش مسلمان سنی و سومی اش اصلا مسلمان نیست.
> 
> زبان آذربایجان پانصد تا هزار سال قبل عوض شده. زبان عراق و سوریه و ترکیه هم در 1000-1400 سال گذشته عوض شده. زبان ایالات متحده و تمام قاره آمریکا و استرالیا هم عوض شده، آن هم نه هزار سال پیش بلکه بمراتب مدت کوتاه تری قبل. زبان ایران کنونی هم سه یا چهارهزار سال پیش فارسی نبود. میگویند آریائی ها (ویا هر چه که اجداد چند هزار سال پیش ایرانیان کنونی را بشود نامید) چند هزار سال پیش از قفقاز و آسیای مرکزی به جنوب آمده و گروهی در جلگه ایران کنونی و عده دیگری در شبه قاره هند مسکون شده اند. احتمالا آنها هم چندان با صلح و صفا در جلگه ایران جایگزین نشده اند.
> 
> حالا مردم آذربایجان برگردند و بعد از 500 سال و یا بیشتر زبان باستانی پهلوی یا تاتی را زبان مادری خود کنند؟
> 
> ویا انگلیسی ها خود را از تاثیر 1500 ساله آنگلو ساکسون ها خلاص کنند، یا مصری ها به زبان مصری باستان و قبطی و یونانی برگردند و یا آمریکائی ها برگردند و زبان سرخ پوستان را صحبت کنند؟
> 
> زبان مصریان چطور عربی شد و یا زبان آمریکائیان چطور انگلیسی و یا اسپانیولی شد؟ البته از نظر تاریخی دانستن اینها جالب است. اما نیت بعضی ها از طرح تحریک آمیز این سوال کشف و درک تاریخ نیست، ایجاد خصومت و نزاع بین اقوام یک ملت و مملکت است.
> 
> در مقابل اتهامات و توهین و تحقیر نسبت به زبان و فرهنگ ترکی آذربایجان، عکس العمل قوم گرایان ترک آذربایجانی هم روشن و قابل پیش بینی است. آنها هم با خشم و خروش بی اساس و کودکانه ای نسبت به این قبیل «ادبیات توهین» و براى خلاصی از اتهامات «زور شمشیر» و «حمله مغول» بطور خنده داری ادعا میکنند که مردم این سرزمین همیشه و 4-5 هزار سال است که ترک زبان بوده اند (!) آنها هم ایران را با همه زبان و فرهنگ و تاریخش انکار و رد میکنند و خواهان جدائی ازخانه و کاشانه ای میشوند که اجداد مشترکشان هزار سال برای بنایش کار کرده اند.
> 
> تاریخ چیز دیگری است، این قبیل نتیجه گیری های سیاسی که ناشی از نادانی و گاه غرض است چیز دیگری است.
> 
> در اروپا و آمریکای لاتین و حتی مصر گفتیم مردم چگونه به دگرگشت زبان های باستانی خود مینگرند. در ایران هم بنظر نمیرسد که اندیشه ها و گروه های افراطی نژاد پرست آریائی و یا قومگرای ترک نمایانگر اولویت های روشنفکری، ذهنی و سیاسی ملت و یا دولت ایران باشد. اما بهر حال این قبیل هیاهو ها نه فقط آب را گل آلود میکنند بلکه این توان فی القوه را بخصوص در شرایط منطقه ای مانند خاورمیانه دارند که «سر موعد» به صلح و همزیستی مردم لطمه ای جدی بزنند.
> 
> امیدوارم متوجه اشتباه بسیار بسیار بزرگت بشی.
> 
> منبع:
> 
> http://www.parsine.com/fa/news/175864/آذربایجان-چطور-ترک-زبان-شد


aval begam hich kas khastareh jodayi o in harfa nist( lotfan lagab ha ham pishe khodeton bemone)
shoma migi Azariha Irani hastan manam migam hastan.
shoma migi Azari ha Turk nistand man migam aslan Azari ha Persian hastand.
shoma miduni ke Azari ba Turki Istanbuli fargh dare pas ba harf shoma va hesab 2*2 gouyesh Azari kamelan Irani hastesh. pas mitunam ye soali beporsam:
chera ye Irani nemituneh zabaneh madrish ro ke etefagan onam Irani hast ro to madraseh yad begireh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine @Ostad

yeki az hamvatan ha lotf kard va een maghale ru vasam ferestad , shoma bahs sare badihiat lazem nist bokoni

manam dar een more faghat vase roushan shodan mozo yek bar vase hamishe een posto mizaram va dige dar moredesh aslan sohbat nemikonam chon hoselasho nadaram

lotfan be link haye erae shode sar bezanid .

ya ali

نژاد مردم آذری بر اساس پژوهش های صورت گرفته علمی،کاملا آریایی ایرانی است ولی نژاد مردم ترکیه همه چیز هست به جز ژن زرد ترک.

مطلب را کامل تا آخر بخوانید

‎بر اساس پژوهش های علمی صورت گرفته در این عرصه نشان میدهد نژاد مردم اذری کاملا ایرانی آریایی بوده و است ولی نژاد مردم ترکیه همه چیز است به غیر ژن زرد ترک اغوز.

لطفا دوستان تا پایین هر 2 نوشته دندان شکن را کامل بخوانند و به حقیقت محض پی ببرند.دیگر فکر نکنیم بحثی در ان باشد تا آخر بخوانید لطفا.


بر اساس پژوهش محقق ايراني دانشگاه»كمبريج»:


تمام اقوام غير فارسي‌ زبان ايران ريشه ايراني دارند.

ريشه مشترك اقوام ايراني به حداقل ده هزار و پانصد سال پيش برمي‌گردد


دكتر مازيار اشرفيان بناب، دانشمند ايراني اهل استان آذربايجان شرقي در اينباره پژوهش گسترده‌اي انجام داده‌اند كه جهان پژوهش را به شگفتي انداخته است. دكتر اشرفيان بناب در حال نمونه‌برداري:


براساس تحقيقات پژوهشگر ايراني ژنتيك پزشكي و جمعيتي دانشگاه «كمبريج» كه با كمك و نظارت گروهي از برجسته ترين محققان اين رشته انجام شده، جمعيت هاي ايراني كه با زبان‌هاي غير از گروه هندو-اروپائي تكلم مي‌كنند به ويژه جمعيت آذري زبان ساكن در فلات ايران ريشه ژنتيكي مشتركي با اقوام ترك زبان ساكن در كشور تركيه و اروپاي شرقي ندارند و بر عكس «شاخص‌هاي تمايز ژنتيكي» آنها (مانندFSt) با ساير گروه‌هاي ساكن در فلات ايران به ويژه فارسي زبانان نزديك به صفر است كه نشانگر ريشه ژنتيكي مشترك آنها در اعماق تاريخ ايران است.


دكتر مازيار اشرفيان بناب، عضو هيات علمي پژوهشكده باستان شناسي سازمان ميراث فرهنگي كشور كه دانش‌ آموخته دكتري پزشكي دانشگاه علوم پزشكي تهران و كارشناسي ارشد باستان شناسي از دانشگاه «منچستر» بوده و در حال حاضر مشغول گذراندن ماه‌هاي آخر مقطع دكتري تخصصي رشته ژنتيك پزشكي و جمعيتي در دانشگاه «كمبريج» انگلستان است در گفت‌و‌گو با خبرنگار «پژوهشي» خبرگزاري دانشجويان ايران(ايسنا) خاطرنشان كرد: موضوع تحقيق و مطالعه من در مقطع دكتري مطالعه ژنتيكي اقوام ايراني و بررسي ارتباطات تاريخي و ژنتيكي تمام اقوام ساكن در فلات ايران بوده است.


در اين مطالعه كه با كمك و نظارت گروهي از برجسته ترين محققان ژنتيك تكاملي و جمعيتي انجام شده، نمونه‌اي از افراد داوطلب وابسته به تمام گروه‌هاي اجتماعي و قومي ايران مورد مطالعه قرار گرفته‌اند كه نتايج حاصله بسيار جالب توجه و تعمق مي‌باشد.


به گفته وي، مطالعهDNA ميتوكندريال نشان مي‌دهد كه ريشه مشترك مادري تمام اقوام ايراني ساكن در فلات ايران به زماني بسيار عقب تر از آنچه در نظريه مهاجرت اقوام آريائي مطرح مي باشد بر مي‌گردد بدين ترتيب كه اگر تمامي اختلاط ها و شاخص هاي ژنتيكي مربوط به ساير مناطق جغرافيايي و قومي را از محتواي ژنتيكي نمونه‌هاي مدرن ايراني حذف كرده و به كناري بگذاريم، اخيرترين جلد مشتري مادري ما

(Most Recent common ancestor- MRCA)

زماني حدود 10 هزار و 500 تا 11 هزار سال قبل در فلات ايران مي‌زيسته است.


وي افزود: نزديكي ژنتيكي بين اقوام ساكن در فلات ايران و از سوي ديگر خاص بودن اين محتوي ژنتيكي در فلات ايران به قدري ملموس و غير قابل انكار است كه حتي به كار بردن كلمه اقوام را در مورد جمعيت هاي ساكن در فلات ايران با شك و ترديد روبرو مي‌كند. به اين معني كه آنچه باعث تمايز ژنتيكي گروه‌هاي انساني مي شود تا بتوان آنها را به صورت اقوام تمايز يافته در زمان و مكاني خاص تصور كرد ابدا در محتواي ژنتيكي ايرانيان اعم از فارس و آذري و لر و بلوچ و تركمن و .... ديده نمي‌شود.


دكتر اشرفيان بناب در گفت‌و‌گو با ايسنا خاطرنشان كرد: براساس يافته هاي محققان انسان شناسي، فلات ايران اولين و مهمترين گذرگاه انسان مدرن در مسير مهاجرت به سرزمين‌هاي ناشناخته و جهت دستيابي به منابع جديد بوده است. بدين ترتيب تصور عمومي در مجامع علمي بر اين است كه اولين حضور و استقرار انسان مدرن در فلات ايران چيزي در حدود 60 تا 70 هزار سال قبل بوده است كه شواهد و يافته هاي سطحي از محوطه هاي پيش از تاريخ نيز بر همين امر دلالت مي‌كنند؛ بدين ترتيب انسان مدرن در سرتاسر فلات ايران استقرار و اسكان داشته و پس از طي چند ده هزار سال با پيدايش كشاورزي در حدود 10، 11 هزار سال قبل در منطقه هلال بارور كه بخش‌هايي از غرب فلات ايران را نيز شامل مي شود و سپس اهلي كردن حيواناتي مانند برخي احشام نقش عمده‌اي در پيدايش اولين فرهنگ هاي يكجانشيني و تمدن هاي اوليه جهاني ايفا كرده است.


وي تصريح كرد: بر اساس منابع تاريخي و باستان شناسي و زبان شناسي موجود تصور كلي بر اين است كه در حدود چهار هزار سال قبل اقوامي مهاجم يا مهاجر كه به آنها نام آريايي داده شده است از آسياي مركزي به سمت جنوب مهاجرت كرده و وارد فلات ايران شده اند و پس از استقرار سه قبيله مهم آنها در فلات ايران (فارس ها در مركز و جنوب، پارتها در شمال شرق و مادها در غرب و شمال غرب) بخشي از اين اقوام به سمت شبه قاره هند و بخش ديگر به سمت اروپا مهاجرت كرده و اقوام مدرن هندو-اروپائي را پديد آورده اند.


عضو هيات علمي پژوهشكده باستان شناسي سازمان ميراث فرهنگي كشور با اشاره به اين كه تاريخ مدون دقيق و قابل اعتمادي در خصوص اين وقايع جمعيتي در دست نيست، به ايسنا گفت: دانشمندان در دهه‌هاي اخير براي مطالعه علمي سرگذشت انسان به مطالعات زبان شناسي و ژنتيكي روي آورده‌اند. با توجه به اين كه زبان به سرعت و طي گذشت حتي چند نسل مي‌تواند به شدت دچار تغيير محتوايي و شكلي شود، امروزه مستندترين و قابل اعتماد ترين يافته‌هاي انسان شناسي، در كنار يافته ها و شواهد فسيلي يافته هاي ژنتيكي مي‌باشند.


به گفته اين پژوهشگر ژنتيك پزشكي و جمعيتي، در مطالعات ژنتيكي جمعيتي مطالعهDNA ميتوكندريال كه فقط از مادر به فرزندان منتقل مي‌شود مي تواند تاريخ و گذشته نسل‌هاي مادري را نمايان كند و همچنين مطالعه بخش فاقد نوتركيبي كروموزومY كه از پدر به فرزندان مذكر منتقل مي‌شود مي‌تواند تصوير روشني از گذشته و تاريخ پدري اقوام در طي نسل هاي متمادي در اختيار دانشمندان قرار دهند.


دكتر اشرفيان بناب، در ادامه خاطرنشان كرد: يكي از يافته هاي جالب توجه در مطالعه اخير اين است كه گروه‌هاي غير فارسي زبان به ويژه جمعيت آذري زبان ساكن در فلات ايران ريشه ژنتيكي مشتركي با اقوام ترك زبان ساكن در كشور تركيه و اروپاي شرقي ندارند و بر عكس شاخص تمايز ژنتيكي آنها با ساير گروههاي ساكن در فلات ايران به ويژه فارسي زبانان نزديك به صفر است كه نشانگر ريشه ژنتيكي مشترك آنها در اعماق تاريخ اين مرز و بوم است...حتي هزاران سال قبل از اين كه نامي از ايران يا اقوام آريائي در ميان بوده باشد.


وي در گفت‌و‌گو با ايسنا تصريح كرد: اين در حالي است كه در بيشتر منابع جمعيتي و زبان شناسي ايرانيان را به دو گروه تقسيم مي‌كنند. يكي آنها كه به زبان فارسي يا ساير زبانهاي وابسته به گروه هندو-اروپايي مكالمه مي‌كنند و تصور بر اين است كه از اعقاب اقوام آريائي هستند و ديگر، آنها كه با زبان‌هايي غير از گروه هندو-اروپائي مكالمه مي‌كنند مانند گروه آلتاییک كه زبانهايي مانند تركي و آذري و تركمن يا افشار را در بر مي‌گيرد و تصور مي‌رود اين گروه‌ها فاقد ريشه مشتري هند و اروپايي هستند؛ اما يافته هاي ژنتيكي اين بررسي همه دلالت بر اين دارند كه ساكنان فلات ايران در گذر تاريخ هر چند بسيار مورد هجوم و آسيب ساير اقوام قرار گرفته اند و گاه زبان و تكلم آنها كم و بيش تحت تاثير قرار گرفته است نه تنها هويت فرهنگي و تاريخي خود را حفظ كرده‌اند بلكه محتواي ژنتيكي خود را كه نشان از ريشه مشترك چندين هزار ساله آنان دارد را نيز مصون داشته اند.


اشرفيان بناب همچنين گفت: نتايج اين مطالعه نشان داده است كه برخي از جمعيت هاي ايراني خصوصا هموطنان زرتشتي خصوصيات جمعيتي بسيار خاص و منحصر بفردي را نشان مي‌دهند.


وي همچنين تصريح كرد كه نتايج اين مطالعه در قالب چندين مقاله علمي تدوين و منتشر خواهد شد كه در حال حاضر اولين آنها جهت نشر به يكي از مجلات علمي معتبر ژنتيك ارسال شده است.


شمس تبريز - پژوهشهاي ژنتيكي


*******************************************************

*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

و اما نژاد مردم ترکیه


بررسی دی‌ان‌ای در ترکیه نشان می‌دهد که مردم ترکیه نوادگان مردم مختلف ساکن آناتولی مانند یونانی، ارمنی، قفقازی (آسیانی) و کرد میباشند که در سده‌های معاصر ترک‌زبان شده‌اند و از لحاظ ژن‌ از نژاد ترک (زردپوست مغول‌سان)بهره بسیار کمی برده اند. کمتر از ۱۰% مردم ترکیه دارای این نژاد می‌باشند. در مورد ترک زبانان آذربایجانی نیز این قضیه صادق است که از لحاظ ژن به سان مردم ایرانی و قفقازی هستند.


نژاد مردم ترکیه بر اساس آزمایشات ژنتیک (DNA)


مردم ترکیه ترک نژاد نیستند:


مطالعه ژنتیکی در سال ۲۰۰۳ نشان داده که ترک‌های آناتولی با وجود خویشاوندی زبانی (در خانواده زبان‌های آلتایی) و همسایگی تاریخی با مغول‌ها ارتباط ژنتیکی خاصی با آنان ندارند. به طوری که میزان اختلاف ژنتیکی ترک‌ها و آلمانی‌ها با سه گروه اصلی مغول به یک اندازه بوده‌است.


در مطالعه دیگری در سال ۲۰۰۳ بر روی ۵۲۳ کروموزوم ایگرگ (که تنها نسب پدری را نشان می‌دهد) از اهالی ۹۰ شهر مختلف ترکیه ۵۴ هاپلوتایپ متفاوت شناسایی شده که اکثریت آن‌ها (۹۴٫۱٪) از هاپلوتایپ‌های رایج در اروپایی‌ها و مردمان همسایه خاورمیانه‌ای است. هاپلوتایپ‌های مرتبط با اهالی آسیای میانه با تنها ۳٫۴٪، هندی‌ها ۱٫۵٪ و آفریقایی‌ها ۱٪ در اقلیت هستند. تنوع قابل ملاحظه هاپلوتایپ‌ها در میان ترکان گواهی بر نقش مهم آناتولی هم به عنوان یک دریافت‌کننده و هم به عنوان یک منبع در جریان شارش ژنی بین مناطق مختلف است. برآوردهای متفاوتی در مورد سهم ژنتیکی مهاجرت ترک‌زبانان آسیای میانه به منطقه آناتولی صورت گرفته‌است. بر اساس یکی از مطالعات بر روی کروموزم ایگرگ این سهم حدود ۱۰درصد و بر اساس یکی دیگر بر روی میتوکندری دی‌ان‌ای و کروموزوم ایگرگ حدود ۳۰ درصد است. هرچند احتمالاً شارش ژنی بین آناتولی و آسیای میانه چندین بار در دوره‌های پیش از تاریخ صورت گرفته‌است اما نامعلوم بودن شمار این جمعیت‌ها و تعداد این دوره‌ها مشکل بزرگی برای تعیین سهم ژنتیکی مهاجرت ترکان اوغوز در سده ۱۱ میلادی به آناتولی است. بر اساس برخی از مطالعات تعیین میزان هاپلوگروپ‌های مخصوص آسیا مانند

O3-M122 وC-RPS4Y

بهترین روش برای تعیین ابعاد این مهاجرت و سهم ژنی آن آن در جمعیت کنونی آناتولی است. این توالی‌های ژنتیکی در یکی از مطالعات تنها در ۱٫۵ درصد اهالی ترکیه دیده شده در حالی‌که در یکی از مطالعات بر روی ۱۳ قوم آسیای میانه ۱۸٪ و در مطالعه دیگری بر روی ۴۹ قوم آسیای میانه ۳۳٪ شیوع داشته‌اند. به نظر می‌رسد افزایش قابل ملاحظه جمعیت آناتولی در عصر برنز که جمعیت آن را در دوران امپراتوری روم به ۱۲ میلیون نفر رسانده بود موجب کاهش تأثیر مهاجرت سلجوقیان و دیگر ترک‌زبانان آسیای میانه شده باشد.


:http://hpgl.stanford.edu/publications/HG_2004_v114_p127-148.pdf‎

بر اساس پژوهش های علمی صورت گرفته در این عرصه نشان میدهد نژاد مردم اذری کاملا ایرانی آریایی بوده و است ولی نژاد مردم ترکیه همه چیز است به غیر ژن زرد ترک اغوز.

لطفا دوستان تا پایین هر 2 نوشته دندان شکن را کامل بخوانند و به حقیقت محض پی ببرند.دیگر فکر نکنیم بحثی در ان باشد تا آخر بخوانید لطفا.


بر اساس پژوهش محقق ايراني دانشگاه»كمبريج»:


تمام اقوام غير فارسي‌ زبان ايران ريشه ايراني دارند.

ريشه مشترك اقوام ايراني به حداقل ده هزار و پانسد سال پيش برمي‌گردد


دكتر مازيار اشرفيان بناب، دانشمند ايراني اهل استان آذربايجان شرقي در اينباره پژوهش گسترده‌اي انجام داده‌اند كه جهان پژوهش را به شگفتي انداخته است. دكتر اشرفيان بناب در حال نمونه‌برداري:


براساس تحقيقات پژوهشگر ايراني ژنتيك پزشكي و جمعيتي دانشگاه «كمبريج» كه با كمك و نظارت گروهي از برجسته ترين محققان اين رشته انجام شده، جمعيت هاي ايراني كه با زبان‌هاي غير از گروه هندو-اروپائي تكلم مي‌كنند به ويژه جمعيت آذري زبان ساكن در فلات ايران ريشه ژنتيكي مشتركي با اقوام ترك زبان ساكن در كشور تركيه و اروپاي شرقي ندارند و بر عكس «شاخص‌هاي تمايز ژنتيكي» آنها (مانندFSt) با ساير گروه‌هاي ساكن در فلات ايران به ويژه فارسي زبانان نزديك به صفر است كه نشانگر ريشه ژنتيكي مشترك آنها در اعماق تاريخ ايران است.


دكتر مازيار اشرفيان بناب، عضو هيات علمي پژوهشكده باستان شناسي سازمان ميراث فرهنگي كشور كه دانش‌ آموخته دكتري پزشكي دانشگاه علوم پزشكي تهران و كارشناسي ارشد باستان شناسي از دانشگاه «منچستر» بوده و در حال حاضر مشغول گذراندن ماه‌هاي آخر مقطع دكتري تخصصي رشته ژنتيك پزشكي و جمعيتي در دانشگاه «كمبريج» انگلستان است در گفت‌و‌گو با خبرنگار «پژوهشي» خبرگزاري دانشجويان ايران(ايسنا) خاطرنشان كرد: موضوع تحقيق و مطالعه من در مقطع دكتري مطالعه ژنتيكي اقوام ايراني و بررسي ارتباطات تاريخي و ژنتيكي تمام اقوام ساكن در فلات ايران بوده است.


در اين مطالعه كه با كمك و نظارت گروهي از برجسته ترين محققان ژنتيك تكاملي و جمعيتي انجام شده، نمونه‌اي از افراد داوطلب وابسته به تمام گروه‌هاي اجتماعي و قومي ايران مورد مطالعه قرار گرفته‌اند كه نتايج حاصله بسيار جالب توجه و تعمق مي‌باشد.


به گفته وي، مطالعهDNA ميتوكندريال نشان مي‌دهد كه ريشه مشترك مادري تمام اقوام ايراني ساكن در فلات ايران به زماني بسيار عقب تر از آنچه در نظريه مهاجرت اقوام آريائي مطرح مي باشد بر مي‌گردد بدين ترتيب كه اگر تمامي اختلاط ها و شاخص هاي ژنتيكي مربوط به ساير مناطق جغرافيايي و قومي را از محتواي ژنتيكي نمونه‌هاي مدرن ايراني حذف كرده و به كناري بگذاريم، اخيرترين جلد مشتري مادري ما

(Most Recent common ancestor- MRCA)

زماني حدود 10 هزار و 500 تا 11 هزار سال قبل در فلات ايران مي‌زيسته است.


وي افزود: نزديكي ژنتيكي بين اقوام ساكن در فلات ايران و از سوي ديگر خاص بودن اين محتوي ژنتيكي در فلات ايران به قدري ملموس و غير قابل انكار است كه حتي به كار بردن كلمه اقوام را در مورد جمعيت هاي ساكن در فلات ايران با شك و ترديد روبرو مي‌كند. به اين معني كه آنچه باعث تمايز ژنتيكي گروه‌هاي انساني مي شود تا بتوان آنها را به صورت اقوام تمايز يافته در زمان و مكاني خاص تصور كرد ابدا در محتواي ژنتيكي ايرانيان اعم از فارس و آذري و لر و بلوچ و تركمن و .... ديده نمي‌شود.


دكتر اشرفيان بناب در گفت‌و‌گو با ايسنا خاطرنشان كرد: براساس يافته هاي محققان انسان شناسي، فلات ايران اولين و مهمترين گذرگاه انسان مدرن در مسير مهاجرت به سرزمين‌هاي ناشناخته و جهت دستيابي به منابع جديد بوده است. بدين ترتيب تصور عمومي در مجامع علمي بر اين است كه اولين حضور و استقرار انسان مدرن در فلات ايران چيزي در حدود 60 تا 70 هزار سال قبل بوده است كه شواهد و يافته هاي سطحي از محوطه هاي پيش از تاريخ نيز بر همين امر دلالت مي‌كنند؛ بدين ترتيب انسان مدرن در سرتاسر فلات ايران استقرار و اسكان داشته و پس از طي چند ده هزار سال با پيدايش كشاورزي در حدود 10، 11 هزار سال قبل در منطقه هلال بارور كه بخش‌هايي از غرب فلات ايران را نيز شامل مي شود و سپس اهلي كردن حيواناتي مانند برخي احشام نقش عمده‌اي در پيدايش اولين فرهنگ هاي يكجانشيني و تمدن هاي اوليه جهاني ايفا كرده است.


وي تصريح كرد: بر اساس منابع تاريخي و باستان شناسي و زبان شناسي موجود تصور كلي بر اين است كه در حدود چهار هزار سال قبل اقوامي مهاجم يا مهاجر كه به آنها نام آريايي داده شده است از آسياي مركزي به سمت جنوب مهاجرت كرده و وارد فلات ايران شده اند و پس از استقرار سه قبيله مهم آنها در فلات ايران (فارس ها در مركز و جنوب، پارتها در شمال شرق و مادها در غرب و شمال غرب) بخشي از اين اقوام به سمت شبه قاره هند و بخش ديگر به سمت اروپا مهاجرت كرده و اقوام مدرن هندو-اروپائي را پديد آورده اند.


عضو هيات علمي پژوهشكده باستان شناسي سازمان ميراث فرهنگي كشور با اشاره به اين كه تاريخ مدون دقيق و قابل اعتمادي در خصوص اين وقايع جمعيتي در دست نيست، به ايسنا گفت: دانشمندان در دهه‌هاي اخير براي مطالعه علمي سرگذشت انسان به مطالعات زبان شناسي و ژنتيكي روي آورده‌اند. با توجه به اين كه زبان به سرعت و طي گذشت حتي چند نسل مي‌تواند به شدت دچار تغيير محتوايي و شكلي شود، امروزه مستندترين و قابل اعتماد ترين يافته‌هاي انسان شناسي، در كنار يافته ها و شواهد فسيلي يافته هاي ژنتيكي مي‌باشند.


به گفته اين پژوهشگر ژنتيك پزشكي و جمعيتي، در مطالعات ژنتيكي جمعيتي مطالعهDNA ميتوكندريال كه فقط از مادر به فرزندان منتقل مي‌شود مي تواند تاريخ و گذشته نسل‌هاي مادري را نمايان كند و همچنين مطالعه بخش فاقد نوتركيبي كروموزومY كه از پدر به فرزندان مذكر منتقل مي‌شود مي‌تواند تصوير روشني از گذشته و تاريخ پدري اقوام در طي نسل هاي متمادي در اختيار دانشمندان قرار دهند.


دكتر اشرفيان بناب، در ادامه خاطرنشان كرد: يكي از يافته هاي جالب توجه در مطالعه اخير اين است كه گروه‌هاي غير فارسي زبان به ويژه جمعيت آذري زبان ساكن در فلات ايران ريشه ژنتيكي مشتركي با اقوام ترك زبان ساكن در كشور تركيه و اروپاي شرقي ندارند و بر عكس شاخص تمايز ژنتيكي آنها با ساير گروههاي ساكن در فلات ايران به ويژه فارسي زبانان نزديك به صفر است كه نشانگر ريشه ژنتيكي مشترك آنها در اعماق تاريخ اين مرز و بوم است...حتي هزاران سال قبل از اين كه نامي از ايران يا اقوام آريائي در ميان بوده باشد.


وي در گفت‌و‌گو با ايسنا تصريح كرد: اين در حالي است كه در بيشتر منابع جمعيتي و زبان شناسي ايرانيان را به دو گروه تقسيم مي‌كنند. يكي آنها كه به زبان فارسي يا ساير زبانهاي وابسته به گروه هندو-اروپايي مكالمه مي‌كنند و تصور بر اين است كه از اعقاب اقوام آريائي هستند و ديگر، آنها كه با زبان‌هايي غير از گروه هندو-اروپائي مكالمه مي‌كنند مانند گروه آلتاییک كه زبانهايي مانند تركي و آذري و تركمن يا افشار را در بر مي‌گيرد و تصور مي‌رود اين گروه‌ها فاقد ريشه مشتري هند و اروپايي هستند؛ اما يافته هاي ژنتيكي اين بررسي همه دلالت بر اين دارند كه ساكنان فلات ايران در گذر تاريخ هر چند بسيار مورد هجوم و آسيب ساير اقوام قرار گرفته اند و گاه زبان و تكلم آنها كم و بيش تحت تاثير قرار گرفته است نه تنها هويت فرهنگي و تاريخي خود را حفظ كرده‌اند بلكه محتواي ژنتيكي خود را كه نشان از ريشه مشترك چندين هزار ساله آنان دارد را نيز مصون داشته اند.


اشرفيان بناب همچنين گفت: نتايج اين مطالعه نشان داده است كه برخي از جمعيت هاي ايراني خصوصا هموطنان زرتشتي خصوصيات جمعيتي بسيار خاص و منحصر بفردي را نشان مي‌دهند.


وي همچنين تصريح كرد كه نتايج اين مطالعه در قالب چندين مقاله علمي تدوين و منتشر خواهد شد كه در حال حاضر اولين آنها جهت نشر به يكي از مجلات علمي معتبر ژنتيك ارسال شده است.


شمس تبريز - پژوهشهاي ژنتيكي


*******************************************************

*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

و اما نژاد مردم ترکیه


بررسی دی‌ان‌ای در ترکیه نشان می‌دهد که مردم ترکیه نوادگان مردم مختلف ساکن آناتولی مانند یونانی، ارمنی، قفقازی (آسیانی) و کرد میباشند که در سده‌های معاصر ترک‌زبان شده‌اند و از لحاظ ژن‌ از نژاد ترک (زردپوست مغول‌سان)بهره بسیار کمی برده اند. کمتر از ۱۰% مردم ترکیه دارای این نژاد می‌باشند. در مورد ترک زبانان آذربایجانی نیز این قضیه صادق است که از لحاظ ژن به سان مردم ایرانی و قفقازی هستند.


نژاد مردم ترکیه بر اساس آزمایشات ژنتیک (DNA)


مردم ترکیه ترک نژاد نیستند:


مطالعه ژنتیکی در سال ۲۰۰۳ نشان داده که ترک‌های آناتولی با وجود خویشاوندی زبانی (در خانواده زبان‌های آلتایی) و همسایگی تاریخی با مغول‌ها ارتباط ژنتیکی خاصی با آنان ندارند. به طوری که میزان اختلاف ژنتیکی ترک‌ها و آلمانی‌ها با سه گروه اصلی مغول به یک اندازه بوده‌است.


در مطالعه دیگری در سال ۲۰۰۳ بر روی ۵۲۳ کروموزوم ایگرگ (که تنها نسب پدری را نشان می‌دهد) از اهالی ۹۰ شهر مختلف ترکیه ۵۴ هاپلوتایپ متفاوت شناسایی شده که اکثریت آن‌ها (۹۴٫۱٪) از هاپلوتایپ‌های رایج در اروپایی‌ها و مردمان همسایه خاورمیانه‌ای است. هاپلوتایپ‌های مرتبط با اهالی آسیای میانه با تنها ۳٫۴٪، هندی‌ها ۱٫۵٪ و آفریقایی‌ها ۱٪ در اقلیت هستند. تنوع قابل ملاحظه هاپلوتایپ‌ها در میان ترکان گواهی بر نقش مهم آناتولی هم به عنوان یک دریافت‌کننده و هم به عنوان یک منبع در جریان شارش ژنی بین مناطق مختلف است. برآوردهای متفاوتی در مورد سهم ژنتیکی مهاجرت ترک‌زبانان آسیای میانه به منطقه آناتولی صورت گرفته‌است. بر اساس یکی از مطالعات بر روی کروموزم ایگرگ این سهم حدود ۱۰درصد و بر اساس یکی دیگر بر روی میتوکندری دی‌ان‌ای و کروموزوم ایگرگ حدود ۳۰ درصد است. هرچند احتمالاً شارش ژنی بین آناتولی و آسیای میانه چندین بار در دوره‌های پیش از تاریخ صورت گرفته‌است اما نامعلوم بودن شمار این جمعیت‌ها و تعداد این دوره‌ها مشکل بزرگی برای تعیین سهم ژنتیکی مهاجرت ترکان اوغوز در سده ۱۱ میلادی به آناتولی است. بر اساس برخی از مطالعات تعیین میزان هاپلوگروپ‌های مخصوص آسیا مانند

O3-M122 وC-RPS4Y

بهترین روش برای تعیین ابعاد این مهاجرت و سهم ژنی آن آن در جمعیت کنونی آناتولی است. این توالی‌های ژنتیکی در یکی از مطالعات تنها در ۱٫۵ درصد اهالی ترکیه دیده شده در حالی‌که در یکی از مطالعات بر روی ۱۳ قوم آسیای میانه ۱۸٪ و در مطالعه دیگری بر روی ۴۹ قوم آسیای میانه ۳۳٪ شیوع داشته‌اند. به نظر می‌رسد افزایش قابل ملاحظه جمعیت آناتولی در عصر برنز که جمعیت آن را در دوران امپراتوری روم به ۱۲ میلیون نفر رسانده بود موجب کاهش تأثیر مهاجرت سلجوقیان و دیگر ترک‌زبانان آسیای میانه شده باشد.


:http://hpgl.stanford.edu/publications/HG_2004_v114_p127-148.pdf



Ostad said:


> chera ye Irani nemituneh zabaneh madrish ro ke etefagan onam Irani hast ro to madraseh yad begireh?


tooye iran zaban haye mokhtalefi vojood dare ..... azari , kurdi , luri , laki , gilaki , balouchi , ..........

tedadeshoon vaghean ziade ..... poool va boodje nist .......

mardom az jomle mardom shahr khodam (vase amoozesh zaban haye mahali) mitoonand kelas biroon az madrese dayr konan .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

kollang said:


> Perfect
> 
> This scene somehow reminds me of Mokhtar name serial. @Malik Alashter
> 
> 
> Leon: the professional 1994


Thanks bro but Mokhtar nameh something different. That show was extraordeinary I don't how to say it in Cenematic idioms. But acting was great director awsome camera all are great.

ARABNIA the actor was rocking .

I have question why IRan don't make sifi movies something like interstilar or even predator series is it economically reasons or it just there are no private companies to make something like that?.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Malik Alashter said:


> I have question why IRan don't make sifi movies something like interstilar or even predator series is it economically reasons or it just there are no private companies to make something like that?.


no such budget bro 

besides , unfortunately compared to hollywood iran has a naive movie industry ....

they spend hundreds of million dollars to create a 2h movie .... we simply cannot afford such a thing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

IRAN 1802 said:


> What are your favourite Iranian movies?



I actually don't watch Iranian movies a lot, but I follow some directors like Mehrjooei, Hatami Kia, Majidi and Tabrizi.



haman10 said:


> oh , i see ....
> 
> i love some movies in your list such as inception , S redemption , bourne .
> 
> but i mainly am a fan of comedy movies and serials ....
> 
> after a long long day , a little laugh is always appreciated



No problem with comedies, if you know good ones please introduce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

haman10 said:


> no such budget bro
> 
> besides , unfortunately compared to hollywood iran has a naive movie industry ....
> 
> they hundreds of million dollars to create a 2h movie .... we simply cannot afford such a thing


You right Lol that was naive Q but I think the main thing is that they have no private companies to do such thing but any way they are good with the historical projects.

@haman10 do you have some iranian war movies thay I can find on youtube I want to see how are they on making them you know those movies very costy to make them good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Ostad said:


> aval begam hich kas khastareh jodayi o in harfa nist( lotfan lagab ha ham pishe khodeton bemone)
> shoma migi Azariha Irani hastan manam migam hastan.
> shoma migi Azari ha Turk nistand man migam aslan Azari ha Persian hastand.
> shoma miduni ke Azari ba Turki Istanbuli fargh dare pas ba harf shoma va hesab 2*2 gouyesh Azari kamelan Irani hastesh. pas mitunam ye soali beporsam:
> chera ye Irani nemituneh zabaneh madrish ro ke etefagan onam Irani hast ro to madraseh yad begireh?


ب خاطر یک پارچه بودن کشور، البته من به شما به عنوان یک .آزری حق میدم زبان مادریت رو یاد بگیری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> aval begam hich kas khastareh jodayi o in harfa nist( lotfan lagab ha ham pishe khodeton bemone)
> shoma migi Azariha Irani hastan manam migam hastan.
> shoma migi Azari ha Turk nistand man migam aslan Azari ha Persian hastand.
> shoma miduni ke Azari ba Turki Istanbuli fargh dare pas ba harf shoma va hesab 2*2 gouyesh Azari kamelan Irani hastesh. pas mitunam ye soali beporsam:
> chera ye Irani nemituneh zabaneh madrish ro ke etefagan onam Irani hast ro to madraseh yad begireh?



 we are turks when it suits their benefits and they want to benefit from oil income, and we become Irooni when we ask for our rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

IRAN 1802 said:


> ب خاطر یک پارچه بودن کشور، البته من به شما به عنوان یک .آزری حق میدم زبان مادریت رو یاد بگیری


yaad giri zaban madari az hoghoogh mosalam bashare , aslan bahsi toosh nist 

در ضمن آذری درسته نه ازری 



rmi5 said:


> we


you are nothing , we are having a general discussion about iranian azeris

you cannot speak azeri .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> نژاد مردم آذری بر اساس پژوهش های صورت گرفته علمی،کاملا آریایی ایرانی است ولی نژاد مردم ترکیه همه چیز هست به جز *ژن زرد ترک*.



enough to ignore rest of your BS.


----------



## IRAN 1802

haman10 said:


> yaad giri zaban madari az hoghoogh mosalam bashare , aslan bahsi toosh nist
> 
> در ضمن آذری درسته نه ازری


خب پس چرا اقیلیت ها تو ایران نمیتونن رسما زبان خودشون رو یاد بگیرن? ب نظر من همچین رویه ای اشتباه ست و باید تغییر کنه. اما تو اینکه آذری ها ایرانی هستند و نه مغول و ترک شکی نیست.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> enough to ignore rest of your BS.


ignorant piece of garbage 


IRAN 1802 said:


> خب پس چرا اقیلیت ها تو ایران نمیتونن رسما زبان خودشون رو یاد بگیرن? ب نظر من همچین رویه ای اشتباه هست و باید تغییر کنه


chi migi ? ki mige nemitoonan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> tooye iran zaban haye mokhtalefi vojood dare ..... azari , kurdi , luri , laki , gilaki , balouchi , ..........
> 
> tedadeshoon vaghean ziade ..... poool va boodje nist .......
> 
> mardom az jomle mardom shahr khodam (vase amoozesh zaban haye mahali) mitoonand kelas biroon az madrese dayr konan .



So, there is enough money to transfer water from gulf to Yazd, but there is not enough money to transfer from caspian sea to urmia lake?
Also there is enough money to pay terrorists from south pole, and there is enough money to teach farsi, but there is not enough money to teach turkish?
what a hilarious clown


----------



## haman10

Malik Alashter said:


> do you have some iranian war movies thay I can find on youtube I want to see how are they on making them you know those movies very costy to make them good.


of course bro , i'll find some of them and i'll post the links for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> خب پس چرا اقیلیت ها تو ایران نمیتونن رسما زبان خودشون رو یاد بگیرن? ب نظر من همچین رویه ای اشتباه هست و باید تغییر کنه


khasteh nabaashi aziz. bahs kollan sar e in racism i hast ke az zamaan e Reza-shah ijaad shod va ta alaan edaame daareh, va gar ne ke ta ghabl az reza shah, mellat tou tabriz tou madaares be turki dars mikhoundan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> transfer water from gulf to Yazd


chize sher nagoo , khodetam mazhake aamo khas nakon bishtar az een


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> chize sher nagoo , khodetam mazhake aamo khas nakon bishtar az een



kollan vahshi va araazel hasti digeh. masalan ke chi? mikhaay begi ke kheyli laati? aghl va sho'our ke nadaari, baraaye hamin ham fahhaash hasti. hameh ham in ra mibinan. mikhaay 4 ta fohsh ham man behet bedam ke bahs derail besheh va akhound ha ke kollan yek epsilon heysiyat nadaarand, aaberouye nadaashtashoun nare?
@Serpentine bebin baraaye in hast ke raaje' be injour chiz ha nemishe inja harf zad. mesle yek mosht vahshi be aadam hamleh mikonan. Ageh khaasti harf bezanim, be man message bezan, to message sohbat konim.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> kollan vahshi va araazel hasti digeh. masalan ke chi? mikhaay begi ke kheyli laati? aghl va sho'our ke nadaari, baraaye hamin ham fahhaash hasti. hameh ham in ra mibinan. mikhaay 4 ta fohsh ham man behet bedam ke bahs derail besheh va akhound ha ke kollan yek epsilon heysiyat nadaarand, aaberouye nadaashtashoun nare?


vay vay bebin ki dare adaye adamaye moadabo dar miare 

to hamooni nisti ke be namoos bache ha fohsh dadi inja ? akhe boro dahanamo baz nakon 

tanha kesi ke tahala ^%#% nakardi behesh fosh bedi manam , ounam elatesh maloome 

chi shod , oun maghale narahat konande bood vasat ? hala vaisa daram vasat 

khodam daram roush kar mikonam , ishala ta ye chand vaght dige gandi mizanam behet ba white ex ham tamiz nashi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

هر کس به اسپرم مغولیش می نازه میتونه بره پیش مغول ها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> chi shod , oun maghale narahat konande bood vasat ? hala vaisa daram vasat
> 
> khodam daram roush kar mikonam , ishala ta ye chand vaght dige gandi mizanam behet ba white ex ham tamiz nashi


LOL , Do you wanna publish your paper in Keyhan Bachcheh ha?  I think i come to your dreams as a nightmare 

Anyway, it was enough for spanking haman on today. Let's see you goons on tomorrow.


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL , Do you wanna publish your paper in Keyhan Bachcheh ha?


Sorry , midoonam chon pedophile hasti keyhan bache ha mikhooni , ozr ma ra bepazir 



rmi5 said:


> on today


For FUQ's sake work on your english , you are living in a country whose First language is Eng.

Retard



rmi5 said:


> goons


kafer hame ra be kishe khod pendarad 

@kollang , do your brother here a solid and find some iranian war movies for malik alashtar , will u ?

i am really busy now 

if you could do that , please give him youtube links 

Tnx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

حالم از هر چی مغوله بهم میخوره !


----------



## haman10

IRAN 1802 said:


> حالم از هر چی مغوله بهم میخوره !


eshtebah mikoni baradare man .....

hichvaght az yek jamiat bozorg nagoo badam miad ...... een mishe kilo ie harf zadan 

hate the sin , not the sinner .

ounjoori bashe ma alan bayad az araghi ha motenafer bashim , ama darim az keshvareshoon defa mikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> خب پس چرا اقیلیت ها تو ایران نمیتونن رسما زبان خودشون رو یاد بگیرن? ب نظر من همچین رویه ای اشتباه ست و باید تغییر کنه. اما تو اینکه آذری ها ایرانی هستند و نه مغول و ترک شکی نیست.



Avalan inkeh hameh mardom bayad dastresi beh emkanat yadgiri zaban dashteh bashan na faqat zaban madari (keh albateh zaban madari keh ma migim yaani keh taraf alan yad gerefteh va mikhad bishtar yad bigereh) balkeh hameh zabanha. Agar maani in khasteh chiz e digari be joz, yadgiri basheh be zarar e mamlekateh. Yani keh kesi begeh man zaban khodamo yad migiram, farsi ham ehtiaj nadaram, bayad to daneshgah, edarehjat va hameh jai digeh zaban man basheh na zaban melli, keh in chize digari nist beh joz jodai talabi.

Keshvarhai digei keh mesleh Iran hastan, yani chand zaban aqaliati daran, in moshkelo injoori hal kardan, keh mardom mitoonan az sakhtarhai doolati estefadeh konan keh zaban khodeshoon roo yad begiran vali in be manai yad nagereftan zaban melli nist. Be onvan mesal, doolat ejazeh mideh keh madares yek manteqei, az sakhteman madares estefadeh koonan keh class ezafi bezaran barai har ki khast zaban yad bigereh. Va injoor class ha ham bishtar ba hazineh khososi ya komakhai mardomi edareh misheh na rant dolati. 

To Iran faqat Azari nist. Nazdik beh 80 zaban mokhtalef boomi dar iran vojod dareh va sadha goyesh. Keh ba'zi az inha aslan dar ma'raz enqeraz hastan. Agar bayad komaki ham az taraf dolat besheh aval bayad beh zaban-hai Irani keh daran monqarez mishan, besheh.

Mardam aziz Azari ta'alan cheqadr to in zamineh fa'al boodan? Aya faqat beqair az feshar beh dolat va darkahst rant doolati, kar e digari ham dar in zamineh anjam dadan? Aya mesleh kheili keshvarhai digeh keh mardom khodeshoon barai cheezi keh barashoon mohem hast, miran pool jam mikoonan va kari amali anjam midan, Azariha in kar roo kardan, ya faqat in yek bazi siasi hast?

Dar tool tarikh Iran mardom hamisheh bisavad boodan. Savad e omomi dar iran tarikhesh hamin kamtar az sad saal akhareh. Keh barai in dolat hazineh kardeh. In kar aslan emkan pazir nabood agar dolat miomad beh jai yek zaban e melli, dar madares, daneshgah va doolat, 50 ta zaban melli dorost mikard. Dar hich jai donya chenin chizi naboodeh. To englis ham zabanhai digeh vojod daran mesleh Welsh. Vali in beh manai in nist keh Mardom Welsh to madreseh zaban englisi nimokhonan va daneshgah shon ham Welsh basheh. Baleh in haq roo daran keh barai tarvij va yadgiri bishtar zabaneshoon, kar konan va dolat ham jeloshoono nagireh. Vali zaban melli beh chich onvan zir sawal nabayad bereh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

@New

Un commenti ke unja gozashti chi bud? Man un thread ro ba ye manba'e motabar sakhtam manzuret az un tohin chi bud? Mamnun misham tozih bedi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard

rmi5 said:


> vaghean in sath e sho'ouret ra khoub miresouneh.
> 
> @Gilamard ham bad nist ke in comment e man ra bekhouneh, va ageh alaaghe mand boud, mitounam chiz hayi ke khoundam ra ba'dan behesh tozih bedam.
> 
> Mardom e shomal e Iran, az nazar e nezhadi, tebgh e tahghighati ke Max Planck Institute e alman, ba hamkaari ye daneshgah e tehran anjam daade, be Ghafghaz e jonoubi, mesle mardom e azerbaijan e shomali va georgia mortabet hastand.
> 
> Az nazar e cultural ham farhang e nesbatan unique vali mortabet ba ghafghaz daarand. baraaye hamin ham ageh shoma ye google image bezani ghafghaz, mibini ke in manaategh, makhsousan gilan va gharb va markaz va jonoub e mazandaran ra jozv e ghafghaz hesab mikonand.
> 
> Az nazar e zabani, yek prose i vojoud daareh dar culture e in manaategh, be esm e patrilocality, ke tozih mide ke chera gorouh e zabaaniye mardom e shomal, ke az baazmaande haye Kaspi ha(hamoun ghomi ke caspian sea be esm e ounha naam gozaari shodeh) taghyir karde be yek zaban e northwestern Iranian.



thanks dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@IRAN 1802 man tou oun thread, javaab e sonni ha ra daadam. Haddeaghal boro javaab haye man ra daghigh bekhoun va hefz kon ke ba'dan ageh dobaareh azat kasi chizi porsid, betounid javaabeshoun ra bedid, va dar narid


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> @IRAN 1802 man tou oun thread, javaab e sonni ha ra daadam. Haddeaghal boro javaab haye man ra daghigh bekhoun va hefz kon ke ba'dan ageh dobaareh azat kasi chizi porsid, betounid javaabeshoun ra bedid, va dar narid


Kheyli maghrurane harf mizani!!! Javabat khub bud javabaye manam khub bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Kheyli maghrurane harf mizani!!! Javabat khub bud javabaye manam khub bud.



 Man mote'assefaaneh vaght ziyaad nadaaram va chon keyboard e farsi va arabi ham nadaaram, har baar dahanam serive mishe ta aayaat va ahaadith ra be ingilisi tarjome konam va ba'd az rouye oun, matn e arabi ra peyda konam va copy konam inja. Baraaye in, intori behet migam ke inha ra baar e ba'di dobaare majbour nasham khodam dobaare kolli vaght bezaaram va peyda konam 

@IRAN 1802 
BTW, ketaabi hast be esm e شبهای پیشاور, Ageh mikhaay ke javaab e inhaa ra khoub bedi, beshin va in ketab ra bekhoun  Ageh maahvaareh daari ham, Shabakeh ye Ahl e beyt, haj agha allahyaari, ra bebin. oun har baar javaab e kolli az sonni ha va soufi ha, va hamin tor tarafdaar haye dajjaliyeh(shoma ha) ra mideh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> Man mote'assefaaneh vaght ziyaad nadaaram va chon keyboard e farsi va arabi ham nadaaram, har baar dahanam serive mishe ta aayaat va ahaadith ra be ingilisi tarjome konam va ba'd az rouye oun, matn e arabi ra peyda konam va copy konam inja. Baraaye in, intori behet migam ke inha ra baar e ba'di dobaare majbour nasham khodam dobaare kolli vaght bezaaram va peyda konam
> 
> @IRAN 1802
> BTW, ketaabi hast be esm e شبهای پیشاور, Ageh mikhaay ke javaab e inhaa ra khoub bedi, beshin va in ketab ra bekhoun  Ageh maahvaareh daari ham, Shabakeh ye Ahl e beyt, haj agha allahyaari, ra bebin. oun har baar javaab e kolli az sonni ha va soufi ha, va hamin tor tarafdaar haye dajjaliyeh(shoma ha) ra mideh


Merci az rahnamayiyat. Shabo ruzet khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine @Ostad
> 
> yeki az hamvatan ha lotf kard va een maghale ru vasam ferestad , shoma bahs sare badihiat lazem nist bokoni
> 
> manam dar een more faghat vase roushan shodan mozo yek bar vase hamishe een posto mizaram va dige dar moredesh aslan sohbat nemikonam chon hoselasho nadaram
> 
> lotfan be link haye erae shode sar bezanid .
> 
> ya ali
> 
> tooye iran zaban haye mokhtalefi vojood dare ..... azari , kurdi , luri , laki , gilaki , balouchi , ..........
> 
> tedadeshoon vaghean ziade ..... poool va boodje nist .......
> 
> mardom az jomle mardom shahr khodam (vase amoozesh zaban haye mahali) mitoonand kelas biroon az madrese dayr konan .



salam mamnun az magalat. 3 nokteh
aval inkeh ma aslan moshkeleh nejadi ba hich gomiati nadarim. va nejad parasti aslan to Azarbaijan matrah nist
dovom Azariha, Arabha va... khodeshon gorbanie nejadparasti hastan. shoma aghe donbaleh nejad parast hasti ye jayeh dige ro bayad begardi.
3om @haman10 vaghean in ke bekhatereh hazine Azari tadris nemishe ro khodet bavar dari?



Daneshmand said:


> Avalan inkeh hameh mardom bayad dastresi beh emkanat yadgiri zaban dashteh bashan na faqat zaban madari (keh albateh zaban madari keh ma migim yaani keh taraf alan yad gerefteh va mikhad bishtar yad bigereh) balkeh hameh zabanha. Agar maani in khasteh chiz e digari be joz, yadgiri basheh be zarar e mamlekateh. Yani keh kesi begeh man zaban khodamo yad migiram, farsi ham ehtiaj nadaram, bayad to daneshgah, edarehjat va hameh jai digeh zaban man basheh na zaban melli, keh in chize digari nist beh joz jodai talabi.
> 
> Keshvarhai digei keh mesleh Iran hastan, yani chand zaban aqaliati daran, in moshkelo injoori hal kardan, keh mardom mitoonan az sakhtarhai doolati estefadeh konan keh zaban khodeshoon roo yad begiran vali in be manai yad nagereftan zaban melli nist. Be onvan mesal, doolat ejazeh mideh keh madares yek manteqei, az sakhteman madares estefadeh koonan keh class ezafi bezaran barai har ki khast zaban yad bigereh. Va injoor class ha ham bishtar ba hazineh khososi ya komakhai mardomi edareh misheh na rant dolati.
> 
> To Iran faqat Azari nist. Nazdik beh 80 zaban mokhtalef boomi dar iran vojod dareh va sadha goyesh. Keh ba'zi az inha aslan dar ma'raz enqeraz hastan. Agar bayad komaki ham az taraf dolat besheh aval bayad beh zaban-hai Irani keh daran monqarez mishan, besheh.
> 
> Mardam aziz Azari ta'alan cheqadr to in zamineh fa'al boodan? Aya faqat beqair az feshar beh dolat va darkahst rant doolati, kar e digari ham dar in zamineh anjam dadan? Aya mesleh kheili keshvarhai digeh keh mardom khodeshoon barai cheezi keh barashoon mohem hast, miran pool jam mikoonan va kari amali anjam midan, Azariha in kar roo kardan, ya faqat in yek bazi siasi hast?
> 
> Dar tool tarikh Iran mardom hamisheh bisavad boodan. Savad e omomi dar iran tarikhesh hamin kamtar az sad saal akhareh. Keh barai in dolat hazineh kardeh. In kar aslan emkan pazir nabood agar dolat miomad beh jai yek zaban e melli, dar madares, daneshgah va doolat, 50 ta zaban melli dorost mikard. Dar hich jai donya chenin chizi naboodeh. To englis ham zabanhai digeh vojod daran mesleh Welsh. Vali in beh manai in nist keh Mardom Welsh to madreseh zaban englisi nimokhonan va daneshgah shon ham Welsh basheh. Baleh in haq roo daran keh barai tarvij va yadgiri bishtar zabaneshoon, kar konan va dolat ham jeloshoono nagireh. Vali zaban melli beh chich onvan zir sawal nabayad bereh.


aziz shoma az talash va pool jam kardan harf mizani vali vageiat ineh ke Azarihayi boudan ke jouneshoun ro sareh in mozou dadan.
shoma miduni chera tarikhe tasis daneshgahe Tabriz 1326 geyd shodeh dar sorati ke 1325 hastesh?az google ham mitunid estefadeh bokonid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@New @rmi5

Az khodam honar dar kardam.





[url=https://flic.kr/p/pt5VnG]

DSC_0200 by Vanmenton, on Flickr[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Ostad said:


> aziz shoma az talash va pool jam kardan harf mizani vali vageiat ineh ke Azarihayi boudan ke jouneshoun ro sareh in mozou dadan.
> shoma miduni chera tarikhe tasis daneshgahe Tabriz 1326 geyd shodeh dar sorati ke 1325 hastesh?az google ham mitunid estefadeh bokonid.



Albateh kheili bigonah dar tool e tarikh iran koshteh shodeh. Dar in shaki nist. Che doran safavi, cheh doran qajar, cheh doran moqolha va cheh hala. Vali gozashteha ro bezarim yekam kenar va darbareh emrooz sohbat konim.

Aya emrooz, ageh bar farz mesal man Azari basham va beram komak mardomi jam konam va class dars Azari bezaram faqat barai yadgiri na siasi bazi, mano mikoshan? Ageh injoorieh keh man bashoma hastam. Choonkeh in zolmeh. Ageh injoori nist, pas masaleh chieh? Agar masaleh ineh keh Azari beh onvan zaban melli dar qanoon asasi sabt besheh, pas ba 80 zaban digar Iran ma chikar konim? Onha ro ham melli konim va avalin keshvar e 80 zabaneh donya beshim?

Man vaqe'an mota'asefam. Donya dareh beh tarafeh Speech Recognition, Speech Synthesis va Real Time Digital Translation harekat mikooneh, ma to chish mondim. Azari-hai aziz jozveh pooldartarin mardomeh Iran hastan. Bazar ham keh dasteshooneh. Aya hamin pooldarhai Azari Bazar e Tehran, nemitoonan ye vaqfi, ye komaki, ye mablaqi roo beh hamin Daneshgah Tabriz (ba hamoon tarikh 1325, aslan man migam Tabriz az 500BC daneshgah dashteh va Azari ham boodeh), bedan keh in daneshgah royeh Digital Speech Recognition va Digital Speech Synthesis zaban Azari tahqiq koneh?

To qarb hamin pooldarha hastan keh injoor karha roo mikonan. Beh khoda qasam. Ba cheshmai khodemoon didim.

Aya agar yeh 5 ta, 10 ta ya 20 ta az hamin pooldarhai Bazar Tehran keh kol Eqtesad Iran doresh micharkheh jam beshan, sadaqeh hamoon zabaneshoon ro bedan va chinin kari bokonan, ina koshteh mishan beh nazar shoma?

Az shoma man yek sawal mikonam. Fekr kon man va chand ta az dostanam Azari hastim va tazeh az Daneshgah mohandesi Software o gereftim. Ageh man beram pish e chand ta pooldar Azari, aya behemon Seed Money midan keh man yek software amozeshi barai zaban Azari dorost konam? Aya man dar in rah koshteh khaham shod?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Daneshmand said:


> Albateh kheili bigonah dar tool e tarikh iran koshteh shodeh. Dar in shaki nist. Che doran safavi, cheh doran qajar, cheh doran moqolha va cheh hala. Vali gozashteha ro bezarim yekam kenar va darbareh emrooz sohbat konim.


che rabti dasht, shoma 3ta hokomat mesal zadi 3 tashoun ham turk boudan baad koshteshe shodan bigonah ha ro zekr kardi, dar sorati ke aslan bahse ma sare mouzue moaser boud. hesi ke in gesmat postet elga mikoneh ta hadeh ziadi bayangareh tarzeh fekreh shomast.



> Aya emrooz, ageh bar farz mesal man Azari basham va beram komak mardomi jam konam va class dars Azari bezaram faqat barai yadgiri na siasi bazi, mano mikoshan? Ageh injoorieh keh man bashoma hastam. Choonkeh in zolmeh. Ageh injoori nist, pas masaleh chieh? Agar masaleh ineh keh Azari beh onvan zaban melli dar qanoon asasi sabt besheh, pas ba 80 zaban digar Iran ma chikar konim? Onha ro ham melli konim va avalin keshvar e 80 zabaneh donya beshim?


koshtan na vali zendan ro miri haddaghal baad az ye modati. zabaneh melli??? shoma haleton khobe?



> Man vaqe'an mota'asefam. Donya dareh beh tarafeh Speech Recognition, Speech Synthesis va Real Time Digital Translation harekat mikooneh, ma to chish mondim


pas mitunam beporsam chera keshvarhaye garbi etefagan pishrafteh tarineshoun chand zabane hastan.? shoma aghe khasti mituni az Parsi shoru bokoni.


> . Azari-hai aziz jozveh pooldartarin mardomeh Iran hastan. Bazar ham keh dasteshooneh. Aya hamin pooldarhai Azari Bazar e Tehran, nemitoonan ye vaqfi, ye komaki, ye mablaqi roo beh hamin Daneshgah Tabriz (ba hamoon tarikh 1325, aslan man migam Tabriz az 500BC daneshgah dashteh va Azari ham boodeh), bedan keh in daneshgah royeh Digital Speech Recognition va Digital Speech Synthesis zaban Azari tahqiq koneh?


shoma noktash ro motasefaneh motavajeh nashoudi manzore man yek sal zodtar ya dir tar naboud.



> To qarb hamin pooldarha hastan keh injoor karha roo mikonan. Beh khoda qasam. Ba cheshmai khodemoon didim.
> 
> Aya agar yeh 5 ta, 10 ta ya 20 ta az hamin pooldarhai Bazar Tehran keh kol Eqtesad Iran doresh micharkheh jam beshan, sadaqeh hamoon zabaneshoon ro bedan va chinin kari bokonan, ina koshteh mishan beh nazar shoma?
> 
> Az shoma man yek sawal mikonam. Fekr kon man va chand ta az dostanam Azari hastim va tazeh az Daneshgah mohandesi Software o gereftim. Ageh man beram pish e chand ta pooldar Azari, aya behemon Seed Money midan keh man yek software amozeshi barai zaban Azari dorost konam? Aya man dar in rah koshteh khaham shod?


momkeneh komak konan momkeneh nakonan. edalat va vazifeh ijab mikoneh ke houkomat markazai barayeh dor oftadeh tarin marakez amouzeshi ham emkan yadgiri ro ijad koneh. pas tosiye shoma ineh ke dolat montazer ye bazari baraye tamin amouzeshe mardomesh bashe. farsi zaban melli hast gaboul Arabi chetor?man az shoma miporsam vagti 7 salet boud aya mitunesti be zabaneh dovom benevisi aghe mitunesti chegadr barat moshkel boud? inkeh az ye bache 7 sale entezar dashte bashi to mamlekate khodesh baraye edame tahsil be 2 zaban moslat bashe chize jalebiye be nazareton.
ba ehteram bazi az in bache ha to rostaha majbouran zabaneh 2om ro zarfeh 1 sal to sene payin yad begiran vagarna az systemeh amouzeshi hazf mishan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Ostad said:


> che rabti dasht, shoma 3ta hoomat mesal zadi 3 tashoun ham turk boudan baad koshteshe shodan bigonah ha ro zekr kardi, dar sorati ke aslan bahse ma sare mouzue moaser boud. hesi ke in gesmat postet elga mikoneh ta hadeh ziadi bayangareh tarzeh fekreh shomast.
> 
> 
> koshtan na vali zendan ro miri haddaghal baad az ye modati. zabaneh melli??? shoma haleton khobe?
> 
> 
> pas mitunam beporsam chera keshvarhaye garbi etefagan pishrafteh tarineshoun chand zabane hastan.? shoma aghe khasti mituni az Parsi shoru bokoni.
> 
> shoma noktash ro motasefaneh motavajeh nashoudi manzore man yek sal zodtar ya dir tar naboud.
> 
> 
> momkeneh komak konan momkeneh nakonan. edalat va vazifeh ijab mikoneh ke houkomat markazai barayeh dor oftadeh tarin marakez amouzeshi ham emkan yadgiri ro ijad koneh. pas tosiye shoma ineh ke dolat montazer ye bazari baraye tamin amouzeshe mardomesh bashe. farsi zaban melli hast gaboul Arabi chetor?man az shoma miporsam vagti 7 salet boud aya mitunesti be zabaneh dovom benevisi aghe mitunesti chegadr barat moshkel boud? inkeh az ye bache 7 sale entezar dashte bashi to mamlekate khodesh baraye edame tahsil be 2 zaban moslat bashe chize jalebiye be nazareton.
> ba ehteram bazi az in bache ha to rostaha majbouran zabaneh 2om ro zarfeh 1 sal to sene payin yad begiran vagarna az systemeh amouzeshi hazf mishan.



Aslan injoori nist. Man adelaneh neveshtam. Bardashteh shoma eshtebahe. Man mesal zadam keh injoori nist keh elqa konim keh faqat Azari dar in mamlekat bigonah koshteh shodeh. Khodet ham keh qabool dari, dar in chand sad saal, Azarihai aziz doolat dasteshoon boodeh. In yek haqiqat tarikhi. Va barai man aslan mohem nist keh inha azari boodan. Barai man irani boodan. Barai shoma momkeneh Azari bashan.

Manzooretoon ineh keh agar man class tadris e Azari dashteh basham zendan miram? Goftam, agar injoori keh man ba shoma hastam. In zolmeh. Vali bardashteh man ine keh, injoori nist. Ageh kesi mikhad ehsasat e jodai talabi rah bendazeh va mamlekato beh tarafeh jang dakheli bebareh, bayad jelosh gerefteh besheh. Hala har ki mikhad basheh.

Kodom keshvar qarbi? Hal e shoma khobeh? Aslan shoma tarikh in keshvarha roo midonid? Keh masalan Belgium chijoori dorost shod? Man mesal keshvar e United Kingdom ro zadam. Aslan tavajoh kardin? Yani to Iran faqat Azari bayad tadris besheh vali on 80 zaban digeh haqi nadaran?

Chera az Parsi shoro konim? Chera az Azari na? Injoori vakonesh neshoon dadi keh engar Speech Recognition, najeseh. 

Manzoor man ham hamineh. Daneshgah bayad elm tolid koneh. Yek sal zodtar ya dirtar, cheh dardi az ma dava mikoneh. 

Man midoonam keh aslan komak nakhahand kard. Abada. In roo man shakhsan midoonam. In vazifeh dolat nist. Va dolat ham cheraq jadoi nist keh har kari keh shoma khastin anjam bedeh. Aslan midooni bodjeh dolat cheh jori dorost misheh? Dolat to noon shab mamlekat mondeh, halah biad ta'asob shoma roo taskin bedeh? Chera nabayad in pool bereh to bimarestanha? 

Ya'ani pedar o madar in bacheh hich masoliat nadaran? Keh ta 7 saalegi ye kalameh zaban rasmi keshvar ro yad nadadan va badesh entezar daran keh to madreseh behesh Azari dars bedan, ba'adesh ham hatman daneshgah Azari va ba'ad az on ham hatman Keshvar Azari digeh? Hamineh digeh, manzoretoon?

Arabi keh bekhatar enqelab omad to nezam amozeshi Iran beh dalayel mazhabi, Quran o injoor chiza. Shayad ham ba'adha vardashteh besheh. Vali shoma keh khodetoon qabool darid keh chand sad saal dolat dastetoon bodeh, chera ye nezam amoozeshi dorost nakardin keh hamoon Azari dars bedeh? 

Yeh chizi hast be esmeh Neuroplasticity dar Neuroscience. Bacheha zoodtar zaban yad migiran va kheili behtar az bozorg-salha. Hal agar on bacheh 7 saaleh, hich farsi ham balad nabasheh, zolmi nashoodeh. Zod yad migireh. Hamin bachehai Irani keh mohajerat mikonan va mian qarb, hamin joori miran madreseh va yad migiran. Kheili ham zodtar va behtar az maman, babahashoon va to daneshgah ham mizanan ro dast bachehai qarbi. Shoma nemikhad qoseh bokhori. Mamlekat nemitooneh 80 ta zaban dashteh basheh. Agar bayad zaban amoozeshi taqir koneh bayad English (keh hameh elm donya toosheh) besheh na Azari. 

Ya'ani On bacheh Welsh (ya zabanhai digar keshvar United Kingdom) keh mireh madreseh behesh zolm dareh misheh keh English mikhooneh? Manzoor shoma ineh? Bayad Welsh bekhoneh chonkeh 6 saalesheh?


----------



## New

IRAN 1802 said:


> Un commenti ke unja gozashti chi bud? Man un thread ro ba ye manba'e motabar sakhtam manzuret az un tohin chi bud? Mamnun misham tozih bedi


salam, ghasd tohin nadashtam, faghat ye jomle az anishtain bood. hamin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

=======================================================================================




Abii said:


> Az khodam honar dar kardam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0200 by Vanmenton, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Abii said:


> @New @rmi5
> 
> Az khodam honar dar kardam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0200 by Vanmenton, on Flickr


 Vow, kheyli pishraft kardi tooye in moddat @Abii 
axa aali hastan, har do shoun. ye chand vaghte dige haminjouri kar koni mitoni photographer e NG, beshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Vow, kheyli pishraft kardi tooye in moddat @Abii
> axa aali hastan, har do shoun. ye chand vaghte dige haminjouri kar koni mitoni photographer e NG, beshi.


Damet garm. Bargashtam khoone nane baba ye modatie, hesabi bi karam. Mishinam haminjoori ax migiram.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Daneshmand said:


> Albateh kheili bigonah dar tool e tarikh iran koshteh shodeh. Dar in shaki nist. Che doran safavi, cheh doran qajar, cheh doran moqolha va cheh hala. Vali gozashteha ro bezarim yekam kenar va darbareh emrooz sohbat konim.
> 
> Aya emrooz, ageh bar farz mesal man Azari basham va beram komak mardomi jam konam va class dars Azari bezaram faqat barai yadgiri na siasi bazi, mano mikoshan? Ageh injoorieh keh man bashoma hastam. Choonkeh in zolmeh. Ageh injoori nist, pas masaleh chieh? Agar masaleh ineh keh Azari beh onvan zaban melli dar qanoon asasi sabt besheh, pas ba 80 zaban digar Iran ma chikar konim? Onha ro ham melli konim va avalin keshvar e 80 zabaneh donya beshim?
> 
> Man vaqe'an mota'asefam. Donya dareh beh tarafeh Speech Recognition, Speech Synthesis va Real Time Digital Translation harekat mikooneh, ma to chish mondim. Azari-hai aziz jozveh pooldartarin mardomeh Iran hastan. Bazar ham keh dasteshooneh. Aya hamin pooldarhai Azari Bazar e Tehran, nemitoonan ye vaqfi, ye komaki, ye mablaqi roo beh hamin Daneshgah Tabriz (ba hamoon tarikh 1325, aslan man migam Tabriz az 500BC daneshgah dashteh va Azari ham boodeh), bedan keh in daneshgah royeh Digital Speech Recognition va Digital Speech Synthesis zaban Azari tahqiq koneh?
> 
> To qarb hamin pooldarha hastan keh injoor karha roo mikonan. Beh khoda qasam. Ba cheshmai khodemoon didim.
> 
> Aya agar yeh 5 ta, 10 ta ya 20 ta az hamin pooldarhai Bazar Tehran keh kol Eqtesad Iran doresh micharkheh jam beshan, sadaqeh hamoon zabaneshoon ro bedan va chinin kari bokonan, ina koshteh mishan beh nazar shoma?
> 
> Az shoma man yek sawal mikonam. Fekr kon man va chand ta az dostanam Azari hastim va tazeh az Daneshgah mohandesi Software o gereftim. Ageh man beram pish e chand ta pooldar Azari, aya behemon Seed Money midan keh man yek software amozeshi barai zaban Azari dorost konam? Aya man dar in rah koshteh khaham shod?


motasefaneh matlab jadid to postetoun nadidam ke javab bedam. rozeh khobi dashte bashid.



Abii said:


> Damet garm. Bargashtam khoone nane baba ye modatie, hesabi bi karam. Mishinam haminjoori ax migiram.


chanta selfie begir befrestim vaseh daesh. 
jking

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Damet garm. Bargashtam khoone nane baba ye modatie, hesabi bi karam. Mishinam haminjoori ax migiram.


Damn oil prices 
That's the best place to be, dude, enjoy it, and live the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Damn oil prices
> That's the best place to be, dude, enjoy it, and live the moment.


HAHA

No man, it wasn't that. I left a few weeks before oil started crashing (I've been sweating bullets watching the prices crash though). For now things are still fine. It's 3-6 months from now that things will get nasty. Breakeven price for major producers already in place is really low (~20 dollars a barrel). The problem is construction of new infrastructure will freeze if oil stays low, b/c breakeven for new companies entering the game is much much higher (because they have to finance construction costs too, so for those guys oil needs to be around 60 and higher). So when oil dips like it has now, a lot of the new players stop investing for a while. I'm in the service industry though (inspection) and that industry isn't solely dependent on the oil industry (although the oil industry is a big customer).

I went back to my old college and asked if I can do another major or something online (I studied business). They told me I could do another two years and get a bachelor's (lisans) in commerce with an accounting major and it'll all be done online (I'd have to drop in and do my exams in person though). I'm thinking of doing that while I'm working in Alberta and when I've made my money, become an accountant lol. It's funny, a senior auditor in a top 4 accounting firm in Canada/US can't make as much money as a 20 something year old working in the oil industry in Northern Canada. Heck, a lot of doctors make less money than guys in the oil industry. So there's no motivation to get a "regular" job until you become older and you want to settle down. Canada is the opposite of Iran. In Iran everybody has a Phd, but there are no jobs while in Canada there are tons of jobs for university educated people, but younger guys would rather go and work in the oil industry for more money. If akhoonds weren't so god damn retarded, Iran could be ten times better than Canada and AUS. Iran has way more natural resources than both countries, a bigger population and a lot more potential for growth as it's still a growing and developing economy. Heyf....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> No man, it wasn't that. I left a few weeks before oil started crashing (I've been sweating bullets watching the prices crash though). For now things are still fine. It's 3-6 months from now that things will get nasty. Breakeven price for major producers already in place is really low (~20 dollars a barrel). The problem is construction of new infrastructure will freeze if oil stays low, b/c breakeven for new companies entering the game is much much higher (because they have to finance construction costs too, so for those guys oil needs to be around 60 and higher). So when oil dips like it has now, a lot of the new players stop investing for a while. I'm in the service industry though (inspection) and that industry isn't solely dependent on the oil industry (although the oil industry is a big customer).


LOL, good to here that your job security is not affected by the fluctuations, man.
BTW, are you implying that the marginal price for economical performance of the currently working oil companies are something around, 20. !!!, that's really joyful to hear, dude, retarded, sponger, lazy middle eastern mentality, is on the verge of being kicked badly in the ball. It seems that the triangle of morons, thieves and traitors are being deported to the part of history they really belong to.


Abii said:


> I went back to my old college and asked if I can do another major or something online (I studied business). They told me I could do another two years and get a bachelor's (lisans) in commerce with an accounting major and it'll all be done online (I'd have to drop in and do my exams in person though). I'm thinking of doing that while I'm working in Alberta and when I've made my money, become an accountant lol. It's funny, a senior auditor in a top 4 accounting firm in Canada/US can't make as much money as a 20 something year old working in the oil industry in Northern Canada. Heck, a lot of doctors make less money than guys in the oil industry. So there's no motivation to get a "regular" job until you become older and you want to settle down. Canada is the opposite of Iran. In Iran everybody has a Phd, but there are no jobs while in Canada there are tons of jobs for university educated people, but younger guys would rather go and work in the oil industry for more money. If akhoonds weren't so god damn retarded, Iran could be ten times better than Canada and AUS. Iran has way more natural resources than both countries, a bigger population and a lot more potential for growth as it's still a growing and developing economy. Heyf....


That seems great, I love economy,@rmi5 believes, physics's the beauty science, ya physics if treated correctly can be fun, but unless you're not introduced with economy. By far economy is the most ever intelligent creature build by mankind, and it is getting more smarter and smarter every passing day. It's been a while since I have fell in love with economy (lol) and there stands nothing more interesting for me.
And about Iran, .... eeem, aaaaa, lets not talk about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

hehe , oun terrorist autralia ie , irani ol-asl tashrif dashte 

dige faghat irania hamin yek karo nakarde boodan , ke be salamati inam anjam shod 

saal 1998 ba tippa az iran endakhtanesh biroon tarafo , va az ounjaee ke harkesi ke iran mindaze biroon , az nazare ounha yek saint hesab mishe ....

behesh panahandegi dadan ....

Karma is a bitch


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hehe , oun terrorist autralia ie , irani ol-asl tashrif dashte


link bede. ghaziyeh chiyeh?



New said:


> LOL, good to here that your job security is not affected by the fluctuations, man.
> BTW, are you implying that the marginal price for economical performance of the currently working oil companies are something around, 20. !!!, that's really joyful to hear, dude, retarded, sponger, lazy middle eastern mentality, is on the verge of being kicked badly in the ball. It seems that the triangle of morons, thieves and traitors are being deported to the part of history they really belong to.
> 
> That seems great, I love economy,@rmi5 believes, physics's the beauty science, ya physics if treated correctly can be fun, but unless you're not introduced with economy. By far economy is the most ever intelligent creature build by mankind, and it is getting more smarter and smarter every passing day. It's been a while since I have fell in love with economy (lol) and there stands nothing more interesting for me.
> And about Iran, .... eeem, aaaaa, lets not talk about it.



Yeah, actually my famous quote was, science is either physics, or "playing doctor"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> link bede. ghaziyeh chiyeh?



che midoonam baba , badbakhtimoon kam bood een yaro bisharaf ham behesh ezafe shod 

inam link :

ISIS terrorists take Australian cafe customers hostage: | Page 17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> che midoonam baba , badbakhtimoon kam bood een yaro bisharaf ham behesh ezafe shod
> 
> inam link :
> 
> ISIS terrorists take Australian cafe customers hostage: | Page 17


kollan sedaash ra dar nayaarid va tou oun topic ham comment nadid. Har chi ke chizi nagid, zoudtar topic basteh misheh va ghaziyeh faraamoush misheh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> kollan sedaash ra dar nayaarid va tou oun topic ham comment nadid. Har chi ke chizi nagid, zoudtar topic basteh misheh va ghaziyeh faraamoush misheh


man ke negaran "PDF" nistam aziz 

man negaran abrooye rafte hastam , az farda tamam irania moghime autralia bayad sareshoono bendazan paeen .

man narahat inam , na "PDF" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

The Iranian is down 

Sydney siege ends as police raid cafe - CNN.com


----------



## kollang

Malik Alashter said:


> You right Lol that was naive Q but I think the main thing is that they have no private companies to do such thing but any way they are good with the historical projects.
> 
> @haman10 do you have some iranian war movies thay I can find on youtube I want to see how are they on making them you know those movies very costy to make them good.


I am not a fan of Iranian movies.leave alone Iranian war movies.

Anyway, I think you will like "che"(چ) movies. unfortunately I have no access to youtube right now.I hope you will find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> man ke negaran "PDF" nistam aziz
> 
> man negaran abrooye rafte hastam , az farda tamam irania moghime autralia bayad sareshoono bendazan paeen .
> 
> man narahat inam , na "PDF" ...


 

bara cho sareshuno bendazan paieen? mage az keshvaraie orupaiee kam criminal be daesh peivaste? in mardak ham yeki mese ona.

hala momkene dolatesh ya mardom alaihe irania moze begirand, vali hich kas onja nabaiad az chizi khejalat bekeshe, chon kuchektarin naghshi tu in hadese nadashtand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> bara cho sareshuno bendazan paieen? mage az keshvaraie orupaiee kam criminal be daesh peivaste? in mardak ham yeki mese ona.
> 
> hala momkene dolatesh ya mardom alaihe irania moze begirand, vali hich kas onja nabaiad az chizi khejalat bekeshe, chon kuchektarin naghshi tu in hadese nadashtand.


Agha jan, 99% e ounhaayi ke be esm e oroupaayi tou souriye raftand, az hamin mohajer haye nasl e 1, va 2 ye mosalmoun hastand az keshvar haye arabi va pakestan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Agha jan, 99% e ounhaayi ke be esm e oroupaayi tou souriye raftand, az hamin mohajer haye nasl e 1, va 2 ye mosalmoun hastand az keshvar haye arabi va pakestan.


belakhare citizen ona budan ya na?

in yaru iranie ham kheili vaght bude ke az Iran rafte bude, hodudan 20 sal.
aslan ye mesale dg. hamin emruz tuie america 5 nafar tuie tir andazi koshte shodan. ona ke shahrvande U.S hastan. asan bahs sare ina nist

hala age yek nafar ke ghablan melliate irani dashte ye ghalati karde, nemishe ke be esme yek keshvar benevisan amalesho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> bara cho sareshuno bendazan paieen? mage az keshvaraie orupaiee kam criminal be daesh peivaste? in mardak ham yeki mese ona.
> 
> hala momkene dolatesh ya mardom alaihe irania moze begirand, vali hich kas onja nabaiad az chizi khejalat bekeshe, chon kuchektarin naghshi tu in hadese nadashtand.


ina hame dorost , ama ghablan be baghiye bache ha @rmi5 ham goftam , yeki az tanha chiza ie ke ma irania anjam nadade boodim , terrorism ba een vosaat dar keshvar haye khareji hastesh 

ke ounam be lotf padide mobarak "wahhabism" be voghou peyvast .

kollan be khoda kheyli dep shodam .. 

engar ba tank az ru bavar ham yeki rad shode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> ina hame dorost , ama ghablan be baghiye bache ha @rmi5 ham goftam , yeki az tanha chiza ie ke ma irania anjam nadade boodim , terrorism ba een vosaat dar keshvar haye khareji hastesh
> 
> ke ounam be lotf padide mobarak "wahhabism" be voghou peyvast .
> 
> kollan be khoda kheyli dep shodam ..
> 
> engar ba tank az ru bavar ham yeki rad shode



aslan gharar nist harki irani hast adame dorosti bashe. mage fek kardi dakhele keshvar selule khofteie daeshi nadarim? chera azizam darim. faghat jorat nemikonan notogh bekeshan. albate tedadeshun ghatan az har keshvare dg tuie khavare miane kamtar hast, vali tuie manateghe marzi darim ghataan va hata shahr haie dg. onghadi nistand ke betunan ghalati bokonan, vali khob hastan.

agar gharar bud keshvar ha ro ba asase amale gozineshi chand ta az shahrvand hashun ghezavat konim. on moghe taghriban kheili az keshvar haie jahan terrorist hastan, chon yeki az shahrvandashun amale terroristi anjam dade!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> ina hame dorost , ama ghablan be baghiye bache ha @rmi5 ham goftam , yeki az tanha chiza ie ke ma irania anjam nadade boodim , terrorism ba een vosaat dar keshvar haye khareji hastesh
> 
> ke ounam be lotf padide mobarak "wahhabism" be voghou peyvast .
> 
> kollan be khoda kheyli dep shodam ..
> 
> engar ba tank az ru bavar ham yeki rad shode


Haman you need to get yourself free of this nationalism shit, sooner better than later. Believe me, there is no difference between the guy living in this side of a border and the other guy living some few miles away in that side of the border, these are just some planted beliefs to make you ruleable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> belakhare citizen ona budan ya na?
> 
> in yaru iranie ham kheili vaght bude ke az Iran rafte bude, hodudan 20 sal.
> aslan ye mesale dg. hamin emruz tuie america 5 nafar tuie tir andazi koshte shodan. ona ke shahrvande U.S hastan. asan bahs sare ina nist
> 
> hala age yek nafar ke ghablan melliate irani dashte ye ghalati karde, nemishe ke be esme yek keshvar benevisan amalesho.



Europaayi ye asl ke naboudand. taazeh citizen shodeh hastand.
amrica che rabti daareh aziz. Amrica yek keshvar e 300+ millioni ba bishtar az 200 million aslaheh va nazdik e 10 million Km^2 hast ke 1000 jour ghaanoun daareh ke police ra mahdoud va har rouz mahdoud tar mikoneh. haalaa saali chand ta osgol peyda beshand ke chiz e ajibi nist. ageh peyda nemishodand ajib boud 
Iran be esm e vahdat ya jam' kardan e in gorouh haye terroristi ya har chiz e digeh i, be in wahabi ha meydoun daadeh ke daakhel e iran tabligh bekonand, ... khob in eshtebaah hast digeh. natijeh ash ham misheh hamin. ba'd 4 ta javoun ke miran baraaye daryaache oroumiye tahasson konand ra fori dastgir mikonand.


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Haman you need to get yourself free of this nationalism shit, sooner better than later. Believe me, there is no difference between the guy living in this side of a border and the other guy living some few miles away in that side of the border, these are just some planted beliefs to make you ruleable.


sorry brother, but i believe the "citizen of the world" idea is the most nonsense and unrealistic set of beliefs ever .

iran/iranians are the only country/people who'll help me in case of need , thats called nationalism .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Europaayi ye asl ke naboudand. taazeh citizen shodeh hastand.
> amrica che rabti daareh aziz. Amrica yek keshvar e 300+ millioni ba bishtar az 200 million aslaheh va nazdik e 10 million Km^2 hast ke 1000 jour ghaanoun daareh ke police ra mahdoud va har rouz mahdoud tar mikoneh. haalaa saali chand ta osgol peyda beshand ke chiz e ajibi nist. ageh peyda nemishodand ajib boud
> Iran be esm e vahdat ya jam' kardan e in gorouh haye terroristi ya har chiz e digeh i, be in wahabi ha meydoun daadeh ke daakhel e iran tabligh bekonand, ... khob in eshtebaah hast digeh. natijeh ash ham misheh hamin. ba'd 4 ta javoun ke miran baraaye daryaache oroumiye tahasson konand ra fori dastgir mikonand.


aslan intor nist ke ejaze tabligh dashte bashand. har gune faaliati ke buie goruhaie IS-like ro bede sarkub mishe.

badesham age bikhodi be paro paiae Sunni ha bepichan bishtar radicalize mishan. man hamin alanesham migam ba yek seri karaie kheili sade, mishe kheili az Sunni har ro dar hade moderate negah dasht.

baz Sunni haie Iran nesbat be yek seri keshvar haie dg kheili kamtar radical hastan, vali yek eddeie kheili kam hastan ke be sheddat khatarnak hastand va dar vaghe sellule khofte hastand. khoshbakhtane hich vaght tedade vahhabia tuie iran on ghadri nemirese ke betunan ghalate asasi bokonan, harchand belakhare hastan va baiad havasemun jam bashe.



New said:


> Haman you need to get yourself free of this nationalism shit, sooner better than later. Believe me, there is no difference between the guy living in this side of a border and the other guy living some few miles away in that side of the border, these are just some planted beliefs to make you ruleable.



pas chera in keshvaraie 'civilized' marz hashun ro hazf nemikonan pas? belakhare ona 10ha sal jelo tar az ma hastand dg. ye jaie kar milange.

PS: man be sheddat motaghed be rafto mad va interactione asan beine melliat ha hastam, vali be hich vajh motaghed be hazfe marza nistam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> pas chera in keshvaraie 'civilized' marz hashun ro hazf nemikonan pas? belakhare ona 10ha sal jelo tar az ma hastand dg. ye jaie kar milange.


Injast ke adam be een natije mirese ke een tafakorat tooye zehn man "plant" nashode ...

balke een @New jan hast ke ziad captain america nega mikone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> aslan intor nist ke ejaze tabligh dashte bashand. har gune faaliati ke buie goruhaie IS-like ro bede sarkub mishe.
> 
> badesham age bikhodi be paro paiae Sunni ha bepichan bishtar radicalize mishan. man hamin alanesham migam ba yek seri karaie kheili sade, mishe kheili az Sunni har ro dar hade moderate negah dasht.
> 
> baz Sunni haie Iran nesbat be yek seri keshvar haie dg kheili kamtar radical hastan, vali yek eddeie kheili kam hastan ke be sheddat khatarnak hastand va dar vaghe sellule khofte hastand. khoshbakhtane hich vaght tedade vahhabia tuie iran on ghadri nemirese ke betunan ghalate asasi bokonan, harchand belakhare hastan va baiad havasemun jam bashe.
> 
> 
> 
> pas chera in keshvaraie 'civilized' marz hashun ro hazf nemikonan pas? belakhare ona 10ha sal jelo tar az ma hastand dg. ye jaie kar milange.



Agha jan, shoma kojaay e kaari? inha baraaye khodeshoun chand ta shabakeh televisioni daarand(mesle shabakeh kalameh, ..) kolli nofouz tou olamaaye balouchestan va azerbaijan gharbi daarand. in yeki aakhari ra ke digeh khodam daghigh be shakhseh midounam. kolli poul haye ajib va gharib kharj mikonand. In afzaayesh e wahabi ha tou azerbaijan e gharbi ra ke digeh az nazdik midounim. @Ostad ham hatman harf e man ra ta'yid mikoneh. inha ke ta 10 saal pish, shipish tou jibeshoun poshtak vaarou mizad, alaan maamousta ha va molavi hashoun ba maashin haye aanchenaani invar va ounvar mirand. man migam ke che tore ke aadam haye moderate e shia va sunni ra mizanan tou sareshoun, vali in wahabi ha vel hastand?
Agha jan, vaghti yeki az talysh boland misheh mire entehari mibandeh be khodesh tou diyala iraq, to digeh bebin che khabareh. Az talysh ha, aadam aaroum tar va moderate tar peyda nemisheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> LOL, good to here that your job security is not affected by the fluctuations, man.
> BTW, are you implying that the marginal price for economical performance of the currently working oil companies are something around, 20. !!!, that's really joyful to hear, dude, retarded, sponger, lazy middle eastern mentality, is on the verge of being kicked badly in the ball. It seems that the triangle of morons, thieves and traitors are being deported to the part of history they really belong to.


Yeah the operating cost for established companies that don't have much construction cost to finance anymore is really low. 



> Since 1997 operating costs for Suncor and Syncrude have generally been in the range of $12-18 per barrel...


Oil Sand Production Processes - James G. Speight - Google Books

But you gotta remember that even that isn't cheap. By comparison, the operating cost for Saudi oil is 3-5 dollars. In Iran it's 10-15, but b/c these countries run on oil, they need oil to be around 100 so they can balance their budgets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> iran/iranians are the only country/people who'll help me in case of need , thats called nationalism


I wouldn't be sure.
The Gov pledged the same people to refrain from demanding a 10$ monthly subsides in order to spend the same amount of money to fund creating jobs for the growing jobless youth, and a population of less that 6 percent answered it. That should ring numerous rings in the sane minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Agha jan, shoma kojaay e kaari? inha baraaye khodeshoun chand ta shabakeh televisioni daarand(mesle shabakeh kalameh, ..) kolli nofouz tou olamaaye balouchestan va azerbaijan gharbi daarand. in yeki aakhari ra ke digeh khodam daghigh be shakhseh midounam. kolli poul haye ajib va gharib kharj mikonand. In afzaayesh e wahabi ha tou azerbaijan e gharbi ra ke digeh az nazdik midounim. @Ostad ham hatman harf e man ra ta'yid mikoneh. inha ke ta 10 saal pish, shipish tou jibeshoun poshtak vaarou mizad, alaan maamousta ha va molavi hashoun ba maashin haye aanchenaani invar va ounvar mirand. man migam ke che tore ke aadam haye moderate e shia va sunni ra mizanan tou sareshoun, vali in wahabi ha vel hastand?
> Agha jan, vaghti yeki az talysh boland misheh mire entehari mibandeh be khodesh tou diyala iraq, to digeh bebin che khabareh. Az talysh ha, aadam aaroum tar va moderate tar peyda nemisheh.



manam ghabul daram ke kam kari shode dar in zamine, vali hanuz ham motaghedam kare khasi az pish nemibaran..
ozr mikham in mozu mese hamun ghazie marufe choobe 2 sar goh hast. agar haminjuri beshini va kari nakoni, khob natijash malume, vali agar ham crackdown bokoni be sheddat jamiate on navahi radicalize misham va mostaede peivastan be daesh. tuie arabestan in ghazie ideologiv hast, yani taraf pooldar ham ke hast mire soraghe daesh. vali tuie iran aksaran miran soraghe in badbakht bicharehaie ke ya noone shab nadarn bokhoran va ya bi savadan. ona ro rahat mishe jazb kard. vali hala shoma bia yek sunni middle class tuie tehran ro ghane bokon ke be daesh bepeivande. nemigam gheire momken hast, vali besiar sakht hast. tanha rahesh behbude vaze eghtesadi va toseie on navahi hast, vagarna ba aslahe nemishe jeloie puli ke vahabia daran kharj mikonan ro gereft. albateh afzaieshe sathe savad ham kheili moaser hast ghataan.

shoma rahkaret chie? berizan tuie shahr haie marzi harki mashkook hast ro begiran bebaran? be nazaret in ghazie ro bad tar nemikone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> but i believe the "citizen of the world" idea is the most nonsense and unrealistic set of beliefs ever


But, the very same ideology is offered in your Quran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> ina hame dorost , ama ghablan be baghiye bache ha @rmi5 ham goftam , yeki az tanha chiza ie ke ma irania anjam nadade boodim , terrorism ba een vosaat dar keshvar haye khareji hastesh
> 
> ke ounam be lotf padide mobarak "wahhabism" be voghou peyvast .
> 
> kollan be khoda kheyli dep shodam ..
> 
> engar ba tank az ru bavar ham yeki rad shode



Shoma lazem nist dep beshin. Maha keh inja kharej hastim khodemon midoonim cheh khabareh. Javabeshoon ham mitoonim bedim. 30 saal hastesh keh ina daran takfiri parvari mikonan, har gosheh kenari ye masjed takfiri baz kardan beh komak e motahedin va dostan khodeshoon mesleh saudi. In taraf ham natijeh in karha boodeh va sabet mikooneh keh aslan beh iran va shieha rabti nadareh. Sadha sefid post madarzadeh qarb haminjoori shodan. In taraf khodesh gofteh bodeh keh digeh "rafizi" nist va "mosalman" shodeh. Khob in ya'ani chi? 3 saal hastesh keh to rasaneha hey har rooz 3 sa'at zer mizanan o migan Assad Shia hast va dareh Sunni mikosheh va in Sunni-ha azadi talab va fereshteh hastan. Agha joon, inha hameh ye amaliat pichideh hast keh khodeshoon daran anjam midan. Ye seri ahmaq ham che hala mardom ma'amoli bashan mesleh in taraf ya mesleh oon Erdogan, daran to in fetneh ham donya-shon ro qarq mikonan, ham akherat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> pas chera in keshvaraie 'civilized' marz hashun ro hazf nemikonan pas? belakhare ona 10ha sal jelo tar az ma hastand dg. ye jaie kar milange.


in keshvar haye civilized ettehadiye oroupa hastan. aslan farz konim oona ham baz nakarde bashan, in eshkal be oona ham varede, man ba baz shodan marzha kari nadaram, harf man sare mentality nationalism hast. adama 15 min ghabl az mordaneshoun be haghayegh bozorgi miresan, vali heyf ke kheyli dire oon moghe. 
oon moghe khahim fahmid ke yek omr nationalism hemaghati bish nabood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> manam ghabul daram ke kam kari shode dar in zamine, vali hanuz ham motaghedam kare khasi az pish nemibaran..
> ozr mikham in mozu mese hamun ghazie marufe choobe 2 sar goh hast. agar haminjuri beshini va kari nakoni, khob natijash malume, vali agar ham crackdown bokoni be sheddat jamiate on navahi radicalize misham va mostaede peivastan be daesh. tuie arabestan in ghazie ideologiv hast, yani taraf pooldar ham ke hast mire soraghe daesh. vali tuie iran aksaran miran soraghe in badbakht bicharehaie ke ya noone shab nadarn bokhoran va ya bi savadan. ona ro rahat mishe jazb kard. vali hala shoma bia yek sunni middle class tuie tehran ro ghane bokon ke be daesh bepeivande. nemigam gheire momken hast, vali besiar sakht hast. tanha rahesh behbude vaze eghtesadi va toseie on navahi hast, vagarna ba aslahe nemishe jeloie puli ke vahabia daran kharj mikonan ro gereft. albateh afzaieshe sathe savad ham kheili moaser hast ghataan.
> 
> shoma rahkaret chie? berizan tuie shahr haie marzi harki mashkook hast ro begiran bebaran? be nazaret in ghazie ro bad tar nemikone?



inhaa ra baayad raah e pouleshoun va komak hashoun ra az arabestan cut kard. ya'ni baayad sar e maar ra zad. va in siyaasat e ghalat ke ketaab haye hoze haye shia ra saansour konand va akhound haye shia ra bisavaad baar biyaarand va be in wahabi ha ejaaze kaamel e fa'aaliyat bedand ra ham paayaan bedand.
baraaye badaneh ham, baayad javoun hashoun ra kaanaalize kard be samt e chiz haye digeh be jaaye masaae'l e mazhabi. 
be alaaveh, in siyaasat ke alaan tou azerbaijan e gharbi hast va daaran zamin e turk ha ra mikharan(ba poul e dolat e Iran va KRG) va in kurd ha ra be jaaye shia ha jaaygozin mikonand, ham eshtebaah hast. baaz ham ageh tozih khaasti, az @Ostad bepors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> sorry brother, but i believe the "citizen of the world" idea is the most nonsense and unrealistic set of beliefs ever .
> 
> iran/iranians are the only country/people who'll help me in case of need , thats called nationalism .



Citizen of the world keh aslan vojod nadareh. Vaqti keh Saddam beh Iran hamleh kard faqat 2 ta Citizen of the world mondeh bood ro dast e Iran: Syria and North Korea.

Vaqti tahrimha seft shod, Citizen of the world donbal fayedeh khodesh bood.

In Citizen of the World hastesh. Sahneh shelik moshak beh havapeymai mosaferbari Iran, boro beh 9:25:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> I wouldn't be sure.
> The Gov pledged the same people to refrain from demanding a 10$ monthly subsides in order to spend the same amount of money to fund creating jobs for the growing jobless youth, and a population of less that 6 percent answered it. That should ring numerous rings in the sane minds.


narahat nasho , vali che dide sat'hi dari baradar .

Lol , they need the freaking money ....

firstly , its 45000 tomans not 10dollars , u see what u did there ? 

how many people do u think have the welfare to reject that money ? its at least 4*45000 T = 180000 Tomans which is huge amount of money considering the fact that most of iranians earn about 1.5 million tomans each month .....

also , iranians are poor whenever it suits your point , but are rich in other times ? make up your mind pls . 

man khodam va aksar famila estefa dadim . chon ehtiaji naboode , ama bazi ha ke ehtiaj dashtan , estefa nadadan 

be har haal hagheshoone , va loozoomi nist ke een karo bokonan .



New said:


> in keshvar haye civilized ettehadiye oroupa hastan. aslan farz konim oona ham baz nakarde bashan, in eshkal be oona ham varede, man ba baz shodan marzha kari nadaram, harf man sare mentality nationalism hast. adama 15 min ghabl az mordaneshoun be haghayegh bozorgi miresan, vali heyf ke kheyli dire oon moghe.
> oon moghe khahim fahmid ke yek omr nationalism hemaghati bish nabood.


khoda ru shokr ke shoma ghabl az 15 min fahmidi 



New said:


> But, the very same ideology is offered in your Quran.


this is my quran :


در قرآن کريم به طور مستقيم آيه اى درباره «حبّ وطن » موجود نيست ; ولى بعضى از مفسران در شأن نزول آيه 85 سوره قصص «إِنَّ الَّذِى فَرَضَ عَلَيْکَ الْقُرْءَانَ لَرَآدُّکَ إِلَى مَعَاد ; (قصص ، 85) آن کس که قرآن را بر تو فرض کرد ، يقيناً تو را به سوى وعدگاه باز مى گرداند .» از «ابن عباس » نقل کرده اند : «پيامبر اکرم(صلى الله عليه وآله) هنگام هجرت از مکه به مدينه در سرزمين جحفه ـ که فاصله چندانى از مکه ندارد ـ به ياد وطنش مکه ، حرم امن الهى افتاد . آثار اين شوق که با اندوه آميخته بود در چهره مبارکش نمايان گشت . در اين جا جبرئيل نازل شده و پرسيد : آيا به راستى به زادگاهت اشتياق دارى ؟ پيامبر فرمود : آرى ! جبرئيل عرض کرد : خداوند اين پيام را براى تو فرستاده است .»(آيه مذکور را تلاوت نمود)1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> in keshvar haye civilized ettehadiye oroupa hastan. aslan farz konim oona ham baz nakarde bashan, in eshkal be oona ham varede, man ba baz shodan marzha kari nadaram, harf man sare mentality nationalism hast. adama 15 min ghabl az mordaneshoun be haghayegh bozorgi miresan, vali heyf ke kheyli dire oon moghe.
> oon moghe khahim fahmid ke yek omr nationalism hemaghati bish nabood.



albate man be sheddat mokhalefe nationalisme efrati va kur hastam. manam delam mikhad ba keshvar haie dg mesle EU ye etehadie dashte bashim, kheili ham khube. vali ba tavajoh be jave hakem bar jahan, nemishe goft mardome keshvar ba mardome keshvaraie dg farghi nadaran, hala che khub che bad.
chand hezar sale in in nezam bar jahan hakem hast. ghablesh emperaturiha va hala keshvarha.

vali ma mitunim in harfe shoma ro ba mabahesi mesle tejarate azad, laghve ravadid, ye chizi mesle hamun EU be vagheiat beresunim.


rmi5 said:


> inhaa ra baayad raah e pouleshoun va komak hashoun ra az arabestan cut kard. ya'ni baayad sar e maar ra zad. va in siyaasat e ghalat ke ketaab haye hoze haye shia ra saansour konand va akhound haye shia ra bisavaad baar biyaarand va be in wahabi ha ejaaze kaamel e fa'aaliyat bedand ra ham paayaan bedand.
> baraaye badaneh ham, baayad javoun hashoun ra kaanaalize kard be samt e chiz haye digeh be jaaye masaae'l e mazhabi.
> be alaaveh, in siyaasat ke alaan tou azerbaijan e gharbi hast va daaran zamin e turk ha ra mikharan(ba poul e dolat e Iran va KRG) va in kurd ha ra be jaaye shia ha jaaygozin mikonand, ham eshtebaah hast. baaz ham ageh tozih khaasti, az @Ostad bepors.



Agar betunan jeloie manabe mali ro begirand ke kheili khube. albate vezarat etelaate Iran bikar nist. bad az ghazie rigi , pjak, sareshun ro az zire barf birun ovordan va bishtar havaseshun hast. dar in sharaiet kari az daste in goruh ha bar nemiad albate. shoma hesab kon tuie keshvari ke 99% jamiat mokhalefe in ideology hastan (hata onaie ke kamelan mokhalefe IR hastan, rabti nadare), in jur goruh ha khatare aslishun chanta bomb gozarie entehari va hamleie terroristi hast. vagarna khialet rahat, etefaghi mesle surie va iraq hich vaght az nazare mazhabi dar iran nemiofte. aksaraie mellat ya shia hastan ya ba din rabeteie khubi nadaran.

vali bazam dare kam kari mishe. nemidunam dalilesh ro. shaiad mikhan bahune nadan dasteshun ke radicalize nashan ke ta haddi dorost hast. vali belakhare mobareze ba hamchin padidei vaghean kare asuni nist. yek jange ideologic hast ke meghdare ziadi pul poshteshe.

bad tar az hame inke ma alan budjeie marzbani mun ham be andaze kafi nist ke khodesho jamo jur kone yekam.

kheili az in moshkelat, kelidesh tuie vojude manabe mali va roshde eghtesadi hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> this is my quran :
> 
> 
> در قرآن کريم به طور مستقيم آيه اى درباره «حبّ وطن » موجود نيست ; ولى بعضى از مفسران در شأن نزول آيه 85 سوره قصص «إِنَّ الَّذِى فَرَضَ عَلَيْکَ الْقُرْءَانَ لَرَآدُّکَ إِلَى مَعَاد ; (قصص ، 85) آن کس که قرآن را بر تو فرض کرد ، يقيناً تو را به سوى وعدگاه باز مى گرداند .» از «ابن عباس » نقل کرده اند : «پيامبر اکرم(صلى الله عليه وآله) هنگام هجرت از مکه به مدينه در سرزمين جحفه ـ که فاصله چندانى از مکه ندارد ـ به ياد وطنش مکه ، حرم امن الهى افتاد . آثار اين شوق که با اندوه آميخته بود در چهره مبارکش نمايان گشت . در اين جا جبرئيل نازل شده و پرسيد : آيا به راستى به زادگاهت اشتياق دارى ؟ پيامبر فرمود : آرى ! جبرئيل عرض کرد : خداوند اين پيام را براى تو فرستاده است .»(آيه مذکور را تلاوت نمود)1.


آرمان نهایی اسلام در باره رابطه و مناسبات انسانی، رسیدن به امت واحد بشری است. همین طور در مورد سرزمین خواهان از" میان رفتن مرزهای جغرافیایی و به وجود آمدن کشور واحد جهانی تحت حاکمیت قانون واحد الاهی است. آیات بسیاری از قرآن، روایات وارده از ائمه (ع)، نامه پیامبر اسلام به امپراطور ایران و مسئله مهدویت، از جمله دلایل ما در باره وجود دیدگاه جهان وطنی در اسلام است،"
I am not into that, but believe me, that's a belief line originated from your Quran, you can just start googling it and find sources on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> آرمان نهایی اسلام در باره رابطه و مناسبات انسانی، رسیدن به امت واحد بشری است. همین طور در مورد سرزمین خواهان از" میان رفتن مرزهای جغرافیایی و به وجود آمدن کشور واحد جهانی تحت حاکمیت قانون واحد الاهی است. آیات بسیاری از قرآن، روایات وارده از ائمه (ع)، نامه پیامبر اسلام به امپراطور ایران و مسئله مهدویت، از جمله دلایل ما در باره وجود دیدگاه جهان وطنی در اسلام است،"
> I am not into that, but believe me, that's a belief line originated from your Quran, you can just start googling it and find sources on this.



That is the belief of takfiris. For Shia such a thing is supposed to happen in a Utopian future brought on by God, not mankind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Shoma lazem nist dep beshin. Maha keh inja kharej hastim khodemon midoonim cheh khabareh. Javabeshoon ham mitoonim bedim. 30 hastesh keh ina daran takfiri parvari mikonan, har gosheh kenari ye masjed takfiri baz kardan beh komak e motahedin va dostan khodeshoon mesleh saudi. In taraf ham natijeh in karha boodeh va sabet mikooneh keh aslan beh iran va shieha rabti nadareh. Sadha sefid post madarzadeh qarb haminjoori shodan. In taraf khodesh gofteh bodeh keh digeh "rafizi" nist va "mosalman" shodeh. Khob in ya'ani chi? 3 saal hastesh keh to rasaneha hey har rooz 3 sa'at zer mizanan o migan Assad Shia hast va dareh Sunni mikosheh va in Sunni-ha azadi talab va fereshteh hastan. Agha joon, inha hameh ye amaliat pichideh hast keh khodeshoon daran anjam midan. Ye seri ahmaq ham che hala mardom ma'amoli bashan mesleh in taraf ya mesleh oon Erdogan, daran to in fetneh ham donya-shon ro qarq mikonan, ham akherat.


vala chi begam , shoma rast migi doctor jan .



New said:


> آرمان نهایی اسلام در باره رابطه و مناسبات انسانی، رسیدن به امت واحد بشری است. همین طور در مورد سرزمین خواهان از" میان رفتن مرزهای جغرافیایی و به وجود آمدن کشور واحد جهانی تحت حاکمیت قانون واحد الاهی است. آیات بسیاری از قرآن، روایات وارده از ائمه (ع)، نامه پیامبر اسلام به امپراطور ایران و مسئله مهدویت، از جمله دلایل ما در باره وجود دیدگاه جهان وطنی در اسلام است،"
> I am not into that, but believe me, that's a belief line originated from your Quran, you can just start googling it and find sources on this.


در حدیثی از حضرت علی علیه السلام آمده است:

«عمرت البلدان بحب الاوطان » 1 ؛ «شهرها با حب وطن آباد می شود.»

و در حدیث دیگری از آن حضرت می خوانیم:

«من کرم المرء بکائه علی ما معنی من زمانه و حنینه الی او طایفه» 2 ؛ «از نشانه های ارزش و شخصیت انسان آن است که نسبت به عمر از دست رفته (که در آن کوتاهی کرده است) اشک بریزد و نسبت به وطنش علاقه مند باشد.»

================

«واذ اخذنا میثاقکم لا تسفکون دمائکم و لا تخرجون انفسکم من دیارکم »3 ؛ «به یاد آرید زمانی را که ما از شما پیمان گرفتیم که خون های یکدیگر را نریزید و یکدیگر را از وطن های خود بیرون نکنید.»

آیا وطن دوستی ارزش است؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> narahat nasho , vali che dide sat'hi dari baradar .
> 
> Lol , they need the freaking money ....
> 
> firstly , its 45000 tomans not 10dollars , u see what u did there ?
> 
> how many people do u think have the welfare to reject that money ? its at least 4*45000 T = 180000 Tomans which is huge amount of money considering the fact that most of iranians earn about 1.5 million tomans each month .....
> 
> also , iranians are poor whenever it suits your point , but are rich in other times ? make up your mind pls .


Vaghti shaki misham ke osoolan sali 15 min motaleye gheyr darsi nadarid azizan bara hamine. shoma 4 ta ketab gir biar darmorede germany bad az janghaye jahani va Japan bad az jange jahani dovvom.
mikham begam, man hatta dar oon sharayet ham nationalism ra pooch midoonam che berese be nationalism dar iran emrooz.
baraye man yek ensane ba shour ba farhang ba adab va be donbale taali, dar ooganda, etyopi, turkey germany ya usa ham ke bashe sad barabar yek irani bi farhang arzesh dare.


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> vala chi begam , shoma rast migi doctor jan .



To ham ostralia, ta parsal dolat ye taraf istadeh bood va dasht tamasha mikard vaqti keh in joonevarha shiaha va alaviha roo kotak mizadan va ba zoor maqazeha va kasbe karoshon ro tasahob mikardan. Khob in natijash misheh in digeh:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> That is the belief of takfiris. For Shia such a thing is supposed to happen in a Utopian future brought on by God, not mankind.


avvalan takfiri oone ke digaran ro takfir mikone, daghighan hamin kari ke shoma inja kardi,
sanyan man farz kardam hameye azizan inja tavanaee search kardan internet ro daran,
آیا در اسلام نگاهی شبیه اصطلاح جهان وطنی وجود دارد، یا این تنها یک اصطلاح غربی است؟ - گنجینه پاسخ‌ها - اسلام کوئست - مرجعی برای پاسخگویی به سوالات دینی، اعتقادی و شرعی
اندیشه قم؛ تنها مرکز حوزوی پاسخگویی تخصصی به سؤالات و شبهات دینی
کتاب تفسیر المیزان - جلد دوم - قسمت 6

ino ham begam ke man osoolan be in masale eteghadi nadaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> avvalan takfiri oone ke digaran ro takfir mikone, daghighan hamin kari ke shoma inja kardi,
> sanyan man farz kardam hameye azizan inja tavanaee search kardan internet ro daran,
> آیا در اسلام نگاهی شبیه اصطلاح جهان وطنی وجود دارد، یا این تنها یک اصطلاح غربی است؟ - گنجینه پاسخ‌ها - اسلام کوئست - مرجعی برای پاسخگویی به سوالات دینی، اعتقادی و شرعی
> اندیشه قم؛ تنها مرکز حوزوی پاسخگویی تخصصی به سؤالات و شبهات دینی
> کتاب تفسیر المیزان - جلد دوم - قسمت 6
> 
> ino ham begam ke man osoolan be in masale eteghadi nadaram



Baz keh bi-adab shodi. Akhlaq aslan nadari. 

Man chi kardam? Beh to goftam kafer? Beh ki goftam kafer? Mesleh kesi keh Neurotic hastesh, khodet yeh idea dorost mikoni va beh digaran nesbat midi. 

To hamoon tavananee search kardan roo dari. Fekr kardno na. To barayeh man ye Shia biar inja, keh migeh beqair az on Utopia keh Shiaha behesh eteqad daran, misheh yeh Utopia digar ham dasht. Sakht dast e bashar.

To aslan nemidoni chi dari migi. Ya'ani harf dahan e khodetam nemifahmi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> albate man be sheddat mokhalefe nationalisme efrati va kur hastam. manam delam mikhad ba keshvar haie dg mesle EU ye etehadie dashte bashim, kheili ham khube. vali ba tavajoh be jave hakem bar jahan, nemishe goft mardome keshvar ba mardome keshvaraie dg farghi nadaran, hala che khub che bad.
> chand hezar sale in in nezam bar jahan hakem hast. ghablesh emperaturiha va hala keshvarha.
> 
> vali ma mitunim in harfe shoma ro ba mabahesi mesle tejarate azad, laghve ravadid, ye chizi mesle hamun EU be vagheiat beresunim.
> 
> 
> Agar betunan jeloie manabe mali ro begirand ke kheili khube. albate vezarat etelaate Iran bikar nist. bad az ghazie rigi , pjak, sareshun ro az zire barf birun ovordan va bishtar havaseshun hast. dar in sharaiet kari az daste in goruh ha bar nemiad albate. shoma hesab kon tuie keshvari ke 99% jamiat mokhalefe in ideology hastan (hata onaie ke kamelan mokhalefe IR hastan, rabti nadare), in jur goruh ha khatare aslishun chanta bomb gozarie entehari va hamleie terroristi hast. vagarna khialet rahat, etefaghi mesle surie va iraq hich vaght az nazare mazhabi dar iran nemiofte. aksaraie mellat ya shia hastan ya ba din rabeteie khubi nadaran.
> 
> vali bazam dare kam kari mishe. nemidunam dalilesh ro. shaiad mikhan bahune nadan dasteshun ke radicalize nashan ke ta haddi dorost hast. vali belakhare mobareze ba hamchin padidei vaghean kare asuni nist. yek jange ideologic hast ke meghdare ziadi pul poshteshe.
> 
> bad tar az hame inke ma alan budjeie marzbani mun ham be andaze kafi nist ke khodesho jamo jur kone yekam.
> 
> kheili az in moshkelat, kelidesh tuie vojude manabe mali va roshde eghtesadi hast.



Man notification nagereftam dobaareh  fekr mikonam ke nafar e dovvomi ke quote misheh, baraash alert zadeh nemisheh 
Anyway, man boudjeh saal e ba'd ra ke chand vaght pish montasher shod, ra be deghghat khoundam. ham boudje nezami ham boudjeh ostan ha, ham boudjeh omoumi. kollan boudje nezaami ra ke khoundam, haghighatesh ta 10 daghigheh faghat daashtam mikhandidam. ba in boudjeh ye mozhek, ta 50 saal e digeh ham hich chizi nemitounan besaazan. boudjeh ostan ha ham ke kolli baalaa paayin shodeh. boudjeh omoumi ham ke manaabe'esh dorost ma'loum nist, va faghat makhaarejesh vaghe'i hast. kollan ahmadinejad 3 ta sour zadeh boud be inha 



haman10 said:


> vala chi begam , shoma rast migi doctor jan .
> 
> 
> در حدیثی از حضرت علی علیه السلام آمده است:
> 
> «عمرت البلدان بحب الاوطان » 1 ؛ «شهرها با حب وطن آباد می شود.»
> 
> و در حدیث دیگری از آن حضرت می خوانیم:
> 
> «من کرم المرء بکائه علی ما معنی من زمانه و حنینه الی او طایفه» 2 ؛ «از نشانه های ارزش و شخصیت انسان آن است که نسبت به عمر از دست رفته (که در آن کوتاهی کرده است) اشک بریزد و نسبت به وطنش علاقه مند باشد.»
> 
> ================
> 
> «واذ اخذنا میثاقکم لا تسفکون دمائکم و لا تخرجون انفسکم من دیارکم »3 ؛ «به یاد آرید زمانی را که ما از شما پیمان گرفتیم که خون های یکدیگر را نریزید و یکدیگر را از وطن های خود بیرون نکنید.»
> 
> آیا وطن دوستی ارزش است؟



حب الوطن من الايمان
oun chizi hast ke donbaalesh migardi, vali mafhoum e in jomle ham, chizi be esm e nationalism e emrouzi nist. nationalism yek padideh ye donyaaye modern va ba'd az ijaad e mafhoum e nation-state dar donyaa hast. *in jomleh be vatan, be mafhoum e ghom va ghabileh eshaareh daareh va na keshvar.* ageh oun daastaani ke ettefaagh oftaade va ba'd in hadith aamade ra bekhouni, motevajjeh mishi ke manzour e hadith chiyeh. ba'zi vaazheh ha mafhoumeshoun ta haddi dar zamaan taghyir kardeh, va misundertand nakonesh.
Hamoun tori ke @New migeh, eslaam dar majmou' yek din e internationalist hast, baar ha az vaazhe ye ommat e vaahedeh estefaadeh shodeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Baz keh bi-adab shodi. Akhlaq aslan nadari.
> 
> Man chi kardam? Beh to goftam kafer? Beh ki goftam kafer? Mesleh kesi keh Neurotic hastesh, khodet yeh idea dorost mikoni va beh digaran nesbat midi.
> 
> To hamoon tavananee search kardan roo dari. Fekr kardno na. To barayeh man ye Shia biar inja, keh migeh beqair az on Utopia keh Shiaha behesh eteqad daran, misheh yeh Utopia digar ham dasht. Sakht dast e bashar.
> 
> To aslan nemidoni chi dari migi. Ya'ani harf dahan e khodetam nemifahmi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

@rmi5




This is one sick ****. Found guilty for sexual and violent abuse, burning his ex-wife and at the same time saying he is an Iranian religious leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> @rmi5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one sick ****. Found guilty for sexual and violent abuse, burning his ex-wife and at the same time saying he is an Iranian religious leader.


It seems that he was converted to wahabism, as @haman10 showed something from his facebook page. Actually, I was just talking with @Serpentine about him, and I was saying that these wahabi groups are free to do their propagandas in Iran, which is a wrong policy of Iranian regime. Many kurds in West Azerbaijan, and Kurdistan province have also converted to wahabism, which is a big danger for us. Some people still don't take the issue seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> It seems that he was converted to wahabism, as @haman10 showed something from his facebook page. Actually, I was just talking with @Serpentine about him, and I was saying that these wahabi groups are free to do their propagandas in Iran, which is a wrong policy of Iranian regime. Many kurds in West Azerbaijan, and Kurdistan province have also converted to wahabism, which is a big danger for us. Some people still don't take the issue seriously.


vaghean mesle inke khataresh dare be cheshm miad , ke kamelan alarming hastesh .

hamin chand mah pish dar yeki az shahr haye shomal keshvar ye gorouh 7-8 nafare wahabi dastgir kardan .....

gandesh dare dar miad va een mozou ru kamelan ghabul daram .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

atatwolf said:


> This is one sick ****. Found guilty for sexual and violent abuse, burning his ex-wife and at the same time saying he is an Iranian religious leader.



It seems it's a good case for you propagate your lies here.

He is no Iranian religious leader, he was a criminal who escaped Iran 18 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> vaghean mesle inke khataresh dare be cheshm miad , ke kamelan alarming hastesh .
> 
> hamin chand mah pish dar yeki az shahr haye shomal keshvar ye gorouh 7-8 nafare wahabi dastgir kardan .....
> 
> gandesh dare dar miad va een mozou ru kamelan ghabul daram .



Man ghashang yaadam hast ke chand maah pish ham hamin harfhaa ra tou hamin forum mizadam va mellat migoftan ke na baba, va chert migi va aslan inhaa injouri nistan va ... Haalaa omidvaaram yekam mellat ta'assob ra bezaaran kenaar va bidaar beshand. 
Tou jomhouri Azerbaijan, kaari ke mikonand in hast ke be inhaa gheyr e rasmi mifahmounand ke ageh mikhaan, chon ounja hagh e tabligh nadaaran va ... mitounan az keshvar be hamraah e khounevaadeh khaarej beshand(masalan be souriyeh), vali ejaazeh bargasht be keshvar ra nadaarand va ageh bargardand dastgir mishand  kollan, ettelaa'aat e Azerbaijan ham har kasi ke yekam ghiyaafash be inha bekhore ra taht e nazar gharaar mideh. In be nazaram siyaasat e manteghi hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @haman10 @Ostad @New @Serpentine @rahi2357 @IRAN 1802 
Dobaareh, emrouz yek seri animal e digeh, kesaafat kaari kardand:
Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @haman10 @Ostad @New @Serpentine @rahi2357 @IRAN 1802
> Dobaareh, emrouz yek seri animal e digeh, kesaafat kaari kardand:
> Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids.


Chera mano mention nemikoni?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Dobaareh, emrouz yek seri animal e digeh, kesaafat kaari kardand:
> Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids.


You think, are we allowed to declare the status:
"World gone crazy"
And should we change our prayers to:
"Oh, dear Lord, please save me from your followers"
And if a God exists, why shouldn't we believe that while he is watching the world he is whispering:
"Mission failed"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> You think, are we allowed to declare the status:
> "World gone crazy"
> And should we change our prayers to:
> "Oh, dear Lord, please save me from your followers"
> And if a God exists, why shouldn't we believe that while he is watching the world he is whispering:
> "Mission failed"


I think if he exists, he simply does not give a shit, and prefers to eat his popcorn and watch the show, like a boss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I think if he exists, he simply does not give a shit, and prefers to eat his popcorn and watch the show, like a boss


On a serious note, I think it is time to confess, political religion has failed it's final chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> On a serious note, I think it is time to confess, political religion has failed it's final chance.


It was finally failed like 4-5 centuries ago. Yet, only some backward countries cannot comprehend it, so try to push it more and more into 21st century.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> On a serious note, I think it is time to confess, political religion has failed it's final chance.


didn't find the relation between that and this massacre .... so ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @haman10 @Ostad @New @Serpentine @rahi2357 @IRAN 1802
> Dobaareh, emrouz yek seri animal e digeh, kesaafat kaari kardand:
> Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids.



I know, read it in the morning. It was just too much. killing 120 innocent kids, I can't still digest.


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> I know, read it in the morning. It was just too much. killing 120 innocent kids, I can't still digest.


actually 160 kids have died , not 120


----------



## IRAN 1802

135 kids !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RIP to the deads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@IRAN 1802 Ageh sor@ e internetet khoub hast, mitounam oun ketabi ke behet goftam ra, link e soutish tou youtube ra behet bedam. fekr konam ke tou 9-10 ghesmat taghsim shodeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> @IRAN 1802 Ageh sor@ e internetet khoub hast, mitounam oun ketabi ke behet goftam ra, link e soutish tou youtube ra behet bedam. fekr konam ke tou 9-10 ghesmat taghsim shodeh


Khubi rmi jan? Mamnun misham bedi
Albate man ketab hame jure va ruye mobilam ziad khundam, soti ham chabd tayi gush dadam.

In site site kheyli khubi hast barate ketabe soti, man az in site be ketabaye mokhtalefi guah dadam.

Pishnahad mikonam bachehaye inja hatman be in site sari bezanan:

کتاب های صوتی - دانلود رایگان کتاب های صوتی

Yeki az ketabaye sotie mazhabi ke man bi nahayat lezat bordam sahifeye sajjdiye imam Sajjad (a.s) hast.

http://audiolib.ir/266-صحیفه-سجادیه-امام-سجاد-ع

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Khubi rmi jan? Mamnun misham bedi
> Albate man ketab hame jure va ruye mobilam ziad khundam, soti ham chabd tayi gush dadam.
> 
> In site site kheyli khubi hast barate ketabe soti, man az in site be ketabaye mokhtalefi guah dadam.
> 
> Pishnahad mikonam bachehaye inja hatman be in site sari bezanan:
> 
> کتاب های صوتی - دانلود رایگان کتاب های صوتی
> 
> Yeki az ketabaye sotie mazhabi ke man bi nahayat lezat bordam sahifeye sajjdiye imam Sajjad (a.s) hast.
> 
> http://audiolib.ir/266-صحیفه-سجادیه-امام-سجاد-ع

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ye soal daram , mamnun misham yeki javab bede .

@Daneshmand @New 

be nazaretoon che chizi baes mishe yek ede beran va 160 nafar dokhtar va pesar bache bi gonah ru tike pare konan ?

che tarz tafakori ? che joor eteghadi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


>


Motshaker rmi jan 



haman10 said:


> ye soal daram , mamnun misham yeki javab bede .
> 
> @Daneshmand @New
> 
> be nazaretoon che chizi baes mishe yek ede beran va 160 nafar dokhtar va pesar bache bi gonah ru tike pare konan ?
> 
> che tarz tafakori ? che joor eteghadi ?


Wahhabi version

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

To God we belong, To God we return.

RIP to the deads.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> To God we belong, To God we return.
> 
> RIP to the deads.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @haman10 @Ostad @New @Serpentine @rahi2357 @IRAN 1802
> Dobaareh, emrouz yek seri animal e digeh, kesaafat kaari kardand:
> Peshawar Massacre - TTP kills hundreds of school kids.


bah bah, mellate sharife Islam ke bazam gol kasht! Pishraft, eghtesad, farhang va gheire kilo chande vaghti sar boridan, too sar zadane zanha va aghaliatha va kolan bishori vojood dare??? Hala bebin, haminam baz mindazan taghsire gharb! lol tanha kari ke shie va sunni ro unite mikone hamine. Ta yekishoon ye gohi mikhore, ferti angosht mindazan tarafe Israel, donyaye gharb, englis, santa clause, Britney Spears...



haman10 said:


> ye soal daram , mamnun misham yeki javab bede .
> 
> @Daneshmand @New
> 
> be nazaretoon che chizi baes mishe yek ede beran va 160 nafar dokhtar va pesar bache bi gonah ru tike pare konan ?
> 
> che tarz tafakori ? che joor eteghadi ?


Mage jomhoori eslami kam koshte to in 40 sal? Avaele enghelab ke dah hezar nafari dashtan edam mikardan. Chera rahe door miri to?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> bah bah, mellate sharife Islam ke bazam gol kasht! Pishraft, eghtesad, farhang va gheire kilo chande vaghti sar boridan, too sar zadane zanha va aghaliatha va kolan bishori vojood dare??? Hala bebin, haminam baz mindazan taghsire gharb! lol tanha kari ke shie va sunni ro unite mikone hamine. Ta yekishoon ye gohi mikhore, ferti angosht mindazan tarafe Israel, donyaye gharb, englis, santa clause, Britney Spears...
> 
> 
> Mage jomhoori eslami kam koshte to in 40 sal? Avaele enghelab ke dah hezar nafari dashtan edam mikardan. Chera rahe door miri to?



Are digeh, aakharesh ham be hame rabt daareh joz eslaam. faghat ma'loum nist ke in baghiyeh ke hame ye kaar ha taghsir e ounhaast, chera khodeshoun az in kaar ha nemikonan? 
PS. already tou oun yeki thread daaran migan ke taghsir e amricast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> ye soal daram , mamnun misham yeki javab bede .
> 
> @Daneshmand @New
> 
> be nazaretoon che chizi baes mishe yek ede beran va 160 nafar dokhtar va pesar bache bi gonah ru tike pare konan ?
> 
> che tarz tafakori ? che joor eteghadi ?


daadan e abzari besyar besyar besyar ghavi tar az bomb atom dar ekhtyar e bashar e kam kherad va bi savad, political religion.
haman bala beri ta aseman e 7om, paeen beri ta a'emagh e tarik e oghyanoosha, akhar bayad ghabool koni, din e siasi dar dastan bashar e bi kherad, hamishe yek natije bishtar nadashte, oonam in chizi ke emrooz dar donya mibini.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> I think if he exists, he simply does not give a shit, and prefers to eat his popcorn and watch the show, like a boss


Or one of his crazy followers who made it to the paradise/heaven has blown him up too.

@Abii I see that you're back. What do you think of these TYT videos? 
















Don't you think Cenk is more of an apologist now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Don't you think Cenk is more of an apologist now?


He is always an apologist and a hypocrite. The fact that he has chosen an Armenian as a hostess is enough to show how much fake and hypocrite he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> He is always an apologist and a hypocrite. The fact that he has chosen an Armenian as a hostess is enough to show how much fake and hypocrite he is.


And he does seem to have a thick agenda. Strikingly less criticism of GCC is a good example.


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> And he does seem to have a thick agenda. Strikingly less criticism of GCC is a good example.



He had some connections to Aljazeera, I think @KingMamba knows about it.
Every media has its own thick agenda. It's stupid to think that media are freely and for god's sakes showing us the non-distorted honest news.  TYT is no exception.


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> He had some connections to Aljazeera, I think @KingMamba knows about it.
> Every media has its own thick agenda. It's stupid to think that media are freely and for god's sakes showing us the non-distorted honest news.  TYT is no exception.


True. It's just that some media outlets do a better job covering their agenda while TYT is turning into a failure.


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> True. It's just that some media outlets do a better job covering their agenda while TYT is turning into a failure.



I don't think so. They have millions of subscribers, and billions of views in Youtube. People are gullible


----------



## Daneshmand

Self deleted repeat post!


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> ye soal daram , mamnun misham yeki javab bede .
> 
> @Daneshmand @New
> 
> be nazaretoon che chizi baes mishe yek ede beran va 160 nafar dokhtar va pesar bache bi gonah ru tike pare konan ?
> 
> che tarz tafakori ? che joor eteghadi ?



Sorry for the delay. I was busy and your question is very complicated and needed a proper response. I will write in English so that others might find the response useful too.

We have to know the history and socio-political factors that make cold hearted mass murderer out of people. We can not form simplistic and moronic views on such phenomenon without knowing the depth of the issue. For instance, how Hitler becomes Hitler and mass murders tens of millions of people? How Stalin a mediocre and frail person manages to drive back Lenin and take over Soviet Union, causing one of the biggest mass murders of human history? We can not go on and answer these questions without knowing the history.

The group that has caused this latest mass murder is actually a follower of Deobandism. Almost all the horrible things that are happening in South Asia and attributed to "Muslims" are actually the doings of Deobandis. As you might also know Taleban were also Deobandis. So are the scumbags in Iranian Baluchistan. Now Deobandism has a very peculiar history shrouded in lots of secrecy. We don't exactly know what motivated its founding fathers to make it and for what purpose, but we know that they did. And boy, they were successful. But I can give you a condensed version of their history so that you can go and understand these people and the phenomena they cause better.

It all starts with Indian rebellion of 1857. What the Indians themselves call "Jang e Azadi e 1857". You see, at the height of British Raj (the name of the colonial government of India under the monarch of England), there were only one thousand British military officers in India. These one thousands officers from the rank of General to lieutenant ruled the whole of India (todays' India, Pakistan and Bangladesh). The rest of British army was actually made up of Indian soldiers who took their orders from British officers. This Indian army had been created by British government, based on the ethnicity, race and caste of Indians. For example British army would almost never hire a Brahman (an upper Hindu caste) because they were seen as too proud and unruly. They would hire say Punjabi Sikh, because they were seen docile yet brave enough.

But because of a multitude of factors from nationalism to freedom seeking feelings of Indians, a rebellion happened in the army of British Raj among these ordinary soldiers which were called "Sepoy", which is Anglicized of Farsi's Sepahi, meaning soldier. This rebellion spread throughout India and went beyond the barracks into civilian population, and it was nearly successful, threatening to wipe out the British presence in South Asia with certain massacre of all British people living luxurious lives there. But the bravery of British officers, their iron command system and the resolute will of the British Generals saved the day. You have to remember that these were not the days of Air support so the British officers were on their own as any help from England would have taken months to arrive probably even a year.

But two things saved the British without which the locals would have over-run them, no matter the bravery of British officer core. One was the railway that British had built at great cost, which then allowed the movement of loyal British troops and thus giving them mobility to mass troops and encircle the mutineers. And the second was the recent invention of telegraph, which was the top most technology of its time and that British Raj had also implemented it throughout India at great cost just before 1857. This allowed faster information processing by British military command than the leaders of mutiny were capable of coping with. The mutiny failed, at great human cost. But British learned a lesson. The greatest lesson that a colonial power can ever learn. That is to rule over a colony effectively, the most precious tools are socio-political tools. So they implemented alot of these in the days after this mutiny from categorizing the people of subcontinent into loyal feudals who were bestowed with land, power and money/disallowing education, land and wealth for disloyal tribes to more darker methods such as religious manipulations.

After this incident, Hindus were prioritized to receive secular education and were increasingly hired in bureaucracy of British Raj. Then a vast university sized, Sunni learning center was built, by British civil engineers to teach Sunnis. This university is located in Deoband, and Reza Shah's Tehran University or Amir Kabir's Dar-ul-Fonon dwarf in comparison to it both in beauty and massiveness. Out of this place a brand of Sunnism came out that is called deobandi. During the British Raj, this place used to take Muslim students from all over India, with fully paid scholarship for its several years of study (its policy was zero fee). It was a boarding university, meaning that during the time of the study, the pupil was fully committed, living on university campus and following a grilling and no nonsense schedule of studies. When these scholars were sent back to their villages and cities throughout India, they were appointed "Imams" to mosques and received salaries and food rations from the nearby British army cantonment.

These deobandis were the most loyal subjects that British Raj had among Muslim population of India. They pacified the population, and issued fatwas favorable to British Raj. To the extent that when the British government decided to breakup the British Raj and partition India, the deobandis were the only group in India which opposed it. They preferred to remain British subjects. When they saw that the die is cast and British were about to leave, they opposed the creation of Pakistan, preferring Hindu rule. But British abandoned them and created Pakistan over their objections.

When Pakistan was built, understandably, there was little sympathy for deobandis in this new state. They were almost seen as traitors and they were kept at fringes of political and military power of the new state. This changed during the Bengal uprising. During that uprising the Pakistan army was left alone fighting its own population. The only group that offered help to kill Bengalis was the deobandis. This was their chance to prove that they were "patriotic" Pakistanis. But these efforts failed and Pakistan partitioned in 1971. When West Pakistan became today's Pakistan, they were a defeated and humiliated nation. The political and military elite of Pakistan were in search of giving a new meaning to the demoralized nation of Pakistan. This new version came in the form of a harder Utopian Islam, predominantly deobandi version. Deobandis offered their services to Pakistan's military to unify the broken nation. This almost reached epic proportion under General Zia-ul-Haq's rule who elevated the deobandis from the fringes of political power into the center of the nations power politics. He needed them for his secret war that he was waging on Soviet Union in Afghanistan on the order of United States. In order to make deobandi even more hardcore and capable of withstanding Soviet military, Wahabi/Salafi preachers were imported from Saudi Arabia and these preachers upgraded the deobandis into a monstrous war ideology, which was fiercely anti-communist and anti-Shia. I guess you can figure it out yourself why.

After the Soviet withdrawal, Pakistan thought that it could use this same ideology to take Kashmir from India. But the Indian army in Kashmir did not budge as the Soviet military had in Afghanistan. During this time, a cold war of sorts also happened between Pakistan and Iran each supporting opposite groups in Afghanistan which resulted in Iranian diplomats being hanged in front of Iranian embassy when Taleban took over the embassy. Taleban were the ultimate deobandi force that ever came to existence. For a short while. Until, 9/11 happened. The monster had gone the full circle, hitting New York.

The rest you must know well. US went in to Afghanistan promising to hunt down each one of them "dead or alive". Pakistan till 2008 tried its best to atleast partially protect Taleban elements for later use in Afghanistan/Kashmir. But then the monster again went full circle and had started to hit Pakistan. Still Pakistan tried to protect them, since this ideology had become so central to "unity" of Pakistan and its strategic power, believing that this is just a misunderstanding and the Taleban will soon realize that, Pakistan is their master. But by 2013, it became clear in upper echelon of Pakistan's military structure that this was not a misunderstanding anymore and that Taleban had truly gone full circle, so a plan was put in motion for their complete termination despite strenuous objections of deobandis. Whether Pakistan army will ever be able to finish them is up for debate. But even if they do, new groups will emerge. Since the ideology and sympathies for this ideology is deep rooted in Pakistan's society now.

Now with this history in our hand, you will have the minimum requirement to understand the answer to your question. First of all, you should not underestimate the dark desires of humans, specially those arising from hatred and sense of being back-stabbed. From 1970, Pakistani army has been buddy buddy with this ideology and posing as its true friend. When in 2007, Pakistan army decided that it has had enough of deobandi friendship and attacked their flagship mosque in Islamabad as a warning to deobandis that their special relationship was over, the deobandis felt they had been betrayed and back-stabbed by Pakistan. Since deobandis always saw that Pakistan army eventually some day will become a deobandi army. It was too much for them. It was the second time that they were being betrayed. First by the British and now by Pakistan. So they declared war on Pakistan army.

These kids are just the latest causality of this war. A war that is going on in almost every territory of Pakistan nowadays. The reason, that the kids were targeted is rather technical. You see, Pakistan army is quite a powerful army and relatively well equipped, so taking it head-on is suicidal with no tactical benefit. But killing the children of Pakistan army officers and their teacher wives, drives the message right into the heart of Pakistan army. So attacking a school that caters to the children of personnel of Pakistan army becomes their plan. The choice of target is of course, inhuman and despicable but from the view point of deobandis who practice Takfirism, it is acceptable, since they sincerely believe that they are killing kafer, their wives and their illicitly begotten zena-zadeh children. Their enemies. From their ideology's point of view, Pakistan army has become mortad and thus a fair game along with their families.

Deobandis are searching for an identity, they never had. For a religion, they never had. For a country they never had. For a Utopia that is never possible. They were just a tool. Created and used. Who and for what purpose if at all, they are now being used, is a matter for future historians to ponder over their cup of coffee.

And rest assured, this is not the first or the last tragedy in human history. Take the example of female Chinese and Korean children who were used as sex slaves by Japanese army during the World War II. Each had to cater near to couple of hundred men each day. From morning to night, the soldiers were standing in line, and these little girls used to have a small break for lunch only (usually 10 minutes). Refusal meant torture to death or a quick dispatch to the dreaded and horrifying Unit 731 of Japanese Army for the termination as a test subject. After the war those who survived had told their liberators that they had lost all feelings, emotions, humanity and everything else. This is what happens when there is no religion. And that is what happens when we have "religion".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> ye soal daram , mamnun misham yeki javab bede .
> 
> @Daneshmand @New
> 
> be nazaretoon che chizi baes mishe yek ede beran va 160 nafar dokhtar va pesar bache bi gonah ru tike pare konan ?
> 
> che tarz tafakori ? che joor eteghadi ?



I wrote a detailed response for you. For some reason, it is not showing on the thread. I did my job.

PS. Please disregard this post if you can see my reply to you above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> Or one of his crazy followers who made it to the paradise/heaven has blown him up too.
> 
> @Abii I see that you're back. What do you think of these TYT videos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think Cenk is more of an apologist now?


Haven't watched them yet b/c I know what he's gonna say and I'm still too pissed to handle that shit. I'm actually subscribed to TYT so I watch all their videos, but haven't watched these ones yet. I agree with him on almost everything except respect for religion.



rmi5 said:


> He had some connections to Aljazeera, I think @KingMamba knows about it.
> Every media has its own thick agenda. It's stupid to think that media are freely and for god's sakes showing us the non-distorted honest news.  TYT is no exception.


Al Jazeera? I don't think so man. He was an anchor for MSNBC for a while, but he got into an argument with the executives and left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> I wrote a detailed response for you. For some reason, it is not showing on the thread. I did my job.
> 
> PS. Please disregard this post if you can see my reply to you above.


its not showing 

Tnx anyway .


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> its not showing
> 
> Tnx anyway .



Now it's showing. It was awaiting moderator approve for some unknown reason. Usually long posts need to be approved by mods. Hope it's solved soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> He is always an apologist and a hypocrite. The fact that he has chosen an Armenian as a hostess is enough to show how much fake and hypocrite he is.


 he is just using her like a harem girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Haven't watched them yet b/c I know what he's gonna say and I'm still too pissed to handle that shit. I'm actually subscribed to TYT so I watch all their videos, but haven't watched these ones yet. I agree with him on almost everything except respect for religion.
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera? I don't think so man. He was an anchor for MSNBC for a while, but he got into an argument with the executives and left.


I mean TYT network broadcast, I guess for cable, or something similar, was bought by Aljazeera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Azizam said:


> True. It's just that some media outlets do a better job covering their agenda while TYT is turning into a failure.


I think the opposite is true. TYT is one of the few news outlets that are truly indpendent. They get their funds from the viewer instead of rich politicians or lobbist. Also I wouldn't call Cenk a failure. He has the biggest internet show on the internet and starting to get more popular with the day. Cenk even did mainstream media but he got in a fight over him being too outspoken and angering people at Washington and he got kicked out.


----------



## -SINAN-

IRAN 1802 said:


> I am a nationalist.



Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Sorry for the delay. I was busy and your question is very complicated and needed a proper response. I will write in English so that others might find the response useful too.
> 
> We have to know the history and socio-political factors that make cold hearted mass murderer out of people. We can not form simplistic and moronic views on such phenomenon without knowing the depth of the issue. For instance, how Hitler becomes Hitler and mass murders tens of millions of people? How Stalin a mediocre and frail person manages to drive back Lenin and take over Soviet Union, causing one of the biggest mass murders of human history? We can not go on and answer these questions without knowing the history.
> 
> The group that has caused this latest mass murder is actually a follower of Deobandism. Almost all the horrible things that are happening in South Asia and attributed to "Muslims" are actually the doings of Deobandis. As you might also know Taleban were also Deobandis. So are the scumbags in Iranian Baluchistan. Now Deobandism has a very peculiar history shrouded in lots of secrecy. We don't exactly know what motivated its founding fathers to make it and for what purpose, but we know that they did. And boy, they were successful. But I can give you a condensed version of their history so that you can go and understand these people and the phenomena they cause better.
> 
> It all starts with Indian rebellion of 1857. What the Indians themselves call "Jang e Azadi e 1857". You see, at the height of British Raj (the name of the colonial government of India under the monarch of England), there were only one thousand British military officers in India. These one thousands officers from the rank of General to lieutenant ruled the whole of India (todays' India, Pakistan and Bangladesh). The rest of British army was actually made up of Indian soldiers who took their orders from British officers. This Indian army had been created by British government, based on the ethnicity, race and caste of Indians. For example British army would almost never hire a Brahman (an upper Hindu caste) because they were seen as too proud and unruly. They would hire say Punjabi Sikh, because they were seen docile yet brave enough.
> 
> But because of a multitude of factors from nationalism to freedom seeking feelings of Indians, a rebellion happened in the army of British Raj among these ordinary soldiers which were called "Sepoy", which is Anglicized of Farsi's Sepahi, meaning soldier. This rebellion spread throughout India and went beyond the barracks into civilian population, and it was nearly successful, threatening to wipe out the British presence in South Asia with certain massacre of all British people living luxurious lives there. But the bravery of British officers, their iron command system and the resolute will of the British Generals saved the day. You have to remember that these were not the days of Air support so the British officers were on their own as any help from England would have taken months to arrive probably even a year.
> 
> But two things saved the British without which the locals would have over-run them, no matter the bravery of British officer core. One was the railway that British had built at great cost, which then allowed the movement of loyal British troops and thus giving them mobility to mass troops and encircle the mutineers. And the second was the recent invention of telegraph, which was the top most technology of its time and that British Raj had also implemented it throughout India at great cost just before 1857. This allowed faster information processing by British military command than the leaders of mutiny were capable of coping with. The mutiny failed, at great human cost. But British learned a lesson. The greatest lesson that a colonial power can ever learn. That is to rule over a colony effectively, the most precious tools are socio-political tools. So they implemented alot of these in the days after this mutiny from categorizing the people of subcontinent into loyal feudals who were bestowed with land, power and money/disallowing education, land and wealth for disloyal tribes to more darker methods such as religious manipulations.
> 
> After this incident, Hindus were prioritized to receive secular education and were increasingly hired in bureaucracy of British Raj. Then a vast university sized, Sunni learning center was built, by British civil engineers to teach Sunnis. This university is located in Deoband, and Reza Shah's Tehran University or Amir Kabir's Dar-ul-Fonon dwarf in comparison to it both in beauty and massiveness. Out of this place a brand of Sunnism came out that is called deobandi. During the British Raj, this place used to take Muslim students from all over India, with fully paid scholarship for its several years of study (its policy was zero fee). It was a boarding university, meaning that during the time of the study, the pupil was fully committed, living on university campus and following a grilling and no nonsense schedule of studies. When these scholars were sent back to their villages and cities throughout India, they were appointed "Imams" to mosques and received salaries and food rations from the nearby British army cantonment.
> 
> These deobandis were the most loyal subjects that British Raj had among Muslim population of India. They pacified the population, and issued fatwas favorable to British Raj. To the extent that when the British government decided to breakup the British Raj and partition India, the deobandis were the only group in India which opposed it. They preferred to remain British subjects. When they saw that the die is cast and British were about to leave, they opposed the creation of Pakistan, preferring Hindu rule. But British abandoned them and created Pakistan over their objections.
> 
> When Pakistan was built, understandably, there was little sympathy for deobandis in this new state. They were almost seen as traitors and they were kept at fringes of political and military power of the new state. This changed during the Bengal uprising. During that uprising the Pakistan army was left alone fighting its own population. The only group that offered help to kill Bengalis was the deobandis. This was their chance to prove that they were "patriotic" Pakistanis. But these efforts failed and Pakistan partitioned in 1971. When West Pakistan became today's Pakistan, they were a defeated and humiliated nation. The political and military elite of Pakistan were in search of giving a new meaning to the demoralized nation of Pakistan. This new version came in the form of a harder Utopian Islam, predominantly deobandi version. Deobandis offered their services to Pakistan's military to unify the broken nation. This almost reached epic proportion under General Zia-ul-Haq's rule who elevated the deobandis from the fringes of political power into the center of the nations power politics. He needed them for his secret war that he was waging on Soviet Union in Afghanistan on the order of United States. In order to make deobandi even more hardcore and capable of withstanding Soviet military, Wahabi/Salafi preachers were imported from Saudi Arabia and these preachers upgraded the deobandis into a monstrous war ideology, which was fiercely anti-communist and anti-Shia. I guess you can figure it out yourself why.
> 
> After the Soviet withdrawal, Pakistan thought that it could use this same ideology to take Kashmir from India. But the Indian army in Kashmir did not budge as the Soviet military had in Afghanistan. During this time, a cold war of sorts also happened between Pakistan and Iran each supporting opposite groups in Afghanistan which resulted in Iranian diplomats being hanged in front of Iranian embassy when Taleban took over the embassy. Taleban were the ultimate deobandi force that ever came to existence. For a short while. Until, 9/11 happened. The monster had gone the full circle, hitting New York.
> 
> The rest you must know well. US went in to Afghanistan promising to hunt down each one of them "dead or alive". Pakistan till 2008 tried its best to atleast partially protect Taleban elements for later use in Afghanistan/Kashmir. But then the monster again went full circle and had started to hit Pakistan. Still Pakistan tried to protect them, since this ideology had become so central to "unity" of Pakistan and its strategic power, believing that this is just a misunderstanding and the Taleban will soon realize that, Pakistan is their master. But by 2013, it became clear in upper echelon of Pakistan's military structure that this was not a misunderstanding anymore and that Taleban had truly gone full circle, so a plan was put in motion for their complete termination despite strenuous objections of deobandis. Whether Pakistan army will ever be able to finish them is up for debate. But even if they do, new groups will emerge. Since the ideology and sympathies for this ideology is deep rooted in Pakistan's society now.
> 
> Now with this history in our hand, you will have the minimum requirement to understand the answer to your question. First of all, you should not underestimate the dark desires of humans, specially those arising from hatred and sense of being back-stabbed. From 1970, Pakistani army has been buddy buddy with this ideology and posing as its true friend. When in 2007, Pakistan army decided that it has had enough of deobandi friendship and attacked their flagship mosque in Islamabad as a warning to deobandis that their special relationship was over, the deobandis felt they had been betrayed and back-stabbed by Pakistan. Since deobandis always saw that Pakistan army eventually some day will become a deobandi army. It was too much for them. It was the second time that they were being betrayed. First by the British and now by Pakistan. So they declared war on Pakistan army.
> 
> These kids are just the latest causality of this war. A war that is going on in almost every territory of Pakistan nowadays. The reason, that the kids were targeted is rather technical. You see, Pakistan army is quite a powerful army and relatively well equipped, so taking it head-on is suicidal with no tactical benefit. But killing the children of Pakistan army officers and their teacher wives, drives the message right into the heart of Pakistan army. So attacking a school that caters to the children of personnel of Pakistan army becomes their plan. The choice of target is of course, inhuman and despicable but from the view point of deobandis who practice Takfirism, it is acceptable, since they sincerely believe that they are killing kafer, their wives and their illicitly begotten zena-zadeh children. Their enemies. From their ideology's point of view, Pakistan army has become mortad and thus a fair game along with their families.
> 
> Deobandis are searching for an identity, they never had. For a religion, they never had. For a country they never had. For a Utopia that is never possible. They were just a tool. Created and used. Who and for what purpose if at all, they are now being used, is a matter for future historians to ponder over their cup of coffee.
> 
> And rest assured, this is not the first or the last tragedy in human history. Take the example of female Chinese and Korean children who were used as sex slaves by Japanese army during the World War II. Each had to cater near to couple of hundred men each day. From morning to night, the soldiers were standing in line, and these little girls used to have a small break for lunch only (usually 10 minutes). Refusal meant torture to death or a quick dispatch to the dreaded and horrifying Unit 731 of Japanese Army for the termination as a test subject. After the war those who survived had told their liberators that they had lost all feelings, emotions, humanity and everything else. This is what happens when there is no religion. And that is what happens when we have "religion".


Wow !! man , U have done some serious research on these scums !!

Tnx for the detailed post . do i have the permission to copy paste it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

atatwolf said:


> I think the opposite is true. TYT is one of the few news outlets that are truly indpendent. They get their funds from the viewer instead of rich politicians or lobbist. Also I wouldn't call Cenk a failure. He has the biggest internet show on the internet and starting to get more popular with the day. Cenk even did mainstream media but he got in a fight over him being too outspoken and angering people at Washington and he got kicked out.


He wasn't a failure but now he's becoming a failure because of his excessive sympathy towards islamists. If you watch his videos you will notice that after each attack by Islamists, Cenk comes to whitewash them but he criticises the right wing ideologies. Each and every ideology/party/individual should be criticised according to the threat it/he/she poses but cenk is just trying to create a bigger picture out of threats don't even exist while igboring the real threat. There's no doubt that the islamism is the most destructive ideology that currently exists. He keeps saying that religion or ideology should be kept away whenever there is an attack happens but for instance when some woman posed with a bible and a gun he was going on a long rant against her and the ideologies she represents. She should be criticised but if she and the ideologies she represent are criticised then surely the islamists and the ideologies they represent should be criticised too. The fact there are many muslim-majority countries that punish apostates by death alone is just good enough of a reason to consider that there is a huge problem with islamism. Also he is someone who talks againt generalisation yet he brands entire Texas as a sea full of craziness. So you see the hypocrisy? I am not saying that he's a secret islamist but he is more like another liberal who works for the trends and refuse to go against the tide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Sinan said:


> Me too.


Thanks brother, I am too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Azizam said:


> He wasn't a failure but now he's becoming a failure because of his excessive sympathy towards islamists. If you watch his videos you will notice that after each attack by Islamists, Cenk comes to whitewash them but he criticises the right wing ideologies. Each and every ideology/party/individual should be criticised according to the threat it/he/she poses but cenk is just trying to create a bigger picture out of threats don't even exist while igboring the real threat. There's no doubt that the islamism is the most destructive ideology that currently exists. He keeps saying that religion or ideology should be kept away whenever there is an attack happens but for instance when some woman posed with a bible and a gun he was going on a long rant against her and the ideologies she represents. She should be criticised but if she and the ideologies she represent are criticised then surely the islamists and the ideologies they represent should be criticised too. The fact there are many muslim-majority countries that punish apostates by death alone is just good enough of a reason to consider that there is a huge problem with islamism. Also he is someone who talks againt generalisation yet he brands entire Texas as a sea full of craziness. So you see the hypocrisy? I am not saying that he's a secret islamist but he is more like another liberal who works for the trends and refuse to go against the tide.


He doesn't have sympathy towards Islamists. He just underlines that extremists are only small part of Islam community which is 1.5 billion of the world population. Actually what you are trying to do is more dangerous. You want to categorize all the Muslims as terrorists. Cenk is agnostic so he wouldn't have anything in common with islamist anyway. I think people get angry at him who are islamophobic. They want Cenk to be like the other main stream media who are bashing and blaming all the muslims for what a couple of idiotic extremist do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

atatwolf said:


> He doesn't have sympathy towards Islamists. He just underlines that extremists are only small part of Islam community which is 1.5 billion of the world population. Actually what you are trying to do is more dangerous. You want to categorize all the Muslims as terrorists. Cenk is agnostic so he wouldn't have anything in common with islamist anyway. I think people get angry at him who are islamophobic. They want Cenk to be like the other main stream media who are bashing and blaming all the muslims for what a couple of idiotic extremist do.


I am not saying that all muslims are terrorists and I am also not saying that extremists are in minority. Aprrently not. The fact that there more than 10 muslim-majority countries that have ultra ridiculous concepts like issuing death penalty for apostates imposed on STATE LEVEL shows that the extremists are not in minority whereas the number non-muslim countries that have such laws is zero. There are certain rights of people that should not be taken away under any reason and some/most muslim majority countries violate them and that should be criticised, especially if muslim want others to treat them fairly in non-muslim countries. This is a simple fact that many people forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> He doesn't have sympathy towards Islamists. He just underlines that extremists are only small part of Islam community which is 1.5 billion of the world population. Actually what you are trying to do is more dangerous. You want to categorize all the Muslims as terrorists. Cenk is agnostic so he wouldn't have anything in common with islamist anyway. I think people get angry at him who are islamophobic. They want Cenk to be like the other main stream media who are bashing and blaming all the muslims for what a couple of idiotic extremist do.



There are some facts here. 
1. There are some ultra right wings who want to get rid of muslims in their own countries
2. There are some islamofacsist who are really a dangerous breed and cannot coexist with any people. They are not a minority, eitehr.
3. There are people like Reza Aslan and Cenk who want to counter the first group, but what they do is apologizing for the 2nd group, and rationalizing their inhumane acts, and trying to show muslims as victims which is a hilarious BS lie.

What I believe is that the muslim community wordwide, needs to understand that there are many inhumane laws in their religion which avoids them from peaceful coexistence with others. So, they need to forget about these laws, and don't take their religion seriously anymore, like what Christians did after the dark ages of Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Wow !! man , U have done some serious research on these scums !!
> 
> Tnx for the detailed post . do i have the permission to copy paste it ?



Sure. You can copy and paste it as much as you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Azizam said:


> I am not saying that all muslims are terrorists and I am also not saying that extremists are in minority. Aprrently not. The fact that there more than 10 muslim-majority countries that have ultra ridiculous concepts like issuing death penalty for apostates imposed on STATE LEVEL shows that the extremists are not in minority whereas the number non-muslim countries that have such laws is zero. There are certain rights of people that should not be taken away under any reason and some/most muslim majority countries violate them and that should be criticised, especially if muslim want others to treat them fairly in non-muslim countries. This is a simple fact that many people forget.


Those idiotic muslim dictators are put there by westerners. I only see you making excuses to believe your own narrative.


rmi5 said:


> There are some facts here.
> 1. There are some ultra right wings who want to get rid of muslims in their own countries
> 2. There are some islamofacsist who are really a dangerous breed and cannot coexist with any people. They are not a minority, eitehr.
> 3. There are people like Reza Aslan and Cenk who want to counter the first group, but what they do is apologizing for the 2nd group, and rationalizing their inhumane acts, and trying to show muslims as victims which is a hilarious BS lie.
> 
> What I believe is that the muslim community wordwide, needs to understand that there are many inhumane laws in their religion which avoids them from peaceful coexistence with others. So, they need to forget about these laws, and don't take their religion seriously anymore, like what Christians did after the dark ages of Europe.



I think Cenk never appologized for islamofascist. I could be wrong though. For example in this last video, he condemned the islamofascist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

atatwolf said:


> I think Cenk never appologized for islamofascist. I could be wrong though. For example in this last video, he condemned the islamofascist.


Let me disagree with you my bro, a good propagandist would always try to say 10 positives and 10 mild negatives to make him sound fair and unbiassed, and never says 20 strong positives in favor of something. Otherwise, he would be easily exposed like PressTV, Al-Jazeera, ...
Whether intentionally, or non-intentionally, he and Reza Aslan are apologizing islamo-fascists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> Let me disagree with you my bro, a good propagandist would always try to say 10 positives and 10 mild negatives to make him sound fair and unbiassed, and never says 20 strong positives in favor of something. Otherwise, he would be easily exposed like PressTV, Al-Jazeera, ...
> Whether intentionally, or non-intentionally, he and Reza Aslan are apologizing islamo-fascists


Ok, if you say so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

atatwolf said:


> Those idiotic muslim dictators are put there by westerners. I only see you making excuses to believe your own narrative.
> 
> 
> I think Cenk never appologized for islamofascist. I could be wrong though. For example in this last video, he condemned the islamofascist.


Read what @rmi5 said. And no I don't have any narrative. For me it should be either equal rights for everyone or equal persecution.


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Read what @rmi5 said. And no I don't have any narrative. For me it should be either equal rights for everyone or equal persecution.


What do you mean by equal persecution?


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> He had some connections to Aljazeera, I think @KingMamba knows about it.
> Every media has its own thick agenda. It's stupid to think that media are freely and for god's sakes showing us the non-distorted honest news.  TYT is no exception.



No he has no connection to them. He left current tv after aljazeera bought them.



Daneshmand said:


> Sorry for the delay. I was busy and your question is very complicated and needed a proper response. I will write in English so that others might find the response useful too.
> 
> We have to know the history and socio-political factors that make cold hearted mass murderer out of people. We can not form simplistic and moronic views on such phenomenon without knowing the depth of the issue. For instance, how Hitler becomes Hitler and mass murders tens of millions of people? How Stalin a mediocre and frail person manages to drive back Lenin and take over Soviet Union, causing one of the biggest mass murders of human history? We can not go on and answer these questions without knowing the history.
> 
> The group that has caused this latest mass murder is actually a follower of Deobandism. Almost all the horrible things that are happening in South Asia and attributed to "Muslims" are actually the doings of Deobandis. As you might also know Taleban were also Deobandis. So are the scumbags in Iranian Baluchistan. Now Deobandism has a very peculiar history shrouded in lots of secrecy. We don't exactly know what motivated its founding fathers to make it and for what purpose, but we know that they did. And boy, they were successful. But I can give you a condensed version of their history so that you can go and understand these people and the phenomena they cause better.
> 
> It all starts with Indian rebellion of 1857. What the Indians themselves call "Jang e Azadi e 1857". You see, at the height of British Raj (the name of the colonial government of India under the monarch of England), there were only one thousand British military officers in India. These one thousands officers from the rank of General to lieutenant ruled the whole of India (todays' India, Pakistan and Bangladesh). The rest of British army was actually made up of Indian soldiers who took their orders from British officers. This Indian army had been created by British government, based on the ethnicity, race and caste of Indians. For example British army would almost never hire a Brahman (an upper Hindu caste) because they were seen as too proud and unruly. They would hire say Punjabi Sikh, because they were seen docile yet brave enough.
> 
> But because of a multitude of factors from nationalism to freedom seeking feelings of Indians, a rebellion happened in the army of British Raj among these ordinary soldiers which were called "Sepoy", which is Anglicized of Farsi's Sepahi, meaning soldier. This rebellion spread throughout India and went beyond the barracks into civilian population, and it was nearly successful, threatening to wipe out the British presence in South Asia with certain massacre of all British people living luxurious lives there. But the bravery of British officers, their iron command system and the resolute will of the British Generals saved the day. You have to remember that these were not the days of Air support so the British officers were on their own as any help from England would have taken months to arrive probably even a year.
> 
> But two things saved the British without which the locals would have over-run them, no matter the bravery of British officer core. One was the railway that British had built at great cost, which then allowed the movement of loyal British troops and thus giving them mobility to mass troops and encircle the mutineers. And the second was the recent invention of telegraph, which was the top most technology of its time and that British Raj had also implemented it throughout India at great cost just before 1857. This allowed faster information processing by British military command than the leaders of mutiny were capable of coping with. The mutiny failed, at great human cost. But British learned a lesson. The greatest lesson that a colonial power can ever learn. That is to rule over a colony effectively, the most precious tools are socio-political tools. So they implemented alot of these in the days after this mutiny from categorizing the people of subcontinent into loyal feudals who were bestowed with land, power and money/disallowing education, land and wealth for disloyal tribes to more darker methods such as religious manipulations.
> 
> After this incident, Hindus were prioritized to receive secular education and were increasingly hired in bureaucracy of British Raj. Then a vast university sized, Sunni learning center was built, by British civil engineers to teach Sunnis. This university is located in Deoband, and Reza Shah's Tehran University or Amir Kabir's Dar-ul-Fonon dwarf in comparison to it both in beauty and massiveness. Out of this place a brand of Sunnism came out that is called deobandi. During the British Raj, this place used to take Muslim students from all over India, with fully paid scholarship for its several years of study (its policy was zero fee). It was a boarding university, meaning that during the time of the study, the pupil was fully committed, living on university campus and following a grilling and no nonsense schedule of studies. When these scholars were sent back to their villages and cities throughout India, they were appointed "Imams" to mosques and received salaries and food rations from the nearby British army cantonment.
> 
> These deobandis were the most loyal subjects that British Raj had among Muslim population of India. They pacified the population, and issued fatwas favorable to British Raj. To the extent that when the British government decided to breakup the British Raj and partition India, the deobandis were the only group in India which opposed it. They preferred to remain British subjects. When they saw that the die is cast and British were about to leave, they opposed the creation of Pakistan, preferring Hindu rule. But British abandoned them and created Pakistan over their objections.
> 
> When Pakistan was built, understandably, there was little sympathy for deobandis in this new state. They were almost seen as traitors and they were kept at fringes of political and military power of the new state. This changed during the Bengal uprising. During that uprising the Pakistan army was left alone fighting its own population. The only group that offered help to kill Bengalis was the deobandis. This was their chance to prove that they were "patriotic" Pakistanis. But these efforts failed and Pakistan partitioned in 1971. When West Pakistan became today's Pakistan, they were a defeated and humiliated nation. The political and military elite of Pakistan were in search of giving a new meaning to the demoralized nation of Pakistan. This new version came in the form of a harder Utopian Islam, predominantly deobandi version. Deobandis offered their services to Pakistan's military to unify the broken nation. This almost reached epic proportion under General Zia-ul-Haq's rule who elevated the deobandis from the fringes of political power into the center of the nations power politics. He needed them for his secret war that he was waging on Soviet Union in Afghanistan on the order of United States. In order to make deobandi even more hardcore and capable of withstanding Soviet military, Wahabi/Salafi preachers were imported from Saudi Arabia and these preachers upgraded the deobandis into a monstrous war ideology, which was fiercely anti-communist and anti-Shia. I guess you can figure it out yourself why.
> 
> After the Soviet withdrawal, Pakistan thought that it could use this same ideology to take Kashmir from India. But the Indian army in Kashmir did not budge as the Soviet military had in Afghanistan. During this time, a cold war of sorts also happened between Pakistan and Iran each supporting opposite groups in Afghanistan which resulted in Iranian diplomats being hanged in front of Iranian embassy when Taleban took over the embassy. Taleban were the ultimate deobandi force that ever came to existence. For a short while. Until, 9/11 happened. The monster had gone the full circle, hitting New York.
> 
> The rest you must know well. US went in to Afghanistan promising to hunt down each one of them "dead or alive". Pakistan till 2008 tried its best to atleast partially protect Taleban elements for later use in Afghanistan/Kashmir. But then the monster again went full circle and had started to hit Pakistan. Still Pakistan tried to protect them, since this ideology had become so central to "unity" of Pakistan and its strategic power, believing that this is just a misunderstanding and the Taleban will soon realize that, Pakistan is their master. But by 2013, it became clear in upper echelon of Pakistan's military structure that this was not a misunderstanding anymore and that Taleban had truly gone full circle, so a plan was put in motion for their complete termination despite strenuous objections of deobandis. Whether Pakistan army will ever be able to finish them is up for debate. But even if they do, new groups will emerge. Since the ideology and sympathies for this ideology is deep rooted in Pakistan's society now.
> 
> Now with this history in our hand, you will have the minimum requirement to understand the answer to your question. First of all, you should not underestimate the dark desires of humans, specially those arising from hatred and sense of being back-stabbed. From 1970, Pakistani army has been buddy buddy with this ideology and posing as its true friend. When in 2007, Pakistan army decided that it has had enough of deobandi friendship and attacked their flagship mosque in Islamabad as a warning to deobandis that their special relationship was over, the deobandis felt they had been betrayed and back-stabbed by Pakistan. Since deobandis always saw that Pakistan army eventually some day will become a deobandi army. It was too much for them. It was the second time that they were being betrayed. First by the British and now by Pakistan. So they declared war on Pakistan army.
> 
> These kids are just the latest causality of this war. A war that is going on in almost every territory of Pakistan nowadays. The reason, that the kids were targeted is rather technical. You see, Pakistan army is quite a powerful army and relatively well equipped, so taking it head-on is suicidal with no tactical benefit. But killing the children of Pakistan army officers and their teacher wives, drives the message right into the heart of Pakistan army. So attacking a school that caters to the children of personnel of Pakistan army becomes their plan. The choice of target is of course, inhuman and despicable but from the view point of deobandis who practice Takfirism, it is acceptable, since they sincerely believe that they are killing kafer, their wives and their illicitly begotten zena-zadeh children. Their enemies. From their ideology's point of view, Pakistan army has become mortad and thus a fair game along with their families.
> 
> Deobandis are searching for an identity, they never had. For a religion, they never had. For a country they never had. For a Utopia that is never possible. They were just a tool. Created and used. Who and for what purpose if at all, they are now being used, is a matter for future historians to ponder over their cup of coffee.
> 
> And rest assured, this is not the first or the last tragedy in human history. Take the example of female Chinese and Korean children who were used as sex slaves by Japanese army during the World War II. Each had to cater near to couple of hundred men each day. From morning to night, the soldiers were standing in line, and these little girls used to have a small break for lunch only (usually 10 minutes). Refusal meant torture to death or a quick dispatch to the dreaded and horrifying Unit 731 of Japanese Army for the termination as a test subject. After the war those who survived had told their liberators that they had lost all feelings, emotions, humanity and everything else. This is what happens when there is no religion. And that is what happens when we have "religion".



Few inaccuracies in this post. I will address them soon although I must say you know a lot about South Asian history, more so than I would expect a foreigner to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Azizam said:


> I am not saying that all muslims are terrorists and I am also not saying that extremists are in minority. Aprrently not. The fact that there more than 10 muslim-majority countries that have ultra ridiculous concepts like issuing death penalty for apostates imposed on STATE LEVEL shows that the extremists are not in minority whereas the number non-muslim countries that have such laws is zero. There are certain rights of people that should not be taken away under any reason and some/most muslim majority countries violate them and that should be criticised, especially if muslim want others to treat them fairly in non-muslim countries. This is a simple fact that many people forget.



Who are the extremists? Count them up. And then decide if they are minority.


----------



## KingMamba

atatwolf said:


> He doesn't have sympathy towards Islamists. He just underlines that extremists are only small part of Islam community which is 1.5 billion of the world population. Actually what you are trying to do is more dangerous. You want to categorize all the Muslims as terrorists. Cenk is agnostic so he wouldn't have anything in common with islamist anyway. I think people get angry at him who are islamophobic. They want Cenk to be like the other main stream media who are bashing and blaming all the muslims for what a couple of idiotic extremist do.



What they do not understand is just because Cenk himself does not believe does not mean he has never interacted with Muslims. In fact he has said on air that his mother is a devout Muslim, now take it from his shoes he has grown up in a Muslim household and no doubt has interacted with hundreds of Muslims throughout his life. No doubt most Muslims he has come across were not islamists and so he keeps that in mind when he talks about these issues. For him to condemn all Muslims would not register in his head and he will always keep the people he has met in the back of his head even if he does not do so purpose. 

It is the same as the atheist Jews who call themselves "cultural Jews" they will often condemn other religions but remain less likely to speak up against the faults of their own religion. I actually have a few friends I remember who were like that, both Jewish (they used to even wear the star of david chain but still called themselves atheist) and even one Muslim friend who I later learned was actually atheist. I would say Cenk and my atheist friend from the Muslim background could fall into the "cultural Muslim" section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

KingMamba said:


> Few inaccuracies in this post. I will address them soon although I must say you know a lot about South Asian history, more so than I would expect a foreigner to know.



Lol, I just read abit in my leisure time instead of watching soap operas, comedy political talk shows and chewing on propaganda. I did not say I am a historical authority. Feel free to correct those "few inaccuracies", you claimed. Though I believe it is pretty much accurate. At least accurate enough to answer Haman's question. But as they say, history has many perspectives. So there can be differences over explanations of each phenomenon.


----------



## KingMamba

Daneshmand said:


> Sorry for the delay. I was busy and your question is very complicated and needed a proper response. I will write in English so that others might find the response useful too.
> 
> We have to know the history and socio-political factors that make cold hearted mass murderer out of people. We can not form simplistic and moronic views on such phenomenon without knowing the depth of the issue. For instance, how Hitler becomes Hitler and mass murders tens of millions of people? How Stalin a mediocre and frail person manages to drive back Lenin and take over Soviet Union, causing one of the biggest mass murders of human history? We can not go on and answer these questions without knowing the history.
> 
> The group that has caused this latest mass murder is actually a follower of Deobandism. Almost all the horrible things that are happening in South Asia and attributed to "Muslims" are actually the doings of Deobandis. As you might also know Taleban were also Deobandis. So are the scumbags in Iranian Baluchistan. Now Deobandism has a very peculiar history shrouded in lots of secrecy. We don't exactly know what motivated its founding fathers to make it and for what purpose, but we know that they did. And boy, they were successful. But I can give you a condensed version of their history so that you can go and understand these people and the phenomena they cause better.
> 
> It all starts with Indian rebellion of 1857. What the Indians themselves call "Jang e Azadi e 1857". You see, at the height of British Raj (the name of the colonial government of India under the monarch of England), there were only one thousand British military officers in India. These one thousands officers from the rank of General to lieutenant ruled the whole of India (todays' India, Pakistan and Bangladesh). The rest of British army was actually made up of Indian soldiers who took their orders from British officers. This Indian army had been created by British government, based on the ethnicity, race and caste of Indians. For example British army would almost never hire a Brahman (an upper Hindu caste) because they were seen as too proud and unruly. They would hire say Punjabi Sikh, because they were seen docile yet brave enough.
> 
> But because of a multitude of factors from nationalism to freedom seeking feelings of Indians, a rebellion happened in the army of British Raj among these ordinary soldiers which were called "Sepoy", which is Anglicized of Farsi's Sepahi, meaning soldier. This rebellion spread throughout India and went beyond the barracks into civilian population, and it was nearly successful, threatening to wipe out the British presence in South Asia with certain massacre of all British people living luxurious lives there. But the bravery of British officers, their iron command system and the resolute will of the British Generals saved the day. You have to remember that these were not the days of Air support so the British officers were on their own as any help from England would have taken months to arrive probably even a year.
> 
> But two things saved the British without which the locals would have over-run them, no matter the bravery of British officer core. One was the railway that British had built at great cost, which then allowed the movement of loyal British troops and thus giving them mobility to mass troops and encircle the mutineers. And the second was the recent invention of telegraph, which was the top most technology of its time and that British Raj had also implemented it throughout India at great cost just before 1857. This allowed faster information processing by British military command than the leaders of mutiny were capable of coping with. The mutiny failed, at great human cost. But British learned a lesson. The greatest lesson that a colonial power can ever learn. That is to rule over a colony effectively, the most precious tools are socio-political tools. So they implemented alot of these in the days after this mutiny from categorizing the people of subcontinent into loyal feudals who were bestowed with land, power and money/disallowing education, land and wealth for disloyal tribes to more darker methods such as religious manipulations.
> 
> After this incident, Hindus were prioritized to receive secular education and were increasingly hired in bureaucracy of British Raj. Then a vast university sized, Sunni learning center was built, by British civil engineers to teach Sunnis. This university is located in Deoband, and Reza Shah's Tehran University or Amir Kabir's Dar-ul-Fonon dwarf in comparison to it both in beauty and massiveness. Out of this place a brand of Sunnism came out that is called deobandi. During the British Raj, this place used to take Muslim students from all over India, with fully paid scholarship for its several years of study (its policy was zero fee). It was a boarding university, meaning that during the time of the study, the pupil was fully committed, living on university campus and following a grilling and no nonsense schedule of studies. When these scholars were sent back to their villages and cities throughout India, they were appointed "Imams" to mosques and received salaries and food rations from the nearby British army cantonment.
> 
> These deobandis were the most loyal subjects that British Raj had among Muslim population of India. They pacified the population, and issued fatwas favorable to British Raj. To the extent that when the British government decided to breakup the British Raj and partition India, the deobandis were the only group in India which opposed it. They preferred to remain British subjects. When they saw that the die is cast and British were about to leave, they opposed the creation of Pakistan, preferring Hindu rule. But British abandoned them and created Pakistan over their objections.
> 
> When Pakistan was built, understandably, there was little sympathy for deobandis in this new state. They were almost seen as traitors and they were kept at fringes of political and military power of the new state. This changed during the Bengal uprising. During that uprising the Pakistan army was left alone fighting its own population. The only group that offered help to kill Bengalis was the deobandis. This was their chance to prove that they were "patriotic" Pakistanis. But these efforts failed and Pakistan partitioned in 1971. When West Pakistan became today's Pakistan, they were a defeated and humiliated nation. The political and military elite of Pakistan were in search of giving a new meaning to the demoralized nation of Pakistan. This new version came in the form of a harder Utopian Islam, predominantly deobandi version. Deobandis offered their services to Pakistan's military to unify the broken nation. This almost reached epic proportion under General Zia-ul-Haq's rule who elevated the deobandis from the fringes of political power into the center of the nations power politics. He needed them for his secret war that he was waging on Soviet Union in Afghanistan on the order of United States. In order to make deobandi even more hardcore and capable of withstanding Soviet military, Wahabi/Salafi preachers were imported from Saudi Arabia and these preachers upgraded the deobandis into a monstrous war ideology, which was fiercely anti-communist and anti-Shia. I guess you can figure it out yourself why.
> 
> After the Soviet withdrawal, Pakistan thought that it could use this same ideology to take Kashmir from India. But the Indian army in Kashmir did not budge as the Soviet military had in Afghanistan. During this time, a cold war of sorts also happened between Pakistan and Iran each supporting opposite groups in Afghanistan which resulted in Iranian diplomats being hanged in front of Iranian embassy when Taleban took over the embassy. Taleban were the ultimate deobandi force that ever came to existence. For a short while. Until, 9/11 happened. The monster had gone the full circle, hitting New York.
> 
> The rest you must know well. US went in to Afghanistan promising to hunt down each one of them "dead or alive". Pakistan till 2008 tried its best to atleast partially protect Taleban elements for later use in Afghanistan/Kashmir. But then the monster again went full circle and had started to hit Pakistan. Still Pakistan tried to protect them, since this ideology had become so central to "unity" of Pakistan and its strategic power, believing that this is just a misunderstanding and the Taleban will soon realize that, Pakistan is their master. But by 2013, it became clear in upper echelon of Pakistan's military structure that this was not a misunderstanding anymore and that Taleban had truly gone full circle, so a plan was put in motion for their complete termination despite strenuous objections of deobandis. Whether Pakistan army will ever be able to finish them is up for debate. But even if they do, new groups will emerge. Since the ideology and sympathies for this ideology is deep rooted in Pakistan's society now.
> 
> Now with this history in our hand, you will have the minimum requirement to understand the answer to your question. First of all, you should not underestimate the dark desires of humans, specially those arising from hatred and sense of being back-stabbed. From 1970, Pakistani army has been buddy buddy with this ideology and posing as its true friend. When in 2007, Pakistan army decided that it has had enough of deobandi friendship and attacked their flagship mosque in Islamabad as a warning to deobandis that their special relationship was over, the deobandis felt they had been betrayed and back-stabbed by Pakistan. Since deobandis always saw that Pakistan army eventually some day will become a deobandi army. It was too much for them. It was the second time that they were being betrayed. First by the British and now by Pakistan. So they declared war on Pakistan army.
> 
> These kids are just the latest causality of this war. A war that is going on in almost every territory of Pakistan nowadays. The reason, that the kids were targeted is rather technical. You see, Pakistan army is quite a powerful army and relatively well equipped, so taking it head-on is suicidal with no tactical benefit. But killing the children of Pakistan army officers and their teacher wives, drives the message right into the heart of Pakistan army. So attacking a school that caters to the children of personnel of Pakistan army becomes their plan. The choice of target is of course, inhuman and despicable but from the view point of deobandis who practice Takfirism, it is acceptable, since they sincerely believe that they are killing kafer, their wives and their illicitly begotten zena-zadeh children. Their enemies. From their ideology's point of view, Pakistan army has become mortad and thus a fair game along with their families.
> 
> Deobandis are searching for an identity, they never had. For a religion, they never had. For a country they never had. For a Utopia that is never possible. They were just a tool. Created and used. Who and for what purpose if at all, they are now being used, is a matter for future historians to ponder over their cup of coffee.
> 
> And rest assured, this is not the first or the last tragedy in human history. Take the example of female Chinese and Korean children who were used as sex slaves by Japanese army during the World War II. Each had to cater near to couple of hundred men each day. From morning to night, the soldiers were standing in line, and these little girls used to have a small break for lunch only (usually 10 minutes). Refusal meant torture to death or a quick dispatch to the dreaded and horrifying Unit 731 of Japanese Army for the termination as a test subject. After the war those who survived had told their liberators that they had lost all feelings, emotions, humanity and everything else. This is what happens when there is no religion. And that is what happens when we have "religion".



Ok few inaccuracies I noticed, first the 1857 mutiny did not lead the British to try and control religious groups. The British found it much easier to just execute hundreds of Imams who had incited the mutiny along with many Hindu groups that also took part. As you may already know the 1857 mutiny was by Muslims and Hindus, Sikhs did not take part as they could not look past their differences with Muslims. These Sikhs who as you mentioned made up most of the British Indian army played the largest part in suppressing the rebels. For a long time after this the Muslims were silenced. Now you say that the British created the Darul Uloom at Deoband, this is not the case. The Deobandi school of thought was made up from remnants of Imams who had incited revolt against the British. In fact the Deobandis were the loudest in claiming the need for jihad to remove the British from South Asia. This is because of the history of the mutiny which they still remembered fondly. Now you mentioned Deobandi Imams who made pro British fatwas, this is true but that is not because British set up the school, what they did do was buy out Imams after the fact to try and counter the school. They did the same with other movements such as the Barelvi movement which was a movement in opposition to the Deobandis more hardcore beliefs by buying out Imams to pass favorable fatwas for them. The only movement they did create themselves was the Ahmadi movement whose leader outlawed any sort of jihad against the Brits and to this day the Imams of this movement base themselves out of Britain. To say the Deobandis were the most loyal would be inaccurate other movements of Muslims were much more pacifistic in nature or like mentioned outright created by the Brits.

Another inaccuracy you stated was that the Brits pushed Hindus toward secular education and not Muslims. This is incorrect, before the Brits came along the main language in South Asia was Farsi and most of the best jobs were in the hands of Farsi speakers. When the Brits dropped Farsi as the main language it led to nearly the overnight collapse of Muslim power. Thereafter Muslims held a grudge against the Brits and when the Brits opened up schools (which btw taught English as well) it was the Muslims themselves who refused to attend. This only led to the further weakening of Muslims as without education most became poor except for the landowners who had inheritances from long before the Brits came along. This would continue until a man known as Syed Ahmad Khan would open the first institution for Muslims to try and get them involved in education. This university faced massive resistance from ironically Muslims themselves but is still functioning today in India, Aligarh Muslim University.

Now one more inaccuracy was your statement that Deobandis preferred to remain under Hindu rule and that was the reason for their opposition to Pakistan. That was not the case, in fact deobandis believed in Muslim rule in *all of *South Asia (they still do) and felt that a united country would further that cause (think 200 Million Muslims in India today versus 600-700 million today had there been no partition). For them it was simply about numbers, nothing else.

Now you are right about them being seen as traitors in Pakistan once it was established in fact they are still seen as such in many parts of Pakistan. Also you stated that deobandi Islam was used to reunite Pakistan, that is not the case. After 1971 power went to a man named Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. He was a socialist and it was that platform which he used to try and rebuild Pakistan. The rest I see no issue with except the part of Zia making them mainstream. Now this is where it kind of gets tricky, Zia was no deobandi let us get that clear. He was a straight up wahabbi and he spent much of his time in Arab countries even taking part in the Jordan black September (although to what extent is up for debate). Also while the Taliban are Deobandi that is just in name, it should be noted that most madarssas that they attended got their religious material from the Saudis themselves. Which you mentioned, so deobandis in Pakistan are basically wahabbis, the line between Deobandi and Wahabbi itself is quite blurred today in Pakistan. In fact most use the terms interchangeably. The deobandis in Pakistan compared to the ones in India are quite far apart. The ones in Pakistan being predisposed to wahabbism are more prone to violence compared to the Indians. That is largely due to wahabbi influence. The only Indian Muslims going to fight in Syria are not deobandis but salafis. The difference still exists in India whereas in Pakistan it largely does not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@rmi5
@Azizam 

In this video he wasn't as bad. Still an apologist in certain parts, but not as bad. The overall message was good. 





@New @haman10 @kollang @rahi2357 

you guys should watch it too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> @Azizam
> 
> In this video he wasn't as bad. Still an apologist in certain parts, but not as bad. The overall message was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @New @haman10 @kollang @rahi2357
> 
> you guys should watch it too


I do believe in karma to some extent. Do you remember how some countries harbored these goons against USSR? USSR presence in Afghanistan was nothing but positive. Haalaa inhaa bargashtand be khouneh va mikhaan ke eslaameshoun ra be pakestan ham bebaran  Karma hamisheh hast, Iran ham belakhareh yek rouzi in hameh kesaafat kaari hayi ke anjam mideh, behesh barmigardeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

KingMamba said:


> Ok few inaccuracies I noticed, first the 1857 mutiny did not lead the British to try and control religious groups. The British found it much easier to just execute hundreds of Imams who had incited the mutiny along with many Hindu groups that also took part. As you may already know the 1857 mutiny was by Muslims and Hindus, Sikhs did not take part as they could not look past their differences with Muslims. These Sikhs who as you mentioned made up most of the British Indian army played the largest part in suppressing the rebels. For a long time after this the Muslims were silenced. Now you say that the British created the Darul Uloom at Deoband, this is not the case. The Deobandi school of thought was made up from remnants of Imams who had incited revolt against the British. In fact the Deobandis were the loudest in claiming the need for jihad to remove the British from South Asia. This is because of the history of the mutiny which they still remembered fondly. Now you mentioned Deobandi Imams who made pro British fatwas, this is true but that is not because British set up the school, what they did do was buy out Imams after the fact to try and counter the school. They did the same with other movements such as the Barelvi movement which was a movement in opposition to the Deobandis more hardcore beliefs by buying out Imams to pass favorable fatwas for them. The only movement they did create themselves was the Ahmadi movement whose leader outlawed any sort of jihad against the Brits and to this day the Imams of this movement base themselves out of Britain. To say the Deobandis were the most loyal would be inaccurate other movements of Muslims were much more pacifistic in nature or like mentioned outright created by the Brits.
> 
> Another inaccuracy you stated was that the Brits pushed Hindus toward secular education and not Muslims. This is incorrect, before the Brits came along the main language in South Asia was Farsi and most of the best jobs were in the hands of Farsi speakers. When the Brits dropped Farsi as the main language it led to nearly the overnight collapse of Muslim power. Thereafter Muslims held a grudge against the Brits and when the Brits opened up schools (which btw taught English as well) it was the Muslims themselves who refused to attend. This only led to the further weakening of Muslims as without education most became poor except for the landowners who had inheritances from long before the Brits came along. This would continue until a man known as Syed Ahmad Khan would open the first institution for Muslims to try and get them involved in education. This university faced massive resistance from ironically Muslims themselves but is still functioning today in India, Aligarh Muslim University.
> 
> Now one more inaccuracy was your statement that Deobandis preferred to remain under Hindu rule and that was the reason for their opposition to Pakistan. That was not the case, in fact deobandis believed in Muslim rule in *all of *South Asia (they still do) and felt that a united country would further that cause (think 200 Million Muslims in India today versus 600-700 million today had there been no partition). For them it was simply about numbers, nothing else.
> 
> Now you are right about them being seen as traitors in Pakistan once it was established in fact they are still seen as such in many parts of Pakistan. Also you stated that deobandi Islam was used to reunite Pakistan, that is not the case. After 1971 power went to a man named Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto. He was a socialist and it was that platform which he used to try and rebuild Pakistan. The rest I see no issue with except the part of Zia making them mainstream. Now this is where it kind of gets tricky, Zia was no deobandi let us get that clear. He was a straight up wahabbi and he spent much of his time in Arab countries even taking part in the Jordan black September (although to what extent is up for debate). Also while the Taliban are Deobandi that is just in name, it should be noted that most madarssas that they attended got their religious material from the Saudis themselves. Which you mentioned, so deobandis in Pakistan are basically wahabbis, the line between Deobandi and Wahabbi itself is quite blurred today in Pakistan. In fact most use the terms interchangeably. The deobandis in Pakistan compared to the ones in India are quite far apart. The ones in Pakistan being predisposed to wahabbism are more prone to violence compared to the Indians. That is largely due to wahabbi influence. The only Indian Muslims going to fight in Syria are not deobandis but salafis. The difference still exists in India whereas in Pakistan it largely does not.



Thanks for your informative post. I learned new things in it. But I do not agree with all of it. For example, I have doubts about your version of how Deobandi school was created. With British Raj designing its building. How its funding and recruitment came about? This was not a time of internet, advertisement, etc. Nothing of this scale could be done without at least some degree of state power. Even if deobandis was founded by those remnants, the possibility can not be discounted that they had been bought or forced into cooperation or they would have been executed like others. At any rate, the movement was instrumental in propagation and stabilizing British Raj.

I did not mean that Hindus were pushed towards secular education. I said, prioritized. British were smart governors. They did not unnecessarily create such discrimination that could jeopardize their political power. Rather, they were looking favorably to Hindus being in position of bureaucratic power than Muslims or Sikhs. But your larger point about British outlawing Farsi is correct in that, the entire educated class of Muslims suddenly became officially "illiterate" and thus left out of structures of power and decision making.

I do not think deobandis themselves could by any possibility of imagination think that as India was moving towards self-governance and independence, based on a representative system, Muslims could be in position of absolute power since Hindus would have dominated them, not only in numbers but also because of their status in education as well as their firm grip on bureaucracy of India. This idea of complete domination of India was just an excuse for them to oppose the creation of Pakistan since they thought, they would become a minority in such a state among other denomination of Muslims, which actually did happen eventually. Correct me if I am wrong, but to this day, deobandi leaders have not apologized for their wrong decision on this issue and stand by their original idea of opposition to creation of Pakistan. Now, for another state such a triviality would not matter. But for Pakistan a country based on an ideology it is a poison for its foundation. 

I did not know that General Zia was a Wahabi. It is new for me. I always thought he was a deobandi. But then it explains his policies. But overall, I believe the Islamization of Pakistan actually started during the time of Butto. He was the guy who facilitated the deobandis into corridors of power. Even his choice of putting Zia in charge of army an institution that was always run by liberal Generals is an example. He was the guy who started to supply Pakistani labor to Arab world and aligning Pakistan with Saudi Arabia and Arab causes (let me remind you this, over the objections of Iranian government at the time).

There are two things that make me perplexed. And this goes to say who complex South Asia can be. First, the 1857 rebellion, in which Muslims and Hindus were side by side, trying to rid themselves of a colonial power. I guess the only other such a rebellion at such a scale against a colonial power was the American revolution which was more successful than Indian one. But despite such unity, 90 years later, they were at each other's throat. What changed in these 90 years. I believe without understanding these 90 years, Pakistan India relationship can never be normalized. 

The other perplexing thing for me is the conduct of General Zia. He tried everything in his power to turn Pakistan from largely a Sufi nation to a Wahabi power house. Under his watch Pakistan made its first nukes. But then he did not transfer this technology to Saudi Arabia. Rather, he swiftly gave the technology to Iran for a very meager and symbolic amount of money. Pakistan at the time was awash with dollars that US was providing it for the covert war against Soviets, so it was not about money. So why he, despite being a Wahabi, gives Iran the technology but leaves Saudis, who had funded Pakistan's program, in the cold? I guess we will never know the answer.

But it is really sad, that all these dangerous ideologies are merging into each other in Pakistan, as you say with distinctions between them evaporating. Mutations at such level would mean, extreme difficulty in tracking them down and countering them both in physical form as well as ideologically. It is almost like a mutation making a hybrid zombie-vampire-terminator that looks and walks exactly like a human and even probably taking its orders from somewhere else. How would you fight such a thing if there are too many of them right among you? I guess, dark days would be ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> What do you mean by equal persecution?


Meaning is to treat muslims in the same way they treat non-muslims.



Falcon29 said:


> Who are the extremists? Count them up. And then decide if they are minority.


Anyone who opposes someone else's basic human rights is an extremist. In this case I am not talking about freedom of speech or democracy but rights that are as simple as beleiving whatever you want, ability to dress whatever you want etc. as long as it doesn't harm another individual.



Abii said:


> @rmi5
> @Azizam
> 
> In this video he wasn't as bad. Still an apologist in certain parts, but not as bad. The overall message was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @New @haman10 @kollang @rahi2357
> 
> you guys should watch it too


I agree but the way I see it is that he constantly tries to put this idea that islamism is not as bad as what people think it is while I believe that it's even worse than what we think of it. There's absolutely no chance of Islamism coexisting with the rest of the world and it will only create even more problems in the future so why should we fool ourselves into beleiving otherwise?

Overall I like this video than the usual "don't blame the whole religion for the action of few individuals" type videos he usually does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> Meaning is to treat muslims in the same way they treat non-muslims.
> 
> 
> Anyone who opposes someone else's basic human rights is an extremist. In this case I am not talking about freedom of speech or democracy but rights that are as simple as beleiving whatever you want, ability to dress whatever you want etc. as long as it doesn't harm another individual.
> 
> 
> I agree but the way I see it is that he constantly tries to put this idea that islamism is not as bad as what people think it is while I believe that it's even worse than what we think of it. There's absolutely no chance of Islamism coexisting with the rest of the world and it will only create even more problems in the future so why should we fool ourselves into beleiving otherwise?
> 
> Overall I like this video than the usual "don't blame the whole religion for the action of few individuals" type videos he usually does.


Things are changing in the West thankfully. For example:

*15,000 join anti-Islam protest in eastern Germany*











15,000 join anti-Islam protest in eastern Germany - Yahoo News

--------------------------------------------------------------
Wahabi rats are everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Meaning is to treat muslims in the same way they treat non-muslims.
> 
> 
> Anyone who opposes someone else's basic human rights is an extremist. In this case I am not talking about freedom of speech or democracy but rights that are as simple as beleiving whatever you want, ability to dress whatever you want etc. as long as it doesn't harm another individual.
> 
> 
> I agree but the way I see it is that he constantly tries to put this idea that islamism is not as bad as what people think it is while I believe that it's even worse than what we think of it. There's absolutely no chance of Islamism coexisting with the rest of the world and it will only create even more problems in the future so why should we fool ourselves into beleiving otherwise?
> 
> Overall I like this video than the usual "don't blame the whole religion for the action of few individuals" type videos he usually does.



Well, we need to consider that religious non-muslims are not much different from muslims. remember what central african christians and Buddhist Burmese did to muslims. The big evil is religionofascism, not only islamofascism. Islamofascism has only achieved more attention because of more power they have, and locating in ME which makes every move of them to be broadcasted worldwide.

@Abii @Ostad 
Are you guys online?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Well, we need to consider that religious non-muslims are not much different from muslims. remember what central african christians and Buddhist Burmese did to muslims. The big evil is religionofascism, not only islamofascism. Islamofascism has only achieved more attention because of more power they have, and locating in ME which makes every move of them to be broadcasted worldwide.
> 
> @Abii @Ostad
> Are you guys online?


yes, whats up bro.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> yes, whats up bro.?


Everything is fine. I am finished with the semester, and started to seriously play a computer game for the first time in my life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

@Ostad
What is your idea about my avatar?


rmi5 said:


> Everything is fine. I am finished with the semester, and started to seriously play a computer game for the first time in my life


Yani shoma tala bazie computeri nakardi ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Everything is fine. I am finished with the semester, and started to seriously play a computer game for the first time in my life


OMG, for real? 
which game?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> @Ostad
> What is your idea about my avatar?
> 
> Yani shoma tala bazie computeri nakardi ??


Ba taghrib e khoubi na 



Ostad said:


> OMG, for real?
> which game?


Asphalt 8, albatteh ba tablet baazi mikonam, vali fekr mikonam ke hamoun category ye baazie ye computeri va inaa hast digeh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> Ba taghrib e khoubi na


Vaghan jakebe, pas che kar mikardi ? Dars mikhundi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

IRAN 1802 said:


> @Ostad
> What is your idea about my avatar?


chi begam male kodom dorast? (tarikh man yekam ...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> Ba taghrib e khoubi na
> 
> 
> Asphalt 8, albatteh ba tablet baazi mikonam, vali fekr mikonam ke hamoun category ye computer va inaa hast digeh


Bazie khubie. Age football dust dari man behet Fifa 15 ro pishnahad mikonam.



Ostad said:


> chi begam male kodom dorast? (tarikh man yekam ...)


Afshari 1736-1802 tu wikipedia hast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Vaghan jakebe, pas che kar mikardi ? Dars mikhundi ?



faghat dars ke na. Ketaab vali kollan ziyaad mikhoundam. average hadeaghal 5-6 saat dar rouz. yek kami az karhaaye honari sarreshteh daaram  yek meghdar ham varzesh e physici mikardam 



IRAN 1802 said:


> Bazie khubie. Age football dust dari man behet Fifa 15 ro pishnahad mikonam.


football? Na, bezaar hamin ra baazi konam, ageh ta 2-rouz digeh hoselam sar naraft az in baazi ha, be oun ham fekr mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Ba taghrib e khoubi na
> 
> 
> Asphalt 8, albatteh ba tablet baazi mikonam, vali fekr mikonam ke hamoun category ye baazie ye computeri va inaa hast digeh


ah, inke hesab nist , vali baz shorue khobie, edame bede  
btw season 4 is ... lets say very hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> faghat dars ke na. Ketaab vali kollan ziyaad mikhoundam. average hadeaghal 5-6 saat dar rouz. yek kami az karhaaye honari sarreshteh daaram  yek meghdar ham varzesh e physici mikardam


Afarin karet doroste, hamun behtar ke paye pc ziad vaghtet ro nagzarundi. Enghad ketab khundi ma bayad inja azat chiz mizaye mokhtalef yad begirim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> ah, inke hesab nist , vali baz shorue khobie, edame bede
> btw season 4 is ... lets say very hard.


hanouz oun season ra unlock nakardam. 7 ta star e digeh baayad begiram to unlock besheh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

@rmi5

Kollan paye net ziad hasti, hoselat sar nemire?
Man asheghe footbalam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Afarin karet doroste, hamun behtar ke paye pc ziad vaghtet ro nagzarundi. Enghad ketab khundi ma bayad inja azat chiz mizaye mokhtalef yad begirim.



Man kollan az hame chiz, ye meghdaari khoundam, az genetics begir taa history, az islam shenasi gerefte ta mantegh, physics, geometry, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

IRAN 1802 said:


> Afshari 1736-1802 tu wikipedia hast


chizi ke dar moredeh afsharieh jalebeh ine ke Taj gozai avalin Shah Afshar to Dasht Moghan budeh. etegad daram hokomat mogtaderi ro dashtan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Kollan paye net ziad hasti, hoselat sar nemire?
> Man asheghe footbalam.



Man haghighatesh, research i ke anjaam midam, simulation ziyaad daareh. simulation ha ham toulaani hast. man ham hamisheh chand ta simulation ra mizaaram run besheh, ba'd baraaye inke hoselam sar nareh, ya miram youtube, ya miyaam inja, ... kollan bedoun e internet, divouneh misham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> hanouz oun season ra unlock nakardam. 7 ta star e digeh baayad begiram to unlock besheh


man Drift ha ro nemitunam beram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Ostad said:


> chizi ke dar moredeh afsharieh jalebeh ine ke Taj gozai avalin Shah Afshar to Dast Moghan budeh. etegad daram hokomat mogtaderi ro dashtan.


Bale az nazare man yeki az behtarin hokumaye Iran bud. Nader shah tu tule zendegish adame kheyli khubi bude amma akharaye omresh mesle inke simash ghati mikine va adame badi mishe, va tavasite 2 ta az yaranesh koshte mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> man Drift ha ro nemitunam beram.


aahaan, are, man ham nafahmidam ke gheleghesh chiyeh. man har chizi ra ke nemidounestam, ra youtube search kardam, shounsad ta video ye amouzeshi baraash miyaad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

IRAN 1802 said:


> Bale az nazare man yeki az behtarin hokumaye Iran bud. Nader shah tu tule zendegish adame kheyli khubi bude amma akharaye omresh mesle inke simash ghati mikine va adame badi mishe, va tavasite 2 ta az yaranesh koshte mishe.


manam hamino shenidam vali yekam in hokomat na shenakhteh mondeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> Man haghighatesh, research i ke anjaam midam, simulation ziyaad daareh. simulation ha ham toulaani hast. man ham hamisheh chand ta simulation ra mizaaram run besheh, ba'd baraaye inke hoselam sar nareh, ya miram youtube, ya miyaam inja, ... kollan bedoun e internet, divouneh misham


Pas vas hamin enghad paye neti porfossor. Bebakhshid manzuret az shabih sazi chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Bale az nazare man yeki az behtarin hokumaye Iran bud. Nader shah tu tule zendegish adame kheyli khubi bude amma akharaye omresh mesle inke simash ghati mikine va adame badi mishe, va tavasite 2 ta az yaranesh koshte mishe.


yaaraanesh naboudan. ounhaa afsar haash boudan ke mikhaastan koudetaa konan. ba'dan hamin ha be tashkil e hokoumat e zandiyeh komak kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Ostad said:


> manam hamino shenidam vali yekam in hokomat na shenakhteh mondeh.


Are shayad ehtemalan chon omresh kutah bude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Pas vas hamin enghad paye neti porfossor. Bebakhshid manzuret az shabih sazi chie?



taa be haal code zadi? ya ba MATLAB va injour software haye mohandesi kaar kardi? manzour code zadan va run kardan tou in software haye mohandesi hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> yaaraanesh naboudan. ounhaa afsar haash boudan ke mikhaastan koudetaa konan. ba'dan hamin ha be tashkil e hokoumat e zandiyeh komak kardan


Heyf shod age afashari ha mimundan behtar bud chon kheyli moghtader budan...



rmi5 said:


> taa be haal code zadi? ya ba MATLAB va injour software haye mohandesi kaar kardi? manzour code zadan va run kardan tou in software haye mohandesi hast


Na rastesh ba in barname ha kar bakardam... Vali matlab ro shenide budam. Chi tarahi mikoni?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Heyf shod age afashari ha mimundan behtar bud va moghtader budan...


kaar e ghashangi ke Nader Shah kard, in boud ke be da'vaaye shia sunni paayaan daad va goft ke be sharti shaahi ra mipazireh, ke in da'vaa ha kenaar gozaashteh besheh.
Az nazar e nazaami, migand ke khodaaye toupkhaaneh boudeh.
Hamin tor, ma'rouf hast be akharin Napoleon e shargh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> aahaan, are, man ham nafahmidam ke gheleghesh chiyeh. man har chizi ra ke nemidounestam, ra youtube search kardam, shounsad ta video ye amouzeshi baraash miyaad



mellat kolan ahle fun hastan. Clash of Clans ro bazi kardi? shab saat 2 dustan payam midadan ke mikhan be gabile bache haye mechanic hamle konan WTH  . kheyli etiyad avar hastesh in Clash vase hamin man hazfesh kardam vali baazi az dustan nazdike 3 sale daran bazi mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> kaar e ghashangi ke Nader Shah kard, in boud ke be da'vaaye shia sunni paayaan daad va goft ke be sharti shaahi ra mipazireh, ke in da'vaa ha kenaar gozaashteh besheh.
> Az nazar e nazaami, migand ke khodaaye toupkhaaneh boudeh.
> Hamin tor, ma'rouf hast be akharin Napoleon e shargh.


Nader shah Napoleone Iran bude...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Na rastesh ba in barname ha kar bakardam... Vali matlab ro shenide budam. Chi tarahi mikoni?


Ziyaad toul mikesheh tozih bedam, vali kaar e man, ham tarraahi, ham neveshtan e code haye module haye laazem, ... hast. hoseleh va deghghat va maghz ziyaad mibareh, vali kollan kaar e baahaali hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> Ziyaad toul mikesheh tozih bedam, vali kaar e man, ham tarraahi, ham neveshtan e code haye module haye laazem, ... hast. hoseleh va deghghat va maghz ziyaad mibareh, vali kollan kaar e baahaali hast.


Bebakhshid soal pichet kardam mage electric nemikhundi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> mellat kolan ahle fun hastan. Clash of Clans ro bazi kardi? shab saat 2 dustan payam midadan ke mikhan be gabile bache haye mechanic hamle konan WTH  . kheyli etiyad avar hastesh in Clash vase hamin man hazfesh kardam vali baazi az dustan nazdike 3 sale daran bazi mikonan.



Na, baazi nakardam. in ke migi warcraft hast? bachche haye ma kheyli mo'taad e warcraft boudan 



IRAN 1802 said:


> Bebakhshid soal pichet kardam mage electric nemikhundi?



Are aziz, electrical engineering mikhounam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> Na, baazi nakardam. in ke migi warcraft hast? bachche haye ma kheyli mo'taad e warcraft boudan
> 
> 
> 
> Are aziz, electrical engineering mikhounam.


Akharin soal rabtesh be tarh keshi chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Akharin soal rabtesh be tarh keshi chie?



tarh keshi? manzouret tarraahi hast? bebin aziz, tamaam e in chizhaaye barghi ke shoma mibini, az yek seri system hayi tashkil shode ke tarraahi mikhaad. masalan, mobilet yek sub-systemi be esm e Antenna daareh, ke baraaye ersaal va daryaaft e mokaalemaatet hast. khob in kolli design mikhaad ta yek antenna ye be dard bekhor betouni dorost koni. ya masalan taghviyat konandeh soti ya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Na, baazi nakardam. in ke migi warcraft hast? bachche haye ma kheyli mo'taad e warcraft boudan
> 
> 
> 
> Are aziz, electrical engineering mikhounam.


na moshabehe Warcraft va Dota 2 hastesh vali satehe fanish payine vali sathe socialesh kheyli balatareh. ye sarbaz amricayi boud migof man 2 sale daram bazi mikonam injash ro quote mikonam "and i have no ****ing Idea why."
btw ageh bikar boudi to youtube bezan "Battle field 4 WTF"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> tarh keshi? manzouret tarraahi hast? bebin aziz, tamaam e in chizhaaye barghi ke shoma mibini, az yek seri system hayi tashkil shode ke tarraahi mikhaad. masalan, mobilet yek sub-systemi be esm e Antenna daareh, ke baraaye ersaal va daryaaft e mokaalemaatet hast. khob in kolli design mikhaad ta yek antenna ye be dard bekhor betouni dorost koni. ya masalan taghviyat konandeh soti ya ...


Ma sime bargham nemitunin tarahi konim 
Karet doroste, rmi va ostade aziz shabo ruzerun khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> na moshabehe Warcraft va Dota 2 hastesh vali satehe fanish payine vali sathe socialesh kheyli balatareh. ye sarbaz amricayi boud migof man 2 sale daram bazi mikonam injash ro quote mikonam "and i have no ****ing Idea why."
> btw ageh bikar boudi to youtube bezan "Battle field 4 WTF"



 Dota mageh hamoun warcraft nist? 
Are, search kardam, yek seri video daareh neshoun mideh az osgol baazhi hayi ke mellat dar aavordan 



IRAN 1802 said:


> Ma sime bargham nemitunin tarahi konim
> Karet doroste, rmi va ostade aziz shabo ruzerun khosh



shabet be kheyr aziz  
Raasti, alaan taazeh az khaab bidaar shodeh boudi, ya inke taa alaan bidaar boudi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> Dota mageh hamoun warcraft nist?
> Are, search kardam, yek seri video daareh neshoun mideh az osgol baazhi hayi ke mellat dar aavordan
> 
> 
> 
> shabet be kheyr aziz
> Raasti, alaan taazeh az khaab bidaar shodeh boudi, ya inke taa alaan bidaar boudi?


Na bikar ke nistam ta alaan bidar basham, taze bidar shodam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> Na bikar ke nistam ta alaan bidar basham, taze bidar shodam.


fekr kardam ta alaan bidaar boudi, va mikhaasti beri bekhaabi 
OK, shab va rouz khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> fekr kardam ta alaan bidaar boudi, va mikhaasti beri bekhaabi
> OK, shab va rouz khosh


Ye moghe hayi pish biad ta sobh bidar mimunam...

Shabet khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Dota mageh hamoun warcraft nist?
> Are, search kardam, yek seri video daareh neshoun mideh az osgol baazhi hayi ke mellat dar aavordan
> 
> 
> 
> shabet be kheyr aziz
> Raasti, alaan taazeh az khaab bidaar shodeh boudi, ya inke taa alaan bidaar boudi?


areh tagriban hamouneh.
yebar 2 nafar boudan ke ba 2 ta f-16 High five mikardan.lol 

man beram kelasam dir shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> areh tagriban hamouneh.
> yebar 2 nafar boudan ke ba 2 ta f-16 High five mikardan.lol
> 
> man beram kelasam dir shod.



OK, see you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Daneshmand said:


> Thanks for your informative post. I learned new things in it. But I do not agree with all of it. For example, I have doubts about your version of how Deobandi school was created. With British Raj designing its building. How its funding and recruitment came about? This was not a time of internet, advertisement, etc. Nothing of this scale could be done without at least some degree of state power. Even if deobandis was founded by those remnants, the possibility can not be discounted that they had been bought or forced into cooperation or they would have been executed like others. At any rate, the movement was instrumental in propagation and stabilizing British Raj.
> 
> I did not mean that Hindus were pushed towards secular education. I said, prioritized. British were smart governors. They did not unnecessarily create such discrimination that could jeopardize their political power. Rather, they were looking favorably to Hindus being in position of bureaucratic power than Muslims or Sikhs. But your larger point about British outlawing Farsi is correct in that, the entire educated class of Muslims suddenly became officially "illiterate" and thus left out of structures of power and decision making.
> 
> I do not think deobandis themselves could by any possibility of imagination think that as India was moving towards self-governance and independence, based on a representative system, Muslims could be in position of absolute power since Hindus would have dominated them, not only in numbers but also because of their status in education as well as their firm grip on bureaucracy of India. This idea of complete domination of India was just an excuse for them to oppose the creation of Pakistan since they thought, they would become a minority in such a state among other denomination of Muslims, which actually did happen eventually. Correct me if I am wrong, but to this day, deobandi leaders have not apologized for their wrong decision on this issue and stand by their original idea of opposition to creation of Pakistan. Now, for another state such a triviality would not matter. But for Pakistan a country based on an ideology it is a poison for its foundation.
> 
> I did not know that General Zia was a Wahabi. It is new for me. I always thought he was a deobandi. But then it explains his policies. But overall, I believe the Islamization of Pakistan actually started during the time of Butto. He was the guy who facilitated the deobandis into corridors of power. Even his choice of putting Zia in charge of army an institution that was always run by liberal Generals is an example. He was the guy who started to supply Pakistani labor to Arab world and aligning Pakistan with Saudi Arabia and Arab causes (let me remind you this, over the objections of Iranian government at the time).
> 
> There are two things that make me perplexed. And this goes to say who complex South Asia can be. First, the 1857 rebellion, in which Muslims and Hindus were side by side, trying to rid themselves of a colonial power. I guess the only other such a rebellion at such a scale against a colonial power was the American revolution which was more successful than Indian one. But despite such unity, 90 years later, they were at each other's throat. What changed in these 90 years. I believe without understanding these 90 years, Pakistan India relationship can never be normalized.
> 
> The other perplexing thing for me is the conduct of General Zia. He tried everything in his power to turn Pakistan from largely a Sufi nation to a Wahabi power house. Under his watch Pakistan made its first nukes. But then he did not transfer this technology to Saudi Arabia. Rather, he swiftly gave the technology to Iran for a very meager and symbolic amount of money. Pakistan at the time was awash with dollars that US was providing it for the covert war against Soviets, so it was not about money. So why he, despite being a Wahabi, gives Iran the technology but leaves Saudis, who had funded Pakistan's program, in the cold? I guess we will never know the answer.
> 
> But it is really sad, that all these dangerous ideologies are merging into each other in Pakistan, as you say with distinctions between them evaporating. Mutations at such level would mean, extreme difficulty in tracking them down and countering them both in physical form as well as ideologically. It is almost like a mutation making a hybrid zombie-vampire-terminator that looks and walks exactly like a human and even probably taking its orders from somewhere else. How would you fight such a thing if there are too many of them right among you? I guess, dark days would be ahead.



Grass root recruitment and money drives have always played a huge part in financing religious projects even till this day in South Asia. Yeah that is what I said British decided they need to buy out as many Imams as possible, which they did. Nah I disagree only Imams that were bought out did much for British but not all were bought out, just like not all Barelvi or Shia religious leaders were bought out. 

Do you have some evidence for your claim that Hindus were prioritized? Afaik Muslims chose not to attend such schools and Sikhs preferred military roles. 

Like I said deobandis were not thinking in terms of right away, they were thinking long term. If there was no partition today there would be close to 700 million Muslims in India compared to 850-900 million Hindus. Within another 25 years Muslims would become the majority, that is the moment they were thinking about. I mean even Hindus on this forum will agree that the deobandis did not prefer India out of some sort of thought of unity. 

You are right they have not apologized and imo they should be executed in mass, but my opinions do not matter lol. 

Nah Bhutto was not an Islamist, he did bring Pakistan closer to the Islamic role by organizing the OIC but that was for Pakistan's benefit and he kept things balanced overall. He had great relations with the Soviets who were godless lol and they actually started many Pakistani industries during his tenure like the steel mills. He also balanced relations with the US and pretty much checked India at the negotiating table at shimla. In fact one of his most famous quotes was, "yes I drink, but at least I do not drink people's blood". That was when he was asked about his fondness for alcohol. 

Putting zia in charge was his way of trying to avoid being overthrown, Pakistani premiers long did these tactics. They would often skip over the next in line if they felt he was not controllable or "too ambitious", and put a junior officer into the chief position instead. Ironically many times this failed, it failed when Ayub Khan was promoted out of turn before Zia and it failed with Musharaff after Zia. Needless to say Pakistani leadership does not learn from its mistakes. 

I think Pakistanis going to labor in the middle east was inevitable either way, India has more laborers than Pakistan in the middle east yet they are neutral in Arab affairs. This has more to do with the need for labor in those countries and the oil wealth to pay for it then anything else, South Asia is still poor. Had Iran not been under sanctions you would probably see a large South Asian workforce in Iran as well. 

That was entirely the British's doing. They mastered the art of divide and conquer which they used to divide Muslims and Hindus. Anyway peace with India will come when India stops occupying Pakistan's kashmir. 

The Saudis did not ask for it, also you forget the Libyans also financed much of the project yet they did not recieve anything as well. Zia was wahabbi but there is nothing to say he was takfiri, in fact during the Iran-Iraq war he supported Iran over Iraq. Also he was among the first to recognize the new Iranian government after the IR and called it an Islamic revival. That being said he played little part in the tech being given to Iran, that was largely AQ Khan's personal efforts. 

Actually it makes it easier if they all merge into one so we can make it clear who our enemies are, many Pakistanis blame everyone from the US to India to Israel to the martians for their problems but an equally vocal amount of Pakistanis realize that the threat is largely from within. Even if any country has a part in financing such terror groups, the ones committing said crimes are still Pakistanis themselves. I think the time is not to far when the rest of the Pakistanis will realize this, how much more innocent blood will be spilled before that concerns me though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Agha ma laptop ro khamoosh karde boodim taghriban vasataye hayat boodam, yadam oftad inja az baro bachz khodahafezi nakrde boodam, ba tavajoh be inke laptop nemibaram, va osoulan ham I don't have the necessary guts  to login on PDF dar oonja, banabarin goftam ye khodahafezi konam, bara inke masale kheyli ham tragic nashe ghol midam tarafye eyd norouz har ja basham online besham.
aghayoun rahi, haman, rmi5, abii, serpentin, kolang, daneshmand, iran 18.. , the silen.... , va others, kholase bebakhshid age nakhaste baes narahati shodam, va felan bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Agha ma laptop ro khamoosh karde boodim taghriban vasataye hayat boodam, yadam oftad inja az baro bachz khodahafezi nakrde boodam, ba tavajoh be inke laptop nemibaram, va osoulan ham I don't have the necessary guts  to login on PDF dar oonja, banabarin goftam ye khodahafezi konam, bara inke masale kheyli ham tragic nashe ghol midam tarafye eyd norouz har ja basham online besham.
> aghayoun rahi, haman, rmi5, abii, serpentin, kolang, daneshmand, iran 18.. , the silen.... , va others, kholase bebakhshid age nakhaste baes narahati shodam, va felan bye.



See you in 48 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Agha ma laptop ro khamoosh karde boodim taghriban vasataye hayat boodam, yadam oftad inja az baro bachz khodahafezi nakrde boodam, ba tavajoh be inke laptop nemibaram, va osoulan ham I don't have the necessary guts  to login on PDF dar oonja, banabarin goftam ye khodahafezi konam, bara inke masale kheyli ham tragic nashe ghol midam tarafye eyd norouz har ja basham online besham.
> aghayoun rahi, haman, rmi5, abii, serpentin, kolang, daneshmand, iran 18.. , the silen.... , va others, kholase bebakhshid age nakhaste baes narahati shodam, va felan bye.



naaaaaaaaaaa . hala dige ki postaye maaro like mikone?  be har hal man ye hese badi

daram .ehsasam ine ke in ye safare bi bazgashte yani inke mage Miss New mizare dige

invara aftaabi shi ?  .............. man az hozoret inja kheyli estefade kardam alan

nemidonam be che omidi bayad ta eyd baz on sham  ishala harja hasti va dar har arseyi ke

mashghoole khedmati baz biay PDF ye sar be maha bezani  movazebe khodeto khoobiat bash . felan 

==============================================================================

Taliban 140 ta bache ro kosht diroozam ISIS 150 ta zan ro kosht ta yevaght az Taliban aghab 

nayofte. ba in vazi ke ME daare fek konam bachehaye ayande doaye ghabl az khabeshoon in

shekli bashe ...









Anyway @rmi5 @Abii @New 






ma ke invar holiday nadarim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Agha ma laptop ro khamoosh karde boodim taghriban vasataye hayat boodam, yadam oftad inja az baro bachz khodahafezi nakrde boodam, ba tavajoh be inke laptop nemibaram, va osoulan ham I don't have the necessary guts  to login on PDF dar oonja, banabarin goftam ye khodahafezi konam, bara inke masale kheyli ham tragic nashe ghol midam tarafye eyd norouz har ja basham online besham.
> aghayoun rahi, haman, rmi5, abii, serpentin, kolang, daneshmand, iran 18.. , the silen.... , va others, kholase bebakhshid age nakhaste baes narahati shodam, va felan bye.


GD bye .....

zood bargardi , khoda poshto panahet

=================================

tou een chand rouze enghad etefagh bad baram oftade ke ....

aslan hoseley khodemam nadaram . fln ye chand vaghti ma ham bye ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> fln ye chand vaghti ma ham bye ....



maloome inja che khabare ? har rooz darim kamtar mishim ke . jayii nemiri haman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> jayii nemiri haman


na azize delam , koja beram 

faghat ye modati tou halat khalse am . hehe

i'll catch up with u guys later . love u , lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> na azize delam , koja beram
> 
> faghat ye modati tou halat khalse am . hehe
> 
> i'll catch up with u guys later . love u , lol


ok. movazebet bash . felan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> na azize delam , koja beram
> 
> faghat ye modati tou halat khalse am . hehe
> 
> i'll catch up with u guys later . love u , lol


We wont let you go into khalse, bro



rahi2357 said:


> ma ke invar holiday nadarim


Khodayish hafte baad holiday darim dige
Ye shanbe tatil, se shanbe tatil, pangshanbe o jome tatil.shanbe o do shanbe ham beynoltatilatein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

@rmi5

آقا جون اشتباه گرفتی

TURKISH-OTTOMAN DEPT. PROPOSED BY EUROPEAN INSTITUTE


----------



## rmi5

IRAN 1802 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> آقا جون اشتباه گرفتی
> 
> TURKISH-OTTOMAN DEPT. PROPOSED BY EUROPEAN INSTITUTE


Na aziz jan. midounam ke khodeti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> Na aziz jan. midounam ke khodeti


باشه عزیز هر جور که راحتی فکر کن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Agha ma laptop ro khamoosh karde boodim taghriban vasataye hayat boodam, yadam oftad inja az baro bachz khodahafezi nakrde boodam, ba tavajoh be inke laptop nemibaram, va osoulan ham I don't have the necessary guts  to login on PDF dar oonja, banabarin goftam ye khodahafezi konam, bara inke masale kheyli ham tragic nashe ghol midam tarafye eyd norouz har ja basham online besham.
> aghayoun rahi, haman, rmi5, abii, serpentin, kolang, daneshmand, iran 18.. , the silen.... , va others, kholase bebakhshid age nakhaste baes narahati shodam, va felan bye.


Khosh begzare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

KingMamba said:


> Grass root recruitment and money drives have always played a huge part in financing religious projects even till this day in South Asia. Yeah that is what I said British decided they need to buy out as many Imams as possible, which they did. Nah I disagree only Imams that were bought out did much for British but not all were bought out, just like not all Barelvi or Shia religious leaders were bought out.
> 
> Do you have some evidence for your claim that Hindus were prioritized? Afaik Muslims chose not to attend such schools and Sikhs preferred military roles.
> 
> Like I said deobandis were not thinking in terms of right away, they were thinking long term. If there was no partition today there would be close to 700 million Muslims in India compared to 850-900 million Hindus. Within another 25 years Muslims would become the majority, that is the moment they were thinking about. I mean even Hindus on this forum will agree that the deobandis did not prefer India out of some sort of thought of unity.
> 
> You are right they have not apologized and imo they should be executed in mass, but my opinions do not matter lol.
> 
> Nah Bhutto was not an Islamist, he did bring Pakistan closer to the Islamic role by organizing the OIC but that was for Pakistan's benefit and he kept things balanced overall. He had great relations with the Soviets who were godless lol and they actually started many Pakistani industries during his tenure like the steel mills. He also balanced relations with the US and pretty much checked India at the negotiating table at shimla. In fact one of his most famous quotes was, "yes I drink, but at least I do not drink people's blood". That was when he was asked about his fondness for alcohol.
> 
> Putting zia in charge was his way of trying to avoid being overthrown, Pakistani premiers long did these tactics. They would often skip over the next in line if they felt he was not controllable or "too ambitious", and put a junior officer into the chief position instead. Ironically many times this failed, it failed when Ayub Khan was promoted out of turn before Zia and it failed with Musharaff after Zia. Needless to say Pakistani leadership does not learn from its mistakes.
> 
> I think Pakistanis going to labor in the middle east was inevitable either way, India has more laborers than Pakistan in the middle east yet they are neutral in Arab affairs. This has more to do with the need for labor in those countries and the oil wealth to pay for it then anything else, South Asia is still poor. Had Iran not been under sanctions you would probably see a large South Asian workforce in Iran as well.
> 
> That was entirely the British's doing. They mastered the art of divide and conquer which they used to divide Muslims and Hindus. Anyway peace with India will come when India stops occupying Pakistan's kashmir.
> 
> The Saudis did not ask for it, also you forget the Libyans also financed much of the project yet they did not recieve anything as well. Zia was wahabbi but there is nothing to say he was takfiri, in fact during the Iran-Iraq war he supported Iran over Iraq. Also he was among the first to recognize the new Iranian government after the IR and called it an Islamic revival. That being said he played little part in the tech being given to Iran, that was largely AQ Khan's personal efforts.
> 
> Actually it makes it easier if they all merge into one so we can make it clear who our enemies are, many Pakistanis blame everyone from the US to India to Israel to the martians for their problems but an equally vocal amount of Pakistanis realize that the threat is largely from within. Even if any country has a part in financing such terror groups, the ones committing said crimes are still Pakistanis themselves. I think the time is not to far when the rest of the Pakistanis will realize this, how much more innocent blood will be spilled before that concerns me though.



My prioritization sense of it all comes from my holistic deduction of the history I have read. After all, Hindus had achieved even scientific stardom under British Raj and had produced noble prize winning physicists. Muslims and Sikh by comparison were nowhere to be seen. So my sense is that some degree of favor had been shown to them by the state at the time. By your other point that Muslims themselves were to be blamed for refusing to educate themselves, is ofcourse true, both then and even now. By the way, the greatest opposition to learning sciences was actually coming from Deobandis through their fatwas, who as you yourself admit had been bought by British Raj. 

Thanks for your clarification of other points. As they say, one learns new things every day.



New said:


> Agha ma laptop ro khamoosh karde boodim taghriban vasataye hayat boodam, yadam oftad inja az baro bachz khodahafezi nakrde boodam, ba tavajoh be inke laptop nemibaram, va osoulan ham I don't have the necessary guts  to login on PDF dar oonja, banabarin goftam ye khodahafezi konam, bara inke masale kheyli ham tragic nashe ghol midam tarafye eyd norouz har ja basham online besham.
> aghayoun rahi, haman, rmi5, abii, serpentin, kolang, daneshmand, iran 18.. , the silen.... , va others, kholase bebakhshid age nakhaste baes narahati shodam, va felan bye.



Eh, koja rafti, haji? Nakoneh rafti Koreh Shomali pisheh on pesareh kim joon keh nigeh nemitooni log in koni. Beh har hal khosh begzareh.

PS. Movazeb e akhlaqet bashia. Kim zod asabani misheh. Az ma goftan bood. 



haman10 said:


> GD bye .....
> 
> zood bargardi , khoda poshto panahet
> 
> =================================
> 
> tou een chand rouze enghad etefagh bad baram oftade ke ....
> 
> aslan hoseley khodemam nadaram . fln ye chand vaghti ma ham bye ....



Khoda kheir koneh. Chi shodeh? Migam, Wilson joon, ageh to beria, man ham mirama. Tanhaee nimtoonam ba in mardom kenar biam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@Surenas 

Where are you mate ? Come out and play....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Well, we need to consider that religious non-muslims are not much different from muslims. remember what central african christians and Buddhist Burmese did to muslims. The big evil is religionofascism, not only islamofascism. Islamofascism has only achieved more attention because of more power they have, and locating in ME which makes every move of them to be broadcasted worldwide.
> 
> @Abii @Ostad
> Are you guys online?


Sorry for the late reply. I didn't get a notification for your post. 

Actually I disagree about Burma. The problem in Burma is more racial than religious. The persecuted group is not Burmese and they don't speak nor practice the Burmese culture. In those regions the religion is tightly knitted with ethnic groups and Muslims are considered as a separate race. I currently don't have any knowledge of Central African Republic so I don't know the nature of conflict there.

There was a time that I tried my best not to single out Muslims but the more I got to know about the world, harder it got to stop noticing that source 99.99% of religious conflicts in the world is islamofacism. 

As for the religion, I see it as an outdated concept that people insist on preserving which makes it one of the greatest threats to human civilisation in the 21st century. Religion had its time and now it's no longer needed or at lesst should be limited tto personal lives of people. 

What makes Islamofacism special is that it's not limited to one specific region, community or state. It's a worldwide problem and the bihhest source of terrorism around the world today. Self-segregating trend of Muslims will make it so much worse in coming days.


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I didn't get a notification for your post.
> 
> Actually I disagree about Burma. The problem in Burma is more racial than religious. The persecuted group is not Burmese and they don't speak nor practice the Burmese culture. In those regions the religion is tightly knitted with ethnic groups and Muslims are considered as a separate race. I currently don't have any knowledge of Central African Republic so I don't know the nature of conflict there.
> 
> There was a time that I tried my best not to single out Muslims but the more I got to know about the world, harder it got to stop noticing that source 99.99% of religious conflicts in the world is islamofacism.
> 
> As for the religion, I see it as an outdated concept that people insist on preserving which makes it one of the greatest threats to human civilisation in the 21st century. Religion had its time and now it's no longer needed or at lesst should be limited tto personal lives of people.
> 
> What makes Islamofacism special is that it's not limited to one specific region, community or state. It's a worldwide problem and the bihhest source of terrorism around the world today. Self-segregating trend of Muslims will make it so much worse in coming days.


In the central Africa, basically a group of christians, cut alive muslims body and started to eat them. Due to the ban on graphic stuff, I cannot post the link, but you can easily search the news which is for 1 year ago.
In azerbaijan-Armenia conflict, Armenians christians skinned alive a six years old girl, and one of Armenians proudly published it in a book called the things that I do for Jesus Christ.
Do you wanna tell me that these are not religious based? 
The difference is that muslims have lower hand, and they are located in a strategic place filled with oils, so their crimes gets publicizes more easily.
Christianity is no better than islam at all. They slaved more people than muslims(If I remember correctly, they slaved 28 millions of Africans, and muslims slaved 26 millions of them), they killed enormous number of people for apostasy, or being women during witch hunting, ... 
The difference are media being christian oriented and also many of christians living in industrialized countries, hence became modern and forgot about Christianity principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> In the central Africa, basically a group of christians, cut alive muslims body and started to eat them. Due to the ban on graphic stuff, I cannot post the link, but you can easily search the news which is for 1 year ago.
> In azerbaijan-Armenia conflict, Armenians christians skinned alive a six years old girl, and one of Armenians proudly published it in a book called the things that I do for Jesus Christ.
> Do you wanna tell me that these are not religious based?
> The difference is that muslims have lower hand, and they are located in a strategic place filled with oils, so their crimes gets publicizes more easily.
> Christianity is no better than islam at all. They slaved more people than muslims(If I remember correctly, they slaved 28 millions of Africans, and muslims slaved 26 millions of them), they killed enormous number of people for apostasy, or being women during witch hunting, ...
> The difference are media being christian oriented and also many of christians living in industrialized countries, hence became modern and forgot about Christianity principles.


Other religions are violent but in comparison the threat is smaller.

Let's leave history for a while. Honestly I could care less about what Islam or Christianity has done in past. Tell me which country that has a religious community other than Muslims has ultra retarded laws like banning driving for women, telling grown men and women what to wear, what to eat and what to drink, executing individuals who choose to leave their faith, whipping people who eat or drink during a certain period of an year, publicly executing people etc. It's just extremely laughable and disappointing at the same time to see these things happening in the 21st century. Even recently you saw taliban killing their children of their own faith and country in the name of some mythological entity who might or might not exist. Despite all of this Muslims are not criticised in the way they deserve and you say that they should not be viewed differently.


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> Other religions are violent but in comparison the threat is smaller.
> 
> Let's leave history for a while. Honestly I could care less about what Islam or Christianity has done in past. Tell me which country that has a religious community other than Muslims has ultra retarded laws like banning driving for women, telling grown men and women what to wear, what to eat and what to drink, executing individuals who choose to leave their faith, whipping people who eat or drink during a certain period of an year, publicly executing people etc. It's just extremely laughable and disappointing at the same time to see these things happening in the 21st century. Even recently you saw taliban killing their children of their own faith and country in the name of some mythological entity who might or might not exist. Despite all of this Muslims are not criticised in the way they deserve and you say that they should not be viewed differently.



I think you did not read my comment or maybe ignored it since you are a christian. both central african case, and armenian case are very recent. Do you remember one Syrian who ate heart of an assadist, and how it was broadcasted? central africans did a more horrifying crime against 100 persons, but it was not broadcasted. The reason? media coverage wants to show muslims as crazies not christians.
About christians, they do the same stuff. do you want me to mention the data about female genital mutilation for christian societies and compare it with neighbor muslim societies? or do you wanna make me mention the crazy stuff that Hindus, and christian do in South Asia, and how they lack basic hygiene, and how frequent they commit rape? Do you wanna make me mention about Christian West Africans in Liberia, ... which have not left any girl non-raped in their country as some researchers say?
obviously if you compare christians in Europe with muslims in South Asia, you would find a better situation, but, what if you compare an european muslim country like Azerbaijan, with 99.9% literacy rate with any non-1st world christian country? Then christians will fail on any social progress factor.
The point is about religious extremism, not only islam. Extremist muslims have more money and are more in focus of media camera, so they are more viewed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> I think you did not read my comment or maybe ignored it since you are a christian. both central african case, and armenian case are very recent. Do you remember one Syrian who ate heart of an assadist, and how it was broadcasted? central africans did a more horrifying crime against 100 persons, but it was not broadcasted. The reason? media coverage wants to show muslims as crazies not christians.
> About christians, they do the same stuff. do you want me to mention the data about female genital mutilation for christian societies and compare it with neighbor muslim societies? or do you wanna make me mention the crazy stuff that Hindus, and christian do in South Asia, and how they lack basic hygiene, and how frequent they commit rape? Do you wanna make me mention about Christian West Africans in Liberia, ... which have not left any girl non-raped in their country as some researchers say?
> obviously if you compare christians in Europe with muslims in South Asia, you would find a better situation, but, what if you compare an european muslim country like Azerbaijan, with 99.9% literacy rate with any non-1st world christian country? Then christians will fail on any social progress factor.
> The point is about religious extremism, not only islam. Extremist muslims have more money and are more in focus of media camera, so they are more viewed.


I don't believe in Christianity. I am agnostic. I said that I was born into Christian background but also a very secular one. By the way Christians in Sri Lanka don't have any hatred towards Muslims under any reason. In fact I was branded as racist or Islamophobe few times for speaking against ultra liberal attitude of some people.

Your argument is wrong. Sure I did watch some video posted in this site about the crimes of Central African Christian and it was disgusting and I condemn it. It's also true that the cases of that country are not shown on popular media. But at the same time there are many Muslim countries that stay off the radar too. For instance, do you know that m Maldives recently introduced a law that states only Sunni Muslims can be citizens of that country? Do you also know that many people lost their home due to it and there were cases of people committing suicide. Did jt make it to the popular media? No. Take a look at Burma and the media hype it created and then take a look at what happened to the Libyan christians after the revolution. It also did not make it to the news because it would go agaunst the interests of wester countries.

I didn't ignore Armenia. I just don't know enough about it to respond but I know that they have favourable opinionn towards Iran which is an Islamic republic. And also as I know Azerbaijan is not classified as a European country. Bosnia, Albania and Turkey are the only Muslim-majority European countries. Sure Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, Turkey etc. are successful Muslim-majority countries but you should also keep in mind that they are secular countries. And by the way that being said you can't ignore the fair share of maniacs in those countries as well. Recently I saw a website dedicated for Azeri jihadists in ISIS. That also acts as evidence for the fact that even among muslims only a handful of incidents or countries that come to spotlight while the others are ignored. If we include all the non-popular crimes of islamists, the list would go even further.


----------



## rmi5

Azizam said:


> I don't believe in Christianity. I am agnostic. I said that I was born into Christian background but also a very secular one. By the way Christians in Sri Lanka don't have any hatred towards Muslims under any reason. In fact I was branded as racist or Islamophobe few times for speaking against ultra liberal attitude of some people.
> 
> Your argument is wrong. Sure I did watch some video posted in this site about the crimes of Central African Christian and it was disgusting and I condemn it. It's also true that the cases of that country are not shown on popular media. But at the same time there are many Muslim countries that stay off the radar too. For instance, do you know that m Maldives recently introduced a law that states only Sunni Muslims can be citizens of that country? Do you also know that many people lost their home due to it and there were cases of people committing suicide. Did jt make it to the popular media? No. Take a look at Burma and the media hype it created and then take a look at what happened to the Libyan christians after the revolution. It also did not make it to the news because it would go agaunst the interests of wester countries.
> 
> I didn't ignore Armenia. I just don't know enough about it to respond but I know that they have favourable opinionn towards Iran which is an Islamic republic. And also as I know Azerbaijan is not classified as a European country. Bosnia, Albania and Turkey are the only Muslim-majority European countries. Sure Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, Turkey etc. are successful Muslim-majority countries but you should also keep in mind that they are secular countries. And by the way that being said you can't ignore the fair share of maniacs in those countries as well. Recently I saw a website dedicated for Azeri jihadists in ISIS. That also acts as evidence for the fact that even among muslims only a handful of incidents or countries that come to spotlight while the others are ignored. If we include all the non-popular crimes of islamists, the list would go even further.



Well unfortunately you don't have a healthy approach or open mind for a discussion. I am telling it to you in a friendly manner. Maybe it's because of your south Asian background, or something else, but. whatever it is, you could not read my comment without bias.

My point was exactly the fact that all countries are not equal in the media, and ME of course attracts much more attention than christian crime in Central Africa. Then you bring another example like Maldivs, in which was not against my argument.

About media bias against muslims, it is obvious as well. For example why should media care about Hindus, or Buddhists? oil, gas, other stuff are in muslim middle eastern lands, not in Hindustan, or thailand. The difference of coverage of news about ME compared to coverage of news about Africa, south Asia, ... is very clear for obvious reasons.

About Azerbaijan, she is located in caucasus and in europe as you can do a simple google search. Anyway, whether in Europe or not, my argument is correct, since Azerbaijan social progress as a muslim country, is decades or centuries ahead of the non 1st world christian majority countries, and even higher in some aspects, like literacy rate, ... even compared to some 1st world christian countries.

I did not see any argument in your post, and it was just a hate speech. If you don't have a healthy mentality for a discussion, don't quote my posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

rmi5 said:


> Well unfortunately you don't have a healthy approach or open mind for a discussion. I am telling it to you in a friendly manner. Maybe it's because of your south Asian background, or something else, but. whatever it is, you could not read my comment without bias.
> 
> My point was exactly the fact that all countries are not equal in the media, and ME of course attracts much more attention than christian crime in Central Africa. Then you bring another example like Maldivs, in which was not against my argument.
> 
> About media bias against muslims, it is obvious as well. For example why should media care about Hindus, or Buddhists? oil, gas, other stuff are in muslim middle eastern lands, not in Hindustan, or thailand. The difference of coverage of news about ME compared to coverage of news about Africa, south Asia, ... is very clear for obvious reasons.
> 
> About Azerbaijan, she is located in caucasus and in europe as you can do a simple google search. Anyway, whether in Europe or not, my argument is correct, since Azerbaijan social progress as a muslim country, is decades or centuries ahead of the non 1st world christian majority countries, and even higher in some aspects, like literacy rate, ... even compared to some 1st world christian countries.
> 
> I did not see any argument in your post, and it was just a hate speech. If you don't have a healthy mentality for a discussion, don't quote my posts.


If you can't counter arguments pleas don't resort to personal attacks. One thing I noticed about most members on this forum is that once someone runs out of things, he/she starts taking on his/her opponent's origin which is quite funny. 

I have no time for silly little arguments so I will stop here. Have a good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> I did not see any argument in your post, and it was just a hate speech. If you don't have a healthy mentality for a discussion, don't quote my posts.



I agree, I had same problem with him. You made good points. But he was on a mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> I agree, I had same problem with him. You made good points. But he was on a mission.


Bro, I am also getting older, and lose the interest to discuss with kids who lack basic logical thinking abilities. 
BTW, who is the beautiful lady in your avatar? future Mrs. Falcon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Bro, I am also getting older, and lose the interest to discuss with kids who lack basic logical thinking abilities.
> BTW, who is the beautiful lady in your avatar? future Mrs. Falcon?



I wish, she's taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> I wish, she's taken.



uhhh ... maybe she has a hotter sister? Don't lose your hopes bro. 
BTW, what's her name?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> uhhh ... maybe she has a hotter sister? Don't lose your hopes bro.
> BTW, what's her name?



Brunette Shakira. 

She's older now, but in her late 20's-early 30's she was most gorgeous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> Brunette Shakira.
> 
> She's older now, but in her late 20's-early 30's she was most gorgeous.


Shakira, seriously? 
I am such a pop music virgin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Shakira, seriously?
> I am such a pop music virgin



You never heard of her?  

That was when hip hop music was interesting. Nowadays it's okay. But edm has taken over in my opinion for quality on consistent basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Daneshmand said:


> I did not mean that Hindus were pushed towards secular education. I said, prioritized. British were smart governors. They did not unnecessarily create such discrimination that could jeopardize their political power. Rather, they were looking favorably to Hindus being in position of rpower than Muslims or Sikhs. But your larger point about British outlawing Farsi is correct in that, the entire educated class of Muslims suddenly became officially "illiterate" and thus left out of structures of power and decision making.




I would like to a highlight a very important point that both you and @KingMamba are missing, that is of traditions.

Indian Hindus, and i should be precise here Hindu Brahmins, had a strong intellectual tradition. A worth of Brahmin in India was always dependent on his intellectual achievement. Brahmins , along with some vaishyas ( trade related part ), run administration in all Hindu kingdoms of India, and as you would see in the map that i would post ( from British archives so one could not insinuate fraud) , Islamic rule in India simply folded after death of Bahadur Shah-I ( Son of Aurangzeb ). Most of India was ruled by Hindu kingdoms thus providing ample employment opportunity to Brahmins.

On top of it, Muslim bureaucracy was Persianized. Muslim Kings imported their top bureaucrats either from Persia or from Central Asia. Royal Imam of Mughals was from Bukhara. Whatever little was left , except Judicial and religious positions, was filled by local Hindus ( usually Brahmins ) as they were the most educated people in India, partly due to the fact that mostly lower caste and landowning castes (since they cannot move out of Islamic rule) converted to Islam. This lead to a situation in where there was no local indigenous intellectual tradition among Indian Muslims, barring religious, due to lack of nurturing. Even Urdu is a creole which originated in Mughal army camps rather than academic institutes. Urdu is practically Hindi with lot of Persian and Arabic loanwords, and a point that should be noted is that it was never patronized by state. That is the reason that I being a north Indian could understand Urdu completely ( except when it is written in nastliq script which i could not read ).Even ancestors of your Ayatollah Khomeini were employed in Oudh court. Once Oudh collapsed, they packed their bags and left for Iran.

This meant that was no Indigenous caste among Muslims which could compete with Brahmins in Scale.

The court language of India being Persian is also a myth. Persian was court language only of Mughals ( who were restricted to Delhi as Maratha's vassal for 100 years before Britishers overran India), Oudh,Bengal, and Hyderabad. It's abolition as such did not had that much detrimental effect on Muslims as Indian muslims spoke Urdu which is mutually intelligible with Hindi. Urdu, developed it's literary tradition after the fall of Islamic rule in India as it came out of shadow of Persian only then.



Combination of these factors ensured that Hindus , Brahmins to be exact, were much better placed to grab Bureaucratic and technical jobs in British empire. Here it should be noted that initially British top Bureaucracy was 100% British.Neither Hindus nor Muslim got good jobs in British India. First Indian to ever qualify for ICS post was Satyendra Tagore in 1863,and Indians become majority in Indian Civil services only after 1945. In these condition, part of population having strong intellectual traditions was able to persevere till situation change in their favor.

This could be seen in today's India where Brahmins even though are only 3.5% of population hold close to 70% of Government jobs. Here an extract from Kushwant singh's book.



> Brahmins form no more than 3.5 per cent of the population of our country...today they hold as much as 70 per cent of top government jobs. In the senior echelons of the civil service from the rank of deputy secretaries upward, out of 500 there are 310 Brahmins, i.e. 63 per cent; of the 26 state chief secretaries, 19 are Brahmins; of the 27 Governors and Lt Governors, 13 are Brahmins; of the 16 Supreme Court judges, 9 are Brahmins; of the 330 judges of high courts, 166 are Brahmins; of 140 ambassadors, 58 are Brahmins; of the total 3,300 IAS officers, 2,376 are Brahmins.



www.outlookindia.com | The Doctor And The Saint

This after 22.5% of governmental post at all level in India were reserved for SC(15%)/ST(7.5%) since 1950, and 49.5% of Government Jobs are reserved SC(15%),ST(7.5%), OBC(27%) since 1989, hence could not be filled by Brahmins. And all Top bureaucratic jobs in India are filled by Open competitive exams ( either on OMR sheets or in writing ) in which even name of participant is not known to evaluators ( Competition is fair ).


A parallel of this is seen in Economics also, where people belonging to traditional Trading castes, Vaishyas, Jains, and Parsis have come to dominate whole trade scenario of India. Today most of Indian industries and companies are owned by them.

And in Military. Muslims, Rajputs and Sikhs, who had strong martial traditions, were over-represented in British-Indian Army ,and Sikhs and Rajputs still are over-represented in Indian Army ( 2% of Sikhs have 20% strength ).


Muslims in India have been victim of neglect show by Islamic rulers to Indian converts, due to patronizing of Persians and Turks, which did not allowed and local tradition to flourish among muslims thus leaving them incapable of competing when Islamic rule was no more.

An example of this could be seen by comparing list of mathematicians from India. *All *Indian mathematicians are Hindu, patronized by Hindu Kings. Not a single mathematician from India is Muslim.

List of Indian mathematicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Here is the map of India before Britishers started their Indian campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> You never heard of her?
> 
> That was when hip hop music was interesting. Nowadays it's okay. But edm has taken over in my opinion for quality on consistent basis.



I am not that much pop virgin, bro. I have heard about her, but never saw her young age photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

anonymus said:


> I would like to a highlight a very important point that both you and @KingMamba are missing, that is of traditions.
> 
> Indian Hindus, and i should be precise here Hindu Brahmins, had a strong intellectual tradition. A worth of Brahmin in India was always dependent on his intellectual achievement. Brahmins , along with some vaishyas ( trade related part ), run administration in all Hindu kingdoms of India, and as you would see in the map that i would post ( from British archives so one could not insinuate fraud) , Islamic rule in India simply folded after death of Bahadur Shah-I ( Son of Aurangzeb ). Most of India was ruled by Hindu kingdoms thus providing ample employment opportunity to Brahmins.
> 
> On top of it, Muslim bureaucracy was Persianized. Muslim Kings imported their top bureaucrats either from Persia or from Central Asia. Royal Imam of Mughals was from Bukhara. Whatever little was left , except Judicial and religious positions, was filled by local Hindus ( usually Brahmins ) as they were the most educated people in India, partly due to the fact that mostly lower caste and landowning castes (since they cannot move out of Islamic rule) converted to Islam. This lead to a situation in where there was no local indigenous intellectual tradition among Indian Muslims, barring religious, due to lack of nurturing. Even Urdu is a creole which originated in Mughal army camps rather than academic institutes. Urdu is practically Hindi with lot of Persian and Arabic loanwords, and a point that should be noted is that it was never patronized by state. That is the reason that I being a north Indian could understand Urdu completely ( except when it is written in nastliq script which i could not read ).Even ancestors of your Ayatollah Khomeini were employed in Oudh court. Once Oudh collapsed, they packed their bags and left for Iran.
> 
> This meant that was no Indigenous caste among Brahmins which could compete with them in Scale.
> 
> The court language of India being Persian is also a myth. Persian was court language only of Mughals ( who were restricted to Delhi as Maratha's vassal for 100 years before Britishers overran India), Oudh,Bengal, and Hyderabad. It's abolition as such did not had that much detrimental effect on Muslims as Indian muslims spoke Urdu which is mutually intelligible with Hindi. Urdu, developed it's literary tradition after the fall of Islamic rule in India as it came out of shadow of Persian only then.
> 
> 
> 
> Combination of these factors ensured that Hindus , Brahmins to be exact, were much better placed to grab Bureaucratic and technical jobs in British empire. Here it should be noted that initially British top Bureaucracy was 100% British.Neither Hindus nor Muslim got good jobs in British India. First Indian to ever qualify for ICS post was Satyendra Tagore in 1863,and Indians become majority in Indian Civil services only after 1945. In these condition, part of population having strong intellectual traditions was able to persevere till situation change in their favor.
> 
> This could be seen in today's India where Brahmins even though are only 3.5% of population hold close to 70% of Government jobs. Here an extract from Kushwant singh's book.
> 
> 
> 
> www.outlookindia.com | The Doctor And The Saint
> 
> This after 22.5% of governmental post at all level in India were reserved for SC(15%)/ST(7.5%) since 1950, and 49.5% of Government Jobs are reserved SC(15%),ST(7.5%), OBC(27%) since 1989, hence could not be filled by Brahmins. And all Top bureaucratic jobs in India are filled by Open competitive exams ( either on OMR sheets or in writing ) in which even name of participant is not known to evaluators ( Competition is fair ).
> 
> 
> A parallel of this is seen in Economics also, where people belonging to traditional Trading castes, Vaishyas, Jains, and Parsis have come to dominate whole trade scenario of India. Today most of Indian industries and companies are owned by them.
> 
> And in Military. Muslims, Rajputs and Sikhs, who had strong martial traditions, were over-represented in British-Indian Army ,and Sikhs and Rajputs still are over-represented in Indian Army ( 2% of Sikhs have 20% strength ).
> 
> 
> Muslims in India have been victim of neglect show by Islamic rulers to Indian converts, due to patronizing of Persians and Turks, which did not allowed and local tradition to flourish among muslims thus leaving them incapable of competing when Islamic rule was no more.
> 
> An example of this could be seen by comparing list of mathematicians from India. *All *Indian mathematicians are Hindu, patronized by Hindu Kings. Not a single mathematician from India is Muslim.
> 
> List of Indian mathematicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here is the map of India before Britishers started their Indian campaign.
> 
> View attachment 177293​



Thanks for your informative post. Overall, science has never been a strong tradition of Muslims anywhere. But even in India, it was after the coming of British that Hindus (rather Brahmins) shone in sciences. Yes, there were some sporadic learning and discoveries before, but nothing at the scale that happened after the British involvement. Another thing though (that I do not personally agree with), is the caste system which you mentioned, could have contributed to this situation by promoting a "caste destined to learn". So, perhaps it can be argued, the British when planning for management of human resources in India, used this already existing ancient system to promote and favor Brahmins. But that is just a thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

rmi5 said:


> In the central Africa, basically a group of christians, cut alive muslims body and started to eat them. Due to the ban on graphic stuff, I cannot post the link, but you can easily search the news which is for 1 year ago.
> In azerbaijan-Armenia conflict, Armenians christians skinned alive a six years old girl, and one of Armenians proudly published it in a book called the things that I do for Jesus Christ.
> Do you wanna tell me that these are not religious based?
> The difference is that muslims have lower hand, and they are located in a strategic place filled with oils, so their crimes gets publicizes more easily.
> Christianity is no better than islam at all. They slaved more people than muslims(If I remember correctly, they slaved 28 millions of Africans, and muslims slaved 26 millions of them), they killed enormous number of people for apostasy, or being women during witch hunting, ...
> The difference are media being christian oriented and also many of christians living in industrialized countries, hence became modern and forgot about Christianity principles.




Frankly, most of religiously motivated violence in world is/was doing of Abrahmic religions. Even mass murdering mongols like Genghis Khan and Hugalu Khan , follower of Tengri shamanism , were extraordinarily secular. This was one of the factor which lead to them getting Shia support.

But if we consider genocide of cannites as allegorical rather than historical, Jews would be second most peaceful religion ( mostly due to lack of opportunities ) after Jains. 

No one could beat Jains as they as so fanatic in peace department that they do not even consume wheat since it's production hurt plants. According to Jain philosophy, everything has Soul (JIva), just level is different. Non living things have one Jiva, Plants have two Jiva, Animals including Human have three. In Jain tradition, even consuming Flora which has been harvested in a way that Plant has been killed is considered murder. So apart from consumption of any kind of meat, consumption of roots and tubers and Corns like Wheat or Maize is prohibited. They subsist on lentil soup and fruits.


----------



## rmi5

anonymus said:


> Frankly, most of religiously motivated violence in world is/was doing of Abrahmic religions. Even mass murdering mongols like Genghis Khan and Hugalu Khan , follower of Tengri shamanism , were extraordinarily secular. This was one of the factor which lead to them getting Shia support.
> 
> But if we consider genocide of cannites as allegorical rather than historical, Jews would be second most peaceful religion ( mostly due to lack of opportunities ) after Jains.
> 
> No one could beat Jains as they as so fanatic in peace department that they do not even consume wheat since it's production hurt plants. According to Jain philosophy, everything has Soul (JIva), just level is different. Non living things have one Jiva, Plants have two Jiva, Animals including Human have three. In Jain tradition, even consuming Flora which has been harvested in a way that Plant has been killed is considered murder. So apart from consumption of any kind of meat, consumption of roots and tubers and Corns like Wheat or Maize is prohibited. They subsist on lentil soup and fruits.



I don't know about Jainism.
But, about Hinduism, No, hindus are not peaceful either. There has been many incidents, like the one that Modi himself is somehow engaged in it, that hindus have committed atrocities.
Although, my main problem with hinduism, is not violence against other religions, rather is creating a massive system for abusing hundreds of millions of people lives and make them live miserable under the title of untouchable, or other stuff. Also, inhumane practices like Sati, in which they were burning a widow after her husband was died, are other forms of crimes against humanity.
To be honest, India, as a big subcontinent with 1/4 of world population, has had a minimum contribution to world science and culture, and I do blame the sick system of hinduism responsible for this. Hinduism just makes people numb about their real life under different pretexts.
Abrahamic religions on the contrary, will not numb people, rather, they promote their followers to be ambitious and seek for more land, power, economy, ... The result is obvious for these religions. On a personal level, they lead people to achieve more, but on the society scale, they promote unending wars.
Personally, I think all of these religions are doomed. Eastern systems of believes, make people numb, Abrahamics fail on the society level, ... all of them have big problems.


----------



## anonymus

Daneshmand said:


> Thanks for your informative post. Overall, science has never been a strong tradition of Muslims anywhere. But even in India, it was after the coming of British that Hindus (rather Brahmins) shone in sciences. Yes, there were some sporadic learning and discoveries before, but nothing at the scale that happened after the British involvement. Another thing though (that I do not personally agree with), is the caste system which you mentioned, could have contributed to this situation by promoting a "caste destined to learn". So, perhaps it can be argued, the British when planning for management of human resources in India, used this already existing ancient system to promote and favor Brahmins. But that is just a thought.



It was more of attributes engendered by tradition rather than promotion by British which lead to domination of Civil services by a particular caste.

If you read my write completely, you would know that British , promoted Britishers only. There were 0 Indians in civil service till 1863 ,and till 1912 ICS was predominantly ( <80% ) British ,and had British majority till 1945.


This phenomenon as you see in India vis-a-vis Brahmins is a universal phenomenon, not something limited to India.Whenever there is paradigm shift in social conditions, people who are best placed to gain an advantage take lead over those who are not.

An example, i would say most convincing example, of this would be Jews.Jews were persecuted in Europe and were barred from holding any lands, were restricted to separate quarters, and have to wear a identifier insignia. Only moneylending was open to them.When power in Europe use to be derived from land holdings, they were at the bottom of European social totem pole. But when power of liquid currency became supreme, due to industrial revolution and European expansion, Jews position improved and improved to such an extent that they become most powerful people in Europe. This was due to fact that Jews had much better understanding of how money works due to institutional memory passed down from generation to generation.This happened when Jews were Hated, and are still hated, in most of Europe.


This is also the reason that Western countries are most powerful today. Modern Science, originated in west, which gave first movers advantage. India and China would never be able to become as scientifically advanced as US , barring a epochal transition, because West has an advantage of 30-50 years over us. By the time we master some technology, it is already obsolete.

This differentiation is also seen in dominance of type of military tactics in different regions of the world. Europe, which has a rugged topography is a place where infantry dominates over cavalry , so we had a roman empire there who had best infantry of all times but sucked balls in cavalry. It could be also seen from Indian History. Turks, who were masters of light cavalry, found it extremely difficult to defeat Indian Kings with strong cavalry contingent. It took 3 generations of warfare to subdue Kabulshahi Dynasty ,but it took only 12 years for Turks to overrun Gangetic plains, which have flat terrain thus favoring cavalry, because of their superior cavalry tactics. Same turks failed against Rajputs which had strong cavalry themselves and Himalyan Kingdoms,Central ,and South India, which due to rugged terrain did not favored cavalry.


Similar is the case with Muslims today. Islamic civilization was based on militarism, not Science. SO in today's world where wars are fought by Scientists and Engineers, Islamic countries have fallen behind West which has supremacy in S&T department.If Scientist somehow magically disappear, there is a good chance that Islam would overrun west.




Daneshmand said:


> Thanks for your informative post. *Overall, science has never been a strong tradition of Muslims anywhere. But even in India, it was after the coming of British that Hindus (rather Brahmins) shone in sciences.*.





rmi5 said:


> To be honest, India, as a big subcontinent with 1/4 of world population, has had a minimum contribution to world science and culture, and I do blame the sick system of hinduism responsible for this. Hinduism just makes people numb about their real life under different pretexts.



I will address this point first as this is common to both your posts. I would answer other parts of @rmi5 post later.

India being backward in Science is a myth. India, historically, was very advanced in Philosophy, Astronomy, Medicine, Metallurgy, linguistics,and Mathematics. India sucked in Geographical knowledge and writing chronological history, first attempt on which was made by Kalhana in 1200CE (*Rājatarangiṇī) *. This myth is a side-effect of dominant western thought. *Lot *of Indian ( and to some extent Persian too ) scientific knowledge is attributed to Arabs as Arabs act as courier between Indian and Europe ( there is no way for thought exchange between India and Europe bypassing Arabs before 1498CE). So Indian place decimal number system and achievement in Algebra are attributed to Arabs.

One such example is brahmagupta. His book *Brāhmasphuṭasiddhānta *was translated by Al-fazari as Sini-al-Arab and formed basis of further works of Al-Khwarizmi.

This is only an odd example. Indian mathematical achievement are numerous and India always had a strong tradition of mathematics. You could review this list yourself. List of Indian mathematicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia They are not known worldwide because today's dominant intellectual thought is western thought which is based in work of Greeks rather than Indians.An example of this would be Rolle's theorem. This theorem was given by Bhaskara-II of India but it is attributed to Michel rolles.

You could go through works of Indian mathematecians if you like to.

List of Indian mathematicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In medicine, Sushruta wrote Sushruta Samhita in 600BCE ( he is known as father of surgery) which along with Charaka samhita from 900 BCE jointly constitute Ayurveda which till advent of modern medicine was best encyclopedia of medicine.

Sanskrit, is one of the oldest recorded language in History with it's oldest inscriptions being from treaty between Hitties and Mittani in 1400BCE. and is has largest amount of literature from 1000BCE era, to the extent that Rig-Veda is used by academics to study history of both India and Iran as inscription in Avestan from that time are few.
Indo-Aryan superstrate in Mitanni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Damascus steel did not originated in Damascus. It originated in India. Europeans named it Damascus steel because they got it from Damascus.

Damascus steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is not to say that you people are at fault. Since western traditions dominate the world, achievement of any other civilization which did not contributed to Western thought are not well known. Even most of Indians did not know much about Indian history and culture as Indian government suppress it in order to not cause strife between Hindus and Muslims.

If you want to know more about Indian History and Culture , you could visit this thread.

Ancient and Medieval achievements of the Indians - Historum - History Forums



So @rmi5 , Indians even after being 1/7 of world population today , ( not 1/4 as you have stated, and it was even lower in history before European population growth become -ve) did not have lowest Scientific achievements in History. If you compare 1500 years of non-muslim history of India ( 500BCE - 1000CE) with 1500 year of combined Islamic History ( 500 CE - 2000CE), Indians would outrank Muslims (who are 1/4 of total world population) more-so because Golden age of Islamic knowledge lasted for very short period ( 300 years) before Al-Ghazali declared Science and Mathematics as Heresy.

A factor, and most important factor, that contributed to decline of Indian civilization from 1000CE onward is attributed to wholesale destruction brought by Muslims onto India. Mahmud of Ghazni wiped out ( and took pride in doing so ) institutes of higher education from North India.

As noted by Al-Biruni,a muslim himself



> In the interest of his successors he constructed, in order to weaken the Indian frontier, those roads on which afterwards his son Mahmud marched into India during a period of thirty years and more. God be merciful to both father and son! Mahmud utterly ruined the prosperity of the country, and performed there wonderful exploits, by which the Hindus became like atoms of dust scattered in all directions, and like a tale of old in the mouth of the people. Their scattered remains cherish, of course, the most inveterate aversion towards all Muslims. *This is the reason, too, why Hindu sciences have retired far away from those parts of the country conquered by us, and have fled to places which our hand cannot yet reach, to Kashmir, Benares, and other places.* And there the antagonism between them and all foreigners receives more and more nourishment both from political and religious sources



Mahmud of Ghazni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And Destruction of Universities ( along with slaying of all teachers and student present in complex) of Nalanda and Vikramshila by a Ghorid Muhammab-bin-Bakhtiyar Khilzi as written in Tabaqat-i-nasiri be minaj ul Shiraz.



> The Persian historian Minhaj-i-Siraj, in his chronicle the _Tabaqat-i-Nasiri_, reported that thousands of monks were burned alive and thousands beheaded as Khilji tried his best to uproot Buddhism. The burning of the library continued for several months and "smoke from the burning manuscripts hung for days like a dark pall over the low hills.



Ikhtiyar ad-Din Muhammad bin Bakhtiyar Khilji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Even Muslim Historians of India like Mohd. Habib of Aligarh Muslim University acknowledge that advent of Islam brought civilization decline in India, even though they attribute it to Barbarianism of Turks (Idea of Turks being a barbaric race is popular among muslim historians in India ) rather than to Islam.



> Thirdly, according to Habib there was also a racial factor: these Muslims were mostly Turks, savage riders from the steppes who would need several centuries before getting civilized by the wholesome influence of Islam. Their inborn barbarity cannot be attributed to the doctrines of Islam



Negationism In India - Chapter Two - Negationism In India





rmi5 said:


> Although, my main problem with hinduism, is not violence against other religions, rather is creating a massive system for abusing hundreds of millions of people lives and make them live miserable under the title of untouchable, or other stuff. Also, inhumane practices like Sati, in which they were burning a widow after her husband was died, are other forms of crimes against humanity.



Caste system has no relation to Hinduism, a point proven by existence of castes among Muslims and Christians and lack of mention of word caste ( jati in Hindi/sanskrit) in whole of Hindu literature, either religious or Secular.

Caste system among Muslims - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Caste system among Indian Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dalit Catholics petition Vatican against ‘discrimination’

I should explain Indian social structure here in some detail.


In Hinduism there are Four Varnas: Brahmins ( Scholars), Ksatriyas ( warriors ), Vaishyas( traders ) , and Shudra ( Cultivators and Artisans) with an additional category of outcastes ( doing menial work like carrying garbage and as executioners). These even though not recognized by Hindu religious philosophy , but are considered part of Hinduism as they were mentioned in secular literature which has religious overtones. The membership of these groups is not permanent and any one could rise or fall on scale based on it's deeds.

This is evident from example of Vishvamitra who was a Ksatriya but became a Brahmin by pursuing intellectual pusuits. Apart from this, all Ksatriyas in South India were originally Shudras who became Ksatriya by Parataking military activities and sucessfully defending kingdoms they created.

Untouchability, is also not mentioned anywhere in Hindu texts,except in case of Chandals who were Royal executioner and undertakers. It got generalized on Dalits or Panchams pretty late around 1300CE.

Apart from this Hindus had a parallel Gotra system which was constituted in order to prevent incest ( you could not marry in your own Gotra ). They are family trees traced to ancestors in antiquity. For example: My Gotra is bhardwaj, so i could not marry a girl hailing from same Gotra.

This is one of good books ( written by a Britisher so you need not worry about neutrality ) . Though being 70 year old, it misses out a lot of things like chronology of Indian Kings which was researched after his death.

Wonder That Was India: A.L. Basham: 9780330439091: Amazon.com: Books


Caste, on the other hand are groups of people who claim or assume similar origin, and thus are permanent. They are not mentioned in any Hindu text because most of them formed after religious activity has ceased on part of Hindus.

Origin of castes is varied. In Hindus a caste could fall squarely in a varna,or in between varnas. Most of trader or Vaishya caste today originated from Artisan and Traders Guilds in Ancient India. For example: My own caste is considerd a cross between Brahmin and Rajput ( Kshatriya ) caste. By Gotra, which denote ancestory, i am a Brahmin ,but most of members of my Caste has taken up militaristic duties. So it is considered a cross of Brahmins and Rajputs. Muslim converts from my caste take the surname Khan. A Caste, or individual could rise or fall in scale of Varna depending on his conduct.


Among Muslims, Social division occurs on three level: Ashraf, Azlaf, Arzal which could be considered similar to varnas among Hindus. This classification was constituted by Zaiuddin Barani, a turkish scholar who established it by fatwah-e-jahandari. Ashraf muslims are high born muslims who trace their lineage to muhammad and High caste hindu converts ( Brahmins; there are more Syeds in India than Gulf+Iran combined), Azlaf ie low caste converts( from Vaishya and Shudras) and lowest Arzals ( from Pancham/Dalits/outcastes ).

Along with this, muslims have castes among themselves which they call Biradris ( literal meaning brotherhood).


That been said, Castes should be seen in a historical prespective. Caste system, by modern standards is retrograde but Historically it was most liberal of any system in the world ( where slavery was present till 150 years ago).India, especially Hindu India did not had any slaves. So even the most lowest on Caste Hierarchy ( a chandal ) has free agency. He could not be enslaved, killed, or Sold, and neither could his property be confiscated by someone from higher class. The only disadvantage he faced was that he could not marry someone from Higher caste and was excluded from education system. His condition was much better than that of medieval slave.




rmi5 said:


> Hinduism just makes people numb about their real life under different pretexts.
> Abrahamic religions on the contrary, will not numb people, rather, they promote their followers to be ambitious and seek for more land, power, economy, ... The result is obvious for these religions. On a personal level, they lead people to achieve more, but on the society scale, they promote unending wars.



While i would agree with you that Hinduism make people insular, but it does begs a question; In comparison to whom?

When compared to modern secular thought, Hinduism does make people insular. But i would not agree with your assertion that it makes people insular when compared to Abrahmic religions.

The whole "Hindus are insular" was a racial construct propagated by British and does not have any logical explanation. Europeans under the firm hand of Church were as much insular as Hindus, if not more.

Regarding Indians dis-interest in conquests, it has to be seen in view of geographical realities. India has second most Arable land in world ( even though being seventh in total area), has largest irrigated land in the world and is 1/3 as large as whole of Europe. India has always been a land of Plenty where fertile alluvial is 4000meter thick (thus is unexhaustibe). Northern and Eastern reaches of India are lined up by unpassable Himalayan cordilleras ( four parallel ranges with average height of 6000m ), Ocean in south and Deserts ( dast-e-lut and Dat-e-Kavir ) and Central Asian steppes ( which before irrigation were only good for grazing) to North and North east.

Land use statistics by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Indians never had any need to expand beyond it's borders.

Indian geographical extent is sometime lost on people because maps use mercator projection. In this projection size of landmasses increase as one moves towards poles.They become popular as a line drawn on mercator maps gave true bearings thus proving themselves to be a good navigational tools.



> the Mercator projection distorts the size and shape of large objects, as the scale increases from the Equator to the poles, where it becomes infinite.



Mercator projection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Even if you view history as a whole, most of Ancient and medieval conquests have been carried out by Steppe nomads and have coincided with beginning of little ice age or out of desperation. During favorable whether condition livestock of steppe nomads increases, so when weather conditions become unfavorable they have to either let their horses die or invade their neighbour using those horses. Mongol invasion started at the beginning of little ice age. And Arabian conquest of Byzatine and Persia started after a long spell of good weather. There may have been many religious preachers before muhammad, but they were not able cement their power since they did not have military resources that muhammad had at their disposal.

The invasion of Huns or Hepthalite as they are called in India started around 500CE. This was because of construction of Great wall of China. It's successful construction started a domino effect by limiting eastward extent of Turco-Mongol tribes thus making pressure on eastern edge of their dominion. One tribe displaced other who in turn displaced other finally with Persia and India being invaded by those tribes.



rmi5 said:


> But, about Hinduism, No, hindus are not peaceful either. There has been many incidents, like the one that Modi himself is somehow engaged in it, that hindus have committed atrocities.



While there are some examples of religious violence on part of Hindus ( though much less than Abrahmics ), you have taken up a wrong example to demonstrate it ( Thus the correction ).

The incident you are referring to is 2001-02 Gujarat riots. Those riots were started when Muslims burnt a train full of Hindu Pilgrims resulting in death of 59 people and injuring another 48. Hindus started riots against muslims which lead to death of 790 muslims and 254 Hindus. Modi is accused of not controlling these riots for first three days as he took three days to call Army to quell riots ( though his neighbouring state of Maharashtra and Rajasthan which were under Congress rule refused to send Armed Police from their state ).

Now whatever one's view may be on violence or even religious violence , one could not expect Hindus to sit back and suffer aggression done bu Muslims onto them in silence.Burning of Sabarmati express was unilateral and unprovoked aggression done by Muslims onto Hindus, as a collective. You could not expect that a government with it's limited power could contain anger and bloodthirst of 95% of it's population. Government agencies like Police ( including that of US ) are always outnumbered and outgunned and are not equipped to deal with mass uprisings. There is nothing Modi could have done.



rmi5 said:


> I don't know about Jainism.



Probably because they do not indulge is newsworthy acts.



rmi5 said:


> Personally, I think all of these religions are doomed. Eastern systems of believes, make people numb, Abrahamics fail on the society level, ... all of them have big problems.



I myself am an agonist. If you remember a conversation we had on this thread some 11 months- a year ago ,when some Iranian started abusing Atheist and foreign migrated Iranians ( you use to have Iran's flag at that time ); I have stated that according to what i believe and what is possible by strict application is that existence of god could not be determined.

Science, could and has refuted existence of a control-freak god as he is depicted in most tradition, but Science could not disprove the idea of existence of a God as our Knowledge, senses and techniques suffer from limitation, of being limited by capability of it's possessor ie human. This is one of an axiom of epistemology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 Just came back from the cinema. Instead of having the movie on my mind (watched the new Hobbit movie), I was thinking about that Carlin video you sent me, specifically about the part where he talked about consumerism. We had free 3D Ultra AVX D-Box tickets. Basically the movie was in 3D, but the screen was wall to wall (kind of like iMAX) and in full HD (normal cinema screens are sometimes shitty, but these were like a HD TV monitor) and the surround sound was 7.1 surround. The seats vibrated and moved around on their own throughout the action scenes! Basically it was a 4D movie. It was a very interesting experience, but I thought 3D was a gimmick and they couldn't top themselves any time soon. They did, and they did it with vengeance. When I say the seats vibrated and moved around I'm not kidding. They literally rocked back and forth and in some scene the vibration was moving me in my seat. 

We didn't pay for the tickets (got them for free), but they cost 24 dollars a pop!! There's another cinema near by with leather seats and servers. You can order food and alcohol. Instead of the usual popcorn stand outside, there is a proper bar. The gimmicky crap they come up with every year is starting to get ridiculous. I must be getting old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

@anonymus I did not read all your posts but I read the first paragraph and I agree, I was just about to quote him and say that he is discrediting Hindus and acting like they cannot be good in education by his implication of being prioritized.

Actually Hindi is basically Urdu with Sanskrit learn words replacing Arabic and Persian which led to the language controversy. Both however are from the Hindustani language tree. However let us not get into this debate as it has been raging for a long time which came first. Your claim that Urdu developed in Muslim camps however has been disproved even by your fellow Hindus on this forum you can probably still find the thread on the subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

@Falcon29

I can't believe u have put shakira's picture as your avatar. She looks beautiful in black hairs. I have heard that Latin american shakira has Iranian or Lebanese root.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

IRAN 1802 said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> I can't believe u have put shakira's picture as your avatar. She looks beautiful in black hairs. I have heard that Latin american shakira has Iranian or Lebanese root.



She's half Colombian and half Lebanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Falcon29 said:


> She's half Colombian and half Lebanese.


Since she is Lebanese u have used her picture?


----------



## Falcon29

IRAN 1802 said:


> Since she is Lebanese u have used her picture?



No because she's good looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Falcon29 said:


> No because she's good looking.


Yep, she is one of favourite singers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

anonymus said:


> It was more of attributes engendered by tradition rather than promotion by British which lead to domination of Civil services by a particular caste.
> 
> If you read my write completely, you would know that British , promoted Britishers only. There were 0 Indians in civil service till 1863 ,and till 1912 ICS was predominantly ( <80% ) British ,and had British majority till 1945.
> 
> 
> This phenomenon as you see in India vis-a-vis Brahmins is a universal phenomenon, not something limited to India.Whenever there is paradigm shift in social conditions, people who are best placed to gain an advantage take lead over those who are not.
> 
> An example, i would say most convincing example, of this would be Jews.Jews were persecuted in Europe and were barred from holding any lands, were restricted to separate quarters, and have to wear a identifier insignia. Only moneylending was open to them.When power in Europe use to be derived from land holdings, they were at the bottom of European social totem pole. But when power of liquid currency became supreme, due to industrial revolution and European expansion, Jews position improved and improved to such an extent that they become most powerful people in Europe. This was due to fact that Jews had much better understanding of how money works due to institutional memory passed down from generation to generation.This happened when Jews were Hated, and are still hated, in most of Europe.
> 
> 
> This is also the reason that Western countries are most powerful today. Modern Science, originated in west, which gave first movers advantage. India and China would never be able to become as scientifically advanced as US , barring a epochal transition, because West has an advantage of 30-50 years over us. By the time we master some technology, it is already obsolete.
> 
> This differentiation is also seen in dominance of type of military tactics in different regions of the world. Europe, which has a rugged topography is a place where infantry dominates over cavalry , so we had a roman empire there who had best infantry of all times but sucked balls in cavalry. It could be also seen from Indian History. Turks, who were masters of light cavalry, found it extremely difficult to defeat Indian Kings with strong cavalry contingent. It took 3 generations of warfare to subdue Kabulshahi Dynasty ,but it took only 12 years for Turks to overrun Gangetic plains, which have flat terrain thus favoring cavalry, because of their superior cavalry tactics. Same turks failed against Rajputs which had strong cavalry themselves and Himalyan Kingdoms,Central ,and South India, which due to rugged terrain did not favored cavalry.
> 
> 
> Similar is the case with Muslims today. Islamic civilization was based on militarism, not Science. SO in today's world where wars are fought by Scientists and Engineers, Islamic countries have fallen behind West which has supremacy in S&T department.If Scientist somehow magically disappear, there is a good chance that Islam would overrun west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will address this point first as this is common to both your posts. I would answer other parts of @rmi5 post later.
> 
> India being backward in Science is a myth. India, historically, was very advanced in Philosophy, Astronomy, Medicine, Metallurgy, linguistics,and Mathematics. India sucked in Geographical knowledge and writing chronological history, first attempt on which was made by Kalhana in 1200CE (*Rājatarangiṇī) *. This myth is a side-effect of dominant western thought. *Lot *of Indian ( and to some extent Persian too ) scientific knowledge is attributed to Arabs as Arabs act as courier between Indian and Europe ( there is no way for thought exchange between India and Europe bypassing Arabs before 1498CE). So Indian place decimal number system and achievement in Algebra are attributed to Arabs.
> 
> One such example is brahmagupta. His book *Brāhmasphuṭasiddhānta *was translated by Al-fazari as Sini-al-Arab and formed basis of further works of Al-Khwarizmi.
> 
> This is only an odd example. Indian mathematical achievement are numerous and India always had a strong tradition of mathematics. You could review this list yourself. List of Indian mathematicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia They are not known worldwide because today's dominant intellectual thought is western thought which is based in work of Greeks rather than Indians.An example of this would be Rolle's theorem. This theorem was given by Bhaskara-II of India but it is attributed to Michel rolles.
> 
> You could go through works of Indian mathematecians if you like to.
> 
> List of Indian mathematicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In medicine, Sushruta wrote Sushruta Samhita in 600BCE ( he is known as father of surgery) which along with Charaka samhita from 900 BCE jointly constitute Ayurveda which till advent of modern medicine was best encyclopedia of medicine.
> 
> Sanskrit, is one of the oldest recorded language in History with it's oldest inscriptions being from treaty between Hitties and Mittani in 1400BCE. and is has largest amount of literature from 1000BCE era, to the extent that Rig-Veda is used by academics to study history of both India and Iran as inscription in Avestan from that time are few.
> Indo-Aryan superstrate in Mitanni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Damascus steel did not originated in Damascus. It originated in India. Europeans named it Damascus steel because they got it from Damascus.
> 
> Damascus steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is not to say that you people are at fault. Since western traditions dominate the world, achievement of any other civilization which did not contributed to Western thought are not well known. Even most of Indians did not know much about Indian history and culture as Indian government suppress it in order to not cause strife between Hindus and Muslims.
> 
> If you want to know more about Indian History and Culture , you could visit this thread.
> 
> Ancient and Medieval achievements of the Indians - Historum - History Forums
> 
> 
> 
> So @rmi5 , Indians even after being 1/7 of world population today , ( not 1/4 as you have stated, and it was even lower in history before European population growth become -ve) did not have lowest Scientific achievements in History. If you compare 1500 years of non-muslim history of India ( 500BCE - 1000CE) with 1500 year of combined Islamic History ( 500 CE - 2000CE), Indians would outrank Muslims (who are 1/4 of total world population) more-so because Golden age of Islamic knowledge lasted for very short period ( 300 years) before Al-Ghazali declared Science and Mathematics as Heresy.
> 
> A factor, and most important factor, that contributed to decline of Indian civilization from 1000CE onward is attributed to wholesale destruction brought by Muslims onto India. Mahmud of Ghazni wiped out ( and took pride in doing so ) institutes of higher education from North India.
> 
> As noted by Al-Biruni,a muslim himself
> 
> 
> 
> Mahmud of Ghazni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And Destruction of Universities ( along with slaying of all teachers and student present in complex) of Nalanda and Vikramshila by a Ghorid Muhammab-bin-Bakhtiyar Khilzi as written in Tabaqat-i-nasiri be minaj ul Shiraz.
> 
> 
> 
> Ikhtiyar ad-Din Muhammad bin Bakhtiyar Khilji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Even Muslim Historians of India like Mohd. Habib of Aligarh Muslim University acknowledge that advent of Islam brought civilization decline in India, even though they attribute it to Barbarianism of Turks (Idea of Turks being a barbaric race is popular among muslim historians in India ) rather than to Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Negationism In India - Chapter Two - Negationism In India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caste system has no relation to Hinduism, a point proven by existence of castes among Muslims and Christians and lack of mention of word caste ( jati in Hindi/sanskrit) in whole of Hindu literature, either religious or Secular.
> 
> Caste system among Muslims - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Caste system among Indian Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Dalit Catholics petition Vatican against ‘discrimination’
> 
> I should explain Indian social structure here in some detail.
> 
> 
> In Hinduism there are Four Varnas: Brahmins ( Scholars), Ksatriyas ( warriors ), Vaishyas( traders ) , and Shudra ( Cultivators and Artisans) with an additional category of outcastes ( doing menial work like carrying garbage and as executioners). These even though not recognized by Hindu religious philosophy , but are considered part of Hinduism as they were mentioned in secular literature which has religious overtones. The membership of these groups is not permanent and any one could rise or fall on scale based on it's deeds.
> 
> This is evident from example of Vishvamitra who was a Ksatriya but became a Brahmin by pursuing intellectual pusuits. Apart from this, all Ksatriyas in South India were originally Shudras who became Ksatriya by Parataking military activities and sucessfully defending kingdoms they created.
> 
> Untouchability, is also not mentioned anywhere in Hindu texts,except in case of Chandals who were Royal executioner and undertakers. It got generalized on Dalits or Panchams pretty late around 1300CE.
> 
> Apart from this Hindus had a parallel Gotra system which was constituted in order to prevent incest ( you could not marry in your own Gotra ). They are family trees traced to ancestors in antiquity. For example: My Gotra is bhardwaj, so i could not marry a girl hailing from same Gotra.
> 
> This is one of good books ( written by a Britisher so you need not worry about neutrality ) . Though being 70 year old, it misses out a lot of things like chronology of Indian Kings which was researched after his death.
> 
> Wonder That Was India: A.L. Basham: 9780330439091: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Caste, on the other hand are groups of people who claim or assume similar origin, and thus are permanent. They are not mentioned in any Hindu text because most of them formed after religious activity has ceased on part of Hindus.
> 
> Origin of castes is varied. In Hindus a caste could fall squarely in a varna,or in between varnas. Most of trader or Vaishya caste today originated from Artisan and Traders Guilds in Ancient India. For example: My own caste is considerd a cross between Brahmin and Rajput ( Kshatriya ) caste. By Gotra, which denote ancestory, i am a Brahmin ,but most of members of my Caste has taken up militaristic duties. So it is considered a cross of Brahmins and Rajputs. Muslim converts from my caste take the surname Khan. A Caste, or individual could rise or fall in scale of Varna depending on his conduct.
> 
> 
> Among Muslims, Social division occurs on three level: Ashraf, Azlaf, Arzal which could be considered similar to varnas among Hindus. This classification was constituted by Zaiuddin Barani, a turkish scholar who established it by fatwah-e-jahandari. Ashraf muslims are high born muslims who trace their lineage to muhammad and High caste hindu converts ( Brahmins; there are more Syeds in India than Gulf+Iran combined), Azlaf ie low caste converts( from Vaishya and Shudras) and lowest Arzals ( from Pancham/Dalits/outcastes ).
> 
> Along with this, muslims have castes among themselves which they call Biradris ( literal meaning brotherhood).
> 
> 
> That been said, Castes should be seen in a historical prespective. Caste system, by modern standards is retrograde but Historically it was most liberal of any system in the world ( where slavery was present till 150 years ago).India, especially Hindu India did not had any slaves. So even the most lowest on Caste Hierarchy ( a chandal ) has free agency. He could not be enslaved, killed, or Sold, and neither could his property be confiscated by someone from higher class. The only disadvantage he faced was that he could not marry someone from Higher caste and was excluded from education system. His condition was much better than that of medieval slave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While i would agree with you that Hinduism make people insular, but it does begs a question; In comparison to whom?
> 
> When compared to modern secular thought, Hinduism does make people insular. But i would not agree with your assertion that it makes people insular when compared to Abrahmic religions.
> 
> The whole "Hindus are insular" was a racial construct propagated by British and does not have any logical explanation. Europeans under the firm hand of Church were as much insular as Hindus, if not more.
> 
> Regarding Indians dis-interest in conquests, it has to be seen in view of geographical realities. India has second most Arable land in world ( even though being seventh in total area), has largest irrigated land in the world and is 1/3 as large as whole of Europe. India has always been a land of Plenty where fertile alluvial is 4000meter thick (thus is unexhaustibe). Northern and Eastern reaches of India are lined up by unpassable Himalayan cordilleras ( four parallel ranges with average height of 6000m ), Ocean in south and Deserts ( dast-e-lut and Dat-e-Kavir ) and Central Asian steppes ( which before irrigation were only good for grazing) to North and North east.
> 
> Land use statistics by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Indians never had any need to expand beyond it's borders.
> 
> Indian geographical extent is sometime lost on people because maps use mercator projection. In this projection size of landmasses increase as one moves towards poles.They become popular as a line drawn on mercator maps gave true bearings thus proving themselves to be a good navigational tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Mercator projection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Even if you view history as a whole, most of Ancient and medieval conquests have been carried out by Steppe nomads and have coincided with beginning of little ice age or out of desperation. During favorable whether condition livestock of steppe nomads increases, so when weather conditions become unfavorable they have to either let their horses die or invade their neighbour using those horses. Mongol invasion started at the beginning of little ice age. And Arabian conquest of Byzatine and Persia started after a long spell of good weather. There may have been many religious preachers before muhammad, but they were not able cement their power since they did not have military resources that muhammad had at their disposal.
> 
> The invasion of Huns or Hepthalite as they are called in India started around 500CE. This was because of construction of Great wall of China. It's successful construction started a domino effect by limiting eastward extent of Turco-Mongol tribes thus making pressure on eastern edge of their dominion. One tribe displaced other who in turn displaced other finally with Persia and India being invaded by those tribes.
> 
> 
> 
> While there are some examples of religious violence on part of Hindus ( though much less than Abrahmics ), you have taken up a wrong example to demonstrate it ( Thus the correction ).
> 
> The incident you are referring to is 2001-02 Gujarat riots. Those riots were started when Muslims burnt a train full of Hindu Pilgrims resulting in death of 59 people and injuring another 48. Hindus started riots against muslims which lead to death of 790 muslims and 254 Hindus. Modi is accused of not controlling these riots for first three days as he took three days to call Army to quell riots ( though his neighbouring state of Maharashtra and Rajasthan which were under Congress rule refused to send Armed Police from their state ).
> 
> Now whatever one's view may be on violence or even religious violence , one could not expect Hindus to sit back and suffer aggression done bu Muslims onto them in silence.Burning of Sabarmati express was unilateral and unprovoked aggression done by Muslims onto Hindus, as a collective. You could not expect that a government with it's limited power could contain anger and bloodthirst of 95% of it's population. Government agencies like Police ( including that of US ) are always outnumbered and outgunned and are not equipped to deal with mass uprisings. There is nothing Modi could have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because they do not indulge is newsworthy acts.
> 
> 
> 
> I myself am an agonist. If you remember a conversation we had on this thread some 11 months- a year ago ,when some Iranian started abusing Atheist and foreign migrated Iranians ( you use to have Iran's flag at that time ); I have stated that according to what i believe and what is possible by strict application is that existence of god could not be determined.
> 
> Science, could and has refuted existence of a control-freak god as he is depicted in most tradition, but Science could not disprove the idea of existence of a God as our Knowledge, senses and techniques suffer from limitation, of being limited by capability of it's possessor ie human. This is one of an axiom of epistemology.



uhhh, I don't know how everyone is an agnostic, but when I touch their religion, they start getting angry. Maybe it is a new type of agnosticism that I don't know about. 
Anyway, India+Bangladesh+Eastern part of Pakistan,indian subcontinent, have 1/4 of world population. so, I expect to see 1/4 of human achievements from these lands.
BTW, I am very educated about mathematics and its history, hence I know that:
What achievement Indians had in mathematics? absolutely nothing.
what achievement Indians had before coming of islam? absolutely nothing. BTW, Islam almost never came to large parts of india, like south of India, for centuries, and also islam is a pretty new religion, and hinduism has been practiced in india for a much longer time.
what achievement Indians had after coming of islam? absolutely nothing.
Hence, did muslims have any effect on lack of progress in indian subcontinent >> No
BTW, what about other sciences? how much progress this 1/4 of population has had? Physics? biology? medicine?

About caste system, and hinduism, what system of belief brahmins belong to? Also, why hinduism has not talked against this evil system? has it just forgot about big parts of the society as untouchables, ...
BTW, there is no caste system in Islam, or christianity. 

About Nomad tribes and conquests, Europeans were not nomads when they started to conquer Indian subcontinent, Africa, ... Egyptians were not nomads either, but they conquered many parts of Near East, South East Europe and Africa, when they had power. conquering is about having power, will, some sort of social order, ... not about being nomad

About hindus, and religious violence, I can bring many other examples that hindus have started fights, ... but I wanted to point out that a person like Modi, who is accused of serious human rights abuse, and such religious related crimes, can easily collect votes among public, which is a very bad sign for me.

About these religions, they are all garbages. on a personal level, I prefer Abrahamic ones over eastern ones, since at least they won't kill you inside, but they are also based on hoax, and have serious social side effects. There is a solid reason that muslims, christians, and jews have had more advances throughout a long period of history compared to eastern religion followers.



Abii said:


> @rmi5 Just came back from the cinema. Instead of having the movie on my mind (watched the new Hobbit movie), I was thinking about that Carlin video you sent me, specifically about the part where he talked about consumerism. We had free 3D Ultra AVX D-Box tickets. Basically the movie was in 3D, but the screen was wall to wall (kind of like iMAX) and in full HD (normal cinema screens are sometimes shitty, but these were like a HD TV monitor) and the surround sound was 7.1 surround. The seats vibrated and moved around on their own throughout the action scenes! Basically it was a 4D movie. It was a very interesting experience, but I thought 3D was a gimmick and they couldn't top themselves any time soon. They did, and they did it with vengeance. When I say the seats vibrated and moved around I'm not kidding. They literally rocked back and forth and in some scene the vibration was moving me in my seat.
> 
> We didn't pay for the tickets (got them for free), but they cost 24 dollars a pop!! There's another cinema near by with leather seats and servers. You can order food and alcohol. Instead of the usual popcorn stand outside, there is a proper bar. The gimmicky crap they come up with every year is starting to get ridiculous. I must be getting old.




I just remembered that I wanted to send you a couple of more videos, but I forgot. 
BTW, I also saw Hobbits when I wanted to experience these 3D, 4D cinemas  Yeah, I also found it amazing  although, it was a good one time experience and I won't spend my money again for these stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

rmi5 said:


> uhhh, I don't know how everyone is an agnostic, but when I touch their religion, they start getting angry. Maybe it is a new type of agnosticism that I don't know about.



I did not defended religion per se ,but corrected some misconceptions ( some of which are quite popular ), and rebutted the fact that India did not had any Scientific achievement.Most of my post was explanation of some core statement that i have made.Even the one related to Islam (and which got you so much worked up) was as a rebuttal to part of your post where you compared Indians with rest.



As for the rest of your post, i have posted genuine links for all assertions that i have made. If you have problem, you could check them and rebut them. I am not posting any explanation again. And in absence of any logical and historical foundation, your post is just an opinion, as is mine ( though having much better factual backing).


----------



## rmi5

anonymus said:


> I did not defended religion per se ,but corrected some misconceptions ( some of which are quite popular ), and rebutted the fact that India did not had any Scientific achievement.Most of my post was explanation of some core statement that i have made.Even the one related to Islam (and which got you so much worked up) was as a rebuttal to part of your post where you compared Indians with rest.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest of your post, i have posted genuine links for all assertions that i have made. If you have problem, you could check them and rebut them. I am not posting any explanation again. And in absence of any logical and historical foundation, your post is just an opinion, as is mine ( though having much better factual backing).



rejecting my post can happen if you can provide a list of real authentic scientific achievement of hindus in math, physics, biology, ... I failed to see anything like that. You just brought an example about type of metal forgery, which is not even a supreme one, and which is world wide named after arabs, as hindus achievements. is that it?
Don't be such biassed. Again, whenever I talk with people from hindu background from South Asia, I always sense lack of truth seeking spirit, and healthy logical discussion ability. 

@Serpentine I saw that 500 has already responded your quote of my post on Syria thread, with exactly what I wanted to say.


----------



## anonymus

rmi5 said:


> rejecting my post can happen if you can provide a list of real authentic scientific achievement of hindus in math, physics, biology, ... I failed to see anything like that. You just brought an example about type of metal forgery, which is not even a supreme one, and which is world wide named after arabs, as hindus achievements. is that it?
> Don't be such biassed. Again, whenever I talk with people from hindu background from South Asia, I always sense lack of truth seeking spirit, and healthy logical discussion ability.
> 
> @Serpentine I saw that 500 has already responded your quote of my post on Syria thread, with exactly what I wanted to say.




I have already provided link for list of Indian mathematicians, and another link to a History forum which contain information about India. I am not interested in donkey work of posting achievement of every single mathematician from that link. My objective is not to change your attitude, but to counter your assertions on an open forum.

Also words written in bold are links.



rmi5 said:


> About these religions, they are all garbages. on a personal level, I prefer Abrahamic ones over eastern ones, since at least they won't kill you inside, but they are also based on hoax, and have serious social side effects. There is a solid reason that muslims, christians, and jews have had more advances throughout a long period of history compared to eastern religion followers.



Regarding this statement.

Even if you discredit Indians,What about Japanese and Chinese?

And what about Ancient Greeks and Romans? They were Pagans like Hindus with similar pantheon but with a different name. How come they have more achievement than abrahmics,whether muslims, christians or jews? Why did Europe progressed in Science only after leaving religion?.


----------



## IRAN 1802

@Turkish_FR 

Hi my Turkish friend, u are very beautiful and your comments are very very wisely .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

anonymus said:


> I have already provided link for list of Indian mathematicians, and another link to a History forum which contain information about India. I am not interested in donkey work of posting achievement of every single mathematician from that link. My objective is not to change your attitude, but to counter your assertions on an open forum.
> 
> Also words written in bold are links.


My statement was simple. What has been their achievement? it is a very simple question. 


> Regarding this statement.
> 
> Even if you discredit Indians,What about Japanese and Chinese?
> 
> And what about Ancient Greeks and Romans? They were Pagans like Hindus with similar pantheon but with a different name. How come they have more achievement than abrahmics,whether muslims, christians or jews? Why did Europe progressed in Science only after leaving religion?.



What do you mean by pagan? every religion considers others as pagans.
BTW, what Romans have to do with Hinduism. they don't have even slightest similarity, or connection. I was talking about hinduism not ancient Rome. 
BTW, my point was/is about how hinduism has hindered 1/4 of people for millenniums. it does not mean that Abrahamic religions are the best systems of believes. these are 2 uncorrelated issues.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine I saw that 500 has already responded your quote of my post on Syria thread, with exactly what I wanted to say.



Which was bs, I already answered him.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Which was bs, I already answered him.



LOL, he was right. which part you did not agree?
Do you think that this new commander is somehow magically better, and can change everything and capture the deir Al-zur? Assad army has serious problems, which as 500 mentioned, one of its reasons is because of the fact that they have forced sunnis to join his army, while they obviously don't want that.


----------



## anonymus

rmi5 said:


> My statement was simple. What has been their achievement? it is a very simple question.



I have already answered it here.


anonymus said:


> This is only an odd example. Indian mathematical achievement are numerous and India always had a strong tradition of mathematics. You could review this list yourself. List of Indian mathematicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia They are not known worldwide because today's dominant intellectual thought is western thought which is based in work of Greeks rather than Indians.An example of this would be Rolle's theorem. This theorem was given by Bhaskara-II of India but it is attributed to Michel rolles..



And here



anonymus said:


> If you want to know more about Indian History and Culture , you could visit this thread.
> 
> Ancient and Medieval achievements of the Indians - Historum - History Forums
> .



I could not post each and every invention and discovery separately.

Anyway this argument is going in Circles.



rmi5 said:


> What do you mean by pagan? every religion considers others as pagans.



No, you are wrong on this count. Only Polytheist non-abrahmic religions are considered as Paganism.



> *Paganism* is a broad group of indigenous and historical polytheistic religious traditions—primarily those of cultures known to the classical world. In a wider sense, paganism has also been understood to include any non-Abrahamic, folk, or ethnic religion.



Paganism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pagan | Define Pagan at Dictionary.com



> (in historical contexts) a person who is not a Christian, Jew, or Muslim; a heathen.





rmi5 said:


> BTW, what Romans have to do with Hinduism. they don't have even slightest similarity, or connection. I was talking about hinduism not ancient Rome.



Actually there are great deal of similarity between Hinduism and ancient Greek and Roman religions as all of them are religions of same family. This similarity is seen in their pantheons where their gods are interchangable and have similar attribute

Indra ( Hindu ) = Jupiter (Roman)= Zeus (Greek).

Surya(Hindu)= Sol (Roman)=Helios(Greek)

Yama(Hindu)=Pluto(Roman)=Hades(Greek)


and so on......


Even stories of origin and characterstics of all these gods is same.

Hindu and Greek Deities, H.B. Augustine

What parallels can we draw between Indian & Greek Mythology?

Hindu and Greek mythology: How similar they are


Your assertion was that Eastern religions bring insularity while Abrahmic religions bring vigour. Since you were not ready to acknowledge achievement of Indians, i rightly brought in other Pagan religions apart from Hinduism which had similar Gods, similar mythology, similar fables as Hindus in order to prove that your co-relation between Abrahmism and vigour is not only wrong but is in inverse proportion to reality.


----------



## rmi5

anonymus said:


> I have already answered it here.
> 
> 
> And here
> 
> 
> 
> I could not post each and every invention and discovery separately.
> 
> Anyway this argument is going in Circles.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong on this count. Only Polytheist non-abrahmic religions are considered as Paganism.
> 
> 
> 
> Paganism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Pagan | Define Pagan at Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are great deal of similarity between Hinduism and ancient Greek and Roman religions as all of them are religions of same family. This similarity is seen in their pantheons where their gods are interchangable and have similar attribute
> 
> Indra ( Hindu ) = Jupiter (Roman)= Zeus (Greek).
> 
> Surya(Hindu)= Sol (Roman)=Helios(Greek)
> 
> Yama(Hindu)=Pluto(Roman)=Hades(Greek)
> 
> Even stories of origin and characterstics of all these gods is same.
> 
> Your assertion was that Eastern religions bring insularity while Abrahmic religions bring vigour. Since you were not ready to acknowledge achievement of Indians, i rightly brought in other Pagan religions apart from Hinduism which had similar Gods, similar mythology, similar fables as Hindus in order to prove that your co-relation between Abrahmism and vigour is not only wrong but is in inverse proportion to reality.



You are just another apologizer. 
My question was/is simple. name the real achievements. But, you simply fail, because there is simply no scientific indian achievement.
Muslims have created Algebra, they made alcohol, Avicena introduced new methods in surgery, and was first person who did brain surgery, Al-farabi was the person who studied music in a scientific and mathematical manner, muslim geographer traveled around the world and sketched some of the most accurate maps from unknown parts of the world, ibn heysem did a great work in observing and recording stars and planets which was later directly used by tycho brahe, Birouni calculated longitude and latitude of many cities, with an unbelievable accuracy, ...
What indian achievement you are talking about?!!! I have not encountered any indian achievement in my entire life.
What pluto has to do with some indian gods?!!! seriously man.
About the definition of paganism, it is defined by each religion. for islam, every non-muslim is a pagan, no matter of how many gods do you worship. for christians, they referred to pre-christian era european religions as paganism.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> LOL, he was right. which part you did not agree?
> Do you think that this new commander is somehow magically better, and can change everything and capture the deir Al-zur? Assad army has serious problems, which as 500 mentioned, one of its reasons is because of the fact that they have forced sunnis to join his army, while they obviously don't want that.


No offense, but your post sounded like a 3 year old reasoning. Are you suggesting all commanders in the world are the same? Of course he is a better commander, and a commander's actions directly affects his troops.

Right now, troops in Deir al Zoor can also retreat, but they won't because their commander is a brave one which gives his troops courage to fight.

If Issam zahreddine retreats and if his replacement is not as good as him, then you can be sure that the airport will fall in days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> No offense, but your post sounded like a 3 year old reasoning. Are you suggesting all commanders in the world are the same? Of course he is a better commander, and a commander's actions directly affects his troops.


*why* he is so much better? tell me more about this new marshal Rommel 


> Right now, *troops in Deir al Zoor can also retreat, but they won't* because their commander is a brave one which gives his troops courage to fight.


LOL, big achievement  I thought he has conquered half of europe with your logic


> If Issam zahreddine retreats and if his replacement is not as good as him, then you can be sure that the airport will fall in days.


Sorry, but this guy looks more like a clown for me, see the below link:


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> *why* he is so much better? tell me more about this new marshal Rommel


He is better because he is better. Why did that question even reach your mind I wonder? He is better because he is braver, and has better war strategies, he is better because all humans are different.


rmi5 said:


> LOL, big achievement  I thought he has conquered half of europe with your logic


Do you understand English? I said they don't retreat because of a good commanding structure in Deir al Zoor, unlike Tabqa or Brigade 17, not that it's an achievement. 


rmi5 said:


> Sorry, but this guy looks more like a clown for me, see the below link:


This clown is more effective than U.S coalition planes that have barely stopped IS from the air, while ground troops are doing all the job in Iraq and Syria. Doesn't matter how he looks likes to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> He is better because he is better. Why did that question even reach your mind I wonder? He is better because he is braver, and has better war strategies, he is better because all humans are different.
> 
> Do you understand English? I said they don't retreat because of a good commanding structure in Deir al Zoor, unlike Tabqa or Brigade 17, not that it's an achievement.
> 
> This clown is more effective than U.S coalition planes that have barely stopped IS from the air, while ground troops are doing all the job in Iraq and Syria. Doesn't matter how he looks likes to you.


Why are you trolling?
my question is very simple. you claim this person to be superior to Syrian commandar of Tabqa air base. Then tell me why?
No, you as a mullah troll who lives in mullahstan, knows more english than me who live in USA.


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Why are you trolling?
> my question is very simple. you claim this person to be superior to Syrian commandar of Tabqa air base. Then tell me why?
> No, you as a mullah troll who lives in mullahstan, knows more english than me who live in USA.



But it seems you didn't understand my post, say a lot.

He is better because not only they withstood the huge IS incursion like the one on Tabqa, but they also kicked their arse and killed hundreds of them, making Deir al Zoor their graveyard, while in Tabqa, soldiers retreated after 3 days, that's why, hope you comprehend this very simple fact now.

About your post in Syria thread which is going off topic, I needed to remind you of of something, did you even read your own link in Wikipedia? So let me put it here:

*



The operation became an urban war zone and escalated into the Afshar massacre when Abdul Rasul Sayyaf's Sunni Wahhabi Ittihad committed "repeated human butchery"[1] turning against the Shi'ite Muslims.[2] Reports emerged that Sayyaf's Wahhabist forces backed by Saudi Arabia rampaged through Afshar, murdering, raping and burning homes.[3][4] Both the Hezb-e Wahdat and the Ittihad-i Islami had been involved in systematic abduction campaigns against civilians of the "opposite side", a pattern Ittihad continued in Afshar. Besides Ittihad commanders, two of the nine Islamic State commanders on the ground, Anwar Dangar (who later defected to the Taliban) and Mullah Izzat, were also named as leading troops that carried out abuses.

Click to expand...

*

*



The Islamic State's Defense Minister Ahmad Shah Massoud ordered an immediate halt to the crimes on the second day of the operation, but especially looting and the destruction of houses continued to take place for a second day. Massoud then appointed a Shi'ite commander to ensure the safety of the Shi'ite civilian population in Afshar. He also ordered the withdrawal of all offensive troops and persuaded Sayyaf to do the same. The Islamic State government in collaboration with the then enemy militia of Hezb-e Wahdat as well as in cooperation with Afshar civilians established a commission to investigate the crimes that had taken place in Afshar. The commission paid ransoms for approximately 80 to 200 people held by several Ittihad commanders. But 700-750 people abducted by Ittihad during the campaign were never returned, and were presumably killed or died in captivity."[4]

Click to expand...

*


> *Reportedly cursing Sayyaf in private for the deadly escalation of the operation, Massoud on the second day of the operation convened a meeting in the Hotel Intercontinental to discuss arrangements for security in the newly captured areas.[9] In the meeting he ordered an immediate halt to the abuse and looting. He withdrew most of the offensive troops, leaving a smaller force to garrison the new areas.[9] Massoud also trusted Shia commander Hussain Anwari to make arrangements for the safety of the largely Shia civilian population*



Must be embarasing, isn't it?

@DESERT FIGHTER

The one who is mainly responsible for this massacre are Sayyaf's forces, not Masoud, what he really wanted for Afghanistan was a democratic country democratic values.


*Also, Iran's support for Masoud came mainly after Taliban takeover of Kabul, not before that.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> But it seems you didn't understand my post, say a lot.
> 
> He is better because not only they withstood the huge IS incursion like the one on Tabqa, but they also kicked their arse and killed hundreds of them, making Deir al Zoor their graveyard, while in Tabqa, soldiers retreated after 3 days, that's why, hope you comprehend this very simple fact now.
> 
> About your post in Syria thread which is going off topic, I needed to remind you of of something, did you even read your own link in Wikipedia? So let me put it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be embarasing, isn't it?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> The one who is mainly responsible for this massacre are Sayyaf's forces, not Masoud, what he really wanted for Afghanistan was a democratic country democratic values.



wikipedia?


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> wikipedia?



He used that source to show that it was Masoud's troops who committed it, and I used it to show that it wasn't his forces.

Btw, do you have any credible proof that Masoud's direct forces under his command exexcuted this massacre or that he personally ordered it and it wasn't Sayyaf's forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> But it seems you didn't understand my post, say a lot.
> 
> He is better because not only they withstood the huge IS incursion like the one on Tabqa, but they also kicked their arse and killed hundreds of them, making Deir al Zoor their graveyard, while in Tabqa, soldiers retreated after 3 days, that's why, hope you comprehend this very simple fact now.
> 
> About your post in Syria thread which is going off topic, I needed to remind you of of something, did you even read your own link in Wikipedia? So let me put it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be embarasing, isn't it?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> The one who is mainly responsible for this massacre are Sayyaf's forces, not Masoud, what he really wanted for Afghanistan was a democratic country democratic values.
> 
> 
> *Also, Iran's support for Masoud came mainly after Taliban takeover of Kabul, not before that.*


Why should I waste my time in talking with a bigot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> He used that source to show that it was Masoud's troops who committed it, and I used it to show that it wasn't his forces.
> 
> Btw, do you have any credible proof that Masoud's direct forces under his command exexcuted this massacre or that he personally ordered it and it wasn't Sayyaf's forces?



Didnt i post international sources? and reports ? massouds was a nobody who became famous... ask the soviets... they called him the lion of kremlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Why should I waste my time in talking with a bigot?


That shows your true cultural level, after you are embarrassed, again.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Didnt i post international sources? and reports ? massouds was a nobody who became famous... ask the soviets... they called him the lion of kremlin.


A Soviet agent who was fighting with them? Tell me more please.


----------



## raptor22

Falcon29 said:


> No because she's good looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Serpentine said:


> That shows your true cultural level, after you are embarrassed, again.
> 
> A Soviet agent who was fighting with them? Tell me more please.




Massoud's veneration by leftists in the French press as the fabled "Lion of the Pansher" would be laughable were it not for the desperate condition of the Afghan people. The truth be known, Massoud is not a Lion of the Pansher but a Lion of the Kremlin.

At this point in history, there exists more than 25 books written by Russian, Afghan, British, Finnish, Ukrainian and American journalists and authors that attests to Massoud's collaboration, treason and butchery against his own Afghan people.

We all realize the fact of Massoud's support from the French press during the Jihad period and we all realize and understand the motivation behind this support. Massoud understood public relations and imagery and was clever enough to receive French journalists and bestow gifts of lapis lazuli and emeralds upon them understanding full well that this would warrant positive reports from them in their respective journals. It has often been argued by Massoud's supporters that these enterprising journalists did not witness Massoud's agreements with the Soviets and therefore they must not have taken place. But I would argue that the evidence dictates otherwise. Massoud did sign agreements with the Soviets as early as 1980 and not only gave written assurance to protect their lines of supply and communication but to also fight other Mujahideen groups who were atacking Soviet targets. I would also argue that Massoud would not conduct negotiations or sign agreements with the Soviets when Western journalists were in attendance in order to maintain his personna as the mythical Lion of the Panjsher.

As we know, the West loves a hero. Massoud, aided and abetted by his propagandists and the French press, gave them precisely what they wanted, a mythical Afghan hero who stood in defiance to the mighty Red Army. Thus the beginning of the fable as our intrepid correspondents returned home to write glowing articles oblivious to their distortion of history.

Each day brings new revelations about Massoud's link to Moscow. This link in my view is irrefutable.

*Bruce G. Richardson*, July 4, 2001

.................................





*"Massoud sometimes used to stage sham skirmishes with the Russians to put off chances of suspicions about his activities among other Mujahideen groups"*

In 1983, when Massoud stopped fighting, the Central Intelligence Agency came to the disturbing conclusion that he had cut a deal with the Soviets. What made this particularly worrisome was that it was not the first time.

In 1981 and again in 1982, Massoud had stopped fighting, in exchange for Soviet offers of food, money and guarantees that the Red Army would leave his villages alone. This is an argument routinely enlisted by Massoud supporters to justify his war record. To carry that argument to its logical conclusion, we see that such actions prolonged the war by allowing 40th Army troops to be relieved of duty in the Panjshir and free to kill Afghans elsewhere, not to mention to facilitate the free-flow of war materiel to Soviet military units. For the entire occupational decade, Massoud remained in the service of his Russian patrons.

At that time, the Agency reckoned that there were about three hundred serious commanders in action against the Soviets. The critical factor of terrain made Massoud indispensable. His Panjshir Valley redoubt lies close to the capital and airfields where the 40th Army were based. The Soviets also realized the strategic importance of securing their vulnerable lines of supply and communication along the precipitous Salang Highway that threaded its way through the imposing Hindu Kush massive from Hairatan to Kabul. Indeed, of such importance was this safety net for the prosecution of war, 40th Army commander General Boris Gromov noted that, "Massoud could convert the area into a graveyard for the Russian troops by only throwing rocks had he chosen to do so. We simply could not survive without keeping this area open."

The CIA realized early on that geographically, Panjshir was the key. In 1983, the Central Intelligence Agency dispatched Gust Avrakotos, acting chief of the South Asia Operation Group to London, acknowledging MI6's intimate connection to Massoud and to find out why Massoud had once again stopped fighting. At this time, U.S. law prohibited government officials from traveling to Afghanistan. The CIA could not, therefore, contact Massoud directly. British SAS commandoes, however, had no such impediments and made frequent trips to Panjshir.

...US kept Massoud and his resistance at arm's length, perhaps because they were receiving weapons from Iran, with logistical aid from Russia and the Central Asian republics. According to a Human Rights Watch report on the regional weapons trade, one Iranian shipment seized in Kyrgyzstan in 1998 contained ammunition for T-55 and T-62 tanks, antitank mines, 122mm towed howitzers and ammunition, 122mm rockets for Grad multiple launch systems, 120mm mortar shells, RPG-7 rocket-propelled grenades, hand grenades and small arms ammunition.
Paul Wolf, *GlobalResearch.ca*, September 14, 2003
According to Avrakotos, MI6 representatives related that Massoud complained of "receiving a disproportionate share of military hardware through the Pakistani ISI conduit," a supply system heretofore agreed upon by both the ISI and CIA, and that is why he stopped fighting. MI6 also claimed to have set up an arms pipeline for Massoud independent of the ISI. CIA Station Chief, Howard Hart, was deeply suspicious, even angered by Massoud's refusal to attack Soviet convoys on the Salang highway. He passed on his doubts to Langely. It was also of concern to the Agency that Massoud employed Soviet airborne commandos as his personal bodyguards. According to A.Fedotov, former CPSU and currently chief of the Ukrainian successor agency to the KGB, the SBU, the names of two bodyguards have been revealed, Islamutdin and Isometdin respectively.

However, Brigadier Muhammad Yousaf, who alone was in charge of weapons distribution to the Afghan resistance and renowned author of the "Bear Trap" challenges Massoud's position. He states that Hekmatyar and Massoud each received equal arms shipments of 19-20% from the U.S. funded, ISI pipeline in spite of the fact that ISI chief General Akhtar harbored the deepest suspicions about Massoud.

Akhtar profoundly resented the gushing publicity about "this Afghan who wouldn't fight." He also knew that MI6 agents masquerading as journalists were part of Massoud's propaganda machine. As a case in point, British author Sandy Gall, allows that MI6s requested that he embark on a mission to Panjshir to produce a TV documentary that would show Massoud as a guerrilla chief possessed of military and tactical genius. Gromov would later write in his memoir "Limited Contingent" that "Massoud sometimes used to stage sham skirmishes with the Russians to put off chances of suspicions about his activities among other Mujahideen groups." A fact corroborated by the head of First Department KGB, Leonid Shebarshin, in his account of the Soviet/Afghan War, "The Hand of Moscow." Shebarshin characterized the fabled Panjshir offensives as fiction.

A series of clandestine CIA teams carrying electronic intercept equipment and relatively small amounts of cash -- up to $250,000 per visit -- began to visit Massoud in the Panjshir Valley. The first formal group, code-named NALT-1, flew on one of Massoud's helicopters from Dushanbe to the Panjshir Valley late in 1997.
*The Washington Post*, February 23, 2004
In 1984, CIA agent Gust Avrakotos, known amongst his colleagues at the Agency as "Dr. Dirty", due to his clandestine activity around the globe, flew to Peshawar in disguise to meet with Massoud's brother behind Deans Hotel. At this meeting, Avrakotos stated that the CIA would establish a Swiss bank account for Ahmad Shah, and that a circuitous arms pipeline that would circumvent the established ISI route would also be established.The question that cries out for explanation is.why? Both MI6 and CIA were under no illusions about Massoud's contractual obligations to the Russians. What could possibly motivate two governments engaged in covert anti-Soviet operations to ignore wholesale collaboration by a major recipient of their military and economical aid?

Though seemingly illogical, could it be possible that the British were still to this day actively seeking revenge over the humiliation suffered in the nineteenth century at the hands of the Pashtun tribes? As difficult as this may be to comprehend, 19th century Afghanistan history has amply demonstrated this phobia and the retributive foreign policy trait from Whitehall. From the American perspective, one could argue that Washington did not seek a military victory in Afghanistan, indeed, Agency insiders have not only talked disparagingly about Pashtuns but have also said they would not be overly concerned if the "Afghans went on killing one another." In their cold and calculating worldview, this would diminish the chance of a "fundamentalist government" from emerging in an anticipated leadership vacuum following a cessation of hostilities. This hypothesis is currently supported by Bush administration bellicosity towards the Pashtuns. During the initial days of the U.S. invasion the CIA attempted to render the Pashtuns statistically insignificant with the publication of fabricated census reports. With Massoud at the reins of power, the U.S. reasoned, a pro-Western government would emerge. But on the question of credibility, the transparency of Massoud's so-called pro-Western orientation became clear. See newly released "Through Our Enemies Eyes.""Massoud misled the media and Western politicians about his radical anti-Western views, his intimate relationship with the Russians, as well as his misogynistic orientation for over twenty years."










Ahmad Shah Massoud, Qasim Fahim and other commanders of Shura-e-Nezar with Parchami (Russian puppets regime) army generals Nabi Azimi, Noor-ul-Haq Ulomi, Asif Delawar and others.
In recognition of promiscuous Swiss bank accounts and cash distributions provided by the CIA and other intelligence agencies to combatants in a time of war has led international jurists to seek an amendment to the Geneva Conventions. The distribution, such as provided Massoud by CIA and MI6, reportedly in the tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars belongs to the Afghan people and was never earmarked for Massoud's personal expenditures. Also, there is the concern that such an amorphous cash distribution to combatants in order to secure an outcome during hostilities must be perceived as "interference in the internal affairs of a sovereign country." An eventuality currently codified and considered a violation of international law under the Convention.

The proposed amendment would stipulate full financial disclosure and accountability of covert and overt funds from a government entity to combatants. The original Swiss account established in 1984, for Ahmad Shah Massoud, is at the core of an ongoing rift between Fahim and Massoud's surviving brothers. Fahim claims the funds are the property of Shura-i-Nizar, while the Massouds steadfastly maintain that the money is for the sole discretion of the Massoud family to utilize as they see fit.

The current power base in Afghanistan, notably that of Ishmael Khan, Muhammad Fahim, Rashid Dostum and Burhanuddin Rabbani, have individual net worth in the hundreds of millions. In addition, each enjoys a lavish lifestyle, complete with well armed militias, the finest of automobiles, the finest in cuisine, sumptuous palaces in which to live, heated swimming pools, while the Afghan people, people they claim to represent are starving, lack potable water and shelter and or access to the most rudimentary educational opportunities and basic medical services.

It is to this terrible injustice, created by the intelligence services of Russia, the U.S., Iran, Great Britain and others that our esteemed jurists are dedicated to prevent in the future. It is a mockery of justice and an insult to ones intelligence to suggest that somehow the monsters bosses of the Northern Alliance hold legal title to these enormous sums, as if somehow they were gained through lawful endeavors. There is, however, hope, it is the fervent hope of the body of distinguished jurists that the enormous sums of ill-gained money now in the hands of those who are collectively known as the "warlords" can be foreclosed upon and returned to benefit Afghanistan and the people as a whole. World-class sociologists have stated unequivocally that closure from the horrors of war will not take place unless and until these predators are de-fanged.

Unfortunately for Afghanistan, at present the warlords are subsidized clients of Russia, the U.S., Iran, Great Britain and others.

"The CIA had pumped cash stipends as high as $200,000 a month to Massoud and his Islamic guerrilla organization, along with weapons and other supplies. Between 1989 and 1991, Schroen had personally delivered some of the cash. But the aid stopped in December 1991."
*"Ghost Wars"*, by Steve Coll
When advised by recent travelers to Kabul of a route that threads its way out to the airport and renamed in Massoud's honor, or of the larger-than-life posters of his image that litter the cityscape, protected by strong-arm thugs, one is reminded that while in the service of the 40th Army, Ahmad Shah Massoud was unmoved by a series of intelligence reports that concluded that the Soviets were laying waste to a huge strip of land between the Pakistani border and their major garrisons and cities in Afghanistan. Villages were being bombed, irrigation canals destroyed, livestock slaughtered, crops burned, and civilians murdered, tortured and forced to flee the country. The Russian war machine had embarked on a scorched-earth policy. This will be Massoud's lasting historical legacy.

Justice perverted, Massoud's inner circle survives today, thanks to American airpower and diplomatic cover. In a cruel twist of irony, the war criminals and collaborators who were complicit in Massoud's extra-curricula activities, and those who sold out the Afghan people for rubles and dollars, now represent the current power structure in Afghanistan. In order to legitimize their hold on power, the "Panjshiri Mafia" has elevated the persona of Ahmad Shah Massoud to national hero status. While the world sleeps, anesthetized from the horrors of 25 years of bloodshed in Afghanistan by an uninformed press in tandem with Massoud's propaganda machine, the remnants of Massoud's criminal enterprises now seek absolution from their crimes against humanity by attaching themselves to their manufactured saint. Responsibility for this miscarriage, however, must also be borne by their patrons.Russia, the U.S., Iran, Britain and others who routinely employ criminals in order to secure a government or cause amenable to their dictate.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




*Calls grow to tackle Afghan war crimes*
By Paul Anderson 
BBC News, Kabul








The infamous Pul-e-Charkhi jail near Kabul saw many abuses
*In many countries affected by war, courts to try war crimes and crimes against humanity have been set up soon after the conflict.*

In Iraq, the former Yugoslavia, Rwanda, Sierra Leone... but not Afghanistan.

It is more than three years since the fall of the Taleban, but neither the international community nor the government of President Hamid Karzai have sought redress for the millions of Afghans with direct experience of atrocities.

The authorities thought it wisest not to start the process.

Stability first, the argument ran, justice second.

QUICK GUIDE




​Afghanistan
Now the tidal gates holding back years of accumulated grief look set to burst open.

Those who argue you do not get stability without justice have hit back with the recent publication of a survey revealing that most ordinary Afghans agree with them.



*Torrent*

Take Shukria Fazal and Hamida Ahmed. Shukria lost a staggering 183 members of her extended family to the communist forces running Afghanistan in 1978, just before the Soviet invasion.

The secret service of Afghanistan, Khad, did their KGB paymasters proud.


The Soviets are said to have shot 1,000 in one massacre
Shukria says its visits started off as a trickle - first an uncle, then a brother dragged out of bed in the middle of the night and whisked off to the vast Pul-e-Charkhi prison and torture centre on the outskirts of Kabul.

Then it turned into a steady flow of arrests of family members suspected of being anti-communist insurgents. Then it was a torrent.

The ground around Pul-e-Charkhi is peppered with the mass graves of thousands.

No war crimes investigator has ever visited them to gather evidence.

Shukria brought out some fading black and white photos of the men taken away.

Some young about to enter university. Others well advanced in years.

She trembles with grief as if the arrests were yesterday.

But this was 27 years ago. Even so, she is demanding that anyone connected to the regime then be brought to justice.

*Insurrection*



The Soviets and their communist Afghan puppets have plenty more to answer for, like the Kerala massacre, in Kunar province, in 1979.








*We will never forget it... so many women, children and men killed* 

Hamida Ahmed
A thousand men were dragged from their homes by communist forces and shot in cold blood on the streets.

It was a communist answer to an insurrection staged by mujahideen fighters in the province.

The next phase in the war crimes tally is in the early 1990s when different mujahideen factions were fighting among themselves for power.

Hamida Ahmed recalls one of the worst: the Afshar massacre and mass rape in 1993.

The forces of the Afghan national hero, Ahmed Shah Masood, struck a deal with another warlord to attack the Kabul neighbourhood of Afshar, headquarters for a rival faction from the ethnic Hazara minority.

After 24 hours of mortar bombardment from the hills, Masood's forces walked into the district and embarked on an orgy of killing, rape and looting.

"We will never forget it," says Hamida, "so many women, children and men killed."

*Deeply political*



The Taleban were well known for their zealous application of Islamic values, but less often identified with war crimes - scratch the surface and you will find plenty.

Like the scorched-earth operations in the Shomali plain outside the capital or the massacre of civilians at Mazar-e-Sharif in the north.




The forces of Ahmed Shah Masood are, too, accused of massacre
So where do the people who were victims of all this go for justice?

The first and almost only port of call is the Afghanistan Independent Human Rights Commission, which compiled the survey and for the first time since the end of the Taleban regime gave a voice to the people's demand for justice.

What it discovered was a suppressed anger shared across the country, that many warlords and militia commanders are not just free, but co-opted in the new political system.

The commission has recommended setting up a special prosecution office within two years and a war crimes court within five.

It has also demanded the vetting of anyone in public service so war crimes suspects do not slip through the net.

All these recommendations are deeply political and may never get off the ground.

The communists and the Taleban are not around any more or are on the run.

The easiest ones to catch are the warlords.

Since the Taleban's overthrow they have still been controlling some of Afghanistan's furthest corners, collecting their own taxes, extorting, seizing property, running their own private jails and armies.

But they are the most difficult politically to touch.

The theory is they are needed to help coalition forces hunt Taleban remnants or that their arrest would destabilise the country.

But many people are arguing that they are not so popular that thousands would rally behind them or that their arrests would have a destabilising effect.

If that is the case, these same people argue, then they say the time has come to open the tidal gates holding back the people's clamour for justice - that it is a healthy thing to do to flush out the system now and then.

*From Our Own Correspondent was broadcast on Saturday, 5 February, 2005, at 1130 GMT on BBC Radio 4. Please check the programme schedules for World Service transmission times. *


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Massoud's veneration by leftists in the French press as the fabled "Lion of the Pansher" would be laughable were it not for the desperate condition of the Afghan people. The truth be known, Massoud is not a Lion of the Pansher but a Lion of the Kremlin.
> 
> At this point in history, there exists more than 25 books written by Russian, Afghan, British, Finnish, Ukrainian and American journalists and authors that attests to Massoud's collaboration, treason and butchery against his own Afghan people.
> 
> We all realize the fact of Massoud's support from the French press during the Jihad period and we all realize and understand the motivation behind this support. Massoud understood public relations and imagery and was clever enough to receive French journalists and bestow gifts of lapis lazuli and emeralds upon them understanding full well that this would warrant positive reports from them in their respective journals. It has often been argued by Massoud's supporters that these enterprising journalists did not witness Massoud's agreements with the Soviets and therefore they must not have taken place. But I would argue that the evidence dictates otherwise. Massoud did sign agreements with the Soviets as early as 1980 and not only gave written assurance to protect their lines of supply and communication but to also fight other Mujahideen groups who were atacking Soviet targets. I would also argue that Massoud would not conduct negotiations or sign agreements with the Soviets when Western journalists were in attendance in order to maintain his personna as the mythical Lion of the Panjsher.
> 
> As we know, the West loves a hero. Massoud, aided and abetted by his propagandists and the French press, gave them precisely what they wanted, a mythical Afghan hero who stood in defiance to the mighty Red Army. Thus the beginning of the fable as our intrepid correspondents returned home to write glowing articles oblivious to their distortion of history.
> 
> Each day brings new revelations about Massoud's link to Moscow. This link in my view is irrefutable.
> 
> *Bruce G. Richardson*, July 4, 2001
> 
> .................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Massoud sometimes used to stage sham skirmishes with the Russians to put off chances of suspicions about his activities among other Mujahideen groups"*
> 
> In 1983, when Massoud stopped fighting, the Central Intelligence Agency came to the disturbing conclusion that he had cut a deal with the Soviets. What made this particularly worrisome was that it was not the first time.
> 
> In 1981 and again in 1982, Massoud had stopped fighting, in exchange for Soviet offers of food, money and guarantees that the Red Army would leave his villages alone. This is an argument routinely enlisted by Massoud supporters to justify his war record. To carry that argument to its logical conclusion, we see that such actions prolonged the war by allowing 40th Army troops to be relieved of duty in the Panjshir and free to kill Afghans elsewhere, not to mention to facilitate the free-flow of war materiel to Soviet military units. For the entire occupational decade, Massoud remained in the service of his Russian patrons.
> 
> At that time, the Agency reckoned that there were about three hundred serious commanders in action against the Soviets. The critical factor of terrain made Massoud indispensable. His Panjshir Valley redoubt lies close to the capital and airfields where the 40th Army were based. The Soviets also realized the strategic importance of securing their vulnerable lines of supply and communication along the precipitous Salang Highway that threaded its way through the imposing Hindu Kush massive from Hairatan to Kabul. Indeed, of such importance was this safety net for the prosecution of war, 40th Army commander General Boris Gromov noted that, "Massoud could convert the area into a graveyard for the Russian troops by only throwing rocks had he chosen to do so. We simply could not survive without keeping this area open."
> 
> The CIA realized early on that geographically, Panjshir was the key. In 1983, the Central Intelligence Agency dispatched Gust Avrakotos, acting chief of the South Asia Operation Group to London, acknowledging MI6's intimate connection to Massoud and to find out why Massoud had once again stopped fighting. At this time, U.S. law prohibited government officials from traveling to Afghanistan. The CIA could not, therefore, contact Massoud directly. British SAS commandoes, however, had no such impediments and made frequent trips to Panjshir.
> 
> ...US kept Massoud and his resistance at arm's length, perhaps because they were receiving weapons from Iran, with logistical aid from Russia and the Central Asian republics. According to a Human Rights Watch report on the regional weapons trade, one Iranian shipment seized in Kyrgyzstan in 1998 contained ammunition for T-55 and T-62 tanks, antitank mines, 122mm towed howitzers and ammunition, 122mm rockets for Grad multiple launch systems, 120mm mortar shells, RPG-7 rocket-propelled grenades, hand grenades and small arms ammunition.
> Paul Wolf, *GlobalResearch.ca*, September 14, 2003
> According to Avrakotos, MI6 representatives related that Massoud complained of "receiving a disproportionate share of military hardware through the Pakistani ISI conduit," a supply system heretofore agreed upon by both the ISI and CIA, and that is why he stopped fighting. MI6 also claimed to have set up an arms pipeline for Massoud independent of the ISI. CIA Station Chief, Howard Hart, was deeply suspicious, even angered by Massoud's refusal to attack Soviet convoys on the Salang highway. He passed on his doubts to Langely. It was also of concern to the Agency that Massoud employed Soviet airborne commandos as his personal bodyguards. According to A.Fedotov, former CPSU and currently chief of the Ukrainian successor agency to the KGB, the SBU, the names of two bodyguards have been revealed, Islamutdin and Isometdin respectively.
> 
> However, Brigadier Muhammad Yousaf, who alone was in charge of weapons distribution to the Afghan resistance and renowned author of the "Bear Trap" challenges Massoud's position. He states that Hekmatyar and Massoud each received equal arms shipments of 19-20% from the U.S. funded, ISI pipeline in spite of the fact that ISI chief General Akhtar harbored the deepest suspicions about Massoud.
> 
> Akhtar profoundly resented the gushing publicity about "this Afghan who wouldn't fight." He also knew that MI6 agents masquerading as journalists were part of Massoud's propaganda machine. As a case in point, British author Sandy Gall, allows that MI6s requested that he embark on a mission to Panjshir to produce a TV documentary that would show Massoud as a guerrilla chief possessed of military and tactical genius. Gromov would later write in his memoir "Limited Contingent" that "Massoud sometimes used to stage sham skirmishes with the Russians to put off chances of suspicions about his activities among other Mujahideen groups." A fact corroborated by the head of First Department KGB, Leonid Shebarshin, in his account of the Soviet/Afghan War, "The Hand of Moscow." Shebarshin characterized the fabled Panjshir offensives as fiction.
> 
> A series of clandestine CIA teams carrying electronic intercept equipment and relatively small amounts of cash -- up to $250,000 per visit -- began to visit Massoud in the Panjshir Valley. The first formal group, code-named NALT-1, flew on one of Massoud's helicopters from Dushanbe to the Panjshir Valley late in 1997.
> *The Washington Post*, February 23, 2004
> In 1984, CIA agent Gust Avrakotos, known amongst his colleagues at the Agency as "Dr. Dirty", due to his clandestine activity around the globe, flew to Peshawar in disguise to meet with Massoud's brother behind Deans Hotel. At this meeting, Avrakotos stated that the CIA would establish a Swiss bank account for Ahmad Shah, and that a circuitous arms pipeline that would circumvent the established ISI route would also be established.The question that cries out for explanation is.why? Both MI6 and CIA were under no illusions about Massoud's contractual obligations to the Russians. What could possibly motivate two governments engaged in covert anti-Soviet operations to ignore wholesale collaboration by a major recipient of their military and economical aid?
> 
> Though seemingly illogical, could it be possible that the British were still to this day actively seeking revenge over the humiliation suffered in the nineteenth century at the hands of the Pashtun tribes? As difficult as this may be to comprehend, 19th century Afghanistan history has amply demonstrated this phobia and the retributive foreign policy trait from Whitehall. From the American perspective, one could argue that Washington did not seek a military victory in Afghanistan, indeed, Agency insiders have not only talked disparagingly about Pashtuns but have also said they would not be overly concerned if the "Afghans went on killing one another." In their cold and calculating worldview, this would diminish the chance of a "fundamentalist government" from emerging in an anticipated leadership vacuum following a cessation of hostilities. This hypothesis is currently supported by Bush administration bellicosity towards the Pashtuns. During the initial days of the U.S. invasion the CIA attempted to render the Pashtuns statistically insignificant with the publication of fabricated census reports. With Massoud at the reins of power, the U.S. reasoned, a pro-Western government would emerge. But on the question of credibility, the transparency of Massoud's so-called pro-Western orientation became clear. See newly released "Through Our Enemies Eyes.""Massoud misled the media and Western politicians about his radical anti-Western views, his intimate relationship with the Russians, as well as his misogynistic orientation for over twenty years."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmad Shah Massoud, Qasim Fahim and other commanders of Shura-e-Nezar with Parchami (Russian puppets regime) army generals Nabi Azimi, Noor-ul-Haq Ulomi, Asif Delawar and others.
> In recognition of promiscuous Swiss bank accounts and cash distributions provided by the CIA and other intelligence agencies to combatants in a time of war has led international jurists to seek an amendment to the Geneva Conventions. The distribution, such as provided Massoud by CIA and MI6, reportedly in the tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars belongs to the Afghan people and was never earmarked for Massoud's personal expenditures. Also, there is the concern that such an amorphous cash distribution to combatants in order to secure an outcome during hostilities must be perceived as "interference in the internal affairs of a sovereign country." An eventuality currently codified and considered a violation of international law under the Convention.
> 
> The proposed amendment would stipulate full financial disclosure and accountability of covert and overt funds from a government entity to combatants. The original Swiss account established in 1984, for Ahmad Shah Massoud, is at the core of an ongoing rift between Fahim and Massoud's surviving brothers. Fahim claims the funds are the property of Shura-i-Nizar, while the Massouds steadfastly maintain that the money is for the sole discretion of the Massoud family to utilize as they see fit.
> 
> The current power base in Afghanistan, notably that of Ishmael Khan, Muhammad Fahim, Rashid Dostum and Burhanuddin Rabbani, have individual net worth in the hundreds of millions. In addition, each enjoys a lavish lifestyle, complete with well armed militias, the finest of automobiles, the finest in cuisine, sumptuous palaces in which to live, heated swimming pools, while the Afghan people, people they claim to represent are starving, lack potable water and shelter and or access to the most rudimentary educational opportunities and basic medical services.
> 
> It is to this terrible injustice, created by the intelligence services of Russia, the U.S., Iran, Great Britain and others that our esteemed jurists are dedicated to prevent in the future. It is a mockery of justice and an insult to ones intelligence to suggest that somehow the monsters bosses of the Northern Alliance hold legal title to these enormous sums, as if somehow they were gained through lawful endeavors. There is, however, hope, it is the fervent hope of the body of distinguished jurists that the enormous sums of ill-gained money now in the hands of those who are collectively known as the "warlords" can be foreclosed upon and returned to benefit Afghanistan and the people as a whole. World-class sociologists have stated unequivocally that closure from the horrors of war will not take place unless and until these predators are de-fanged.
> 
> Unfortunately for Afghanistan, at present the warlords are subsidized clients of Russia, the U.S., Iran, Great Britain and others.
> 
> "The CIA had pumped cash stipends as high as $200,000 a month to Massoud and his Islamic guerrilla organization, along with weapons and other supplies. Between 1989 and 1991, Schroen had personally delivered some of the cash. But the aid stopped in December 1991."
> *"Ghost Wars"*, by Steve Coll
> When advised by recent travelers to Kabul of a route that threads its way out to the airport and renamed in Massoud's honor, or of the larger-than-life posters of his image that litter the cityscape, protected by strong-arm thugs, one is reminded that while in the service of the 40th Army, Ahmad Shah Massoud was unmoved by a series of intelligence reports that concluded that the Soviets were laying waste to a huge strip of land between the Pakistani border and their major garrisons and cities in Afghanistan. Villages were being bombed, irrigation canals destroyed, livestock slaughtered, crops burned, and civilians murdered, tortured and forced to flee the country. The Russian war machine had embarked on a scorched-earth policy. This will be Massoud's lasting historical legacy.
> 
> Justice perverted, Massoud's inner circle survives today, thanks to American airpower and diplomatic cover. In a cruel twist of irony, the war criminals and collaborators who were complicit in Massoud's extra-curricula activities, and those who sold out the Afghan people for rubles and dollars, now represent the current power structure in Afghanistan. In order to legitimize their hold on power, the "Panjshiri Mafia" has elevated the persona of Ahmad Shah Massoud to national hero status. While the world sleeps, anesthetized from the horrors of 25 years of bloodshed in Afghanistan by an uninformed press in tandem with Massoud's propaganda machine, the remnants of Massoud's criminal enterprises now seek absolution from their crimes against humanity by attaching themselves to their manufactured saint. Responsibility for this miscarriage, however, must also be borne by their patrons.Russia, the U.S., Iran, Britain and others who routinely employ criminals in order to secure a government or cause amenable to their dictate.
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Calls grow to tackle Afghan war crimes*
> By Paul Anderson
> BBC News, Kabul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infamous Pul-e-Charkhi jail near Kabul saw many abuses
> *In many countries affected by war, courts to try war crimes and crimes against humanity have been set up soon after the conflict.*
> 
> In Iraq, the former Yugoslavia, Rwanda, Sierra Leone... but not Afghanistan.
> 
> It is more than three years since the fall of the Taleban, but neither the international community nor the government of President Hamid Karzai have sought redress for the millions of Afghans with direct experience of atrocities.
> 
> The authorities thought it wisest not to start the process.
> 
> Stability first, the argument ran, justice second.
> 
> QUICK GUIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Afghanistan
> Now the tidal gates holding back years of accumulated grief look set to burst open.
> 
> Those who argue you do not get stability without justice have hit back with the recent publication of a survey revealing that most ordinary Afghans agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> *Torrent*
> 
> Take Shukria Fazal and Hamida Ahmed. Shukria lost a staggering 183 members of her extended family to the communist forces running Afghanistan in 1978, just before the Soviet invasion.
> 
> The secret service of Afghanistan, Khad, did their KGB paymasters proud.
> 
> 
> The Soviets are said to have shot 1,000 in one massacre
> Shukria says its visits started off as a trickle - first an uncle, then a brother dragged out of bed in the middle of the night and whisked off to the vast Pul-e-Charkhi prison and torture centre on the outskirts of Kabul.
> 
> Then it turned into a steady flow of arrests of family members suspected of being anti-communist insurgents. Then it was a torrent.
> 
> The ground around Pul-e-Charkhi is peppered with the mass graves of thousands.
> 
> No war crimes investigator has ever visited them to gather evidence.
> 
> Shukria brought out some fading black and white photos of the men taken away.
> 
> Some young about to enter university. Others well advanced in years.
> 
> She trembles with grief as if the arrests were yesterday.
> 
> But this was 27 years ago. Even so, she is demanding that anyone connected to the regime then be brought to justice.
> 
> *Insurrection*
> 
> 
> 
> The Soviets and their communist Afghan puppets have plenty more to answer for, like the Kerala massacre, in Kunar province, in 1979.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We will never forget it... so many women, children and men killed*
> 
> 
> Hamida Ahmed
> A thousand men were dragged from their homes by communist forces and shot in cold blood on the streets.
> 
> It was a communist answer to an insurrection staged by mujahideen fighters in the province.
> 
> The next phase in the war crimes tally is in the early 1990s when different mujahideen factions were fighting among themselves for power.
> 
> Hamida Ahmed recalls one of the worst: the Afshar massacre and mass rape in 1993.
> 
> The forces of the Afghan national hero, Ahmed Shah Masood, struck a deal with another warlord to attack the Kabul neighbourhood of Afshar, headquarters for a rival faction from the ethnic Hazara minority.
> 
> After 24 hours of mortar bombardment from the hills, Masood's forces walked into the district and embarked on an orgy of killing, rape and looting.
> 
> "We will never forget it," says Hamida, "so many women, children and men killed."
> 
> *Deeply political*
> 
> 
> 
> The Taleban were well known for their zealous application of Islamic values, but less often identified with war crimes - scratch the surface and you will find plenty.
> 
> Like the scorched-earth operations in the Shomali plain outside the capital or the massacre of civilians at Mazar-e-Sharif in the north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forces of Ahmed Shah Masood are, too, accused of massacre
> So where do the people who were victims of all this go for justice?
> 
> The first and almost only port of call is the Afghanistan Independent Human Rights Commission, which compiled the survey and for the first time since the end of the Taleban regime gave a voice to the people's demand for justice.
> 
> What it discovered was a suppressed anger shared across the country, that many warlords and militia commanders are not just free, but co-opted in the new political system.
> 
> The commission has recommended setting up a special prosecution office within two years and a war crimes court within five.
> 
> It has also demanded the vetting of anyone in public service so war crimes suspects do not slip through the net.
> 
> All these recommendations are deeply political and may never get off the ground.
> 
> The communists and the Taleban are not around any more or are on the run.
> 
> The easiest ones to catch are the warlords.
> 
> Since the Taleban's overthrow they have still been controlling some of Afghanistan's furthest corners, collecting their own taxes, extorting, seizing property, running their own private jails and armies.
> 
> But they are the most difficult politically to touch.
> 
> The theory is they are needed to help coalition forces hunt Taleban remnants or that their arrest would destabilise the country.
> 
> But many people are arguing that they are not so popular that thousands would rally behind them or that their arrests would have a destabilising effect.
> 
> If that is the case, these same people argue, then they say the time has come to open the tidal gates holding back the people's clamour for justice - that it is a healthy thing to do to flush out the system now and then.
> 
> *From Our Own Correspondent was broadcast on Saturday, 5 February, 2005, at 1130 GMT on BBC Radio 4. Please check the programme schedules for World Service transmission times. *



I already said that no side was clean in that civil war, but you said Taliban and Ahamd Shah Masoud's forces had the same amount of atrocity which is a lie. Yes his forces had also committed crimes, but you can't compare that with number of crimes committed by Taliban. In Mazar Sharif alone, Taliban butchered 2000-3000 Hazara civilians, same group supported by your country. And for Afshar massacre, even though Ittihad Islami forces were on the same side with Rabbani's government, but the report from human rights watch say it was Ittihad and Sayyaf's forces mainly who committed most of the massacre against civilians, not troops proved to be under the order of Ahmad Shah Masoud.

Afghanistan: Blood-Stained Hands: III. The Battle for Kabul: April 1992-March 1993

Masoud's operations against the red army are well documented, no one's going to deny that, but him having a secret deal with Soviets, whether true or not, doesn't make him a Soviet agent. He inflicted numerous losses against red army, that's one thing you can't deny.


Also, most of Iran's help for Masoud was after the fall of Kabul in Taliban's hands, which was an enemy of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

whatever sails your boat man.. fuk taliban n fuk NA.


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> whatever sails your boat man.. fuk taliban n fuk NA.



I don't understand why saying that Masoud's forces under his direct commands didn't commit crimes as much as Taliban makes you react like this? In a civil war, no fighting side remains fully innocent, that just never happens.
Saying that doesn't mean I support many scums who existed inside NA andn ot every action of Masoud's Some of his actions also directly led to civilians' death too. I already said that many crimes also committed by some NA groups.

If that makes you happy, Masoud was Hitler and Taliban's leader(or whatever person Pakistan gov supported) was like Nelson Mandela.

I don't think this discussion is worth the times of both of us from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968695206478044

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> I don't understand why saying that Masoud's forces under his direct commands didn't commit crimes as much as Taliban makes you react like this? In a civil war, no fighting side remains fully innocent, that just never happens.
> Saying that doesn't mean I support many scums who existed inside NA andn ot every action of Masoud's Some of his actions also directly led to civilians' death too. I already said that many crimes also committed by some NA groups.
> 
> If that makes you happy, Masoud was Hitler and Taliban's leader(or whatever person Pakistan gov supported) was like Nelson Mandela.
> 
> I don't think this discussion is worth the times of both of us from now.



The answer to your question is simple. Because, for decades the official propaganda in Pakistan used to support Taleban and these takfiri forces were the prime tool of influence for Pakistan inside Afghanistan. With recent events of the past 7 or 8 years, Pakistan has lost its control of Taleban and now the only option left is to do damage control by painting every other force in Afghanistan as equally barbaric as Taleban. But right now, Masood is an official national hero of Afghans. And with recent decision of Pakistani state that there is no more the policy of good or bad Taleban, such historical mud slinging is just a theoretical exercise in saving ego. Nothing more. When Taleban had killed Iranian diplomats, at the time Pakistan never condemned the attack. Now things are changing as Pakistanis themselves are finding out the dangers of supporting Takfiri ideology. Hopefully lessons have been learned and from now on, we can close down the chapter of these animals in this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Abii , did you watch the videos that I sent you? first start from the last one that I have sent to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii , did you watch the videos that I sent you? first start from the last one that I have sent to you


Not yet, was arguing with my brother over something all day lol. I'll start watching from the last one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

anonymus said:


> Similar is the case with Muslims today. Islamic civilization was based on militarism, not Science. SO in today's world where wars are fought by Scientists and Engineers, Islamic countries have fallen behind West which has supremacy in S&T department.If Scientist somehow magically disappear, there is a good chance that Islam would overrun west.



Civilization is not based on conquest alone, many empires have come and gone but not all have been credited with starting a civilization. Science during the Islamic golden age was widespread and well established, in fact many Indians and Greeks also flocked to Muslim cities that were places of learning to participate in the sciences. This is well documented and you have even mentioned it below.






anonymus said:


> I will address this point first as this is common to both your posts. I would answer other parts of @rmi5 post later.
> 
> India being backward in Science is a myth. India, historically, was very advanced in Philosophy, Astronomy, Medicine, Metallurgy, linguistics,and Mathematics. India sucked in Geographical knowledge and writing chronological history, first attempt on which was made by Kalhana in 1200CE (*Rājatarangiṇī) *. This myth is a side-effect of dominant western thought. *Lot *of Indian ( and to some extent Persian too ) scientific knowledge is attributed to Arabs as Arabs act as courier between Indian and Europe ( there is no way for thought exchange between India and Europe bypassing Arabs before 1498CE). So Indian place decimal number system and achievement in Algebra are attributed to Arabs.
> 
> One such example is brahmagupta. His book *Brāhmasphuṭasiddhānta *was translated by Al-fazari as Sini-al-Arab and formed basis of further works of Al-Khwarizmi.
> 
> This is only an odd example. Indian mathematical achievement are numerous and India always had a strong tradition of mathematics. You could review this list yourself. List of Indian mathematicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia They are not known worldwide because today's dominant intellectual thought is western thought which is based in work of Greeks rather than Indians.An example of this would be Rolle's theorem. This theorem was given by Bhaskara-II of India but it is attributed to Michel rolles.
> 
> You could go through works of Indian mathematecians if you like to.
> 
> List of Indian mathematicians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In medicine, Sushruta wrote Sushruta Samhita in 600BCE ( he is known as father of surgery) which along with Charaka samhita from 900 BCE jointly constitute Ayurveda which till advent of modern medicine was best encyclopedia of medicine.
> 
> Sanskrit, is one of the oldest recorded language in History with it's oldest inscriptions being from treaty between Hitties and Mittani in 1400BCE. and is has largest amount of literature from 1000BCE era, to the extent that Rig-Veda is used by academics to study history of both India and Iran as inscription in Avestan from that time are few.
> Indo-Aryan superstrate in Mitanni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Damascus steel did not originated in Damascus. It originated in India. Europeans named it Damascus steel because they got it from Damascus.
> 
> Damascus steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is not to say that you people are at fault. Since western traditions dominate the world, achievement of any other civilization which did not contributed to Western thought are not well known. Even most of Indians did not know much about Indian history and culture as Indian government suppress it in order to not cause strife between Hindus and Muslims.
> 
> If you want to know more about Indian History and Culture , you could visit this thread.
> 
> Ancient and Medieval achievements of the Indians - Historum - History Forums



You are right to point out that India did have scientific achievements in the ancient era, but to claim that Rolles theorem or Damascus steel originated in India first and therefore are Indians achievements is logically false. Even if Indians thought of it first credit usually goes to those who push forward the idea, example being if I had thought of creating facebook but never shared my plans then on what basis will I make claims that I should be given credit for facebook? Likewise while Indian scientists played their part they usually kept their knowledge to themselves and only when others like the Muslims took an interest and called them to their cities did the knowledge make its way to the rest of the world. I think this has to do with the Hindu belief that crossing the Indus would make one impure. Oh and the claim that there was no way for Indians to transmitt knowledge to Europe without bypassing Arabs is false, ancient Indian kingdoms actually had maritime trade relations even with the Romans themselves. Not to mention contact with the Persians who at point controlled all the lands from Persia to the Mediterranean. Indians themselves chose not to share this knowledge.



anonymus said:


> So @rmi5 , Indians even after being 1/7 of world population today , ( not 1/4 as you have stated, and it was even lower in history before European population growth become -ve) did not have lowest Scientific achievements in History. If you compare 1500 years of non-muslim history of India ( 500BCE - 1000CE) with 1500 year of combined Islamic History ( 500 CE - 2000CE), Indians would outrank Muslims (who are 1/4 of total world population) more-so because Golden age of Islamic knowledge lasted for very short period ( 300 years) before Al-Ghazali declared Science and Mathematics as Heresy.
> 
> A factor, and most important factor, that contributed to decline of Indian civilization from 1000CE onward is attributed to wholesale destruction brought by Muslims onto India. Mahmud of Ghazni wiped out ( and took pride in doing so ) institutes of higher education from North India.
> 
> As noted by Al-Biruni,a muslim himself
> 
> 
> 
> Mahmud of Ghazni - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And Destruction of Universities ( along with slaying of all teachers and student present in complex) of Nalanda and Vikramshila by a Ghorid Muhammab-bin-Bakhtiyar Khilzi as written in Tabaqat-i-nasiri be minaj ul Shiraz.
> 
> 
> 
> Ikhtiyar ad-Din Muhammad bin Bakhtiyar Khilji - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Even Muslim Historians of India like Mohd. Habib of Aligarh Muslim University acknowledge that advent of Islam brought civilization decline in India, even though they attribute it to Barbarianism of Turks (Idea of Turks being a barbaric race is popular among muslim historians in India ) rather than to Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Negationism In India - Chapter Two - Negationism In India



Fair enough and ironic that Muslims wiped out the knowledge in India proper but other Muslims helped spread the same knowledge elsewhere.





anonymus said:


> Caste system has no relation to Hinduism, a point proven by existence of castes among Muslims and Christians and lack of mention of word caste ( jati in Hindi/sanskrit) in whole of Hindu literature, either religious or Secular.
> 
> Caste system among Muslims - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Caste system among Indian Christians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Dalit Catholics petition Vatican against ‘discrimination’
> 
> I should explain Indian social structure here in some detail.
> 
> 
> In Hinduism there are Four Varnas: Brahmins ( Scholars), Ksatriyas ( warriors ), Vaishyas( traders ) , and Shudra ( Cultivators and Artisans) with an additional category of outcastes ( doing menial work like carrying garbage and as executioners). These even though not recognized by Hindu religious philosophy , but are considered part of Hinduism as they were mentioned in secular literature which has religious overtones. The membership of these groups is not permanent and any one could rise or fall on scale based on it's deeds.
> 
> This is evident from example of Vishvamitra who was a Ksatriya but became a Brahmin by pursuing intellectual pusuits. Apart from this, all Ksatriyas in South India were originally Shudras who became Ksatriya by Parataking military activities and sucessfully defending kingdoms they created.
> 
> Untouchability, is also not mentioned anywhere in Hindu texts,except in case of Chandals who were Royal executioner and undertakers. It got generalized on Dalits or Panchams pretty late around 1300CE.
> 
> Apart from this Hindus had a parallel Gotra system which was constituted in order to prevent incest ( you could not marry in your own Gotra ). They are family trees traced to ancestors in antiquity. For example: My Gotra is bhardwaj, so i could not marry a girl hailing from same Gotra.
> 
> This is one of good books ( written by a Britisher so you need not worry about neutrality ) . Though being 70 year old, it misses out a lot of things like chronology of Indian Kings which was researched after his death.
> 
> Wonder That Was India: A.L. Basham: 9780330439091: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> Caste, on the other hand are groups of people who claim or assume similar origin, and thus are permanent. They are not mentioned in any Hindu text because most of them formed after religious activity has ceased on part of Hindus.
> 
> Origin of castes is varied. In Hindus a caste could fall squarely in a varna,or in between varnas. Most of trader or Vaishya caste today originated from Artisan and Traders Guilds in Ancient India. For example: My own caste is considerd a cross between Brahmin and Rajput ( Kshatriya ) caste. By Gotra, which denote ancestory, i am a Brahmin ,but most of members of my Caste has taken up militaristic duties. So it is considered a cross of Brahmins and Rajputs. Muslim converts from my caste take the surname Khan. A Caste, or individual could rise or fall in scale of Varna depending on his conduct.
> 
> 
> Among Muslims, Social division occurs on three level: Ashraf, Azlaf, Arzal which could be considered similar to varnas among Hindus. This classification was constituted by Zaiuddin Barani, a turkish scholar who established it by fatwah-e-jahandari. Ashraf muslims are high born muslims who trace their lineage to muhammad and High caste hindu converts ( Brahmins; there are more Syeds in India than Gulf+Iran combined), Azlaf ie low caste converts( from Vaishya and Shudras) and lowest Arzals ( from Pancham/Dalits/outcastes ).
> 
> Along with this, muslims have castes among themselves which they call Biradris ( literal meaning brotherhood).
> 
> 
> That been said, Castes should be seen in a historical prespective. Caste system, by modern standards is retrograde but Historically it was most liberal of any system in the world ( where slavery was present till 150 years ago).India, especially Hindu India did not had any slaves. So even the most lowest on Caste Hierarchy ( a chandal ) has free agency. He could not be enslaved, killed, or Sold, and neither could his property be confiscated by someone from higher class. The only disadvantage he faced was that he could not marry someone from Higher caste and was excluded from education system. His condition was much better than that of medieval slave.



Revisionism at its finest. Nobody is buying that caste system has nothing to do with Hinduism. Also the caste system you mention amongst Muslims and Christians is only found amongst Indian Muslims if anything and is a carry over from Hinduism itself, baraderiis is a chiefly Punjabi Muslim thing and has nothing to do with caste. It has more to do with heritage and only used to come into play during marriage which is itself changing.




anonymus said:


> While i would agree with you that Hinduism make people insular, but it does begs a question; In comparison to whom?
> 
> When compared to modern secular thought, Hinduism does make people insular. But i would not agree with your assertion that it makes people insular when compared to Abrahmic religions.
> 
> The whole "Hindus are insular" was a racial construct propagated by British and does not have any logical explanation. Europeans under the firm hand of Church were as much insular as Hindus, if not more.
> 
> Regarding Indians dis-interest in conquests, it has to be seen in view of geographical realities. India has second most Arable land in world ( even though being seventh in total area), has largest irrigated land in the world and is 1/3 as large as whole of Europe. India has always been a land of Plenty where fertile alluvial is 4000meter thick (thus is unexhaustibe). Northern and Eastern reaches of India are lined up by unpassable Himalayan cordilleras ( four parallel ranges with average height of 6000m ), Ocean in south and Deserts ( dast-e-lut and Dat-e-Kavir ) and Central Asian steppes ( which before irrigation were only good for grazing) to North and North east.
> 
> Land use statistics by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Indians never had any need to expand beyond it's borders.
> 
> Indian geographical extent is sometime lost on people because maps use mercator projection. In this projection size of landmasses increase as one moves towards poles.They become popular as a line drawn on mercator maps gave true bearings thus proving themselves to be a good navigational tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Mercator projection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Again this is incorrect, look at Cholas who did spread their influence beyond into Indonesia if you want to go by your own fellow Tamil accounts. The only reason other Indians, namely North Indians did not expand westward is because they were too busy fighting one another, and second the fact that crossing the Indus was seen as impure.



anonymus said:


> Even if you view history as a whole, most of Ancient and medieval conquests have been carried out by Steppe nomads and have coincided with beginning of little ice age or out of desperation. During favorable whether condition livestock of steppe nomads increases, so when weather conditions become unfavorable they have to either let their horses die or invade their neighbour using those horses. Mongol invasion started at the beginning of little ice age. And Arabian conquest of Byzatine and Persia started after a long spell of good weather. There may have been many religious preachers before muhammad, but they were not able cement their power since they did not have military resources that muhammad had at their disposal.
> 
> The invasion of Huns or Hepthalite as they are called in India started around 500CE. This was because of construction of Great wall of China. It's successful construction started a domino effect by limiting eastward extent of Turco-Mongol tribes thus making pressure on eastern edge of their dominion. One tribe displaced other who in turn displaced other finally with Persia and India being invaded by those tribes.



Fair enough.




anonymus said:


> While there are some examples of religious violence on part of Hindus ( though much less than Abrahmics ), you have taken up a wrong example to demonstrate it ( Thus the correction ).
> 
> The incident you are referring to is 2001-02 Gujarat riots. Those riots were started when Muslims burnt a train full of Hindu Pilgrims resulting in death of 59 people and injuring another 48. Hindus started riots against muslims which lead to death of 790 muslims and 254 Hindus. Modi is accused of not controlling these riots for first three days as he took three days to call Army to quell riots ( though his neighbouring state of Maharashtra and Rajasthan which were under Congress rule refused to send Armed Police from their state ).
> 
> Now whatever one's view may be on violence or even religious violence , one could not expect Hindus to sit back and suffer aggression done bu Muslims onto them in silence.Burning of Sabarmati express was unilateral and unprovoked aggression done by Muslims onto Hindus, as a collective. You could not expect that a government with it's limited power could contain anger and bloodthirst of 95% of it's population. Government agencies like Police ( including that of US ) are always outnumbered and outgunned and are not equipped to deal with mass uprisings. There is nothing Modi could have done.



The background is irrelevant the violence itself is what matters. That being said while Indians police did make arrests in connection to the train burning which went unnoticed due to the severity of the violence that followed, most people would have let the law play out but Hindus resorted to targeting Muslims who had nothing to do with the train burning. That being said 200 Hindus also lost their lives unfortunately so the Muslims must have fought back in kind.


----------



## Abii

looooooooooool Akhoonde khereft

فوتبالی‌ترین | نماینده معترض به فساد, بدون اطلاع از اخبار فوتبال ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> looooooooooool Akhoonde khereft
> 
> فوتبالی‌ترین | نماینده معترض به فساد, بدون اطلاع از اخبار فوتبال ایران



Akhounds are everywhere 
Iran just needs some akhounds to go for witch hunting

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@haman10 Whats up???

@everyone have a happy Yalda night

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10 Whats up???
> 
> @everyone have a happy Yalda night


shalom 

shab yalda shoma ham khosh dadash koochike .

vala migzare ......... aslan ye modat asasi dep shodam .

yekseri moshkelat vasam pish oumade ke faghat ba doa hal mishe 

eltemas doa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey everyone ,

Happy Yalda , even though I didn't know it was today .

@haman10 , What is your avatar about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> What is your avatar about ?


not specifically related to me .

it was for pakistani kids who were massacred .

hala hesesh nist avaz konam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> not specifically related to me .
> 
> it was for pakistani kids who were massacred .
> 
> hala hesesh nist avaz konam



ok , 

Good luck .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> shalom
> 
> shab yalda shoma ham khosh dadash koochike .
> 
> vala migzare ......... aslan ye modat asasi dep shodam .
> 
> yekseri moshkelat vasam pish oumade ke faghat ba doa hal mishe
> 
> eltemas doa


.ye emshabo bikhiyaleshun sho.ye dune anar... Do dune anar.... Dun kon.ye faal e mashti begir.az khoda bekhah moshkelat hal she.ishallah ke doros mishe, dadashe man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jack 86000

Brig. General Jalil Zandi
*




*
the highest-scoring pilot in the history of the F-14 Tomcat

Jalil Zandi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> yekseri moshkelat vasam pish oumade ke faghat ba doa hal mishe
> 
> eltemas doa


Ishaallaa ke shafaa migiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> ok ,
> 
> Good luck .


Tnx bro .

good luck to u too 



kollang said:


> .ye emshabo bikhiyaleshun sho.ye dune anar... Do dune anar.... Dun kon.ye faal e mashti begir.az khoda bekhah moshkelat hal she.ishallah ke doros mishe, dadashe man.



ghorboone to azize delam 



rmi5 said:


> Ishaallaa ke shafaa migiri


age asheghe to shodan mariziye , az khoda shafasho mikham .

asheghetam asasi 

ساقی سیم ساق من گر همه درد میدهد ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@haman10 @Ostad @kollang @The SiLent crY @Abii @rmi5 @New @ResurgentIran @mohsen 

Doostan yaldatoon mobarak ishala be arezoohatoon beresin. kari nadaram ke be faale hafez eteghad darid ya na.mohem ine ke be rooh eteghad darin ya na ?  man be hichkodom eteghadi nadaram nagi nagofti  valiiiiiiiiiiiii ..kolan baahaale dige niat konid ba'd faletoono bekhoonid ... niat kardid ?? khob ,1 - 2 - 3- boro payin....

tozih : (be niate harkodometoon too site faale hafez click kardam ina ro ovord )

*haman10*




ajaaaab ! pas begoo ashegh shodi na afsorde 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*

Ostad



*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Kollang





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The Silent Cry



*
elaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiii elaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  bikhod nist usernamet silent cry hast 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Abii




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rmi5



*
fek konam @Militant Atheist bargarde 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*New



*
baz maaro kaashti rafti tanha gozashti rafti

baz maaro kaashti rafti tanha gozashti rafti
doroogh nagam be joz ma yeki dige dashti rafti are yeki dige dashti rafti 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Resurgent Iran




 $$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Mohsen



*
agha fek konam behtarin faalo gerefti 




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
baghiye ham sareshoon bi kolah moond .mitoonid ye taas bendazid yeki az hamina ro entekhab konid lol

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kollang

@rahi2357 hehehe damet garm.

Etefeghan in ruza hamin bala sare man umade.lol.

Hala khodayish radom fal gerefti?

Khodet chi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> ajaaaab ! pas begoo ashegh shodi na afsorde


VAAAAAAAY !!!

hamin alan be fale hafez iman avordam  

rabti be jense moanas nadare een  dame khoda O hafez garm 

man beram shad basham 

kare khoda ru bebin  

@Abii va @New ham daghighan hamooniyo gereftan ke bayad begiran  :lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

@haman10
avarin avarin 


@kollang
Are hamasho random zadam va bara harkodometoon niat kardam. 

inam bara mano amoo @Serpentine va baghiye ke yadam raft 





party bazi nist khodesh khoob daroomad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> @haman10
> avarin avarin
> 
> 
> @kollang
> Are hamasho random zadam va bara harkodometoon niat kardam.
> 
> inam bara mano amoo @Serpentine va baghiye ke yadam raft
> View attachment 177998




Asan in fal az daste yek shirazie asil ye mazeie digei dare. merci

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@rahi2357

Nashod ....yeki dige bayad barat faal begire.rasti baraye @SOHEIL faal nagerefti.(kheyli mostaede bara suje shodan.lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Asan in fal az daste yek shirazie asil ye mazeie digei dare. merci


ghorbanat . baese eftekhare 


@kollang 
inam harfiye. khob dadash mikhay khodet begir. bia inam linkesh
معنی فال حافظ با تفسیر کامل

ohh @SOHEIL ro chejoori faramoosh kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@rahi2357


Befarma.... 
..............
Man ke 100% be qaher iman ovordom @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> @rahi2357
> 
> 
> 
> Befarma....
> ..............
> Man ke 100% be qaher iman ovordom


she'resh dorost bood vali tafsiresh daghighan bar aks bood darmorede man.merci

oon bakhshi ke darbareye soheil gofte " taa bishtar morede tavajoh gharar begiri " rasman yejoor tohine  

doostan shabo rooze hamegi shaad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AugenBlick

Salaam Iranians 
In my book of cool people you guys are second only to Jamaicans

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abii

Rooz az no, roozi az no



> A driver shouted "Allahu Akbar" ("God is greatest") as he ploughed into groups of people in the eastern French city of Dijon on Sunday injuring 11 people


Man shouting AA drives into crowd in France, injuring 11

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 177961
> 
> @haman10 @Ostad @kollang @The SiLent crY @Abii @rmi5 @New @ResurgentIran @mohsen
> 
> Doostan yaldatoon mobarak ishala be arezoohatoon beresin. kari nadaram ke be faale hafez eteghad darid ya na.mohem ine ke be rooh eteghad darin ya na ?  man be hichkodom eteghadi nadaram nagi nagofti  valiiiiiiiiiiiii ..kolan baahaale dige niat konid ba'd faletoono bekhoonid ... niat kardid ?? khob ,1 - 2 - 3- boro payin....
> 
> tozih : (be niate harkodometoon too site faale hafez click kardam ina ro ovord )
> 
> *haman10*
> View attachment 177966
> 
> ajaaaab ! pas begoo ashegh shodi na afsorde
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Ostad
> View attachment 177967
> *
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> *Kollang
> View attachment 177968
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The Silent Cry
> View attachment 177972
> *
> elaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiii elaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  bikhod nist usernamet silent cry hast
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Abii
> View attachment 177976
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Rmi5
> View attachment 177978
> *
> fek konam @Militant Atheist bargarde
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *New
> View attachment 177984
> *
> baz maaro kaashti rafti tanha gozashti rafti
> 
> baz maaro kaashti rafti tanha gozashti rafti
> doroogh nagam be joz ma yeki dige dashti rafti are yeki dige dashti rafti
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Resurgent Iran
> View attachment 177985
> 
> $$$
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Mohsen
> View attachment 177986
> *
> agha fek konam behtarin faalo gerefti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> baghiye ham sareshoon bi kolah moond .mitoonid ye taas bendazid yeki az hamina ro entekhab konid lol


that was the pdf (personal development forever)'s most beautiful post.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Rooz az no, roozi az no
> 
> 
> Man shouting AA drives into crowd in France, injuring 11


Again, a bunch of dumb asses would chant that it has nothing to do with islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

*1358 (1980 ) - " Islamic republic " newspaper*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

*الله اکبر گفتن اراذل و اوباش، سوژه غربی ها شد*


> به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر، چند ساعت پس از حمله یک شهروند فرانسوی به سه مامور پلیس در شهر ژوئه له تور، رسانه های عمده و جریان ساز غربی او را "مهاجم تکبیر گو" لقب داده و به داستان سرایی درباره ارتباط او با مسلمانان پرداختند.
> این درحالی است که این شخص *یک شهروند مسیحی* فرانسوی است و طبق اعلام رسمی پلیس، به علت داشتن سوابق بزهکارانه بارها دستگیر و مجازات شده بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> *الله اکبر گفتن اراذل و اوباش، سوژه غربی ها شد*




rooz az nou roozi az nou  @Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

@rahi2357 ,

Thanks for the faal my friend .

It was unbelievably true .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> rooz az nou roozi az nou  @Abii


Khereft, 

Saturday, December 20th-town of Joue-les-Tours


> A Muslim convert from Burundi shouted “Allahu Akbar” as he pulled a knife on police, injuring three officers before they shot him dead.



Sunday, December 21st-Dijon


> A driver shouting “Allahu Akbar” (“God is great”) deliberately ran down pedestrians in the French town of Dijon on Sunday, a day after a man shouting the same words attacked policemen with a knife.
> 
> French Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve said the attacker had minor delinquency offenses, but had shown recent *signs of radicalization, including posting a black Islamic State flag on his Facebook page a few days before the attack.*



Just in France from this past weekend.



mohsen said:


> *الله اکبر گفتن اراذل و اوباش، سوژه غربی ها شد*


Chera chert migi to nekbat? Mosalmoon bood yaroo. 

Har ghalati ke mikonin taghsire yeki digast hamishe. Faghad harf az gheirt mizanin. Az ye peshkel gheiratetoon kamtare vali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Abii said:


> Chera chert migi to nekbat? Mosalmoon bood yaroo.
> 
> Har ghalati ke mikonin taghsire yeki digast hamishe. Faghad harf az gheirt mizanin. Az ye peshkel gheiratetoon kamtare vali.


آره لابد شبا که از بزهکاری برمیگشته میرفته در مورد سایر ادیان مطالعه میکرده!!! واقعا که هوش و ذکاوتت به درد کانادا میخوره

ما که اصلا تکفیریا رو مسلمون حساب نمیکنیم که حالا بخواد بهمون بر بخوره یا گردن دیگران بندازیم، مگر اینکه بهش بگیم اسلام وهابیت که صد البته لبه دیگه اسلام لیبرال و سکولار هست و *هر دو هم مورد تایید و حمایت غربیها* هستن
نمونه اش همین گروگانگیر تو استرالیا که سال 2001 رسانه هاشون در موردش نوشته بودن یک روحانی به شدت لیبرال

ISIS: America’s Terrorist Mercenaries | New Eastern Outlook
تونی کارتالوچی: شخصیت کارتونی «هارون مونس» چگونه ایجاد شد؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

^^^ به شدت لیبرال

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

mohsen said:


> ^^^ به شدت لیبرال


Faghad ye terroristi mese tovo oon osama bin laden be ye akhoonde tokhme sag migin liberal. Hala to nemikhad be maghzet ziad feshar biari gohsen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

^^^غایت لیبرالیسم و طرفداراش

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Faghad ye terroristi mese tovo oon osama bin laden be ye akhoonde tokhme sag migin liberal. Hala to nemikhad be maghzet ziad feshar biari gohsen.


Sup nigga ? 

bande khoda mohsen harchi miad moadabane javabeto bede , tou hey tohin mikoni O laghab haye khodeto miari inja .

Shit nakhor dige , mano k mishnasi , mishooramet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> Sup nigga ?
> 
> bande khoda mohsen harchi miad moadabane javabeto bede , tou hey tohin mikoni O laghab haye khodeto miari inja .
> 
> Shit nakhor dige , mano k mishnasi , mishooramet


Oon shasgool, to az oon shasgool tar. Shero ver nagoo nekbat. 

yadete migofti niroohaye amniati mifresi donbalam? Root mishod asan in kososhera ro type koni ro keyboard? zaye boodanam hadi dare.


----------



## Serpentine

@Abii

If you get banned, this time I can't do anything and you'll be gone forever, so keep it cool. Try to post something even once without insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Oon shasgool, to az oon shasgool tar. Shero ver nagoo nekbat.
> 
> yadete migofti niroohaye amniati mifresi donbalam? Root mishod asan in kososhera ro type koni ro keyboard? zaye boodanam hadi dare.


Inja un tavile i nist ke tush bozorg shodi, azizam.hamun tor ke serpentine goft, age be bi adabit edame bedi, bara hamishe ban mishi va har che qadram ekant besazi mocheto migirim.chon ba har ekanti shakhsiato adabeto neshun midi.

Pas lotfan, dare satle ashghalo beband.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

The SiLent crY said:


> Thanks for the faal my friend .
> 
> It was *unbelievably true* .










Wish you all the best my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 178394
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best my friend.


modatist ke ehsas khastegi mikonam va ehtiaj be esterahat .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rmi5 said:


> Your exaggerations are always hilarious. Even putting Iran with Russia and China in a basket or in a sentence, is a big insult to Russia, and China  I don't know what you are really smoking




@kollang
Lol rmi5 is banned!

Duste man ba rmi5 ziad kal kal nakon daste khodesh nist.

Dadashe man alaave bar in, ba turka ham ziad kal nazar chon doroste ma ba hokumateshun moshkel darim vali ba mardomesh moshkel nadarim ye zare cool tar bash dar kol .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

IRAN 1802 said:


> @kollang
> Lol rmi5 is banned!
> 
> Duste man ba rmi5 ziad kal kal nakon daste khodesh nist.
> 
> Dadashe man alaave bar in, ba turka ham ziad kal nazar chon doroste ma ba hokumateshun moshkel darim vali ba mardomesh moshkel nadarim ye zare cool tar bash dar kol .


To ba "hokomate" Turkiye moshkel dari? Engar ye soosmarkhore arabestani biyad bege man ba hokomate Norway moshkel daram. 

lol


----------



## IRAN 1802

Abii said:


> To ba "hokomate" Turkiye moshkel dari? Engar ye soosmarkhore arabestani biyad bege man ba hokomate Norway moshkel daram.
> 
> lol


Mazoor erdogan va pan turka hast. turkie ham hich goozi nist

To moshkele hegharat be nafse vatani dari, omidvaram halet khub she

------------

@Daneshmand

Dadash shoma Iran zendegi mikoni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Dadash shoma Iran zendegi mikoni?



Na azizam, man Iran nistam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Daneshmand said:


> Na azizam, man Iran nistam.


Mitunam beporsam koja hastin, albate fozuli nabashe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

IRAN 1802 said:


> Mazoor erdogan va pan turka hast. turkie ham hich goozi nist
> 
> To moshkele hegharat be nafse vatani dari, omidvaram halet khub she


Faghad shoma terroristaye hezbollahi ke Irano kardin mese North Korea vatan parastin? Age in vatan parastiye, doshmani chiye pas?

Pan Turka keshvareshoono abad kardan. Harcheghadam goh vase to, hadeaghal keshvaro abad kardan. Toye jahan sevomi sage ki bashi ke vaisi to rooye baghie? Boro ba Liberia kal kal kon jooje.


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Mitunam beporsam koja hastin, albate fozuli nabashe



Alan, Kanada. Shoma khodetoon Iran hasti?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Daneshmand said:


> Alan, Kanada. Shoma khodetoon Iran hasti?



Bale dadash man Iran hastam, Khoshvaghtam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Bale dadash man Iran hastam, Khoshvaghtam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Daneshmand said:


>


Dadash rasti be in thread ye sari beazn:

IRIAF F-14 Tomcat in Combat [Documentary]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Dadash rasti be in thread ye sari beazn:
> 
> IRIAF F-14 Tomcat in Combat [Documentary]



Hatman. Vali inqadr darbareh F-14 irooni khondam keh digeh chizeh noyei namondeh. Qablan asheqeshoon bodam. Vali alan hesam ineh keh, sar e Iran kolah raft. Ageh F-15 va A-10 bejash gerefteh boodim, shayad Saddam to hamoon rozai aval leh mishod.

PS. In documentary man didam. Dastet dard nakoneh injam gozashtish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Abii said:


> Faghad shoma terroristaye hezbollahi ke Irano kardin mese North Korea vatan parastin? Age in vatan parastiye, doshmani chiye pas?
> 
> Pan Turka keshvareshoono abad kardan. Harcheghadam goh vase to, hadeaghal keshvaro abad kardan. Toye jahan sevomi sage ki bashi ke vaisi to rooye baghie? Boro ba Liberia kal kal kon jooje.


Mane jahan sevomi hezaran sal tamadon va farhang daram, har Irani ye tare mosh miarze be hazar ta amricayi va canadayi. 50 million irani daran sob ta shab yu in keshvar kar mikonan, hezaran daneshmand daran tu in keshvar baraye pishrafte keshvr kar mikonan. Man az keshvaram raziam, ba raftane akhoonda ham Iran golestan nemishe.

Hend ham vaghti nuke mikhast amrica behesh feshar avord va tahrimesh kard, amrica ta dahe 80 chin ro tahrimaye shadid mikard. Russia va pakistan ham zire tahriman, tahrima baes nemishe man az keshvaram badam biad abadan. 50 million Irani daran tu in keshvar kar mikonan ba akhoond akhoobd goftan hichi dorost nemishe va hich tagiri be vojud nemiad.



Daneshmand said:


> Hatman. Vali inqadr darbareh F-14 irooni khondam keh digeh chizeh noyei namondeh. Qablan asheqeshoon bodam. Vali alan hesam ineh keh, sar e Iran kolah raft. Ageh F-15 va A-10 bejash gerefteh boodim, shayad Saddam to hamoon rozai aval leh mishod.


Shayad dadash... Vali F-14 ham vaghan ojubas, tu in video ham azash kheyli taarif shode... Har moghe vaght kardi in mostanad ro bebin kheyli ghashange.

Rasti esmet va avataret ham kheyli ba mazas khhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Shayad dadash... Vali F-14 ham vaghan ojubas, tu in video ham azash kheyli taarif shode... Har moghe vaght kardi in mostanad ro bebin kheyli ghashange.
> 
> Rasti esmet va avataret ham kheyli ba mazas khhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



Didam in mostanado, baba. Albateh PressTV yeh mostanadeh digam dareh keh alan man link-esho nadaram vali to on mostanad dastaneh kharid e F-14 bayan mikoneh. Inaaroo barai in beh iran dadeh bodan keh sherkat sazadeh F-14 az varshekasti nejat bedan. Khalabanai Irooni F-15 ro mikhastan. Keh shah Veto kardo injoori beh F-14 residim.

F-14 barai dogfight aslan bedard nemikhoreh chonkeh Thrust/Weight payeeni dareh, bar aks F-15. Tanha chizi keh dareh hamoon radareh niromand va AIM-54 sheh. AIM-54 faqat 200 o khordehi dadeh bodan beh iran keh ta akharai jang faqat mesleh inkeh 10 ta baqi mondeh bood (inha ram barai mohadesi ma'akoos negah dashteh bodan).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Daneshmand said:


> Didam in mostanado, baba. Albateh PressTV yeh mostanadeh digam dareh keh alan man link-esho nadaram vali to on mostanad dastaneh kharid e F-14 bayan mikoneh. Inaaroo barai in beh iran dadeh bodan keh sherkat sazadeh F-14 az varshekasti nejat bedan. Khalabanai Irooni F-15 ro mikhastan. Keh shah Veto kardo injoori beh F-14 residim.
> 
> F-14 barai dogfight aslan bedard nemikhoreh chonkeh Thrust/Weight payeeni dareh, bar aks F-15. Tanha chizi keh dareh hamoon radareh niromand va AIM-54 sheh. AIM-54 faqat 200 o khordehi dadeh bodan beh iran keh ta akharai jang faqat mesleh inkeh 10 ta baqi mondeh bood (inha ram barai mohadesi ma'akoos negah dashteh bodan).


Un mostanadio ke migi manam didam.

Be nazaret Ghaher havapeimaye khuhi az ab dar miad?


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Un mostanadio ke migi manam didam.
> 
> Be nazaret Ghaher havapeimaye khuhi az ab dar miad?



Alan zoodeh barai qezavat kardan. Man fekr mikonam keh yeh Concept hastesh. Iran alan to marahel yadgiri in technology eh. Mohamtar az in keh qaher havapaymai khobi hast ya nah, in mohemeh keh in harekat e yadgiri motavaqef nasheh. Keh ye Concept bedan ba'adesh bigarn bekhaban. R&D bayad poya va joshan amal koneh. Hey Concept, hey sakhtan, hey azmayesh va yadgiri barayeh tarhai ba'adi. Keshvarhai digeh yek qarn hastesh keh daran in kara ro mikoonan. Ma tazeh vared shodim. Chand saal tool mikesheh ta ma beh ye jayi beresim. Harket R&D nabayad eist dasteh basheh. Baqiash mohm nist.



IRAN 1802 said:


> Rasti esmet va avataret ham kheyli ba mazas khhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



Mohabat darin. Avtar o keh az Search Google vardashtam va esm ham beh yad e Majaleh Daneshmand keh kheili behesh alaqeh dashtam gozashtam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Daneshmand said:


> Alan zoodeh barai qezavat kardan. Man fekr mikonam keh yeh Concept hastesh. Iran alan to marahel yadgiri in technology eh. Mohamtar az in keh qaher havapaymai khobi hast ya nah, in mohemeh keh in harekat e yadgiri motavaqef nasheh. Keh ye Concept bedan ba'adesh bigarn bekhaban. R&D bayad poya va joshan amal koneh. Hey Concept, hey sakhtan, hey azmayesh va yadgiri barayeh tarhai ba'adi. Keshvarhai digeh yek qarn hastesh keh daran in kara ro mikoonan. Ma tazeh vared shodim. Chand saal tool mikesheh ta ma beh ye jayi beresim. Harket R&D nabayad eist dasteh basheh. Baqiash mohm nist.
> 
> 
> 
> Mohabat darin. Avtar o keh az Search Google vardashtam va esm ham beh yad e Majaleh Daneshmand keh kheili behesh alaqeh dashtam gozashtam.


Eeeeeeeee manam be majaleye daneshmand va majalate mashin kheyli alaghe daram. Movafagh bashi dadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

IRAN 1802 said:


> @kollang
> Lol rmi5 is banned!
> 
> Duste man ba rmi5 ziad kal kal nakon daste khodesh nist.
> 
> Dadashe man alaave bar in, ba turka ham ziad kal nazar chon doroste ma ba hokumateshun moshkel darim vali ba mardomesh moshkel nadarim ye zare cool tar bash dar kol .


Salam

Hamishe havasam hast va az kure dar nemiram.(kollan man be niyyate taqviat zaban va tafrih be in forum sar mizanam.lol).tu in thread ham, bejaye inke az kure dar beram,tohinasho report kardam.hala nemidunam sare un ban shod ya na.be har hal hagheshe va motmaennam mafoghesh alan dare jarimash mikone.lol.hala nemidunam doros bahash barkhord kardam ya az nazare grammmer va loghat doros minivisam ya na.ino baghiye bayad nazar bedan.

Merci az tazakor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@kollang chi kar kardi ? 

man alan faghat mibinam k yeki az hamvatana morataban dare comment haye turk ha ru dar mored "Farsis" like mikone .

yeki nist bege baba ma ham "fars" nistim vali .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @kollang chi kar kardi ?
> 
> man alan faghat mibinam k yeki az hamvatana morataban dare comment haye turk ha ru dar mored "Farsis" like mikone .
> 
> yeki nist bege baba ma ham "fars" nistim vali .....


avali ro thank kardam dovomi ro havasam naboub sharmande.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> avali ro thank kardam dovomi ro havasam naboub sharmande.


fadat sham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> avali ro thank kardam dovomi ro havasam naboub sharmande.


Kheyli aghayi

Hameye mohandes controla 

@haman10 

defence.pk/threads/why-putin-is-winning-the-new-cold-war.350148/#post-6580651

Motmaen nistam sare in ban shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@haman10, @kollang beyni va beyn allah mass reporting @rmi5 kareh khobi naboud.
shoma mitunesti be jaye report javabesh ro bedi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> shoma mitunesti be jaye report javabesh ro bedi.


valla man aslan online naboudam azizam 

agar @kollang reportesh karde fek konam haghesh boude . chon ham tohin mikone ham khodesh digaran rou report mikone .

chand bar oumad inja va ba eftekhar goft "i report them and they get banned " ?

b har hal man kesio report nakardam 

baadesh azizam khialet rahat rahat bashe bekhoda age kurd ham bood man bahash moshkel dashtam

nemounash oun ozv kurd @Surenas bood age eshtebah nakonam

kholase , khialet rahat kesi inja racist nist  ishoon tohin mikone va bayad javabesho migereft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> valla man aslan online naboudam azizam
> 
> agar @kollang reportesh karde fek konam haghesh boude . chon ham tohin mikone ham khodesh digaran rou report mikone .
> 
> chand bar oumad inja va ba eftekhar goft "i report them and the get banned " ?
> 
> b har hal man kesio report nakardam
> 
> baadesh azizam khialet rahat rahat bashe bekhoda age kurd ham bood man bahash moshkel dashtam
> 
> nemounash oun ozv kurd @Surenas bood age eshtebah nakonam
> 
> kholase , khialet rahat kesi inja racist nist  ishoon tohin mikone va bayad javabesho migereft


lol, man aslan az lahazeh turk va kurd arz nakardam. manam online naboudam aghe tohini shode man etela nadaram. vali bebinid jamaan to in forum 6 ya 7 nafar bishtar nistim onam be 9 ta gorouhe mokhalef ham tagsim bandi misheh. ellati ke ino goftam in boud ke aghe paye china va ye keshvareh digeh dar beyn naboud momken nabound @rmi5 ban besheh. (thread marz bana yadeteh)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> @haman10, @kollang beyni va beyn allah mass reporting @rmi5 kareh khobi naboud.
> shoma mitunesti be jaye report javabesh ro bedi.


Vaghean, un qadra ham adame mohemi nist ke bekhaim darbarash bahs o jadal konim.vali hamum tor ke @haman10 goft, khodesh ba hamin tarfanda surenas ro ban kard.chizi ke avaz dare gele nadare ke.LOL.age to in fard to donyaye qeire majazi hamchin raftari ro baham mikard, ye jur mizadam to gushesh ke ta khode baku bandari bezane vali doroste tu donyaye majazi har ki har qalati delesh khas bokene ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Vaghean, un qadra ham adame mohemi nist ke bekhaim darbarash bahs o jadal konim.vali hamum tor ke @haman10 goft, khodesh ba hamin tarfanda surenas ro ban kard.chizi ke avaz dare gele nadare ke.LOL.age to in fard to donyaye qeire majazi hamchin raftari ro baham mikard, ye jur mizadam to gushesh ke ta khode baku bandari bezane vali doroste tu donyaye majazi har ki har qalati delesh khas bokene ke.


maghe chi shode boud?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> maghe chi shode boud?


Dar un thread be man fohsh midad va sari pak mikard postasho, qafel az inke mod ha postasho mitunan bekhunan.lol
Chand mored ham fohshe namusi dade.

Doroste mesle bache ha javabesho bedam?ya na ....reportesh konam?beyni va beyn ollahi begu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> manam online naboudam aghe tohini shode man etela nadaram.


lotfan ino kamel bekhoon :

bahs faghat emrooz nist azize delam , @rmi5 kollan 24/7 tohin mikone 

manam khodet midooni ke aslan doost nadaram adaye bi gonah ha ru dar biaram . ama chand bar pa gozashtam jolo ke bikhial she ?

haminja chand bar azash be khater kari ke anjam nadadam ozr khahi kardam ? bekhoda man kheyli paa dar mioni kardam ke een bache ehsasi barkhord nakone .

man ke kheyli doost daram hamchi bargarde halat avalesh . hamin parsal bood ke inja 1 dava ham nabood va inja vaghean "chill thread" bood .

man etela nadaram ke che etefaghi tou zendegi vase rmi5 oftad ke intoori motenafer shod az hame chi , dige ham aslan baram mohem nist (chon chand bar oumadam jolo ke hade aghal bege moshkelesh chiye)

ama khob , be har hal azizam manam mesle hame keshvaram rou doost daram va vaghti yeki (mohem nist ke irani bashe ya na) miad va sobh ta shab fohsh mide va tohin mikone , che entezari az man hast .

kholase man miam va az shoma een soalo miporsam :

*begid man dar mored @rmi5 chi kar konam ? yek bar dige ozr bekham azash ? bekhoda shoma begi hatman een karo mikonam dobare .*

*albate nemidoonam babat che khabti , vali khob man moshkeli ba ozr khahi nadaram .lol*

*chetor raftar konam va chi begam ke een agha bikhial ma she ?*

*pas solam ine : man chetor raftar konam shoma migi ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Dar un thread be man fohsh midad va sari pak mikard postasho, qafel az inke mod ha postasho mitunan bekhunan.lol
> Chand mored ham fohshe namusi dade.
> 
> Doroste mesle bache ha javabesho bedam?ya na ....reportesh konam?beyni va beyn ollahi begu.


aghe injori ke shoma migi boudeh man harfi nadaram. 



haman10 said:


> lotfan ino kamel bekhoon :
> 
> bahs faghat emrooz nist azize delam , @rmi5 kollan 24/7 tohin mikone
> 
> manam khodet midooni ke aslan doost nadaram adaye bi gonah ha ru dar biaram . ama chand bar pa gozashtam jolo ke bikhial she ?
> 
> haminja chand bar azash be khater kari ke anjam nadadam ozr khahi kardam ? bekhoda man kheyli paa dar mioni kardam ke een bache ehsasi barkhord nakone .
> 
> man ke kheyli doost daram hamchi bargarde halat avalesh . hamin parsal bood ke inja 1 dava ham nabood va inja vaghean "chill thread" bood .
> 
> man etela nadaram ke che etefaghi tou zendegi vase rmi5 oftad ke intoori motenafer shod az hame chi , dige ham aslan baram mohem nist (chon chand bar oumadam jolo ke hade aghal bege moshkelesh chiye)
> 
> ama khob , be har hal azizam manam mesle hame keshvaram rou doost daram va vaghti yeki (mohem nist ke irani bashe ya na) miad va sobh ta shab fohsh mide va tohin mikone , che entezari az man hast .
> 
> kholase man miam va az shoma een soalo miporsam :
> 
> *begid man dar mored @rmi5 chi kar konam ? yek bar dige ozr bekham azash ? bekhoda shoma begi hatman een karo mikonam dobare .*
> 
> *albate nemidoonam babat che khabti , vali khob man moshkeli ba ozr khahi nadaram .lol*
> 
> *chetor raftar konam va chi begam ke een agha bikhial ma she ?*
> 
> *pas solam ine : man chetor raftar konam shoma migi ?*


chi begam. ye rahkaresh shayad in bashe ke bahsa va fosh kari ha kharej az chill thread negah dashteh beshe, vali fek konam javabam *nemidunam* bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> *nemidunam*


manam nemidoonam .

kollan ke mesle ghabl nemitoonam online basham , chon dige har rooz miram bimarestan .

@rmi5 mimoone ba @kollang .

dige vaght giso giss keshi ru nadaram 

Fln doostan . ya ali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Gentlemen and ladies,
Please take a look at this:

Best writer contest 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IRAN 1802

@Ostad
in rmi5 yeki dar miyoon az fosh va kalamate rakik estefade mikone. In adam be shedat az Iran badesh miad va ba har kasi mesle turka va araba bar zede Iran motahed mishe. Az beyne 80 million Irani 20 nafar adam injuri peyda nemishe!

Ban shodanesh aslan mohem nist. Ye negah be postash bendaz, hamash tohin va commentaye zede Irani hast, in adam turkie ro 10000 baraber Iran dust dare.


Dar zemn hamin chand rooz pish be man gir dade bud ke double useram va mikhast kari kone ke man ban besham.

@kollang
Nazare shakhsie man ine ke dar morede turka kheyli tond nari, rmi5 ham bahash kal nazari behtare chon javabesho bedi buthurt mishe va say mikone talafi kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

درود! اومدم ببینم چه می کنید! من که تا 5 ام ژانویه تعطیلم دارم یک قل دو قول بازی می کنم!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Militant Atheist

Badass - Jalil Zandi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Militant Atheist said:


> درود! اومدم ببینم چه می کنید! من که تا 5 ام ژانویه تعطیلم دارم یک قل دو قول بازی می کنم!


WCB,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> درود! اومدم ببینم چه می کنید! من که تا 5 ام ژانویه تعطیلم دارم یک قل دو قول بازی می کنم!


khosh oomadi. Hanooz motor city tashrif dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Militant Atheist 

khosh bargashti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> khosh oomadi. Hanooz motor city tashrif dari?



Chakeram, na, az zamani ke az inja raftam New Yorkam.



haman10 said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> khosh bargashti


Mer30 


Ostad said:


> WCB,


Mer30

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@Uhuhu @iranigirl2 

shomaha kojaeen 

bargardin baw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Why rmi5 is banned??????


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> Mer30


khersi 

JK  new york khosh begzare pool dar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

loooooooooooooool
*Dead body detector? A brief history of Iran's 'inventions'*
Dead body detector? A brief history of Iran's 'inventions' - AOL.com

-dead body detector
-time machine
-Photoshop army
-fighter jet that can't physically fly due to the shape of its wings 
etc... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> loooooooooooooool
> *Dead body detector? A brief history of Iran's 'inventions'*
> Dead body detector? A brief history of Iran's 'inventions' - AOL.com
> 
> -dead body detector
> -time machine
> -Photoshop army
> -fighter jet that can't physically fly due to the shape of its wings
> etc... lol


looooooooooooooooooooooooooool

that was so funny i literally pissed myself laughing 

OMG , U so funny man .....

dead body detector huh ? well kiss my *** 

Iran builds detector of explosives and narcotics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> that was so funny i literally pissed myself laughing
> 
> OMG , U so funny man .....
> 
> dead body detector huh ? well kiss my ***
> 
> Iran builds detector of explosives and narcotics


Does this detector of yours work on salavat or namaz jome? I wonder what the world was doing before "Iran invented" this said detector. 

hm.....

Haman to khejalat nemikeshi vaghean?


----------



## kollang

Home

LOLOLOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL

ghahram bahat 



moshkeleshoon chi bood ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> khersi
> 
> JK  new york khosh begzare pool dar



175k dar sal pooldar mahsoob nemishe. Inja flat hast 15 million dollar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why rmi5 is banned??????


Cursing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

kollang said:


> Salam
> 
> Hamishe havasam hast va az kure dar nemiram.(kollan man be niyyate taqviat zaban va tafrih be in forum sar mizanam.lol).tu in thread ham, bejaye inke az kure dar beram,tohinasho report kardam.hala nemidunam sare un ban shod ya na.be har hal hagheshe va motmaennam mafoghesh alan dare jarimash mikone.lol.hala nemidunam doros bahash barkhord kardam ya az nazare grammmer va loghat doros minivisam ya na.ino baghiye bayad nazar bedan.
> 
> Merci az tazakor.


Kollang jan bebakhshid dir javab dadam, yadam raft. Bebin man ba rmi5 kari nadaram, azasham ziad khoshan nemiad chon ye farde zede Irani hast, man manzooram tu in thread bud: https://defence.pk/threads/regional...-turkey’s-model-towards-iran’s-n-case.349205/ ke ye zare tond rafti, ham shoma ham @ResurgentIran .
Mishe darbare Kollang ye zare toziu bedi?



Militant Atheist said:


> 175k dar sal pooldar mahsoob nemishe. Inja flat hast 15 million dollar.


Khosh umadi agha, esme IDt ajibe. Age sali 175k dollar dar miari vaghan khosh be halet! Man nemidunam Iran daram che kar mikonam! Karet chi hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Militant Atheist said:


> 175k dar sal pooldar mahsoob nemishe. Inja flat hast 15 million dollar.


khosh oomadi  man shenide boodam apartemanaye oonja az 700k shoru mishe albate ja ta ja darim masalan central park  .agha ye flate darbo daghoon nazike central park chande oonja ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

rahi2357 said:


> khosh oomadi  man shenide boodam apartemanaye oonja az 700k shoru mishe albate ja ta ja darim masalan central park  .agha ye flate darbo daghoon nazike central park chande oonja ?


Salam sobh bekheir, Iran ro faghat eshgh ast. Adam age kharej bere faghat vase kar khub hast na mundan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Salam sobh bekheir, Iran ro faghat eshgh ast. Adam age kharej bere faghat vase kar khub hast na mundan.



Inha mondan albateh:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

IRAN 1802 said:


> Kollang jan bebakhshid dir javab dadam, yadam raft. Bebin man ba rmi5 kari nadaram, azasham ziad khoshan nemiad chon ye farde zede Irani hast, man manzooram tu in thread bud: https://defence.pk/threads/regional...-turkey’s-model-towards-iran’s-n-case.349205/ ke ye zare tond rafti, ham shoma ham @ResurgentIran .
> Mishe darbare Kollang ye zare toziu bedi?
> 
> 
> Khosh umadi agha, esme IDt ajibe. Age sali 175k dollar dar miari vaghan khosh be halet! Man nemidunam Iran daram che kar mikonam! Karet chi hast?



Hagheshon bod. Bebin man kari be erdoganistania (agar man "mullah boy" hastam, ona be on taraf erdoganistani khar hastand lol) be hich vaj nadaram. agar faghat mitavanestand dar forume khodeshoon bemonand, bejai inke bian inja va dar sectione Iran Irania ro tohin konand, kheili ali bod.
Hata az zionista kasif badtar hastand. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

ResurgentIran said:


> Hagheshon bod. Bebin man kari be erdoganistania (agar man "mullah boy" hastam, ona be on taraf erdoganistani khar hastand lol) be hich vaj nadaram. agar faghat mitavanestand dar forume khodeshoon bemonand, bejai inke bian inja va dar sectione Iran Irania ro tohin konand, kheili ali bod.
> Hata az zionista kasif badtar hastand. lol


Allaho aalam. Vali be nazare man turka az araba va zionista badtar nistan. Beyneshun ye seri adamaye ahmagh peyda mishe vali dar kol khuban be nazare man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

IRAN 1802 said:


> Allaho aalam. Vali be nazare man turka az araba va zionista badtar nistan. Beyneshun ye seri adamaye ahmagh peyda mishe vali dar kol khuban be nazare man.



In general, yes.
In this forum, no.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

ResurgentIran said:


> In general, yes.
> In this forum, no.


Aha, vali be har hal man az turka tu in forum khosham miad, baziashun adamaye aghelian. Dadasham shabo ruzet khosh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

IRAN 1802 said:


> Aha, vali be har hal man az turka tu in forum khosham miad, baziashun adamaye aghelian. Dadasham shabo ruzet khosh ...



MerC dadash. Be hamchenin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> In general, yes.
> In this forum, no.


C'mon man be honest none is going to judge you.


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> C'mon man be honest none is going to judge you.



Honest about what?


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> Honest about what?


Nevermind.


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> Nevermind.



Yeah, better to leave it at an insinuation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@IRAN 1802

Age ye sal inja bemuni maro bishtar dark mikoni.age ham vaghean mikhay bishtar beshnasishun, ye sar bezan turkiye(man raftam) ta befahmi chi migam.

Tebghe nazar sanji ha, mardom turkiye az hameye keshvar haye qeyr turki zaban badeshun miyan.79 dar sad az Iran badeshun miyad.hala khodet hesab kon in chejur mardomian.

Karbaraye in forum 100% jame'e ye turkiye ro namayandegi mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

xenon54 said:


> Nevermind.


Brother I was saying that Turks are good people ...



kollang said:


> @IRAN 1802
> 
> Age ye sal inja bemuni maro bishtar dark mikoni.age ham vaghean mikhay bishtar beshnasishun, ye sar bezan turkiye(man raftam) ta befahmi chi migam.
> 
> Tebghe nazar sanji ha, mardom turkiye az hameye keshvar haye qeyr turki zaban badeshun miyan.79 dar sad az Iran badeshun miyad.hala khodet hesab kon.


Man un axo didam. Kollan Iran keshvare kheyli mahbubi nist tu keshvaraye jahan. Inke gofte shode khosheshun nemiad dalil nemishe yani badeshun miad. Man torkie raftam ba ye serishun sobat kardam, adamaye khubian va az Iran badeshun nemiad. Shoma rafti torkie chi didi?
Albate ye zare racsim hastan.

Kollang jan be nazaram ye seri jaune pan turk jame'eye turkie ro namayandegi nemikoanan, nemidunam hala shayad man eshtebah konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

IRAN 1802 said:


> Brother I was saying that Turks are good people ...


Well, you know there was times where i was enjoying this section with friendly people till Sinan found out that some people here were smiling at our faces while at the same time talking bad in other places *(only a handfull people, most are ok)*, so excuse my trust issue when i see that people are talking about us in a language that i cant understand, no hard feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

xenon54 said:


> Well, you know there was times where i was enjoying this section with friendly people till Sinan found out that some people here were smiling at our faces while at the same time talking bad in other places *(only a handfull people, most are ok)*, so excuse my trust issue when i see that people are talking about us in a language that i cant understand, no hard feelings.


I myself like Turkey and Turks. Turks are close to Iranians. Iran and Turkey have good relation with Erdogan, certainly two countries could have excellent relation without him.


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> lol and where did i claim that we are superior? i would like you to find a post where i have said that, but you likely will not find it.
> i dont have such complexes that some of your compatriots do.
> 
> and again, i wasnt call you people dogs. i said when the opportunity arises and there is an argument (about say azari or whatever else) pan-turkist rally and come in a group, like a pack of dogs. there is a difference but you seemingly dont understand this.
> you simply have misunderstood but if this explanation is not sufficient, then i cant help you.


It was you and Kollang who claimed it, im not going to search it because i dont have anything to prove to anyone and surely no time for such childish games, you know it, i know it and kollang knows it thats all what matters.


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> It was you and Kollang who claimed it, im not going to search it because i dont have anything to prove to anyone and surely no time for such childish games, you know it, i know it and kollang knows it thats all what matters.



lol never happened. you are not going to search it because you know such posts doesnt exist.
thats all there is to it. 
its not very classy of you to be a liar.


----------



## TurAr

jammersat said:


> we had this turk classmate in our college , and there was this balkan kid too who was popular , the turk guy was always trying to put me down just to please the balkan guy



Lol. What do you mean put you down?


----------



## raptor22

آقا من نمیدونم جدیدا هر بار که وارد فروم میشم باید دوباره لوگین کنم ... تازگی این جوری شده ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

raptor22 said:


> آقا من نمیدونم جدیدا هر بار که وارد فروم میشم باید دوباره لوگین کنم ... تازگی این جوری شده ....



yek bar khodet log out bokon va 2bare login sho, ehtemale ziad dorost mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> lol never happened. you are not going to search it because you know such posts doesnt exist.
> thats all there is to it.
> its not very classy of you to be a liar.


As i said i dont need to prove anything, besides serpi probably deleted them already, call me whatever you want, your name callings arent relevant anyway.


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> As i said i dont need to prove anything, besides serpi probably deleted them already, call me whatever you want, your name callings arent relevant anyway.



Its not name calling.
You have made an unfounded accusation against me I have said that Iranians are superior to Turks, which you refuse to back up with evidence. So you are a liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

ALLAH hu AKBAR said:


> IN WAT WAY IRANIANS R SUPERIOR 2 TURKS CAN U PLZ EXPLAI IRANIAN



I have never said that. That was the point in my previous post. It was xenon54 that made the accusation of me having said that, but it never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> Its not name calling.
> You have made an unfounded accusation against me I have said that Iranians are superior to Turks, which you refuse to back up with evidence. So you are a liar.


When did i claimed that you said Iranians are superior to Turks? I said that you and Kollang claimed that you have a superior culture, stop playing games with me.

It was in this thread but it got deleted as i suspected, are you still going to deny it? Now stop wasting my time and grow up your, childish attitute is annoying.

Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 12

Edit: it got deleted but the quote was still there, what are you guys indicating here?



> There is a huge cultural difference, I suppose.remember few months ago when I went to IK intl university.I can remember that almost every Iranian member congratulated me on that but no turks did so.few days ago a Turk ask his GF for marriage and Iranians were the first to congratulate.*it shows we are more friendly and civil than them.*
> 
> And now you see them finding excuses for bashing our products whereas no Iranian cares to react in such a cruel way in exchange.take a look at the competition among Chinese and American members on similar topics.they always amaze me with their perfect manner.



Source: Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 12



> There is indeed a cultural difference. There is also polls on this kind of stuff. As I mentioned earlier there have been polls about how people view their countrys status/role in the region.
> In countries like Egypt, Iran, even KSA the polls showed that their people were really humble about themselves and the sense of their country.
> But the same poll in Turkey showed that over 90 % of Turks believe their country to be the leader of Middle East. Not just Middle East, but they openly talk about "Turkic union".
> Thats why they but their nose, whenever there is an Iran-Azerbaijan thread. It always end up the same, because the Turk feel ownership.
> 
> 
> Even their leaders like Davutoglu openly beat their chest and make statements about "making borders meaningless", which is in obvious reference to the old Ottoman order.
> Not to mention how Erdoga also said that what goes on in countries like Syria and Egypt is Turkey's business, because they were Ottoman colonies.
> To sum up, they are an extremely arrogant people.



Source: Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

xenon54 said:


> When did i claimed that you said Iranians are superior to Turks? I said that you and Kollang claimed that you have a superior culture, stop playing games with me.
> 
> It was in this thread but it got deleted as i suspected, are you still going to deny it? Now stop wasting my time and grow up your, childish attitute is annoying.
> 
> Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 12
> 
> Edit: it got deleted but the quote was still there, what are you guys indicating here?
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 12
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Iranian Version of RQ-170 Drone Makes Maiden Flight | Page 12


I still defend my words.according to a valid poll Turkish people dislike almost all the non-Turkic countries.be it Iran, Israel,USA,EU,Russia,China,Saudi Arabia and Pakistan.on the other hand, Iranian hospitality is the main attraction for the foreign tourists.even here in PDF, you are being treated nice while two days ago, we all know how @ResurgentIran and me were treated in your section.sorry, but this is crystal clear that who is acting more friendly and civil, here.Turks or Iranians?

And being more friendly is not aqual to being superior.at least I didnt mean that.

Turks do not favor US, like themselves the most - LOCAL

And for your notice, few days ago, your friends, @Sinan and @atatwolf claimed these statements to us.they can confirm it.

Sinan: "we come in your section to look down upon Farsis"

Atatwolf: "Sinan, you are really higher than them(Farsis)"


Now, feel free to justify...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

kollang said:


> I still defend my words.according to a valid poll Turkish people dislike almost all the non-Turkic countries.be it Iran, Israel,USA,EU,Russia,China,Saudi Arabia and Pakistan.on the other hand, Iranian hospitality is the main attraction for the foreign tourists.even here in PDF, you are being treated nice while two days ago, we all know how @ResurgentIran and me were treated in your section.sorry, but this is crystal clear that who is acting more friendly and civil, here.Turks or Iranians?


The opinion about those countrys in Iran wouldnt be much different i guess but how in the world can you claim that we dont like Pakistan and Saudi Arabia? Pakistan is considered a brother nation among Turks and the opinion about Saudi Arabia is more or less neutral.
And about hospitality, i think the number of Tourists in Turkey proves something else, what do you know about Turkey that you claim we arent hospitable people, you just need to google it, you would find hundreds of tourist blogs talking about it.



> And for your notice, few days ago, your friends, @Sinan and @atatwolf claimed these statements to us.they can confirm it.
> 
> Sinan: "we come in your section to look down upon Farsis"
> 
> Atatwolf: "Sinan, you are really higher than them(Farsis)"
> 
> 
> Now, feel free to justify...


I dont believe @Sinan would say something like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> The opinion about those countrys in Iran wouldnt be much different i guess but how in the world can you claim that we dont like Pakistan and Saudi Arabia? Pakistan is considered a brother nation among Turks and the opinion about Saudi Arabia is more or less neutral.
> And about hospitality, i think the number of Tourists in Turkey proves something else, what do you know about Turkey that you claim we arent hospitable people, you just need to google it, you would find hundreds of tourist blogs talking about it.
> 
> 
> I dont believe @Sinan would say something like this.



No, i said something like that....can't remember much but i said that to *an indiviual*, not to all of the Iranians.

Though i can't remember the exact conversation, if i said something like that (to all Iranians) shame on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> Guys trust me this is not godzilla or 11 sep ...
> National tv.. most of news agencies didn't give a damn about it ?? Really ?? i just found this. it happened in 14 December ( 23 azar)
> 
> ساختمان شهید تندگویان که بلندترین ساختمان منطقه ویژه پارس جنوبی به شمار می رود دچار آتش سوزی شد."
> طبقات ٨ تا ١٤ این برج به‌طور ١٠٠‌درصد در آتش سوخت به گونه‌ای که براساس ده‌ها تصویر و فیلم موجود در نفت نیوز تنها ستون‌های این طبقات سالم ماندند و برخی طبقات پایین‌تر نیز تا ٧٠ الی ٨٠‌درصد دچار‌ آتش‌سوزی شدند.
> نماد عسلویه در آتش سوخت
> 
> برج 15 طبقه منطقه ویژه اقتصادی پارس جنوبی در آتش سوخت
> 
> این برج که به جرات جز *سه برج مدرن ایران از نظر تجهیزات* است توسط شرکت دو ملیتی ایرانی انگلیسی پتروپارس چندین سل قبل با *هزینه دویست میلیارد* تومان ساخته شد و نماد پایتخت انرژی ایران بود
> 
> @Serpentine
> Did you know that ?
> View attachment 178839
> 
> 
> View attachment 178840
> 
> View attachment 178841



Yes I had read about the fire the day it happened in Tabnak and another news site I don't remember. Didn't know it was that big at the time, the building is literally gone. They should take the building down and make a better one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> No, i said something like that....can't remember much but i said that to *an indiviual*, not to all of the Iranians.
> 
> Though i can't remember the exact conversation, if i said something like that (to all Iranians) shame on me.


I thought even if you said something similar then in a sarcastic way or something, i know your not such a person to look down on people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> Guys trust me this is not godzilla or 11 sep ...
> National tv.. most of news agencies didn't give a damn about it ?? Really ?? i just found this. it happened in 14 December ( 23 azar)
> 
> ساختمان شهید تندگویان که بلندترین ساختمان منطقه ویژه پارس جنوبی به شمار می رود دچار آتش سوزی شد."
> طبقات ٨ تا ١٤ این برج به‌طور ١٠٠‌درصد در آتش سوخت به گونه‌ای که براساس ده‌ها تصویر و فیلم موجود در نفت نیوز تنها ستون‌های این طبقات سالم ماندند و برخی طبقات پایین‌تر نیز تا ٧٠ الی ٨٠‌درصد دچار‌ آتش‌سوزی شدند.
> نماد عسلویه در آتش سوخت
> 
> برج 15 طبقه منطقه ویژه اقتصادی پارس جنوبی در آتش سوخت
> 
> این برج که به جرات جز *سه برج مدرن ایران از نظر تجهیزات* است توسط شرکت دو ملیتی ایرانی انگلیسی پتروپارس چندین سل قبل با *هزینه دویست میلیارد* تومان ساخته شد و نماد پایتخت انرژی ایران بود
> 
> @Serpentine
> Did you know that ?
> View attachment 178839
> 
> 
> View attachment 178840
> 
> View attachment 178841





Serpentine said:


> Yes I had read about the fire the day it happened in Tabnak and another news site I don't remember. Didn't know it was that big at the time, the building is literally gone. They should take the building down and make a better one.
> 
> View attachment 178845



Wohaa, what you are seeing is the insulation outside of the building getting burned. In High buildings (higher than 20.5 meters). Insulation should be rock-wool. Not XPS or EPS.

If structure is not damaged...(concrete buildings don't get damaged by the fire easily) they can renovate and continue to use building....not much deal.

Mod Edit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> surprised why it did not make a big noise in the media



It was reported in quite some news outlets and if I'm not mistaken, also in some news on tv. but in general, don't expect quality news from many of those yellow websites and tv news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

This thread stays closed until you guys cool down, I didn't want to give infractions to anyone for now.

After reopening of thread, one more post about this useless argument and you'll enjoy a thread ban.


Edit: Now you know what you shouldn't do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> This thread stays closed until you guys cool down, I didn't want to give infractions to anyone for now.
> 
> After reopening of thread, one more post about this useless argument and you'll enjoy a thread ban.
> 
> 
> Edit: Now you know what you shouldn't do.


Sometimes i feel like we make much trouble for you, sry for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Sometimes i feel like we make much trouble for you, sry for this.


This thread isn't exclusive to Iranians as you know and all people from other countries are welcome, but I certainly don't get happy seeing all these fights. What makes it worse is that all the fights are for nothing actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Out of respect for Serpentine, I will not take this discussion any further.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Out of respect for Serpentine, I will not take this discussion any further.



How's clubbing in Denmark going?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> How's clubbing in Denmark going?



Put a hold on that for now. When medical studies finishes in 6 months, Im gonna go on a night club marathon. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Put a hold on that for now. When medical studies finishes in 6 months, Im gonna go on a night club marathon. lol



I'll come with you when I stop by on my way to Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> I'll come with you when I stop by on my way to Gaza.



I will find you a hot danish babe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

*چرا پاکستان قاتل شیعیان این کشور را از زندان آزاد می‌کند؟*

روز گذشته خبری در رسانه ها منتشر شد مبنی بر اینکه خطرناک ترین تروریست پاکستان به سبب دست داشتن در کشتار وسیع شیعیان این کشور شناخته شده، به زودی از زندان آزاد خواهد شد. این در حالی است که پاکستان اخیراً به شدت مدعی توسعه اقدامات ضد تروریستی خود بوده است. اما آنچه سبب شده این تروریست بر خلاف رویه اعلامی از زندان آزاد شود، چیست؟

کد خبر: ۴۶۱۱۹۰
تاریخ انتشار:۰۵ دی ۱۳۹۳ - ۲۰:۱۳-26 December 2014





روز گذشته خبری در رسانه ها منتشر شد مبنی بر اینکه خطرناک ترین تروریست پاکستان به سبب دست داشتن در کشتار وسیع شیعیان این کشور شناخته شده، به زودی از زندان آزاد خواهد شد. این در حالی است که پاکستان اخیراً به شدت مدعی توسعه اقدامات ضد تروریستی خود بوده است. اما آنچه سبب شده این تروریست بر خلاف رویه اعلامی از زندان آزاد شود، چیست؟

به گزارش «تابناک»، روز گذشته اعلام شد که ملک اسحاق، رهبر گروه تروریستی «لشکر جنگوی» که به سبب نقش آفرینی در قتل عام شیعیان این کشور شناخته شده است، به زودی از زندان آزاد خواهد شد. در خبرها آمده بود که وی قرار بوده دیروز از زندان آزاد شود، اما به دلیل وجود موارد جدید در پرونده وی، قرار شده دو هفته دیگر نیز در زندان بماند. 

این در حالی است که نهادهای اطلاعاتی پاکستان به دولت این کشور هشدار داده اند آزادی این فرد که به عنوان خطرناک ترین تروریست پاکستان و حتی منطقه از وی یاد می شود، سبب ایجاد موج جدیدی از تروریسم و ناامنی خواهد شد و به همین دلیل، باید در تصمیم آزادی وی تجدید نظر شود.

بنا به گزارش سایت «مرکز مبارزه با تروریسم»، لشکر جنگوی، یک گروه شبه نظامی فرقه‌ای و ضدشیعه است که در سال ۱۹۹۶ به دست گروهی از اعضای سازمان فرقه‌ای «سپاه صحابه پاکستان» ایجاد شد. خود سپاه صحابه در سال ۱۹۸۵ و در واکنش به تهاجم شوروی به افغانستان و نیز انقلاب اسلامی ایران تشکیل شده بود.

در آغاز تشکیل لشکر جنگوی، ریاض بصره رهبری آن را بر عهده داشت، ولی پلیس در ماه می سال ۲۰۰۲ موفق به کشتن وی شد و پس از او، اکرم لاهوری رهبری گروه را بر عهده گرفت؛ اما وی نیز در ژوئن ۲۰۰۲ به دست پلیس بازداشت شد و از آن زمان به بعد، رهبری گروه آشکار نبوده است.

اما با وجود اعلام نشدن نام رهبر گروه، باور عمومی بر آن است که اسحاق ـ که پس از تحمل چهارده سال زندان، در سال ۲۰۱۱ آزاد شد ـ هم‌اکنون نقش اصلی را در آن دارد و شاهد این مدعا آن است که تنها اندکی پس از آزادی اسحاق، شمار حملات به شیعیان در پاکستان به طور بی‌سابقه‌ای افزایش یافت.

اسحاق در سال۱۹۹۷ به جرم قتل، تهدید به قتل و ارعاب بازداشت شده بود. با این حال، گفته می‌شود، وی از درون زندان، به عنوان مغز متفکر گروه خود، حملات سال ۲۰۰۹ به تیم کریکت سریلانکا را سازماندهی کرد. در این حمله، هشت تن کشته و شش تن زخمی شدند؛ افزون بر این، گزارش‌ها حاکی از آن است که اسحاق در سال ۹۷ به کشتار ۱۰۲ نفر اعتراف کرده بود.

با این حال، اسحاق در سال ۲۰۱۱ به سبب در اختیار نبودن شواهد و مدارک کافی، از زندان آزاد شد و بلافاصله پس از آن، وی پیام‌هایی را برای هوادارانش فرستاد که آشکارا به معنای تهدید حملات علیه شیعیان بود.

به فاصله اندکی پس از آزادی اسحاق، حملات به شیعیان در شهرهای گوناگون پاکستان افزایش یافت. در این حملات، مهاجمان از تاکتیک جدیدی بهره می‌گرفتند؛ متوقف کردن اتوبوس‌های حامل شیعیان و کشتن همه کسانی که شیعه بودن آن‌ها اثبات می‌شد.

برای نمونه، در سپتامبر ۲۰۱۱، شبه نظامیان یک اتوبوس زائران شیعه را در استان بلوچستان متوقف کرده و ۲۶ مسافر آن را به قتل رساندند. لشکر جنگوی مسئولیت این حمله را بر عهده گرفت و سپس در اوت ۲۰۱۲، این گروه، ۲۵ زائر شیعه را از اتوبوس پیاده کرده و همگی را اعدام کردند. به گفته پلیس، شبه نظامیان نخست اوراق هویتی مسافران را کنترل کرده و سپس شیعیان را به قتل می‌رساندند.

پس از آن و در سال 2013 میلادی نیز لشکر جنگوی مسئولیت دو بمب گذاری علیه شیعیان در شهر کویته در جنوب غرب پاکستان را که به جان باختن 200 تن از شیعیان منجر شد، به عهده گرفت. همین موارد، سبب شد که ملک اسحاق بار دیگر بازداشت شده و زندانی شود.

با این وجود، تمامی این اقدامات تروریستی باز هم به صدور حکم محکومیت علیه اسحاق منجر نشد و در خرداد ماه سال جاری، قاضی ارشد دادگاه مبارزه با تروریسم شهر راولپندی با بررسی پرونده ملک اسحاق، وی را تبرئه کرد. به طور کلی، اسحاق همواره یا به قید ضمانت و وثیقه از مجازات فرار می‌کند یا دادگاه وی را به علت عدم مدارک کافی و شهادت ندادن شاهدان تبرئه می‌کند.

اما روز گذشته خبر آزاد شدن اسحاق در شرایطی منتشر شد که طی هفته های اخیر و در پی انجام یک حمله تروریستی از سوی عناصر وابسته به گروه طالبان به مدرسه ای در «پیشاور»، دولت پاکستان اعلام کرده بود اقدامات خود علیه تروریسم در این کشور را شدت خواهد بخشید. 

در همین راستا، وزیر کشور پاکستان چهار روز پیش گفت با به حداقل رساندن مدت زمان صدور اجرای حکم اعدام، طی روزهای آینده 500 تروریست در این کشور اعدام خواهند شد و عملیات علیه تروریست ها در تمام ایالت های این کشور نیز ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد. گفتنی است بعد از واقعه پیشاور، دولت پاکستان قانون ممنوعیت اعدام در این کشور را لغو کرد.

بر این اساس، کنار هم گذاشتن دو روند فوق، یعنی ادعای دولت پاکستان مبنی بر مبارزه با تروریست ها و عدم تساهل در برابر آن ها از یک سو و آزاد شدن قاتل شیعیان این کشور از سوی دیگر، می تواند بیانگر وجود نوعی استاندارد دوگانه و مهمتر از آن، حاکم بودن رویکرد فرقه گرایانه در دولت پاکستان باشد.

به عبارت دیگر، می توان گفت از دید دولت پاکستان، تروریست های این کشور به دو دسته تروریست خوب و تروریست بد تقسیم می شوند و آن دسته از تروریست هایی که علیه شیعیان این کشور اقدام کرده و در پی پاکسازی مذهبی و قومی در این کشور هستند، در زمره تروریست های خوب طبقه بندی می شوند که دولت در عمل کاری به کار آن ها نخواهد داشت.

مشابه همین رویکرد در جریان حملات گروه تروریستی «جندالله» به خاک ایران و گروگان گرفتن مرزبان های ایرانی نیز به چشم می خورد؛ زیرا پاکستان در عمل هیچ گونه اقدامی را برای جلوگیری از انجام عملیات های تروریستی توسط گروه مذکور در خاک خود انجام نداد. واضح است که این اقدام در عمل سبب گسترش بیش از پیش ناامنی و تروریسم در منطقه خواهد شد که مسئولیت اصلی آن نیز مستقیماً متوجه دولت پاکستان است

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/461190/چرا-پاکستان-قاتل-شیعیان-این-کشور-را-از-زندان-آزاد-می‌کند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Afghan refugees crossing the border, entering Iran (my poshto really sucks but the song is hilarious, saying something like "there is poverty in Afghanistan, I am going to Iran and from there to Turkey and then Greece and from there to France, either I will reach Paris/London, or I will die trying):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Afghan refugees crossing the border, entering Iran (my poshto really sucks but the song is hilarious, saying something like "there is poverty in Afghanistan, I am going to Iran and from there to Turkey and then Greece and from there to France, either I will reach Paris/London, or I will die trying):


What's funny about it exactly?


----------



## Abii




----------



## Abii




----------



## Azizam




----------



## haman10

Serpentine i hope you didn't have any secret in your inbox bro 

Lol i fell into wrong hands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Serpentine i hope you didn't have any secret in your inbox bro
> 
> Lol i fell into wrong hands


nemitune, haminke bekhad bere tuie inbox varede profile yek nafare dg mishe. vali bad juri be ham rikhte site. manam etefaghi varede kheili az profile ha shodam, asan bavaret ham nemishe koduma

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rahi2357 said:


> khosh oomadi  man shenide boodam apartemanaye oonja az 700k shoru mishe albate ja ta ja darim masalan central park  .agha ye flate darbo daghoon nazike central park chande oonja ?



Mamnonam. Man apartman central park zire yek million va 300 hezarta nadidam.



IRAN 1802 said:


> Kollang jan bebakhshid dir javab dadam, yadam raft. Bebin man ba rmi5 kari nadaram, azasham ziad khoshan nemiad chon ye farde zede Irani hast, man manzooram tu in thread bud: https://defence.pk/threads/regional...-turkey’s-model-towards-iran’s-n-case.349205/ ke ye zare tond rafti, ham shoma ham @ResurgentIran .
> Mishe darbare Kollang ye zare toziu bedi?
> 
> 
> Khosh umadi agha, esme IDt ajibe. Age sali 175k dollar dar miari vaghan khosh be halet! Man nemidunam Iran daram che kar mikonam! Karet chi hast?



Mamnonam. Man software engineeram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...m-a-mile-away/

According to Iran’s state-run Mehr News Agency, Iranian scientists have developed a radar that can detect explosives, narcotics and even drug addicts from almost a mile away.

The device’s inventor, Seyed Ali Hosseini, told the state news service this week that the “radar tracker was designed and built to detect drugs, explosives, bodies alive and dead under the rubble, addictive drugs and alcoholic beverages.”

The device “*could detect drug addicts from a distance of 1500 meters and determine the degree of addiction inside their bodies,*” reports Mehr news agency.

The article, which despite its brevity is a surreal read, quotes Hosseini, who it says works for a "knowledge-based company" explaining the science behind the enterprise:

The transmitter part consists of radio waves and radio magnets emitting waves across the earth and stimulates elements' molecular layer and releases their ions. The receiver detects ions as well as the molecular layer then transfers waves back to the target to detect their essence.

* Iranian authorities like to trumpet the country’s scientific accomplishments, even when they appear more than a bit dubious.*

The Islamic Republic’s guardians of moral probity also champion their efforts to curb drug addiction and trafficking. The country has hundreds of accused drug traffickers on death row. *Iran is one of the world's leading practitioners of capital punishment; Iran, Iraq and Saudi Arabia accounted for almost 80 percent of the world's executions in 2013.*

But it's not clear if this new radar will add to the ranks of alleged criminals awaiting such a fate. The article does not indicate when Hosseini's invention will be deployed for official use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Abii said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...m-a-mile-away/
> 
> According to Iran’s state-run Mehr News Agency, Iranian scientists have developed a radar that can detect explosives, narcotics and even drug addicts from almost a mile away.
> 
> The device’s inventor, Seyed Ali Hosseini, told the state news service this week that the “radar tracker was designed and built to detect drugs, explosives, bodies alive and dead under the rubble, addictive drugs and alcoholic beverages.”
> 
> The device “*could detect drug addicts from a distance of 1500 meters and determine the degree of addiction inside their bodies,*” reports Mehr news agency.
> 
> The article, which despite its brevity is a surreal read, quotes Hosseini, who it says works for a "knowledge-based company" explaining the science behind the enterprise:
> 
> The transmitter part consists of radio waves and radio magnets emitting waves across the earth and stimulates elements' molecular layer and releases their ions. The receiver detects ions as well as the molecular layer then transfers waves back to the target to detect their essence.
> 
> * Iranian authorities like to trumpet the country’s scientific accomplishments, even when they appear more than a bit dubious.*
> 
> The Islamic Republic’s guardians of moral probity also champion their efforts to curb drug addiction and trafficking. The country has hundreds of accused drug traffickers on death row. *Iran is one of the world's leading practitioners of capital punishment; Iran, Iraq and Saudi Arabia accounted for almost 80 percent of the world's executions in 2013.*
> 
> But it's not clear if this new radar will add to the ranks of alleged criminals awaiting such a fate. The article does not indicate when Hosseini's invention will be deployed for official use.



Iran builds detector of explosives and narcotics

Some of the responses are hilarious 

"Let's start mass production"

"A revolution!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

TurAr said:


> Iran builds detector of explosives and narcotics
> 
> Some of the responses are hilarious
> 
> "Let's start mass production"
> 
> "A revolution!"


Inside, half of them are dying of embarrassment, but they try to be serious about it so they can give it a legitimate spin. Serpentine is a great guy, but he suffers from the problem I told you earlier. He's planning to leave Iran eventually. After a few years outside Iran he'll lose the saving face mentality. For now they'll keep up the clown show like it's their duty.

Didn't Iran cure Aids and make a working fusion reactor a while back? I think North Korea claimed that as well.

*Iran discovers formula to cure AIDS, says health minister *
Iran discovers formula to cure AIDS, says health minister | GulfNews.com

*Iran claims to have built fusion reactor*
Iran claims to have built fusion reactor | World news | theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Abii said:


> Inside, half of them are dying of embarrassment, but they try to be serious about it so they can give it a legitimate spin. Serpentine is a great guy, but he suffers from the problem I told you earlier. He's planning to leave Iran eventually. After a few years outside Iran he'll lose the saving face mentality. For now they'll keep up the clown show like it's their duty.



I'd worry about the other half who sincerely believe that Iran might have invented a device which can not only detect drug addicts from 1500 meters away but also can tell the degree of addiction. If you can make them believe something like this, no wonder why mullahs are investing so much in propaganda rather than in actual development.



Abii said:


> Didn't Iran cure Aids and make a working fusion reactor a while back? I think North Korea claimed that as well.
> 
> *Iran discovers formula to cure AIDS, says health minister *
> Iran discovers formula to cure AIDS, says health minister | GulfNews.com
> 
> *Iran claims to have built fusion reactor*
> Iran claims to have built fusion reactor | World news | theguardian.com



lol I didn't know those

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

*يك زن ايراني در فهرست چهره‌هاي سال ٢٠١۴*

مجله تايم در آخرين انتخاب ٢٠١۴ خود از چهره‌هاي برتر جهان، فهرستي از تلاشگران و محققان فعال در كنترل و تحقيق درباره بيماري ابولا تهيه كرد
کد خبر: ۴۶۱۲۵۷
تاریخ انتشار:۰۶ دی ۱۳۹۳ - ۰۷:۵۴-27 December 2014


مجله تايم در آخرين انتخاب ٢٠١۴ خود از چهره‌هاي برتر جهان، فهرستي از تلاشگران و محققان فعال در كنترل و تحقيق درباره بيماري ابولا تهيه كرد كه در جمع ٢٢ نفره در اين فهرست، نام پرديس ثابتي به عنوان محقق و استاد ايراني هم ثبت شده است.

به گزارش اعتماد، پرديس ثابتي، فارغ‌التحصيل دكتراي پزشكي از دانشگاه هاروارد، ژنتيكدان پزشكي است كه با طراحي الگوريتمي موفق به نمايش اثرات ژنتيك بر پيشرفت بيماري شده است. وي هم‌اكنون دانشيار دانشگاه هاروارد است و سرپرستي گروه محققان براي خواندن ژنوم انسان و تمام كروموزوم‌هاي موجود در ويروس ابولا را بر عهده دارد.

اين بانوي ٤٠ ساله ايراني و ساكن ماساچوست امريكا كه اخيرا به عنوان يكي از ۱۰۰ چهره نابغه جهان از سوي گروه بين‌المللي Creators Synectics معرفي شده‌، در سال ٢٠٠٧ نيز از سوي شبكه خبري cnn به عنوان «يكي از ۸ نابغه عصر نوين» معرفي شد.

نشريه نيويوركر هم در بخشي از گزارش خود درباره تحقيقات علمي دانشمندان براي مبارزه با ويروس ابولا، به فعاليت‌هاي ثابتي به عنوان يك دانشمند امريكايي ايراني‌تبار پرداخته علاوه بر آنكه او همچنين در مسير تحقيقات خود در زمينه بررسي ژنوم مالاريا، موفق به دريافت بودجه تحقيقاتي ٢ ميليون دلاري از بنياد بيل و مليندا گيتس (Gates Foundation Grant) شده ‌است.

ثابتي سومين زن در تاريخ حيات دانشگاه هاروارد است كه با معدل ۱۰۰ و مدارج كامل از مدرسه پزشكي اين دانشگاه فارغ‌التحصيل شده است. جالب اينكه وي در موسيقي نيز فعاليت دارد و به علت تمركز بر تحقيقاتي كه بر ابولا انجام داده انتشار چهارمين آلبوم او با تاخير مواجه شده است. با انتخاب پرديس ثابتي از سوي مجله تايم، فهرست ايرانياني كه طي ٨٧ سال گذشته به عنوان شخصيت سال مجله تايم معرفي شده‌اند به سه نفر رسيد.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Abii said:


> *Iran discovers formula to cure AIDS, says health minister *
> Iran discovers formula to cure AIDS, says health minister | GulfNews.com
> 
> *Iran claims to have built fusion reactor*
> Iran claims to have built fusion reactor | World news | theguardian.com



I am not an expert in this field I mean fusion reactor stuff, but they made it. Inertial electrostatic confinement fusion (IECF) device is a compact and simple structure for nuclear fusion researches by electrical discharge, which can operate in the pulsed or continuous mode. Iran has made IR-IECF:

در این پروژه پژوهشی، امکان انجام واکنش گداخت هستهای به روش حبس الکترواستاتیکی لختی بررسی شده است. در این طرح با انجام مطالعات و بررسی نمونههای ساخته شده در سایر کشورهای جهان یک نمونه کوچک آزمایشگاهی در پژوهشگاه علوم و فنون هسته ای طراحی و ساخته شد و امکان انجام واکنش گداخت هستهای در این دستگاه به اثبات رسید. این پروژه اولین دستگاه مولد نوترون بر پایه همجوشی هسته ای پیوسته کشور می باشد. روش کار این دستگاه به اینصورت است که ابتدا محفظه دستگاه خلاء می گردد و پس از آن گاز دوتریم یا تریتیوم یا هر دوی آنها به داخل محفظه دستگاه تزریق می گردند. پس از اعمال اختلاف پتانسیل الکتریکی بین الکترودها، در محدوده 100 کیلو ولت یونیزاسیون اتفاق میافتد و این ذرات به سمت مرکز دو الکترود کروی شتاب میگیرند در اثر این برخوردها ناحیه پلاسمای چگال کروی شکلی در مرکز الکترودهای دستگاه تشکیل میشود. در این ناحیه به دلیل بالا بودن دما و همچنین برخوردهای متوالی یون ها و بمباران شدن یون-ها و اتم های زمینه توسط یون های شتاب گرفته فرآیند همجوشی هستهای رخ میدهد و با توجه به نوع گاز، نوترونها و پروتونهای پر انرژی که انرژی آنها معمولا بین 2 تا 15 مگا الکترون ولت است بوجود می آید که در همه جهات گسیل می شود.
به کمک این نوع دستگاه ها می توان پژوهش هایی در زمینه های زیر انجام داد:
1- ساخت چشمه پیوسته نوترونی
2- فعال سازی نوترونی
3- ساخت چشمه های پیوسته پروتونی
4- چشمه پیوسته اشعه ایکس سخت
5- فعال سازی پروتونی
6- تولید ایزوتوپها و رادیو ایزوتوپهای پزشکی برای تشخیص و درمان سرطانها
7- بررسی خواص الکتریکی، اپتیکی و مکانیکی جامدات
8- استریلیزه کردن تجهیزات پزشکی و مواد غذایی
9- ازبین بردن زباله های شیمیایی
10- انجام واکنش های متداول گداخت هسته ای​











On Aids, I have never heard that Iran has claimed it could cure AIDS, but *AIMOD *as a medicine has introduced by them that could boost human body immune system and CF4 and prevent this virus from killing more immune system cells:

Combination of IMOD™ and Arbidol to increase their immunomodulatory effects as a novel medicine to prevent and cure influenza and some other infectious diseases





​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

sigh ^^^

That's not a working reactor. That's an experimental research project and it's been done a million times in Western, European and East Asian universities. It's an unstable reactor and it's been done a million times in the past so it's nothing new. That's not a working fusion reactor. 

Same with your AIDS medicine and all your other bull shit so called inventions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> That's not a working reactor. That's an experimental research project and it's been done a million times in Western, European and East Asian universities. It's an unstable reactor and it's been done a million times in the past so it's nothing new. That's not a working fusion reactor.


like you know shyte about reactors



Abii said:


> Same with your AIDS medicine


like you know shyte about medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Hello guys, I am new here.

Dorood bar shoma.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IRAN 1802

The Last of us said:


> Hello guys, I am new here.
> 
> Dorood bar shoma.


Khosh umadi Dadash 


haman10 said:


> like you know shyte about reactors
> 
> like you know shyte about medicine


In turk section I can not find a user post against his country non stoppable, but unfortunately we can find one so called Iranian empty-head here .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

The Last of us said:


> Hello guys, I am new here.
> 
> Dorood bar shoma.



Khosh omadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Thank you for your kind welcome guys.
By the way, I think you guys should ignore the tork members here.
From what I see no Iranian even goes in their section but they have some sort of obsession with our section.

It's kind of funny and sad really.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> like you know shyte about reactors
> like you know shyte about medicine



I doubt Abii knows what medicine is or how it works and he certainly does not do anyone any good by his emotional attitude. But let's not get emotional here, ourselves. Abii has a point here and it's a valid point. Such fakery and promotion of pseudo-science should be discouraged and not disseminated through society or else the real science will suffer.

Unfortunately the yellow journalism in Iran has become very powerful, specially those of the right wingers, promoting such fakeries as real science. That "radar" which can detect the "level of addiction" is not even suitable to be used in a comedy science fiction plot, let alone forwarded as a real scientific product.

A few opportunists who know how to navigate the bureaucratic maze and get fat access to already scarce R&D funds, are making their personal fortunes while fooling the people. At least they should not be given any fame. If we give the fame, the budget and the official positions to such frauds, then we lose these real scientists forever (though I must admit that I do not blame these fraudulent people as what they are doing is just what exactly those fake tailors had done in the Hans Anderson's children story, "The Emperor's New Cloths"):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Well @Daneshmand we both know the deal with the aids med. 

Its a herbal medicine designed for stimulating the CMI. And its not a pseudo sience. 

I just recently read news abt it working perfectly in some African countries. 

I'll post the details tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

Iran's Military Advisor Killed Defending Holy Shiite Sites in Iraq

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Well @Daneshmand we both know the deal with the aids med.
> 
> Its a herbal medicine designed for stimulating the CMI. And its not a pseudo sience.
> 
> I just recently read news abt it working perfectly in some African countries.
> 
> I'll post the details tomorrow.



Thank you. I was actually talking in the context of that "radar". But anyways, it is ok. We have a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

lol hala in toole sagaham vase shoma 2zaria adam shodan. Ridin azizan, ridin.
*Outrage as Palestinian soccer team cancels friendly with Iran*

Outrage as Palestinian soccer team cancels friendly with Iran - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


btw, our preparation compared to other nations. Bazam gand zadin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> lol hala in toole sagaham vase shoma 2zaria adam shodan. Ridin azizan, ridin.
> *Outrage as Palestinian soccer team cancels friendly with Iran*
> 
> Outrage as Palestinian soccer team cancels friendly with Iran - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> 
> btw, our preparation compared to other nations. Bazam gand zadin.



Some good friends we have!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Some good friends we have!


Those Palestinian wahabis have used IR like a 10 dollar hooker. Palis are some of the biggest salafis in the Arab world, yet IR sends our oil money to feed people who want us dead, just so they can continue their 4 decade charade. There are a lot of areas in Iran that are more backward and undeveloped than the West Bank or the Gaza Strip, yet they send the money to wahabi lands. Instead of buying useless bottle rockets for fucking terrorists in Gaza, use it to stabilize the Rial, build some infrastructure in Khouzestan, Kerman, Balouchistan... and try to make a functioning fucking nation out of this 3rd world cesspool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Abii said:


> Those Palestinian wahabis have used IR like a 10 dollar hooker. Palis are some of the biggest salafis in the Arab world, yet IR sends our oil money to feed people who want us dead, just so they can continue their 4 decade charade. There are a lot of areas in Iran that are more backward and undeveloped than the West Bank or the Gaza Strip, yet they send the money to wahabi lands. Instead of buying useless bottle rockets for fucking terrorists in Gaza, use it to stabilize the Rial, build some infrastructure in Khouzestan, Kerman, Balouchistan... and try to make a functioning fucking nation out of this 3rd world cesspool.


Palestinans are not wahhabi salafists they are shafi'i asha'ari 

Hamas are ikhwan not salafists 
PLO are nationalist secular sociolist organization

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Abii said:


> Those Palestinian wahabis have used IR like a 10 dollar hooker. Palis are some of the biggest salafis in the Arab world, yet IR sends our oil money to feed people who want us dead, just so they can continue their 4 decade charade. There are a lot of areas in Iran that are more backward and undeveloped than the West Bank or the Gaza Strip, yet they send the money to wahabi lands. Instead of buying useless bottle rockets for fucking terrorists in Gaza, use it to stabilize the Rial, build some infrastructure in Khouzestan, Kerman, Balouchistan... and try to make a functioning fucking nation out of this 3rd world cesspool.


Palestinians are Iranian brothers, they're Sunni. Do not insult Palestinains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

IRAN 1802 said:


> Palestinians are Iranian brothers, they're Sunni. Do not insult Palestinains.


As I said, they use you like a 10 dollar hooker. Now bend over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

The Novel Study of IMOD TM against HIV-1, P24 production - ResearchGate

Combination of IMOD™ and Arbidol to increase their immunomodulatory effects as a novel medicine to prevent and cure influenza and some other infectious diseases

IMOD™ (Immuno-Modulator Drug), which is a patented herbal drug that improves the immune system, is formulated from three herbal extracts of _Tanacetum vulgare_, _Urtica dioica_, and _Rosa canina_, which is then enriched with selenium [1]. This drug is used for the treatment of human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) infection by increasing CD4 lymphocytes [2]. These cells are measured in the blood as CD4 and CD8 counts [3]. The CD4 count is a reflection of immune system efficiency: the lower the CD4 count, the weaker the immune system will be. If the CD4 count is <200 in a microliter of blood, the person is considered to be infected and is involved with AIDS [4]. In fact, patients with a CD4 count of <400 showed a significant increase in their CD4 counts following treatment with IMOD™ for 3 months in comparison to those in a control group who were not treated with IMOD™ [5]. Therefore, this viral infection disease can be treated with an increasing number of CD4 lymphocytes in the blood [6]. In addition, the presence of selenium as an immune booster and the presence of flavonoids such as chlorogenic acid, caffeic acid, kaempferol, esculetin, apigenin, luteolin, rutin, ferulic acid, etc., which have antioxidant effects, help to remove free radicals and improve the immune system as well.

On the other hand, Arbidol, which is a synthetic broad-spectrum antiviral agent [7], has immunomodulating effects and is an interferon-inducing agent. Therefore, the agent can improve CD4 counts [8] as well. Arbidol inhibits the fusion of influenza A and B (N1H1, N2H2, N2H3, and avian influenza viruses of N1H5 and H9N1) and has the same effect on severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) viruses that interact with cell membranes. Additionally, the agent inhibits acute and chronic hepatitis C virus infection [8] and [9]. Furthermore, Arbidol has antioxidant properties and is in the category of the least toxic drugs (LD50 > 4 g/kg) which does not have adverse effects on the human body when taken orally at the recommended dosages[9].

*Conclusion*
In this context, we proposed a novel idea to prevent and treat viral infections such as influenza diseases. As discussed above, IMOD™ has been used successfully within the last few years, resulting in increased CD4 lymphocyte counts and consequent improvement of the immune system. Similarly, Arbidol also by itself has proven within the last two decades to be a safe and effective drug for the prevention and treatment of flu and influenza. Therefore, with the advantage of both medicines, a stronger choice to prevent and cure not only flu but also some other infectious diseases such as acute hepatitis B and C can also be targeted. In a large sample of gatherings such as the _Hajj_ pilgrimage where millions of Muslims are in close contact while performing their religious obligations, the viruses can be transferred with ease by sneezing and coughing. Testing the idea in several groups of attendees could prove the safety and the efficacy of the above combination in a clinical trial. Such results will be published and the whole society can benefit, especially during the flu seasons of the year. This strategy will also help to stop the spreading of such viruses to other countries. Moreover, the mass production of such a beneficial medicine in different forms such as capsules, tablets, and probably ampoules are proposed if biological tests prove promising.

=========================================

HARARE - Visiting Iranian delegation from the Centre of Innovation and Technology Co-operation (CITC) has agreed to partner the Harare Institute of Technology (HIT) in setting up facilities to produce life-prolonging drugs. This deal could help the country save millions of dollars on drug imports and offer hope to HIV-positive people in the face of critical shortages of anti-retrovirals. Head of delegation and head of the Centre for Innovation and Technology Co-operation in Iran, Prof Hamid Reza Amirinia said his country was committed to working with HIT in the manufacture of the Immuno-Modulator Drug (IMOD) drug for people living with HIV and AIDS.

IMOD is a name given to a herbal drug that, according to Iranian scientists, protects those already infected by HIV by strengthening the immune system.“We were in conversation with the Minister of Health and Child Care, Dr (David) Parirenyatwa yesterday discussing the need to introduce IMOD drug to assist people living with HIV and AIDS in Zimbabwe and be able to work with HIT in the manufacturing of the drug so that it would be readily available in Africa,” he said. “We have notable achievements in the areas of medical biotechnologies in Iran and the use of the IMOD drug is among our greatest achievements.” The life prolonging drug, he said, helps stimulate the immune system and prevents patients with HIV from entering the AIDS stage while also helping patients with AIDS recover and experience a normal life.

“The herbal-made medication serves to rein in the AIDS virus and redouble the body’s immunity. It is not a medication to completely kill the virus and can be used besides other anti-retroviral drugs.” Said Prof Amirinia. He said the IMOD drug was safe and had no proven side effects and could also be used on all diseases related to the immune system. HIT acting vice chancellor Engineer Quinton Kanhukamwe expressed gratitude to the Iranian delegation for their commitment to this initiative saying it would help develop the country. “We welcome this initiative since this visit is a follow up to the first visit which saw us signing an agreement to collaborate technologies from Tehran University in Iran and HIT,” he said.

“We recently acquired a licence from the Ministry of Health to start the IMOD pilot project which we hope to commence soon so that if we are successful, the institute will then roll out the project on a national scale.”

Eng Kanhukamwe said the two countries would soon start an exchange programme for students from both countries to share experiences and collaborate in various research programmes.

“Such initiatives help us to focus on solutions to the real challenges that affect Zimbabweans,’ he said.

IMOD was made public in February 2007 in Iran and the drug, made from medicinal plants in 15 research centres around Iran, controls the spread of the virus in the blood stream and boosts immunity with a 90-day treatment course and a two-year follow up.

The drug took five years to develop and tests on 200 patients proved successful.

New ARVs deal for Zimbabwe | National AIDS Council of Zimbabwe

================

these are all extremely credible sources like ELSEVIER and Sciencedircet (except the last one which is a news ) .

so my point is . iranians are mostly blind dumdums that easily fall for any propaganda they are fed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Abii said:


> sigh ^^^
> 
> That's not a working reactor. That's an experimental research project and it's been done a million times in Western, European and East Asian universities. It's an unstable reactor and it's been done a million times in the past so it's nothing new. That's not a working fusion reactor.
> 
> Same with your AIDS medicine and all your other bull shit so called inventions.




Mr knowledge it's exactly what I told you, you've been mislead by a false title of "press tv" even it's clearly mentioned in AEOI official website that it's an experimental research project:

به منظور بررسی واکنش گداخت هسته ای IECF طراحی و ساخت نمونه آزمایشگاهی دستگاه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

*انتقاد مشاور رئیس جمهور از عدم شناسایی شهدای گمنام*

عصرایران - حسام الدین آشنا مشاور رئیس جمهور در واکنش به دفن شهدای گمنام نوشت:

دانشجویی پس از جریان دفن شهدای گمنام در میدان امیر چخماق یزد از من پرسید:

پیکری که در تفحص یافت می شود یا دارای پلاک شناسایی است یا نه؟ در صورت اول گمنام نیست در صورت دوم یا ما فهرستی از مشخصات شهدای مفقود الاثر داریم یانه؟ اگر داریم با تطبیق دی آن ای میان نزدیکان شهید و پیکر یافت شده می توان هویت شهید را شناسایی کرد. 





اگر نداریم چرا در طول 25 سال پس از پایان جنگ فراخوان نداده ایم هر خانواده ای که شهید مفقود الاثر دارد بیاید آزمایش دی ان ای بدهد و از طرف دیگر از بقایای هر شهید تفحص شده پیش از دفن آزمایش بگیریم و با تطبیق این دو بانک اطلاعاتی، هم خانواده ها را از انتظار در بیاوریم و هم به جای افزایش شهدای گمنام ، شهدا را نام آشنا و نام آور کنیم.

او مثالهایی را یادآور شد که در همین سال گذشته برخی شهدای گمنام که در تهران دفن شده اند از همین طریق مورد شناسایی قرار گرفته اند. پس اگر می توان مدتها پس از دفن نمونه ها را تطبیق داد چرا از ابتدا همین اقدام را انجام ندهیم؟

سوال این است آیا ما حق داریم قبل از این که تمام تلاشمان را برای رساندن یک شهید به خانواده اش انجام دهیم -تاکید می کنم تمام تلاشمان - پیکر او را به صورت گمنام دفن کنیم؟
من مصاحبه «دکتر محمود تولایی» با فارس را بدقت خوانده ام و می دانم تلاش هایی در این زمینه انجام می شود اما این تلاش ها در قبال مسئولیت وجدانی و اخلاقی ما بسیار ناچیز است. حل مساله نیاز به یک اصلاح جدی در روند تفحص تا مراسم دفن دارد.

در جریان دفن شهدا سه نهاد مسوولیت دارند .نهاد اول کمیته جستجوی مفقودین است که تا چندی پیش بخشی از بنیاد حفظ آثار و ارزش های دفاع مقدس وابسته به ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح بود و با اتمام ماموریت سردار باقر زاده در آن بنیاد ، مستقل شد . این ستاد فعلا هم کار تفحص را انجام می دهد ، هم شناسایی شهدا را دنبال می کند و هم مکان های دفن شهدا را معین می کند و هم مراسم را برگزار می کند.

نهاد دوم بنیاد حفظ آثار و ارزش های دفاع مقدس است که در وضع فعلی ساختن و نگهداری از یادمان های شهدای گمنام را هم بر عهده دارد.

نهاد سوم بنیاد شهید و امور ایثار گران است که اگر چه قانونا هم پاسخگو و هم خادم خانواده های معزز مفقودین است ولی در چرخه امور مربوط به شهدای گمنام کاملا حذف شده است.بنیاد شهید می تواند مسئولیت جمع آوری علمی و تشکیل بانک دی ان ای نزدیکان مفقود الاثرهای عزیز را بر عهده گیرد و سپس با هماهنگی میان ستاد تفحص و بنیاد دو بانک اطلاعاتی مفقود الاثرها و شهدای تفحص شده مقایسه می شود و با وسواس تمام تلاش می شود شهدا حتی المقدور شناسایی شوند.می توان با تقسیم کار منطقی تری میان این سه نهاد از گمنام دفن شدن شهیدان جلوگیری کرد .

به امید روزی که هیچ شهیدی را به صورت گمنام دفن نکنیم و همه شهیدان نام آورمان را به آغوش خانواده ها باز گردانیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> *انتقاد مشاور رئیس جمهور از عدم شناسایی شهدای گمنام*
> 
> عصرایران - حسام الدین آشنا مشاور رئیس جمهور در واکنش به دفن شهدای گمنام نوشت:
> 
> دانشجویی پس از جریان دفن شهدای گمنام در میدان امیر چخماق یزد از من پرسید:
> 
> پیکری که در تفحص یافت می شود یا دارای پلاک شناسایی است یا نه؟ در صورت اول گمنام نیست در صورت دوم یا ما فهرستی از مشخصات شهدای مفقود الاثر داریم یانه؟ اگر داریم با تطبیق دی آن ای میان نزدیکان شهید و پیکر یافت شده می توان هویت شهید را شناسایی کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگر نداریم چرا در طول 25 سال پس از پایان جنگ فراخوان نداده ایم هر خانواده ای که شهید مفقود الاثر دارد بیاید آزمایش دی ان ای بدهد و از طرف دیگر از بقایای هر شهید تفحص شده پیش از دفن آزمایش بگیریم و با تطبیق این دو بانک اطلاعاتی، هم خانواده ها را از انتظار در بیاوریم و هم به جای افزایش شهدای گمنام ، شهدا را نام آشنا و نام آور کنیم.
> 
> او مثالهایی را یادآور شد که در همین سال گذشته برخی شهدای گمنام که در تهران دفن شده اند از همین طریق مورد شناسایی قرار گرفته اند. پس اگر می توان مدتها پس از دفن نمونه ها را تطبیق داد چرا از ابتدا همین اقدام را انجام ندهیم؟
> 
> سوال این است آیا ما حق داریم قبل از این که تمام تلاشمان را برای رساندن یک شهید به خانواده اش انجام دهیم -تاکید می کنم تمام تلاشمان - پیکر او را به صورت گمنام دفن کنیم؟
> من مصاحبه «دکتر محمود تولایی» با فارس را بدقت خوانده ام و می دانم تلاش هایی در این زمینه انجام می شود اما این تلاش ها در قبال مسئولیت وجدانی و اخلاقی ما بسیار ناچیز است. حل مساله نیاز به یک اصلاح جدی در روند تفحص تا مراسم دفن دارد.
> 
> در جریان دفن شهدا سه نهاد مسوولیت دارند .نهاد اول کمیته جستجوی مفقودین است که تا چندی پیش بخشی از بنیاد حفظ آثار و ارزش های دفاع مقدس وابسته به ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح بود و با اتمام ماموریت سردار باقر زاده در آن بنیاد ، مستقل شد . این ستاد فعلا هم کار تفحص را انجام می دهد ، هم شناسایی شهدا را دنبال می کند و هم مکان های دفن شهدا را معین می کند و هم مراسم را برگزار می کند.
> 
> نهاد دوم بنیاد حفظ آثار و ارزش های دفاع مقدس است که در وضع فعلی ساختن و نگهداری از یادمان های شهدای گمنام را هم بر عهده دارد.
> 
> نهاد سوم بنیاد شهید و امور ایثار گران است که اگر چه قانونا هم پاسخگو و هم خادم خانواده های معزز مفقودین است ولی در چرخه امور مربوط به شهدای گمنام کاملا حذف شده است.بنیاد شهید می تواند مسئولیت جمع آوری علمی و تشکیل بانک دی ان ای نزدیکان مفقود الاثرهای عزیز را بر عهده گیرد و سپس با هماهنگی میان ستاد تفحص و بنیاد دو بانک اطلاعاتی مفقود الاثرها و شهدای تفحص شده مقایسه می شود و با وسواس تمام تلاش می شود شهدا حتی المقدور شناسایی شوند.می توان با تقسیم کار منطقی تری میان این سه نهاد از گمنام دفن شدن شهیدان جلوگیری کرد .
> 
> به امید روزی که هیچ شهیدی را به صورت گمنام دفن نکنیم و همه شهیدان نام آورمان را به آغوش خانواده ها باز گردانیم.



test DNA besiar test arzooni hastesh .

that called incompetency mate .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jack 86000

ایرنا - یادمان شهدای کلیمی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Sho'or cheqad chize khobi eh. Taraf migeh berim az hend gedaie amniat konim. Khob ageh ma mikhastim keh hend beh ma amniat bedeh keh amrika sharafesh kheili bishtareh az hend o chin o roos. Agar kaar mikhad beh jaie bekesheh keh ma zir bal o par chin o roos o hend o ina bashim, hamoon behtar eh keh siasat hai shah ro bargardonim va ba amrika ma'meleh konim. Vaqe'an keh. Adam chi begeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

Abii said:


> As I said, they use you like a 10 dollar hooker. Now bend over.


I think contrary... it is Iran regime which used Palestinians and various Pakistanis and Afghanis like toilet paper.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf




----------



## -SINAN-

@Abii 

I want to ask you a serious question.

Now, we have a female member in our section... @Turkish_FR 
She is an obvious Islamist and said "She would prefer her Iranian muslim friends rather than her Secular countrymen"...

Now, please look at her avatar. What would had happened if she shot that picture in Iran ?


----------



## Daneshmand

Yeki javabe ina roo bedeh. vaqti rigi dastgir shod pasesh va carte shenashayish pakistani bood. Iran in madarek ro ham gozasht jeloye khabarnegarha, vali beh roye pakistan nayavord. Aksash hastan roye internet. Javan-mardaneh amal kard. Kesi aslan in pass iranio dideh? aksesho gozashtan? Pass e iran keh agar ham basheh qolabi eh, chonkeh taraf aslan iran nayomadeh bodeh, oman bodeh (oman albateh mikhad balochestan pakistan ro joda koneh, chonkeh chand daheh pish, yek qesmatesh mal e oman bood keh pakistan ba zoor gereftesh).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> @Abii
> 
> I want to ask you a serious question.
> 
> Now, we have a female member in our section... @Turkish_FR
> She is an obvious Islamist and said "She would prefer her Iranian muslim friends rather than her Secular countrymen"...
> 
> Now, please look at her avatar. What would had happened if she shot that picture in Iran ?


This is the internet man. You sure that's actually him/her?

But the answer is obvious. If you don't wear the hijab in public and take a picture with a "na mahram" (unrelated male) you will get arrested for indecency and depending on your social status, the attitude you show during the ordeal (to the cops and in the court) and your family's social background you will be handed 3-4 additional charges. That means jail time in Iran's 6th century prisons, lashes and humiliations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Palestinans are not wahhabi salafists they are shafi'i asha'ari
> 
> Hamas are ikhwan not salafists
> PLO are nationalist secular sociolist organization



What do you expect from this retard. I was about to go off on him but I saw you and others comments here. By the way the football team is in control of Palestinian Authority which has alliance with US/Egypt/Saudi. Although I honestly could care less about soccer.



Abii said:


> As I said, they use you like a 10 dollar hooker. Now bend over.



Really retard how so? Because Iran gives them 1% of weapons they give to Hezbollah and Palestinians do all the work on ground. Palestinians are only Sunni's who have any alliance with Iran. Their reputation suffers when they mention publicly any support Iran gives to them. Every day they are bombarded with social media questions asking why they have ties with Iran. And most weapons have to be made by them and they have to do very difficult smuggling. It's not like Hezbollah where Russia is dropping weapons off at Beirut airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> This is the internet man. You sure that's actually him/her?


Yeap... She has been her for a few weeks now, i think i believe she is a she. 

But as you said....This is internet there is no way you can be %100 sure. 



Abii said:


> But the answer is obvious. If you don't wear the hijab in public and take a picture with a "na mahram" (unrelated male) you will get arrested for indecency and depending on your social status, the attitude you show during the ordeal (to the cops and in the court) and your family's social background you will be handed 3-4 additional charges. That means jail time in Iran's 6th century prisons, lashes and humiliations.



Thanks mate, for the explanation. Now that made me curious..... 

@yavar @IRAN 1802 

What do you think about this situation ?


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> Some good friends we have!



Look who is back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> Look who is back.


What's up bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> Yeap... She has been her for a few weeks now, i think i believe she is a she.
> 
> But as you said....This is internet there is no way you can be %100 sure.



Well if that is her picture than it is a vast improvement compared to the usual.









Militant Atheist said:


> What's up bro?



Nm, how you been?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Guys I like this girl at my company, I think she likes me too (but I'm not sure 100%, you never can be sure what a woman wants!) but I don't know what to do? I don't see her very often, I don't want to **** things up at my work , otherwise I can't even show up at work. So what the **** Am I supposed to do? I could tell you my interactions with her, and you expericed bros tell me if she is intetested or Am just delusional or something!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> Well if that is her picture than it is a vast improvement compared to the usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nm, how you been?



Depressed. I think I fell in love or something!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> Depressed.* I think I fell in love* or something!



That was your first mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> That was your first mistake.


Unfortunately that is not something I can control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> Unfortunately that is not something I can control.



Yes you can you chose to get attached, anyway you will soon learn most of the woman here are not worth the "love" you give them. I grew up here so trust me when I tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> Yes you can you chose to get attached, anyway you will soon learn most of the woman here are not worth the "love" you give them. I grew up here so trust me when I tell you.


No. I totally agree. But how do I verify if she is interested or not? She approached me on several company social occasions and tried to conversate with me, I didn't even know her prior to that. She rushed to open entrance door for me one time when I had forgotten my access card (I don't know how she saw me) and she always waves at me when she sees me, but I don't know if she tries to be friendly or there could be a possibility that she might be interested? Figuring this out is kinda a big deal for me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> No. I totally agree. But how do I verify if she is interested or not? She approached me on several company social occasions and tried to conversate with me, I didn't even know her prior to that. She rushed to open entrance door for me one time when I had forgotten my access card (I don't know how she saw me) and she always waves at me when she sees me, but I don't know if she tries to be friendly or there could be a possibility that she might be interested? Figuring this out is kinda a big deal for me!



Talk to her when she tries to open a conversation with you, honestly most woman will never try to approach a dude *unless *she is interested, the fact that you say she does this all the time is evidence enough imo. Your self doubt is making things troublesome but trust me when I tell you getting rejected and knowing she is not into you is a whole lot better than always wondering "what if". You have to be quick about it too because most women have short attention spans and will quickly lose interest if she feels you are not reciprocating.

Next time she tries to talk to you make conversation, about anything really it doesn't matter as long as she focuses on you and you hold her attention for more than 5 minutes. Then assuming you are over 21 you can close on it with an invitation for drinks. A line I used with my ex who I recently broke up with was a simple, "well you seem cool, if you want we can continue our conversation over drinks"? Just use that if you cannot think of something on your own. Then if she says sure get her number and end the conversation, do not stand around because it will just make it awkward just say I will text you and we will make plans.

If you cannot hold her attention when talking to her for at least 5 minutes and she starts texting or some other bs in front of you she was probably not interested to begin with or has lost interest. In that case just move on cuz you are beating a dead horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> Talk to her when she tries to open a conversation with you, honestly most woman will never try to approach a dude *unless *she is interested, the fact that you say she does this all the time is evidence enough imo. Your self doubt is making things troublesome but trust me when I tell you getting rejected and knowing she is not into you is a whole lot better than always wondering "what if". You have to be quick about it too because most women have short attention spans and will quickly lose interest if she feels you are not reciprocating.
> 
> Next time she tries to talk to you make conversation, about anything really it doesn't matter as long as she focuses on you and you hold her attention for more than 5 minutes. Then assuming you are over 21 you can close on it with an invitation for drinks. A line I used with my ex who I recently broke up with was a simple, "well you seem cool, if you want we can continue our conversation over drinks"? Just use that if you cannot think of something on your own. Then if she says sure get her number and end the conversation, do not stand around because it will just make it awkward just say I will text you and we will make plans.
> 
> If you cannot hold her attention when talking to her for at least 5 minutes and she starts texting or some other bs in front of you she was probably not interested to begin with or has lost interest. In that case just move on cuz you are beating a dead horse.


Great advice! Thanks bro. I think I screwed up, I never really continued the conversation and to her it might seem as if I blew her off, wheras that's not really the case. I'm shy when it comes to these things. She is our Office Admin Assistant and I barely see her, it would be very lame if I sent her a message? Right? And also, won't it be awkward if she were to reject me? Women talk, and half the freaking company knows me, I'm kind of a black sheep here!  it would be very awkward to see her after that, right?


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> Great advice! Thanks bro. I think I screwed up, I never really continued the conversation and to her it might seem as if I blew her off, wheras that's not really the case. I'm shy when it comes to these things. She is our Office Admin Assistant and I barely see her, it would be very lame if I sent her a message? Right? And also, won't it be awkward if she were to reject me? Women talk, and half the freaking company knows me, I'm kind of a black ship here!  it would be very awkward to see her after that right?



Yeah it will be awkward if she rejects you but it will be better than wondering if you missed out on something. To this day I accidentally call dominican girls by the name of a dominican girl I never asked out lmao and it has been 2 years now. Most of the time I do not even realize I do it until they say something like who is that lol. 

Honestly though it is best if you do not do anything with girls in the office anyway, especially if you feel like you already missed the opportunity, You know the saying, "do not shit where you eat", that is what I abide by even at my own workplace. Even if you do score with her but then somewhere down the line you guys break up, she will try to cause you problems through her position as the admin assistant. 

*Do not message her*, if you have never messaged her before how creepy you think it would look you message her like that out of the blue and for something like this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Turkish_FR sorry to barge in on you like this , sis .

just wanted to 1- reiterate the fact that some turk and iranian members are KNOWN for harassing other members like crazy insane douchebags .

the same harassment has been going on for sometime regarding @ALPfollowerOF373 , and i hope the admins of this site put an end to it 

@Horus @WebMaster @Serpentine 

2- iran is what it is .... we follow our version of islam (shia islam) and its really strict on the hijjab thingy . its our rules and we are proud of them .

so yeah , if you ever visit iran (and we'd love to have you here) you have to wear an scarf to partially cover your head (at least) . i know that this may come bothering to people who don't view islam as restrictive of hijjab or to christians and jews who don't share the view , but our constitution is written based on shia sharia law which complicates the situation for those people .

and yep , iran is not a heaven . we have our own faulty things , but sure as hell we are not obsessed crazy bunch .

we love others and we hate no one .

visit some time and see for yourself . i doubt that it'll cost much as we are just across the border


----------



## Militant Atheist

KingMamba said:


> Yeah it will be awkward if she rejects you but it will be better than wondering if you missed out on something. To this day I accidentally call dominican girls by the name of a dominican girl I never asked out lmao and it has been 2 years now. Most of the time I do not even realize I do it until they say something like who is that lol.
> 
> Honestly though it is best if you do not do anything with girls in the office anyway, especially if you feel like you already missed the opportunity, You know the saying, "do not shit where you eat", that is what I abide by even at my own workplace. Even if you do score with her but then somewhere down the line you guys break up, she will try to cause you problems through her position as the admin assistant.
> 
> *Do not message her*, if you have never messaged her before how creepy you think it would look you message her like that out of the blue and for something like this?



Thanks bro, I really appreciate all the advice. That is exactly what my coworker told me: "Don't shit where you eat". Well, if I found a chance the next time I try to communicate, if we could hit it off, good, if not, I try to forget her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> No. I totally agree. But how do I verify if she is interested or not? She approached me on several company social occasions and tried to conversate with me, I didn't even know her prior to that. She rushed to open entrance door for me one time when I had forgotten my access card (I don't know how she saw me) and she always waves at me when she sees me,* but I don't know if she tries to be friendly or there could be a possibility that she might be interested? *Figuring this out is kinda a big deal for me!



Very is to understand, is she treating every body like that or just you ? 




Militant Atheist said:


> Great advice! Thanks bro. I think I screwed up, I never really continued the conversation and to her it might seem as if I blew her off, wheras that's not really the case. I'm shy when it comes to these things. She is our Office Admin Assistant and I barely see her, it would be very lame if I sent her a message? Right? And also, won't it be awkward if she were to reject me? Women talk, and half the freaking company knows me, I'm kind of a black sheep here!  it would be very awkward to see her after that, right?



Just ask her out dammit. 

Like going to a cafe or restaurant after work. If she accepts, go out, be yourself, go with the flow. If she doesn't accepts, be cool, continue with the life.

Nobody will be like "Militant Atheist asked her out".  It's not that hard, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Sinan said:


> Very is to understand, is she treating every body like that or just you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ask her out dammit.
> 
> Like going to a cafe or restaurant after work. If she accepts, go out, be yourself, go with the flow. If she doesn't accepts, be cool, continue with the life.
> 
> Nobody will be like "Militant Atheist asked her out".  It's not that hard, bro.



Well, I personally haven't seen her to be like this with anyone. But just because I haven't it doesn't mean it couldn't be the case. There are not awful lot of guys at my company, woman to man ration is 6:1  But unfortunately most of the females here are either too old or not my type, so that leaves it at 2:1 ratio! 

The problem is that unfortunately I don't see her that frequently, it would be awkward for me to go to her and tell her to go out with me all of a sudden, no?


----------



## DRaisinHerald

I sure love visiting loveadvice.pk from time to time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> Well, I personally haven't seen her to be like this with anyone. But just because I haven't it doesn't mean it couldn't be the case. There are not awful lot of guys at my company, woman to man ration is 6:1  But unfortunately most of the females here are either too old or not my type, so that leaves it at 2:1 ratio!
> 
> The problem is that unfortunately I don't see her that frequently, it would be awkward for me to go to her and tell her to go out with me all of a sudden, no?



Mate, then let me tell you my story.

2 Years ago, I remembered my friend (girl) from highschool(I have not seen her like 6 years). I found her from facebook. Did a little chat and asked her out. We will get married in the summer.

So, it isn't awkward if you ask me. Just take the chance. You'll lose nothing in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

DRaisinHerald said:


> I sure love visiting loveadvice.pk from time to time


To be fair, wars have been fought over women :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Guys I like this girl at my company, I think she likes me too (but I'm not sure 100%, you never can be sure what a woman wants!) but I don't know what to do? I don't see her very often, I don't want to **** things up at my work , otherwise I can't even show up at work. So what the **** Am I supposed to do? I could tell you my interactions with her, and you expericed bros tell me if she is intetested or Am just delusional or something!


I'm not experienced, but I learned one thing very early on: flirting is natural and you have to understand that normal flirting isn't always a sign. Girls are much better at flirting b/c they're more social creatures. We're not as successful when it comes to flirting and we always consider flirting as a sign that she wants more. That's not always the case. 

As to what you should do, I have no idea lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Sinan said:


> Mate, then let me tell you my story.
> 
> 2 Year ago, I remembered my friend (girl) from highschool(I have not seen her like 6 years). I found her from facebook. Did a little chat and asked her out. We will get married in the summer.
> 
> So, it isn't awkward if you ask me. Just take the chance. You'll lose nothing in the end.



Ok. Bro, I will. :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Militant Atheist said:


> Thanks bro, I really appreciate all the advice. That is exactly what my coworker told me: "Don't shit where you eat". Well, if I found a chance the next time I try to communicate, if we could hit it off, good, if not, I try to forget her



You sound like you are really hung up on this chick. Just go for it. 



Sinan said:


> Mate, then let me tell you my story.
> 
> 2 Years ago, I remembered my friend (girl) from highschool(I have not seen her like 6 years). I found her from facebook. Did a little chat and asked her out. *We will get married in the summer*.
> 
> So, it isn't awkward if you ask me. Just take the chance. You'll lose nothing in the end.





That is not a success story, that is the story of a fallen soldier.  

Jk congrats though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

By the way, congratulations brother @Sinan! :d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> By the way, congratulations brother Sinan! :d


studying psychology , i've gotta tell you :

Mature women usually fall for sophisticated males with 1-ultimate financial stability

2- behavior and hygiene (no seriously , your teeth should shine !) 3- looks

so if you have those qualities in which u do , go for it . remember , the signs are out there , you should just take a look .

start a chit chat , if her eyes swing from time to time (she looks on the ground then she looks back at you and so forth) be more cautious with your move

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

Ah. Love in New York is like cold water on Venus. Hope all the best for you, Militant Atheist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Sinan said:


> Yeap... She has been her for a few weeks now, i think i believe she is a she.
> 
> But as you said....This is internet there is no way you can be %100 sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, for the explanation. Now that made me curious.....
> 
> @yavar @IRAN 1802
> 
> What do you think about this situation ?


I think it is not good to be harsh on other Turk members with any kind of political view that they believe in. As well u are living in an Islamic country, calling religious people Islamist is not good.

__________________ ----

One year ago I found a girlfriend from FB, but after 3 months I cut the relation cuz she sms and called me too much! She felt in love with me and it was very hard to separate her. I had no choice I should apply my decision... Girlfriends are somehow headache, at least my experience tells that. Now I must find a superb beautiful friend cuz I want to marry, and I want to choose my girl myself not my families or father or mother.


----------



## Pakistani patriot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

lol 

New York : what is a selfie ?

Connecticut : Woody allen 

and the most hilarious one :

Virginia : Boko haram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> New York : what is a selfie ?
> 
> Connecticut : Woody allen
> 
> and the most hilarious one :
> 
> Virginia : Boko haram


Americens are kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

IRAN 1802 said:


> Americens are kids.


khob rastesho bekhai dadash ma irania ham bache eem .

midooni ke bishtarin keyword ke irania search mikonan dar che morede ? 

man k khejalat mikesham begam loool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

haman10 said:


> khob rastesho bekhai dadash ma irania ham bache eem .
> 
> midooni ke bishtarin keyword ke irania search mikonan dar che morede ?
> 
> man k khejalat mikesham begam loool


In ham harfist. Vali be nazare ye Iranie 20 sale kheyli kheyli fahmide tar az ye amricayiye mu ghermeze 20 sale hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

IRAN 1802 said:


> In ham harfist. Vali be nazare ye Iranie 20 sale kheyli kheyli fahmide tar az ye amricayiye mu ghermeze 20 sale hast.


Jalebe. 

To Amrika/Canada hame balaye 16 sal daran kar mikonan, che pooldar, che bipool. Betore average, beyne 18 ta 24 salegi hame az khoone miran biroon zendegie khodeshoono tashkil midan. Dabirestan faregho tahsil nemishi to kheily az shahra age "work experience" nadashte bashi. Rabete beyne mardo/zan taghriban 10-15 sal zoodtar inja aghaz mishe ta Iran. 

Man vaghti raftam Iran sale 2007, az HAMEYE pesar amooha va pessar khaleha "mature" tar boodam. Hata az adamai ke do barabare man sen dashtan. 

Aksare mardaye Irooni ta 30 salegi hanooz dasteshoon be damane mamaneshoone. Vaghti ezdevaj mikonan hanooz bachan. Karam ke hichi. Inja ye marde 30 sale be andazeye ye marde 50 saleye Irooni experience dashte to zendegish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Abii said:


> Jalebe.
> 
> To Amrika/Canada hame balaye 16 sal daran kar mikonan, che pooldar, che bipool. Betore average, beyne 18 ta 24 salegi hame az khoone miran biroon zendegie khodeshoono tashkil midan. Dabirestan faregho tahsil nemishi to kheily az shahra age "work experience" nadashte bashi. Rabete beyne mardo/zan taghriban 10-15 sal zoodtar inja aghaz mishe ta Iran.
> 
> Man vaghti raftam Iran sale 2007, az HAMEYE pesar amooha va pessar khaleha "mature" tar boodam. Hata az adamai ke do barabare man sen dashtan.
> 
> Aksare mardaye Irooni ta 30 salegi hanooz dasteshoon be damane mamaneshoone. Vaghti ezdevaj mikonan hanooz bachan. Karam ke hichi. Inja ye marde 30 sale be andazeye ye marde 50 saleye Irooni experience dashte to zendegish.


Nemidunam shayad, vali man bar asase adamaye doro baram ke kheyliashun tizan va darke kheyli balayi daran goftam. Man filmaye amricayi ro mibinam axaran javunashun koskhol moskholan, va ru ye seri chizaye kheyli pish pa oftade giran. Shayad harfat dorost bashe vali dar kol hichi hooshe Irani nemihse, ye negh be nabeghe haye Irani dar sar ta sare donya bendaz. Hooshe Irania kollan az gharbia bishtare.


----------



## Pakistani patriot

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> New York : what is a selfie ?
> 
> Connecticut : Woody allen
> 
> and the most hilarious one :
> 
> Virginia : Boko haram



Interestingly two states had Emma Watson in the highest search, the difference:
One searched for her speech while the other searched for her nudes lol. Massachusetts and Utah respectively

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

KingMamba said:


> That is not a success story, that is the story of a fallen soldier.
> 
> Jk congrats though





Militant Atheist said:


> By the way, congratulations brother @Sinan! :d



Thanks guys. 



IRAN 1802 said:


> I think it is not good to be harsh on other Turk members with any kind of political view that they believe in. As well u are living in an Islamic country, calling religious people Islamist is not good.


I don't like AKPeons, i will confort them whenever i can.



IRAN 1802 said:


> One year ago I found a girlfriend from FB, but after 3 months I cut the relation cuz she sms and called me too much! She felt in love with me and it was very hard to separate her. I had no choice I should apply my decision... Girlfriends are somehow headache, at least my experience tells that. Now I must find a superb beautiful friend cuz I want to marry, and I want to choose my girl myself not my families or father or mother.


Beauty is important but not that important in marriage. 

Make sure she is sane....that's the most


haman10 said:


> @Turkish_FR sorry to barge in on you like this , sis .
> 
> just wanted to 1- reiterate the fact that some turk and iranian members are KNOWN for harassing other members like crazy insane douchebags .
> 
> the same harassment has been going on for sometime regarding @ALPfollowerOF373 , and i hope the admins of this site put an end to it
> 
> @Horus @WebMaster @Serpentine
> 
> 2- iran is what it is .... we follow our version of islam (shia islam) and its really strict on the hijjab thingy . its our rules and we are proud of them .
> 
> so yeah , if you ever visit iran (and we'd love to have you here) you have to wear an scarf to partially cover your head (at least) . i know that this may come bothering to people who don't view islam as restrictive of hijjab or to christians and jews who don't share the view , but our constitution is written based on shia sharia law which complicates the situation for those people .
> 
> and yep , iran is not a heaven . we have our own faulty things , but sure as hell we are not obsessed crazy bunch .
> 
> we love others and we hate no one .
> 
> visit some time and see for yourself . i doubt that it'll cost much as we are just across the border



I wonder why my reply to this post got deleted....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

@Militant Atheist

When I was younger I was in your situations once or twice. I learned just get it over with. Let the girl know your interested and see what she says/acts.

This is the way I see it. If you ask her out,she will at worst say no...but she could say yes.Men are afraid of the idea of rejection. Fck it bro, be a man and do it.
If you don't ask her out, the odds are nothing will happen between you. Don't expect her to come ask you out. Women very rarely do that. Unless they're drunk.

I don't mean just randomly walk up to her and ask her out. First spend some time with her see if you feel any connection.
I wish you the best bro.

I wish I could give you some of my iron emotions  Honestly, I now will never be infatuated /fall in love with anyone unless there is some serious chemistry between us.
I've been through too much to go down that road again. I will tell you from experience, women tend to want men whom don't get her the attention she seeks. All I can say to you is that I hope it works out for you if not, you will come out of it stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

@The Last of us TLOU is one of my favourite games

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

beast89 said:


> @The Last of us TLOU is one of my favourite games



It's probably my favourite game. The game was just so deep and provided me with many hours of escapism.
I want a new one to come out.

Are looking forward to the new doom?

Guys this is awesome, the shaher 14.5 mm is now fitted with magazine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

The Last of us said:


> It's probably my favourite game. The game was just so deep and provided me with many hours of escapism.
> I want a new one to come out.
> 
> Are looking forward to the new doom?


I've only played doom 3 and i thought it was okish but if its good I'll buy it. I'm really more of a FF type of guy really. I thought the pacing in the TLOU was near perfect, excellent story and it felt really rewarding searching for supplies. What do you think this 'The Last Of Us 2' May Have Been Accidentally Revealed : T-Lounge : Tech Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

beast89 said:


> I've only doom 3 and i thought it was okish but if its good I'll buy it. I'm really more of a FF type of guy really. I thought the pacing in the TLOU was near perfect, excellent story and it felt really rewarding searching for supplies. What do you think this




I have no doubt they will make number 2 after the success of the first one. I just hope they don't mess it up like how most sequels are ruined. But even of it's close to the first one I am really looking forward to it.
I don't care too much about these rumours. I just wait for it to be released

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

The Last of us said:


> I have no doubt they will make number 2 after the success of the first one. I just hope they don't mess it up like how most sequels are ruined. But even of it's close to the first one I am really looking forward to it.
> I don't care too much about these rumours. I just wait for it to be released



do you like any of the uncharted games?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

beast89 said:


> do you like any of the uncharted games?



I have not played that game, I've heard alot about it. I've seen breakthroughs but I never had the time to actually play it.
Have you played it? How does it stack against TLOU


----------



## beast89

The Last of us said:


> I have not played that game, I've heard alot about it. I've seen breakthroughs but I never had the time to actually play it.
> Have you played it? How does it stack against TLOU



It's made by the same studio as TLOU and it has a fun and interesting story but TLOU is better. Uncharted has more action and more enemies to kill and plat forming sections too. You also get on vehicles during some sections. I'd recommend it overall


----------



## -SINAN-

Malik Alashter said:


> Good luck with your brothers. From my deepest bottom heart. Any way I've thought you Muslim Mr. Sinan that why I said we are brothers.
> 
> By the way 20 million Turk are Shiite those are my brothers make no mistake about it.



No....we are no more Muslim brothers with anyone anymore. Muslim Brotherhood concept died with Ottomans.

We are first Turk, secondly we are Muslim. Some other Turks from my country might say vice versa but they are in minority.



The Last of us said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> When I was younger I was in your situations once or twice. I learned just get it over with. Let the girl know your interested and see what she says/acts.
> 
> This is the way I see it. If you ask her out,she will at worst say no...but she could say yes.Men are afraid of the idea of rejection. Fck it bro, be a man and do it.
> If you don't ask her out, the odds are nothing will happen between you. Don't expect her to come ask you out. Women very rarely do that. Unless they're drunk.
> 
> I don't mean just randomly walk up to her and ask her out. First spend some time with her see if you feel any connection.
> I wish you the best bro.
> 
> I wish I could give you some of my iron emotions  Honestly, I now will never be infatuated /fall in love with anyone unless there is some serious chemistry between us.
> I've been through too much to go down that road again. I will tell you from experience, women tend to want men whom don't get her the attention she seeks. All I can say to you is that I hope it works out for you if not, you will come out of it stronger.



Yeap,doing nothing and thinking about it over and over is worse than being rejected.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone plays minecraft here ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Sinan said:


> No....we are no more Muslim brothers with anyone anymore. Muslim Brotherhood concept died with Ottomans.
> 
> We are first Turk, secondly we are Muslim. Some other Turks from my country might say vice versa but they are in minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap,doing nothing and thinking about it over and over is worse than being rejected.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Anyone plays minecraft here ??




I can never get into minecraft. I played it but, just doesn't work for me, I.e it does not get my full interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Are gaming consoles popular in Iran?


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> Are gaming consoles popular in Iran?



Yes, very popular. Games overall are very popular, be it pc or console.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

The Last of us said:


> I can never get into minecraft. I played it but, just doesn't work for me, I.e it does not get my full interest.



Have you tried it with mods ???


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> Yes, very popular. Games overall are very popular, be it pc or console.



Are next gens available in Iran? If so how are prices? And how is avarage internet connection? Can it support multiplayer?


----------



## The Last of us

Sinan said:


> Have you tried it with mods ???



Man if I try it when I am high on some class A drug and it still wont be interesting. 
I like the idea of making your own world etc, but not with lego... I am not 8 years old bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

The Last of us said:


> Man if I try it when I am high on some class A drug and it still wont be interesting.
> I like the idea of making your own world etc, but not with lego... I am not 8 years old bro.



It's more than that...Like drilling oil, refining it to extract fuel, combining it with Glyceryl to make Nitro Diesel fuel.
Building fusion reactors just from ores.....an 8 year old child can't play it with the mods installed.

But tastes and colors are not open to discussion. 



haman10 said:


> don't let the door hit you on your way out .
> 
> who invites u anyways ?funny how u post here more than you do in your own god forsaken section
> 
> tai



You just can't resist me don't you. 
What is this called in the psychiatry......"Seeking attention" ???  

Anyways, why you are picking on me ? Don't you have pretty Turkish girls to save from bullies ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

^ is this the same person who is getting "married" soon ?

lol , feels like talking to a pretty 19yr old turk girl . she is so cute 



The Last of us said:


> What are you studying bro?



medicine


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> ^ is this the same person who is getting "married" soon ?
> 
> lol , feels like talking to a pretty 19yr old turk girl . she is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> medicine



Very nice Haman jan 
what year are you in?

I myself am in second year Pharmacy school  I am hoping after I graduate, I will end up going into medicine, but I am not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> Very nice Haman jan
> what year are you in?
> 
> I myself am in second year Pharmacy school  I am hoping after I graduate, I will end up going into medicine, but I am not sure.


finishing the fourth year 

i am an "stagger" now 

vow !! awesome bro , our team is complete !!! we have 3 people in my field , me , @Daneshmand and @ResurgentIran . a dentist @rahi2357 and now a pharmacist !!

Super cool 

and a friendly advice : DO NOT change your field  this is BS . its exhausting .....

don't even think about it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> Are next gens available in Iran? If so how are prices? And how is avarage internet connection? Can it support multiplayer?



Of course they are. Almost every gadget or electronic device is available in days or perhaps in 2-3 weeks at most after its release.

To give you and idea about the price, right now, with the current value of dollar in Iran, a 500gb PS4 is about $479 which is a little more expensive compared to Sony global prices.

Depends on internet service you get. It wasn't good a while back, but now it's a lot better and online gaming is possible without much problems.

My brother has a PS4 and he plays Destiny online in all of his free time and he doesn't have any problem playing it online. He is like obsessed with it. He has other games like GTA V or inFamous and Evil Within, but only playing Destiny. That game is addictive many say. Before Destiny, it was only Last of us remastered for next gen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

IRAN 1802 said:


> Nemidunam shayad, vali man bar asase adamaye doro baram ke kheyliashun tizan va darke kheyli balayi daran goftam. Man filmaye amricayi ro mibinam axaran javunashun koskhol moskholan, va ru ye seri chizaye kheyli pish pa oftade giran. Shayad harfat dorost bashe vali dar kol hichi hooshe Irani nemihse, ye negh be nabeghe haye Irani dar sar ta sare donya bendaz. Hooshe Irania kollan az gharbia bishtare.


Chera parto pala migi akhe? Jump Street 21 negah karde fekr mikone midoone che khabare inja. 

Irania age inghade tizhoosh boodan, alan 6 million avare nadashtan doro bare donya. Iroonia age enghade tizhoosh boodan keshvare dar hade Liberia nabood. Iroonia faghad baladan az khodeshoon tarif konan. Beja hendoone gozoshtan zire baghale khodet, yekhode doro bareto negah kon bebin cheghad Iran to donya aghabe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> finishing the fourth year
> 
> i am an "stagger" now
> 
> vow !! awesome bro , our team is complete !!! we have 3 people in my field , me , @Daneshmand and @ResurgentIran . a dentist @rahi2357 and now a pharmacist !!
> 
> Super cool
> 
> and a friendly advice : DO NOT change your field  this is BS . its exhausting .....
> 
> don't even think about it



I am very happy for you bro  This is very good.
Iranian doctors in my opinion, are the best doctors. 


I am studying in Engelestan. I don't know how the medicine course is in Iran, but here I am not happy with it.
They only spend 6 month doing pharmacology...wtf? That's why I decided to do Pharmacy first and work as a clinical pharmacist and then do medicine. I always wanted to be a Dr but I felt like just doing medicine will not make a good one here thus I decided to go the long route. People call me crazy for doing this  

The graduate medicine course here is 4 years. But it is very difficult to get in. the odds are 60-1 after getting an interview!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> I am very happy for you bro  This is very good.


i am happy for you too bro 

oh , i must have guessed you live in abroad since your english skills are perfect .

good luck bro . so let me change my advice : finish your studies in Pharmacy and come back here  set up a pharmacy and pool paru kon 

baadesh hata mitooni yek intern estekhdam koni va khodet bargardi UK vase zendegi  har mah ye 40 grand mirizan hesabet boro halesho bebar 

arzooye movafaghiat daram barat  

ye chand ta soal ham daram dar mored daru haie ke tooye englis has , eshkal nadare baadan beporsam ? akhe tedadi az daru ha tooye iran (masalan baazi az cephalosporin haye nasl 3 va 4) vojood nadaran 

mikham bedoonam unja che khabarast  

fln dadash . vasat arezooye movafaghiat mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> ^ is this the same person who is getting "married" soon ?
> 
> lol , feels like talking to a pretty 19yr old turk girl . she is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> medicine



Sky is blue, sands are yellow.... 
Irrelevant person speaks irrelevant as expected from him......

Anyways, you say the last word and let's cut it here.....Serpi says "No more fights"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> Of course they are. Almost every gadget or electronic device is available in days or perhaps in 2-3 weeks at most after its release.
> 
> To give you and idea about the price, right now, with the current value of dollar in Iran, a 500gb PS4 is about $479 which is a little more expensive compared to Sony global prices.
> 
> Depends on internet service you get. It wasn't good a while back, but now it's a lot better and online gaming is possible without much problems.
> 
> My brother has a PS4 and he plays Destiny online in all of his free time and he doesn't have any problem playing it online. He is like obsessed with it. He has other games like GTA V or inFamous and Evil Within, but only playing Destiny. That game is addictive many say. Before Destiny, it was only Last of us remastered for next gen.



That's great mate. Seems there are much to learn about Iran.

By the way as far as I remember Destiny was a PS exclusive mmo game. I'd keep my brother away from those types of (mmo) games if I were you. Like you said, they can be very addictive and he might end up being anti social.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> That's great mate. Seems there are much to learn about Iran.
> 
> By the way as far as I remember Destiny was a PS exclusive mmo game. I'd keep my brother away from those types of (mmo) games if I were you. Like you said, they can be very addictive and he might end up being anti social.



My brother is older than me and he is married and has a good job 

I said most of his free time, not most of his times. But yes maybe even for that, it's higher than usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> My brother is older than me and he is married and has a good job
> 
> I said most of his free time, not most of his times. But yes maybe even for that, it's higher than usual.




Oh, nvm then 

How old are you btw? You should be around 24-26 if I remember correctly?


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> i am happy for you too bro
> 
> oh , i must have guessed you live in abroad since your english skills are perfect .
> 
> good luck bro . so let me change my advice : finish your studies in Pharmacy and come back here  set up a pharmacy and pool paru kon
> 
> baadesh hata mitooni yek intern estekhdam koni va khodet bargardi UK vase zendegi  har mah ye 40 grand mirizan hesabet boro halesho bebar
> 
> arzooye movafaghiat daram barat
> 
> ye chand ta soal ham daram dar mored daru haie ke tooye englis has , eshkal nadare baadan beporsam ? akhe tedadi az daru ha tooye iran (masalan baazi az cephalosporin haye nasl 3 va 4) vojood nadaran
> 
> mikham bedoonam unja che khabarast
> 
> fln dadash . vasat arezooye movafaghiat mikonam


Bro, I will return to Iran inshallah. I don't plan on staying here, Trust me bro, engelis isn't all that.
As with your question. of course bro, Ask away, give the name of the drug and I willl tell you if they are available here or not. As for cephalosporins, here are some gen 3 available here: Cefotaxime,cefpodoxime,cefixime,ceftriaxone,ceftazidime
Do you have any specific ones in mind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

TurAr said:


> Are next gens available in Iran? If so how are prices? And how is avarage internet connection? Can it support multiplayer?


Internet speeds are unbearable in Iran (govt does it on purpose) and not everyone has access to high speed. Also foreign companies don't do business in Iran so these consoles get brought in from outside. Almost everybody has a modded console which means they can't play multiplayer, even if internet speeds supported it (if you mod a console you can't connect to PS servers anymore). Plus, if you want to play multiplayer on an un-modded console (expensive), you need the real game which is also expensive for most people in Iran. My cousin just came from Iran and he has an un-modded PS3 and he buys original games (used) for around 30 dollars. That's a lot of cash for just a game in Iran and most people can't afford it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Abii said:


> Internet speeds are unbearable in Iran (govt does it on purpose) and not everyone has access to high speed. Also foreign companies don't do business in Iran so these consoles get brought in from outside. Almost everybody has a modded console which means they can't play multiplayer, even if internet speeds supported it (if you mod a console you can't connect to PS servers anymore). Plus, if you want to play multiplayer on an un-modded console (expensive), you need the real game which is also expensive for most people in Iran. My cousin just came from Iran and he has an un-modded PS3 and he buys original games (used) for around 30 dollars. That's a lot of cash for just a game in Iran and most people can't afford it.



I thought modifications on consoles had end with PS2. What do you mean they bring consoles from outside? Aren't they being officially imported with proper distribution channels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

TurAr said:


> I thought modifications on consoles had end with PS2. What do you mean they bring consoles from outside? Aren't they being officially imported with proper distribution channels?


You can't officially import anything to Iran, unless we're talking about Chinese or some other Asian companies. Western companies have zero presence in Iran, so everything is brought in by 3rd party investors, if we can call them that. It's actually a great source of income and business model for a lot of people. US and the EU sanction any company that deals with Iranian banks and does business in Iran. The big dogs such as Mercedes and Renault avoided scrutiny for a long time, but even they pulled out completely years ago. Mercedes even built a factory in Iran, but abandoned it under pressure (all cop cars in Iran are C class as a result of that factory btw lmao). Chinese companies don't care and some Asian companies use front companies and subsidiaries to do business in Iran so they don't get scrutinized. 

And no, PS3 can be modded too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

The Last of us said:


> I have not played that game, I've heard alot about it. I've seen breakthroughs but I never had the time to actually play it.
> Have you played it? How does it stack against TLOU



TLOU is much better. Uncharted is good but its like crappy fast food compared to TLOU (which is filet mignon). lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TurAr

Abii said:


> You can't officially import anything to Iran, unless we're talking about Chinese or some other Asian companies. Western companies have zero presence in Iran, so everything is brought in by 3rd party investors, if we can call them that. It's actually a great source of income and business model for a lot of people. US and the EU sanction any company that deals with Iranian banks and does business in Iran. The big dogs such as Mercedes and Renault avoided scrutiny for a long time, but even they pulled out completely years ago. Mercedes even built a factory in Iran, but abandoned it under pressure (all cop cars in Iran are C class as a result of that factory btw lmao). Chinese companies don't care and some Asian companies use front companies and subsidiaries to do business in Iran so they don't get scrutinized.
> 
> And no, PS3 can be modded too.



I thought certain sectors were outside of it. It seems sanctions are even more strict than I anticipated. But at least they have figured out some workarounds which is nice. I mean if any electronic can take its place on shelves in 1-2 weeks after its release as Era says, I'm okay with that even though if it is more expensive than the global price.

I'll look into the Mercedes factory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> You can't officially import anything to Iran, unless we're talking about Chinese or some other Asian companies. Western companies have zero presence in Iran, so everything is brought in by 3rd party investors, if we can call them that. It's actually a great source of income and business model for a lot of people. US and the EU sanction any company that deals with Iranian banks and does business in Iran. The big dogs such as Mercedes and Renault avoided scrutiny for a long time, but even they pulled out completely years ago. Mercedes even built a factory in Iran, but abandoned it under pressure (all cop cars in Iran are C class as a result of that factory btw lmao). Chinese companies don't care and some Asian companies use front companies and subsidiaries to do business in Iran so they don't get scrutinized.
> 
> And no, PS3 can be modded too.



-I didn't know sanctions are that strict....and all that sanction for enriching Uranium to use it for civil purpose, while Iran is abundant of oil and natural gas......
-Building SLVs while not producing satellites....

I would say Iran will end up like North Korea....but North Korea doesn't have bad blood with the Jews....while Jews are very influential in America.....

Mate, am i the only one who can see, how the things will end for Iran if it stays on the same path ????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> Oh, nvm then
> 
> How old are you btw? You should be around 24-26 if I remember correctly?



I'm 24. I think I also asked your age before, but I can't remember that well, you should be 23-25, am I right?



Abii said:


> Internet speeds are unbearable in Iran (govt does it on purpose) and not everyone has access to high speed. Also foreign companies don't do business in Iran so these consoles get brought in from outside. Almost everybody has a modded console which means they can't play multiplayer, even if internet speeds supported it (if you mod a console you can't connect to PS servers anymore). Plus, if you want to play multiplayer on an un-modded console (expensive), you need the real game which is also expensive for most people in Iran. My cousin just came from Iran and he has an un-modded PS3 and he buys original games (used) for around 30 dollars. That's a lot of cash for just a game in Iran and most people can't afford it.



Original games are a bit expensive, but it's wrong that all consoles are moded and nobody buys original ones. Just too many people prefer to stay with original games and have the online gaming. Just visit some rooms (groups) in Destiny,many of them full of Iranians, also gamer forums where mny people swap their original games, actually that's the way here. Instead of buying many games, people buy 3, 4 and exchange them after they play it. 


And again, you are wrong about those Mercedes Benzes, they were all imported as it was equal to Iran's small share in Mercedes Benz which was bought in Shah's times, equivalent to 6000 Benzes that are being used now for the police.

Yes, E class was also assembled in Iran by Iran Khodro, but it has nothing to do with those police cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> -I didn't know sanctions are that strict....and all that sanction for enriching Uranium to use it for civil purpose, while Iran is abundant of oil and natural gas......
> -Building SLVs while not producing satellites....
> 
> I would say Iran will end up like North Korea....but North Korea doesn't have bad blood with the Jews....while Jews are very influential in America.....
> 
> Mate, am i the only one who can see, how the things will end for Iran if it stays on the same path ????


Things have gradually got worse and worse and worse over the years, but extremist religious folks like Haman who have only one goal in life (to live by their 1400 year old arab book) rarely care about the future or even logic. 

And yeah, the UN Security Council sanctions are only concerned with the nuclear program and the military, but both the EU and the US have their own sanctions and it goes beyond simple pressure. Any company that deals with Iranian banks or does business with Iran will not be able to do business in the US or Europe. The Europeans have been more lax about it over the past decades, but for the past 10 years the noose around companies like Renault began getting tighter and tighter. They all pulled out a few years ago and now there aren't any foreign companies left at all, bar some random Chinese companies.



TurAr said:


> I thought certain sectors were outside of it. It seems sanctions are even more strict than I anticipated. But at least they have figured out some workarounds which is nice. I mean if any electronic can take its place on shelves in 1-2 weeks after its release as Era says, I'm okay with that even though if it is more expensive than the global price.
> 
> I'll look into the Mercedes factory


The EU and the US have their own set of sanctions and as I said to Sinan, they sanction any company that does business in Iran or deals with Iranian banks. So foreign companies never venture into Iran. In the past, European companies tested the limits from time to time, but in the past 5-10 years it became harder and harder for them to circumvent the sanctions.



Serpentine said:


> I'm 24. I think I also asked your age before, but I can't remember that well, you should be 23-25, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> Original games are a bit expensive, but it's wrong that all consoles are moded and nobody buys original ones. Just too many people prefer to stay with original games and have the online gaming. Just visit some rooms (groups) in Destiny,many of them full of Iranians, also gamer forums where mny people swap their original games, actually that's the way here. Instead of buying many games, people buy 3, 4 and exchange them after they play it.
> 
> 
> And again, you are wrong about those Mercedes Benzes, they were all imported as it was equal to Iran's small share in Mercedes Benz which was bought in Shah's times, equivalent to 6000 Benzes that are being used now for the police.
> 
> Yes, E class was also assembled in Iran by Iran Khodro, but it has nothing to do with those police cars.


I was partially wrong. It was E class not C class, but they still invested in Iran and left soon after and never looked back. The assembly line was built by Mercedes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

The Last of us said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> When I was younger I was in your situations once or twice. I learned just get it over with. Let the girl know your interested and see what she says/acts.
> 
> This is the way I see it. If you ask her out,she will at worst say no...but she could say yes.Men are afraid of the idea of rejection. Fck it bro, be a man and do it.
> If you don't ask her out, the odds are nothing will happen between you. Don't expect her to come ask you out. Women very rarely do that. Unless they're drunk.
> 
> I don't mean just randomly walk up to her and ask her out. First spend some time with her see if you feel any connection.
> I wish you the best bro.
> 
> I wish I could give you some of my iron emotions  Honestly, I now will never be infatuated /fall in love with anyone unless there is some serious chemistry between us.
> I've been through too much to go down that road again. I will tell you from experience, women tend to want men whom don't get her the attention she seeks. All I can say to you is that I hope it works out for you if not, you will come out of it stronger.


Thanks for your reply bro. I fucked up, I saw her at the company's rest area today and I didn't even look at her, I ran away. I noticed she looked in my direction expecting me to say hi or something, but I didn't. **** my life! I'm barely the better version of Rejesh Koothrappali before he found the courage to talk to women 

I have self-image issues, but I really shouldn't have, I'm not the best looking guy in the world, but I'm tall, I have a good facial symmetry, and a fit body, I make good money and have a great job at my age, but I still don't know what the **** is wrong with me? I keep sabotaging myself (relationship-wise), I have throughout all my life.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Sinan said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> I don't like AKPeons, i will confort them whenever i can.
> 
> 
> Beauty is important but not that important in marriage.
> 
> Make sure she is sane....that's the most
> 
> 
> I wonder why my reply to this post got deleted....


Yes, behavior is the most important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> Bro, I will return to Iran inshallah. I don't plan on staying here, Trust me bro, engelis isn't all that.
> As with your question. of course bro, Ask away, give the name of the drug and I willl tell you if they are available here or not. As for cephalosporins, here are some gen 3 available here: Cefotaxime,cefpodoxime,cefixime,ceftriaxone,ceftazidime
> Do you have any specific ones in mind?


No thanks brother. That's all i wanted to know . I was worried that the shortage of certain drugs can cause problems here but apparently there is no need to have all of them in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani patriot

Militant Atheist said:


> I have self-image issues, but I really shouldn't have, I'm not the best looking guy in the world, but I'm tall, I have a good facial symmetry, and a fit body, I make good money and have a great job at my age, but I still don't know what the **** is wrong with me? I keep sabotaging myself (relationship-wise), I have throughout all my life.



Bro, you gotta take a chance but this thing has to come slow and steady.
I wouldn't tell you to go right away and ask her out. You need some practice with approaching women and getting the right idea about what to say and when. If you are an introvert, then you have to slowly start appreciating public spaces. Maybe spend the next two months outing or something (by outing I mean to the movies, maybe hiking). Make small talk to let's say waitresses etc. so that the whole 'putting the hot women on a pedestal' idea is behind you. You can slowly become more talkative and understand nuances about what ticks women. They are humans just like us and most likely have more complexes than you.
Hardly any woman anywhere would do the approaching. You gotta slowly build up.
I'm hoping that you stay at this company for a while so that you have your swag mode on by the time you approach her for a definitive 'yes'. 
You have the whole exotic thing going in your favor. Slow small talk with all kinds of people and telling yourself that there's nothing wrong with you not just to build confidence but truly have a better sense of self will do the trick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> No thanks brother. That's all i wanted to know . I was worried that the shortage of certain drugs can cause problems here but apparently there is no need to have all of them in the country.



I don't know why we have not yet set up a pharma industry capable of at the very least manufacturing all the medicines on WHO Essential Medicine List. It is really sad. It would take probably a few billion dollars of investment but will save billions each year in import costs as well as end the shortage forever.



Militant Atheist said:


> Thanks for your reply bro. I fucked up, I saw her at the company's rest area today and I didn't even look at her, I ran away. I noticed she looked in my direction expecting me to say hi or something, but I didn't. **** my life! I'm barely the better version of Rejesh Koothrappali before he found the courage to talk to women
> 
> I have self-image issues, but I really shouldn't have, I'm not the best looking guy in the world, but I'm tall, I have a good facial symmetry, and a fit body, I make good money and have a great job at my age, but I still don't know what the **** is wrong with me? I keep sabotaging myself (relationship-wise), I have throughout all my life.



Get the hold of this book by Dr. Albert Ellis: "A guide to rational living". It will help you to understand and think rationally about the problem you are facing (or most of any other emotional problem).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> I don't know why we have not yet set up a pharma industry capable of at the very least manufacturing all the medicines on WHO Essential Medicine List. It is really sad. It would take probably a few billion dollars of investment but will save billions each year in import costs as well as end the shortage forever.


 apparently thats not the case 

iran has 97% self-sufficiency in drug production and 89% in manufacturing the basic material needed for drug production .

but apparently its a health min. policy not to introduce every single drug that is our there to the market .

i asked a couple of professors in my university and they told me that iran is capable of producing/importing them but for various reasons (one of them being antibiotic resistance for example) they don't intend to ....

just a couple of weeks ago we had a very big scare at Taleghani hospital of kermanshah when an extremely resistant souche of acinetobacter was found . the 2 patients where isolated and one of these un-common anti-biotics was taken from tehran and it worked .

P.S have you ever thought how many french phrases do we use here in iran ?

Souche , Touche R , ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Hormat clip made for afghan refugees in iran 

تقدیم کلیپ 'حرمت' به مهاجران افغان+فیلم - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

vaghean oun clipi ke chand ta sarbaz heyvoon sakhtan baese sharme .

man ahmadi moghadam basham midam az divar shahr avizooneshoon konan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> Hormat clip made for afghan refugees in iran
> 
> تقدیم کلیپ 'حرمت' به مهاجران افغان+فیلم - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> vaghean oun clipi ke chand ta sarbaz heyvoon sakhtan baese sharme .
> 
> man ahmadi moghadam basham midam az divar shahr avizooneshoon konan


The problems for Afghan refugees in Iran are so widespread that simple gestures like this are useless (let's face it, it's just for making yourselves feel better). 

Right now kids born to Afghan refugees can't become Iranian citizens. That must change. A lot of these kids have never stepped foot inside Afghanistan, but they're being deported after having lived in Iran for decades. Afghans are also banned in many parks and completely banned from 9 provinces. Every year during "sizdah be dar" Isfahan bans Afghans from its parks (I mention Isfahan because I spent a lot of time there when I was in Iran). Other provinces do the same and cite the high amount of crime committed by Afghan refugees. People also treat them like garbage, we all know that. An Afghan could be born in Iran and live in Iran all his/her life, but people still look at him and talk to him as an "afghani." He could get deported in a blink of an eye. 

btw, most people don't know this, but Afghan refugees have to pay for all primary level education, while Iranian citizens do not. This puts excessive burden on families that can't even pay for food. So a lot of the time their kids remain uneducated or they end up having to live in ghettos so they can send their kids to school. 

Iran either needs to kick everybody out COMPLETELY and NEVER allow a single refugee in, or treat them like human beings. We speak one language and for those of you that care about religion, they also follow your exact sect. Yet, they are treated like absolute garbage. 

Simple videos do nothing to heal these wounds. As I said, every single Afghan child born in Iran must be given citizenship. They must be allowed to go to school for free like every other child. Their parents must be educated so they can get jobs and stand on their feet. If these steps aren't taken, then why accept them in? Deport 100% of refugees immediately instead of dancing around the bush. Either do it correctly or don't do it at all. I understand that it's their choice to come to Iran, but just b/c they make this choice it doesn't mean Iran should act like a savage 3rd world country in dealing with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> apparently thats not the case
> 
> iran has 97% self-sufficiency in drug production and 89% in manufacturing the basic material needed for drug production .
> 
> but apparently its a health min. policy not to introduce every single drug that is our there to the market .
> 
> i asked a couple of professors in my university and they told me that iran is capable of producing/importing them but for various reasons (one of them being antibiotic resistance for example) they don't intend to ....
> 
> just a couple of weeks ago we had a very big scare at Taleghani hospital of kermanshah when an extremely resistant souche of acinetobacter was found . the 2 patients where isolated and one of these un-common anti-biotics was taken from tehran and it worked .
> 
> P.S have you ever thought how many french phrases do we use here in iran ?
> 
> Souche , Touche R , ....



Nemidonam. Vali ontori keh man etela daram, 99% API varedati hastan. Beh har hal. Antibiotic resistance can not be managed by a single country banning itself out of the use of antimicrobials. It is a global problem and most resistant strains (souche ) actually come from developed countries or from India. That is a lame excuse. Iran should be an exporter of medicine not an importing nation. Specially since Iran is under sanctions and need not to respect intellectual rights for these medicines. Produce medicines in bulk and export them to Africa, South America and Asia. The market is huge. Every one in the world can not afford Sanofi and Novartis. Some would happily love to be saved by generic equivalent of new medicines made in Iran. Specially if they are to die anyways as they can not pay for ridiculously expensive Western equivalents.

PS. That is because of history. Iran always viewed British as a manipulative state, and when during the Qajar and early Pahlavi era the decision was made to send people for modern education abroad, France and Germany were favored over England. This introduced many terminologies from Mobl to Aparteman to Maamaan to Nini, into Farsi language since Iranian Farsi scholars could not produce equivalents for them fast enough. Later in Pahlavi era, the focus shifted more towards US. And in early IR time, Britain was brought in the fold, with many agha-zadeha preferring Britain. Then from mid 90's, with explosion of internet, things changed for the whole world as even in France and Germany people started to accept English as the official and supreme language of internet. There was no use to battle it anymore. English proved to have defeated all other languages since all science and technology was coming from or through it.



Abii said:


> The problems for Afghan refugees in Iran are so widespread that simple gestures like this are useless (let's face it, it's just for making yourselves feel better).
> 
> Right now kids born to Afghan refugees can't become Iranian citizens. That must change. A lot of these kids have never stepped foot inside Afghanistan, but they're being deported after having lived in Iran for decades. Afghans are also banned in many parks and completely banned from 9 provinces. Every year during "sizdah be dar" Isfahan bans Afghans from its parks (I mention Isfahan because I spent a lot of time there when I was in Iran). Other provinces do the same and cite the high amount of crime committed by Afghan refugees. People also treat them like garbage, we all know that. An Afghan could be born in Iran and live in Iran all his/her life, but people still look at him and talk to him as an "afghani." He could get deported in a blink of an eye.
> 
> btw, most people don't know this, but Afghan refugees have to pay for all primary level education, while Iranian citizens do not. This puts excessive burden on families that can't even pay for food. So a lot of the time their kids remain uneducated or they end up having to live in ghettos so they can send their kids to school.
> 
> Iran either needs to kick everybody out COMPLETELY and NEVER allow a single refugee in, or treat them like human beings. We speak one language and for those of you that care about religion, they also follow your exact sect. Yet, they are treated like absolute garbage.
> 
> Simple videos do nothing to heal these wounds. As I said, every single Afghan child born in Iran must be given citizenship. They must be allowed to go to school for free like every other child. Their parents must be educated so they can get jobs and stand on their feet. If these steps aren't taken, then why accept them in? Deport 100% of refugees immediately instead of dancing around the bush. Either do it correctly or don't do it at all. I understand that it's their choice to come to Iran, but just b/c they make this choice it doesn't mean Iran should act like a savage 3rd world country in dealing with them.



Iran is learning. It will take time. Long time. You should read about how the Sikh or Chinese refugees and immigrants were treated in North America. Nations take a long time to learn and develop cultural tools for the problems they are facing. Iranians have been slow compared to West. But they have been better than say, Afghans themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

@haman10 @IRAN 1802 khahesh mikonam, zidad tond narin. jayie keh lazem basheh javabeshon ro bedin, vali mesleh ye safeer bashin. Tanbih lazemeh vali hamrah ba ta'alim. Tanbih baraye tanbih natijash manfieh va soodesh mireh to jibeh araba va torka. Ma ageh eda mikonim farhang darim bayad azash estefadeh konim, na inkeh faqad edash o dashteh bashim. Mardom jahan moshkelat gonagon daran va faqat ba tanbih nemisheh onha ro beh Iran raqeb kard. Bazi vaqta agar didid keh jasheh injoori amal konid:  Page 3

Qodrate narm Iran dar in joor chizast, keh hata yek vahabi ham qodarte farhang Iran ro qabool mikoneh:  Page 4

Injast keh digeh araba va torka, mesleh fereshteh mimoonan to gel. Choonkeh chizi baraye arzeh nadaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> The problems for Afghan refugees in Iran are so widespread that simple gestures like this are useless (let's face it, it's just for making yourselves feel better).
> 
> Right now kids born to Afghan refugees can't become Iranian citizens. That must change. A lot of these kids have never stepped foot inside Afghanistan, but they're being deported after having lived in Iran for decades. Afghans are also banned in many parks and completely banned from 9 provinces. Every year during "sizdah be dar" Isfahan bans Afghans from its parks (I mention Isfahan because I spent a lot of time there when I was in Iran). Other provinces do the same and cite the high amount of crime committed by Afghan refugees. People also treat them like garbage, we all know that. An Afghan could be born in Iran and live in Iran all his/her life, but people still look at him and talk to him as an "afghani." He could get deported in a blink of an eye.
> 
> btw, most people don't know this, but Afghan refugees have to pay for all primary level education, while Iranian citizens do not. This puts excessive burden on families that can't even pay for food. So a lot of the time their kids remain uneducated or they end up having to live in ghettos so they can send their kids to school.
> 
> Iran either needs to kick everybody out COMPLETELY and NEVER allow a single refugee in, or treat them like human beings. We speak one language and for those of you that care about religion, they also follow your exact sect. Yet, they are treated like absolute garbage.
> 
> Simple videos do nothing to heal these wounds. As I said, every single Afghan child born in Iran must be given citizenship. They must be allowed to go to school for free like every other child. Their parents must be educated so they can get jobs and stand on their feet. If these steps aren't taken, then why accept them in? Deport 100% of refugees immediately instead of dancing around the bush. Either do it correctly or don't do it at all. I understand that it's their choice to come to Iran, but just b/c they make this choice it doesn't mean Iran should act like a savage 3rd world country in dealing with them.


Couldn't agree more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

LOL inhame too tv goftan narid facebook etela'aatetoono midan CIA o moosad hala social 
network e dakheli ke koli too TV tabligh shode bood ba 2 million user hack shodo kol e data basesh dar ekhtiar e hamegan gharar gereft . edea karde boodand in raghib e facebooke



















payame akhlaghiye hacker

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> LOL inhame too tv goftan narid facebook etela'aatetoono midan CIA o moosad hala social networke dakheli ke koli too TV tabligh shode bood ba 2 million user hack shodo kole data basesh dar ekhtiare hamegan gharar gereft . edea karde boodand in raghibe facebooke


hackeresh shenidam irani boode avazi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> are .daashtan servero az Canada be Iran enteghal midadand vali serveraye iran na amn boode.


moshkel shakhsi dashte .

yeki migoft ehtemalan az karmandaye facenama boode baad ekhraj shode hala entegham khaste begire .

ta madrakam nadashte bashan hich ghalati nemitoonan bokonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> hackeresh shenidam irani boode avazi



Masaleh inja nist keh irani boodeh ya moosad. Masaleh injast keh ma ba modiriati taraf hastim keh hameh chizo ye bazi midooneh. Behtarin maqzhai keh bayad to in karha avordeh mishodan ro inqad aziat mikoonan ta az keshvar beran va badesh ba ye mosht nokhaleh mikhan facebook ro shekast bedan. Moshkele ma ineh. Khodeh facebook aslan inoo nemibineh keh taraf amrikaie ya irani o hendi. Bayad maqz bashi ta estekhdam beshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> LOL inhame too tv goftan narid facebook etela'aatetoono midan CIA o moosad hala social
> network e dakheli ke koli too TV tabligh shode bood ba 2 million user hack shodo kol e data basesh dar ekhtiar e hamegan gharar gereft . edea karde boodand in raghib e facebooke
> 
> View attachment 180227
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 180228
> 
> 
> View attachment 180231
> 
> 
> 
> payame akhlaghiye hacker
> View attachment 180229


hoududeh 117,000 account kolan leak shode  
email hacker:
facenama2014@yandex.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> az oon 2ta site dige bardashte shode . faghat filehosting.org


vassalam, 
ps: man be shakhse ba NSA , Mossad rahattaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> vassalam


faghat ye chizi. pass haye dakhele in file ha ba HASH code gozari shodand ke ba ye crackere online khelaaaase khelaaaaaas 



Ostad said:


> ps: man be shakhse ba NSA , Mossad rahattaram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Matey Holy has one " l " and not two.

@haman10

to tu khune shalvar jafi mipushi?


----------



## SALMAN F

IRAN 1802 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Matey Holy has one " l " and not two.
> 
> @haman10
> 
> to tu khune shalvar jafi mipushi?


What???


----------



## IRAN 1802

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What???


U have written u are from "holy" city of Najaf, holy has one " l " .

Have u ever lived in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

IRAN 1802 said:


> U have written u are from "holy" city of Najaf, holy has one " l " .
> 
> Have u ever lived in Iran?


No

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

IRAN 1802 said:


> U have written u are from "holy" city of Najaf, holy has one " l " .
> 
> Have u ever lived in Iran?


baba in nekbat salman al kooft ke irooni nist.


----------



## IRAN 1802

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> No


Thanks for answer after 28 minutes, mate.



Abii said:


> baba in nekbat salman al kooft ke irooni nist.


Midunam mikhastam bebinam Iran zendegi karde ya na.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Happy New Year to all the Iranian members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IRAN 1802

@haman10 

Haman eyne sayeyi hamishe onlini.


----------



## haman10

IRAN 1802 said:


> to tu khune shalvar jafi mipushi?


khkh , na 

man yekam az nazar farhangi ghati kardam  nemidoonam be saaz khoonevade pedarim beraghsam , ya khoonevadeye madarim 

dar kol na , kermanshahia aksaran zendegi casual daran va moteasefane dige kheyli farhangeshoon ru peyravi nemikonan .

albate motmaen nistam "moteasefane" vaje ghashangi bashe . man eteghad daram ba hefz sakhtar ha , farhang motahed tou iran be nafe hamast .

albate ba hefz paaye hay asli 



Mugwop said:


> Happy New Year to all the Iranian members here.


happy new year to you too , sis 

wish you prosperity



IRAN 1802 said:


> @haman10
> 
> Haman eyne sayeyi hamishe onlini.


Man  na vala , taze emtehan dadam ye 2-3 roozi bikaram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

haman10 said:


> khkh , na
> 
> man yekam az nazar farhangi ghati kardam  nemidoonam be saaz khoonevade pedarim beraghsam , ya khoonevadeye madarim
> 
> dar kol na , kermanshahia aksaran zendegi casual daran va moteasefane dige kheyli farhangeshoon ru peyravi nemikonan .
> 
> albate motmaen nistam "moteasefane" vaje ghashangi bashe . man eteghad daram ba hefz sakhtar ha , farhang motahed tou iran be nafe hamast .
> 
> albate ba hefz paaye hay asli
> 
> 
> happy new year to you too , sis
> 
> wish you prosperity
> 
> 
> Man  na vala , taze emtehan dadam ye 2-3 roozi bikaram


Pas ahle Kermanshah hasti. Khoshvaghtam azizam. Kermanshahi ha kheyli ham kurd nistan sanandajia kurd hastan.

Khosham miad tu in site ba khande kharejia ro mikubi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

IRAN 1802 said:


> Pas ahle Kermanshah hasti.


bale , kermanshahi hastam 

ba eftekhar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

@haman10
Vaghan ahmaghans, bebin in ghazahaye maro bardashte esme arabi rushun gozashte! 

Discover the cultural and culinary customs of the blessed and beautiful Hijaz | Page 5

Tu thread un yaro cm gozashti alan joftako palun mindaze. Khhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

@The Last of us

Salam, koja zendegi mikoni?


----------



## The Last of us

IRAN 1802 said:


> @The Last of us
> 
> Salam, koja zendegi mikoni?


Salam dadash, Man too Engelis hastam. Shoma chetor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

The Last of us said:


> Salam dadash, Man too Engelis hastam. Shoma chetor?


Man Tehranam, khoshvaghtam. Vaghan commentaye ghashang va aghelaneyi dari. Inja ro etefaghi peyda kardi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

IRAN 1802 said:


> Man Tehranam, khoshvaghtam. Vaghan commentaye ghashang va aghelaneyi dari. Inja ro etefaghi peyda kardi ?


Moghlesam dadash, Tehran chetore? Ekhtesade Iran behtar shode? chija hanooz gheroon hastan?
Na, my inja ro nega mikardam yek chand sal va emsal account dorost kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

The Last of us said:


> Moghlesam dadash, Tehran chetore? Ekhtesade Iran behtar shode? chija hanooz gheroon hastan?
> Na, my inja ro nega mikardam yek chand sal va emsal account dorost kardam.


Chakeretam. Gheymata az parsal taghriban gerun tar nashode va hatta bazi chiza umade payin. Alan 1 mahe dolar be shedat gerun shode va az 3200, 3300 be 3600 reside. Hava sard va khoske ta hadi ham alude hast albate bad bezane ya baru biad khub mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

IRAN 1802 said:


> Chakeretam. Gheymata az parsal taghriban gerun tar nashode va hatta bazi chiza umade payin. Alan 1 mahe dolar be shedat gerun shode va az 3200, 3300 be 3600 reside. Hava sard va khoske ta hadi ham alude hast albate bad bezane ya baru biad khub mishe.



Inshallah hamechiz beytar mishe dadash. 
Manam vakhti ke darsam kolan tamam shodan, barmigardam Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

The Last of us said:


> Inshallah hamechiz beytar mishe dadash.
> Manam vakhti ke darsam kolan tamam shodan, barmigardam Iran.


Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Babam dishab az Iran bargasht (shiraz). Gheymataro ke ba hoghoghe mardom moghayese mikard ashk avar bood. Vase maha ke dollaro tabdil mikonim ke khandedar arzoon mishe, vali vase adamaye adi vaz hey harsal mozakhraf tar mishe. 

Babam khodesh 11 sal shiraz nabood. Mige ranandegi koli mozakhraf tar shode, vali mardom monazam taran to jahayi mesle bank, super marketha etc... Az nazare khoshkiam ke mige 100000 barabar khoshk tare. 

@rahi2357 Shirazi hasti to na? Aksaye velayato neshoonam midad koli delam tang shod. Cheghad aparteman sakhtan hameja. Vali cheghad khoshk shode! Hata to ghalato, maloos janoo injoor jaha ham khoshk shode hamechi. Ye 20 sale dige iran officially mishe aragh injoori ke dare pish mire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

@Serpentine I find it funny how you've watched for hours and over 10 pages of a guy talking BS about Turks after your initial warning for not to go off-topic. But not more than 10 minutes after my first response you ban me from the thread, along with the clown who filled the thread with BS for over a day under your watch; which I assume to show how fair you are. I'm not even mad really

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> @Serpentine I find it funny how you've watched for hours and over 10 pages of a guy talking BS about Turks after your initial warning for not to go off-topic. But not more than 10 minutes after my first response you ban me from the thread, along with the clown who filled the thread with BS for over a day under your watch; which I assume to show how fair you are. I'm not even mad really



Are you sure that I was watching that thread and didn't do anything intentionally?

As moderators, we always face accusations like this.

1. When I'm online it doesn't mean I look into all threads.

2. I don't read all posts in a thread when visit forum.

You post happened to be the latest post in this section when I visited, hence I saw it.

You may or may not be mad about it, but what you think is not the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> Are you sure that I was watching that thread and didn't do anything intentionally?
> 
> As moderators, we always face accusations like this.
> 
> 1. When I'm online it doesn't mean I look into all threads.
> 
> 2. I don't read all posts when visit forum.
> 
> You post happened to be the latest post in this section when I visited, hence I saw it.
> 
> You may or may not be mad about it, but what you think is not the truth.



I believe you bro 

As for the "accusations", hiding your online status won't help about it. Correct me if I'm wrong but there is not a single mod out there except you who is hiding their online status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> Shirazi hasti to na?


Are Abii . chera nemiaay ye sar invar ? behtarin mogheyiate choon dollar inja 3500 3600 toman 

hast va hamoontori ke gofti hamechi bara khaarejiaayi ke mian invar mofte o bar aks bara 

kesaayi ke mikhaan beran geroon . masalan alaan inja palto e 200 hezaar tomani kamtar az 60 

dollar mishe . belit e hafeziye ke 2 hezaar tomane mishe dorovar e 50 cent  vaaay nagoo az 

farhang e raanandegi ke man har rooz sar dard daaram . albate aadat kardam dige vali 

khiaaboonay e tang e shiraz dige gonjayesh nadaareo farhang e ranandegi dar had e ye dehe 

ke albate in saalaa az roostaahaa kheyli oomadan too shahr .metro ham ke eftetah kardan vali 

faasele ghataaraash 1 sa@ be 1 sa@ e fe'lan  vaghtiam san'ate dorost hesabi nabaashe 

hame mizanan too kaare dalaali o besaaz bendaz e aparteman . khoshkiam ke ghooze bala

ghooz emsaal baaresh kheyli kam boode lanati. daryaache parishan rafte boodi ? khoshke.. 

bakhtegan chi ? oonam taghriban khoshke .fe'lan jaye israel , daryaachehaaye khodemoone ke 

daare az naghshe mahv mishe. vali vaziaate shiraz nesbatan roo be roshde shahrdare jadidesh 

2 , 3 saliye ye tekooni daare mide shahro. rasti nagofte boodi skyscrapercity ham hasti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> I believe you bro
> 
> As for the "accusations", hiding your online status won't help about it. Correct me if I'm wrong but there is not a single mod out there except you who is hiding their online status.



You may not believe it, but my online status has been like this before I became a mod and I didn't remember it to reverse it. Thanks for reminding me that. It's back to normal. I can't believe it's been like this for like 2 years and I totally forgot it. You are the first one who mentions that. You being thread banned had a good result it seems. 

But it doesn't make a difference, I already said in previous post that I did come online, but didn't visit that thread and read all the posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

TurAr said:


> I believe you bro
> 
> As for the "accusations", hiding your online status won't help about it. Correct me if I'm wrong but there is not a single mod out there except you who is hiding their online status.



Stop moaning to the mods just because you had your behind handed to you in the thread.
You torks want to troll and spread propaganda but at the same time moan and cry to mods when you're getting owned 

You people must suffer from some serious inferiority complex. Dude it is not our fault you lack capability to launch satellites, it's not our fault you're backward in space technology relative to Iran. Just because you lot have issues it does not mean we Iranians will allow you to spread your propaganda in our section. You will keep getting smacked every time.

We Iranians could not care less about you people, but you people are obsessed with us and our section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

The Last of us said:


> Stop moaning to the mods just because you had your behind handed to you in the thread.
> You torks want to troll and spread propaganda but at the same time moan and cry to mods when you're getting owned
> 
> You people must suffer from some serious inferiority complex. Dude it is not our fault you lack capability to launch satellites, it's not our fault you're backward in space technology relative to Iran. Just because you lot have issues it does not mean we Iranians will allow you to spread your propaganda in our section. You will keep getting smacked every time.
> 
> We Iranian could not care less about you people, but you people are obsessed with us and our section.



As I was saying in my deleted post, I see that you still insist on trying to say Turk while your mouth is full 

Bud, I'm a member in this forum for over a 3 years now. I have dealt with your kind numerous times and from my experience I can tell that the life span of suicide trolls such as yourself in this forum is usually no more than a month. Judging from how you jumped into the "action" in your very first posts indicates that this is not your first account and most probably won't be the last.

I can understand your need to relase some pressure and ease your inferiorty complex by trolling and insulting after watching the forum and seeing how others advances in science and techonology while Iran uses propaganda to hide its failures. But sharing your wishful thoughts here won't win you any arguments. Come with facts as we have been doing in our section. Come with specifications, come with statistical data, come with solid documents, maybe then people would take you serious. Until then, you will continue to be an entertainment source for the world with your cardboard jets, tinkered soviet rockets and space monkeys.



Serpentine said:


> You may not believe it, but my online status has been like this before I became a mod and I didn't remember it to reverse it. Thanks for reminding me that. It's back to normal. I can't believe it's been like this for like 2 years and I totally forgot it. You are the first one who mentions that. You being thread banned had a good result it seems.
> 
> But it doesn't make a difference, I already said in previous post that I did come online, but didn't visit that thread and read all the posts.



I believe you as always mate. Don't you worry 



IRAN 1802 said:


> I reported your post as offtopic and spam. Because u always derail our threads and post offtopics and spams, also make flaming wars. That thread has nothing to do with satellite, space and Iranian monkey astronaut.
> 
> U are not welcome to derail our threads and post offtopics.



I am guessing you meant to quote me. So here you go:

I've seen several Iranians bragging about their satellites and launching capabilities so I asked a legit question about Iran's space program in a thread about Iran being a regional power. I don't know what was off-topic about it but my question was answered by all sort of insults and slurs telling how butthurted and low I am and how bad the Turks are etc... most of which you ended up thanking  So please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

TurAr said:


> @Serpentine I find it funny how you've watched for hours and over 10 pages of a guy talking BS about Turks after your initial warning for not to go off-topic. But not more than 10 minutes after my first response you ban me from the thread, along with the clown who filled the thread with BS for over a day under your watch; which I assume to show how fair you are. I'm not even mad really


I reported your post as offtopic and spam. Because u always derail our threads and post offtopics and spams, also make flaming wars. That thread has nothing to do with satellite, space and Iranian monkey astronaut.

U are not welcome to derail our threads and post offtopics.

Meanwhile Iran has worked on missiles for 30 years, they're not Soviet rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> Are Abii . chera nemiaay ye sar invar ? behtarin mogheyiate choon dollar inja 3500 3600 toman
> 
> hast va hamoontori ke gofti hamechi bara khaarejiaayi ke mian invar mofte o bar aks bara
> 
> kesaayi ke mikhaan beran geroon . masalan alaan inja palto e 200 hezaar tomani kamtar az 60
> 
> dollar mishe . belit e hafeziye ke 2 hezaar tomane mishe dorovar e 50 cent  vaaay nagoo az
> 
> farhang e raanandegi ke man har rooz sar dard daaram . albate aadat kardam dige vali
> 
> khiaaboonay e tang e shiraz dige gonjayesh nadaareo farhang e ranandegi dar had e ye dehe
> 
> ke albate in saalaa az roostaahaa kheyli oomadan too shahr .metro ham ke eftetah kardan vali
> 
> faasele ghataaraash 1 sa@ be 1 sa@ e fe'lan  vaghtiam san'ate dorost hesabi nabaashe
> 
> hame mizanan too kaare dalaali o besaaz bendaz e aparteman . khoshkiam ke ghooze bala
> 
> ghooz emsaal baaresh kheyli kam boode lanati. daryaache parishan rafte boodi ? khoshke..
> 
> bakhtegan chi ? oonam taghriban khoshke .fe'lan jaye israel , daryaachehaaye khodemoone ke
> 
> daare az naghshe mahv mishe. vali vaziaate shiraz nesbatan roo be roshde shahrdare jadidesh
> 
> 2 , 3 saliye ye tekooni daare mide shahro. rasti nagofte boodi skyscrapercity ham hasti.


Are SSC ham hastam, vali ziyad post nemikonam. IDim hamoon Abii hast. 

Daryache Parishan va Bakhtegan fekr nakonam rafte basham tahala. Vali Kazeroon invara 2-3 dafe boodam. Daryache namak, kohmare sorkhi va maharlooam ye chizaie yadame. Babam vaghti taze bedonya oomade boodam to firooz abad dars midad, oonjaha ham raftam, vali yadam nist. 

Shiraz doost daram biam, vali to in 15 sal ke naboodim hameye khoonevadeye babam az Iran raftan. Aksareshoon alan injan to Canada. Khoonevadeye mamanamam ke hame Isfahaniyan, vali oona ham daran yavash yavash kooch mikonan az Iran miran invar oonvar. Kesi dige namoonde oonja. Ba in hal shayad 2 sal dige beram Iran ye sar. Sale dige moteasefane nemishe. 

Babam ye zamin dasht nazdikaye Shiraz (fekr konam tarafaye maharloo). Yadame bache boodam por az derakhte mive bood. Aksaro neshoon dad behem shoke shodam. Khoshke khoshk. Faghad ye derakht zende bood oon vasat ba ye mosht loole vase abyari ghatrei. Isfahanam ke familaye mamanam aks mifresan zayande rood khoshke khoshk. Heyf. Asan az aksa maloome cheghad hamechi khoshke.

Are Rial ke shro kard oftadan man raftam to fekre kharidane ye tike zamin to faze 2 ya 3 to Sadra, vali bad bikhial shodam. Inja mikham bara khodam ye aparteman begiram nakham hey ejare bedam har mah alaki.

Ye chizi ke babam migoft kheily bad bood hoghooghaye mardome adi. Masalan oonai ke to foroshgaha kar mikonan faghad 200 hezar toman dar miaran mahiyane. Poole lebas va ghazaro bedi dige tamoome oon 200ta. Kheily ozah khite engar. Hijab vali migoft ye khode tokhme saga kamtar meseinke gir midan (kash saghat mishodan haroom zadehaye kesafat dast az sare in mamlekat bar midashtan).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Happy New Year to everyone! I'm sorry, I'm using my mobile and its very difficult to tag everyone I know, I hope you'll have a good year and achieve whatever you desire to achieve.

@Abii Havaset bashe bet gir nadan vase pool ferestadan be Iran. Vali zamin ro bekhar, investment-e khobiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

TurAr said:


> As I was saying in my deleted post, I see that you still insist on trying to say Turk while your mouth is full
> 
> Bud, I'm a member in this forum for over a 3 years now. I have dealt with your kind numerous times and from my experience I can tell that the life span of suicide trolls such as yourself in this forum is usually no more than a month. Judging from how you jumped into the "action" in your very first posts indicates that this is not your first account and most probably won't be the last.
> 
> I can understand your need to relase some pressure and ease your inferiorty complex by trolling and insulting after watching the forum and seeing how others advances in science and techonology while Iran uses propaganda to hide its failures. But sharing your wishful thoughts here won't win you any arguments. Come with facts as we have been doing in our section. Come with specifications, come with statistical data, come with solid documents, maybe then people would take you serious. Until then, you will continue to be an entertainment source for the world with your cardboard jets, tinkered soviet rockets and space monkeys.



No tork, this is my first time here and I will be here for as long as time allows me. Unlike your kind, we also have life outside of internet and have other things to attend to.

I wonder how you can accuse me of having inferiority complex when you, a tork comes in our section and attempts to brag about your non existent 'space program'. For the love of god even the UAE has a broader space program than torkey 

You stated come with facts, the facts are this, Iran has launched three satellites into orbit whilst your country had to beg the chinese to do it. I do not need to prove it to some tork that we launched three satellites when the likes of NASA even confirmed it.

Those tinkered soviet rockets are still light years more advance than anything your torkey will produce in the coming decades. As for the space monkey, I know science and technology is not very high end in torkey but jesus man, your country will not achieve such a feat this century. Launching a living organism to space and bringing back alive is abit too much for your kind, you should stick to launching ISIS into Syria from torkey



Militant Atheist said:


> Happy New Year to everyone! I'm sorry, I'm using my mobile and its very difficult to tag everyone I know, I hope you'll have a good year and achieve whatever you desire to achieve.
> 
> @Abii Havaset bashe bet gir nadan vase pool ferestadan be Iran. Vali zamin ro bekhar, investment-e khobiye.



Hi bro, how are things doing? any luck with the women?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

The Last of us said:


> No tork, this is my first time here and I will be here for as long as time allows me. Unlike your kind, we also have life outside of internet and have other things to attend to.
> 
> I wonder how you can accuse me of having inferiority complex when you, a tork comes in our section and attempts to brag about your non existent 'space program'. For the love of god even the UAE has a broader space program than torkey
> 
> You stated come with facts, the facts are this, Iran has launched three satellites into orbit whilst your country had to beg the chinese to do it. I do not need to prove it to some tork that we launched three satellites when the likes of NASA even confirmed it.
> 
> Those tinkered soviet rockets are still light years more advance than anything your torkey will produce in the coming decades. As for the space monkey, I know science and technology is not very high end in torkey but jesus man, your country will not achieve such a feat this century. Launching a living organism to space and bringing back alive is abit too much for your kind, you should stick launching ISIS into Syria from torkey
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro, how are things doing? any luck with the women?


Well, my new year resolution is to grow a pair. Lol.

Baba bikhial, dava nakonid ba ham avale sali. Lol.


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Happy New Year to everyone! I'm sorry, I'm using my mobile and its very difficult to tag everyone I know, I hope you'll have a good year and achieve whatever you desire to achieve.
> 
> @Abii Havaset bashe bet gir nadan vase pool ferestadan be Iran. Vali zamin ro bekhar, investment-e khobiye.


Are bankamam etefaghan kheily gir mide be kesai ke pool mifresan Iran. Zaminam ye negah dige mindazam. 

Toham sale khoobi dashte bashi. Migam, ye account skyscrapercity rah bendaz. Man, rahi va RMI oonja account darim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Militant Atheist said:


> Well, my new year resolution is to grow a pair. Lol.



Bro, there is a good quote from my favourite movie Oldboy (2003 korean film).
It states this: "You see, they say that people shrivel up because they have an imagination. So, don't imagine anything, you'll become brave as hell."

Bro, don't let your imagination block you from success in life. Just forget about imaginary consequences for a second and just go for it. We let potential outcomes block us too much in our lives. There is too much "what ifs" in our minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Are bankamam etefaghan kheily gir mide be kesai ke pool mifresan Iran. Zaminam ye negah dige mindazam.
> 
> Toham sale khoobi dashte bashi. Migam, ye account skyscrapercity rah bendaz. Man, rahi va RMI oonja account darim.


Chashm. Hatman. Be yeki to.hamoonja pool bede, moadele rialisho to Iran behet bede, khodet ke ostadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rahi2357 said:


> Thanks man. merry Christmas and happy new year.  and i hope you achieve Miss militant Inshaaalllaah



Hamchenin aziz  Are daram roye etemade nafsam kar mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Abii said:


> Jalebe.
> 
> To Amrika/Canada hame balaye 16 sal daran kar mikonan, che pooldar, che bipool. Betore average, beyne 18 ta 24 salegi hame az khoone miran biroon zendegie khodeshoono tashkil midan. Dabirestan faregho tahsil nemishi to kheily az shahra age "work experience" nadashte bashi. Rabete beyne mardo/zan taghriban 10-15 sal zoodtar inja aghaz mishe ta Iran.
> 
> Man vaghti raftam Iran sale 2007, az HAMEYE pesar amooha va pessar khaleha "mature" tar boodam. Hata az adamai ke do barabare man sen dashtan.
> 
> Aksare mardaye Irooni ta 30 salegi hanooz dasteshoon be damane mamaneshoone. Vaghti ezdevaj mikonan hanooz bachan. Karam ke hichi. Inja ye marde 30 sale be andazeye ye marde 50 saleye Irooni experience dashte to zendegish.




Are you serious on high school graduation stuff? work experience? 
تو ایران بیشتر بستگی به خانواده داره تا جو کلی جامعه ... البته بیشتر جوان ها علاقه به کار دارند ولی وضع بازار کار خیلی خوب نیست ... مگر اینکه برن تو کار دلالی و بساز و بفروش​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

was surfing the web, saw *this*. useful tips!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> was surfing the web, saw *this*. useful tips!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@The Last of us 

I'm trying to stop this trolling and you are bringing it in this thread?


----------



## The Last of us

Serpentine said:


> @The Last of us
> 
> I'm trying to stop this trolling and you are bringing it in this thread?



To be honest with you, was I really trolling? He made a statement and I replied using sources etc.
I did not want to continue it in their section because I am not interest in their section. Too much day dreaming propaganda going on there. I just find it hilarious how they can accuse Iran of propaganda when their own country reeks of it more than any other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Air force new insignia ...

what it was (Electronic) :







and now:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

raptor22 said:


> Are you serious on high school graduation stuff? work experience?
> تو ایران بیشتر بستگی به خانواده داره تا جو کلی جامعه ... البته بیشتر جوان ها علاقه به کار دارند ولی وضع بازار کار خیلی خوب نیست ... مگر اینکه برن تو کار دلالی و بساز و بفروش​


Yeah totally serious. In my high school we had a career course (can't remember what it was called). We had to prepare resumes/CV and cover letters and get them evaluated. Once that was done we needed a certain number of hours of work experience to pass the course, but most of us already had those hours. I also went to high school in a very rich area, but still almost everybody my age worked. In grades 11 and 12 I worked at a pizza store on the weekends and once or twice during the week. And that's just during the school year. In the summer breaks, EVERYBODY works. It's almost embarrassing not to work. Most kids in high school work in fast food type places (McDonald's for example). On your university applications it's also very beneficial to show relevant work experience. Say you want to become an architect and you want to go to UBC in Vancouver. You will of course need to meet the education requirements, but you also need to hand in an application that shows work experience (construction work would be a good experience), resume, artistic ability, letters of recommendation (a lot of the times you can only get these from your bosses from previous jobs) etc...

btw, most kids leave their parent's home after high school or after university so they need to have an income. It's not like Iran where everybody lives with their parents till the age of 30 or 40 and sometimes even after marriage. My brother has had his own place since he was 19 and I moved out when I was 24 (very late compared to most kids).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

@Serpentine 

Bi zahmat calameye Persia ro tu title in thread dorost kon:

Culture of Perisa ( INCREDIBLE PICTURES ! )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Serpentine said:


> Best way to hurt something is.... to defend it badly.
> 
> Your post here is solely for trolling purpose and has no other value.


Modi lotfan dekhalat nakon azizam. In hame una troll kardan ye baram man! Baadam uni ke man neveshtam troll nabud! Dige hamin munde modire iranimun mano troll khatab kone!


----------



## Serpentine

IRAN 1802 said:


> Modi lotfan dekhalat nakon azizam. In hame una troll kardan ye baram man! Baadam uni ke man neveshtam troll nabud! Dige hamin munde modire iranimun mano troll khatab kone!



man dekhalat nakardam, shoma haghe khodet miduni nazar bedi, manam haghe khodam midunam nazaram ro dar morede chizi ke neveshti begam, shoma ham moteghabelan hamin kar ro mituni baraie post haie man bokoni.

be onvane pishnahad, agar mikhai ham trolling bokoni raho ravesh dare, va injuri faghat baraie khodet badtar mishe, zemne inke on chizi ke azash defa mikoni badtar mazhake mishe.

zemnan agar onha trolling mikonan va shoma ham hamun karo bokoni, hich tafavoti tush vojud nadare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Serpentine said:


> man dekhalat nakardam, shoma haghe khodet miduni nazar bedi, manam haghe khodam midunam nazaram ro dar morede chizi ke neveshti begam, shoma ham moteghabelan hamin kar ro mituni baraie post haie man bokoni.
> 
> be onvane pishnahad, agar mikhai ham trolling bokoni raho ravesh dare, va injuri faghat baraie khodet badtar mishe, zemne inke on chizi ke azash defa mikoni badtar mazhake mishe.
> 
> zemnan agar onha trolling mikonan va shoma ham hamun karo bokoni, hich tafavoti tush vojud nadare


Merc modir jan az rahnamayit, Duset darim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Iran-Iraq in 2 hours. Don't forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Americans discussing Iran:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

شورولت وانت مهارنشدنی در مکزیک (دومین فیلم برگزیده اتومبیلرانی 2014 )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> شورولت وانت مهارنشدنی در مکزیک (دومین فیلم برگزیده اتومبیلرانی 2014 )


aslan chape shodan tou maramesh nist 

vali harchi bashe be paye zamiad nemirese , lol .

and yeah i'm just kidding .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

SOHEIL said:


> Drones with canopy !?


 soheil jan oon tasvir hich rabti be jangande nadare. oon tarahi marboot be sofreh mahi hast .be tarahiye dovomi tavajoh kon . aslan postere poshte maaket ha ro negah kon. hamoon posteriye ke shoma post kardi dar oon thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> aslan chape shodan tou maramesh nist
> 
> vali harchi bashe be paye zamiad nemirese , lol .
> 
> and yeah i'm just kidding .


@haman10 kollah saret rafteh:
افتتاح دانشکده پزشکی داعش/ 3 ساله پزشک شوید

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 kollah saret rafteh:
> افتتاح دانشکده پزشکی داعش/ 3 ساله پزشک شوید


Reminds me of the movie interview 

If they produce doctors in 3 years then engineers will br out in 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Ostad said:


> @haman10 kollah saret rafteh:
> افتتاح دانشکده پزشکی داعش/ 3 ساله پزشک شوید



Holy crap! That saudi doctor !

Medical university of ISIS!   

Who wants him to blow up??

1- Poor people of Syria or Iraq
2- Assadists
3-Halikis

4-All of them!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Reminds me of the movie interview
> 
> If they produce doctors in 3 years then engineers will br out in 1


koja ro bayad emza konam?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

30 people have been executed in the past 7 weeks in Iran, but even more fucked up then that was this:

Brief translation: a 30 year old man convicted of robbery in Mashhad and his sentence was to have his fingers cut off. Well, they went ahead with it and did it. The pictures are on Iranian websites as I'm writing this. I won't post it b/c I don't wanna get banned, but they're on balatarin.com. There are also videos of stonings (the videos are online and I've seen them), extreme torture etc... Yet, they have the audacity to differentiate themselves from the likes of ISIS. 



> *حکم قطع انگشتان يک سارق در مشهد اجرا شد. به گزارش مشرق، پرونده اين مرد ۳۰ ساله که در اوايل شب به اموال مردم در مناطق مختلف شهر دستبرد مي زد، در دادگاه عمومي و جزايي مشهد مورد رسيدگي قرار گرفت.*
> * این سارق از سوي دادگاه به قطع يد محکوم شد که اين رأي مورد تأييد دادگاه تجديدنظر استان خراسان رضوي نيز قرار گرفت. پرونده سارق مذکور سپس به اجراي احکام دادسراي مشهد ارسال شد که پس از فراهم شدن مقدمات، اين حکم در زندان مشهد اجرا مي شود.شايان ذکر است رئيس کل دادگستري استان خراسان رضوي و دادستان مشهد از چندي قبل بر اجراي قاطع احکام و حدود الهي از سوي دستگاه قضايي تأکيد کرده بودند.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

این اسهل های پاکستانی خودشونو با ما مقایسه کنن و بر ضد ما ترول کنن واقعا دیگه عجیبه!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

IRAN 1802 said:


> این اسهل های پاکستانی خودشونو با ما مقایسه کنن و بر ضد ما ترول کنن واقعا دیگه عجیبه!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

LoveIcon said:


>


Dear loveicon what is your job in Iran? Am I talking to an expert engineer?


----------



## Sugarcane

IRAN 1802 said:


> Dear loveicon what is your job in Iran? Am I talking to an expert engineer?



Nuclear scientist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

LoveIcon said:


> Nuclear scientist.


It was fun. what is your job?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

IRAN 1802 said:


> It was fun. what is your job?



I am consultant, don't go into further details.


----------



## ای ایران

"The Kurdish border city of Kobane in Northern Syria has been under siege by Islamic State fighters for more than three months. But Kurdish forces are managing to retain hold of most of the city. As well as keeping IS at bay � they see getting their story out to the rest of the world as a vital part of their mission.

An Iranian Kurdish film-maker spent a few days inside Kobane following the men and women risking their lives to publicise the ongoing battle." BBC World News - Inside Kobane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

LoveIcon said:


> I am consultant, don't go into further details.


Tehran khube? Khosh migzare?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

IRAN 1802 said:


> Tehran khube? Khosh migzare?



hame cheez aali ast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

LoveIcon said:


> hame cheez aali ast


Bashe aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

LoveIcon said:


> I am consultant, don't go into further details.


Ya Karmande sefarate Pakestani, ya karmande ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

kollang said:


> Ya Karmande sefarate Pakestani, ya karmande ISI



both

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

LoveIcon said:


> both



Lol. Most probably a consultant in a barber shop, specializing in mustache grooming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

@ResurgentIran 

Brother internal issues of Arabs is non of our business. I like falcon's comments about Arab regimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

IRAN 1802 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Brother internal issues of Arabs is non of our business. I like falcon's comments about Arab regimes.



Yes, but I am a private person (and not a representative of any regime) so I will still speak my opinion about it anyway.
He is becoming an ISIS sympathizer and we need to stop this transformation before its too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

ResurgentIran said:


> Yes, but I am a private person (and not a representative of any regime) so I will still speak my opinion about it anyway.
> Hazzy is becoming an ISIS zombie and we need to stop this transformation before its too late.


Yes bro, but I doubt pdf members can change mentality of a member that has hundreds of Arab fellows who think the same to him. Anyway u are my professor and I should learn many things from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

IRAN 1802 said:


> Yes bro, but I doubt pdf members can change mentality of a member that has hundreds of Arab fellows who think the same to him. Anyway u are my professor and I should learn many things from you.



Hahaha no no my friend. I dont claim to know everything and be a professor. These are just my opinions. 
But I thank you for the flattery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

ResurgentIran said:


> Hahaha no no my friend. I dont claim to know everything and be a professor. These are just my opinions.
> But I thank you for the flattery.


My professor yani ostade mani. Hala joda az shukhi kheyli chiza bayad azat yad begiram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

salam alaikum, I am Algerian and Iranian, I want to learn to know my country and talked with Iran about our country 

speaking french?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Decades later, sons of Iran-Iraq War martyrs recreate their fathers' battlefield photograph:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

Tomyris said:


> salam alaikum, I am Algerian and Iranian, I want to learn to know my country and talked with Iran about our country
> 
> speaking french?


welcome
about french speaking, you can talk to @Gilamard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

TownOfSalem ro bazi kardin? fogouladast. ba ideh haye sadeh ye bazi jaleb sakhtan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Tomyris said:


> salam alaikum, I am Algerian and Iranian, I want to learn to know my country and talked with Iran about our country
> 
> speaking french?


va alaikum al-salam .

ahlan va sahlan

we only know some phrases in french , sorry bro  anyway welcome aboard . do you know farsi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

Tomyris said:


> salam alaikum, I am Algerian and Iranian, I want to learn to know my country and talked with Iran about our country
> 
> speaking french?


Salamon alaykom va rahmatollah va barakatoh, Welcome madam.Please talk to @Hussein , he knows french.


----------



## IRAN 1802

!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hussein

IRAN 1802 said:


> Salamon alaykom va rahmatollah va barakatoh, Welcome madam.Please talk to @Hussein , he knows french.


salam, i can help if anyone needs translation from French.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomyris

Hussein said:


> salam, i can help if anyone needs translation from French.


merci à tous  

@Hussein : oui je parle français  je suis de Lille et toi? je suis algerienne et iranienne ,j'ai énormément de question pourrai tu l'aider stp?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Bonjour @Tomyris,
Tu prends Lille ... je suis de l'autre côté au Sud  donc tu as un parent Algérien et un parent Iranien?
Sinon si tu veux poser des questions je peux les traduire ici il n'y a aucun souci. Ou si je peux t'aider en quoi que ce soit.
a+


----------



## Tomyris

Hussein said:


> Bonjour @Tomyris,
> Tu prends Lille ... je suis de l'autre côté au Sud  donc tu as un parent Algérien et un parent Iranien?
> Sinon si tu veux poser des questions je peux les traduire ici il n'y a aucun souci. Ou si je peux t'aider en quoi que ce soit.
> a+


merci c'est très gentil de ta part  oui ma mère et iranienne de mashhad mais originaire de shiraz , en faite ce que je voulais savoir c'est comment apprendre rapidement le persan c'est trop dure j'arrive pas  

et je voulais savoir aussi si tu pense qu'il y aura une levé d'embargo un jour...car l'aviation iranienne et vieillissante et les sanction nous empêche de renouveler sa .voila tout


----------



## haman10

Tomyris said:


> merci c'est très gentil de ta part  oui ma mère et iranienne de mashhad mais originaire de shiraz , en faite ce que je voulais savoir c'est comment apprendre rapidement le persan c'est trop dure j'arrive pas
> 
> et je voulais savoir aussi si tu pense qu'il y aura une levé d'embargo un jour...car l'aviation iranienne et vieillissante et les sanction nous empêche de renouveler sa .voila tout


be sure persian is never as hard as french , sister 

i tried so hard to even comprehend the basics , i failed miserably . takes too much time and effort .

have you ever visited your homeland iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

haman10 said:


> be sure persian is never as hard as french , sister
> 
> i tried so hard to even comprehend the basics , i failed miserably . takes too much time and effort .
> 
> have you ever visited your homeland iran?


lol not Persian and French and harder too easy haha 

yes I susi already come and here in France are Iranian respect for their courage, their bravery their patriotism, their technological developement, ecouté not tell you what the Arab world see them as the weaker of the traitor and coward funder teririsme .l iran and a proud and powerful country, there is no need to share apart allah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hussein

Tomyris said:


> merci c'est très gentil de ta part  oui ma mère et iranienne de mashhad mais originaire de shiraz , en faite ce que je voulais savoir c'est comment apprendre rapidement le persan c'est trop dure j'arrive pas
> 
> et je voulais savoir aussi si tu pense qu'il y aura une levé d'embargo un jour...car l'aviation iranienne et vieillissante et les sanction nous empêche de renouveler sa .voila tout


deux belles villes. j'adore Shiraz .
je ne sais pas pour apprendre . je connais un endroit à Paris. sinon tu as des méthodes comme "assimil" pour commencer et après quand tu maitrises les bases tu vas discuter sur des forums ...
i translate in English for the other people. there is a method to learn farsi named "assimil" but i don't know much about it. i just know a good place in Paris to learn farsi. After some knowledges it is good to practice on internet or mobile (viber...)

j'espère une levée de l'embargo et j'espère que le pays va faire un bond en avant technologique dans le futur
et il faut de la bonne volonté de tout le monde, même en Iran
c'est essentiel aussi d'avoir des meilleures relations avec tout le monde pour quo'n pense à notre développement
(et qu'on soit les meilleurs)
i wish the end of sanctions and i believe in high potential of Iran in fields of technology and not only
fact is for this we need have good relations with every country (have no enemy at least) so we can focus and work hard for being the best ones , at least in the region

pour l'aviation il y a des progrès énormes à faire. je connais très bien Airbus pour arriver à ce niveau de technologie il nous faudrait des efforts communs avec les pays voisins et améliorer nos méthodes de travail et de pensée
++

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

Hussein said:


> deux belles villes. j'adore Shiraz .
> je ne sais pas pour apprendre . je connais un endroit à Paris. sinon tu as des méthodes comme "assimil" pour commencer et après quand tu maitrises les bases tu vas discuter sur des forums ...
> i translate in English for the other people. there is a method to learn farsi named "assimil" but i don't know much about it. i just know a good place in Paris to learn farsi. After some knowledges it is good to practice on internet or mobile (viber...)
> 
> j'espère une levée de l'embargo et j'espère que le pays va faire un bond en avant technologique dans le futur
> et il faut de la bonne volonté de tout le monde, même en Iran
> c'est essentiel aussi d'avoir des meilleures relations avec tout le monde pour quo'n pense à notre développement
> (et qu'on soit les meilleurs)
> i wish the end of sanctions and i believe in high potential of Iran in fields of technology and not only
> fact is for this we need have good relations with every country (have no enemy at least) so we can focus and work hard for being the best ones , at least in the region
> 
> pour l'aviation il y a des progrès énormes à faire. je connais très bien Airbus pour arriver à ce niveau de technologie il nous faudrait des efforts communs avec les pays voisins et améliorer nos méthodes de travail et de pensée
> ++


je pourrai pas allé a paris  j'ai mes etude ici 

oui on se doit d'avoir de bonne relation avec tout le monde mais on doit pas renoncer a nos acquis on doit devenir l'esclave de personne sinon autant remettre le shah  

même si l’Iran a fait des progrès dans le domaine aérien sa sera jamais suffisant ,l’idéal et d'avoir une levé d'embargo on pourra de cette façon lancer des programe laucaux de chasseur voir même en cooperation avec d'autre pays (Russie chine, inde pakistan etc...mais dans tout les cas nous devons être a jour et avoir ce qu'il ya de mieux pour défendre notre pays donc une commande de su-30/35 et primordial avoir une flotte puissante high tech et qui pourra couvrir le pays sans prendre de risque de perdre des chasseur..sa nous coute beaucoup plus cher d’entretenir nos vieux chasseur que d'en acheté d'autre je pense que âpre l’embargo l’Iran doit renouvelée toute sa flotte aérienne car le temps de faire la commande et de tout recevoir sa prendra entre 4 a 7 ans...sa nous économisera de l'argent car actuelement sa nous coute cher la maintenance et on plus de sa on aura une aviation nouvelle et puissante on sera pas dépasser par rapport a nos voisin.


I can not go to paris  I have my study here
yes we must have good relationship with everyone but we should not give up our gains must become anyone's slave but so many put the Shah: p:
even though Iran has made progress in the aviation sector's will never be enough, the ideal and have a raised embargo can be that way launch laucaux programe hunter or even in cooperation with other countries (Russia china, india pakistan etc ... but in any case we must be up to date and have what is best to defend our country so a command su-30/35 and primordial having a powerful fleet high tech and will cover the country without risk of losing chasseur..sa cost us much more expensive to maintain our old hunter than to buy the other I think the bitter Iran embargo is renewed all its fleet because the time to order and receive all his take between 4 to 7 years old ... his save us money because its cost us dear actuelement maintenance and addition to it will have a powerful new aviation it will not exceed, in relation to our neighbor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

@jammersat

Bro, thanks for posting your picture. You actually look much more more Italian than that guy. You could easily pass for an average Italian.

Also bro, you should look better care of your hair. You have very nice hair.


----------



## jammersat

The Last of us said:


> @jammersat
> 
> Bro, thanks for posting your picture. You actually look much more more Italian than that guy. You could easily pass for an average Italian.
> 
> Also bro, you should look better care of your hair. You have very nice hair.



Thanks bro, i always get told i have cute hair , but still doesn't get me laid


----------



## Ostad

salam
dustan badi az man didin Halal konin man digeh raftani shodam. (khedmat)
hope to see you guys in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Have you guys watched The Interview? I finished a 1/4 of it and it's fucking funny. Reminds me of Iran in a lot of ways too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Daneshmand said:


> Nemidonam. Vali ontori keh man etela daram, 99% API varedati hastan. Beh har hal. Antibiotic resistance can not be managed by a single country banning itself out of the use of antimicrobials. It is a global problem and most resistant strains (souche ) actually come from developed countries or from India. That is a lame excuse. Iran should be an exporter of medicine not an importing nation. Specially since Iran is under sanctions and need not to respect intellectual rights for these medicines. Produce medicines in bulk and export them to Africa, South America and Asia. The market is huge. Every one in the world can not afford Sanofi and Novartis. Some would happily love to be saved by generic equivalent of new medicines made in Iran. Specially if they are to die anyways as they can not pay for ridiculously expensive Western equivalents.
> 
> PS. That is because of history. Iran always viewed British as a manipulative state, and when during the Qajar and early Pahlavi era the decision was made to send people for modern education abroad, France and Germany were favored over England. This introduced many terminologies from Mobl to Aparteman to Maamaan to Nini, into Farsi language since Iranian Farsi scholars could not produce equivalents for them fast enough. Later in Pahlavi era, the focus shifted more towards US. And in early IR time, Britain was brought in the fold, with many agha-zadeha preferring Britain. Then from mid 90's, with explosion of internet, things changed for the whole world as even in France and Germany people started to accept English as the official and supreme language of internet. There was no use to battle it anymore. English proved to have defeated all other languages since all science and technology was coming from or through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is learning. It will take time. Long time. You should read about how the Sikh or Chinese refugees and immigrants were treated in North America. Nations take a long time to learn and develop cultural tools for the problems they are facing. Iranians have been slow compared to West. But they have been better than say, Afghans themselves.


Bro in our Islam law if you live ina place for 6 months that place is home to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Erfan's new song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> salam
> dustan badi az man didin Halal konin man digeh raftani shodam. (khedmat)
> hope to see you guys in real life


OH my goodness khedmat ???  aghaa kheyli movazebe khodet bash omidvaram oonjayi ke mikhay beri oonjayi nabashe ke doostam tarifesho karde bood  be har haal dar asrae vaght BARGARD .









Abii said:


> Have you guys watched The Interview? I finished a 1/4 of it and it's fucking funny. Reminds me of Iran in a lot of ways too.


Hi . Do you know any link where i can DL it (under 1 gig ) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> OH my goodness khedmat ???  aghaa kheyli movazebe khodet bash omidvaram oonjayi ke mikhay beri oonjayi nabashe ke doostam tarifesho karde bood  be har haal dar asrae vaght BARGARD .
> 
> View attachment 181972
> 
> 
> 
> Hi . Do you know any link where i can DL it (under 1 gig ) ?


Most torrent sites had it as of 1.5 weeks ago, but now it seems they're all removed. Keep checking all the famous torrent sites (once every other day) and they might put it up again. I downloaded it like a month ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> Most torrent sites had it as of 1.5 weeks ago, but now it seems they're all removed. Keep checking all the famous torrent sites (once every other day) and they might put it up again. I downloaded it like a month ago.


Also , vendors sell it in streets but i don't trust them. once they gave me 2 empty CDs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> salam
> dustan badi az man didin Halal konin man digeh raftani shodam. (khedmat)
> hope to see you guys in real life.


OMG , ta key nisti yani ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, a few months ago, i talked about opening a website and one of my Iranian friend said that he can set up a basic forum site....

But i don't remember who was he....

@Ostad ... ? Was it you by chance ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> OH my goodness khedmat ???  aghaa kheyli movazebe khodet bash omidvaram oonjayi ke mikhay beri oonjayi nabashe ke doostam tarifesho karde bood  be har haal dar asrae vaght BARGARD .
> 
> View attachment 181972
> 
> 
> 
> Hi . Do you know any link where i can DL it (under 1 gig ) ?


mamnoun berim bebinim chi mishe.



Sinan said:


> Guys, a few months ago, i talked about opening a website and one of my Iranian friend said that he can set up a basic forum site....
> 
> But i don't remember who was he....
> 
> @Ostad ... ? Was it you by chance ?


yep it was me.



haman10 said:


> OMG , ta key nisti yani ?


2 maheh amouzesh ro gableh konkor gozaroundam mondeh bagiash, ziad nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

@IRAN 1802

I told you......


----------



## kollang

@Ostad

Shak nakon asle kariash hamun 2 mahe.baghiash bastegi be mahale khedmatet dare...Hala mage to doran sarbazi, dastresi be internet nadari ke khodafezi mikoni? 

Be har hal delemun barat tang mishe.. Boro khoda poshto panahet bashe...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Shak nakon asle kariash hamun 2 mahe.baghiash bastegi be mahale khedmatet dare...Hala mage to doran sarbazi, dastresi be internet nadari ke khodafezi mikoni?
> 
> Be har hal delemun barat tang mishe.. Boro khoda poshto panahet bashe...


areh vali to hamoun 2mah mardaye hamsene babam miraftan to WC geryeh mikarkan.
nemidunam agheh bioftam FAVA kheyli khob misheh. in hafteh moshakhkhas misheh.
manoun, kholaseh halal konin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> areh vali to hamoun 2mah mardaye hamsene babam miraftan to WC geryeh mikarkan.
> nemidunam agheh bioftam FAVA kheyli khob misheh. in hafteh moshakhkhas misheh.
> manoun, kholaseh halal konin.


agha jaan khodet naro , delemoon tang mishe vasat .

bekhoda internet hast hameja . ta 16 mah dg ki zendas ki morde

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> agha jaan khodet naro , delemoon tang mishe vasat .
> 
> bekhoda internet hast hameja . ta 16 mah dg ki zendas ki morde


yeki az dustam headset bordeh boud sare post to borjack eminem gosh midad 
ehtemaleh ziad miam vali aghe oftadam marzbani( sistan) هو الباقی ...
darharsorat man ke lezzat bordam az vagtam ba bachehayeh irani in forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> yeki az dustam headset bordeh boud sare post to borjack eminem gosh midad


bah bah , hamine 4 ta terrorist mizanan miterekoonanemoon  



Ostad said:


> ehtemaleh ziad miam


avarin , avarin 



Ostad said:


> darharsorat man ke lezzat bordam az vagtam ba bachehayeh irani in forum.


agha manam khoshhal shodam , torokhoda ma ru halal kon  

khobi badi didi bebakhsh 

dooset darim haji  who knows maybe i'll see you in person one day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> bah bah , hamine 4 ta terrorist mizanan miterekoonanemoon
> 
> 
> avarin , avarin
> 
> 
> agha manam khoshhal shodam , torokhoda ma ru halal kon
> 
> khobi badi didi bebakhsh
> 
> dooset darim haji  who knows maybe i'll see you in person one day


same here.
agha hendish nakonin geryam gereft 
farda mibini omadam on vagt faghat energy hadar mireh vaseh in khoda hafezi.
love you guys ( in non gay way )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> love you guys ( in non gay way )


love you too bro 



Ostad said:


> farda mibini omadam on vagt faghat energy hadar mireh vaseh in khoda hafezi.


eyb nadare , negaran oun nabash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Ostad said:


> same here.
> agha hendish nakonin geryam gereft
> farda mibini omadam on vagt faghat energy hadar mireh vaseh in khoda hafezi.
> love you guys ( in non gay way )



حالا کجا افتادی؟ ارتش ؟ نیروی انتظامی ؟ سپاه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

raptor22 said:


> حالا کجا افتادی؟ ارتش ؟ نیروی انتظامی ؟ سپاه؟


sepah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Ostad said:


> sepah


به هر حال هر جا که هستی انشاالله که موفق باشی .... زودتر از اونچیزی که فکر کنی تموم میشه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

raptor22 said:


> به هر حال هر جا که هستی انشاالله که موفق باشی .... زودتر از اونچیزی که فکر کنی تموم میشه ...


mamnoun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> areh vali to hamoun 2mah mardaye hamsene babam miraftan to WC geryeh mikarkan.
> nemidunam agheh bioftam FAVA kheyli khob misheh. in hafteh moshakhkhas misheh.
> manoun, kholaseh halal konin.



Omidvaram harja rafti movafagh bashi, proseie 'mard shodan' kheili rahe asuni nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Omidvaram harja rafti movafagh bashi, proseie 'mard shodan' kheili rahe asuni nist.


albateh man esmesh ro "proseh mard shodan" nemizaram vali moafegam.
its a camel sleeping on ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tomyris

HEYY Soheil or big brother and you 

HEYY SOHEIL ou et tu grand frère

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

guys, do you like my new avatar?at first I put my baby time photo afterwards, I though I would sound like marksus so I changed it to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> guys, do you like my new avatar?at first I put my baby time photo afterwards, I though I would sound like marksus so I changed it to this.


Doesn't matter WHO likes it ( YOU are the only exception )
Btw , May i see your babyhood photo ? 


@Ostad 
koja oftadi hala ? moshakhas shod ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> Doesn't matter WHO likes it ( YOU are the only exception )
> Btw , May i see your babyhood photo ?
> 
> 
> @Ostad
> koja oftadi hala ? moshakhas shod ?








Baby Kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> Baby Kollang


elaaaaahhhhhhiiiiiiii  kojash shabihe markus bood akhe  . kheyli doost dashtani boodi kash hamoon ghadi mimoondi  . didam kollang jan age mikhay pak kon . merci

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> elaaaaahhhhhhiiiiiiii  kojash shabihe markus bood akhe  . kheyli doost dashtani boodi kash hamoon ghadi mimoondi  . didam kollang jan age mikhay pak kon . merci




Nokaram.vali yak heyvuni budam man unruzayadame vaghti bache budam,az tafriham in bud ke beram ro teraze khune beshinam, ru kaleye kachal hayi ke rad mishodan tof bendazam.Vali...are dar kol ba namak budam.

Bikhiyal che moshkeli dare mage?bezar @haman10 ham bebine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

kollang said:


> View attachment 182375
> 
> Baby Kollang


ohhhh troppp mignonnnnnn c qui le bébé??? :p 








baby and too cute

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Tomyris said:


> ohhhh troppp mignonnnnnn c qui le bébé??? :p
> baby and too cute




Welcome to the forum.

If I may ask, why do you keep posting in French with their translations in English? Do you know Persian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> Nokaram.vali yak heyvuni budam man unruzayadame vaghti bache budam,az tafriham in bud ke beram ro teraze khune beshinam, ru kaleye kachal hayi ke rad mishodan tof bendazam.Vali...are dar kol ba namak budam.


oooo in ke nashod sheytooni hadeaghal age jish karde bodi roo sareshoon ye chizi  man har mehmooni miraftim az too otagheshoon khodkar barmidashtam divara ro kharab mikardam .koll e famil shaaki boodan az dastam . na khob bashe fek kardam khodet mikhay pak koni vali didam etemad be nafset balast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> View attachment 182375
> 
> Baby Kollang



vali aslan shabihe ye kollang nisti. 

Joking bro, you were very cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> oooo in ke nashod sheytooni hadeaghal age jish karde bodi roo sareshoon ye chizi  man har mehmooni miraftim az too otagheshoon khodkar barmidashtam divara ro kharab mikardam .koll e famil shaaki boodan az dastam . na khob bashe fek kardam khodet mikhay pak koni vali didam etemad be nafset balast.


Etefaghan un karo dar abaade vaaahshatnaak tari anjam dadam ke jeddan qabele bayan nist.(jish kardan)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> View attachment 182375
> 
> Baby Kollang


khodaaaaaaaaaaa      

yeki changal bede man ino bokhoraaaaaaaaaaam  

changal man kooooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> in shod ye chizi


Faghat dar in had begam ke hanuz ke hanuze vaghti hamkare pedaram mano mibine be mane javune 20 sale mige:amu joon, dige to resturan jish nemikoni ke?

@haman10 vay azizam to cheqadr bache dusti.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

i want a baby ASAP 



kollang said:


> azizam to cheqadr bache dusti.


bekhoda har bache naazi tou khiabon mibinam ta ye 2-3 min tou fekresham asasi .

doostam migan badbakht b zan ayandat  khkhkh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> i want a baby ASAP



Have you arranged wife?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> Have you arranged wife?


bro , i don't have an arranged life , let alone an arranged wife 

baba dige zamanesh gozashte hajji , dokhtara ta yek saal bahat doost nabashan ezdevaj nemikonan ke

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

kollang said:


> View attachment 182375
> 
> Baby Kollang



Are you girl?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> i want a baby ASAP
> 
> 
> bekhoda har bache naazi tou khiabon mibinam ta ye 2-3 min tou fekresham asasi .
> 
> doostam migan badbakht b zan ayandat  khkhkh


Mikhay az hamin section baghali barat ye zan begirim?

@LoveIcon kheyr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> i want a baby ASAP
> 
> 
> bekhoda har bache naazi tou khiabon mibinam ta ye 2-3 min tou fekresham asasi .
> 
> doostam migan badbakht b zan ayandat  khkhkh



man in ruhieie latifet ro dust daram ejgham. 

2ta khahar zade va baradarzade daram ke jozve aziztarin kasaie hastan ke tu donya daram, heset ro kamel dark mikonam. yani enghad in 2ta shirinan ke mikhai bokhorishun. 3 sale va 4.5 sale. albate ghatan man az dide neutral ino nemigam, har kasi fekr mikone bachehaie khodesh ya khaharzade va baradar zadehash az hame bachehaie donya shirin taran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Mikhay az hamin section baghali barat ye zan begirim?


zan faghat irani  

manzooret turkiyast ? bah bah , hezbollah ba turkiye aabesh tou yek joof nemire dadash   



LoveIcon said:


> Are you girl?


aziat nakon bache ro 



Serpentine said:


> 2ta khahar zade va baradarzade daram ke jizve aziztarin kasaie hastan ke tu donya daram, heset ro kamel dark mikonam. yani enghad inta shirinan ke mikhai bokhorishun. 3 sale va 4.5 sale. albate ghatan man az dide neutral ino nemigam, har kasi fekr mikone bachehaie khodesh ya khaharzade va baradar zadehash az hame bachehaie donya shirin taran


khosh be halet , delam khast 

khoda hefzeshoon kone  cheshm hasoodeshoon bepoke

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> zan faghat irani
> 
> manzooret turkiyast ? bah bah , hezbollah ba turkiye aabesh tou yek joof nemire dadash
> 
> 
> aziat nakon bache ro


LOLOLOL

Joda az shukhi age mikhay ba kasi dus shi faghat 1-daneshgah 2-sare kar be dard mikhore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Joda az shukhi age mikhay ba kasi dus shi faghat 1-daneshgah 2-sare kar be dard mikhore.


na dadash hanooz kheyli zoode  

man bache mikham vali zan nemikham  takhasos ke gereftam taze behesh fekr mikonam .

zood zan nagiri ha 

GF ham be dard man nemikhore , yebar emtehan kardam jalef nabood . sobh ta shab SMS midan , asab adam khoord mishe khob .

kojaee ? chi kar mikoni ? chera dir javab midi ? dige doostam nadari ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> bro , i don't have an arranged life , let alone an arranged wife
> 
> baba dige zamanesh gozashte hajji , dokhtara ta yek saal bahat doost nabashan ezdevaj nemikonan ke


Is that your baby photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> na dadash hanooz kheyli zoode
> 
> man bache mikham vali zan nemikham  takhasos ke gereftam taze behesh fekr mikonam .
> 
> zood zan nagiri ha
> 
> GF ham be dard man nemikhore , yebar emtehan kardam jalef nabood . sobh ta shab SMS midan , asab adam khoord mishe khob .
> 
> kojaee ? chi kar mikoni ? chera dir javab midi ? dige doostam nadari ?


Akh akh takhasoso begiri nunet to roghane.

Akhe zerti ke nemishe zan gereft, avval bayad zir nazar gereft ye vaght taraf moshkeli nadashte bashe, oooo baade inke tarafo shenakhtis, bahash ertebate yehuyi bargharar koni o...... Ta ye faghare zan betuni gir biyari.LOL

Sharmande yekam dir javab midam, alan ye chesham ru ketabe, ye chesham be inja.LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Is tat your baby photo?


seriously ?

if that was my baby , u think i'd be here ? in a defense forum ? wasting the shit outta my time ?

lol



kollang said:


> LOL


lol , exactly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> seriously ?
> 
> if that was my baby , u think i'd be here ? in a defense forum ? wasting the shit outta my time ?
> 
> lol


Is obviously a girl in the picture, did you lost your humor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Is obviously a girl in the picture, did you lost your humor?


sorry my bad .

i thought you said "is that your baby's photo " 

in that case , well screw you nigga 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Hala ke bahse bache daghe, inam manam: 







sry akse bozorgesh pak shode bud

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Hala ke bahse bache daghe, inam manam:


thats like a boss 

its me - serpentine - Fvckers ! 

inja chand salet boode

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> Hala ke bahse bache daghe, inam manam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry akse bozorgesh pak shode bud


Vay khoda.....muuuuush bokhoratet..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> thats like a boss
> 
> its me - serpentine - Fvckers !
> 
> inja chand salet boode



3 sal taghriban, shaiadam kamtar. heif 2rane bachegi bar nemigarde, pir shodim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tomyris

Serpentine said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> If I may ask, why do you keep posting in French with their translations in English? Do you know Persian?


thank you to the pleasure of being with you 
that those who comperrene the French can easily understand ^^ I have trouble with the English translator 

no I would love to learn Persian is too hard 


merci au plaisir d’être avec vous  
pour que ceux qui comperrene le français pourrons facilement comprendre ^^ j'ai du mal avec le traducteur anglais 

non j'aimerai bien apprendre le persan c'est trop dure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Tomyris said:


> thank you to the pleasure of being with you
> that those who comperrene the French can easily understand ^^ I have trouble with the English translator
> 
> no I would love to learn Persian is too hard
> 
> 
> merci au plaisir d’être avec vous
> pour que ceux qui comperrene le français pourrons facilement comprendre ^^ j'ai du mal avec le traducteur anglais
> 
> non j'aimerai bien apprendre le persan c'est trop dure



I thought you are Iranian, my bad. or are you an Iranian really? Sorry a bit confused.

Anyhow, welcome and have a nice stay.

don't forget that other than this thread, you should post only in English, it's the forum rules, here Persian is also allowed which unfortunately you don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

Serpentine said:


> I thought you are Iranian, my bad. or are you an Iranian really? Sorry a bit confused.
> 
> Anyhow, welcome and have a nice stay.
> 
> don't forget that other than this thread, you should post only in English, it's the forum rules, here Persian is also allowed which unfortunately you don't know.


I was told that I can speak French and there is one who understands, 

yes I am Iranian, and also Algerian, my father and my Algerian and Iranian mother

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92

kollang said:


> View attachment 182375
> 
> Baby Kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tomyris

Gabriel92 said:


>


ccc gabrielll :p enfatinnn quelqun qui sais parlééé francais

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Tomyris said:


> I was told that I can speak French and there is one who understands,
> 
> yes I am Iranian, and also Algerian, my father and my Algerian and Iranian mother



Well that's great, an Iranian-Algerian, honestly very rare to find.
Number of people who understand French here is not much, @Ceylal is also an Algerian. Maybe @al-Hasani is also interested since he has a thing for Arabs or even half Arabs. I hope you also know Arabic. 

Anyhow my dear sister, you can also include the French part besides the English since most members use English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10 va @rahi2357 
Shoma ham aks befrestid age dame daste.




Inam GAME OVER az tarafe bande taghdim be @Serpentine aziz

@Gabriel92 
Welcome to our chilling thread
................
Good night, guys

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Tomyris

Serpentine said:


> Well that's great, an Iranian-Algerian, honestly very rare to find.
> Number of people who understand French here is not much, @Ceylal is also an Algerian. Maybe @al-Hasani is also interested since he has a thing for Arabs or even half Arabs. I hope you also know Arabic.
> 
> Anyhow my dear sister, you can also include the French part besides the English since most members use English


thank you  yes it is rare indeed that I know very can ^^

yes I know speak Arabic but I'm not the Algerian Arab people are not Arab ^^ 

thank you to you my brother

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Tomyris said:


> thank you  yes it is rare indeed that I know very can ^^
> 
> yes I know speak Arabic but I'm not the Algerian Arab people are not Arab ^^
> 
> thank you to you my brother



Yes, my bad, besides Arabs, Algeria has also a large number of Berbers, which @Ceylal is also one of them, along other ethnic groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

Serpentine said:


> Yes, my bad, besides Arabs, Algeria has also a large number of Berbers, which @Ceylal is also one of them, along other ethnic groups.


non ^^ Algeria Amazigh country and there is a conflict of identity yes but the people in his majority and Amazigh, the Berber term and not really capture the true non of North Africa and the Amazigh Ethni going from Morocco until libya

I too dream that one day there will be a militairte cooperation between Algeria and Iran,

iran Algeria and Syria are the last country that resists

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Tomyris said:


> iran Algeria and Syria are the last country that resists


god bless you sis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Tomyris said:


> ccc gabrielll :p enfatinnn quelqun qui sais parlééé francais



Oui mais bon,tu risques de te faire éjecter direct si tu parles Français à longueur de journée. 
Sorry guys,i don't speak Persian,i won't use google translate,because this will be a real massacre and an insult to your language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> Oui mais bon,tu risques de te faire éjecter direct si tu parles Français à longueur de journée.
> Sorry guys,i don't speak Persian,i won't use google translate,because this will be a real massacre and an insult to your language.


french is just too hard , i tried to learn it by using a program called duolingo . it didn't work , its just tooo hard .

do you know a better one ?

@The Last of us 

kalak tou IMF ozvi ? chera nagofti ? 

esmet chiye ounja ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

haman10 said:


> french is just too hard , i tried to learn it by using a program called duolingo . it didn't work , its just tooo hard .
> 
> do you know a better one ?



Sorry but no. 
Everyone would find a language too hard to learn if you don't learn it as your native language. (But yes,it is one of the hardest,with all the conjugaisons,verbs etc.  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

haman10 said:


> french is just too hard , i tried to learn it by using a program called duolingo . it didn't work , its just tooo hard .
> 
> do you know a better one ?


I learned Persian and I will learn French 


@gabriel82: mdrrr c pas grave c entre nous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> french is just too hard , i tried to learn it by using a program called duolingo . it didn't work , its just tooo hard .
> 
> do you know a better one ?
> 
> @The Last of us
> 
> kalak tou IMF ozvi ? chera nagofti ?
> 
> esmet chiye ounja ?



Are Dadash, man chand sale toye IMF hastam. Man onja emam Lord of the Rings hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Tomyris said:


> @gabriel82: mdrrr c pas grave c entre nous



J'sais pas pourquoi,mais il me semble t'avoir déjà lu. 
Tu ne serais pas membre sur air-defense.net par hasard ? 

@Iranianmembers
I'm thinking to do a trip to Iran,seen the thread were photos of Iran are posted. I always talked about that with the friends/family,and they said "you're crazy,this is so dangerous bla bla bla". What are the great places to visit ? 
Also,i saw many documentaries about Iran,and the people there seem really nice and warmhearted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

Gabriel92 said:


> J'sais pas pourquoi,mais il me semble t'avoir déjà lu.
> Tu ne serais pas membre sur air-defense.net par hasard ?


humm quel membre sur air.defense? et surtout tu et qui? car j'ai pas mal d'ennemie  mdrrr



Gabriel92 said:


> J'sais pas pourquoi,mais il me semble t'avoir déjà lu.
> Tu ne serais pas membre sur air-defense.net par hasard ?
> 
> @Iranianmembers
> I'm thinking to do a trip to Iran,seen the thread were photos of Iran are posted. I always talked about that with the friends/family,and they said "you're crazy,this is so dangerous bla bla bla". What are the great places to visit ?
> Also,i saw many documentaries about Iran,and the people there seem really nice and warmhearted.


oui viens on et très sympa  écoute pas la propagande  toute et magnifique en Iran  c'est le mythique empire perse  tu va aimer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Gabriel92 said:


> Sorry but no.
> Everyone would find a language too hard to learn if you don't learn it as your native language. (But yes,it is one of the hardest,with all the conjugaisons,verbs etc.  )



Hey ,

As a french whom do you blame regarding terrorist attack ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Tomyris said:


> humm quel membre sur air.defense? et surtout tu et qui? car j'ai pas mal d'ennemie  mdrrr



Honey ?



The SiLent crY said:


> Hey ,
> 
> As a french whom do you blame regarding terrorist attack ?



The persons that are supporting them,that are everyday pooping,and spitting on the french republic.... but take the welfare with the smile,and the muslims/people from northern africa.
I do not blame all muslims,but those who come from Northern africa are the worst,probably 2% of them are good.
if you see what are they doing... I don't know if you will accept this in your country... Also,when there are terrorists attack here,you'll never hear about "Saudi","Iranian","Iraqi" etc... but always someone who's from these countries... (Tunisia,morocco,algeriaà)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gilamard

Salut @Gabriel92 
Si tu as l'habitude de voyager tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis . Sinon je te conseille d'y aller en groupe ou mieux avec quelqu'un qui y a déjà voyagé. Si tu y vas, Ispahan et Shiraz sont absolument à visiter. Après il y a beaucoup d'autres lieux intéressants vers Yazd, Tabriz, Kerman, Mashad, Hamedan, Qom ou certaines villes côtières du nord... Tout dépend de combien de temps tu comptes rester dans le pays.
Cadeau: Iran's top 10 tourist destinations – in pictures | World news | The Guardian
Top 10 places to visit in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Je ne parlais francais. Merd!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Gilamard said:


> Salut @Gabriel92
> Si tu as l'habitude de voyager tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis . Sinon je te conseille d'y aller en groupe ou mieux avec quelqu'un qui y a déjà voyagé. Si tu y vas, Ispahan et Shiraz sont absolument à visiter. Après il y a beaucoup d'autres lieux intéressants vers Yazd, Tabriz, Kerman, Mashad, Hamedan, Qom ou certaines villes côtières du nord... Tout dépend de combien de temps tu comptes rester dans le pays.
> Cadeau: Iran's top 10 tourist destinations – in pictures | World news | The Guardian
> Top 10 places to visit in Iran



Mamnoon 



ResurgentIran said:


> Je ne parlais francais. Merd!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Gabriel92 said:


> Mamnoon



Voulevu couche avec moi ce soir silvo plait?
-----------------------------------
Everyone, meet my future wife.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gabriel92

ResurgentIran said:


> Voulevu couche avec moi ce soir silvo plait?




I'm married and have children,i cant. 
Why looking for men/animals ( ) i thought Iranian girls were pretty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomyris

@Gabriel! alors comme sa tu et flic pas etonant d’où te viens cette haine ....ta pas a nous accuser de ce qui et arriver alors que nous avons soufére plus que n'importe qui de ces cafard -_-....va te renseigne qui était le flic qui a était tué...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Tomyris said:


> @Gabriel! alors comme sa tu et flic pas etonant d’où te viens cette haine ....ta pas a nous accuser de ce qui et arriver alors que nous avons soufére plus que n'importe qui de ces cafard -_-....va te renseigne qui était le flic qui a était tué...



I'm not a police officer.
It is a tribute to the police officers that were killed during the attack.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Gabriel92 said:


> I'm not a police officer.
> It is a tribute to the police officers that were killed during the attack.



I heard one of them was a Muslim , Is that right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

The SiLent crY said:


> I heard one of them was a Muslim , Is that right ?



Yes.
He was named Ahmed Merabet,and was 42 yo.
This prove that they do not have any mercy even toward their brothers..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bongbang

ResurgentIran said:


> Voulevu couche avec moi ce soir silvo plait?
> -----------------------------------
> Everyone, meet my future wife.




Ok meet my son in the Avatar then  And welcome us in Iranian Chill Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tomyris

Gabriel92 said:


> Yes.
> He was named Ahmed Merabet,and was 42 yo.
> This prove that they do not have any mercy even toward their brothers..


tu le fait expré??? ce sont pas nos frère ce sont des rat des minable des teroriste rien de plus dans les année 90 il on massacré plus de 150 000 civil en Algérie , et même des bébé il les on égorger , alors non il sont pas nos frère il suffis de voir ce qui font actuelement en Syrie et en Irak...

you do it on purpose ??? This is not our brother they are lousy rat of teroriste nothing more in the 90 years it more than 150,000 civilian were massacred in Algeria, and even baby he is slain, then no it is not our brother suffice it to see what are actuelement Syria and Iraq ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

@ResurgentIran 

Salam brother, how are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

The Last of us said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Salam brother, how are you?



Hey brother, hows it going? Im good.  
I love your avatar and username. Last of Us is my favorite game of all time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

ResurgentIran said:


> Hey brother, hows it going? Im good.
> I love your avatar and username. Last of Us is my favorite game of all time!


Good to see you're good 
I am good brother, just preparing for exam next week. 

The last of us is the best game I every played. I feel nostalgic every time I see/hear about it.
And your avatar  It makes me lol everytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

The Last of us said:


> Good to see you're good
> I am good brother, just preparing for exam next week.
> 
> The last of us is the best game I every played. I feel nostalgic every time I see/hear about it.
> And your avatar  It makes me lol everytime.



Its not a good selfie of me. I had JUST woken up that morning!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

ResurgentIran said:


> Its not a good selfie of me. I had JUST woken up that morning!



Still very handsome, I am sure the ladies fall in line for you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomyris

The Last of us said:


> Still very handsome, I am sure the ladies fall in line for you


no

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Tomyris said:


> no



Is that you in your avatar sister?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

The Last of us said:


> Is that you in your avatar sister?


eh? yes i do


----------



## Tomyris

The Last of us said:


> I mean is this you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be careful *not* to post your picture online.


yes that's me, thank you for the advice


----------



## The Last of us

Tomyris said:


> yes that's me, thank you for the advice



You are welcome. I deleted the post with your picture.
Always be careful online.
I have my picture on places like facebook but never on political/defence forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

The Last of us said:


> You are welcome. I deleted the post with your picture.
> Always be careful online.
> I have my picture on places like facebook but never on political/defence forums.


it's very nice thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Last of us said:


> You are welcome. I deleted the post with your picture.
> Always be careful online.
> I have my picture on places like facebook but never on political/defence forums.



who cares man.. nobody is going to steal your identity etc... nor are we on some top secret mission...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> who cares man.. nobody is going to steal your identity etc... nor are we on some top secret mission...



That's your opinion, feel free to post your picture here if you want. As far as I am concerned, the more you remain anonymous in places like this, the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Last of us said:


> That's your opinion, feel free to post your picture here if you want. As far as I am concerned, the more you remain anonymous in places like this, the better.



actually i have several times.. so have many other people


----------



## The Last of us

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> actually i have several times.. so have many other people



I did not say you did not, I said it's up to you to do it. It's your decision and opinion.
Especially if you live in the west, I would be careful about sharing such things, but that's my opinion. The more anonymity= better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> Doesn't matter WHO likes it ( YOU are the only exception )
> Btw , May i see your babyhood photo ?
> 
> 
> @Ostad
> koja oftadi hala ? moshakhas shod ?


salam be hame.
are moshakhas shod oftadam to mantageh kgodemoun.(sepah)
and guess what, its a rapid reaction unit (vakonesh sari) but i dont know what we are going to do.probably we are going to rapid react during the service 
but think its a riot controlling unit .
first day was so hard we worked our ... off. ( drinking Cappuccino and watching tv all day long) 
@kollang beautiful picture bro,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Gabriel92 said:


> J'sais pas pourquoi,mais il me semble t'avoir déjà lu.
> Tu ne serais pas membre sur air-defense.net par hasard ?
> 
> @Iranianmembers
> I'm thinking to do a trip to Iran,seen the thread were photos of Iran are posted. I always talked about that with the friends/family,and they said "you're crazy,this is so dangerous bla bla bla". What are the great places to visit ?
> Also,i saw many documentaries about Iran,and the people there seem really nice and warmhearted.


It depends on you.if you are interested in historical sites and also you have shortage of time (7 days for example), only visit Isfahan and Shiraz (my avatar belongs to Isfahan) and for that trip, you have to choose the right time due to the hot climate in summer.

If you are intersted in nature,again, it depends on you as well.you will find all kinds of landscapes/climate available in Iran.as we speak, there are people swimming in kish island and people enjoying winter games in Tehran ski resorts. 
This paradise is called Iran | Page 78

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> its a rapid reaction unit


oh man , you're so screwed  

mesle inke amadegi jesmanit khoobe ha 

=====================

for the first time , i come to chill thread and see 3 pages of civilized conversation 

enjoy people enjoy 


bongbang said:


> And welcome us in Iranian Chill Thread


welcome mate 

visit us from time to time . its really fun here 



The Last of us said:


> Are Dadash, man chand sale toye IMF hastam. Man onja emam Lord of the Rings hast



ahsant !!! goftam pas ....

chera oumadi ye joor raftar kardi ke engar mano aslan nemishnasi  

ajab !! nadashtima dadash  

khosh oumadi va mamnun ke oumadi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Doctors are donkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Doctors are donkey


engineers go to donkeys for medical care . what does that make them then ?

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> engineers go to donkeys for medical care . what does that make them then ?
> 
> lol


Thought alot, no proper response found.well done

Pishraft kardi!lol...... Emtehanatun key shoru mishe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> are moshakhas shod oftadam to mantageh kgodemoun.(sepah)
> and guess what, its a rapid reaction unit (vakonesh sari) but i dont know what we are going to do.probably we are going to rapid react during the service
> but think its a riot controlling unit .
> first day was so hard we worked our ... off. ( drinking Cappuccino and watching tv all day long)


What if they send you to fight ISIS  vali kheyli khoobe oftadi mantaghe khodetoon vaghean jaye shokr daare. pas dige chera khodafezi mikoni ? har az gahi sari bezan inja .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Pishraft kardi!lol




lol



kollang said:


> Emtehanatun key shoru mishe?


dadash man emtehanam coursi hast , yani har mah yek emtehan payani daram 



rahi2357 said:


> miad maaro bokhore


lopasho khodaaaaaa  

che khande mooziane ie 

namarda ba ehsasate man bazi nakonid 

miam shiraz ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> @kollang
> dishab dame dastam nabood . baz alan @haman10 miad maaro bokhore
> View attachment 182506
> 
> 
> 
> What if they send you to fight ISIS  vali kheyli khoobe oftadi mantaghe khodetoon vaghean jaye shokr daare. pas dige chera khodafezi mikoni ? har az gahi sari bezan inja .


Pas mese khodam sabzei.lol yade shere madar bozorgam oftadam ke migoft(va mige..) :sefid sefi sad toman, sorkho sepid sisad toman, hala ke resid be sabze har chi begi miarze.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Pas mese khodam sabzei.lol yade shere madar bozorgam oftadam ke migoft(va mige..) :sefid sefi sad toman, sorkho sepid sisad toman, hala ke resid be sabze har chi begi miarze.




kheyli bahal bood

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> Pas mese khodam sabzei.lol yade shere madar bozorgam oftadam ke migoft(va mige..) :sefid sefi sad toman, sorkho sepid sisad toman, hala ke resid be sabze har chi begi miarze.


sabze lady killere 



haman10 said:


> lopasho khodaaaaaa
> 
> che khande mooziane ie
> 
> namarda ba ehsasate man bazi nakonid
> 
> miam shiraz ha


bio kako ghadamet roo chish chaarom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> bio kako ghadamet roo chish chaarom


fadat beroom kako 







gloolash maloome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Tomyris said:


> eh? yes i do


----------



## The Last of us

Serpentine said:


> @The Last of us @TurAr received infractions for flaming.
> 
> @The Last of us You better learn how to properly spell the name of Turkey and Turks, next time you'll get banned for being disrespectful to other countries' names.



You're saying it is insulting because they tell you that. If you actually understand Persian you'll know exactly how we refer to them. We pronounce it with O and not U. We don't say Toork in Persian do we?

In any case, since people are acting like children I will not use words like they are suppose to be said and instead use them they way they want them to be said. What a childish thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

The Last of us said:


> You're saying it is insulting because they tell you that. If you actually understand Persian you'll know exactly how we refer to them. We pronounce it with O and not U. We don't say Toork in Persian do we?
> 
> In any case, since people are acting like children I will not use words like they are suppose to be said and instead use them they way they want them to be said. What a childish thing.


You are writing in English language, not speaking, so you write the words the way they are supposed to be, not how you pronounce them.



The Last of us said:


> I will use it the way *you *want me to use it because you're threatening me with bans etc. But just don't pretend as if it is the correct way. They also get 'insulted' when we talk about the level of propaganda being fed to them.



You can think anyway you want. I've been indifferent towards your other posts, but insulting nationalities or country names, intentionally or unintentionally is not allowed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> ajab !! nadashtima dadash
> 
> khosh oumadi va mamnun ke oumadi




Are man badi kardam beto, bayad mighoftam ki hastam. Bebakhhseed 

Man dige harvakht didam troll dare toye Iran section troll mikoneh, miyam barashoon migam 

There was many trolling going on this section, we will teach them a good lesson 
IMF is too quiet most of the time. Gets boring..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

hi guys whats up?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> hi guys whats up?


hey bro , everythings fine .

iran-bahrain saat 12.5 

che khabara ? key ezam mishi sarbazi :| ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> hey bro , everythings fine .
> 
> iran-bahrain saat 12.5
> 
> che khabara ? key ezam mishi sarbazi :| ?


ezam shodim. in hafteh ro 2 roz raftam vaseh moarefi va tahvil vasael az hafteh ayandeh 5-6 roz padeganam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Damn...Qatar seems to have a great forward.

http://dl1.video.varzesh3.com/video/clip93/10/international/nations/asia/khlfan_ibrahim.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

guys lets play aghe tonestin masoliatam ro hads bezanin .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> guys lets play aghe tonestin masoliatam ro hads bezanin


khkh .

do you work in armory ? 

my guess is based on your capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khkh .
> 
> do you work in armory ?
> 
> my guess is based on your capabilities


na next...
fek konam form capability mano gom kardan.
rahnemayi i have two, primary and secondary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> fek konam form capability mano gom kardan.


just as expected 




Ostad said:


> primary and secondary.


can i make another guess ? 

Search and destroy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> just as expected
> 
> 
> 
> can i make another guess ?
> 
> Search and destroy ?


i wish but its not 
make another.
aghe tonesti begi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> aghe tonesti begi.


vala chizi be zehnam nemirese .

chon daraje dari , ehtemal inke kare maskhare ie bashe kheyli kame .

defa az paygah ? :O

Shenood ? 

albate ba tavajoh be uniti ke dari miri hads mizanam ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> vala chizi be zehnam nemirese .
> 
> chon daraje dari , ehtemal inke kare maskhare ie bashe kheyli kame .
> 
> defa az paygah ? :O
> 
> Shenood ?
> 
> albate ba tavajoh be uniti ke dari miri hads mizanam ha


inayi ke shoma migi mamoriate.
masoulita masalan: ganaseh(taktirandaz), tirbarchi, komak tirbarchi, rpg zan, komak rpg zan, takhrib, aslahe enferadi.
va ama male man kishsh kishhh yaser, kishsh kishhh yaser, mammad...
masouliate dovoum ham medic eh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> va ama male man kishsh kishhh yaser, kishsh kishhh yaser, mammad...
> masouliate dovoum ham medic eh


kish kish yaser ye chizi , vali medic   

een hame maru maskhare kardid @kollang @Serpentine akharesh khodetoon ru bezoor mikonan medic 

aay khoda cheghad bahal bood 

hala joda az shookhi behetoon amoozesh midan ? ya haminjoori medic shodi ? :|

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> kish kish yaser ye chizi , vali medic
> 
> een hame maru maskhare kardid @kollang @Serpentine akharesh khodetoon ru bezoor mikonan medic
> 
> aay khoda cheghad bahal bood
> 
> hala joda az shookhi behetoon amoozesh midan ? ya haminjoori medic shodi ? :|


nemiduman fek nakonam chon amouzesh tamoum shodeh. ye kifeh komak haye avalieh va chan basteh ampol Amil nitrit va atropine dadan. vali man yebar ye brankard sahrayi dorst kardam az ina:






taraf ro boland kardan patou baz shoud va ....
avalin egdam nejatam ba shekast movajeh shoud.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AUz

SOHEIL said:


> absolute stuff ...



Soheil, when are we seeing Iranian solid-fuel ICBM?


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> taraf ro boland kardan patou baz shoud va ....
> avalin egdam nejatam ba shekast movajeh shoud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام .

فیلتر شکن برای پخش ویدئو های یوتیوب چی دارید ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

@Ostad welcome back, what is your rank? leutnant?



haman10 said:


> vala chizi be zehnam nemirese .
> *chon daraje dari , ehtemal inke kare maskhare ie bashe kheyli kame .*
> defa az paygah ? :O
> Shenood ?
> albate ba tavajoh be uniti ke dari miri hads mizanam ha



سربازی رفتی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

raptor22 said:


> @Ostad welcome back, what is your rank? leutnant?
> 
> 
> 
> سربازی رفتی؟


سلام ممنون
من ستوان 3 هستم البته به خیلی از لیسانس ها گروهبان یک میدن نمیدونم چجوریه به دوستان با مدرک مشابه من گروهبان یک دادن شما اطلاع داری چه جوری درجه میدن؟



The SiLent crY said:


> سلام .
> 
> فیلتر شکن برای پخش ویدئو های یوتیوب چی دارید ؟


psiphon
webfreer ( poshe extension ro az mahaleh nasb pak kon)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Ostad said:


> سلام ممنون
> من ستوان 3 هستم البته به خیلی از لیسانس ها گروهبان یک میدن نمیدونم چجوریه به دوستان با مدرک مشابه من گروهبان یک دادن شما اطلاع داری چه جوری درجه میدن؟



تو سپاه رو نمیدونم ، ولی ارتش از برج 6 امسال شروع کرده قراره به دکترا ستواندومی فوق لیسانس ها ستوانسومی، لیسانس ها گروهبانیکمی، فوق دیپلم هم گروهباندومی .اگر اشتباه نکنم بدهه .
قبلا اگر کسی لیسانس بود مسقیما ستوانسوم میشد وخودش هم درجه هاشو میخرید و میچسبوند ولی جدیدا بربری میدن (سردوشی) برای دوماه و تو این دو ماه فرمانده نمره میده در صورت گرفتن نمره درجه متناسب با تحصیلاتت میگیری در غیر اینصورت در جات پایینتر حتی استواری هم ممکنه بهت بدن حالا اگر معاف از رزم باشی این یک امتیاز منفی حساب میشه و دوباره از درجت کم میشه ...​
علتش هم افزایش سرباز تحصیلکرده هست ... که حاضز نیست هرکاری رو انجام بده ... دیگه سرباز صفری نیست که جارو بزن و چایی بیاره افسر و درجه دار باید این کار رو بکنند در نتیجه درجه کم میدن که بتونند کار بکشن ...اما هنوز حرمت افسر ها حفظ میشه تا اونجایی که ممکنه.​


The SiLent crY said:


> سلام .
> 
> فیلتر شکن برای پخش ویدئو های یوتیوب چی دارید ؟



پولی باشه اشکال نداره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

raptor22 said:


> تو سپاه رو نمیدونم ، ولی ارتش از برج 6 امسال شروع کرده قراره به دکترا ستواندومی فوق لیسانس ها ستوانسومی، لیسانس ها گروهبانیکمی، فوق دیپلم هم گروهباندومی .اگر اشتباه نکنم بدهه .
> قبلا اگر کسی لیسانس بود مسقیما ستوانسوم میشد وخودش هم درجه هاشو میخرید و میچسبوند ولی جدیدا بربری میدن (سردوشی) برای دوماه و تو این دو ماه فرمانده نمره میده در صورت گرفتن نمره درجه متناسب با تحصیلاتت میگیری در غیر اینصورت در جات پایینتر حتی استواری هم ممکنه بهت بدن حالا اگر معاف از رزم باشی این یک امتیاز منفی حساب میشه و دوباره از درجت کم میشه ...​
> علتش هم افزایش سرباز تحصیلکرده هست ... که حاضز نیست هرکاری رو انجام بده ... دیگه سرباز صفری نیست که جارو بزن و چایی بیاره افسر و درجه دار باید این کار رو بکنند در نتیجه درجه کم میدن که بتونند کار بکشن ...اما هنوز حرمت افسر ها حفظ میشه تا اونجایی که ممکنه.​
> 
> پولی باشه اشکال نداره؟


pas intoriye.
man sarbazim 4 sal pish shoru shode va baad amouzesh raftam daneshgah
az ye taraf siyasateh dorostieh houded 90% nirohayeh padeganeh ma balaye fog diploman, ama az taraf dighe taraf 4 sal dars khondeh hala misheh grouhban 1. 4 darajeh kahesh? man ba khodam migoftam arshadeh asayeshgah ya farmadehe dasteh ro rahat behem midan ama baad az didaneh vaziat shak daram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> سربازی رفتی؟


salam , na .

man akhare tahsil 18 mah miram bimarestan vase dolat kar mikonam , sarbazi nemiram .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

AUz said:


> Soheil, when are we seeing Iranian solid-fuel ICBM?



If U.S. declares war !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Ostad said:


> pas intoriye.
> man sarbazim 4 sal pish shoru shode va baad amouzesh raftam daneshgah
> az ye taraf siyasateh dorostieh houded 90% nirohayeh padeganeh ma balaye fog diploman, ama az taraf dighe taraf 4 sal dars khondeh hala misheh grouhban 1. 4 darajeh kahesh? man ba khodam migoftam arshadeh asayeshgah ya farmadehe dasteh ro rahat behem midan ama baad az didaneh vaziat shak daram.



من فوق لیسانس میشناختم که 1 سال هم دانشجوی دکترا بود کارش تو پادگان این بود که دم در وایسته کارت ببینه حالا حساب کن بقیه رو خودت دیگه.



haman10 said:


> salam , na .
> 
> man akhare tahsil 18 mah miram bimarestan vase dolat kar mikonam , sarbazi nemiram .



تو سربازی دکتر جماعت حتی اگر در حد لیسانس روانشناسی باشن راحت خدمت میکنند ولی ما بقیه رشته ها بر اساس نیاز تقسیم می شن یعنی اگر منی که رشتم الکترونیک هست روز معرفیم روزی باشه که نیرو دژبان بخوان میشم دژبان ... کسی نمیاد بگه رشته بنده خدا الکترونیک 4 سال درس خونده یه جا ازش استفاده کنیم که مفید فایده باشه و مرتبط با رشتش

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

SOHEIL said:


> If U.S. declares war !


So we never see, do they have ball to declare?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

SOHEIL said:


> If U.S. declares war !




LOL...bruh, the entire purpose of weapon systems is to deter an enemy of declaring war.

Whats the use of your ICBM if it fails to avoid destruction of your country?

ICBMs need testing, trial, and long-procedure before they are mass produced.

If U.S declares war on Iran, Iran won't have enough time to deploy this weapon...let alone use it.



raptor22 said:


> So we never see, do they have ball to declare?



They definitely have the military capacity though


----------



## SOHEIL

AUz said:


> LOL...bruh, the entire purpose of weapon systems is to deter an enemy of declaring war.



LOL ... you don't think it's already happened !?



AUz said:


> ICBMs need testing, trial, and long-procedure before they are mass produced.



Already tested ... & enough in numbers !



AUz said:


> If U.S declares war on Iran, Iran won't have enough time to deploy this weapon...let alone use it.



Qaem * ICBM is fully automated & ready for fast reaction !

For example qaem 6 is the fastest solid fuel system which designed especially for occupied lands !

They are resting on so many mobile launchers inside silos !



AUz said:


> They definitely have the military capacity though



If Iran starts to show off you will understand the reason of united state's disability to attack Iran !





raptor22 said:


> So we never see, do they have ball to declare?



Maybe !

You don't remember George Bush !?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## notsuperstitious

@SOHEIL how did Iran evade detection of their ICBM tests?


----------



## SOHEIL

notsuperstitious said:


> @SOHEIL how did Iran evade detection of their ICBM tests?



Nobody wants to report !

They are only talking about absolute shahab-3 missiles !

What do you think ?

USA threating Iran for a long time !

only threats !!! 

If you know enough about the missiles , you will understand such a slow liquid fuel missile is not a cause of concern in 21 century !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

SOHEIL said:


> Nobody wants to report !
> 
> They are only talking about absolute shahab-3 missiles !
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> USA threating Iran for a long time !
> 
> only threats !!!
> 
> If you know enough about the missiles , you will understand such a slow liquid fuel missile is not a cause of concern in 21 century !



Why not IRAN gives SCUDs and older missiles to HAMAS.


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> .
> ​
> 
> پولی باشه اشکال نداره؟




من قبلا که از یوتیوب خیلی دانلود می کردم پولی می گرفتم ولی این روزا فقط صفحه باز می کنم و کم پیش میاد چیزی دانلود کنم .

ممنون

_________________
سلام .

@Ostad

تا چند قت بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن برای خدمت وقت داریم ؟

من هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم ارشد بخونم یا نه و میخوام ببینم کنکور سال بعد میتونم شرکت کنم یا مشمول میشم .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

black-hawk_101 said:


> Why not IRAN gives SCUDs and older missiles to HAMAS.



SCUDs to hamas !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

black-hawk_101 said:


> Why not IRAN gives SCUDs and older missiles to HAMAS.


I am not sure but I've heard much more better than scud has already delivered to Hez.


----------



## SOHEIL

*Selena Gomez Says Bieber Has ‘Tiny, Weird Penis’*
Apr 09, 2013


Tweet





Actress Selena Gomez said today that ex-boyfriend Justin Bieber has a "ridiculously small" penis.

In an interview with E! Entertainment News outside a charity event in New York, Gomez explained how the tween sex idol is under-equipped for the job.

"We're here with Selena Gomez," started the reporter. "Wow Selena, you look amazing tonight! I bet that's the kind of outfit that would just drive Justin Bieber wild when you were together huh?"

"I dunno ... It's hard to tell when Justin's excited because his dick is so small," Gomez answered.

"Sometimes I would try to initiate sex by doing a strip-tease for him. And I couldn't tell if he was horny or not. It changes like 2 millimeters from flaccid to fully erect."

*Beauty and a Beat*
The E! reporter, realizing she had an opportunity to make headlines, decided to goad Gomez into further disparaging Bieber.

"How small are we talking?" she asked. "Smaller than an average-sized cucumber?"

"Honestly, I've seen pieces of penne pasta bigger than Justin Bieber's cock," Gomez replied, "and the pasta's usually stiffer too.

"I find it hilarious that there are all these millions of girls who dream about dating Justin Bieber and think that he's like some sort of sex god.

"Ladies, unless you're an Asian midget with a correspondingly miniature vagina - he won't be able to satisfy you. Sorry.

"And don't even get me started on the weird shape. His dick bends so much, it looks like someone attached the letter L to his crotch.

"You know those breakfast cereals with pieces shaped like letters of the alphabet? That's exactly what Justin Bieber's penis looks like. A minature L from an Alpha-Bits cereal box."

Selena Gomez is an actress best known for her work on the Disney series _Wizards of Waverly Place _and the recent Harmony Korine film_Spring Breakers. _This week she released a single from her forthcoming debut record album.

Related Posts:



Police Find Penis Enlargement Pills in Justin Bieber’s Car

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

The SiLent crY said:


> من قبلا که از یوتیوب خیلی دانلود می کردم پولی می گرفتم ولی این روزا فقط صفحه باز می کنم و کم پیش میاد چیزی دانلود کنم .
> 
> ممنون
> 
> _________________
> سلام .
> 
> @Ostad
> 
> تا چند قت بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن برای خدمت وقت داریم ؟
> 
> من هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم ارشد بخونم یا نه و میخوام ببینم کنکور سال بعد میتونم شرکت کنم یا مشمول میشم .


قوانین رو عوض کردن تا اونجایی که من میدونم برای کاردانی و کارشناسی ناپیوسته هر کدوم 2.5 سال و برای کارشناسی پیوسته 5 سال در نظر میگیرند
برای اطمینان میتونید از دانشگاه محل تحصیلتون بپرسید یا کلا مدرک معافیت تحصیلی تون رو درخواست کنید(برای کپی کردن،کپی مدرک هم معتبره).
ولی در کل اگه پشت کنکور نمونده باشین فک کنم میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

SOHEIL said:


> Qaem * ICBM is fully automated & ready for fast reaction !
> 
> For example qaem 6 is the fastest solid fuel system which designed especially for occupied lands !
> 
> They are resting on so many mobile launchers inside silos !


ه گزارش خبرنگار علمی ایرنا، دکتر ˈفتح ا... امیˈ شامگاه سه شنبه در مراسم بزرگداشت شهید تهرانی مقدم که در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف برگزار شد، افزود: شهید تهرانی مقدم موشک ماهواره بر قائم را به گونه ای طراحی کرد که بنا بود در چهار مرحله 500 کیلوگرم بار مفید را در مدار 250 کیلومتری زمین قرار داده و به اوج 400 کیلومتر برساند.

soheil jan .2 nokte
1-
nemitoone mobile launcher daashte bashe kolle moshak be hamrahe marhaleye avale 20 metrish (be gofteye masoolin ) mitoone 400 500 kilo ro dar Leo gharar bede .agar be gofteye shoma 3 marhaleye akhar ICBM bashe bordesh aslan be amrica nemirese be hich vajh .age bekhaan bordesh be amrica berese majbooran az motore avale 20 metri ham estefade konand ta bordi hodoode 10 ta 11 hezar kilometers daashte bashe ( tavanaayiye mooshaki ke 400 kilo dar leo gharar bede barabar ba ICBM ba range 10 hezar kilometers hast ). dar in soorat toole kole mooshak beyne 38 ta 45 metr mishe (ba tavajoh be 4 stage boodan ) va faghat mitoone silo partaab baashe .

2-
dar zemn .. teste zamini kaafi nist va dar soorate test parvazi amrica az tarighe satellite 100% motevajeh mishe . indar sooratiye ke hanoz partaabe mahvare ham nadashte va be nazar miad under development hast sharayetesh . (shayad teste zamini shode bashe faghat )

sorry for off topic


----------



## Indian Patriot

USA is scared for Israel, not her own safety. Only Russia has the courage to bombard USA. Bombing mainland US with missiles or nukes means every last man of the attacking country will be dead, and this is not an exaggeration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rahi2357 said:


> ه گزارش خبرنگار علمی ایرنا، دکتر ˈفتح ا... امیˈ شامگاه سه شنبه در مراسم بزرگداشت شهید تهرانی مقدم که در دانشگاه صنعتی شریف برگزار شد، افزود: شهید تهرانی مقدم موشک ماهواره بر قائم را به گونه ای طراحی کرد که بنا بود در چهار مرحله 500 کیلوگرم بار مفید را در مدار 250 کیلومتری زمین قرار داده و به اوج 400 کیلومتر برساند.
> 
> soheil jan .2 nokte
> 1-
> nemitoone mobile launcher daashte bashe kolle moshak be hamrahe marhaleye avale 20 metrish (be gofteye masoolin ) mitoone 400 500 kilo ro dar Leo gharar bede .agar be gofteye shoma 3 marhaleye akhar ICBM bashe bordesh aslan be amrica nemirese be hich vajh .age bekhaan bordesh be amrica berese majbooran az motore avale 20 metri ham estefade konand ta bordi hodoode 10 ta 11 hezar kilometers daashte bashe ( tavanaayiye mooshaki ke 400 kilo dar leo gharar bede barabar ba ICBM ba range 10 hezar kilometers hast ). dar in soorat toole kole mooshak beyne 38 ta 45 metr mishe (ba tavajoh be 4 stage boodan ) va faghat mitoone silo partaab baashe .
> 
> 2-
> dar zemn .. teste zamini kaafi nist va dar soorate test parvazi amrica az tarighe satellite 100% motevajeh mishe . indar sooratiye ke hanoz partaabe mahvare ham nadashte va be nazar miad under development hast sharayetesh . (shayad teste zamini shode bashe faghat )
> 
> sorry for off topic



برادر خیلی ببخشید 

قائم یک سری موشک هست ... نه اسم یه موشک 
!!!

قائم-1
قائم-2
قائم-3
قائم-4
قائم-5
قائم-6
.
.
.

موشک قیام برای تست شلیک موشک از داخل سیلو ساخته شده 

بعدش از سوخت مایع تبدیل به سوخت جامد شد و سایز و برد موشک افزایش پیدا کرد 

تو قسمت ماهواره بر ها هم قائم داریم تا قائم

اون موردی که قطر مرحله اولش 3.5 متر و طولش 20 متر هست چندین تن رو به مدار لئو می بره نه چند صد کیلو

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

SOHEIL said:


> LOL ... you don't think it's already happened !?
> 
> 
> 
> Already tested ... & enough in numbers !
> 
> 
> 
> Qaem * ICBM is fully automated & ready for fast reaction !
> 
> For example qaem 6 is the fastest solid fuel system which designed especially for occupied lands !
> 
> They are resting on so many mobile launchers inside silos !
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran starts to show off you will understand the reason of united state's disability to attack Iran !



Bro, why you gotta talk like Baghdad Bob who used to claim "American forces aren't even near Baghdad"...and the next day, U.S forces entered Saddam's Iraq palace..lmao!!

So Iran tested several ICBMs and nobody picked up? Nobody?!!

Russia, China, Europe, United States...NOBODY?!!! They didn't announced it..made it public...nothing?!

Wow! What kind of fairy land is this?


----------



## SOHEIL

AUz said:


> Bro, why you gotta talk like Baghdad Bob who used to claim "American forces aren't even near Baghdad"...and the next day, U.S forces entered Saddam's Iraq palace..lmao!!
> 
> So Iran tested several ICBMs and nobody picked up? Nobody?!!
> 
> Russia, China, Europe, United States...NOBODY?!!! They didn't announced it..made it public...nothing?!
> 
> Wow! What kind of fairy land is this?



Nobody announced our SLV tests too !

you don't remember what saddam did to his missile arsenal !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

SOHEIL said:


> Nobody announced our SLV tests too !
> 
> you don't remember what saddam did to his missile arsenal !?








I mean Saddam ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

Arminkh said:


> New pictures and information has leaked regarding a new Iranian drone called Homa.
> 
> View attachment 183017
> 
> 
> This drone is very similar to US RQ-7 which was previously announced as being captured inside Iran (this is different from RQ-170 that was also captured). The only visible difference between Homa and RQ-7 is the tail. It comes in two versions A and B and type B shows better specs comparing to RQ.
> 
> Type B has a max operational weight of 120kg and can carry 100kg fuel and 40kg equipment. Its max speed is 100km and can fly between 10-12 hours nonstop. It has an operational range of 100km and can send live data to its control base while flying.



Can it be launched from a ramp?


----------



## Arminkh

acetophenol said:


> Can it be launched from a ramp?


We have similar size Mohajer Class drones that are lunched from ramps. RQ-7 can be launched from a ramp too and there is a ramp next to the runway in the picture that I posted so I think yes it can but I was not able to find any information about this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

SOHEIL said:


> Nobody announced our SLV tests too !



Iranian SLV tests were announced and picked up by everyone.

Iranian ICBM tests weren't. Because they didn't happen.

Please, come out of your fairy tales.

Iran doesn't have a working ICBM deployed in massive numbers to deter West. That's just a fact.

Only Russia has that capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

AUz said:


> Iranian SLV tests were announced and picked up by everyone.



Oh really !?

Can you inform us with a list !?


----------



## acetophenol

Arminkh said:


> We have similar size Mohajer Class drones that are lunched from ramps. RQ-7 can be launched from a ramp too and there is a ramp next to the runway in the picture that I posted so I think yes it can but I was not able to find any information about this issue.




I too saw what I think is a ramp, thats why I asked


----------



## Ostad

هکرهای داعش حساب توییتری فرماندهی مرکزی آمریکا را هک کردند
weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Censorship of IRANIAN women in Australia by IRIB (aka the Taliban Broadcasting Corporation). 


*وقتی نمی*توان حتی فوتبال تماشا کرد...
قیچی روی ورزشگاه*های فوتبال

پیام یونسی*پور
تصاویری که این روزها می*توانید از تلویزیون ایران و شبکه*های سه و ورزش، در قالب پخش مستقیم بازی*های جام ملت*های آسیا ببینید، مشتی تصویر دپو شده و جایگزین لحظات سانسوری و قیچی خورده است به جای نمایش مستقیم بازی. منهای تفاوت زمانی چشمگیری که میان خود اصل تصویر ارسالی از استرالیا و آنچه در تلویزیون ایران می*توان دید، این قطعی مکرر تصاویر و پخش شدن تصاویری جایگزین که در تمام طول مدت مسابقه پیش چشم مردم قرار می*گیرد، آنقدر آزاردهنده هست که به سادگی بتوان قید تماشای هر کدام از بازی*ها منهای آنی که یک پایش ایران است را زد.
بعد از تحمل مکرر تصاویر دپو شده*ای که به*عنوان صحنه*های جانشین در لحظات سانسور شده به قاب چشم*های مردم می*نشیند، اولین سوالی که به ذهن می*رسد این است: «این مسابقات در کجا برگزار می*شود؟!» میزبان بازی*هایی مثل جام ملت*ها یا جام جهانی، بازی*ها را در ورزشگاه*ها برگزار می*کنند یا مراکز لهو و لعب؟! برزیل پیش*تر و امروز استرالیا. واقعا تصاویری که امروز پیش و پس آنها در سیما قیچی می*خورند چقدر مستهجن بوده و دور از تعاریف ملی و مذهبی و مدنی ماست که به صورت مکرر، هر دقیقه از بازی قطع می*شود؟! یک بار، وقتی ایتالیا میزبان رقابت*های لیگ جهانی والیبال بود، تصاویری که از کشور میزبان ارسال می*شد، به واقع براساس معیارهای صداوسیما قابل پخش نبود اما حقیقت این است که انگار برای صداوسیما، بعد از پخش مستقیم دو دیدار والیبال ایران مقابل ایتالیا، متر و پارامترها، تغییر کرد. سانسور تصاویری که از مرکز می*رسید، ناگهان صاحب قاعده*ای جدید و بی*نظیر شد. در قاعده تازه، پخش تصویر هر نوع موجود مونثی در هر ورزشگاهی، ممنوعه بود. این را می*توان در مرور تمام تصاویری که در طول جام جهانی برزیل و بعد همین سه روز ابتدایی جام ملت*ها از تلویزیون ایران پخش شده فهمید. آیا واقعا می*توان این شکل تازه تصویرسازی را پایبندی به اصول جامعه دانست؟
اگر جواب ممیزهای صداوسیما و مردانی که قیچی روی تصاویر می*اندازند به این سوال مثبت باشد، باید پرسید که چگونه نمایش یک دختر یا خانم حاضر در ورزشگاه که فقط موهای سرش برهنه است در جریان یک بازی ممنوع و خلاف اصول شرع می*شود و بعد نمایش دادن بازیگرهای هالیوودی در سریال*ها و فیلم*های سینمایی خریداری شده در شبکه*های سیما و پخش همان نوع حجاب و پوشش (فقط با موهای برهنه) آزاد و مجاز می*شود؟ سانسور در بخش*های مختلف سیما، بسته به سلایق سانسور است یا اصول تعریف شده برای جامعه؟
دومین سوال، بعد از تماشای بی*وقفه و دقیقه به دقیقه تصاویر دپوی سیما در طول بازی، به صورت ناخودآگاه در ذهن هر بیننده*ای شکل می*گیرد. سوالی که ممکن است برای صداوسیمایی که سعی می*کند دیده و بصر تماشاگرانش را پاک و محفوظ نگه دارد، خطرناک باشد. چیزی شبیه به اینکه همین بازی در کدام شبکه ماهواره*ای پخش می*شود؟!
آن چه صداوسیما طی سه روز ابتدایی جام ملت*ها روی آنتن تلویزیونی مردم فرستاده، نه تماشایی که دقیقا سرسام آور بود. اینکه به واسطه نشستن یک هوادار ایرانی که تی*شرتی با آستین*های بلند بر تن کرده و فقط از ناحیه سر محجبه نیست، حتی پرت کردن اوت دستی بازیکن بحرین هم پخش نمی*شود، تامل برانگیز است. دیروز تماشای بازی ایران مقابل بحرین، ابتدا به*خاطر اشکال در هماهنگی تصویر و صدای گزارشگر و بعد به واسطه شنیدن گزارشی که لبریز از آمارهای تاریخی و جغرافیایی و هواشناسی و لفظ قلم*های بی*مورد بود آزاردهنده به نظر می*رسید. تصور کنید این گزارش و آن تصاویر، چه میلی برای تماشای دوباره بازی*های ایران از سیمای ملی باقی می*گذارد؟
به نظر می*رسد اگر صداوسیما در تربیت مجری و گزارشگر ناتوان بوده، لااقل می*تواند سانسورچی*های با حد و مرزی برای پخش زنده تصاویر ورزشی انتخاب کند. لطفا درک کنید که هر موجود مونثی در ورزشگاه، ممنوع التصویر نیست!
روزنامه ایران ورزشی | شماره :4986 | تاریخ 1393/10/22*

Even Saudi Arabia doesn't censor sport feeds. Iran is THE ONLY NATION on the planet that censors sporting events. Think about it for a second. How shameful is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@Abii 

Esme un shabake i ke bazi haye asia ro pakhsh mikone to canada chie?ba mahvare mishe gereftesh?man khodam az tarighe shabake haye arabi bazi ro nega mikonam vali rastesho bekhaid yekam sedaye gozareshgaresh azyat mikone gushamo.kasi kanale khub ba gozareshe englisi soragh dare?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Ye edde koskhol neshastan onja ta zan miad ghat mikonan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> @Abii
> 
> Esme un shabake i ke bazi haye asia ro pakhsh mikone to canada chie?ba mahvare mishe gereftesh?man khodam az tarighe shabake haye arabi bazi ro nega mikonam vali rastesho bekhaid yekam sedaye gozareshgaresh azyat mikone gushamo.kasi kanale khub ba gozareshe englisi soragh dare?


One World Sports. Vali faghad to Canada va USA neshoon mide. Pooliam hast nemishe majani peydash kard.

To EU Euro Sport neshoon mide. Don't know about the quality, but follow these steps and you can get it on your computer:

1) Download VLC Player if you don't have it.
2) Download THIS file.
It's a text file called "eurovarzesh2HD."
3) Open VLC and drag the text file into VLC. You will get a list of channels in your VLC player.
4) Euro Sport 2 will show the game. I'm not sure what language the commentary will be in, but I think it'll be English.

ALSO: that file above is just for that game. You can download THIS file for HD channels that show all the games, including Iran's games. They include all the Euro Sport channels from around Europe, Bein etc... Again, you open VLC and drag that file into it and choose the channel that you want.

The best English channel I've found so far is the one that I'm using, but it's not free and it only works on Canadian and American proxies. I paid 30 dollars for the 32 games. I'm willing to record the next game and upload it, but I have no idea how. If I figure it out I'll post it.



SOHEIL said:


> Ye edde koskhol neshastan onja ta zan miad ghat mikonan !


Soheil joone oon nanat enghad koso sher nagoo.

You're the one that's censoring women. Only country on the planet to do so. THE ONLY NATION ON EARTH. And we're the reactionary ones? How does that even make sense you clown? You censor WOMEN from sports games. The only country on the planet that does that. And when we speak up you respond with the above koso sher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Kos nago ... Ye bar ke neshon dadan hamin mardom goftan chera neshon midid !!!

Hamchin harf mizane engar man Khodam posht system neshastam daram cut mikonam!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> Kos nago ... Ye bar ke neshon dadan hamin mardom goftan chera neshon midid !!!
> 
> Hamchin harf mizane engar man Khodam posht system neshastam daram cut mikonam!


How does it feel to live in the only nation on the planet that cuts out footage of female spectators in foreign stadiums and doesn't allow them inside its own? Only country on the planet. Man daram kos migam na? What Iran is doing is right out of the ISIS handbook. You better run off to your sketches of 1960's V2 rockets.

Anyway, @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Serpentine @Ostad @New @kollang 

The documentary below is an ABSOLUTE MUST watch. It's about North Korea and it's the most detailed I've seen yet. Unfortunately it's by PBS and you can't watch it on their site unless you use and American proxy. It's super easy, jut download Hola on firefox or Chrome and you're good to go. You guys are in Iran so you're experts at this stuff anyway. Again, must watch. I'm watching it on Netflix right now and sending it to everybody I know. Makes you think about Iran too. 

Secret State of North Korea | FRONTLINE | PBS

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> How does it feel to live in the only nation on the planet that cuts out footage of female spectators in foreign stadiums and doesn't allow them inside its own? Only country on the planet. Man daram kos migam na? What Iran is doing is right out of the ISIS handbook. You better run off to your sketches of 1960's V2 rockets.
> 
> Anyway, @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Serpentine @Ostad @New @kollang
> 
> The documentary below is an ABSOLUTE MUST watch. It's about North Korea and it's the most detailed I've seen yet. Unfortunately it's by PBS and you can't watch it on their site unless you use and American proxy. It's super easy, jut download Hola on firefox or Chrome and you're good to go. You guys are in Iran so you're experts at this stuff anyway. Again, must watch. I'm watching it on Netflix right now and sending it to everybody I know. Makes you think about Iran too.
> 
> Secret State of North Korea | FRONTLINE | PBS



North Korea is almost in the same level as Iran. To be more specific:
For women, North Korea is decades ahead of Mullahstan.
For minorities, North Korea is better than mullahstan.
For shiite farsi speaking diaper head men, Iran is better than North korea.
Scientifically, NK is decades ahead of mullahstan.
Economically, mullahstan has huge energy reserves hence better economy.
From religious freedom point of view, NK is better than akhoundstan.

@Tomyris Are you an Iranian? If yes, I wonder why you chose "Tomyris" as your username? It's basically like an Iranian name his son as Saddam Husein. Do you know that she killed Cyrus?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sarbazaye Islam, better start sharpening your knives. People around the world are starting to get fed up. In Germany people are protesting in the streets. In the US things are starting to heat up. In France things are going into hyper drive. In Canada our prime minister now openly talks about cracking down on your sorry asses. In 20 years any idiot that supports terrorism will just be cleaned right off the street and sent to a place like Guantanamo. May science, logic, reason and happiness prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> Sarbazaye Islam, better start sharpening your knives. People around the world are starting to get fed up. In Germany people are protesting in the streets. In the US things are starting to heat up. In France things are going into hyper drive. In Canada our prime minister now openly talks about cracking down on your sorry asses. In 20 years any idiot that supports terrorism will just be cleaned right off the street and sent to a place like Guantanamo. May science, logic, reason and happiness prevail.


@Abii ME is in deep ****, we are in deep ****, but does it means we are making this ****? the answer is NO, we are just importing. about recent attacks, about ISIS, where is the source? is it in Iran? is it in Lebanon ? according to bbc report arab sheikhs in SA/Qatar are the main providers. so about this Harper guy, instead of enlightening, he should ask SA/Qatar/UAE officials "why you are supporting our enemies?, why you are sending our trade money to IS.?
do you think CIA , mossad, MI6 told their officials "guys you know what, there is a new terrorist group in ME. btw they came out of the blue"?

ps:
*روزنامه دلواپسان اسرائیل تصویر مرکل و موگرینی را سانسور کرد (عکس)*
آنگلا مرکل صدراعظم آلمان، آن ایدالگو، شهردار پاریس، فدریکا موگرینی رئیس سیاست خارجی اتحادیه اروپا از جمله زنان شرکت کننده در این راهپیمایی بودند که تصاویرشان زیر تیغ سانسور رفته است.
در پی برگزاری مراسم راهپیمایی در پاریس که در همبستگی با خانواده های قربانیان حوادث تروریستی در فرانسه برگزار شد یک روزنامه اسرائیلی تصاویر زنان شرکت کننده در مراسم را سانسور کرد.

به گزارش عصرایران، برخی روزنامه نگاران اسرائیلی با انتشار عکسی از صفحه نخست یک روزنامه افراطی اسرائیلی نسبت به سانسور تصویر زنان در این روزنامه واکنش نشان دادند.

روزنامه هامدیا متعلق به افراطی های مذهبی اسرائیل و معترضان حضور زنان در عرصه های عمومی و اجتماعی است که در صفحه نخست خود تصویری از راهپیمایی پاریس منتشر اما زنان حاضر در مراسم را حذف کرد.

آنگلا مرکل صدراعظم آلمان، آن ایدالگو، شهردار پاریس، فدریکا موگرینی رئیس سیاست خارجی اتحادیه اروپا از جمله زنان شرکت کننده در این راهپیمایی بودند که تصاویرشان زیر تیغ سانسور رفته است.










این طیف خواهان تفکیک جنسیتی زنان در همه عرصه ها حتی گورستان ها هستند و با انتشار تصاویر زنان در رسانه ها مخالفند.
lol they have some friends in Iran 
IRO: International retards Oraganization

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> North Korea is almost in the same level as Iran. To be more specific:
> For women, North Korea is decades ahead of Mullahstan.
> For minorities, North Korea is better than mullahstan.
> For shiite farsi speaking diaper head men, Iran is better than North korea.
> Scientifically, NK is decades ahead of mullahstan.
> Economically, mullahstan has huge energy reserves hence better economy.
> From religious freedom point of view, NK is better than akhoundstan.
> 
> @Tomyris Are you an Iranian? If yes, I wonder why you chose "Tomyris" as your username? It's basically like an Iranian name his son as Saddam Husein. Do you know that she killed Cyrus?


She was also an iranian queen


----------



## Tomyris

@rmi5: no I do not know. 

it is necessary to have a greedy look on the west. he hates Muslims, and it supports the teroriste, there is fear of iran a great nation, he want to become strong That a Muslim country .there is no freedom that is a lie. it manupule their people, it is the truth I live in France .this are hypochrite nation, it is preferred that the woman'm naked pluto as warped. there is no freedom, you must be like them or he is not happy.

I told my brother Iran, not give up, you see here was as espoire of Islam, the other can say what they want, but it's that iran and as seen in the eyes of espoire Muslim people. the Muslim people are a breathless, it is more espoire. but their iran restores espoire.

and I am proud to be Iranian, I never change it for the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> She was also an iranian queen


1. No, she was not
2. even if she was, why don't you name your son as Saddam who was an iraqi like you?


----------



## rmi5

Tomyris said:


> @rmi5: no I do not know.
> 
> it is necessary to have a greedy look on the west. he hates Muslims, and it supports the teroriste, there is fear of iran a great nation, he want to become strong That a Muslim country .there is no freedom that is a lie. it manupule their people, it is the truth I live in France .this are hypochrite nation, it is preferred that the woman'm naked pluto as warped. there is no freedom, you must be like them or he is not happy.
> 
> I told my brother Iran, not give up, you see here was as espoire of Islam, the other can say what they want, but it's that iran and as seen in the eyes of espoire Muslim people. the Muslim people are a breathless, it is more espoire. but their iran restores espoire.
> 
> and I am proud to be Iranian, I never change it for the world



No one is responsible for the misery of muslims, except for themselves, and their religion. Without this so called evil west that you mentioned, muslims needed to use camels to go to haj, and half of them were dying in the way, because of lack of medicine, clean water, air conditioning, ...
I am not saying that west is perfect, because it is not, but comparing what is going on in west, and in muslim societies, is absolutely insane.
If muslims learn to not take their ancient beliefs too seriously, like what west does, and learn to not waste time, 5 times a day on useless prayers, not to waste a whole month of year for Ramadan, do not waste a whole other bunch of days for death of their nth imam, and stop treating half of their society aka muslimah, like trash, then there can be hopes for a change in their future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Tomyris sis just ignore this little troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

haman10 said:


> @Tomyris sis just ignore this little troll


lol. I am forced to reply.

@rmi5 :No. The problem is not Islam, you and a person who has no faith. the Muslim aujord'huit is more faith, they were afraid .l'islam not prevent the progress, proof iran is .then developed as more laic country and not really respect Islam are late. the Ottoman Empire was a power at the time, he was a Muslim and he was at the forefront of progress .l'islam not excuse one who want to develop, and who has faith he will. everyone and aware of death. yet could refuse to believe it, you live just for this life. which is not That a passage.
if the American embargo lifted, you will see that Iran will develop a high speed, but is afraid of her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Haman joon, mibini Hend chi kard: India reject gilead hepatitis c drug patent from US base science Gilead drug company

Beh in migan modiriat e ba-sho'or. Pas farda saader ham mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Haman joon, mibini Hend chi kard: India reject gilead hepatitis c drug patent from US base science Gilead drug company
> 
> Beh in migan modiriat e ba-sho'or. Pas farda saader ham mikonan.


baradar mage yadet nist sare saakht factor VIII che balaee sare masoolin va daneshmandaye proje avordan ?

pedar mohaghegh hash dar oumad !! tahdid jaani shodan !! khoonevadashoon tahdid shod !!

ghaziye faghat modiriat nist garche taghriban 90% be khater modiriate , ino ghabul daram .

midooni chand ta plan vase tolid dakheli darou haye recombinant ke tou iran tolid nemishodan dade shod , ama hamashoon rad shodan chon nemooneye khareji arzoon tar dar miomad ? 

hala ke tahrim shodim taze sareshoon be sang khorde , ama .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @Tomyris sis just ignore this little troll


Is it any of your business to poke your nose here? little useless terrorist



Tomyris said:


> lol. I am forced to reply.
> 
> @rmi5 :No. The problem is not Islam, you and a person who has no faith. the Muslim aujord'huit is more faith, they were afraid .l'islam not prevent the progress, proof iran is .then developed as more laic country and not really respect Islam are late. the Ottoman Empire was a power at the time, he was a Muslim and he was at the forefront of progress .l'islam not excuse one who want to develop, and who has faith he will. everyone and aware of death. yet could refuse to believe it, you live just for this life. which is not That a passage.
> if the American embargo lifted, you will see that Iran will develop a high speed, but is afraid of her.



Islam was supposed to be for improving muslims life in this world, and in the imaginary after life but is obviously failed. Don't you see it? Somalia, Sudan, Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan, ... every place is on the fire, and the places with smaller amount of islamism, like turkic countries, and malaysia, are the only ones which are less affected. does not it ring a bell for you?
religions in general, specially islam, are a virus which ruins one's mind. How come a country which is run by sharia law like Iran is a la'ic country? is stoning, cutting hands, hanging in public, ... part of this sharia or not? Lady, you should be happy that west has civilized muslim countries to some extent, otherwise as imam sadiq has said, they were sending you to a man's house even before you become mature, and can learn using internet. They were mutilate you under women circumcision, and will at most pay you some money(mahriyah) for being one's partner, which is exactly the definition of prostitution, and you would have been surrounded by 5-6 kids, even before turning to your 30. look at less western culture affected areas like Pakistan, Afghanistan, Sudan, parts of KSA, and Iran ... to see what is really like to be a women and live under islamic laws. As a muslim women, you should be happy and thank your god that the so called "evil west" has influenced , aka "civilized", your home countries.
For 1400 years, a big part of the world, ME, is lived under the fear, genocides, backwardness, and huge amount of atrocities committed by this so called religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> قیمت پورشه از ١میلیاردو چهارصد بیست رسید به ١میلیارد و ششصد و چهل
> 
> از فردا بیاین تا ٣ روز پورشه نخریم!!
> 
> تا مسؤولین بفهمن نباس انقد گرون کنن ؛
> 
> فقط ٣روز خواهش میکنم ازتون؛
> 
> اگه خون ایرونى تو رگهاتونه ..
> 
> لطف کنین این پست رو انقدر به اشتراک بزارین تا هموطنان در جریان باشن اقتصاد بازيچه نيست..
> 
> منکه نمیخرم!!



Eh. Porsche o keh barayeh shoma nayavordan. Barayeh mafiaye daaroo, khodoro, ... vared mikonan. Shoma hamoon Kia Pride (keh yek model shekast khordeh daheh 80 Ford hast) bekhar va khosh bash. Ford to khaab ham nadideh bood keh in Failed Model esh to Iran beh Wild Success tabdil misheh.



atatwolf said:


> Where did Turkey's Turks come from? And where did Seljuk Turks come from?



When was Turkey made? Where did Turks come from? Mongolia? Because you do not look like Mongols. Who are you really? Greek remnants? Hijacking other people's histories will not help you dude. You have none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Hi how are u sisi? Do u look like Iranian? Will u put your picture if possible.[/QUOTE]
yes I am Iranian, but I do not understand your question



atatwolf said:


> Where did Turkey's Turks come from? And where did Seljuk Turks come from?
> 
> 
> Don't hit their weak spot man


Turkey comes from the Central Asia, it is from the Mongolian, he never in etiat present in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Daneshmand said:


> When was Turkey made? Where did Turks come from? Mongolia? Because you do not look like Mongols. Who are you really? Greek remnants? Hijacking other people's histories will not help you dude. You have none.


Did Turks come from Mongolia? No, they came west of Mongolia. Which places did they conquer?


Tomyris said:


> Turkey comes from the Central Asia, it is from the Mongolian, he never in etiat present in Turkey.


Which countries did they conquer?


----------



## haman10

IRAN 1802 said:


> هامان جان امتحانا خوبه ?


rastesho bekhay na 

hamashoono gand zadam asasi 


Daneshmand said:


> Eh. Porsche o keh barayeh shoma nayavordan. Barayeh mafiaye daaroo, khodoro, ... vared mikonan. Shoma hamoon Kia Pride (keh yek model shekast khordeh daheh 80 Ford hast) bekhar va khosh bash. Ford to khaab ham nadideh bood keh in Failed Model esh to Iran beh Wild Success tabdil misheh.


khkh .

man 206 daram kheyliam doostesh midaram


----------



## IRAN 1802

Tomyris said:


> yes I am Iranian, but I do not understand your question


Will u put your picture?


----------



## haman10

IRAN 1802 said:


> Will u put your picture?


of course not . chera azash mikhay aksesho bezare dadash aziz ?

midooni khanome ?


----------



## IRAN 1802

haman10 said:


> rastesho bekhay na
> 
> hamashoono gand zadam asasi
> 
> khkh .
> 
> man 206 daram kheyliam doostesh midaram


Ta chand vaght dige emtehan nadari va mituni inja ziad biay?



haman10 said:


> of course not . chera azash mikhay aksesho bezare dadash aziz ?
> 
> midooni khanome ?


Mage chand ruz pish nazashte bud??
Bashe hala chera mizani!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

IRAN 1802 said:


> Bashe hala chera mizani!


nazadam  akhe migam khob dokhtare , gonah dare .

@Tomyris Never post your picture anywhere sis . it can be used against you .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

haman10 said:


> nazadam  akhe migam khob dokhtare , gonah dare .
> 
> @Tomyris Never post your picture anywhere sis . it can be used against you .


Ok haman, I thought she posted it two days ago.

Vali ye soal chera fekr mikoni ye nafar be farz az pakistan mitune be ye nafar tu france asib beresune?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

IRAN 1802 said:


> Ok haman, I thought she posted it two days ago.
> 
> Vali ye soal chera fekr mikoni ye nafar be farz az pakistan mitune be ye nafar tu france asib beresune?


its always more safe to remain anonymous .

you'd be surprised to know how easy it is to find more info about someone by just their picture .

then IP , then ......

trust me , if you have someone's IP address , you literally know everything about them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> its always more safe to remain anonymous .
> 
> you'd be surprised to know how easy it is to find more info about someone by just their picture .
> 
> then IP , then ......
> 
> trust me , if you have someone's IP address , you literally know everything about them .


You said the same thing 2 years ago when you were threatening to report me to "etelat." Dude I was so embarrassed for you. Remember how hard you were trying back then? lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

IRAN 1802 said:


> Will u put your picture?


why do you want my picture? There my advisor removed because it is dangerous

@iran1802 :how and your profile picture? safavides?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Tomyris said:


> why do you want my picture? There my advisor removed because it is dangerous


I thought u have put it two days ago. It is dangrous I totally agree. Do u follow Iranian footbal matches? Can u speak farsi?

Yes it is Safavid. Unfortunately after Safavid and Afshar empires we lost 70% of our country at time of Qajars.


----------



## Tomyris

IRAN 1802 said:


> I thought u have put it two days ago. It is dangrous I totally agree. Do u follow Iranian footbal matches? Can u speak farsi?
> 
> Yes it is Safavid. Unfortunately after Safavid and Afshar empires we lost 70% of our country at time of Qajars.


no I would love to learn Persian  not I watch the match Algeria 

you can send me your profile picture, I trovue not lost on google.on these teritoire becaufe the English and Russian was stronger, devonst we become a power. but I do not think we can the recovered one day, unless the people of the area are accepted, but I doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Tomyris said:


> no I would love to learn Persian  not I watch the match Algeria
> 
> you can send me your profile picture, I trovue not lost on google.on these teritoire becaufe the English and Russian was stronger, devonst we become a power. but I do not think we can the recovered one day, unless the people of the area are accepted, but I doubt.


Here is one of my useless emails: iran9988@sharklasers.com

Please do not post your email adress here. Contact me with my email.


----------



## Tomyris

IRAN 1802 said:


> Here is one of my useless emails: iran9988@sharklasers.com
> 
> Please do not post your email adress here. Contact me with my email.


lol thank you is nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Dear @haman10 





haman , haman , haman ! Is it defending Iran ? 
10 Turks detained for helping terror suspects fleeing China | Page 4
Kole threado commenta hamintori alayheshoon bood vaghean niazi bood paaye Irano ham vasat bekeshim ?? Oonam vaghti ke hamin ye maahe pish too ostoralia .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> Dear @haman10
> View attachment 184079
> 
> haman , haman , haman ! Is it defending Iran ?
> 10 Turks detained for helping terror suspects fleeing China | Page 4
> Kole threado commenta hamintori alayheshoon bood vaghean niazi bood paaye Irano ham vasat bekeshim ?? Oonam vaghti ke hamin ye maahe pish too ostoralia .....


Azashun mitarsi?

Ba ina har jur ta kardim nashod, bezar emtehanam tamum she, ashkeshuno dar miyaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

rahi2357 said:


> Even if you think they are enemy..
> View attachment 184082


We love you too guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Dear @haman10
> View attachment 184079
> 
> haman , haman , haman ! Is it defending Iran ?
> 10 Turks detained for helping terror suspects fleeing China | Page 4
> Kole threado commenta hamintori alayheshoon bood vaghean niazi bood paaye Irano ham vasat bekeshim ?? Oonam vaghti ke hamin ye maahe pish too ostoralia .....


that was a sick individual. State terrorism is a different issue.

And yeah bro it was really necessary.

Aren't you sick of their support for terrorism? Of course you are. They have a big role in the shyte fest in syria and iraq



xenon54 said:


> We love you too guys.


Yeah if course we love you. Maybe you cannot differentiate between politics and culture, but we are capable of doing so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Yeah if course we love you. Maybe you cannot differentiate between politics and culture, but we are capable of doing so


Aww, im so touched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

xenon54 said:


> We love you too guys


 I said " even if YOU (kollang ) think " . also he doesn't. 
Wasn't really serious .playin like a mob boss



haman10 said:


> that was a sick individual. State terrorism is a different issue.
> 
> And yeah bro it was really necessary.
> 
> Aren't you sick of their support for terrorism? Of course you are. They have a big role in the shyte fest in syria and iraq


Bazam migam kole thread alayheshoon bood . faghat paaye Irano vasat keshidi . hich soodi nadasht..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Where? I'm so sorry bro.
> 
> Didn't know child molesting is that common in turkey. Lool
> 
> Just kidding


Wow you really have a dirty mind, assuming dirty things in my comments, how about a self diagnosis since your a doctor and psychology thingy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> I said " even if YOU (kollang ) think " . also he doesn't.
> 
> 
> Bazam migam kole thread alayheshoon bood . faghat paaye Irano vasat keshidi . hich soodi nadasht..


Movafegh nistam fadat sham. 

Nazaramo goftam ounja hamin. Ounam ba trolling va fohsh javab dad ke bazam b nafe mast



xenon54 said:


> Wow you really have a dirty mind, assuming dirty things in my comments, how about a self diagnosis since your a doctor and psychology thingy?


Lol

Sorry man, i just read my comment to myself and it was really dirty 

I deleted it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> man 206 daram kheyliam doostesh midaram



206 khoobeh. Vali beh tor koli man mashineaye faransavi ro dost nadaram beh joz Citroen, oon ham faqad agar hydropneumatic suspension dashteh basheh. Beh qeyr az in suspension faransaviha harfi baraye goftan nadaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sorry man, i just read my comment to myself and it was really dirty
> 
> I deleted it


Its easy i can take a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 184084



Conjunctivitis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Bacheha amadeh beshin: The Woman Who Thinks Reducing the Male Population by 90 Percent Will Solve Everything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 azizam chera enghaf aks profilet ashnas? Motmaenam ye ja didamesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> Great idea ! .. we happy
> View attachment 184086


Snoop dogg is a freak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> Snoop dogg is a freak


And a Muslim . I can't believe .

snoop Dogg in ramadan





snoop Dogg.. rest of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> And a Muslim . I can't believe .
> 
> snoop Dogg in ramadan
> View attachment 184089
> 
> 
> snoop Dogg.. rest of the year
> View attachment 184090


Nemidunestam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> How does it feel to live in the only nation on the planet that cuts out footage of female spectators in foreign stadiums and doesn't allow them inside its own? Only country on the planet. Man daram kos migam na? What Iran is doing is right out of the ISIS handbook. You better run off to your sketches of 1960's V2 rockets.
> 
> Anyway, @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Serpentine @Ostad @New @kollang
> 
> The documentary below is an ABSOLUTE MUST watch. It's about North Korea and it's the most detailed I've seen yet. Unfortunately it's by PBS and you can't watch it on their site unless you use and American proxy. It's super easy, jut download Hola on firefox or Chrome and you're good to go. You guys are in Iran so you're experts at this stuff anyway. Again, must watch. I'm watching it on Netflix right now and sending it to everybody I know. Makes you think about Iran too.
> 
> Secret State of North Korea | FRONTLINE | PBS



Yeah, bro, I saw it popping up on my Netflix for about a week or so, I was looking for an opportunity to watch it, I will watch it tonight!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> How does it feel to live in the only nation on the planet that cuts out footage of female spectators in foreign stadiums and doesn't allow them inside its own? Only country on the planet. Man daram kos migam na? What Iran is doing is right out of the ISIS handbook. You better run off to your sketches of 1960's V2 rockets.
> 
> Anyway, @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Serpentine @Ostad @New @kollang
> 
> The documentary below is an ABSOLUTE MUST watch. It's about North Korea and it's the most detailed I've seen yet. Unfortunately it's by PBS and you can't watch it on their site unless you use and American proxy. It's super easy, jut download Hola on firefox or Chrome and you're good to go. You guys are in Iran so you're experts at this stuff anyway. Again, must watch. I'm watching it on Netflix right now and sending it to everybody I know. Makes you think about Iran too.
> 
> Secret State of North Korea | FRONTLINE | PBS


Thx for sharing the documentary, it was really interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rahi2357 said:


> And a Muslim . I can't believe .
> 
> snoop Dogg in ramadan
> View attachment 184089
> 
> 
> snoop Dogg.. rest of the year
> View attachment 184090



You mean Snoop Lion?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Militant Atheist said:


> You mean Snoop Lion?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@haman10 @SOHEIL 

Chi shode??behem begid kheshtakeshuno parcham konam....nafaaaaaaassskeshhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10 @SOHEIL
> 
> Chi shode??behem begid kheshtakeshuno parcham konam....nafaaaaaaassskeshhhhh


hichi dadash 

shoma asabani nasho 

heyyy khoda ..... age een darsaye laanati nabood mesle ghadim sobh ta shab inja boodim 

alan nemishe lamasab 

felan ino dashte bash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10

Az Charshanbe, baade emtehana,ba ina kari mikonam ke bombe atom ba hiroshima nakarde bashe....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> I just used to spit on bald guys' head from our ivan.that felt realy good to me.


ahsant 

so you were that kinda boy ? huh ? actually i was the most polite and decent boy in the whole province 

yeah ...... and i was admitted in shahid beheshti (tizhooshan) school too .

i mean go figure how much bache mosbat i was 

and TBH , i always hated your kind . i thought they were all bullies 

turned out to be false   

they were smarter than me , my whole life till now can be flushed down the toilet 

at least when you die , you did sth thrilling in your life :d my life is booorrrrrrring

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jack 86000

haman10 said:


> hichi dadash
> 
> shoma asabani nasho
> 
> heyyy khoda ..... age een darsaye laanati nabood mesle ghadim sobh ta shab inja boodim
> 
> alan nemishe lamasab
> 
> felan ino dashte bash
> 
> View attachment 184317



its old video clip bro
six month ago
iraninin force
help iraq army to fight terrorist 

نماهنگ جناب سروان

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

jack 86000 said:


> its old video clip bro
> six month ago
> 
> فلوجه و الانبار عراق
> 
> نماهنگ جناب سروان
> سفارشی: 22عدد عکس از جناب سروان در فلوجه و الانبار عراق


Tnx bro , yeah i was just sweeping my bookmarks till i saw that link .

it was nice to watch it again after a couple of month

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10 
Hamishe ke nabayad movafegh bashim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gilamard



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Muslim man stabbed to death in Dresden, Germany

That's what happens when muslims go full retard. As I said a few pages back, within 20 years they'll start shipping all terrorists back to Arabia and Africa. Can't wait. In North America we don't have too many terrorists from Africa and Arabia, but there is quite a large amount of questionable Pakistanis.

Europeans tried to act civilized with Muslims and they didn't want any of it. Now the racism and beatings and killings begin. Good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Abii said:


> Muslim man stabbed to death in Dresden, Germany
> 
> That's what happens when muslims go full retard. As I said a few pages back, within 20 years they'll start shipping all terrorists back to Arabia and Africa. Can't wait. In North America we don't have too many terrorists from Africa and Arabia, but there is quite a large amount of questionable Pakistanis.
> 
> Europeans tried to act civilized with Muslims and they didn't want any of it. Now the racism and beatings and killings begin. Good.


Civilized Euorpeans good joke


----------



## Abii

Zarvan said:


> Civilized Euorpeans good joke


Then why is half of Asia living in the West? If they're not civilized then why is half of your family over here and why are you selling your kidney to come here? 

Europeans and North Americans opened their homes and gave muslims everything. In return they only asked the minimum: to be be civil, to learn the language and culture and to accept their way of life and respect law and order. Instead you turned the whole of Europe into the zoo that you crawled out of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Abii said:


> Then why is half of Asia living in the West? If they're not civilized then why is half of your family over here and why are you selling your kidney to come here?
> 
> Europeans and North Americans opened their homes and gave muslims everything. In return they only asked the minimum: to be be civil, to learn the language and culture and to accept their way of life and respect law and order. Instead you turned the whole of Europe into the zoo that you crawled out of.


For good jobs only civilized bloody mass murderers around the world


----------



## IRAN 1802

Hello guys I am back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Hello guys I am back



Welcome back, warrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IRAN 1802

Daneshmand said:


> Welcome back, warrior.


Warroir khodeti dadasham,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Warroir khodeti dadasham,



Aks avataret chieh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRAN 1802

Daneshmand said:


> Aks avataret chieh?


Az un masjeda ke tu persian cukture gozashtam

Dadasham ye option ya afzune tu firefox ya chrome windows ya chrome android hast be in esme: search image by google, man har axio ke mikham befhmam chie foori tu google searchesh mikonam bebinam chie. Albate ostadi dadash ino goftam bahrevarit az internet bishtar beshe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Japanese Toilets: 

Traditional Japan (rarely used nowadays):







Japan nowadays:








IRAN 1802 said:


> Az un masjeda ke tu persian cukture gozashtam
> 
> Dadasham ye option ya afzune tu firefox ya chrome windows ya chrome android hast be in esme: search image by google, man har axio ke mikham befhmam chie foori tu google searchesh mikonam bebinam chie. Albate ostadi dadash ino goftam bahrevarit az internet bishtar beshe...



Mamnoon. Lotf darin. Vali man ageh option dashteh basham keh az doostam beporsam ya az google, az yaram miporsam. Injoori khodamo zendehtar mibinam. Yejoorai, hes mikonam internet EXTENSION khoodameh (manzooram ineh keh google kardan ham mesleh khod kalami ya ba khod fekr kardan hastesh).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IRAN 1802

Daneshmand said:


> Japanese Toilets:
> 
> Traditional Japan (rarely used nowadays):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan nowadays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamnoon. Lotf darin. Vali man ageh option dashteh basham keh az doostam beporsam ya az google, az yaram miporsam. Injoori khodamo zendehtar mibinam. Yejoorai, hes mikonam internet EXTENSION khoodameh (manzooram ineh keh google kardan ham mesleh khod kalami ya ba khod fekr kardan hastesh).


Zende bashi dadash... Man tazegia adat kardam har axi mibinam ferti right click ro mizanam va too google searchesh mikonam.

Saat rarafaye shoma chande?


MASOUD said:


> سلام دوستان
> 
> سخنان دکتر رائفی پور رو گوش بدین تا برق از سه فازتون بپره.
> 
> اول این دو تا: " آخرالزمان و تحولات منطقه" و "ابزارهای صهیونیسم علیه ایران" و بعد هم اگه تونستین بقیشون رو گوش بدین. مواظب فیوزاتون باشین
> 
> من فعلا لینک نمیتونم بفرستم. اینو تو گوگل سرچ
> کنین:
> 
> 'بهشت دانلود سخنان رائفی پور'
> 
> و این لینک رو انتخاب کنین:
> 
> 'استاد رائفی پور - بهشت دانلود-دانلود رایگان با لینک مستقیم'
> 
> واسه من که دومین نتیجه هست.


آقا دمت گرم خیلی وقت بود صحبتاش رو گوش نداده بودم. چقدر این آمریکا عوضیه.

واقعا این رائفی پور مغزی هست که که نمونش رو تقریبا تو 50 سال اخیر تو ایران نداشتیم!! خدا خیلی حفظش کنه. اینم لینکش من گذاشتم:

بهشت دانلود-دانلود رایگان با لینک مستقیم » استاد رائفي پور


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Zende bashi dadash... Man tazegia adat kardam har axi mibinam ferti right click ro mizanam va too google searchesh mikonam.
> 
> Saat rarafaye shoma chande?



Man bazi vaqta keh donbaleh kesi ya chizi migardam mesleh khodet misham. 2050.


----------



## IRAN 1802

Daneshmand said:


> Man bazi vaqta keh donbaleh kesi ya chizi migardam mesleh khodet misham. 2050.


Man roozamo bedun google search nemitunam sar konam. Shabet khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

IRAN 1802 said:


> Man roozamo bedun google search nemitunam sar konam. Shabet khosh



Khoda roo shokr kon keh zaman nasseruddin shah donya nayomadi.  Roozat khosh (ba google).


----------



## Daneshmand

ECG of Landing module pilot astronaut Buzz Aldrin during first moon landing (note the rapid tachycardia):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> In maale yek maahe pish hast ..
> * 5پرتاب فضایی موفق ایران از 12 پرتاب مداری و زیر مداری*
> قائم مقام سازمان فضایی ایران با اشاره به آمارهای مرتبط به فعالیت‌های سازمان فضایی و پژوهشگاه فضایی ایران افزود: تاکنون ما پنج پرتاب زیر مداری داشته‌ایم که سه پرتاب آن موفق و* هفت *پرتاب مداری که* 2 پرتاب* آن موفق بوده است؛ این مجموعه در 12 اقدام، پنج موفقیت را به همراه داشته و *این نشان دهنده این است که ما به توسعه فضایی *وارد شده‌ایم.
> Nemidoostam inghadr shekast daashtim. safir sucks .sharif sat ham ke khabari azash nist dige . ehtemaalan RIP shode too hamin partaab ha.
> @kollang @haman10 @Abii @SOHEIL baghiye ..
> any comment ?



Failures are common in space programs specially in early stages. The trick of a successful program is in learning from them and progress forward. Under no circumstances scientific projects must come to halt even if at the cost of starvation. By the way stats seem to be wrong. There are atleast 3 orbital successes: Omid, Rasad-1 and Navid-elm-o-sanat.

By the way there was a talk about launching a satellite by the end of this month: Iranian Satellites, Gallery

But now that the space agency has been terminated, one wonders if this is still true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Daneshmand said:


> Failures are common in space programs specially in early stages. The trick of a successful program is in learning from them and progress forward. Under no circumstances scientific projects must come to halt even if at the cost of starvation. By the way stats seem to be wrong. There are atleast 3 orbital successes: Omid, Rasad-1 and Navid-elm-o-sanat.
> 
> By the way there was a talk about launching a satellite by the end of this month: Iranian Satellites, Gallery
> 
> But now that the space agency has been terminated, one wonders if this is still true.


Na aziz 2 ta partaabe madaari movafagh bood. mahvaare rasad vaarede madaar shod ama be dalile ghaltidan natoonest tasviri tahiye kone..... yaadete migoftan tasviresho enteshaar midim ? vali hichvaght nadadand. amrica ham e'laam kard vaarede madaar shode ama mighalte.. dar kol be nazaram safir slv monasebi nist . bish az 50 kilo bishtar nemibare oonam too Leo ... yani hata agar movafagh ham bashe mahvaare faghat 1 maah karayi daare.. enghadr saboke ke hata nemishe kapsoole gaaze sard behesh nasb kard ke madaaresho tashih koneo omresh bishtar she.... be nazaram bayad be fekre ye slv dige baashan. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> Na aziz 2 ta partaabe madaari movafagh bood. mahvaare rasad vaarede madar shod ama be dalile ghaltidan natoonest tasviri tahiye kone..... yaadete migoftan tasviresho enteshaar midim ? vali hichvaght nadadand. amrica ham e'laam kard vaarede madaar shode ama mighalte.. dar kol be nazaram safir slv monasebi nist . bish az 50 kilo bishtar nemibare oonam too Leo ... yani hata agar movafagh ham bashe mahvaare faghat 1 maah karayi daare.. enghadr saboke ke hata nemishe kapsoole gaaze sard behesh nasb kard ke madaaresho tashih koneo omresh bishtar she.... be nazaram bayad be fekre ye slv dige baashan. ..



Areh yadameh, vali dalil qaltidanesh beh khatereh final injection failure bood. Vali to medar qarar gereft va in mo'afaqiat SLV bood hala ageh Satellite khodesh hichgooneh salahiat tashih medar o nadareh digeh in ye masaleh jodayi. Sputnik ham vahshatnak miqaltid vali partabesh mo'afaq bood. 

Beh har hal. Ta Iran natooneh hade aqal ye mahmoleh 1000 kiloy to madar Geostationary bezareh, barnameh fazai eqtesadi nemitooneh besheh. Man keh fekr mikonam beh moshkelat fanni bozorgi khordan keh ta alan hal nashodeh. Yani to motorhai ba qotr bozorgtar moshkel daran. Moshkeleshoon ham keh beh ma nemigan hade aqal ye rahi jeloy pashoon bezarim .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> oon chizi ke hads mizanam ine ke in dolat barnaame ersaale ensaan be faza ro saalha aghab mindaaze (choon faghat hadafesh propaganda bood baranameye ersaale ensan be zire madaar) oonam vaghti ke nemitoonim hanoz 100 kilo befrestim Leo . va ehtemal daare boodje ro sarfe saakhte maahvarehaye karbordiye bozorgo sangin konand va bara ersaalesh bedan be Russia ta oona partaab konand . shayad in beyn 1ki 2 ta fesghel Sat ham ba safir hava konan ke kesi shak nakone .
> Uk Israel hata USA ham gahi mahvarehashoono bara ersal be RUSSIA dadand



Felan keh aslan baraye Iran barnameh ferestadan ensan beh faza tojihi nadareh va hamontor keh gofti propaganda st. Vali vaqtesh agar ham khastan befrestan bayad avalin Kaihan-Navar (na faza-navard chonkeh faza arabieh). Irani yek Khanom basheh (hameh keshvarai digeh ba agha shoro kardan, ma bayad inja yek record bezanim va chehreh Iran ro behtar konim ).

Roos-ha ya Chinia mitonan barayeh Iran in karo anjam bedan, vali man omidvar nistam. Chonkeh beh dastgah diplomacy Iran ham omidi nadaram. Barayeh injoor karha beh diplomacy qavi ehtiaj hast keh taraf moqabelo jazb koneh. Ma chenin kesai roo nadarim, keh masalan bereh chin va betooneh yek qardad 5 satellite bebandeh keh be naf keshvar basheh onam to in sharayete tahrim. Omid Iran hamineh keh, mohandesamon betoonan yek partabgar dar hadeh 1 ton beh GEO besazan. In kar kheili bozorgieh, chonkeh Iran alan hata ye Sat ham to GEO nadareh. Ferestadan adam beh faza va telescope fazai ya Robotic Mission pishkesh, hamin 4 ta Sat mokhaberati to GEO bezarin hamin ham kolieh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> any comment


avalan ke baraks neveshte .

7 partab madari ke 3 tash movafagh boode va 5 ta zir madari ke 2 tash movafagh boode .

2 ta az partab haye madari ham motor mooshak kamelan dorost amal karde , vali mahmoole be elat naghs fani zoodtar az moed az mooshak joda shode va be madar nareside .

be har haal entezar nist ke bedoon failure bashe 

hameye barname haye fazaee jahan haminjoori shoro shodan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Salam

Man to in zamine etelaee nadaram.be nazaram har che qadr eshtebah konan eshkali nadare...faghat june madareshun bikhiyal barname ye fazayi nashan...partab ensan be faza aslan mohem nist...hamin ke khodemun mahvare haye asasi ro ru madar befrestim kafiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> In maale yek maahe pish hast ..
> * 5پرتاب فضایی موفق ایران از 12 پرتاب مداری و زیر مداری*
> قائم مقام سازمان فضایی ایران با اشاره به آمارهای مرتبط به فعالیت‌های سازمان فضایی و پژوهشگاه فضایی ایران افزود: تاکنون ما پنج پرتاب زیر مداری داشته‌ایم که سه پرتاب آن موفق و* هفت *پرتاب مداری که* 2 پرتاب* آن موفق بوده است؛ این مجموعه در 12 اقدام، پنج موفقیت را به همراه داشته و *این نشان دهنده این است که ما به توسعه فضایی *وارد شده‌ایم.
> Nemidoostam inghadr shekast daashtim. safir sucks .sharif sat ham ke khabari azash nist dige . ehtemaalan RIP shode too hamin partaab ha.
> @kollang @haman10 @Abii @SOHEIL baghiye ..
> any comment ?


Ina mikhan beran Merikh taze LMAOOOOOOOO

Akhoonds and their brain dead followers are the most retarded creatures on earth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Abii said:


> Ina mikhan beran Merikh taze LMAOOOOOOOO
> 
> Akhoonds and their brain dead followers are the most retarded creatures on earth



Hey Abii, what's going on about Iran's "space" program? Era closed the thread because he thought it was "probably" a lie. Now it is being discussed in Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@haman10 ... 

خودی بود ... صداشو در نیار



Abii said:


> Ina mikhan beran Merikh taze LMAOOOOOOOO
> 
> Akhoonds and their brain dead followers are the most retarded creatures on earth











TurAr said:


> Hey Abii, what's going on about Iran's "space" program? Era closed the thread because he thought it was "probably" a lie. Now it is being discussed in Persian.



yeah ... me interested about the thing going on the retarded mind too !

C'mon Abii ... inform us !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

TurAr said:


> Hey Abii, what's going on about Iran's "space" program? Era closed the thread because he thought it was "probably" a lie. Now it is being discussed in Persian.


if our space program craps and that carp shits himself to death , still the shitty result will be light years ahead of your stupid little weenie you call space program .

got it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

TurAr said:


> Hey Abii, what's going on about Iran's "space" program? Era closed the thread because he thought it was "probably" a lie. Now it is being discussed in Persian.



Iran space agency is officially removed by Iranian government a few days ago, and it is ceased to exist after so many fails in launching pieces of rock to 1 km orbit 
Serpentine is doing the censorship job for Iranian regime, like always 
He also removed another Palestinian-Iranian thread for similar reasons, since its contents was not pleasing for his regime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Iran space agency is officially removed by Iranian government a few days ago, and it is ceased to exist after so many fails in launching pieces of rock to 1 km orbit
> Serpentine is doing the censorship job for Iranian regime, like always
> He also removed another Palestinian-Iranian thread for similar reasons, since its contents was not pleasing for his regime



کرم از خود درخته

این هم ثبت کردم 

فعلا هسته اش رو نگهدار

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

rmi5 said:


> Iran space agency is officially removed by Iranian government a few days ago, and it is ceased to exist after so many fails in launching pieces of rock to 1 km orbit
> Serpentine is doing the censorship job for Iranian regime, like always
> He also removed another Palestinian-Iranian thread for similar reasons, since its contents was not pleasing for his regime



Good riddance. They were wasting immense amount of money and resources for propaganda purposes while Iranians are suffering. I hope those resources will now be used for the improvement of quality of life in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> کرم از خود درخته
> 
> این هم ثبت کردم
> 
> فعلا هسته اش رو نگهدار

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

TurAr said:


> Good riddance. They were wasting immense amount of money and resources for propaganda purposes while Iranians are suffering. I hope those resources will now be used for the improvement of quality of life in Iran.



Thanks for being stupid !!!



rmi5 said:


>



مثل یه فنره که هر روز بیشتر جمع میشه ... وای به اون روزی که در بره

آدم باهوشی نیستی

به اشتباهاتت ادامه بده ببینیم کی ضایع میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Thanks for being stupid !!!
> 
> 
> 
> مثل یه فنره که هر روز بیشتر جمع میشه ... وای به اون روزی که در بره
> 
> آدم باهوشی نیستی
> 
> به اشتباهاتت ادامه بده ببینیم کی ضایع میشه


kollan in chand rouz hesaabi rafteh dar e in akhound ha 

1. oun saazman e fazaayi ye mozhek ke monhal shod
2. oun havaapeymaaye taraabari terkid, ke chand ta toun raftid havaa.
3. hastei ham ke mozaakeraatesh gir kardeh, va aaghelaan daanand ke mored e 1 ham be in marbouteh 
4. oun nasrallah e dalghak ham ke goh khori ye ezaafi kard va israel belaafaaseleh yek jouri gozaasht daretoun ke man 24 saat e ke faghat yek sare daaram mikhandam. vaaghean dam e israel garm ke inghadr tamiz kaar ra dar aavord 
5. tou souriye ham ke kurd ha oftaadan be joun e bashar asshead
6. ...

baaz ham az rou narafti shasgoul ?


@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> kollan in chand rouz hesaabi rafteh dar e in akhound ha
> 
> 1. oun saazman e fazaayi ye mozhek ke monhal shod
> 2. oun havaapeymaaye taraabari terkid, ke chand ta toun raftid havaa.
> 3. hastei ham ke mozaakeraatesh gir kardeh, va aaghelaan daanand ke mored e 1 ham be in marbouteh
> 4. oun nasrallah e dalghak ham ke goh khori ye ezaafi kard va israel belaafaaseleh yek jouri gozaasht daretoun ke man 24 saat e ke faghat yek sare daaram mikhandam. vaaghean dam e israel garm ke inghadr tamiz kaar ra dar aavord
> 5. tou souriye ham ke kurd ha oftaadan be joun e bashar asshead
> 6. ...
> 
> baaz ham az rou narafti shasgoul ?
> 
> 
> @Abii



این مورد هارو هم ثبت کردم شاسکول

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

TurAr said:


> Good riddance. They were wasting immense amount of money and resources for propaganda purposes while Iranians are suffering. I hope those resources will now be used for the improvement of quality of life in Iran.


Our pan-tork dude, gives a sh!t about life quality of Iranian people.Thanks for the laugh.

Dont be happy though, our space programme is not closed.the only one which is closed is our space research institue which is a low-key part of our space projects.for your notice, for making SLVs IRGC is responsible and for producing satellites, our univeristies are involved.such as Sharif uni.that department was supposed to be the commanding part which was controlled by presidency.now our space projects will be controlled via ICT ministry.

I am really sorry for bursting your bubbles.the fact is this news was published from the same media that reports Tukrish support to ISIL.your hypocrisy is hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TurAr

kollang said:


> Our pan-tork dude, gives a sh!t about life quality of Iranian people.Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Dont be happy though, our space programme is not closed.the only one which is closed is our space research institue which is a low-key part of our space projects.for your notice, for making SLVs IRGC is responsible and for producing satellites, our univeristies are involved.such as Sharif uni.that department was supposed to be the commanding part which was controlled by presidency.now our space projects will be controlled via ICT ministry.
> 
> I am really sorry for bursting your bubbles.the fact is this news was published from the same media that reports Tukrish support to ISIL.your hypocrisy is hilarious.



By shutting down that propaganda program, Iran will not only be less of a joke but also it will save great deal of resources which otherwise would have been wasted on useless monkey adventures and 10kg "satellites". So why shouldn't I be happy? I am happy for you guys. I mean aren't you happy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

TurAr said:


> By shutting down that propaganda program, Iran will not only be less of a joke but also it will save great deal of resources which otherwise would have been wasted on useless monkey adventures and 10kg "satellites". So why shouldn't I be happy? I am happy for you guys. I mean aren't you happy?



Your highness !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

TurAr said:


> By shutting down that propaganda program, Iran will not only be less of a joke but also it will save great deal of resources which otherwise would have been wasted on useless monkey adventures and 10kg "satellites". So why shouldn't I be happy? I am happy for you guys. I mean aren't you happy?


You could shut up instead of posting this BS....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

TurAr said:


> Hey Abii, what's going on about Iran's "space" program? Era closed the thread because he thought it was "probably" a lie. Now it is being discussed in Persian.


Don't know the details, but I think we both know what's going on. It was a joke before, barely enough for minor propaganda, but now they've ran out of cash hard so they're scrapping their propaganda programs left and right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @other sane members
A mullah finally talked some sense:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @other sane members
> A mullah finally talked some sense:


red shi'ism vs black shiism, nothing new.
no need to mention:
Mohammad Kazem Shariatmadari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> red shi'ism vs black shiism, nothing new.
> no need to mention:
> Mohammad Kazem Shariatmadari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It is not called red shiism vs black shiism. It is traditional shiism, like the person that I have posted a video from him, versus the new Bid'ah of the retarded branch that started from Zand era, and now are called Dajjaliyah(Velayat Faqih) retards, which the second branch got popular after the revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Ostad said:


> red shi'ism vs black shiism, nothing new.
> no need to mention:
> Mohammad Kazem Shariatmadari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


What exactly is Red Shiism and Black Shiism, i only know that Alevis in Turkey have a affinity to red color, the Janissary had red clothing for exsample.


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> What exactly is Red Shiism and Black Shiism, i only know that Alevis in Turkey have a affinity to red color, the Janissary had red clothing for exsample.


There is nothing called black or red shiism. There was an absolute moron who wrote a book called that in couple of decades ago.
There is no color designated for shiism. Ahl Albayt descendants use/used green colors in their clothing though. Some others, represent the Imam Husein and Karbala events by red color, and Imam Mahdi return by green color.
Alevis are not/have never been a branch of shiites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

xenon54 said:


> What exactly is Red Shiism and Black Shiism, i only know that Alevis in Turkey have a affinity to red color, the Janissary had red clothing for exsample.


actually it has nothing to do with red and black.and it cause a little misunderstanding.
black shiism: or traditional Shiite view, of keeping clerics away from governmental positions and they ought to serve society and remain aloof from politics
red shiism: "Leadership of Jurists" (Wilayat al-faqih):according to which clerics may assume political leadership if the current government is found to rule against the interests of the public.

about Alevis: they are Shia with some Sufism.



rmi5 said:


> There is nothing called black or red shiism. There was an absolute moron who wrote a book called that in couple of decades ago.
> There is no color designated for shiism. Ahl Albayt descendants use/used green colors in their clothing though. Some others, represent the Imam Husein and Karbala events by red color, and Imam Mahdi return by green color.
> Alevis are not/have never been a branch of shiites.


Alevis are shia for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> actually it has nothing to do with red and black.and it cause a little misunderstanding.
> black shiism: or traditional Shiite view, of keeping clerics away from governmental positions and they ought to serve society and remain aloof from politics
> red shiism: "Leadership of Jurists" (Wilayat al-faqih):according to which clerics may assume political leadership if the current government is found to rule against the interests of the public.


This is a made up definition of one specific uneducated moron person, aka Shariati the retard, and not true in general.


> about Alevis: they are Shia with some Sufism.


No, they are not. Alevis are Ghulat who are considered as Kafir by twelver, Ismaili, and Zaydi shiites. Imam Ali himself executed Ghulat during his reign. Persians in the slang language, call them as "Ali Allahi"s which very well describes them.

This is what Imams themselves have said about them:
*رخورد امامان شیعه[ویرایش]*
احادیث بسیاری از امامان در نفی غلو و برخورد با غالیان نقل شده، از آن جمله:


جعفر صادق: ما از کسانی که گمان کردند ما پروردگاریم، بیزاریم. ما از کسانی که گمان کردند ما پیامبریم، بیزاریم.[۱۵]
علی بن ابی‌طالب: از غلو دربارهٔ ما برحذر باشید.[_گفتاورد نیازمند منبع_]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> This is a made up definition of one specific uneducated moron person, aka Shariati the retard, and not true in general.


red , blue , black is not important, these are just names.


> No, they are not. Alevis are Ghulat who are considered as Kafir by twelver, Ismaili, and Zaydi shiites. Imam Ali himself executed Ghulat during his reign. Persians in the slang language, call them as "*Ali Allahi*"s which very well describes them.


dude what you are saying "Ali Allahi" we call them "Guoran" in Azari. they are a small group among Alevis less than 5 percent. and i have Alevi friend he asked this question from grand ayatollah tabrizi's office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> red , blue , black is not important, these are just names.
> 
> dude what you are saying "Ali Allahi" we call them Guoran in Azari. they are a small group among Alevis less than 5 percent. and i have Alevi friend he asked this question from grand ayatollah tabrizi's office.



Grand Ayatullah Tabrizi is died, so his office is not representing him anymore. Anyway, all Alawites are called Ali Allahi in Persian, and no shiite cleric refused to announce them as kafir before Khomeini. Khomeini was the first shiite cleric in the history of shiism who accepted them as muslims, since Assad Alawite regime was an ally of him. Anyway, as you may know, Khomeini was not a knowledgable cleric and was believing that every single of Ahkam of islam, even zina, lying, ... can be broken for the sake of the islamic government. So, his opinion is not a religious rule either, nor shiism is based on Khomeini. As Imam Ali executed them, and Imam Sadiq announced them as non-muslim, Khomeini's opinion does not matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Grand Ayatullah Tabrizi is died, so his office is not representing him anymore. Anyway, all Alawites are called Ali Allahi in Persian, and no shiite cleric refused to announce them as kafir before Khomeini. Khomeini was the first shiite cleric in the history of shiism who accepted them as muslims, since Assad Alawite regime was an ally of him. Anyway, as you may know, Khomeini was not a knowledgable cleric and was believing that every single of Ahkam of islam, even zina, lying, ... can be broken for the sake of the islamic government. So, his stance is not a religious rule either.


i checked several marja's fatva and answer was yes they are shia Golvian no but the Alavies yes:
آيه الله سبحاني مي فرمايد: « علويان مذهب خاصَي ندارند كه بتوان آن را وجه تمايز مذهب اهل بيت دانست، آنها شيعيان امامي و اثني عشري هستند كه رفتار هاي مذهبي آنها طبق مذهب اهل بيت است. كه هميشه در معاملات شرعي و احكام ديني بر آن تكيه دارند و فقط در دو مسئله قدري متمايز مي شوند:
الف) طريقت جنبلائيه
گفته مي شود كه اين طريقت را فردي به نام ابو محمد عبدالله جنبلائي معروف به جنان ايجاد كرد و برخي از علويان اعتقاد دارند، وي يكي از رؤساي بزرگ آنهاست و از داناترين متصوفه زمان خود است.
ب) اعتقاد به باب
ديدگاه علويان اين است كه ائمه اوصياء رسول خدايند و از آنجا كه ائمه در بر دارنده علوم اولين و آخرين هستند، پس ناچار براي هر كدام بابي است كه علوم از آنها اخذ شود، پس براي هر كدام بابي برگزيدند.
آية الله سبحاني در ادامه مي نويسد: علويان به رسالت محمد بن عبدالله ايمان دارند و شكي در امامت پسر عموي پيامبر علي بن ابيطالب و يازده امام از صلب ايشان ندارند، گوينده شهادتين از روي ايمان هستند و اعتقادات شان گواهي به لا اله الا الله، محمَد رسول الله و موالات اهل بيت رسول خدا و نماز و روزه و حج و زكات و جهاد در راه خدا و معاد روز قيامت است. كتابشان قرآن و راهي جز شريعت قرآن ندارند. بزرگان ديني دارند كه بوسيله آنان دين را شناخته اند و شعائر ديني خود را بر پا مي دارند. هر سخني كه قرآن بر آن اشاره نكرده رها مي كنند.... و علم را در اهل بيت منحصر مي دانند، و اعتمادشان به جعفر بن محمد الصادق است. در بحث هاي ديني و تفسير قرآن و فقه و فتوي....عبادت خداي تعالي را مي كنند، و در عبادتش كسي را شريك نمي دانند.(3)
همان طور كه ملاحظه مي فرماييد شيعيان علوي - ضمن اشتراك دربرخي امور با شيعه اماميه -دربرخي از مسايل با شيعه دوازده امامي تفاوت هاي دارند. آنان به علمای خود،مراجعه می کنند.
معرفي منابع جهت مطالعه بيشتر:
- شام سرزمين خاطره ها، مهدي پيشوايي
- شيعه در تاريخ، محمد حسين عاملي
- بحوث في الملل و النحل، ج 8، جعفر سبحاني
- شناخت كشورهاي اسلامي، غلامرضا گلي زواره
- فرق ومذاهب كلامي، علي گلپايگاني

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> i checked several marja's fatva and answer was yes they are shia Golvian no but the Alavies yes:
> آيه الله سبحاني مي فرمايد: « علويان مذهب خاصَي ندارند كه بتوان آن را وجه تمايز مذهب اهل بيت دانست، آنها شيعيان امامي و اثني عشري هستند كه رفتار هاي مذهبي آنها طبق مذهب اهل بيت است. كه هميشه در معاملات شرعي و احكام ديني بر آن تكيه دارند و فقط در دو مسئله قدري متمايز مي شوند:
> الف) طريقت جنبلائيه
> گفته مي شود كه اين طريقت را فردي به نام ابو محمد عبدالله جنبلائي معروف به جنان ايجاد كرد و برخي از علويان اعتقاد دارند، وي يكي از رؤساي بزرگ آنهاست و از داناترين متصوفه زمان خود است.
> ب) اعتقاد به باب
> ديدگاه علويان اين است كه ائمه اوصياء رسول خدايند و از آنجا كه ائمه در بر دارنده علوم اولين و آخرين هستند، پس ناچار براي هر كدام بابي است كه علوم از آنها اخذ شود، پس براي هر كدام بابي برگزيدند.
> آية الله سبحاني در ادامه مي نويسد: علويان به رسالت محمد بن عبدالله ايمان دارند و شكي در امامت پسر عموي پيامبر علي بن ابيطالب و يازده امام از صلب ايشان ندارند، گوينده شهادتين از روي ايمان هستند و اعتقادات شان گواهي به لا اله الا الله، محمَد رسول الله و موالات اهل بيت رسول خدا و نماز و روزه و حج و زكات و جهاد در راه خدا و معاد روز قيامت است. كتابشان قرآن و راهي جز شريعت قرآن ندارند. بزرگان ديني دارند كه بوسيله آنان دين را شناخته اند و شعائر ديني خود را بر پا مي دارند. هر سخني كه قرآن بر آن اشاره نكرده رها مي كنند.... و علم را در اهل بيت منحصر مي دانند، و اعتمادشان به جعفر بن محمد الصادق است. در بحث هاي ديني و تفسير قرآن و فقه و فتوي....عبادت خداي تعالي را مي كنند، و در عبادتش كسي را شريك نمي دانند.(3)
> همان طور كه ملاحظه مي فرماييد شيعيان علوي - ضمن اشتراك دربرخي امور با شيعه اماميه -دربرخي از مسايل با شيعه دوازده امامي تفاوت هاي دارند. آنان به علمای خود،مراجعه می کنند.
> معرفي منابع جهت مطالعه بيشتر:
> - شام سرزمين خاطره ها، مهدي پيشوايي
> - شيعه در تاريخ، محمد حسين عاملي
> - بحوث في الملل و النحل، ج 8، جعفر سبحاني
> - شناخت كشورهاي اسلامي، غلامرضا گلي زواره
> - فرق ومذاهب كلامي، علي گلپايگاني



This person does not even have ten followers I guess 
You need to mention Grand Ayatullah Vahid Khurasani, Khoyi, or Sadeq shirazi, or clerics in such level not some unknown person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> This person does not even have ten followers I guess
> You need to mention Grand Ayatullah Vahid Khurasani, Ayatullah Khoyi, or Sadeq shirazi, or clerics in such level not some unknown person.


Ayatullah Sobhani yeki az motabar tarin marajeh ke etefagan begouleh gadimya darbari ham nist.
@rmi5 bia gaboul konim ke shian,


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> Ayatullah Sobhani yeki az motabar tarin marajeh ke etefagan begouleh gadimya darbari ham nist.
> @rmi5 bia gaboul konim ke shian, rezayat bedeh



koja e'tebaar daareh?!!! vaallaa ghadim ha marja'iyat ehteraam daasht. vaghti Ayatullah Boroujerdi tou Iran zendeh boud, kasi jor'at nadaasht begeh ke marja' e taghlid hast. Haalaa har ki az Khouneh nanash ghahr mikoneh, mire ya khaanandeh e pop misheh, ya marja'. Dige kam moundeh in harun yahya ra ham begand ke marja' e shia hast  

Aziz jan, post e 19998 e man ra bekhoun. kaamel va daghigh tozih daadam. Man khodam ye paa akhoundam, bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> koja e'tebaar daareh?!!! vaallaa ghadim ha marja'iyat ehteraam daasht. vaghti Ayatullah Boroujerdi tou Iran zendeh boud, kasi jor'at nadaasht begeh ke marja' e taghlid hast. Haalaa har ki az Khouneh nanash ghahr mikoneh, mire ya khaanandeh e pop misheh, ya marja'. Dige kam moundeh in harun yahya ra ham begand ke marja' e shia hast
> 
> Aziz jan, post e 19998 e man ra bekhoun. kaamel va daghigh tozih daadam. Man khodam ye paa akhoundam, bro


gesmat aval ro 1000000% moafegam vali Ayatullah Boroujerdi/Khoyi man az koja peyda konam?
be daftareh ayotoullah shirazi email zadam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine touching avatar man , beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

فیلم/ شکار داعشی توسط حزب الله - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> فیلم/ شکار داعشی توسط حزب الله - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


KABOOOM !!

for non-farsi speakers : this new video is from Hezbollah fighters taking ISIS bastards out with their new weapons system .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

haman10 said:


> KABOOOM !!
> 
> for non-farsi speakers : this new video is from Hezbollah fighters taking ISIS bastards out with their *new weapons system* .



Which is?..


----------



## haman10

TurAr said:


> Which is?..


i donno maybe remote controlled Turret ? or could be this baby :







Arash anti-material rifle with BORS reverse engineered Ballistic computer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

rmi5 said:


> Grand Ayatullah Tabrizi is died, so his office is not representing him anymore. Anyway, all Alawites are called Ali Allahi in Persian, and no shiite cleric refused to announce them as kafir before Khomeini. Khomeini was the first shiite cleric in the history of shiism who accepted them as muslims, since Assad Alawite regime was an ally of him. Anyway, as you may know, Khomeini was not a knowledgable cleric and was believing that every single of Ahkam of islam, even zina, lying, ... can be broken for the sake of the islamic government. So, his opinion is not a religious rule either, nor shiism is based on Khomeini. As Imam Ali executed them, and Imam Sadiq announced them as non-muslim, Khomeini's opinion does not matter.



@Ostad

Leave the Syrian war issue for a second and the related political alliences. Among Sunni clergy, there is a firm consensus that Alawis, Doroz, and Bahais are not muslims. Even more, a muslim man may marry a Christian or a Jeweish girl, but not Alawi, Dorzi, or Bahai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Leave the Syrian war issue for a second and the related political alliences. Among Sunni clergy, there is a firm consensus that Alawis, Doroz, and Bahais are not muslims. Even more, a muslim man may marry a Christian or Jeweish girl, but not Alawi, Dorzi, or Bahai.



First, Welcome back bro!
Second, Yes, exactly the same consensus exists in shiite islam as well. Khomeini and his gang had relations with Alawite Assad regime, so tried to apologize it. But, no important shiite clergy in history has included Alawites in muslims.
The reason is that Alawites are the Ghulat, who shiite imams like Imam Ali and Imam Sadeq, ... have harshly condemned them. In persian, they call them with derogatory term of Ali Allahi, meaning that people who take Imam Ali as their Allah, which is literally the case for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> فیلم/ شکار داعشی توسط حزب الله - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir



Oh God , He totally fucked them up .

The last hunt ( sniper ) was awesome .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> i donno maybe remote controlled Turret ? or could be this baby :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arash anti-material rifle with BORS reverse engineered Ballistic computer



It does not seem to be a handheld device. Its clearly a robotic mounted one. And the caliber must be quite heavy as it is tossing the bodies around. The distance of engagement is probably 600 to 700 meters (based on start of recoil to hit event). The crew is highly efficient though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> فیلم/ شکار داعشی توسط حزب الله - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir



Hezbullah hunting ISIS rats ^

@kurup 

@sreekumar 

@Guynextdoor2 

Do you remember the system i mentioned couple of month ago ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Hello Iranians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Zaalim said:


> Hello Iranians



Salam !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

SOHEIL said:


> Salam !



W.Salaam

Hal e shoma chitori, Soheil jaan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Zaalim said:


> W.Salaam
> 
> Hal e shoma chitori, Soheil jaan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

SOHEIL said:


>



Maan zubaan kafii nest. Mazarat babaksh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Zaalim said:


> Maan zubaan kafii nest. Mazarat babaksh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

SOHEIL said:


>



Maan dimagh mareez ast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Hey guys, got any good persian music ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hey guys, got any good persian music ?



Iranian Music, Movies | Cultural discussions



Zaalim said:


> Maan dimagh mareez ast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zaalim

SOHEIL said:


> Iranian Music, Movies | Cultural discussions



Kak bar sarm. Maan Farsi baad ast. babakshid.. 

@LoveIcon babakshid ka matlab maafii hota hain?'


Farsi zuban main bol na cha ran hun, magar main pind da banda piche reh jandaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Zaalim said:


> @LoveIcon babakshid ka matlab maafii hota hain?'



Something like "Excuse me"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

SOHEIL said:


> Hezbullah hunting ISIS rats ^
> 
> @kurup
> 
> @sreekumar
> 
> @Guynextdoor2
> 
> Do you remember the system i mentioned couple of month ago ?



Which one ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Dear @Serpentine am I banned to post in Middle east forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

kurup said:


> Which one ??



I can't find it ... nevermind !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

SOHEIL said:


> I can't find it ... nevermind !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> فیلم/ شکار داعشی توسط حزب الله - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir



Did they remove the video?


----------



## haman10

Zaalim said:


> Kak bar sarm


khoda nakone dadash jaan 



TurAr said:


> Did they remove the video?


nah 

technical issues 

try this one :

تصاویر شکار داعش توسط تک تیراندازان

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

@SOHEIL do you know the name of the weapon used to kill those IS terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

kurup said:


>







TurAr said:


> @SOHEIL do you know the name of the weapon used to kill those IS terrorists?



Name ? No

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> Did they remove the video?





SOHEIL said:


> Name ? No





haman10 said:


> technical issues



Apparently that movie was filmed from a video game, it has been widely circulated in social media as snipers targeting opposing sides in Syria. Someone played smart. I wonder which game that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Apparently that movie was filmed from a video game, it has been widely circulated in social media as snipers targeting opposing sides in Syria. Someone played smart. I wonder which game that is.


there is no such game :O

are u sure ? it looks wired-ly real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Apparently that movie was filmed from a video game, it has been widely circulated in social media as snipers targeting opposing sides in Syria. Someone played smart. I wonder which game that is.









Part of soft war . eshtebahi dar kar nist Azizaan in hamoon jang e narm alayh e doshman e 

================================================================







) محمدرضا رحیمی *بالاترین نشان خدمت *را دریافت کرده )


*محمدرضا رحیمی به حبس، رد مال و جریمه محکوم شد
*
محمدرضا رحیمی، معاون اول رئیس جمهور ایران در دوره محمود احمدی‌نژاد *به تحمل ۵ سال و ۹۱ روز حبس، ۲ میلیارد و ۸۵۰ میلیون تومان رد مال و پرداخت یک میلیارد تومان جزای نقدی* محکوم شده است.

خبرگزاری های ایران گزارش داده اند که این حکم توسط شعبه ۱۱ دیوان عالی کشور صادر شده و قطعی است.

جرم آقای رحیمی رسما اعلام نشده، اما نام او در پرونده* اختلاس از شرکت بیمه ایران* و سوءاستفاده های ارزی مطرح بود.

آقای رحیمی حدود سه ماه و نیم پیش در نامه سرگشاده به رئیس قوه قضائیه نوشته بود که اتهاماتش به مسئولیت چند ساله او در خارج از سمت های دولتی و در برگزاری انتخابات شوراها، مجلس شورای اسلامی و ریاست جمهوری مربوط بوده است.

او در این نامه ادعا کرده بود که مبالغ مطرح شده در پرونده وی، طبق "صلاحدید برخی بزرگان و مسئولان کشور" از جمله "تنی چند از مسئولان وقت دستگاه قضا و برخی نمایندگان محترم مجلس" پرداخت شده است.

چند هفته پس از انتشار این نامه، وکیل آقای رحیمی از پرداخت پول توسط او به "۱۷۰ تا ۱۸۰ نفر از نمایندگان اصولگرای مجلس" برای خرج کردن "در دوره انتخابات" خبر داد.

هویت این نمایندگان افشاء نشده و مشخص نیست که این پول ها از چه منبعی پرداخت شده است.

اتهام دست داشتن آقای رحیمی در فساد نخستن بار به صورت علنی توسط الیاس نادران، نماینده اصولگرای مجلس و در اوج اختلافات مجلس با دولت آقای احمدی نژاد مطرح شد، هنگامی که او گفت که آقای رحیمی رئیس "حلقه فاطمی" بوده است.

اعضای این حلقه به اختلاس در بیمه ایران و سوءاستفاده از قدرت متهم بودند.

آقای رحیمی تهدید کرده است که پس از صدور حکم پرونده اش، "ناگفته هایی" را بیان خواهد کرد.

حلقه فاطمی
ماجرای 'حلقه خیابان فاطمی' از اسفند ماه سال ۱۳۸۸ و زمانی آغاز شد که صادق لاریجانی٬ رئیس قوه‌قضائیه از کشف "یک باند فساد اقتصادی" خبر داد که اعضای آن "با جعل اسناد دولتی و قضایی" موفق شده‌ بودند "میلیاردها" تومان به دست آورند.

همان زمان سایت پارلمان‌نیوز٬ متعلق به فراکسیون اصلاح طلبان مجلس هشتم٬ نوشت که "یک مقام ارشد دولتی" در راس این شبکه قرار دارد که تلاش شده از شغل خود کناره‌گیری کند تا "مقدمات بررسی پرونده فراهم شود".

بیش از ۲۰۰ تن از نمایندگان مجلس هشتم هم در نامه‌ای خطاب به صادق لاریجانی تأیید کردند که "برخی افراد با مسئولیت‌های بالای اجرایی" در این پرونده نقش موثری داشته اند.

آقای نادران در فروردین ماه سال ۱۳۸۹ گفت که این مقام دولتی، "رئیس حلقه خیابان فاطمی" است که در مورد "منابع فاسد و توزیع آنها تصمیم گیری می‌کرده". وی اضافه کرد که تمام اعضای این حلقه به جز آقای رحیمی بازداشت شده‌اند.

اعلام نام آقای رحیمی به عنوان یکی از متهمان پرونده، با انتشار برخی اخبار غیررسمی درباره "اعمال نفوذ" محمود احمدی‌نژاد برای جلوگیری از محاکمه این متهم همراه شد.

این در حالی بود که آقای رحیمی ریاست "ستاد مبارزه با فساد اقتصادی" را برعهده داشت.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

raptor22 said:


> Dear @Serpentine am I banned to post in Middle east forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> فیلم/ شکار داعشی توسط حزب الله - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir





haman10 said:


> KABOOOM !!
> 
> for non-farsi speakers : this new video is from Hezbollah fighters taking ISIS bastards out with their new weapons system .



LOL, is it that call of duty game that you guys faked as real footage of Hizballah fighters shooting ISIS? 
Your photoshop industry was more professional, guys  
@atatwolf @TurAr @Abii

EPIC Posts 

If you don't believe the depth of your BS propaganda, see your friends post below:






PS. It seems that Mashreghnews has removed this super real footage

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> LOL, is it that call of duty game that you guys faked as real footage of Hizballah fighters shooting ISIS?
> Your photoshop industry was more professional, guys
> @atatwolf @TurAr @Abii
> 
> EPIC Posts
> 
> If you don't believe the depth of your BS propaganda, see your friends post below:
> 
> View attachment 185625
> 
> 
> PS. It seems that Mashreghnews has removed this super real footage



Before you found out this breathtaking truth, I already said hours ago that the footage is from a game. Don't get super excited.



raptor22 said:


>


No, why do you think you are banned from ME section?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, is it that call of duty game that you guys faked as real footage of Hizballah fighters shooting ISIS?
> Your photoshop industry was more professional, guys
> 
> PS. It seems that Mashreghnews has removed this super real footage


LOOL . Cool story LOLOLOLOLOLOLO

OMGGG !!! OH HOLY HELL !!

LOLOLOLOL

HEHEHEHEH .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Before you found out this breathtaking truth, I already said hours ago that the footage is from a game. Don't get super excited.
> 
> 
> No, why do you think you are banned from ME section?



I received my first warning on Friday and since then my posts have been erased ,deleted or simply not approved to be shown. but as it seems now it's got solved I've just post there. bye the way thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

rmi5 said:


> LOL, is it that call of duty game that you guys faked as real footage of Hizballah fighters shooting ISIS?
> Your photoshop industry was more professional, guys
> @atatwolf @TurAr @Abii
> 
> EPIC Posts
> 
> If you don't believe the depth of your BS propaganda, see your friends post below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. It seems that Mashreghnews has removed this super real footage


We should gather some money and buy Vegas Pro 13 for Iran so that they can make their own videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

atatwolf said:


> We should gather some money and buy Vegas Pro 13 for Iran so that they can make their own videos



They are arabs ... not Iranian !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

یعنی اگر بخوان به فشار مافیای داخلی فوتبال تن بدن و کیروش رو بندازن بیرون، عمق فساد فوتبال ایران مشخص میشه. از همین الان رسانه های جیره خور حملاتشون رو شروع کردند به کیروش.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

What's up dudes? I obviosuly haven't been to Iran for more than 9 years, but I'm curious to know about the condition of roads in Iran, last I remember they were much better than the roads here in the USA, even compared to small cities like Ahwaz. Has it gotten better or worse? I must say I'm extremely disappointrd in condition of the roads in the USA, they're bumpy, unmaintained and overall shitty (Not to insult the shit).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> یعنی اگر بخوان به فشار مافیای داخلی فوتبال تن بدن و کیروش رو بندازن بیرون، عمق فساد فوتبال ایران مشخص میشه. از همین الان رسانه های جیره خور حملاتشون رو شروع کردند به کیروش.


fekr nakonam ye hamchin chizi beshe .

be har haal bande khoda araghia ke beheshoon tabrik goftim hichkodoom bazi ru nadide boodan 

enghad badbakhti O felakat daran ke mosabegheye football ghataan toush gom mishe .

ama ma mirim va be team mellishoon mibazim 

dar kol bazie ghashangi bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

@Serpentine @Ostad others.. Sorush Rezayi is awesome . watch this 







Militant Atheist said:


> What's up dudes? I obviosuly haven't been to Iran for more than 9 years, but I'm curious to know about the condition of roads in Iran, last I remember they were much better than the roads here in the USA, even compared to small cities like Ahwaz. Has it gotten better or worse? I must say I'm extremely disappointrd in condition of the roads in the USA, they're bumpy, unmaintained and overall shitty (Not to insult the shit).


Hi bro . Roads are fine but people drive on your nerves not Roads.. and traffic is damn heavy inside big cities . they make bridges , highways , etc.. but still you see more cars every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Hi bro . Roads are fine but people drive on your nerves not Roads.. and traffic is damn heavy inside big cities . they make bridges , highways , etc.. but still you see more cars every year.


yeah , the road situation is much better nowadays (speaking for my province) . so many new highways , broad roads and bridges .

at least we don't hit a bump every 2 secs as we used to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Militant Atheist said:


> What's up dudes? I obviosuly haven't been to Iran for more than 9 years, but I'm curious to know about the condition of roads in Iran, last I remember they were much better than the roads here in the USA, even compared to small cities like Ahwaz. Has it gotten better or worse? I must say I'm extremely disappointrd in condition of the roads in the USA, they're bumpy, unmaintained and overall shitty (Not to insult the shit).



I completely agree. Pot holes/bumps everywhere. Big likelyhood of tearing wheel apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> I completely agree. Pot holes/bumps everywhere. Big likelyhood of tearing wheel apart.


whats your car ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> whats your car ?



Can't say due to security concerns(lot ofs enemies on PDF). 

But it's a small car. I'm planning to get suv or truck soon as it's better for the weather and roads here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> whats your car ?


Palestine’s First Solar Power Electric Car Takes to the Streets of Hebron | Green Prophet

He even put the Turkish flag on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> yeah , the road situation is much better nowadays (speaking for my province) . so many new highways , broad roads and bridges .
> 
> at least we don't hit a bump every 2 secs as we used to


Are haman ama farhange ranandegi hanooz kheyyyyyyyli payine makhsoosan shiraz . too kermanshah ye bahsi bood darbareye mono rail chi shod belakhare Metro misazan ya mono rail ? fek konam setoona ham kar shode bood .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Palestine’s First Solar Power Electric Car Takes to the Streets of Hebron | Green Prophet
> 
> He even put the Turkish flag on it.



I did it for my man Erdo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> Can't say due to security concerns(lot ofs enemies on PDF).


lol  

no one will find you based on your car model man  

mine is a good old peugeot 206 with iranian TU-5 engine 



xenon54 said:


> He even put the Turkish flag on it.


he must love you guys then

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Falcon29 said:


> I did it for my man Erdo.


Pls take him on a ride with that thing and never come back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine @Ostad others.. Sorush Rezayi is awesome . watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro . Roads are fine but people drive on your nerves not Roads.. and traffic is damn heavy inside big cities . they make bridges , highways , etc.. but still you see more cars every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Are haman ama farhange ranandegi hanooz kheyyyyyyyli payine makhsoosan shiraz . too kermanshah ye bahsi bood darbareye mono rail chi shod belakhare Metro misazan ya mono rail ? fek konam setoona ham kar shode bood .


na ahmaghaye bi shoor .

bedoone inke fekr konan milliarda toman az pool beytolmal rou kharj kardan , taze alan fahmidan ke jaye kafi vase monorail nist 

akhe man moondam oun mohandes bi sharafi ke aval start proje ru zade , be een jash fekr nakarde bood ?

hichi alan yek seri sotoon ba manzareye besiar zesht vasat khiaboon haye asli shahr hasto hich .

ahmaghaye bi shoor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> no one will find you based on your car model man
> 
> mine is a good old peugeot 206 with iranian TU-5 engine
> 
> 
> he must love you guys then

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


>


fadaye to dadash golam 

lool



Serpentine said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> I did it for my man Erdo.


Why do you love Erdo?


----------



## xenon54 out

atatwolf said:


> Why do you love Erdo?


Its Bromance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> na ahmaghaye bi shoor .
> 
> bedoone inke fekr konan milliarda toman az pool beytolmal rou kharj kardan , taze alan fahmidan ke jaye kafi vase monorail nist
> 
> akhe man moondam oun mohandes bi sharafi ke aval start proje ru zade , be een jash fekr nakarde bood ?
> 
> hichi alan yek seri sotoon ba manzareye besiar zesht vasat khiaboon haye asli shahr hasto hich .
> 
> ahmaghaye bi shoor


Vaghean bayad masoolinesh o mohaakeme konand . kaafi bood te'dade shahrayi ke too donya Metro daran va tedad e shahrayi ke mono rail darano moghayese konand ta befahman mono rail javabe traffice irano nemide . too ghom ham hamin etefagh oftad .
Ama bad tar az hame inke miliard ha toman pool e avarez e nosazi ke mishe boodjey e shahrdari ya be ghol e khodet beytol maal in vasat az beyn rafte va kesi nist javab bede . ye estefadey e dige nemitoonan azash bokonan ? otoban e 2 tabaghe ? Ya metroy e havayi ( fargh daare ba mono rail )

fek konam in natijey e yeki az hamoon safar haye ostaaniy e Ahmadinejad bood ke dar arz e 1 rooz bedoon e hich kaarshenasi 200 ta proje tasvib mikard .yadete ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> otobane 2 tabaghe ?


kamelan doroste , ghabul daram . vaghean yeki az sharmavar tarin etefaghati boode ke tou shahr ma etefagh oftade .

hamin poolo aslan man nemigam tou kermanshah , tou ilam ya khoozestan ya balouchestan kharj mardom badbakht mikardan !!! 

felan kermanshah mitoone bedoone monorail be hayat khodesh edame bede , lol 

albate gouya yeki az tarhashoon ine ke bokonanesh otobane 2 tabaghe ie ke shoma migi .

majbooran dige , gand zadan moondan tosh 

shayad vaght kardam ye chand ta aks gereftam shoma ham bebinin che manzareye zeshti dare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

atatwolf said:


> Why do you love Erdo?



He gave me Turkish citizen ship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> He gave me Turkish citizen *ship*



Make sure to visit Iran's shores with your new ship given by Erdo, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> kamelan doroste , ghabul daram . vaghean yeki az sharmavar tarin etefaghati boode ke tou shahr ma etefagh oftade .
> 
> hamin poolo aslan man nemigam tou kermanshah , tou ilam ya khoozestan ya balouchestan kharj mardom badbakht mikardan !!!
> 
> felan kermanshah mitoone bedoone monorail be hayat khodesh edame bede , lol
> 
> albate gouya yeki az tarhashoon ine ke bokonanesh otobane 2 tabaghe ie ke shoma migi .
> 
> majbooran dige , gand zadan moondan tosh
> 
> shayad vaght kardam ye chand ta aks gereftam shoma ham bebinin che manzareye zeshti dare


Khoobe baaz . hame ja hamine motasefaane . be ghol e yeki az doostaan irania ba'd az saakhtan e

ye chizi mifahman chejoori bayad misaakhtanesh az aval . migam nazaret chiye ye sticky thread

besaazim darbareye projhehaye omraaniye iran ?

@Serpentine nazaret chiye serpi jan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Make sure to visit Iran's shores with your new ship given by Erdo, lol.


I just realized his pun, dont know how to feel about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> sticky thread
> 
> besaazim darbareye projhehaye omraaniye iran ?


bezan dadash golam 
albate bebin aval sahebesh @Serpentine aslan sticky mikone ya na 



xenon54 said:


> I just realized his pun, dont know how to feel about it.


wasn't a pun but a typo 

don't you feel bad for it  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Make sure to visit Iran's shores with your new ship given by Erdo, lol.



Will stop by with the Palestinian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atatwolf

Falcon29 said:


> He gave me Turkish citizen ship


You wish


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine nazaret chiye serpi jan ?


Are dadash, radife.

faghat ye shart dare
baiad baj bedin, nafari 2 million pul berizin be hesabam, dg sharmande, zendegi in ruza kharj dare, baiad ye nuni ham vase ma bokone dg. :d


xenon54 said:


> I just realized his pun, dont know how to feel about it.


That awkward moment when you don't know if that's a typo or a hidden message.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> Will stop by with the Palestinian Navy.


inshaallah there will be one soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

haman10 said:


> inshaallah there will be one soon



No, we don't believe in naval power. We have other plans ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> 2 million pul


azizam amr dige ee ?

jaan man begoo daram yadasht bar midaram 



Falcon29 said:


> No, we don't believe in naval power. We have other plans ....


then wish you succeed in your "plans"   



may your plans don't involve iran in it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> azizam amr dige ee ?
> 
> jaan man begoo daram yadasht bar midaram




Dg harchi karametune.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Are dadash, radife.
> 
> faghat ye shart dare
> baiad baj bedin, nafari 2 million pul berizin be hesabam, dg sharmande, zendegi in ruza kharj dare, baiad ye nuni ham vase ma bokone dg. :d


Ziirr miziii mikhaay ? ASTA AGH FIROOLLAAAHHHHH . Man jaye shoma khejalat keshidam alan. shor shor aragh mirize az pishoonim . haaji esteghfaar kon . shoma pire morshede maa boodi sheytaan che kaaraa ke nemikone panah bar khodaaa.  

pas ba ejaaze bozorgtaraye jam threado mizanam hamin rooza ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> Ziirr miziii mikhaay ? ASTA AGH FIROOLLAAAHHHHH . Man jaye shoma khejalat keshidam alan. shor shor aragh mirize az pishoonim . haaji esteghfaar kon . shoma pire morshede maa boodi sheytaan che kaaraa ke nemikone panah bar khodaaa.
> 
> pas ba ejaaze bozorgtaraye jam threado mizanam hamin rooza ..



okay 


bezan dadash thread ro, faghat zahmate updatesh ro ham khodet va @haman10 bekeshid, manam age matlabi dame dastam bud mizaram. site skyscrapercity ham mitunid komak begirid aksare proje ha ro yek ja jam karde


mamnun pishapish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 ye taraf hast be esme professor brand az switzerland . ishoon chand vaght pish tashrif avordan kermanshah vase conferansi bood dar mored sleep apnea .

kholase ye 10-15 nafar attend ba raees daneshgah oloum pezeshki kermanshah O kholase taghriban tamamie masoolin salamat ostan sherkat kardan .

daneshgou haye pezeshki ham be zoor boland kardan bordan ounja . daastan az ounjaee shoro mishe ke translator nadashtim  een bande khoda shoro kard harf zadan be englisi hame mese mojasame neshaste boodan negash mikardan , hey oun bande khoda az attenda soal miporsid hey ina khial mikardan edameye bahse  kholase mano doostam roode bor shode boodim az khande 

hichi dige vase inke abrooye ostano nejat bedim yekam sohbat kardim chand ta soal azash porsidim o soalaye ounam javab dadim .

bayad miboodi mididi faghat  hala man yek ghalati kardam va shodam vaseteye beyn daneshgah oloum pezeshki kermanshah va markaz tahghighat khab swiss 

bia va dorostesh kon  mahi 30-40 ta email rado badal mikonan va faghat chert migan 

man che ghalati bokonam nemidoonam .

inam tarif kardam chon hoselam sar rafte bood 

Swiss Society for Sleep Research, Sleep Medicine and Chronobiology (SSSSC) | Official Website of the SSSSC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> okay


Dastet dorost kako . dar asrae vaght mizanam threado ( az oonjaayi ke be onvaane ye shirazi be in asl motaghedam ke : kaare emrooz ra be farda va farda ra be pasfarda mokool konid ) . postash ham ba man ok. etefaghan mikhaastam az hamoonja va chand ta site dige bedozdam LOL .



haman10 said:


> @rahi2357 ye taraf hast be esme professor brand az switerland . ishoon chand vaght pish tashrif avordan kermanshah vase conferansi bood dar mored sleep apnea .
> 
> kholase ye 10-15 nafar attend ba raees daneshgah oloum pezeshki kermanshah O kholas taghriban tamamie masoolin salamat ostan sherkat kardan .
> 
> daneshgou haye pezeshki ham be zoor boland kardan bordan ounja . daastan az ounjaee shoro mishe ke translator nadashtim  een bande khoda shoro kard harf zadan be englisi hame mese mojasame neshaste boodan negash mikardan , hey oun bande khoda az attenda soal miporsid hey ina khial mikardan edameye bahse  kholase mano doostam roode bor shode boodim az khande
> 
> hichi dige vase inke abrooye ostano nejat bedim yekam sohbat kardim chand ta soal azash porsidim o soalaye ounam javab dadim .
> 
> bayad miboodi mididi faghat  hala man yek ghalati kardam va shodam vaseteye beyn daneshgah oloum pezeshki kermanshah va markaz tahghighat khab swiss
> 
> bia va dorostesh kon  mahi 30-40 ta email rado badal mikonan va faghat chert migan
> 
> man che ghalati bokonam nemidoonam .
> 
> inam tarif kardam chon hoselam sar rafte bood
> 
> Swiss Society for Sleep Research, Sleep Medicine and Chronobiology (SSSSC) | Official Website of the SSSSC


LOL bara maa ham pish oomade kolan irania en kheyli moshkel daran. bakhshish be nezaame amoozeshi barmigarde. ghabl az enghelaab daaneshgah shiraz (pahlaviye ghadim.. va albate baghiye daneshgaha reshtehaye mohandesio pezeshki ) kolan hamash en bood hata ostadash az keshvaraye dige boodand va daneshjooa majbor boodand yad begiran. reshtehaye pezeshki ham ke khodet midooni cheghad niaze va ba esmaye cherto perte arabi saremoon kolaah mizashtan ke kaash az aval hame en bood . man khodam englisim daaghoone ama haman mashala hezar mashala englisiye to az kheyli az kesaayi ke hata raftand oonvare aab ham behtare . chikar kardi pesar haaa ?
khoobe ke chia migan mage ? (be onvaane ye shirazi haazer be hamkaariam )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> Dastet dorost kako . dar asrae vaght mizanam threado ( az oonjaayi ke be onvaane ye shirazi be in asl motaghedam ke :* kaare emrooz ra be farda va farda ra be pasfarda mokool konid* ) . postash ham ba man ok. etefaghan mikhaastam az hamoonja va chand ta site dige bedozdam LOL .





you are one of the coolest ones here bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> aman mashala hezar mashala englisiye to az kheyli az kesaayi ke hata raftand oonvare aab ham behtare . chikar kardi pesar haaa ?
> khoobe ke chia migan mage ? (be onvaane ye shirazi haazer be hamkaariam )


agha hendoone nazar zir baghalam man gav giram  nakon een karo kaku 


Serpentine said:


> you are one of the coolest ones here bro.


indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> یعنی اگر بخوان به فشار مافیای داخلی فوتبال تن بدن و کیروش رو بندازن بیرون، عمق فساد فوتبال ایران مشخص میشه. از همین الان رسانه های جیره خور حملاتشون رو شروع کردند به کیروش.



Chera agha?
Albatteh man haghighatesh baazi haye Iran ra nadidam ke betounam daghigh nazar bedam, vali be nazar ke eftezaah baazi kardan.


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> What's up dudes? I obviosuly haven't been to Iran for more than 9 years, but I'm curious to know about the condition of roads in Iran, last I remember they were much better than the roads here in the USA, even compared to small cities like Ahwaz. Has it gotten better or worse? I must say I'm extremely disappointrd in condition of the roads in the USA, they're bumpy, unmaintained and overall shitty (Not to insult the shit).


Road conditions depends on the county that you are driving on its roads. If it is a rich county, their roads are really good, if they are a poor county, their road conditions can become close to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Road conditions depends on the county that you are driving on its roads. If it is a rich county, their roads are really good, if they are a poor county, their road conditions can become close to Iran.


I don't know about that man, so far I been to 3 States in the USA and I could say that the road conditions weren't even close to the time when I was in Iran, which is quite strange. I had to buy a truck because of the road conditions.

I'm in the cinema watching American Sniper! You seen it yet bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Militant Atheist said:


> I don't know about that man, so far I been to 3 States in the USA and I could say that the road conditions weren't even close to the time when I was in Iran, which is quite strange. I had to buy a truck because of the road conditions.


wazzap GitZ long time no see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> I don't know about that man, so far I been to 3 States in the USA and I could say that the road conditions weren't even close to the time when I was in Iran, which is quite strange. I had to buy a truck because of the road conditions.


 , bro, don't set your expectations level based on Detroit. one of my favorite hobbies is traveling, and in many cases I do it by using my car. I have driven in states in both East and West coast. The change in road condition begins right after you enter to the next county. poor counties are also more strict about collecting fines, like overspeeding, ... 



Militant Atheist said:


> I'm in the cinema watching American Sniper! You seen it yet bro?


Nope ... Is it good?


----------



## Militant Atheist

asena_great said:


> wazzap GitZ long time no see


Nokaram love u bro



rmi5 said:


> , bro, don't set your expectations level based on Detroit. one of my favorite hobbies is traveling, and in many cases I do it by using my car. I have driven in states in both East and West coast. The change in road condition begins right after you enter to the next county. poor counties are also more strict about collecting fines, like overspeeding, ...
> 
> 
> Nope ... Is it good?


These guys are pissed at me, i will resond aftervthe kovie :p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Nokaram love u bro
> 
> 
> These guys are pissed at me, i will resond aftervthe kovie :p



Anyway, what's up bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> What's up dudes? I obviosuly haven't been to Iran for more than 9 years, but I'm curious to know about the condition of roads in Iran, last I remember they were much better than the roads here in the USA, even compared to small cities like Ahwaz. Has it gotten better or worse? I must say I'm extremely disappointrd in condition of the roads in the USA, they're bumpy, unmaintained and overall shitty (Not to insult the shit).


Depends man. Are you still in Detroit? Detroit makes Bosnia look like Germany. Plus, in colder climates it's so hard to maintain roads. You could lay down a fresh surface and after just one winter it'll turn into soup. Iran doesn't have the ridiculous temperature fluctuations of Canada and Northern USA.

btw you haven't seen bad roads till you've seen Alberta's roads. They're something else entirely. Not their fault though. They gang banged the roads last summer and repaved every square inch of the city, but we're back to square one now. The temp fluctuations and snow plows have ripped the roads into nothing. When it gets down to -30 and lower, the pavement literally changes shape (collapse in, develops bumps, stretches and shortens) and as soon as it warms up again the shape changing intensifies in the opposite direction. Then the plows come and rip the roads even more.



Militant Atheist said:


> I don't know about that man, so far I been to 3 States in the USA and I could say that the road conditions weren't even close to the time when I was in Iran, which is quite strange. I had to buy a truck because of the road conditions.
> 
> I'm in the cinema watching American Sniper! You seen it yet bro?


lol I had free tickets and we argued over the movie for half an hour. I didn't want to see American sniper (can't stand "murica **** yeah" type movies. Instead we watched the new Hunger Games movie. Gotta say, I'm a huge fan of the series. It hits close to home. Reminds me of Iran and my time in dabestan and rahnamai (all the shit they made us do, the brainwashing etc...).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

salam
alan radio migoft mese inkeh bazikon Iraq bekhatereh doping az tarafeh fifa mahrom boudeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> salam
> alan radio migoft mese inkeh bazikon Iraq bekhatereh doping az tarafeh fifa mahrom boudeh.


Salam
Are, ehtemalesh hast Iran barandeie bazi elam beshe. Age beshe chi mishe! Albate ma az in shansa nadarim.



rmi5 said:


> Chera agha?
> Albatteh man haghighatesh baazi haye Iran ra nadidam ke betounam daghigh nazar bedam, vali be nazar ke eftezaah baazi kardan.



Bahse bazia nist, keyrosh dare bazikon misaze va ba in ravand fldar ayande nataiejesh to shahed khahim bud. Etefaghan iran bad bazi nakard, makhusan bazi ba Iraq ke he bazikon be an hagh ekhraj shod vali 2 bar be bazi bargashtan via akharesh ham be penalty bakhtan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Salam
> Are, ehtemalesh hast Iran barandeie bazi elam beshe. Age beshe chi mishe! Albate ma az in shansa nadarim.


nokteh mosbatesh ineh, akharesh in Kafashian be ye dardi khord.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> nokteh mosbatesh ineh, akharesh in Kafashian be ye dardi khord.



Eine okhtapus chambare zade ruie mize riasat, fekonam khode rohani ham nemitune barkenaresh kone. Diruz mosahebe kard goft be hich onvani estefa nemidam, khialetuno rahat konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Eine okhtapus chambare zade ruie mize riasat, fekonam khode rohani ham nemitune barkenaresh kone. Diruz mosahebe kard goft be hich onvani estefa nemidam, khialetuno rahat konam.


ro asab nist, englisish ham ke khobe, ki behtar az on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaalim




----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> salam
> alan radio migoft mese inkeh bazikon Iraq bekhatereh doping az tarafeh fifa mahrom boudeh.


Agha motmaenni doros shenidi?age intor bashe va teame Iran ta 2 saat baade mosabeghe shekayat karde bashe, natije bar migarde.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Agha motmaenni doros shenidi?age intor bashe va teame Iran ta 2 saat baade mosabeghe shekayat karde bashe, natije bar migarde.


areh fagat alan masaleh ineh ke be bazikon gofteh boudan ya na.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> nokteh mosbatesh ineh, akharesh in Kafashian be ye dardi khord.




nokhale bood , hala ba een harekat mosbat be "bi arzesh" ertegha peyda kard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> nokhale bood , hala ba een harekat mosbat be "bi arzesh" ertegha peyda kard


Kafashian's reaction to your post:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> Kafashian's reaction to your post:


agha ouna ke ghabul nemikonan , ama age bokonan , zaye nist injoori berim bala ? 

aragh badbakht jang zade hala be har soorati bord maru , dige een che maskhare bazie dar avordan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Agha motmaenni doros shenidi?age intor bashe va teame Iran ta 2 saat baade mosabeghe shekayat karde bashe, natije bar migarde.


Iraq won't be disqualified, even if the allegations are true. The reason is that Abdul Zahra played in all the games except the one against Palestine. So what should they do? Restart the competition? If only Iran benefits from it, then it won't be fair.

Another thing is that I'm pretty sure that the Asian Cup isn't a FIFA sanctioned tournament. That means FIFA will have no sway over the AFC over the matter, even if the allegation is true. The AFC will have to make a decision on its own and we all know they won't disqualify an arab team. 

At best we can hope for Zahra getting banned, but not Iraq getting disqualified.

Benjamin Williams, the cocksucker that gave the red card, has a massive reputation for being a cunt in Asia. He also loves to book players for diving. Anglophone people in general don't accept diving and play acting for even a second. As a professional, Pooladi should know all this. He should've known that as soon as he went down, he'd be risking a yellow for diving and simulation. Normally refs only give a warning, but not Ben Williams. This guy will give reds to the entire team if he has to and everybody that follows Asian football knows him and the reputation that he has. Pooladi was an absolute fool for diving and play acting. He was pushed, sure, but he went down like a little weak pussy and we paid for his stupidity. Ben Williams is a fucking cunt though, no question about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

جوابیه معاون رئیس جمهور و پاسخ کیهان
کد خبر: ۳۵۶۴۴
تاریخ: ۰۳ بهمن ۱۳۹۳ - ۲۳:۳۸

پس از انتشار گزارش خبری مستند و مهم درباره «طرح فضایی جدید دولت» و بازتاب‌های داخلی و خارجی دستور رئیس جمهور مبنی بر تکه تکه کردن بخش‌های مختلف سازمان فضایی کشور توأم با انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی که با استقبال رسانه‌های آمریکایی روبرو شده بود، آقای محمد شریعتمداری، معاون اجرایی رئیس جمهور جوابیه‌ای به کیهان ارسال کرده است که متن کامل آن را می‌خوانید؛
جناب آقای حسین شریعتمداری
مدیر مسئول محترم روزنامه کیهان
سلام علیکم
«با توجه به درج مطلب غیرواقعی با عنوان «تعطیلی پژوهشگاه فضایی ایران توسط دولت» ضمن آرزوی شفای عاجل برای جنابعالی دستور فرمایید توضیحات زیر با همان مشخصات در اولین شماره درج گردد.
1- دولت هیچ تصمیمی در انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی ایران نگرفته است.
2- اصولا تاسیس سازمان فضایی ایران محصول فکر افرادی است که در دولت یازدهم مشغول خدمت هستند و هیچ ربطی به دولت‌های نهم و دهم نداشته است.
3- دولت نهم با مصوبه شورای عالی اداری که به لحاظ تطبیق قانونی شبهه دارد، سازمان فضایی ایران را که در دولت هشتم تاسیس شده بود، از وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات که طبق قانون مسئولیت آن را برعهده داشت، منتزع و با الحاق پژوهشکده‌هایی از جمله پژوهشگاه هوا و فضا، پژوهشکده مهندسی جنگ جهاد و پژوهشکده تحقیقات ماهواره‌ای وزارت ارتباطات تحت نظر ریاست جمهوری قرار داده است.
4- با تشکیل دولت یازدهم و با بررسی‌هایی که در مورد موسسات مختلف تحت نظر نهاد ریاست جمهوری فربه شده حدود چهار هزار نفری (چهار برابر شده نسبت به دولت هشتم) صورت گرفت و با تکیه بر برخی اصول عقلانی، نظیر به حداقل رساندن موسسات و سازمان‌های وابسته به نهاد ریاست جمهوری، ایجاد انضباط مالی و اداری، جداسازی فعالیت‌های صف و ستاد یا تفکیک امر سیاست‌گذاری و نظارت و کنترل از اجرا، اقدامات اصلاحی گوناگونی را سامان داد.
از جمله این اصلاحات، بررسی‌های کارشناسانه در حوزه فعالیت‌های فضایی کشور بود و بر پایه این بررسی‌ها، پیشنهادات زیر به رئیس‌جمهور محترم ارائه شد تا در صورت موافقت ایشان با مراجع قانونی ذیربط به مورد اجرا گذاشته شود.
1- با توجه به صراحت قانون مصوب مجلس شورای اسلامی در مورد مسئولیت وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات، وزارتخانه مذکور مسئولیت سازمان فضایی ایران را طبق قانون برعهده گیرد و پژوهشگاه فضایی ایران وابسته به سازمان مذکور، به تبع این تصمیم به وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات متصل شود.
2- به دلیل الزام به تفکیک امور سیاست‌گذاری و نظارت و کنترل از امور اجرایی در حوزه فضا، در ساختار معاونت علمی و فناوری ریاست جمهوری، مرکزی به نام مرکز ملی فضایی کشور تاسیس و این مرکز مسئولیت‌های سیاست‌گذاری و نظارت و کنترل را با تفویض اختیارات از سوی ریاست شورای عالی فضایی کشور (رئیس‌جمهور محترم) برعهده گیرد.
با توجه به اینکه طی دوره کوتاه استقرار دولت یازدهم سازمان فضایی ایران با انجام یک عملیات حسابرسی از شفاف‌سازی حساب‌ها و قراردادها و پروژه‌ها و حساب‌‌های باز باقی مانده در طی شش سال گذشته، روند شفاف‌سازی و انتظام امور مالی را طی کرده است و در برخی از موارد، دستگاه‌های نظارتی و قضایی به رسیدگی تخلفات انجام شده مشغولند. نتیجه اجرایی شدن این تصمیمات ضمن ایجاد نظم و انضباط و جلوگیری از بروز وقایع نه چندان خوب اتفاقیه در حوزه مسائل مالی و سیاسی سازمان فضایی ایران در گذشته، حتما افزایش نرخ رشد علمی در حوزه فضایی کشور را موجب خواهد شد.
علاوه بر این اقدامات، فعالیت‌های جاری سازمان فضایی ایران با استفاده از دانشمندان و عناصر خدوم شاغل در سازمان، مستمرا پیگیری به طوری که در طی پانزده ماه گذشته با سه پرتاب به فضا، رشد علمی فضایی کشور روند پرشتاب‌تری داشته است و برنامه ده ساله فضایی کشور در طی این مدت از سوی کمیسیون فرعی شورای عالی فضایی مورد بازنگری قرار گرفته و برنامه پیشنهادی جدید آماده طرح در شورای عالی فضایی شده است.
علی‌ایحال به نظر می‌رسد یأس‌پراکنی و دروغ‌پردازی علیه فعالیت‌های دولت همچنان ادامه دارد و این آخرین باری نیست که جریده کیهان مطلبی را به دروغ به دولت نسبت می‌دهد.»
کیهان:
1- جوابیه ارسالی با توهین به مدیرمسئول کیهان آغاز شده (... ضمن آرزوی شفای عاجل برای جنابعالی!) که روش، «منحصربفرد»! و «رایج» دولت یازدهم در ناسزاگویی به منتقدان و فرار از پاسخگویی است که می‌گذاریم و می‌گذریم و تنها به این بسنده می‌کنیم که با ناسزاگویی نمی‌توانید کیهان را وادار به سکوت کنید.
2- گزارش کیهان مستند به نظرات علمی کارشناسان بود و در جوابیه آقای معاون تنها چیزی که دیده نمی‌شود، پاسخ به انتقادات کارشناسانه کیهان است و البته برای خالی نبودن عریضه به مسائلی اشاره شده که در گزارش کیهان نیامده بود. مثلا در هیچ یک از مطالب منتشره بحثی درباره تاسیس سازمان فضایی در دولت‌های نهم و دهم مطرح نشده و ظاهرا علاقمندی تهیه‌کنندگان جوابیه به ایجاد رزومه کاری، منجر به پرداختن به این موضوع شده است! البته در خبر منتشر شده در تاریخ 26 دی ماه سال جاری به انتقال مجموعه سازمان فضایی به ریاست جمهوری در دولت قبل اشاره شده که به نظر می‌رسد چون قابل انکار نبوده، جوابیه‌نویسان از کنار آن به سکوت و خاموشی گذشته‌اند!
3- آنچه در این جوابیه حقیقتا عجیب می‌نماید، انکار اصل ماجرای «انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی» و دفاع از رفتار غیرقابل توجیه دولت در جداسازی بخش‌های مختلف «سازمان فضایی کشور» از یکدیگر و الصاق هر بخش به زیرمجموعه‌ای متفاوت با شرح وظایفی جداگانه است. 
4- ظاهرا جوابیه‌نویسان حتی به خود زحمت مرور اخبار رسانه‌ها و روزنامه‌های حامی دولت را هم نداده‌اند وگرنه می‌دیدند که این رسانه‌ها - ظاهرا بدون هماهنگی و قبل از صدور دستور اخیر! و در اقدامی خودجوش!- از تصمیم دولت مبنی بر «انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی» حمایت کرده و درباره آن به ارائه نقطه نظرات علمی(!) روی آورده‌اند. کافی است جناب معاون اجرایی خبر «انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی با دستور رئیس‌جمهور» را در فضای اینترنت جستجو کنند تا ببینند که برای ارسال چنین جوابیه‌ای به کیهان،کمی دیر شده است و قبلا رسانه‌های حامی دولت چنین اقدامی را جشن گرفته بودند! خصوصا اینکه طرح دولت (صرفنظر از نام آن) از سوی آمریکایی‌ها و تحت عنوان «ایران برنامه فضایی‌اش را کنسل کرد» مورد استقبال قرار گرفته است!
5- کیهان در چند مورد با انتشار اخبار وگزارش‌های کارشناسی، نسبت به تصمیم متخذه درباره پژوهشگاه فضایی و بطور کلی سرنوشت صنعت هوا فضای کشور، اطلاع‌رسانی نمود. اما آنچه در جوابیه مذکور دیده نمی‌شود، نگاه علمی و پاسخ کارشناسانه به سوالات مطرح شده در کیهان است! البته به تجربه ثابت شده که انتظار نظر کارشناسی از دولت یازدهم انتظار نابجایی است و پاسخ هر سوالی با ادبیات خاص داده می‌شود!
6- اتخاذ تصمیمات غیرکارشناسی و صدور آراء ضد و نقیض در دولت یازدهم، رخداد تازه و جدیدی نیست. و فقط به عنوان یک نمونه می‌توان به اظهارات معاون اجرایی رئیس‌جمهور در تاریخ 23 مهر 1392 اشاره کرد که تصریح کرده بود؛ «با تصریح ریاست جمهوری، یکپارچگی سازمان فضایی ایران حفظ و با تشکیلات فعلی، زیرنظر معاونت اجرایی رئیس‌جمهور ادامه راه خواهد داد.» و معلوم نیست چرا اظهاراتی را که خود مطرح کرده است، امروزه نفی می‌کند؟! البته در آغاز دولت یازدهم نیز کمیته‌ای به سرپرستی اکبر ترکان (همان فردی که مدعی بود ایرانی‌ها تنها در پخت قورمه سبزی و آبگوشت بزباش قدرت رقابت با خارجی‌ها را دارند) تشکیل شده و قرار بود این کمیته نتایج تحقیقاتش درباره سازمان فضایی را اعلام کند! اگرچه پیشاپیش می‌توان نتایج تحقیقات کمیته‌ای که ترکان با این طرز فکر مسئول آن بوده را حدس زد.
7- در حالی که براساس تصمیمات رئیس‌جمهور انحلال و تکه تکه شدن پژوهشگاه فضایی کشور غیرقابل انکار است و اجزای آن شامل پژوهشگاه هوافضا به وزارت علوم و پژوهشکده مهندسی به جهاد دانشگاهی سپرده می‌شود و علاوه بر آن سازمان فضایی ایران و پژوهشکده تحقیقات فضایی ایران نیز به زیرمجموعه وزارت ارتباطات منتقل شده است! اصرار بر انکار این موضوع چه معنایی دارد!؟ اگر معنای این اخبار «تکه تکه کردن» و «فروپاشی» مجموعه سازمان‌های مجری برنامه فضایی کشورمان نیست، به نظر معاون اجرایی رئیس‌جمهور تحت چه عنوانی قابل تعریف است؟!
8- به نظر می‌رسد علت اصلی برآشفتگی معاون اجرایی رئیس‌جمهور در جوابیه ارسالی به کیهان توام با به کارگیری ادبیات رایج دولت یازدهم در «تعامل» با منتقدین(!) نیز ناشی از افشای زودهنگام زوایای پرونده‌ای است که فرجام آن تعطیلی برنامه فضایی ایران است، یعنی همان که ذوق‌زدگی آشکار آمریکایی‌ها را در پی داشت.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> جوابیه معاون رئیس جمهور و پاسخ کیهان
> کد خبر: ۳۵۶۴۴
> تاریخ: ۰۳ بهمن ۱۳۹۳ - ۲۳:۳۸
> 
> پس از انتشار گزارش خبری مستند و مهم درباره «طرح فضایی جدید دولت» و بازتاب‌های داخلی و خارجی دستور رئیس جمهور مبنی بر تکه تکه کردن بخش‌های مختلف سازمان فضایی کشور توأم با انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی که با استقبال رسانه‌های آمریکایی روبرو شده بود، آقای محمد شریعتمداری، معاون اجرایی رئیس جمهور جوابیه‌ای به کیهان ارسال کرده است که متن کامل آن را می‌خوانید؛
> جناب آقای حسین شریعتمداری
> مدیر مسئول محترم روزنامه کیهان
> سلام علیکم
> «با توجه به درج مطلب غیرواقعی با عنوان «تعطیلی پژوهشگاه فضایی ایران توسط دولت» ضمن آرزوی شفای عاجل برای جنابعالی دستور فرمایید توضیحات زیر با همان مشخصات در اولین شماره درج گردد.
> 1- دولت هیچ تصمیمی در انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی ایران نگرفته است.
> 2- اصولا تاسیس سازمان فضایی ایران محصول فکر افرادی است که در دولت یازدهم مشغول خدمت هستند و هیچ ربطی به دولت‌های نهم و دهم نداشته است.
> 3- دولت نهم با مصوبه شورای عالی اداری که به لحاظ تطبیق قانونی شبهه دارد، سازمان فضایی ایران را که در دولت هشتم تاسیس شده بود، از وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات که طبق قانون مسئولیت آن را برعهده داشت، منتزع و با الحاق پژوهشکده‌هایی از جمله پژوهشگاه هوا و فضا، پژوهشکده مهندسی جنگ جهاد و پژوهشکده تحقیقات ماهواره‌ای وزارت ارتباطات تحت نظر ریاست جمهوری قرار داده است.
> 4- با تشکیل دولت یازدهم و با بررسی‌هایی که در مورد موسسات مختلف تحت نظر نهاد ریاست جمهوری فربه شده حدود چهار هزار نفری (چهار برابر شده نسبت به دولت هشتم) صورت گرفت و با تکیه بر برخی اصول عقلانی، نظیر به حداقل رساندن موسسات و سازمان‌های وابسته به نهاد ریاست جمهوری، ایجاد انضباط مالی و اداری، جداسازی فعالیت‌های صف و ستاد یا تفکیک امر سیاست‌گذاری و نظارت و کنترل از اجرا، اقدامات اصلاحی گوناگونی را سامان داد.
> از جمله این اصلاحات، بررسی‌های کارشناسانه در حوزه فعالیت‌های فضایی کشور بود و بر پایه این بررسی‌ها، پیشنهادات زیر به رئیس‌جمهور محترم ارائه شد تا در صورت موافقت ایشان با مراجع قانونی ذیربط به مورد اجرا گذاشته شود.
> 1- با توجه به صراحت قانون مصوب مجلس شورای اسلامی در مورد مسئولیت وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات، وزارتخانه مذکور مسئولیت سازمان فضایی ایران را طبق قانون برعهده گیرد و پژوهشگاه فضایی ایران وابسته به سازمان مذکور، به تبع این تصمیم به وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات متصل شود.
> 2- به دلیل الزام به تفکیک امور سیاست‌گذاری و نظارت و کنترل از امور اجرایی در حوزه فضا، در ساختار معاونت علمی و فناوری ریاست جمهوری، مرکزی به نام مرکز ملی فضایی کشور تاسیس و این مرکز مسئولیت‌های سیاست‌گذاری و نظارت و کنترل را با تفویض اختیارات از سوی ریاست شورای عالی فضایی کشور (رئیس‌جمهور محترم) برعهده گیرد.
> با توجه به اینکه طی دوره کوتاه استقرار دولت یازدهم سازمان فضایی ایران با انجام یک عملیات حسابرسی از شفاف‌سازی حساب‌ها و قراردادها و پروژه‌ها و حساب‌‌های باز باقی مانده در طی شش سال گذشته، روند شفاف‌سازی و انتظام امور مالی را طی کرده است و در برخی از موارد، دستگاه‌های نظارتی و قضایی به رسیدگی تخلفات انجام شده مشغولند. نتیجه اجرایی شدن این تصمیمات ضمن ایجاد نظم و انضباط و جلوگیری از بروز وقایع نه چندان خوب اتفاقیه در حوزه مسائل مالی و سیاسی سازمان فضایی ایران در گذشته، حتما افزایش نرخ رشد علمی در حوزه فضایی کشور را موجب خواهد شد.
> علاوه بر این اقدامات، فعالیت‌های جاری سازمان فضایی ایران با استفاده از دانشمندان و عناصر خدوم شاغل در سازمان، مستمرا پیگیری به طوری که در طی پانزده ماه گذشته با سه پرتاب به فضا، رشد علمی فضایی کشور روند پرشتاب‌تری داشته است و برنامه ده ساله فضایی کشور در طی این مدت از سوی کمیسیون فرعی شورای عالی فضایی مورد بازنگری قرار گرفته و برنامه پیشنهادی جدید آماده طرح در شورای عالی فضایی شده است.
> علی‌ایحال به نظر می‌رسد یأس‌پراکنی و دروغ‌پردازی علیه فعالیت‌های دولت همچنان ادامه دارد و این آخرین باری نیست که جریده کیهان مطلبی را به دروغ به دولت نسبت می‌دهد.»
> کیهان:
> 1- جوابیه ارسالی با توهین به مدیرمسئول کیهان آغاز شده (... ضمن آرزوی شفای عاجل برای جنابعالی!) که روش، «منحصربفرد»! و «رایج» دولت یازدهم در ناسزاگویی به منتقدان و فرار از پاسخگویی است که می‌گذاریم و می‌گذریم و تنها به این بسنده می‌کنیم که با ناسزاگویی نمی‌توانید کیهان را وادار به سکوت کنید.
> 2- گزارش کیهان مستند به نظرات علمی کارشناسان بود و در جوابیه آقای معاون تنها چیزی که دیده نمی‌شود، پاسخ به انتقادات کارشناسانه کیهان است و البته برای خالی نبودن عریضه به مسائلی اشاره شده که در گزارش کیهان نیامده بود. مثلا در هیچ یک از مطالب منتشره بحثی درباره تاسیس سازمان فضایی در دولت‌های نهم و دهم مطرح نشده و ظاهرا علاقمندی تهیه‌کنندگان جوابیه به ایجاد رزومه کاری، منجر به پرداختن به این موضوع شده است! البته در خبر منتشر شده در تاریخ 26 دی ماه سال جاری به انتقال مجموعه سازمان فضایی به ریاست جمهوری در دولت قبل اشاره شده که به نظر می‌رسد چون قابل انکار نبوده، جوابیه‌نویسان از کنار آن به سکوت و خاموشی گذشته‌اند!
> 3- آنچه در این جوابیه حقیقتا عجیب می‌نماید، انکار اصل ماجرای «انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی» و دفاع از رفتار غیرقابل توجیه دولت در جداسازی بخش‌های مختلف «سازمان فضایی کشور» از یکدیگر و الصاق هر بخش به زیرمجموعه‌ای متفاوت با شرح وظایفی جداگانه است.
> 4- ظاهرا جوابیه‌نویسان حتی به خود زحمت مرور اخبار رسانه‌ها و روزنامه‌های حامی دولت را هم نداده‌اند وگرنه می‌دیدند که این رسانه‌ها - ظاهرا بدون هماهنگی و قبل از صدور دستور اخیر! و در اقدامی خودجوش!- از تصمیم دولت مبنی بر «انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی» حمایت کرده و درباره آن به ارائه نقطه نظرات علمی(!) روی آورده‌اند. کافی است جناب معاون اجرایی خبر «انحلال پژوهشگاه فضایی با دستور رئیس‌جمهور» را در فضای اینترنت جستجو کنند تا ببینند که برای ارسال چنین جوابیه‌ای به کیهان،کمی دیر شده است و قبلا رسانه‌های حامی دولت چنین اقدامی را جشن گرفته بودند! خصوصا اینکه طرح دولت (صرفنظر از نام آن) از سوی آمریکایی‌ها و تحت عنوان «ایران برنامه فضایی‌اش را کنسل کرد» مورد استقبال قرار گرفته است!
> 5- کیهان در چند مورد با انتشار اخبار وگزارش‌های کارشناسی، نسبت به تصمیم متخذه درباره پژوهشگاه فضایی و بطور کلی سرنوشت صنعت هوا فضای کشور، اطلاع‌رسانی نمود. اما آنچه در جوابیه مذکور دیده نمی‌شود، نگاه علمی و پاسخ کارشناسانه به سوالات مطرح شده در کیهان است! البته به تجربه ثابت شده که انتظار نظر کارشناسی از دولت یازدهم انتظار نابجایی است و پاسخ هر سوالی با ادبیات خاص داده می‌شود!
> 6- اتخاذ تصمیمات غیرکارشناسی و صدور آراء ضد و نقیض در دولت یازدهم، رخداد تازه و جدیدی نیست. و فقط به عنوان یک نمونه می‌توان به اظهارات معاون اجرایی رئیس‌جمهور در تاریخ 23 مهر 1392 اشاره کرد که تصریح کرده بود؛ «با تصریح ریاست جمهوری، یکپارچگی سازمان فضایی ایران حفظ و با تشکیلات فعلی، زیرنظر معاونت اجرایی رئیس‌جمهور ادامه راه خواهد داد.» و معلوم نیست چرا اظهاراتی را که خود مطرح کرده است، امروزه نفی می‌کند؟! البته در آغاز دولت یازدهم نیز کمیته‌ای به سرپرستی اکبر ترکان (همان فردی که مدعی بود ایرانی‌ها تنها در پخت قورمه سبزی و آبگوشت بزباش قدرت رقابت با خارجی‌ها را دارند) تشکیل شده و قرار بود این کمیته نتایج تحقیقاتش درباره سازمان فضایی را اعلام کند! اگرچه پیشاپیش می‌توان نتایج تحقیقات کمیته‌ای که ترکان با این طرز فکر مسئول آن بوده را حدس زد.
> 7- در حالی که براساس تصمیمات رئیس‌جمهور انحلال و تکه تکه شدن پژوهشگاه فضایی کشور غیرقابل انکار است و اجزای آن شامل پژوهشگاه هوافضا به وزارت علوم و پژوهشکده مهندسی به جهاد دانشگاهی سپرده می‌شود و علاوه بر آن سازمان فضایی ایران و پژوهشکده تحقیقات فضایی ایران نیز به زیرمجموعه وزارت ارتباطات منتقل شده است! اصرار بر انکار این موضوع چه معنایی دارد!؟ اگر معنای این اخبار «تکه تکه کردن» و «فروپاشی» مجموعه سازمان‌های مجری برنامه فضایی کشورمان نیست، به نظر معاون اجرایی رئیس‌جمهور تحت چه عنوانی قابل تعریف است؟!
> 8- به نظر می‌رسد علت اصلی برآشفتگی معاون اجرایی رئیس‌جمهور در جوابیه ارسالی به کیهان توام با به کارگیری ادبیات رایج دولت یازدهم در «تعامل» با منتقدین(!) نیز ناشی از افشای زودهنگام زوایای پرونده‌ای است که فرجام آن تعطیلی برنامه فضایی ایران است، یعنی همان که ذوق‌زدگی آشکار آمریکایی‌ها را در پی داشت.


Aghe in arajifo khoondi khob kholase kon. Copy/Paste kardan be darde ame joonet mikhore Soheil.


----------



## SOHEIL

^^^

گشادی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> ^^^
> 
> گشادی ؟


taze fahmidi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Iraq won't be disqualified, even if the allegations are true. The reason is that Abdul Zahra played in all the games except the one against Palestine. So what should they do? Restart the competition? If only Iran benefits from it, then it won't be fair.
> 
> Another thing is that I'm pretty sure that the Asian Cup isn't a FIFA sanctioned tournament. That means FIFA will have no sway over the AFC over the matter, even if the allegation is true. The AFC will have to make a decision on its own and we all know they won't disqualify an arab team.
> 
> At best we can hope for Zahra getting banned, but not Iraq getting disqualified.
> 
> Benjamin Williams, the cocksucker that gave the red card, has a massive reputation for being a cunt in Asia. He also loves to book players for diving. Anglophone people in general don't accept diving and play acting for even a second. As a professional, Pooladi should know all this. He should've known that as soon as he went down, he'd be risking a yellow for diving and simulation. Normally refs only give a warning, but not Ben Williams. This guy will give reds to the entire team if he has to and everybody that follows Asian football knows him and the reputation that he has. Pooladi was an absolute fool for diving and play acting. He was pushed, sure, but he went down like a little weak pussy and we paid for his stupidity. Ben Williams is a fucking cunt though, no question about it.


nokte ro nagerefti balam jan.

3 teami ke qablan ba aragh bazi kardand mitunestand ta do saat baad az bazi az aragh shekayat konan.una inkaro nakardand.Iran in karo kard.va age AFC qabul kone, faghat bazi Iran Aragh 3-0 be nafe ma mishe.shansesh albate ziad nist vali mishe omidvar bud.

Dar zemn, azizam bande be zabane shirine Farsi daram ba shoma bahs mikonam.


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> nokte ro nagerefti balam jan.
> 
> 3 teami ke qablan ba aragh bazi kardand mitunestand ta do saat baad az bazi az aragh shekayat konan.una inkaro nakardand.Iran in karo kard.va age AFC qabul kone, faghat bazi Iran Aragh 3-0 be nafe ma mishe.shansesh albate ziad nist vali mishe omidvar bud.
> 
> Dar zemn, azizam bande be zabane shirine Farsi daram ba shoma bahs mikonam.


Engilisi rahat tar az Fingilshe vase man, vase hamin aksare mogheha Englisi javab midan. 

Khob Jordan az koja bayad midoonest ke Zahra dopping karde (age vaghean karde)? Iran evidence dare, Jordan ke nadasht. Chejoori mitoonestan shekayat konan? 

Be har hal. Injaro donbal kon
BREAKING: Iraq Doping Scandal - Page 53


Age Jomhoori Eslami social website ha ro ban nemikard, alan koli mitoonestim estefade konim vase in masale. In safaro negah kon:
FFS we need to hurry. Hasht-Tag POLL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Engilisi rahat tar az Fingilshe vase man, vase hamin aksare mogheha Englisi javab midan.
> 
> Khob Jordan az koja bayad midoonest ke Zahra dopping karde (age vaghean karde)? Iran evidence dare, Jordan ke nadasht. Chejoori mitoonestan shekayat konan?
> 
> Be har hal. Injaro donbal kon
> BREAKING: Iraq Doping Scandal - Page 53
> 
> 
> Age Jomhoori Eslami social website ha ro ban nemikard, alan koli mitoonestim estefade konim vase in masale. In safaro negah kon:
> FFS we need to hurry. Hasht-Tag POLL!


Farsit etefaghan kheyli khube.be khodet talghin nakon magar na momkene kollan farsi baad az 10 20 sal yadet bere.

Masale ine ke FIFA mahrumyate in bazikon ro tayid karde ya na.age qablan in bazikono mahrum karde bashan, estefade az bazikone qeyre mojaz mahsub mishe va aragh bayad hazf she.hala teame Melli zerangi karde o mocheshuno gerefte.bayad did farda sobh che etefaghi miyofte.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

aslan masale baghie team ha nist. agheh madarekeshoun mostanad bashe chan ta ehtemal vojod dareh:
1. be bazikon va ya fedrasion Iraq elam shode bodeh gablan ke 100% Iraq hazf misheh. albateh in ehtemalesh kameh.
2. be bazikon elam nashode:

aghe be khatereh mohlat eteraz va defa az khod boudeh, gazieh kolan hichi be hichimishe va reval mosabeghat edameh peyda mikoneh
aghe AFC eshtebah kardeh. onvagt tasmim ba AFC hasteh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Farsit etefaghan kheyli khube.be khodet talghin nakon magar na momkene kollan farsi baad az 10 20 sal yadet bere.
> 
> Masale ine ke FIFA mahrumyate in bazikon ro tayid karde ya na.age qablan in bazikono mahrum karde bashan, estefade az bazikone qeyre mojaz mahsub mishe va aragh bayad hazf she.hala teame Melli zerangi karde o mocheshuno gerefte.bayad did farda sobh che etefaghi miyofte.


Farsi yadam nemire. Ghashang mitoonam bekhoonam, harf zadanam moshkeli nadaram. Vali ye jomle fingilish neveshtan 2 barabar tool mikeshe vasam to Engilisi. To kalam dige be engilisi fekr mikonam beja Farsi vase hamin jomlehaye Engilisi zoodtar miad ro zaboonam ta Farsi. 

Bayad hala bebinim. Man ke migam hata 1% ham shans nist. Iran to AFC ghodrati nadare. Jomhoori eslami ham bi poole va ham bi orze. Farhang politics ham ke mashallah dar hade North Korea, vase hamin controlle AFC daste keshvaraye arabie. Emkan nadare Aragh hazf she age decision daste AFC bashe. FIFA inja hich karast.



Ostad said:


> aslan masale baghie team ha nist. agheh madarekeshoun mostanad bashe chan ta ehtemal vojod dareh:
> 1. be bazikon va ya fedrasion Iraq elam shode bodeh gablan ke 100% Iraq hazf misheh. albateh in ehtemalesh kameh.
> 2. be bazikon elam nashode:
> 
> aghe be khatereh mohlat eteraz va defa az khod boudeh, gazieh kolan hichi be hichimishe va reval mosabeghat edameh peyda mikoneh
> aghe AFC eshtebah kardeh. onvagt tasmim ba AFC hasteh.


Inja ye assumption dari be kar mibari: ke vaghean doping etefagh oftade. Man harja negah mikonam faghad allegatione Iran ro mibinam. Confirmation hanooz nayoomade az FIFA, oomade?

lol PFDC is starting a revolution over this.
BREAKING: Iraq Doping Scandal - Page 57

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Abii said:


> Farsi yadam nemire. Ghashang mitoonam bekhoonam, harf zadanam moshkeli nadaram. Vali ye jomle fingilish neveshtan 2 barabar tool mikeshe vasam to Engilisi. To kalam dige be engilisi fekr mikonam beja Farsi vase hamin jomlehaye Engilisi zoodtar miad ro zaboonam ta Farsi.
> 
> Bayad hala bebinim. Man ke migam hata 1% ham shans nist. Iran to AFC ghodrati nadare. Jomhoori eslami ham bi poole va ham bi orze. Farhang politics ham ke mashallah dar hade North Korea, vase hamin controlle AFC daste keshvaraye arabie. Emkan nadare Aragh hazf she age decision daste AFC bashe. FIFA inja hich karast.
> 
> 
> Inja ye assumption dari be kar mibari: ke vaghean doping etefagh oftade. Man harja negah mikonam faghad allegatione Iran ro mibinam. Confirmation hanooz nayoomade az FIFA, oomade?
> 
> lol PFDC is starting a revolution over this.
> BREAKING: Iraq Doping Scandal - Page 57


ettefag oftadeh to bazi Teraktor sazi boud ke in bazikon doping kardeh boud. etefagan natijeh doping ro ham fifa taeed kardeh boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

@Abii

The difference is the Japanese or the Jordanians did not make notify anything about this doping at least 2 hours before the match!
Iran notified Fifa and AFC about this doping issue well before the match. Thus, Iran is legible to go to the semi finals and if the Iraqis are disqualified. This does not however apply to the Jordanians or Japanese.

As I said before, there is ZERO reason why the Iraqis should not get declassified if the evidence is presented to the AFC.
However, these AFC scums probably will not rule in favour of Iran even if it means going against their own rules. Even if we were to offer them high quality saudi soosmar for their munching, they'll still rule against Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

The Last of us said:


> @Abii
> 
> The difference is the Japanese or the Jordanians did not make notify anything about this doping at least 2 hours before the match!
> Iran notified Fifa and AFC about this doping issue well before the match. Thus, Iran is legible to go to the semi finals and if the Iraqis are disqualified. This does not however apply to the Jordanians or Japanese.
> 
> As I said before, there is ZERO reason why the Iraqis should not get declassified if the evidence is presented to the AFC.
> However, these AFC scums probably will not rule in favour of Iran even if it means going against their own rules. Even if we were to offer them high quality saudi soosmar for their munching, they'll still rule against Persians.


Two things the Iraqis can say, which are valid, is that:

1) Zahra was issued a player card and therefore he was allowed to play by the AFC and that,

2) Iraq was never notified by either FIFA or the AFC.

The second point is an assumption by me, but if they were notified do you think they would have played him? I don't think so. So there's a good chance that even the Iraqis didn't know.

Guys, deletoono saboon nazanin. Zahra will get banned, not the whole team.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Vali chi misheha. Age Iran bere bala man miram to balkon baba karam miraghsam. Khoobe goftam deletoono saboon nazanin, hala khodam jav gir shodam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaalim

Abii said:


> Two things the Iraqis can say, which are valid, is that:
> 
> 1) Zahra was issued a player card and therefore he was allowed to play by the AFC and that,
> 
> 2) Iraq was never notified by either FIFA or the AFC.
> 
> The second point is an assumption by me, but if they were notified do you think they would have played him? I don't think so. So there's a good chance that even the Iraqis didn't know.
> 
> Guys, deletoono saboon nazanin. Zahra will get banned, not the whole team.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Vali chi misheha. Age Iran bere bala man miram to balkon baba karam miraghsam. Khoobe goftam deletoono saboon nazanin, hala khodam jav gir shodam.



@Abii I understand your hostility towards the regime, but you are such a self hating person, that you have lost all dignity. Even a dog is loyal to its master.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Two things the Iraqis can say, which are valid, is that:
> 
> 1) Zahra was issued a player card and therefore he was allowed to play by the AFC and that,
> 
> 2) Iraq was never notified by either FIFA or the AFC.
> 
> The second point is an assumption by me, but if they were notified do you think they would have played him? I don't think so. So there's a good chance that even the Iraqis didn't know.
> 
> Guys, deletoono saboon nazanin. Zahra will get banned, not the whole team.


Agha ma ke chizi bara az das dadan nadarim.gerye zarimonam ke kardim.ya farda Iran mitereke az shadi ya hichi.

Aslan shayad bekhatere nadavari un martike, be nafe iran ray bedan. dar zemn hamin etefagh chand sal pish tu finale javanane asia beyne Iran o Aragh oftad.aragh shekayat kard va etefaghan shekayateshun javab dad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Zaalim said:


> @Abii I understand your hostility towards the regime, but you are such a self hating person, that you have lost all dignity. Even a dog is loyal to its master.


lool hala in koon nashosteye pakestaniyam vase man adam shode. ah ah nefrat daram az in mojodate nekbat. Mese pashe ham rikhtan hame jaye in Canada. 

@Zaalim Sod off before I shove my Persian doodool right up your nether region. You don't even know what we're talking about here.



kollang said:


> Agha ma ke chizi bara az das dadan nadarim.gerye zarimonam ke kardim.ya farda Iran mitereke az shadi ya hichi.
> 
> Aslan shayad bekhatere nadavari un martike, be nafe iran ray bedan. dar zemn hamin etefagh chand sal pish tu finale javanane asia beyne Iran o Aragh oftad.aragh shekayat kard va etefaghan shekayateshun javab dad.


Rast migi. 
Ino negah kon. yekhode omidvar konandas. 
http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/01/24/6a355aa7c2bf83767485086a5e52a886.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

Abii said:


> @Zaalim Sod off before I shove my Persian doodool right up your nether region. You don't even know what we're talking about here.



I simply stated my opinion, you hairy wife beating animal. Please learn some manners.Otherwise I shove that kir right up your not so friendly side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@Abii

Dame karbaraye PF forum garm.Cheqadr qeyrat daran ru team melli.Khodayish hagham daran chon team melli ham qeyrat dare ru Iran. kheyli qeyrati bazi kardan ba aragh.hagheshun kheyli bishtar az inas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> @Abii
> 
> Dame karbaraye PF forum garm.Cheqadr qeyrat daran ru team melli.Khodayish hagham daran chon team melli ham qeyrat dare ru Iran. kheyli qeyrati bazi kardan ba aragh.hagheshun kheyli bishtar az inas.


Mardome kharej az Iran az gheyrati tarin va tahsil karde tarin gheshre jameye Iran hastan. Maha Iran vasamoon bishtar az shomaha ahamiyat dare, vase hamin hamamoon zede in regime nekbat vare terroristi hastim. Gheyrat mikhay, boro Persianfootball.com, bigsoccer.com, twitter etc... Hame Iroonihayi ke biroon az Iran hastan ba chango dandoon az Iran defa mikonan, vali mese separ vay misan joloye regime kasife terroristiye jomhoori eslami. 

Man be doostaye Chini, canadayi etc... hame text zadam goftam ro twitter ino retweet konan: #Asiacupjustice looooool. Do saate daram kal kal mikonam ba dooste chinim ke Twitter account dorost kone, belakhare kard lol

btw, khabarnegaraye BBC Persian daran ba Twitter accountaye khodeshoon retweet mikonan. Be Mark Bosnich etc... hame email zadan goftan retweet kone lol

Ro Instagrame AFC 40,000 ta post hast alan hame Irania.

Tritta Parsi ham oomad. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559081886824550400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

hahaha! trita Parsi is even taking part

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Shadmehr Aghili retweeted. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559081011825225728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Tritta Parsi ham oomad.


is it a he or a she ? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Jesus man! I thought the effort of the guys in Persian football forum would be fully in vain but it seems some known Iranians have joined in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

The Last of us said:


> Jesus man! I thought the effort of the guys in Persian football forum would be fully in vain but it seems some known Iranians have joined in.


My grandfather just sent me a text over viber telling me to go and support the effort on Twitter lmaooo. I don't have Twitter, my grandfather does. **** MY LIFE loool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Gheyrat mikhay


gheyrat mikhay boro lab marz jolo judullah vaisa , na mese amsaal to faghat tou cyber space shir bashan 

gheyrat mikhay 500000 shahid jang , na persianfootball.com


----------



## Abii

Please distribute the below correspondence to any reporter, freelancer, media outlet you are aware of or have the direct email address of. Noise and media can be the type of pollution to choke the corrupt Asian Football Federation:


*To whom it may concern, 

I hope this message finds you well. I am writing in regards to the on-going development in the past 24 hours involving the three following parties: FIFA, Asian Football Federation (AFC) and Iran Football Federation (IFF). 

After one of Asian continent's most intense rivalry ended with immense controversy, immediately upon conclusion (Iran vs Iraq football match) , there have been news pertaining to doping allegations against an Iraqi player - deemed ineligible. This news is not only controversial, given the context of the match, but unprecedented due to the nature of current governing body. 

The possibility of a reversed call to allow a team back into the tournament will be one of the greatest turning points as dictated by FIFA courts and escalated by Iranian officials against ineligible player from Iraq (Alaa Abdul Zahra). 

The consequences and turn of events should receive greater coverage as the sporting arena is turning its attention to Australia 2015 and the tournament's credibility has been questioned in absence of any actions by FIFA. As a result, FIFA and other governing bodies have turned their attention to this case. For your reference, this is one of the earliest pieces of coverage about this particular circumstance as published by SBS in the following link: http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/artic...ligible-player

We urge you to please consider the value of coverage for this on-going and unprecedented decision pending from FIFA. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Mardome kharej az Iran az gheyrati tarin va tahsil karde tarin gheshre jameye Iran hastan. Maha Iran vasamoon bishtar az shomaha ahamiyat dare, vase hamin hamamoon zede in regime nekbat vare terroristi hastim. Gheyrat mikhay, boro Persianfootball.com, bigsoccer.com, twitter etc... Hame Iroonihayi ke biroon az Iran hastan ba chango dandoon az Iran defa mikonan, vali mese separ vay misan joloye regime kasife terroristiye jomhoori eslami.
> 
> Man be doostaye Chini, canadayi etc... hame text zadam goftam ro twitter ino retweet konan: #Asiacupjustice looooool. Do saate daram kal kal mikonam ba dooste chinim ke Twitter account dorost kone, belakhare kard lol
> 
> btw, khabarnegaraye BBC Persian daran ba Twitter accountaye khodeshoon retweet mikonan. Be Mark Bosnich etc... hame email zadan goftan retweet kone lol
> 
> Ro Instagrame AFC 40,000 ta post hast alan hame Irania.
> 
> Tritta Parsi ham oomad.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559081886824550400


Afarin damet garm, bro.

Kheyli kari ke karbaraye PF qashange.hata age natije nagirim, in ettehado taassobe Irani ha ro nemishe faramush kard.ba in javvi ke doros shode man ke khabam nemibare.

@AZADPAKISTAN2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

I think if the team Meli guys realised what is happening in Cyber space for them...They would be in tears.
If football was won or lost on passion, Iran would have won the world cup many times already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> gheyrat mikhay boro lab marz jolo judullah vaisa , na mese amsaal to faghat tou cyber space shir bashan
> 
> gheyrat mikhay 500000 shahid jang , na persianfootball.com


Dige dorane hakhamaneshi tamoom shode jigar. Tizi gerftan dast raftan joloye doshman Kare mardom Kore shomali va jang zadaye Jomhoori Eslami va Araghe. Gharne 21im, na 12. Bache 12 sale ferestadan jolo marz behesh kelide behesht dadan ke az ro mine rad she gheyrat nist.

Gheyrat ineke az ye sahra, Dubai sakht. Gheyrat yani az keshvari ke toosh 30 million, 30 million adam az goshnegi mimord, China sakht. Gheyrat yani oomadan to ghotbe shomal bedoone lebase garm va Canada sakhtan. Gheyrat yani in chiza, na laat bazi, arab bazi, khorafat, jang, hemaghat, badbakhti va goshnegi.



kollang said:


> Afarin damet garm, bro.
> 
> Kheyli kari ke karbaraye PF qashange.hata age natije nagirim, in ettehado taassobe Irani ha ro nemishe faramush kard.ba in javvi ke doros shode man ke khabam nemibare.
> 
> @AZADPAKISTAN2009


Spelling mistake dare oon. I copy pasted it from PFDC. Have to fix all the grammar mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Afarin damet garm, bro.
> 
> Kheyli kari ke karbaraye PF qashange.hata age natije nagirim, in ettehado taassobe Irani ha ro nemishe faramush kard.ba in javvi ke doros shode man ke khabam nemibare.
> 
> @AZADPAKISTAN2009


i doubt that azadpakistan can read farsi mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

lool Iroonia javgir tarin adamaye donyan haha
URGENT !!! Your help is needed!

Korean news site reporting now
한국 준결승 상대 바뀌나?…이란, 이라크 부정선수로 제소, 최신뉴스, 축구 : 네이버 스포츠

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> i doubt that azadpakistan can read farsi mate


LOL haha
I think he would be aware since half of our conversation is in English.anyway I am really javgir these moments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Send those emails guys. Make sure you CC the AFC so they see that you guys are sending emails. Here's AFC's email: 
*info@asiancup2015.com.au
media@the-afc.com*

BBC SPORT
sport.online@bbc.co.uk.

Bleacher Report
adickel@bleacherreport.com

Independent
newseditor@independent.co.uk

Metro
news.london@ukmetro.co.uk.

Reuters
Reuters Online Support : Submit a request for assistance

The Mirror UK:
[EMAIL]mirrornews@mirror.co.uk[/EMAIL] 

The Times:
Football Editors of The Times
@TonyEvansTimes
@OliverKayTimes

Daily Telegraph:
Football Correspondent
@henrywinter

readerseditor@thehindu.co.in
letters@thehindu.co.in
web.thehindu@thehindu.co.in
espnpr@espn.com


*MAKE SURE YOU CC THE AFC* along with these addresses.


Also there are feedback webpages of various sites like :

http://www.foxsportsasia.com/feedback


Use this format and be polite. 


*To whom it may concern, 

I hope this message finds you well. I am writing in regards to the on-going development in the past 24 hours involving the three following parties: FIFA, Asian Football Federation (AFC) and Iran Football Federation (IFF). 

After one of Asian continent's most intense rivalry ended with immense controversy, immediately upon conclusion (Iran vs Iraq football match) , there have been news pertaining to doping allegations against an Iraqi player - deemed ineligible. This news is not only controversial, given the context of the match, but unprecedented due to the nature of current governing body. 

The possibility of a reversed call to allow a team back into the tournament will be one of the greatest turning points as dictated by FIFA courts and escalated by Iranian officials against ineligible player from Iraq (Alaa Abdul Zahra). 

The consequences and turn of events should receive greater coverage as the sporting arena is turning its attention to Australia 2015 and the tournament's credibility has been questioned in absence of any actions by FIFA. As a result, FIFA and other governing bodies have turned their attention to this case. For your reference, this is one of the earliest pieces of coverage about this particular circumstance as published by SBS in the following link: http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/artic...ligible-player

We urge you to please consider the value of coverage for this on-going and unprecedented decision pending from FIFA. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

OMG you guys are so javgir  

bikhial shin baw  ok , manam be khatere @kollang mifrestam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

--------------------------------

Fax : 03-78757984
Email : media@fam.org.my

Malaysian FA

Korea Football Federation mail
kfainfo@kfa.or.kr

Indian FA
Fax +91-22-22841663

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> OMG you guys are so javgir
> 
> bikhial shin baw  ok , manam be khatere @kollang mifrestam


Dadasham haaaaamaaaaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Tweets about #AsianCupJustice hashtag on Twitter

lol I'd love to slap that grin off his face with my dick.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

haman10 said:


> i doubt that azadpakistan can read farsi mate



Give us a lesson of farsi.  
I want to know what you are plotting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

wohoooooooooo
کنفدراسیون فوتبال آسیا حضور بازیکن 'دوپینگی' عراق در بازی با ایران را بررسی می‌کند - BBC Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> Give us a lesson of farsi.
> I want to know what you are plotting.


we are campaigning for our team who got DC in AFC championship by referee's injustice 

wanna learn farsi ?

من همه افراد را دوست دارم

its your first lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

haman10 said:


> we are campaigning for our team who got DC in AFC championship by referee's injustice
> 
> wanna learn farsi ?
> 
> من همه افراد را دوست دارم
> 
> its your first lesson



What do you mean by that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> What do you mean by that ?


by what ? 

this is the first lesson in learning persian  no evil agenda behind it 

just kidding mate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

haman10 said:


> by what ?
> 
> this is the first lesson in learning persian  no evil agenda behind it
> 
> just kidding mate



That was suspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> That was suspect.


you mean suspicious ? 

i was kidding , get over it 

wazzup with you ? everything alright ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

haman10 said:


> you mean suspicious ?
> 
> i was kidding , get over it
> 
> wazzup with you ? everything alright ?



All is fine,it's just too cold though. 
what about you ?
It's sunny and hot over there i bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> It's sunny and hot over there i bet.


its really cold 

i live in a mountainous region of iran , its freezing cold here  no snow though , which is nerve wrecking

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Gabriel92 said:


> All is fine,it's just too cold though.
> what about you ?
> It's sunny and hot over there i bet.


You lost it, bro.just few days ago it was snowing, here.I live where the ski world cup was held

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> I live where the ski world cup was held


goddamit ! i really would love to give that shyte a try

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> goddamit ! i really would love to give that shyte a try


Its all fun, but sometimes it really doesnt end up nice.LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Well, Persianfootball servers finally went down. Way too many users.
PFDC : Best Hangout for Iranian Football Fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> Well, Persianfootball servers finally went down. Way too many users.
> PFDC : Best Hangout for Iranian Football Fans



Still working at my end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Still working at my end.


back online now

*بازگشت ایرانی ها به هتل محل اقامت تیم‌ملی*

* ايرانيان مقيم کانبرا که شب تلخي را پشت سر گذاشته بودند، با شنيدن اخبار مربوط به احتمال بازگشت ايران به جام‌ملت‌هاي آسيا دوباره به اطراف هتل تيم‌ملي در اين شهر بازگشته اند و ملي‌پوشان را تشويق مي‌ کنند.*

btw, apparently Ben Williams will be officiating in Iran in 3 months (Al Hilal vs Foolad-ACL). He'll be smart to call in sick that day. People need to drill him a new *** hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gilamard

down again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

SHET!! Im so nervous!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> SHET!! Im so nervous!


This Asian Cup will go down as the most memorable for me, whatever happens. 

Australia was a fantastic host. Every game had tens of thousands of spectators, no matter which sides were playing. Broadcasting and media were handled great. I was able to watch the games on demand in HD quality from my laptop and TV in English commentary (meaning no censorship from jomhoori eslami or having to deal with arabic commentary). Iran was in a great form. We scored against UAE in the 91st minute. The game against Iraq was an absolute clusterfuck of emotions. Today I wake up and I end up on Twitter sending twits at a thousand miles an hour and sending emails to journalists. As I write this there's a chance that we can somehow miraculously find our way back in it. 

What a tournament it has been. The game against AUS in 97 was the reason I became a football fan. It seems AUS has again provided the goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii




----------



## haman10

Now they want to ban the poor iraqi player for life. I'm pretty sure this is not what we wanted 

He did an stupid thing but he Difinitely didn't deserve to be banned for life


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


>



Abii jan, in baraaye vaghti hast ke az ghabl player moshakhkhas baasheh ke baraaye baazi kardan, ineligible hast. Ghanoun, be naf' e Iraq hast.
In maskhareh baazihaa va naneh man gharibam baazi haye inhaa, faghat baraaye poushoundan e baazi ye gand va hazf shodaneshoun hast  Avval ke gir daadan be oun australiaye daavar, ke tasmimesh dorost boud, haalaa ham in dalghak baazi ye jadid ra raah andaakhtan  Ageh 1% az in energy ke baraaye in dalghak baazi ha mizaaran ra baraaye dorost baazi kardan mizaashtan, alaan vaz'eshoun in naboud



Serpentine said:


> Bahse bazia nist, keyrosh dare bazikon misaze va ba in ravand fldar ayande nataiejesh to shahed khahim bud. Etefaghan iran bad bazi nakard, makhusan bazi ba Iraq ke he bazikon be an hagh ekhraj shod vali 2 bar be bazi bargashtan via akharesh ham be penalty bakhtan.



Aziz jan, man ke baazikon e be dard bekhor e jadidi nemibinam. Tou in 4 saal ham ke kollan yek tactic e jadid, be gheyr az baazi kharaab kardan va defaa', nadidam. 
Mote'assefaaneh, har kasi ke miyaad Iran, ageh zerang baasheh, sari' Irani ha va ehsaasaati boudaneshoun ra mishnaaseh va sareshoun kolaah mizaareh. in mardak e porteghaali ham yek charlatan e be tamaam ma'naa hast.


----------



## Zaalim

@Abii 

My bad for saying that to you bro. I felt that you were just being unfair to your country, and to a lot of the Iranian members here. Anyways, you know I consider you a friend. My apologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Zaalim said:


> @Abii
> 
> My bad for saying that to you bro. I felt that you were just being unfair to your country, and to a lot of the Iranian members here. Anyways, you know I consider you a friend. My apologies.


he deserved it


----------



## haman10

@New salam azizam . WCB 

missed you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Hey haman,
how are u, dude?
missed u 2 bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Hey haman,
> how are u, dude?
> missed u 2 bro


mamnun dadash  hame chi khoobe , khoda ru shokr .

aslan ma ke nafahmidim chera vase 1 mah rafti , vali hala ke bargashti begoo bebinam , che khabara ? 

hanooz dari raisin mikari ?  is everything alright ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

hehehe
che zood gozasht
hame inja khooban?
dashtam mididam @Abii va @rmi5 ke soro moro gondan.
Ya, dear bro, we are both back

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> we are both back


which both ? 

you and your charm ?  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Haman you'd better keep that quiet, man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> hehehe
> che zood gozasht
> hame inja khooban?
> dashtam mididam @Abii va @rmi5 ke soro moro gondan.
> Ya, dear bro, we are both back



Salam, Che tori New jan?
England hasti? ishaallaa ke hesaabi khosh migzareh 
Case e mored e nazar chi shod? Mrs. New ra pasandidi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

@New Welcome back. Koja rafteh boodi keh inqad behet khosh gozasht?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Salam, Che tori New jan?
> England hasti? ishaallaa ke hesaabi khosh migzareh
> Case e mored e nazar chi shod? Mrs. New ra pasandidi?


Hi, bro.
No dude, I am in Tehran (to do some personal stuff). 
At the moment, we've got just one, being tourist around. 
I've lost my beloved privacy, but I think with a good worth price.



Daneshmand said:


> Koja rafteh boodi keh inqad behet khosh gozasht?


Just, far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Hi, bro.
> No dude, I am in Tehran (to do some personal stuff).
> At the moment, we've got just one, being tourist around.
> I've lost my beloved privacy, but I think with a good worth price.


VAAAY !!! tabrik  tabrik agha , shoma ham are ?  hahahahah 

@kollang @Serpentine @ResurgentIran 

Wish you all the best bro , all the best . be paye ham pir shin dadash . 

ba arezooye behtarin ha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Hi, bro.
> No dude, I am in Tehran (to do some personal stuff).
> At the moment, we've got just one, being tourist around.
> I've lost my beloved privacy, but I think with a good worth price.
> 
> 
> Just, far away.



Khob. Manzoor ineh keh behet khosh gozashteh basheh. Nooshe joonet. Ma hasood nistim.

@New Tabrik New jan. Na davati na shirnie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> VAAAY !!! tabrik  tabrik agha , shoma ham are ?  hahahahah


hehe, thank u bro.
in fereshteee hast ke nasib hameye adamhaye khoshbakht mishe. 



Daneshmand said:


> Tabrik New jan. Na davati na shirnie.


merci azizam. 
adress bede post konam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Holy makarony!
@New is in da moodafookin house!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> hehe, thank u bro.
> in fereshteee hast ke nasib hameye adamhaye khoshbakht mishe.
> 
> 
> merci azizam.
> adress bede post konam



Vaqean rast migi. adam khoshbakht nist ta ye fereshte biad to zendegish. 

Bazam tabrik. Shokhi mikardam. ta Canada bereseh kapak mizaneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

ResurgentIran said:


> Holy makarony!
> @New is in da moodafookin house!!


lol, how r u dude?
That was just the most odd greeting I have faced in the past 2 3 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Hi, bro.
> No dude, I am in Tehran (to do some personal stuff).
> At the moment, we've got just one, being tourist around.
> I've lost my beloved privacy, but I think with a good worth price.
> 
> 
> Just, far away.



Congratz bro  That's a very good news 
Then, I guess you wanna come back to UK to join Mrs. New soon?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Vaqean rast migi. adam khoshbakht nist ta ye fereshte biad to zendegish.
> 
> Bazam tabrik. Shokhi mikardam. ta Canada bereseh kapak mizaneh.


Thanks mate.
Oh Canada, I was thinking about Islamabad, ,
Just kidding, my dear Iranian bro.
BTW I think I owe you an apology dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@New

Welcome back bro, it's been a long time.
It seems you have joined the chickens too (doesn't even make sense in English,lol)

Congratulations, wish you both all the best. It's a camel that sleeps on all our front doors or as others say, it's a camel that sleeps on all of us. 


I'd like also to send my condolences to your singularity, you'll be always remembered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Congratz bro  That's a very good news
> Then, I guess you wanna come back to UK to join Mrs. New soon?


Lol, thank you bro.
Right now, Mrs. New is asleep on my beloved bed, and I am chatting lied on my couch covered by a piece of blanket. 
Oh where are the feminists now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Lol, thank you bro.
> Right now, Mrs. New is asleep on my beloved bed, and I am chatting lied on my couch covered by a piece of blanket.
> Oh where are the feminists now.



 So, you guys are in your honeymoon? 
Wish you guys 1000+ years of happiness, and prosperity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> I'd like also to send my condolences to your singularity, you'll be always remembered.


lol, that's definitely, a part of my past, that's gonna be missed the most.


Serpentine said:


> Congratulations, wish you both all the best. It's a camel that sleeps on all our front doors or as others say, it's a camel that sleeps on all of us.


Thanks dude, camel, chicken or angel, that's what we are happily dealing with at the moment.



rmi5 said:


> So, you guys are in your honeymoon?


Can't be exactly called the honeymoon. but something like that.



rmi5 said:


> Wish you guys 1000+ years of happiness, and prosperity


me wish u 2 man, thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey @New ,

congratz 

You were the one mourning for me a couple of months ago and here you are  .

Let me know whenever you needed a place to run / hide , etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haha @New congrats. I thought you were going to engilis to visit your sister. Are you in Iran now or engilis? I'm confused. Congrats man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

The SiLent crY said:


> Hey @New ,
> 
> congratz
> 
> You were the one mourning for me a couple of months ago and here you are  .
> 
> Let me know whenever you needed a place to run / hide , etc


hehehe, dude, still the blame is all on you, you were the one planted the seeds of doubts. 
BTW, thanks for the offer keep it checked dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

hahahahaha lmao
@New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @rahi2357 
* گل واژه ها؛ قسمت دوم: چگونه شوهر خود را تحریک کنید *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Abii said:


> haha @New congrats. I thought you were going to engilis to visit your sister. Are you in Iran now or engilis? I'm confused. Congrats man.


hey man,
You were thinking right. atish ha hamishe az ye ja boland mishe, the most dangerous threat to the existence of a man is his sister.  
A planed trip, a planed coincidence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> hahahahaha lmao
> @New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @rahi2357
> * گل واژه ها؛ قسمت دوم: چگونه شوهر خود را تحریک کنید *


----------



## New

Abii said:


> hahahahaha lmao
> @New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @rahi2357
> * گل واژه ها؛ قسمت دوم: چگونه شوهر خود را تحریک کنید *


ewwww, disgusting, shamefully disgusting. 
That's like teaching people how to breath.

dear @Horus,
I think you haven't read the article in full.
The doubt essential to faith
That's not theology, by any stretch of imagination, as the writer clearly emphasizes that she is an agnostic Jew. If anything to be called the article shall be recognized as a pathology on the roots of ME problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> hahahahaha lmao
> @New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @rahi2357
> * گل واژه ها؛ قسمت دوم: چگونه شوهر خود را تحریک کنید *




Kollan in akhoundaa ba 4 ta "zaraba zarabaa zarabou" ke khoundan, raaje' be har chiz ezhaar e nazar mikonan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@New 


























Holllllllllllly emam zaade bijan !!!!!!!!!!! WELCOMEEEEEEEEEE BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKK 

BAH BAH SHAA DOOMAAD MOBARAAAKEEE   JINGO JINGE SAAZ MIAD............ AZ BAALOY SHIRAZ MIAD............. SHAAZDE DOOMAD GHAM MAKHOR .........AROOSET BA NAAZ MIAD ...YAR MOBARAK BAADAA ISHALA MOBARAK BAADAA 



Abii said:


> گل واژه ها؛ قسمت دوم: چگونه شوهر خود را تحریک کنید

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New
> 
> View attachment 186755
> 
> 
> View attachment 186752
> 
> View attachment 186756
> 
> 
> View attachment 186757
> 
> 
> View attachment 186758
> 
> 
> Holllllllllllly emam zaade bijan !!!!!!!!!!! WELCOMEEEEEEEEEE BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> BAH BAH SHAA DOOMAAD MOBARAAAKEEE   JINGO JINGE SAAZ MIAD............ AZ BAALOY SHIRAZ MIAD............. SHAAZDE DOOMAD GHAM MAKHOR .........AROOSET BA NAAZ MIAD ...YAR MOBARAK BAADAA ISHALA MOBARAK BAADAA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186760


Thanks man, I missed you so much, bro.






It's too complicated bro. This is the first time she is this much far from her family, and oh man I feel the responsibility 
Oh the responsibility 
Apart from her ridiculously fun farsi accent, that has been considered the noghl va nabat in each party we've been so far, here, everything is dreamingly pleasable.
I hope you guys all the best, too.
And to see what you guys have missed so far I hope you guys all the "in relation" status ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

New said:


> lol, how r u dude?
> That was just the most odd greeting I have faced in the past 2 3 days.



Im good man. Nice to see you back in the forum!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Thanks man, I missed you so much, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's too complicated bro. This is the first time she is this much far from her family, and oh man I feel the responsibility
> Oh the responsibility
> Apart from her ridiculously fun farsi accent, that has been considered the noghl va nabat in each party we've been so far, here, everything is dreamingly pleasable.
> I hope you guys all the best, too.
> And to see what you guys have missed so far I hope you guys all the "in relation" status ASAP.



Gotta agree here, those Iranians who are either born or raised in foreign countries have such a sweet Farsi accent. A mixture of Farsi and English, one of few language mixtures that is beautiful to hear. For example, a Russian speaking English may sound fun, but certainly not sweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> Gotta agree here, those Iranians who are either born or raised in foreign countries have such a sweet Farsi accent.* A mixture of Farsi and English,* one of few language mixtures that is beautiful to hear. For example, a Russian speaking English may sound fun, but certainly not sweet.



Tashakoaar deust azeez. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Tashakoaar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> It's too complicated bro. This is the first time she is this much far from her family, and oh man I feel the responsibility
> Oh the responsibility
> Apart from her ridiculously fun farsi accent, that has been considered the noghl va nabat in each party we've been so far, here, everything is dreamingly pleasable.
> I hope you guys all the best, too.
> And to see what you guys have missed so far I hope you guys all the "in relation" status ASAP.


Doesn't matter . if you give her pure and holy passion then you're the only place that feels like home bro  so keep it up . Get old beside each other ..means wish you two a happy life together .

Oh i love those sweet accents  .something like this ??? then i think vous êtes chanceux Bro .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@New

Mobarake shadumad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Gotta agree here, those Iranians who are either born or raised in foreign countries have such a sweet Farsi accent. A mixture of Farsi and English, one of few language mixtures that is beautiful to hear. For example, a Russian speaking English may sound fun, but certainly not sweet.


Man it's not like whether the accent is sweet or not, it's more like anything she is, is sweet.
I can't believe it's me talking this way, some month ago anyone talking this way to me the only answer he should be expected was , aaarrrgh.
But now, things are different, and the odd is I never noticed it changing.
I don't know if the word complicate is the right word here, but there are certain moments that things get different, and all you can do is just to accept the changes.
If you ask me now what do you feel lost at the moment in your life the most, I would say my singularity, my privacy, a home just full of me, but if you ask me at the same time what is your biggest fear at the moment, my answers still stay the same, singularity, a home just full of me.
That's the complication I am talking about.
However, I am not expecting you guys to understand what I'm talking about, , that's like explaining red and yellow to a born blind. 


rahi2357 said:


> Doesn't matter . if you give her pure and holy passion then you're the only place that feels like home bro  so keep it up . Get old beside each other ..means wish you two a happy life together


Is this really my cute little rahi? when did you grown up so fast? 
JK bro.
Thanks for the golden, heart warming advise. 

Time to sleep on the coach.
Night guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> However, I am not expecting you guys to understand what I'm talking about, , that's like explaining red and yellow to a born blind.




yeah fact of the matter is , we are all cheering for you now , but in our hearts we are scared . whats it like ? to be around somebody who is literally your second half ? when you cannot have any secrets ? when your partner in life has to know everything about you ? the things that even the dearest person in your whole life - your mother - is not aware of ? how does it feel to have someone closer to you than anyone else ?

TBH , marriage is extremely scary for me ! my 2 cents that i'll pass out during my wedding ! 

sorry for the long , dumb questions , but i know you feel me ! in our culture these kinds of questions are pretty normal 

for my part , i'm totally foreign to the world "love" i have never loved anyone (you know love love , not the love we have towards our family) and its an extremely odd concept to me 

good thing is that i have time to find the answers to all my questions till my early 30s -when its normal in my family to get married- or else i'll get dissed from the whole family all together . 



New said:


> Time to sleep on the coach.


don't you think its too early to have your first fight 

JK bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Man it's not like whether the accent is sweet or not, it's more like anything she is, is sweet.
> I can't believe it's me talking this way, some month ago anyone talking this way to me the only answer he should be expected was , aaarrrgh.
> But now, things are different, and the odd is I never noticed it changing.
> I don't know if the word complicate is the right word here, but there are certain moments that things get different, and all you can do is just to accept the changes.
> If you ask me now what do you feel lost at the moment in your life the most, I would say my singularity, my privacy, a home just full of me, but if you ask me at the same time what is your biggest fear at the moment, my answers still stay the same, singularity, a home just full of me.
> That's the complication I am talking about.
> However, I am not expecting you guys to understand what I'm talking about, , that's like explaining red and yellow to a born blind.
> 
> Is this really my cute little rahi? when did you grown up so fast?
> JK bro.
> Thanks for the golden, heart warming advise.
> 
> Time to sleep on the coach.
> Night guys.



Man, that post put tears in my eyes. 

It was very sweet, may all of us get cured from color blindness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Hello, I just wanted to share this beautiful picture with you bros





Saidnaya, Syria​
RESPECT

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Abii

Syrian Lion said:


> Hello, I just wanted to share this beautiful picture with you bros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saidnaya, Syria​
> RESPECT


And let me share this video with you, and the two guys that thanked your arab post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Abii said:


> And let me share this video with you, and the two guys that thanked your arab post.


Long Live IRAN! thanks for sharing the video with me!

There is no difference between us, we are one... now I know that you dislike other countries who call themselves Arabs, while in reality they are not Arabs, they are "Arabs", they are traitors, they betrayed their own countries and betrayed Arabism before they became enemies with you...

Now I respect you, and I respect your country, and you have every right in this world to love your country and only your country, just like I love my own country Syria...

you may disagree with me which is totally acceptable , or just be upset with me, but Syria and Iran are together, we are brothers... and I'm proud of this... I don't care what the governments of Syria and Iran have "business" together, politicians are politicians...

we the people of Syria and Iran have something else bringing us together, uniting us... it could be the wars, the sanctions the suffering and everything else, but we are together, we are one...

you have every right to disagree with me, but that opinion is not only mine, but majority of Syrians..

see for you, Iran is first , Iran is your love ( and it better be), and same with me,Syria is the first thing, I love Syria and it is my love...

LONG LIVE SYRIA IRAN BROTHERHOOD!

God Bless Syria! God Bless Iran!

P.S: I encourage you and everyone else to look over the Iranian-"Arab" feud... look at the bright side... and yes things wont change overnight... Like I said, it hurts me that those "Arabs" destroyed our name in the world... please I ask you all to know the difference between true Arab, and fake "Arab" who sold their Arabism long time ago to the west... those "Arabs" hate real Arabs more than they hate you, just to let you know , because those Arabs are against them and against their betrayal...

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> Long Live IRAN! thanks for sharing the video with me!
> 
> There is no difference between us, we are one... now I know that you dislike other countries who call themselves Arabs, while in reality they are not Arabs, they are "Arabs", they are traitors, they betrayed their own countries and betrayed Arabism before they became enemies with you...
> 
> Now I respect you, and I respect your country, and you have every right in this world to love your country and only your country, just like I love my own country Syria...
> 
> you may disagree with me which is totally acceptable , or just be upset with me, but Syria and Iran are together, we are brothers... and I'm proud of this... I don't care what the governments of Syria and Iran have "business" together, politicians are politicians...
> 
> we the people of Syria and Iran have something else bringing us together, uniting us... it could be the wars, the sanctions the suffering and everything else, but we are together, we are one...
> 
> you have every right to disagree with me, but that opinion is not only mine, but majority of Syrians..
> 
> see for you, Iran is first , Iran is your love ( and it better be), and same with me,Syria is the first thing, I love Syria and it is my love...
> 
> LONG LIVE SYRIA IRAN BROTHERHOOD!
> 
> God Bless Syria! God Bless Iran!
> 
> P.S: I encourage you and everyone else to look over the Iranian-"Arab" feud... look at the bright side... and yes things wont change overnight... Like I said, it hurts me that those "Arabs" destroyed our name in the world... please I ask you all to know the difference between true Arab, and fake "Arab" who sold their Arabism long time ago to the west... those "Arabs" hate real Arabs more than they hate you, just to let you know , because those Arabs are against them and against their betrayal...


ignore that stupid racist A-hole .

he is anything but sane . my apologies .

Tnx bro for the amazing shot 

long live SYRIA 



Abii said:


> And let me share this video with you, and the two guys that thanked your arab post.


goshadi ham haddi dare mardtike yankii parast . moghe tavalod ba sar oftadi zamin ? khoon be maghzet nareside ? ya inke PMS dari har mah yebar injoori mishi ?

moshkelet chie to ? divoone


----------



## ResurgentIran

Syrian Lion said:


> Hello, I just wanted to share this beautiful picture with you bros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saidnaya, Syria​
> RESPECT



Amazing picture SL jan! 
Long live Iran and Syria!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

@Syrian Lion , is that fighter paying tribute to Our Lady of Saidnaya Monastery ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> Man it's not like whether the accent is sweet or not, it's more like anything she is, is sweet.
> I can't believe it's me talking this way, some month ago anyone talking this way to me the only answer he should be expected was , aaarrrgh.
> But now, things are different, and the odd is I never noticed it changing.
> I don't know if the word complicate is the right word here, but there are certain moments that things get different, and all you can do is just to accept the changes.
> If you ask me now what do you feel lost at the moment in your life the most, I would say my singularity, my privacy, a home just full of me, but if you ask me at the same time what is your biggest fear at the moment, my answers still stay the same, singularity, a home just full of me.
> That's the complication I am talking about.
> However, I am not expecting you guys to understand what I'm talking about, , that's like explaining red and yellow to a born blind.
> 
> Is this really my cute little rahi? when did you grown up so fast?
> JK bro.
> Thanks for the golden, heart warming advise.
> 
> Time to sleep on the coach.
> Night guys.


You sound scary these days .

Its a little bit weird to see an experienced guy like you speaking this way .

Take it easy and enjoy the best days of your life with your lady because these days will never come back .

By the way , pray for us as well 



Serpentine said:


> Man, that post put tears in my eyes.
> 
> It was very sweet, may all of us get cured from color blindness.



You really need a wife bro  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> You really need a wife bro  .



I was kidding man, I'm not planning on getting married now.

Vali shoar ham nemidam, az koja malum? Shaiad ma ham mese @New delemun ro dozdidan va ekhtiar az kaf dadim. Dg on moghe daste man nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

Syrian Lion said:


> Long Live IRAN! thanks for sharing the video with me!
> 
> There is no difference between us, we are one... now I know that you dislike other countries who call themselves Arabs, while in reality they are not Arabs, they are "Arabs", they are traitors, they betrayed their own countries and betrayed Arabism before they became enemies with you...
> 
> Now I respect you, and I respect your country, and you have every right in this world to love your country and only your country, just like I love my own country Syria...
> 
> you may disagree with me which is totally acceptable , or just be upset with me, but Syria and Iran are together, we are brothers... and I'm proud of this... I don't care what the governments of Syria and Iran have "business" together, politicians are politicians...
> 
> we the people of Syria and Iran have something else bringing us together, uniting us... it could be the wars, the sanctions the suffering and everything else, but we are together, we are one...
> 
> you have every right to disagree with me, but that opinion is not only mine, but majority of Syrians..
> 
> see for you, Iran is first , Iran is your love ( and it better be), and same with me,Syria is the first thing, I love Syria and it is my love...
> 
> LONG LIVE SYRIA IRAN BROTHERHOOD!
> 
> God Bless Syria! God Bless Iran!
> 
> P.S: I encourage you and everyone else to look over the Iranian-"Arab" feud... look at the bright side... and yes things wont change overnight... Like I said, it hurts me that those "Arabs" destroyed our name in the world... please I ask you all to know the difference between true Arab, and fake "Arab" who sold their Arabism long time ago to the west... those "Arabs" hate real Arabs more than they hate you, just to let you know , because those Arabs are against them and against their betrayal...


@Serpentine

Bro, this post of Syrian Lion really deserves a +

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Bro, this post of Syrian Lion really deserves a +



I don't give positive ratings much and I also forget to do so in many cases, but @Syrian Lion surely deserved a +1 from me, not only for that post, but some of his previous posts too. Thanks for reminding me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

@New forgive me for the late responce as i have been banned.

Congratulations on the marriage bro. A new chapter has started in your life. I hope we can see Junior New in the next year.  Grew old and be happy together with Mrs New.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

@New , Change your username to _Family Man_ .

That suits you well .


________


سلام بچه ها ،

اینجا کسی با برنامه های ساخت آرشیو فیلم تو کامپیوتر کار کرده ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> @New , Change your username to _Family Man_ .
> 
> That suits you well .
> 
> 
> ________
> 
> 
> سلام بچه ها ،
> 
> اینجا کسی با برنامه های ساخت آرشیو فیلم تو کامپیوتر کار کرده ؟



Nope, he need to have a kid to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Sinan said:


> Nope, he need to have a kid to do that.



you're wrong ,

When that happens _Big Daddy _suits him .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

The SiLent crY said:


> you're wrong ,
> 
> When that happens _Big Daddy _suits him .



No. I want to see baby @New

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> whats it like ? to be around somebody who is literally your second half


Dude, why should one marry a second half? I used to be previously, a pack of full version already. It's not about being a second half, cause that would be a bored to death sentence for the rest of life, neither it is a try to make the other one your second half version, cause I was already a fulfilling package, rather marriage is supposed for either side to be a try to become the other half of the next one, now it is the color blindness I was talking about previously, , dear @The SiLent crY, I need a little bit of help here bro.
dear @haman10 what I meant here was that, marriage is not supposed to be a match finding, rather it is a step to pass through yourself, trying to become a match, bro. Not sure if the message delivered or not, but I am sure that's the lowest I could get, trying to help you gang of blinds, though.


haman10 said:


> when your partner in life has to know everything about you ?


That's never gonna happen dude.


haman10 said:


> when you cannot have any secrets ?


That's another not true statement, I'll always gonna keep some secrets to myself man.


haman10 said:


> sorry for the long , dumb questions


Although the nature of questions, shows how far you guys are from the reality of the concept, but it will always be a pleasure for me, to be a little bit of help, if possible.



The SiLent crY said:


> You sound scary these days .


Oh, do I?


The SiLent crY said:


> Its a little bit weird to see an experienced guy like you speaking this way .


Oh, bro, you haven't seen nothing, , you can't even imagine how low I have managed to get these days. 


The SiLent crY said:


> Take it easy and enjoy the best days of your life with your lady because these days will never come back


Sure it's a bit of weird experience these days, but no doubt I'm enjoying every moment of it like never before, man.
However thanks for the good advise, man.



Serpentine said:


> Vali shoar ham nemidam, az koja malum? Shaiad ma ham mese @New delemun ro dozdidan va ekhtiar az kaf dadim. Dg on moghe daste man nist.


Keep dreaming bro, keep dreaming. 



Sinan said:


> Congratulations on the marriage bro.


Thanks dude, 


Sinan said:


> I hope we can see Junior New in the next year.


Ooops, it's already been considered a rushing into action drama, man, And I have no plan to make a tragedy one out of it bro. , little Junior, can sure wait for a couple of years, bro. 


Sinan said:


> Grew old and be happy together with Mrs New.


U 2 bro, thanks



The SiLent crY said:


> you're wrong ,
> 
> When that happens _Big Daddy _suits him .





Sinan said:


> No. I want to see baby @New


Big daddy or not, sure mr and mrs New aren't gonna cast that episode, not at least for the next couple of coming seasons, guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

@New congrats to marriage, didnt realised it earlier, wish you two a happy life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

@New 

تبریک میگم ... انشالله خدا نصیب ما هم بکنه از این نکبت خارج شیم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 Bro!! What happend to your post? I cant see it!

I can't see any of your quotes! I just get notifications for them!



rmi5 said:


> Anyway, what's up bro?


Nothing much my bro, I miss you guys, but I'm kinda getting raped by the workload, since they moved me to New York I couldn't catch my breath. I work from 730AM to 730PM, the money is very good but I can't use it!!! Because I'm working 24/7 even on the weekends sometimes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 Bro!! What happend to your post? I cant see it!
> 
> I can't see any of your quotes! I just get notifications for them!
> 
> 
> Nothing much my bro, I miss you guys, but I'm kinda getting raped by the workload, since they moved me to New York I couldn't catch my breath. I work from 730AM to 730PM, the money is very good but I can't use it!!! Because I'm working 24/7 even on the weekends sometimes!



Hi bro,
I did not quote your post. I guess the website is fucked again.
NYC is a good city, and has different attractions to enjoy.  You can go to clubs, or enlist in some sports or Yoga classes.  Then, You will have the chance to meet many Mrs. Militant Atheists 
so you are super busy again? Well, then I guess You'll need to use your weekends in a planned way for having fun. I almost never work on Saturdays. Just hanging out with friends, family, going to parties from time to time or having short trips, and shopping is what I usually do on Saturdays. Basically it's all about chilling out, but I try to do each one according to a schedule.
I am also busy these days, but not as much as you. I will get super busy in the next 3 weeks, though 
BTW, Do you have any account in other forums? Then, we can talk in messages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> @Syrian Lion , is that fighter paying tribute to Our Lady of Saidnaya Monastery ?


 that site is both for Muslims and Christians !!  and there is other one of a Hezbollah fighter doing the same the Yabroud! 

@New Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Syrian Lion said:


> that site is both for Muslims and Christians !!  and there is other one of a Hezbollah fighter doing the same the Yabroud!


its really beautiful .

after the war is over i'm gonna take a tour in your beautiful country and you MUST show me around 

i am currently making a list of the places i wanna go 

apamea , basra (or bosra ? ) amphitheater , qanavat ......

be a good host , lol , JK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

@haman10 @Serpentine 

Your thoughts regarding this video/poetry, please!

Please explain to me with full analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Zaalim said:


> @haman10 @Serpentine
> 
> Your thoughts regarding this video/poetry, please!
> 
> Please explain to me with full analysis.


from what i read , 3 people had an impact on allama iqbal :

1- seyyed jaml-al din 2-mohammad ali jinah and 3- molana mir hossein 

what do you expect then ? if someone is influenced by these great people , the result will be the likes of allama iqbal : a model for all of us 

he is without doubt the best and most prestigious non-iranian persian poet along bidel dehlavi . he is loved throughout the linguists and ordinary iranians for his great poems and great mindset 

در نوای زندگی سوز از حسین اصل حریت بیاموز از حسین 

although he was a sunni , he always talks about how people should learn from Ashura and how to be truly free from imam hossein (A.S) 

so , no , i cannot describe him . the same way i cannot describe people like imam khomeini , Dr. ali shariati , mohammad ali jinah , .......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zaalim

@haman10 @Serpentine

You know it's a shame. The beauty and intricacy of classical farsi and classical urdu is lost. Our current generations have no idea of this. Back when the British first arrived in our region, our ancestors were speaking classical farsi/dari, instead of english. My great grandfather was an uneducated man when it came to english, but he was fluent in Arabic, Farsi, Urdu, Pashto, and Punjabi. Although I know Urdu, some of the classical poetry is very hard for me to understand. I know the words, and what the poet is saying, but I cannot understand the underlying meaning. Sometimes I do, and that is what leads my fascination to this. I can understand a few lines in Urdu poetry and they are so profound that it leads my heart to race. Farsi is an even more poetic language, and I regret that our ancestors were forced to abandon it for English. Persian/Afghan/Pakistani poetry is so mind blowing that I feel like I am missing out on something that is vastly superior to my understanding of the world today.

Arabic is the language of Allah swt, but Farsi is the explanation/tarjima.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Zaalim said:


> You know it's a shame


yeah indeed , although Farsi and farsi speakers were much less affected by british invasion .

but in overall , i agree .

good news is , that both farsi and urdu are expanding their influence once again IMHO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

haman10 said:


> from what i read , 3 people had an impact on allama iqbal :
> 
> 1- seyyed jaml-al din 2-mohammad ali jinah and 3- molana mir hossein
> 
> what do you expect then ? if someone is influenced by these great people , the result will be the likes of allama iqbal : a model for all of us
> 
> he is without doubt the best and most prestigious non-iranian persian poet along bidel dehlavi . he is loved throughout the linguists and ordinary iranians for his great poems and great mindset
> 
> در نوای زندگی سوز از حسین اصل حریت بیاموز از حسین
> 
> *although he was a sunni , he always talks about how people should learn from Ashura and how to be truly free from imam hossein (A.S) *
> 
> so , no , i cannot describe him . the same way i cannot describe people like imam khomeini , Dr. ali shariati , mohammad ali jinah , .......


Haman jaan, can you explain this to me. Who is Ashura?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Zaalim said:


> Haman jaan, can you explain this to me. Who is Ashura?


ashura is not a person , its an ideology , its a mindset .

it reminds us to never give up and fight for our freedom . ashura reminds us of the hardships great men went through in order to send the message of islam all over the world :

islam is the religion of freedom and peace .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaalim

haman10 said:


> yeah indeed , although Farsi and farsi speakers were much less affected by british invasion .
> 
> but in overall , i agree .
> 
> good news is , that both farsi and urdu are expanding their influence once again IMHO




Unfortunately, Urdu, in it's classical sense is dying. Pakistanis of today, speak very mixed and foreign Urdu with English words. I only know the classical farsi words because of my father, who listened to a lot of poetry. I think even the farsi speakers of Iran/Tehran today are ignorant of classical farsi. I am happy that farsi is growing, but in Pakistan Urdu/Farsi is dying. 

I will give you an example. I am Sunni/Wahabi, but when I say goodbye to someone, I will say Khuda Hafez. And this was a normal part of our language 25 years ago. Today when I say it to Pakistanis, I get weird looks. They have changed it to "Allah hafez". More in terms of the Arabic language. @LoveIcon can perhaps explain this phenomenon better than me.

It is very unusual how Pakistani culture is changing at such a fast pace. 10 years ago, my own mother would say Khuda hafez, but now due to other people she says Allah hafez. This is all during while I was growing up. One day, I asked her why she changed this. She said to me, that it means the same thing and that today the fashion is changing. 

Another gem:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> @haman10 What is written on the mortar pic you posted ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,it is becoming interesting.


the martyrs of ghanitara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

haman10 said:


> its really beautiful .
> 
> after the war is over i'm gonna take a tour in your beautiful country and you MUST show me around
> 
> i am currently making a list of the places i wanna go
> 
> apamea , basra (or bosra ? ) amphitheater , qanavat ......
> 
> be a good host , lol , JK


Of course brother, Syria arms are wide open for people like you, I will take you everywhere, and I'm gonna get you fat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Hi bro,
> I did not quote your post. I guess the website is fucked again.
> NYC is a good city, and has different attractions to enjoy.  You can go to clubs, or enlist in some sports or Yoga classes.  Then, You will have the chance to meet many Mrs. Militant Atheists
> so you are super busy again? Well, then I guess You'll need to use your weekends in a planned way for having fun. I almost never work on Saturdays. Just hanging out with friends, family, going to parties from time to time or having short trips, and shopping is what I usually do on Saturdays. Basically it's all about chilling out, but I try to do each one according to a schedule.
> I am also busy these days, but not as much as you. I will get super busy in the next 3 weeks, though
> BTW, Do you have any account in other forums? Then, we can talk in messages.


Hi bro, I'm sorry for late replies @Abii you too bro! Yeah, I really need to! In order to get rid of Social Anxiety you need to get out as much as possible, but nature of my job doesn't really help with that either! No, I'm not currently on any other forum, but like Abii recommended I'm going to create one on Skyscrapper, I'll let you know once I created the account! By the way, do you cook yourself? Or you eat outside?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## spiderkiller

سلام دوستان. یک سوال دارم اگه کسی میدونه بهم بگه ممنون میشم. من امسال تابستون شهریور فارغ التحصیل میشم بدون پشت کنکور بودن هم رفتن دانشگاه الان چقدر از تابستون فرصت دارم دفترچه پست کنم ؟ جریان اون یک سال معافیت تحصیلی که میگن چیه ؟ ممنون.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Hi bro, I'm sorry for late replies @Abii you too bro! Yeah, I really need to! In order to get rid of Social Anxiety you need to get out as much as possible, but nature of my job doesn't really help with that either! No, I'm not currently on any other forum, but like Abii recommended I'm going to create one on Skyscrapper, I'll let you know once I created the account! By the way, do you cook yourself? Or you eat outside?


Sometimes I cook myself, sometimes I go eat outside. It depends on how much busy I am in that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> @New congrats to marriage, didnt realised it earlier, wish you two a happy life.


Thanks mate.



SOHEIL said:


> تبریک میگم ... انشالله خدا نصیب ما هم بکنه از این نکبت خارج شیم


انشا الله



Syrian Lion said:


> @New Congratulations


Thanks dear

@rahi2357, what's up bro?
I'm not seeing you around these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/470780/چرا-تصمیم-روحانی-درباره-سازمان-فضایی-درست-است

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

\
Qassem Soleimani with his father during Iran-Iraq war.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rahi2357

@New 
It May help you  jk





(kiss him , kiss him )







New said:


> what's up bro?
> I'm not seeing you around these days.


Hi new jan . Nothing much . I was helping my friend to edit his short documentary . What's up with you ? everything is alright ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Abii

Watched Drive for the 3rd or 4th time. Fucking fantastic movie. It's got so much style. One of my all time favorites without a doubt. It doesn't really have a strong story. It's a cliche actually. But the execution and style make the movie unique and memorable. The soundtrack is the cherry on top. If you guys haven't watched it, get your hands on an HD copy and watch it. I went and bought it on blu-ray.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Watched Drive for the 3rd or 4th time. Fucking fantastic movie. It's got so much style. One of my all time favorites without a doubt. It doesn't really have a strong story. It's a cliche actually. But the execution and style make the movie unique and memorable. The soundtrack is the cherry on top. If you guys haven't watched it, get your hands on an HD copy and watch it. I went and bought it on blu-ray.



One of the most amazing movies. The Nightcall soundtrack rocks, it's awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> One of the most amazing movies. The Nightcall soundtrack rocks, it's awesome.


Are, har vaght in filmo mibinam jav gir misham. I'm going glove shopping tomorrow. The driving gloves that Gosling wears in the movie are 150 dollars lol

I want something similar to that and I ain't paying 150 dollars for no fucking gloves, javgir or not lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> \
> Qassem Soleimani with his father during Iran-Iraq war.



God bless his father and mother for giving us General Soleimani!
I hope they make a movie/documentary (or both) about Qassem. I would pay top dollar to see that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

btw @Serpentine, have you watched Collateral? It's kind of similar to Drive. It's got the same sort of neo-noir style to it. Of course it doesn't come close to Drive, but it's worth a watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> btw @Serpentine, have you watched Collateral? It's kind of similar to Drive. It's got the same sort of neo-noir style to it. Of course it doesn't come close to Drive, but it's worth a watch.



Of course I've watched it, but drive is better indeed. I've watched most great movies released after 2000 till now, but there are some great old movies I'm yet to watch. Collateral was also a good movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Let me tell ya'll about this colonary orgasm I made today.

Filet mignon (rapped in a strip of bacon) cooked medium. Potatoes wedges marinated with standard (oil, garlic and paprika powder, salt and oregano)
Extra garnish was mushrooms and onion that were pan-fried in butter and olive-oil.
And off course the meat. I cooked with lots of butter and also put some raw garlic and thyme in the pan, to give it some extra flavor.
The sauce was bearnaisse sauce (which I bought ready in the store). Really fatty and yummy.
In other words, diabetes on a plate.

Gonna have to hit the gym big time later today. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Let me tell ya'll about this colonary orgasm I made today.
> 
> Filet mignon (rapped in a strip of bacon) cooked medium. Potatoes wedges marinated with standard (oil, garlic and paprika powder, salt and oregano)
> Extra garnish was mushrooms and onion that were pan-fried in butter and olive-oil.
> And off course the meat. I cooked with lots of butter and also put some raw garlic and thyme in the pan, to give it some extra flavor.
> The sauce was bearnaisse sauce (which I bought ready in the store). Really fatty and yummy.
> In other words, diabetes on a plate.


 

i had khoresh fesenjoon today and i'm proud of it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Qassem Soleimani with his father during Iran-Iraq war.


god bless him for the hero of a son he raised .

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Did anyone ever play the Metal Gear Solid games?
Qassem Soleimani is "The Boss". We should make clones out of him.
Solid Qassem and Liquid Qassem.

Off course Liquid Qassem would be evil variant and turn the world upside down.
And if you havent played, then you probably dont know what the hell Im talking about. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Watched Drive for the 3rd or 4th time. Fucking fantastic movie. It's got so much style. One of my all time favorites without a doubt. It doesn't really have a strong story. It's a cliche actually. But the execution and style make the movie unique and memorable. The soundtrack is the cherry on top. If you guys haven't watched it, get your hands on an HD copy and watch it. I went and bought it on blu-ray.



What about this....my new favorite...


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> Did anyone ever play the Metal Gear Solid games?
> Qassem Soleimani is "The Boss". We should make clones out of him.
> Solid Qassem and Liquid Qassem.
> 
> Off course Liquid Qassem would be evil variant and turn the world upside down.
> And if you havent played, then you probably dont know what the hell Im talking about. lol



I'm living on the legend of MGS series, one of the best gaming series by the genius, Kojima. 

I don't think we'd need a liquid Qassem, that's too risky, how about Ocelot version of Qassem? He's a cooler villain at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> What about this....my new favorite...


Not feeling it at all 

I liked you more when you were listening to Hardwell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Not feeling it at all
> 
> I liked you more when you were listening to Hardwell


     

Mate, you didn't like the bitch's voice ?.... I don't hear it at all. That intro thingy is superb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Mate, you didn't like the bitch's voice ?.... I don't hear it at all. That intro thingy is superb.


The intro is good, I'll give you that. But I can't stand whiny auto tuned female vocals. 2/10 for that song lol

Now this is a solid 8/10 (even with the slightly whiny vocals, but they work here lol).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> The intro is good, I'll give you that. But I can't stand whiny auto tuned female vocals. 2/10 for that song lol
> 
> Now this is a solid 8/10 (even with the slightly whiny vocals, but they work here lol).



Typical Abii song. 

Everyhing is so smooth and clear.  But not strong enough for me... 

This the real deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@New
Check this out. Took a pic of my watch at the exact instant that the second hand moved. Zoom in on the face of the watch. Created a cool effect.


DSC_0169 by Vanmenton, on Flickr



Sinan said:


> Typical Abii song.
> 
> Everyhing is so smooth and clear.  But not strong enough for me...
> 
> This the real deal


omg

So much chaos lol. I like chaotic songs, but there has to be order to that chaos. Dubstep is complete mind rape.

You guys destroyed EDM with your dubstep lol. House and trance ftw.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

ok me promised to drop by (yea promised few mths back  )

Ola

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

--------------------------------------------------
Scientists have figured out how to unboil an egg.

It may seem like a mere parlor trick, but it is an achievement that could "dramatically" cut costs for cancer treatments, food production and other research in the $160 billion global biotechnology industry, according to a press release that was posted online Friday.

It also means "unboil" is now a word.
As anyone who has ever cooked one knows, egg "whites" are clear until they are cooked. Egg whites are high in protein, and when they cook, the proteins start to unfold, and then fold back up in a tighter, more tangled structure. This is why they go from being clear and mucus-like to white and rubbery.

Researchers at the University of California, Irvine, and Flinders University in Australia have figured out a process that can pull apart the tangled proteins allowing them to refold and return to their original structure. 
The team used an egg to demonstrate the process, but scientists use all kinds of proteins in laboratory research that tangle and fold in similar ways during experiments. Finding a way to return those proteins to their original state could allow researchers to save a lot of time and money.

There are two steps to the process: first, the team used a substance that liquefied the cooked egg white, and they they used a machine called a vortex fluidic device, developed by Colin Raston and his colleagues at Flinders University in Australia, which causes the tangled protein molecules to shear and refold normally.

Other methods for doing for untangling proteins are already available, but they take days to work. The new process takes minutes, speeding the process up by a factor of thousands, according to the report.
"I can't predict how much money it will save, but I can this will save a ton of time, and time is money," said Gregory Weiss, UCI professor of chemistry and molecular biology & biochemistry in an interview with CNBC.
One application Weiss is particularly passionate about is cancer treatment. One kind of treatment uses lab-made antibodies that attach to proteins in cancer cells, enabling the immune system to destroy them. Making these antibody proteins in a lab is a time consuming and expensive process. Weiss said his team's process could produce antibodies at a much faster pace for a lot less money.
The method could also have implications for other biotechnology studies, and even food production processes such as cheese making.

UCI has filed for a patent on the work, and its Office of Technology Alliances is "working with interested commercial partners", according to the report. The results have been accepted by the journal _ChemBioChem_ and will be published next week.
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102364302?__...adline|headline|story&par=yahoo&doc=102364302

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

First I thought it's a giant spider, literally freaked out. Nothing is more scary than a giant spider.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Check this out. Took a pic of my watch at the exact instant that the second hand moved. Zoom in on the face of the watch. Created a cool effect.


beautiful .

can anyone advise me on a new camera ? i want really high quality ones if you know any

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> beautiful .
> 
> can anyone advise me on a new camera ? i want really high quality ones if you know any


If you want convenience and you don't care about amazing quality photos to the point that you actually have to sit down and learn, then go for a "point and shoot" camera. That's your run of the mill pocket camera that does everything at a very acceptable level. If you want a bit more zoom, some of them come in a bigger package and the real estate is used for a bigger non-detachable lens. 

If you want to capture amazing photos, make photography a potential hobby and play around with different lenses to get different effects, go for a DSLR. 

If you already know the difference, then leave another post and we can talk specific cameras, but you have to choose between a point and shoot and DSLR. 

For example, with a DSLR you can attach different lenses to create different effects. You can play around with the depth of field and create blurry backgrounds.



DSC_0166 by Vanmenton, on Flickr



Serpentine said:


> First I thought it's a giant spider, literally freaked out. Nothing is more scary than a giant spider.


Did you get that off of Imgur?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> DSLR.


DSLR for sure then , i really love photography , but my 13 megapixel sony camera does NOT let me do that .

Shitty does not begin to cover it , i prefer my phone's camera .

yeah and i would appreciate some help regarding the best model to buy and the price is not so important


----------



## Zaalim

ResurgentIran said:


> Did anyone ever play the Metal Gear Solid games?
> Qassem Soleimani is "The Boss". We should make clones out of him.
> Solid Qassem and Liquid Qassem.
> 
> Off course Liquid Qassem would be evil variant and turn the world upside down.
> And if you havent played, then you probably dont know what the hell Im talking about. lol


MGS is the best game series ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> DSLR for sure then , i really love photography , but my 13 megapixel sony camera does NOT let me do that .
> 
> Shitty does not begin to cover it , i prefer my phone's camera .
> 
> yeah and i would appreciate some help regarding the best model to buy and the price is not so important


With DSLR cameras, the money should mainly go towards better lenses rather than the camera itself. You want to pick between Canon and Nikon only, not b/c other manufacturers make shitty cameras, but b/c Cannon and Nikon are essentially the "Samsung vs Apple" of the camera world and that is hugely important for 2 reasons:

1) community support - when it comes to learning, you have to learn on the camera you work with and if you can watch videos where people are playing around with the same equipment as yours, you'll learn faster. These two cameras are so popular that you can easily find tutorial videos for every feature of the camera.

2) cheap lenses - the whole point of having a DSLR is so that you can have different lenses and these mother fuckers can get expensive real fast. Cannon and Nikon have more sales b/c of their bigger mkt share, but more importantly there is a bigger second hand market where you can get used lenses in the future. That's key.

I went with Nikon b/c I found a great deal. Plus I had heard that their operating systems are more noob friendly. Go on youtube and see what the reviews say, but in general it doesn't matter which company you go with. Just remember that you will be stuck with that brand. Each company uses a different mount type for their lenses. A Sony lens will not mount on a Nikon and a Nikon lens won't....

I don't know the Cannon lineup, but with Nikon, you have the 3000 series, the 5000 series and then the 7000 series. These 3 are Nikon's DX cropped sensor DSLR cameras (as opposed to full sensor FX cameras which are meant for professional use). Within each of these 3 line ups, there are 3 more levels you can go. For example you can get a D3100, a D3200 or a D3300. The X100 and X200 are now discontinued, but they are still around and can be had for cheap. I use a D5100 myself. The D3100 and D5100 both have an inferior sensor compared to the D3300 and D5300. But I don't regret buying the D5100 as a first camera. When you first buy a DSLR, the most important thing is understanding the ecosystem. You can have a 5000 dollar camera, but if you don't know how to use it, your pictures will be shittier than the ones you take with your phone. I personally love the D7100. Have used it at camera shops and I love it. But I'd rather keep my inferior D5100 for a couple more years and spend money on lenses instead.

Whatever camera you go with, spend some money on a 1 day crash course/work shop (class feshorde) and learn the basics of photography and the basics of your camera. Every DSLR has an Automatic mode that essentially turns the camera into a point and shoot. If you leave it on Auto mode, you have wasted a lot of money for nothing. At the same time you can't learn on your own without being on the right path. A 1 day class will save 6 months of trial and error b/c you will understand what a DSLR is and what its purpose is. Only then you can go and teach yourself how to use it.

Anyway, I don't know how the market in Iran is and how things work. Ask people who have DSLR cameras and see where they got their cameras from. Choose between Nikon and Cannon. If you go with Nikon, decide between a 7100 and 3300/5300. Make sure you take a 1 day crash course on how you use the dials on the camera and hopefully they talk about the fundamentals of photography if you do find a course. After that it's a life time of trial and error and a lot of money wasted on gadgets and lenses.

I get inspirations from this site:
Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing

Look at people's photos and scroll down to see what cameras they used and what lenses. It might also tell you the focal length and other information that won't make sense to you right now. I love that site. Don't try to search specific places in the search bar. Just look at the highest rated pictures on the first page.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> I don't know the Cannon lineup, but with Nikon, you have the 3000 series, the 5000 series and then the 7000 series. These 3 are Nikon's DX cropped sensor DSLR cameras (as opposed to full censor FX cameras which are meant for professional use). Within each of these 3 line ups, there are 3 more levels you can go. For example you can get a D3100, a D3200 or a D3300. The X100 and X200 are now discontinued, but they are still around and can be had for cheap. I use a D5100 myself. The D3100 and D5100 both have an inferior censor compared to the D3300 and D5300. But I don't regret buying the D5100 as a first camera. When you first buy a DSLR, the most important thing is understanding the ecosystem. You can have a 5000 dollar camera, but if you don't know how to use it, your pictures will be shittier than the ones you take with your phone. I personally love the D7100. Have used it at camera shops and I love it. But I'd rather keep my inferior D5100 for a couple more years and spend money on lenses instead.


Thank you very much for the detailed explanation .

the D7100 has relatively average price : 950 USD$ in iran it'll probably be around 3 million tomans .

but your camera also looks pretty good , it has some really good comments about it . 







the D7100 that you talked about seems to have the same light sensor as D-5200 though . i might as well go and buy the D-5200 . and work with the lenses as you said .

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaalim

What's up Iranians.

I finally watched this film, Prince of Persia.






What do you guys think? I was disappointed. They brought a white guy and girl as princes and princesses, and made Mughals look like fat Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@SOHEIL

Man akhare in hafte emtehane arshad daram, bade emtehan in section ro kolli taghir midam, bakhshe thread haie sticky baiad ye taghiri bokone va chandin topic edgham beshan. yekam kar dare , ishala bade emtehan anjam midam.

ye nazar sanji manand ham mizarim ke bebinim che konim ba thread ha. pas shoma in thread haie ro ke dorosts kardi update bokon ta bad ahianan edgham va update beshan.



Abii said:


> Did you get that off of Imgur?



na yeki az in khabargozari haie dakheli gozashte bud, ona ham hatman az ye source khareji bardashtan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Man akhare in hafte emtehane arshad daram, bade emtehan in section ro kolli taghir midam, bakhshe thread haie sticky baiad ye taghiri bokone va chandin topic edgham beshan. yekam kar dare , ishala bade emtehan anjam midam.
> 
> ye nazar sanji manand ham mizarim ke bebinim che konim ba thread ha. pas shoma in thread haie ro ke dorosts kardi update bokon ta bad ahianan edgham vaupdate beshan.



حاجی ادغام نکنی ها

من برای اینکه از شر اسپم ها خلاص بشیم و نظم داشته باشه تاپیک جدید زدم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> حاجی ادغام نکنی ها
> 
> من برای اینکه از شر اسپم ها خلاص بشیم و نظم داشته باشه تاپیک جدید زدم



hala manzuram ye nazme kolli bud, bad sohbat mikonim ke che konim bahashun ke ye nazme khubi be topika dade beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> hala manzuram ye nazme kolli bud, bad sohbat mikonim ke che konim bahashun ke ye nazme khubi be topika dade beshe.



پس لطف کن هماهنگ کن ... شکست عشقی نخوریم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> پس لطف کن هماهنگ کن ... شکست عشقی نخوریم



ok, albate in topic haie ke mizani nemishe sticky kard. masalan nemishe faghat ye topic vase safir 1 bashe. ye topic baraie kavoshgara darim tuie on baiad matlab bezari.

ya baraie uav ha, hamashun ro tuie yek topic jam minonam, va hamintor zir dariaie ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> ok, albate in topic haie ke mizani nemishe sticky kard. masalan nemishe faghat ye topic vase safir 1 bashe. ye topic baraie kavoshgara darim tuie on baiad matlab bezari.
> 
> ya baraie uav ha, hamashun ro tuie yek topic jam minonam, va hamintor zir dariaie ha



خوب نه دیگه ... یه سری ها شاخص هستند 

اگه قراره اینطوری بشه لطف کن استیکی نکن

من به همون پایین راضی هستم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Yeh list jaleb: See what your country tops the world in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed explanation .
> 
> the D7100 has relatively average price : 950 USD$ in iran it'll probably be around 3 million tomans .
> 
> but your camera also looks pretty good , it has some really good comments about it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the D7100 that you talked about seems to have the same light sensor as D-5200 though . i might as well go and buy the D-5200 . and work with the lenses as you said .
> 
> lol


Yeah that 24 MP sensor is what you should be after (the chart doesn't show you one thing, see the note below). If you can get it on a cheaper body, go for it. I have the old 16 MP sensor that came with X100 series cameras. Not the best, but serves my needs for now. The 3000 and 5000 series cameras are designed for noobs btw, so the controls will be easier to understand. The 7000 is designed for a more advanced amateur photographer.

Yeah the 7100 is still around a thousand bucks in Canada, but in the US I've seen it drop down to 700 dollars before. Too expensive for a beginner IMO.

*NOTE*: The D7100 has an internal auto focus motor. Lenses come in two formats: AF-S and AF. The former are more modern lenses that focus on their own. They're designed for the lower end cameras like mine that don't have an internal auto focus motor. The AF lenses don't have auto focus and they're a pain in the *** if your camera doesn't have an auto focus motor built in, b/c you have to manually turn the ring like we're in 1972. They're however much cheaper and the quality is just as good.

If you have a D7100, a camera with an internal focus motor, you'll be able to buy cheap AF lenses and allow your camera to focus the lens for you. If you go with a camera without an internal focus motor, you just have to buy an AF-S lens and the lens itself will auto focus. AF-S lenses are usually a 100 dollars more. Not every lens comes in an AF edition though. So don't think that you can buy a 7100 and compensate the cost by going with the cheaper AF lenses. Sometimes you can't.

For example, a very common prime lens is the 50mm. Nikon has an AF model and an AF-S model. You can get the AF model for cheap (brand new it's 100 bucks in Canada, so probably 80 bucks in the US), while the AF-S model is 216 dollars in Canada. As you can see by the reviews, the AF-S is vastly more popular as more people use cameras without internal focus motors.
Nikon 50mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Amazon.ca: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com : Nikon 50mm f/1.8G AF-S NIKKOR FX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras : Digital Slr Camera Lenses : Camera & Photo

My buddy went out and bought an AF 50 mm thinking he got an amazing deal. I told him a thousand times that he doesn't have an internal motor. Didn't get into his head. Wasted a 100 dollars b/c he has to focus the lens manually and it's a pain in the ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> My buddy went out and bought an AF 50 mm thinking he got an amazing deal. I told him a thousand times that he doesn't have an internal motor. Didn't get into his head. Wasted a 100 dollars b/c he has to focus the lens manually and it's a pain in the ***.


no , i don't think i'm gonna start with DF-7xxx series . so i have to use AF-S lenses .

i'll probably go for either DF-5200 or DF-5300 , but before that i've got 2 more questions (sorry for giving you a headache) .
1- what is a lowpass filter ?
2-What are the most common used Lenses ? besides the 50mm that you mentioned ? and what are the differences ?



Abii said:


> Yeah that 24 MP sensor is what you should be after


and apparently light sensor is not everything cause your camera got better review than DF-5200 which is 2 megapixel higher in resolution :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> no , i don't think i'm gonna start with DF-7xxx series . so i have to use AF-S lenses .
> 
> i'll probably go for either DF-5200 or DF-5300 , but before that i've got 2 more questions (sorry for giving you a headache) .
> 1- what is a lowpass filter ?
> 2-What are the most common used Lenses ? besides the 50mm that you mentioned ? and what are the differences ?
> 
> 
> and apparently light sensor is not everything cause your camera got better review than DF-5200 which is 2 megapixel higher in resolution :|


The optical low pass filter reduces Moire and false color correction, but it's better to buy a camera with a low pass filter when you're starting out. Read this article (scroll down to where it says What is Moire):
Moire and False Color | The Role of the OLPF in D-SLRs from Nikon

There are two things to consider when it comes to a lens:

1) focal length - basically your zoom factor, and

2) aperture opening - the more that your lens' aperture can open up, the more light it can let it. The more light it can let in, the faster it can take a shot. The faster it can take a shot, the sharper an image will look without having to use a tripod. Plus, with a wide aperture lens, you can take pictures at night, b/c your camera can let in more light.

The maximum aperture opening is indicated by the f number on the lens. If you look at different lenses, they all have different f numbers indicated on them. The lower the f number, the bigger the aperture opening. The lower the f number, the more money you have to dish out.

As far as lenses go, that's something you shouldn't worry about till you understand what photography is and what you want to do as an amateur photographer. Landscape photography (probably the hardest thing to master btw) requires a different set of equipment compared to street photography. Even more different is macro photography (close up). The lens that comes with every camera is usually a zoom lens and you can do everything with it. The quality of your pictures won't be great, but it's MORE THAN ENOUGH until you learn the skills necessary to require an upgrade. Maybe after a year you'll look at your pics and realize that 80% of your pictures have been landscape. Then you can justify the expense of buying a lens that does landscape well. Or maybe you'll only end up taking street photos. In that case you can go and buy a relatively inexpensive 50mm or 35mm f1.8 (and you'll be ready to spy on poor young people and hand in their pics to etelaat).

I'll write more later tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> and you'll be ready to spy on poor young people and hand in their pics to etelaat


 or that ... 

Romantic Criminals Caught in Picture Perfect Moment Outside Manhattan Courthouse

what do you do with yours ? cyber jihad with MKO against the mullahs ? 


Abii said:


> I'll write more later tonight


Tnx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

What's up? Why half the people I know are banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@SOHEIL
agha lotfan tuie thread haie gheire inja farsi nanevis, khaste shodam enghad pak kardam post haie farsit ro. chat roome farsi nist ke. 



Militant Atheist said:


> What's up? Why half the people I know are banned?



All good. Perhaps they violated some forum rules. That's the reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> Hi new jan . Nothing much . I was helping my friend to edit his short documentary . What's up with you ? everything is alright ?


Thanks bro, everything's fine.



Abii said:


> @New
> Check this out. Took a pic of my watch at the exact instant that the second hand moved. Zoom in on the face of the watch. Created a cool effect.


Man, that's a piece of art.
Soft blending, warm colors, that's truly a pleasant eye catching perspective.
But, judging on your recent uploads, seems you are just concentrating on mastering the focus skills.
What's with that? a personal interest, or for me to be frank, a lack of idea on how to make it artistic? 
Dude, to make progress, you need to expand horizons and try new methods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

agha baz ham ke 50kg ferestadan hava

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Militant Atheist said:


> agha baz ham ke 50kg ferestadan hava


Shoma age mituni biya Iran 50 ton befrest faza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Militant Atheist said:


> agha baz ham ke 50kg ferestadan hava



ماهواره آزمایشی هست ... انتظار نداری که برای تست زیر سیستم یه ماهواره سنگین و گران قیمت پرتاب کنن !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

SOHEIL said:


> ماهواره آزمایشی هست ... انتظار نداری که برای تست زیر سیستم یه ماهواره سنگین و گران قیمت پرتاب کنن !؟



To ham ke hamishe hamin ye bahane ro dari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Thanks bro, everything's fine.
> 
> 
> Man, that's a piece of art.
> Soft blending, warm colors, that's truly a pleasant eye catching perspective.
> But, judging on your recent uploads, seems you are just concentrating on mastering the focus skills.
> What's with that? a personal interest, or for me to be frank, a lack of idea on how to make it artistic?
> Dude, to make progress, you need to expand horizons and try new methods.


looool I've been wanting to go on a massive photography mission out and about in the city, but it's too damn cold and I'm too lazy haha.

Just to give you an idea of how cold it's been recently, I was driving this morning and had my car's heater blasting towards my window. I had a small little crack on the left side of my windshield (a small rock hit my windshield), but since it was -17 outside and I had my heater blasting heat from the inside, the fucking little crack expanded right in front of my face with a massive bang. Half my windshield is now cracked lmao. That's how cold it is. But man, it's beautiful. Fantastic for taking photos. Check this video out (it's from today and only 1 or 2 hours away from where I am):







Militant Atheist said:


> To ham ke hamishe hamin ye bahane ro dari


loool in jomhoori eslamiam khoob adamaye kherefti gir ovorde bezarateshoon sare kara. Cheghadam ina minazan be in mahvare 5 kiloishoon lool. Chap miran rast miyan migan ma meymoon ferestadim LEO, ma mahvare 5 kiloi ferestadim LEO. Yeki nist bege akhe adame aghel, joz khodetoono kore shomali ke mahvare 5 kiloi moshtari nadare. Baghie donya to fekre inan ke mahvare partab konan (hala che khodeshoon che yeki dige vasashoon) ye soodi chizi azash bebaran, ina daran mirinan to poole naft ke faghad began ma kermo meymoon part kardim to hava!!! Hame chi to in jomhoori eslami gharo ghatiye.



kollang said:


> Shoma age mituni biya Iran 50 ton befrest faza


Akhe che rabti dasht in harfet alan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> looool I've been wanting to go on a massive photography mission out and about in the city, but it's too damn cold and I'm too lazy haha.
> 
> Just to give you an idea of how cold it's been recently, I was driving this morning and had my car's heater blasting towards my window. I had a small little crack on the left side of my windshield (a small rock hit my windshield), but since it was -17 outside and I had my heater blasting heat from the inside, the fucking little crack expanded right in front of my face with a massive bang. Half my windshield is now cracked lmao. That's how cold it is. But man, it's beautiful. Fantastic for taking photos. Check this video out (it's from today and only 1 or 2 hours away from where I am):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loool in jomhoori eslamiam khoob adamaye kherefti gir ovorde bezarateshoon sare kara. Cheghadam ina minazan be in mahvare 5 kiloishoon lool. Chap miran rast miyan migan ma meymoon ferestadim LEO, ma mahvare 5 kiloi ferestadim LEO. Yeki nist bege akhe adame aghel, joz khodetoono kore shomali ke mahvare 5 kiloi moshtari nadare. Baghie donya to fekre inan ke mahvare partab konan (hala che khodeshoon che yeki dige vasashoon) ye soodi chizi azash bebaran, ina daran mirinan to poole naft ke faghad began ma kermo meymoon part kardim to hava!!! Hame chi to in jomhoori eslami gharo ghatiye.
> 
> 
> Akhe che rabti dasht in harfet alan?


Bebin abii jan,miduni ta alan chand bar az russiye o chin khastim mahvare baramun befrestan faza va qabul nakardand?khob shoma pishnahad mikoni ke chikar konan?bayad mahvare bar besazan dige.mahvare bare safir avalin seri az mahvare bar ha st va in mahvare i ham ke ferestad taghriban janbeye tahghighati dasht.yani chand ta az technologi hayi ke baraye mahvare haye sangin tar lazeme ro in savar kardand ke baraye partab haye badi kasbe tajrobe beshe.

Khob entezar nadari ke yeho mahvare haye 1 toni befrestand be jeo ke?baad az safir ham mahvare bar haye simorgh va Qaem dar hale tosee hastand.hamin shahid tehrani moghadam ham junesho CHAND SAL PISH heyne teste marhale 3 mushake qaem az dast dad.in neshun mide tarheshun be ja haye khubi reside. Az tarafi moshkelaye eghtesadi va az dast dadane Tehrani Moghaddam ye meghdar momkene be proje latme zade bashe vali 100 darsad in proje ro tamum mikonan ye ruzi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Militant Atheist said:


> To ham ke hamishe hamin ye bahane ro dari



بهانه چیه ... اصلا می دونی هدف این پرتاب چی بوده !؟



kollang said:


> Bebin abii jan,miduni ta alan chand bar az russiye o chin khastim mahvare baramun befrestan faza va qabul nakardand?khob shoma pishnahad mikoni ke chikar konan?bayad mahvare bar besazan dige.mahvare bare safir avalin seri az mahvare bar ha st va in mahvare i ham ke ferestad taghriban janbeye tahghighati dasht.yani chand ta az technologi hayi ke baraye mahvare haye sangin tar lazeme ro in savar kardand ke baraye partab haye badi kasbe tajrobe beshe.
> 
> Khob entezar nadari ke yeho mahvare haye 1 toni befrestand be jeo ke?baad az safir ham mahvare bar haye simorgh va Qaem dar hale tosee hastand.hamin shahid tehrani moghadam ham junesho CHAND SAL PISH heyne teste marhale 3 mushake qaem az dast dad.in neshun mide tarheshun be ja haye khubi reside. Az tarafi moshkelaye eghtesadi va az dast dadane Tehrani Moghaddam ye meghdar momkene be proje latme zade bashe vali 100 darsad in proje ro tamum mikonan ye ruzi.



آخه چیرو داری به این یارو توضیح میدی !؟

نرود میخ آهنین در سنگ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Bebin abii jan,miduni ta alan chand bar az russiye o chin khastim mahvare baramun befrestan faza va qabul nakardand?khob shoma pishnahad mikoni ke chikar konan?bayad mahvare bar besazan dige.mahvare bare safir avalin seri az mahvare bar ha st va in mahvare i ham ke ferestad taghriban janbeye tahghighati dasht.yani chand ta az technologi hayi ke baraye mahvare haye sangin tar lazeme ro in savar kardand ke baraye partab haye badi kasbe tajrobe beshe.
> 
> Khob entezar nadari ke yeho mahvare haye 1 toni befrestand be jeo ke?baad az safir ham mahvare bar haye simorgh va Qaem dar hale tosee hastand.hamin shahid tehrani moghadam ham junesho CHAND SAL PISH heyne teste marhale 3 mushake qaem az dast dad.in neshun mide tarheshun be ja haye khubi reside. Az tarafi moshkelaye eghtesadi va az dast dadane Tehrani Moghaddam ye meghdar momkene be proje latme zade bashe vali 100 darsad in proje ro tamum mikonan ye ruzi.


Chizi ke dari migi logical nist. 

Jomhoori Eslami alan 20-30 sale dare say mikone moshak dorost kone va hamoon modatam say karde mahvare bar dorost kone. Taze reside be jaie ke keshvaraye dige boodan to daheye 60!!! Taze in tikei ke 20 sal tool keshide tikeye asoonesh boode. Tikeye arzoonesh boode. Hanooz 30 sal dige moonde ta ina betoonan ye mahvare 1 tonni ro befresan high earth orbit. Taze be sharti ke poolesho dashte bashan (KE NADARAN). Ta oon moghe baghie keshvara daran 100 ta kar behtar anjam midan. Hamin alan Amrika, India, chin va roosiye daran ro har kodom az mahvare barashoon 5-6 ta mahvare 1 toni nasb mikonan mifresan hava. 

Mahvare khodesh yek hadaf nist, mahvare yek niaze vase roshde eghtesadi, nezami va.... Akhoondaye Iran va kore shomali mahvararo ye "end goal" mibinan vase ahdafe dige (ke khodetam midooni). 

In tile bazia be 2 zar nemiarze kollang. Hamash cherte. Alan to sale 2015 faghad Iran va kore shomali hastan ke ba tamame donya ghahran. Age kesi mahvare nemibare bala vase Iran be khatere chiye? Moghaseresh kiye? Avale enghelab ki doshmani rah endakht ba tamame donya? Alan ki dare doshmani ro edame mide? Ki dare yejoori rafta mikone engar Cold War hanooz dar jaryane? 

Akhoondaye Iran va oon ozgalaye kore shomali, har cheghadam talash konan, hamishe 50 sal az baghie donya aghab taran. Vaghti mahvari yek tonni akhonda bendazan hava, donya baz 50 sal azatoon zade jelo. Vaghteshe in raftare aghab oftadeye efratiro bezarin kenar chon shoma be doone baghiyeye donya nemitoonin to in dore zamoone zendegi konin. Hich kas nemitoone. Iran har sal dare 5-6 sal az baghie donya aghab tar miofte. Karaye jomhoori eslami va kore shomali hamash zaheri va cherte. Hamash bi hadafe. 

Alan Iran enghad aghab oftadast. 50 sale dige bebin che vazi khahad bood. Aghab oftadegi va pishraft hamishe "relative" hast be saere keshvarha to donya. Vaghti 99% donya daran 100 barabar az Iran tondtar jelo miran (to tamame reshteha), fekr nemikoni Iran 50 sale dige Zambiyaye donya mishe?? Hamin alan ke age naft nabood az Afghanistanam daghoon tar bood Iran. 

Adam ke nemitoone hamishe ba khayehash fekr kone. Ba parcham balast parcham balast keshvaro kardin mese Liberia.



SOHEIL said:


> بهانه چیه ... اصلا می دونی هدف این پرتاب چی بوده !؟
> 
> 
> 
> آخه چیرو داری به این یارو توضیح میدی !؟
> 
> نرود میخ آهنین در سنگ


Soheil, to alan 18000000 ta dorogho chakhan sare ham kardi to modati ke inja boodi. Tak take chizaie ke gofti to in modat dorooghe sare ham bandi boode. Che tozihi dige moonde? Jamesh konin baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

^^^

یکم دیگه صبر می کنیم ببینیم کی ضایع میشه

تا اون موقع سعی کن جر نخوری

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Chizi ke dari migi logical nist.
> 
> Jomhoori Eslami alan 20-30 sale dare say mikone moshak dorost kone va hamoon modatam say karde mahvare bar dorost kone. Taze reside be jaie ke keshvaraye dige boodan to daheye 60!!! Taze in tikei ke 20 sal tool keshide tikeye asoonesh boode. Tikeye arzoonesh boode. Hanooz 30 sal dige moonde ta ina betoonan ye mahvare 1 tonni ro befresan high earth orbit. Taze be sharti ke poolesho dashte bashan (KE NADARAN). Ta oon moghe baghie keshvara daran 100 ta kar behtar anjam midan. Hamin alan Amrika, India, chin va roosiye daran ro har kodom az mahvare barashoon 5-6 ta mahvare 1 toni nasb mikonan mifresan hava.
> 
> Mahvare khodesh yek hadaf nist, mahvare yek niaze vase roshde eghtesadi, nezami va.... Akhoondaye Iran va kore shomali mahvararo ye "end goal" mibinan vase ahdafe dige (ke khodetam midooni).
> 
> In tile bazia be 2 zar nemiarze kollang. Hamash cherte. Alan to sale 2015 faghad Iran va kore shomali hastan ke ba tamame donya ghahran. Age kesi mahvare nemibare bala vase Iran be khatere chiye? Moghaseresh kiye? Avale enghelab ki doshmani rah endakht ba tamame donya? Alan ki dare doshmani ro edame mide? Ki dare yejoori rafta mikone engar Cold War hanooz dar jaryane?
> 
> Akhoondaye Iran va oon ozgalaye kore shomali, har cheghadam talash konan, hamishe 50 sal az baghie donya aghab taran. Vaghti mahvari yek tonni akhonda bendazan hava, donya baz 50 sal azatoon zade jelo. Vaghteshe in raftare aghab oftadeye efratiro bezarin kenar chon shoma be doone baghiyeye donya nemitoonin to in dore zamoone zendegi konin. Hich kas nemitoone. Iran har sal dare 5-6 sal az baghie donya aghab tar miofte. Karaye jomhoori eslami va kore shomali hamash zaheri va cherte. Hamash bi hadafe.
> 
> Alan Iran enghad aghab oftadast. 50 sale dige bebin che vazi khahad bood. Aghab oftadegi va pishraft hamishe "relative" hast be saere keshvarha to donya. Vaghti 99% donya daran 100 barabar az Iran tondtar jelo miran (to tamame reshteha), fekr nemikoni Iran 50 sale dige Zambiyaye donya mishe?? Hamin alan ke age naft nabood az Afghanistanam daghoon tar bood Iran.
> 
> Adam ke nemitoone hamishe ba khayehash fekr kone. Ba parcham balast parcham balast keshvaro kardin mese Liberia.
> 
> 
> Soheil, to alan 18000000 ta dorogho chakhan sare ham kardi to modati ke inja boodi. Tak take chizaie ke gofti to in modat dorooghe sare ham bandi boode. Che tozihi dige moonde? Jamesh konin baba.


Bebin abii jan, chon hadafet az in bahs , elghaye nazare siyasite, az janbe naye fanni va asasiye qaziye qafel mishi.bebin, man aslan darbareye siyasat nazari nadaram, chon hanuz vaght nakardam ye gushe beshinam o be in chiza fekr konam.man hatta dar morede shah ham qezavati nadaram faghat midunam ye seri karash khub bude, ye serishun bad.hamin tor dar morede IR.

Age partabe mahvare fajr, baraye Iran ye end goal mahsub mishe, pas chera daran ru mahvare bare qaem kar mikonand?bebin ma dar in borhe nemitunim khodemuno ba 5 6 keshvare bartar moghayese konim hamun tor ke moghayese kardane keshvarayi mesle KSA, turkiye, mesr va qeyre ba ma tu in zamine ye joke.hamin tor ke ma 5 ta keshvare avval 50 sal aghabim az 180 keshvare baadimunam 100 sal jolo tarim.aslan man migam intor ham nabayad be qaziye nega kard.

Aslan chera ma bayad khodemuno ba maslan hend moghayese konim?bebin...intor be qaziye nega kon...ma be N ta dalil nemitunim mahvare besazim bedim ye keshvare dige baramun befreste faza, az tarafi ham niaz darim ta mahvare haye sangin dar karbarihaye mokhtalef mesle jasusi, GPS, ertebatati va qeyre ro befrestim ru madar.pas bayad yek SLV tu maye haye Qaem ro besazim.ke khoshbakhtane dar hale sakhte.Mahvare bar ye vasilast.

Dar akhar ye nasihate sade o baradarane barat daram:
"Enkesar az badaviat dar tabir anche moghtazaye zaman ast, momaresat be aamal e naqz nist va albate inke ta'aadode enkesar ha dar mabeyne taqyir shekafe haye agzistnsiyalim monjar be takasore peloralisti dar femenisme quantom mishavad."

Bashe golam???????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Bashe golam???????????




we all love you abii . 

faghat asabi nasho , harchi to migi . heyf nist omret kam she be kahatere molla ha ? 

aziz dele maee to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@rahi2357
Kheyli tasir gozar bud, mard.vali qabul dari in qasmatesh ke mige 金茂集团因其在中国一线城市及著名旅游风景区经营豪华 .... Ye zedde arzesh dar rastaye takhrib huviyate popolisti mardom mahsub mishe? Chera taghaore jamee ro dar takasore badaviyat ha dar nazar migirid?chera ba khune shohada bazi mikonid?

AKHHHEEEEE CHEEEEEERRRRAAAAAAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

*تصویب یک فوریت طرح مجلس برای لغو توافق ژنو در صورت تصویب تحریم‌‌های جدید*
نمایندگان مجلس ایران یک فوریت طرحی را تصویب کردند که به موجب آن در صورت اعمال تحریم های تازه علیه ایران، توافق اتمی ژنو لغو می شود و "اقدامات ایران در راستای فناوری هسته‌ای به نقطه قبل از این توافقنامه باز می گردد".

به گزارش خبرگزاری ها، یک فوریت طرح "الزام دولت به حفظ دستاوردهای هسته‌ای"، در جلسه علنی سه شنبه ۱۴ بهمن با ۱۷۳ رای موافق از مجموع ۲۰۵ نماینده حاضر در مجلس به تصویب رسیده است.

ابراهیم کارخانه‌ای، رئیس "کمیته هسته‌ای" مجلس، پیش از رای گیری امروز خواستار آن شد که پاسخ یاوه‌سرایی‌ها و زیاده‌طلبی‌های آمریکا را بدهد."

مصوبه امروز مجلس، واکنشی به تلاش های اخیر گروهی از نمایندگان کنگره آمریکا برای تصویب طرحی است که در صورت به نتیجه نرسیدن مذاکرات هسته ای ایران و قدرت های جهانی در مهلت توافق شده، تحریم های جدید و شدیدی را علیه ایران پیش بینی می کند.

یک فوریت طرح 'الزام دولت به حفظ دستاوردهای هسته‌ای'، با ۱۷۳ رای موافق از مجموع ۲۰۵ نماینده حاضر در مجلس به تصویب رسیده است
دولت آمریکا از کنگره خواسته تا پایان مهلت مذاکرات علیه ایران تحریم تازه‌ای وضع نکند و رئیس جمهور آمریکا هشدار داده که چنین تحریم‌هایی را در صورت تصویب در کنگره وتو خواهد کرد.

مذاکرات هسته‌ای ایران با کشورهای ۱+۵ تا آخر ژوئن (نهم تیرماه) تمدید شده است و دو طرف گفته‌اند که انتظار دارند تا ماه مارس (اسفند) به یک توافق کلی سیاسی دست پیدا کنند.

بر اساس توافق موقت دو طرف، ایران قبول کرده است که بخشی از فعالیت‌های هسته‌ای خود را محدود کند به شرط آن که بخشی از درآمدهای مسدود شده ایران آزاد شود و تحریم تازه‌ای هم علیه تهران وضع نشود. در این دوره قرار است مذاکرات جامع هسته ای ادامه یابد.

هدف از مذاکرات جامع، رسیدن به توافق جامع اتمی با هدف حل و فصل نهایی پرونده ایران، در برابر رفع نگرانی جهانی از اهداف برنامه اتمی این کشور است.




kollang said:


> 金茂集团因其在中国一*线城市及著名旅游风*景区经营豪华 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Rahi jaan dadash ghodrat tafkikesh 50 metre. Yani ye 950 metri bia paeen tar. Be alave een mahvare 3 ta package dare ke yekish faghat doorbine.
Shayad be zehn alil SAiran ke bozorgtarin va pishrafte tarin sherkat technologic irane nareside. Vagarna hatman be jaaye doorbin haye 800 megapixeli maskhare, miomadan az doorbin gooshie ma ya doorbin DSLR abii jan estefade mikardan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@Arminkh

Iran's new drone is a twin engine bomber

دوست عزیز در مورد تاپیک کرار دو موتور یه مشکلی وجود داره
من این عکس و فیلمشو 2 ماه پیش دیدم و به علت بالا بودن نسبی سرعت لانج کرار و کمبود نور محیط
در یک فریم دو کرار دیده می شود که در با زاویه 15 درجه از افق در حال شتاب است
بخاطر همین دم و موتور کرار در یک فریم کشیده شده و این توهم رو ایجاد کرده که کرار دارای دو موتور است
کافی است ادامه فیلم یا شروع فیلم رو ببینید تا متوجه بشوید که کرار هست و یک موتور بیشتر ندارد
در کل سایت مدیوم یک رسانه زرد بیشتر نیست .... بیشتر شبیه داستان های شهرزاد قصه گو است

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

ها ها!
ممنون شهریار جان. حدث میزدم این یارو خیلی قابل اعتماد نیست!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@Abii jan i aghayoon fekr mikonan ma bademoon miad iran pishraft kone! man momkene ekhtelafe aghidati dashte basham vali belakhare vatanamo doost daram. harfi ke man mizanam marboote be ibke ba estedad haee ke ma darim bayad natayej behtar az inha bashe! Age sisasate khareji mobtani bar doshmani ba chapo.rast nabood alan iran in nabood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii jan i aghayoon fekr mikonan ma bademoon miad iran pishraft kone! man momkene ekhtelafe aghidati dashte basham vali belakhare vatanamo doost daram. harfi ke man mizanam marboote be ibke ba estedad haee ke ma darim bayad natayej behtar az inha bashe! Age sisasate khareji mobtani bar doshmani ba chapo.rast nabood alan iran in nabood.



اگر مشکلی پیش نیاد سال دیگه می فهمی دلیل تست های مختلف چی بوده 

معیار قضاوت شما چیزی هست که می بینی 

ولی چیزهای زیادی هست که خبر نداری

مثلا شما که هی 50 کیلو 50 کیلو می کنی بهم بگو دلیل ساختن پایگاه به این بزرگی چیه 





این رو برای یک موشک بزرگ ساختن

شماها صبر ندارید ... ولی ما صبر می کنیم و خواهیم دید که کی در اشتباهه

می تونید به توهین هاتون ادامه بدید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

بچه ها سلام .

به نظرتون دانشگاه به دانشجویی که درسش ترم قبل تموم شده و فقط پروژها و کارآموزی از ترم قبلش مونده اشتغال به تحصیل میده یا نه ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

The SiLent crY said:


> بچه ها سلام .
> 
> به نظرتون دانشگاه به دانشجویی که درسش ترم قبل تموم شده و فقط پروژها و کارآموزی از ترم قبلش مونده اشتغال به تحصیل میده یا نه ؟



احتمالا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> اگر مشکلی پیش نیاد سال دیگه می فهمی دلیل تست های مختلف چی بوده
> 
> معیار قضاوت شما چیزی هست که می بینی
> 
> ولی چیزهای زیادی هست که خبر نداری
> 
> مثلا شما که هی 50 کیلو 50 کیلو می کنی بهم بگو دلیل ساختن پایگاه به این بزرگی چیه
> 
> View attachment 189782
> View attachment 189783
> 
> 
> این رو برای یک موشک بزرگ ساختن
> 
> شماها صبر ندارید ... ولی ما صبر می کنیم و خواهیم دید که کی در اشتباهه
> 
> می تونید به توهین هاتون ادامه بدید



سهیل اینقدر بحث نکن
بهتره یخورده بیخیال بودن رو امتحان کنی ... 
همه چی حل میشه
بیخیال

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

SOHEIL said:


> اگر مشکلی پیش نیاد سال دیگه می فهمی دلیل تست های مختلف چی بوده
> 
> معیار قضاوت شما چیزی هست که می بینی
> 
> ولی چیزهای زیادی هست که خبر نداری
> 
> مثلا شما که هی 50 کیلو 50 کیلو می کنی بهم بگو دلیل ساختن پایگاه به این بزرگی چیه
> 
> View attachment 189782
> View attachment 189783
> 
> 
> این رو برای یک موشک بزرگ ساختن
> 
> شماها صبر ندارید ... ولی ما صبر می کنیم و خواهیم دید که کی در اشتباهه
> 
> می تونید به توهین هاتون ادامه بدید



آقاجان توهین کجا بود؟ من فکر کنم از معدود اعضای این سایت هستم که از توهین مستقیم خودداری می کنیم. ما هم می گیم اوکی، خیلی هم خوب، ولی یزارید رو نمایی بشه بعد تبلیغات بکنید. این تبلیغات بدون پشتیبانه ابروی ایرانی ها رو می بره! اینکه آذرخش نمی دونم قابل مقایسه با اف-18 است یا پبهاد می سازیم با برد 2000 کیلومتر ادعاهایی هست که باعث خنده مردم به ایرانی ها می شه! آخه پهباد رو با چه سیستم هدایت ماهواره ای می خوای 2000 کیلومتر هدایت کنی؟ ما هنوز فیلمی از پهباد مسلح ایرانی که در حال شلیک موشک باشه ندیدیم! این تانک ذولفقار چی شد؟ من راهنمایی که بودم عکسش رو پشت کتاب دفاعی می دیدم! ما پیر شدیم هنوز ذولفقاری ندیدیم! همین ادعاها باعث بدبختی کشوره! میان ادعا می کنند از اونور هم توی کنگره آمریکا یک عده میاد همین تهدیدات رو توی بوق می کنند برای منزوی کردن ایران! بعد هم یک عده مثل شما چهارتا خبر توی رسانه های دست راستی امریکا می خونند که ایران عله است و بله است بعد فکر می کنید که واقعا خبریه!



The SiLent crY said:


> به نظرتون دانشگاه به دانشجویی که درسش ترم قبل تموم شده و فقط پروژها و کارآموزی از ترم قبلش مونده اشتغال به تحصیل میده یا نه ؟



می خوای سربازی در بری؟ لول؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Militant Atheist said:


> می خوای سربازی در بری؟ لول؟



سلام .

نه ، یکسال معافیت تحصیلی دارم و میخوام واسه ارشد بخونم .

ولی اول و آخر باید 2 سال برم سربازی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> اگر مشکلی پیش نیاد سال دیگه می فهمی دلیل تست های مختلف چی بوده
> 
> معیار قضاوت شما چیزی هست که می بینی
> 
> ولی چیزهای زیادی هست که خبر نداری
> 
> مثلا شما که هی 50 کیلو 50 کیلو می کنی بهم بگو دلیل ساختن پایگاه به این بزرگی چیه
> 
> View attachment 189782
> View attachment 189783
> 
> 
> این رو برای یک موشک بزرگ ساختن
> 
> شماها صبر ندارید ... ولی ما صبر می کنیم و خواهیم دید که کی در اشتباهه
> 
> می تونید به توهین هاتون ادامه بدید


Sange pa ghazvinam ta alan roosh kam shode bood Soheil.



Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii jan i aghayoon fekr mikonan ma bademoon miad iran pishraft kone! man momkene ekhtelafe aghidati dashte basham vali belakhare vatanamo doost daram. harfi ke man mizanam marboote be ibke ba estedad haee ke ma darim bayad natayej behtar az inha bashe! Age sisasate khareji mobtani bar doshmani ba chapo.rast nabood alan iran in nabood.


They don't understand how civil societies in the developed world function and how they run like clock work. They don't understand the speed of growth and progress in the developed world and even many developing societies. They simply can't comprehend it. Most of these posters here are recent graduates of IR's education system. Some are still going to university. Take New as an example. 10 years ago he would have been like Kollang and Haman. 10 years from now Haman and Kollang will be like New. The brainwashing won't last, but it's enough to turn Iran into a crippled dirt poor 3rd world country that it is today. They think just b/c they're not yet at the same level as Liberia that they are somehow better. They don't understand that they are close to Liberia and Zambia then they are to semi developed nations (and of course there is an ocean between today's IR Iran and the developed world). Gotta give IR credit for creating creatures like them while giving them a non-functioning, piss poor, dictatorial and loner country. Turning your victims into your followers is a commendable skill. Unfortunately for IR, not a single dictatorship has managed to keep it going in perpetual manner. They all crumble and destroy themselves in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Militant Atheist said:


> آقاجان توهین کجا بود؟ من فکر کنم از معدود اعضای این سایت هستم که از توهین مستقیم خودداری می کنیم. ما هم می گیم اوکی، خیلی هم خوب، ولی یزارید رو نمایی بشه بعد تبلیغات بکنید. این تبلیغات بدون پشتیبانه ابروی ایرانی ها رو می بره! اینکه آذرخش نمی دونم قابل مقایسه با اف-18 است یا پبهاد می سازیم با برد 2000 کیلومتر ادعاهایی هست که باعث خنده مردم به ایرانی ها می شه! آخه پهباد رو با چه سیستم هدایت ماهواره ای می خوای 2000 کیلومتر هدایت کنی؟ ما هنوز فیلمی از پهباد مسلح ایرانی که در حال شلیک موشک باشه ندیدیم! این تانک ذولفقار چی شد؟ من راهنمایی که بودم عکسش رو پشت کتاب دفاعی می دیدم! ما پیر شدیم هنوز ذولفقاری ندیدیم! همین ادعاها باعث بدبختی کشوره! میان ادعا می کنند از اونور هم توی کنگره آمریکا یک عده میاد همین تهدیدات رو توی بوق می کنند برای منزوی کردن ایران! بعد هم یک عده مثل شما چهارتا خبر توی رسانه های دست راستی امریکا می خونند که ایران عله است و بله است بعد فکر می کنید که واقعا خبریه!
> 
> 
> 
> می خوای سربازی در بری؟ لول؟



بصورت کلی گفتم

بنده برای همه ی حرف ها جواب دارم ... ولی یکسال دیگه سکوت می کنم تا مدرک داشته باشم برای حرفم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> That's a nice challenge . keep it up . Correct me if i am wrong, now you ask yourself why these virtual guys take this forum so seriously ?


 Not at all bro, if you are to investigate deep enough all the life is a mere virtuality. All I hope for you bro, is no matter you take it serious or not, you just keep enjoying the show.



Abii said:


> looool I've been wanting to go on a massive photography mission out and about in the city, but it's too damn cold and I'm too lazy haha.
> 
> Just to give you an idea of how cold it's been recently, I was driving this morning and had my car's heater blasting towards my window. I had a small little crack on the left side of my windshield (a small rock hit my windshield), but since it was -17 outside and I had my heater blasting heat from the inside, the fucking little crack expanded right in front of my face with a massive bang. Half my windshield is now cracked lmao. That's how cold it is. But man, it's beautiful. Fantastic for taking photos. Check this video out (it's from today and only 1 or 2 hours away from where I am):


Wow, that's absolutely a quite hell of a location to be right now.
Just keep yourself warm and safe bro.



Abii said:


> They don't understand how civil societies in the developed world function and how they run like clock work. They don't understand the speed of growth and progress in the developed world and even many developing societies. They simply can't comprehend it. Most of these posters here are recent graduates of IR's education system. Some are still going to university. Take New as an example. 10 years ago he would have been like Kollang and Haman. 10 years from now Haman and Kollang will be like New. The brainwashing won't last, but it's enough to turn Iran into a crippled dirt poor 3rd world country that it is today. They think just b/c they're not yet at the same level as Liberia that they are somehow better. They don't understand that they are close to Liberia and Zambia then they are to semi developed nations (and of course there is an ocean between today's IR Iran and the developed world). Gotta give IR credit for creating creatures like them while giving them a non-functioning, piss poor, dictatorial and loner country. Turning your victims into your followers is a commendable skill. Unfortunately for IR, not a single dictatorship has managed to keep it going in perpetual manner. They all crumble and destroy themselves in the end.


Aaaagha aaaagha, why to drag me into an irrelevant discussion? 
Dear abii if anything to get changed ten years from now, I think it would be me long gone, and you to be more or less like what I am today. Abii, to live in the island of sheer peace, you should start believing in philosophers, when they claim;
"Everything is as it should be"
Not even try to replace the word "Should" with something like "Deserve", cause that won't be true anymore. 
abii, rahi, and others, you guys just need to stick to this advise, "non ragioniam di lor, ma guarda e passa".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> Here we go again. The void cycle : We are a product of our environment and environment is our product . BTW ignoring is not that easy ...


Ignoring it is indeed impossible. Our lives have been directly shaped by the actions of these 6th century tazi barbarians. Instead of carving out a corner for themselves, these muslim terrorists decided that Iran must become a massive tazi terrorist camp ground and every man, woman and child must live according to the standards set up by them. We've lost decades, went back in time even, and lost millions upon millions of people to war and emigration. The country is a lonely sanctioned pariah state that is becoming worse every day. How can this be ignored?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

rahi2357 said:


> Haman jan baz migam *har irani az pishrafte iran khoshhal mishe* ama javgiriy e ziadiam chiz e khoobi nist  resolution 1000 metre bia inam sanadesh :
> 
> ماهواره فجر دارای حضیض ۲۵۰ كیلومتر و اوج ۴۰۰ كیلومتر است. این ماهواره قادر است مدت یك سال و نیم در فضا باقی بماند و به تهیه و ارسال تصاویر با *قابلیت تفكیك 500 تا 1000 متر* به ایستگاه های زمینی بپردازد.
> ماهواره فجر در مرحله تست ایمپالس - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> manbaesh ham hamoon mashregh news hast LOL hamoon mashregh newsi ke gofte fajr daare israel ro spy mikone .
> View attachment 190312
> 
> 
> Doorbinesh o negah kon . Slr @Abii bood tafkikesh zire 1000 metr mishod  . resolution 1000 metr yani har 1 kilometer mishe yek pixel yani bakhshi az naghshey e tehran ro age too google earth in shekli bashe :
> View attachment 190314
> 
> az dide maahvare in shekli neshoon mide :
> View attachment 190315
> 
> va hata badtar az in choon rooye azlaae 6 gaanash dar haale charkheshe ke tasvir bardario sakhttar ham mikone . haman jan zood harchi in khabar gozariay e maloomol hal va zard migan ro bavar nakon in hamoon khabargozari hast ke video ye game ro be onvaan e tasaavir e mostanad e shekaar e azaay e ISIS gozaashte bood . in chiza badtar entesharesh baaes e aberooriz e iran mishe ...
> 
> manzooram in nist ke mahvareye mozakhrafiye . na shayad aslan khaastan faghat hamoon gase sardesho bara avalin baar emtehan konan (harchand hamoonam kar nakardeo har rooz orbit daare miad payintaro 1 mah dige too jav misooze injoor ke be nazar miad. har lahze daare ertefa kam mikone ) ama kolan matrah kardane inke daare az israel jasoosi mikoneo injoor chiza ... faghat javgiriye chandta site propaganda hast hamino bas .




Akhe vagheiyat ine ke qodrate tafkikesh 50 ta 100 metre.na 500 ta 1000.yani ye dorbine sia sefide ba qodrate tafkike 50 metr va ye dorbine rangi ba qodrate tafkike 100 metre.yani ba hamin dorbin ham mishe sakhteman ha tasisate bozorg ro be rahati tashkhis dad.chon ye morabba be zel'e 7 metr ye pixeleshe.hala hesab kon ye sakhtemun ke 1000 metr masahateshe rahat to 20 pixel mishe neshunesh dad.

Khely aali nis vali bara shoru khube...

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/386808/ورود-دوربین‌های-ایرانی-برای-اولین-بار-به-فضا

...............
Khodayish hatta age qodrate tafkikesh 1000 metr ham bud baz tasvire Tehran un shekli nemishod.shoma hesab kon har 1000 metre morabba ye pixele aks mishe.baz joziyate shahr va mahale ha be khubi moshakhas mishod.taghriban ye kuche ro tu 5 6 pixel mishe neshun dad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

alan az sare jalaseie konkur omadam, dustan age dastetun mirese doa konid ke ghabul sham emsal, albate daneshgahe khodemun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> alan az sare jalaseie konkur omadam, dustan age dastetun mirese doa konid ke ghabul sham emsal, albate daneshgahe khodemun


Ishallah unjayi ke dust dari qabul shi, serpi jan.

Migama...to ke kokur dashti chera diruz o pariruz enghadr online budi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Ishallah unjayi ke dust dari qabul shi, serpi jan.
> 
> Migama...to ke kokur dashti chera diruz o pariruz enghadr online budi?


mamnun

in hafte akhar kholase mikhundam faghat, kheili feshar naiovordam. kholase khundan kheili rahat tare.



rahi2357 said:


> Haman jan baz migam *har irani az pishrafte iran khoshhal mishe* ama javgiriy e ziadiam chiz e khoobi nist  resolution 1000 metre bia inam sanadesh :
> 
> ماهواره فجر دارای حضیض ۲۵۰ كیلومتر و اوج ۴۰۰ كیلومتر است. این ماهواره قادر است مدت یك سال و نیم در فضا باقی بماند و به تهیه و ارسال تصاویر با *قابلیت تفكیك 500 تا 1000 متر* به ایستگاه های زمینی بپردازد.
> ماهواره فجر در مرحله تست ایمپالس - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> manbaesh ham hamoon mashregh news hast LOL hamoon mashregh newsi ke gofte fajr daare israel ro spy mikone .
> View attachment 190312
> 
> 
> Doorbinesh o negah kon . Slr @Abii bood tafkikesh zire 1000 metr mishod  . resolution 1000 metr yani har 1 kilometer mishe yek pixel yani bakhshi az naghshey e tehran ro age too google earth in shekli bashe :
> View attachment 190314
> 
> az dide maahvare in shekli neshoon mide :
> View attachment 190315
> 
> va hata badtar az in choon rooye azlaae 6 gaanash dar haale charkheshe ke tasvir bardario sakhttar ham mikone . haman jan zood harchi in khabar gozariay e maloomol hal va zard migan ro bavar nakon in hamoon khabargozari hast ke video ye game ro be onvaan e tasaavir e mostanad e shekaar e azaay e ISIS gozaashte bood . in chiza badtar entesharesh baaes e aberooriz e iran mishe ...
> 
> manzooram in nist ke mahvareye mozakhrafiye . na shayad aslan khaastan faghat hamoon gase sardesho bara avalin baar emtehan konan (harchand hamoonam kar nakardeo har rooz orbit daare miad payintaro 1 mah dige too jav misooze injoor ke be nazar miad. har lahze daare ertefa kam mikone ) ama kolan matrah kardane inke daare az israel jasoosi mikoneo injoor chiza ... faghat javgiriye chandta site propaganda hast hamino bas .




Inja gofte 2ta durbin dare, yeki 50 m va yeki dg 100m.



> وی افزود: ماموریت ماهواره فجر سنجش از دور است و 2 نوع دوربین روی آن نصب شده است. یکی با قدرت تفکیک 50 متر و سیاه و سفید و دیگری با قدرت تفکیک 100 متر و رنگی است. هر دوی این دوربین‌ها ساخت داخل کشورمان و بومی است و برای اولین بار در فضا قرار می گیرد.



ورود دوربین‌های ایرانی برای اولین بار به فضا - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Hala kodumesho bepazirim? ba 50 m tasvir chetori mishe?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> ishala ghabooli man delam roshane  alan dige vaghte eslaahaate arziyo enghelabe sefid dar sticky threads hast are ? elaam kon ta dir nashode : " payame enghelaabe shoma re shenidam ... "


na farda ham ye konkure dg daram, hamun farda anjam midam. 



rahi2357 said:


> vali inja gofte 500 ta 1000 . bbc ham goft 500 ta 1000
> ماهواره فجر در مرحله تست ایمپالس - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> andaazeye doorbino bebin . man dige hich harfi nadaram . taze roo azlaae 6 gaane be sor@ daare micharkhe va nemitoone aksi hata ba hamoon tafkike 500 ta 1000 begire . va ye khabare bad .... be sor@ daare ertefa kam mikone hadeaksar ertefash nim sa@ pish online negah kardam shode bood 453.33




Be darde jasusi ke ghatan nemikhore, vali ghataan baraie azmayeshe bare aval aksbardari dar faza khub hast.

Sharif sat resolution 5m dare ke kheili khube nesbat be standard haie ma, omidvaram onam be zudi partab beshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> alan az sare jalaseie konkur omadam, dustan age dastetun mirese doa konid ke ghabul sham emsal, albate daneshgahe khodemun


bah , be salamat !!! ishala ghabuli dadash . Rooting for you bro 



rahi2357 said:


> bbc ham goft 500 ta 1000


khob dige age BBC gofte dige hichi 

na azizam ghodrat tafkikesh 50 metr va tou oun yeki dige bahsi nist 



rahi2357 said:


> kesi jashnvare fajr rafte ? che filmayi ? chio pishnahad mikonid ?


fadat sham , film irani dige nega kardan nadare , hamash shode film haye bi maani va jelf .

hollywood age 80% filmash jelfan , 20% film besiar aali va ba keyfiat tolid mikone . 

moteasefane tou iran ama 100% hastesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> khob mashreghnews ham gofte in ke nashod harf marde momen  dar kol be nazaram dige tooye oon thread post nazaarim behtar baashe . 23 pages vaghean ziade bara in fesghel sat . china japan mahvare 2 tonni mifrestan geo payine threadeshoon ye reply nist . man mitarsam ba in vazi ke in daare be sor@ ertefa kam mikone hanoz thread safhe aval basheo mahvare soghoot kone.


etela dari ke faghat 9 keshvar mitoonan een karu bokonan ya na ? 

irano vaghean dari ba chin moghayese mikoni azizam ?

kole boodje sazman fazaee sare jam 130-40 million dollare  

chin ye 50-100 barabar iran kharj mikone hade aghal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Abii @haman10 @rahi2357 @kollang

Watch this, he is one of those funnier Iranians out there, and it's awesome 






Also watch these:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arminkh

Serpentine said:


> alan az sare jalaseie konkur omadam, dustan age dastetun mirese doa konid ke ghabul sham emsal, albate daneshgahe khodemun


انشالله که میشی. ولی تجربه کردن دانشگاههای دیگه هم بد نیست. تفاوت طرز فکر بچه ها از یک دانشگاه به دیگری جالبه

مگه دهه فجر نیست؟ چرا اینقدر خشکسالیه؟ خبر جدید از رونمایی ها ندارین؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Arminkh said:


> انشالله که میشی. ولی تجربه کردن دانشگاههای دیگه هم بد نیست. تفاوت طرز فکر بچه ها از یک دانشگاه به دیگری جالبه
> 
> مگه دهه فجر نیست؟ چرا اینقدر خشکسالیه؟ خبر جدید از رونمایی ها ندارین؟



شنبه مثل اینکه نسل جدید صاعقه رونمایی میشه، امیدوارم چیز خوبی از آب در بیاد

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

فقط دو کابینش کردن دیگه نه؟ فکر نمی کنم ظاهرش خیلی فرق کرده باشه. شنیدم قطعات ساخت داخلش بیشتر شده.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Arminkh said:


> فقط دو کابینش کردن دیگه نه؟ فکر نمی کنم ظاهرش خیلی فرق کرده باشه. شنیدم قطعات ساخت داخلش بیشتر شده.



آره، و احتمالاداخل کاکپیت هم دیجیتال کردن. اگر به جای دو موتور، تونسته باشن یه تک موتور قوی بذارن توش خیلی عالی میشه، هرچند بعیده واقعا.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> ک موتور قوی بذارن توش خیلی عالی میشه


rastesh man az conspiracy theory khosham nemiad 

banabarin vase man "motor Su-27" montafi hast . mimoone motor melli ke hame dar moredesh harf mizanan .

ounam fellan fellana bayad faghat tou akhbar dar moredesh bekhoonim 

banabarin na ! hamoon 2 ta motor ghabli hast nahayatan J-79 roush nasb bashe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> na farda ham ye konkure dg daram, hamun farda anjam midam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be darde jasusi ke ghatan nemikhore, vali ghataan baraie azmayeshe bare aval aksbardari dar faza khub hast.
> 
> Sharif sat resolution 5m dare ke kheili khube nesbat be standard haie ma, omidvaram onam be zudi partab beshe.


koshti maro ba in sharif sat !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

New said:


> koshti maro ba in sharif sat !!!


shoma ham narahati chon tehran sat nadarim

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

UT bara esbat khodesh niaz be sat nadare dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> UT bara esbat khodesh niaz be sat nadare dadash


pas daghighan outputesh vase keshvar chie ? mishe tozih bedid ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@Serpentine jan, omidvaram konkour arshadeto ham mesle konkoure lisanset gand bezani 



haman10 said:


> pas daghighan outputesh vase keshvar chie ? mishe tozih bedid ?


78, 88, no more comments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> konkoure lisanset gand bezani


this one was a good one 


New said:


> 78, 88, no more comments


baale 

ghabul daram 

jaleb injast tanha daneshgah oloum pezeshki ke fazaye siasi dare bazam "UT" hast 

18 tiria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> baale
> 
> ghabul daram
> 
> jaleb injast tanha daneshgah oloum pezeshki ke fazaye siasi dare bazam "UT" hast
> 
> 18 tiria


vali haman jan on a serious note:
 رتبه‌بندی رسمی دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز تحقيقاتی کشور - معاونت پژوهش و فناوری

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> vali haman jan on a serious note:
> رتبه‌بندی رسمی دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز تحقيقاتی کشور - معاونت پژوهش و فناوری


mamnun dadash .

are midoonam 

its just fun to mess with someone with a doctorate degree from UT  i donno , maybe its a mental condition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

یک خبر جالب. نمیدونم تا چه حد حقیقت داشته باشه:

Report: U.S. Prepared To Rely Upon Iran For Regional Stability In Afghanistan, Iraq & Syria - Breitbart

نظر شما؟

@yavar توافقی که می گفتی پرتاب به خاطرش ملغی شد اینه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> @Abii @haman10 @rahi2357 @kollang
> 
> Watch this, he is one of those funnier Iranians out there, and it's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also watch these:


I've seen those. Can't stand Jobrani. I don't know why. He really annoys me for some reason.

btw watch Nightcrawler. One of the most disturbing characters I've seen in a film.

Edit: it's not a horror film btw. There's actually not much violence. You'll see why I say he's disturbing. Try not to watch any trailers either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> I've seen those. Can't stand Jobrani. I don't know why. He really annoys me for some reason.
> 
> btw watch Nightcrawler. One of the most disturbing characters I've seen in a film.
> 
> Edit: it's not a horror film btw. There's actually not much violence. You'll see why I say he's disturbing. Try not to watch any trailers either.



I've downloaded FHD version, I'll watch it either tonight or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Arminkh said:


> یک خبر جالب. نمیدونم تا چه حد حقیقت داشته باشه:
> 
> Report: U.S. Prepared To Rely Upon Iran For Regional Stability In Afghanistan, Iraq & Syria - Breitbart
> 
> نظر شما؟
> 
> @yavar توافقی که می گفتی پرتاب به خاطرش ملغی شد اینه؟


no wait brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

شبکه‌ما - دانلود ویدیو - انیمیشن قورباغه خواننده (سوری لند)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys , Can you download video from youtube by your phones ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Only if it's educational video , and that's simple google download youtube vids


----------



## SOHEIL

The SiLent crY said:


> Guys , Can you download video from youtube by your phones ?



بله

به آدرس فیلم

ss

اضافه کن

مثلا



Code:


www.ssyoutube.com/...


می تونی کیفیت دانلود هم انتخاب کنی

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> بله
> 
> به آدرس فیلم
> 
> ss
> 
> اضافه کن
> 
> مثلا
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> www.ssyoutube.com/...
> 
> 
> می تونی کیفیت دانلود هم انتخاب کنی




آورین آورین

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

The SiLent crY said:


> آورین آورین

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Arminkh said:


> یک خبر جالب. نمیدونم تا چه حد حقیقت داشته باشه:
> 
> Report: U.S. Prepared To Rely Upon Iran For Regional Stability In Afghanistan, Iraq & Syria - Breitbart
> 
> نظر شما؟
> 
> @yavar توافقی که می گفتی پرتاب به خاطرش ملغی شد اینه؟


That's a semi-parody website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

One of best articles that I have red about Iran and US struggle over atomic energy. Don't let his opening statement trying to predict the outcome by tossing coins stop you from reading it. Go to the very end.

Netanyahu and Boehner are wrong to think they know what Iran wants - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


>


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## rahi2357

ghezaavat nakonid doostaan . klide beheshto jahanam daste maa nist .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> من کاری به کلید و بهشت ندارم
> 
> فرض کنید یکی از دوستان/همکاران دانشگاه یا خانواده کنار شما باشه و اون کلمات خجالت اور رو مشاهده کنه
> 
> اون وقت آبروی خود شما که عضو انجمن هستید زیر سوال میر


bara chi aberooye man bere mage man neveshtam ?
ba'dam keshvari ke karmandaash moghe kaar pdf o ba ham dige negah konand ye keshvare nemoone mesle japan mishe ehtemalan 
bebin shahryar jan . mas'ale injaast ke in vasat adame bad ye teoriye toteast !! har amali ye aksol amal daare .... age* tohin* ro bad midooni bayad* zirab zanio khalezanak baazi* ro ham bad bedooni... vali dar kol maha dar maghame ghezavat nistim . bande shenas digarist ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> ghezaavat nakonid doostaan . klide beheshto jahanam daste maa nist .


Agha jan, shoma az koja miduni klidesh daste man nist?
zood ghezavat nakon baradare man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> zirab zanio khalezanak baazi


afarin dadash !!

report kardan vaghean kare zeshto zanande va bache gane ie .....

ama az ghadim migan , az har dasti bedi az hamoon dast migiri 

khoda ru shokr ma ta hala report kesi ru nadadim  @Serpentine 

ama vase man ta hala chandin O chand thread tou GHQ dorost shode  

khejalat avare , hata vase yek troll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

نظر منو چرا پاک کردین !!؟

چرا با احساسات مردم بازی می کنی ! @Serpentine

نمی گی افسردگی می گیرم کار دست خودم میدم ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

baraye inke zirab zani va khale zanak bazi mahsub nashe, man az in teribun elam mikonam ke har posti ke haviye tohin, nejad parasti va off-topic bashe ro report mikonam.kollan man kheyli bacham

Har ki ham narahat mishe mitune mano report kone va talafi kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> baraye inke zirab zani va khale zanak bazi mahsub nashe, man az in teribun elam mikonam ke har posti ke haviye tohin, nejad parasti va off-topic bashe ro report mikonam.kollan man kheyli bacham
> 
> Har ki ham narahat mishe mitune mano report kone va talafi kone.


shoma kare khubi mikoni 

keep up the good work 

OMG , is this real ? @Falcon29 

hilariouuuuuuus !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

Don't think so but it's funny and went viral apparently.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> @haman10
> 
> Don't think so but it's funny and went viral apparently.


lol , i enjoyed it anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> [
> 
> Don't think so but it's funny and went viral apparently.


Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syrian Lion

Abii said:


> Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> Why?


On top of that.

Selfie by Palestinian man chased by Israeli cops ruled fake - NY Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Syrian Lion said:


>


You have any idea why? Maybe translate the writing. I'm still scratching my head. Usually one can make up theories to try and make sense of nonsensical shit, but I can't even come up with a theory.


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> You have any idea why? Maybe translate the writing. I'm still scratching my head. Usually one can make up theories to try and make sense of nonsensical shit, but I can't even come up with a theory.



They are doing beyat with their king and prince. When a country does not have elections and does not have a constitution then this becomes their reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> They are doing beyat with their king and prince. When a country does not have elections and does not have a constitution then this becomes their reality.


beyat?


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> beyat?



بیعت - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> بیعت - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد


Okay, but I'm talking about the cardboard they're hiding behind not the handshaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> Okay, but I'm talking about the cardboard they're hiding behind not the handshaking.



Yes that is because, the king can not go and handshake a few million people in order to legitimize himself. It is not practically possible. That is why the picture. As I said, when you do not have elections and constitution, then how are you going to legitimize yourself as a ruler in 21st century?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

Abii said:


> You have any idea why? Maybe translate the writing. I'm still scratching my head. Usually one can make up theories to try and make sense of nonsensical shit, but I can't even come up with a theory.


They have to handshake with a picture offering condolences , that's how bad it is, their government failed to even send a small representative to represent al saud... But again they don't give a crap about them..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

That is some oddddd Game of Thrones shit lol. 

Man the Middle East is so fuckked. Every country is messed up in its own unique way. And every single Middle Easterner thinks his/her country is better than the other one beside it. Nope, every single one is fucked, period.


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> That is some oddddd Game of Thrones shit lol.
> 
> Man the Middle East is so fuckked. Every country is messed up in its own unique way. And every single Middle Easterner thinks his/her country is better than the other one beside it. Nope, every single one is fucked, period.


Same could be said about every single country on earth.


----------



## Abii

Azizam said:


> Same could be said about every single country on earth.


lol I'm talking about "next level" fucked. Sure, the developed world isn't perfect, but the problems here are so much more advanced, if you know what I mean. Over there we're LITERALLY talking about Game of Thrones shit in real life. It's insanity more than every day issues. Over here we bitch and moan about the excessive work culture, consumerism and the power of big corporations. But at the end of the day we talk about these things because we have nothing else to talk about. The things we complain about here aren't really "problems," but things we can improve on as a society.

The Middle East is beyond repair within our life times IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

thats saudi ingenuity. The king couldn't be everywhere, so they did this instead . Arab puppet government condition their population to such an extent, they think this acceptable and ordinary. They can't even think of saying a bad thing about their monarchy or government like everyone else.



Daneshmand said:


> Yes that is because, the king can not go and handshake a few million people in order to legitimize himself. It is not practically possible. That is why the picture. As I said, when you do not have elections and constitution, then how are you going to legitimize yourself as a ruler in 21st century?



you could take everyone to the hall and play the national anthem and swear allegiance



Syrian Lion said:


> They have to handshake with a picture offering condolences , that's how bad it is, their government failed to even send a small representative to represent al saud... But again they don't give a crap about them..



Their country is named after the family thats all you need to know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

beast89 said:


> you could take everyone to the hall and play the national anthem and swear allegiance



That is not possible. They are Salafis who believe everything must be exactly how it was 13 centuries ago. Therefore shaking the hand is necessary, even if it be a latex hand pasted to a picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> That is not possible. They are Salafis who believe everything must be exactly how it was 13 centuries ago. Therefore shaking the hand is necessary, even if it be a latex hand pasted to a picture.


btw, don't get too cocky. You think Iran is better? Iran does some things better, but Saudis do more things right than Iran does. In the end, both countries are massive stains on the world map today. Don't act like Iran is superior. Because we're not. Economically we're worse. Socially we're on par with Saudi (if they treated their women better they'd be ahead). In industry and business we're the same too. Iran produces a lot and has A LOT of potential, but the potential is only resulting in brain drain and nothing else. The saudis on the other hand are using foreign expertise to compensate for their lack of potential. Very soon they could easily be ahead of Iran in terms industrial capacity (2-3 decades). They're throwing a lot of cash in R&D and that always gets results. In the end money talks, bull shit walks (Iranian universities produce a quadrillion times more research than the whole of Saudi, but without money behind these projects, they're just words on paper).

Go back to what I said earlier. Every Middle Easterner thinks his/her country is better than the other one. But in the grand scheme of things all Middle Eastern countries are the same dictatorial 3rd world shit holes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> btw, don't get too cocky. You think Iran is better? Iran does some things better, but Saudis do more things right than Iran does. In the end, both countries are massive stains on the world map today. Don't act like Iran is superior. Because we're not. Economically we're worse. Socially we're on par with Saudi (if they treated their women better they'd be ahead). In industry and business we're the same too. Iran produces a lot and has A LOT of potential, but the potential is only resulting in brain drain and nothing else. The saudis on the other hand are using foreign expertise to compensate for their lack of potential. Very soon they could easily be ahead of Iran in terms industrial capacity (2-3 decades). They're throwing a lot of cash in R&D and that always gets results. In the end money talks, bull shit walks (Iranian universities produce a quadrillion times more research than the whole of Saudi, but without money behind these projects, they're just words on paper).
> 
> Go back to what I said earlier. Every Middle Easterner thinks his/her country is better than the other one. But in the grand scheme of things all Middle Eastern countries are the same dictatorial 3rd world shit holes.



Actually you are the one who is cocky here. Put a sock on it. 

Are you even capable of engaging in a rational and logical argument without becoming an emotional wreck? Without attributing things to me that I never said? (Are you a mental case? Do you have a history of mental disease? Is it in family?)

So lets see how far you can climb out from the hole you just dug up there:

Could you elaborate what Iran is doing better? What Saudis are doing better? Please try to be specific.

What makes you say, Iran has A LOT of potential? What have you seen that makes you believe that Iran has potential? Potential in what? Do you mean others do not have potential?

What is a stain on world map? What do you consider to be a stain and why? Are you yourself a stain? What good have you done for humanity? (No, making money for yourself do not count at all). Had you gone to Liberia to help with ebola outbreak? Or maybe, you have been organizing humanitarian relief for Haiti earthquake? No? Nothing?

When during the past 7000 years, Iran's economy was running well? How much do you know about Saudi economy? Do you consider Saudi economy to be sustainable? Do you know about their unemployment rate?

When was Iran socially a progressive and secured place in the past 7000 years? For instance how do you compare Iranian society with Greek society of 2500 years ago?

Do you know what industry is? What is it supposed to do? How much R&D experience you have, to opine on these matters? I consider it really laughable and idiotic for me to ask this but since you raised it yourself, I am curious to know, how you came to conclusion that it is money that results in R&D success? (It is apparent that you have no experience of R&D).

What do you mean by your industrial capacity comparison? Do you mean Saudis are going to sell more oil than Iran? You know they already sell more oil than Japan and for that matter South Africa and even Chile.  Not really relevant today, but in old books of industrial development, the industrial scholars used to have these benchmarks for industrialization eg. steel production or sulfuric acid production, do you mean these?

I do not need your advice, abii joon. But I have a piece of advice for you, if you are receptive. When you are talking to someone, do not assume more than you can answer for. Specially if these assumptions are of what some one said or did. If you do that without being able to answer for, it would mean only two things, either you are dishonest in your argument and are making a strawman to attack (do you know what a strawman is?) or you have serious mental health issues (eg. schizophrenia). You do not go around manufacturing things in your mind about what other people think, believe, did or said (or in this case wrote).

Have a good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> Why?



What is this and can somebody here tell me what relation it had to my post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

oh my God ,

I'm downloading with 1.3 MB/sec transfer rate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 

fadat sham kheyli goli , vali ghabl az inke hameye posthaye thread ru thank koni , aval bekhooneshoon 



The 36th anniversary of the Iranian revolution | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> fadat sham kheyli goli , vali ghabl az inke hameye posthaye thread ru thank koni , aval bekhooneshoon


Oh . rast migi . sorry . android khare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Oh . rast migi . sorry . android khare


man ba gooshi ke miam baaz posta ajagh vajagh mishe , haalamo gerefte asasi

taaze update kardam goshimo gand rafte toosh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> man ba gooshi ke miam baaz posta ajagh vajagh mishe , haalamo gerefte asasi
> 
> taaze update kardam goshimo gand rafte toosh


nemidoonam shayad site ro noskhye windowsesh ro barat baz mikone . kolan ba gooshi sakhte . omadam malik ro thank bezanam...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Aghayun!ye thread baraye saeghe 2 besazid!!!!

Aghayun!ye thread baraye saeghe 2 besazid!!!!

Aghayun!ye thread baraye saeghe 2 besazid!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Aghayun!ye thread baraye saeghe 2 besazid!!!!


khodam mizanam , felan sabr kon aks haye Cockpit biroon biad dobare zaye nashim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> khodam mizanam , felan sabr kon aks haye Cockpit biroon biad dobare zaye nashim


Khabaro nemitunim makhfi konim ke.lol foghe foghesh ta farda kharejiya threadesho mizanan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> khodam mizanam , felan sabr kon aks haye Cockpit biroon biad dobare zaye nashim



فرمانده مجتمع اوج نیروی هوایی ارتش گفت: در آینده‌ای نه چندان دور ما یک هواپیما با پلت‌فرم «صاعقه» ولی از نظر الکترواویونیک نسل چهار یا چهار و نیم جهان خواهیم داشت که تعاریف خاص خودش را دارد. 

فکر کنم منظورش این باشه که صاعقه با کاکپیت دیجیتال هنوز در دست ساخت هست 
و این صاعقه 2 از ایونیک قدیمی استفاده می کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> فرمانده مجتمع اوج نیروی هوایی ارتش گفت: در آینده‌ای نه چندان دور ما یک هواپیما با پلت‌فرم «صاعقه» ولی از نظر الکترواویونیک نسل چهار یا چهار و نیم جهان خواهیم داشت که تعاریف خاص خودش را دارد.
> 
> فکر کنم منظورش این باشه که صاعقه با کاکپیت دیجیتال هنوز در دست ساخت هست
> و این صاعقه 2 از ایونیک قدیمی استفاده می کنه


Salam

Hatta age saeghe 2 i ke emruz didim, cockpite digital dashte bashe, baz ba ye jangandeye nasle 4/5 fasele ziadi dare.In jangande na qabeliyate BVR(moghabele ba tahdidate havayi dar mahdude fara tar az dide khalaban) va na qabeliyate sukhtgiriye havayi va na systeme e ECM be nazar miyad ke rush savar bashe va na hatta hoshdar dahandeye mushak rush savar shode(mamulan in system ruye dom nasb mishe).hatta malum nist sharare haye monharef konandeye mushak nasb shodan ya na.

Dar kol nabayad kheyli ru in chiza zoom kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Hey guys do you know how is it possible to find out that in which way a glass has broken? I mean base on fractions and glass fragments? thx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

kollang said:


> Salam
> 
> Hatta age saeghe 2 i ke emruz didim, cockpite digital dashte bashe, baz ba ye jangandeye nasle 4/5 fasele ziadi dare.In jangande na qabeliyate BVR(moghabele ba tahdidate havayi dar mahdude fara tar az dide khalaban) va na qabeliyate sukhtgiriye havayi va na systeme e ECM be nazar miyad ke rush savar bashe va na hatta hoshdar dahandeye mushak rush savar shode(mamulan in system ruye dom nasb mishe).hatta malum nist sharare haye monharef konandeye mushak nasb shodan ya na.
> 
> Dar kol nabayad kheyli ru in chiza zoom kard.



نظر شما کاملادرسته

منظورم از کاکپیت دیجیتال فقط تبدیل کردن داده های این عقربه ها به اطلاعات روی صفحه نمایش بود
کاری که سایپا و ایران خودرو هم تونستند روی ماشین هاشون انجام بدند

از یک هواپیمای که وزارت دفاع براش ماموریت تمرین در نظر گرفته شده از این بیشتر هم انتظار نمیره
جنگ الکترونیک و درگیری مافوق دید و خلبان خودکار که جای خود دارد

البته یه نکته مهم رو فراموش کردم
از اونجا که ما هیچ یک از جنگنده هامون کاکپیت دیجیتال نداره
پس تمرین خلبان تازه کار با کاکپیت دیجیتال یخورده احمقانه به نظر می رسه
و کل تمرین رو زیر سوال می بره

ولی خوب این که فرمانده گفت (ایونیک نسل چهار) یعنی دقیقا چیزی مثل اف-20
فکر کنم یه چند سالی طول بکشه تا این صاعقه 3 با ایونیک جدید ساخته بشه
فعلا کار داره تا نسل 4 بسازیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

enghad topico nazadim ke ye khareji zad 

@kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> Hey guys do you know how is it possible to find out that in which way a glass has broken? I mean base on fractions and glass fragments? thx


Glass is considered a brittle Material and has a tensional failure. 

I'm not sure how familiar you are with mechanics of materials . When something hits a piece of glass, it bends towards the direction of the projectile so you have tension on the other side and compression on the side that projectile hits. However compression and tension are mutually convertible so where you have compression on one plane you have tension on a a plane that makes a 45 degree angle with the original one. So cracks will start on the opposite side of the hit and continue on a 45 degree angle towards the surface that was hit. So in theory each piece should look like a semi prism i.e. the surface that faces the projectile is slightly smaller than the opposite surface and edges are inclined towards the surface that was facing the projectile.

This is what should happen in theory. Hope it helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

@Abii @rmi5 Dudes!! I got your notifications, but I don't see anything to reply to? My own post was removed, so I think its safe to assume that all of our posts were removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii @rmi5 Dudes!! I got your notifications, but I don't see anything to reply to? My own post was removed, so I think its safe to assume that all of our posts were removed.


Yeah, they were all removed 
Anyway, what's up bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, they were all removed
> Anyway, what's up bro?



Everything's good bro, what about yourself? About the what you said earlier, sure my friend  
Midooni ke man ziad dige inja nemiam, na mishe harf zad, pak mikonan, mian ba wahabbi ha mipari ban mikonan, miaye migi nazar midi ban mikonan, faghat har chand vaght yek bar ke yek chizi mishe miam inja bebinam ke chi be chiye, masaln jaryane in Saegheh ke hatta man aksasho dide boodam az ghabl.

Darset tamom shod?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Everything's good bro, what about yourself? About the what you said earlier, sure my friend
> Midooni ke man ziad dige inja nemiam, na mishe harf zad, pak mikonan, mian ba wahabbi ha mipari ban mikonan, miaye migi nazar midi ban mikonan, faghat har chand vaght yek bar ke yek chizi mishe miam inja bebinam ke chi be chiye, masaln jaryane in Saegheh ke hatta man aksasho dide boodam az ghabl.



Everything is alright bro.
Man ham hamin tor. digeh kheyli hoseleh ye sar zadan be inja ra nadaaram, chon digeh qualitish eftezaah shodeh.
BTW, AyyaamAllah e Valentine ham raasti nazdik hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Everything is alright bro.
> Man ham hamin tor. digeh kheyli hoseleh ye sar zadan be inja ra nadaaram, chon digeh qualitish eftezaah shodeh.
> BTW, AyyaamAllah e Valentine ham raasti nazdik hast



Are baba, man be karam chashbidam, in managere dahane maro saf karde, hame chizha ro rikhtan sare man. Avayelesh khob bood baad omadim New York shoro kardan be bigari keshidan az ma! 

HAhahahaha! Nemidoonam jaryani ke inja goftamo ta koja khondi, vali hamoon tarafo didam chand rooz pish to shaerkat ba pesaresh! Taraf pesar dare! lol! To inja mesle inke hanooz condom ekthera nashode  Nesfe sherkat single mom hastan lol! 

Man feelan bikhial shodam chasbidam be kar, vali dige kamroo bazi dar nemiaram  ziad! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Are baba, man be karam chashbidam, in managere dahane maro saf karde, hame chizha ro rikhtan sare man. Avayelesh khob bood baad omadim New York shoro kardan be bigari keshidan az ma!
> 
> HAhahahaha! Nemidoonam jaryani ke inja goftamo ta koja khondi, vali hamoon tarafo didam chand rooz pish to shaerkat ba pesaresh! Taraf pesar dare! lol! To inja mesle inke hanooz condom ekthera nashode  Nesfe sherkat single mom hastan lol!
> 
> Man feelan bikhial shodam chasbidam be kar, vali dige kamroo bazi dar nemiaram  ziad! lol



Militant Atheist jan, Irani baazi ra bezaar kenaar. ye kam rou laazem hast ke daashteh baashi, vali dar kol inja dokhtar haash mesle Iran aghab moundeh va snub nistand. Masalan, vaghti ke miri ba taraf biroun, laazem nist ke to poulesh ra bedi, az in kaar haye irani baazi nakon. migan ke taraf hatman yek moshkeli daareh ke daare kharj mikoneh. 
Ageh ham khejaalati hasti, chand baar az online dating estefaadeh kon ta raah biyofti  kollan ham in raa dar nazar daashteh baash ke hich vaght ba avvalin kasi ke date mikoni, vaared e raabete ye romance nashi  ghaziyeh ra kheyli raahat begir. Ageh az doustaat, kasi dokhtar hast, mitouni behesh begi ke to ra be doustaash mo'arrefi kone. 
kollan kheyli ghaziyeh ra sakht nagir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Militant Atheist jan, Irani baazi ra bezaar kenaar. ye kam rou laazem hast ke daashteh baashi, vali dar kol inja dokhtar haash mesle Iran aghab moundeh va snub nistand. Masalan, vaghti ke miri ba taraf biroun, laazem nist ke to poulesh ra bedi, az in kaar haye irani baazi nakon. migan ke taraf hatman yek moshkeli daareh ke daare kharj mikoneh.
> Ageh ham khejaalati hasti, chand baar az online dating estefaadeh kon ta raah biyofti  kollan ham in raa dar nazar daashteh baash ke hich vaght ba avvalin kasi ke date mikoni, vaared e raabete ye romance nashi  ghaziyeh ra kheyli raahat begir. Ageh az doustaat, kasi dokhtar hast, mitouni behesh begi ke to ra be doustaash mo'arrefi kone.
> kollan kheyli ghaziyeh ra sakht nagir



Damet garm babate advice aziz jan, man social anxiety daram, va adam ziad sociali ham nistam, doost daram basham ha, vali daste khodam nist. Hala daram say mikonam ke ghalabe konam behesh, belakhare harki yek za'afi dare. Online dating ro are, 100 dar 100 rast migi, bayad yek meghdar vaght bezaram vasash vali, lamasab mesle kar peyda kardane, bayad resume benevisi lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Damet garm babate advice aziz jan, man social anxiety daram, va adam ziad sociali ham nistam, doost daram basham ha, vali daste khodam nist. Hala daram say mikonam ke ghalabe konam behesh, belakhare harki yek za'afi dare. Online dating ro are, 100 dar 100 rast migi, bayad yek meghdar vaght bezaram vasash vali, lamasab mesle kar peyda kardane, bayad resume benevisi lol




Bebin aziz jan, point e dating tou inja in hast ke baayad neshoun bedi ke ghaziyeh ra ounghadr ham jeddi nemigiri. in neshoun dahandeh ye self-confidence hast ke zan ha ham az in mozou' khosheshoun miyaad. ageh mikhaay ke yek kaari ra digeh baraash care nakoni, mitouni yek te'daad e ziyaadi un kaar ra anjaam bedi. masalan hamin online dating, boro va be n nafar message bezan. enghar message beheshoun tou in saayt ha bezan ta digeh baraat aaddi besheh.

man motevajjeh e case e shoma hastam aziz. tou iran chon hame ye aadam ha sareshoun be kaar e baghiyeh hast va vaabasteh hastand, kaar haye hamdigar ra zir e nazar migiran va baraaye hamin ham bachcheh yaad migireh ke hezaar jour save face koneh va sorkh va sefid beshid sar e har chizi. injaa intori nist aziz. kasi kaari be kaaret nadaareh. pas az reaction e baghiyeh laazem nist vahshat daashteh baashi 

Dar mored e profile ham, sa'y kon ke aks va gheyreh bezaari va yek seri tozihaat, vali hameh chiz ra az 0-100 nanevis, chon ageh hame chiz ra kaamel benevisi, digeh baraaye taraf kheyli digeh mysterious nemishi va tavajjohesh ra jalb nemikoni.

Just try to proceed very smoothly and you'll be fine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Bebin aziz jan, point e dating tou inja in hast ke baayad neshoun bedi ke ghaziyeh ra ounghadr ham jeddi nemigiri. in neshoun dahandeh ye self-confidence hast ke zan ha ham az in mozou' khosheshoun miyaad. ageh mikhaay ke yek kaari ra digeh baraash care nakoni, mitouni yek te'daad e ziyaadi un kaar ra anjaam bedi. masalan hamin online dating, boro va be n nafar message bezan. enghar message beheshoun tou in saayt ha bezan ta digeh baraat aaddi besheh.
> 
> man motevajjeh e case e shoma hastam aziz. tou iran chon hame ye aadam ha sareshoun be kaar e baghiyeh hast va vaabasteh hastand, kaar haye hamdigar ra zir e nazar migiran va baraaye hamin ham bachcheh yaad migireh ke hezaar jour save face koneh va sorkh va sefid beshid sar e har chizi. injaa intori nist aziz. kasi kaari be kaaret nadaareh. pas az reaction e baghiyeh laazem nist vahshat daashteh baashi
> 
> Dar mored e profile ham, sa'y kon ke aks va gheyreh bezaari va yek seri tozihaat, vali hameh chiz ra az 0-100 nanevis, chon ageh hame chiz ra kaamel benevisi, digeh baraaye taraf kheyli digeh mysterious nemishi va tavajjohesh ra jalb nemikoni.
> 
> Just try to proceed very smoothly and you'll be fine



Damet garm dadash jan  Dastet dard nakone, are man motevajeh shodam vaghti kheyli adi pm bedi dokhtaraye kheyli hot ham hata behet javab midan, nabayd needy be nazar biayek e turn off eshon mikone. Vali kolan chand vaghte man profilamo takhte kardam, chon dasht ro karam taasir manfi mizasht. mikham yek khorde jaye khodamo mohkamtar konam, midooni chi migam?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Damet garm dadash jan  Dastet dard nakone, are man motevajeh shodam vaghti kheyli adi pm bedi dokhtaraye kheyli hot ham hata behet javab midan, nabayd needy be nazar biayek e turn off eshon mikone. Vali kolan chand vaghte man profilamo takhte kardam, chon dasht ro karam taasir manfi mizasht. mikham yek khorde jaye khodamo mohkamtar konam, midooni chi migam?



Yup, I understand it, bro. Man ham khodam vaghti ke saram ziyaad sholough besheh, digeh hoseleh ye kasi ra peyda nemikonam va vaght ham baraaye kasi nemizaaram. Albatteh dorostesh in hast ke aadam balanced basheh va az in harfaa, vali khob midouni ke elzaaman intori nemisheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Yup, I understand it, bro. Man ham khodam vaghti ke saram ziyaad sholough besheh, digeh hoseleh ye kasi ra peyda nemikonam va vaght ham baraaye kasi nemizaaram. Albatteh dorostesh in hast ke aadam balanced basheh va az in harfaa, vali khob midouni ke elzaaman intori nemisheh.



Are aziz, age yadetam bashe chand mah pish ke ba ham sohbat kardim baham be in natije reside boodim ke zanha age pool dashte basi khodeshon kolan mian tarafe adam, man feelan javonam  lol. Vali kharej az shookhi inja yekam pam ghors tar beshe miram to karesh  Damet garm aziz. kheyli khoshal shodam bat sohbat kardam. Man miram yek dooshi begiram baad beram bekhabam dishab 4 saat bishtar nakhabidam, ghabl az khab yek chizi didam shabiye bed bug bood (dar vaghee soosk bood) baad hamash ta sobh dashtam kaboos bed bug mididam lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Are aziz, age yadetam bashe chand mah pish ke ba ham sohbat kardim baham be in natije reside boodim ke zanha age pool dashte basi khodeshon kolan mian tarafe adam, man feelan javonam  lol. Vali kharej az shookhi inja yekam pam ghors tar beshe miram to karesh  Damet garm aziz. kheyli khoshal shodam bat sohbat kardam. Man miram yek dooshi begiram baad beram bekhabam dishab 4 saat bishtar nakhabidam, ghabl az khab yek chizi didam shabiye bed bug bood (dar vaghee soosk bood) baad hamash ta sobh dashtam kaboos bed bug mididam lol!



 poul ke albatteh hallaal e moshkelaat hast 
OK Aziz. shab khosh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Are aziz, age yadetam bashe chand mah pish ke ba ham sohbat kardim baham be in natije reside boodim ke zanha age pool dashte basi khodeshon kolan mian tarafe adam, man feelan javonam  lol. Vali kharej az shookhi inja yekam pam ghors tar beshe miram to karesh  Damet garm aziz. kheyli khoshal shodam bat sohbat kardam. Man miram yek dooshi begiram baad beram bekhabam dishab 4 saat bishtar nakhabidam, ghabl az khab yek chizi didam shabiye bed bug bood (dar vaghee soosk bood) baad hamash ta sobh dashtam kaboos bed bug mididam lol!


EY BABA! Dobare bed bug? To ye 7-8 dah mah pish nabood kole khoonato atish zadi az sareshoo khalas shi? Dobare? looool In havaye mozakhrafe canada tanha khoobish hamine ke harchi mojode zendast ro az zamin mahv mikone. Az bed bug to zemestoon khabari nist. 

Migam, to karet chi bood? Ye bar behem gofti yadam raft.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Dear @Militant Atheist, as @Abii mentioned, it seems as if the problem's yours. 
.
.
Hey guys, what's up, @rahi2357 dude, it's the second time in a row I can feel your absence here, confess man, what's up are we gonna see you coupled, too.  

@haman10 , @kollang @Daneshmand, @Serpentine guys, as it is the daheye fajr ceremonies, and I can see people very happy all around, I've got a question, I'd like to here you guys and others view point on it, 

Do you guys have any idea what where the causes for the qiyam 15 khordad 42 incident? and what is your view points on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine hajji tou oun thread hanooz daran fohsh midan ha ....

behet goftan "rat" ama hichki hich kari nakard ?

WTF man 

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 302

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine hajji tou oun thread hanooz daran fohsh midan ha ....
> 
> behet goftan "rat" ama hichki hich kari nakard ?
> 
> WTF man



دکتر شاید به درد
Post Konkor stress disorder (PKSD)
دچار شده؟؟؟
دوا بده خوب میشه
-----------------------------------------
خودمون حساب فحاش ها رو با , منطق و سیاست می رسیم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> دکتر شاید به درد
> Post Konkor stress disorder (PKSD)
> دچار شده؟؟؟
> دوا بده خوب میشه
> -----------------------------------------
> خودمون حساب فحاش ها رو با , منطق و سیاست می رسیم


de ye harekati bezan javoon mard @Serpentine

be hame kasemoon daran fosh midan baradar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


>



@haman10 

دکتر هامان به نظر می رسه وضعیت اورژانسی است
یکی از دوستان انجمن به علت تنفس نیتروژن و خنده زیاد ممکن است به کما فرو بره
اب پرتقال خونش هم بالاست
چی کار کنیم؟ تجویزت چیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @haman10
> 
> دکتر هامان به نظر می رسه وضعیت اورژانسی است
> یکی از دوستان انجمن به علت تنفس نیتروژن و خنده زیاد ممکن است به کما فرو بره
> اب پرتقال خونش هم بالاست
> چی کار کنیم؟ تجویزت چیه؟


velesh kon baba , sag mahalesh kon badbakhto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> velesh kon baba , sag mahalesh kon badbakhto



خدا بیامرزدش ... جان سپرد
یعنی تجویزت از تجویز دکتر احمدی رضا خان هم بهتر بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine hajji tou oun thread hanooz daran fohsh midan ha ....
> 
> behet goftan "rat" ama hichki hich kari nakard ?
> 
> WTF man
> 
> Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 302



veleshun kon. chera baiad ba javab dadan beheshun, khodemun ro dar sathe ona paien biarim? paien ke che arz konam, ina tahe chahan.

post hashun ro ba Mod ha matrah kardam, bebinam chi kar mikonand.


New said:


> @haman10 , @kollang @Daneshmand, @Serpentine guys, as it is the daheye fajr ceremonies, and I can see people very happy all around, I've got a question, I'd like to here you guys and others view point on it,



alan mikhastam shoru konam ye javabe tulani benevisam yeho hes kardam asan hosele nadaram. che arz konam vala, asatide digari behtar az mane bisavad inja mitunan nazar bedan. shoma ke khodet ostadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> Glass is considered a brittle Material and has a tensional failure.
> 
> I'm not sure how familiar you are with mechanics of materials . When something hits a piece of glass, it bends towards the direction of the projectile so you have tension on the other side and compression on the side that projectile hits. However compression and tension are mutually convertible so where you have compression on one plane you have tension on a a plane that makes a 45 degree angle with the original one. So cracks will start on the opposite side of the hit and continue on a 45 degree angle towards the surface that was hit. So in theory each piece should look like a semi prism i.e. the surface that faces the projectile is slightly smaller than the opposite surface and edges are inclined towards the surface that was facing the projectile.
> 
> This is what should happen in theory. Hope it helps.



Thanks for your informative post, actually I googled it last night and I found some useful essay regarding the subject but still there is sth that I need to know, aforementioned points explain how a glass would get smashed by a projectile going through it but what I wanna know is differences btw a broken glass by a projectile and a broken glass caused by wind ... surly in second scenario there is no projectile therefore there would be no hole made by a bullet or a stone and so forth.
what would it be look likes?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> Thanks for your informative post, actually I googled it last night and I found some useful essay regarding the subject but still there is sth that I need to know, aforementioned points explain how a glass would get smashed by a projectile going through it but what I wanna know is differences btw a broken glass by a projectile and a broken glass caused by wind ... surly in second scenario there is no projectile therefore there would be no hole made by a bullet or a stone and so forth.
> what would it be look likes?



My pleasure!

Actually it is a little hard to answer as it depends on the overall dimension of the glass. But I would imagine the difference to be as per below:

- When a projectile hits the glass, you are dealing with a point load. So cracks will start from that point and spread towards the edge of the glass. I would say if you see cracks look like a spider web or if there are many triangular pieces on the window or on the ground, pointing towards a single point, then you are probably dealing with a projectile. Especially if that point is not on the center of the glass surface. 

- In the case of wind you have an equally distributed load on the whole surface, so the braking should happen in a more centrally symmetrical way as the tension is also symmetrically distributed. So I would say if you have larger triangular pieces pointing towards the center of the glass then it is probably caused by wind. 

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> Actually it is a little hard to answer as it depends on the overall dimension of the glass. But I would imagine the difference to be as per below:
> 
> - When a projectile hits the glass, you are dealing with a point load. So cracks will start from that point and spread towards the edge of the glass. I would say if you see cracks look like a spider web or if there are many triangular pieces on the window or on the ground, pointing towards a single point, then you are probably dealing with a projectile. Especially if that point is not on the center of the glass surface.
> 
> - In the case of wind you have an equally distributed load on the whole surface, so the braking should happen in a more centrally symmetrical way as the tension is also symmetrically distributed. So I would say if you have larger triangular pieces pointing towards the center of the glass then it is probably caused by wind.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thx a million.
So base upon what you described this glass might have been broken by a projectile:







1-Cracks start from that point and spread towards the edges of the glass.
2- Cracks look like a spider web or if there are many triangular pieces.
3- Point is not on the center of the glass surface.
*4- It's almost symmetrical.*
*5- Larger triangular pieces pointing towards the center of the glass*.


But more likely I think wind did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> Thx a million.
> So base upon what you described this glass might have been broken by a projectile:
> 
> View attachment 192031
> 
> 
> 1-Cracks start from that point and spread towards the edges of the glass.
> 2- Cracks look like a spider web or if there are many triangular pieces.
> 3- Point is not on the center of the glass surface.
> *4- It's almost symmetrical.*
> *5- Larger triangular pieces pointing towards the center of the glass*.
> 
> 
> But more likely I think wind did it.


No worries bro,

What is the size and the thickness of the glass? is it 4mm? Just looking at it I think it is around 60x60cm?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ghaher-313 Game trailer 

lol

تریلر بازی ایرانی قاهر 313 | رسانه مهر

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arminkh

haman10 said:


> Ghaher-313 Game trailer
> 
> lol
> 
> تریلر بازی ایرانی قاهر 313 | رسانه مهر


I Looovvveeeddd it!! Wish only I was 16 again!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> No worries bro,
> 
> What is the size and the thickness of the glass? is it 4mm? Just looking at it I think it is around 60x60cm?



More photos if you need are attached to the post:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

haman10 said:


> Ghaher-313 Game trailer
> 
> lol
> 
> تریلر بازی ایرانی قاهر 313 | رسانه مهر



Interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> More photos if you need are attached to the post:
> 
> View attachment 192039



@Arminkh explanation is superb. But have you considered a bird hit? Any small feathers around the accident site? Or maybe a whole unlucky bird with poor navigation skills

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Gabriel92 said:


> Interesting.


you're interesting 

JK mate 



Daneshmand said:


> @Arminkh explanation is superb. But have you considered a bird hit? Any small feathers around the accident site? Or maybe a whole unlucky bird with poor navigation skills


C'mon bro 

don't post sad pics please . 

post wahhabis being blown up by ATGMs from UCAVs instead

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Real accident:






Accident simulation (strictly for purpose of forensic investigation of above accident):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> @Arminkh explanation is superb. But have you considered a bird hit? Any small feathers around the accident site? Or maybe a whole unlucky bird with poor navigation skills



No surprisingly the crime scene was cleaned up by possible culpirits and unfortunately nothing was left to get investigated ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Real accident:


those girls are really fun to watch 

we had a persian girl before on the forum , she unfortunately left long time ago @iranigirl2

now the only iranian girl here is @Tomyris

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> No surprisingly the crime scene was cleaned up by possible culpirits and unfortunately nothing was left to get investigated ....



Then in all probability it could not have been a bird. But rather a mischievous child .



haman10 said:


> post wahhabis being blown up by ATGMs from UCAVs instead



I don't want even to talk about them. Scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> That's a shame for those who supported a tyrant, God may bless you and your lost.


Tnx bro .

yeki az aghvam ham tavasot tehrani shahid mishe ba sianor . tooye eterafatesh hata esmesho ham miare :

اعترافات تهرانی شکنجه گر معروف ساواک

aval ye chand hafte kheyli shadid shekanjash mikonan, baadesham behesh migan ya lou midi doostatoo ya sianor !!!

injoori mishe ke shahid mishan dige . yeki az amoo ham ham farmandeye artesh bood (dg nemigam koja) ishoon ham shahid shodan .

jaleb injast ke timsar artesh shahanshahi bood  vali chon farar kard zaman shah az artesh , savak donbalesh bood O az een khoone be oun khoone farar mikard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Dear @Militant Atheist, as @Abii mentioned, it seems as if the problem's yours.
> .
> .
> Hey guys, what's up, @rahi2357 dude, it's the second time in a row I can feel your absence here, confess man, what's up are we gonna see you coupled, too.
> 
> @haman10 , @kollang @Daneshmand, @Serpentine guys, as it is the daheye fajr ceremonies, and I can see people very happy all around, I've got a question, I'd like to here you guys and others view point on it,
> 
> Do you guys have any idea what where the causes for the qiyam 15 khordad 42 incident? and what is your view points on it?



I do not understand what you want to know since so many scholars have written so much on these issues and you can read those "scholarly works" . Maybe you are just probing [us] here. 

Personally, I see history as inevitable. I believe in inevitability of what has already happened. In this context, I see little reason for revisionism or for re-interpretations leading to fantasy lands, that never existed (and will never exist).

Nations and societies behave pretty much like chaotic systems. Hard to predict. But they eventually settle down for what they really *deserve and require*. Such was the case of revolution which happened because the calcified and rusted Iranian monarchy could not respond to desires of significant majority of people. And this actually goes way beyond Pahlavi and the roots of Iranian revolution and its causes actually has to be searched in Qajar period IMO. In fact if you wanted to ask a scholarly question, it should not have been what my or others opinion is of revolution and dahe fajr or 15 khordad, but what would have been the opinion of people during Qajar period about these things, had they been alive today. This would have been more instructive.

The yet non-resolved issue of dualism between Western Modernism and Traditional Conservatism which basically came to Iranian society in Qajar era, was the root cause of 15 Khordad. Iranian leaders, scholars, akhonds, politicians and military Generals did not have a deep understanding of history, philosophy, science, arts, society, themselves and even their own religion. Therefore, they could not understand, assimilate with and rectify along, the rapidly changing world around themselves which came out of the enlightenment of Europe and its ever changing flavors. IMO, they still don't and this includes the so called educated general population of Iranians be they of Western inclinations or IR inclination. In short Iranians love to live their lives in the most superficial way, they can possibly can find and cling to. It was the same before 15 khordad and it is the same today.

But over all, was the 15 khordad and the subsequent revolution, a good thing? Hell yeah. It has allowed the Iranian nation to grow in ways that was not possible under monarchy. Societies like individuals need to grow. And this growth has stages and its own unique meaning for different societies. The inevitability of history necessitated Iranian revolution for this stage in growth of Iranian society. Mistakes and errors are of course part and parcel of the growth. 

Will it remain forever? I don't know. The answer to this question depends on how IR will solve the centuries old question of dualism between objectivity of Western originated ideas of enlightenment with subjectivity of traditional religion. If they did solve it in a way that allowed further growth, IR will remain in one form or another for a very long time (as for as us mortals can be concerned for eternity). If not, then the inevitability of history can not wait for anyone, even for IR (or rather even IRI, after all there is no guarantee clause in history).

It is rather a waste of time to write these things because I just come here to enjoy trolling .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> More photos if you need are attached to the post:
> 
> View attachment 192039


Judging by the size and the fact that it is fixed and the wind was not able to slam it closed, I think it was a physical impact.

You need a pretty heavy wind to break a glass with that size and there are larger pieces of glass in your building that are exposed to the same wind and would break so if there isn't any similar incident in your neighborhood, then it was certainly an impact.

As the smaller pieces are still in place, I would suggest a low speed light weight projectile like a bird as @Daneshmand mentioned or a small piece of rock thrown by a tirkamoon magasi!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomyris

haman10 said:


> those girls are really fun to watch
> 
> we had a persian girl before on the forum , she unfortunately left long time ago @iranigirl2
> 
> now the only iranian girl here is @Tomyris


yessss

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> Judging by the size and the fact that it is fixed and the wind was not able to slam it closed, I think it was a physical impact.
> 
> You need a pretty heavy wind to break a glass with that size and there are larger pieces of glass in your building that are exposed to the same wind and would break so if there isn't any similar incident in your neighborhood, then it was certainly an impact.
> 
> As the smaller pieces are still in place, I would suggest a low speed light weight projectile like a bird as @Daneshmand mentioned or a small piece of rock thrown by a tirkamoon magasi!



Thx again, actually I checked IRIMO reports on that day and as it obvious it wasn't a windy day and the window isn't fixed and was open not closed:














Could it be like that a person shut or smash the window to its frame by force?


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> Thx again, actually I checked IRIMO reports on that day and as it obvious it wasn't a windy day and the window isn't fixed and was open not closed:
> 
> View attachment 192125
> 
> View attachment 192122
> 
> View attachment 192123
> 
> 
> Could it be like that a person shut or smash the window to its frame by force?


The way glass has broken still makes me lean towards a physical impact.

Which side does the door open and where did you find the shattered pieces?


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> The way glass has broken still makes me lean towards a physical impact.
> 
> Which side does the door open and where did you find the shattered pieces?



The window opens inwardly into the building and glass fragments and pieces was found scattered outside the building in the ally as if something from inside hit it and got thruogh the window and shattered it into pieces as photos picture.


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

Abii said:


>


OMG


----------



## Arminkh

Abii said:


>


The movement is a bit organic. For example when it is moving up the stairs, the pace are not consistent. Why would that be?



raptor22 said:


> The window opens inwardly into the building and glass fragments and pieces was found scattered outside the building in the ally as if something from inside hit it and got thruogh the window and shattered it into pieces as photos picture.


Well if you didn't find any pieces inside the house at all then yes, I would say that is probably what happened. Either wind, or someone from inside had slammed the window shut and caused it to break. In this case, the fracture happens due to both deflection of the frame and the glass due to the impact and is really hard to predict how the glass would break.

I case of an impact from outside, some of the pieces should end up inside the house.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> I do not understand what you want to know since so many scholars have written so much on these issues and you can read those "scholarly works" . Maybe you are just probing [us] here.
> 
> Personally, I see history as inevitable. I believe in inevitability of what has already happened. In this context, I see little reason for revisionism or for re-interpretations leading to fantasy lands, that never existed (and will never exist).
> 
> Nations and societies behave pretty much like chaotic systems. Hard to predict. But they eventually settle down for what they really *deserve and require*. Such was the case of revolution which happened because the calcified and rusted Iranian monarchy could not respond to desires of significant majority of people. And this actually goes way beyond Pahlavi and the roots of Iranian revolution and its causes actually has to be searched in Qajar period IMO. In fact if you wanted to ask a scholarly question, it should not have been what my or others opinion is of revolution and dahe fajr or 15 khordad, but what would have been the opinion of people during Qajar period about these things, had they been alive today. This would have been more instructive.
> 
> The yet non-resolved issue of dualism between Western Modernism and Traditional Conservatism which basically came to Iranian society in Qajar era, was the root cause of 15 Khordad. Iranian leaders, scholars, akhonds, politicians and military Generals did not have a deep understanding of history, philosophy, science, arts, society, themselves and even their own religion. Therefore, they could not understand, assimilate with and rectify along, the rapidly changing world around themselves which came out of the enlightenment of Europe and its ever changing flavors. IMO, they still don't and this includes the so called educated general population of Iranians be they of Western inclinations or IR inclination. In short Iranians love to live their lives in the most superficial way, they can possibly can find and cling to. It was the same before 15 khordad and it is the same today.
> 
> But over all, was the 15 khordad and the subsequent revolution, a good thing? Hell yeah. It has allowed the Iranian nation to grow in ways that was not possible under monarchy. Societies like individuals need to grow. And this growth has stages and its own unique meaning for different societies. The inevitability of history necessitated Iranian revolution for this stage in growth of Iranian society. Mistakes and errors are of course part and parcel of the growth.
> 
> Will it remain forever? I don't know. The answer to this question depends on how IR will solve the centuries old question of dualism between objectivity of Western originated ideas of enlightenment with subjectivity of traditional religion. If they did solve it in a way that allowed further growth, IR will remain in one form or another for a very long time (as for as us mortals can be concerned for eternity). If not, then the inevitability of history can not wait for anyone, even for IR (or rather even IRI, after all there is no guarantee clause in history).
> 
> It is rather a waste of time to write these things because I just come here to enjoy trolling .


Thanks man, for not letting me down like others, you just came to be my hero here. 
All other points aside, no doubt you are a very knowledgeable individual here, and that's the reason for me to respects you, no matter if what you believe suits me or not. 
On your reply, I've got to say, there are some interesting points included, beliefs like seeing the society a chaotic phenomena, that settles down at the point of deserve and require, is a belief of maturity and rationality, especially if you see it a recurrence relation. 
I can't say that I am all OK with what you mentioned above, but that defiantly indicates the depth of your view, and that's all respectable and venerable.
However, as you mentioned, I do personally wanted to hear the guys view point, on that incident, and as much as I dug your reply unfortunately I couldn't notice your view points on that specific incident.
I mean I wanted to know if the guys know about the reasons and the causes of the qiam 15 khordad incident, about ayato allah khomeinis standing on that matter, and about the enqelab sefid referendum on the 6th bahman 1341, and what's their view point on that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> for not letting me down like others


sorry bro 

my previous experience advises me to not get political *here . 
*
personal beefs will follow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> sorry bro
> 
> my previous experience advises me to not get political *here .
> *
> personal beefs will follow


Dude, if it wasn't for the dear daneshmand's reply I would have felt totally let down here. 
Not getting political here might be a wise escaping reason, but to be honest that was more like a historical debate than a political inquisition. But frankly thanks for not replying, cause not replying is really much more acceptable and less painful than getting a reply like what dear @Serpentine posted. After reading it I felt like being brown  and a bath needed personality. Literally he has replied like, boro baba hal nadarim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Arminkh said:


> The movement is a bit organic. For example when it is moving up the stairs, the pace are not consistent. Why would that be?
> 
> 
> .


Wouldn't what you're saying actually be inorganic? It's the machine trying to compensate and stabilize itself. If it was organic it would "look" at the stairs and take steps consistent with the height of the stairs, no?

Computer chips get more powerful and smaller every year, as we know, so I wonder what BD will do to these bad boys 10 years from now. I think we're gonna see them in action within the next 20 years. These are perfect for guerrilla warfare and I'm sure the US military would be their first customer. An advanced version of the Big Dog could be used not just for carrying stuff, but also as a shield and even a mobile IED detector/removal unit. These might be fighting in Iran one day.

Edit: check this out:





Big Dog was made in 05. It can now lift stuff and throw shit.


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Dude, if it wasn't for the dear daneshmand's reply I would have felt totally let down here.
> Not getting political here might be a wise escaping reason, but to be honest that was more like a historical debate than a political inquisition. But frankly thanks for not replying, cause not replying is really much more acceptable and less painful than getting a reply like what dear @Serpentine posted. After reading it I felt like being brown  and a bath needed personality. Literally he has replied like, boro baba hal nadarim.


lol . if one year ago you asked me the same question i would write articles for you 

anyway , @Serpentine is boring  :S he does NOT thank anyones post . he does NOT reply to anyone and he is generally self-admiring 

JK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

Abii said:


> Wouldn't what you're saying actually be inorganic? It's the machine trying to compensate and stabilize itself. If it was organic it would "look" at the stairs and take steps consistent with the height of the stairs, no?
> 
> Computer chips get more powerful and smaller every year, as we know, so I wonder what BD will do to these bad boys 10 years from now. I think we're gonna see them in action within the next 20 years. These are perfect for guerrilla warfare and I'm sure the US military would be their first customer. An advanced version of the Big Dog could be used not just for carrying stuff, but also as a shield and even a mobile IED detector/removal unit. These might be fighting in Iran one day.


Well one would think the computer would map the stairs and compute the number of steps required to get up the stairs and follow that calculation. Unless its algorithm is designed to only deal with what is immediately in front of it and not to have an overall plan of where to go and how to get there.

Yes the marine corps is already considering using these types of robots as a transportation means, carrying heavy equipment in the field. There is also another class of products that is like a robotic suit that soldiers wear and it enhances their strength and also act as a shield. Personally I think this is a more potent enhancement than these BDs.


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Dude, if it wasn't for the dear daneshmand's reply I would have felt totally let down here.
> Not getting political here might be a wise escaping reason, but to be honest that was more like a historical debate than a political inquisition. But frankly thanks for not replying, cause not replying is really much more acceptable and less painful than getting a reply like what dear @Serpentine posted. After reading it I felt like being brown  and a bath needed personality. Literally he has replied like, boro baba hal nadarim.



No bro, that wasn't my intention. 

You are right about me not having _hosele _to write a long answer as I said in previous post too, but I didn't mean to be rude in any way. Anyhow, I apologize if you found my post an impolite one. 



haman10 said:


> lol . if one year ago you asked me the same question i would write articles for you
> 
> anyway , @Serpentine is boring  :S he does NOT thank anyones post . he does NOT reply to anyone and he is generally self-admiring
> 
> JK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> No bro, that wasn't my intention.
> 
> You are right about me not having _hosele _to write a long answer as I said in previous post too, but I didn't mean to be rude in any way. Anyhow, I apologize if you found my post an impolite one.


ghorboone dastet , een thread ma ru ye dasti be saro roosh bekesh :-*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Tomyris said:


> OMG



You are gorgeous, Miss, Tomyris. My compliments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Arminkh said:


> Well one would think the computer would map the stairs and compute the number of steps required to get up the stairs and follow that calculation. Unless its algorithm is designed to only deal with what is immediately in front of it and not to have an overall plan of where to go and how to get there.
> .


You've got a point. It already has "scanners," but I'm guessing there's nothing sophisticated enough to do what you said just yet. Although designing something like this has its advantages: if there's a malfunction with the "scanners" it can still function on its own by just looking at what's in front of it and it's cheaper.



Daneshmand said:


> You are gorgeous, Miss, Tomyris. My compliments.


That's not her you noob. That's some random Iranian model that was famous years back. How do you know this Tomyris character is even a female? Seriously dude.


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> The movement is a bit organic. For example when it is moving up the stairs, the pace are not consistent. Why would that be?
> 
> 
> Well if you didn't find any pieces inside the house at all then yes, I would say that is probably what happened. Either wind, or someone from inside had slammed the window shut and caused it to break. In this case, the fracture happens due to both deflection of the frame and the glass due to the impact and is really hard to predict how the glass would break.
> 
> I case of an impact from outside, some of the pieces should end up inside the house.




First of all let me appreciate your kindness and the time you spent to reply me, you're the man. 






There was only one single tiny piece of glass shattered inside the building consequently scenario of impacting from outside is ruled out I assume, the wind speed and velocity average was merely around 5 Km/h as Irimo reports indicate so it could not be the reason too and the fact that no similar incident took place neither in nearby and the neighbourhood , therefore and as a matter of fact my conclusion base on your words is that someone slammed its frame or a projectile hit it from inside which I think the last one is much more accurate conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Thanks man, for not letting me down like others, you just came to be my hero here.
> All other points aside, no doubt you are a very knowledgeable individual here, and that's the reason for me to respects you, no matter if what you believe suits me or not.
> On your reply, I've got to say, there are some interesting points included, beliefs like seeing the society a chaotic phenomena, that settles down at the point of deserve and require, is a belief of maturity and rationality, especially if you see it a recurrence relation.
> I can't say that I am all OK with what you mentioned above, but that defiantly indicates the depth of your view, and that's all respectable and venerable.
> However, as you mentioned, I do personally wanted to hear the guys view point, on that incident, and as much as I dug your reply unfortunately I couldn't notice your view points on that specific incident.
> I mean I wanted to know if the guys know about the reasons and the causes of the qiam 15 khordad incident, about ayato allah khomeinis standing on that matter, and about the enqelab sefid referendum on the 6th bahman 1341, and what's their view point on that matter.



Thanks for your words. Only a learned person of caliber, can and does allow himself to compliment and disagree at the same time. 

I thought I was clear enough in my explanation. I knew where you were going with that. The objection of Ayt. Khomeini in regard to termination of feudalism and rights for women to vote etc etc. As I said, much has been written in this regard and I am not a revisionist. When Ayt. Khomeini came to 'absolute' power, he did not revert these changes (could he? We don't know). Whether he was playing politics in 15th Khordad or he really believed in what he did, is irrelevant since we would not learn anything new. 

The point I raised and I think; it is clear enough in my previous reply, is that IMO, 15th khordad does not have its origin in such rather "street" politicking or bickering over religious edicts of social order of those days. Certainly not in a religious sermon or an ideological manifesto written by a young priest setting himself up for a political career. The duality fracture was rather deep and it went right through the society, dividing the people. The forces and desires were already there. They just required Ayt. Khomeini and whatever he did on that day or on subsequent days. 

As I said, in my previous comment, all these were due to that duality we are experiencing and we still do not have a solution for. Even Ayt. Khomeini who probably was the greatest political philosopher Iran has produced since the time of Cyrus the Great could not solve this problem. It remains the Achilles heel of IR and actually the wider Islamic world and probably even Islam itself. 

As you might or not have noted in my reply to you, I am not interested in 'little' debates about particular incidents and rallies, the tactical reasons for this or that protest and such trivialities as who said what (books, magazines, TV and internet are filled with that already). I would rather like stay with my bigger picture analysis and see the philosophical forces behind thought formations of a nation and its historical consequences. I have no interest in 'yellow' intellectualism .

Others of course are entitled to their opinions which they might or not share (I have no control over them ). The courtesy now rather requires that you tell us about your "view point". 



Abii said:


> That's not her you noob. That's some random Iranian model that was famous years back. How do you know this Tomyris character is even a female? Seriously dude.



I did not say, it is her. I am just having fun with "her" as Haman said, she is the only girl. You have again begun to assume too much . And I do not care whether it is really a her. Living in Canada, you have learned nothing of diversity and respect for others orientations. You really got a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> First of all let me appreciate your kindness and the time you spent to reply me, you're the man.
> 
> View attachment 192289
> 
> 
> There was only one single tiny piece of glass shattered inside the building consequently scenario of impacting from outside is ruled out I assume, the wind speed and velocity average was merely around 5 Km/h as Irimo reports indicate so it could not be the reason too and the fact that no similar incident took place neither in nearby and the neighbourhood , therefore and as a matter of fact my conclusion base on your words is that someone slammed its frame or a projectile hit it from inside which I think the last one is much more accurate conclusion.


خواهش می کنم قربان، در خدمتم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Thanks for your words. Only a learned person of caliber, can and does allow himself to compliment and disagree at the same time.
> 
> I thought I was clear enough in my explanation. I knew where you were going with that. The objection of Ayt. Khomeini in regard to termination of feudalism and rights for women to vote etc etc. As I said, much has been written in this regard and I am not a revisionist. When Ayt. Khomeini came to 'absolute' power, he did not revert these changes (could he? We don't know). Whether he was playing politics in 15th Khordad or he really believed in what he did, is irrelevant since we would not learn anything new.
> 
> The point I raised and I think; it is clear enough in my previous reply, is that IMO, 15th khordad does not have its origin in such rather "street" politicking or bickering over religious edicts of social order of those days. Certainly not in a religious sermon or an ideological manifesto written by a young priest setting himself up for a political career. The duality fracture was rather deep and it went right through the society, dividing the people. The forces and desires were already there. They just required Ayt. Khomeini and whatever he did on that day or on subsequent days.
> 
> As I said, in my previous comment, all these were due to that duality we are experiencing and we still do not have a solution for. Even Ayt. Khomeini who probably was the greatest political philosopher Iran has produced since the time of Cyrus the Great could not solve this problem. It remains the Achilles heel of IR and actually the wider Islamic world and probably even Islam itself.
> 
> As you might or not have noted in my reply to you, I am not interested in 'little' debates about particular incidents and rallies, the tactical reasons for this or that protest and such trivialities as who said what (books, magazines, TV and internet are filled with that already). I would rather like stay with my bigger picture analysis and see the philosophical forces behind thought formations of a nation and its historical consequences. I have no interest in 'yellow' intellectualism .
> 
> Others of course are entitled to their opinions which they might or not share (I have no control over them ). The courtesy now rather requires that you tell us about your "view point".
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say, it is her. I am just having fun with "her" as Haman said, she is the only girl. You have again begun to assume too much . And I do not care whether it is really a her. Living in Canada, you have learned nothing of diversity and respect for others orientations. You really got a long way to go.


wtf are you talking about? What does diversity and orientation have anything to do with what I said? The hell is wrong with you? 
What does Canada have to do with anything?!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!

You're acting like a horny old man, I'm telling you that's not her in the picture. That's an Iranian model. And most people on the internet who pretend to be females are actually males. It's got nothing to do with diversity/orientation and ... Actually here's an article on it:

* Why do men pretend to be women online? *
Why do men pretend to be women online? - Salon.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Abii 

Watched Nightcrawler. That was one of the most super-twisted weird kind of personalities I have ever seen in movies. Jake Gyllenhaal played the role very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> wtf are you talking about? What does diversity and orientation have anything to do with what I said? The hell is wrong with you?
> What does Canada have to do with anything?!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!
> 
> You're acting like a horny old man, I'm telling you that's not her in the picture. That's an Iranian model. And most people on the internet who pretend to be females are actually males. It's got nothing to do with diversity/orientation and ... Actually here's an article on it:
> 
> * Why do men pretend to be women online? *
> Why do men pretend to be women online? - Salon.com



Cool down. Virtual transvestism is also an orientation. Though I do not have doubts here (since I see no reason for). You assume too much. Slow down and take things as they are. Life would be easier this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> @Abii
> 
> Watched Nightcrawler. That was one of the most super-twisted weird kind of personalities I have ever seen in movies. Jake Gyllenhaal played the role very well.


Yeah it was an odd odd movie.

He kind of reminded me of Christian Bale in The Machinist. That was a disturbing character as well. Both of them lost a lot of weight for their roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

@The SiLent crY ,

Regarding your post on 22 bahman thread: Corruption can not be eradicated in Iran for the reason that, its perpetration is caused and facilitated by oil money. Until the day Iran does not run out of oil and gas or oil income is made irrelevant, things will be as they are, unfortunately. That day is probably about 100 years away. Have patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@Serpentine

Forgot to mention. Went out and watched Jupiter Ascending in 3D. Probably one of the most visually seductive movies I've ever seen in my life. It was amazing. BUT THE STORY was corny as hell. It was so bad that in the middle of the film some dude screamed "oh my goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood" and everybody started laughing. The action scenes were nice, but the romance scenes were cheesball factor 10. Everybody was pissing themselves in the theater. Enjoyed it though. When you can download it in HD, give it a go. It's one of those movies that it's all about the CGI so you have to download it in good quality to enjoy it.

edit: and it's made by the Wachowski Brothers. The same guys who created The Matrix.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

horrible bosses 2 


OMG i laughed my butt off to some scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Any motorcycle owners here?

I'm doing my "knowledge test" tomorrow. Basically it's just a 30 question multiple choice test and if I pass that I have to take a safety course and once that's done I'm allowed to go and do my test. Massive pain in the ***.

I'm buying this little guy once I get my license. It's a beginner bike and it only has a 321 cc engine. It's still plenty of power for a noob like me. It can still do 0-100 km/h in 4.5 seconds, but is considered a beginner bike lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Daneshmand said:


> @The SiLent crY ,
> 
> Regarding your post on 22 bahman thread: Corruption can not be eradicated in Iran for the reason that, its perpetration is caused and facilitated by oil money. Until the day Iran does not run out of oil and gas or oil income is made irrelevant, things will be as they are, unfortunately. That day is probably about 100 years away. Have patience.




سلام .

چیزی که شما میگی یه توجیه کلیه .

حالا چون ما نفت داریم باید یه عده 3000 و 7000 میلیارد تومنی اختلاس کنن و فساد این مملکت رو بگیره !؟

وجدانا این منطقیه !؟



Abii said:


> Any motorcycle owners here?
> 
> I'm doing my "knowledge test" tomorrow. Basically it's just a 30 question multiple choice test and if I pass that I have to take a safety course and once that's done I'm allowed to go and do my test. Massive pain in the ***.
> 
> I'm buying this little guy once I get my license. It's a beginner bike and it only has a 321 cc engine. It's still plenty of power for a noob like me. It can still do 0-100 km/h in 4.5 seconds, but is considered a beginner bike lmao



In Iran , If you want to buy a motorcycle you should buy a grave too .

I've seen a couple of people who've been totally fucked up when drove motorcycle .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> @The SiLent crY ,
> 
> Regarding your post on 22 bahman thread: Corruption can not be eradicated in Iran for the reason that, its perpetration is caused and facilitated by oil money. Until the day Iran does not run out of oil and gas or oil income is made irrelevant, things will be as they are, unfortunately. That day is probably about 100 years away. Have patience.


Bull shit. Corruption is corruption. Oil or no oil.

Canada exported 3 million barrels a day to only the US last year! That's 3 times Iran's total exports. How come Canada isn't corrupt? Iran is a dictatorial theocracy. Afghanistan doesn't have oil, it's still a shithole like every other Middle Eastern country.


----------



## Arminkh

این بچه پررو از رو نمیره! 

Iran’s Space Program—Still Cancelled — War Is Boring — Medium

البته منم عین این خیط میشدم همین کار رو می کردم!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Arminkh said:


> این بچه پررو از رو نمیره!
> 
> Iran’s Space Program—Still Cancelled — War Is Boring — Medium
> 
> البته منم عین این خیط میشدم همین کار رو می کردم!


I'm gonna play the devil's advocate here, but read his first 2 paragraphs! Exactly what he said happened. Did it not?

There's also the money factor. Do the math man. They're broke as broke can be. Where is the money supposed to come from?


----------



## Arminkh

Abii said:


> I'm gonna play the devil's advocate here, but read his first 2 paragraphs! Exactly what he said happened. Did it not?
> 
> There's also the money factor. Do the math man. They're broke as broke can be. Where is the money supposed to come from?


What he has mentioned in the first two paragraphs are partly public knowledge and partly stipulations. The space agency is now again a subsidiary of telecommunications and technology ministry as opposed to being an independent organization under direct president supervision. 

This change is a matter of taste. Like Ahmadinejad cancellation of Planning and Budgeting organization. I heard Rohani is re establishing it again. Same can happen to the Space Agency.

The fact is that the only peaceful way to test missile systems for Iran is the space program is going to guarantee the space program to remain active. It may slow down due to politics and budget deficit but it won't go away. Iran also need it to put it's much needed telecommunications and spy satellites in space. It is part of the national security requirements like the nuclear energy and its not going anywhere. 

Cancellation is a strong word. I wouldn't have any issue with this writer if he said it is delayed. But cancelled is BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> That's not her you noob. That's some random Iranian model that was famous years back. How do you know this Tomyris character is even a female? Seriously dude.



Still breaking hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> Any motorcycle owners here?
> 
> I'm doing my "knowledge test" tomorrow. Basically it's just a 30 question multiple choice test and if I pass that I have to take a safety course and once that's done I'm allowed to go and do my test. Massive pain in the ***.
> 
> I'm buying this little guy once I get my license. It's a beginner bike and it only has a 321 cc engine. It's still plenty of power for a noob like me. It can still do 0-100 km/h in 4.5 seconds, but is considered a beginner bike lmao



Are you getting one as daily driver or just for fun on sunny days? Considering you live in Canada....

Have you considered Honda or Bmw? Even better Ducatti if you have deathwish. 

Anyways, if you do get it be careful. Impressive specs for 'beginner bike'. I wonder how hard it is to handle these bikes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام .
> 
> چیزی که شما میگی یه توجیه کلیه .
> 
> حالا چون ما نفت داریم باید یه عده 3000 و 7000 میلیارد تومنی اختلاس کنن و فساد این مملکت رو بگیره !؟
> 
> وجدانا این منطقیه !؟
> .



This is the opinion of Iranian economists if you talk to them privately. An open secret. It is not only 3000 and 7000 toman ekhtelas. The whole nation is onto it now when they cash their yaraneh checks. Take the example of Norway. The Norwegians like Iranians, consider oil as a national treasure (servat melli) and administer it as a public wealth. The Norwegian oil money is not being spent, but rather saved (for future generations). The economy runs at its own pace, not on oil money. Corruption is also non-existent. Iranian economy and its structures can not cope with oil money. Not 50 years ago, not now and not 50 years from now.



Abii said:


> Bull shit. Corruption is corruption. Oil or no oil.
> 
> Canada exported 3 million barrels a day to only the US last year! That's 3 times Iran's total exports. How come Canada isn't corrupt? Iran is a dictatorial theocracy. Afghanistan doesn't have oil, it's still a shithole like every other Middle Eastern country.



Canada is not Iran. Some but not all differences:

1- Oil business in Canada is not a government game. It is completely private, with private investors and private companies and private exporters. Government only collects its royalties and taxes. In Iran government owns the oil, produces the oil and exports the oil. The temptation and pressures on a mid-level government manager with a meager salary, who has control over billions of dollars of investment is huge. Corruption is the natural result not an anomaly. 

2- One of the most powerful institutions in Canada is CRA. There is no equivalent in Iran. Every adult Canadian knows what 30th April stands for. 99% of Iranians do not even know what is a tax return or what is transparency or social responsibility.

3- Canada has a diverse economy, and is the place where Insulin was discovered, Candu reactors and modern snowmobiles were invented and where Bombardier and Kobo among many others were born. 

As for why oil is so important factor in corruption in Iran, is because, it is the only money making industry of Iran. Iran does not receive aid like Afghanistan so without oil money, the corruption in Iran will plummet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> 1- Oil business in Canada is not a government game. It is completely private, .




You're telling us that it's because of oil that Iran is corrupt. I point at Canada, a country that exports 3 times more oil than Iran, and growing, and you counter by saying in Canada oil is privatized!! 

What does that have to do with anything? In Canada, health care is government mandated and isn't privatized. Utility companies are owned by the provinces and they're not privatized. I can go on and on. Whether a certain sector is state owned or not makes *no difference* when the country itself IS A DEMOCRATIC free society with rule of law and a free market economy. Whether Alberta "nationalizes' the oil industry or keeps it private, the result will be the same. 

Iran is corrupt because power is in the hands of a few. We see this in China, we see it in Zimbabwe, we see it North Korea and... 

In China, corruption runs deep in every sector. From manufacturing to commodities. It's no different in Iran. The difference is that in Iran, the oil industry is the only industry that makes any money, so it's the most talked about. 

And Canada's diverse economy didn't grow in a vacuum. It's the result of the environment. You can't duplicate success in Zimbabwe or Iran without duplicating the ecosystem. Not sure why this is so hard for you to grasp.



Falcon29 said:


> Are you getting one as daily driver or just for fun on sunny days? Considering you live in Canada....
> 
> Have you considered Honda or Bmw? Even better Ducatti if you have deathwish.
> 
> Anyways, if you do get it be careful. Impressive specs for 'beginner bike'. I wonder how hard it is to handle these bikes....


The riding season in my city is from from April to September. So I have a solid 6 months before I have to "winterize" it and put it away. Getting it for joy riding pretty much. 

BMW doesn't have beginner sports bikes and I don't like how they look. Honda's bikes are ugly as hell. Ducatti doesn't make entry level bikes. 

Basically, any sport bike with a 600 or 1000 cc motor is considered a super sport and isn't meant for beginners. They also weigh more and have a very sporty sitting position (you really have to lean forward). So if I'm going to start on a sport bike, I have to go for something with a 250-350 cc engine. 

Kawasaki has the 300cc Ninja 300 model and Yamaha has that R3 (321cc) that I posted earlier. Between these two the Yamaha easily wins it for me. These smaller engine bikes are cheap too. For a super sport bike you can easily spend over 10K before insurance and gear. Yamaha R3 and Ninja 300 are both under 5K. Which is fantastic value. Plenty power for the city. 

This is the Ninja 300. It has 20 cc's less than the R3 and I think it looks worse as well. 







Arminkh said:


> I*ran also need it to put it's much needed telecommunications and spy satellites in space. I*t is part of the national security requirements like the nuclear energy and its not going anywhere.
> 
> Cancellation is a strong word. I wouldn't have any issue with this writer if he said it is delayed. But cancelled is BS.


Spy and telecom. satellites? you're looking at MULTIPLE satellites over a ton sent to the high earth orbit. You're really smoking some extra strength hash man. It's taken them 20 years and a thousand tries to pop up a 50 kg radio to the low orbit. You want them to send 5-10 1000kg+ satellites to the HEO? Without cash? Broke as broke can be?

You seriously don't see multiple flaws in your argument?

That guy's "BS" cancellation article is more believable when you respond with such posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Hay guys.
Quick question. I might be travelling to Tehran by the end of the month. Any recommendations on where to go and what to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Aslan said:


> Hay guys.
> Quick question. I might be travelling to Tehran by the end of the month. Any recommendations on where to go and what to do.


I remember you being a wahabi. Repent or on a suicide bombing mission?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Abii said:


> I remember you being a wahabi. Repent or on a suicide bombing mission?


I remember u being stupid and I see u still are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Aslan said:


> I remember u being stupid and I see u still are.


Why are you going to Iran then?


----------



## Aslan

Abii said:


> Why are you going to Iran then?


I am going there to buy chestnuts and kishmish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Aslan said:


> Hay guys.
> Quick question. I might be travelling to Tehran by the end of the month. Any recommendations on where to go and what to do.


Welcome . Visiting shiraz and isfehan cities is a MUST if you really want to enjoy your trip .

Tehran is full of skyscrapers and tall buildings ..... its a modern city and you can find that everywhere on the planet .

but shiraz and isfehan are a different story .

a pic from a tourist in nasir masjid :






Visit here too :

This paradise is called Iran

and :

Iran travel guide - Wikitravel

Iran - Lonely Planet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Aslan said:


> I am going there to buy chestnuts and kishmish.


Chestnuts aren't popular in Iran. Don't bother going.


----------



## Aslan

T


haman10 said:


> Welcome . Visiting shiraz and isfehan cities is a MUST if you really want to enjoy your trip .
> 
> Tehran is full of skyscrapers and tall buildings ..... its a modern city and you can find that everywhere on the planet .
> 
> but shiraz and isfehan are a different story .
> 
> a pic from a tourist in nasir masjid :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit here too :
> 
> This paradise is called Iran
> 
> and :
> 
> Iran travel guide - Wikitravel
> 
> Iran - Lonely Planet


thanks buddy. The problem is I am very restricted to Tehran for this time. But Def worth a visit those cities that u Mentioned. Are there any old bazars in Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Chestnuts aren't popular in Iran. Don't bother going.


C'mon man , be nice 



Aslan said:


> thanks buddy. The problem is I am very restricted to Tehran for this time. But Def worth a visit those cities that u Mentioned. Are there any old bazars in Tehran.


Oops , in that case , i know only a couple of destinations for tehran 

@Serpentine and @New can be more of a help

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

Abii said:


> You're telling us that it's because of oil that Iran is corrupt. I point at Canada, a country that exports 3 times more oil than Iran, and growing, and you counter by saying in Canada oil is privatized!!
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? In Canada, health care is government mandated and isn't privatized. Utility companies are owned by the provinces and they're not privatized. I can go on and on. Whether a certain sector is state owned or not makes *no difference* when the country itself IS A DEMOCRATIC free society with rule of law and a free market economy. Whether Alberta "nationalizes' the oil industry or keeps it private, the result will be the same.
> 
> Iran is corrupt because power is in the hands of a few. We see this in China, we see it in Zimbabwe, we see it North Korea and...
> 
> In China, corruption runs deep in every sector. From manufacturing to commodities. It's no different in Iran. The difference is that in Iran, the oil industry is the only industry that makes any money, so it's the most talked about.
> 
> And Canada's diverse economy didn't grow in a vacuum. It's the result of the environment. You can't duplicate success in Zimbabwe or Iran without duplicating the ecosystem. Not sure why this is so hard for you to grasp.
> 
> 
> The riding season in my city is from from April to September. So I have a solid 6 months before I have to "winterize" it and put it away. Getting it for joy riding pretty much.
> 
> BMW doesn't have beginner sports bikes and I don't like how they look. Honda's bikes are ugly as hell. Ducatti doesn't make entry level bikes.
> 
> Basically, any sport bike with a 600 or 1000 cc motor is considered a super sport and isn't meant for beginners. They also weigh more and have a very sporty sitting position (you really have to lean forward). So if I'm going to start on a sport bike, I have to go for something with a 250-350 cc engine.
> 
> Kawasaki has the 300cc Ninja 300 model and Yamaha has that R3 (321cc) that I posted earlier. Between these two the Yamaha easily wins it for me. These smaller engine bikes are cheap too. For a super sport bike you can easily spend over 10K before insurance and gear. Yamaha R3 and Ninja 300 are both under 5K. Which is fantastic value. Plenty power for the city.
> 
> This is the Ninja 300. It has 20 cc's less than the R3 and I think it looks worse as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spy and telecom. satellites? you're looking at MULTIPLE satellites over a ton sent to the high earth orbit. You're really smoking some extra strength hash man. It's taken them 20 years and a thousand tries to pop up a 50 kg radio to the low orbit. You want them to send 5-10 1000kg+ satellites to the HEO? Without cash? Broke as broke can be?
> 
> You seriously don't see multiple flaws in your argument?
> 
> That guy's "BS" cancellation article is more believable when you respond with such posts.


Sorry..... for a moment I forgot who you are. Yeah I think you and that author actually have a lot in common. 

20 years? First Shahab 3 that is a single stage missile was tested back in 1998. Omid satellite was launched in 2009. So in 9 years Iran went from an inaccurate single stage missile to expandable launch vehicle. If you research about what you want to say instead of spitting out whatever you feel like, you'll know when you have the ELV technology, all you need to do is to increase its stages to reach higher altitude. If you read a little more, you'll know that Iran already has such carrier. The only reason it is not revealed is the negotiations. 

The world doesn't evolve around your fantasies. And Iran won't fall apart or go bankrupt just because you like it to.

Enjoy your world (HD TV, motorbikes, .....)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Aslan said:


> Are there any old bazars in Tehran.


Grand Bazaar, Tehran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tehran Bazaar - Tehran - Reviews of Tehran Bazaar - TripAdvisor

Things to do in tehran :

Top 30 things to do in Tehran, Iran: Tehran Attractions – Find what to do today, this weekend, or in February - TripAdvisor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

Aslan said:


> Hay guys.
> Quick question. I might be travelling to Tehran by the end of the month. Any recommendations on where to go and what to do.


What type of places are you looking for? Dining, history, site seeing?

Edit: @haman10 beat me to the punch!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> No bro, that wasn't my intention.
> 
> You are right about me not having _hosele _to write a long answer as I said in previous post too, but I didn't mean to be rude in any way. Anyhow, I apologize if you found my post an impolite one


Dude, no need to apologize, I was just kidding.

Thanks again for the reply,
But to get specific, may I reject this statement?


Daneshmand said:


> The forces and desires were already there. They just required Ayt. Khomeini and whatever he did on that day or on subsequent days.


Do you believe in philosophy? I mean you seem to confirm the belief in philosophy that the masses are not a great point of reliance, as they are sitting ducks to be manipulated, propaganda subjected and induced, and that has always been the unsolved problem through all the history.
You know, your statement above isn't true unless you stand for the idea that the lack of thinking could be considered a respected way of thinking.
And also for the part:


Daneshmand said:


> Whether he was playing politics in 15th Khordad or he really believed in what he did


I have to say that we both know the answer to that question. There are contradictions (You know where and what I mean), some real, deep contradictions, and I believe you know clearly, that the matter wasn't a political game play.


Daneshmand said:


> I am not interested in 'little' debates about particular incidents and rallies, the tactical reasons for this or that protest and such trivialities as who said what (books, magazines, TV and internet are filled with that already)


That's definitely the feature I like the most, but to have such a claim in beliefs, one should also respect some principles, what are those? a primitive one would be to see a phenomena by it's achievements, results and effects at the end of the day.
Witnessing, what we are observing today, isn't enough for you to start judging the whole picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

@Abii @New @haman10 @rmi5 @The SiLent crY .. others






 .. FIFA = 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

@Abii 

I don't like Hondas 300cbr design. Seems too small and low for me. The higher level ones look better. But at our of 300cc displacement for beginner bikes I agree the Yamaha R3 looks the best. Not sure why people say 300cc is boring. I have to try for myself. My worry is being to handle one, I wanna know if illl handle the weight fine. If I could do that the rest should be easy as I'm largely very cautious driver. 

If you're getting it in April let us know how it's like to drive. Some say they ride like bicycles if that's case ill get one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey guys ,

I was checking my movies the other night and found this awesome soundtrack .

listen to it if you like .








rahi2357 said:


>



I've been like that half of my life

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> @Abii
> 
> I don't like Hondas 300cbr design. Seems too small and low for me. The higher level ones look better. But at our of 300cc displacement for beginner bikes I agree the Yamaha R3 looks the best. Not sure why people say 300cc is boring. I have to try for myself. My worry is being to handle one, I wanna know if illl handle the weight fine. If I could do that the rest should be easy as I'm largely very cautious driver.
> 
> If you're getting it in April let us know how it's like to drive. Some say they ride like bicycles if that's case ill get one.


I think the problem is that a lot of people who review these bikes come down from bikes with larger displacements and they're not used to the go kart feel. A 1000cc bike is heavier and the second you spin the throttle you're in the next galaxy. Turning isn't easy on 2 wheels when you're going fast. With these smaller bikes you really have to be high in the RPM range to make them move fast and by then you're also in the higher gears riding in a straight line on the highway. In normal situations you won't be getting yourself into trouble.

I'll have to take my riding course first and then my stupid road test and after that I can go buy one. But I'll keep you updated.



rahi2357 said:


> @Abii @New @haman10 @rmi5 @The SiLent crY .. others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. FIFA =


I know. On Persianfootball.com we discussed this last month and cried ourselves to sleep that night. The country is run by a group of orangutans with turbans.

These are the idiots that run our country

===========================================================================
Now for something completely unrelated:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> @Abii @New @haman10 @rmi5 @The SiLent crY .. others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. FIFA =
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> View attachment 192458
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192454
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192455
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192456
> 
> 
> View attachment 192452
> 
> 
> View attachment 192459


hilarious

i swear even kids nowadays have much higher english skills 

@Daneshmand

agha man gorouh bandi staggery ru ba dars minor shoro kardam (ravan) hala mese sag pashimoonam

khial mikardam chon be khatere nomram ejaze midan ba minor shoro konam hatman yek emtiaz kheyli khoobie 



hala moondam toosh 

che kar konam dr. ? komakam kon  

alan doostam ba major shoro kardan va hame az nazar savadi joloye manan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> You're telling us that it's because of oil that Iran is corrupt. I point at Canada, a country that exports 3 times more oil than Iran, and growing, and you counter by saying in Canada oil is privatized!!
> 
> What does that have to do with anything? In Canada, health care is government mandated and isn't privatized. Utility companies are owned by the provinces and they're not privatized. I can go on and on. Whether a certain sector is state owned or not makes *no difference* when the country itself IS A DEMOCRATIC free society with rule of law and a free market economy. Whether Alberta "nationalizes' the oil industry or keeps it private, the result will be the same.
> 
> Iran is corrupt because power is in the hands of a few. We see this in China, we see it in Zimbabwe, we see it North Korea and...
> 
> In China, corruption runs deep in every sector. From manufacturing to commodities. It's no different in Iran. The difference is that in Iran, the oil industry is the only industry that makes any money, so it's the most talked about.
> 
> And Canada's diverse economy didn't grow in a vacuum. It's the result of the environment. You can't duplicate success in Zimbabwe or Iran without duplicating the ecosystem. Not sure why this is so hard for you to grasp.



I am sorry, but it appears you do not know what corruption actually is. Rather, at least the kind of a corruption we are talking about in this case. here we are talking about military/political power centers being involved in economic activity detrimental to welfare of general population. Basic service sectors that do not produce hard currency, like electricity distribution system or healthcare generally can not become a driving force behind corruption. Even in Iran these sectors are not seen as driving forces behind corruption. So your argument is moot.

In private sector the motivation for personal profit and safeguarding it, nullifies the corruption. The private wealth holder has different goals and priorities from a government employee managing a source of wealth. The critical difference is in how you use human weaknesses and greed in a system to battle corruption, rather than to promote it. The private money making business be it oil or manufacturing or agriculture becoming corrupt is only detrimental to the owners of these entities. In a government controlled system, the managing entity going corrupt is highly beneficial to the corrupt government manager. Be it in democracy or in dictatorship. Corruption exists even in democratic India, Bangladesh and South Africa. It is a more complex problem than what you think. Governance systems that do not have the transparency and ability to separate political office from personal finances of political office power holders will eventually go corrupt. Even in pluralistic democracies.

And please do not compare China with Iran. China has one of the most efficient manufacturing sectors that human history has ever come to know. Corruption exists there because it is not a transparent system but Chinese are working on that. And in China alot of the corruption is actually being tolerated in order to maximize the efficiency of the system eg. when Chinese companies and government pay under the table commissions in order to keep their global market share. Ideally it should not be that way but China is battling economic powers bigger and older than itself and considers this kind of corruption necessary for its survival.

I agree with you that Canada's diverse economy is a product of its "environment". But this can not be duplicated in Iran, even if the entire Canadian government system and the Canadian laws are transplanted to Iran. A diverse economy built around human resources depends on philosophical beliefs of a nation rather than its set of laws or whether it has a "duplicated" Canadian "ecosystem". The government and the laws can help but they can go so far. It is the people who must change their beliefs for such an economy to be born.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> agha man gorouh bandi staggery ru ba dars minor shoro kardam (ravan) hala mese sag pashimoonam
> 
> khial mikardam chon be khatere nomram ejaze midan ba minor shoro konam hatman yek emtiaz kheyli khoobie
> 
> 
> 
> hala moondam toosh
> 
> che kar konam dr. ? komakam kon
> 
> alan doostam ba major shoro kardan va hame az nazar savadi joloye manan



Aslan mohem nist. The first law of ravan is: Stop comparing yourself to others.  

In the end, all will be the same except for those who put their mind into each one of these stages as they go through. Concentrate on what you are going through now or you will miss badly later on, since you will not be able to experience these in future. Actually my experience says, ravan is under-estimated. Tomorrow, which ever specialty you choose or even if you do general practice, this experience will be critical when you are interacting with patients (and even your colleagues and general population). Another piece of advice, would be to force yourself to treat each department you go through as the one which you have always dreamed of being part of. It opens up possibilities later on when you want to choose between them as your future line of work. Sometimes it even changes what you always wanted (or rather thought you wanted).

The best doctors whom I have ever met, are those who have extensive knowledge and even experience in diverse disciplines. The reason for this being, the real world does not work like the world of books. Patients can not be sub-grouped into distinct clean-cut specialties. Once you will have the responsibility to treat someone on your own, you will be amazed how often you will have to treat and help with treatment of conditions far away from your area of interest and how extraordinarily difficult (specially in the case of females) it is to win the trust of your patients.

More than anything, now you should make a mindset. An ideological state of mind to see everything as interconnected and as important as the rest. Minor major is only for administrative, bureaucratic management of system, and not for the patients. Stop making these issues, a learning and experiencing impediment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Stop making these issues, a learning and experiencing impediment.


Thanks for the thorough explanation .

i know that "at last" everyone will pass the same courses , but i was worried about the impact of their order on my studies .

you're right , i am making a big deal out of nothing .

Tnx for the advise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Thanks for the thorough explanation .
> 
> i know that "at last" everyone will pass the same courses , but i was worried about the impact of their order on my studies .
> 
> you're right , i am making a big deal out of nothing .
> 
> Tnx for the advise



You are welcome, bro. The order does not have any impact on the kind of doctor you will be. Rest assured of that. These are just childish kindergarten type of jealousy feelings. Disregard them. Concentrate on taking as many good things from each one as you pass through them. Every day you go there, keep this in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Do you believe in philosophy? I mean you seem to confirm the belief in philosophy that the masses are not a great point of reliance, as they are sitting ducks to be manipulated, propaganda subjected and induced, and that has always been the unsolved problem through all the history.
> You know, your statement above isn't true unless you stand for the idea that the lack of thinking could be considered a respected way of thinking.
> And also for the part:
> 
> I have to say that we both know the answer to that question. There are contradictions (You know where and what I mean), some real, deep contradictions, and I believe you know clearly, that the matter wasn't a political game play.
> 
> That's definitely the feature I like the most, but to have such a claim in beliefs, one should also respect some principles, what are those? a primitive one would be to see a phenomena by it's achievements, results and effects at the end of the day.
> Witnessing, what we are observing today, isn't enough for you to start judging the whole picture?



Yes, I believe in philosophy as long as it is in the domain of useful knowledge.  My views on it are highly applicable and practical and not for the fun of it. I guess I fall more on the spectrum of Dr Feynman's view of philosophy. 

Masses do not have a mind. Do they? Can they think? Can they reason? Individuals can. Masses can not. Only a least common denominator brings the masses together and often this LCD is unknown to the masses themselves and is created by their leaders/politicians/philosophers etc etc. Theoretically for a mass of an altruistic, highly thoughtful individuals with lofty morals, this LCD might take the form of a good common cause. Human history tells a different story.

Here, I must pause for a while, in order to drop in a suggestion, if you allow me to. When in an intellectual debate, it is a good idea, not to invoke over-simplified derivatives and generalizations about what the other debater is saying, which often impedes the progression of thought and reason. Take this statement of yours:



> You know, your statement above isn't true unless you stand for the idea that the lack of thinking could be considered a respected way of thinking.



This way of phrasing, is unhelpful in a logical debate since it is taking the form of a logical fallacy.

But on the topic, I would disagree with your generalization (or rather the opposite) of my argument. The lack of thinking is not a respected way of thinking. But it is a way of life and it is as old as history of humanity. Whether it is respected or not, is a subjective derivative. I personally do not think it is. Others might disagree. What is important though is not to disregard its existence. Or its abundance. Rather its over-abundance .



> I have to say that we both know the answer to that question. There are contradictions (You know where and what I mean), some real, deep contradictions, and I believe you know clearly, that the matter wasn't a political game play.



Actually I genuinely don't. I am not being courteous or shy here. The only thing I know for sure, is that duality I told you about. I do not even see it as contradiction that is why I said duality. Take the instance of opposition to granting voting rights to women in West. Were these opponents playing politics to keep power a masculine affair or did they in sincerity believe that women do not have the intelligence to be trusted with such power? I genuinely do not know in case of every individual who was opposing this reform. Because I can not know what was going through their minds. 

The only thing I can know for sure, is that they did oppose and that they had a following in society (for a very very long time). Or take the example of Shah who did give voting rights to women, but in an interview with a foreign journalist, he basically could not bring himself to admit that women are as intelligent as men. Did he really believe that? Or was he as the leader of masses could not exceed their LCD? We do not know. The same is the case here. I am sure Ayt. Khomeini did grapple with duality of Western Enlightenment and Islamic Conservatism. That is for sure. Did he really believe that he could keep women away from voting booths or was he appealing to LCD of majority of Iranians at the time who ACTUALLY did agree with him, is unknowable. At least for me, since I prefer not to look at, with prejudice and keep it astutely a philosophical matter (which really should be).



> That's definitely the feature I like the most, but to have such a claim in beliefs, one should also respect some principles, what are those? a primitive one would be to see a phenomena by it's achievements, results and effects at the end of the day.
> Witnessing, what we are observing today, isn't enough for you to start judging the whole picture?



Well, if you are referring to me here, then I must admit that I have no lofty claims. I am just stating the reality (or the lack thereof its perception). You should not forget that reality is not today. To see the big picture, you have to see beyond today and 40 years ago. A good start to see the big picture would be to look at Iran from about 3000 years ago onwards, since we are so much influenced today by the history of this past 3000 years. I do not subscribe to simplistic notions. 

See @Abii , like many others, thinks there are two Iran-s. One that he sees as per his desires, the one it deserves to be and even how it could have been and the other one that is the current reality. Many Iranians think similarly. That a 'topos noetos' of a prosperous Iran exists somewhere and is very much 'real', almost near delivery, highly achievable and even more important than the reality itself we are facing today. That the reason, this has not happened yet, is because of IR, Shah, Qajar, Akhonds, bad managers, corrupt bureaucrats, and so on, you name it. Only if we could remove these, then Iran will be a bastion of prosperity and a manifestation of heavenly life on earth.

I do not see it this way. Iran is at the best it can be, right now. The reason is, very simple. Chaotic systems reach the equilibrium they deserve. Iran is no different.

You might ask then why some equilibrium are more prosperous than others based on your "primitive phenomena of achievements, results and effects at the end of the day"? This is where that big picture comes in. The reality of the past 3000 years.

Since you seem to be interested so much in thinking, and since you did not take part in debate but rather ma ro saval pich kardi, I would like here to drop in some, not really questions, but just thought provokers to make a point, that Iran has always been like this and will remain so until a process of completely domestic enlightenment (not a Western imitation) brings it out of darkness. Lets go back 3000 years to see the big picture:

When Homer, Plato, Socrates etc etc were walking on periphery of Iranian empire, who was walking in Iran that you can claim to be of the same statue as these?

How come democracy is invented in Greece a relatively weak and small combination of city states, rather than in Iranian empire or for that matter the Chinese empire?

How come none of these giants in philosophy who often lived mediocre lives in their city states and even were subjected to prosecution (eg. Socrates) never chose to seek refuge in Iranian empire? 

Gymnasium was a publicly funded institution of sports training and intellectual learning very much similar to modern universities today. It had a very liberal atmosphere as the name attests. Was there an equivalent in Iranian empire?

Knowledge was central to Greek and later on, to Western civilization. You could not be considered a free citizen unless you had passed through trivium and quadrivium. Was it the way in Iran too?

Do you believe in a 'topos noetos' of Iran? Why do you? 

Or let me rephrase, why do you deserve better? (In an strictly philosophical sense of course, no need to get offended )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Abii 

Good luck with that. Unfortunately Yamaha R3 doesn't come with abs in US. So I have to look into Kawasaki 300. I am intent on getting motorcycle license. Just one problem, I need make sure my family doesn't disown me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> @Abii
> 
> Good luck with that. Unfortunately Yamaha R3 doesn't come with abs in US. So I have to look into Kawasaki 300. I am intent on getting motorcycle license. Just one problem, I need make sure my family doesn't disown me.


Same in Canada. It doesn't have abs. I don't understand why to be honest. I also don't understand why some riders prefer not to have abs!!! 

I'm about to go and do my knowledge test. Been doing practice tests online instead of reading the book lol. Don't feel like reading the damn book. 

How old are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> Same in Canada. It doesn't have abs. I don't understand why to be honest. I also don't understand why some riders prefer not to have abs!!!
> 
> I'm about to go and do my knowledge test. Been doing practice tests online instead of reading the book lol. Don't feel like reading the damn book.
> 
> How old are you?



Over 18, but Arab culture is family orientated so usually I go through with them before I do anything. I need another year and a half-two years to apply to Pharmaceutical school. You probably are older I'm guessing.


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> Over 18, but Arab culture is family orientated so usually I go through with them before I do anything. I need another year and a half-two years to apply to Pharmaceutical school. You probably are older I'm guessing.


Yeah, I'm 26, but that's not why I asked. Just curious. All Asians are the same when it comes to family pressure. My mom will probably have a heart attack if she knew I was getting a motorcycle. Little does she know that my little brother is 10 steps ahead of me lmao. He already has his license and hasn't told her. Motorcycles can be death traps if you want them too. In North America there's no reason to make it a death trap, b/c the vast majority of people follow the rules of the road, so as long as you don't ride like a lunatic you should be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> Yeah, I'm 26, but that's not why I asked. Just curious. All Asians are the same when it comes to family pressure. My mom will probably have a heart attack if she knew I was getting a motorcycle. Little does she know that my little brother is 10 steps ahead of me lmao. He already has his license and hasn't told her. Motorcycles can be death traps if you want them too. In North America there's no reason to make it a death trap, b/c the vast majority of people follow the rules of the road, so as long as you don't ride like a lunatic you should be fine.



I am cautious driver and won't be doing anything dangerous. Just need to watch out for other drivers. And low cc bike minimizes chance of making mistakes apparently. Good luck on your exam though. And be safe in your test ride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> I am cautious driver and won't be doing anything dangerous. Just need to watch out for other drivers. And low cc bike minimizes chance of making mistakes apparently. Good luck on your exam though. And be safe in your test ride.


So I did my knowledge test and passed of course, but then I wanted to book a road test and she said we're booked till May lmao. First I have to find a riding school though. They don't do road tests for motorcycles in the winter here so everybody books their exams from months in advance. **** my life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> .. FIFA =

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Yes, I believe in philosophy as long as it is in the domain of useful knowledge.  My views on it are highly applicable and practical and not for the fun of it. I guess I fall more on the spectrum of Dr Feynman's view of philosophy.
> 
> Masses do not have a mind. Do they? Can they think? Can they reason? Individuals can. Masses can not. Only a least common denominator brings the masses together and often this LCD is unknown to the masses themselves and is created by their leaders/politicians/philosophers etc etc. Theoretically for a mass of an altruistic, highly thoughtful individuals with lofty morals, this LCD might take the form of a good common cause. Human history tells a different story.
> 
> Here, I must pause for a while, in order to drop in a suggestion, if you allow me to. When in an intellectual debate, it is a good idea, not to invoke over-simplified derivatives and generalizations about what the other debater is saying, which often impedes the progression of thought and reason. Take this statement of yours:
> 
> 
> 
> This way of phrasing, is unhelpful in a logical debate since it is taking the form of a logical fallacy.
> 
> But on the topic, I would disagree with your generalization (or rather the opposite) of my argument. The lack of thinking is not a respected way of thinking. But it is a way of life and it is as old as history of humanity. Whether it is respected or not, is a subjective derivative. I personally do not think it is. Others might disagree. What is important though is not to disregard its existence. Or its abundance. Rather its over-abundance .
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I genuinely don't. I am not being courteous or shy here. The only thing I know for sure, is that duality I told you about. I do not even see it as contradiction that is why I said duality. Take the instance of opposition to granting voting rights to women in West. Were these opponents playing politics to keep power a masculine affair or did they in sincerity believe that women do not have the intelligence to be trusted with such power? I genuinely do not know in case of every individual who was opposing this reform. Because I can not know what was going through their minds.
> 
> The only thing I can know for sure, is that they did oppose and that they had a following in society (for a very very long time). Or take the example of Shah who did give voting rights to women, but in an interview with a foreign journalist, he basically could not bring himself to admit that women are as intelligent as men. Did he really believe that? Or was he as the leader of masses could not exceed their LCD? We do not know. The same is the case here. I am sure Ayt. Khomeini did grapple with duality of Western Enlightenment and Islamic Conservatism. That is for sure. Did he really believe that he could keep women away from voting booths or was he appealing to LCD of majority of Iranians at the time who ACTUALLY did agree with him, is unknowable. At least for me, since I prefer not to look at, with prejudice and keep it astutely a philosophical matter (which really should be).
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you are referring to me here, then I must admit that I have no lofty claims. I am just stating the reality (or the lack thereof its perception). You should not forget that reality is not today. To see the big picture, you have to see beyond today and 40 years ago. A good start to see the big picture would be to look at Iran from about 3000 years ago onwards, since we are so much influenced today by the history of this past 3000 years. I do not subscribe to simplistic notions.
> 
> See @Abii , like many others, thinks there are two Iran-s. One that he sees as per his desires, the one it deserves to be and even how it could have been and the other one that is the current reality. Many Iranians think similarly. That a 'topos noetos' of a prosperous Iran exists somewhere and is very much 'real', almost near delivery, highly achievable and even more important than the reality itself we are facing today. That the reason, this has not happened yet, is because of IR, Shah, Qajar, Akhonds, bad managers, corrupt bureaucrats, and so on, you name it. Only if we could remove these, then Iran will be a bastion of prosperity and a manifestation of heavenly life on earth.
> 
> I do not see it this way. Iran is at the best it can be, right now. The reason is, very simple. Chaotic systems reach the equilibrium they deserve. Iran is no different.
> 
> You might ask then why some equilibrium are more prosperous than others based on your "primitive phenomena of achievements, results and effects at the end of the day"? This is where that big picture comes in. The reality of the past 3000 years.
> 
> Since you seem to be interested so much in thinking, and since you did not take part in debate but rather ma ro saval pich kardi, I would like here to drop in some, not really questions, but just thought provokers to make a point, that Iran has always been like this and will remain so until a process of completely domestic enlightenment (not a Western imitation) brings it out of darkness. Lets go back 3000 years to see the big picture:
> 
> When Homer, Plato, Socrates etc etc were walking on periphery of Iranian empire, who was walking in Iran that you can claim to be of the same statue as these?
> 
> How come democracy is invented in Greece a relatively weak and small combination of city states, rather than in Iranian empire or for that matter the Chinese empire?
> 
> How come none of these giants in philosophy who often lived mediocre lives in their city states and even were subjected to prosecution (eg. Socrates) never chose to seek refuge in Iranian empire?
> 
> Gymnasium was a publicly funded institution of sports training and intellectual learning very much similar to modern universities today. It had a very liberal atmosphere as the name attests. Was there an equivalent in Iranian empire?
> 
> Knowledge was central to Greek and later on, to Western civilization. You could not be considered a free citizen unless you had passed through trivium and quadrivium. Was it the way in Iran too?
> 
> Do you believe in a 'topos noetos' of Iran? Why do you?
> 
> Or let me rephrase, why do you deserve better? (In an strictly philosophical sense of course, no need to get offended )


Thanks man, now it's the time I can finally admit, I have seen a trend line of thinking, a personality whom rather than knowing what he doesn't want, knows exactly what he wants, and that's a rare case, nowadays, in the vicinity. 



Daneshmand said:


> Only a least common denominator brings the masses together and often this LCD


What a beautiful way of expression, hmmm, LCD, but let me amend the conclusion a little, masses united for a greater cause based on LCD, apart from being so much of a respectful, are really really rare in the history. Do you confirm it?
But in abundance, you can find in history, rallying masses that they have been manipulated in the way that they think it's their LCD bringing them together, while in reality it was a implanted seed of imported thought that had made them stick together. You know, apart from the written literature in some old dusty books, I have found a living creature, capable of humiliating the masses in sugar coated words, hence I won't let him go away easily until I feel fulfilled to the very last drop. 



Daneshmand said:


> But on the topic, I would disagree with your generalization (or rather the opposite) of my argument. The lack of thinking is not a respected way of thinking. But it is a way of life and it is as old as history of humanity. Whether it is respected or not, is a subjective derivative. I personally do not think it is. Others might disagree. What is important though is not to disregard its existence. Or its abundance. Rather its over-abundance


Couldn't be more agree. , in a perfect abundance.



Daneshmand said:


> When Homer, Plato, Socrates etc etc were walking on periphery of Iranian empire, who was walking in Iran that you can claim to be of the same statue as these?
> 
> How come democracy is invented in Greece a relatively weak and small combination of city states, rather than in Iranian empire or for that matter the Chinese empire?
> 
> How come none of these giants in philosophy who often lived mediocre lives in their city states and even were subjected to prosecution (eg. Socrates) never chose to seek refuge in Iranian empire?
> 
> Gymnasium was a publicly funded institution of sports training and intellectual learning very much similar to modern universities today. It had a very liberal atmosphere as the name attests. Was there an equivalent in Iranian empire?
> 
> Knowledge was central to Greek and later on, to Western civilization. You could not be considered a free citizen unless you had passed through trivium and quadrivium. Was it the way in Iran too?



That has been my question for a long long time, it's really hard to put your nationalism and other prejudging beliefs away while you are performing a logical thinking, there are times that you think you have passed those blocking prejudging habits, while in reality they are still active and influential in the background.
Plato in his book the republic, has named the naval battle between the forces of Persians and Greeks in the Mediterranean sea as the most decisive battle of history in 500 BC, it's something that Mr. Durant has paid serious attention to in his book the story of philosophy, literally in his book he has made available some information and data and then he has also asked the same fundamental question.
He implies, how come it be possible for a great force and great source of then knowledge to perform some outstanding maritime navigation in some 2499 years ago, circling the strait of Jibal al tariq, digging the Suez canal to make a path for the then amazingly mighty it's marine forces to battle the Greeks. 
He then starts a process of conclusion, says there can't be such a prosperity in technology without the existence of scientific academies and sources, scientific academies and sources couldn't become so mature without developing the fundamental requirements of scientific evolution, and the very basic part for such an environment should be the availability of written manuscripts.
But where are those manuscripts, where are those books, why should there remain so many handwriting's and manuscripts and books from the so called Greek civilization, from the writing's of Plato, Socritos, Euclidos and one can't find a single piece of manuscript from the then mighty Persian civilization?
Then he tracks the history back to some 1400 years ago to the time when the Arabs invaded Persia in the time of their second caliphate the Omar, while raising the exclamation that we have brought you a single book that would fulfill all your needs so all other books should be burned into ashes, and then they started bringing down and burning all the libraries and even the very rare books in the homes containing the proofs and fundamentals of the Persian civilization. (all together with the so called civilization  )
All I wanted to mention is that it's not the first time one has raised these questions you mentioned, and one can't find an absolute answer to those, cause we are all entitled to be sanked (drowned  ) in the ocean of history.
But to see the whole picture at once, we have no other choice but to return back to your initial claim and belief, no matter what has this specific nation (Iranians) been and achieved no matter how deep the roots of their civilization and cultural heritage has once reached, the current form of this society has settled down at it's exact point of deserve and require.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

@SOHEIL

من نمیدونم منظورت چیه؟ نهایتا میفهمیم همونیه که بود. تو منبعی داری که بهش استناد می کنی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Arminkh said:


> من نمیدونم منظورت چیه؟ نهایتا میفهمیم همونیه که بود. تو منبعی داری که بهش استناد می کنی؟


dadash , ghorboonet , be hich vajh RD-33 tooye F-5 ja nemishe 

RD-33 hodoodan 420cm tooleshe .

J-85 hodood 120cm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

haman10 said:


> dadash , ghorboonet , be hich vajh RD-33 tooye F-5 ja nemishe
> 
> RD-33 hodoodan 420cm tooleshe .
> 
> J-85 hodood 120cm


Khob in havapeyma ham 1.5m toolesh bishtare. Momkene RD-33 Nabashe valid J-85 ham nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Arminkh said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> من نمیدونم منظورت چیه؟ نهایتا میفهمیم همونیه که بود. تو منبعی داری که بهش استناد می کنی؟



من خودم از نزدیک دیدم 

جی 85 هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

How Much Are Wedding Costs in Your Country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## atatwolf

Can Iranian members translate this poem from Shah Ismail?



> Gönül ne gezersin seyran yerinde
> Âlemde her şeyin yerinde
> Olura olmaza dost deyüb gezme
> Bir ahdine bütün yâr olmayınca
> 
> Yürü sofî yürü yolundan azma
> İlin gıybetine kuyular kazma
> Varub her dükkânda metâın çözme
> Yanında mürşidin var olmayınca
> 
> Kalktı havalandı gönülün kuşu
> Kavga gıybet etmek kötünün işi
> Üstadın tanımaz bunda her kişi
> Anın kim mürşidi er olmayınca
> 
> Varub bir kötüye sen olma nöker
> Çerhine değer de dolunu döker
> Ne Hudâ’dan korkar ne hicap çeker
> Bir kötüde nâmus âr olmayınca
> 
> Şah Hatâyî’m edem bu sırrı beyan
> Kâmil midir câhil sözüne uyan
> Bir başdan ağlamak ömredir ziyan
> İki başdan muhib Yâr olmayınca



Thanks.


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> So I did my knowledge test and passed of course, but then I wanted to book a road test and she said we're booked till May lmao. First I have to find a riding school though. They don't do road tests for motorcycles in the winter here so everybody books their exams from months in advance. **** my life.





Till May? That's ridiculous, now I know I would need to work ahead. 

If I manage to convince my family, which is very unlikely, unfortunatly the idea might have to be put aside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> Till May? That's ridiculous, now I know I would need to work ahead.
> 
> If I manage to convince my family, which is very unlikely, unfortunatly the idea might have to be put aside.


I found another school that offers classes in April and they say they can do the road test as well. Meanwhile I think I found my motorcycle:






It's an entry level cruiser, but it's got a more sporty design and engine. Maybe your family will agree if you tell them you won't buy a sport bike. These cruisers aren't meant for speed, although they can still kick ***. They look amazing too. Harley Davidson has a couple of really cool looking sporty cruisers (Iron 883 for example), but they're a bit too expensive and heavy. This Kawasaki Vulcan S is perfect. I'm in love with this damn thing.


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> I found another school that offers classes in April and they say they can do the road test as well. Meanwhile I think I found my motorcycle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an entry level cruiser, but it's got a more sporty design and engine. Maybe your family will agree if you tell them you won't buy a sports bike. These cruisers aren't meant for speed, although they can still kick ***. They look amazing too. Harley Davidson has a couple of really cool looking sporty cruisers (Iron 883 for example), but they're a bit too expensive and heavy. This Kawasaki Vulcan S is perfect. I'm in love with this damn thing.



Aren't the 300cc pretty much cruisers? I plan on cruising as well. Still can't convince my parents. My father immediately rejects and refuses to discuss. 

I'm not into non-sporty designs but as daily rider/cruiser you will like that. They remind me of motorcycles in Gaza. My parents were traumatized by number of motorcycle accidents there, probably why they're scared. In Gaza some of the riders sometimes are wreckless and make stupid mistakes. Most accident related deaths come from drowing and motorcycle accidents. Because we have tall complexes on every block and if you dint make full stop someone will hit you from other direction. 

Are you a big guy though? I'm not the buffest guy out there and I fear I might drop it on myself and not be able to balance my driving.


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> Aren't the 300cc pretty much cruisers? I plan on cruising as well. Still can't convince my parents. My father immediately rejects and refuses to discuss.
> 
> I'm not into non-sporty designs but as daily rider/cruiser you will like that. They remind me of motorcycles in Gaza. My parents were traumatized by number of motorcycle accidents there, probably why they're scared. In Gaza some of the riders sometimes are wreckless and make stupid mistakes. Most accident related deaths come from drowing and motorcycle accidents. Because we have tall complexes on every block and if you dint make full stop someone will hit you from other direction.
> 
> Are you a big guy though? I'm not the buffest guy out there and I fear I might drop it on myself and not be able to balance my driving.


It's not just about the engine displacement. You have to factor in the chassis, the length of the bike and of course the weight. A 300cc engine on a light frame is still no joke. But another thing that makes a "cruiser" a cruising motorcycle is the seating position. You sit upright on a cruiser and b/c of that you can be on the bike for longer distances. On a sport bike you lean forward and you obviously can't handle longer journeys as your back starts hurting after a while. Even if you're on a 150cc piece of shit, if you're leaning forward you can't really use it for cruising around.

No, I'm not a big guy at all. Very skinny actually. The Vulcan S isn't a traditional cruiser though. It can be set to 3 different riding positions and seat heights to accommodate every body type. They do it right at the dealership. And yeah, most middle easterners in the West, specially Arabs, aren't into the whole hipster/metro scene. Personally I love the hipster vibe of that Vulcan. It's traditional, but in a contemporary and modern way. Matches my aesthetics really well.

btw, the Europeans are coming up with motorcycle jackets and gear that have airbags in them. They deploy when you hit an object and get thrown off the bike. They're still concept ideas. Ducati has a video of it on youtube, but it's not very good. That would make motorcycles so much safer. But each jacket will probably cost 2-3000 dollars easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> It's not just about the engine displacement. You have to factor in the chassis, the length of the bike and of course the weight. A 300cc engine on a light frame is still no joke. But another thing that makes a "cruiser" a cruising motorcycle is the seating position. You sit upright on a cruiser and b/c of that you can be on the bike for longer distances. On a sport bike you lean forward and you obviously can't handle longer journeys as your back starts hurting after a while. Even if you're on a 150cc piece of shit, if you're leaning forward you can't really use it for cruising around.
> 
> No, I'm not a big guy at all. Very skinny actually. The Vulcan S isn't a traditional cruiser though. It can be set to 3 different riding positions and seat heights to accommodate every body type. They do it right at the dealership. And yeah, most middle easterners in the West, specially Arabs, aren't into the whole hipster/metro scene. Personally I love the hipster vibe of that Vulcan. It's traditional, but in a contemporary and modern way. Matches my aesthetics really well.
> 
> btw, the Europeans are coming up with motorcycle jackets and gear that have airbags in them. They deploy when you hit an object and get thrown off the bike. They're still concept ideas. Ducati has a video of it on youtube, but it's not very good. That would make motorcycles so much safer. But each jacket will probably cost 2-3000 dollars easy.



I am skinny too, that's why I wondered if I need to bulk to handle one but probably not. I do have good amount of strength. If they make such jackets I'd purchase them it's better safe than sorry.

I have to sit on one to find out if having my back bent would be problem. I know for sure I would never take it on highway. seems to risky for me. And people in my city sometimes are very impatient so I don't want it falling over. 

Can you even test one on a track by April ? Or March?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> I am skinny too, that's why I wondered if I need to bulk to handle one but probably not. I do have good amount of strength. If they make such jackets I'd purchase them it's better safe than sorry.


Check this guy out. 300 horsepower on 2 wheels. Pretty much unlimited speed. Can beat any hyper car. An M235i BMW has just a touch over 300 horsepower. This fucking crotch rocket is the size of a chair and has the same motor. Unbelievable. If you crash this thing you'd be disintegrated though lol. You will literally be erased. It's the fastest/most powerful production motorcycle on the planet. Believe it or not you can buy it at any Kawasaki dealership lol. Science and progress is amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> Check this guy out. 300 horsepower on 2 wheels. Pretty much unlimited speed. Can beat any hyper car. An M235i BMW has just a touch over 300 horsepower. This fucking crotch rocket is the size of a chair and has the same motor. Unbelievable. If you crash this thing you'd be disintegrated though lol. You will literally be erased. It's the fastest/most powerful production motorcycle on the planet. Believe it or not you can buy it at any Kawasaki dealership lol. Science and progress is amazing.



Damn dude! 

I'm surprised it didn't pick up off ground and fly.  

It looks very wide from the front. That probably was intentional. I'm guessing 600-700 pounds. I would never ride something like that because if it flicked right or left it'd be a bad ending. 

I think the most I can do is 600cc. 300cc is already plenty enough for me for street riding. But the 300's dint sound as good as 600's. You should listen to the Suzuki 600, it sounds perfect in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> Damn dude!
> 
> I'm surprised it didn't pick up off ground and fly.
> 
> It looks very wide from the front. That probably was intentional. I'm guessing 600-700 pounds. I would never ride something like that because if it flicked right or left it'd be a bad ending.
> 
> I think the most I can do is 600cc. 300cc is already plenty enough for me for street riding. But the 300's dint sound as good as 600's. You should listen to the Suzuki 600, it sounds perfect in my opinion.


It's actually around 500 pounds. The reason it's wide is b/c they've got these nifty spoilers going everywhere to keep it on the ground. That's why it's not turning into a jet lol. It has 1000cc motor, but they added a supercharger to it. A Veyron will need like 2000 horsepower to catch this bike. 

Yeah the gsxr 600 is a beast too. Sounds great. But my favorite sport bike maker is Yamaha. I love the R6. One of my friends has an R6 and I wet myself with jealousy every time I see him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> It's actually around 500 pounds. The reason it's wide is b/c they've got these nifty spoilers going everywhere to keep it on the ground. That's why it's not turning into a jet lol. It has 1000cc motor, but they added a supercharger to it. A Veyron will need like 2000 horsepower to catch this bike.
> 
> Yeah the gsxr 600 is a beast too. Sounds great. But my favorite sport bike maker is Yamaha. I love the R6. One of my friends has an R6 and I wet myself with jealousy every time I see him.



If me and you tried that track racing I think the bike will fall straight down on turns. 

So are you decided on your bike? We have similiar weather btw, and I'm thinking of looking into a pickup truck. I wish gmc gave good offers on 1500 slt. It only seems like Ram is willing to bargain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Falcon29 said:


> If me and you tried that track racing I think the bike will fall straight down on turns.
> 
> So are you decided on your bike? We have similiar weather btw, and I'm thinking of looking into a pickup truck. I wish gmc gave good offers on 1500 slt. It only seems like Ram is willing to bargain.


I'm anti truck. I would rather drown to death (my worst nightmare) than to buy a truck. My province is actually the truck capital of Canada. Trucks everywhere. But I refuse to buy one. I just can't imagine dropping tens of thousands of dollars on a fucking pickup. The only truck I will ever drive outside of work (with a gun to my head) is the Raptor.


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> I'm anti truck. I would rather drown to death (my worst nightmare) than to buy a truck. My province is actually the truck capital of Canada. Trucks everywhere. But I refuse to buy one. I just can't imagine dropping tens of thousands of dollars on a fucking pickup. The only truck I will ever drive outside of work (with a gun to my head) is the Raptor.



Nobody buys them anymore, just lease bro. I like the high ride, and ability to drive in winter storms plus sheer power/comfort/very room in back and front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> EY BABA! Dobare bed bug? To ye 7-8 dah mah pish nabood kole khoonato atish zadi az sareshoo khalas shi? Dobare? looool In havaye mozakhrafe canada tanha khoobish hamine ke harchi mojode zendast ro az zamin mahv mikone. Az bed bug to zemestoon khabari nist.
> 
> Migam, to karet chi bood? Ye bar behem gofti yadam raft.



On moghe Detroit boodam jigar, New York capitale bed bugast. @New bed bug rabti be behdasht nadare moshkele new yorke, badesh jigar, khoshbakhtane bed bug nabood, bache soosk bood.

@Abii Man Master Electronic Engineering daram vali alan Software Engineer hastam. 

Guys! I'm buying a GTR on Monday! Look at this baby! It looks exactly like this! 

http://gearheads.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/BLACK-NISSAN-SKYLINE-GTR.jpg?34dab0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> On moghe Detroit boodam jigar, New York capitale bed bugast. @New bed bug rabti be behdasht nadare moshkele new yorke, badesh jigar, khoshbakhtane bed bug nabood, bache soosk bood.
> 
> @Abii Man Master Electronic Engineering daram vali alan Software Engineer hastam.
> 
> Guys! I'm buying a GTR on Monday! Look at this baby! It looks exactly like this!
> 
> http://gearheads.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/BLACK-NISSAN-SKYLINE-GTR.jpg?34dab0


haha no way! Congrats man. I don't like the GTR, not my cup of tea at all, but it's a masterpiece of engineering. I personally would spend the money on a Cayman or an M4. Get something that makes the panties drop. Look up Alfa Romeo 4c as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> haha no way! Congrats man. I don't like the GTR, not my cup of tea at all, but it's a masterpiece of engineering. I personally would spend the money on a Cayman or an M4. Get something that makes the panties drop. Look up Alfa Romeo 4c as well.



Thanks bro, I'm trading in my GT500 for it. The deal that I'm using doesn't have Alfa Romoe. I want to soup it up man! Can't drive that beast in NY, but still!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Thanks bro, I'm trading in my GT500 for it. The deal that I'm using doesn't have Alfa Romoe. I want to soup it up man! Can't drive that beast in NY, but still!


Not a fan of the German cars eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Thanks man, now it's the time I can finally admit, I have seen a trend line of thinking, a personality whom rather than knowing what he doesn't want, knows exactly what he wants, and that's a rare case, nowadays, in the vicinity.



You are welcome.



New said:


> What a beautiful way of expression, hmmm, LCD, but let me amend the conclusion a little, masses united for a greater cause based on LCD, apart from being so much of a respectful, are really really rare in the history. Do you confirm it?
> But in abundance, you can find in history, rallying masses that they have been manipulated in the way that they think it's their LCD bringing them together, while in reality it was a implanted seed of imported thought that had made them stick together. You know, apart from the written literature in some old dusty books, I have found a living creature, capable of humiliating the masses in sugar coated words, hence I won't let him go away easily until I feel fulfilled to the very last drop.



It is not really consequential whether these social LCD's are "imported" or not. Individuals interact with each other in complex social ways. The act of socializing, is itself a manipulation. When you are friends with someone, you are manipulating his/her life on some level and vice versa. When you are in a romantic relationship you are manipulating your partner and vice versa. In your work environment you are manipulating your colleagues, subordinates as well as bosses and vice versa. Even there is scientific evidence that babies manipulate the feelings of their own mothers by using gestures, grimace, smile etc. And here, you have started your post with a manipulative statement, describing the (or even a) model of me, you have made in your mind and then go on to "sugar coat" it further.

We are a socially manipulative species. In fact, some scholars believe, the conscious part of the brain has solely evolved for this purpose alone, to manipulate others in order to get social advantage. Such is the reality.

Would it now even matter, whether a particular LCD developed because of manipulation and counter-manipulation between a mass of individuals or it came about, because of a single person manipulating others to believe in this LCD, is rather a moot point. It would probably be of interest to historians tracing the timeline of events but from philosophical point of view, I do not see why I should not consider both as the same (after all both are social interactions). Human beings build their self identity and their personal beliefs in relation to other members of society. A completely lonely human being who has never interacted with any other human being, can not form a sophisticated self identity nor sophisticated thoughts. In this aspect, I would rather concentrate on the nature of LCD itself rather than its origins. For instance would this LCD lead to good or bad in short term/long term? If We remove the current LCD, would the equilibrium shift to civil war and bloodshed or to prosperity and heavenly life on earth? Are the individuals of society capable of holding a sophisticated, progressive and complex LCD? These are the important questions.

In the end these questions seem to be very simple, yet no philosopher, social or political scientist will be able answer them with any certainty specially in the case of major LCDs.



New said:


> That has been my question for a long long time, it's really hard to put your nationalism and other prejudging beliefs away while you are performing a logical thinking, there are times that you think you have passed those blocking prejudging habits, while in reality they are still active and influential in the background.
> Plato in his book the republic, has named the naval battle between the forces of Persians and Greeks in the Mediterranean sea as the most decisive battle of history in 500 BC, it's something that Mr. Durant has paid serious attention to in his book the story of philosophy, literally in his book he has made available some information and data and then he has also asked the same fundamental question.
> He implies, how come it be possible for a great force and great source of then knowledge to perform some outstanding maritime navigation in some 2499 years ago, circling the strait of Jibal al tariq, digging the Suez canal to make a path for the then amazingly mighty it's marine forces to battle the Greeks.
> He then starts a process of conclusion, says there can't be such a prosperity in technology without the existence of scientific academies and sources, scientific academies and sources couldn't become so mature without developing the fundamental requirements of scientific evolution, and the very basic part for such an environment should be the availability of written manuscripts.
> But where are those manuscripts, where are those books, why should there remain so many handwriting's and manuscripts and books from the so called Greek civilization, from the writing's of Plato, Socritos, Euclidos and one can't find a single piece of manuscript from the then mighty Persian civilization?
> Then he tracks the history back to some 1400 years ago to the time when the Arabs invaded Persia in the time of their second caliphate the Omar, while raising the exclamation that we have brought you a single book that would fulfill all your needs so all other books should be burned into ashes, and then they started bringing down and burning all the libraries and even the very rare books in the homes containing the proofs and fundamentals of the Persian civilization. (all together with the so called civilization  )
> All I wanted to mention is that it's not the first time one has raised these questions you mentioned, and one can't find an absolute answer to those, cause we are all entitled to be sanked (drowned  ) in the ocean of history.
> But to see the whole picture at once, we have no other choice but to return back to your initial claim and belief, no matter what has this specific nation (Iranians) been and achieved no matter how deep the roots of their civilization and cultural heritage has once reached, the current form of this society has settled down at it's exact point of deserve and require.



Oh, I see. Then you as a thinking person, must have put alot of thoughts into these questions. Right?

I do not want to come harsh here, but I was not impressed by your counter-argument to my thought-provokers. Maybe I was unfairly expecting more. But if I was a philosophy professor (thank God, I am not) and you were my student (thank God, you are not), I would have failed you . As a free thinker, I expected a genuine thought on your part to my inquiry, rather than the repetition of a common prejudiced LCD. A cliche.

First a few words about prejudice and all, which you raised, then I would like to put a counter argument here to that LCD you brought in. And then a dose of reality.

It is ok to be abit prejudiced. As long as no one is being hurt or the logic of the argument is not suffering. There is no shame in feeling great about Iran's history. After all if a nation has been the first in the world to form an empire and develop central governance over a vast geographic area with diverse ethnic and religious affiliations, these are not small feats. You mentioned naval battles. Well, even the word Navy and Navigation come from Persian word of Nav, meaning battleship. United States Postal Service uses the moto of Iran's royal postmen of 25 centuries ago. Etc etc etc.

But these are immaterial to the questions I raised. My focus was on intellectualism in Iran. Such glorification of history is actually detrimental to the discussion at hand.

Now, about that LCD. I heard it when I was a small kid and I remember, I had felt and thought the same as you have described, with lots of anger I might say. But now I know it is all a cheap LCD devoid of any importance. Just a cheap excuse to whitewash the lack of intellectual performance of a nation. Nothing more. Say for sure, the event did take place and books were indeed burnt in great numbers. Could a small foreign army in a country of several million square kilometer burn every single book? Even the sustained and much more systematic book burning in Europe during the dark and middle ages, could hardly put a dent in abolition of evidence of classical European intellectualism.

Most historical evidence, shows the incident in Iran on the other hand being only a single book/royal archive burning in Ctesiphon. By comparison, Christian zealots in Europe kept burning books for centuries. Here a question arises, what kind of an intellectualism a nation can claim if its entire intellectual capital is in a single royal palace library? Where were the writers? Where were the teachers? Where were the students? And most importantly, where were the polymaths? Were all of these tracked down and hunted and killed? Each and every single one of them? Occam's razor necessitates to choose the most obvious and the least fictitious answer here that, intellectually Iran was always like this as it is today. No need to make excuses.

Now, 13 centuries later, this LCD has become the 'reason' of why we are not amounting to much intellectually. I mean if it is not outright ridiculous to blame an incident 13 centuries back for today's ills, then it is certainly irrational and un-philosophical. We have to accept the reality here. Which is simple. We were never performing at the level of Greeks/West in intellectual affairs. Whether 3000 years ago or now. The examples that you brought with regard to navigation, warfare and such, are all just that. Building wooden dhows, devising shore line navigation, royal postal service, and other such things were just that. They were not intellectual pursuits or systematic analysis of nature. Iran was performing at the level of Egyptian civilization, that built great pyramids and administered a complex social and religious system but without much intellectual pursuit of any importance.

Now the dose of reality.

In old times, philosophers and thinkers had described humans as talking animals. It is an appealing idea, that we are the only animals capable of talking and communicating. But now thanks to science, we know it is not true. Other animals talk with each other too. Other animals think as well, and even make strategies and tools. They have feelings too. And in the case of some like chimpanzee and possibly even dolphins, they are even self aware. So much so that chimpanzee who are about to die, get extremely distressed. Similar to humans, they go to clinical depression with extreme sadness at their imminent demise from this world, stop socializing and even refusing food. But there is one difference between us and all these other animals. It is not talking. It is not thinking. No animal or any other being for that matter has ever been scientifically observed to QUESTION. I asked you why you deserve better? The correct answer would have been: Why shouldn't I deserve better? After all this is what is expected of a questioning human being. At the very minimum.

One way to shutter prejudice and ill-formed concepts is to do experiment and I like to do thought experiments. Let's have one here. Say you are a common man living in your house. One day you notice that a mouse appears to have taken residence in your house and is living off your scraps. Naturally, you get concerned and set about to terminate this unwelcome mouse. You being the ruler of the house, see this as your right.

So you buy a trap. While you are setting up this trap, the mouse suddenly appears, looking right into your eyes and starts to say obscenities to you , protesting that you are a filthy murdering dictator. You get shocked, having never expected a mouse being able to TALK in a grammatical language. Shocked at a mouse to be intelligent enough to protest his impending execution. Even to hold you responsible for it as well. But there is another level of reality beyond your shock. The reality of this talking mouse. If he was truly smart, he should have left, or at least kept a low profile, with his head down, keeping out of your way. But now, he wants a war. He wants bloodshed. He is an emotional and reactionary mouse. Not much thinking but a bigmouth.

If I was you, I would call in the Sepah of pest control to terminate not only him but the entire mass of his community. The mass of such mice, will eventually either take over you, and when they terminate you, then they will start fighting amongst each other. They have to be controlled with iron fist. At an individual level, you can see them on every street corner, fighting each other. You can see them stealing from each other. You can see them living their reactionary lives in society. At a mass level when granted with a LCD they will become Isis or SS. At first they start by demands such as Assad has to go or Qaddafi has to go and then they will be at each others throats. Murderers and rapists are all in this category. As are other animals.

Now lets go back to our experiment, only this time, the mouse is different. This time, when you are setting up the trap, a mouse will jump beside you, looking right into your eyes and ASKS, why me? What have I done to deserve this? I am just living off your scraps, and you can not even tolerate this? Again you get very shocked. A questioning mouse. That is the holy grail of zoology, you wonder. This mouse, you wonder is very intelligent. You might even reconsider your decision to terminate her. You might even befriend her. After all, why not. At an individual level, this is how most friendships are in society as are romances. So are the professional rivalries and competitions. True revolutions fall under this category as well as do many international wars. Almost all divorces are also in this category: why I have to put up with him? Why me? Why should I do it? Why should I tolerate/compromise? The shallow questions never end. Some day, you might just get fed up and grab your mouse friend by her tiny tail and drive her long way from home and kick her out of the car. Eventually you will have had enough of her. The cuteness of such shallow questions do not remain forever. Given a LCD of good nature, the mass of such a mice can form a non-violent safe society but without much prosperity. Given a bad LCD they will quickly descend to become that talking, big mouth mouse above. The outright animal variety.

Now lets return to our experiment one last time. This time as you are about to set the trap, a mouse appears and walks right beside you, without as much even glancing at you. Then to your final shock, he not only asks questions but the nature of questions are of meta-thinking quality.

Mouse: Now that you have decided to kill me, rather even murder me, I have come to think of afterlife and if there is really a God out there and whether we will ever meet again in afterlife, after all you are also going to die sooner than later. But it is not all. I also wonder if we have any free choice (free will) in what is going on between us here. Do you really think things could have been any different with regard to this equilibrium between us? Do you think our meta-physical purpose here was for you to murder me and me getting murdered? What is really our purpose?

This last mouse is the most dangerous one. You can call him, Aristotle among many other names. Who studies your naval techniques to teach his student Alexander. He has mental abilities that exceed your superior physical size. He can build a meta-meta-thinking man of war, out of a young prince of a fiefdom of 5 thousand square kilometers who then conquers an empire of 5 million square kilometers. He is great. He even instructs this prince to send him all knowledge related material back to him from his conquests. But even then such a great thinker does not find any intellectually stimulating thing in this huge empire as the story goes. Such is the reality of history.

So now, do you still believe in a topos noetos of Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not really consequential whether these social LCD's are "imported" or not. Individuals interact with each other in complex social ways. The act of socializing, is itself a manipulation. When you are friends with someone, you are manipulating his/her life on some level and vice versa. When you are in a romantic relationship you are manipulating your partner and vice versa. In your work environment you are manipulating your colleagues, subordinates as well as bosses and vice versa. Even there is scientific evidence that babies manipulate the feelings of their own mothers by using gestures, grimace, smile etc. And here, you have started your post with a manipulative statement, describing the (or even a) model of me, you have made in your mind and then go on to "sugar coat" it further.
> 
> We are a socially manipulative species. In fact, some scholars believe, the conscious part of the brain has solely evolved for this purpose alone, to manipulate others in order to get social advantage. Such is the reality.
> 
> Would it now even matter, whether a particular LCD developed because of manipulation and counter-manipulation between a mass of individuals or it came about, because of a single person manipulating others to believe in this LCD, is rather a moot point. It would probably be of interest to historians tracing the timeline of events but from philosophical point of view, I do not see why I should not consider both as the same (after all both are social interactions). Human beings build their self identity and their personal beliefs in relation to other members of society. A completely lonely human being who has never interacted with any other human being, can not form a sophisticated self identity nor sophisticated thoughts. In this aspect, I would rather concentrate on the nature of LCD itself rather than its origins. For instance would this LCD lead to good or bad in short term/long term? If We remove the current LCD, would the equilibrium shift to civil war and bloodshed or to prosperity and heavenly life on earth? Are the individuals of society capable of holding a sophisticated, progressive and complex LCD? These are the important questions.
> 
> In the end these questions seem to be very simple, yet no philosopher, social or political scientist will be able answer them with any certainty specially in the case of major LCDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. Then you as a thinking person, must have put alot of thoughts into these questions. Right?
> 
> I do not want to come harsh here, but I was not impressed by your counter-argument to my thought-provokers. Maybe I was unfairly expecting more. But if I was a philosophy professor (thank God, I am not) and you were my student (thank God, you are not), I would have failed you . As a free thinker, I expected a genuine thought on your part to my inquiry, rather than the repetition of a common prejudiced LCD. A cliche.
> 
> First a few words about prejudice and all, which you raised, then I would like to put a counter argument here to that LCD you brought in. And then a dose of reality.
> 
> It is ok to be abit prejudiced. As long as no one is being hurt or the logic of the argument is not suffering. There is no shame in feeling great about Iran's history. After all if a nation has been the first in the world to form an empire and develop central governance over a vast geographic area with diverse ethnic and religious affiliations, these are not small feats. You mentioned naval battles. Well, even the word Navy and Navigation come from Persian word of Nav, meaning battleship. United States Postal Service uses the moto of Iran's royal postmen of 25 centuries ago. Etc etc etc.
> 
> But these are immaterial to the questions I raised. My focus was on intellectualism in Iran. Such glorification of history is actually detrimental to the discussion at hand.
> 
> Now, about that LCD. I heard it when I was a small kid and I remember, I had felt and thought the same as you have described, with lots of anger I might say. But now I know it is all a cheap LCD devoid of any importance. Just a cheap excuse to whitewash the lack of intellectual performance of a nation. Nothing more. Say for sure, the event did take place and books were indeed burnt in great numbers. Could a small foreign army in a country of several million square kilometer burn every single book? Even the sustained and much more systematic book burning in Europe during the dark and middle ages, could hardly put a dent in abolition of evidence of classical European intellectualism.
> 
> Most historical evidence, shows the incident in Iran on the other hand being only a single book/royal archive burning in Ctesiphon. By comparison, Christian zealots in Europe kept burning books for centuries. Here a question arises, what kind of an intellectualism a nation can claim if its entire intellectual capital is in a single royal palace library? Where were the writers? Where were the teachers? Where were the students? And most importantly, where were the polymaths? Were all of these tracked down and hunted and killed? Each and every single one of them? Occam's razor necessitates to choose the most obvious and the least fictitious answer here that, intellectually Iran was always like this as it is today. No need to make excuses.
> 
> Now, 13 centuries later, this LCD has become the 'reason' of why we are not amounting to much intellectually. I mean if it is not outright ridiculous to blame an incident 13 centuries back for today's ills, then it is certainly irrational and un-philosophical. We have to accept the reality here. Which is simple. We were never performing at the level of Greeks/West in intellectual affairs. Whether 3000 years ago or now. The examples that you brought with regard to navigation, warfare and such, are all just that. Building wooden dhows, devising shore line navigation, royal postal service, and other such things were just that. They were not intellectual pursuits or systematic analysis of nature. Iran was performing at the level of Egyptian civilization, that built great pyramids and administered a complex social and religious system but without much intellectual pursuit of any importance.
> 
> Now the dose of reality.
> 
> In old times, philosophers and thinkers had described humans as talking animals. It is an appealing idea, that we are the only animals capable of talking and communicating. But now thanks to science, we know it is not true. Other animals talk with each other too. Other animals think as well, and even make strategies and tools. They have feelings too. And in the case of some like chimpanzee and possibly even dolphins, they are even self aware. So much so that chimpanzee who are about to die, get extremely distressed. Similar to humans, they go to clinical depression with extreme sadness at their imminent demise from this world, stop socializing and even refusing food. But there is one difference between us and all these other animals. It is not talking. It is not thinking. No animal or any other being for that matter has ever been scientifically observed to QUESTION. I asked you why you deserve better? The correct answer would have been: Why shouldn't I deserve better? After all this is what is expected of a questioning human being. At the very minimum.
> 
> One way to shutter prejudice and ill-formed concepts is to do experiment and I like to do thought experiments. Let's have one here. Say you are a common man living in your house. One day you notice that a mouse appears to have taken residence in your house and is living off your scraps. Naturally, you get concerned and set about to terminate this unwelcome mouse. You being the ruler of the house, see this as your right.
> 
> So you buy a trap. While you are setting up this trap, the mouse suddenly appears, looking right into your eyes and starts to say obscenities to you , protesting that you are a filthy murdering dictator. You get shocked, having never expected a mouse being able to TALK in a grammatical language. Shocked at a mouse to be intelligent enough to protest his impending execution. Even to hold you responsible for it as well. But there is another level of reality beyond your shock. The reality of this talking mouse. If he was truly smart, he should have left, or at least kept a low profile, with his head down, keeping out of your way. But now, he wants a war. He wants bloodshed. He is an emotional and reactionary mouse. Not much thinking but a bigmouth.
> 
> If I was you, I would call in the Sepah of pest control to terminate not only him but the entire mass of his community. The mass of such mice, will eventually either take over you, and when they terminate you, then they will start fighting amongst each other. They have to be controlled with iron fist. At an individual level, you can see them on every street corner, fighting each other. You can see them stealing from each other. You can see them living their reactionary lives in society. At a mass level when granted with a LCD they will become Isis or SS. At first they start by demands such as Assad has to go or Qaddafi has to go and then they will be at each others throats. Murderers and rapists are all in this category. As are other animals.
> 
> Now lets go back to our experiment, only this time, the mouse is different. This time, when you are setting up the trap, a mouse will jump beside you, looking right into your eyes and ASKS, why me? What have I done to deserve this? I am just living off your scraps, and you can not even tolerate this? Again you get very shocked. A questioning mouse. That is the holy grail of zoology, you wonder. This mouse, you wonder is very intelligent. You might even reconsider your decision to terminate her. You might even befriend her. After all, why not. At an individual level, this is how most friendships are in society as are romances. So are the professional rivalries and competitions. True revolutions fall under this category as well as do many international wars. Almost all divorces are also in this category: why I have to put up with him? Why me? Why should I do it? Why should I tolerate/compromise? The shallow questions never end. Some day, you might just get fed up and grab your mouse friend by her tiny tail and drive her long way from home and kick her out of the car. Eventually you will have had enough of her. The cuteness of such shallow questions do not remain forever. Given a LCD of good nature, the mass of such a mice can form a non-violent safe society but without much prosperity. Given a bad LCD they will quickly descend to become that talking, big mouth mouse above. The outright animal variety.
> 
> Now lets return to our experiment one last time. This time as you are about to set the trap, a mouse appears and walks right beside you, without as much even glancing at you. Then to your final shock, he not only asks questions but the nature of questions are of meta-thinking quality.
> 
> Mouse: Now that you have decided to kill me, rather even murder me, I have come to think of afterlife and if there is really a God out there and whether we will ever meet again in afterlife, after all you are also going to die sooner than later. But it is not all. I also wonder if we have any free choice (free will) in what is going on between us here. Do you really think things could have been any different with regard to this equilibrium between us? Do you think our meta-physical purpose here was for you to murder me and me getting murdered? What is really our purpose?
> 
> This last mouse is the most dangerous one. You can call him, Aristotle among many other names. Who studies your naval techniques to teach his student Alexander. He has mental abilities that exceed your superior physical size. He can build a meta-meta-thinking man of war, out of a young prince of a fiefdom of 5 thousand square kilometers who then conquers an empire of 5 million square kilometers. He is great. He even instructs this prince to send him all knowledge related material back to him from his conquests. But even then such a great thinker does not find any intellectually stimulating thing in this huge empire as the story goes. Such is the reality of history.
> 
> So now, do you still believe in a topos noetos of Iran?



Lol, wall of text....You gotta clash this guy with Hasani 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ALPfollowerOF373 

I remember that you were following Erbakan. Is this why you are fond of Iranians ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

so what do you guys drive?

I mostly use my CJ-5 (produced in Pak)... which Iranians also built under license as Pars Khodr?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ALPfollowerOF373

It is not your bussiness, why do you interest in me? I support iran, yes, and i believe we should make cooperation with muslim world as turkey, especially with iran.

Senin gibileri tanırım sinan, senin gibi kemalistler hep rahatsız olmuşunuzdur irandan, çünkü iran sizin gibi batının ileri karakolu değil, siz var ya bu ülkede hava bile almamalısınız, çünkü siz hainsiniz, ama bu topraklar 1000 yıldır müslümanların elinde ve hiçbir zaman geri vermeyeceğiz. Evet iranı seviyorum, takdir ediyorum destekliyorum, ve bu ülke binlerce km öteden gelenlerle değil iranlı kardeşleriyle işbirliği yapacak, sizde paşalar gibi izleyeceksiniz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

ALPfollowerOF373 said:


> It is not your bussiness, why do you interest in me? I support iran, yes, and i believe we should make cooperation with muslim world as turkey, especially with iran.
> 
> Senin gibileri tanırım sinan, senin gibi kemalistler hep rahatsız olmuşunuzdur irandan, çünkü iran sizin gibi batının ileri karakolu değil, siz var ya bu ülkede hava bile almamalısınız, çünkü siz hainsiniz, ama bu topraklar 1000 yıldır müslümanların elinde ve hiçbir zaman geri vermeyeceğiz. Evet iranı seviyorum, takdir ediyorum destekliyorum, ve bu ülke binlerce km öteden gelenlerle değil iranlı kardeşleriyle işbirliği yapacak, sizde paşalar gibi izleyeceksiniz.


Too bad that Erdogan is on charge, you dont like him very much, thats at least one point we can agree on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALPfollowerOF373

No i love MR Erdoğan. I believe he has a secret agenda. When we are strong enough, all world will watch what happened in turkey. We are muslim brothers with iran. But our condition is so different from them. becasue in pre-erdogan era turkey was invaded by western traitors. Firstly we must clean up them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> so what do you guys drive?
> 
> I mostly use my CJ-5 (produced in Pak)... which Iranians also built under license as Pars Khodr?


I drive a peguot 206 which is produced by Iran Khodro. @haman10 drives the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Militant Atheist said:


> Thanks bro, I'm trading in my GT500 for it. The deal that I'm using doesn't have Alfa Romoe. I want to soup it up man! Can't drive that beast in NY, but still!



Are you joking or serious? How can you afford it already?


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Lol, wall of text....You gotta clash this guy with Hasani


lol , yeah . he is really good .

BTW , what happened to your promise that you won't post anything in iranian section ? i thought you swear to your kemalist forefathers ?

yeah , i would also get bored in your section . so Welcome back 



ALPfollowerOF373 said:


> why do you interest in me?


Bro , kemalists are not interested in neither you nor @Turkish_FR .

they HATE you .



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> so what do you guys drive?
> 
> I mostly use my CJ-5 (produced in Pak)... which Iranians also built under license as Pars Khodr?


i'm driving this car (exactly the same version) :













lol 

and @Militant Atheist is buying a GTR 

Just to compare  :






lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> lol , yeah . he is really good .
> 
> BTW , what happened to your promise that you won't post anything in iranian section ? i thought you swear to your kemalist forefathers ?
> 
> yeah , i would also get bored in your section . so Welcome back



I was banned almost for a month....i missed fighting with Iranians. 



ALPfollowerOF373 said:


> It is not your bussiness, why do you interest in me? I support iran, yes, and i believe we should make cooperation with muslim world as turkey, especially with iran.
> 
> Senin gibileri tanırım sinan, senin gibi kemalistler hep rahatsız olmuşunuzdur irandan, çünkü iran sizin gibi batının ileri karakolu değil, siz var ya bu ülkede hava bile almamalısınız, çünkü siz hainsiniz, ama bu topraklar 1000 yıldır müslümanların elinde ve hiçbir zaman geri vermeyeceğiz. Evet iranı seviyorum, takdir ediyorum destekliyorum, ve bu ülke binlerce km öteden gelenlerle değil iranlı kardeşleriyle işbirliği yapacak, sizde paşalar gibi izleyeceksiniz.



So...tell me. As Turks we are in these lands for a millennium, right ? When did we ever cooperated with Iranians ? What ground-breaking thing will happen and the 2 nations will cooperate ?

I think, you are fond of Iranians because Erbakan (your mentor) was fond of Iranians. That's the reason, nothing else.



ALPfollowerOF373 said:


> No i love MR Erdoğan. I believe he has a secret agenda. When we are strong enough, all world will watch what happened in turkey. We are muslim brothers with iran. But our condition is so different from them. becasue in pre-erdogan era turkey was invaded by western traitors. Firstly we must clean up them.



You love Erdoğan......wow that's something new....

You once said.


> I am islamist, but not akp type of islamist. It is unclear What Erdogan is. Once upon a time erdogan were making politics right beside Erbakan Hoca ( islamist, anti-unfair system of west, not anti-west) But erdogan leaved the way of erbakan hoca, i guess he came to agreement with western zionistic system


Turkey's Protests - Rebooted | Page 27

You change your stance with the wind.... Because your self-confidence is not solid. I wouldn't surprise if your faith is weak also.



haman10 said:


> Bro , kemalists are not interested in neither you nor @Turkish_FR .
> 
> they HATE you .



Hate is a strong word...i won't hate my brethren. I'm just sad for the misguided fools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Sinan said:


> As Turks we are in these lands for a millennium, right ?* When did we ever cooperated with Iranians* ?


We love you too .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> We love you too .


It's not about love or hate...it's about reality.

My brethren is confused....he is calling Iranians our brothers because they are muslim.... He should remember how we got betrayed by our "muslim brothers" through the history. 

A brother should carry my blood or i won't call him my brother, plain simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> i missed fighting with Iranians.


You missed getting a good spanking ? 

I must admit , you're turned on by some wiered shyte . 

========================
@kollang @Arminkh @rahi2357

read this bros :

9 جان گربه های ایرانی - جنگنده و رهگیر - Military.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> You missed getting a good spanking ?
> 
> I must admit , you're turned on by some wiered shyte .



There is no man born at earth who can spank me.






P.S: Look, i am not swearing or you using bad words. Please, do the same and don't force Serpi to delete all the posts and spoil the fun.



SOHEIL said:


> @haman10
> 
> @Daneshmand
> 
> We need a doctor here...





haman10 said:


> Be sure its not the ship who drives you instead .
> 
> @kollang , you seem to know their language
> 
> i know he is writing , but idk what he is saying , cause i don't speak "little tard"



Guys, i am deleting my messages at that thread as i am derailing the subject. We can continue here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> There is no man born at earth who can spank me.


Except iranians of course , and americans , and europeans , and brazilians and south africans and australians and indonesian people and .... 

Turkey was a part of great iran , just as a reminder 

BTW , i thanked your post . seems like you have turned on suicidal mode 

Bye for another month

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Except iranians of course , and americans , and europeans , and brazilians and south africans and australians and indonesian people and ....
> 
> Turkey was a part of great iran , just as a reminder


Yeah...when we were in central-asia. 



haman10 said:


> BTW , i thanked your post . seems like you have turned on suicidal mode
> 
> Bye for another month


You never caused the ban of me.

I got one week ban because i said "China is stealing resources of Tibet"
One week later, i got 2 week ban because I was doing advertisement of another defence forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

rooye banner ro bekhoonid :
hamzaman ba 22 bahman saalrooze pirooziye shokoohmande enghelaabe eslamiye iran voroode avalin vagonhaye mono rail be shahre moghadase Qom !!!!!!
( mashaaaalllaaaahhhh tayeballlaaahhhh avarin avariiin )






and...




OOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW




Sinan said:


> A brother should carry *my blood* or i won't call him my brother, plain simple.


I smell "racism" bro . 




Anyway how about azeri turks of Iran ? Or someone like me ? with 25% Qashqai turkic blood ? 
brother or nah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> mashaaaalllaaaahhhh tayeballlaaahhhh avarin avariiin


bekhoda injoor moghe haee ya bayad gerye koni bezani tou sare khodet (mohkam ha !!  yani sedash biad !! )

ya inke az khande roode bor shi 

ye gaavi nabood bege akhe mardak !! rou hameye pol ha neveshte ertefa ru !!!

khaak tou saret ke savad khoondanam nadari !! 

shooferam shoorferaye ghadim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> I smell "racism" bro .
> View attachment 193335
> 
> Anyway how about azeri turks of Iran ? Or someone like me ? with 25% Qashqai turkic blood ?
> brother or nah ?



Azeri Turks are my jan...i met 2 Azeris in my life... We became best buddies in 5 minutes.....

%25 Qashqai Turki blood ? You define yourself as Turk or something else ? If you see yourself as a Turk than you are my brother too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Sinan said:


> Azeri Turks are my jan...i met 2 Azeris in my life... We became best buddies in 5 minutes.....
> 
> %25 Qashqai Turki blood ? You define yourself as Turk or something else ? If you see yourself as a Turk than you are my brother too.



Azari Torks 

Dude, torks are just mongloids. Azaris are a branch of Iranic tribes. Do you even know anything about genetics? 
I knew torkey was backward in science but jeez to this extend?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

1- 







2-












magnefique !! Fly baby , Fly !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> bekhoda injoor moghe haee ya bayad gerye koni bezani tou sare khodet (mohkam ha !!  yani sedash biad !! )
> 
> ya inke az khande roode bor shi
> 
> ye gaavi nabood bege akhe mardak !! rou hameye pol ha neveshte ertefa ru !!!
> 
> khaak tou saret ke savad khoondanam nadari !!
> 
> shooferam shoorferaye ghadim


baba in vagonha kheyliii geroone vaaghean adam mimoone chi bege!!!??? aslan ye teame hamlonaghl bayad hamraheshoon bashe hameja ba bisim modaam dar ertebat bashan taraf fek karde atashghale semsaari haml mikone... ehtemalan teame mohandesish kefayateyn boode madrakeshoon goftan ye " ya abar farz " begoo rad mishe ishalaa 




Sinan said:


> You define yourself as Turk or something else ?


Well i define my self turk + something else  my grandfather is a 100% Qashqai turk Don .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> bekhoda injoor moghe haee ya bayad gerye koni bezani tou sare khodet (mohkam ha !!  yani sedash biad !! )
> 
> ya inke az khande roode bor shi
> 
> ye gaavi nabood bege akhe mardak !! rou hameye pol ha neveshte ertefa ru !!!
> 
> khaak tou saret ke savad khoondanam nadari !!
> 
> shooferam shoorferaye ghadim


It's not purely the driver's fault. He needs to be accompanied by support vehicles. His only job should be to drive. The route should be checked beforehand. The clearance heights can be known beforehand by a simple 10 minute check in the database. If they approach a situation where something's questionable, he needs to be radioed and stopped well in advance. 

That's how it works in non akhoondi countries at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ALPfollowerOF373

haman10 said:


> Bro , kemalists are not interested in neither you nor @Turkish_FR .
> 
> they HATE you .
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Who care of them, their power was melted and finished. Muslims getting the power in every field in turkey. Their time is limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> lol , yeah . he is really good .
> 
> BTW , what happened to your promise that you won't post anything in iranian section ? i thought you swear to your kemalist forefathers ?
> 
> yeah , i would also get bored in your section . so Welcome back
> 
> 
> Bro , kemalists are not interested in neither you nor @Turkish_FR .
> 
> they HATE you .
> 
> 
> i'm driving this car (exactly the same version) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> and @Militant Atheist is buying a GTR
> 
> Just to compare  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



I mostly drive these:











Sinan said:


> It's not about love or hate...it's about reality.
> 
> My brethren is confused....he is calling Iranians our brothers because they are muslim.... He should remember how we got betrayed by our "muslim brothers" through the history.
> 
> A brother should carry my blood or i won't call him my brother, plain simple.



We have a saying " the one who forget those who helped them in the hour of need is a .... " something like that... D

I share nothing with a sri lankan but i consider them a brother and would have no fukin issue fighting for them... coz they helped us in 71.. by giving us their ports from ship,sub refuelling... 

So sometimes.... blood can turn white and a simple bond of friendship can prove its worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We have a saying " those who forget those who helped them in the hour of need is a .... " something like that... D
> 
> I share nothing with a sri lankan but i consider them a brother and would have no fukin issue fighting for them... coz they helped us in 71.. by giving us their ports from ship,sub refuelling...
> 
> So sometimes.... blood can turn white and a simple bond of friendship can prove its worth.



I will call them friend, very close friend....dost. But not brother.



The Last of us said:


> Azari Torks
> 
> Dude, torks are just mongloids. Azaris are a branch of Iranic tribes. Do you even know anything about genetics?
> I knew torkey was backward in science but jeez to this extend?



Yeap, i'm not familiar with genetics.... 

Azeris answering "last call."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> I will call them friend, very close friend....dost. But not brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, i'm not familiar with genetics....
> 
> Azeris answering "last call."



yes... i guess we are an emotional lot..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ALPfollowerOF373

Sinan said:


> So...tell me. As Turks we are in these lands for a millennium, right ? When did we ever cooperated with Iranians ? What ground-breaking thing will happen and the 2 nations will cooperate ?
> 
> I think, you are fond of Iranians because Erbakan (your mentor) was fond of Iranians. That's the reason, nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> You love Erdoğan......wow that's something new....
> 
> You once said.
> 
> Turkey's Protests - Rebooted | Page 27
> 
> You change your stance with the wind.... Because your self-confidence is not solid. I wouldn't surprise if your faith is weak also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is a strong word...i won't hate my brethren. I'm just sad for the misguided fools.



Yes, i was changed, but not by wind, if it was possible we would be changed during dictatorial kemalism era. And now this regime is agonized underfoot.

And there might be some problems between iran and ottoman in history, but we have to make cooperation with iran now. Whom Turk nations having problem with was again another turk nation many times in history. We have to cooperate with iranian brothers now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ALPfollowerOF373 said:


> Who care of them, their power was melted and finished. Muslims getting the power in every field in turkey. Their time is limited.



Mate, it seems like you have lost your link with Turkish people. You don't even post in Turkish section and act like you know it all. 

Say whatever you want to say. It won't change the reality. Your beloved leader still posing in front of Atatürk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Everyone :

Stop being so fvking racist .

live your lives and move on @Serpentine everything was great till a racist kemalist came along


please remove him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ALPfollowerOF373 said:


> Yes, i was changed, but not by wind, if it is possible we would be changed during dictatorial kemalism era. And now this regime is agonized underfoot.
> 
> And there might be some problems between iran and ottoman in history, but we have to make cooperation with iran now. Whom Turk nations having problem with was again another turk nation many times in history. We have to cooperate with iranian brothers now.


Cooprate ? -Yes
With mullah regime in charge ? -No
Iranians are our brothers ? -No

We had problems with other Turkics when we were in central asia... those times long gone. Now we have emerged as the strongest Turkic nation and it is our duty to form an alliance with them. But with the Erdoğan in the charge, it is hard.



haman10 said:


> Everyone :
> 
> Stop being so fvking racist .
> 
> live your lives and move on @Serpentine everything was great till a racist kemalist came along
> 
> 
> please remove him



What makes me racist ? If i want to hang with other Turkics. Why it should bother anyone ?


----------



## Militant Atheist

Falcon29 said:


> Are you joking or serious? How can you afford it already?



I get paid well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

The Last of us said:


> So let me educate you about genetics tork. This is what real torks looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why modern day 'torks' might not all look like such is due to the fact modern day torks are just a mixture of Greeks,Kurds,Arabs, Persians etc etc.
> 
> As for that video, that video has been used by desperate torks like yourself for many years. It's probably made in torkey or some other mongoloid country. In reality, Azaris in Iran have historically been known for killing torks. I wonder if you were every taught about Azaris fighting and killing ottomon torks.



Speaking none sense again. I won't bother to explain to you. As we did several times.


----------



## ALPfollowerOF373

Sinan said:


> Mate, it seems like you have lost your link with Turkish people. You don't even post in Turkish section and act like you know it all.
> 
> Say whatever you want to say. It won't change the reality. Your beloved leader still posing in front of Atatürk.
> View attachment 193351


I said your time is limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Falcon29 said:


> Are you joking or serious? How can you afford it already?



I used to have a very shitty car when I was in Detroit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Sinan said:


> Speaking none sense again. I won't bother to explain to you. As we did several times.



Turkish members are more than welcome in our section. But the likes of your are not.
You live in a dream world where everything is the other way around. In your fantasy Turkey is a suppa powa 

Anyway, why are you always in our section?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Not a fan of the German cars eh?



No, I love them! I got the Shelby because of the discount they gave me. 
But you know German cars are mostly driven by wannabes and women, I wanted a car that could smoke a million dollar car in a blink

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

ALPfollowerOF373 said:


> I said your time is limited.



To the likes of him, people like you are either traitors or false flaggers.
There is never any use talking to the likes of him. Word are not medicine. Don't take them seriously. Just take them for fools and mock them/
I am not sure what the source of their mental problems are but if I had to guess I would say all these people that define everything by race are all insecure at their core.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> Turkish members are more than welcome in our section. But the likes of your are not.


Nicely said . kemalists are racist . all they say from dawn to the dawn is how great kamal was . 

Turkish people on the other hand , are anything but racist . what a great nation they are .

pls don't even judge them based on some weird a$$ clowns like this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

ALPfollowerOF373 said:


> I said your time is limited.


I bet your mullah grandpa whom hanged in menemen was saying the same thing.



The Last of us said:


> To the likes of him, people like you are either traitors or false flaggers.
> There is never any use talking to the likes of him. Word are not medicine. Don't take them seriously. Just take them for fools and mock them/
> I am not sure what the source of their mental problems are but if I had to guess I would say all these people that define everything by race are all insecure at their core.





Yes.... you can embrace Turkish outcasts.... Our ummah lover Turks can go to Iran. Whereas your secular people can came to Turkey, i'm all in for a population swap.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Militant Atheist said:


> No, I love them! I got the Shelby because of the discount they gave me.
> But you know German cars are mostly driven by wannabes and women, I wanted a car that could smoke a million dollar car in a blink



are you shittin me?
















*car *****


.................................................................

*ATTENTION*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> No, I love them! I got the Shelby because of the discount they gave me.
> But you know German cars are mostly driven by wannabes and women, I wanted a car that could smoke a million dollar car in a blink


Spoken like a true murican lool

European cars are like fine wine. American cars are moonshine. The moon shine will get you drunk way faster than fine wine. You see my point? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

A year before the picture below was taken, the akhoond dictatorship began. It's a picture of Dubai from 1980. The second picture is from the same location, 35 years on.

1980





2014





That's what happens when you don't concern yourself with funding terrorism and actually care about economic and cultural development. They went from being a fishing village, to a developed country within 35 years. Today they have the busiest airport in the world, the busiest ports in the region, the most important financial institutions of the region and are striving to become a manufacturing hub as well. Last year I bought a leather boot from a mid-range brand. To my shock it was made in UAE!!! I was really surprised. Let's see what the next 35 years will bring them. Meanwhile in Iran our per capita GDP is lower than what it was in 1979 and have been at war and conflict with the world for 35 straight years.

Edit: also Dubai. It was a fishing village. The whole of UAE was a few hundred thousand people 35 years ago. Today the population is more than 7 million and growing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

DSC_0289-4 by Vanmenton, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Militant Atheist 

Get a 911 turbo if you can afford the maintenance costs. If you still live in Detroit you better take me on a ride in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Falcon29 said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> Get a 911 turbo if you can afford the maintenance costs. If you still live in Detroit you better take me on a ride in it.



You like 9/11 don't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

The Last of us said:


> You like 9/11 don't you?



No, but I like you with passion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Guys, it seems the saudis/wahabs are starting to get very paranoid over the Houthis. They've threatened to strike them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

The Last of us said:


> Guys, it seems the saudis/wahabs are starting to get very paranoid over the Houthis. They've threatened to strike them.



Link?


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> Link?


they have 



The Last of us said:


> They've threatened to strike them.


That will cause immediate intervention from iran .

not gonna happen .


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> they have
> 
> 
> That will cause immediate intervention from iran .
> 
> not gonna happen .



If they strike, the first target will be their oil fields.
The al sauds are bunch of incompetent apes, they'll get slaughtered if they go in. At best they'll attempt some air strikes with their slave pilots purchased from god knows where.
There is a part of me that want to be lured into an attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10 

All I've seen is call for UN to intervene. I don't believe there will be unlitarel strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Falcon29 said:


> @Militant Atheist
> 
> Get a 911 turbo if you can afford the maintenance costs. If you still live in Detroit you better take me on a ride in it.



I'm not in Detroit anymore  Hezzy is that you?



Abii said:


> Spoken like a true murican lool
> 
> European cars are like fine wine. American cars are moonshine. The moon shine will get you drunk way faster than fine wine. You see my point? lol



@DESERT FIGHTER Sorry, my bad, I wanted to say that is the situation in the US 
Yeah, I get it. Hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Militant Atheist said:


> I'm not in Detroit anymore  Hezzy is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER Sorry, my bad, I wanted to say that is the situation in the US
> Yeah, I get it. Hahaha



dnt worry.. i dnt like "cars" (expect for muscle cars/some classics)-- which i couldnt find despite lookin for one for almost an year-- in a good condition)..anyways... im into suvs n bikes (always wanted to own a cruiser... but my mother doesnt like the idea..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> dnt worry.. i dnt like "cars" (expect for muscle cars/some classics)-- which i couldnt find despite lookin for one for almost an year-- in a good condition)..anyways... im into suvs n bikes (always wanted to own a cruiser... but my mother doesnt like the idea..



Haha, do you have a lots of children?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Militant Atheist said:


> Haha, do you have a lots of children?



Im not even married brah... im 24...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

یه راننده تاکسی یه آخوندو تو خیابون سوار میکنه بعد بهش میگه حاج آقا هفته پیش امام زمان سوار تاکسی من شده بود همین که پیاده شد غیب شد!
آخونده کفش خودشو در میاره یه دل سیر کتک به راننده میزنه
راننده میگه خو چرا میزنی؟
آخونده میگه بی شعور اون من بودم کنار چاه فاضلاب پیاده ام کردی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

@Abii @rmi5 @SOHEIL @New @Others Dashtam yeki az thread ha ro mikhondam ke @yavar dasht ba yeki az azaye felestini jaro bah mikard sare hamas, didam ke harchi ke ma (rmi5, Abii va man hodede yek sale pish gofte boodim pish omad) taraf dare mige ke ma mooshak az iran naagereftim hame inchaza ro khodemoon misazim, iran tokhm nadare va gheyre, hala shoma be man, Abii va rmi5 migi vatan forosh, vali khodetoon ke bekhatere yek mosht mojoode namak nashnas kesvaro be fana dadid kheyli vatan parast hastid. Israel ke kerm nadasht ba iran baad bashe, israel mitoonest toye in mantaghe borozgtarin motahede iran bashe, 21 keshvare arabi be khoone irani jamat teshnan, khoda ro shokr ke toye hamin forum ba mantegh in afradi ke azasheoon tarafdari mikonid ashna mishid.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im not even married brah... im 24...



Dude, I see women in their early 20s have newborn babies here, mostly single moms. Kinda got used to seeing lots of kids, in Islamic countries, with exception of Iran and probably Turkey people tend to get married at a young age, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

hahahaha wow!!!!!! Don't know what to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii @rmi5 @SOHEIL @New @Others Dashtam yeki az thread ha ro mikhondam ke @yavar dasht ba yeki az azaye felestini jaro bah mikard sare hamas, didam ke harchi ke ma (rmi5, Abii va man hodede yek sale pish gofte boodim pish omad) taraf dare mige ke ma mooshak az iran naagereftim hame inchaza ro khodemoon misazim, iran tokhm nadare va gheyre, hala shoma be man, Abii va rmi5 migi vatan forosh, vali khodetoon ke bekhatere yek mosht mojoode namak nashnas kesvaro be fana dadid kheyli vatan parast hastid. Israel ke kerm nadasht ba iran baad bashe, israel mitoonest toye in mantaghe borozgtarin motahede iran bashe, 21 keshvare arabi be khoone irani jamat teshnan, khoda ro shokr ke toye hamin forum ba mantegh in afradi ke azasheoon tarafdari mikonid ashna mishid.
> 
> ?



I know what you're saying.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Falcon29 said:


> I know what you're saying.



Chize seri nagoftam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Militant Atheist said:


> Chize seri nagoftam



I'm Aranian too.


----------



## yavar

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii @rmi5 @SOHEIL @New @Others Dashtam yeki az thread ha ro mikhondam ke @yavar dasht ba yeki az azaye felestini jaro bah mikard sare hamas, didam ke harchi ke ma (rmi5, Abii va man hodede yek sale pish gofte boodim pish omad) taraf dare mige ke ma mooshak az iran naagereftim hame inchaza ro khodemoon misazim, iran tokhm nadare va gheyre, hala shoma be man, Abii va rmi5 migi vatan forosh, vali khodetoon ke bekhatere yek mosht mojoode namak nashnas kesvaro be fana dadid kheyli vatan parast hastid. Israel ke kerm nadasht ba iran baad bashe, israel mitoonest toye in mantaghe borozgtarin motahede iran bashe, 21 keshvare arabi be khoone irani jamat teshnan, khoda ro shokr ke toye hamin forum ba mantegh in afradi ke azasheoon tarafdari mikonid ashna mishid.



brother they are NOT same . you can't blame everybody . at this moment time we support Islamic Jihad we need to look at over all objective not childish cat mouse game with a fool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> mojoode namak nashnas


i totally agree that @Falcon29 is namak nashnas .

but he is just a single person . you are hyper over-generalizing (what ever the hell that means  )

can people judge iranians based on my posts ? i assume not .

@DESERT FIGHTER 

bro , do you know what namak haram means ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> i totally agree that @Falcon29 is namak nashnas .
> 
> but he is just a single person . you are hyper over-generalizing (what ever the hell that means  )
> 
> can people judge iranians based on my posts ? i assume not .
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> bro , do you know what namak haram means ?


What do you have to say about the ones that joined Saddam when he was invading Iran? Or the ones I see roaming around in the West who are all wahabi terrorists ready to blow themselves up? Why are these arab foreigners getting our resources when we have nothing in common with them? No past, no present and no future? Might as well be helping Zambians against Zimbabweans!! In return we're getting sanctioned to death and Iran is in ruins. All because you guys are a bunch of religious dogmatic khorafatis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> What do you have to say about the ones that joined Saddam when he was invading Iran?


how many palestinians were they ?

0.000000001 % of palestinian population ? let's get real . compared to PG countries , they are actually really open-minded .



Abii said:


> Or the ones I see roaming around in the West who are all wahabi terrorists ready to blow themselves up?


Just cause they are entitled to their own clothing they are all terrorists ? how many palestinians do you see blowing themselves up every night and day?

less than all PG terrorist states . i promise you that 

so no , they are not "ready" to blow themselves up . 

secondly and here is the biggy : we don't support them because of their religion . we could'nt care less abou that .

we support them cause they are being KILLED indiscriminately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

yavar said:


> brother they are NOT same . you can't blame everybody . at this moment time we support Islamic Jihad we need to look at over all objective not childish cat mouse game with a fool



Good boy, you're telling the truth now. 



Abii said:


> What do you have to say about the ones that joined Saddam when he was invading Iran? Or the ones I see roaming around in the West who are all wahabi terrorists ready to blow themselves up? Why are these arab foreigners getting our resources when we have nothing in common with them? No past, no present and no future? Might as well be helping Zambians against Zimbabweans!! In return we're getting sanctioned to death and Iran is in ruins. All because you guys are a bunch of religious dogmatic khorafatis.



I like your views in the sense that Iranians should present themselves as Iranians. Instead of presenting yourselves as Islamic revolution which is causing sectarianism. It just doesn't work anymore. I would respect Iran for being Iran. I don't see Iranians as Islamist but rather as Iranians. But you are also wrong in your information like many Iranians. Majority of your resources are going to Syria Iraq Lebanon and Yemen. Anyone that tells you tales about Palestine is lying too. 

And haman can fool himself about people of region. Reality is I'm Arab and speak with Arab people everyday. They don't like Iran. As for Palestinians and Iranians, I already gave all info in irgc thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Falcon29 said:


> Good boy, you're telling the truth now. .


i always tell the truth . just wait for next war and you see the west bank . you are just fool .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

yavar said:


> i always tell the truth . just wait for next war and you see the west bank . you are just fool .



No you're an low iq idiot who speaks nonsense. I saw your posts on IMF and best when was when you claimed Hamas was sending AT missiles to Syria. 

There will never be war for you clown. You are ally of Israel. That's it , forget your stupid dreams of fighting Israel. You fight for Iranian interest. Hezbollah fights in Iraq and Syria because of Iranian interest. They don't care about Israel. And only in your dreams can small organization like Islamic jihad cause revolution in West Bank. You don't know anything about West bank either. Most people armed there belong to Hamas which are in Hebron and Jerusalem. 

So once again stop talking to nonsense. Islamic jihad gets small support from you anyways.


----------



## haman10

Falcon29 said:


> And haman can fool himself about people of region.


See , there are 2 types of iranians .

religious ones like me who happen to be the overwhelming majority of iranians too : they help palestine in face of zio aggression 

and the minority like @Abii and @Militant Atheist . 

Well , they will wipe the floor with all arabs in the region if they had any power . i promise you that  

be careful for what you wish for 

imagine this scenario : abii becomes the president of iran . he restores all ties with the zio regime and US . he gets a 400 billion dollar loan from US and another 400 billion from World bank ( and be sure they will give it to him  ) he starts arming the army to teeth and wipes the floor with all arab sellouts in the region with the help of US and his zio friends .

and then you are done .

US will choose a puppet iran to all your arab failed states in a matter of seconds , be sure about that one 

^ this was just an imaginary case .

so don't bite the hand that feeds you  iran is paying for the food your people eat in gaza and we are proud to do that .

don't be so fcking sectarian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@haman10

Iran isn't doing shit besides trying to rebuild Iranian empire. Don't even talk about Palestine because you're info is flawed. Secondly you think I care for Arab regimes, They will fall. And the only genuine anti-US /Zionist are Sunni Islamist. Don't fool yourself, everyone knows we were ones who constantly at war with them and under attack by them .

We survived without Iran before and surviving without them now. Again my view is moderate view towards you, what most Palestinians think of you is worse. After Syria the true objectives were exposed for people already didn't know. Nobody likes you. Nobody sees you as Muslim either. Read hadith, God says Caliphate will be restored and war willl occur with Romans in which Muslims will win and conquer parts of it. You're delusional of you believe they're going to be Shia.

Like I said you can't fix Iran's image,we Palestinians no longer want to be associated with you. But your business is your business and we won't hate you for looking out for your interests. I don't hate as person either. You need to do some reading thoough. You're Kurdish who doesn't have Iranian background.

I want you to take Yemen though to make Arabs panic. So keep that up.


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> What do you have to say about the ones that joined Saddam when he was invading Iran? Or the ones I see roaming around in the West who are all wahabi terrorists ready to blow themselves up? Why are these arab foreigners getting our resources when we have nothing in common with them? No past, no present and no future? Might as well be helping Zambians against Zimbabweans!! In return we're getting sanctioned to death and Iran is in ruins. All because you guys are a bunch of religious dogmatic khorafatis.



The regime itself propagates the support of "Islamic causes" to justify its intervention in the region. They cannot declare the real cause which is the nationalistic Persian expansion into the Middle East, and living out the old dreams (pre-Omar era dreams). Apart from _Shia _Arabs who have no better alternative, no one takes the Iranian political propaganda seriously.


----------



## ResurgentIran

The Last of us said:


> Turkish members are more than welcome in our section. But the likes of your are not.
> You live in a dream world where everything is the other way around. In your fantasy Turkey is a suppa powa
> 
> Anyway, why are you always in our section?



Because he's obsessed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

yavar said:


> it reasy
> 
> i want you to make one post in this thread
> 
> Updates on Military Action in Syria
> 
> just copy paste this what post there


[quote author=Rick link=topic=13909.msg289283#msg289283 date=1424116974]






Military situation in Aleppo Governorate, Syrian Arab Army is attacking Kafr Hamra attempting to complete the encirclement of eastern Aleppo. 
[/quote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

yavar said:


> just copy paste this what post there from the file below
> just copy and pate in thread


yep bro .

but which thread do you want me to post it to ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

yavar said:


> this one please
> 
> 
> Updates on Military Action in Syria
> 
> 
> it took two years for truth to come out and it become clear that i was telling the truth


done !

read it here :

Updates on Military Action in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

haman10 said:


> done !
> 
> read it here :
> 
> Updates on Military Action in Syria


thank you 

you readed it show you who i am and iam not liar and never made things up 

.then Putin show Obama run way road and then people start seen the chemical weapon deal on media which is total BS 

this is سردار "حسین همدانی"

*سال قبل، پوتین امریکا را نجات داد*


it took two year and slowly slowly the truth is coming out



haman10 said:


> done !
> 
> read it here :
> 
> Updates on Military Action in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine @rahi2357 @Daneshmand @kollang @mohsen 

Please pray for our brothers in SAA . they've launched a very important offensive and they are reaching tel alzahra .

Prayers are appreciate

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine @rahi2357 @Daneshmand @kollang @mohsen
> 
> Please pray for our brothers in SAA . they've launched a very important offensive and they are reaching tel alzahra .
> 
> Prayers are appreciate



Khoda hamraheshoone. Negaranie nist. SAA mesleh SriLanka pirooz misheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Because he's obsessed.


Mate, i'm just asking this from curiosity. 

Let's say a man become obsessed with a woman...because she is* beautiful/nice...etc.. *I mean there has to be a *reason *for obsession. 

What do you think about the *reason *of my obsession with Iran ?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm just asking this from curiosity.
> 
> Let's say a man become obsessed with a woman...because she is* beautiful/nice...etc.. *I mean there has to be a *reason *for obsession.
> 
> What do you think about the *reason *of my obsession with Iran ?



Dont know. Why dont you tell me.
But at least you are admitting that you are obsessed, which is an important first step. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

ResurgentIran said:


> Dont know. Why dont you tell me.



The reason, a male gets obsessed about a "beautiful woman" is because how our brain processes our physiological need for reproduction.

The reason why he is obsessed about Iran is because of his inferiority complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Dont know. Why dont you tell me.
> But at least you are admitting that you are obsessed, which is an important first step. lol



Yes, i admit that i'm obsessed...............i'm obsessed with the "Millennium Falcon "

Some day, i believe Iranian officials will unveil it with a grand ceremony...So, i don't want to miss the event and everyday i check Iranian section to see if it got unveiled.....


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Yes, i admit that i'm obsessed...............i'm obsessed with the "Millennium Falcon "
> 
> Some day, i believe Iranian officials will unveil it with a grand ceremony...So, i don't want to miss the event and everyday i check Iranian section if it got unveiled.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Hakeem is you, not me. Yes, sometimes I start reading PDF by checking the latest updates on the Iranian section.


I thought it's better to go on here.

We Iranians have something called Taarof, I think you know what it is, and you are doing it now. Hakeem is a senior title that I don't deserve, but you do. Please accept it ya sheikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> ya sheikh.


sheikhona (our sheikh  ) issued a fatwa recently on how to properly feed kids their vegetables .

any updates on that ?

apparently too much carrot is haram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> sheikhona (our sheikh  ) issued a fatwa recently on how to properly feed kids their vegetables .
> 
> any updates on that ?
> 
> apparently too much carrot is haram



I missed that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> I missed that.


not surprising !

once a rafida , always a rafida i guess 

how can someone miss such a big fatwa ? are u even a muslim ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> how many palestinians were they ?
> 
> 0.000000001 % of palestinian population ? let's get real . compared to PG countries , they are actually really open-minded .


The phrase "kaseye daghtar az ash" was created for you Haman. I'm a nationalist and I get along fine with people like Falcon. You know why? Because we're both real and we know what we want and what we are. You're a dreamer and an ideologue that follows the words of a "dear leader" that promised to make Iran into a utopia, but instead turned it into an Islamic dictatorial opium den where 1/3 of the nation is addicted to drugs.

Arabs hate you guys. Your country men want to be free and live in peace. The West puts you in the same basket as the taliban. East Asians think you guys are 12 century BC neanderthals. And for what?

Palestinians are open minded? Go ask our Iraqi members what palestinians are like. You're an Iranian guy that's lived in Iran all his life. WTF do you know? I've seen and talked to more arabs living in Canada than you have living in Iran. Go ask the Iraqi members what Palestinians are like. They're no different than any other sunni arab. They fucking hate your "fire worshipping rafidi majoos" ***. Meanwhile your deal leader wants you to sing death to america and massage arab balls.

None of this makes any sense Haman.


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not really consequential whether these social LCD's are "imported" or not. Individuals interact with each other in complex social ways. The act of socializing, is itself a manipulation. When you are friends with someone, you are manipulating his/her life on some level and vice versa. When you are in a romantic relationship you are manipulating your partner and vice versa. In your work environment you are manipulating your colleagues, subordinates as well as bosses and vice versa. Even there is scientific evidence that babies manipulate the feelings of their own mothers by using gestures, grimace, smile etc. And here, you have started your post with a manipulative statement, describing the (or even a) model of me, you have made in your mind and then go on to "sugar coat" it further.
> 
> We are a socially manipulative species. In fact, some scholars believe, the conscious part of the brain has solely evolved for this purpose alone, to manipulate others in order to get social advantage. Such is the reality.
> 
> Would it now even matter, whether a particular LCD developed because of manipulation and counter-manipulation between a mass of individuals or it came about, because of a single person manipulating others to believe in this LCD, is rather a moot point. It would probably be of interest to historians tracing the timeline of events but from philosophical point of view, I do not see why I should not consider both as the same (after all both are social interactions). Human beings build their self identity and their personal beliefs in relation to other members of society. A completely lonely human being who has never interacted with any other human being, can not form a sophisticated self identity nor sophisticated thoughts. In this aspect, I would rather concentrate on the nature of LCD itself rather than its origins. For instance would this LCD lead to good or bad in short term/long term? If We remove the current LCD, would the equilibrium shift to civil war and bloodshed or to prosperity and heavenly life on earth? Are the individuals of society capable of holding a sophisticated, progressive and complex LCD? These are the important questions.
> 
> In the end these questions seem to be very simple, yet no philosopher, social or political scientist will be able answer them with any certainty specially in the case of major LCDs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. Then you as a thinking person, must have put alot of thoughts into these questions. Right?
> 
> I do not want to come harsh here, but I was not impressed by your counter-argument to my thought-provokers. Maybe I was unfairly expecting more. But if I was a philosophy professor (thank God, I am not) and you were my student (thank God, you are not), I would have failed you . As a free thinker, I expected a genuine thought on your part to my inquiry, rather than the repetition of a common prejudiced LCD. A cliche.
> 
> First a few words about prejudice and all, which you raised, then I would like to put a counter argument here to that LCD you brought in. And then a dose of reality.
> 
> It is ok to be abit prejudiced. As long as no one is being hurt or the logic of the argument is not suffering. There is no shame in feeling great about Iran's history. After all if a nation has been the first in the world to form an empire and develop central governance over a vast geographic area with diverse ethnic and religious affiliations, these are not small feats. You mentioned naval battles. Well, even the word Navy and Navigation come from Persian word of Nav, meaning battleship. United States Postal Service uses the moto of Iran's royal postmen of 25 centuries ago. Etc etc etc.
> 
> But these are immaterial to the questions I raised. My focus was on intellectualism in Iran. Such glorification of history is actually detrimental to the discussion at hand.
> 
> Now, about that LCD. I heard it when I was a small kid and I remember, I had felt and thought the same as you have described, with lots of anger I might say. But now I know it is all a cheap LCD devoid of any importance. Just a cheap excuse to whitewash the lack of intellectual performance of a nation. Nothing more. Say for sure, the event did take place and books were indeed burnt in great numbers. Could a small foreign army in a country of several million square kilometer burn every single book? Even the sustained and much more systematic book burning in Europe during the dark and middle ages, could hardly put a dent in abolition of evidence of classical European intellectualism.
> 
> Most historical evidence, shows the incident in Iran on the other hand being only a single book/royal archive burning in Ctesiphon. By comparison, Christian zealots in Europe kept burning books for centuries. Here a question arises, what kind of an intellectualism a nation can claim if its entire intellectual capital is in a single royal palace library? Where were the writers? Where were the teachers? Where were the students? And most importantly, where were the polymaths? Were all of these tracked down and hunted and killed? Each and every single one of them? Occam's razor necessitates to choose the most obvious and the least fictitious answer here that, intellectually Iran was always like this as it is today. No need to make excuses.
> 
> Now, 13 centuries later, this LCD has become the 'reason' of why we are not amounting to much intellectually. I mean if it is not outright ridiculous to blame an incident 13 centuries back for today's ills, then it is certainly irrational and un-philosophical. We have to accept the reality here. Which is simple. We were never performing at the level of Greeks/West in intellectual affairs. Whether 3000 years ago or now. The examples that you brought with regard to navigation, warfare and such, are all just that. Building wooden dhows, devising shore line navigation, royal postal service, and other such things were just that. They were not intellectual pursuits or systematic analysis of nature. Iran was performing at the level of Egyptian civilization, that built great pyramids and administered a complex social and religious system but without much intellectual pursuit of any importance.
> 
> Now the dose of reality.
> 
> In old times, philosophers and thinkers had described humans as talking animals. It is an appealing idea, that we are the only animals capable of talking and communicating. But now thanks to science, we know it is not true. Other animals talk with each other too. Other animals think as well, and even make strategies and tools. They have feelings too. And in the case of some like chimpanzee and possibly even dolphins, they are even self aware. So much so that chimpanzee who are about to die, get extremely distressed. Similar to humans, they go to clinical depression with extreme sadness at their imminent demise from this world, stop socializing and even refusing food. But there is one difference between us and all these other animals. It is not talking. It is not thinking. No animal or any other being for that matter has ever been scientifically observed to QUESTION. I asked you why you deserve better? The correct answer would have been: Why shouldn't I deserve better? After all this is what is expected of a questioning human being. At the very minimum.
> 
> One way to shutter prejudice and ill-formed concepts is to do experiment and I like to do thought experiments. Let's have one here. Say you are a common man living in your house. One day you notice that a mouse appears to have taken residence in your house and is living off your scraps. Naturally, you get concerned and set about to terminate this unwelcome mouse. You being the ruler of the house, see this as your right.
> 
> So you buy a trap. While you are setting up this trap, the mouse suddenly appears, looking right into your eyes and starts to say obscenities to you , protesting that you are a filthy murdering dictator. You get shocked, having never expected a mouse being able to TALK in a grammatical language. Shocked at a mouse to be intelligent enough to protest his impending execution. Even to hold you responsible for it as well. But there is another level of reality beyond your shock. The reality of this talking mouse. If he was truly smart, he should have left, or at least kept a low profile, with his head down, keeping out of your way. But now, he wants a war. He wants bloodshed. He is an emotional and reactionary mouse. Not much thinking but a bigmouth.
> 
> If I was you, I would call in the Sepah of pest control to terminate not only him but the entire mass of his community. The mass of such mice, will eventually either take over you, and when they terminate you, then they will start fighting amongst each other. They have to be controlled with iron fist. At an individual level, you can see them on every street corner, fighting each other. You can see them stealing from each other. You can see them living their reactionary lives in society. At a mass level when granted with a LCD they will become Isis or SS. At first they start by demands such as Assad has to go or Qaddafi has to go and then they will be at each others throats. Murderers and rapists are all in this category. As are other animals.
> 
> Now lets go back to our experiment, only this time, the mouse is different. This time, when you are setting up the trap, a mouse will jump beside you, looking right into your eyes and ASKS, why me? What have I done to deserve this? I am just living off your scraps, and you can not even tolerate this? Again you get very shocked. A questioning mouse. That is the holy grail of zoology, you wonder. This mouse, you wonder is very intelligent. You might even reconsider your decision to terminate her. You might even befriend her. After all, why not. At an individual level, this is how most friendships are in society as are romances. So are the professional rivalries and competitions. True revolutions fall under this category as well as do many international wars. Almost all divorces are also in this category: why I have to put up with him? Why me? Why should I do it? Why should I tolerate/compromise? The shallow questions never end. Some day, you might just get fed up and grab your mouse friend by her tiny tail and drive her long way from home and kick her out of the car. Eventually you will have had enough of her. The cuteness of such shallow questions do not remain forever. Given a LCD of good nature, the mass of such a mice can form a non-violent safe society but without much prosperity. Given a bad LCD they will quickly descend to become that talking, big mouth mouse above. The outright animal variety.
> 
> Now lets return to our experiment one last time. This time as you are about to set the trap, a mouse appears and walks right beside you, without as much even glancing at you. Then to your final shock, he not only asks questions but the nature of questions are of meta-thinking quality.
> 
> Mouse: Now that you have decided to kill me, rather even murder me, I have come to think of afterlife and if there is really a God out there and whether we will ever meet again in afterlife, after all you are also going to die sooner than later. But it is not all. I also wonder if we have any free choice (free will) in what is going on between us here. Do you really think things could have been any different with regard to this equilibrium between us? Do you think our meta-physical purpose here was for you to murder me and me getting murdered? What is really our purpose?
> 
> This last mouse is the most dangerous one. You can call him, Aristotle among many other names. Who studies your naval techniques to teach his student Alexander. He has mental abilities that exceed your superior physical size. He can build a meta-meta-thinking man of war, out of a young prince of a fiefdom of 5 thousand square kilometers who then conquers an empire of 5 million square kilometers. He is great. He even instructs this prince to send him all knowledge related material back to him from his conquests. But even then such a great thinker does not find any intellectually stimulating thing in this huge empire as the story goes. Such is the reality of history.
> 
> So now, do you still believe in a topos noetos of Iran?


Hey man, sorry for the lateness, I've got some wife to deal with. 



Daneshmand said:


> It is not really consequential whether these social LCD's are "imported" or not. Individuals interact with each other in complex social ways. The act of socializing, is itself a manipulation. When you are friends with someone, you are manipulating his/her life on some level and vice versa. When you are in a romantic relationship you are manipulating your partner and vice versa. In your work environment you are manipulating your colleagues, subordinates as well as bosses and vice versa. Even there is scientific evidence that babies manipulate the feelings of their own mothers by using gestures, grimace, smile etc. And here, you have started your post with a manipulative statement, describing the (or even a) model of me, you have made in your mind and then go on to "sugar coat" it further.
> 
> We are a socially manipulative species. In fact, some scholars believe, the conscious part of the brain has solely evolved for this purpose alone, to manipulate others in order to get social advantage. Such is the reality.
> 
> Would it now even matter, whether a particular LCD developed because of manipulation and counter-manipulation between a mass of individuals or it came about, because of a single person manipulating others to believe in this LCD, is rather a moot point. It would probably be of interest to historians tracing the timeline of events but from philosophical point of view, I do not see why I should not consider both as the same (after all both are social interactions). Human beings build their self identity and their personal beliefs in relation to other members of society. A completely lonely human being who has never interacted with any other human being, can not form a sophisticated self identity nor sophisticated thoughts. In this aspect, I would rather concentrate on the nature of LCD itself rather than its origins. For instance would this LCD lead to good or bad in short term/long term? If We remove the current LCD, would the equilibrium shift to civil war and bloodshed or to prosperity and heavenly life on earth? Are the individuals of society capable of holding a sophisticated, progressive and complex LCD? These are the important questions.
> 
> In the end these questions seem to be very simple, yet no philosopher, social or political scientist will be able answer them with any certainty specially in the case of major LCDs.


Thanks buddy, for the thorough reply, but let me break in with a saying from the infamous Francis Bacon in his book the New Atlantis (Not exactly I can recall but something like this) that no matter what but all the mass movements (revolutions, ...) are doomed to end in fizzle and fracture at the end of the day, but those initiated based on the collective wisdom are among those to lose the less, in other words history proves the only outcome of such movements would be the increase in collective experience of the masses, but in what price? 
That's where I think the real cause of the so called LCD comes into attention.



Daneshmand said:


> Oh, I see. Then you as a thinking person, must have put alot of thoughts into these questions. Right?
> 
> I do not want to come harsh here, but I was not impressed by your counter-argument to my thought-provokers. Maybe I was unfairly expecting more. But if I was a philosophy professor (thank God, I am not) and you were my student (thank God, you are not), I would have failed you . As a free thinker, I expected a genuine thought on your part to my inquiry, rather than the repetition of a common prejudiced LCD. A cliche.
> 
> First a few words about prejudice and all, which you raised, then I would like to put a counter argument here to that LCD you brought in. And then a dose of reality.





Daneshmand said:


> We were never performing at the level of Greeks/West in intellectual affairs. Whether 3000 years ago or now.



Dude, you broke my bubble of expectations too. I mentioned those beliefs cause I was to imply a point.
Brain is just a tool, for the sake of a real outcome you need to insert the necessary input, to have a judge on those questions you asked, one need a proper array of information to judge the outcome, and based on the fact that we are all entitled to sink in the ocean of history, to be a dot on the long line of history, you have to either select one of the two options;
either you choose to trust the historians, and base the fundamental of your judging process on their claims.
Or you have to choose to stay quiet about it.
What I was trying to say here is that, I did reject, and I would reject the principles of the thinking procedure that would assume the lack of evidence as a proof of no existence. The very same line of thinking procedure you opted to track on this specific subject.



Daneshmand said:


> In old times, philosophers and thinkers had described humans as talking animals. It is an appealing idea, that we are the only animals capable of talking and communicating. But now thanks to science, we know it is not true. Other animals talk with each other too. Other animals think as well, and even make strategies and tools. They have feelings too. And in the case of some like chimpanzee and possibly even dolphins, they are even self aware. So much so that chimpanzee who are about to die, get extremely distressed. Similar to humans, they go to clinical depression with extreme sadness at their imminent demise from this world, stop socializing and even refusing food. But there is one difference between us and all these other animals. It is not talking. It is not thinking. No animal or any other being for that matter has ever been scientifically observed to QUESTION. I asked you why you deserve better? The correct answer would have been: Why shouldn't I deserve better? After all this is what is expected of a questioning human being. At the very minimum.
> 
> One way to shutter prejudice and ill-formed concepts is to do experiment and I like to do thought experiments. Let's have one here. Say you are a common man living in your house. One day you notice that a mouse appears to have taken residence in your house and is living off your scraps. Naturally, you get concerned and set about to terminate this unwelcome mouse. You being the ruler of the house, see this as your right.
> 
> So you buy a trap. While you are setting up this trap, the mouse suddenly appears, looking right into your eyes and starts to say obscenities to you , protesting that you are a filthy murdering dictator. You get shocked, having never expected a mouse being able to TALK in a grammatical language. Shocked at a mouse to be intelligent enough to protest his impending execution. Even to hold you responsible for it as well. But there is another level of reality beyond your shock. The reality of this talking mouse. If he was truly smart, he should have left, or at least kept a low profile, with his head down, keeping out of your way. But now, he wants a war. He wants bloodshed. He is an emotional and reactionary mouse. Not much thinking but a bigmouth.
> 
> If I was you, I would call in the Sepah of pest control to terminate not only him but the entire mass of his community. The mass of such mice, will eventually either take over you, and when they terminate you, then they will start fighting amongst each other. They have to be controlled with iron fist. At an individual level, you can see them on every street corner, fighting each other. You can see them stealing from each other. You can see them living their reactionary lives in society. At a mass level when granted with a LCD they will become Isis or SS. At first they start by demands such as Assad has to go or Qaddafi has to go and then they will be at each others throats. Murderers and rapists are all in this category. As are other animals.
> 
> Now lets go back to our experiment, only this time, the mouse is different. This time, when you are setting up the trap, a mouse will jump beside you, looking right into your eyes and ASKS, why me? What have I done to deserve this? I am just living off your scraps, and you can not even tolerate this? Again you get very shocked. A questioning mouse. That is the holy grail of zoology, you wonder. This mouse, you wonder is very intelligent. You might even reconsider your decision to terminate her. You might even befriend her. After all, why not. At an individual level, this is how most friendships are in society as are romances. So are the professional rivalries and competitions. True revolutions fall under this category as well as do many international wars. Almost all divorces are also in this category: why I have to put up with him? Why me? Why should I do it? Why should I tolerate/compromise? The shallow questions never end. Some day, you might just get fed up and grab your mouse friend by her tiny tail and drive her long way from home and kick her out of the car. Eventually you will have had enough of her. The cuteness of such shallow questions do not remain forever. Given a LCD of good nature, the mass of such a mice can form a non-violent safe society but without much prosperity. Given a bad LCD they will quickly descend to become that talking, big mouth mouse above. The outright animal variety.
> 
> Now lets return to our experiment one last time. This time as you are about to set the trap, a mouse appears and walks right beside you, without as much even glancing at you. Then to your final shock, he not only asks questions but the nature of questions are of meta-thinking quality.
> 
> Mouse: Now that you have decided to kill me, rather even murder me, I have come to think of afterlife and if there is really a God out there and whether we will ever meet again in afterlife, after all you are also going to die sooner than later. But it is not all. I also wonder if we have any free choice (free will) in what is going on between us here. Do you really think things could have been any different with regard to this equilibrium between us? Do you think our meta-physical purpose here was for you to murder me and me getting murdered? What is really our purpose?
> 
> This last mouse is the most dangerous one. You can call him, Aristotle among many other names. Who studies your naval techniques to teach his student Alexander. He has mental abilities that exceed your superior physical size. He can build a meta-meta-thinking man of war, out of a young prince of a fiefdom of 5 thousand square kilometers who then conquers an empire of 5 million square kilometers. He is great. He even instructs this prince to send him all knowledge related material back to him from his conquests. But even then such a great thinker does not find any intellectually stimulating thing in this huge empire as the story goes. Such is the reality of history.


Thanks for the interesting story, that was quite an interesting way to explain your point.
Religion, what is religion? you know one of the the main reasons for me to see the whole subject with a little grain of salt is the strong belief and faith I see around..
The very same people whom are incapable of talking for sure about what's behind of the very same little hill in front of their homes they see it on every morning, cause they've never got the necessary courage and interest to explore it, are talking so faithfully about the never ever unseen God and the afterlife, that only causes me more skepticism and the shock of surprise.
As you, very interestingly and very well tried to deliver the exact point that many philosophers, from the very old Greek ones to the very recent infamous and beloved Nietzsche and ..., have tried their best to express it in the history, there is no doubt that there should be given some credits to the idea that religion was something made to back the poors in the face of the strongs, that the law was something to save the interests of the powerfulls and the richs infront of the surge of the rages of the poors and depriveds, that some credits should be given to the idea that as Plato proposed, maybe there were no other tool to control the masses except enforcing them the principals of the spiritualism. 
And many more questions to ask.
All in all, thanks again for the input.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

جنگنده جدید ایران رونمایی می‌شود - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

@yavar ...  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii @rmi5 @SOHEIL @New @Others Dashtam yeki az thread ha ro mikhondam ke @yavar dasht ba yeki az azaye felestini jaro bah mikard sare hamas, didam ke harchi ke ma (rmi5, Abii va man hodede yek sale pish gofte boodim pish omad) taraf dare mige ke ma mooshak az iran naagereftim hame inchaza ro khodemoon misazim, iran tokhm nadare va gheyre, hala shoma be man, Abii va rmi5 migi vatan forosh, vali khodetoon ke bekhatere yek mosht mojoode namak nashnas kesvaro be fana dadid kheyli vatan parast hastid. Israel ke kerm nadasht ba iran baad bashe, israel mitoonest toye in mantaghe borozgtarin motahede iran bashe, 21 keshvare arabi be khoone irani jamat teshnan, khoda ro shokr ke toye hamin forum ba mantegh in afradi ke azasheoon tarafdari mikonid ashna mishid.


You sure, you haven't got the wrong person here, but to play in tune:
harf nazan ey vatan foroush e mofsed, ey mohreye estekbar ey del sepordeye amrica va esraeel e jahan khar. 
Jk bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

SOHEIL said:


> جنگنده جدید ایران رونمایی می‌شود - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK
> 
> @yavar ...  ?


you will never know as long as we have Rohani nothing is for sure and can be canceled anytime 


look how me and سورنا ستاری left to look like liars



*Iran is to finally launch a long-anticipated satellite into space, according to a senior official in the administration.*

*The official did not elaborate on further details, but the planned launch might come on February 3, which is marked every year as Iran’s National Day of Aerospace Technology*
PressTV-Iran to launch new satellite soon

پرتاب ماهواره در چند روز آینده




[URL='http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13931112001253']ستاری خبر داد پرتاب ماهواره در چند روز آینده/ تعیین تکلیف سازمان فضایی[/URL]


----------



## haman10

yavar said:


> Rohani


that seems to be false accusation .

we had a launch just recently and we unveiled a manned capsule .

just another launch and i'll also vote for mr.rouhani next elections cause that will prove that he was innocent and all these accusations in the media against him was just a cheap and pathetic attempt to lower his rating

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> once a rafida , always a rafida i guess



What's rafida ??? Is it something like wahabi ?


----------



## haman10

Norwegian said:


> Did you say IQ? Isn't a bit racist?


whats racist about it ?

if you tell someone he has a low IQ , you are being racist ? since when ? [/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> whats racist about it ?
> 
> if you tell someone he has a low IQ , you are being racist ? since when ?



Did you said something nasty to me and it got deleted later ?

I really don't know what "rafida" means. But from your reaction i'm guessing it is something ...insulting ?? Anyways, i bet Arabs would know...I'm gonna ask them.

Edit: I learned "Rejectors of caliphate/Caliphs after prohets death." So, i know you rejected the Caliphs after Hz Ali. So what's insulting about rafida ? I mean if i call a vegeterian, "vegeterian" she/he wouldn't get insulted.

Edit 2: More on thought, it's got be like word wahhabi...using in a derogatory way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> The phrase "kaseye daghtar az ash" was created for you Haman. I'm a nationalist and I get along fine with people like Falcon. You know why? Because we're both real and we know what we want and what we are. You're a dreamer and an ideologue that follows the words of a "dear leader" that promised to make Iran into a utopia, but instead turned it into an Islamic dictatorial opium den where 1/3 of the nation is addicted to drugs.
> 
> Arabs hate you guys. Your country men want to be free and live in peace. The West puts you in the same basket as the taliban. East Asians think you guys are 12 century BC neanderthals. And for what?
> 
> Palestinians are open minded? Go ask our Iraqi members what palestinians are like. You're an Iranian guy that's lived in Iran all his life. WTF do you know? I've seen and talked to more arabs living in Canada than you have living in Iran. Go ask the Iraqi members what Palestinians are like. They're no different than any other sunni arab. They fucking hate your "fire worshipping rafidi majoos" ***. Meanwhile your deal leader wants you to sing death to america and massage arab balls.
> 
> None of this makes any sense Haman.



@haman10, @Serpentine

Experience has taught Palestinians not to fully trust anybody. You can see this even in individual Palestinians who have already seen too much suffering in their lives. They take it to the extent that they expect the bad faith in anybody's actions. They have also learned from all the regimes that supported them, that there is no free lunch in political support. And you are right, most of them are not different in their religious views on _Shia_ than typical Sunni Arabs. Though they can be silent about it so long as the political & financial support is going on.

They are not as severe as _Khaliji_ Arabs (particularly Saudis) in their total lack of understanding for Shiasim, and labeling it with all the bad labels available on the shelf. However, Shiasim has generally been a minority sect among Arabs and the most religiously tolerant person among them will be generally indifferent about it and its arguments. That's the same with any racial or political minority, the majority doesn't give it much thought and can easily tolerate prejudice against it.

My two cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> The phrase "kaseye daghtar az ash" was created for you Haman. I'm a nationalist and I get along fine with people like Falcon. You know why? Because we're both real and we know what we want and what we are. You're a dreamer and an ideologue that follows the words of a "dear leader" that promised to make Iran into a utopia, but instead turned it into an Islamic dictatorial opium den where 1/3 of the nation is addicted to drugs.
> 
> Arabs hate you guys. Your country men want to be free and live in peace. The West puts you in the same basket as the taliban. East Asians think you guys are 12 century BC neanderthals. And for what?
> 
> Palestinians are open minded? Go ask our Iraqi members what palestinians are like. You're an Iranian guy that's lived in Iran all his life. WTF do you know? I've seen and talked to more arabs living in Canada than you have living in Iran. Go ask the Iraqi members what Palestinians are like. They're no different than any other sunni arab. They fucking hate your "fire worshipping rafidi majoos" ***. Meanwhile your deal leader wants you to sing death to america and massage arab balls.
> 
> None of this makes any sense Haman.



I do not hate Iranians but I don't identify with their ambitions in the region. And that is fine, Iranians have their culture and history which is dear to them. But for me I see Arab world as oppressed by various forces for past decades and want it to change so naturally I will identify with Islamists .

I feel like recent Iranian aspirations are counterproductive and I can't see how it will help the Arab people overcome western hegemony. But the whole ideal is complicated in the region. Things change quickly, and it seems like change is very hard to get. Except when there is instability, nobody in region feels need to overcome challenges. Unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Abii said:


> The phrase "kaseye daghtar az ash" was created for you Haman. I'm a nationalist and I get along fine with people like Falcon. You know why? Because we're both real and we know what we want and what we are. You're a dreamer and an ideologue that follows the words of a "dear leader" that promised to make Iran into a utopia, but instead turned it into an Islamic dictatorial opium den where 1/3 of the nation is addicted to drugs.
> 
> Arabs hate you guys. Your country men want to be free and live in peace. The West puts you in the same basket as the taliban. East Asians think you guys are 12 century BC neanderthals. And for what?
> 
> Palestinians are open minded? Go ask our Iraqi members what palestinians are like. You're an Iranian guy that's lived in Iran all his life. WTF do you know? I've seen and talked to more arabs living in Canada than you have living in Iran. Go ask the Iraqi members what Palestinians are like. They're no different than any other sunni arab. They fucking hate your "fire worshipping rafidi majoos" ***. Meanwhile your deal leader wants you to sing death to america and massage arab balls.
> 
> None of this makes any sense Haman.



It's known that the average Palestinian hates Shias, you can ask @Alshawi1234 who lived among them in Jordan. Same counts for Jordanians whom are similar people as Palestinians, it's due to the era of Saddam who helped both of them even more than he helped his own people. Whilst the locals were dying on the Iranian front, living in poverty as money went to the war he gave Palestinians all kinds of money as he felt it's his duty to take care of other Arabs. And Jordan has been drinking free oil throughout the 90's thanks to the sanctions. They've grown up in a pro Saddam society thanks to all those gifts, that's why you always find Jordanians and Palestinians on PDF as well defending Saddam till the end no matter what he did to the country, how many decades he brought it back.

Who wouldn't like being paid for no reason after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

1000 said:


> It's known that the average Palestinian hates Shias, you can ask @Alshawi1234 who lived among them in Jordan. Same counts for Jordanians whom are similar people as Palestinians, it's due to the era of Saddam who helped both of them even more than he helped his own people. Whilst the locals were dying on the Iranian front, living in poverty as money went to the war he gave Palestinians all kinds of money as he felt it's his duty to take care of other Arabs. And Jordan has been drinking free oil throughout the 90's thanks to the sanctions. They've grown up in a pro Saddam society thanks to all those gifts, that's why you always find Jordanians and Palestinians on PDF as well defending Saddam till the end no matter what he did to the country, how many decades he brought it back.
> 
> Who wouldn't like being paid for no reason after all.


@haman10 

The above post is your friend. Get comfortable with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Abii said:


> The above post is your friend. Get comfortable with it.


No idea what he thinks but I think the Iranian gov - Hamas relations are just mutual interests.
Hamas seeks weaponry, Iran seeks to keep Israel in trouble/busy. Both achieve their goals that way.

No true ideological ties between the 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> No idea what he thinks but I think the Iranian gov - Hamas relations are just mutual interests.
> Hamas seeks weaponry, Iran seeks to keep Israel in trouble/busy. Both achieve their goals that way.
> 
> No true ideological ties between the 2.



What would be problem with that? Rarely any ties in world are ideological.

Iran was demanding Meshaal resign in order to restore ties. And that crossed red lines. It's safe to say it's now very unlikely ties will be restored.


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> What would be problem with that? Rarely any ties in world are ideological.
> 
> Iran was demanding Meshaal resign in order to restore ties. And that crossed red lines. It's safe to say it's now very unlikely ties will be restored.



No problem

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

1000 said:


> No idea what he thinks but I think the Iranian gov - Hamas relations are just mutual interests.
> Hamas seeks weaponry, Iran seeks to keep Israel in trouble/busy. Both achieve their goals that way.
> 
> No true ideological ties between the 2.


True, but as you may be able to guess, in Iran the mullahs advertise all this insanity by claiming to be helping out the helpless and all that nonsense bull shit to justify their terrorism. People like Haman truly believe they are doing good work. Meanwhile the entire Arab world, including the Palestinians they're supposedly helping out, hate their majoos fire worshiping guts. The West considers them to be the shia version of the Taliban. East Asians think they're neanderthals. Meanwhile Iranians are stuck in between, with 5 million people forced to leave the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Abii said:


> True, but as you may be able to guess, in Iran the mullahs advertise all this insanity by claiming to be helping out the helpless and all that nonsense bull shit to justify their terrorism. People like Haman truly believe they are doing good work. Meanwhile the entire Arab world, including the Palestinians they're supposedly helping out, hate their majoos fire worshiping guts. The West considers them to be the shia version of the Taliban. East Asians think they're neanderthals. Meanwhile Iranians are stuck in between, with 5 million people forced to leave the country.



Lets not overdue it though. Little of Iran's problems are related to Palestinians. Saddam didn't arm us yet Iraq was under worse sanctions. Iran's foreign policy efforts largely is based in Arab world and they provide big support monetary and military wise to Hezbollah , Syria and Houthis in Yemen. Also Bahrain is concern to Iran. I'm not sure if this is ideological ties or not. But it causes tensions with Arabs. And whatever happens with Iran and Hamas won't impact those issues in Arab world. Even if Iran and Hamas completely end ties and never return to having ties. Iran and it's allies will be part of spotlight in Arab world along with ISIS. 

Obviously we didn't expect Iran and it's allies to have such insistence on supporting Assad regime. It's something we can't do but appeared very important to Iran and Hezbollah. And they want us to change stance on that. Which is part of their demands but won't work out. I don't mind moving on, Hamas and Palestinians can't take part in this very violent and brutal war taking place which many Arabs are sensitive to. Which is spreading across ME. And both sides are becoming very emotional and that's recipe for disaster in near future. Which nobody in region seems to want to prevent. Many countries are now locked into this struggle and have no time for anything else. I was expecting deterioration of ties. That doesn't mean we need to hate each other as people or decide to adopt 100% anti Iran/Arab views.


----------



## haman10

lolol .

iranians in canada @Arminkh @Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> lolol .
> 
> iranians in canada @Arminkh @Abii


I've probably seen 50+ personalized Irooni license plates in Vancouver. My uncle has one too. All the good ones are taken so now people are just using random shit like their names loool

I'll bet you even SANGAK is probably taken lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> I've probably seen 50+ personalized Irooni license plates in Vancouver. My uncle has one too. All the good ones are taken so now people are just using random shit like their names loool
> 
> I'll bet you even SANGAK is probably taken lmao



Screw you!! Now you just reminded me that there is no place for me in either Denmark or Sweden to get noone Sangak 
I would kill for some noone sangak and scrambled eggs for breakfast. Then I can die happy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> noone sangak


Oh no ! really ?

what about barbari ? oh man, just come back already .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> Oh no ! really ?
> 
> what about barbari ? oh man, just come back already .



I have not found it anywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

ResurgentIran said:


> Screw you!! Now you just reminded me that there is no place for me in either Denmark or Sweden to get noone Sangak
> I would kill for some noone sangak and scrambled eggs for breakfast. Then I can die happy


Even if you find them they don't taste like that of Iran. The other thing that is bothering me here is cheese. Oh god I miss Pegah, and Kaleh breakfast cheese. There is nothing here that even comes close.

We are sharing the same pain!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Hey man, sorry for the lateness, I've got some wife to deal with.



No problem. Enjoy yourself . Meanwhile I had another "philosophical debate" with an American here, with complete defeat of the American 

Lab Grown Meat



New said:


> Thanks buddy, for the thorough reply, but let me break in with a saying from the infamous Francis Bacon in his book the New Atlantis (Not exactly I can recall but something like this) that no matter what but all the mass movements (revolutions, ...) are doomed to end in fizzle and fracture at the end of the day, but those initiated based on the collective wisdom are among those to lose the less, in other words history proves the only outcome of such movements would be the increase in collective experience of the masses, but in what price?
> That's where I think the real cause of the so called LCD comes into attention.



Such ideas are not new. Consider Ibn Khaldun the greatest Arab thinker (though some say he was of European heritage and he himself was a harsh critic of Arab culture and savagery) who had theorized that civilizations (a mass movement) have three phases. Rise, peak and fall, which per his view are inevitable outcomes. He then goes on to explain these and give reasons for their occurrence. As for collective wisdom, I do not believe people as a whole in a cumulative sense, can become so wise that they would be able generate a progressive society, let alone a utopia. It might happen perhaps in a science fiction setting where a society has reached such level of wisdom that does not even need politics and leadership (Here, Socrates would roll in his grave since he believed that the maximum wisdom a society can muster is to choose a wise leader).

I also want to note that a society can not exceed its actual realities and abilities even if led by a "philosopher king" with a detailed plan for a utopia. The people on individual levels must be intellectuals themselves at least a segment of them who steadfastly believe in power of knowledge and its implications. In other words, a society gets a leader that it deserves. No more no less. Even God has promised that 

But your point of collective experience is more interesting. Because it is about how we perceive and even "feel" about knowledge gained through experience rather than its mere study. An interesting question, would be, in regard to your point of reference; if Iranian revolution had not occurred but the people, collectively had theoretically studied such a hypothetical revolution in detailed philosophical and scientific way (ie each and every Iranian) had these people been more mature and knowledgeable or would they actually be just philosophical zombies?

To answer this question, I want to refer to qualia. For example take the case of Mary the Super-Scientist (or for that matter even Fred the Super Eye) thought experiment. Will she learn something new when she sees color red for the first time? I believe she does indeed.

Another question, would then arise, given the experience of all these people. Are their qualia the same? Again I want to refer to another thought experiment, the infamous Inverted Spectrum. We both see an apple and say it is red in color. But while you are seeing it in red and saying correctly it is red, I am seeing it in green and because I have learned language calls my green perception red, I go about thinking that you also are seeing green and calling it red. We are both clueless that we are seeing the world completely differently and have no way to communicate our true qualia to each other.

How we are going to ever know if we are seeing the world and its happenings the same way? There is no philosophical way to do it and neither there is a scientific way (as of today and to my awareness).

If we can not even know how others are seeing the world, how can we expect them to form such a deeply self aware society?

I think the best solution is always a compromise. Even wars and revolutions have to reach a compromise at the end. Rather than focusing on creating uniformity, it is a superior to strive for a society wherein compromises are routine affairs. A society where an idealist can go about his ideas but should not expect to convert every one and a realist should be able to tolerate and accommodate the idealist in his world. Or any number of other scenarios. Such a society does not come about by violence, exclusionism and obscenities of type 1 and type 2 mice. It comes about by a large segment of society having become the type 3 mice. In other words you can not expect such a society to exist in Saudi Arabia or Syria right now. You can expect it to exist in Canada or US.



New said:


> Dude, you broke my bubble of expectations too. I mentioned those beliefs cause I was to imply a point.
> Brain is just a tool, for the sake of a real outcome you need to insert the necessary input, to have a judge on those questions you asked, one need a proper array of information to judge the outcome, and based on the fact that we are all entitled to sink in the ocean of history, to be a dot on the long line of history, you have to either select one of the two options;
> either you choose to trust the historians, and base the fundamental of your judging process on their claims.
> Or you have to choose to stay quiet about it.
> What I was trying to say here is that, I did reject, and I would reject the principles of the thinking procedure that would assume the lack of evidence as a proof of no existence. The very same line of thinking procedure you opted to track on this specific subject.



As you saw above, this tool is not very reliable either. It can play tricks on you. As you saw above, the poor brain is rather imprisoned by its own qualia sometimes even with no way to communicate it.

That is why we have to remain objective if we want to reach a fairly accurate conclusion based on available facts and figures and even thinking. Otherwise, there would be no meaningful conclusion. Just chaos, myths and assumptions.



New said:


> Thanks for the interesting story, that was quite an interesting way to explain your point.
> Religion, what is religion? you know one of the the main reasons for me to see the whole subject with a little grain of salt is the strong belief and faith I see around..
> The very same people whom are incapable of talking for sure about what's behind of the very same little hill in front of their homes they see it on every morning, cause they've never got the necessary courage and interest to explore it, are talking so faithfully about the never ever unseen God and the afterlife, that only causes me more skepticism and the shock of surprise.
> As you, very interestingly and very well tried to deliver the exact point that many philosophers, from the very old Greek ones to the very recent infamous and beloved Nietzsche and ..., have tried their best to express it in the history, there is no doubt that there should be given some credits to the idea that religion was something made to back the poors in the face of the strongs, that the law was something to save the interests of the powerfulls and the richs infront of the surge of the rages of the poors and depriveds, that some credits should be given to the idea that as Plato proposed, maybe there were no other tool to control the masses except enforcing them the principals of the spiritualism.
> And many more questions to ask.
> All in all, thanks again for the input.



Well, I am not an akhond , you might want to talk to an educated akhond on this subject. I can only tell about my perception of religion and how I see it not as a scholar of it but on a more personal level. First of all I do not agree with Nietzsche on this matter. Having grown up in a irreligious family, I have no prejudice on the matter but now I find religion rather important. Not really for worldly matters. At least in modern human societies, I find religion rather restrictive, anti-progressive and even anti-pleasure. But this is not the whole story. On a level, one wishes it was , then the life would have been much simpler and enjoyable  (at least in modern times if you are in the West, have a healthy body and mind as well as money .... etc etc ).

From my personal perspective the sole reason for existence of religion are two questions one leading to another with the last one being consequential for us:

1) Where this universe and all that is in it or even beyond came from? The best science has been able to prove is the theory of big bang. But this is really not an answer. Because it would raise another question, where did big bang come from? and so on. No theory has been put forward to explain how from no existence, an existence comes out. Without this theory, no body can prove or disprove existence of God. Therefore using a random model, it would yield a 50% chance that he does exist. And 50% that he does not.

2) A rather continuation of the above question would be, is there an after-life? Now this question has implications for us. Rather huge ones. I myself believing in science and applicable philosophy, agree with Pascal that we should play this gamble on the safe side. Even if we play it scientific and assume an extremely small probability for existence of God say 10e-googolplex, still rationally you have to stay a believer since other choices would not be safe bets.

As for why people who have no knowledge of the hilltop beyond their homes believe in God, you can make several answers for it. You can say they have qualia of the knowledge without being aware of the knowledge itself (philosophical argument), similarly you can argue there is a specialized brain center which is dedicated to spirituality and God (there is scientific evidence for this) or alternatively they can be like me, who has waged his option on the only safe side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

And whaaaat ???













I found these comments on youtube















Inam be eshghe doostane door az sangako barbario kale paache 










coming soon ... what he gonna show in his congress speech ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

@rahi2357 

You always deliver with your weekly set of pictures. 

Keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Falcon29 said:


> You always deliver with your weekly set of pictures.


Damn right  I don't always post on pdf but when i do ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arminkh

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 194856
> 
> View attachment 194857
> 
> 
> 
> And whaaaat ???
> View attachment 194859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found these comments on youtube
> 
> View attachment 194854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inam be eshghe doostane door az sangako barbario kale paache
> View attachment 194862
> 
> View attachment 194865
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon ... what he gonna show in his congress speech ?
> View attachment 194869




Vali kheili namardi! (kale pache ro migam!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> Screw you!! Now you just reminded me that there is no place for me in either Denmark or Sweden to get noone Sangak
> I would kill for some noone sangak and scrambled eggs for breakfast. Then I can die happy





Arminkh said:


> Even if you find them they don't taste like that of Iran. The other thing that is bothering me here is cheese. Oh god I miss Pegah, and Kaleh breakfast cheese. There is nothing here that even comes close.
> 
> We are sharing the same pain!



I thought at least in Toronto things would be like Vancouver!!! In Vancouver we have 3 sangakis that make sangak right there in front of you, Irooni style. Literally hang in on the wall for it to cool down like in Iran. Irooni and non-irooni walks out with a sangak in his hand (Afra Bakery).

And for cheese we have Arvand. It's an Iranian company based out of Vancouver. They make the best doogh and cheese I've ever had. Literally better than Iran. I refuse to drink doogh that isn't Arvand. Most people out in the West Coast go for Arvand instead of garbage imports like Pegah. The thing with Arvand is that it's made in Canada so everything is fresh and the quality is great too.

But I'm stuck in Alberta for now so I can kind of share your pains.

Afra Bakery & Market - North Vancouver, BC | Yelp

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

Abii said:


> I thought at least in Toronto things would be like Vancouver!!! In Vancouver we have 3 sangakis that make sangak right there in front of you, Irooni style. Literally hang in on the wall for it to cool down like in Iran. Irooni and non-irooni walks out with a sangak in his hand (Afra Bakery).
> 
> And for cheese we have Arvand. It's an Iranian company based out of Vancouver. They make the best doogh and cheese I've ever had. Literally better than Iran. I refuse to drink doogh that isn't Arvand. Most people out in the West Coast go for Arvand instead of garbage imports like Pegah. The thing with Arvand is that it's made in Canada so everything is fresh and the quality is great too.
> 
> But I'm stuck in Alberta for now so I can kind of share your pains.
> 
> Afra Bakery & Market - North Vancouver, BC | Yelp


I have tried both but it does not taste the same. Afra's sangak is what we used to call "Noone Mashini" in Iran. For some reason it doesn't taste the same as the traditional Iranian Sangak.

When was the last time you were in Iran? Have you ever tried Kaleh, Pegah or Roozaneh cheese?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> I have not found it anywhere!


Just remembered something. Even our major grocery chains carry Barbari. I was shopping one time and went to get sliced bread and saw a single barbari sitting in the "ethnic" section. Read the back and it explained what barbari was and what you could eat it with. It even said it's from Iran lool. Some smart Canadian mofo is making ethnic breads from every country and selling it in grocery stores. Wasn't good though.



Arminkh said:


> I have tried both but it does not taste the same. Afra's sangak is what we used to call "Noone Mashini" in Iran. For some reason it doesn't taste the same as the traditional Iranian Sangak.
> 
> When was the last time you were in Iran? Have you ever tried Kaleh, Pegah or Roozaneh cheese?


I was there in 07. 

Pegah I've tried and hate everything they make, specially their doogh. Pegah's dooghs taste like grounded up chalk or drywall. 

I might have tried Kaleh, but not sure. The other one isn't ringing a bell. I'm with Arvand all the way. 








Are you getting fresh Afra Sangaks or those frozen packaged shit? The frozen ones are shitty. It probably does taste differently, but I've been out of Iran since I was 11 so it's all the same to me now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

Abii said:


> Just remembered something. Even our major grocery chains carry Barbari. I was shopping one time and went to get sliced bread and saw a single barbari sitting in the "ethnic" section. Read the back and it explained what barbari was and what you could eat it with. It even said it's from Iran lool. Some smart Canadian mofo is making ethnic breads from every country and selling it in grocery stores. Wasn't good though.
> 
> 
> I was there in 07.
> 
> Pegah I've tried and hate everything they make, specially their doogh. Pegah's dooghs taste like grounded up chalk or drywall.
> 
> I might have tried Kaleh, but not sure. The other one isn't ringing a bell. I'm with Arvand all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting fresh Afra Sangaks or those frozen packaged shit? The frozen ones are shitty. It probably does taste differently, but I've been out of Iran since I was 11 so it's all the same to me now.



I have not tried this cheese. Will try it this time. 

This was my favorite:
http://www.kalleh.com/Portals/2/amol16_big3.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

Arminkh said:


> I have not tried this cheese. Will try it this time.
> 
> This was my favorite:
> http://www.kalleh.com/Portals/2/amol16_big3.jpg


Haven't tried it. If you go for Arvand, be careful not to get the low fat or the low salt versions. They suck donkey dongs. So bad. The regular salty and fatty version is where it's at.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

in this thread @Sinan says he has never argued with a farsi and he has never been in our section .

guess lying like a little beyatch is a part of the DNA 

Iraq's war against IS terrorism | Updates and Discussions | Page 78

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nawaba



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> in this thread @Sinan says he has never argued with a farsi and he has never been in our section .
> 
> guess lying like a little beyatch is a part of the DNA
> 
> Iraq's war against IS terrorism | Updates and Discussions | Page 78





I look down upon you.  My words are clear, not everybody is talented in taqqiya like you.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sinan said:


> I look down upon you.  My words are clear, not everybody is talented in taqqiya like you.


Come on don't you think moderate al-qaeda in Iraq and Syria are a lot better than us in Taqqiya



Abii said:


> I thought at least in Toronto things would be like Vancouver!!! In Vancouver we have 3 sangakis that make sangak right there in front of you, Irooni style. Literally hang in on the wall for it to cool down like in Iran. Irooni and non-irooni walks out with a sangak in his hand (Afra Bakery).
> 
> And for cheese we have Arvand. It's an Iranian company based out of Vancouver. They make the best doogh and cheese I've ever had. Literally better than Iran. I refuse to drink doogh that isn't Arvand. Most people out in the West Coast go for Arvand instead of garbage imports like Pegah. The thing with Arvand is that it's made in Canada so everything is fresh and the quality is great too.
> 
> But I'm stuck in Alberta for now so I can kind of share your pains.
> 
> Afra Bakery & Market - North Vancouver, BC | Yelp


Nothing strange even here in Iran you must be real desperate to eat pegah products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> Come on don't you think moderate al-qaeda in Iraq and Syria are a lot better than us in Taqqiya


Well, if i were you, i wouldn't take my words seriously while i'm talking to certain members like, Kollang, Haman, ResurgentIran.


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> in this thread @Sinan says he has never argued with a farsi and he has never been in our section .
> 
> guess lying like a little beyatch is a part of the DNA
> 
> Iraq's war against IS terrorism | Updates and Discussions | Page 78



Shameless people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

lol I missed an important exam this morning. Was up till 3 in the morning studying. Set my alarm for 6, but woke up at 9, completely oblivious. Took me a solid 10 minutes before I realized what had happened. 

Oh well, could be worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

mohamad_dx said:


> does anyone loves metal music?


I'm quite fond of my ears, so no.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @Abii @rmi5 @SOHEIL @New @Others Dashtam yeki az thread ha ro mikhondam ke @yavar dasht ba yeki az azaye felestini jaro bah mikard sare hamas, didam ke harchi ke ma (rmi5, Abii va man hodede yek sale pish gofte boodim pish omad) taraf dare mige ke ma mooshak az iran naagereftim hame inchaza ro khodemoon misazim, iran tokhm nadare va gheyre, hala shoma be man, Abii va rmi5 migi vatan forosh, vali khodetoon ke bekhatere yek mosht mojoode namak nashnas kesvaro be fana dadid kheyli vatan parast hastid. Israel ke kerm nadasht ba iran baad bashe, israel mitoonest toye in mantaghe borozgtarin motahede iran bashe, 21 keshvare arabi be khoone irani jamat teshnan, khoda ro shokr ke toye hamin forum ba mantegh in afradi ke azasheoon tarafdari mikonid ashna mishid.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I see women in their early 20s have newborn babies here, mostly single moms. Kinda got used to seeing lots of kids, in Islamic countries, with exception of Iran and probably Turkey people tend to get married at a young age, right?



Aziz jan,
tarafdaar haye jomhouri eslaami az 2 dasteh khaarej nistan.
1. Yek mosht gaagoul ke fahmeshoun az donyaa be andaazeh yek sar e souzan ham nist. Harf zadan ba inhaa, ke mamoulan ham naghsh e gousfand e galleh ra daaran, bi faayede hast.
2. Kasaayi ke manfeat e moshtarak ba regime daaran, masamasalan khodeshoun ya baba nanashoun vaziri vakili chizi hast ke ounhaa ham hame chiz ra already khodeshoun midounan. Pas baaz ham sohbat kardan bi faayede hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

@haman10 

Any news about the wars in south Syria? How did it go?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Arminkh said:


> @haman10
> 
> Any news about the wars in south Syria? How did it go?


the first phase of the attack went pretty well . although the casualties of the terrorists were higher but still , unfortunately we had a lot of martyrs for the cause .

nabl and al-zahra is now just a couple of kilometers away , it can be reached easily during the second stage . we are now stabilizing the regions we captured , unfortuanately we lost a city we captured recently but the overall situation is now good .

some generals of terrorists were also sent to hell .

allepo's situation is also complicated , after a long long period of time being under full terrorist control the southern parts of the city is now witnessing increased presence of SAA . we have captured some parts of the city but we've got some pretty hard work to do there .

SAA needs to learn to use its artillery more effectively .

Ritel was lost due to lack of ammo which sucks big time , we gave 40 prisoners to the takfiris .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> No problem. Enjoy yourself . Meanwhile I had another "philosophical debate" with an American here, with complete defeat of the American
> 
> Lab Grown Meat


 Thanks mate, I read it, and it was an interesting discussion.



Daneshmand said:


> Such ideas are not new. Consider Ibn Khaldun the greatest Arab thinker (though some say he was of European heritage and he himself was a harsh critic of Arab culture and savagery) who had theorized that civilizations (a mass movement) have three phases. Rise, peak and fall, which per his view are inevitable outcomes. He then goes on to explain these and give reasons for their occurrence. As for collective wisdom, I do not believe people as a whole in a cumulative sense, can become so wise that they would be able generate a progressive society, let alone a utopia. It might happen perhaps in a science fiction setting where a society has reached such level of wisdom that does not even need politics and leadership (Here, Socrates would roll in his grave since he believed that the maximum wisdom a society can muster is to choose a wise leader).
> 
> I also want to note that a society can not exceed its actual realities and abilities even if led by a "philosopher king" with a detailed plan for a utopia. The people on individual levels must be intellectuals themselves at least a segment of them who steadfastly believe in power of knowledge and its implications. In other words, a society gets a leader that it deserves. No more no less. Even God has promised that
> 
> But your point of collective experience is more interesting. Because it is about how we perceive and even "feel" about knowledge gained through experience rather than its mere study. An interesting question, would be, in regard to your point of reference; if Iranian revolution had not occurred but the people, collectively had theoretically studied such a hypothetical revolution in detailed philosophical and scientific way (ie each and every Iranian) had these people been more mature and knowledgeable or would they actually be just philosophical zombies?
> 
> To answer this question, I want to refer to qualia. For example take the case of Mary the Super-Scientist (or for that matter even Fred the Super Eye) thought experiment. Will she learn something new when she sees color red for the first time? I believe she does indeed.
> 
> Another question, would then arise, given the experience of all these people. Are their qualia the same? Again I want to refer to another thought experiment, the infamous Inverted Spectrum. We both see an apple and say it is red in color. But while you are seeing it in red and saying correctly it is red, I am seeing it in green and because I have learned language calls my green perception red, I go about thinking that you also are seeing green and calling it red. We are both clueless that we are seeing the world completely differently and have no way to communicate our true qualia to each other.
> 
> How we are going to ever know if we are seeing the world and its happenings the same way? There is no philosophical way to do it and neither there is a scientific way (as of today and to my awareness).
> 
> If we can not even know how others are seeing the world, how can we expect them to form such a deeply self aware society?
> 
> I think the best solution is always a compromise. Even wars and revolutions have to reach a compromise at the end. Rather than focusing on creating uniformity, it is a superior to strive for a society wherein compromises are routine affairs. A society where an idealist can go about his ideas but should not expect to convert every one and a realist should be able to tolerate and accommodate the idealist in his world. Or any number of other scenarios. Such a society does not come about by violence, exclusionism and obscenities of type 1 and type 2 mice. It comes about by a large segment of society having become the type 3 mice. In other words you can not expect such a society to exist in Saudi Arabia or Syria right now. You can expect it to exist in Canada or US.
> 
> As you saw above, this tool is not very reliable either. It can play tricks on you. As you saw above, the poor brain is rather imprisoned by its own qualia sometimes even with no way to communicate it.
> 
> That is why we have to remain objective if we want to reach a fairly accurate conclusion based on available facts and figures and even thinking. Otherwise, there would be no meaningful conclusion. Just chaos, myths and assumptions.
> 
> Well, I am not an akhond , you might want to talk to an educated akhond on this subject. I can only tell about my perception of religion and how I see it not as a scholar of it but on a more personal level. First of all I do not agree with Nietzsche on this matter. Having grown up in a irreligious family, I have no prejudice on the matter but now I find religion rather important. Not really for worldly matters. At least in modern human societies, I find religion rather restrictive, anti-progressive and even anti-pleasure. But this is not the whole story. On a level, one wishes it was , then the life would have been much simpler and enjoyable  (at least in modern times if you are in the West, have a healthy body and mind as well as money .... etc etc ).
> 
> From my personal perspective the sole reason for existence of religion are two questions one leading to another with the last one being consequential for us:
> 
> 1) Where this universe and all that is in it or even beyond came from? The best science has been able to prove is the theory of big bang. But this is really not an answer. Because it would raise another question, where did big bang come from? and so on. No theory has been put forward to explain how from no existence, an existence comes out. Without this theory, no body can prove or disprove existence of God. Therefore using a random model, it would yield a 50% chance that he does exist. And 50% that he does not.
> 
> 2) A rather continuation of the above question would be, is there an after-life? Now this question has implications for us. Rather huge ones. I myself believing in science and applicable philosophy, agree with Pascal that we should play this gamble on the safe side. Even if we play it scientific and assume an extremely small probability for existence of God say 10e-googolplex, still rationally you have to stay a believer since other choices would not be safe bets.
> 
> As for why people who have no knowledge of the hilltop beyond their homes believe in God, you can make several answers for it. You can say they have qualia of the knowledge without being aware of the knowledge itself (philosophical argument), similarly you can argue there is a specialized brain center which is dedicated to spirituality and God (there is scientific evidence for this) or alternatively they can be like me, who has waged his option on the only safe side.



Once more, thanks again for the thorough and detailed replies, It was a great pleasure for me personally to have this discussion with an educated, knowledgeable person like you.
To make it a brief, we started our discussion, discussing the aspects of the 15 khordad qiam on 1342 and to be specific on ayatollah khomeinis standings on the matter, I think it was an interesting, fruitful chain of discussions.
Like every other array of discussions I can see this one starting to expand it's horizons and we both know very well these kinda topics are among those difficult ones to be discussed face to face and in person, let alone on an internet forum via typing style.
ٍSpecific topics like the capabilities of religious beliefs to hand in a reasonable reply to the main questions of life, to be a believer in Darwin's theory of revolution, or to choose staying on the idea of perfect creation like a good old creationist are not among my personal favorites to be discussed on such a circumstance and such a place.
So, let me like a grown up mature individual, represent my greatest of appreciations once again for whole the enjoyable moments I experienced exploring your replies, and end this round of discussions wishing to hear more on your enjoyable and beneficial perspectives on the further occasions to come.
Thanks again and regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

BARF BARF !!!

We are having a snow fall   

emsaal hichi nayoomad belakhare oumad

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> BARF BARF !!!
> 
> We are having a snow fall
> 
> emsaal hichi nayoomad belakhare oumad


Qazvin ta zanu to barfe...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Qazvin ta zanu to barfe...


khosh b hale qazvinia 

na inja aab shod barfa 

albate shayad dobare biad . hala che khabara ? khodet khoobi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Thanks mate, I read it, and it was an interesting discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Once more, thanks again for the thorough and detailed replies, It was a great pleasure for me personally to have this discussion with an educated, knowledgeable person like you.
> To make it a brief, we started our discussion, discussing the aspects of the 15 khordad qiam on 1342 and to be specific on ayatollah khomeinis standings on the matter, I think it was an interesting, fruitful chain of discussions.
> Like every other array of discussions I can see this one starting to expand it's horizons and we both know very well these kinda topics are among those difficult ones to be discussed face to face and in person, let alone on an internet forum via typing style.
> ٍSpecific topics like the capabilities of religious beliefs to hand in a reasonable reply to the main questions of life, to be a believer in Darwin's theory of revolution, or to choose staying on the idea of perfect creation like a good old creationist are not among my personal favorites to be discussed on such a circumstance and such a place.
> So, let me like a grown up mature individual, represent my greatest of appreciations once again for whole the enjoyable moments I experienced exploring your replies, and end this round of discussions wishing to hear more on your enjoyable and beneficial perspectives on the further occasions to come.
> Thanks again and regards.



You are welcome.

Same here. It is always a pleasure talking to some one capable of independent thinking.

I consider creationist ideology to be a joke, though. As a member of biology community, for me it is Darwin all the way in biological sciences. Creationists whether in Christianity, or their Muslim equivalent like Adnan Otkar the Clown are devoid of any credibility.

Thanks for reading my posts and have fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Darwin all the way in biological sciences


sorry mate , i don't agree with all due respect .

darwinism has many holes in it . debating it is a very long and destructive discussion as u may know .

so i'll leave it here , but you - as a doctor - know what i'm talking about .

till those legit questions are unanswered and a bunch of non-sense is fed to people just to justify atheist failed ideologies ,i'm out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> khosh b hale qazvinia
> 
> na inja aab shod barfa
> 
> albate shayad dobare biad . hala che khabara ? khodet khoobi ?


Salamati

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> sorry mate , i don't agree with all due respect .
> 
> darwinism has many holes in it . debating it is a very long and destructive discussion as u may know .
> 
> so i'll leave it here , but you - as a doctor - know what i'm talking about .
> 
> till those legit questions are unanswered and a bunch of non-sense is fed to people just to justify atheist failed ideologies ,i'm out



No worries. Disagreements are natural.

Actually the atheist/believer ideologies and its relation with Darwin's theory is something completely arising from Christianity which was then imported to Islam.

Modern biology without Darwin is pretty much like cars without wheels.

Shia Islam is actually quite neutral on the subject and does not reject Darwin's theory (as Christianity and Sunni Islam do). In fact both Ayatollahs in Iran, and the government have tried their best to block the entry of 'Creationist' lobbies into Iran. That is why Iran does not have 'Creationist' movements as they are present in other countries like US or Turkey. Though it is understandably difficult for a religious authority to domesticate scientific theories as part of faith (since science is progressive and ever evolving while religion is static), but the degree to which Iranian religious leaders have demonstrated they are willing to let people learn about evolution in official text books is indicative that they do not see Darwin's evolution as the same way devout Christians, Jews and Sunnis see it. Take the example of Israel, that only allowed evolution to be taught to school children last year (this also in a very censored fashion). Before that the Israeli children were being taught creationist account of life in their biology books as per biblical stories . 

By comparison Iranian kids have been reading about Darwin, his life, his battle and evolution before they had even grown pubic hair, all in official school text books. See this for example, an American research paper comparing Iran and Saudi Arabia on this subject: https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/19234639/1613108208/name/Iran+and+Saudi+Arabia+Compared.pdf&ei=vdfoVMy5DM20yASXq4HACg&usg=AFQjCNEyHqajZ0u0TNJG4i9DDQxu2agz_A&bvm=bv.86475890,d.aWw


At any rate, Muslim scholars used to harbor such ideas long before, and every one was fine back then. Take the case of Tusi who had actually theorized quite a similar idea to Darwin's theory. Even today there is no opposition to Tusi's idea among Iranians. Yet another proof that this fight was imported from the Christian world. Another case of "qarb-zadegi" .

In a sense, Iranian religious leaders have done all they could to avoid any conflict between Shia ideology and science by leaving the playing field all open and letting the scientists to think for themselves without having to worry about religion in this regard. Now it is upto you (if you choose to be a scientist) to take up the task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohamad_dx said:


> دوستان عزیز من تازه اومدم به این انجمن اگه یه موقع کل کل شد سریعا من و خبر کنید که یه حالی به دوستان بدیم دلم لک زده واسه یه ترول وار مشتی


khosh oumadi azizam 

faghat inja farsi ham harfeto nazan  terrorist dare ke farsi ham baladan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@haman10 

You're trying to become a doctor and you don't accept Darwin's theories? How did you get accepted to university? I'm not trying to insult you here, but how can you pass your classes if you don't accept the evolution or, say, Newton's laws??


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> @haman10
> 
> You're trying to become a doctor and you don't accept Darwin's theories? How did you get accepted to university? I'm not trying to insult you here, but how can you pass your classes if you don't accept the evolution or, say, Newton's laws??


abii jan, they're not the same 

What do you know about darwin and his theory ? my 2 cents : Nothing .

yeah , i have done a lot of studies regarding the issue and be sure i rarely talk outta my butthole 

there is much to it , many questions unanswered or given shitty answers .

its a theory dear , nothing more .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jack 86000

http://hw2.asset.aparat.com/aparat-video/6d984efaf1d4833e1b3a8c67b8c7b4782140577-360p.mp4
چطوره؟؟؟ 
یهویی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

haman10 said:


> abii jan, they're not the same
> 
> What do you know about darwin and his theory ? my 2 cents : Nothing .
> 
> yeah , i have done a lot of studies regarding the issue and be sure i rarely talk outta my butthole
> 
> there is much to it , many questions unanswered or given shitty answers .
> 
> its a theory dear , nothing more .



Do you find yourselves at odds with macro or micro evolution? Afaik most Muslims accept micro evolution but many dispute Darwins theory of macro evolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

KingMamba said:


> Do you find yourselves at odds with macro or micro evolution? Afaik most Muslims accept micro evolution but many dispute Darwins theory of macro evolution.



In Shia Islam, there is no "micro-macro" controversy.

In Christian theology which is the origin of these disputes, a central ideology does not allow for evolution to be accepted. The ideology that God individually CREATED everything and that Adam and Eve are the first humans and that these all happened a few thousand years ago. Science rejects this. In fact in West, many people leave Christianity in university and become atheist when they find their faith can not account for scientific view.

For example see this explanation from Qom (the center of Shia learning): Was Prophet Adam the eighth person to live on earth? - Questions Archive - IslamQuest is a reference for Islamic questions on the internet

Shia Islam is not of the view that Adam and Eve were the only first humans. Actually there are traditions in Shia Islam per which we are not even the only people currently living and there are other worlds/planets inhabited by people.

Even major Shia Ulema have no problem with it. Ayatollah Motaheri, for instance had written on these matters and had declared that evolution might as well be true and is not in contradiction with Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> abii jan, they're not the same
> 
> What do you know about darwin and his theory ? my 2 cents : Nothing .
> 
> yeah , i have done a lot of studies regarding the issue and be sure i rarely talk outta my butthole
> 
> there is much to it , many questions unanswered or given shitty answers .
> 
> its a theory dear , nothing more .


My major in university was Anthropology before I switched to business and accounting. Your 2 cents are more like 2 rials, useless and worthless. 

In a normal country you wouldn't be running your mouth off like a bitch acting like a know it all. A person that doesn't believe in the natural laws of our universe can't get through university in a developed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> @haman10
> 
> You're trying to become a doctor and you don't accept Darwin's theories? How did you get accepted to university? I'm not trying to insult you here, but how can you pass your classes if you don't accept the evolution or, say, Newton's laws??



There are alot of Western doctors who reject evolution and Darwin's theories. They got through the med school just fine. As there are physicists who do not believe in relativity. Science allows for diversity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> There are alot of Western doctors who reject evolution and Darwin's theories. They got through the med school just fine. As there are physicists who do not believe in relativity. Science allows for diversity.


I knew you'd mention that. Outside the American South and Midwest, that's unknown. They also get through med school b/c they shut their mouths. You can't even pass grade 11 high school biology with nonsense religious beliefs.

And we're talking 0.00001% doctors who lied their way through med school and undergrad.

Edit: and there's a difference between "pseudoscience" and actual science. A lot of those scientists are considered "pseudoscientists" and have no presence in accepted common literature.


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> I knew you'd mention that. Outside the American South and Midwest, that's unknown. They also get through med school b/c they shut their mouths. You can't even pass grade 11 high school biology with nonsense religious beliefs.



Outside or inside. It does not matter. They exist in quite substantial numbers. In fact too numerous for my comfort level. Another point that you should remember, they have organizations, funding and huge conferences and political and religious lobbies. None of these exist in Iran. Even @haman10 has studied it since grade 5 and passed his exams (kept his mouth shut ). So your point is moot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Saudi Arabia is buying ballistic missiles to counter Iran threat*






*Hugh Tomlinsoni n Riyadh and Tom Coghlan*

Last updated at 12:01AM, February 19 2015

Saudi Arabia is to expand its ballistic missile programme as it bolsters its deterrent to the threat from Iran in the covert arms race unfolding between the arch-enemies of the Gulf.

Riyadh has amassed surface-to- surface ballistic missiles and British-built cruise missiles as it seeks to counter Iran’s disputed nuclear programme.

The threat of a further escalation in the race to acquire more potent missile strike capabilities comes amid Saudi Arabia’s scepticism .



Saudi Arabia is buying ballistic missiles to counter Iran threat | The Times


----------



## KingMamba

Daneshmand said:


> In Shia Islam, there is no "micro-macro" controversy.
> 
> In Christian theology which is the origin of these disputes, a central ideology does not allow for evolution to be accepted. The ideology that God individually CREATED everything and that Adam and Eve are the first humans and that these all happened a few thousand years ago. Science rejects this. In fact in West, many people leave Christianity in university and become atheist when they find their faith can not account for scientific view.
> 
> For example see this explanation from Qom (the center of Shia learning): Was Prophet Adam the eighth person to live on earth? - Questions Archive - IslamQuest is a reference for Islamic questions on the internet
> 
> Shia Islam is not of the view that Adam and Eve were the only first humans. Actually there are traditions in Shia Islam per which we are not even the only people currently living and there are other worlds/planets inhabited by people.
> 
> Even major Shia Ulema have no problem with it. Ayatollah Motaheri, for instance had written on these matters and had declared that evolution might as well be true and is not in contradiction with Islam.



Thanks for the Shia view, I learned a lot. Sunnis also largely agree with evolution but there is also a view amongst Sunnis in the line of creationism which basically borrows arguments from Christian creationists.

As for my point about macro evolution the argument has more to do with general Islamic theology and worldview then anything related specifically to Sunnis.



Abii said:


> I knew you'd mention that. Outside the American South and Midwest, that's unknown. They also get through med school b/c they shut their mouths. You can't even pass grade 11 high school biology with nonsense religious beliefs.
> 
> And we're talking 0.00001% doctors who lied their way through med school and undergrad.
> 
> Edit: and there's a difference between "pseudoscience" and actual science. A lot of those scientists are considered "pseudoscientists" and have no presence in accepted common literature.



That is BS, I went through all my schooling in the North East US and many people could and actually have passed 11th grade biology without even knowing anything about evolution past it's name let alone whether or not they accept it as fact. The schooling system here has less to do with teaching and more to do with churning out workers for the job market. Which is part of the reason why Americans get the rep for being dumb because are our public schooling system is shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> And we're talking 0.00001% doctors who lied their way through med school and undergrad.
> 
> Edit: and there's a difference between "pseudoscience" and actual science. A lot of those scientists are considered "pseudoscientists" and have no presence in accepted common literature.



Wow. That is quite a fast edit. Even before my reply. Not much thought went into it, I assume.

Since there are only 10 million doctors or so in the entire world, your value of 0.00001% would mean only one such doctor exists who as per you, does not believe in evolution. Since we know @haman10 does not believe it, then as per your statement, there must be no other doctor in the world who does not believe in evolution anymore.

We both know it is not true. Someone who has studied accounting must be much more accurate with numbers than that. Accuracy in numbers and fractions are the evolution and the Darwin of accounting. So there you go. A pseudo-accountant! 



KingMamba said:


> Thanks for the Shia view, I learned a lot. Sunnis also largely agree with evolution but there is also a view amongst Sunnis in the line of creationism which basically borrows arguments from Christian creationists.
> 
> As for my point about macro evolution the argument has more to do with general Islamic theology and worldview then anything related specifically to Sunnis.



You are welcome. I doubt if Sunni Ulema have reached such a conclusion. Based on my knowledge, Sunni Ulema are pretty much against evolution in all its forms, specially the Salafi/Wahabi/Deobandi ones . But even other Sunnis have hostile views of it. (you are welcome to refute this, though)

One reason might be the literal translations of religious texts but you are also right that alot has been borrowed from Christian creationists eg. take the case of Sunni Adnan Otkar who is heavily attached to and in contact with Christian creationists (probably even funded by Western creationists). Adnan Otkar had even tried to build a lobby for creationists in Iran by cajoling Iranian education ministry, and attempting to distribute creationist books among Iranian school children as he does in Turkey and other Islamic countries. He was swiftly deported from Iran and made persona non grata. Basically Iranian government does not want to even hear about creationism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> In a normal country you wouldn't be running your mouth off like a bitch acting like a know it all. A person that doesn't believe in the natural laws of our universe can't get through university in a developed country.


what are you talking about abii ? you have no idea whats this about do you ? Anthropology my a$$ abii jan 

This is a theory , its not a law , its not 2*2=4 . i am a scientist and you are not , just STFU man 



KingMamba said:


> Do you find yourselves at odds with macro or micro evolution? Afaik most Muslims accept micro evolution but many dispute Darwins theory of macro evolution.


i've got lots of questions about the origin of life , i do not accept any kind of shitty theory based on darwinism .

have you heard anything about cambrian radiation ? have you ever studied the science of probability regarding the origin of life ? 

yeah , these kind of discussions have been around for years and years and no scientific response was given . i donno if you have ever debated with an atheist or not , but the discussion can get pretty ugly . they never stay on topic  they always jump from one discussion to the other .


Daneshmand said:


> kept his mouth shut


lol , but there is no need to "keep your mouth shut" here in iran regarding any sort of science .

scientific discussions are allowed and after all , what did i know about darwinism till 4 years ago ? nothing ! just an outline sketch .

ketab pishdaneshgahi va aval dabirestan bishtar dar moredesh sohbat shode , ke ouna chize kheyli khasi nist .

darwinism hast ba bubble theory , ounam faghat tozih mokhtasar

@Daneshmand. Agha een aksam faghat b yaad shoma gereftam emrooz. Lol

Aks male bimarestan ghalb o oroughe kermanshah hast b esme emam ali. Tooye net searchesh kon. Hala ino dashte bash :






Avalan ke cardic nist cardiac hast, lol

Dovoman cardiac nist coronery 


CCU : coronery care unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Avalan ke cardic nist cardiac hast, lol
> 
> Dovoman cardiac nist coronery
> 
> 
> CCU : coronery care unit


Not only the sentence is wrong but everything in this picture, this shouldnt be the standart in a hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Not only the sentence is wrong but everything in this picture, this shouldnt be the standart in a hospital.


Lol its actually a very advanved and refurbished CCU behind these doors 

But the hospital is pretty old, it is going to be repaired as soon as the new hospital which is being built starts working 

I may take a pic from inside later tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand. Agha een aksam faghat b yaad shoma gereftam emrooz. Lol
> 
> Aks male bimarestan ghalb o oroughe kermanshah hast b esme emam ali. Tooye net searchesh kon. Hala ino dashte bash :
> 
> View attachment 195358
> 
> 
> Avalan ke cardic nist cardiac hast, lol
> 
> Dovoman cardiac nist coronery
> 
> 
> CCU : coronery care unit



 No need to write in English. How many of their patients know English? Signs and boards have the purpose of guidance. But then in Iran, writing in English means "quality". Anyways I am past these kind of things (it used to be amusing for me years ago). Thanks for the picture and for keeping me in mind.

On a serious note though, do they have mechanical intervention in this CCU? And what they use for thrombolysis, the streptokinase or recom. tPA?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> On a serious note though, do they have mechanical intervention in this CCU?


yeppies 



Daneshmand said:


> And what they use for thrombolysis


Streptokinase unfortunately . 

recombinant tPa is a little expensive i assume , but there are some alteplase if i'm not wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> yeppies
> 
> 
> Streptokinase unfortunately .
> 
> recombinant tPa is a little expensive i assume , but there are some alteplase if i'm not wrong



That is wonderful, they have mechanical intervention. I think Iran should invest to produce its own alteplase/tenecteplase. Would save countless lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Would save countless lives.


well , streptokinase does the same work , with more side-effects , aren't i right ?

its a non-specific drug .

another downside is that you cannot use S-kinase after some time cause it won't work due to tolerance .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> well , streptokinase does the same work , with more side-effects , aren't i right ?
> 
> its a non-specific drug .
> 
> another downside is that you cannot use S-kinase after some time cause it won't work due to tolerance .



Well, theoretically yes. But its efficacy is much lower than rec.tPA. Another downside to it, is its rather random efficacy, in one patient it works excellent in another not at all. But rec.tPA is as effective as mechanical intervention.

Yes, the side effects of streptokinase can be severe. They usually happen because the patient has had a streptococcus infection in recent past, which precipitates an allergic reaction which can easily go to anaphylactic shock. And once used, streptokinase does not "lose" its efficacy, but because an immunity response develops to it, you can not use it as a repeat treatment for sometime. Using it in such a sensitized patient, will melt down to an anaphylaxis. So these scenarios are contra-indications to its use. These problems do not exist with rec.tPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Well, theoretically yes. But its efficacy is much lower than rec.tPA. Another downside to it, is its rather random efficacy, in one patient it works excellent in another not at all. But rec.tPA is as effective as mechanical intervention.
> 
> Yes, the side effects of streptokinase can be severe. They usually happen because the patient has had a streptococcus infection in recent past, which precipitates an allergic reaction which can easily go to anaphylactic shock. And once used, streptokinase does not "lose" its efficacy, but because an immunity response develops to it, you can not use it as a repeat treatment for sometime. Using it in such a sensitized patient, will melt down to an anaphylaxis. So these scenarios are contra-indications to its use. These problems do not exist with rec.tPA.


its also much cheaper  and iran produces it locally , so .....

we should eat it  it sucks that tPa is a part of that 3% of drugs that iran does not produce .

anyway , most of patients in imam ali hospital which had an MI in the past 40-45 minutes go straight to OP room for aggressive intervention 

this does not apply to other hospitals of course .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> its also much cheaper  and iran produces it locally , so .....
> 
> we should eat it  it sucks that tPa is a part of that 3% of drugs that iran does not produce .
> 
> anyway , most of patients in imam ali hospital which had an MI in the past 40-45 minutes go straight to OP room for aggressive intervention
> 
> this does not apply to other hospitals of course .



Yes, because streptokinase is much easier to produce. rec.tPA needs those precious cell-lines which necessitates lots of money and expertise to develop and are guarded in high security rooms with bullet proof doors at Western pharmaceutical companies . I do not know the prices right now but till a couple of years ago, tenecteplase for instance was selling at 10 thousand dollars per injection. Anyways, if mechanical intervention is available, it does the job as well as tPA. Basically rect.PA is good for smaller hospitals, which do not have mechanical intervention or for ambulance crews to administer it in the field (time is of essence to rescue as much of cardiac tissue as possible). 

We have Désiré Collen, Diane Pennica and California's Genentech to thank for rec.tPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Yes, because streptokinase is much easier to produce. rec.tPA needs those precious cell-lines which necessitates lots of money and expertise to develop and are guarded in high security rooms with bullet proof doors at Western pharmaceutical companies . I do not know the prices right now but till a couple of years ago, tenecteplase for instance was selling at 10 thousand dollars per injection. Anyways, if mechanical intervention is available, it does the job as well as tPA. Basically rect.PA is good for smaller hospitals, which do not have mechanical intervention or for ambulance crews to administer it in the field (time is of essence to rescue as much of cardiac tissue as possible).
> 
> We have Désiré Collen, Diane Pennica and California's Genentech to thank for rec.tPA.


Tnx for the info , doc . 

yeah , but mechanical intervention is only used for an small percentage of patients who make it to the imam-ali hospital .

that really sucks .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Tnx for the info , doc .
> 
> yeah , but mechanical intervention is only used for an small percentage of patients who make it to the imam-ali hospital .
> 
> that really sucks .



You are welcome.

That is indeed sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Daneshmand said:


> You are welcome. I doubt if Sunni Ulema have reached such a conclusion. Based on my knowledge, Sunni Ulema are pretty much against evolution in all its forms, specially the Salafi/Wahabi/Deobandi ones . But even other Sunnis have hostile views of it. (you are welcome to refute this, though)
> 
> One reason might be the literal translations of religious texts but you are also right that alot has been borrowed from Christian creationists eg. take the case of Sunni Adnan Otkar who is heavily attached to and in contact with Christian creationists (probably even funded by Western creationists). Adnan Otkar had even tried to build a lobby for creationists in Iran by cajoling Iranian education ministry, and attempting to distribute creationist books among Iranian school children as he does in Turkey and other Islamic countries. He was swiftly deported from Iran and made persona non grata. Basically Iranian government does not want to even hear about creationism.



I think you are only reading the views of Wahabbis which is I guess understandable since they release the most literature in order to try and act like they are the mainstream sect of Sunnis but even after a century plus and millions of petro dollars they do not make up the majority of Sunnis. 

Oktar is a clown in Turkey itself let's not talk about him although yeah he is one of the biggest proponent of creationism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10




----------



## Daneshmand

Half a million refugees had taken refuge in Iran during World War II. Most of them from Europe and alot of them Jews. Polish government recently has issued a commemorative stamp remembering the era. The stamp reads, Esfehan the city of Polish Children: 








haman10 said:


>



He is Wegger Christian Strømmen, the political director of Norwegian foreign ministry. Obviously this is what happens when you start to believe in your own propaganda. The poor guy thinks Iran is still being run by a monarchy system with religion at top, similar to Saudi Arabia and the Iranian foreign minister is a royal person. As it is in Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Kuwait et etc. Obviously he has not been told how thing are really in Iran and he has come with all the propaganda in his head. Another thing that can be learnt from this picture, is how these people meet Arabs. Bowing down to them, every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

KingMamba said:


> I think you are only reading the views of Wahabbis which is I guess understandable since they release the most literature in order to try and act like they are the mainstream sect of Sunnis but even after a century plus and millions of petro dollars they do not make up the majority of Sunnis.
> 
> Oktar is a clown in Turkey itself let's not talk about him although yeah he is one of the biggest proponent of creationism.



That might be the case. But I have seen the Deobandi position too, which is hostile to put it mildly. Though you might be right that there are other Sunni groups whose position in this regard, I don't know. For example it would be interesting to know the position of Al-Azhar university or for that matter the position of Turkish Ulema or Pakistani Ulema or Indonesian Ulema on the matter.

Otkar is obviously a clown. But he has alot of power in Turkey and has the Turkish government on his back. He is instrumental in disseminating Christian neo-creationist/intelligent design ideas in Muslim lands. I would not take him lightly. The damage such clowns cause, takes centuries to repair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> Hhahahahaha.....Firstly is it not Otkar bad Oktar..... Adnan Hoca has power in Turkey .........
> He is a perv...nobody follow him in Turkey. They just watch the babes on his channel.



Otkar, Khodkar or Khidkar, who cares? The guy has a long arm in your ministry of education with lots of funding and political support. Whether people follow his TV channel or not is beyond the issue. We are discussing something entirely different here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> First that is not a hospital...secondly it is outside doors...as it would be different from the entrance of a intensive care.
> 
> Entrance of intensive-care should be dual hermetic doors with a air-lid a stretcher room, where you exchange the patient.
> Staff should enter via asepsis.
> 
> 
> 
> Loloolollolololol....Okay chief whatever you say.



You know nothing about hospitals. We are talking about CCU. You are talking about ICU. And not even all ICU's are hermetically sealed. Only those designed for infectious diseases are. Go sell, your rotten apples somewhere else. As you can see in the picture above, your hospitals are not in any better shape. Even those you use for support to your injured brothers from Syria and Iraq.



Sinan said:


> Name of the guy....yeah nobody cares...but you are making some serious claims about a guy which you don't even know his name...tragicomic if you ask me.



His idiotic name aside, the guy is very well known among international biological community as the Turkish Clown. So, perhaps only Turks do not know that, he has been instrumental in putting creationist ideas in biology text books taught to Turkish children and stuffing the Turkish school libraries with his own books such as the "Atlas of Creation"  which supposedly "debunk" Darwin's theory. Go tell your children how well you know him .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> Well, i don't know about your standarts....i doubt that if you have any standarts but i have designed mechanical systems of several hospitals... And yes, i'm talking about intensive care unit. I wrote it in my post. The only difference in a infectious disease ICU is to make ventilaiton in negative pressure relative to adjacent rooms,corridors.
> 
> I'm telling you that is not a Hospital.
> 
> You can look it in the dictionary, Hospital means "Hastane"in Turkish.
> Here a translate site for you to check Tureng.com - İngilizce Türkçe Sözlük - Turkish English Dictionary
> 
> Anymore more claims for me to refute, or satified with my lesson ?



So you concede that you are clueless. That while we are talking about CCU, you come here and start mumbling about ICU? Are you a retard?

Oh, you mean you do not treat your injured brothers from Syria and Iraq in hospitals? Where do you treat them then? In your home?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Daneshmand said:


> Your hospital doors are not any better. See this one for example:


This isnt a hospital but a community health center in a village, almost every village in Turkey with population over 1000-2000 has at least one.
But to be honest there are also many old hospitals even though they are being replaced at a fast rate, in the last decade almost every city with population above 100'000 got at least one new hospital, the remaining old ones gonna be replaced too in the next years.
Thank to this Turkey became a top destination for medical tourists.



Turkey becomes world’s 6th top medical tourism destination

Turkey becoming key player in medical tourism - HEALTH


Sinan said:


> Yeap, just the door is shitty, everything else is superb....but you can't see it.


Brooo, c'mon lets not tease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Daneshmand said:


> Yes the picture is quite clear. Another medical "tourist" visiting the state of the art Turkish hospital


It isnt a hospital and only because that guy has a beard doesnt mean he is isis, i mean all your leaders also have beards, what are you trying to say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

So did i just miss another troll attack of sinan and his gang? 

Pathetic bastards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

I always seen Turks and Iranians as natural allies that are stuck together in a bad neighborhood. I don't quite understand why some of you are at each other's throat over a stupid shit like a hospital door. Look at the big picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine @kollang @Daneshmand @Arminkh @SOHEIL 

Aghayoon negah konin , be een migan Moderator :







Vaghean damesh garm !! agha khodaeesh trolling kardam va javabesho tou 5 min gereftam .

Hala @Serpentine dadash golam , chandin bar dige ham azat KHAHESH kardim ke yekam mohkam tar begir , va shoma khodet GHOLE dadi ke een karo mikoni , hala khoda vakili kardi ?

Baba har rooz mian mirinan tou thread haee ke ma dorost kardim !! javabam midi injoori infraction migiri .

een ke nemishe baradar man akhe ! shoma bazi vaghta faghat postashoono paak mikoni , hamin !! injoori nemishe dadash .



Militant Atheist said:


> I always seen Turks and Iranians as natural allies that are stuck together in a bad neighborhood. I don't quite understand why some of you are at each other's throat over a stupid shit like a hospital door. Look at the big picture!


We were never allies with them . which point in their short history we were allies ? never .

They were sometimes parts of our Empire but thats it .

and let me tell you why the discussion is stupid , its stupid because tabriz and tehran's hospitals are full of turkish citizens who were sent by their govt. for better health care .

Imam ali hospital is the OLDEST hospital in kermanshah - a less developed city compared to other cities of iran - and these are the pics from inside :






افتتاح مرکز تحقیقات قلب بیمارستان امام علی(ع) کرمانشاه






I wanted to take a pic from CCU section which is ten times more advanced , but due to security concerns , it was not permitted .

anyhow , you see my point here .

Turkish hospitals are nothing but shitty compared to iranian counterparts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> I wanted to take a pic from CCU section which is ten times more advanced , but due to security concerns , it was not permitted .
> 
> anyhow , you see my point here .
> 
> Turkish hospitals are nothing but shitty compared to iranian counterparts



I didn't made a comment about your hospital but about the door. Also, i said to you "take pics of doors, windows, in particularly ceiling" (i delete it later)

I have designed (mechanical dicipline) over 30 Hospitals....not only in Turkey but also in Iraq, Lebonan, etc... I know international codes like NFPA, ASHRE, SNIP and worked with International firms like "Hill International".... Also to add Turkish construction sector is only second to China, globally.

Our standarts are based on US and European Norms...and even more heavier than both. I'm not gonna even discuss anything about the standarts of the Turkish hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine , agha shoma nemishe open-mind nabashi ? ey baba , pedar sag haroomzade enghad por rou shode miad section ma ino post mikone .



I've decided to resign as a moderator and I have a very good suggestion for my replacement. Hope you guys accept it.

First I told @The SiLent crY and unfortunately he didn't accept, but now I have @rahi2357 in mind, he is by far one of the calmest and best members here, and one of the most reasonable ones indeed. I'm a bit busy and I've been a Mod for too long, he is much better than me and also truly a neutral guy and based on my experience, he is made for this.

@rahi2357 bro, this is not a compliment or _taarof_, I seriously mean it. Will you just do me a favor and accept this? Of course we'll put it to vote, but I'm certain that almost all other Iranian members see you as the best candidate, you are the one bro.

Of course if you accept it, I'll have to also talk to Webmaster and then it all depends on him to answer.

Kholase age shoma ghabul koni besiar mamnunet misham va lotfe bozorgi be man kardi, be har hal in bakhsh be Mod niaz dare va hame midunim che juri mishe bedune Mod, kholase nazare mosbatet ro elam kon dadash  man montazeram.

@kollang @Arminkh @Abii @ResurgentIran @Daneshmand @Militant Atheist @JEskandari @mohsen and other good members that I may have forgotten.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> I've decided to resign as a moderator and I have a very good suggestion for my replacement. Hope you guys accept it.


shekar khordim baw , beshin sare jat 



Serpentine said:


> I've decided to resign as a moderator


its not your decision to make 

cheghad nazok narenji , asan hichkio ban nakon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> shekar khordim baw , beshin sare jat


Wtf? 

man ke be khatere harfe shoma ono naneveshtam, chan ruz pish mikhastam begam vali vaght nashod, alanam az birun omadam hosele dashtam neveshtam. Asan be khatere shoma nist ke. bache farz kardi maro?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Wtf?
> 
> man ke be khatere harfe shoma ono naneveshtam, chan ruz pish mikhastam begam vali vaght nashod, alanam az birun omadam hosele dashtam neveshtam. Asan be khatere shoma nist ke. bache farz kardi maro?


chera baw ? 

aziat nakon jan serpi , moughe ie ke emtehan arshad dashti miomadi , hala chi shode ? mikhay zan begiri ? 

beshin jan man hamamoon azab oughli hastim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> chera baw ?
> 
> aziat nakon jan serpi , moughe ie ke emtehan arshad dashti miomadi , hala chi shode ? mikhay zan begiri ?
> 
> beshin jan man hamamoon azab oughli hastim



Na baba yekam mashghale ziad shode, ziad nemiresam biam inja, makhsusan dar tule ruz. badesham inke khaste shodam, ziadi mod budam, forsato be javuna bedim.  na vali vaghean tanavo kheili khub hast. safare ghandehar ke nemiram  hanuz hastam inja, ba in tafavot ke dg mod nistam, @rahi2357 ham ke az khodemune dg, moshkeli nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@haman10 

Serpi gives a one week ban for me. You guys stop pressuring him. Deal ?


----------



## haman10

برادرم عضو پژاک بود/سامان در درگیری با نیروهای سپاه پاسداران دستگیر شد/دقیقا میدانم که حکم برادر من اعدام است - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

@mohsen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine 

dadash mishe befahmi chera @mohamad_dx ban shod ? tnx


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> @haman10
> 
> Serpi gives a one week ban for me. You guys stop pressuring him. Deal ?



Oh come on, that's not the reason man. It'd be too childish.


haman10 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> dadash mishe befahmi chera @mohamad_dx ban shod ? tnx


I don't know honestly, @Hakan, can you please explain?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Oh come on, that's not the reason man. It'd be too childish.


 offer is on the table.



Serpentine said:


> I don't know honestly, @Hakan, can you please explain?


Ohh,,,seems like hakan banned Haman's double account. Which he has done trolling in Turkish section and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Ohh,,,seems like hakan banned Haman's double account. Which he has done trolling in Turkish section and nothing else.



Honestly, too many people have accused him of making a double account, he may or may not have done it, but I'm yet to see it. What I've seen on this forum is that members accuse those they hate as being double accounts/false flags etc to get them banned. I don't know what the banned member did exactly in Turkish section, that's why I asked @Hakan about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Honestly, too many people have accused him of making a double account, he may or may not have done it, but I'm yet to see it. What I've seen on this forum is that members accuse those they hate as being double accounts/false flags etc to get them banned. I don't know what the banned member did exactly in Turkish section, that's why I asked @Hakan about it.


Serpi they came to our thread and started trolling, now they are crying to you, for gods sake look at our thread and see it yourself, everyone with a gram of dignity wouldnt act this way.


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Serpi they came to our thread and started trolling, now they are crying to you, for gods sake look at our thread and see it yourself, everyone with a gram of dignity wouldnt act this way.


dignity ?

DUDE !! for fvks sake ? how many times have i been in your section ? just tell me ? 

how many times have you and your mad gang have trolled here ? you are the one who should have some dignity .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> dignity ?
> 
> DUDE !! for fvks sake ? how many times have i been in your section ? just tell me ?
> 
> how many times have you and your mad gang have trolled here ? you are the one who should have some dignity .


I actually always try to answer in a decent way (which i dont manage some times) without going personal and i have never been banned anywhere except a thread ban from serpi which again was because of your offtopic rantings.

Can you claim any of those about yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> I actually always try to answer in a decent way (which i dont manage some times) without going personal and i have never been banned anywhere except a thread ban from serpi which again was because of your offtopic rantings.
> 
> Can you claim any of those about yourself?


Typical bullshyte from you , did you answer my questions ? 

i swear to god , from all the 30 or so turks that i had contact i life , only 2-3 of them had dignity . maybe it was just a bad batch of them , i donno 

what i know is , you coming here and talking about dignity is sth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Typical bullshyte from you , did you answer my questions ?
> 
> i swear to god , from all the 30 or so turks that i had contact i life , only 2-3 of them had dignity . maybe it was just a bad batch of them , i donno
> 
> what i know is , you coming here and talking about dignity is sth


Stand behind your deeds and dont run crying to admins every time after starting trolling fest and i wont talk about dignity, promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> I always seen Turks and Iranians as natural allies that are stuck together in a bad neighborhood. I don't quite understand why some of you are at each other's throat over a stupid shit like a hospital door. Look at the big picture!



There are idiots on both sides. Racist Velayat Faqih stupids on one side, and their Sunni counterparts on the other side. They both have the same virus in their brains. Being an Atheist, you should exactly know what I am talking about. Also, add being gullible to stupid middle eastern media to the previous disease as well.
About the neighborhood, it's all fucked up more or less from the same mental disease. No need to be cocky about being from shithole #1 or #2.
@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> and i wont talk about dignity, promise.


NEVER , under NO condition , talk about dignity .

simply cause you don't have any .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

rmi5 said:


> There are idiots on both sides. Racist Velayat Faqih stupids on one side, and their Sunni counterparts on the other side. They both have the same virus in their brains. Being an Atheist, you should exactly know what I am talking about. Also, add being gullible to stupid middle eastern media to the previous disease as well.
> About the neighborhood, it's all fucked up more or less from the same mental disease. No need to be cocky about being from shithole #1 or #2.
> @Abii



Wow that's quite some change since I last see your posts about us. Who pissed you off?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

TurAr said:


> Wow that's quite some change since I last see your posts about us. Who pissed you off?



I am pissed off by stupidity of members. They think that the islamist goons that rule them, are any different from the ones who rule the other country and blindly support those islamists. From this perspective, there is not much difference between the majority of two sides. Of course, there are exceptions on both sides as well, but those exceptions are in minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

@TurAr he is talking about me in case you are wondering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

rmi5 said:


> I am pissed off by stupidity of members. They think that the islamist goons that rule them, are any different from the ones who rule the other country and blindly support those islamists. From this perspective, there is not much difference between the majority of two sides. Of course, there are exceptions on both sides as well, but they are in minority.



Well, if you think that those kinds of people are majority in Turkey then you are mistaken. I don't know what happened but don't let the Islamists get to you bro, you know how they are.



xenon54 said:


> @TurAr he is talking about me in case you are wondering.



Really?  What did I miss?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Typical bullshyte from you , did you answer my questions ?
> 
> i swear to god , from all the 30 or so turks that i had contact i life , only 2-3 of them had dignity . maybe it was just a bad batch of them , i donno
> 
> what i know is , you coming here and talking about dignity is sth



@haman10 talking about dignity.







We were good with all Iranians a year ago.....until some Turkish poster discovered that a particular Iranian poster was talking behind our backs while smiling to our faces....that day Turkish-Iranian relationship turned downwards....

*All because of one particular guy. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

TurAr said:


> Really?  What did I miss?


Nothing important, we just had a disagreement on some topics and i suddenly became a troll, islamist, antisemit, stupid etc.etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> @haman10 talking about dignity.
> 
> View attachment 195815
> 
> 
> We were good with all Iranians a year ago.....until some Turkish poster discovered that a particular Iranian poster was talking behind our backs while smiling to our faces....that day Turkish-Iranian relationship turned downwards....
> 
> *All because of one particular guy. *


Knowing the forum since 2011, we never ever never were good with each others anytimes.stop blaming haman for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> There are idiots on both sides. Racist Velayat Faqih stupids on one side, and their Sunni counterparts on the other side. They both have the same virus in their brains. Being an Atheist, you should exactly know what I am talking about. Also, add being gullible to stupid middle eastern media to the previous disease as well.
> About the neighborhood, it's all fucked up more or less from the same mental disease. No need to be cocky about being from shithole #1 or #2.
> @Abii



Mate, although you called us names, our country...insulted Turkish members....

No Turkish poster one ever talked shıt about Azeris and Azerbaijan.... Azeri is my brother and you will always be no matter what you do what you say.

All you have to do is travel to Turkey at someday and see it with your own eyes if my country is a mullah infested shıthole or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Sinan said:


> @haman10 talking about dignity.
> 
> View attachment 195815
> 
> 
> We were good with all Iranians a year ago.....until some Turkish poster discovered that a particular Iranian poster was talking behind our backs while smiling to our faces....that day Turkish-Iranian relationship turned downwards....
> 
> *All because of one particular guy. *



Iranians in this forum have always been butthurt... Who was this particular person?



xenon54 said:


> Nothing important, we just had a disagreement on some topics and i suddenly became a troll, islamist, antisemit, stupid etc.etc.



Yeah... Sht happens between bros sometimes and I don't know the things he said but I'm sure he didn't mean to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Knowing the forum since 2011, we never ever never were good with each others.stop blaming haman for that.



Lol, just read the first pages of this thread and see how we were good against each other with Haman.....Something changed it and all the blame is on Haman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Sinan said:


> Lol, just read the first pages of this thread and see how we were good against each other with Haman.....Something changed it and all the blame is on Haman.



There is this Iranian propaganda forum called IMF to make fanboys feel-good. It has been exporting retards to PDF for quite some time. It might be the biggest reason why the Iranian community here is a bit...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

TurAr said:


> Well, if you think that those kinds of people are majority in Turkey then you are mistaken. I don't know what happened but don't let the Islamists get to you bro, you know how they are.


Majority are indifferent and partially secular and partially islam infested. 
They think that the universe's laws are different for their own islamist rulers which is what really pisses me off.
Iran bought reactors from Russia, and Erdogan is buying the similar technology reactors from Russia.
Iran produced the fucking Antonov corpses, Turkey is going to the same.
Iran trusted Russia to buy S-300, and Turkey wants to buy its copy from China.
Iran supported Shiite terrorist groups, Erdogan is doing the same in Syria with Sunni groups.
Iranian leader wants to be the Vali Faqih of muslims, Erdogan wants to be the new caliph.
Iran is getting more screwed by daily islamization of laws, the same process is repeated in Turkey.
Iran is having a negative GDP growth rate, the same goes for Turkey.
Iran is the First/second biggest prison of reporters in the world, Turkey is the second/First one.
There are tens/hundreds of billion of money laundering, ... in Iran, the same is true for Turkey.
...
Yet those idiots think that they are any different from each other.


> Really?  What did I miss?


I am not only talking about xenon.



Sinan said:


> Mate, although you called us names, our country...insulted Turkish members....
> 
> No Turkish poster one ever talked shıt about Azeris and Azerbaijan.... Azeri is my brother and you will always be no matter what you do what you say.
> 
> All you have to do is travel to Turkey at someday and see it with your own eyes if my country is a mullah infested shıthole or not.


Xenon and hakan both insulted Azerbaijan, Although I am not talking about Azeris here. Just look at the long list that I mentioned above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

I'm proud to be an Arab.


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> Majority are indifferent and partially secular and partially islam infested.
> They think that the universe's laws are different for their own islamist rulers which is what really pisses me off.
> Iran bought reactors from Russia, and Erdogan is buying the similar technology reactors from Russia.
> Iran produced the fucking Antonov corpses, Turkey is going to the same.
> Iran trusted Russia to buy S-300, and Turkey wants to buy its copy from China.
> Iran supported Shiite terrorist groups, Erdogan is doing the same in Syria with Sunni groups.
> Iranian leader wants to be the Vali Faqih of muslims, Erdogan wants to be the new caliph.
> Iran is getting more screwed by daily islamization of laws, the same process is repeated in Turkey.
> Iran is having a negative GDP growth rate, the same goes for Turkey.
> Iran is the First/second biggest prison of reporters in the world, Turkey is the second/First one.
> There are tens/hundreds of billion of money laundering, ... in Iran, the same is true for Turkey.
> ...
> Yet those idiots think that they are any different from each other.
> 
> I am not only talking about xenon.



Calm down bro and get a girlfriend and forget ME all together. Our Turkish and Iranian brothers are taking out their hormone tensions through PDF drama. It turns them on and they're addicted to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Lol, just read the first pages of this thread and see how we were good against each other with Haman.....Something changed it and all the blame is on Haman.


you guys (you and haman) came in 2013.back in 2011 there was a mofo called ottoman turk in here.atatwolf and few more trolls always used to join him in troll wars.he eventually left the forum as all of his acounts were perma banned....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satrap

bacheha ino bebinid halesho bebarid


----------



## -SINAN-

TurAr said:


> Iranians in this forum have always been butthurt... Who was this particular person?


We were good with them....i think you were absent at that time.....we were really tight with Iranians. First pages of this thread is the proof for that.

We thought Haman was our best friend from Iranians until we discovered his real face.





Turkey-Iran Relations | News and Discussions

He lied to our faces for months and acted like a our friend.

@kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Falcon29 said:


> I'm proud to be an Arab.



You are an Israeli !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> Calm down bro and get a girlfriend and forget ME all together. Our Turkish and Iranian brothers are taking out their hormone tensions through PDF drama. It turns them on and they're addicted to it.



 bro, at least a big whole Harem is needed to cool down from these guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Xenon and hakan both insulted Azerbaijan, Although I am not talking about Azeris here. Just look at the long list that I mentioned above.


Wow another lie where did i insult Azerbaijan and what exactly did i say?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Armstrong said:


> You are an Israeli !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Xenon and hakan both insulted Azerbaijan, Although I am not talking about Azeris here. Just look at the long list that I mentioned above.



I won't believe it unless, i see it with my own eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> bro, at least a big whole Harem is needed to cool down from these guys



Bro you're crossing red lines of honor issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> I won't believe it unless, i see it with my own eyes.


There is a thread in Europe section which is locked after page 10 or so. You can ask telkon as well. Although I don't care for their own childish behaviour anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> There is a thread in Europe section which is locked after page 10 or so. You can ask telkon as well. Although I don't care for their own childish behaviour anymore.


Which insult did i use against Azerbaijan, your claiming things here, be a man and support your claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

rmi5 said:


> Majority are indifferent and partially secular and partially islam infested.
> They think that the universe's laws are different for their own islamist rulers which is what really pisses me off.
> Iran bought reactors from Russia, and Erdogan is buying the similar technology reactors from Russia.
> Iran produced the fucking Antonov corpses, Turkey is going to the same.
> Iran trusted Russia to buy S-300, and Turkey wants to buy its copy from China.
> Iran supported Shiite terrorist groups, Erdogan is doing the same in Syria with Sunni groups.
> Iranian leader wants to be the Vali Faqih of muslims, Erdogan wants to be the new caliph.
> Iran is getting more screwed by daily islamization of laws, the same process is repeated in Turkey.
> Iran is having a negative GDP growth rate, the same goes for Turkey.
> Iran is the First/second biggest prison of reporters in the world, Turkey is the second/First one.
> There are tens/hundreds of billion of money laundering, ... in Iran, the same is true for Turkey.
> ...
> Yet those idiots think that they are any different from each other.
> 
> I am not only talking about xenon.



Well, seems like I am one of those idiots. Although, I'm not denying the things you just said, you are right in most of them, about the silly ambitions of Erdogan, constant Islamization of Turkey and its increasing authoritarian tendencies, its involvement in shady businesses with shady organizations, etc...

But I believe that Iran is too extreme of an example to compare Turkey with. It is just unfair to say something like they aren't any different. Not only the political system and political culture is different but the mentality of the two people are fundamentally different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> There is a thread in Europe section which is locked after page 10 or so. You can ask telkon as well. Although I don't care for their own childish behaviour anymore.


Mate, you do this all the time...you say something but offer no proof. I'm not believing it and i'm not gonna waste my time by searching non-existent posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

xenon54 said:


> Which insult did i use against Azerbaijan, your claiming things here, be a man and support your claims.



No one here is man besides me.



Sinan said:


> Mate, you do this all the time...you say something but offer no proof. I'm not believing it and i'm not gonna waste my time by searching non-existent posts.



He needs sexual affection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

What was the argument about?


----------



## Armstrong

TurAr said:


> Well, seems like I am one of those idiots. Although, I'm not denying the things you just said, you are right in most of them, about the silly ambitions of Erdogan, constant Islamization of Turkey and its increasing authoritarian tendencies, its involvement in shady businesses with shady organizations, etc...
> 
> But I believe that Iran is too extreme of an example to compare Turkey with. It is just unfair to say something like they aren't any different. Not only the political system and political culture is different but the mentality of the two people are fundamentally different.



I've heard about this alleged 'Islamization' of Turkiye under Erdogan - Can you give me some examples of it ?


----------



## rmi5

TurAr said:


> Well, seems like I am one of those idiots. Although, I'm not denying the things you just said, you are right in most of them, about the silly ambitions of Erdogan, constant Islamization of Turkey and its increasing authoritarian tendencies, its involvement in shady businesses with shady organizations, etc...
> 
> But I believe that Iran is too extreme of an example to compare Turkey with. It is just unfair to say something like they aren't any different. Not only the political system and political culture is different but the mentality of the two people are fundamentally different.



The difference is about what they inherited(Ataturk vs semi-religious Mohamad Reza Shah) and the amount of time that Islamists have been in power(2 decades more for Iran). Laws of universe are the same everywhere my friend. Give AKP 2-3 more decades and they will become the exact copy of each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, you do this all the time...you say something but offer no proof. I'm not believing it and i'm not gonna waste my time by searching non-existent posts.


Bro you also saw that discussion, try to remember, did you see a insult against Azerbaijan there?



TurAr said:


> What was the argument about?


Basically about Turkish-Azeri relations, i didnt agree with him on a couple points, since then he started to lie about me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SouI

Armstrong said:


> I've heard about this alleged 'Islamization' of Turkiye under Erdogan - Can you give me some examples of it ?


It is non-existing, all he did was removing the ban of wearing head wearings, and that is all about it.

The irony is that, even europeans praised this action whereas the opposition again opposed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Falcon29 said:


> No one here is man besides me.


 


> He needs sexual affection.


I'll need lots of it  


I need to go ...
see you guys later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Armstrong said:


> I've heard about this alleged 'Islamization' of Turkiye under Erdogan - Can you give me some examples of it ?



It is a process in the making. You can just google it, there are hundereds of thousands of articles on it.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Bro you also saw that discussion, try to remember, did you see a insult against Azerbaijan there?


I have not seen.....i know you won't insult Azerbaijan....there is no way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

TurAr said:


> It is a process in the making. You can just google it, there are hundereds of thousands of articles on it.



I did read a couple of them but they seemed to be more infused with 'rhetoric' than anything concrete and none of them quoted any examples of what policies Erdogan adopted or laws he made that could be characterized as Islamization. 

I got the impression that the AKP is like the Republican Party of the US i.e they're Socially Conservative on some issues but other than that they didn't really come across as a Religious party !


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I have not seen.....i know you won't insult Azerbaijan....there is no way.


You even gave thanks in that thread, i found it, im going to post it since @rmi5 is too afraid of posting it, now find the insult agains Azerbaijan if you have time and will.

Kasparov: Putin can start aggressive actions in Azerbaijan | Page 4


@TurAr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouI

TurAr said:


> It is a process in the making. You can just google it, there are hundereds of thousands of articles on it.



State only 1 example of law, or even 'law motion' that would be accepted as 'islamization'.

He made the country more secular and less Islamic, considering that he even removed the ban of having sex with women other than your legal wife.


----------



## TurAr

Armstrong said:


> I did read a couple of them but they seemed to be more infused with 'rhetoric' than anything concrete and none of them quoted any examples of what policies Erdogan adopted or laws he made that could be characterized as Islamization.
> 
> I got the impression that the AKP is like the Republican Party of the US i.e they're Socially Conservative on some issues but other than that they didn't really come across as a Religious party !



I really don't feel like getting into such discussion.

Religious Affairs to receive larger budget share than 11 major ministries - LOCAL

Just accept this as one of the better examples of thousands of others that I can come up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satrap

mostafa sandaleshunam ke iranie


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> You even gave thanks in that thread, i found it, im going to post it since @rmi5 is too afraid of posting it, now find the insult agains Azerbaijan if you have time and will.
> 
> Kasparov: Putin can start aggressive actions in Azerbaijan | Page 4
> 
> 
> @TurAr



 

That one ! 

You were civil throughout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> That one !
> 
> You were civil throughout.


You dont need to agree with your counterpart thats a normal thing in a discussion but going personal and spreading rumors and lies about him only because he didnt agree is just unfair to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

xenon54 said:


> You even gave thanks in that thread, i found it, im going to post it since @rmi5 is too afraid of posting it, now find the insult agains Azerbaijan if you have time and will.
> 
> Kasparov: Putin can start aggressive actions in Azerbaijan | Page 4
> 
> 
> @TurAr



Obviously he was having a bad day  From what I can tell @Armstrong was at the recieving end of his anger more than Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@rmi5

There are 14 posts of Xenon in that thread;


> 1-)
> Russia is pushed against the wall, Turkey is the only big country left in western sphere where you can do businees, Turkey definately has the advantage here, i dont see Russia controlling anything except crimea.
> 
> Or how do you explain the surprise discount on gas Putin promised to Turkey?
> 
> 2-)
> Wait, do you say Israel will be a bigger help to Azerbaijan than Turkey in a war against Russia, did i understand it correctly?
> 
> 3-)
> Well, good luck then, i have nothing more to add if you really think Turkey isnt already doing this since years.
> 
> Dont forget to tell us how many volunteers Israel sent to you if a war happens.
> 
> Rüzgar Birliyi - Vikipediya
> 
> 4-)
> No need to be unfriendly to Armstrong, he is one of the nices persons in PDF.
> 
> Dude i like you and dont want to offend you and other Azeri brothers that why in not going to drag this any further, just so you know, Turkish suport to Azerbaijan goes beyond every other country, favouring Israel over Turkey regarding help to Azerbaijan is laughable to say the least.
> 
> 5-)
> As is said, im not going to drag this any further, there are things you dont know about, it would be different if you could read Turkish since not everything between Turkey and Azerbaijan is being published in english.
> Ofcourse Pakistan is on Azeri side but Turkey is the biggest supporter of Azerbaijan, be it political or military.
> 
> 6-)
> Bro this whole discussion is ridiculous, i mean show me another exsample of a country that represents the citizens of another country in his consulates worldwide as if they were their own citizens, thats how deep the bond between Turkey and Azerbaijan is, Turkey is supporting Azerbaijan wherever it can, claiming something else is unfair, not to mention comparing it to Israel thats only behind business.
> 
> 7-)
> The pipeline from Russia is not a treat to Azerbaijan at all, it wouldnt be the first pipeline from Russia to Turkey, the current projects between Turkey and Azerbaijan will be realized and much more cooperation will follow im dead sure.
> 
> About Turkemens, yes the goverment was slow with help and we all went berzerk (with we i mean people in Turkey) about it if you remember, but its not true to claim they did nothing, they got secret weapon deliverys which was declared as delivery to isis by international media after it got uncovered by our own military btw, they have been offered refugee in Turkey, and built a camp inside Iraq.
> 
> About Azeri flags, it was FIFA that forbid it to avoid a political scandal, the treatment of the collected flags from fans which we also consider it as our honor was indeed shameful and got heavily critisized by left and right.
> 
> Turkey is unconditionally ready to share everything regarding military tech with Azerbaijan, ofcourse we cant supply them with all their needs but we do what we can and we are improving in many fields regarding military tech, Azerbaijan will get all of this if they want it once its aviable, there wont be any weapon system Turkey wouldnt give to Azerbaijan, i would bet my head off for this.
> Not to mention sharing NATO standart military schooling and helping building up a army structure.
> 
> After indepence from Soviet union many instituions in Azerbaijan be it regarding state or economy was built up with Turkeys help, the first that comes to my mind is Azercell, Azerbaijans biggest phone company which was established in cooperation with Turkcell, there are many more exsamples which i dont even know.
> 
> Other thing is Turkey is also supporting Azerbaijan in international politics no matter what topic and trying to represent Azerbaijani interests as much as possible and would oppose any decision against Azeris.
> 
> The question is, why did we all this? Not because Azerbaijan is any other caucasus state, it is something special for us, there are surely also economic interests behind it but its not reason enought for all this.
> 
> Now can you say Israel is doing all this for Azerbaijan? No you cant, because all Israel did is selling you weapon systems and buying your oil, thats by far not enough to even compare it to Turkish support.
> 
> *Im very uncomfortable to mention all this and i wish i could hold my promise not to drag this any further* and believe me i still hold myself back and deleted some parts just not to be offensive but what you are claiming here is like a slap in our face.
> 
> 
> And how exactly does it act against Azerbaijans interests? Turkey is a relatively big country with increasing enegy hunger, add also that Turkey wants to become a hub for Gas supply to Europe, why would Turkey refuse such a offer?
> If Tanap was cancelled for the sake of Russians then i would understand your concerns but every once a year we hear about a new project between Turkey and Azerbaijan, there is absolutely no reson for you to be worried.
> Besides Turkey having something to pressure Russia in case of a war with Armenia is only positive for Azerbaijan.
> 
> Turkish governor blocks police search on Syria-bound truck reportedly carrying weapons - LOCAL
> 
> 
> Turkmen refugees in Turkey:
> 
> Syrian Turkmen seek refuge in Turkey Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> Camp for Turkmens:
> 
> Turkey builds camp for Iraqi Turkmen refugees | Turkey Agenda
> 
> 
> 
> FIFA bans Azeri flags at Turkey -Armenia football match - PanARMENIAN.Net
> 
> Which part of it is surprising?
> For me it is not, its naturally.
> 
> Well, I disagree with this one. When Azerbaijan got sanctioned by Europeans, Turkey did nothing to oppose it, or did not try to receive arms exports license from europeans.
> What exactly could Turkey do to stop Europe from imposing sanctions? Turkey itself got sanctioned and couldnt do anything against it, hell even Russia tasted it.
> 
> Bro, I fully know how jewish lobby in USA has started to help Azerbaijani ambassador to have lobby power in USA. In the recent visit of Azerbaijan ambassador to east coast cities, he was accompanied by the Israeli ambassador, and he was introduced to jewish community in each city in order for receiving their help for Azerbaijan.  Israel has far more lobby power than Turkey in the world. BTW, I don't know what else you expected from Israel to do for us?
> Israel has more lobby power thats true but what did they do for Azerbaijan exactly? Turkey on the other hand always defended Azerbaijan at every opportunity.
> 
> I am a realistic person, dude. Although I can write many nice words in a 24/7 basis, but I prefer to write bitter truth as well.
> I dont want your nice words just be fair, im sure every Azeri here in forum except you will agree with me about what i wrote above because they know the reality between Azeri-Turkish relations. Small incidents like you mentioned to prove why Israel is more reliable than Turkey will happen but it will stay a small incident that wont drive us apart.
> 
> Your unconditional trust in Israel and hate for Turkeys goverment makes you biased, sry to say this but it is what it is.
> 
> 9-)
> I on my part dont have the smallest doubt about Turkish Azeri brotherhood.
> 
> 10-)
> Thats what that guy is claiming, nothing with Azerbaijan will be cancelled, not for the sake of Russians.
> 
> Camps inside Iraq? right? That's what I was saying. BTW, no arm is sent to Turkmens, at all.
> Yeah helping wherever they need it, its not like Turkmens who seek refugee in Turkey will be denied, there are already Turkmen refugees in Turkey.
> 
> And Turkmens got no weapons because the convoy was stopped by military who thought it was weapon smuggling because it was a covered mission by intelligence.
> 
> 
> That's just a lame excuse as I said before. BTW, I have seen no law to throw our flag into trash bin.
> No its the reason why it was collected in the first place, and it was not a trash bin but a box for collecting the flags which still was the wrong way to do it but i already wrote about the reaction.
> People clashed with police just not to give Azeri flag away and got tear gassed, as i said you just look at the things as it fits you.
> 
> 
> You are comparing 2 unrelated cases. So, how can Israel use western tech and sell to us, but you get trapped in sanctions? Think about it.
> Is it our fault? Israel can even do things that can be considered as war crimes, such as violating UN resolutions and get avay with it.
> 
> What opportunity?
> I have seen countless speeches of Erdogan where he is defending Azerbaijan, even in Europe.
> 
> 
> OK, sorry dude, but you cannot handle serious discussions and get emotional and personal. Better to only contact each other in chill threads.
> You still didnt answered how Israel is more reliable in helping Azerbaijan than Turkey even thought Turkey did thousand times more for Azerbaijan that Israel, no bro i think i can handle it quite good, and yes i got emotional, how could i not by such a dissapointing claim?
> 
> About other Azeri members, I just want to burst your delusion bubble(if there is any), and tell you that I doubt if half of them have a more positive view than me regarding your government.
> Well, two of them who read it agreed already.
> 
> Bro i just tell you that you will be dissapointed if you really think Israel can replace Turkey for Azerbaijan regarding Karabakh, you are dead wrong.
> 
> 11-)
> Bro dont jump into that blaming train, thats what i meant with im holding back with replys because i dont wanna reply in same fashion as rmi5, Azerbaijan isnt able to do anything for these people, they arent to blame and their reaction is understandable.
> 
> 12-)
> No hes is just making a guess what might happen in future no fact in it, as i said no project with Azeris is going to be cancelled for the sake of Russians.
> 
> Operation Entebbe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Even though operation entebbe was successfull and deserves to be applauded for its well execution i dont think Israelis will do anything near as this for Azeris, if you seriously believe Israel will do anything in favour of Azeris without seeking any profit behind it then your living in delusion.
> 
> 
> Dude, what I am saying is the bitter truth.
> No your claiming things that turns out to be wrong.
> 
> 13-)
> Well nothing is cancelled or did i miss something?
> 
> Come on man ... is it supposed to be a joke? intelligence agency in every single country of the world can solve such issue with two phone calls in less than 10 minutes. If not, you need to throw both of them out .
> The problem is its still a illegal weapon smuggling and the fact that the weapons were heading to Turkmens to fight Isis doesnt change anything, now there is a investigation about it.
> Things would have ended different if they had openly declared the weapon support for Turkmens just as Germany did to Pesh but at that time hostage crisis was there and isis wanted to attack Suleyman Shah Tomb which on the other hand would make it silly to do so.
> 
> What it has to do with my comment?
> Just pointing out why your comment doesnt make sense.
> 
> What hypocrisy? The case is very simple. Turkey is driving in the wrong way. So, she should not expect EU, and USA to be in favor of her. That's really simple. It is called simple common sense.
> Also, I don't have non-sense anti-semitism sentiments.
> It is a hypocricy if Europe allows the country X to export their weapons with European parts to a sanctioned country but forbids it to the country Y.
> And bro dont play the anti-semitism card to me, im immune against it since im the first one to oppose any kind af racism and facism.
> 
> Why should israel do such things for us?  We already have an intelligence agency and special forces for such cases.
> BTW, I don't remember Turkey to sell us cobras freely. No one is supposed to have business with no profits.
> Then i dont know what you are expecting from Israel to do for Azerbaijan what Turkey didnt do already, and the fact that you ignore all the things what Turkey did for Azerbaijan is, well, i dont know what i should call it.
> 
> 
> Bro look im going to end this here, im tired of repeating myself, i feel like we are in a discussion in Iranian section, you are a member i like but you are not objective, your hate for Turkish goverment makes you blind for all the things Turkey did, doing and trying to do for Azerbaijan, you dont do a favor to anyone with this behavior and you obviously dont wanna accept how wrong you are with these claims.
> 
> I dont wanna have bad blood with you, i dont know maybe your angry at me now which i hope not, im not angry at you but im honest with you, you are biased on certain things and even come up with ridiculous claims to back your wrong arguments.
> Lets end it here before any Azeri brother gets mad because of our discussion i shouldnt have dragged it that far in the first place, we the people and the Turkish Republic wants only the best for our brothers, good night.
> 
> 14-)
> That backward state has a higher GDP per capita than China, just for info



And not a single insult towards Azeris or Azerbaijan..... I can't recognize you anymore....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

TurAr said:


> Obviously he was having a bad day  From what I can tell @Armstrong was at the recieving end of his anger more than Turkey


Well that bad day lasted till recently where he called Turkey a terrorist country and made Turks responsible for Armenian-Azerbaijan conflict.

Look buddy, i actually decided to ignore him but its just going too far, what i know is in 2013 he was Iranian just start reading this very thread from first page and see it yourself, in 2014 he became Azeri, 2015 might be the year of India who knows, decide yourself if its worth to listen to this person.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> Well that bad day lasted till recently where he called Turkey a terrorist country and made Turks responsible for Armenian-Azerbaijan conflict.
> 
> Look buddy, i actually decided to ignore him but its just going too far, what i know is in 2013 he was Iranian just start reading this very thread from first page and see it yourself, in 2014 he became Azeri, 2015 might be the year of India who knows, decide yourself.



He does that from time to time; remember his Anti-Pakistan tirade where he went from being extremely Anti-Iran to being more Ayatollah than the Ayatollahs just because I replied to some random Iranian's Anti-Pakistan vitriol without abusing or insulting Iran mind you !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

xenon54 said:


> Well that bad day lasted till recently where he called Turkey a terrorist country and made Turks responsible for Armenian-Azerbaijan conflict.
> 
> Look buddy, i actually decided to ignore him but its just going too far, what i know is in 2013 he was Iranian just start reading this very thread from first page and see it yourself, in 2014 he became Azeri, 2015 might be the year of India who knows, decide yourself if its worth to listen to this person.



Okay, that might be too much but, şimdi kimse de Türkiye hiçbir şekilde, dolaylı ya da dolaysız hiçbir terör örgütüne destek vermemiştir diyemez.

Yeah, I remember the times he used Iranian flag, nothing wrong about it since he was born there. I don't remember him being a mullah fanboy though. You are being a bit unfair. Let's just say he was having a tough day and leave it at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

TurAr said:


> Okay, that might be too much but, şimdi kimse de Türkiye hiçbir şekilde, dolaylı ya da dolaysız hiçbir terör örgütüne destek vermemiştir diyemez.
> 
> Yeah, I remember the times he used Iranian flag, nothing wrong about it since he was born there. I don't remember him being a mullah fanboy though. You are being a bit unfair. Let's just say he was having a tough day and leave it at that.


Look i really dont care as long as he stops spreading lies about me, i just cant stand slander thats all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> Look i really dont care as long as he stops spreading lies about me, i just cant stand slander thats all.



Oh come on slander is a good thing !  

Or do you expect me to stop cracking Merkel and Xenon jokes too now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> Oh come on slander is a good thing !
> 
> Or do you expect me to stop cracking Merkel and Xenon jokes too now ?


Replace Merkel with Kate Upton and you can makes jokes as much as you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> Replace Merkel with Kate Upton and you can makes jokes as much as you want.



Any idea why @Sinan is giving me the silent treatment ?


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> Any idea why @Sinan is giving me the silent treatment ?


How about asking a question to get a reply?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

xenon54 said:


> Look i really dont care as long as he stops spreading lies about me, i just cant stand slander thats all.



Right  I just can't think negatively about rmi no matter what he said. He reminds me of @Ir.Tab. such a nice dude he was

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

TurAr said:


> Right  I just can't think negatively about rmi no matter what he said. He reminds me of @Ir.Tab. such a nice dude he was


Talking about him, where the hell is he, i really miss him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Armstrong said:


> Any idea why @Sinan is giving me the silent treatment ?


Sorry bro i missed it.


Armstrong said:


> Not me ?



You need an invitation, don't you.  

YOu have a place among our head bro, always welcomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

xenon54 said:


> Talking about him, where the hell is he, i really miss him.



I miss @Deno !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

xenon54 said:


> Talking about him, where the hell is he, i really miss him.



@Sinan too apparently. Seems he wrote to his profile on wednesday. I don't know where he is, he just left... 



Armstrong said:


> I miss @Deno !



Yeah, Deno too. Good times...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Armstrong said:


> I miss @Deno !





TurAr said:


> @Sinan too apparently. Seems he wrote to his profile on wednesday. I don't know where he is, he just left...


Two really good people, i enjoyed the input of Deno and Ir.Tab. but unfortunately Deno left just as i joined, too bad i lurked around too long without signing up. 
At least i enjoyed talks with ir.tab even thought not for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

TurAr said:


> Right  I just can't think negatively about rmi no matter what he said. He reminds me of @Ir.Tab. such a nice dude he was





xenon54 said:


> Talking about him, where the hell is he, i really miss him.



Lol, talking about @Ir.tab







Adını dağlara taşlara yazasım var, o kadar özledim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Lol, talking about @Ir.tab
> 
> View attachment 195829
> 
> 
> Adını dağlara taşlara yazasım var, o kadar özledim.


Hopefully he is ok, everything else isnt important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Anyway, we showed dem Iranians the power of Turks once again by invading their Chill thread. 

I'm off, you guys have a good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

satrap said:


> mostafa sandaleshunam ke iranie


Haman here again....with his only god knows numbered account.....that won't be long until he starts to troll in our section..... 

Seriously, Haman go study your lessons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

TurAr said:


> I'm off, you guys have a good night.


Night everyone, i also wasted enough time, gotta sleep.


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> I've decided to resign as a moderator and I have a very good suggestion for my replacement. Hope you guys accept it.
> 
> First I told @The SiLent crY and unfortunately he didn't accept, but now I have @rahi2357 in mind, he is by far one of the calmest and best members here, and one of the most reasonable ones indeed. I'm a bit busy and I've been a Mod for too long, he is much better than me and also truly a neutral guy and based on my experience, he is made for this.
> 
> @rahi2357 bro, this is not a compliment or _taarof_, I seriously mean it. Will you just do me a favor and accept this? Of course we'll put it to vote, but I'm certain that almost all other Iranian members see you as the best candidate, you are the one bro.
> 
> Of course if you accept it, I'll have to also talk to Webmaster and then it all depends on him to answer.
> 
> Kholase age shoma ghabul koni besiar mamnunet misham va lotfe bozorgi be man kardi, be har hal in bakhsh be Mod niaz dare va hame midunim che juri mishe bedune Mod, kholase nazare mosbatet ro elam kon dadash  man montazeram.


Wow . come on . It's my pleasure but i have to refuse your offer without any _taarof _ bro. And you better change your decision . here is the situation :





And we all know it. without you our section ends up with " left *or* right " and not " left *and* right " 

aval mamnoon az lotfi ke be man daari ama vaghean intor nist inja ozvaaye behtar az man ziad hast bedoone tarof migam masalan @New va kheyli doostane dige va man rastesho bekhay shayad akharin ozve in forum basham ke bekhad mod beshe choon midonam mod boodan oonam bara Iranian section joz badbakhti nadare  ama shoma aadat kardi dige va bara modiriat e in section shoma az hameye ozvha bedoone shak behtar va ba tajrobe tari va ino khoda shahede rok migamo nemikham paaskariy e hendoone konam .

AMA bara oon moshkelati ke migi vaght nadario inha ham rahhayi hast. shoma aziz jan be vaghte ziadi bara modiriate section niaz *nadari* oon chizi ke ba'zi member ha hey negh mizanan o azat mikhan ine ke ye* post deletere* shabane roozi bashi ke inam bara* hich membere digeyi* ghaabele anjam nist . ama in ham ba inke khaasteye maghooli nist raahi daare . masalan agar shoma baradari ya ye trusted friend daashte bashi passwordeto bedi behesh va in ekhtiaro behesh bedi ke tooye ba'zi sa@ haye moshakhas faghat postaye trolling ro pak kone ya agar emkanesh hast az webmaster bekhay ke ye ozve dige in emkano (faghat edite posthaye trolling dar sa@ hayi ke shoma nisti ) ro betoone anjam bede ( mesle moavene kalantar.. )

baz ham migam bara hame behtare ke shoma edame bedi ( va ba arze sharmandegi roye man aslan hesab baz nakon ) ama agar esrar dari ke ravand democratic bashe  ekhtiar ba shomast mitooni candidahaye behtar az man ke kam nistan peyda koni ya khodeshoon elaam konan mikhan candida shan ba'd ray giri konim.... VALI shartesh ine shoma ham bayad candida shi vagarna oon entekhabato tahrim mikonim  AASHE KASHKE KHAALATE BOKHORI PAATE NAKHORI PAATE

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> @haman10 talking about dignity.
> 
> View attachment 195815
> 
> 
> We were good with all Iranians a year ago.....until some Turkish poster discovered that a particular Iranian poster was talking behind our backs while smiling to our faces....that day Turkish-Iranian relationship turned downwards....
> 
> *All because of one particular guy. *


 
That was one of a kind buddy. I do remeber it still. A Turkish man's arrow in a liar's eye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Full Moon said:


> That was one of a kind buddy. I do remeber it still. A Turkish man's arrow in a liar's eye!



Don't oppress my bro Haman. 

Or else I'll go on Arab cursing rampage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> You even gave thanks in that thread, i found it, im going to post it since @rmi5 is too afraid of posting it, now find the insult agains Azerbaijan if you have time and will.
> 
> Kasparov: Putin can start aggressive actions in Azerbaijan | Page 4
> 
> 
> @TurAr



Afraid of what? like what you are going to do, big man?!!! 
I am just trying to ignore stupids; hence enjoy my time in the forum.



xenon54 said:


> Well that bad day lasted till recently where he called Turkey a terrorist country and made Turks responsible for Armenian-Azerbaijan conflict.
> 
> Look buddy, i actually decided to ignore him but its just going too far, what i know is in 2013 he was Iranian just start reading this very thread from first page and see it yourself, in 2014 he became Azeri, 2015 might be the year of India who knows, decide yourself if its worth to listen to this person.



Look keyboard worrier, do you want to waste your time in talking behind others back like a seven years old bitch who feels proud of ******* others? I don't care, but if you talk on my behind, I'll change my attitude.
@Sinan I think you thanked his post, so it's not an insulting post with your standards?
Anyways, I always knew that you turkish people are just faking to be our friends, and in reality you are no different than your government who seeks his own interest, so honestly I was not surprised since I knew your nature from day 1.
About calling turkish government as a terrorist government, that's a fact which is brighter than sun in a sunny day. No need for me to repeat it each time. But as far as Armenian genocide is concerned, sorry that I don't have double standard. I have something which is called honor, which does not let me deny existence of such crimes, even if it was done by our ancestors, let alone some people in hundreds of miles away.


-------------------------


@Serpentine Ageh shoma resign koni, ehtemaalesh ziyaad hast ke digeh hich mod e Irani ye digeh ra ghaboul nakonan. Hamin baazi ra be section e turkey ham daashtan dar miaavordan. hattaa ageh Surenas ham mod besheh, behtar az in hast ke in section mod nadaashteh baasheh.
Albatteh man ba @rahi2357 movafegham ke aadam e miyaaneh ro baayad entekhaab besheh. ham @New ham @rahi2357 gozineh haye khoubi hastand, gar che be nazar e man, dar sharaayet e fe'li, behtar hast ke khodet bemouni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Sinan said:


> And not a single insult towards Azeris or Azerbaijan..... I can't recognize you anymore....



Xenon is a very friendly guy , never seen him insult anyone ,even when anyone insults him, he keeps calm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Serpentine said:


> Oh come on, that's not the reason man. It'd be too childish.
> 
> I don't know honestly, @Hakan, can you please explain?


This haman guy started trolling in our section today with this:







Keep in mind that he has said this in the past when he was on one of his trolling sprees threatening to troll even more:






In response to his post about the air defence project I gave him a pre warning given his history and told him not to play around and then some new account comes and posts this:






Here is hamans new account just created today:





satrap

@al-Hasani please list his other accounts.

@Serpentine
Basically I have no mercy for any Iranian accounts in our sections with low post counts who post insulting or trolling type comments. This is based on the behavior of people like haman and moshenam. I suggest you to tell your "new" guys to stay away from our section unless they want to be banned if I see any insulting content from them. Also I am not afraid to ban haman myself for having multiple accounts because what I am saying is fact and everyone knows it. I have banned several turkish multiple account users aswell, turkish members know that.

It would be a different situation if people were making accounts to joke around or whatever and not cause any damage but people like haman and moshenam are causing damage.

Unfortunately this is the reality we are dealing with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Hakan said:


> This haman guy started trolling in our section today with this:


you are just mad , cause i stated some ugly facts about your country there 



Hakan said:


> In response to his post about the air defence project I gave him a pre warning given his history and told him not to play around and then some new account comes and posts this:


What does this have to do with mohammad dx ?

why did you ban him ? how did you conclude from those posts that Mohammad_dx is my double account ? 



Hakan said:


> Here is hamans new account just created today:


What a pathetic accusation .

I'll follow this from now on in GHQ . look buddy i'm not a fanboy like you , ok ? i am a grown up man with 3 times more education than you , alright ? i have no need to create any other account than this , cause this one ROCKS to the hell . 



Hakan said:


> Basically I have no mercy for any Iranian accounts in our sections with low post counts who post insulting or trolling type comments. This is based on the behavior of people like haman and moshenam. I suggest you to tell your "new" guys to stay away from our section unless they want to be banned if I see any insulting content from them. Also I am not afraid to ban haman myself for having multiple accounts because what I am saying is fact and everyone knows it. I have banned several turkish multiple account users aswell, turkish members know that.
> 
> It would be a different situation if people were making accounts to joke around or whatever and not cause any damage but people like haman and moshenam are causing damage.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the reality we are dealing with.


We've got a badA$$ over here 

ban me and see the consequences like the last time  what you are saying is the "fact" and everyone knows it ?  alright then buddy , i think @WebMaster can decide on that couldn't he ?

calm down now  everythings cool . those were just some little facts about turkey  i've got some more if your people play with me .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Hakan said:


> This haman guy started trolling in our section today with this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 195867
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that he has said this in the past when he was on one of his trolling sprees threatening to troll even more:
> 
> View attachment 195873
> 
> 
> In response to his post about the air defence project I gave him a pre warning given his history and told him not to play around and then some new account comes and posts this:
> 
> View attachment 195874
> 
> 
> Here is hamans new account just created today:
> View attachment 195877
> 
> 
> satrap
> 
> @al-Hasani please list his other accounts.
> 
> @Serpentine
> Basically I have no mercy for any Iranian accounts in our sections with low post counts who post insulting or trolling type comments. This is based on the behavior of people like haman and moshenam. I suggest you to tell your "new" guys to stay away from our section unless they want to be banned if I see any insulting content from them. Also I am not afraid to ban haman myself for having multiple accounts because what I am saying is fact and everyone knows it. I have banned several turkish multiple account users aswell, turkish members know that.
> 
> It would be a different situation if people were making accounts to joke around or whatever and not cause any damage but people like haman and moshenam are causing damage.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the reality we are dealing with.



Mate, above post shows that he will not stop.

Were you following the forum when we dealt with Safriz at the time ? Let's deal with the Haman with the similar method.
Creating Multi accounts just to troll is no joke. Neptune at the time discussed the Safriz issue with the other moderators and they handed a perma-ban to Safriz.



rmi5 said:


> Anyways, I always knew that you turkish people are just faking to be our friends, and in reality you are no different than your government who seeks his own interest, so honestly I was not surprised since I knew your nature from day 1.


Azeris are our brothers...and they will remain our brothers forever.

You however is no longer one of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@rmi5
Salam, shoma to military.ir ozvi?mikham ye chizi behet begam.

@Serpentine
Mesle shoma, manam migam age qarar bashe kasi mod she, @The SiLent crY Va @rahi2357 faghat monaseban.age mishe mod bemun.

...............
I see lots of butthurts that are desperately looking for @haman10 's ban.congratulations on this bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> I see lots my butthurts that are desperately looking for @haman10 's ban.congratulations on this bro.


Tnx bro 

anytime 

my exams are finished and i'm studying a not-so-important course of psychology for 1 month till the end of esfand 

so expect some more of this 

BTW @kollang @Serpentine i've opened a thread in GHQ about these accusation , lets see where that goes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Tnx bro
> 
> anytime
> 
> my exams are finished and i'm studying a not-so-important course of psychology for 1 month till the end of esfand
> 
> so expect some more of this


I can see that their whole section is no match to you.thats why they are crying us a river for your ban.they cant counter you in a civil way and thats why they carry out cheap racist insults.hopefully I will join you from 20 e Esfand so keep up the great job.

I hope @Hakan will be held responsible if his accusation turn out to be a lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> I can see that their whole section is no match to you.thats why they are crying us a river for your ban.they can counter you in a civil way and thats why the carry out cheap racist insults.hopefully I will join you from 20 e Esfand so keep up the great job.



Kollang i like you...you are brainless but you are not two faced like someone else.


----------



## haman10

@kollang :

i'll make them cry for apology :






@WebMaster @Horus 

@Hakan should apologize for his false accusations in a troll-manner . if he thought i have multiple accounts he should have raised the issue with @WebMaster .

instead he banned @mohamad_dx for no apparent reason .

they accused him of being @SOHEIL too  pathetic i guess 






please unban @mohamad_dx , he has done nothing .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Kollang i like you...you are brainless but you are not two faced like someone else.


How come I am a brainless while your countrymen always ask me to solve their mathematic problems?and how come your friend called me "a real brain" ?

I love it when you become crazy and insult people around for no reason. I hope @Serpentine and @Horus give you a good lesson for calling me a "brainless"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> How come I am a brainless while your countrymen always ask me to solve their mathematic problems?and how come your friend called me "a real brain" ?
> 
> I love it when you become crazy and insult people around for no reason. I hope @Serpentine and @Horus give you a good lesson for calling me a "brainless"


Dude !! 

comparing IRANians to other nationals except japenese and some other countries in intel. is mere stupidity 

And they cry why its iran who has the highest rate of scientific advancement 

Multiply his IQ 5X and its somehow near your IQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> You may solve mathematics problems but clearly your judging skills are clouded.


I don't need to prove myself and I am not even going to teach you the mental requirements for solving a mathematic problem that You have never solved a similar one before.so whatever makes you happy.

And please stop quoting me because honetly I dont like you nor most of your countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@kollang : the leech was so coward that he removed his Posts that contained personal insults 

what to a expect from a turk ? 

@Horus can you retain his posts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> I don't need to prove myself and I am not even going to teach you the mental requirements for solving a mathematic problem that *You have never solved a similar one before.so whatever makes you happy.*



Still judging skill clouded. 

In your whole country you don't have single mechanical engineer who can do a CFD anaylsis for comfort HVAC.









Go cry me river and don't compare me or my country with pathetic yourselves. I'm out.



haman10 said:


> @kollang : the leech was so coward that he removed his Posts that contained personal insults
> 
> what to a expect from a turk ?



I didn't want to drag this any further....since your fate is certain. 

That post didn't contain any insults. I'm not you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> I'm out.


this is literally the 10th time that you have been "OUT" 

again : don't let the door hit you on the way out .



Sinan said:


> In your whole country you don't have single mechanical engineer who can do a CFD anaylsis for comfort HVAC.


yeah ok .

good boy .



Sinan said:


> .since your fate is certain.


i am gonna be around  

don't worry  you're "out" anyways 

why do you care

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> @kollang : the leech was so coward that he removed his Posts that contained personal insults
> 
> what to a expect from a turk ?
> 
> @Horus can you retain his posts ?


@Sinan

Is being coward what you taught from the English puppet aka ataturk?



Sinan said:


> Still judging skill clouded.
> 
> In your whole country you don't have single mechanical engineer who can do a CFD anaylsis for comfort HVAC.
> View attachment 195927
> View attachment 195928
> 
> 
> Go cry me river and don't compare me or my country with pathetic yourselves. I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to drag this any further....since your fate is certain.
> 
> That post didn't contain any insults. I'm not you.


OK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TurAr

Wow. The circle jerk of the mentally challanged people is unbearably stupid 



kollang said:


> I don't need to prove myself and *I am not even going to teach you the mental requirements for solving a mathematic problem that You have never solved a similar one before*.so whatever makes you happy.
> 
> And please stop quoting me because honetly I dont like you nor most of your countrymen.


----------



## kollang

TurAr said:


> Wow. The circle jerk of the mentally challanged people is unbearably stupid


An Idiot out,another one in

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

TurAr said:


> Wow. The circle jerk of the mentally challanged people is unbearably stupid


You're an oxymoron to Medical science , you literally should NOT be able to post anything and make a proper sentence .

But , here you are against all odds . keep it up buddy .



kollang said:


> An Idiot out,another one in


No end to The circle jerk of the mentally challenged people .


yeah its challenged BTW  



TurAr said:


> challanged

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> yeah ok .
> 
> good boy .


Out of arguments as always... 


haman10 said:


> i am gonna be around
> 
> don't worry  you're "out" anyways
> 
> why do you care


Because you came and troll in our section.



kollang said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Is being coward what you taught from the English puppet aka ataturk?



Sun is purple, seas are red....you kollang never make sense.



haman10 said:


> this is literally the 10th time that you have been "OUT"
> 
> again : don't let the door hit you on the way out .


For the time being...


And what happened to all smart and intelligence boys out in this thread after seeing Ansys simulations...did cat eat your tongue.....


----------



## kollang

@Sinan 

Smartie, you were OUT, last time I checked.what happened?Ah,I really pity you.you are probably annoying from a mental disease.

Darling do yourself a favor and leave this section for good.you are geting nothing but embarrassment and shame.no one here likes you nor wants to talk to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Smartie, you were OUT, last time I checked.what happened?Ah,I really pity you.you are probably annoying from a mental disease.
> 
> Darling do yourself a favor and leave this section for good.you are geting nothing but embarrassment and shame.no one here likes you nor wants to talk to you.


I tried to communicate with a guy...regarding on his claims about a Turkish "scholar"....later i came to regretting to talk with this guy and deleted all of my comments....*although i deleted all of my comments some irrelevant people mentioned me*.... i replied them.....  ....

What is the part that you don't understand "for the time being"... ???

Keep talking about me, i'm gonna come and give you guys more spanking. And I don't need to create doubles, triples to make my point unlike you.....


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Azeris are our brothers...and they will remain our brothers forever.
> 
> You however is no longer one of us.







kollang said:


> @rmi5
> Salam, shoma to military.ir ozvi?mikham ye chizi behet begam.



Man haghighatesh passwordam ra tou oun site faraamoush kardam. 
@Serpentine mitouneh baraaye ma inja PM baaz bekoneh. Serpi, can you do it please?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 bikhia dada khodeto narahat nakon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 bikhia dada khodeto narahat nakon.



Na baba. chera naaraahat baasham?  ki hoseleh care kardan baraaye in chizhaa ra daareh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TurAr

haman10 said:


> You're an oxymoron to Medical science , you literally should NOT be able to post anything and make a proper sentence .
> 
> But , here you are against all odds . keep it up buddy .
> 
> 
> No end to The circle jerk of the mentally challenged people .
> 
> 
> yeah its challenged BTW



You imbecile should first learn how to use punctuation marks properly before trying to make fun with my typos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> @kollang :
> 
> i'll make them cry for apology :
> 
> View attachment 195917
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus
> 
> @Hakan should apologize for his false accusations in a troll-manner . if he thought i have multiple accounts he should have raised the issue with @WebMaster .
> 
> instead he banned @mohamad_dx for no apparent reason .
> 
> they accused him of being @SOHEIL too  pathetic i guess
> 
> View attachment 195918
> 
> 
> please unban @mohamad_dx , he has done nothing .



These are hamans games again, acting innocent like he didn't do anything and making threats. I don't care about any threats because the evidence is clear. And its easy to say do an IP check because you can use a vpn, tor or something to get different IP addresses. I can make an account right now to troll your section then get banned and say "ask webmaster to do an IP check ".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

TurAr said:


> You imbecile should first learn how to use punctuation marks properly before trying to make fun with my typos.


Did those two bring up their "education" again? lmao they do that with everyone. I have to go back and read all of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

"I can make an account right now to troll "

Who says you didn't ?

Why should we assume you , sinan , TurAr , ....... aren't all the same person ? 

Also , i would wait on @WebMaster if i were you and i would not troll further 



Abii said:


> Did those two bring up their "education" again? lmao they do that with everyone. I have to go back and read all of this.


yekam sharaf dashtan ham chize khoobie abii jan , not that i care

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

What is "more of this " ?


----------



## TurAr

Abii said:


> Did those two bring up their "education" again? lmao they do that with everyone. I have to go back and read all of this.



Yeah, one of these clowns claims to be a psychology student. The best one in his class  The other thinks he is a mastermind for helping some Turkish members to solve some math problems which are intended for 12 years old children.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> "I can make an account right now to troll "
> 
> Who says you didn't ?
> 
> Why should we assume you , sinan , TurAr , ....... aren't all the same person ?
> 
> Also , i would wait on @WebMaster if i were you and i would not troll further
> 
> 
> yekam sharaf dashtan ham chize khoobie abii jan , not that i care


Those guys have thousands of posts but webmaster can do "an IP Check " so that automatically makes me innocent.


----------



## haman10

TurAr said:


> Yeah, one of these clowns claims to be a *physiology* student


Who says he is a physiology student ? funny thing is physiology is a real word 

==============

"Those guys have thousands of posts but webmaster can do "an IP Check " so that automatically makes me innocent."

i think webmaster should  anyway , you screwed up ......

Again , .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

haman10 said:


> Who says he is a physiology student ? funny thing is physiology is a real word



A so-called psychology student who doesn't know about the word physiology  

And still insists on leaving a space before commas and dots. These ignorant mullah fanboys man... Really bad image for Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> Who says he is a physiology student ? funny thing is physiology is a real word
> 
> ==============
> 
> "Those guys have thousands of posts but webmaster can do "an IP Check " so that automatically makes me innocent."
> 
> i think webmaster should  anyway , you screwed up ......
> 
> Again , .....


Look man I know what your trying to do, you want me to say something that is against the rules so that way you can try and get webmaster to get rid of me because you and your little gang havn't been able to troll our section for months in an effective way. Your record is clear, you have been banned many time's, and you have created many accounts. My record is clear too. Any circus coming to our section will be dealt with harshly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

"you want me to say something that is against the rules so that way you can try and get webmaster to get rid of me"

Oh man have some self-respect .

Are you a little boy ? cause men with >18 yrs of age have control over what they say .

You , like the last time have thrown some baseless accusations against me and you should be deal with .

period .

@Horus i think members hakan , sinan , T-123456789 , xenon54 , soul , TurAr ,are all the same accounts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> I've decided to resign as a moderator and I have a very good suggestion for my replacement. Hope you guys accept it.
> 
> First I told @The SiLent crY and unfortunately he didn't accept, but now I have @rahi2357 in mind, he is by far one of the calmest and best members here, and one of the most reasonable ones indeed. I'm a bit busy and I've been a Mod for too long, he is much better than me and also truly a neutral guy and based on my experience, he is made for this.
> 
> @rahi2357 bro, this is not a compliment or _taarof_, I seriously mean it. Will you just do me a favor and accept this? Of course we'll put it to vote, but I'm certain that almost all other Iranian members see you as the best candidate, you are the one bro.
> 
> Of course if you accept it, I'll have to also talk to Webmaster and then it all depends on him to answer.
> 
> Kholase age shoma ghabul koni besiar mamnunet misham va lotfe bozorgi be man kardi, be har hal in bakhsh be Mod niaz dare va hame midunim che juri mishe bedune Mod, kholase nazare mosbatet ro elam kon dadash  man montazeram.
> 
> @kollang @Arminkh @Abii @ResurgentIran @Daneshmand @Militant Atheist @JEskandari @mohsen and other good members that I may have forgotten.




It doesn't matter whether you remain our mod or resign .

You've done a great job in the last 2 years and members should be thankful .

I wish you the best in your life my friend .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xenon54 out

Azeri440 said:


> Xenon is a very friendly guy , never seen him insult anyone ,even when anyone insults him, he keeps calm.


Thx for the kind words bro. 

@Serpentine thats sad, it wont be easy to replace you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakan

xenon54 said:


> Thx for the kind words bro.
> 
> @Serpentine thats sad, it wont be easy to replace you.


Yeah he did a good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> i think members hakan , sinan , T-123456789 , xenon54 , soul , TurAr ,are all the same accounts



Yeah, Haman keep talking about me....then say "Why don't you just go away ?  "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Hakan said:


> Yeah he did a good job.


He really had much to do, nerves of steel.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hakan said:


> Look man I know what your trying to do, you want me to say something that is against the rules so that way you can try and get webmaster to get rid of me because you and your little gang havn't been able to troll our section for months in an effective way. Your record is clear, you have been banned many time's, and you have created many accounts. My record is clear too. Any circus coming to our section will be dealt with harshly.



lol get real
Which one of us come over to your forum the way you do? The Iranian members in Turkish forum is practically non-existent and the ones who come over to another ones section is always Turks, not Iranians. Which would be fine, if it wasnt for the constant obsessive comparisons and urges to troll.
Too bad that our moderator is much more lenient with the Turkish trolls than you.
I guess it has to do with Iranian hospitality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> Wow . come on . It's my pleasure but i have to refuse your offer without any _taarof _ bro. And you better change your decision . here is the situation :
> View attachment 195828
> 
> And we all know it. without you our section ends up with " left *or* right " and not " left *and* right "
> 
> aval mamnoon az lotfi ke be man daari ama vaghean intor nist inja ozvaaye behtar az man ziad hast bedoone tarof migam masalan @New va kheyli doostane dige va man rastesho bekhay shayad akharin ozve in forum basham ke bekhad mod beshe choon midonam mod boodan oonam bara Iranian section joz badbakhti nadare  ama shoma aadat kardi dige va bara modiriat e in section shoma az hameye ozvha bedoone shak behtar va ba tajrobe tari va ino khoda shahede rok migamo nemikham paaskariy e hendoone konam .
> 
> AMA bara oon moshkelati ke migi vaght nadario inha ham rahhayi hast. shoma aziz jan be vaghte ziadi bara modiriate section niaz *nadari* oon chizi ke ba'zi member ha hey negh mizanan o azat mikhan ine ke ye* post deletere* shabane roozi bashi ke inam bara* hich membere digeyi* ghaabele anjam nist . ama in ham ba inke khaasteye maghooli nist raahi daare . masalan agar shoma baradari ya ye trusted friend daashte bashi passwordeto bedi behesh va in ekhtiaro behesh bedi ke tooye ba'zi sa@ haye moshakhas faghat postaye trolling ro pak kone ya agar emkanesh hast az webmaster bekhay ke ye ozve dige in emkano (faghat edite posthaye trolling dar sa@ hayi ke shoma nisti ) ro betoone anjam bede ( mesle moavene kalantar.. )
> 
> baz ham migam bara hame behtare ke shoma edame bedi ( va ba arze sharmandegi roye man aslan hesab baz nakon ) ama agar esrar dari ke ravand democratic bashe  ekhtiar ba shomast mitooni candidahaye behtar az man ke kam nistan peyda koni ya khodeshoon elaam konan mikhan candida shan ba'd ray giri konim.... VALI shartesh ine shoma ham bayad candida shi vagarna oon entekhabato tahrim mikonim  AASHE KASHKE KHAALATE BOKHORI PAATE NAKHORI PAATE




Mamnun bekhatere harfat va compliment ha. vali man vaghean jeddi goftam, shoma ro ham bedune estesna behtarin gozine midunam, hala shoma forutani be kharj dadi in harfa ro zadi, vali in harfa ro bavar kon baraie tarif va ina nagoftam. Man be Webmaster migam age beshe movaghati 2ta Mod dashte bashim bade ye moddat ke mode 2vom be sharaiet adat kard manam kenar miram. Aslan baraie modiriate inja ham behtare ke ye adame jadid biad.

Man 2 dore riasat jomhurim ro gozarundam nemitunam candida besham  vali ye nazar sanji mizarim va be surate democratic entekhab mikonim.







PS: Now that @New thanked my post, I remembered. He is also one of the best members here, but he has a life now (wife I mean) and he can't be here like us poor single people 

@New bro you'll also be in candidates, of course if you honor us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

I think @Serpentine is doing an excellent job. The problem is because of persistent presence of Turkish trolls in Iranian section. One mod can not carry the burden. As can be seen even the Turkish section mod is also among the trolls. The solution is to have at least two mods for Iranian section since no one person can have the time to deal with such a huge number of foul mouthed Turkish trolls. I for one, request @WebMaster to allow two mods to be active in this section. In fact Serpentine should be promoted if anything and a second mod to b chosen for this section. This is the only viable solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SOHEIL

کسی حتی نمی پرسه نظر تو چیه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Serpentine:
The moderator we need, but not the one we deserved.

@rahi2357 or @New:
The moderators we deserve, but not the one we need right now.

Shiat, I messed it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Hakan said:


> This haman guy started trolling in our section today with this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 195867
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that he has said this in the past when he was on one of his trolling sprees threatening to troll even more:
> 
> View attachment 195873
> 
> 
> In response to his post about the air defence project I gave him a pre warning given his history and told him not to play around and then some new account comes and posts this:
> 
> View attachment 195874
> 
> 
> Here is hamans new account just created today:
> View attachment 195877
> 
> 
> satrap
> 
> @al-Hasani please list his other accounts.
> 
> @Serpentine
> Basically I have no mercy for any Iranian accounts in our sections with low post counts who post insulting or trolling type comments. This is based on the behavior of people like haman and moshenam. I suggest you to tell your "new" guys to stay away from our section unless they want to be banned if I see any insulting content from them. Also I am not afraid to ban haman myself for having multiple accounts because what I am saying is fact and everyone knows it. I have banned several turkish multiple account users aswell, turkish members know that.
> 
> It would be a different situation if people were making accounts to joke around or whatever and not cause any damage but people like haman and moshenam are causing damage.
> 
> Unfortunately this is the reality we are dealing with.




If you ban the new accounts that are created to troll, you are doing the right thing without any doubt. I'd do the same to any new account like that, be it Turkish or Iranian.


But, as long as we don't go the right way to check if the new account is a duplicate one and that means IP check and unless we do an ip check and its verified as a duplicate, we can't accuse other members of creating fake accounts, even if there are some indications.

I doubt @haman10 has created a new account only to troll in there, but if it's proved, then he will be banned according to forum rules.

I also thread banned @TurAr because his role was certainly not constructive here, it'd be better if some Iranian and Turks just stay away from each others' sections. Although not much Iranians are present in Turkish section right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> If you ban the new accounts that are created to troll, you are doing the right thing without any doubt. I'd do the same to any new account like that, be it Turkish or Iranian.
> 
> 
> But, as long as we don't go the right way to check if the new account is a duplicate one and that means IP check and unless we do an ip check and its verified as a duplicate, we can't accuse other members of creating fake accounts, even if there are some indications.
> 
> I doubt @haman10 has created a new account only to troll in there, but if it's proved, then he will be banned according to forum rules.
> 
> I also thread banned @TurAr because his role was certainly not constructive here, it'd be better if some Iranian and Turks just stay away from each others' sections. Although not much Iranians are present in Turkish section right now.



This is the point. Lets not sugarcoat it and be all diplomatic, but rather call it out as it is:
Hakan is simply NOT an impartial moderator.

He is more calm and collected than other Turks so I guess he is best candidate to police their forum, which we Iranian practically never visit anyway. Not nearly to the same extent as turkish trolls come ere, and anyone who says otherwise would be lying.
But as far as being fair and impartial to non-Turks, Hakan is not it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SouI

Serpentine said:


> If you ban the new accounts that are created to troll, you are doing the right thing without any doubt. I'd do the same to any new account like that, be it Turkish or Iranian.
> 
> 
> But, as long as we don't go the right way to check if the new account is a duplicate one and that means IP check and unless we do an ip check and its verified as a duplicate, we can't accuse other members of creating fake accounts, even if there are some indications.
> 
> I doubt @haman10 has created a new account only to troll in there, but if it's proved, then he will be banned according to forum rules.
> 
> I also thread banned @TurAr because his role was certainly not constructive here, it'd be better if some Iranian and Turks just stay away from each others' sections. Although not much Iranians are present in Turkish section right now.


It was Soheil, this was the SS he posted as a newby (see dat 'Soheil' name):


----------



## rmi5

SouI said:


> It was Soheil, this was the SS he posted as a newby (see dat 'Soheil' name):
> View attachment 196090



Which is a proof that it has not been @SOHEIL 's account. Here it says "Soheil D..", while Soheil's last name does not start with the letter D as far as I remember.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## SouI

rmi5 said:


> Which is a proof that it has not been @SOHEIL 's account. Here it says "Soheil D..", while Soheil's last name does not start with the letter D as far as I remember.


----------



## New

Dear @rahi2357 & @rmi5 thanks guys but thanks.
Dear @Serpentine, no doubt you've done a great job, and it would be for the best of all if you only could stay. But as we are already in the third millennium, and this a community in which we are all citizens lets frankly and democratically discuss the aspects of the next president to be. 
Dear @rahi2357, might seem the best option for this post at the first glance, as he is no doubt one of the best guys we've all ever seen, be it cyber or in physique, but I am gonna put him out of my suggestions for this position, simply because he is just too much of a good man for such position. As we all know from the depth of the written history, that a man too kind, too merciful and too softhearted would be all but a dominant, mighty leader in charge, and it has always led to a turbulence. So my point is just for the sake of the @rahi2357 himself, I wont suggest him as the main candid, as I don't want to see him getting hurt dealing with the politics of such position.
@haman10, is the next option as he is an educated, kind, nationalist, or to be more detailed an absolute patriot, but the problem might arise with him being the master in chief here is the fact that he belongs determinedly and openly to a certain political party, and that would affect his decisions in the future, leading to a conspiracy of him being questioned on impartiality oh his judging.( To be more of a frank, I think Haman in kind being in rule is becoming too much of a stereotype these decades and to breath an open air we need some different mentality in charge  )
@rmi5, is also another option for this position as he is another kindhearted well educated (former) Iranian members here, that me personally am in love to see his mass genocide and slaughter as the boss here  but to be frank he is just the opposite end of the same rod that haman is it's other end, and hence to make a fair environment and to let the different and opposite votes to grow in voice I am gonna put him out of my final candidate basket.
@The SiLent crY is another really good option that his only negative rating is that him being married  so he might have no enough time to fill the position properly. (Just like me  )
To make it a practice of a dreaming democracy I'd like to here you guys opinion on other respectable members like @kollang @Daneshmand @ResurgentIran and ....


But my vote at this moment (hearing the opinions it might change in the future) goes for dear @Abii as I would love to see his behavings being in charge here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ResurgentIran

New said:


> Dear @rahi2357 & @rmi5 thanks guys but thanks.
> Dear @Serpentine, no doubt you've done a great job, and it would be for the best of all if you only could stay. But as we are already in the third millennium, and this a community in which we are all citizens lets frankly and democratically discuss the aspects of the next president to be.
> Dear @rahi2357, might seem the best option for this post at the first glance, as he is no doubt one of the best guys we've all ever seen, be it cyber or in physique, but I am gonna put him out of my suggestions for this position, simply because he is just too much of a good man for such position. As we all know from the depth of the written history, that a man too kind, too merciful and too softhearted would be all but a dominant, mighty leader in charge, and it has always led to a turbulence. So my point is just for the sake of the @rahi2357 himself, I wont suggest him as the main candid, as I don't want to see him getting hurt dealing with the politics of such position.
> @haman10, is the next option as he is an educated, kind, nationalist, or to be more detailed an absolute patriot, but the problem might arise with him being the master in chief here is the fact that he belongs determinedly and openly to a certain political party, and that would affect his decisions in the future, leading to a conspiracy of him being questioned on impartiality oh his judging.( To be more of a frank, I think Haman in kind being in rule is becoming too much of a stereotype these decades and to breath an open air we need some different mentality in charge  )
> @rmi5, is also another option for this position as he is another kindhearted well educated (former) Iranian members here, that me personally am in love to see his mass genocide and slaughter as the boss here  but to be frank he is just the opposite end of the same rod that haman is it's other end, and hence to make a fair environment and to let the different and opposite votes to grow in voice I am gonna put him out of my final candidate basket.
> @The SiLent crY is another really good option that his only negative rating is that him being married  so he might have no enough time to fill the position properly. (Just like me  )
> To make it a practice of a dreaming democracy I'd like to here you guys opinion on other respectable members like @kollang @Daneshmand and ....
> 
> 
> But my vote at this moment (hearing the opinions it might change in the future) goes for dear @Abii as I would love to see his behavings being in charge here.



Democracy? Pffff
I am the Shah/Rahbar and I hereby appoint YOU to be moderator.
If you dont like it, I will send the Savak and Basij on your a.ss

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Dear @rahi2357 & @rmi5 thanks guys but thanks.
> Dear @Serpentine, no doubt you've done a great job, and it would be for the best of all if you only could stay. But as we are already in the third millennium, and this a community in which we are all citizens lets frankly and democratically discuss the aspects of the next president to be.
> Dear @rahi2357, might seem the best option for this post at the first glance, as he is no doubt one of the best guys we've all ever seen, be it cyber or in physique, but I am gonna put him out of my suggestions for this position, simply because he is just too much of a good man for such position. As we all know from the depth of the written history, that a man too kind, too merciful and too softhearted would be all but a dominant, mighty leader in charge, and it has always led to a turbulence. So my point is just for the sake of the @rahi2357 himself, I wont suggest him as the main candid, as I don't want to see him getting hurt dealing with the politics of such position.
> @haman10, is the next option as he is an educated, kind, nationalist, or to be more detailed an absolute patriot, but the problem might arise with him being the master in chief here is the fact that he belongs determinedly and openly to a certain political party, and that would affect his decisions in the future, leading to a conspiracy of him being questioned on impartiality oh his judging.( To be more of a frank, I think Haman in kind being in rule is becoming too much of a stereotype these decades and to breath an open air we need some different mentality in charge  )
> @rmi5, is also another option for this position as he is another kindhearted well educated (former) Iranian members here, that me personally am in love to see his mass genocide and slaughter as the boss here  but to be frank he is just the opposite end of the same rod that haman is it's other end, and hence to make a fair environment and to let the different and opposite votes to grow in voice I am gonna put him out of my final candidate basket.
> @The SiLent crY is another really good option that his only negative rating is that him being married  so he might have no enough time to fill the position properly. (Just like me  )
> To make it a practice of a dreaming democracy I'd like to here you guys opinion on other respectable members like @kollang @Daneshmand and ....
> 
> 
> But my vote at this moment (hearing the opinions it might change in the future) goes for dear @Abii as I would love to see his behavings being in charge here.



I think you have done a fair analysis. My opinion is absolutely the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

If I was moderator I wouldn't ban anyone(except those who criticize Hamas), but I would abuse people just for fun of it. 

I think I would make a very interesting moderator to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

ResurgentIran said:


> Democracy? Pffff
> I am the Shah/Rahbar and I hereby appoint YOU to be moderator.
> If you dont like it, I will send the Savak and Basij on your a.ss


Oh your majesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> To make it a practice of a dreaming democracy I'd like to here you guys opinion on other respectable members like @kollang @Daneshmand



Oh, thanks. But I am a busy man and can not put in the time required. It is hard when you live a practical life. Only a student can muster the enthusiasm and time for such a position.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Dear @rahi2357 & @rmi5 thanks guys but thanks.
> Dear @Serpentine, no doubt you've done a great job, and it would be for the best of all if you only could stay. But as we are already in the third millennium, and this a community in which we are all citizens lets frankly and democratically discuss the aspects of the next president to be.
> Dear @rahi2357, might seem the best option for this post at the first glance, as he is no doubt one of the best guys we've all ever seen, be it cyber or in physique, but I am gonna put him out of my suggestions for this position, simply because he is just too much of a good man for such position. As we all know from the depth of the written history, that a man too kind, too merciful and too softhearted would be all but a dominant, mighty leader in charge, and it has always led to a turbulence. So my point is just for the sake of the @rahi2357 himself, I wont suggest him as the main candid, as I don't want to see him getting hurt dealing with the politics of such position.
> @haman10, is the next option as he is an educated, kind, nationalist, or to be more detailed an absolute patriot, but the problem might arise with him being the master in chief here is the fact that he belongs determinedly and openly to a certain political party, and that would affect his decisions in the future, leading to a conspiracy of him being questioned on impartiality oh his judging.( To be more of a frank, I think Haman in kind being in rule is becoming too much of a stereotype these decades and to breath an open air we need some different mentality in charge  )
> @rmi5, is also another option for this position as he is another kindhearted well educated (former) Iranian members here, that me personally am in love to see his mass genocide and slaughter as the boss here  but to be frank he is just the opposite end of the same rod that haman is it's other end, and hence to make a fair environment and to let the different and opposite votes to grow in voice I am gonna put him out of my final candidate basket.
> @The SiLent crY is another really good option that his only negative rating is that him being married  so he might have no enough time to fill the position properly. (Just like me  )
> To make it a practice of a dreaming democracy I'd like to here you guys opinion on other respectable members like @kollang @Daneshmand and ....



Thanks for the post bro, you said it all, but we do need @rahi2357 to do the job, and yes he is too good for it. 


New said:


> But my vote at this moment (hearing the opinions it might change in the future) goes for dear @Abii as I would love to see his behavings being in charge here.



Even thinking of @Abii becoming a mod is scary, he will bulldoze the whole section like a ruthless dictator,only few shall survive his rage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> کسی حتی نمی پرسه نظر تو چیه



Khob nazaret chieh?  In thread o khodet dorost kardi, pas nazaret mohmtar az hamast 



Serpentine said:


> Even thinking of @Abii becoming a mod is scary, he will bulldoze the whole section like a ruthless dictator,only few shall survive his rage.



I think @New is talking more in the sense of a social experiment. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SouI

Daneshmand said:


> I think @Serpentine is doing an excellent job. The problem is because of persistent presence of Turkish trolls in Iranian section. One mod can not carry the burden. As can be seen even the Turkish section mod is also among the trolls. The solution is to have at least two mods for Iranian section since no one person can have the time to deal with such a huge number of foul mouthed Turkish trolls. I for one, request @WebMaster to allow two mods to be active in this section. In fact Serpentine should be promoted if anything and a second mod to b chosen for this section. This is the only viable solution.



I have a better idea, why not make Turkish section and Iranian section invisible/banned to each community?


----------



## Daneshmand

SouI said:


> I have a better idea, why not make Turkish section and Iranian section invisible/banned to each community?



That would be the best solution. @WebMaster should take note. We are tired of Turkish trolls in this sections. At least Iranians in your section teach you mathematics in Turkish section. Your contributions to Iranian section is anything but positive. I do not even use Turkish section myself, since I see it devoid of anything useful to me. But Turkish members due to their extreme inferiority complex almost always are here, posting derogatory and foul mouthed troll comments which @WebMaster can check for himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

SouI said:


> It was Soheil, this was the SS he posted as a newby (see dat 'Soheil' name):
> View attachment 196090





Please check my last activities on your section then open your ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SouI

SOHEIL said:


> Please check my last activities on your section then open your ...


That would prove literally nothing. You have no post in the same timeline of that troll having done his trolling.


----------



## SOHEIL

SouI said:


> That would prove literally nothing. You have no post in the same timeline of that troll having done his trolling.



For real !?

Is this your proof !?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

New said:


> is the next option as he is an educated, kind, nationalist, or to be more detailed an absolute patriot, but the problem might arise with him being the master in chief here is the fact that he belongs determinedly and openly to a certain political party, and that would affect his decisions in the future, leading to a conspiracy of him being questioned on impartiality oh his judging.( To be more of a frank, I think Haman in kind being in rule is becoming too much of a stereotype these decades and to breath an open air we need some different mentality in charge  )


 Thank you bro , i think you are completely right  i would not ban anyone based on their political views , but seriously :

i cannot simply see a post insulting to iran and not ban the living shizzam outta the offender  so even the thought of me being a moderator is bad for GHQ section 

vali joda az shokhi : @Serpentine jav gir shode dobare . ye bar dige ham mikhast resign kone bache ha nazashtan , shoma ozv naboodi oun moghe .

beshin sare jaat serpi 

be 2 elat : 1- vaghean behtarin moderator momken khodeti 

2- hamoon bala ie ke mikhastan sare turka biaran , sare ma ham miaran . banabarin bikhial ma sho arvah domet 

Agaram vaghean moshkel dari (va hazeri ghasam bokhori ke moshkel dari O dar haal hazer khodeto loos nemikoni  ) 2 nafar bishtar nemishe ya @rahi2357 ya @kollang 

gheyr az een 2 ta ham fekresho nakonid , nemished

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

@rahi2357 

Azizam shoma chera nemikhay mod shi?vaght ke dari.hame ham qabulet daran.

@haman10 @New

Mamnun az nazaretun.vali mod shodane man morede qabule @Abii va @rmi5 va @New va chanta az dustane dige nist.alamshange mishe.LOL

@rmi5 @Serpentine 

Serpi jan, lodfan PM beyne mano rmi ro fa'aal kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Mamnun bekhatere harfat va compliment ha. vali man vaghean jeddi goftam, shoma ro ham bedune estesna behtarin gozine midunam, hala shoma forutani be kharj dadi in harfa ro zadi, vali in harfa ro bavar kon baraie tarif va ina nagoftam. Man be Webmaster migam age beshe movaghati 2ta Mod dashte bashim bade ye moddat ke mode 2vom be sharaiet adat kard manam kenar miram.


Che tarifi momen ? vaaghe'yiat e . man aslan tarof nadaram dadash bebin in nazare doostaan hast :





New said:


> no doubt you've done a great job, and it would be for the best of all if you only could stay





ResurgentIran said:


> The moderator we need





The SiLent crY said:


> It doesn't matter whether you remain our mod or resign .
> 
> You've done a great job in the last 2 years and members should be thankful .
> 
> I wish you the best in your life my friend .





kollang said:


> age mishe mod bemun.





rmi5 said:


> be nazar e man, dar sharaayet e fe'li, behtar hast ke khodet bemouni.





Daneshmand said:


> I think @Serpentine is doing an excellent job





haman10 said:


> beshin sare jaat serpi
> 
> be 2 elat : 1- vaghean behtarin moderator momken khodeti



hanoz ye nazare mokhalef e moondan e shoma ro peyda nakardam va age beri ham moshkeli az in section hal nemishe ke hich vaz' kheyli badtar ham mishe . dar post e ghablim ham goftam modiriat e shoma hich moshkeli nadare moshkele section e ma (be gofteye ba'zi member ha ) ine ke ye modire 24h 7d hafteh online nadare va age beri ham khiaalet rahat aziz hich bani bashari oonghad aallaf nist ke shabane rooz betoone online baashe va tanha raahe hal in hast ke shoma bemooni.. hala agar emkanesh bood ye post remover/editor zir daste shoma betoone nezaarat kone ta sare shoma ham khalvattar she. zaheran @Daneshmand ham nazaresh hamine :



Daneshmand said:


> The solution is to have at least two mods for Iranian section since no one person can have the time



va bara mod ham afrad e monaseb kam nist . shoma be zaaher e member ha negah nakon .shayad be onvaan e yek member sheytooni ziad mikonand va in bishtar bara in hast ke vaghti yek nafar member hast hich responsibility khaasi nadare ama agar dar mogheiate mod boodan gharar begiran hadeaghalesh ine ke bayad bara har eghdami javabi daashte bashand pas kheyliam natars ke agar felaani mod shod divoone bazi dar biaare ya dictatorship rah bendaze  (be sharti ke mode asli shoma bashi o mode dovom zirdast ya moaven )

@Serpentine @Iranian MEMBERS
doostaan az hamegi teshaaaakor mikonam  kheyli sharmande kardid . vali be 2 dalil nemitoonam pishnahado lotfetono be onvaane moavene amoo serpi ghabol konam .aval inke hich alaagheyi be mod boodan nadaram o tarjih midam be ghole @New jan hamoon " the good " baaghi bemonam  . 2vom nemitonam tazmin konam ke be tore monazam online besham..  so no thanks . tayeballah anfasakom

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> @rahi2357
> 
> Azizam shoma chera nemikhay mod shi?vaght ke dari.hame ham qabulet daran.
> 
> @haman10 @New
> 
> Mamnun az nazaretun.vali mod shodane man morede qabule @Abii va @rmi5 va @New va chanta az dustane dige nist.alamshange mishe.LOL
> 
> @rmi5 @Serpentine
> 
> Serpi jan, lodfan PM beyne mano rmi ro fa'aal kon.



Serpentine Sa'y kard ke PM ra fa'aal bekoneh, vali nashod. Khaastesh ke be PM e khodemoun biyaaratet ke baaz ham nashod! man ham dobaareh say kardam military.ir login konam, vali hich kodoum az pass hayi ke zadam, naboud! Shaayad ham accountam ounja paak shodeh! nemidounam. Shoma ageh mitouni naam e kaarbarit ra be @Serpentine begou ke oun ham be man begeh, va man bebinam ke che kaar mitounam bekonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Serpentine Sa'y kard ke PM ra fa'aal bekoneh, vali nashod. Khaastesh ke be PM e khodemoun biyaaratet ke baaz ham nashod! man ham dobaareh say kardam military.ir login konam, vali hich kodoum az pass hayi ke zadam, naboud! Shaayad ham accountam ounja paak shodeh! nemidounam. Shoma ageh mitouni naam e kaarbarit ra be @Serpentine begou ke oun ham be man begeh, va man bebinam ke che kaar mitounam bekonam.


To zahmat oftadia.be har hal Esme karbarie man "Nimah" hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Afraid of what? like what you are going to do, big man?!!!
> I am just trying to ignore stupids; hence enjoy my time in the forum.
> 
> Look keyboard worrier, do you want to waste your time in talking behind others back like a seven years old bitch who feels proud of ******* others? I don't care, but if you talk on my behind, I'll change my attitude.
> @Sinan I think you thanked his post, so it's not an insulting post with your standards?
> *Anyways, I always knew that you turkish people are just faking to be our friends, and in reality you are no different than your government who seeks his own interest, so honestly I was not surprised since I knew your nature from day 1.*
> About calling turkish government as a terrorist government, that's a fact which is brighter than sun in a sunny day. No need for me to repeat it each time. But as far as Armenian genocide is concerned, sorry that I don't have double standard. I have something which is called honor, which does not let me deny existence of such crimes, even if it was done by our ancestors, let alone some people in hundreds of miles away.


@T-123456 Just read, big bro. No comments needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SouI

He is literally speaking iranian, or sth like that.. He is not a Turk. He was just a big troll in our section, who, afterall, was an Iranian.

SHOCKED!!! O:O:


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> To zahmat oftadia.be har hal Esme karbarie man "Nimah" hast.


fekr konam ke dorost shod, lotfan PM et ra check kon.



Sinan said:


> @T-123456 Just read, big bro. No comments needed.



Don't keep my alerts busy for your trolling. Nevertheless, what I said in that post, is correct.



SouI said:


> He is literally speaking iranian, or sth like that.. He is not a Turk. He was just a big troll in our section, who, afterall, was an Iranian.
> 
> SHOCKED!!! O:O:



Look what Mr. Einstein has found out!
Expect a big Nobel prize in coming days!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

SouI said:


> He is literally speaking iranian, or sth like that.. He is not a Turk. He was just a big troll in our section, who, afterall, was an Iranian.
> 
> SHOCKED!!! O:O:



You know that we do have Azeris, Kurds, etc in Iran too?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SouI

rmi5 said:


> fekr konam ke dorost shod, lotfan PM et ra check kon.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't keep my alerts busy for your trolling. Nevertheless, what I said in that post, is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Look what Mr. Einstein has found out!
> Expect a big Nobel prize in coming days!!!


@Horus Can you please take care of this guy, for like ever?


----------



## rmi5

SouI said:


> @Horus Can you please take care of this guy, for like ever?



@Serpentine bro, as you know, my tolerance for these stubborn trolls is limited. Some action against this one is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SouI said:


> @Horus Can you please take care of this guy, for like ever?




hey khoda ......

i hate him , but seriously , you are so cute

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> fekr konam ke dorost shod, lotfan PM et ra check kon.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't keep my alerts busy for your trolling. Nevertheless, what I said in that post, is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Look what Mr. Einstein has found out!
> Expect a big Nobel prize in coming days!!!


Merci.poste mano bebin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

SouI said:


> @Horus Can you please take care of this guy, for like ever?



Leave him alone buddy.... he is with his people. It doesn't concern us.

Will PM you the details.


----------



## ResurgentIran

SouI said:


> I have a better idea, why not make Turkish section and Iranian section invisible/banned to each community?



Generally we Iranians barely ever visit your section. Your forum is for all practical purposes already invisible to us.
The question is how do we make Iranian section invisible for the Turks.

I also think it goes a bit beyond simple "trolling" for these turkish members, given the extent to which they come here for no positive reason (which leads me to believe that obsession plays big factor)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

I need to become a mod now that Serpentine wants out.

This forum is infested with terrorist sympathizers and trolls.

1) Half the forum is filled with garbage copy/paste walls of text threads, the other half are useless rumor threads. Posting a thread without a summary of the material being posted will result in a warning. Opening a thread by posting a full article will result in a warning. Opening a thread without acceptable sources will result in a warning.

2) Sympathizing with terrorist groups will result in a ban. Under no circumstance can terrorism and religious fanaticism be justified.

3) Posts related to DNA and racial differences will result in an immediate ban (Hasani will be banned immediately).

4) Any member using words such as "fire worshiper" or "ajam" will get an immediate ban from the section.

5) Causing an argument by not accepting factual statements will result in warnings. Ignoring facts and continuing an argument based on feelings and nationalistic tendencies is idiotic.

@New or @rmi5 or I should become the new mod. Everybody else here is pretty much either a troll or a terrorist sympathizer that can't see anything in front of him.

edit: forgot about @rahi2357 He's a good choice as well. But he's too nice and that's not good. 

@Militant Atheist is also a great choice, but he's too busy these days

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Leave him alone buddy.... he is with his people. It doesn't concern us.
> 
> Will PM you the details.



"Will pm you the details"

What a fecking drama queen you are 
Man go play with your wife. You need to get laid bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

^^^Ya Abaaaalfaaaaaazl!!!

(Manzuram poste Abiye)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> I need to become a mod now that Serpentine wants out.




oh i love you soooo much abii 

I agree , abii should be the new mod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> "Will pm you the details"
> 
> What a fecking drama queen you are
> Man go play with your wife. You need to get laid bad.



God....he doesn't even knows Rmi.... 

What do you think, i'm going to tell him ?


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> God....he doesn't even knows Rmi....
> 
> What do you think, i'm going to tell him ?



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> lol


lol back to you.


----------



## ResurgentIran

@rahi2357

When will you change back to Famil e Door?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

een post yekishoone too cay bahsesi :

"Start operation soleyman tomb (or sth like that ) . we are all behind you hakan . why don't you ban haman100 ? "



vaghean doosteshoon daram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> @Daneshmand ham nazaresh hamine :
> 
> va bara mod ham afrad e monaseb kam nist . shoma be zaaher e member ha negah nakon .shayad be onvaan e yek member sheytooni ziad mikonand va in bishtar bara in hast ke vaghti yek nafar member hast hich responsibility khaasi nadare ama agar dar mogheiate mod boodan gharar begiran hadeaghalesh ine ke bayad bara har eghdami javabi daashte bashand pas kheyliam natars ke agar felaani mod shod divoone bazi dar biaare ya dictatorship rah bendaze  (be sharti ke mode asli shoma bashi o mode dovom zirdast ya moaven )



Areh hamintooreh. @Serpentine mogheyatesh mesleh Dr Zarifeh. Yeh mellat mikhan kari anjam bedeh, keh vaqa'an momken nist . 



> (be sharti ke mode asli shoma bashi o mode dovom zirdast ya moaven )



Manzooret hamoon rabeteh beyn rahbari va Dr Zarifeh? Ey baba. 

Beh har hal. Harefto qabool daram. Moshkel dakheli nist, faqat Tork-ha hastan keh shooreshoo vaqe'an dar avordan. Albateh man khodam, forum e khoshk o khali nemikham. Ageh hameh inja philsophe bashan (mesleh hameh member-hai Irooni), digeh khosh nemigzareh. Dar zendegi beh dalghak ham ehtiaj hast, vali dalghak bayad khate ghermezesh moshakhas basheh. Ya hade-aghal bachehai philsophe ma inharo hamin dar hadeh dalghak bebinan. 

Yeh khatereh yadam avordi. Mo'alem herfo-fan moon hamin harfeto zad, keh class o bayad dad dasteh sheytoontarin bacheh class. Injoori shod keh man mobser nashodam . Shayad ageh man mobser shodeh bodam, diktator mishodam . Vali diktator bodaman cheh keyfi dareha .

Beh har hal @Serpentine ageh moshkeleh shakhsi nadareh baraye defa az in Section bayad bemooneh. Poshtesham kesi nabyad khali koneh (hamontor keh rahbari goftan ). Ageh yeh Iraqchi peyda mishod keh behesh komak mikard, aali bood. Vali ma beh hamin ham raazi hastim.



ResurgentIran said:


> I also think it goes a bit beyond simple "trolling" for these turkish members, given the extent to which they come here for no positive reason (which leads me to believe that obsession plays big factor)



My professional opinion as a doctor, is their inferiority complexes. They think that by doing such cheap things, they can carve out a glorious history for themselves. Alas, history is made entirely of something else, which is unknown to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> My professional opinion as a doctor, is their inferiority complexes. They think that by doing such cheap things, they can carve out a glorious history for themselves. Alas, history is made entirely of something else, which is unknown to them.


they want to ban me in operation "soleiman tomb"

according to one of the members  i mean .....how old are these kids ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Albatteh, man in ra nabaayad begam vali aghayoun, be nazar e man fitileh ra bekeshid paayin. gard va khaak digeh ziyaadi shodeh. ba in dargiri haye 2-3 rouz e akhir, dobaareh tou in forum jang e a'saab raah miyofteh, ... ke be naf' e hich kasi nist. Get Back to the topic, which is chilling

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> they want to ban me in operation "soleiman tomb"
> 
> according to one of the members  i mean .....how old are these kids ?



They are not kids. They are grownup men. It is rather their infantile tendencies, arising from their upbringing that is making them look like kids. Who knows what they have gone through in their lives, specially in their childhood. Their inferiority complex, specially in regard to Iran, has really become an extreme case of OCD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> They are not kids. They are grownup men. It is rather their infantile tendencies, arising from their upbringing that is making them look like kids. Who knows what they have gone through in their lives, specially in their childhood. Their inferiority complex, specially in regard to Iran, has really become an extreme case of OCD.


OCD is curable in a 6 month period of treatment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> OCD is curable in a 6 month period of treatment



Then good luck with that. You have almost an army of them on your hands. Rather a nation . That would be a 24/7 job for you . Say goodbye to your personal life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Then good luck with that. You have almost an army of them on your hands. Rather a nation . That would be a 24/7 job for you . Say goodbye to your personal life.




you are mean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Daneshmand said:


> They are not kids. They are grownup men. It is rather their infantile tendencies, arising from their upbringing that is making them look like kids. Who knows what they have gone through in their lives, specially in their childhood. Their inferiority complex, specially in regard to Iran, has really become an extreme case of OCD.



Too bad that, in their childishness and OCD, they have focused so much of their energy on Iranian section.
Luckily, I have different experience with Turks when I am on vacation in Alanya. There the Turks are very friendly and accomodating. Nothing like their vile community here in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> you are mean



Oh, no dear haman. It is rather the reality. Sadly though. Even in real life, can you see their foreign policy to be anything but disaster? On one had they feed the zombies and then they go in to save a grave from the zombies while countless people who are very much alive are being massacred. They pretend to be secular and then they have made available corridor for teenage girls from Europe to become sexual slaves across their border. It is insanity. What they are trying to prove?



ResurgentIran said:


> Too bad that, in their childishness and OCD, they have focused so much of their energy on Iranian section.
> Luckily, I have different experience with Turks when I am on vacation in Alanya. There the Turks are very friendly and accomodating. Nothing like their vile community here in PDF.



There, certainly are. The ones we are seeing here, get their clues from the regime in power. Since the regime is following anti-Iranian policies in the region, these pseudo-kids think, they are doing their "patriotic" duty. There is alot of resentment by sane Turkish citizen about what is going on though. Both inside and outside their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 dada khosham miad ghat ke mizani donya kharab mikoni haha damet garm khashm ejdeha ) 

Rmi vs the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 dada khosham miad ghat ke mizani donya kharab mikoni haha damet garm khashm ejdeha )
> 
> Rmi vs the world


Are... @rmi5 ino bezar to signaturet.LOL

من نه انم كه زبوني كشم از چرخ و فلك/// چرخ بر هم زنم ار غير مرادم گردد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Agha dar kol ba hamatoonam asabe khidetono kharab nakonid. Ma miam 10 min az badbakhti donya vaghee door bashim inja stressemon bishtar mishe lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 dada khosham miad ghat ke mizani donya kharab mikoni haha damet garm khashm ejdeha )
> 
> Rmi vs the world












kollang said:


> Are... @rmi5 ino bezar to signaturet.LOL
> 
> من نه انم كه زبوني كشم از چرخ و فلك/// چرخ بر هم زنم ار غير مرادم گردد







Militant Atheist said:


> Agha dar kol ba hamatoonam asabe khidetono kharab nakonid. Ma miam 10 min az badbakhti donya vaghee door bashim inja stressemon bishtar mishe lol



I agree bro. Let's start Chilling ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> [IMG]http://imamali.kums.ac.ir/Components/General/ShowImage.aspx?imagepath=/kums_content/Media/image/2010/08/6806_orig.JPG&mode=400[/IMG]



Beautiful picture. That C-arm is one of my favorite instruments. A personal observation I have made, the people who worked with it, almost all had only beautiful daughters . When working with it, put some extra lead-shield around your balls haman, if you plan to have sons as well . Otherwise daughters are even better. And if someone asks, just tell them, C-arm ate all the sons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Albatteh, man in ra nabaayad begam vali aghayoun, be nazar e man fitileh ra bekeshid paayin. gard va khaak digeh ziyaadi shodeh. ba in dargiri haye 2-3 rouz e akhir, dobaareh tou in forum jang e a'saab raah miyofteh, ... ke be naf' e hich kasi nist. Get Back to the topic, which is chilling



rmi dorost mige.

Man khahesham ine ke hamatun yekam kutah biaid va khaheshan dige tuie on yeki bakhsh felan post nazarid, bezarid agar kasi gharare moghaser beshe ma nabashim. man alan daram darbaraie ghazie mod jadid sohbat mikonam ba baghie mod ha lotfan nazarid kharab beshe oza. momkene hata in chill thread va on yeki ro bebandan va arzeshesh ro nadare.

@haman10 @kollang @ResurgentIran @Daneshmand

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

Agha tasadof kardam badjoor 

baroon miomad , 6 ta mashin zadim b ham 

ye 3-4 toman raftam tou kharj , akhe hame airbag ha baaz shodan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Agha tasadof kardam badjoor
> 
> baroon miomad , 6 ta mashin zadim b ham
> 
> ye 3-4 toman raftam tou kharj , akhe hame airbag ha baaz shodan



Fada saret, khoda to shokr khodet salemi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

lol 6ta mashin chejoori mizanan beham dige? Hala taghsire ki bood??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Agha tasadof kardam badjoor
> 
> baroon miomad , 6 ta mashin zadim b ham
> 
> ye 3-4 toman raftam tou kharj , akhe hame airbag ha baaz shodan


Ey baba.khodet salemi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> Agha tasadof kardam badjoor
> 
> baroon miomad , 6 ta mashin zadim b ham
> 
> ye 3-4 toman raftam tou kharj , akhe hame airbag ha baaz shodan


Shi shode ? shadid boode ke airbag baz kardiii

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Fada saret, khoda to shokr khodet salemi.


mamnun dada



Abii said:


> lol 6ta mashin chejoori mizanan beham dige? Hala taghsire ki bood??


baroon miomad did kam bood , ye yaroo mast bood , yeho zad rou tormoz , hame be radif zadim be ham 

tooye outooban ham bood , soraat yekam ziad bood . nashod control konam 



kollang said:


> Ey baba.khodet salemi?


are azize delam , faghat airbag ke baaz shod khord sooratam ye chand lahze bihoosh gashtim 

vali dar kol chizi nashod .



rahi2357 said:


> Shi shode ? shadid boode ke airbag baz kardiii


are taghriban 

chizi nist , ye 4 tomani raftam tou kharj vali fada saram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Bihuuush ??! Elaaahiii . Movazeb bash dige ma ye haman bishtar nadarima. section baghalia cheshet kardan akhar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Bihuuush ??! Elaaahiii . Movazeb bash dige ma ye haman bishtar nadarima. section baghalia cheshet kardan akhar.


vala dadash daghighan nemidoonam chi shod vali are hodood 10-20 saniye "completely knocked-out boodim" 

lamasab che zarbe ie dasht , sar dard gereftam 

Friendly advise to you all :

Turn your airbags off when driving in city .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

rahi2357 said:


> Baba in mashinay irani airbagesh standard nist madeye monfajerash kamo ziad hast. Fek konam zarbeye mohamadali kelley ro roo sooratet hes kardi ye lahze. Baz khoda ro shokr saret nakhord too shishe..



Famile door is back! Wohooooo!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> mamnun dada
> 
> 
> baroon miomad did kam bood , ye yaroo mast bood , yeho zad rou tormoz , hame be radif zadim be ham
> 
> tooye outooban ham bood , soraat yekam ziad bood . nashod control konam
> 
> 
> are azize delam , faghat airbag ke baaz shod khord sooratam ye chand lahze bihoosh gashtim
> 
> vali dar kol chizi nashod .
> 
> 
> are taghriban
> 
> chizi nist , ye 4 tomani raftam tou kharj vali fada saram


Ey baba...damaghet nashkaste ke?3 4 tomano az holghume taraf bekesh birun, age mast bude.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> , age mast bude.


Taraf ghataan "high" bood . bordanesh bimarestan ,chizish naboode faghat chand ta zakhm koochik .

Aslan etela nadaram akharesh chi shod , chon hosele jaro bahs nadashtam .

khesarat nafar jolo ie ru farda midam naghdi behesh , nafar posht saram ham ye barg bime dad be man .

alanam mashino dadam yeki az doostam bere donbale karash , zang zad goft shayad kharjesh az 4 tomanam bishtar she .

ina be kenar , madaram gir dade mige tond miri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

yashasin said:


> agha man nemidunam chikar kardam sinan be admin mige mano ban kone ye post gozashtam migam vasam tarjome konid ay baba cheghad bachan ina


rough translation: Sir, I do not know what I was post, Sinan manga admin tells me I'm a young post

Quit acting haman......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> rough translation: Sir, I do not know what I was post, Sinan manga admin tells me I'm a young post
> 
> Quit acting haman......



Mate if you continue to accuse @haman10 of creating a fake account without one single proof, I'm going to have to thread ban you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

yashasin said:


> agha age torka troll konan mam baladim in karo bokonim khabare jadid ine ke torka ye kafan sakhtan ke tu un donya azab nemibini va atish behet asar nadare =)) torkam saf bastan daran mikharan 25000 lire tork . manam ino gozashtam khuneshun jush oomade marhale bad mizaram to science and technology in turkey =))))))))))))


shoma nemikhad biay komak , boro baba gand zadi asab ma 3 rooze .

@Serpentine inam ban kon bere pish baghiye accountash .




Sinan said:


> Well, we are sure that this particular person is Haman


quite acting xenon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Agha tasadof kardam badjoor
> 
> baroon miomad , 6 ta mashin zadim b ham
> 
> ye 3-4 toman raftam tou kharj , akhe hame airbag ha baaz shodan



Khoda roo shokr keh beh khair gozasht. Tond mirooni digeh. 1 rahe hal bishtar nadari: Ehtyat ehtyat ehtyat;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Khoda roo shokr keh beh khair gozasht. Tond mirooni digeh. 1 rahe hal bishtar nadari: Ehtyat ehtyat ehtyat;


mamnun , are dige .

albate fekr konam madaram mikhad ru mashin limiter nasb kone balaye 50 ta naram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> mamnun , are dige .
> 
> albate fekr konam madaram mikhad ru mashin limiter nasb kone balaye 50 ta naram



Limiter Taiwani ya Eyesight Subaru hich kodom nemitoonam jaigozin ehtyat beshan. Limiter bayad to mokh adam basheh. Beh har hal Irooni-ha aksaran eiman-dost nistan. Bayad biyai Canada ya beri keshvarhai gharbi ta befahmi eimani ya'ani chi. Mashallah, Iran keh har saal bishtar az jang dareh to jadeh koshteh mideh. Mardom ham keh taghsiro mindazan sareh tolid konandeh dakheli chonkeh fekr mikonan ageh hamashoon Lamborghini dashtan, digeh tasadofi nabood. Moshkel az farhang ranandegi eh.

Chand ta chiz keh ma inja omadim yad gereftim: Safe braking distance; Situation awareness all around the car; Never drive in close bunches with other cars; Never drive in blind side of others; Respect weather; Respect road signs and signals; Respect the mechanical limits of your car; etc etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Safe braking distance


thats exactly what screwed me over .

i was only 6-7 meters away in a rainy day . the ABS system in P206 is really high quality @rahi2357 @kollang , if they were not , i probably would have trashed the car and my self 

If it wasn't for the airbags (they are really costly ) , the repairing costs wouldn't jump this high .

the radiator and its support is trashed and there is some damage to the chassis , nose panel . 

i'm not going to install the airbags for now  i need the car ASAP .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Mate if you continue to accuse @haman10 of creating a fake account without one single proof, I'm going to have to thread ban you.



Well, Serpi... if are going to delete my post that includes "proof" you should also delete your message.

Here i'm posting the proof once more. You can thread ban me. But let this post stay.



Sinan said:


> @Hakan
> 
> If you look at the time of these post (lower right) you will see it's one and a half hour ahead of the Turkey.
> meaning local time only in Iran The World Clock — Capitals Worldwide
> 
> Can you ban this obvious Iranian false-fallger troll (namely haman) for being stupid and exposing himself (also trolling)
> 
> @WebMaster this Haman guy continues to troll in our section, FYI. This is his 3rd double account that we became aware of.


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> thats exactly what screwed me over .
> 
> i was only 6-7 meters away in a rainy day . the ABS system in P206 is really high quality @rahi2357 @kollang , if they were not , i probably would have trashed the car and my self
> 
> If it wasn't for the airbags (they are really costly ) , the repairing costs wouldn't jump this high .
> 
> the radiator and its support is trashed and there is some damage to the chassis , nose panel .
> 
> i'm not going to install the airbags for now  i need the car ASAP .



That is bad. 6 meters is not enough for a proper reaction. You, having studied the physiology of nervous system, should have known better that the nerve signals take time to go through optic system, processed for a motor response and then transmitted all the way to your foot. It takes about a quarter of a second for all this to be done. And then you have to respect physics of brakes, inertia and friction. NO WAY, 6 meters is enough. Specially in high speed.

ABS is rather over-rated. It has really not much to do with braking. It is actually a steering control system. It helps you to keep control of steering the car. And that also if properly applied with 3 S technique (Stomp, Stay, Steer). As per an American study, in US, ABS cars are 65% more likely to be involved in a fatal crash than non-ABS cars. You see many drivers do not know how to use ABS and this causes additional fatalities compared to non-ABS cars. I would rather be in a car without ABS but with a safe driver who knows about braking techniques, than be in a ABS car with an unsafe driver who has no respect for laws of physics. In 6 meters with high speed, I doubt even ABS has enough time to get engaged properly, let alone be a decisive factor.

I would strongly  advise against you driving that car without airbags. They saved you today. Any more proof, you want? It is better to take the bus or walk than drive without them.

Additionally if you were (and I sincerely hope) wearing seat belt, your seat belt assembly has to be examined by an authorized and trained (in specialty of seat belts) mechanic since stresses put on it during a crash, are extremely high. They are not designed to survive an accident, they are rather designed for only one serious accident.

Similarly, your brake system has to be examined by an authorized mechanic. Specially the front ones if they are disk assemblies. In hard braking the disks get alot of beating and might even have bent.



Sinan said:


> Well, Serpi... if are going to .



@Serpentine Thread ban this guy. Without any proof and with just a random external website address, is accusing a respected member here. This troll should be kicked out of this thread. We are tried of Turkish trolls in this section who have nothing else to do except bringing vile here.



haman10 said:


> thats exactly what screwed me over .
> 
> i was only 6-7 meters away in a rainy day . the ABS system in P206 is really high quality @rahi2357 @kollang , if they were not , i probably would have trashed the car and my self
> 
> If it wasn't for the airbags (they are really costly ) , the repairing costs wouldn't jump this high .
> 
> the radiator and its support is trashed and there is some damage to the chassis , nose panel .
> 
> i'm not going to install the airbags for now  i need the car ASAP .



One more thing, I forgot to ask. Did you have any neuro symptoms (nausea, vergio, vision, etc problem afterwards)? If so, or even without it, you should have done an imaging of the brain. Chon keh gofti knockout shodi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> ne more thing, I forgot to ask. Did you have any neuro symptoms (nausea, vergio, vision, etc problem afterwards)? If so, or even without it, you should have done an imaging of the brain. Chon keh gofti knockout shodi.


na dr.

midoonam , na chize khasi nabood .

Tnx for the advises bro

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

Abii said:


> I need to become a mod now that Serpentine wants out.
> 
> This forum is infested with terrorist sympathizers and trolls.
> 
> 1) Half the forum is filled with garbage copy/paste walls of text threads, the other half are useless rumor threads. Posting a thread without a summary of the material being posted will result in a warning. Opening a thread by posting a full article will result in a warning. Opening a thread without acceptable sources will result in a warning.
> 
> 2) Sympathizing with terrorist groups will result in a ban. Under no circumstance can terrorism and religious fanaticism be justified.
> 
> 3) Posts related to DNA and racial differences will result in an immediate ban (Hasani will be banned immediately).
> 
> 4) Any member using words such as "fire worshiper" or "ajam" will get an immediate ban from the section.
> 
> 5) Causing an argument by not accepting factual statements will result in warnings. Ignoring facts and continuing an argument based on feelings and nationalistic tendencies is idiotic.


Now that's what I'm gonna call a good plan, that deserve to be voted for.
That's why my vote's yours dear @Abii



kollang said:


> vali mod shodane man morede qabule @Abii va @rmi5 va @New va chanta az dustane dige nist.alamshange mishe


hadeaghal dar morede man ke in harf dorost nist, bro.



Serpentine said:


> Even thinking of @Abii becoming a mod is scary, he will bulldoze the whole section like a ruthless dictator,only few shall survive his rage.


Although I can see the decisions are already made, but that was a wrong prejudging I guess. @Abii being the mod here, I promise will end up to no ban for anyone in the long run, as I can say he is just too kindhearted to ban anyone. But that's just my guess.



haman10 said:


> Agha tasadof kardam badjoor
> 
> baroon miomad , 6 ta mashin zadim b ham
> 
> ye 3-4 toman raftam tou kharj , akhe hame airbag ha baaz shodan


Motmaeni hich bakit nashode. Ah ma shans nadarim ke 
Kidding bro, happy you are fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Motmaeni hich bakit nashode. Ah ma shans nadarim ke
> Kidding bro, happy you are fine.


lol

Tnx bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Holy shit. Doogh is worse than alcohol lmao.

I drank like 1.5 liters of doogh and got a headache and fell sleep around 8 or 9. Now it's 4 in the morning and I can't sleep.

And talking about alcohol, I just discovered Sangria (Spanish drink). It's fucking delicious. I hate wine, but this is fucking great. If you guys have access to red wine (which I'm sure you guys do), try it. 

INGREDIENTS

1 bottle red Spanish wine
1 cup fresh orange juice
1/2 pineapple, chopped (roughly 1 cup)
1 orange, sliced into thin rounds and then halved
1/2 pear, cubed

INSTRUCTIONS

Slice fruit and drop into a large pitcher.
Add orange juice, then wine and stir.
Refrigerate until serving - 4-6 hours would be ideal so the flavors can mingle. Drink within 1-2 days.
5 Ingredient Spanish Sangria | Minimalist Baker Recipes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Holy shit. Doogh is worse than alcohol lmao.
> 
> I drank like 1.5 liters of doogh and got a headache and fell sleep around 8 or 9. Now it's 4 in the morning and I can't sleep.
> 
> And talking about alcohol, I just discovered Sangria (Spanish drink). It's fucking delicious. I hate wine, but this is fucking great. If you guys have access to red wine (which I'm sure you guys do), try it.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 1 bottle red Spanish wine
> 1 cup fresh orange juice
> 1/2 pineapple, chopped (roughly 1 cup)
> 1 orange, sliced into thin rounds and then halved
> 1/2 pear, cubed
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> Slice fruit and drop into a large pitcher.
> Add orange juice, then wine and stir.
> Refrigerate until serving - 4-6 hours would be ideal so the flavors can mingle. Drink within 1-2 days.
> 5 Ingredient Spanish Sangria | Minimalist Baker Recipes



Whenever I drink doogh, I become a Walking Dead, but doogh is too good to ignore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Whenever I drink doogh, I become a Walking Dead, but doogh is too good to ignore.


My head still hurts. Hangover from doogh...

The doogh I always get has a new flavor called کاکوتی and I drank way too much of it. WTF is کاکوتی btw? Asked the guy that was there and he was more clueless than I was.

Google says it's thyme. wtf is thyme lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> My head still hurts. Hangover from doogh...
> 
> The doogh I always get has a new flavor called کاکوتی and I drank way too much of it. WTF is کاکوتی btw? Asked the guy that was there and he was more clueless than I was.
> 
> Google says it's thyme. wtf is thyme lol



Just read these about kakooti, another wonder from mother nature.
​با کاکوتی و فواید آن آشنا شویم

آشنایی با خواص گیاه کاکوتی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Hilarious thread. IR is so retarded lol.
WATCH: Iranian cruise missiles blow up life-size replica of American aircraft carrier


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Hilarious thread. IR is so retarded lol.
> WATCH: Iranian cruise missiles blow up life-size replica of American aircraft carrier



Oh that forum. MP.net displays full American democracy. Just try to criticize Israel or U.S policies and see what happens to you and your account.
Good thing is at least they admit they have a dictatorship in there.
Bunch of western nutbags and warmongers gathered all in one place to 'discuss' things.


In this forum, people defend Israel, U.S, Iran, KSA, Europe or any place they want and nothing happens to them.

I once was banned for saying Israel is a rogue state and it should not have violated Syrian air space (after their aggression on Golan). 

Weird thing is too many false flags who happen to worship Israel live on that forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Oh that forum. MP.net displays full American democracy. Just try to criticize Israel or U.S policies and see what happens to you and your account.
> Good things is at least they admit they have a dictatorship in there.
> Bunch of western nutbags and warmongers gathered all in one place to 'discuss' things.
> 
> 
> In this forum, people defend Israel, U.S, Iran, KSA, Europe or any place they want and nothing happens to them.


Back in the days when I still cared about jingoism and nationalism, I was banned from that site as well. It was eons ago though. Probably 5-6 years ago at least. But even then I wasn't mad. Defending terrorism and terrorist groups are ban worthy. 

This forum is a fucking cesspool man. At least half the people here are literally terrorists and the other half are just here to waste time and advertise their great 3rd world dictatorships. At least on MP.net, the posters are knowledgeable and you learn a thing or two. Plus, they don't tolerate people who defend terrorist groups and dictatorships. Criticizing Israel or the US isn't an issue. The issue is that a public forum can turn into a cesspool like this one, if it doesn't have a direction. Over there, they've decided that the forum should cater mostly to NATO servicemen and servicewomen (most of them seem to be servicemen). Plus, they want to keep the discussions on point. You throw Hasani or Haman in the middle of all that and it would all go to shit. So the second they sniff a Hezbollah terrorist lover or a dictatorship white washer, they ban him and get done with it. 

And defending recognized terrorist groups is illegal in many countries btw. Justifying the actions of Hezbollah shows a great deal about a person. As soon as you start defending terrorism, they ban you. Don't defend terrorism and dictatorships and you'll be fine.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Back in the days when I still cared about jingoism and nationalism, I was banned from that site as well. It was eons ago though. Probably 5-6 years ago at least. But even then I wasn't mad. Defending terrorism and terrorist groups are ban worthy.
> 
> This forum is a fucking cesspool man. At least half the people here are literally terrorists and the other half are just here to waste time and advertise their great 3rd world dictatorships. At least on MP.net, the posters are knowledgeable and you learn a thing or two. Plus, they don't tolerate people who defend terrorist groups and dictatorships. Criticizing Israel or the US isn't an issue. The issue is that a public forum can turn into a cesspool like this one, if it doesn't have a direction. Over there, they've decided that the forum should cater mostly to NATO servicemen and servicewomen (most of them seem to be servicemen). Plus, they want to keep the discussions on point. You throw Hasani or Haman in the middle of all that and it would all go to shit. So the second they sniff a Hezbollah terrorist lover or a dictatorship white washer, they ban him and get done with it.
> 
> And defending recognized terrorist groups is illegal in many countries btw. Justifying the actions of Hezbollah shows a great deal about a person. As soon as you start defending terrorism, they ban you. Don't defend terrorism and dictatorships and you'll be fine.



What you are saying does not make sense in terms of "freedom of speech" which is held up as such a high value in Western societes.
I guess over in that forum you have the right to "freedom of speech" as long as its something to their liking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Back in the days when I still cared about jingoism and nationalism, I was banned from that site as well. It was eons ago though. Probably 5-6 years ago at least. But even then I wasn't mad. Defending terrorism and terrorist groups are ban worthy.
> 
> This forum is a fucking cesspool man. At least half the people here are literally terrorists and the other half are just here to waste time and advertise their great 3rd world dictatorships. At least on MP.net, the posters are knowledgeable and you learn a thing or two. Plus, they don't tolerate people who defend terrorist groups and dictatorships. Criticizing Israel or the US isn't an issue. The issue is that a public forum can turn into a cesspool like this one, if it doesn't have a direction. Over there, they've decided that the forum should cater mostly to NATO servicemen and servicewomen (most of them seem to be servicemen). Plus, they want to keep the discussions on point. You throw Hasani or Haman in the middle of all that and it would all go to shit. So the second they sniff a Hezbollah terrorist lover or a dictatorship white washer, they ban him and get done with it.
> 
> And defending recognized terrorist groups is illegal in many countries btw. Justifying the actions of Hezbollah shows a great deal about a person. As soon as you start defending terrorism, they ban you. Don't defend terrorism and dictatorships and you'll be fine.



So saying that Israel is a rogue state and condemning their violation of Syrian air space is supporting terrorism and dictatorships? Great logic Abii. You seem to hate dictatorships so much, but you defend it when the countries you love apply it.

Here too there are many knowledgeable person about military stuff and other things. What I witnessed on that forum was bunch of nutjobs ( there are indeed exceptions among them) licking Israel and U.S day and night and suppressing anyone who opposes them.

Terrorism is a relative term, I may consider someone terrorist that you may not, it's actually one of the most abused words after 9/11. After that we have good and bad terrorists. Syria is a perfect example of that, not only U.S closes its eyes when its allies supply arms to terrorist groups, but also sends weapons to Syria that in many cases ended up in terrorist hands. Meanwhile they cry about Iran's intervention in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> What you are saying does not make sense in terms of "freedom of speech" which is held up as such a high value in Western societes.
> I guess over in that forum you have the right to "freedom of speech" as long as its something to their liking.


That's where your problem lies. You think a forum that's being financed by only a few individuals is a publicly financed university where you can discuss Marxism and the legitimacy of Hezbollah in a political science course. No man. The people who are financing that discussion forum don't want to have discussions with terrorist lovers and people who defend murderous 3rd world dictatorships. They can ban whoever they want.


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> That's where your problem lies. You think a forum that's being financed by only a few individuals is a publicly financed university where you can discuss Marxism and the legitimacy of Hezbollah in a political science course. No man. The people who are financing that discussion forum don't want to have discussions with terrorist lovers and people who defend murderous 3rd world dictatorships. They can ban whoever they want.



Wow, another great show of logic. So they have the right to silence whom their sponsors hate, but in other places, doing so means being a 3rd world dictatorship.

If we ban Israelis for example on this forum, we are 'bunch of intolerant uncivilized Muslims' but when they do, they are only listening to their sponsors and acting civilized. Difference is, we don't ban Israelis here, but they do ban those who call Israel a rogue state. Talk about civilized.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Oh that forum. MP.net displays full American democracy. Just try to criticize Israel or U.S policies and see what happens to you and your account.
> Good things is at least they admit they have a dictatorship in there.
> Bunch of western nutbags and warmongers gathered all in one place to 'discuss' things.
> 
> 
> In this forum, people defend Israel, U.S, Iran, KSA, Europe or any place they want and nothing happens to them.
> 
> I once was banned for saying Israel is a rogue state and it should not have violated Syrian air space (after their aggression on Golan).
> 
> Weird thing is too many false flags who happen to worship Israel live on that forum.



I completely agree, I was banned permanently for discussing order of events in 2012 Israeli assault on Gaza. And who exactly broke the cease fire. After that post, some Jewish guy quoted me with random intimidation tactic which was: 'Hamas is a terror org.'. 

Apparently you can't discuss who broke cease fire, to them it doesn't matter as long as Hamas is 'terror org'. And the admin backed him there. So I took it as opportunity to lash out before I quickly got banned.


----------



## Serpentine

Falcon29 said:


> I completely agree, I was banned permanently for discussing order of events in 2012 Israeli assault on Gaza. And who exactly broke the cease fire. After that post, some Jewish guy quoted me with random intimidation tactic which was: 'Hamas is a terror org.'.
> 
> Apparently you can't discuss who broke cease fire, to them it doesn't matter as long as Hamas is 'terror org'. And the admin backed him there. So I took it as opportunity to lash out before I quickly got banned.



Exactly, it's like there is a paid gang in there waiting for someone to criticize Israel, they all get a call to duty, quote the guy and accuse him of supporting 'terrorism', then in a calculated act, they call moderators (many of which are also Israel lickers and idiots) and the guy who criticized Israel gets banned or receives an infraction.
I used to talk to one of their mods and got to know their mentality pretty well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> That's where your problem lies. You think a forum that's being financed by only a few individuals is a publicly financed university where you can discuss Marxism and the legitimacy of Hezbollah in a political science course. No man. The people who are financing that discussion forum don't want to have discussions with terrorist lovers and people who defend murderous 3rd world dictatorships. They can ban whoever they want.



No I would not disagree about that.
I dont question their right to ban whoever they dont like. Their forum, their rules. As the saying goes.
But as far as "freedom of speech" is concerned, they dont practice it.

Which makes it a boring forum. This forum is at least more interesting, regardless of whether there are ISIS supporters or Hezbollah supporters or Martian supporters. Hell this forum even allows for people that believe in Western neocolonialism to make their voice heard.
The point is that the freedom of speech in this forum allows more views to get to the table, to the point that confrontations more often than not takes place. Which makes it a more exciting forum.
Otherwise why would you be here, and not join military photos with a new account?
I'll tell you why. Because their forum is boring. Its a monologue cesspool (as you call it) of armchair generals screaming "MURICA **** YEAH" amongst themselves, with no debate taking place.
Boring was the word.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> So saying that Israel is a rogue state and condemning their violation of Syrian air space is supporting terrorism and dictatorships? Great logic Abii. You seem to hate dictatorships so much, but you defend it when the countries you love apply it.
> 
> Here too there are many knowledgeable person about military stuff and other things. What I witnessed on that forum was bunch of nutjobs ( there are indeed exceptions among them) licking Israel and U.S day and night and suppressing anyone who opposes them.
> 
> Terrorism is a relative term, I may consider someone terrorist that you may not, it's actually one of the most abused words after 9/11. After that we have good and bad terrorists. Syria is a perfect example of that, not only U.S closes its eyes when its allies supply arms to terrorist groups, but also sends weapons to Syria that in many cases ended up in terrorist hands. Meanwhile they cry about Iran's intervention in Syria.


These are exactly the sort of discussions they don't want to have on MP.net! Trying to argue with a person living in a 3rd world dictatorship, who happens to be defending the dictatorship, its ideals and that way of life, at the cost of his own freedom and lively hood, is a pointless endeavor. This forum is designed for adsense income (so people click on ads). The more traffic it generates, the more the owners make. MP.net runs on a different model. 

Terrorism isn't a relative term btw. Terrorism is terrorism. Israel violating Syria's airspace is Israel violating Syria's airspace. What does that have with you supporting Hezbollah? A lot of countries violate air spaces. Russia does it on a weekly basis. Israel does it for a legitimate reason. Everybody, including Iran, wants it wiped off the map. Israel is a functioning democratic nation, with a free market economy, that's right in the middle of a sea of savages. A sea of savages that want to wipe if off the map. If it occasionally violates air spaces and bombs targets in other countries, it is understandable when we look at the context. 

Israel has shown EXTREME patience over the years. If Japan, or Korea or USA or Germany or GB or... had Israel's situation, they would have ended the conflict long ago through their sheer military dominance. They could carpet bomb everybody around them, nuke them, walk in and flatten every square inch of enemy territory... They don't do any of that. Instead, they sit back and take it. They've taken it for decades and respond with the bare minimum. That's why people have sympathy for them and that's why you will get banned on MP.net for defending terrorists against the state of Israel.


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> Exactly, it's like there is a paid gang in there waiting for someone to criticize Israel, they all get a call to duty, quote the guy and accuse him of supporting 'terrorism', then in a calculated act, they call moderators (many of which are also Israel lickers and idiots) and they guy who criticized Israel gets banned or receives an infraction.
> I used to talk to one of their mods and got to know their mentality pretty well.



Dude the guy who owns forum is Jewish Zionist. He allows Israeli members to cuss out everybody. Not just Muslims. I've seen American christian members question Israel just a tiny bit and Israeli members all team up on them like they're prey, they cuss them out and repeat the same bs line that was directed at me. And then this 'fair admin' comes and bans them for at least 3 weeks. And does nothing against Israeli members even though cursing is against rules.


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> No I would not disagree about that.
> I dont question their right to ban whoever they dont like. Their forum, their rules. As the saying goes.
> But as far as "freedom of speech" is concerned, they dont practice it.
> 
> Which makes it a boring forum. This forum is at least more interesting, regardless of whether there are ISIS supporters or Hezbollah supporters or Martian supporters. Hell this forum even allows for people that believe in Western neocolonialism to make their voice heard.
> The point is that the freedom of speech in this forum allows more views to get to the table, to the point that confrontations more often than not takes place. Which makes it a more exciting forum.
> Otherwise why would you be here, and not join military photos with a new account?
> I'll tell you why. Because their forum is boring. Its a monologue cesspool (as you call it) of armchair generals screaming "MURICA **** YEAH" amongst themselves, with no debate taking place.
> Boring was the word.


This forum is designed for adsense income. So more traffic, more money. 

I joined for the same reason you guys did. I used to be a jingoistic airhead that thought defending Iran was about justifying the mullahs and whitewashing its crimes. I was here to do my duty and show Iran as a great country blah blah

And I agree, this forum is fun, which is why I'm still here. And yes, MP.net is boring. So what? And they don't have to practice freedom of speech. They're using their own money to create a medium for a certain type of discussion. If they allowed every mohamad and hussein to join that site, it would turn into a shit hole after a week.


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> These are exactly the sort of discussions they don't want to have on MP.net! Trying to argue with a person living in a 3rd world dictatorship, who happens to be defending the dictatorship, its ideals and that way of life, at the cost of his own freedom and lively hood, is a pointless endeavor. This forum is designed for adsense income (so people click on ads). The more traffic it generates, the more the owners make. MP.net runs on a different model.
> 
> Terrorism isn't a relative term btw. Terrorism is terrorism. Israel violating Syria's airspace is Israel violating Syria's airspace. What does that have with you supporting Hezbollah? A lot of countries violate air spaces. Russia does it on a weekly basis. Israel does it for a legitimate reason. Everybody, including Iran, wants it wiped off the map. Israel is a functioning democratic nation, with a free market economy, that's right in the middle of a sea of savages. A sea of savages that want to wipe if off the map. If it occasionally violates air spaces and bombs targets in other countries, it is understandable when we look at the context.
> 
> Israel has shown EXTREME patience over the years. If Japan, or Korea or USA or Germany or GB or... had Israel's situation, they would have ended the conflict long ago through their sheer military dominance. They could carpet bomb everybody around them, nuke them, walk in and flatten every square inch of enemy territory... They don't do any of that. Instead, they sit back and take it. They've taken it for decades and respond with the bare minimum. That's why people have sympathy for them and that's why you will get banned on MP.net for defending terrorists against the state of Israel.


You don't get it mate, do you? I DID NOT mention Hezbollah, Hamas or Iran in my post and they banned me for saying what I earlier wrote.

I let you to sympathize with those innocent guys in MP.net, brave internet warriors who fight 'terrorists' in cyberspace and at the same time, licking Israel 24/7.

Sorry that's not my way and I'm not angry that they banned me, I just wanted to show their perfect freedom of speech.

If that makes me a terrorist, then I'm proud to be a terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> This forum is designed for adsense income. So more traffic, more money.
> 
> I joined for the same reason you guys did. I used to be a jingoistic airhead that thought defending Iran was about justifying the mullahs and whitewashing its crimes. I was here to do my duty and show Iran as a great country blah blah
> 
> And I agree, this forum is fun, which is why I'm still here. And yes, MP.net is boring. So what? And they don't have to practice freedom of speech. They're using their own money to create a medium for a certain type of discussion. If they allowed every mohamad and hussein to join that site, it would turn into a shit hole after a week.



I dont have disagreement. Where do you see the disagreement in my post?
They can do whatever they like.
At least we can agree this forum is more fun.
Because it practices freedom speech, and they do not. Which is fine by me. lol

I guess the "Muzzies" in this forum are better at upholding the precious so called Western value of freedom of speech, than the Westeners in military photos. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ResurgentIran said:


> Because it practices freedom speech, and they do not. Which is fine by me. lol



Nah ... you are wrong. Start talking about Chinese government or other Pakistani's allies and you'll get banned in a minute. You can try it for free! The same goes for anything close to criticizing Wahabis. Wahabis are literally allowed to insult everyone and do whatever they want and no mod gives a damn.
Every forum has their own policy. For this website, moderation is not strict, to allow more trolls, useless discussions, ... hence more traffic and money. Does it make this forum more fun for trolling? Yeah, but it's boring in long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> You don't get it mate, do you? I DID NOT mention Hezbollah, Hamas or Iran in my post and they banned me for saying what I earlier wrote.
> 
> I let you to sympathize with those innocent guys in MP.net, brave internet warriors who fight 'terrorists' in cyberspace and at the same time, licking Israel 24/7.
> 
> Sorry that's not my way and I'm not angry that they banned me, I just wanted to show their perfect freedom of speech.
> 
> If that makes me a terrorist, then I'm proud to be a terrorist.


You went to a forum that you know is filled with Westerners and you called Israel a rogue state. Of course, any logical person can assume that your next post will be about Hezbollah, Hamas etc... They cut to the chase and banned you preemptively before you started going off. 

And how is Israel a rogue state? They are a democratic nation, with a free market economy. They're no Canada or Denmark, but they operate on a different planet compared to the savages around them. To go to MP.net and call Israel a rogue state for violating the airspace of a shit hole of biblical proportions, Syria, for LEGITIMATE reasons, is trolling. Assad, ISIS and the rest of the muslim world are carving each other like savages and you go on MP.net calling Israel a rogue state for a legitimate airspace violation. It's the middle east, where every man and woman wants Israel wiped off the map. Trust me, nobody will give a shit when Israel violates a piece of shit civil war torn country's airspace in light of all these facts.


----------



## ResurgentIran

rmi5 said:


> Nah ... you are wrong. Start talking about Chinese government or other Pakistani's allies and you'll get banned in a minute. You can try it for free! The same goes for anything close to criticizing Wahabis. Wahabis are literally allowed to insult everyone and do whatever they want and no mod gives a damn.
> Every forum has their own policy. For this website, moderation is not strict, to allow more trolls, useless discussions, ... hence more traffic and money. Is it make this forum more fun for trolling? Yeah, but it's boring in long term.



Well I agree. I guess I should have been more precise. defence practices freedom of speech to larger extent than other forums, but obviously it has it faults.
Freedom of speech RELATIVE to military photos, I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> Well I agree. I guess I should have been more precise. defence practices freedom of speech to larger extent than other forums, but obviously it has it faults.
> Freedom of speech RELATIVE to military photos, I mean.


Again, this website is designed for adsense income. 

The second anybody discusses Islam, China, Pakistan etc... he/she will be banned btw. Why focus on that site though? Say they're hypocrites, why are you and serpi so passionately trying to prove that they are when there are so many problems with our entire country? Perhaps because you've bought into IR's bull shit that everything wrong with Iran is their fault.


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> You went to a forum that you know is filled with Westerners and you called Israel a rogue state. Of course, any logical person can assume that your next post will be about Hezbollah, Hamas etc... They cut to the chase and banned you preemptively before you started going off.
> 
> And how is Israel a rogue state? They are a democratic nation, with a free market economy. They're no Canada or Denmark, but they operate on a different planet compared to the savages around them. To go to MP.net and call Israel a rogue state for violating the airspace of a shit hole of biblical proportions, Syria, for LEGITIMATE reasons, is trolling. Assad, ISIS and the rest of the muslim world are carving each other like savages and you go on MP.net calling Israel a rogue state for a legitimate airspace violation. It's the middle east, where every man and woman wants Israel wiped off the map. Trust me, nobody will give a shit when Israel violates a piece of shit civil war torn country's airspace in light of all these facts.



This is pointlessless, even if they had killed me for saying that, you'd still justify it. I even suppose if they kill millions,you'll justify and sugarcoat their action.

So we better leave it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Abii 

With all due respect bro, you have warped view of West(maybe because you're in Canada). There are people that dislike us severely and want to wage all forms of war against us. Difference between Middle Easterners and them is that they do it in a professional way. Most of it consists of psychological/propaganda warfare which has much worse long term effects for world than some desperate person doing an physical attack. Look at Stephen Harpers views in Canada, now maybe Canadians see his kind as minority but now picture that group being majority in US or places in Europe. Now also picture Jewish community being heavily involved with that camp. They are at war with us, they work against us on daily basis mostly through pyschological/propaganda warfare. So much that they scared you from being pro-Iran. I don't disagree that ME has dumb people preocuipped with tribal/historic rivarly nonsense. But there is sizable minority which is well educated and wants to change that part of world. I don't seek war against Europeans or Americans. I want my land to be free from pyschopaths and move there to live for rest of my life. Problem is Europe/US enable those pyschopaths to dominate us in every way. 

You think most Westerners are like the ones you meet in college that are down to earth and like to party. There are many like that, key point is the partying is ecnouraged to discourage them from getting into politics. That generation can change the West for the better. But they don't have much power yet. Neocons on other hand(Which I've met many times) have total different agenda and are usually older than 30 age range. So those neocons like David Horowitz, Rudy Guiliani, etc...still consider from the 'other' even though you're agnostic. They see 'Muslim'as some kind of single tribe.


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> This is useless, even if they had killed me for saying that, you'd still justify it. I even suppose if they kill millions,you'll justify and sugarcoat their action.
> 
> So we better leave it here, it's useless.


It is useless. Israel will always be seen as an ally in North America and Europe. They have the same democratic values and a love for progress. The love with Israel is amplified b/c of how they have to live in a neighborhood where everybody wants to see them dead, just for being Jews. In light of those facts, Israel's violations are ignored. If Israel was surrounded by countries like Denmark, Sweden and Luxembourg, the opinion on Israel would be completely different. But they happen to be surrounded by savages who also happen to want Israel wiped off the map.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> Again, this website is designed for adsense income.
> 
> The second anybody discusses Islam, China, Pakistan etc... he/she will be banned btw. Why focus on that site though? Say they're hypocrites, why are you and serpi so passionately trying to prove that they are when there are so many problems with our entire country? Perhaps because you've bought into IR's bull shit that everything wrong with Iran is their fault.



lol what?
What does that have to do with anything? All I said was that this forum is more fun because more views are freely expressed which allows for more fun confrontational debates and even troll fests now and again.
I dont know how you managed to spin it and turn into a political discussion about IRI. 

So now I supposedly bought into "IR bullshit", because I said military photos is a boring forum that does not practice freedom of speech. Yeah I can totally see how you connected the dots there....not. lol

Dude I think you are still drunk from doogh. Relax, I wasnt even disagreeing with you in the first place. 
You're pretty irrational.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> So now I supposedly bought into "IR bullshit", because I said military photos is a boring forum that does not practice freedom of speech. Yeah I can totally see how you connected the dots there....not. lol






ResurgentIran said:


> Dude I think you are still drunk from doogh




LOL

look , i really don't care that you are an Iranian nationalist bro , even if you were not and you were just a saudi wahhabi scum , i would have still laughed my butt off to your humor 

you are really funny man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> LOL
> 
> look , i really don't care that you are an Iranian nationalist bro , even if you were not and you were just a saudi wahhabi scum , i would have still laughed my butt off to your humor
> 
> you are really funny man



Thanks bro. 
But its not hard to be funny when Abii is being a silly goose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sad day for the people of the region, specially for Iranians and Iraqis. I didn't bother watching the video. The picture is enough. 3000 years these magnificent works of art have been standing. History is all the region has left. Even that's being destroyed. Remember, IR was close to flattening Perspolis not too long ago.

I'm surprised this fucking savage ape can use a grinder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ResurgentIran said:


> Well I agree. I guess I should have been more precise. defence practices freedom of speech to larger extent than other forums, but obviously it has it faults.
> Freedom of speech RELATIVE to military photos, I mean.



Nah, you did not get the point, man. The point is that your thoughts are more close to this Pakistani forum, hence feel having freedom of speech here, while in the other forum, people with similar view points to the other forum, will feel more freedom of speech as you call it. Although, being lawless for making money is not having freedom of speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

rmi5 said:


> Nah, you did not get the point, man. The point is that your thoughts are more close to this Pakistani forum, hence feel having freedom of speech here, while in the other forum, people with similar view points to the other forum, will feel more freedom of speech as you call it. Although, being lawless for making money is not having freedom of speech.



Actually many times I have often found myself being in dispute with Pakistanis, many times even exchanging vile words over what happened in border etc.
But I was not banned for it.

I would agree that while this forum is not a monument example of freedom of speech, it does allow more diverse (including Western ones) views, making it more fun. I would like to add that the forum, by nature of having so many people from different nationalities, makes it more diverse and hence more interesting.
That was the simple point I was making.
Anyway I think we are flogging a dead horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Abii said:


> Sad day for the people of the region, specially for Iranians and Iraqis. I didn't bother watching the video. The picture is enough. 3000 years these magnificent works of art have been standing. History is all the region has left. Even that's being destroyed. Remember, IR was close to flattening Perspolis not too long ago.
> 
> I'm surprised this fucking savage ape can use a grinder.


phuuuuuck 

khalkhaali destroyed this one . he was trying to get permission to destroy perspolis and ferdowsi's tomb .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

Abii said:


> Sad day for the people of the region, specially for Iranians and Iraqis. I didn't bother watching the video. The picture is enough. 3000 years these magnificent works of art have been standing. History is all the region has left. Even that's being destroyed. Remember, IR was close to flattening Perspolis not too long ago.
> 
> I'm surprised this fucking savage ape can use a grinder.



Once again Islamists have shown themselves to the world. Sunnis living in IS land won't even be religious anymore after IS is dealt with now that they've experienced life with their Islamist brothers, some will join up with IS and end up dead others will turn strong secularists as back in the old days.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> Once again Islamists have shown themselves to the world. Sunnis living in IS land won't even be religious anymore after IS is dealt with now that they've experienced life with their Islamist brothers, some will join up with IS and end up dead others will turn strong secularists as back in the old days.



When I remember people cheering for IS in streets of Mosul, I can't feel sympathy for them anymore. But maybe I'm wrong and they didn't represent the whole population of city. Regardless, the vermin of Daesh shall be removed from Iraq and Syria and I hope those who sympathized with them and continue doing so have a slow and painful death. Most of them usually don't have a good fate, either killed by members of victims' family or simply by 'unknown gunmen'. I'm mostly eager to see those tribesmen who helped IS hanged upside down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Once again Islamists have shown themselves to the world. Sunnis living in IS land won't even be religious anymore after IS is dealt with now that they've experienced life with their Islamist brothers, some will join up with IS and end up dead others will turn strong secularists as back in the old days.



No worries, Al Khorosani will save the day.


----------



## Serpentine

@1000

Btw, about those people in Najaf you mentioned earlier, they are mostly followers of Muqtada Sadr, this guy is a sheer idiot and a clueless one indeed. I don't know about number of his followers, but I believe they are a minority. He threatens to pull out his forces from fronts of fighting Daesh every once in while, I wonder if Iraqi gov can arrest him or will it cause more problems?

This guy is exact opposite of this father.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Serpentine said:


> @1000
> 
> Btw, about those people in Najaf you mentioned earlier, they are mostly followers of Muqtada Sadr, this guy is a sheer idiot and a clueless one indeed. I don't know about number of his followers, but I believe they are a minority. He threatens to pull out his forces from fronts of fighting Daesh every once in while, I wonder if Iraqi gov can arrest him or will it cause more problems?
> 
> This guy is exact opposite of this father.



He has no direct command over large forces, those groups aren't under centralized command either but currently Hadi al Ameri is the main leader of those groups. Sadr has put the 'peace brigades' under government rule, Hadi al Ameri has put the PMF under gov rule as well. 

He won't call to pull out any forces, he just talks a lot to be heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> quite acting xenon


Dude dont make fun of me im schizophrenic, @Sinan is my other personality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Dude dont make fun of me im schizophrenic, @Sinan is my other personality.


you just don't give up do u ?

one hell of a down side to being a looser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> you just don't give up do u ?
> 
> one hell of a down side to being a looser








Now explain me what i dont give up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> When I remember people cheering for IS in streets of Mosul, I can't feel sympathy for them anymore. But maybe I'm wrong and they didn't represent the whole population of city. Regardless, the vermin of Daesh shall be removed from Iraq and Syria and I hope those who sympathized with them and continue doing so have a slow and painful death. Most of them usually don't have a good fate, either killed by members of victims' family or simply by 'unknown gunmen'. I'm mostly eager to see those tribesmen who helped IS hanged upside down.


They cheer for IS, you guys cheer for IR. What's the difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> They cheer for IS,


they cheer for IS , you cheer for US. What's the difference ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> All schools sound retarded and don't make any sense. The vast majority are anti-Arab, pro-Persia. They curse all Sahaba that took part in war against Persian Empire. They claim Imam Mahdi will come to kill Sunni's and reinstall Persian Empire. This is just minimum of their ideologies. I used to read about it to understand it, it makes no sense and I don't take it seriously at all. As for Shia's, don't care about them as long as they stop interfering in Arab world. When someone like Hassan Nasrallah sends his forces to Iraq, calls Yemeni Houthi takeover as part of revolution and says stuff about Bahrain. You quikcly realize what interests Shia value. I don't have a problem with being militant as long as you are militant for right reasons. Iranians have warped view of Islam and odd beliefs which won't make any sense and on their forum they refer to Sunni's as 'wahabis' and hilariously try presenting notion that Prophet hates us and we are lower than them.





Falcon29 said:


> I don't want Iran to ever support Hamas since I've seen Iran's agenda exposed ever since 2011. You are delusional if you think I want any support Iran(Which is minor). You are not familiar with Islam either, once Arab regime(incuding SHia ones) fall we will take matters into our hands and destroy something called Israel. Whilst you focus on destroying Arab women and children.
> 
> You are only ones obsessed with us. Even though we have no ties anymore, Iranians on IMF still calling us their proxies and trying to appear at forefront of Palestinian cause. And of course if Israel attacks Gaza Iranians will declare that the response from Hamas was theirs. Even though they know full well there is no rehabilitation of ties.



Look at this ungreatful little "thing". I am starting to see myself agreeing with Abii and rmi5.
There is no benefit in supporting Hamas. We have been given pariah status and got sanctions on us for what?
For supporting bunch of tazis that hate our guts, and only accept your money because they are desperate two dollar beggars as every surrounding country is starving them (including Arab states)
Its not a mystery every surrounding Arab country hate their guts. Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon (where they played a big part in causing the bloody Lebanese civil war)
He thinks Iran does not help anymore, but he forgets that Hamas would starve were it not for Iranian funds.

@haman10 @kollang @Serpentine

I fully believe we need to stop supporting these insolent konlokhte bogando mozdoors.
I mean I still dont support Israel what so ever, but my vote is that we should totally keep out of it now.
What is the benefit? They cant even help themselves as different groups amongst themselves are at odds with each other, as Palestine is getting chewed up piece for piece. 
Lets stop wasting time and resources on them. Enough

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> They cheer for IS, you guys cheer for IR. What's the difference?



First: I don't 'cheer' for IR, only because I refute your claims doesn't mean I'm an IR fanboy.
Second: You cheer for every single action of U.S, Israel and other western countries, what's the difference?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> I fully believe we need to stop supporting these insolent konlokhte bogando mozdoors.
> I mean I still dont support Israel what so ever, but my vote is that we should totally keep out of it now.
> What is the benefit? They cant even help themselves as different groups amongst themselves are at odds with each other, as Palestine is getting chewed up piece for piece.
> Lets stop wasting time and resources on them. Enough


lol , i donno bro 

I'm a religious iranian , you're not religious but a nationalist (i love you soooo much resurgent   ). thats why i follow the same vilayat faghih that saudis obsess about 

my leader tell me to support palestine and i will , to my last breath . (you might find it moronic though , and you have every right to . still i have my reasons )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

ResurgentIran said:


> Look at this ungreatful little "thing". I am starting to see myself agreeing with Abii and rmi5.
> There is no benefit in supporting Hamas. We have been given pariah status and got sanctions on us for what?
> For supporting bunch of tazis that hate our guts, and only accept your money because they are desperate two dollar beggars as every surrounding country is starving them (including Arab states)
> Its not a mystery every surrounding Arab country hate their guts. Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon (where they played a big part in causing the bloody Lebanese civil war)
> He thinks Iran does not help anymore, but he forgets that Hamas would starve were it not for Iranian funds.
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine
> 
> I fully believe we need to stop supporting these insolent konlokhte bogando mozdoors.
> I mean I still dont support Israel what so ever, but my vote is that we should totally keep out of it now.
> What is the benefit? They cant even help themselves as different groups amongst themselves are at odds with each other, as Palestine is getting chewed up piece for piece.
> Lets stop wasting time and resources on them. Enough



We are arming them to remove both israelis & palestinians at the same time !

A Rusty knife is better than nothing !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

You do not support Hamas delusional guy. And when you did it was minor and hardly did anything to 'waste your resources'. As I said I will be proud the day you finally admit that you don't support us. We don't want support of child killers/rapists. I'm not repeating myself either, look at '1 IRGC killed in Syria' thread. All Iranian arguments were presented there and I refuted them. 

Of course I've been telling you guys to stop associating us with you. I am not hurt at all or concerned if that happens. It's you who still has obsession with us. ANd on IMF still calling us your proxies, which is shameful. Even here your people insinuate Hamas's response to Israel was an 'Iranian punishement'. I've done my part, now it is your part to stop obsessing over us. Even then you will still obsess with Islamic Jihad, lol.



SOHEIL said:


> We are arming them to remove both israelis & palestinians at the same time !
> 
> A Rusty knife is better than nothing !





THis is what I'm talking about, you obsessive people on your forums all boast about ending support to Hamas but then still try taking credit for Hamas's work with your hilarious remarks. 

Dude just shut up and go conquer Saudi Arabia/Bahrain. Those are very important to Iranians. More than anything else. Quit still trying to associate yourselves with us.


----------



## Daneshmand

ResurgentIran said:


> Look at this ungreatful little "thing". I am starting to see myself agreeing with Abii and rmi5.
> There is no benefit in supporting Hamas. We have been given pariah status and got sanctions on us for what?
> For supporting bunch of tazis that hate our guts, and only accept your money because they are desperate two dollar beggars as every surrounding country is starving them (including Arab states)
> Its not a mystery every surrounding Arab country hate their guts. Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon (where they played a big part in causing the bloody Lebanese civil war)
> He thinks Iran does not help anymore, but he forgets that Hamas would starve were it not for Iranian funds.
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine
> 
> I fully believe we need to stop supporting these insolent konlokhte bogando mozdoors.
> I mean I still dont support Israel what so ever, but my vote is that we should totally keep out of it now.
> What is the benefit? They cant even help themselves as different groups amongst themselves are at odds with each other, as Palestine is getting chewed up piece for piece.
> Lets stop wasting time and resources on them. Enough



As a citizen of an empire, you should know about these two words: Realpolitik and Power Politics. Then you will understand what is happening or what is at stake. Then you will know it is not about an individual. It is much larger than that. This is what these people actually love when their brothers hand it to them: Black September in Jordan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Guys stop fighting here, I'll have to thread ban you if you go on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

too many smilies kid , too many smilies 


Serpentine said:


> Guys stop fighting here, I'll have to thread ban you if you go on.


aha ! een shod ha 

loving the new serpi 

@rahi2357 @New @Daneshmand @kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> You do not support Hamas delusional guy. And when you did it was minor and hardly did anything to 'waste your resources'. As I said I will be proud the day you finally admit that you don't support us. We don't want support of child killers/rapists. I'm not repeating myself either, look at '1 IRGC killed in Syria' thread. All Iranian arguments were presented there and I refuted them.
> 
> Of course I've been telling you guys to stop associating us with you. I am not hurt at all or concerned if that happens. It's you who still has obsession with us. ANd on IMF still calling us your proxies, which is shameful. Even here your people insinuate Hamas's response to Israel was an 'Iranian punishement'. I've done my part, now it is your part to stop obsessing over us. Even then you will still obsess with Islamic Jihad, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THis is what I'm talking about, you obsessive people on your forums all boast about ending support to Hamas but then still try taking credit for Hamas's work with your hilarious remarks.
> 
> Dude just shut up and go conquer Saudi Arabia/Bahrain. Those are very important to Iranians. More than anything else. Quit still trying to associate yourselves with us.



Still better than nothing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

ResurgentIran said:


> Look at this ungreatful little "thing". I am starting to see myself agreeing with Abii and rmi5.
> There is no benefit in supporting Hamas. We have been given pariah status and got sanctions on us for what?
> For supporting bunch of tazis that hate our guts, and only accept your money because they are desperate two dollar beggars as every surrounding country is starving them (including Arab states)
> Its not a mystery every surrounding Arab country hate their guts. Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon (where they played a big part in causing the bloody Lebanese civil war)
> He thinks Iran does not help anymore, but he forgets that Hamas would starve were it not for Iranian funds.
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine
> 
> I fully believe we need to stop supporting these insolent konlokhte bogando mozdoors.
> I mean I still dont support Israel what so ever, but my vote is that we should totally keep out of it now.
> What is the benefit? They cant even help themselves as different groups amongst themselves are at odds with each other, as Palestine is getting chewed up piece for piece.
> Lets stop wasting time and resources on them. Enough


I agree with you 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

SOHEIL said:


> Still better than nothing !



We want your support or any support from Arab regimes. I am not comparing you to Arab regimes. You are doing that yourself. As I said, better for Iranians to be Iranians. I won't hate you for that.

Regarding us, I hope I made it clear regarding your obsesson with us. I don't need your support on this forum either, I went against Indians, Westerns, Israelis and Arabs all alone and adding more to that list is not problem for me.

ANd I won't be offended at all. I've been saying for months now stop associatig yourselves with us or claiming we are your proxy or claiming you support us even though your media even says otherwise now. I don't have obsession with you, just don't obsess with us. No hard feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> We want your support or any support from Arab regimes. I am not comparing you to Arab regimes. You are doing that yourself. As I said, better for Iranians to be Iranians. I won't hate you for that.
> 
> Regarding us, I hope I made it clear regarding your obsesson with us. I don't need your support on this forum either, I went against Indians, Westerns, Israelis and Arabs all alone and adding more to that list is not problem for me.
> 
> ANd I won't be offended at all. I've been saying for months now stop associatig yourselves with us or claiming we are your proxy or claiming you support us even though your media even says otherwise now. I don't have obsession with you, just don't obsess with us. No hard feelings.



STFU
You just told everyone you don't want Iranian support.

Here's your support










No Rafidi will meddle in the internal affairs between the Semites.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> You do not support Hamas delusional guy. And when you did it was minor and hardly did anything to 'waste your resources'. As I said I will be proud the day you finally admit that you don't support us. We don't want support of child killers/rapists. I'm not repeating myself either, look at '1 IRGC killed in Syria' thread. All Iranian arguments were presented there and I refuted them.
> 
> Of course I've been telling you guys to stop associating us with you. I am not hurt at all or concerned if that happens. It's you who still has obsession with us. ANd on IMF still calling us your proxies, which is shameful. Even here your people insinuate Hamas's response to Israel was an 'Iranian punishement'. I've done my part, now it is your part to stop obsessing over us. Even then you will still obsess with Islamic Jihad, lol.



No, I dont. At least not Hamas. Not anymore and I have absolutely no problem in admitting it. What do I owe you? What does Iran owe Palestine? Nothing. Are you holy? No, you are just an unfortunate people that dont have a country and have been to weak to do anything about it, be it due to weak relative strength or discord amongst yourselves.
Besides, I dont see the the Palestinian issue as a holy one as several countries in the region has it worse than you thanks to mindless Wahhabi terrorists. Yeah yeah, you can keep saying that I am using "Wahhabi" to cover up, which I am not.
I call it out as I see it.

Dude your beleagured Gaza strip would starve to death had it not been for Iranian funds. Even though relations were chilled after Syria conflict, Iran still sent money, even if less. And obviously you have no choice but to accept it like a beggar, given the state of affairs you are in.
Every surrounding Arab state is starving you, from every corner, be it Jordan or Egypt.
Once you stop deluding over your superduper strength then come back and talk.

But I really dont care. I have no problem with Iran disassociating itself from Hamas. In fact, like you, I wish for it to happen and the sooner the better.
But otherwise, good luck to you and Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> I agree with you 100%.



Let me ask you something ...

we are trying to put something in the enemy's *** !


Pen
Finger
*?*


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> Let me ask you something ...
> 
> we are trying to put something in the enemy's *** !
> 
> 
> Pen
> Finger
> *?*


It depends whether you are from Qazvin or not.

But....why should you put sth in someone's ***?what is wrong with you, today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Falcon29 said:


> We want your support or any support from Arab regimes. I am not comparing you to Arab regimes. You are doing that yourself. As I said, better for Iranians to be Iranians. I won't hate you for that.
> 
> Regarding us, I hope I made it clear regarding your obsesson with us. I don't need your support on this forum either, I went against Indians, Westerns, Israelis and Arabs all alone and adding more to that list is not problem for me.
> 
> ANd I won't be offended at all. I've been saying for months now stop associatig yourselves with us or claiming we are your proxy or claiming you support us even though your media even says otherwise now. I don't have obsession with you, just don't obsess with us. No hard feelings.



Nothing about obsession !

Only better than nothing ...


----------



## New

Hey guys I can see the Fajr falcon is down already. 
What a source of pride it was. 
But you know what's important, the fact that we are ranked 15 in science.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> It depends whether you are from Qazvin or not.
> 
> But....why should you put sth in someone's ***?what is wrong with you, today?



someone is israel ... & you know who's the pen !

let the fingers stay clean !


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Hey guys I can see the Fajr falcon is down already.
> What a source of pride it was.
> But you know what's important, the fact that we are ranked 15 in science.


You have probably mistaken launching satellites with making dough 

its not a feshfeshe bro 

the thrusters were working on the opposite direction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> Hey guys I can see the Fajr falcon is down already.
> What a source of pride it was.
> But you know what's important, the fact that we are ranked 15 in science.



It was a micro satellite ... which failed to do the job !

Failure is a normal thing for beginners !



New said:


> Hey guys I can see the Fajr falcon is down already.
> What a source of pride it was.
> But you know what's important, the fact that we are ranked 15 in science.



It was a micro satellite ... which failed to do the job !

Failure is a normal thing for beginners !


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Hey guys I can see the Fajr falcon is down already.
> What a source of pride it was.
> But you know what's important, the fact that we are ranked 15 in science.



I wouldn't worry about that. I would worry if launches are stopped or done once every 5 years or so.

Pride does not come with a single launch. It comes with how much money is being spent by a society on sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran @kollang @SOHEIL @1000
> 
> As I said before, I don't care for you or Shia sectarian Kuffar. I have lots of patience with you dirty people. Shut your phucking mouth, don't confuse me for other Arabs who will take your shit. You are lower than my slipper and so are your people. I lost all respect for you sectarian trash on IMF(after I backed you on PDF), I made posts mentioning Hamas and they were all being downvoted for no reason. I asked what was problem and was called 'nawbasi' 'Najidi' 'Wahabi' etc... I don't want anything to do with kuffar that can't respect my people or my government. And of course you still claiming that you support us and repeating your lies because you're still obsessed with us and want to claim that Hamas's work is actually Iran's. I left you all alone long time ago, learn how to not associate yourself with us. As you all openly boast of not supporting us and bashing Hamas and how Hamas is with Zionist Qatar. Good for you! Now let them be with Qatar and enjoy their misery! But you still can't do it! ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Your way of trying to cling to us is reminding us of situation in Palestine, evne though you've said over and over you no longer care. We get it, we aren't holy people. So why this obsession over us? Is it maybe because Hamas is only resistance amongst all of you and you want part of that name/glory they have? Sorry, no you won't get it. Mind your own business from now and I've done my part. I don't want to bash any of you so keep it that way.



You don't respect other people and their governments ( you call on all Arab governments to fall ) but you want others to respect you. This little animal thinks he's special. No one is obsessed with you or Hamas either, you're jumping on everyones back like a little animal, ban your useless emotions and stfu.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran @kollang @SOHEIL @1000
> 
> As I said before, I don't care for you or Shia sectarian Kuffar. I have lots of patience with you dirty people. Shut your phucking mouth, don't confuse me for other Arabs who will take your shit. You are lower than my slipper and so are your people. I lost all respect for you sectarian trash on IMF(after I backed you on PDF), I made posts mentioning Hamas and they were all being downvoted for no reason. I asked what was problem and was called 'nawbasi' 'Najidi' 'Wahabi' etc... I don't want anything to do with kuffar that can't respect my people or my government. And of course you still claiming that you support us and repeating your lies because you're still obsessed with us and want to claim that Hamas's work is actually Iran's. I left you all alone long time ago, learn how to not associate yourself with us. As you all openly boast of not supporting us and bashing Hamas and how Hamas is with Zionist Qatar. Good for you! Now let them be with Qatar and enjoy their misery! But you still can't do it! ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Your way of trying to cling to us is reminding us of situation in Palestine, evne though you've said over and over you no longer care. We get it, we aren't holy people. So why this obsession over us? Is it maybe because Hamas is only resistance amongst all of you and you want part of that name/glory they have? Sorry, no you won't get it. Mind your own business from now and I've done my part. I don't want to bash any of you so keep it that way.



You dont want to "bash" any of us? Haha so what was all that vomit you just regurgitated. 
Try and make me "my phucking mouth."
I just agreed with you that Iran should disassociate itself from Hamas, and I have no qualms about it.
What glory have you achieved for us to claim anyway? You dont have a country and day by day settlements are increasingly encircling the Palestinian enclaves. That's a defeat.
Cant take your post seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> You dont want to "bash" any of us? Haha so what was all that vomit you just regurgitated.
> Try and make me "my phucking mouth."
> I just agreed with you that Iran should disassociate itself from Hamas, and I have no qualms about it.
> What glory have you achieved for us to claim anyway? You dont have a country and day by day settlements are increasingly encircling the Palestinian enclaves. That's a defeat.
> Cant take your post seriously.



Yes it's defeat. Hamas betrayed Resistance and joined Zionist Qatar. We Iranians no longer want anything to do with Hamas or Palestinians. We Iranians and Shia will no longer call Hamas our proxy or claim we built their weapons for them or claim their resistance against Israel is actually our orders and work. We will leave them alone and stop obsessing with them. NOw we lost our Sunni supporters in world the Palestinians. It's going great. Now let's move on and let be.


----------



## SOHEIL

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran @kollang @SOHEIL @1000
> 
> As I said before, I don't care for you or Shia sectarian Kuffar. I have lots of patience with you dirty people. Shut your phucking mouth, don't confuse me for other Arabs who will take your shit. You are lower than my slipper and so are your people. I lost all respect for you sectarian trash on IMF(after I backed you on PDF), I made posts mentioning Hamas and they were all being downvoted for no reason. I asked what was problem and was called 'nawbasi' 'Najidi' 'Wahabi' etc... I don't want anything to do with kuffar that can't respect my people or my government. And of course you still claiming that you support us and repeating your lies because you're still obsessed with us and want to claim that Hamas's work is actually Iran's. I left you all alone long time ago, learn how to not associate yourself with us. As you all openly boast of not supporting us and bashing Hamas and how Hamas is with Zionist Qatar. Good for you! Now let them be with Qatar and enjoy their misery! But you still can't do it! ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Your way of trying to cling to us is reminding us of situation in Palestine, evne though you've said over and over you no longer care. We get it, we aren't holy people. So why this obsession over us? Is it maybe because Hamas is only resistance amongst all of you and you want part of that name/glory they have? Sorry, no you won't get it. Mind your own business from now and I've done my part. I don't want to bash any of you so keep it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Yes it's defeat. Hamas betrayed Resistance and joined Zionist Qatar. We Iranians no longer want anything to do with Hamas or Palestinians. Now let's move on and let be.



Now you are starting to get the hang of it. lol
But to be serious, dude I just dont care anymore. Have full relations with Qatar if you are of the belief it will promote Palestinian interests. Has nothing to do with me.
Godspeed and good luck to your people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Dude I just dont care anymore. Have full relations with Qatar if you are of the belief it will promote Palestinian interests. Has nothing to do with me.
> Godspeed and good luck to your people.



Yes it's defeat. Hamas betrayed Resistance and joined Zionist Qatar. We Iranians no longer want anything to do with Hamas or Palestinians. We Iranians and Shia will no longer call Hamas our proxy or claim we built their weapons for them or claim their resistance against Israel is actually our orders and work. We will leave them alone and stop obsessing with them. NOw we lost our Sunni supporters in world the Palestinians. It's going great. Now let's move on and let be. 



ResurgentIran said:


> Dude I jus*t dont care anymore*. Have full relations with Qatar if you are of the belief it will promote Palestinian interests. Has nothing to do with me.
> Godspeed and good luck to your people.



That's fine. My comments weren't directed at you but at Iranians who bash Hamas yet claim they support them on IMF.


----------



## SOHEIL

Falcon29 said:


> Yes it's defeat. Hamas betrayed Resistance and joined Zionist Qatar. We Iranians no longer want anything to do with Hamas or Palestinians. We Iranians and Shia will no longer call Hamas our proxy or claim we built their weapons for them or claim their resistance against Israel is actually our orders and work. We will leave them alone and stop obsessing with them. NOw we lost our Sunni supporters in world the Palestinians. It's going great. Now let's move on and let be.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Yes it's defeat. Hamas betrayed Resistance and joined Zionist Qatar. We Iranians no longer want anything to do with Hamas or Palestinians. We Iranians and Shia will no longer call Hamas our proxy or claim we built their weapons for them or claim their resistance against Israel is actually our orders and work. We will leave them alone and stop obsessing with them. NOw we lost our Sunni supporters in world the Palestinians. It's going great. Now let's move on and let be.



I dont believe Iran is obsessing because there is nothing to obsess about. "Palestine" (I put this in apostrophes because on the ground it does not exist, as it has been eaten away at by Israel) is of no great strategic value. There is no glory for us to claim because you still dont have a country. In fact, its going in the exact oppposite direction as I mentioned, as the West Bank gets smaller and smaller, whilst Gaza is getting more beleagured, this time with a hostile Egypt threatening your existense on the southern front. Some victory and glory for the people of "Palestine" there
Gaza is a besieged tiny dot on the map of 1 million people, where as Iran is a nation state of 80 million. The point being whatever relationship Iran has or HAD with Hamas, we were by far the senior partner. Thats why you are referred to as a proxy and not the other way around.

Like I said, enjoy your situation and let us now depart. Case closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sorry , no fancy pancy equipments here . 

Guns , training , shades and a dragon-skin vest is all they get . 

Yet they kill the shizzam outta our enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Like I said, enjoy your situation and let us now depart.



I agree. 

I'll keep close eye on IMF and take screenshots for you when time comes.


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> I dont believe Iran is obsessing because there is nothing to obsess about. "Palestine" (I put this in apostrophes because on the ground it does not exist, as it has been eaten away at by Israel) is of no great strategic value. There is no glory for us to claim because you still dont have a country. In fact, its going in the exact oppposite direction as I mentioned, as the West Bank gets smaller and smaller, whilst Gaza is getting more beleagured, this time with a hostile Egypt threatening your existense on the southern front. Some victory and glory for the people of "Palestine" there
> Gaza is a besieged tiny dot on the map of 1 million people, where as Iran is a nation state of 80 million. The point being whatever relationship Iran has or HAD with Hamas, we were by far the senior partner. Thats why you are referred to as a proxy and not the other way around.
> 
> Like I said, enjoy your situation and let us now depart. Case closed.


Its really hard to get resurgent pissed , he gets angry when the lines are crossed .

the same lines that remind every nutjob out there to STFU . hamsters are color-blinded i guess .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I'll keep close eye on IMF and take screenshots for you when time comes.



Cool story. Have fun with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10 @rahi2357 @rmi5 @ResurgentIran 

Shoma rafte rafte darid felestini haro mishnasid...man be vasete ye daneshjuye IKIU(IK intl university) budan alan suri haro ham shenakhtam.

Avvalan, suri haye daneshgah tu daneshgah aslan be adam nega ham nemikonan va suri haye kelas aslan javabe salame maro ham nemidan.(bayad az nazdik bebinin ta bavar konin).hala etefaghan sare inke man be yekishon komak kardam sare ye qaziye edari, taraf ba man dust shodo salam alayk mikardim ba ham.hala bar khalafe in hazzy khan, un alaghe ye shadidi be sepaho hezbollah o inharfa(na Irani ha!) dasht.albate dayish ham khalabane mig-29 hast mesle inke.

Ta inke i jibe ino mizanan va kolli dolar (nazdike 1 toman) ham zaheran tush bude.*vali police dar kam tar az 1 hafte ba peygiriye sefarat o VEZARATE OLUM pulesho peyda mikonan va tahvilesh midan!* Khodayish age jibe mano shoma ro mizadand pul peyda mishod?khodayish?

Khob ta injash ke khub bud....vali hamin adam to jame aarabe kelas be arabi kolli fohsh nesare Irani ha mikone o mige man az Iran o Irani ha MOTENAFERAM.qafel az inke ma tu jamemun Iraniye arab zaban darim. 

Beshkane in dast ke namak nadare.khak bar saremun ke ina ro darim har mikonim.ttttooooooofff

Shayad in bara shoma kheyli tekan dahande nabashe vali man alan daram atish migiram.vaghean khak bar sare mani ke bara in entekhab vahed kardam.khak bare sare man ke be in riazi resundam.

@rmi5 Taraf vojdanan nemidune antegral o moshtagh chian baad daran ba pule dollat tu daneshgah bargh mikhunan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

ResurgentIran said:


> I dont believe Iran is obsessing because there is nothing to obsess about. "Palestine" (I put this in apostrophes because on the ground it does not exist, as it has been eaten away at by Israel) is of no great strategic value. There is no glory for us to claim because you still dont have a country. In fact, its going in the exact oppposite direction as I mentioned, as the West Bank gets smaller and smaller, whilst Gaza is getting more beleagured, this time with a hostile Egypt threatening your existense on the southern front. Some victory and glory for the people of "Palestine" there
> Gaza is a besieged tiny dot on the map of 1 million people, where as Iran is a nation state of 80 million. The point being whatever relationship Iran has or HAD with Hamas, we were by far the senior partner. Thats why you are referred to as a proxy and not the other way around.
> 
> Like I said, enjoy your situation and let us now depart. Case closed.


Iran is supporting Palestine to increase influence in the muslim world by appearing as the centre of resistance. Palestinian card is the most important when it comes to convincing muslims that an organisation or a person is standing for Islam which is the reason for the existence of your government otherwise it will lose its legitimacy. Therefore what you are doing is not a favour because you get benefited by it more than them. In fact what you are doing contributes more misery and destruction among Arabs - every now and then you convince a group of guillable Arabs to fire at Israel and Israel in return flatten entire towns and villagers while killing many civilians so your government gets the chance to appear as the ultimate angel by expressing its criticism towards Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Sorry , no fancy pancy equipments here .
> 
> Guns , training , shades and a dragon-skin vest is all they get .
> 
> Yet they kill the shizzam outta our enemies



Is that a Motorola transceiver?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Shoma rafte rafte darid felestini haro mishnasid...man be vasete ye daneshjuye IKIU(IK intl university) budan alan suri haro ham shenakhtam.
> 
> Avvalan, suri haye daneshgah tu daneshgah aslan be adam nega ham nemikonan va suri haye kelas aslan javabe salame maro ham nemidan.(bayad az nazdik bebinin ta bavar konin).hala etefaghan sare inke man be yekishon komak kardam sare ye qaziye edari, taraf ba man dust shodo salam alayk mikardim ba ham.hala bar khalafe in hazzy khan, un alaghe ye shadidi be sepaho hezbollah o inharfa(na Irani ha!) dasht.albate dayish ham khalabane mig-29 hast mesle inke.
> 
> Ta inke i jibe ino mizanan va kolli dolar (nazdike 1 toman) ham zaheran tush bude.*vali police dar kam tar az 1 hafte ba peygiriye sefarat o VEZARATE OLUM pulesho peyda mikonan va tahvilesh midan!* Khodayish age jibe mano shoma ro mizadand pul peyda mishod?khodayish?
> 
> Khob ta injash ke khub bud....vali hamin adam to jame aarabe kelas be arabi kolli fohsh nesare Irani ha mikone o mige man az Iran o Irani ha MOTENAFERAM.qafel az inke ma tu jamemun Iraniye arab zaban darim.
> 
> Beshkane in dast ke namak nadare.khak bar saremun ke ina ro darim har mikonim.ttttooooooofff
> 
> Shayad in bara shoma kheyli tekan dahande nabashe vali man alan daram atish migiram.vaghean khak bar sare mani ke bara in entekhab vahed kardam.khak bare sare man ke be in riazi resundam.


Fadat sham , man vase chandomin bar migam : nemishe bar asas yek nafar dar mored yek keshvar N millioni ghezavat kard .

mage hamin syrian lion suri nist ? ino bebinim ya ouno ? bia tou IMF yeki dige ham suri hast , ounam bebin . 

man be joz inha yek 3 dige doost suri tou FB dashtam , ouna ham az gol gol tar boodan .

===========

hala k fahmidin yaroo fohsh midad , b roush avordin ?



Daneshmand said:


> Is that a Motorola transceiver?


i suppose

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> @haman10 @rahi2357 @rmi5 @ResurgentIran
> 
> Shoma rafte rafte darid felestini haro mishnasid...man be vasete ye daneshjuye IKIU(IK intl university) budan alan suri haro ham shenakhtam.
> 
> Avvalan, suri haye daneshgah tu daneshgah aslan be adam nega ham nemikonan va suri haye kelas aslan javabe salame maro ham nemidan.(bayad az nazdik bebinin ta bavar konin).hala etefaghan sare inke man be yekishon komak kardam sare ye qaziye edari, taraf ba man dust shodo salam alayk mikardim ba ham.hala bar khalafe in hazzy khan, un alaghe ye shadidi be sepaho hezbollah o inharfa(na Irani ha!) dasht.albate dayish ham khalabane mig-29 hast mesle inke.
> 
> Ta inke i jibe ino mizanan va kolli dolar (nazdike 1 toman) ham zaheran tush bude.*vali police dar kam tar az 1 hafte ba peygiriye sefarat o VEZARATE OLUM pulesho peyda mikonan va tahvilesh midan!* Khodayish age jibe mano shoma ro mizadand pul peyda mishod?khodayish?
> 
> Khob ta injash ke khub bud....vali hamin adam to jame aarabe kelas be arabi kolli fohsh nesare Irani ha mikone o mige man az Iran o Irani ha MOTENAFERAM.qafel az inke ma tu jamemun Iraniye arab zaban darim.
> 
> Beshkane in dast ke namak nadare.khak bar saremun ke ina ro darim har mikonim.ttttooooooofff
> 
> Shayad in bara shoma kheyli tekan dahande nabashe vali man alan daram atish migiram.vaghean khak bar sare mani ke bara in entekhab vahed kardam.khak bare sare man ke be in riazi resundam.
> 
> @rmi5 Taraf vojdanan nemidune antegral o moshtagh chian baad daran ba pule dollat tu daneshgah bargh mikhunan!!



Nemikhad khodeto narahat koni. Ina hich pokhi nabodan, nistan va nakhahand bood. Iran bayad khodesh ghodratmand basheh na inkeh beh "dosti" ina ehtiaj dashteh basheh. Baghiash ham Power Politics hast. Beh tor kolli, Soni-ha, hala cheh arab bashan, cheh tork, cheh secular, va cheh vahabi, hich vaqt nemitoonan beh Shie ba cheshmeh barabar negah konan. Hala in Shie yeki mesleh Abii basheh ya Haman. Barai ina hameh rafizi an.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Fadat sham , man vase chandomin bar migam : nemishe bar asas yek nafar dar mored yek keshvar N millioni ghezavat kard .
> 
> mage hamin syrian lion suri nist ? ino bebinim ya ouno ? bia tou IMF yeki dige ham suri hast , ounam bebin .
> 
> man be joz inha yek 3 dige doost suri tou FB dashtam , ouna ham az gol gol tar boodan .
> 
> ===========
> 
> hala k fahmidin yaroo fohsh midad , b roush avordin ?
> 
> 
> i suppose


Ma tu daneshgamun beyne 300 ta 400 ta faghat suri darim.ba dotashunam ham kelasiyam va dar kol 10 11 tashuno mishnasam.hala khodet begu...man bishtar mishnasameshun ya shoma?

Na, refighemun un moghe be ru khodesh nayovord va ella kheshtakesho parcham mikardim to jam.

@Daneshmand taraf alaviye!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Hala in Shie yeki mesleh Abii basheh ya Haman.


Nah , they hate me more 

lol


kollang said:


> Ma tu daneshgamun beyne 300 ta 400 ta faghat suri darim.ba dotashunam ham kelasiyam va dar kol 10 11 tashuno mishnasam.hala khodet begu...man bishtar mishnasameshun ya shoma?


Jedi ? lets continue in PM .

Farda sobh bia b gheyr az een ye kare dige ham daram bahat .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Nah , they hate me more
> 
> lol
> 
> Jedi ? lets continue in PM .
> 
> Farda sobh bia b gheyr az een ye kare dige ham daram bahat .


Ya abalfazl! Agha man qalat kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> @Daneshmand taraf alaviye!



Basheh. Alavieha ham shakheye Shie nistan. Etehad beyn Shieh va Alavi beh khater sakhtar shodan Sonnism to saalhai 70' o 80's miladi etefaq oftad, chonke Alavi-ha barai zendeh mondan behesh niaz dashtan. Iran ham donbal ye jai pa bood to mantaqeh. Hala agar in etehad az beyn bereh, Alavie-ha mahv khahand shod. Zarari beh Iran nemireseh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

kollang said:


> @haman10 @rahi2357 @rmi5 @ResurgentIran
> 
> Shoma rafte rafte darid felestini haro mishnasid...man be vasete ye daneshjuye IKIU(IK intl university) budan alan suri haro ham shenakhtam.
> 
> Avvalan, suri haye daneshgah tu daneshgah aslan be adam nega ham nemikonan va suri haye kelas aslan javabe salame maro ham nemidan.(bayad az nazdik bebinin ta bavar konin).hala etefaghan sare inke man be yekishon komak kardam sare ye qaziye edari, taraf ba man dust shodo salam alayk mikardim ba ham.hala bar khalafe in hazzy khan, un alaghe ye shadidi be sepaho hezbollah o inharfa(na Irani ha!) dasht.albate dayish ham khalabane mig-29 hast mesle inke.
> 
> Ta inke i jibe ino mizanan va kolli dolar (nazdike 1 toman) ham zaheran tush bude.*vali police dar kam tar az 1 hafte ba peygiriye sefarat o VEZARATE OLUM pulesho peyda mikonan va tahvilesh midan!* Khodayish age jibe mano shoma ro mizadand pul peyda mishod?khodayish?
> 
> Khob ta injash ke khub bud....vali hamin adam to jame aarabe kelas be arabi kolli fohsh nesare Irani ha mikone o mige man az Iran o Irani ha MOTENAFERAM.qafel az inke ma tu jamemun Iraniye arab zaban darim.
> 
> Beshkane in dast ke namak nadare.khak bar saremun ke ina ro darim har mikonim.ttttooooooofff
> 
> Shayad in bara shoma kheyli tekan dahande nabashe vali man alan daram atish migiram.vaghean khak bar sare mani ke bara in entekhab vahed kardam.khak bare sare man ke be in riazi resundam.
> 
> @rmi5 Taraf vojdanan nemidune antegral o moshtagh chian baad daran ba pule dollat tu daneshgah bargh mikhunan!!



Hala khoonam be joosh omad!!  What an ungreatful and uncivilized bunch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Ya abalfazl! Agha man qalat kardam


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> It was a micro satellite ... which failed to do the job


And I am really curios to understand how come some regimes are able to make a failed micro object into a massive source of propaganda and pride for a nation on the daheye fajr. 


haman10 said:


> You have probably mistaken launching satellites with making dough


And I do really think the mistaken one here, is you bro. launching a satellite is really different from making dough and not every propaganda base system is capable of achieving it.


Daneshmand said:


> Pride does not come with a single launch. It comes with how much money is being spent by a society on sciences.


And I do really hope you guys are capable of differentiating science from a deheye fajr propaganda event.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

ResurgentIran said:


> Hala khoonam be joosh omad!!  What an ungreatful and uncivilized bunch



Ey baba. Shomaha chera inaro jeddi migirin. Bozorgtarin mokh arabha, Ibn-Khaldun bood Keh ino gofteh darbareh khodeshoon:

"Bedouin Arabs dominate only of the plains, because they are, by their savage nature, people of pillage and corruption. They pillage everything that they can take without fighting or taking risks, then flee to their refuge in the wilderness, and do not stand and do battle unless in self-defense. So when they encounter any difficulty or obstacle, they leave it alone and look for easier prey. And tribes well-fortified against them on the slopes of the hills escape their corruption and destruction, because they prefer not to climb hills, nor expend effort, nor take risks. Whereas plains, when they can reach them due to lack of protection and weakness of the state, are spoils for them and morsels for them to eat, which they will keep despoiling and raiding and conquering with ease until their people are defeated, then imitate them with mutual conflict and political decline, until their civilization is destroyed."

"Thus the founders of (Arabic) grammar were Sibawaih and after him, al-Farisi and Az-Zajjaj. All of them were of Persian descent…they invented rules of (Arabic) grammar…great jurists were Persians… only the Persians engaged in the task of preserving knowledge and writing systematic scholarly works. The intellectual sciences were also the preserve of the Persians, left alone by the Arabs, who did not cultivate them…as was the case with all crafts…This situation continued in the cities as long as the Persians and Persian countries, Iraq, Khorasan and Transoxiana (modern Central Asia), retained their sedentary culture_."_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

The question here is, which one was a bigger waste of money, the invasion of the plastic aircraft carrier or the 50 kg radio that didn't even live to be a month old. I still think the plastic carrier was a bigger waste of money. 

@New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @500 

What do you guys think? I'd love to know how much that carrier cost them and how much they spent on the idiotic operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> And I do really hope you guys are capable of differentiating science from a deheye fajr propaganda event.



I actually do. And I really hope you can differentiate science from political ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> What do you guys think? I'd love to know how much that carrier cost them and how much they spent on the idiotic operation.


I think you'd better ask her, bro.
مستند بانوی سنگ شکن !؟



Daneshmand said:


> I actually do. And I really hope you can differentiate science from political ideology.


Do you bro? do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> lol , i donno bro
> 
> I'm a religious iranian , you're not religious but a nationalist (i love you soooo much resurgent   ). thats why i follow the same vilayat faghih that saudis obsess about
> 
> my leader tell me to support palestine and i will , to my last breath . (you might find it moronic though , and you have every right to . still i have my reasons )



Haman dadasham, I love you like a brother regardless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Haman dadasham, I love you like a brother regardless.


Me too , dadash .

Love you like a bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

New said:


> I think you'd better ask her, bro.
> مستند بانوی سنگ شکن !؟
> 
> 
> Do you bro? do you?


Pathetic isn't it. There are literally millions of people like her around Iran. Yet, Serpi and others are too busy crying for a bunch of arabs to give a shit about her. Who cares about Iran, let's focus on the Zionist regime, arabs, Venezuela and building plastic carriers. 

People in Balouchistan, Khouzestan, Hormozgan, Kerman etc... all live like people in Africa. I've been to Kerman before (my mom was born there) and it's shocking. It's like stepping foot in some African village or somewhere in Afghanistan after its civil war in the 90's. Truly pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Abii said:


> Pathetic isn't it. There are literally millions of people like her around Iran. Yet, Serpi and others are too busy crying for a bunch of arabs to give a shit about her. Who cares about Iran, let's focus on the Zionist regime, arabs, Venezuela and building plastic carriers.
> 
> People in Balouchistan, Khouzestan, Hormozgan, Kerman etc... all live like people in Africa. I've been to Kerman before (my mom was born there) and it's shocking. It's like stepping foot in some African village or somewhere in Afghanistan after its civil war in the 90's. Truly pathetic.



Too much money going to leeches like @Falcon29 insulting those giving him rokets sitting his *** in JEW USA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Do you bro? do you?



Oh, I do, bro. Rest assured of that. But obviously, after a long discussion we had, you have not yet accepted the reality. That Iran was not at forefront of sciences 50 years ago (when there was a secular government in place) and is not now (when there is a religious government). Now you can go on and blame the current political ideology for it. I am much a deeper thinker and less an emotional reactionary to follow your lead. I rather rely on empirical data.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Pathetic isn't it. There are literally millions of people like her around Iran. Yet, Serpi and others are too busy crying for a bunch of arabs to give a shit about her. Who cares about Iran, let's focus on the Zionist regime, arabs, Venezuela and building plastic carriers.
> 
> People in Balouchistan, Khouzestan, Hormozgan, Kerman etc... all live like people in Africa. I've been to Kerman before (my mom was born there) and it's shocking. It's like stepping foot in some African village or somewhere in Afghanistan after its civil war in the 90's. Truly pathetic.


Mere sheer pathetic. 
I hoped if people could understood. I hoped people could think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

bahs ehsasi shod , ma ke raftim lala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Oh, I do, bro. Rest assured of that. But obviously, after a long discussion we had, you have not yet accepted the reality. That Iran was not at forefront of sciences 50 years ago (when there was a secular government in place) and is not now (when there is a religious government). Now you can go on and blame the current political ideology for it. I am much a deeper thinker and less an emotional reactionary to follow your lead. I rather rely on empirical data.


Some 50 years ago I was among the objectors and criticizers of the injustice and incompetency, and I still am, the question now is, are you among the criticizers of the injustice and corruption and the incompetency, these days?

And please don't go that direction as there was a reason I resigned this conversation in the past.
And who talked about science? From the 10,000 years ago till this last 50 years (literally something around 9950 years) we were not the 4th holder of the world biggest oil reserves, the 2nd owner of the world largest gas reserves and the top ranked hydrocarbon reserve holder of the entire universe, but now we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Some 50 years ago I was among the objectors and criticizers of the injustice and incompetency, and I still am, the question now is, are you among the criticizers of the injustice and corruption and the incompetency, these days?



Yes, I certainly do. But how did you assume, that I am not? Just curious to know. Where did I condone injustice, corruption and incompetency? And how did you assume that?



New said:


> And please don't go that direction as there was a reason I resigned this conversation in the past.



You are most welcome to do that. I never objected to it. I saw it as truly fruitful. But this does not bar me from making empirical observation about it. After all what is the use of having a discussion if we can not discuss about the discussion itself?



New said:


> And who talked about science? From the 10,000 years ago till this last 50 years (literally something around 9950 years) we were not the 4th holder of the world biggest oil reserves, the 2nd owner of the world largest gas reserves and the top ranked hydrocarbon reserve holder of the entire universe, but now we are.



I did. Look around yourself. The quality of life that you or abii aspire to have in Iran, is not possible without sciences. It is so elemental that even talking about it, is rather ridiculous.

Oil and gas actually are detrimental to long term interests of a nation which does not have a strong foundation in sciences. It causes the formation of economic rent (which is inevitable). Even in those nations with a highly diversified economy based on cutting edge science and technology, too much reliance on oil and gas has the potential to destroy the economy, see for example the Dutch disease. Having the world's largest hydrocarbon reserves is not a thing to take pride in. It is a resource curse and has to be looked at it exactly that way. Only those who recognize this as a curse, will be able to manage it properly (for example Norway).

If you think that by selling oil and buying short term comforts for a nation, you can change the destiny of a nation, then you clearly have a long way to go in understanding what science is and how economy and society work. Shah learned it the hard way. The case of IR is yet in the court of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Abii said:


> The question here is, which one was a bigger waste of money, the invasion of the plastic aircraft carrier or the 50 kg radio that didn't even live to be a month old. I still think the plastic carrier was a bigger waste of money.
> 
> @New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @500
> 
> What do you guys think? I'd love to know how much that carrier cost them and how much they spent on the idiotic operation.


All other countries use old decommissioned ships for such tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

500 said:


> All other countries use old decommissioned ships for such tests.



Old decommissioned ships could not deliver the message that Iran wanted to send to American negotiators. That they should not see their aircraft carriers as a viable and cost free option to fail the talks. In other words, Iran is not Iraq or for that matter Grenada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> @haman10 @rahi2357 @rmi5 @ResurgentIran
> 
> Shoma rafte rafte darid felestini haro mishnasid...man be vasete ye daneshjuye IKIU(IK intl university) budan alan suri haro ham shenakhtam.
> 
> Avvalan, suri haye daneshgah tu daneshgah aslan be adam nega ham nemikonan va suri haye kelas aslan javabe salame maro ham nemidan.(bayad az nazdik bebinin ta bavar konin).hala etefaghan sare inke man be yekishon komak kardam sare ye qaziye edari, taraf ba man dust shodo salam alayk mikardim ba ham.hala bar khalafe in hazzy khan, un alaghe ye shadidi be sepaho hezbollah o inharfa(na Irani ha!) dasht.albate dayish ham khalabane mig-29 hast mesle inke.
> 
> Ta inke i jibe ino mizanan va kolli dolar (nazdike 1 toman) ham zaheran tush bude.*vali police dar kam tar az 1 hafte ba peygiriye sefarat o VEZARATE OLUM pulesho peyda mikonan va tahvilesh midan!* Khodayish age jibe mano shoma ro mizadand pul peyda mishod?khodayish?
> 
> Khob ta injash ke khub bud....vali hamin adam to jame aarabe kelas be arabi kolli fohsh nesare Irani ha mikone o mige man az Iran o Irani ha MOTENAFERAM.qafel az inke ma tu jamemun Iraniye arab zaban darim.
> 
> Beshkane in dast ke namak nadare.khak bar saremun ke ina ro darim har mikonim.ttttooooooofff
> 
> Shayad in bara shoma kheyli tekan dahande nabashe vali man alan daram atish migiram.vaghean khak bar sare mani ke bara in entekhab vahed kardam.khak bare sare man ke be in riazi resundam.
> 
> @rmi5 Taraf vojdanan nemidune antegral o moshtagh chian baad daran ba pule dollat tu daneshgah bargh mikhunan!!



inhaa kollan moshkel daaran. az ghadim ham hamin tori boudan(taaze alaan baaz ye kam motemadden tar shodan). yeki az bozorg tar haye doust haye man, hodoudan yek 80-90 saal e pish az Iran mire Iraq va ba'd az tarigh e Souriye(zamini) mikhaasteh bere oroupaa. Ta'rif mikardeh ke yek shab vasat e raah, be jaayi nemiresan ta inke yek khouneh ye roustaayi peyda mikonan va miran ounjaa. taraf ghabouleshoun mikoneh va ba ham mashghoul e sohbat mishan va taraf azashoun miporseh ke shia hastid ya na? in agha ham aghlesh mireseh va migeh na. ba'd e yek chand vaght, in souriye i migeh ke khoub shod ke shia naboudi, chon man ba khodam nazr kardeh boudam ke ta zendeh hastam, 2 ta shia bekosham, va emshab ham hosele ye in kaar ha ra nadaashtam!

@kollang @Abii @others
Migan ke meymoun har chi zesht tare, adaa va atvaaresh bish tare. in geda goudouleh ha ham har chi geda tar hastan, por rou tar ham hastand. in ham hekaayat e in aaghaayoun hast. kollan be noun e moft khordan va por tavaghgho' boudan aadat kardand.



Abii said:


> What do you guys think? I'd love to know how much that carrier cost them and how much they spent on the idiotic operation.


Man fekr mikonam(daghigh nemidounam) ke in keshti ra baraaye yek filmi saakhtan, ba'd ke kaar tamoum shodeh, azash be onvaan e target estefaadeh kardand.



kollang said:


> Ma tu daneshgamun beyne 300 ta 400 ta faghat suri darim.ba dotashunam ham kelasiyam va dar kol 10 11 tashuno mishnasam.hala khodet begu...man bishtar mishnasameshun ya shoma?
> 
> Na, refighemun un moghe be ru khodesh nayovord va ella kheshtakesho parcham mikardim to jam.
> 
> @Daneshmand taraf alaviye!



Kollan in souri ha pan-Arab hastand. Ageh maajaraa haye marbout be doreh ye Jamal Abd Alnaser va jomhouri ye mottahed e Arab ba yaman va mesr ra yaadetoun baasheh, midounid ke chera inhaa markaz e pan-arabism boudeh va hastand. Haalaa nefrat e mazhabi va ... ra ham ezaafeh kon, in misheh natijash. Arab haye shaam va jazirat alarab kollan did e doshmanaaneh be Iran daarand. In albatteh baraaye arab haye shomaal e africa va jonoub e araagh intor nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

jackpotttt
got all these blurays for free. Gotta love retarded people. 
Some of them are shit, but free is fucking free. Interested to watch Body of Lies. The lovely Golshifte Farahani plays in that one if I'm not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> The question here is, which one was a bigger waste of money, the invasion of the plastic aircraft carrier or the 50 kg radio that didn't even live to be a month old. I still think the plastic carrier was a bigger waste of money.
> 
> @New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @500
> 
> What do you guys think? I'd love to know how much that carrier cost them and how much they spent on the idiotic operation.



خوب خدا رو شکر که حرف ما رو این دوست عرب ما اثبات کرد. آقایان ببینید من واسه بار دهم می گم، من چندین کشور بودم، دوران دانشجوییمم با افراد مختلفی از سراسر جهان در تماس بودم. هیچکجای دنیا مثل اعراب از ما نفرت ندارند. من نمی دونم که چرا شما چسبیدید به این فلسطین و ول نمی کنید. اقا جان بفهمید، سنی از شیعه خوشش نمیاد. اومدین کشور دوست و برادر اسرائیل رو دشمن کردید و چسبیدید به ماتحت یک مشت تروریست و بعد همون ها اومدند برای عراقی ها جنگیدند. ورژن اسلام شما با ورژن "صحیح" اسلام همخوانی نداره! ایرانی هستیم! عجم هستیم! بفهمید! امثال الحسنی نمونه از خروار هستند که من باهاشون سروکار داشتم. دوتا کشور خارجی برید، با دو نفر سروکار داشته باشید، اینقدر توی رویا به سر نبرید! توی این منطقه ما دوتا دوست داریم از لحاظ استراتژیک! ترکیه و اسرائیل! من نمی دونم دیگه با چه زبونی بگم این حرفهارو

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> خوب خدا رو شکر که حرف ما رو این دوست عرب ما اثبات کرد. آقایان ببینید من واسه بار دهم می گم، من چندین کشور بودم، دوران دانشجوییمم با افراد مختلفی از سراسر جهان در تماس بودم. هیچکجای دنیا مثل اعراب از ما نفرت ندارند. من نمی دونم که چرا شما چسبیدید به این فلسطین و ول نمی کنید. اقا جان بفهمید، سنی از شیعه خوشش نمیاد. اومدین کشور دوست و برادر اسرائیل رو دشمن کردید و چسبیدید به ماتحت یک مشت تروریست و بعد همون ها اومدند برای عراقی ها جنگیدند. ورژن اسلام شما با ورژن "صحیح" اسلام همخوانی نداره! ایرانی هستیم! عجم هستیم! بفهمید! امثال الحسنی نمونه از خروار هستند که من باهاشون سروکار داشتم. دوتا کشور خارجی برید، با دو نفر سروکار داشته باشید، اینقدر توی رویا به سر نبرید! توی این منطقه ما دوتا دوست داریم از لحاظ استراتژیک! ترکیه و اسرائیل! من نمی دونم دیگه با چه زبونی بگم این حرفهارو


Are baba. If you teleport all Iranians outside the country for a week and let them see the world as it is and talk to people who the regime says they should hate, and those that they are supposed to love, they would all return changed men and women. Of course everything you said in your post is word of god, but koo ooshe shenava. 

Got rid of your car yet? Do you even need a car in NYC? Don't most people just take a cab around?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Got rid of your car yet? Do you even need a car in NYC? Don't most people just take a cab around?



Yeah bro, I bought the GTR last week. I live very close to work and I usually don't drive to work. But I like driving, I prefer to drive in highways! Streets of NY are not the place for a performance car!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Yeah bro, I bought the GTR last week. I live very close to work and I usually don't drive to work. But I like driving, I prefer to drive in highways! Streets of NY are not the place for a performance car!


PICS motherfucker, piccccs. How dare you buy the Godzilla and not post pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> PICS motherfucker, piccccs. How dare you buy the Godzilla and not post pics.


Ok man, I will take a pic, but I'm very paranoid about these things because I don't want to accidentally reveal my whereabouts and identity. Because the car that I bought already stands out, as the previous owner has done some major work on it. But I will take some pictures and post them here 

It has 5k miles on it, which is very good for me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Ok man, I will take a pic, but I'm very paranoid about these things because I don't want to accidentally reveal my whereabouts and identity. Because the car that I bought already stands out, as the previous owner has done some major work on it. But I will take some pictures and post them here
> 
> It has 5k miles on it, which is very good for me


Congrats dude. Not thinking of buying an apartment? Went straight for the car? lol

I wanna get an m235i, but I keep holding back for an apartment. That's the logical first buy. In the US I could get fantastic deals on an almost new m2 or m4, but here in Canada the used market is tiny. Have to hold on till next year. I'll probably get a sport bike instead.

That GTR is gonna have some serious resale value later on if they discontinue it. Take good care of it. I don't like the look, but that car has some serious fan boy following, as you know already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Congrats dude. Not thinking of buying an apartment? Went straight for the car? lol
> 
> I wanna get an m235i, but I keep holding back for an apartment. That's the logical first buy. In the US I could get fantastic deals on an almost new m2 or m4, but here in Canada the used market is tiny. Have to hold on till next year. I'll probably get a sport bike instead.
> 
> That GTR is gonna have some serious resale value later on if they discontinue it. Take good care of it. I don't like the look, but that car has some serious fan boy following, as you know already.



I still don't know if I want to buy a property in the US, if so I would prefer to pay at least half of the total price as down payment, this car I could get rid of the next year if I want to, but apartment requires long-term commitment! 

That's a good car man! You could come to U.S. buy it and take it there, I think it'll be cheaper for you! 

Hahaha, yeah I agree. I would buy a "work car" if I actually used a car to go to work, but I usually just walk to work. It's about one mile walk, not too bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

akha een mashin jadid irankhodro vaghean zibast b nazaram .

een male ye bande khodast tou khoozestan :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> akha een mashin jadid irankhodro vaghean zibast b nazaram .
> 
> een male ye bande khodast tou khoozestan :


How much is it going for? It looks nice, but it can't compete outside Iran if it's more than 15,000 dollars. Certainly looks nice though. What was the model again? I remember they introduced the damn thing half a decade ago. Forgot the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> How much is it going for? It looks nice, but it can't compete outside Iran if it's more than 15,000 dollars. Certainly looks nice though. What was the model again? I remember they introduced the damn thing half a decade ago. Forgot the name.


42 million tomans ~ 14-15 thousand dollars .

Its name is Dena . They are going to export the shizzam outta of it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> I still don't know if I want to buy a property in the US, if so I would prefer to pay at least half of the total price as down payment, this car I could get rid of the next year if I want to, but apartment requires long-term commitment!
> 
> That's a good car man! You could come to U.S. buy it and take it there, I think it'll be cheaper for you!
> 
> Hahaha, yeah I agree. I would buy a "work car" if I actually used a car to go to work, but I usually just walk to work. It's about one mile walk, not too bad!


I know what you mean. But where else are you gonna be living in the long-term? Plus, you can buy a place, save on not having to pay rent and if you want to move somewhere else in 2 years time, just rent it out and have somebody pay your mortgage. 

Why 50%? Calculate the service cost on a mortgage based on 25% and do the same for 50%. Write down the difference. Then calculate how long it'll take you to save up that extra 25% (to go from 25 down to 50 down). In that time period calculate how much rent you'd have to pay and how much you lose on appreciation. Compare it to the number you wrote down previously. It might be smarter to buy on 20-25%. You might also wanna take advantage of the low interest rates. The feds might increase the rates. American GDP will grow by more than 3% this year and an interest rate increase might be in the books.



haman10 said:


> 42 million tomans ~ 14-15 thousand dollars .
> 
> Its name is Dena . They are going to export the shizzam outta of it


That remains to be seen. Technically, cars today are light years ahead of what was being produced in the 90's and 2000's and Dena is still 90's tech. 15K is Iran's price. If they wanna export it, they have to add another 5K on top, minimum (creating points of sale in foreign countries, advertising costs, foreign exchange costs, transportation and other misc. costs). At 20-25K, Dena isn't competitive. 

Some examples of the competition, all of which are better (MSRP means manufacturers suggested price and you can often negotiate it down and get it for less):

Nissan Versa: 11,600 MSRP 
Ford Fiesta: 13,200 MSRP
Kia Rio: 13,600 MSRP
Suzuki SX4: 14000 MSRP
Chevrolet Sonic, Hyundai Accent etc... all under 15K

A Volks Wagon Golf starts at 20,000 dollars!! VW Golf is light years ahead of Dena in every department, even the exterior paint is miles better. 

It's a great looking car, but it won't be a hit in foreign markets like you think. Iraq will import some probably and some more will go to the usual markets. But nothing crazy. Price is too high, quality is too low.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> But nothing crazy.


i donno .

They intend to export lots of them according to officials . the destinations include Latin-america , russia , belarus , some african countries , iraq , ......

i have not drived the car , hence i cannot comment on its quality .

Its from samand family and they turned out to be high quality cars in contrast to shitty saipa company

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> i donno .
> 
> They intend to export lots of them according to officials . the destinations include Latin-america , russia , belarus , some african countries , iraq , ......
> 
> i have not drived the car , hence i cannot comment on its quality .
> 
> Its from samand family and they turned out to be high quality cars in contrast to shitty saipa company


They're not high quality though, Samand or otherwise. They're acceptable, but not good. Why would a Russian buy this over a East Asian model that's probably even cheaper and certainly better. It's not just about the quality either. It's also about the technology. These days cars are so jam-packed with tech it's crazy. The reason IKCO was exporting cars to Venezuela was because the Venezuelan govt had a self imposed embargo of some sort. Belarus is a tiny market, but they might sell there. Russians have more choice though. In Iraq, Iranian cars have a very awful reputation. They're considered deathmobiles and they're mostly reserved for cheap taxis and the very poor. I don't think the middle class in Iraq will pay 20K or more for a car made in Iran (bad image).

-------------------------------------

Just checked the details of the car. Even 15K is too much for this thing. 10,000 dollars is even too much.

Side airbags are OPTIONAL! What?! lmao
All models are manual gearbox?! WTF
In the list of features, it says ABS is included in all models as if that's an actual feature. It's like mentioning that a car comes included with a seat belt. Plus, you can't sell a car without ABS, it's illegal.

Price is 16K to 24K and I think that's the Iranian price. A BMW 3 series or an Audi A4 starts below 30,000 in the US!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Price is 16K to 24K and I think that's the Iranian price. A BMW 3 series or an Audi A4 starts below 30,000 in the US!



Mate, our government trying to create an ingenious car for the nation... recently they said... if we make an gas/diesel engined car,we can't compete in the global market as other players reduced their cost to ridiculous amounts. We are too late to enter the market and make a name for ourselves.

So they decided to make a extended range,electrical-hybrid car. Details are not known at the moment.

Point is, it's almost impossible to compete against other car makers, if you are a new-comer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Mate, our government trying to create an ingenious car for the nation... recently they said... if we make an gas/diesel engined car,we can't compete in the global market as other players reduced their cost to ridiculous amounts. We are too late to enter the market and make a name for ourselves.
> 
> So they decided to make a extended range,electrical-hybrid car. Details are not known at the moment.
> 
> Point is, it's almost impossible to compete against other car makers, if you are a new-comer.


Exactly. The best thing to do is compete in industries that are profitable. I'm sometimes shocked at how cheap cars are these days and how well made they are. If I'm not wrong, Hyundai models in North America come with a 10 year warranty!!! 10 year bumper to bumper warranty on a car that costs 15K and is better than a 50K car that was being sold not even a decade ago.

The margins are ridiculous these days. Turkey is a massive steel producer (I've seen Turkish steel here on some job sites even) and labor is cheaper than the rest of Europe. There are some advantages, but not enough to make production profitable. Maybe in niche areas like heavy machinery, investment would go a lot further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

About the price , well that 15000 $ is ridiculous .they are just claiming that because they can .
I don't forget several years ago when SAIPA sold Pride for 6000-7000$ in Iran they asked just about 1/3th of that amount in foreign markets . something like 2000-2500 $ and the cars which were sold outside of Iran were a lot better than the ones which were sold inside Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Sinan said:


> Mate, our government trying to create an ingenious car for the nation... recently they said... if we make an gas/diesel engined car,we can't compete in the global market as other players reduced their cost to ridiculous amounts. We are too late to enter the market and make a name for ourselves.
> 
> So they decided to make a *extended range,electrical-hybrid car*. Details are not known at the moment.
> 
> Point is, it's almost impossible to compete against other car makers, if you are a new-comer.



Niche marketing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Exactly. The best thing to do is compete in industries that are profitable. I'm sometimes shocked at how cheap cars are these days and how well made they are. If I'm not wrong, Hyundai models in North America come with a 10 year warranty!!! 10 year bumper to bumper warranty on a car that costs 15K and is better than a 50K car that was being sold not even a decade ago.
> 
> The margins are ridiculous these days. Turkey is a massive steel producer (I've seen Turkish steel here on some job sites even) and labor is cheaper than the rest of Europe. There are some advantages, but not enough to make production profitable. Maybe in niche areas like heavy machinery, investment would go a lot further.



 Mate, How can we compete against this. ?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=337787383038944







Armstrong said:


> Niche marketing !


Not marketing bro....it is the only available option for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> I know what you mean. But where else are you gonna be living in the long-term? Plus, you can buy a place, save on not having to pay rent and if you want to move somewhere else in 2 years time, just rent it out and have somebody pay your mortgage.
> 
> Why 50%? Calculate the service cost on a mortgage based on 25% and do the same for 50%. Write down the difference. Then calculate how long it'll take you to save up that extra 25% (to go from 25 down to 50 down). In that time period calculate how much rent you'd have to pay and how much you lose on appreciation. Compare it to the number you wrote down previously. It might be smarter to buy on 20-25%. You might also wanna take advantage of the low interest rates. The feds might increase the rates. American GDP will grow by more than 3% this year and an interest rate increase might be in the books.
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen. Technically, cars today are light years ahead of what was being produced in the 90's and 2000's and Dena is still 90's tech. 15K is Iran's price. If they wanna export it, they have to add another 5K on top, minimum (creating points of sale in foreign countries, advertising costs, foreign exchange costs, transportation and other misc. costs). At 20-25K, Dena isn't competitive.
> 
> Some examples of the competition, all of which are better (MSRP means manufacturers suggested price and you can often negotiate it down and get it for less):
> 
> Nissan Versa: 11,600 MSRP
> Ford Fiesta: 13,200 MSRP
> Kia Rio: 13,600 MSRP
> Suzuki SX4: 14000 MSRP
> Chevrolet Sonic, Hyundai Accent etc... all under 15K
> 
> A Volks Wagon Golf starts at 20,000 dollars!! VW Golf is light years ahead of Dena in every department, even the exterior paint is miles better.
> 
> It's a great looking car, but it won't be a hit in foreign markets like you think. Iraq will import some probably and some more will go to the usual markets. But nothing crazy. Price is too high, quality is too low.



You are right bro, but because I don't pay for my place, I'm not really worried about that right now. You gotta have good credit if you want to buy a propery. I relatively new here, but it's definetely on the todo list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Abii joon 

i asked a sales technician at IKCO headquarters in Kermanshah (thats where my car is getting repaired ) about the price of Dena for exports .

he said its maybe around 10-12 grands . and when i said so why is it about 14-15K in iran he just smiled .

he also said that the production quality of Dena has multiplied compared to Samand especially Runa .

thought i should share , cause i was really surprised when i saw those pics . its really nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Abii joon
> 
> i asked a sales technician at IKCO headquarters in Kermanshah (thats where my car is getting repaired ) about the price of Dena for exports .
> 
> he said its maybe around 10-12 grands . and when i said so why is it about 14-15K in iran he just smiled .
> 
> he also said that the production quality of Dena has multiplied compared to Samand especially Runa .
> 
> thought i should share , cause i was really surprised when i saw those pics . its really nice



Because the foreign buyer is paying in dollars (hard currency). It is more profitable for a company to be dealing in dollars than dealing in toman. Hence the difference.


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> The margins are ridiculous these days. Turkey is a massive steel producer (I've seen Turkish steel here on some job sites even) and labor is cheaper than the rest of Europe. There are some advantages, but not enough to make production profitable. Maybe in niche areas like heavy machinery, investment would go a lot further.


Thats some interesting stuff, didnt know there was a code hidden in those rebars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

lol , guys read this :

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 362

I would have died of shame if i were them .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10 dada, Military.ir be fana rafte?Nemidunam chera nemitunam javab bedam tu pm.Javabe kutahe 2 soali ke porside:

1- na

2- javabe kutah nadare vali aksaran bale intorian.LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10 dada, Military.ir be fana rafte?Nemidunam chera nemitunam javab bedam tu pm.Javabe kutahe 2 soali ke porside:
> 
> 1- na
> 
> 2- javabe kutah nadare vali aksaran bale intorian.LOL


Merci bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> yet in the court of history.


Dude thanks again for the reply, to be honest if I were the president, I would definitely assign you as the spokesman of the state department as you have some exquisite oratory and eloquence capabilities in deforming the matter of the subject into a non relevant story. 
Some simple questions asked and some obvious facts stated, and after reading your reply I feel bombarded by some high caliber artillery of accusations and disjointed big data, that I even can't manage comprehend it,  congrats, we both know that's a high level capability in sophistry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Because the foreign buyer is paying in dollars (hard currency). It is more profitable for a company to be dealing in dollars than dealing in toman. Hence the difference.


And because the car isn't worth more than 10K. If they try to sell it for any more, nobody will even look at it. Look at the features and quality. It's essentially the bare minimum in every area. A Volkswagen Golf starts at 18K. Even at 10K there are better choices. Dena and other Iranian cars can only succeed in markets where there is a systematic problem (war, sanctions, embargoes etc... where foreign manufacturers stay away and choice is limited).


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Dude thanks again for the reply, to be honest if I were the president, I would definitely assign you as the spokesman of the state department as you have some exquisite oratory and eloquence capabilities in deforming the matter of the subject into a non relevant story.
> Some simple questions asked and some obvious facts stated, and after reading your reply I feel bombarded by some high caliber artillery of accusations and disjointed big data, that I even can't manage comprehend it,  congrats, we both know that's a high level capability in sophistry.



It is really sad, that you can not understand the science behind my reasoning. But obviously being emotional is much easier than thinking. I did not find any reference to science (or for that matter any empirical knowledge) in your reply-(ies). Typical of a reactionary. Have a good day.



Abii said:


> And because the car isn't worth more than 10K. If they try to sell it for any more, nobody will even look at it. Look at the features and quality. It's essentially the bare minimum in every area. A Volkswagen Golf starts at 18K. Even at 10K there are better choices. Dena and other Iranian cars can only succeed in markets where there is a systematic problem (war, sanctions, embargoes etc... where foreign manufacturers stay away and choice is limited).



You can not compare the productivity level of Iranian labor force with Germans. It is rather laughable to bring the German examples. You being an accounting graduate, should know better on these matters (btw where did you get your ed? Humber college? Centennial?). Iranian work force is a subsidized labor market that has been living off the oil rent for too long. It can not compete in global markets, even if it wanted to. The reason for existence of Iranian auto-industry is not to compete with Germans. It is to provide subsidized (via oil rent) jobs to about a million or so workers and their families, in this sector while producing cars for national need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> It is really sad, that you can not understand the science behind my reasoning. But obviously being emotional is much easier than thinking. I did not find any reference to science (or for that matter any empirical knowledge) in your reply-(ies). Typical of a reactionary. Have a good day.


See, that's exactly what I was talking about. 
However, I intended no offence bro, have a good day you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@Daneshmand baba why do you always miss the fucking point? You're saying they're selling it cheaper in foreign markets b/c of exchange rate advantages, I'm telling you they can't sell it for more b/c of competition. Exchange rate doesn't even come into the discussion when you literally can't go over 10K for that thing. And German cars are part of the competition. WTF do you mean we can't compare them? Why would I not compare it when they are both being sold in the same markets for similar prices?

I don't care about the reasons, nor did I ask for the reasons why Iranian cars aren't competitive. Nobody here went there, except you. Haman earlier said that Dena is going to sell like hot cake in foreign markets, I told him why it won't. Why? Because you can buy a Ford Fiesta for 13K, a comparable Nissan family car for 11K or splurge just a little on a brand new or barely used Golf. That's why it won't do well.

Instead of clicking reply to everybody's comment, read first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> See, that's exactly what I was talking about.
> However, I intended no offence bro, have a good day you too.



No offense taken. Just empirical observation. It would have been more fruitful for you to go and understand the concepts of "economic rent" and "resource curse", rather than offering me a mundane job. Emotional solutions to complex economic problems is not among my interests. So, let it be. Have a nice day.



Abii said:


> @Daneshmand baba why do you always miss the fucking point? You're saying they're selling it cheaper in foreign markets b/c of exchange rate advantages, I'm telling you they can't sell it for more b/c of competition. Exchange rate doesn't even come into the discussion when you literally can't go over 10K for that thing. And German cars are part of the competition. WTF do you mean we can't compare them? Why would I not compare it when they are both being sold in the same markets for similar prices?
> 
> I don't care about the reasons, nor did I ask for the reasons why Iranian cars aren't competitive. Nobody here went there, except you. Haman earlier said that Dena is going to sell like hot cake in foreign markets, I told him why it won't. Why? Because you can buy a Ford Fiesta for 13K, a comparable Nissan family car for 11K or splurge just a little on a brand new or barely used Golf. That's why it won't do well.
> 
> Instead of clicking reply to everybody's comment, read first.



No, actually it is you who do not understand. As I said the reason the car is being sold cheaper in foreign markets is because of benefits in getting paid in dollars not because of exchange rate advantage. It is because toman is not a reliable currency. A company that gets paid in toman, has to immediately convert them either to a hard currency or to stock up on feed material which it might not even need at the moment since toman loses buying power. A company that gets paid in dollar, has the advantage to keep them and use them as the company need dictates. It has nothing to do with competing with Germans.

It is rather futile for Iran to compete with Germans. The marketing of Iranian cars outside of Iran also depends on those foreign markets subsidizing these Iranian imports (via tarrif etc). Iranian cars can not compete on their own. As you can see, Iranian cars are not sold in Japan, UK or Spain, they are sold in places where such subsidizing conditions exist. Iranian labor can not hope to compete in a fair market since its productivity is not upto global standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Here is Dena's promotional video :






Here is Samand's burnout lol :






Here is an iraqi Samand 1.8L taxi riding along a 3L sonata :






^this one is funny 

the guy with sonata actually enjoys beating samand 

and here is samand EF7 acc. :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> @Daneshmand baba why do you always miss the fucking point? You're saying they're selling it cheaper in foreign markets b/c of exchange rate advantages, I'm telling you they can't sell it for more b/c of competition. Exchange rate doesn't even come into the discussion when you literally can't go over 10K for that thing. And German cars are part of the competition. WTF do you mean we can't compare them? Why would I not compare it when they are both being sold in the same markets for similar prices?
> 
> I don't care about the reasons, nor did I ask for the reasons why Iranian cars aren't competitive. Nobody here went there, except you. Haman earlier said that Dena is going to sell like hot cake in foreign markets, I told him why it won't. Why? Because you can buy a Ford Fiesta for 13K, a comparable Nissan family car for 11K or splurge just a little on a brand new or barely used Golf. That's why it won't do well.
> 
> Instead of clicking reply to everybody's comment, read first.


 shahed az gheyb resid @Daneshmand, 
sohbat az competition mahsoolat iran khodro dar bazar jahani kheyli tanze.
hatta ba vojood tamame control haye marzi va gomroki haye sangin baray hefz bazar dakheli baray mahsoolat charand tolid dakhel, bazam baraye hefz va kontrol bazar taghaza tooye iran gheymat 60,000 dolari mashini mesle land cruiser ro ta 200,000 $ bala bordan, yani hodoode 7,000,000,000 rial. 
age faghat 2 hafte marzha baray vorood khodro haye international baz beshe irankhodro va saipa be tarikh khahand peyvast.
Incompetency bro, incompetency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> No offense taken. Just empirical observation. It would have been more fruitful for you to go and understand the concepts of "economic rent" and "resource curse", rather than offering me a mundane job. Emotional solutions to complex economic problems is not among my interests. So, let it be. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually it is you who do not understand. As I said the reason the car is being sold cheaper in foreign markets is because of benefits in getting paid in dollars not because of exchange rate advantage. It is because toman is not a reliable currency. A company that gets paid in toman, has to immediately convert them either to a hard currency or to stock up on feed material which it might not even need at the moment since toman loses buying power. A company that gets paid in dollar, has the advantage to keep them and use them as the company need dictates. It has nothing to do with competing with Germans.
> 
> It is rather futile for Iran to compete with Germans. The marketing of Iranian cars outside of Iran also depends on those foreign markets subsidizing these Iranian imports (via tarrif etc). Iranian cars can not compete on their own. As you can see, Iranian cars are not sold in Japan, UK or Spain, they are sold in places where such subsidizing conditions exist. *Iranian labor can not hope to compete in a fair market since its productivity is not upto global standard*s.


Which is what I'm saying, so why are you arguing?

And Abdul in Baghdad is buying his Pride in dollars? What? Again, nobody here is saying we need to compete with Germans, but when you sell in a market where German cars EXIST, you have to compete with them. You automatically enter into competition with them when you decide to sell in Russia, for example. Dena, at more than 10K, would be competing with barely used Germans and brand new Fords and Hyundais. That's why the dollar thing you're trying to sell doesn't even enter into the discussion. Dollar or rubble, they literally CAN NOT go over 10k because of the competition.

Now they might make some money on 10K (because of the exchange rate advantages), but it'll be on a very small volume. They'll have more success with what they're already doing in Iraq by selling those SAIPA coffins. Margins on those ones are better.

==================================================================


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> Which is what I'm saying, so why are you arguing?
> 
> And Abdul in Baghdad is buying his Pride in dollars? What? Again, nobody here is saying we need to compete with Germans, but when you sell in a market where German cars EXIST, you have to compete with them. You automatically enter into competition with them when you decide to sell in Russia, for example. Dena, at more than 10K, would be competing with barely used Germans and brand new Fords and Hyundais. That's why the dollar thing you're trying to sell doesn't even enter into the discussion. Dollar or rubble, they literally CAN NOT go over 10k because of the competition.
> 
> Now they might make some money on 10K (because of the exchange rate advantages), but it'll be on a very small volume. They'll have more success with what they're already doing in Iraq by selling those SAIPA coffins. Margins on those ones are better.



I am not arguing, just correcting you that Iran is not in competition with anyone and can not afford to be (at the moment). That the reason, the cars are being sold cheaper is more complex than your simplistic reasoning of comparing a nation that has been at the forefront of car manufacturing for the past 120 years with a nation that does not even understand simple economic concepts (does Iran even have economists with a global caliber? I don't think so).

Abdul in Baghdad or Vladimir in Moscow, all pay in their national currencies but these are converted to dollars immediately hence they are called exports (at the loss of Iraqi and Russian currency). The mere fact that I have to enumerate such accounting practices to you, an accountant, speaks volumes. 

No. Iran does not need to compete with Germans at all. Not even one percent of Iranian produced cars are exported. This is basically a national market protected by tariffs. The reason for existence of this protection being that Iran does not produce anything that is worthwhile and competitive in global markets except oil, handwoven carpets and pistachio. With these three items you can not generate enough foreign exchange to import 10 million German cars and their expensive spare parts for maintenance. Iranian producers fill this gap by producing lower quality cars, with oil subsidy while providing a million or so jobs. This is their function. Absent these producers, Iran will be faced with over a million skilled workers unemployed and angry in addition to, toman coming under even more pressure due to increased car imports from Germany.



Abii said:


>



Dr Zibakalam is, as an emotional reactionary as those in audience shamelessly shouting. I see no difference between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> @Daneshmand *baba *why do you always miss the fucking point?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 Where are you bro?

@1000 Bro, tell us what you heard about Iranian cars in Iraq. Be brutally honest please! I know for a fact that you could find many Prides and Samands in Iraq and Syria.

By the way, Samand in Syria is being sold for about 16k. I don't know who would buy it but this is what I heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 Where are you bro?
> 
> @1000 Bro, tell us what you heard about Iranian cars in Iraq. Be brutally honest please! I know for a fact that you could find many Prides and Samands in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> By the way, Samand in Syria is being sold for *about 16k*. I don't know who would buy it but this is what I heard.


Damn, those poor sob's can't get a break in this world. 

And read this.
Niqash - economy - iranian cars with a rotten rep: bad drivers, accidents and sexual harassment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Militant Atheist said:


> @1000 Bro, tell us what you heard about Iranian cars in Iraq. Be brutally honest please! I know for a fact that you could find many Prides and Samands in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> By the way, Samand in Syria is being sold for about 16k. I don't know who would buy it but this is what I heard.



What you hear in Iraq about Iranian cars goes mainly about Saipa. Doesn't surprise me that thing looks like something from the 80's. Didn't hear bad remarks about other Iranian cars.

See this thread
IRANIAN made cheap cars in IRAQ !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

1000 said:


> What you hear in Iraq about Iranian cars goes mainly about Saipa. Doesn't surprise me that thing looks like something from the 80's. Didn't hear bad remarks about other Iranian cars.
> 
> See this thread
> IRANIAN made cheap cars in IRAQ !!!


It's weird seeing my posts from back then. Man I was such a jingoistic retard. lol

This is why I love forums like this. You can track how you grow as an individual over time and become more mature and less nationalistic.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fucking funny video. Laughing so hard right now.

View My Video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 Where are you bro?
> 
> @1000 Bro, tell us what you heard about Iranian cars in Iraq. Be brutally honest please! I know for a fact that you could find many Prides and Samands in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> By the way, Samand in Syria is being sold for about 16k. I don't know who would buy it but this is what I heard.



I am here bro.
PS. as for talking about the topic, Saipa pride is somehow like a cruise missile when it's filled with explosives  @1000 as you were talking about remote controlled cars to bomb ISIS terrorists, you would have no option better than Saipa Pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dominance

نصف افرادی که به سربازی می‌روند اضافه هستند! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Dominance said:


> نصف افرادی که به سربازی می‌روند اضافه هستند! - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK


I was thinking about exactly this a few months ago, but never said anything about it. The economic cost must be enormous!! 

As the title suggests, at least half are useless weight. On top of that, all these kids are being taken away for two years. Two years that they could have used for personal development (work, education, sports, traveling etc...). So you take all those working age men out of the economy (not that there are any jobs for them in Iran anyway) for no reason at all. The other half that are actually useful and need to be doing their sarbazi get sub par training, because the cost of the program has to be divided between a lot more people. Trim down the fat and use all the money for a smaller number of trainees. The other half can use the two years for work, education, traveling, sports... whatever they want. They'll be more productive as members of society, the economy will benefit and those that do get training end up with a much better training b/c these's more money for less people all of a sudden. 

Only a few countries really need a full on conscription. South Korea is a good example of a country that needs it. In a war scenario, they would have to counter millions of trained North Korean soldiers. The border is small and North and South Korean cities are literally within artillery distance they are so close. But Iran doesn't really face the same issues. As long as Iran can control the skies, WWII style hoards will not be coming over any neighboring country. Iran needs a standing professional army instead of having millions of boys that learned how to sweep the floor and fire an AK47 rifle for 2 years! It's a waste of money and effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I was thinking about exactly this a few months ago, but never said anything about it. The economic cost must be enormous!!
> 
> As the title suggests, at least half are useless weight. On top of that, all these kids are being taken away for two years. Two years that they could have used for personal development (work, education, sports, traveling etc...). So you take all those working age men out of the economy (not that there are any jobs for them in Iran anyway) for no reason at all. The other half that are actually useful and need to be doing their sarbazi get sub par training, because the cost of the program has to be divided between a lot more people. Trim down the fat and use all the money for a smaller number of trainees. The other half can use the two years for work, education, traveling, sports... whatever they want. They'll be more productive as members of society, the economy will benefit and those that do get training end up with a much better training b/c these's more money for less people all of a sudden.
> 
> Only a few countries really need a full on conscription. South Korea is a good example of a country that needs it. In a war scenario, they would have to counter millions of trained North Korean soldiers. The border is small and North and South Korean cities are literally within artillery distance they are so close. But Iran doesn't really face the same issues. As long as Iran can control the skies, WWII style hoards will not be coming over any neighboring country. Iran needs a standing professional army instead of having millions of boys that learned how to sweep the floor and fire an AK47 rifle for 2 years! It's a waste of money and effort.



A good suggestion is allowing to sell "Sarbaazi", and paying the money as a good salary to a number of chosen draftees.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

*بازداشت رهبر جیش العدل در پاکستان*

به نقل از یک مقام امنیتی پاکستان که خواسته نامش فاش نشود، گزارش شده است که آقای ریگی در نزدیکی شهر کویته در منطقه بلوچستان پاکستان و زمانی بازداشت شده است که در حال سفر با یک اتوبوس بود.

گفته شده است که سلام ریگی از بستگان عبدالمالک ریگی، رهبر پیشین جیش العدل، است. او مسئول چند بمبگذاری انتحاری در ایران و پاکستان خوانده شده است.

عبدالمالک ریگی در خرداد سال ۱۳۸۹ به اتهام "اقدام علیه امنیت ملی" از طریق فعالیت مسلحانه بازداشت و در ایران اعدام شد.

هنوز مشخص نیست که آیا پاکستان سلام ریگی را به مقامات ایران تحویل خواهد داد یا نه.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> *بازداشت رهبر جیش العدل در پاکستان*
> 
> به نقل از یک مقام امنیتی پاکستان که خواسته نامش فاش نشود، گزارش شده است که آقای ریگی در نزدیکی شهر کویته در منطقه بلوچستان پاکستان و زمانی بازداشت شده است که در حال سفر با یک اتوبوس بود.
> 
> گفته شده است که سلام ریگی از بستگان عبدالمالک ریگی، رهبر پیشین جیش العدل، است. او مسئول چند بمبگذاری انتحاری در ایران و پاکستان خوانده شده است.
> 
> عبدالمالک ریگی در خرداد سال ۱۳۸۹ به اتهام "اقدام علیه امنیت ملی" از طریق فعالیت مسلحانه بازداشت و در ایران اعدام شد.
> 
> هنوز مشخص نیست که آیا پاکستان سلام ریگی را به مقامات ایران تحویل خواهد داد یا نه.



In pakestani ha khodeshoun posht e rigi hastand. haalaa ma'loum nist ke mikhaan sar e chi ba Iran mo'aameleh konand ke in ra dastgir kardand. Gar cheh Iran tof ham nabaayad beheshoun bedeh, chon in Rigi ke ham az beyn bereh, pakestani ha be jaash yek gorouh e digeh ra ijaad mikonand.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> In pakestani ha khodeshoun posht e rigi hastand. haalaa ma'loum nist ke mikhaan sar e chi ba Iran mo'aameleh konand ke in ra dastgir kardand. Gar cheh Iran tof ham nabaayad beheshoun bedeh, chon in Rigi ke ham az beyn bereh, pakestani ha be jaash yek gorouh e digeh ra ijaad mikonand.


Daghighan . vali man fek mikonam az tarafe wahabihaye keshvarhay arabi ham hemayate maalio aghidati mishan age deghat karde bashi bayaniye-ha-shoon bishtar arabiye o gahi kalamaate nejhad parastaane mesle majooso injoor chiza ham daare .

nazaret darbareye in yaroo chiye ?  full retarde be tamam ma'na

هارون مونس در سال ۱۹۹۶ میلادی همسر و دو فرزند خود را در ایران جا می‌گذارد و با ویزای تجاری به استرالیا می‌آید. با قدم گذاشتن در خاک استرالیا بلافاصله تقاضای پناهندگی می‌کند و پس از ۸ سال تابعیت استرالیا را به دست می‌آورد. مونس در تمام سال‌های اقامت در استرالیا به جز دوره کوتاهی در سال ۲۰۰۰ که در ایالت استرالیای غربی زندگی می‌کرده، مابقی زندگی خود را در شهر سیدنی گذرانده است. در این شهر ۱۷ بار محل اقامت خود را تغییر داده و گاه تنها چهار یا پنج روز را در یک نشانی زندگی کرده بود.

در سال ۱۹۹۹ میلادی تشکیلاتی تحت عنوان دفتر آیت‌الله منطقی بروجردی برای آموزش و ترویج امور معنوی و فعالیت‌های خیریه دایر می‌کند اما دو سال بعد تشکیلات دیگری با هدف یاری رسانی به کودکان و زنان به ثبت می‌رساند. از جمله برنامه‌های تشکیلات جدید که به نام IISIO معرفی شده ارائه اطلاعات در زمینه توسعه فعالیت‌های فرهنگی، علمی، فنی، آموزشی، سیاسی و امنیتی بوده است. پس از IISIO شش بار دیگر نیز در سال‌های مختلف اقدام به راه‌اندازی انجمن‌های دیگر می‌کند ولی هر بار پس از دو یا سه سال به فعالیت آن‌ها پایان می‌دهد. از جمله آن‌ها تشکیلاتی‌ست به نام "حزب‌الله استرالیا" که آن را در سپتامبر ۲۰۰۹ راه می‌اندازد اما در دسامبر ۲۰۱۱ آن را تعطیل می‌کند.

محمدحسن منطقی از سال ۱۹۹۶ که به استرالیا می‌آید تا شش سال بعد با همین نام شناخته می‌شود و با همین نام تقاضای شهروندی استرالیا می‌کند اما دو سال مانده به دریافت تابعیت استرالیایی در سپتامبر سال ۲۰۰۲ نام جدیدی برای خود انتخاب می‌کند. نام جدید او "مایکل هیسون موروث" است. مایکل تا چهار سال بعد با همین نام باقی می‌ماند اما در نوامبر سال ۲۰۰۶ میلادی یکبار دیگر نام خود را تغییر می‌دهد. این بار "من هارون مونس"، نامی که گروگانگیر کافه لینت با آن شناخته می‌شود.

محمد حسن منطقی چند ماهی پس از آن که با نام مایکل هیسون موروث در شهر سیدنی زندگی می‌کرده با "نولین هیسون پال" آشنا می‌شود. گزارش‌ها نشان می‌دهد روابط مایکل و نولین دستخوش تلاطم‌های بسیاری بوده و در مرکز این درگیری‌ها موضوع حضانت فرزندان‌شان قرار داشته است.






*حجت‌الاسلام یا عضو فرقه احمدیه؟*
اما این همه داستان نیست. محمد حسن منطقی در زمان ورود به استرالیا خود را روحانی شیعه و حجت‌الاسلام معرفی می‌کند. وقتی تقاضای پناهندگی خود را می‌نویسد اظهار می‌کند که عضوی از فرقه احمدیه است؛ فرقه‌ای اسلامی که به دلیل ادعای مهدویت میرزا غلام احمد، بنیانگذار آن، در میان شیعیان و سنی‌ها به‌عنوان فرقه‌ای ارتدادی شناخته می‌شود. با این همه، وقتی نام خود را به مایکل هیسون موروث تغییر می‌دهد به سازمان امنیت داخلی استرالیا خبر می‌دهد که دیگر کسوت روحانیت را کنار گذاشته و از این به بعد به‌عنوان یک سکولار زندگی خواهد کرد.

زندگی سکولار مایکل دوام چندانی ندارد و چهار سال بعد وقتی نام مایکل به هارون مونس تغییر می‌کند، این‌بار عنوان شیخ را به نام هارون اضافه می‌کند تا حجت‌الاسلام سابق با نام تازه در جامعه مسلمانان استرالیا هوادارانی برای خود دست و پا کند. تغییرات متوقف نمی‌شود. این‌بار برای آخرین مرتبه شیخ هارون مذهب خود را از تشیع به تسنن عوض می‌کند و به منتقد جدی راه و رسم شیعیان تبدیل می‌شود.

گزارش دفتر سروزیر ایالتی جزئیات دیگری از زندگی هارون مونس را نیز در بر دارد. در بخشی از گزارش آمده که هارون مونس در ۱۴ سال از دوران ۱۸ ساله اقامتش در استرالیا هیچگاه سفری به خارج از این کشور نداشته اما در فاصله چهار ساله میان ۲۰۰۳ تا ۲۰۰۷ میلادی شرایط تغییر می‌کند و ۲۱ بار به سفر می‌رود. ده سفر به مقصد بانکوک بوده، همگی کمتر از یک هفته و گاهی تنها یک روز. یک بار هم در کمتر از دو روز به لندن سفر می‌کند اما کسی نمی‌داند این سفرهای کوتاه به چه منظوری صورت گرفته‌ است. در همان دوره سفرهای پی در پی مکاتبات او نیز اوج می‌گیرند و به بسیاری از جمله ملکه بریتانیا، پاپ، سیاستمداران داخلی و خارجی و بلاخره خانواده‌های سربازان استرالیایی کشته شده در افغانستان نامه می‌نویسد. وقتی خانواده‌های سربازان استرالیایی از مکاتبات او به دادگاه شکایت می‌برند پای هارون مونس به دادگاه‌های سیدنی باز می‌شود.

*اتهام 'آزارهای جنسی'*
همزمان با همین دادگاه‌ها در سال ۲۰۰۹ پلیس فدرال استرالیا نیز تحقیقات تازه‌ای درباره دست داشتن هارون در قتل نولین، همسر سابقش، و ارتکاب آزارهای جنسی متعدد آغاز می‌کند. دادگاه به اتهامات هارون مونس رسیدگی می‌کند و دو بار در سال‌های ۲۰۱۳ و ۲۰۱۴ او را گناهکار می‌شناسد. با این‌حال دادگاه به هارون امکان می‌دهد تا به قید وثیقه آزاد بماند.

در دوره‌ای که محمدحسن منطقی دیروز و هارون مونس وقت مرتب در دادگاه‌ها حضور پیدا می‌کند مشخص می‌شود دچار روان‌پریشی‌ست. همین اختلال روانی دو بار در سال‌های ۲۰۱۰ و ۲۰۱۱ او را به بیمارستان می‌کشاند و در آنجا بستری می‌شود. گزارش‌های پزشکی بعدی که به تایید روانپزشک ارشد دولت ایالتی رسیده‌، نشان می‌دهد گرچه هارون مونس از وضعیت روانی ناپایداری برخوردار است اما شرایط او تهدیدی برای زندگی خود و دیگران به بار نخواهد آورد. سازمان امنیت داخلی استرالیا نیز همین نظر را درباره هارون مونس دارد. اما حالا گزارش دفتر سروزیر ایالت می‌گوید در فاصله ده سال از ۱۱ می ۲۰۰۴ تا ۱۲ دسامبر ۲۰۱۴ دستگاه‌های امنیتی و پلیس استرالیا ۴۱ مورد تحقیق درباره فعالیت‌های هارون مونس داشته‌اند. شگفت‌انگیز این که تنها در فاصله سه روز از ۹ تا ۱۲ دسامبر سال گذشته دفاتر پلیس ایالتی ۱۸ مورد پیام تلفنی و ایمیل درباره فعالیت‌های مشکوک هارون دریافت کرده‌اند اما نظر پیشین درباره بی دردسر بودن هارون پابرجا می‌ماند. سه روز پس از آخرین پیام هارون مونس به کافه لینت می‌رود و کلید گروگانگیری در آنجا زده می‌شود.

ساعت هشت و ۳۳ دقیقه صبح روز ۱۵ دسامبر هارون با نشان دادن اسلحه از کارمندان و مشتریان کافه لینت می‌خواهد تا درها را قفل کنند و در داخل کافه باقی بمانند.





*درخواست پلیس ایران برای استرداد*
محمدحسن منطقی که در فاصله سال‌های ۱۹۹۷ تا ۲۰۰۰ به‌عنوان نگهبان آموزش دیده بود پس از دریافت مجوز حمل اسلحه می‌توانسته در زمان کار مسلح باشد اما در با تغییر قانون دریافت مجوز در سال ۲۰۱۲ از تمدید مجوز خود صرف‌نظر می‌کند. پلیس استرالیا می‌گوید اسلحه‌ای که هارون از آن برای گروگانگیری استفاده کرده، به‌طور قانونی متعلق به خود او نبوده ولی هارون آن را از بازار نیمه‌رسمی اسلحه تهیه کرده بوده است. تیری که از آن اسلحه شلیک شد توری جانسون مدیر کافه لینت را از پای درآورد.

در گزارش گفته شده که اگر هارون مونس همین امروز با شرایط اولیه خود وارد استرالیا می‌شد باز هم می‌توانست شهروندی استرالیا را کسب کند. سه دلیل مهمی که گزارش به آن توجه کرده عبارتند از سهل‌انگاری پلیس استرالیا، حمایت سازمان عفو بین‌الملل از محمدحسن منطقی، و بی‌توجهی سازمان امنیت داخلی استرالیا به پیام‌های هشداردهنده درباره هارون مونس.

در سال ۲۰۰۱، پنج سال پس از ورود محمدحسن منطقی به استرالیا، پلیس اینترپل به درخواست پلیس ایران تقاضای استرداد او را به پلیس استرالیا ارائه می‌دهد. پلیس ایران اعلام کرده بوده که محمدحسن منطقی به دلیل کلاهبرداری تحت تعقیب است. ۵ ماه بعد در سپتامبر ۲۰۰۱ وقتی درخواست‌های پلیس استرالیا برای دریافت اطلاعات بیشتر از پلیس ایران به نتیجه نمی‌رسد درخواست استرداد محمد حسن منطقی در استرالیا نادیده گرفته می‌شود. در عوض، نامه عفو بین‌الملل در حمایت از او به جریان می‌افتد و یک‌سال بعد در سپتامبر ۲۰۰۲ محمد حسن منطقی تابعیت استرالیا را به دست می‌آورد. گزارش می‌گوید اگر سازمان امنیت داخلی استرالیا به ۱۸ پیام هشدار دهنده‌ای که تا سه روز مانده به واقعه برای آن‌ها ارسال شده بود ترتیب اثر می‌دادند گروگانگیری روز ۱۵ دسامبر در کافه لینت اتفاق نمی‌افتاد.

محمدحسن منطقی، مایکل هیسون موروث و عاقبت من هارون مونس، مردی با سابقه روان‌پریشی ۱۷ ساعت زندگی در استرالیا را به گروگان خود درآورد و رسانه‌ها را به مرکز خرید مارتین سیدنی کشاند، جایی که هنوز دسته‌گل‌های مردم برای یادبود توری جانسون و کاترینا داوسون در کنار کافه لینت دیده می‌شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> Daghighan . vali man fek mikonam az tarafe wahabihaye keshvarhay arabi ham hemayate maalio aghidati mishan age deghat karde bashi bayaniye-ha-shoon bishtar arabiye o gahi kalamaate nejhad parastaane mesle majooso injoor chiza ham daare .
> 
> nazaret darbareye in yaroo chiye ?  full retarde be tamam ma'na
> 
> هارون مونس در سال ۱۹۹۶ میلادی همسر و دو فرزند خود را در ایران جا می‌گذارد و با ویزای تجاری به استرالیا می‌آید. با قدم گذاشتن در خاک استرالیا بلافاصله تقاضای پناهندگی می‌کند و پس از ۸ سال تابعیت استرالیا را به دست می‌آورد. مونس در تمام سال‌های اقامت در استرالیا به جز دوره کوتاهی در سال ۲۰۰۰ که در ایالت استرالیای غربی زندگی می‌کرده، مابقی زندگی خود را در شهر سیدنی گذرانده است. در این شهر ۱۷ بار محل اقامت خود را تغییر داده و گاه تنها چهار یا پنج روز را در یک نشانی زندگی کرده بود.
> 
> در سال ۱۹۹۹ میلادی تشکیلاتی تحت عنوان دفتر آیت‌الله منطقی بروجردی برای آموزش و ترویج امور معنوی و فعالیت‌های خیریه دایر می‌کند اما دو سال بعد تشکیلات دیگری با هدف یاری رسانی به کودکان و زنان به ثبت می‌رساند. از جمله برنامه‌های تشکیلات جدید که به نام IISIO معرفی شده ارائه اطلاعات در زمینه توسعه فعالیت‌های فرهنگی، علمی، فنی، آموزشی، سیاسی و امنیتی بوده است. پس از IISIO شش بار دیگر نیز در سال‌های مختلف اقدام به راه‌اندازی انجمن‌های دیگر می‌کند ولی هر بار پس از دو یا سه سال به فعالیت آن‌ها پایان می‌دهد. از جمله آن‌ها تشکیلاتی‌ست به نام "حزب‌الله استرالیا" که آن را در سپتامبر ۲۰۰۹ راه می‌اندازد اما در دسامبر ۲۰۱۱ آن را تعطیل می‌کند.
> 
> محمدحسن منطقی از سال ۱۹۹۶ که به استرالیا می‌آید تا شش سال بعد با همین نام شناخته می‌شود و با همین نام تقاضای شهروندی استرالیا می‌کند اما دو سال مانده به دریافت تابعیت استرالیایی در سپتامبر سال ۲۰۰۲ نام جدیدی برای خود انتخاب می‌کند. نام جدید او "مایکل هیسون موروث" است. مایکل تا چهار سال بعد با همین نام باقی می‌ماند اما در نوامبر سال ۲۰۰۶ میلادی یکبار دیگر نام خود را تغییر می‌دهد. این بار "من هارون مونس"، نامی که گروگانگیر کافه لینت با آن شناخته می‌شود.
> 
> محمد حسن منطقی چند ماهی پس از آن که با نام مایکل هیسون موروث در شهر سیدنی زندگی می‌کرده با "نولین هیسون پال" آشنا می‌شود. گزارش‌ها نشان می‌دهد روابط مایکل و نولین دستخوش تلاطم‌های بسیاری بوده و در مرکز این درگیری‌ها موضوع حضانت فرزندان‌شان قرار داشته است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *حجت‌الاسلام یا عضو فرقه احمدیه؟*
> اما این همه داستان نیست. محمد حسن منطقی در زمان ورود به استرالیا خود را روحانی شیعه و حجت‌الاسلام معرفی می‌کند. وقتی تقاضای پناهندگی خود را می‌نویسد اظهار می‌کند که عضوی از فرقه احمدیه است؛ فرقه‌ای اسلامی که به دلیل ادعای مهدویت میرزا غلام احمد، بنیانگذار آن، در میان شیعیان و سنی‌ها به‌عنوان فرقه‌ای ارتدادی شناخته می‌شود. با این همه، وقتی نام خود را به مایکل هیسون موروث تغییر می‌دهد به سازمان امنیت داخلی استرالیا خبر می‌دهد که دیگر کسوت روحانیت را کنار گذاشته و از این به بعد به‌عنوان یک سکولار زندگی خواهد کرد.
> 
> زندگی سکولار مایکل دوام چندانی ندارد و چهار سال بعد وقتی نام مایکل به هارون مونس تغییر می‌کند، این‌بار عنوان شیخ را به نام هارون اضافه می‌کند تا حجت‌الاسلام سابق با نام تازه در جامعه مسلمانان استرالیا هوادارانی برای خود دست و پا کند. تغییرات متوقف نمی‌شود. این‌بار برای آخرین مرتبه شیخ هارون مذهب خود را از تشیع به تسنن عوض می‌کند و به منتقد جدی راه و رسم شیعیان تبدیل می‌شود.
> 
> گزارش دفتر سروزیر ایالتی جزئیات دیگری از زندگی هارون مونس را نیز در بر دارد. در بخشی از گزارش آمده که هارون مونس در ۱۴ سال از دوران ۱۸ ساله اقامتش در استرالیا هیچگاه سفری به خارج از این کشور نداشته اما در فاصله چهار ساله میان ۲۰۰۳ تا ۲۰۰۷ میلادی شرایط تغییر می‌کند و ۲۱ بار به سفر می‌رود. ده سفر به مقصد بانکوک بوده، همگی کمتر از یک هفته و گاهی تنها یک روز. یک بار هم در کمتر از دو روز به لندن سفر می‌کند اما کسی نمی‌داند این سفرهای کوتاه به چه منظوری صورت گرفته‌ است. در همان دوره سفرهای پی در پی مکاتبات او نیز اوج می‌گیرند و به بسیاری از جمله ملکه بریتانیا، پاپ، سیاستمداران داخلی و خارجی و بلاخره خانواده‌های سربازان استرالیایی کشته شده در افغانستان نامه می‌نویسد. وقتی خانواده‌های سربازان استرالیایی از مکاتبات او به دادگاه شکایت می‌برند پای هارون مونس به دادگاه‌های سیدنی باز می‌شود.
> 
> *اتهام 'آزارهای جنسی'*
> همزمان با همین دادگاه‌ها در سال ۲۰۰۹ پلیس فدرال استرالیا نیز تحقیقات تازه‌ای درباره دست داشتن هارون در قتل نولین، همسر سابقش، و ارتکاب آزارهای جنسی متعدد آغاز می‌کند. دادگاه به اتهامات هارون مونس رسیدگی می‌کند و دو بار در سال‌های ۲۰۱۳ و ۲۰۱۴ او را گناهکار می‌شناسد. با این‌حال دادگاه به هارون امکان می‌دهد تا به قید وثیقه آزاد بماند.
> 
> در دوره‌ای که محمدحسن منطقی دیروز و هارون مونس وقت مرتب در دادگاه‌ها حضور پیدا می‌کند مشخص می‌شود دچار روان‌پریشی‌ست. همین اختلال روانی دو بار در سال‌های ۲۰۱۰ و ۲۰۱۱ او را به بیمارستان می‌کشاند و در آنجا بستری می‌شود. گزارش‌های پزشکی بعدی که به تایید روانپزشک ارشد دولت ایالتی رسیده‌، نشان می‌دهد گرچه هارون مونس از وضعیت روانی ناپایداری برخوردار است اما شرایط او تهدیدی برای زندگی خود و دیگران به بار نخواهد آورد. سازمان امنیت داخلی استرالیا نیز همین نظر را درباره هارون مونس دارد. اما حالا گزارش دفتر سروزیر ایالت می‌گوید در فاصله ده سال از ۱۱ می ۲۰۰۴ تا ۱۲ دسامبر ۲۰۱۴ دستگاه‌های امنیتی و پلیس استرالیا ۴۱ مورد تحقیق درباره فعالیت‌های هارون مونس داشته‌اند. شگفت‌انگیز این که تنها در فاصله سه روز از ۹ تا ۱۲ دسامبر سال گذشته دفاتر پلیس ایالتی ۱۸ مورد پیام تلفنی و ایمیل درباره فعالیت‌های مشکوک هارون دریافت کرده‌اند اما نظر پیشین درباره بی دردسر بودن هارون پابرجا می‌ماند. سه روز پس از آخرین پیام هارون مونس به کافه لینت می‌رود و کلید گروگانگیری در آنجا زده می‌شود.
> 
> ساعت هشت و ۳۳ دقیقه صبح روز ۱۵ دسامبر هارون با نشان دادن اسلحه از کارمندان و مشتریان کافه لینت می‌خواهد تا درها را قفل کنند و در داخل کافه باقی بمانند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *درخواست پلیس ایران برای استرداد*
> محمدحسن منطقی که در فاصله سال‌های ۱۹۹۷ تا ۲۰۰۰ به‌عنوان نگهبان آموزش دیده بود پس از دریافت مجوز حمل اسلحه می‌توانسته در زمان کار مسلح باشد اما در با تغییر قانون دریافت مجوز در سال ۲۰۱۲ از تمدید مجوز خود صرف‌نظر می‌کند. پلیس استرالیا می‌گوید اسلحه‌ای که هارون از آن برای گروگانگیری استفاده کرده، به‌طور قانونی متعلق به خود او نبوده ولی هارون آن را از بازار نیمه‌رسمی اسلحه تهیه کرده بوده است. تیری که از آن اسلحه شلیک شد توری جانسون مدیر کافه لینت را از پای درآورد.
> 
> در گزارش گفته شده که اگر هارون مونس همین امروز با شرایط اولیه خود وارد استرالیا می‌شد باز هم می‌توانست شهروندی استرالیا را کسب کند. سه دلیل مهمی که گزارش به آن توجه کرده عبارتند از سهل‌انگاری پلیس استرالیا، حمایت سازمان عفو بین‌الملل از محمدحسن منطقی، و بی‌توجهی سازمان امنیت داخلی استرالیا به پیام‌های هشداردهنده درباره هارون مونس.
> 
> در سال ۲۰۰۱، پنج سال پس از ورود محمدحسن منطقی به استرالیا، پلیس اینترپل به درخواست پلیس ایران تقاضای استرداد او را به پلیس استرالیا ارائه می‌دهد. پلیس ایران اعلام کرده بوده که محمدحسن منطقی به دلیل کلاهبرداری تحت تعقیب است. ۵ ماه بعد در سپتامبر ۲۰۰۱ وقتی درخواست‌های پلیس استرالیا برای دریافت اطلاعات بیشتر از پلیس ایران به نتیجه نمی‌رسد درخواست استرداد محمد حسن منطقی در استرالیا نادیده گرفته می‌شود. در عوض، نامه عفو بین‌الملل در حمایت از او به جریان می‌افتد و یک‌سال بعد در سپتامبر ۲۰۰۲ محمد حسن منطقی تابعیت استرالیا را به دست می‌آورد. گزارش می‌گوید اگر سازمان امنیت داخلی استرالیا به ۱۸ پیام هشدار دهنده‌ای که تا سه روز مانده به واقعه برای آن‌ها ارسال شده بود ترتیب اثر می‌دادند گروگانگیری روز ۱۵ دسامبر در کافه لینت اتفاق نمی‌افتاد.
> 
> محمدحسن منطقی، مایکل هیسون موروث و عاقبت من هارون مونس، مردی با سابقه روان‌پریشی ۱۷ ساعت زندگی در استرالیا را به گروگان خود درآورد و رسانه‌ها را به مرکز خرید مارتین سیدنی کشاند، جایی که هنوز دسته‌گل‌های مردم برای یادبود توری جانسون و کاترینا داوسون در کنار کافه لینت دیده می‌شود.



Kollan in mojoudaat, efraati haye sunni, aadam haye vahshi va ravaan parish va khatarnaak hastand. hamashoun ra baayad jam' konan va beferestan be ye kharaab shodeh i mesl e hamin Daeshestan 

In yaarou ham yek khol va cheli boudeh ke dar asar e in tablighaat e sangin e wahabi ha dar media ye farsi zabaan, sunni shodeh. In mozou' e tablighaat e wahabi ha, kheyli jeddi hast va man ham chand baar tozih daadam, vali kasi ghaziye ra mote'assefaaneh jeddi nemigireh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> هارون مونس


een pedar ..... la elaha ela allah ....


harchi migim moadab bashim nemizaran 

een mardak ahmagh yani shoor dasht ? bi sharaf wahabi abroo hameye irani ha ru bord . midooni hanoozam k hanooze daran rooye oun manovr midan ?

jaleb injast chandino chand bar iran be ostoralia hoshdar mide be soorat katbi ke baba vallah bellah een taraf divoonast !!

mizane khodesho miterekoone bia va jamesh kon ...........

ama khob chon az mokhalef haye IRI boode gooya ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

کسی این طرف
رو میشناسه
ماشاالله چه کینه ی شتری هم داره
پست هاش رو بخونید
هر کی بوده یه جو منفی تو اون انجمن , ضد ایران درست کرده

http://www.military-quotes.com/forum/members/phoenix80-3825.html

این هم ایمیلش
*shahdoost57@yahoo.com
*
این هم بلاگش
*thespiritofman.blogspot.com*

34 سالشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ISIS in Isfahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Militant Atheist

درگیری در سخنرانی محمود احمدی‌نژاد؛ در بورسا چه رخ داد؟ - BBC Persian

:/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Agha man ghabul daram , vaghti ina ham vase ma adam mishan hatman ye jaye kar milange :

Something I have to make clear

@New @Daneshmand @Serpentine @kollang @Militant Atheist @ResurgentIran



Abii said:


> ISIS in Isfahan.


Doctor Pekhpekh is doing an awesome job

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Lol , whats up with the attitude ?
> 
> So you're problem is with me being "pro-indian" ? if thats the case , Iran has an independent foreign policy Tnx to God . Iran is allies to both pakistan and india in case you did NOT know . we really don't care what you think , iran will follow its cordial relations with india and is really interested in establishing an *Strategic* relationship with China . But if in any sort , you're not comfortable with iran-india having relations , its completely YOUR problem and actually no one here in iran gives a shyte .
> 
> BTW , i'm no way "pro-indian" , i promote friendship with everyone from chinese to indians and others . I am and i'll always be *"Pro-Iran" *. my agenda is clear .





haman10 said:


> Oh , so thats whats wrong here
> 
> I was actually wondering whats wrong with you and whats with the sudden change of behavior
> 
> your problem is with Iran having relations with india
> 
> as i said before mate , our foreign policies are 100% independent , if we wanted to get lectures from a country like china on how and who to have relations with , we would not make a revolution in the first place
> 
> Even if india was actually bhutan (just replace the 2 countries in your mind) and china wanted to lecture iran and make us break up with bhutan , our reaction would have been the same : showing the middle finger with all due respect .



Haman jan azizam, pesaram, golam, midouni ke dar asr hazer va hezareye sevvom internet forum ha ham be noee yek society va jame eh shenakhte mishan.
banabar in lazeme ke mesle har jameeye madani dige sakhtar haye madaniat va ejtemaee toosh tarif, moayan va mojaza beshan va masouliat har kodoom tarif va masoolin har bakhsh be soorat kamelan madani va demokratik bar asas araye omoomi entekhab beshan.
post va zir systeme foreign affair ham mesle tamam zir system ha va organhaye dige bakhshi az in jameye madani ro tashkil mide ke vazifeye oon tabeen nahve va sathe ertebat ba sayer melal va tarif ertebatat moteghabel bar asas manafeye morede nazar va ya ahyanan armanhaye har system matbooee hast.
hala man az shoma ke ensane mohtarami hastee yek soal daram?
tebghe kodam ray giri va refrandumi shoma khodeto masool ravabet khareji iranian dar in forum (society) midooni va che kasi be shoma in hagh ro dade ke ba tavajoh be melak haye shakhsit, khodet ro dar moze e namayandegi foreign policy in society gharar bedi va ravabete melal ro taeen bokoni.
khahesh mikonam faghat javabet be soorat in vazifeye har irani hast ke az keshvaresh defa kone o man jaee edea nakardam foreign minister iranian dar in forum hastam o ina nazarate shakhsi khodam hasto o in javabha ro nade.
choon masalan dar yek jame eye tose e yafte shoma shahed nisti ke ke har kasi tofang bardare va bere bege mikham ba doshmanaye keshvaram bejangamo az haghe keshvaram defa konam.
in vazifeye artesh va vazir omoor khareje hast ke oonha ham ba raye mostaghim mardom taeen mishan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Haman jan azizam, pesaram, golam, midouni ke dar asr hazer va hezareye sevvom internet forum ha ham be noee yek society va jame eh shenakhte mishan.
> banabar in lazeme ke mesle har jameeye madani dige sakhtar haye madaniat va ejtemaee toosh tarif, moayan va mojaza beshan va masouliat har kodoom tarif va masoolin har bakhsh be soorat kamelan madani va demokratik bar asas araye omoomi entekhab beshan.
> post va zir systeme foreign affair ham mesle tamam zir system ha va organhaye dige bakhshi az in jameye madani ro tashkil mide ke vazifeye oon tabeen nahve va sathe ertebat ba sayer melal va tarif ertebatat moteghabel bar asas manafeye morede nazar va ya ahyanan armanhaye har system matbooee hast.


New jan , baradar bozorgtaram , what are you talking about 

een forum azizam shayad 0.000000000000000001 % mardom jahan azash bazdid mikonan ke az oun ha ham hodoud 1 hezaromeshoon mian va post haye mano mikhoonan 

na man een chizaee ke shoma migi ru ghabul nadaram .

dar mored javab soaletoon , man az ounjaee ke inja yek forum has , daram nazar haye khodamo migam .

va akharin bari ke check kardam , lozoomi nabood vasash az kesi ejaze begiram , chon hame oumadan inja ta bahs konan . aslan hadaf een site hamin hast . Forum , yani talar goft va gou . ki gofte ke man "foreign min. " iranam ? man goftam ? ki gofte ? manam mesle baghiye daram comment mizaram hamin .

Agar kesi ba een ghaziye moshkeli dare , ehteraman moshkel khodeshe .

hamoon fard ham mitoone biad nazaresh rou elam kone , ama vase afraad dige taeen taklif nakone .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman jan, azizam, golam, baradare koochektaram



haman10 said:


> een forum azizam shayad 0.000000000000000001 % mardom jahan azash bazdid mikonan ke az oun ha ham hodoud 1 hezaromeshoon mian va post haye mano mikhoonan


in ghesmat ro nadide migiram, 
azizam, golam man ke nagoftam inja 7 bilion bazdid konande dare, aslan shoma begoo 2 nafar khodam va khodet.
man harfam in bood ke inja be onvan yek forum va yek 3rd millennium society niaz dare ke az ghavanin madaniat peyravi kone.


haman10 said:


> man az ounjaee ke inja yek forum has , daram nazar haye khodamo migam


in harfe shoma ta zamani sahih va ghabele pazireshe ke shoma dar goft va goohat be onvane yek fard va yek shakhs haghighi sohbat koni, taze oonam mostalzeme in hast ke az kalam shoma bardasht mafhoom aaam nashe, amma dar zamani ke shoma yek khat dar mian az vajeye Iran estefade mikoni va baese peydayesh in zan dar taraf digeye sohbat mishi ke shoma dari mavazeye omoomi yek mafhoom aaam (عام) va yek entity ye hoghooghi ro matrah mikoni, in dige moshkele taraf moghabel nist balke irad az shoma mahsoob mishe.
chetoriye ke shoma dar jameeye fiziki motaghed be velayet faghih hasti amma dar in internet forum (ba tamam koochikish) ke yek jameeye madani mahsoob mishe, eteghad be kamal nafsani va vojood ghoveye modrekeye moteaali har kodam az afrad ro dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> Agha man ghabul daram , vaghti ina ham vase ma adam mishan hatman ye jaye kar milange :
> 
> Something I have to make clear
> 
> @New @Daneshmand @Serpentine @kollang @Militant Atheist @ResurgentIran
> 
> 
> Doctor Pekhpekh is doing an awesome job



Man chizi vase goftan nadaram in taghsire IRI hast ke omade rabete ba USA va Israel ro ba papati (Felestin) ha va ghodrat haye tier 2 va 3 mesle China va Russia avaz karde. Vaghti keshvar tahte tahrime forstaha az dast mire va keshvarha ham mikhan soo estefade konan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jack 86000

Abbas-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

jack 86000 said:


> Abbas-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


HAHAHAHAHA

Abbas class? ABBAS class? 

This has got to be a joke. Why can't IR do anything properly? Literally everything they do has something wrong with it. How is that even possible?

lmao at least it's not Ghambar or Taghi class. It could have been worse.


----------



## Dominance

Abii said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Abbas class? ABBAS class?
> 
> This has got to be a joke. Why can't IR do anything properly? Literally everything they do has something wrong with it. How is that even possible?
> 
> lmao at least it's not Ghambar or Taghi class. It could have been worse.


I think it is named after Bandar Abbas.
BTW, this one is uncommon for IRGC:

*Iran’s IRGC launches new Parmida crew boat*

A new model of Iran’s first domestically manufactured crew boat has begun its maiden voyage in the Persian Gulf waters.

The boat was launched in the southern port city of Bushehr on Wednesday in the presence of chief of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC)'snaval forces Rear Admiral Ali Fadavi.

According to Sepah News, the light vessel, named “Parmida 6”, is specialized in transporting passengers and equipment.

With a maximum speed of 25 nautical miles per hour, the boat has the capacity to carry 73 passengers and eight crew on board.

The first version of the vessel, “Parmida 1,” was built in 2010.

In recent years, Iran has unveiled several domestically made submarines, ships and warships, including the Jamaran destroyer.

Jamaran, a Mowj-class warship, has been designed and built by Iranian experts and has state-of-the-art navigation equipment and complex defensive systems.

Iran has so far launched different classes of home-made advanced submarines, including Fateh, Ghadir, Qaem, Nahang, Tareq and Sina.

*PressTV-IRGC launches Parmida crew boat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Abbas class? ABBAS class?
> 
> This has got to be a joke. Why can't IR do anything properly? Literally everything they do has something wrong with it. How is that even possible?
> 
> lmao at least it's not Ghambar or Taghi class. It could have been worse.


Cry baby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> Cry baby


?


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> ?


you know what i mean abii joon 

What does it's name has to do with anything ? learn to respect and tolerate other's believes , or you'll be no different than daesh .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

jack 86000 said:


> Abbas-class submarine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



When was info about this submarine released? Do you have any official source about this?
Anyone can just edit wikipedia. Is there any official source mentioning this sub?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> you know what i mean abii joon
> 
> What does it's name has to do with anything ? learn to respect and tolerate other's believes , or you'll be no different than daesh .


Tolerate other's beliefs? That's rich coming from an akhoond supporter. Pretty much the second worst dictatorship today after only North Korea. 

Abbas class submarine? Are you serious? What does it have to do with tolerance and beliefs?! It's like the American navy rolling out the chimichanga class aircraft career lmao

It's a stupid weak arab name that also happens to be "javad" as well. If you're going to name it after Bandar Abbas, go with the whole thing, not Abbas and then claim to have named it after Bandar Abbas. 

btw, I don't recall seeing the Saudis naming anything after us, or other arabs going with Iranian names. Yet, you guys roll over each other trying to name shit after zakhar arab names. Fucking sellouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan




----------



## Abii

Congrats, part of another glorious list.
Top 5 most polluted nations according to who

I had no idea asbestos was still being used in Iran!!! In developed nations it was banned decades and decades ago!!! In Iran it's being used in construction still! Quality of petrol is also shockingly low, but that one's common knowledge.

P.S. The list is by the World Health Organization, so don't try to do character assassinations here. It's futile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@SOHEIL

Can you post me that picture you mentioned?

If yes, just let me know so I'll open a new PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Can you post me that picture you mentioned?
> 
> If yes, just let me know so I'll open a new PM.



اینجا نه عامو ... تو میلیتاری یه پی ام بده برات بفرستم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> اینجا نه عامو ... تو میلیتاری یه پی ام بده برات بفرستم


Inja oun aks sub ru post nakonin ha bache ha ,

shayad dorost nabashe

@jack 86000 @kollang @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> Inja oun aks sub ru post nakonin ha bache ha ,
> 
> shayad dorost nabashe
> 
> @jack 86000 @kollang @Serpentine



Could you pm it for me in military? the same username .... thx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> Could you pm it for me in military? the same username .... thx


Of course bro .

@raptor22 there is no user under the name "raptor22" in military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Abii said:


> Tolerate other's beliefs? That's rich coming from an akhoond supporter. Pretty much the second worst dictatorship today after only North Korea.
> 
> Abbas class submarine? Are you serious? What does it have to do with tolerance and beliefs?! It's like the American navy rolling out the chimichanga class aircraft career lmao
> 
> It's a stupid weak arab name that also happens to be "javad" as well. If you're going to name it after Bandar Abbas, go with the whole thing, not Abbas and then claim to have named it after Bandar Abbas.
> 
> btw, I don't recall seeing the Saudis naming anything after us, or other arabs going with Iranian names. Yet, you guys roll over each other trying to name shit after zakhar arab names. Fucking sellouts.


It's not arab but is muslim names 
Arabs don't name things after pagans like azza or hobal


----------



## Abii

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> It's not arab but is muslim names
> Arabs don't name things after pagans like azza or hobal


lol khafe baba

Don't quote me again cretin.


----------



## SALMAN F

Abii said:


> lol khafe baba
> 
> Don't quote me again cretin.


I don't quote you but you pahlavi scum lovers have weird obsession against everything is arab from names to everything 

No body care about pahlavi scumbags who run away and gave his country to arabs


----------



## Abii

Ah ah beshasham be in roozegar ke ye mosht tazi vasamoon adam shodan. Ridam be in jomhoori eslami ke az daste ye mosht tazi 2 dollariam bar nemiad. 

In other news, I got a raise today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Ah ah beshasham be in roozegar ke ye mosht tazi vasamoon adam shodan. Ridam be in jomhoori eslami ke az daste ye mosht tazi 2 dollariam bar nemiad.
> 
> In other news, I got a raise today.


His father is iranian.


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> His father is iranian.



He's Arab. Doesn't matter where his father is from. Did he live in Iran? Grow up there? Does he celebrate Norooz and is he proud of his heritage? Is his dad proud of his heritage? No. He's not Iranian.

He's a borderline terrorist and he's definitely not Iranian. He openly badmouths your heritage and your ancestors and you sell yourself out to him just b/c he's an extremist shia Arab. You don't have to cater to these animals just b/c you're a shia. Your religion is a personal matter. It's between you and your god. I don't understand why you hezbollahis are willing to sell Iran out and turn it into a shit hole backwater just b/c of your religious beliefs.


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> In other news,* I got a raise today. *


Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Me too


Me too 

arvah domet


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Me too
> 
> arvah domet


Papa made a raise on your pocket money ?


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Papa made a raise on your pocket money ?


He said you're lying. I think that's what he tried to say. Who knows with that guy. I thought I enjoyed pointless arguments, but Haman is on another level when it comes to starting pointless arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Papa made a raise on your pocket money ?


Sorry , i thought we were saying things that does not matter .



Abii said:


> Who knows with that guy


who knows with me ?

yani chi abii joon?


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> He said you're lying. I think that's what he tried to say. Who knows with that guy. I thought I enjoyed pointless arguments, but Haman is on another level when it comes to starting pointless arguments.


I didn't know... 


haman10 said:


> Sorry , i thought we were saying things that does not matter .


Boss was going to gave a rise for the January salary but he didn't...so, i talked with him. He said " i simply forgot and i will add january's rise to february's salary." So, i got the salary yesterday....  ,it was a coincidence with Abii. 

Anyways haman, i think you have no reason to not believe me...i have never lied to you on anyone on this thread. 
I don't like lies and lying people...infact i hate them, want to spit on their face.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> i have never lied to you on anyone on this thread.


Pardon me ?


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Pardon me ?


Haman, i didn't commented on your country, regime, defence industry. Yet you still quote me...and want to escalate things ?

What is your problem, can't you keep away from me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Haman, i didn't commented on your country, regime, defence industry. Yet you still quote me...and want to escalate things ?
> 
> What is your problem, can't you keep away from me ?


Azizam , sinan jan .

If you stop trolling in our section , i would even ignore you if thats what you want .


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Azizam , sinan jan .
> 
> If you stop trolling in our section , i would even ignore you if thats what you want .


Trolling is forbidden, just report my posts, if you think that i'm trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

خوب بالاخره سپاه هم یخورده به مغزش فشار اورد و یه اسم درست و درمون پیدا کرد
*مهناد *41... به معنی فریاد بلند​------------------------------------------------------------------



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I don't quote you but you pahlavi scum lovers have weird obsession against everything is arab from names to everything
> 
> No body care about pahlavi scumbags who run away and gave his country to arabs



My friend , Iran is a Multi-religious and Multi-racial country
So please stop these baseless and sectarian comments
have nice day


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Boss was going to gave a rise for the January salary but he didn't...so, i talked with him. He said " i simply forgot and i will add january's rise to february's salary." So, i got the salary yesterday....  ,it was a coincidence with Abii


Congrats mate, so may I ask about your monthly income? although I do understand, that might be a top secret, and all rights reserved if you don't wanna answer that question bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Congrats mate, so may I ask about your monthly income? although I do understand, that might be a top secret, and all rights reserved if you don't wanna answer that question bro.



Somewhere around 5 x the minimum wage in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Somewhere around 5 x the minimum wage in Turkey.


 Sorry bro, I feel a little confused here.
Did you mean a salary of 5 times the minimum wage in Turkey, or you meant 5Gs, which is the minimum wage in Turkey. 
If the former you meant, then how much is the minimum wage in Turkey around?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Sorry bro, I feel a little confused here.
> Did you mean a salary of 5 times the minimum wage in Turkey, or you meant 5Gs, which is the minimum wage in Turkey.
> If the former you meant, then how much is the minimum wage in Turkey around?



Minimum wage is 950 TL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> خوب بالاخره سپاه هم یخورده به مغزش فشار اورد و یه اسم درست و درمون پیدا کرد
> *مهناد *41... به معنی فریاد بلند​------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> My friend , Iran is a Multi-religious and Multi-racial country
> So please stop these baseless and sectarian comments
> have nice day


My words was not for iran it was for this obsessed animal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@500 What do you think about a possible alliance between Iran and Israel?


----------



## TurAr

Militant Atheist said:


> @500 What do you think about a possible alliance between Iran and Israel?



I assume you didn't watch Netanyahu's speech in US congress about 2 hours ago.


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> @500 What do you think about a possible alliance between Iran and Israel?


Are you outta your mind dude ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

TurAr said:


> I assume you didn't watch Netanyahu's speech in US congress about 2 hours ago.



Nope. I wasn't talking about this regime either.


----------



## 500

Militant Atheist said:


> @500 What do you think about a possible alliance between Iran and Israel?


While mullahs are in power its absolutely impossible. And they are not going anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

haman10 said:


> Are you outta your mind dude ?


Why? We don't have any beef with them, we should mend our ties with them and form an alliance with Israel. GCC hates us I don't know when you want to understand this but IRI is pushing Arabs and Israel into an alliance! Against us!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

hey @rahi2357, how are you bro?
I think we've lost our presence coincidence in this forum. lol
We are more like the 0, 1 digits of a digital signal, as it can't be 0 and 1 at the same time.
Hope you are fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Militant Atheist said:


> @500 What do you think about a possible alliance between Iran and Israel?







TurAr said:


> I assume you didn't watch Netanyahu's speech in US congress about 2 hours ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


>


May I ask, what is laughable in his question?

Please do refrain answering; "hame chiz"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> May I ask, what is laughable in his question?
> 
> Please do refrain answering; "hame chiz"


hame chiz .

With all due respect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> hame chiz .
> 
> With all due respect


I challenge you mentioning a single reason excluding that country from other villain nations at the face of this planet, that we've got close ties with, at this very time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> Of course bro .
> 
> @raptor22 there is no user under the name "raptor22" in military



Are u serious?   
Look at the photo ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> Are u serious?
> Look at the photo ...
> 
> View attachment 198969


mige inboxet pore



New said:


> I challenge you mentioning a single reason excluding that country from other villain nations at the face of this planet, that we've got close ties with, at this very time.


Thats not a country .

i support good and cordial relation with everyone except that entity .

bebin azizam , dadash , moteasefane gheshr "roushan fekr" iran ya az rooye khodnamaee ya az rouye hemaghat mahz , mikhan khotoot ghermezi ru rad konan ke badaneye jame'e hichvaght ejaze nemide hamchin etefaghi biofte .
I mean supporting good relations with US is one thing , but this .... this is BULLSHIT .

sokhanraniye een yaboo ru didi tou congress ? age nadidi boro bebin . man vaghean khejalat mikesham ke aslan ye hamchin conversationi ru ba yek hamvatan daram . garche shoma ta ounjaee ke yadame be marz eteghad nadarid (lol) va jahan vatan hastid 

be har hal aslan mage nemigid inja dictatoriye ? hala ke injoori shod are dictatoriye . man az azizam shahid shodan va vase een aabo khaak khoon dadan . man azaye khoonevadam ru az dast dadam vase een keshvar . HARGEZ man va amsaal man nakhahim gozasht paye ye sahyonist kasif vared een marzo boom beshe .

khalas .

======================

Talking about relations with US :

1- Ajax project against Iranian elected govt.

2- ALL-OUT Supporting Saddam during the war 

3- sanctioning PEOPLE to death (@Daneshmand knows what i'm talking about )

4- Killing innocent iranians all over 
.
.
.

Again , as a jahan vatan , you could accept all these , but i cannot .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> May I ask, what is laughable in his question?
> 
> Please do refrain answering; "hame chiz"



منظور خاص و قصد بی ادبی نداشتم
داشتم سخنرانی بی بی رو گوش می دادم بعد ییهو این نظر رو دیدم خندم گرفت




لعنتی این بی بی چه مظلوم نمایی که نکرد اشکم در اومد

بمیرم برای مظلومیت قوم اسراییل

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> bebin azizam , dadash , moteasefane gheshr "roushan fekr" iran ya az rooye khodnamaee ya az rouye hemaghat mahz


Lol, azizam, hemaghat mahz ine ke adam bege gheshre roshan fekr hemaghat mahz daran. ye kam khaheshan be joleye khodet fekr kon.


haman10 said:


> mikhan khotoot ghermezi ru rad konan ke badaneye jame'e hichvaght ejaze nemide hamchin etefaghi biofte


Haman jan hamye talash man in bood ke in jomle ro eteraf koni, azizam. yani gharar dashtan gheshre roshan fekr dar moghabele aameye mardom. aameye mardom yani oon adam nadooni ke ba ye gooni sibzamini, ya 40 toman pool rayesh ro mifrooshe. Pas in vazifeye gheshre roshan fekre ke ba aameye mardom dar taghabol bashe. dar tool tarikh.



haman10 said:


> sokhanraniye een yaboo ru didi tou congress ? age nadidi boro bebin


Live didam, az in var doroogh migan, az oon var oonam doroogh mige. that's quite normal.



haman10 said:


> garche shoma ta ounjaee ke yadame be marz eteghad nadarid (lol) va jahan vatan hastid


Hehe, man nemidoonam az dide shoma jahan vatan tohin hast ya na? amma jahan vatani hadeaghal dastoore qurani hast ke ketab asemani shomast. age behesh irad dari be man marboot nist, amma tooye quran shoma neveshte.



haman10 said:


> man az azizam shahid shodan va vase een aabo khaak khoon dadan . man azaye khoonevadam ru az dast dadam vase een keshvar . HARGEZ man va amsaal man nakhahim gozasht paye ye sahyonist kasif vared een marzo boom beshe


Lol shoma azizat shahid shodan.
man tanha baradaram tooye jang iran o araq shahid(?) shod, amma man be oonam irad daram, be har hal oon khodesh masoole kare khodesh boode, manam khodam masoole aghayede khodam hastam.


haman10 said:


> Talking about relations with US :
> 
> 1- Ajax project against Iranian elected govt. *(England, Russia, Saudi Arabia ... too)*
> 
> 2- ALL-OUT Supporting Saddam during the war *(China, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Palestine, Kuwait, .. too)*
> 
> 3- sanctioning PEOPLE to death (@Daneshmand knows what i'm talking about ) *(Russia, China, England, France, Italy ...too)*
> 
> 4- Killing innocent iranians all over *(Russia, Saudi Arabia, ..... too) *



ina rabti be oon entity ke melak nazare ma bood nadare, man goftam chi baes mishe ke oon entity az baghiye motemayez beshe dar sathe hatred.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@New

دکتر جون یادت هست اون زمان که خاتمی ریش و قیچی هسته ای رو داده بود دست عمو سام؟

یادت هست همه توان سیاسی ایران شده بود برای گفتگوی تمدن ها و صلح طلبی ؟

یادته چقدر پاچه خواری سران اروپا ( خصوصا ژاک شیراک) رو کردیم؟

یادت هست به امریکا برای انتقام گرفتن خون فاجعه دیدگان یازده سپتامبر در اشغال افغانستان کمک کردیم؟

یادت هست اخرش هم نیرو گاههامون رو تعطیل کردن و اخرش هم یه قعطنامه بر علیه ما دادند
در حالی که قرار بود با پلمپ شدن نیروگاه اونها هم از تحریم ها کم کنند ....اما نکردند

یادته اخرش ما شدیم محور شرارت؟

نظرت چیه ؟ حالا چه پیشنهادی داری؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> 3- sanctioning PEOPLE to death (@Daneshmand knows what i'm talking about )



We do not have any "roshanfekr". We have only emotional people.

As for your point no.3, this is actually coming from Western enlightenment ideas, and pretty much considered a fair game whether in Iran or in Iraq or anywhere else. Ideas like, everything is fair in love and war and that both are the same as Cervantes says in Don Quixote or the Machiavelli idea of necessity of period wars for a civilization to renew and reinvigorate itself.

Only a powerful Iran is the solution. Depending on others, whoever they be, whether US or Israel or Saudi or China, will only end in tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> az in var doroogh migan, az oon var oonam doroogh mige. that's quite normal.
> 
> .



دکتر جان میشه بگی در مسائل مربوط به مذاکرات و هسته ای ما چه دروغی گفتیم؟
احتمالا بمب اتم داریم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> یادته چقدر پاچه خواری سران اروپا رو کردیم؟
> 
> یادت هست به امریکا برای انتقام گرفتن خون فاجعه دیدگان یازده سپتامبر در اشغال افغانستان کمک کردیم؟
> 
> یادت هست اخرش هم نیرو گاههامون رو تعطیل کردن و اخرش هم یه قعطنامه بر علیه ما دادند
> در حالی که قرار بود با پلمپ شدن نیروگاه اونها هم از تحریم ها کم کنند ....اما نکردند
> 
> یادته اخرش ما شدیم محور شرارت؟
> 
> نظرت چیه ؟ حالا چه پیشنهادی داری؟


عزیزم یادت هست اون موقع که جلوشون مثل احمق ها وایسادیم و گفتیم قطعنامه بده تا قطعنامه دونتون ...
یادته بنزین رو نحریممون کردن، میلیون ها ایرانی به جای هوا مواد سرطانزا استنشاق کردن و هزاران هزار خانواده در داغ عزیزان سرطانیشون به داغ و خاک سیاه نشستن
یاده کشور رو تحریم کردن تا گلو میلیون ها جوان که یه سن شغل رسیده بودن نه شغلی بود نه در آمدی نه کاری معتاد شدنو بی دین شدنو علاف شدنو ازدواج نکردنو، نتونستن تشکیل خانواده بدنو بنیان فرهنگ 4000 ساله ایرانی دود شد رفت تو هوا
یادته اون موقع که تحریم کردن تورم شده 60 درصد میلیون ها ایرانی رفتن زیر خط فقر و یادته امامت گفت که فقز از یه در میاد تو دین از در دیگه میره بیرون 
یادته که تحریم کردنا و بسته شدن فضای اقتصادی کشور باعث رشد فساد اداری و اقتصادی شد و مرد و زن و بچه و جوان رو از زمین و زمون نا امید کردو بالاترین گناه در علم هستی نا امیدیه
یادته ........
یادته آخرش ما شدیم یه کشور 70 میلیونی جوان با بالاترین آمار بی کاری و تورم فقر و نکبت و بدبختی معضلات فرهنگی و اجتماعی و ....
نظرت چیه؟ حالا چه پیشنهادی داری؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Haman jan hamye talash man in bood ke in jomle ro eteraf koni, azizam. yani gharar dashtan gheshre roshan fekr dar moghabele aameye mardom. aameye mardom yani oon adam nadooni ke ba ye gooni sibzamini, ya 40 toman pool rayesh ro mifrooshe. Pas in vazifeye gheshre roshan fekre ke ba aameye mardom dar taghabol bashe. dar tool tarikh.


Dadash , motevajeh nashodi chi shod .

goftam gheshr "roushan fekr" (in air quote) . roushan fekr nagoftam . ba kamal ehteram ki mige shoma roushan fekri man nistam ?


New said:


> az oon var oonam doroogh mige. that's quite normal


i don't care if he is lying . he was lying before .

the reaction from congress members on the other hand , showed some points regarding your previous question .



New said:


> Lol shoma azizat shahid shodan.
> man tanha baradaram tooye jang iran o araq shahid(?) shod, amma man be oonam irad daram, be har hal oon khodesh masoole kare khodesh boode, manam khodam masoole aghayede khodam hastam.


Khoda rahmat kone . har kesi masoole aghayede khodeshe dorost ,

ama ishoon vase amniat man shahid shodan , vase defa az een aabo khak . man ham be ounvan yek irani khodamo masool een midoonam ke khodaee nakarde hata yek ghatre az khoonesh bi dalil rikhte nashode bashe .

hata yek ghatre 

didam ye chand ta keshvar rou tou parantez ezafe kardi , man az hamashoon badam miad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arya Desa

Sorry for keep on posting on Iranian Defence subforum, I just discover this show Shahs of Sunset was wondering what your opinion on it is? It's like the Jersey Shore of Tehrangales. Really interesting show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> عزیزم یادت هست اون موقع که جلوشون مثل احمق ها وایسادیم و گفتیم قطعنامه بده تا قطعنامه دونتون ...
> یادته بنزین رو نحریممون کردن، میلیون ها ایرانی به جای هوا مواد سرطانزا استنشاق کردن و هزاران هزار خانواده در داغ عزیزان سرطانیشون به داغ و خاک سیاه نشستن
> یاده کشور رو تحریم کردن تا گلو میلیون ها جوان که یه سن شغل رسیده بودن نه شغلی بود نه در آمدی نه کاری معتاد شدنو بی دین شدنو علاف شدنو ازدواج نکردنو، نتونستن تشکیل خانواده بدنو بنیان فرهنگ 4000 ساله ایرانی دود شد رفت تو هوا
> یادته اون موقع که تحریم کردن تورم شده 60 درصد میلیون ها ایرانی رفتن زیر خط فقر و یادته امامت گفت که فقز از یه در میاد تو دین از در دیگه میره بیرون
> یادته که تحریم کردنا و بسته شدن فضای اقتصادی کشور باعث رشد فساد اداری و اقتصادی شد و مرد و زن و بچه و جوان رو از زمین و زمون نا امید کردو بالاترین گناه در علم هستی نا امیدیه
> یادته ........
> یادته آخرش ما شدیم یه کشور 70 میلیونی جوان با بالاترین آمار بی کاری و تورم فقر و نکبت و بدبختی معضلات فرهنگی و اجتماعی و ....
> نظرت چیه؟ حالا چه پیشنهادی داری؟


adam az gorosnegi bemire vali ba sherafat bemire .

hamin mardom boodan ke ba raye 99% be IRI ray dadan , hamin mardom dar faghro gorosnegi va bi kari O fesad azesh moraghebat mikonan .

pas be nazar shoma inke tavarom paeen biad miarze be khefat va khari ke shahriyar tooye post ghablish goft ?

"
یادت هست اخرش هم نیرو گاههامون رو تعطیل کردن و اخرش هم یه قعطنامه بر علیه ما دادند
در حالی که قرار بود با پلمپ شدن نیروگاه اونها هم از تحریم ها کم کنند ....اما نکردند
"



Arya Desa said:


> Sorry for keep on posting on Iranian Defence subforum


Keep posting here mate 

Welcome and enjoy your stay .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Khoda rahmat kone . har kesi masoole aghayede khodeshe dorost ,
> 
> ama ishoon vase amniat man shahid shodan , vase defa az een aabo khak . man ham be ounvan yek irani khodamo masool een midoonam ke khodaee nakarde hata yek ghatre az khoonesh bi dalil rikhte nashode bashe .


haman jan ishoon tooye karbalaye 4,5 shahid shod, yani baraye defa az vatan nabood baraye gereftan karbala bood ke nashod. khoda hamye rafategano biamorze, amma be nazaram khoone oonha ke rikhte shod, behtar nist be jaye kar baraye khoone oonha be fekre pasokh be donya va akherat bar bad rafteye 30 40 million javane emrooz iran bashi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arya Desa

haman10 said:


> Welcome and enjoy your stay .



Thank you, you are too kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> bad rafteye 30 40 million javane emrooz iran bashi?


Man va hameye doostam jozve hamin javoona hastim .

soalam ine : chera ayandeye man bar baad rafte ? che etefaghi oftade man khabar nadaram ? 

are moshkele eghtesadi hast . masalan man mikhastam yek doorbin aks bardari DSLR bekharam ke chon kharj tasadof mashinam ziad shod , dige nemitoonam . 

hala ayandam be fana rafte ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> عزیزم یادت هست اون موقع که جلوشون مثل احمق ها وایسادیم و گفتیم قطعنامه بده تا قطعنامه دونتون ...
> یادته بنزین رو نحریممون کردن، میلیون ها ایرانی به جای هوا مواد سرطانزا استنشاق کردن و هزاران هزار خانواده در داغ عزیزان سرطانیشون به داغ و خاک سیاه نشستن
> یاده کشور رو تحریم کردن تا گلو میلیون ها جوان که یه سن شغل رسیده بودن نه شغلی بود نه در آمدی نه کاری معتاد شدنو بی دین شدنو علاف شدنو ازدواج نکردنو، نتونستن تشکیل خانواده بدنو بنیان فرهنگ 4000 ساله ایرانی دود شد رفت تو هوا
> یادته اون موقع که تحریم کردن تورم شده 60 درصد میلیون ها ایرانی رفتن زیر خط فقر و یادته امامت گفت که فقز از یه در میاد تو دین از در دیگه میره بیرون
> یادته که تحریم کردنا و بسته شدن فضای اقتصادی کشور باعث رشد فساد اداری و اقتصادی شد و مرد و زن و بچه و جوان رو از زمین و زمون نا امید کردو بالاترین گناه در علم هستی نا امیدیه
> یادته ........
> یادته آخرش ما شدیم یه کشور 70 میلیونی جوان با بالاترین آمار بی کاری و تورم فقر و نکبت و بدبختی معضلات فرهنگی و اجتماعی و ....
> نظرت چیه؟ حالا چه پیشنهادی داری؟



من اگه می دونستم که از شما نمی پرسیدم؟
دکتر جان از شما انتظار نداشتم . بدجور زدی تو جاده خاکی. من از شما فقط یه جواب خواستم
چرا کار های احمدی نژاد رو در جواب سوال من مطرح می کنی؟

دکتر جان نقشی نو در انداز....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> adam az gorosnegi bemire vali ba sherafat bemire .


adam ke gorosne shod avvalin chizish ke mire hamoon sharafeshe, khob kamelan ham hagh dare, magar ke ba sokhane emamet mokhalef bashi, tekrar mikonam, faghr(taze na gorosnegi) age az dari vared beshe din az dare dige mire.



haman10 said:


> pas be nazar shoma inke tavarom paeen biad miarze be khefat va khari ke shahriyar tooye post ghablish goft ?



be nazaram tarif ma az kheffat va khari fargh mikone.
be nazare man tatil shodane niroogah kheffat nist, 4th in oil reserve, 2nd in gas reserve, gharar dashtan dar koridor shoma jonoub va east west va daraye jazebe haye gardeshgari va maadene bishomar boodan va didan sahneye zir kheffat va khari hast:
World Development Indicators-Google Public Data Explorer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> adam ke gorosne shod avvalin chizish ke mire hamoon sharafeshe, khob kamelan ham hagh dare, magar ke ba sokhane emamet mokhalef bashi, tekrar mikonam, faghr(taze na gorosnegi) age az dari vared beshe din az dare dige mire.


harf emamam rou maloome ghabul daram . meyar haye oun moghe ba alan fargh dare .

faghr dar oun zaman be ma'ni een bood ke taraf keshmesh nadashte bokhore . 


New said:


> be nazaram tarif ma az kheffat va khari fargh mikone.
> be nazare man tatil shodane niroogah kheffat nist, 4th in oil reserve, 2nd in gas reserve, gharar dashtan dar koridor shoma jonoub va east west va daraye jazebe haye gardeshgari va maadene bishomar boodan va didan sahneye zir kheffat va khari hast:


na dige bazam motevajeh nashodi chi shod 

mage barnadashtan be soorat kamel hame chi rou vase 2 saal ? chi shod ? tahrima ru bardashtan ? ya ghat name sader kardan ? ya iran shod "axis of evil" ?

Sorry , Man be doshman na tanha gol nemidam , tou saresham mizanam .

hala man nemidoonam aslan chera bahs keshide shod mozo haste ie 

bahs sare chize dige ie bood .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> how are you bro?
> I think we've lost our presence coincidence in this forum. lol
> We are more like the 0, 1 digits of a digital signal, as it can't be 0 and 1 at the same time.
> Hope you are fine.


We can make comment about 0 cuz 1 exists .  posting nothing doesn't mean i am not here . just watching comments 






I am fine bro . How are you ? what's up ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> I am fine bro . How are you ? what's up ?


That's great, I am fine 2 bro.
Just wandering around. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Shahryar Hedayati said:


>



I couldn't watch after i saw all that cheering...

---------------------------------------------------------------

Hi @moein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

What a disgrace and embarrassment. Netanyahu is coming to undermine and even humiliate the US president, and he is treated like a rockstar by congress. 
The US congress is in the firm grip of Jewish AIPAC lobbyists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

من از بس این ها رو تکرار کردم زبونم که هیچ انگشت هام هم مو در اورد! کسی حرفی از تکیه بر کسی نکرد، من دارم می گم که اصل دیپلماسی بر مبنای امنیت و منافع ملی است! من نگفتم بریم بشینیم توی بغل اسرائیل و آمریکا و هرچی گفتند بگیم چشم. ولی در نظر داشته باشید که در این منطقه همه به خاک این مملکت چشم دارند. مخصوصا عرب ها. حالا به من بگو از نظر منافع ما به چه کسی نزدیکتر هستیم؟ اسرائیل و تا حدود زیادی ترکیه. یادتون نره اردوغان جلوی آمریکا و روسیه ایستاد بخاطر ایران. حالا اگر رابطه شکراب شده همش تقصیر اون نیست. یادتون نره کشورها اول از همه به فکر منافع خودشون هستند، و رابطه برادران و اینجور چیزها همه مزخرفه. ولی با این وجود ما، ترکیه و اسرائیل یکجور بالانس در مقابل این کشورهای عربی ایجاد می کنیم و من قسم می خورم اگر سردمداران جمهوری اسلامی اینقدر حماقت نمی کردند الان این اتحاد سگانه و یا حداقل دوگانه ایران و اسرائیل بود که یک کانتربالانس در مقابل اعراب بود و حتی موجود به تغییر جئوپلوتیک کنونی منطقه و احتمالا هل دادن عربستان و دیگر کشورهای عربی به سمت روسیه و چین می شد. این رو متوجه باشید که منظور من تکیه به هیچ کشور خاصی نیست، ما باید بتونیم با دیپلماسی وضعیت خودمون رو ارتقا بدیم، نه اینکه کورکورانه به این و اون تکیه کنیم. حال این رو هم بدونید که منافع ما در خلاف منافع اعراب هست. همین کشور دوست و برادر سوریه به جنبش ازادی بخش الاهواز!!! کلی کمک کرده بود قبل از انقلاب و حتی در نشست سران عرب همیشه از حق امارات در جریان جزایر سه گانه دفاع می کرد. حالا به من بگید که اصلا اگر رابطه به آمریکا و اسرائیل خراب نمی شد جنگی احتمالا وجود نداشت چون صدام تخم نمی کرد به ایران حمله کنه که ما نیازی به سوریه داشته باشیم که حالا بخواهیم جبرانش کنیم. این جریانات همه نتیجه تصمیم گیری های ناصحیح سردمداران نادان جمهوری اسلامی است.

کلی قاطی پاتی شد ولی کلا باید متوجه منظورم باشیدم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> متاسفام برای ابر قدرتی مثل امریکا مثل اینکه چیزی به اسم استقلال سیاسی ندارند
> 
> متاسفام که ما هیچ نماینده ی قابلی نداریم
> که از حق این مردم دفاع کنه
> هیچکس نیست که بگه ما تو این 100 سال چی کشیدیم
> 
> این بی بی
> به تمام تاریخ و نژاد و دین ما توهین کرد و رفت
> هر چی از دهنش در اومد رو به اسم ایران جا زد
> ولی ناقلا بازیگر خوبی بود و حتی پای حضرت موسی رو هم به بحث باز کرد
> عوضش فهمیدیم با چه موجودی مارمولکی طرف هستیم
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Netanyahu speech draws protesters outside U.S. Capitol | Watch the video - Yahoo News
> 
> نظرات مردم هم جالبه
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> نه مثل اینکه واقعا خبریه
> یک کلام از مادر عروس
> 
> 
> *Obama says 'nothing new' in Netanyahu speech*
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> US President Barack Obama makes a statement to the press after a meeting in the Oval Office of the White House, March 3, 2015 in Washington, DC (AFP Photo/Brendan Smialowski)
> Washington (AFP) -
> 
> US President Barack Obama said there was "*nothing new" in Benjamin Netanyahu's controversial speech to Congress Tuesday, insisting the Israeli Prime Minister did not offer a better option than negotiations.*
> 
> 
> *Netanyahu "did not offer any viable alternatives," Obama said speaking from the Oval Office.*
> 
> Netanyahu earlier, before an impassioned joint meeting of Congress, pilloried talks with Iran, which if successful would be a key plank of Obama's foreign policy legacy.
> 
> Receiving a warm welcome from Obama's Republican foes, Netanyahu insisted the deal "doesn't block Iran's path to the bomb. It paves Iran's path to the bomb."
> 
> *Obama has refused to meet  Netanyahu during his visit to the US capital and said he did not watch the speech but saw a transcript.*
> 
> "I am not focused in the politics of this, I am not focused on the theatre," Obama said.
> 
> "As far as I can tell, there was nothing new."
> 
> "On the core issue, which is how to prevent Iran from obtaining a nuclear weapon which would make it far more dangerous, the prime minister did not offer any viable alternatives."
> 
> "We don't yet have a deal," he added. "But if we are successful, then in fact this will be the best deal possible with to prevent Iran from obtaining nuclear weapon."
> 
> As Obama was speaking, talks between the United States and Iran to reach an agreement continued in Switzerland.
> 
> The deal would limit Iranian nuclear activity for a decade or more, but would not completely dismantle facilities that could be used to make a bomb.
> 
> *Iran says it does not want a nuclear weapon.
> 
> 
> اقایون عزیز من مطمئن هستم که اگه اوباما از کاخ سفید بره و جای خودش رو به برادر بوش (به عنوان کاندید احتمالی جمهوری خواه) یا یکی دیگر از جمهوری خواهان بده
> نه تنها توافقی دیگه اصلا مطرح نیست .... بلکه باید منتظر یک جنگ احتمالی و شاید هم نیابتی باشیم
> امیدوارم ظریف تا تنور داغه توافق رو بچسبونه تا خون این مردم ریخته نشه
> انشالله
> *
> 
> *must see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He is just some barking dog that need some attention

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Here's a timeline of what Israel was telling us about Iran's nuclear program:
1984: West German intelligence sources claim that Iran’s production of a bomb “is entering its final stages.” US Senator Alan Cranston claims Iran is seven years away from making a weapon.
1992: Israeli parliamentarian Benjamin Netanyahu tells his colleagues that Iran is 3 to 5 years from being able to produce a nuclear weapon.
1995: The New York Times reports that US and Israeli officials fear “Iran is much closer to producing nuclear weapons than previously thought” – less than five years away. Netanyahu claims the time frame is three to five years.
1996: Israeli Prime Minister Shimon Peres claims Iran will have nuclear weapons in four years.
1998: Former Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld claims Iran could build an ICBM capable of reaching the US within five years.
1999: An Israeli military official claims that Iran will have a nuclear weapon within five years.
2001: The Israeli Minister of Defence claims that Iran will be ready to launch a nuclear weapon in less than four years.
2002: The CIA warns that the danger of nuclear weapons from Iran is higher than during the Cold War, because its missile capability has grown more quickly than expected since 2000 – putting it on par with North Korea.
2003: A high-ranking Israeli military officer tells the Knesset that Iran will have the bomb by 2005 — 17 months away.
2006: A State Department official claims that Iran may be capable of building a nuclear weapon in 16 days.
2008: An Israeli general tells the Cabinet that Iran is “half-way” to enriching enough uranium to build a nuclear weapon and will have a working weapon no later than the end of 2010.
2009: Israeli Defense Minister Ehud Barak estimates that Iran is 6-18 months away from building an operative nuclear weapon.
2010: Israeli decision-makers believe that Iran is at most 1-3 years away from being able to assemble a nuclear weapon.
2011: IAEA report indicates that Iran could build a nuclear weapon within months.
2013: Israeli intelligence officials claim that Iran could have the bomb by 2015 or 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Militant Atheist said:


> @500 What do you think about a possible alliance between Iran and Israel?



If the Mullahs regime is gone, the relations with Israel should be normalized right away. Israel is a better future ally for Iran than Iraq or Lebanon. Bottom line, the vast majority of Arabs (from all kinds) don't hold friendly emotions towards Iran. That's deeply engraved within their conscious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> 2013: Israeli intelligence officials claim that Iran could have the bomb by 2015 or 2016


I remember North Korea's NUKE adventure. US media was covering the whole story intensely.

One day North Korea, tested a NUKE.....international media went all silent. 

I wonder if we will have a dejavu. (with an exception....a few years later both Turkey and KSA will test their own nukes.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dominance

آیا نتانیاهو تاریخ باستانی ایرانیان و یهودیان را وارونه جلوه داد؟ - BBC Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

دوستان سلام ،

به نظر شما بهتر نیست از امسال یه 10 - 15 هزار میلیارد تومن بودجه به بخش اختلاصات تخصیص داده بشه ؟

به هر حال برادران زحمتکش حتما نیاز دارن دیگه ، نمیشه اونا رو نادیده گرفت .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> دوستان سلام ،
> 
> به نظر شما بهتر نیست از امسال یه 10 - 15 هزار میلیارد تومن بودجه به بخش اختلاصات تخصیص داده بشه ؟
> 
> به هر حال برادران زحمتکش حتما نیاز دارن دیگه ، نمیشه اونا رو نادیده گرفت .


Salam dadash. Khoobi? Che khabara mashti?

Az oun vaghti ke ghats morgha shodi (  ) dige aslan nemiay inja ha

========

I am bored as fvck. I have the Most stupid and easy course ever for one month. We are basically wandering in psych ward and telling jokes and being silly. Lol

My car is still getting fixed so i can't even go "dour dour" for the first time in my life that i'm all free

My laptop got screwed after my cousin stepped on it. Can't watch youtube or a movie

I donno what to do now.

Agha Man zan mikham 

Hoselam sar rafte

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arminkh

@haman10 @yavar 





Agha Takrit mesle inke Azad shod!

Az jonoube sooriye che khabar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> Salam dadash. Khoobi? Che khabara mashti?
> 
> Az oun vaghti ke ghats morgha shodi (  ) dige aslan nemiay inja ha



سلام .

ممنون .

چه کنیم دیگه 



> I am bored as fvck. I have the Most stupid and easy course ever for one month. We are basically wandering in psych ward and telling jokes and being silly. Lol
> 
> My car is still getting fixed so i can't even go "dour dour" for the first time in my life that i'm all free
> 
> My laptop got screwed after my cousin stepped on it. Can't watch youtube or a movie
> 
> I donno what to do now.
> 
> Agha Man zan mikham
> 
> Hoselam sar rafte



consider suicide as an option , After all 








Arminkh said:


> @haman10 @yavar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agha Takrit mesle inke Azad shod!
> 
> Az jonoube sooriye che khabar?




That picture is not from Takrit city but a camp where Imam Ali brigade is trained around Tikrit .

I don't think Tikrit itself is going to be attacked as long as ISIS controls towns and villages around there including Mosul - Tikrit road .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Arminkh said:


> @haman10 @yavar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agha Takrit mesle inke Azad shod!
> 
> Az jonoube sooriye che khabar?


Salam dadash. 

Na azizam hanooz ta azadi takrit rah derazi baghist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

The SiLent crY said:


> دوستان سلام ،
> 
> به نظر شما بهتر نیست از امسال یه 10 - 15 هزار میلیارد تومن بودجه به بخش اختلاصات تخصیص داده بشه ؟
> 
> به هر حال برادران زحمتکش حتما نیاز دارن دیگه ، نمیشه اونا رو نادیده گرفت .



That is a very sane advice. But I do not think the emotional people would allow its implementation.



Militant Atheist said:


> من از بس این ها رو تکرار کردم زبونم که هیچ انگشت هام هم مو در اورد! کسی حرفی از تکیه بر کسی نکرد، من دارم می گم که اصل دیپلماسی بر مبنای امنیت و منافع ملی است! من نگفتم بریم بشینیم توی بغل اسرائیل و آمریکا و هرچی گفتند بگیم چشم. ولی در نظر داشته باشید که در این منطقه همه به خاک این مملکت چشم دارند. مخصوصا عرب ها. حالا به من بگو از نظر منافع ما به چه کسی نزدیکتر هستیم؟ اسرائیل و تا حدود زیادی ترکیه. یادتون نره اردوغان جلوی آمریکا و روسیه ایستاد بخاطر ایران. حالا اگر رابطه شکراب شده همش تقصیر اون نیست. یادتون نره کشورها اول از همه به فکر منافع خودشون هستند، و رابطه برادران و اینجور چیزها همه مزخرفه. ولی با این وجود ما، ترکیه و اسرائیل یکجور بالانس در مقابل این کشورهای عربی ایجاد می کنیم و من قسم می خورم اگر سردمداران جمهوری اسلامی اینقدر حماقت نمی کردند الان این اتحاد سگانه و یا حداقل دوگانه ایران و اسرائیل بود که یک کانتربالانس در مقابل اعراب بود و حتی موجود به تغییر جئوپلوتیک کنونی منطقه و احتمالا هل دادن عربستان و دیگر کشورهای عربی به سمت روسیه و چین می شد. این رو متوجه باشید که منظور من تکیه به هیچ کشور خاصی نیست، ما باید بتونیم با دیپلماسی وضعیت خودمون رو ارتقا بدیم، نه اینکه کورکورانه به این و اون تکیه کنیم. حال این رو هم بدونید که منافع ما در خلاف منافع اعراب هست. همین کشور دوست و برادر سوریه به جنبش ازادی بخش الاهواز!!! کلی کمک کرده بود قبل از انقلاب و حتی در نشست سران عرب همیشه از حق امارات در جریان جزایر سه گانه دفاع می کرد. حالا به من بگید که اصلا اگر رابطه به آمریکا و اسرائیل خراب نمی شد جنگی احتمالا وجود نداشت چون صدام تخم نمی کرد به ایران حمله کنه که ما نیازی به سوریه داشته باشیم که حالا بخواهیم جبرانش کنیم. این جریانات همه نتیجه تصمیم گیری های ناصحیح سردمداران نادان جمهوری اسلامی است.
> 
> کلی قاطی پاتی شد ولی کلا باید متوجه منظورم باشیدم



Generally you are correct. But Iran's problem is not with Arabs, Turkey, Israel, or EU. The only way and I have to repeat this, the only way for what you generally mean in you comment (but failed to articulate) to come true, is a geopolitical understanding with US (with Iran having its sphere of influence respected by US and vice versa). The rest are proxies of US in the region. That is what Iran wants and has been wanting since at least 1990. Though I doubt US is ready to accept such a deal, despite being highly beneficial to both. Politically, US is committed to defeating Iran (and possibly to complete destruction of Iran), and changing this policy, would take such high political cost for US leaders that even war appears cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Dominance said:


> آیا نتانیاهو تاریخ باستانی ایرانیان و یهودیان را وارونه جلوه داد؟ - BBC Persian



It is for a long time that BBCPersian is run by bunch of reformists(Eslah Talab) hence I have always doubts about their news, and their credibility. To be honest, it is a long time that I have stopped reading their news.

----

Dar mored e in ghaziyeh ye taarikhi, @haman10 az ghom e Amaaligh(keshvar e Jordan e emrouzi) boudeh(az aghvaam e saami), va kasi mavaared e zekr shodeh tou ketaab e esther ra be tor literally ghaboul nadaareh. Bishtar shabih e yek daastan e symbolic hast ke tou jashn e purim jashn gerefteh misheh ke esther tounest ke ghom e yahoud ra az khatar e hatmi nejaat bedeh. kollan kasaani ke daastan ra khoundand, midounand ke haman kollan aadam e avazi va maghrouri boudeh ke chon gouyaa yek baar behesh ehteraam gozaashteh nashodeh, mikhaasteh ke yek ghom ra bekosheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> It is for a long time that BBCPersian is run by bunch of reformists(Eslah Talab) hence I have always doubts about their news, and their credibility. To be honest, it is a long time that I have stopped reading their news.
> 
> ----
> 
> Dar mored e in ghaziyeh ye taarikhi, @haman10 az ghom e Amaaligh(keshvar e Jordan e emrouzi) boudeh(az aghvaam e saami), va kasi mavaared e zekr shodeh tou ketaab e esther ra be tor literally ghaboul nadaareh. Bishtar shabih e yek daastan e symbolic hast ke tou jashn e purim jashn gerefteh misheh ke esther tounest ke ghom e yahoud ra az khatar e hatmi nejaat bedeh. kollan kasaani ke daastan ra khoundand, midounand ke haman kollan aadam e avazi va maghrouri boudeh ke chon gouyaa yek baar behesh ehteraam gozaashteh nashodeh, mikhaasteh ke yek ghom ra bekosheh.


Salam

Mishe beporsam manba'e harfatoon kodoum ketab hast?

Chon chizi ke man khoondam daghighan bar aks een ru goftr.

Haman az yeki az bozorgtarin ghabile haye iran boode ke baad az dastoor morde khai, hamashoon ru mikoshand.

Chizi ke tooye ketab haee ke man khoondam boodesh, hame az haman tarif mikardan.

Be har haal b nazaram nafs amal moheme.

Inke yahoodia behesh eteghad daran va too hamin jashn purim dar 13 farvardin har saal mian va b soorat namadin yek irani ru mikoshand. 

Hamin mentality hast ke b nazaram ahamiat dare

Ya masalan tooye virus stuxnet, b gofteye sherkat kaspersky va sherkat MAHAR iran, tooye source codesh chandin bar esme 'esther' avorde shode

Nazar shoma chi hast?

Sry typo ziad dare. Laptop nadaram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Salam
> 
> Mishe beporsam manba'e harfatoon kodoum ketab hast?
> 
> Chon chizi ke man khoondam daghighan bar aks een ru goftr.
> 
> Haman az yeki az bozorgtarin ghabile haye iran boode ke baad az dastoor morde khai, hamashoon ru mikoshand.
> 
> Chizi ke tooye ketab haee ke man khoondam boodesh, hame az haman tarif mikardan.



Bebin haman jan, man in ra az khod e ketaab e moghaddas khoundam. In daastan ham tanhaa dar ketaab e esther az old testament aamadeh va har manba' e digeh i, bar assas oun daastaan ghaziyeh ra tozih daadand.

Haman farzand e shaahaan e amaaligh(Amalek be ingilisi ke tou souruye va ordon zendegi mikardand) boudeh(esaalatan arab boudand), ke kharaajgozaar e shahanshah e hakhaamaneshi mishand.

az zamaan e babylon, raabteh ye badi ba ghom e yahoud daashtand.(oun moghe', mesr va Babylonia(va ba'dan dar dore i aashour) va Lidya va yek seri az ghabaayel e arab mottahed boudand, dar baraabar e ettehaadiye i az maadha(ba'dan hakhaamaneshi ha), yahoudihaa, va bakhshi az ghabaayel e saaken e lobnaan e emrouzi).

haman be khaater e inkeh mordkhaay behesh ta'zim nemikoneh va bish tar be khaater e doshmani ye ghadimi ye ghomi, mikhaasteh ke yahoudihaa ra az beyn bebareh, ke ba tarfandi dar aakhar khod e haman az beyn mireh. Albatteh to ketaab e digeh i in daastaan nayoumadeh va banaabarin ghaziyeh bish tar shabih e mythology hast.



> Be har haal b nazaram nafs amal moheme.
> 
> Inke yahoodia behesh eteghad daran va too hamin jashn purim dar 13 farvardin har saal mian va b soorat namadin yek irani ru mikoshand.


Ageh manzour az Irani, shahrvand e Iran hast, ke yahoudi ha ham dar oun doreh sharvand e Iran va Irani boudand. Ageh manzour ghomiyat hast, ke ghom e haman(amaaligh) arab boudand.


> Hamin mentality hast ke b nazaram ahamiat dare
> 
> Ya masalan tooye virus stuxnet, b gofteye sherkat kaspersky va sherkat MAHAR iran, tooye source codesh chandin bar esme 'esther' avorde shode
> 
> Nazar shoma chi hast?


Dar mored e Stuxnet, in ra man nashnidam va nemidounam haghighatesh. in ghazaayaa kollan mythology hast va haalaa ageh kasi ham bekhaad in ra vaared e siyaasat bekoneh, khod e yahoudiyaa ghaziyeh ra jeddi nemigirand.

Vali kollan yek chizi ra bad nist ke begam. Bebin haman jan, mosalmoun ha va masihi ha, did e khaassi nesbat be din daarand va fekr mikonand ke yahoudi ha ham nesbat be yahoudiyat daghighan hamin did ra daarand, dar sourati ke ghaziyeh intor nist. Daanestan e in, kheyli mohem hast, ageh mikhaay bebini ke yahoudi ha che tor be in ghazaayaa negaah mikonand.

din e yahoud va kotob e moghaddas, baraaye yahoudi ha janbeh ye mythology daareh. dar mored e eslaam aslan intor nist va kaamelan bar aks hast. mas'ale ye digeh, ma'aad hast ke dar yahoudiyat yek ham chin chizi vojoud nadaareh. Kheyli az kasaani ke dar eslaam payaambar mahsoub mishand, dar yahoudiyat serfan e did e paadeshah beheshoun vojoud daareh, mesle hazrat e davoud va soleyman. Ba tavajjoh be in masaa'el, in ghazaayaaye matrah shodeh dar kotob e moghaddas ham serfan mythology hastand. masalan hamin 4shanbeh souri ya norouz, kolli mythology poshtesh hast, vali chizi ke baraaye irani ha mohem hast, khod e in jashn ha hast, va aslan ghaaleb e irani ha raaje' be mythology haye norouz(ke che tor Jamshid in jashn ra be vojoud aavord va ...) chizi nemidounad ya ageh midounand ham kasi khod e mythology ra kaamel baavar nadaareh.



> Sry typo ziad dare. Laptop nadaram


Ah ... that sucks. Whenever I don't have access to laptop, my life literally becomes miserable.
Albatteh bad ham nist, mitouni az vaght e azad estefaade koni va be jaaye laptop beri varzesh, ya kouh va injour chizhaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nawaba

@Daneshmand 

Listen to Punjabi music. You Iranians are too self absorbed and seem like you are not willing to learn about other cultures. You guys are like euro/middle eastern arabs. Iranians should appreciate Afghanistan and Pakistan as brotherly nations, rather than Syrians and Lebanese.






I think Eastern Iranians are closer to us Pakistanis and Afghans. Southern Iranians are closer to Gulf Arab people, and North Western Iranians are pretty much Turkish people.

Is my assessment wrong? @LoveIcon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Nawaba said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Listen to Punjabi music. You Iranians are too self absorbed and seem like you are not willing to learn about other cultures. You guys are like euro/middle eastern arabs. Iranians should appreciate Afghanistan and Pakistan as brotherly nations, rather than Syrians and Lebanese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Eastern Iranians are closer to us Pakistanis and Afghans. Southern Iranians are closer to Gulf Arab people, and North Western Iranians are pretty much Turkish people.
> 
> Is my assessment wrong? @LoveIcon



Beautiful.
Here is an Arabic one I hope you'll appreciate: The name is "Your eyes"





*Zabi Jawanmard - Ahmad Zahir - Farsi - Khorasani - Afghani *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Bebin haman jan, man in ra az khod e ketaab e moghaddas khoundam. In daastan ham tanhaa dar ketaab e esther az old testament aamadeh va har manba' e digeh i, bar assas oun daastaan ghaziyeh ra tozih daadand.
> 
> Haman farzand e shaahaan e amaaligh(Amalek be ingilisi ke tou souruye va ordon zendegi mikardand) boudeh(esaalatan arab boudand), ke kharaajgozaar e shahanshah e hakhaamaneshi mishand.
> 
> az zamaan e babylon, raabteh ye badi ba ghom e yahoud daashtand.(oun moghe', mesr va Babylonia(va ba'dan dar dore i aashour) va Lidya va yek seri az ghabaayel e arab mottahed boudand, dar baraabar e ettehaadiye i az maadha(ba'dan hakhaamaneshi ha), yahoudihaa, va bakhshi az ghabaayel e saaken e lobnaan e emrouzi).
> 
> haman be khaater e inkeh mordkhaay behesh ta'zim nemikoneh va bish tar be khaater e doshmani ye ghadimi ye ghomi, mikhaasteh ke yahoudihaa ra az beyn bebareh, ke ba tarfandi dar aakhar khod e haman az beyn mireh. Albatteh to ketaab e digeh i in daastaan nayoumadeh va banaabarin ghaziyeh bish tar shabih e mythology hast.
> 
> 
> Ageh manzour az Irani, shahrvand e Iran hast, ke yahoudi ha ham dar oun doreh sharvand e Iran va Irani boudand. Ageh manzour ghomiyat hast, ke ghom e haman(amaaligh) arab boudand.
> 
> Dar mored e Stuxnet, in ra man nashnidam va nemidounam haghighatesh. in ghazaayaa kollan mythology hast va haalaa ageh kasi ham bekhaad in ra vaared e siyaasat bekoneh, khod e yahoudiyaa ghaziyeh ra jeddi nemigirand.
> 
> Vali kollan yek chizi ra bad nist ke begam. Bebin haman jan, mosalmoun ha va masihi ha, did e khaassi nesbat be din daarand va fekr mikonand ke yahoudi ha ham nesbat be yahoudiyat daghighan hamin did ra daarand, dar sourati ke ghaziyeh intor nist. Daanestan e in, kheyli mohem hast, ageh mikhaay bebini ke yahoudi ha che tor be in ghazaayaa negaah mikonand.
> 
> din e yahoud va kotob e moghaddas, baraaye yahoudi ha janbeh ye mythology daareh. dar mored e eslaam aslan intor nist va kaamelan bar aks hast. mas'ale ye digeh, ma'aad hast ke dar yahoudiyat yek ham chin chizi vojoud nadaareh. Kheyli az kasaani ke dar eslaam payaambar mahsoub mishand, dar yahoudiyat serfan e did e paadeshah beheshoun vojoud daareh, mesle hazrat e davoud va soleyman. Ba tavajjoh be in masaa'el, in ghazaayaaye matrah shodeh dar kotob e moghaddas ham serfan mythology hastand. masalan hamin 4shanbeh souri ya norouz, kolli mythology poshtesh hast, vali chizi ke baraaye irani ha mohem hast, khod e in jashn ha hast, va aslan ghaaleb e irani ha raaje' be mythology haye norouz(ke che tor Jamshid in jashn ra be vojoud aavord va ...) chizi nemidounad ya ageh midounand ham kasi khod e mythology ra kaamel baavar nadaareh.
> 
> 
> Ah ... that sucks. Whenever I don't have access to laptop, my life literally becomes miserable.
> Albatteh bad ham nist, mitouni az vaght e azad estefaade koni va be jaaye laptop beri varzesh, ya kouh va injour chizhaa.


Well first of all tnx for the through explanation. Enjoyed reading it. 

Secondly, my entire knowledge of the whole esther and haman story is based on a couple of history books in which I'll definitely give you the pdf links to as soon as my laptop gets fixed (they are interesting and i know you have a thing for this kinda books) 

And the esther book itself.  

So TBH i really need much more research into it cause its a very complex issue and reading 3 books one of which is not even a history book, is definitely not enough. 

I planned to read some books for nouruz holidays. Any recommendations? 

As for the laptop thing, i'm bored as hell 

I cannot hit the gym too, I'll be exhausted for my classes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nawaba

The SC said:


> Beautiful.
> Here is an Arabic one I hope you'll appreciate: The name is "Your eyes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zabi Jawanmard - Ahmad Zahir - Farsi - Khorasani - Afghani *



Iranians of today have actually lost their Eastern customs. Today, they are mostly wanna be western Turks or Shia Arabs.

For them, Rumi is non-exsistent.


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New
> Some time ago , you said something about desire and deserve law ... I think i got it now .


 That's the key point dude, that's the exact point of comfort and release, what is earned is well deserved and what you deserve will be earned at the end.



haman10 said:


> My car is still getting fixed so i can't even go "dour dour" for the first time in my life that i'm all free
> 
> My laptop got screwed after my cousin stepped on it. Can't watch youtube or a movie
> 
> I donno what to do now.
> 
> Agha Man zan mikham
> 
> Hoselam sar rafte


World is actually such a strange place man, some months ago I would be exactly in your position if I had the same condition, I mean being bored in the lack of laptop or friends or cars or etc. But at this moment I've got my laptop, my PC, my smartphone, my friends and my car right beside me, but I feel bored to death at this very moment, cause my wife is no around for a couple of days now. That's odd !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> That's the key point dude, that's the exact point of comfort and release, what is earned is well deserved and what you deserve will be earned at the end.
> 
> 
> World is actually such a strange place man, some months ago I would be exactly in your position if I had the same condition, I mean being bored in the lack of laptop or friends or cars or etc. But at this moment I've got my laptop, my PC, my smartphone, my friends and my car right beside me, but I feel bored to death at this very moment, cause my wife is no around for a couple of days now. That's odd !


Thank you very much for making me feel like a looser bro 

Lol 

Kidding bro, i have all the best wishes for you and your lady. 

Paye ham pir shin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Thank you very much for making me feel like a looser bro
> 
> Lol
> 
> Kidding bro, i have all the best wishes for you and your lady.
> 
> Paye ham pir shin



Peugeot 206 1.6, any plans for changing the car ?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@New do your wife has jealousy issues ??
What happens after you get married ? Is it becomes worse or better ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Peugeot 206 1.6, any plans for changing the car ?
> 
> ----------------------------------



The engine and options are different than the original P206

Besides there is not many different choices when it comes to ~12k cars in iran

Due to national production, the government issues huge amount of tariff which limits the imports

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Sagol kardes.
> Cat pat oylesine bir iki kelime yuvarlattim. Sadece o kadar



mekonam vaya mikonim bu ne demek ? Arkadaş mı demek ?



haman10 said:


> The engine and options are different than the original P206
> 
> Besides there is not many different choices when it comes to ~12k cars in iran
> 
> Due to national production, the government issues huge amount of tariff which limits the imports



Can't you buy from Erbil and take it to Iran ? In KRG there are no taxes on cars... but i think there is no escaping the custom taxes, same issue in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> @New do your wife has jealousy issues ??


lol dude, a better question would be, could you find a single woman on the face of this planet, with no some jealousy issues? the answer would most probably be no, but that's no problem at all, that's just one of the fun parts.


Sinan said:


> What happens after you get married ? Is it becomes worse or better ?


lol dude, that's some direct questioning, and the answer is sure there are bundled cons and pros, there exists some parts of the singularity life, that are being missed, but also there are things you achieve via marriage, you never ever wanna lose.
There are always a wide open door for a married guy back into the life of singularity, but there is a reason why no one sane would ever gonna touch that.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> lol dude, a better question would be, could you find a single woman on the face of this planet, with no some jealousy issues? the answer would most probably be no, but that's no problem at all, that's just one of the fun parts.
> 
> lol dude, that's some direct questioning, and the answer is sure there are bundled cons and pros, there exists some parts of the singularity life, that are being missed, but also there are things you achieve via marriage, you never ever wanna lose.
> There are always a wide open door for a married guy back into the life of singularity, but there is a reason why no one sane would ever gonna touch that.


 ı agree.

But the question is like... while you were not married to her (gf / fiancee status) she got some jealousy. After marriage what happens to level of the jealousy ? Is it increase or decrease ?

Mate, the issue is; Fiancee video called me at 4:00 am Saturday night. I was at very deep sleep and woke up very hardly (later i learned that she called me 3 times to wake me up) When i got up on my feet, my heart was beating heavily, my head felt dizzy. I asked what happened. She said "nothing go back to sleep"...i lied down. She called again. I said "WTF is going on". She again said "nothing go back to sleep"...

I couldn't go back to sleep for an hour, my heart continued to beat at least 10-15 minutes...it was really bad.

In the morning i asked her why did she call me. She said "Too see if you are at home or outside/ in some other girls house"..... 

Tell me mate, if this jealousy trips will cease to exist when i got married with her or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> But the question is like... while you were not married to her (gf / fiancee status) she got some jealousy. After marriage what happens to level of the jealousy ? Is it increase or decrease ?


 lol, now I got you man, and to be frank I must say, there is no such thing as increase or decrease in jealousy level, it is always there, the jealousy I mean, and it has always been there, the difference is, they are gonna reveal it when the relation is official. In that time, I mean after getting married they no longer hesitate revealing their true feelings (the jealousy or to be more precise their protective attitude) That's some unspoken truth, they are all the same in feelings, don't make it a big deal, just try to enjoy it , and by the time passing these kinda emotional reactionaries shall gonna subside down. (in 20, 30 years I mean, in some cases even in 50 years ) 



Sinan said:


> Mate, the issue is; Fiancee video called me at 4:00 am Saturday night. I was at very deep sleep and woke up very hardly (later i learned that she called me 3 times to wake me up) When i got up on my feet, my heart was beating heavily, my head felt dizzy. I asked what happened. She said "nothing go back to sleep"...i lied down. She called again. I said "WTF is going on". She again said "nothing go back to sleep"...
> 
> I couldn't go back to sleep for an hour, my heart continued to beat at least 10-15 minutes...it was really bad.
> 
> In the morning i asked her why did she call me. She said "Too see if you are at home or outside/ in some other girls house".....



Oh, I can see you've got a real protective one there, dude 
That's some hyper activity in this regard, dude.  but that seem quite an entertainment, too.
My solution would be to start calling her on 3 am every night,  just kidding bro.
But on a serious note, you might wanna consult a psychologist, to solve any problem in the case of existence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> ı agree.
> 
> But the question is like... while you were not married to her (gf / fiancee status) she got some jealousy. After marriage what happens to level of the jealousy ? Is it increase or decrease ?
> 
> Mate, the issue is; Fiancee video called me at 4:00 am Saturday night. I was at very deep sleep and woke up very hardly (later i learned that she called me 3 times to wake me up) When i got up on my feet, my heart was beating heavily, my head felt dizzy. I asked what happened. She said "nothing go back to sleep"...i lied down. She called again. I said "WTF is going on". She again said "nothing go back to sleep"...
> 
> I couldn't go back to sleep for an hour, my heart continued to beat at least 10-15 minutes...it was really bad.
> 
> In the morning i asked her why did she call me. She said "Too see if you are at home or outside/ in some other girls house".....
> 
> Tell me mate, if this jealousy trips will cease to exist when i got married with her or not ?


Next time she calls you at 4 in the morning, play her this song

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, the issue is; Fiancee video called me at 4:00 am Saturday night. I was at very deep sleep and woke up very hardly (later i learned that she called me 3 times to wake me up) When i got up on my feet, my heart was beating heavily, my head felt dizzy. I asked what happened. She said "nothing go back to sleep"...i lied down. She called again. I said "WTF is going on". She again said "nothing go back to sleep"...
> 
> I couldn't go back to sleep for an hour, my heart continued to beat at least 10-15 minutes...it was really bad.
> 
> In the morning i asked her why did she call me. She said "Too see if you are at home or outside/ in some other girls house".....


I laughed more than i should, sry bro, but think of it from this side, when you are married she wont call you to wake you up. 

But seriously, she is a little bit too obsessed with you isnt she?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> I laughed more than i should, sry bro, but think of it from this side, when you are married she wont call you to wake you up.


Yeah, she won't wake me up..but what if i go abroad ? I went to Russia 2 times for work....she would go berserk if i go there now. 



xenon54 said:


> But seriously, she is a little bit too obsessed with you isnt she?



Mate, i can't figure out.....i thought, we passed over these things with her, yet...

I think most of this happening because of his brother..... he is quiet the playa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Yeah, she won't wake me up..but what if i go abroad ? I went to Russia 2 times for work....she would go berserk if i go there now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, i can't figure out.....i thought, we passed over these things with her, yet...
> 
> I think most of this happening because of his brother..... he is quiet the playa.


Oh boy, tell your boss that only Saudi Arabia is suitable for business travel for you. 

Tell her you are different, i know its cheezy and probably wont work anyway but at least you can say you tried.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@rahi2357 @Abii @To Whom It May Concern 
آیت‌الله موحدی‌کرمانی در اجلاس سراسری جبهه پیروان: مسئولان باید راه‌های ورود به جهنم را مسدود کنند
*دبیرکل جامعه روحانیت مبارز گفت: مسئولان وظیفه دارند که مردم را به زور به بهشت ببرند و راه‌های جهنم را با قدرت مسدود کنند.*
Guys be ready for the transfer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

New said:


> @rahi2357 @Abii @To Whom It May Concern
> آیت‌الله موحدی‌کرمانی در اجلاس سراسری جبهه پیروان: مسئولان باید راه‌های ورود به جهنم را مسدود کنند
> *دبیرکل جامعه روحانیت مبارز گفت: مسئولان وظیفه دارند که مردم را به زور به بهشت ببرند و راه‌های جهنم را با قدرت مسدود کنند.*
> Guys be ready for the transfer.



به قول بازپرس تو مارمولک : ما مردم رو می بریم به بهشت ولو به زور

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

یه سایت خوب درباره ی نجوم و ...

اگر علاقه داشتید چک کنید

Big Bang | وب سایت علمی بیگ بنگ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

Sinan said:


> Mate, i can't figure out.....i thought, we passed over these things with her, yet...



Dude! I know that I'm not in a good position to give any advice. But deal with this before marriage!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Nawaba said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Listen to Punjabi music. You Iranians are too self absorbed and seem like you are not willing to learn about other cultures. You guys are like euro/middle eastern arabs. Iranians should appreciate Afghanistan and Pakistan as brotherly nations, rather than Syrians and Lebanese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Eastern Iranians are closer to us Pakistanis and Afghans. Southern Iranians are closer to Gulf Arab people, and North Western Iranians are pretty much Turkish people.
> 
> Is my assessment wrong? @LoveIcon



Well, it is very difficult for me to understand it. I can understand Indian movie songs if I put my mind to it. But Punjabi is abit too much for me.

As for Iranians being too self absorbed, nothing can be further from truth. Iranians are actually quite open people and quick learners when it comes to culture. But you have to remember that Iran has actually been a donor nation in terms of culture. If you look around yourself, you will see Iranian culture everywhere in South Asia. Even Pakistan's national anthem is in Farsi. Almost all Urdu poets, writers of prominence and literary people of Pakistan converse and write in Farsi. Mughal kings used to talk in Farsi and the Mughal court culture was pretty much Iranian. Many of Pakistan Army and Airforce motos are in Farsi.

I would rather challenge and invite you to travel to Iran and discover Iran for yourself, instead of talking and speculating on a forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nawaba

Daneshmand said:


> Well, it is very difficult for me to understand it. I can understand Indian movie songs if I put my mind to it. But Punjabi is abit too much for me.
> 
> As for Iranians being too self absorbed, nothing can be further from truth. Iranians are actually quite open people and quick learners when it comes to culture. But you have to remember that Iran has actually been a donor nation in terms of culture. If you look around yourself, you will see Iranian culture everywhere in South Asia. Even Pakistan's national anthem is in Farsi. Almost all Urdu poets, writers of prominence and literary people of Pakistan converse and write in Farsi. Mughal kings used to talk in Farsi and the Mughal court culture was pretty much Iranian. Many of Pakistan Army and Airforce motos are in Farsi.
> 
> I would rather challenge and invite you to travel to Iran and discover Iran for yourself, instead of talking and speculating on a forum.



You are right, but I think Iran and Pakistan should have more cultural exchange programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

This guy really knows his stuff
@New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @rahi2357

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> This guy really knows his stuff
> @New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @rahi2357



In 4:59 he says Mosadegh fled Iran?! I didn't know that? I think he is mistaken!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Well first of all tnx for the through explanation. Enjoyed reading it.
> 
> Secondly, my entire knowledge of the whole esther and haman story is based on a couple of history books in which I'll definitely give you the pdf links to as soon as my laptop gets fixed (they are interesting and i know you have a thing for this kinda books)
> 
> And the esther book itself.
> 
> So TBH i really need much more research into it cause its a very complex issue and reading 3 books one of which is not even a history book, is definitely not enough.
> 
> I planned to read some books for nouruz holidays. Any recommendations?
> 
> As for the laptop thing, i'm bored as hell
> 
> I cannot hit the gym too, I'll be exhausted for my classes.



Let me know about your fields of interest(Novel? History, Physics, Sociology, Philosophy, ...) then I can do my best in giving you a good list of interesting books  As you may know, I am literally a book worm and suggesting books is really one of my interests as well 

 I don't know why Iranians are always literally fleeing from going to gym  I guess Iranians average weight is going up like a rocket in near future  Anyway, you can start reading books from now, instead.



Abii said:


> This guy really knows his stuff
> @New @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @rahi2357



I watched 2/3 of it, and honestly did not like it because of a number of misinformations, wrong analyses, ... but, honestly, in general, I don't expect from non-Iranians(like this guy) to know much about Iran.



Militant Atheist said:


> In 4:59 he says Mosadegh fled Iran?! I didn't know that? I think he is mistaken!


Yeah, about Mosaddeq, he also says that Tudeh Party was supporting him, which is very wrong. Also, his analyses about Iranian revolution isn't right. Anyway, the guy is no Iranian or Middle-Eastern, so I keep my expectation levels low.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> He is just some barking dog that need some attention



I guess that's quite the opposite. 
BTW, claiming to be shiite and partly Iranian does not make sense with having that guy as your avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> @rahi2357 @Abii @To Whom It May Concern
> آیت‌الله موحدی‌کرمانی در اجلاس سراسری جبهه پیروان: مسئولان باید راه‌های ورود به جهنم را مسدود کنند
> *دبیرکل جامعه روحانیت مبارز گفت: مسئولان وظیفه دارند که مردم را به زور به بهشت ببرند و راه‌های جهنم را با قدرت مسدود کنند.*
> Guys be ready for the transfer.




I thought we had been living in heaven for 4 decades

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Does anyone here work out? I used to be very active until I was 20, but for the past 6 years I haven't really done much, but I'm still in an okay shape. Very average (maybe slightly above b/c I have very low body fat). 2 weeks ago I decided I need to start going to the gym, but was kind of intimidated. Found a personal trainer and decided to see him for a month and then continue on my own. I've done 2 sessions with him and tomorrow morning is my third session with the guy. HOLY **** do I regret it lol. Every single muscle in my body hurts. Last night I couldn't even sleep properly b/c my arms hurt so much. If I keep seeing this guy I'm gonna be ripped even within the first month, but I don't think I can physically do it lol.

I was doing some shopping this afternoon and I couldn't even walk properly. My mistake was choosing a hardcore trainer. No pain no gain I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Does anyone here work out? I used to be very active until I was 20, but for the past 6 years I haven't really done much, but I'm still in an okay shape. Very average (maybe slightly above b/c I have very low body fat). 2 weeks ago I decided I need to start going to the gym, but was kind of intimidated. Found a personal trainer and decided to see him for a month and then continue on my own. I've done 2 sessions with him and tomorrow morning is my third session with the guy. HOLY **** do I regret it lol. Every single muscle in my body hurts. Last night I couldn't even sleep properly b/c my arms hurt so much. If I keep seeing this guy I'm gonna be ripped even within the first month, but I don't think I can physically do it lol.
> 
> I was doing some shopping this afternoon and I couldn't even walk properly. My mistake was choosing a hardcore trainer. No pain no gain I guess.



Yeah, I do work out 2-3 times a week, which is one time in one of weekends and 1-2 times in week days depending on my research and study load.
 If you start working out, your muscles would hurt at the beginning, but after 3rd or 4th sessions, you'll be completely alright. BTW, remember to have a good warm up. It would be 5 minutes but it's going to help a lot. Also, try to go to gym on afternoon(not late afternoon nor mornings). Drink a lot of water during work out. Sometimes I use No fat milk as my drink instead in my work out, which has other advantages as well.




I seriously need some sleep. See you guy tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, I do work out 2-3 times a week, which is one time in one of weekends and 1-2 times in week days depending on my research and study load.
> If you start working out, your muscles would hurt at the beginning, but after 3rd or 4th sessions, you'll be completely alright. BTW, remember to have a good warm up. It would be 5 minutes but it's going to help a lot. Also, try to go to gym on afternoon(not late afternoon nor mornings). Drink a lot of water during work out. Sometimes I use No fat milk as my drink instead in my work out, which has other advantages as well.


**** I was hoping one of you guys worked out lol. I'll be asking you a lot of questions in the coming months. For now I'm leaving everything in the hands of this trainer I'm going to. I have 10 more sessions with him (3 times a week). Right now I'm kind of skinny so I'm eating everything that's in front of me, but eventually I'm aiming for a male model physique as opposed to a manly man physique. That means really low body fat, but I won't worry about that for another 6 months. 

I don't understand how people work and go to the gym. I literally can't even drive back home after I'm done with this guy. He knows I'm not working right now, maybe that's why he's pushing me like he is. 

Do you use any creams/gels for muscle pain? I bought a tube of that icy hot gel and it's a god send. I used half the tube today lol. Anyway, talk to you tomorrow after boot camp. Sleep time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nawaba

Abii said:


> **** I was hoping one of you guys worked out lol. I'll be asking you a lot of questions in the coming months. For now I'm leaving everything in the hands of this trainer I'm going to. I have 10 more sessions with him (3 times a week). Right now I'm kind of skinny so I'm eating everything that's in front of me, but eventually *I'm aiming for a male model physique as opposed to a manly man physique*. That means really low body fat, but I won't worry about that for another 6 months.
> 
> I don't understand how people work and go to the gym. I literally can't even drive back home after I'm done with this guy. He knows I'm not working right now, maybe that's why he's pushing me like he is.
> 
> Do you use any creams/gels for muscle pain? I bought a tube of that icy hot gel and it's a god send. I used half the tube today lol. Anyway, talk to you tomorrow after boot camp. Sleep time.



Justin Beiber 6 pack abs with skinny arms look. 

This nigga.





Check this channel out. Sculpting your body is mostly about dieting. Strength training is different.

My personal advice: Take boxing lessons at a boxing gym. Same results without having to pay a personal trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Let me know about your fields of interest(Novel? History, Physics, Sociology, Philosophy, ...) then I can do my best in giving you a good list of interesting books  As you may know, I am literally a book worm and suggesting books is really one of my interests as well
> 
> I don't know why Iranians are always literally fleeing from going to gym  I guess Iranians average weight is going up like a rocket in near future  Anyway, you can start reading books from now, instead.


yeah i love good novels, sociology and history books 

I would appreciate it if you introduce your best ones that you have read till now

Tnx

@Daneshmand you too please

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> یه سایت خوب درباره ی نجوم و ...
> 
> اگر علاقه داشتید چک کنید
> 
> Big Bang | وب سایت علمی بیگ بنگ


Thx, this on is good too ....



Code:


http://www.heavens-above.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

The SiLent crY said:


> I thought we had been living in heaven for 4 decades


 Sure we are.



rahi2357 said:


> be salamatiye jamiate 80 million nafariye iroonihaye behesht RIP


I'd rather it to be 80M-1, bro.
ma ro moaf kon haji jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Nawaba said:


> Justin Beiber 6 pack abs with skinny arms look.
> 
> This nigga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this channel out. Sculpting your body is mostly about dieting. Strength training is different.
> 
> My personal advice: Take boxing lessons at a boxing gym. Same results without having to pay a personal trainer.


I'll look into kickboxing. My brother does it, but not consistently. That's not what I meant by a male model body. I'm aiming for a physique like the one in the picture below. Basically a swimmer's body. Very low body fat and a sexy physique. Any girl I've talked to says the body builder physique looks fucking disgusting. A lot of big guys at the gym look like fucking deformed gorillas. So yeah, essentially this:
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/8a/1f/85/8a1f855bf6d0289fea6bbff6727e1f18.jpg


Today was my third day with the trainer. It took me 15 minutes to recover enough just so I could get in the car and drive back home. My arms are literally destroyed lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

A spectacular documentary about he Milky Way Galaxy , Watch if you're interested :






Direct Link : dl2.downloadha.com/Mostanad/October%202011/28/Inside%20the%20Milky%20Way%20(www.Downloadha.com).rar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

Abii said:


> I'll look into kickboxing. My brother does it, but not consistently. That's not what I meant by a male model body. I'm aiming for a physique like the one in the picture below. Basically a swimmer's body. Very low body fat and a sexy physique. Any girl I've talked to says the body builder physique looks fucking disgusting. A lot of big guys at the gym look like fucking deformed gorillas. So yeah, essentially this:
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/8a/1f/85/8a1f855bf6d0289fea6bbff6727e1f18.jpg
> 
> 
> Today was my third day with the trainer. It took me 15 minutes to recover enough just so I could get in the car and drive back home. My arms are literally destroyed lol.


@Abii If ever you wanted to try something new, give my formula a chance,
2 sessions of full package indoor pool swimming, jacuzzi, wet and dry sauna weekly.
That way you'll start gaining weight. 
And start learning and playing ping pong like a professional, you can take a coach, too.
That ping pong thing may look a little gaay, but me trying almost everything, would say that's the best mentally and physically.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand you too please



I generally do not recommend books to anyone. I do not see it as a purposeful exercise. But I remembered a story about Imam Khomeini here, if you care to know. There was this learned guy an avid reader, who goes to Imam with a bunch of books and requests Imam to read them and give his opinion about the books. Imam in his sweet accent, tells him: I do not have time to read these books, if I read them I won't have time to think. 

I do not discourage you from reading. But after you did, more important is to think. Without this last part, the reading is useless.

If I have to recommend anything to you professionally, is to grab a long Harrison's and study it several times. Absorbing every sentence. Contemplating every bit of it. The rest is pretty much useless compared to the ultimate power of healing. If you get what I mean, that is. Become an excellent compassionate and knowledgeable healer and nothing else would matter anymore.

If you wanted to go the extra mile, I would invite you to read about history of diseases. Much you can learn from it. Start by Leprosy. From Jesus time to the time of Joseph DeVeuster. From a healer who was also a Prophet to a priest who was also a physician. Only through the understanding of suffering, you will be able to find your nobility. God has bestowed on you a profession unlike others. Make yourself worthy of touching the sufferers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> I don't know why Iranians are always literally fleeing from going to gym  I guess Iranians average weight is going up like a rocket in near future  Anyway, you can start reading books from now, instead.



I used to go to the gym at least 7 times a week. Now I can hardly make it 5 6 times. Sleep deprivation kills my mood

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii If ever you wanted to try something new, give my formula a chance,
> 2 sessions of full package indoor pool swimming, jacuzzi, wet and dry sauna weekly.
> That way you'll start gaining weight.
> And start learning and playing ping pong like a professional, you can take a coach, too.
> That ping pong thing may look a little gaay, but me trying almost everything, would say that's the best mentally and physically.


Swimming, sure, but ping pong? lol I don't even know where I could find a ping pong table. I don't think I've even seen one around in probably a decade. It's not very popular here. I used to swim a lot, but I almost drowned in a lake and stopped after that. Haven't swam since. Kind of miss it actually. 

This was the lake that almost got me. I was actually an okay swimmer, but not as good as my brother and uncle. Tried to follow them all the way and for some reason I got scared and started panicking. That was scary as hell. Probably drank half that lake that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

Militant Atheist said:


> I used to go to the gym at least 7 times a week. Now I can hardly make it 5 6 times. Sleep deprivation kills my mood



I empathize with you. I used to be a gym warrior. Not so much recently. I need to raise my motivational attitude again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Swimming, sure, but ping pong? lol I don't even know where I could find a ping pong table. I don't think I've even seen one around in probably a decade. It's not very popular here. I used to swim a lot, but I almost drowned in a lake and stopped after that. Haven't swam since. Kind of miss it actually.
> 
> This was the lake that almost got me. I was actually an okay swimmer, but not as good as my brother and uncle. Tried to follow them all the way and for some reason I got scared and started panicking. That was scary as hell. Probably drank half that lake that day.



Wow, what a beauty? If I should ever be drowned somewhere that's definitely the place I choose it to be. 

For the ping pong thing, that's a pity man. Hoped you had the access. I have tried many sports, but that's definitely the most energetic and fun one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Wow, what a beauty? If I should ever be drowned somewhere that's definitely the place I choose it to be.
> 
> For the ping pong thing, that's a pity man. Hoped you had the access. I have tried many sports, but that's definitely the most energetic and fun one.


I find it so funny that you like ping pong so much. Never even considered that a sport lol

For me it's good ol' football. Nothing beats it.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> yeah i love good novels, sociology and history books
> 
> I would appreciate it if you introduce your best ones that you have read till now
> 
> Tnx
> 
> @Daneshmand you too please



Man touye romaan ha, romaan haye elmi takhayyoli ra doust daaram. romaan haye joul verne jaaleb hastand va nesbatan koutaah ham hastand, mesle dor e donyaa dar 80 rouz va 20,000 farsang zir e daryaa, ... Adabiyaat e classic e rousiye ham ke binazir hast. Daastayevski mored e alaagheh ye man hast ke yek no' ravaankaavi tou kaarhaash hast. jenaayat va mokaafaat va ghomaar baaz va baraadaraab e karamazov behtarin haash hastand. Realism e jaadouyi(sabk e kaar haye markez) ham tou Iran kheyli por tarafdaar va mahboub hast.
Ketaab haye taarikhi, baste be doraan e mokhtalef, ziyaad hastand, vali man hamisheh tosiyeh mikonam ke ketab haye tarikhi ra, faghat az nevisande haye yek jenaah e khaas nakhoun. Ba'zi oghaat, yek ketaab tavassot e afraadi neveshteh shodeh ke tafakkoraatesh ba man saazgaar nist vali ketaab haye khoubi hastand. 2 nemouneh khoub, "Iran beyn e 2 enghelaab" az Abrahamian, va "Tarikh e Mashrouteh" Kasravi hast ke man mokhaalef e har do hastam vali ketaab haashoun "Must Read" hastand 



Militant Atheist said:


> I used to go to the gym at least 7 times a week. Now I can hardly make it 5 6 times. Sleep deprivation kills my mood



7 times a week?!!! That's toooo much 



Abii said:


> **** I was hoping one of you guys worked out lol. I'll be asking you a lot of questions in the coming months. For now I'm leaving everything in the hands of this trainer I'm going to. I have 10 more sessions with him (3 times a week). Right now I'm kind of skinny so I'm eating everything that's in front of me, but eventually I'm aiming for a male model physique as opposed to a manly man physique. That means really low body fat, but I won't worry about that for another 6 months.
> 
> I don't understand how people work and go to the gym. I literally can't even drive back home after I'm done with this guy. He knows I'm not working right now, maybe that's why he's pushing me like he is.
> 
> Do you use any creams/gels for muscle pain? I bought a tube of that icy hot gel and it's a god send. I used half the tube today lol. Anyway, talk to you tomorrow after boot camp. Sleep time.



No, actually I don't use them, because except for the first 2-3 exercising sessions after a long time, I never felt pains in my muscles. Another reason is that I always prefer not to use any medication/gels/cream/Ampoule, unless I am in a really serious health issue.
1/2 a tube?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Man touye romaan ha, romaan haye elmi takhayyoli ra doust daaram. romaan haye joul verne jaaleb hastand va nesbatan koutaah ham hastand, mesle dor e donyaa dar 80 rouz va 20,000 farsang zir e daryaa, ... Adabiyaat e classic e rousiye ham ke binazir hast. Daastayevski mored e alaagheh ye man hast ke yek no' ravaankaavi tou kaarhaash hast. jenaayat va mokaafaat va ghomaar baaz va baraadaraab e karamazov behtarin haash hastand. Realism e jaadouyi(sabk e kaar haye markez) ham tou Iran kheyli por tarafdaar va mahboub hast.
> Ketaab haye taarikhi, baste be doraan e mokhtalef, ziyaad hastand, vali man hamisheh tosiyeh mikonam ke ketab haye tarikhi ra, faghat az nevisande haye yek jenaah e khaas nakhoun. Ba'zi oghaat, yek ketaab tavassot e afraadi neveshteh shodeh ke tafakkoraatesh ba man saazgaar nist vali ketaab haye khoubi hastand. 2 nemouneh khoub, "Iran beyn e 2 enghelaab" az Abrahamian, va "Tarikh e Mashrouteh" Kasravi hast ke man mokhaalef e har do hastam vali ketaab haashoun "Must Read" hastand
> 
> 
> 
> 7 times a week?!!! That's toooo much


Have you read anything from Ayn Rand?



rmi5 said:


> No, actually I don't use them, because except for the first 2-3 exercising sessions after a long time, I never felt pains in my muscles. Another reason is that I always prefer not to use any medication/gels/cream/Ampoule, unless I am in a really serious health issue.
> 1/2 a tube?


You have no idea man lol

Both my arms are stuck in the 45 degree position. I can't even straighten out my arms without some pain medication. Talked to the trainer on Friday and he said I'll be in pain for one more week at least. 

Combination of my muscles being weak and the trainer being a hardcore psychopath. Told him once I start working it's either this or work and work's gonna win. He told me after next week it should get easier. I'll see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Have you read anything from Ayn Rand?



Yeah, sure. In fact, my thoughts are very close to hers about many things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> You have no idea man lol
> 
> Both my arms are stuck in the 45 degree position. I can't even straighten out my arms without some pain medication. Talked to the trainer on Friday and he said I'll be in pain for one more week at least.
> 
> Combination of my muscles being weak and the trainer being a hardcore psychopath. Told him once I start working it's either this or work and work's gonna win. He told me after next week it should get easier. I'll see.



Yeah, it should get better. But, if his trainings continued to mindlessly hurting you after 4-5 sessions, consider to change your trainer. That's my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, sure. In fact, my thoughts are very close to hers about many things.


I'm almost done with The Fountainhead. I haven't been much of a reader for many years, but I saw the segment that John Oliver did about her and I thought she was a complete bitch. Then I downloaded The Fountainhead on my tablet and decided to give it a shot. 100 pages in I went to Chapters and bought both The Fountainhead and Atlas Shrugged lol

I'm really enjoying it. Haven't touched Atlas Shrugged yet. Can't wait to start with that one. It's been YEARS, probably a decade or more, since I was so interested in a book. I watch her interviews and she seems like an absolute dick. Then I read the book and it's almost therapeutic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I'm almost done with The Fountainhead. I haven't been much of a reader for many years, but I saw the segment that John Oliver did about her and I thought she was a complete bitch. Then I downloaded The Fountainhead on my tablet and decided to give it a shot. 100 pages in I went to Chapters and bought both The Fountainhead and Atlas Shrugged lol
> 
> I'm really enjoying it. Haven't touched Atlas Shrugged yet. Can't wait to start with that one. It's been YEARS, probably a decade or more, since I was so interested in a book. I watch her interviews and she seems like an absolute dick. Then I read the book and it's almost therapeutic.



I call being a dick and therapeutic in her writings as being honest and having courage to say her avant-grade ideas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Man chand ta az in video haye mostanad e shock ra didam, kheyli baahaal hast. Am I right or I am getting crazy?  yekish raaje' be rammaali boud ke kheyli jaaleb boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Man chand ta az in video haye mostanad e shock ra didam, kheyli baahaal hast. Am I right or I am getting crazy?  yekish raaje' be rammaali boud ke kheyli jaaleb boud.


I watched one of the very first ones. Can't remember what it was about exactly, but I felt like my brain imploded into a ball of horse feed after watching it. The amount of bull shit was off the scale. I didn't know they were still making it. 

Bichare mardome Iran for having to watch this shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I watched one of the very first ones. Can't remember what it was about exactly, but I felt like my brain imploded into a ball of horse feed after watching it. The amount of bull shit was off the scale. I didn't know they were still making it.
> 
> Bichare mardome Iran for having to watch this shit.


I guess you have seen the one that they were talking about rap music and Satanism. 
They also have some documentaries about driving in Iran, as well.






AhmadiNejad has been a rockstar in Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I guess you have seen the one that they were talking about rap music and Satanism.
> They also have some documentaries about driving in Iran, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AhmadiNejad has been a rockstar in Turkey


Yeah, that's the one. The rap music/satanism one. The whole time I was, ironically, in shock and thinking about how stupid people in Iran are if they truly believe in this nonsense. But then I thought about all the other garbage they show on TV and that I shouldn't look into it too much. 

wtf is kosmaghzinejad doing in Turkey? Is that recent?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

rmi5 said:


> I guess you have seen the one that they were talking about rap music and Satanism.
> They also have some documentaries about driving in Iran, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AhmadiNejad has been a rockstar in Turkey


ahmedinejad also met other important turk leaders as well as the most important he met our chief intelligence service hakan fidan(everybody sees him as a future of prime minister) kardeş you know ahmedinejad what trying to do
Hakan Fidan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Yeah, that's the one. The rap music/satanism one. The whole time I was, ironically, in shock and thinking about how stupid people in Iran are if they truly believe in this nonsense. But then I thought about all the other garbage they show on TV and that I shouldn't look into it too much.
> 
> wtf is kosmaghzinejad doing in Turkey? Is that recent?



He has recently been there to attend remembrance ceremony of Erbakan. He seems to be able to attract a lot of attentions there. 



tesla said:


> ahmedinejad also met other important turk leaders as well as the most important he met our chief intelligence service hakan fidan(everybody sees him as a future of prime minister) kardeş you know ahmedinejad what trying to do
> Hakan Fidan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



In contrast to what some people think, AhmadiNejad had/has very good relations with islamists in Turkey. Anyway, I doubt if AhmadiNejad can reach to a very high ranked governmental post, again; because he no longer has the support of the supreme leader and/or public.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Militant Atheist

KAL-EL said:


> I empathize with you. I used to be a gym warrior. Not so much recently. I need to raise my motivational attitude again



You know taking Pre-Workout really helps! This is the brand I like:

Amazon.com: Cellucor C4 Extreme Workout Supplement, Icy Blue Razz, 342 Gram: Health & Personal Care



rmi5 said:


> 7 times a week?!!! That's toooo much



Yeah. In 2009 I used to be a gym rat. Sometimes I would even go 2 times a day!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

rmi5 said:


> He has recently been there to attend remembrance ceremony of Erbakan. He seems to be able to attract a lot of attentions there.
> 
> 
> 
> In contrast to what some people think, AhmadiNejad had/has very good relations with islamists in Turkey. Anyway, I doubt if AhmadiNejad can reach to a very high ranked governmental post, again; because he no longer has the support of the supreme leader and/or public.


kardeş he didnt just have good relation islamists .everybody like him he visited other important leaders for example
korgeneral ismail hakkı pekin ex chief army intelligence
barlas doğu who is ex national defence minister
doğu perinçek vatan party leader
iranians are humiliating constantly him but turks see him as a hero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

tesla said:


> iranians are humiliating constantly him but turks see him as a hero


Maybe the 2-3% Erbakan lovers but not the rest....


----------



## Serpentine

@ResurgentIran

Finished Last of Us Remastered 2 days ago and it was...







After playing Uncharted 3, playing last of us and seeing gameplay of Uncharted 4, now I'm officially in love with Naughty Dogs.

Watch the gameplay and graphics of Uncharted 4, it's spectacular (Watch in Full hd)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Finished Last of Us Remastered 2 days ago and it was...


You my friend found the right path, new tell me our hype wasnt justified.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> You my friend found the right path, new tell me our hype wasnt justified.



Man it was great. I got rid of my addiction to video games 2 years ago, now I'm all back in the game. Now I have to go and buy a PS4. I played last of us on my brother's console. He warned me of getting back in to game world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Man it was great. I got rid of my addiction to video games 2 years ago, now I'm all back in the game. Now I have to go and buy a PS4. I played last of us on my brother's console. He warned me of getting back in to game world.


The worst part is to finish this game the first time, you almost wish it would never end, i was so sad when i finished it. 
But i played it 4-5 times with different difficulty levels, try grounded mode, it will be a pain in azz but its so satisfactory once you finish in this level.



Says it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> The worst part is to finish this game the first time, you almost wish it would never end, i was so sad when i finished it.
> But i played it 4-5 times with different difficulty levels, try grounded mode, it will be a pain in azz but its so satisfactory once you finish in this level.



Will play the grounded level soon, Also finished Left behind DLC since I was still in a hangover after the game finished and wanted to play more. Before that, I'm going to play GTA V first and then when I'm thirsty enough, I'll start playing grounded level and this year will be so rich, MGS V Phantom Pain and Uncharted 4 are enough for few years, let alone 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Will play the grounded level soon, Also finished Left behind DLC since I was still in a hangover after the game finished and wanted to play more. Before that, I'm going to play GTA V first and then when I'm thirsty enough, I'll start playing grounded level and this year will be so rich, MGS V Phantom Pain and Uncharted 4 are enough for few years, let alone 1.


Uncharted is from the same developer as TLOU, never played it but everybody is saying its a great series, Naughty Dog surely knows how to make first class games, loved Crash Bandicoot on PS1 too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Finished Last of Us Remastered 2 days ago and it was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After playing Uncharted 3, playing last of us and seeing gameplay of Uncharted 4, now I'm officially in love with Naughty Dogs.
> 
> Watch the gameplay and graphics of Uncharted 4, it's spectacular (Watch in Full hd)



Awesome bro!!
Now you realise how much my nagging on you and others to play the game was warranted. 
Its not just a game, its an epic experience. A masterpiece.

Im very excited about Uncharted 4, because it has the same directors as TLOU and Uncharted 2 (the best Uncharted game in the franchise). And it looks amazing, and the game is not even finished yet.
You should really play Uncharted 1 and 2 as well. Especially Uncharted 2, because imo that is the best game of all three. 



xenon54 said:


> The worst part is to finish this game the first time, you almost wish it would never end, i was so sad when i finished it.
> But i played it 4-5 times with different difficulty levels, try grounded mode, it will be a pain in azz but its so satisfactory once you finish in this level.
> 
> 
> 
> Says it all.



After I finished TLOU, I remember thinking to myself:
What the hell am I supposed to play now? Every other game is going to be pretty mediocre in comparison because nothing will come remotely close to Last of Us

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> What the hell am I supposed to play now? Every other game is going to be pretty mediocre in comparison because nothing will come remotely close to Last of Us


Yes exactly, thats why TLOU is the last story based game i have played except Beyond two Souls but its no where worth a comparison with TLOU. 

Btw: The Last of Us movie will probably come out, i hope it wont suck, i would be happy if it would be half as good as the game. And there are hints that Naughty Dog is working on TLOU2, lets hope we will go to another awesome journey with Joel and Ellie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> Yes exactly, thats why TLOU is the last story based game i have played except Beyond two Souls but its no where worth a comparison with TLOU.
> 
> Btw: The Last of Us movie will probably come out, i hope it wont suck, i would be happy if it would be half as good as the game. And there are hints that Naughty Dog is working on TLOU2, lets hope we will go to another awesome journey with Joel and Ellie.



I would buy TLOU2 even if it cost me 1000 dollars (hypothetically). lol
And with the power of the PS4, they can do so much more.
I hope the rumours are true.

To be honest I dont think the movie will be nearly as good as the game, just because of the nature of the medium. When watching film, its just 1,5-2 hour movie where you passively watch the story unfold.
In a game, its a longer journey that in some sense you control yourself with the controller. The experience is much more personal that way, if you know what I mean

Im also very excited about Uncharted 4. You really should play those games too. They are epic!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

yavar said:


> the one they showed was the first generation of "Soumar" missile Iran made for first time some time ago . and the one which you see in video firing is second generation .




فقط یک نمونه رونمایی شد و مثل همه موشک های کروز دارای بالهای باز شونده است
بالها بعد از اتمام بوستر سوخت جامد و رسیدن به سرعت کروز , از درون بدنه به بیرون می جهند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> I would buy TLOU2 even if it cost me 1000 dollars (hypothetically). lol
> And with the power of the PS4, they can do so much more.
> I hope the rumours are true.
> 
> To be honest I dont think the movie will be nearly as good as the game, just because of the nature of the medium. When watching film, its just 1,5-2 hour movie where you passively watch the story unfold.
> In a game, its a longer journey that in some sense you control yourself with the controller. The experience is much more personal that way, if you know what I mean
> 
> Im also very excited about Uncharted 4. You really should play those games too. They are epic!


I dont expect the movie to be as good as the game, of course it wont but i still would like to watch it with similar looking actors directed by a good director, the first Resident evil movie was also good though nowhere similar to the original game.

TLOU ended perfectly but i still want a sequel, and since it will be Naughty Dog it surely wont suck, i would even buy PS4 just for this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

my laptop i$ back and fixed .

except it i$ not .

a$ you can $ee $ome of the key$ are Fvcked up and i've to take it back and $ma$h it at the ba$tard'$ head

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> my laptop i$ back and fixed .
> 
> except it i$ not .
> 
> a$ you can $ee $ome of the key$ are Fvcked up and i've to take it back and $ma$h it at the ba$tard'$ head


What are you complaining about? At least you can write I$I$ and F$A in Syrian Lion style now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> my laptop i$ back and fixed .
> 
> except it i$ not .
> 
> a$ you can $ee $ome of the key$ are Fvcked up and i've to take it back and $ma$h it at the ba$tard'$ head



LOL
Ghorboonet beram.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> What are you complaining about? At least you can write I$I$ and F$A in Syrian Lion style now.


Miam ounja enghad mizanamet 8 litr khoon biari bala ha 

tran$lation : F U



ResurgentIran said:


> LOL
> Ghorboonet beram.


khoda nakone fadat $ham elahi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Miam ounja enghad mizanamet 8 litr khoon biari bala ha
> 
> tran$lation : F U


Wow you still seem to be sore from our last fun, i thought you would be capable of taking a joke by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> my laptop i$ back and fixed .
> 
> except it i$ not .
> 
> a$ you can $ee $ome of the key$ are Fvcked up and i've to take it back and $ma$h it at the ba$tard'$ head



 Baayad shirini bedi 
man ham yek chand vaght hast ke yek tikkeh shirini ya ye chizi shabiheh in, rafth zir e in dokmeh "E" ye laptopam va har baar, baayad ghashang bekoubam roush ra type bekoneh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Baayad shirini bedi
> man ham yek chand vaght hast ke yek tikkeh shirini ya ye chizi shabiheh in, rafth zir e in dokmeh "E" ye laptopam va har baar, baayad ghashang bekoubam roush ra type bekoneh


lol

akhe "S" kheyli karbord dare 

man rou$h ham mikobam type nemi$he .

faghat az on-$creen-keyboard mitoonam e$tefade konam ke he$e$h ni$t 

ATP yokhdi 

Adenosine triphosphate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> akhe "S" kheyli karbord dare
> 
> man rou$h ham mikobam type nemi$he .
> 
> faghat az on-$creen-keyboard mitoonam e$tefade konam ke he$e$h ni$t
> 
> ATP yokhdi
> 
> Adenosine triphosphate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Are. Man ham baayad farda yek report e gondeh tahvil bedam, va in keyboard hesaabi baazi dar aavorde. dastam az haal raft az bas koubidam roush. nemidounam shirini hast ya chi hast ke hich jouri ham kenaar nemireh  Raasti yaadet hast ke yek video ye sokhanraani ye bandeh khodaayi ra yek saal pish baraat tou oun yeki saayt message karde boudam? haalaa ageh laptopet dorost shodeh va vaght ham daari, beshin bebinesh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Are. Man ham baayad farda yek report e gondeh tahvil bedam, va in keyboard hesaabi baazi dar aavorde. dastam az haal raft az bas koubidam roush. nemidounam shirini hast ya chi hast ke hich jouri ham kenaar nemireh  Raasti yaadet hast ke yek video ye sokhanraani ye bandeh khodaayi ra yek saal pish baraat tou oun yeki saayt message karde boudam? haalaa ageh laptopet dorost shodeh va vaght ham daari, beshin bebinesh


Kollan yadam rafte bood .

Are alan vaghtam azade , beram peyda konam nega$h konam .

Tnx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

I'd rather not to be on the wrong end of these situations,
اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency

Guys, my wife's gonna be back this Saturday, so feel free ordering yourselves a pizza tonight, that's all on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> I'd rather not to be on the wrong end of these situations,
> اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency
> 
> Guys, my wife's gonna be back this Saturday, so feel free ordering yourselves a pizza tonight, that's all on me.


lol

Baba kheyli largi dada 

yevaght jibet pare na$he  get it ? chon kheyli da$t mikoni tou jibet 

vala

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> Baba kheyli largi dada
> 
> yevaght jibet pare na$he  get it ? chon kheyli da$t mikoni tou jibet
> 
> vala

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> I'd rather not to be on the wrong end of these situations,
> اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency
> 
> Guys, my wife's gonna be back this Saturday, so feel free ordering yourselves a pizza tonight, that's all on me.



Ok. Order this Iranian made pizza, for us: This British Columbia Pizza Costs $850 | Vacay.ca

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Ok. Order this Iranian made pizza, for us: This British Columbia Pizza Costs $850 | Vacay.ca


Bro, feel free,feel free 
That's all on me tonight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

I just bought Dragon Age 3 for $75! I'm going to play the crap out of it 

@Abii @rmi5 Look at this! نماهنگ عراقی / سلمان منا | سردار حاج قاسم سلیمانی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine dadah khahehan basaate ina ru jam kon dada .

gand zadan be hameye thread ha aziz .:

IRAN unveils "Sumar" surface to surface Cruise missile. | Page 18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> I just bought Dragon Age 3 for $75! I'm going to play the crap out of it
> 
> @Abii @rmi5 Look at this! نماهنگ عراقی / سلمان منا | سردار حاج قاسم سلیمانی


lmao

That was way to painful to watch. I watched half of it haha

Who made it? That shit will only backfire on them. Iraqis see that and they're just gonna get pissed and turn away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Militant Atheist said:


> I just bought Dragon Age 3 for $75! I'm going to play the crap out of it



 isn't it 60? and is it any good , was gonna buy it but its made by EA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> lmao
> 
> That was way to painful to watch. I watched half of it haha
> 
> Who made it? That shit will only backfire on them. Iraqis see that and they're just gonna get pissed and turn away.



Yeah. Well it was. 
I think the Iraqi Hezballah made it.



Azeri440 said:


> isn't it 60? and is it any good , was gonna buy it but its made by EA



I bought the Deluxe Edition. So far it's not better than Mass Effect, to me at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, sure. In fact, my thoughts are very close to hers about many things.



So you're a Libertarian then? I consider myself something between a Libertarian and a Liberal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Militant Atheist said:


> I think the Iraqi Hezballah made it.


its made by "الحشد الشعبی" 

or PMF .

they are almost an army of sunni-shia muslims of iraq fighting ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> So you're a Libertarian then? I consider myself something between a Libertarian and a Liberal.



Libertarian and liberal? It reminds me of Bill Maher.  Honestly, I find Libertarianism, and Liberal ideology(I mean ideology of Democratic party in this context) quite opposing each other. I am personally a conservative, and feel closer to Libertarians and Republicans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> everyone knows that's a low copy of Russian old junk



who is everyone ? why are you undermining my "hoghoogh madani" ?

Funny bro , cause it was less than 4-5 days ago when you lectured me on how forums are not the place to talk for anyone but yourself .


and Russian junk ?  

Iran brings Europe within range with new cruise missile | The Times of Israel

Iran army unveils its new Soumar long-range cruise missile — RT News

Whats your knowledge of military-related stuff ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Funny bro , cause it was less than 4-5 days ago when you lectured me on how forums are not the place to talk for anyone but yourself .


Bro, did you listen to my advise? I guess no 


haman10 said:


> who is everyone ? why are you undermining my "hoghoogh madani" ?


That's me and the guys on the both side of the table. 


haman10 said:


> Whats your knowledge of military-related stuff ?


Almost zero.
But should I ask this question, in another form, What's my level of knowledge of Iran's technological capabilities?
That's when I must say I am a natural Pro.

Haman, that's the most kind post I could manage to write on that matter, if that's bothering you bro, let me know to delete it immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Bro, did you listen to my advise? I guess no


Why should i dadash ?  you don't listen to your own advise and ask me to listen to them ? 

Do you know what does that sound like ? 



New said:


> That's me and the guys on the both side of the table.






New said:


> if that's bothering you bro, let me know to delete it immediately.


No bro , everyone is entitled to their opinion .

Love you like a brother

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

The SiLent crY said:


> I didn't post nonsense my friend
> 
> kim kardashian isn't easily satisfied .
> 
> Wanna bet


To value serpi's advise I quoted you here bro.
I didn't see your post on Kim bro, If I did, I would have surely exclude it from the rest man, How could a post on Kim be nonsense, That's something never gonna be true. 



haman10 said:


> Why should i dadash ?  you don't listen to your own advise and ask me to listen to them ?
> 
> Do you know what does that sound like ?


BTW, haman, consider it my second lecture in a row,
There are differences between:
Vague Pronouns like: Everyone, Someone, Others, A guy, etc.
And 
Legal Entities like: Iranians, Chinese, Europeans, Asians, ...
...
Till the next educational session.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

New said:


> To value serpi's advise I quoted you here bro.
> I didn't see your post on Kim bro, If I did, I would have surely exclude it from the rest man, How could a post on Kim be nonsense, That's something never gonna be true.



Indeed  

I hope your wife doesn't read your posts bro otherwise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

WTF happened here ?

Why is our chill thread moved here ?

@Serpentine ?

lol , WTH happened to our accounts ?

@Horus @Serpentine @WebMaster ????

What is going on here ?

i lost some 4000 posts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

@Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

how did this suddenly became a problem ?

@WebMaster i wonder whose idea was it to move this thread to members section ?

consider this thread closed . 



TurAr said:


> @Serpentine


you're ugly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

@ResurgentIran


> Mullah fanboys this, mullah fanboys that. Seriously, why is it that you seemingly always default to "mullah fanboy" when countering someone in argument? You complain of personal insults from other side, but how are you any better?
> There are people who are either indifferent or even outright hostile to the mullahs, but still stand up for the nation state of Iran and defend its achievements (regardless of what those are), because those achievements are not a result of any mullahs but ordinary hardworking Iranians, be it in military, university or other scientific institutions.
> Im not talking specifically about this missile, but just generally.
> 
> Can you comprehend this basic fact, Erdoganistani donkey?
> Now I know you are against Erdogan, based on previous posts I have seen from you.
> But I think you get the point I was making. If I and the rest of my compatriots are "mullah fanboys", then so are you an Erdoganistani donkey of equal proportions.
> 
> Expand your vocabulary a bit beyond "mullah fanboys, mullah fanboys, mullah fanboys".
> Its getting repetitive.



There wasn't any arguments for me to counter really. There was mullah fanboys claiming that the clone was superior to its original without any tangible evidence, and there was people like me facing all the insults and personal attacks, because we dare to question the words of the mullahs and refused to believe them blindly. You see, "mullah fanboy" cannot be considered as a personal attack but a simple reality. I mean, we have seen the mullah fanboyism at its purest form in that thread. We are still seeing it. Even those who you claim to be indifferent or hostile to the mullahs, gets frustrated when people state the obvious and say that it is just another stunt.

As for the Erdoganistani donkey, it obviously is not on par with the term "mullah fanboy". Had I refferred to you guys as the Gypsies of Poorsia it might have been fair, but that wasn't the case, so there is no reason for those.


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> به به
> می بینم که درجه ات بدجوری کم شده
> همینجوری تاپیک ها خراب بشه , یواش یواش به درجه اشخوری می رسی


daraje chie mashti 

che behtar , alan nemigan een yaroo che alafe 8000 ta post dare inja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

So @Serpentine has no control over this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

kollang said:


> So @Serpentine has no control over this thread?



The turkish chill thread is the same. They have no control over it.
I dont know what happened but its pretty funny how it came to this stage. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> Libertarian and liberal? It reminds me of Bill Maher.  Honestly, I find Libertarianism, and Liberal ideology(I mean ideology of Democratic party in this context) quite opposing each other. I am personally a conservative, and feel closer to Libertarians and Republicans.



I would say that my views are very close to Bill Maher and to an extent, Sam Harris, but I don't subscribe to a certain political party (Not that it matters )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> The turkish chill thread is the same. They have no control over it.
> I dont know what happened but its pretty funny how it came to this stage. lol


Lol we finaly managed it, Webby is fed up with us once for all.


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Lol we finaly managed it, Webby is fed up with us once for all.


being a bunch of trolls , you took everything down with yourself i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> being a bunch of trolls , you took everything down with yourself i guess


Have you seen me trolling?


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jack 86000

قسمتهایی از نبرد خلیج فارس2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

SOHEIL said:


> شاید این درسش رو نخونده


ولی نمره هاش رو معلمش داده


----------



## -SINAN-

@xenon54

I found a new defence forum.....  google: cabatli_53 world

I was fed up with this site.... you know our section became a child playground. People cursing each other each other in ME. Section. Lack of the Westeners...

This new site looks cool, i will be over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> @xenon54
> 
> I found a new defence forum.....  google: cabatli_53 world
> 
> I was fed up with this site.... you know our section became a child playground. People cursing each other each other in ME. Section. Lack of the Westeners...
> 
> This new site looks cool, i will be over there.



Link ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> Link ?


World Defense


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Link ?


Well.... i would prefer a defence site without Iranians.


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Link ?


troll world.com


Sinan said:


> Well.... i would prefer a defence site without Iranians.


Do you hear that ? 

it's the sound of no one caring . take your trash talk to your "dum bahs" thread so that you can have a private talk with your fellas .

and seriously , don't know what your problem is , but i bet its hard to pronounce .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Well.... i would prefer a defence site without Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@ResurgentIran Bro , i see that you have given dem trolls some good old persian-style spanking in another thread .

Good job 

PMS has its down sides too , take it easy on them bro . Start them on Yasmin or Leostrin for the cramps

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> @ResurgentIran Bro , i see that you have given dem trolls some good old persian-style spanking in another thread .
> 
> Good job
> 
> PMS has its down sides too , take it easy on them bro . Start them on Yasmin or Leostrin for the cramps



The internet is a good distraction from the real world, to troll and ventilate a little. 
Had some intense and fun pissing contest with TurAr, but basically I milked that cow long enough now. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

ﮊﺍﭘﻨﯿﻪ ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ ﺭﻭ ﻣﯿﺒﺮﻩ ﮐﻨﺴﺮﺕ ﺧﻮﺩﺷﻮﻥ .
ﺧﻮﺍﻧﻨﺪﻫﻪ ﻣﯿﮕﻪ : ﺟﯿﻨﮓ ﺟﻮﻧﮓ.
ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ : ﭼﯽ ﮔﻔﺖ؟
ﮊﺍﭘﻨﯿﻪ : ﮔﻔﺖ ﻫﻮﺍ ﺧﻮﺑﻪ ... ﻋﺸﻖ ﺯﯾﺒﺎﺳﺖ ..
ﺩﯾﺪﻥ ﯾﺎﺭ...بوسه یار...
ﺁﺭﺯﻭﺳﺖ ... ﺩﻟﻢ ﺍﻭﻧﻮ ﻣﯿﺨﻮﺍﺩ
ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ : وااا ﺗﻮ ﻫﻤﯿﻦ ﺩﻭ ﮐﻠﻤﻪ ﺍﯾﻨﻬﻤﻪ ﺣﺮﻑ ﺯﺩ؟
....
بعد ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ ﮊﺍﭘﻨﯿﻪ ﺭﻭ ﻣﯿﺒﺮﻩ
ﮐﻨﺴﺮﺕ ﺷﺠﺮﯾﺎﻥ
ﺷﺠﺮﯾﺎﻥ ﻣﯿﮕﻪ : ﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﯾﯿﯽﯾﯽ
ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ هاهاهایییییییی های های های های
ﻫﯿﯿﯿﯽ ﻫﯿﯿﯿﯿﯽ ﻫﻮﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎ ﻫﺎﻻﯼ ﻫﻮﺍ ﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻩ ﺣﯽب
ﺣﻪ ﺣﻪ ﺣﺤﺤﺤﺤﺤﺤﻪ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﯽ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ
ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼﯾﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯽ ﺩﻝ !!!!!!!!!
ﮊﺍﭘﻨﯿﻪ : ﭼﯽ ﮔﻔﺖ؟
ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ : ﻫﻨﻮﺯ ﭼﯿﺰﯼنگفته!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> ﮊﺍﭘﻨﯿﻪ ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ ﺭﻭ ﻣﯿﺒﺮﻩ ﮐﻨﺴﺮﺕ ﺧﻮﺩﺷﻮﻥ .
> ﺧﻮﺍﻧﻨﺪﻫﻪ ﻣﯿﮕﻪ : ﺟﯿﻨﮓ ﺟﻮﻧﮓ.
> ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ : ﭼﯽ ﮔﻔﺖ؟
> ﮊﺍﭘﻨﯿﻪ : ﮔﻔﺖ ﻫﻮﺍ ﺧﻮﺑﻪ ... ﻋﺸﻖ ﺯﯾﺒﺎﺳﺖ ..
> ﺩﯾﺪﻥ ﯾﺎﺭ...بوسه یار...
> ﺁﺭﺯﻭﺳﺖ ... ﺩﻟﻢ ﺍﻭﻧﻮ ﻣﯿﺨﻮﺍﺩ
> ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ : وااا ﺗﻮ ﻫﻤﯿﻦ ﺩﻭ ﮐﻠﻤﻪ ﺍﯾﻨﻬﻤﻪ ﺣﺮﻑ ﺯﺩ؟
> ....
> بعد ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ ﮊﺍﭘﻨﯿﻪ ﺭﻭ ﻣﯿﺒﺮﻩ
> ﮐﻨﺴﺮﺕ ﺷﺠﺮﯾﺎﻥ
> ﺷﺠﺮﯾﺎﻥ ﻣﯿﮕﻪ : ﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﯾﯿﯽﯾﯽ
> ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ هاهاهایییییییی های های های های
> ﻫﯿﯿﯿﯽ ﻫﯿﯿﯿﯿﯽ ﻫﻮﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎ ﻫﺎﻻﯼ ﻫﻮﺍ ﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻫﺎﻩ ﺣﯽب
> ﺣﻪ ﺣﻪ ﺣﺤﺤﺤﺤﺤﺤﻪ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﯽ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ
> ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻫﺎﯼﯾﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯿﯽ ﺩﻝ !!!!!!!!!
> ﮊﺍﭘﻨﯿﻪ : ﭼﯽ ﮔﻔﺖ؟
> ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﻪ : ﻫﻨﻮﺯ ﭼﯿﺰﯼنگفته!!


Che qadr jokat looose. Ye chanta page moshkelate bezar bekhandim.
.........................


Aghayun eyd yavash yavash dare miyad....yeki ke az baghiye honarmand tare ye thread e khoshgel besaze.



Sinan said:


> Well.... i would prefer a defence site without Iranians.


Then why do you adress your torkish friend in the Iranian chill thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Aghayun eyd yavash yavash dare miyad....yeki ke az baghiye honarmand tare ye thread e khoshgel besaze.


zoode hanooz be jaan dadash 

Baad agha ta mitoonid inja post farsi bezarin baaz ham dige ru report konin 

injori majboor mishan dobare bargardoonan sare jash thread ru 

BTW : safar khosh gozasht ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Then why do you adress your torkish friend in the Iranian chill thread?


Why indeed..... ? The same answer that i gave to Soheil, also applies to some Turkish members.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> zoode hanooz be jaan dadash
> 
> Baad agha ta mitoonid inja post farsi bezarin baaz ham dige ru report konin
> 
> injori majboor mishan dobare bargardoonan sare jash thread ru
> 
> BTW : safar khosh gozasht ?


Kheyli khob

Are kheyli khosh gozasht. Jaye shoma khali bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine

Chera alaki poste mano pak mikoni?mage chizi khalafe qavanin neveshtam?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 a useful video for future debates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 a useful video for future debates


LOL .

joda az shokhi vaghean taasof bare . agha yani chi ya deporteshoon konid ya hadeaghal mesle citizen daraje 1 bahashoon barkhord beshe .

daghighan shode hamin ghazie afghan ha tou iran , baba deport konid ina ru .

ya agar nemikonid , mesle adam shenasname bedin be een badbakhta

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> LOL .
> 
> joda az shokhi vaghean taasof bare . agha yani chi ya deporteshoon konid ya hadeaghal mesle citizen daraje 1 bahashoon barkhord beshe .
> 
> daghighan shode hamin ghazie afghan ha tou iran , *baba deport konid ina ru *.
> 
> *ya agar nemikonid , mesle adam shenasname bedin be een badbakhta*


Namordiyo dota harfe dorost zadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> LOL .
> 
> joda az shokhi vaghean taasof bare . agha yani chi ya deporteshoon konid ya hadeaghal mesle citizen daraje 1 bahashoon barkhord beshe .
> 
> daghighan shode hamin ghazie afghan ha tou iran , baba deport konid ina ru .
> 
> ya agar nemikonid , mesle adam shenasname bedin be een badbakhta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


>


Haman's statement applies to these guys as well. What exactly is your point? Don't start a pointless debate as usual.


----------



## kollang

Reside vaghte raftan......


@haman10 @rmi5 @Abii @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @raptor22 @mohsen @yavar @SOHEIL @New @Serpentine @Daneshmand @Arminkh @Ostad @Syrian Lion and others whom I missed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


>


Exactly bro , the same applies here . but i guess the "democratic" govt. of australia forgot to at least deport them back .

albate ina khodeshoon moghaserand , afghan ha ya pakestani ha baraye ghaza peyda kardan mian iran . ina chera miran ounja ?



kollang said:


> Reside vaghte raftan......


Whats going on ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> Exactly bro , the same applies here . but i guess the "democratic" govt. of australia forgot to at least deport them back .
> 
> albate ina khodeshoon moghaserand , afghan ha ya pakestani ha baraye ghaza peyda kardan mian iran . ina chera miran ounja ?
> 
> 
> Whats going on ?


Let's be fair Haman. Australia didn't forget. They do offer to return them back, but a lot of these people have nothing to go back to or in some case they are even political refugees. So they choose to stay.

As for "ina chera miran oinja" the answer is simple: a better life. My parents came to Canada as immigrants b/c of their education and economic background. My grandparents came here b/c they were rich and promised to invest 300K into a business in the first year of landing here. And so on and so forth. But a lot of people don't have the funds or educated parents. What are their options? To live in misery back home or search for a better life? In their case it didn't work out in Australia.


----------



## -SINAN-

@Abii 

What about this ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine bebakhsh farsi mivisam jazbe troll nashe  shoma midonesti iran naft ro arzoontar az har keshvari mifroshe be chin ta yevaght chin nare soraghe ye foroshande dige? Midoonesti kheyli az gharadadhaye beyne ma va chino roosiye (mesle tose'e parse jonoobi) barha gheymatesh bi dalil bala rafte chon iran tahrim boodeo kese digeyi soragh nadashte? Aya shoma midonesti karkhoonehaye khodrosaze chin sahmi nazdik be 2 barabare karkhonehaye france ro bara montaje mashin az iran gereftand? Nemigam aroosake kheyme shab bazi ama aya dar haale baj dadan be chino roosiye nistim?



majburam inja javab bedam

daghighan shoma ham harfe mano zadi dadash. age bekhuni postamo goftam ke sharaiete tahrim baes shode ta bazi jaha ma majbur beshim baj bedim va in haghighat dare.
vali dalilesh chie? age bazare anftemun ro az dast bedim, hamin chender ghaz ke sader mikonim, on vaght keshvar ba ye bohrane khatarnak ruberu mishe, baraie hamin majburim takhfif bedim ruie forushe naft va in haghigahte talkhie. mesal haie moshabeh ham hast.

man harfam chize digei bud. ma sharaietemun khas hast vali ba in vojud nemishe goft ye puppet hastim. ma az hich keshvari baraie entekhabe siasat ha (che dorost che ghalat) khat nemigirim. doroste baj dadim, vali vaghean ba mafhume puppet budan yeki nist. puppet yani inke az ruie rezaiat ejazae bedi ye keshvare dg barat tasmim begire.

albate shoma mano mishnasi az in fanboy ha nistam vaghean, vali khob sai mikonam hich vaght ye tarafe be ghazi naram va khub va bad ro ba ham bebinam.



haman10 said:


> Salam azizam
> 
> khob bebin avalan ke ina hamashoon harf aam mardome , yani momkene baazi hashoon dorost nabashan .
> 
> dovoman khob hamintor ke ghablan goftam kesi inja rafigh shafigh kesi nist . chin va roosie va card "Iran" bazi mikonan , een dorost ama che rabti be puppet boodan iran dare ?
> 
> khob kesi hazer nist naft bekhare , chin mige man mikharam ama arzoon tar , mikhay bekhah , nemikhay nakhah . ma ham migim are mikhaym !!
> 
> ama een che rabti be puppet boodan iran dare ?
> 
> soe tafahom nashe albate , khodet midooni man joz Iran hich keshvar dige tof ham nemindazam be esmesh  banabarin man ham dele khoshi nadaram ke hich besia ham narahatam az een vaz .





SOHEIL said:


> حرفت درسته برادر ... ولی بخاطر چی !؟
> 
> بخاطر اینکه ما تو اقتصاد درست عمل نکردیم ... اگه اقتصاد و صنایع غیر نظامی ما مثل صنایع نظامی پیشرفت داشتن الان اینجوری نمی رفت تو پاچمون
> 
> حالا تحریم هم حل شه ضعف ما پا بر جاست ... اون در میاره ... یکی دیگه میره تو پاچمون
> 
> ما باید خود کفا باشیم تا زور نگن بهمون
> 
> اینکه می بینی ما از طرح خا-55 استفاده می کنیم ولی روسها صداشون در نمیاد دلیل داره
> 
> چون تو قضیه اس-300 مجبور شدن یه چیزایی رو امضا کنن که رفته تو پاچشون
> 
> هیچ ادعایی نمی تونن بکنن
> 
> باید پیشرفت کنیم تا نره تو پاچمون
> 
> علم علم علم



Posta ro ovordam inja age khastim inja sohbat konim.



kollang said:


> Reside vaghte raftan......
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @Abii @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @raptor22 @mohsen @yavar @SOHEIL @New @Serpentine @Daneshmand @Arminkh @Ostad @Syrian Lion and others whom I missed.



Tozih nemidi? koja be salamati?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

kollang said:


> Reside vaghte raftan......
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @Abii @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @raptor22 @mohsen @yavar @SOHEIL @New @Serpentine @Daneshmand @Arminkh @Ostad @Syrian Lion and others whom I missed.


?? Koja?



haman10 said:


> LOL .
> 
> joda az shokhi vaghean taasof bare . agha yani chi ya deporteshoon konid ya hadeaghal mesle citizen daraje 1 bahashoon barkhord beshe .
> 
> daghighan shode hamin ghazie afghan ha tou iran , baba deport konid ina ru .
> 
> ya agar nemikonid , mesle adam shenasname bedin be een badbakhta


Deport mikonan, baz bar migardan. Man ye afghani ro soragh dashtam ke dobar deport shode bood baz oomade bood.
Inke chera hazer mishan injoori zendegi konan bahse jodayiye. Shayad sharayeti ke too keshvare khodeshoon daran be marateb badtar bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Reside vaghte raftan......



???!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dominance

حداقل اطلاعاتی که باید در مورد توافقنامه ژنو داشته باشیم!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> @Abii
> 
> What about this ???


I'm biased with Tron. Legacy is one of my all time favorite movies and I love the soundtrack.

Too bad I don't have a good speaker right now. The parts where the bass kicks in would sound so good with proper speakers lol. Drezzed is the best one in the soundtrack though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> Reside vaghte raftan......


what?? kojaaaaaaaa? shokhi nakon man ghalbam zayife kako








Serpentine said:


> majburam inja javab bedam
> 
> daghighan shoma ham harfe mano zadi dadash. age bekhuni postamo goftam ke sharaiete tahrim baes shode ta bazi jaha ma majbur beshim baj bedim va in haghighat dare.
> vali dalilesh chie? age bazare anftemun ro az dast bedim, hamin chender ghaz ke sader mikonim, on vaght keshvar ba ye bohrane khatarnak ruberu mishe, baraie hamin majburim takhfif bedim ruie forushe naft va in haghigahte talkhie. mesal haie moshabeh ham hast.
> 
> man harfam chize digei bud. ma sharaietemun khas hast vali ba in vojud nemishe goft ye puppet hastim. ma az hich keshvari baraie entekhabe siasat ha (che dorost che ghalat) khat nemigirim. doroste baj dadim, vali vaghean ba mafhume puppet budan yeki nist. puppet yani inke az ruie rezaiat ejazae bedi ye keshvare dg barat tasmim begire.
> 
> albate shoma mano mishnasi az in fanboy ha nistam vaghean, vali khob sai mikonam hich vaght ye tarafe be ghazi naram va khub va bad ro ba ham bebinam.


emm.. khob manam nagoftam puppet goftam baj midim. nazaremoon nazdike be ham. ama inke gofti dalilesh chiye.. ma sale 57 tolide naftemoon 6 million boshke bood. az nazare bardaasht az manabe'e moshtarak az ghataro arabestan jelo boodim . alan 1 million boshkast va manabe'e moshtarakemoon dare be yaghma mire va china ham bara sarmayegozari ya estekhraj az iran baj migire. aslan nemikham az zamane shah defa konam ama aya hadaf az esteghlal hefze manafe'e melli nist ? aya manafe'e melli alan hefz shode ?
man shakhsan be esteghlaali ke manafe'e melli ro be baade fana bede shak daaram....

edit : raasti dadash chill thread chera in shekli shode ? redirect..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Whats going on ?





Serpentine said:


> Tozih nemidi? koja be salamati?





Arminkh said:


> ?? Koja?





rmi5 said:


> ???!!!





rahi2357 said:


> what?? kojaaaaaaaa? shokhi nakon man ghalbam zayife kako
> View attachment 202053



Mamnun dustan.be har hal har shoru i ye payani dare.4 saal to in forum budam...dige khaste shodam.dige hosele jarro bahs nadaram.yekam niaz be aramesh daram.albate dustaye ziadi peyda kardam va chizaye ziadi yad gereftam.az hamatun mamnunam.ishallah har vaght qaher o bavaro besat o va amsale ina runamayi shod ye sari mizanam.



Ba tashakor
Nima (kollang)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> Mamnun dustan.be har hal har shoru i ye payani dare.4 saal to in forum budam...dige khaste shodam.dige hosele jarro bahs nadaram.yekam niaz be aramesh daram.albate dustaye ziadi peyda kardam va chizaye ziadi yad gereftam.az hamatun mamnunam.ishallah har vaght qaher o bavaro besat o va amsale ina runamayi shod ye sari mizanam.
> 
> Ba tashakor
> Nima (kollang)



Nima joon, khodeto los nakon.  Khasteh shodi, chand rooz esterahat kon.  Ordogah keh nist, Harvaqt delet khast ye sari bekesh, aslan ham jaro bahs nakon ageh hosaleh nadashti. Mesleh khodam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

kollang said:


> Mamnun dustan.be har hal har shoru i ye payani dare.4 saal to in forum budam...dige khaste shodam.dige hosele jarro bahs nadaram.yekam niaz be aramesh daram.albate dustaye ziadi peyda kardam va chizaye ziadi yad gereftam.az hamatun mamnunam.ishallah har vaght qaher o bavaro besat o va amsale ina runamayi shod ye sari mizanam.
> 
> Vasiyate man be shoma azizan: ba ham dust bashin.
> 
> Ba tashakor
> Nima (kollang)


Gerefti maro dadash??!! Be ghole daneshmand boro morakhasi. Halet khoob mishe. Jaro bahs ham namake in site. Ma har vaght hoselamoon sar mire khodemoon 500 va TorAr ro khabar mikonim!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

1


kollang said:


> .dige khaste shodam.dige hosele jarro bahs nadaram.yekam niaz be aramesh daram.


2


kollang said:


> Vasiyate man be shoma azizan: ba ham dust bashin.


kollang jan (be nima aadat nadaram khob  ) in 2 ta harfet ba ham tanaghoz daare . agar khodet 2 ro ejra mikardi niazi be 1 nabood. va rastesho bekhay be nazaram ziadi in forumo jedi migerefti va ba raftanet faghat soorat masale ro pak mikoni dar soorati ke behtare say koni jedish nagirio azinja faghat lezat bebari... be har hal man yeki age beri kheeeyliii delam barat tang mishe .shakhsan az vojoodet kheyli estefade kardam va... kaashki nario bemoonio morede 2 ro khodet goosh koni  ishala harjayi shad bashio eydetam pishapish mobarak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Mamnun dustan.be har hal har shoru i ye payani dare.4 saal to in forum budam...dige khaste shodam.dige hosele jarro bahs nadaram.yekam niaz be aramesh daram.albate dustaye ziadi peyda kardam va chizaye ziadi yad gereftam.az hamatun mamnunam.ishallah har vaght qaher o bavaro besat o va amsale ina runamayi shod ye sari mizanam.
> 
> 
> 
> Ba tashakor
> Nima (kollang)


shinim binim baw 

farda behet PM midam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

Migam nakoneh khastegari chizi omadeh.  Yedafi aaqel shodan akheh injoorieh digeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

kollang said:


> Mamnun dustan.be har hal har shoru i ye payani dare.4 saal to in forum budam...dige khaste shodam.dige hosele jarro bahs nadaram.yekam niaz be aramesh daram.albate dustaye ziadi peyda kardam va chizaye ziadi yad gereftam.az hamatun mamnunam.ishallah har vaght qaher o bavaro besat o va amsale ina runamayi shod ye sari mizanam.
> 
> Ba tashakor
> Nima (kollang)


Az daste man narahati? 



rahi2357 said:


> what?? kojaaaaaaaa? shokhi nakon man ghalbam zayife kako
> View attachment 202053
> 
> 
> 
> emm.. khob manam nagoftam puppet goftam baj midim. nazaremoon nazdike be ham. ama inke gofti dalilesh chiye.. ma sale 57 tolide naftemoon 6 million boshke bood. az nazare bardaasht az manabe'e moshtarak az ghataro arabestan jelo boodim . alan 1 million boshkast va manabe'e moshtarakemoon dare be yaghma mire va china ham bara sarmayegozari ya estekhraj az iran baj migire. aslan nemikham az zamane shah defa konam ama aya hadaf az esteghlal hefze manafe'e melli nist ? aya manafe'e melli alan hefz shode ?
> man shakhsan be esteghlaali ke manafe'e melli ro be baade fana bede shak daaram....
> 
> edit : raasti dadash chill thread chera in shekli shode ? redirect..



hagh ba shomast dadash, vali baj dadan dalaieli dare. khodet miduni nazare man dar morede fesade dakheli tuie iran chie, vali har keshvari tuie sharaieti momkene baj bede. hata khode amrica ham tuie tarikh va hamin avakher ham baj dade, be keshvar haie arabi ham baj dade ta tuie orduie gharb bemunan. ghabul daram harfeto, vali agar ma tuie sharaiete tahrim nabashim be hich onvan baje moft nemidim. alan age baj nadim be be fana mirim. hala dalaiele inke be inja residim, alave bar zur guie yek seri az keshvar ha, kesafat karie masuline dakheili ham hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

@haman10 

Looks like Im hooked up for summer-job again at the same department as last time (Neurology)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> @haman10
> 
> Looks like Im hooked up for summer-job again at the same department as last time (Neurology)











So proud of you bro 

But TBH i have no idea about the situation of medical teaching in there  how come they give you a job considering the fact that you have still one term to finish your medical degree ? 

in iran its like this : Pre med , Physiopathology , staggery , internship ====> GP ==== > resident ===== > attending .

i suppose you're becoming a GP in 6 month right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> So proud of you bro
> 
> But TBH i have no idea about the situation of medical teaching in there  how come they give you a job considering the fact that you have still one term to finish your medical degree ?
> 
> in iran its like this : Pre med , Physiopathology , staggery , internship ====> GP ==== > resident ===== > attending .
> 
> i suppose you're becoming a GP in 6 month right ?



Well Im not an authorised doctor yet but they give me position as a "student-temp"-doctor or something ike that.
Then after that I will begin my internship which is 6 months in Internal Medicine and 6 months in a General Practice (so 1 year internship)
After that I get authorisation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Well Im not an authorised doctor yet but they give me position as a "student-temp"-doctor or something ike that.
> Then after that I will begin my internship which is 6 months in Internal Medicine and 6 months in a General Practice (so 1 year internship)
> After that I get authorisation


Wow .

very cool . i wish i were you  here they don't give 2 shits about us 

only interns start to work a little

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL

chera tou thread oun UCAV pakistan dari trolling mikoni ?



SOHEIL said:


> Are you giving us permission to fly in your airspace ... like american drones !?


 veghean haghete ban shi 

man kari nadaram , harjoor meylete

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> chera tou thread oun UCAV pakistan dari trolling mikoni ?
> 
> veghean haghete ban shi
> 
> man kari nadaram , harjoor meylete



مگه چی گفتم !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> مگه چی گفتم !؟



Modara. Barkhordet onja dostaneh nist. Nabayad doshman tarashi kard, on ham ba yek keshvar baghal dasti keh tebghe hameh amarha Iran-dost-tarin keshvar donya hastan (PEW statistics):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> مگه چی گفتم !؟


khodet ke midooni dari miri rou asabeshoon 

kollan man kari nadaram dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> مگه چی گفتم !؟



Tazeh Soheil joon, in baraye Iran ham khobeh. Ba in talebhai khodeshon ro mikoshan keh doshman darajeh aval iran eh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

مثل اینکه شما نبودی وقتی همین پاکستانی ها سر ارابه های فرود نمونه اولیه شاهد مارو فاکیدند


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> مثل اینکه شما نبودی وقتی همین پاکستانی ها سر ارابه های فرود نمونه اولیه شاهد مارو فاکیدند



Baleh. Hala ageh chand nafar yek kar zeshti anjam midan, shoma ham bayad edameh bedin? Pas nahi az monker va amr be ma'aroof chi shod? Ya ina faghat theory hastan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Baleh. Hala ageh chand nafar yek kar zeshti anjam midan, shoma ham bayad edameh bedin? Pas nahi az monker va amr be ma'aroof chi shod? Ya ina faghat theory hastan?



آخه قضاوت شما هم اشتباهه

من چی گفتم !؟

شما نشانم بده


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> آخه قضاوت شما هم اشتباهه
> 
> من چی گفتم !؟
> 
> شما نشانم بده



Man ghezavati nakardam. Faghat migam yekam diplomatic bash. Ba asab va ehsasat e mardom bazi nakon. Hamin. Man ham chand ta soval onja porsidam, vali mo'adabaneh. Shoma ham ageh injoori amal mikardi baes nemishod keh ona javab najor bedan va beh Iran tohin konan. Kari keh shoma kardi, vazifeh hendia bood. Ageh shoma nemikardi ham ,hendiha mikardan. Yani inkeh hich fayedey barai Iran nadasht. Pakistan khami-hai ziadi dareh vali inro nabayad faramosh konim keh ageh Pakistan nabood, ya ageh az beyn bereh, Iran ba yek Hend ghodratmand ba yek panjom jamiat donya mosalah beh bomb atom, robero hast. Doshmani hend va pakistan beh sood Iraneh chonkeh yek Balance hast keh barai Iran kharji nadareh. Hala ageh Pakistan ba Iran doshman besheh, in beh nazar shoma beh sood Iran hast? Ya'ani ma doshman kam darim? Chera bayad kari bokonim keh soodesh bereh to jeebeh Hend va amrika, on ham ba kharj Iran. To ro khoda beza hamina roo keh khis kardim, beh sar anjam beresonim ba'adesh ye davai digeh rah bendazim on ham ba Iran-dost-tarin mellat roye zamin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@kollang azizam kheyli mashoof shodim az mosahebatetoon, midoonam ke dige nakhahim didet inja, choon oon sharthaee ke gozashti baraye hozoore mojaddadet inja (qaher o 373 o ...) bishtar be azghas ahlam shabihe ta vagheeyat, so take care my friend. 

@haman10 jan azizam shoma nemikhay beri? yekam az @kollang yad begir nesfe toe !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> @kollang azizam kheyli mashoof shodim az mosahebatetoon, midoonam ke dige nakhahim didet inja, choon oon sharthaee ke gozashti baraye hozoore mojaddadet inja (qaher o 373 o ...) bishtar be azghas ahlam shabihe ta vagheeyat, so take care my friend.



I even "No saber ni jota de algo" about anything you just said bro 

rasti goftam daram spaniaie mikhoonam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> I even "No saber ni jota de algo" about anything you just said bro
> 
> rasti goftam daram spaniaie mikhoonam


Na aziz, alan gofti.
Baraye yad giri khoob zaban shoma bayad faaliyat haye internetit ro kam koni ta vaghte bishtari bara motale e dashte bashi, be nazaram mitooni az in forum shorou koni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Na aziz, alan gofti.
> Baraye yad giri khoob zaban shoma bayad faaliyat haye internetit ro kam koni ta vaghte bishtari bara motale e dashte bashi, be nazaram mitooni az in forum shorou koni.


be jaan shoma nabashe be jaan Abii (lol ) az tou gorouh khodemoon khialet rahat nafar akhari ke bikhial mishe manam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

@xenon54 @Sinan @rmi5 Dudes! You guys were friends, for the old times' sake stop this! You're not each other's enemies!

Where is @Ostad by the way?! He quit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @xenon54 @Sinan @rmi5 Dudes! You guys were friends, for the old times' sake stop this! You're not each other's enemies!
> 
> Where is @Ostad by the way?! He quit?



Thanks for your position intention, but I don't care about those spoiled brats. They are in no level that I consider them as enemies. Spoiled brats is the best word about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Militant Atheist said:


> @xenon54 @Sinan @rmi5 Dudes! You guys were friends, for the old times' sake stop this! You're not each other's enemies!
> 
> Where is @Ostad by the way?! He quit?


I dont have a grudge against anyone, cant say the same for him though seeing his constant insultings, thx for your well meant advise but i dont think its gonna work, me on my side will try to ignore his provocations.

Stay safe and have fun with GTR.


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

والا مردم ازدواج می کنن فکر می کنن اونهایی که مجردن بچن یا خام

مثلا خیلی کلفتن

بر می گردن میگن چند سالته جوجو

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

@haman10 
@Daneshmand 

اولین پیوند موفقیت‌آمیز آلت تناسلی

مگه با تبر ختنه کردن !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> @haman10
> @Daneshmand
> 
> اولین پیوند موفقیت‌آمیز آلت تناسلی
> 
> مگه با تبر ختنه کردن !؟



Yeh chizi mesle tabar. Khatneh sonnati bodeh, on ham to sene bala: Eastern Cape – The Abakwetha Circumcision Ceremony - Xhosa

Ofonat, bishtar az had bardashtan poost, va estefadeh az sharyan-band chandta az dalayel hastan.

******************
Ghachaqchi gharn 21om: Supermodel Ayyan sent to Adiala jail for 'smuggling' $500,000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


>



Plan on grabbing me one, with all the upgrades it should come out to $130-$135k but the wait time would be 3 weeks to a month.  Once I do get one I plan a road trip along their power station lines all over the states, should not cost me a penny to recharge along my way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


>


Tesla is mabe the first revolutinary car after half a century, a electric car with decent range and incredible power, the sales would explode once they bring a cheaper model and start the battery changing station so you dont have charge half an hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> سهیل بمیری الهی


@SOHEIL YO Nigga 

Decency bro , decency .

where is your adab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> سهیل بمیری الهی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL YO Nigga
> 
> Decency bro , decency .
> 
> where is your adab


باید براش استین بالا بزنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> @SOHEIL YO Nigga
> 
> Decency bro , decency .
> 
> where is your adab











Shahryar Hedayati said:


> باید براش استین بالا بزنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ای بابا من که تی شرتم استین نداره؟
> میگم هامان استین بالا بزنه
> پیرهن هامان استین بلندی داره.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Dear @haman10 thanks for your kind msg but I can not reply it ... it's empty now ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

So,what's up Iranian members ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jack 86000

This Clever Transforming House Has Three Rotating Rooms


Extreme wide angle photos turn mosques into beautiful kaleidoscopes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Militant Atheist said:


> @xenon54 @Sinan @rmi5 Dudes! You guys were friends, for the old times' sake stop this! You're not each other's enemies!
> 
> Where is @Ostad by the way?! He quit?


Well, xenon is my best friend in PDF.

And i don't know anyone named Rmi5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Well, xenon is my best friend in PDF.
> 
> And i don't know anyone named Rmi5.


Roses are red , Violets are blue . We've got 5 fingers and the middle one's for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Roses are red , Violets are blue . We've got 5 fingers and the middle one's for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> دکتر جان
> ... می خوای سنگر مارو خالی کنی
> *هیهات من الدكتور*


آقا، آقا چرا عزیزم جو می دی به ماجرا؟
یه سوال ساده کردم برای تنویر افکار خصوصی خودم



SOHEIL said:


> والا مردم ازدواج می کنن فکر می کنن اونهایی که مجردن بچن یا خام
> 
> مثلا خیلی کلفتن
> 
> بر می گردن میگن چند سالته جوجو


نه خواهش می کنم این چه حرفیه برادر
ما رو چه به این جسارت های سخیف مآبانه؟
حالا نگفتی یاور چند سالشه، عمو جون؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Roses are red , Violets are blue . We've got 5 fingers and the middle one's for you



LOLOLOL kheyli baahaal boud!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

jack 86000 said:


> This Clever Transforming House Has Three Rotating Rooms
> 
> 
> Extreme wide angle photos turn mosques into beautiful kaleidoscopes


That office is awesome. Had seen it before on Skyscrapercity but no so detailed. It's such a cool concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> آقا، آقا چرا عزیزم جو می دی به ماجرا؟
> یه سوال ساده کردم برای تنویر افکار خصوصی خودم
> 
> 
> نه خواهش می کنم این چه حرفیه برادر
> ما رو چه به این جسارت های سخیف مآبانه؟
> حالا نگفتی یاور چند سالشه، عمو جون؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Daneshmand jesus i'm coming to US !






300,000 dollars ? ARE U KIDDING ME ?

then they say the salaries in Iran is high

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand jesus i'm coming to US !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300,000 dollars ? ARE U KIDDING ME ?
> 
> then they say the salaries in Iran is high



It depends on three things: where you are, what is your specialty, and how good you are. In some areas, a family physician might make only 100 K, while specialties that are in demand can take even over a million eg. interventional radiology, orthopedic surgery, plastic etc. These figures look high to you, because Iran's economy is not doing well. Otherwise, even metro ticket sellers, auto-mechanics and truck drivers make over 100k easy in West.

Overall, these doctor salaries, are not astronomical. They are pretty much mid-range. A fresh software engineer worth his/her salt starts with over 100k nowadays. The highest salaries are actually that of charted accountants and competent lawyers. A good charted accountant can expect to take home millions of dollars. Doctors are by comparison living mediocre. Alot of stress, responsibility and almost continuous studies. The only thing which is abit different, from other fields, is a bit higher (just abit, certainly not alot) respect from general public.

Money-wise, medicine is not a good option. It takes a long time to become good at a specialty almost always when you are well into your 40's and 50's and still you will be making less than a 22 year old software kid at Google. If I have any advice for kids who are making decision regarding their occupation (13-20 year olds), I would urge them to follow what they truly love. They should disregard money. As for you, if you want to take up things in US, you must start preparing for USMLE. To increase your chances, you will need to aim for 99 (at least on step I and II). It is not easy. But it is do-able.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

I was watching " Full Metal Jacket " and.. It reminded me of @Ostad  . Bro , Are you ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> It depends on three things: where you are, what is your specialty, and how good you are. In some areas, a family physician might make only 100 K, while specialties that are in demand can take even over a million eg. interventional radiology, orthopedic surgery, plastic etc. These figures look high to you, because Iran's economy is not doing well. Otherwise, even metro ticket sellers, auto-mechanics and truck drivers make over 100k easy in West.
> 
> Overall, these doctor salaries, are not astronomical. They are pretty much mid-range. A fresh software engineer worth his/her salt starts with over 100k nowadays. The highest salaries are actually that of charted accountants and competent lawyers. A good charted accountant can expect to take home millions of dollars. Doctors are by comparison living mediocre. Alot of stress, responsibility and almost continuous studies. The only thing which is abit different, from other fields, is a bit higher (just abit, certainly not alot) respect from general public.
> 
> Money-wise, medicine is not a good option. It takes a long time to become good at a specialty almost always when you are well into your 40's and 50's and still you will be making less than a 22 year old software kid at Google. If I have any advice for kids who are making decision regarding their occupation (13-20 year olds), I would urge them to follow what they truly love. They should disregard money. As for you, if you want to take up things in US, you must start preparing for USMLE. To increase your chances, you will need to aim for 99 (at least on step I and II). It is not easy. But it is do-able.


You've said a lot of bs in your time here. This post takes the cake.

wtf is a "metro ticket seller"? Seriously what is that? You get tickets from a machine. There's no such a thing as a "metro ticket seller."

Chartered accountant making a million dollars? Are you out of your mind? If he has his own business or if he's a partner, then maybe, but it would be in year 15 of his career at the earliest. I studied accounting and salaries in Canada are even higher than in the US so don't try to bull shit me. Also, lawyers in the US make shit money for the most part. Only the ones that make partner make good money and most don't. The education isn't regulated in the US like it is in a place like Canada so you've got a bazillion law students running around. In Canada, for example, there are only 6 civil law schools and a dozen common law schools, that's it. All graduates make okay money, but the gravy train won't leave station till they make partner.

Take a look at average salaries and median after tax incomes for Americans. What you wrote is complete manure. A mechanic can make a bazillion dollars. But after overhead, he's only taking home 50K a year max.

The only thing you said that wasn't complete bs was this:



> It depends on three things: where you are, what is your specialty, and how good you are. In some areas, a family physician might make only 100 K, while specialties that are in demand can take even over a million



@haman10

It really does depend on the specialty and the market. If you run your own practice, your overhead will be huge and unless you have a good reputation and you're seeing a lot of patients, you won't be making much. For example a dentist or a family doctor with his/her own office has to pay 2-3 receptionists, lease equipment (not cheap at all), lease the office, pay for utilities, pay insurance and there's obviously income tax. All that takes away a good chunk of the sales away. In your case, you'd have to finish med school in Iran and after a few years of trying to come to the West, try to pass their exams and take courses again. After you finish all those you have to work wherever they tell you to. It could take years and years till you start having a decent life. We have a couple of family friends here that had to go through re-certification. One of them didn't make it and decided to call it quits. Your degree and experience in Iran isn't worth much here, at least not in Canada. Even if you have a decade of experience in Iran, you'd have to do a bunch of exams at the very least. It is something worth investigating though.

Edit: where did you get that chart btw? It doesn't say what market it's from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Abii said:


> You've said a lot of bs in your time here. This post takes the cake.
> 
> wtf is a "metro ticket seller"? Seriously what is that? You get tickets from a machine. There's no such a thing as a "metro ticket seller."
> 
> Chartered accountant making a million dollars? Are you out of your mind? If he has his own business or if he's a partner, then maybe, but it would be in year 15 of his career at the earliest. I studied accounting and salaries in Canada are even higher than in the US so don't try to bull shit me. Also, lawyers in the US make shit money for the most part. Only the ones that make partner make good money and most don't. The education isn't regulated in the US like it is in a place like Canada so you've got a bazillion law students running around. In Canada, for example, there are only 6 civil law schools and a dozen common law schools, that's it. All graduates make okay money, but the gravy train won't leave station till they make partner.
> 
> Take a look at average salaries and median after tax incomes for Americans. What you wrote is complete manure. A mechanic can make a bazillion dollars. But after overhead, he's only taking home 50K a year max.
> 
> The only thing you said that wasn't complete bs was this:
> .



Well you are a foul mouthed, half educated guy. This is the second time, you have started to use your foul mouth (did your parents taught you to talk this way or your elder sis?), the previous time was when I was answering that fascist Markus on some thread and you came and started saying Iran suffers from blackouts. Well, the Iranians who live in Iran, know the truth so they can decide for themselves, what a big liar and self-hater you are.

On the issues your raised: First of all you are not a charted accountant. By your own admission you labor in oil industry doing some physical work. A charted accountant who runs his own firm can actually make more than millions of dollars per year. There are charted accountants who make tens of millions of dollars. Every one is not like you, doing manual labor in dirt. Some actually live off their brains.

By accounting and law, I did not mean the third grade, "occupational" colleges churning out "accounting assistants" and "para-legals". I meant real law and accounting graduates.

And my talk with Haman, was not about general public (you included). It was about the highly qualified people among them doctors (you not included). I was comparing these people. You obviously are among the the lower segments who play in dirt.

And this a metro ticket seller. He is the guy who stands and checks tickets at metro stations. Most make over 100k. Next time when you are passing through, ask the guy:







@haman10 ,

Do not listen to this jerk. He does not know what he is talking about. He is a jealous prick who wants to disappoint you because he himself has not been able to make it into academic world (like most self hating Iranians here, who are into dead end jobs with their pointless lives who then become real state agents). US takes in thousands of FMG's every year. Most make out ok. If you have 99 scores on step I and II, there is a high probability that you will get a good residency. If on the other hand, you are into research, you will have to do GRE, plus if you have published research, it will help even more. Do not let some jerk dishearten you. There are wonderful Iranian graduates who excel in West. Just because this jerk is not among them, does not mean you have no chance.

By the way, I know there are doctors in Iran who actually make very similar amounts to their American counterparts. Specially those who have specializations from Western countries, or those who are super-good at what they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Well you are a foul mouthed, half educated guy. This is the second time, you have started to use your foul mouth (did your parents taught you to talk this way or your elder sis?), the previous time was when I was answering that fascist Markus on some thread and you came and started saying Iran suffers from blackouts. Well, the Iranians who live in Iran, know the truth so they can decide for themselves, what a big liar and self-hater you are.
> 
> On the issues your raised: First of all you are not a charted accountant. By your own admission you labor in oil industry doing some physical work. A charted accountant who runs his own firm can actually make more than millions of dollars per year. There are charted accountants who make tens of millions of dollars. Every one is not like you, doing manual labor in dirt. Some actually live off their brains.
> 
> By accounting and law, I did not mean the third grade, "occupational" colleges churning out "accounting assistants" and "para-legals". I meant real law and accounting graduates.
> 
> And my talk with Haman, was not about general public (you included). It was about the highly qualified people among them doctors (you not included). I was comparing these people. You obviously are among the the lower segments who play in dirt.
> 
> And this a metro ticket seller. He is the guy who stands and checks tickets at metro stations. Most make over 100k. Next time when you are passing through, ask the guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 ,
> 
> Do not listen to this jerk. He does not know what he is talking about. He is a jealous prick who wants to disappoint you because he himself has not been able to make it into academic world (like most self hating Iranians here, who are into dead end jobs with their pointless lives who then become real state agents). US takes in thousands of FMG's every year. Most make out ok. If you have 99 scores on step I and II, there is a high probability that you will get a good residency. If on the other hand, you are into research, you will have to do GRE, plus if you have published research, it will help even more. Do not let some jerk dishearten you. There are wonderful Iranian graduates who excel in West. Just because this jerk is not among them, does not mean you have no chance.
> 
> By the way, I know there are doctors in Iran who actually make very similar amounts to their American counterparts. Specially those who have specializations from Western countries, or those who are super-good at what they do.


Man I'm actually embarrassed for you. I seriously am.

In the US, minimum wage is 7 dollars an hour. A guy selling tickets at a metro (I didn't even know there was such a thing, but I guess the US is at least a couple of decades behind every other OECD country) making minimum wage is making 100K? Are you retarded? That's a rhetorical question btw.

And of course I'm not a chartered accountant. Figure that all by yourself? You don't become a designated accountant by getting a degree. Maybe 1/10000 accountants is making that much money. An accountant making tens of millions of dollars doing accounting work? LMAOOOO Where the hell are getting this bull shit from? Are you going to back your manure up or what? You're telling Haman that accountants make millions when even experienced guys in top 4 firms aren't making over 150K. You act like every single accountant, lawyer and doctor ends up running his own multinational firm or practice.



> I meant real law and accounting graduates.



loool there's no such a thing. To become a lawyer you have to pass the bar and have work experience. To become a CPA or a CA you have to pass 12 modules, even if you have a degree. After you pass those you have to be hired as a trainee and after 2.5 years you have to pass a bunch of exams. You don't become designated with a degree and simple graduation. You don't even know the basics and here you are telling people that accountants make tens of millions of dollars.

Babat does general labor aziz. I'm a technician making six figures in my early 20's. Don't patronize me. If accounting was gravy, I'd be doing that. You start out with a 40,000 dollar salary as a trainee in an auditing firm. After 3 years of experience and after you pass all your exams, then your salary doubles to around 80K. With 8 years of experience you can expect a touch over 100K. You also can't just open your own business willy nilly like it's a ghasabi. You need clients. That takes time. The vast majority of accountants that end up branching out, make partner. Again, that takes time. Even then they won't make more than 200K.

You must be a billionaire btw, eh Daneshmand? After all, it's super easy to be making 10 million dollars a year. I'm still contemplating how you calculated 100K a year form 7 bucks an hour. That takes some phd level theoretical physics and math. You're the "educated" guy I guess. Being "dast be dool" as an adult and a career student with nothing to show for it constitutes success I guess.

P.S. the presidential salary in the US is 400K. Obama must have took a wrong turn somewhere in life. After all there are hundreds of millions of Americans making trillions (let's ignore the fact that average income in the US is less than 40K, who needs facts).


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

اقایون یخورده ادب هم چیز خوبیه
والله , بالله صواب داره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Daneshmand @Abii Tnx guys , but was it really necessary to fight ?

Anyhow this is 2013 figure in US by MedScape :




1

Medscape: Medscape Access

Albate inam begam ke masalan General surgeon tooye iran be soorat mamooli 10-12K dar mah dar miare .

khob farghesh dar akhare saal ba yek amrikaee mishi hodoodan 30-40K ke kam nist vali khob kheyli ham ziad nist 

Bishtarin fargh to Cardio/neuro surgery va orthopedics hastesh .

Dar kol fekr konam beshe goft Compensation salaneye pezeshk haye amricaee hodood 30-50K bishtar az Irania hastesh .

Een dar sooratiye ke pezeshka taze daramadeshoon khoob nist tou amrica vali tooye Iran bishtarin pool ru pezeshka dar miaran .

alan hich Irani bejoz pezeshkaye motekhases mahi 12-15K dar nemiaran . hich ki .

@rmi5 @kollang @Serpentine 

can you guys walk me through Interstellar ? Dafuq did i just see ? 

i need to read books man , i really need to step up my reading . my only studies are recently limited to Medical shyte 

I really hate it when i don't know sth . ketab moarefi konin dar moredesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 @kollang @Serpentine
> 
> can you guys walk me through Interstellar ? Dafuq did i just see ?
> 
> i need to read books man , i really need to step up my reading . my only studies are recently limited to Medical shyte
> 
> I really hate it when i don't know sth . ketab moarefi konin dar moredesh



I have not seen this movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 In summary, except for @Abii's tone, what he says is correct, and @Daneshmand is giving false information. I guess he has never been in North America in his life.
PS. @Abii of course, there is no job in USA like selling metro tickets. at least I have not seen such people in multiple US cities that I have traveled to them.

@haman10 PS. some additional points:
1. for high salaries like 300k, one needs to pay around 30-40% tax (depending on the state he lives in), and doctors need to pay a huge money to insurance. The reason is that patient can easily sue the doctor, and insurance will receive some money from the doctor to higher advocates for taking care of court and paying fines in doctor's behalf. Another point is that you'll need to pay a big tuition to university and spend many years to become a doctor. So doctor's salaries should be higher to compensate for all of these things.



Daneshmand said:


> Well you are a foul mouthed, half educated guy. This is the second time, you have started to use your foul mouth (did your parents taught you to talk this way or your elder sis?), the previous time was when I was answering that fascist Markus on some thread and you came and started saying Iran suffers from blackouts. Well, the Iranians who live in Iran, know the truth so they can decide for themselves, what a big liar and self-hater you are.
> 
> On the issues your raised: First of all you are not a charted accountant. By your own admission you labor in oil industry doing some physical work. A charted accountant who runs his own firm can actually make more than millions of dollars per year. There are charted accountants who make tens of millions of dollars. Every one is not like you, doing manual labor in dirt. Some actually live off their brains.
> 
> By accounting and law, I did not mean the third grade, "occupational" colleges churning out "accounting assistants" and "para-legals". I meant real law and accounting graduates.
> 
> And my talk with Haman, was not about general public (you included). It was about the highly qualified people among them doctors (you not included). I was comparing these people. You obviously are among the the lower segments who play in dirt.
> 
> And this a metro ticket seller. He is the guy who stands and checks tickets at metro stations. Most make over 100k. Next time when you are passing through, ask the guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 ,
> 
> Do not listen to this jerk. He does not know what he is talking about. He is a jealous prick who wants to disappoint you because he himself has not been able to make it into academic world (like most self hating Iranians here, who are into dead end jobs with their pointless lives who then become real state agents). US takes in thousands of FMG's every year. Most make out ok. If you have 99 scores on step I and II, there is a high probability that you will get a good residency. If on the other hand, you are into research, you will have to do GRE, plus if you have published research, it will help even more. Do not let some jerk dishearten you. There are wonderful Iranian graduates who excel in West. Just because this jerk is not among them, does not mean you have no chance.
> 
> By the way, I know there are doctors in Iran who actually make very similar amounts to their American counterparts. Specially those who have specializations from Western countries, or those who are super-good at what they do.


*BS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 In summary, except for @Abii's tone, what he says is correct, and @Daneshmand is giving false information. I guess he has never been in North America in his life.
> PS. @Abii of course, there is no job in USA like selling metro tickets. at least I have not seen such people in multiple US cities that I have traveled to them.
> 
> @haman10 PS. some additional points:
> 1. for high salaries like 300k, one needs to pay around 30-40% tax (depending on the state he lives in), and doctors need to pay a huge money to insurance. The reason is that patient can easily sue the doctor, and insurance will receive some money from the doctor to higher advocates for taking care of court and paying fines in doctor's behalf. Another point is that you'll need to pay a big tuition to university and spend many years to become a doctor. So doctor's salaries should be higher to compensate for all of these things.
> 
> 
> *BS*



There is a job as mta ticket seller but it is probably only in NYC, yes these dudes do make over 100k gross but not initially. I know people who actually work behind the booth and they are not only not making minimum but most of them are grown men with families so if they were they wouldn't be able to afford anything. Also these jobs are hard to come by only opening up every couple of years and the benefits are good so when people get in they usually make a career out of it. 

@Abii is right about accountants only making around 40k, my sister is an accountant she makes more working private then if she had opened her own private firm which she openly states. Also many college students are business majors and later get their cpa license so the high amount of accountants makes it harder to find good paying work. 

He is wrong about private practice doctors though imo, my personal doctor is an Indian who recently went private and he tells me he makes more with his own practice also a Pakistani doctor I know makes so much money privately that he is personally opening a Pakistani community center on his own. So I think for doctors it depends on how you run your practicee the sharp doctors can and do make out big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

KingMamba said:


> There is a job as mta ticket seller but it is probably only in NYC, yes these dudes do make over 100k gross but not initially. I know people who actually work behind the booth and they are not only not making minimum but most of them are grown men with families so if they were they wouldn't be able to afford anything. Also these jobs are hard to come by only opening up every couple of years and the benefits are good so when people get in they usually make a career out of it.
> 
> @Abii is right about accountants only making around 40k, my sister is an accountant she makes more working private then if she had opened her own private firm which she openly states. Also many college students are business majors and later get their cpa license so the high amount of accountants makes it harder to find good paying work.
> 
> He is wrong about private practice doctors though imo, my personal doctor is an Indian who recently went private and he tells me he makes more with his own practice also a Pakistani doctor I know makes so much money privately that he is personally opening a Pakistani community center on his own. So I think for doctors it depends on how you run your practicee the sharp doctors can and do make out big.



I have not used subway system of NYC, but it was interesting to know that NYC is lagging behind other cities about these simple things. such jobs are really useless, and basically 2-3 ticket vending machines can easily do the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

rmi5 said:


> I have not used subway system of NYC, but it was interesting to know that NYC is lagging behind other cities about these simple things. such jobs are really useless, and basically 2-3 ticket vending machines can easily do the job.



We have booths with one guy working and three machines along with it. It has more to do with the amount of people using the subway and the fact that if the machines break down (which usually happens) there can be some live person around to help out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand @Abii Tnx guys , but was it really necessary to fight ?
> 
> Anyhow this is 2013 figure in US by MedScape :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Medscape: Medscape Access
> 
> Albate inam begam ke masalan General surgeon tooye iran be soorat mamooli 10-12K dar mah dar miare .
> 
> khob farghesh dar akhare saal ba yek amrikaee mishi hodoodan 30-40K ke kam nist vali khob kheyli ham ziad nist
> 
> Bishtarin fargh to Cardio/neuro surgery va orthopedics hastesh .
> 
> Dar kol fekr konam beshe goft Compensation salaneye pezeshk haye amricaee hodood 30-50K bishtar az Irania hastesh .
> 
> Een dar sooratiye ke pezeshka taze daramadeshoon khoob nist tou amrica vali tooye Iran bishtarin pool ru pezeshka dar miaran .
> 
> alan hich Irani bejoz pezeshkaye motekhases mahi 12-15K dar nemiaran . hich ki .
> 
> @rmi5 @kollang @Serpentine
> 
> can you guys walk me through Interstellar ? Dafuq did i just see ?
> 
> i need to read books man , i really need to step up my reading . my only studies are recently limited to Medical shyte
> 
> I really hate it when i don't know sth . ketab moarefi konin dar moredesh



As you can see, it was not me who started the fight. I am beyond these things. But when a dude, does attack, the he needs to be spanked. Anyways I put these retards from whom I have not seen one informative post, on my ignore list. No need to read their drivel.

Let me give an advice, if money is important for you. There are only two kinds of people, in the world. Those who make it and those who don't. If you want to be among those who made it, then you need to stop listening to those who don't. Ambition is everything. If you have the ambition, you will make it. If you listen to self-haters, you won't.



KingMamba said:


> Also many college students are business majors and later get their cpa license so the high amount of accountants makes it harder to find good paying work.



It depends on how good you are. That is not the point. There are always people who get left behind for one reason or another. I know an accountant with his own firm who makes over 40 million dollars a year. I guess it is all about whether you are interested to analyse the bottom of the barrel or the top of the barrel. I prefer the top.

@haman10 ,

These are the kind of people among Iranians, whom you do not want to associate with, they are self hating with pointless lives:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Dast be dool joone aziz, please share with us how you've made your billions and your life experiences. Your idea of success is living with your parents and going to college. And so far you've told the forum that you lived in Pakistan and nothing more than that. Yet, here you are telling Haman that an accountant can make tens of millions of dollars when you don't even know the process to becoming a designated accountant. You say 6 figure jobs are everywhere in the US when the average personal income in the US is around 50K, and that's highly inflated due to insane compensation for the high earners. In reality, middle income earners in the US are only making 30-40k a year on average and that's gross income, not net.

I told @haman10 that his medical degree will not be accepted here and that he'll have to get re-certified. He can go ahead and verify what I said. I never said he shouldn't try to come to the West. That's his choice. Doctors make a lot of money in Iran and for a guy that doesn't hate the government and its policies, it makes little sense to live on dry bread and potatoes till he's in his 30's before he starts making money, when he likes living in Iran to begin with.

As RMI and Kingmamba also said, all your posts have been bs. Show some proof that you're a multi-millionaire or a billionaire and that you lived in North America for extended periods of time. Because everything you're writing here is grade A manure.



rmi5 said:


> I have not seen this movie.


You should man. One of the best movies I've seen in the past decade. If you can, don't download it. Find a theater with HD screens and watch it there. I don't know what the American version to Ultra AVX cinemas would be (probably the same). Find one and watch it there. For you "science" major guys it would be even more fun.



haman10 said:


> @rmi5 @kollang @Serpentine
> 
> can you guys walk me through Interstellar ? Dafuq did i just see ?
> 
> i need to read books man , i really need to step up my reading . my only studies are recently limited to Medical shyte
> 
> I really hate it when i don't know sth . ketab moarefi konin dar moredesh


Watch this. They explain some of the theories behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Dast be dool joone aziz, please share with us how you've made your billions and your life experiences. Your idea of success is living with your parents and going to college. And so far you've told the forum that you lived in Pakistan and nothing more than that. Yet, here you are telling Haman that an accountant can make tens of millions of dollars when you don't even know the process to becoming a designated accountant. You say 6 figure jobs are everywhere in the US when the average personal income in the US is around 50K, and that's highly inflated due to insane compensation for the high earners. In reality, middle income earners in the US are only making 30-40k a year on average and that's gross income, not net.
> 
> I told @haman10 that his medical degree will not be accepted here and that he'll have to get re-certified. He can go ahead and verify what I said. I never said he shouldn't try to come to the West. That's his choice. Doctors make a lot of money in Iran and for a guy that doesn't hate the government and its policies, it makes little sense to live on dry bread and potatoes till he's in his 30's before he starts making money, when he likes living in Iran to begin with.
> 
> As RMI and Kingmamba also said, all your posts have been bs. Show some proof that you're a multi-millionaire or a billionaire and that you lived in North America for extended periods of time. Because everything you're writing here is grade A manure.
> 
> 
> You should man. One of the best movies I've seen in the past decade. If you can, don't download it. Find a theater with HD screens and watch it there. I don't know what the American version to Ultra AVX cinemas would be (probably the same). Find one and watch it there. For you "science" major guys it would be even more fun.
> 
> 
> Watch this. They explain some of the theories behind it.



Ignore that Daneshmand guy. I bet he has never step foot everywhere except for Iran and Iran's neighbors like Dubai, and Pakistan, while pretends to know more about North America than people who actually live here. As long as he keeps his mouth shut, I have no problem with that, but I felt responsible to reply, when he was giving misinformation to @haman10 for nth time.
As far as @haman10 is concerned, as you mentioned, He will need to take some certificates again, which takes a few years to be fully accomplished. That's what I have personally heard from a few Iranian doctors who live here. IMHO, if you are from medical major and are OK with social and political status of Iran, and if you can attend your "Dore takhassos", you would have no reason to come to west. That's different for science and engineering students because of tons of reasons which is why there are more Iranian engineers coming to west than medical doctors. In summary, @haman10 instead of listening to what every "Khaaliband e Bachche por-rou" is saying, try to do some research on your own about such important topics before making any decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@uratM come here.

Chat a little bit with our Iranian friends....talk with @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uratM

nema problema They ar muslims too.


----------



## -SINAN-

uratM said:


> nema problema They ar muslims too.


Haman is a doctor like you....tell him about your rifle project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uratM

dude i have a rifle project that is both bolt action and semi automatic mechanism derived from svd. I will not givee details i must be sure there is not any crusaders around.

Think a bit accuracy increase will be because of this mechannism a few 50 meteers more will it be usefull?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@Sinan 
Check this out. I'm only 2 minutes in, but so far so good. Your wife into EDM too by any chance? Probably not eh? lol


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


>


Lol, i'm listening this everyday in the office..  Maybe coworkers will be annoyed again. 

In this summer, i was listening the nasheeds like these...in the office all the day long;










Oneday one of my coworkers snapped and said "Sinan, i really don't like these songs...i hate them...i hate them to the guts... don't play them anymore ok ? "....   

I said, okay bro, wished you said this to me some days ago and you wouldn't have to endure. 



Abii said:


> @Sinan
> Check this out. I'm only 2 minutes in, but so far so good.


This one is particularly good...it may replace my Hardwell CD in the car which i play all the time..... 



Abii said:


> Your wife into EDM too by any chance? Probably not eh? lol


Nahh...she likes more soft stuff like this. (and she is still fiancee, not wife yet.  )





[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Lol, i'm listening this everyday in the office..  Maybe coworkers will be annoyed again.
> 
> In this summer, i was listening the nasheeds like these...in the office all the day long;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oneday one of my coworkers snapped and said "Sinan, i really don't like these songs...i hate them...i hate them to the guts... don't play them anymore ok ? "....
> 
> I said, okay bro, wished you said this to me some days ago and you wouldn't have to endure.
> 
> 
> This one is particularly good...it may replace my Hardwell CD in the car which i play all the time.....
> 
> 
> Nahh...she likes more soft stuff like this. (and she is still fiancee, not wife yet.  )



lmao at those nasheeds, w/ever nasheed is lol



I agree with your coworker. I'm shocked that poor mofo lasted as long as he did. I would've smashed a keyboard in your skull after the first 10 seconds 

I just downloaded this from kickass.to: Tomorrowland Music Will Unite Us Forever (2014). It's a 3 CD mix. Looks great. Don't bother downloading that youtube video. Download this one instead.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> lmao at those nasheeds, w/ever nasheed is lol
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your coworker. I'm shocked that poor mofo lasted as long as he did. I would've smashed a keyboard in your skull after the first 10 seconds



I really like those nasheed.  But, can't play them anymore in the office...when i play in the home and if fiancee hears it over the phone...she says "why are you listening to ISIS songs..." ... i'm trying to explain it's not related with Jihadists, it's just a song but she doesn't listens to me 


Abii said:


> I just downloaded this from kickass.to: Tomorrowland Music Will Unite Us Forever (2014). It's a 3 CD mix. Looks great. Don't bother downloading that youtube video. Download this one instead.


Donwloaded it now...  Thx.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> I really like those nasheed.  But, can't play them anymore in the office...when i play in the home and if fiancee hears it over the phone...she says "why are you listening to ISIS songs..." ... i'm trying to explain it's not related with Jihadists, it's just a song but she doesn't listens
> 
> Donwloaded it now...  Thx.


She's right.That's ISIS music lol. I just had an image of you two in bed and you trying to get some action. You start playing some music and that shit comes on. Instant breakup. haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@haman10 answer his question.... he is serious. Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1424

Why do you silent treat your Muslim brother. He will be sad.


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> There is a job as mta ticket seller but it is probably only in NYC, yes these dudes do make over 100k gross but not initially. I know people who actually work behind the booth and they are not only not making minimum but most of them are grown men with families so if they were they wouldn't be able to afford anything. Also these jobs are hard to come by only opening up every couple of years and the benefits are good so when people get in they usually make a career out of it.
> 
> @Abii is right about accountants only making around 40k, my sister is an accountant she makes more working private then if she had opened her own private firm which she openly states. Also many college students are business majors and later get their cpa license so the high amount of accountants makes it harder to find good paying work.
> 
> He is wrong about private practice doctors though imo, *my personal doctor is an Indian *who recently went private and he tells me he makes more with his own practice also a Pakistani doctor I know makes so much money privately that he is personally opening a Pakistani community center on his own. So I think for doctors it depends on how you run your practicee the sharp doctors can and do make out big.



It's kind if weird that way. I know an indian doctor who is a keralite who gets most patients from my community LOL.

I recently went to one and gave me a discount of $20 of consultation fees. Almost every keralite family I know has a person working as a nurse for some reason 

@KingMamba how are you btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> if i eat alphabet soup , i shit better and more sophisticated arguments than you .
> 
> be sure about that hamster .



Like your Mullah brothers, you are fond of speaking non-sense.....


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Like your Mullah brothers, you are fond of speaking non-sense.....




kermet khabid ?


----------



## Chronos

@rmi5 @Militant Atheist

how are you guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> kermet khabid ?



Same to you too.


----------



## Chronos

Sinan said:


> Same to you too.



it's strange, but I swear I saw you getting banned weeks ago.

I apologise if it is not true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Chronos said:


> it's strange, but I swear I saw you getting banned weeks ago.
> 
> I apologise if it is not true.



Yeap, i was doing advertisement... 

@uratM you see how haman attacked me out of no where right ??? Mullah Acems are like this, you can never trust them. But there are very good Iranians too, you will come to know them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

xenon54 said:


> The worst part is to finish this game the first time, you almost wish it would never end, i was so sad when i finished it.
> But i played it 4-5 times with different difficulty levels, try grounded mode, it will be a pain in azz but its so satisfactory once you finish in this level.
> 
> 
> 
> Says it all.



I cry everytiem.

but seriously, I played it at a friend's house, and it was like watching a really well done movie. excellent experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Chronos said:


> I cry everytiem.
> 
> but seriously, I played it at a friend's house, and it was like watching a really well done movie. excellent experience.


I have PC and there is no PC version .

really sucks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> I have PC and there is no PC version .
> 
> really sucks



hey bro. Yeah, the big gaming companies are focused on the consoles. You know, because money.

I have to say, being an Indian this week is pretty bad. All of those unfortunate and tragic stories coming out of India.

I should be caring more about the female victims, but sometimes comments infuriates me.

and it makes me feel bad because then I thin I am caring more about India's image than the victims of sexual violence 

@haman10 you know what's funny, I think I saw a haman10 in youtube and I saw that guy owning a youtube commenter from U.S. I think.

I can't think of the video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Chronos said:


> hey bro. Yeah, the big gaming companies are focused on the consoles. You know, because money.
> 
> I have to say, being an Indian this week is pretty bad. All of those unfortunate and tragic stories coming out of India.
> 
> I should be caring more about the female victims, but sometimes comments infuriates me.
> 
> and it makes me feel bad because then I thin I am caring more about India's image than the victims of sexual violence
> 
> @haman10 you know what's funny, I think I saw a haman10 in youtube and I saw that guy owning a youtube commenter from U.S. I think.
> 
> I can't think of the video


Hi bro .

Yeah i know , i donno why in hell that dude chose haman10 as his youtube account , but what i know he definitely prevented me from choosing it 

Long time no see BTW , whats up ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

haman10 said:


> Hi bro .
> 
> Yeah i know , i donno why in hell that dude chose haman10 as his youtube account , but what i know he definitely prevented me from choosing it
> 
> *Long time no see BTW , whats up *?



last year of university this year. hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Chronos said:


> last year of university this year. hopefully


congrats kiwi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Chronos said:


> @rmi5 @Militant Atheist
> 
> how are you guys?


Hi 
I am fine. How are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Hi
> I am fine. How are you?


he is ravi nair . changed his username

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> he is ravi nair . changed his username


Yeah, I know. I figured it out from his flags

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> he is ravi nair . changed his username


Why didn't you talk with uratM.....my plan has failed.  You might cured the guy.

None the less, he got banned anyways.


----------



## Chronos

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, I know. I figured it out from his flags



Damn. haman got banned.

Doing fine bro. I was just checking if my Iranian bros are doing well. As well as my turkish bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Chronos said:


> It's kind if weird that way. I know an indian doctor who is a keralite who gets most patients from my community LOL.
> 
> I recently went to one and gave me a discount of $20 of consultation fees. Almost every keralite family I know has a person working as a nurse for some reason
> 
> @KingMamba how are you btw.



Good man hbu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> Good man hbu?



university ends this year.

then, it is onto the real world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Chronos said:


> university ends this year.
> 
> then, it is onto the real world.



Oh yeah which degree you finishing up? I got a semester left for my BA then law school probably.


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> Oh yeah which degree you finishing up? I got a semester left for my BA then law school probably.



Marketing. Business degree.

I did not have an aptitude for engineering, medicine or the sciences like my fellow South Indian nerds, so I took a course which every young person with particularly no aim in life takes.

A business degree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Chronos said:


> Marketing. Business degree.
> 
> I did not have an aptitude for engineering, medicine or the sciences like my fellow South Indian nerds, so I took a course which every young person with particularly no aim in life takes.
> 
> A business degree.



Business degree still has its worth, the worst degrees are history, art, or  gender studies .


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> Business degree still has its worth, the worst degrees are history, art, or  gender studies .



One good thing about New Zealand is that the tuition fees here don't have you indebted for life.

Downside is more students doing B.S. degrees.

If you want to make money, Australia is the way to go.

One thing I like about New Zealand are the people, the lifestyle and how easy going every thing is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Chronos said:


> One good thing about New Zealand is that the tuition fees here don't have you indebted for life.
> 
> Downside is more students doing B.S. degrees.
> 
> If you want to make money, Australia is the way to go.
> 
> One thing I like about New Zealand are the people, the lifestyle and how easy going every thing is.



I will never go anywhere near Australia it is too femenized for me.  As for tuition fees even over here if you are smart you can get your bachelors without being in debt, only dumb asses take out loans to get their bachelors from big private colleges and then spend the rest of their lives paying shit off. You see you need to cut costs until you go to either graduates school or med school/ law school. For example I got accepted in two ivy leagues for my bachelors, cornell and columbia but neither would give me a full scholarship so I was like **** that. Also cornell did not have any subject I was interest in whereas columbia wanted me to transfer to their general studies program. I was like nah, I am not taking out no loan for my BA for a degree I have no interest in, I rather reapply to Columbia or Harvard law after I have my BA and then if I need to take out the loan. Other idiots just jump at the opportunity based on name value and end up in debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

KingMamba said:


> I will never go anywhere near Australia it is too femenized for me.  As for tuition fees even over here if you are smart you can get your bachelors without being in debt, only dumb asses take out loans to get their bachelors from big private colleges and then spend the rest of their lives paying shit off. You see you need to cut costs until you go to either graduates school or med school/ law school. *For example I got accepted in two ivy leagues for my bachelors, cornell and columbia but neither would give me a full scholarship so I was like **** that.* Also cornell did not have any subject I was interest in whereas columbia wanted me to transfer to their general studies program. I was like nah, I am not taking out no loan for my BA for a degree I have no interest in, I rather reapply to Columbia or Harvard law after I have my BA and then if I need to take out the loan. Other idiots just jump at the opportunity based on name value and end up in debt.



wow.

I just realised how much of an under achiever I am. 

see you around Kingmamba.


----------



## KingMamba

Chronos said:


> wow.
> 
> I just realised how much of an under achiever I am.
> 
> see you around Kingmamba.



I am a fellow under achiever don't worry. Take care mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba said:


> I am a fellow under achiever don't worry. Take care mate.





Chronos said:


> wow.
> 
> I just realised how much of an under achiever I am.
> 
> see you around Kingmamba.



fuk we are all in the same boat . 

*Happy nowruz farsis...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## telkon

this is officially my first post in iran related thread in the pdf. @rmi5 how are you mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

telkon said:


> this is officially my first post in iran related thread in the pdf. @rmi5 how are you mate?


Hi bro, I am fine. How are you?


----------



## telkon

rmi5 said:


> Hi bro, I am fine. How are you?



fine bro, thanks. been busy. got some laziness window between tasks, so now i'm fiddle-faddling, sleeping, gaming LOL decided to lark around in pdf btw, what happened to your elite status? i think your post number was around 7k (and i think my post number was around 800).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

telkon said:


> fine bro, thanks. been busy. got some laziness window between tasks, so now i'm fiddle-faddling, sleeping, gaming LOL decided to lark around in pdf



LOL, That's so good to have some good pass time from time to time. I usually watch movies or gather with friends and go to some short vacation.  I also need some serious refreshment.
 Then run from PDF. It has been literally the WWII of troll wars in these days  Turks, Iranians, and Arabs are all on each others throats


----------



## telkon

rmi5 said:


> LOL, That's so good to have some good pass time from time to time. I usually watch movies or gather with friends and go to some short vacation.  I also need some serious refreshment.
> Then run from PDF. It has been literally the WWII of troll wars in these days  Turks, Iranians, and Arabs are all on each others throats



i hate traveling so my sense of relaxing is gaming, watching movies and sleeping  then pause pdf and go ice fishing. i hear nowadays usa has some major dick-freezing colds 
when i see haman10 in turkish section, i know that he had some fight with sinan or turar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

telkon said:


> i hate traveling so my sense of relaxing is gaming, watching movies and sleeping  then pause pdf and go ice fishing. i hear nowadays usa has some major dick-freezing colds
> when i see haman10 in turkish section, i know that he had some fight with sinan or turar



Yeah, this winter was really cold. I was literally feeling that my Air-Conditioning is dying to keep home warm.  My electric bills was also making record high. 
Ice Fishing? that sounds really cool. I am seriously interested to give it a try.
LOL, yeah, everyone like haman, sinan, turar, some new Iranian and turk members were all fighting each other. There is also a new saudi guy, Rakan or (Rakan.sa?) as well.

@telkon BTW, I remembered that I have an important question. Do you know Syriac-Aramic languages?


----------



## telkon

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, this winter was really cold. I was literally feeling that my Air-Conditioning is dying to keep home warm.  My electric bills was also making record high.
> Ice Fishing? that sounds really cool. I am seriously interested to give it a try.
> LOL, yeah, everyone like haman, sinan, turar, some new Iranian and turk members were all fighting each other. There is also a new saudi guy, Rakan or (Rakan.sa?) as well.
> 
> @telkon BTW, I remembered that I have an important question. Do you know Syriac-Aramic languages?



same here. my gas bill was through the roof :S and yes, ice fishing is good, did some when i was living in the village  saudi means al-hasani for me, with his "beautiful, 500 million arab, oldest, greatest semitic" LOL. i value my psychological well-being to get involved in troll wars 
i studied those languages long time ago (like 8-9 years, maybe more) so i don't remember much. tbh, i never learn a language in-depth, life is too short for that  what's the case with syriac?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

telkon said:


> same here. my gas bill was through the roof :S and yes, ice fishing is good, did some when i was living in the village  saudi means al-hasani for me, with his "beautiful, 500 million arab, oldest, greatest semitic" LOL. i value my psychological well-being to get involved in troll wars
> i studied those languages long time ago (like 8-9 years, maybe more) so i don't remember much. tbh, i never learn a language in-depth, life is too short for that  what's the case with syriac?



LOL  Yeah, this new guy in a way looks like our ancient semitic Al-Hasani. You are doing the best that don't involve yourself in troll wars.
If you remember, studying history of religions and also Near-Eastern history are two of the most interesting topics for me. I wanted to start reading a book called syriac-aramaic origin of quran. Have you read the book? Do you have any opinions about it? I wanted to start deeply read the book. Also, can you suggest some books about the near-eastern history in the time interval of 3000 BCE up to islamic era(600 CE)? I have read some books which were mostly written or translated to Farsi, but I want to read more books preferably available in English language.


----------



## telkon

rmi5 said:


> LOL  Yeah, this new guy in a way looks like our ancient semitic Al-Hasani. You are doing the best that don't involve yourself in troll wars.
> If you remember, studying history of religions and also Near-Eastern history are two of the most interesting topics for me. I wanted to start reading a book called syriac-aramaic origin of quran. Have you read the book? Do you have any opinions about it? I wanted to start deeply read the book. Also, can you suggest some books about the near-eastern history in the time interval of 3000 BCE up to islamic era(600 CE)? I have read some books which were mostly written or translated to Farsi, but I want to read more books preferably available in English language.



bro, i fell asleep  sorry bro, didn't read that. well, while i was in uni, we didn't read many books per se LOL. it was compulsory for us to take classes from hittitology and archaeology (archeo of old, middle, neo-assyria, babylonia, akkad, glyptics/cylinder seals, prehistorical archeo of near east) and we learned a lot about history of the region from these classes. and we had a lot of classes like texts/letters of specific periods where our teachers (two of them are the guys who excavate and read cuneiform tablets from kültepe/kanesh Kültepe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) would tell us details you won't find in any source. for you i can recommend s. noah cramer's history begins at sumer (which has a huge "for further reading" part in the end) and the cambridge ancient history series. oxford also has good books on the subject and i had a list of books from their publishing house but couldn't find it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

telkon said:


> bro, i fell asleep  sorry bro, didn't read that. well, while i was in uni, we didn't read many books per se LOL. it was compulsory for us to take classes from hittitology and archaeology (archeo of old, middle, neo-assyria, babylonia, akkad, glyptics/cylinder seals, prehistorical archeo of near east) and we learned a lot about history of the region from these classes. and we had a lot of classes like texts/letters of specific periods where our teachers (two of them are the guys who excavate and read cuneiform tablets from kültepe/kanesh Kültepe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) would tell us details you won't find in any source. for you i can recommend s. noah cramer's history begins at sumer (which has a huge "for further reading" part in the end) and the cambridge ancient history series. oxford also has good books on the subject and i had a list of books from their publishing house but couldn't find it now.


Thank you very much


----------



## -SINAN-

Spoiler: Proof of Turkey supporting ISIS....:(

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## telkon

rmi5 said:


> Thank you very much


oh i forgot these new (after 2000) books: "the anchor dictionary of bible", "magic and ritual in the ancient world", "ancient world online (AWOL, online blog with shitload of info)" "ancient mesopotamia a new perspective", _"_canaanite myth and hebrew epic".



Sinan said:


> Spoiler: Proof of Turkey supporting ISIS....:(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 204201

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Spoiler: Proof of Turkey supporting ISIS....:(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 204201


Im quite sure the right one tastes like crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 @Militant Atheist @New 
So I just watched The Hunger Games again (first one). It always reminds me of growing up in Iran and the school I went to. You guys should watch the series and tell me what you think lol

The third one is actually my favorite so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> It always reminds me of growing up in Iran and the school


Lol, the school days, such a dark era.
I've heard about the movie so many times, but yet to watch it.
Gonna put it on the watch list, but the list has gone too far. I think I need a year of some 30 hours long days to watch them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @New
> So I just watched The Hunger Games again (first one). It always reminds me of growing up in Iran and the school I went to. You guys should watch the series and tell me what you think lol
> 
> The third one is actually my favorite so far.


I never liked Hunger Game, it's a feministic propaganda.


----------



## raptor22

@Abii @New
@Serpentine @Daneshmand @SOHEIL
Anyone knows what time +2cmt is?


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> @Abii @New
> @Serpentine @Daneshmand @SOHEIL
> Anyone knows what time +2cmt is?



That would be time zone -4:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> That would be time zone 4:



Thx yes it gotta be about Finland but what does it stand for? central .............. timezone

and meanwhile Finland isn't in this timezone


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> Thx yes it gotta be about Finland but what does it stand for?



Central Standard Time. Central Mean Time. Central Time Zone. Any one of them.

Finland is actually +2. If you had that in mind, then it must be misspelled. It is not CMT but GMT which stands for Greenwich Mean Time. Though, nowadays this has been replaced by Universal Mean Time or Coordinated Universal Time (UTC).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> Central Standard Time. Central Mean Time. Central Time Zone. Any one of them.
> 
> Finland is actually +2. If you had that in mind, then it must be misspelled. It is not CMT but GMT which stands for Greenwich Mean Time. Though, nowadays this has been replaced by Universal Mean Time or Coordinated Universal Time (UTC).


khob mishe saat chand farda?


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> khob mishe saat chand farda?


Ageh manzooret beh IRST hast, in misheh IRST-1.5

Ya'ani inkeh har saati to Iran hast azash 1 saat o neem menha kon in misheh GMT+2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> Ageh manzooret beh IRST hast, in misheh IRST-1.5
> 
> Ya'ani inkeh har saati to Iran hast azash 1 saat o neem menha kon in misheh GMT+2.


 akhe moshkel man ham hamine taraf gofte saat +2cmt bia ro net ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> akhe moshkel man ham hamine taraf gofte saat +2cmt bia ro net ...



Taraf kojaie? Ageh Amrikaie manzooresh Central Time hastesh. Keh in misheh IRST-7.5

Ageh Oropaie, misheh IRST-1.5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> Taraf kojaie? Ageh Amrikaie manzooresh Central Time hastesh. Keh in misheh IRST-7.5
> 
> Ageh Oropaie, misheh IRST-1.5



Hamoon -1.5 ke oropast , dasett dard nakone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> I never liked Hunger Game, it's a feministic propaganda.


Why? Because it has a strong female character? There's nothing wrong with that. They don't try to give her male attributes. The character is very feminine, but she just happens to be the protagonist. You're looking too much into it IMO.


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Why? Because it has a strong female character? There's nothing wrong with that. They don't try to give her male attributes. The character is very feminine, but she just happens to be the protagonist. You're looking too much into it IMO.


No, it's much more than that. I would require keyboard to explain it. In any case if you're interested you could look it up online. 

Frozen and Hunger Games are example of products that target men, but it goes beyond that. Men are generally depicted as stupid that are often outsmarted by women and children.


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

haman10 said:


> can you guys walk me through Interstellar ?



Interstellar is complicated sci-fi movie. I also need to see it second time to fully understand all the concepts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Interstellar is complicated sci-fi movie. I also need to see it second time to fully understand all the concepts.



I think this movie is best watched twice for most


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Why? Because it has a strong female character? There's nothing wrong with that. They don't try to give her male attributes. The character is very feminine, but she just happens to be the protagonist. You're looking too much into it IMO.


Most people i know dont like The Hunger Games but i liked it, have seen the first two, gonna download the third one once aviable in HD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

xenon54 said:


> Most people i know dont like The Hunger Games but i liked it, have seen the first two, gonna download the third one once aviable in HD.


I'm not expecting 3rd to be as good as previous 2s. You watch on pc or what?


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Most people i know dont like The Hunger Games but i liked it, have seen the first two, gonna download the third one once aviable in HD.


I don't know why so many guys have issues with a leading female character. I really don't get it. They don't even try to go all feminazi about it nor do they make men look stupid. It doesn't even touch on gender roles. I don't understand why people are bringing it up.

For me personally it reminds me of my childhood for some odd reason and memory of a certain individual that I'd like to one day personally punch in the face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> I don't know why so many guys have issues with a leading female character. I really don't get it. They don't even try to go all feminazi about it nor do they make men look stupid. It doesn't even touch on gender roles. I don't understand why people are bringing it up.
> 
> For me personally it reminds me of my childhood for some odd reason and memory of a certain individual that I'd like to one day personally punch in the face.



come on man, hunger games is full of evil weak men (that beta or whatever the **** and president snow) and badass women. even in harry potter men were depicted as retards, despite that i stll like hp


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I don't know why so many guys have issues with a leading female character. I really don't get it. They don't even try to go all feminazi about it nor do they make men look stupid. It doesn't even touch on gender roles. I don't understand why people are bringing it up.
> _*
> For me personally it reminds me of my childhood for some odd reason and memory of a certain individual that I'd like to one day personally punch in the face.*_





I have not watched these Hunger Games neither the one that @haman10 suggested, Interstellar.
If the movie that you suggested is feministic as @Militant Atheist said, I would stop watching it immediately. I despise liberal or feministic BS media, and propaganda.  I am inherently sensitive about these stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> I have not watched these Hunger Games neither the one that @haman10 suggested, Interstellar.
> If the movie that you suggested is feministic as @Militant Atheist said, I would stop watching it immediately. I despise liberal or feministic BS media, and propaganda.  I am inherently sensitive about these stuff.



Yeah man, women want to go against the biology and challenge male superiority in all aspects. We do have higher intelligence and we are superior physically on average. Women already have it too easy, I had to work to get to where I am, unlike a woman who could sleep her way up I had to work hard for my money.

@rmi5 Now you see why I have issues with women?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Yeah man, women want to go against the biology and challenge male superiority in all aspects. We do have higher intelligence and we are superior physically on average. Women already have it too easy, I had to work to get to where I am, unlike a woman who could sleep her way up I had to work hard for my money.



 those are too strong words, but you are right in some cases. I personally know a researcher from our department who just literally slept once with someone and got a very good job with very good salary exactly at the next day. She was not feeling bad/ashamed/... either and felt proud and successful instead 



Militant Atheist said:


> Now you see why I have issues with women?



To be honest, I don't care that much about women using such "techniques"/"privileges". Every one has his/her own talents   But, the point is that in contrast to all of these points, no men would prefer to be born as a women, while the reverse is not true. That's what I have seen in any polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> those are too strong words, but you are right in some cases. I personally know a researcher from our department who just literally slept once with someone and got a very good job with very good salary exactly at the next day. She was not feeling bad/ashamed/... either and felt proud and successful instead



I saw many women like the woman you described when I was studying. I see them do the same shit where I work.



rmi5 said:


> To be honest, I don't care that much about women using such "techniques"/"privileges". Every one has his/her own talents   But, the point is that in contrast to all of these points, no men would prefer to be born as a women, while the reverse is not true. That's what I have seen in any polls.



I agree with you there, but the issue is that they **** up by making wrong decisions and all of a sudden its the mens problem that they fucked up by fucking deadbeat fucks and getting pregnant by them. Why should my taxes go to single moms who are too dumb to make the right decisions and stop fucking everything that moves?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Yeah man, women want to go against the biology and challenge male superiority in all aspects. We do have higher intelligence and we are superior physically on average. Women already have it too easy, I had to work to get to where I am, unlike a woman who could sleep her way up I had to work hard for my money.
> 
> @rmi5 Now you see why I have issues with women?


Men and women are the same man. That's a very bad attitude to have. You won't have healthy relationships with that attitude.

A man with a killer body and a nice face can easily do what you described, and they do. You have to see both sides of the coin. It also takes two to tango. If a man in a position of power or a man with lots of money wants to use his money or power to get sex, then he's getting something and in return he'll give something the other side wants.

Women don't have it easy. You're saying that, because you're looking at it from a sexual angle. You think just because a man has to fight to get sex and love and attention and women can just choose who to love, then they have it easier in all aspects of life. If that makes you angry, then you're also "going against biology" are you not? After all, traditional male roles ask of us to fight and take what we find desirable and beat other men for it in any way we can and that's just how it must be.

Personally I don't believe in that nonsense. Then again, I've never been attracted to women with classic feminine traits. I literally have no emotional or sexual desire to be with a weak woman. I can't understand why any man would desire that, I really can't understand it. To claim that a protagonist like Katniss Everdeen is a tool for feminism b/c she doesn't fit the stereotype you have of women is a self fulfilling prophecy where you expect women to have certain traits and you'll just end up throwing those traits on your future off springs. The weak woman in need of rescue is simply a social construct from a time when women didn't work and had no money. That era is gone. In Northern European countries like Denmark, traditional gender differences are almost non existent and it's no wonder that Scandinavian countries are the most equal when we look at gender gaps in different areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 @Abii @Militant Atheist 
I finally watched Interstellar. Feel free to ask any scientific questions about the movie.
My opinion is that it's definitely better than typical "aab dough khiyaari" movies of these days, but, it's not that much good either. It obviously has tons of scientific mistakes, but I would not blame that because what is important and expected is having a nice interesting script, and having a good director, and engaging some scientific principles, and make common "Gaagoul" people interested in science and technology, instead of "Justin Bieber's ***". In this sense, the movie is a successful one.



Abii said:


> Men and women are the same man. That's a very bad attitude to have. You won't have healthy relationships with that attitude.
> 
> A man with a killer body and a nice face can easily do what you described, and they do. You have to see both sides of the coin. It also takes two to tango. If a man in a position of power or a man with lots of money wants to use his money or power to get sex, then he's getting something and in return he'll give something the other side wants.
> 
> Women don't have it easy. You're saying that, because you're looking at it from a sexual angle. You think just because a man has to fight to get sex and love and attention and women can just choose who to love, then they have it easier in all aspects of life. If that makes you angry, then you're also "going against biology" are you not? After all, traditional male roles ask of us to fight and take what we find desirable and beat other men for it in any way we can and that's just how it must be.
> 
> Personally I don't believe in that nonsense. Then again, I've never been attracted to women with classic feminine traits. I literally have no emotional or sexual desire to be with a weak woman. I can't understand why any man would desire that, I really can't understand it. To claim that a protagonist like Katniss Everdeen is a tool for feminism b/c she doesn't fit the stereotype you have of women is a self fulfilling prophecy where you expect women to have certain traits and you'll just end up throwing those traits on your future off springs. The weak woman in need of rescue is simply a social construct from a time when women didn't work and had no money. That era is gone. In Northern European countries like Denmark, traditional gender differences are almost non existent and it's no wonder that Scandinavian countries are the most equal when we look at gender gaps in different areas.



Men and women are not equal. They have big differences in both individual level and on their average. What should be equal is their overall rights. The nature is built upon differences Abii jan, not equalities, whether we like it or not. The whole nature evolves on the surviving of stronger, and removal of weaker. It is said that 2/3 of creatures need to kill another creature to survive each day. There is no equality in this universe. So, concept of power and using power for survival(which can be defined in different levels from basic physical survival to the feeling the need to improve social classes, ...) is developed in our genes. 
Women have a power in sex, which is coming from being the one who chooses between males who fight for her. Women know it and deliberately/undeliberately use this power in an ultimate extent in many/most cases. Unlike the romantic perception that we, Iranian men, in general have about women, women's mind don't work like this. Their mind works totally on cost/benefit logic which is the evolutionary logic. As an example, Presence of a stronger interested male will make 90%+ married women to leave the husband. That's against what men think, but that's the reality. There is a plan in "Eyes Wide Shut" of Kubrik which artistically talks about this.
But, the story does not end here. Man also have many powers from basic Physical power to financial power to decision making abilities, ... over all, men have more power than women. That's not fair, but it's how the nature works or has worked so far. As a result, every polls show that no men would prefer to be born as a women, while the reverse is not true. I have seen polls with 100k~200k participants that confirm this! That's why @Militant Atheist should not be much sad!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> I don't know why so many guys have issues with a leading female character. I really don't get it. They don't even try to go all feminazi about it nor do they make men look stupid. It doesn't even touch on gender roles. I don't understand why people are bringing it up.
> 
> For me personally it reminds me of my childhood for some odd reason and memory of a certain individual that I'd like to one day personally punch in the face.


I don't have a problem with the female character but with the movie itself....it's girlish.. all about emotions, feelings and stuff like that but no action... 

My fav movie is black hawk down..War Film + No female....


----------



## Serpentine

I asked @Horus to re-transfer this thread to this section and he kindly did, so it'd be both a place for chit chat and a place to transfer sub forum's off topic discussions. Besides, moderation of the thread would be easier too.

@kollang @ResurgentIran @haman10 @rmi5 @Abii @Daneshmand @rahi2357 others.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

IrbiS said:


> I'm not expecting 3rd to be as good as previous 2s. You watch on pc or what?


Well Abii said third one is the best so far, and no i dont watch it at pc, just download it, copy it to stick and watch at TV with friends. 



Sinan said:


> I don't have a problem with the female character but with the movie itself....it's girlish.. all about emotions, feelings and stuff like that but no action...
> 
> My fav movie is black hawk down..War Film + No female....


Black Hawk Down is great, i usually get bored early when the action scenes are too long/repetitive but this one is just too well made. 



Serpentine said:


> I asked @Horus to re-transfer this thread to this section and he kindly did, so it'd be both a place for chit chat and a place to transfer sub forum's off topic discussions. Besides, moderation of the thread would be easier too.


I got around 500 posts back, seems like i had around 1000 posts in Cay Bahcesi and 500 here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

xenon54 said:


> Well Abii said third one is the best so far, and no i dont watch it at pc, just download it, copy it to stick and watch at TV with friends.
> 
> 
> Black Hawk Down is great, i usually get bored early when the action scenes are too long/repetitive but this one is just too well made.


We'll see. Asked because it's available in 720 and 1080 too I think. didn't check 3d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Well Abii said third one is the best so far, and no i dont watch it at pc, just download it, copy it to stick and watch at TV with friends.
> 
> 
> Black Hawk Down is great, i usually get bored early when the action scenes are too long/repetitive but this one is just too well made.
> 
> 
> I got around 500 posts back, seems like i had around 1000 posts in Cay Bahcesi and 500 here.


Most people actually think the 3rd one is the worst yet, so be warned lool
I liked it though. People have really high expectations from popcorn movies.

======================================================================

****. We got 3 inches of snow last night. And it's been a very mild winter this year lol

It's spring for ****'s sake. Get warm already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> *I asked @Horus to re-transfer this thread to this section and he kindly did, so it'd be both a place for chit chat and a place to transfer sub forum's off topic discussions. *Besides, moderation of the thread would be easier too.


@Hakan 

Arab chit-chat thread in Arab section
Iranian chit-chat thread in Iranian section

Our is in members club.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

45 minutes to start of new year. Who's awake? I suppose most of the people around the the country are awake.

Watching the movie 'Wild' right now, it's great.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> 45 minutes to start of new year. Who's awake? I suppose most of the people around the the country are awake.
> 
> Watching the movie 'Wild' right now, it's great.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

@xenon54 

Bro  I heard you like "The last of us". That game....It was so damn addictive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Serpentine said:


> 45 minutes to start of new year. Who's awake? I suppose most of the people around the the country are awake.
> 
> Watching the movie 'Wild' right now, it's great.



My Dad is asleep , i'm awake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

The Last of us said:


> @xenon54
> 
> Bro  I heard you like "The last of us". That game....It was so damn addictive.


Its without exaggerating the best game i have ever played.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

xenon54 said:


> Its without exaggerating the best game i have ever played.



I still can't pinpoint what the hell made it so great. 
I heard they might make a movie about it, meh, I just want a sequel to the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> 45 minutes to start of new year. Who's awake? I suppose most of the people around the the country are awake.
> 
> Watching the movie 'Wild' right now, it's great.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

The Last of us said:


> I still can't pinpoint what the hell made it so great.
> I heard they might make a movie about it, meh, I just want a sequel to the game.


Well there is so much that makes this game great, first of all the Characters, they are so great that you feel with them, then the gameplay, punching some thugs face is just soo satisfying  then the story, and the delicious graphics/setting, and the small details in game, and, and, and...

Yes its confirmed that a movie will come out, im gonna watch it even if it sucks but hopefully it wont, there are also hints that they are working on a sequel, i just hope its with Joel and Ellie again.

Also read the comic, its about Ellies story one year before she met Joel, quite interesting but unfortunately too short.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

President Rouhani's mother had passed away today. Khoda biyamorzesh 
What a pain to feel, especially so close to near year.
I wish him strength. May her soul be in peace.

No pain like losing a mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

@The Last of us did i just forgot to mention music among the reasons what makes this game great? OMG how could i, its one of the top reasons that makes it so great.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Ok. This is it. Happy new year, to every one. Wish you all Health and Prosperity in new year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

xenon54 said:


> @The Last of us did i just forgot to mention music among the reasons what makes this game great? OMG how could i, its one of the top reasons that makes it so great.



The Music was good in The last of us, but the game whose music had the greatest impact on me was Elder scrolls Skyrim. Have you ever played it?
Tell me this is not the most relaxing music:






Skyrim and The last of us just gave me too many feels when playing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

The Last of us said:


> The Music was good in The last of us, but the game whose music had the greatest impact on me was Elder scrolls Skyrim. Have you ever played it?
> Tell me this is not the most relaxing music:


Nahh im not into medival games.


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> 45 minutes to start of new year. Who's awake? I suppose most of the people around the the country are awake.
> 
> Watching the movie 'Wild' right now, it's great.


I am awake 
Eidet mobaarak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

xenon54 said:


> Nahh im not into medival games.



Damn bro  You're missing out.
If you ever feel like losing 2 years of your life, start playing skyrim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


>


Eidet mobaarak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@Abii @Militant Atheist @haman10 @The Last of us @New @rahi2357 (Faamil e dour) @SOHEIL 
Eidetoun mobaarak

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The Last of us

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @Militant Atheist @haman10 @The Last of us @New @rahi2357 (Faamil e dour) @SOHEIL
> Eidetoun mobaarak



Thank you Dadash. I hope you and your family have a wonderful new year. 
I really hope this year brings you prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> I am awake
> Eidet mobaarak



It must be day time there, so no wonder. 

Sale no to ham mobarak. mamnun.


Happy new year guys, wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> It must be day time there, so no wonder.
> 
> Sale no to ham mobarak. mamnun.
> 
> 
> Happy new year guys, wish you all the best.



Yeah, its afternoon here, and hopefully we are having a wonderful weather here as well  
Thanks  Wish you bests

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @Militant Atheist @haman10 @The Last of us @New @rahi2357 (Faamil e dour) @SOHEIL
> Eidetoun mobaarak


Sale no mobarak. 

Although it doesn't feel like it here. Frozen ground and fresh snow lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

*سال نو مبارک*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

Guess who are they?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Guess who are they?


Google says Task Force 45. Italians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

hi guys,

sale noe hameye shoma doostane azizam dar har jaye donya ke hastid mobarak bashe.

omidvaram sali khub hamrah ba movafaghiat va salamati barayae hame shoma azizan va khanevadehayetan bashad.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Abii

@xenon54 @Sinan 

Have you guys watched The Water Diviner? It's directed by Russell Crowe and it's set around WW1 and the fall of the Ottoman Empire. Basically an Australian father trying to find his sons in Turkey.

Cheeseball factor 10, but a pleasant movie overall. Sinan, you should watch it with your fiance. Again, cheesy movie but you might find it enjoyable.

====================================================

So I was at the mall today and had to walk through a department store and I heard a group of arab and white employees talking about Norouz. The white guy was saying "we have to tell customers happy Persian new year today" and the arab guy was confused as hell. Basically they were forcing these poor bastards to tell customers happy Persian new year and apart from me, there are probably 3 other Iranians in this city of 1+ million people. I found it really odd that they were being asked to do this. @rmi5 @Militant Atheist I'm a super liberal compared to you guys, but political correctness is getting a bit mental lol

These poor bastards haven't even met an Iranian in their lives probably. If this was Toronto or Vancouver, I'd understand, but not freaking Edmonton, Alberta lmao. In Vancouver Iranians are everywhere and I even know an English lady that spoke some broken Farsi (she used to volunteer in our high school). 

I really wanted to go and ask the arab employee some random question just so I could start a conversation about Norouz and piss him off haha

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ResurgentIran

xenon54 said:


> @The Last of us did i just forgot to mention music among the reasons what makes this game great? OMG how could i, its one of the top reasons that makes it so great.



The game directors of TLOU (Neill Druckmann and Bruce Straley) are geniuses.
They are also the ones making Uncharted 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Have you guys watched The Water Diviner? It's directed by Russell Crowe and it's set around WW1 and the fall of the Ottoman Empire. Basically an Australian father trying to find his sons in Turkey.
> 
> Cheeseball factor 10, but a pleasant movie overall. Sinan, you should watch it with your fiance. Again, cheesy movie but you might find it enjoyable.


It's not my type of movie.....i will watch only if fiance forces me to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> @xenon54 @Sinan
> 
> Have you guys watched The Water Diviner? It's directed by Russell Crowe and it's set around WW1 and the fall of the Ottoman Empire. Basically an Australian father trying to find his sons in Turkey.
> 
> Cheeseball factor 10, but a pleasant movie overall. Sinan, you should watch it with your fiance. Again, cheesy movie but you might find it enjoyable.
> 
> ====================================================
> 
> So I was at the mall today and had to walk through a department store and I heard a group of arab and white employees talking about Norouz. The white guy was saying "we have to tell customers happy Persian new year today" and the arab guy was confused as hell. Basically they were forcing these poor bastards to tell customers happy Persian new year and apart from me, there are probably 3 other Iranians in this city of 1+ million people. I found it really odd that they were being asked to do this. @rmi5 @Militant Atheist I'm a super liberal compared to you guys, but political correctness is getting a bit mental lol
> 
> These poor bastards haven't even met an Iranian in their lives probably. If this was Toronto or Vancouver, I'd understand, but not freaking Edmonton, Alberta lmao. In Vancouver Iranians are everywhere and I even know an English lady that spoke some broken Farsi (she used to volunteer in our high school).
> 
> I really wanted to go and ask the arab employee some random question just so I could start a conversation about Norouz and piss him off haha


Not watched yet but will definately do.



ResurgentIran said:


> The game directors of TLOU (Neill Druckmann and Bruce Straley) are geniuses.
> They are also the ones making Uncharted 4.


Absolutely.


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> @Abii @Militant Atheist @haman10 @The Last of us @New @rahi2357 (Faamil e dour) @SOHEIL
> Eidetoun mobaarak


Eidet mobarak jigar  Eide hamatoon mobarak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@rmi5 , thanks mate, eide shoma va hameye doostan irani dige ham mobarak bashe.

@Abii, I guess you would enjoy it. 
ایران (شاهکار بینش پژوه)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @rmi5 , thanks mate, eide shoma va hameye doostan irani dige ham mobarak bashe.
> 
> @Abii, I guess you would enjoy it.
> ایران (شاهکار بینش پژوه)


Thanks, it's beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Serpentine said:


>



Who is the hotness?


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Who is the hotness?


Anne Hathaway

She used to have a delicious body. Still sexy as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> Anne Hathaway
> 
> She used to have a delicious body. Still sexy as hell.



Man you watch a lot of movies ?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Abii said:


> Anne Hathaway
> 
> She used to have a delicious body. Still sexy as hell.



So you have a crush on her !?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abii said:


> Anne Hathaway
> 
> She used to have a* delicious body. Still sexy as hell*.


Astagfirullah..


----------



## SOHEIL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Astagfirullah..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 205462

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Anne Hathaway
> 
> She used to have a delicious body. Still sexy as hell.



She has a rather big mouth.


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> She has a rather big mouth.


You just gave me a boner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> You just gave me a boner.




We used to joke with my friend that if the Gargantua doesn't kill them, her mouth instead could easily act as black hole and drag 'em all in and kill them.

People have very different tastes (is it even appropriate to say 'taste',lol ) in women.


----------



## Azeri440

xenon54 said:


> Nahh im not into medival games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> We used to joke with my friend that if the Gargantua doesn't kill them, her mouth instead could easily act as black hole and drag 'em all in.
> 
> People have very different tastes (is it even appropriate to say 'taste',lol ) in women.


Body is the biggest thing for me. If a girl has a nice body, everything else is secondary. I also don't like blondes. I know men in Iran drool over blonde girls, but I find blonde girls really blah. My first love was in grade 8 and she was a blonde surfer girl lol. That was the only time I ever found a blonde girl attractive. Other than that, brunettes and darker chicks all the fucking way.



Militant Atheist said:


> Man you watch a lot of movies ?


I get paid to watch movies man lool

My work, depending on the month, can be 80% *** time, 20% work. I'm shirazi so I found the best trade in the oil industry and grabbed it by the balls. Basically whenever we work in plants, we get paid day rates and depending on how much work we have, we could end up sitting around for 8 hours watching movies and reading books and only working 4 hours (12 hour shifts). My boss has been in the industry for 15 years and he says there isn't a single movie he hasn't watched haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Body is the biggest thing for me. If a girl has a nice body, everything else is secondary. I also don't like blondes. I know men in Iran drool over blonde girls, but I find blonde girls really blah. My first love was in grade 8 and she was a blonde surfer girl lol. That was the only time I ever found a blonde girl attractive. Other than that, brunettes and darker chicks all the fucking way.



Yes, it means different taste. One may find a girl ugly (or mediocre) while another finds her very attractive and sexy. That's why every woman has chance to find her guy (and vice versa).



Abii said:


> My work, depending on the month, can be 80% *** time, 20% work. I'm shirazi so I found the best trade in the oil industry and grabbed it by the balls. Basically whenever we work in plants, we get paid day rates and depending on how much work we have, we could end up sitting around for 8 hours watching movies and reading books and only working 4 hours (12 hour shifts). My boss has been in the industry for 15 years and he says there isn't a single movie he hasn't watched haha.



How much does a movie cost you on average?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Yes, it means different taste. One may find a girl ugly (or mediocre) while another finds her very attractive and sexy. That's why every woman has chance to find her guy (and vice versa).
> 
> 
> 
> How much does a movie cost you on average?


I just download everything (torrent) and if I like it I buy the bluray to keep it in my collection. When movies come out on bluray they're usually between 20-30 dollars, but after a year they fall down to 7-10 dollars. Bluray disks have 25-50 gigs of capacity so picture and sound are great. But I only buy them after I watch a movie for free and decide if its worth the purchase.

Movie theater tickets vary widely depending on the type of cinema screen and the luxuries. If you want full HD picture and sound the tickets are around 13-14 dollars. Then there are VIP cinemas where you get served alcohol and food and those are over 20. There are cinemas with seats that vibrate and move around etc... On Tuesdays everything is half price.

I have a lot of *** time at work so I download a lot of movies and buy what I like off amazon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

PersianAryanMasterRace said:


> hottest girls are red hairs with the pale skin


I have to agree with you on this one.

Red heads > brunettes > brown girls > black girls > blondes

Red heads with freckles.


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> I just download everything (torrent) and if I like it I buy the bluray to keep it in my collection. When movies come out on bluray they're usually between 20-30 dollars, but after a year they fall down to 7-10 dollars. Bluray disks have 25-50 gigs of capacity so picture and sound are great. But I only buy them after I watch a movie for free and decide if its worth the purchase.
> 
> Movie theater tickets vary widely depending on the type of cinema screen and the luxuries. If you want full HD picture and sound the tickets are around 13-14 dollars. Then there are VIP cinemas where you get served alcohol and food and those are over 20. There are cinemas with seats that vibrate and move around etc... On Tuesdays everything is half price.
> 
> I have a lot of *** time at work so I download a lot of movies and buy what I like off amazon.



Downloading torrent, is that common among others too? I thought only here people download all the movies for free, lol. So the copyright laws, in which cases can they get you in trouble for downloading movies (and anything else) illegally?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Downloading ********, is that common among others too? I thought only here people download all the movies for free, lol. So the copyright laws, in which cases can they get you in trouble for downloading movies (and anything else) illegally?


It's a sticky and complicated issue. Torrenting is extremely popular everywhere, specially where you have fast and unfiltered access to internet. I can go on a torrent site, look at the top 5 most downloaded movies of the day and start a download. By the time my tea is brewed and I'm ready to sit down, a 2-3 gig movie has been downloaded and waiting for me! An episode of The Daily Show literally takes 30 seconds to download. Many young people no longer have cable TV. I moved out of my parents house when I was 23 and have never had cable or satellite TV and I don't know a single person my age that has cable. Young people are now almost entirely on Netflix, YouTube or downloading ********. I have Netflix too and it's only 7 bucks a month and I have access to unlimited hours of movies in full HD, but I'd rather use ******** b/c I get access to newer releases faster.

As for copyright laws, it's based on the country and its privacy laws. Internet service providers don't like to release customer information due to privacy laws, competition, losing customers and legal battles. In many countries it's an issue that's being fought in the courts. In Canada, the governments has also capped fines for individuals at 5000 dollars. So when a studio like Sony wants to sue a person, it's financially not worth the legal costs to sue a person for 5K. On the other hand if the individual is sharing movies for profit, than that's a different situation. This year, a new law came into effect in Canada which forced ISP's to send letters to customers to tell them that they're breaking laws and that copyright holders are aware of your illegal activities. But again, b/c of the 5000 cap on individual fines, studios won't be going after small fish.

Copyright holders can however go after say, a college or a business that allows its customers to download copyrighted materials. In university I used to download ******** during lectures and one day I get a letter at home that was from the lawyers representing my university. It said that on such and such day, during X time of the day, I was downloading episode ... of Dexter!!! I was shocked at how detailed the information was lool. It said it's my first warning and if I repeat it a second time I'll lose my access to university internet. Same thing in places like Starbucks, airports etc... When you're accessing a public hot spot in say, a coffee shop, you're forced to go through a legal screen first. You promise not to download copyrighted materials. This way, the business covers its own ***.

It's a very tricky situation in every Western country and different countries deal with it very differently. In the UK, they've decided to not go after the small fish. Instead, they UK government is forcing ISP's to block access to torrent sites. That's a huge issue b/c blocking access to internet sites in the West is a massively contentious issue. They have managed to force the blocking of some torrent sites, but not all. I don't think such a thing can happen in Canada and the US though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> My work, depending on the month, can be 80% *** time, 20% work. I'm shirazi so I found the best trade in the oil industry and grabbed it by the balls. Basically whenever we work in plants, we get paid day rates and depending on how much work we have, we could end up sitting around for 8 hours watching movies and reading books and only working 4 hours (12 hour shifts). My boss has been in the industry for 15 years and he says there isn't a single movie he hasn't watched haha.



Weren't you in school jigar?



Serpentine said:


> She has a rather big mouth.



She has a nice behind, and I do agree with you I also prefer to see her when her mouth is closed (I also think that's the way men prefer women anyway, I'm now deliberately being sexist to piss you guys off ) But in all honesty, I'm not sexist, I'm all for equality but the problem with feminism is that they don't seek equality, they seek advantage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Weren't you in school jigar?
> 
> 
> 
> She has a nice behind, and I do agree with you I also prefer to see her when her mouth is closed (I also think that's the way men prefer women anyway, I'm now deliberately being sexist to piss you guys off ) But in all honesty, I'm not sexist, I'm all for equality but the problem with feminism is that they don't seek equality, they seek advantage


School? When? I had a few courses at the beginning of the year. All done.


----------



## New

You guys seriously need some rest, you've fallen too deep. 
Give a little bit of possibility, maybe there are some ladies reading these posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

I like asian girls !


----------



## kollang

You guys are horned up


----------



## ResurgentIran

@Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

Abii said:


> School? When? I had a few courses at the beginning of the year. All done.


Sorry, what was your major again bro? Weren't you a mech eng?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Militant Atheist

@rmi5 Man mondan ke in hame adam ke to in site daran az ISIS hemayat mikonand aya tahte nazar gerefte mishan ya na? In afrad bayad toye hitlist CIA beran hadeghal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> @rmi5 Man mondan ke in hame adam ke to in site daran az ISIS hemayat mikonand aya tahte nazar gerefte mishan ya na? In afrad bayad toye hitlist CIA beran hadeghal.


LOL, delet khoshe ha aziz, ageh intor basheh ke baayad avval az admin haye forum shorou' konand ke tarafdaar e in terrorist ha hastand !!!
100 ha million nafar tou keshvar haye eslami va arabi az ISIS hemaayat mikonand!!! CIA chi kaar koneh in hameh aadam ra?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Militant Atheist

rmi5 said:


> LOL, delet khoshe ha aziz, ageh intor basheh ke baayad avval az admin haye forum shorou' konand ke tarafdaar e in terrorist ha hastand !!!
> 100 ha million nafar tou keshvar haye eslami va arabi az ISIS hemaayat mikonand!!! CIA chi kaar koneh in hameh aadam ra?!!!


Jedan admin tarafe ISISe? Khatarnak shod ke ina ip haye maro daran! Khob hadeghal mitoonan afradi ke actively support mikonan ro yek tori shenasaee kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Militant Atheist said:


> Jedan admin tarafe ISISe? Khatarnak shod ke ina ip haye maro daran! Khob hadeghal mitoonan afradi ke actively support mikonan ro yek tori shenasaee kone.



LOL, pas fekr kardi inhaa chiyan?!!! alaan ham ke sikh kardan va migan ke sho'aar be tarafdaari az ISIS neveshteh nasheh, baraaye inke az baalaa beheshoun dastour oumadeh. Graphic ban e seft va sakht ham az hamoun baalaa beheshoun goftand  inhaa ham jaasous e Pakestan hastand digeh  In saayt haye nezaami, faghat baraaye jaasousi va ettelaa'aat keshidan hastand  Behtarin raah ham, daadan e ettelaa'aat e zed va naghiz hast ta inhaa estefaadeh natounand bekonan 
admin ha va amsaal e inhaa hich kaari nemitounan bekonan. hich chizi ke tou in forum neveshteh besheh, hich sanadiyati nadaareh. man ke harf haye zed va naghiz ziyaad mizanam ta moshakhkhas besheh ke chizhaayi ke migam, kheyli oghaat BS hast va nazar e vaghe'i ye man nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Militant Atheist said:


> Sorry, what was your major again bro? Weren't you a mech eng?



Acctg major, but I got into a trade right after university instead (NDT). In Canada it pays a lot. Most of our training for the trade is on the job, but we also have to go to school a little as well. I might get back into the white collar world in a few years once I buy a house and pay it off. Not sure though. To become a designated accountant I'd have to work for 2-3 years and tbh for now I'd rather run around plants and make 3-4 times more lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Militant Atheist

@Chronos Hey bro


----------



## Chronos

Militant Atheist said:


> @Chronos Hey bro



long time no see.


----------



## Abii




----------



## kollang

Is there a chill thread for Indian members?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@New 

An idiot religious American goes to Sweden. Very interesting video. The guy is shell shocked lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Abii said:


> @New
> 
> An idiot religious American goes to Sweden. Very interesting video. The guy is shell shocked lol



chitori bachchah?

still in the north pole?


----------



## Daneshmand

@f1000n 

You forgot your password? 

Maybe you should consider this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

kollang said:


> Is there a chill thread for Indian members?



 We don't want our arch enemies getting too comfortable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

bozorgmehr said:


> chitori bachchah?
> 
> *still in the north pole?*



Still.

============================================================

Snapped this pictures a few weeks ago. I thought it was kind of odd to be riding Segways on pure ice in -10. Looks fun though. Although I'd be embarrassed to ride those things. It's laziness to the extreme.



River Valley Segway by Vanmenton, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@hinduguy @Mike_Brando @Blue_Eyes and other 

Someone teach me how to make a masala tea for God's sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> @New
> 
> An idiot religious American goes to Sweden. Very interesting video. The guy is shell shocked lol


lol, No matter where they are from, they're just the same ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

dji Phantom 2 H3 3D Aircraft - پهپاد dji مدل Phantom 2 H3 3D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

kollang said:


> @hinduguy @Mike_Brando @Blue_Eyes and other
> 
> Someone teach me how to make a masala tea for God's sake.


Buddy i am quite embarrassed to admit the fact that i can't prepare masala chai on my own.But i can help you somewhat with the recipe although personally i don't trust these internet recipes.Anyway here's the link bro-
Indian Masala Chai Recipe - Food.com
How to make Masala Chai (Indian Chai Tea)



kollang said:


> Is there a chill thread for Indian members?


Yeah there are a few Indian regional chill threads like the Kerala corner,the Bengali corner etc but no pan-Indian thread has been created by the administrators of this site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

loool in yaroo jammersat ende koskholie
Iranian commander: Today Iraq and Lebanon, tomorrow Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

What is Email of Iranian post ?


----------



## Abii

monaspa said:


> What is Email of Iranian post ?


haha good luck communicating with any Iranian government organization. You'll have more luck sending one of these instead of an email lol






@New maybe you can help him out. He wants to know the contact info for Iran's postal services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

@haman10 Welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> @haman10 is back in da moodafookin house!


Really. 

Hi Haman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10 

Dadash asan nisti engar inja lotfi nadare, hozuret ye garmaie dare. 

Vali lotfan ghol bede, dg tuie topic haie mostaede troll war sherkat nakoni, javabe troll ha ro ta jaie ke mituni nadi va khodet ro ban nakoni. inja jadidan terrorist ham ziad shode, arzesh nadare khodeto ban koni yek hafte. 


Anyways, welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @haman10
> 
> Dadash asan nisti engar inja lotfi nadare, hozuret ye garmaie dare.
> 
> Vali lotfan ghol bede, dg tuie topic haie mostaede troll war sherkat nakoni, javabe troll ha ro ta jaie ke mituni nadi va khodet ro ban nakoni. inja jadidan terrorist ham ziad shode, arzesh nadare khodeto ban koni yek hafte.
> 
> 
> Anyways, welcome back.


Lol tnx bros 

@Daneshmand 

I'm busy for a while to get all my notifications looked up 

See you guys later and love you all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Lol tnx bros
> 
> @Daneshmand
> 
> I'm busy for a while to get all my notifications looked up
> 
> See you guys later and love you all
> 
> View attachment 207195



Have fun.

Haman joon, chera dobareh onja troll war o shoro kardi. Dirooz ba moshkel man fahmondameshoon keh qazieh chize digei va torka moqaseran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Have fun.
> 
> Haman joon, chera dobareh onja troll war o shoro kardi. Dirooz ba moshkel man fahmondameshoon keh qazieh chize digei va torka moqaseran.


Kore kharayr terrorist vase ma adam shodan. 

Agr gharar bashe az ban shodan betarsam aslan dige nabayad post bezanam dada

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

@Serpentine are those guys calling us terrorists or whats going on?


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> @Serpentine are those guys calling us terrorists or whats going on?


Lol whose giving you a taste of truth and where?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Lol whose giving you a taste of truth and where?


I have seen something like torka and you answering with something including terrorist.
You know thats personal insult right?


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> I have seen something like torka and you answering with something including terrorist.
> You know thats personal insult right?


Oh lol. 

So you thought you really are important enough to be a topic of conversation? 

Nah.... 

Back to cay bahsisi now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Kore kharayr terrorist vase ma adam shodan.
> 
> Agr gharar bashe az ban shodan betarsam aslan dige nabayad post bezanam dada



Beh har hal az ma goftan bood. Qazie faqat ban shodan nist. Iran nabayad ba yek kashvar digie hamsaye keh mojahaz be bomb atom ham hast dargir besheh. Ta jaye keh mishe bayad modara kard. Nabayad gozasht torka soodesho bebaran. Torka va soodiha zoreshoon beh Iran nemireseh va mikhan Pakistan o bar alayhe Iran basij konan. Yeh saddam e digeh mikhan alam konan. ma nabayad komakeshon konim. to pakistan ye jang dakheli beyn takfiriha va zede takfiriha dar jaryane. ageh ma troll bazi konim va zede pakistan amal konim, in baes misheh moqeyat zede-takfiriha keh Iran-doost hastan, zaeef besheh. Hamin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

monaspa said:


> What is Email of Iranian post ?


Well, I'm not sure if I could be much of a help here, but you can find the contact email and number here,
صفحه اصلی
and I think you can track and observe your delivery report from here:
رهگیری مرسوله پستی | صفحه جستجو
Let me know if I could be of more help.


1514617111 کدپستی
84470000 صدای مشتری
88532387 تلفن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Oh lol.
> 
> So you thought you really are important enough to be a topic of conversation?
> 
> Nah....
> 
> Back to cay bahsisi now


Your bad at lying, @Daneshmand is clearly talking about the Solo Turk thread, but you surely gave him a completely irrelevant reply i suppose.


----------



## raptor22

@haman10 good to see you back, trolls were feasting in your absent .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Your bad at lying, @Daneshmand is clearly talking about the Solo Turk thread, but you surely gave him a completely irrelevant reply i suppose.


Yeah thats right 


raptor22 said:


> @haman10 good to see you back, trolls were feasting in your absent .....


Won't let that happen again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> I have seen something like torka and you answering with something including terrorist.
> You know thats personal insult right?



No he was not talking about you, they are discussing something else. nothing personal


Guys I just finished watching the movie Whiplash and it was... spectacular. J.K Simmons hit a new high with his performance in the movie. Just perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Serpentine said:


> Guys I just finished watching the movie Whiplash and it was... spectacular. J.K Simmons hit a new high with his performance in the movie. Just perfect.



The movie was not bad, but certainly overrated. The acting was decent, but the storyline was too dull for me. Besides, nobody bleeds his hands when playing drums for hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monaspa

New said:


> Well, I'm not sure if I could be much of a help here, but you can find the contact email and number here,
> صفحه اصلی
> and I think you can track and observe your delivery report from here:
> رهگیری مرسوله پستی | صفحه جستجو
> Let me know if I could be of more help.
> 
> 
> 1514617111 کدپستی
> 84470000 صدای مشتری
> 88532387 تلفن


Thank you brother

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Mike_Brando said:


> Buddy i am quite embarrassed to admit the fact that i can't prepare masala chai on my own.But i can help you somewhat with the recipe although personally i don't trust these internet recipes.Anyway here's the link bro-
> Indian Masala Chai Recipe - Food.com
> How to make Masala Chai (Indian Chai Tea)
> 
> 
> Yeah there are a few Indian regional chill threads like the Kerala corner,the Bengali corner etc but no pan-Indian thread has been created by the administrators of this site


Thank you very much ! Masala tea taste very good.



Serpentine said:


> No he was not talking about you, they are discussing something else. nothing personal
> 
> 
> Guys I just finished watching the movie Whiplash and it was... spectacular. J.K Simmons hit a new high with his performance in the movie. Just perfect.


I just watched the movie "lucy" and it was very cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Won't let that happen again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


>


Come on SOHEIL, can't we have a little fun.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Come on SOHEIL, can't we have a little fun.



What happened again !?


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> What happened again !?


I have no idea...it wasn't us this time AFAIK.

On a second thought, he was saying nasty stuff about Pakistanis....maybe that was the cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Guys I just finished watching the movie Whiplash and it was... spectacular. J.K Simmons hit a new high with his performance in the movie. Just perfect.


That movie is on my list, thx for review.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Surenas said:


> The movie was not bad, but certainly overrated. The acting was decent, but the storyline was too dull for me. Besides, nobody bleeds his hands when playing drums for hours.



The thing that strikes me the most is performance by J.K Simmons, maybe that's why I loved the movie so much.


----------



## Abii

Iran Thailand live
beach soccer
Watch Iran vs Thailand - FIFA Beach Soccer Live Stream Online


----------



## kollang

TurAr said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii




----------



## بلندر

عزیزانی که دم از چرندیات غربی می زنند ، این چرندیات غربی حقوق بشر و حقوق بینل الملل کجاست !؟ 
فقط علیه ما کاربرد داره !؟


----------



## بلندر

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> راستی چه خبر از انجمن میلیتاری
> مهدی و ابراهیم و سید و باتل مستر و سینا خوب هستند؟
> سلام برسون


من به خاطر مقابله با خوش خیالی دوستان و استکبار ابراهیم بدون تفهیم اتهام اخراج شدم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

بلندر said:


> من به خاطر مقابله با خوش خیالی دوستان و استکبار ابراهیم بدون تفهیم اتهام اخراج شدم ...



من نه تنها 10 بار اخراج شدم بلکه اخرش ای پی بن هم شدم
به رسته اخراجی ها خوش امدی


----------



## بلندر

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> من نه تنها 10 بار اخراج شدم بلکه اخرش ای پی بن هم شدم
> به رسته اخراجی ها خوش امدی



جدیدا هر کی مخالف جناب روحانی باشه بهش می گن افراطی و داعشی و هزارتا انگ بهش می چسبونند و بعد اخراجش می کنند .... 
این که خوبه یک بار 90 روز اخراجم کردن و رفتن توی تایپیک انضباطی نوشتن 10 روز اخراج شد !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

نه اکانت اضافی برای چیم هست !؟ من کلا حال و حوصله ی حرف زدن هم ندارم چه برسه به بحث کردن ...

حالا هم مطمئنم گروه روحانی به بهانه ی یمن فشار میارند که بروند زیر پتو با آمریکا و نقش همسر غربی ها رو بازی کنند ... خاک برسرشون ...


----------



## Abii

USA begins bombing ISIS in Tikrit after shia fighters stopped advancing, nearly 200 jets from the GCC are pommeling Yemen and Assad lost 2 major battles this week. 

Hopefully the nuclear talks are going better lol


----------



## New

I hope deluded, illiterate, propaganda subjected Iranians can finally understand in which position they stand in this world, hope you guys one day touch the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> I hope deluded, illiterate, propaganda subjected Iranians can finally understand in which position they stand in this world, hope you guys one day touch the reality.



We know very well ... So ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> I hope deluded, illiterate, propaganda subjected Iranians can finally understand in which position they stand in this world, hope you guys one day touch the reality.


Amen


----------



## New

Never mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> Never mind



دمت گرم

یه صلوات بفرستید قضیه رو تمام کنید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> Never mind



پستت رو خوندم برادر

موضوع اصلی اینه که شما نمی دانید بنده دقیقا چه کسی هستم

من حتی بر خلاف تصور بقیه مذهبی هم نیستم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Well, today everything is going to the shitter as far as the Hezbollah terror brigade is concerned. But in more positive news, Iran is beating Chile 1-0 at half time. Great performance so far. Shojaie needs to retire though. He's the weak spot in the team right now. 

Watch with English commentary here (make sure you have ad blocker enabled):
Watch Iran vs Chile Live Stream Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> پستت رو خوندم برادر
> 
> موضوع اصلی اینه که شما نمی دانید بنده دقیقا چه کسی هستم
> 
> من حتی بر خلاف تصور بقیه مذهبی هم نیستم


pesaram, to nemooneye kamel jameye irani, kheyli delam barat misooze ino jeddi migam, vali kari az dastam bar nemiad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> shahriay azizam vaghean delam baraye mardomi ke dar pahneye joghrafiyaee iran emrooz zendegi mikonan misooze. kheyli badbakht va nafahm hastan, kheyli. bavar kon ino az tahe ghalb migam.
> bahsam sare 100% nista na vali 98% mellat vaghean nadan va ablah hastan.
> man sale 88 UT boodam bad az entekhabat kheylia goftan taghalob shode o az in harfa, amma vagheeyat in bood ke taghalobi nashode bood, shayad takhalof vali taghalob na, kasi nemikhast bavar kone cheghad mellat ablahan.



گاهی اوقات دلم می خواد یه ماشین گان بردارم برم تو خیابون

ولی باید به یه موضوع توجه کنی ... اینا آدمای عادی هستن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

New said:


> I hope deluded, illiterate, propaganda subjected Iranians can finally understand in which position they stand in this world, hope you guys one day touch the reality.



Iranians in this forum are seemingly the educated ones who can speak at least 2 languages and have access to internet. Yet, most of them are extremely loyal to their regime, so much that they not only blindly accept anything the mullahs say but insult those who question or refuse their claims in most disgusting ways.

It seems that considerable amount of Iranians here are 15-19 years old teenagers. Maybe that might have something to do with that, but still, I don't even wanna know the situation of the ordinary Iranians who are not as lucky as the ones in here and who cannot access the alternative ways of information, hence completely vulnurable to the mullah propaganda. Perhaps, this is one of the reasons why it is still kicking even after 36 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> pesaram, to nemooneye kamel jameye irani, kheyli delam barat misooze ino jeddi migam, vali kari az dastam bar nemiad



دلت برای من می سوزه !؟

باید هم بسوزه ... می دونستی من شبا از درد نمی تونم بخوابم !؟

باید هم بسوزه

من اکثرا خیلی راحت قضاوت می شم ... ولی فقط افرادی که بهم نزدیکن می دونن من واقعا کی هستم

اگر می دونستی شخصیتی که تو فضای وب دارم چقدر با واقعیت تفاوت داره اینقدر راحت از کلمات تحقیر آمیز استفاده نمی کردی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> می دونستی من شبا از درد نمی تونم بخوابم !؟



ببینم چی شد؟
نکنه همون ترکش نزدیک نخاع گردن رو می گی؟


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ببینم چی شد؟
> نکنه همون ترکش نزدیک نخاع گردن رو می گی؟



در آوردمش ... ولی اثرات فلزات سمی هیچ وقت رهام نمی کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

TurAr said:


> Yet, most of them are extremely loyal to their regime


Well lets say that's the common ground for almost every single personality in this forum, literally more or less every individual in middle east. that's the exact result of illiteracy and dogmatism.


TurAr said:


> but insult those who question or refuse their claims in most disgusting ways.


More or less that's also the same for different nationalities in this forum, but to be honest I must say, Iranians are the most extreme in this regard, that's some reality to admit.



SOHEIL said:


> اگر می دونستی شخصیتی که تو فضای وب دارم چقدر با واقعیت تفاوت داره اینقدر راحت از کلمات تحقیر آمیز استفاده نمی کردی


bebakhshid age ham tahghir amiz bood ghasde tahghiro nadashtam. 

khoda bad nade pesar khale !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> In haroumzadeh ha ra vel kon. man khodam az hame bish tar lili ba laalaa ye in ashghal ha gozashtam, to digeh eshtebaah e man ra tekraar nakon.


rmi jan azizam chera inghadr asabani hasti? baba vel kon inja ham ye forum hast vase amusement just and only.
hala ke intor shod beza ye jomle az niche ro inja begam, 
baraye inke khodet asib nabini va lezzat bishtari ham bebari, be jaye inke ba doshmanet bejangi, bahash bazi kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> be jaye inke ba doshmanet bejangi, bahash bazi kon.





rmi5 said:


> Go back to your troll section, and stop expressing your butthurt here.
> .



YEAH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> rmi jan azizam chera inghadr asabani hasti? baba vel kon inja ham ye forum hast vase amusement just and only.
> hala ke intor shod beza ye jomle az niche ro inja begam,
> baraye inke khodet asib nabini va lezzat bishtari ham bebari, be jaye inke ba doshmanet bejangi, bahash bazi kon.



 OK 
vali dar kol, ham shoma va ham @Abii , lotfan in araazel obaash e turkiye ra vel konid. ba'd az shenaakhti ke man az inhaa peyda kardam, be shoma migam ke inha ham yek mosht aghab moundeh bishtar nistand.
@haman10 avval gharaar boud ke ba inhaa yek forum e jadid ijaad konim, vali inha vaghti ke didand ke dolateshoun che ghadr censorship daareh, goftand ke tarsidim va belaafaaseleh forum ra delete kardand. in censorship va dictatorship e turkiye, mesle alman e sharghi ye saabegh hast, if you know what I mean.

Mod Edit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> avval gharaar boud ke ba inhaa yek forum e jadid ijaad konim, vali inha vaghti ke didand ke dolateshoun che ghadr censorship daareh, goftand ke tarsidim va belaafaaseleh forum ra delete kardand. in censorship va dictatorship e turkiye, mesle alman e sharghi ye saabegh hast, if you know what I mean.


aziz jan age shoma ham nemigofti khodesh kamelan az avval vazeh va roshan bood.
mardom torkiye ham mesle hamye digeye mardom khavar miyane be lahaz shakhese haye roshd ensani besyar az norm bartar jahani aghab hastand. 
khob mage osoolan emkan dare baraye chenin mardomi bedoone eemal censorship sangin va hidden dictatori, ba figure democracy hokoomat kard?
jameeye democratic baraye tahaghogh niaz be roshd ensani afrad oon jame ee dare, tooye khavarmiane harja esme democracy ya jomhouri tooye rasane ha didi bayad hatman bedooni ke censorship va supression ham dar khafa vojood dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

xenon54 said:


> Yeah and now started to crying to mods, if you dont want to be engaged with me then stop talking behind me, get over your obsession its ridiculous.



Thought yu guys were buddies.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> Har vaght yeki goft an, bepar begou man.




بیچاره گوگل ترانسلیت مغزش هنگ میکنه
خیلی مفهومی بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

@Serpentine You should consider tightening the leash on your buddies. They ruin every discussion with their usual nonsense. Probably insulting us in Farsi while tagging you to deal with us. This is what happens when you indulge them this much and I'm sure the other mods are not that happy doing your job for you.


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بیچاره گوگل ترانسلیت مغزش هنگ میکنه
> خیلی مفهومی بود



 yeah, that simple sentence has a big load of concepts involved. They'll not be able to understand it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

KingMamba said:


> Thought yu guys were buddies.


He couldnt handle a discussion and got shizophrenic, now he hates Turks just because of this, tells a lot about his psychological condition....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

TurAr said:


> @Serpentine You should consider tightening the leash on your buddies. They ruin every discussion with their usual nonsense. Probably insulting us in Farsi while tagging you to deal with us. This is what happens when you indulge them this much and I'm sure the other mods are not that happy doing your job for you.


Look who started trolling(Sir TurAr), and now who is whining. Don't start something if you cannot tolerate the consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Iran 2- Chile 0 FT
All the big guns came in the second half (Alexis Sanchez, Aranguiz, Isla, Medel etc...).

Too bad the akhoonds pissed CQ off so much that he's leaving after the Sweden friendly. I don't like his style at all, in fact I fucking hate it, but in these conditions, CQ is the best we can get and he's done a lot for our football. He'll be missed.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> He couldnt hande a discussion and got shizophrenic, now he hates Turks just because of this, tells a lot about his psychological condition....



I don't hate turks. That's really stupid to say that and shows the true depth of your ignorance. The problem is about a few(maximum 5 members) with a certain ideology from Turkey.
PS. funny that ISIS supporters are talking about psychological conditions of other people!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@New 

Man ba inke kheili az mardome ma (va khavare miane) az nadanie mofrat ranj mibaran movafegham.

Ama ye chizi ham hast, daghighan mesle khodet, hame fek mikonan khodeshun hame chiz ro midunan va baghie nadan hastand. dar vaghe hame fek mikonan khodeshun faghat aghle kol hastand. khob in khodesh daghighan yek mentality jahane sevomi hast.

Enkar nemikonam manam ghablan be in maraz mobtala shodam, vali vaghean sai mikonam kheili vaghta gereftaresh nasham dg. dar vaghe sai mikonam kheili dar morede shoure tarafe moghabel ghezavat nakonam magar inke vaghean khodesh ro neshun bede.

narahat nashi dadash, manam mesle khodet rok goftam. man tuie vagheiat aslan adame roki nistam motesafene, vali shaiad in fazaie majazi komak kone yekam sarih tar harfamo bezanam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TurAr

rmi5 said:


> Look who started trolling(Sir TurAr), and now who is whining. Don't start something of you cannot tolerate the consequences.



Where did I start it exactly? 

Are you gonna end up under every post of mine just because a random Turk from internet happen to hurt your feelings  Stop being an attention whore and do something useful rmi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> I don't hate turks. That's really stupid to say that. The problem is about a few(maximum 5 members) with a certain ideology from Turkey.
> PS. funny that ISIS supporters are talking about psychological conditions of other people!!!


Yeah yeah you dont hate, you think i forgot your stupid BS where you said ''i knew Azeris couldnt trust you'' (for whatever reason)?

What else made you to buddy up with people whom you insulted till a couple months ago, throw the worst racist insults against them?
What made you call Serpentine ''bro'' again after you insulted him for months?
What made you defend Iran again after you trolled their section for months?

What amazes me more is that they still buddy up with you after all this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@TurAr

No offense man, but you always come here and try to play the smart one and you then try to play victim. You see, the kinds of comments you post here about Iranians and trying to insult them while trying to be smart at the same time, if they are posted in your section by an Iranian, he'd be under much worse kinds of attacks (before I became mod, you and I remember exactly how that happened for myself for much milder posts). Not to forget racial insults.

So let's just stop it. The forum atmosphere has became extremely anti-Iranian in recent days and I advise you not to try play that game now. In order to keep your and our nerves calm, let's just leave each other alone for few days.

PS: You know I have no problem with Turkish members (while I disagree with most of you about many matters) and what I'm saying here is best for both groups on this forum. I'm a mod, hence I have to have contact with all members and I can't make anything personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> @TurAr
> 
> No offense man, but you always come here and try to play the smart one and you then try to play victim. You see, the kinds of comments you post here about Iranians and trying to insult them while trying to be smart at the same time, if they are posted in your section by an Iranian, he'd be under much worse kinds of attacks (before I became mod, you and I remember exactly how that happened for myself for much milder posts).
> 
> So let's just stop it. The forum atmosphere has became extremely anti-Iranian in recent days and I advise you not to try play that game now. In order to keep your and our nerves calm, let's just leave each other alone for few days.



Non taken. Just do your job and don't tell people what not to think and what not to write. We are not in Iran.


----------



## rmi5

TurAr said:


> Where did I start it exactly?
> 
> Are you gonna end up under every post of mine just because a random Turk from internet happen to hurt your feelings  Stop being an attention whore and do something useful rmi.


Read the first post that I quoted, then you would find it out.
What are you talking about?!!! Obviously you don't know anything.


xenon54 said:


> Yeah yeah you dont hate, you think i forgot your stupid BS where you said ''i knew Azeris could trust you'' (for whatever reason)?
> 
> What else made you to buddy up with people whom you insulted till a couple months ago, throw the worst racist insults against them?
> What made you call Serpentine ''bro'' again after you insulted him for months?
> What made you defend Iran again after you trolled their section for months?
> 
> What amazes me more is that they still buddy up with you after all this...



Your problem is that you make everything personal. You trolled Azerbaijan, and received your response. tac for tac, as simple as that. You did it to support Erdogan, and those scums, hence received my criticism about him as well.

I call every one as bro. It's a more friendly approach. BTW, I and serpentine are not only from the same country and lived in the same city, but we are from the same university as well. We have had open PM for a long time as well. Our relation(in which we agree and disagree about numerous subjects) is none of your concerns.

About your type not being reliable, that's not genuinely my quote, but I repeated what I have numerously heard, and I knew that it's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> Non taken. Just do your job and *don't tell people what not to think and what not to write. We are not in Iran*.



Again you just tried to play smart.

I didn't tell you what not to think or not to write, in case that needs a clarification, that was an advice that if you are ready to ignite a flame war, then there are consequences and an internet forum is not worth ruining our moods.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> narahat nashi dadash, manam mesle khodet rok goftam. man tuie vagheiat aslan adame roki nistam motesafene, vali shaiad in fazaie majazi komak kone yekam sarih tar harfamo bezanam.


sepi jan azizam chera narahat besham, ettefaghan age ye post baes khoshhalim beshe hamine.



Serpentine said:


> Man ba inke kheili az mardome ma (va khavare miane) az nadanie mofrat ranj mibaran movafegham.
> 
> Ama ye chizi ham hast, daghighan mesle khodet, hame fek mikonan khodeshun hame chiz ro midunan va baghie nadan hastand. dar vaghe hame fek mikonan khodeshun faghat aghle kol hastand. khob in khodesh daghighan yek mentality jahane sevomi hast.
> 
> Enkar nemikonam manam ghablan be in maraz mobtala shodam, vali vaghean sai mikonam kheili vaghta gereftaresh nasham dg. dar vaghe sai mikonam kheili dar morede shoure tarafe moghabel ghezavat nakonam magar inke vaghean khodesh ro neshun bede.


khob inja shoma ye accusation kolli matrah kardi ke raho bar har noe enteghad mibande.

inke ghaboul dari aksare mardom faghede ghabeliyate tafakor mostaghel hastand kheyli komak mikone.
bavar kon sepi jan man ye zaman pishe khodam goftam inja ye comunity hast va manam ye member age beshe kari kard khob bayad beshe inja ham testesh kard.

vaghti shoma mibini taraf moghabelet be hich dozi az critisizem pasokh nemide, mage gheyre ine ke shoma majbouri over dozesh koni?
shoma be man begoo, inja taghriban hame farzandane man mahsoob mishan, gheyr az inke dar marhaleye akhar talash koni enheraf ro ba tohin gooshzad koni, dige che kari mishe kard?



Serpentine said:


> man tuie vagheiat aslan adame roki nistam motesafene, vali shaiad in fazaie majazi komak kone yekam sarih tar harfamo bezanam


dar inbare ino be yad dashte bash ke zendegi kheyli kootahtar az oon hast ke be taarof begzare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@TurAr @xenon54 

I dont think @rmi5 is really interested in having an argument with you, neither, the rest of Iranian members really like to see you around.so as an advise I kindly ask you to STFU and move your @$$es to where you belong

@Serpentine 
Stop taking that guy, serious.he will bark less.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

^^^ That was exactly my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> Again you just tried to play smart.
> 
> I didn't tell you what not to think or not to write, in case that needs a clarification, that was an advice that if you are ready to ignite a flame war, then there are consequences and an internet forum is not worth ruining our moods.





TurAr said:


> Iranians in this forum are seemingly the educated ones who can speak at least 2 languages and have access to internet. Yet, most of them are extremely loyal to their regime, so much that they not only blindly accept anything the mullahs say but insult those who question or refuse their claims in most disgusting ways.
> 
> It seems that considerable amount of Iranians here are 15-19 years old teenagers. Maybe that might have something to do with that, but still, I don't even wanna know the situation of the ordinary Iranians who are not as lucky as the ones in here and who cannot access the alternative ways of information, hence completely vulnurable to the mullah propaganda. Perhaps, this is one of the reasons why it is still kicking even after 36 years.



I'm being blamed for being a troll for asking the question above. If it ruins your mood, it is your problem. It doesn't give you the right to blame me with being a butthurt troll and insult me in Farsi. And again, acussing me with playing the victim and playing smart is not gonna hide your double standards which has already been exposed in many other occasion.

As long as your double standards continue, anything I write might ignite a flamewar since no matter what I write, it will be seen as trolling by the actual trolls who are being indulged by you. Do you remember xenon's post about Turkish F-4s and teenage kollang's reaction to it? It is a good example. Or this: IRAN unveils "Sumar" surface to surface Cruise missile. | Page 33 #484

As I said, stop putting yourself in difficult position by indulging this lot, do your job and everything is gonna be fine. You'll see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Your problem is that you make everything personal. You trolled Azerbaijan, and received your response. tac for tac, as simple as that. You did it to support Erdogan, and those scums, hence received my criticism about him as well.


Now im the one who made it personally, who just insulted me 10 min ago? (once again) hilarious. 



rmi5 said:


> I call every one as bro. It's a more friendly approach. BTW, I and serpentine are not only from the same country and lived in the same city, but we are from the same university as well. We have had open PM for a long time as well. Our relation(in which we agree and disagree about numerous subjects) is none of your concerns.


I know what you said about serpentine in Turkish section, you did the same slander back then and he had to defend himself because of you, i dont have a short memory like you, you better stop trying to be on par with me, your just a miserable liar, thats what you are.



rmi5 said:


> About your type not being reliable, that's not genuinely my quote, but I repeated what I have numerously heard, and I knew that it's true.


Hehe twisting your own words, thats why every single Azeri is taking distance from you here, they know your a pathetic liar, be it about the things you done or about your ethnicity.

Turks and Azeris are brothers with same blood, you on the other hand have a different ethnicity every year trying to fit in somewhere but screw it eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

What is happening here ?


----------



## xenon54 out

kollang said:


> @TurAr @xenon54
> 
> I dont think @rmi5 is really interested in having an argument with you, neither, the rest of Iranian members really like to see you around.so as an advise I kindly ask you to STFU and move your @$$es to where you belong
> 
> @Serpentine
> Stop taking that guy, serious.he will bark less.


Im just defending myself against a pathetic liar whos again spreading rumors about me.
Why do you stick your nose in every issue that isnt your business? Who do you think you are?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Now im the one who made it personally, who just insulted me 10 min ago? (once again) hilarious.
> 
> 
> I know what you said about serpentine in Turkish section, you did the same slander back then and he had to defend himself because of you, i dont have a short memory like you, you better stop trying to be on par with me, your just a miserable liar, thats what you are.
> 
> 
> Hehe twisting your own words, thats why every single Azeri is taking distance from you here, they know your a pathetic liar, be it about the things you done or about your ethnicity.
> 
> Turks and Azeris are brothers with same blood, you on the other hand have a different ethnicity every year trying to fit in somewhere but screw it eventually.



Bunch of rants and lies, and insults. You really need to visit a psychologists. That's my suggestion.
@Serpentine I am sure that all members agree on the negative presence of a few known members @xenon @Sinan @TurAr , why don't you thread ban them? I think all Iranian members will agree with me. After all, this thread is for chilling not for trolling of a few people. they already have many other threads to satisfy themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Armstrong said:


> What is happening here ?


Another proxy war in middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Im just defending myself against a pathetic liar whos again spreading rumors about me.
> Why do you stick your nose in every issue that isnt your business? Who do you think you are?


He is an Iranian, and here is *Iranian* chill thread. Get out of this section, hence no one will care about you or your friends anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> Bunch of rants and lies, and insults. You really need to visit a psychologists. That's my suggestion.
> @Serpentine I am sure that all members agree on the negative presence of a few known members @xenon @Sinan @TurAr , why don't you thread ban them? I think all Iranian members will agree with me.


@Serpentine now you have seen what this pathetic being has done here, i think he is the one who deserves a ban.



rmi5 said:


> He is an Iranian, and here is *Iranian* chill thread. Get out of this section, hence no one will care about you or your friends anymore.


Then zip off and dont talk about me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> I'm being blamed for being a troll for asking the question above. If it ruins your mood, it is your problem. It doesn't give you the right to blame me with being a butthurt troll and insult me in Farsi. And again, acussing me with playing the victim and playing smart is not gonna hide your double standards which has already been exposed in many other occasion.
> 
> As long as your double standards continue, anything I write might ignite a flamewar since no matter what I write, it will be seen as trolling by the actual trolls who are being indulged by you. Do you remember xenon's post about Turkish F-4s and teenage kollang's reaction to it? It is a good example. Or this: IRAN unveils "Sumar" surface to surface Cruise missile. | Page 33 #484
> 
> As I said, stop putting yourself in difficult position by indulging this lot, do your job and everything is gonna be fine. You'll see.



Dude, I see how you talk about Iranians and how you insult us in other sections. I can't act like a retard and just ignore it as if this is not the same guy who called us 'Poorsians' in a blatant racial insult just today. It was only your today's handiwork, other days, you do it differently. Only because I don't have authority in other sections doesn't mean I'm an idiot who forgets what people say in other sections. You can't expect flowers with that attitude.

@kollang

We can't tell people not to post here. I'm trying to tell him to behave. Otherwise others are always welcome here regardless of their nationality. There are decent Turkish members like @xenon54, @Targon or others which I respect and we here don't have problems with any specific nationalities.

The same way I have banned Iranians from this thread/section, I will do the same for any other nationality if it's necessary.

To make it clear once more, this is Iranian chill thread, but everyone is welcome as long as they are not here with an agenda, which we all know what that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

IRAN 2-0 Chile 




xenon54 said:


> Im just defending myself against a pathetic liar whos again spreading rumors about me.
> Why do you stick your nose in every issue that isnt your business? Who do you think you are?


Dude,I am not intersted in having a argument with your kind just like Rmi. So as I said earlier, shut up!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> @Serpentine now you have seen what this pathetic being has done here, i think he is the one who deserves a ban.


I suggest a voting from Iranian members, to see who should be thread banned. me or these 3 turkish members.


> Then zip off and dont talk about me.


Do you understand English language? Get the hell out permanently, and you'll never be contacted again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Turkish posters...get the out of this thread and don't post in Iranian section for some time...they are trying to create a reason to ban you. Infact don't post in Iranian thread at all for some time.

Answer them from Çay Bahçesi, they can't ban you that way.

Serpi gave me infraction everytime Haman got banned.


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> I suggest a voting from Iranian members, to see who should be thread banned. me or these 3 turkish members.


I suggest a thread in GHQ and tell the other mods about your slanders to talk about people and mass report them when they defend themselves, oh and not to forget your insults in persian.

Serpentine is my witness and he can see all the deleted messages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> Dude, I see how you talk about Iranians and how you insult us in other sections. I can't act like a retard and just ignore it as if this is not the same guy who called us 'Poorsians' in a blatant racial insult just today. It was only your today's handiwork, other days, you do it differently. Only because I don't have authority in other sections doesn't mean I'm an idiot who forgets what people say in other sections. You can't expect flowers with that attitude.



I can't tell for how many times we have been called as Torks, Mongols and donkeys under your watch. You didn't seem to mind. I did not mind too. I thought you guys would take it as a joke as you did when similar things were said about us. Racial insult? Oh cmon 

Besides, as you said, you are not responsible from those sections. Iranian section is the one you should mind. But for the argument's sake, let's say, yes, I'm a racist piece of sht who hates Iranians just because. Still, it would not justify your well documented double standards. Again Serpi, just do your job or retire as a mod if its too much. Nobody is forcing you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Sinan said:


> Turkish posters...get the out of this thread and don't post in Iranian section for some time...they are trying to create a reason to ban you. Infact don't post in Iranian thread at all for some time.
> 
> Answer them from Çay Bahçesi, they can't ban you that way.
> 
> Serpi gave me infraction everytime Haman got banned.


Tell it to this guy:


xenon54 said:


> I suggest a thread in GHQ and tell the other mods about your slanders to talk about people and mass report them when they defend themselves, oh and not to forget you insults in persian.
> 
> Serpine is my witness and he can see all the deleted messages.



Go back to your section, I guess that's what both sides want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> He is an Iranian, and here is *Iranian* chill thread. Get out of this section, hence no one will care about you or your friends anymore.


As I said, these guys just deserve to be ignored.dont take them serious at all. I am still waiting eagerly for these guys to get the hell out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> I can't tell for how many times we have been called as Torks, Mongols and donkeys under your watch. You didn't seem to mind. I did not mind too. I thought you guys would take it as a joke as you did when similar things were said about us. Racial insult? Oh cmon



That's exactly the point. I gave infraction to an Iranian member few weeks ago who intentionally used the word Tork only to abuse an ethnic group and he was whining to me for days. Just because you don't know what happens behind the scenes, doesn't mean you are the only 'victim'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong




----------



## New

lol, I can't believe you guys being serious, wow, just wow.
And if sarcasm involved, then that's one hell lot of a big fun game, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

@Serpentine will there be any consequences for the BS @rmi5 is doing everytime with dragging me into discussions and spreading lies about me and then trying to get me banned or do i need to contact other mods?

You are the witness you have seen everything (also earlier ones) i dont wanna get you in a difficult position so im asking you here personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> As I said, these guys just deserve to be ignored.dont take them serious at all. I am still waiting eagerly for these guys to get the hell out.


The problem is that they won't. They have nothing useful to do in their life, hence come here for trolling and making it a "hamaam zanaaneh"

Look at the above post as an example. I don't know what kindergarten they have fled from.



xenon54 said:


> @Serpentine will there be any consequences for the BS @rmi5 is doing everytime with dragging me into discussions and spreading lies about me and then trying to get me banned or do i need to contact other mods?
> 
> You are the witness you have seen everything (also earlier ones) i dont wanna get you in a difficult position so im asking you here personally.


shoo shoo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

New said:


> lol, I can't believe you guys being serious, wow, just wow.
> And if sarcasm involved, then that's one hell lot of a big fun game, though.



I asked a question to you. You gave an answer even better than I expected. Just as I was leaving the forum to do something which I cannot remember right now, rmi the attention whore decided to say "GTFO from our section you butthurt troll", and here we are...


----------



## kollang

TurAr said:


> I asked a question to you. You gave an answer even better than I expected. Just as I was leaving the forum to do something which I cannot remember right now, rmi the attention whore decided to say "GTFO from our section you butthurt troll", and here we are...




And yet @Serpentine keeps playing nice with these people.maybe my English is so poor and "attention whore" is not an insulting in English.

Dude this guy need to be immediately banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Serpi gave me infraction everytime Haman got banned.



That's the result of acting nice I suppose, otherwise, you should have been banned by me several times.

If you think you got that infraction for haman (how childish indeed) and not because you deserved it, do me a favor and open a thread in GHQ section.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TurAr

kollang said:


> And yet @Serpentine keeps playing nice with these people.maybe my English is so poor and "attention whore" is not an insulting in English.



Attention whore: Label given to any person who craves attention to such an extent that they will do anything to receive it. The type of attention (negative or positive) does not matter.

Don't you have a homework to do kollang? Is me getting banned more important than your grades?  Stop being an attention whore and go back to your homeworks. Chop chop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

TurAr said:


> Attention whore: Label given to any person who craves attention to such an extent that they will do anything to receive it. The type of attention (negative or positive) does not matter.
> 
> Don't you have a homework to do kollang? Is me getting banned more important than your grades?  Stop being an attention whore and do your homeworks. Chop chop.


And by that definition you and xenon are the only attention whores, here.also you seems to be an Erdogan whore, based on your posts,too.

Dude seriously shut up.no one here is interested to have an argument with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> And by that definition you and xenon are the only attention whores, here.also you seems to be an Erdogan whore, based on your posts,too.
> 
> Dude seriously shut up.no one here is interested to have an argument with you.



Even when we clearly tell them "Shoo", they still would not leave our section. See who is truly an attention ....
Leave them alone bro. @New Please disregard them as well. Their presence is northing but creating a bad atmosphere in this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Even when we clearly tell them "Shoo", they still would not leave our section. See who is truly an attention ....
> Leave them alone bro. @New Please disregard them as well. Their presence is northing but creating a bad atmosphere in this section.


I agree  .good night bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Please disregard them as well.


Ok, well then I guess good night. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> khob inja shoma ye accusation kolli matrah kardi ke raho bar har noe enteghad mibande.
> 
> inke ghaboul dari aksare mardom faghede ghabeliyate tafakor mostaghel hastand kheyli komak mikone.
> bavar kon sepi jan man ye zaman pishe khodam goftam inja ye comunity hast va manam ye member age beshe kari kard khob bayad beshe inja ham testesh kard.
> 
> vaghti shoma mibini taraf moghabelet be hich dozi az critisizem pasokh nemide, mage gheyre ine ke shoma majbouri over dozesh koni?
> shoma be man begoo, inja taghriban hame farzandane man mahsoob mishan, gheyr az inke dar marhaleye akhar talash koni enheraf ro ba tohin gooshzad koni, dige che kari mishe kard?


movafegham bahat. albate khodaie nakarde ye vaght harfe man injur bardasht nashe ke manzuram az nadan shoma budi ya inke shoma fek mikoni aghle kolli. manzuram in hast ke moshabehe harfe shoma ro kheili az mardom mizanan dar hali ke kheili hashun vaghean nadan hastan. shoma ke mashala tahsil karde hasti va ba savad (albate inam begam savade daneshgahi lozuman be manie dashtane fahm va dark nist) vali shoma az hame nazar ba savadi, harchand ke bazi jaha movafegh nistam ba nazaratet. on chizi ke shoma dari migi manaie kalameie 'fanboy' hast, yani kasi ke vaghean hich enteghadi ro nemipazire. hata shaiad kheilia enteghade shadid ham dashte bashan vali matrah nakonan chon az keshvar haie dg ham inja hastan,.

man shakhsan kheili az harfa ro dar morede iran inja nemizanam chon midunam on arabestani ya turkie ie hich komaki be man nemikhad bekone ya be keshvar, ona ham neshastan ma ie balaie saremun biad dast bezanan. vali ghabul daram ke bazia enteghad pazir nistan.


New said:


> dar inbare ino be yad dashte bash ke zendegi kheyli kootahtar az oon hast ke be taarof begzare.


yekam sakhte emale in nasihat tuie zendegie shakhsi, vali baiad tamrin konam. onam tuie keshvare ma ke bazia vaghean tafavote rok budan va gostakhi ro nemidunan. yani taraf mikhad rok bashe ghafel az inke serfan bi shoure va barax yek nafar vaghean roke, dar hali le baghie be hesabe gostakhi mizaranesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> I proved every action you follow has indeed something to do with sects.
> 
> 
> I see secularism pouring from this one, nothing sectarian at all. I presented you with an official statement from Iran denying the news and in response you use exactly a term groups like ISIS/AQ use in their crusade to kill Shias, instead of admitting that your posted a lie and false news.
> 
> We are done here.



Honestly bro, leave them be.
That place has turned absolutely uncontrollable with majority of Pakistanis, Arabs and Turks to rally against something they have made up in their own mind (Iranian boogeyman). Just look at their pitiful behavior. One is getting a hard-on and makes delusional references about "farsis being humiliated like battle of kaduysha" nonsense and unprovoked remark from Sinan with "taqqiya". They are not being rational right now.
Rather than a place for meaningful debate/discussion the thread been reduced to an excuse just to vent out some extreme emotions, hatred and mindless mudslinging.
Too much adrenaline and testosterone.
Any attempt by you to give a counter argument, is not going to be met with a calm and collected state of mind or any sort of rationality.

I advise all my fellow Iranian compatriots to stay out of that thread.
Off course, I doubt it will do much good because they will probably get bored beating their chest like a gorilla amongst themselves, and then come here for some shit talk.
I still we should stay out of the thread though

@kollang @haman10 @rmi5 @Daneshmand @mohsen @JEskandari @SOHEIL @New @Hussein @raptor22 @The Last of us @ @MTN1917@ @moein @Parthianshot @Behrooz Boonabi @Ostad @F117 @bozorgmehr @Gold Eagle
@Hosseini @kouroshkourosh @Kiarash @spiderkiller @jammersat@ @Gilamard @rahi2357 @Sam1980 @Takaavar  @DATIS @SinaG @IR5 @Rostam @Uhuhu @Shapur Zol Aktaf etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> Honestly bro, leave them be.
> That place has turned absolutely uncontrollable with majority of Pakistanis, Arabs and Turks to rally against something they have made up in their own mind (Iranian boogeyman). Just look at their pitiful behavior. One is getting a hard-on and makes delusional references about "farsis being humiliated like kaduysha" and unprovoked remark from Sinan with "taqqiya". They are not being rational right now.
> Rather than a place for meaningful debatediscussion the thread been reduced to an excuse to vent out some extreme emotions, hatred and mindless mudslinging.
> Too much adrenaline and testosterone.
> Any attempt by you to give a counter argument, is not going to be met with a calm and collected state of mind or any sort of rationality.
> 
> I advise all my fellow Iranian compatriots to stay out of that thread.
> Off course, I doubt it will do much good because they will probably get bored beating their chest like a gorilla amongst themselves, and then come here for some shit talk.



That's a wise decision bro, you couldn't put it any better. The level of anti-Iran posters in that thread is just too much. way too much, and full of idiot anti-Irans too, I mean internet version of ISIS, literally.

Maybe we should just leave that $hit storm for a while.


----------



## TurAr

Speaking of beating chests:



Surenas said:


> Iran is already an empire today. Not much the Arabs, Turks and Israelis can do about it. The very fact that the GCC + Turkey + Egypt are rushing to form a Sunni alliance against Iran, which as a Sunni camp completely dominates Iran when it comes to GDP and military expenditure, but can't do anything without the help of Uncle Sam is quite telling.
> 
> Iran will dominate the Middle East in the end. Its the era of the Iranic people. The two most significant developments in the region at the moment are the increase of Kurdish nationalism and autonomy + the rise of the neo-Iranian empire.





Surenas said:


> What are you talking about? The article isn't about US and other Western officials paying lip service to the Saudis due to their oil money, but the new reality of Iranian power in the Middle East. Iran has managed to increase its influence through many countries in the region, despite its economic situation. That is what you call political cunningness, military asymmetrical ingenuity and demonstrating long-term strategic planning and patience. The Arabs like the Saudis on the other hand fail because the only asset they got in buying loyalty is money.





Surenas said:


> Iran is not just pouring money and weaponry to all kinds of militias. It builds, forms, trains, equips and guides these militias on the battlefield, having IRGC-officers joining them in the theatre of war. Moreover, it has ideological influence vis-a-vis these militias, and the very fact that it is capable of providing them with indigenously produced weaponry also gives Iran an edge over the Saudis. Saudi Arabia on the other hand has failed enormously: Assad is still in power, and the Syrian Army still controls significant parts in Syria, the strategic areas and a clear majority of the population; in Lebanon the Saudis haven't scored much success, while in the meanwhile Hezbollah is the still the most potent military force in the country; and in Bahrein the only reason why things are relatively calm is because Iran has not attempted to militarize the conflict, which it could easily do.
> 
> And while Iran has managed to keep its influence in Syria, Iraq and Lebanon, Iranian-backed Houthis took over the capital in Yemen, under the nose of your politically-wise Saudis, who didn't even saw it coming, in their own backyard.



Aww do they mock your empire  ? Come, let me give you a hug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Serpentine said:


> That's a wise decision bro, you couldn't put it any better. The level of anti-Iran posters in that thread is just too much. way too much, and full of idiot anti-Irans too, I mean internet version of ISIS, literally.
> 
> Maybe we should just leave that $hit storm for a while.



As a moderator, do you have a power to send message?
I have tagged most of the Iranian members (copied from Hamans norooz thread )



TurAr said:


> Speaking of beating chests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww do they mock your empire  ? Come, let me give you a hug.



Case and point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> As a moderator, do you have a power to send message?
> I have tagged most of the Iranian members (copied from Hamans norooz thread )


Yes I have. You already mentioned almost all the members though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

TurAr said:


> Non taken. Just do your job and don't tell people what not to think and what not to write. We are not in Iran.



You came into this thread requesting that Serpentine to "put tighter leash on Iranian members" for insults, but when Serpentine make an counter argument about the same behavior from turkish members, you are telling him not to control what other people think and what to write.
At least try to be semi-consistent because you are not making much sense.

Anyway, I would take up Sinan's and Serpentine's offer of ignoring each other. Probably works best that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

ResurgentIran said:


> You came into this thread requesting to Serpentine to put leash on Iranian members for insults, but when Serpentine make an counter argument about the same behavior from turkish members, you are telling him not to control what other people think and what to write.
> At least try being some what semi-consistent becuase you are not making much sense.
> 
> Anyway, I would take up Sinan's and Serpentine's offer of ignoring each other. Probably works best that way.



If there is a problem in what is written and if it is against the forum rules, just do your job and take the necessary action instead of telling people what should they not think about Iran and mullahs. Better?


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

TurAr said:


> Speaking of beating chests:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww do they mock your empire  ? Come, let me give you a hug.


Speaking of attention whore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


>



Really proud of Team Melli. With all the turmoil and CQ leaving, they put up one hell of an inspiring performance.
From what I gather it was not Chile's full team, but they brought a few out big guns in 2nd half?
Quite an achievement to beat Chile on neutral ground 2-0.

Btw, I got tickets to Iran-Sweden match 
Gonna be one hell of an experience. I think half of Swedens Iranians are turning up for this game. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

ResurgentIran said:


> Really proud of Team Melli. With all the turmoil and CQ leaving, they put up one hell of an inspiring performance.
> From what I gather it was not Chile's full team, but they brought a few out big guns in 2nd half?
> Quite an achievement to beat Chile on neutral ground 2-0.
> 
> Btw, I got tickets to Iran-Sweden match
> Gonna be one hell of an experience. I think half of Swedens Iranians are turning up for this game. lol


Yeah all the big guns came on in the second half. Sanchez, Isla, Aranguiz etc...Same team beat Iraq 6-0 not too long ago. 

Have fun. My only hope of seeing TM is if they go to LA again.


----------



## Daneshmand

ResurgentIran said:


> Honestly bro, leave them be.
> That place has turned absolutely uncontrollable with majority of Pakistanis, Arabs and Turks to rally against something they have made up in their own mind (Iranian boogeyman). Just look at their pitiful behavior. One is getting a hard-on and makes delusional references about "farsis being humiliated like battle of kaduysha" nonsense and unprovoked remark from Sinan with "taqqiya". They are not being rational right now.
> Rather than a place for meaningful debate/discussion the thread been reduced to an excuse just to vent out some extreme emotions, hatred and mindless mudslinging.
> Too much adrenaline and testosterone.
> Any attempt by you to give a counter argument, is not going to be met with a calm and collected state of mind or any sort of rationality.
> 
> I advise all my fellow Iranian compatriots to stay out of that thread.
> Off course, I doubt it will do much good because they will probably get bored beating their chest like a gorilla amongst themselves, and then come here for some shit talk.
> I still we should stay out of the thread though
> 
> @kollang @haman10 @rmi5 @Daneshmand @mohsen @JEskandari @SOHEIL @New @Hussein @raptor22 @The Last of us @ @MTN1917@ @moein @Parthianshot @Behrooz Boonabi @Ostad @F117 @bozorgmehr @Gold Eagle
> @Hosseini @kouroshkourosh @Kiarash @spiderkiller @jammersat@ @Gilamard @rahi2357 @Sam1980 @Takaavar  @DATIS @SinaG @IR5 @Rostam @Uhuhu @Shapur Zol Aktaf etc.



As you say. My few comments there,completely were genuine and based on reality and targeted to educate. Free from any racism or personal attacks. Unfortunately, emotionalism rules the roost. Otherwise, there is really not much to discuss, anyways. I will stay away.


----------



## Abii

Edit: the guy says a lot of bull shit, but it's good to hear what most American people think of Iran.


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> Edit: the guy says a lot of bull shit, but it's good to hear what most American people think of Iran.



Do you agree with the video??


----------



## Abii

KingMamba said:


> Do you agree with the video??


Yes and no. I agree that a deal will benefit the people of Iran, in the short term at least, and b/c of that I'm hoping that a deal is signed. The economy needs to improve so the people being taken hostage can breath a little. My mom's family aren't as rich and educated as my dad's side so most of them are in Iran and I know how hard things are for the "middle class" in Iran.

That said, if I wasn't Iranian I would be against a deal. So basically I want what's best for the Iranian people at this current moment, but in the long-term, a deal could actually serve them less by prolonging the akhoond dictatorship. It does look like a deal is going to be signed though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

TurAr said:


> Speaking of beating chests:
> Aww do they mock your empire  ? Come, let me give you a hug.



empire are being built on blood and corpses ... there is nothing new to get amaze about it ...


----------



## Uhuhu

این ترولهای عرب و ترک و بعضا پاکستانی تو منطقه رسما به مرز جنون رسیده اند بیچاره ها.. از شدت خشم و هیجان دیوانه وار دارن خودشونو به درودیوار می کوبن سر این قضیه یمن. انتظار اینهمه واکنش خل و چل رو نداشتم. انگاری وسط استانبول یا ریاض داره این اتفاقا می افته. فقط این تاپیکهای مربوطه رو ببینید. همشون جمع شدند و دارن حرص می خورن و فحش میدن و خط و نشون می کشن.. این نشون میده بندگان خدا خیلی عقده ای شده بودند تو این چند سال گذشته..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Uhuhu said:


> این ترولهای عرب و ترک و بعضا پاکستانی تو منطقه رسما به مرز جنون رسیده اند بیچاره ها.. از شدت خشم و هیجان دیوانه وار دارن خودشونو به درودیوار می کوبن سر این قضیه یمن. انتظار اینهمه واکنش خل و چل رو نداشتم. انگاری وسط استانبول یا ریاض داره این اتفاقا می افته. فقط این تاپیکهای مربوطه رو ببینید. همشون جمع شدند و دارن حرص می خورن و فحش میدن و خط و نشون می کشن.. این نشون میده بندگان خدا خیلی عقده ای شده بودند تو این چند سال گذشته..


Ye masale dige ham hast. Alan Iran dare hameye in sunni haro unite mikone. Beja inke beyoftan mese sago gorbe bejoone ham, daran har sal beham nazdiktar mishan. Keshvaraye hozeye khalije fars ke dige alan asasan zire ye parchaman. Pakestan ba Turkiyeham daran khodeshoono michasboonan dare koone in araba. Hamash be khatere in akhoondaye kherefte. Kheily rahat Irano kardan "lulu khor khore" va toonestan beresan be hameye ahdafeshoon. 

40 sal pish, Pakestan to campe Iran bood. Turkiye va Israel ham hamintor. Arabaham ke jorat nadashtam abe damagheshoono bekeshan bala bedoone ejaze. Emrooz hameye mardome khavar miyane arezooshoone ke Iran ba khak yeksan beshe, araba adam shodan va tamame keshvaraye doro bar Iran tabdil shodan be lajan zaar. Khode Iranam ke ye keshvare tokhmiye jahan sevomie. 

Ayandeye Iran kheily mozakhrafe. Tanha shans ineke rabete ba Amrika yekam behtar she.


----------



## SOHEIL

cheghad kos migid dostan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

ResurgentIran said:


> Honestly bro, leave them be.
> That place has turned absolutely uncontrollable with majority of Pakistanis, Arabs and Turks to rally against something they have made up in their own mind (Iranian boogeyman). Just look at their pitiful behavior. One is getting a hard-on and makes delusional references about "farsis being humiliated like battle of kaduysha" nonsense and unprovoked remark from Sinan with "taqqiya". They are not being rational right now.
> Rather than a place for meaningful debate/discussion the thread been reduced to an excuse just to vent out some extreme emotions, hatred and mindless mudslinging.
> Too much adrenaline and testosterone.
> Any attempt by you to give a counter argument, is not going to be met with a calm and collected state of mind or any sort of rationality.
> 
> I advise all my fellow Iranian compatriots to stay out of that thread.
> Off course, I doubt it will do much good because they will probably get bored beating their chest like a gorilla amongst themselves, and then come here for some shit talk.
> I still we should stay out of the thread though
> 
> @kollang @haman10 @rmi5 @Daneshmand @mohsen @JEskandari @SOHEIL @New @Hussein @raptor22 @The Last of us @ @MTN1917@ @moein @Parthianshot @Behrooz Boonabi @Ostad @F117 @bozorgmehr @Gold Eagle
> @Hosseini @kouroshkourosh @Kiarash @spiderkiller @jammersat@ @Gilamard @rahi2357 @Sam1980 @Takaavar  @DATIS @SinaG @IR5 @Rostam @Uhuhu @Shapur Zol Aktaf etc.




You tagged me but it did not appear on my screen .. from now on I'm not gonna participate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uhuhu

Abii said:


> Ye masale dige ham hast. Alan Iran dare hameye in sunni haro unite mikone. Beja inke beyoftan mese sago gorbe bejoone ham, daran har sal beham nazdiktar mishan. Keshvaraye hozeye khalije fars ke dige alan asasan zire ye parchaman. Pakestan ba Turkiyeham daran khodeshoono michasboonan dare koone in araba. Hamash be khatere in akhoondaye kherefte. Kheily rahat Irano kardan "lulu khor khore" va toonestan beresan be hameye ahdafeshoon.
> 
> 40 sal pish, Pakestan to campe Iran bood. Turkiye va Israel ham hamintor. Arabaham ke jorat nadashtam abe damagheshoono bekeshan bala bedoone ejaze. Emrooz hameye mardome khavar miyane arezooshoone ke Iran ba khak yeksan beshe, araba adam shodan va tamame keshvaraye doro bar Iran tabdil shodan be lajan zaar. Khode Iranam ke ye keshvare tokhmiye jahan sevomie.
> 
> Ayandeye Iran kheily mozakhrafe. Tanha shans ineke rabete ba Amrika yekam behtar she.



با بیشتر حرفات موافقم. متاسفانه اکثریت اعراب سنی از ایران و ایرانیها بدشون می آید. تنها اعراب شیعه هستند که با ایران مشکلی ندارند. در طول تاریخ آنها ، همیشه از ما متنفر بوده اند.چه زمان شاه و چه الان و چه قبل. همیشه بدشان آمده است این حیوانات همیشه شیعیان را در منطقه مورد فشار و کشتار قرار داده اند و حالاکه آنها برای احقاق حقشان بلند شده اند، صدای قدقشان بلند شده است و ناراحت هستند و ما را متهم به ناآرام کردن منطقه می کنند. اگر آرامش منطقه در این است ه ایرانی ها و شیعیان سرکوب شوند و موردد ظلم باشند. همان بهتر که در ناآرامی باشد تا احیای حقوق صورت بگیرد و در کمترین حالت موضع برابر شود. در این زمینه شخصا باور دارم که نباید هیچ رحمی در کار باشد و باید با آنها مبارزه کرد. همان طور که شاه کرد و همان طور که جمهوری اسلامی می کند. این داستان امت واحده که جمهوری اسلامی شعار می دهد و ... رویاهایی هست که هیچگاه به وقوع نخواهد پوست مگر معجزه ای رخ بدهد و یا سطح شعور این کشورها به اندازه اروپای غربی برسد که حداقل سلاح به سمت ما نکشند. پاکستان که امروزه پس از دهه ی 80 میلادی شده منبع سنی های افراطی و دیگر مثل قبل از انقلاب نیست. بقیه هم که همیشه دشمن بوده اند و خواهند بود. اما همان طور که به درستی گفتی این اعراب و همسایه ها از آنجایی که همه زیردست آمریکا هستند، تنها راهش در کنار مبارزه با اینها داشتن رابطه ی معقول با آمریکا و غرب برای دور کردن آمریکا از اینهاست .ت
جمهوری اسلامی با دست خودش به اینها اهرم فشار داده است. جایی که با دشمنی با آمریکا باعث سوق آمریکا برای تسلیح اینها، رشد بالای اقتصادیشان و متکی شدن نیاز به نفت دنیا به این اعراب شده است. والا اگر رابطه با ایران خوب بود، عربستان جرات حتی مطرح کردن صادر نکردن نفت را داشت؟ اصلا تولید نفتش به اندازه ی امروز می رسید؟
به اندازه ی الان این همه تسلیحات خریداری شده داشت؟

من مشکلی با اقدامات ایران برای حمایت از مردم شیعه و ایرانیها علیه این اعراب ندارم. اما اعتقاد دارم با سلاح فقط نمی شود کاری از پیش برد. ما نیاز مند دیپلماسی درست خارجی برای ارتباط با بقیه دنیا و یارکشی هستیم و مهمتر از همه ی آنها ساختن یک اقتصاد قوی و ایجاد رفاه برای مردم است.
زمانی که کشوری پر از رفاه و دارای اقتصاد قوی باشیم. توی دل مردم جهان به خصوص مردم جهان سومی اطرافمان می شویم . هر چه قدر سطح رفاه پایین باشد و وضعیت اقتصادی بد باشد، اتحاد و غرور ملی آن کشور تضعیف می شود. خودتان کشورمان را در چند سال اخیر ببینید که چه طور یهو تبلیغات قومگرایانه بیگانگان روی بعضی از افراد در کشورمان تاثیر گذاشت که تا قبلش سابقه نداشته است. اما خلافش نیز هست. آلمان را نگاه کنید، محبوبترین کشور جهان شده است. نه فقط همسایگانشان مثل لهستانی ها و اهالی بالکان مثل کرواسی و .. به آلمان مهاجرت می کنند و خود را آلمانی دیگر حساب می کنند و دنبال یک خط جمله تو تاریخن که به آلمان ربطشان دهد و بگویند آلمانی هستند! بلکه از تمام دنیا این علاقه وجود دارد. از آسیا و خاورمیانه. همین طور این قضیه سر کانادا و .. هم وجود دارد. چین را نگاه کنید، با رشد اقتصادی بالایش غرور ملی مردمش بسیار بالا رفته است .و

یک قضیه دیگر هم وجود دارد آن هم دشمنی با اسراییل است که تمام مشکلات ما از همین دشمنی حاکمیت با اینها شروع شده است.
من از دوستانی که از طرفداران پروپاقرص حاکمیت فعلی هستند یک سوال دارم. ما ادعا کردیم چون فلسطین مسلمان بوده اند و اسراییل اشغال کرده است باید کمکشان کرد.
آیا این کمک معنایش این است که ما کاسه داغتر از آش شویم و هدف و آرمان کل کشور و سیاست خارجی ایران نابودی آن کشور شود؟
دوستان من طرفدار اسراییل نیستم و از سیاستهایش خوشم نمی آید همان طور که از سیاست اعراب خلیج فارس خوشم نمی آید....

اگر اکثر این فلسطینیها از ما بدشان بیاد و کمک ما را نخواهند چه باید کرد؟ با چه زبانی باید به ما گفته شود؟
این را پرسیدم که خواستم حواستان را به این نکته جلب کنم که در همین قضیه حمله به یمن. فلسطین،پاره ی تن نظام و اسلام که توسط مسئولین گفته می شود، نقش فعالی در سعی برای پاره کردن ما دارند و از اولین کشورها و حامی پروپا قرص این حمله بوده است.
یعنی جایی که حتی تعدادی از کشورهای عربی همچون عمان و الجزایر مخالفت کرده اند فلسطین علیه ایران حمایت کرده است.
بیش از 30 سال است دارید دستان پر از عسل را از بالا و پایین بهشان اماله می کنید اما با این حال باز از ما متنفر هستند
چه کار باید کرد؟ تو سوریه هم که علیه ما سلاح به دست گرفتند.
عزیزان، برادران، چه کار باید کرد؟ هدف شما انسانی و آرمانی و اسلامی. اما خود مردم آن منطقه ما را نمی خواهند. چگونه باید به ما حالی کنند؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Uhuhu said:


> با بیشتر حرفات موافقم. متاسفانه اکثریت اعراب سنی از ایران و ایرانیها بدشون می آید. تنها اعراب شیعه هستند که با ایران مشکلی ندارند. در طول تاریخ آنها ، همیشه از ما متنفر بوده اند.چه زمان شاه و چه الان و چه قبل. همیشه بدشان آمده است این حیوانات همیشه شیعیان را در منطقه مورد فشار و کشتار قرار داده اند و حالاکه آنها برای احقاق حقشان بلند شده اند، صدای قدقشان بلند شده است و ناراحت هستند و ما را متهم به ناآرام کردن منطقه می کنند. اگر آرامش منطقه در این است ه ایرانی ها و شیعیان سرکوب شوند و موردد ظلم باشند. همان بهتر که در ناآرامی باشد تا احیای حقوق صورت بگیرد و در کمترین حالت موضع برابر شود. در این زمینه شخصا باور دارم که نباید هیچ رحمی در کار باشد و باید با آنها مبارزه کرد. همان طور که شاه کرد و همان طور که جمهوری اسلامی می کند. این داستان امت واحده که جمهوری اسلامی شعار می دهد و ... رویاهایی هست که هیچگاه به وقوع نخواهد پوست مگر معجزه ای رخ بدهد و یا سطح شعور این کشورها به اندازه اروپای غربی برسد که حداقل سلاح به سمت ما نکشند. پاکستان که امروزه پس از دهه ی 80 میلادی شده منبع سنی های افراطی و دیگر مثل قبل از انقلاب نیست. بقیه هم که همیشه دشمن بوده اند و خواهند بود. اما همان طور که به درستی گفتی این اعراب و همسایه ها از آنجایی که همه زیردست آمریکا هستند، تنها راهش در کنار مبارزه با اینها داشتن رابطه ی معقول با آمریکا و غرب برای دور کردن آمریکا از اینهاست .ت
> جمهوری اسلامی با دست خودش به اینها اهرم فشار داده است. جایی که با دشمنی با آمریکا باعث سوق آمریکا برای تسلیح اینها، رشد بالای اقتصادیشان و متکی شدن نیاز به نفت دنیا به این اعراب شده است. والا اگر رابطه با ایران خوب بود، عربستان جرات حتی مطرح کردن صادر نکردن نفت را داشت؟ اصلا تولید نفتش به اندازه ی امروز می رسید؟
> به اندازه ی الان این همه تسلیحات خریداری شده داشت؟
> 
> من مشکلی با اقدامات ایران برای حمایت از مردم شیعه و ایرانیها علیه این اعراب ندارم. اما اعتقاد دارم با سلاح فقط نمی شود کاری از پیش برد. ما نیاز مند دیپلماسی درست خارجی برای ارتباط با بقیه دنیا و یارکشی هستیم و مهمتر از همه ی آنها ساختن یک اقتصاد قوی و ایجاد رفاه برای مردم است.
> زمانی که کشوری پر از رفاه و دارای اقتصاد قوی باشیم. توی دل مردم جهان به خصوص مردم جهان سومی اطرافمان می شویم . هر چه قدر سطح رفاه پایین باشد و وضعیت اقتصادی بد باشد، اتحاد و غرور ملی آن کشور تضعیف می شود. خودتان کشورمان را در چند سال اخیر ببینید که چه طور یهو تبلیغات قومگرایانه بیگانگان روی بعضی از افراد در کشورمان تاثیر گذاشت که تا قبلش سابقه نداشته است. اما خلافش نیز هست. آلمان را نگاه کنید، محبوبترین کشور جهان شده است. نه فقط همسایگانشان مثل لهستانی ها و اهالی بالکان مثل کرواسی و .. به آلمان مهاجرت می کنند و خود را آلمانی دیگر حساب می کنند و دنبال یک خط جمله تو تاریخن که به آلمان ربطشان دهد و بگویند آلمانی هستند! بلکه از تمام دنیا این علاقه وجود دارد. از آسیا و خاورمیانه. همین طور این قضیه سر کانادا و .. هم وجود دارد. چین را نگاه کنید، با رشد اقتصادی بالایش غرور ملی مردمش بسیار بالا رفته است .و
> 
> یک قضیه دیگر هم وجود دارد آن هم دشمنی با اسراییل است که تمام مشکلات ما از همین دشمنی حاکمیت با اینها شروع شده است.
> من از دوستانی که از طرفداران پروپاقرص حاکمیت فعلی هستند یک سوال دارم. ما ادعا کردیم چون فلسطین مسلمان بوده اند و اسراییل اشغال کرده است باید کمکشان کرد.
> آیا این کمک معنایش این است که ما کاسه داغتر از آش شویم و هدف و آرمان کل کشور و سیاست خارجی ایران نابودی آن کشور شود؟
> دوستان من طرفدار اسراییل نیستم و از سیاستهایش خوشم نمی آید همان طور که از سیاست اعراب خلیج فارس خوشم نمی آید....
> 
> اگر اکثر این فلسطینیها از ما بدشان بیاد و کمک ما را نخواهند چه باید کرد؟ با چه زبانی باید به ما گفته شود؟
> این را پرسیدم که خواستم حواستان را به این نکته جلب کنم که در همین قضیه حمله به یمن. فلسطین،پاره ی تن نظام و اسلام که توسط مسئولین گفته می شود، نقش فعالی در سعی برای پاره کردن ما دارند و از اولین کشورها و حامی پروپا قرص این حمله بوده است.
> یعنی جایی که حتی تعدادی از کشورهای عربی همچون عمان و الجزایر مخالفت کرده اند فلسطین علیه ایران حمایت کرده است.
> بیش از 30 سال است دارید دستان پر از عسل را از بالا و پایین بهشان اماله می کنید اما با این حال باز از ما متنفر هستند
> چه کار باید کرد؟ تو سوریه هم که علیه ما سلاح به دست گرفتند.
> عزیزان، برادران، چه کار باید کرد؟ هدف شما انسانی و آرمانی و اسلامی. اما خود مردم آن منطقه ما را نمی خواهند. چگونه باید به ما حالی کنند؟



خوششان نیاید

ما برای خوش آمد اینها کاری نمی کنیم

هدف ما چیز دیگری هست

زمان نشان خواهد داد

زمان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

TurAr said:


> Aww do they mock your empire  ? Come, let me give you a hug.



What has changed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Surenas said:


> What has changed?



Few jets has been enough for Arabs to slap your so called empire back to its place. So nothing has changed really.

How about you tell us more about your empire? Maybe we are missing something.


----------



## The Last of us

TurAr said:


> Few jets has been enough for Arabs to slap your so called empire back to its place. So nothing has changed really.
> 
> How about you tell us more about your empire? Maybe we are missing something.



Erdogan propaganda is blinding you. Houthis are gaining more ground. These aerial bombardments have achieved jack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

The Last of us said:


> Erdogan propaganda is blinding you. Houthis are gaining more ground. These aerial bombardments have achieved jack.



Okay 

What is Iran's current contribution to the fight?


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> Few jets has been enough for Arabs to slap your so called empire back to its place. So nothing has changed really.
> 
> How about you tell us more about your empire? Maybe we are missing something.



The only one dreaming about an empire is Erdogan, but with all the effort, the only thing Turkey managed to become in regional policies is a transit route for ISIS and Nusra terrorists, nothing more. Sad, but true.

Wasn't he barking after his MB goons were toppled in Egypt? His Neo-Ottoman Muslim Brotherhood empire has went directly in to the trash can and you are talking about us?

Houthis are not an Iranian group, they are Yemenis, they are still there, they are powerful and they will never be removed from Yemen's political scene. This operation has not achieved anything yet. There is no government in Yemen and any Arab puppet will not last long either. They will topple him again. Destroying some jets of a barely functioning army on the ground is not called an achievement. The achievement is that the Saudi puppet fled the country with the help of Saudis like the coward he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> Houthis are not an Iranian group, they are Yemenis, they are still there, they are powerful and they will never be removed from Yemen's political scene. This operation has not achieved anything yet. There is no government in Yemen and any Arab puppet will not last long either. They will topple him again. Destroying some jets of a barely functioning army on the ground is not called an achievement. The achievement is that the Saudi puppet fled the country with the help of Saudis like the coward he is.



It proved something which was already obvious to every sane person but mullah fanboys, which is the fact that Iran has a very limited reach due to its inferior technology and economy compared to its regional neighbours. So whether the operation was successful or not doesn't really matter. It showed that they can invade and slaughter every Houthi if they deem necessary, and there is NOTHING mullahs can do about it other than making more empty talks like we are seeing here in fanboys' pathetic "wait and see" rhetoric


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> It proved something which was already obvious to every sane person but mullah fanboys, which is the fact that Iran has a very limited reach due to its inferior technology and economy compared to its regional neighbours. So whether the operation was successful or not doesn't really matter. It showed that they can invade and *slaughter every Houthi* if they deem necessary, and there is NOTHING mullahs can do about it other than making more empty talks like we are seeing here in fanboys' pathetic "wait and see" rhetoric



Come back when you have something fresh to say, besides teasing words trying to provoke us.

I told the reality about Erdogan's empire going down the trash can.

And no, they can't and won't kill all Houthis, there are barely any reports of Houthis casualties at this moment.

And the truth that you are cheering for the fact that they may slaughter 40% of Yemen's population (which they can't) proves exactly why we are not accused of a genocide in history, while you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> Come back when you have something fresh to say, besides teasing words trying to provoke us.



Again: The operation, whether it will be successful or not showed that Arabs have the world's backing, which indicates that they can put their boots on the ground if they deem necessary and there is nothing mullahs can do about it. It is a fact. If it tease you, good! Because, it should.



Serpentine said:


> I told the reality about Erdogan's empire going down the trash can.



Yes you did and I ignored since it has nothing to do with our topic here. If you don't have any answers to give against how few jets has been enough to shatter Iran's so called empire, then better shut up. Because next, you will come up with the so-called Armenian genocide out of the blue like those before you, who didn't have anything better to say.



> And the truth that you are cheering for the fact that they may slaughter 40% of Yemen's population (which they can't) proves exactly why we are not accused of a genocide in history, while you are.



I'm not saying they should, I'm saying they can. You see, they are already dropping hundreds of bombs on Houthis without any consequences other than Iran's constant bitching and moaning.

Ah there it is. Should we also talk about the situation of the Kurds in Turkey Serpentine? Pretty much everyone I discussed with have become a Kurdish or an Armenian activist at some point


----------



## Serpentine

TurAr said:


> Again: The operation, whether it will be successful or not showed that Arabs have the world's backing, which indicates that they can put their boots on the ground if they deem necessary and there is nothing mullahs can do about it. It is a fact. If it tease you, good! Because, it should.


So? Since when is Yemen part of Iran's soil? They haven't launched any ground invasion and they are not planning on doing so. Hence, talk about something that has happened. Your statement is as stupid as saying that Israel killed your civilians in international waters and you couldn't do shit about it.



TurAr said:


> Yes you did and I ignored since it has nothing to do with our topic here. If you don't have any answers to give against how few jets has been enough to shatter Iran's so called empire, then better shut up. Because next, you will come up with the so-called Armenian genocide out of the blue like those before you, who didn't have anything better to say.



Yes it exactly has something to do with our topic, because you were accusing us about that empire crap while it's your own leader who tried and failed to establish an empire. I don't see how they 'shattered' anything? So launching air strikes and managing to kill mostly kids and civilians is called 'shattering an empire'? We don't have an empire and we don't claim to be after one.



TurAr said:


> I'm not saying they should, I'm saying they can. You see, they are already dropping hundreds of bombs on Houthis without any consequences other than Iran's bitching and moaning.


No they can't. Iran is not supposed to declare wars on countries for their aggression against countries hundreds of miles away. You just don't have any proper arguments here, blabbering a sentence again and again doesn't make something an argument.

Do you know what's the irony? Turkey was gaining very strong foothold in Egypt before Erdogan's MB bed mate, Morsi, was toppled in a coup, again with funding and support of Saudis and Arab countries. What did Turkey (Erdogan) do for losing Turkey's biggest potential ally in region except bitching and moaning? That's funny isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TurAr

Serpentine said:


> So? Since when is Yemen part of Iran's soil? They haven't launched any ground invasion and they are not planning on doing so. Hence, talk about something that has happened. Your statement is as stupid as saying that Israel killed your civilians in international waters and you couldn't do shit about it.



I'm already talking about things that has happened like couple of Arab jets being enough to turn Iran into a whiny toddler. By the way, I hope you would take the same stance against Iran's so called technological breakthroughs. Talk when they actually happen instead of making mental masturbation over cardboard mock-ups and shelf models 



> Yes it exactly has something to do with our topic, because you were accusing us about that empire crap while it's your own leader who tried and failed to establish an empire. Isn't that an empire? I don't see how they 'shattered' anything? So launching air strikes and managing to kill mostly kids and civilians is called 'shattering and empire'? We don't have an empire and we don't claim to be after one.



lol I'm not accusing you with anything. There is some people who walks around sharing their wet dreams about the mighty Persian Empire, and I'm asking them: "where is your empire now, bitches?". 

Again, I'm not interested in the operation's moral grounds but its outcome. So spare me from your mullah propaganda about dead civillians. First change your avatar from a dead terrorist to something proper before acting holier than thou.



> No they can't. Iran is not supposed to declare wars on countries for their aggression against countries hundreds of miles away. You just don't have any proper arguments here, blabbering a sentence again and again doesn't make something an argument.
> 
> Do you know what's the irony? Turkey was gaining very strong foothold in Egypt before Erdogan's MB bed mate. Morsi, was toppled, again with funding and support of Saudis and Arab countries. What did Turkey (Erdogan) do for losing Turkey's biggest potential ally in region except bitching and moaning? That's funny isn't it?



Iran can't do shit that's the point.

Unlike you guys with mullahs, I'm not making Erdogan's fanboyism here. So you are wasting your time.


----------



## Uhuhu

The point is, first of all They should stay on Their feet and protect their country by their own soldiers, not being as a puppet of US and beg them to protect them, then we can talk about how an empire is going to build or what iran is doing in the region. because they are not in the position to judge about Iranian policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

What a clinical finish! Next stop: shitsville under a vatani coach lol

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Last of us

That was a surprising result tbh, chile is a good team. We're facing Sweden as well. Ibrahimovic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Abii said:


> What a clinical finish! Next stop: shitsville under a vatani coach lol



Lovely one touch football.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

@ResurgentIran bro, edit your post to horus where you call him a piece of xxx, We need you here bro, don't get banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@Serpentine
سپی جان
نمی تونی به این نادون یک درس حسابی بدی؟
نمره منفی یا اخطار؟
Pakistani protesters condemn Saudi aggression against Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## About.to.be.banned

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @Serpentine
> سپی جان
> نمی تونی به این نادون یک درس حسابی بدی؟
> نمره منفی یا اخطار؟
> Pakistani protesters condemn Saudi aggression against Yemen




20% Pakistanis are Shia, so it should not come as a surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Ozkan

Uhuhu said:


> The point is, first of all They should stay on Their feet and protect their country by their own soldiers, not being as a puppet of US and beg them to protect them (..).



Hi, care to explain this bit more in detail? Is the U.S army protecting the Turkish borders?


----------



## Uhuhu

N.Ozkan said:


> Hi, care to explain this bit more in detail? Is the U.S army protecting the Turkish borders?



Hi, sure,


*Turkey calls on NATO to protect its borders from Syria

Incirlik Air Base is a United States Air Force base, located near İncirlik, Turkey.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Ozkan

Uhuhu said:


> Hi, sure,
> 
> 
> *Turkey calls on NATO to protect its borders from Syria*
> 
> *Incirlik Air Base is a United States Air Force base, located near İncirlik, Turkey.*


Although I don't usually read RT I will accept it this time. 

1. Turkey calling on "NATO" to protect it's borders is a misleading headline. Me being a law student, see paragraph 5 as the most fundamental part of NATO. Collective protection of the members doesn't necessarily mean that one country is weak. no sane person would deny the fact that Turkish Republic can steamroll Syria even in it's healthiest time. Calling for NATO would ease the political pressure. If I'm not mistaken Iran has a pact with Syria also? Collective defence again. And to my main point; is American soldiers protecting Turkish soil and borders? - No. If paragraph 5 is invoked it won't be Americas war, it will be NATO's war.

2. I don't know what kind of education you got, no bad intentions here, but your teachers should have told you to not blindly accept what Wikipedia or similar sites tell you. And to my point; No, Incirlik AB isn't owned by U.S. It belongs to the Turkish Republic. The Americans are just allowed to stay there, and all rights belong to us. They can't even deploy armed drones without our consent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

N.Ozkan said:


> Although I don't usually read RT I will accept it this time.
> 
> 1. Turkey calling on "NATO" to protect it's borders is a misleading headline. Me being a law student, see paragraph 5 as the most fundamental part of NATO. Collective protection of the members doesn't necessarily mean that one country is weak. no sane person would deny the fact that Turkish Republic can steamroll Syria even in it's healthiest time. Calling for NATO would ease the political pressure. If I'm not mistaken Iran has a pact with Syria also? Collective defence again. And to my main point; is American soldiers protecting Turkish soil and borders? - No. If paragraph 5 is invoked it won't be Americas war, it will be NATO's war.
> 
> 2. I don't know what kind of education you got, no bad intentions here, but your teachers should have told you to not blindly accept what Wikipedia or similar sites tell you. And to my point; No, Incirlik AB isn't owned by U.S. It belongs to the Turkish Republic. The Americans are just allowed to stay there, and all rights belong to us. They can't even deploy armed drones without our consent.



1-whenever i see a turkish military base in The US soil, i will call it a Collective defence, other wise...

2-no offence,but i am wonder that how you are not aware as a law student about Diplomatic behavior and talk among officials in the world, They use diplomatic words and show respect whenever they talk with other countries. don't you expect that they humiliate you in the public? you need the US permission for every step is going to be done in foreign policy that is related to global security and US interests in the world, syria is a good example. every move out of the US interests in the region Turkey does, there will be economic and diplomatic consequences.

p.s
and of course it is turkish soil and belongs to turkish republic, but Turkey needs Americans to stay there to protect her.
If you think Turkey doesnt need them,okay, fire them and stay of your feet like some other countries in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Uhuhu said:


> 1-whenever i see a turkish military base in The US soil, i will call it a Collective defence, other wise...
> 
> 2-no offence,but i am wonder that how you are not aware as a law student about Diplomatic behavior and talk among officials in the world, They use diplomatic words and show respect whenever they talk with other countries. don't you expect that they humiliate you in the public? you need the US permission for every step is going to be done in foreign policy that is related to global security and US interests in the world, syria is a good example. every move out of the US interests in the region Turkey does, there will be economic and diplomatic consequences.
> 
> p.s
> and of course it is turkish soil and belongs to turkish republic, but Turkey needs Americans to stay there to protect her.
> If you think Turkey doesnt need them,okay, fire them and stay of your feet like some other countries in the world.



Hi, you seem like a decent person compared to most of the fanboys here. So let me give you a serious answer and see what happens:

1. It doesn't really matter what you call it. The US presence in Turkey is subjected to bunch of agreements, rules and regulations between the two country. So, they can't conduct any operation, be it against Iran or any other country without Turkey's okay. They can't remain in our country despite our will, as we saw right before Iraq's invasion. So, it does not make countries like Japan, Germany, Turkey, etc... US slaves nor does it make them incapable of defending themselves. America simply does not have more influence on Turkey than it has on Iran.

2. You must be really clueless to give Turkey's Syria Policy as an example to that. Since Turkey and US currently have fundementally different priorities in Syria. Erdogan is still insisting on removing Assad while ISIS has become the new US priority. Which is being interpreted as Turkey's support to ISIS in international media. In Syria, Turkey has been left alone. Because, for better or worse it followed its own path, just like in Egypt.

So, let's get over this "the world is revolving around the mullah wonderland, the one and only independent nation of earth" thingy, shall we?


----------



## Serpentine

From now on, there is a section ban feature, so I'd advise all those who intend on starting troll and flame wars, you may be banned from the section completely. This is not a threat, but an advice to keep it clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Serpentine said:


> From now on, there is a section ban feature, so I'd advise all those who intend on starting troll and flame wars, you may be banned from the section completely. This is not a threat, but an advice to keep it clean.


فصل الخطاب

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@SOHEIL 

اقا من دارم تاپیک ها رو درست میکنم. میتونی یه کمکی به من بکنی؟

برای اینکه تاپیک ها رو ادغام کنم بایداول تیک بغل اسمشون رو بزنم و انتخابشون کنم و بعد ادغام. برای اینکار تاپیکای قدیمی رو باید بدونم صفحه چند بخش ایران هستن و پیدا کردنشون یکم طول میکشه. مثلا میتونی بگی اون تاپیک شاهد که توش من رو منشن کردی صفحه چنده؟

اینجوری خیلی کمک میکنی. برای تاپیک های دیگه هم همینطور. مثلا اونایی که مرتبط با نیروی هوایی هستن یا نیروی دریایی.

بقیه دوستان هم لطفا کمک کنن.


مثلا بگی تاپیک های مهم که مربوط به به نیروی موشکی ایران هستن توی صفحه های چند سکشن قرار دارن.
ممنون

@Shahryar Hedayati @The SiLent crY @kollang and others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> اقا من دارم تاپیک ها رو درست میکنم. میتونی یه کمکی به من بکنی؟
> 
> برای اینکه تاپیک ها رو ادغام کنم بایداول تیک بغل اسمشون رو بزنم و انتخابشون کنم و بعد ادغام. برای اینکار تاپیکای قدیمی رو باید بدونم صفحه چند بخش ایران هستن و پیدا کردنشون یکم طول میکشه. مثلا میتونی بگی اون تاپیک شاهد که توش من رو منشن کردی صفحه چنده؟
> 
> اینجوری خیلی کمک میکنی. برای تاپیک های دیگه هم همینطور. مثلا اونایی که مرتبط با نیروی هوایی هستن یا نیروی دریایی.
> 
> بقیه دوستان هم لطفا کمک کنن.
> 
> 
> مثلا بگی تاپیک های مهم که مربوط به به نیروی موشکی ایران هستن توی صفحه های چند سکشن قرار دارن.
> ممنون
> 
> @Shahryar Hedayati @The SiLent crY @kollang and others



والا اون تاپیک که من تگت کردم که الان اومده صفحه اول ... به نظر من اگر صفحه به صفحه بری جلو بهتره ...اشکالش اینه که تاپیک ها بعد از ادقام از صفحه حذف نمیشن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

چرا حذف میشن، بعد 24 ساعت. البته از این به بعد یه کاری میکنم همون لحظه حذف بشن
هفتاد و شش صفحه زیاده یکم، سخته مرور همش. حالا اگر در حین گشت و گذارت تاپیک های مهم مربوط به موشکی، دریایی، زمینی هوایی، پهپاد، دفاع هوایی پیدا کردی، توش من رو منشن کن تا تاپیک بیاد بالا، من ادغامشون میکنم. خودمم میگردم.

ممنون

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> چرا حذف میشن، بعد 24 ساعت. البته از این به بعد یه کاری میکنم همون لحظه حذف بشن
> هفتاد و شش صفحه زیاده یکم، سخته مرور همش. حالا اگر در حین گشت و گذارت تاپیک های مهم مربوط به موشکی، دریایی، زمینی هوایی، پهپاد، دفاع هوایی پیدا کردی، توش من رو منشن کن تا تاپیک بیاد بالا، من ادغامشون میکنم. خودمم میگردم.
> 
> ممنون



یه کاری کن ... موقع گشتن تاپیک ها از قدیم به جدید سورت کنی راحت تر هست

اگه دقت کنی تاپیک های جدید در حالت دیفالت صفحه اولن

یعنی با اضافه شدن تاپیک های جدید صفحاتی که گشتی قاطی پاتی میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> برای چی می خواستن 60% غنی سازی کنن !؟
> 
> شیاف ؟





یه خبر هایی در مورد پیشرانه اتمی بود ولی بیشتر جنبه تبلیغاتی داشت و حرف بود
بارها و بارها مسئولین قبل از دولت روحانی , گفته بودند که ایران بیشتر از 20 درصد غنی سازی نمی کنه
حلا که بعد از توافق هسته ای , دیگه اگه حرفی هم بوده ... دیگه نیست

سیفون زیر دریایی هسته ای رو من کشیدم
فاتحه


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> یه خبر هایی در مورد پیشرانه اتمی بود ولی بیشتر جنبه تبلیغاتی داشت و حرف بود
> بارها و بارها مسئولین قبل از دولت روحانی , گفته بودند که ایران بیشتر از 20 درصد غنی سازی نمی کنه
> حلا که بعد از توافق هسته ای , دیگه اگه حرفی هم بوده ... دیگه نیست
> 
> سیفون زیر دریایی هسته ای رو من کشیدم
> فاتحه



یه 10 سال دیگه روشن میشه


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> یه 10 سال دیگه روشن میشه



منظورت بعد از سقوط امپراطور حسن فریدون کبیر هست؟


--------------------------------



راستی یه نکته مهم ...اصلا از کجا فهمیدین که این زیر دریایی اتمی هست؟


----------



## jarves

@SOHEIL 

That is exactly what i was saying,that Tommy guy is her manager.


----------



## SOHEIL

jarves said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> That is exactly what i was saying,that Tommy guy is her manager.



& Her husband !?


----------



## jarves

SOHEIL said:


> & Her husband !?


She does only with her husband and manager.Her husband is Canadian i think.

@doppleganger


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> منظورت بعد از سقوط امپراطور حسن فریدون کبیر هست؟
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> راستی یه نکته مهم ...اصلا از کجا فهمیدین که این زیر دریایی اتمی هست؟



حالا بعدا مشخص میشه موضوع چیه



jarves said:


> She does only with her husband and manager.Her husband is Canadian i think.
> 
> @doppleganger



So ... with her husband and manager !!!

Great ...


----------



## jarves

@SOHEIL Before the thread got deleted,a Pakistani think tank said these immoral things are done by Shia's only and not Sunnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> حالا بعدا مشخص میشه موضوع چیه
> 
> 
> 
> So ... with her husband and manager !!!
> 
> Great ...



سهیل اصلا اون زیر دریایی اتمی نیست که
پیشرانش پیل الکتریک هست
بعععله


----------



## jarves

SOHEIL said:


> حالا بعدا مشخص میشه موضوع چیه
> 
> 
> 
> So ... with her husband and manager !!!
> 
> Great ...


Oh man!!!

So you are saying that she is a slut/whore?

I am just saying that we shouldnt be too fast to judge people.

@doppelganger Help me here


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> سهیل اصلا اون زیر دریایی اتمی نیست که
> پیشرانش پیل الکتریک هست
> بعععله



کدوم !؟



jarves said:


> Oh man!!!
> 
> So you are saying that she is a slut/whore?
> 
> I am just saying that we shouldnt be too fast to judge people.
> 
> @doppelganger Help me here



So fucking in front of a camera is no problem !!!

She is a slut ... we can open a poll


----------



## jarves

"So women can do her manager and husband"

Yeah why not?,if his husband is not having a problem with it then who we are to judge.


----------



## SOHEIL

jarves said:


> "So women can do her manager and husband"
> 
> Yeah why not?,if his husband is not having a problem with it then who we are to judge.





I do ...

She is a fucking whore ...


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> کدوم !؟








طبق توافق ایران توانایی غنی سازی تا این حد رو نداره


----------



## jarves

SOHEIL said:


> I do ...
> 
> She is a fucking whore ...


Okay you open a poll but the votes of Muslim members wont count 

PS-Isnt in Islam you can marry five different women,why dont you have a problem with that?


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> https://defence.pk/attachments/11034190_727757170655783_4427361650784531978_n-jpg.208741/
> 
> طبق توافق ایران توانایی غنی سازی تا این حد رو نداره



شما از کجا فهمیدی سوختش چیه !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> شما از کجا فهمیدی سوختش چیه !؟


اول شما بگو از کجا فهمیدی اتمی هست؟
بعد من هم میگم


----------



## jarves

سهیل دیوانه کافر است

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

jarves said:


> سهیل دیوانه کافر است


----------



## jarves

شهریار هدایتی، شما یک مرد خوب است.

خدا هو اکبر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

jarves said:


> سهیل دیوانه کافر است


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

jarves said:


> شهریار هدایتی، شما یک مرد خوب است.



سپاسگزارم


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اول شما بگو از کجا فهمیدی اتمی هست؟
> بعد من هم میگم



اصولا باید اتمی باشه


----------



## jarves

@SOHEIL.

So you are opening a poll or you are afraid to do it? 

زنده باد ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

jarves said:


> Okay you open a poll but the votes of Muslim members wont count
> 
> PS-Isnt in Islam you can marry five different women,why dont you have a problem with that?



Just imagine ... what if she get pregnant !!!

Who's the father !?


----------



## jarves

SOHEIL said:


> Just imagine ... what if she get pregnant !!!
> 
> Who's the father !?


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> اصولا باید اتمی باشه



متاسفانه ما طبق توافق ( که خودموم داریم امضا می کنیم) به هیچ وجه توانایی این کار را نداریم
حداقل هم اگه این کار رو کنیم همه می فهمند و ابروی ما زیر سوال می رود
قرار داد هم ملغی می شود
امریکایها 24 ساعت خلیح فارس رو بررسی می کنند
قطعا چنین زیر دریایی با اون راکتور رو نمی تونیم تو جیبمون جا کنیم
تازه یه تاسیسات برای تولید سوخت هم می خواهیم
خلاصه همه می فهمند 
تا اینجا رو قبول داری؟


----------



## SOHEIL

jarves said:


>



Makes sense ???



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> متاسفانه ما طبق توافق ( که خودموم داریم امضا می کنیم) به هیچ وجه توانایی این کار را نداریم
> حداقل هم اگه این کار رو کنیم همه می فهمند و ابروی ما زیر سوال می رود
> قرار داد هم ملغی می شود
> امریکایها 24 ساعت خلیح فارس رو بررسی می کنند
> قطعا چنین زیر دریایی با اون راکتور رو نمی تونیم تو جیبمون جا کنیم
> تازه یه تاسیسات برای تولید سوخت هم می خواهیم
> خلاصه همه می فهمند
> تا اینجا رو قبول داری؟



حالا حتما که نباید اتمی باشه


----------



## jarves

SOHEIL said:


> Makes sense ???
> 
> 
> 
> حالا حتما که نباید اتمی باشه


No dude,you can always do tests to find out.I thought you were just joking.Even without tests a girl can find out who is the father.

You are a bad bad guy.


----------



## SOHEIL

jarves said:


> No dude,you can always do tests to find out.I thought you were just joking.Even without tests a girl can find out who is the father.
> 
> You are a bad bad guy.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> Makes sense ???
> 
> 
> 
> حالا حتما که نباید اتمی باشه



دیزل هم که نمی تونه باشه
چون بازده موتور دیزل بسیار پایین هست1
2 زیر دریایی به علت بازده کم دیزل باید وزن و حجم زیادی رو به بک سوخت اختصاص بده
3زیر دریایی باید دارای مخزن اکسیژن غول پیکر باشه تا موتور احتراقی بتونه کار کنه
4 زیر دریایی باید برای شارژ کپسول اکسیژن حتما به سطح اب بیاد که این برای یک زیر دریایی استراتژیک یه فاجعه به حساب میاد
5 تقریبا نصف بیشتر چنین زیر دریایی باک سوخت و کپسول هست ..... که واقعا مسخره میشه

گزینه ای به جز اتمی و دیزلی به ذهنت میرسه ؟


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> دیزل هم که نمی تونه باشه
> چون بازده موتور دیزل بسیار پایین هست1
> 2 زیر دریایی به علت بازده کم دیزل باید وزن و حجم زیادی رو به بک سوخت اختصاص بده
> 3زیر دریایی باید دارای مخزن اکسیژن غول پیکر باشه تا موتور احتراقی بتونه کار کنه
> 4 زیر دریایی باید برای شارژ کپسول اکسیژن حتما به سطح اب بیاد که این برای یک زیر دریایی استراتژیک یه فاجعه به حساب میاد
> 5 تقریبا نصف بیشتر چنین زیر دریایی باک سوخت و کپسول هست ..... که واقعا مسخره میشه
> 
> گزینه ای به جز اتمی و دیزلی به ذهنت میرسه ؟



@yavar


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> پروفسور محسن شاکری و پروفسور علی اکبر رنجبر رو می شناسی؟



نه


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> نه



دو سال پیش رفته بودم همایش انرژی های نو , دکتر رنجبر خبر داد که تولید پیل 1 مگا واتی وارد مرحله تست مداومت شده
من تقریبا 2 ماه بعد وقتی سرش خلوت بود رفتم دفترش ازش پرسیدم قضیه این پیل چی بود و چرا چنین پیل قدرتمنی درست کردید
به من گفت قرار هست یک ارایه 20 الی 25 تایی از این درست بشه برای یک نوع زیر دریایی ایرانی
بیشتر از این هم دیگه نگفت

کسی تو این انجمن , شیمی دان داریم؟


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> دو سال پیش رفته بودم همایش انرژی های نو , دکتر رنجبر خبر داد که تولید پیل 1 مگا واتی وارد مرحله تست مداومت شده
> من تقریبا 2 ماه بعد وقتی سرش خلوت بود رفتم دفترش ازش پرسیدم قضیه این پیل چی بود و چرا چنین پیل قدرتمنی درست کردید
> به من گفت قرار هست یک ارایه 20 الی 25 تایی از این درست بشه برای یک نوع زیر دریایی ایرانی
> بیشتر از این هم دیگه نگفت
> 
> کسی تو این انجمن , شیمی دان داریم؟



این رو ولش کن ... عکس های اسکن ایگل رو از کجا آوردی !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> این رو ولش کن ... عکس های اسکن ایگل رو از کجا آوردی !؟


خودت چی فکر می کنی؟


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> خودت چی فکر می کنی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> دو سال پیش رفته بودم همایش انرژی های نو , دکتر رنجبر خبر داد که تولید پیل 1 مگا واتی وارد مرحله تست مداومت شده
> من تقریبا 2 ماه بعد وقتی سرش خلوت بود رفتم دفترش ازش پرسیدم قضیه این پیل چی بود و چرا چنین پیل قدرتمنی درست کردید
> به من گفت قرار هست یک ارایه 20 الی 25 تایی از این درست بشه برای یک نوع زیر دریایی ایرانی
> بیشتر از این هم دیگه نگفت
> 
> کسی تو این انجمن , شیمی دان داریم؟



از همه مهمتر اینه که
پیل سوختی بر خلاف دیزل, *هیچ* صدایی تولید نمی کنه که برای یک زیردریایی از نون شب هم واجبتره
بازده فوق العاده ای داره که یعنی مخازن کوچکتر و برد بیشتر
بر خلاف دیزل الکتریک دیگر نیازی به ارایه های عظیم و سنگین باتری های پشتیبان سربی هم در زیردریایی نیست
خداست



SOHEIL said:


>



گزارش کار و عکسها تو لپتاپ یکی از استادها بود
بقیه رو خودت می تونی حدس بزنی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> گزارش کار و عکسها تو لپتاپ یکی از استادها بود
> بقیه رو خودت می تونی حدث بزنی؟



عکس های آر کیو 170 چی !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> عکس های آر کیو 170 چی !؟


همه رو با هم از لپ تاب استاد کش رفتم
بیچاره لپ تابشو 10 دقیقه داده بود دست من تا درستش کنم
بیچاره لپتابش هیچیش نبود فقط اولویت بوتش بهم خورده بود


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> همه رو با هم از لپ تاب استاد کش رفتم
> بیچاره لپ تابشو 10 دقیقه داده بود دست من تا درستش کنم
> بیچاره لپتابش هیچیش نبود فقط اولویت بوتش بهم خورده بود



عکس های 170 رو می خوام

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> عکس های 170 رو می خوام


من خودم با ترس لرز عکس های لاشه اسکن ایگل رو تو سایت اپلود کردم

نه ... چاره ای نداره ..... جان من بیخیال شو

تا سرم به باد نرفته بهتره بحث رو عوض کنم


@yavar 
راستی سهیل این رفیقمون یاور از جایی اطلاعات می گیره
خبراش سندیت داره؟
یاور خودت بگو از کجا خبر میگیری؟
منبعت موثقه؟


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> من خودم با ترس لرز عکس های لاشه اسکن ایگل رو تو سایت اپلود کردم
> 
> نه ... چاره ای نداره ..... جان من بیخیال شو
> 
> تا سرم به باد نرفته بهتره بحث رو عوض کنم
> 
> 
> @yavar
> راستی سهیل این رفیقمون یاور از جایی اطلاعات می گیره
> خبراش سندیت داره؟
> یاور خودت بگو از کجا خبر میگیری؟
> منبعت موثقه؟



حداقل یکم در مورد عکس ها توضیح بده

مطمئنا راه داره


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> من خودم با ترس لرز عکس های لاشه اسکن ایگل رو تو سایت اپلود کردم
> 
> نه ... چاره ای نداره ..... جان من بیخیال شو
> 
> تا سرم به باد نرفته بهتره بحث رو عوض کنم
> 
> 
> @yavar
> راستی سهیل این رفیقمون یاور از جایی اطلاعات می گیره
> خبراش سندیت داره؟
> یاور خودت بگو از کجا خبر میگیری؟
> منبعت موثقه؟




عکس های آر کیو؟ عکسشو نمیخوایم، بگو این نمونه ایرانی به کجا رسیده. چرا صداش در نمیاد دیگه بعد فیلم پرواز


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> حداقل یکم در مورد عکس ها توضیح بده
> 
> مطمئنا راه داره


همون موقع هم توضیح دادم
داخل یه فضای بسته شبیه کلین روم
ولی خوب کلین روم نبود چون بازدید کننده ها (که زیاد هم بودن)لباس مخصوص نداشتن
یه چند تا عکس بود موقع دیس اسمبل کردن
چند تا عکس هم از یه چیز های جعبه مانند بود که چند دسته سیم بهش وصل بود 
یه عکس هم از پشت موتورش بود که عکس تار افتاده بود و چیزی معلوم نیود
عکسی که خیلی نظرمو جلب کرد از زیر دماغه بود
که شیشه های محافظ روی سنسور شکسته بود
دوربین تاکسی هم از جا کنده و اویزون بود
ولی سنسور اصلی خداروشکر, لنزش یه خش هم نداشت
بحث های هیدرولیکش هم کلا دفرمه شده بود
چرخ مرخ که اصلا نداشت
عکسها بیشتر اماتور بود
احتمالا خود استاد گرفته بود
همین وبس


حالا که نگاه میکنم در اخر جمله هام از 10 "بود" استفاده کردم




Serpentine said:


> عکس های آر کیو؟ عکسشو نمیخوایم، بگو این نمونه ایرانی به کجا رسیده. چرا صداش در نمیاد دیگه بعد فیلم پرواز



راستشو بخوای من خبر از نمونه ایرانی ندارم
ولی این پرنده ار کیویی که اینا رونمایی کردن خیلی تابلو بود
نبود؟


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> همون موقع هم توضیح دادم
> داخل یه فضای بسته شبیه کلین روم
> ولی خوب کلین روم نبود چون بازدید کننده ها (که زیاد هم بودن)لباس مخصوص نداشتن
> یه چند تا عکس بود موقع دیس اسمبل کردن
> چند تا عکس هم از یه چیز های جعبه مانند بود که چند دسته سیم بهش وصل بود
> یه عکس هم از پشت موتورش بود که عکس تار افتاده بود و چیزی معلوم نیود
> عکسی که خیلی نظرمو جلب کرد از زیر دماغه بود
> که شیشه های محافظ روی سنسور شکسته بود
> دوربین تاکسی هم از جا کنده و اویزون بود
> ولی سنسور اصلی خداروشکر, لنزش یه خش هم نداشت
> بحث های هیدرولیکش هم کلا دفرمه شده بود
> چرخ مرخ که اصلا نداشت
> عکسها بیشتر اماتور بود
> احتمالا خود استاد گرفته بود
> همین وبس
> 
> 
> 
> راستشو بخوای من خبر از نمونه ایرانی ندارم
> ولی این پرنده ار کیویی که اینا رونمایی کردن خیلی تابلو بود
> نبود؟



خوب مشکلی نداره ... عکس هارو آپ کن


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> راستشو بخوای من خبر از نمونه ایرانی ندارم



پس شما عکس از چی داری؟

والا نمیشه گفت تا وقتی درست نشونش ندن


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> خوب مشکلی نداره ... عکس هارو آپ کن


نه
بیخیال
اصلا قصد چنین کاری ندارم
حتی تو هارد دستگاه هم نریختم ... نکنه ییهو دستگام رو هک نکنند
ریختم تو سی دی



Serpentine said:


> پس شما عکس از چی داری؟
> 
> والا نمیشه گفت تا وقتی درست نشونش ندن



فکر کنم توضیحاتی که تو پست قبل دارم واضح بود

همونی ار کیویی که سقوط کرده بود
ار یکوی امریکایی


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> نه
> بیخیال
> اصلا قصد چنین کاری ندارم
> حتی تو هارد دستگاه هم نریختم ... نکنه ییهو دستگام رو هک نکنند
> ریختم تو سی دی
> 
> 
> نمونه اصلی



عکس هایی که تو داری اصلا مشکلی نداره (بجز سنسورها) ... آفرین

منتظرما


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> راستی شما کسی رو نمی شناسی که در شیمی سر رشته داشته باشه
> بد جوری می خوام بدونم این پیل سوختی چطوری تو زیر دریایی کار می کنه؟



عکس هارو بذار تا زنگ نزدم به حفاظت اطلاعات سپاه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> خیالت راحت
> 
> بیخیال

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

jarves said:


> @doppelganger Help me here



What help you want buddy? This is their "chill" thread.

Let them chill how they want to chill. Why try and impose your values on alien mindsets?


----------



## Uhuhu

*سفیر سابق آمریکا: سعودی ها دوران سختی را پشت سر می گذارند؛ آنها نگران اتحاد ایران و آمریکا هستند*

*سفیر سابق آمریکا در عراق تاکید کرد عربستان سعودی نگران شراکت ایران و آمریکاست. *

*به گزارش «انتخاب»، کریستوفر هیل در گفتگو با برنامه دیدار با مطبوعات در شبکه ان بی سی درباره مذاکرات هسته ای ایران گفت از نظر مذاکره کنندگان آمریکایی، آنها احساس می کنند لازم است به واشنگتن بازگردند و توافق را به تایید داخل برسانند. به نظر من این توافق چنان در مسائل فنی نواقص دارد که قبولاندن آن در داخل آمریکا کار دشواری است. در عین حال ایرانیها نیز باید به تهران بازگردند و به رهبران خود توضیح دهند که آیا توانسته اند همه تحریمها را لغو کنند. کاملا روشن است که این کار بسیار دشوار است. در واقع برای هر دو طرف این توافق ، توافقی شسته و رفته و بی دردسر نخواهد بود. بنابراین دو طرف به زمان کافی نیاز دارند تا بتوانند توافق را به قبول پایتختهای خود برسانند. از این رو برخی از بدبینی ها خیلی جدی است. *

*مجری گفت آمریکا با توافق هسته ای با ایران عملا موقعیت ایران را در منطقه تقویت می کند اما از آن طرف هم شاهدیم که ایران مشکلات بیشتری برای متحدان آمریکا در منطقه از جمله عربستان سعودی ایجاد می کند. این دو مسئله را چگونه می توان جمع کرد؟ *

*کریستوفر هیل گفت شکی نیست که عربستان سعودی دوران سختی را پشت سر می گذارد. در این کشور پادشاه جدیدی به قدرت رسیده است. عراق در مرزهای شمالی این کشور دچار بحران داعش است. اکنون نیز در جنوب این کشور شاهد فعالیت حوثیها هستیم. از دیدگاه سعودیها شرایط سختی است. همچنین از دید آنها توافق هسته ای با ایران چیزی فراتر از مسئله هسته ای است. آنها در واقع نگران شراکت میان ایران و آمریکا هستند. *

*وی افزود: از نظر سعودیها اوضاع بسیار پیچیده و دشوار شده است و آنها نگران افزایش قدرت ایران و دیگر شیعیان در منطقه هستند. و در عین حال ما از آنها انتظار داریم با ما در مبارزه با سنیهای تندرو یعنی داعش نیز مبارزه کنند. *


این چیزی بود که همیشه گفتم. قبل از روحانی و انتخاباتش. اگر الان یک رابطه ی منطقی با آمریکا داشتیم( نه متحد و ...) الان افرادی مثل اردوغان نمی توانستند دهانشان را باز کنند و هرچه می خواهند بگویند و به راحتی به اینجا هم بیایند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

@doppelganger ,would u change ur avater,pls.
It's distracting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> @doppelganger ,would u change ur avater,pls.
> It's distracting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

raptor22 said:


> سرپی جان منبع خبرت کجاست؟ به طور کلی منبع خبری کدوم سایت ها هستند ... البته اگر حمل بر فضولی نکنی ..



بیشتر تویتر و فیس بوک هست. از سایت های خبری سعی میکنم خیلی استفاده نکنم چون اعتباری نیست بهشون.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


>





SOHEIL said:


>





SOHEIL said:


>




can any one give me download link of E.T Armies (Pc game) for free.


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> can any one give me download link of E.T Armies (Pc game) for free.








Joking !

Are you a girl !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

A hu...*MAN*.


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> It's distracting me.



Join the club then.


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> A hu...*MAN*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


>







eat this @SOHEIL .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> View attachment 209829
> 
> eat this @SOHEIL .



 

More interested in japanese stuff !!!


----------



## like_a_boss

SOHEIL said:


> More interested in japanese stuff !!!



do u know hitomi tanaka?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

@SOHEIL


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> @SOHEIL










like_a_boss said:


> do u know hitomi tanaka?



bubble boob !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

SOHEIL said:


> bubble boob !?


congrat


----------



## SOHEIL

like_a_boss said:


> congrat


----------



## farhan_9909

chimi kuni,badami kuni

what does it means?


----------



## SOHEIL

farhan_9909 said:


> chimi kuni,badami kuni
> 
> what does it means?



چه می کنی بادام کونی !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

SOHEIL said:


> چه می کنی بادام کونی !؟



yes but what does it mean in farsi?


----------



## SOHEIL

farhan_9909 said:


> yes but what does it mean in farsi?



@Serpentine

@Optimus prime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

farhan_9909 said:


> chimi kuni


Mean 'what are you doing?' The correct way is: che mikoni?


farhan_9909 said:


> badami kuni


No idea, I think you are spelling it differently hence I can't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> No idea, I think you are spelling it differently hence I can't understand.



واقعیت تلخه ... بهش بگو

احتمالا بهش گفتن با دم کونی چه می کنی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Serpentine said:


> Mean 'what are you doing?' The correct way is: che mikoni?
> 
> No idea, I think you are spelling it differently hence I can't understand.


Salam, is Hamman10 banned these days?


----------



## SOHEIL

IrbiS said:


> Salam, is Hamman10 banned these days?



Yes


----------



## IrbiS

SOHEIL said:


> Yes


why?


----------



## SOHEIL

IrbiS said:


> why?



No idea !!!


----------



## IrbiS

SOHEIL said:


> No idea !!!


Ok Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@SOHEIL @kollang @rahi2357 @raptor22 @New @rmi5 @MTN1917 @JEskandari @Arminkh @Daneshmand and others

dustan ye negahi be thread haie sticky bendazin bebinin chize digei lazem hast? kame? ziade? pishnahad bedin lotfan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> @SOHEIL @kollang @rahi2357 @raptor22 @New @rmi5 @MTN1917 @JEskandari @Arminkh @Daneshmand and others
> 
> dustan ye negahi be thread haie sticky bendazin bebinin chize digei lazem hast? kame? ziade? pishnahad bedin lotfan.



تمام شد !؟


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> تمام شد !؟



اینها فعلا تاپیک های اصلی هستند. هنوز همه تاپیک های قدیمی رو ادغام نکردم. این کار به مرور زمان انجام میشه.

سوال اصلیم این بود که تاپیک جدیدی هم نیاز هست مثلا؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Tikrit:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shams313

Ravani said:


> nuclear deal is made guys








,for that loooooooser

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

*President Obama Delivers a Statement on Iran *


----------



## mohsen

for fun:

مجله فرهنگی هفت راه - گروه فضای مجازی: کاربران ایرانی شبکه‌های اجتماعی با مزه‌پرانی‌های اینترنتی خود به تمدیدهای مداوم زمان مذاکرات هسته‌ای که در لوزان سویی در جریان است واکنش نشان داده‌اند. از دو روز قبل که مذاکرات هسته‌ای مدام تمدید می‌شود و جملاتی تکراری درباره محتوای مذاکرات منتشر می‌شود، حجم متنهای طنزی و نمکینی که کاربران فضای مجازی درباره مذاکرات منتشر کرده‌اند هم رو به افزایش گذاشته است.

آنچه در ادامه می‌آید تنها چند مورد از انبوه این طنزهاست که می‌توان از دل آنها علاوه بر روحیه طنزنگاری ایرانی‌ها، دلخوری آنها از کشدار شدن مذاکرات را هم برداشت کرد. شاید اگر طنزنگاری‌های کاربران فضای مجازی در طول این چند سال مذاکرات بصورت پیوسته و متمرکز جمع آوری شود بتوان در دهه‌های بعد از آن بعنوان یک سند مهم برای مردم‌نگاری استفاده نمود.

*

‏نشست ظریف و کری لحظاتی پیش به دلیل گود برداری غیر اصولی.

*

‏تو گيرنده هاي سياه و سفيد، اونايي كه ته ريش دارن و از سمت راست به چپ صحبت میکنن، اعضاي تيم مذاكره كننده ما هستن.
بهرام شفيع _ لوزان

*

‏تنها مورد باقیمانده در مذاکرات اینه که چه کسی برای اولین بار خبر توافق رو توییت کنه .

*

آخرین مورد اختلافی بین ایران و 5+1 ، سر همه چیز توافق شده فقط مونده سر اینکه پول هتل روچه کسی بده توافق کنند.هزینه هتل: هفتادوپنج میلیون دلار شده مدیر هتل اجازه نمیده کسی هتلو ترک کنه، وزیر خارجه چین و فرانسه صبح با گذاشتن کارت ملی فرار کردند...

*

آخرین اخبار از مذاکرات 5+1 :
دارن‌ روو فونت متن توافقنامه بحث میکنن، ایرانیا اصرار عجیبی روی فونت B Nazanin 14 دارن!

*

در آخرین خبر از مذاکرات هسته ای گفته شده که:

همه موارد اختلافی حل شده فقط غربی ها میخوان ببینن اون دختره که احمدی نژاد میگفت توی 15 سالگی تو زیرزمین با قابلمه اورانیم غنی میکرد الان کجاست؟!

*

حکایت مذاکرات هسته ای و دیپلمات های وطنی دولت تدبیر و امید شدیدا شبیه این شعر جلیل صفربیگی است:

حالا که ورق ها همگی رو شده اند
سرخورده از این همه تکاپو شده اند
گیریم کسی کلید را پیدا کرد
درهای جهان قفل از آن سو شده اند

پ. ن: شعر صرفا عاشقانه بوده و نگارنده کاملا از آن سواستفاده کرده است!

*

می‌شه از مسئولین تقاضا کنم زمان تعطیلات هم مثل مذاکرات به وقت اضافه بکشه؟
مثلن تا شنبه‌ی بعدتر

*

شایعات حاکی است که این سه تا وزیری که از مذاکرات خارج شدن مافیا بودن، سوختن.
بازی خیلی سنگین شده و ادامه داره.

*

از دستاوردهای مذاکرات این دوره بی ارزش شدن پیش‌بینی بود!

*

اخبار ارسالی از لوزان حاکی از آن است که

مذاکرات به مرحله "هر کی حرف بزنه خره" رسیده است.

*

دكتر ظريف در آخرين دور مذاكرات هسته اي، با صراحت تمام خطاب به اعضاي گروه ٥+١ تاكيد كرد:
انرژي هسته اي واسِ ماس، ینی کلش واسِ ماس!!

*

موضوع انشاء تعطیلات نوروز خود را چگونه گذراندید؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
آقا اجازه: پیگیری مذاکرات!

*

الان «ضرب‌الاجل» پایان مذاکرات ایران و ۱+۵ در ۳۱ مارس ۲۰۱۵ داره به «جمع‌الاجل» و احتمالا به «کسرالاجل» و شاید به «فرق‌الاجل» تبدیل بشه !

*

خبرهایی از حضور بنیامین نتنیاهو درمحل مذاکرات از درب پشتی هتل کوبورگ وین شنیده می شود ! او دربرابرپرسش کارکنان هتل گفته که برای برداشتن موز به آنجا رفته است!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

Serpentine said:


> @SOHEIL @kollang @rahi2357 @raptor22 @New @rmi5 @MTN1917 @JEskandari @Arminkh @Daneshmand and others
> 
> dustan ye negahi be thread haie sticky bendazin bebinin chize digei lazem hast? kame? ziade? pishnahad bedin lotfan.


I think it looks great. We can add new ones as we go.



Serpentine said:


> Tikrit:


هاها! صدام داره تو قبر پشتک میزنه!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Ravani said:


> nuclear deal is made guys


 
1) Do you get to make the bomb?

2) Will you do it like India (open) or like Israel (secretly)?


----------



## Shams313

doppelganger said:


> 1) Do you get to make the bomb?
> 
> 2) Will you do it like India (open) or like Israel (secretly)?


Like ur avater.


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> Like ur avater.


 
You're obsessing over my chick man! 

But its ok. She is a loving soul and likes to spread .... her love.


----------



## Shams313

doppelganger said:


> She is a loving soul and likes to spread .... her love.


Really she is???
but she isn't.
She is a po.. star.but, She can be little tolerated in that occasion.
congrats  to all iranian brothers.


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> She is a po.. star.but, She can be little tolerated in that occasion.


 
Resist your inner urges to be a mulla man. Live a little.


----------



## Shams313

doppelganger said:


> Resist your inner urges to be a mulla man. Live a little.


com'mn dude!


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> com'mn dude!


 
I don't judge women man. I love all of them too much for that.

I do't think I will ever marry. It would be unfairness of epic proportions for womankind.


----------



## Shams313

doppelganger said:


> I do't think I will ever marry.


Do  say that. I hope u will.


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> Do  say that. I hope u will.


 
It would not be fair to the girl I marry.

It would be even less fair to me.

Not to mention women at large. Some guys are just not meant to be married. I see marriage as a major con game played by insecure women and a society full of betas and deltas on the alphas of the species.

A way to get laid, to put it crudely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

doppelganger said:


> Not to mention women at large. Some guys are just not meant to be married. I see marriage as a major con game played by insecure women and a society full of betas and deltas on the alphas of the species.
> 
> A way to get laid, to put it crudely.


One day ur thinking will be turned into a disaster.
Do not mention about society when they r against truth, but sometime u need to care them as they become the truth.
And personally i think marriage and family is a universal truth.No one can deny it.But our society sometime act like dmn one.
I don't know about ur society.above all u must not have any doubt against marriage,though u have a lot against woman.
I have too.


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> One day ur thinking will be turned into a disaster.
> Do not mention about society when they r against truth, but sometime u need to care them as they become the truth.
> And personally i think marriage and family is a universal truth.No one can deny it.But our society sometime act like dmn one.
> I don't know about ur society.above all u must not have any doubt against marriage,though u have a lot against woman.
> I have too.


 
I have nothing against womankind. I love them all.

They have been put on earth for a purpose, as men have.

I have a problem with women who try to cross that purpose. That makes them extremly unattractive to me. And I am usually extremely mean with unattractive things. There is little that is politically correct about me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

doppelganger said:


> I have a problem with women who try to cross that purpose.


me too.But who they r?
soney leon?


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> me too.But who they r?
> soney leon?


 
Sunny Leone is extremely attractive to me. Because she enjoys greatly the traditional role of a woman. And shows her enthusiasm unabashedly. Without hypocrisy of societal norms.

Norms imposed on the females and their alphas by disadvantaged lesser forms.


----------



## Shams313

doppelganger said:


> And shows her enthusiasm unabashedly. Without hypocrisy of societal norms.








I can't tolerate her babe's.


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> View attachment 211099
> 
> I can't tolerate her babe's.


 
That's because you've seen too much of her too easily.

Now think of her in demure Indian clothing, think of her scent as you nuzzle the soft part of the back of her neck and ears ......

And imagine her with her hair grown out, soft, natural .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

doppelganger said:


> That's because you've seen too much of her too easily.
> 
> Now think of her in demure Indian clothing, think of her scent as you nuzzle the soft part of the back of her neck and ears ......
> 
> And imagine her with her hair grown out, soft, natural .....


Wow, you've got some talent here, please go on ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Guys I've watched "Interstellar 2014" and it was amazing ... I almost cried for humanity...  it's highly recommended to watch .... 
Also Watched "Cow 1969" .... was a good movie, but not my cup of tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

Don't watch "Kingdom of heaven" and "Drakula".In both movie they raped muslim and Islam.specially in Kingdom of heaven they insulted salauddin the great hero of islam.


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> Don't watch "Kingdom of heaven" and "Drakula".In both movie they raped muslim and Islam.specially in Kingdom of heaven they insulted salauddin the great hero of islam.


 
As I recall, in KOH, Salauddin wins, and walks into Jerusalem as the victor. Where is the rape?


----------



## Shams313

doppelganger said:


> As I recall, in KOH, Salauddin wins, and walks into Jerusalem as the victor. Where is the rape?


They didn't deform the history but only presented islam and saladin as a blood thirsty murderer.
And the same case in Drakula.

Just feel every speech. u may find, actually what they wanted to present in that movie; the victory of Saladin or the aggression of islam to mankind.



raptor22 said:


> Also Watched "Cow 1969" .... was a good movie, but not my cup of tea.


Brother,want to download the cow.have u any link?


----------



## doppelganger

Optimus prime said:


> They didn't deform the history but only presented islam and saladin as a blood thirsty murderer.
> And the same case in Drakula.
> 
> Just feel every speech. u may find, actually what they wanted to present in that movie; the victory of Saladin or the aggression of islam to mankind.


 
That's expected. The movie is made by Christians for a Christian audience.

Were a movie to be made by Muslims for a Muslim audience, the narrative could be reversed.

In a holy war, any war, there are no neutrals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

how can i write a status like urs "To hoodie or not to hoodie, that is the question." bottom of my post? help me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sEoulman556

Optimus prime said:


> how can i write a status like urs "To hoodie or not to hoodie, that is the question." bottom of my post? help me



Move your mouse pointer to the upper right part of your screen, where it shows your profile picture and PDF username. 

Then a menu drops down and it shows you a lot of options, "Personal Details", "Your News Feed", "Conversations".

The "Signature" option is right under "Personal Details". 

Btw be careful with your signature, mate. I don't think Horus and Webby will like racist signatures.


----------



## Shams313

sEoulman556 said:


> Move your mouse pointer to the upper right part of your screen, where it shows your profile picture and PDF username.
> 
> Then a menu drops down and it shows you a lot of options, "Personal Details", "Your News Feed", "Conversations".
> 
> The "Signature" option is right under "Personal Details".
> 
> Btw be careful with your signature, mate. I don't think Horus and Webby will like racist signatures.


Oh i gussed that before. Bt i have no permission to have a signature. a lot of task need to be completed.


----------



## sEoulman556

Optimus prime said:


> Oh i gussed that before. Bt i have no permission to have a signature. a lot of task need to be completed.



Does it say what you have to do in order to have a signature?


----------



## Shams313

sEoulman556 said:


> Does it say what you have to do in order to have a signature?


Signature Rules:
Before you can modify your signature, you must have passed the following conditions:

The number of posts you have created must exceed: 99 (Yours: 89)
The number of Likes you've received must exceed: -1 (Yours: 0)
The Like post Ratio must exceed: -1% (Yours: 0%)
The number of days you have been registered must exceed: 9 (Yours: 372)......bla-bla-bla

Can i have a photo of ur avater 
*@sEoulman556*


----------



## sEoulman556

Optimus prime said:


> Signature Rules:
> Before you can modify your signature, you must have passed the following conditions:
> 
> The number of posts you have created must exceed: 99 (Yours: 89)
> The number of Likes you've received must exceed: -1 (Yours: 0)
> The Like post Ratio must exceed: -1% (Yours: 0%)
> The number of days you have been registered must exceed: 9 (Yours: 372)......bla-bla-bla
> 
> Can i have a photo of ur avater
> *@sEoulman556*



Hahahahahahaha 

You will reach 100 posts very quickly. You're making posts right now by talking with me. 

May I ask why you want my avatar picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

sEoulman556 said:


> May I ask why you want my avatar picture?


Awesome,any doubt?
Does it belongs to any game?



sEoulman556 said:


> Hahahahahahaha


----------



## sEoulman556

Optimus prime said:


> Awesome,any doubt.Does it belongs to any game?



Nope. It doesn't belong to any game. I found it in an art portfolio while doing some pointless Web surfing. 

I will give you the picture. But, you must promise not to use it to impersonate Koreans in online forums. Do we have a deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Deal


----------



## Tomyris

well done. we obtained the sanction lifted  Now we can strengthen our army and economy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sEoulman556

Optimus prime said:


> Deal



Enjoy the pic, mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Tomyris said:


> ell done. we obtained the sanction lifted  Now we can strengthen our army and economy


Ur avater dude. Wanna kissing everyone who sees at her.
Seems to be a serial kisser..................Hai!!! i'm gone



sEoulman556 said:


> Enjoy the pic, mate.


Dude i can't see.


----------



## Tomyris

Optimus prime said:


> Ur avater dude. Wanna to kissing everyone who sees her.
> Seems to be an serial kisser..................Hai!!! i'm gone
> 
> 
> Dude i can't see.


no coment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

raptor22 said:


> Guys I've watched "Interstellar 2014" and it was amazing ... I almost cried for humanity...  it's highly recommended to watch ....



Watched it 2 days ago, still thinking about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sEoulman556

Optimus prime said:


> Dude i can't see.



 Can you see it now?


----------



## Shams313

Tomyris said:


> no coment






DRaisinHerald said:


> Watched it 2 days ago, still thinking about it


Watched it 17 days ago, still thinking about it.



sEoulman556 said:


> Can you see it now?


A tinny one.
Thanks dude @sEoulman556
may be it is from any game.


----------



## SOHEIL

sEoulman556 said:


> Can you see it now?



Hi ...



Tomyris said:


> well done. we obtained the sanction lifted  Now we can strengthen our army and economy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sEoulman556

Optimus prime said:


> A tinny one.
> may be it is from any game.



Lolz, please trust me when I say that it doesn't come from a game. If it did come from a game, me & you along with the global gamers community would already know about it. 

They have N.Koreans as bad guys in Homefront and Crysis and one S.Korean as a good guy in Rainbow Six: Vegas. All 3 games were triple A titles that everybody knows about. I'm 100 percent positive that it doesn't come from a game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

look ,who is back (@SOHEIL )


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> Ur avater dude. Wanna to kissing everyone who sees her.
> Seems to be an serial kisser..................Hai!!! i'm gone






*=*







Optimus prime said:


> look ,who is back (@SOHEIL )



Who !?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

sEoulman556 said:


> They have N.Koreans as bad guys in Homefront and Crysis and one S.Korean as a good guy in Rainbow Six: Vegas. All 3 games were triple A titles that everybody knows about. I'm 100 percent positive that it doesn't come from a game.


Okay.bt the suit seems familiar to me,so i asked u.
Have u played E.T Armies,a iranian one.



SOHEIL said:


> Who !?


Who=

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@Optimus prime

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> @Optimus prime


----------



## sEoulman556

SOHEIL said:


> Hi ...



Pleased to meet you.

 How are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

sEoulman556 said:


> Pleased to meet you.
> 
> How are you?



Do i know you ?


----------



## sEoulman556

SOHEIL said:


> Do i know you ?



No, I don't think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

sEoulman556 said:


> No, I don't think so.



Nice to meet you ... not so many koreans around !!!


----------



## sEoulman556

SOHEIL said:


> Nice to meet you ... not so many koreans around !!!



Yeah, and with good reason. 95 percent of my people don't like learning English and some of us hate the trash-talking that seems to follow my people around. So, we don't join international forums like PDF or we join ungoverned sites like youtube where we can trash-talk back to others using the limited knowledge of English we do have. 

Unfortunate but it is what it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

sEoulman556 said:


> h, and with good reason. 95 percent of my people don't like learning English and some of us hate the trash-talking that seems to follow my people around. So, we don't join international forums like PDF or we join ungoverned sites like youtube where we can trash-talk back to others using the limited knowledge of English we do have.
> 
> Unfortunate but it is what it is.


dude i had seen a korean movie,My little bride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

sEoulman556 said:


> Yeah, and with good reason. 95 percent of my people don't like learning English and some of us hate the trash-talking that seems to follow my people around. So, we don't join international forums like PDF or we join ungoverned sites like youtube where we can trash-talk back to others using the limited knowledge of English we do have.
> 
> Unfortunate but it is what it is.



I have a question !

Is there any korean actress with natural face !?

I mean without surgery !!! 



Optimus prime said:


> dude i had seen a korean movie,My little bride.



Erotic !?

@Optimus prime 

Do you like this music :

http://dl2.takmelody.ir/Mahdi/Music/Tir/1392/Babak Jahanbakhsh - Dooset Daram.mp3


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> Erotic !?


No,it's not.
It is a love story between a young girl who married to a adult boy.Can be considered as ,Social and standard class.


SOHEIL said:


> Do you like this music :
> 
> http://dl2.takmelody.ir/Mahdi/Music/Tir/1392/Babak Jahanbakhsh - Dooset Daram.mp3


Awesome,but i prefer rock.
Fairy tale,Hypernova.

@sEoulman556 ,dude i ave my signature,now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

Hey @SOHEIL jan manam omadam injaaa 
Saaalm be baghie ham daram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

warfareknow said:


> Hey @SOHEIL jan manam omadam injaaa
> Saaalm be baghie ham daram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sEoulman556

SOHEIL said:


> I have a question !
> 
> Is there any korean actress with natural face !?
> 
> I mean without surgery !!!





First off, I'd like to say that plastic surgery is considered by some Koreans to be one of the worst things ever to be introduced to my country (including me). While other Koreans think there is nothing wrong with it as they think its equal to normal surgery like knee surgery. As a result, plastic surgery is very controversial in my country. My people are trying to figure this out. We don't appreciate the misconception that we are somehow "fake people". We think of foreigner's opinions to be even less especially if they only want to make insults. I would like this fvcking stupid practice to totally disappear from my country for this reason. However, I'm just one person. I'm sure you are disillusioned with at least one problem that Iran has.

All the countries on this planet are shaped differently with the various cultures, religions, economy, levels of poverty, government corruption, ethnic conflicts, types of governments, etc that are specific for each country. No country is completely perfect and everybody should approach foreign countries that aren't their own with unbiased opinions. Sadly, this doesn't happen. I hope, you as an Iranian and me as a Korean can look at each other's countries with open eyes. If you want to do this, then that is awesome. If you don't, then we should stop interacting before we insult each other's country.

Song Hye-gyo (송혜교)










Han Ga-in (한가인)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

sEoulman556 said:


> First off, I'd like to say that plastic surgery is considered by some Koreans to be one of the worst things ever to be introduced to my country (including me). While other Koreans think there is nothing wrong with it as they think its equal to normal surgery like knee surgery. As a result, plastic surgery is very controversial in my country. My people are trying to figure this out. We don't appreciate the misconception that we are somehow "fake people". We think of foreigner's opinions to be even less especially if they only want to make insults. I would like this fvcking stupid practice to totally disappear from my country for this reason. However, I'm just one person. I'm sure you are disillusioned with at least one problem that Iran has.
> 
> All the countries on this planet are shaped differently with the various cultures, religions, economy, levels of poverty, government corruption, ethnic conflicts, types of governments, etc that are specific for each country. No country is completely perfect and everybody should approach foreign countries that aren't their own with unbiased opinions. Sadly, this doesn't happen. I hope, you as an Iranian and me as a Korean can look at each other's countries with open eyes. If you want to do this, then that is awesome. If you don't, then we should stop interacting before we insult each other's country.
> 
> Song Hye-gyo (송혜교)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Han Ga-in (한가인)


Who is the last one? (for research purpose only)


----------



## sEoulman556

xenon54 said:


> Who is the last one? (for research purpose only)





Birader..............

It says her name right on top of the picture.........

I know wiki is a terrible source but it cites the websites where it got info so its official. 
Han Ga-in - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

sEoulman556 said:


> First off, I'd like to say that plastic surgery is considered by some Koreans to be one of the worst things ever to be introduced to my country (including me). While other Koreans think there is nothing wrong with it as they think its equal to normal surgery like knee surgery. As a result, plastic surgery is very controversial in my country. My people are trying to figure this out. We don't appreciate the misconception that we are somehow "fake people". We think of foreigner's opinions to be even less especially if they only want to make insults. I would like this fvcking stupid practice to totally disappear from my country for this reason. However, I'm just one person. I'm sure you are disillusioned with at least one problem that Iran has.
> 
> All the countries on this planet are shaped differently with the various cultures, religions, economy, levels of poverty, government corruption, ethnic conflicts, types of governments, etc that are specific for each country. No country is completely perfect and everybody should approach foreign countries that aren't their own with unbiased opinions. Sadly, this doesn't happen. I hope, you as an Iranian and me as a Korean can look at each other's countries with open eyes. If you want to do this, then that is awesome. If you don't, then we should stop interacting before we insult each other's country.
> 
> Song Hye-gyo (송혜교)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Han Ga-in (한가인)


Song hye ko is a good actress. While I was growing up they showed "Autumn in my heart" and Full House" on TV. She did 2 very different roles and it was almost impossible recognise whether it was the same person.

You recognise the man in my avatar?


----------



## xenon54 out

sEoulman556 said:


> Birader..............
> 
> It says her name right on top of the picture.........
> 
> I know wiki is a terrible source but it cites the websites where it got info so its official.
> Han Ga-in - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh didnt know it was the same girl, what a change from first picture, there is a picture of her with less make up in your link, still pretty though but never trust make-up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sEoulman556

Azizam said:


> Song hye ko is a good actress. While I was growing up they showed "Autumn in my heart" and Full House" on TV. She did 2 very different roles and it was almost impossible recognise whether it was the same person.
> 
> You recognise the man in my avatar?


I don't really watch Korean cinema that much, considering the amount of girly-girl dramas that currently swamp the Korean film industry. In my spare time, I like to play my gaming pc cuz Korean films don't interest me.

Ummmm, why do you have that picture as your avatar? Are you trying to impress me or pick a fight? If its the former, I gotta say thats a rather poor approach to take. If its the latter, I'm not interested as I have much BETTER things to do.


----------



## warfareknow

I think Samsungs CEO is the most natural actor


----------



## Azizam

sEoulman556 said:


> I don't really watch Korean cinema that much, considering the amount of girly-girl dramas that currently swamp the Korean film industry.
> 
> Ummmm, why do you have that picture as your avatar? Are you trying to impress me or pick a fight? If its the former, I gotta say thats a rather poor approach to take. If its the latter, I'm not interested as I have much BETTER things to do.


Why the hell would I pick a fight or impress? I had it long before even I knew that you are ln the forum. You seem very paranoid.

Yeah, it was my sister who was watching them so I didn't have a choice when watching TV.


----------



## sEoulman556

Azizam said:


> Why the hell would I pick a fight or impress? I had it long before even I knew that you are ln the forum. You seem very paranoid.
> 
> Yeah, it was my sister who was watching them so I didn't have a choice when watching TV.



Mate, I will keep it simple for you as you are a Sri Lankan, not a Korean. And please keep in mind that he oppressed humble, well-meaning Koreans, not Sri Lankans who were two oceans and a whole continent away. That man (or shit-for-brains godless scumbag that needed to fvcking die as I like to appropriately call him) was directly and indirectly responsible for the deaths of thousands of Koreans during his 20 year oppressive rule and many more Vietnamese people during the Vietnamese War, a conflict in which Koreans had no right to participate in.

If I ran up to you in some forum, and I had a picture of a Sri Lankan war criminal as my profile picture and did the same thing you did. At the bare minimum, I would expect that Sri Lankan to be annoyed. At most, he would probably be cursing the name of my country.

So yeah, mate. I don't understand why you have that as your profile picture. Maybe I could have used my words differently. However, I had many endless debates with my brethren about that particular shit-bag, I don't need a Sri Lankan to do the same. I like Sri Lankans but I don't like how this conversation started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

2 pages of non Iranians, and you could see finally peace and happiness prevails.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

sEoulman556 said:


> Mate, I will keep it simple for you as you are a Sri Lankan, not a Korean. And please keep in mind that he oppressed humble, well-meaning Koreans, not Sri Lankans who were two oceans and a whole continent away. That man (or shit-for-brains godless scumbag that needed to fvcking die as I like to appropriately call him) was directly and indirectly responsible for the deaths of thousands of Koreans during his 20 year oppressive rule and many more Vietnamese people during the Vietnamese War, a conflict in which Koreans had no right to participate in.
> 
> If I ran up to you in some forum, and I had a picture of a Sri Lankan war criminal as my profile picture and did the same thing you did. At the bare minimum, I would expect that Sri Lankan to be annoyed. At most, he would probably be cursing the name of my country.
> 
> So yeah, mate. I don't understand why you have that as your profile picture. Maybe I could have used my words differently. I think


Oh sorry then. I didn't know he was hated by you. He was the person who initiated economic growth in South Korea, wasn't he? Yeah vietnamese war was something I don't agree. He did to gain American economic support and he succeeded. Strong leaders are both loved and hated at the same time. You are then Korean so you know him better than I do so I'll change the avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

sEoulman556 said:


> First off, I'd like to say that plastic surgery is considered by some Koreans to be one of the worst things ever to be introduced to my country (including me). While other Koreans think there is nothing wrong with it as they think its equal to normal surgery like knee surgery. As a result, plastic surgery is very controversial in my country. My people are trying to figure this out. We don't appreciate the misconception that we are somehow "fake people". We think of foreigner's opinions to be even less especially if they only want to make insults. I would like this fvcking stupid practice to totally disappear from my country for this reason. However, I'm just one person. I'm sure you are disillusioned with at least one problem that Iran has.
> 
> All the countries on this planet are shaped differently with the various cultures, religions, economy, levels of poverty, government corruption, ethnic conflicts, types of governments, etc that are specific for each country. No country is completely perfect and everybody should approach foreign countries that aren't their own with unbiased opinions. Sadly, this doesn't happen. I hope, you as an Iranian and me as a Korean can look at each other's countries with open eyes. If you want to do this, then that is awesome. If you don't, then we should stop interacting before we insult each other's country.
> 
> Song Hye-gyo (송혜교)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Han Ga-in (한가인)



I didn't mean to insult ... I just wanted to know your opinion 

Are you interested in aerospace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

sEoulman556 said:


> First off, I'd like to say that plastic surgery is considered by some Koreans to be one of the worst things ever to be introduced to my country (including me). While other Koreans think there is nothing wrong with it as they think its equal to normal surgery like knee surgery. As a result, plastic surgery is very controversial in my country. My people are trying to figure this out. We don't appreciate the misconception that we are somehow "fake people". We think of foreigner's opinions to be even less especially if they only want to make insults. I would like this fvcking stupid practice to totally disappear from my country for this reason. However, I'm just one person. I'm sure you are disillusioned with at least one problem that Iran has.
> 
> All the countries on this planet are shaped differently with the various cultures, religions, economy, levels of poverty, government corruption, ethnic conflicts, types of governments, etc that are specific for each country. No country is completely perfect and everybody should approach foreign countries that aren't their own with unbiased opinions. Sadly, this doesn't happen. I hope, you as an Iranian and me as a Korean can look at each other's countries with open eyes. If you want to do this, then that is awesome. If you don't, then we should stop interacting before we insult each other's country.
> 
> Song Hye-gyo (송혜교)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Han Ga-in (한가인)



I was thinking that maybe you guys are more into fashion and such things, hence maybe that's why people are more obsessed with such surgeries. In Iran, there is a huge business of rhinoplasty  MiddleEasterners in general have too big noses! My opinion is that Koreans are already better looking than all other Asian looking nationalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> I was thinking that maybe you guys are more into fashion and such things, hence maybe that's why people are more obsessed with such surgeries. In Iran, there is a huge business of rhinoplasty  MiddleEasterners in general have too big noses! My opinion is that Koreans are already better looking than all other Asian looking nationalities.



I think italians have big noses !





@sEoulman556

Any update about this :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> I think italians have big noses !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sEoulman556
> 
> Any update about this :



People of (Eastern) Mediterranean and Near East region(Italians, Albanians, Jews, Iranians, Caucasus people) are more or else from the same race. It seems that our ancestors had been too much blessed by their noses

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> People of (Eastern) Mediterranean and Near East region(Italians, Albanians, Jews, Iranians, Caucasus people) are more or else from the same race. It seems that our ancestors had been too much blessed by their noses

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sEoulman556

SOHEIL said:


> I think italians have big noses !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @sEoulman556
> 
> Any update about this :



The launch for KSLV-II is scheduled for sometime in between 2018-2020. 

This source says 2018. 
Self-made rocket due 2018

But, then this site says 2020. 
South Korea and Earth Observation Systems

It could be earlier but my country has more urgent national goals such as modernisation of all three branches of SK's military or the 10 year overdue economic reforms that is currently taking place over the next couple years. I wish the launch date is sooner but our national security is more important than our national pride so this will hopefully ready by the scheduled time frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

@rmi5








sEoulman556 said:


> The launch for KSLV-II is scheduled for sometime in between 2018-2020.
> 
> This source says 2018.
> Self-made rocket due 2018
> 
> But, then this site says 2020.
> South Korea and Earth Observation Systems
> 
> It could be earlier but my country has more urgent national goals such as modernisation of all three branches of SK's military or the 10 year overdue economic reforms that is currently taking place over the next couple years. I wish the launch date is sooner but our national security is more important than our national pride so this will hopefully ready by the scheduled time frame.



Can you provide some informations about the engines & their origin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

warfareknow said:


> Hey @SOHEIL jan manam omadam injaaa
> Saaalm be baghie ham daram



خوش امدی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sEoulman556

SOHEIL said:


> Can you provide some informations about the engines & their origin ?



Here are some pictures. I don't know the detailed specs or the origins so please don't ask me. I hope you like the pictures.

KARI (Korea Aerospace Research Institute) 30 ton engine





















KARI 75 ton engine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sEoulman556

Optimus prime said:


> Okay.bt the suit seems familiar to me,so i asked u.
> Have u played E.T Armies,a iranian one.


Its the first time I heard about it. I just watched the official trailer, though. It looks like a cool game. I will watch out for this game when it releases. Thanks mate 

(For anybody, thats lazy like me. Here is official trailer.)


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

147 dead, Islamist gunmen killed after attack at Kenya college

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 211633



A person with such type of clothing is either a terrorist or a mental patient. There is no other possibility.
@Abii Tou europa por shode az aat va ashghal hayi ba in ghiyaafeh. Tou canada che tor hast? az in ha peyda mishan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> A person with such type of clothing is either a terrorist or a mental patient. There is no other possibility.
> @Abii Tou europa por shode az aat va ashghal hayi ba in ghiyaafeh. Tou canada che tor hast? az in ha peyda mishan?



اینها چطوری ازدواج می کنن

یعنی مرده روبنده دیده و پسندیده !؟

نکنه اینها با روبنده راست می کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> اینها چطوری ازدواج می کنن
> 
> یعنی مرده روبنده دیده و پسندیده !؟
> 
> نکنه اینها با روبنده راست می کنن



  
Are hatman. Albatteh inhaa enghadr ghiyaafeh hashoun karih va zesht hast ke ageh ba roubandeh chizi az ghayaafashoun dideh nasheh, taazeh baraashoun behtar hast 
Hamin hast va ajib nist ke in saudi ha ma'rouf hast ke ba boz ha sex mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Are hatman. Albatteh inhaa enghadr ghiyaafeh hashoun karih va zesht hast ke ageh ba roubandeh chizi az ghayaafashoun dideh nasheh, taazeh baraashoun behtar hast
> Hamin hast va ajib nist ke in saudi ha ma'rouf hast ke ba boz ha sex mikonan.



جالبه احساسات نژاد پرستانه هم دارن






چند وقت پیش داشتم با یکی از عرب های این سایت چت می کردم می گفت ما می خواستیم روی یه پروژه به نام

Super F-15

کار کنیم که تحت فشار آمریکا لغو شد

خوب شد لغوش کردن واگر نه سوپره اف 15 هم می اومد بیرون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

@SOHEIL Your avatar is funny.
It seems you just fixed cat face in the place of Natnayhuu body .Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

SrNair said:


> @SOHEIL Your avatar is funny.
> It seems you just fixed cat face in the place of Natnayhuu body .Right?



No ... the body belongs to US president !!!

Doesn't matter ... it's mine now !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> جالبه احساسات نژاد پرستانه هم دارن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> چند وقت پیش داشتم با یکی از عرب های این سایت چت می کردم می گفت ما می خواستیم روی یه پروژه به نام
> 
> Super F-15
> 
> کار کنیم که تحت فشار آمریکا لغو شد
> 
> خوب شد لغوش کردن واگر نه سوپره اف 15 هم می اومد بیرون



   
In araazel faghat yek tolid e nezaami daashtan ke oun ham yek seri colt e dasti ye taht e lisaans boud be esm e caracal(baraaye UAE) ke oun ham moshkelesh in boud ke ba'zi oghaat tir ra az aghab shellik mikard.  Hanouz man nafahmidam ke chetori be in technology rsideh boudan  Ya'ni daghighan ein e hamin ghaziyh barareh iha:




baraaye hamin ham aakharesh az market, jam'esh kardand

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> In araazel faghat yek tolid e nezaami daashtan ke oun ham yek seri colt e dasti ye taht e lisaans boud be esm e caracal(baraaye UAE) ke oun ham moshkelesh in boud ke ba'zi oghaat tir ra az aghab shellik mikard.  Hanouz man nafahmidam ke chetori be in technology rsideh boudan  Ya'ni daghighan ein e hamin ghaziyh barareh iha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baraaye hamin ham aakharesh az market, jam'esh kardand



مگه میشه !؟

عکسی چیزی هست از این شاهکار تکنولوژیک !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 211675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مگه میشه !؟
> 
> عکسی چیزی هست از این شاهکار تکنولوژیک !؟


Hamin digeh, in alaan yeki az bozrog tarin soal haye zendegi ye man hast. 

The failure of Caracal Pistol: 




A thread made by Horus:
Don't buy Caracal pistols | Catastrophic failures being reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Hamin digeh, in alaan yeki az bozrog tarin soal haye zendegi ye man hast.
> 
> The failure of Caracal Pistol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thread made by Horus:
> Don't buy Caracal pistols | Catastrophic failures being reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

SOHEIL said:


> اینها چطوری ازدواج می کنن
> 
> یعنی مرده روبنده دیده و پسندیده !؟
> 
> نکنه اینها با روبنده راست می کنن



طبق یه مستندی که در مورد عربستان بود ... یه بنده خدایی کارش همین بود دختر و پسر رو به هم میرسوند .. تا شب آخر هم پسر دهتر روندیده بود ... قبل از اینکه بره تو اتاق داش از ترس سکته می کرد .. نمیدونست دختره چه شکلی ... جالبتر اینکه زن ها توی شهر و مرد ها تو یک شهر دیگه عروسی گرفته بودن ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

احساس می کنم ایران و چین یکسری همکاری نظامی دارند







اگر دقت کنید وینگ تیپ ها مشابه آر کیو 170 طراحی شده

به شباهت ها دقت کنید















@rmi5

کمین داعش برای ارتش مصر+ تصاویر(۱۸+) - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

به گزارش مشرق، گروه تروریستی داعش مسؤولیت حملات مسلحانه به منطقه شمال سیناء در روز گذشته که به کشته شدن یک افسر ارتش مصر و ۱۴ نظامی دیگر و دو غیر نظامی منجر شد را برعهده گرفت.

داعش در بیانیه خود که در شبکه اجتماعی توئیتر منتشر شده از استفاده از موشک و سلاح‌های دیگر در حملات به هفت مرکز امینتی در جاده ساحلی میان شهر العریش مرکز شمال سیناء و شهر مرزی رفح با غزه خبر داد.

به گفته یک منبع امنیتی مصر، تروریست‌ها با نصب کمین در مناطق الوفاق و ولی لافی در جنوب شهر رفح و قبرعمیر و البوابه در جنوب شهرک شیخ زوید به نیروهای امنیتی حمله کرده‌اند.

این منبع افزود این حملات با انفجار ۳ مهاجم انتحاری سوار بر خودروهای آمبولانس، شروع شد و سپس ۶ تروریست دیگر با شلیک آرپی جی به مواضع نیروهای ارتش حمله کرده و درگیری‌های سختی بین دو طرف به وقوع پیوست که در آن، ۶ مهاجم کشته شدند.

مقامات پلیس محلی گفتند که تروریست‌ها با مسلسل و شلیک ۵ گلوله خمپاره به مواضع ارتش در جنوب شیخ زوید در ۱۵ کیلومتری شرق العریش بزرگ‌ترین شهر استان شمال سیناء حمله کردند.

منابع نظامی مصر نیز از کشته شدن ۱۰۰ فرد مسلح در حمله ۲۴ ساعت اخیر نیروهای ارتش این کشور به منطقه شمال سینا خبر دادند.

این منابع تاکید کردند نیروی هوایی مصر در عملیاتی بر ضد مواضع گروه داعش از بامداد روز پنج‌شنبه تا جمعه شب روستاهای جنوب شهر شیخ زوید را با بالگردهای آپاچی و جنگنده‌های میگ و اف ۱۶ هدف قرار دادند که به کشته شدن ۱۰۰ فرد مسلح از جمله ۴ خارجی منجر شد.

«عبدالفتاح السیسی» رئیس جمهوری مصر بار‌ها از کشورهای عربی و غربی خواستار کمک برای رویارویی با گروه‌های تروریستی شده است که از سال ۲۰۱۱ در این منطقه رشد کرده‌اند.

این حملات در حالی رخ می‌دهد که قاهره تلاش می‌کند یک نیروی عربی مشترک برای مبارزه با تروریسم تشکیل دهد.

به گفته مقامات مصر، ۵۰۰ تن از نیروهای امنیتی و نظامیان مصر از شروع درگیری‌ها در استان شمال سینا در سال ۲۰۱۳ تاکنون کشته شده‌اند.​









​
*داعش و جشن "سر بریدن" در اردوگاه یرموک*
تروریست‌های داعش با انتشار صحنه‌هایی فجیع از قطع سر رقبا در اردوگاه یرموک سوریه، این اقدام را به یکدیگر تبریک گفتند.
به گزارش مشرق، تروریست ها تصاویری از سرهای بریده شده در اردوگاه یرموک را منتشر کردند و مدعی شدند آنها به جرم ارتداد کشته شده اند.

یکی از سرها متعلق به یکی از اعضای حماس است که برای امدادرسانی در اردوگاه حضور داشته و در زمان اسارت حتی مسلح نبوده است.

دیده بان حقوق بشر نزدیک به مخالفان سوری گفت که داعش 90 درصد از اردوگاه آوارگان فلسطینی یرموک را تحت سیطره خود در آورده است. این اردوگاه که در مجاورت دمشق قرار دارد تا پیش از شروع بحران در سال 2011 پذیرای نیم میلیون فلسطینی آواره از وطن بود.

سخنگوی آژانس امدادرسانی و اشتغال فلسطینی ها (اونروا) وابسته به سازمان ملل متحد، درباره اوضاع ساکنان این اردوگاه ابراز نگرانی کرده است.

تروریست های داعش روز چهارشنبه (12 فروردین ماه) با یورش به اردوگاه یرموک گروه حامیان بیت المقدس (از مخالفان بشار اسد) را که متشکل از فلسطینی ها و سوری ها بودند، هدف قرار دادند و تصاویری از سرهای بریده اعضای این گروه منتشر کردند.

ارتش سوریه در حال حاضر این اردوگاه را محاصره کرده و تروریست ها از رسیدن کمک های بشردوستانه به داخل اردوگاه جلوگیری می کنند.

در همین حال جنبش حماس از پناهندگان فلسطینی در سوریه خواست برای حفظ جان خود و سایرین دست از مبارزه بکشند.

اسماعیل هنیه، نایب رییس دفتر سیاسی جنبش حماس، در بیانیه ای، بی طرف ماندن اردوگاه آوارگان فلسطینی از منازعات داخل سوریه را خواستار شد.

هنیه از تمام طرف های مسوول خواست برای حفظ جان آوارگان اردوگاه یرموک اقدام فوری انجام دهند.

عزت الرشق، عضو دفتر سیاسی حماس نیز تعدی به اهالی اردوگاه یرموک و ریختن خون زنان و کودکان فلسطینی را محکوم کرد.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> احساس می کنم ایران و چین یکسری همکاری نظامی دارند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگر دقت کنید وینگ تیپ ها مشابه آر کیو 170 طراحی شده
> 
> به شباهت ها دقت کنید
> 
> View attachment 211702
> View attachment 211703
> View attachment 211704
> View attachment 211705
> 
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> کمین داعش برای ارتش مصر+ تصاویر(۱۸+) - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> به گزارش مشرق، گروه تروریستی داعش مسؤولیت حملات مسلحانه به منطقه شمال سیناء در روز گذشته که به کشته شدن یک افسر ارتش مصر و ۱۴ نظامی دیگر و دو غیر نظامی منجر شد را برعهده گرفت.
> 
> داعش در بیانیه خود که در شبکه اجتماعی توئیتر منتشر شده از استفاده از موشک و سلاح‌های دیگر در حملات به هفت مرکز امینتی در جاده ساحلی میان شهر العریش مرکز شمال سیناء و شهر مرزی رفح با غزه خبر داد.
> 
> به گفته یک منبع امنیتی مصر، تروریست‌ها با نصب کمین در مناطق الوفاق و ولی لافی در جنوب شهر رفح و قبرعمیر و البوابه در جنوب شهرک شیخ زوید به نیروهای امنیتی حمله کرده‌اند.
> 
> این منبع افزود این حملات با انفجار ۳ مهاجم انتحاری سوار بر خودروهای آمبولانس، شروع شد و سپس ۶ تروریست دیگر با شلیک آرپی جی به مواضع نیروهای ارتش حمله کرده و درگیری‌های سختی بین دو طرف به وقوع پیوست که در آن، ۶ مهاجم کشته شدند.
> 
> مقامات پلیس محلی گفتند که تروریست‌ها با مسلسل و شلیک ۵ گلوله خمپاره به مواضع ارتش در جنوب شیخ زوید در ۱۵ کیلومتری شرق العریش بزرگ‌ترین شهر استان شمال سیناء حمله کردند.
> 
> منابع نظامی مصر نیز از کشته شدن ۱۰۰ فرد مسلح در حمله ۲۴ ساعت اخیر نیروهای ارتش این کشور به منطقه شمال سینا خبر دادند.
> 
> این منابع تاکید کردند نیروی هوایی مصر در عملیاتی بر ضد مواضع گروه داعش از بامداد روز پنج‌شنبه تا جمعه شب روستاهای جنوب شهر شیخ زوید را با بالگردهای آپاچی و جنگنده‌های میگ و اف ۱۶ هدف قرار دادند که به کشته شدن ۱۰۰ فرد مسلح از جمله ۴ خارجی منجر شد.
> 
> «عبدالفتاح السیسی» رئیس جمهوری مصر بار‌ها از کشورهای عربی و غربی خواستار کمک برای رویارویی با گروه‌های تروریستی شده است که از سال ۲۰۱۱ در این منطقه رشد کرده‌اند.
> 
> این حملات در حالی رخ می‌دهد که قاهره تلاش می‌کند یک نیروی عربی مشترک برای مبارزه با تروریسم تشکیل دهد.
> 
> به گفته مقامات مصر، ۵۰۰ تن از نیروهای امنیتی و نظامیان مصر از شروع درگیری‌ها در استان شمال سینا در سال ۲۰۱۳ تاکنون کشته شده‌اند.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *داعش و جشن "سر بریدن" در اردوگاه یرموک*
> تروریست‌های داعش با انتشار صحنه‌هایی فجیع از قطع سر رقبا در اردوگاه یرموک سوریه، این اقدام را به یکدیگر تبریک گفتند.
> به گزارش مشرق، تروریست ها تصاویری از سرهای بریده شده در اردوگاه یرموک را منتشر کردند و مدعی شدند آنها به جرم ارتداد کشته شده اند.
> 
> یکی از سرها متعلق به یکی از اعضای حماس است که برای امدادرسانی در اردوگاه حضور داشته و در زمان اسارت حتی مسلح نبوده است.
> 
> دیده بان حقوق بشر نزدیک به مخالفان سوری گفت که داعش 90 درصد از اردوگاه آوارگان فلسطینی یرموک را تحت سیطره خود در آورده است. این اردوگاه که در مجاورت دمشق قرار دارد تا پیش از شروع بحران در سال 2011 پذیرای نیم میلیون فلسطینی آواره از وطن بود.
> 
> سخنگوی آژانس امدادرسانی و اشتغال فلسطینی ها (اونروا) وابسته به سازمان ملل متحد، درباره اوضاع ساکنان این اردوگاه ابراز نگرانی کرده است.
> 
> تروریست های داعش روز چهارشنبه (12 فروردین ماه) با یورش به اردوگاه یرموک گروه حامیان بیت المقدس (از مخالفان بشار اسد) را که متشکل از فلسطینی ها و سوری ها بودند، هدف قرار دادند و تصاویری از سرهای بریده اعضای این گروه منتشر کردند.
> 
> ارتش سوریه در حال حاضر این اردوگاه را محاصره کرده و تروریست ها از رسیدن کمک های بشردوستانه به داخل اردوگاه جلوگیری می کنند.
> 
> در همین حال جنبش حماس از پناهندگان فلسطینی در سوریه خواست برای حفظ جان خود و سایرین دست از مبارزه بکشند.
> 
> اسماعیل هنیه، نایب رییس دفتر سیاسی جنبش حماس، در بیانیه ای، بی طرف ماندن اردوگاه آوارگان فلسطینی از منازعات داخل سوریه را خواستار شد.
> 
> هنیه از تمام طرف های مسوول خواست برای حفظ جان آوارگان اردوگاه یرموک اقدام فوری انجام دهند.
> 
> عزت الرشق، عضو دفتر سیاسی حماس نیز تعدی به اهالی اردوگاه یرموک و ریختن خون زنان و کودکان فلسطینی را محکوم کرد.​


Ghat'an hamkaari ba chin vojoud daareh. shakki nist.
mote'assefaaneh, Egypt moshkel e maali va eghtesaadi kheyli shadid daareh, va gar na Al-sisi be samt e saudi inghadr motemaayel nemishod. Khod e mesriha enghadr aaghel hastand ke bedounad raftan be samt e Saudi ya'ni gostarsh in araazel va obaash dar daakhel e keshvareshoun, vali chaare ye digeh ham nadaarand. Ageh komak e maali ye in khaliji ha nabaasheh, mesr nemitouneh ke hattaa gandom e mardomesh ra ta'min bekoneh. in haghighat e talkh e mesr hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> A person with such type of clothing is either a terrorist or a mental patient. There is no other possibility.
> @Abii Tou europa por shode az aat va ashghal hayi ba in ghiyaafeh. Tou canada che tor hast? az in ha peyda mishan?


These heyvoons go to areas where real estate is cheap. In Vancouver they were extremely rare. There's a suburb in Vancouver (Surrey) that's famous for having a lot of Pakistani/Indians, but they're not as bad as they are in Europe and certainly not as bad as Arabs in Europe. The suburb still has a very bad reputation (people call it "scurvy" instead of Surrey lol). Overall, I'd say Canada has been untouched by these heyvoons thanks to the high cost of living, but out on the East Coast they're more plentiful compared to the West Coast. In Montreal I remember seeing a ton of Moroccan and North African Arabs and some were just as bad as the ones in Europe. They go to Montreal b/c French is the official language in Quebec and also the real estate is a lot cheaper than it is out on the West.

I'll give you an example of how untouched Vancouver is. In my high school, we only had 2 Arabs and I can't recall any Pakistanis. Not surprisingly though, the 2 arabs were constantly a source of controversy. One time me and a group of my Iranian friends felt bad for one of them (there were over 300 Iranians in my high school so you can imagine how tough these two arabs had it lol) and asked him if he wants to tag along with us. We were going to the local park to play soccer. On our way we stopped for Pizza and 1 of us ordered for everyone and we even paid for him. 10 minutes later he creates a big deal out of the fact that we ordered pepperoni pizza to piss him off. We were all literally looking at each other like deer in headlights. Confused as ****. I can't remember if he explained it or one of us finally realized that pepperoni is apparently haram and he can't eat it. Told the piece of shit to either eat or **** off. He fucked off. A few years ago I saw him with his dad in the street and it all made sense. I felt really bad for him. The kid was half Egyptian, half Iraqi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> These heyvoons go to areas where real estate is cheap. In Vancouver they were extremely rare. There's a suburb in Vancouver (Surrey) that's famous for having a lot of Pakistani/Indians, but they're not as bad as they are in Europe and certainly not as bad as Arabs in Europe. The suburb still has a very bad reputation (people call it "scurvy" instead of Surrey lol). Overall, I'd say Canada has been untouched by these heyvoons thanks to the high cost of living, but out on the East Coast they're more plentiful compared to the West Coast. In Montreal I remember seeing a ton of Moroccan and North African Arabs and some were just as bad as the ones in Europe. They go to Montreal b/c French is the official language in Quebec and also the real estate is a lot cheaper than it is out on the West.
> 
> I'll give you an example of how untouched Vancouver is. In my high school, we only had 2 Arabs and I can't recall any Pakistanis. Not surprisingly though, the 2 arabs were constantly a source of controversy. One time me and a group of my Iranian friends felt bad for one of them (there were over 300 Iranians in my high school so you can imagine how tough these two arabs had it lol) and asked him if he wants to tag along with us. We were going to the local park to play soccer. On our way we stopped for Pizza and 1 of us ordered for everyone and we even paid for him. 10 minutes later he creates a big deal out of the fact that we ordered pepperoni pizza to piss him off. We were all literally looking at each other like deer in headlights. Confused as ****. I can't remember if he explained it or one of us finally realized that pepperoni is apparently haram and he can't eat it. Told the piece of shit to either eat or **** off. He fucked off. A few years ago I say him with his dad in the street and it all made sense. I felt really bad for him. The kid was half Egyptian, half Iraqi.


Europa has doomed itself by allowing these goons to roam freely in EU. They'll finally bring nothing but misery to wherever they live, and act like a huge sink for welfare money, ... with hundreds of children they produce like swage rats. At the end, they are still angry and chant anti-western non-senses!!! Anti-western chants by a person who has just immigrated to west from Sandistan, is really stupid. They, all, need to be shipped to whatever desert they crawled from.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Europa has doomed itself by allowing these goons to roam freely in EU. They'll finally bring nothing but misery to wherever they live, and act like a huge sink for welfare money, ... with hundreds of children they produce like swage rats. At the end, they are still angry and chant anti-western non-senses!!! Anti-western chants by a person who has just immigrated to west from Sandistan, is really stupid. They, all, need to be shipped to whatever desert they crawled from.


Europeans are also shit out of luck b/c of their proximity to these hayvoons. Southern European is a short boat ride away from North Africa. Don't understand why they keep them though. Really don't. In every measurable way they're a drain on the system (at best). They're like a virus pretty much. Not only do they leech from the host, they're a source of disease and misery as well.

Canada is lucky b/c it's cold as balls, real estate is really expensive and these heyvoons would rather just go to the US and be with their thousands of cousins instead. But I just checked the figures and it seems like more than 4% of Ontario is Muslim. Never been there so that place might just be as shitty as Europe. Almost 5% actually. that's quite a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Europeans are also shit out of luck b/c of their proximity to these hayvoons. Southern European is a short boat ride away from North Africa. Don't understand why they keep them though. Really don't. In every measurable way they're a drain on the system (at best). They're like a virus pretty much. Not only do they leech from the host, they're a source of disease and misery as well.
> 
> Canada is lucky b/c it's cold as balls, real estate is really expensive and these heyvoons would rather just go to the US and be with their thousands of cousins instead. But I just checked the figures and it seems like more than 4% of Ontario is Muslim. Never been there so that place might just be as shitty as Europe. Almost 5% actually. that's quite a bit.



Hopefully, there are not too many of them in US either. Although you may find such heyvoons occasionally. Generally, whenever I see these goons, I divert my path and maintain a safe distance from them. Another problem of EU, is that because of the imperialism era, many of these goons ancestors were brought to EU, specially France and UK, and now it's not easy to throw them away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

عربستان به اشتباه سلاح برای ارتش یمن و انصارالله ریخت + تصاویر


به گزارش خبرگزاری اهل‌بیت(ع) ـ ابنا ـ همزمان با عملیات نظامی رژیم آل سعود علیه جنبش انصارالله در یمن، جنگنده‌های عربستان برای تسلیح طرفداران رئیس جمهور مستعفی در شهر عدن در جنوب یمن تسلحیات نظامی پرتاپ کردند که بسیاری از این سلاح‌ها به دست نیروهای جنبش انصارالله افتاد.

یک منبع یمنی گفت: بیشتر سلاح‌هایی که با چتر نجات برای طرفداران «عبد ربه منصور هادی» رئیس جمهور مستعفی در عدن انداخته شد به دست ارتش یمن و نیروهای جنبش انصارالله افتاده است.

یک منبع آگاه یمنی تاکید کرد نیروهایی از ائتلاف عربستان سعودی روز پنج‌شنبه تلاش کردند با چتر وارد عدن شوند اما تیراندازی شدید، باعث شد آن‌ها ماموریت خود را لغو کنند.

جنگنده‌های عربستانی تعدادی جعبه چوبی حاوی سلاح گرم و مهمات را در عدن، واقع در حدود ۴۲۰ کیلومتری صنعاء، پایتخت یمن پرتاب کردند.

این منبع در گفتگو با المیادین گفت اکثر سلاح‌هایی که با چتر نجات برای طرفداران عبدربه منصور هادی انداخته شد به دست ارتش یمن و نیروهای جنبش انصارالله افتاد.

این منبع یمنی افزود این سلاح‌ها پیشرفته و جعبه‌های پیشرفته کمک‌های اولیه بوده‌اند.

عربستان سعودی در تلاش برای بازگرداندن رئیس جمهور متواری یمن و متحد نزدیک ریاض به قدرت، تهاجم نظامی به این کشور را از تاریخ ۶ فروردین ماه سال جاری آغاز کرد.

براساس گزارش سازمان ملل، از زمان آغاز حملات هوایی عربستان سعودی به یمن تاکنون دست‌کم ۵۱۹ غیرنظامی از جمله زنان و کودکان جان باخته و یا زخمی شده‌اند.














@rmi5 ...

خلبان هاشون به شدت کس دست هستند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

yessssssssssssssssssssssss! I found it lol

I've been looking for this song for a while. Such a happy song lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> عربستان به اشتباه سلاح برای ارتش یمن و انصارالله ریخت + تصاویر
> ​@rmi5 ...
> 
> خلبان هاشون به شدت کس دست هستند


haalaa baaz ham bad nist. man entezaaram dar had e in boud ke selaah ha ra baraaye Tanzania berizan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii




----------



## Daneshmand

*Who do you see in this picture?*








Optical illusion created at MIT by interlacing a low frequency blurred image of Marilyn Monroe over a high frequency sharp image of Albert Einstein.

From a distance:

If you see Albert Einstein, your visual acuity is normal.

If you see Marilyn Monroe, you are myopic.

Experiment:

If your vision is normal (with or without glasses/contacts), stretch the edges of your eyebrows to see the image alternating between Monroe and Einstein.

Explanation:

The brain tries to identify the image per the visual data signals it receives from the eyes. When in imperfect visual acuity, the eyes can not pickup on high frequency sharp image of Einstein and therefore brain receives only a blurred image and interprets Marilyn Monroe from it. Under good visual acuity conditions, the high frequency sharp image of Einstein is transferred by eyes to brain and the brain disregards the blurred Marilyn Monroe data from image signal, therefore what remains is Einstein.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

sEoulman556 said:


> Its the first time I heard about it. I just watched the official trailer, though. It looks like a cool game. I will watch out for this game when it releases. Thanks mate
> 
> (For anybody, thats lazy like me. Here is official trailer.)


Oh i have that trailer. That game won the indi game prize 2013 in Si-fi category over a lot of western and American game.
Sounds very cool.developed by Raspina corporation,iran.
@SOHEIL do u have any idea?



SOHEIL said:


>


Comn dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Optimus prime said:


> Comn dude!





SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 211633


Translation:
"My love, Do you want me to blow up myself for you?!!!"

 



SOHEIL said:


> *داعش و جشن "سر بریدن" در اردوگاه یرموک*
> تروریست‌های داعش با انتشار صحنه‌هایی فجیع از قطع سر رقبا در اردوگاه یرموک سوریه، این اقدام را به یکدیگر تبریک گفتند.
> به گزارش مشرق، تروریست ها تصاویری از سرهای بریده شده در اردوگاه یرموک را منتشر کردند و مدعی شدند آنها به جرم ارتداد کشته شده اند.
> 
> یکی از سرها متعلق به یکی از اعضای حماس است که برای امدادرسانی در اردوگاه حضور داشته و در زمان اسارت حتی مسلح نبوده است.
> 
> دیده بان حقوق بشر نزدیک به مخالفان سوری گفت که داعش 90 درصد از اردوگاه آوارگان فلسطینی یرموک را تحت سیطره خود در آورده است. این اردوگاه که در مجاورت دمشق قرار دارد تا پیش از شروع بحران در سال 2011 پذیرای نیم میلیون فلسطینی آواره از وطن بود.
> 
> سخنگوی آژانس امدادرسانی و اشتغال فلسطینی ها (اونروا) وابسته به سازمان ملل متحد، درباره اوضاع ساکنان این اردوگاه ابراز نگرانی کرده است.
> 
> تروریست های داعش روز چهارشنبه (12 فروردین ماه) با یورش به اردوگاه یرموک گروه حامیان بیت المقدس (از مخالفان بشار اسد) را که متشکل از فلسطینی ها و سوری ها بودند، هدف قرار دادند و تصاویری از سرهای بریده اعضای این گروه منتشر کردند.
> 
> ارتش سوریه در حال حاضر این اردوگاه را محاصره کرده و تروریست ها از رسیدن کمک های بشردوستانه به داخل اردوگاه جلوگیری می کنند.
> 
> در همین حال جنبش حماس از پناهندگان فلسطینی در سوریه خواست برای حفظ جان خود و سایرین دست از مبارزه بکشند.
> 
> اسماعیل هنیه، نایب رییس دفتر سیاسی جنبش حماس، در بیانیه ای، بی طرف ماندن اردوگاه آوارگان فلسطینی از منازعات داخل سوریه را خواستار شد.
> 
> هنیه از تمام طرف های مسوول خواست برای حفظ جان آوارگان اردوگاه یرموک اقدام فوری انجام دهند.
> 
> عزت الرشق، عضو دفتر سیاسی حماس نیز تعدی به اهالی اردوگاه یرموک و ریختن خون زنان و کودکان فلسطینی را محکوم کرد.​



Soheil jan, nokteh ye jaaleb baraaye man, feedback e mardom tou site hate farsi zabaan be in khabar boud. Enghadr in felestini ha haroumzadegi kardand ke mellat ghaaleban khoshhaal boudand ke dahaneshoun ra yeki mesle khodeshoun daareh asphalt mikoneh!





---------------------------------------------------------------



@SOHEIL @Serpentine
Yek mored ke man yaadam raft begam:
In ghaziyeh ye tavaafogh ra man hanouz 100% nemibinam. Ghaziyeh injaast ke congress be Obama feshaar aavorde boud va Obama ham pish az in ghol daadeh boud ke ta akhar e march, ba Iran be yek tavaafogh bar sar e kolliyaat e ghaziyeh bereseh. va gar na amalan congress mitounest ke hattaa kaaseh va kouzeh ye mozaakraat ra kaamel jam' bekoneh. Baraaye hamin, man hanouz be shakhseh motma'n nistam ke in tavaafogh e e'laam shodeh che ghar jeddi va vaghe'i hast va che ghadr baraaye dar raftan az zir e feshaar e congress hast.
Tafaavot haye chizi ke amrica va Iran e'laam e'laam kardand, be tarz e vahshatnaki ziyaad hast. haalaa, ghaziyeh az 2 haalat khaarej nist. Ya ghaziyeh kollan sar e kaari hast va tavaafoghi kollan dar amal vojoud nadaarh, ke misheh chizi ke @mohsen goft, ya inke Zarif va reformist ha daaran dorough migan va tavaafogh hamouni hast ke amrica migeh, vali mikhaan ghaziyeh ra kam kam be mellat began va mellat ham mesle gousfand ghaziyeh ra ghaboul mikoneh va khoshhaali mikoneh, ya'ni chizi ke mad e nazar e @New hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

به نظر من چیزی که آمریکایی ها میگن صحیح هست

یعنی ظریف بدون اینکه تحریمی لغو بشه همه چی رو داد رفت

البته ما که گلابی نیستیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> tavaafogh hamouni hast ke amrica migeh, vali mikhaan ghaziyeh ra kam kam be mellat began va mellat ham mesle gousfand ghaziyeh ra ghaboul mikoneh va khoshhaali mikoneh, ya'ni chizi ke mad e nazar e @New hast.


aziz, moshkel man ba noe tavafogh nist, osoolan ham maghool va manteghi hast va ham ke bayad tavafogh be sheddat motemayel be taraf gharbi bashe, choon hatta man ham motaghedam, iran e daraye tavanaee sakht bomb atom, hich komaki be gostaresh solh va amniat jahani nemikone.
man bishtar moshkelam sare ine ke, albate nemikham kheyli dar moredesh sohbat konam, mellat inghad nadan va kam fahm hastan ke bazicheye daste oonaee mishan ke khodeshoon bazicheye daste digaranan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

وزارت خزانه‌داری آمریکا: رفع فوری تحریم‌ها حقیقت ندارد

وزارت خزانه‌داری آمریکا با انتشار اطلاعیه‌ای رسمی درباره‌ برنامه هسته‌ای کشورمان اعلام کرد: تحریم‌ها علیه ایران، تا اطلاع ثانوی به قوت خود باقیست.

بر اساس اطلاعیه وزارت خزانه‌داری، اولویت‌ها در مورد تغییر نظام تحریم‌های هسته‌ای علیه ایران، فورا تغییر نخواهد کرد و کلیه‌ تحریم‌ها بعد از بررسی گزارش‌های بازرسی و اثبات تغییر رفتار جمهوری اسلامی ایران در ارتباط با برنامه‌‌های هسته‌ای‌، تعلیق یا برداشته خواهد شد.
همچنین در اطلاعیه وزارت خزانه داری آمریکا آمده است، ایران تنها در صورت پیروی از مسیر تعیین شده در تفاهمی که روز پنجشنبه قرائت شد می‌تواند امیدوار به «تعلیق» تحریم‌های مرتبط با برنامه‌ هسته‌ای باشد.

متن اعلامیه منتشر شده توسط وزارت خزانه‌داری آمریکا از انطباق صد درصدی با مفاد سند منتشر شده توسط وزارت خارجه این کشور درخصوص توافق لوزان برخوردار است.

این در حالی است که رئیس جمهور در سخنان تلویزیونی خود برای مردم درخصوص بیانیه لوزان گفت: «تمام تحریم‌ها درهمان روز اجرای توافق لغو خواهد شد و تمام قطعنامه‌های تحریمی لغو خواهد شد.»

گفتنی است که روزنامه نیویورک تایمز در واقعه نگاری اتفاقات پشت پرده توافق لوزان مدعی شده است: «طرف ایرانی خواست که لیستی از موارد توافق شده منتشر نشود و حتی طرفین قبول کردند هر کدام، موارد مورد توافق را از دید خود بیان کنند، البته تا زمانی که متناقض نباشد. از این رو، دو سند متفاوت حاصل شد و آنچه ظریف پشت تریبون اعلام کرد با آنچه کری در سخنانش مطرح کرد متفاوت بود.»​
.
.
.

وال‌استریت‌ژورنال- مقامات آمریکایی می‌گویند پنتاگون در حین ادامه رایزنی‌های هسته‌ای با ایران اقدام به ارتقاء و آزمایش بزرگترین بمب سنگر شکن موجود در زرادخانه‌های تسلیحاتی این کشور کرده است.این موضوع نشانه آن است که دولت باراک اوباما، رئیس جمهوری آمریکا در حین ادامه رویکرد دیپلماتیک با ایران از پیشرفت دادن یکی از مخرب‌ترین سلاح‌های متعارف خود که می‌تواند علیه تأسیسات فردو به کار گرفته شود غافل نمانده است.​
.
.
.

رویترز- اریک شولتز، سخنگوی کاخ سفید روز جمعه در کنفرانس خبری روزانه به بیانات رئیس‌جمهور ایران که گفته بود مذاکرات هسته‌ای ما پله اول برای تعامل سازنده با جهان است واکنش نشان داد.یک خبرنگار از سخنگوی کاخ سفید پرسید: اریک، روحانی رئیس جمهور ایران در حال معرفی این توافق به عنوان رابطه جدید با دنیا است. آیا کاخ سفید هم آن را همینطور می‌بیند؟ وی در پاسخ گفت: من می‌فهمم که ایرانی‌ها در وضعیتی هستند که نیاز دارند این توافق را به مردم آنجا بفروشند. برای ما، این توافقی بر سر برنامه هسته‌‌ای ایران بود، تمام!. مذاکرات برای همین بود. این چیزی است که جامعه بین‌المللی همراه با آمریکا برای دست‌یابی به آن گردهم آمدند. و ملاک توافق هم برای ما همین است. وی افزود: فکر می‌کنم نگرانی‌هایی که ما خارج از برنامه هسته‌ای درباره ایران داریم، درست به اندازه دیروز و امروز برقرارند.​
.
.
.

اندیشکده بروکینگز- در حالی که در نسخه کاخ سفید تصریح شده که ایران موافقت کرده ذخایر فعلی اورانیوم خود که در حال حاضر برابر 10 هزار کیلوگرم است را برای 15 سال به 300 کیلوگرم کاهش دهد در سند منتشر شده ایران هیچ اشاره‌ای به این موضوع نشده است.علاوه بر این، روایت تهران حاکی از حذف دائمی و موثر تمامی تحریم‌های آمریکا و اتحادیه اروپا است، این در حالی است که نسخه واشنگتن حاکی است که این کشور تنها متعهد به تعلیق تحریم‌های مرتبط با برنامه هسته‌ای ایران، آن هم پس از اقدامات راستی‌آزمایی آژانس بین‌الملل انرژی اتمی است.در حالی که ایران هیچ اشاره‌ای به بازگشت خودکار تحریم‌ها در صورت تخطی از مفاد توافقنامه نکرده، واشنگتن به توصیف این بند پرداخته است.موارد یاد شده تنها تعداد اندکی از تناقض‌های قابل توجه در سندهای منتشر شده دو طرف است و این اختلافات می‌توانند بسیار دردسرساز باشند.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

*نبرد عدن*



در يك اقدام عجيب دو قايق تندرو كه پرچم *فرانسه *را حمل مي كردند به دهانه بندرگاه در بندر عدن نزديك شدند و بعد از تبادل آتش سنگين با نيروهاي موجود در بندر عقب كشيده و به داخل آبهاي خليج عدن برگشتند!!


----------



## SOHEIL

*انگلیس: «کوه نور» را به ایران پس می دهیم*
تاریخ انتشار : يکشنبه ۱۶ فروردين ۱۳۹۴ ساعت ۱۱:۳۹
خبرگزاری میراث فرهنگی: کوه نور یکی از زیباترین الماس های تاریخی که سال ها پیش به انگلستان منتقل و بر تاج ملکه نصب شد، اکنون به نشانه حُسن نیت ملکه انگلستان به ایران بازپس داده می شود تا در کنار زوج خود الماس معروف دریای نور، در خزانه جواهرات ملی بانک مرکزی ایران به نمایش عمومی گذاشته شود.

دفتر مخصوص ملکه الیزابت دوم، به نقل از وی اعلام کرد که تصمیم ملکه برای بازپس فرستادن کوه نور به ایران قطعی است و این گوهر گران‌بها به زودی طی مراسمی رسمی به ایران بازپس فرستاده خواهد شد تا به گنجینه جواهرات این کشور افزوده شود.

دفتر الیزابت دوم درباره علت این تصمیم ملکه بریتانیا اعلام کرد: «اراده ملکه بر این است که با این حرکت نمادین بخشی از لطماتی را که طی چند قرن اخیر به ملت و کشور ایران به خاطر برخی سیاست‌های دخالت جویانه بریتانیا وارد شد، جبران نماید.

انگلیس: «کوه نور» را به ایران پس می دهیم

الیزابت دوم درباره دیگر انگیزه‌های این تصمیم افزود: «البته بجز ابراز حُسن نیت و تلاش نمادین برای جبران گذشته، این تصمیم انگیزه های شخصی نیز دارد. در سال ۱۹۶۱ که به اتفاق همسرم پرنس فیلیپ سفری چند روزه به ایران داشتم و از شهرهای تاریخی شیراز و اصفهان بازدید کردم و دیداری از تخت جمشید و میدان نقش جهان داشتم، شیفته عظمت و شکوه تاریخ ایران شدم و از آن زمان تاکنون هر وقت که این گوهر گران‌بها را می‌بینم، احساس می‌کنم که شایسته است این امانت به ملت بزرگ ایران باز پس داده شود.

این تصمیم ملکه از سوی دفتر مخصوص او در حالی اعلام می شود که پیش از این، هند نیز ادعای مالکیت این گوهر تاریخی را داشته و برخی از چهره‌های برجسته هند ازجمله نوه ماهاتما گاندی از انگلستان خواسته بودند تا کوه نور را که در دوران استعماری از هند برده شد، بازگرداند. اما دیوید کامرون، نخست‌وزیر و رهبر حزب محافظه کار انگلستان، در سفری که به هند داشت به این درخواست ها پاسخ منفی داد.

الماس تاریخی کوه نور، در سال ۱۶۵۶ میلادی از قلعه باستانی "گلکنده" در نزدیکی "حیدرآباد" در ایالت "آندرا پرادش "هندوستان به دست آمد. کوه نور توسط یک ایرانی به نام "میرزا محمد میر جمله" وزیر ایرانی "عبدالله قطب شاه" به "شاه جهان" پادشاه گورکانی هند هدیه شد و در سال ۱۷۳۸ میلادی، پادشاه ایران "نادر شاه افشار" آن را بازپس گرفت و نام "کوه نور" را برای آن برگزید.

کوه نور پس از مرگ نادرشاه، توسط "احمدشاه درانی" به افغانستان منتقل و سپس به دست "شاه شجاع" افتاد. کوه نور، پس از شکست "شاه شجاع" از سردار هندی ملقب به "شیر پنجاب"، به هند برده شد و بعدها به دست "کمپانی هند شرقی" بریتانیا افتاد و در سال ۱۸۷۷ رسماً اعلام شد این الماس در اختیار ملکه ویکتوریا- امپراتور بریتانیا در دوران استعمار بریتانیا بر هند – است و اکنون زینت بخش تاج ملکه است.

الماس کوه نور پیش از تصمیم ملکه الیزابت دوم برای بازپس فرستادن آن به ایران، در برج لندن، قصری تاریخی در ساحل شمالی رود تیمز، نگهداری می‌شد.




​@Serpentine 
@rmi5 
@Shapur Zol Aktaf 
@raptor22 
@rahi2357 
@The SiLent crY 

:O

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> *انگلیس: «کوه نور» را به ایران پس می دهیم*
> تاریخ انتشار : يکشنبه ۱۶ فروردين ۱۳۹۴ ساعت ۱۱:۳۹
> خبرگزاری میراث فرهنگی: کوه نور یکی از زیباترین الماس های تاریخی که سال ها پیش به انگلستان منتقل و بر تاج ملکه نصب شد، اکنون به نشانه حُسن نیت ملکه انگلستان به ایران بازپس داده می شود تا در کنار زوج خود الماس معروف دریای نور، در خزانه جواهرات ملی بانک مرکزی ایران به نمایش عمومی گذاشته شود.
> 
> دفتر مخصوص ملکه الیزابت دوم، به نقل از وی اعلام کرد که تصمیم ملکه برای بازپس فرستادن کوه نور به ایران قطعی است و این گوهر گران‌بها به زودی طی مراسمی رسمی به ایران بازپس فرستاده خواهد شد تا به گنجینه جواهرات این کشور افزوده شود.
> 
> دفتر الیزابت دوم درباره علت این تصمیم ملکه بریتانیا اعلام کرد: «اراده ملکه بر این است که با این حرکت نمادین بخشی از لطماتی را که طی چند قرن اخیر به ملت و کشور ایران به خاطر برخی سیاست‌های دخالت جویانه بریتانیا وارد شد، جبران نماید.
> 
> انگلیس: «کوه نور» را به ایران پس می دهیم
> 
> الیزابت دوم درباره دیگر انگیزه‌های این تصمیم افزود: «البته بجز ابراز حُسن نیت و تلاش نمادین برای جبران گذشته، این تصمیم انگیزه های شخصی نیز دارد. در سال ۱۹۶۱ که به اتفاق همسرم پرنس فیلیپ سفری چند روزه به ایران داشتم و از شهرهای تاریخی شیراز و اصفهان بازدید کردم و دیداری از تخت جمشید و میدان نقش جهان داشتم، شیفته عظمت و شکوه تاریخ ایران شدم و از آن زمان تاکنون هر وقت که این گوهر گران‌بها را می‌بینم، احساس می‌کنم که شایسته است این امانت به ملت بزرگ ایران باز پس داده شود.
> 
> این تصمیم ملکه از سوی دفتر مخصوص او در حالی اعلام می شود که پیش از این، هند نیز ادعای مالکیت این گوهر تاریخی را داشته و برخی از چهره‌های برجسته هند ازجمله نوه ماهاتما گاندی از انگلستان خواسته بودند تا کوه نور را که در دوران استعماری از هند برده شد، بازگرداند. اما دیوید کامرون، نخست‌وزیر و رهبر حزب محافظه کار انگلستان، در سفری که به هند داشت به این درخواست ها پاسخ منفی داد.
> 
> الماس تاریخی کوه نور، در سال ۱۶۵۶ میلادی از قلعه باستانی "گلکنده" در نزدیکی "حیدرآباد" در ایالت "آندرا پرادش "هندوستان به دست آمد. کوه نور توسط یک ایرانی به نام "میرزا محمد میر جمله" وزیر ایرانی "عبدالله قطب شاه" به "شاه جهان" پادشاه گورکانی هند هدیه شد و در سال ۱۷۳۸ میلادی، پادشاه ایران "نادر شاه افشار" آن را بازپس گرفت و نام "کوه نور" را برای آن برگزید.
> 
> کوه نور پس از مرگ نادرشاه، توسط "احمدشاه درانی" به افغانستان منتقل و سپس به دست "شاه شجاع" افتاد. کوه نور، پس از شکست "شاه شجاع" از سردار هندی ملقب به "شیر پنجاب"، به هند برده شد و بعدها به دست "کمپانی هند شرقی" بریتانیا افتاد و در سال ۱۸۷۷ رسماً اعلام شد این الماس در اختیار ملکه ویکتوریا- امپراتور بریتانیا در دوران استعمار بریتانیا بر هند – است و اکنون زینت بخش تاج ملکه است.
> 
> الماس کوه نور پیش از تصمیم ملکه الیزابت دوم برای بازپس فرستادن آن به ایران، در برج لندن، قصری تاریخی در ساحل شمالی رود تیمز، نگهداری می‌شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​@Serpentine
> @rmi5
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> @raptor22
> @rahi2357
> @The SiLent crY
> 
> :O



I'll believe it after it's in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> I'll believe it after it's in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

I've got a question. Does indians want the Kuhe Noor also ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SOHEIL said:


> *انگلیس: «کوه نور» را به ایران پس می دهیم*
> تاریخ انتشار : يکشنبه ۱۶ فروردين ۱۳۹۴ ساعت ۱۱:۳۹
> خبرگزاری میراث فرهنگی: کوه نور یکی از زیباترین الماس های تاریخی که سال ها پیش به انگلستان منتقل و بر تاج ملکه نصب شد، اکنون به نشانه حُسن نیت ملکه انگلستان به ایران بازپس داده می شود تا در کنار زوج خود الماس معروف دریای نور، در خزانه جواهرات ملی بانک مرکزی ایران به نمایش عمومی گذاشته شود.
> 
> دفتر مخصوص ملکه الیزابت دوم، به نقل از وی اعلام کرد که تصمیم ملکه برای بازپس فرستادن کوه نور به ایران قطعی است و این گوهر گران‌بها به زودی طی مراسمی رسمی به ایران بازپس فرستاده خواهد شد تا به گنجینه جواهرات این کشور افزوده شود.
> 
> دفتر الیزابت دوم درباره علت این تصمیم ملکه بریتانیا اعلام کرد: «اراده ملکه بر این است که با این حرکت نمادین بخشی از لطماتی را که طی چند قرن اخیر به ملت و کشور ایران به خاطر برخی سیاست‌های دخالت جویانه بریتانیا وارد شد، جبران نماید.
> 
> انگلیس: «کوه نور» را به ایران پس می دهیم
> 
> الیزابت دوم درباره دیگر انگیزه‌های این تصمیم افزود: «البته بجز ابراز حُسن نیت و تلاش نمادین برای جبران گذشته، این تصمیم انگیزه های شخصی نیز دارد. در سال ۱۹۶۱ که به اتفاق همسرم پرنس فیلیپ سفری چند روزه به ایران داشتم و از شهرهای تاریخی شیراز و اصفهان بازدید کردم و دیداری از تخت جمشید و میدان نقش جهان داشتم، شیفته عظمت و شکوه تاریخ ایران شدم و از آن زمان تاکنون هر وقت که این گوهر گران‌بها را می‌بینم، احساس می‌کنم که شایسته است این امانت به ملت بزرگ ایران باز پس داده شود.
> 
> این تصمیم ملکه از سوی دفتر مخصوص او در حالی اعلام می شود که پیش از این، هند نیز ادعای مالکیت این گوهر تاریخی را داشته و برخی از چهره‌های برجسته هند ازجمله نوه ماهاتما گاندی از انگلستان خواسته بودند تا کوه نور را که در دوران استعماری از هند برده شد، بازگرداند. اما دیوید کامرون، نخست‌وزیر و رهبر حزب محافظه کار انگلستان، در سفری که به هند داشت به این درخواست ها پاسخ منفی داد.
> 
> الماس تاریخی کوه نور، در سال ۱۶۵۶ میلادی از قلعه باستانی "گلکنده" در نزدیکی "حیدرآباد" در ایالت "آندرا پرادش "هندوستان به دست آمد. کوه نور توسط یک ایرانی به نام "میرزا محمد میر جمله" وزیر ایرانی "عبدالله قطب شاه" به "شاه جهان" پادشاه گورکانی هند هدیه شد و در سال ۱۷۳۸ میلادی، پادشاه ایران "نادر شاه افشار" آن را بازپس گرفت و نام "کوه نور" را برای آن برگزید.
> 
> کوه نور پس از مرگ نادرشاه، توسط "احمدشاه درانی" به افغانستان منتقل و سپس به دست "شاه شجاع" افتاد. کوه نور، پس از شکست "شاه شجاع" از سردار هندی ملقب به "شیر پنجاب"، به هند برده شد و بعدها به دست "کمپانی هند شرقی" بریتانیا افتاد و در سال ۱۸۷۷ رسماً اعلام شد این الماس در اختیار ملکه ویکتوریا- امپراتور بریتانیا در دوران استعمار بریتانیا بر هند – است و اکنون زینت بخش تاج ملکه است.
> 
> الماس کوه نور پیش از تصمیم ملکه الیزابت دوم برای بازپس فرستادن آن به ایران، در برج لندن، قصری تاریخی در ساحل شمالی رود تیمز، نگهداری می‌شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​@Serpentine
> @rmi5
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> @raptor22
> @rahi2357
> @The SiLent crY
> 
> :O


I think the writer have mistaken 1st of April by 4-5 day .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> *انگلیس: «کوه نور» را به ایران پس می دهیم*
> تاریخ انتشار : يکشنبه ۱۶ فروردين ۱۳۹۴ ساعت ۱۱:۳۹
> خبرگزاری میراث فرهنگی: کوه نور یکی از زیباترین الماس های تاریخی که سال ها پیش به انگلستان منتقل و بر تاج ملکه نصب شد، اکنون به نشانه حُسن نیت ملکه انگلستان به ایران بازپس داده می شود تا در کنار زوج خود الماس معروف دریای نور، در خزانه جواهرات ملی بانک مرکزی ایران به نمایش عمومی گذاشته شود.
> 
> دفتر مخصوص ملکه الیزابت دوم، به نقل از وی اعلام کرد که تصمیم ملکه برای بازپس فرستادن کوه نور به ایران قطعی است و این گوهر گران‌بها به زودی طی مراسمی رسمی به ایران بازپس فرستاده خواهد شد تا به گنجینه جواهرات این کشور افزوده شود.
> 
> دفتر الیزابت دوم درباره علت این تصمیم ملکه بریتانیا اعلام کرد: «اراده ملکه بر این است که با این حرکت نمادین بخشی از لطماتی را که طی چند قرن اخیر به ملت و کشور ایران به خاطر برخی سیاست‌های دخالت جویانه بریتانیا وارد شد، جبران نماید.
> 
> انگلیس: «کوه نور» را به ایران پس می دهیم
> 
> الیزابت دوم درباره دیگر انگیزه‌های این تصمیم افزود: «البته بجز ابراز حُسن نیت و تلاش نمادین برای جبران گذشته، این تصمیم انگیزه های شخصی نیز دارد. در سال ۱۹۶۱ که به اتفاق همسرم پرنس فیلیپ سفری چند روزه به ایران داشتم و از شهرهای تاریخی شیراز و اصفهان بازدید کردم و دیداری از تخت جمشید و میدان نقش جهان داشتم، شیفته عظمت و شکوه تاریخ ایران شدم و از آن زمان تاکنون هر وقت که این گوهر گران‌بها را می‌بینم، احساس می‌کنم که شایسته است این امانت به ملت بزرگ ایران باز پس داده شود.
> 
> این تصمیم ملکه از سوی دفتر مخصوص او در حالی اعلام می شود که پیش از این، هند نیز ادعای مالکیت این گوهر تاریخی را داشته و برخی از چهره‌های برجسته هند ازجمله نوه ماهاتما گاندی از انگلستان خواسته بودند تا کوه نور را که در دوران استعماری از هند برده شد، بازگرداند. اما دیوید کامرون، نخست‌وزیر و رهبر حزب محافظه کار انگلستان، در سفری که به هند داشت به این درخواست ها پاسخ منفی داد.
> 
> الماس تاریخی کوه نور، در سال ۱۶۵۶ میلادی از قلعه باستانی "گلکنده" در نزدیکی "حیدرآباد" در ایالت "آندرا پرادش "هندوستان به دست آمد. کوه نور توسط یک ایرانی به نام "میرزا محمد میر جمله" وزیر ایرانی "عبدالله قطب شاه" به "شاه جهان" پادشاه گورکانی هند هدیه شد و در سال ۱۷۳۸ میلادی، پادشاه ایران "نادر شاه افشار" آن را بازپس گرفت و نام "کوه نور" را برای آن برگزید.
> 
> کوه نور پس از مرگ نادرشاه، توسط "احمدشاه درانی" به افغانستان منتقل و سپس به دست "شاه شجاع" افتاد. کوه نور، پس از شکست "شاه شجاع" از سردار هندی ملقب به "شیر پنجاب"، به هند برده شد و بعدها به دست "کمپانی هند شرقی" بریتانیا افتاد و در سال ۱۸۷۷ رسماً اعلام شد این الماس در اختیار ملکه ویکتوریا- امپراتور بریتانیا در دوران استعمار بریتانیا بر هند – است و اکنون زینت بخش تاج ملکه است.
> 
> الماس کوه نور پیش از تصمیم ملکه الیزابت دوم برای بازپس فرستادن آن به ایران، در برج لندن، قصری تاریخی در ساحل شمالی رود تیمز، نگهداری می‌شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​@Serpentine
> @rmi5
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> @raptor22
> @rahi2357
> @The SiLent crY
> 
> :O



@Abii @SOHEIL @New @rahi2357 @Shahryar Hedayati

Albatteh khod e Nader Shah Afshar ham in 2 ta ra az hend boland kardeh boud  Hanouz ke hanouzeh, inha az ma'rouf tarin almaas haye donyaa hastand:

Daryaa ye nour, az almaas haye e sourati hast(ya'ni geroun tar az almaas e ma'mouli) va bozorg tarinesh ham hast. ya'ni amalan ageh geroun tarin almaas e donyaa nabaasheh(chon almaas e ba qirat e baalaatar vali az no' e arzoun tar ham dar donya yek chand taayi hast) yeki az 3 ta almaas e geroun e donyaast.
PS. rang e almaas, be naakhalesi haye hamraahesh bastgi daareh.

Daria-i-Noor 182 pink India *The largest pink diamond in the world, *approximately 182 carats (36.4 g), originally from India but now part of Iranian Crown Jewels. Its exact weight is not known; 182 carats (36.4 g) is an estimate. 


The Daria-i-Noor


ammaa in almaas, ba yek almaas e digeh, be esm e kouh e nour, az yek almaas e bozorg tar cut shodand. Kouh e nour, kouchek tar va bi rang hast, ke ya'ni gheymatesh az daryaa ye nour paayin tar hast, vali hamchenaan az geroun tarin almaas haye donyaa(10-15 taaye avval) hast.

Koh-i-Noor 793 105.6 colorless India A 105.6 carat (21.6 g) white of Indian origin, with a long and turbulent history and a good deal of legend surrounding it. After belonging to Kakatiya Kings and then to various Delhi Sultante and Persian rulers, it was forcefully made to gift away by the Maharaja Duleep Singh of Lahore to Queen Victoria during the British Raj, and is now part of the Crown of Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother. 


Koh-i-noor (replica)'


*BTW, In almaas, almaas e taaj e shaahi ye Britannia hast. Baraaye hamin ba'id hast ke bekhaan be Iran bedanesh:*
be almaas deghghat konid:
*



*



PS. Viva Nader Shah  
PPS. kollan bahs e almaas ha va shenaakhteshoun, az alaayegh e shakhsi ye man hast 
PPPS. alaan daryaa ye nour, jozve majmou'e javaaherat e saltanati(melli) Iran mahsoub misheh ke in majmou'e yeki az bozorg tarin ha tou donyaa hast. in javaaheran, dar dore ye Safavi, Afshar, ta haddi Qajar jam' aavari shodand. Makhsousan Nader shah bakhsh e bozorgi az in ha ra gerd aavari kard. faghat javaaheraati ke Nader Shah az hend aavord, hodoud e 50 korour roupiye boud, ke in ragham vahshatnaak ziyaad hast va be onvaan e 150 korour toumaan gheraamat e jangi be hend tahmil shod. hend ba'd az i jang, kamaresh shekast va chand saal e ba'd taht e este'maar e britania raft!!! shahan qajar ham be hefz e in javaaheraat kheyli alaagheh dashtand(makhsousan agha mohammad khan ke be tarz e vahshatnaaki az inhaa moraaghebat mikard, va hich vaght inhaa ra az kenaaresh dour nemikard!!! hattaa asli ha ra, ba khodesh be jang ha mibord ke kasi tou paaytakht napichounateshoun), be tori ke hattaa baraaye pardaakht e gheraamat e jangi be russia, hattaa be inhaa dast nazadand(taaze yek chiz hayi be in majmou'e ezaafe kardand!!!) dar sourati ke in majmou'e, chandin baraabar e gheraamat e be russia arzesh daasht. baraaye in k befahmid ragham che ghadr baalaast, hodoudan behetoun migam ke arzesh e in javaahrati ke Nader aavord, taghriban az kol e boudje ye 10 saal e hokoumat e Iran dar entehaaye dore Qajar bish tar boud!!!
PPPPS. in javaaherat alaan be tor e rasmi be onvaan e poshtvaaneh poul e Iran hastand. heyf e in javaahrat vaghan!!!

@Serpentine positive rating?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

warfareknow said:


> I've got a question. Does indians want the Kuhe Noor also ?


Gouya, baleh. vali omran ke kasi bekhaad in javaaherat e ba arzesh ra be hend bedeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

@rmi5

یه مورد دیگه هم هست

یه نفر بر
8x8
سکسی



سپاه یه تانک هم ساخته که ساختار کلیش شبیه آبرامز هست ... ولی زرهش مشابه مرکاوا طراحی شده

خیلی مطمئن نیستم

ولی اینطور میگن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5
> 
> *یه نفر بر
> 8x8
> سکسی*



LOL, mageh limousine(ba mote'alleghaat e daakhelesh) hast ke sexy basheh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> LOL, mageh limousine(ba mote'alleghaat e daakhelesh) hast ke sexy basheh



دیگه چیکار کنیم

ما با توپ و تانک راست می کنیم

یه مورد جالب

فکر می کنی آمریکا چندتا تانک آبرامز گم کرده !؟

یا نفربر استرایکر



خیلی حال می کنم

یعنی یه جوری می ذارن در طرف که 
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> دیگه چیکار کنیم
> 
> ما با توپ و تانک راست می کنیم
> 
> یه مورد جالب
> 
> فکر می کنی آمریکا چندتا تانک آبرامز گم کرده !؟
> 
> یا نفربر استرایکر
> 
> 
> 
> خیلی حال می کنم
> 
> یعنی یه جوری می ذارن در طرف که
> ...



khob amrica az avval ham midounst ke Abramsi ke be Iraq bedeh, belakhareh yek jour hayi dast e Iran ham behesh mireseh. Baraaye hamin ham, Abrams haye Iraqi, mesle abrams haye mesri, downgrade shode boudand, va az safahaat uranium zai'f shodeh ham, dar ounha estefaadeh nashodeh. Gar che, hattaa ghabl az abrams haye iraqi ham, ghaa'edatan dast e Iran momken hast ke be abrams haye mesri ham reside basheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> khob amrica az avval ham midounst ke Abramsi ke be Iraq bedeh, belakhareh yek jour hayi dast e Iran ham behesh mireseh. Baraaye hamin ham, Abrams haye Iraqi, mesle abrams haye mesri, downgrade shode boudand, va az safahaat uranium zai'f shodeh ham, dar ounha estefaadeh nashodeh. Gar che, hattaa ghabl az abrams haye iraqi ham, ghaa'edatan dast e Iran momken hast ke be abrams haye mesri ham reside basheh.



Khob ye soal !!!

Fekr mikoni ma launcher patriot ro az ki pichandim !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Khob ye soal !!!
> 
> Fekr mikoni ma launcher patriot ro az ki pichandim !?


Soal e kheyli khoubiyeh ke zehn e man ra ham ba'd az oun rounamaayi ye parsaal be khodesh mashghoul kard. man baaz zehnam be taraf e mesr raftesh oun moghe' ham, chon mesr ra kollan nezaami hash micharkhounan va ounhaa ham ba ye kam poul, haazeran har kaari khaasti bekonand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Manzor man satan nist ... Oon nemone jadid tare ss-18 hast !
> 
> Dar mored SLV e Cyclone search kon ...


OK, alaan fahmidam manzourt chi hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Soal e kheyli khoubiyeh ke zehn e man ra ham ba'd az oun rounamaayi ye parsaal be khodesh mashghoul kard. man baaz zehnam be taraf e mesr raftesh oun moghe' ham, chon mesr ra kollan nezaami hash micharkhounan va ounhaa ham ba ye kam poul, haazeran har kaari khaasti bekonand.



29om Ye chiz dige gharare ronamaii she ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> 29om Ye chiz dige gharare ronamaii she ...


ghaa'edatan baraaye rouz e artesh va tavassot e artesh baayad basheh digeh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Finally the ice is melting! I wonder why it's separating in squares?! Any of you smart fuckers know why the ice is separating in square pieces?


Spring Melt by Vanmenton, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> Europeans are also shit out of luck b/c of their proximity to these hayvoons. Southern European is a short boat ride away from North Africa. Don't understand why they keep them though. Really don't. In every measurable way they're a drain on the system (at best). They're like a virus pretty much. Not only do they leech from the host, they're a source of disease and misery as well.
> 
> Canada is lucky b/c it's cold as balls, real estate is really expensive and these heyvoons would rather just go to the US and be with their thousands of cousins instead. But I just checked the figures and it seems like more than 4% of Ontario is Muslim. Never been there so that place might just be as shitty as Europe. Almost 5% actually. that's quite a bit.



@Abii, I see the disgust you feel against the Muslim communities living in the West, particularly the Arabs among them. You might be right if you talk about some of the extremists folks. But extremists or not, you could say whatever you want, and hate them as much as you think is enough. Most white Canadians (the real Canadians that built Canada) would place you into a similar list (until you adequately prove otherwise). Being an Iranian, they would still place you among Muslims, until you explain to them your story - though they still need to fully believe you before removing your name from the list.

I must also say that the Arabs feel the same disgust and hatred about the Persian communities living in the UAE, and Kuwait. I have no clue why they are being allowed to work and reside there. Kuwait has nearly 410 billion dollars in its sovereign wealth fund, and the UAE has 773 billion dollars in its own sovereign wealth fund. The World's biggest corporations have already made the UAE a major hub. What would tens of thousands of Persians do? The Persian community mainly trade in carpets, zafran, and other small merchandise. The vast majority of the people in the UAE and Kuwait rank Persians 2nd after Israelis. An average citizen of the UAE would have far more respect and tolerance towards Bulgarians, Zimbabweans, Bolivians than what he/she would feel towards Persians.

Thank God, outside of Mecca and Madina, Persians don't exist in KSA (except few diplomats that are closely monitored).


----------



## Shams313

Full Moon said:


> @Abii, I see the disgust you feel against the Muslim communities living in the West, particularly the Arabs among them. You might be right if you talk about some of the extremists folks. But extremists or not, you could say whatever you want, and hate them as much as you think is enough. Most white Canadians (the real Canadians that built Canada) would place you into a similar list (until you adequately prove otherwise). Being an Iranian, they would still place you among Muslims, until you explain to them your story - though they still need to fully believe you before removing your name from the list.
> 
> I must also say that the Arabs feel the same disgust and hatred about the Persian communities living in the U.A.E and Kuwait. I have no clue why they are being allowed to work and reside there. Kuwait has nearly 410 billion dollars in its sovereign wealth fund, and the U.A.E has 773 billion dollars in its own sovereign wealth fund. The World's biggest corporations have already made the U.A.E a major. What would tens of thousands of Persians do? The Persian communities mainly trade in carpets, zafran, and other small merchandise. The vast majority of the people in the U.A.E and Kuwait ranks Persians 2nd after Israelis. An average citizen of the U.A.E would have far more respect and tolerance towards a Bulgarian, Zimbabwean, Bolivian than what he/she might feel towards a Persian.
> 
> Thank God, outside of Mecca and Madina, Persians don't exist in KSA (except few diplomats that are closely monitored).


----------



## Full Moon

Optimus prime said:


>



Well, he needs to drink form the same cup.


----------



## Shams313

Full Moon said:


> Well, he needs to drink form the same cup.


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


>



Abii is an atheist & has no respect for muslims ...

But i am a muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> Abii is an atheist & has no respect for muslims ...
> 
> But i am a muslim


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Optimus prime said:


>


abii.....


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> abii.....


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


>



He calls me b****** / T*** / etc ...

I care !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> He calls me b****** / T*** / etc ...
> 
> I care !?


Fucking atheist................


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> Fucking atheist................



Ignore ... He choosed to be like this !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

@SOHEIL l ur age brother?



SOHEIL said:


> Ignore ... He choosed to be like this !


Bt all need to enlight him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> @SOHEIL l ur age brother?



24


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> 24

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> Bt all need to enlight him.



Don't even try ... not working !

*خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَ عَلى سَمْعِهِمْ وَ عَلى أَبْصارِهِمْ غِشاوَةٌ وَ لَهُمْ عَذابٌ عَظیمٌ*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

I have a wish to visit iran after my graduation.Can i have a job their @SOHEIL ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


>



What !?


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> What !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> I have a wish to visit iran after my graduation.Can i have a job their @SOHEIL ?



You wanna live here ?

What are you studying ?



Optimus prime said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> You wanna live here ?
> 
> What are you studying ?


Yes....
Mechatronics...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> Yes....
> Mechatronics...........



We are close ... I'm a computer engineer !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> We are close ... I'm a computer engineer !




but u said u r a pilot........lair......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> but u said u r a pilot........lair......



Both !!!

Don't be fast to call people *lair* !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> Both !!!





SOHEIL said:


> Don't be fast to call people *lair* !




Can i communicate with u in fb?


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> Can i communicate with u in fb?



I prefer yahoo messenger ...


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> I prefer yahoo messenger ...


i'm not ready yet,there...


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> i'm not ready yet,there...



What about telegram !?


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> What about telegram !?


i never used any messenger,even fb.
okay yahoo messenger.deal. i need a couple of hour...........


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> i never used any messenger,even fb.
> okay yahoo messenger.deal. i need a couple of hour...........



Please go for telegram if you have an android smart phone !


----------



## Shams313

Okay by brother..........



SOHEIL said:


> Please go for telegram if you have an android smart phone !


PC......i"m using that


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> Okay by brother..........
> 
> 
> PC......i"m using that



telegram is available on PC ...

needs phone number !


----------



## Shams313

okay..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Finally the ice is melting! I wonder why it's separating in squares?! Any of you smart fuckers know why the ice is separating in square pieces?
> 
> 
> Spring Melt by Vanmenton, on Flickr


I have seen cicular shaped ones but square is new to me.









PS: i have just seen the Canadian movie ''Cube'' im pretty sure you saw it too, what do you think about the movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> telegram is available on PC ...
> 
> needs phone number !


ur account???telegram.


----------



## SOHEIL

Optimus prime said:


> ur account???telegram.



SoheilEsy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mister

SOHEIL said:


> We are close ... I'm a computer engineer !


mage to hava faza nemikhoondi?
ma ro gerefti?!


----------



## SOHEIL

mister said:


> mage to hava faza nemikhoondi?
> ma ro gerefti?!



baba man khalabani va computer mikhonam !!!

hava faza az koja omad !?

@Optimus prime 

are you online !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

SOHEIL said:


> @Optimus prime
> 
> are you online !?


yes.i sent massege to u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mister

shayad man eshtebah konam vali toye military yadame ye bahshaee bood rajebesh!


----------



## Shams313

mister said:


> shayad man eshtebah konam vali toye military yadame ye bahshaee bood rajebesh!


ভাই ইংরেজীতে লেখুন ।


----------



## mister

Optimus prime said:


> ভাই ইংরেজীতে লেখুন ।


namanaden?!


--------------------------------------
 OK
mige akhavi englisi benevis, jalebe


----------



## Uhuhu

SOHEIL said:


> بله ... البته فقط در مورد مرحله اول
> 
> مرحله دوم به بعد محرمانه هست
> 
> This is what we call " state of the ART "
> 
> One of the most advanced & complex space launchers ...
> 
> یکی از حربه های ما پنهان کردن پیشرفت های تکنولوژیک و فاصله گرفتن از دیگران هست تا بعد از رو شدنشان مردم و مسئولین کشورهای رقیب مثل ترکیه و عربستان دچار نوعی احساس حقارت و عقب ماندگی شوند تا ما بتوانیم سیاست های خودمان را به اون ها دیکته کنیم
> 
> ما الان از نظر تکنولوژی موشک سوخت جامد 50 سال از پاکستان و 20 سال از هند جلوتریم
> 
> چون هندی ها فاقد تکنولوژی تی وی سی در این ابعاد هستند
> 
> بزودی قرار هست تکنولوژی های پیشرفته را رو کنیم
> 
> اگر قرار باشه بعضی موارد رو بگم اینجا متهم به دیوانگی میشم
> 
> بهتره صبر کنیم ببینیم دنیا دست کیه
> 
> افراد باهوش مطمئنا متوجه قضیه شدن
> 
> چطور ایران که بعضی ها صاعقه رو نهایت توانایی ساخت هواگردش می دونن اطلاعات موتوراف 35 رو دزدیده!؟
> 
> یا اینکه یه عده احمق هنوز فکر می کنن بهترین موشک ما شهاب 3 هست و همین شهاب ها هم ساخت کره شمالی هست
> 
> می خوام ببینم وقتی موشک های سوخت جامد پیشرفته جدید رونمایی شد و شهاب 3 از رده خارج شد چه حرفی برای گفتن دارند
> 
> فقط برای اینکه صحت گفته هام بعدا ثابت شه یه موردی رو می گم
> 
> نسل جدید فاتح مجهز به جت ون (تی وی سی) های از جنس تنگستن هست



میشه توضیح بدی دقیقا چه جوری با موشک می خواهیم سیاستها را به آنها دیکته کنیم؟؟ ته قضیه این هست که این پاپتها حسودیشون میشه که چرا ایران دارد ولی ما نداریم.
و الا اثر دیگری بر آنها ندارد. اینها تو برد شهاب 3 هم هستند، موشک شبیه ساتان تفاوتی با الان برای آنها نمی کند.
می خواهیم به رویشان تاثیر بگذاریم؟ اقتصادمان را قوی کنیم تا ناآرامی و حسادت در مردمشان ایجاد کنیم. کاری کن که مردمشان دلشان بخواهد در ایران زندگی کنند.
تولید کننده باشیم در دنیا تا بازارشان را قبضه کنیم. نه به مانند الان که با حقارت یک رابطه ی یک طرفه اقتصادی با ترکیه داریم. (کاش حداثل یک کشور صنعتی بود مثل آلمان و آمریکا که اجناس با کیفیت و به روز وارد می شد، باید هرچی اشغال بی کیفیت ترکی از میوه تا در و پنجره که خودمان داریم رو وارد کنیم) فکر میکنی چرا نمی توانیم غلطی برای حرفها و اعمال ترکیه انجام بدهیم؟ چون عین احمقها از بس با کل دنیا سر جنگ برداشته شد و تحریم هستیم. ترکیه شده یک آب باریکه نفس کشیدن برای دور زدن تحریمها و واردات هرچی آت و آشغال به داحل کشوره. الان ترکیه فحش خوارو مادر هم به مسئولین بکشه، تهش باید یک مسئولی بگه، نگو زشته.
دوران طلایی اقتصادی برای این بی سرو پاها برای چند دهه ایجاد کردن تا کمی رفاه پیدا کنند و با همان یک ذره رفاه و پولی و اعتبار منطقه ای که پیدا کرده اند، توهم بردارد و ما را تحقیر کنند. بر ما اهرم دارند و تاثیر می گذارند. ابتدا این قضیه را عوض کنیم ، تاثیر گذاری ما پیشکشمان.

do you think when they will unveil the new space lunch center?



SOHEIL said:


> ما الان به تعداد زیادی موتور
> AL-31
> روسی دسترسی داریم
> حالا چراش رو نمیشه گفت
> 
> اگر قرار باشه ما از صفر شروع کنیم خوب معلومه 50 ساله دیگه می رسیم به جایی که اونها هستند
> 
> واسه همین در دهه 80 حجم عظیمی از جاسوسی مهندسی و دزدی تکنولوژی شروع شد که
> Kh-55
> یکیش بود
> 
> لانچر پاتریوت یه نمونه دیگه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ما حتی
> SS-18
> هم از اکراین کش رفتیم
> 
> هدف از جاسوسی مهندسی از پرات اند ویتنی دستیابی به رموز استفاده شده در این موتورها مثل رادارگریزی و سوپر کروز بود
> 
> که البته به دستمان رسید و آمریکایی ها دیر جنبیدن
> 
> از این اطلاعات تو ساخت موتور قاهر استفاده شد
> 
> قاهر اصلا اون چیزی نیست که نشون دادن
> 
> در حد اف 35 نیست
> 
> ولی خوبه



این تصاویر متحرک را خودت ایجاد می کنی؟ کار قشنگیست.

یک سوال:
فرض تمام این شایعات و بلوفها درست باشد. ما هفته ی بعد موشک قاره پیمای با کلاهک خوشه ای و چند مرحله ای قابل هدایت،
هوا کردیم.

بدون کلاهک هسته ای چه فایده ای دارد؟؟ چند میلیون دلار هوا میکنیم برای 1000 کیلو تی ان تی ؟

یک سوال دیگر هم این است که باز بر فرض ما تمام دانش ساخت موتور و بقه گلوگاههای صنعتی را داشته باشیم. ولی هیچگاه نمی توانیم بسازیم. چون باز اقتصادت اجازه نمی دهد. می خواهیم میلیاردها دلار خط تولید موتور هواپیما( بر فرض داشتن توان) )را به راه بیاندازیم برای تولید 200 300 فروند موتور برای مصرف داخل؟؟؟ (چون تحریم هستیم و نمی توانیم صادر کنیم.
شرکتهایی مثل بویینگ و ایرباس میلیاردها دلار خرج تحقیق و توسعه می کنند، سرمایه گذاریشان یک کشور نیست بلکه چندین کشور به طور مشترک سرمایه گذاری کرده اند تا یک موتور تولید کنند و این موتور کل بازار جهانی را در اختیار دارد تا بتواند سود ده باشد. به همید دلیل ساده هیچ وقت نمی توانیم موتوری در حد آنها(موتورهای دهه ی 70 میلادی منظورم نیست، موتورهای امروزی را می گم) و یا دیگر قطعات پیشرفته را تولید کنیم اگر قرار به این باشد که وضع اقتصادی این باشد و تحریمها باشند.
مگر وضع اقتصادی تغییر کند.
هیچ کدوم از کشورهای همسایه ما دلشان نمی خواهد رابطه ی ایران و آمریکا برقرار شود و تحریمها برداشته شوند. چرا سهیل جان؟

If im not mistake, qaher will play different missions and have different rules than F-35 is going to have, isn' it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Optimus prime said:


> Yes....
> Mechatronics...........


mechatronics aka control engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shams313

kollang said:


> mechatronics aka control engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Uhuhu said:


> میشه توضیح بدی دقیقا چه جوری با موشک می خواهیم سیاستها را به آنها دیکته کنیم؟؟ ته قضیه این هست که این پاپتها حسودیشون میشه که چرا ایران دارد ولی ما نداریم.
> و الا اثر دیگری بر آنها ندارد. اینها تو برد شهاب 3 هم هستند، موشک شبیه ساتان تفاوتی با الان برای آنها نمی کند.
> می خواهیم به رویشان تاثیر بگذاریم؟ اقتصادمان را قوی کنیم تا ناآرامی و حسادت در مردمشان ایجاد کنیم. کاری کن که مردمشان دلشان بخواهد در ایران زندگی کنند.
> تولید کننده باشیم در دنیا تا بازارشان را قبضه کنیم. نه به مانند الان که با حقارت یک رابطه ی یک طرفه اقتصادی با ترکیه داریم. (کاش حداثل یک کشور صنعتی بود مثل آلمان و آمریکا که اجناس با کیفیت و به روز وارد می شد، باید هرچی اشغال بی کیفیت ترکی از میوه تا در و پنجره که خودمان داریم رو وارد کنیم) فکر میکنی چرا نمی توانیم غلطی برای حرفها و اعمال ترکیه انجام بدهیم؟ چون عین احمقها از بس با کل دنیا سر جنگ برداشته شد و تحریم هستیم. ترکیه شده یک آب باریکه نفس کشیدن برای دور زدن تحریمها و واردات هرچی آت و آشغال به داحل کشوره. الان ترکیه فحش خوارو مادر هم به مسئولین بکشه، تهش باید یک مسئولی بگه، نگو زشته.
> دوران طلایی اقتصادی برای این بی سرو پاها برای چند دهه ایجاد کردن تا کمی رفاه پیدا کنند و با همان یک ذره رفاه و پولی و اعتبار منطقه ای که پیدا کرده اند، توهم بردارد و ما را تحقیر کنند. بر ما اهرم دارند و تاثیر می گذارند. ابتدا این قضیه را عوض کنیم ، تاثیر گذاری ما پیشکشمان.



حرفهای شما کاملا درست هست برادر ... ولی این موضوع رو از یک بعد دیگر نگاه کنید

ما این موشک هارو برای توسعه پرتابگر می سازیم

ولی یه کاربرد راهبردی دارند

فرض کنید ما دچار تهدید حتمی اتمی شدیم

و مجبور شدیم تسلیحات اتمی بسازیم

بمب رو میشه چند ماه ساخت ... اما حامل رو هم میشه !؟

پیشرفت نیاز به امنیت و عمق راهبردی هست

فکر می کنید اگر اینطور نبود آمریکایی ها مذاکره می کردند!؟

یا بمباران !؟

صنایع پیشرفته باعث تولید کار و ثروت میشه

یه درخت رو باید چندین سال آب بدی تا بهت میوه بده

درخت ما شروع کرده به میوه دادن

باید صبر داشته باشیم و تلاش کنیم

و اگر نه با گشاد بازی چیزی جز بدبختی نصیب ما نخواهد شد

کسانی توی این مملکت هستند که دارند سخت کار می کنن



Uhuhu said:


> do you think when they will unveil the new space lunch center?



90% This year !



Uhuhu said:


> این تصاویر متحرک را خودت ایجاد می کنی؟ کار قشنگیست.



بله ... ممنون



Uhuhu said:


> یک سوال:
> فرض تمام این شایعات و بلوفها درست باشد. ما هفته ی بعد موشک قاره پیمای با کلاهک خوشه ای و چند مرحله ای قابل هدایت،
> هوا کردیم.
> 
> بدون کلاهک هسته ای چه فایده ای دارد؟؟ چند میلیون دلار هوا میکنیم برای 1000 کیلو تی ان تی ؟



قرار نیست کلاهک بلند کند

قرار هست ماهواره به فضا ببرد



Uhuhu said:


> یک سوال دیگر هم این است که باز بر فرض ما تمام دانش ساخت موتور و بقه گلوگاههای صنعتی را داشته باشیم. ولی هیچگاه نمی توانیم بسازیم. چون باز اقتصادت اجازه نمی دهد. می خواهیم میلیاردها دلار خط تولید موتور هواپیما( بر فرض داشتن توان) )را به راه بیاندازیم برای تولید 200 300 فروند موتور برای مصرف داخل؟؟؟ (چون تحریم هستیم و نمی توانیم صادر کنیم.
> شرکتهایی مثل بویینگ و ایرباس میلیاردها دلار خرج تحقیق و توسعه می کنند، سرمایه گذاریشان یک کشور نیست بلکه چندین کشور به طور مشترک سرمایه گذاری کرده اند تا یک موتور تولید کنند و این موتور کل بازار جهانی را در اختیار دارد تا بتواند سود ده باشد. به همید دلیل ساده هیچ وقت نمی توانیم موتوری در حد آنها(موتورهای دهه ی 70 میلادی منظورم نیست، موتورهای امروزی را می گم) و یا دیگر قطعات پیشرفته را تولید کنیم اگر قرار به این باشد که وضع اقتصادی این باشد و تحریمها باشند.
> مگر وضع اقتصادی تغییر کند.
> هیچ کدوم از کشورهای همسایه ما دلشان نمی خواهد رابطه ی ایران و آمریکا برقرار شود و تحریمها برداشته شوند. چرا سهیل جان؟



ولی با تمام این مشکلات ما به این توانایی رسیدیم

البته هنوز موتورهای ما مشکل دارند



Uhuhu said:


> If im not mistake, qaher will play different missions and have different rules than F-35 is going to have, isn' it?



Qaher is a fighter jet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Full Moon said:


> @Abii,
> 
> Thank God, outside of Mecca and Madina, Persians don't exist in KSA (except few diplomats that are closely monitored).


Got bad news for you. In the next 5-10 years I will end up in your neck of the woods. There are tens of millions of you guys in Saudi and not one of you can supervise a routine maintenance program during a "shut down," which is where people like me come in. An older colleague of mine (early 30's) was just offered 300,000 a year, tax free, to go and work for Aramco lmao. His job will be a joke too. 

And trust me, there are hundreds, if not thousands, of Iranians working in Saudi, but they all have Canadian and American passports. I know of a couple actually. A lot of companies that operate there are actually North American and they send their own guys over there b/c of a lack of talent. Close monitoring my left testicle. lol put some of that close monitoring talent to use and learn how to do basic work so you don't have to pay some guy from Canada 300,000 dollars a "season" for ridiculously easy inspection work. 

On second thought, please don't. I don't mind getting sent over there in a few years. Do half the work and get twice the pay and pay no taxes.



xenon54 said:


> I have seen cicular shaped ones but square is new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: i have just seen the Canadian movie ''Cube'' im pretty sure you saw it too, what do you think about the movie?


Never seen it. Can you send me a link to a trailer or info about the movie? I tried looking it up, but didn't find it. 

I saw two of those square pieces. At first I thought somebody cut them up, but that doesn't make any sense. It was weird. I love it when the ice starts breaking up. After 6 months of winter, it's an amazing sight. All the rabbits also start changing their fur around this time and they become brown. That's when we all know winter is finally over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Never seen it. Can you send me a link to a trailer or info about the movie? I tried looking it up, but didn't find it.


There you go, but be warned its a B movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> There you go, but be warned its a B movie.


OMG that movie is my bread and butter. Can't believe I've missed it. Downloading it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

Abii said:


> OMG that movie is my bread and butter. Can't believe I've missed it. Downloading it now.



Why don't you use this instead of downloading Popcorn Time - Watch movies and TV shows instantly!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> OMG that movie is my bread and butter. Can't believe I've missed it. Downloading it now.


I watched it about 10 years ago and suddenly remembered it, i love it to watch movies that i watched as kid, it makes me nostalgic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

f1000n said:


> Why don't you use this instead of downloading Popcorn Time - Watch movies and TV shows instantly!


Downloading it now. My uncle told me about it before, but torrent just seemed easier. I'll try it out thanks.



xenon54 said:


> I watched it about 10 years ago and suddenly remembered it, i love it to watch movies that i watched as kid, it makes me nostalgic.


I'm the same with The Terminator. I always get nostalgic after watching that movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> I'm the same with The Terminator. I always get nostalgic after watching that movie.


Terminator and Predator, i used to watch them in Turkish TV with crappy translations, seriously today Turkish translation of hollywood movies soud hilarious to me but those were the real shit back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Terminator and Predator, i used to watch them in Turkish TV with crappy translations, seriously today Turkish translation of hollywood movies soud hilarious to me but those were the real shit back then.


I first watched it with my uncle when I was around 9 or 10. I remember sitting there pulling on my uncle's shirt begging him to tell me what they're saying haha 

Every 10 minutes or so he would throw me a bone and tell me wtf was going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Not a single post about 8 Iranian border guards that martyred in Sistan , leave alone a thread !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

The SiLent crY said:


> Not a single post about 8 Iranian border guards tha martyred in Sistan , leave alone a thread !


RIP 

It's common place though. Hundreds, if not thousands, die on these borders. Obviously the lack of security and a civil society in Afghanistan and Pakistan has a lot to do with it, but if these border guards were better equipped and our armed forces were more professional, the vast majority of these deaths could be avoided.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

@xenon54
loooool so I watched the movie and right at the end where the black guy gets stuck between the two rooms I realized I had seen it before! It was weird. I had no memory of it up until that point. Enjoyed it. Thanks for the recommendation.

I don't know why Canada only makes sci-fi tv shows and movies. I know so many Canadian science fiction shows (Continuum, Lost Girl, Orphan Black and a few more). X-Files, Defiance and Supernatural were also filmed in Canada. So was Fringe. Most of these I haven't watched though.

Kind of odd. I don't recall watching any Canadian content that hasn't been science fiction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> Not a single post about 8 Iranian border guards tha martyred in Sistan , leave alone a thread !



من الان عجله دارم میخوام برم بیرون. میتونی لطف کنی درست کنی تاپیکش رو؟

در مورد تجاوز اون ۲تا پلیس عربستان به ۲ نوجوان ایرانی چی؟ به نظرتون لازمه؟ آبروشون رو ببریم. حروم زاده ها، خبرش رو که خوندم تا یکی ۲ ساعت اعصابم خرد بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> من الان عجله دارم میخوام برم بیرون. میتونی لطف کنی درست کنی تاپیکش رو؟
> 
> در مورد تجاوز اون ۲تا پلیس عربستان به ۲ نوجوان ایرانی چی؟ به نظرتون لازمه؟ آبروشون رو ببریم. حروم زاده ها، خبرش رو که خوندم تا یکی ۲ ساعت اعصابم خرد بود



سلام .

من تازه اومدم .

باشه ، بزار یه نگاه بندازم اگر قبلا درست نکرده بودن درست می کنم .

من خبری در مورد تجاوز توی سایت های خارجی پیدا نکردم ، پیدا کردی بزار .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

xenon54 said:


> Terminator and Predator, i used to watch them in Turkish TV with crappy translations, seriously today Turkish translation of hollywood movies soud hilarious to me but those were the real shit back then.



Terminator 2 is one of my all time faves!! It looks especially great on Blu-ray.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## warfareknow

@Abii i would suggest you to watch Supernatural for sure, it's my favourite show and the actors are really cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> من الان عجله دارم میخوام برم بیرون. میتونی لطف کنی درست کنی تاپیکش رو؟
> 
> در مورد تجاوز اون ۲تا پلیس عربستان به ۲ نوجوان ایرانی چی؟ به نظرتون لازمه؟ آبروشون رو ببریم. حروم زاده ها، خبرش رو که خوندم تا یکی ۲ ساعت اعصابم خرد بود



من فقط با فرو کردن میله زنگ زده تو کون اون 2 نفر اروم میشم

البته کسی که پول می ریزه تو جیب عربستان حقش هست

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> من فقط با فرو کردن میله زنگ زده تو کون اون 2 نفر اروم میشم
> 
> البته کسی که پول می ریزه تو جیب عربستان حقش هست



واقعا .

من تا قیام قیامت پولمو حروم حج نمی کنم .

ای کاش مردم ما یه کم عقل داشتن .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

The SiLent crY said:


> واقعا .
> 
> من تا قیام قیامت پولمو حروم حج نمی کنم .
> 
> ای کاش مردم ما یه کم عقل داشتن .



خوب یکی نیست به پدرای احمق اینا بگه تو داری حقوق داعش رو تامین می کنی

انتظار داری خدا نذاره تو کاست !؟

خدا ناموست رو حفظ کنه !؟

باید 2 تا میله بکنن تو کون پدراشون که اینقدر احمق هستند

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

KAL-EL said:


> Terminator 2 is one of my all time faves!! It looks especially great on Blu-ray.


I have seen that one a thousand times, but its years since the last time, gonna watch it again when im bored.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

xenon54 said:


> I have seen that one a thousand times, but its years since the last time, gonna watch it again when im bored.




Do you plan on seeing the new one when it releases?

Regarding T2. The special effects are decades behind, but I actually think they still hold up quite well. Also, from everything I've read, they were practically revolutionary for the time of the movie.



warfareknow said:


> @Abii i would suggest you to watch Supernatural for sure, it's my favourite show and the actors are really cool



Hello warefareknow. I agree, the actors are really cool on that show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

KAL-EL said:


> Do you plan on seeing the new one when it releases?
> 
> Regarding T2. The special effects are decades behind, but I actually think they still hold up quite well. Also, from everything I've read, they were practically revolutionary for the time of the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello warefareknow. I agree, the actors are really cool on that show


Ofcourse im gonna watch the new one, how can one miss Terminator?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

xenon54 said:


> Ofcourse im gonna watch the new one, how can one miss Terminator?



Really looking forward to it as well. The new Avengers movie too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 hanouz ham ke mamnou' olvoroud hast ... key dobaareh barmigardeh?



Serpentine said:


> در مورد تجاوز اون ۲تا پلیس عربستان به ۲ نوجوان ایرانی چی؟ به نظرتون لازمه؟ آبروشون رو ببریم. حروم زاده ها، خبرش رو که خوندم تا یکی ۲ ساعت اعصابم خرد بود



Ba'ziyaa migan gouyaa ghaziyeh dorough hast va yek hamchin chizi naboudeh vali nontheless chizi ke @SOHEIL migeh dorost hast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> hanouz ham ke mamnou' olvoroud hast ... key dobaareh barmigardeh?


Salam .

i cannot really blame @Manticore . their forum their rules .

i really think manticore is even playing nice , cause i would perm ban him (and the likes of him) in an Iranian forum without a second thought . yep , a pakistani trash talking Iran ? that would actually deserve a perm ban , lol .

3 weeks is actually nice of him .

@Serpentine hameye thread haye man merge shodan 

dige dooset nadaram  

@rahi2357 @kollang @rmi5 @Daneshmand

khoobin doostan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@haman10
Salam jigar tala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10
> Salam jigar tala


Salam asal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

haman10 said:


> Salam .
> 
> i cannot really blame @Manticore . their forum their rules .
> 
> i really think manticore is even playing nice , cause i would perm ban him (and the likes of him) in an Iranian forum without a second thought . yep , a pakistani trash talking Iran ? that would actually deserve a perm ban , lol .
> 
> 3 weeks is actually nice of him .
> 
> @Serpentine hameye thread haye man merge shodan
> 
> dige dooset nadaram
> 
> @rahi2357 @kollang @rmi5 @Daneshmand
> 
> khoobin doostan ?


In the latest 3 gradual infractions, you have resorted to personal insults / abuses to members -- Dont do that - Enjoy your stay here
Personally, I dont visit/post in this section and visit only due to pending reports 
End of topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

@haman10 
khosh omadiiii
haman khaaheshan 2 rooz ban nasho ah hamash hese kesio daram ke doostesh oftade zendano faghat vaghti behesh morakhasi midan 2 rooz mibinimeto baz morakhasit tamom mishe miri  nakon doctor in ghalb zayife ! injori mishe defend kard az iran ? ban nasho digevagarna khodam ignoret mikonam
shokhi. khosh omadi delemon tangide bod

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> @haman10
> khosh omadiiii
> haman khaaheshan 2 rooz ban nasho ah hamash hese kesio daram ke doostesh oftade zendano faghat vaghti behesh morakhasi midan 2 rooz mibinimeto baz morakhasit tamom mishe miri  nakon doctor in ghalb zayife ! injori mishe defend kard az iran ? ban nasho digevagarna khodam ignoret mikonam
> shokhi. khosh omadi delemon tangide bod


Fadat sham , tamam saye khodamo mikonam 

@New kheyli khoshhal nist faghat . estehale midooni yani chi @islam shall be the winner ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> @New kheyli khoshhal nist faghat .


How so @haman10 ?
Why shouldn't such a polite, literate, well behaved, loved personality whom has made every other nationality a friend of Iranian nation in this very forum, be felt lacking? 


haman10 said:


> estehale midooni yani chi @islam shall be the winner


Ya, gave mash hassan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> How so @haman10 ?
> Why shouldn't such a polite, literate, well behaved, loved personality whom has made every other nationality a friend of Iranian nation in this very forum, be felt lacking?
> 
> Ya, gave mash hassan


boro khoda roozito yejaye dige bede aziz .

kolan az afradi ke 180 degree charkhesh eteghadi daran bayad doori kard .

khatarnakid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

KAL-EL said:


> Really looking forward to it as well. The new Avengers movie too


Im excited about the new Jurassic Park, hopefully it wont suck.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> boro khoda roozito yejaye dige bede aziz .
> 
> kolan az afradi ke 180 degree charkhesh eteghadi daran bayad doori kard .
> 
> khatarnakid


lol, chi migi mash haman
boro agha boro 
shoma bayad az oonaee betarsi ke eteghad rasekhe az sare jehalateshoon ba toope 107 mm ham khash bar nemidare
hala ina ro vel kon, ye do rooz mehmoone maee khoone khodeto kasif nakon dadash.
باغبان گر پنج روزی صحبت گل بایدش----- بر جفای خار هجران صبر بلبل بایدش
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

New said:


> lol, chi migi mash haman
> boro agha boro
> shoma bayad az oonaee betarsi ke eteghad rasekhe az sare jehalateshoon ba toope 107 mm ham khash bar nemidare
> hala ina ro vel kon, ye do rooz mehmoone maee khoone khodeto kasif nakon dadash.
> باغبان گر پنج روزی صحبت گل بایدش----- بر جفای خار هجران صبر بلبل بایدش
> .


خود گويي و خود خندي عجب مرد هنرمندي

Dadash yekam dari aajib qarib mishi....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

kollang said:


> خود گويي و خود خندي عجب مرد هنرمندي
> 
> Dadash yekam dari aajib qarib mishi....


baah salam ahvale haj kollang khodemoon, sale khoobi dashte bashi, bro.
shoma nemikhad az haman defae koni baradare man, khodesh zaboon dare 1.5 metr.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Salam .
> 
> i cannot really blame @Manticore . their forum their rules .
> 
> i really think manticore is even playing nice , cause i would perm ban him (and the likes of him) in an Iranian forum without a second thought . yep , a pakistani trash talking Iran ? that would actually deserve a perm ban , lol .
> 
> 3 weeks is actually nice of him .
> 
> @Serpentine hameye thread haye man merge shodan
> 
> dige dooset nadaram
> 
> @rahi2357 @kollang @rmi5 @Daneshmand
> 
> khoobin doostan ?



Finally, after a long time. Welcome back!

In the war against Takfiris, you were acutely missed. As if we had lost access to meropenem for a while.

Happy disrupting their cell walls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New  aziat nakon daashemono ban bode energiesh takhliye nashode


Lol, sure bro.
My sole intention was to create an environment for his accumulated energy to be depleted more easily.
I like @haman10 and am sure he knows pretty much about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

New said:


> baah salam ahvale haj kollang khodemoon, sale khoobi dashte bashi, bro.
> shoma nemikhad az haman defae koni baradare man, khodesh zaboon dare 1.5 metr.


Salam...albate taghsire khodet nist ke be in hal o ruz oftadi.kollan hameye barghi ha az terme 5/6 be baad intori mishan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Salam...albate taghsire khodet nist ke be in hal o ruz oftadi.kollan hameye barghi ha az terme 5/6 be baad intori mishan.



belakhareh, in dars ha ke sakht misheh, az yek jaayi in sakhtish mizaneh biroun digeh  kasi ke yek reshteh ye sakhti mesl e bargh ra mikhouneh, hatman ye takhtash ye jaayi kam boudeh, haalaa kodoum takhtash digeh ma'loum nist.
@New am I wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> belakhareh, in dars ha ke sakht misheh, az yek jaayi in sakhtish mizaneh biroun digeh  kasi ke yek reshteh ye sakhti mesl e bargh ra mikhouneh, hatman ye takhtash ye jaayi kam boudeh, haalaa kodoum takhtash digeh ma'loum nist.
> @New am I wrong?


Sure, you are not wrong.
But we can't put all the blame on that, cause I have passed those days of (terme 5,6 ) by far more than a decade and half now.
amma khodaeesh bargh osoolan ba reshte haye digeye mohandesi ghabele moghayeseh nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

You guys get ready. A new cure is coming 

You will all be cured. Even @New will be cured:  Brookings Institute: Preventing nuclear Iran by Lobotomizing all Iranians

All of Iran's problems will be solved forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

New said:


> khodesh zaboon dare 1.5 metr


Kar dashtam alan bargashtam , taze bezar javabam moonde  :



New said:


> literate




akharin bari ke bahs elmi boode bashe tooye een forum yadam nemiad . akharin bari ham ke tooye bahs elmi shekast khorde basham (che inja che biroon az inja ) yadam nemiad . kolan man adame humble ie hastam vali azizam hala hala ha moonde vase shoma ....

i love challenges mate BTW . if you're up for it 

So yeah i am not exactly polite when it comes to terrorists , true . i am not loved by them , true . but please ! don't start me on literacy  

@Daneshmand @ResurgentIran @The Last of us shoma ha ham hame illiterate hastid ha 



New said:


> lol, chi migi mash haman
> boro agha boro


khodet midooni chi migam azize del 

man jaye shoma miboodam ye account dige dorost mikardam vase mood swing ham 

injoori yekam zayas 



New said:


> ye do rooz mehmoone maee


2 rooz mehmoon boodan va azade boodan behtar az yek mehmoon hamishegi hastesh ke joraat sohbat kardan nadarre 






mard bash lotfan va tooye oun thread harfeto bezan . mesle baghie 

ba thank zadan post terrorist ha chizi ru sabet nemikoni

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

New said:


> Sure, you are not wrong.
> But we can't put all the blame on that, cause I have passed those days of (terme 5,6 ) by far more than a decade and half now.
> amma khodaeesh bargh osoolan ba reshte haye digeye mohandesi ghabele moghayeseh nist.


Agha jan, mano @rmi5 darim mohtaramane behet migim ke rad dadi, azizam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Agha jan, mano @rmi5 darim mohtaramane behet migim ke rad dadi, azizam.


manam hamino migam vala 

shayadam moshkel az daneshgaheshoone 

Baaz 100 rahmat be sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Kar dashtam alan bargashtam , taze bezar javabam moonde  :
> 
> 
> 
> akharin bari ke bahs elmi boode bashe tooye een forum yadam nemiad . akharin bari ham ke tooye bahs elmi shekast khorde basham (che inja che biroon az inja ) yadam nemiad . kolan man adame humble ie hastam vali azizam hala hala ha moonde vase shoma ....
> 
> i love challenges mate BTW . if you're up for it
> 
> So yeah i am not exactly polite when it comes to terrorists , true . i am not loved by them , true . but please ! don't start me on literacy
> 
> @Daneshmand @ResurgentIran @The Last of us shoma ha ham hame illiterate hastid ha
> 
> 
> khodet midooni chi migam azize del
> 
> man jaye shoma miboodam ye account dige dorost mikardam vase mood swing ham
> 
> injoori yekam zayas
> 
> 
> 2 rooz mehmoon boodan va azade boodan behtar az yek mehmoon hamishegi hastesh ke joraat sohbat kardan nadarre
> View attachment 213155
> 
> 
> mard bash lotfan va tooye oun thread harfeto bezan . mesle baghie
> 
> ba thank zadan post terrorist ha chizi ru sabet nemikoni


khoda begam chikaret kone hami,
I can't stop laughing at the moment and my wife is starting to get curious about what's so laughable here, and who can explain her the whole situation?


haman10 said:


> man jaye shoma miboodam ye account dige dorost mikardam vase mood swing ham


baw, khob manam ke ye account dige dorost kardam ke, baw
this one is new.


haman10 said:


> 2 rooz mehmoon boodan va azade boodan behtar az yek mehmoon hamishegi hastesh ke joraat sohbat kardan nadarre


That's where the differences arise.
be har hal manam az strategy shoma hemayat mikonam, haman joon 
faghat farda dige nabinam ban nashode bashia.


haman10 said:


> mard bash lotfan va tooye oun thread harfeto bezan . mesle baghie
> 
> ba thank zadan post terrorist ha chizi ru sabet nemikoni


Who's terrorist and who's not, that's the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Agha jan, mano @rmi5 darim mohtaramane behet migim ke rad dadi, azizam.



@New @kollang @haman10
Aghaayoun, lotfan ba ham ye kouchoulou mehraboun baashid 

@New ghaziyeh injaast ke ma che yek seri chizha ra khoshmoun biyaad, va che khoshemoun nayaad, majority ye jaame'e i ke toush zendegi mikonim, oun ha ra ta'yin mikoneh. hokoumat va afraadesh ham az merrikh nayoumadand aziz va az hamin mardom hastand, taaze yek negaah be cabinet ke bendaazi, kheyli hashoun az tahsil kardeh haye gharb ham hastand!!! Haalaa ya ma baayad biyaaym va jeloye kol e system(hokoumat, mardom, ...) vaaystim ke man be shoma etminaan midam joz hazineh baraaye khodemoun va mamlekat nist, ya inke sa'y konim oun chiz hayi ke khoshemoun nemiyaad ra, kam kam be vasileh ye educate kardan e mellat va hokoumat, bar taraf konim. Ghor zadan ham faayede i nadaareh, in mamlekat already 80 million ghor bezan daareh, chizi ke nadaareh, aadam e paay e kaar hast.

PS. Educate kardan doroste ke sakhteh, vali javaab mideh. khod e man, yek saal va khorde i pish, khodam ra jer midaadam ke begam in islamic brotherhood va hemaayat az felestini va pakestani va ... naf'i baraaye ma nadaareh, va oun moghe' man(va amsaal e man) to aghaliyat e mahz boudam, vali haalaa ke mellat aagaah tar shodan va in ghazaaye yaman va hamas va ... ra didand, haalaa ghaaleb e mardom va hamin member haye Irani ye inja kaamel be mozou' aagaah shodand. Ba'zi chiz ha, vaght va hosele, va tajrobeh kardan mikhaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Agha jan, mano @rmi5 darim mohtaramane behet migim ke rad dadi, azizam.


kolang jan pesaram bezar terme 2 karshenasit tamoom beshe baad, man nemidoonam in nasle javoon dare be kodom samt mire, baba ma pishkesvate shoma mahsoob mishim, ehteram bezar pesaram



rmi5 said:


> @New ghaziyeh injaast ke ma che yek seri chizha ra khoshmoun biyaad, va che khoshemoun nayaad, majority ye jaame'e i ke toush zendegi mikonim, oun ha ra ta'yin mikoneh. hokoumat va afraadesh ham az merrikh nayoumadand aziz va az hamin mardom hastand, taaze yek negaah be cabinet ke bendaazi, kheyli hashoun az tahsil kardeh haye gharb ham hastand!!! Haalaa ya ma baayad biyaaym va jeloye kol e system(hokoumat, mardom, ...) vaaystim ke man be shoma etminaan midam joz hazineh baraaye khodemoun va mamlekat nist, ya inke sa'y konim oun chiz hayi ke khoshemoun nemiyaad ra, kam kam be vasileh ye educate kardan e mellat va hokoumat, bar taraf konim. Ghor zadan ham faayede i nadaareh, in mamlekat already 80 million ghor bezan daareh, chizi ke nadaareh, aadam e paay e kaar hast.


 lol man nemidoonam chera majara yedafe jenaee shod?
in jok ro shenidi?
taraf az sakhtemoon 5 tabaghe miofte bad mellat mian balaye saresh yeki soal mikone che khabare?
taraf boland mishe mige valla manam taze residam nemidoonam.
man didam haman oomade az safar, dashtam khodamo amade mikardam ye pelakard bezanam, ke bazgashte ghoroor angiz shoma ro tabrik migam, yehoo haman ye kard vardashte maro khat khati mikone ke new khoshhal nist az bazgashte ma 
dar zemn rmi jan darmani ke shoma ham pishnahad midid baeed midoonam javabgoo bashe, now try mine, open the garbage can, put your nationalism there and close it. 
everything solved #

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> I can't stop laughing at the moment


if you can't stop laughing at that , i wonder what your reaction is when you watch a chalie movie 

don't do that bro , surgeons are busy in Iran  

JK mate 



New said:


> Who's terrorist and who's not, that's the question.


Thats the question of being awake or being awake .

the former one is pretending to be sleep .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

New said:


> kolang jan pesaram bezar terme 2 karshenasit tamoom beshe baad, man nemidoonam in nasle javoon dare be kodom samt mire, baba ma pishkesvate shoma mahsoob mishim, ehteram bezar pesaram


Babaeeee, mohtaramane tar az in nemishod vaze felit ro tosif kard.azizam manzure badi nadaram vali sho'ur o shakhsiate ensan hich rabti be tahsilat nadare.va hatta age ham dasht baaz afrade dige i hastand az sharif (serpi o rmi) va haman ke tu in mored az shoma sar taran.in khodshiftegi ro bezar kenar, azizam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> the former one is pretending to be sleep .


Who's pretending to be asleep and who's not. that's though another question.
JK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand @ResurgentIran @The Last of us shoma ha ham hame illiterate hastid ha



Albateh man ede'ai nadaram. 

With due respect for all:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

kollang said:


> va hatta age ham dasht baaz afrade dige i hastand az sharif (serpi o rmi).


I know you are just trying to violate my firm red lines here, but I'm not gonna fall for that trap man.
I know you are just kidding man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> kolang jan pesaram bezar terme 2 karshenasit tamoom beshe baad, man nemidoonam in nasle javoon dare be kodom samt mire, baba ma pishkesvate shoma mahsoob mishim, ehteram bezar pesaram
> 
> 
> lol man nemidoonam chera majara yedafe jenaee shod?
> in jok ro shenidi?
> taraf az sakhtemoon 5 tabaghe miofte bad mellat mian balaye saresh yeki soal mikone che khabare?
> taraf boland mishe mige valla manam taze residam nemidoonam.
> man didam haman oomade az safar, dashtam khodamo amade mikardam ye pelakard bezanam, ke bazgashte ghoroor angiz shoma ro tabrik migam, yehoo haman ye kard vardashte maro khat khati mikone ke new khoshhal nist az bazgashte ma
> dar zemn rmi jan darmani ke shoma ham pishnahad midid baeed midoonam javabgoo bashe, now try mine, open the garbage can, put your nationalism there and close it.
> everything solved #



Bahs e @kollang va @haman10 marbout be mohtavaaye kolli post haye akhir e shomast, na yek post e be khosous, vali bahs e man ba shoma, chiz e digeh i hast.
bahs e man nationalism nist. nationalism ettefaaghan chiz e khatarnaaki hast bar khalaaf e esm e mosbati ke beyn e mardom dar kardeh.  mohem in hast ke ageh keshvaret, va mardomet ra doust daari, sa'y koni ke masaa'el ra be tarighi ke kam tarin hazineh va bish tarin faayedeh ra dashteh basheh, behboud bedi.
aziz jan, in harf e shoma mesle in mimouneh ke aadam vasat e kavir baasheh, va bekhaad khodesh ra be yek aabaadi beresouneh. man be shoma migam piyaadeh az in samt boro, shoma migi na nemesheh va dooreh, vali point injast ke raah e digeh i vojoud nadaareh!!! Dig e jaame'e hamisheh dir be joush miyaad(zarfiyat garmaayish baalaast  ) vali hamisheh aakharesh yek rouzi jaame'e momkeneh ke eshtebaahaatesh ra befahmeh va eslaaheshoun bekoneh. be ghol e soheil, baayad hamisheh sabr kard, sabr ... ageh aadam sabr nadaashteh baasheh, aadam frustrated misheh, va az mardom va keshvarsh motenaffer misheh, va beheshoun fohsh mideh, vali in bi faayedeh hast ...



kollang said:


> Babaeeee, mohtaramane tar az in nemishod vaze felit ro tosif kard.azizam manzure badi nadaram vali sho'ur o shakhsiate ensan hich rabti be tahsilat nadare.va hatta age ham dasht baaz afrade dige i hastand az sharif (serpi o rmi) va haman ke tu in mored az shoma sar taran.in khodshiftegi ro bezar kenar, azizam.





New said:


> I know you are just trying to violate my firm red lines here, but I'm not gonna fall for that trap man.
> I know you are just kidding man.


Azizan mehraboun baashid digeh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Azizan mehraboun baashid digeh ...


mehraboonim balam jan 

inam vase shoma @New 






boro badkonak bazi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> mehraboonim balam jan
> 
> inam vase shoma @New
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boro badkonak bazi


wow, thank you haman.








rmi5 said:


> bahs e man nationalism nist. nationalism ettefaaghan chiz e khatarnaaki hast bar khalaaf e esm e mosbati ke beyn e mardom dar kardeh.  mohem in hast ke ageh keshvaret, va mardomet ra doust daari, sa'y koni ke masaa'el ra be tarighi ke kam tarin hazineh va bish tarin faayedeh ra dashteh basheh, behboud bedi.
> aziz jan, in harf e shoma mesle in mimouneh ke aadam vasat e kavir baasheh, va bekhaad khodesh ra be yek aabaadi beresouneh. man be shoma migam piyaadeh az in samt boro, shoma migi na nemesheh va dooreh, vali point injast ke raah e digeh i vojoud nadaareh!!! Dig e jaame'e hamisheh dir be joush miyaad(zarfiyat garmaayish baalaast  ) vali hamisheh aakharesh yek rouzi jaame'e momkeneh ke eshtebaahaatesh ra befahmeh va eslaaheshoun bekoneh. be ghol e soheil, baayad hamisheh sabr kard, sabr ... ageh aadam sabr nadaashteh baasheh, aadam frustrated misheh, va az mardom va keshvarsh motenaffer misheh, va beheshoun fohsh mideh, vali in bi faayedeh hast ...


agha kollang va haman az hamoon avvale avvalesh ham ba ma mored dashtan, vagarna man tooye in chand mahe akhir ettefaghan talash kardam osoolan poste critic ee ham nazaram. aslan gheyr as in chill thread ham be nodrat posti bezaram.
be har hal kollan va haman az asl ba ma mokhalef boodan va hastan I know it 

dar morede keshvar va mardomesh ham as I have said before, I can't care less, bro. I have given a bro in Iran Iraq war and I believe that's more than enough. Every one has it's views and for me no nationalism, is the answer. I can't do any shiit and I prefer not to do any shiit either. Trying to improve national understanding is like trying to inject water into a dried well.
There is no hope, and once you will come to this conclusion that there were no question in the first place.
Believe me, I've had long debates with my wife on the subject as she is a patriot to the end even when she is not even born in Iran, there is no cure, there has never been any cure, in fact we are trying to solve a never ever existed problem. The reality is there is no nationalism, haman would understand it in his late 70's, there is no patriotism, that's all ignorance and delusion.
And for what you are trying to say about we as some social creatures are living in a society and not alone, hence we are impacted, then comes the answer, migration, if not possible, then isolation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> wow, thank you haman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agha kollang va haman az hamoon avvale avvalesh ham ba ma mored dashtan, vagarna man tooye in chand mahe akhir ettefaghan talash kardam osoolan poste critic ee ham nazaram. aslan gheyr as in chill thread ham be nodrat posti bezaram.
> be har hal kollan va haman az asl ba ma mokhalef boodan va hastan I know it
> 
> dar morede keshvar va mardomesh ham as I have said before, I can't care less, bro. I have given a bro in Iran Iraq war and I believe that's more than enough. Every one has it's views and for me no nationalism, is the answer. I can't do any shiit and I prefer not to do any shiit either. Trying to improve national understanding is like trying to inject water into a dried well.
> There is no hope, and once you will come to this conclusion that there were no question in the first place.
> Believe me, I've had long debates with my wife on the subject as she is a patriot to the end even when she is not even born in Iran, there is no cure, there has never been any cure, in fact we are trying to solve a never ever existed problem. The reality is there is no nationalism, haman would understand it in his late 70's, there is no patriotism, that's all ignorance and delusion.
> And for what you are trying to say about we as some social creature are living in a society and not alone, hence we are impacted, then comes the answer, migration, if not possible, then isolation.



New jan, man be ghaziyeh be shekl e passive negaah nemikonam. Albatteh ageh sharaayet baraaye kasi ghaabel e tahammol nabaasheh, vaazehan immigration behtar az khord kardan e a'saab e khodesh hast, vali dar kol man vaghti be jaame'e Iran e 1960-70 va 1980s va 2010s negah mikonam, omidvaar misham. 

Aziz e man, Iran keshvari boud ke ta 70 saal e pish, 60% az mardomesh tou chaador zendegi mikardan, 45 saal e pish, be jaayi resid ke nesf touye shahr zendegi mikardan, 35 saal e pish be jaayi resid ke 50% e mardomesh savaad e esm e khodeshoun ra nveshtan va khoundan peyda kardan, va hodoudan az 20 saal e pish, be jaayi resideh ke zanhaa toush be cheshm e aadam(va na yek mojoud e paayin tar) baraaye majority ye jaame'e dideh mishan, va taaze kam tar az 10 saal hast ke inghadr daneshgah daareh ke har kasi khaast, betouneh daneshgah bereh. moshakhkhaseh ke kheyli pishraft shodeh aziz. pishraft ham yeki 2 rouzeh nist. sabr e ayyoub mikhaad, vali badbini ham eshtebaah hast aziz. gharb ham in masir ra 2 rouz e naraft ke Iran bekhaad 24saat e in raah ra bereh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Aziz e man, Iran keshvari boud ke ta 70 saal e pish, 60% az mardomesh tou chaador zendegi mikardan, 45 saal e pish, be jaayi resid ke nesf touye shahr zendegi mikardan, 35 saal e pish be jaayi resid ke 50% e mardomesh savaad e esm e khodeshoun ra nveshtan va khoundan peyda kardan, va hodoudan az 20 saal e pish, be jaayi resideh ke zanhaa toush be cheshm e aadam(va na yek mojoud e paayin tar) baraaye majority ye jaame'e dideh mishan, va taaze kam tar az 10 saal hast ke inghadr daneshgah daareh ke har kasi khaast, betouneh daneshgah bereh. moshakhkhaseh ke kheyli pishraft shodeh aziz. pishraft ham yeki 2 rouzeh nist. sabr e ayyoub mikhaad, vali badbini ham eshtebaah hast aziz. gharb ham in masir ra 2 rouz e naraft ke Iran bekhaad 24saat e in raah ra bereh.


Impressive comment i shall say .

@New jan ino print kon bezan too otagh khabet ye chizi yad begiri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Impressive comment i shall say .
> 
> @New jan ino print kon bezan too otagh khabet ye chizi yad begiri


Indeed impressive, chetore haman jan shoma ham har 7,8000 posti ke midi yekish in quality ro dashte bashe ke beshe shift deletesh nakard, just sayyin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Indeed impressive, chetore haman jan shoma ham har 7,8000 posti ke midi yekish in quality ro dashte bashe ke beshe shift deletesh nakard, just sayyin.


Albate tooye een 7,800 ta posti ke dadam (78000 ta ? Dafuq ? ) shayad hodood 78 post injoori hamdashte basham ke mishe nesbat 1 be 100 .

bazam az shoma kheyli balatar hast aziz . man gashtam yeki ham peyda nakardam . nagard nist 

be har haal omidvaram hardomoon dars begirim az een post , dava nadare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Indeed impressive, chetore haman jan shoma ham har 7,8000 posti ke midi yekish in quality ro dashte bashe ke beshe shift deletesh nakard, just sayyin.





haman10 said:


> Albate tooye een 7,800 ta posti ke dadam (78000 ta ? Dafuq ? ) shayad hodood 78 post injoori hamdashte basham ke mishe nesbat 1 be 100 .
> 
> bazam az shoma kheyli balatar hast aziz . man gashtam yeki ham peyda nakardam . nagard nist
> 
> be har haal omidvaram hardomoon dars begirim az een post , dava nadare


Da'vaa nakonid pesarakaanam, man be har 2 toun hekmat va sokhan goftan yaad midam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> New jan, man be ghaziyeh be shekl e passive negaah nemikonam. Albatteh ageh sharaayet baraaye kasi ghaabel e tahammol nabaasheh, vaazehan immigration behtar az khord kardan e a'saab e khodesh hast, vali dar kol man vaghti be jaame'e Iran e 1960-70 va 1980s va 2010s negah mikonam, omidvaar misham.
> 
> Aziz e man, Iran keshvari boud ke ta 70 saal e pish, 60% az mardomesh tou chaador zendegi mikardan, 45 saal e pish, be jaayi resid ke nesf touye shahr zendegi mikardan, 35 saal e pish be jaayi resid ke 50% e mardomesh savaad e esm e khodeshoun ra nveshtan va khoundan peyda kardan, va hodoudan az 20 saal e pish, be jaayi resideh ke zanhaa toush be cheshm e aadam(va na yek mojoud e paayin tar) baraaye majority ye jaame'e dideh mishan, va taaze kam tar az 10 saal hast ke inghadr daneshgah daareh ke har kasi khaast, betouneh daneshgah bereh. moshakhkhaseh ke kheyli pishraft shodeh aziz. pishraft ham yeki 2 rouzeh nist. sabr e ayyoub mikhaad, vali badbini ham eshtebaah hast aziz. gharb ham in masir ra 2 rouz e naraft ke Iran bekhaad 24saat e in raah ra bereh.


meci rmi jan hamoontor ke haman goft man quite impress shodam noe negaheto didam. Thanks for the good will bro.
I believe there is no point to make a debate here, anymore. That's how the world has evolved, Iranians as a nation were far behind the world statistical norms some 100 years ago and they are far far behind those norms in the very current days. But lets wait and see the seeds of a married ignorance and illiteracy with the recent modernity, I believe there comes the days when every Iranian would feel those 100 years ago days, missed.



haman10 said:


> Albate tooye een 7,800 ta posti ke dadam (78000 ta ? Dafuq ? ) shayad hodood 78 post injoori hamdashte basham ke mishe nesbat 1 be 100 .


oho, shayad oon 70 80 ta postet tooye hamoon 1000 ta poste avvalet bashe va gar na tooye in 6, 7000 poste akhiret ke naboode, dadash.
chashm shoma maro nazan ma ham dava nadarim, man faght thank mikonam, hamin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Da'vaa nakonid pesarakaanam, man be har 2 toun hekmat va sokhan goftan yaad midam


manam be new hamino migam dige dava nadare 


New said:


> meci rmi jan hamoontor ke haman goft man quite impress shodam noe negaheto didam. Thanks for the good will bro.
> I believe there is no point to make a debate here, anymore. That's how the world has evolved, Iranians as a nation were far behind the world statistical norms some 100 years ago and they are far far behind those norms in the very current days. But lets wait and see the seeds of a married ignorance and illiteracy with the recent modernity, I believe there comes the days when every Iranian would feel those 100 years ago days, missed.


I also believe that day came long time ago . 

you know ? when some people had to pack their shit and leave this country for Good . when there was no more lambo parked for them outside their mansion .

you're a good person new , i believe in you . i believe in @Abii . i believe in myself and i believe in my country .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haha you guys always follow the same pattern. Haman gets into an argument with New or Rmi, Kollang khodesho michasboone dare koone Haman, Daneshmand comes in and drops some pseudo intellectual act for internet browny points, ya'll kiss and make up and Haman claims he loves us all, including Abii. 

betemargin bazie Perspoliso bebinin beja in kosshera. 100,000 ta kire gonde raft to haft jado abade Al Nasr.
فوتبالی‌ترین | بازی کامل پرسپولیس و النصر

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> meci rmi jan hamoontor ke haman goft man quite impress shodam noe negaheto didam. Thanks for the good will bro.
> I believe there is no point to make a debate here, anymore. That's how the world has evolved, Iranians as a nation were far behind the world statistical norms some 100 years ago and they are far far behind those norms in the very current days. But lets wait and see the seeds of a married ignorance and illiteracy with the recent modernity, I believe there comes the days when every Iranian would feel those 100 years ago days, missed.



Do you feel the nostalgia for traditional world which is in the raid of modernity? It's like watching the movie "Gav(mehrjouyi)" again 
Iran was behind the 1st world, and it is still behind it, but it's interesting to see how fast this gap is getting filled. We were/are not behind rest of the world though, just look how we were the 2nd Asian nation(after Japan) which started to have a parliament and a constitution based government, and nowadays in contrast to some economic ups and downs, when we look at some of neighboring countries, they still look like to have neanderthal era mentalities(as @Abii would agree), while Iranians mentality is much more grown up. That shows how much this young society has grown up  Time always go forward my friend, and honestly I prefer to watch a kid growing up fast than watching a purely immature or grown up kid  We have the chance to see this young man grow up which is an amazing opportunity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> 6, 7000


sticky keys i assume .



New said:


> chashm shoma maro nazan


man key zadamet bandeye khoda . faghat daram migam estehale chize badist hamin .

Maybe the first time in the world which a person had a metamorphosis back into a caterpillar 



New said:


> chashm shoma maro nazan ma ham dava nadarim, man faght thank mikonam, hamin.


jaleb injast hamin chand daghighe pish behet goftam post bezar va harfeto bezan , thank kardan ma'na nadare .

hasha chera mikoni ? 

baadesh mage man saheb injam ? har kari doost dari bokon .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> haha you guys always follow the same pattern. Haman gets into an argument with New or Rmi, Kollang khodesho michasboone dare koone Haman, Daneshmand comes in and drops some pseudo intellectual act for internet browny points, ya'll kiss and make up and Haman claims he loves us all, including Abii.
> 
> betemargin bazie Perspoliso bebinin beja in kosshera. 100,000 ta kire gonde raft to haft jado abade Al Nasr.
> فوتبالی‌ترین | بازی کامل پرسپولیس و النصر


LOLOLOLOL
PS. baba baaziyaaye in persepolis ke didan nadaareh!!!
PPS. engaar belakhareh in persepolis narid va abdol-abad ra bord

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Haman claims he loves us all, including Abii.


oh dear you have no idea how much adorable you are 

how can a sane mind not love you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> PS. baba baaziyaaye in persepolis ke didan nadaareh!!!


Osoolan tile bazi mikonan beja football, vali in yeki bazi hal dad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> you're a good person new , i believe in you .


You too are a good person haman jan, you too are a good person, but illiterate. 
No hard feeling, am just kidding, about no hard feeling of course.
kidding.


haman10 said:


> when some people had to pack their shit and leave this country for Good


There are still people packing their shit and leaving this territory for good bro, In fact as officials mention in half a million every passing year. Yes those days are already missed my dear, when you couldn't see propaganda subjected illiterates every where, cause there was no media to do such a job, in fact people were illiterate, but also free thinker too. ya those days are already missed,

s


Abii said:


> haha you guys always follow the same pattern. Haman gets into an argument with New or Rmi, Kollang khodesho michasboone dare koone Haman, Daneshmand comes in and drops some pseudo intellectual act for internet browny points, ya'll kiss and make up and Haman claims he loves us all, including Abii.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Osoolan tile bazi mikonan beja football, vali in yeki bazi hal dad.


Are, belakhareh in Al-abdul e KSA(*K*oskhol *S*ousmarkhor *A*ghabmoundestan) ra bordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Osoolan tile bazi mikonan beja football, vali in yeki bazi hal dad.


khanomam dasht negah mikard manam 10 min akharesho didam, halam bad shod, baba sad hezar rahmat be arabha in irania az arabha ham bishtar khodeshoono vasat zamin monfajer mikonan, ah ah. che bazi ye kasifi faghat vaght talaf bazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

New said:


> khanomam dasht negah mikard manam 10 min akharesho didam, halam bad shod, baba sad hezar rahmat be arabha in irania az arabha ham bishtar khodeshoono vasat zamin monfajer mikonan, ah ah. che bazi ye kasifi faghat vaght talaf bazi.


Are 10 deyeghe akhar kheily mozakhraf bood. Al kooft teame avale arabestane, longiya teame 9 jadvalan to Iran. Khoob bazi kardan 60-70 deyeghe. Baghie bazi raftan to fekre hefze natije ke shansam ovordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Al kooft


  al kooft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> haha you guys always follow the same pattern. Haman gets into an argument with New or Rmi, Kollang khodesho michasboone dare koone Haman, Daneshmand comes in and drops some pseudo intellectual act for internet browny points, ya'll kiss and make up and Haman claims he loves us all, including Abii.
> 
> betemargin bazie Perspoliso bebinin beja in kosshera. 100,000 ta kire gonde raft to haft jado abade Al Nasr.
> فوتبالی‌ترین | بازی کامل پرسپولیس و النصر


Kesafat kheyli bahal bud

Al kooft...hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> sticky keys i assume


haman koshti maro dadash, oon yani shish haft hezar ta.



rmi5 said:


> Da'vaa nakonid pesarakaanam, man be har 2 toun hekmat va sokhan goftan yaad midam


pedar jan lotfan be haman adab va akhlagh ham yad bede.

Night guys, nice dreams.


----------



## SOHEIL

آقایون یکم فیتیله ی این شاش کی دورتر میره رو بکشید پایین

اینقدر با جواب دادن به ترول های عرب و پاکستانی و ترک خودتان رو کوچک نکنید

مثلا کون لقش بگه می خواد چی بشه !؟

به تخم من و شما سننه

اینقدر دهن منو وا نکنید

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Abii said:


> Finally the ice is melting! I wonder why it's separating in squares?! Any of you smart fuckers know why the ice is separating in square pieces?
> 
> 
> Spring Melt by Vanmenton, on Flickr


Ice harvesters upstream? That looks more like a rectangle not a square, any more pictures of square ice?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Ice harvesters upstream? That looks more like a rectangle not a square, any more pictures of square ice?



You mean ice breakers? On a river? Maybe. That makes sense actually. 

I only took that picture from up close. The other ones are from far away. Can't see shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Abii said:


> You mean ice breakers? On a river? Maybe. That makes sense actually.
> 
> I only took that picture from up close. The other ones are from far away. Can't see shit.


Either that or a giant ice tray broke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@Sinan 

Ultra Music Festival is now in Europe too. Well, it's actually gonna be its 3rd year this year. It'll be in Croatia. You should go (if your finance let's you lol).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Ultra Music Festival is now in Europe too. Well, it's actually gonna be its 3rd year this year. It'll be in Croatia. You should go (if your finance let's you lol).


Nope, she won't. She will kill me if i even propose.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Nope, she won't. She will kill me if i even propose.


lol That's too bad. Eastern women can be a pain in the ***.

Anyway, here's Hardwell's 2015 Ultra set. Video was uploaded last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Something is burning.

Seriously: Wrong approach toward Arabs | Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mister

mibinam ke bazia kise kesh tashrif daran 
--------------------
aghayoon kami moadab bashid. in alfaz chie akhe
albate az daheye haftadiha bishtar entezrar nemire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

mister said:


> mibinam ke bazia kise kesh tashrif daran
> --------------------
> aghayoon kami moadab bashid. in alfaz chie akhe
> albate az daheye haftadiha bishtar entezrar nemire



Shomaha to Iran bejoz gir dadan be moo, lebas, arayesh, tarze harf zadane mardom, size nakhoone angoshte shast... moshkele digei nadarin?? Jalebe. 

Khoone babat nist aziz. Kheily sensitive hasti mitooni cheshato bebandi.


----------



## rmi5

1 dead, 3 wounded in Saudi-Pak military training
Guys, the above thread reminded me of the below TV-Series:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> 1 dead, 3 wounded in Saudi-Pak military training
> Guys, the above thread reminded me of the below TV-Series:


bararast? Yadesh bekheir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> bararast? Yadesh bekheir.


Are, baahaal tarin ghesmat e barareh boud:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mister

Abii said:


> Shomaha to Iran bejoz gir dadan be moo, lebas, arayesh, tarze harf zadane mardom, size nakhoone angoshte shast... moshkele digei nadarin?? Jalebe.
> 
> Khoone babat nist aziz. Kheily sensitive hasti mitooni cheshato bebandi.



che rabti dasht
age kise kesho migi ke dar javabe longi bood
behet barkhord goftam harfe najoor nazanid!
aslan chera be khodet gerefti?
shoma cheshato baz kon 
farsi ke baladi age yadet narafte
oonvare donya neshasti alaki harf mizani
----------------------------
فازش چیه این بابا؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mister said:


> فازش چیه این بابا؟


Faaze eshgh :love struck:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@SOHEIL @Abii @rmi5 @kollang @mohsen @rahi2357 @Daneshmand @Serpentine






https://i.vimeocdn.com/video/489577872_640.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SOHEIL

سخنان امروز رهبری در مورد عربستان

حالا یه کشور عقب افتاده این وسط میاد میگه اگه شما غنی سازی بکنید ما هم غنی سازی میکنیم ! خب برو بکن ! ملت ما این استعداد رو داشت اگر شما هم تو ملتتون این استعداد رو دارید انجام بدید






*ایول*​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> سخنان امروز رهبری در مورد عربستان
> 
> حالا یه کشور عقب افتاده این وسط میاد میگه اگه شما غنی سازی بکنید ما هم غنی سازی میکنیم ! خب برو بکن ! ملت ما این استعداد رو داشت اگر شما هم تو ملتتون این استعداد رو دارید انجام بدید
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ایول*​


That part was amazing 

The part regarding yemen was also outstanding

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> That part was amazing
> 
> The part regarding yemen was also outstanding



تا حالا ایشون اینجوری عربستان سعودی را قهوه ای نفرموده بودند

بسی خرسند گردیدیم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> بسی خورسند گردیدیم


خرسند ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> خرسند ؟



کیبورد گوشی خودش اتوماتیک کلمات رو اصلاح می کنه

البته اصلاح که نه

می رینه توش

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

@SOHEIL that annoyed cat meme went old, you might want to use this one a little bit. 






Btw: thats no photo shop, google ''Tibetan Fox''.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Abii

lotfan post hato ro tuie bakhshe khavare miane pak kon, onaie ke mituni babatesh infraction begiri. khodeto ban nakon 2bare be khatere hich.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

A Iranian Plane of Qeshm Air had an accident in Istanbul Atatürk Airport, one of its Engines exploded while speeding on the runway to take off, no one injured, the passengers sent to Iran with another plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> @Abii
> 
> lotfan post hato ro tuie bakhshe khavare miane pak kon, onaie ke mituni babatesh infraction begiri. khodeto ban nakon 2bare be khatere hich.


Yekisho pak kardam, merci. 

Vali in yeki bahale, delam nemiad pakesh konam lol
UAE FM: Iran involved in creating disturbing situation in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Syria & Iraq



xenon54 said:


> A Iranian Plane of Qeshm Air had an accident in Istanbul Atatürk Airport, one of its Engines exploded while speeding on the runway to take off, no one injured, the passengers sent to Iran with another plane.


Let me guess, it was an Antonov propeller plane of some sort.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> one of its Engines exploded while speeding on the runway to take off


i heard it was a compression failure not an explosion :O

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> i heard it was a compression failure not an explosion :O


Yeah no explosion, but media says explosion....they like to exaggerate things...














Abii said:


> Let me guess, it was an Antonov propeller plane of some sort.


Airbus-300B4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Let me guess, it was an Antonov propeller plane of some sort.


Actually an Airbus A-300.

Edit: lol Sinan already posted the pics....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Yekisho pak kardam, merci.



on yeki moshkeli nadare. harjuri khasti beshur bezareshun kenar, vali bahane nade daste mod ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## warfareknow

Anybody watched F&F 7 ? last minutes made me cry :c

- It's been a long day, without you my frined

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Yeah no explosion, but media says explosion....they like to exaggerate things...


Sarcasm doesn't fit your level of IQ . if you are being sarcastic here . if not , my apologies 

On that story : Those pics are scary , Thankfully no one was hurt .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Yeah no explosion, but media says explosion....they like to exaggerate things...


I think explosion in that sense. (Fan blade failure causing a small explosion)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> Let me guess, it was an Antonov propeller plane of some sort.



No Antonovs !!!






Sinan said:


> Yeah no explosion, but media says explosion....they like to exaggerate things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbus-300B4



Oh shit ... the main fan heavily damaged !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Sarcasm doesn't fit your level of IQ . if you are being sarcastic here . if not , my apologies
> 
> On that story : Those pics are scary , Thankfully no one was hurt .


Apology accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

SOHEIL said:


> No Antonovs !!!
> 
> View attachment 213577​
> 
> 
> Oh shit ... the main fan heavily damaged !!!


Yeah the whole thing has to go to the scrap yard. Maintenance is obviously lacking. That plane should not have been in the air. Metal doesn't just fail like that. There must have been stress cracks in the fan already and they could have been caught with routine inspection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Oh shit ... the main fan heavily damaged !!!


Another pic.






Notice no visible damage at the casing....although compresor blased are extremely made from exteremely hard and robust material and turning at extreme speeds.... combustion chambers have been designed in such a way that they are able to confine engine parts inside of the engine... damn, i love Turbine-Engines....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Abii said:


> Yeah the whole thing has to go to the scrap yard. Maintenance is obviously lacking. That plane should not have been in the air. Metal doesn't just fail like that. There must have been stress cracks in the fan already and they could have been caught with routine inspection.



Same thing happened for A-380 !!!

scrap yard !?

کوس نگو مومن

آخه چرا در مورد چیزی که در موردش اطلاعات نداری اظهار نظر می کنی !؟

موتور آسیب دیده ... همه ی هواپیما رو اوراق کنن !؟

ما بدتر از این هم تعمیر کردیم

A-380

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Notice no visible damage at the casing....although compresor blased are extremely made from exteremely hard and robust material and turning at extreme speeds.... combustion chambers have been designed in such a way that they are able to confine engine parts inside of the engine... damn, i love Turbine-Engines....


Imagine a fan blade breaking during flight and bursting the hull of the plane, it would be like a ballon bursting in 10'000 m hight so there is a good reason for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

@haman10 jan i don't know how to answer on the post you did on my profile so i do here (sry bacheha )

Merci dadash!! Kari ke nemikonam man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> Yeah no explosion, but media says explosion....they like to exaggerate things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airbus-300B4



It looks like a foreign object damage: Foreign object damage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You Turks are not keeping your runways clean. 

Your fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

warfareknow said:


> @haman10 jan i don't know how to answer on the post you did on my profile so i do here (sry bacheha )
> 
> Merci dadash!! Kari ke nemikonam man


Shoma azize deli 

====

@beast89 @Cheetah786 @B@KH : I didn't post this in the thread regarding Syria cause there are terrorists in there who might get takfiri on us .

But a number of our pakistani shia brothers were martyred in Syria and here are the pics of their funeral in Iran :

گزارش تصویری/ تشییع شهدای پاکستانی مدافع حرم در قم - اہل بیت (ع) نیوز ایجنسی-ابنا

RIP and my condolences .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> It looks like a foreign object damage: Foreign object damage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You Turks are not keeping your runways clean.
> 
> Your fault.



What about acting more mature and waiting for the official investigation report ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> What about acting more mature and waiting for the official investigation report ?



You guys have absolutely no sense of humor.  How do you live your lives?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

I were in italy 3 years ago ... I met young italians & some slovenians !

one of them said : I'm italian but i don't like italy !

There was no bus , no subway and no train on fridays ... guess what ... strike !!!

I took some pictures :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 213605​



Are those your girlfriends?


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Are those your girlfriends?



My sisters

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Are those your girlfriends?


:|

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> My sisters



Oh, sorry. I did not know that.



haman10 said:


> :|



Well, in West people usually go on vacation with their girl/boy friend. It is quite normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Oh, sorry. I did not know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in West people usually go on vacation with their girl/boy friend. It is quite normal.



Besoze babaye tajrobe !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Well, in West people usually go on vacation with their girl/boy friend. It is quite normal.


Chi kar kardi ounvar aab dr joon ? 

kalak vacation ham miri bahashoon ? ajab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> Same thing happened for A-380 !!!
> 
> scrap yard !?
> 
> کوس نگو مومن
> 
> آخه چرا در مورد چیزی که در موردش اطلاعات نداری اظهار نظر می کنی !؟
> 
> موتور آسیب دیده ... همه ی هواپیما رو اوراق کنن !؟
> 
> ما بدتر از این هم تعمیر کردیم
> 
> A-380



اقا بالاغیرتا , بیاین این ادب رو رعایت کنیم
جزو فکت شیت انجمن هست
وگرنه میریم جزو بند هفت منشور

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> Chi kar kardi ounvar aab dr joon ?
> 
> kalak vacation ham miri bahashoon ? ajab



mesl bachehaye ma ... miran koh shekar e kos kohi !!!



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اقا بالاغیرتا بیاین این ادب رو رعایت کنیم
> جزو فکت شیت انجمن هست



فکت شیت معیار ما نیست

معیار ما توافق هست

تازه باید تحریم ها هم لغو شه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Chi kar kardi ounvar aab dr joon ?
> 
> kalak vacation ham miri bahashoon ? ajab





SOHEIL said:


> Besoze babaye tajrobe !



Ey baba. Tabligh Din jozveh vajebate. Adam bayad rabeteh dashteh basheh ta tabligh din koneh. Bedooneh rabeteh keh nemisheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Ey baba. Tabligh Din jozveh vajebate. Adam bayad rabeteh dashteh basheh ta tabligh din koneh. Bedooneh rabeteh keh nemisheh.



Yani age man omadam oon vare abb mitonam har jome din ro e'mal konam be javanan onja !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> I were in italy 3 years ago ... I met young italians & some slovenians !
> 
> one of them said : I'm italian but i don't like italy !
> 
> There was no bus , no subway and no train on fridays ... guess what ... strike !!!
> 
> I took some pictures :
> 
> View attachment 213600
> View attachment 213601
> View attachment 213602
> View attachment 213603
> View attachment 213604
> View attachment 213605​


Napoli is even worse, mountains of garbage on the streets, mafia is literally in every sector in some parts of Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> Yani age man omadam oon vare abb mitonam har jome din ro e'mal konam be javanan onja !?



Baleh. Chera na. Azadi hast. Niyat shoma bayad paak basheh. Baghiash Khoda bozorgeh.



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> با سلام
> بلی , فی الکل مجاز است اگر نیتتان نیک باشد
> البته از انجایی که زمین صفحه و المسطح است مستحب هست زیاد ان ور آب نروید
> البته باید مواظب نوع اعمال دین هم باشید
> 
> 
> فی امان الله
> شیخ شهر الدین مازندرانی سنه 2015 هجری

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> I were in italy 3 years ago ... I met young italians & some slovenians !
> 
> one of them said : I'm italian but i don't like italy !
> 
> There was no bus , no subway and no train on fridays ... guess what ... strike !!!
> 
> I took some pictures :
> 
> View attachment 213600
> View attachment 213601
> View attachment 213602
> View attachment 213603
> View attachment 213604
> View attachment 213605​



Lol, you went to Italy and focused on trash, graffitis etc... 

Which cities you traveled in Italy ?


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> I were in italy 3 years ago ... I met young italians & some slovenians !
> 
> one of them said : I'm italian but i don't like italy !
> 
> There was no bus , no subway and no train on fridays ... guess what ... strike !!!
> 
> I took some pictures :
> 
> View attachment 213600
> View attachment 213601
> View attachment 213602
> View attachment 213603
> View attachment 213604
> View attachment 213605​


Oun moghe hanuz dollar 1226 bud?

Good old days.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Daneshmand said:


> It looks like a foreign object damage: Foreign object damage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You Turks are not keeping your runways clean.
> 
> Your fault.


Honestly I don't think so even a small bird break those blades and here they are intact .
If it was a foreign object it must have been very small and to some extent soft .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

@Serpentine 

Is this trolling? Iran's Leader Dares Saudi Arabia to Start an Enrichment Program

Will mods give warning/infraction? What about a ban? lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

SOHEIL said:


> حرفهای شما کاملا درست هست برادر ... ولی این موضوع رو از یک بعد دیگر نگاه کنید
> 
> ما این موشک هارو برای توسعه پرتابگر می سازیم
> 
> ولی یه کاربرد راهبردی دارند
> 
> فرض کنید ما دچار تهدید حتمی اتمی شدیم
> 
> و مجبور شدیم تسلیحات اتمی بسازیم
> 
> بمب رو میشه چند ماه ساخت ... اما حامل رو هم میشه !؟
> 
> پیشرفت نیاز به امنیت و عمق راهبردی هست
> 
> فکر می کنید اگر اینطور نبود آمریکایی ها مذاکره می کردند!؟
> 
> یا بمباران !؟
> 
> صنایع پیشرفته باعث تولید کار و ثروت میشه




بله برادر فرمایشت درست است. اما منظوره من تاثیر گذاری سیاسی بود بر روی ترکها و عربها، که شهاب 3 یا قاره پیما برای آنها دیگر فرق نمی کند.
اتفاقا تنها مزیت هسته ای برای ما بمب اتمی است که آن هم دیگر نمی شود. باید خوش شانس باشیم در توافق بتوانیم توانمان را حفظ کنیم حتی اگر خارج از فعالیت باقی بمانند
تاسیسات نباید از بین برود. چیزی که اسراییل سعی دارد وادار کند تا ایران از بین ببرد. بنده ی خداها راست هم می گویند. چون در اینصورت ما کشوری در آستانه محسوب می شویم که قدرت و دانش و تکنولوژی را دارد اما دست به تولید بمب نمی زند. ولی هر وقت اراده کند در عرض چند ماه بمب را می سازد.
این الان به درد ما نمی خورد. ولی گنجی می شود برای آیندگانمان.

زمانی که در آینده(شاید چند دهه بعد، شاید هم بیشتر) نظم جهانی تغییر کند و قدرتهای جدید به وجود آیند و قدرتهای فعلی افول کنند و مرزها تغییر کنند و کلا جنگهای بزرگ در دنیا در بگیرد. در آن زمان که شهر شلوغ شده است، فرصتی برای ما پیش می آید تا
بمب را بسازیم. آن زمان می توانیم به عنوان قدرتی ظهور کرد که کمترین اثر آن جلوگیری از دخالت بیگانگان در خاکمان و حفظ کشورمان در آن بلبشو خواهد بود ( نه به مانند جنگ جهانی اول و دوم که با وجود بی طرفی اشغال شدیم).

تنها ارزش هسته ای همین است. والا از نظر اقتصادی، غنی سازی اورانیوم برای ما سودآور نیست،
چون از نظر معدن و کیفیت مینرال مورد نظر در مضیقه ایم و زیاد نداریم و فرآوری آن برایمان اقتصادی در نمی آید.
. و از نظر اقتصادی در حال ضرر دادن است.






> قرار نیست کلاهک بلند کند
> 
> قرار هست ماهواره به فضا ببرد



ماهواره بله. ولی دلیل اصلی آن داشتن موشک قاره پیما برای همان روز مباداست که در بالا اشاره کردم. ولی
باز یک مشکل وجود دارد.
سر جنگی هسته ای و طراحی فیوز و چاشنی آن.



> ولی با تمام این مشکلات ما به این توانایی رسیدیم
> 
> البته هنوز موتورهای ما مشکل دارند



ما اگر حتی چند نمونه هم بسازیم. قابلیت تولید صدها فروند نداریم.
تنها راه برداشت تحریمها و احیای اقتصاد هست والا یا میشیم شوروی یا کره شمالی. اگر اصلاحات صورت بگیرد و با سیاست و صبر و مخفی کردن خنجر در پشت جلو برویم. و تحریمها برداشته شود و اقتصاد احیا شود. می توان اگر شایسته باشیم، تبدیل شدن به کشوری مانند چین را در نظر داشته باشیم در غرب آسیا.
موتور قدرت یک کشور، اقتصاد آن کشور است.
قضیه فقط موتور هواپیما نیست، اینهمه رشته و صنعت دیگر. فرض که موتور را با پول نفت و با سیاست "جهنم و ضرر" ساختیم. بقیه را چه کنیم. برای همین باید تحریمها برود و اقتصاد درست شود و سرمایه گذاری صورت بگیرد و رابطه با دنیا عادی شود.




> Qaher is a fighter jet ...



If im not mistake, qaher supposed to be a low altitude flight plane against enemy's fleet. not a multi rule fighter like F-35..

age tunesti baz az un tasavir moteharrek dorost kon baraye mahsulate khodeman, makhsusan agar yek chhizi roonamaii kardan, hamoon moghe sari dorost koni o begozari too thread marboote, kheyli did o vajhe khubi dare,.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Uhuhu said:


> بله برادر فرمایشت درست است. اما منظوره من تاثیر گذاری سیاسی بود بر روی ترکها و عربها، که شهاب 3 یا قاره پیما برای آنها دیگر فرق نمی کند.
> اتفاقا تنها مزیت هسته ای برای ما بمب اتمی است که آن هم دیگر نمی شود. باید خوش شانس باشیم در توافق بتوانیم توانمان را حفظ کنیم حتی اگر خارج از فعالیت باقی بمانند
> تاسیسات نباید از بین برود. چیزی که اسراییل سعی دارد وادار کند تا ایران از بین ببرد. بنده ی خداها راست هم می گویند. چون در اینصورت ما کشوری در آستانه محسوب می شویم که قدرت و دانش و تکنولوژی را دارد اما دست به تولید بمب نمی زند. ولی هر وقت اراده کند در عرض چند ماه بمب را می سازد.
> این الان به درد ما نمی خورد. ولی گنجی می شود برای آیندگانمان.
> 
> زمانی که در آینده(شاید چند دهه بعد، شاید هم بیشتر) نظم جهانی تغییر کند و قدرتهای جدید به وجود آیند و قدرتهای فعلی افول کنند و مرزها تغییر کنند و کلا جنگهای بزرگ در دنیا در بگیرد. در آن زمان که شهر شلوغ شده است، فرصتی برای ما پیش می آید تا
> بمب را بسازیم. آن زمان می توانیم به عنوان قدرتی ظهور کرد که کمترین اثر آن جلوگیری از دخالت بیگانگان در خاکمان و حفظ کشورمان در آن بلبشو خواهد بود ( نه به مانند جنگ جهانی اول و دوم که با وجود بی طرفی اشغال شدیم).
> 
> تنها ارزش هسته ای همین است. والا از نظر اقتصادی، غنی سازی اورانیوم برای ما سودآور نیست،
> چون از نظر معدن و کیفیت مینرال مورد نظر در مضیقه ایم و زیاد نداریم و فرآوری آن برایمان اقتصادی در نمی آید.
> . و از نظر اقتصادی در حال ضرر دادن است.



یک موضوع رو در نظر داشته باشید

ساخت بمب حدود چند ماه زمان می برد ولی ساخت حامل حدود 10 سال

اگر شما بمب داشته باشید ولی حامل نداشته باشید یعنی هیچ



Uhuhu said:


> If im not mistake, qaher supposed to be a low altitude flight plane against enemy's fleet. not a multi rule fighter like F-35..



No No No ... it's a fighter ... 

البته این هواپیما در دو سایز ساخته شده که میشه از نمونه ی کوچکتر برای حمله محدود به ناوها استفاده کرد

چون فضای کافی برای حمل تسلیحات ندارد

ولی نمونه بزرگتر ... شنیدن کی بود مانند دیدن



Uhuhu said:


> age tunesti baz az un tasavir moteharrek dorost kon baraye mahsulate khodeman, makhsusan agar yek chhizi roonamaii kardan, hamoon moghe sari dorost koni o begozari too thread marboote, kheyli did o vajhe khubi dare,.



حتما

این تصاویر اسلو موشن خیلی خوبه واسه این کار

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Lol, you went to Italy and focused on trash, graffitis etc...
> 
> Which cities you traveled in Italy ?



Rome ... venice ...


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Rome ... venice ...


Me too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

☫ mashreghnews.ir ☫


----------



## Hack-Hook

Daneshmand said:


> It looks like a foreign object damage: Foreign object damage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You Turks are not keeping your runways clean.
> 
> Your fault.





Sinan said:


> What about acting more mature and waiting for the official investigation report ?


It seems according to the Qeshm Air CEO the incident was due to a small plastic piece entering the engine .
تکذیب خبر حادثه برای هواپیمای ایرانی در ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> It seems according to the Qeshm Air CEO the incident was due to a small plastic piece entering the engine .
> تکذیب خبر حادثه برای هواپیمای ایرانی در ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


I think CEO should act more mature and wait for the official investigation report.


----------



## haman10

ladies :

Az farda ta 2 shanbe miram ye shahr dige nistam (kam hastam  ) lotfan sangar ru dobare be fana nadin injoori adam majboor she biad jamesh kone 

@raptor22 omidam be shomast va baradaran daneshmand O serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

JEskandari said:


> It seems according to the Qeshm Air CEO the incident was due to a small plastic piece entering the engine .


Interesting that he found it out in just one day after the incident from 2000km away...
Not to mention that a small plastic part could never do such a damage to an engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

xenon54 said:


> Interesting that he found it out in just one day after the incident from 2000km away...
> Not to mention that a small plastic part could never do such a damage to an engine.





Sinan said:


> I think CEO should act more mature and wait for the official investigation report.


well you guys must ask it from him .
by the way someone will ask why the damage is in intake , maybe some small debries made that damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> well you guys must ask it from him .


Why should we ask him ? How can he analyze the incident from his office in Tehran ?



JEskandari said:


> by the way someone will ask why the damage is in intake , maybe some small debries made that damage.


Let's not pretend to be an aircraft crash investigator. 

Atatürk Airport is one of the busiest airports in Europe and near 400.000 flights are being take place annually. And there have never been an accident due to FOD in it's history... (which makes millions of flight)

Anyways, i know what disturbes you guys. Because of the sanctions you don't have access to spare parts and can't maintain your planes properly. Iran's passenger planes giving malfunctions time to time.

You know this fact and shamelessly throwing shit on us although you don't have a slightest clue about this accident.

I was not going to say this and avoiding discussion but here you guys poked me several times until i respond..... hope you are happy now.

None of us are here are aircraft crash investigators and even them can't decide on the cause before properly inspecting the failed engine.....

I'm not gonna respond to your claims on this matter, anymore.


----------



## xenon54 out

JEskandari said:


> well you guys must ask it from him .
> by the way someone will ask why the damage is in intake , maybe some small debries made that damage.


That airline already had a problem with engine one monthy ago with the same plane type, the engine had abnormal parameters while climbing and returned to Sabiha Gökcen airport.
It seems to be a maintainance problem.



> A Qeshm Air Airbus *A300-600*, registration EP-FQO performing flight QB-2210 from Istanbul Sabiha Gokcen (Turkey) to Tehran Imam Khomeini (Iran), departed Sabiha Gokcen's runway 06 and was climbing through FL240 out of Istanbul when the crew stopped the climb, shut the left hand engine (CF6) down due to abnormal engine parameters and returned to Sabiha Gokcen for a safe landing on runway 06 about 35 minutes after departure.
> 
> A post flight inspection revealed the engine plug (at the engine outlet) was missing.
> 
> A replacement Iran Air Airbus A300-600 registration EP-IBA was dispatched to Istanbul and reached Tehran with a delay of 14 hours.


----------



## New



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sinan said:


> Why should we ask him ? How can he analyze the incident from his office in Tehran ?
> 
> 
> Let's not pretend to be an aircraft crash investigator.
> 
> Atatürk Airport is one of the busiest airports in Europe and near 400.000 flights are being take place annually. And there have never been an accident due to FOD in it's history... (which makes millions of flight)
> 
> Anyways, i know what disturbes you guys. Because of the sanctions you don't have access to spare parts and can't maintain your planes properly. Iran's passenger planes giving malfunctions time to time.
> 
> You know this fact and shamelessly throwing shit on us although you don't have a slightest clue about this accident.
> 
> I was not going to say this and avoiding discussion but here you guys poked me several times until i respond..... hope you are happy now.
> 
> None of us are here are aircraft crash investigators and even them can't decide on the cause before properly inspecting the failed engine.....
> 
> I'm not gonna respond to your claims on this matter, anymore.


well , we always managed to maintain these airplanes .
by the way according to deal we have sent several of our planes to be overhauled by booing and Airbus themselves in last year.
and it just take one piece of trash , it don't need to be something like this 





any single of these is enough to damage the engine.
bottle cap - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

New said:


>



خدا کنه ایربگ داتشته باشه ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> ladies :
> 
> Az farda ta 2 shanbe miram ye shahr dige nistam (kam hastam  ) lotfan sangar ru dobare be fana nadin injoori adam majboor she biad jamesh kone
> 
> @raptor22 omidam be shomast va baradaran daneshmand O serpentine


Man havijam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Man havijam


Jigari jigar 

Online nisti asan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Jigari jigar
> 
> Online nisti asan


Miyan terme.vali shoma bekhay, miyan term ke hichi payan termam bashe tatil mikonam, ye vaght parcham nayofte.

@Abii HAAAAAA??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Miyan terme.vali shoma bekhay, miyan term ke hichi payan termam bashe tatil mikonam, ye vaght parcham nayofte.
> 
> @Abii HAAAAAA??


Are you coming out? Here are some tips:






lol


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey guys ,

Check this thread : Iran may stop sending pilgrims to Saudi Arabia after teenagers’ sexual abuse

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> خدا کنه ایربگ داتشته باشه ....



ایربگ که خیلی وقته داره ...!

از دنیا عقبی برادر


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> ایربگ که خیلی وقته داره ...!
> 
> از دنیا عقبی برادر




Thanks God what a relief ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> Got bad news for you. In the next 5-10 years I will end up in your neck of the woods. There are tens of millions of you guys in Saudi and not one of you can supervise a routine maintenance program during a "shut down," which is where people like me come in. An older colleague of mine (early 30's) was just offered 300,000 a year, tax free, to go and work for Aramco lmao. His job will be a joke too.
> 
> And trust me, there are hundreds, if not thousands, of Iranians working in Saudi, but they all have Canadian and American passports. I know of a couple actually. A lot of companies that operate there are actually North American and they send their own guys over there b/c of a lack of talent. Close monitoring my left testicle. lol put some of that close monitoring talent to use and learn how to do basic work so you don't have to pay some guy from Canada 300,000 dollars a "season" for ridiculously easy inspection work.
> 
> On second thought, please don't. I don't mind getting sent over there in a few years. Do half the work and get twice the pay and pay no taxes.
> 
> 
> Never seen it. Can you send me a link to a trailer or info about the movie? I tried looking it up, but didn't find it.
> 
> I saw two of those square pieces. At first I thought somebody cut them up, but that doesn't make any sense. It was weird. I love it when the ice starts breaking up. After 6 months of winter, it's an amazing sight. All the rabbits also start changing their fur around this time and they become brown. That's when we all know winter is finally over.



So for some petro cash you are willing to move to live among your beloved people "the _Tazis", _and be supervised by them? You won't be hired as the CEO, will you? I didn't know that you are willing to sell your dignity for petro dollar. You will be surprised at your arrival of the number of stuff you will be taught by your _Tazi _colleagues (as opposed to the stuff you will "teach" them- if any). And what is $ 300,000 for Aramco (assuming your statement is correct)?

They intentionally do keep the diversified environment and always ensure keeping the international flavor around. Not only Aramco, but many similar companies.You may be alright if you keep your head down inside a compound. But, either you or the Persian folks you claim their existence, should try confessing your Persian origin in the neighborhood next to that compound. I trust you will taste a totally different blend of racism that will make you run away to your mom.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

اخه این دیگه چه کاریه ؟
یعنی خدا بهشون مغز سالم بده
امین

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

طبق آمار بانک جهانی درآمد کشور عربستان در سال 2008 از زیارت خانه کعبه معادل سی میلیارد دلار بوده است که در این میان زائران ایرانی که بصورت تمتع و یا عمره در همان سال به مکه رفته اند یک میلیون نفر بوده اند که جمعا قریب به پنج میلیارد دلار درآمد تقدیم اقتصاد پادشاهان عربستان کرده اند و در میان تمام کشورهای اسلامی مقام اول را به خود اختصاص داده اند.
این در حالی است که با یک حساب سرانگشتی مشخص می شود به وسیله پولی که ایرانیان سالانه به عربستان (منبع تغذیه وهابیت و تکفیری ها) تقدیم می کنند می توان تعداد 170 هزار مسکن روستائی احداث کرد یا می توان 714 هزار و 276 فرصت شغلی کشاورزی یا 200 هزار فرصت شغلی صنعتی برای جوانان ایجاد کرد و یا می توان یک میلیون متر مربع ساختمان مدرسه و مکان ورزشی در کشور ایجاد نمود.

به حسابی دیگر می توان با پول حجاج دو سال یک پالایشگاه فوق مدرن با ظرفیت 75 هزار بشکه احداث کرد و یا با پول پنج سال حجاج می توان ایران را به صادر کننده بنزین مبدل ساخت و دیگر برای واردات بنزین محتاج اعراب نبود. 


*چقدر مغز مردم و مسئولین(به ظاهر مذهبی) خراب شده که برای شرکت در مراسم دینی حرف مرجع دینی خودشون رو فراموش می کنند
یعنی خاک عالم بر سرشون*

@SOHEIL @New @rmi5 @kollang @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @raptor22 @bozorgmehr @Abii @Surenas 
@The SiLent crY @Arminkh @yavar @The Last of us @Gold Eagle @behnam @Commandant @Aspahbod @Militant Atheist @Serpentine @Daneshmand
@MoshteAhani @moein @Shapur Zol Aktaf @Uhuhu @Parthianshot


​*''*من از اشخاصی که برای زیارت ها مثل زیارت مکه معظمه و مدینه منوره می خواهند بروند، از آن ها می خواهم و تقاضا می کنم که شما برای ثواب می خواهید به مکه مشرف بشوید و یا می خواهید به مدینه منوره و یا به عتبات مشرف شوید،
امروز ثوابی بالاتر از این نیست که به برادران خودتان کمک کنید. و این سازندگی را همه با هم شروع کنید که ایران خودتان درست ساخته بشود و برادران شما نجات یابند. خداوند به همه شما اجر عنایت می کند و همان ثوابی را که شما از زیارت ها می خواهید، خداوند به شما در این جهاد خواهد داد.*''*
​
امام خمینی(ره) در خرداد 58: به جای سفر به مکه و مدینه و عتبات، ایران را بسازید

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii

Full Moon said:


> So for some petro cash you are willing to move to live among your beloved people "the _Tazis", _and be supervised by them? You won't be hired as the CEO, will you? I didn't know that you are willing to sell your dignity for petro dollar. You will be surprised at your arrival of the number of stuff you will be taught by your _Tazi _colleagues (as opposed to the stuff you will "teach" them- if any). And what is $ 300,000 for Aramco (assuming your statement is correct)?
> 
> They intentionally do keep the diversified environment and always ensure keeping the international flavor around. Not only Aramco, but many similar companies.You may be alright if you keep your head down inside a compound. But, either you or the Persian folks you claim their existence, should try confessing your Persian origin in the neighborhood next to that compound. I trust you will taste a totally different blend of racism that will make you run away to your mom.


Haha you're so salty. It's oozing out of you. I won't be living with you tazis, nor will anybody work beside you guys. Almost all oil service companies in the Middle East are North American and European. They send in their own guys to work there b/c there are literally zero qualified personnel in Arab countries for the more advanced engineering and engineering related work. I'm on the inspection and integrity management side of things and all Middle Eastern countries build and maintain their facilities according to American and European codes. Because of that they need European and American certified personnel to maintain and inspect the equipment and facilities. For example all inspectors over there have to be API, ASME, ISO etc... certified. Integrity management companies can't find locals with those certifications so they get their guys to come in from Europe, Canada and the US. They also pay them as much as 30K a month, tax free and all expenses paid. Work over there is easier too. All coworkers will be non Arabs too. If anything, it's your dignity that's being lost. Getting a foreigner to come in and do the most simple tasks and paying him/her out of the ***, tax free.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ryuzaki

The SiLent crY said:


>


That is an Indian ad!(Mentos i think)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

I'm totally gonna spam this thread every time I take pictures. Don't complain or I'll do it more lol


DSC_0340 by Vanmenton, on Flickr


DSC_0335 by Vanmenton, on Flickr


DSC_0343 by Vanmenton, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

به هیچ کدوم از جمهوری خواهها نمیشه اعتماد کرد
حتی متعادل ترینشون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> I'm totally gonna spam this thread every time I take pictures. Don't complain or I'll do it more lol
> 
> 
> DSC_0340 by Vanmenton, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0335 by Vanmenton, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0343 by Vanmenton, on Flickr


The second pic is exquisite 


@Daneshmand on hasti?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> @Daneshmand on hasti?



Chi migi? Az joon man chi mikhain, shoma mardom?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Chi migi? Az joon man chi mikhain, shoma mardom?



yadet raft ziresh benvisi:
alaki, masalan man kheyli mohemam.

hichi baba negaranet boodam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> به هیچ کدوم از جمهوری خواهها نمیشه اعتماد کرد
> حتی معدل ترینشون


Baba chi migi, in az hamashoon khol tare. Ino babash dotashoon khole kholan. Libertariana basically anarchist hastan. In harfaro ham bayad bezane chon mikhad raye mardome Amrika ro jazb kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> yadet raft ziresh benvisi:
> alaki, masalan man kheyli mohemam.
> 
> hichi baba negaranet boodam.



Negarane man?  Negaran nabash, haji. bademjoon bam afat nadareh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Age zan ha ro rah midadan varzeshgah, alan amare ezdevaj sar be falak mizad, masoolin hanuz nemidunan risheie moshkel kojast.  One of Team Melli's matches: 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=442829005866491

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Age zan ha ro rah midadan varzeshgah, alan amare ezdevaj sar be falak mizad, masoolin hanuz nemidunan risheie moshkel kojast.  One of Team Melli's matches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=442829005866491



beh jai chasbidan beh in joor chiza, masoolin beran moshkelat eqtesadi ro hal konan, kheili behtare. Bazi vaqta fekr mikonam masoolin ma mariz hastan va to stage 4 Freud's Sexual Development gir kardan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

New said:


> The second pic is exquisite


Thanks I wanna start taking photos of people, but I'm not yet brave enough. My philosophy is that if they know I'm there or if they know someone's taking a photo of them, then the picture is useless. So it has to be voyeuristic. But that's creepy as hell. I don't wanna get thrown in jail with voyeurism charges haha

But that's the only type of people photography I like. I wanted to take a picture of homeless guy yesterday, he yelled at me and told me to **** lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

@New 

Shenidam reshtat barghe, yeh soval dashtam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Thanks I wanna start taking photos of people, but I'm not yet brave enough. My philosophy is that if they know I'm there or if they know someone's taking a photo of them, then the picture is useless. So it has to be voyeuristic. But that's creepy as hell. I don't wanna get thrown in jail with voyeurism charges haha
> 
> But that's the only type of people photography I like. I wanted to take a picture of homeless guy yesterday, he yelled at me and told me to **** lmao


Lol, voyeurism, honestly I needed a Google translate for that.


Abii said:


> My philosophy is that if they know I'm there or if they know someone's taking a photo of them, then the picture is useless


How so?
That's just a genre in photography, but not all, to start raising into the next level, you need a consultant on the subject man.
Or you can try reading some related literature. Just focus on mastering some features like, lighting, picturing, story behind scene. 
BTW take a look at the people portrays in this link.
CurvedLightStudio (William Rich) - DeviantArt



Daneshmand said:


> @New
> 
> Shenidam reshtat barghe, yeh soval dashtam.


man ghodrat phd daram, beporse pesaram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Lol, voyeurism, honestly I needed a Google translate for that.
> 
> How so?
> That's just a genre in photography, but not all, to start raising into the next level, you need a consultant on the subject man.
> Or you can try reading some related literature. Just focus on mastering some features like, lighting, picturing, story behind scene.
> BTW take a look at the people portrays in this link.
> CurvedLightStudio (William Rich) - DeviantArt
> 
> 
> man ghodrat phd daram, beporse pesaram


I don't know what it is about portraits, but I just don't find them interesting at all. People get all tense and posy when they're being photographed. A guy picking his nose when he doesn't know someone's looking is more interesting then a hot girl/guy posing for a picture. I'll have to buy a massive telephoto lens and spy on people lol 

The link you sent me, he has great pictures. But they're way to artsy for me. That's pure art. I don't like that. I just want to capture a guy picking his nose or a couple kissing when they don't know anybody's looking. Stuff like that. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> man ghodrat phd daram, beporse pesaram



Hmmm. PhD. Congrats!

When there are two gen sets, powering say, a building or a house, I know that I can not connect them to the same circuit, (powering a single circuit I mean by two gen sets).

But how the electric companies power a national grid or say a city using different power plants. From what I have been able to understand, is that they synchronize the circuit (correct me if I am wrong here). But why it is necessary and how it is done?

An extension to my previous question is, can I also generate power in my house and feed the grid (say my neighborhood) if I synchronized my gen set with that of city supply?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Abii said:


> A guy picking his nose when he doesn't know someone's looking is more interesting


 Then the term voyeurism fits you the best my friend, you really are into that shiit. 

OK, post us some of these guys fingering their nose photos, so that we can better understand what you really are talking about, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Then the term voyeurism fits you the best my friend, you really are into that shiit.
> 
> OK, post us some of these guys fingering their nose photos, so that we can better understand what you really are talking about, dude.


Stuff like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Hmmm. PhD. Congrats!
> 
> When there are two gen sets, powering say, a building or a house, I know that I can not connect them to the same circuit, (powering a single circuit I mean by two gen sets).
> 
> But how the electric companies power a national grid or say a city using different power plants. From what I have been able to understand, is that they synchronize the circuit (correct me if I am wrong here). But why it is necessary and how it is done?
> 
> An extension to my previous question is, can I also generate power in my house and feed the grid (say my neighborhood) if I synchronized my gen set with that of city supply?


Vow that's whole lot of a question dude.
bezar farsi benvisam,
are age bekhay chandta gen ro be ham vasl koni yeki az masaeli ke bayad raayat beshe ine ke hatman niaz hast ke oona ba ham sync bashan. mamoolan tooye shabake ghodrat ye gen ro vahed slack migan va baghiye ro be lahaz frequency va rotor angel ba oon set mikonan.
ye ghete hast rooye vahed haye tolidi be esme PLL (phase locked loop) ke mamoolan in karo mikone.
dalilesh ham ine ke masalan farz kon ye gen tolidi dare ye khorooji sinousi tolid mikone ba zaviye masalan sefr va yeki dige dare hamoono ba zaviyeye 90 avvaliye tolid mikone, yani dar lahzeee ke avvali khorooji sinousish sefr hast oon yeki dare peak mide, in masale yani ettesale kootah yeki tooye yeki dige va ...


Daneshmand said:


> An extension to my previous question is, can I also generate power in my house and feed the grid (say my neighborhood) if I synchronized my gen set with that of city supply?


that possible, vali niaz be ye seri zirsakht dare, mesle taghire setting vahed haye hefazati baray ijad ghabeliate bidirectional power injection. 
albate kheyli az khoone ha tooye masalan germany alan in karo daran mikonan.
age bekhay tazrigh tavan be shabake dashte bashi (masalan taghziye ye hamsaye) bayad ba sherkat tozi ke bargho azash mikhari hamahang koni.

age bazam niaz be tozih bood begoo.



Abii said:


> Stuff like this


Man, you were talking about arrgh nose picking but these are indeed some beauty master pieces. I believe this level of photography needs some serious professionalism and also technical instruments.
If you are able to create such level of arts, then consider me one eager fan. Update us on your works, man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Vow that's whole lot of a question dude.
> bezar farsi benvisam,
> are age bekhay chandta gen ro be ham vasl koni yeki az masaeli ke bayad raayat beshe ine ke hatman niaz hast ke oona ba ham sync bashan. mamoolan tooye shabake ghodrat ye gen ro vahed slack migan va baghiye ro be lahaz frequency va rotor angel ba oon set mikonan.
> ye ghete hast rooye vahed haye tolidi be esme PLL (phase locked loop) ke mamoolan in karo mikone.
> dalilesh ham ine ke masalan farz kon ye gen tolidi dare ye khorooji sinousi tolid mikone ba zaviye masalan sefr va yeki dige dare hamoono ba zaviyeye 90 avvaliye tolid mikone, yani dar lahzeee ke avvali khorooji sinousish sefr hast oon yeki dare peak mide, in masale yani ettesale kootah yeki tooye yeki dige va ...
> 
> that possible, vali niaz be ye seri zirsakht dare, mesle taghire setting vahed haye hefazati baray ijad ghabeliate bidirectional power injection.
> albate kheyli az khoone ha tooye masalan germany alan in karo daran mikonan.
> age bekhay tazrigh tavan be shabake dashte bashi (masalan taghziye ye hamsaye) bayad ba sherkat tozi ke bargho azash mikhari hamahang koni.
> 
> age bazam niaz be tozih bood begoo.



Thank You. Very informative.

On vaght in PLL chejori ino anjam mideh. Farz kon zaveye shabake 90 tolidie. Hala in PLL chejori zaveye tolidi ro ba shabake synch mikoneh? Inja ageh vahed slack offline shod, beh har dalili ya oon qesmet shabakeh az shabakeh asli joda shod, onvaght baghieh vahedhai tolidi khodeshoono ba chi synch mikonan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> yadet raft ziresh benvisi:
> alaki, masalan man kheyli mohemam.
> 
> hichi baba negaranet boodam.


mehraboon :-*



Daneshmand said:


> Thank You. Very informative.
> 
> On vaght in PLL chejori ino anjam mideh. Farz kon zaveye shabake 90 tolidie. Hala in PLL chejori zaveye tolidi ro ba shabake synch mikoneh? Inja ageh vahed slack offline shod, beh har dalili ya oon qesmet shabakeh az shabakeh asli joda shod, onvaght baghieh vahedhai tolidi khodeshoono ba chi synch mikonan?


Ye bimar miad ke een alamat ha ru dare : az dar miad tou mige zir lab fohsh mide. Fekr mikone ba emam zaman dar ertebate, raftaresh hata ba man k pezeshkesham, condescending hast. Ehsas mikone vasash plot kardan too khoone ta biaranesh bimarestan. Chand mah pish be khater sar khoshi bikhod avordanesh binarestan 

Your diagnosis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Ye bimar miad ke een alamat ha ru dare : az dar miad tou mige zir lab fohsh mide. Fekr mikone ba emam zaman dar ertebate, raftaresh hata ba man k pezeshkesham, condescending hast. Ehsas mikone vasash plot kardan too khoone ta biaranesh bimarestan. Chand mah pish be khater sar khoshi bikhod avordanesh binarestan
> 
> Your diagnosis?



DDx: +ve schizophrenia. Does he have auditory hallucinations?

PS. Has he ever had a depressive/euphoric state in past? DDx: Mania?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

@haman10 you are an Iranian sunni? If so how is it for you guys?

@Cheetah786 have you ever felt any direct bias to you because you are a shia here at home? (In Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> On vaght in PLL chejori ino anjam mideh. Farz kon zaveye shabake 90 tolidie. Hala in PLL chejori zaveye tolidi ro ba shabake synch mikoneh?


that's a long story read it here
Phase-locked loop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
for further information do a Google search 



Daneshmand said:


> Inja ageh vahed slack offline shod, beh har dalili ya oon qesmet shabakeh az shabakeh asli joda shod, onvaght baghieh vahedhai tolidi khodeshoono ba chi synch mikonan?


mamoolan vahed slack joze reliable tarin vahedhast, hala age ye ghesmat az shabake az shabakeye asli joda shod migan jazire ee shode (islanding ettefagh oftade) ke oonam gheseye khodesho dare. (ye hamchin sharayeti ro pishbini mikonan va micro grid ha ro tarrahi mikonan (age nakhan khamooshi bedan), ke ghabliate control frquency ro dashte bashe)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> that's a long story read it here
> Phase-locked loop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> for further information do a Google search
> 
> 
> mamoolan vahed slack joze reliable tarin vahedhast, hala age ye ghesmat az shabake az shabakeye asli joda shod migan jazire ee shode (islanding ettefagh oftade) ke oonam gheseye khodesho dare. (ye hamchin sharayeti ro pishbini mikonan va micro grid ha ro tarrahi mikonan (age nakhan khamooshi bedan), ke ghabliate control frquency ro dashte bashe)



Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> DDx: +ve schizophrenia. Does he have auditory hallucinations?
> 
> PS. Has he ever had a depressive/euphoric state in past? DDx: Mania?


Atypical form of bipolar disorder 

The case was so hard that when i gave my final answer i got an straight A 

Although i could not give the whole history here, it was too long. 

My bad. With that kinda info no one could have guessed 

Kholase inam az avalin coursemoon  injooriast dadash 


haviZsultan said:


> @haman10 you are an Iranian sunni? If so how is it for you guys?
> 
> @Cheetah786 have you ever felt any direct bias to you because you are a sunni here at home? (In Pakistan)


No dear. Im shia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Atypical form of bipolar disorder
> 
> The case was so hard that when i gave my final answer i got an straight A
> 
> Although i could not give the whole history here, it was too long.
> 
> My bad. With that kinda info no one could have guessed
> 
> Kholase inam az avalin coursemoon  injooriast dadash



Congrats! 

What is next?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Arabs slam Pak stand on Yemen and Call on Pakistani Parliament to Fall in Line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 @New 
khak bar sare akhoonda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What is next?


Ofooni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5 @New
> khak bar sare akhoonda



Honestly, they were talking a lot of non-sense. That young white dude was implying that it leads people to join ISIS  and Ana was talking like ultra conspiracy theory idiots and saying "is this law for repressing women or increasing population"?!!!
Honestly, I no longer buy the feminists BS whining of Iranian women either. They need to decide. They want both the legal privileges such as (Mahriyeh, Shirbaha, ...) like Saudi women, and also have all freedom of Western women while they don't accept the duties of western women(simplest one having a real full time job outside of home) or duties of muslimah(simplest one which is taking care of home). That simply does not work, and has fucked up the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Ofooni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


>


:/

 trolling me eh? 

Not that you haven't been in this mess before

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> :/
> 
> trolling me eh?
> 
> Not that you haven't been in this mess before



Not at all. It is a very interesting field. Remember evolution? 

You will be battling natural selection there!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

@rmi5, it is Iran vs Azerbaijan wrestling mach in USA, what a history for you. 
Be honest man, which side are you supporting?
If that's Azerbaijan then I think you are gonna have some problems with the super patriot @Abii.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @rmi5, it is Iran vs Azerbaijan wrestling mach in USA, what a history for you.
> Be honest man, which side are you supporting?
> If that's Azerbaijan then I think you are gonna have some problems with the super patriot @Abii.


lol kerm daria haha

But frankly, Azerbaijan is more Iranian today than Iran is. They have more pride in their history then Iran under the akhoond regime. Akhoondi people have more pride in Islam and arabic culture then they do in our Iran.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Holy shit, what a tune.
Jizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

Abii said:


> lol kerm daria haha
> 
> But frankly, Azerbaijan is more Iranian today than Iran is. They have more pride in their history then Iran under the akhoond regime. Akhoondi people have more pride in Islam and arabic culture then they do in our Iran.


I was watching it live, and I was all probing the crowd, hoping to see @rmi5, there.
Lol, all the crowd, I repeat all the crowd were Iranian, quite funny, literally Iranians would be able to claim America in few years.

I hope @rmi5 wouldn't read this part.
It's indeed quite funny Iranians playing vs Azerbaijanis, that's more like Iranians vs Iranians, the names, the shapes, the faces that's all the same style.
BTW, wasn't IranoUSSR agreement supposed to be expired on 2007, officially what did happen then?
I mean if Azerbaijan is not gonna join Iran, how about Iran joining Azerbaijan, that would be quite a big lot of fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

If you're not a fan of EDM, listen to this and reevaluate your life and life choices. If you still don't like EDM after this then **** you (in the bum).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> @rmi5, it is Iran vs Azerbaijan wrestling mach in USA, what a history for you.
> Be honest man, which side are you supporting?
> If that's Azerbaijan then I think you are gonna have some problems with the super patriot @Abii.


@New @Abii 
I did not know about it at all. I just checked varzesh3.com and it seems that it was Iran-Azerbaijan match, and after that it would be Iran-America.  Basically my parent's and my GF's countries are all fighting each other  It's more like a family emergency for me  I demand a peace resolution instead of siding with one of them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @New @Abii
> I did not know about it at all. I just checked varzesh3.com and it seems that it was Iran-Azerbaijan match, and after that it would be Iran-America.  Basically my parent's and my GF's countries are all fighting each other  It's more like a family emergency for me  I demand a peace resolution instead of siding with one of them


To add some more layers of fun here, Iran did play Turkey last night, too. 



Abii said:


> If you're not a fan of EDM, listen to this and reevaluate your life and life choices. If you still don't like EDM after this then **** you (in the bum).


I guess not much of a options are left here. 
Vow, 30 mins, come on dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> I was watching it live, and I was all probing the crowd, hoping to see @rmi5, there.
> Lol, all the crowd, I repeat all the crowd were Iranian, quite funny, literally Iranians would be able to claim America in few years.
> 
> I hope @rmi5 wouldn't read this part.
> It's indeed quite funny Iranians playing vs Azerbaijanis, that's more like Iranians vs Iranians, the names, the shapes, the faces that's all the same style.
> BTW, wasn't IranoUSSR agreement supposed to be expired on 2007, officially what did happen then?
> I mean if Azerbaijan is not gonna join Iran, how about Iran joining Azerbaijan, that would be quite a big lot of fun.



The match was in Los Angeles, so no wonder about it 
As far as the historical thing is concerned, they make up a lot of false stuff in Iran. Actually there was no such deal. After the revolution succeeded in Russia, Lenin commanded to revoke some imperialist deals that were signed during Romanovs. One of them was revoking parts of Turkmenchay treaty, and Lenin said that both Iran and USSR can benefit equally from the Caspian Sea.(Before that Iran had no rights in Caspian Sea), BTW, he has not said that the Caspian Sea should be divided in a 50%50% basis either(as some people say it in Iran)  Also, there was no timeline based treaty about land exchange/return/gain either. It was about Caspian Sea, and neglecting some Iran's forced compensations to Russia 



New said:


> To add some more layers of fun here, Iran did play Turkey last night, too.
> 
> 
> I guess not much of a options are left here.
> Vow, 30 mins, come on dude.


Turkey is a brother nation, but siblings are ranked after parents and GF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Turkey is a brother nation, but siblings are ranked after parents and GF


 


rmi5 said:


> The match was in Los Angeles, so no wonder about it
> As far as the historical thing is concerned, they make up a lot of false stuff in Iran. Actually there was no such deal. After the revolution succeeded in Russia, Lenin commanded to revoke some imperialist deals that were signed during Romanovs. One of them was revoking parts of Turkmenchay treaty, and Lenin said that both Iran and USSR can benefit equally from the Caspian Sea.(Before that Iran had no rights in Caspian Sea), BTW, he has not said that the Caspian Sea should be divided in a 50%50% basis either(as some people say it in Iran)  Also, there was no timeline based treaty about land exchange/return/gain either. It was about Caspian Sea, and neglecting some Iran's forced compensations to Russia


Thanks for the info bro.
Salute to the Lenin, the leftist, the communist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Thanks for the info bro.
> *Salute to the Lenin, the leftist, the communist.*


LOL, you are drunk, bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> LOL, you are drunk, bro


lol, astaghferollah 


-----
Night guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> lol, astaghferollah


You are too drunk, bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Iran is beating USA 4-2 right now. One more win and Iran is champion
فوتبالی‌ترین | ایران - امریکا؛ فینال مسابقات جهانی کشتی آزاد

Iran wins the World Cup. That was close. The Americans almost came back and won it. If Komeil had lost the last match, it would have been tied 4-4 and Americans would have won it b/c of the scores.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Iran did play Turkey last night, too.


We played..... what ? Football match, volleyball ?

Iran and Turkey doesn't play against each other in football, i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

*سفر حج عمره رسماً تعلیق شد*

وزیر فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی از تعلیق و متوقف شدن سفر عمره خبر داد.

سفر حج عمره رسماً تعلیق شد - Bartarinha.IR | برترین ها

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> We played..... what ? Football match, volleyball ?
> 
> Iran and Turkey doesn't play against each other in football, i think.


Freestyle Wrestling World Cup 2015 Los Angeles 
2015 Men's Freestyle World Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Freestyle Wrestling World Cup 2015 Los Angeles
> 2015 Men's Freestyle World Cup


Wrestling... 

It is weird in Turkey. It's like football is the only sport on the planet for us. 
It wasn't like that 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> It is weird in Turkey. It's like football is the only sport on the planet for us.
> It wasn't like that 20 years ago.


Sad to hear that, as much as I remember Turkey was among the favorites, especially in Greco-Roman style. I think Azerbaijan has now take the seat.
However, lets hope the best for you guys in soccer, like 2002. 
BTW, Iranian footballers in the pitch are pretty much like this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Sad to hear that, as much as I remember Turkey was among the favorites, especially in Greco-Roman style. I think Azerbaijan has now take the seat.


Yeah, i remember those days....also in weight-lifting. Media would show these events, news-papers would interview with the athletes, they would regarded as heroes. 

I even had a bath towel, with Naim Süleymanoğlu on it. 






New said:


> However, lets hope the best for you guys in soccer, like 2002.
> BTW, Iranian footballers in the pitch are pretty much like this


It's not like that bro... it's like clubs has more importance that national team. And investment is being done for the clubs, not for improving national footballers.

And clubs'(big Istanbul teams) aim is to defeat Anatolian clubs and win the league....they are not aiming to be par with European teams.... 

Sports in Turkey is doomed, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Sports in Turkey is doomed, unfortunately.


 Sure it's not like that, bro.


Sinan said:


> It's not like that bro... it's like clubs has more importance that national team. And investment is being done for the clubs, not for improving national footballers.
> 
> And clubs'(big Istanbul teams) aim is to defeat Anatolian clubs and win the league....they are not aiming to be par with European teams....


Funny to hear that internal rivalry, in many other countries it's also like that, but to honor an optimistic view, lets hope for these club level advancements to be the funding blocks for a stronger national team, as I'm pretty sure that's the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Thanks for the info bro.
> Salute to the Lenin, the leftist, the communist.


Begam khoda shafat bede narahat mishi? 
Yek estehale dige?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Begam khoda shafat bede narahat mishi?
> Yek estehale dige?


Why haman, why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Why haman, why?


Chera chi azizam? 

Baba narahati nadare khob. Man yekam iq balatari daram. 

Be een fekr kon ke khoda behet salamati (jesmi) dade va sobh ta shab doa kon dar dargahesh



Allahuma, eshfa' hazehil rajol 

Jk. Or am i? :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Chera chi azizam?
> 
> Baba narahati nadare khob. Man yekam iq balatari daram.
> 
> Be een fekr kon ke khoda behet salamati (jesmi) dade va sobh ta shab doa kon dar dargahesh
> 
> 
> 
> Allahuma, eshfa' hazehil rajol
> 
> Jk. Or am i? :/


haman, ba ye moteahli ke khanomesh rafte safar hichvaght kal kal nakon, koochoolo. 
dar morede iq ham harfi nadaram joz inke begam vaghean khosh be halet.
na jeddi migam keyfe donya ro shoma mibarin.
vaghean khosh be halet.
.
.
.
.
.
.
shoma mongola hichchi az donya nemifahmin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> haman, ba ye moteahli ke khanomesh rafte safar hichvaght kal kal nakon, koochoolo.
> dar morede iq ham harfi nadaram joz inke begam vaghean khosh be halet.
> na jeddi migam keyfe donya ro shoma mibarin.
> vaghean khosh be halet.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> shoma mongola hichchi az donya nemifahmin.


Etefaghan azizam shoma be nazaram ba mojarada shokhi nakoni behtare 

You need to work on your comebacks bro 

Sometimes i fear you might have asperger's syndrome 

Either way i am sure you're right. Monghols have it easy. What they OWN on the other hand.... Not that much 

P. S ishala khanoometam bar migarde be salamat ham bar migarde. 

Hoselat sar rafte?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Sometimes i fear you might have asperger's syndrome


Vow, that was tough. (A googling was needed)
I think you also need a PSS to solve your subsynchronous resonances, man.
Now, go beg Google. 


haman10 said:


> Either way i am sure you're right. Monghols have it easy. What they OWN on the other hand.... Not that much


This part I couldn't understand, even by asking help from Google and Yahoo.
vali baraye etminan, khodeti.


-------------
Haman have you ever tried a thread on educational degree of Iranians here, on PDF?
I guess we are all a bunch of doctors and engineers here.
Give it a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

*Can you solve the maths question for Singapore schoolkids that went viral?*
@haman10, you should be the one to solve it man.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

New said:


> *Can you solve the maths question for Singapore schoolkids that went viral?*
> @haman10, you should be the one to solve it man.


i solve many of these conundrums on a daily basis my friend .

of which a person's life is dependant on those 

so , i had my share 

but ok , i've gotta run . when i come back i'll solve it for ya . just another typical day for haman 

solving problems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

New said:


> *Can you solve the maths question for Singapore schoolkids that went viral?*
> @haman10, you should be the one to solve it man.


For solving this nonsense you need a lot more data .
Like this it can't be solved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheConquerer

July 16 is the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

JEskandari said:


> For solving this nonsense you need a lot more data .
> Like this it can't be solved


You, sure. Cause I already am capable to solve it. 
@haman10, just said that he is not capable to solve it. (But of coarse by making some funny excuses like "I'm in a hurry or something") Haman, who do you think you are deceiving man? hah
And for the the second one admitting to not to be capable of solving this kids level question we've got dear @JEskandari, aka javad khan I guess. 
Who's next?


haman10 said:


> i solve many of these conundrums on a daily basis my friend .
> 
> of which a person's life is dependant on those
> 
> so , i had my share
> 
> but ok , i've gotta run . when i come back i'll solve it for ya . just another typical day for haman
> 
> solving problems





TheConquerer said:


> July 16 is the answer.


We've got a champion here.  
That's why we've got Turks officially ranking higher in IQ department than average Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aaa7

salam
avlin post ro dar rastaie saal dabestan bedam !
17 august ham mishe javab bashe !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

New said:


> You, sure. Cause I already am capable to solve it.
> @haman10, just said that he is not capable to solve it. (But of coarse by making some funny excuses like "I'm in a hurry or something") Haman, who do you think you are deceiving man? hah
> And for the the second one admitting to not to be capable of solving this kids level question we've got dear @JEskandari, aka javad khan I guess.
> Who's next?
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a champion here.
> That's why we've got Turks officially ranking higher in IQ department than average Iranians.


It's impossible and any solution is nonsense solution



aaa7 said:


> salam
> avlin post ro dar rastaie saal dabestan bedam !
> 17 august ham mishe javab bashe !


I'll say it's August the 15 now if anyone can prove me wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Korosh kabir

New said:


> *Can you solve the maths question for Singapore schoolkids that went viral?*
> @haman10, you should be the one to solve it man.



@New
ok Albert knows the month and Bernard the day ,so when Albert says I dont know and emphasis Bernard DOESNOT know either,Bernard thinks how he can say that with confident ? the day could be 18 or 19 while he only knows the month so the month of May and June are already out ,Bernad didn't know at first but when Albert said that he figure it out ,so from days of July 14 and August 14 can't be the answer cause otherwise Bernard couldn't figure it out and since he has the answer Albert knows the exact day too so from Albert perspective it couldn't be the the August 15 or 17 ,and the only day leaves for answer is JULY 16.

by the way I'm Iranian too who gave you the answer with solution ,please don't flatter yourself by Turkish IQ stuff ,I see how your students get top places in different Olympiads annually and how Turkey scientists're pioneering the world of discoveries specially ahead of Iranians ,so shush .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

JEskandari said:


> It's impossible and any solution is nonsense solution


What an unprecedented surge of dogmatism, I feel here.


aaa7 said:


> salam
> avlin post ro dar rastaie saal dabestan bedam !
> 17 august ham mishe javab bashe !


salam gol pesar, na dadash you are wrong the correct answer is here:


Korosh kabir said:


> ok Albert knows the month and Bernard the day ,so when Albert says I dont know and emphasis Bernard DOESNOT know either,Bernard thinks how he can say that with confident ? the day could be 18 or 19 while he only knows the month so the month of May and June are already out ,Bernad didn't know at first but when Albert said that he figure it out ,so from days of July 14 and August 14 can't be the answer cause otherwise Bernard couldn't figure it out and since he has the answer Albert knows the exact day too so from Albert perspective it couldn't be the the August 15 or 17 ,and the only day leaves for answer is JULY 16.





Korosh kabir said:


> by the way I'm Iranian too who gave you the answer with solution ,please don't flatter yourself by Turkish IQ stuff ,I see how your students get top places in different Olympiads annually and how Turkey scientists're pioneering the world of discoveries specially ahead of Iranians ,so shush .


Thanks for the answer man, and for God's f.... sake do not make it personal, and do not start the p... contest, we're just chilling out here.
OK, Iranians are enjoying the highest rates of IQ, on whole the planet, are we cool now?
You Iranians with your childish fantasies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aaa7

JEskandari said:


> It's impossible and any solution is nonsense solution
> 
> 
> I'll say it's August the 15 now if anyone can prove me wrong


to mah may 2 roz hast ke rozesh dar mahye digam hast vali mah june tanha mahie ke fagaht yek roze moshtarek dare
dar natije 17 august mishe vali 15 na! mah may 2 ta roze moshtarek dare !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

aaa7 said:


> to mah may 2 roz hast ke rozesh dar mahye digam hast vali mah june tanha mahie ke fagaht yek roze moshtarek dare
> dar natije 17 august mishe vali 15 na! mah may 2 ta roze moshtarek dare !


I said any answer is bs . It's not important that you knew the day or month of the the birthday is both month and day .

So its natural that neither Albert nor anyone else knew the birthday so it's impossible to reach any answer by these data.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

No idea! ....result is like balalalalallalalallalallalalalalallalalalallalalalallalalaallalalalaaaallalalallalalallalalalalal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Guys, don't fight each other, July 16th is the only correct answer.
What the first line says, removes possibilities of May, and June.
What the Second line says, removes possibilities of July and August 14th.
What the Third line says, removes possibilities of August 15th and 17th.
Then the answer is July 16th.

@New In general, these type of questions are like IQ tests of the 5th grade(=kososher (sorry for the language)) 

@haman10 ham ke dobaareh raft habs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Korosh kabir

JEskandari said:


> I said any answer is bs . It's not important that you knew the day or month of the the birthday is both month and day .
> 
> So its natural that neither Albert nor anyone else knew the birthday so it's impossible to reach any answer by these data.





rmi5 said:


> Guys, don't fight each other, July 16th is the only correct answer.
> What the first line says, removes possibilities of May, and June.
> What the Second line says, removes possibilities of July and August 14th.
> What the Third line says, removes possibilities of August 15th and 17th.
> Then the answer is July 16th.
> 
> @New In general, these type of questions are like IQ tests of the 5th grade(=kososher (sorry for the language))
> 
> @haman10 ham ke dobaareh raft habs




Didi ghabol nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> *Can you solve the maths question for Singapore schoolkids that went viral?*
> @haman10, you should be the one to solve it man.


1 albert in other words : it's not 18 and 19 ==> not may and june
2 bernard in other words : it's not 14 . should be 15 or 16 or 17
3 albert in other words : if it was august i couldn't say i know it .. . then it's july 16

but guys what if they are not honest 

@New schoolkids ?? it took me 8 mins . i got disappointed .enlighten us with more bro .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

rahi2357 said:


> 1 albert in other words : it's not 18 and 19 ==> not may and june
> 2 bernard in other words : it's not 14 . should be 15 or 16 or 17
> 3 albert in other words : if it was august i couldn't say i know it .. . then it's july 16
> 
> but guys what if they are not honest
> 
> @New schoolkids ?? it took me 8 mins . i got disappointed .enlighten us with more bro .


It's aimed for top 40% of 14/15 years old kids

BTW Singapore has the highest average IQ in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Korosh kabir said:


> Didi ghabol nist



Gerefti ma ra haji kourosh?!!! Haalaa migi didi, engaar soaalesh derive kardan e special relativity va superstring theory boudeh LOL in soal ha zamaan e ma digeh baraaye 5om dabestani ha mansoukh shodeh boud!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> *Can you solve the maths question for Singapore schoolkids that went viral?*
> @haman10, you should be the one to solve it man.





Here is my explanation.

_Albert: I don't know when Cheryl's birthday is, but i know that Bernard does not know too._
Skip this no meaning for now.

Bernard: _At first I don't know when Cheryl's birthday is_
Bernard has been told day number. If he had been told 19 or 18 he would know immediately. So he hasn't been told 19 or 18.

_Albert: I don't know when Cheryl's birthday is, but i know that Bernard does not know too._
Again... Albert had been told months.... And he knows Bernard doesn't know because the answer is not may or june.

_Bernard: But i know now._
At this point the answer can't be 14 as Bernard couldn't know as there are two months.

Albert: Then I also know when Cheryl's birthday is.
Remaining answers are July 16, August 15, August 17... Albert knows the months so if had been August he wouldn't know as there would be two answers so the answer should be July 16.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

Sinan said:


> Here is my explanation.
> 
> _Albert: I don't know when Cheryl's birthday is, but i know that Bernard does not know too._
> Skip this no meaning for now.
> 
> Bernard: _At first I don't know when Cheryl's birthday is_
> Bernard has been told day number. If he had been told 19 or 18 he would know immediately. So he hasn't been told 19 or 18.
> 
> _Albert: I don't know when Cheryl's birthday is, but i know that Bernard does not know too._
> Again... Albert had been told months.... And he knows Bernard doesn't know because the answer is not may or june.
> 
> _Bernard: But i know now._
> At this point the answer can't be 14 as Bernard couldn't know as there are two months.
> 
> Albert: Then I also know when Cheryl's birthday is.
> Remaining answers are July 16, August 15, August 17... Albert knows the months so if had been August he wouldn't know as there would be two answers so the answer should be July 16.
> .


Such a genius..


----------



## -SINAN-

Optimus prime said:


> Such a genius..


Meeeh.... i'm no genius bro. 

I had genius friends , i know what a genius is capable of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> @New In general, these type of questions are like IQ tests of the 5th grade(=kososher (sorry for the language))


You are right bro, but funny it was asked from 14 year old students in Singapour, then i guess, there's no surprise in seeing them topping the world average IQ ranking tables.



rahi2357 said:


> 1 albert in other words : it's not 18 and 19 ==> not may and june
> 2 bernard in other words : it's not 14 . should be 15 or 16 or 17
> 3 albert in other words : if it was august i couldn't say i know it .. . then it's july 16
> 
> but guys what if they are not honest
> 
> @New schoolkids ?? it took me 8 mins . i got disappointed .enlighten us with more bro .


Bro, you said it all, and very precise.
Why to be disappointed? First of all, you weren't quite ready and in form to answer a challenging question, and second, clearly there are more than many people on this forum not able to to comprehend the question even in 8 hours.
So bro, be happy you are not among those pulling down average Iranian IQ, into 84.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> You are right bro, but funny it was asked from 14 year old students in Singapour, then i guess, there's no surprise in seeing them topping the world average IQ ranking tables.



Interesting problem you brought in. But it is not for normal students. It is part of a competitive exam for those being sent on international mathematics olympiad: Cheryl's Birthday: Singapore's maths puzzle baffles world - BBC News

I am sure, Iran also does something like this. After all people like Dr Maryam Mirzakhani shone because of these kind of competitive exams which Iran was conducting (is it still going on?). 

Such analytically questions are used in most competitive exams like GRE. 

By the way the problem can be also be turned on its head, in epistemological way to show that, it does not have a solution from perspective of us. Much like the famous unexpected hanging paradox: Unexpected hanging paradox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Here is my explanation.
> 
> _Albert: I don't know when Cheryl's birthday is, but i know that Bernard does not know too._
> Skip this no meaning for now.
> 
> Bernard: _At first I don't know when Cheryl's birthday is_
> Bernard has been told day number. If he had been told 19 or 18 he would know immediately. So he hasn't been told 19 or 18.
> 
> _Albert: I don't know when Cheryl's birthday is, but i know that Bernard does not know too._
> Again... Albert had been told months.... And he knows Bernard doesn't know because the answer is not may or june.
> 
> _Bernard: But i know now._
> At this point the answer can't be 14 as Bernard couldn't know as there are two months.
> 
> Albert: Then I also know when Cheryl's birthday is.
> Remaining answers are July 16, August 15, August 17... Albert knows the months so if had been August he wouldn't know as there would be two answers so the answer should be July 16.


Very true, and completely comprehensive and detailed.
Bro that's definitely, the very right answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Korosh kabir

when the puzzle is solved it would looks easy and anyone would know the answer ,just saying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Since it was going off-topic. Let's continue here. 


scythian500 said:


> It must be some kind of Shavirma Microwave toaster....




Any idea about this ?


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> like the famous unexpected hanging paradox: Unexpected hanging paradox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That was quite a fun story, thanks bro.
Although I can't figure out how can this question be turned on it's head. (Am I missing anything here? cause that seems a quite simple question to judge children's logical capabilities, enlighten us if there is any other perspective to engage the question, bro)


Daneshmand said:


> competitive exams like GRE


Oh, GRE, the quant, the vocab, happy old days, I participated in GRE, the last year of BS, Some different plans I had those years. Years are turning to be history in light speed, man.



Korosh kabir said:


> when the puzzle is solved it would looks easy and anyone would know the answer ,just saying


OK mate, you are a genius, What else should we admit?
BTW, have you ever been to Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Korosh kabir

New said:


> OK mate, you are a genius, What else should we admit?
> BTW, have you ever been to Iran?



I was born there and left her 16 years ago and never see her again since then .and i don't think will see her again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Korosh kabir said:


> i don't think will see her again.


de la preciosa Bendición

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> That was quite a fun story, thanks bro.
> Although I can't figure out how can this question be turned on it's head. (Am I missing anything here? cause that seems a quite simple question to judge children's logical capabilities, enlighten us if there is any other perspective to engage the question, bro)
> 
> Oh, GRE, the quant, the vocab, happy old days, I participated in GRE, the last year of BS, Some different plans I had those years. Years are turning to be history in light speed, man.



It is about how you want to interpret the knowledge, from your perspective. Say, from your perspective, and since you are not direct party to the story and are passively listening to this interaction between these three parties you decide to show up at Cheryl's birthday party along with Albert and Bernard in a surprise. Now you are looking into a "surprise" date into future rather than a date years past. You assume it to be on 16 July. But when you show up on 16 July, you find out, there is no party. You are told that the party is on another date. The reason why this is possible is that you assume Albert and Bernard to have uttered, everything they know about it in exactly the same fashion that you assume to be the correct way of utterance. Such may not be the case. You are depending on your assumptions, rather too much.

In fact, the organizers of the exam had to issue this "explanation" for this very reason: Photos from Singapore and Asian School... - Singapore and Asian School Math Olympiads | Facebook

It is not very much a mathematical explanation though. It is more like setting new rules for solving the problem in order to take away epistemological aspect of it. But the original question could have been phrased in such a way to eliminate this ambiguity for example by using a third person way of narrating the story.

What was your score, in GRE? (I do not want to be too nosy, so you can disregard it if you like).

I really feel for you, but you have already done your PhD so why this depressive attitude. I do not understand. In another sense, maybe your solution is to dilate your neurological timescale. But perhaps you are already doing it, marriage and all.



Korosh kabir said:


> when the puzzle is solved it would looks easy and anyone would know the answer ,just saying



That is a fact of life dear. There was this genius guy who invented intermittent circuit for car wipers. He had solved a problem that had baffled the car makers for years. He was then screwed by the car makers and in his fight against the big car makers he almost lost everything. You should really watch the movie they made based on his life (Flash of Genius):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> It is about how you want to interpret the knowledge, from your perspective. Say, from your perspective, and since you are not part to the story and are passively listening to this interaction between these three parties you decide to show up at Cheryl's birthday party along with Albert and Bernard. Now you are looking into a "surprise" date into future rather than a date years past. You assume it to be on 16 July. But when you show up on 16 July, you find out, there is no party. You are told that the party is on another date. The reason why this is possible is that you assume Albert and Bernard to have uttered, everything they know about it in exactly the same fashion that you assume to be the correct way of utterance. Such may not be the case. You are depending on your assumptions, rather too much.
> 
> In fact, the organizers of the exam had to issue this "explanation" for this very reason: Photos from Singapore and Asian School... - Singapore and Asian School Math Olympiads | Facebook
> 
> It is not very much a mathematical explanation though. It is more like setting new rules for solving the problem in order to take away epistemological aspect of it. But the original question could have been phrased in such a way to eliminate this ambiguity for example by using a third person way of narrating the story.


Thanks mate, honoring the old saying, there is always another solution to approach any question, it's just the matter of time and endeavor. (Although, should I be super frank, I'll call those lines the exudations of a sick mind , just kidding dude)


Daneshmand said:


> What was your score, in GRE? (I do not want to be too nosy, so you can disregard it if you like).


The quant I got 800, but not sure about the vocab, as it was something around 550, 570. really am not sure)



Daneshmand said:


> I really feel for you, but you have already done your PhD so why this depressive attitude. I do not understand. In another sense, maybe your solution is to dilate your neurological timescale. But perhaps you are already doing it, marriage and all.


Sure, it's not a depressive case, but maybe called a regretting one. Missing those happy moments gone, and an unlikely heart desire, to rewrite the mistakes done.
It's nothing about getting a PhD or something like that, it's all about a single shot divine gift called Life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@New bro that is no iq test it's more related to language than iq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> @New bro that is no iq test it's more related to language than iq


Hey bro, whats up?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

kollang said:


> Hey bro, whats up?


hey brother kollang how are u sry not being here for too long i was busy one of the universities announce the exam time and F.... my plans now im have less than 20 day unil the exam but i have done well i finish Geometry 4 time and 1 time math im now im doing iq+math+Geometry i hop i could finish 1 turn before this 20 day ends !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> hey brother kollang how are u sry not being here for too long i was busy one of the universities announce the exam time and F.... my plans now im have less than 20 day unil the exam but i have done well i finish Geometry 4 time and 1 time math im now im doing iq+math+Geometry i hop i could finish 1 turn before this 20 day ends !


I am fine, thanks.that 20 days will last like a couole of hours to you.so keep up the great job and do your best.and let God grant you the result.


I wish you all the best, bro(;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

kollang said:


> I am fine, thanks.that 20 days will last like a couole of hours to you.so keep up the great job and do your best.and let God grant you the result.
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best, bro(;


ty bro i will make good use of this 20 day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Thanks mate, honoring the old saying, there is always another solution to approach any question, it's just the matter of time and endeavor. (Although, should I be super frank, I'll call those lines the exudations of a sick mind , just kidding dude)
> 
> The quant I got 800, but not sure about the vocab, as it was something around 550, 570. really am not sure)
> 
> 
> Sure, it's not a depressive case, but maybe called a regretting one. Missing those happy moments gone, and an unlikely heart desire, to rewrite the mistakes done.
> It's nothing about getting a PhD or something like that, it's all about a single shot divine gift called Life.



One thing, I experienced in clinical practice, was that we are all sick one degree to another. What is important is who is holding the cure. 

That is a good score. 

I see a midlife crisis there. Well, it is part of normal human journey in this life. You remember, I had told you about the Chimpanzee's reaction to end of life. It is not easy to accept the expectation of being extinguished. Alot of people cope with this by having children whom they see as their own extension in this world. 

By on a lighter note, you do not want to dwell on it for long. One of the causes of male impotency and loss of libido comes from complications of this crisis. 

Now, @haman10 appears to have got another prison sentence for ehanat beh moghadasate PDF.  When he comes back out, you can ask him to do an electroshock therapy on you, in order to make you believe, there is alot of life left in you. Something tells me, he will secretly enjoy and derive personal satisfaction doing this for you. 

Divine? Did I hear that right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

@kollang bro im going to sleep good night !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

asena_great said:


> @New bro that is no iq test it's more related to language than iq


Sure, the comprehension skills are an important part of it bro.
BTW, long time no see, hope and wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> I see a midlife crisis there. Well, it is part of normal human journey in this life. You remember, I had told you about the Chimpanzee's reaction to end of life. It is not easy to accept the expectation of being extinguished. Alot of people cope with this by having children whom they see as their own extension in this world.


Once again the infamous daneshmand, is detouring the discussion into the will of survival theory of the German philosopher Immanuel Kant, the noble theory of a proficient philosopher, that I once again am actively avoiding it's pursue.



Daneshmand said:


> Now, @haman10 appears to have got another prison sentence for ehanat beh moghadasate PDF.  When he comes back out, you can ask him to do an electroshock therapy on you, in order to make you believe, there is alot of life left in you. Something tells me, he will secretly enjoy and derive personal satisfaction doing this for you.


Oops, @haman10, the guy who can't help himself not getting banned every five mins. Certainly, he needs an ultra electroshock more than anybody else on this planet. You know, haman shouldn't be banned as he is a constant source of fun and comedy for the people on this very site.
Now, haman, I'm sure you are reading it, but you can't do any sh...t about it. (Honestly, this is the part I'm enjoying the most at this moment )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Korosh kabir

New said:


> de la preciosa Bendición



con Regim actual, por cierto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Once again the infamous daneshmand, is detouring the discussion into the will of survival theory of the German philosopher Immanuel Kant, the noble theory of a proficient philosopher, that I once again am actively avoiding it's pursue.
> 
> 
> Oops, @haman10, the guy who can't help himself not getting banned every five mins. Certainly, he needs an ultra electroshock more than anybody else on this planet. You know, haman shouldn't be banned as he is a constant source of fun and comedy for the people on this very site.
> Now, haman, I'm sure you are reading it, but you can't do any sh...t about it. (Honestly, this is the part I'm enjoying the most at this moment )



Oh, no dear. I can assure you that this midlife crisis is quite real. Will happen to almost everyone in one way or another. Like teenage stage. This is part of life.

Haman is a great friendly guy and a colleague. His posts are informative and in defense of Iran. Though lately, he has been losing his diplomatic skills. Happens to all of us. I guess, a girl can teach him alot and pacify his energy abit . 

You yourself, seem to be getting better  so why not haman?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

==========

See this: Worldmap that shows which countries think is the threat for world peace

Also have a look here: Et tu, Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Big question marks on the deal. Republicans have found a lot of democrat members willing to vote with them. That means they'd be able to overrule Obama and even overrule his veto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Siri's IQ has exceeded the Saudi's: iPhoneâs Siri declares Houthi leader president of Yemen | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@Abii I wanna ask you a question.






If these are human.... then what are we ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran2

Hi.
Anyone seen ResurgentIran?
I am his doost dokhtar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAHED

ResurgentIran2 said:


> Hi.
> Anyone seen ResurgentIran?
> I am his doost dokhtar


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Korosh kabir

ResurgentIran2 said:


> Hi.
> Anyone seen ResurgentIran?
> I am his doost dokhtar



And i'm captain america ,nice to meet you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

ResurgentIran2 said:


> Hi.
> Anyone seen ResurgentIran?
> I am his doost dokhtar


So cute....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> If these are human.... then what are we ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

@New @Militant Atheist @Abii @haman10 @kollang and others tell me which one of these will u chose why and wut job will u do when u graduate 


A) mechanical engineering

B) electrical electronic engineering

make the answers sharpy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> @New @Militant Atheist @Abii @haman10 @kollang and others tell me which one of these will u chose why and wut job will u do when u graduate
> 
> 
> A) mechanical engineering
> 
> B) electrical electronic engineering
> 
> make the answers sharpy


Bro, it depends on job market,interest and how you feel comfortable with lessons of each engineering field.just saying as a person who study electrical engineering, you need to have good enough mathematic skills as well as a little bit of creativity.otherwise you will face some difficulties at your university.mechanical engineering requires good understanding of physic and perfect 3D imagination, based on what I have heard.

And in case of job market, electrical engineering is slightly better (at least in my country).however you need to choose the right derivative.for example my exact field is control engineering and it has a great job market in industries and some high-tech fields such as aerospace.power engineering is even better when it comes to job market.but in Iran, its hard for an electronic engineer to find a job.they should in fact work on their own.

But the most imprtant part is your own interest.

By the way, you should not be thinking of this stuff, this much.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Optimus prime said:


>





Cheetah786 said:


> What the hell are you Talking about.


Take it easy guys, I'm just trying my best, to be a pro Iranian, Iranian.
That's it, all.


----------



## Cheetah786

ResurgentIran2 said:


> Hi.
> Anyone seen ResurgentIran?
> I am his doost dokhtar



The old Ostrich couldn't fool the Mods even in disguise as doost dokhtar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Bro, it depends on job market,interest and how you feel comfortable with lessons of each engineering field.just saying as a person who study electrical engineering, you need to have good enough mathematic skills as well as a little bit of creativity.otherwise you will face some difficulties at your university.mechanical engineering requires good understanding of physic and perfect 3D imagination, based on what I have heard.
> 
> And in case of job market, electrical engineering is slightly better (at least in my country).however you need to choose the right derivative.for example my exact field is control engineering and it has a great job market in industries and some high-tech fields such as aerospace.power engineering is even better when it comes to job market.but in Iran, its hard for an electronic engineer to find a job.they should in fact work on their own.
> 
> But the most imprtant part is your own interest.
> 
> By the way, you should not be thinking of this stuff, this much.



A correction is needed. About job market, you are not correct. Power systems have a big market in Iran @New (and other developing countries), and also in Canada were @Abii lives, but in US, there are not much job opportunities in this major. For Control engineering, the factory jobs are limited, and the most important R&D section is military section. Communication and electronics engineering are very big engineering fields. For electronics, Digital electronic job market is very big in almost every country in the world. In Iran(and other developing countries), Power electronics is the most needed one though. In US, there is a good demand of Analog, and RF electronics engineers, while its market should be almost non-existent outside of few industrialized countries like US, and Japan. Communication systems and networks have an OK job market, but information theory, and such fields are literally dead fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> A correction is needed. About job market, you are not correct. Power systems have a big market in Iran @New (and other developing countries), and also in Canada were @Abii lives, but in US, there are not much job opportunities in this major. For Control engineering, the factory jobs are limited, and the most important R&D section is military section. Communication and electronics engineering are very big engineering fields. For electronics, Digital electronic job market is very big in almost every country in the world. In Iran(and other developing countries), Power electronics is the most needed one though. In US, there is a good demand of Analog, and RF electronics engineers, while its market should be almost non-existent outside of few industrialized countries like US, and Japan. Communication systems and networks have an OK job market, but information theory, and such fields are literally dead fields.


Yes, of course.as I said, my observation is based on that of Iran and I though Turkey would be similar.

BTW, would you please elaborate, what is the usage of control engineering in military R&D section?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAHED

Cheetah786 said:


> doost dokhtar


You know what doost dokhtar means ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Yes, of course.as I said, my observation is based on that of Iran and I though Turkey would be similar.
> 
> BTW, would you please elaborate, what is the usage of control engineering in military R&D section?



aerospace industry is a big employer of Control engineers if not the biggest one. They need control engineers in every part of their job; in military, they will specially need you guys for missiles, missile systems, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cheetah786

R0SC0SM0S said:


> You know what doost dokhtar means ?



Doost means friend and dokhtar means female i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Cheetah786 said:


> Doost means friend and dokhtar means female i think.


Yeah, dokhtar means girl. Doust dokhtar = Girl Friend

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

@New Man nemidounam in comment haye mellat darbaareh ye in unveiling ha az koja miyaad va che entezaari vaghean daarand?

Boudget e Artesh enghadr kam hast ke be zour betouneh poul e naahaar va shaam e sarbaaz hash ra bede, va betouneh hamin vasaayel ra maintenance bekoneh, va khalabaan haash 1/n e saat parvaazi ye estaandard daashteh baashan. haalaa mikhaay baraat Abrams rounamaayi bekoneh?!!! haddeaghal khoubiyeh rounamaayi haye artesh in hast ke dorough va propaganda nist. yeki az in sniper hayi ke nasl e dosh rounamaayi shod, alaan vaghean daareh nasl e yekesh tou Iraq, ... estefaadeh misheh, ya'ni khaali bandi nist. Naav haash ham daaran miran khalij e Adan va haddeaghal az yek seri dozdi daryaayi jelogiri kardan. Artesh souratesh ra ba sili sorkh negah midaareh vali in kaar ra vaghean khoub anjam mideh.

Ba'zi doustaan ham enghadr sepah sepah nakonan. sepaah 1000 baraabar e artesh budget daareh(budget e gheyr rasmi ye sepah ke az proje haye gheyr nezaami miyaad, n baraabar e budget e rasmish hast), va laazem nadaare kolli poul haroum bekoneh baraaye chand sad hezaar sarbaaz vazifeh va maintenance e yek seri vasaayel e ghadimi. omidvaaram doustaan naarahat nashand, vali haghighat injaast ke man hanouz yek chiz e be dard bokhor az sepah nadidam. zamaan e jang ham hamin boudeh, farmaande haye sepah tou propaganda va budgt jam' kardan khoub boudan, vali vaght be barresi ye amaliyaat haye jang mireseh, taghriban tamaam e pirouzi haye asli baraaye artesh va shekast haye omdeh ba farmaandehi ye sepah boudeh(be gheyr az Al-Faw ke oun ham aakharesh 48 saate az dast raft). In unveiling haye sepah ham propaganda hast. In hameh shahed va UCAV rounamaayi kardan, vali darigh az yek amaliyaat e saadeh ke ba in ha anjam shodeh baasheh. In hameh bavar rounamaayi mikonan, vali vaghti rousiye ye kam dar e baagh e sabz neshoun mideh, Sari' miran rousiye ke S-300 bekharan! baaz hamin artesh haddeaghal 4 ta phantom daasht ke baahaash bereh CAS bekoneh!!! ya 4 ta aslaheh enferaadi daasht ke be nirouhaye iraqi bedeh.

Haghighatesh ra ageh bekhaay bedouni, man ham ta hodoud e ziyaadi na omidam, vali point e mosbat e Iran ineh ke baghiyeh jaahaaye dor va baresh az hamin Iran baaz aghab tarand va baraaye hamin saayeh ye tahdid dour hast!

Arab ha ke tou jang hashoun ba Israel neshoun daadan ke nirouye nezaamishoun be hich dardi(hattaa sabzi paak kardan) nemikhoreh. Be nazar e man ke 95% e general hashoun, be dard e bil zadan ham nemikhoran!

Turkiye ham kheyli vaz'esh farghi nadaareh! manovr mikonan va tou saal e 2014 e milaadi, ba M-60 amaliyaat e aabi khaaki anjam midan! Leopard kharidan, vali hagh e estefaade azash ra dar mored e kurd ha va ... nadaaran!!! Helicopter misakhtan, yek chizi daghighan tou hamin maayeh haye Shahed haye Iran!!! ta inke tarh e A-129 ra italia beheshoun andakht, ke inghadr tarh e ashghali hast ke hanouz amaliyaati nashodeh, nesfeshoun crash kardan va soghout kardan!!! proje havaapeymaaye jangandeshoun ham tou 2 saal e gozashteh az 2020s be 2030s mokoul shod! Oun Altay ham ke vaz'e pishraft e projash az Zulfiqar e Iran bad tare! Az nazar e siyaasi ham, ghodrat oftaadeh dast e yek gousfand e mote'assebi mesle erdogan ke raasti raasti fekr kardeh Khalifeh hast  va system e ettelaa'aatish shodeh bad tar az alman e sharghi. Yek hobaab ham tou eghtesaad ijaad kardeh( ba kolli foreign debt) ke har lahze momkenen beterkeh va keshvar be ga bere!

Kollan man az in middle-east na omid hastam, bro. Gar cheh, hanouz vaghti be gozashteh negaah mikonam, baaz haminesh az gozashtash kheyli behtar hast va baaz omidvaar misham!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


>



Mate, ancestors did a mistake...they should have invaded Russia instead of Anatolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> Rmi jan man harfato ghaboul daram, osoolan entezari az kasi nemire tooye iran, che berese be arteshe badbakht.
> man osoolan ba badbakhti va aghab oftadegi melli ham kari nadaram. be har hal har chizi oon tori hast ke bayad bashe.
> man faghat az in zooram miad ke mellat be lahaze fekri mesle hamishe tarikh aghab oftade va bad bakht hastan.
> literally, faghede tavanaee fekr.
> be lahaze tavanaee ye tafakore mostaghel bad bakht va naboud.
> rmi jan ma na dar hal pishraftim na dar hale pas raft, ma hamoon keshvare bad bakht ghadimi hastim tooye khavar miane.
> man chand vaghte pish jashne 80 salegi fanni bood, daavat karde boodan az faregho al tahsilan ghadimi, raftam oonja, doostano didam o chand ta az bache haye ghadimi ke alan oonja ostad boodano didam gharar shod chand rooz bad beram oonja pisheshoon, raftam masalan ye yadi az khaterat konam.
> rmi hamino begam ke tooye charkhi ke tooye fanni mizadam sare zohr goftam beram selfesho ham bebinam,
> Agha ghaza oon rooz kabab bood, rmi ino jeddi migam az booye gand nemishod beri tooye self.
> ye bar dige takid mikonam, az booye lajan va gand nemishod beri tooye self che berese bekhay oon ashghalo bokhori.
> harfe man ine:
> man kari ba sayere aproach ha nadaram, man faghat ba in nemooneye moredi kar daram.
> systemi ke javoonhaye 18 19 salasho jam mikone, be ina arzeshe sag ham ghael nemishe, khorake ina ro ke bayad behtarin khorake in mamlekat bashe az ashghal va kesafat tamin mikone, javooni ke tooye ooje senne roshd bayad behtarin sharayete barash faraham beshe, bebakhshid ino sarih migam arzeshe (care) sag ham barash ghael nemishe, in yani bi tavajohi be javan, bi tavajjohi be daneshjooo, bitavajohhi be danesh.
> hameye allafaye in site tooye iran daneshjoo hastan.
> man azashoon soal daram ghazaye selfetoon chiye?
> akhe systemi ke be daneshjoo va dar haghighat danesh hich arzeshi ghael nist, chetoori shoma ha fekr mikonim be lahaze elmi va dastavarde elmi va dastavarde nezami (elmi tarin labaye danesh) dar hale roshde?
> baba elme iran shoma ha hastid.
> baba daneshe iran shoma ha hastid.
> age mibinid be shoma ehteram gozashte nemishe, motmaen bashid be elm ham dar iran ehterami gozashte nemishe.
> ah ah ah
> kahnomam ham nist, beram khodam ye cofee dorost konam.



mifahmam chi migi aziz jan. ghaziyeh injaast ke daneshgah tou iran taghriban haalat e raf' e taklif daareh, ya'ni yek seri javoun hastand ke faghat baste be moghe'iyat e sennishoun, baayad yek jaayi be esm e daneshgah berand, va serfan hamin niyaaz ham ba in daneshgah ha baraashoun ta'min misheh. haalaa inke quality chi basheh, mohem nist. 

Vali aziz, ghaziyeh injaast ke kheyli chiz ha baayad dar Iran taghyir bekoneh, ta Iran betouneh vaghean pishraft e elmi dashteh basheh. Az mardom va mentalitishoun begir ta mas'oulin. Baraaye hamin ham, harf zadan az elm va pishraft e elmi, tou keshvarhayi mesle Iran, Malaysia, Turkey, Egypt, ... joke hast. Mardom e Iran, aadat be goshaadi, kar nakardan, khordan az system e eghtesaadiye nime-socialisti ye nafti, balad naboudan e kaar e gorouhi, balad naboudan e sakhtkoushi, housh e motevasset(ya paayin), sath e danesh e omoumi ye paayin va ... hastand. Tabi'iye ke pishraft haasel nemisheh. System e haakem ham ke eshkaalaatesh ra already midounim. sysem e modiriyati bar asaas e toul e rish(va na savaad), makhaarej e alaki baraaye bozorgnamaayi karha va propaganda, over-staffed boudan e edaaraat(be tor e mesaal, Iran-Air 1/5 e Lufthansa parvaaz daareh va 5 baraabar e lufthansa kaarmand!!! 1 almani=25 Irani!!!), faraar daadan e maghz ha be jaaye jazb e ounha ra daareh.

Vali bahs sar e in hast ke che mishe kard? nagging hamisheh asoun hast.

1. Iran baayad say kone ke khodesh ra az enzevaa khaarej bekoneh. Isolation is not independence!!!
2. Az Irani haye kharej e keshvar, baraaye aavordan e danesh va sarmaayashoun be Iran da'vat koneh.
3. Company haye beynolmelali ra baraaye investment rouye petrochemical complex ha va pars va jonoubi va oil field ha biyaareh.
4. Modir haye moden e bedoun e tahsilaat e academic ra bazneshasteh koneh.
5. Vezaaratkhaneh ha, ta 70-80% ta'dil e nirouye kaar bekonand.
6. Daadan e budget be dalghak bazi hayi mesle football, mock up sazi, felestini ha, ... ghat' besheh.
7. seda va sima, be jaaye tabligh e pofak namaki, yek kam barnaameh baraaye tashvigh e javounhaa be kaar kardan besaazeh.
8. Ghavaanin e communisti ye kaar dar Iran taghyir koneh.
9. fazaa ye ejtemaa'i ra ta haddi(na inghadr ke mellat joftak bendaazan!!!) ta'dil besheh.
10. Sarbaazi baraaye hameh kharidani besheh.
11. Ghavaanin e ezdevaaj, kaamel taghyir bekoneh, ta javoun ha betounan ezdevaaj konan, be jaaye inke sobh ta shab tou paasaazh ha dor dor konand.
12 ....

Kheyli kaar ha baayad besheh. inha yek seri az mavaared e avvaliyash hast, vali ta zamaani ke efraatiyoun(ahmadinejadiha), va tafritiyoun(eslaahaatchi ha) hastand va mellat ra osgol mikonand, anjaam in taghyiraat hamash khaab va khiyaal hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

@xenon54 i love the recep ivedik movie series  watched them all with my friends, recep in da house gimme da musiiiic hahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> @xenon54 i love the recep ivedik movie series  watched them all with my friends, recep in da house gimme da musiiiic hahah


Lol its such a stupid movie that it becomes funny again. 
In which language did you watch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

New said:


> Rmi jan man harfato ghaboul daram, osoolan entezari az kasi nemire tooye iran, che berese be arteshe badbakht.
> man osoolan ba badbakhti va aghab oftadegi melli ham kari nadaram. be har hal har chizi oon tori hast ke bayad bashe.
> man faghat az in zooram miad ke mellat be lahaze fekri mesle hamishe tarikh aghab oftade va bad bakht hastan.
> literally, faghede tavanaee fekr.
> be lahaze tavanaee ye tafakore mostaghel bad bakht va naboud.
> rmi jan ma na dar hal pishraftim na dar hale pas raft, ma hamoon keshvare bad bakht ghadimi hastim tooye khavar miane.
> man chand vaghte pish jashne 80 salegi fanni bood, daavat karde boodan az faregho al tahsilan ghadimi, raftam oonja, doostano didam o chand ta az bache haye ghadimi ke alan oonja ostad boodano didam gharar shod chand rooz bad beram oonja pisheshoon, raftam masalan ye yadi az khaterat konam.
> rmi hamino begam ke tooye charkhi ke tooye fanni mizadam sare zohr goftam beram selfesho ham bebinam,
> Agha ghaza oon rooz kabab bood, rmi ino jeddi migam az booye gand nemishod beri tooye self.
> ye bar dige takid mikonam, az booye lajan va gand nemishod beri tooye self che berese bekhay oon ashghalo bokhori.
> harfe man ine:
> man kari ba sayere aproach ha nadaram, man faghat ba in nemooneye moredi kar daram.
> systemi ke javoonhaye 18 19 salasho jam mikone, be ina arzeshe sag ham ghael nemishe, khorake ina ro ke bayad behtarin khorake in mamlekat bashe az ashghal va kesafat tamin mikone, javooni ke tooye ooje senne roshd bayad behtarin sharayete barash faraham beshe, bebakhshid ino sarih migam arzeshe (care) sag ham barash ghael nemishe, in yani bi tavajohi be javan, bi tavajjohi be daneshjooo, bitavajohhi be danesh.
> hameye allafaye in site tooye iran daneshjoo hastan.
> man azashoon soal daram ghazaye selfetoon chiye?
> akhe systemi ke be daneshjoo va dar haghighat danesh hich arzeshi ghael nist, chetoori shoma ha fekr mikonim be lahaze elmi va dastavarde elmi va dastavarde nezami (elmi tarin labaye danesh) dar hale roshde?
> baba elme iran shoma ha hastid.
> baba daneshe iran shoma ha hastid.
> age mibinid be shoma ehteram gozashte nemishe, motmaen bashid be elm ham dar iran ehterami gozashte nemishe.
> ah ah ah
> kahnomam ham nist, beram khodam ye cofee dorost konam.



Ey kash man ham housh va ghodrate tahlil va natije giriyeh shoma javoon haro dashtam... vaghean heif... heife man ke nemitoonam mesle shoma tahlil konam... hatman moshkel az IQ 173 mane... khosh behaletoon... albate lazemeye javooni hamine...hameye mellat ha adamhaye mota,ahed be vatan va bahooshi mesle shoma va nafahm ha va dahati hayee mesle ma bayad dashte bashe albate... hame ke yekdast nemishan... ishallah faghat dir nashe... omr kootast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

@xenon54 true very stupid but as you said that's what makes it funny. In turkish otherwise it would have lost its funny moments


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> merci azizam be khatere pasokhi ke dadi, oon listi ke neveshti mavaredi az pishe pa oftade tarin va ebtedaee tarin step ha baraye yek harkat be samte ofogh haye gheyre tarik hast, man be hamaye javoonhaye in site ghol midam roozi ke hatta yek mored, takid mikonam hatta yek mored az in mavared dar iran klid bokhore man dar safe avvale defending az in entity be name iran anjame khedmat khaham kard, amma ta oon rooz man state not caring (critic) ro edame khaham dad, chera?
> 
> choon bar khalafe in jomle ee ke shoma inja neveshti aziz, ettefaghan nagging yek masaleye besyar sakht va pichide hast, va be onvane avvalin ghadam e yek jameeye motalebe gar hich vaght asoon naboude,
> masalan tarafye salhaye 1915 ke irania dashtan az gorosnegi mimordan, mardom iran nagging mikardan ke ina hamash moghaseresh inglisiha hastan be jaye inke bishouuri va fesade khodeshoono aamel asli bedoonan va sarzanesh konan, tooye oon salha maraseme sine zani va ghorbooni chand barabar shode bood choon fekr mikardan moshkel sare sine nazadan o ghorbooni nakardan bood.
> inke mellat betoonan in fahm ro peyda konan ke khodeshoono be dorosti naghd va morede sarzanesh gharar bedan ye step e kheyli zaroori hast ke bayad ettefaghan amoozesh dade beshan.



Akheh New jan, oun mamlekat, already 80 million nafar daareh ke rouzi 20 baar(on average) nagging mikonand. khob haalaa faayedash chiyeh? Hamisheh ageh az Irani ha beporsi, behet migan ke chi ra nemikhaan, vali ageh azashoun beporsi ke chi mikhaay, hamin jouri vaa mimounan ke chi began. zamaan e enghelaab ham hamin boudeh, mellat yek galleh i boudan ke faghat midounestan shah ra nemikhaan, vali vaghti ham enghelaab pirouz shod, nemidounestan ke haalaa chi mikhaan. ya be ghol e oun Abtahi(moshaaver e khatami), ke ba hamin dast sho'aar va afkaar, ra'y aavordan, ba'd e pirouzi dar entekhaabaat e 1376, aslan nemisounestan ke chi kaar mikhaan bekonan chon hich tarhi va pish bini baraaye pirouzi dar entekhaabaat nadashtan!!! in chizi ye ke khod e abtahi migoft!
haalaa New e aziz, akharesh ke chi? aadam beshineh zaanouyeh gham baghal begireh va chos naaleh sar bede?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

asena_great said:


> @New @Militant Atheist @Abii @haman10 @kollang and others tell me which one of these will u chose why and wut job will u do when u graduate
> 
> 
> A) mechanical engineering
> 
> B) electrical electronic engineering
> 
> make the answers sharpy


I'm not an engineer, but I work in a field filled with engineers. Based on what I've seen in Canada, I'd say mechanical. I say that b/c mechanical engineers don't have to just stay in the engineering field. You can, for example, become an in service inspector in a plant after getting a few inspection certificates. You can also do the same thing with any other engineering degree, but the one engineering field that is closest to all the metal trades (i.s. welding, machining, fitting etc...) is mechanical engineering and you can have an easy transition to, say, welding inspection. Also, here in Canada, industry demands mechanical and petroleum engineers the most if I'm not wrong.



Sinan said:


> @Abii I wanna ask you a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If these are human.... then what are we ?


Thanks for giving me a boner at work today. I checked your video at work today and had to stay put in my chair for 10 minutes for things to settle down lmaooo

Russian girls man, gotta love em. What was your question again? haha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Guys I guess , I downloaded the longest movie in history !

Fanny and Alexander (1982) - IMDb

5 fucking hours and 21 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> mellat yek galleh i boudan ke faghat midounestan shah ra nemikhaan


*shoma dooste aziz mage Irani hastid ke be pedaran va madaran in mellat migid "GALLEH"? *

Pesaraye golam jav nagiradetoon... ye chand sali raftin kharej zendegi mikonid ke albate khoob mikonid agar oonja bishtar be mezaghetoon sazegare... be nazare man Farhange Irani emrouzi ba hameye asab khordkonihash va noghate badesh... hanooz sad barabar behtar az farhange gharb ya Arabha...ya hendiha ya Asianha hasesh... hich mellati bi eyb nist... 10 ta point khoob dare 10 ta bad... man va ye dooste jame,e shenasam ke 45 sal US va Germany boode va ba,ad az moddatha tooneste az share ayalesh va bache hash rahat she biad jayee ke doost dare, har do dar bahs hamon be in natije residim ke, har mellati ba tavajoh be tarikhesh... sharayete tahmili behesh...va arzesh hash va tavanayee hash bayad barasi beshe... kheili az raftar haye konooni Iraniha temporary hast va nashi az sharayete vizheyee boode ke akhiran behesh mobtala shode... va hamontor ke dar gozashte eslah kardan khodeshoon ro baz ham mikonan... maslan bekhatere sharayete bade post-WW1 dar Iran, va bohranhaye mali va ghahti ha, va bekhatere moje mohajerat ha az roosta be shahr bekhatere naboodie keshavarzi pish az enghelab, mardom mobtala be TAKRAVI shode boodand...ke dar kolah bardari ha...va gereftan hagheshoon be har shekli nemood peida karde... man va doostam aghide darim ke be tazegi pas az moddatha "team work" dare jaye khodesh ro peida mikone dar Iran... chon samaratesh ro didan mardom.... ya masalan migid be daneshjoo baha nemidan... in che harfie? ye keshvar ke dare be sorat aghab moondegihasho jobran mikone...manabe,e kafi ro nadare ta hamzaman hame chi perfect beshe... vali mizan tahsil kardehaye Irani ke danesh gah raftan ro agar bebinid... mibinid ke amalkard kheili ham bad naboode... hame jaye donya migan Iran pas az enghelab... nirooye motakhases va sathe bala tarbiat karde...aslan yeki az ghodrat haye Iran ro hamin nirooye javan va tahsil karde midoonan....

Raftare mellat ha bayad besoorate ye PACKAGE va az bala bar rasi beshe... man ba tavalod beine gharbiha... bozorg shodan beine oonha... va daghigh shodan be raftar ha va culture oonha... be jora,t mitoonam begam... ba hameye badi ha va navaghese fe,eli... Iranian plateau, ghafghaz va bakhsh hayee az Turkiye farhang va tarze tafakori be marateb behtari az gharbiha darand... doostane javoone man... farhange va tarze fekr ye mellat bakhsh haye ziadi dare..

Hamishe vaze,e ye mellat ro bayad ba sale gozashteye khodesh sanjid na ba digar keshvar ha... Pishrafte hame janebeye ye mellat shakhe haye ziadi dare ke hamishe hamintor boode..va kam kam va doone doone rosh kardan...

Iran niaz be zir sakht advanced, nirooye tahsil karde va motakhasses ro pish az chizhaye dige lazem dashte ke dare roosh be sheddat kar mikone... alan mellat daran be soorate khod joosh eyb haye khodeshoon ro eslah mikonan... ba,ad az inke 2 morede bala khoob pishraft kard, be soorate automatic mellat bar rooye masaele dige focus mishe...

Iran dar 1979 faghat zaher bood... savad nadashtan, zirsakht nadashtan, nirooye motakhasses nadashtan, behdasht omoomi zir sakht nadasht, sanaye nadasht, keshavarzi eftezah bood... alan bebinid... Behdasht dare be level West mirese... Zir sakhtesh ham hamintor.... nirooye motakhasses ke jaye khod dare...

alan tanha halghehaye mafghoode tamarkoz bar modiriate jadid va bala bordane bahre vari + baz kardan keshvar berooye donya baraye bahre bordane az zir sakht hast... ke inam masoolan fahmidan be khoobi...

Man shak nadaram ke Iran 10 ts 20 sale dige az hameye jahat Developed mahsoob khahad shod chon hamin alan ham az kheili nazar ha mosavi hast... shak nadaram dar in masale... nasle jadid Irani ha daghighan hamoon chizi hast ke mellat niaz dare.. 

dar in bein aslan mohem nist ke system government chi bashe... madami ke khode mardome Iran entekhab konan, har systemi bashe OK hast az nazare man...

dar tamamye donya, afrade ye mellati, hatta agar midoonan za,fi had darand, oon ro nemiyan joloye gharibe va khareji ha matrah konan... moshkelat bayad dakheli va beine khodi ha hal she... Man aslan inke biyad roye bad boodan keshvare khodetoon beine kharejiha takid konid ro aslan hooshe bala nemidoona...

mesle oon barname saze ahmagh dar MANOTO1 ke filme sag koshi ba tazrigh dar Shiraz ro rafte bood too khiaboonaye London be brits neshoon midad... va oona migoftan che mellati in kar ro karde... khabar negare Irani ham migfot Iran hast!!! yani taraf ya nemdoone asibi ke in masale vared mikone, rabti be nezam va jomhouri eslami nadare va to dari mardom va reputation kheshvare khodeto az bein mibari... khodet ham agar shodi masalan Canadian or UK citizen!! (bemanad ke khode oonha ham shoma ro be onvane Canadian va Brit ghabool nemikonan sad sal!!) dastekam be fekre famil va doostane Iranit bash ke az in harkate to asib mibinan...

Agar Irani vatan parast hastid va asheghe in hastid ke mellatetoon behtarin bashe... bayad zerang bashid va bekhatere inke mokhalefatetoon ro ba regime ya ye seri khaterate bad neshoon bedid... shakheyee ke khodetoon roosh neshadid ro naborid!!

man ye bar dar US be ye American barkhord kardam ke miporsid chera bazi Persian ha inja bar zede khodeshoon kar mikonan? man hich javabi nadashtam bedam!

Zerang bashid va agar mitoonid kari baraye eslahe omoore mellatetoon bokonid... dar gheire in soorat agar kari nemikonid dastekam zarbe nazanid be khodetoon...

zemnan self-service uni pesare man dar Iran ghazash kheili ham khoobe... bazi jaha bade...bazi jaha alieh... be modiryate har shobeye danshgah bar migarde in masale...

PS: man teste IQ dadam chand sale pish... va 173 shodam... bebakhshid ke payeene
khosh bashid va movafagh hatta agar dar Iran nistid...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

The SiLent crY said:


> Guys I guess , I downloaded the longest movie in history !
> 
> Fanny and Alexander (1982) - IMDb
> 
> 5 fucking hours and 21 minutes


this one can be an eye opener O young one .
Modern Times Forever (Stora Enso Building, Helsinki) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
240 hours of pure junk

if you look at the list of longest films you'll see some of them with interesting name
The Longest Most Meaningless Movie in the World (1970) - IMDb
The Cure for Insomnia (1987) - IMDb

But this is the one is that actually you can watch for 24 hours and not throw up (well sort of )
Happy (Pharrell Williams song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

but when it come to actual meaningful movies this documentary which run for 840min win the crown
Caiyou riji (2008) - IMDb

and for actual movies this is the longest with 480min running time (sadly it only premiered but never released despite very positive reviews)
Imitation of Christ (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The SiLent crY

JEskandari said:


> this one can be an eye opener O young one .
> Modern Times Forever (Stora Enso Building, Helsinki) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 240 hours of pure junk
> 
> if you look at the list of longest films you'll see some of them with interesting name
> The Longest Most Meaningless Movie in the World (1970) - IMDb
> The Cure for Insomnia (1987) - IMDb
> 
> But this is the one is that actually you can watch for 24 hours and not throw up (well sort of )
> Happy (Pharrell Williams song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> but when it come to actual meaningful movies this documentary which run for 840min win the crown
> Caiyou riji (2008) - IMDb
> 
> and for actual movies this is the longest with 480min running time (sadly it only premiered but never released despite very positive reviews)
> Imitation of Christ (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I still believe " Fanny And Alexander is the longest movie not BS .

The movie is in top 250 , directed by a great man in cinema's history .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> @xenon54 true very stupid but as you said that's what makes it funny. In turkish otherwise it would have lost its funny moments


So you actually speak Turkish?


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> *shoma dooste aziz mage Irani hastid ke be pedaran va madaran in mellat migid "GALLEH"? *
> 
> Pesaraye golam jav nagiradetoon... ye chand sali raftin kharej zendegi mikonid ke albate khoob mikonid agar oonja bishtar be mezaghetoon sazegare... be nazare man Farhange Irani emrouzi ba hameye asab khordkonihash va noghate badesh... hanooz sad barabar behtar az farhange gharb ya Arabha...ya hendiha ya Asianha hasesh... hich mellati bi eyb nist... 10 ta point khoob dare 10 ta bad... man va ye dooste jame,e shenasam ke 45 sal US va Germany boode va ba,ad az moddatha tooneste az share ayalesh va bache hash rahat she biad jayee ke doost dare, har do dar bahs hamon be in natije residim ke, har mellati ba tavajoh be tarikhesh... sharayete tahmili behesh...va arzesh hash va tavanayee hash bayad barasi beshe... kheili az raftar haye konooni Iraniha temporary hast va nashi az sharayete vizheyee boode ke akhiran behesh mobtala shode... va hamontor ke dar gozashte eslah kardan khodeshoon ro baz ham mikonan... maslan bekhatere sharayete bade post-WW1 dar Iran, va bohranhaye mali va ghahti ha, va bekhatere moje mohajerat ha az roosta be shahr bekhatere naboodie keshavarzi pish az enghelab, mardom mobtala be TAKRAVI shode boodand...ke dar kolah bardari ha...va gereftan hagheshoon be har shekli nemood peida karde... man va doostam aghide darim ke be tazegi pas az moddatha "team work" dare jaye khodesh ro peida mikone dar Iran... chon samaratesh ro didan mardom.... ya masalan migid be daneshjoo baha nemidan... in che harfie? ye keshvar ke dare be sorat aghab moondegihasho jobran mikone...manabe,e kafi ro nadare ta hamzaman hame chi perfect beshe... vali mizan tahsil kardehaye Irani ke danesh gah raftan ro agar bebinid... mibinid ke amalkard kheili ham bad naboode... hame jaye donya migan Iran pas az enghelab... nirooye motakhases va sathe bala tarbiat karde...aslan yeki az ghodrat haye Iran ro hamin nirooye javan va tahsil karde midoonan....
> 
> Raftare mellat ha bayad besoorate ye PACKAGE va az bala bar rasi beshe... man ba tavalod beine gharbiha... bozorg shodan beine oonha... va daghigh shodan be raftar ha va culture oonha... be jora,t mitoonam begam... ba hameye badi ha va navaghese fe,eli... Iranian plateau, ghafghaz va bakhsh hayee az Turkiye farhang va tarze tafakori be marateb behtari az gharbiha darand... doostane javoone man... farhange va tarze fekr ye mellat bakhsh haye ziadi dare..
> 
> Hamishe vaze,e ye mellat ro bayad ba sale gozashteye khodesh sanjid na ba digar keshvar ha... Pishrafte hame janebeye ye mellat shakhe haye ziadi dare ke hamishe hamintor boode..va kam kam va doone doone rosh kardan...
> 
> Iran niaz be zir sakht advanced, nirooye tahsil karde va motakhasses ro pish az chizhaye dige lazem dashte ke dare roosh be sheddat kar mikone... alan mellat daran be soorate khod joosh eyb haye khodeshoon ro eslah mikonan... ba,ad az inke 2 morede bala khoob pishraft kard, be soorate automatic mellat bar rooye masaele dige focus mishe...
> 
> Iran dar 1979 faghat zaher bood... savad nadashtan, zirsakht nadashtan, nirooye motakhasses nadashtan, behdasht omoomi zir sakht nadasht, sanaye nadasht, keshavarzi eftezah bood... alan bebinid... Behdasht dare be level West mirese... Zir sakhtesh ham hamintor.... nirooye motakhasses ke jaye khod dare...
> 
> alan tanha halghehaye mafghoode tamarkoz bar modiriate jadid va bala bordane bahre vari + baz kardan keshvar berooye donya baraye bahre bordane az zir sakht hast... ke inam masoolan fahmidan be khoobi...
> 
> Man shak nadaram ke Iran 10 ts 20 sale dige az hameye jahat Developed mahsoob khahad shod chon hamin alan ham az kheili nazar ha mosavi hast... shak nadaram dar in masale... nasle jadid Irani ha daghighan hamoon chizi hast ke mellat niaz dare..
> 
> dar in bein aslan mohem nist ke system government chi bashe... madami ke khode mardome Iran entekhab konan, har systemi bashe OK hast az nazare man...
> 
> dar tamamye donya, afrade ye mellati, hatta agar midoonan za,fi had darand, oon ro nemiyan joloye gharibe va khareji ha matrah konan... moshkelat bayad dakheli va beine khodi ha hal she... Man aslan inke biyad roye bad boodan keshvare khodetoon beine kharejiha takid konid ro aslan hooshe bala nemidoona...
> 
> mesle oon barname saze ahmagh dar MANOTO1 ke filme sag koshi ba tazrigh dar Shiraz ro rafte bood too khiaboonaye London be brits neshoon midad... va oona migoftan che mellati in kar ro karde... khabar negare Irani ham migfot Iran hast!!! yani taraf ya nemdoone asibi ke in masale vared mikone, rabti be nezam va jomhouri eslami nadare va to dari mardom va reputation kheshvare khodeto az bein mibari... khodet ham agar shodi masalan Canadian or UK citizen!! (bemanad ke khode oonha ham shoma ro be onvane Canadian va Brit ghabool nemikonan sad sal!!) dastekam be fekre famil va doostane Iranit bash ke az in harkate to asib mibinan...
> 
> Agar Irani vatan parast hastid va asheghe in hastid ke mellatetoon behtarin bashe... bayad zerang bashid va bekhatere inke mokhalefatetoon ro ba regime ya ye seri khaterate bad neshoon bedid... shakheyee ke khodetoon roosh neshadid ro naborid!!
> 
> man ye bar dar US be ye American barkhord kardam ke miporsid chera bazi Persian ha inja bar zede khodeshoon kar mikonan? man hich javabi nadashtam bedam!
> 
> Zerang bashid va agar mitoonid kari baraye eslahe omoore mellatetoon bokonid... dar gheire in soorat agar kari nemikonid dastekam zarbe nazanid be khodetoon...
> 
> zemnan self-service uni pesare man dar Iran ghazash kheili ham khoobe... bazi jaha bade...bazi jaha alieh... be modiryate har shobeye danshgah bar migarde in masale...
> 
> PS: man teste IQ dadam chand sale pish... va 173 shodam... bebakhshid ke payeene
> khosh bashid va movafagh hatta agar dar Iran nistid...



Kheyli mamnoun baraaye paasokh e shoma, omidvaaram ke ba'd az zohr vaght konam va kaamel post e shoma ra bekhounam.

Wish you Bests, Grandpa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> So you actually speak Turkish?


No, but since my best friends are turks and we grew up like brothers i understand much and another point is that we have the same sence of humor and common words

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Serpentine, are you online?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> No, but since my best friends are turks and we grew up like brothers i understand much and another point is that we have the same sence of humor and common words


Du sprichst auch deutsch nehme ich mal an.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> @Serpentine, are you online?



Yes, what's up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

امروز تعداد بی شماری از عزیزان ایرانی و خارجی رو ایگنور کردم
راحت شدم رفت همش شده بود بحث های بی پایان بین ایرانیها و خارجیها
از نژاد پرستها و وطن پرستها بگیر تا حزب اللهی ها و روشن فکر ها ...البته می خواستم بعضی از مدیر هارو ایگنور کنم که نشد
خداییش انجمن بعد از این خیلی خیلی ترو تمیز شد و اعصاب من راحت تر 
من میام اینجا برای گرفتن یک خبر ولی یک خبر بین 10 صفحه کل کل بی پایان عزیزان گم شده
شما عزیزان هم بیخودی نظر ندید و وقت خودتون رو صرف به کرسی نشوندن حرفتون نکنید .. 
چون واقعا ما کاره ای نیستیم که نظر بدیم (ببخشید .امیدوارم درکش سخت نباشه) و نظراتمون باد هواست و اخرش تاثیری تو 
اصل خبر نداره
خلاصه اگر دیدید جواب ندادم .من رو ببخشید و بدونید که تو لیست من هستید
حداکثر فعالیت من هم از این به بعد لایک دادن و تبریک و شاید نقد و بررسی باشد..
با احترام​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> امروز تعداد بی شماری از عزیزان ایرانی و خارجی رو ایگنور کردم
> راحت شدم رفت همش شده بود اراجیف بین ایرانیها و خارجیها
> از نژاد پرستها و وطن پرستها بگیر تا حزب اللهی ها و روشن فکر ها ...البته می خواستم بعضی از مدیر هارو ایگنور کنم که نشد
> خداییش انجمن بعد از این خیلی خیلی ترو تمیز شد
> من میام اینجا برای گرفتن خبر ولی یک خبر بین 10 صفحه کل کل دیوانه وار اقایون گم شده
> شما عزیزان هم بیخودی نظر ندید و وقت خودتون رو صرف به کرسی نشوندن حرفتون نکنید .. چون واقعا ما کاره ای نیستیم که نظر بدید (ببخشید .امیدوارم درکش سخت نباشه) و نظراتمون باد هواست و اخرش تاثیری تو اصل خبر نداره
> خلاصه اگر دیدید جواب ندادم .من رو ببخشید و بدونید که تو لیست من هستید
> حداکثر فعالیت من هم از این به بعد لایک دادن و شاید نقد و بررسی باشد..
> با احترام​



منم هستم جزو این لیست یا نه؟ :دی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> شما مدیری و تاج سر مایی ولی گزینه ایگنور نبود و دست من بسته
> 
> خداییش سپی جان , مدیر عزیز برای چی وقت و اعصاب با ارزشت رو داری تو این تاپیک با یه سری نخاله هدر می دی؟
> اخه از چی داری در برابر کی دفاع می کنی؟
> 
> 
> When Sanctions lifted, Pak-Iranian joint military exercises discussed. | Page 2
> 
> بابا برادر من بی خیالی هم عالمی داری




نا امید شدم، شاید برای جبران یه چند سالی بنت کنم. 

حق داری، بعضی وقتا نباید خیلی وقت تلف کرد، ولی بعضی جاها هم اگر چیزی گفته نشه درست نیست. درسته که ما در ابعاد بزرگتر سمتی نداریم و مسئول نیستیم، ولی به نظر من هر تغییر کوچک هم میتونه یه تغییر بزرگ در پی داشته باشه.

butterfly effect baby

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Du sprichst auch deutsch nehme ich mal an.


 Sicher doch, wollte dich schon längst fragen, aus welchem Sprachteil der Schweiz Du kommst

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Yes, what's up?


salam agha khubi. migam man daram ye matlabi ro barrasi mikonam mikhastam age khoob bood threadesh konam faghat nemikham vasatesh digaran post bedan emkanesh momken hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> salam agha khubi. migam man daram ye matlabi ro barrasi mikonam mikhastam age khoob bood threadesh konam faghat nemikham vasatesh digaran post bedan emkanesh momken hast?



yani mikhai chand ghesmati bashe matlabet?

shoma joon bekhah. 

madar nazaiede kesi bekhad beine matlabet chizi bege.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> Sicher doch, wollte dich schon längst fragen, aus welchem Sprachteil der Schweiz Du kommst


Dem besten teil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> yani mikhai chand ghesmati bashe matlabet?
> 
> shoma joon bekhah.
> 
> madar nazaiede kesi bekhad beine matlabet chizi bege.


are
dar morede ine
Photo Timeline of human history
be nazare khodam jaleb bood
amma momkene yeki do hafte tool bekeshe 
age ham ke hamshin chizi hast, begoo ke ma bikhial beshim
axash az avvalin ensanhaye rooye koreye zamin, tamadon ha empire ha va mohajerat ha hast ta emrooz.
khodam mikhastam negash konam
goftam age khube be onvane baghiato al salehat inja ham bashe
inam linke part 1 esh hast
Unit 1 Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Dem besten teil.



Dann wäre das ja geklärt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

aslan mikhay khodet bezar man az oonja bebinam


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> are
> dar morede ine
> Photo Timeline of human history
> be nazare khodam jaleb bood
> amma momkene yeki do hafte tool bekeshe
> age ham ke hamshin chizi hast, begoo ke ma bikhial beshim
> axash az avvalin ensanhaye rooye koreye zamin, tamadon ha empire ha va mohajerat ha hast ta emrooz.
> khodam mikhastam negash konam
> goftam age khube be onvane baghiato al salehat inja ham bashe
> inam linke part 1 esh hast
> Unit 1 Maps



kheili jalebe matlabesh. age mikhai postesh kon tuie bakhshe Iran, avalesh ham begu ke kasi beine bakhsh haie mokhtalef post nazare, manam sai mikonam nazaram injuri beshe. badesh mitunim enteghalesh bedim be yek bakhshe digeie forum vaghti takmil shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> Dann wäre das ja geklärt


Lebe übrigens ziemlich nah zu Deutschland, bin eigentlich jede woche da.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> kheili jalebe matlabesh. age mikhai postesh kon tuie bakhshe Iran, avalesh ham begu ke kasi beine bakhsh haie mokhtalef post nazare, manam sai mikonam nazaram injuri beshe. badesh mitunim enteghalesh bedim be yek bakhshe digeie forum vaghti takmil shod.


ok
hamchenin az baghi doustane irani ham davat mikonam ke dar takmilesh komak konand, ye jouri ke time linesh kharab nashe, baghish dige halle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Lebe übrigens ziemlich nah zu Deutschland, bin eigentlich jede woche da.



An der Grenze? Zu besuch oder beruflich?
Würde gerne mal auch die Schweiz sehen, bin leider noch nicht
dazu gekommen. In den Sommerferien aber sicherlich

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> An der Grenze? Zu besuch oder beruflich?
> Würde gerne mal auch die Schweiz sehen, bin leider noch nicht
> dazu gekommen. In den Sommerferien aber sicherlich


Ja an der Grenze, Einkaufstourismus, ihr seid einfach zu billig.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Ja an der Grenze, Einkaufstourismus, ihr seid einfach zu billig.


Ja tut mir leid, mit Euren Franken können wir nicht mithalten

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> ok
> hamchenin az baghi doustane irani ham davat mikonam ke dar takmilesh komak konand, ye jouri ke time linesh kharab nashe, baghish dige halle.



Put some evolution tidbit lessons in it too. How skin became light and eyes blue in Europe, how Tibetans evolved to low oxygen pressure environment etc. 



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> امروز تعداد بی شماری از عزیزان ایرانی و خارجی رو ایگنور کردم
> راحت شدم رفت همش شده بود بحث های بی پایان بین ایرانیها و خارجیها
> از نژاد پرستها و وطن پرستها بگیر تا حزب اللهی ها و روشن فکر ها ...البته می خواستم بعضی از مدیر هارو ایگنور کنم که نشد
> خداییش انجمن بعد از این خیلی خیلی ترو تمیز شد و اعصاب من راحت تر
> من میام اینجا برای گرفتن یک خبر ولی یک خبر بین 10 صفحه کل کل بی پایان عزیزان گم شده
> شما عزیزان هم بیخودی نظر ندید و وقت خودتون رو صرف به کرسی نشوندن حرفتون نکنید ..
> چون واقعا ما کاره ای نیستیم که نظر بدیم (ببخشید .امیدوارم درکش سخت نباشه) و نظراتمون باد هواست و اخرش تاثیری تو
> اصل خبر نداره
> خلاصه اگر دیدید جواب ندادم .من رو ببخشید و بدونید که تو لیست من هستید
> حداکثر فعالیت من هم از این به بعد لایک دادن و تبریک و شاید نقد و بررسی باشد..
> با احترام​



Manam?

Pas democracy chi? 

Adam harfa ro ziad to delesh negah dareh, mariz mishe, zood mimire: Roseto effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @New
> pas bezaa yechizi barat tarif konam . fek konam khabaresho shenide baashi ke emsaal 140 nafar daneshgah shiraz masmoum shodan va be gheyr az oun chand morede dige ham boud ke baziash khabaresh pakhsh ham nashod . baabaay e man lisansesho az daneshgah pahlavi (hamoon shiraz e fe'li ) gerefte . ehtemaalan midoni ke daneshgah pahlavi ba princetone amrica laghabe khahar gerefte boud tabadole ostado daneshjou daasht va babam tarif mikard migoft self chizi az restaurane hotele 5 star kam nadasht az anvaae salad ha va jhele o noushidani dar behtarin keyfiat va behdaasht ta keyfiate naharo sobhouneo .. elaa akhar... . ba'd migoft nazdikay enghelab shode boud o daaneshjoua be har bahaaneyi etesaab o tahason mikardand . migoft hich bahouneyi mamoolan peyda nemishod o chaareyi naboud joz inke dalile asliy e etesaabeshoun ya dar vaaghe bahouneye asliy e etesaabeshoun ro eteraaz be keyfioate bade ghaza elaam konand .  albate baabaam ino ba khande tarif mikard vali oun lahzeyi ke be man goft man ghiafam in shekli shod =


LoL, baaaale dadash baaaale
rahi jan oon chizi ke goftam ro shoma ham paye ee
oon threade
nemikham begam az tarafe @New mikham begam az tarafe Iranian members on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

@rahi2357

Beh hich mellati nabayad enghadr moft bedan bokhore keh badesh joftak bendazeh. Makhsosan ageh mellati basheh nadideh.

Ina ham hastan:
So students are turning to prostitution? There's nothing new about the oldest profession | Daily Mail Online

Paying For College: Morgan State Student Moonlights As Escort To Cover Rising Tuition Costs

Ba'desh in ham misazan (beh mellat hamoon ghadr bayad bedi keh khasiateshe):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> negaah kardan ke paaye boudan nemikhad


Khaste nabashi delavar.
na oon linke ke post karde boodam human history ro be soorate photo timeline dar ye chizi hodoude 120 130 ta photo gozashte
inaro ye chantasho man mizanam ye chantasho shoma ye chantasho serpi ye chantasho danesh ye chantasho ... hal she bere peye karesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> nemikham begam az tarafe @New mikham begam az tarafe Iranian members on PDF





New said:


> inaro ye chantasho man mizanam ye chantasho shoma ye chantasho serpi ye chantasho danesh ye chantasho ... hal she bere peye karesh



Ageh evolution nadashteh bashe, man nistam, hal khod dani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> evolution


are mashti hamash evolution hast aslan fohsh midim be creation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Proves that men are not evolved much...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> are mashti hamash evolution hast aslan fohsh midim be creation



Na digeh adabo reayat kon. 



rahi2357 said:


> pas laazem shod az @haman10 ham da'vat konim



Lazeme lazem. 

===========

Scientists without a scientific temper

Scientific temper ma kojast?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

agha ma unit 1 maps ro zadim
ino yeki dige bezane rahi jan, serpi jan, daneshi jan
Unit 2 Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> agha ma unit 1 maps ro zadim
> ino yeki dige bezane rahi jan, serpi jan, daneshi jan


Thanks for opening the thread new jan .

Guys serpi , danesh , others...
Unit 3 Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Einkaufstourismus


What kind of a word is this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> Thanks for opening the thread new jan .
> 
> Guys serpi , danesh , others...
> Unit 3 Maps



Thanks @rahi2357 and @New

Dustan lotfan aks ha ro be surate thumbnail gharar bedid ta page sangin nashe, age akso kamel bezarid page b zur baz mishe.

@kollang @Daneshmand

shoma zahmate unite 4 ro mikeshid yekitun? kare goruhie. 

Unit 4 Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

@The SiLent crY 

Lotfan postet to tuie bakhshe Iraq edit kon, hamin munde to ro ba bahane haie alaki ban konan. On bakhshe akharesh manzurame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> Thanks @rahi2357 and @New
> 
> Dustan lotfan aks ha ro be surate thumbnail gharar bedid ta page sangin nashe, age akso kamel bezarid page b zur baz mishe.
> 
> @kollang @Daneshmand
> 
> shoma zahmate unite 4 ro mikeshid yekitun? kare goruhie.
> 
> Unit 4 Maps


Salam

Age daneshmand nakard emshab mifrestam.alan bayad yekam dars bekhunam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

Sinan said:


> What kind of a word is this ?


shopping tourism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> What kind of a word is this ?


Lol if you think this is something then you havent seen anything yet, those are the longest words in German dictionary. 

1. Kraftfahrzeug-Haftpflichtversicherung
2. Donau-Dampfschifffahrtsgesellschaft
3. Rhein-Main-Donau-Großschifffahrtsweg
4. Arbeiterunfallversicherungsgesetz
5. Bundesausbildungsförderungsgesetz
6. Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung
7. Behindertengleichstellungsgesetz
8. Steuervergünstigungsabbaugesetz
9. Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit
10. Lebensversicherungsgesellschaft


There is also one with 63 Letters but isnt in the dictionary, its the name of a law in Germany. 
_Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz



_
As bonus: (wait till Ambulance )









Jokes a side i heard that German grammar is one of the hardest in the world, i dont know if true but i can confirm that it is indeed a pain in azz.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Lol if you think this is something then you havent seen anything yet, those are the longest words in German dictionary.
> 
> 1. Kraftfahrzeug-Haftpflichtversicherung
> 2. Donau-Dampfschifffahrtsgesellschaft
> 3. Rhein-Main-Donau-Großschifffahrtsweg
> 4. Arbeiterunfallversicherungsgesetz
> 5. Bundesausbildungsförderungsgesetz
> 6. Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung
> 7. Behindertengleichstellungsgesetz
> 8. Steuervergünstigungsabbaugesetz
> 9. Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit
> 10. Lebensversicherungsgesellschaft
> 
> 
> There is also one with 63 Letters but isnt in the dictionary, its the name of a law in Germany.
> _Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz
> 
> 
> 
> _
> As bonus: (wait till Ambulance )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes a side i heard that German grammar is one of the hardest in the world, i dont know if true but i can confirm that it is indeed a pain in azz.



Allah Allah..... ne tuhaf adamlar bunlar böyle yaw.....



xenon54 said:


> Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz


I bet %99 of the Germans can't write it down correctly... 

@Bismarck ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Allah Allah..... ne tuhaf adamlar bunlar böyle yaw.....


The thing is those words are made of multiple single words but they are written without a space when it is describing one thing.

For exsample this:
_Arbeiterunfallversicherungsgesetz
Arbeiter+Unfall+Versicherung+Gesetz
Worker+Accident+Insurance+Law
_
Translation:
Worker/Workplace accident insurance law.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Lol if you think this is something then you havent seen anything yet, those are the longest words in German dictionary.
> 
> 1. Kraftfahrzeug-Haftpflichtversicherung
> 2. Donau-Dampfschifffahrtsgesellschaft
> 3. Rhein-Main-Donau-Großschifffahrtsweg
> 4. Arbeiterunfallversicherungsgesetz
> 5. Bundesausbildungsförderungsgesetz
> 6. Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung
> 7. Behindertengleichstellungsgesetz
> 8. Steuervergünstigungsabbaugesetz
> 9. Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit
> 10. Lebensversicherungsgesellschaft
> 
> 
> There is also one with 63 Letters but isnt in the dictionary, its the name of a law in Germany.
> _Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz
> 
> 
> 
> _
> As bonus: (wait till Ambulance )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes a side i heard that German grammar is one of the hardest in the world, i dont know if true but i can confirm that it is indeed a pain in azz.




Sure german is a difficult language, but i was able to learn german within 3 months. Of course at that time i was not really eloquent but i could understand everything and communicate with other people. Now after 11 years I am doing my Abitur.



Sinan said:


> Allah Allah..... ne tuhaf adamlar bunlar böyle yaw.....
> 
> 
> I bet %99 of the Germans can't write it down correctly...
> 
> @Bismarck ??



It's easier than you think i would bet 20% but those have to be the most uneducated RTL people that live in germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> Sure german is a difficult language, but i was able to learn german within 3 months. Of course at that time i was not really eloquent but i could understand everything and communicate with other people. Now after 11 years I am doing my Abitur.


Well i didnt say impossible, i never took a single English class in my life, now try the same with German.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Well i didnt say impossible, i never took a single English class in my life, now try the same with German.


Wirklich? Dafür sprichst du besser Englisch als ich und ich werde es als Abiturfach haben 
Oh you might be right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> Wirklich? Dafür sprichst du besser Englisch als ich und ich werde es als Abiturfach haben
> Oh you might be right


Yeah but learning English isnt very hard once you speak German, plus i used to watch Cartoons in English when i was a kid, learning a language in younger age is much easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@IR-TR 

Welcome to forum brother. Visit our section too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> @IR-TR
> 
> Welcome to forum brother. Visit our section too.


Sagol abi. Hos bulduk.

By the way, Schwizerduuutsch is a whole 'nother type of funny to hear being spoken. I know, I've been in Switzerland over 20 times. Teyzelerimin biri orda yasiyor, Neuchatel'de. My mother migrated there too, after finishing high school and nurse school in Turkey. She lived in La Chaux de Fonds for about 20 yeards before coming to NL, But those are the French part of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> Sagol abi. Hos bulduk.
> 
> By the way, Schwizerduuutsch is a whole 'nother type of funny to hear being spoken. I know, I've been in Switzerland over 20 times. Teyzelerimin biri orda yasiyor, Neuchatel'de. My mother migrated there too, after finishing high school and nurse school in Turkey. She lived in La Chaux de Fonds for about 20 yeards before coming to NL, But those are the French part of course.



@xenon54 , come here mate. 

I did't understand these parts.  

- Schwizerduuutsch
- Neuchatel
- La Chaux de Fonds
- French part

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 , come here mate.
> 
> I did't understand these parts.
> 
> - Schwizerduuutsch
> - Neuchatel
> - La Chaux de Fonds
> - French part



Haha I see. Yes those were meant for the guy in the previous page, a Swiss Turk. I was telling about my mom how she went from Turkey to Switzerland and than came to Holland so that I could be born Anyway let's go over to the Turish side, I can't wait to see what Aselsan and Rocketsan have invented for us to drool over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

IR-TR said:


> Haha I see. Yes those were meant for the guy in the previous page, a Swiss Turk.


Xenon is a great guy, my best buddy.  He will join in the conversation when he is available. 



IR-TR said:


> I was telling about my mom how she went from Turkey to Switzerland and than came to Holland so that I could be born


 Very interesting .




IR-TR said:


> Anyway let's go over to the Turish side, I can't wait to see what Aselsan and Rocketsan have invented for us to drool over.



We have to wait till 5 May...than IDEF-2015 will start...we will see many news systems from both Aselsan and Roketsan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 , come here mate.
> 
> I did't understand these parts.
> 
> - Schwizerduuutsch
> - Neuchatel
> - La Chaux de Fonds
> - French part


Duuutsch = Deutsch = German
Schwizer = Schweizer = Switzerland

Well Switzerland consists of 4 parts.
The parts that sharing borders with germany and austria speak german or swiss german
The parts sharing borders borders with france speak french
those with italia speak italian and we have a part in the middle of switzerland where people
speak an old form of latin. hope you could understand my poor english bro ^^



IR-TR said:


> Haha I see. Yes those were meant for the guy in the previous page, a Swiss Turk. I was telling about my mom how she went from Turkey to Switzerland and than came to Holland so that I could be born Anyway let's go over to the Turish side, I can't wait to see what Aselsan and Rocketsan have invented for us to drool over.



Khosh amadi kardesim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

warfareknow said:


> Duuutsch = Deutsch = German
> Schwizer = Schweizer = Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> Khosh amadi kardesim



Merci merci. Noroozet mobarek. Damn I hate the Latin writing of Farsi 



Sinan said:


> Xenon is a great guy, my best buddy.  He will join in the conversation when he is available.
> 
> 
> Very interesting .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to wait till 5 May...than IDEF-2015 will start...we will see many news systems from both Aselsan and Roketsan.


Good to know. I can't wait. I'll have to excuse myself the next few days, as I need to finish and turn in my thesis. Need to finish damn law school already haha. That gives us plenty of time to debate IDEF-2015. Cok heyecanliyim!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

IR-TR said:


> Merci merci. Noroozet mobarek. Damn I hate the Latin writing of Farsi



Noruze to va familiet ham mobarak bashe


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 , come here mate.
> 
> I did't understand these parts.
> 
> - Schwizerduuutsch
> - Neuchatel
> - La Chaux de Fonds
> - French part


1. Switzerland German, kinda like Turkey Turkish and Azerbaijan Turkish.
2. Neuchatel a canton of Switzerland
3. A city in Switzerland, high in the mountains, i had courses there in winter with 3m snow, a class mate was stupid enough to come with his BMW M3 with summer tires. 
4. French spoken part of Switzerland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

xenon54 said:


> 1. Switzerland German, kinda like Turkey Turkish and Azerbaijan Turkish.
> 2. Neuchatel a canton of Switzerland
> 3. A city in Switzerland, high in the mountains, i had courses there in winter with 3m snow, a class mate was stupid enough to come with his BMW M3 with summer tires.
> 4. French spoken part of Switzerland.



Turks and their BMW's right? Haha. Same goes for Iranians btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

IR-TR said:


> Turks and their BMW's right? Haha. Same goes for Iranians btw.


Did i mention he was Turk?  

Well ok he was a Turk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

xenon54 said:


> Did i mention he was Turk?
> 
> Well ok he was a Turk.



I knew it:d

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Dedicated to the Hezbollah brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> Salam
> 
> Age daneshmand nakard emshab mifrestam.alan bayad yekam dars bekhunam.



4 and 5 done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

warfareknow said:


> uuutsch = Deutsch = German
> Schwizer = Schweizer = Switzerland
> 
> Well Switzerland consists of 4 parts.
> The parts that sharing borders with germany and austria speak german or swiss german
> The parts sharing borders borders with france speak french
> those with italia speak italian and we have a part in the middle of switzerland where people
> speak an old form of latin. hope you could understand my poor english bro ^^



Your English is good, bro.  

Thanks for the information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> @Abii @New @Serpentine @kollang @Daneshmand @rmi5 @ iranians ZOOD berid be in adress va be mousavi va marouf ray bedid nazarsanjiye volleyballe . WorldofVolley :: Female Dream team of 2014/2015 (Round 2)


Done

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

You're studying engineering right? 

I need some basic info about ABET certification. If a program is ABET certified, does that mean all 50 states accept the program? 

To ye company jadid shro kardam kar, hame mechanical engineer hastan. Kare jadidam kheily advance tar az kare ghablime, vali bekhatere experiencam hire shodam. Ba ye mosht az in engineera dashtam dirooz haf mizadam, behem goftan age mikham beram khavare miane ya Amrika dar ayande, hatman bayad engineering degreemo dashte basham, vali chon experience ziad daram, har engineering degree dashte basham kafie, lazem nist az ye daneshgahe khoob bashe. 

UND to Amrika engineering degree mide to mechanical, vali ghesmate theory ro online mikhooni, vaseye lab work bayad boland sham har tabestoon beram North Dakota. ABET certified ham hast. Daram dar moredesh fekr mikonam. Chon ham mitoonam kar konam, ham dars bekhoonam. Emkan nadare kar ro vel konam beram university. Chon to Canada ehtiyaj nadaram be engineering degree. Vali age job offer begiram dar ayande az Amrika ya khavare miane, bedoone engineering degree yekhode situation khatari mishe. 

I'm not interested in engineering work either. I just wanna stay in my field, but have that degree on the resume. They say the degree is ABET certified and I checked with ABET as well, they said it's certified. But in Canada, each province has its own say on education and they tell the federal govt to **** off half the time. I'm just trying to see how the US works and whether ABET certification is all that matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5
> 
> You're studying engineering right?
> 
> I need some basic info about ABET certification. If a program is ABET certified, does that mean all 50 states accept the program?
> 
> To ye company jadid shro kardam kar, hame mechanical engineer hastan. Kare jadidam kheily advance tar az kare ghablime, vali bekhatere experiencam hire shodam. Ba ye mosht az in engineera dashtam dirooz haf mizadam, behem goftan age mikham beram khavare miane ya Amrika dar ayande, hatman bayad engineering degreemo dashte basham, vali chon experience ziad daram, har engineering degree dashte basham kafie, lazem nist az ye daneshgahe khoob bashe.
> 
> UND to Amrika engineering degree mide to mechanical, vali ghesmate theory ro online mikhooni, vaseye lab work bayad boland sham har tabestoon beram North Dakota. ABET certified ham hast. Daram dar moredesh fekr mikonam. Chon ham mitoonam kar konam, ham dars bekhoonam. Emkan nadare kar ro vel konam beram university. Chon to Canada ehtiyaj nadaram be engineering degree. Vali age job offer begiram dar ayande az Amrika ya khavare miane, bedoone engineering degree yekhode situation khatari mishe.
> 
> I'm not interested in engineering work either. I just wanna stay in my field, but have that degree on the resume. They say the degree is ABET certified and I checked with ABET as well, they said it's certified. But in Canada, each province has its own say on education and they tell the federal govt to **** off half the time. I'm just trying to see how the US works and whether ABET certification is all that matters.



Haghighatesh man dorost nemidounam. Baraaye ma yek chizi hast be esm e IEEE, ke alaan search kardam didam ke engaar bakhshi az hamin ABET hast ke shoma gofti. ma hamisheh sa'y mikonim tou Journal haye IEEE paper bedim va conference hayi ra berim ke IEEE ta'yid mikoneh. yek jour hayi IEEE mesle yek saazman e standard e baalaa e sar maa hast. amma inkeh aayaa degree ye daneshgah ra ham ABET ta'yid mikoneh, man chizi nemidounam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Haghighatesh man dorost nemidounam. Baraaye ma yek chizi hast be esm e IEEE, ke alaan search kardam didam ke engaar bakhshi az hamin ABET hast ke shoma gofti. ma hamisheh sa'y mikonim tou Journal haye IEEE paper bedim va conference hayi ra berim ke IEEE ta'yid mikoneh. yek jour hayi IEEE mesle yek saazman e standard e baalaa e sar maa hast. amma inkeh aayaa degree ye daneshgah ra ham ABET ta'yid mikoneh, man chizi nemidounam.


Thanks. I'll have to do some more digging. The program at UND would take 6-8 years to complete on a part time basis. And even though Canada and the US have an agreement with each other and Canada is supposed to accept ABET certified programs, Alberta's certifying body says they won't accept UND's degree b/c of the online component, no matter what. In the US though, from everything I've read, it's a perfectly accepted program. But I need to be sure and I don't trust what the university says either. American universities like to lie a lot to bring in students.

Half my day at work is just as.s time. If I can sit down and study during that time and do an hour of studying after work, I could have a mech. or petroleum eng. degree in 6 years. Of course I won't need it directly and it's not even accepted in Canada, but I can always become a perm. resident in the US for the right job offer lmao. I'm growing tired of the cold here. In my 30's I won' have the patience I do now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

Sorry for posting offtopic

Pics from kargil a remote
region of our kashmir,it is Shia dominated region and unlike kashmir valley people here love India and Iran alike













celebrating The revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Thanks. I'll have to do some more digging. The program at UND would take 6-8 years to complete on a part time basis. And even though Canada and the US have an agreement with each other and Canada is supposed to accept ABET certified programs, Alberta's certifying body says they won't accept UND's degree b/c of the online component, no matter what. In the US though, from everything I've read, it's a perfectly accepted program. But I need to be sure and I don't trust what the university says either. American universities like to lie a lot to bring in students.
> 
> Half my day at work is just as.s time. If I can sit down and study during that time and do an hour of studying after work, I could have a mech. or petroleum eng. degree in 6 years. Of course I won't need it directly and it's not even accepted in Canada, but I can always become a perm. resident in the US for the right job offer lmao. I'm growing tired of the cold here. In my 30's I won' have the patience I do now.




Living in cold weather is no good for a long time, note that this is coming from a guy who wears short sleeves when there is mild snowing and people cover themselves with winter coats. 
That's a superb idea. As you said, you'll just need to do some search about the degree of that university before spending the dear money for it  Sorry, I have no more info about this ABET institution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Living in cold weather is no good for a long time, note that this is coming from a guy who wears short sleeves when there is mild snowing and people cover themselves with winter coats.
> That's a superb idea. As you said, you'll just need to do some search about the degree of that university before spending the dear money for it  Sorry, I have no more info about this ABET institution.


No worries man. Thanks for the help. 

If I do go for it, it would mean giving up on the idea of buying a new car for the next 5 year. That would suck balls. American universities love to separate people from their hard earned money for no reason lol. I haven't even figured out the total cost, but I don't think I wanna know yet. There's also the issue of getting accepted haha. I'm acting like I'm already in. I'm hoping I can write one of those sob story letters and attach it to my application. Say how I'm working in the North Pole and I have 5 kids to feed and I wanna improve my life and shit haha. 

Electrical is the hardest from what I've heard no? If I do go for it, I'll go for either mech or petro. Mech might be too hard for me though. Too much physics and math. No thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I'm hoping I can write one of those sob story letters and attach it to my application. Say how I'm working in the North Pole and I have 5 kids to feed and I wanna improve my life and shit haha.


  
  


> Electrical is the hardest from what I've heard no? If I do go for it, I'll go for either mech or petro. Mech might be too hard for me though. Too much physics and math. No thanks.



Yeah, in hardness, Electrical is 100, Mech is 70 and rest of engineering branches are at most 40, with Industrial being 0.0001

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, in hardness, Electrical is 100, Mech is 70 and rest of engineering branches are at most 40, with Industrial being 0.0001


One of the guys at work told me about Industrial, but UND doesn't have Industrial and it would defeat the purpose for me. I only want it to make my resume beefier, nothing more, but it still has to be in something related to what I'm doing. Mechanical is the closest one, but I won't last. Petroleum or chemical might be good enough. Anything less than that is a waste of time I think. The guy that told me about industrial has an engineering degree from India and he got his masters in Industrial from Canada. He said it's super easy. But wtf is the point lool. It's not even related to what he's doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> One of the guys at work told me about Industrial, but UND doesn't have Industrial and it would defeat the purpose for me. I only want it to make my resume beefier, nothing more, but it still has to be in something related to what I'm doing. Mechanical is the closest one, but I won't last. Petroleum or chemical might be good enough. Anything less than that is a waste of time I think. The guy that told me about industrial has an engineering degree from India and he got his masters in Industrial from Canada. He said it's super easy. But wtf is the point lool. It's not even related to what he's doing.



Industrial Engineering is pure BullCrap. You'll just need to read a 40 pages pamphlet during a course and will be finally asked about the simplest questions that even a lizard from saudi deserts can answer them in 3 seconds even without looking at that pamphlet.  Honestly, I would not even give authority to a person with Industrial Engineering doctorate to clean my hourse's shit. 
Instead, if you want to spend your hard earned money, I suggest you to go for Petroleum and Chemical Eng. It is much easier than Mech. Eng. and harder than Industrial, but the degree worths the money you are going to spend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Industrial Engineering is pure BullCrap. You'll just need to read a 40 pages pamphlet during a course and will be finally asked about the simplest questions that even a lizard from saudi deserts can answer them in 3 seconds even without looking at that pamphlet.  Honestly, I would not even give authority to a person with Industrial Engineering doctorate to clean my hourse's shit.
> Instead, if you want to spend your hard earned money, I suggest you to o for Petroleum and Chemical Eng. It is much easier than Mech. Eng. and harder than Industrial, but the degree worths the money you are going to spend.


Damet garm. That's probably what I'll do then. **** mechanical. My math and physics are too shit for mechanical. And my brother is almost done with his chemical engineering degree. I'm sure I can always get him to help me on Skype or something during emergencies.

I'll wait to see what the cost is for Canadian students. I sent them an email, no response yet. Hopefully Monday. Better not be something ridiculous, but it's an American university so anything's possible lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Damet garm. That's probably what I'll do then. **** mechanical. My math and physics are too shit for mechanical. And my brother is almost done with his chemical engineering degree. I'm sure I can always get him to help me on Skype or something during emergencies.
> 
> I'll wait to see what the cost is for Canadian students. I sent them an email, no response yet. Hopefully Monday. Better not be something ridiculous, but it's an American university so anything's possible lol



Yeah, that seems to be a good plan!
Yeah, American Universities are good at looting student's pockets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Yeah, that seems to be a good plan!
> Yeah, American Universities are good at looting student's pockets


So I got a response. Apparently the cost for the online program is a lot less than the on campus program. It's less than 40K which isn't bad. The on campus program would be close to 100K!!!!! What the **** is wrong with the US lmao. My friend did a whole degree in McGill and paid less than 10K CDN for all 4 years (he was a Quebec resident which is why it was so cheap, but still).

She said I can transfer courses from my previous university here in Canada, but I don't know how that would work and if I even have anything transferable to engineering since I studied business and accounting (maybe an English course lol). She also told me about some regional department of energy in the US and how they also certify the program, but anything the school itself tells me I'll ignore for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan @xenon54 

Watched Water Diviner last night, have you seen it? What do you think about Turkey shown in the movie? I think it was mostly neutral, at least compared to other typical Hollywood movies who portray anything in east like a 4 year old child.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Watched Water Diviner last night, have you seen it? What do you think about Turkey shown in the movie? I think it was mostly neutral, at least compared to other typical Hollywood movies who portray anything in east like a 4 year old child.




I didn't watched it. I heard it was some kind of a emotional without action...so. 

But if i don't remember wrong, Xenon watched it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

اگه گفتین این کنکور چیه ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jack 86000

ترندگذاری برنامه‌ ششم پیشرفت در افق طرح‌ریزی استراتژیک ۱۴۱۴ + دانلود - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> Watched Water Diviner last night, have you seen it? What do you think about Turkey shown in the movie? I think it was mostly neutral, at least compared to other typical Hollywood movies who portray anything in east like a 4 year old child.





Sinan said:


> I didn't watched it. I heard it was some kind of a emotional without action...so.
> 
> But if i don't remember wrong, Xenon watched it.



Havent watched it yet, still waiting for a HD release, but i think it wont be negative about Turkey as most hollywood movies, how did you like it, its worth it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

raptor22 said:


> اگه گفتین این کنکور چیه ....
> 
> View attachment 216188


حوزه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Havent watched it yet, still waiting for a HD release, but i think it wont be negative about Turkey as most hollywood movies, how did you like it, its worth it?



No it didn't have a negative view. it was mostly positive, not a bad one, especially a movie about Gallipolli battle which is rare in Hollywood. It also shows Greeks as the bad guys in some scenes. 

HD version is already out for download, but if you wanna buy it, I don't know when it'll become available.

My friend just suggested another a Turkish romance named "A small September affair". He said it was a good one and I'm downloading it now, will watch it tomorrow. Honestly I hate Turkish dramas and tv shows (along with their Iranian similar dramas), many women in Iran watch them, but I do like good romance films, so I'll give this one a try.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> My friend just suggested another a Turkish romance named "A small September affair". He said it was a good one and I'm downloading it now, will watch it tomorrow. Honestly I hate Turkish dramas and tv shows (along with their Iranian similar dramas), many women in Iran watch them, but I do like good romance films, so I'll give this one a try.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Uhuhu said:


>


Lol something similar happened a couple years ago in Izmir metro.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

Uhuhu said:


>



Oh goodness.



xenon54 said:


> Lol something similar happened a couple years ago in Izmir metro.



NOW do we believe in reincarnation?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL 

15 Days remain. IDEF'15 | 5-8 May 2015 | İSTANBUL-TÜRKİYE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> 15 Days remain. IDEF'15 | 5-8 May 2015 | İSTANBUL-TÜRKİYE


Patience 

Jk Soheil no had feelings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Patience
> 
> Jk Soheil no had feelings.



Wahhhhh, i can't wait. 

I'm watching this video daily....it's music hypes me up. 






@New We are so hyped up that one of our member even prepared a wish list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

@Militant Atheist 
Are you in IT? 

Can you give a rundown of the IT industry in the US please? In terms of job prospects I mean. I hear it's very lucrative, even when starting out.


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> @New We are so hyped up that one of our member even prepared a wish list.


Wow, the guy has to be a real enthusiastic one.
BTW, hope you guys some very unveiling days  ahead.
Turkey is a nation and country in the right path, so I won't be surprised seeing the most sophisticated systems, being unveiled.
BTW, whatever happens, I'll promise doing my best trolling there.  so be prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> BTW, whatever happens, I'll promise doing my best trolling there.  so be prepared.


Lol, i have never seen you trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Lol something similar happened a couple years ago in Izmir metro.



What the **** did I just see?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

I remember someone posted photos of a mockup Kabe in an Iranian stadium....

Now it's time to see the Turkish version.....

























I always say...."Atatürk should have hanged all of the mullahs"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> What the **** did I just see?


Astonishing isnt it? This man even came in News after the Metro pic went viral.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

*اساسنامه شرکت طراحی و ساخت موتورهای هوایی*



روزنامه رسمی جمهوری اسلامی ایران​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

Anyone plays "Boom Beach" over here? or Clash of Clans ? who has bought gems from Iranian sites?


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Astonishing isnt it? This man even came in News after the Metro pic went viral.






Lol




SOHEIL said:


> *اساسنامه شرکت طراحی و ساخت موتورهای هوایی*
> 
> 
> 
> روزنامه رسمی جمهوری اسلامی ایران​







@SOHEIL Ye khat, do khat , se khat, aslan shayad 10 khat betunam farsi bekhunam ama dige ino nemitunam 
Agar baram kholase bokoni kheyli mamnunam dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> Ye khat, do khat , se khat, aslan shayad 10 khat betunam farsi bekhunam ama dige ino nemitunam
> Agar baram kholase bokoni kheyli mamnunam dadash


من نمی فهمم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> من نمی فهمم



Since I cannot read persian very good and don't understand everything, I asked Soheil jan to summ up the story for me if possible, so in fact both, you and me don't understand anything kardeşim 

ooooops *I did quote the wrong post*, pardon!

-Now fixed it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

xenon54 said:


> من نمی فهمم


Evet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> yes a maniac guy with low dignity and self confidence like Ata TURK who think it will be advanced by uncovering women heads and changing its historical alphabet to western system, could have be able to hang all mullas... although Turk mullahs in Ata TURK era were deserved a genocide... we still see their follow up descendants in al azhar and Saudi style mullah houses....



First of all, Ataturk is such a holy figure that your dirty words which escaped from your forked tongue will never reach him.

Secondly, we owe him our country, our Turkish identity and our freedom. If Turkey is in stability while all of the ex-ottoman states are in a mess. It's due to his principles and teachings.

Thirdly, he never banned hijab from entire society but burqa.

Finally, Arabic script is not our historical alphabet but Old Turkic alphabet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Now cry me a river.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> Arabic script is not our historical alphabet but Old Turkic alphabet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


this is Mongolia china region based language... are you Mongul in heritage and culture? So you say your real Alphabet is that Herogliph like Chinese Mongolia alphabet? then why did n't Ata Turk changed its Arabic alpha to their original Turk alpha? Is n,t it more patriotic? all world knows that Ataturk thought his nation's only obstacle against becoming Advanced, is to become truely European in life... he ordered not wearing your traditional clothes, changed your alpha to Western, banned Hijab of that day, started to encourage drinking alcohol in Qahvahanes.... I have seen many Documentaries on this issues and all of them Turkish made or Western were saying the same words that I,m saying...

I,m not saying you should stick to your ancient primitive mongul Alpha, as Iranian alpha was the famous Mikhi alpha...but since we needed a more sophisticated alpha we chose Arabic as it was much more close to our culture and religion too...
I gotta be honest... to me your Ata Turk is a very Turk guy... he is the father of all Turks... btw, before Erdugan reform Turks could not have hijab or even a simple scarf in universities, public and social service offices...


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> this is Mongolia china region based language... are you Mongul in heritage and culture? So you say your real Alphabet is that Heroglyf like chinease mongolia alphabet? then why did n't Ata Turk changed its Arabic alpha to their original Turk alpha? Is n,t it more patriotic?


Origin of the Orhun script is controversial....you can't come and say "your script is chinese"....or you can say it, it will just be a claim.


scythian500 said:


> I gotta be honest... to me your Ata Turk is a very Turk guy... he is the father of all Turks... btw, before Erdugan reform Turks could not have hijab or even a simple scarf in universities, public and social service offices...


Yeap, those were banned. As it was a necessity in that era. Also Fez has been banned and and replaced with hats.

Those reforms were needed at the time. But today, banning hijab is not necessary as the goal of secularism has been reached and has strong roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> Origin of the Orhun script is controversial....you can't come and say "your script is chinese"....or you can say it, it will just be a claim.
> 
> Yeap, those were banned. As it was a necessity in that era. Also Fez has been banned and and replaced with hats.
> 
> Those reforms were needed at the time. But today, banning hijab is not necessary as the goal of secularism has been reached and has strong roots.


ok kardashi


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> this is Mongolia china region based language... are you Mongul in heritage and culture? So you say your real Alphabet is that Herogliph like Chinese Mongolia alphabet? then why did n't Ata Turk changed its Arabic alpha to their original Turk alpha? Is n,t it more patriotic? all world knows that Ataturk thought his nation's only obstacle against becoming Advanced, is to become truely European in life... he ordered not wearing your traditional clothes, changed your alpha to Western, banned Hijab of that day, started to encourage drinking alcohol in Qahvahanes.... I have seen many Documentaries on this issues and all of them Turkish made or Western were saying the same words that I,m saying...
> 
> I,m not saying you should stick to your ancient primitive mongul Alpha, as Iranian alpha was the famous Mikhi alpha...but since we needed a more sophisticated alpha we chose Arabic as it was much more close to our culture and religion too...
> I gotta be honest... to me your Ata Turk is a very Turk guy... he is the father of all Turks... btw, before Erdugan reform Turks could not have hijab or even a simple scarf in universities, public and social service offices...


Switching to Latin Alphabet boost the literacy rate incredibly, it was necessary, why does it bother you that we use latin? Arabic alphabet isnt Turkish just as Latin isnt, if you say back to the roots then we would have to switch back to Orkhun Alphabet but why making things unneccesary complicated?

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> ok kardashi


You guys as islamists often refer Ataturk like he was against Islam.....that was not the case. He comes from a very religious house hold.

Let's look into some of his quotes;

_- He is a weak ruler who needs religion to uphold his government; it is as if he would catch his people in a trap. My people are going to learn the principles of democracy, the dictates of truth and the teachings of science. Superstition must go. Let them worship as they will; every man can follow his own conscience, provided it does not interfere with sane reason or bid him against the liberty of his fellow-men.

- Religion is an important institution. A nation without religion cannot survive. Yet it is also very important to note that religion is a link between Allah and the individual believer. The brokerage of the pious cannot be permitted. Those who use religion for their own benefit are detestable. We are against such a situation and will not allow it. Those who use religion in such a manner have fooled our people; it is against just such people that we have fought and will continue to fight. Know that whatever conforms to reason, logic, and the advantages and needs of our people conforms equally to Islam. If our religion did not conform to reason and logic, it would not be the perfect religion, the final religion.

- We do not consider our principles as dogmas contained in books that are said to come from heaven. We derive our inspiration, not from heaven, or from an unseen world, but directly from life.

- It is claimed that religious unity is also a factor in the formation of nations. Whereas, we see the contrary in the Turkish nation. Turks were a great nation even before they adopted Islam. This religion did not help the Arabs, Iranians, Egyptians and others to unite with Turks to form a nation. Conversely, it weakened the Turks’ national relations; it numbed Turkish national feelings and enthusiasm. This was natural, because Mohammedanism was based on Arab nationalism above all nationalities._

He was not against Islam.. he opposed when religion over-shadowed reason and logic. When first printers reached Ottoman empire. People burned them claiming that they were instruments of Shaitan. He was against Mullahs abusing people by using religion as an instrument. He was against the inequality towards woman by using religion.

He changed the whole system......and Turks like me are grateful for him fol all of his deeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## warfareknow

I honestly must say that even the persian / arabic script has letters that latin doesn't have I don't feel comfortable to use it (at least when I try to read). Not because I was 8 when we left Iran and I couldn't learn but because i see it as something Arab and foreign somehow. I don't mean it in a bad way, I think just that's not ours as latin isn't too


----------



## TurAr

A spineless Arab wannabe maniac mullah with low dignity, apparently couldn't hold his hatred for Turkey and its founder anymore.

He must be thinking that forcing woman into covering their heads is key to success like his Arab wannabe masters who have brought all kinds of troubles and disasters on Iran


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> He comes from a very religious house hold.


@scythian500 thats btw Atatürk and his Mother Zübeyde Hanim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> Switching to Latin Alphabet boost the literacy rate incredibly, it was necessary, why does it bother you that we use latin? Arabic alphabet isnt Turkish just as Latin isnt, if you say back to the roots then we would have to switch back to Orkhun Alphabet but why making things unneccesary complicated?


both Arabic and Latin are not yours but you were using Arabic alpha for centuries... and it is a working alphabet if added Persian letters to it to make it perfect... literacy rate has nothing to do with alphabet... Eastern Asian nations are over %90 literate with their weird, very hard to learn alphabets... Iranian also became over %90 literate with its current Persian (Arabic + 4 new letters) alphabet.. it is a matter of determination....

I don't have anything against Latin alphabet... good for you... but I gotta say it... it is rather funny to see eastern words written in a deformed form of Latin... Sarhosh!!!
ok, Ata Turk is the father of all Turks... I admit it...


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> @scythian500 thats btw Atatürk and his Mother Zübeyde Hanim.



Bro, have you ever watched this video.... nobody can say a word above this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

TurAr said:


> A spineless Arab wannabe maniac mullah with low dignity, apparently couldn't hold his hatred for Turkey and its founder anymore.
> 
> He must be thinking that forcing woman into covering their heads is key to success like his Arab wannabe masters who have brought all kinds of troubles and disasters on Iran


slow down Turk... your Turk nature is not a clear sheet too ... do you want me to remind you of those??
I don't like Arabs the way you say it... actually since I learned their language and researched them through long backpack trips, I am more of a denier of them than a fan!! 

and I,m fully against forcing women to either cover their head ot uncover it... both are not encouraging... Islam hass perfect rules (at least its shia version that I know of) but as far as it is not wrongly interpreted... I discourage some of my country rules as well... one is to force people to have hijab.... some of Islamic rules are unchangeable through out time but some of them should and (already under processing) MUST be modified taking TIME (2015) and PLACE (where you live) into account... This is a movement that started a decade ago in Iran and Mullahs are going to modify some of not principal Islamic rules into a modern understanding... one was Tahrim of stoning... One was equal Ransom for both men and women in case of murder or accidents... One is equal ransom for non Muslim citizens... One is letting bi-sexuals to decide what they want to be and let them operate a Sex change operation.... one is using abortion when it is needed... one is laboratory pregnancy... a good and perfect religion must be adaptive and smart...something that Shia are trying to be... But still I,m against some rules like forced Hijab.. and I,m sure it will be changed in future... Btw, did you know forced Hijab is something Jewish and Christian before it is Islamic??
*
that forcing woman into covering their heads is key to success*
here you are trolling... Non of forcing to Hijab and Forcing to unhijab are a force toward success... The success comes from determination and innovative minds and hard work...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> both Arabic and Latin are not yours but you were using Arabic alpha for centuries... and it is a working alphabet if added Persian letters to it to make it perfect... literacy rate has nothing to do with alphabet... Eastern Asian nations are over %90 literate with their weird, very hard to learn alphabets... Iranian also could become over %90 with its current Persian (Arabic + 4 new letters) alphabet.. it is a matter of determination....
> 
> I don't have anything against Latin alphabet... good for you... but I gotta say it... it is rather funny to see eastern words written in a deformed form of Latin... Sarhosh!!!
> ok, Ata Turk is the father of all Turks... I admit it...


You know whats even more funny? Your war with Arabs while using their Alphabet, giving Arabic names to your weapons.
Now how do you like this response?
Seriously either come up with real points or just leave it, your passive agressive attitude to make fun with our basic principles is childish, it will only lead to flame wars since Iranian state doctrine is full of irony.



Sinan said:


> Bro, have you ever watched this video.... nobody can say a word above this.


Yeah i watched it, im still asking myself why he quoted a very pro Atatürk letter, maybe his need to put CHP in a difficult position made him do it. 
Well he also had a pro secularism speech in Egypt when Morsi overtook the power, sometimes i dont know what this man thinks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Yeah i watched it, im still asking myself why he quoted a very pro Atatürk letter, maybe his need to put CHP in a difficult position made him do it.
> Well he also had a pro secularism speech in Egypt when Morsi overtook the power, sometimes i dont know what this man thinks.


He is not an Islamist at all..... he is a religion merchant like the rest of his predecessors.

As Ataturk said years ago.
- _He is a weak ruler who needs religion to uphold his government; 
- Those who use religion for their own benefit are detestable._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> You know whats even more funny? Your war with Arabs while using their Alphabet, giving Arabic names to your weapons.
> Now how do you like this response?
> Seriously either come up with real points or just leave it, your passive agressive attitude to make fun with our basic principles is childish, it will only lead to flame wars since Iranian state doctrine is full of irony.
> 
> 
> Yeah i watched it, im still asking myself why he quoted a very pro Atatürk letter, maybe his need to put CHP in a difficult position made him do it.
> Well he also had a pro secularism speech in Egypt when Morsi overtook the power, sometimes i dont know what this man thinks.



*Your war with Arabs while using their Alphabet, giving Arabic names to your weapons!!!! realllllly? r u serious???*

Why Ataturk was in war with Latin Alphabet users when you were using Latin??? what a naive reasoning...

*So because 1400 years ago we fought with Arabs we should also hate the alphabet???*

Iranian culture actually blossomed after Iran became Islamic... all our great poets and literature is in Persian language but in Arabic alpha... we can not leave our thousand years culture and literature behind... We never hated the language... we have been into war with Arabs 1400 years ago... we did not declare war against their alphabet... Persian using Arabic alphabet is something we like as it is our religious language and like it or not it is very practical as Iranian culture and civilization adopted Arabic for over a thousand years and still using it... We found it practical... Arabic alpha being Iran's main alpha for tens of centuries can be called local, although we found the weaknesses of Arabic alpha too and fixed it with adding 4 new letters and removing all the circumferences... I love our names in Arabic because most of them are names of our religious leaders that we love.. it is a global habit that people choose the names of their previous religious or cultural personalities..... also I love Persian names too... 

*But tell me this...So because 1400 years ago we fought with Arabs we should also hate the alphabet???*
*
Naming weapons in Arabic by IRCG only as ARMY uses Persian names mostly... has a message as it seems!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> Why Ataturk was in war with Latin Alphabet users when you were using Latin??? what a naive reasoning...


I just wrote it to make it clear to you how stupid your point is, thats why i wrote ''Now how do you like this response?'' right after.



scythian500 said:


> So because 1400 years ago we fought with Arabs we should also hate the alphabet???


What exactly is happening in Syria, Iraq, Yemen and even in PDF? 



scythian500 said:


> Iranian culture actually blossomed after Iran became Islamic... all our great poets and literature is in Persian language but in Arabic alpha... we can not leave our thousand years culture and literature behind... We never hated the language... we have been into war with Arabs 1400 years ago... we did not declare war against their alphabet... Persian using Arabic alphabet is something we like as it is our religious language and like it or not it is very practical as Iranian culture and civilization adopted Arabic for over a thousand years and still using it... We found it practical... Arabic alpha being Iran's main alpha for tens of centuries can be called local, although we found the weaknesses of Arabic alpha too and fixed it with adding 4 new letters and removing all the circumferences... I love our names in Arabic because most of them are names of our religious leaders that we love.. it is a global habit that people choose the names of their previous religious or cultural personalities..... also I love Persian names too...


And Latin alphabet became very practical to us too, do you see me questioning why you use a Alien Alphabet in Iran?



scythian500 said:


> Naming weapons in Arabic by IRCG only as ARMY uses Persian names mostly... has a message as it seems!!!


Again the same reason as above, you are judging us for using a Alien Alphabet while the same is case in Iran, using it since 100 or 1000 years doesnt change anything, it is what it is.
There is no reason for us to use Arabic Alphabet just as you see no reason to use Latin Alphabet.


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> He is not an Islamist at all..... he is a religion merchant like the rest of his predecessors.
> 
> As Ataturk said years ago.
> - _He is a weak ruler who needs religion to uphold his government;
> - Those who use religion for their own benefit are detestable._


What if the people themselves were under a secular government and then decided to make their religion as their base of their revolution? It is pure democracy.. is n,t it? People decide what they want and adopt it!! I,m not a religious merchant.. I truly believe in my religion as I am a converted person BTW... I researched all available religions for years and before you were born... I was practically an atheist at your age but born something else...

I find this religion so perfect and I adhere to it with please... I also love to live in a country that majority of my fellow citizens are the same as myself in religion... It is a positive point.. you must ask yourself and your fellow Lost-in-Identity friends why they are named Muslim and act exactly against it in their daily life!! You are either a Muslim and adhere it or choose something else and name yourself under that sect... although I,m sure that a good percentage of ordinary Turks in Turkey are true Muslims...



xenon54 said:


> I just wrote it to make it clear to you how stupid your point is, thats why i wrote ''Now how do you like this response?'' right after.


There is a difference between NOt HATING an alphabet and Adhering it!!!


xenon54 said:


> What exactly is happening in Syria, Yemen and even in PDF?


Then if we are fighting Arabs what Syrian government, Lebanese Hizbullah, Hamas, Houthis are? Turk??


xenon54 said:


> And Latin alphabet became very practical to us too, do you see me questioning why you use a Alien Alphabet in Iran?


Do u even read my words? I said we found a practical alpha thousand years ago and improved it and still using it... but you already has Arabic alphabet as your main alpha for centuries and then one person came to realize suddenly that Alphabet must be changed to civilized !!! Europeans so we can become like them... Don,t you see the difference?

ok, patriotic Turk culture adherer fan of Latin of civilized Europeans...I,m going to bed.. it is late in Persia... I have inventions to invent... achievements to achieve... wars to fight...
BTW., WELCOME TO TURKISH CHILL THREAD... 
I,m heading to bed... Saguhul night kardashi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> What if the people themselves were under a secular government and then decided to make their religion as their base of their revolution? It is pure democracy.. is n,t it? People decide what they want and adopt it!! I,m not a religious merchant.. I truly believe in my religion as I am a converted person BTW... I researched all available religions for years and before you were born... I was practically an atheist at your age but born something else...
> 
> I find this religion so perfect and I adhere to it with please... I also love to live in a country that majority of my fellow citizens are the same as myself in religion... It is a positive point.. you must ask yourself and your fellow Lost-in-Identity friends why they are named Muslim and act exactly against it in their daily life!! You are either a Muslim and adhere it or choose something else and name yourself under that sect... although I,m sure that a good percentage of ordinary Turks in Turkey are true Muslims...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between NOt HATING an alphabet and Adhering it!!!
> 
> Then if we are fighting Arabs what Syrian government, Lebanese Hizbullah, Hamas, Houthis are? Turk??
> 
> Do u even read my words? I said we found a practical alpha thousand years ago and improved it and still using it... but you already has Arabic alphabet as your main alpha for centuries and then one person came to realize suddenly that Alphabet must be changed to civilized !!! Europeans so we can become like them... Don,t you see the difference?
> 
> ok, patriotic Turk culture adherer fan of Latin of civilized Europeans...I,m going to bed.. it is late in Persia... I have inventions to invent... achievements to achieve... wars to fight...
> I,m heading to bed... Saguhul night kardashi


Then go and invent something why do you care about the alphabet in Turkey?


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

You all just reminded me that I wanted to make an IPA based off of the Syriac alphabet which can be written left to right or right to left.



scythian500 said:


> Do u even read my words? I said we found a practical alpha thousand years ago and improved it and still using it... but you already has Arabic alphabet as your main alpha for centuries and then one person came to realize suddenly that Alphabet must be changed to civilized !!! Europeans so we can become like them... Don,t you see the difference?
> 
> ok, patriotic Turk culture adherer fan of Latin of civilized Europeans...I,m going to bed.. it is late in Persia... I have inventions to invent... achievements to achieve... wars to fight...
> I,m heading to bed... Saguhul night kardashi


Let me guess, it's evolved from Phoenician alphabet?


----------



## scythian500

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> You all just reminded me that I wanted to make an IPA based off of the Syriac alphabet which can be written left to right or right to left.
> 
> 
> Let me guess, it's evolved from Phoenician alphabet?


yesssss......


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

scythian500 said:


> BTW., WELCOME TO TURKISH CHILL THREAD...


You mean Amurrekan?


----------



## scythian500

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> You mean Amurrekan?


ha??? ok.... its in the first shelf from right... please close the window on your way to bed...


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> What if the people themselves were under a secular government and then decided to make their religion as their base of their revolution? It is pure democracy.. is n,t it? People decide what they want and adopt it!! I,m not a religious merchant.. I truly believe in my religion as I am a converted person BTW... I researched all available religions for years and before you were born... I was practically an atheist at your age but born something else...
> 
> I find this religion so perfect and I adhere to it with please... I also love to live in a country that majority of my fellow citizens are the same as myself in religion... It is a positive point.. you must ask yourself and your fellow Lost-in-Identity friends why they are named Muslim and act exactly against it in their daily life!! You are either a Muslim and adhere it or choose something else and name yourself under that sect... although I,m sure that a good percentage of ordinary Turks in Turkey are true Muslims...



It seems that you have understand nothing from my posts...
What is religion for you ? To force all the citizens of the country to live under religious rules ?

We say our religion is between Man and Allah.

Secondly, again you did't understand "religion merchant". It means that "_Those who use religion for their own benefit " _
Yes, Erdoğan fits exactly in that definition...... he uses religion to sway votes. He says "Allah, Bismillah, İnşhallah" all the time. Yet he fills his pocket and his family member's and his friends and his ministers by stealing from Turkish people. He lives in a 1000 roomed palace where as our prophet lived a very modest life.

My grandfather was a religious man. He would pray 5 times in mosque everyday. He lived a modest life. He had good morals.

There is a huge difference between a "religious man" and a "religion merchant"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Japan's Maglev train breaks another record: 603 km/hour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

looool Read post 14
Japan Mulls 2018 Moon Landing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

bro look at this







i say it must be A) but right answer is C) can u plz tell me how this possible ?

@kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> bro look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i say it must be A) but right answer is C) can u plz tell me how this possible ?
> 
> @kollang


definitely the answer is A.if X,Y,Z belong to complex numbers territory the answer could be different.(I will calculate it if you want)

BTW, if you are into studying mathematic in a higher level I suggest you to study "calculus" written by Robert A. Adams.


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> It seems that you have understand nothing from my posts...
> What is religion for you ? To force all the citizens of the country to live under religious rules ?
> 
> We say our religion is between Man and Allah.
> 
> Secondly, again you did't understand "religion merchant". It means that "_Those who use religion for their own benefit " _
> Yes, Erdoğan fits exactly in that definition...... he uses religion to sway votes. He says "Allah, Bismillah, İnşhallah" all the time. Yet he fills his pocket and his family member's and his friends and his ministers by stealing from Turkish people. He lives in a 1000 roomed palace where as our prophet lived a very modest life.
> 
> My grandfather was a religious man. He would pray 5 times in mosque everyday. He lived a modest life. He had good morals.
> 
> There is a huge difference between a "religious man" and a "religion merchant"


I respect guys like your father

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> I respect guys like your father


That's how it should be....






Look at this photo....they are waiting to break their fast. All kinds of meals, in a luxury hotel, singers singing their songs while they are eating..... I mean what was the purpose of fasting...do they even remember that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> That's how it should be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this photo....they are waiting to break their fast. All kinds of meals, in a luxury hotel, singers singing their songs while they are eating..... I mean what was the purpose of fasting...do they even remember that ?


it is like one of my friends who after 30 years he decided to fast in ramazan and in eftar he had it with a glass of old shiraz wine!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> it is like one of my friends who after 30 years he decided to fast in ramazan and in eftar he had it with a glass of old shiraz wine!!!!


Last year in Ramadan. In Turkey people were discussing that if it is helal or haram to break the fast with sexual-intercourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> That's how it should be....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this photo....they are waiting to break their fast. All kinds of meals, in a luxury hotel, singers singing their songs while they are eating..... I mean what was the purpose of fasting...do they even remember that ?


In a culture that even Iftar of Fasting is a place to show up your wealth, you should reset a lot of things... the same goes for Iranians... they compete in more luxurious meals for Iftar when they have guests!! At least in one month of Ramazan people should look into Imam Ali (A.S) and Fatima (s) that for three consecutive nights in ramazan when they wanted to break the fast with couple of dates and a little bread, poor (maybe orphans) came to their door asking for food and they gave away what they had for couple of days in raw... this is the philosophy behind Ramazan... to give away... to understand more people who had nothing to eat let Fasting aside, to calm your non-fill-able desires...



Sinan said:


> Last year in Ramadan. In Turkey people were discussing that if it is helal or haram to break the fast with sexual-intercourse.


they can't take it anymore even for minutes... u gotta understand them!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> slow down Turk... your Turk nature is not a clear sheet too ... do you want me to remind you of those??
> I don't like Arabs the way you say it... actually since I learned their language and researched them through long backpack trips, I am more of a denier of them than a fan!!
> 
> and I,m fully against forcing women to either cover their head ot uncover it... both are not encouraging... Islam hass perfect rules (at least its shia version that I know of) but as far as it is not wrongly interpreted... I discourage some of my country rules as well... one is to force people to have hijab.... some of Islamic rules are unchangeable through out time but some of them should and (already under processing) MUST be modified taking TIME (2015) and PLACE (where you live) into account... This is a movement that started a decade ago in Iran and Mullahs are going to modify some of not principal Islamic rules into a modern understanding... one was Tahrim of stoning... One was equal Ransom for both men and women in case of murder or accidents... One is equal ransom for non Muslim citizens... One is letting bi-sexuals to decide what they want to be and let them operate a Sex change operation.... one is using abortion when it is needed... one is laboratory pregnancy... a good and perfect religion must be adaptive and smart...something that Shia are trying to be... But still I,m against some rules like forced Hijab.. and I,m sure it will be changed in future... Btw, did you know forced Hijab is something Jewish and Christian before it is Islamic??
> *
> that forcing woman into covering their heads is key to success*
> here you are trolling... Non of forcing to Hijab and Forcing to unhijab are a force toward success... The success comes from determination and innovative minds and hard work...



How good is your Arabic? Could you please elaborate more about your learning of Arabic?


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> , to calm your non-fill-able desires...


I some times think.... maybe if our Prophet came today... He might say "Stop using all of the electronic devices as fasting. Don't use internet, smartphones, PC, Television, etc.... " Maybe it would be much more effective on today's youngsters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> I some times think.... maybe if our Prophet came today... He might say "Stop using all of the electronic devices as fasting. Don't use internet, smartphones, PC, Television, etc.... " Maybe it would be much more effective on today's youngsters.


A prophet that says "go to as far as China to learn and get science" I doubt it do as you say... I believe it exactly the opposite...
Drinking alcohol every where, .... going to discos drinking and doing all possible sins... promoting gays and lesbians...

do you really see no difference between above mentioned stuff and science and progress and electronics??

Most ME people got it wrong... Islam is the religion of science and progress if you do exactly what they teach you... as when prophet and Imams are promoting science and asking people to go learn the knowledge even if it is in China...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> A prophet that says "go to as far as China to learn and get science" I doubt it do as you say... I believe it exactly the opposite...



Revealing your true colors.  I was expecting it.


----------



## ResurgentIran2

I miss my doost pesar. Anyone seen him?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> How good is your Arabic? Could you please elaborate more about your learning of Arabic?


Good enough... I give below grades to my Arabic out of 10, although I lack practice but whenever I talked it was still great...
Writing: 7
Reading: 9 or 10
Speaking: 7 or 8
Listening: 9.5 or 10

How I learned it... well, actually I used to hate this language when I was a teenager... then because of Fairuz and Um kolthum and also Motavali Abdul Al and Menshavi quran masters.. I wanted to learn it... then I went to an Arabic class in language institute..then I found their speed of teaching very slow and boring...so I started to read books, newspapers, songs, satellite TVs and there we go.. I did it... After a while Banc du liban asked me to teach them some trading issues in exchange markets... I completed my Arabic there with Leb accent of course... I used to go to Hamam Asgari in beirut to swim and every time I went there... I stayed on مواطن lines of entry and every time I succeeded!! so I think my Arabic was fine if not good... I used to go to south lebanon and bente jobail villages with my friends and no of the locals knew I,m Iranian unless I obviously told them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL 

I'm wondering...from that thread which you posted various girl pictures. Which one is the most beautiful by your taste ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> I'm wondering...from that thread which you posted various girl pictures. Which one is the most beautiful by your taste ?



My taste is flexible !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> My taste is flexible !!!


Come on dude....pls. Very easy question which one is the most beautiful....I really wonder about Iranian sense of beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Come on dude....pls. Very easy question which one is the most beautiful....I really wonder about Iranian sense of beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 216987



Really.  Interesting...

I would say. One on the left.





Or this one.





Talking purely on face beauty.

Anyways don't go anywhere, i will ask another question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Okay which one.


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 216987


Could you guess, after a glass of water is sprayed onto her face, what she would look like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Could you guess, after a glass of water is sprayed onto her face, what she would look like?



sure

آقا نیما

داداش من ... من نوکرتم

شوخی های منو جدی نگیری

لطفا به این آلمانیه گیر نده

این رو خود ما ایرانی ها تو اون یکی فروم دیوونش کردیم

اونقدر که قیافش رو مسخره کردن



kollang said:


> Na man badam.to ham alan vaghte khabete, khalaban.begir bekhab ke farda sobh bayad ba Qaher parvaz koni.



این رو به حکم شوخی میگیرم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> sure
> 
> آقا نیما
> 
> داداش من ... من نوکرتم
> 
> شوخی های منو جدی نگیری
> 
> لطفا به این آلمانیه گیر نده
> 
> این رو خود ما ایرانی ها تو اون یکی فروم دیوونش کردیم
> 
> اونقدر که قیافش رو مسخره کردن
> 
> 
> 
> این رو به حکم شوخی میگیرم


Mesle inke dobare qati kardam man.Postamo pak mikonam.dar bareye un postam ham shoma bad motevajjeh shodi.manzuram az no, yes bud.deghat koni editesh karde budam.dar bareye poste emruz sobh be hamchenin.

Sharmande babate sohbate tondam.man kuchike shomam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Mesle inke dobare qati kardam man.Postamo pak mikonam.dar bareye un postam ham shoma bad motevajjeh shodi.manzuram az no, yes bud.deghat koni editesh karde budam.dar bareye poste emruz sobh be hamchenin.
> 
> Sharmande babate sohbate tondam.man kuchike shomam.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Come on dude....pls. Very easy question which one is the most beautiful....I really wonder about Iranian sense of beauty.



How about we post pics of girls we think are beautiful?


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


>


Mano mishnasi soheil, man kam pish miyad bad akhlagh besham vali bazi vaghta bad az kure dar miram.moteassefam.

@others. Man ba soheil dusti kheyli qadimi daram.vase hamin bazi vaghta rok sohbat mikonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 216987


C'mon man are you serious? 



Sinan said:


> Really.  Interesting...
> 
> I would say. One on the left.
> View attachment 216990


Right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Could you guess, after a glass of water is sprayed onto her face, what she would look like?


Time to time i see news in media like "other face of the Iran", "Iranian girls in facebook"
Facebook’taki İranlı kızlar | GAZETE VATAN GALERİ

^^ Check the pics.

The thing is in every pic, i see some heavy make-up on the girls.....well, i *personally *prefer no make-up or a little make up. (maybe an eye-liner).

So, wondered if Iranian man prefers girls with make-up. Some like more naturally, some like well-groomed lady. I'm not saying this right, this wrong. It depends to ones taste.

That's why i asked SOHEIL and he chose a lady with a heavy make-up. Although SOHEIL's decision can't apply to all Iranian men but it gives a little hint, i think.


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> How about we post pics of girls we think are beautiful?


I prefer this one....





The first one has heavy make-up on her which makes her repulsive for me. Last girl has very thick Eye-brows, (i thought it's the new fashion) it kind a looks unnatural.

Apart from eye-brows. I think on the beauty part 2nd and 3rd ones are head on.



xenon54 said:


> Right.


Both beautiful, that was a hard decision for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> Good enough... I give below grades to my Arabic out of 10, although I lack practice but whenever I talked it was still great...
> Writing: 7
> Reading: 9 or 10
> Speaking: 7 or 8
> Listening: 9.5 or 10
> 
> How I learned it... well, actually I used to hate this language when I was a teenager... then because of Fairuz and Um kolthum and also Motavali Abdul Al and Menshavi quran masters.. I wanted to learn it... then I went to an Arabic class in language institute..then I found their speed of teaching very slow and boring...so I started to read books, newspapers, songs, satellite TVs and there we go.. I did it... After a while Banc du liban asked me to teach them some trading issues in exchange markets... I completed my Arabic there with Leb accent of course... I used to go to Hamam Asgari in beirut to swim and every time I went there... I stayed on مواطن lines of entry and every time I succeeded!! so I think my Arabic was fine if not good... I used to go to south lebanon and bente jobail villages with my friends and no of the locals knew I,m Iranian unless I obviously told them...



Religious Iranians can be good at picking up some Arabic (with still huge dislike/discomfort about the language itself given it has a lot of guttural sounds), though most non-religious Iranians appear to hate Arabic b/c it is the religious language (the akhonds' imposed language). Of course, there is no obligation on them to know it, let alone like it. In fact, it may boost the progress of the Persian society if they adopt the Latin alphabet. That will create a new heritage for the people away from the ancient Middle Eastern culture that needs to be purified. That won't be completed without de-Arabzing Farsi by removing as many Arabic words as possible.
*
وتقبـل تحياتي *


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> I prefer this one....



Who is she? Anyone popular?

@SOHEIL

agha mishe shoma ham ziad akse in zanaie vatani ro nafresti inja? gharar nist bezarim inja ye mosht nare khare khareji ro erza konim ke. on faghat ye aks bud avvale topic.


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> Who is she? Anyone popular?
> 
> @SOHEIL
> 
> agha mishe shoma ham ziad akse in zanaie vatani ro nafresti inja? gharar nist bezarim inja ye mosht nare khare khareji ro erza konim ke. on faghat ye aks bud avvale topic.



taghsir @New bod !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Who is she? Anyone popular?


She is an actress...not so popular though.



SOHEIL said:


> taghsir @New bod !


SOHEIL why didn't you answered my question, dude ? 

Did i said something, that i shouldn't said ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> SOHEIL why didn't you answered my question, dude ?



agree


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> agree


But the question was "which one of these girl is the most beautiful" ?

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1492

Or did you agreed with this part ?


> Time to time i see news in media like "other face of the Iran", "Iranian girls in facebook"
> Facebook’taki İranlı kızlar | GAZETE VATAN GALERİ
> 
> ^^ Check the pics.
> 
> The thing is in every pic, i see some heavy make-up on the girls.....well, i *personally *prefer no make-up or a little make up. (maybe an eye-liner).



Or this one ?


> So, wondered if Iranian man prefers girls with make-up. Some like more naturally, some like well-groomed lady. I'm not saying this right, this wrong. It depends to ones taste.
> 
> That's why i asked SOHEIL and he chose a lady with a heavy make-up. Although SOHEIL's decision can't apply to all Iranian men but it gives a little hint, i think.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> But the question was "which one of these girl is the most beautiful" ?
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1492



no comment


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> But the question was "which one of these girl is the most beautiful" ?
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1492


Typical Soheil answer, you have to guess what he means. 


BTW: thats my type, if someone finds something like this, feel free to send me, i will take the shipping costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Typical Soheil answer, you have to guess what he means.


I think he is just weird. 


xenon54 said:


> BTW: thats my type, if someone finds something like this, feel free to send me, i will take the shipping costs.



Why don't you just come back to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> taghsir @New bod !


Astaghferollah va atoobo elayh, baradare aziz in che harfye. 


BTW, soheil jan axa aaaali boodan, bazam bezar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@xenon54
Mate, that reminded my conversation with my mom 2 years ago.  Before the meeting my fiancee. 

We were watching TV, and Azra Akın showed up in the commercials....







And mom said "Sinan, why don't you find yourself a girl like her ? "


I was like 

And said "Mom are you seriously suggesting that i should find myself a Miss World ".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

@rahi2357 @New @Serpentine @kollang 

Guys, if you have followed this "beauty" conversation between me and @SOHEIL .....what are your thoughts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Typical Soheil answer, you have to guess what he means.
> 
> 
> BTW: thats my type, if someone finds something like this, feel free to send me, i will take the shipping costs.



This is my type:








Sinan said:


> Guys, if you have followed this "beauty" conversation between me and @SOHEIL .....what are your thoughts ?



My personal opinion? I hate heavy make up.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan @xenon54 

This is the reality of mainstream media. Do you see how easy it is for them to lie? The thing that annoys me is how people take reports published in western media as truth revealed by God himself.

Iran Flexes Its Power by Transporting Turkey to the Stone Ages | Observer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

im in love with this girl. her name is shabnam molavi










iranian models, btw im straight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> Religious Iranians can be good at picking up some Arabic (with still huge dislike/discomfort about the language itself given it has a lot of guttural sounds), though most non-religious Iranians appear to hate Arabic b/c it is the religious language (the akhonds' imposed language). Of course, there is no obligation on them to know it, let alone like it. In fact, it may boost the progress of the Persian society if they adopt the Latin alphabet. That will create a new heritage for the people away from the ancient Middle Eastern culture that needs to be purified. That won't be completed without de-Arabzing Farsi by removing as many Arabic words as possible.
> *
> وتقبـل تحياتي *


Latin Alphabet does not bring progress as Arabic alphabet does not stop a nation... It is all about hardwork, innovation and self confidence bro... Btw, Persian (Farsi) is already an indo-european language of the same family as of French and German and English... with all the Arabic words in Persian we have two options... we can use Persian alternatives as non-religous people always speak... they use Persian words instead of Arabic variants... and Arabic variant in most cases have different meaning than its original Arabic form... Although Persian today is very productive and generates many words as times goes but the way Persian and Turkish and Arabic and Urdu are are ok... they all exchanged and shared words with each other...



rahi2357 said:


> If the make up makes her more beautiful as long as i don't find out it's make up, it's ok , Otherwise it's silly . However i prefer to meet my future wife (candidates ) in a pool
> 
> I like retro girls .  But I can't make a time machine .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALLAAAH
> View attachment 217135
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 217136


@rahi2357 are you an Arab?


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> This is the reality of mainstream media. Do you see how easy it is for them to lie? The thing that annoys me is how people take reports published in western media as truth revealed by God himself.
> 
> Iran Flexes Its Power by Transporting Turkey to the Stone Ages | Observer



Meh.. some kind of media named Observer and in the opinion section. 

Look at the various articles about who supports the ISIS.


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Okay which one.
> 
> View attachment 216992


Very easy. No contest. 

#3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

ResurgentIran2 said:


> I miss my doost pesar. Anyone seen him?



maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

kollang said:


> Could you guess, after a glass of water is sprayed onto her face, what she would look like?


the newer generation of those stuffs are waterproof



Serpentine said:


> This is my type:
> 
> View attachment 217038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal opinion? I hate heavy make up.


Serpentine won. all others, well you can post as much picture as you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

*Turkish girl I like,*






*American girl I like,*







*Iranian girl I like:*

Only my wife!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## like_a_boss

ronnie coleman in iran


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> *Turkish girl I like,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *American girl I like,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iranian girl I like:*
> 
> Only my wife!!



Lol, Beren Saat. 

She was in my high school and she was just an average girl... I swear that she is no where near my fiancee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Sinan said:


> @xenon54
> Mate, that reminded my conversation with my mom 2 years ago.  Before the meeting my fiancee.
> 
> We were watching TV, and Azra Akın showed up in the commercials....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mom said "Sinan, why don't you find yourself a girl like her ? "
> 
> 
> I was like
> 
> And said "Mom are you seriously suggesting that i should find myself a Miss World ".


Bro, better u go for a doll like ....Dakota rose..




I'm sure, ur Mamma gonna be happy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan @xenon54
> 
> This is the reality of mainstream media. Do you see how easy it is for them to lie? The thing that annoys me is how people take reports published in western media as truth revealed by God himself.
> 
> Iran Flexes Its Power by Transporting Turkey to the Stone Ages | Observer


Well thats the opinion of editor, should be taken with a grain of salt, that media is often biased is nothing new anyway.
See how western media suddenly stopped reporting about Turkey supporting isis after Turkey agreed to train FSA?

Information Warfare...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Well thats the opinion of editor, should be taken with a grain of salt, that media is often biased is nothing new anyway.
> See how western media suddenly stopped reporting about Turkey supporting isis after Turkey agreed to train FSA?
> 
> Information Warfare...


Yeah...man. When you mentioned it...they suddenly stopped, just like that. 

Maybe they finally understood that Turkey won't be the foot soldier of Westerners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Madali said:


> *American girl I like,*



I normally prefer not to comment on these type of posts, but Mila Kunis is a really beautiful women. @Abii what's your opinion?
madali, az salighat khosham oumad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Madali said:


> *American girl I like,*



She is ukrainian !



rmi5 said:


> I normally prefer not to comment on these type of posts, but Mila Kunis is a really beautiful women. @Abii what's your opinion?
> madali, az salighat khosham oumad



Adam az kasi khoshesh miad ke behesh berese ... vagar na ina sojeye jaghan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> She is ukrainian !
> 
> 
> 
> Adam az kasi khoshesh miad ke behesh berese ... vagar na ina sojeye jaghan !



She is a ukranian jew raised and lives in US.
haalaa mageh har zani ziba boud, aadam baayad did e sexual behesh dashteh basheh? You are a pervert dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> She is a ukranian jew raised and lives in US.
> haalaa mageh har zani ziba boud, aadam baayad did e sexual behesh dashteh basheh? You are a pervert dude!



Baba kolli goftam !!!

hamchin mige engar ta hala rast nakarde


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام به دوستان .

امیدوارم که همه خوب باشید .

اینجا کسی *آیلتس *داره یا برای گرفتنش اقدامی کرده ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام به دوستان .
> 
> امیدوارم که همه خوب باشید .
> 
> اینجا کسی *آیلتس *داره یا برای گرفتنش اقدامی کرده ؟


janam kari dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Be ghole yavar e moon  FOR FOOLS  


heyfe pooli ke haroome in russha she . zarari ke russiyeo englis be iran zadan 1 sadomesho amrica nazade bood . (albate manzooram ghabl az gand zadan be manafe'e mellio ravabete beynol melal va fath ol fotoohate laaneye jaasoosiye ) tahghir az in bishtar dige ?? :

*Russia won't deliver S-300 missiles to Iran any time soon*

The supply of the Russian S-300 missile defense system to Iran "is *not a matter of the nearest future*," a senior Russian Foreign Ministry official said on Thursday.

"It is more important that a political and legal decision, which opens up such a possibility, is taken," said deputy foreign minister Sergei Ryabkov, according to TASS official news agency.

Russian President Vladimir Putin decided to lift the freeze on the sale of S-300 systems to Iran on April 13, following the progress made in negotiations over Iran's nuclear program.

Moscow was due to deliver five medium-range S-300 missile systems worth over $800 million under a 2007 contract. The missiles were seen as game-changers that would make it much more difficult for Israel or another state to attack Iran's nuclear facilities with planes and/or missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام به دوستان .
> 
> امیدوارم که همه خوب باشید .
> 
> اینجا کسی *آیلتس *داره یا برای گرفتنش اقدامی کرده ؟


hehe, Australia ham keshvare khoobiye.
zan ke gerefti oon 10 emtyaz, age ielts ham balaye 7 shi, oonam 10 ta dige 60 ta ro dari, halle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> hehe, Australia ham keshvare khoobiye.
> zan ke gerefti oon 10 emtyaz, age ielts ham balaye 7 shi, oonam 10 ta dige 60 ta ro dari, halle.



4 ta zan dashteh bashi, emtyaz bishtar misheh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> 4 ta zan dashteh bashi, emtyaz bishtar misheh?


bastegi dare edalat beyneshoon ejra beshe ya na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Rahi jan tehran nisti vagarna, miomadi khune ba khanomam minashastim se taee ta sobh sohbat mikardim, maloome ke bro dele pori dari, khob kiye ke nadoone hagh ham dari.


Ghorbonet beram . hala ke esrar mikoni tabestoon mozahem misham  dele por ke na.. be ghole khodet hamechiz hamoontori hast ke bayad baashe .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> bastegi dare edalat beyneshoon ejra beshe ya na



Injoor edalatoo, Naserudin shah natoonest ejra koneh. In keh nashod shart.



rahi2357 said:


> Be ghole yavar e moon  FOR FOOLS
> 
> 
> heyfe pooli ke haroome in russha she . zarari ke russiyeo englis be iran zadan 1 sadomesho amrica nazade bood . (albate manzooram ghabl az gand zadan be manafe'e mellio ravabete beynol melal va fath ol fotoohate laaneye jaasoosiye ) tahghir az in bishtar dige ?? :
> 
> *Russia won't deliver S-300 missiles to Iran any time soon*
> 
> The supply of the Russian S-300 missile defense system to Iran "is *not a matter of the nearest future*," a senior Russian Foreign Ministry official said on Thursday.
> 
> "It is more important that a political and legal decision, which opens up such a possibility, is taken," said deputy foreign minister Sergei Ryabkov, according to TASS official news agency.
> 
> Russian President Vladimir Putin decided to lift the freeze on the sale of S-300 systems to Iran on April 13, following the progress made in negotiations over Iran's nuclear program.
> 
> Moscow was due to deliver five medium-range S-300 missile systems worth over $800 million under a 2007 contract. The missiles were seen as game-changers that would make it much more difficult for Israel or another state to attack Iran's nuclear facilities with planes and/or missiles.



*
شتر در خواب بیند پنبه دانه
گهی لپ لپ خورد گه دانه دانه*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Injoor edalatoo, Naserudin shah natoonest ejra koneh. In keh nashod shart.


peymayeshe tarighe vesal, hamishe doshvar boode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> peymayeshe tarighe vesal, hamishe doshvar boode.



Not anymore. 100 mg Sildenafil p.o., an hour before ejraye edalat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Not anymore. 100 mg Sildenafil p.o., an hour before ejraye edalat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Hilarious read: A Sucker by Design - Rich Lowry - POLITICO Magazine


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I normally prefer not to comment on these type of posts, but Mila Kunis is a really beautiful women. @Abii what's your opinion?
> madali, az salighat khosham oumad


She's a 7-8 in my book. A 10 for me would be Kristen Stewart or Marie Avgeropoulos. They both look evil with a pinch of slutty. That's what I like.

As far as ethnicity goes, I'd say the East Asian/White mix is by far the most superior as far as the females are concerned. BY FARRRRR. They produce the most number of knock outs per 100K out of any other pure breed or mix breed in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> She's a 7-8 in my book. A 10 for me would be Kristen Stewart or Marie Avgeropoulos. They both look evil with a pinch of slutty. That's what I like.
> 
> As far as ethnicity goes, I'd say the East Asian/White mix is by far the most superior as far as the females are concerned. BY FARRRRR. They produce the most number of knock outs per 100K out of any other pure breed or mix breed in the world.


our tastes are different. That's why I mentioned you to know how you would see her in your opinion. In general, you are more into tanned skin and brown girls, and also semi-eastern-semi-western looks.  For me, Northern caucasian and south Russians and some south europeans(from France, Italy, and Spain) have the best looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> our tastes are different. That's why I mentioned you to know how you would see her in your opinion. In general, you are more into *tanned skin and brown girls, and also semi-eastern-semi-western looks*.  For me, Northern caucasian and south Russians and some south europeans(from France, Italy, and Spain) have the best looks.


Exactly. Throw in a nose ring, casual tomboy outfit and some confidence and I'll be walking with a semi around her all day lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Yo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Sildenafil


Ajab alaghe ie dari be een daru doctor jooon 



ResurgentIran said:


> Yo!


Yo bro . i saw your girlfriend the other day . Sup ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@haman10

Salam haman joon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@kollang salam eshgham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Nice to see @haman10 and @ResurgentIran back! Salam dadasha!

Man, I just had a 3 hour Pharmacy exam...Medicinal chemistry. Alot of people were moaning about how hard it was.
I personally found it quite straightforward. You get what you for. Work hard then the exam will be a piece of cake. Being Iranian also helps, we seem to have a natural ability in sciences and maths

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> Ajab alaghe ie dari be een daru doctor jooon
> 
> 
> Yo bro . i saw your girlfriend the other day . Sup ?



HAAAAAAAMAN!





Nice to see you back bro!

I know, isnt she a beauty? 


The Last of us said:


> Nice to see @haman10 and @ResurgentIran back! Salam dadasha!
> 
> Man, I just had a 3 hour Pharmacy exam...Medicinal chemistry. Alot of people were moaning about how hard it was.
> I personally found it quite straightforward. You get what you for. Work hard then the exam will be a piece of cake. Being Iranian also helps, we seem to have a natural ability in sciences and maths



Mersi baradar. Good to be back and chat with you gentlemen again. 
I hope you kicked the a.ss of that exam! It sounds like you did 
I also have exams in 7 weeks, so you may see less of me until then. But I will try to stop by from time to time and check up on everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@ResurgentIran is back in da madafukin' house. 

@haman10

in dafe dg khodetuno ban nakonin, bedune shoma inja safaie nadare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> Man, I just had a 3 hour Pharmacy exam


Khaste nabashi pahlevoon 



ResurgentIran said:


> Nice to see you back bro!


Nice to see you as well , dadashi . missed you really much .



Serpentine said:


> in dafe dg khodetuno ban nakonin, bedune shoma inja safaie nadare.


lotf dari dadash . vala fekr nakonam . dafeye ghabl chon be yek nafar goftam "khafe sho" ban shodam 

Akhe nake inja hame moadaban va yek mohit kamelan farhangiye va ye seri troll mesle @New toosh nistan , az oun jahat khafe sho kheyli tohin badiye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Akhe nake inja hame moadaban va yek mohit kamelan farhangiye va ye seri troll mesle @New toosh nistan , az oun jahat khafe sho kheyli tohin badiye


Baaaaah haman e gole golab, chetori pesaram?
Haman joon be jaye in jaro bahs ha, say kon az in yeki do saati ke moonde ta yek mah ban (rehabilitation) badit, lezzat bebari.


Serpentine said:


> @haman10
> 
> in dafe dg khodetuno ban nakonin, bedune shoma inja safaie nadare.


chi migi serpi khan? akhe in haman ghalandar che safaei dare be inja ezafe kone? 

dar zemn az manticore aziz ham be khatere zahamatesh baraye eetelaye har che bishtar in forum, tashakor mikonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Baaaaah haman e gole golab, chetori pesaram?


salam pir mard . chetori ? 



New said:


> tashakor mikonim.


baz to jam basti sweetheart ? 

midooni be kesi ke be khodesh be ounvane 3vom shakhsh eshare mikone chi migan to pezeshki ?  @Daneshmand 



New said:


> Haman joon be jaye in jaro bahs ha, say kon az in yeki do saati ke moonde ta yek mah ban (rehabilitation) badit, lezzat bebari.


hatman azizam . ham man lezzat mibaram ham doostam  BTW , if i eat a bowl of english alphabet soup , i shyte better argument than you . seriously , thats all you've got ? 

make it hurt a little pir mard 

@soehil @New 

aghayoon mohtaram didam tooye oun thread 19 reasons che goli kashtin . aks namoos mardom ru post kardan vase ye mosht jahan 3vomi hashari ghat'aan civility shoma ru sabet nemikone . khosoosan shoma @New khan ke edeaye ensaniatetoon miad , age yeki biad aks shoma ru post kone tooye net khoshet miad ? taze citizen of the world ham hastid , berin aks slovac ha ru post konid khoshgel taram hastan .

ajab ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

@kollang anything bro ?


----------



## haman10

Midoonin daran hamle mikonan be siteshoon ? @Serpentine

boosh miad khodi bashe  nemidoonam chera

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> @kollang anything bro ?


Honestly I couldnt solve them in short time and I need to study alot in preparation for my exams.so Nope  I aint genius.

Btw @rahi2357 @haman10 and @xenon54 can solve them.Also we have a genius member named @New .he would answer to all of them

..........l.
Are @haman10 jan manam hamchin hessi daram.albate hendi ha ham momkene bashan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

kollang said:


> Honestly I couldnt solve them in short time and I need to study alot in preparation for my exams.so Nope  I aint genius.
> 
> Btw @rahi2357 @haman10 and @xenon54 can solve them.Also we have a genius member named @New .he would answer to all of them
> 
> ..........l.
> Are @haman10 jan manam hamchin hessi daram.albate hendi ha ham momkene bashan.


@asena_great sry bro.  Maybe @Sinan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> @asena_great sry bro.  Maybe @Sinan.



I would be able to solve them 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> aghayoon mohtaram didam tooye oun thread 19 reasons che goli kashtin . aks namoos mardom ru post kardan vase ye mosht jahan 3vomi hashari ghat'aan civility shoma ru sabet nemikone . khosoosan shoma @New khan ke edeaye ensaniatetoon miad , age yeki biad aks shoma ru post kone tooye net khoshet miad ? taze citizen of the world ham hastid , berin aks slovac ha ru post konid khoshgel taram hastan .


Che gheyrati shode pesaremoon. 
fekr konam az avarez masrafe ziyade Sildenafil hast.
Fekr nemikonam soheil oon axa ro az alboom khaterate azizan bardashte bashe, oon axa hamash marboot be shabake haye ejtemaee hast, ke khode azizan ba rezayat khater montasher kardan.
shoma ham nemikhad kheyli gheyrati beshi pesaram, kheyli mavarede mohemtare dige ee hast ke mitooni sareshoon gheyrati beshi, ke kaketam mamoolan nemigaze. 



kollang said:


> we have a genius member named @New .he would answer to all of them


choob karimoon mikoni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Che gheyrati shode *Aghaye doctor - mahboob delha - sarvar va salar - aziz del - haman jan*


Fixed it for you  



New said:


> Sildenafil


baba nega @Daneshmand aziz taghsir shomast ha een . age dar asar over-dose dochare IHD shodan man moghaser nistam ha 

khodet yaad dadi khodetam bayad jamesh koni 



New said:


> shoma ham nemikhad kheyli gheyrati beshi pesaram


hatman . be har haal shoma bozorgtari , ehterametoon vajebe .

hatman amoo jan .

faghat lotfan dige bekhatar manam ke shode nakonid een kara ru .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> hatman . be har haal shoma bozorgtari , ehterametoon vajebe .


barikalla, afarin, mibinam ke in ban haye toolani hamchin bi tasir ham naboode, albate bayad az manticore aziz tashakor konim. 

vali jodaye az shookhi afarin, marhaba, kheyli pishraft kardi. tabrik migam. 

khob dige in tikasho chon ba shoma nistam nemikhad shoma bekhooni, afarin.
@Daneshmand we have an emergency case here, recognized as a severe NPD, take care of it dude.


haman10 said:


> Fixed it for you
> "Che gheyrati shode *Aghaye doctor - mahboob delha - sarvar va salar - aziz del - haman jan*"


negaranesham

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> NPD


Getting the hang of google.com i see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> @Daneshmand we have an emergency case here, recognized as a severe NPD, take care of it dude.





haman10 said:


> midooni be kesi ke be khodesh be ounvane 3vom shakhsh eshare mikone chi migan to pezeshki ?  @Daneshmand



I certify both of you sane and of sound mind. Now you can apply to become pilots with Germanwings Airline. The only restriction I recommend in your specific cases, is never be left alone during the entire flight duration. A pure German breed air hostess is to keep company at all times. 

@New Sildenafil causes color vision problems. Turn off the lights (only your room, not the whole grid). 

@haman10 Sildenafil is used for Pulmonary arterial hypertension. Stop thinking dirty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Iran's Zarif fires back at Tom Cotton's tweets - Nick Gass - POLITICO


Are you smarter than an Eight Grader?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

kollang said:


> Honestly I couldnt solve them in short time and I need to study alot in preparation for my exams.so Nope  I aint genius.
> 
> Btw @rahi2357 @haman10 and @xenon54 can solve them.Also we have a genius member named @New .he would answer to all of them
> 
> ..........l.
> Are @haman10 jan manam hamchin hessi daram.albate hendi ha ham momkene bashan.


idk if the guy who made those questions could solve them ! me prefer math over iq  btw ty for your help 




xenon54 said:


> @asena_great sry bro.  Maybe @Sinan.





Sinan said:


> I would be able to solve them 10 years ago.


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> idk if the guy who made those questions could solve them ! me prefer math over iq  btw ty for your help
> 
> LOL


I am really sorry, bro.in Iran we dont have such exams that includes IQ tests.only there are few IQ tests in NODET (schools for talented people) entrance exams and I dont know how I managed to qualify for NODET because those tests were too rare and I couldnt know whether my answers were correct or false.

National Organization for Development of Exceptional Talents - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> I certify both of you sane and of sound mind. Now you can apply to become pilots with Germanwings Airline. The only restriction I recommend in your specific cases, is never be left alone during the entire flight duration. A pure German breed air hostess is to keep company at all times.
> 
> @New Sildenafil causes color vision problems. Turn off the lights (only your room, not the whole grid).
> 
> @haman10 Sildenafil is used for Pulmonary arterial hypertension. Stop thinking dirty.


Meh. PAH patients don't have much long to live either. Lol 
Also endothelin inhibitors like bosentan are not so effective anyway 

So your argument for this profanity sucks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Watsup guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Meh. PAH patients don't have much long to live either. Lol
> Also endothelin inhibitors like bosentan are not so effective anyway
> 
> So your argument for this profanity sucks bro



Aah! Young idealist doctor! Well in real world, it is not always possible to cure, nor everything is curable. So we resort to "treat" what "little" we can and is practically possible. Sometimes even a tiny relief goes a long way. Since when medicine was started several thousand years ago in Africa, we have been in the business of selling hope. Still we are. Telling a patient, this med is not effective and you do not have much time anyways, takes away all the positive placebo effect and much needed compassion. 

I did not defend anything. You know my position on profanity. But consider this: It is the real life. Has always been like this. Majority of people live and love to live rather purposeless and profane lives. Life itself starts by a profane act that requires ritual/secular ablution afterwards. And then there is inherent cultural forces and capacities for these. At the end it comes to personal choices and personal responsibilities. You nor me can take or be held responsible for what others do.



The Last of us said:


> Watsup guys?



Everything is cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

A new era of music has already started:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Officially, after the Google CODE, this is the second most popular programming contest worldwide, even more popular than the Facebook's one.







raptor22 said:


> A new era of music has already started:



That is neo-classical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> That is neo-classical.



High chances to be nominated for Grammy ... I bet ya ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> I did not defend anything.


i was joking doctor joon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> I am really sorry, bro.in Iran we dont have such exams that includes IQ tests.only there are few IQ tests in NODET (schools for talented people) entrance exams and I dont know how I managed to qualify for NODET because those tests were too rare and I couldnt know whether my answers were correct or false.
> 
> National Organization for Development of Exceptional Talents - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Raasti ta be haal che darshayi ra gerefti? elecmegh ra baayad term e ba'd begiri?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Raasti ta be haal che darshayi ra gerefti? elecmegh ra baayad term e ba'd begiri?


Salam.

Nemidunam fekr konam terme 4 ya 5 bashe.alan ke hamash riazi o moadelat o injur chiza mikhunam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Salam.
> 
> Nemidunam fekr konam terme 4 ya 5 bashe.alan ke hamash riazi o moadelat o injur chiza mikhunam.



 @Ostad yaadameh ke hesaabi az elecmegh tarsideh boud, vali man behesh source haye khoub moa'rrefi kardam va gradesh kheyli khoub shod va baraaye hamin hamisheh man ra doaa mikoneh  Term e ba'd chiyaa mikhaay bardaari? electronic barmidaari?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad yaadameh ke hesaabi az elecmegh tarsideh boud, vali man behesh source haye khoub moa'rrefi kardam va gradesh kheyli khoub shod va baraaye hamin hamisheh man ra doaa mikoneh  Term e ba'd chiyaa mikhaay bardaari? electronic barmidaari?


Alan raftam ye negah be chart endakhtamRast migoftia...terme 3 electromeghnatis darim.mohasebate adadi darim o amar o riazi mohandesi o madar.terme 4 electronic darim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Alan raftam ye negah be chart endakhtamRast migoftia...terme 3 electromeghnatis darim.mohasebate adadi darim o amar o riazi mohandesi o madar.terme 4 electronic darim


Havaaset baasheh ke term e 3, ziyaad in dars haye takhassosi ra bar nadaar. dahanet asphalt misheh. loadesh ra ba term e 4(ke nesbatan golaabi hast) taghsim kon. Mohaasebaat adadi aasouneh, vali baghiyeh dars hayi ke gofti, mitounan sakht bashan(basteh be ostaad). baraaye elecmegh, hesaabi baayad khound va kolli tamrin hal kard. va gar na, yek jouri mireh dar e mellat ke hameh ashkeshoun dar miyaad!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Havaaset baasheh ke term e 3, ziyaad in dars haye takhassosi ra bar nadaar. dahanet asphalt misheh. loadesh ra ba term e 4(ke nesbatan golaabi hast) taghsim kon. Mohaasebaat adadi aasouneh, vali baghiyeh dars hayi ke gofti, mitounan sakht bashan(basteh be ostaad). baraaye elecmegh, hesaabi baayad khound va kolli tamrin hal kard. va gar na, yek jouri mireh dar e mellat ke hameh ashkeshoun dar miyaad!


Electromgh shenidam sakhte shayad tabestun baresh daram.rasti behet goftam ke fizik 1 o oftadam!ostade bi sharaf 41 nafaro az 45 endakht.3 ta 4 tayi ham ke nayoftadand ba 10 pass shodan.be man 5 dad.alanam an agha rafte jomhuri chek baraye forsate motaleati.motaleat my ***??????

Kholase inke az in be baad tu entekhab vahed ta az ostadesh motmaen nasham darso bar nemidaram

vajeb shod tabestun, beram shahid behesti 8 vahed bardaram.(tabestun electromgh bardaram?)

http://www.ikiu.ac.ir/public_files/pages/document/contorol.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Electromgh shenidam sakhte shayad tabestun baresh daram.rasti behet goftam ke fizik 1 o oftadam!ostade bi sharaf 41 nafaro az 45 endakht.3 ta 4 tayi ham ke nayoftadand ba 10 pass shodan.be man 5 dad.alanam an agha rafte jomhuri chek baraye forsate motaleati.motaleat my ***??????
> 
> Kholase inke az in be baad tu entekhab vahed ta az ostadesh motmaen nasham darso bar nemidaram
> 
> vajeb shod tabestun, beram shahid behesti 8 vahed bardaram.
> 
> http://www.ikiu.ac.ir/public_files/pages/document/contorol.pdf


In yarou digeh ki boudeh?!!! mageh chi kaaresh karde boudid?!!! taraf ravaani shodeh hatman 
LOLOL, zamaan e ma ham, mellat tabestoun miraftan shahid beheshti vaahed barmidashtan ham baraaye golaabi boudan va ham baraaye dokhtar baazi.  Pas ounja ham hanouz hamin tore!!! Interesting nostalgia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> In yarou digeh ki boudeh?!!! mageh chi kaaresh karde boudid?!!! taraf ravaani shodeh hatman
> LOLOL, zamaan e ma ham, mellat tabestoun miraftan shahid beheshti vaahed barmidashtan ham baraaye golaabi boudan va ham baraaye dokhtar baazi.  Pas ounja ham hanouz hamin tore!!! Interesting nostalgia


Har term intoriye, bi sharaf.akhar term behesh goftam to ke mindazi had aghal ba 9 bendaz vali fayede nadasht.vali khosham umad ke yejuri be arabye kelas nomre dad ke bursiyashun qat beshe(mashrut shodan) alanam bayad termi 1,800 bedan.man khodam age 16 17 migereftam moadelm a mishod vali 14 o khurde i shod.in termam a mishe moadellam.

Beyeki dige az ahdafam dar tabestun eshare kardi.khhkhkhk chera dokhtaraye shahid beheshti intoriyan?

Hala dokhtaraye kelase ma...... Be yekishun migim dabbe be yeki boqze magas be yeki.....kollan ye dokhtar doros darmun nadarim ke begirimesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Har term intoriye, bi sharaf.akhar term behesh goftam to ke mindazi had aghal ba 9 bendaz vali fayede nadasht.vali khosham umad ke yejuri be arabye kelas nomre dad ke bursiyashun qat beshe(mashrut shodan) alanam bayad termi 1,800 bedan.man khodam age 16 17 migereftam moadelm a mishod vali 14 o khurde i shod.in termam a mishe moadellam.
> 
> Beyeki dige az ahdafam dar tabestun eshare kardi.khhkhkhk chera dokhtaraye shahid beheshti intoriyan?
> 
> Hala dokhtaraye kelase ma...... Be yekishun migim dabbe be yeki boqze magas be yeki.....kollan ye dokhtar doros darmun nadarim ke begirimesh.



Pas taraf khounevaadash dochaar e moshkel hast, taghsir e khodes nist 
Beshin dorost dars bekhoun. Man khodam vaghti undergrad boudam, kolli mikhoundam. 14 va inaa faayedeh nadaareh daadaash, bekhoun ke GPA et biyaad haddeaghal baalaaye 17. Makhsousan ageh hadafet apply hast ke digeh dokhtar bazi va inha ra velesh kon. In taraf ham dokhtaraash 10,000 baar khoshgl taran, va ham aadam taran! Albatteh dar kol hamisheh fanni te'daad e dokhtar haye be dard bekhoresh kam hast. Pezeshki va shimi va in reshteh haye sher va ver dokhtar ziyaad daaran   Ageh donbaal e in chiz hayi, boro tarafaaye metalurgy (@Serpentine ) ya shimi va mim shimi begard  ya kollan boro samt e gheyr e fanni ha. hattaa daneshgah e ma(danshgah e PhD manzouram hast na undergrad) ham hamin tor hast. Ageh taraf e Art va MBA va ... bashi, kollan ghaziyeh 180 darajeh ba fanni fargh mikoneh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Pas taraf khounevaadash dochaar e moshkel hast, taghsir e khodes nist
> Beshin dorost dars bekhoun. Man khodam vaghti undergrad boudam, kolli mikhoundam. 14 va inaa faayedeh nadaareh daadaash, bekhoun ke GPA et biyaad haddeaghal baalaaye 17. Makhsousan ageh hadafet apply hast ke digeh dokhtar bazi va inha ra velesh kon. In taraf ham dokhtaraash 10,000 baar khoshgl taran, va ham aadam taran! Albatteh dar kol hamisheh fanni te'daad e dokhtar haye be dard bekhoresh kam hast. Pezeshki va shimi va in reshteh haye sher va ver dokhtar ziyaad daaran   Ageh donbaal e in chiz hayi, boro tarafaaye metalurgy (@Serpentine ) ya shimi va mim shimi begard  ya kollan boro samt e gheyr e fanni ha. hattaa daneshgah e ma(danshgah e PhD manzouram hast na undergrad) ham hamin tor hast. Ageh taraf e Art va MBA va ... bashi, kollan ghaziyeh 180 darajeh ba fanni fargh mikoneh!!!


Merci...... Are sayamo mikonam in termo 17 be bala sham.rasti ye qanun fargh karde az vaghti rafti usa.inke age darsi ro ke oftadi terme baadesh 14 be bala pas koni, nomreye qablesho pak mikone.ehtemalan in term 17 besham va age fizik 1 ham 18 be bala sham ke misham nomreye terme qablam ham 17 mishe.

Are metaloji haye daneshgah ma hamashun dokhtar bazi mikonan.kheyli ham gol mikeshan.lol. @Serpentine 

Be har hal man beram yekam moadelat bekhunam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Merci...... Are sayamo mikonam in termo 17 be bala sham.rasti ye qanun fargh karde az vaghti rafti usa.inke age darsi ro ke oftadi terme baadesh 14 be bala pas koni, nomreye qablesho pak mikone.ehtemalan in term 17 besham va age fizik 1 ham 18 be bala sham ke misham nomreye terme qablam ham 17 mishe.


 chera zamaan e ma intor naboud?!!!


> Are metaloji haye daneshgah ma hamashun dokhtar bazi mikonan.kheyli ham gol mikeshan.lol. @Serpentine


hamash az sar e bikaariye, kollang jan. kollan 2 ta jozve 10 safheh i mikhounan va ye emtehan e final midan digeh 


> Be har hal man beram yekam moadelat bekhunam.


Best Wishes!
Ma ham berim be kaar va zendegi beresim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad yaadameh ke hesaabi az elecmegh tarsideh boud, vali man behesh source haye khoub moa'rrefi kardam va gradesh kheyli khoub shod va baraaye hamin hamisheh man ra doaa mikoneh  Term e ba'd chiyaa mikhaay bardaari? electronic barmidaari?


Ladies, kesi az @Ostad khabari nadare? 

Ajab bi marefatie ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Anyone plays "world of tanks" on IOS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nizamuddin

wow.... very nice


----------



## Abii

nizamuddin said:


> wow.... very nice


What's very nice?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> That is neo-classical.


If the number of participants is to be taken into consideration, dude.
BTW, take it easy man, I've got some friends there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> A new era of music has already started:


Do you have any idea what they are saying ?

bache mamani is us kermanshahis , and those tough productive pieces of shyte are from our neighboring smugglers in "islamabad" city 

they are one hell of a joke , you just should know the people  60% of them are criminals 



our part of the country is just shyte funny 



New said:


> If the number of participants is to be taken into consideration, dude.
> BTW, take it easy man, I've got some friends there.


You've got friends !! ???

Well thats truely a shocker bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> You've got friends !! ???
> 
> Well thats truely a shocker bro


hehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> Do you have any idea what they are saying ?
> 
> bache mamani is us kermanshahis , and those tough productive pieces of shyte are from our neighboring smugglers in "islamabad" city
> 
> they are one hell of a joke , you just should know the people  60% of them are criminals
> 
> 
> 
> our part of the country is just shyte funny



Their words are understandable to me except some parts .. and I did not know where Islamabad might be .. good to know ...but where the hell Shahbaz might be? 
And don't you have any plan to respond them? for God sake they're calling thou "Bache Nane" 

And I got it that they could be criminal once I noticed their pants. last year I wanted to buy one of those pants when I was in Shiraz ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> Their words are understandable to me except some parts .. and I did not know where Islamabad might be .. good to know ...but where the hell Shahbaz might be?
> And don't you have any plan to respond them? for God sake they're calling thou "Bache Nane"
> 
> And I got it that they could be criminal once I noticed their pants. last year I wanted to buy one of those pants when I was in Shiraz ...


Shabad or shahabad which is what they called Islamabad before revolution. 

It was never abad anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> A new era of music has already started:





Are they Afghan or Pakistani?


----------



## raptor22

2800 said:


> Are they Afghan or Pakistani?



Ask @haman10 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Are they Afghan or Pakistani?


Iranian. They're the reason you can access alcohol or satellite dish in Tehran. 

They're very productive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Iranian. They're the reason you can access alcohol or satellite dish in Tehran.
> 
> They're very productive



Where there is a demand, there will always be supply: Prohibition in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> Iranian. They're the reason you can access alcohol or satellite dish in Tehran.
> 
> They're very productive



No you are wrong , Tehrani people are self-sufficient regarding alcohol stuff ... parcham balast over here dada ..
we have fully access and even we're trying to find foreign markets to export it :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> No you are wrong , Tehrani people are self-sufficient regarding alcohol stuff ... parcham balast over here dada ..
> we have fully access and even we're trying to find foreign markets to export it :




Shirazi wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> Shirazi wine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



As I know Shirazi wine is known as one of the best of its kind in the world ... but right now it's just produced in France by the same name ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> As I know Shirazi wine is known as one of the best of its kind in the world ... but right now it's just produced in France by the same name ...



Well, those produced in France and Australia are actually an imitation. No body knows how the actual Shiraz wine was made. The knowledge has been lost. Also the wine making process much depends on biochemical and bacterial load of the surroundings of vineyards and wine makers. I doubt the original Shiraz was anything like the ones being sold nowadays in West. But it must have been good enough for Europeans to have taken interest in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> Well, those produced in France and Australia are actually an imitation. No body knows how the actual Shiraz wine was made. The knowledge has been lost. Also the wine making process much depends on biochemical and bacterial load of the surroundings of vineyards and wine makers. I doubt the original Shiraz was anything like the ones being sold nowadays in West. But it must have been good enough for Europeans to have taken interest in it.



Sad to hear that .. I've heard there is a wine produced in Shiraz by the name of "Sharbe Assal" which very expensive .. About Shirazi wine produced I've seen it delivered in Tehran ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> About Shirazi wine produced I've seen it delivered in Tehran ...


WTF . koja didi kalak ? 

edame nade azizam edame nade 

@kollang . cheshemoon roshan dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@Daneshmand

As you know I study in Qazvin.and Takestan is just next to Qazvin

And production is never stopped in Qazvin neither in Shiraz.

@haman10 dadashe man pas taklife karkonane mohtarame sefarate venezuella chi mishe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> As you know I study in Qazvin.and Takestan is just next to Qazvin
> 
> And production is never stopped in Qazvin neither in Shiraz.
> 
> @haman10 dadashe man pas taklife karkonane mohtarame sefarate venezuella chi mishe?



Well, I am not talking about home made stuff. The proper wine making would need facilities and dedication as aging process is the key. It can take about a decade and often even more time for wine to age to its proper taste. Home made stuff is almost always for immediate consumption.

But Qazvin of course is special not only because of the quality of its grapes but also pistachio. 

Areas like Qazvin and Shiraz had the potential of being like France or California in this regard. There was also an alcohol manufacturing plant in Shahr Sanati, though I don't know whether it produced industrial alcohol or natural.



raptor22 said:


> Sad to hear that .. I've heard there is a wine produced in Shiraz by the name of "Sharbe Assal" which very expensive .. About Shirazi wine produced I've seen it delivered in Tehran ...



Ziad nakhor. Zarar dareh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> WTF . koja didi kalak ?
> 
> edame nade azizam edame nade
> 
> @kollang . cheshemoon roshan dadash



Having knowledge doesn't mean you consume it ...  I've been in situations to take a sip but I have not yet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10

سلام. میگم دوباره چه بلایی سر میلیتاری اومده؟ سایتش بالا نمیاد. گند زدن بابا اعصاب آدمو به هم میریزه این سایت.. چند ماهه مشکل داره نمیتونن درستش کنن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> Having knowledge doesn't mean you consume it ...  I've been in situations to take a sip but I have not yet ...


Avarin avarin . 



Serpentine said:


> @haman10
> 
> سلام. میگم دوباره چه بلایی سر میلیتاری اومده؟ سایتش بالا نمیاد. گند زدن بابا اعصاب آدمو به هم میریزه این سایت.. چند ماهه مشکل داره نمیتونن درستش کنن.


Bi orzegi azize man , bi orzegi .

Orzeye ye kare sade ham nadaran . hata Software ke estefade mikonan (IPB) az noe hack shodash hast .

yani ina faghat pool host ru midan , ke orzeye ounam nadaran .

orzeye nasb ye plugin vase IPB ham nadaran . siteshoon engar 50 saal pish tarahi shode 

darhali ke kolli theme va plugin dare , makhsoosan inke ina noe hack shodash ru daran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> @haman10
> 
> سلام. میگم دوباره چه بلایی سر میلیتاری اومده؟ سایتش بالا نمیاد. گند زدن بابا اعصاب آدمو به هم میریزه این سایت.. چند ماهه مشکل داره نمیتونن درستش کنن.



منظروت ایران میلیتاریه؟ چون برای من کار میکنه ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> منظروت ایران میلیتاریه؟ چون برای من کار میکنه ....


na . oun na .

military.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Interesting read: First Iranian female pilot.

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/407482/نخستین-خلبان-زن-ایرانی-پس-از-انقلاب-تصاویر-و-فیلم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Daneshmand @JEskandari







Havasetoon bashe ye vaght puctus bimaratoon baaz nabashe 
Een khoobe. Yeki digashoon b jaye 6:3:3 neveshte bood 6CC. Be khoda jedi migam. Madrakesh mojoode 
Bahs 2 saal pishe. Baad migan chera b dokhtar ha migin kheng

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand @JEskandari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havasetoon bashe ye vaght puctus bimaratoon baaz nabashe
> Een khoobe. Yeki digashoon b jaye 6:3:3 neveshte bood 6CC. Be khoda jedi migam. Madrakesh mojoode
> Bahs 2 saal pishe. Baad migan chera b dokhtar ha migin kheng


جانم برو به کارت برس وگرنه یک هفته میدم تو حاشیه بستریت کنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

@SOHEIL

What the fu ck are you doing to that poor cat !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

The SiLent crY said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> What the fu ck are you doing to that poor cat !?



Lost my shaver !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

I put down a holding fee on a house today. I have 10 days to go through the bank and get things signed. If it works out I will officially be a homeowner!!! Feels amazing b/c I got 0 financial help from my parents.

@rmi5 I decided against that mechanical engineering program. The school wanted way toooooooo muchhhhh money. I couldn't justify it. So now I'm taking courses and studying while at work to try and upgrade my GPA and see if I can get into law school in 2 years (so random lmao). I feel like I'm doing way too many things at the same time and it's getting really overwhelming, both financially and mentally. Buying a house, spending time and money on university courses and trying to perform on my full time job. All at the same time. I'd need a 3.7/4 GPA to get into law schools in my province. Half the reason I'm doing it is to prove a point to people (sad I know).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

‫ذوق آخوند از ادامهِ سواری گرفتن از مردم‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

yavar said:


> FOR FOOLS
> 
> 
> خانواده‌های اقتدار ـــ ۲۴/ شهید مهدی نواب به‌روایت همسر ــ بخش دوم
> * آقامهدی می‌گفت، آمریکا و اسرائیل را از «همین‌جا» می‌توانیم بزنیم *
> *خبرگزاری تسنیم: همسر شهید نواب می‌گوید: مهدی همیشه می‌گفت زمان‌هایی که تست ما در پادگان مدرس موفق می‌شود بیدگنه می‌فهمد، دیگر صداها را می‌شناسند؛ از دهات‌های بیدگنه صدای الله اکبر می‌آمد. می‌گفت این الله اکبرها دل ما را می‌لرزاند. *
> 
> رگزاری تسنیم: توپخانه سپاه در سال‌های هشت سال جنگ تحمیلی آغاز دوستی پایان ناپذیر «شهید مهدی نواب»، «شهید محمد سلگی» و «شهید حسن طهرانی مقدم» بود. سه دوستی که از سال‌های جنگ همکاری خود را در کرمانشاه و بعدتر در عرصه توپخانه شروع کردند و بعد با موفقیت‌های فراوان در عرصه موشکی تا شهادت همکاری خود را ادامه دادند. وقتی دست تقدیر مهدی نواب و محمد سلگی را به یک خانه و ازدواج با دو خواهر کشاند، خانواده سیف(همسران این شهدا) هم در نقش آفرینی‌ شجاعانه و زندگی پر خطر این شهیدان شریک شدند. سلگی و نواب، دو دوست قدیمی حالا «باجناق» شده بودند، رفاقت تنگاتنگ خود را در خانه و محل کار ادامه دادند.
> «شهید مهدی نواب» در پانزدهم شهریور سال 1346 در محله سرچشمه تهران متولد شد. در سنین نوجوانی به جبهه رفت و در سال 65 وارد سپاه پاسداران شد. زندگی شغلی او سرشار از فراز و نشیب های یک کار جهادی و طاقت فرسا بود. او سال‌ها در پادگان شهید مدرس و در جهاد خودکفایی در کنار دیگر همکارانش به تحقیقات موشکی مشغول بود و در نهایت در 21 آبان 90 با انفجاری که در این پادگان صورت گرفت نامش در کنار 38 نفر دیگر در زمره شهدای اقتدار جای گرفت.
> 
> «آزاده سیف» همسر شهید مهدی نواب متولد 1354 است. کسی که سال‌ها زندگی مشترک در کنار مهدی نواب بهترین روزهای زندگی را برایش رقم زد. اگرچه نقش عشق و دلدادگی در زندگی شهید مهدی نواب و همسرش از دهه 70 آغاز شد اما همسر شهید نواب خیلی خوب و با جزئیات تمام تخصص‌های همسرش را در دوران جنگ و قبل آن نیز به خوبی می‌شناسد. آزاده سیف امروز روایتگر روزهای حماسی مهدی نواب است. او معتقد است رنگ گمنامی تا روز شهادت و حتی بعد از شهادت هم از نام، حرفه و تخصص این شهدا زدوده نشد. بخشی از این گمنامی به خاطر حساسیت‌های کاری‌ خواست همین شهدا بود و بخشی دیگر را نتیجه غفلت رسانه در معرفی درست این شهدا می‌داند. شهدایی که همه سال‌های عمر، سلامتی و جانشان را برای حفظ اقتدار کشور اسلامی گذاشتند تا روزی صدای موفقیت‌شان تن ابر قدرت‌های زورگوی جهان را بلرزاند. همانطور که به قول آزاده سیف خود شهید نواب می‌گفت: «دلمان خوش است که اگر سلامتی و جان‌مان را می‌دهیم، می‌دانیم که در کنارش شیعه دارد قدرتمند می‌شود. از اینجا آمریکا و اسرائیل را می‌زنیم.»
> 
> آزاده سیف در گفت‌وگویی صمیمانه با خبرنگاران تسنیم از خاطرات و مقاطع مختلف زندگی شهید نواب، فعالیت‌هایش در بسیج و سپاه و دوران رزمندگی در هشت سال دفاع مقدس می‌گوید. بخش اول این گفتگو را در *اینجا* می‌توانید بخوانید.
> 
> بخش دوم گفت‌وگو در ادامه می‌آید:
> 
> ** تسنیم: مسئولیت شهید نواب در پادگان شهید مدرس چه بود؟*
> 
> شهید مهدی نواب به نوعی مشاور و مسئول آزمایشگاه پژوهشکده و تست سوخت، مسئول سمعی بصری جهاد خودکفایی و مسئول کوهنوردی بود.
> 
> می‌گفتند مهدی نواب «آخر حلال خوری» است/با 20 نوع دوربین حرفه‌ای و فوق حرفه‌ای کار می‌کرد
> 
> ** تسنیم: چطور شد که مسئولیت سمعی بصری را هم بر عهده گرفت؟*
> 
> کم کم شهید نواب به خاطر اینکه کارشان حساس بود و به فیلمبرداری احتیاج داشت به یک فیلمبردار حرفه‌ای تبدیل شد که با 20 نوع دوربین حرفه‌ای و فوق حرفه‌ای کار می‌کرد. دفتر سمعی و بصری را نیز همینطور افتتاح کرد و اینگونه مسئول دفتر سمعی و بصری جهاد خودکفایی شد. شهید نواب برای آموزش یک دوربین فوق حرفه‌ای باید درس می‌خواند ولی باهوش و استعداد بود و با پشتکاری که داشت به یک فیلمبردار حرفه‌ای تبدیل شد. فیلم‌های ایشان به قدری با کیفیت بود که در مانورها صداو سیما فیلم‌های او را برای پخش می‌گرفت. چون کار ایشان موشکی بود در زمان فیلمبرداری هیچگونه ترسی نداشت و با کیفیت تصویر می‌گرفت.
> 
> یک کتاب چاپ شده است برای شهدای اقتدار موشکی که بخش‌هایی از آن ضد و نقیض است و در مواردی اطلاعات نادقیق دارد. من گاهی شب‌ها از مظلومیت این دو شهید گریه می‌کنم. بچه‌ها و همکاران شهید به من می‌گویند باید در کتاب‌ها صفحه مخصوص این دو شهید را خالی بگذارند تا مردم برای آن‌ها بنویسند. در پادگان مدرس می‌گفتند مهدی نواب «آخر حلال خوری» است. همسرم شب خسته وقتی تست تمام شده می‌آمد خانه دوربین را هم با خودش می‌آورد اما نمی‌خوابید. می‌نشست دوربین‌ها را تمیز می‌کرد. با الکل می‌شست. در اتاق سمعی بصری می‌گذاشت تا بتواند ساعتی راحت بخوابد. من دوست دارم شهیدم مثل همیشه که به خاطر نوع شغلش کسی او را نشناخت، امروز هم گمنام باشد اما فکر می‌کنم حالا که دارد از او در جاهای مختلف روایت و نوشته می‌شود باید درست نوشته شود. به همین دلیل به همه می‌گویم از شهید درست بنویسید تا شهید شفاعت‌تان کند اما اگر نادرست بنویسید باید جواب بچه من را در آن دنیا بدهید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شهید نواب گواهینامه صخره نوردی، برف نوردی و فتح قله دماوند را داشت/هر وقت فشار کار زیاد بود به کوه می‌رفتند و انرژی زیادی می‌گرفتند
> 
> **تسنیم: در مورد مسئولیت کار کوهنوردی ایشان هم توضیح دهید.*
> 
> در اوایل دهه 80 شهید طهرانی مقدم مسئول کوهنوردی سپاه شد و شهید نواب مسئول دفتر و تدارکات کوهنوری سپاه شد و هماهنگی بیشتر فتح قله‌ها و لوازم کوهنوردی و خرید آن به عهده شهید نواب بود. هماهنگی 5هزار نفر کوهنورد و اعزام به کوه دماوند به نام حضرت زهرا(س) را شهید نواب انجام داد که برای این موضوع خیلی زحمت کشید. ایشان در یک هفته دوبار به قله کوه دماوند رفت یکبار برای چسباندن لوح یا زهرا(س) و دفعه دوم با گروه اعزام شد. شهید نواب گواهینامه صخره نوردی، برف نوردی و فتح قله دماوند را داشت.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تقدیر به خاطر تلاش در صعود 4127 نفر از سپاهیان و بسیجیان به دماوند در سالروز میلاد حضرت زهرا(س)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> گواهی صعود به قله دماوند
> 
> در جهادخودکفایی هم هر وقت فشار کار زیاد بود این عزیزان به کوه می‌رفتند و انرژی زیادی می‌گرفتند هرچه کار سنگین‌تر می‌شد ایمانشان بیشتر می‌شد و هرچه خسته‌تر می‌شدند انرژی‌شان بیشتر از طرف خدا شارژ می‌شد انرژی آن‌ها زمینی نبود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** تسنیم: شما که شناخت خوبی از شهید نواب داشتید. بیشتر از خصوصیات اخلاقی‌اش بگویید.*
> 
> آقای نواب خیلی مهربان بود. مثلا وقتی تست موفقی در پادگان انجام می‌شد یک نفر بقیه را شام دعوت می‌کرد آقای نواب همیشه اول از همان جا که خودش غذا می‌خورد برای بچه‌ها غذا می‌خرید و بعد که آنها خوردند، بعد خودش غذا می‌خورد. وقتی برمی‌گشت، می‌ رفت بالای سر مطهره، او را از خواب بیدار می‌کرد، یک ذره از کباب خودش در دهان او می‌گذاشت کمی به من هم می‌داد. می‌گفت «می‌خواهم با خیال راحت بخوابم». از آن طرف جمعه‌ها همیشه غذا با آقای نواب بود. می‌گفت «جمعه روز استراحت خانم‌ها است». یا غذا می‌پخت یا ما را بیرون می‌برد. استاد کباب پزی بود. بعد که روز شنبه فرا می‌رسید همه پر انرژی بودند. هم من، هم مطهره، هم خودش. خیلی خوش قول بود و صادق. و می گفت آدم ترسو دروغ می‌گوید و حق الناس را خیلی رعایت می‌کرد همه اینها را به دخترم هم یاد داده است.
> 
> به شهیدتان بگو دست از سر ما بردارد
> 
> یکی دو ماه هم قبل از شهادت دنبال خانه می‌گشتیم تا در محله‌ای که الان هستیم منزلی بخریم. بعد از شهادت درمحله‌ای که آقای نواب قبلا تایید کرده بود رفتم تا دنبال خانه بگردم. وقتی خانه ای پیدا کردیم، موقع سند زدن کمی اذیت شدیم. یک روز خیلی ناگهانی صاحب ملک آمد گفت «سند را به نامتان می‌زنم فقط به شهیدتان بگو دست از سر ما بردارد». شهدا بعد از شهادت هم کمک ما می‌کردند.
> 
> آقای نواب به حرف‌ها و سخنان پدرش خیلی اعتقاد داشت. پدر ایشان اگر درس روحانیت را ادامه می‌داد مرجع تقلید می‌شد. ایشان می‌گفت همیشه باید برای هرکاری عرق بریزی تا پولت حلال شود. هروقت پاداشی به آقای نواب می‌دادند، می‌گفت این پول حق من نیست می‌گفت وجدانم راحت نیست این پول را برنمی‌دارم. وقتی پاداش می‌دادند با آن دوربین فیلمبرداری می‌خرید برای کارش روی سیستم نصب می‌کرد. می‌گفت من برای این پول عرق نریخته‌ام و فقط برای حقوقم عرق ریخته‌ام.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماجرای آموزش کار با دوربین فانتوم‌های‌اسپید فوق حرفه‌ای
> 
> یک دوربین فانتوم های‌اسپید فوق حرفه‌ای را با مشکل بسیار وارد ایران کردند تا از موشکی که می‌خواهد ماهواره را بالا ببرد فیلم بگیرد تا به این وسیله اگر اشکالی دارد متوجه آن بشوند. کسی نمی‌توانست با آن کار کند. مانده بودند با آن دوربین چه کنند. خودش هم ضبط نمی‌کرد باید با لپ تاپ کار می‌کرد. دیدند تنها راهش این است که از یکی از کشورها استادی بیاورند تا به آقای نواب و همکارش آموزش دهند. گفتند اگر بفهمند برای سپاه است آن استاد برای آموزش نمی‌آید. یک کلاس فرمالیته در دفتر مانند کلاس‌های آموزشی ایجاد کردند و در رأس کلاس، آقای نواب و همکارش نشستند.
> 
> حاج حسن و بچه‌هایش متعهدانه کار می‌کردند
> 
> **تسنیم: روزهایی که تست موشکی داشتند شما را در جریان قرار می‌دادند؟*
> 
> بله؛ روزهایی که تست داشتند می‌دیدم که وسایل فیلمبرداری را آماده می‌کردند. دوربین را لای یک پتو می‌پیچید و در ماشین می‌گذاشت و آخر سر هم یک پتو روی همه آن‌ها می‌کشید تا نکند صدمه‌ای ببینند. جزء وصیت‌هایش هم این بود که بعد از من بیت المال را درست تحویل دهید. من چهار ماه زحمت کشیدم که یکی از آقایان بیاید این بیت المال را از من تحویل بگیرد. لوازم کوهنوردی هم مثل وسایل تصویربرداری همینطور در میان وسایلش بود که همه گران قیمت و برای استفاده حرفه‌ای بود و همه را تحویل دادم.
> 
> وقتی همسرم به شهادت رسید نگذاشتم حتی یک حجله یا بنر در خانه‌مان بگذارند. چون منزل ما کلی فیلم‌ و اسناد سری در خودش داشت. دو گاوصندوق بزرگ در دفتر سمعی بصری‌اش داشت که پر از فیلم‌هایی بود که از شروع یگان موشکی تا تست‌های حسن آقای طهرانی‌مقدم همه داخل آن بود. همه را مهر و موم کردم. برادرم چهار ماه شب‌ها در خانه ما می‌ماند که من تنهایی با این اسناد در خانه نباشم.
> 
> من از این ناراحت بودم که می‌گفتند شهید طهرانی مقدم در حین تست موشک شهید شد و شهید سلگی و شهید نواب در زاغه مهمات به شهادت رسیدند. انگار برخی اصرار دارند که این‌ها را از هم جدا کنند در حالی که همه می‌دانند این‌ها کار را با هم شروع کردند و با هم شهید شدند و همیشه و هر لحظه با هم بودند. آقای سلگی زیاد اهل گفتن نبود ولی آقای نواب وقتی از سرکار برمی‌گشت یک به یک موفقیت‌هایش را توضیح می‌داد. این تست‌ها می‌دانید چقدر سلامتی و جوانی این‌‌ها را گرفت؟ حاج حسن و بچه‌هایش متعهدانه کار می‌کردند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به خاطر کار در آزمایشگاه سوخت، شیمیایی شده بود/ حسن آقا می‌گفت: من باقالی فروشی هم بروم مهدی را با خودم می‌برم
> 
> ** تسنیم: کمی هم از خطرات و مشکلات شغلشان بگویید.*
> 
> کل بدن آقای نواب را رماتیسم گرفته بود. نمی‌توانست تکان بخورد در آزمایشگاه هم که باسوخت کار می‌کردند شیمیایی شده بود. بیرون‌روی شدید گرفته و زیر چشم‌هایش کبود شده بود. خلاصه به خاطر این مشکلات استعفایش را نوشت. متن استعفایش را من نوشتم گفت بنویس: «من دیگر قادر به ادامه کار نیستم». صبح حسن آقا به من زنگ زد گفت بار آخر باشد برای آقا مهدی استعفا می‌نویسی. من باقالی فروشی هم بروم مهدی را با خودم می‌برم. پس دیگر سعی نکن بنویسی. گفتم: «حاج ‌آقا خودش گفت بنویس.» گفت: «به احترام دست خط شما پاره‌اش نکردم. فکر می‌کرد من به مهدی گفته‌ام استعفا بده بیا بیرون.»
> 
> وقتی وزیردفاع آقای وحیدی منزل ما آمد، از خاطراتش با شهید تهرانی مقدم که تعریف می‌کرد، می‌گفت: «حسن آقا همیشه می‌گفت دست چپ و راست من محمد و مهدی هستند.» اما بعد از شهادت همه چیز عوض شد همه‌اش می‌گفتم ای کاش یکی از این سه نفر زنده بود تا از حق آن دوتای دیگر دفاع می‌کرد.
> 
> زانوهایش آب آورده بود/ از مظلومیتش حرص می‌خوردم
> 
> 20 روز قبل از شهادت زانوهایش آب آورده بود و مثل پرتغال بزرگ شده بود. به خاطر اینکه زیاد سرپا کار کرده بود. حسن آقا خودش به یکی از دوستانش سفارش کرده بود که از یک دکتر خوب برای او وقت معاینه و درمان بگیرد. چون می‌دانست اگر این‌ها نتوانند سر کار بروند، کار می‌خوابد. مهدی نواب و محمد سلگی کارشان به گونه‌ای بود که وقتی یکی از آن‌ها مریض می‌شد دیگری به جایش کار می‌کرد.
> 
> دیگر این اواخر آقای سلگی که درگیر دیسک کمر و عمل بود و پاهای آقای نواب هم آب آورده بود. ما 9 شب او را بردیم دکتر. دکتر دو آمپول کورتن به زانوهایش زد. او هم خندید و به پرستار با خنده گفت خانواده ما را ببر بیرون که طاقت ندارند این چیزها را ببینند. بعد دو تا سرنگ هم فرو کرد و آب‌های زانوها را می‌کشید بیرون. اما آقای نواب فقط لبخند می‌زد. من از مظلومیتش حرص می‌خوردم که با این درد باز هم می‌خندد. همیشه می‌گفتم مهدی با چه چیزی می‌جنگی؟ خب حداقل وقتی درد داری یک آخ بگو که ما یک مسکنی به تو بدهیم. بعد او دست به سینه‌اش می‌زد و می‌گفت شیر؛ مُرده‌اش هم شیر است. من همان شیر هستم و نمی‌گذارم این درد من را از پا بیندازد. با اراده خودم درد را از پا می‌اندازم. دکتر که آب پایش را کشید گفت باید سه روز استراحت مطلق داشته باشی.
> 
> هیچ وقت نمی‌گذاشت من رانندگی کنم آن روز با آن وضع، باز هم خودش رانندگی کرد، بنزین هم زد، نان هم خرید و صبح هم تست داشتند و گذاشت و رفت. دو روز بعد دوباره هر دوپایش آب آورد. این بار بیشتر از دفعه قبل بود دیگر زیر زانویش هم آب آورده بود. به او گفتم به حسن آقا بگو من به سه روز استراحت نیاز دارم. می‌گفت دیگر به حسن آقا ربطی ندارد. ما آنقدر جلو رفته‌ایم که دیگر نمی‌توانیم جلوی روند کار را بگیریم. فقط این را به تو بگویم که بهمن کار ما تمام می‌شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یکی از دوستانشان تعریف می‌کرد که دو سه سال قبل از شهادتشان در سوله، داشتند موتوری که سوخت زده بودند را برای تست آماده‌ می‌کردند. مهدی نواب دست حسن آقای طهرانی‌مقدم را می‌گیرد که بیا شما برو بیرون. حسن آقا می‌گوید چرا. مهدی نواب فقط داد می‌زند که خطر این کار خیلی زیاد است، می‌گویم بیا شما برو بیرون. خلاصه وقتی می‌آید بیرون. همانجایی که حسن آقا ایستاده بود نازل موتور در می‌رود و مثل ترکش دیوار را سوراخ می‌کند. یعنی اگر حسن آقا آنجا بود، شهید شده بود. مهدی برایم تعریف می‌کرد که حسن آقا آنجا به آقای نواب گفته بود: مهدی! تو دیگر کی هستی؟
> 
> حسن آقا جسارت سلگی و تیزبینی و درایت نواب را نیاز داشت
> 
> زیاد شنیدیم که همیشه در پادگان، حسن آقا می‌گفت بعد از من، حرف مهدی و محمد را دریابید. یادم هست صبح به صبح آقای دشتبان زنگ می‌زد به آقای نواب و درمورد روال کار صحبت می‌کرد. برای همین است که می‌گویم وقتی روال کار این‌ها اینقدر با دقت و نظم پیش می‌رفت، روی حساب جلو می‌رفت، نباید ایرادی داشته باشد. از معدود کسانی که فرمول سوخت را غیر خود حسن آقا می‌دانستند، یکی آقای نواب بود.
> 
> پسرعمه (آقای سلگی) زیاد ریسک می‌کرد اما آقای نواب اینطور نبود، خیلی مقرراتی بود مثلا همیشه وقتی از خانه بیرون می‌رفتیم گازها را قطع می‌کرد. برق را قطع می‌کرد. پسر عمه اما اهل ریسک بود خطر را به جان می‌خرید. این دو نفر، دو مهره در کنار هم بودند یکی فکر می‌کرد و دومی ریسک می‌کرد. آقای نواب به من می‌گفت محمد این‌ها را به خانم‌اش نمی‌گوید تو یواشکی به خواهرت بگو تا مراقب بچه‌ها باشد.
> 
> وقتی مشهد می‌رفتیم آقای تهرانی‌مقدم می‌گفتند دو تاخانواده با هم در یک هواپیما نباشند که اگر برای یکی از خانواده‌ها اتفاقی افتاد آن یکی سلامت بماند. همیشه حسن آقا می‌گفت این دو آچار فرانسه من هستند. چند وقت یکبار زنگ می‌زد به ما و تشکر می‌کرد و می‌گفت حضور اینها از حضور شماست و می‌دانم اگر شما چیزی به همسرانتان بگویید یا اذیتی کنید این‌ها نمی‌توانند با این انرژی سر کار بیایند. و اگر این دو نباشند کار من پیش نمی‌رود. جسارت سلگی و تیزبینی و درایت آقا مهدی را حسن آقا نیاز داشت.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وقتی به خانه می‌آمد شیفت جدیدی از کارش در دفتر سمعی بصری شروع می‌شد
> 
> ** تسنیم: در جریان پیشرفت‌های کاری آن‌ها هم بودید؟*
> 
> بله؛ دفتر سمعی بصری نزدیک ما بود. فیلم‌ها را آقای نواب می‌آورد خانه و می‌دید. گاهی به من می‌گفت من دیگر چشمم به این صحنه عادت کرده تو دقت کن ببین. یادم هست یکبار دخترم وقتی کم سن و سال بود گفت من بروم مدرسه بگویم پدرم چه کاره است کلی افتخار برایم دارد. این موضوع تشری برای آقای نواب بود که دیگر زمان‌هایی که مطهره در خانه بود چنین فیلم‌هایی را نمی‌آورد. دختر من یاد گرفته بود و در مدرسه هر کسی می‌پرسید پدرت چه کاره است می‌گفت نجار است و به هیچ کس نمی‌گفت که پاسدار است. برای آنکه خطری فعالیت های مهدی را تهدید نکند. همسرم وقتی به خانه می‌آمد شیفت جدیدی از کارش شروع می‌شد. می‌رفت دفتر سمعی بصری فیلم‌ها را جمع می‌کرد تا چیز دیگری درست کند. برای این کار همه‌شان خیلی زحمت کشیدند. 10 سال جوانی و سلامتی‌شان را گذاشتند. یادم هست یک نمایشگاه بود و آقا برای بازدید آمده بودند، عکس‌هایش هست که لباس سفید تنشان بوده است. این عکس‌ها و فیلم‌ها از کارهای آقای نواب است. دیدم حسن آقا دارد این ها را به آقا معرفی می‌کند.
> 
> وقتی تست موفق می‌شد، از دهات‌های بیدگنه صدای الله اکبر می‌آمد/شهید نواب می‌گفت از اینجا می‌توانیم آمریکا و اسرائیل را بزنیم
> 
> یادم مانده است که همیشه می‌گفت زمان‌هایی که تست ما موفق می‌شود بیدگنه می‌فهمد، دیگر صداها را می‌شناسند؛ از دهات‌های بیدگنه صدای الله اکبر می‌آمد و می‌فهمیدند که تست ما موفق بوده است. یکبار می‌گفت آن اوایل کار تست کوچکی داشته‌اند که در رفته و در میان یک خانه‌ در یک روستا افتاده بود. ترکش به زمین خورده و خدا را شکر کسی آسیبی ندیده بود، آقای طهرانی‌مقدم دستور داد آن خانه قدیمی را بازسازی کنند همه چیز از اول ساخته شد. خدا خواست ترکش وارد خانه‌ای شود که سقفش نشت دارد تا به این وسیله خانه بازسازی شود. آقای نواب می‌گفت این الله اکبرها دل ما را می‌لرزاند. کار این بچه‌ها موفق بود و می‌گفت: «دلمان خوش است که اگر سلامتی و جان‌مان را می‌دهیم می‌دانیم که در کنارش شیعه دارد قدرتمند می‌شود. از اینجا می توانیم آمریکا و اسرائیل را بزنیم.»
> 
> ادامه دارد...
> 
> خبرگزاری بین المللی تسنیم - آقامهدی می‌گفت، آمریکا و اسرائیل را از «همین‌جا» می‌توانیم بزنیم​



الان جوانی که کار ندارد. نزدیک به سی سالش شده است و نه کاری دارد و نه پولی. نه می تواند خانواده تشکیل دهد و در خرج زندگیش مانده است و در اوج ناراحتی و افسردگی زنده است و یا اگر خوش شانس باشد دارد در جایی عملگی می کند و حقوقی چند صد تومنی می گیرد که فقط خرج غذای زنده ماندنش می 

شود.و اگر خدای ناکرده مریض شود باید بشیند و نگاه کند که تا آخر چه اتفاقی پیش می آید برایش. این فرد الان با خواندن این داستان باید احساس غرور کند؟؟
، یکی زندگیشو کرده، کم و کسری نداشته. مشکل مالی نداشته و مشکل بی پولی برای مرضش نداشته . 
یکی دیگه داره از بدبختی و بیچارگی میمیره. نه کار داره. نه پول داره و نه شغل و جوانی و زندگیش تباه شده است. این فرد الان باید چه فکری کنه ؟ باید خوشحال بشه یکی موشک ساخته و هوا کرده .

.طرف زندگی نداره، باید حالا بهش بگن بیا این قهرمانت خوشحال باش 
حالا این قهرمان واسه این بندگان خدا چی کار کرده، خدا می داند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I put down a holding fee on a house today. I have 10 days to go through the bank and get things signed. If it works out I will officially be a homeowner!!! Feels amazing b/c I got 0 financial help from my parents.
> 
> @rmi5 I decided against that mechanical engineering program. The school wanted way toooooooo muchhhhh money. I couldn't justify it. So now I'm taking courses and studying while at work to try and upgrade my GPA and see if I can get into law school in 2 years (so random lmao). I feel like I'm doing way too many things at the same time and it's getting really overwhelming, both financially and mentally. Buying a house, spending time and money on university courses and trying to perform on my full time job. All at the same time. I'd need a 3.7/4 GPA to get into law schools in my province. Half the reason I'm doing it is to prove a point to people (sad I know).
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ‫ذوق آخوند از ادامهِ سواری گرفتن از مردم‬‎ - YouTube



wow, you completely changed your plans  Your new plans(law school+ buying a house) are really tough to be done, but I am sure you can take care of them.  
gaining a 3.7/4 GPA while working, is also really tough, dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Uhuhu said:


> الان جوانی که کار ندارد. نزدیک به سی سالش شده است و نه کاری دارد و نه پولی. نه می تواند خانواده تشکیل دهد و در خرج زندگیش مانده است و در اوج ناراحتی و افسردگی زنده است و یا اگر خوش شانس باشد دارد در جایی عملگی می کند و حقوقی چند صد تومنی می گیرد که فقط خرج غذای زنده ماندنش می
> 
> شود.و اگر خدای ناکرده مریض شود باید بشیند و نگاه کند که تا آخر چه اتفاقی پیش می آید برایش. این فرد الان با خواندن این داستان باید احساس غرور کند؟؟
> ، یکی زندگیشو کرده، کم و کسری نداشته. مشکل مالی نداشته و مشکل بی پولی برای مرضش نداشته .
> یکی دیگه داره از بدبختی و بیچارگی میمیره. نه کار داره. نه پول داره و نه شغل و جوانی و زندگیش تباه شده است. این فرد الان باید چه فکری کنه ؟ باید خوشحال بشه یکی موشک ساخته و هوا کرده .
> 
> .طرف زندگی نداره، باید حالا بهش بگن بیا این قهرمانت خوشحال باش
> حالا این قهرمان واسه این بندگان خدا چی کار کرده، خدا می داند


sakht nagir dadash, belakhare har mokhatabe ahmaghi be jafangiate khas khodesh niaz dare.


----------



## SOHEIL

Uhuhu said:


> الان جوانی که کار ندارد. نزدیک به سی سالش شده است و نه کاری دارد و نه پولی. نه می تواند خانواده تشکیل دهد و در خرج زندگیش مانده است و در اوج ناراحتی و افسردگی زنده است و یا اگر خوش شانس باشد دارد در جایی عملگی می کند و حقوقی چند صد تومنی می گیرد که فقط خرج غذای زنده ماندنش می
> 
> شود.و اگر خدای ناکرده مریض شود باید بشیند و نگاه کند که تا آخر چه اتفاقی پیش می آید برایش. این فرد الان با خواندن این داستان باید احساس غرور کند؟؟
> ، یکی زندگیشو کرده، کم و کسری نداشته. مشکل مالی نداشته و مشکل بی پولی برای مرضش نداشته .
> یکی دیگه داره از بدبختی و بیچارگی میمیره. نه کار داره. نه پول داره و نه شغل و جوانی و زندگیش تباه شده است. این فرد الان باید چه فکری کنه ؟ باید خوشحال بشه یکی موشک ساخته و هوا کرده .
> 
> .طرف زندگی نداره، باید حالا بهش بگن بیا این قهرمانت خوشحال باش
> حالا این قهرمان واسه این بندگان خدا چی کار کرده، خدا می داند



اگر اینها نبودن این جوان امنیت هم نداشت ... مثل اینکه فراموش کردید دنیا قانون جنگل است و ما بر اساس همین قانون جنگل دچار سختی شدیم

اگر به ما حمله نمی شد الان موشک داشتیم !؟

الان این آقا شد مقصر که چکار برای جوان های *** گشاد این مملکت کرده 

کدوم یکی از این جوان های مظلوم *** گشاد می تونن مثل این آقا کار کنن !؟

این جوون های *** گشاد اگر دچار سختی میشن به این دلیل هست که تو کارشون چیزی به اسم خدا و توکل وجود نداره

ماشالله همه هم به بی خدایی افتخار می کنن یا در ظاهر خدا خدا می کنن

به هر حال مراقب باشید ... اون دنیا لای نامه اعمال این جملات رو در نیارن بگن حالا راضیش کن

مگه خود این آقا پارتی داشت !؟

مگه شاهانه زندگی می کرد !؟

خود شما یه روزی گفتی هر کسی باید جای خودش باشه

این آقا تو جای خودش بهترین بود و کارش هم خیلی خوب انجام داد یه قرون هم بالا پایین نکرد

همون کسایی عامل این مشکلات اقتصادی هستند که می گفتند تهرانی مقدم بودجه مملکت را هدر می دهد

چرا میدید موشک بسازد و اجازه ندهد کسی به این کشور حمله کند

بدید ما اختلاس کنیم بذاریم تو بانکهای خارجیمون یه اتفاقی هم برای این مملکت افتاد فلنگ رو ببندیم

این جوون ها قرآن نمی خوانند !؟

خدا گفته فقط از من بخواه

خدا گفته اگر یه کاری رو شروع کنی و اولش بخدا توکل کنی و انجامش به ضررت نباشه و تمام تلاشت رو بکنی دنیا نمی تونه جلوت رو بگیره

جوون های ما رساله ی احکامشون شده شبکه ای مثل من و تو

چند نفر از این جوون های محترم *** گشاد ما قرآن می خونن !؟

به ولای علی قسم سراغ ندارم آدمی رو که اهل دین باشه و به دین عمل کنه و یه گره تو کارش بیافته مگر اینکه خدا بخواد امتحانش کنه

من آدمی رو می شناسم که دیده تو حرم امام حسین یه فلج بلند شده راه رفته

ولی ایمان نیاورده

فرق اون فلج با اون آدم می دونی چی بوده !؟

اون فلج گفت می رم پیش امام حسین بهش میگم فقط تو می تونی منو نجات بدی

ایمان داشت که نجاتش میده

ازش عکس گرفتن

دیدن نخائش برگشته سر جاش

این چیز هارو خیلی ها می بینن ولی ایمان نمیارن

همین آدم هان که اگه مسئول بشن بخاطر ایمان نداشتن بخدا هر بلایی سر خلق خدا میارن و جوابش هم خواهند داد

این جناب شهید نواب خیلی جاش خوبه

ماها بدبختیم که منتظریم بنده های خدا برامون کار درست کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand @JEskandari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havasetoon bashe ye vaght puctus bimaratoon baaz nabashe
> Een khoobe. Yeki digashoon b jaye 6:3:3 neveshte bood 6CC. Be khoda jedi migam. Madrakesh mojoode
> Bahs 2 saal pishe. Baad migan chera b dokhtar ha migin kheng



ایرنا - 40 درصد دانشجویان پزشکی به رشته خود بی علاقه اند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> ایرنا - 40 درصد دانشجویان پزشکی به رشته خود بی علاقه اند


nemidoonam chera akse dige load nemishe .

be har haal , PDA ru dige har bache 2 saale ie midoone chi chi hast .

vaghean jaye ta'asof dare ke ye daneshjooye pezeshki moghe paaknevis harf haye ostadesh benevise puctus be jaye ductus .

6CC va *سنگ کوب* ham bemanad 

@Shahnameh khosh bargashti dadash .

long time no see bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> nemidoonam chera akse dige load nemishe .
> 
> be har haal , PDA ru dige har bache 2 saale ie midoone chi chi hast .
> 
> vaghean jaye ta'asof dare ke ye daneshjooye pezeshki moghe paaknevis harf haye ostadesh benevise puctus be jaye ductus .
> 
> 6CC va *سنگ کوب* ham bemanad



een sangkob chie?

Ductus (linguistics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> een sangkob chie?


syncope .  





Daneshmand said:


> Ductus (linguistics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Boeing ham keh dareh barmigardeh Iran. Digeh shoma mellat chi mikhain: Boeing bullish on Iran as nuclear negotiations near close | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scimitar19

yea i understand every single word Yavar posted! no need to translate


----------



## Hack-Hook

Daneshmand said:


> een sangkob chie?
> 
> Ductus (linguistics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


منظور آینه که هامان را بین دو تا سنگ بگذارن اونقدر بکوبند که برای چند لحظه خون به مغزش نرسه . 
حالا بگذریم شما باید جزوه های را که من سر کلاس بین خواب و بیداری مینوشتم 
می دیدید . بعضی وقتها حتی خودم هم نمیدونستم چی نوشتم .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SOHEIL said:


> اگر اینها نبودن این جوان امنیت هم نداشت ... مثل اینکه فراموش کردید دنیا قانون جنگل است و ما بر اساس همین قانون جنگل دچار سختی شدیم
> 
> اگر به ما حمله نمی شد الان موشک داشتیم !؟
> 
> الان این آقا شد مقصر که چکار برای جوان های *** گشاد این مملکت کرده
> 
> کدوم یکی از این جوان های مظلوم *** گشاد می تونن مثل این آقا کار کنن !؟
> 
> این جوون های *** گشاد اگر دچار سختی میشن به این دلیل هست که تو کارشون چیزی به اسم خدا و توکل وجود نداره
> 
> ماشالله همه هم به بی خدایی افتخار می کنن یا در ظاهر خدا خدا می کنن
> 
> به هر حال مراقب باشید ... اون دنیا لای نامه اعمال این جملات رو در نیارن بگن حالا راضیش کن
> 
> مگه خود این آقا پارتی داشت !؟
> 
> مگه شاهانه زندگی می کرد !؟
> 
> خود شما یه روزی گفتی هر کسی باید جای خودش باشه
> 
> این آقا تو جای خودش بهترین بود و کارش هم خیلی خوب انجام داد یه قرون هم بالا پایین نکرد
> 
> همون کسایی عامل این مشکلات اقتصادی هستند که می گفتند تهرانی مقدم بودجه مملکت را هدر می دهد
> 
> چرا میدید موشک بسازد و اجازه ندهد کسی به این کشور حمله کند
> 
> بدید ما اختلاس کنیم بذاریم تو بانکهای خارجیمون یه اتفاقی هم برای این مملکت افتاد فلنگ رو ببندیم
> 
> این جوون ها قرآن نمی خوانند !؟
> 
> خدا گفته فقط از من بخواه
> 
> خدا گفته اگر یه کاری رو شروع کنی و اولش بخدا توکل کنی و انجامش به ضررت نباشه و تمام تلاشت رو بکنی دنیا نمی تونه جلوت رو بگیره
> 
> جوون های ما رساله ی احکامشون شده شبکه ای مثل من و تو
> 
> چند نفر از این جوون های محترم *** گشاد ما قرآن می خونن !؟
> 
> به ولای علی قسم سراغ ندارم آدمی رو که اهل دین باشه و به دین عمل کنه و یه گره تو کارش بیافته مگر اینکه خدا بخواد امتحانش کنه
> 
> من آدمی رو می شناسم که دیده تو حرم امام حسین یه فلج بلند شده راه رفته
> 
> ولی ایمان نیاورده
> 
> فرق اون فلج با اون آدم می دونی چی بوده !؟
> 
> اون فلج گفت می رم پیش امام حسین بهش میگم فقط تو می تونی منو نجات بدی
> 
> ایمان داشت که نجاتش میده
> 
> ازش عکس گرفتن
> 
> دیدن نخائش برگشته سر جاش
> 
> این چیز هارو خیلی ها می بینن ولی ایمان نمیارن
> 
> همین آدم هان که اگه مسئول بشن بخاطر ایمان نداشتن بخدا هر بلایی سر خلق خدا میارن و جوابش هم خواهند داد
> 
> این جناب شهید نواب خیلی جاش خوبه
> 
> ماها بدبختیم که منتظریم بنده های خدا برامون کار درست کنن


استفاده کردم آقا سهیل من هم چند وقت پیش حرم امام رضا رفتم با چشم خودم دیدم یه فلجه پا شده بود داشت راه میرفت و اطرافیانش داشتن از خوشحالی گریه میکردن. مردم .همه نگاه میکردن و جمع شده بودن اطرافش منم رفتم تماشا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

JEskandari said:


> منظور آینه که هامان را بین دو تا سنگ بگذارن اونقدر بکوبند که برای چند لحظه خون به مغزش نرسه .
> حالا بگذریم شما باید جزوه های را که من سر کلاس بین خواب و بیداری مینوشتم
> می دیدید . بعضی وقتها حتی خودم هم نمیدونستم چی نوشتم .



Midonam chi migi. Khat khodam kharchang ghorbaghast. Parstara khateshoon behtar az maneh. Avala azashoon khejalat mikeshidam  Vali hamisheh sai mikonam keh khana basheh. Behar hal class khatati keh nist. Faghat tabadol information eh.

Injoor chizam risheh dar aghab mondegi ma dareh. Chonkeh tamami elm va vajhehai elmi risheh dar Latin va Greek daran. Masalan hamin Ductus az Latin omadeh va taqriban dar hameh zabanhai oropai vojod dareh: ductus - Wiktionary

Vali barai mellat ma geej konandast chonkeh farsi moadel ya shabih nadareh.

In aghab mondegi chand hezar salast. Beh @New ham ye dafeh goftam dar rabeteh ba ye mozo digeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> Gofti aghab moonde, shahed az gheyb resid
> 
> nemooneye aghab moondegi mahz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bavar kon man alaghe ee be tohin nadaram, aslan ghasdesh ro ham nadaram, amma in ke vaze ghodrate fekri ye mardom yek mamlekat bashe, hatta vajeye aghab moonde ham kameshe
> 
> 
> Dude, you've just touched a glimpse of it, now Imagine living in a society filled with the same folks.
> I need your true prayers dude.



من هم اعتقادی به توهین ندارم

ولی من هم نظرم اینه که شما اشتباه می کنی

خدا هر کدوم که اشتباه می کنه رو هدایت کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> Dude, you've just touched a glimpse of it, now Imagine living in a society filled with the same folks.
> I need your true prayers dude.


Bro this forum is full of Nationalists (including me), but the daily life cant be that bad can it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> Gofti aghab moonde, shahed az gheyb resid
> 
> nemooneye aghab moondegi mahz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bavar kon man alaghe ee be tohin nadaram, aslan ghasdesh ro ham nadaram, amma in ke vaze ghodrate fekri ye mardom yek mamlekat bashe, hatta vajeye aghab moonde ham kameshe


عزیز من شما کافری اون مشکل من نیست منم عقب مونده نیستم البته بدون توهین بهت گفتم کافر. من اصراری ندارم ولی اگه شما از خادمای حرم امام رضا بری بپرسی چه چیزایی تو سالها و ایامی که اونجا بودن دیدن بهت میگن اون دیگه بستگی به خودت داره باور کنی یا نه. من بعضی از کامنت های شما رو قبلا اینجا خوندم شما بهتره بری همون تو خارجت خوش بگذرونی و این چیزا رو خرافات بدونی. واقعا نمیدونم به آدمایی مثل شما چی باید گفت. یعنی واقعا یه آدم پیدا میشه به این چیزا اعتقاد نداشنه باشه و اونارو خرافات تلقی کنه! ولش کن ...

البته اینم بگم من آدم مذهبی به اون صورت نیستم، اما به این چیزا دیگه کاملا اعتقاد دارم. واقعا عجیبه که افرادی مثل شما ما رو عقب مونده میخونن. امام رضا حتی فرد مسیحی رو هم شفا داده چه برسه به مسلمون. نمیدونم دیگه بهت چی بگم... موفق باشی دوست من

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@New dige halamo beham mizani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> Bro this forum is full of Nationalists (including me), but the daily life cant be that bad can it?


Dude, I'm not talking about nationalism in it's normal fashion, but the kinda fascistic, blind patriotism you see on this very forum, which as an abnormal behavior is originated from nowhere but a pure sheer ignorance.
Pacing through a daily life, maybe that fascistic patriotism is not that an obvious problem, but one thing you could clearly see around is the strong surges of that pure ignorance, almost everywhere.
All in all, we need your true prayers, dude. 



2800 said:


> عزیز من شما کافری اون مشکل من نیست منم عقب مونده نیستم البته بدون توهین بهت گفتم کافر. من اصراری ندارم ولی اگه شما از خادمای حرم امام رضا بری بپرسی چه چیزایی تو سالها و ایامی که اونجا بودن دیدن بهت میگن اون دیگه بستگی به خودت داره باور کنی یا نه. من بعضی از کامنت های شما رو قبلا اینجا خوندم شما بهتره بری همون تو خارجت خوش بگذرونی و این چیزا رو خرافات بدونی. واقعا نمیدونم به آدمایی مثل شما چی باید گفت. یعنی واقعا یه آدم پیدا میشه به این چیزا اعتقاد نداشنه باشه و اونارو خرافات تلقی کنه! ولش کن ...
> 
> البته اینم بگم من آدم مذهبی به اون صورت نیستم، اما به این چیزا دیگه کاملا اعتقاد دارم. واقعا عجیبه که افرادی مثل شما ما رو عقب مونده میخونن. امام رضا حتی فرد مسیحی رو هم شفا داده چه برسه به مسلمون. نمیدونم دیگه بهت چی بگم... موفق باشی دوست من


azizam nemikhastam narahet beshi.
aslan pakesh kardam oon posto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

*doaye oun nemitoone vasat kari kone new jan* , age chizi dari rou kon . vagarna age joraatesho nadari age nadari kollan (jigaro migam) lotfan saket sho . ta hala say kardam ehterameto negah daram . khodet nemizari .

khejalat avar bazi karhat baradare man .


New said:


> azizam nemikhastam narahet beshi.
> aslan pakesh kardam oon posto.


dige sookht een filmetam .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> ta hala say kardam ehterameto negah daram . khodet nemizari .


Akhe aziz baradar magar bandeye haghir sarapa taghsir mahzare mobarak shoma jesarat ya esaeye adabi kardam. bande hatta jorat nadaram postaye shoma ro reply konam che berese be inke bekham jesarati konam.
men bab mezah yeki do kalami monaghed shod, ala ayye halen age salah midoonid hameye postha ro az gheyde vojood pak konam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> Dude, I'm not talking about nationalism in it's normal fashion, but the kinda fascistic, blind patriotism you see on this very forum, which as an abnormal behavior is originated from nowhere but a pure sheer ignorance.
> Pacing through a daily life, maybe that fascistic patriotism is not that an obvious problem, but one thing you could clearly see around is the strong surges of that pure ignorance, almost everywhere.
> All in all, we need your true prayers, dude.
> 
> 
> azizam nemikhastam narahet beshi.
> aslan pakesh kardam oon posto.


نه، من ناراحت نشدم ولی فکر نمیکردم کسی مثل شما پیدا بشه که باور ما به این چیزا رو کوته فکری و عقب موندگی تلقی کنه. شوخیشم قشنگ نبود. به هر حال شاید اگه منم مثل شما چند باری برم خارج بیام دیگه این چیزا برام کمرنگ بشه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

آقا چرا راه دور میرید

خود من

یه ماه پیش داشتم از کوه سقوط می کردم

صبح زود بود

سر خوردم رفتم طرف پرتگاه ... یه متر مونده گیر کردم به سنگ

پنج دقیقه بعدش مادرم زنگ زد بهم گفت مراقب خود هستی ... دلم شور افتاد برات 4 قل خوندم

منی که این اتفاق برام افتاده عمرا شک نمی کنم

ما فامیلی داشتیم بی خدا بودن

داشتن می رفتن مسافرت بهشون گفتن خدا به همراه ... اینها هم گفتن برای خدا تو ماشین جا نیست

یه ساعت بعد زنگ زدن که بله

افتادن ته دره

زنه که این حرف رو زده بود در دم ترکیده بود

اینکه میگم ترکیده بود واقعیه ها

موقع ملق خوردن ماشین بالا تنش از ماشین بیرون بوده

اینکه چطوری غسل دادنش رو نمی دونم

مرد از گردن به پایین فلجه

ولی دخترشون فقط دستش شکست

بعضی وقت ها دست خدا بدجوری صدا داره

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@New 

Man rajeb be arajifi ke minivisi nazare khassi nadaram.vali bayad begam age tu zendegiye vaghei ham hamin shakhsiato dari pas adaame kheli manfuri hasti.moteasefam baraye atrafianet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Akhe aziz baradar magar bandeye haghir sarapa taghsir mahzare mobarak shoma jesarat ya esaeye adabi kardam. bande hatta jorat nadaram postaye shoma ro reply konam che berese be inke bekham jesarati konam.
> men bab mezah yeki do kalami monaghed shod, ala ayye halen age salah midoonid hameye postha ro az gheyde vojood pak konam?


ta fekr konam dar moredesh bebinam chi mishe . har tasmimi gerefte shod migam be etela'e genabetan beresad .

gypsy = citizens of the world who abide by no boundary and border  

================

boro bandeye khoda  etefaghan man migam baba chiz dashte bash (manzooram baaz jigare ) va bia harfeto bezan . ba thank zadan post 3-4 troll 16 sale az keshvar hamsaye tooye thread S-129 ghat'an be jaee nemiresi .

agha mage inja forum nist ? chera harfeto nemizani huh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Gofti aghab moonde, shahed az gheyb resid
> 
> nemooneye aghab moondegi mahz:
> 
> bavar kon man alaghe ee be tohin nadaram, aslan ghasdesh ro ham nadaram, amma in ke vaze ghodrate fekri ye mardom yek mamlekat bashe, hatta vajeye aghab moonde ham kameshe



Actually Soheil is right. What you fail to understand is a simple fact. That a nation can not exceed its inherent potentials. It can not achieve and live beyond those inherent potentials. The only "right" this nation has, is its right to exist and breath. This necessitates security which often in low capacity societies and surroundings, mean iron hand to keep internal order and to keep away external chaos.

Often such a society needs alot of placebo. Taking these away, will only result in bloodshed and anarchy.

I am sure you did not mean ridicule.

But I DO mean to ridicule. Not the proverbial general population and their beliefs (which is not interesting to me) but actually the so called "roshanfekra". Beyond the mere imitations and upclass social behavior what these have done?

Greeks and Romans (and to some extent even Arabs) developed their language to be capable of word and terminology (and by extension thought) generation. This is not the case with Iran.

Go to any Western universities and institutes worth their salt, walk in its departments and you will see plaques on the walls: Insulin was discovered here, First LED was made here, HF ALE was invented here, First Nuclear Reactor was invented here, so on and so forth.

Walk in our departments and all you will see are: xx year bloody protests were started here, MKO was initiated here, canteen riots started here, so on and so forth.

You see, this is the capacity of a nation. One is exploitative of its surrounding and the other is the exploited.

Accept that you do not have that capacity. Blaming it on that guy who believes in supernatural or in security of a nation/society, will not get you far.

Please accept that among these "roshanfekeran" there is not one, half like Oleg Losev who despite having no facilities and no support invented LED and did much ground breaking research in semiconductors, eventually dying of starvation. And that also under the most draconian political system in history of mankind the Soviet Union, under the iron hand of Stalin.

You are in electrical engineering. Tell me honestly, do you know anyone like Oleg Losev in entire Iran? 

If you do not, then please stop blaming the poor guys. Blame roshanfekra for being dumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

Writing tomorrow an exam about a sonnet of sheakespeare in english , any tipps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

2800 said:


> نه، من ناراحت نشدم ولی فکر نمیکردم کسی مثل شما پیدا بشه که باور ما به این چیزا رو کوته فکری و عقب موندگی تلقی کنه. شوخیشم قشنگ نبود. به هر حال شاید اگه منم مثل شما چند باری برم خارج بیام دیگه این چیزا برام کمرنگ بشه



من مگه خارج نبودم

یه آلمانی شیعه رو دیدم داره تو واتیکان زیارت عاشورا می خونه

رفتم جلو گفتم چرا اینجا

گفت مگه نمی دونی کی اینجا دفن شده !؟

سن پترز ... یا همان شمعون پدر بزرگ حضرت مهدی

یعنی گفتم خاک تو سر من 

من شیعه هستم ... اون المانی چشم آبی مو بور هم شیعه بود

بیشتر اینکه ما ول معطل هستیم بخاطر همین بی خبری هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

kollang said:


> Man rajeb be arajifi ke minivisi nazare khassi nadaram.vali bayad begam age tu zendegiye vaghei ham hamin shakhsiato dari pas adaame kheli manfuri hasti.moteasefam baraye atrafianet.


Kolang jan, azizam bande inja 2 3 ta post gozashtam, akhe az in posta shoma shakhsiate maro chetori fahmidi, na jeddi man enghad adame khoobi hastam, kheeeyli golam.
shoma ro ham kheyli doost daram.


haman10 said:


> chera harfeto nemizani huh


agha ma ye post gozashtim, kafar ke shodim, hale doostan ke bad shod, oonam ke goft me bi shakhsiatim, dige chetori mishe harfeto bezani?
agha ma aslan chiz yokhde, vallla aghaaaa.


----------



## haman10

New said:


> agha ma ye post gozashtim, kafar ke shodim, hale doostan ke bad shod, oonam ke goft me bi shakhsiatim, dige chetori mishe harfeto bezani?
> agha ma aslan chiz yokhde, vallla aghaaaa.


man aslan kari be oun post shoma nadaram . aslan oun poste shoma ru ham nadidam baradar man .

man oun "thank" hato didam tooye thread shahed . 

age kesi behet mige kafer , va fekr mikoni nisti , begoo nistam . az khodet defa kon 

harfeto bezan dar kol . post 4 troll ru thank nazan ke nari ru asab digaran . mamnun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> man oun "thank" hato didam tooye thread shahed


naa, man nazare khassi nadaram, hamintori random bazi posta ro ham thank mikonam.
soooe tafahom nashe.


haman10 said:


> harfeto bezan dar kol . post 4 troll ru thank nazan ke nari ru asab digaran . mamnun


baba, ghablan shoma gofti post haye alaki nade ke nari roo asabe ma, ma ham goftim chashm, hala migi thank ham nakon.
dadash daghighan mahdoodeye in asabeto be ma begoo, ma hesab kar biad dastemoon.
aslan mikhay hesab karbari ro pak konam, faght be soorat guest posta ro negah konam?
na jeddi dadash, taklife maro moshakhas kon.


----------



## haman10

New said:


> naa, man nazare khassi nadaram, hamintori random bazi posta ro ham thank mikonam.
> soooe tafahom nashe.


bache khar mikoni ?  nega kon hamin chiza ru migi be ghole kollang hata tou khoone ham ehtemalan doostet nadaran 

boro haji man ba een senam 100 ta mesle shoma ru ta labe cheshme mibaram teshne bar migardoonam 

vase ghazi malagh bazi ? 





New said:


> baba, ghablan shoma gofti post haye alaki nade ke nari roo asabe ma, ma ham goftim chashm, hala migi thank ham nakon.
> dadash daghighan mahdoodeye in asabeto be ma begoo, ma hesab kar biad dastemoon.
> aslan mikhay hesab karbari ro pak konam, faght be soorat guest posta ro negah konam?
> na jeddi dadash, taklife maro moshakhas kon.


akhey 

khoda shahede nazdik bood geryam begire az een hame mazloomiat 

heeeeeey 

bayad felestini mishodi shoma 

oun vaght behet neshoon midanan border ru ba che "B" minevisan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 @kollang @SOHEIL
Aghayoun, harfhaaye shoma ham ke dorost baasheh, dalil nemisheh yek nafar ra bebarid gousheh ring va begirid zir e box.

@New shoma ham double-standard daari. in ke aadam az yek seri troll hemaayat bekoneh, va post haye stupid-eshoun ra thank bekoneh, ta yek seri digeh ra bechezouneh, dorost nist. Man nemigam ke khodam in stratgy ra ta be haal estefaadeh nakardam, vali dar kol in kaar dorost nist. shoma daari be nationalist baazi ye efraati ye ba'zi Irani ha iraad migiri, ke iraadet dorost ham hast, vali hamzamaan miri va ba kasaayi faaloudeh mikhori ke hamin dirouz be tor e chuvenisti rikhtan va yek thread tou ME section ra faghat chon darbaare ye kurd ha faghat harf zadeh boud, troll kardan va bastan. Double standard dorost nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Double standard dorost nist.




naboodi tou site chera ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 @kollang @SOHEIL
> Aghayoun, harfhaaye shoma ham ke dorost baasheh, dalil nemisheh yek nafar ra bebarid gousheh ring va begirid zir e box.
> 
> @New shoma ham double-standard daari. in ke aadam az yek seri troll hemaayat bekoneh, va post haye stupid-eshoun ra thank bekoneh, ta yek seri digeh ra bechezouneh, dorost nist. Man nemigam ke khodam in stratgy ra ta be haal estefaadeh nakardam, vali dar kol in kaar dorost nist. shoma daari be nationalist baazi ye efraati ye ba'zi Irani ha iraad migiri, ke iraadet dorost ham hast, vali hamzamaan miri va ba kasaayi faaloudeh mikhori ke hamin dirouz be tor e chuvenisti rikhtan va yek thread tou ME section ra faghat chon darbaare ye kurd ha faghat harf zadeh boud, troll kardan va bastan. Double standard dorost nist.



آقا من کجا بردم گوشه رینگ !؟

حتی در جواب توهین هم توهین نکردم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> naboodi tou site chera ?


in rouz ha saram hesaabi sholough hast. ishaallah kaar ham tamoum besheh, bishtar sar mizanam 



SOHEIL said:


> آقا من کجا بردم گوشه رینگ !؟
> 
> حتی در جواب توهین هم توهین نکردم



be tor e kolli migam, aziz. vaghti 3 be 1 basheh, taraf e moghaabeltoun hes e badi behesh dast mideh va jaaye bahs basteh misheh  raasti comment haye to dar mored e thread e shahed, dar javaab e Cabatli ra didam. kollan taraf ra jeddi nagir, sher va ver ziyaad migeh. yaadameh yek baar ba yek rous e ham bahsesh shod, tahesh faghat fahhaashi mikard va in galleh troll ha baraaye hemaayat azash rikhtan ounja. Don't fall in the same trap

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> in rouz ha saram hesaabi sholough hast. ishaallah kaar ham tamoum besheh, bishtar sar mizanam
> 
> 
> 
> be tor e kolli migam, aziz. vaghti 3 be 1 basheh, taraf e moghaabeltoun hes e badi behesh dast mideh va jaaye bahs basteh misheh  raasti comment haye to dar mored e thread e shahed, dar javaab e Cabatli ra didam. kollan taraf ra jeddi nagir, sher va ver ziyaad migeh. yaadameh yek baar ba yek rous e ham bahsesh shod, tahesh faghat fahhaashi mikard va in galleh troll ha baraaye hemaayat azash rikhtan ounja. Don't fall in the same trap



صدا و سیما بلاخره داره شبکه هارو اچ دی میکنه

دهن سرویس ها اگه تصاویر با کیفیت نشون بدن ما اینقدر به گا نمیریم

سر همین قضیه سومار فیلم اچ دی پرس تی وی گالشون رو بست

جدیدا مثل اینکه فهمیدن چه خبره یکم آدم شدن

فقط می خوام یه بار دیگه بهانه دست اینها بدن

می رم تو ساختمون صدا سیما از دم در هرکی رو دیدم تا بالا میکنم

د آخه گاییدن مارو

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Uhuhu

SOHEIL said:


> اگر اینها نبودن این جوان امنیت هم نداشت ... مثل اینکه فراموش کردید دنیا قانون جنگل است و ما بر اساس همین قانون جنگل دچار سختی شدیم
> 
> اگر به ما حمله نمی شد الان موشک داشتیم !؟
> 
> الان این آقا شد مقصر که چکار برای جوان های *** گشاد این مملکت کرده
> 
> کدوم یکی از این جوان های مظلوم *** گشاد می تونن مثل این آقا کار کنن !؟
> 
> این جوون های *** گشاد اگر دچار سختی میشن به این دلیل هست که تو کارشون چیزی به اسم خدا و توکل وجود نداره
> 
> ماشالله همه هم به بی خدایی افتخار می کنن یا در ظاهر خدا خدا می کنن
> 
> به هر حال مراقب باشید ... اون دنیا لای نامه اعمال این جملات رو در نیارن بگن حالا راضیش کن
> 
> مگه خود این آقا پارتی داشت !؟
> 
> مگه شاهانه زندگی می کرد !؟
> 
> خود شما یه روزی گفتی هر کسی باید جای خودش باشه
> 
> این آقا تو جای خودش بهترین بود و کارش هم خیلی خوب انجام داد یه قرون هم بالا پایین نکرد
> 
> همون کسایی عامل این مشکلات اقتصادی هستند که می گفتند تهرانی مقدم بودجه مملکت را هدر می دهد
> 
> چرا میدید موشک بسازد و اجازه ندهد کسی به این کشور حمله کند
> 
> بدید ما اختلاس کنیم بذاریم تو بانکهای خارجیمون یه اتفاقی هم برای این مملکت افتاد فلنگ رو ببندیم
> 
> این جوون ها قرآن نمی خوانند !؟
> 
> خدا گفته فقط از من بخواه
> 
> خدا گفته اگر یه کاری رو شروع کنی و اولش بخدا توکل کنی و انجامش به ضررت نباشه و تمام تلاشت رو بکنی دنیا نمی تونه جلوت رو بگیره
> 
> جوون های ما رساله ی احکامشون شده شبکه ای مثل من و تو
> 
> چند نفر از این جوون های محترم *** گشاد ما قرآن می خونن !؟
> 
> به ولای علی قسم سراغ ندارم آدمی رو که اهل دین باشه و به دین عمل کنه و یه گره تو کارش بیافته مگر اینکه خدا بخواد امتحانش کنه
> 
> من آدمی رو می شناسم که دیده تو حرم امام حسین یه فلج بلند شده راه رفته
> 
> ولی ایمان نیاورده
> 
> فرق اون فلج با اون آدم می دونی چی بوده !؟
> 
> اون فلج گفت می رم پیش امام حسین بهش میگم فقط تو می تونی منو نجات بدی
> 
> ایمان داشت که نجاتش میده
> 
> ازش عکس گرفتن
> 
> دیدن نخائش برگشته سر جاش
> 
> این چیز هارو خیلی ها می بینن ولی ایمان نمیارن
> 
> همین آدم هان که اگه مسئول بشن بخاطر ایمان نداشتن بخدا هر بلایی سر خلق خدا میارن و جوابش هم خواهند داد
> 
> این جناب شهید نواب خیلی جاش خوبه
> 
> ماها بدبختیم که منتظریم بنده های خدا برامون کار درست کنن



سهیل جان چه ربطی به نوحه سرایی داره؟

هنوز هم میگم هر چیزی سر جای خودش باید باشد.

من مشکلی با این فرد و کاری که کرده اصلا ندارم. بحثی که من میگم کاملا متفاوته. مشکل من با این تبلیغاتی هست که صورت گرفته و سعی بر قهرمان سازی کردن هست. با این خبر و مصاحبه ای هست که اینجا صورت گرفته است.
زمانی که طرف زندگی نداره امنیت هم نداره. زمانی که طرف زندگی نداره و به علت بی کفایتی مسئولینی که باعث و بانی این وضعیت هستند. حالا این مسئولین بیایند حرف از ساخت موشک بزنند و بخواهند برای مردم قهرمان سازی کنند ، کاری کاملا بیهوده است و بیشتر ناراحتی طرف را در پی دارد. این فرد وقتی زندگی ندارد، حالا بشیند حال کند که یکی موشک ساخته و باید به آن افتخار کند.
، طرف می بیند هیچ اهمیتی به وضعیتش داده نمی شود،
ارتباطی هم به دین و ایمان ندارد. چه با دین چه بی دین همه جوره موجود است.
تقصیر را گردن خدا ننداز. خدا عقل و شعور و اختیار به انسانها داده است . اساس ظلم و عدالت هم بر همین مبناست.
اگر هم خدا کمک می کند از لطف خداست برای بندگانش. والا وضعیت جوامع، خوب و بد گردن خود انسانهاست. اگر این بود پس دولت و حکومت دیگر برای چه است؟
همه می نشستیم یک جا ، همه چی درست می شد.
خدا گفته از تو حرکت از من برکت. اما زمانی که شما می خواهی حرکت کنی ولی نمی توانی، کاری نیست، و نمی گذارند. اسمش می شود ظلم. 
ظلم یک عده بر عده ای دیگر. که بر همین اساس روز جزا و قیامت شکل گرفته است و در دین گفته می شود باید در آن دنیا جواب هر عملی را پس داد.

مفت خور هستند؟ *** گشاد هستند؟. این حرف زمانی مصداق دارد که کار به وفور موجود است، حقوقی که می گیرد توانایی برآورده کردن حداقل زندگی را برای شخص داشته باشد. اگر در آن زمان طرف نشست خانه و کاری نکرد. اسمش را بگذار *** گشاد.


همین طرف گفته" *آقامهدی می‌گفت، آمریکا و اسرائیل را از «همین‌جا» می‌توانیم بزنیم *

خب چرا سیاستها را نقد نمی کنیم که چرا این وضع به وجود آمده، کسانی که شکمشان سیر است، به راحتی می گویند قطعنامه بدهید تا قطعنامه دانتان پاره شود،
میزنیم فک آمریکا را میاوریم پایین

شب هم می رود خانه شکم سیر می خوابد و سر ماه حقوق مکفیش واریز می شود حالا وضع مملکت هر گونه می خواهد باشد.

فردایش دوباره می گوید:
تحریمها اثری ندارد.

بله برای چه کسانی اثری ندارد؟ برای مردم یا برای مسئولین؟ اینجا اگر مردم برای غذای شبشان هم در خیابان صف بکشند. آیا مسئولین مملکت هم باید صف بکشند؟ آیا آنها هم اگر مریضی پیدا کنند باید نگران هزینه عمل و دارو بیمارستان باشند؟ یا اینکه در هر شرایطی شکم آنها سیر خواهد بود و مشکلی بابت این مسائل نخواهند داشت؟
اگر کما بروند. چند سال هم طول بکشد در کما در بهترین بیمارستانها به سر می برد. با هزینه چه کسی؟ حالا اگر یک فرد عادی باشد وضع چگونه است؟ باید به جیبش نگاه کند. خالی باشد فاتحه و زیر خاک می رود.

حالا آن جوان بدبختی که نه کار دارد ( که حالا بخواهد کار کند یا نه) نه پول دارد وتنها عمر و جوانیش تباه می شود. با دیدن آنها باید یهو احساس غرور کند؟

الان با منطقی که گفتی. کسی که هزاران میلیارد تومن اختلاس کرده و یا در اوج رفاه است. کسی هست که دیگر در ایمان و عبادت دست همه را از پشت بسته است و هرکسی که بدبخت است بی ایمان است؟

آخه این شد حرف؟

این لینک را ببین به عنوان نمونه. اینا هم اهل ایمان وقرآن هستند ولی زندگیشان را ببین:
*
خوب و بد زندگی در نیروگاه قم » 19دی آنلاین
*


----------



## Shahnameh

@yavar @SOHEIL bro, can of you guys say what the article is about? any good news?


----------



## SOHEIL

Uhuhu said:


> سهیل جان چه ربطی به نوحه سرایی داره؟
> 
> هنوز هم میگم هر چیزی سر جای خودش باید باشد.
> 
> من مشکلی با این فرد و کاری که کرده اصلا ندارم. بحثی که من میگم کاملا متفاوته. مشکل من با این تبلیغاتی هست که صورت گرفته و سعی بر قهرمان سازی کردن هست. با این خبر و مصاحبه ای هست که اینجا صورت گرفته است.
> زمانی که طرف زندگی نداره امنیت هم نداره. زمانی که طرف زندگی نداره و به علت بی کفایتی مسئولینی که باعث و بانی این وضعیت هستند. حالا این مسئولین بیایند حرف از ساخت موشک بزنند و بخواهند برای مردم قهرمان سازی کنند ، کاری کاملا بیهوده است و بیشتر ناراحتی طرف را در پی دارد. این فرد وقتی زندگی ندارد، حالا بشیند حال کند که یکی موشک ساخته و باید به آن افتخار کند.
> ، طرف می بیند هیچ اهمیتی به وضعیتش داده نمی شود،
> ارتباطی هم به دین و ایمان ندارد. چه با دین چه بی دین همه جوره موجود است.
> تقصیر را گردن خدا ننداز. خدا عقل و شعور و اختیار به انسانها داده است . اساس ظلم و عدالت هم بر همین مبناست.
> اگر هم خدا کمک می کند از لطف خداست برای بندگانش. والا وضعیت جوامع، خوب و بد گردن خود انسانهاست. اگر این بود پس دولت و حکومت دیگر برای چه است؟
> همه می نشستیم یک جا ، همه چی درست می شد.
> خدا گفته از تو حرکت از من برکت. اما زمانی که شما می خواهی حرکت کنی ولی نمی توانی، کاری نیست، و نمی گذارند. اسمش می شود ظلم.
> ظلم یک عده بر عده ای دیگر. که بر همین اساس روز جزا و قیامت شکل گرفته است و در دین گفته می شود باید در آن دنیا جواب هر عملی را پس داد.
> 
> مفت خور هستند؟ *** گشاد هستند؟. این حرف زمانی مصداق دارد که کار به وفور موجود است، حقوقی که می گیرد توانایی برآورده کردن حداقل زندگی را برای شخص داشته باشد. اگر در آن زمان طرف نشست خانه و کاری نکرد. اسمش را بگذار *** گشاد.
> 
> 
> همین طرف گفته" *آقامهدی می‌گفت، آمریکا و اسرائیل را از «همین‌جا» می‌توانیم بزنیم *
> 
> خب چرا سیاستها را نقد نمی کنیم که چرا این وضع به وجود آمده، کسانی که شکمشان سیر است، به راحتی می گویند قطعنامه بدهید تا قطعنامه دانتان پاره شود،
> میزنیم فک آمریکا را میاوریم پایین
> 
> شب هم می رود خانه شکم سیر می خوابد و سر ماه حقوق مکفیش واریز می شود حالا وضع مملکت هر گونه می خواهد باشد.
> 
> فردایش دوباره می گوید:
> تحریمها اثری ندارد.
> 
> بله برای چه کسانی اثری ندارد؟ برای مردم یا برای مسئولین؟ اینجا اگر مردم برای غذای شبشان هم در خیابان صف بکشند. آیا مسئولین مملکت هم باید صف بکشند؟ آیا آنها هم اگر مریضی پیدا کنند باید نگران هزینه عمل و دارو بیمارستان باشند؟ یا اینکه در هر شرایطی شکم آنها سیر خواهد بود و مشکلی بابت این مسائل نخواهند داشت؟
> اگر کما بروند. چند سال هم طول بکشد در کما در بهترین بیمارستانها به سر می برد. با هزینه چه کسی؟ حالا اگر یک فرد عادی باشد وضع چگونه است؟ باید به جیبش نگاه کند. خالی باشد فاتحه و زیر خاک می رود.
> 
> حالا آن جوان بدبختی که نه کار دارد ( که حالا بخواهد کار کند یا نه) نه پول دارد وتنها عمر و جوانیش تباه می شود. با دیدن آنها باید یهو احساس غرور کند؟
> 
> الان با منطقی که گفتی. کسی که هزاران میلیارد تومن اختلاس کرده و یا در اوج رفاه است. کسی هست که دیگر در ایمان و عبادت دست همه را از پشت بسته است و هرکسی که بدبخت است بی ایمان است؟
> 
> آخه این شد حرف؟
> 
> این لینک را ببین به عنوان نمونه. اینا هم اهل ایمان وقرآن هستند ولی زندگیشان را ببین:
> *
> خوب و بد زندگی در نیروگاه قم » 19دی آنلاین*



حرف من اینی که شما برداشت کردی نیست 

موضوع اصلی اینه که ای کاش از این آقا قهرمان می ساختند 

الان فرهنگ ما طوری شده که اگر کسی در دیگران بگذارد میشود آدم زرنگ و موفق 

مشکل از جوون ها هم هست 

میگن کار نیست... خوب دیگه کار نیست کاریش نمیشه کرد 

پس این همه آدم که من دیدم از صفر شروع کردن و پارتی نداشتن آدم نیستند! ؟

ماها که ادعا داریم اینها حکومت بلد نیستن و چه و چه اصلا به اصول عمل می کنیم ؟؟؟

مردم ما خودشون رو قبول ندارند 

طرف برمی گرده میگه جنس ایرانی آشغاله 

یکی نیست بگه خوب پدر سگ خود آشغالت ایرانی هستی 

اگه جنس ایراد داره یعنی تو ایراد داری 

شما میگی چرا در مورد امثال تهرانی مقدم صحبت می کنند 

چرا!؟

چون می خوایم به ذهن مردم فرو کنیم که اگر ایرانی می تونه موشک آنچنانی بسازه پس می تونه چیزهای دیگه رو هم تولید کنه 

اگه تو این مملکت تولید باشه کسی بی کار می مونه!؟

تحریم رو بردارن... اگر تولید نباشه مشکل بیکاری حل میشه!؟

اگر قراره مشکل این مملکت حل شه مردم باید طرز فکرشان رو اصلاح کنن 

اگر اینطور باشه هیچ مسئولی تخم نمی کنه حق رو ناحق کنه 

وقتی میان میگن اگه خواستی چیزی رو مخفی کنی بذار لای کتاب چون این مردم کتاب نمی خوانند باید خودت تا تهش بری 

ایران مشکل داره چون ما ایرانی ها مشکل دار شدیم 

صدها ساله فراموش کردیم کی بودیم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

SOHEIL said:


> حرف من اینی که شما برداشت کردی نیست
> 
> موضوع اصلی اینه که ای کاش از این آقا قهرمان می ساختند
> 
> الان فرهنگ ما طوری شده که اگر کسی در دیگران بگذارد میشود آدم زرنگ و موفق
> 
> مشکل از جوون ها هم هست
> 
> میگن کار نیست... خوب دیگه کار نیست کاریش نمیشه کرد
> 
> پس این همه آدم که من دیدم از صفر شروع کردن و پارتی نداشتن آدم نیستند! ؟
> 
> ماها که ادعا داریم اینها حکومت بلد نیستن و چه و چه اصلا به اصول عمل می کنیم ؟؟؟
> 
> مردم ما خودشون رو قبول ندارند
> 
> طرف برمی گرده میگه جنس ایرانی آشغاله
> 
> یکی نیست بگه خوب پدر سگ خود آشغالت ایرانی هستی
> 
> اگه جنس ایراد داره یعنی تو ایراد داری
> 
> شما میگی چرا در مورد امثال تهرانی مقدم صحبت می کنند
> 
> چرا!؟
> 
> چون می خوایم به ذهن مردم فرو کنیم که اگر ایرانی می تونه موشک آنچنانی بسازه پس می تونه چیزهای دیگه رو هم تولید کنه
> 
> اگه تو این مملکت تولید باشه کسی بی کار می مونه!؟
> 
> تحریم رو بردارن... اگر تولید نباشه مشکل بیکاری حل میشه!؟
> 
> اگر قراره مشکل این مملکت حل شه مردم باید طرز فکرشان رو اصلاح کنن
> 
> اگر اینطور باشه هیچ مسئولی تخم نمی کنه حق رو ناحق کنه
> 
> وقتی میان میگن اگه خواستی چیزی رو مخفی کنی بذار لای کتاب چون این مردم کتاب نمی خوانند باید خودت تا تهش بری
> 
> ایران مشکل داره چون ما ایرانی ها مشکل دار شدیم
> 
> صدها ساله فراموش کردیم کی بودیم


آدم روشن فکر و با کلاس و با فرهنگی هستی شما... از حرفات معلومه در جوانی پخته شدی.... مردم ما سه دسته اند... دسته اول بقول شما گشادها و بی عرضه ها پر مدعا و بی کلاس و بی فرهنگی هستند که فکر می کنه چون یه فوق دیپلم یا لیسانس یا فوق لیسانس گرفته پس در این وضعیت رو به رشد کشور باید بیان حلوا حلواش کنند و پشت میز بشوننش و میلیونها هم حقوق بهش بدن.... من در زندگی شخصی خودم بیشتر کسانی رو که موفق هستند رو می بینم که با تلاش و کوشش زیاد به اون چیزی که می خوان رسیدن....البته یه قشر آقازاده و پارتی دار هم هست ولی درصد کمی از ایرانیها هستند... همین گشادهای غرغرو و بی عرضه وقتی سر از اروپا امریکا در میارند براحتی تن به کارهای مثل ظرف شوری، کلینری، نقاشی ساختمان و غیره میدن اونهم با افتخار...من چند مورد ازین گشادها دور و برم داشتم که با سن 30 هنوز محتاج بابا ننشون هستند تا نمیرن از گشنگی.ووو وای به غیرتتون.... مردید برید هرکاری گیر آورید انجام بدید دوبرابر بقیه تلاش کنید تا وضعتون خوب بشه... بماند که این حرفهایی که آی کار نیست به نظر من اغراقه و از روحیه غروغورو ایرانیها نشئت می گیره مثل بازاری که 700 خونه داره و ماشین 150 تومنی زیر پاشه و کلی پول سهام خریده هروقت میپرسم اوضاع بازار چطوره میگه افتضاحه بابا!!! و تهش میرسه به اینکه شیخا باعث وضع بد مالیش هستند!!! یارو میگفت یکی با ماشین 250 میلیونی اومده بوده ستاد یارانه اعتراض کرده چرا یارانش رو قطع کردین!! یا اینهایی که برق دزدی می کنند در حاشیه شهرها و وقتی میگی کارت اشتباست میگه برق امامه!!! و میگه کهپول نفتم رو دارم میگیرم!!! کلا بنظر من هر جوونی که دستاشو بکنه تو جیبش تو خیابون راه بره و ماهی 1 تومن در نیاره به نظر من مشکل اساسی داره در فرهنگ و تربیت و گشادی...
دسته دوم آدمها کارمندان دولتی هستند که یادگرفتن چطور علاوه بر حقوق کار صبحشون با معامله کردن ظرف یه مدت 10 تا 20 سال به همه چی برسند... مثال اینکه اکثریت کارمندهایی که مثلا 50 سالشه و ماشین داره و خونه رو هرجور حساب بکنی با حقوق کارمندیش نمیتونسته اینها رو بخره تازه مشروط بر اینکه پسانداز داشته باشه...
گروه سوم که بر اساس مشاهدات خودم 10 درصد مردم دور و برم رو شامل میشن کسانی هستند به تمام معنا نیروهای مفید جامعه که زرنگ و سختکوشن و دارن به خودشون و کشورشون حسابی خدمت می کنند... من مورد دور و بر خودم چند تایی هستند که از صفر شروع کردن و حالا بعد از 10 سال نزدیک میلیارد دارند از طریق زدن کارگاه تراش و ماشین کاری و یکی دیکه مثلا ساخت سنسورهای کنترل حرارتی و یکی دیگه رگلاتورهای محصولات گازسوز میزنه و یکی مثلا قطعات تزیینی خودرو میزنه....همشون هم جوونن و خانواده هم دارند و بچه.... من هر وقت دیدم اینها دارن 10 برابر بقیه زحمت میکشن نتیجش رو هم میبینند...
نرخ بیکاری بالای 20 درصد در ایران فقط برای گروههایی مثل فارغ التحصیلان رشته های بدون بازار مثل هنر و ملخ شناسی کاربردی و امثالهم و همچنین خانمها هست که مدرک می گیرند بدون اینکه بخوان برن سر کار.... الان برای جوونهایی که حداقل فوق دیپلم دارند نرخ بیکاری بنظر من پایین 7 یا 8 درصده که بد نیست...
کلا من با حرفات موافقم که میگی برخی مردم ایران چنان بر ضد ایران و همه چیز راجع به ایران حرف میزنند انگار خودشون ایرانی نیستند و جالب اینجاست بیشتر کسانی که بخاطر مخالفتشون با جمهوری اسلامی به هر چیز مربوط به ایران مشکل دارند، خوددشون کوچکترین قدمی برای اصلاح مشکلات و رشد و توسعه و پیشرفت جامعه انجام ندادند و نمیدن.... اصلا بنظر من اینجور آدمها حق ندارند غر بزنند.... هر وقت یه قدم برداشتند برای کشورشون اونوقت حق دارند بگن ایران بده یا بدترینه...
من به شخصه حالم بهم میخوره از ایرانیهایی که با همه حماقت و سطح فکر پایینشون با همه بی فرهنگیشون با همه بی هویتی و گشادیشون فکر می کنند خودشون باکلاسن و فهمیده و بقیه نفهم و عقب مونده... دوست جامعه شناس ارشدی دارم که خیی خوشگل این جور آدمها رو تحلیل می کنه... بیشتر کسانی که بخاطر مخالفت با جمهوری اسلامی به تنفر از اسلام و شیعه و فرهنگ غنی کشورشون منتهی شده کارشون که دستکم 4 نفرشون رو در همین فروم میشه پیدا کرد وضع روانی و ضریب هوشی و تربیت بسیار نازلی دارند طبق نظر دوست جامعه شناسم که اگر دقیق بشید روشون میبینید همچین هم بیراه نمیگه....
با فرهنگی یعنی کسی که عادات و عقاید مترقی و غنی کشورش رو بهش عمل می کنه و اعتقاد داره و از عادات بد فرهنگش دوری میکنه.... به اشتباه برخی فکر می کنند اگر مثل مردم غربی بسوی فرهنگ حیوانیت برگردند مثلا باکلاس شدند!!!
تا ما مردم ایران خودمون به قدرت و تواناییهای خودمون ایمان نداشته باشیم و برای رشد و توسعه و جلوزدن از بقیه تلاش چند باره نکنیم نه کشور ما بهتر خواهد بود و نه خود ما....
مثلا برخی اعضاء این فروم که جوری میرینند (ببخشید گلاب به روتون) به ایران و ایرانیها و هر چیزی که از ایران در میاد که انگا رخودشون کانادایی یا آمریکایی هستند...بدبختها نمیدونند که همون کشوری که بهش فرار کردن هم اونها رو هیچوقت کانادایی و امریکایی بحساب نمیاره و نخواهد آورد...و هر بدی از ایران بگی مستقیم شامل حال خودشون هم میشه...
امان از نادانی و هوش پایین که بلای جون خودشون و بقیه هموطنانشون شده...
من به شخصه همیشه سعی کردم موارد غنی فرهنگ خودمون رو ارج بگذارم و موارد منفی رو هم هم در خودم و هم در دوستان و اطرافیانم با منطق و لطافت از بین ببرم...امیدوارم بجای غر زدن به اندازه خودتون هرچند کوچک قدمی به نفع و خیر مردمتون بردارید و نواقص کشورتون رو با هموطنانتون مطرح و رفع کنید نه اینکه اونها رو برخ مردمتون بکشید و برای خارجیها و دشمنان مردمتون تعریف کنید...
یاد یه دوست ایرانی در استرالیا میوفتم که هروقت پیش دو تا استرالیایی میشستیم شروع میکرد به بد گفتن از مردمش و کشورش و تعریف کردن از استرالیاییها!!! یعنی اینقدر ابله بود که نمی دونست اون استرالییاییها همه اون حرفها رو در مورد خودت هم صادق میدونند چون تو رو هم ایرانی می دونند... امان از جهل
اول باید منصف باشیم و سعی کنیم به نوبه خودمون اشتباهات خودمون و دولتمردانمون رو اصلاح کنیم.... ایران کم مشکل نداره ... ولی همش درست میشه..با تلاش مضاعف... همین الان هم ایران نسبت به 36 سال پیش مسیر رسیدن به یه کشور توسعه یافته و پیشرفته و تمدن ساز رو اگر قلش رو صد بگیریم 60 رو طی کرده...بقیش سختتره ولی کاملا شدنی...من به شخصه امید بیشتری به جوونهای با ایمان و شیعه کشورم دارم تا قرطی های گشادی که جز غرغر کردن و زندگی انگل وار کاری بلد نیستند و آخرش هم با رفتن به غرب هم خودشون رو و هم ایران رو از شرشون راحت می کنند...
البته از نشونه های یه ملت مترقی و بافرهنگ اینه که اول از همه هویت خودش رو بپذیره... چیزی که بشدت کمبودش در بین بیشتر ایرانیان غرب زده و یا بعبارت بهتر جو زده و جو گیر شده حس میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> مثلا برخی اعضاء این فروم که جوری میرینند (ببخشید گلاب به روتون) به ایران و ایرانیها و هر چیزی که از ایران در میاد که انگا رخودشون کانادایی یا آمریکایی هستند...بدبختها نمیدونند که همون کشوری که بهش فرار کردن هم اونها رو هیچوقت کانادایی و امریکایی بحساب نمیاره و نخواهد آورد...و هر بدی از ایران بگی مستقیم شامل حال خودشون هم میشه...
> امان از نادانی و هوش پایین که بلای جون خودشون و بقیه هموطنانشون شده...



You are too old to be this much Oghde-i. BTW, don't worry for Iranians living in North America. They are very successful people on average, and have higher income and education level compared to average white North Americans. North Americans are not like 3rd world peasants either, and have learnt to live in a diverse society, not like your type who show their inferiority complex whenever they see some people above themselves living happily and successfully in 1st world countries. 
PS. writing long rants would not help your butthurt, try pouring water where it burns 


> من به شخصه حالم بهم میخوره از ایرانیهایی که با همه حماقت و سطح فکر پایینشون با همه بی فرهنگیشون با همه بی هویتی و گشادیشون فکر می کنند خودشون باکلاسن و فهمیده و بقیه نفهم و عقب مونده...



Yeah, this category precisely describes smart alecs like yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

hi guys whats up? came here to say hello .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> hi guys whats up? came here to say hello .



Hell:O


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> Hell:O


hi there, whats up @SOHEIL? .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

Greetings to all my Iranian friends. Dropped in to say hello and wish you a good week

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

KAL-EL said:


> Greetings to all my Iranian friends. Dropped in to say hello and wish you a good week


Greeting mate, hope the best times for you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

KAL-EL said:


> Greetings to all my Iranian friends. Dropped in to say hello and wish you a good week



Hi ... what is KAL-EL means ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

2800 said:


> Greeting mate, hope the best times for you



Thank you my friend. Welcome to PDF 



SOHEIL said:


> Hi ... what is KAL-EL means ?



Hello SOHEIL. 

"KAL-EL" is Superman's kryptonian name.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

Salam agha Soheil va Ostad (esme jalebi darid...) sobhetun bekheir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

KAL-EL said:


> "KAL-EL" is Superman's kryptonian name.



A music fan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

2800 said:


> Salam agha Soheil va Ostad (esme jalebi darid...) sobhetun bekheir.


salam, mamnoun . shabe shoma ham bekheir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> hi there, whats up @SOHEIL? .


salam ostad.delamun vasat tangide hesabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SOHEIL said:


> صدا و سیما بلاخره داره شبکه هارو اچ دی میکنه
> 
> دهن سرویس ها اگه تصاویر با کیفیت نشون بدن ما اینقدر به گا نمیریم
> 
> سر همین قضیه سومار فیلم اچ دی پرس تی وی گالشون رو بست
> 
> جدیدا مثل اینکه فهمیدن چه خبره یکم آدم شدن
> 
> فقط می خوام یه بار دیگه بهانه دست اینها بدن
> 
> می رم تو ساختمون صدا سیما از دم در هرکی رو دیدم تا بالا میکنم
> 
> د آخه گاییدن مارو


توصیه میکنم قبل از اینکه این کار را بکنی بشین چند تا نفس عمیق بکش بعدش دو سه تا پارچ آب یخ پشت سرهم سر بکش  . وگرنه همون دم در یک پنج شیش نفر می ریزن سرت یک بلایی بالای 18 سال سرت میارن  .



SOHEIL said:


> Hi ... what is KAL-EL means ?





KAL-EL said:


> Thank you my friend. Welcome to PDF
> 
> 
> 
> Hello SOHEIL.
> 
> "KAL-EL" is Superman's kryptonian name.





SOHEIL said:


> A music fan ?


Come on Kal-El also is something a lot more interesting
Tegra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

JEskandari said:


> توصیه میکنم قبل از اینکه این کار را بکنی بشین چند تا نفس عمیق بکش بعدش دو سه تا پارچ آب یخ پشت سرهم سر بکش  . وگرنه همون دم در یک پنج شیش نفر می ریزن سرت یک بلایی بالای 18 سال سرت میارن  .



حالا من یه چیزی گفتم چرا جدی گرفتی !؟

اگر کسی جلوم رو نگیره باید تانکر ببندم به کمرم

می دونی تانکر چقدر گرونه !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

JEskandari said:


> توصیه میکنم قبل از اینکه این کار را بکنی بشین چند تا نفس عمیق بکش بعدش دو سه تا پارچ آب یخ پشت سرهم سر بکش  . وگرنه همون دم در یک پنج شیش نفر می ریزن سرت یک بلایی بالای 18 سال سرت میارن  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Kal-El also is something a lot more interesting
> Tegra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes, I remember reading about this CPU which is code named "The KAL-EL"

in my case however, KAL-EL is the native kryptonian name of Superman. He is from the house of EL. His father being JOR-EL and his uncle being ZOR-EL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> salam ostad.delamun vasat tangide hesabi.


nafesemon ro boridan in dustan sepah. che khabar bargh khosh migzareh .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

KAL-EL said:


> Yes, I remember reading about this reference.
> 
> in my case however, KAL-EL is the native kryptonian name of Superman. He is from the house of EL. His father being JOR-EL and his uncle being ZOR-EL.



My real name is SOH-EL 

Supercat !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

SOHEIL said:


> My real name is SOH-EL
> 
> Supercat !



My real name is Johann Sebastian Bach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

KAL-EL said:


> My real name is Johann Sebastian Bach



A music fan !?


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> nafesemon ro boridan in dustan sepah. che khabar bargh khosh migzareh .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

SOHEIL said:


> A music fan !?



Yes I am  I like many kinds of music.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

KAL-EL said:


> Yes I am  I like many kinds of music.



I like techno/trance/electronical !!!

math ( deadmau5 ) ... sandstorm ( darude ) ... etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rahi2357 said:


>



The man in white has a nice *** !

just sayin ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> @Ostad
> O brother where art thou ?
> salam khobi ? jaat inja kheyli khaaliye
> chetori ba khedmate moghadas ?


busy staying alive . khobi rahi jan?
dar moredeh khedmat, well..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> busy staying alive . khobi rahi jan?
> dar moredeh khedmat, well..


 elaaahiii . pas hesaabi khosh migzare dige . khodetam ke kolan ostadi  ghorbaanat shokr khobim malaali nist joz doorit dadash .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rahi2357 said:


> elaaahiii . pas hesaabi khosh migzare dige . khodetam ke kolan ostadi  ghorbaanat shokr khobim malaali nist joz doorit dadash .


areh hesabi dareh khosh migzareh, ghemat bashe mikham 2 saleh digeh ham tamdid konam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> areh hesabi dareh khosh migzareh, ghemat bashe mikham 2 saleh digeh ham tamdid konam


@Ostad osiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii saaaaaaaaallllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaam 

naboooodi 

delemoon vasat kheyli tang shode boood

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> @Ostad osiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii saaaaaaaaallllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
> 
> naboooodi
> 
> delemoon vasat kheyli tang shode boood


gorbanet.zodtar nashod biam, shonsad nafar ro vaseteh kardim ye 3 rouz morakhasi begiram. akharesh farmandeh padegan raft tehran az moavenesh gereftam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> gorbanet.zodtar nashod biam, shonsad nafar ro vaseteh kardim ye 3 rouz morakhasi begiram.


khoda bokoshash chera morakhasi nadad mardak ?

khosh oumadi  ta key hasti dada ? pas farda ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> khoda bokoshash chera morakhasi nadad mardak ?
> 
> khosh oumadi  ta key hasti dada ? pas farda ?



valla nemidonam.kollan farmandeheh gordan ma bijanbast .ye razmayesh ro be bab dadan o chanta fosh ke dighe in harfaro nadareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Aghayun dadashm salam (tikeye javad razavian tu dar hashie), forume jalebi hast faght heyf ke tush por az terroriste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> You are too old to be this much Oghde-i. BTW, don't worry for Iranians living in North America. They are very successful people on average, and have higher income and education level compared to average white North Americans. North Americans are not like 3rd world peasants either, and have learnt to live in a diverse society, not like your type who show their inferiority complex whenever they see some people above themselves living happily and successfully in 1st world countries.
> PS. writing long rants would not help your butthurt, try pouring water where it burns
> 
> 
> Yeah, this category precisely describes smart alecs like yourself


I was talking about Iranians with wide buts.... are you Iranian? 
Btw, first world my ash...ok, first world... what it has to do with you? Now you became an American and first world person!!? I wish your host country someday recognize you as American in their heart... you are too young and inexperienced to know what is a rich culture and what is a animal life style culture... Anybody with high IQ and high graduate education that I know think the same that I do.... 

The reason I responded in Persian language was that this issues should stay among compatriot Iranians and it is not something to share with strangers or better to say Enemies of Iran and Iranians even if they claim to be American or Canadian now!!! Ask every local Canadian or American if they consider you the same as theirs, they will in best describe you as a poor refugee that we are doing a big favor to them as they are very incompetent in their home lands...
anyway, BIG QUESTION: What all these between Iranian talk has to do with you as you,re not Iranian?? 
I was talking about known Iranian members here not First World Azerbaijanis!!!


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> I was talking about Iranians with wide buts.... are you Iranian?
> Btw, first world my ash...ok, first world... what it has to do with you? Now you became an American and first world person!!? I wish your host country someday recognize you as American in their heart... you are too young and inexperienced to know what is a rich culture and what is a animal life style culture... Anybody with high IQ and high graduate education that I know think the same that I do....
> 
> The reason I responded in Persian language was that this issues should stay among compatriot Iranians and it is not something to share with strangers or better to say Enemies of Iran and Iranians even if they claim to be American or Canadian now!!! Ask every local Canadian or American if they consider you the same as theirs, they will in best describe you as a poor refugee that we are doing a big favor to them as they are very incompetent in their home lands...
> anyway, BIG QUESTION: What all these between Iranian talk has to do with you as you,re not Iranian??
> I was talking about known Iranian members here not First World Azerbaijanis!!!



I told you oldman, pour the water where it burns, don't pour it elsewhere.
Yeah, I am half Iranian,does it make a difference?!!! even if it does, then what's your point? moaning about Iranians who live in 1st world countries, because after n decades of living, you failed to manage to live outside of Iran and you are jealous?  In contrast to what you might think, I know Iranians mentality very well, and can even recognize what's going on in their brains even from thousands of miles away 
Yeah, what if I tell you that they consider Iranians as their fellow americans/Canadians? would it burn more?  

@Abii @Militant Atheist @New I guess his butthurt comes from being jealous of you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 behet ghole mardoone midam hichki nesbat be @New jealous nist  age betooni ye hamchin fardi tu peyda koni jayeze dari 

aghayoon mehraboon bashin ba ham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> I told you oldman, pour the water where it burns, don't pour it elsewhere.
> Yeah, I am half Iranian,does it make a difference?!!! even if it does, then what's your point? moaning about Iranians who live in 1st world countries, because after n decades of living, you failed to manage to live outside of Iran and you are jealous?  In contrast to what you might think, I know Iranians mentality very well, and can even recognize what's going on in their brains even from thousands of miles away
> Yeah, what if I tell you that they consider Iranians as their fellow americans/Canadians? would it burn more?


Lol,dude, lets praise this scyithia... whatever guy, cause instead of posting a hundreds of small nonsense posts, he usually manages to post a long one, hence making it much easier for others to neglect him at all. 
Bet he hasn't ever put a foot outside of this so called country, cause that's the only reason I could ever come up with, trying to justify the unprecedented surge of ignorance and idiocy via his posts.



haman10 said:


> @rmi5 behet ghole mardoone midam hichki nesbat be @New jealous nist  age betooni ye hamchin fardi tu peyda koni jayeze dari


haman jan azizam, pesaram, oonja se ta esme, chera be ma gir midi? dar zemn aslan ma na az dirooz ta hala post gozashtim va na hatta posti ro thanks kardim. 
fekr konam choon chanta poste male oon yaroo cabalti ro khoondam narahati are? mage oono motevajjeh mishi??? !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 218698
> 
> *BIBINAM ???*
> De akhe chan nafar be ye nafar !! gaaz daadan nashod mardi ! eshgh oone ke bargardii !
> 
> aslan ina ro velesh .
> View attachment 218703
> 
> Laazem nist ke begam in chiye ? Ehteraam bogzaarid
> 
> @New shoma ham hala sakht nagir ziad . vagarna nahang ghoortet midehaa
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================================================================
> 
> @Ostad
> My stomach is going little foor you
> salam khobi ?
> chetori ba khedmate moghadas ?
> 
> 
> ===========================================================================
> Guys just choose . Which girl ? I myself personally choose the second one (left ) She's such a beauty .
> View attachment 218704
> 
> 
> View attachment 218705
> 
> 
> View attachment 218706
> 
> 
> View attachment 218707


baaaah agha kam kam dashtim negaran mishodim, kojaee mashti nisti?
are rahi jan mibini dadash, chetori namarda 10 be 1 mikonan. aslan hagh va haghighat hamishe dar toole tarikh tanha va mazloom boode, hast va khahad bood.



rahi2357 said:


> @New shoma ham hala sakht nagir ziad . vagarna nahang ghoortet midehaa


chashm, chashm, aziz
Hamoon dirooz ham ooon haman (haft tir keshe mahal) goft moshkel sare thank haye bi moredi hast ke mikoni, ma ham goftim chashm be dideye mennat, dige say mikonam thank haro modiriat konam, baese takaddore khatere azizan nashe.



rmi5 said:


> @New shoma ham double-standard daari. in ke aadam az yek seri troll hemaayat bekoneh, va post haye stupid-eshoun ra thank bekoneh, ta yek seri digeh ra bechezouneh, dorost nist. Man nemigam ke khodam in stratgy ra ta be haal estefaadeh nakardam, vali dar kol in kaar dorost nist. shoma daari be nationalist baazi ye efraati ye ba'zi Irani ha iraad migiri, ke iraadet dorost ham hast, vali hamzamaan miri va ba kasaayi faaloudeh mikhori ke hamin dirouz be tor e chuvenisti rikhtan va yek thread tou ME section ra faghat chon darbaare ye kurd ha faghat harf zadeh boud, troll kardan va bastan. Double standard dorost nist.


 akhe ye lezzate kheyli khassi tooshe makhsoosan, oon ke oon haman magasi mishe ye lezzat kheyli kheyli mozaafi toosh hast.
vali bashe choon shoma mifarmaeed say mishe ke control konim. ke baes ranjeshe khatere baradaran zahmat keshemoon nashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

@New tabrik migam, alan didam. (albateh fek konam yekam ajaleh kardam, zod tabrik goftam)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

@Serpentine , I respect all my Iranian bros and agree with most of what they posted but this thread isn't the right place .

Please move off topic posts if its possible .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Actually Soheil is right. What you fail to understand is a simple fact. That a nation can not exceed its inherent potentials. It can not achieve and live beyond those inherent potentials. The only "right" this nation has, is its right to exist and breath. This necessitates security which often in low capacity societies and surroundings, mean iron hand to keep internal order and to keep away external chaos.
> 
> Often such a society needs alot of placebo. Taking these away, will only result in bloodshed and anarchy.
> 
> I am sure you did not mean ridicule.
> 
> But I DO mean to ridicule. Not the proverbial general population and their beliefs (which is not interesting to me) but actually the so called "roshanfekra". Beyond the mere imitations and upclass social behavior what these have done?
> 
> Greeks and Romans (and to some extent even Arabs) developed their language to be capable of word and terminology (and by extension thought) generation. This is not the case with Iran.
> 
> Go to any Western universities and institutes worth their salt, walk in its departments and you will see plaques on the walls: Insulin was discovered here, First LED was made here, HF ALE was invented here, First Nuclear Reactor was invented here, so on and so forth.
> 
> Walk in our departments and all you will see are: xx year bloody protests were started here, MKO was initiated here, canteen riots started here, so on and so forth.
> 
> You see, this is the capacity of a nation. One is exploitative of its surrounding and the other is the exploited.
> 
> Accept that you do not have that capacity. Blaming it on that guy who believes in supernatural or in security of a nation/society, will not get you far.
> 
> Please accept that among these "roshanfekeran" there is not one, half like Oleg Losev who despite having no facilities and no support invented LED and did much ground breaking research in semiconductors, eventually dying of starvation. And that also under the most draconian political system in history of mankind the Soviet Union, under the iron hand of Stalin.
> 
> You are in electrical engineering. Tell me honestly, do you know anyone like Oleg Losev in entire Iran?
> 
> If you do not, then please stop blaming the poor guys. Blame roshanfekra for being dumb.


Let's agree with the basic concept of the written content, yes the society is a pack and is always known with it's elites and when a community is pacing down a toilet, much of the blame is always on the elites if there is any.
But to denounce them officially, one should first solve the big old challenge of the chicken and eggs, or else it could be justified for them to come up with the excuse of, you never see any flower in a barren land.

BTW, how could it not be a double of standards, the very same guys thanking your very post would have cursed me to death if I was the guy writing it. 



Ostad said:


> @New tabrik migam, alan didam. (albateh fek konam yekam ajaleh kardam, zod tabrik goftam)


khahesh mikonam, ostad jan, belakhare in shotori hast ke dir ya zood bayad bekhabe.
dar morede lateness ham aziz ozret movajjahe.
ishalla sarbazit zoodtar tamoom she, shirini shoma ro ham bokhorim.
movazebe khodet bash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> BTW, how could it not be a double of standards, the very same guys thanking your very post would have cursed me to death if I was the guy writing it


Azizam osoolan shoma dar hadi nisti ke behet tohin beshe .
Ki va koja be shoma tohin karde ? kheyli khodeto dast bala migiri dadashe golam .

be alave , kheyli fargh dare ke yek harf ru ki mizane . @Daneshmand az emotional stability khoobi barkhordar hast va dochare tahavol asasi va estehale nemishe . 
Age man biam va az system behdasht va darman Iran enteghad konam , kheyli fargh dare ta shoma enteghad koni . motevajehi ? chon agendaye ma fargh dare . 

hadafe man az enteghad ba hadaf shoma motefavet hast azize del .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Azizam osoolan shoma dar hadi nisti ke behet tohin beshe .
> Ki va koja be shoma tohin karde ? kheyli khodeto dast bala migiri dadashe golam .
> 
> be alave , kheyli fargh dare ke yek harf ru ki mizane . @Daneshmand az emotional stability khoobi barkhordar hast va dochare tahavol asasi va estehale nemishe .
> Age man biam va az system behdasht va darman Iran enteghad konam , kheyli fargh dare ta shoma enteghad koni . motevajehi ? chon agendaye ma fargh dare .
> 
> hadafe man az enteghad ba hadaf shoma motefavet hast azize del .


bale bale, moltafetam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> bale bale, moltafetam.


We've got an idiom here in my city saying :

"گمان نیکم فلانی" which means : i don't think so , but i sure as hell hope so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Uhuhu said:


> الان جوانی که کار ندارد. نزدیک به سی سالش شده است و نه کاری دارد و نه پولی. نه می تواند خانواده تشکیل دهد و در خرج زندگیش مانده است و در اوج ناراحتی و افسردگی زنده است و یا اگر خوش شانس باشد دارد در جایی عملگی می کند و حقوقی چند صد تومنی می گیرد که فقط خرج غذای زنده ماندنش می
> 
> شود.و اگر خدای ناکرده مریض شود باید بشیند و نگاه کند که تا آخر چه اتفاقی پیش می آید برایش. این فرد الان با خواندن این داستان باید احساس غرور کند؟؟
> ، یکی زندگیشو کرده، کم و کسری نداشته. مشکل مالی نداشته و مشکل بی پولی برای مرضش نداشته .
> یکی دیگه داره از بدبختی و بیچارگی میمیره. نه کار داره. نه پول داره و نه شغل و جوانی و زندگیش تباه شده است. این فرد الان باید چه فکری کنه ؟ باید خوشحال بشه یکی موشک ساخته و هوا کرده .
> 
> .طرف زندگی نداره، باید حالا بهش بگن بیا این قهرمانت خوشحال باش
> حالا این قهرمان واسه این بندگان خدا چی کار کرده، خدا می داند



منطق جالبیه. بی عرضگی و گندکاری و فساد سایر ارگان ها رو نمیشه تقصیرش رو گردن نیروهای نظامی این کشور انداخت که وظیفه دفاع از کشور و منافعش رو دارن. نمیشه از قدرت نیروهای نظامی زد تا مردم نون داشته باشن، اگر هم مردم نون ندارن به خاطر فساد سایر ارگان های مربوطه هست، چه ربطه به قوای نظامی داره؟همین الانشم اوضاع پرسنل نظامی اسف بار هست از نظر حقوقی. واقعا این نگاه نگاهی سطحی به قضیه هست.

هند 7 برابر جمعیت ما شهروند زیر خط فقر داره! میاد از بودجه نظامیش بزنه که نون بده به مردمش؟ چین هم اندازه هند جمعیت داره ولی چون عرضش بیشتر بوده خیلی از هند جلو زده. اینجا بحث عرضه مطرح هست، برید یقه ی اون آشغالایی رو بگیرید که با بخور بخورشون باعث وضع مملکت شدن، چه ربطی داره آخه به نیرویی که مسئولیت دفاع از کشور رو داره؟ چرا مردم ایران اینقدر علاقه به نگاه صفر و یکی دارن؟

لابد پس فردا هم بریم تانک های عتیقمون رو بفروشیم که 4 تا جوون برن سر خونه زندگیشون، اینجوری قطعا مملکت آباد میشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 onlini?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Ostad

Welcome back. Khedmat koja oftadi?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> @Ostad
> 
> Welcome back. Khedmat koja oftadi?


mamnoun, 18 roz padegan moshtarakeh sepah va nirouye entezami Seid Abad (atrafeh Tabriz hastam) bad 9 rouz to kurdestan hamin tor in loop tekrar misheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 onlini?


Salam, Are
Che tori?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Salam, Are
> Che tori?


nisti aziz . 
che kabar phd tamoum shod.?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> nisti aziz .
> che kabar phd tamoum shod.?



 Khodet nisti Aziz 
Na, hanouz tamoum nashodeh, vali ishaallaa digeh tamoum misheh, PhD tou field e ma ye kam sakht va zamaan bar hast 
To chi kaar mikoni? amouzeshi hasti? amriyeh nemitouni jour koni va sarbaazi ra bepichouni?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Khodet nisti Aziz
> Na, hanouz tamoum nashodeh, vali ishaallaa digeh tamoum misheh, PhD tou field e ma ye kam sakht va zamaan bar hast
> To chi kaar mikoni? amouzeshi hasti? amriyeh nemitouni jour koni va sarbaazi ra bepichouni?


na amouzesh ro tamoum kardam alan 2 rouz to padegan afsareh amouzesham. man shans biaram az dast ina jon salem be dar bebaram, amrieh pish kesh. hafteh dovom ke residam yeki az officer ha ke yekam ezafeh vazn dasht sareh bungee jumping ba mokh khord be asphalt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Ostad said:


> mamnoun, 18 roz padegan moshtarakeh sepah va nirouye entezami Seid Abad (atrafeh Tabriz hastam) bad 9 rouz to kurdestan hamin tor in loop tekrar misheh.



Khoda behet sabr bede dada ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> uhhh, this butthurt troll showed up again. @Serpentine Cannot you thread ban this troll from this section or this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pas ishaallaa ke be salaamat miyaay biroun  to ke ezaafeh vazn nadaari?
> Vali kollan baraam ajib boud ke yek ho hameh chiz ra vel kardi va rafti sarbaazi. harkat e enghelaabi zadi  haalaa foghsh ham shahidet mikonan digeh, sakht nagir
> 
> Raasti man kam kam baayad beram, ishaallaa ageh boudi, farda baaz chat mikonim


bashe boro, farda mibinamet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Let's agree with the basic concept of the written content, yes the society is a pack and is always known with it's elites and when a community is pacing down a toilet, much of the blame is always on the elites if there is any.
> But to denounce them officially, one should first solve the big old challenge of the chicken and eggs, or else it could be justified for them to come up with the excuse of, you never see any flower in a barren land.
> 
> BTW, how could it not be a double of standards, the very same guys thanking your very post would have cursed me to death if I was the guy writing it.



Well there is no problem of chicken and egg in science. The truth hurts as always (see my posts in this thread): Decline of Islamic Science | Page 5

I do not think your critics have an issue with truth. They pretty much know what Iran is, as you do. They know problems exist. Their issue is not even me and you. It is something else. It is the principle of primum non nocere when trying to put forward a "cure".

If Iran is as barren as you imply, then yeah, it is a lost cause. So why even curse the barren land? Leave it to be as has always been. I do not believe this though. I believe things can be made better, with effort specially by "roshanfekra" if they stop imitating only upclass social characteristics they have picked from West and rather concentrate more on the subject matter.

As why the double standards, it all goes back to how to deliver it and in what context.

Consider this example:

In Iran:

You have a thick beard, wearing an amameh and sporting an akhond outlook and tell this to public: vazeefeh police ejraye Islam nist. Vazifeh police ejraye bakhshnameh dolati va qanoon hast.

Hamin mardom behet migan aafarin. Ahsant. Chera zodtar in harfo nagofti. 

But consider this, you are clean shaven, wearing a red tie and a dashing coat-shalvar, and tell this to public: vazeefeh police ejraye Islam nist. Vazifeh police ejraye bakhshnameh dolati va qanoon hast.

Mardom asabani mishan. Hata momkeneh berizan to khiaboon. Hata khon ham momkeneh rikhteh sheh kafe khiaboon.

Then of course as you do not believe in national boundaries you go to say Texas, US to take part in an election for congress standing as a candidate. Doing the same as above:

You have a thick beard, wearing an amameh and sporting an akhond outlook and tell this to public: vazeefeh police ejraye Islam nist. Vazifeh police ejraye bakhshnameh dolati va qanoon hast.

People will either ridicule you or will become outright hostile and angry. Some KKK guy might actually do some crazy sh!t about it.

But consider this, you are clean shaven, wearing a red tie and a dashing coat-shalvar, and tell this to public: vazeefeh police ejraye Islam nist. Vazifeh police ejraye bakhshnameh dolati va qanoon hast.

You will become a national political figure, interviewed by Fox and CNN. And there is a good chance you might win the election.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

raptor22 said:


> Khoda behet sabr bede dada ...


mamnoun rasteh ro bekhay Kurdistan amn tareh az in padegan. tou Kurdestan chon niroyeh poshtibani hastim daro mibandim ta saateh 11 mikhabim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

@New
midounam Daa manzooram ghaziye hazrate younos bood  na omidi az mellato in harfa  . hamzaman yaade in oftadam ke @kollang alan be khodesh migire choun nahang shabihe kollange 


داعش مسئولیت حمله به نمایشگاه کاریکاتورهای پیامبر اسلام را به عهده گرفت - BBC Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> nisti aziz


kheyli jomle sangin bood , 1 min sokoot konan hame 

nisti aziz ?  WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> This lowlife creature monitors the thread 24/7 . See How low someone's life could be!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 218698
> 
> *BIBINAM ???*
> De akhe chan nafar be ye nafar !! gaaz daadan nashod mardi ! eshgh oone ke bargardii !
> 
> aslan ina ro velesh .
> View attachment 218703
> 
> Laazem nist ke begam in chiye ? Ehteraam bogzaarid
> 
> @New shoma ham hala sakht nagir ziad . vagarna nahang ghoortet midehaa
> 
> 
> 
> ==========================================================================
> 
> @Ostad
> My stomach is going little foor you
> salam khobi ?
> chetori ba khedmate moghadas ?
> 
> 
> ===========================================================================
> Guys just choose . Which girl ? I myself personally choose the second one (left ) She's such a beauty .
> View attachment 218704
> 
> 
> View attachment 218705
> 
> 
> View attachment 218706
> 
> 
> View attachment 218707





Ostad said:


> busy staying alive . khobi rahi jan?
> dar moredeh khedmat, well..



These really made my day. Thank you for sharing them!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

============================

Meanwhile, Germans and Americans have been busy:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

SOHEIL said:


> I like techno/trance/electronical !!!
> 
> math ( deadmau5 ) ... sandstorm ( darude ) ... etc




I like that kind of music too. Especially uplifting Trance, Vocal Trance & EDM. Artists like Armin van Buuren, Markus Schulz and Above & Beyond.


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> I told you oldman, pour the water where it burns, don't pour it elsewhere.
> Yeah, I am half Iranian,does it make a difference?!!! even if it does, then what's your point? moaning about Iranians who live in 1st world countries, because after n decades of living, you failed to manage to live outside of Iran and you are jealous?  In contrast to what you might think, I know Iranians mentality very well, and can even recognize what's going on in their brains even from thousands of miles away
> Yeah, what if I tell you that they consider Iranians as their fellow americans/Canadians? would it burn more?
> 
> @Abii @Militant Atheist @New I guess his butthurt comes from being jealous of you guys.


People like @scythian500 make me laugh. 

Their ideas of North America is fucking hilarious. Specifically when they say "they don't consider you American/Canadian." hahaha 

The ethnic diversity in North America is ridiculous. Pick 10 people randomly in the street and they could represent 10 ethnic groups from all continents in the world, but they all consider themselves Canadians or Americans and nobody even knows what it means to question it. Yet there are idiots like scythian500 that are sitting 8000 miles away lecturing us on how we are treated in our own country lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> People like @scythian500 make me laugh.
> 
> Their ideas of North America is fucking hilarious. Specifically when they say "they don't consider you American/Canadian." hahaha
> 
> The ethnic diversity in North America is ridiculous. Pick 10 people randomly in the street and they could represent 10 ethnic groups from all continents in the world, but they all consider themselves Canadians or Americans and nobody even knows what it means to question it. Yet there are idiots like scythian500 that are sitting 8000 miles away lecturing us on how we are treated in our own country lol



Yeah. As far as we are talking about diversity, comparing Iran and ME countries with North America is literally like comparing a village with a big city. People living in a village, have no idea about the big city, and I don't blame them. That's what many Iranians say when they go Iran for a visit. Many times, they say that at first we wondered why every one looked the same?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

FOX News pundit in favor of Iran and against Saudi! Never thought I'd see the day lmao
He's pretty much destroyed his career though lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

@kollang bro this is my last day im packing my stuff for travel before o leave plz do wut u can for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Abii said:


> FOX News pundit in favor of Iran and against Saudi! Never thought I'd see the day lmao
> He's pretty much destroyed his career though lol


They do not let each other to speak.
Iran: Hezbollah, Hamas
Suadi: Al Qadeda, boko Haram, ISIS, Al Nusra, Jaish Al Islam, Taliban, FSA, Jaish Al Adl, wahhabi terrorists in Lybia etc...

Fvck Saudi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@kollang 





















all people who know about math are welcome to help me 

@Sinan @xenon54 @tesla @rmi5 @Ostad @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@asena_great first one(58) is a-12 
f(a)=g(a) -> a=2
gof(2)+f(a)=8+4=12

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

KAL-EL said:


> I like that kind of music too. Especially uplifting Trance, Vocal Trance & EDM. Artists like Armin van Buuren, Markus Schulz and Above & Beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Why are you getting hyped for ?
> 
> You happened to be half-Iranian yesterday...maybe today you will happen to be half Kurd half Iranian...who knows...
> 
> But you really need to change the Azerbaijan flag.....it is an insult to our brothers' glorious flag.


Whay you want in Iranian section!? Azeris are Shia do not give a fvck about you.

Kurds will get their right either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Cool down guys ...


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Cool down guys ...


Soheil, *apart from you*. Iranians have a really foul mouth....Let's say not all of the like Serpi, New, never curses anybody....but the majority like %90.



2800 said:


> Whay you want in Iranian section!?


Hmm, i showed something to xenon...then people get excited....i replied one of the post. People got even more excited.



2800 said:


> Azeris are Shia do not give a fvck about you.


Sure. 


2800 said:


> Kurds will get their right either.


Okay...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@asena_great

Based on comment of @Ostad , I guess some photos have not been dowloaded properly by my device.so resend them if possible

@SOHEIL

Salam. Ba i ya...... Chera harf mizani dadashe man?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> View attachment 218917
> View attachment 218918
> 
> 
> @asena_great
> 
> Based on comment of @Ostad , I guess some photos have not been dowloaded properly by my device.so resend them if possible
> 
> @SOHEIL
> 
> Salam. Ba i ya...... Chera harf mizani dadashe man?



koja harf zadam !?


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> koja harf zadam !?


Khkhkha. Rast migi ha


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Khkhkha. Rast migi ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


>


Bebakhsid dige

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Bebakhsid dige

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uhuhu

where are the posts of our last conversation?

@Serpentine did you remove our posts?

I wasnt here for hours and now i just came to answer sinan, so i dont know what happened here when i wasnt.

but why you removed my answer to yourself? it was a persian post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> I wasnt here for hours and now i just came to answer sinan,


We can continue this in Turkish thread if you like...
Çay Bahçesi


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> In Iran:
> 
> You have a thick beard, wearing an amameh and sporting an akhond outlook and tell this to public: vazeefeh police ejraye Islam nist. Vazifeh police ejraye bakhshnameh dolati va qanoon hast.
> 
> Hamin mardom behet migan aafarin. Ahsant. Chera zodtar in harfo nagofti.
> 
> But consider this, you are clean shaven, wearing a red tie and a dashing coat-shalvar, and tell this to public: vazeefeh police ejraye Islam nist. Vazifeh police ejraye bakhshnameh dolati va qanoon hast.
> 
> Mardom asabani mishan. Hata momkeneh berizan to khiaboon. Hata khon ham momkeneh rikhteh sheh kafe khiaboon.
> 
> Then of course as you do not believe in national boundaries you go to say Texas, US to take part in an election for congress standing as a candidate. Doing the same as above:
> 
> You have a thick beard, wearing an amameh and sporting an akhond outlook and tell this to public: vazeefeh police ejraye Islam nist. Vazifeh police ejraye bakhshnameh dolati va qanoon hast.
> 
> People will either ridicule you or will become outright hostile and angry. Some KKK guy might actually do some crazy sh!t about it.
> 
> But consider this, you are clean shaven, wearing a red tie and a dashing coat-shalvar, and tell this to public: vazeefeh police ejraye Islam nist. Vazifeh police ejraye bakhshnameh dolati va qanoon hast.
> 
> You will become a national political figure, interviewed by Fox and CNN. And there is a good chance you might win the election.


Thus spoken daneshmand, so you are talking about the inherent stupidity of the public, and how they couldn't see the speech and not the speaker.
Hence once again let me express the deepest of my wonders of how some people are thanking such rebukes while cursing much milder ones.
All in all thanks for the reply.



Serpentine said:


> منطق جالبیه. بی عرضگی و گندکاری و فساد سایر ارگان ها رو نمیشه تقصیرش رو گردن نیروهای نظامی این کشور انداخت که وظیفه دفاع از کشور و منافعش رو دارن. نمیشه از قدرت نیروهای نظامی زد تا مردم نون داشته باشن، اگر هم مردم نون ندارن به خاطر فساد سایر ارگان های مربوطه هست، چه ربطه به قوای نظامی داره؟همین الانشم اوضاع پرسنل نظامی اسف بار هست از نظر حقوقی. واقعا این نگاه نگاهی سطحی به قضیه هست.
> 
> هند 7 برابر جمعیت ما شهروند زیر خط فقر داره! میاد از بودجه نظامیش بزنه که نون بده به مردمش؟ چین هم اندازه هند جمعیت داره ولی چون عرضش بیشتر بوده خیلی از هند جلو زده. اینجا بحث عرضه مطرح هست، برید یقه ی اون آشغالایی رو بگیرید که با بخور بخورشون باعث وضع مملکت شدن، چه ربطی داره آخه به نیرویی که مسئولیت دفاع از کشور رو داره؟ چرا مردم ایران اینقدر علاقه به نگاه صفر و یکی دارن؟
> 
> لابد پس فردا هم بریم تانک های عتیقمون رو بفروشیم که 4 تا جوون برن سر خونه زندگیشون، اینجوری قطعا مملکت آباد میشه.


برادر عزیز چرا به ماجرا الکی جو میدی؟
تا اونجایی که بنده متوجه فرمایشات او دوست عزیزمون شدم (عرض می کنم که برداشت بنده حقیر از فرمایشات دوستمون هست) ایشون قصد توهین نداشتند و بیشتر انتقادشون به رویه معیوب در قهرمان پروری بی خود از چند آدم حتی پایین تر از معمول بود.
فکر می کنم منظور ایشون این بود که اگه وقت و سرمایه و هزینه ای که در این چهل سال به پای این آدم های معمولی هدر شد اگه در یک سیستم سالم نخبه پرور صرف انسان های با استعداد و درس خونده می شد در کمتر از 4 5 سال دستاوردی رو که اینها در 40 سال نتونستن کسب کنن رو بدست می آوردن.
در ضمن فکر می کنم که از نظر اون دوستمون حتی نحوه ی قهرمان سازی هم کاملا مسخره بوده کما اینکه انیشتین یا سایر برندگان مثلا جوایز نوبل هم دهه ها کارهای سنگین مطالعاتی و تحقیقاتی با بسیاری مواد شیمیایی و غیر شیمیایی، می کنن ولی شما به خاطر استعداد و ضریب هوشی که دارن نمی بینی که مثلا زانوشون آب بیاره.


----------



## raptor22

Ostad said:


> mamnoun rasteh ro bekhay Kurdistan amn tareh az in padegan. tou Kurdestan chon niroyeh poshtibani hastim daro mibandim ta saateh 11 mikhabim.


فکرش رو هم نکون زود تموم میشه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine deleting posts in a daily basis is no solution. Why don't you thread ban this Turkish troll, @Sinan?
@WebMaster @Horus
As you were saying before, instead of directly answering trolls, I would like to let you know about trouble makers. This Turkish member, @Sinan, has trolled this section and this specific thread for months, and our mod does not do anything except for deleting pages of his troll fights in a daily basis. He has a secondary account @flatron which is false flagging by Chinese flag as well. We all demand a serious action against this troll. It's your responsibility to let us know about your decision and make the atmosphere of this forum comfortable for members.
The current situation is no longer tolerable.
1. @rmi5
2. @SOHEIL
3. @Serpentine
4. @Abii
5. @Surenas
6. @haman10
7. @ResurgentIran
8. @New
9. @Militant Atheist
10. @MOHSENAM
11. @iranigirl2
12. @Hussein
13. @MTN1917
14. @mohsen
15. @S00R3NA
16. @Cp.Black
17. @raptor22
18. @moein
19. @AShkan
20. @yavar
21. @anHuman
22. @Parthianshot
23. @Behrooz Boonabi
24. @ای ایران
25. @JEskandari
26. @Ostad
27. @ghara ghan
28. @Fotol
29. @Homajon
30. @F117
31. @787B
32. @bozorgmehr
33. @Gold Eagle
34. @TimeOwner
35. @Hosseini
36. @twilight
37. @kouroshkourosh
38. @Kiarash
39. @spiderkiller
40. @kollang
41. @jammersat
42. @Electronic_officer
43. @Gilamard
44. @Falon
45. @rahi2357
46. @Sam1980
47. @Takaavar
48. @DATIS
49. @SinaG
50. @IR5
51. @Shah9
52. @esfahanijew
53. @Rostam
54. @Uhuhu
55. @Shapur Zol Aktaf
56. @R0SC0SM0S
57. @Mehrdad1111
58. @IR1907
59. @Shahin Vatani
60. @Shahnameh
61. @Nowruz
62. @BeyondHeretic
63. @ya hosein

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> The current situation is no longer tolerable.




enough is enough .

@WebMaster @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> It's your responsibility to let us know about your decision and make the atmosphere of this forum comfortable for members.
> The current situation is no longer tolerable.


If its about that then you are the first one to be dealt with since you are spreading lies about members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Daneshmand @Arminkh @kollang @SOHEIL @mohsen



xenon54 said:


> If its about that then you are the first one to be dealt with since you are spreading lies about members.


the fact that it takes trolls like you to respond to his comment ~1-2 minutes , shows that he is completely right .

"spreading lies" ?  

go away dude . get back to your god forsaken section

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand @Arminkh @kollang @SOHEIL @mohsen
> 
> 
> the fact that it takes trolls like you to respond to his comment ~1-2 minutes , shows that he is completely right .
> 
> "spreading lies" ?
> 
> go away dude . get back to your god forsaken section


And you are the second one to be dealt with for calling people troll all the time for no reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> And you are the second one to be dealt with for calling people troll all the time for no reason.


By who ? mighty tengri ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand @Arminkh @kollang @SOHEIL @mohsen
> 
> 
> the fact that it takes trolls like you to respond to his comment ~1-2 minutes , shows that he is completely right .
> 
> "spreading lies" ?
> 
> go away dude . get back to your god forsaken section



Don't answer these trolls.
Since apparently admins, @WebMaster @Horus , care more for their traffic money, I suggest active Iranians members to abandon this forum for a while until admins show their respect for us by taking a serious action.
@haman10 Please don't even look at their posts. We can abandon this forum and see how admins are going to react.

@haman10 lotfan digeh hattaa yek kalameh ham tou in forum post nakon. @kollang @SOHEIL you too, please do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> By who ? mighty tengri ?


Nah... there are admins in this forum, you know it better than me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Please don't even look at their posts. We can abandon this forum and see how admins are going to react.


You're right my bad . but the fact that they have the audacity to come here and troll us is beyond me . hence the reactions .

i'll ignore them for a short time per your request

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

@WebMaster @Horus 

The issue, from my point of view is some people are just frustrated that they can't compete against some Turkish posters in terms of intellectual capacity.

- First they used insults, swearing, curses for months. To see, that action only got themselves banned... You can check,just how many times the offenders got banned.

- Now they see insulting doesn't works, they want the mods help to silence some of us, hence constantly calling us "trolls" with no evidence.

Simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

If all the iranians stop posting i will do the same ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> If all the iranians stop posting i will do the same ...


@SOHEIL 

Kul just started posting HD pics. IDEF'15 | 5-8 May 2015 | İSTANBUL-TÜRKİYE | Page 27


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> If all the iranians stop posting i will do the same ...


As the last resort , thats always an option to consider . @SOHEIL javabesho nade , ride khodesh 

@Serpentine :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> As the last resort , thats always an option to consider . @SOHEIL javabesho nade , ride khodesh
> 
> @Serpentine :
> 
> View attachment 219027


Do you see me posting during day? There goes your 24/7 trolling accusation... stop the slander about me or im gonna need to ask mods to do so.


----------



## Screambowl

this thread needs to be cleaned

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

I pledge to take a few shifts if need be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@rmi5
So yesterday was election day in Alberta (provincial election). After 44 years, the conservative party lost and it wasn't just any loss. It was a fucking massacre. They held 70 seats and lost 50 something of them. The party that won (New Democratic Party) had never won in this province in its entire history. It's a very left leaning party and everybody is shocked that they won here. It would be the same as some independent socialist party winning in Arizona or Indiana lol. Everybody here is talking about this and they're saying that oil companies are gonna pull out and the sky is gonna fall etc... I'll let Cenk give you a brief summary. The federal elections are in Fall and I can't wait for that one. Probably the most shocking election result in Canada's recent history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Check this link :

دسته‌بندی عکس قدیمی و تاریخی - همه چیز ازهمه جا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

SOHEIL said:


> If all the iranians stop posting i will do the same ...


Count me in too

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

Arminkh said:


> Count me in too


Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Thus spoken daneshmand, so you are talking about the inherent stupidity of the public, and how they couldn't see the speech and not the speaker.
> Hence once again let me express the deepest of my wonders of how some people are thanking such rebukes while cursing much milder ones.
> All in all thanks for the reply.
> 
> اگه در یک سیستم سالم نخبه پرور صرف انسان های با استعداد و درس خونده می شد در کمتر از 4 5 سال دستاوردی رو که اینها در 40 سال نتونستن کسب کنن رو بدست می آورد



You are welcome.

The doubt seems to have been on your part. I am pretty much clear on it. This is what a democracy is and politics in a democracy can only be as good and efficient as the people in it. In a sense this is the reason why the idea of philosopher king had been proposed by Plato for his ideal world which was not to be democratic. Many were inspired by his idea including Imam, though what was implemented in Iran is probably closer to a constitutional form of philosopher king government where elections are held and a constitution exists.

In other words, Iran has the best government in the world, it deserves.

And no, there is no one in Iran who could do in four/five years what others took forty. There are no Oleg Losev-s in Iran (I presume this, since you did not dispute it). The sooner our roshanfekra stop pretending to be living in a country whose society is full of Einstein-s, Euler-s and Hawking-s and whose neighbors are also countries with societies full of Avery-s, Weaver-s and Bernard-s, the better. It can then become a start point to move forward instead of this self-deception propagated by our roshanfekra.

Reality is, society is not full of nokhbeh. Rather it is full of nokhaleh. And then you have barbarians outside surrounding the country trying to over-run it (mind you but with help from civilized world) with the aim of making another Libya or Syria. These are the realities that must be recognized. The first step towards progress is to accept the reality.



SOHEIL said:


> If all the iranians stop posting i will do the same ...



Ok. I can wait. I have a long life ahead of me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine deleting posts in a daily basis is no solution. Why don't you thread ban this Turkish troll, @Sinan?
> @WebMaster @Horus
> As you were saying before, instead of directly answering trolls, I would like to let you know about trouble makers. This Turkish member, @Sinan, has trolled this section and this specific thread for months, and our mod does not do anything except for deleting pages of his troll fights in a daily basis. He has a secondary account @flatron which is false flagging by Chinese flag as well. We all demand a serious action against this troll. It's your responsibility to let us know about your decision and make the atmosphere of this forum comfortable for members.
> The current situation is no longer tolerable.
> 1. @rmi5
> 2. @SOHEIL
> 3. @Serpentine
> 4. @Abii
> 5. @Surenas
> 6. @haman10
> 7. @ResurgentIran
> 8. @New
> 9. @Militant Atheist
> 10. @MOHSENAM
> 11. @iranigirl2
> 12. @Hussein
> 13. @MTN1917
> 14. @mohsen
> 15. @S00R3NA
> 16. @Cp.Black
> 17. @raptor22
> 18. @moein
> 19. @AShkan
> 20. @yavar
> 21. @anHuman
> 22. @Parthianshot
> 23. @Behrooz Boonabi
> 24. @ای ایران
> 25. @JEskandari
> 26. @Ostad
> 27. @ghara ghan
> 28. @Fotol
> 29. @Homajon
> 30. @F117
> 31. @787B
> 32. @bozorgmehr
> 33. @Gold Eagle
> 34. @TimeOwner
> 35. @Hosseini
> 36. @twilight
> 37. @kouroshkourosh
> 38. @Kiarash
> 39. @spiderkiller
> 40. @kollang
> 41. @jammersat
> 42. @Electronic_officer
> 43. @Gilamard
> 44. @Falon
> 45. @rahi2357
> 46. @Sam1980
> 47. @Takaavar
> 48. @DATIS
> 49. @SinaG
> 50. @IR5
> 51. @Shah9
> 52. @esfahanijew
> 53. @Rostam
> 54. @Uhuhu
> 55. @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> 56. @R0SC0SM0S
> 57. @Mehrdad1111
> 58. @IR1907
> 59. @Shahin Vatani
> 60. @Shahnameh
> 61. @Nowruz
> 62. @BeyondHeretic
> 63. @ya hosein



It also came to my attention today that sinan reads presstv. He posted a thread in this section about Iran taking part in some defence show, and Sinan posted an article from presstv. He is so obsessed about Iran that he even reads presstv, which he otherwise abuses to no end. 
Furthermore he has constantly said that he will stop visit this forum (as if that makes a huge statement ), but yet still comes here. Its like a bad latent herpes infection. You want to it to go away, and sometime it does, only to resurface again. lol
Sinan needs counseling.

@rmi5 @kollang @haman10 @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> It also came to my attention today that sinan reads presstv. He posted a thread in this section about Iran taking part in some defence show, and Sinan posted an article from presstv. He is so obsessed about Iran that he even reads presstv, which he otherwise abuses to no end.
> Furthermore he has constantly said that he will stop visit this forum (as if that makes a huge statement ), but yet still comes here. Its like a bad latent herpes. You want to it to go away, and sometime it does, only to resurface again. lol
> 
> @rmi5 @kollang @haman10 @Serpentine


The downsides of being a mental dude .

Side effects of SSRIs and sertaline drugs are vast as it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 @ResurgentIran @SOHEIL @kollang @Shahryar Hedayati @others

Tou GHQ raaje' be in herpes, Sinan, ba Webmaster sohbat kardam. Admin khaast ke post haye in hepes ra mention konam ke in yaarou troll kardeh vali khob Serpentine post ha ra paak kardeh boud. Chizi ke man az shoma mikhaam in hast ke post haye in yaarou ra, tou har section i ke hast, ageh yek zarreh ham ghaabeliyat e report shodan ra daasht, belaafaaseleh report konid va admin ra ham touye reportetoun mention konid. Ghaziyeh in martikeh, mesleh yek virus e mosri hast ke ageh alaan jelosh gerefteh nasheh, ba'dan hame ye in section ra be gand mikesheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

yaşasin Ərdəbil

This paradise is called Iran | Page 80

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> t also came to my attention today that sinan reads presstv. He posted a thread in this section about Iran taking part in some defence show, and Sinan posted an article from presstv. He is so obsessed about Iran that he even reads presstv, which he otherwise abuses to no end.



You think you are so smart by making such assumptions..... 







So, it can't be like while i'm looking after the tweets about IDEF-2015 to see unveiled systems, i came across a news about Iran and wanted to share with my Iranian friends ? 

A small note: Iranian friends doesn't include you and your basiji friends.



rmi5 said:


> Admin khaast ke post haye in hepes ra mention konam ke in yaarou troll kardeh vali khob Serpentine post ha ra paak kardeh boud. Chizi ke man az shoma mikhaam in hast ke post haye in yaarou ra, tou har section i ke hast, ageh yek zarreh ham ghaabeliyat e report shodan ra daasht, belaafaaseleh report konid va admin ra ham touye reportetoun mention konid.


Yes, i said same thing numerous times. Report me if you think i'm trolling. I'm being transparent here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> A small note: Iranian friends doesn't include you and your basiji friends.



Really? 
Oh my heart weeps....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> Why are you getting hyped for ?
> 
> You happened to be half-Iranian yesterday...maybe today you will happen to be half Kurd half Iranian...who knows...
> 
> But you really need to change the Azerbaijan flag.....it is an insult to our brothers' glorious flag.


gharar shod javabe in chand gheire Irani ro nadim ta bi khial shan va beran too chill thread khodeshoon... ina doost daran kal kal konan va bar zede iraniha inja harf bezanan.... hala ke ye gharari gozashtim lotfan ra,ayat konid doostan va kasi javabe inaro nade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

scythian500 said:


> gharar shod javabe in chand gheire Irani ro nadim ta bi khial shan va beran too chill thread khodeshoon... ina doost daran kal kal konan va bar zede iraniha inja harf bezanan.... hala ke ye gharari gozashtim lotfan ra,ayat konid doostan va kasi javabe inaro nade



True true. Dige az in be bad, be tore kamel ignoresh mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> gharar shod javabe in chand gheire Irani ro nadim ta bi khial shan va beran too chill thread khodeshoon... ina doost daran kal kal konan va bar zede iraniha inja harf bezanan.... hala ke ye gharari gozashtim lotfan ra,ayat konid doostan va kasi javabe inaro nade


What ever you say....same to you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@Daneshmand 
@haman10 

این ها آزمایش های مادرم هست

چجوریاست ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

scythian500 said:


> gharar shod javabe in chand gheire Irani ro nadim ta bi khial shan va beran too chill thread khodeshoon... ina doost daran kal kal konan va bar zede iraniha inja harf bezanan.... hala ke ye gharari gozashtim lotfan ra,ayat konid doostan va kasi javabe inaro nade


Agha ma har dafe goftim, dustan roayat nakardan.in bache ham zerange, to ye thread miyad trol mikone ba chanta irani dahan be dahan mishe baad mire tu ye threade dige ba bazi irani haye dige chate dustane mikone. @Serpentine , @Abii va @SOHEIL makhsusan.

Aghayun age ye tasmimi migiram, behtare daste jami behesh aamal konim.yeki az zaafe haye mardome ma hamine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

تو اگه تونستی همه رو راضی کنی من از سگ پست ترم اگه اینجا پست بذارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> تو اگه تونستی همه رو راضی کنی من از سگ پست ترم اگه اینجا پست بذارم


Eee in che harfie soheil jan .shoma aghayi.man darbareye tahrim kardan chan karbare khas daram sohbat mikonam.na tahrime forum.

Khodet ke didi ba un be estelah think thankeshunam ham nemishe bahse doros hesabi kard(shahed 129 thread ).hamashun az dam trollan.khob vaghti midunim bahs ba ina fayede nadare chera javabeshuno bedim?

Man migam aslan ma nabayad javabe sinan, xenon, atatwolf va yeki do nafar ke hozur zehn nadaram ro bedim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@ResurgentIran 

Arab coffee shop thread was closed so I'll tag you here. 

I just recently finished my classes. And personally I don't want summer courses this time. But I am going working a job and also going to volunteer at hospitals/volunteers as I need 2 years for my major once I apply to my graduate school. So I will do those things, also planning a vacation and will chill with friends during the summer time. And eating lots of good food before Ramadan. 

Did you really but a DS? Aren't you a little too old for that?

I am waiting for a good summer game to come out. After this summer though I'm going to be busy with studies and school. Lots and lots of studying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> @ResurgentIran
> 
> Arab coffee shop thread was closed so I'll tag you here.
> 
> I just recently finished my classes. And personally I don't want summer courses this time. But I am going working a job and also going to volunteer at hospitals/volunteers as I need 2 years for my major once I apply to my graduate school. So I will do those things, also planning a vacation and will chill with friends during the summer time. And eating lots of good food before Ramadan.
> 
> Did you really but a DS? Aren't you a little too old for that?
> 
> I am waiting for a good summer game to come out. After this summer though I'm going to be busy with studies and school. Lots and lots of studying.



Yeah I bought the new 3DS. It has a second analog stick (c-stick) plus better 3d. A lot of people think DS only has kid games, but lets face it. Nintendo has the best platformers and no one does it better than Mario. 
I also want to try the Zelda games. lol
Im not gonna be able to play PS3 for the summer, as I will be working in another city and will reside there the entire summer. I cant exactly bring my 40 inch tv and PS3 hehe.
So I need a handheld console. 

If you waiting for a good summer game to come out, then definitely you should go with Arkham Knight. That game will be GOTY (game of the year) without a doubt. 
It releases in June sometime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> تو اگه تونستی همه رو راضی کنی من از سگ پست ترم اگه اینجا پست بذارم



Aziz jan, ensaan hamisheh ma'mour be anjaam e taklif hast, va na ma'mour be natijeh. 
Ghaziyh vaazeh hast, in section moddat e toulaani hast ke troll shodeh, haalaa baayad chi kaar kard? @Serpentine ke be tokhm e chapesh ham nist. Admin ha ham ke be tokhmeshoun nist, balkeh kheyli khoshhal ham hastand ke traffic e siteshoun ba troll fight baalaa bereh. Haalaa che misheh kard? baayad traffic e in bakhsh ra paayin aavord ta in haroumzadeh haye wahabi, hesaab e kaar dasteshoun biyaad. Haalaa ageh @kollang va @haman10 ham hamkaari mikardan, ke che behtar, ageh ham hamkaari nakonan, har kasi vazifeh daareh ke kaari ke dorost hast ra anjaam bedeh, bozorgavaar.


----------



## Serpentine

@SOHEIL

شما نمیدونی چه بلایی سر میلیتاری اومده؟ چرا درستش نمیکنن پس؟ گندش رو دراوردن بابا



rmi5 said:


> Ghaziyh vaazeh hast, in section moddat e toulaani hast ke troll shodeh, haalaa baayad chi kaar kard? @Serpentine ke be tokhm e chapesh ham nist. Admin ha ham ke be tokhmeshoun nist, balkeh kheyli khoshhal ham hastand ke traffic e siteshoun ba troll fight baalaa bereh. Haalaa che misheh kard? baayad traffic e in bakhsh ra paayin aavord ta in haroumzadeh haye wahabi, hesaab e kaar dasteshoun biyaad. Haalaa ageh @kollang va @haman10 ham hamkaari mikardan, ke che behtar, ageh ham hamkaari nakonan, har kasi vazifeh daareh ke kaari ke dorost hast ra anjaam bedeh, bozorgavaar.



ba post nazashtane ma inja chizi avaz nemishe. alan moshkel daghighan chie? chanta karbar az sectione baghali? section baneshun bokonam khube? albate bi dalil ham nemishe. age inja post nazarim jaie jaigozini nist ke berim tush felan. inja ja oftade dg. inja jaie hast ke har kodumemun yekam vaght tush sarf mikonim dar ruz, ya yechizi yad migirim ya asabemuno sare masaele maskhare khurd mikonim. aslan nabaiad onghadr mohem bashe inja nesbat be zendegie vaghei. be farz yeki ham trolling kard, gure babashun, nemishe ke adam bezare bere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Yeah I bought the new 3DS. It has a second analog stick (c-stick) plus better 3d. A lot of people think DS only has kid games, but lets face it. Nintendo has the best platformers and no one does it better than Mario.
> I also want to try the Zelda games. lol
> Im not gonna be able to play PS3 for the summer, as I will be working in another city and will reside there the entire summer. I cant exactly bring my 40 inch tv and PS3 hehe.
> So I need a handheld console.
> 
> If you waiting for a good summer game to come out, then definitely you should go with Arkham Knight. That game will be GOTY (game of the year) without a doubt.
> It releases in June sometime.



So are starting to return to your kid hobbies I see. 

I am too, I used to collect many sports, pokeman cards back then. Now I starting to buy sports card boxes. I can't resist them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> So are starting to return to your kid hobbies I see.
> 
> I am too, I used to collect many sports, pokeman cards back then. Now I starting to buy sports card boxes. I can't resist them.



Dude, how can anyone NOT wanna badly play this game?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> شما نمیدونی چه بلایی سر میلیتاری اومده؟ چرا درستش نمیکنن پس؟ گندش رو دراوردن بابا



مثل اینکه منحل شده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> مثل اینکه منحل شده



نه بابا چی منحل شده؟ بی خبر که منحل نمیشه. یه مشکل فنی هست مثل اینکه، ولی عرضه ندارن درستش کنن. با بچه های اونجا ارتباط نداری؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Falcon29 
Mate I don't want to insult you but most your writings about region's situation is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

ResurgentIran said:


> Dude, how can anyone NOT wanna badly play this game?!



Hehe, they made a DS version now. 

It looks fun but they could have done more. 

PS vita is also good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> ba post nazashtane ma inja chizi avaz nemishe. alan moshkel daghighan chie? chanta karbar az sectione baghali? section baneshun bokonam khube? albate bi dalil ham nemishe. age inja post nazarim jaie jaigozini nist ke berim tush felan. inja ja oftade dg. inja jaie hast ke har kodumemun yekam vaght tush sarf mikonim dar ruz, ya yechizi yad migirim ya asabemuno sare masaele maskhare khurd mikonim. aslan nabaiad onghadr mohem bashe inja nesbat be zendegie vaghei. be farz yeki ham trolling kard, gure babashun, nemishe ke adam bezare bere.



Are, yek section ban ya thread ban kaar ra dorost mikoneh va baghiyeh troll ha ham maast hashoun ra kiseh mikonan. proofesh ham 2 safheh troll post hayi ke khodet dirouz paak kardi va n ta thread ke tou ye maah e gozashteh ba trolling e inha ghofl shodeh. Adam inja nemiyaad ke hamash vaghtesh ra baraaye trolling e 4 ta gousfand talaf bekoneh. Man ke doust daaram 4 ta post haye be dard bekhor ra bekhounam, va ba'zi oghaat ham ba 2-3 ta az bachcheh ha chat konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Serpentine hi dude, could you please make me a private chat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> نه بابا چی منحل شده؟ بی خبر که منحل نمیشه. یه مشکل فنی هست مثل اینکه، ولی عرضه ندارن درستش کنن. با بچه های اونجا ارتباط نداری؟



والا مدیرای سایت هم خبر ندارن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Falcon29 said:


> Hehe, they made a DS version now.
> 
> It looks fun but they could have done more.
> 
> PS vita is also good.



PS Vita has no games. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> @Daneshmand
> @haman10
> 
> این ها آزمایش های مادرم هست
> 
> چجوریاست ؟
> 
> View attachment 219403
> View attachment 219404
> View attachment 219406


Charbie khoonesh balast .

bayad daroo bokhore ehtemalan , be alaveye LSM (life style modification) .

yekami ham kam khoone bayad vase ounam daroo masraf kone . bebaresh pishe motekhases dakheli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

2800 said:


> @Falcon29
> Mate I don't want to insult you but most your writings about region's situation is wrong.



Aziz, this is not the place. We all have to respect difference of opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Aziz jan, ensaan hamisheh ma'mour be anjaam e taklif hast, va na ma'mour be natijeh.
> Ghaziyh vaazeh hast, in section moddat e toulaani hast ke troll shodeh, haalaa baayad chi kaar kard? @Serpentine ke be tokhm e chapesh ham nist. Admin ha ham ke be tokhmeshoun nist, balkeh kheyli khoshhal ham hastand ke traffic e siteshoun ba troll fight baalaa bereh. Haalaa che misheh kard? baayad traffic e in bakhsh ra paayin aavord ta in haroumzadeh haye wahabi, hesaab e kaar dasteshoun biyaad. Haalaa ageh @kollang va @haman10 ham hamkaari mikardan, ke che behtar, ageh ham hamkaari nakonan, har kasi vazifeh daareh ke kaari ke dorost hast ra anjaam bedeh, bozorgavaar.



behtarin kar dorost kardan list siah hast

har ki ham reaiat nakone mire to list ... ye list dorost konid va ham ro molzam be ignore kardan bokonid

har ki nakone onam ignore mishe !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Haalaa ageh @kollang va @haman10 ham hamkaari mikardan, ke che behtar, ageh ham hamkaari nakonan, har kasi vazifeh daareh ke kaari ke dorost hast ra anjaam bedeh, bozorgavaar.


I think everyone would agree that we'll all stop posting here as long as moderation team are not doing anything regarding the situation @WebMaster 
All iranian members have voiced their readiness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Are, yek section ban ya thread ban kaar ra dorost mikoneh va baghiyeh troll ha ham maast hashoun ra kiseh mikonan. proofesh ham 2 safheh troll post hayi ke khodet dirouz paak kardi va n ta thread ke tou ye maah e gozashteh ba trolling e inha ghofl shodeh. Adam inja nemiyaad ke hamash vaghtesh ra baraaye trolling e 4 ta gousfand talaf bekoneh. Man ke doust daaram 4 ta post haye be dard bekhor ra bekhounam, va ba'zi oghaat ham ba 2-3 ta az bachcheh ha chat konam.



okay, vali alan post ha ro pak kardam nemishe kari kard. az in be bad baiad etefaghi biofte ta betunam in kar ro bokona, albate diruz yeki ro be modate 2 ruz thread ban kardam. hala age etefaghe jadidi oftad eghdam mikonim. shoma ejalatan kari be kare in nadashte bash felan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> okay, vali alan post ha ro pak kardam nemishe kari kard. az in be bad baiad etefaghi biofte ta betunam in kar ro bokona, albate diruz yeki ro be modate 2 ruz thread ban kardam. hala age etefaghe jadidi oftad eghdam mikonim. shoma ejalatan kari be kare in nadashte bash felan.


Dadash ghorboonet alan vaghteshe age kari mikhaym bokonim anjam bedim 

shoma kheyli del rahmi , 3 rooz dige yadet mire kollan 

bezan banneshoon kon baw , oun yaroo hakan mesle aab khordan infraction mide , shoma ham mesle oun bash .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> okay, vali alan post ha ro pak kardam nemishe kari kard. az in be bad baiad etefaghi biofte ta betunam in kar ro bokona, albate diruz yeki ro be modate 2 ruz thread ban kardam. hala age etefaghe jadidi oftad eghdam mikonim. shoma ejalatan kari be kare in nadashte bash felan.



man nemidounam ke shoma kodoumeshoun ra thread ban kardi, vali master trolleshoun ke daareh vel migardeh. Adam nemisheh ke hameh chiz ra sar sari begireh. Marg yek baar, shivan ham yek baar. oun post haye delete shodeh ra ham ke shoma mibini, proof hastand digeh. hamoun yek master trolleshoun ra 1-2 maah thread ban ya section ban bekon, ageh oun anchoucheh ha ham sedaashoun dar oumad, ma ham support mikonim va proof ham neshoun midim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Doostan, lets relax. I believe Serpentine has a tough job on this forum as moderator, he has to do a balancing act between our requests/demands and the rules and guidelines that comes with being a moderator.
Overall he is the only one that can do the job as moderator here. Just the same as Hakan is the only reasonable Turkish member to be a mod in their section.

I subscribe to another members idea of completely ignoring troll. The only way to kill a troll is to stop feeding it with attention. From now on, I will start using the ignore button more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL shoma mikhaay list e kasaayi ke mikhaay ignore koni ra montashr kon(yek screenshot begir), va ba'd ham man, va ba'desh @haman10 va @kollang va @ResurgentIran va @Shahryar Hedayati ham in kaar ra mikonim. har kasi ham ke in kaar ra nakard, khodesh ra mibarim tou ignore list.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> چرا من با روح سعید ارتباط دارم
> العان تو جهنم داره با جنرال محمد و ابراهیم صفا می کنه
> سلام می رسونه era جان
> 
> 
> خوب
> پس بلاخره فروم میلیتاری به درک واصل شد؟
> 
> 
> البته این فروم پاک دیفنس هم دیگه بچه بازی شده


من نمیدونم شما چی دیدی اونجا، منم شاید از چیزهایی ناضراضی بودم، ولی از اون سایت خیلی زیاد مطلب یاد گرفتم. واقعا افراد باسوادی توش بودن.




haman10 said:


> Dadash ghorboonet alan vaghteshe age kari mikhaym bokonim anjam bedim
> 
> shoma kheyli del rahmi , 3 rooz dige yadet mire kollan
> 
> bezan banneshoon kon baw , oun yaroo hakan mesle aab khordan infraction mide , shoma ham mesle oun bash .







rmi5 said:


> man nemidounam ke shoma kodoumeshoun ra thread ban kardi, vali master trolleshoun ke daareh vel migardeh. Adam nemisheh ke hameh chiz ra sar sari begireh. Marg yek baar, shivan ham yek baar. oun post haye delete shodeh ra ham ke shoma mibini, proof hastand digeh. hamoun yek master trolleshoun ra 1-2 maah thread ban ya section ban bekon, ageh oun anchoucheh ha ham sedaashoun dar oumad, ma ham support mikonim va proof ham neshoun midim.



alan dg post ha ro pak kardam, kheili zaiast biam section ban bokonam. vali dafeie bad ghatan in kar ra mikonam. be mode onha ham migam agar lazeme yeki 2 ta az ma ro section ban bokone ta yemodati rahat bashim hamamun.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

ResurgentIran said:


> Aziz, this is not the place. We all have to respect difference of opinions.


And I told my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> mode onha ham migam agar lazeme yeki 2 ta az ma ro section ban bokone


Ghalat moft karde , mage ma ounja post mizarim asan ? 



rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL shoma mikhaay list e kasaayi ke mikhaay ignore koni ra montashr kon(yek screenshot begir), va ba'd ham man, va ba'desh @haman10 va @kollang va @ResurgentIran va @Shahryar Hedayati ham in kaar ra mikonim. har kasi ham ke in kaar ra nakard, khodesh ra mibarim tou ignore list.


Perfectly said .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> alan dg post ha ro pak kardam, kheili zaiast biam section ban bokonam. vali dafeie bad ghatan in kar ra mikonam. be mode onha ham migam agar lazeme yeki 2 ta az ma ro section ban bokone ta yemodati rahat bashim hamamun.





haman10 said:


> Ghalat moft karde , mage ma ounja post mizarim asan ?


LOL, yek jour goul zanak hast digeh, baraaye hamin ham osoulan be chap e kasimoun nabaayad basheh digeh. az Irani ha ham, kasi be gheyr az man ounja post nemizaareh, man ham chon chand ta thread haye azerbaijan ounjaast post mizaaram.
In strategy ye khoubiyeh. Ageh Serpentine 2-3 ta az ounhaa ra section ban bekoneh, va Hakan ham 2-3 ta az ma ra section ban bekoneh, ghaziyeh dorost misheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Dustan tv akhbar goft 13 billion dollar be yaman khesarat vared shode! Fekresho bokonin ye hamchin keshvare faghiri tu 40 ruze gozashte 13 billion dollar zarar karde. Ba'adam migoft israeli ha ham tu hamalat ba saudi ha hamkari mikonin va sherkat daran.


----------



## SOHEIL

خوب نفر اول 

آتاوولف

همه موافقن !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL, yek jour goul zanak hast digeh, baraaye hamin ham osoulan be chap e kasimoun nabaayad basheh digeh. az Irani ha ham, kasi be gheyr az man ounja post nemizaareh, man ham chon chand ta thread haye azerbaijan ounjaast post mizaaram.
> In strategy ye khoubiyeh. Ageh Serpentine 2-3 ta az ounhaa ra section ban bekoneh, va Hakan ham 2-3 ta az ma ra section ban bekoneh, ghaziyeh dorost misheh.


mohem nist agha , begid man ru section ban konan . @Serpentine



SOHEIL said:


> خوب نفر اول
> 
> آتاوولف
> 
> همه موافقن !؟


نه 

سینان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> خوب نفر اول
> 
> آتاوولف
> 
> همه موافقن !؟


done!



haman10 said:


> نه
> 
> سینان


Done too!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> نه
> 
> سینان



اون در اولویت بالاتری هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Serpentine said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> شما نمیدونی چه بلایی سر میلیتاری اومده؟ چرا درستش نمیکنن پس؟ گندش رو دراوردن بابا
> 
> 
> 
> ba post nazashtane ma inja chizi avaz nemishe. alan moshkel daghighan chie? chanta karbar az sectione baghali? section baneshun bokonam khube? albate bi dalil ham nemishe. age inja post nazarim jaie jaigozini nist ke berim tush felan. inja ja oftade dg. inja jaie hast ke har kodumemun yekam vaght tush sarf mikonim dar ruz, ya yechizi yad migirim ya asabemuno sare masaele maskhare khurd mikonim. aslan nabaiad onghadr mohem bashe inja nesbat be zendegie vaghei. be farz yeki ham trolling kard, gure babashun, nemishe ke adam bezare bere.


Serpi jan girim ba section ban moshkel hal nashod(ke mishe), shoma nabayad tebghe qanun e forum be vazayefet aamal koni.

Man migam yeki do ta azin juje trollashuno section ban kon.yekish atatwolf un yekisham hamun yaru ke iron ro bejaye iran minivise.gondashunam intori hesab kar dasteshun miyad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> done!
> 
> 
> Done too!


Sinan and atatwolf added to my list too

@ResurgentIran @mohsen @Ostad @kollang @Daneshmand @Arminkh @2800 @Serpentine @Kiarash

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> اون در اولویت بالاتری هست


زنون و کبتلی را هم به این ۲ تا اضافه کردم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Ghalat moft karde , mage ma ounja post mizarim asan ?



pointesh haminjast, fek nemikonam kesi inja ahamiat bede ke section ban beshe, chon kesi aslan post nemizare onja.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

hi guys what's cooking?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> hi guys what's cooking?


Some Cleaning is undergoing ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> hi guys what's cooking?


this bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL shoma mikhaay list e kasaayi ke mikhaay ignore koni ra montashr kon(yek screenshot begir), va ba'd ham man, va ba'desh @haman10 va @kollang va @ResurgentIran va @Shahryar Hedayati ham in kaar ra mikonim. har kasi ham ke in kaar ra nakard, khodesh ra mibarim tou ignore list.


Agha tarhe kheyli khubiye.faghat az Irani ha shoma mokhe abii ro bezan ke unam be ma molhagh she.be dustan taze kar ham bayad ettela resani konim.

My black list:

@Sinan 
@TurAr 
@xenon54
@atatwolf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Agha tarhe kheyli khubiye.faghat az Irani ha shoma mokhe abii ro bezan ke unam be ma molhagh she.be dustan taze kar ham bayad ettela resani konim.
> 
> My black list:
> 
> @Sinan
> @TurAr
> @xenon54
> @atatwolf


hmm , i forgot @TurAr .

welcome to the list , 9yr old troll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Some Cleaning is undergoing ....


then enjoy it guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Ignore list :
> 
> @Sinan
> @atatwolf
> @xenon54
> @cabatli_53
> 
> congratulations !



Still talking about me ??? 

What can i do....god created me popular.


----------



## Aramagedon

2800 said:


> Dustan tv akhbar goft 13 billion dollar be yaman khesarat vared shode! Fekresho bokonin ye hamchin keshvare faghiri tu 40 ruze gozashte 13 billion dollar zarar karde. Ba'adam migoft israeli ha ham tu hamalat ba saudi ha hamkari mikonin va sherkat daran.


Dustan ye lahze fekre igrone kardan ro bikhial shin, ini ke man goftam ro lotfan javab bedin. 
Chera Iran hich ghalati nemikone!

Anyway man raftam bekhabam sob miam bebinam dar morede yaman chi goftin. Shab khosh


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 @SOHEIL @kollang @Ostad @Shahryar Hedayati @ResurgentIran

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kollang

Please add these guys too.

@revojam 
@Quasar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

Ostad said:


> hi guys what's cooking?



Spicy tacos meat and tortilla bread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Reality is, society is not full of nokhbeh. Rather it is full of nokhaleh. And then you have barbarians outside surrounding the country trying to over-run it (mind you but with help from civilized world) with the aim of making another Libya or Syria. These are the realities that must be recognized. The first step towards progress is to accept the reality.


In the long line of your quality posts, sure that's not a high ranked one dude.
No one's born a "nokhbe", but we have "nokhbe's" raised. In fact it's the duty of societies to raise nokhbe's and it's the duty of nokhbe's to make the society a better place, and in fact, nokhbe parvar.
That's where the chicken and eggs challenge, emerges.
But as I've already mentioned I've got no interest, to discuss the policy, in chat.
I'm more into the good old habit of criticizing every single being.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 @SOHEIL @kollang @Ostad @Shahryar Hedayati @ResurgentIran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

guys with respect i am not interested in this list thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> View attachment 219440



BTW, @flatron is double account of one of these trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Please add these guys too.
> 
> @revojam
> @Quasar


done !



rmi5 said:


> BTW, @flatron is double account of one of these trolls.


done !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran2

Kasi doost pesare man dide dar in safe? Gharar bod kharid kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

ResurgentIran2 said:


> Kasi doost pesare man dide dar in safe? Gharar bod kharid kone.



Yadam raft azize delam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Ageh kasi mikhaad ke fard e digeh i ham ignore besheh, alaan begeh, va gar na ke list ra bebandim.


SOHEIL said:


> *هر کسی از این قانون تخطی کند ایگنور می شود
> 
> پاسخ دادن یا صدا کردن هر کدام از این افراد منجر به ایگنور شدن شما می شود*​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran2

ResurgentIran said:


> Yadam raft azize delam.



Ey khoda begam chekaret kone, lamasab. Dige khone nemiyai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Add this one too:
@New


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran2 said:


> Kasi doost pesare man dide dar in safe? Gharar bod kharid kone.





ResurgentIran said:


> Yadam raft azize delam.








rmi5 said:


> Ageh kasi mikhaad ke fard e digeh i ham ignore besheh, alaan begeh, va gar na ke list ra bebandim.


hamina kafi hastan b nazaram . 

albate chanda terrorist wahhabi ham hastan ke ouna hesesh nist ATP masraf konim vasashoon .

haminjoori ignore bashan kafiye 



New said:


> Add this one too:
> @New


arzeshe masraf energy ru nadare . ki hosele dare addesh kone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Ageh kasi mikhaad ke fard e digeh i ham ignore besheh, alaan begeh, va gar na ke list ra bebandim.


Fekr konam in khube




.................


Har kasi az in tahrim hemayat nakone, be liste man ezafe mishe.hatta age un duste aziz ham gerayeshe man bashe.lol



New said:


> Add this one too:
> @New


Done!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Fekr konam in khube
> View attachment 219443
> 
> .................
> 
> 
> Har kasi az in tahrim hemayat nakone, be liste man ezafe mishe.hatta age un duste aziz ham gerayeshe man bashe.lol
> 
> 
> Done!





haman10 said:


> hamina kafi hastan b nazaram .
> 
> albate chanda terrorist wahhabi ham hastan ke ouna hesesh nist ATP masraf konim vasashoon .
> 
> haminjoori ignore bashan kafiye
> 
> 
> arzeshe masraf energy ru nadare . ki hosele dare addesh kone


Perfect!!! Well done guys!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> arzeshe masraf energy ru nadare . ki hosele dare addesh kone


akhe be man goft ke be shoma begam ke az nazar oon ghanoonha baraye shekaste shodan vaze mishan.
badan behesh nagid ke nagofti


----------



## Ostad

rule is: not mentioning these members here or not mention them at all?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> rule is: not mentioning this members here or not mention them at all?


Adding them to your ignore list which result in not thanking, not replying and not seeing their posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

*Ignore list :*

@Sinan
@atatwolf
@xenon54
@cabatli_53
@TurAr 
@Oublious

*congratulations !*

هر کسی از این قانون تخطی کند ایگنور می شود

پاسخ دادن یا صدا کردن هر کدام از این افراد منجر به ایگنور شدن شما می شود​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

i think that includes my username too. @Ostad


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Add this one too:
> @New


Mate, don't poke them please. 

It will be a good change that when i post in Iranian section, i won't be jumped and cursed by various people... 

Maybe some quality discussions can occur from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> rule is: not mentioning this members here


we're all gonna ignore them all together bro.

Tarjihan shoma ham hamin karo anjam bede , age nakhasti ham , chon kheyli dooset darim , har kari doost dari anjam bede 


@Ostad aziz hadeaghal shireshoon nakon dige .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Ageh kasi mikhaad ke fard e digeh i ham ignore besheh, alaan begeh, va gar na ke list ra bebandim.



Na list baze ... baz ham ezafe mishe !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> we're all gonna ignore them all together bro.
> 
> Tarjihan shoma ham hamin karo anjam bede , age nakhasti ham , chon kheyli dooset darim , har kari doost dari anjam bede


mamnoun, man eradat daram.
ps: shiremoun koja boud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*Ignore list :*

@Sinan
@atatwolf
@xenon54
@cabatli_53
@TurAr
@Oublious
@New 
@revojam 
@Quasar 

*congratulations !*

هر کسی از این قانون تخطی کند ایگنور می شود

پاسخ دادن یا صدا کردن هر کدام از این افراد منجر به ایگنور شدن شما می شود
​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> rule is: not mentioning these members here or not mention them at all?



Not in this forum. We don't care about other websites.


haman10 said:


> we're all gonna ignore them all together bro.
> 
> Tarjihan shoma ham hamin karo anjam bede , age nakhasti ham , chon kheyli dooset darim , har kari doost dari anjam bede
> 
> 
> @Ostad aziz hadeaghal shireshoon nakon dige .


Hich loop hole i vojoud nadaareh, ya'ni ageh khod e man ham in rule ra break kardam, man ra ignore konid. Man New ra ham, ke doustam va ham reshteh im hast, be khaater e shirin zabaani ye bijaa, 1 hafth ignore mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> shiremoun koja boud


dadash khob vaghti migi manam ezafe konin , yani dari defa mikoni dige 





rmi5 said:


> New ra ham, ke doustam va ham reshteh im hast, be khaater e shirin zabaani ye bijaa, 1 hafth ignore mikonam.


me too 

i did that when he asked us to

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Not in this forum. We don't care about other websites.
> 
> Hich loop hole i vojoud nadaareh, ya'ni ageh khod e man ham in rule ra break kardam, man ra ignore konid. Man New ra ham, ke doustam va ham reshteh im hast, be khaater e shirin zabaani ye bijaa, 1 hafth ignore mikonam.


mifahman, man mitunam to section iran in aza ro mention nakonam, vali niazi be ignore kardaneshoun nemibinam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Hich loop hole i vojoud nadaareh, ya'ni ageh khod e man ham in rule ra break kardam, man ra ignore konid. Man New ra ham, ke doustam va ham reshteh im hast, be khaater e shirin zabaani ye bijaa, 1 hafth ignore mikonam.



Thanks ham dad behesh ... 

Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1516

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> i think that includes my username too. @Ostad


Ostad jan, with due all respect, you will be added to my ignore list as soon as you violate the rule.

Dadashe man shoma sakene tabriz hasti va in ke shoma az ma hemayat nemikoni monjar be sue bardasht mishe.balaqeiratan daste rad be sinamun nazanid.dar zemn niaz nabud be englisi un posto bezarid


@dustan
Har kasi moredi mabni bar takhati az qanun tavasote karbaraye irani ro did, be ma khabar bede.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Thanks ham dad behesh ...
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1516


pas tou ignore list e man ta abad moundani shod. 


Ostad said:


> mifahman, man mitunam to section iran in aza ro mention nakonam, vali niazi be ignore kardaneshoun nemibinam.


Bebin Ostad jan, in yek tasmim e jam'i hast va hame ham baayad behesh ehteraam bezaarim. Baraadar e man, ageh be tasmim e jam' ehteraam gozashti, ke che khoub, va gar na, shoma(ya aslan khod e man) ra ham ba inke kheyli doustet daarim, kheyli jeddi va raahat miferestim tou ignore list. be ghol e ma'rouf, in non-negotiable hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Ostad jan, with due all respect, you will be added to my ignore list as soon as you violate the rule.
> 
> Dadashe man shoma sakene tabriz hasti va in ke shoma az ma hemayat nemikoni monjar be sue bardasht mishe.balaqeiratan daste rad be sinamun nazanid.dar zemn niaz nabud be englisi un posto bezarid
> 
> 
> @dustan
> Har kasi moredi mabni bar takhati az qanun tavasote karbaraye irani ro did, be ma khabar bede.


@kollang ba ehteram: man hata ye post,reply,thank, to post ona to 3 mahe gozashte nadashtam.mituni bebini. baad chan vagt miam forum va mibinam shoma chanta name gozashti ke ignore konam ke bazi az ona man hata ye bar ham barkhord nadashtam. ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

از الان از هر ملیتی تو اینجا یا هر جای دیگه ترول کردن سریع اطلاع بدید که ایگنور کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> @kollang ba ehteram: man hata ye post,reply,thank, to post ona to 3 mahe gozashte nadashtam.mituni bebini. baad chan vagt miam forum va mibinam shoma chanta name gozashti ke ignore konam ke bazi az ona man hata ye bar ham barkhord nadashtam. ...



برخورد چی برادر !؟

برید تاپیک شاهد 129 رو ببینید

خدا وکیلی من هر کاری کردم با منطق برخورد کنم نشد



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اولیش شمایی
> خداییش خیلی ترول می فرمایی



اگه ناراحتی ایگنور کن

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

I don't give a sh!t about turkey or Israel, and probably most of us never visit their section. but they can't stop themselves to rush here. I remember one of them said he is not interested in Iranian defense products anymore, yet still I have to bear his ugly avatar here!
sorry, but I have to ignore your ignore list. cause even their trollings is sweet for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> برخورد چی برادر !؟
> 
> 
> اگه ناراحتی ایگنور کن



تو پست قبلی هم گفتم قضیه سر الرت های بی شمار هست
وگرنه ناراحتی نیست



New said:


> Add this one too:



انجام شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

mohsen said:


> I don't give a sh!t about turkey or Israel, and probably most of us never visit their section. but they can't stop themselves to rush here. I remember one of them said he is not interested in Iranian defense products anymore, yet still I have to bear his ugly avatar here!
> sorry, but I have to ignore your ignore list. cause even their trollings is sweet for me.



قانون ما پشمه ؟

عزیز ... به خر هر چی بگی عر عر می کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> @kollang ba ehteram: man hata ye post,reply,thank, to post ona to 3 mahe gozashte nadashtam.mituni bebini. baad chan vagt miam forum va mibinam shoma chanta name gozashti ke ignore konam ke bazi az ona man hata ye bar ham barkhord nadashtam. ...


in ke shoma shalhsan ba bazi az in afrad moshkel nadari ya nemishnasishun dadlil nemsihe ke troll nabashan.shoma chan mah nabudid ye meghdar az tashanoje inja door budid.ma vaghean dige tahamole troll ina ro ndarim.age dustane irani ham hamkari nakonan, in tarham javab nemide.pas ma bayad -heine hefze ehteram- jeddi barkhord konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

@rmi5 

اگه بقیه ایگنور نکنن که ما اینجا میشیم پشم

چیزی عوض نمیشه

اینا جواب میدن به اونها و ما ها هم بی خودی خودمون رو ایزوله می کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5
> 
> اگه بقیه ایگنور نکنن که ما اینجا میشیم پشم
> 
> چیزی عوض نمیشه
> 
> اینا جواب میدن به اونها و ما ها هم بی خودی خودمون رو ایزوله می کنیم


Yekam sabur bash.doros mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> in ke shoma shalhsan ba bazi az in afrad moshkel nadari ya nemishnasishun dadlil nemsihe ke troll nabashan.shoma chan mah nabudid ye meghdar az tashanoje inja door budid.ma vaghean dige tahamole troll ina ro ndarim.age dustane irani ham hamkari nakonan, in tarham javab nemide.pas ma bayad -heine hefze ehteram- jeddi barkhord konim.


man ham goftam be nazareh shoma ehteram mizaram. va be ehterameh shoma to section iran, na mention va na mokalemeh ba ona anjam nemidam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Implosion, thought some of you were above this behavior... oh well


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> تو پست قبلی هم گفتم قضیه سر الرت های بی شمار هست
> وگرنه ناراحتی نیست
> انجام شد


Doustaan jaaddeh khaaki nazanand. hamin list e tavaafoghi ignore beshand, kaafi hast. baghiyash digeh shakhsi misheh 


SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5
> 
> اگه بقیه ایگنور نکنن که ما اینجا میشیم پشم
> 
> چیزی عوض نمیشه
> 
> اینا جواب میدن به اونها و ما ها هم بی خودی خودمون رو ایزوله می کنیم



Na Soheil jan. Already, 90%+ e post haye in member ha ra hamin 5-6 nafar e asli ke khodemoun bashim javaab midim. mohsen ke kollan che inha ra ignore bekoneh ya nakoneh, javaab e inha ra nemideh. Ostad ham ke chand rouz hast va ba'd dobaare barmigard sarbaazish. az New ham ke entezaar e digeh i nemiraft. Hamin kheyli khoub hast 
+ pishnahaad e @Serpentine baraaye section ban e te'daadi az ounha az inja, va te'daadi az ma az section e ounhaa ham ke anjaam besheh, ghaziyeh dorost misheh 


PS. in yarou ke post e baalaa sar e man ra daadeh va parcham e amrica ra estefaadeh mikoneh ham yek double user e inhaast ke man yaadam oftaad be list ezaafash konam

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Implosion, thought some of you were above this behavior... oh well



Wanna !?



rmi5 said:


> Doustaan jaaddeh khaaki nazanand. hamin list e tavaafoghi ignore beshand, kaafi hast. baghiyash digeh shakhsi misheh
> 
> 
> Na Soheil jan. Already, 90%+ e post haye in member ha ra hamin 5-6 nafar e asli ke khodemoun bashim javaab midim. mohsen ke kollan che inha ra ignore bekoneh ya nakoneh, javaab e inha ra nemideh. Ostad ham ke chand rouz hast va ba'd dobaare barmigard sarbaazish. az New ham ke entezaar e digeh i nemiraft. Hamin kheyli khoub hast
> + pishnahaad e @Serpentine baraaye section ban e te'daadi az ounha az inja, va te'daadi az ma az section e ounhaa ham ke anjaam besheh, ghaziyeh dorost misheh
> 
> 
> PS. in yarou ke post e baalaa sar e man ra daadeh va parcham e amrica ra estefaadeh mikoneh ham yek double user e inhaast ke man yaadam oftaad be list ezaafash konam



ye chize dige ham lazem darim

Mass report !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> PS. in yarou ke post e baalaa sar e man ra daadeh va parcham e amrica ra estefaadeh mikoneh ham yek double user e inhaast ke man yaadam oftaad be list ezaafash konam


done !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

*Ignore list :*

@Sinan
@atatwolf
@xenon54
@cabatli_53
@TurAr
@Oublious
@New
@revojam
@Quasar
@XenoEnsi-14 

*congratulations !*

هر کسی از این قانون تخطی کند ایگنور می شود

پاسخ دادن یا صدا کردن هر کدام از این افراد منجر به ایگنور شدن شما می شود
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Wanna !?
> 
> 
> 
> ye chize dige ham lazem darim
> 
> Mass report !


That's exactly right. In a step by step basis, we need to exterminate these trolls from this section

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Dustan in haram zadegan e adam kosh tu PDF ghahreman shodan !!!

Why Most Local and Foreign Fighters in Syria are Heroes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

mohsen said:


> I don't give a sh!t about turkey or Israel, and probably most of us never visit their section. but they can't stop themselves to rush here. I remember one of them said he is not interested in Iranian defense products anymore, yet still I have to bear his ugly avatar here!
> sorry, but I have to ignore your ignore list. cause even their trollings is sweet for me.



Hmmm,

Here is the full list for your buddies....They can check the list and ignore the ones that they forgot. 

1-cabatli_53
2-xenon54
3- T-123456
4-Targon
5-Ahiska
6-BronzePlaque
7-Turar
8-usernameless
9-Atatwolf
10-asena_great
11-Asena_Y
12-Azeri Imposter
13-Baykuş
14-Olcayto
15-Kaan
16-Combat-Master
17-xxxKulxxx
18-Hyperion
19-Rumelia
20-Mrexil
21-Telkon
22-Timur
23-Wave
24-u.MP
25-Islamic faith&Secularism
26-El-Turco
27-Yeni Kuyu
28-what
29-Revojam
30-Kamil-Baku
31-Azeri440
32-ASQ-1918
33-faheka
34-Seyfullah
35-MertKaan
36-Akıncı
37-[TR]AHMET
38-damm1t
39-tesla
40-Casus Belli
41-MrTopal27
42-Sinan
43-Quasar
44-Oublious
45-hacksquat
46-anatolia
47-Charon 2
48-ozi2000
49-LegionnairE
50-BordoEnes
51-N.Ozkan
52-XILLAX
53-turkbordobereli
54-golgelerprensi
55-fighting sparrow
56-trick2UAV
57-BaybarsHan
58-Alienoz_TR
59-Meral
60-hopeful73
61-mehmet75
62-altor
63-mert can
64-The Commander
65- Avci
66- Manowar
67- Hexciter
68- Yakusha
69- Vatoz
70- Otriz
71- Neptune
72- Atilla_ORANKAY
73- F-15I
74- yason
75- KingWest
76- R.A.K
77- deadmau5e
78- madmusti
79- KemalPasa
80- FutureMe
81- kardeş
82- Stimpy75
86- Nefer
87- Turkish_FR
88- yataganli
89- soul


----------



## kollang

Tedade dustani ke az tarhe ma hemayat mikonan 6 7 nafar hastan ke az faaal tarin han.1 2nafar ke yekish agha mohsen bashan tu in tarh nistan ke ina kam tar faaal an va mohem nistan(va albate ignore mishan) va hamchenin 1 2 nafar az qabil new va shayad @rahi2357 ke faaal taran momkene takhati konan.new ke aslan mohem nist va rahi ham bayad bahash sohbat she.

@Serpentine ham chon mod e az in ejraye in qanun moafe

@Ostad
Khob pas tu sectione iran az in qanun peirovi mikoni?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Tedade dustani ke az tarhe ma hemayat mikonan 5 6 nafar hastan ke az faaal tarin han.2 3 nafar ke yekish agha mohsen bashan tu in tarh nistan ke ina kam tar faaal an va mohem nistan(va albate ignore mishan) va hamchenin 1 2 nafar az qabil new va shayad @rahi2357 ke faaal taran momkene takhati konan.new ke aslan mohem nist va rahi ham bayad bahash sohbat she.
> 
> @Serpentine ham chon mod e az in ejraye in qanun moafe
> 
> @Ostad
> Khob pas tu sectione iran az in qanun peirovi mikoni?


man be ehtreram dustan to section iran in aza ro mention ya reply nemikonam.
من الله توفیق
استاد

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> man be ehtreram dustan to section iran in aza ro mention ya reply nemikonam.
> من الله توفیق
> استاد


Merci!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran2 said:


> Kasi doost pesare man dide dar in safe? Gharar bod kharid kone.





ResurgentIran said:


> Yadam raft azize delam.





ResurgentIran2 said:


> Ey khoda begam chekaret kone, lamasab. Dige khone nemiyai



Wtf?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> You just added to Iranian ignore list for supporting terrorism in syria !


Dadash faghat turka.ane qaziye ro dige dar nayarim.age qarar bashe az baghiye keshvar ha ham add konim ke kolle PDF ro bayad ignore konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> man be ehtreram dustan to section iran in aza ro mention ya reply nemikonam.
> من الله توفیق
> استاد




taht tasir gharar gereftam  , ye 2-3 min post nazarin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Dadash faghat turka.ane qaziye ro dige dar nayarim.age qarar bashe az baghiye keshvar ha ham add konim ke kolle PDF ro bayad ignore konim.



Yani mikhay wahhabi haro nadide begiri !?

ona khode anan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Dadash faghat turka.ane qaziye ro dige dar nayarim.age qarar bashe az baghiye keshvar ha ham add konim ke kolle PDF ro bayad ignore konim.





haman10 said:


> taht tasir gharar gereftam  , ye 2-3 min post nazarin



Aaghaayoun, man fe'lan miram. fe'lan ghaziyeh ra haminja negah daarid(va ziyaad ham tond narid va fardi az nationality e digeh i ra ham be in list ezaafeh nakonid) va ta farda ham fekr hatoun ra bekonid va ageh kas e digeh i laazem boud, farda begid ke be ignore list ezaafash konim  Fe'lan yek 24 saat off bedid 
Vaght khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Mass report :

Why Most Local and Foreign Fighters in Syria are Heroes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Yani mikhay wahhabi haro nadide begiri !?
> ona khode anan


Soheil jan, bad tarin kaar ineh ke aadam yek kaar e khoub ra, tou zamaan e bad anjaam bede  har chi ignore list, te'daadesh mahdoud(zir e 10-15 ta) va moshakhkhas tar basheh, khod be khod arzesh va souzesh e ignore shodan baraaye ounhaa bishtar misheh 
Pas fe'lan ta hamin ja khoubeh va dast negah daarid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Soheil jan, bad tarin kaar ineh ke aadam yek kaar e khoub ra, tou zamaan e bad anjaam bede  har chi ignore list, te'daadesh mahdoud(zir e 10-15 ta) va moshakhkhas tar basheh, khod be khod arzesh va souzesh e ignore shodan baraaye ounhaa bishtar misheh
> Pas fe'lan ta hamin ja khoubeh va dast negah daarid.



yani akhari ro az ignore kharej konam !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> yani akhari ro az ignore kharej konam !?


Are, digeh kasi be gheyr az turkiye iha, va oun 2 ta double account user ha ra tou list nazaarid  
Digeh lotfan hattaa fe'lan loghat e mass report ra ham nanevis  bezaar in step e 1 mostahkam besheh, ba'd be tadrij mizaarim dar e baghiyeh  Gaamaas Gaamaas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> yani akhari ro az ignore kharej konam !?


Are baw....

Akhe age bekhaim hamaro ignore konim shar mishe.faghat karbaraye turkiye i.aslan baghia ro(araba o terrorista) ro khodemun harifim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

*Ignore list :*

@Sinan
@atatwolf
@xenon54
@cabatli_53
@TurAr
@Oublious
@New
@revojam
@Quasar
@XenoEnsi-14

*congratulations !*

هر کسی از این قانون تخطی کند ایگنور می شود

پاسخ دادن یا صدا کردن هر کدام از این افراد منجر به ایگنور شدن شما می شود
​


rmi5 said:


> Are, digeh kasi be gheyr az turkiye iha, va oun 2 ta double account user ha ra tou list nazaarid
> Digeh lotfan hattaa fe'lan loghat e mass report ra ham nanevis  bezaar in step e 1 mostahkam besheh, ba'd be tadrij mizaarim dar e baghiyeh  Gaamaas Gaamaas



Çay Bahçesi | Page 733

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Çay Bahçesi | Page 733


Digeh hattaa haazer nistam ke esm e in yaarou ra bebinam. Lotfan hattaa digeh link e postesh ra ham baraaye man nazaar  Thanks Soheil jan 



----------------------------
Aghayoun, ma fe'lan raftim. Shabetoun khosh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheGrim

Well...hello there


----------



## SOHEIL

TheGrim said:


> Well...hello there



Hi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

----

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

می خوام بدونم مالیدن خایه ی ترک ها چه حسی داره

یعنی پوست پوست کرد خایه ی اینارو

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> جناب هزاره سومی متمدن
> 
> کسی شما رو مجبور به خوندن پست ها و ترول های بقیه نکرد
> اینگنور کنید
> لازم نیست بیشتر از این خوبی های خودتون رو به بقیه نسبت بدید
> شرمنده می کنید ما را
> با تشکر





SOHEIL said:


> می خوام بدونم مالیدن خایه ی ترک ها چه حسی داره
> 
> یعنی پوست پوست کرد خایه ی اینارو


ey baba nemidounestam shoma mibinid. 
baba mage shoma maro ignore nakarde boodid, in che vaze ignore kardane aghaaaa.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

-----


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اقا زشته
> لطفا پاکش کن



زشت کندن خایه ی مردمه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

chiz maal badbakht . behesh begin bere belise 

mazasham biad be @Shahryar Hedayati bege  hazeram ghasam bokhoram yek doroogh gou bishtar nist :lol

ye bache 14 saalast . harki biad bege man 70 saalame ke nabayad shoma bavar konin 

kodoom adami ke ezdevaj karde O paa gozashte too sen ye hamchin raftar bachegane ie az khodesh neshoon mide ?



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اقا زشته
> لطفا پاکش کن


kamelan rast goft dige

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

آقایون من از پیمان خارج می شم

جواب نمیده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> زشت کندن خایه ی مردمه


zesht ye chize digast 

oooun chizam az bazia humble tar va ba shoor tare 



SOHEIL said:


> آقایون من از پیمان خارج می شم
> 
> جواب نمیده


ignoret mikonim :|

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> ignoret mikonim :|



واقعا ؟


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> واقعا ؟


gand nazan toosh dige ahh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> gand nazan toosh dige ahh



من که هیچ وقت تو جنگ ها شرکت نمی کنم


----------



## Serpentine

@New 

Shoma har ruz yeki dg az janbe haie roshanfekrie novin ro dar Iran neshun midi. 

Baba motefavet, ey az hameie ma behtar va fahim tar, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> من که هیچ وقت تو جنگ ها شرکت نمی کنم


Soheil, qatan ignoret mikonim.

Dige kheyli dir shode base in harfa.age be hamesh bezanim mazhakeye amo khas mishim.yekam fekr kon azize man.ma ru harfe to hesab kardima.gand nazan lotfan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Shoma har ruz yeki dg az janbe haie roshanfekrie novin ro dar Iran neshun midi.
> 
> Baba motefavet, ey az hameie ma behtar va fahim tar, lol.


serpentine jan vaghean kheyli khande dare. man emrooz ehsas kheyli badi daram.
shoma bebin javoonhaye irani cheghadr bi fekr va bi andishe shodan. cheghadr ghodrate tahlil ha kam shode. ba tamame ehterami ke baraye rmi ghaelam, amma fekr nakonam ke hich kas shak dashte bashe ke rmi kheyli zood va napokhte tasmim haye nagahani migire, khob hameye ma iradati darim, amma inke mibini ye gorooh az adamye 20 25 saleye irani chetor inghad zood donbale ro va peyro tasmimate ye nafar mishan vaghean mano ke naomid kard.
be har hal bayad ghaboul konim ba standard haye ensan bartar jahani kheyli fasele darim. kheeeylli .
vali baraye ye moddati shoma inja rahati, amma ba shenakhti ke man daram kheyli in rahatit tool nemikeshe


----------



## SOHEIL

من از هیچ کس هیچ انتظاری ندارم

برخلاف بقیه بنده حافظه ای بسیار قوی دارم و هیچ وقت فراموش نمی کنم که آدم ها چطوری رنگ عوض می کنن

من از اول هرچی بودم الان هم همونم و خواهم بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> من که هیچ وقت تو جنگ ها شرکت نمی کنم





SOHEIL said:


> آقایون من از پیمان خارج می شم
> 
> جواب نمیده



Soheil jan, lotfan tou peyman bemoun  Bezaar yek baar betounim yek kaari ra be tor e jam'i anjaam bedim  merci

Man az Abii ham khaastam ke digeh tou section e Iran, javaab e in member haye ignore shodeh ra nadeh, va Abii ham ghaboul kard. Dastetsh dard nakoneh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Very good ... Now both Iranians and Turks hate me !
> 
> very nice
> 
> Just let me tell you something about New !
> 
> i will make his face flat if i ever see him somewhere ... i won't tolerate people who insult their own country ...



1-) Nobody hates you.
2-) New didn't talked about Iran...but talked about a specific group of Iranians.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

SOHEIL said:


> *Ignore list :*
> 
> @Sinan
> @atatwolf
> @xenon54
> @cabatli_53
> 
> *congratulations !*
> 
> هر کسی از این قانون تخطی کند ایگنور می شود
> 
> پاسخ دادن یا صدا کردن هر کدام از این افراد منجر به ایگنور شدن شما می شود​


migam nemishe oon yaroo italy yayee ke shabihe aghabmoonde hast ro nemishe bord to list tahrim haye sazmane melal? oon khodayeesh az pasheye har troll tare... khol vaz ham hast bichare be nazar.... inja nemiad vali jahaye dige hamishe karesh ridane be matalebe marboot be Irane.. mishe?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> Very good ... Now both Iranians and Turks hate me !
> 
> very nice
> 
> Just let me tell you something about New !
> 
> i will make his face flat if i ever see him somewhere ... i won't tolerate people who insult their own country ...



 So I'll gonna make sure you'll never gonna see me ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> migam nemishe oon yaroo italy yayee ke shabihe aghabmoonde hast ro nemishe bord to list tahrim haye sazmane melal? oon khodayeesh az pasheye har troll tare... khol vaz ham hast bichare be nazar.... inja nemiad vali jahaye dige hamishe karesh ridane be matalebe marboot be Irane.. mishe?




Daghighan harf e shoma dorost hast, albatteh tou phase 1, tasmim shod ke in chand ta ra ignore konim, ba'd tou phase 2, ageh bachcheh ha sar e harfhashoun moundand, misheh in eghdam ra dar mored in yaarou ke shoma goftid ya kasaaye digeh ejraa kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Ye soal @rmi5

Chetor avval sine chak turkha bodi ... Allan shodi doshman !

@haman10 Khob midone ke account man dast 5 nafar hast ...

Vali Allan man khode soheil hastam !

Mikham bedonam Chetor bayad behet etemad konam !?

Yadet nist aziz chetor baraye khosh amad turkha iraniharo terrorist va zealot seda mikardi !?

Yadet nist ba Abii cheghadr be man tohin kardid !?

Allan ke turkha bad Shodan ma shodim Khob !?

Man hanoz ham az nazar to ye fard religious Va be ghol Abii zealot hastam !!!

Az allan be hame ekhtar mikonam ... Ban shodid Va az man khahesh kardid ke passwordam ro bedam ... To military ke ridid be heykal man raft !

Dige gohesh Dar omad !

Dige hich kas hagh nadare ba account man post bede ...


----------



## scythian500

SOHEIL said:


> Thanks ham dad behesh ...
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1516


inja maloom mishe nasle jadid Iraniha cheghadr baraye ghanoon va ehteram be ghanoon va az hame mohemtar kare jami ahamyat ghael hastand... harki inja natoone rayat kone maloome hanooz roohiye ghadimie khod rayee va tanafor az kare teami dare...
man pishnahad midam ke har jaye in forum troll didid ke bahs haye elmi va manteghi ro ba harfhayee mesle Mullah Regime ya tohin kharab kard foran tavasote hame Iraniha ignore beshe baraye masalan 2 hafte ta befahme bayad dorost raftar kone....



rmi5 said:


> Daghighan harf e shoma dorost hast, albatteh tou phase 1, tasmim shod ke in chand ta ra ignore konim, ba'd tou phase 2, ageh bachcheh ha sar e harfhashoun moundand, misheh in eghdam ra dar mored in yaarou ke shoma goftid ya kasaaye digeh ejraa kard.


Migam man alan mifahmam chera amrika inghadr doost dare maro tahrim kone... bajoor hal mide khodayeesh!! man pishnahad midam be Iran ham bezare tahrim bemoone ham baghie ro tahrim kone.... kollan donya jaye behtarieh agar hame hame ro tahrim konan.... nemidoonam be man tanha michasbe tahrim kardan ya baghie ham hal mikonan?

Aghayoon hame hal mikonaaaaaaaan?? Mashhalah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Ye soal @rmi5
> 
> Chetor avval sine chak turkha bodi ... Allan shodi doshman !
> 
> @haman10 Khob midone ke account man dast 5 nafar hast ...
> 
> Vali Allan man khode soheil hastam !
> 
> Mikham bedonam Chetor bayad behet etemad konam !?
> 
> Yadet nist aziz chetor baraye khosh amad turkha iraniharo terrorist va zealot seda mikardi !?
> 
> Yadet nist ba Abii cheghadr be man tohin kardid !?
> 
> Allan ke turkha bad Shodan ma shodim Khob !?
> 
> Man hanoz ham az nazar to ye fard religious Va be ghol Abii zealot hastam !!!
> 
> Az allan be hame ekhtar mikonam ... Ban shodid Va az man khahesh kardid ke passwordam ro bedam ... To military ke ridid be heykal man raft !
> 
> Dige gohesh Dar omad !
> 
> Dige hich kas hagh nadare ba account man post bede ...



Man sineh chaak e kasi nistam. Kheyli sarih migam ke yek moddat man niyaaz dashtam ke az yek seri kalleh pouk, mesle in member haye moshakhkhas az turkiye estefaade konam, be 2 dalil. dalil e 1 esh ke javaab daadan be ba'zi ha boud, ke in az ohde ye man yek nafar khaarej boud, va dalil e 2 ham shakhsi hast ke be @kollang tou PM tou military tozih daadam va azash khaastam ke be kasi nageh. Hattaa man baraaye avaz kardan e flagam(baraaye raf' e sou' e tafaahom e ehtemaali dar tarikh e 4 July 2014) ham be admin request daadam ke ghaboul nakard.

Man ham ba mazhabi ya gheyr e mazhabi boudan e kasi moshkeli nadaaram. Tou in forum hastand kasaani, ke man ra kharej az in forum va donyaa ye vaghei mishnaasan, va midounan ke man na ba afraad e mazhabi moshkel daaram na ba gheyr e mazhabi. nemitounanm esmeshoun ra biyaaram, vali ounhaayi ke man ra mishnaasan, midounan ke character e man, az nazar e ra'aayat e kheyli masaa'el, che tor va che ghadr sakht gir hast.

Hadaf e fe'li ye man ham, mottahed kardan e member haye Irani, az beyn raftan e in troll war haye haal be ham zan ke faghat baa'es e polaarizeh kardan e ma shodeh, va dar nahaayat ezaafeh shodan e chand ta irani be think tank haye in forum hast.

Az in ghaziyeh e be eshteraak gozaashtan e password va account va inha ham man behesh kaari nadaaram. belakhareh, vaghti ya shoma ya har shakhs e digeh i ke posht e accountet hast, yek gholi ra mideh, behtar hast ke ejraash ham bekoneh.



scythian500 said:


> Migam man alan mifahmam chera amrika inghadr doost dare maro tahrim kone... bajoor hal mide khodayeesh!! man pishnahad midam be Iran ham bezare tahrim bemoone ham baghie ro tahrim kone.... kollan donya jaye behtarieh agar hame hame ro tahrim konan.... nemidoonam be man tanha michasbe tahrim kardan ya baghie ham hal mikonan?
> 
> Aghayoon hame hal mikonaaaaaaaan?? Mashhalah!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> Ye soal @rmi5
> 
> Chetor avval sine chak turkha bodi ... Allan shodi doshman !
> 
> @haman10 Khob midone ke account man dast 5 nafar hast ...
> 
> Vali Allan man khode soheil hastam !
> 
> Mikham bedonam Chetor bayad behet etemad konam !?
> 
> Yadet nist aziz chetor baraye khosh amad turkha iraniharo terrorist va zealot seda mikardi !?
> 
> Yadet nist ba Abii cheghadr be man tohin kardid !?
> 
> Allan ke turkha bad Shodan ma shodim Khob !?
> 
> Man hanoz ham az nazar to ye fard religious Va be ghol Abii zealot hastam !!!
> 
> Az allan be hame ekhtar mikonam ... Ban shodid Va az man khahesh kardid ke passwordam ro bedam ... To military ke ridid be heykal man raft !
> 
> Dige gohesh Dar omad !
> 
> Dige hich kas hagh nadare ba account man post bede ...


Soheil azizam

@rmi5 hamuntor ke goft dalili baraye raftare qablish dashte va qatan dige un shakhse qabli nis.man behet qol midam.

Be har hal, in tasmimi ke gereftim, be surate goruhi bude va mano haman o khodet in tarho aghaz kardim.hadafemunam ine ke in section ro az troll ha paksazi konim konim.va in tanha rahe.

Tebghe qarari ham ke dashtim age kasi takhati kone, ignore mishe. Lotfan paye harfat bemun.

Be in nokte tavajjoh kon ke age be ham bezani ham khodeto zir soal mibari va ham aberuye irani haye site ham mire.chon 2 saat ham nemitunim ye kare goruhiye doros hesabi anjam bedim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

New said:


> serpentine jan vaghean kheyli khande dare. man emrooz ehsas kheyli badi daram.
> shoma bebin javoonhaye irani cheghadr bi fekr va bi andishe shodan. cheghadr ghodrate tahlil ha kam shode. ba tamame ehterami ke baraye rmi ghaelam, amma fekr nakonam ke hich kas shak dashte bashe ke rmi kheyli zood va napokhte tasmim haye nagahani migire, khob hameye ma iradati darim, amma inke mibini ye gorooh az adamye 20 25 saleye irani chetor inghad zood donbale ro va peyro tasmimate ye nafar mishan vaghean mano ke naomid kard.
> be har hal bayad ghaboul konim ba standard haye ensan bartar jahani kheyli fasele darim. kheeeylli .
> vali baraye ye moddati shoma inja rahati, amma ba shenakhti ke man daram kheyli in rahatit tool nemikeshe


to ham az standard haye balaye Iraniha fasele dari... aslan man inghadi ke az to javoonake jav zade va bi hoviat dar ta,ajobam az doshmanaye khoonim nistam... albateh man ye ehtemal midam to che joor EX-Iraniani hasti.... adamaye mesle to ba raftaneshoon az Iran bishtarin lotf ro be Iran kardan.... Yani inghadr jav zade hasti ke fekr mikoni hame bi farhang va nafahm hastand va to asemoon va shode oftadi!! bas kon pesar jan.... albate ta haddi normal hast..manam 18 salam bood fekr mikardam babam kosesher mige va nemifahme.... vali khob zood bozorg shodam.... 2a mikonam to ham bozorg shi harchand to ab az saret gozashte fekr konam....

ma mardome bi farhang vaghti yeki harfe hagh bezane hemayatesh mikonim va tabeer be goosfand var boodan nemikonim harkatemoon ro... hatta agar oon pishnahad va harf az dahane ye bacheye Irani dar oomade bashe ke fahmide ba che joor adam hayee tarafe... ye mooye @rmi5 ro be sad taye to va oon baradaran turkiye nemidam...

zemnan hamchin nagahani ham naboode...vaghti mibini support mishe rmi5 manish ine ke baghie ham hamchin fekri ro ghablan dashtan va montazere ye jaraghe boodan...

yani agar post haye to ro harki az aval bekhoone nadoone fekr mikone ye Saudi wahhabi hast ke joz oghde chizi az in keshvar va mardom nareside behesh.... 

omidvaram mardome ma arzeshe farhang va hoviate khodeshoon ro bedoonan.... chon ba hameye ma,ayeb Iraniha che fars, che azari, che lur, che kurd hanooz ye saro gardan az nazare farhangi balatar hastand az baghie donya...

yani to dahan va mikoni doshmanan va Iranian haters shoroo mikonan be eshgh kardan.... vaghean ba vojoude amsale to be doshman niazi nist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

What's happening ? what is this list?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Man sineh chaak e kasi nistam. Kheyli sarih migam ke yek moddat man niyaaz dashtam ke az yek seri kalleh pouk, mesle in member haye moshakhkhas az turkiye estefaade konam, be 2 dalil. dalil e 1 esh ke javaab daadan be ba'zi ha boud, ke in az ohde ye man yek nafar khaarej boud, va dalil e 2 ham shakhsi hast ke be @kollang tou PM tou military tozih daadam va azash khaastam ke be kasi nageh. Hattaa man baraaye avaz kardan e flagam(baraaye raf' e sou' e tafaahom e ehtemaali) ham be admin request daadam ke ghaboul nakard.
> 
> Man ham ba mazhabi ya gheyr e mazhabi boudan e kasi moshkeli nadaaram. Tou in forum hastand kasaani, ke man ra kharej az in forum va donyaa ye vaghei mishnaasan, va midounan ke man na ba afraad e mazhabi moshkel daaram na ba gheyr e mazhabi. nemitounanm esmeshoun ra biyaaram, vali ounhaayi ke man ra mishnaasan, midounan ke character e man, az nazar e ra'aayat e kheyli masaa'el, che tor va che ghadr sakht gir hast.
> 
> Hadaf e fe'li ye man ham, mottahed kardan e member haye Irani, az beyn raftan e in troll war haye haal be ham zan ke faghat baa'es e polaarizeh kardan e ma shodeh, va dar nahaayat ezaafeh shodan e chand ta irani be think tank haye in forum hast.
> 
> Az in ghaziyeh e be eshteraak gozaashtan e password va account va inha ham man behesh kaari nadaaram. belakhareh, vaghti ya shoma ya har shakhs e digeh i ke posht e accountet hast, yek gholi ra mideh, behtar hast ke ejraash ham bekoneh.



Mitarsam ma ham vasileye entegham bashim !

Jeddi entezar darid maro think tank konan !?

Omran !!!

Vaghti ye oskoli mesl cabalti ya 500 ke hameye harfash az roye gharaz hast think tank mishan che entezari dari !?

In account male mane Va bande ba in kar mokhalefam !!!

Mesl inke bekhay baraye saket kardan khar goshet ro begiri !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

Bacheha ye soal alan che etefaghi oftad inja? Chikar bayad bokonam? Ignore che jurie mishe kard va kio?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

scythian500 said:


> manam 18 salam bood fekr mikardam babam kosesher mige va nemifahme


khoubish ine ke man hichvaght hamchin jesarati be mahzare valaye pedaram nakardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

SOHEIL said:


> زشت کندن خایه ی مردمه


soheil javabe in aghaye motamaden ro ke ma iranihaye bi farhang nemitoonim bedim...lotfan ignore kamel....in do rouz rafte gharb fekr karde ba farhan shode va iraniha bi farhang....lotfan ignore konid... agar be raftareshoon edame dadan serpentine bannesh mikone tebghe gholesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

warfareknow said:


> Bacheha ye soal alan che etefaghi oftad inja? Chikar bayad bokonam? Ignore che jurie mishe kard va kio?


Salam 
Boro be qesmate "people you ignore" va unja afradi ke tu safheye pish moshakhas kardim ro add kon.dar kol comentaye in afrad ro na thank kon and reply kon

Ba tashakor

@raptor22

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Soheil azizam
> 
> @rmi5 hamuntor ke goft dalili baraye raftare qablish dashte va qatan dige un shakhse qabli nis.man behet qol midam.
> 
> Be har hal, in tasmimi ke gereftim, be surate goruhi bude va mano haman o khodet in tarho aghaz kardim.hadafemunam ine ke in section ro az troll ha paksazi konim konim.va in tanha rahe.
> 
> Tebghe qarari ham ke dashtim age kasi takhati kone, ignore mishe. Lotfan paye harfat bemun.
> 
> Be in nokte tavajjoh kon ke age be ham bezani ham khodeto zir soal mibari va ham aberuye irani haye site ham mire.chon 2 saat ham nemitunim ye kare goruhiye doros hesabi anjam bedim.



Negaran nabash man aslan inja post nemidam ke moshkeli ijad she ...

Vali in rahesh nist !

Maskhare mishim


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Mitarsam ma ham vasileye entegham bashim !


 man fekr konam khodet bahoush tar az in bashi ke bedouni intor nist!



> Jeddi entezar darid maro think tank konan !?
> 
> Omran !!!
> 
> Vaghti ye oskoli mesl cabalti ya 500 ke hameye harfash az roye gharaz hast think tank mishan che entezari dari !?
> 
> In account male mane Va bande ba in kar mokhalefam !!!
> 
> Mesl inke bekhay baraye saket kardan khar goshet ro begiri !!!


Bebin agha jan, ageh yek nafar hamisheh mesle yek bachcheh mosbat, saaket beshineh sar e jaash, hamisheh ba'd e yek moddat digeh kasi be jaayi hesaabesh nemikoneh.
Man az shoma miporsam, aayaa tou in forum, moderation fair hast ya be naf' e wahabi ha hast? aayaa think tank ha fair entekhaab shodan ya kilouyi? va ... Ghaziyeh injaast ke in forum kolli visitor az Iran daareh, banaabarin in hagh e member haye Iran hast ke baahaashoun dorost barkhord besheh. haalaa raahesh chi hast? in ke yek ja va dar yek mored, member ha mottahed beshand va khaasteshoun ra talab konand.

point e digeh ham in trolling haye a'saab khourd kon hast ke hamash baraaye afzaayesh e traffic e site, ignore misheh va dar vaaghe' in ma hastim ke az a'saab va vaghtemoun daarim hazinash ra midim.



SOHEIL said:


> Negaran nabash man aslan inja post nemidam ke moshkeli ijad she ...
> 
> Vali in rahesh nist !
> 
> Maskhare mishim



Bahs in hast ke yek seri az member haye active e in section, ba ignore kardan e ba'zi memberhaye yek keshvar e digeh, be in jang e a'saab ke toush faghat ma daarim fohsh mikhorim, paayaan daadeh besheh. bahs e maskhareh shodan ya maskhareh kardan nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> Mitarsam ma ham vasileye entegham bashim !
> 
> Jeddi entezar darid maro think tank konan !?
> 
> Omran !!!
> 
> Vaghti ye oskoli mesl cabalti ya 500 ke hameye harfash az roye gharaz hast think tank mishan che entezari dari !?
> 
> In account male mane Va bande ba in kar mokhalefam !!!
> 
> Mesl inke bekhay baraye saket kardan khar goshet ro begiri !!!


Akhe duste gerami

Ta alan ke be postashun javab midadi, che fayede i dashte?ya be khatere sathe zabanet maskharat kardan( ke tu 70 dar sade mavaghe khodet motevajjeh nemishi) ya ba maghlate kardan o post e chanta aks az qaher o bavar-2 o aqaarebo in dast chiza bahso monharef mikonan.

Azizam, ba khar ke nemituni sohbat koni o moteghaedesh koni aar aar nakone!

Lotfan balaqeiratan aberu muno nabar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Vaghti man migoftam javab nadid chera kasi be tokhmesh hesab nakard !?

Bozorgtarin eshtebah shoma sohbat Dar in mored dakhel site ...

Biayd telegram mesl Adam barname rizi konim ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Akhe duste gerami
> 
> Ta alan ke be postashun javab midadi, che fayede i dashte?ya be khatere sathe zabanet maskharat kardan( ke tu 70 dar sade mavaghe khodet motevajjeh nemishi) ya ba maghlate kardan o post e chanta aks az qaher o bavar-2 o aqaarebo in dast chiza bahso monharef mikonan.
> 
> Azizam, ba khar ke nemituni sohbat koni o moteghaedesh koni aar aar nakone!
> 
> Lotfan balaqeiratan aberu muno nabar.



Daghighan hamineh!!!
Akheh harf sar e in hast ke bahs kaardan ba 4 ta kodan ke hich kaare i ham nistan va faghat fahhaashi mikonan, che faayede i daareh? Ageh inhaa kaareh boudan(military guys, or ex-military people) ya inke 4 ta iraad e takhassosi va bahs e takhassosi daashtan, oun moghe' mishod baahaashoun bahs kard, vali kasaayi ke hattaa basics ra raaje be khodeshoun nemidounan(che berese be ma) va kaare i ham nistand, digeh chera aslan baayad beheshoun fekr kard?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> Akhe duste gerami
> 
> Ta alan ke be postashun javab midadi, che fayede i dashte?ya be khatere sathe zabanet maskharat kardan( ke tu 70 dar sade mavaghe khodet motevajjeh nemishi) ya ba maghlate kardan o post e chanta aks az qaher o bavar-2 o aqaarebo in dast chiza bahso monharef mikonan.
> 
> Azizam, ba khar ke nemituni sohbat koni o moteghaedesh koni aar aar nakone!
> 
> Lotfan balaqeiratan aberu muno nabar.



Biayd telegram ... Beheton migam Chetor inaro oskol konim ...


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> Vaghti man migoftam javab nadid chera kasi be tokhmesh hesab nakard !?
> 
> Bozorgtarin eshtebah shoma sohbat Dar in mored dakhel site ...
> 
> Biayd telegram mesl Adam barname rizi konim ...


Man paye hameye tarha budam o hastam.
Man ba esme khodam hastam unja.nemitunam esmamo inja begam.age military baz bud ba ham hamahang mikonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

Man in hame didam ke ta behal beyne memberhaye ma va torkha ya yaru punsade dava/troll harchi esmeshe shoruh shode bashe. Shoma ha ke aslan niaz nist javab bedin. Harchi mikhan bezarin began hamin ignore kardan behtarin raheshe. Man khodam ba torka bozorg shodam va behtarin doostam hamashun torkan. Ina kheyli misuzan vaghti beheshun shomaha attention nadin. Ina hamash mikhan dar vasat bashan va haleshun migire ta beheshun ahamiat nadid. Taze badesham harchi in begano migan akhar sar harfe faghat. Harf akhe manish enghadr ziade ke khodetuno aziat mikonin? Baraye fesharetun khub nist  pas hale hame calm down shim ye kam harfo avaz konim. Filme jadid chi negah kardid.

Sry farsim ziad khub nist iran bozorg nashodam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> Vaghti man migoftam javab nadid chera kasi be tokhmesh hesab nakard !?
> 
> Bozorgtarin eshtebah shoma sohbat Dar in mored dakhel site ...


harf e shoma dorost hast vali ma ke PM va ... nadaarim 


> Biayd telegram mesl Adam barname rizi konim ...


telgeram chi hast?  dar har sourat, doustaan sohbat konand va man ba natijeh(har chi ke basheh) movafeghat mikonam



warfareknow said:


> Man in hame didam ke ta behal beyne memberhaye ma va torkha ya yaru punsade dava/troll harchi esmeshe shoruh shode bashe. Shoma ha ke aslan niaz nist javab bedin. Harchi mikhan bezarin began hamin ignore kardan behtarin raheshe. Man khodam ba torka bozorg shodam va behtarin doostam hamashun torkan. Ina kheyli misuzan vaghti beheshun shomaha attention nadin. Ina hamash mikhan dar vasat bashan va haleshun migire ta beheshun ahamiat nadid. Taze badesham harchi in begano migan akhar sar harfe faghat. Harf akhe manish enghadr ziade ke khodetuno aziat mikonin? Bare fesharetun khub nist  pas hale hame calm down shim ye kam harfo avaz konim. Filme jadid chi negah kardid.
> 
> Sry farsim ziad khub nist iran bozorg nashodam


baraaye hamin ham ma mikhaaym ignore konim digeh, va gar na ke kheyli simple ba yek troll fight, javaabeshoun ra midaadim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

warfareknow said:


> Man in hame didam ke ta behal beyne memberhaye ma va torkha ya yaru punsade dava/troll harchi esmeshe shoruh shode bashe. Shoma ha ke aslan niaz nist javab bedin. Harchi mikhan bezarin began hamin ignore kardan behtarin raheshe. Man khodam ba torka bozorg shodam va behtarin doostam hamashun torkan. Ina kheyli misuzan vaghti beheshun shomaha attention nadin. Ina hamash mikhan dar vasat bashan va haleshun migire ta beheshun ahamiat nadid. Taze badesham harchi in begano migan akhar sar harfe faghat. Harf akhe manish enghadr ziade ke khodetuno aziat mikonin? Baraye fesharetun khub nist  pas hale hame calm down shim ye kam harfo avaz konim. Filme jadid chi negah kardid.
> 
> Sry farsim ziad khub nist iran bozorg nashodam


Matrix, fury,lucy va interstellar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

Shanidam interstellar kheyli bahale albate alan chandmah gozashte na? Mikham shanbe etefaghan bebinam 

Insidious mishansi?ouhh  neshaste budim 4 nafare 3 sob didane in film

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Search Google : telegram

@soheilesy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

Telegram ye chizi mesle whatsapp ama secure message mifreste @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

warfareknow said:


> Telegram ye chizi mesle whatsapp ama secure message mifreste @rmi5



Add konid ma ra !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

warfareknow said:


> Shanidam interstellar kheyli bahale albate alan chandmah gozashte na? Mikham shanbe etefaghan bebinam
> 
> Insidious mishansi?ouhh  neshaste budim 4 nafare 3 sob didane in film


Interstellar yekam baazi jahash takhayoli mishe va dar koll yeki az qashang tarin filmayi ke man didam.dastanesh kheyli fogholadas.hatman bebinesh

Filme tarsnake?man khosham nemiyad ziad chon az bas tu khabgah filmaye tastnako maskhare kardim dige nemitarsam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

@aghay fahmideh va hameh chiz daan,

Agha jan, shoma mesle inke mesle ghanoun e lenz, faghat baladi hamisheh mokhaalefat koni. Aslan shoma fahmideh, roshanfekr, aaghel, daanaa, va ma yek mosht 4-pa, raazi mishi?

Khod e man, vaghti ke kheyli member ha behet gir midadan, mage azat defaa' nakardam, ba inke midounestam ke harf haye ounhaa ettefaaghan eshtebaah nist va raast migan? Chera in kar ra kardam? baraaye inke nemikhaastam ke hes koni hameh baahaat chap oftaadan va tou gousheh ring hasti va yek hamchin rouzi beri taraf e yek seri ra bar zed e ma begiri. in ra behet goftam ke bedouni man kaar haam ra tokhmi-tokhmi anjam nemidam 

man ham divaaneh nistam ke yek ho yek kaari ra anjam bedam, va posht e har kaaram fekr hast aziz jan. Alaan ham, faghat be khaater e yek aghabmoundeh, ke nayoumadam in jaraghgheh ra bezanam. Mohem baraaye man, paak shodan e in section az trolling hast, va ghazaayaaye akhir ham yek bahaaneh khoub.

Haalaa baaz biyaa 1 saat nagging kon va be man fohsh bedeh, vali lotfan akharesh, haddeaghal yek baar postam ra ba deghghat bekhoun.



warfareknow said:


> Telegram ye chizi mesle whatsapp ama secure message mifreste @rmi5


Thanks, albatteh man az whatsapp va viber ham estefaadeh nemikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> @aghay fahmideh va hameh chiz daan,
> 
> Agha jan, shoma mesle inke mesle ghanoun e lenz, faghat baladi hamisheh mokhaalefat koni. Aslan shoma fahmideh, roshanfekr, aaghel, daanaa, va ma yek mosht 4-pa, raazi mishi?


Gofti qanune lenz yade bad bakhtiam oftadam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Gofti qanune lenz yade bad bakhtiam oftadam




raasti, are, interstellar vaghean yeki az behtarin film haye in chand vaght e akhir boud. kollan christopher nolan kaaresh dorost hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> raasti, are, interstellar vaghean yeki az behtarin film haye in chand vaght e akhir boud. kollan christopher nolan kaaresh dorost hast.


didi new dare chikar mikone too chaykhaneye turka? migan az in ta,ajob mikonan chera to ke bad arin tohin haro be hamraye new va abii va rahi behemoon kardin chetor hala shodi leader ma!! az soheil entezar daram new ro ba turk ha tanha bezare va na pasokh va na mention kone oonharo... agar edame dadan sepentine ghole amal dade... agar troll edame bedan albateh ke daran midan.... man be shakhse chera rmi5 ro ba hameye tohin ha va khianat hayee ke be ma iraniha karde ghabool daram...bekhatere inke irani hast hamchenan va ghadamesh rooye cheshm harvaght khoonevadash ro tarjih dad be gharibe


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> didi new dare chikar mikone too chaykhaneye turka? migan az in ta,ajob mikonan chera to ke bad arin tohin haro be hamraye new va abii va rahi behemoon kardin chetor hala shodi leader ma!! az soheil entezar daram new ro ba turk ha tanha bezare va na pasokh va na mention kone oonharo... agar edame dadan sepentine ghole amal dade... agar troll edame bedan albateh ke daran midan.... man be shakhse chera rmi5 ro ba hameye tohin ha va khianat hayee ke be ma iraniha karde ghabool daram...bekhatere inke irani hast hamchenan va ghadamesh rooye cheshm harvaght khoonevadash ro tarjih dad be gharibe



Sarvar e geraami, man na leader e kasi hastam va na mikhaam leader e kasi baasham. maashallah ke hame aghel va baalegh hastand. man ham ageh harfi zadam, banaa bar in boudeh ke betounim in maajaraa haye akhir ra belakhareh feysaleh bedim. vaallaa, man ke khasteh shodam az bas ke in troll fight haye koudakaaneh ra didam. man ke nafahmidam ke che tor hast ke troll fight kaar e mature i hast, vali ignore karadan baraaye etmaam e troll fight, childish hast. haalaa, ageh kasi fekr mikoneh ke harf e man(ke albatteh harf e man nist va pishnahad e khod e @SOHEIL boud) mantghi hast ke mamnoun misham komak kone ta ghaziyeh be tor e civil, khatm e be kheyr besheh.

New ham khodesh midouneh. haalaa mikhaad bereh posht e sar e ma harf bezaneh, man naaraahat nemisham, vali yaadam ham nemireh ke zarfiyatesh che ghadr hast. 

Bozorgavaar, shoma ham care nakon  inshaallah ke bachche ha mottahed amal konand va in troll bazi ye koudakaaneh tamoum besheh, agar ham bachche ha hamkaari nakardand, man az kasi be del nemigiram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> \
> چجوریاست ؟



bad nist. Agar moshkele digei nadare, khobeh vali chandta chizai kochik hastan.

Advice Haman dorosteh bayad bebari pishe motakhases dakheli.

Dar khanomha menses va post-menses fargh dareh. Yekam Kam-khoni ahan dareh beh ehtemal bala (ferritin payineh). Bayad bebinan keh khonrizi ziadeh ya moshkel az taghziast. Agar sen balaye 50 hast, bayad FOBT ham anjam bedi. Beh har hal, bad az inkeh iron supplement shoro kardi bayad dobareh azmayesh besheh barayeh response to treatment. Ageh response nadad, bayad azmayesh coeliac serology anjam bedi. Mesleh inkeh vitamin B12 ro nadasht, dafei bad inro ham ezafeh kon.

Vitamin D payeineh, va agar post-menopause ham hast keh mohmtar misheh chonkeh bone density to khanomai postmeno moshkel saz misheh. Bayad ya aftab bigereh ya inkeh taghziasho dorost koneh.

Charbi khonesham yekam balast keh baraye ayandeh risk factor hastesh (heart disease and stroke). Aval bayad life style dorost besheh, keh in do ta jozv dareh taghzieh va varzesh. Agar overweight hast (BMI balast), in ham ye risk factor digast. Ageh ba ina hal nashod va post-menopause hast, bayad statin shoro koni.




haman10 said:


> Sinan and atatwolf added to my list too
> 
> @ResurgentIran @mohsen @Ostad @kollang @Daneshmand @Arminkh @2800 @Serpentine @Kiarash





Inja cheh khabareh? Davast? Khobeh patoomo nayavordam! 

Alan vaght nadarm beshinam yeh mosht kodana ro beh listam ezafeh konam. Badan anjam misheh, Sarhang. Alan saram shologhe. Man haminjooriam beheshoon etenai nemikardam.



New said:


> In the long line of your quality posts, sure that's not a high ranked one dude.
> No one's born a "nokhbe", but we have "nokhbe's" raised. In fact it's the duty of societies to raise nokhbe's and it's the duty of nokhbe's to make the society a better place, and in fact, nokhbe parvar.
> That's where the chicken and eggs challenge, emerges.
> But as I've already mentioned I've got no interest, to discuss the policy, in chat.
> I'm more into the good old habit of criticizing every single being.



As you wish to characterize it. 

I have not seen any nokhbeh whether now or during the rule of Cyrus and Darius. 

It is all semantics but I agree with you. Specially with the part you said: "_it's the duty of nokhbe's to make the society a better place, and in fact, _[act as a] _nokhbe parvar_."

When you find me such a nokhbeh in Iran, then please inform me.

Here is an advice of a nokhbeh from France:

"Whatever your career may be, do not let yourselves become tainted by a deprecating and barren skepticism, do not let yourselves be discouraged by the sadness of certain hours which pass over nations. Live in the serene peace of laboratories and libraries. Say to yourselves first : ' What have I done for my instruction? ' and , as you gradually advance, 'What have I done for my country?' until the time comes when you may have the immense happiness of thinking that you have contributed in some way to the progress and to the good of humanity. But, whether our efforts are or not favored by life, let us be able to say, when we come near the great goal, ' I have done what I could."

Louis Pasteur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Man yek nafar digr hosele nadaram. Ye tasmim daste jame'i gerefte shode, ya pash hastin ya ignore. 

Va salam.


----------



## SOHEIL

من بصورت اتوماتیک اینارو ایگنور کردم

ولی یه موردی هست که باید بیاید تو تلگرام تا توضیح بدم

میشه اینا رو دیوانه کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

kollang said:


> Interstellar yekam baazi jahash takhayoli mishe va dar koll yeki az qashang tarin filmayi ke man didam.dastanesh kheyli fogholadas.hatman bebinesh
> 
> Filme tarsnake?man khosham nemiyad ziad chon az bas tu khabgah filmaye tastnako maskhare kardim dige nemitarsam.



Sry dige naneveshtam dir bud goftam beram bekhabam badan az madresse umadam barat chandta filme ghashang migam.
Ama fast7 didi? Actionesh dige kheyli takhayoli bud ama kholase finale paul walker hamaro to cinema be cheshmane gerye endakht :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 yadeteh on yeki forum chejor basteh shod. va akharin kasi ke ozv shod ki boud?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Salam dustan ruzo shabetun bekheir.
Man safahate akhire inja ro check kardam baram jaleb bud. Man be hameye kesayi ke inja hastan ehteram mizaram ghasde tohin ham nadaram. Amma be nazaram inja faghat yek nafar pokhte va ta hade ziadi aghel hast unam @Serpentine hast. Albate ishun ham eshkalati dare vali az tamame kesayi ke inja hastan pokhte tar be nazar miad albate dar kenare @SOHEIL va @scythian500. Man postaye @Daneshmand ro ham dust daram vali ba inke parchame dovomrsh ro pakistan gozashte mokhalefam. Man be nazarate shoma dustan ehteram mizatam va javabe torka ru tu in section nemidam. Bazi az irani haye aziz in forum ro kheyli jedi geraftan dar hali ke kheyli jedi nist.


----------



## rahi2357

kollang said:


> va shayad @rahi2357 ke faaal taran momkene takhati konan


salam nima jan khobi ? (nima bodi dige are ? )

gardane man az moo baariktar .

man ke kollan hamintori nagofte bodi ham na mention mikardam , na trollhashon o taghziye mikardam va na joz posthay saazandashun thanki zade bodam va kollan vaghte ziadi ham bara in forumo ahamiat dadan behesh nadaram .shoma farz ro bar in bezaar ke man az ghabl automatic rooye dokmeye ignore daakhele maghzam feshar dadam . pas Tazaad va Enaadi ham ba in tasmimi ke dustan gereftand nadaram .
Raasti ba pishnahade @Serpentine ham movafegham .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 yadeteh on yeki forum chejor basteh shod. va akharin kasi ke ozv shod ki boud?



Salam,
Are, midounam ke akharin nafari ke ozv shod ki boud, vali hich rabti be dalil e basteh shodan e forum nadaasht.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Salam,
> Are, midounam ke akharin nafari ke ozv shod ki boud, vali hich rabti be dalil e basteh shodan e forum nadaasht.



کدام فروم ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> کدام فروم ؟



Yek forum boud ke turkiye iha ijaad kardand, vali ba'd e yek moddat basteh shod.


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Salam dustan ruzo shabetun bekheir.
> Man safahate akhire inja ro check kardam baram jaleb bud. Man be hameye kesayi ke inja hastan ehteram mizaram ghasde tohin ham nadaram. Amma be nazaram inja faghat yek nafar pokhte va ta hade ziadi aghel hast unam @Serpentine hast. Albate ishun ham eshkalati dare vali az tamame kesayi ke inja hastan pokhte tar be nazar miad albate dar kenare @SOHEIL va @scythian500. Man postaye @Daneshmand ro ham dust daram vali ba inke parchame dovomrsh ro pakistan gozashte mokhalefam. Man be nazarate shoma dustan ehteram mizatam va javabe torka ru tu in section nemidam. Bazi az irani haye aziz in forum ro kheyli jedi geraftan dar hali ke kheyli jedi nist.


daneshmand ro fekr konam dahe ha dar pakistan zendegi mikardan va oonja malo amlak daran.banabarin moshkeli nemibinam be shakhse ke parchame pak ro ham zade....
PS: shoma ham adame pokhteyee hasti...kollan hameye Iraniha inja khooban...balke ali hastand...be estesnaye 2 nafar ke hame khoob mishnasan oonharo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> daneshmand ro fekr konam dahe ha dar pakistan zendegi mikardan va oonja malo amlak daran.banabarin moshkeli nemibinam be shakhse ke parchame pak ro ham zade....
> PS: shoma ham adame pokhteyee hasti...kollan hameye Iraniha inja khooban...balke ali hastand...be estesnaye 2 nafar ke hame khoob mishnasan oonharo


Merc duste man. Che ajab yeki javabe mano dad dige dashtam na omid mishodam... . Have a good time matey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> salam nima jan khobi ? (nima bodi dige are ? )
> 
> gardane man az moo baariktar .
> 
> man ke kollan hamintori nagofte bodi ham na mention mikardam , na trollhashon o taghziye mikardam va na joz posthay saazandashun thanki zade bodam va kollan vaghte ziadi ham bara in forumo ahamiat dadan behesh nadaram .shoma farz ro bar in bezaar ke man az ghabl automatic rooye dokmeye ignore daakhele maghzam feshar dadam . pas Tazaad va Enaadi ham ba in tasmimi ke dustan gereftand nadaram .
> Raasti ba pishnahade @Serpentine ham movafegham .


are agha ounja man ru ban konan, inja ham ouna ban shan

Rastii rahi jan khoobi khodet? Che khabara dadash?  sry een chand vaghte ziad hosele forum ru nadaram vagar na age khateret bashe inja ru tak nafari b gand mikeshidam 

Kholase sry jooyay ahval naboodam. Haal khodam ziad khoob nabood



scythian500 said:


> .be estesnaye 2 nafar ke hame khoob mishnasan oonharo


man shoma ru da'vat mikonam ke berin va safahat aval hamin thread ( 400-500 taye aval ) ru bekhoonid .

shoma oun moghe ozv naboodi . hich ki ba hichki moshkel nadasht va vaghean be hame khosh migzasht inja . hamoon 2 nafari ham ke shoma migi ozv boodan oun moghe . az nazar siasi ham harf khodeshoono mizadan vali bazam hich moshkeli naboodesh . chera ? chon bahs siasi dakheli ba bahs haye khareji efteragh dashtan . 

bavar kon hichkas inja joraat nafas keshidan ru nadasht rmi5 va kollang yadeshoone chi migam . faghat kafi bood yek troll biad inja , 10 nafari mirikhtim saresh madaresho miavordim jolo cheshash 

kholase azizam yeki az oun afradi ke migi , IQ kheyli bala ie dare va be kollang gofte ke raftar een chand vaghtesh dalil khasi dashte . be shakhse hich dalili nemibinam ke harfasho bavar nakonam , chon age mikhast kheyli rahat pishe yek gorouh dige az aza (gheyr irani) mitoonest doostasho negah dare , ama een karo nakard . 

shoma ham tosie mikonam age mikhay aza iranie inja ru beshnasi , safahat aval hamin thread ru bekhoon .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Yek forum boud ke turkiye iha ijaad kardand, vali ba'd e yek moddat basteh shod.



چرا بسته شد ؟


----------



## scythian500

haman10 said:


> are agha ounja man ru ban konan, inja ham ouna ban shan
> 
> Rastii rahi jan khoobi khodet? Che khabara dadash?  sry een chand vaghte ziad hosele forum ru nadaram vagar na age khateret bashe inja ru tak nafari b gand mikeshidam
> 
> Kholase sry jooyay ahval naboodam. Haal khodam ziad khoob nabood
> 
> 
> man shoma ru da'vat mikonam ke berin va safahat aval hamin thread ( 400-500 taye aval ) ru bekhoonid .
> 
> shoma oun moghe ozv naboodi . hich ki ba hichki moshkel nadasht va vaghean be hame khosh migzasht inja . hamoon 2 nafari ham ke shoma migi ozv boodan oun moghe . az nazar siasi ham harf khodeshoono mizadan vali bazam hich moshkeli naboodesh . chera ? chon bahs siasi dakheli ba bahs haye khareji efteragh dashtan .
> 
> bavar kon hichkas inja joraat nafas keshidan ru nadasht rmi5 va kollang yadeshoone chi migam . faghat kafi bood yek troll biad inja , 10 nafari mirikhtim saresh madaresho miavordim jolo cheshash
> 
> kholase azizam yeki az oun afradi ke migi , IQ kheyli bala ie dare va be kollang gofte ke raftar een chand vaghtesh dalil khasi dashte . be shakhse hich dalili nemibinam ke harfasho bavar nakonam , chon age mikhast kheyli rahat pishe yek gorouh dige az aza (gheyr irani) mitoonest doostasho negah dare , ama een karo nakard .
> 
> shoma ham tosie mikonam age mikhay aza iranie inja ru beshnasi , safahat aval hamin thread ru bekhoon .


doroste harf haye shoma... vali hamin moddat ham kafi boode ke beshnasam ba ki tarafam.... albateh man manzooram az oon 2 nafar rm5 nist.... in pesar chon ba adabe...va hamin ke Irani hast man rooye cheshmam mizaramesh.... oon 2 nafar ro ba kharab kardane keshvar pishe khareji ha va bad goftan az hame chize Iran pishe doshmanan mishnasim... yani kasi ke nadoone...masaele dakheli male dakheli hast faghat va vaghti mibine har harfi az dahanesh dar miad ba hel heleye Arab ha va turkha va baghie doshmanane khoonie Iran va Irani monjar mishe..mitooni befahmi ke ya.... in pesarak ha az in ham vatanane sabegh hast ke mamoolan ham ya azari ya arab hastand va be khatere ye khatereye bad az Iran ya inke 2 rooz rafte gharb hame chize khodeshoono bakhtan.... ya inke aslan Irani nistand va dar poosheshe Irani daran az tou zarbe mizanan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> چرا بسته شد ؟


@Ostad ham bad nist bedouneh.
Ghaziyeh inja boud ke oun master troll e bakhsh e Turkey, tasim gereft ke ba technical assistance e yeki az member haye turkey, yek forum dorost bekoneh. Haalaa ettefaaghi ke oftaad in boud ke man be in agha goftam ke censorship dar turkey ghavi hast(ghaaleb e Iraniha in ra nemidounand, vali haghighat injaast ke system e amniyati ye turkey, daghighan yek chizi shabih e alman e sharghi hast, if you know what I mean), baraaye hamin behtar hast ke oun site tou khaarej az Turkey va tavassot e yeki az turk haye moghim e oroupaa be sabt bereseh va yek seri masaa'el e amniyati ra'aayat besheh. ammaa oun agha, ke kollan chiz e ziyaadi ham az siyaasat nemifahmeh va khodkhaah va bachcheh sefat hast, in harf e man ra ghaboul nakard. Ta inke ba'dan ba yeki az famil hashoun ke vakil hast, sohbat kard va oun behesh daghighan hamin harf haye man ra goft va ezaafeh kard ke chon mozou' e forum, siyaasi va nezaami hast, belaafaaseleh forum shenaasaayi misheh, va dar sourat e kouchek tarin harf bar zed e Erdogan ya hezb e hakem, oun ra kheyli sari' bazdasht mikonan va be zendan miferestan. Baraaye hamin ham oun tarsid va dar arz e kam tar az 24 saat, forum ra paak kard! Haalaa in vasat, webmaster ham yek account dorost kard va mikhaast ke ba tahdid va tatmi', in agha ra razi koneh ke forumesh ra bebandeh, chon in forum tou Turkey ham por binandeh hast, va kolli traffic va poul baraaye webmaster miyaareh! in agha ham ba webmaster ham hamzamaan sohbat kard, ta bebineh haalaa ke khodesh ham mikhaast forum ra delete bekoneh, chi mitouneh in vasat az webmaster ham begireh!!!
PS. 2 ta nokteh jaaleb ham ezaafeh konam.
1. ageh admin e in site ham ba oun agha sohbat nemikard, baaz oun agha oun forum ra delete mikard.
2. oun agha, ke ta pish az in maajaraa ha bar zed e erdogan va ... tou in forum sohbat mikard, be nahvi tarsid ke hattaa tou in forum, shorou' kard be tarafdaari az regime e Turkey!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad ham bad nist bedouneh.
> Ghaziyeh inja boud ke oun master troll e bakhsh e Turkey, tasim gereft ke ba technical assistance e yeki az member haye turkey, yek forum dorost bekoneh. Haalaa ettefaaghi ke oftaad in boud ke man be in agha goftam ke censorship dar turkey ghavi hast(ghaaleb e Iraniha in ra nemidounand, vali haghighat injaast ke system e amniyati ye turkey, daghighan yek chizi shabih e alman e sharghi hast, if you know what I mean), baraaye hamin behtar hast ke oun site tou khaarej az Turkey va tavassot e yeki az turk haye moghim e oroupaa be sabt bereseh va yek seri masaa'el e amniyati ra'aayat besheh. ammaa oun agha, ke kollan chiz e ziyaadi ham az siyaasat nemifahmeh va khodkhaah va bachcheh sefat hast, in harf e man ra ghaboul nakard. Ta inke ba'dan ba yeki az famil hashoun ke vakil hast, sohbat kard va oun behesh daghighan hamin harf haye man ra goft va ezaafeh kard ke chon mozou' e forum, siyaasi va nezaami hast, belaafaaseleh forum shenaasaayi misheh, va dar sourat e kouchek tarin harf bar zed e Erdogan ya hezb e hakem, oun ra kheyli sari' bazdasht mikonan va be zendan miferestan. Baraaye hamin ham oun tarsid va dar arz e kam tar az 24 saat, forum ra paak kard! Haalaa in vasat, webmaster ham yek account dorost kard va mikhaast ke ba tahdid va tatmi', in agha ra razi koneh ke forumesh ra bebandeh, chon in forum tou Turkey ham por binandeh hast, va kolli traffic va poul baraaye webmaster miyaareh! in agha ham ba webmaster ham hamzamaan sohbat kard, ta bebineh haalaa ke khodesh ham mikhaast forum ra delete bekoneh, chi mitouneh in vasat az webmaster ham begireh!!!
> PS. 2 ta nokteh jaaleb ham ezaafeh konam.
> 1. ageh admin e in site ham ba oun agha sohbat nemikard, baaz oun agha oun forum ra delete mikard.
> 2. oun agha, ke ta pish az in maajaraa ha bar zed e erdogan va ... tou in forum sohbat mikard, be nahvi tarsid ke hattaa tou in forum, shorou' kard be tarafdaari az regime e Turkey!!!



پس رفته درش

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> پس رفته درش


Haghighatesh, inke rafteh daresh ya tarsid ke bereh daresh ra nemidounam; vali ageh tavajjoh koni, kheyli az member haye turk ke sar e jaryaan e Gazi park, bar zed e hokoumat boudand, digeh active nistand, ke in bi dalil nist 
Ghaziyeh kheyli jeddi tar az oun chiziye ke ma Iraniha ghaleban midounim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

@rmi5 

Telegram Messenger



rmi5 said:


> Haghighatesh, inke rafteh daresh ya tarsid ke bereh daresh ra nemidounam; vali ageh tavajjoh koni, kheyli az member haye turk ke sar e jaryaan e Gazi park, bar zed e hokoumat boudand, digeh active nistand, ke in bi dalil nist
> Ghaziyeh kheyli jeddi tar az oun chiziye ke ma Iraniha ghaleban midounim



be nazar man ma bayad betor systematic amal konim !

ignore kardan rahe halle kheili asar gozari nist ... yejoraii dast gozashtan roye cheshme !

bayad betor systematic ina ro control konim ... man rahesh ro baladam !

@Serpentine 

اگه میشه شما هم بیا تلگرام ... من یه راه حل اثر گذار دارم

@haman10 

@kollang 

چرا نمیاید !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Telegram Messenger
> 
> 
> 
> be nazar man ma bayad betor systematic amal konim !
> 
> ignore kardan rahe halle kheili asar gozari nist ... yejoraii dast gozashtan roye cheshme !
> 
> bayad betor systematic ina ro control konim ... man rahesh ro baladam !
> 
> @Serpentine
> 
> اگه میشه شما هم بیا تلگرام ... من یه راه حل اثر گذار دارم
> 
> @haman10
> 
> @kollang
> 
> چرا نمیاید !؟


agha man che midoonam telegram chie ?

shomareye adam miofte ? kodoom etelaat shakhsi maalom mishe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

آی دی من

@soheilesy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@rmi5 @haman10 @SOHEIL @scythian500

Salam

Tu in chan saat etefaghi nayoftad?bache ha be qanun e mun amal kardan?

@SOHEIL
Dadash man ke nemitunam use telegrame avaz konam bezaram kollang.dokhtaraye kelasemun chi migam!!!?

@rmi5 @haman10 @SOHEIL @scythian500

Salam

Tu in chan saat etefaghi nayoftad?bache ha be qanun e mun amal kardan?

@SOHEIL
Dadash man ke nemitunam use telegrame avaz konam bezaram kollang.dokhtaraye kelasemun chi migam!!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> agha man che midoonam telegram chie ?
> 
> shomareye adam miofte ? kodoom etelaat shakhsi maalom mishe ?



age to contact taraf nabashi hichi nemiad !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> dokhtaraye kelasemun chi migam






aali bood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Telegram Messenger
> 
> 
> 
> be nazar man ma bayad betor systematic amal konim !
> 
> ignore kardan rahe halle kheili asar gozari nist ... yejoraii dast gozashtan roye cheshme !
> 
> bayad betor systematic ina ro control konim ... man rahesh ro baladam !
> 
> @Serpentine
> 
> اگه میشه شما هم بیا تلگرام ... من یه راه حل اثر گذار دارم
> 
> @haman10
> 
> @kollang
> 
> چرا نمیاید !؟



Soheil jan, baraaye sign up, az aadam shomaare telephone e vaghe'i mikhaad.(man chand ta fake vaared kardam, ghaboul nakard), + man be amniyatesh motma'en nistam. Baraaye hamin, shoma doustaan ageh khaastid, ba ham tou telgeram bahs bekonid, va serfan natijeh nahaayi ra be man PM konid. Har tasmimi ke jam' begireh ra, man mipaziram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> @rmi5 @haman10 @SOHEIL @scythian500
> 
> Salam
> 
> Tu in chan saat etefaghi nayoftad?bache ha be qanun e mun amal kardan?
> 
> @SOHEIL
> Dadash man ke nemitunam use telegrame avaz konam bezaram kollang.dokhtaraye kelasemun chi migam!!!?
> 
> @rmi5 @haman10 @SOHEIL @scythian500
> 
> Salam
> 
> Tu in chan saat etefaghi nayoftad?bache ha be qanun e mun amal kardan?
> 
> @SOHEIL
> Dadash man ke nemitunam use telegrame avaz konam bezaram kollang.dokhtaraye kelasemun chi migam!!!?



hala kolang na ... hamon nimah khobe !


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> @rmi5 @haman10 @SOHEIL @scythian500
> 
> Salam
> 
> Tu in chan saat etefaghi nayoftad?bache ha be qanun e mun amal kardan?


Areh 


> @SOHEIL
> Dadash man ke nemitunam use telegrame avaz konam bezaram kollang.dokhtaraye kelasemun chi migam!!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Soheil jan, baraaye sign up, az aadam shomaare telephone e vaghe'i mikhaad.(man chand ta fake vaared kardam, ghaboul nakard), + man be amniyatesh motma'en nistam. Baraaye hamin, shoma doustaan ageh khaastid, ba ham tou telgeram bahs bekonid, va serfan natijeh nahaayi ra be man PM konid. Har tasmimi ke jam' begireh ra, man mipaziram.



برادر ... چون شما شمارت تو کانتکت ما نیست هیچ اطلاعاتی نشون نمیده

من دارم با چندتا خارجی چت می کنم

فقط راضی شدن با تلگرام ارتباط برقرار کن چون امنیتش بالاست

هیچ کسی خارج از کسانی که شماره ی تو رو دارن نمی تونن شمارت رو ببینن

تلگرام با آی دی کار می کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> برادر ... چون شما شمارت تو کانتکت ما نیست هیچ اطلاعاتی نشون نمیده
> 
> من دارم با چندتا خارجی چت می کنم
> 
> فقط راضی شدن با تلگرام ارتباط برقرار کن چون امنیتش بالاست
> 
> هیچ کسی خارج از کسانی که شماره ی تو رو دارن نمی تونن شمارت رو ببینن
> 
> تلگرام با آی دی کار می کنه


na baba esme taraf ham miad 

nam va nam khanevadegi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

بیاید بابا امنه


----------



## kollang

@haman10 nazare to chie?


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Haghighatesh, inke rafteh daresh ya tarsid ke bereh daresh ra nemidounam; vali ageh tavajjoh koni, kheyli az member haye turk ke sar e jaryaan e Gazi park, bar zed e hokoumat boudand, digeh active nistand, ke in bi dalil nist
> Ghaziyeh kheyli jeddi tar az oun chiziye ke ma Iraniha ghaleban midounim


Agha man mokham ba harfaye shoma soot keshid. Man midunestam turkey dictatori hast vali na ta in had. Bar pedaro madare erdogan lanat ke in vaziato dorost karde. Az un var unhame koshtar to surie va hemayat az harum zahaye teshne be khune fsa va isis az in taraf ham dictatorie koshande dar turkey. Bar pedar madare erdogan lanat!

Duste man ye soal, be nazaret in forum arzeshe in hame jedi gereftan ro dare?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> na baba esme taraf ham miad
> 
> nam va nam khanevadegi



خوب باهوش ... مگه مجبوری اسم کامل بدی !؟

ببین ... فقط آی دی معلومه

نه شماره ... نه هیچی


----------



## scythian500

farghe telegram ba messenger haye Irani mesle bisphone va oon yeki dige chie? moshkeli daran Iraniha ke hame az khareji estefade mikonan? filter mikonan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SOHEIL said:


> برادر ... چون شما شمارت تو کانتکت ما نیست هیچ اطلاعاتی نشون نمیده
> 
> من دارم با چندتا خارجی چت می کنم
> 
> فقط راضی شدن با تلگرام ارتباط برقرار کن چون امنیتش بالاست
> 
> هیچ کسی خارج از کسانی که شماره ی تو رو دارن نمی تونن شمارت رو ببینن
> 
> تلگرام با آی دی کار می کنه


Hala giram kharejia shomare telephoneshun moshakhas beshe mage che ettefaghi mikhad barashun biofte ke enghad moragheban ???


----------



## SOHEIL

scythian500 said:


> farghe telegram ba messenger haye Irani mesle bisphone va oon yeki dige chie? moshkeli daran Iraniha ke hame az khareji estefade mikonan? filter mikonan?



server telegram ghavie !


----------



## Aramagedon

--------------------
Dustan kesi pool mool dare ye firume harfeye dar hade in forum bezanim?


----------



## scythian500

kollang said:


> @rmi5 @haman10 @SOHEIL @scythian500
> 
> Salam
> 
> Tu in chan saat etefaghi nayoftad?bache ha be qanun e mun amal kardan?
> 
> @SOHEIL
> Dadash man ke nemitunam use telegrame avaz konam bezaram kollang.dokhtaraye kelasemun chi migam!!!?
> 
> @rmi5 @haman10 @SOHEIL @scythian500
> 
> Salam
> 
> Tu in chan saat etefaghi nayoftad?bache ha be qanun e mun amal kardan?
> 
> @SOHEIL
> Dadash man ke nemitunam use telegrame avaz konam bezaram kollang.dokhtaraye kelasemun chi migam!!!?


too in section ke khabari nist dige vali to chayhane turkha chera ye khabarayee hast...mitooni beri bebini chand safheye akhiresh ro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Agha man mokham ba harfaye shoma soot keshid. Man midunestam turkey dictatori hast vali na ta in had. Bar pedaro madare erdogan lanat ke in vaziato dorost karde. Az un var unhame koshtar to surie va hemayat az harum zahaye teshne be khune fsa va isis az in taraf ham dictatorie koshande dar turkey. Bar pedar madare erdogan lanat!



Ghaziyeh Turkey pichideh hast. kheyli ha daresh dakhil hastand ba manaaf' e mokhtalef va ba'zan motezaad, vali chizi ke misheh ba ghaate'iyat goft in hast ke dar Turkey, yek estebdaad e siyaahi haakem hast ke vojoudesh be zarar e hameh hast, va be naf' e yek eddeh ye mahdoud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

2800 said:


> Hala giram kharejia shomare telephoneshun moshakhas beshe mage che ettefaghi mikhad barashun biofte ke enghad moragheban ???



یهو دیدی ما بچه باز بودیم

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> یهو دیدی ما بچه باز بودیم


Az to yekki ke ba'id nist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> @haman10 nazare to chie?


age kollang biad manam miam 

ye chand lahze ID ru avaz mikonam , baad ke shoma add shodin dobare dorostesh mikonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SOHEIL said:


> یهو دیدی ما بچه باز بودیم


Damet gram kolli khandidam. Man noe arabesho dust daram.   Just kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> --------------------
> Dustan kesi pool mool dare ye firume harfeye dar hade in forum bezanim?


Zereshk 

poolam koja bood 

@Daneshmand hamin emrooz yek gooshie pezeshki MDF amrikaee kharidam 300 toman 

pool yokhdi  ketabham har mah bayad ye 100 tomani piade sham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Bayad dahane erdogane harum zade ro servis kard. Rmi movazebe khodet bash az in erdogan va daro dastash hichi baeed nist momkene hatta tu us radeto begiran...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Bayad dahane erdogane harum zade ro servis kard. Rmi movazebe khodet bash az in erdogan va daro dastash hichi baeed nist momkene hatta tu us radeto begiran...


khkh WTF ?  

calm down bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

haman10 said:


> Zereshk
> 
> poolam koja bood
> 
> @Daneshmand hamin emrooz yek gooshie pezeshki MDF amrikaee kharidam 300 toman
> 
> pool yokhdi  ketabham har mah bayad ye 100 tomani piade sham


mage gooshi MDF ham zadan? hatman ba keifyate hesabi..ma ye gooshi darim jensesh az panasonice....yeki dige ham daram az plastice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> khkh WTF ?
> 
> calm down bro


Vaghan harumzadas in erdogan, khoda midune terroristayi ke in AKP hemayay kardan che balayi sare mardome surie avirdan va inam ke rmi goft tarafdaraye gezi park active nistan dige shadid raft tu mokham.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> mage gooshi MDF ham zadan? hatman geroone..ma ye gooshi darim jensesh az panasonice....yeki dige ham daram az plastice


hehe 

ino migam hajji :

Buy MDF Instruments MDF777 MD One Stainless Steel Premium Dual Head Stethoscope | Free Parts for Life

jaleb injast too US 50 dollar pooleshe inja 300 toman . marg bar amrica


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> age kollang biad manam miam
> 
> ye chand lahze ID ru avaz mikonam , baad ke shoma add shodin dobare dorostesh mikonam


Are age to nayay manam nemiyam.lol

Migama ini ke gofti yani che?yani man alan ba id e x toro add kardam age id to baadesh be y avaz koni, man hamun x ro mibinam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

2800 said:


> Man noe arabesho dust daram



بیا ... تفاهم هم داریم

بیاید دوستان

داره اون روی داگ من لوود میشه ها

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> age kollang biad manam miam
> 
> ye chand lahze ID ru avaz mikonam , baad ke shoma add shodin dobare dorostesh mikonam


Are age to nayay manam nemiyam.lol

Migama ini ke gofti yani che?yani man alan ba id e x toro add kardam age id to baadesh be y avaz koni, man hamun x ro mibinam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Haman, soheil, rmi va baghie dustan ma felan raftim.
Rmi man bahat 100% movafegham, felan... . 
Bache ha age pool dashtin ye forum dar hamin had mizadim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Are age to nayay manam nemiyam.lol
> 
> Migama ini ke gofti yani che?yani man alan ba id e x toro add kardam age id to baadesh be y avaz koni, man hamun x ro mibinam?


are fekr konam 

albate shomaha bebinin eyb nadare , vali rastesh ru bekhay man shakhsan mitarsam az een site .

@SOHEIL be jaan khodam naam va naam khanevadegi ham miad 

chera alaki migi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> are fekr konam
> 
> albate shomaha bebinin eyb nadare , vali rastesh ru bekhay man shakhsan mitarsam az een site .



من ترس دارم ؟


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Bayad dahane erdogane harum zade ro servis kard. Rmi movazebe khodet bash az in erdogan va daro dastash hichi baeed nist momkene hatta tu us radeto begiran...



Haalaa begiran, man ke be jaayim hesaab nemikonam. Inha jor'at e anjaam e kaari bar zed e kasi ke citizenship-esh Turkiye nist, va tou amrica zendegi mikoneh ra nadaarand. Zour e inha, faghat be citizen haye daakhel e turkiye, mireseh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> are fekr konam
> 
> albate shomaha bebinin eyb nadare , vali rastesh ru bekhay man shakhsan mitarsam az een site .
> 
> @SOHEIL be jaan khodam naam va naam khanevadegi ham miad
> 
> chera alaki migi



یعنی شماها نام و نام خانوادگی رو کامل وارد کردید !؟

بعد میاید حرف از امنیت می زنید !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> یعنی شماها نام و نام خانوادگی رو کامل وارد کردید !؟
> 
> بعد میاید حرف از امنیت می زنید !؟
> 
> View attachment 219622




nemishe dorostesh kard alan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> are fekr konam
> 
> albate shomaha bebinin eyb nadare , vali rastesh ru bekhay man shakhsan mitarsam az een site .
> 
> @SOHEIL be jaan khodam naam va naam khanevadegi ham miad
> 
> chera alaki migi


Tars dari yani mitarsi eyne daneshmandaye hasteyi terroret konan? Natars unghad mohem nisti... Just kidding
Kharej az shukhi bayad movazeb bashi ke inja va forum haye irani hoviatet nashenakhte bemune.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@SOHEIL 

Man Beram yekam dars bekhunam.saat 10:30 11 miyam addet mikonam.jahanamo zarar.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> nemishe dorostesh kard alan ?



نترس ... فحش می ذارم هرکی فیسبوکت رو چک کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

WTF , soheil chera ban shod ?

@Serpentine ? @kollang @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> WTF , soheil chera ban shod ?
> 
> @Serpentine ? @kollang @rmi5


Raftim ro mokhe mod ha, fekr konam.

Agha man beyne saat 10:30 ta 11 random var to yeki as thread haye forum id mo midam.paye i?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAHED

haman10 said:


> WTF , soheil chera ban shod ?
> 
> @Serpentine ? @kollang @rmi5


 
soheil kie !?

add kon lamassab !!!

@soheilesy

shoma ID nazarid ...

man goroh dorost mikonam !

@rmi5



kollang said:


> Raftim ro mokhe mod ha, fekr konam.
> 
> Agha man beyne saat 10:30 ta 11 random var to yeki as thread haye forum id mo midam.paye i?


 
naaaaaaaaaaaaa

baba ... ID mano add kon ... ID ro nazar !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Raftim ro mokhe mod ha, fekr konam.
> 
> Agha man beyne saat 10:30 ta 11 random var to yeki as thread haye forum id mo midam.paye i?


lazem nist ,

man alan soheilo add mikonam , shoma ham soheilo add kon 

az soheil idito migiram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

haman10 said:


> lazem nist ,
> 
> man alan soheilo add mikonam , shoma ham soheilo add kon
> 
> az soheil idito migiram


 
chera pas add nakardi !?

moshak launch mikonid !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Agha haman ghabl az inke beram ye soal daram azat  axe khodete tu un tayyareh?



R0SC0SM0S said:


> chera pas add nakardi !?
> 
> moshak launch mikonid !?


Manam addet mikoanm saate 10 ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> @Ostad ham bad nist bedouneh.
> Ghaziyeh inja boud ke oun master troll e bakhsh e Turkey, tasim gereft ke ba technical assistance e yeki az member haye turkey, yek forum dorost bekoneh. Haalaa ettefaaghi ke oftaad in boud ke man be in agha goftam ke censorship dar turkey ghavi hast(ghaaleb e Iraniha in ra nemidounand, vali haghighat injaast ke system e amniyati ye turkey, daghighan yek chizi shabih e alman e sharghi hast, if you know what I mean), baraaye hamin behtar hast ke oun site tou khaarej az Turkey va tavassot e yeki az turk haye moghim e oroupaa be sabt bereseh va yek seri masaa'el e amniyati ra'aayat besheh. ammaa oun agha, ke kollan chiz e ziyaadi ham az siyaasat nemifahmeh va khodkhaah va bachcheh sefat hast, in harf e man ra ghaboul nakard. Ta inke ba'dan ba yeki az famil hashoun ke vakil hast, sohbat kard va oun behesh daghighan hamin harf haye man ra goft va ezaafeh kard ke chon mozou' e forum, siyaasi va nezaami hast, belaafaaseleh forum shenaasaayi misheh, va dar sourat e kouchek tarin harf bar zed e Erdogan ya hezb e hakem, oun ra kheyli sari' bazdasht mikonan va be zendan miferestan. Baraaye hamin ham oun tarsid va dar arz e kam tar az 24 saat, forum ra paak kard! Haalaa in vasat, webmaster ham yek account dorost kard va mikhaast ke ba tahdid va tatmi', in agha ra razi koneh ke forumesh ra bebandeh, chon in forum tou Turkey ham por binandeh hast, va kolli traffic va poul baraaye webmaster miyaareh! in agha ham ba webmaster ham hamzamaan sohbat kard, ta bebineh haalaa ke khodesh ham mikhaast forum ra delete bekoneh, chi mitouneh in vasat az webmaster ham begireh!!!
> PS. 2 ta nokteh jaaleb ham ezaafeh konam.
> 1. ageh admin e in site ham ba oun agha sohbat nemikard, baaz oun agha oun forum ra delete mikard.
> 2. oun agha, ke ta pish az in maajaraa ha bar zed e erdogan va ... tou in forum sohbat mikard, be nahvi tarsid ke hattaa tou in forum, shorou' kard be tarafdaari az regime e Turkey!!!


areh kamel tou jaryan boudam, fagat inkeh 6 saat baad az omadan webmaster va pishnahadesh forum basteh shod. ghatan ye moameleyi kardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> areh kamel tou jaryan boudam, fagat inkeh 6 saat baad az omadan webmaster va pishnahadesh forum basteh shod. ghatan ye moameleyi kardan.



Oun ke bale. vali oun agha mikhaast ke forum ra bebandeh(aslan ghabl az inke webmaster biyaad, oun agha be man message daad va goft ke mikhaad forum ra bebandeh), vali ba'desh ke webmaster oumad, yek moaameleh i ham ba oun kard. in ra ham man 100% midounam, vali inke che bede bestouni kardand ra nemidounam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL

I'm aware that Rmi5 is spreading lies about me.

I want to remind you.

- For Rmi first Turks were bad Iranians were good
- Then Turks were good and Iranians are bad...(he did the same thing that he is doing here now, i wish i could show you the private messages but Hakan deleted them all at the time when site malfuctioned and people could be able to login in someoe others accounts)
- Now Turks are bad, Iranians are good...and he is trying hard to cause tension between Turkish users and Iranian users. Let me remind this whole thing erupt when I qouted him when he said, he is half-Iranian.

And my quote was like this;

" Xenon, no comment".

Why I quoted him....because one year ago... Rmi was like "Farsis this, Farsis that, Farsis are racist, Farsis are backwards, etc..." "I'm Turk, I'm Azeri".... i mean why did he, changed his flag from Iran to Azerbaijan in the first place, do you remember ?

And he is a *proven liar.
*
**** This posts is solely but solely for Soheil...i don't mind what the rest of you think about me. (There are Iranian members i respect and i know they are not participating in this thing.... they know themselves)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> New ham khodesh midouneh. haalaa mikhaad bereh posht e sar e ma harf bezaneh, man naaraahat nemisham, vali yaadam ham nemireh


baradare aziz, aslan shoma azizan har kari ke doust darid va tashkis midid ke sahih hast anjam bedid, bande hamountor ke azadi bayan va afkar va raftar ra baraye khodam tarjih midam be hamoon tartib ham baray shoma hamoon azadiha ro ghaelam.
faghat ye nokte begam, oonam inke shoma azizan bayad bedoonid ke inja (in forum haye ejtemaee) hamoon promised land mouood hast, yani jaee ke rang, ghom, nezhad, melliat sen, ghodrat va servat manaaye khodesho az dast dade, ensan baraye residan be inja dar toole tarikh kheyli talash karde va zahmat keshide, va dar akhar ham be natijeye zahamat khodesh reside.
tooye inja tanha chizi ke melak bartari karbaran hast paybandi oonha be osool va mabani akhlaghi hast. va besyar mashoof hastam az inke dar in sarzamin mouood, be bad dahani, do rou ee, gheybat, do chehre boodan, va tohin be shakhsiat haye haghighi, aloode va mroof nistam.
pas motmaen bash ke bane poshte sare shoma gheybati nakarde va nemikonam.


----------



## rmi5

A General Comment to whom it may concern,
No offense to anyone, vali kasi ke hanouz fargh e donyaa ye armani va donyaa ye vaghe'i ra nafahmideh, aadam e mature-i nist. Na tou donyaa ye vaghe'i, na touye internet, hich marzi bar daashteh nashodeh.

Mostaghel az inke aadam ha che chiz hayi migand, dar amal 90% e shakhsiyat e ounha tou 8 saal e avval shekl gerefteh, va dar amal va be dour az sho'aar haye ghashangi ke hameh baladan va midan, marz haye mazhab, ghomiyat, jensiyat, va siyaasat tou zehn e tamaam e afraad, hattaa aadam haye jahan e avvali che berese be ghol e oun doust e daanaaye kollemoun be aadam haye jahaan e sevvomi, inghadr seft va mohkam hast ke zadan e harf hayi mesle donyaaye bedoun e marz, ... koudakaaneh hast. Adam ke sennesh baalaatar mireh, mifahmeh ke ghaziyeh oun tori ke aadam(makhsousan bourgeoisie ye tabagheh motevasset) tou ideal hash hast, nistesh, va aadam haye digeh, bar asaas e in marz ha amal mikonand, va na ideal haye ma. in marz ha ham baraaye hameh hast va jeddi ham hast.

va ammaa nokteh ye aakhar. Adam ageh ba zanesh dochaar e moshkel besheh, foghesh mireh va talaaghesh mideh, ammaa ageh ba pedar maadaresh moshkel daashteh basheh, nemitouneh ke begeh talaagheshoun midam va khalaas. Ghaziyeh ham vatani boudan va ham keshvari boudan hamin hast. Yek foreigner ra aadam mitouneh begeh ke be jahannam va digeh kaari be kaaresh nadaaram, vali afraad e yek mamlekat, mesle yek khaanevaadeh hastand ke che bekhaand va che nakhaand, at the end of the day, majbouran ke hamdigar ra tahammol konand va bepazirand. In ghaziyeh ye in doust e daanaa ye kollemoun ham, baraaye man ham chin chizi shodeh. Inke in comment ra ham neveshtam, baraaye hamin boud. I hope that ke na in agha va na member e digeh i, az comment e man sou' e barasht nakoneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> I'm aware that Rmi5 is spreading lies about me.
> 
> I want to remind you.
> 
> - For Rmi first Turks were bad Iranians were good
> - Then Turks were good and Iranians are bad...(he did the same thing that he is doing here now, i wish i could show you the private messages but Hakan deleted them all at the time when site malfuctioned and people could be able to login in someoe others accounts)
> - Now Turks are bad, Iranians are good...and he is trying hard to cause tension between Turkish users and Iranian users. Let me remind this whole thing erupt when I qouted him when he said, he is half-Iranian.
> 
> And my quote was like this;
> 
> " Xenon, no comment".
> 
> Why I quoted him....because one year ago... Rmi was like "Farsis this, Farsis that, Farsis are racist, Farsis are backwards, etc..." "I'm Turk, I'm Azeri".... i mean why did he, changed his flag from Iran to Azerbaijan in the first place, do you remember ?
> 
> And he is a *proven liar.
> *
> **** This posts is solely but solely for Soheil...i don't mind what the rest of you think about me. (There are Iranian members i respect and i know they are not participating in this thing.... they know themselves)


thanks brother
just take it easy many people are flase flags 
remember you represent your country and this is just a forum dont get too angry or dont misunderstand everyone because of just one bad post from someone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Irfan Baloch said:


> thanks brother
> just take it easy many people are flase flags
> remember you represent your country and this is just a forum dont get too angry or dont misunderstand everyone because of just one bad post from someone


Thanks, man. I agree with the most of your post. However i don't agree with; me, representing my country....i'm representing only myself....like the everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Irfan Baloch said:


> thanks brother
> just take it easy many people are flase flags
> remember you represent your country and this is just a forum dont get too angry or dont misunderstand everyone because of just one bad post from someone


We all know whats the deal between this forum and turkish members . 

no need to sugar coat it . @WebMaster knows , you also know (probably) .

why did you guys message the moderation team of Iranmilitaryforum.net to terminate their site ?

@Serpentine @kollang @rmi5 @Ostad @Daneshmand 

did you guys know the same thing wanted to happen to that forum too ? only this time the owners were not scared of shyte

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> A General Comment to whom it may concern,
> No offense to anyone, vali kasi ke hanouz fargh e donyaa ye armani va donyaa ye vaghe'i ra nafahmideh, aadam e mature-i nist. Na tou donyaa ye vaghe'i, na touye internet, hich marzi bar daashteh nashodeh.
> 
> Mostaghel az inke aadam ha che chiz hayi migand, dar amal 90% e shakhsiyat e ounha tou 8 saal e avval shekl gerefteh, va dar amal va be dour az sho'aar haye ghashangi ke hameh baladan va midan, marz haye mazhab, ghomiyat, jensiyat, va siyaasat tou zehn e tamaam e afraad, hattaa aadam haye jahan e avvali che berese be ghol e oun doust e daanaaye kollemoun be aadam haye jahaan e sevvomi, inghadr seft va mohkam hast ke zadan e harf hayi mesle donyaaye bedoun e marz, ... koudakaaneh hast. Adam ke sennesh baalaatar mireh, mifahmeh ke ghaziyeh oun tori ke aadam(makhsousan bourgeoisie ye tabagheh motevasset) tou ideal hash hast, nistesh, va aadam haye digeh, bar asaas e in marz ha amal mikonand, va na ideal haye ma. in marz ha ham baraaye hameh hast va jeddi ham hast.
> 
> va ammaa nokteh ye aakhar. Adam ageh ba zanesh dochaar e moshkel besheh, foghesh mireh va talaaghesh mideh, ammaa ageh ba pedar maadaresh moshkel daashteh basheh, nemitouneh ke begeh talaagheshoun midam va khalaas. Ghaziyeh ham vatani boudan va ham keshvari boudan hamin hast. Yek foreigner ra aadam mitouneh begeh ke be jahannam va digeh kaari be kaaresh nadaaram, vali afraad e yek mamlekat, mesle yek khaanevaadeh hastand ke che bekhaand va che nakhaand, at the end of the day, majbouran ke hamdigar ra tahammol konand va bepazirand. In ghaziyeh ye in doust e daanaa ye kollemoun ham, baraaye man ham chin chizi shodeh. Inke in comment ra ham neveshtam, baraaye hamin boud.


baradare man in che tarze ignore kardane? veleshoon kon.... mige man be hich shakhsiate haghighi ya mellati tohin nakardam.... in yaro ro bebinam baladi egnore koni.... vel kon.... in harfaro ma sad bar shenidim...javab nemikhad chon donbale javab nistan oonha aslan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Irfan Baloch said:


> thanks brother
> just take it easy many people are flase flags
> remember you represent your country and this is just a forum dont get too angry or dont misunderstand everyone because of just one bad post from someone


I will wait for your apologizing.



scythian500 said:


> baradare man in che tarze ignore kardane? veleshoon kon.... mige man be hich shakhsiate haghighi ya mellati tohin nakardam.... in yaro ro bebinam baladi egnore koni.... vel kon.... in harfaro ma sad bar shenidim...javab nemikhad chon donbale javab nistan oonha aslan



Harf e shoma dorost hast. Baraaye hamin man paragraph e akhar ra neveshtam ke kasi sou' e bardaasht nakoneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahnameh

haman10 said:


> We all know whats the deal between this forum and turkish members .
> 
> no need to sugar coat it . @WebMaster knows , you also know (probably) .
> 
> why did you guys message the moderation team of Iranmilitaryforum.net to terminate their site ?
> 
> @Serpentine @kollang @rmi5 @Ostad @Daneshmand
> 
> did you guys know the same thing wanted to happen to that forum too ? only this time the owners were not scared of shyte



Lol seriously? These jokers messaged owners of IMF?
man, this site is just a toilet troll hole, nothing serious about this site.
If they continue with this behaviour, expect some serious cyber attacks on this site. Just remember what some amateurs did to this site with his DDOS attack few weeks back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

haman10 said:


> We all know whats the deal between this forum and turkish members .
> 
> no need to sugar coat it . @WebMaster knows , you also know (probably) .
> 
> why did you guys message the moderation team of Iranmilitaryforum.net to terminate their site ?
> 
> @Serpentine @kollang @rmi5 @Ostad @Daneshmand
> 
> did you guys know the same thing wanted to happen to that forum too ? only this time the owners were not scared of shyte


please explain


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sinan said:


> Thanks, man. I agree with the most of your post. However i don't agree with; me, representing my country....i'm representing only myself....like the everyone else.


people look at your flag and then make judgements (good or bad)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Irfan Baloch said:


> people look at your flag and then make judgements (good or bad)


Yeah, you are right about that, it shouldn't be like that but.....


----------



## haman10

Shahnameh said:


> Lol seriously? These jokers messaged owners of IMF?
> man, this site is just a toilet troll hole, nothing serious about this site.
> If they continue with this behaviour, expect some serious cyber attacks on this site. Just remember what some amateurs did to this site with his DDOS attack few weeks back.


yeah lol .


Irfan Baloch said:


> please explain


Other forums had been forwarded by the moderation team of this site to terminate their sites .

you can ask pasdar from IMF.net about it yourself 

as a result , some people probably have certain immunities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAHED

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> I'm aware that Rmi5 is spreading lies about me.
> 
> I want to remind you.
> 
> - For Rmi first Turks were bad Iranians were good
> - Then Turks were good and Iranians are bad...(he did the same thing that he is doing here now, i wish i could show you the private messages but Hakan deleted them all at the time when site malfuctioned and people could be able to login in someoe others accounts)
> - Now Turks are bad, Iranians are good...and he is trying hard to cause tension between Turkish users and Iranian users. Let me remind this whole thing erupt when I qouted him when he said, he is half-Iranian.
> 
> And my quote was like this;
> 
> " Xenon, no comment".
> 
> Why I quoted him....because one year ago... Rmi was like "Farsis this, Farsis that, Farsis are racist, Farsis are backwards, etc..." "I'm Turk, I'm Azeri".... i mean why did he, changed his flag from Iran to Azerbaijan in the first place, do you remember ?
> 
> And he is a *proven liar.
> *
> **** This posts is solely but solely for Soheil...i don't mind what the rest of you think about me. (There are Iranian members i respect and i know they are not participating in this thing.... they know themselves)


 
What happened to the Turkish forum ?


----------



## -SINAN-

R0SC0SM0S said:


> What happened to the Turkish forum ?


Doesn't concern you...or anybody else....(only Ostad)


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> We all know whats the deal between this forum and turkish members .
> 
> no need to sugar coat it . @WebMaster knows , you also know (probably) .
> 
> why did you guys message the moderation team of Iranmilitaryforum.net to terminate their site ?
> 
> @Serpentine @kollang @rmi5 @Ostad @Daneshmand
> 
> did you guys know the same thing wanted to happen to that forum too ? only this time the owners were not scared of shyte



If true, then it is despicable. Rivalries should not mean shutting up the others. But I guess money is involved and when money is the issue then things deteriorate fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

R0SC0SM0S said:


> What happened to the Turkish forum ?


But i'm curious.....what is being told about the fate of that forum ?


----------



## Daneshmand

@scythian500 

Gheibat nakon, amoo. Pakistan jayee nist keh adam bekhad sarmayeh gozari koneh. Khod pakistania toosh sarmayeh gozari nemikonan. Dar hamsayegi Iran faghat torkie (qesmat qarbish) va dubai bedard investment mikhoran, on ham to chand saal akheer ozaa bad shodeh. Hata Malizy sad ta sharaf dareh beh hameh ina. 

@2800 

Doost aziz, in parchamo yeh ghalati kardim gozashtim beh onvane nemdad doosti va hamsayegi, ta alan sad dafe chobesham khordim. Ghablan to GHQ thread ham kardam va taghaza kardam keh vardaranesh vali nakardan, khodamam nemitoonam chonkeh system beh man ejazeh nemideh.

Beh har hal, kesi keh dar 21st century, makes his mind royee yeh parcham, bayad goft aafarin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> If true, then it is despicable. Rivalries should not mean shutting up the others. But I guess money is involved and when money is the issue then things deteriorate fast.


really really bad things happening behind the scenes apparently .

i am not sure if this is only about money .

fekr konam yek masaaleye melli hast , kheyli baeede ke dollat een keshvar ha dekhalat nadashte bashan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Lol at all those conspiracies flying around here.


----------



## Serpentine

@SOHEIL

Telegram ba shomare telefone dg? Fek nemikoni Kik behtar bashe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> really really bad things happening behind the scenes apparently .
> 
> i am not sure if this is only about money .
> 
> fekr konam yek masaaleye melli hast , kheyli baeede ke dollat een keshvar ha dekhalat nadashte bashan



Na baba. Yeh forume poor az yeh mosht joojeh keh hich gooneh arzeshe strategic nadareh. Inja pool matrahe. Poole moft. chand hezar dollar dar hafteh miareh, baraye in hazeran har kari bekonan. Albateh in faghat inja nista, hameye donya injoorieh. Rasme donyast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Telegram ba shomare telefone dg? Fek nemikoni Kik behtar bashe?


na shomare nist . soheil ban shode

ba name karbarie . harchi khodet bezari hamoon mishe naam karbarit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Daneshmand said:


> @scythian500
> 
> Gheibat nakon, amoo. Pakistan jayee nist keh adam bekhad sarmayeh gozari koneh. Khod pakistania toosh sarmayeh gozari nemikonan. Dar hamsayegi Iran faghat torkie (qesmat qarbish) va dubai bedard investment mikhoran, on ham to chand saal akheer ozaa bad shodeh. Hata Malizy sad ta sharaf dareh beh hameh ina.
> 
> @2800
> 
> Doost aziz, in parchamo yeh ghalati kardim gozashtim beh onvane nemdad doosti va hamsayegi, ta alan sad dafe chobesham khordim. Ghablan to GHQ thread ham kardam va taghaza kardam keh vardaranesh vali nakardan, khodamam nemitoonam chonkeh system beh man ejazeh nemideh.
> 
> Beh har hal, kesi keh dar 21st century, makes his mind royee yeh parcham, bayad goft aafarin.


pas man shomaro ba ye membere dige ke pak-iran hast parchamesh eshtebah gereftam...mibakhshi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Zereshk
> 
> poolam koja bood
> 
> @Daneshmand hamin emrooz yek gooshie pezeshki MDF amrikaee kharidam 300 toman
> 
> pool yokhdi  ketabham har mah bayad ye 100 tomani piade sham



Congrats! 

Man keh az hamoon aval faghat ba littman kar kardam. Beh nazar man, az hamoon aval bayad gooshi khob dashteh bashi makhsoosan dar marahel aval yadgiri. Because the sounds you are learning are new and the bad steths do not pick them up. It becomes difficult to learn later on even if you buy a good steth. Diaphragm e littman tunable hast va kheili hasaseh. 

Ageh pool masalast, to ham ba Soheil, yek forum bezan. Faghat mardomo tahdid nakon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> na shomare nist . soheil ban shode
> 
> ba name karbarie . harchi khodet bezari hamoon mishe naam karbarit



Alan check kardam. Shomare telefone. Contactaie gushim hame ezafe shodan. Ba gharibe ha bekham chat konam baiad shomare telefonesh to dashte basham.

Vali Kik intori nist. Az nazare privacy behtare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Man keh az hamoon aval faghat ba littman kar kardam. Beh nazar man, az hamoon aval bayad gooshi khob dashteh bashi makhsoosan dar marahel aval yadgiri. Because the sounds you are learning are new and the bad steths do not pick them up. It becomes difficult to learn later on even if you buy a good steth. Diaphragm e littman tunable hast va kheili hasaseh.


rastesh littman dige kheyli geroon bood . behem goftan dige lazem nist oun ghadra ham kharj koni

ama man khodam ke avalin bar az hamin gooshi MDF estefade kardam , vase avalin bar S1 va S2 ru shenidam !!!!

ta hala nashnide boodam b khoda !!! yek gooshi maskhare 60 tomani dashtam be esme KaWe , ke taze male alman ham bood 

ama aslan hasasiat nadasht .

ye chand saal dige littman cardiology 3 migiram age khoda bekhad 



Serpentine said:


> Alan check kardam. Shomare telefone. Contactaie gushim name ezafe shodan. Ba gharibe ham bekham chat konam baiad shomare telefonesh to dashte basham.
> 
> Vali Kik intori nist. Az nazare privacy behtare.


na baba man hamin alan ba kollang daram chat mikonam , shomarash ru ham nadaram 

kik ru ham age bache ha bekhan ba hamoon miaym


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> rastesh littman dige kheyli geroon bood . behem goftan dige lazem nist oun ghadra ham kharj koni
> 
> ama man khodam ke avalin bar az hamin gooshi MDF estefade kardam , vase avalin bar S1 va S2 ru shenidam !!!!
> 
> ta hala nashnide boodam b khoda !!! yek gooshi maskhare 60 tomani dashtam be esme KaWe , ke taze male alman ham bood
> 
> ama aslan hasasiat nadasht .
> 
> ye chand saal dige littman cardiology 3 migiram age khoda bekhad
> 
> 
> na baba man hamin alan ba kollang daram chat mikonam , shomarash ru ham nadaram
> 
> kik ru ham age bache ha bekhan ba hamoon miaym



Aha radife, yaftam. Khob ye grooh dorost konim. Man useram *Serpentine1* hast


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Aha radife, yaftam. Khob ye grooh dorost konim. Man useram *Serpentine1* hast


gorouh nemishe dorost kard , chon bayad shomare dasht 

motaesefane badish hamine 

doostan man ba kollang sohbat kardam , be nazare ma behtarin rah dorost kardan yek forum jadid hast

shoma chi salah mibinin ?

@rmi5 @Ostad @R0SC0SM0S @Serpentine @mohsen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine @haman10

Mesle inke nemishe grouh sakht bedune inke hamo be onvane contact save konim.pas fekr konam estefade az telegram montafiye.

@Serpentine @haman10

Mesle inke nemishe grouh sakht bedune inke hamo be onvane contact save konim.pas fekr konam estefade az telegram montafiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> gorouh nemishe dorost kard , chon bayad shomare dasht
> 
> motaesefane badish hamine
> 
> doostan man ba kollang sohbat kardam , be nazare ma behtarin rah dorost kardan yek forum jadid hast
> 
> shoma chi salah mibinin ?
> 
> @rmi5 @Ostad @R0SC0SM0S @Serpentine @mohsen


@haman10 soheil chera ban shoud.
ageh bekhaid man komaketoun mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> @haman10 soheil chera ban shoud.
> ageh bekhaid man komaketoun mikonam.


Dadash shoma to ye tahrime sade hamkari nemikoni...Hatman sinan ham modire bakhshe turkish mishe....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @haman10 soheil chera ban shoud.
> ageh bekhaid man komaketoun mikonam.


Nemidoonam vala 

hala say mikonim tooye yek barname ie ke shomare telephone nakhad yek gorouh besazim shoma ru ham davat mikonim 

dar mored joziatesh bahs konim ounja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> gorouh nemishe dorost kard , chon bayad shomare dasht
> 
> motaesefane badish hamine
> 
> doostan man ba kollang sohbat kardam , be nazare ma behtarin rah dorost kardan yek forum jadid hast
> 
> shoma chi salah mibinin ?
> 
> @rmi5 @Ostad @R0SC0SM0S @Serpentine @mohsen



Man haghighatesh kheyli movaafegh nistam, chon in kaar full-time zamaan mikhaad va ... ke man be shakhseh vaghtesh ra nadaaram. Be nazar e man, ageh yeki az in forum haye irani ke dar haal e hazer active hast, ghaboul koneh ke templatesh ra avaz bekoneh(yek template e khoub na mesle oun IMF), yek approach e baaz tari(yek tarafeh va jenaahi nabaasheh) dashteh basheh ... ma mitounim ounja move konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Man haghighatesh kheyli movaafegh nistam, chon in kaar full-time zamaan mikhaad va ... ke man be shakhseh vaghtesh ra nadaaram. Be nazar e man, ageh yeki az in forum haye irani ke dar haal e hazer active hast, ghaboul koneh ke templatesh ra avaz bekoneh(yek template e khoub na mesle oun IMF), yek approach e baaz tari(yek tarafeh va jenaahi nabaasheh) dashteh basheh ... ma mitounim ounja move konim.


bahsesh bood etefaghan 

ouna ghabul nemikonan moteasefane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bahsesh bood etefaghan
> 
> ouna ghabul nemikonan moteasefane



Khob oun moghe' be yeki niyaaz daarim ke betouneh vaght bezaareh va az kaar haye techniqui sar dar biyaareh. Ba'd hame mitounim oun aadam ra be onvaan e admin, support konim.

haalaa ki hazere ke pa pish bezaareh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Dadash shoma to ye tahrime sade hamkari nemikoni...Hatman sinan ham modire bakhshe turkish mishe....


@kollang man koja hamkari nakardam, man sare harfi ke zadam hastam.gheir az ineh.
man goftam komak mikonam(technically) inkeh ki modire kojast be man marbout nist. mazerat mikham ke pishnahadeh komak dadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Khob oun moghe' be yeki niyaaz daarim ke betouneh vaght bezaareh va az kaar haye techniqui sar dar biyaareh. Ba'd hame mitounim oun aadam ra be onvaan e admin, support konim.






Ostad said:


> @kollang man koja hamkari nakardam, man sare harfi ke zadam hastam.gheir az ineh.
> man goftam komak mikonam(technically) inkeh ki modire kojast be man marbout nist. mazerat mikham ke pishnahadeh komak dadam.


agha salavat befrestin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @kollang man koja hamkari nakardam, man sare harfi ke zadam hastam.gheir az ineh.
> man goftam komak mikonam(technically) inkeh ki modire kojast be man marbout nist. mazerat mikham ke pishnahadeh komak dadam.



Ghaziyeh mesle oun agha hast ke mire az rohanishoun miporse, "Agha, man ageh maah ramezoun, havaasam naboud va sobh sobhouneh khordam, ba'd havaasam naboud va zohr chelokabab khordam va tou hoz shena kardam va asr ba khanoumam bale, aayaa rouzeh ye man ghaboul hast?!!!" 
Begzarim ...
Kasi ke mored e niyaaz hast, baayad betouneh vaght bezaareh, vali shoma ke chand rouz digeh dobaareh barmigardi sarbazi, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> haalaa ki hazere ke pa pish bezaareh?


agha be nazaram hameye aza irani inja ya senior mod beshan ya admin 

moshkeli ke pish nemiad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

@haman10 finally back from the dead why were you SENT AWAY?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

IrbiS said:


> @haman10 finally back from the dead why were you SENT AWAY?


i was around , just couldn't post anything . 

how are you BTW ? is everything alright ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> Ghaziyeh mesle oun agha hast ke mire az rohanishoun miporse, "Agha, man ageh maah ramezoun, havaasam naboud va sobh sobhouneh khordam, ba'd havaasam naboud va zohr chelokabab khordam va tou hoz shena kardam va asr ba khanoumam bale, aayaa rouzeh ye man ghaboul hast?!!!"
> Begzarim ...
> Kasi ke mored e niyaaz hast, baayad betouneh vaght bezaareh, vali shoma ke chand rouz digeh dobaareh barmigardi sarbazi, ...


hala gaboul hast?
vagt chizie ke man nadaram in rouza. ama mitunam 0 ta 100 ro besazam ama dar moredeh matsleb man nemiresam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahnameh

Salam bacheha, migam, shoma mikhein forume khodeton ro dorost konin?

Be nazareh man, in forum ro bayad ba cyber attack az bein bebarim, Mesleh ddos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> agha be nazaram hameye aza irani inja ya senior mod beshan ya admin
> 
> moshkeli ke pish nemiad



Na, ounhaash moshkeli nist. Admin mohem hast ke betouneh kaar haye techniqui ra anjam bede, vali digeh baraaye moderation, va saakht e thread haye avvaliyeh, va invite kardan e mellat be forum e jadid, ra baayad baghiyeh ma ha anjam bedim. In summary, burden e kaar haye techniqui ba admin, baghiyeh kaar ha ba baghiyeh ke mitounand Senior mod ya mod beshand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> @kollang man koja hamkari nakardam, man sare harfi ke zadam hastam.gheir az ineh.
> man goftam komak mikonam(technically) inkeh ki modire kojast be man marbout nist. mazerat mikham ke pishnahadeh komak dadam.


Ostad, shoma adame khubi hasti.man az pishnehadet mamnunam vali be chand dalil, shoma gozine ye monasebi nisti.

@haman10
Ma yek ya chand nafaro mikhaim ke mesle ye shoghle pare vaght be in qaziye negah konan.va az nazare fanni qavi bashan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 @kollang @R0SC0SM0S @Ostad 

doostan lotfan hamin alan profile kik dorost konin . kamelan privacy reayat mishe va hich etelaat shakhsitoon vared nemishe

gorooh ham mishe dorost kard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Shahnameh said:


> Salam bacheha, migam, shoma mikhein forume khodeton ro dorost konin?
> 
> Be nazareh man, in forum ro bayad ba cyber attack az bein bebarim, Mesleh ddos.


shoma ham ke atishet tondeh! avval chaah ra bekan, ba'd ageh khaasti, menaareh ra bedozd!!!



haman10 said:


> @rmi5 @kollang @R0SC0SM0S @Ostad
> 
> doostan lotfan hamin alan profile kik dorost konin . kamelan privacy reayat mishe va hich etelaat shakhsitoon vared nemishe
> 
> gorooh ham mishe dorost kard


OK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahnameh

rmi5 said:


> shoma ham ke atishet tondeh! avval chaah ra bekan, ba'd ageh khaasti, menaareh ra bedozd!!!
> 
> 
> OK



Man manzouret ro nemifamham dadash, farsim kheili khoob nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

doostani ke az iran account dorost mikonan , bayad VPN dashte bashan vase gooshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

haman10 said:


> i was around , just couldn't post anything .
> 
> how are you BTW ? is everything alright ?




Khoob

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

IrbiS said:


> Khoob


alhamdulliah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> doostan man ba kollang sohbat kardam , be nazare ma behtarin rah dorost kardan yek forum jadid hast
> 
> shoma chi salah mibinin ?
> 
> @rmi5 @Ostad @R0SC0SM0S @Serpentine @mohsen


manzooret ye site jadide ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Shahnameh said:


> Man manzouret ro nemifamham dadash, farsim kheili khoob nist.


Nothing important, it was just an anecdote of farsi language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> manzooret ye site jadide ?


are dadash


----------



## Shahnameh

Becheha, in harfa chiye. adamha boodan ke raftan forum jadid dorost kardan, mesle oon yaroo aryan-b...ama heechi nashod. Migam, shoma, berin yeki peydah konin ke baladeh cyber attack bokoneh va pedareh in forum ro dar biyareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Ostad, shoma adame khubi hasti.man az pishnehadet mamnunam vali be chand dalil, shoma gozine ye monasebi nisti.
> 
> @haman10
> Ma yek ya chand nafaro mikhaim ke mesle ye shoghle pare vaght be in qaziye negah konan.va az nazare fanni qavi bashan.


motavajeham, mitunam dalil haro bedunam ? mamnounet misham begi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

haman10 said:


> alhamdulliah


Tashakkur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> are dadash


Man kik ra nasb kardam, haalaa chi kaar konam?


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> motavajeham, mitunam dalil haro bedunam ? mamnounet misham begi


1-Az nazare aksariyat peirovi nemikonid.fekr konam in faktore mohemiye to kare gruhi.va age kare gruhimun zaeef bashe shekast mikhorim.

2-beyne ma va turka ya bayad maro entekhab konid ya una ro.

3-sarbazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Man kik ra nasb kardam, haalaa chi kaar konam?


ID ru bede addet konam aziz 

@Ostad @Daneshmand shoma ha ham age shod nasb konid baw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> Haman ID?


shoma bayad ID bedi , akhe gorouhe bayad addet konam 

bache ha oumadan hame , shoma ham biayn dige

VPN bayad dashte bashi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

EXTREMELY interesting video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAHED

لا کیک

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> EXTREMELY interesting video


kapak joon nemiay kik ? 

bia hame account dorost kardim


----------



## SHAHED

لا وی بی ان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

R0SC0SM0S said:


> لا کیک


idito bede


----------



## SHAHED

haman10 said:


> idito bede


 
کیک آی دی من رو بلاک کرده


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> kapak joon nemiay kik ?
> 
> bia hame account dorost kardim


wtf is kik?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> wtf is kik?


mesle vibere , barnameye messaging

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> wtf is kik?


Are, mesle viber hast vali secure hast va laazem nist ke shomareh telephone be barnameh bedi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

LOL

Number of the Turkish Users in PDF | Page 15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Salam dustan shoma hanuz andar khame ye koocheyin.
Barname palringo group messenger ro nasb konin va bedune niaz be shomare tel baraye khodetun ye id besazin tu in barname emkane chate goruhi ham vojud dare.
Esme man tu unja bardia va esme groupi ke sakhtam salam pdf hast.
Vazheye "pdf" ro search konid mano peyda mikonid.

Khubie in barname ine ke besiar besiar sadast albate age kami bahash kar konid va hich chize ezafeyi ham az jomle vpn niaz nadare.

Montazeretunam


----------



## Aramagedon

@haman10

Salam agha haman che khub shod on shodi. Bia mano tu un grouhi ke goftam add kon.
Aaaaaaaaa where are u man?
Javab nemidi?! Khob nade!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Salam agha haman che khub shod on shodi. Bia mano tu un grouhi ke goftam add kon.
> Aaaaaaaaa where are u man?
> Javab nemidi?! Khob nade!


salam ok , hatman asri bargashtam khoone addet mikonam 

chera narahat mishi . man on naboodam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Dustan chera emruz hishki iranian section nist ???
Mahabad chi shode ?
Mahabad: Kurdish Rebellion Against Iranian Regime Continues


----------



## SherayPunjab

I have a question for Iranians.

When reading Iranian history, I see some famous personalities with the last name Khan. Are there Iranians with the last name Khan today. If not, then who were these people in history, were they Iranians? If yes, then why is it not a popular last name today?


----------



## Aramagedon

@rmi5 

Shoma tunesti diruz ba bacheha chat koni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Shoma tunesti diruz ba bacheha chat koni?


bale  vali emrouz hanouz kasi tou chat nayoumadeh.


----------



## Aramagedon

SherayPunjab said:


> I have a question for Iranians.
> 
> When reading Iranian history, I see some famous personalities with the last name Khan. Are there Iranians with the last name Khan today. If not, then who were these people in history, were they Iranians? If yes, then why is it not a popular last name today?


"Khan" is a last name that used in old days. It means "Sir" in persian. I think the reason that today this name do not use too much is because we don't have "Khans" "lords" or "sirs" who rule a part of city, a small or big town or a village. "Khan" used to calling a man who was headman.



rmi5 said:


> bale  vali emrouz hanouz kasi tou chat nayoumadeh.


Ba che barnameyi?



haman10 said:


> salam ok , hatman asri bargashtam khoone addet mikonam
> 
> chera narahat mishi . man on naboodam


Agha haman dadashe man shoma inja javab dadi manam fekr kardam onlini javab nemidi narahat shodam. Omidvaram eftekhare ino dashte basham bahat sobat konam

Israeli F-16I pilots get S-300 training opportunity | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SherayPunjab said:


> I have a question for Iranians.
> 
> When reading Iranian history, I see some famous personalities with the last name Khan. Are there Iranians with the last name Khan today. If not, then who were these people in history, were they Iranians? If yes, then why is it not a popular last name today?



Khan comes from a Mongol word and has changed its meanings from king to prince to ... in different time of history in different regions of the world.
The current using of word Khan in last names, refers to Qajar era. In that era, two terms was used. Khan and Kalantar. these words represent the persons who were governing different regions(As small as some neighborhoods of a city to big as a province), and depending whether they were chosen by local people or by government, they were called Khan and Kalantar. It was the tradition, specially in South of Iran.
Now, this term can be used to just give a man respect, as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SherayPunjab

2800 said:


> "Khan" is a last name that used in old days. It means "Sir" in persian. I think the reason that today this name do not use too much is because we don't have "Khans" "lords" or "sirs" who rule a part of city, a small or big town or a village. "Khan" used to calling a man who was headman.
> 
> 
> Ba che barnameyi?
> 
> 
> Agha haman dadashe man shoma inja javab dadi manam fekr kardam onlini javab nemidi narahat shodam. Omidvaram eftekhare ino dashte basham bahat sobat konam
> 
> Israeli F-16I pilots get S-300 training opportunity | Page 2




Was there ever a tribal or feudal society in Iran? How long ago was it, or did it never exist?


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Ba che barnameyi?


kik



SherayPunjab said:


> Was there ever a tribal or feudal society in Iran? How long ago was it, or did it never exist?


Yes, before the Reza Shah era, most people were living in tribes. But the concept of feudal in European meaning has never existed in most of the Middle East for many reasons, but if you mean small feudals, yes, they were mostly in rural areas, and sometimes in tribal areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> kik
> 
> 
> Yes, before the Reza Shah era, most people were living in tribes. But the concept of feudal in European meaning has never existed in the Middle East for many reasons, but if you mean small feudals, yes, they were mostly in rural areas, and sometimes in tribal areas.


Kik barnameye kheyli khubie faghat vpn mikhad tu Iran.
Esme gorouh chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SherayPunjab

rmi5 said:


> kik
> 
> 
> Yes, before the Reza Shah era, most people were living in tribes. But the concept of feudal in European meaning has never existed in most of the Middle East for many reasons, but if you mean small feudals, yes, they were mostly in rural areas, and sometimes in tribal areas.



We still have feudals in Pakistan today. They are known as land barons, but they control a lot of wealth with land accumulation. They have evolved to political dynasties in Pakistan today, so I was curious if there are wealthy and priveledged families like this in Iran as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Kik barnameye kheyli khubie faghat vpn mikhad tu Iran.
> Esme gorouh chie?


Ajaleh nakon! Sabr kon @haman10 biyaad, addet mikoneh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Ajaleh nakon! Sabr kon @haman10 biyaad, addet mikoneh


Bahat kare sakhsi daram chon kheyli vaghte commentato mikhunam. Ba kodum barname mituni chat koni?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SherayPunjab said:


> We still have feudals in Pakistan today. They are known as land barons, but they control a lot of wealth with land accumulation. They have evolved to political dynasties in Pakistan today, so I was curious if there are wealthy and priveledged families like this in Iran as well.


Yes, they were many of such families in past but now they are only in limited numbers. MohammadReza Shah removed most of these families under the plan called "White Revolution of the Shah and the Nation". It severely damaged Iranian agriculture sector as a side effect. Also, the oil money, specially from the past half of century, has made Government too powerful; hence most of the rich feudal families got weaker and weaker and mostly immigrated to USA and UK.



2800 said:


> Bahat kare sakhsi daram chon kheyli vaghte commentato mikhunam. Ba kodum barname mituni chat koni?


Go to the comment #22978.
BTW, avoid engaging in useless troll wars with Turkish members, and please delete your last post in Mahabad thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SherayPunjab

rmi5 said:


> Yes, they were many of such families in past but now they are only in limited numbers. MohammadReza Shah removed most of these families under the plan called "White Revolution of the Shah and the Nation". It severely damaged Iranian agriculture sector as a side effect. Also, the oil money, specially from the past half of century, has made Government too powerful; hence most of the rich feudal families got weaker and weaker and mostly immigrated to USA and UK.



Interesting. Many farmers from Pakistan are also migrating to the west due to land 'reforms' and taxation. The problem with our fuedal landlords is that they have already invested their money into other things such as cement production, factories, marble refinery and gem mining. So even If they are hit with land reforms, they break even if not make profit with their other ventures. They also mingle with political elite and get involved with politics making them untouchable. Most of them are in our current government today making the average Pakistani hopeless in ever trying to receive justice. 

I'm not sure If this situation happened in Iran, but I am very interested in reading about Reza Shah's white revolution now. Maybe you can point me in the right direction. For me it is a quagmire of paradoxes, but I want to understand how Reza Shah rid Iran of this corruption and nepotism. At the same time, I hear the Iranian Mulllahs are a touch better, but still involved in corruption and nepotism from Iranian ex pats. 

I find this discussion very interesting.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*A A400 has gone down in Spain 

Turkish media saying it was one of theirs 

İspanya'da askeri uçak yere çakıldı: En az üç ölü - Hürriyet Dünya*


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 dadash mamnun tou thread mahabad zahmatesho keshidi 

man bimarestan boodam bekhoda hamin alan bargashtam az biroon , aslan hosele jaro bahs nadaram 

ye postam gozashtam paakesh kardan

===========

@2800 agha idito bede yebar dige .

chi bood ? "PDF" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 dadash mamnun tou thread mahabad zahmatesho keshidi
> 
> man bimarestan boodam bekhoda hamin alan bargashtam az biroon , aslan hosele jaro bahs nadaram
> 
> ye postam gozashtam paakesh kardan
> 
> ===========
> 
> @2800 agha idito bede yebar dige .
> 
> chi bood ? "PDF" ?


Salaaaam,
Ide man tu kik "bardia2800" hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> Dustan chera emruz hishki iranian section nist ???
> Mahabad chi shode ?
> Mahabad: Kurdish Rebellion Against Iranian Regime Continues


هیچ چیز نشده یک نفر نتونسته زیپ شلوارش را بسته نگه داره یک دخترم برای اینکه بهش تجاوز نشود از یک چند طبقه پریده پایین و مرده . مردم هم عصبانی شدن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@haman10 

Pas chera add nakrdi?


----------



## haman10

JEskandari said:


> هیچ چیز نشده یک نفر نتونسته زیپ شلوارش را بسته نگه داره یک دخترم برای اینکه بهش تجاوز نشود از یک چند طبقه پریده پایین و مرده . مردم هم عصبانی شدن.


albate aval khial kardan ke mamoor etelaat boode taraf .

baad ke didan hamchin chizi naboode , zaye shodan . ma famil oun tarafa darim 

migoft ye 100 nafari hastan inja hey sareshoon mikhare vase een chiza , kollan donbal bahane an

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> albate aval khial kardan ke mamoor etelaat boode taraf .
> 
> baad ke didan hamchin chizi naboode , zaye shodan . ma famil oun tarafa darim
> 
> migoft ye 100 nafari hastan inja hey sareshoon mikhare vase een chiza , kollan donbal bahane an


Hala az in ghazie bebin un terrorista che chize bozorgi sakhtan !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Hala az in ghazie bebin un terrorista che chize bozorgi sakhtan !


bebin add shodi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> bebin add shodi ?


Na, shoma idt chie?

@haman10 

Agha haman ehtemalan vpn ro roshan nakardi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

doostan midoonestin too Iran ham alan film haye rooze hollywood ro dar cinema namayesh midan?? manam nemidoonestam!!
I never knew Iranian cinemas are showing latest holywood movies in Iran!!

Here is a Pardis e Cenemayee dar gholhak:

سینما پردیس قلهک



SherayPunjab said:


> I have a question for Iranians.
> 
> When reading Iranian history, I see some famous personalities with the last name Khan. Are there Iranians with the last name Khan today. If not, then who were these people in history, were they Iranians? If yes, then why is it not a popular last name today?


Khan (title) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In its part about the meaning of the word it says:
_According to the book Persian Inscriptions on Indian Monuments, the word khan has roots in Sanskrit and Persian and Sogdian language word khana or khanva meaning chief and khan in Persian means landlord and chief of town._

_Today in Iran as other members mentioned.... We don't use khan word as Iranian society is not a tribal or landlord community... In old times we used to use it for main landlords or local administrators of small areas.... but KHAN az a suffix to the name was only used by Monghuls in their main controlled areas like Iran, Russia, Central Asia, Afghanistan, mongolia and India... Although we had exceptions like Agha Khan Ghajar which I guess is just a name and not a title...

you can learn more here:
Khan (title) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_



2800 said:


> Dustan chera emruz hishki iranian section nist ???
> Mahabad chi shode ?
> Mahabad: Kurdish Rebellion Against Iranian Regime Continues



Hichi baba... harchi ke boode hanooz maloom nist va tahte bar rasie... vali inke Iraniha dar mahabad bian tazahorat bekhatere inke ye nafar mikhaste be ye dokhtar tajavoz kone.... hala che amniati bashe motajavez...che aslan motajavezi dar kar nabashe va faghat ye etefagh bashe.... che inke rabete dashtan zane va marde va khode hotel zang zade bashe be family dokhtare ke bian va dokhtare khaste az ye otagh bere ye otaghe dige ke lo nare ghaize...harchi boode... baraye man kheili ajibe ke mardom beran hotel ro atish bezanan va tazahorat ba in edea ke Iran bayad dast az tabeez bardare baram kheili ajibe...

agha ye nafar ye ghalati karde...bayad dastgir va mohakeme beshe... che rabti be tabeez dare? yani dolat dastoor dade boro tajavoz kon be zane!!?

hala agar be doshmani haye BBC, Al arabiyeh, Manoto1 tavajoh konid va ba,ad be mosahebeye namayandeye hezbe komole dar BBC be onvane karshenas!!! va davate mardom be inke in harkate democratic ro edame bedan va tamame shahr haye kurdii iran ro sholough konan va be atish bekeshan tavajoh konid...ghashang dastetoon miad ghazie chie....

In saudi ha dar al arabiyeh nemidoonam daran chikar mikonan... az har 2 khabar yeki raje be Irane va mikhan masalan began mardome sunni dar Iran bar zedde Iraniha shooridan... hamash dorough va albateh mokhatabane inha ham jozve ahmaghtarin gheshr haye donya hastand va bavar mikonanad....

Fekr konid 3 rooz pish ba,ad az inke parleman pakistan rad kard lashgar keshi be yaman ro.... saudi imam jama,ate makke ro ferestade be pakistan ta ba Taliban va efrati haye salafi oonja didar kone va az oonha bekhan baraye jolo giri az eshghal va naboodie make va madine bedaste shia haye yamani ye arteshi 100 hezar nafari az salafi ha dorost konan va bian be yaman hamle konan!!!! mardome sunni pakistani ro bayad mididid vaghti imam jomeye makke dorough barashoon sare ham mikard...chikar mikardan.... yaroo migoft... Iran va shia haye yaman mikhan bian makke va madine ro ba khak yeksan konan...va mardom takbir mifrestadan ke ma khoone shia ha ro mirizim....akharesh ham ghol dadan ye lashgare az terrorist haye salafi pakistani dorost konan ve beran be komake saudi ha....

2 masale ro khoob saudi azash estefade mikone.... 1- dollar baraye kharidane hame...az senegal begir!!! ta france va pakistani ha va baghie 2- dorough sare ham kardan ke harki be Saudi hamle kone be makke hamle karde!!! va doroughe bozorg tar ke shia ha mikhan makke va madine ro ba khak yeksan konan!!!!

khodayeesh ta vaghti ba hamchin mardome aghab moonde va bi aghlo shoori tarafim... in mantaghe rooye aramesh nemibine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

scythian500 said:


> doostan midoonestin too Iran ham alan film haye rooze hollywood ro dar cinema namayesh midan?? manam nemidoonestam!!
> I never knew Iranian cinemas are showing latest holywood movies in Iran!!
> 
> Here is a Pardis e Cenemayee dar gholhak:
> 
> سینما پردیس قلهک
> 
> 
> Khan (title) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In its part about the meaning of the word it says:
> _According to the book Persian Inscriptions on Indian Monuments, the word khan has roots in Sanskrit and Persian and Sogdian language word khana or khanva meaning chief and khan in Persian means landlord and chief of town._
> 
> _Today in Iran as other members mentioned.... We don't use khan word as Iranian society is not a tribal or landlord community... In old times we used to use it for main landlords or local administrators of small areas.... but KHAN az a suffix to the name was only used by Monghuls in their main controlled areas like Iran, Russia, Central Asia, Afghanistan, mongolia and India... Although we had exceptions like Agha Khan Ghajar which I guess is just a name and not a title...
> 
> you can learn more here:
> Khan (title) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_
> 
> 
> 
> Hichi baba... harchi ke boode hanooz maloom nist va tahte bar rasie... vali inke Iraniha dar mahabad bian tazahorat bekhatere inke ye nafar mikhaste be ye dokhtar tajavoz kone.... hala che amniati bashe motajavez...che aslan motajavezi dar kar nabashe va faghat ye etefagh bashe.... che inke rabete dashtan zane va marde va khode hotel zang zade bashe be family dokhtare ke bian va dokhtare khaste az ye otagh bere ye otaghe dige ke lo nare ghaize...harchi boode... baraye man kheili ajibe ke mardom beran hotel ro atish bezanan va tazahorat ba in edea ke Iran bayad dast az tabeez bardare baram kheili ajibe...
> 
> agha ye nafar ye ghalati karde...bayad dastgir va mohakeme beshe... che rabti be tabeez dare? yani dolat dastoor dade boro tajavoz kon be zane!!?
> 
> hala agar be doshmani haye BBC, Al arabiyeh, Manoto1 tavajoh konid va ba,ad be mosahebeye namayandeye hezbe komole dar BBC be onvane karshenas!!! va davate mardom be inke in harkate democratic ro edame bedan va tamame shahr haye kurdii iran ro sholough konan va be atish bekeshan tavajoh konid...ghashang dastetoon miad ghazie chie....
> 
> In saudi ha dar al arabiyeh nemidoonam daran chikar mikonan... az har 2 khabar yeki raje be Irane va mikhan masalan began mardome sunni dar Iran bar zedde Iraniha shooridan... hamash dorough va albateh mokhatabane inha ham jozve ahmaghtarin gheshr haye donya hastand va bavar mikonanad....
> 
> Fekr konid 3 rooz pish ba,ad az inke parleman pakistan rad kard lashgar keshi be yaman ro.... saudi imam jama,ate makke ro ferestade be pakistan ta ba Taliban va efrati haye salafi oonja didar kone va az oonha bekhan baraye jolo giri az eshghal va naboodie make va madine bedaste shia haye yamani ye arteshi 100 hezar nafari az salafi ha dorost konan va bian be yaman hamle konan!!!! mardome sunni pakistani ro bayad mididid vaghti imam jomeye makke dorough barashoon sare ham mikard...chikar mikardan.... yaroo migoft... Iran va shia haye yaman mikhan bian makke va madine ro ba khak yeksan konan...va mardom takbir mifrestadan ke ma khoone shia ha ro mirizim....akharesh ham ghol dadan ye lashgare az terrorist haye salafi pakistani dorost konan ve beran be komake saudi ha....
> 
> 2 masale ro khoob saudi azash estefade mikone.... 1- dollar baraye kharidane hame...az senegal begir!!! ta france va pakistani ha va baghie 2- dorough sare ham kardan ke harki be Saudi hamle kone be makke hamle karde!!! va doroughe bozorg tar ke shia ha mikhan makke va madine ro ba khak yeksan konan!!!!
> 
> khodayeesh ta vaghti ba hamchin mardome aghab moonde va bi aghlo shoori tarafim... in mantaghe rooye aramesh nemibine


Half the movie will be censored so whatès the pointÉ 
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> doostan midoonestin too Iran ham alan film haye rooze hollywood ro dar cinema namayesh midan?? manam nemidoonestam!!
> I never knew Iranian cinemas are showing latest holywood movies in Iran!!
> 
> Here is a Pardis e Cenemayee dar gholhak:
> 
> سینما پردیس قلهک
> 
> 
> Khan (title) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In its part about the meaning of the word it says:
> _According to the book Persian Inscriptions on Indian Monuments, the word khan has roots in Sanskrit and Persian and Sogdian language word khana or khanva meaning chief and khan in Persian means landlord and chief of town._
> 
> _Today in Iran as other members mentioned.... We don't use khan word as Iranian society is not a tribal or landlord community... In old times we used to use it for main landlords or local administrators of small areas.... but KHAN az a suffix to the name was only used by Monghuls in their main controlled areas like Iran, Russia, Central Asia, Afghanistan, mongolia and India... Although we had exceptions like Agha Khan Ghajar which I guess is just a name and not a title...
> 
> you can learn more here:
> Khan (title) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_
> 
> 
> 
> Hichi baba... harchi ke boode hanooz maloom nist va tahte bar rasie... vali inke Iraniha dar mahabad bian tazahorat bekhatere inke ye nafar mikhaste be ye dokhtar tajavoz kone.... hala che amniati bashe motajavez...che aslan motajavezi dar kar nabashe va faghat ye etefagh bashe.... che inke rabete dashtan zane va marde va khode hotel zang zade bashe be family dokhtare ke bian va dokhtare khaste az ye otagh bere ye otaghe dige ke lo nare ghaize...harchi boode... baraye man kheili ajibe ke mardom beran hotel ro atish bezanan va tazahorat ba in edea ke Iran bayad dast az tabeez bardare baram kheili ajibe...
> 
> agha ye nafar ye ghalati karde...bayad dastgir va mohakeme beshe... che rabti be tabeez dare? yani dolat dastoor dade boro tajavoz kon be zane!!?
> 
> hala agar be doshmani haye BBC, Al arabiyeh, Manoto1 tavajoh konid va ba,ad be mosahebeye namayandeye hezbe komole dar BBC be onvane karshenas!!! va davate mardom be inke in harkate democratic ro edame bedan va tamame shahr haye kurdii iran ro sholough konan va be atish bekeshan tavajoh konid...ghashang dastetoon miad ghazie chie....
> 
> In saudi ha dar al arabiyeh nemidoonam daran chikar mikonan... az har 2 khabar yeki raje be Irane va mikhan masalan began mardome sunni dar Iran bar zedde Iraniha shooridan... hamash dorough va albateh mokhatabane inha ham jozve ahmaghtarin gheshr haye donya hastand va bavar mikonanad....
> 
> Fekr konid 3 rooz pish ba,ad az inke parleman pakistan rad kard lashgar keshi be yaman ro.... saudi imam jama,ate makke ro ferestade be pakistan ta ba Taliban va efrati haye salafi oonja didar kone va az oonha bekhan baraye jolo giri az eshghal va naboodie make va madine bedaste shia haye yamani ye arteshi 100 hezar nafari az salafi ha dorost konan va bian be yaman hamle konan!!!! mardome sunni pakistani ro bayad mididid vaghti imam jomeye makke dorough barashoon sare ham mikard...chikar mikardan.... yaroo migoft... Iran va shia haye yaman mikhan bian makke va madine ro ba khak yeksan konan...va mardom takbir mifrestadan ke ma khoone shia ha ro mirizim....akharesh ham ghol dadan ye lashgare az terrorist haye salafi pakistani dorost konan ve beran be komake saudi ha....
> 
> 2 masale ro khoob saudi azash estefade mikone.... 1- dollar baraye kharidane hame...az senegal begir!!! ta france va pakistani ha va baghie 2- dorough sare ham kardan ke harki be Saudi hamle kone be makke hamle karde!!! va doroughe bozorg tar ke shia ha mikhan makke va madine ro ba khak yeksan konan!!!!
> 
> khodayeesh ta vaghti ba hamchin mardome aghab moonde va bi aghlo shoori tarafim... in mantaghe rooye aramesh nemibine


Vaghan harum zade tar az in arabestn tu tule tarikh vojud nadashte. Keshvare ma kollan ajibe dalilesham ine ke 10 ha canale mahvareyi sobh va shab daran bar zede regime kos sher migan, 100 ha site zede jomhuri eslami va fergheyi ghomi vojud dare va..... Ina ro hame ro west dare kharj mikone vagar na asheghe cheshm va abruye mardome iran nist. West mikgad iran ro ham mesle afghanistan va iraq nabud kone. In 10 ha canal va 100 ha site zede irani baes shode ta hatta age ye tajavoz be ye dokhtar jayi anjem beshe mardom bian bar zede regime tazahorat konan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

2800 said:


> Vaghan harum zade tar az in arabestn tu tule tarikh vojud nadashte. Keshvare ma kollan ajibe dalilesham ine ke 10 ha canale mahvareyi sobh va shab daran bar zede regime kos sher migan, 100 ha site zede jomhuri eslami va fergheyi ghomi vojud dare va..... Ina ro hame ro west dare kharj mikone vagar na asheghe cheshm va abruye mardome iran nist. West mikgad iran ro ham mesle afghanistan va iraq nabud kone. In 10 ha canal va 100 ha site zede irani baes shode ta hatta age ye tajavoz be ye dokhtar jayi anjem beshe mardom bian bar zede regime tazahorat konan.


Vase kososher gooi kilooi pool migiri ya kalamei?

Gharb mikhad Irano nabood kone? Iran ke zire daste jomhoori eslami shode yeki az faghir tarin va be dard nakhor tarin keshvaraye donya. Faghir, bi pool, bi masraf, bi farhang. Ye dictatorie efratgar ke ba zoore choob keshvaro dare beham negah midare. 

Hame ya daran az Iran farar mikonan, ya to fekre fararan. Har cheghadam arabestaniyaye malakh khor haroom zade bashan, hade aghal mardome keshvaresh to refahan. Ye hade aghali vojood dare. 

Hade aghale akhoondistane to chie?


----------



## Aramagedon

Abii said:


> Vase kososher gooi kilooi pool migiri ya kalamei?
> 
> Gharb mikhad Irano nabood kone? Iran ke zire daste jomhoori eslami shode yeki az faghir tarin va be dard nakhor tarin keshvaraye donya. Faghir, bi pool, bi masraf, bi farhang. Ye dictatorie efratgar ke ba zoore choob keshvaro dare beham negah midare.
> 
> Hame ya daran az Iran farar mikonan, ya to fekre fararan. Har cheghadam arabestaniyaye malakh khor haroom zade bashan, hade aghal mardome keshvaresh to refahan. Ye hade aghali vojood dare.
> 
> Hade aghale akhoondistane to chie?


West mikhad irano mesle afghanistan va iraq nabud kone vase hamin dare az 100 ha site va shabkeye zede regime va ghomi ghabileyi poshtibani mikone. Baghie chizayi ham ke neveshti nakhundam va arzeshe khundan nadare. Ye chizaye typically hast ke shoma ha ke unvare ab hastid migid. Iran be ga rafte Iran nabud shode be khatere jomhuri eslami ... Whatever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> aba Russia ham age tahrim baashe nemitone ye tank besaaze !!! 80% sakht afzaare electronici o computerish az gharb miad in tank !!
> 
> oon vaght ye ede fan boye Irooni fek mikonan tahrim baashim mitoonim qaher az khodemoon dar vakonim . taaze qaher tank nist ! jangande nasle 5e !!!
> 
> man ke 90% migam qaheri vojod nakhahad daasht oon 10% ham age saakhte beshe motmaenam hich arzeshi nadareo dar hade yek ghaayeghe parandast ba sor ati kamtar az sowt ke 1 doone motore f-5 gozaashtand roosh .


rahi jan azizam khodetam migi "fan boys", they literally lack the ability of thinking.
ye mooshak ro ham ke bekhay besazi ye haste pardazeshgar dare ke toosh tedad ziadi chip haye electronici military grade dare, ke tooye koll khavar miane ham hichkas nemitoone yekisho besaze, tooye iran ham ye sanaye electronic bood ye chand vaght ye mosht transistor(lol male daheye 50 miladi) mizad oonam tatil shod raft. bad ye mosht ensan kam kherad ke ta hala 15 saniye fekr mofid tooye zendegishoon nadashtan, mian inja dam az ma ino sakhtim oono sakhtim mizanan, indigenous my a... 
rahi jan kam kheradi koolak mikone koolak

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Turkish police have detained five Syrians in a group that attempted to stage a protest at Istanbul’s iconic Taksim Square to commemorate the death of an Iranian Kurdish woman.


Khosrawani’s death has also sparked unrest in the KRG, as police used tear gas to remove hundreds of protesters in Erbil, after they torched a hotel on May 7.

Turkish police detain five Syrians while staging Taksim protest for Iranian woman - RIGHTS
Taksim'de Kürtlerin Düzenlediği Ferinaz Eylemine Polis Müdahalesi


----------



## scythian500

Abii said:


> Vase kososher gooi kilooi pool migiri ya kalamei?
> 
> Gharb mikhad Irano nabood kone? Iran ke zire daste jomhoori eslami shode yeki az faghir tarin va be dard nakhor tarin keshvaraye donya. Faghir, bi pool, bi masraf, bi farhang. Ye dictatorie efratgar ke ba zoore choob keshvaro dare beham negah midare.
> 
> Hame ya daran az Iran farar mikonan, ya to fekre fararan. Har cheghadam arabestaniyaye malakh khor haroom zade bashan, hade aghal mardome keshvaresh to refahan. Ye hade aghali vojood dare.
> 
> Hade aghale akhoondistane to chie?


jomhouri eslami ba hameye ma,ayebesh sharaf keshvarame va man motaghedam rahe dorost baraye Irani behtar va ayandeye derakhshan hamine ke alan hast... bemanad ke shah ham ba hameye sadegish khadamate khoobi be iran karde... vali man charchoobe irane konooni va nahveye amalesh ro dorost va kheili hooshmandane midoonam....navaghes ziad dare systeme feli ke mirase 100 sal gozashte hast va ye rooze hal nemishe... man be shakhse be onvane ye Irani faghat bebakhshid ZER nemizanam.... ye kari mikonam be nobeye khodam.... man khodam...doostane nazdikam...va family darim be nobeye khodemoon talash mikonim navaghes bar taraf beshe va ayandeye behtari dashte bashim.... 

Moshkele Iran ham vatanane angali hastand ke nemoonash ro zekr mikonam dar zir:
- ye sim bargh endakhte roo sime barghe khiaboon, midozde mige poole imame va poole naftame va zendegish az rahe nozoul giri migzare
- too taxi mishini yaroo ba savade sikl mige har bi liaghati va bi orzegi va tanbali ke az mardom sar mizane taghsire akhoundast!! va khodesh ro negah koni... rah nama nemizane... be mardom rah nemide...beine lane ranandegi nemikone... va be tavarom ba afzayeshe alaki gheimate service va kalahashoon daman mizanan....
- kasani ke ba vojoudi ke midoonan dallali sekke, arz cheghadr zarbe mizane be eghtesade keshvar va tak tak hamvatanamoon, baz zemne enteghad va ghor ghor haye tamoon nashodani... vaghti forsat pish biad nafare avale ke ba shaye,e dorost kardan bekhatere chand million arzi ke dare be eghtesad zarbe mizane...
- Kasani ke ba vojoudi ke million ha dollar kharjeshoon shode dar Iran ta lisance va foghe lisance gereftan hala ke vaghte komake be keshvar va adaye dein mishe...donbale farar be canada va emrica hastand... cheghadr khod khah va bi farhangan in joor adama (hesabe ham vatanayee ke miran dars mikhoonan kharej bar migardan ye goosheye kare keshvar ro migiran jodast va dasteshoon ro man miboosam)
- Kasani ke ba kose sher goftan ham vatanani ke kare san,ati ya sherkate no avarane zadan ro delsard mikonan ke vel kon in kara ro ke pool too dallalie!!
- Kasani ke hamash migan in kare gharbiha khoobe va ma badim, ba,ad khodeshoon bish az hame hamoon kar ro mikonan...
- mesle doosti ke rafte canada be tazegi va mige ajab nazmi daran too ranandegi va tareefe bi payan az in kar vali vaghti too Irane mesle vahshi ha ranandegi mikone...
- Mesle doostani ke fekr mikonan farhange 7000 sale Iraniha ba dine ghalebe feli shoon tanaghoz dare va az oon vare boom mioftan... baba to ke inghadr ba houshi... khoobihaye farhange hakhamaneshi ro ba khoobi haye mazhabet gereh bezan... age ba farhangi...
- kasani ke har ghalati gharbiha mikonan ro koor koorane taghlid mikonan va fekr mikonan roshan fekr shodan!!! kollan dar donya be kasi ba farhang migan ke farhange ghani va zibaye khodesho hefz kone va behesh bebale va agar khorafeyee mibine tarkesh kone va khoobi az digar farhanga mibine jazbesh kone...
- Kasani ke hanooz dar gharne 21 bedonbale jodayee bar asase ghomyat hastand.... baba hamoon keshvarhaye gharbi migan jame,eye chand nezhadi ye jame,eye motaraghie...chetor mirese be Iran yeho... joda shodan az keshvar mishe ba farhangi!!!

Hich keshvari dorost nemishe magar inke UNIT haye koochakesh yani AFRAD va ba,adesh FAMILIES be shakhse khodeshoon ro eslah konan....man be shakhse...be hamrahe doro baryamoon ke chand dah nafari mishim alan bish az yek dahe hast ke gharar gozashtim aval khodemoon ro dorost konim....
jaleb injast ma az vaghti beine line ranandegi mikonim...rahnama mizanim... be aber forsate obour midim...tamame mahaleye ma ham daran hamin karo mikonan.... in neshoon mide rahesh hamine

man baraye kasani ke joz ghor ghor kari balad nistand va khodeshoon hich ghadami baraye roshde keshvareshoon bar nemidaran be andazeye ye hamburger ehteram ghael nistam tahe delam...harchand ahle khoshoonat ham nistam va kheili khoshhal misham vaghti mibinam injoor adama az Iran mohajerat mikonan be khatere khod khahie mahz... ina nabashan mesle virusi ke anti biotic mikoshe va mosri hastand baraye Iran behtare...

man moondam in adama chetor koochiktarin ghadami ro ke baraye keshvareshoon...mardomeshoon...doostaneshoon...khoonevadehashoon dar Iran bar nemidaran chetor hazeran 100 barabar oon ro ba hegharat baraye gharbiha bokonan.... vaghean liyaghate shoma ha hamine... be hamoonja ta,alogh darid... nokar sefatid va chon nokar sefatid nemitoonid hatta tasavore inke ye rooz khodetoon ARBAB beshid ro dashte bashid....

ghor ghor kardane kasani mesle shoma hamoonghadr motabar va credible hast baraye Iran va Iraniha ke ghor ghor ye Arabe biaban gard dar morede Iran dar shabake haye TV shoon.... bechasb be hamoon abad kardane gharb va keshvare jadidetoon...shoma ro che be Iran va Iraniha...



2800 said:


> Vaghan harum zade tar az in arabestn tu tule tarikh vojud nadashte. Keshvare ma kollan ajibe dalilesham ine ke 10 ha canale mahvareyi sobh va shab daran bar zede regime kos sher migan, 100 ha site zede jomhuri eslami va fergheyi ghomi vojud dare va..... Ina ro hame ro west dare kharj mikone vagar na asheghe cheshm va abruye mardome iran nist. West mikgad iran ro ham mesle afghanistan va iraq nabud kone. In 10 ha canal va 100 ha site zede irani baes shode ta hatta age ye tajavoz be ye dokhtar jayi anjem beshe mardom bian bar zede regime tazahorat konan.


dooste man in hayee ke too list ignore hastand ro ke mishnasi?



Abii said:


> Half the movie will be censored so whatès the pointÉ
> lol


man bekhatere 2 ta labi ke migiran nemiram film bebinam be shakhse... kasi ke mikhad sex bebine bere film porno begire malatesh bishtare!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Mage faghad sahnehaye atefiye ke hazf mishe? Kehereft, 1000 ta dalile mokhtalef daran vase sansoor. Filme 130 deyeghei mishe 90 deyeghe.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

So a while back I posted the new 2015 World Happiness Report. I was looking at it again to compare Middle Eastern countries vs the rest of the world. Noticed Israel's ranking. While you savages are tearing each other to pieces and screaming death to this and that, they actually seem like a pretty happy bunch. Full report and rankings can be found here:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/article24073928.ece/BINARY/World+Happiness+Report.pdf



> On a scale running from 0 to 10, people in over 150 countries, surveyed by Gallup over the period 2010-12, reveal a population-weighted average score of 5.1 (out of 10). *Six key variables explain three-quarters of the variation in annual national average scores over time and among countries. These six factors include: real GDP per capita, healthy life expectancy, having someone to count on, perceived freedom to make life choices, freedom from corruption, and generosity.*



1) Switzerland
5) Canada
11) Israel
68) Russia
77) Turkey
81) Pakistan
116) Iran

@scythian500 hala beshin ye kilometr kososher type kon. Facts matter more than kososher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Abii said:


> Mage faghad sahnehaye atefiye ke hazf mishe? Kehereft, 1000 ta dalile mokhtalef daran vase sansoor. Filme 130 deyeghei mishe 90 deyeghe.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So a while back I posted the new 2015 World Happiness Report. I was looking at it again to compare Middle Eastern countries vs the rest of the world. Noticed Israel's ranking. While you savages are tearing each other to pieces and screaming death to this and that, they actually seem like a pretty happy bunch. Full report and rankings can be found here:
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/article24073928.ece/BINARY/World Happiness Report.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Switzerland
> 5) Canada
> 11) Israel
> 68) Russia
> 77) Turkey
> 81) Pakistan
> 116) Iran
> 
> @scythian500 hala beshin ye kilometr kososher type kon. Facts matter more than kososher.


ok to khoobi civilized va man savage ke baraye pishrafte keshvaram talash mikonam badam!!!,,,, in source va marakeze ranking ham be darde khodet mikhore... mesle in mimoone ke dar Israel ye source biad bege Iran avale va Israel akhar!!! zemnan to ham rafti too liste ignore... hala vase khodet oghde goshayee kon ta delet mikhad... man tosife amsale to ro neveshtam agar khoonde bashi...

inam sourcaye digeyee ke hast ke albate hamash be nazare man kos va shere mesle sourcaye khodet: madare man ba ziarat va roze khoshbakht tarin ensane rooye zamine... hala harchi mikhan began baghie.... to ham rafti too liste oon kasani ke ghablan goftam pas zahmat nakesh bi hoode...man talashamo baraye roshde keshvaram mikonam to ham be nokarit bepardaz baraye civilzed ha!!! civilized my ASH!!! hala ye mosht haroom zadeh, gay va lesbian bi din va heyvan sefatr baraye ma shodan civilized!!! agar in tarze zendegi civilized hast man tarjih midam ta abad savage baghi bemoonam!! civilized??!! khandidim va keif bordim..hehehe

*کشورهای اروپایی*

سوئیس ۸۰ امتیاز در جدول کشورهای خوشبخت جهان به دست آورده است و لوکزامبورگ و آلمان و اتریش به ترتیب ۷۸، ۷۷ و ۷۵ امتیاز کسب کرده‌اند. کشورهای یادشده را می‌توان کشورهای ثروتمند اروپا دانست.

مقام کشورهای ثروتمند اروپا در حالی است که کشورهایی با بنیه مالی ضعیف‌تر در همین قاره پس از این کشورها قرار گرفته‌اند؛ مثلا پرتغال ۷۲ امتیاز، ایتالیا ۷۰ امتیاز و یونان ۶۷ امتیاز را در جدول کشورهای خوشبخت جهان به دست آورده‌اند.
*
ایران با 61 امتیاز در رده 106 قرار دارد و تقریبا در رده کشورهایی مانند مجارستان و جمهوری چک قرار دارد.

در ته جدول کشورهای خوشبخت جهان اوکراین، صربستان و ترکیه با ۵۶، ۵۴ و ۵۴ امتیاز قرار دارند. در این کشورها احساس خوشبختی در شهروندان بسیار *کم ارزیابی شده است.

منبع: گالوپ

در روز جهانی خوشبختی اعلام شد؛ خوشبخت ترین مردم جهان کجا زندگی می کنند و جایگاه ایران کجاست؟

در سی و هشمتین گزارش سالانه شرکت بین المللی WIN/Gallup، از ۶۴ هزار نفر در ۶۵ کشور دنیا نظرخواهی شده است. مردم اروپای غربی، ناامیدترین مردم دنیا هستند.
ناامیدترین،خوشحال ترین و خوشبین ترین مردم دنیا
ناامیدترین مردم دنیا در پایان سال 2014 - تی نیوز
به گزارش گروه اقتصاد بين الملل فارس يكي از موضوعاتي كه سازمان ملل در گزارش توسعه انساني خود به بررسي آن پرداخته است ميزان رفاه و رضايت و خشنودي فردي در هر كشور است. آماري كه اين گزارش در مورد ايران ارائه كرده است نشان دهنده سطح مطلوب رفاه و رضايتمندي فردي از زندگي در ميان مردم ايران است. اين گزارش كه بر پايه آمار سال هاي 2006 تا 2009 تهيه شده است نمره ايران از نظر شاخص رضايت از زندگي را 5.6 اعلام كرده است. اين شاخص ارقامي از 0 تا 10 را دربرمي گيرد كه هر چه اين رقم بيشتر باشد دلالت بر رضايت بيشتر از زندگي دارد. بالاترين نمره به دانمارك اختصاص دارد كه در جايگاه نخست جهان از نظر رضايت شهروندان خود از زندگي قرار گرفته است. اين كشور نمره 8.2 را به دست آورده است. نروژ نيز با نمره 8.1 در جايگاه دوم قرار گرفته است. بر اساس گزارش فارس ايران در ميان 194 كشور دنيا از نظر ميزان رضايت شهروندان رتبه 84 را به دست آورده و نمره ايران از اين نظر 5.6 اعلام شده است. گزارش توسعه انساني سازمان ملل سطح رضايتمندي زنان ايران از زندگي نسبت به متوسط اين رقم در سطح كلي ايران را بيشتر دانسته و نمره ايران در شاخص رضايتمندي زنان را 5.8 اعلام كرده است. همچنين از كل افرادي در ايران كه داراي شغل هستند 71 درصد از شغل خود ابراز رضايت كرده اند، 82 درصد ايراني ها از وضعيت سلامتي خود ابراز رضايت كرده اند. بيشتر مردم ايران زندگي هدفمندي دارند. بر اساس آمارهاي سازمان ملل 87 درصد مردم ايران گفته اند داراي يك زندگي هدفمند هستند، و 81 درصد هم گفته اند با احترام با آن ها رفتار مي شود.ميزان هدفمندي زندگي و برخورداري از احترام اجتماعي در ميان مردان و زنان يكسان است. اين گزارش مي افزايد 62 درصد مردم ايران تحت پوشش شبكه هاي حمايت اجتماعي قرار دارند و زنان از حمايت بيشتري از اين شبكه ها برخوردارند(65 درصد). از نظر شاخص تجارب منفي نيز ايران نمره 32 را كسب كرده است.

zemnan update tarin liste marboot be refah HDI index ke Iran dar in list hanooz ba hameye tahrim ha dar NIMEYE BALAYE HIGH quality of life hast hanooz... pas ziad zahmat nade be khodet sabet koni ke civilized hasti!!! khdayeesh che farghi ba asre hajar daran in mardome civilized? na stone age ha behtaran dastekan oona be khoonevade eteghad dashtan va gay va lez naboodan va bache ha ham haroom zade naboodan!!
List of countries by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> rahi jan azizam khodetam migi "fan boys", they literally lack the ability of thinking.
> ye mooshak ro ham ke bekhay besazi ye haste pardazeshgar dare ke toosh tedad ziadi chip haye electronici military grade dare, ke tooye koll khavar miane ham hichkas nemitoone yekisho besaze


baraye mesal , shahed 129 ham na tanha chip hash balke motoresh rotax hast
vali ba tavjoh be standard haye emroze (bahrevari eghtesadi) tamami in dastavard ha indigenous be hesab miyad
taghriba emroze hich keshavari tamam ghataat mahsolatesh ro khodesh tolid nimikone
kar ra ke kard.... an ke tamam kard



Abii said:


> Bishoore ablah, Israel oon ranking ro dorost nakarde, it's from the UNITED NATIONS.





2800 said:


> Bishour babate koochik maghz


دوستان
یا همدیگه رو تحمل کنید و یا یکدیگر را ایگنور


rahi2357 said:


> oon vaght ye ede fan boye Irooni fek mikonan tahrim baashim mitoonim qaher az khodemoon dar vakonim . taaze qaher tank nist ! jangande nasle 5e !!!
> 
> man ke 90% migam qaheri vojod nakhahad daasht oon 10% ham age saakhte beshe motmaenam hich arzeshi nadareo dar hade yek ghaayeghe parandast ba sor ati kamtar az sowt ke 1 doone motore f-5 gozaashtand roosh .


دوستان بد نیست به این نکات توجه کنید
قاهر اصلا در کلاس جنگنده ها به حساب نمیاد
بنظرم *اگر واقعا قصدی برای ساخت قاهر وجود داشته باشد* احتمال ساخت ان (به علت سادگی ساخت) بالا است
چرا ؟

بر خلاف اف5 یا همان صاعقه ,* قاهر اصلا هواپیما جنگنده نیست*
بلکه* یک قایق پرنده اثر سطحی است که با نیم نگاهی به یک هواپیما ساخته شده*
قاهر توسط نیروی دریایی سپاه سفارش داده شده و نه توسط نیروی هوایی ارتش
و در راستای همون رزم دریایی نامتقارن سپاه استفاده خواهد شد
دوستان میگن چرا قسمت رادار و ایونیکش کوچیک و ضعیف هست؟
دلیلیش اینه که اصلا(با توجه با سایز و سفارش دهنده ان) هیچ توانایی ضد هوایی نداره
تنها راداری که دارد رادار جستجو گر سطح است
دوستان حتی پهباد حماسه هم رادار جستجو گر سطح دارد





قاهر به عنوان یک پرتابگر موشک های کروز ضد کشتی سپاه به حساب میاد
هدف اصلی قاهر افزایش برد عملیاتی (و تحرک) موشک های کروز 300 کیلومتری تا دهانه اقیانوس هند هست
طراحی کج بالش هم برای استفاده از نیروی بالابر اثر سطحی اب هست تا نیروی بالابر مورد نیاز را تامین کند
و با حمل چند موشک کروز و حرکت در ارتفاع پایین به طور نسبی رادار کریز هم باشد
اگر درست نگاه کنید حتی قایق موتوری ها هم توانایی جستجو , قفل و پرتاب موشک کروز را دارند




اتفاقا قاهر با توجه به پرنده و زیر صوت بودنش یک لانچر بسیار استیبل و سریع به نسبت قایق تندرو می باشد
زیرا قایق تندرو به علت موج دریا و شرایط اب همیشه در حال لرزش و جهش می باشد که کار را برای قفل و پرتاب سخت می کند
اگر چیزی را بخواهیم دست نیافتنی بنامیم همون جنگنده نسل 4 نیم سنگین سفارش داده شده نیروی هوایی هست
نسل اول قاهر(البته اگر نسل دیگری هم باشد) فعلا چیزی جز یک بنده وسطوح کنترل و یک موتور برای پرتاب موشک کروز نیست
ساختن ان بسیار بسیار ساده تر از اف 5 می باشد و اگر ساخته بشه بسیار وسیله خوبی هست
*البته من قصد کوچک کردن این دست اورد رو ندارم ولی در کل مهم این هست که کار نیروی دریایی سپاه رو انجام می ده
پس بیخودی قاهر را جنگنده رادار گریز نکنید*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SherayPunjab



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

@kollang @Ostad ty bros btw my first exam ended in catastrophe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

enghad badam miad yaroo az hichi khabar nadare miad inja harf moft mizane .

akhe begoo to ki hasti ke fekr mikoni az hame chize mamlekat khabar dari , mardak .

@Daneshmand ba ehteram besiar ziadi ke vase shoma daram , hata age shoma biay be man begi ke masalan faghat yek markaz eslahe genetic tooye Iran hast va ounam royan institute hastesh , man tanha chizi ke be zehnam mirese ine :

ZERESHK . Inam ke oskol az aab dar oumad !! taze een yeki az maskhare tarin nemoone ha hast . sakht ghataat electroniki ke yeki az seri tarin masaaeli hastesh ke keshvar dare anjam mide .

So take all these "smart a$$" comments with a pinch of salt . then piss them out .

yeki nist bege aghaye nesbatan mohtaram , chera harf moft mizani ? do you know shiit about shiit ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

*How-old.net* tells you how old you look . but... 










( she is 57 ) 















(He is 89 ) 








Shahryar Hedayati said:


> دوستان بد نیست به این نکات توجه کنید
> قاهر اصلا در کلاس جنگنده ها به حساب نمیاد
> بنظرم *اگر واقعا قصدی برای ساخت قاهر وجود داشته باشد* احتمال ساخت ان بالا است
> چرا ؟
> 
> بر خلاف اف5 یا همان صاعقه ,* قاهر اصلا هواپیما جنگنده نیست*
> بلکه* یک قایق پرنده اثر سطحی است که با نیم نگاهی به یک هواپیما ساخته شده*
> قاهر توسط نیروی دریایی سپاه سفارش داده شده و نه توسط نیروی هوایی ارتش
> و در راستای همون رزم دریایی نامتقارن سپاه استفاده خواهد شد
> دوستان میگن چرا قسمت رادار و ایونیکش کوچیک و ضعیف هست؟
> دلیلیش اینه که اصلا(با توجه با سایز و سفارش دهنده ان) هیچ توانایی ضد هوایی نداره
> تنها راداری که دارد رادار جستجو گر سطح است
> دوستان حتی پهباد حماسه هم رادار جستجو گر سطح دارد


Afarin shahryar manam hamino migam ya saakhte nemishe (be ehtemaale baalaa ) ya age saakhte beshe be hich vajh dar kelase jangande nist o dar hadde ye ghaayeghe parande hast ke ba ye motore f-5 ya hata motori ba ghodrate kamtaro kochiktar kar mikone. yejooraayi kamikaze be sabke Irooni

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> enghad badam miad yaroo az hichi khabar nadare miad inja harf moft mizane .
> 
> akhe begoo to ki hasti ke fekr mikoni az hame chize mamlekat khabar dari , mardak .
> 
> @Daneshmand ba ehteram besiar ziadi ke vase shoma daram , hata age shoma biay be man begi ke masalan faghat yek markaz eslahe genetic tooye Iran hast va ounam royan institute hastesh , man tanha chizi ke be zehnam mirese ine :
> 
> ZERESHK . Inam ke oskol az aab dar oumad !! taze een yeki az maskhare tarin nemoone ha hast . sakht ghataat electroniki ke yeki az seri tarin masaaeli hastesh ke keshvar dare anjam mide .
> 
> So take all these "smart a$$" comments with a pinch of salt . then piss them out .
> 
> yeki nist bege aghaye nesbatan mohtaram , chera harf moft mizani ? do you know shiit about shiit ?



هامان جان نظر نیو درباره میکرو پروسیسور ها درسته
وارد کردن و خرید این جور قطعات هم اصلا مشکلی نداره چون حتی بیشتر شرکتها در کشور های پیشرفته همین این کار را می کنند
ما هم فعلا توانایی این کار را نداریم چه بهتر که با قیمت نسبتا ارزان اونها رو از واسطه بخریم
برخلاف نظر جناب نیو چیزی از بومی بودن محصول هم کم نمیشه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> هامان جان نظر نیو درباره میکرو پروسیسور ها درسته
> وارد کردن و خرید این جور قطعات هم اصلا مشکلی نداره چون حتی بیشتر شرکتها در کشور های پیشرفته همین این کار را می کنند
> ما هم فعلا توانایی این کار را نداریم چه بهتر که با قیمت نسبتا ارزان اونها رو از واسطه بخریم
> برخلاف نظر جناب نیو چیزی از بومی بودن محصول هم کم نمیشه


New motekhasses e power hast va na electronics, baraaye hamin kheyli chizhayi ke migeh, amalan chert hast.
Aziz jan, Israel mohem tarin designer e microprocessor dar donyaa hast, va research center e Intel tou Israel, taghriban aksar microprocessor haye omde ye donyaa ra design mikoneh. Pas intori nist ke hich kas dar khaavarmiyaaneh natouneh microprocessor design bekoneh!
Be alaaveh, nokte injaast ke ageh kasi az process ha va technology haye ma'moul bekhaad tou design e chipesh estefaadeh bekoneh, digeh hich niyaazi be inke khodesh chip ra fabricate bekoneh nadaareh; balkeh khodesh faghat chip ra design va be China, Malaysia, Taiwan, ... miferesteh. Hazinash ham basteh be te'daad e mask haye lithography va area ye chip va ... hesaab misheh va az a few thousand dollars to a few ten thousands dollars hast ke geroun nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> هامان جان نظر نیو درباره میکرو پروسیسور ها درسته
> وارد کردن و خرید این جور قطعات هم اصلا مشکلی نداره چون حتی بیشتر شرکتها در کشور های پیشرفته همین این کار را می کنند
> ما هم فعلا توانایی این کار را نداریم چه بهتر که با قیمت نسبتا ارزان اونها رو از واسطه بخریم
> برخلاف نظر جناب نیو چیزی از بومی بودن محصول هم کم نمیشه


Bahs sare chiz digarist azize man . na man na shoma na hich fard digari etelaat kafi nadarim dar een zamine . chon hameye een mavared seri hastesh .

shoma negah kon azizam , age yeki biad behet bege masalan jangandeye borhan nemooneye avaliash sakhte shode , shoma hamoonja bayad bezani zir khande . va behesh begi akhe ablah kabir , hata khalaban haye nirooye havaee ham koochiktarin etelaati nadaran dar een zamine , to chichi mige vase khodet .

dar kol azizam een ru hame midoonand ke natanha Iran balke roosie ham tavanaee sakht chipset high-performance ru nadare . khafan tarin chizi ke roosie misaze seri Elbros hastesh ke CPU computer man ye 10-20 martabe ghavi tare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> baraye mesal , shahed 129 ham na tanha chip hash balke motoresh rotax hast
> vali ba tavjoh be standard haye emroze (bahrevari eghtesadi) tamami in dastavard ha indigenous be hesab miyad
> taghriba emroze hich keshavari tamam ghataat mahsolatesh ro khodesh tolid nimikone
> kar ra ke kard.... an ke tamam kard


azizam, golam, pesaram, daghighan be hamin dalil hast ke shoma nemibini keshvarhaye dige har rooz tooye mediaye khodeshoon marsh movafaghiat bezanan, ke ma dar tahrim kamel folan jafang ro az sefr ta sad sakhtim.
chera? choon badeshoon miad?
na ettefaghan har dolati doost dare karhaye nakardeye khodesho propaganda kone, pas dalil chiye?
dalil ine ke midoone be jaye mardom ye mosht goosfand tooye keshvaresh zendegi nemikonan ke har jafangi ke goft ro bekonan vahye monzal, va ghabool konan.
khande dar tar key mishe? vaghti ke mibini in mosht adame natavan va motevahem, barashoon in soal pish miad ke ma ke mooshak hava mikonim chera vaze khodrosazimoun oone, javabi nadaran, migan ke age modiriate sanaye nezami ro mizashtan sare khodro sazi alan be toyota migoftim zekki. 
2 chiz bipayane asmanha va hemaghat bashar, albate dar morede avvali motmaen nistam, That's a quot.


Shahryar Hedayati said:


> هامان جان نظر نیو درباره میکرو پروسیسور ها درسته
> وارد کردن و خرید این جور قطعات هم اصلا مشکلی نداره چون حتی بیشتر شرکتها در کشور های پیشرفته همین این کار را می کنند
> ما هم فعلا توانایی این کار را نداریم چه بهتر که با قیمت نسبتا ارزان اونها رو از واسطه بخریم
> برخلاف نظر جناب نیو چیزی از بومی بودن محصول هم کم نمیشه


ye chiz jalebe, bara inke shakhsiate baziha ro khadshe dar koni bayad beheshoon naseza va fohsh bedi, amma cheghadr mofarrahan adamaee ke bara koochik shodaneshoon faghat bayad ye sharayet dorost koni ke taraf ezhare feyz kone.
see the irony.
man ke doktoraye bargh daram az behtarin daneshgah iran oskolam age begam ye tavanaee ro nadarim, taraf ke tooye daneshgah chalghooz abad dare tajrobi mikhooone miad mige to harf nazan nemidooni man midoonam, oonam bar mabnaye che estedlali?
age ma nemidoonim dalilesh ine ke kheyli secrete. (age in manaye fanboyism nabashe pas chiye?)
----
oon pesar bache ee ham ke goft new power khoonde va elec nemidoone va chert mige. mikham bedoonam khodetam fahmidi che jafangi gofti ya na?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

با در نظر گرفتن پاک شدن نظر , پاسخ من هم پاک شد


----------



## Ostad

asena_great said:


> @kollang @Ostad ty bros btw my first exam ended in catastrophe


move on bro, try again.

salam
@rmi5 shoma taeed mikoni Iran jangandeh nasleh 5 tolid kardeh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام به همه

دوستان کتاب خوب تاریخ ایران می شناسید بهم معرفی کنید ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام به همه
> 
> دوستان کتاب خوب تاریخ ایران می شناسید بهم معرفی کنید ؟



Baraaye che dore i az tarikh e Iran?



Ostad said:


> salam
> @rmi5 shoma taeed mikoni Iran jangandeh nasleh 5 tolid kardeh?


Na hanouz. baayad did ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@rmi5 
یادم هست شما گفتی تو میلیتاری اکانت داری
اونجا اکانتت چی هست؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> با در نظر گرفتن پاک شدن نظر , پاسخ من هم پاک شد


That post, wasn't deleted by me, it's been deleted by the moderation team as a result of mass reporting. 
@Serpentine @haman10 @kollang @sohail @rmi5, so that was your super plan out of your assembly of nobles, 
I used to consider you guys of a much higher class, but you guys never cease to amaze me anyway.
Good luck to your childish plans.


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> That post, wasn't deleted by me, it's been deleted by the moderation team as a result of mass reporting.
> @Serpentine @haman10 @kollang @sohail @rmi5, so that was your super plan out of your assembly of nobles,
> I used to consider you guys of a much higher class, but you guys never cease to amaze me anyway.
> Good luck to your childish plans.



What on earth are you talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madmusti

Kiniyim. Hepinizi Kiniyim.


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @rmi5
> یادم هست شما گفتی تو میلیتاری اکانت داری
> اونجا اکانتت چی هست؟



Are, vali ounja active nistam. Ageh mikhaay PM bedi, ya biyaa kik, va ounja man ra add kon, ya be @Serpentine begim ke ye PM inja baraamoun baaz bekoneh.



madmusti said:


> Kiniyim. Hepinizi Kiniyim.


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> Are, vali ounja active nistam. Ageh mikhaay PM bedi, ya biyaa kik, va ounja man ra add kon, ya be @Serpentine begim ke ye PM inja baraamoun baaz bekoneh.


راستشو بخوای کار خاصی ندارم
همینطوری می خواستم ببینم اونجا از بروبچ قدیمی هستی یا نه
کلا خواستم یادی کنم از دوران گذشته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> راستشو بخوای کار خاصی ندارم
> همینطوری می خواستم ببینم اونجا از بروبچ قدیمی هستی یا نه
> کلا خواستم یادی کنم از دوران گذشته



man az kheyli ghadim ha(shaayad az 5-6 maah ba'd az inke military be sourat e yek website shod), military ra donbaal mikardam vali comment nemidaadam. Khodet ehtemaalan baayad bedouni ke chera. oun avaayel ke yek te'daad e mahdoudi aadam e ba savaad daasht, vali 99% e mellat bough boudand, va ba'd az ye dore i ham, jav e ounjaa kheyli jenaahi shod, ...
Bahs e digash ham in gir boudaneshoun sar e type e farsi(va na finigilish) hast ke man kollan type e farsi ta'tilam. Man aslan PDF ra az military shenakhtam va oumadam inja chon digeh mishod inja az keyboard e latin estefadeh kard 



Serpentine said:


> What on earth are you talking about?


Haalaa yeki begeh in vasat, man chi kara bidam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*Breaking first images of Moroccan F-16 lost over Yemen.*
1 Moroccan F-16 pilot was apparently killed in the crash . Official confirmation not yet released.





















*Moroccan F-16 jet goes missing in Yemen; Saudi-coalition unsure if pilot ejected*

RABAT/CAIRO (Reuters) - A Moroccan F-16 warplane has gone missing while on a mission with Saudi-led forces in Yemen, Morocco's military said on Monday, and Yemen's dominant Houthi militia said regional tribesmen shot down the aircraft.

The disappearance of the Moroccan jet and intensifying duels of heavy-weapons fire across the border between the Iran-allied Houthis and Saudi forces could endanger a five-day humanitarian truce due to start in Yemen on Tuesday morning.


"One of the F-16s of the Royal Armed Force put at the disposal of the coalition led by Saudi Arabia to restore the legitimacy in Yemen went missing on Sunday at 6 p.m. local time," Morocco's military said in a statement on Monday.

The Houthis' official news channel al-Masirah said on Monday that anti-aircraft guns had downed an F-16 over in the remote Wadi Nashour area in the northwestern province of Saada, a Houthi stronghold bordering on Saudi Arabia.

Moroccan F-16 jet from Saudi-led coalition in Yemen goes missing - Yahoo News


امیدوارم قسمت هایی از رادار و سنسور ها و موتورش سالم باشه تا در ایران انالیز بشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *Breaking first images of Moroccan F-16 lost over Yemen.*
> 1 Moroccan F-16 pilot was apparently killed in the crash . Official confirmation not yet released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moroccan F-16 jet goes missing in Yemen; Saudi-coalition unsure if pilot ejected*
> 
> RABAT/CAIRO (Reuters) - A Moroccan F-16 warplane has gone missing while on a mission with Saudi-led forces in Yemen, Morocco's military said on Monday, and Yemen's dominant Houthi militia said regional tribesmen shot down the aircraft.
> 
> The disappearance of the Moroccan jet and intensifying duels of heavy-weapons fire across the border between the Iran-allied Houthis and Saudi forces could endanger a five-day humanitarian truce due to start in Yemen on Tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> "One of the F-16s of the Royal Armed Force put at the disposal of the coalition led by Saudi Arabia to restore the legitimacy in Yemen went missing on Sunday at 6 p.m. local time," Morocco's military said in a statement on Monday.
> 
> The Houthis' official news channel al-Masirah said on Monday that anti-aircraft guns had downed an F-16 over in the remote Wadi Nashour area in the northwestern province of Saada, a Houthi stronghold bordering on Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Moroccan F-16 jet from Saudi-led coalition in Yemen goes missing - Yahoo News
> 
> 
> امیدوارم قسمت هایی از رادار و سنسور ها و موتورش سالم باشه تا در ایران انالیز بشه


ham f-16 block 52 he va ham khalabanesh kotlet shode...yaroo khalabane mesle fileye goosht khook shode bood jenazash!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Baraaye che dore i az tarikh e Iran?
> .



یه کتاب جامع میخوام .


----------



## rmi5

The SiLent crY said:


> یه کتاب جامع میخوام .


Hamchin ketaabi ke ham jaame' basheh, va ham dorost va daghigh basheh, nist, ma gar inke az in ketaab haye chand jeldi ye kat va koloft bekhaay ke behtarineshoun "The Cambridge History of Iran" hast.


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 220562


Goons here, goons there, goons everywhere. 



Serpentine said:


> What on earth are you talking about?


C'mon dude, you're much higher than this. aren't you supposed to be the mod here, why was one of my posts in finglish deleted by a non Farsi speaker mod?
I'm sure you are capable to see deleted posts, aren't you?
Shouldn't you be responsible for the kids behavior here, as a mod? Specially for those kinda students at chalghouz abad sofla universities?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> C'mon dude, you're much higher than this. aren't you supposed to be the mod here, why was one of my posts in finglish deleted by a non Farsi speaker mod?
> I'm sure you are capable to see deleted posts, aren't you?
> Shouldn't you be responsible for the kids behavior here, as a mod? Specially for those kinda students at chalghouz abad sofla universities?



accusing others without knowing what's going on is not the proper way to protest. I wasn't aware that your post was deleted by another mod and neither I should be responsible about which posts others report. You could have asked nicely so I would check your deleted post and undelete it if necessary instead of throwing accusations on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Retired Egyptian General Khalaf Mocks Iranian Army: We Will Sink Their Ships If They Come Near *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

yavar said:


> *Retired Egyptian General Khalaf Mocks Iranian Army: We Will Sink Their Ships If They Come Near *



Let these Jokers tell their dreams, Arezo bar javanan eyb nist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@smart ***
Man inghadr kaar va zendegi daaram ke allaaf nistam ke post haye kasi ra mass report(!!!) konam. Serpentine ham tanhaa mod e farsi zabaan nist, va haddeaghal Horus ra midounam ke oun ham mitouneh ke Farsi sohbat bekoneh. Ageh credit be daneshgah basheh, ke baalaam jan, daneshgah Tehran, dar moghaayeseh ba jaayi ke man alaan toush dars mikhounam, daghighan hokm e hamoun chalghouz abad e sofla ra daareh.
PS. yaadet hast ke khodet yek zamaani post haye man ra mass report(!!!) mikardi?!!! gahi posht be zin va gahi zin be posht ... begzarim, vali dar in mored e jenaab e aali, man ke nadidam kasi request baraaye mass reportet ra bede. Gar che man hamoun tori ke goftam, fe'lan kollan ba yek hamchin kaari movaafegh nistam.
PPS. Ageh postet ra khoundam, baraaye in boud ke post e madmusti ra khoundam va didam make sense nemikoneh, baraaye hamin zadam ke ignored text e in safheh neshoun daadeh besheh. Pas doustaan khorde nagirand ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Baraaye che dore i az tarikh e Iran?



یه کتاب جامع تاریخ 2500 ساله میخوام .

اگر دو تا کتاب هم بود موردی نداره مثلا تاریخ ایران قبل از اسلام و تاریخ ایران بعد از اسلام

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

The SiLent crY said:


> یه کتاب جامع تاریخ 2500 ساله میخوام .
> 
> اگر دو تا کتاب هم بود موردی نداره مثلا تاریخ ایران قبل از اسلام و تاریخ ایران بعد از اسلام


Baraaye mashrouteh ta akhar e pahlavi, Iran beyn e do enghelaab ra mitouni bekhari.
Baraaye Safaviye, aghaye Khalaj yek ketaabi daareh be hamin naam ke mitouni download bekoni.
baraaye tarikh e dore ye eslaami ta safavi ham ke ketaab ziyaad hast.
Baraaye dore ye pish az islam, behtar hast ke az ketab haye gharbi, mesle hamin cambridge estefaadeh koni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @smart ***
> Man inghadr kaar va zendegi daaram ke allaaf nistam ke post haye kasi ra mass report(!!!) konam. Serpentine ham tanhaa mod e farsi zabaan nist, va haddeaghal Horus ra midounam ke oun ham mitouneh ke Farsi sohbat bekoneh. Ageh credit be daneshgah basheh, ke baalaam jan, daneshgah Tehran, dar moghaayeseh ba jaayi ke man alaan toush dars mikhounam, daghighan hokm e hamoun chalghouz abad e sofla ra daareh.
> PS. yaadet hast ke khodet yek zamaani post haye man ra mass report(!!!) mikardi?!!! gahi posht be zin va gahi zin be posht ... begzarim, vali dar in mored e jenaab e aali, man ke nadidam kasi request baraaye mass reportet ra bede. Gar che man hamoun tori ke goftam, fe'lan kollan ba yek hamchin kaari movaafegh nistam.
> PPS. Ageh postet ra khoundam, baraaye in boud ke post e madmusti ra khoundam va didam make sense nemikoneh, baraaye hamin zadam ke ignored text e in safheh neshoun daadeh besheh. Pas doustaan khorde nagirand ...


man tou omram post kesi ru report nakardam  chon aslan hesesh niist 

hala man nemidoonam ki post een smart butt ru report kare & quite frankly i don't give a simple foOk .

vali harki boode khoob karde . damesh garm .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> I wasn't aware that your post was deleted by another mod and neither I should be responsible about which posts others report. You could have asked nicely so I would check your deleted post and undelete it if necessary instead of throwing accusations on me.


Here's in fact where all the differences arise, indeed that's all what I'm trying to say via my existence on this very forum.
"The man in charge should be held responsible for the problems happening via his territorial dominion, or else a black dictatorship, is what you shall expect."



Serpentine said:


> You could have asked nicely


And show me the very exact part, that I asked anything from you in any form but nicely.

------------------------
The guy whom claims to read my ignored post for once, first of all, yeah admit it or not you are an all time present guy on this very forum. Secondly, I have never been into that lowest ground to be a participant of a reporting gang. Third, So you kinda admitted publicly of you guys strategy of mass reporting oppositions  (that's indeed hilarious, where the incompetency meets the childhood, I did really expected you guys to come up with much better plans) and last but sure not the least, the 1313 University of Tehran is not SUofT to be called chalghooz abad sofla, but you never know, cause you never have the chance to study in Iran't best university.


----------



## haman10

ye gozine paeene safhe samt rast hastesh be een onvan "Show ignored content" . mitoonid rush click konid age hoselatoon sar rafte va yekam bekhandin .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> ye gozine paeene safhe samt rast hastesh be een onvan "Show ignored content" . mitoonid rush click konid age hoselatoon sar rafte va yekam bekhandin .


Allah şifa eylesin  Vaghean ta'til shodeh in bandeh khoda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Allah şifa eylesin


Inshaallah . 

 hate to see our own brother in such a situation .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Salam dustan in atadog ke erdoganesh turkman haye iraq ro ghatle aam karde va say mikone ba ISIS alavi haye surie ro bokoshe hamchenin az saudi tu koshtane shia haye yaman hemayay mikone dare inja ar mizane:

Breakthrough in Syria: Assad is loosing ground very fast | Page 2

Islamist ha va pan turk haye turkie az shie ha motenaferan agaram mikhan ba azerbaijan ravabete khubi dashte bashan dalilesh ine ke azerbaijna sarshar az naft va gaz hast.


--------------------

Read this article and know real face of your beloved Arabs:

“We, the Saudi family are cousins of the Jews.” | ThereAreNoSunglasses

@Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Rotbehaie arshad omad

2 shodam



@haman10 @rmi5 @New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @kollang 

I can't invite you guys to a dinner, so you are free to troll for 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Rotbehaie arshad omad
> 
> 2 shodam
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @kollang
> 
> I can't invite you guys to a dinner, so you are free to troll for 24 hours.


vaaay b khoda hamin alan tou telegram behet payam dadam !!!

TABRIIIIIIKKKKKKKKK 

mashala dadash !! mashala !!! 



@Daneshmand @Arminkh @Ostad 



aghayoon dadasha ye sham oftadim !!! 

mashala dadash , entezari joz een nabood 



khoda hefzet kone

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> vaaay b khoda hamin alan tou telegram behet payam dadam !!!
> 
> TABRIIIIIIKKKKKKKKK
> 
> mashala dadash !! mashala !!!
> 
> 
> 
> @Daneshmand @Arminkh @Ostad
> 
> 
> 
> aghayoon dadasha ye sham oftadim !!!
> 
> mashala dadash , entezari joz een nabood
> 
> 
> 
> khoda hefzet kone



merci azizam, lotf dari darash. agar beshe bebinametun ke ma mokhlese hamatun hastim, sham ro ba kamale meil taghdim mikonim



Falcon29 said:


> What's the good news?



It's personal , I got accepted in national entrance exam for MS degree, ranked 2. 

@xenon54

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> ranked 2


lol , khodaye man . vaghean aali emtehan dadi ha pesar .

alan khoonevade daran jigh mikeshan hame na ?  

age khooneye ma bood ke alan shahr ru gerefte boodim ru sar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Rotbehaie arshad omad
> 
> 2 shodam
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @kollang
> 
> I can't invite you guys to a dinner, so you are free to troll for 24 hours.



Congratulations! I hope it be just the start of a long and fruitful discovery journey for you. 

I take you up for that troll offer. Just one post.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Serpentine said:


> merci azizam, lotf dari darash. agar beshe bebinametun ke ma mokhlese hamatun hastim, sham ro ba kamale meil taghdim mikonim
> 
> 
> 
> It's personal , I got accepted in national entrance exam for MA degree, ranked 2.



I thought you got engaged. 

Congrats on your ranking and good luck with your studies!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> lol , khodaye man . vaghean aali emtehan dadi ha pesar .
> 
> alan khoonevade daran jigh mikeshan hame na ?
> 
> age khooneye ma bood ke alan shahr ru gerefte boodim ru sar



Madaram pisham hast faghat va on az hame khoshhal tare. alan az khoshhalie on bishtar khoshhalam ta baraie khodam khoshhal basham

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Madaram pisham hast faghat va on az hame khoshhal tare. alan az khoshhalie on bishtar khoshhalam ta baraie khodam khoshhal basham


midoonam che hesie 

khoda negahesh dare vasat .

Moms are the best .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> midoonam che hesie
> 
> khoda negahesh dare vasat .
> 
> Moms are the best .


Salamat bashi, va hamchenin baraie to.
Sale pish be khatere fote pedaram natunestam ghabul sham, vali emsal be madaram ghol dade budam ke ba behtarin rotbe ghabul misham, alan ke tunestam ta hadde ziadi be gholam vafa konam kheili khoshhalam.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> It's personal , I got accepted in national entrance exam for MS degree, ranked 2.


Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Salamat bashi, va hamchenin baraie to.
> Sale pish be khatere fote pedaram natunestam ghabul sham, vali emsal be madaram ghol dade budam ke ba behtarin rotbe ghabul misham, alan ke tunestam ta hadde ziadi be gholam vafa konam kheili khoshhalam.



khoda rahmat kone enshaallah . nemidoonestam saal pish pedaret fote karde . 

Rest in heaven .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Congrats.


thanks mate. 


haman10 said:


> khoda rahmat kone enshaallah . nemidoonestam saal pish pedaret fote karde .
> 
> Rest in heaven .


mamnun, va hamchenin raftegane shoma.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> enghad badam miad yaroo az hichi khabar nadare miad inja harf moft mizane .
> 
> akhe begoo to ki hasti ke fekr mikoni az hame chize mamlekat khabar dari , mardak .
> 
> @Daneshmand ba ehteram besiar ziadi ke vase shoma daram , hata age shoma biay be man begi ke masalan faghat yek markaz eslahe genetic tooye Iran hast va ounam royan institute hastesh , man tanha chizi ke be zehnam mirese ine :
> 
> ZERESHK . Inam ke oskol az aab dar oumad !! taze een yeki az maskhare tarin nemoone ha hast . sakht ghataat electroniki ke yeki az seri tarin masaaeli hastesh ke keshvar dare anjam mide .
> 
> So take all these "smart a$$" comments with a pinch of salt . then piss them out .
> 
> yeki nist bege aghaye nesbatan mohtaram , chera harf moft mizani ? do you know shiit about shiit ?



Haman joon, in darvazeh khodieha:






Albateh vagheitha roo bayad ghabool kard. Dar in rabeteh @New va @rahi2357 dorost migan. Iran mask shop va fab nadareh. Aghabmoondegi ham inqad hast keh az aghabesh ham zadeh biroon. Ino man nemigama: اداره كشور با نفت خام شبيه «بچه پولداری ملی» است

Deghat kon. Goftan: تفكر و تعمق درباره اصل نخبگي و مفهوم حقيقي آن Khob, in yaani chi?

Hala bazia mikhan began ma nokhbeh hastim va bayad rant o sobsid begirim, chonkeh gofteh shod, "nokhbeh" hastim digeh. Mesleh rant o sobsidi keh baghieh migiran az siasioon gerefteh ta nezamioon az farhangia ta bi-farhanga az bazaria ta ta ta. Hala in vasat "nokhbehaam" sahmeshoon ro mikhan. Man aslan mokhalefatam ba sahm nist. Beh har hal ta vaghti keh in naft o gaz daramadesh hast, hamin asheh o hamin kaseh. Man ba in mokhalefam keh kalamei nokhbeh va roshanfekr nabayad sou-estefadeh besheh. Chonkeh ma roshanfekr va nokhbeh aslan nadarim. Yeh saval porsidam keh to reshteh shoma kodom nokhbaro mishnashi, lotfan mo'arefi kon. Javabesham in omad keh morgh o tokhme morgh. Ba'desh edaye Nietzsche ham darim.

Doctor New mohtaram, Allegorism maaleh 5 hezar saal pish bood. Aristotle dafnesh kard, raft. Shoma hanooz tafakoratetoon va falsafatoon maaleh 5 hezar saal pisheh. Hamoon allegory afrighayi ro chasbidi va vel-kon ham nisti. Doctor mohtaram, allegory doshmaneh rationality hast. Hala shoma hey bia bego fekr va on ham roshan. Ma asan to tarikhemoon fekr nadashtim keh hala bekhad tarik ya roshan basheh. In estelahato shoma az jaye digei gerefti keh fekr dasthan yeh modtat tarik shodeh bood badesh ba zahamat e kesani mseleh Bacon roshan shod. Man nafahmidam shoma va bagieh va ma in vasat cheh kareh hastim?

Doctor Rahi mohtaram, moghayesie tank rosi asan dorost nabood. Avalan inkeh rosa tavanayi tolid processor ha ro daran. Hala momkeneh begi, shoma intel Israeili (3.5GHz) o bishtar dost dari ta Elbros rosi (1.2 GHz) ta tokhme-morgh Irani (0 GHz). Vali nokteye mohm injast keh rosa MITAVANAND inaroo tolid konan. Ageh microprocessor rosi 3 daheh pish tonestesh Buran ro bebareh to orbit va landesh koneh, motma'en bash keh alan ham mitooneh tank ro control koneh. Ageh rosa daran chizi ro vared mikonan in ba vared kardan Iran kheili fargh dareh. Chonkeh rosa khodeshoon ro sabet kardan vali Iran na. Taraf digeye ghazieh mosbateh. Qaher cherteh, ino manam ghabool daram. Vali Kheili Kheili mohem hastesh. Chera? Chonkeh Nou-Avari shodeh toosh. Ya'ani baraye avalin bar dar tarikh, Iran tonesteh yeh maket dorost koneh keh az kesi digei copy nakardeh. In ahamiyatesh bozorgtar az nasl 5 ya 6 hast. Beh nou-avarish bayad afarin goft. Beh marghobiatesh va karamadish na.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Serpentine said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> mamnun, va hamchenin raftegane shoma.



bah bah ....Tabrik
serpi jan tabrik man ra ham ghabol kon
omidvaram hamishe dar zendegi movaffagh bashi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Rotbehaie arshad omad
> 
> 2 shodam
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @kollang
> 
> I can't invite you guys to a dinner, so you are free to troll for 24 hours.



Congrats to you and your family dear Serpentine ...  one of the best news I've heard recently ... 
what is your major?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@Serpentine





Tabriiiiiiiiiiiiik 

*Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaken
.*
EnfAghe shirini be 60 usere forum sAghet nakhAhad shod.
.
Agar chenAnche inha barayash momken nabashad poole yek mod shiriniye tar moAdele 10 sir

kart be kart konad
.
va agar natavanad kart be kart konad ehtiate vAjeb An ast ke be har usere iraani *14 + rating* dahahd .



@haman10 @rmi5 @Ostad @New @Daneshmand @Shahryar Hedayati @baghiye..
movAfeghin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> movAfeghin ?


Are vala 

14 ta 

aalie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine
> View attachment 220845
> 
> Tabriiiiiiiiiiiiik
> 
> *Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaken
> .*
> EnfAghe shirini be 60 usere forum sAghet nakhAhad shod.
> .
> Agar chenAnche inha barayash momken nabashad poole yek mod shiriniye tar moAdele 10 sir
> 
> kart be kart konad
> .
> va agar natavanad kart be kart konad ehtiate vAjeb An ast ke be har usere iraani *14 + rating* dahahd .
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @Ostad @New @Daneshmand @Shahryar Hedayati @baghiye..
> movAfeghin ?



Kamelan. Albateh beh man yeki dadeh ghablan 13 ta digehash mondeh. 

Vali 14 ta ro az koja avordi, ma'molan to din 72 ta hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> ma'molan to din 72 ta hast.




be yaad tedad saalhaye gozashte az hejrat payambar , 1394 behtare albate .

hala shoma behtar salah midooni , ostad   

P.S : on a serious note , HBS antibody test dadam , shod 14 .

hala dobare vacsan bezanam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Rotbehaie arshad omad
> 
> 2 shodam
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @kollang
> 
> I can't invite you guys to a dinner, so you are free to troll for 24 hours.


Congratulation dude, deep through my heart.
Although that says you have lost the 1'st position, but second is also a very good rank to be.
I'm going to watch Barca match in a party at my friends home with my wife, we'd be much happy if you could join us to party both ceremonies at once. 
All in all hope you the best, and let me know if you wanted to know about your probable new university, I mean Iran's the best UT.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> be yaad tedad saalhaye gozashte az hejrat payambar , 1394 behtare albate .
> 
> hala shoma behtar salah midooni , ostad
> 
> P.S : on a serious note , HBS antibody test dadam , shod 14 .
> 
> hala dobare vacsan bezanam ?



Akheh man tedad postai khobam 1394 nist. 

Balaye 10, WHO migeh lazem nist. Immune hasti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> midoonam che hesie


akhe to az koja midouni che hessiye, to ta hala hesse rotbe zire 10000 ro tajrobe kardi mage 
Don't Go suicidal mode, I was just kidding. omran


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> Rotbehaie arshad omad
> 
> 2 shodam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't invite you guys to a dinner, so you are free to troll for 24 hours.













tabrik migam serpi jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Haman joon, in darvazeh khodieha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albateh vagheitha roo bayad ghabool kard. Dar in rabeteh @New va @rahi2357 dorost migan. Iran mask shop va fab nadareh. Aghabmoondegi ham inqad hast keh az aghabesh ham zadeh biroon. Ino man nemigama: اداره كشور با نفت خام شبيه «بچه پولداری ملی» است
> 
> Deghat kon. Goftan: تفكر و تعمق درباره اصل نخبگي و مفهوم حقيقي آن Khob, in yaani chi?
> 
> Hala bazia mikhan began ma nokhbeh hastim va bayad rant o sobsid begirim, chonkeh gofteh shod, "nokhbeh" hastim digeh. Mesleh rant o sobsidi keh baghieh migiran az siasioon gerefteh ta nezamioon az farhangia ta bi-farhanga az bazaria ta ta ta. Hala in vasat "nokhbehaam" sahmeshoon ro mikhan. Man aslan mokhalefatam ba sahm nist. Beh har hal ta vaghti keh in naft o gaz daramadesh hast, hamin asheh o hamin kaseh. Man ba in mokhalefam keh kalamei nokhbeh va roshanfekr nabayad sou-estefadeh besheh. Chonkeh ma roshanfekr va nokhbeh aslan nadarim. Yeh saval porsidam keh to reshteh shoma kodom nokhbaro mishnashi, lotfan mo'arefi kon. Javabesham in omad keh morgh o tokhme morgh. Ba'desh edaye Nietzsche ham darim.
> 
> Doctor New mohtaram, Allegorism maaleh 5 hezar saal pish bood. Aristotle dafnesh kard, raft. Shoma hanooz tafakoratetoon va falsafatoon maaleh 5 hezar saal pisheh. Hamoon allegory afrighayi ro chasbidi va vel-kon ham nisti. Doctor mohtaram, allegory doshmaneh rationality hast. Hala shoma hey bia bego fekr va on ham roshan. Ma asan to tarikhemoon fekr nadashtim keh hala bekhad tarik ya roshan basheh. In estelahato shoma az jaye digei gerefti keh fekr dasthan yeh modtat tarik shodeh bood badesh ba zahamat e kesani mseleh Bacon roshan shod. Man nafahmidam shoma va bagieh va ma in vasat cheh kareh hastim?
> 
> Doctor Rahi mohtaram, moghayesie tank rosi asan dorost nabood. Avalan inkeh rosa tavanayi tolid processor ha ro daran. Hala momkeneh begi, shoma intel Israeili (3.5GHz) o bishtar dost dari ta Elbros rosi (1.2 GHz) ta tokhme-morgh Irani (0 GHz). Vali nokteye mohm injast keh rosa MITAVANAND inaroo tolid konan. Ageh microprocessor rosi 3 daheh pish tonestesh Buran ro bebareh to orbit va landesh koneh, motma'en bash keh alan ham mitooneh tank ro control koneh. Ageh rosa daran chizi ro vared mikonan in ba vared kardan Iran kheili fargh dareh. Chonkeh rosa khodeshoon ro sabet kardan vali Iran na. Taraf digeye ghazieh mosbateh. Qaher cherteh, ino manam ghabool daram. Vali Kheili Kheili mohem hastesh. Chera? Chonkeh Nou-Avari shodeh toosh. Ya'ani baraye avalin bar dar tarikh, Iran tonesteh yeh maket dorost koneh keh az kesi digei copy nakardeh. In ahamiyatesh bozorgtar az nasl 5 ya 6 hast. Beh nou-avarish bayad afarin goft. Beh marghobiatesh va karamadish na.


Dude, we'll discuss it later, I'm kinda in hurry at the moment.
But a quick tip, take haman as just a little cutie, and no more.


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> movAfeghin ?


I'm all in bro.



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> این نیش و کنایه ها از شما دیگه بعیده دکتر جان
> پاکش کن جانم


Agha khanomam lebas poshide monatzere ma berim, na baba man hamano bara hamin doost daram ke adame ba haliye mishe behesh tike andakht, khon oonam gahi talafi mikone, ke oonam jalebe.
bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

be khanoome non-existentet ham salam beresoon .



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> خوش بگذره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Rotbehaie arshad omad
> 
> 2 shodam
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @kollang
> 
> I can't invite you guys to a dinner, so you are free to troll for 24 hours.


congratulations!!! Awesome!



haman10 said:


> be khanoome non-existentet ham salam beresoon .


His right hand is not non existing...

just kidding ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Congratulation dude, deep through my heart.
> Although that says you have lost the 1'st position, but second is also a very good rank to be.
> I'm going to watch Barca match in a party at my friends home with my wife, we'd be much happy if you could join us to party both ceremonies at once.
> All in all hope you the best, and let me know if you wanted to know about your probable new university, I mean Iran's the best UT.




I left the first position for a younger fella, I intentionally left few answers blank,you know this is how cool I am. 

Thank God, I shouldn't be worried that I may be accepted in UT, thank Gooood. lol



rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine
> View attachment 220845
> 
> Tabriiiiiiiiiiiiik
> 
> *Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaken
> .*
> EnfAghe shirini be 60 usere forum sAghet nakhAhad shod.
> .
> Agar chenAnche inha barayash momken nabashad poole yek mod shiriniye tar moAdele 10 sir
> 
> kart be kart konad
> .
> va agar natavanad kart be kart konad ehtiate vAjeb An ast ke be har usere iraani *14 + rating* dahahd .
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @Ostad @New @Daneshmand @Shahryar Hedayati @baghiye..
> movAfeghin ?



Mamnun dadash, chakerim. ma gardanemun az mu barik tare, bishtar midam asan. 



Ostad said:


> tabrik migam serpi jan.



Mamnun dadash, damet garm. 



rmi5 said:


> congratulations!!! Awesome!



Thanks, cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kollang

Ouuuuuuuffff damet garm serpiiii.

We Are Proud Of You.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Rotbehaie arshad omad
> 
> 2 shodam
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @kollang
> 
> I can't invite you guys to a dinner, so you are free to troll for 24 hours.


Tabrik

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Dude, we'll discuss it later, I'm kinda in hurry at the moment.



As you wish!

========================================================

علی اکبر صالحی رییس سازمان انرژی اتمی کشور دوشنبه شب به علت پارگی روده در اثر کولونوسکپی دربیمارستان بهمن دو بار مورد عمل جراحی قرارگرفت.

جزئیات جراحی رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی از زبان وزیر بهداشت

Inam baraye colonoscopy rafteh bood, 2 bar laparotomy shod dar haashieh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Dustan in poste jammersat ro tu in thread bekhunin:

https://defence.pk/threads/Şimşir-shamshir.374955/page-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Serpentine said:


> merci azizam, lotf dari darash. agar beshe bebinametun ke ma mokhlese hamatun hastim, sham ro ba kamale meil taghdim mikonim
> 
> 
> 
> It's personal , I got accepted in national entrance exam for MS degree, ranked 2.
> 
> @xenon54


Kheili Tabrik! Shirinish Koo??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Dustan in poste jammersat ro tu in thread bekhunin:
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/Şimşir-shamshir.374955/page-2


khob ye baar ham ke in jammersat yek harf e dorost zad, to vel nemikoni?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

@Serpentine ye chanta pand va andarz be man va dustan bedeh, balkeh motahavel shodim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> @Serpentine ye chanta pand va andarz be man va dustan bedeh, balkeh motahavel shodim.


Motehavel kodoome dadash 
Nim saat dg kelas daram alan daram tou forum vel micharkham 

Be shakhse jozve "lost cause" b shomar miram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> @Serpentine ye chanta pand va andarz be man va dustan bedeh, balkeh motahavel shodim.



توصیه بنده به شما عزیزان رعایت تقوا است. اوصیکم بتقوی الله 



توصیه چیه؟ یکی باید بیاد مارو بیاره توی راه راست، هرچی من بگم شما خلافش عمل کنی موفقیت تضمین شده هست. 



Arminkh said:


> Kheili Tabrik! Shirinish Koo??!!



Mamnun, shirini chi mikhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Motehavel kodoome dadash
> Nim saat dg kelas daram alan daram tou forum vel micharkham
> 
> Be shakhse jozve "lost cause" b shomar miram


yadameh emtahaneh adabiat dashtim(3 vahed) yey hou dustan guftan bikhial, berim kandovan. az on mavageyi ke aghe begi nemiam tasire besiar shegarfi bar prestiget mizare. be nachar raftandim.



Serpentine said:


> توصیه بنده به شما عزیزان رعایت تقوا است. اوصیکم بتقوی الله
> 
> 
> 
> توصیه چیه؟ یکی باید بیاد مارو بیاره توی راه راست، هرچی من بگم شما خلافش عمل کنی موفقیت تضمین شده هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> View attachment 220936




Aali bud aksesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Asia tops biggest global school rankings - BBC News

Iran:

School ranking: 51
Potential for GDP growth if all 15 year old were to get basic education: 670%

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

Daneshmand said:


> Asia tops biggest global school rankings - BBC News
> 
> Iran:
> 
> School ranking: 51
> Potential for GDP growth if all 15 year old were to get basic education: 670%


albateh man fek konam ma az keshvar haye garbi kheyli jelotarim, inam sanadesh:


> دیوید کامرون (نخست وزیر): لیسانس فلسفه، سیاست و اقتصاد - دانشگاه آکسفورد
> جورج ازبورن (وزیر دارایی): لیسانس تاریخ - دانشگاه آکسفورد
> ترزا می (وزیر کشور): لیسانس جغرافیا - دانشگاه آکسفورد
> فیلیپ هموند (وزیر خارجه): لیسانس فلسفه، سیاست و اقتصاد - دانشگاه آکسفورد
> مایکل فالون (وزیر دفاع): فوق لیسانس تاریخ - دانشگاه سنت اندروز
> مایکل گوو (وزیر دادگستری): لیسانس زبان انگلیسی - دانشگاه آکسفورد
> نیکی مورگان (وزیر آموزش و پرورش): لیسانس حقوق - دانشگاه آکسفورد
> جرمی هانت (وزیر بهداشت): لیسانس فلسفه، سیاست و اقتصاد - دانشگاه آکسفورد
> امبر راد (وزیر انرژی): لیسانس تاریخ - دانشگاه ادینبورگ
> ساجد جاوید (وزیر بازرگانی): لیسانس اقتصاد و سیاست - دانشگاه اکستر
> جان ویتینگدیل (وزیر فرهنگ): لیسانس اقتصاد - دانشگاه لندن
> ایان دانکن اسمیت (وزیر کار): دیپلم دبیرستان
> پاتریک مک لولن (وزیر ترابری): دیپلم هنرستان کشاورزی
> لیز تراس (وزیر محیط زیست): لیسانس فلسفه، سیاست و اقتصاد - دانشگاه آکسفورد
> جاستین گرینینگ (وزیر توسعه بین المللی): فوق لیسانس مدیریت بازرگانی - دانشگاه لندن
> ترزا ویلیرز (وزیر امور ایرلند شمالی): لیسانس حقوق - دانشگاه آکسفورد
> استیون کرب (وزیر امور ولز): فوق لیسانس مدیریت بازرگانی - دانشگاه لندن
> دیوید ماندل (وزیر امور اسکاتلند): فوق لیسانس مدیریت بازرگانی - دانشگاه استرات کلاید
> گرگ کلارک (وزیر امور اجتماعی):‌ دکترای اقتصاد - دانشگاه لندن




Iran





منبع: ایسنا

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Rotbehaie arshad omad
> 
> 2 shodam
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @rmi5 @New @The SiLent crY @rahi2357 @kollang
> 
> I can't invite you guys to a dinner, so you are free to troll for 24 hours.




تبریک میگم  

با توجه به رتبه ی قبلیت انتظار میرفت رتبت خیلی خوب بشه که خوشبختانه شد

امیدوارم همیشه در تمام مراحل زندگیت موفق باشی .



Ostad said:


> albateh man fek konam ma az keshvar haye garbi kheyli jelotarim, inam sanadesh:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran
> View attachment 220940
> 
> 
> منبع: ایسنا



چه منشی ای بشه این !

خدا بهش رحم کنه وگرنه بنده ی خدا که بی خیال بشو نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

The SiLent crY said:


> چه منشی ای بشه این !
> 
> خدا بهش رحم کنه وگرنه بنده ی خدا که بی خیال بشو نیست


منشی باسواد مگه بده؟
از شوخی گذشته زبان از بیان قاصره در این مورد

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> منشی باسواد مگه بده؟
> از شوخی گذشته زبان از بیان قاصره در این مورد



با سواد باشه که بهتر

استاد جان خدمت میری ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

The SiLent crY said:


> با سواد باشه که بهتر
> 
> استاد جان خدمت میری ؟


بعله جاتون خالی الان کردستانم 
طبیعت بسیار زیبای بهاری

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> merci azizam, lotf dari darash. agar beshe bebinametun ke ma mokhlese hamatun hastim, sham ro ba kamale meil taghdim mikonim
> 
> 
> 
> It's personal , I got accepted in national entrance exam for MS degree, ranked 2.
> 
> @xenon54


Agha eyval... ahsant.... ye javoone foghe lisanse ba farhang va ba classe dige be Iranoonia ezafe shod.... ahsant... barikallah,.... ma ke Iranim ro ke sham oftadim dige..na?? ya na velesh kon... bejash ye charge 1000 tomani bedeh!! hehe
afarin...mobarake to va keshvaremoon bashe ke hamchin nokhbe hayee darim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> بعله جاتون خالی الان کردستانم
> طبیعت بسیار زیبای بهاری


Bah bah! 

Dadash komaki khasti man dar khedmatam ha 

Hamsaye eem. 

Sanandaj ru ham baladam age khasti mirim aabidar kheyli ba safast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Bah bah!
> 
> Dadash komaki khasti man dar khedmatam ha
> 
> Hamsaye eem.
> 
> Sanandaj ru ham baladam age khasti mirim aabidar kheyli ba safast


hamleh shod post mizaram khodeto bereson. ma tarafeh sardashtim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> hamleh shod post mizaram khodeto bereson. ma tarafeh sardashtim.


Manzooam komak maanavi bood 

Age b ye kord residi begoo :

Ghazam la maale bowkat, hales kowshagaanem vaks bei.

Hamoonja be ghatl miresoonat 

Yani dardam be joon babat, pasho kafshamo vaks bezan 

2 ta az badtarin tohin haee ke mitooni be yek kord bokoni dar yek jomle 

Bazam komak khasti begoo dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Manzooam komak maanavi bood
> 
> Age b ye kord residi begoo :
> 
> Ghazam la maale bowkat, hales kowshagaanem vaks bei.
> 
> Hamoonja be ghatl miresoonat


haminjourish ham maro be ghatl miresonan, shoma zahmat nakesh. 

hala manish chie? shayad bedard khord.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> haminjourish ham maro be ghatl miresonan, shoma zahmat nakesh.
> 
> hala manish chie? shayad bedard khord.


Postamo edit kardam manisho neveshtam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

scythian500 said:


> Agha eyval... ahsant.... ye javoone foghe lisanse ba farhang va ba classe dige be Iranoonia ezafe shod.... ahsant... barikallah,.... ma ke Iranim ro ke sham oftadim dige..na?? ya na velesh kon... bejash ye charge 1000 tomani bedeh!! hehe
> afarin...mobarake to va keshvaremoon bashe ke hamchin nokhbe ayee darim



Mamnun, shoma lotfd dari dadash 


The SiLent crY said:


> تبریک میگم
> 
> با توجه به رتبه ی قبلیت انتظار میرفت رتبت خیلی خوب بشه که خوشبختانه شد
> 
> امیدوارم همیشه در تمام مراحل زندگیت موفق باشی .
> 
> 
> 
> چه منشی ای بشه این !
> 
> خدا بهش رحم کنه وگرنه بنده ی خدا که بی خیال بشو نیست



دمت گرم، ممنون، تو هم همچنین

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Postamo edit kardam manisho neveshtam



chizi ke man motavajeh shodam ineh ke kurdi hamoun farsieh faghat kalamat ro yekam ghaliz talafoz mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> chizi ke man motavajeh shodam ineh ke kurdi hamoun farsieh faghat kalamat ro yekam ghaliz talafoz mikonan.


Na dadash. 
Kordi kermanshahi va soorani faghat eentorie

Kordi kalhori va baghiashoon enjoori nistan 

Manam hata motrvajeh nemisham chi migan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Na dadash.
> Kordi kermanshahi va soorani faghat eentorie
> 
> Kordi kalhori va baghiashoon enjoori nistan
> 
> Manam hata motrvajeh nemisham chi migan


jalebeh.mamnoun
albateh ye dost az kurdistan dashtam migoft kurdi kheyli be farsi nazdike. pass in harf galateh digheh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> jalebeh.mamnoun
> albateh ye dost az kurdistan dashtam migoft kurdi kheyli be farsi nazdike. pass in harf galateh digheh?


Na khob. Dorost mige

Vali kurdi ye zabane. Yani lahge nist 

Ghavaed va vocabulary kamelan motefaveti dare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

دو نفر گه کاری کردن، گه کاریشون برملا شده بدنامیش رو باید جمهوری اسلامی بکشه ! 


*25 پیامک، راز مرگ دختر مهابادی را فاش *
*کرد*
یکی از روزنامه‌های امروز کشور در گزارشی نوشت: بررسی پیامک‌های رد و بدل شده راز مرگ معمایی مهماندار « هتل تارا» را برملا کرد.
کد خبر: ۴۹۸۸۹۱
تاریخ انتشار:۲۰ ارديبهشت ۱۳۹۴ - ۱۰:۳۶-10 May 2015


یکی از روزنامه‌های امروز کشور در گزارشی نوشت: بررسی پیامک‌های رد و بدل شده راز مرگ معمایی مهماندار « هتل تارا» را برملا کرد.

روزنامه شهروند در مطلبی که بخش‌هایی از آن به نقل از روایت خبرگزاری میزان ار ماجرا منتشر شده، آورده است: یک هفته از مرگ جنجالی و خبرساز دختر مهابادی گذشت. مرگ مرموز این دخترک اگرچه تا روز پنجشنبه گذشته رسانه‌ای نشد، اما با حاشیه‌دار شدن این پرونده، سمت و سویی دیگر پیدا کرد. حالا اما با گذشت هشت روز از این حادثه ابعاد تازه‌تری از ماجرا فاش شد. تحقیقات و بررسی‌های اولیه از اعترافات متهم خبر می‌دهد و پرونده خارج از نوبت در حال رسیدگی است.

اما خبرگزاری میزان، به نقل از توکل حیدری رئیس ‌کل دادگستری آذربایجان‌ غربی ماجرا را اینگونه روایت کرده است:

«یکشنبه هفته گذشته دختر 26 ساله‌ای از طبقه چهارم هتلی در شهرستان مهاباد که به‌عنوان مهماندار در آن فعالیت می‌کرد، به پائین پرت می‌شود و در دم جان می‌بازد. بلافاصله پس از این حادثه، تحقیقات برای مشخص شدن ابعاد مختلف آن از سوی دستگاه قضایی آغاز شد اما هنوز چند ساعت از وقوع این حادثه نگذشت که خبرهای جهت‌دار و عجیبی از آن روی شبکه‌های اجتماعی و رسانه‌های معاند ظاهر شد.»

رئیس ‌کل دادگستری آذربایجان‌ غربی افزود: «با این حال در تحقیقات پلیسی و کارآگاهان مشخص شد که متهم، مهندس و متخصص طراحی داخلی ساختمان است و فعالیت وی در زمینه ارتقای استاندارد هتلداری بوده است. وی برای همین منظور در هتل تارای مهاباد حضور داشته و تحقیقات ما هرگونه وابستگی وی به دستگاه‌های دولتی را رد می‌کند؛ چه برسد به این‌که وی بازرس یا مأمور امنیتی باشد.»

او ادامه داد: «بررسی 25 پیامک رد و بدل شده بین متهم و دختر مهماندار نشان می‌دهد که متهم، دختر جوان را به اتاقش دعوت کرده است و متهم نیز در این رابطه اعتراف کرد که چند دقیقه پس از حضور مهماندار هتل در اتاق و گفت‌وگوی آن دو با یکدیگر، رئیس هتل که متوجه عدم حضور کارمندش شد، تلفنی ماجرا را به مادر او اطلاع می‌دهد و مادر دختر جوان نیز با دخترش تماس می‌گیرد و او را در جریان این‌که رئیس هتل دنبالش می‌گردد، قرار می‌دهد. پس از این تماس، دختر جوان با یکی از همکارانش تماس می‌گیرد تا سر و گوشی آب دهد و ماجرا را به وی اطلاع دهد. بر اساس گفته‌های متهم، همکار او پس از بررسی به وی اطلاع می‌دهد که رئیس هتل مشغول کنترل دوربین‌های مدار بسته است. دختر جوان دستپاچه شده و تصمیم می‌گیرد اتاق را ترک کند و این کار را از طریق بالکن‌ها انجام دهد. وی چند بالکن کناری را که هر یک حدود 80 سانتیمتر با یکدیگر فاصله داشته‌اند، طی می‌کند و پس از آن تصمیم می‌گیرد که از طریق بالکن به طبقه پایین‌تر بپرد که پس از آویزان شدن از بالکن موفق به این کار نشده و به پایین پرت می‌شود.»

رد فرضیه تجاوز

در حالی که شایعات روزهای گذشته، فرضیه تجاوز به مهماندار هتل تارا در یکی از اتاق‌های طبقه چهارم بین مردم مهاباد گوش به گوش می‌چرخید، رئیس‌ کل دادگستری استان آذربایجان‌ غربی گفت: «معاینات پزشکی قانونی هرگونه شایعه در مورد تجاوز به دختر مهماندار را رد می‌کند و نشان می‌دهد که رابطه‌ای در این حد بین او و متهم وجود نداشته است.»

توکل حیدری اضافه کرد: «دادگستری آذربایجان غربی ماجرای هتل تارا را از حیث ایمنی ساختمان و فقدان موانع لازم در بالکن‌ها نیز مورد بررسی قرار خواهد داد.»

یک متهم دستگیر شد

اصلان حیدری، دادستان عمومی و انقلاب مهاباد نیز در رابطه با روند رسیدگی به این حادثه گفت: «پرونده این حادثه به بازپرسی دادسرای مهاباد ارجاع شده و تحقیقات لازم در زمینه مرگ مشکوک این دختر جوان با دقت کامل در حال انجام است. مسئولان شهر و دستگاه قضایی شهرستان تمام تلاش خود را به کار بسته‌اند تا حقی در این زمینه ضایع نشود. تا زمان احقاق حق با جدیت تمام این پرونده مورد پیگیری قرار می‌گیرد. بر اساس دستورات داده شده، این پرونده خارج از نوبت و در حداقل زمان ممکن رسیدگی می‌شود. هم‌اکنون یک نفر متهم در همین زمینه دستگیر شده و تحقیقات از وی برای روشن شدن قضیه ادامه دارد.»

نکات مهم حادثه مهاباد

علیرضا رادفر معاون استانداری آذربایجان غربی مهم‌ترین موارد حادثه مهاباد را اینگونه بیان می‌کند:

متهم احتمالی این اتفاق ناگوار هیچ ارتباطی با نهادهای امنیتی نداشته و به‌عنوان مشاور بخش خصوصی در راستای زمینه‌سازی برای ارتقای درجه هتل در آنجا حاضر بود.

هیچ تعرضی به این دختر مهابادی صورت نگرفته و این امر طبق معاینه پزشکی قانونی مورد تأیید است و مشکل اخلاقی در این حادثه وجود نداشت.

هیچ خسارتی به اموال مردمی و دولتی به جز هتل که دچار حریق شده، وارد نشده است و دو خودروی آتش گرفته نیز از اموال هتل مهاباد بودند.

در این اتفاقات 25 نفر مجروح شدند که از این تعداد، هفت نفر از کارکنان نیروی انتظامی مهاباد بودند. بر خلاف فضاسازی و کشته‌سازی رسانه‌های معاند از این حادثه، هیچ تیراندازی توسط نیروهای انتظامی صورت نگرفته و این نیرو‌ها تنها با استفاده از روش‌های ضد اغتشاش سعی در متفرق کردن جوانان داشتند.

خانواده دختر مهابادی نقشی در تهییج مردم و جوانان نداشته‌اند و آنها بیشتر به پیگیری این مسأله از راه‌های قانونی تأکید دارند.

بسیاری از عکس‌هایی که در فضای مجازی از این حادثه منتشر شده، واقعی نیست و به دیگر اتفاقات در سال‌های دور و نزدیک تعلق دارند.

فریناز خسروانی 26 ساله مهماندار هتل تارای شهرستان مهاباد بود که 13 اردیبهشت‌ماه بر اثر سقوط از بالکن طبقه چهارم این هتل به کام مرگ فرو رفت.


در این رابطه بیشتر بخوانید: 25 پیامک، راز مرگ دختر مهابادی را فاش کرد - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK © سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

man beram. khedmateh mogadas calls .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> man beram. khedmateh mogadas calls .


Khoda hamrat . movazebe khodet baashia ma inja ye ostad bishtar nadarimaa 

================================================================






================================================================

*وزیر دفاع کره شمالی 'اعدام شد'*

6 ساعت پیش
هم‌رسانی





آقای هیون در سال ۲۰۱۲ وزیر دفاع شد که در پی یک رشته پاکسازی مقام ها بود
به گزارش رسانه ها سازمان جاسوسی کره جنوبی به پارلمان این کشور خبر داده است که هیون یونگ چول، وزیر دفاع کره شمالی، اعدام شده است.

خبرگزاری یونهاپ کره جنوبی گزارش داد که به نمایندگان پارلمان گفته شده که آقای هیون روز ۳۰ آوریل با آتش ضدهوایی در برابر چشم دیگران اعدام شده است.

تصور می شود که او به نشان دادن* ضعف در وفاداری* به رهبر کره شمالی متهم شده بود.

آقای هیون در سال ۲۰۱۲ وزیر دفاع شد که در پی یک رشته پاکسازی مقام ها بود.

تصور می شود که او از سال ۲۰۱۰ به درجه ژنرالی رسیده بود اما اطلاعات زیادی درباره او وجود ندارد.

او در دسامبر ۲۰۱۱ در کمیته خاکسپاری کیم جونگ ایل رهبر سابق کره شمالی خدمت کرد که نشانه نفوذ در میان طبقه حاکم است.

جزییات زیادی در مورد این گزارش اعدام وجود دارد، اما یونهاپ به نقل از سازمان امنیت ملی کره جنوبی نوشت که آقای هیون در جریان رویدادی با حضور کیم جونگ اون، رهبر این کشور، چرت زده بود.

به گفته کارشناسان اگر این خبر تایید شود به معنی ادامه تصفیه حساب سیاسی با مخالفان کیم جونگ اون، رهبر کره شمالی است.

سازمان اطلاعات کره جنوبی روز ۲۹ آوریل هم گزارش داده بود که کره شمالی پانزده مقام بلندپایه این کشور را امسال اعدام کرده است.

یکی از افرادی که طبق آن گزارش ها اعدام شد، یک معاون وزیر است که انتقادهایی به طرح‌های جنگل‌داری کشور وارد دانسته بود.

خبر آن اعدام‌ها از سوی کره شمالی تائید نشده است اما رهبران این کشور پیشتر هم برای حدف رقبای خود دست به چنین کاری زده‌اند.

*شوهر عمه کیم جونگ اون، رهبر کره شمالی و یکی از قدرتمندترین سیاستمداران این کشور در سال ۲۰۱۳ اعدام شد*.

کیم جونگ اون در سال ۲۰۱۱ پس از مرگ پدرش، کیم جونگ ایل به رهبری کره شمالی رسید.

کارشناسان می گویند این اعدام ها نشانه احساس ناامنی رهبر کره شمالی است

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> man beram. khedmateh mogadas calls .


Boro b salamat kaku. 

Khoda poshto panahet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*چهارده ملوان ایرانی احتمالا به دست الشباب سومالی افتاده‌اند*
گزارش ها از سومالی حاکی است که قایقی با چهارده ملوان ایرانی دچار مشکل شده و سرنشینان آن به ساحل آمده اند.

شاهدان عینی در منطقه جلجدود به بی‌بی‌سی گفتند که این ملوانان اکنون در اختیار گروه اسلامگرای افراطی الشباب قرار دارند که کنترل این منطقه را در دست دارد.

مقامات دولت سومالی یا الشباب هنوز در مورد این گزارش ها اظهارنظر نکرده اند.

دزدی دریایی در این منطقه رواج داشت، اما فعالیت دزدان دریایی در ماه های اخیر به شدت کاهش یافته است


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Thank God, I shouldn't be worried that I may be accepted in UT, thank Gooood. lol


Lol, you mean Ut's got just one vacant position and that's reserved for the number one ranked, dude. Oh, that gotta be hurting 
Kidding dude, hope you the very bests, and the brightest of futures.



haman10 said:


> be khanoome non-existentet ham salam beresoon .



 , Good one, 
Haman, you're just getting more cute every passing day, why is that? continue the same road, and I'd fell in love, one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@haman10 mod ha ro mention kon ya tu pm azashun bekha un olagh ro sari ban konan. agarm betuni un 3 accounte ghablish ro be dalile zire pa gozashtan e ghavine site ban koni ke dige shahkare... .

Sari mod ha ro mentiin kon ya pm beheshun bede.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> @haman10 mod ha ro mention kon ya tu pm azashun bekha un olagh ro sari ban konan. agarm betuni un 3 accounte ghablish ro be dalile zire pa gozashtan e ghavine site ban koni ke dige shahkare... .
> 
> Sari mod ha ro mentiin kon ya pm beheshun bede.


Ghaziyeh chiyeh dobaareh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ghaziyeh chiyeh dobaareh?


multi account jadid jenab al-hasani 

can't get enough of these creatures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Ghaziyeh chiyeh dobaareh?


Bia kik behet begam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Ostad said:


> بعله جاتون خالی الان کردستانم
> طبیعت بسیار زیبای بهاری



ماشاالله ، ماشاالله

مواظب خودت باش ، کردستانه دیگه !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> multi account jadid jenab al-hasani
> 
> can't get enough of these creatures




ahan ... oun ancient semitic Arabic troll ra ke man chenaan behesh to oun yeki forum ridam, ke digeh be oun yeki forum bar ham nagasht 



2800 said:


> Bia kik behet begam.


OK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> مواظب خودت باش ، کردستانه دیگه !


Agha mage kordestan cheshe badbakht 



rmi5 said:


> ahan ... oun ancient semitic Arabic troll ra ke man chenaan behesh to oun yeki forum ridam, ke digeh be oun yeki forum bar ham nagasht


haha 

khoob kardi behesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*دوستان یه مشکلی پیش اومده*

من این کشتی ایران شاهد رو که به یمن می رفت از تو تا سایت تو گوشی ردگیری می کردم
کشتی 6 ساعت پیش کنار مسقط بود با سرعت 8 نات و هر دو سایت این رو تایید می کنند

العان بعد از 6 ساعت مشخصات کشتی در در سایت اولی همان کنار مسقط ولی با سرعت 8 است
و در سایت دوم نشون میده دیگه کشتی در وسط خلیج فارس است ان هم با سرعت 1 نات


سرعت یک نات برای موقعی هست که کشتی معمولا یا اسیب دیده یا در کنار بندر منتظر نوبت هست
ولی وسط خلیج فارس که بندری نیست, نکنه مشکل فنی پیدا کرده ؟

چه طوری کشتی که داخل هر دو سایت در حال طی مسیر بوده العان در یک زمان در دو جای متفاوت هست؟


به نظر من این کشتی داره یه بازی انجام میده
ممکن هست دو کشتی رو با یک کد ترانسپوندر به حرکت در اورده تا نیروهای اعتلاف رو گیج بکنه؟
یا شاید هم به کشتی حمله شده؟ تا حالا که خبری نیست؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> شاید هم به کشتی حمله شده؟

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

bsruzm said:


> Can you explain me what does (If only it was possible) mean clever guy the one who lives in English speaking country?
> Problem isn't with your English but is with your sight.
> I never heard of such bullsh*t a person who lives in an English speaking country, speaks better than the one who doesn't, I think it's about education.



I did not want to go off-topic in that thread; hence, I reply to you, here.
Bro, you need to work on your English language. Some of your sentences, like the first sentence in the quoted part, does not have any meanings in English language. 
BTW, you are very wrong. A person who has never lived in an English-Speaking country, can never speak the language as fluent as a person who lives in an English-Speaking country. 
Good Night!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> Agha mage kordestan cheshe badbakht



بابا بی خیال 

اصن کردستان تاج سر ما 

راضی شدی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Guys , Some Serious Stuff Happening in Indian ocean ... We have a ghost ship

اخرین اطلاعاتی که رو نت هست




ساعت 2 جهانی ( 5 ساعت پیش) کنار مسقط بوده با سرعت 8 نات یعنی 15 کیلومتر بر ساعت در حال حرکت هست
تا العان باید 70 کیلومتر از محل فعلیش دور شده باشه
البته این سرعت 15 کیلومتر عادی است و سرعتی هست که بازده اقتصادی داره(حداکثر سرعت در حال اضطراری 20 کیلومتر بر ساعت هست

همه کشتی ها به دو صورت کشف می شوند
یک رادارساحلی و دو ترانسپوندر خود کشتنی که با استفاده از جی پی اس و اینترنت محل خودش رو اعلام میکنه

العان اگه داخل نقشه رو نگاه کنید بعد از بندر مسقط به سمت یمن تا مایل ها( احتمالا تا خود صنعا)هیچ رادار ساحلی وجود نداره ...همش کویر است و بیابان
پس تنها روش کشف ترانسپوندر کشتی است که برای 5 ساعت یا توسط خود کاپیتان کشتی و یا به دلیلی (جمینگ؟) از دسترس خارج شده
پنج ساعت گم شدن کشتی چیز کمی نیست اگه تو سایت رو نگاه کنید موقعیت کشتی ها هر پانزده دقیقه اپدیت میشه


ماشالله با این سرعتی هم که داره حالا حالاها به صنعا نمی رسه
شاید فردا صبح شبکه خبر یه خبری از موقعیتش داد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> راضی شدی ؟


Are 

na bebin dadash , ghazie injast ke melat khial mikonan ke mizan jormo jenayat een tarafa kheyli bishtar az shahr haye digast .

dar haali ke aslan eentor nist 



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> العان


العان yani chi dadash ? 



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> جمینگ؟


girimo jamming kardan keshti Iran Shahed ru . baadesh ke chi ?

Alborz miad pishesh va ECCM rah mindaze . aslan che hadafi ru donbal mikone jamming yek keshti badbakht barbari ? 

conspiracy theory rah nandaz baradar man

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> girimo jamming kardan keshti Iran Shahed ru . baadesh ke chi ?
> Alborz miad pishesh va ECCM rah mindaze . aslan che hadafi ru donbal mikone jamming yek keshti badbakht barbari ?


البرز العان نزدیک باب المندب هست از 500 کیلومتری چطوری می خواد بیاد کمک شاهد؟
این دو قرار هست نزدیک یمن همدیگر را ملاقات کنند
البته من هنوز به قابلیت های ناوشکن های ایرانی خصوصا تو بخش جنگ الکترونیک و ضد هوایی شک دارم

مهمترین دستاورد جمینگ قطع کردن ارتباط کشتی شاهد با بندر عباس و البرز هست
البته که به شدت این کار رو روحیه کار کنان تاثیر میگذاره و دیتا لینک خبر نگارهای شبکه خبر رو هم قطع می کنه...
کشتی نمی تونه در وضعیت خطر اعلام دیسترس کنه یا موقعیت ناوگان دشمن رو گزارش بده
اگه هر بالایی سرش بیاد هیچکس نمی فهمه چی شده

البته تو پست قبلی گفتم احتمال زیاد (؟)خود کشتی از قصد همه چی رو خاموش کرده

خداییش هامان جان دفعه قبل باند فرودگاه رو جلوی چشم هواپیمای در حال اپروچ دود کردند رفت هوا
خیال می کنی اعتلاف اونجا فرش قرمز پهن کرده که کشتی شاهد با اوم همه خبر نگار بره صنعا و به ریش عمو سام بخنده
قطعا اونها هم یه کاری می کنند
حالا چه کاری بماند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@2800

agha mishe lotfan bas koni dorost kardane thread dar morede arabestan ro? harchizi ye limiti dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

New said:


> برادر عزیز چرا به ماجرا الکی جو میدی؟
> تا اونجایی که بنده متوجه فرمایشات او دوست عزیزمون شدم (عرض می کنم که برداشت بنده حقیر از فرمایشات دوستمون هست) ایشون قصد توهین نداشتند و بیشتر انتقادشون به رویه معیوب در قهرمان پروری بی خود از چند آدم حتی پایین تر از معمول بود.
> فکر می کنم منظور ایشون این بود که اگه وقت و سرمایه و هزینه ای که در این چهل سال به پای این آدم های معمولی هدر شد اگه در یک سیستم سالم نخبه پرور صرف انسان های با استعداد و درس خونده می شد در کمتر از 4 5 سال دستاوردی رو که اینها در 40 سال نتونستن کسب کنن رو بدست می آوردن.
> در ضمن فکر می کنم که از نظر اون دوستمون حتی نحوه ی قهرمان سازی هم کاملا مسخره بوده کما اینکه انیشتین یا سایر برندگان مثلا جوایز نوبل هم دهه ها کارهای سنگین مطالعاتی و تحقیقاتی با بسیاری مواد شیمیایی و غیر شیمیایی، می کنن ولی شما به خاطر استعداد و ضریب هوشی که دارن نمی بینی که مثلا زانوشون آب بیاره.



برادر من خودم به ایشان در یک پست جواب دادم. ولی ایشون با باقی گذاشتن پست خودشان، تنها جواب من به خودش را زده پاک کرده است.
مثل اینکه تحمل جوابگویی به پستهایشان را نداشته است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> harchizi ye limiti dare.


Except for the universe and human stupidity, and Einstein's not sure about the former. 
I saw your post and this quote just poped up unintentionally.  sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

کشتی ایران شاهد از 26 ساعت پیش تا حالا هیچ تماسی برقرار نکرده
IRAN SHAHED Current position (IMO 9184691) | VesselFinder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jack 86000

An Iranian Oil Tanker Hacked Its Own Tracking System to Avoid Detection

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Human Capital Index 2015 was just published.

Iran's rank: 80

Ajab nokhbehai darima. 

From the report:

"Talent, not capital, will be the key factor linking innovation, competitiveness and growth in the 21st century, and we must each understand better the global talent value chain. Better data and metrics are critical to this understanding. The Human Capital Index quantifies how countries are developing and deploying their human capital and tracks progress over time. This Report provides comprehensive information on the talent base in each country, including information on education levels of the employed, unemployed and the inactive members of the population as well as the specific qualifications of the latest entrants to the workforce."

=============================================================

Middle East's tallest suspension bridge to open in Iran - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

haman10 said:


> Agha mage kordestan cheshe badbakht


Kurdestan beheshte Irane va Kurdha az mehraboon tarin va bagheirat tarin va bahoush tarin aghvame Irane azizemoon hastand.... man be shakhse eftekhar mikonam be kurd hamoon va kurdestan... man sarbazi oonja boodam ye moddat....... che havayeee...che nature...va che mardome mehrabooni dare... harchand ba,azi baradarane kurd sunni oonja yekam bi ensafi mikardan ba ma vali man asheghe oonha ham hastam... va agar kurdhaye sunni ya balouch ya turkmen keshvaram niaz be komak peida konand va jang beshe man ba eftekhar barashoon joon midam... ta,arof ham nemikonam....man behtarin doostam ham Kurde khorasanie...ajab pesarie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Dar hashieh:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

Daneshmand said:


> Dar hashieh:


centrfugesh nasle IR-1 hastesh va kohne shode bande khoda...ye IR-8 nasb kone mishe good to go...vali khdayeesh oon vazire energy amrica ro didid mohash mesleh khahar zade 3 saleye mane!! ino didam yade oon oftadam!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

jack 86000 said:


> An Iranian Oil Tanker Hacked Its Own Tracking System to Avoid Detection



IRAN SHAHED Current position (IMO 9184691) | VesselFinder

دوستان پس حدثم درست بود
برو بچ هکر وزارت اطلاعات شبانه روز در پاک کردن رد تانکر ها و کارگو ها هستند
میگن نیاز مادر اختراع هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@syedali73 didn't want to get more off-topic so i'll continue here :

dude please don't give people negative ratings . its extremely scary and very harsh .

what did i do to deserve this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

haman10 said:


> @syedali73 didn't want to get more off-topic so i'll continue here :
> 
> dude please don't give people negative ratings . its extremely scary and very harsh .
> 
> what did i do to deserve this


Are you Shia? No offense...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SarthakGanguly said:


> Are you Shia? No offense...


yeah . being a shia is not offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SarthakGanguly

haman10 said:


> yeah . being a shia is not offensive


Yeah, no, that's cool... but then chances are you will be ignored by him.  Sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> vaay cheghad to badbakhti  yani khaaaaak tou saret
> 
> @kollang azizam chi behet goftam ? injoor mojoodat peyda mishan tou iran , garche tedadeshoon 20-30 hezar ta nist . ina ru bayad mesle moosh az keshvar bendazi biroon , ghablesham touri bezanishoon sedaye sag bedan


  
why haman why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

GHERMEEEEEZETEH!!! 

@haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @Daneshmand @Abii @New @mohsen @2800 @scythian500 @JEskandari @Hussein @raptor22 @Ostad @F117 @Kiarash @Gilamard @rahi2357 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @MTN1917 @Militant Atheist @Surenas @SOHEIL @IR-TR @The SiLent crY

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

ResurgentIran said:


> GHERMEEEEEZETEH!!!
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @Daneshmand @Abii @New @mohsen @2800 @scythian500 @JEskandari @Hussein @raptor22 @Ostad @F117 @Kiarash @Gilamard @rahi2357 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @MTN1917 @Militant Atheist @Surenas @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

lol where all these 66 guests in this thread coming from?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

ResurgentIran said:


> GHERMEEEEEZETEH!!!
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @Daneshmand @Abii @New @mohsen @2800 @scythian500 @JEskandari @Hussein @raptor22 @Ostad @F117 @Kiarash @Gilamard @rahi2357 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @MTN1917 @Militant Atheist @Surenas @SOHEIL @IR-TR @The SiLent crY



Screw both of them. 

I only watch Barca games.

Btw, Tractor is about to win the league.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> lol where all these 66 guests in this thread coming from?


'Last Of Us 2' PS4 Release Date Happening After The Movie Adaptation? Naughty Dog Slowy Giving Out Hints To Fans? : Trending News : Franchise Herald

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Screw both of them.
> 
> I only watch Barca games.
> 
> Btw, Tractor is about to win the league.


No

تصاویر/ بانمک‌ترین تاکسی ایرانی!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

ResurgentIran said:


> GHERMEEEEEZETEH!!!
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @Daneshmand @Abii @New @mohsen @2800 @scythian500 @JEskandari @Hussein @raptor22 @Ostad @F117 @Kiarash @Gilamard @rahi2357 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @MTN1917 @Militant Atheist @Surenas @SOHEIL @IR-TR @The SiLent crY


اگه نظر من را میخواهی در فدراسیون فوتبال را گل بگیرند اونوقت پولی را که بابت این فوتبال بی خاصیت میریزند توی سطل آشغال کشت و صنعت میزدند تا حالا حداقل از نظر کشاورزی و دامداری خودکفا شده بودیم .
حداقل پول را خرج ورزشهای دیگر میگردند اونوقت سالی چند تا مدال میگرفتیم لااقل دلمان خنک میشود.



Serpentine said:


> Screw both of them.
> 
> I only watch Barca games.
> 
> Btw, Tractor is about to win the league.


Well maybe next year now they had to ship the cup ASAP to isfahan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

2800 said:


> Good for Turkey


Agha jan, qarare mun yadet rafte? Hame daran az qanun tabaiyat mikonan.shoma ham lotfan hamrahi konid.

@ResurgentIran 
Dadash shoma ham javabe in karbare turko nade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> GHERMEEEEEZETEH!!!
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @Daneshmand @Abii @New @mohsen @2800 @scythian500 @JEskandari @Hussein @raptor22 @Ostad @F117 @Kiarash @Gilamard @rahi2357 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @MTN1917 @Militant Atheist @Surenas @SOHEIL @IR-TR @The SiLent crY


LOL

Dude why in the hell there's 88 guests here? 
Guess the turks have a reason to be here 24/7 like leeches afterall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

WTF??? 90 guests!!! They closed a highschool in Turkey, I guess. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> WTF??? 90 guests!!! They closed a highschool in Turkey, I guess. LOL


LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Agha jan, qarare mun yadet rafte? Hame daran az qanun tabaiyat mikonan.shoma ham lotfan hamrahi konid.
> 
> @ResurgentIran
> Dadash shoma ham javabe in karbare turko nade.


@2800 
Lotfan kasi javaab e oun walad e zena ha ra nadeh.
mamnoun

In tractor ham ke rid ...
haalam gerefteh shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @2800
> Lotfan kasi javaab e oun walad e zena ha ra nadeh.
> mamnoun
> 
> In tractor ham ke rid ...
> haalam gerefteh shod.


Doostan shoma vaghean bazi haye league iran ru negah mikonin? 

Zendegi nadarin  be jash ye filmi serial bahali chizi bebinin baw

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Doostan shoma vaghean bazi haye league iran ru negah mikonin?
> 
> Zendegi nadarin  be jash ye filmi serial bahali chizi bebinin baw


Na haman jan, man kollan football ha ra negaah nemikonam(na irani na khareji), vali in baazi ye akhar e league boud ke 5 daghigheh akharesh ra didam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @2800
> Lotfan kasi javaab e oun walad e zena ha ra nadeh.
> mamnoun
> 
> In tractor ham ke rid ...
> haalam gerefteh shod.



mellat tu tabriz avalesh fek kardan tractor ghahreman shode, rikhtan tu zamin shadi. fek konam vaghti befahman sepahan shode shahro be atish bekeshan.  jeddan alan negaranam tabriz che khabare, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

اینا موست بیوتیفول هستند !؟

10 Most Beautiful Pakistani Models And Actress 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@SOHEIL Salam dadam gel ke laghat nakardam !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> mellat tu tabriz avalesh fek kardan tractor ghahreman shode, rikhtan tu zamin shadi. fek konam vaghti befahman sepahan shode shahro be atish bekeshan.  jeddan alan negaranam tabriz che khabare, lol



Man ham daghighan hamin tor!!! In baazikon ha va daavar ha, be zour baayad az stadium raddeshoun konand biroun. 
Gozareshgar e television ham yek lahzeh hang kard ke chera inhaa daaran khoshhali mikonand!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> mellat tu tabriz avalesh fek kardan tractor ghahreman shode, rikhtan tu zamin shadi. fek konam vaghti befahman sepahan shode shahro be atish bekeshan.  jeddan alan negaranam tabriz che khabare, lol



احتمال کرم ریختن عربستان هست

احتمالا فردا رسانه های جهان تیتر میزنن که اینا بخاطر تبعیض قومیتی ریختن بیرون



2800 said:


> @SOHEIL Salam dadam gel ke laghat nakardam !



سلام

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> اینا موست بیوتیفول هستند !؟
> 
> 10 Most Beautiful Pakistani Models And Actress 2015


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Dustan tu threade iraq war against ISIS ye wahhabie harumi dare bar zede Iran troll mikone. Lotfan ye saro be me section bezanin

@sepi
Ye jeddiati az khodet neshun bede be un thread sar bezan va kari kon be khatere tohin hash va troll hash ban beshe. Chand safheye akhire tubthread dare faghat be iran fosh mide, man inja jadidam kari azam bar nemiad tobne mid ha erjaa bede ra bsnnesh konan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Man ham daghighan hamin tor!!! In baazikon ha va daavar ha, be zour baayad az stadium raddeshoun konand biroun.
> Gozareshgar e television ham yek lahzeh hang kard ke chera inhaa daaran khoshhali mikonand!!!


عکس‌های عجیب از یادگار (گزارش تصویری) | ورزش 3

تغییر چهره تونی؛ از قهرمانی تا اشک (عکس) | ورزش 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

----------------
Dustan baraye inke harum zadecha ro khafe konin postaye una ro daste jami report konin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> عکس‌های عجیب از یادگار (گزارش تصویری) | ورزش 3
> 
> تغییر چهره تونی؛ از قهرمانی تا اشک (عکس) | ورزش 3


ahaan ... Goftam ke ghaziyeh gheyr e aaddi boud. Pas avval behehoun eshtebaah khabar daadand ...
Oun 2 ta aks ke az face e toni hast, kheyli jaaleb hast. ishaallaa ke be kasi aasib nareseh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Che khabare tabriz!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> ahaan ... Goftam ke ghaziyeh gheyr e aaddi boud. Pas avval behehoun eshtebaah khabar daadand ...
> Oun 2 ta aks ke az face e toni hast, kheyli jaaleb hast. ishaallaa ke be kasi aasib nareseh.



انلاین از تبریز/ 

- چندین و چند هوادار زیر دست و پای خیل عظیم مردم قرار می‌گیرند. نیروهای امنیتی با برخی از طرفداران تیم تراکتورسازی درگیر می‌شوند و چند هوادار با آمبولانس از ورزشگاه بیرون برده می‌شوند.

-در حال حاضر گارد ویژه وارد عمل شده است.

-بازیکنان دو تیم در رختکن هستند و به دلیل ازدیاد جمعیت نمی‌توانند از رختکن خارج شوند.

هواداران تراکتورسازی تبریز با نیروی انتظامی به شدت درگیر شدند



جنبه هم چیز خوبیه باو، خوب تراکتور بعد گل سوم افتضاح بازی کرد انصافا. نفت هم مالی نبود البته.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> age ando ghermez nemigereft injor nemishod . chera ekhraj shod aslan ?


man haghighatesh baazi ra kaamel nadidam, nemidounam ke yek ho chi shod ...



Serpentine said:


> انلاین از تبریز/
> 
> - چندین و چند هوادار زیر دست و پای خیل عظیم مردم قرار می‌گیرند. نیروهای امنیتی با برخی از طرفداران تیم تراکتورسازی درگیر می‌شوند و چند هوادار با آمبولانس از ورزشگاه بیرون برده می‌شوند.
> 
> -در حال حاضر گارد ویژه وارد عمل شده است.
> 
> -بازیکنان دو تیم در رختکن هستند و به دلیل ازدیاد جمعیت نمی‌توانند از رختکن خارج شوند.
> 
> هواداران تراکتورسازی تبریز با نیروی انتظامی به شدت درگیر شدند
> 
> 
> 
> جنبه هم چیز خوبیه باو، خوب تراکتور بعد گل سوم افتضاح بازی کرد انصافا. نفت هم مالی نبود البته.



LOL ... That's so Tabriz ...  100% midounestam injouri misheh. 
kollan tabrizi ha ba esfahani ha moshkel daarand va bar aks. haalaa ghahremaan nashodan yek taraf, inke sepahan ghahreman shod ham kolli rou a'saab hast. 
Albatteh ye kam ke begzareh, ghaziyeh aroum misheh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Che khabare tabriz!!!!!


Baba dar footballo bayad gel gereft mellat ma janbe nadaran 

Khoda rahm karde b ma kermanshahia k team nadarim tou league bartar 

Vagarna inja ham hamoon asho hamoon kase mishod

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Baba dar footballo bayad gel gereft mellat ma janbe nadaran
> 
> Khoda rahm karde b ma kermanshahia k team nadarim tou league bartar
> 
> Vagarna inja ham hamoon asho hamoon kase mishod


LOL ... Shirin Faraaz boud timetoun? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> man haghighatesh baazi ra kaamel nadidam, nemidounam ke yek ho chi shod ...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... That's so Tabriz ...  100% midounestam injouri misheh.
> kollan tabrizi ha ba esfahani ha moshkel daarand va bar aks. haalaa ghahremaan nashodan yek taraf, inke sepahan ghahreman shod ham kolli rou a'saab hast.
> Albatteh ye kam ke begzareh, ghaziyeh aroum misheh ...


Lol 

Ma ha ham ba hamedani ha moshkel darim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> man haghighatesh baazi ra kaamel nadidam, nemidounam ke yek ho chi shod ...
> 
> LOL ... That's so Tabriz ...  100% midounestam injouri misheh.
> kollan tabrizi ha ba esfahani ha moshkel daarand va bar aks. haalaa ghahremaan nashodan yek taraf, inke sepahan ghahreman shod ham kolli rou a'saab hast.
> Albatteh ye kam ke begzareh, ghaziyeh aroum misheh ...



فاز اینایی که استادیوم خودشون رو خراب میکنن نمیدونم چیه. یه زمانی سر بازیهای پرسپولیس استقلال هم همین جوری میشد، استادیوم تیم خودشون رو خراب میکردن.

این فوتبال آشغالیو توی ایران باید جمع کنن،یعنی سطح بازیکنا در حد بسیار افتضاح هست. جمعش کنن بدن به ورزشای دیگه مثل والیبال یا بسکتبال. فرقی هم نمیکنه کی قهرمانه، همشون یه پخن.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> LOL ... Shirin Faraaz boud timetoun? LOL


Are agha che hafeze ie dari

Ye baar oumad tou league bartar pedare ma ru dar avordan mellat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Lol, @Serpentine ICMP flooding attack reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Lol, @Serpentine ICMP flooding attack reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> فاز اینایی که استادیوم خودشون رو خراب میکنن نمیدونم چیه. یه زمانی سر بازیهای پرسپولیس استقلال هم همین جوری میشد، استادیوم تیم خودشون رو خراب میکردن.
> 
> این فوتبال آشغالیو توی ایران باید جمع کنن،یعنی سطح بازیکنا در حد بسیار افتضاح هست. جمعش کنن بدن به ورزشای دیگه مثل والیبال یا بسکتبال. فرقی هم نمیکنه کی قهرمانه، همشون یه پخن.



Albatteh in persepolis ke inghadr ter zadeh, ke alaan digeh tarafdaar haash bi hes shodan.
Raast migi vaallaa.



haman10 said:


> Are agha che hafeze ie dari
> 
> Ye baar oumad tou league bartar pedare ma ru dar avordan mellat



LOL, Are.
Varzesh e mahboub e mardom, taraf e shoma chi hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Albatteh in persepolis ke inghadr ter zadeh, ke alaan digeh tarafdaar haash bi hes shodan.
> Raast migi vaallaa.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Are.
> Varzesh e mahboub e mardom, taraf e shoma chi hast?


Koshti va box 

Ma pahlevoonim dadash 


Serpentine said:


>


LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> fake ping load on the forum, that's from middle east.



How would you know that? ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> How would you know that? ?


Just guessing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> 120 guests vs 1 guest

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

فیلم دوربین‌های مداربسته هتل تارا مهاباد در روز حادثه - صبحانه آنلاین | Sobhanehonline.com
دوربین مداربسته هتل مهاباد؛ فریناز خسروانی چه کار کرد؟

مردم واقعا بعضی وقتها مغزشون کار نمی کنه
بعد از مدتها چهارتا سرمایه گذار خارجی می خواستن بیان مهاباد برای سرمایه گذاری تو بخش ترانزیت
گرفتن تنها هتل بین المللی شهرشون رو برای دفاع از ناموس  اتیش زده اند
حالا که دختره هم ...... از اب در اومده
چشم هم وطنان با غیرت مهابادی روشن

*گفتا زچه نالیم که از ماست که بر ماست
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> @2800
> Lotfan kasi javaab e oun walad e zena ha ra nadeh.
> mamnoun
> 
> In tractor ham ke rid ...
> haalam gerefteh shod.


doostan vaghti ye tavafoghe jamee mishe ra,ayat konid...ba tikke kenaye ham hatta javabeshoon ro nadid... makhsoosan oon oghdeyee ke esmesh jadide... va refighe digash ke az dahanesh joz ridane be keshvare sabeghesh hichi dar nemiad.... lotfan torkaro be ezafeye 3 ta nokar sefate vatani ro nadide begirid...engar aslan vojoud nadaran va post hashoon ro ham nakhoondid

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> doostan vaghti ye tavafoghe jamee mishe ra,ayat konid...ba tikke kenaye ham hatta javabeshoon ro nadid... makhsoosan oon oghdeyee ke esmesh jadide... va refighe digash ke az dahanesh joz ridane be keshvare sabeghesh hichi dar nemiad.... lotfan torkaro be ezafeye 3 ta nokar sefate vatani ro nadide begirid...engar aslan vojoud nadaran va post hashoon ro ham nakhoondid


I'd rather clean the toilets where i work, than to give those idiots a reason to live

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

@kollang bro look at this






i get 1 and 1/3 why only 1 is right and 1/3 is wrong ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Is n't it this type of riazi questions being asked by those ignored tork members? They all ask this specific kind of question or I mixed this one by ignored ones? Disguise!!!


----------



## New

asena_great said:


> i get 1 and 1/3 why only 1 is right and 1/3 is wrong ?


X should also be an integer (member of Z), hence the only correct answer is 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

scythian500 said:


> Is n't it this type of riazi questions being asked by those ignored tork members? They all ask this specific kind of question or I mixed this one by ignored ones? Disguise!!!


Nope he is totally a cool guy.

@asena_great
Bro in the question it is issued that x belongs to Z territory thus x=1/3 aint the answer.

Bro It think -up to now- you have learnt all the necessary skills to solve mathematic questions.now you should work on your nervousness.as I see you missed the first part of the question due to nervousness.you should be solving of this issue (being nervous) now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> X should also be an integer (member of Z), hence the only correct answer is 1.



malume darseto khub baladi doktor, na mese inke tu daneshgah tehran ye chizaie yad midan.  just jk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> Is n't it this type of riazi questions being asked by those ignored tork members? They all ask this specific kind of question or I mixed this one by ignored ones? Disguise!!!


No dear , asena is our buddy



Serpentine said:


> doktor



riazi 2vom dabirestan ru balade  pesar khale man reshteye riazi mikhoone 2vom dabirestanam hast .

behet ghole midam az "doctor" sari tar hal mikone een soala ru

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> malume darseto khub baladi doktor, na mese inke tu daneshgah tehran ye chizaie yad midan.  just jk


Go joke somewhere else you filthy Sharify 
Serpentine, kiddings aside, you need to try UT, madan boodi ya metal ? madan tooye 50 tomaniye, metal tooye pardise fanni hast, age khasti bia khodam tour leader misham behet metal ro neshoon midam, ba khodet in karo nakon, bezar ye 2 sal ham ke shode bebini daneshgah chiye, ye charta adam fahmide tooye zendegit bebini 
BTW, My home is in Amirabad, you contact me, and I'll be there in less than 5 mins. Then we could discuss things in person if needed  




haman10 said:


> pesar khale man reshteye riazi mikhoone 2vom dabirestanam hast .
> 
> behet ghole midam az "doctor" sari tar hal mikone een soala ru





haman10 said:


> I clean the toilets where i work


yekam az pesar khalat yad begir haman joon, be jaye inke hamash tooye toilet mashghool bashi 
Of course I'm just kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hamin alan raftam va jozve saal avalamo peyda kardam @Serpentine @kollang @Daneshmand 



Be doctor gholabi begin b andaze saal aval man ssavad nadari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Go joke somewhere else you filthy Sharify
> Serpentine, kiddings aside, you need to try UT, madan boodi ya metal ? madan tooye 50 tomaniye, metal tooye pardise fanni hast, age khasti bia khodam tour leader misham behet metal ro neshoon midam, ba khodet in karo nakon, bezar ye 2 sal ham ke shode bebini daneshgah chiye, ye charta adam fahmide tooye zendegit bebini
> BTW, My home is in Amirabad, you contact me, and I'll be there in less than 5 mins. Then we could discuss things in person if needed



Na inke sharif hala kheili chize khasi bashe, vali man adat kardam, bekhatere 2sal arzesh nadare. ostada ro mishnasa,, contact daram, hata hanuz narafte ham ostad proje ro entekhab kardam taghriban va mozue proje ro ham midunam. osulan man ba adat be mohit haie jadid moshkel daram, albate age beram tehran yeki 2 mahe adat mikonam, vali khob tuie sharif man kheili adam mishnasam.

mamnun babate pishanhad btw. manam chanta dust daram ke tuie UT dars mikhunan. faregh az oun, it'd be weird to see you face to face, after all we have experienced here. 

@New @haman10

Man dargire in shiveie davaie shoma hastam, kheili bahale 






Just jk.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Na inke sharif hala kheili chize khasi bashe, vali man adat kardam, bekhatere 2sal arzesh nadare. ostada ro mishnasa,, contact daram, hata hanuz narafte ham ostad proje ro entekhab kardam taghriban va mozue proje ro ham midunam. osulan man ba adat be mohit haie jadid moshkel daram, albate age beram tehran yeki 2 mahe adat mikonam, vali khob tuie sharif man kheili adam mishnasam.
> 
> mamnun babate pishanhad btw. manam chanta dust daram ke tuie UT dars mikhunan. faregh az oun, it'd be weird to see you face to face, after all we have experienced here.
> 
> @New @haman10
> 
> Man dargire in shiveie davaie shoma hastam, kheili bahale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just jk.


Baba UT koja bood UT UT mikone vase ma

Tooye shahabad ( yeki az aghab oftade tarin shahr haye kermanshah) ham dars nemikhoone 

Kollan harki harchi mige tooye fazaye cyberi k rast nemige 

Shart mibandi ye bachast 18 salam bishtar senesh nist?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

دوستان یکی یکی برگ برنده رو می کنند
یاد دعواهای دوران دبستان افتادم....بابام اینکاره هست , من اینو دارم , مامانم بهم اینو داد و غیره
LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Salam dustan in jammersat irani nist. Ye mohajere afghan hast ke tu yeki az shahraye taghriban jonoubi e iran zendegi mikone. (shaydam be tehran raft o amadi dashte bashe) In fard ye afghane suunie atheist shode hast ke moteasefane joz dari vari chize digeyi nemige. In shakhs moshkelte ruhi ravani ham dare ke kheyliatun midunin va man inja varedesh nemisham (kesi khast tu kik beshesh migam). Lotfan har ja didin dare shero ver mige berin va elaam konin in fard ye afghane false flagger hast.

@kollang and others ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Inja ro didid bache ha? 
10 Most Beautiful Pakistani Models And Actress 2015 | Page 15


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Fileostal codes by country.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> Inja ro didid bache ha?
> 10 Most Beautiful Pakistani Models And Actress 2015 | Page 15


Dadash aks namoosemoon ru post nakon unja ina hame ye joorian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Tehran!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SherayPunjab said:


> Can you say in english?


Private conversation. If i wanted others to know what i said i would definitely use English

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> View attachment 222160
> View attachment 222160
> View attachment 222161
> View attachment 222162
> View attachment 222162
> View attachment 222164
> View attachment 222165
> View attachment 222166
> 
> Tehran!!


@haman10 
Tu kermanshah ham hamchin chizayi hast ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

کامنت ها رو بخونید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

http://www.mirchifun.mobi/files/download/id/65775

@Srinivas 
@Guynextdoor2 
@SrNair 
@kurup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

SOHEIL said:


> http://www.mirchifun.mobi/files/download/id/65775
> 
> @Srinivas
> @Guynextdoor2
> @SrNair
> @kurup



That's a nice song !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Srinivas said:


> That's a nice song !



Is this the original instrumental ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

SOHEIL said:


> Is this the original instrumental ?



Yes !

It is a movie song, In bollywood movies songs will be there ! 






Can you name this dancer in this Iranian show ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Srinivas said:


> Yes !
> 
> It is a movie song, In bollywood movies songs will be there !



Very nice song ...



Srinivas said:


> Can you name this dancer in this Iranian show ?



No idea ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

SherayPunjab said:


> Can you say in english?


He feels high on gheyrat, so he is asking other guys not to post pics of Iranian girls on the other thread.



haman10 said:


> Private conversation. If i wanted others to know what i said i would definitely use English


oops, I didn't see it Haman, excuse me, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

salam
@haman10 raje be bombbaran pkk.... man khabar nadaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shan-e-ibrahim

xenon54 said:


> Dem besten teil.



zürich

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Shan-e-ibrahim said:


> zürich


----------



## New

SherayPunjab said:


> then he is correct and a gentleman.


Not quite that much, but as you wish bro.


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کامنت ها رو بخونید


Dadash chera asabe khodemuno khurd konim vase ye sri heyvan? Man alan chand vaghtie tasmim gereftam dari vari ha ru tu internet nakhunam ta asabam khurd nashe.


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> He feels high on gheyrat



How much is the level of yours !?



scythian500 said:


>



Jizzez !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

تلاش شناور نروژی برای فرار از پرداخت خسارت میلیونی به ایران




خبرگزاری تسنیم: *در حالی که یک شناور نروژی با برخورد به سکوی فاز 13 پارس جنوبی 300 میلیون دلار خسارت به این پروژه زده است *مدیر کنسرسیوم فاز ١٣ پارس جنوبی خواستار همکاری امارات در توقیف و تحویل این کشتی بر اساس توافقنامه موسوم به ROPME شده است.
به گزارش خبرنگار اقتصادی خبرگزاری تسنیم، بامداد دوم فروردین سال جاری شناور آلپاین که با پرچم کشور سنگاپور در خلیج فارس در حال تردد بود به دلیل سهل انگاری کاپیتان این کشتی به پایه سکوی گازی شماره 13Aبرخورد و منطقه را ترک کرد.

بعد از این حادثه شناور برای انجام تعمیرات لازم به یکی از دایک های کشور امارات رفته و بدون پرداخت خسارت به راه خود ادامه می‌دهد.

بر این اساس کنسرسیوم فاز‌های 13 ایران از طریق مراجع ذی صلاح خواستار توقیف و تحویل شناور مذکور شد. بنا بر معاهده همکاری بین ایران و کشورهای حاشیه خلیج فارس موسوم به ROPME در صورت ایجاد خسارت از طرف شناوری به هرکدام از کشورهای منطقه ، سایر کشورها باید در توقیف و دریافت غرامت همکاری کنند.

در این میان برخی رسانه های خبری عربی و غربی (جمعه) در قالب جریان سازی کاذب خبری هماهنگ با ارایه اطلاعات و اخباری بدون سند مدعی شدند: «نیروی دریایی ایران پنجشنبه پس از بی توجهی یک شناور یا کشتی با پرچم سنگاپور به هشدارها، به سوی آن شلیک کرده» و سپس این کشتی در بندر جبل علی امارات عربی متحده پهلو گرفته است.

مدیر کنسرسیوم فاز ١٣ پارس جنوبی «حبیب جدیدی» در این باره گفت: شناور سنگاپوری آلپاین اترنیتی متعلق به شرکت نروژی ترنس پترول پیش از پرداخت خسارت، قصد خروج از آب‌های منطقه را داشته است که ما از کشورهای همسایه منطقه می خواهیم با توجه به توافقنامه Rompi نسبت به توقیف و تحویل شناور یاد شده، همکاری لازم را انجام دهند.

وی با بیان این که شرکت نروژی به جای کمک به جلوگیری از خطرهای زیست محیطی ناشی از حادثه برخورد شناور سنگاپوری با جکت مستقر روی سکوی ١٣A، متأسفانه زمان را از دست داده است، گفت: از طریق محاکم قضایی جمهوری اسلامی ایران برای دریافت خسارت وارد شده، اقدام کرده ایم.

شناور این شرکت نروژی با پرچم سنگاپور حامل سوخت که از بندر بحرین حرکت کرده بود، ساعت سه بامداد روز دوم فروردین ماه 1394 خورشیدی، با انحراف ٢٥ تا ٣� مایلی از مسیر خود به سکوی ١٣A پارس جنوبی برخورد کرد.

جدیدی با بیان این که موقعیت این سکو به مبادی ذی ربط اعلام و در نقشه های بین الملل ثبت شده است و در طول چهار سال گذشته هشت حلقه چاه توسط آن حفاری شده بود، افزود: علاوه بر آن تأسیسات این سکو ١� متر بالاتر از سطح آب قرار داشته و چراغ ها و علایم هشدار دهنده آن هم فعال بوده است.

وی گفت: به اذعان وکیل شرکت نروژی، هدایت کنندگان شناور خطر برخورد با سکوی نفتی را به کاپیتان اعلام کرده بودند، اما سهل انگاری، بی اعتنایی و بی توجهی کاپیتان سبب بروز این حادثه شده است.


**خسارت300 میلیون دلار به سکوی نفتی ایران*
مدیر کنسرسیوم فاز ١٣ پارس جنوبی تصریح کرد: در این حادثه مبلغ ٣� � میلیون دلار خسارت به سکوی ١٣A وارد شده که پس از پیگیری ها و مذاکرات انجام شده با وکیل شرکت نروژی موارد به بیمه کشتی نمایندگان و مالک آن اعلام شده است، اما تا کنون هیچ اقدامی برای جبران خسارت وارده صورت نگرفته است.

جدیدی یادآور شد: این تصادف وضع خطرناکی را برای چاه های این سکو که به مخزن گاز رسیده اند، فراهم آورده است که چنانچه به سرعت اصلاح نشود تأسیسات سرچاهی آسیب می بینند و اگر به هر علتی گاز از چاه ها خارج نشود، سبب خطرهای ناگوار و آلودگی دریا می شود.


----------



## SOHEIL

2800 said:


> تلاش شناور نروژی برای فرار از پرداخت خسارت میلیونی به ایران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری تسنیم: *در حالی که یک شناور نروژی با برخورد به سکوی فاز 13 پارس جنوبی 300 میلیون دلار خسارت به این پروژه زده است *مدیر کنسرسیوم فاز ١٣ پارس جنوبی خواستار همکاری امارات در توقیف و تحویل این کشتی بر اساس توافقنامه موسوم به ROPME شده است.
> به گزارش خبرنگار اقتصادی خبرگزاری تسنیم، بامداد دوم فروردین سال جاری شناور آلپاین که با پرچم کشور سنگاپور در خلیج فارس در حال تردد بود به دلیل سهل انگاری کاپیتان این کشتی به پایه سکوی گازی شماره 13Aبرخورد و منطقه را ترک کرد.
> 
> بعد از این حادثه شناور برای انجام تعمیرات لازم به یکی از دایک های کشور امارات رفته و بدون پرداخت خسارت به راه خود ادامه می‌دهد.
> 
> بر این اساس کنسرسیوم فاز‌های 13 ایران از طریق مراجع ذی صلاح خواستار توقیف و تحویل شناور مذکور شد. بنا بر معاهده همکاری بین ایران و کشورهای حاشیه خلیج فارس موسوم به ROPME در صورت ایجاد خسارت از طرف شناوری به هرکدام از کشورهای منطقه ، سایر کشورها باید در توقیف و دریافت غرامت همکاری کنند.
> 
> در این میان برخی رسانه های خبری عربی و غربی (جمعه) در قالب جریان سازی کاذب خبری هماهنگ با ارایه اطلاعات و اخباری بدون سند مدعی شدند: «نیروی دریایی ایران پنجشنبه پس از بی توجهی یک شناور یا کشتی با پرچم سنگاپور به هشدارها، به سوی آن شلیک کرده» و سپس این کشتی در بندر جبل علی امارات عربی متحده پهلو گرفته است.
> 
> مدیر کنسرسیوم فاز ١٣ پارس جنوبی «حبیب جدیدی» در این باره گفت: شناور سنگاپوری آلپاین اترنیتی متعلق به شرکت نروژی ترنس پترول پیش از پرداخت خسارت، قصد خروج از آب‌های منطقه را داشته است که ما از کشورهای همسایه منطقه می خواهیم با توجه به توافقنامه Rompi نسبت به توقیف و تحویل شناور یاد شده، همکاری لازم را انجام دهند.
> 
> وی با بیان این که شرکت نروژی به جای کمک به جلوگیری از خطرهای زیست محیطی ناشی از حادثه برخورد شناور سنگاپوری با جکت مستقر روی سکوی ١٣A، متأسفانه زمان را از دست داده است، گفت: از طریق محاکم قضایی جمهوری اسلامی ایران برای دریافت خسارت وارد شده، اقدام کرده ایم.
> 
> شناور این شرکت نروژی با پرچم سنگاپور حامل سوخت که از بندر بحرین حرکت کرده بود، ساعت سه بامداد روز دوم فروردین ماه 1394 خورشیدی، با انحراف ٢٥ تا ٣� مایلی از مسیر خود به سکوی ١٣A پارس جنوبی برخورد کرد.
> 
> جدیدی با بیان این که موقعیت این سکو به مبادی ذی ربط اعلام و در نقشه های بین الملل ثبت شده است و در طول چهار سال گذشته هشت حلقه چاه توسط آن حفاری شده بود، افزود: علاوه بر آن تأسیسات این سکو ١� متر بالاتر از سطح آب قرار داشته و چراغ ها و علایم هشدار دهنده آن هم فعال بوده است.
> 
> وی گفت: به اذعان وکیل شرکت نروژی، هدایت کنندگان شناور خطر برخورد با سکوی نفتی را به کاپیتان اعلام کرده بودند، اما سهل انگاری، بی اعتنایی و بی توجهی کاپیتان سبب بروز این حادثه شده است.
> 
> 
> **خسارت300 میلیون دلار به سکوی نفتی ایران*
> مدیر کنسرسیوم فاز ١٣ پارس جنوبی تصریح کرد: در این حادثه مبلغ ٣� � میلیون دلار خسارت به سکوی ١٣A وارد شده که پس از پیگیری ها و مذاکرات انجام شده با وکیل شرکت نروژی موارد به بیمه کشتی نمایندگان و مالک آن اعلام شده است، اما تا کنون هیچ اقدامی برای جبران خسارت وارده صورت نگرفته است.
> 
> جدیدی یادآور شد: این تصادف وضع خطرناکی را برای چاه های این سکو که به مخزن گاز رسیده اند، فراهم آورده است که چنانچه به سرعت اصلاح نشود تأسیسات سرچاهی آسیب می بینند و اگر به هر علتی گاز از چاه ها خارج نشود، سبب خطرهای ناگوار و آلودگی دریا می شود.



انتحاری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

SherayPunjab said:


> Tooh!
> 
> Hazara di lanat.



Nice *** indeed ! 



SherayPunjab said:


> Soheil bhai, app kis mutabiq ki gooftagoo kar re ho?



Hain !?


----------



## SOHEIL

SherayPunjab said:


> Hmm, is like bones from sheep.











SherayPunjab said:


> I said, Soheil brother, what topic are you discussing?



Norwegian suicide ship damaged our oil facilities !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کامنت ها رو بخونید


Bad in Irooniyaye be gheirate ahmagh hey pashme in arabaro shoone mikonan. Commentaro bekhoonin bebinin Araba cheghad az shoma ahmagha tanafor daran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

تنفر نشانه ی خوبیه

به انگول کردن ادامه میدیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

SherayPunjab said:


> @scythian500 aziz
> 
> Astagfirullah.
> 
> What about all this skin?



She is dancing good !


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

2800 said:


> Dadash chera asabe khodemuno khurd konim vase ye sri heyvan? Man alan chand vaghtie tasmim gereftam dari vari ha ru tu internet nakhunam ta asabam khurd nashe.



منظورم خود کامنتها نبود 
منظورم مدیریت نادرست کامنتها توسط صاحب پیچ(پرس تی وی) بود


کاری خوبی می کنی ... وقت ادم ارزش داره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> منظورم خود کامنتها نبود
> منظورم مدیریت نادرست کامنتها توسط صاحب پیچ(پرس تی وی) بود
> 
> 
> کاری خوبی می کنی ... وقت ادم ارزش داره


Eeee rast migi page vase press tv hast, deghat nakarde budam. Khak bar sare press tv, ridan vaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

2800 said:


> Eeee rast migi page vase press tv hast, deghat nakarde budam. Khak bar sare press tv, ridan vaghan



قبلا پاک می کردن ... یه عده گفتن آزادی بیان و اینجور کس شعر ها

دیگه پاک نمی کنه

حالا عربا بیان فحش بدن

این ما هستیم که تا دسته داخلشان هستیم


----------



## raptor22

دوستان یک سوالی داشتم شما دوست دارین سرویس دست شوییتون یک پنجره داشته باشه به اتاق؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> دوستان یک سوالی داشتم شما دوست دارین سرویس دست شوییتون یک پنجره داشته باشه به اتاق؟​


Na


منم اومدم چیل ترید از دوستان یه سوال بکنم :

Chera in ajor maghz jammersat tu 95% az commentash jews va israel hast ? Jane man javab bedin

Islamic Iran will protect "oppressed" people : Ayatollah Syed Ali Khamenei | Page 2

Yani in giresh vaghan kojas ?


----------



## SOHEIL

raptor22 said:


> دوستان یک سوالی داشتم شما دوست دارین سرویس دست شوییتون یک پنجره داشته باشه به اتاق؟​





یه پنجره هم به حال پذیرایی و... داشته باشه تا صداها رو با ساراند 1 به 7 پخش کنه



2800 said:


> Na
> 
> 
> منم اومدم چیل ترید از دوستان یه سوال بکنم :
> 
> Chera in ajor maghz jammersat tu 90% az commentash jews va israel hast ? Jane man javab bedin
> 
> Islamic Iran will protect "oppressed" people : Ayatollah Syed Ali Khamenei | Page 2
> 
> Yani in giresh vaghan kojas ?



گلنار

@jammersat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

SOHEIL said:


> یه پنجره هم به حال پذیرایی و... داشته باشه تا صداها رو با ساراند 1 به 7 پخش کنه
> 
> 
> 
> گلنار


 بی شوخی گفتم. برام خیلی عجیبه... واقعا خیلی دوست دارم این موجود رو بشناسم.


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> دوستان یک سوالی داشتم شما دوست دارین سرویس دست شوییتون یک پنجره داشته باشه به اتاق؟​


منظورت چی بود رفیق?

منظورت این بود که اراجیف این حرامی ها رو نخونیم

================

In ablah inja neveshte "iran does indeed protect oppressed people , iran has more jews than pakistan and india combined."

Akhe mozue in thread che rabti be jews va israel dare? Guz be shaghighe che rabti dare!


Islamic Iran will protect "oppressed" people : Ayatollah Syed Ali Khamenei | Page 2

Vaghan chera har threadi mire michasbunatesh be israel va jews!


----------



## jammersat

من دنبال یه آهنگ جدید از سیاوش قمیشی هستم که خیلی خوشم اومد ولی اسمشو ندیدم , یه چیزی به قشنگیه گریه کن قدیما , فرنگیس و جزیره رو چک کردم اونا نبودند , شما نمودونین کدوم آهنگ سیاوش قمیشیه؟ 

یه آهنگ دیگم بود که تو مایه های تکنو بود یه جورایی موزیک ویدئوشم عجیب غریب بود شما نمیدونین کدومه؟



2800 said:


> منظورت چی بود رفیق?
> 
> منظورت این بود که اراجیف این حرامی ها رو نخونیم
> 
> ================
> 
> In ablah inja neveshte "iran does indeed protect oppressed people , iran has more jews than pakistan and india combined."
> 
> Akhe mozue in thread che rabti be jews va israel dare? Guz be shaghighe che rabti dare!
> 
> 
> Islamic Iran will protect "oppressed" people : Ayatollah Syed Ali Khamenei | Page 2
> 
> Vaghan chera har threadi mire michasbunatesh be israel va jews!



خب یهودی هام آپرسد هستند دیگه برادر , میگم ایران از هند و پاکستان هم بیشتر یهودی داره این خودش نشون میده حرف آقای رهبر چقدر درسته


----------



## raptor22

SOHEIL said:


> یه پنجره هم به حال پذیرایی و... داشته باشه تا صداها رو با ساراند 1 به 7 پخش کنه





2800 said:


> منظورت چی بود رفیق?
> 
> منظورت این بود که اراجیف این حرامی ها رو نخونیم




نه به خدا شوخی نمیکنم ... جدیدا تو شمال شهر همچین چیزی رواج پیدا کرده حالا نه تو حال پذیرایی ولی تو اتاق یک پنجره گنده نصب می کنند به دستشویی ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

jammersat said:


> من دنبال یه آهنگ جدید از سیاوش قمیشی هستم که خیلی خوشم اومد ولی اسمشو ندیدم , یه چیزی به قشنگیه گریه کن قدیما , فرنگیس و جزیره رو چک کردم اونا نبودند , شما نمودونین کدوم آهنگ سیاوش قمیشیه؟
> 
> یه آهنگ دیگم بود که تو مایه های تکنو بود یه جورایی موزیک ویدئوشم عجیب غریب بود شما نمیدونین کدومه؟
> 
> 
> 
> خب یهودی هام آپرسد هستند دیگه برادر , میگم ایران از هند و پاکستان هم بیشتر یهودی داره این خودش نشون میده حرف آقای رهبر چقدر درسته


Baroon manzurete? Na?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> How much is the level of yours !?


Kinda always consider myself an open minded, but you are more than welcome to try me, post us some beauties, and we'll judge the level of mine.

@Abii you are turning to be kinda a rare phenomena here, how's life going on,dude?
Did you buy that house?

@rahi2357 bro, long time no see you too, are you done with that roomi at last? at the moment I am listening to a song named Mah o Mahi, that's a beautiful one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> Kinda always consider myself an open minded, but you are more than welcome to try me, post us some beauties, and we'll judge the level of mine.



Already tested ... 404 not found

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


> Already tested ... 404 not found


 
That's indeed due to a low connection speed, mate. Try a refresh, give me another chance. Post some beauties and I promise being like this , this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

kollang said:


> Baroon manzurete? Na?


بارون و چک نکردم , الان میرم ببینم همونه یا نه


----------



## SOHEIL

jammersat said:


> خب یهودی هام آپرسد هستند











New said:


> That's indeed due to a low connection speed, mate. Try a refresh, give me another chance. Post some beauties and I promise being like this , this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> X should also be an integer (member of Z), hence the only correct answer is 1.


@kollang stupid of me ! i even didn't take a full look at the question


kollang said:


> Nope he is totally a cool guy.
> 
> @asena_great
> Bro in the question it is issued that x belongs to Z territory thus x=1/3 aint the answer.
> 
> Bro It think -up to now- you have learnt all the necessary skills to solve mathematic questions.now you should work on your nervousness.as I see you missed the first part of the question due to nervousness.you should be solving of this issue (being nervous) now.


yeah u may right tomorrow at 10 is the exam and if i dont get full mark i ill miss medicine btw i just feel " i dont remember anything from math" although every time i put any question i able to solved it im checking Facebook page were people put their questions and i see i cant solve them thats hurts and so many others like " what if some thing come which i wont able to solve it " when i sit behind the desk it just wasting my time when i relax i feel guilt for not studying idk wut to do

Edit @kollang dude pray for me





this is wut i want

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

بارون نبود گفتم از نظر ریتم آهنگ یه جورایی مثل همین گریه کن بود:


----------



## SOHEIL

asena_great said:


> @kollang stupid of me ! i even didn't take a full look at the question
> 
> yeah u may right tomorrow at 10 is the exam and if i dont get full mark i ill miss medicine btw i just feel " i dont remember anything from math" although every time i put any question i able to solved it im checking Facebook page were people put their questions and i see i cant solve them thats hurts and so many others like " what if some thing come which i wont able to solve it " when i sit behind the desk it just wasting my time when i relax i feel guilt for not studying idk wut to do
> 
> Edit @kollang dude pray for me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


>



.
.
.
.
.
And now lets back to business, Soheil man I'm not kidding, what's wrong with you dude, you need to increase your contribution on this forum. Posts us some more pics. BTW where do you get those pics. What shall I search for on the google? You a pro dude. Put a pic like that in any post of yours, and I'll promise thanking everyone of em, no matter what the content is.
BTW, happy besat rasoul allah. The great messenger. 
Souldn't I be rewarded some thing? Just sayin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

asena_great said:


> this is wut i want



The girls !?



New said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> And now lets back to business, Soheil man I'm not kidding, what's wrong with you dude, you need to increase your contribution on this forum. Posts us some more pics. BTW where do you get those pics. What shall I search for on the google? You a pro dude. Put a pic like that in any post of yours, and I'll promise thanking everyone of em, no matter what the content is.
> BTW, happy besat rasoul allah. The great messenger.
> Souldn't I be rewarded some thing? Just sayin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New

SOHEIL said:


>


What the ...? Is that all?
inhame pacheye hamano khorde boodam allan ax mored dar up mikard. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

I feel badly fcked up. I had to resit one of my exams, apparently it's our final chance. If we failed it, that's it, out of the course. And I don't feel like I passed. It was a practical exam, one in which you were required to make creams,ointments, solution etc. This is the BS about Pharmacy. I probably aced the 3 hour long pharmaceutical chemistry, and other exams but now this BS is keeping me back 

Do you want to hear what is even more stupid? They will not give back the results until early September. I am suppose to start next year course in mid September, thus I have wait till few weeks before next level is suppose to begin to know if I will be even allowed to continue. It is still possible I passed, but with the things that happened, It is unlikely. They could let me do it again next year, but that is highly unlikely as well. After two years on the course, this happens 

@Daneshmand @haman10 @kollang @rmi5 @ResurgentIran @Serpentine

One thing I can tell you guys is do not rely on these lecturers etc one bit. Always, Always rely on yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> One thing I can tell you guys is do not rely on these lecturers etc one bit. Always, Always rely on yourselves.


SAALLLAAM azizam

chetori dadash ? khoobi ? naboodi chera ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> SAALLLAAM azizam
> 
> chetori dadash ? khoobi ? naboodi chera ?



I was banned bro sorry, also, I was busy over these exams. I feel really fcked over this issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> @kollang stupid of me ! i even didn't take a full look at the question
> 
> yeah u may right tomorrow at 10 is the exam and if i dont get full mark i ill miss medicine btw i just feel " i dont remember anything from math" although every time i put any question i able to solved it im checking Facebook page were people put their questions and i see i cant solve them thats hurts and so many others like " what if some thing come which i wont able to solve it " when i sit behind the desk it just wasting my time when i relax i feel guilt for not studying idk wut to do
> 
> Edit @kollang dude pray for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is wut i want


Bro this is the common feeling among all participants.just stay relaxed and do your best.you have all necessary tools to achieve.

I really wish you the best, good luck bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> I was banned bro sorry, also, I was busy over these exams. I feel really fcked over this issue


lol

same here bro , my head wants to explode right now . literally .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

New said:


> What the ...? Is that all?
> inhame pacheye hamano khorde boodam allan ax mored dar up mikard. !!



@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> @haman10


vel kon dadash , hoselasho nadaram b khoda . 

chronicles of 18yr old kids are the least of my concern


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

یک سال دیگر هم گذشت

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> یک سال دیگر هم گذشت
> 
> View attachment 222300


Bah bah.... Agha tavalodet mobarak!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## like_a_boss

@SOHEIL stefania ferrario

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> یک سال دیگر هم گذشت
> 
> View attachment 222300


Happy birthday pal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> I feel badly fcked up. I had to resit one of my exams, apparently it's our final chance. If we failed it, that's it, out of the course. And I don't feel like I passed. It was a practical exam, one in which you were required to make creams,ointments, solution etc. This is the BS about Pharmacy. I probably aced the 3 hour long pharmaceutical chemistry, and other exams but now this BS is keeping me back
> 
> Do you want to hear what is even more stupid? They will not give back the results until early September. I am suppose to start next year course in mid September, thus I have wait till few weeks before next level is suppose to begin to know if I will be even allowed to continue. It is still possible I passed, but with the things that happened, It is unlikely. They could let me do it again next year, but that is highly unlikely as well. After two years on the course, this happens
> 
> @Daneshmand @haman10 @kollang @rmi5 @ResurgentIran @Serpentine
> 
> One thing I can tell you guys is do not rely on these lecturers etc one bit. Always, Always rely on yourselves.


Welcome back bro. Man inja taze umadam amma mod haye keshvare hamsaye adamaye kasifi hastan. Man tu in 2, 3 ruze chand ta thread bar zede arabestani ha zadam ke bishtareshun ham talafie troll haye khodeshun va thread haye zede iran bude. Mituni beri me section ro bebini. Yeki az tazii ha diruz be shedat be iran tohin mikard "manam aslan javabesho nemidadam" va report mikardam yani kollan man tu me section ziad javan kesio nemidadam, tohin ham nemikardam va say mikardam moadabane raftar konam. Dalilesham ine ke ba koochik tarin "be estelah" tohin hayi ke kardam ta hala 2 ta ekhtar gereftam va nemikham 3 vommi ro begiram ta ban besham. Emruz ke online shodam didam az me section be ellate off roppic va personal attacks bane daemi shodam! Khaheshan boro me section ro bekhun bebin man aslan be kesi tohin kardam ya na!!! Kholase mod haye inja adamaye kheyli kasifi hastan, be ehtemale kheyli ziad man ro be khatere thread hayi ke bar zede arabestan zadam ban kardan. Ino baraye shoma neveshtam amma baghiyeye dustani ham ke in comment ro khundan nazarate khodeshun ro bedan.


----------



## scythian500

SOHEIL said:


> How much is the level of yours !?
> 
> 
> 
> Jizzez !!!


soiel mage in yaroo ke doost dare jolo kharejiha berine be irani ha va iran gharar nabood ignore bashe?! intorie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> soiel mage in yaroo ke doost dare jolo kharejiha berine be irani ha va iran gharar nabood ignore bashe?! intorie?


@haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @Ostad 
Migan yek zamaani Iran mikhaasteh ba montakhab e jahaan(ke Maradona toush boudeh) baazi bekoneh. morabbi migeh ke hamah ra vel konid, faghat maradona ra bechasbid ke gol nakhorim.
baazi ke shorou' misheh, ghazanfar(az bazikon haye Iran), javgir misheh va mizaneh tou darvaazeh khodi. 5 daghigheh migzareh, dobaareh gol be khodi mizaneh, dobaareh va dobaareh ...
morabbi ham barmigardeh migeh, "Agha, maradona ra vel konid, ghazanfar ra bechasbid" 
Ba'zi member ha ham, hamoun hokm e ghazanfar ra daarand!!! troll ha ra vel konid, Soheil va jammersat va ... ra bechasbid

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @Ostad
> Migan yek zamaani Iran mikhaasteh ba montakhab e jahaan(ke Maradona toush boudeh) baazi bekoneh. morabbi migeh ke hamah ra vel konid, faghat maradona ra bechasbid ke gol nakhorim.
> baazi ke shorou' misheh, ghazanfar(az bazikon haye Iran), javgir misheh va mizaneh tou darvaazeh khodi. 5 daghigheh migzareh, dobaareh gol be khodi mizaneh, dobaareh va dobaareh ...
> morabbi ham barmigardeh migeh, "Agha, maradona ra vel konid, ghazanfar ra bechasbid"
> Ba'zi member ha ham, hamoun hokm e ghazanfar ra daarand!!! troll ha ra vel konid, Soheil va jammersat va ... ra bechasbid


Akhhhh gofti. Soheilo(manzuram 3/4 afradi has ke az acountesh estefade mikonan ) jammarsato 28..... Bayad bishtar chasbid.ina bishtar az ma aberu bordan ta baghiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 @New 
Guess where I am right now? I'm at a CNRL Horizon Oil Sands camp that's less than 8 hours from 60th parallel! In the middle of summer there's 18 hours of sun here lool. 

It's 9 pm almost and the sun is shining bright. It's kind of ridiculous tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> No my friend... That policies that seem ideological to you are a very smart way in line with Iranian national interests if u know what I mean!



Let's agree to disagree. If you can install the software kik, then we can talk about it in its messaging system 



Abii said:


> @rmi5 @New
> Guess where I am right now? I'm at a CNRL Horizon Oil Sands camp that's less than 8 hours from 60th parallel! In the middle of summer there's 18 hours of sun here lool.
> 
> It's 9 pm almost and the sun is shining bright. It's kind of ridiculous tbh


LOL, once I was in Saint Petersborg(the city is located in 60 degrees) in July and I experienced the same thing  It's a really interesting experience, but for a short period of time!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Sorry ... won't happen again ... i changed my password !



like_a_boss said:


> @SOHEIL stefania ferrario
> 
> View attachment 222304
> View attachment 222305


----------



## black-hawk_101

Is IRAN working with Pakistan for a possible Supply of OIL and Natural Gas to Pakistan. Also, to India via Pakistan?

As Turkeministan Oil and Gas should be supplied to China and Northern Areas of Pakistan.


----------



## jack 86000

مديرعامل هسا: توليد "ايران 140" ادامه دارد - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> یک سال دیگر هم گذشت
> 
> View attachment 222300


HBD bro

Wish you a prosperous life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IR-TR said:


> Would you want the AKP to win the outright majority though? What are the odds of minority parties (I mean smaller, not ethnic) teaming up and sharing a voice? Setting aside differences temporarily, and focusing more on shared interests. I mean CHP and MHP must have some sort of shared interests? Perhaps against Erdogan's open support of KRG and such?



AKP terrorists will rule Turkiye for another decade. Erdogan was in the most difficult conditions in the previous elections, but his votes has only increased. Why? because he is a populistic islamist who has made the delusion that Ottoman glorious days are going to be repeated again, and mostly low-educated people buy this crap. In reality, he has flushed the value of Turkish Lira down the toilet, has made Turkey enemies with all neighbors, has made europeans to be suspicious about Turkey, created a debt-based economical bubble which is started to burst, ... Ottoman days were also only the era of backwardness for turkey, which hindered progress of whole Anatolian/Turkish civilization for centuries, and brought nothing but genocides, unending wars, unimaginable (financial/human lives) costs for Turkish people, extremism, ruining the reputation of Turks for good in modern world, ... As long as people don't educate themselves, these goons can always fool them and rule them for long times.


----------



## IR-TR

rmi5 said:


> AKP terrorists will rule Turkiye for another decade. Erdogan was in the most difficult conditions in the previous elections, but his votes has only increased. Why? because he is a populistic islamist who has made the delusion that Ottoman glorious days are going to be repeated again, and mostly low-educated people buy this crap. In reality, he has flushed the value of Turkish Lira down the toilet, has made Turkey enemies with all neighbors, has made europeans to be suspicious about Turkey, created a debt-based economical bubble which is started to burst, ... Ottoman days were also only the era of backwardness for turkey, which hindered progress of whole Anatolian/Turkish civilization for centuries, and brought nothing but genocides, unending wars, unimaginable (financial/human lives) costs for Turkish people, extremism, ruining the reputation of Turks for good in modern world, ... As long as people don't educate themselves, these goons can always fool them and rule them for long times.



Wow. While I do agree on some points about Erdogan, can't stand him either, my family was always CHP, I have to disagree with the Ottomans though. They were a superpower for about 600 years. That's just too incredible and too good. Genocides happened back then, they've happened in all of history. That's not a Turkish/Turkic thing, and hasn't ruined Turkey's reputation. As for backward, well, one could argue Islam, as professed by many, IS backward. But then again I'd put Turkey at the forefront of progressive Islam. You can't even go to the most backward province in Turkey, and tell women they can't drive or run their own business. They won't have it. So no, Turkey was never Saudi Arabia, and perhaps that's the legacy of our border with Europe, and all their influence. That said of course, there is a big difference between koylu Turkler and Azeris for example, the latter of which are more pragmatic and secular (even though in Iran, many Azeris are quite religious, one could argue Shia islam is a lot more moderate and progressive). The one point where Turkey loses me, as in my support, is when it becomes Turanist or wants to take back it's Ottoman grandeur. Look at Germany, by far the biggest power in Europe, and yet they're very hush hush. Turkey should strive towards being very strong, united and wealty, with a highly enlightened population. Come to think of it, every nation should have that goal. So I agree with your Erdogan critisisms, I dislike him too, but the Ottoman history etc, I can't agree with. Things just happened back then. And even then we were way more progressive than the Arabs.


----------



## rmi5

IR-TR said:


> Wow. While I do agree on some points about Erdogan, can't stand him either, my family was always CHP, I have to disagree with the Ottomans though.


Honestly, I don't mind you disagreeing with me about Ottomans, since as far as I remember, you were partly from their roots if I remember correctly. Then, by any merits, I consider it as your right to defend Ottomans, although I'll disagree with you 


> They were a superpower for about 600 years. That's just too incredible and too good. Genocides happened back then, they've happened in all of history. That's not a Turkish/Turkic thing, and hasn't ruined Turkey's reputation.


Being a superpower when being called sick man of Europe, and millions of people dying in wars, and mass killings?
Yes, it has done a huge damage. As a person living in Europe, you should know that Turks have no positive reputation there. Why is that? is it because of the immigrant Turks who have tried very hard to make an honorable living, or is it because of what has happened in your history?


> As for backward, well, one could argue Islam, as professed by many, IS backward. But then again I'd put Turkey at the forefront of progressive Islam. You can't even go to the most backward province in Turkey, and tell women they can't drive or run their own business. They won't have it. So no, Turkey was never Saudi Arabia, and perhaps that's the legacy of our border with Europe, and all their influence.


Dear friend, Turkey is inheritor of Greek, Lydian, ... cultures. Turkey was/is no desert wasteland like Saudi Arabia. Then, comparing yourself with Saudis is like a normal person wants to compare himself with a mentally retard person, and says that "nice! I am very intelligent!"


> That said of course, there is a big difference between koylu Turkler and Azeris for example, the latter of which are more pragmatic and secular (even though in Iran, many Azeris are quite religious, one could argue Shia islam is a lot more moderate and progressive).


That's right. The main difference of Shiism and Sunnism is rejecting the idea of religious Caliphate by shiism which normally makes them inherently secular. Also, Justice being added as one of Main "Osoul Al-din", has a big contribution.


> The one point where Turkey loses me, as in my support, is when it becomes Turanist or wants to take back it's Ottoman grandeur. Look at Germany, by far the biggest power in Europe, and yet they're very hush hush. Turkey should strive towards being very strong, united and wealty, with a highly enlightened population. Come to think of it, every nation should have that goal.


That's exactly correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> @rmi5 @New
> Guess where I am right now? I'm at a CNRL Horizon Oil Sands camp that's less than 8 hours from 60th parallel! In the middle of summer there's 18 hours of sun here lool.
> 
> It's 9 pm almost and the sun is shining bright. It's kind of ridiculous tbh


Where is it on the map?


----------



## Daneshmand

@New

Why an iron fish can make you stronger - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

rmi5 said:


> Honestly, I don't mind you disagreeing with me about Ottomans, since as far as I remember, you were partly from their roots if I remember correctly. Then, by any merits, I consider it as your right to defend Ottomans, although I'll disagree with you
> 
> Being a superpower when being called sick man of Europe, and millions of people dying in wars, and mass killings?
> Yes, it has done a huge damage. As a person living in Europe, you should know that Turks have no positive reputation there. Why is that? is it because of the immigrant Turks who have tried very hard to make an honorable living, or is it because of what has happened in your history?
> 
> Dear friend, Turkey is inheritor of Greek, Lydian, ... cultures. Turkey was/is no desert wasteland like Saudi Arabia. Then, comparing yourself with Saudis is like a normal person wants to compare himself with a mentally retard person, and says that "nice! I am very intelligent!"
> 
> That's right. The main difference of Shiism and Sunnism is rejecting the idea of religious Caliphate by shiism which normally makes them inherently secular. Also, Justice being added as one of Main "Osoul Al-din", has a big contribution.
> 
> That's exactly correct.



Well, the Ottomans were a sick man of Europe at the end only. Surely, every superpower comes down at some point, and mostly as a sick man (Soviets etc). As for my roots yes sure, I'm not a subjective person though, they did many wrong, but I wouldn't completely disagree with many things they did. Though I have your roots as well, be it through marriage or that nice Safavi empire you created PS: the safavis weren't the most violent-free people either.

Turks (immigrants) in Europe were mostly poor peasants, coming from the East of Turkey. Now I'm not a racist or 'cityist', my family looks down on people from the hinterlands as well. They're more religious and less literate, sure. But the second generation and third generation is working itself up: many doctors, lawyers and dentists. Aside from the pure Turkish genes of hard work. Countless of Turkish small businesses, in Germany even some medium sized businesses. Or look at Corendon, a Turkish Dutchman, having captured about 25% of this nation's tourism industry. 

I wouldn't say Turkish culure is inferior to Greeks. Honestly, wtf is turkish culture? It's a mixture of Western, middle eastern and Turkic culture. So why would that be inferior? Constantinople was the capital of East Rome for a thousand frigging yearss. Those weren't just some Greeks that conquered Anatolia. It was Anatolians. As such, I would rate Anatolian indigenous culture as superior to many, we've been through all those cultures. Turks in Turkey are not the same as in Kazakhstan or Uzbekistan, not the same as Arabs and not the same as Europeans. Turkey has all three, and I love that. 

As for the last part, I agree. Shiism is inherently more pragmatic and progressive. But I wouldn't think in sectarian terms, if only because there are over 1 billion Sunnis out there. And I just don't like to think in schisms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Abii & @rahi2357 
Those sweet Shirazis
Watch the movie in the link, guys.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/16/world/middleeast/questions-about-iran-ask-our-man-in-tehran.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Page 1 & 2 in thread ro hame bekhunan:

Iran oil and gas | Page 2


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii & @rahi2357
> Those sweet Shirazis
> Watch the movie in the link, guys.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/16/world/middleeast/questions-about-iran-ask-our-man-in-tehran.html


Damet garm. Apparently it's going to be a continuous series. If you end up following it plz post the episodes. I'm gonna try and remember myself too. His wife is such a cutie. No wonder he likes Iran lol.



Serpentine said:


> Where is it on the map?


57.331959, -111.754829

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@kollang @Serpentine

Kari konin @jammersat parchamesh be afghanestan taghir kone.


----------



## kollang

2800 said:


> @kollang @Serpentine
> 
> Kari konin @jammersat parchamesh be afghanestan taghir kone.


agha ye parchamesh afghani shode dige.un yeki parchamesh ham Iran e ke doroste chon sakene Irane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

kollang said:


> agha ye parchamesh afghani shode dige.un yeki parchamesh ham Iran e ke doroste chon sakene Irane.


E mobarake! Key taghir kard ? Ki taghir dad ?

@kollang jan key taghir kard ?


@IR-TR

Kardash han vaght irana galibsan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

2800 said:


> E mobarake! Key taghir kard ? Ki taghir dad ?
> 
> @kollang jan key taghir kard ?


Ye rob pish

@Serpentine 

Man chera thread ban shodam az topic e Iran oil and gas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@rmi5

Nia yoldashimiz gedi ?


Hechkas yokh di !


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Nia yoldashimiz gedi ?


I responded to you in PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Nia yoldashimiz gedi ?
> 
> 
> Hechkas yokh di !


az koja azeri yad gerefti ? :O

haminjoori dari balghoor mikoni  ya shoma ham azari hasti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

2800 said:


> E mobarake! Key taghir kard ? Ki taghir dad ?
> 
> @kollang jan key taghir kard ?
> 
> 
> @IR-TR
> 
> Kardash han vaght irana galibsan ?



Man mitonam beram pish Khale va Amoom, der Tehran. Vali bishtar mikham ba padaram beram oonca. Badbagt bish az 30 sal naraft oonca, bicham barabar berim. Valla bayad bebinim. Sayet chand sal ayande. 3 sal dige? Bastagi dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> az koja azeri yad gerefti ? :O
> 
> haminjoori dari balghoor mikoni  ya shoma ham azari hasti ?



He is partly Azeri. I responded to him in Azeri language in PM, and he quickly responded back to me  He needs to learn the Azeri alphabet though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> az koja azeri yad gerefti ? :O
> 
> haminjoori dari balghoor mikoni  ya shoma ham azari hasti ?


Man ye ragam azarie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

rmi5 said:


> He is partly Azeri. I responded to him in Azeri language in PM, and he quickly responded back to me  He needs to learn the Azeri alphabet though.



Did you PM me? Didn't get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

2800 said:


> Man ye ragam azarie


Sorkhragge ya siahrag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

IR-TR said:


> oonca


"ounja" is more correct bro 


IR-TR said:


> Sayet


shayad .

mashala farsit khoob tar az ouni hast ke fekr mikardam . afarin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Man ye ragam azarie


nagofte boodi . avarin avarin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

jammersat said:


> Sorkhragge ya siahrag


Sorkhrag


----------



## IR-TR

haman10 said:


> "ounja" is more correct bro
> 
> shayad .
> 
> mashala farsit khoob tar az ouni hast ke fekr mikardam . afarin



Ozkhayesh mikonam az neveshtane Farsi Latini Chonke ham Hollandi, ham Ingilisi ham Torki fekr mikonam. Merci.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IR-TR said:


> Did you PM me? Didn't get it.


No, I have contacted 2800 using kik software.


----------



## IR-TR

rmi5 said:


> No, I have contacted 2800 using kik software.



What about the answer though?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> nagofte boodi . avarin avarin


Shomam baladi azari beharfi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

IR-TR said:


> What about the answer though?


nafahmidam manzourt ra.
Bebin, yek software hast be esm e kik. mesle messenger hast. ounja ba 2800 chat kardam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

IR-TR said:


> What about the answer though?


Downlaod "kik" from google play to chat bro


----------



## IR-TR

rmi5 said:


> nafahmidam manzourt ra.
> Bebin, yek software hast be esm e kik. mesle messenger hast. ounja ba 2800 chat kardam



Bashe. Shomare telefon lazem hast? Ya nasil oliyor bu is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IR-TR said:


> Bashe. Shomare telefon lazem hast? Ya nasil oliyor bu is?


Na, nemikhaad. faghat software ra nasb kon va sign up kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Username man IRTRIRTR yani IR TR IR TR. Merci

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IR-TR said:


> I have installed it. Username of you guys?



user namet ra begou ke addet konim.

@haman10 @2800

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

IR-TR said:


> I have installed it. Username of you guys?



Give your username, I'll add you.



rmi5 said:


> A mod needs to open it for us.
> @Serpentine Can you please open a PM for us?



nemidunam chera nemitunam addet konam tuie PM. restrict kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Allah allah. Kik'ro download kardam vali kasi usernamesh nemikhad bede

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> nemidunam chera nemitunam addet konam tuie PM. restrict kardi?


Na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Na



mizane you can not add this member to a PM.

profilet ro mahdud kardi, mikham beram tush mizane this member restricts who views his profile.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> mizane you can not add this member to a PM.
> 
> profilet ro mahdud kardi, mikham beram tush mizane this member restricts who views his profile.


uhh... bezaar alaan fix mikonam

@Serpentine alaan dorost shod?

Ageh dorost nashod, bikhiyaal. ba @IR-TR tou kik be jaash harf mizanim


----------



## haman10

IR-TR said:


> Allah allah. Kik'ro download kardam vali kasi usernamesh nemikhad bede


azizam esmet chie ? man ya serpi addet mikonim .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

haman10 said:


> azizam esmet chie ? man ya serpi addet mikonim .



Add shodam merci. Man profilam avaz konam ke PM beshe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine alaan dorost shod?



na, man hanuz nemitunam bebinam profilet ro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

New said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> @jammersat hey bro. I saw your discussions with those low level pathetic bunch of creatures in that other thread.
> May I ask why did you changed your flag dude?
> No matter what the reason might be, I would promise as a person born in Iran, I'd make an inside view thread discussing the aspects of poverty, unemployment, incompetency, overwhelming levels of drug addiction, first ranking of brain drain, high indices of corruption and bankruptcy, it's ranking as one of the most sad and least happy nation, a failing mono culture 94% crude oil dependent economy, and the descending level of industrial technology and the propaganda based attitude of governance to cover up incompetency, going on in this piece of sh..t hole called country, as soon as possible.
> Just tonight I nether have the mood nor the will to do the job, but take that as a promise, dude.
> We should help these bunch of goons taste a bit of reality, ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Was indeed very interesting, Kudos to the humanity of some caring individuals.



Thanks for your heartwarming comment brother , i don't really intend to give a bad and evil image of iran , i only intend to reflect the realities of iran , and i don't expect other members to do the same , i've come to some sort of realization what kind of people they are , Instagram rich kids i guess , 
anyhow i've met so many low lives like these that i find it more comfortable to give up to their demands , if they want me to change flags , heck i change my flags , i don't really care about a flag , i'm iranian citizen .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Must watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> @jammersat hey bro. I saw your discussions with those low level pathetic bunch of creatures in that other thread.
> May I ask why did you changed your flag dude?
> No matter what the reason might be, I would promise as a person born in Iran, I'd make an inside view thread discussing the aspects of poverty, unemployment, incompetency, overwhelming levels of drug addiction, first ranking of brain drain, high indices of corruption and bankruptcy, it's ranking as one of the most sad and least happy nation, a failing mono culture 94% crude oil dependent economy, and the descending level of industrial technology and the propaganda based attitude of governance to cover up incompetency, going on in this piece of sh..t hole called country, as soon as possible.
> Just tonight I nether have the mood nor the will to do the job, but take that as a promise, dude.
> We should help these bunch of goons taste a bit of reality, ASAP.



Didn't you PM me few days ago to ban him for his stupid posts?

Now he is a 'bro'?

And no, I'm not that person who can't hold secrets, but when you play a double game, some things should be said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> but when you play a double game,


I guess some people have special privileges, regarding these double games.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> I guess some people have special privileges, regarding these double games.


 
Yes they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

آقا این کیک مارو بلاک کرده


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> آقا این کیک مارو بلاک کرده


Hello, SOHEIL welcome...


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Serpentine said:


> Didn't you PM me few days ago to ban him for his stupid posts?
> .



پس اینطوریاس؟





kollang said:


> Bah bah.... Agha tavalodet mobarak!!





Serpentine said:


> Happy birthday pal.





haman10 said:


> HBD bro
> 
> Wish you a prosperous life



دوستان از محبتتون سپاسگزارم
امیدوارم شما هم زندگی خوبی داشته باشید

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

یه برنامه ای هست برای چت گروهی تو اندروید *نیاز به وی 
پی ان نداره*
شماره تلفن و اطلاعات شخصی نمیخاد و بلاک هم نمیکنه


Palringo Group Messenger

پیشنهاد میکنم برای چت گروهی اینو نصب کنین

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rahi2357 said:


> @2800
> salam khubi ?
> Aval mamnoon az aksaay e jalebi ke touye " this paradise .. " gozashti faghat man ba jomley e avalet yekam moshkel daram  daghighan development ro chi tafsir kardi aziz ke mashhad ro dovomin shahre tose'e yafteye iran midouni ?? development mitoune hich rabti be te'dade pol haye betoni ya borjaye 20 tabaghe o 4 ta pasaajh nadashte bashe. giram daashte bashe !. *esfahan* dar polsaazi jelotare *tabriz* dar borj saazi jelotare va *kish* dar pasajh saazi . ba'dam baray e Oon babaay e khaareji ke miad thread ro mibine didane yemosht saakhtemAn e bad ghavaare ba memaariye naa motevaazen ke hich rabti be farhang e Iran nadaare vaaghean chize jadidi nist agar nagim zanande . hamoun khaarejiyi ke hamejaye donya hatta tou Bolivia o North Korea ham in saakhtemounha ro dide va agar in me'yare tose'e hast *vaaaaaveylaa* ke Dubai 100000000000000 barabar az maa jelo tare (va na 100 barabar ). man migam ba tarkib e in aksaa va oun jomleye most developed neshoun midim cheghad oghdeyi o nadid badid hastim ... ( ke albate hastim vali niaazi nist daad bezanim ke hastim )
> kheyli sareto dard nayaram aksaa jaaleb boud ama be onvaane 2vomin makaane tose'e ye meghdaar tou zoghe binandeye khaareji mizane be nazaram . age emkaan daare in jomle ro delete kon o benevis mashhad . ya edit kon benevis " be nazare man .." albate age salah miduni


Mashhad az nazare man toseye yafte tarin shahre iran bad az tehran hast. Albate inke shoma migi toseye yaftegi be tedade sakhtemun va in chiza nist ta hadi doroste va onvan ro taghir midam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> I guess some people have special privileges, regarding these double games.





Serpentine said:


> Didn't you PM me few days ago to ban him for his stupid posts?
> 
> Now he is a 'bro'?
> 
> And no, I'm not that person who can't hold secrets, but when you play a double game, some things should be said.


 This is indeed the first time I am using this icon and I mean it.
No @Serpentine, it's not a double game of me, but it is your failed game.
Yes I feel being failed and in the same time unfortunately am being proved. The hard way.
I'm proved that in a failed nation of cultural poverty, one shouldn't expect a random guy to be a case of except.
Yes it was me asking a Mod (YOU) to ban a user because of his overwhelming number of stupid posts. Yes it was me following the exact rules of a society (forum) not to engage another member in person and following the textbook laws of this society after expressing him my concerns in numerous occasions.
Just for your sole interest it wasn't my first time trying to respect the very laws of this forum, It was me opening lots of files in Mods section trying to convince other mods to force @rmi5 to change his previous avatar, cause I believed it was a sectarian avatar, covering some parts of Iranian mainland with Azerbaijani flag. And it was me trying my rights through the legal and law based approaches, hesitating to engage other members in person over disputed subjects.
But as I hoped you could realize the difference, perusing an specific case through it's legal procedures is far different from insulting of a bunch of third world country baboons to another member in an open forum, and accusing him of being liar and insulting him with some backward, resulted of a failed mentality, of I am from Iran and you are an Afghan living in group homes inside Iran. 
(the fun part is the fact that take out oil and gas from this retarded nation, and you'll see the very same retards cleaning the toilets in Afghanistan)
But I do believe that is a hard concept for you to understand as you are another member of this failed backward society.
I'm really sorry to say it man, but you did fail me, and I would always let others to have the chance of failing me once.
Yes it's difficult for you to differentiate between a legal procedure and a double game, yes it's hard for you guys understand the aspects of some moral behaviors and to digest the horizons of lawful actions.
Why?
I have always insisted, on it, you guys from a backwarded third world nation, are lacking the very principals of a thinking ability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> This is indeed the first time I am using this icon and I mean it.
> No @Serpentine, it's not a double game of me, but it is your failed game.
> Yes I feel being failed and in the same time unfortunately am being proved. The hard way.
> I'm proved that in a failed nation of cultural poverty, one shouldn't expect a random guy to be a case of except.
> Yes it was me asking a Mod (YOU) to ban a user because of his overwhelming number of stupid posts. Yes it was me following the exact rules of a society (forum) not to engage another member in person and following the textbook laws of this society after expressing him my concerns in numerous occasions.
> Just for your sole interest it wasn't my first time trying to respect the very laws of this forum, It was me opening lots of files in Mods section trying to convince other mods to force @rmi5 to change his previous avatar, cause I believed it was a sectarian avatar, covering some parts of Iranian mainland with Azerbaijani flag. And it was me trying my rights through the legal and law based approaches, hesitating to engage other members in person over disputed subjects.
> But as I hoped you could realize the difference, perusing an specific case through it's legal procedures is far different from insulting of a bunch of third world country baboons to another member in an open forum, and accusing him of being liar and insulting him with some backward, resulted of a failed mentality, of I am from Iran and you are an Afghan living in group homes inside Iran.
> (the fun part is the fact that take out oil and gas from this retarded nation, and you'll see the very same retards cleaning the toilets in Afghanistan)
> But I do believe that is a hard concept for you to understand as you are another member of this failed backward society.
> I'm really sorry to say it man, but you did fail me, and I would always let others to have the chance of failing me once.
> Yes it's difficult for you to differentiate between a legal procedure and a double game, yes it's hard for you guys understand the aspects of some moral behaviors and to digest the horizons of lawful actions.
> Why?
> I have always insisted, on it, you guys from a backwarded third world nation, are lacking the very principals of a thinking ability.



You are just a typical hypocrite and trying to insult me and Serpentine to cover for yourself.
BTW, For 1 year, I constantly supported you, while you were smiling at me at my face and were asking others to mass report my posts and talking on my back with other mods to ban me. Do you think that I did not know it? Do you think that when you report some BS to mods and admins against a respected Elite/Senior member, they just mindlessly accept what you say and directly ban that user?!!! No, they will ask me why they are reporting you. Even after you got problems with @haman10 and @kollang , I still tried to be the mediator while I knew you were talking BS.
Don't be so much Oghde i. You have lived for all of your life(99.99% of it) in Iran, and you have not even belonged to its elite cast(not intellectual elite Neither financial elite). Now, you are insulting your own ethnicity and country, and pretending like you are something special, like what any loser with middle-age crisis who wants to pretend to be an intellectual would do. Even I, as a person who has not even born inside Iran(I have lived there for a decade until finishing undergraduate degree though), and does not belong to the ethnicity of the majority, and does not belong to the religion of majority, and has been always part of elite cast(both Financial and intellectual/Educational) of that country, have not used the term "3-world peasant" in the extent that you use it. You are a shiite Persian Iranian and be proud of whoever you are.
I hope @scythian500 does not mind it, since I promised that I won't broke the rule regarding replying to you, but I think a wake up call for you, was necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> This is indeed the first time I am using this icon and I mean it.
> No @Serpentine, it's not a double game of me, but it is your failed game.
> Yes I feel being failed and in the same time unfortunately am being proved. The hard way.
> I'm proved that in a failed nation of cultural poverty, one shouldn't expect a random guy to be a case of except.
> Yes it was me asking a Mod (YOU) to ban a user because of his overwhelming number of stupid posts. Yes it was me following the exact rules of a society (forum) not to engage another member in person and following the textbook laws of this society after expressing him my concerns in numerous occasions.
> Just for your sole interest it wasn't my first time trying to respect the very laws of this forum, It was me opening lots of files in Mods section trying to convince other mods to force @rmi5 to change his previous avatar, cause I believed it was a sectarian avatar, covering some parts of Iranian mainland with Azerbaijani flag. And it was me trying my rights through the legal and law based approaches, hesitating to engage other members in person over disputed subjects.
> But as I hoped you could realize the difference, perusing an specific case through it's legal procedures is far different from insulting of a bunch of third world country baboons to another member in an open forum, and accusing him of being liar and insulting him with some backward, resulted of a failed mentality, of I am from Iran and you are an Afghan living in group homes inside Iran.
> (the fun part is the fact that take out oil and gas from this retarded nation, and you'll see the very same retards cleaning the toilets in Afghanistan)
> But I do believe that is a hard concept for you to understand as you are another member of this failed backward society.
> I'm really sorry to say it man, but you did fail me, and I would always let others to have the chance of failing me once.
> Yes it's difficult for you to differentiate between a legal procedure and a double game, yes it's hard for you guys understand the aspects of some moral behaviors and to digest the horizons of lawful actions.
> Why?
> I have always insisted, on it, you guys from a backwarded third world nation, are lacking the very principals of a thinking ability.



Do you know what's the 'smart-*** paradox in your post? You are 'outraged' of some members saying things to that member, which I also oppose with, but you answered by insulting other members, ironically, while you are giving a tirade about 'legal procedures' which is ridiculous. Is it a legal procedure to insult a group who are supposedly saying bad things to another member, hence trying to fix it? No, you exactly chose the very same backward method you are criticizing. I believe that people who generalize a very large group are backwards too, not only you did that, but you also insulted a group of members.


Also, @jammersat does actually need a 'polite punch' in the face for stupid things he says, like advocating genocide of ethnic and religious groups, for which, you contacted me in PM, and raised the issue, correctly of course.

Another sign of being backward is calling millions in a group as backwards, all together, without exceptions. Unfortuantely, this kind of backwardness is spreading in Iran, and you are a part of it too. I don't know if it's a inferiority complex or identity crisis, but it comes sometimes with sudden changes in attitude, which is a sign of being unstable in opinion and thoughts. It has nothing to do with education, whether you have a PhD or elementary schools degree, you may still have it.

Lastly, some other members did criticize calling him an Afghan immigrant, like @kollang and @rmi5. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being an Afghan, be it a legal or illegal immigrant.

Hope you don't take offense from my post, I wanted to be straight forward just like you.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> Do you know what's the 'smart-*** paradox in your post? You are 'outraged' of some members saying things to that member, which I also oppose with, but you answered by insulting other members, ironically, while you are giving a tirade about 'legal procedures' which is ridiculous. Is it a legal procedure to insult a group who are supposedly saying bad things to another member, hence trying to fix it? No, you exactly chose the very same backward method you are criticizing. I believe that people who generalize a very large group are backwards too, not only you did that, but you also insulted a group of members.
> 
> 
> Also, @jammersat does actually need a 'polite punch' in the face for stupid things he says, like advocating genocide of ethnic and religious groups, for which, you contacted me in PM, and raised the issue, correctly of course.
> 
> Another sign of being backward is calling millions in a group as backwards, all together, without exceptions. Unfortuantely, this kind of backwardness is spreading in Iran, and you are a part of it too. I don't know if it's a inferiority complex or identity crisis, but it comes sometimes with sudden changes in attitude, which is a sign of being unstable in opinion and thoughts. It has nothing to do with education, whether you have a PhD or elementary schools degree, you may still have it.
> 
> Lastly, some other members did criticize calling him an Afghan immigrant, like @kollang and @rmi5. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being an Afghan, be it a legal or illegal immigrant.
> 
> Hope you don't take offense from my post, I wanted to be straight forward just like you.
> 
> Regards.



To the best of my knowledge, @jammersat is indeed an Afghan immigrant. @2800 isn't he? BTW, what's the big deal regarding being an Afghan immigrant? They have lived among Iranians for decades, and they are brethren of Iranians. 2800 was pissed off about jammersat and said some stuff that he shouldn't. But, I don't think if jammersat does even care about what 2800 said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, @jammersat is indeed an Afghan immigrant. @2800 isn't he? BTW, what's the big deal regarding being an Afghan immigrant? They have lived among Iranians for decades, and they are brethren of Iranians. 2800 was pissed off about jammersat and said some stuff that he shouldn't. But, I don't think if jammersat does even care about what 2800 said.



Doesn't matter where he is from. Even is he is an Afghan, there may be Iranians with much more stupid posts/opinions compared with him. Stupidity exists among all nationalities and ethnic groups.

I hope he doesn't mean them and only write them for trolling, but if not, then he has one of the most stupid mindsets here.

He openly advocated genocide of Jews in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

جام نیوز :: JamNews - ویدئو/ کنایه های فردوسی پور و یوسفی به اتفاقات تبریز در حین گزارش

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> جام نیوز :: JamNews - ویدئو/ کنایه های فردوسی پور و یوسفی به اتفاقات تبریز در حین گزارش



دیشب داشتم میمردم از خنده سر بازیه بارسا، فردوسی پور ول نمی کرد دهن سرویس، پنجاه بار گفت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> دیشب داشتم میمردم از خنده سر بازیه بارسا، فردوسی پور ول نمی کرد دهن سرویس، پنجاه بار گفت


آره گیر داده بود ول نمی کرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elshan

salam man galdim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Elshan said:


> salam man galdim


khosh galdin arkadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Jesus. The F is going on here, airing dirty laundry like that. Never knew a DEFENCE forum could get so personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

dustan kelas azari mirin ehyanan.hame azari sohbat mikonan .
(man digeh ehsaseh amniat nemikonam )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> dustan kelas azari mirin ehyanan.


Yokh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> dustan kelas azari mirin ehyanan.hame azari sohbat mikonan .
> (man digeh ehsaseh amniat nemikonam )


man nemitunam. 
 نکنه اینکه میگن نصف جهان آبه نصفش ترکه حقیقت داره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> You are just a typical hypocrite and trying to insult me and Serpentine to cover for yourself.
> BTW, For 1 year, I constantly supported you, while you were smiling at me at my face and were asking others to mass report my posts and talking on my back with other mods to ban me. Do you think that I did not know it? Do you think that when you report some BS to mods and admins against a respected Elite/Senior member, they just mindlessly accept what you say and directly ban that user?!!! No, they will ask me why they are reporting you. Even after you got problems with @haman10 and @kollang , I still tried to be the mediator while I knew you were talking BS.
> Don't be so much Oghde i. You have lived for all of your life(99.99% of it) in Iran, and you have not even belonged to its elite cast(not intellectual elite Neither financial elite). Now, you are insulting your own ethnicity and country, and pretending like you are something special, like what any loser with middle-age crisis who wants to pretend to be an intellectual would do. Even I, as a person who has not even born inside Iran(I have lived there for a decade until finishing undergraduate degree though), and does not belong to the ethnicity of the majority, and does not belong to the religion of majority, and has been always part of elite cast(both Financial and intellectual/Educational) of that country, have not used the term "3-world peasant" in the extent that you use it. You are a shiite Persian Iranian and be proud of whoever you are.
> I hope @scythian500 does not mind it, since I promised that I won't broke the rule regarding replying to you, but I think a wake up call for you, was necessary.


A post full of insults, and it wasn't like that I would be surprised. As it is your style your very signature.
Not to doubt an ounce about your post being worthless to reply, but just to make you out of your hard misery.
No my child, I am not like the one smiling at your face and talking sh..t at your back.
Yes there has been many occasions I have reported you, not cause I'm a back stabber, but cause you have never been shy of a personal insulter.
I have reported you during those times you were writing no single line but to include a personal insult in which.
And I have thanked your posts during the periods you had your personal insulting manner turned off.
So do not search for the root of problems on this side of the net, it's you being famous for being a severe erratic case.
No my dear unlike you and many others I'm not famous for being a two faced personality.
I have been aside you in your times of highness and in front of you during you long periods of lowness.
And for the last sentence I'd rather to write you in a foreseeable future to come, You might consider yourself a part of any society you like (being it elite or not), I might be from any society being it elite or not, but one thing I'd rather you to know.
I feel pity and sorry for you, my friend.




Serpentine said:


> Do you know what's the 'smart-*** paradox in your post? You are 'outraged' of some members saying things to that member, which I also oppose with, but you answered by insulting other members, ironically, while you are giving a tirade about 'legal procedures' which is ridiculous. Is it a legal procedure to insult a group who are supposedly saying bad things to another member, hence trying to fix it? No, you exactly chose the very same backward method you are criticizing. I believe that people who generalize a very large group are backwards too, not only you did that, but you also insulted a group of members.
> 
> 
> Also, @jammersat does actually need a 'polite punch' in the face for stupid things he says, like advocating genocide of ethnic and religious groups, for which, you contacted me in PM, and raised the issue, correctly of course.
> 
> Another sign of being backward is calling millions in a group as backwards, all together, without exceptions. Unfortuantely, this kind of backwardness is spreading in Iran, and you are a part of it too. I don't know if it's a inferiority complex or identity crisis, but it comes sometimes with sudden changes in attitude, which is a sign of being unstable in opinion and thoughts. It has nothing to do with education, whether you have a PhD or elementary schools degree, you may still have it.
> 
> Lastly, some other members did criticize calling him an Afghan immigrant, like @kollang and @rmi5. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being an Afghan, be it a legal or illegal immigrant.
> 
> Hope you don't take offense from my post, I wanted to be straight forward just like you.
> 
> Regards.



Dear serpentine, the content of this post isn't exactly matching the nobles of the prior one.
In the former you accused me of being a double standard, whom which asks the banning of a member because of his long line of sheer none sense, and calling him a bro, while feeling his personality to be insulted via an online discussion in an open forum.
No my friend, I explained you, why that is not a double of one's standards.
Falling in the line of a forum rules and standing for the principles of mere morality.

And about your new file of whats the difference of rejecting a personal insult by an insult to a society.
That's indeed a very narrow line of the difference of a legal character, and a legal entity.
Simple moralle:
I can never insult a legal character, cause I'm not a part of any other character except for mine.
But I can, and also it's my pure duty, to criticize a society I'm living in as a legal entity in which I am a part of, in the harshest of it's manners.
I hope there comes a day, you guys could understand the difference.

Yours and Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

@New is officially my first post highschool friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

jammersat said:


> @New is officially my first post highschool friend


My pleasure and the greatest of honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

@Serpentine , i didn't advocate for a genocide of jews inside iran , i said : it is one of the options of iran to mass murder her jewish population in case of an intense war with the united states . 

If i was in charge i would rather deport the jews to israel en masse , not kill them


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> Yokh





Serpentine said:


> man nemitunam.
> نکنه اینکه میگن نصف جهان آبه نصفش ترکه حقیقت داره؟


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> A post full of insults, and it wasn't like that I would be surprised. As it is your style your very signature.
> Not to doubt an ounce about your post being worthless to reply, but just to make you out of your hard misery.
> No my child, I am not like the one smiling at your face and talking sh..t at your back.
> Yes there has been many occasions I have reported you, not cause I'm a back stabber, but cause you have never been shy of a personal insulter.
> I have reported you during those times you were writing no single line but to include a personal insult in which.
> And I have thanked your posts during the periods you had your personal insulting manner turned off.
> So do not search for the root of problems on this side of the net, it's you being famous for being a severe erratic case.
> No my dear unlike you and many others I'm not famous for being a two faced personality.
> I have being aside you in your times of highness and in front of you during you long periods of lowness.
> And for the last sentence I'd rather to write you in a foreseeable future to come, You might consider yourself a part of any society you like (being it elite or not), I might be from any society being it elite or not, but one thing I'd rather you to know.
> I feel pity and sorry for you, my friend.


Truth hurts, huh? lol
anyway, don't play victim. After tons of insults you did behind my back, my post did not have any insults about you. It was the pure reality about you and that's why it hurts you. Anyway, try to bookmark that post and read it from time to time. It'll help you understand where you truly stand 



jammersat said:


> @Serpentine , i didn't advocate for a genocide of jews inside iran , i said : it is one of the options of iran to mass murder her jewish population in case of an intense war with the united states .



Ridi Baraadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Baba in jammersat ghati dare, yeki dar miun tu commentash mige jews.  Bala khunash moshkel dare vase hamin bud khastam parchamwsh taghir kone.


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> Ridi Baraadar.



Brother i understand your self-confessed affiliation with american jews , per your own posts here and there ; and your mild hatred of the persians for oppressing the azeri majority in iran , they are your own delusions there's nothing i can do to fix



2800 said:


> Baba in jammersat ghati dare, yeki dar miun tu commentash mige jews.  Bala khunash moshkel dare vase hamin bud khastam parchamwsh taghir kone.


man moshkeli ba taghire parcham nadaram , yekisho khodam taghir dadam un yekisham az dast man khareje , shoma az mod team bekhayn ke taghir bedan ... i don't care


----------



## Aramagedon

jammersat said:


> Brother i understand your self-confessed affiliation with american jews , per your own posts here and there ; and your mild hatred of the persians for oppressing the azeri majority in iran , they are your own delusions there's nothing i can do to fix
> 
> 
> man moshkeli ba taghire parcham nadaram , yekisho khodam taghir dadam un yekisham az dast man khareje , shoma az mod team bekhayn ke taghir bedan ... i don't care


Bebin enghad jews jews nakon ! Hamin ke ye duna sho taghir dadi kafie albate bayad in kar ro ye sale pish mikardi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

2800 said:


> Bebin enghad jews jews nakon !


chera shoma tarafdare jews hastin? man fek mikardam tarafdare teraktorsazi hastin 



2800 said:


> Hamin ke ye duna sho taghir dadi kafie albate bayad in kar ro ye sale pish mikardi.



Sale pish ettefaghan vaziatam badtar bud , alan bishtar irani hesabam mikonan , bavar nemikoni bepors


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> Brother i understand your self-confessed affiliation with american jews , per your own posts here and there ;


Why should anyone hate an entire ethnicity, like jews?!!!  As I said before, it's no good to hate people whom you don't even know them 


> and your mild hatred of the persians for oppressing the azeri majority in iran , they are your own delusions there's nothing i can do to fix


Nah, you got it wrong. I don't hate anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

jammersat said:


> chera shoma tarafdare jews hastin? man fek mikardam tarafdare teraktorsazi hastin


Divane hishki tarafdare jews nist hapalie ravan parish! Faghat tu commentat yeki dar miun az jews estefade nakon.

Badesham dari vari nagu ahmagh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

etefaghan hameye azaye pakestani az in combination e jadid parchamaye man tarif mikonan, migan kelasesh koshtateshun


----------



## rmi5

jammersat said:


> Sale pish ettefaghan vaziatam badtar bud , alan bishtar irani hesabam mikonan , bavar nemikoni bepors


Haalaa Irani ya Afghani che farghi mikoneh?!!! har 2 ensaan hastand digeh. Vali dar kol ke ghiyaafat shabih e Irani ha hast, na afghan ha. Vali khodet va 2800 migid ke Afghan hasti.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

rmi5 said:


> Haalaa Irani ya Afghani che farghi mikoneh?!!! har 2 ensaan hastand digeh. Vali dar kol ke ghiyaafat shabih e Irani ha hast, na afghan ha. Vali khodet va 2800 migid ke Afghan hasti.


Elatesh @Gilamard bud ke hey band karde bud to irani nisti , manam goftam khob assan nistam , vali haghe post tu in forum ro daram ... elatesh shoma nabudi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Divane hishki tarafdare jews nist hapalie ravan parish! Faghat tu commentat yeki dar miun az jews estefade nakon.
> 
> Badesham dari vari nagu ahmagh.





2800 said:


> Gomsho baba afghanie shirin aghl.



Fohsh nadeh agha jan  Easy ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Haalaa Irani ya Afghani che farghi mikoneh?!!! har 2 ensaan hastand digeh. Vali dar kol ke ghiyaafat shabih e Irani ha hast, na afghan ha. Vali khodet va 2800 migid ke Afghan hasti.


Bebin in divane moshkel dare... Alanam dare kerm mirize ziad jedi nagiresh


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Bebin in divane moshkel dare... Alanam dare kerm mirize ziad jedi nagiresh


 Easy bro ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Inja kasi sereen ro mishnase !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat




----------



## Aramagedon

Elshan said:


> salam man galdim


Marhaba kardash, haranin ki san?


Ostad said:


> khosh galdin arkadash.


Marhaba, vazifunan necha ay ghalib?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> As a person living in Europe, you should know that Turks have no positive reputation there. Why is that? is it because of the immigrant Turks who have tried very hard to make an honorable living,



%80of Turks in Germany live off German tax payers wellfare!
http://www.frontpagemag.com/2013/dg...-muslim-settlers-in-germany-live-off-welfare/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> http://www.frontpagemag.com/2013/dg...-muslim-settlers-in-germany-live-off-welfare/


Millions of Tutks live abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

2800 said:


> Marhaba kardash, haranin ki san?
> 
> Marhaba, vazifunan necha ay ghalib?


bulmuram .



SOHEIL said:


> Inja kasi sereen ro mishnase !?


WTF!!!
ps: saram dard gereft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Ostad said:


> bulmuram .
> 
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!


Ishala teztar tamum olsin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

2800 said:


> Ishala teztar tamum olsin.


sagul.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

IRAN WINS WORLD TAEKWONDO CHAMPIONSHIPS :YAHOO:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

TurAr said:


> That should be one of the most retarded piece of article I read in a long time. I'm not even going to talk about the lack of statistical data or any tangible information. One needs to be absoultely out of his mind to believe that percentage.
> 
> Also Shadia, Kamal, Khaled aren't even Turkish names.
> 
> scythian go get a job or something man. You should be around 40 right? But you are almost exactly acting the same with kollang who is currently going through puberty. What a fucking waste those years must be.


Millionha kargar almanda ishdiyil lar.
Sanon bashun chizhmir! Ataturk bir eshak di unin bashida chikh mir!


----------



## scythian500

jammersat said:


> Thanks for your heartwarming comment brother , i don't really intend to give a bad and evil image of iran , i only intend to reflect the realities of iran , and i don't expect other members to do the same , i've come to some sort of realization what kind of people they are , Instagram rich kids i guess ,
> anyhow i've met so many low lives like these that i find it more comfortable to give up to their demands , if they want me to change flags , heck i change my flags , i don't really care about a flag , i'm iranian citizen .


Dear Jammersat... Either you are an Iranian by born or by long stay... either you are Iranian or Afghani... both are the same in principal... We share a lot... Sometimes when I look at history books I regret the fact that some Afghani local rulers made out with britain to leave Iran... look how defenseless they were and are since that date... I regret a lot... Afghanistan has a multi-ethnic, religous map... Its Western parts are definately %99 Iranian in culture and language... It is only a century and some ago that we lost one of our most important capitals, HERAT... The people of this city... in my life... I never seen such good people among Afghani brothers... I still sometimes think if they join back Iran they will have a better future... I pity for them as when they are in Iran they are called Afghani while they are one of the most Iranian people and while they are in Afghanistan they are called Irani.... If I was someone to decide I would ask them to join us if they like...

To Iranians Afghans are two categories... both 2 category of Iranians and Afghans... Relgious Iranians see Shia Afghans as their without border brothers that left alone and are always welcome... Second category are those koon goshad weakly educated Iranian workers who justify their koongoshadi by opposing and insulting Afghani workers in Iran... funny thing is that even Iranian employers prefer to hire Afghans in those kind of jobs as they are very hard work and dedicated to job...I,m with this phenomenon and support Afghani workers to be employed in those desired jobs... it is a win-win deal for both...

In afghani part, the first category are shias or Heratis who have a big hole in their heart for Iran and Iranians and Shia Iran as a whole... I talked to some of them in Iran... they are nice people that are ready to sacrifice for Iran... I think they deserve a full citizenship 
Second category are Sunni Afghanis... Iranians have a bad memory of them doing illegal stuff and murder in Iran... I have heard directly from an Agahi sarhang that most of those Afghani criminals are of Sunni background and have no sympathy for Iran or Iranians...

I knew Afghani friends in Australia that had millions of dollars and growing businesses but yet were ready to SWITCH everything in there with Iranian citizenship... their main reason is of course their familes and their future and the way they will be grown up...

I have followed many of your posts... there are not fair for someone who is our GUEST in Iran... Nobody but Iranian citizens who live in Iran can morally criticize problems in Iran...and that problems should not be mentioned here... There are lots of Iranian or Persian forums we can talk about our problems with no Harami ears snooping on us...

I expect you to be whatever you are.. you,re an Afghani brother became Iranian citizen lately? I should say... welcome and please be a loving citizen of your new country (or very old country in fact)... If you,re not a citizen but only a PR... then again you,re our guests and I have big respect for you... I understand the horrible history of yours and the pains you were being through... 

so, don't fall for the pit of members like new...the majority of Iranian members who happened to be the smartest guys too are ignoring that circus called Ghazanfar based on rmi5 great story...

sorry for my long post but I needed to share my view with you my Iranian friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> Dear Jammersat... Either you are an Iranian by born or by long stay... either you are Iranian or Afghani... both are the same in principal... We share a lot... Sometimes when I look at history books I regret the fact that some Afghani local rulers made out with britain to leave Iran... look how defenseless they were and are since that date... I regret a lot... Afghanistan has a multi-ethnic, religous map... Its Western parts are definately %99 Iranian in culture and language... It is only a century and some ago that we lost one of our most important capitals, HERAT... The people of this city... in my life... I never seen such good people among Afghani brothers... I still sometimes think if they join back Iran they will have a better future... I pity for them as when they are in Iran they are called Afghani while they are one of the most Iranian people and while they are in Afghanistan they are called Irani.... If I was someone to decide I would ask them to join us if they like...
> 
> To Iranians Afghans are two categories... both 2 category of Iranians and Afghans... Relgious Iranians see Shia Afghans as their without border brothers that left alone and are always welcome... Second category are those koon goshad weakly educated Iranian workers who justify their koongoshadi by opposing and insulting Afghani workers in Iran... funny thing is that even Iranian employers prefer to hire Afghans in those kind of jobs as they are very hard work and dedicated to job...I,m with this phenomenon and support Afghani workers to be employed in those desired jobs... it is a win-win deal for both...
> 
> In afghani part, the first category are shias or Heratis who have a big hole in their heart for Iran and Iranians and Shia Iran as a whole... I talked to some of them in Iran... they are nice people that are ready to sacrifice for Iran... I think they deserve a full citizenship
> Second category are Sunni Afghanis... Iranians have a bad memory of them doing illegal stuff and murder in Iran... I have heard directly from an Agahi sarhang that most of those Afghani criminals are of Sunni background and have no sympathy for Iran or Iranians...
> 
> I knew Afghani friends in Australia that had millions of dollars and growing businesses but yet were ready to SWITCH everything in there with Iranian citizenship... their main reason is of course their familes and their future and the way they will be grown up...
> 
> I have followed many of your posts... there are not fair for someone who is our GUEST in Iran... Nobody but Iranian citizens who live in Iran can morally criticize problems in Iran...and that problems should not be mentioned here... There are lots of Iranian or Persian forums we can talk about our problems with no Harami ears snooping on us...
> 
> I expect you to be whatever you are.. you,re an Afghani brother became Iranian citizen lately? I should say... welcome and please be a loving citizen of your new country (or very old country in fact)... If you,re not a citizen but only a PR... then again you,re our guests and I have big respect for you... I understand the horrible history of yours and the pains you were being through...
> 
> so, don't fall for the pit of members like new...the majority of Iranian members who happened to be the smartest guys too are ignoring that circus called Ghazanfar based on rmi5 great story...
> 
> sorry for my long post but I needed to share my view with you my Iranian friend


He is a sunni afghan living in Iran.


----------



## scythian500

TurAr said:


> That should be one of the most retarded piece of article I read in a long time. I'm not even going to talk about the lack of statistical data or any tangible information. One needs to be absoultely out of his mind to believe that percentage.
> 
> Also Shadia, Kamal, Khaled aren't even Turkish names.
> 
> scythian go get a job or something man. You should be around 40 right? But you are almost exactly acting the same with kollang who is currently going through puberty. What a fucking waste those years must be.


any statistic that is not in your favor is not tangible!!! Even if it is from a country like Germany... ok... ok
and I,m not unemployed... I promise I do twice as job and 5 times more productive job than you do... IF you really have concern for jobs go advice your buddies in Europe and Germany to stop worsening Turk's reputation by doing thousand forms of tricks to be able to receive hard earned tax money of Germans as your Wellfare money!!!

noore cheshmhaye azari man, vaghti man migam tork manzooram turkie hast... ye moghe fekr nakonid ye moye shoma Iraniha ro midam be ina ... harki mikhad bashan... khoonevade hamishe dar olaviate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

just a friendly advise to some weirdos here : 

hasvaset b khodet bashe . age mibini haleto nemigiram male ine ke vaghtesho nadaram . az baghie mitooni beporsi ke moghe ie k vaght dashtam chi kara mikardam inja . az azaye arab ham mitooni beporsi hamin question ru  

pato az glimet draz tar kon bebin mizram nafas bekeshi inja ya na . 



#lovethemweirdos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> He is a sunni afghan living in Iran.


They are harmless ex-Iranians... we should open our arms for them maybe those bad afghanis also understand who they are dealing with...but honestly over %90 of all Afghanis that I have met in my life are very nice and kind people who has good feelings for Iranians...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> They are harmless ex-Iranians... we should open our arms for them maybe those bad afghanis also understand who they are dealing with...but honestly over %90 of all Afghanis that I have met in my life are very nice and kind people who has good feelings for Iranians...


I have no problem with afghans ever, but this guy ... You know better.
Plus I habe two close afghan friends in tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> I have no problem with afghans ever, but this guy ... You know better.


Yes, I agree...he says things that are not expected from an Afghani...but if he is a Sunni Afghani then as I said, it is somehow justified by nature!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

@New Barat moteasefam ke jadidan in kara ro mikoni. Ghablana kheyli aghel tar va pokhte tar be nazar miumadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

scythian500 said:


> any statistic that is not in your favor is tangible!!! Even if it is from a country like Germany... ok... ok
> and I,m not unemployed... I promise I do twice as job and 5 times more productive job than you do... IF you really have concern for jobs go advice your buddies in Europe and Germany to stop worsening Turk's reputation by doing thousand forms of tricks to be able to receive hard earned tax money of Germans as your Wellfare money!!!



I wouldn't particularly call sharing unbelievably biased and retarded articles on the internet a productive job but whatever you say.

Let alone the current generations, our peasants that went to Germany 4 decades ago are intellectually more productive than your miserable 40 years old existence can ever be. 

If you are trying to cover up your own incompetencies by talking down Turkish immigrants, then fine. But if you are interested about the Turks in Germany here you go, a much more credible source than the shit you fill your head with: http://www.laser.uni-erlangen.de/papers/paper/117.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

scythian500 said:


> any statistic that is not in your favor is not tangible!!! Even if it is from a country like Germany... ok... ok
> and I,m not unemployed... I promise I do twice as job and 5 times more productive job than you do... IF you really have concern for jobs go advice your buddies in Europe and Germany to stop worsening Turk's reputation by doing thousand forms of tricks to be able to receive hard earned tax money of Germans as your Wellfare money!!!



خودتون که جواب میدید جناب



2800 said:


> Soheil chera ezdevaj nemikoni?



مگه عکس سلفی گذاشتم که این حرف رو میزنی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SOHEIL said:


> خودتون که جواب میدید جناب
> 
> 
> 
> مگه عکس سلفی گذاشتم که این حرف رو میزنی ؟


شوخی کردم داش سهیل

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> Unfortuantely, this kind of backwardness is spreading in Iran, and you are a part of it too. I don't know if it's a inferiority complex or identity crisis, but it comes sometimes with sudden changes in attitude, which is a sign of being unstable in opinion and thoughts. It has nothing to do with education, whether you have a PhD or elementary schools degree, you may still have it.


This is what of the best descriptions of ones psychological state... Bingo...
The story is like a 10 year old boy got raped by a man with beard... then he grow up but sees all the beard men as rapists!! I know what is the illness in some guys like what you described... it is exactly what you said... inferiority sense due to lack of wide vision and self-depreciation due to his own personal weaknesses... 

Those who lose control like this and name his own country and people by those heavy words are either a not mature, retarded person that need critical psychological care or as you said, identity crisis in middle age... I personally have seen many like these specie... They are rare but still very damaging to themselves and other fellow country men... 

Every nation and country has bold weaknesses and bold strengths in their culture... some of them are better some are worse... I never seen an American come to Iran for a while and use Persian words while he is speaking English, the same some Iranians friends do in West!! I never seen an american come to Iran and while glazed by Iranian rich culture and strangely hospital people, claim that because Iranians are better with issues like family, sprituality, culture then Americans are all backward third world people who are all peasants!!!

What I personally understood from this stock of people... they either don't have a sane and normal sense of conclusion or are really psychologically sick and need to be taken care of by medical experts... 

Even the worst Iran's fair enemies don't see Iran as that ill member describes it... 

I hope people of one nation to at least don't screw it up for their people if they don't build a house for them...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Elshan said:


> salam man galdim


Vay Azeri kardeşim. 

Seni şöyle alalım.  Çay Bahçesi | Page 745

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

2800 said:


> Soheil chera ezdevaj nemikoni?


بابا کی میشه زن بگیره , اهل و عاقل بشه؟
سهیل جان ناراحت نشیا؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Now he is a 'bro'?


Hmm.... This reminds me of someone who first called you bro, then accused and insulted you and your nation more than anyone else just to call you bro again but who was it, damn i cant remember.... can you help me Serpi Jan? 

You are judging New because of this but isnt there someone else who deserves this judgement more than him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

راستی گفتی سلفی ناصرالدین شاه قاجار اولین کسی بود که تو جهان سلفی گرفت. 

Nasereddin shah selfie!








Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بابا کی میشه زن بگیره , اهل و عاقل بشه؟
> سهیل جان ناراحت نشیا؟


Never

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Hmm.... This reminds me of someone who first called you bro, then accused and insulted you and your nation more than anyone else just to call you bro again but who was it, damn i cant remember.... can you help me Serpi Jan?
> 
> You are judging New because of this but isnt there someone else who deserves this judgement more than him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Türklar sinek kimina kızdırıcı dılar.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


>


Bro im not here to be against Serpi, i fact he is one of the few Iranian members i have respect for you know it, though we dont agree much recently. 



2800 said:


> Türklar sinek kimina moçahem dılar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Mashhad az nazare man toseye yafte tarin shahre iran bad az tehran hast. Albate inke shoma migi toseye yaftegi be tedade sakhtemun va in chiza nist ta hadi doroste va onvan ro taghir midam.


Ba in movafegham ke Urban development is not a comprehensive sign of a city being developed, although it is a part of it... In Iran naturally Tehran is the most developed (in the sense that its residents have access to more services) becoz it has the most people in it... The city of Tehran hosts more than 8 million people permanently and couple of millions as day in nigh out temporary residents... with the same logic, Mashhad with a population of 3.1 million in city itself and couple of millions around it as daytime workers and 20 million pilgrims naturally should be the most developed after capital... The rank goes with Karaj, Isfahan, Tabriz, Shiraz, etc...
Every big city in Iran is famous for one thing the most... Tabriz is famous for its many tall towers and transport vehicles factories and of course Trakhtor... Isfahan for its greenery and historic sites while being at the heart of desert and its heavy industries... Shiraz for its flowers, good hospitals, electronic industry, poetic sites and pre-Islam histoy... Mashhad for its Imam Reza Shrine and Aqua parks, good hospitals, Car part factories, food industry factories and big malls...

I agree that if we want to show how developed and great our cities are we must photo its clean streets (which is famous as having clean streets), modern hospitals, science and tech stuff... Although, somehow some of Iranian cities have a nice series of urban development structures like good bridges, towers or parks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> %80of Turks in Germany live off German tax payers wellfare!
> http://www.frontpagemag.com/2013/dg...-muslim-settlers-in-germany-live-off-welfare/


It's no good news. We can talk about it later 

Grandpa, if you install kik on your phone or tablet, we can be in contact with you in Kik as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, @jammersat is indeed an Afghan immigrant. @2800 isn't he? BTW, what's the big deal regarding being an Afghan immigrant? They have lived among Iranians for decades, and they are brethren of Iranians. 2800 was pissed off about jammersat and said some stuff that he shouldn't. But, I don't think if jammersat does even care about what 2800 said.


if u see whose thanking his heavily insulting to intelligence comment above you get my point that you don't have to give them space to express their madness... responses make them spaces to show how weird they are!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> if u see whose thanking his heavily insulting to intelligence comment above you get my point that you don't have to give them space to express their madness... responses make them spaces to show how weird they are!


You are exactly right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بابا کی میشه زن بگیره , اهل و عاقل بشه؟
> سهیل جان ناراحت نشیا؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> It's no good news. We can talk about it later
> 
> Grandpa, if you install kik on your phone or tablet, we can be in contact with you in Kik as well


i don't use these kind of apps my good friend... my available free time is what I spend now... not a sec more!! but ye tikke ajor be jaye ma ham bezarid bad nist!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> i don't use these kind of apps my good friend... my available free time is what I spend now... not a sec more!! but *ye tikke ajor be jaye ma ham bezarid bad nist!*



LOL 



2800 said:


> @New Barat moteasefam ke jadidan in kara ro mikoni. Ghablana kheyli aghel tar va pokhte tar be nazar miumadi.


Ghablan ha ham gousfandi bish naboud 



2800 said:


> Millionha kargar almanda ishdiyil lar.
> Sanon bashun chizhmir! Ataturk bir eshak di unin bashida chikh mir!


Easy ...



2800 said:


> Soheil chera ezdevaj nemikoni?


Ki be in zan mideh akheh?!!! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ghablan ha ham gousfandi bish naboud

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


>



Haalaa nemikhaastam begam, vali kollan yaarou digeh maghzesh rasman rideh.  Digeh tou timaarestan e amin abad ham raash nemidan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Ki be in zan mideh akheh?!!! lol



همچین میگه انگار خودش صدتا زیرخواب داره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> همچین میگه انگار خودش صدتا زیرخواب داره

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine @kollang @rmi5 : UT graduate !

more like UTI (Urinary tract infection) . her/his behaviors totally fit that of opportunistic micro-"organisms" .

don't laugh . dead serious .



rmi5 said:


> Digeh tou timaarestan e amin abad ham raash nemidan


chera azizam rash midan .

faghat dar soorati ke ghablesh dasto pasho ba zed havaee bezanan ke dige lagad nandaze

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


>



90 ta !?



SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 222793



به نظر من مردها باید موهاشون رو بلند کنند و زن ها کچل

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine @kollang @rmi5 : UT graduate !
> 
> more like UTI (Urinary tract infection) . her/his behaviors totally fit that of opportunistic micro-"organisms" .
> 
> don't laugh . dead serious .
> 
> 
> chera azizam rash midan .
> 
> faghat dar soorati ke ghablesh dasto pasho ba zed havaee bezanan ke dige lagad nandaze



lol, in yaarou inghadr bisho'our hast ke be jaash az maatahtesh shimiyaayi mizaneh!!! Yek fekri ham baayad baraaye ounjash kard!!!



SOHEIL said:


> 90 ta !?


maximum allowed = 4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

TurAr said:


> our peasants that went to Germany 4 decades ago are intellectually more productive than your miserable 40 years old existence can ever be.


Sure, Turks in Germany are more productive in faking cases to recieve well fare...now I got the meaning of productivity!!
Yes Iranians are not productive and successful at all!:
*Iranian-Americans*, or *Persian-Americans*, are Americans of Iranianancestry or people possessing Iranian andAmericandual citizenship. Iranian-Americans are among the highest-educated people in the United States.[11][12] They have historically excelled in business, academia, the sciences, arts, and entertainment 
Iranian American - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
From a one million Iranian presence in US alone these people came to surprise humanity:




Pierre Omidyar
Firouz Naderi



Anousheh Ansari



Andre Agassi



Goli Ameri



Christiane Amanpour



Adrian Pasdar



Shohreh Aghdashloo



Pardis Sabeti

*Which nationality is the most successful nation in US:*
In the last 50 years, which immigrants (from different countries) have been the most successful in the United States? - Quora
The Audacious Epigone: Ranking the performance of immigrant groups by home country
Increased Political Engagement of Iranian-Americans « LobeLog
Iranian Americans in the Spotlight | Angella Nazarian
The Raw Story | Tehrangeles: L.A. the Iranian expatriate capital abroad
But according to the fact sheet on the Iranian-American Community for the Iranian Studies Group Research Series of February 2004, the 2000 Census reports that Iranians are well-educated and have six times as many doctoral degrees as Americans on average. The 2000 Census also shows Iranian-Americans as having a 45 percent higher per capita income and a median family income 38 percent higher than the national average.

In my view, the behavior of one nation in foreign countries as their host is a good indicator of what they are made of... Because even if you are bad in your home country you always try to seem better in a foreign country...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

TurAr said:


> I wouldn't particularly call sharing unbelievably biased and retarded articles on the internet a productive job but whatever you say.
> 
> Let alone the current generations, our peasants that went to Germany 4 decades ago are intellectually more productive than your miserable 40 years old existence can ever be.
> 
> If you are trying to cover up your own incompetencies by talking down Turkish immigrants, then fine. But if you are interested about the Turks in Germany here you go, a much more credible source than the shit you fill your head with: http://www.laser.uni-erlangen.de/papers/paper/117.pdf





Omid Kordestani



Sarah Shahi



Bobak Ferdowsi



Antonio Esfandiari



Salar Kamangar



Leila Vaziri



Nadia Bjorlin



Ali Javan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> lol, in yaarou inghadr bisho'our hast ke be jaash az maatahtesh shimiyaayi mizaneh!!! Yek fekri ham baayad baraaye ounjash kard!!!



WoW . my bad ,

in a real war time situation i'd be long dead if it wasn't for you . an agonizing death TBH .

to die of "chosse maghzi" . thats just too freaking bad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> maximum allowed = 4



ببین این برادران داعشی چقدر سکسی هستند

تا زمانی که اینها هستند کسی به ما زن نمی ده

اصلا انتظارات بالا رفته

فکر می کنی چرا این گربه ی من ریش داعشی گذاشته !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> ببین این برادران داعشی چقدر سکسی هستند
> 
> تا زمانی که اینها هستند کسی به ما زن نمی ده
> 
> اصلا انتظارات بالا رفته
> 
> فکر می کنی چرا این گربه ی من ریش داعشی گذاشته !؟


lol, inaa ke be sousmaar haye maaddeh ham rahm nemikonand

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> ببین این برادران داعشی چقدر سکسی هستند




ey sag baldar too rouhet 

@rahi2357 khorake khodete dadash 

ye thread bezan "why ISIS brothers are so goddamn sexxy" . or " i get it now , gay people !! " 





rmi5 said:


> lol, inaa ke be sousmaar haye maaddeh ham rahm nemikonand




kamar bastin be roode bor shodan ma emshab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> lol, inaa ke be sousmaar haye maaddeh ham rahm nemikonand



دلیل اصلی جنگ ما با داعش همین سکسی بودن این برادران هست

سوسمار ماده چیه عزیز

تو بگو نر

اینا صلاح ببینن ترتیب خودشون هم میدن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> دلیل اصلی جنگ ما با داعش همین سکسی بودن این برادران هست
> 
> سوسمار ماده چیه عزیز
> 
> تو بگو نر
> 
> اینا صلاح ببینن ترتیب خودشون هم میدن



Are, raasti inhaa ba shotor ha ham sex mikonand. kollan yek dasteh az bimaarihaashoun, moshatarak ba shotor hast. 
Salman migoft ke jeddi jeddi inha be boz ha ham rahm nemikonand. yaad e marilyn manson oftaadam. midouni ke chera chand ta az mohre haye kamaresh ra bardaasht? fekr konam inhaa ham fatwa bedand ke inkaar ra bekonand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


>



اره بابا می دونم چی میگی
هرچی باشه درد مشترک هست دیگه
باید عادت کرد و با وضع موجود ساخت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> pato az glimet draz tar kon bebin mizram nafas bekeshi inja ya na .


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Salman migoft ke jeddi jeddi inha be boz ha ham rahm nemikonand. yaad e marilyn manson oftaadam. midouni ke chera chand ta az mohre haye kamaresh ra bardaasht? fekr konam inhaa ham fatwa bedand ke inkaar ra bekonand.



fekr kon GFesh *Dita von teese* bode !!!

age man ham hamchin GFy dashtam chanta az mohreham gheib mishod !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> fekr konam inhaa ham fatwa bedand ke inkaar ra bekonand.


bardashtan rib ha be een sadegi ha ham nist .

ye chizi mikhad be esme jarrah . ouna jaraha (جرح) baladan sarf konand , vali jarrah nemidoonand chi hast .






are kholase

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اره بابا می دونم چی میگی
> هرچی باشه درد مشترک هست دیگه
> باید عادت کرد و با وضع موجود ساخت



شما برای عادت کردن به وضع موجود مواد مصرف می کنی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Truth hurts, huh? lol
> anyway, don't play victim. After tons of insults you did behind my back, my post did not have any insults about you. It was the pure reality about you and that's why it hurts you. Anyway, try to bookmark that post and read it from time to time. It'll help you understand where you truly stand
> 
> 
> 
> Ridi Baraadar.


Agha shenidi yeki migeh: "Fohsh Nade Khar Koshte"!!! Dastane in tefle masoome marize... Motad marize... Ravani ham marize... ta key ma bayad ino befahmim!! ba mariz ke khashen barkhord nemikonan... Mass Reportesh mikonan be Doctore Ravan Pezeshk! Vali khodemoon Serpentine zad be khal ba oon tosifesh... man be shakhse moridesh shodam...neshoon mide ba in senne kammesh ashpazish khoobe... mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


>





rmi5 said:


> Ghablan ha ham gousfandi bish naboud



اقا بخدا اینطوری حرف زدن درست نیست
حتی اگه شوخی باشه
که به نظر خیلی هم جدی شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> fekr kon GFesh *Dita von teese* bode !!!
> 
> age man ham hamchin GFy dashtam chanta az mohreham gheib mishod !!!



Haji, nagerefti chi shod. Marylin Manson baraaye inke be khod kafaayi bereseh va digeh khodesh betouneh ba khodesh oun kaar ra anjam bede, mohrash ra bardaasht ke kamaresh bishtar kham besheh!!! In daeshi ha ham ba'eed nist az in kaar ha bekonan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------




----------



## scythian500

jammersat said:


> Brother i understand your self-confessed affiliation with american jews , per your own posts here and there ; and your mild hatred of the persians for oppressing the azeri majority in iran , they are your own delusions there's nothing i can do to fix
> 
> 
> man moshkeli ba taghire parcham nadaram , yekisho khodam taghir dadam un yekisham az dast man khareje , shoma az mod team bekhayn ke taghir bedan ... i don't care


saket bash dige to ham... Intor raftar va harf ha barat doosti baghi nemizare inja albate agar baraye doosti amade bashi na oghde goshayee... in hame kheire saram azat tareef kardam... be ghole rmi5 bajoori dari ejabate mezaj mifarmayee!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> bardashtan rib ha be een sadegi ha ham nist .
> 
> ye chizi mikhad be esme jarrah . ouna jaraha (جرح) baladan sarf konand , vali jarrah nemidoonand chi hast .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are kholase


lol, bebin yaarou digeh che ghadr ride, shaayad bishtar az New, ke ba'd az in hame dars khoundan, mireh va baaz khodesh ra miterkouneh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Haji, nagerefti chi shod. Marylin Manson baraaye inke be khod kafaayi bereseh va digeh khodesh betouneh ba khodesh oun kaar ra anjam bede, mohrash ra bardaasht ke kamaresh bishtar kham besheh!!! In daeshi ha ham ba'eed nist az in kaar ha bekonan!!!


ta vaghti ISLAM!!!! be inha ejaze mide ham zanhaye mardom ro va ba,ad az oon HAMRAZM haye digashoon ro morede enayat gharar bedan dige niazi be mohre bardari nist...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اقا بخدا اینطوری حرف زدن درست نیست
> حتی اگه شوخی باشه
> که به نظر خیلی هم جدی شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اقا بخدا اینطوری حرف زدن درست نیست
> حتی اگه شوخی باشه
> که به نظر خیلی هم جدی شده


 hamino begoo shahriyar jan.
ey baba, hala khub ke ma hanooz chizi nagoftim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> Agha shenidi yeki migeh: "Fohsh Nade Khar Koshte"!!! Dastane in tefle masoome marize... Motad marize... Ravani ham marize... ta key ma bayad ino befahmim!! ba mariz ke khashen barkhord nemikonan... Mass Reportesh mikonan be Doctore Ravan Pezeshk! Vali khodemoon Serpentine zad be khal ba oon tosifesh... man be shakhse moridesh shodam...neshoon mide ba in senne kammesh ashpazish khoobe... mashallah


lol, ishaallaa ke shafa begireh. hame do'aa konid baraash

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> شما برای عادت کردن به وضع موجود مواد مصرف می کنی ؟


سرم رو گرم می کنم 
دوچرخه سواری ,عکاسی, باغبانی, بارفیکس دراز نشست و غیره
کلا وقت اضافه رو پر می کنم 
شب هم مثل مرده رو تخت می میرم
تا فردا صبح که برم دانشگاه و سر کار و زندگی
و هی این سیکل تکرار میشه

شما چه می کنی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> Haji, nagerefti chi shod. Marylin Manson baraaye inke be khod kafaayi bereseh va digeh khodesh betouneh ba khodesh oun kaar ra anjam bede, mohrash ra bardaasht ke kamaresh bishtar kham besheh!!! In daeshi ha ham ba'eed nist az in kaar ha bekonan!!!



من این قضیه رو از زمانی که طفلی بیش نبودم می دانستم

حتی چند نفر تو مدرسه تلاش کردن چیز خودشون رو بخورن اما نشد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> hamino begoo shahriyar jan.
> ey baba, hala khub ke ma hanooz chizi nagoftim


با با نیو جان حداقل شما بزرگی کن و چیزی نگو شاید این قضیه ختم به خیر بشه

یادش بخیر قدیم مدیما اینطوری نبود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> من این قضیه رو از زمانی که طفلی بیش نبودم می دانستم
> 
> حتی چند نفر تو مدرسه تلاش کردن چیز خودشون رو بخورن اما نشد



Ehtemaalan ba New ham madrese i naboudi? 
@haman10 aamaar e New tou madrese ham dar oumad   In natavaanestan, tou rouhiyash ta'sir e bad gozaashteh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> سرم رو گرم می کنم
> دوچرخه سواری ,عکاسی, باغبانی, بارفیکس دراز نشست و غیره
> کلا وقت اضافه رو پر می کنم
> شب هم مثل مرده رو تخت می میرم
> تا فردا صبح که برم دانشگاه و سر کار و زندگی
> و هی این سیکل تکرار میشه
> 
> شما چه می کنی ؟



عزیزم 

من دو برابر تو این کارا رو می کنم

تازه هر هفته میرم کوه

اگه نکنم که تو سطح منطقه باید وضعیت قرمز اعلام کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> aamaar e New tou madrese ham dar oumad   In natavaanestan, tou rouhiyash ta'sir e bad gozaashteh




hey khoda . chi begam dadash 

===============

aghayoon kheyli khandidim  

shabe hamatoon shik , farda hezar ta badbakhti darim .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> با با نیو جان حداقل شما بزرگی کن و چیزی نگو شاید این قضیه ختم به خیر بشه
> 
> یادش بخیر قدیم مدیما اینطوری نبود


 man chizi nagoftam baradar, bacheha kheyli be del migiran.



haman10 said:


> farda hezar ta badbakhti darim .


mesle emrooz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mige man chizi nagoftam . la elaha elallah .

ajab mojoodati peyda mishan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

SOHEIL said:


> خودتون که جواب میدید جناب


آره دیگه مگه آتش بس رو بر نداشتن؟؟
شوخی می کنم... نخوندی مگه؟ دوستمون آر ام 5 گوشه داد یه جوابی بدیم موقتا که دادیم و تمام شد... بد نبود باعث خودشناسی بیشتر دوستان ترکمون شد...ولی من پایبندم.... آقا اینها کلا ایگنور در تمام مسایل زندگی مگه اینکه حرف خیلی خیطی بزنن که در اینصورت دوست معاودمون با گوشه و کنایه میده جوابشون رو برای ثبت در تاریخ البته!!! آقا دوباره ایگنور شروع شد....شما دوست من هم که از اول رعایت نمی کردی
agha man migam tork manzooram turkaye torkie hast vagar na azarihaye Iran ke taje sare man hastand tak takeshoon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

این خطاب به هیچ کس نیست ... صرفا جهت خنده

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> mige man chizi nagoftam . la elaha elallah .


haman jan. chize khassi manzooram bood, ye chanta fohsh sade dadim tamoom shod raft peye karesh
hala ham boro begir bekhab farda hezar ta badbakhti dari mesle emrooz


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> hey khoda . chi begam dadash



Kollan in chaaghaal yek spanking laazem daasht. 
Akheh yeki nist behesh begeh, ke akheh anchoucheh, ma ha ke troll haye 1000 baraabar gondeh tar az to ra ghahve i kardim va gozaashtim dareshoun, to ba che hesaabi fekr kardi ke mitouni ghod ghod koni?!!!
Mage na?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> این خطاب به هیچ کس نیست ... صرفا جهت خنده
> 
> View attachment 222802

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> عزیزم
> 
> من دو برابر تو این کارا رو می کنم
> 
> تازه هر هفته میرم کوه
> 
> اگه نکنم که تو سطح منطقه باید وضعیت قرمز اعلام کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

SOHEIL said:


> من این قضیه رو از زمانی که طفلی بیش نبودم می دانستم
> 
> حتی چند نفر تو مدرسه تلاش کردن چیز خودشون رو بخورن اما نشد


na soheil jan in ghazieh rishe dar tarikh dare man ham ke bache boodam too mahal haminkaro mikardim... mamoolan yeki do nafar bishtar ham barande nemishodan ke oonha ham do halat dashtan... ya koshti gir boodan va kamare monatef va ya hamkareshoon ghad boland bood!! fekr konam eskandare maghdouni ham enghadr inkaro karde dide nemishe pa shod az Iraniha entegham begire...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@Abii 
ابی جان میدونم سرت شلوغه راستی هر وقت , وقت کردی به این سوال من یه جوابی بدی خیلی سپاسگزار میشم

من بعد مدتها تصمیم گرفتم از سوپر زوم و کامپکت به اس ال ار مهاجرت کنم
برای شروع این دوربین

Nikon D3300 Kit 18-55 VR II - دوربین دیجیتال نیکون D3300 کیت 18-55 VR II

و این لنز

فروشگاه پیکسل - Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR

رو انتخاب کردم 

این هم لیست های دوربین و لنز موجود تو ایران هست

جستجو در گروه دوربین عکاسی

انواع لنزهای عکاسی کانن، نیکون، سیگما، سامیانگ، کارل زایس و توکینا - فروشگاه پیکسل


خلاصه اینکه می خواستم بدونم نظرت چیه و اگه خودت بودی برای شروع چی می خریدی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

haman10 said:


> mige man chizi nagoftam . la elaha elallah .
> 
> ajab mojoodati peyda mishan


agha biayeed edame bedim ignoro...ina natoonan too bahs sherkat konan asabi mishan!! Agha ya bayad be ye keshvar va mardomesh ehteram bezari oonam too sectioni ke esmesh Iranian hast ya ignore sho va boro ba ham rade hat dar chaykhane torka eshghbazi kon... Agha Ignore ro agar movafeghid edame bedim ye chand vaght dige hanooz...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> man ham ke bache boodam too mahal haminkaro mikardim... mamoolan yeki do nafar bishtar ham barande nemishodan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @Abii
> ابی جان میدونم سرت شلوغه راستی هر وقت , وقت کردی به این سوال من یه جوابی بدی خیلی سپاسگزار میشم
> 
> من بعد مدتها تصمیم گرفتم از سوپر زوم و کامپکت به اس ال ار مهاجرت کنم
> برای شروع این دوربین
> 
> Nikon D3300 Kit 18-55 VR II - دوربین دیجیتال نیکون D3300 کیت 18-55 VR II
> 
> و این لنز
> 
> فروشگاه پیکسل - Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR
> 
> رو انتخاب کردم
> 
> این هم لیست های دوربین و لنز موجود تو ایران هست
> 
> جستجو در گروه دوربین عکاسی
> 
> انواع لنزهای عکاسی کانن، نیکون، سیگما، سامیانگ، کارل زایس و توکینا - فروشگاه پیکسل
> 
> 
> خلاصه اینکه می خواستم بدونم نظرت چیه و اگه خودت بودی برای شروع چی می خریدی؟


D3300 is a fantastic starter camera. I have a D5100 and the D3300 is head and shoulders better than mine. With Nikon cameras, you have to look at the last 3 numbers. Even though a 5000 series camera is technically a step above the 3000 series, the 5100 is a few generations behind the 3300 (100 vs 300). The sensor in the 3300 is much better than my 5100 for example.

Neither one is amazing, but they are both great starter cameras. And by starter I don`t mean something you'll get tired of any time soon. You might even use it till it dies.

Don't buy a second lens until you understand SLR photography. That would be a very big mistake. I don't know how much you know about photography, but if you're just starting out, just use the lens that comes with the camera. It'll take a casual user a year to understand the basics. More importantly, until you know what type of photography you enjoy the most, you can't go out and buy a lens. You have to see what you take photos of the most and then go out and purchase a proper lens accordingly. It would make no sense to buy a lens used mostly for portraits if you mostly do landscapes, for example.

Spend the money on a 3 to 6 hour crash course or a one-on-one kind of thing with someone. I went to a 6 hour workshop and took my camera with me. The instructor spent the first 3 hours explaining the most basic things about photography which I didn't know anything about (focal lengths, light, depth of field etc...). He spent the second 3 hours talking about the cameras and the 4 important modes on every DSLR (MASP).





Basically use the auto mode until you go take that 3 hour or 6 hour crash course and then put it on aperture priority (A). The 3 hour crash course will do you more good than a 10000 dollar lens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Abii said:


> D3300 is a fantastic starter camera. I have a D5100 and the D3300 is head and shoulders better than mine. With Nikon cameras, you have to look at the last 3 numbers. Even though a 5000 series camera is technically a step above the 3000 series, the 5100 is a few generations behind the 3300 (100 vs 300). The sensor in the 3300 is much better than my 5100 for example.
> 
> Neither one is amazing, but they are both great starter cameras. And by starter I don`t mean something you'll get tired of any time soon. You might even use it till it dies.
> 
> Don't buy a second lens until you understand SLR photography. That would be a very big mistake. I don't know how much you know about photography, but if you're just starting out, just use the lens that comes with the camera. It'll take a casual user a year to understand the basics. More importantly, until you know what type of photography you enjoy the most, you can't go out and buy a lens. You have to see what you take photos of the most and then go out and purchase a proper lens accordingly. It would make no sense to buy a lens used mostly for portraits if you mostly do landscapes, for example.
> 
> Spend the money on a 3 to 6 hour crash course or a one-on-one kind of thing with someone. I went to a 6 hour workshop and took my camera with me. The instructor spent the first 3 hours explaining the most basic things about photography which I didn't know anything about (focal lengths, light, depth of field etc...). He spent the second 3 hours talking about the cameras and the 4 important modes on every DSLR (MASP).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically use the auto mode until you go take that 3 hour or 6 hour crash course and then put it on aperture priority (A). The 3 hour crash course will do you more good than a 10000 dollar lens.



بسیار اموزنده بود
بابت پاسخ سپاسگزارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> bardashtan rib ha be een sadegi ha ham nist .
> 
> ye chizi mikhad be esme jarrah . ouna jaraha (جرح) baladan sarf konand , vali jarrah nemidoonand chi hast .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are kholase


ungrateful scum he could give his white cloth to me idk why such people wasting some one else chair in uni if they want to join terrorists , first and last they are going to die in middle of no where only thing remain is the wasted chair which i needed most ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> ungrateful scum he could give his white cloth to me idk why such people wasting some one else chair in uni if they want to join terrorists , first and last they are going to die in middle of no where only thing remain is the wasted chair which i needed most ! !


Hey bro, whats up?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

kollang said:


> Hey bro, whats up?


not much i gave the exam and t wasn't as good as i wanted so bye bye medicine in other hand im right now in free fall i may even dont get the thing i got last year so with 2x2= 4 we can say im not in good mood right now i have 1 last shot and i dont want to miss it

now u are here can i ask some math questions (before i forget them )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine 

In mojude vahshi ro section ban kon.



asena_great said:


> not much i gave the exam and t wasn't as good as i wanted so bye bye medicine in other hand im right now in free fall i may even dont get the thing i got last year so with 2x2= 4 we can say im not in good mood right now i have 1 last shot and i dont want to miss it
> 
> now u are here can i ask some math questions (before i forget them )


Yes sure.


----------



## asena_great

the only limit they have gave to me was similar to this





but the m was under the line not on the line and instead of T we i had a 7/3 i know how to fix th question in the pic but when M go underline the game changes

there was some F(x) like questions i dont remember the numbers but questions was like this

if F(1)= 5 and f(-2)= 11 wut is the f(3) = ? ( i have take the numbers randomly ) there was no x^2+2 and similar to that only F(x) and number

there was another questions like this 

if 2^3a+4b+2 = 3^4a+2b+5

than wut is the a . b = ? ( the numbers is taken randomly )






it was similar to this and awnser must be Ln ( all 5 awnser was Ln like )


----------



## black-hawk_101

Have Iran planned to produce any Russian fighter like:
MiG-35s
Su-37s
in future???


----------



## Elshan

Sinan said:


> Vay Azeri kardeşim.
> 
> Seni şöyle alalım.  Çay Bahçesi | Page 745




_çox sağol_ kardeş _teşekkür ederim_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> the only limit they have gave to me was similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the m was under the line not on the line and instead of T we i had a 7/3 i know how to fix th question in the pic but when M go underline the game changes
> 
> there was some F(x) like questions i dont remember the numbers but questions was like this
> 
> if F(1)= 5 and f(-2)= 11 wut is the f(3) = ? ( i have take the numbers randomly ) there was no x^2+2 and similar to that only F(x) and number
> 
> there was another questions like this
> 
> if 2^3a+4b+2 = 3^4a+2b+5
> 
> than wut is the a . b = ? ( the numbers is taken randomly )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was similar to this and awnser must be Ln ( all 5 awnser was Ln like )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@scythian500

Dada, you dont need to answer to that uncivilized member.just keep ignoring him in accordance to our ignoring policy.

@asena_great

Ahhh I missed the last question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elshan

2800 said:


> Marhaba kardash, haranin ki san?
> 
> Marhaba, vazifunan necha ay ghalib?



sagholon kardashlar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@rmi5 
@haman10 
@Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> Every nation on earth knows that if they are abroad their country they need to at least try to be good if not prefect so HOST country people see them great and respect them even more....
> It is very simple... Turks abroad are like %80 living off wellfare!! Iranians abroad among the best and much better than host country people...
> 
> It is very subjective and personal opinion to say WE DEPORTED PEASANT TURKS and who remained in Turkey are their intellectuals!!! Really... say this to someone who never been to each and every small Turk city or somehow villages... Yes they are peasants mostly... But my brother was living in Germany for years and he says, Turks are a shame to every Middle Eastern or Muslim in there with the life style they have... only good to start Shavirma houses... living off the wellfare of hard work Germans who trusted you...
> 
> Iranians outside Iran are a mixture of Before 79 immigrants (Mostly graduate people), Iran-Iraq war era immigrants (mostly average joes with somehow little or no higher education), After war immigrants who are normal everyday life university bachelor or graduates started to move to US, Canada, Australia and somehow to UK abd Europe... These guys and girls are just like any other normal Iranian with a bachelor or master.... The reason... Iran had a booming population rate back in 1980s and this ended up Iran with huge wave of graduates with no jobs... This is why a percentage of them migrated to Canada and US... But the point is, Iranians are top and more successful immigrants when taking all these different categories of immigrants.... The scientists create E-bay...contribute to google, youtube, intel, apple and nasa... The average graduates makes the middle rank jobs and Iranian immigrants with low education become wealthy successful business man by being successful in every field of work they get into...
> 
> btw, Seems Turks are very good with genocides, deporting its own people outside of Turkey!!
> 
> Let's be real...not every people or nation can be top quality... There will be no No.5 if there is no No.1... This world needs all categories of people... a ME full of Arabs and Turks need an Iran to keep the control... World need categories like Arabs and Turks so they can sell garbage weapon to them... It is balance... some are CEO...some are side kicks...some are just a door man... deal with it


If that makes you sleep better at night... we keep continuing our way where we have more than double of Iranian GDP with slightly smaller population and without huge oil and gas reserves.

Your racism is so ridiculous, seems like this is how you comfort yourself in front of the harsh reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Thread: 

Nearly Half of Saudi Women Beaten by Their Husbands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5
> @haman10
> @Serpentine



He nailed it.



2800 said:


> Thread:
> 
> Nearly Half of Saudi Women Beaten by Their Husbands



Shoma nemikhai stop koni dorost kardane in thread ha ro? bas nist vaghean?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> If that makes you sleep better at night... we keep continuing our way where we have more than double of Iranian GDP with slightly smaller population and without huge oil and gas reserves.


Bro, comprehension is not something, everyone being capable of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> He nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoma nemikhai stop koni dorost kardane in thread ha ro? bas nist vaghean?


me section ro check kardi?


----------



## SOHEIL

پاول: جنگ با ایران یعنی بازگشت عربستان به قبل از عصر صنعتی!

حالا صدای امریکایی ها در انتقاد از عربستانی ها به دلیل حمله به یمن روز به روز بلندتر می شود. امریکایی ها اکنون می گویند که این حمله بررسی نشده بوده و تا کنون چیزی جز دردسر به دنبال نداشته است.

روز پنج شنبه گذشته بود که در آستانه نشست کمپ دیوید میان باراک اوباما، رئیس جمهوری امریکا با سران عرب شورای همکاری خلیج فارس، جان مک کین، نماینده جمهوریخواه کنگره امریکا در مصاحبه با شبکه الحره امریکا از حمله عربستان به یمن انتقاد کرد و گفت که عربستان بدون هماهنگی با امریکا اقدام به این جنگ کرد در حالی که از عواقب آن خبر نداشت. وی ضمن انتقاد از باراک اوباما همچنین گفت که سیاست های او باعث بی اعتمادی کشورهای عرب شورای همکاری شده و متحدان امریکا را ناامید کرده و سبب شده است تا عربستانی ها خودسرانه به یمن حمله کنند بدون این که به طور دقیق جوانب کار را سنجیده باشند. مک کین همچنین نسبت به بیدار شدن تروریسم در یمن هشدار داد و گفت اگر جنگ فعلی به همین شکل ادامه یابد بستر مناسبی برای ظهور دوباره تروریسم و فعالیت القاعده در یمن فراهم خواهد شد.

پیش از او مارتین دمپسی، رئیس ستاد ارتش امریکا در برابر کمیته شورای امنیت ملی نمایندگان کنگره امریکا از حمله عربستان به یمن بدون هماهنگی امریکا انتقاد کرده و گفته بود که باید بررسی بیشتری برای انجام این حمله می شد. وی وقتی که یکی از نمایندگان از او پرسید شما چه وقت از حمله عربستان به یمن مطلع شدید، گفت: دقیقا همان لحظه ای که عربستان حمله کرد!

علی رغم این که امریکا گفته است از این اقدام خصمانه عربستان حمایت می کند و مسئولیت کمک های لجستیکی و سوخت رسانی جنگنده های عربستانی را بر عهده می گیرد، عربستانی ها گلایه می کنند که امریکا نه تنها حمایت لازم را به عمل نمی آورد بلکه حتی مخالف ادامه جنگ است و تلاش می کند به سود ایران و متحدانش در یمن جنگ را پایان دهد.

این در حالی است که امریکایی ها انتقاد می کنند با گذشت بیش از 40 روز از حمله عربستان و متحدان عربش به یمن هنوز هیچ چیزی به دست نیامده و ادامه این روند می تواند نتیجه معکوس داشته باشد و به خصوص مصالح امریکا را به خطر اندازد.

اما شاید صریح ترین و تندترین انتقاد را به عربستانی ها تا کنون کالین پاول، وزیر امور خارجه اسبق بیان داشته است. آن طور که در سایت های عربی آمده او در مصاحبه با شبکه خبری فاکس نیوز گفته است: ما اشتباه کردیم عربستان را به حال خودش رها کردیم تا به یمن حمله کند. ما نباید وعده های عربستانی ها را باور می کردیم.

وی در ادامه تاکید می کند، ملک سلمان و پسرش به ما گفتند که جنگ در یمن 10 روز بیشتر طول نخواهد کشید و ارتش عربستان قادر است بعد از روز هفتم وارد صنعا شود. حمله انجام شد و نتیجه آن فعلا فاجعه آمیز بوده است. 41 روز بعد از حملات هوایی اکنون فغان هم پیمانان عربستانی مان را می شنویم که کمک می خواهند برای این که یمنی ها همه را شوکه کرده اند. هیچ کس تصور نمی کرد که یمنی ها بتوانند وارد عربستان شوند و شهرهای مرزی را هدف بگیرند و سربازان عربستانی را بکشند و سلاح های عربستانی ها را تصرف کنند.

پاول سپس می گوید: «ما حمایت نظامی و لوجستیکی بزرگی از عربستانی ها کردیم اما اشتباه کردیم روی ارتش عربستان حساب کردیم برای این که این ارتش ضعیف است و وزیر دفاعش هیچ فکری درباره واژه جنگ ندارد. برای همین ما به دوستان عربستانی مان توصیه کردیم به درگیری ها پایان دهند. برای این که دستشان برای ایران رو شده است. جنگ با ایران یعنی این که عربستان ظرف چند ساعت به قبل از عصر صنعتی باز گردد. من اعتراف می کنم که در آن ساعت ها ما نمی توانیم جلوی ایران را بگیریم که از ویرانی تاسیسات زیربنایی عربستان جلوگیری کند در آن صورت عربستانی ها هیچ خط تماسی نخواهند داشت که بتوانند با ما حرف بزنند!»

این اظهارات در شبکه های اجتماعی و صفحات فیسبوک عرب زبان ها بسیار چرخیده است. این نشان می دهد که همان طور که بسیاری می گویند امریکایی ها نیز نسبت به اشتباه عربستان در حمله به یمن اذعان دارند و آن را خطایی غیرقابل جبران می دانند. مساله ای که گفته می شود در نشست جان کری، وزیر امور خارجه امریکا قبل از نشست کمپ دیوید با مقام های عربستانی در ریاض نیز به آن اشاره شد و گویا ناراحتی عربستانی ها را به دنبال داشت.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


>



Whoever has one wife please raise hand!



SOHEIL said:


> پاول: جنگ با ایران یعنی بازگشت عربستان به قبل از عصر صنعتی!
> 
> حالا صدای امریکایی ها در انتقاد از عربستانی ها به دلیل حمله به یمن روز به روز بلندتر می شود. امریکایی ها اکنون می گویند که این حمله بررسی نشده بوده و تا کنون چیزی جز دردسر به دنبال نداشته است.
> 
> روز پنج شنبه گذشته بود که در آستانه نشست کمپ دیوید میان باراک اوباما، رئیس جمهوری امریکا با سران عرب شورای همکاری خلیج فارس، جان مک کین، نماینده جمهوریخواه کنگره امریکا در مصاحبه با شبکه الحره امریکا از حمله عربستان به یمن انتقاد کرد و گفت که عربستان بدون هماهنگی با امریکا اقدام به این جنگ کرد در حالی که از عواقب آن خبر نداشت. وی ضمن انتقاد از باراک اوباما همچنین گفت که سیاست های او باعث بی اعتمادی کشورهای عرب شورای همکاری شده و متحدان امریکا را ناامید کرده و سبب شده است تا عربستانی ها خودسرانه به یمن حمله کنند بدون این که به طور دقیق جوانب کار را سنجیده باشند. مک کین همچنین نسبت به بیدار شدن تروریسم در یمن هشدار داد و گفت اگر جنگ فعلی به همین شکل ادامه یابد بستر مناسبی برای ظهور دوباره تروریسم و فعالیت القاعده در یمن فراهم خواهد شد.
> 
> پیش از او مارتین دمپسی، رئیس ستاد ارتش امریکا در برابر کمیته شورای امنیت ملی نمایندگان کنگره امریکا از حمله عربستان به یمن بدون هماهنگی امریکا انتقاد کرده و گفته بود که باید بررسی بیشتری برای انجام این حمله می شد. وی وقتی که یکی از نمایندگان از او پرسید شما چه وقت از حمله عربستان به یمن مطلع شدید، گفت: دقیقا همان لحظه ای که عربستان حمله کرد!
> 
> علی رغم این که امریکا گفته است از این اقدام خصمانه عربستان حمایت می کند و مسئولیت کمک های لجستیکی و سوخت رسانی جنگنده های عربستانی را بر عهده می گیرد، عربستانی ها گلایه می کنند که امریکا نه تنها حمایت لازم را به عمل نمی آورد بلکه حتی مخالف ادامه جنگ است و تلاش می کند به سود ایران و متحدانش در یمن جنگ را پایان دهد.
> 
> این در حالی است که امریکایی ها انتقاد می کنند با گذشت بیش از 40 روز از حمله عربستان و متحدان عربش به یمن هنوز هیچ چیزی به دست نیامده و ادامه این روند می تواند نتیجه معکوس داشته باشد و به خصوص مصالح امریکا را به خطر اندازد.
> 
> اما شاید صریح ترین و تندترین انتقاد را به عربستانی ها تا کنون کالین پاول، وزیر امور خارجه اسبق بیان داشته است. آن طور که در سایت های عربی آمده او در مصاحبه با شبکه خبری فاکس نیوز گفته است: ما اشتباه کردیم عربستان را به حال خودش رها کردیم تا به یمن حمله کند. ما نباید وعده های عربستانی ها را باور می کردیم.
> 
> وی در ادامه تاکید می کند، ملک سلمان و پسرش به ما گفتند که جنگ در یمن 10 روز بیشتر طول نخواهد کشید و ارتش عربستان قادر است بعد از روز هفتم وارد صنعا شود. حمله انجام شد و نتیجه آن فعلا فاجعه آمیز بوده است. 41 روز بعد از حملات هوایی اکنون فغان هم پیمانان عربستانی مان را می شنویم که کمک می خواهند برای این که یمنی ها همه را شوکه کرده اند. هیچ کس تصور نمی کرد که یمنی ها بتوانند وارد عربستان شوند و شهرهای مرزی را هدف بگیرند و سربازان عربستانی را بکشند و سلاح های عربستانی ها را تصرف کنند.
> 
> پاول سپس می گوید: «ما حمایت نظامی و لوجستیکی بزرگی از عربستانی ها کردیم اما اشتباه کردیم روی ارتش عربستان حساب کردیم برای این که این ارتش ضعیف است و وزیر دفاعش هیچ فکری درباره واژه جنگ ندارد. برای همین ما به دوستان عربستانی مان توصیه کردیم به درگیری ها پایان دهند. برای این که دستشان برای ایران رو شده است. جنگ با ایران یعنی این که عربستان ظرف چند ساعت به قبل از عصر صنعتی باز گردد. من اعتراف می کنم که در آن ساعت ها ما نمی توانیم جلوی ایران را بگیریم که از ویرانی تاسیسات زیربنایی عربستان جلوگیری کند در آن صورت عربستانی ها هیچ خط تماسی نخواهند داشت که بتوانند با ما حرف بزنند!»
> 
> این اظهارات در شبکه های اجتماعی و صفحات فیسبوک عرب زبان ها بسیار چرخیده است. این نشان می دهد که همان طور که بسیاری می گویند امریکایی ها نیز نسبت به اشتباه عربستان در حمله به یمن اذعان دارند و آن را خطایی غیرقابل جبران می دانند. مساله ای که گفته می شود در نشست جان کری، وزیر امور خارجه امریکا قبل از نشست کمپ دیوید با مقام های عربستانی در ریاض نیز به آن اشاره شد و گویا ناراحتی عربستانی ها را به دنبال داشت.​


امکان داره یه لینک خارجی معتبر هم برای خبر قرار بدی؟





---------------------------------------------------------------------





مشکل سایش پیستون بخار و شل شدن واشر فلزی فلاخن نسل قبل حل شد

US Navy Announces Successful Test of Electromagnetic Catapult on CVN 78 | Navy & Maritime Security News at DefenceTalk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> me section ro check kardi?



Are check kardam. yeki parid tuie chah shoma ham nabaiad donbalesh bepari.

@Rukarl

Khob mikhai begi irani hasti? alan mifahmi man chi daram minevisam?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Serpentine said:


> Khob mikhai begi irani hasti? alan mifahmi man chi daram minevisam?


Bale, motevaje misham.


----------



## Serpentine

Rukarl said:


> Bale, motevaje misham.


khob pas khoda ro shokr false flag nisti hadeaghal.

khob, begu bebinam, shoma moshkelet chie alan daghighan? shoma ham az onaie hasti ke ba jomhuri eslami moshkel dari va tabiatan be tore kamelan sefro yeki az harchi ke mokhalefe Irane defa mikoni? yani seriously? alan dari az Saudi ha defa mikoni? Agar tebghe parchamet az tarafdaraie hokumate ghabli ham bashi bazam ba aghl jur dar nemiad.

vaghean jalebe, labod farda ham al-qaeda masalan biad hamle kone be Iran hemaiat mikoni? yani political bias ta koja?

man aslan ba inke mokhalefe jomhuri eslami hasti moshkeli nadaram, iraniaie digei ham hastan inja ke intor hastan, vali adam tuie mokhalefatesh ham baiad ensaf dashte bashe va albate yekam wisdom neshun bede az khodesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rukarl

Serpentine said:


> khob pas khoda ro shokr false flag nisti hadeaghal.
> 
> khob, begu bebinam, shoma moshkelet chie alan daghighan? shoma ham az onaie hasti ke ba jomhuri eslami moshkel dari va tabiatan be tore kamelan sefro yeki az harchi ke mokhalefe Irane defa mikoni? yani seriously? alan dari az Saudi ha defa mikoni? Agar tebghe parchamet az tarafdaraie hokumate ghabli ham bashi bazam ba aghl jur dar nemiad.
> 
> vaghean jalebe, labod farda ham al-qaeda masalan biad hamle kone be Iran hemaiat mikoni? yani political bias ta koja?
> 
> man aslan ba inke mokhalefe jomhuri eslami hasti moshkeli nadaram, iraniaie digei ham hastan inja ke intor hastan, vali adam tuie mokhalefatesh ham baiad ensaf dashte bashe va albate yekam wisdom neshun bede az khodesh.



Mikhastam post toolani benivisam goftam bikhial.

Bale, man mokhalefe in nezam hastam. Nezami ke keshvaremoon ro az ma gereft, ma ro shekanje va eydam kard ,poole bi zaboone ma ro too shekame felestiniha ja kard, hoviyat irooni ro az ma gereft va hezaran dalayele digar.

Shayad in chiza ke baratoon migam ghabele hazm nabashe vali in ro bedoon : Bi dalil nist ke milion ha Irani zedde in regime hastan. Milion ha Irani ke mesle man keshvareshoon ro doost daran va alan daran barash gerye mikonan.

Bale, refigh. Defa kardan man az Saudi ha ham dalil dare. Mibinam ke ba aghl va mantegh daran keshvareshoon ro edare mikonan va moghayese mikonam ba oon namardaan bi aghl ke montazere zohoore mahdi hastan.

Yani ma az Saudi ha ham badbakht tar shodim.


----------



## like_a_boss

SOHEIL said:


> Inja kasi sereen ro mishnase !?


e soheil toam mishnasish? marize clipasham hala be nazaret saghish ki bude ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Hussein said:


> go on with your hatred spread on the forum...
> i don't care what you think about me, especially since few days* you showed you were a pro Erdogan fanatic*
> like most of your bros in the forum
> tc


@IR-TR

Mate, you followed the Turkish politics thread for a while know.....so, you should immediately understand that this man is a liar and slandering me.....infact at least %51 of the Iranian users are liars....i will show their lies to you, time to time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Rukarl said:


> Mikhastam post toolani benivisam goftam bikhial.
> 
> Bale, man mokhalefe in nezam hastam. Nezami ke keshvaremoon ro az ma gereft, ma ro shekanje va eydam kard ,poole bi zaboone ma ro too shekame felestiniha ja kard, hoviyat irooni ro az ma gereft va hezaran dalayele digar.
> 
> Shayad in chiza ke baratoon migam ghabele hazm nabashe vali in ro bedoon : Bi dalil nist ke milion ha Irani zedde in regime hastan. Milion ha Irani ke mesle man keshvareshoon ro doost daran va alan daran barash gerye mikonan.
> 
> Bale, refigh. Defa kardan man az Saudi ha ham dalil dare. Mibinam ke ba aghl va mantegh daran keshvareshoon ro edare mikonan va moghayese mikonam ba oon namardaan bi aghl ke montazere zohoore mahdi hastan.
> 
> Yani ma az Saudi ha ham badbakht tar shodim.



asan Iran badtarin keshvare donya, inke migi saudi ha daran ba aghl keshvareshun ro edare mikonan vaghean jalebe. hadeaghal ye keshvare orupaie mesal mizadi ke jur dar biad.

albate man alan nemikham shoma ro ghane bokonam ya aghidat ro avaz bokonam, na tanha ehtemalan nemitunam. ke bahs kardan ham faidei nadare dar in mavared.

harfe man in hast ke agha jan, agar mokhalefiT bash, asan moshkeli nist, vali dar mokhalefat manteghi bash, alan bardashte man az postaie shoma ine ke masalan age jomhuri eslami mige ISIS bade, shoma migi na dorugh mige, khube. in vaghean manteghi nist.

in ro ham begam ke yek vaght fek nakoni man cheer leadere jomhuri eslami hastam, manam kheili ba kheili chiza moshkel daram, vali matrah kardaneshun ro tuie ye forume interneti chizi joz vaght talaf kardan nemibinam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

like_a_boss said:


> e soheil toam mishnasish? marize clipasham hala be nazaret saghish ki bude ?



این یارو سرین شاهزاده ی جاودانه ی پارسی هست مثلا

عجب ابولی هم داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Rukarl said:


> . Nezami ke keshvaremoon ro az ma gereft.








اعلا حضرت رضا پهلوی؟



اعلا حضرتا خوش امدی
قدم رنجه فرمودی در انجمن محقر ما

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Sinan said:


> @IR-TR
> 
> Mate, you followed the Turkish politics thread for a while know.....so, you should immediately understand that this man is a liar and slandering me.....infact at least %51 of the Iranian users are liars....i will show their lies to you, time to time .



Yes I see. I believe what I see, and I indeed see your posts in the TR-politics forum. So I won't be fooled by slanderers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Serpentine said:


> asan Iran badtarin keshvare donya, inke migi saudi ha daram ba aghl keshvareshun ro edare mikonan vaghean jalebe. hadeaghal ye keshvare orupaie mesal mizadi ke jur dar biad.
> 
> albate man alan nemikham shoma ro ghane bokonam ya aghidat ro avaz bokonam, na tanha ehtemalan nemitunam. ke bahs kardan ham faidei nadare dar in mavared.
> 
> harfe man in hast ke agha jan, agar mokhalefiT bash, asan moshkeli nist, vali dar mokhalefat manteghi bash, alan bardashte man az postaie shoma ine ke masalan age jomhuri eslami mige ISIS bade, shoma migi na dorugh mige, khube. in vaghean manteghi nist.
> 
> in ro ham begam ke yek vaght fek nakoni man cheer leadere jomhuri eslami hastam, manam kheili ba kheili chiza moshkel daram, vali matrah kardaneshun ro tuie ye forume interneti chizi joz vaght talaf kardan nemibinam.



Bale shoma migooyid ke bahs kardanesh vaght talaf kardan hast vali khodetoon darin miyain inja az sob ta shab az jumhoriye eslami defa mikonid. Cheghadr jaleb.

Bale be Saudi ha bekhand, vali agar be jang berese hamin Saudi ha tamame niroo havayi ma ro dar chand rooze mitoonan daghoon konand. Aslan lazem nist vare harim fazayi ma beshan.

Hamin saudi ha be jaye inke pooleshoon ro be Hamas va terrorista bedan kharj mamlekateshoon mikonan.

Hamin saudi ha ke masalan maskharashoon mikonid ba chandta jahadi miliardha dollar sarmaye gozariha shoma ro dar suriye va eragh nabood kardan.

Fahm va sho'oor siasi nadarin. Chizha saade ro dark nemikonid. Motaasefam ke haghayegh ro nemitoonid bebinid.


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> رضا پهلوی
> 
> 
> 
> اعلا حضرتا خوش امدی
> قدم رنجه فرمودی در انجمن محقر ما



الان سرین بدیعی روی بورس هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> رضا پهلوی
> 
> 
> 
> اعلا حضرتا خوش امدی
> قدم رنجه فرمودی در انجمن محقر ما



Zire nezame pedaresh

1$ = 7 Toman

Zire nezame velayate zede Irani

1$= 4000 Toman


Ajab mamlekati dorost kardin shoma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Rukarl said:


> Hamin saudi ha be jaye inke pooleshoon ro be Hamas va terrorista bedan kharj mamlekateshoon mikonan.



این رو خوب اومدی کتلت

القاعده و داعش از کون من تغذیه میشن دیگه !؟

مگه نه !؟



Rukarl said:


> Zire nezame pedaresh
> 
> 1$ = 70 Toman
> 
> Zire nezame velayate zede Irani
> 
> 1$= 4000 Toman
> 
> 
> Ajab mamlekati dorost kardin shoma



زیر نظام پدر ****ش آمریکا اف 4 های نیروی هوایی مارو بدون اجازه برمی داشت می برد ویتنام رو بمباران می کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

kollang said:


> @scythian500
> 
> Dada, you dont need to answer to that uncivilized member.just keep ignoring him in accordance to our ignoring policy.
> 
> @asena_great
> 
> Ahhh I missed the last question.
> 
> View attachment 222947


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk why it didnt come to my mind ! fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk
damn time was ruing out and i was panic for that f(x) questios btw i ask it from sone one else he told me who to solved but his way is wired i never hear from some one to do this take look at this

f(1)= 7
f(-2)= 5
f(3)= ?

his way

f(x)= ax+b so
f(1) = a+b=7
f(-2) = -2a+b=5 so by this way u will know what a and b is than put them in ax+b than put 3 on x and get the awnser but the problem is HOW THE **** U KNOW f(x)= ax+b why it's not ax2+bx+c ???


----------



## Rukarl

SOHEIL said:


> این رو خوب اومدی کتلت
> 
> القاعده و داعش از کون من تغذیه میشن دیگه !؟
> 
> مگه نه !؟



Hata, agar ham Saudi ha support konan, budget baghimande ro kharj keshvareshoon mikonand.

Shoma arabparasta hameye poolha ma ro too shekame felistini ha mikonid.



SOHEIL said:


> زیر نظام پدر جاکشش آمریکا اف 4 های نیروی هوایی مارو بدون اجازه برمی داشت می برد ویتنام رو بمباران می کرد



Nezame bi adaab va jaahel adamha bi adaab ro mesle to ham be baar miaare dige. Mage naa ? 

Dar morede dastane maskhare F4'et kamenti nadaram. Adam az in vaghih tar man nadidam.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Rukarl said:


> Zire nezame pedaresh
> 
> 1$ = 70 Toman
> 
> Zire nezame velayate zede Irani
> 
> 1$= 4000 Toman
> 
> 
> Ajab mamlekati dorost kardin shoma




از لحاظ اقتصادی دولت بعد از انقلاب حال خوبی نداشته که دلیلش هم تحریم وجنگ و حماقت اقتصادی هست

حالا هم اگه تحریم برطرف بشه و کابینه فعلی به کارش ادامه بده( و ییهو محمود خان به دولت برنگرده) , همه چیز اروم اروم درست میشه

فعلا که همه چیز اروم هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Rukarl said:


> Hata, agar ham Saudi ha support konan, budget baghimande ro kharj keshvareshoon mikonand.
> 
> Shoma arabparasta hameye poolha ma ro too shekame felistini ha mikonid.
> 
> 
> 
> Nezame bi adaab va jaahel adamha bi adaab ro mesle to ham be baar miaare dige. Mage naa ?
> 
> Dar morede dastane maskhare F4'et kamenti nadaram. Adam az in vaghih tar man nadidam.



جاهل بی ادب رو خوب اومدی

نمونه ی بارز افرادی مثل شما همین سرین بدیعی هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

اقایون سعی کنید تو بحث کردن حتی اگه کنایه می زنید , نظرتون به بی ادبی و فحش و توهین کشیده نشه
با تشکر



Rukarl said:


> Adam az in vaghih tar man nadidam.





Rukarl said:


> Nezame bi adaab va jaahel adamha bi adaab ro mesle to ham be baar miaare dige.
> .





SOHEIL said:


> این رو خوب اومدی کتلت
> القاعده و داعش از کون من تغذیه میشن دیگه !؟








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Rukarl said:


> The planes you still fly today is because Shah of Iran. If it wasnt of Shahs modernization you would have no airforce at all.



نه خیر دوست من به خاطر شاه نیست به خاطر سیاست ضد شوروی امریکا هست
البته شاه هم تا حدودی نقشی داشت که قابل تقدیر هست

ولی شاه متاسفانه مهمترین عنصر حکومت یعنی استقلال را نداشت
نه به اختیار خودش امد و نه به اختیار خودش ماند و نه به اختیار خودش رفت

اگه قرار باشه از کسی بیشتر تشکر بشه , اون فرد امریکا است






Rukarl said:


> All you produced is mockup and fake crap.



جناب شما هم به نظر من جایی برای بحث نگذاشتید
همه یا هیچ , سیاه یا سفید ؟؟؟ 

ما یا از این ور بام افتاده ایم یا از اون ور
خدا بخیر کنه عاقبت همه مارو

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Elshan

من هیچ وقت نتونستم قبول کنم که یه نفر در یه کشور شاه بشه و کنترل همه چیزو بدست بگیره و مردم رو نوکر خودش فرض بکنه و هر سیاستی که دلش بخواد اجرا کنه و معادله یک نفر همه چیز و یک ملت هیچ چیز رو به وجود بیاره نتیجه این سیستم هم میشه همین سعودی ها که کل تروریسم خاورمیانه بلکه جهان رو تامین مالی میکنن که رو نظامشون سقوط نکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SOHEIL

من وقتی چرت و پرت میشنوم داغ میکنم ... ببخشید دوستان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> Hata, agar ham Saudi ha support konan, budget baghimande ro kharj keshvareshoon mikonand.
> 
> Shoma arabparasta hameye poolha ma ro too shekame felistini ha mikonid.
> 
> 
> 
> Nezame bi adaab va jaahel adamha bi adaab ro mesle to ham be baar miaare dige. Mage naa ?
> 
> Dar morede dastane maskhare F4'et kamenti nadaram. Adam az in vaghih tar man nadidam.


account jadid new hasti ? tooye een shakhsiat zan o bache dari ? miri daneshgah harvard ?

lol @kollang 

jam kon bache nashirin bi gheyrat . 

hamatoon haminid 



SOHEIL said:


> من وقتی چرت و پرت میشنوم داغ میکنم ... ببخشید دوستان


tooye har threadi een terrorist oumad harf moft zad mention konid lotfan @kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rukarl

haman10 said:


> account jadid new hasti ? tooye een shakhsiat zan o bache dari ? miri daneshgah harvard ?
> 
> lol @kollang
> 
> jam kon bache nashirin bi gheyrat .
> 
> hamatoon haminid


Bebakhshid ? Man faghat in yekdoone account ro inja estefade mikonam.

Motasefam ke shoma hezbollahi ha hamatoon bi adab hastid. Na tanha keshvar ro be naboodi keshoondid balke IQ Irooni ha ro ham bordid paein.



SOHEIL said:


> من وقتی چرت و پرت میشنوم داغ میکنم ... ببخشید دوستان



Bale. Shoma ham daagh mikonid vaghti ke yek kaargari dar Iran nemitoone poole ejaare 
khoonash ro bede ? 
Daagh mikonid vaghti ke milionha Irani zire khatte faghr zendegi mikonand ?

Aya, shoma daagh mikardid mogheyi ke nezaame maflooket asar va hoviyat Irani ro nabood mikard ?


----------



## SOHEIL

رفتم بغالی فروشندش زن بود گفتم ببخشید میشه یه رب بدید ؟؟؟
برگشت گفت اون درو ببند بیا پشته یخچال
.
.
.
.
بعده بیستو شیش سال ساده زیستن تازه فهمیدم چرا به بغالی میگن سوپری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> Bebakhshid ? Man faghat in yekdoone account ro inja estefade mikonam.


are arvahet . to goftio ma ham posht gooshemoon makhmali 

azizam man khodam tokhme morgh rang mikonam jaye javaheralat mifroosham doostam , shoma kheyli koochik tar az een hasti ke vase ma film dorost koni @rmi5  ino nega  cheghad tablou hast bande khoda 



Rukarl said:


> Na tanha keshvar ro be naboodi keshoondid balke IQ Irooni ha ro ham bordid paein.


IQ man = IQ to + IQ babat be tavan 2 . 

ino khialet rahat .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rukarl

haman10 said:


> are arvahet . to goftio ma ham posht gooshemoon makhmali
> 
> azizam man khodam tokhme morgh rang mikonam jaye javaheralat mifroosham doostam , shoma kheyli koochik tar az een hasti ke vase ma film dorost koni @rmi5  ino nega  cheghad tablou hast bande khoda
> 
> 
> IQ man = IQ to + IQ babat be tavan 2 .
> 
> ino khialet rahat .



In mozakhrafaat chiye ? Che rabti dare be mozoo.

Shoma age IQ dashtid enghadr khodetoon ro joloye jahan zaye nemikardid.


----------



## rahi2357

@New 




kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> In mozakhrafaat chiye ? Che rabti dare be mozoo.
> 
> Shoma age IQ dashtid enghadr khodetoon ro joloye jahan zaye nemikardid.


Vaysa vazeh begam : 

Shoma hamoon member maroof "NEW" hastid . shoma mesle ye bache 2 sale raftid ye account jadid dorost kardin chon joraatesh ru nadashtin ke mesle mard paye harfa va karatoon vasisin . 

shoma ye bache bishtar nistin . 

was that clear enough ? or should i elaborate more ? 

No Iranian with even an iota of self-respect says shit like this :

Noam Chomsky: Saudi Air Campaign Has given Space to Al Qaeda to Spread in Yemen

hata khafan tarin va harliner tarin mokhalefin nezam jomhoorie eslami mesle yeki dige az aza be esme "Abii" hamchin harfi nemizane .

chera ? cause he hast some little self-respect at least . are "new" khan . are estehale . are "Islam shall be the winner" . are

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

Rukarl said:


> Bale, refigh. Defa kardan man az Saudi ha ham dalil dare. Mibinam ke ba aghl va mantegh daran keshvareshoon ro edare mikonan va moghayese mikonam ba oon namardaan bi aghl ke montazere zohoore mahdi hastan.
> 
> Yani ma az Saudi ha ham badbakht tar shodim.



Agha shoma daari jeddi migi? tou mamlekati ke zan nemitouneh raanandegi koneh va hoghoughesh az sag kam tar hast, va kaargar haye khareji ra mesle bardeh kotak mizanan va zanjir mikonan, va wahabism ra tou donyaa gostaresh daadeh, shod modiriyat e movaffagh?
Ya shomaa kheyli maghzet taab daareh, ya aslan nemidouni arabestaan kojaast, ya serfan baraaye inke in Serpentine va haman va ... ra bechezouni, yek cherti mikhaay begi.
PS. man kollan rok hastam, pas be del nagir.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 223096
> 
> 
> View attachment 223097
> 
> 
> View attachment 223098
> 
> 
> View attachment 223099
> 
> 
> View attachment 223100
> 
> 
> View attachment 223102
> 
> 
> 
> First non violent civil war ... and yes recorded history ( also , first chemical weapons )
> View attachment 223105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @New
> View attachment 223106
> 
> kidding



rahi jan, age nabudi tuie in kharab shode man degh mikardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Agha shoma daari jeddi migi? tou mamlekati ke zan nemitouneh raanandegi koneh va hoghoughesh az sag kam tar hast, va kaargar haye khareji ra mesle bardeh kotak mizanan va zanjir mikonan, va wahabism ra tou donyaa gostaresh daadeh, shod modiriyat e movaffagh?
> Ya shomaa kheyli maghzet taab daareh, ya aslan nemidouni arabestaan kojaast, ya serfan baraaye inke in Serpentine va haman va ... ra bechezouni, yek cherti mikhaay begi.
> PS. man kollan rok hastam, pas be del nagir.


khkh , entezaram az shoma bishtar bood 

een hamoon new khodemoone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rukarl

haman10 said:


> Vaysa vazeh begam :
> 
> Shoma hamoon member maroof "NEW" hastid . shoma mesle ye bache 2 sale raftid ye account jadid dorost kardin chon joraatesh ru nadashtin ke mesle mard paye harfa va karatoon vasisin .
> 
> shoma ye bache bishtar nistin .
> 
> was that clear enough ? or should i elaborate more ?
> 
> No Iranian with even an iota of self-respect says shit like this :
> 
> Noam Chomsky: Saudi Air Campaign Has given Space to Al Qaeda to Spread in Yemen
> 
> hata khafan tarin va harliner tarin mokhalefin nezam jomhoorie eslami mesle yeki dige az aza be esme "Abii" hamchin harfi nemizane .
> 
> chera ? cause he hast some little self-respect at least . are "new" khan . are estehale . are "Islam shall be the winner" . are



First of all, i don't even know who this person ''New'' is nor do i care. Please dont waste time with stuff like this.

And on the posts i make. It is true, but i know it is painful for you. It is painful fo you to see Saudi Arabia having modern weaponry, building modern cities, having good relations with the world and so on.

Go praise your 60 year old American made planes and at same time shout marg bar Amrica. Bunch of hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Wtf?
> Are you having an internet relationship with the woman you are marrying?
> Only see her one weekends?! LOL what is going on...



Mate, we are both working till 19:00 in weekdays and her home is at the other side of the Ankara. What do you suggest ?


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> First of all, i don't even know who this person ''New'' is nor do i care


does "islam shall be the winner" ring any bells ? 


Rukarl said:


> It is painful fo you to see Saudi Arabia having modern weaponry, building modern cities, having good relations with the world and so on.


nah . saudi arabia is a shithole . wouldn't change my toilet for one whole city in SA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rukarl

rmi5 said:


> Agha shoma daari jeddi migi? tou mamlekati ke zan nemitouneh raanandegi koneh va hoghoughesh az sag kam tar hast, va kaargar haye khareji ra mesle bardeh kotak mizanan va zanjir mikonan, va wahabism ra tou donyaa gostaresh daadeh, shod modiriyat e movaffagh?
> Ya shomaa kheyli maghzet taab daareh, ya aslan nemidouni arabestaan kojaast, ya serfan baraaye inke in Serpentine va haman va ... ra bechezouni, yek cherti mikhaay begi.
> PS. man kollan rok hastam, pas be del nagir.



Khob bebin dooste Aziz. Arabestan dar asl yek keshvar mosalmoon boode va hast, Eslam az Arabestan oomade, Farhang va dineshoon mige ke Zanhashoon in hagh ro darand ya nadarand. 

Vali, baraye yek keshvari mesle Iran, ke tamaddon khodesh ro dashte va hala zire solteye Arab ha az nazare farhangi va dini hast bishtar entezar bayad midasht.


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> khkh , entezaram az shoma bishtar bood
> 
> een hamoon new khodemoone



Honestly, I don't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Mate, we are both working till 19:00 in weekdays and her home is at the other side of the Ankara. What do you suggest ?



I suggest stop wasting your time on the fucking internet, and be with your future wife more.
The time you save by stopping your internet habits, you can use to commute to the woman you are marrying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Honestly, I don't care.


meh . you're right .

i've gotta go to bed now . gd night everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rukarl

haman10 said:


> does "islam shall be the winner" ring any bells ?
> 
> nah . saudi arabia is a shithole . wouldn't change my toilet for one whole city in SA



Who on earth is islam shall be the winner ? I am the last person on earth to use such a nickname. What are you even trying to say, be more clear.


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> I suggest stop wasting your time on the fucking internet, and be with your future wife more.
> The time you save by stopping your internet habits, you can use to commute to the woman you are marrying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


>



In Sinan adame kheili ajib gharibie. Bishtar az dah hezar post dar in forum neveshte, vali zane ayandash hich vaght nemibine. 

What a trade-off. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Rukarl said:


> Khob bebin dooste Aziz. Arabestan dar asl yek keshvar mosalmoon boode va hast, Eslam az Arabestan oomade, Farhang va dineshoon mige ke Zanhashoon in hagh ro darand ya nadarand.
> 
> Vali, baraye yek keshvari mesle Iran, ke tamaddon khodesh ro dashte va hala zire solteye Arab ha az nazare farhangi va dini hast bishtar entezar bayad midasht.



Agha jan chera chert migi? Hoghough e bashar, yek chiz e Universal hast, va in mavaared inghadr trivial hast, ke hattaa tou jangal haye congo ham be onvaan e common sense ra'aayat misheh. 
Hamchin migi engaar arab ha ghabl e eslaam, yek mosht gaav boudand, va Irani ha az baasan e khar oftaadeh boudand. Ghabl e eslaam, A'raab khodaayaan e zan dashtand, taajeran e zan dashtand(mesle Khadijeh), va hattaa payaambar e zan(hamzamaan ba prophet muhammad) daashtand!!!
In Saudi ha, arabestan ra be gand va lajan keshidand, makhsousan az zamaan e abd-Alaziz ke be in mufti haye efraati meydoun daad. 
Agha jan, jenaab e aali ke hichchi dar mored e arabestaan nemidouni, akheh chera charand mibaafi?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> I suggest stop wasting your time on the fucking internet, and be with your future wife more.


*We are both working till 19:00 in weekdays and her home is at the other side of the Ankara.*

I can be with her everyday...i'm said the same thing to her countless times....there was a time when we at least met twice in the week days....but she gets very tired...and after the engagement we get more concerned about the money....as we are going to buy lots of things to our home...anyways i don't expect to you to understand until you get engaged.



ResurgentIran said:


> I suggest stop wasting your time on the fucking internet, and be with your future wife more.
> The time you save by stopping your internet habits, you can use to commute to the woman you are marrying.



I see you changed your post......and i'm saying we are communicating for hours..[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

ResurgentIran said:


> In Sinan adame kheili ajib gharibie. Bishtar az dah hezar post dar in forum neveshte, vali zane ayandash hich vaght nemibine.
> 
> What a trade-off. LOL



من نیز در عجبم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

rmi5 said:


> Agha jan chera chert migi? Hoghough e bashar, yek chiz e Universal hast, va in mavaared inghadr trivial hast, ke hattaa tou jangal haye congo ham be onvaan e common sense ra'aayat misheh.
> Hamchin migi engaar arab ha ghabl e eslaam, yek mosht gaav boudand, va Irani ha az baasan e khar oftaadeh boudand. Ghabl e eslaam, A'raab khodaayaan e zan dashtand, taajeran e zan dashtand(mesle Khadijeh), va hattaa payaambar e zan(hamzamaan ba prophet muhammad) daashtand!!!
> In Saudi ha, arabestan ra be gand va lajan keshidand, makhsousan az zamaan e abd-Alaziz ke be in mufti haye efraati meydoun daad.
> Agha jan, jenaab e aali ke hichchi dar mored e arabestaan nemidouni, akheh chera charand mibaafi?



Mesle inke shoma moshgel fahm darid ? Arabs are more than happy to coope and live with Islam than Iranians. Compare the amount of insults Iranians make against Islam to that with Saudi Arabians for example.

Arabestan Saudi harchi bashe vaaze eghtesadi,nezaami,siaasish 100 barabar Iran behtar hast.

Shaki dar in nist. Faghat yek mollah sefat ba in mokhalefe.

Hala berid poolhaye mardom Iran ro berizid to shekame felistini ha 

Edit : Baale, Arabestan ghabl az eslaam kheyli behtar boode ta eslam resid o hame ro khaffe kard.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> *We are both working till 19:00 in weekdays and her home is at the other side of the Ankara.*
> 
> I can be with her everyday...i'm said the same thing to her countless times....there was a time when we at least met twice in the week days....but she gets very tired...and after the engagement we get more concerned about the money....as we are going to buy lots of things to our home...anyways i don't expect to you to understand until you get engaged.



So what will you do when you are married?
Will you still be living separately?


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk why it didnt come to my mind ! fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk
> damn time was ruing out and i was panic for that f(x) questios btw i ask it from sone one else he told me who to solved but his way is wired i never hear from some one to do this take look at this
> 
> f(1)= 7
> f(-2)= 5
> f(3)= ?
> 
> his way
> 
> f(x)= ax+b so
> f(1) = a+b=7
> f(-2) = -2a+b=5 so by this way u will know what a and b is than put them in ax+b than put 3 on x and get the awnser but the problem is HOW THE **** U KNOW f(x)= ax+b why it's not ax2+bx+c ???


As I said you have probably missed a part of that question.it is not issued which form the the F(x) is in.if it was not issued then it is impossible to solve such a question.believe me.


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> So what will you do when you are married?
> Will you still be living separately?



Didn't understand this post of yours ??? Why should we live separately when we get married ?

I checked the phone....we talked and video called for 14 times....not counting messages... if you are expecting more, do it yourself with your GF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Rukarl said:


> Mesle inke shoma moshgel fahm darid ? Arabs are more than happy to coope and live with Islam than Iranians. Compare the amount of insults Iranians make against Islam to that with Saudi Arabians for example.
> 
> Arabestan Saudi harchi bashe vaaze eghtesadi,nezaami,siaasish 100 barabar Iran behtar hast.
> 
> Shaki dar in nist. Faghat yek mollah sefat ba in mokhalefe.
> 
> Hala berid poolhaye mardom Iran ro berizid to shekame felistini ha



Oh ... Jeez. I am talking to a wall.
Why do you think so?
KSA darsad e Atheist e bishtari tou society ye khodesh daareh ta Iran. be alaave, eslaami ke tou ounja ejraa misheh, ba bardaasht e aksar e mardom e ounja, ke shafi'i va maliki va hanbali va shia hastand, mokhaalef hast, va be ghayr az riyadh va 4 ta deh tou Najd, hich tarafdaari nadaareh. In maalikhouliyaaye nezhaad parasti ye zed e arab ra beriz dour.
gour e pedar e felestini ha sag rid, 1 billion baar. bahs hokoumat e Iran ham nist. bahs sar e in mozakhrafaati hast ke jenaab e aali migi. har jaayi tou donyaa, ba 20 million jam'iyat va rouzaaneh 1 billion dollar daraamad e moft, behesht misheh, hattaa ageh dast e yek mosht baboon basheh. vali alaan, be ghayr az 4 ta sheikhak e ghargh tou poul, kolli az mardom e ounjaa zir e khat e faghrand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Guys I just found a photo of when I was a little brat. Anyone wanna see?
Baby ResurgentIran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

ResurgentIran said:


> Guys I just found a photo of when I was a little brat. Anyone wanna see?
> Baby ResurgentIran.


Yes please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Rukarl said:


> Thats the point i am trying to make ! A country like Iran that is literally sitting on a wealth of oil SHOULD BE ATLEAST ON PAR with Saudi Arabia, not be a few levels beneath in almost every field.
> 
> Talking about statistics
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In all the rankings the Saudis score far more better.


GDP alone, is just a number. What's the point if you are a women living in KSA and even GDP per capita is 1000,000 dollars while you cannot even drive, and need to be inside gouni in 50 degrees weather, and cannot even freely choose your husband, and are beaten like ghaater by your men in a daily basis.
What's the point in having a high GDP, while even if you raise slightest protest, you will lose your head immediately.
What's the point in having a high GDP, while your economy is like a gas station which its GDP can be set to zero, if your oil runs out or oil price goes severely down.
Economy is far more complicated than a GDP number.


> Funny, you talk about population, a country like Turkey with exact same population has managed to do much more better than Iran.


Turkey is another shithole. I am not saying that Iran is a heaven though.
Yek negaah be flag e man bendaaz. Man 50% Irani hastam va 50% Azerbaijani. Turkey ra kheyli kheyli behtar az shoma ha mishnaasam. Oun censorship e vahshatnaaki ke tou Turkey hast, mesle Almaan e sharghi ye saabegh hast, va censorship e Iran, jelosh mesle scandinavia hast! Inghadr system fashist hast, ke baraaye inke kurd ha natounan zabaaneshoun ra ba alephbaaye turki benevisan, harf e "W" ra az alephba vardaashtan!!! ageh tou Iran fesaad 3,000 billion toman hast, fesaadi ke 1-2 saal pish tou turkey dar oumad, 120 billion Euro boud!!! Ageh in 3 saaleh, dollar az 1400 shod 3000 toman, lira turkey ham 1/3 shod ba inke taazeh n ta sefr bardaashteh boudand!!!


> And about % of atheists in KSA being more than Iran. LOL... we are a country with thousands of people saying stuff like ''sag rid be ghabre mohammad'' every single day... you really want to compare Iranian hatred of Islam with that of Saudi Arabia. Indeed, that was a very bad example.


That's what international statistics say, not what mammad baghghaal says to asghar ghassaab.


PS. Kollan hich jaaye khavarmiyaaneh, vaz' e jaalebi nadaareh, chon mardomesh aghab moundeh va kam savaad hastand, va har kasi mitouneh raahat rou sareshoun savaar besheh. ye kam bishtar ke raaje' be baghiyeh jaa haa bekhouni, mibini ke ounja ha ham moshkelaat e khodeshoun ra daarand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

kollang said:


> Yes please



Its kinda blurry though.
Btw how do you upload a picture from hard drive? The site only gives me option to chose an URL.


----------



## Rukarl

rmi5 said:


> GDP alone, is just a number. What's the point if you are a women living in KSA and even GDP per capita is 1000,000 dollars while you cannot even drive, and need to be inside gouni in 50 degrees weather, and cannot even freely choose your husband, and are beaten like ghaater by your men in a daily basis.
> What's the point in having a high GDP, while even if you raise slightest protest, you will lose your head immediately.
> What's the point in having a high GDP, while your economy is like a gas station which its GDP can be set to zero, if your oil runs out or oil price goes severely down.
> Economy is far more complicated than a GDP number.
> 
> Turkey is another shithole. I am not saying that Iran is a heaven though.
> Yek negaah be flag e man bendaaz. Man 50% Irani hastam va 50% Azerbaijani. Turkey ra kheyli kheyli behtar az shoma ha mishnaasam. Oun censorship e vahshatnaaki ke tou Turkey hast, mesle Almaan e sharghi ye saabegh hast, va censorship e Iran, jelosh mesle Scandinavia hast! Inghadr system fashist hast, ke baraaye inke kurd ha natounan zabaaneshoun ra ba alephbaaye turki benevisan, harf e "W" ra az alephba vardaashtan!!! ageh tou Iran fesaar 3,000 billion toman hast, fesaadi ke 1-2 saal pish tou turkey dar oumad, 120 billion Euro boud!!! Ageh in 3 saaleh, dollar az 1400 shod 300 toman, lira turkey ham 1/3 shod ba inke taazeh n ta sefr bardaashteh boudand!!!
> 
> That's what international statistics say, not what mammad baghghaal says tou asghar ghassaab.



let's agree to disagree. I do not believe i can discuss with someone who says Iranian censorship system is like a scandinavian one compared to Turkey. (I almost burst out laughing typing that)

There is a reason we have a brain drain and our people can not afford the most basic stuff ever. On top of that, we have a opressing religion, promoted by the same regime that you are defending.

Same regime that actively kills your fellow Azaris for voicing their opinion. Anyway, we are miles apart on issues and i dont think it can be solved with a couple of posts.

Nice talking to you anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Rukarl said:


> Bebakhshid ? Man faghat in yekdoone account ro inja estefade mikonam.
> 
> Motasefam ke shoma hezbollahi ha hamatoon bi adab hastid. Na tanha keshvar ro be naboodi keshoondid balke IQ Irooni ha ro ham bordid paein.
> 
> 
> 
> Bale. Shoma ham daagh mikonid vaghti ke yek kaargari dar Iran nemitoone poole ejaare
> khoonash ro bede ?
> Daagh mikonid vaghti ke milionha Irani zire khatte faghr zendegi mikonand ?
> 
> Aya, shoma daagh mikardid mogheyi ke nezaame maflooket asar va hoviyat Irani ro nabood mikard ?


Azize man az shiveye neveshtanet maloome ke senno salle ziadi ham nadari... bebin dooste gole Amricayee ya Canadayee... Shah noghate ghovvat dasht vali noghate zafesh bishtar bood... Irane alan ham az supporte aksariat barkhordare va ino agar dar Iran bashi mibini...che khoshet biad che nayad... negah nakon be chand sad hezar (kheili daste bala goftam) doostani ke mesle khodet fekr mikonan... agar mardome IRan ro shamele hameye mardom az sharha va roostaha bedoonim, aksariate ghate hanooz doost darin hamin bashe system va faghat enteghad darand....aksariat hanooz asheghe imam hussein hastand va dar muharram miran azadari... 

man kari nadaram ke Irane konooni bade ya khoobe...chon be ghole @Serpentine shoma ba bahs dar inja nazaret avaz nemishe... ma ham nemigim beshe... alan shoma Irani nisti ghanoonan..hasti? 

Bahs injast ke amalkarde ye keshvar az 3 manzare kootah, mian va boland moddat bar rasi mishe... serfe inke alan masalan GDP ye keshvar do barabare Irane ya ye keshvar inghadr pool dare ke ba vojoude miliard ha kharje terrorist kardan hanooz dashte bashe be mardom ham bede ye bakhshe koochikesh ro mohem nist.. hanmoon saudi ha ghanoonan ye gorouhe saudi family arbab va owner tamame keshvar va naftesh hastand tebghe ghanoon! 12 hezar be estelah shahzade daran ke bish az 2 sevvom az kolle daramade saudi ro beine ham taghsim mikonan.... az ideology barkhordar hastand ke shoma nemoodesh ro dar DAESH va Al Qaeda mibini va hama ro kafer midoonan...

Bebin... Iran zartosh ro dasht ke alan hanooz bakhshe ziadi az farhange mane bache shie ham az zardoshti miad... behesh eftekhar ham mikonam...vali keshvare ma takamol peida karde mesle tamame aghvame digeye donya... agar tarikh bekhooni mibini Iraniha ba,ad az Musalman shodan bishtar derakhshidand baraye bashariyat... Moghol be Iran hamle kard bejaye inke Iran ro mogholi va bi din kone khodehsoon mosalmoon shodan va jazbe farhange Islami Iraniha... agar hakhamaneshian masalan chand sad sale mahdoud ghodrat dashtand va bakhshe bozorgi az tarikhe ma dide mishan... ba,ad az islam ham ma dashtim padeshahani ke chand sad sal hokoomat kardand... pas in bakhsh ham tarikhe mast va nemitooni entekhab koni beineshoon...

kholase inke, shoma agar bedooni ke hamoon saudi ha ke dari azashoon hemayat mikoni teshneye khoone hameye Iraniha hastand be khatere oghde haye tarikhi... bavar nadari? man khodam matalebe mardome Arab ro dar media oonha peigiri mikonam... inha na moshgeleshoon shia hast va na jomhouri eslami... inha ye kineye hezaro chand sale darand az ma.... az oon roozi ke Muhammad az Iraniha tareef mikard ke az shoma behtarand dar tamadon va savad....

Dooste aziz, hich kas nemige enteghad nakon...vali... inja jaye enteghad az Iran nist chon joz doshmanane khoonie tamame Iraniha (takid mikonam,... tamame Iraniha) kasi nist ke alaghemand be harfat bashe.... 

Mesle 2 ta baradari bash ke ba vojoudi ke ghahri ba dadashet amma agar behesh hamle konand azash defa mikoni...chera? chon harchi baradaret be hesab biad khodet ham hamoon be hesab miay...

To be Arab ya tork ya gharbi ha dar inja ye kalame begi Iran bad hast, oonha tahe deleshoon azat razi mishan chon harfe deleshoon ro mizani vali baz vaghtesh berese ye kalame khalafeshoon harf bezani fori doshmani hashoon bar zedde shoma be onvane Irani ro roo mikonan...

Zerang bash.... agar shode dar zaher az mardome khodet defa kon...az system na... amma aya mardome dakhele Iran ba har aghideyee hatta basijiha ke millionha nafar hastand, Irani nistand va ham vatananet naboodand va nistand? Yadet bashe har cheghadr ham ahmaghane bashe oza dar IRan... dar akhar agar ye rooz ajnabi nazari be khak va namoose ma dashte bashe...hamin basijiha nafare aval hastand ke az shoma va hameye Iraniha defa mikonan.... 

inke avvale enghelab chi balayee saret oomade...jav enghelabi boode dige... che entezari dashti?

bia to otagh dar khalvat dare gooshe man ham bezan ke to badi vali joloye tazi ha va doshmanane khako har che Irani hast lotfan agar nemitooni defa koni sokoot kon....

in hayee ke dari tarafdari mikoni mesle arabha ya tork ha inghadr ghabileyee va asre hajari fekr mikonan ke az manteghe to khoshhal nemishan chon mantegh jaygahi nadare too systeme fekrie inha... inha khoshhal mishan chon to tabdil shodi be khaene be keshvare khodet va hamrah ba oonha shodi...

dar tamame keshvar ha va farhang ha kasi ke masalan Irani bashe va sharayete shebhe jangi ham bashe ba ye keshvar va to beri az doshmane keshvaret hemayat koni va be mardom va keshvare khodet posht koni migan KHAEN ke bedoone dadgah edam mikonan.... bebin in kar cheghadr bade...hameye donya hamine...

hala bebinam cheghadr mamlekat va mardomet ro doost dari... agar bar zedde mardomet rafar koni yani gharaz dari ya inke agah nisti... vay be roozi ke gharaz dashte bashi... khoob nist aghebatesh barat.... harki ba mardome IRan dar oftad var oftad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Rukarl said:


> let's agree to disagree. I do not believe i can discuss with someone who says Iranian censorship system is like a scandinavian one compared to Turkey. (I almost burst out laughing typing that)


As I said, you are an Iranian and don't know Turkey and KSA; hence assume all of the Middle East is heaven except for Iran, but I explained to you some facts.
mikhaay nemouneh biyaaram ke tou yek hafte, bachche 13 saaleh ra tou Turkey zendaan kardand, va bachche 16 saaleh ra shekanjeh kardan chon az Erdogan(pish e doustaash) enteghaad kardeh? mikhaay mesaal biyaaram ke hattaa yek khedmatkaar e khouneh(ke lebaas tamiz mikardeh) ra dolat ekhraaj karde chon 1 baar az erdogan enteghaad kardeh? mikhaay begam chand ta az general haye arteshesh alaan tou zendaan oftaadan? ... midounesti ke Turkey has the highest number of jailed news reporters in the world?


> There is a reason we have a brain drain and our people can not afford the most basic stuff ever. On top of that, we have a opressing religion, promoted by the same regime that you are defending.


Nah, I am not defending the regime nor your religion(I am not a mosalmoun or mosalmoun zaadeh like you guys). Just look at my previous posts to find it out. I am telling you that the problem is much deeper and it is related to your culture, education, traditions, ... If you don't fix them, no matter of who rules Iran, Iran won't have a real progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

ResurgentIran said:


> Its kinda blurry though.
> Btw how do you upload a picture from hard drive? The site only gives me option to chose an URL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Rukarl said:


> Mesle inke shoma moshgel fahm darid ? Arabs are more than happy to coope and live with Islam than Iranians. Compare the amount of insults Iranians make against Islam to that with Saudi Arabians for example.
> 
> Arabestan Saudi harchi bashe vaaze eghtesadi,nezaami,siaasish 100 barabar Iran behtar hast.
> 
> Shaki dar in nist. Faghat yek mollah sefat ba in mokhalefe.
> 
> Hala berid poolhaye mardom Iran ro berizid to shekame felistini ha
> 
> Edit : Baale, Arabestan ghabl az eslaam kheyli behtar boode ta eslam resid o hame ro khaffe kard.


yani shoma hanooz nemidooni selahi ke az gharb bekhari ba ejazeye gharb shellik mishe faghat/? Shoma bia nokare man sho man behet TALA midam tof koni jaye tof... arzeshi dare?
ki gofte Saudi az nazare nezami az Iran ghavitare? chandta F-15 ro migi ke radare ghadimi dare va ammunition marbootash ro mostaghim az amrika bayad biyaran va khode amricayee ha ham barashoon nasb konan?
yani jeddi migi in harfo? Hamin ke havapeyma haye jadid tar dare yani az nazare nezami az Iran balatare? Na tanha Saudi balke hameye GCC combined hanooz nesfe IRan ghodrat nadare...taze ba hamin vaziate feli.... pesar jan, ghodrate nezami ke faghat havapeima nist.. ye package bozorg az tavanmandi ha hast ke mitoone bar zedde digar bekar bere.... Yani arabestan bedoone Amrica ro agar Iran bekhad va faghat ham be niroohaye sepah began berid begirid... ghol behet midam faghat be andazeye moddati tool mikeshe ke ba machine ya tank az Damam be Jadde va Jazan beresi... albateh chay va toilet ro ham bayad ezafe kard... chi fekr kardi raje be inha???

shoma javooni va jang nadidi... man didam...rohiye Irani ha mesle shir mimoone... shoma DAESH ro bebin cheghadr angize daran be khatere HOORI beheshti... hamoon angize ro zarb dar 10 kon + technice nezami pishrafte kon + millionha niro kon (IRan 80 mil hast ke %10 desh ham mishe 8 million nafar!!)

Man didam masalan chandta basiji ozve sepah ke baraye dargiri miran labe marz ba Pejak bejangand ro.... aslan jang nadidan be oon soorat.... amoozesheshoon ham mahdood boode nesbatan...koshte ham ziad midan...vali boro bebin chetori mijangan oonvaght mifahmi chera arab ha az IRooni jama,at mitarse...

ye sahne ye tappe ro bayad dar ghandil migereftan.... gir karde boodan bache haye basiji....balaye tappe sniper va Doushka dashatnd... ba,ad az faghat 30 min...yeho 2 ta az bache ha kelash ro bardashtan... zig zag dovidan...az tappe bala raftan... 2 ta tir be shoone va roone yekishoon ham khord... oftad...dad ham zad ke akh...vali 30 sec ba,ad boland shod 2 tayee raftan 7 nafar balaye tappe ro koshtan...

Hamishe ghodrat va za,fe ye keshvar ro dar mizane pishravish bebin va dar jesarate doshmananesh.... man ba arab ha hashro nashr ziad dashtam.... mesle sag mitarsan az Irani ha... boro kami google kon... mibini ghodrate nezami ye package hast..na faghat chand ta F-15!!

ba,adesham doroste shah kar haye khoobi ham karde...amma ye moghayese koochik be onvane ye Irani ke esteghla va ghodrat mikhad ba ghadim bokon monsefane bebin chi dastet miad... tavahomat ro ham vel kon..ke agar shah bood ma alan Amrika boodim... chon agar shah vaghean mitoonest amrika beshe ke be in rahat soghoot nemikard...chon alate dast bood...

khodayeesh beshin beine char ta arab ya turk... moghayese kon:
1- nofouz va ghodrat va mohem boodan Iran ghabl az engghelab va alan... alan Iran amalan mohemtarin manateghe middle east ro male khod karde ba zerangi... khob abarghodrat shodan hazine ham dare... yekish hamin kharj haye Iran baraye felestin ya iraq ya syria ya lebanon ya yemen ya afghanistan, ya bahrain ya etc.... zeran bash... hamoon saudi ya Amrika tanha arezooshoon hamine ke ghodrate tasir gozarie IRan ro dashte bashan dar mantaghe...

2- do halate...ya mikhay ye Irane shekam sir vali tabe,e daddy bebini ke ziade meslesh... ya ye keshvar ke haghesho begire az donya... boro tarikhe 200 sale akhire donya ro bekhoon... hich keshvari abar ghodrat nashode mage daghighan hamin karhaye IRan konooni ro karde ba kami tafavot... avval nezhami ghavi mishi...khodet talash mikoni selah haye morede niaz ro besazi...badesh mishi sahebe ghodrate strategice esteghlale nezami...badesh bazi siasi va strategic mikoni... ghodrate nofouzet ro bala mibari.... inghadr ghodratet bala mire ke donya majboor mishe joz bedoone nazare shoma kari nakone... Eghtesad ham kheili meyar nist... chin ta khodesh ro be onvane ghodrate jahani tasbit nakard dar nezami natoonest ba daste por biad va ravabetesh ro khoob kone ba gharb... 

3- ye moghayese sade, savad dar zaman shah zire %35 ba savad...alan balaye %90 ba savad... oon moghe faghat tehran abad bood...alan doortarin roosta ha ke chand dah hezar ta hastand abe behdashti+bargh+telephone+ internet+ bakhshe ziadi ham gaz darand... oon moghe entekhabate mardome chaghadr tasir mizasht alan cheghadr... bebin... nemikham begam alan ma behtarin hastim...vali yadet bashe...baraye residan be bozorgi bayad ye masire toolani ro tey koni.... enghelab dare,...jange tahmili dare... naboodie eghtesad dare... khoda ro shokr bakhshe moheme inha gozashte.... yadet nare vaghti Iran ME ro ghabze mikone araba migan Iraniha ya fors hame ja ro gereftand...nemigan akhunda ya maslan sepah... 

hich keshvari be khaen be vatanesh khoshamad nemige... alan ine systeme Iran va khode Irani ha entekhabesh kardan...agar narahatan mitoonan dobare avazesh konan...man ke omidi be avaz shodan nadaram...chon in seri vaghean bakhshe ziadi az mardom mikhan in system ro va hazeran pash khoon bedan...

dooste man har kar mikhay bokon...bia too otagh mano be ragbar beband vali joloye tazi va vahshi haye asre hajari keshvare khdoet ro say nakon khar koni... afarin ... midoonam oonghadr zerang hasti ke bedooni oon tazi ha, to ro ham be cheshme Irani mibinand...harchi begi bekhodet bar migarde...

ye mesal behet begam:

Ye aghaye nokar sefat be name noori zadeh rafte arabi yad gerefte...saltanat talab ham hast...bejaye gereftan pool az Amrika va English tebghe sonnat ha...rafte az saudi alanan pool migire va khodesham mige.... hamishe miad too Al Arabiyeh be onvane analyst Irani... shoroo mikone risheye Iran va IRani ro zadan dar moghabele arab ha... va poolesh ro migire.... oon khakesh va mardomesh ro be Rial arabestan mifrooshe... hala nokteye maskharash chie...

ye bar chand vaght pish ye bahse dagh pish oomad dar hamoon TV dar morede IRan... chon khameneyee toopide bood be arab ha ke havasetoon ro jam konid... in shabake az zabane karshensan!! siasi khodesh mesal avord ke. bebinid Iran cheghadr az ham pashide va mozmahel hast ke yek opposition shakhes mesle noori zadeh miad dar TV ma bar zedde keshvaresh harchi ma khoshemoon biad mige!! yani inghadr in mardak nazel va khare.... 

vali omidvaram shoma bahoosh tar az amsale in noori zade ya asale badiee (bebakhshid... sereen badiee!) bashi...



Rukarl said:


> But, what about Iranians ? Az mogheyi shekaste yazdgerd hamintori confused moondid (moondim).


fekr kon hanooz too tavahome hakhamaneshi va sassani va parthian hasti!!! baba jan az oon moghe 2000 sal gozashte va alan Iran 1300 sale mosalmoonan va 400 sale ke shia shodan... alan shia ISlam hamoonghadr Irani be hesab miad ke Zorostian dar 2500 sale pish... jalebe migi shekaste yazdgerd az arab baz az arabs defa mikoni bar zedde keshvare khodet!! badesham tosiyeh mikonam ye dori dore Iran bezani va hameye Irani ha ro check koni,,, man be jor,at migam %70 razi razi hastand az nezham... %20 dige ham faghat enteghad darand va mikhan behtar beshe vaz.... %10 ham nemishan kasani ke be muhammad fohsh bedan... albateh man hatta %2 darsad ham nemidoonam oonha ro... be Aksariat ehteram bezar dige...mage democracy ino nemige!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

rmi5 said:


> GDP alone, is just a number. What's the point if you are a women living in KSA and even GDP per capita is 1000,000 dollars while you cannot even drive, and need to be inside gouni in 50 degrees weather, and cannot even freely choose your husband, and are beaten like ghaater by your men in a daily basis.
> What's the point in having a high GDP, while even if you raise slightest protest, you will lose your head immediately.
> What's the point in having a high GDP, while your economy is like a gas station which its GDP can be set to zero, if your oil runs out or oil price goes severely down.
> Economy is far more complicated than a GDP number.
> 
> Turkey is another shithole. I am not saying that Iran is a heaven though.
> Yek negaah be flag e man bendaaz. Man 50% Irani hastam va 50% Azerbaijani. Turkey ra kheyli kheyli behtar az shoma ha mishnaasam. Oun censorship e vahshatnaaki ke tou Turkey hast, mesle Almaan e sharghi ye saabegh hast, va censorship e Iran, jelosh mesle scandinavia hast! Inghadr system fashist hast, ke baraaye inke kurd ha natounan zabaaneshoun ra ba alephbaaye turki benevisan, harf e "W" ra az alephba vardaashtan!!! ageh tou Iran fesaad 3,000 billion toman hast, fesaadi ke 1-2 saal pish tou turkey dar oumad, 120 billion Euro boud!!! Ageh in 3 saaleh, dollar az 1400 shod 3000 toman, lira turkey ham 1/3 shod ba inke taazeh n ta sefr bardaashteh boudand!!!
> 
> That's what international statistics say, not what mammad baghghaal says to asghar ghassaab.
> 
> 
> PS. Kollan hich jaaye khavarmiyaaneh, vaz' e jaalebi nadaareh, chon mardomesh aghab moundeh va kam savaad hastand, va har kasi mitouneh raahat rou sareshoun savaar besheh. ye kam bishtar ke raaje' be baghiyeh jaa haa bekhouni, mibini ke ounja ha ham moshkelaat e khodeshoun ra daarand.



While you are right about KSA being heavily dependent on crude oil, I think you have missed a couple of things here. First, forget about what international statistics say, Saudis are far more religious than Iranians by all standards. I don't think that there is even a way to imagine the number of atheists in KSA to be higher than their number in Iran. The culture here is very conservative in the sense that it literally functions around preserving its own past. More than % 50 - % 60 of the Saudi men I know pray regularly (this percentage is _way _higher among women). I haven't seen anybody breaking his fast or daring to admit that he doesn't fast. Iranians on the other hand have been secularized strongly during the Phalavis era, then they got so much frustration with the current regime which made them blame Islam as a whole for the regime's failure.

Not to mention also the ancient grudges against Arabs and the effect of this on their emotions towards Islam itself.
You also seem to be unaware that covering the face for women is optional in KSA. There are many Saudi women that don't cover their faces. The black _abayya _(chadour) however is expected from every woman, and almost no women go without it in public. You weren't also correct when you assumed that we beat our women. This is like a Fox News report. While there is a domestic violence like any other part of the world, beating women is something that is generally seen as anti-manhood thing (the manhood concept is a real big thing in Arab culture). Also, the wife's father won't ever permit his daughter to be beaten. This is a very serious issue that will make him _immediately _intervene, with force if necessary or a motion for divorce.

My two cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> While you are right about KSA being heavily dependent on crude oil, I think you have missed a couple of things here. First, forget about what international statistics say, Saudis are far more religious than Iranians by all standards. I don't think that there is even a way to imagine the number of atheists in KSA to be higher than their number in Iran. The culture here is very conservative in the sense that it literally functions around preserving its own past. More than % 50 - % 60 of the Saudi men I know pray regularly (this percentage is _way _higher among women). I haven't seen anybody breaking his fast or daring to admit that he doesn't fast. Iranians on the other hand have been secularized strongly during the Phalavis era, then they got so much frustration with the current regime which made them blame Islam as a whole for the regime's failure.


It depends. Do you say that Hijaz is as strict as Najd in these religious matters? I don't think so. Hence, do you expect that Iranian villages be the same as what you see from Iranian cities in your TV? of course not.
Anyway, I am not saying that Saudis are less religious than Iranians, what I am saying is that the difference is not an astronomical difference. After all, both countries are located in the middle east.


> You also seem to be unaware that covering the face for women is optional in KSA. There are many Saudi women that don't cover their faces. The black _abayya _(chadour) however is expected from every woman, and almost no women go without it in public.


By gouni(potato sack), I exactly meant abayya, and I did not talk about covering face. Although (not)covering face is really not an option for a women in a traditional society which the man makes the decisions.


> But you weren't correct when you assumed that we beat our women. This is like a Fox News report. While there is a domestic violence like any other part of the world, beating women is something that is generally seen as anti-manhood thing (the manhood concept is a real big thing in Arab culture). Also, the wife's father won't ever permit his daughter to be beaten. This is a very serious issue that will make him _immediately _intervene, with force if necessary or a motion for divorce.


I was exactly right, and Fox News is partially owned by Saudis, so being anti-Saudi is not what is normally expected from them. @2800 posted a thread about the issue. Based on what I know about you, I don't expect you to be an apologist. 
Anyway, I think it's very late in Saudi Arabia now! Good Night bro


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> account jadid new hasti ? tooye een shakhsiat zan o bache dari ? miri daneshgah harvard ?
> 
> lol @kollang
> 
> jam kon bache nashirin bi gheyrat .
> 
> hamatoon haminid





haman10 said:


> re arvahet . to goftio ma ham posht gooshemoon makhmali
> 
> azizam man khodam tokhme morgh rang mikonam jaye javaheralat mifroosham doostam , shoma kheyli koochik tar az een hasti ke vase ma film dorost koni @rmi5  ino nega  cheghad tablou hast bande khoda





haman10 said:


> Vaysa vazeh begam :
> 
> Shoma hamoon member maroof "NEW" hastid . shoma mesle ye bache 2 sale raftid ye account jadid dorost kardin chon joraatesh ru nadashtin ke mesle mard paye harfa va karatoon vasisin .
> 
> shoma ye bache bishtar nistin .
> 
> was that clear enough ? or should i elaborate more ?
> 
> No Iranian with even an iota of self-respect says shit like this :
> 
> Noam Chomsky: Saudi Air Campaign Has given Space to Al Qaeda to Spread in Yemen
> 
> hata khafan tarin va harliner tarin mokhalefin nezam jomhoorie eslami mesle yeki dige az aza be esme "Abii" hamchin harfi nemizane .
> 
> chera ? cause he hast some little self-respect at least . are "new" khan . are estehale . are "Islam shall be the winner" . are





haman10 said:


> does "islam shall be the winner" ring any bells ?




Haman jan azizam, be khoda in eshgh va alaghe ee ke shoma be man dari ro shirin be farhad nadasht.

@Serpentine aziz, chetro mitoonim in asheghe del khaste ro az in parishan hali khalas konim va behesh esbat konim ke man be eshghemoon vafadaram, va hamin ye account ro oonam be zoor bishtar nadaram?

@Rukarl agha shoma be del nagir, in @haman10 yekam rooye man hassase, daste khodesham nist, eshghe dige.

Dar zemn ravabete omoomi New elam mikone ke az asas ba mentality in dooste azizemoon (@Rukarl) moshkel dare, va faghat yekam tashaboh dar adabiat taieed mishe.
ba tashakor, omoor ravabete bein ol melal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

scythian500 said:


> yani shoma hanooz nemidooni selahi ke az gharb bekhari ba ejazeye gharb shellik mishe faghat/? Shoma bia nokare man sho man behet TALA midam tof koni jaye tof... arzeshi dare?
> ki gofte Saudi az nazare nezami az Iran ghavitare? chandta F-15 ro migi ke radare ghadimi dare va ammunition marbootash ro mostaghim az amrika bayad biyaran va khode amricayee ha ham barashoon nasb konan?
> yani jeddi migi in harfo? Hamin ke havapeyma haye jadid tar dare yani az nazare nezami az Iran balatare? Na tanha Saudi balke hameye GCC combined hanooz nesfe IRan ghodrat nadare...taze ba hamin vaziate feli.... pesar jan, ghodrate nezami ke faghat havapeima nist.. ye package bozorg az tavanmandi ha hast ke mitoone bar zedde digar bekar bere.... Yani arabestan bedoone Amrica ro agar Iran bekhad va faghat ham be niroohaye sepah began berid begirid... ghol behet midam faghat be andazeye moddati tool mikeshe ke ba machine ya tank az Damam be Jadde va Jazan beresi... albateh chay va toilet ro ham bayad ezafe kard... chi fekr kardi raje be inha???
> 
> shoma javooni va jang nadidi... man didam...rohiye Irani ha mesle shir mimoone... shoma DAESH ro bebin cheghadr angize daran be khatere HOORI beheshti... hamoon angize ro zarb dar 10 kon + technice nezami pishrafte kon + millionha niro kon (IRan 80 mil hast ke %10 desh ham mishe 8 million nafar!!)
> 
> Man didam masalan chandta basiji ozve sepah ke baraye dargiri miran labe marz ba Pejak bejangand ro.... aslan jang nadidan be oon soorat.... amoozesheshoon ham mahdood boode nesbatan...koshte ham ziad midan...vali boro bebin chetori mijangan oonvaght mifahmi chera arab ha az IRooni jama,at mitarse...
> 
> ye sahne ye tappe ro bayad dar ghandil migereftan.... gir karde boodan bache haye basiji....balaye tappe sniper va Doushka dashatnd... ba,ad az faghat 30 min...yeho 2 ta az bache ha kelash ro bardashtan... zig zag dovidan...az tappe bala raftan... 2 ta tir be shoone va roone yekishoon ham khord... oftad...dad ham zad ke akh...vali 30 sec ba,ad boland shod 2 tayee raftan 7 nafar balaye tappe ro koshtan...
> 
> Hamishe ghodrat va za,fe ye keshvar ro dar mizane pishravish bebin va dar jesarate doshmananesh.... man ba arab ha hashro nashr ziad dashtam.... mesle sag mitarsan az Irani ha... boro kami google kon... mibini ghodrate nezami ye package hast..na faghat chand ta F-15!!
> 
> ba,adesham doroste shah kar haye khoobi ham karde...amma ye moghayese koochik be onvane ye Irani ke esteghla va ghodrat mikhad ba ghadim bokon monsefane bebin chi dastet miad... tavahomat ro ham vel kon..ke agar shah bood ma alan Amrika boodim... chon agar shah vaghean mitoonest amrika beshe ke be in rahat soghoot nemikard...chon alate dast bood...
> 
> khodayeesh beshin beine char ta arab ya turk... moghayese kon:
> 1- nofouz va ghodrat va mohem boodan Iran ghabl az engghelab va alan... alan Iran amalan mohemtarin manateghe middle east ro male khod karde ba zerangi... khob abarghodrat shodan hazine ham dare... yekish hamin kharj haye Iran baraye felestin ya iraq ya syria ya lebanon ya yemen ya afghanistan, ya bahrain ya etc.... zeran bash... hamoon saudi ya Amrika tanha arezooshoon hamine ke ghodrate tasir gozarie IRan ro dashte bashan dar mantaghe...
> 
> 2- do halate...ya mikhay ye Irane shekam sir vali tabe,e daddy bebini ke ziade meslesh... ya ye keshvar ke haghesho begire az donya... boro tarikhe 200 sale akhire donya ro bekhoon... hich keshvari abar ghodrat nashode mage daghighan hamin karhaye IRan konooni ro karde ba kami tafavot... avval nezhami ghavi mishi...khodet talash mikoni selah haye morede niaz ro besazi...badesh mishi sahebe ghodrate strategice esteghlale nezami...badesh bazi siasi va strategic mikoni... ghodrate nofouzet ro bala mibari.... inghadr ghodratet bala mire ke donya majboor mishe joz bedoone nazare shoma kari nakone... Eghtesad ham kheili meyar nist... chin ta khodesh ro be onvane ghodrate jahani tasbit nakard dar nezami natoonest ba daste por biad va ravabetesh ro khoob kone ba gharb...
> 
> 3- ye moghayese sade, savad dar zaman shah zire %35 ba savad...alan balaye %90 ba savad... oon moghe faghat tehran abad bood...alan doortarin roosta ha ke chand dah hezar ta hastand abe behdashti+bargh+telephone+ internet+ bakhshe ziadi ham gaz darand... oon moghe entekhabate mardome chaghadr tasir mizasht alan cheghadr... bebin... nemikham begam alan ma behtarin hastim...vali yadet bashe...baraye residan be bozorgi bayad ye masire toolani ro tey koni.... enghelab dare,...jange tahmili dare... naboodie eghtesad dare... khoda ro shokr bakhshe moheme inha gozashte.... yadet nare vaghti Iran ME ro ghabze mikone araba migan Iraniha ya fors hame ja ro gereftand...nemigan akhunda ya maslan sepah...
> 
> hich keshvari be khaen be vatanesh khoshamad nemige... alan ine systeme Iran va khode Irani ha entekhabesh kardan...agar narahatan mitoonan dobare avazesh konan...man ke omidi be avaz shodan nadaram...chon in seri vaghean bakhshe ziadi az mardom mikhan in system ro va hazeran pash khoon bedan...
> 
> dooste man har kar mikhay bokon...bia too otagh mano be ragbar beband vali joloye tazi va vahshi haye asre hajari keshvare khdoet ro say nakon khar koni... afarin ... midoonam oonghadr zerang hasti ke bedooni oon tazi ha, to ro ham be cheshme Irani mibinand...harchi begi bekhodet bar migarde...
> 
> ye mesal behet begam:
> 
> Ye aghaye nokar sefat be name noori zadeh rafte arabi yad gerefte...saltanat talab ham hast...bejaye gereftan pool az Amrika va English tebghe sonnat ha...rafte az saudi alanan pool migire va khodesham mige.... hamishe miad too Al Arabiyeh be onvane analyst Irani... shoroo mikone risheye Iran va IRani ro zadan dar moghabele arab ha... va poolesh ro migire.... oon khakesh va mardomesh ro be Rial arabestan mifrooshe... hala nokteye maskharash chie...
> 
> ye bar chand vaght pish ye bahse dagh pish oomad dar hamoon TV dar morede IRan... chon khameneyee toopide bood be arab ha ke havasetoon ro jam konid... in shabake az zabane karshensan!! siasi khodesh mesal avord ke. bebinid Iran cheghadr az ham pashide va mozmahel hast ke yek opposition shakhes mesle noori zadeh miad dar TV ma bar zedde keshvaresh harchi ma khoshemoon biad mige!! yani inghadr in mardak nazel va khare....
> 
> vali omidvaram shoma bahoosh tar az amsale in noori zade ya asale badiee (bebakhshid... sereen badiee!) bashi...
> 
> 
> fekr kon hanooz too tavahome hakhamaneshi va sassani va parthian hasti!!! baba jan az oon moghe 2000 sal gozashte va alan Iran 1300 sale mosalmoonan va 400 sale ke shia shodan... alan shia ISlam hamoonghadr Irani be hesab miad ke Zorostian dar 2500 sale pish... jalebe migi shekaste yazdgerd az arab baz az arabs defa mikoni bar zedde keshvare khodet!! badesham tosiyeh mikonam ye dori dore Iran bezani va hameye Irani ha ro check koni,,, man be jor,at migam %70 razi razi hastand az nezham... %20 dige ham faghat enteghad darand va mikhan behtar beshe vaz.... %10 ham nemishan kasani ke be muhammad fohsh bedan... albateh man hatta %2 darsad ham nemidoonam oonha ro... be Aksariat ehteram bezar dige...mage democracy ino nemige!





scythian500 said:


> yani shoma hanooz nemidooni selahi ke az gharb bekhari ba ejazeye gharb shellik mishe faghat/? Shoma bia nokare man sho man behet TALA midam tof koni jaye tof... arzeshi dare?
> ki gofte Saudi az nazare nezami az Iran ghavitare? chandta F-15 ro migi ke radare ghadimi dare va ammunition marbootash ro mostaghim az amrika bayad biyaran va khode amricayee ha ham barashoon nasb konan?
> yani jeddi migi in harfo? Hamin ke havapeyma haye jadid tar dare yani az nazare nezami az Iran balatare? Na tanha Saudi balke hameye GCC combined hanooz nesfe IRan ghodrat nadare...taze ba hamin vaziate feli.... pesar jan, ghodrate nezami ke faghat havapeima nist.. ye package bozorg az tavanmandi ha hast ke mitoone bar zedde digar bekar bere.... Yani arabestan bedoone Amrica ro agar Iran bekhad va faghat ham be niroohaye sepah began berid begirid... ghol behet midam faghat be andazeye moddati tool mikeshe ke ba machine ya tank az Damam be Jadde va Jazan beresi... albateh chay va toilet ro ham bayad ezafe kard... chi fekr kardi raje be inha???
> 
> shoma javooni va jang nadidi... man didam...rohiye Irani ha mesle shir mimoone... shoma DAESH ro bebin cheghadr angize daran be khatere HOORI beheshti... hamoon angize ro zarb dar 10 kon + technice nezami pishrafte kon + millionha niro kon (IRan 80 mil hast ke %10 desh ham mishe 8 million nafar!!)
> 
> Man didam masalan chandta basiji ozve sepah ke baraye dargiri miran labe marz ba Pejak bejangand ro.... aslan jang nadidan be oon soorat.... amoozesheshoon ham mahdood boode nesbatan...koshte ham ziad midan...vali boro bebin chetori mijangan oonvaght mifahmi chera arab ha az IRooni jama,at mitarse...
> 
> ye sahne ye tappe ro bayad dar ghandil migereftan.... gir karde boodan bache haye basiji....balaye tappe sniper va Doushka dashatnd... ba,ad az faghat 30 min...yeho 2 ta az bache ha kelash ro bardashtan... zig zag dovidan...az tappe bala raftan... 2 ta tir be shoone va roone yekishoon ham khord... oftad...dad ham zad ke akh...vali 30 sec ba,ad boland shod 2 tayee raftan 7 nafar balaye tappe ro koshtan...
> 
> Hamishe ghodrat va za,fe ye keshvar ro dar mizane pishravish bebin va dar jesarate doshmananesh.... man ba arab ha hashro nashr ziad dashtam.... mesle sag mitarsan az Irani ha... boro kami google kon... mibini ghodrate nezami ye package hast..na faghat chand ta F-15!!
> 
> ba,adesham doroste shah kar haye khoobi ham karde...amma ye moghayese koochik be onvane ye Irani ke esteghla va ghodrat mikhad ba ghadim bokon monsefane bebin chi dastet miad... tavahomat ro ham vel kon..ke agar shah bood ma alan Amrika boodim... chon agar shah vaghean mitoonest amrika beshe ke be in rahat soghoot nemikard...chon alate dast bood...
> 
> khodayeesh beshin beine char ta arab ya turk... moghayese kon:
> 1- nofouz va ghodrat va mohem boodan Iran ghabl az engghelab va alan... alan Iran amalan mohemtarin manateghe middle east ro male khod karde ba zerangi... khob abarghodrat shodan hazine ham dare... yekish hamin kharj haye Iran baraye felestin ya iraq ya syria ya lebanon ya yemen ya afghanistan, ya bahrain ya etc.... zeran bash... hamoon saudi ya Amrika tanha arezooshoon hamine ke ghodrate tasir gozarie IRan ro dashte bashan dar mantaghe...
> 
> 2- do halate...ya mikhay ye Irane shekam sir vali tabe,e daddy bebini ke ziade meslesh... ya ye keshvar ke haghesho begire az donya... boro tarikhe 200 sale akhire donya ro bekhoon... hich keshvari abar ghodrat nashode mage daghighan hamin karhaye IRan konooni ro karde ba kami tafavot... avval nezhami ghavi mishi...khodet talash mikoni selah haye morede niaz ro besazi...badesh mishi sahebe ghodrate strategice esteghlale nezami...badesh bazi siasi va strategic mikoni... ghodrate nofouzet ro bala mibari.... inghadr ghodratet bala mire ke donya majboor mishe joz bedoone nazare shoma kari nakone... Eghtesad ham kheili meyar nist... chin ta khodesh ro be onvane ghodrate jahani tasbit nakard dar nezami natoonest ba daste por biad va ravabetesh ro khoob kone ba gharb...
> 
> 3- ye moghayese sade, savad dar zaman shah zire %35 ba savad...alan balaye %90 ba savad... oon moghe faghat tehran abad bood...alan doortarin roosta ha ke chand dah hezar ta hastand abe behdashti+bargh+telephone+ internet+ bakhshe ziadi ham gaz darand... oon moghe entekhabate mardome chaghadr tasir mizasht alan cheghadr... bebin... nemikham begam alan ma behtarin hastim...vali yadet bashe...baraye residan be bozorgi bayad ye masire toolani ro tey koni.... enghelab dare,...jange tahmili dare... naboodie eghtesad dare... khoda ro shokr bakhshe moheme inha gozashte.... yadet nare vaghti Iran ME ro ghabze mikone araba migan Iraniha ya fors hame ja ro gereftand...nemigan akhunda ya maslan sepah...
> 
> hich keshvari be khaen be vatanesh khoshamad nemige... alan ine systeme Iran va khode Irani ha entekhabesh kardan...agar narahatan mitoonan dobare avazesh konan...man ke omidi be avaz shodan nadaram...chon in seri vaghean bakhshe ziadi az mardom mikhan in system ro va hazeran pash khoon bedan...
> 
> dooste man har kar mikhay bokon...bia too otagh mano be ragbar beband vali joloye tazi va vahshi haye asre hajari keshvare khdoet ro say nakon khar koni... afarin ... midoonam oonghadr zerang hasti ke bedooni oon tazi ha, to ro ham be cheshme Irani mibinand...harchi begi bekhodet bar migarde...
> 
> ye mesal behet begam:
> 
> Ye aghaye nokar sefat be name noori zadeh rafte arabi yad gerefte...saltanat talab ham hast...bejaye gereftan pool az Amrika va English tebghe sonnat ha...rafte az saudi alanan pool migire va khodesham mige.... hamishe miad too Al Arabiyeh be onvane analyst Irani... shoroo mikone risheye Iran va IRani ro zadan dar moghabele arab ha... va poolesh ro migire.... oon khakesh va mardomesh ro be Rial arabestan mifrooshe... hala nokteye maskharash chie...
> 
> ye bar chand vaght pish ye bahse dagh pish oomad dar hamoon TV dar morede IRan... chon khameneyee toopide bood be arab ha ke havasetoon ro jam konid... in shabake az zabane karshensan!! siasi khodesh mesal avord ke. bebinid Iran cheghadr az ham pashide va mozmahel hast ke yek opposition shakhes mesle noori zadeh miad dar TV ma bar zedde keshvaresh harchi ma khoshemoon biad mige!! yani inghadr in mardak nazel va khare....
> 
> vali omidvaram shoma bahoosh tar az amsale in noori zade ya asale badiee (bebakhshid... sereen badiee!) bashi...
> 
> 
> fekr kon hanooz too tavahome hakhamaneshi va sassani va parthian hasti!!! baba jan az oon moghe 2000 sal gozashte va alan Iran 1300 sale mosalmoonan va 400 sale ke shia shodan... alan shia ISlam hamoonghadr Irani be hesab miad ke Zorostian dar 2500 sale pish... jalebe migi shekaste yazdgerd az arab baz az arabs defa mikoni bar zedde keshvare khodet!! badesham tosiyeh mikonam ye dori dore Iran bezani va hameye Irani ha ro check koni,,, man be jor,at migam %70 razi razi hastand az nezham... %20 dige ham faghat enteghad darand va mikhan behtar beshe vaz.... %10 ham nemishan kasani ke be muhammad fohsh bedan... albateh man hatta %2 darsad ham nemidoonam oonha ro... be Aksariat ehteram bezar dige...mage democracy ino nemige!



Nakheir jenab. Mokhet ro dadi ejare. 

Kasi ke mige F15 haye Saudi kari nemitonan moghabele niroye havaye jumhoriye eslami bekone vaghean ya mokhesho dade ejare ya haloo'e.

Shoma boro yekami az jange electronici bekhoon, chizi ke ma toosh 40,50 sal aghabim.

Alan dige jetha enghadr modern shodan dige lazem nist varede harime havayi doshman beshan. Az 100 kilometri hadafeshoono nabood bekonan. 

Akhe shoma ha ba chi mikhayin bejangin ? Ba F4 ? Ba MIG29 ? Ba T72 haye shohravi ?

Kheyli aghabin az donya. Vaghean khandedare. Yekami adam bashid... aghl dashte baashid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rahi2357 said:


>



خدایا توبه



Rukarl said:


> ''sag rid be ghabre mohammad''



نمونه ی یک آدم بی حیا که در کمال پررویی حرف از ادب می زنه

دیگه من شماهارو نشناسم که باید ریش این گربه هرو بزنم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rukarl

SOHEIL said:


> دیگه من شماهارو نشناسم که باید ریش این گربه هرو بزنم



Mesal bood. Iraniha har rooz az in harfa be eslam mizanand. Iran faghat chandta bache mollah arabparast ke mesle to va amsalaanet nist ke. 

Va man dar Amrika zendegi mikonam va azadiye bayan daram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Rukarl said:


> Mesal bood. Iraniha har rooz az in harfa be eslam mizanand. Iran faghat chandta bache mollah arabparast ke mesle to va amsalaanet nist ke.
> 
> Va man dar Amrika zendegi mikonam va azadiye bayan daram.



آزادی بیان!؟

تخم داری بگو هولوکاست تا از همون تخم آویزونت کنن

ریدم تو آزادی بیانتون

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Dustan man ye soal daram.age kasi midunes javab bede:

Aya to falate markaziye Iran mantagheye vasi'ee vojud dare ke ertefa'esh az sathe ab haye azad kamtar bashe?vagti in khabaro khundam in soal be zehnam resid

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/501882/اهمیت-طرح-انتقال-آب-خلیج-فارس-به-مناطق-مرکزی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Rukarl said:


> Mesal bood. Iraniha har rooz az in harfa be eslam mizanand. Iran faghat chandta bache mollah arabparast ke mesle to va amsalaanet nist ke.
> 
> Va man dar Amrika zendegi mikonam va azadiye bayan daram.


Khosh oomadi. Nazar in hezbollahiya ziad beran ro asabet. Man ghablan say mikardam do ta harfe hesab bokonam to kalashoon, vali ina asasan tatilan. Adamaye badi nistan, vali kolan tatilan. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great news. Akhoond khamenei orders schooling for all afghan children regardless of immigration status (illegal or not)





http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/orig...imination.html

Even a broken clock is right twice a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Abii said:


> Khosh oomadi. Nazar in hezbollahiya ziad beran ro asabet. Man ghablan say mikardam do ta harfe hesab bokonam to kalashoon, vali ina asasan tatilan. Adamaye badi nistan, vali kolan tatilan.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Great news. Akhoond khamenei orders schooling for all afghan children regardless of immigration status (illegal or not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/orig...imination.html
> 
> Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


Sepas gozaram.

Btw, do you think that is a good news considering the fact that thousands of Iranian kids cant go to school in their own country ?

Ma hamishe yek keshvare bigane parast boodim va hastim. Motasefam.


----------



## kollang



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

SOHEIL said:


> آزادی بیان!؟
> 
> تخم داری بگو هولوکاست تا از همون تخم آویزونت کنن
> 
> ریدم تو آزادی بیانتون



Ghabl az in ke shoma oon dahanetoon ro baaz bekonid yeki dota ghanoone amrica ro bekhoonid.

Dar amrica shoma ro baraye in mozakhrafaat zendani nemikonan (baale, mozakhrafaat. na ke enghadr keshvar hamechizesh doroste chasbidin be mozoo holocaust LOL).

Dar amrica goroohayi nezhad parast hata ejaze vojood dashtan daran.

Mesle KK







Amrica kheyli keshvare liberali hast. Bi dalil nist ke hezaran Irani az keshvar mizanan biroon miyan inja.


----------



## Ostad

Rukarl said:


> Ghabl az in ke shoma oon dahanetoon ro baaz bekonid yeki dota ghanoone amrica ro bekhoonid.
> 
> Dar amrica shoma ro baraye in mozakhrafaat zendani nemikonan (baale, mozakhrafaat. na ke enghadr keshvar hamechizesh doroste chasbidin be mozoo holocaust LOL).
> 
> Dar amrica goroohayi nezhad parast hata ejaze vojood dashtan daran.
> 
> Mesle KK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amrica kheyli keshvare liberali hast. Bi dalil nist ke hezaran Irani az keshvar mizanan biroon miyan inja.


نشستی تو آمریکا میگی لنگش کن. عرضش رو داری بیا اینجا یه کاری واسه مردمت بکن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

Ostad said:


> نشستی تو آمریکا میگی لنگش کن. عرضش رو داری بیا اینجا یه کاری واسه مردمت بکن


Mardomi ke khodeshan ro be khaab zadan chera bidar konam ?


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> عرضش رو داری بیا اینجا یه کاری واسه مردمت بکن


che kar mitoone een vase mardomesh bokone baradar man . ki hast een agha/khanoom ? 

ta 2 rooz pish madrak UT dasht alan khoda midoone chi dare .

doost aziz tanha kesi ke mitoone kari bokone mano shoma O baghie im . tanha kesi ham ke nemitooni kari bokone een faggot ha hastan :






yek mosht terroristan ina / faggot



Rukarl said:


> Mardomi ke khodeshan ro be khaab zadan chera bidar konam ?


to koochiktar az ini hasti ke bekhai kesi ru bidar koni jooje 

mardom Iran 80 million nafar hastan ke paye keshvareshoon vaisadan va IQ taktakeshoon az to bishtare

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rukarl

haman10 said:


> che kar mitoone een vase mardomesh bokone baradar man . ki hast een agha/khanoom ?
> 
> ta 2 rooz pish madrak UT dasht alan khoda midoone chi dare .
> 
> doost aziz tanha kesi ke mitoone kari bokone mano shoma O baghie im . tanha kesi ham ke nemitooni kari bokone een faggot ha hastan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yek mosht terroristan ina / faggot



Terrorist ha shoma ha hastin ke mardom ro ba jarasaghil eydam mikonid. Shoma ha hastid ke aabrooye mellate iran ro dar kolle jahan bordid.

Terrorist shoma ha hastid ke dar kahrizak be mardom tajavoz mikonid.

Harf az terrorist nazan ke khodetoon sar karde terroristha hastid.



haman10 said:


> to koochiktar az ini hasti ke bekhai kesi ru bidar koni jooje
> 
> mardom Iran 80 million nafar hastan ke paye keshvareshoon vaisadan va IQ taktakeshoon az to bishtare



Bale, baraye hamoon milionha Irani zire khatte faghr hastan. Baraye hamoon kargarha Irani nemitoonan akhare mah ejare khoonashoon ro bedan.

Nemitoonan lebasha khoob bara farzandaneshoon begiran. Nemitoonan lavazeme khanegi begiran va hezaran chiz ha digar.

Bia keshvar ro dorost konim, mardomemoon ro pooldar konim. Dast az kharab kaari var darid.


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> jarasaghil eydam mikonid.


boohoo . 4 ta terrorist/rapist/smuggler edame shode . kheyli khoob kardan

dasteshoon dard nakone . ishala bazam edam mikonan .



Rukarl said:


> Shoma ha hastid ke aabrooye mellate iran ro dar kolle jahan bordid.


ma mellat Iran hastim ahmagh . mesle inke yadet rafte ba tokpa az keshvar amsal shoma ru hamin mellat Iran endakhtan biroon 

etefaghan khoda ru shkor harchi nadashte bashim , abroo ru darim .



Rukarl said:


> Terrorist shoma ha hastid ke dar kahrizak be mardom tajavoz mikonid.


jam kon 

jam kon , ke motmaenam khodetam alan moghe type kardan khandat gereft .



Rukarl said:


> Harf az terrorist nazan ke khodetoon sar karde terroristha hastid.


na etefaghan terroristin .

People's Mujahedin of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

bichare haye falak zade 








Rukarl said:


> Bale, baraye hamoon milionha Irani zire khatte faghr hastan. Baraye hamoon kargarha Irani nemitoonan akhare mah ejare khoonashoon ro bedan.
> 
> Nemitoonan lebasha khoob bara farzandaneshoon begiran. Nemitoonan lavazeme khanegi begiran va hezaran chiz ha digar.


Enghad chize sher daadan be khordet ke nemidooni ki be kiye inja . mardom gorosne mikhaban ? boro khoda shafat bede .



Rukarl said:


> Bia keshvar ro dorost konim, mardomemoon ro pooldar konim.




yani mesle zaman shah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

Rukarl said:


> Terrorist ha shoma ha hastin ke mardom ro ba jarasaghil eydam mikonid. Shoma ha hastid ke aabrooye mellate iran ro dar kolle jahan bordid.
> 
> Terrorist shoma ha hastid ke dar kahrizak be mardom tajavoz mikonid.
> 
> Harf az terrorist nazan ke khodetoon sar karde terroristha hastid.
> 
> 
> 
> Bale, baraye hamoon milionha Irani zire khatte faghr hastan. Baraye hamoon kargarha Irani nemitoonan akhare mah ejare khoonashoon ro bedan.
> 
> Nemitoonan lebasha khoob bara farzandaneshoon begiran. Nemitoonan lavazeme khanegi begiran va hezaran chiz ha digar.
> 
> Bia keshvar ro dorost konim, mardomemoon ro pooldar konim. Dast az kharab kaari var darid.


Dadash simaye azadi ziad mibini?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

قیمت تماس با تلفن همراه در ایران در رتبه ۲۳ قرار دارد.
ایران جزء لیست ۳۰ کشور ارزان قیمت در مکالمه تلفن همراه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

kollang said:


> Dadash simaye azadi ziad mibini?



Man az mojahedin khosham nemiad.


----------



## Aramagedon

Rukarl said:


> Terrorist ha shoma ha hastin ke mardom ro ba jarasaghil eydam mikonid. Shoma ha hastid ke aabrooye mellate iran ro dar kolle jahan bordid.
> 
> Terrorist shoma ha hastid ke dar kahrizak be mardom tajavoz mikonid.
> 
> Harf az terrorist nazan ke khodetoon sar karde terroristha hastid.
> 
> 
> 
> Bale, baraye hamoon milionha Irani zire khatte faghr hastan. Baraye hamoon kargarha Irani nemitoonan akhare mah ejare khoonashoon ro bedan.
> 
> Nemitoonan lebasha khoob bara farzandaneshoon begiran. Nemitoonan lavazeme khanegi begiran va hezaran chiz ha digar.
> 
> Bia keshvar ro dorost konim, mardomemoon ro pooldar konim. Dast az kharab kaari var darid.


Bebin man say kardam tahala behet chizi nagam. 80 million irani tu iran zendegi mikonan, 80 million daran tu iran kar va talash va faaliat mikonan, ye shotori mesle to nabayad ba aberuye million ha irani va keshvare por eftekhare iran bazi kone. Bebin albah e guspand age hamin nezam va niruhaye nezami nabudan iran hamun sale avale jange ba aragh be ga rafte bud yani shayad to alan ye babaye araghi dashti! Mifahmi yani chi!! Hamin niruhaye nezamie ma hastan ke daran sobh ta shab baraye amniate keshvareshun zahmat mikeshan. 100 ha hezar daneshmand daran tu in keshvar kar mikonan unvghat tuye bi hame chiz miay az ye mosht arabe vahshie biabun garde kun lise amrica defa mikoni!! Ahmagh hamin araba budan keshvare maro be ga dadan, Hamin saudi ha budan billion ha dollar be saddame harum zade pul dadan va dasteshun be khoone irani ha aloodas. Akhe age shoma kuni ha budin ke hamun mahe avale jang va rafte budin va bodo bodo miraftin baghale mamanatun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Dadash simaye azadi ziad mibini?


lol 

WTF is simaye azadi ? 

@Daneshmand , baradar ye account kik besaz digar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@haman10
Telviziyune gruhe mojahedine khalgh esmesho gozashtah simaye azadi.




Rukarl said:


> Man az mojahedin khosham nemiad.


Vali 100 % ba una shebahat dari.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

Rukarl said:


> Mardomi ke khodeshan ro be khaab zadan chera bidar konam ?



پس زر نزن



Rukarl said:


> Terrorist ha shoma ha hastin ke mardom ro ba jarasaghil eydam mikonid



باشه از این به بعد به قاچاق چی های مواد مخدر و متجاوزین مدال افتخار میدیم

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Rukarl said:


> Ghabl az in ke shoma oon dahanetoon ro baaz bekonid yeki dota ghanoone amrica ro bekhoonid.
> 
> Dar amrica shoma ro baraye in mozakhrafaat zendani nemikonan (baale, mozakhrafaat. na ke enghadr keshvar hamechizesh doroste chasbidin be mozoo holocaust LOL).
> 
> Dar amrica goroohayi nezhad parast hata ejaze vojood dashtan daran.
> 
> Mesle KK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amrica kheyli keshvare liberali hast. Bi dalil nist ke hezaran Irani az keshvar mizanan biroon miyan inja.


English, ...


----------



## Ostad

Rukarl said:


> Mardomi ke khodeshan ro be khaab zadan chera bidar konam ?


fek mikuni mellat neshatan montazereh ye nafaran ke biyad barashon enlighten bukone. na aziz agheh moshkeli hast vase in mardomeh shoma khodet ro narahat nakon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rukarl

haman10 said:


> boohoo . 4 ta terrorist/rapist/smuggler edame shode . kheyli khoob kardan
> 
> dasteshoon dard nakone . ishala bazam edam mikonan .
> 
> 
> ma mellat Iran hastim ahmagh . mesle inke yadet rafte ba tokpa az keshvar amsal shoma ru hamin mellat Iran endakhtan biroon
> 
> etefaghan khoda ru shkor harchi nadashte bashim , abroo ru darim .
> 
> 
> jam kon
> 
> jam kon , ke motmaenam khodetam alan moghe type kardan khandat gereft .
> 
> 
> na etefaghan terroristin .
> 
> People's Mujahedin of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> bichare haye falak zade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enghad chize sher daadan be khordet ke nemidooni ki be kiye inja . mardom gorosne mikhaban ? boro khoda shafat bede .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yani mesle zaman shah ?



Bale, dalghak baazi too khoonetoon e dige. Man age biam begam asemoon aabiye shoma migin na sabze. 

Aslan dar Iran faghir vojood nadare. bi modiriati nist aslan. Iran zire jumhoriye eslami behesht roo zamine be nazare shoma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

So this is me. 






@haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @2800 @raptor22 @Ostad @JEskandari @Daneshmand @The SiLent crY @Falcon29 @New @scythian500 @rahi2357

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> che kar mitoone een vase mardomesh bokone baradar man . ki hast een agha/khanoom ?
> 
> ta 2 rooz pish madrak UT dasht alan khoda midoone chi dare .
> 
> doost aziz tanha kesi ke mitoone kari bokone mano shoma O baghie im . tanha kesi ham ke nemitooni kari bokone een faggot ha hastan :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yek mosht terroristan ina / faggot
> 
> 
> to koochiktar az ini hasti ke bekhai kesi ru bidar koni jooje
> 
> mardom Iran 80 million nafar hastan ke paye keshvareshoon vaisadan va IQ taktakeshoon az to bishtare


@haman10 shoma ham gir dadi be @New ha? aziz vel kon newi ke man mishnasam omran az arabestan hemayat koneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

ResurgentIran said:


> So this is me.


ooh u little baby come to papa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rukarl

lol at all those wannabe Arabs here, discussing with you is a lost cause. Go worship some dead Arabs and continue on raping and killing Iranians who demand freedom. Hope you never have peace in your life, just like the way you took away our peace.

@ResurgentIran cute picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

ResurgentIran said:


> So this is me.




*دوستان چه کسی حاضر هست عکس بچگیش رو بزاره؟*

*موافقتتون رو اعلام کنید تا در صورت رای اکثریت کمپین را اغاز کنیم

اولیش هم خودم هستم
موافقم
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Rukarl said:


> lol at all those wannabe Arabs here, discussing with you is a lost cause. Go worship some dead Arabs and continue on raping and killing Iranians who demand freedom. Hope you never have peace in your life, just like the way you took away our peace.
> 
> @ResurgentIran cute picture


fellan ke shoma arabestan ro dari worship mikuni.



ResurgentIran said:


> So this is me.


man nemibinam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Ostad said:


> man nemibinam


نیاز به قند شکن داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

kollang said:


> Dadash simaye azadi ziad mibini?


in dooste sade delemoon ke roosh tasire shadidi gozashtan taghsiri nadare.... kasi ke ba chand ta F-15 ghadimie saudi ha bege Iran dar moghabele in malakh ha harfi baraye goftan nadare... va didesh hanooz dide 30 pish zamane jange az ghodrate nezamie Iran nemishe bahs kard...

In bande khoda fekr karde military power faghat havapeima hast va Iran az 25 sale pish ke saudi ha havapeima khardian ma dast gozashtim roo ham va neshastim!! in aslan midoone Military yani chi?

in dooste na agahe ma mesle oon Arabha dar alarabiyeh TV hastand ke vaghti char ta pa berehne ro ye hafte bombaran kardan, oomade boodan ba hayajan dad mizadan.... MA IRAN RO NABOUD KARDIM.... Saudi khodesh be tanhayee az pase Iran bar miad!! Ghodrate ma ro didid!!! yani mordam az khande...vaghti political analyst haye inha ina bashan,...harchi raje be mentality arab ha migim khodayeesh doroste!!

jalebish injast ke mogheyee ke shah raft F-14 bekhare... ham F-15 barash parvaz kardan va ham F-14 ke beine in 2 F-14 ro entekhab kard... yani aslan tafavote ziadi nadaran in do ta... badesham inha fekr kardan faghat khodeshoon ro EW kar kardan... va faghat khodeshoon radare khoob va moushake air-air long range darand!!!

Kasi ke intori harf mizane fekr mikone... Jange ehtemalie Saudi ba IRan daghighan be shekle Saudi-Yemen khahad bood!!! ke oonha hamle konan bombaran konan va Iran kari natoone bokone va dastesho bezare ro testicle hash!!!

USA mige hamle be Iran sarf nemikone va talafat va avaghebe sangini dare baraye Amrica dar oonvare donya oonvaght in baradare agahemoon mige Saudi Iran ro mizane daghoon mikone!!!

Kasi ke intori harf mizane faghat paye TV monafeghin ya AZADI mishine..kamelan maloome... hamoonayee ke miagn mardom har rooz rikhtan too khiaboon va Tehran ro gereftan!!

In mige ma nabayad Ghatel ha, rapist ha, ghachaghchia ke million mardom ro nabood kardan ba mavad ro bayad befrestim zendam halesho bebaran!! ina ba edam inghadr peigire khalaf hastand fek kon EDAM ro bar dari!!! taze in agha nemidoone ke hanooz dar khode Emrika EDAM mikonan.... nemidoone dar Saudi hanooz gardan mizanan va pa ghat mikonan baraye jarayeme saboktar... 1 geram mavad begiran gardan mizanan!! nemidoone ba in azadie bayane balash agar siah poosta tazahorat konan ya %1 ha bian too khiaboon SARKOOB mishan... bi khial baba...oonja azadie bayane ta vaghti ke azashoon tareef koni...albateh Iran ham azadi bayan nist... vali ba in vojoud az sad ta keshvare dige behtaran.. az turkey behtare...az arabha behtare too azadie bayan

Keshvare ma ba hemeye tahrim ha, hameye modiriate eghtesadie bad... be nazare man az nazare kolli, Iran az nazare eghtesad, behdasht, khadamate refahi, san,at, tech, science, nezami, amniyat va security, ayandeye roshan, strategy boland moddat, mizane nofouze mantagheyee va jahani...az beine keshvarhaye ba jameeyate balaye 50 million agar 10th nabashe 15th hast dar donya... ba hameye in harfa ke ina mizanan...Iran hanooz az nazare Human Development Index ke neshoon dahandeye refahe mardomesh hast jozve HIGH QUALITY va oonham NIMEYE BALAYE HIGH hastesh....

hamin ke keshvar dar hali ke hameye hamsayeganesh dar MESS be sar mibaran hanooz abad va Secure hast...hamin ke afkare terroristi va efrati daste balayee nadaran...hamin ke san,ate bozorgi dare..hamin ke ba vojoud nabood daramade nafti dar 3 ta 4 sale gozashte hanooz mardome HDI khodeshoon ro hefz kardan yani in keshvar va mardomesh amalkarde Ali agar nadashte bashand khooban...

yani ye keshvar ba 20 million jameeyat va trillion ha poole naft moft agar Swiss nabashe be orzeye rahbarane oon keshvar bayad shak kard... hamin Saudi ke darsade ziadi az mardomesh dar faghr hastand... 12 hezar shahzade dare ke 2 sevome poole mamlekat ro be jib mizanan... hanooz dar gharne 21 zan ranandegi nemitoone bokone... bedoone mahram biroon nemitoone bere... bedoone mahram taxi nemitoone savar she... %90 hameye terrorist haye donya Saudi hastand... keshvari ke hamoon naft ro ham kamelan gharbiha barash dar miaran va pool mikonan!! keshvari ke Al Saud mige ma sahebe mamlekat va oil oon hastim va mardom Ra,aya va nokare ma hastand... keshvari ke az adam khar ha va takfiri ha ke be bache ha yad midan sar beboran komake mali va taslihati mikonan khooban Iran ke az niroohaye vatani ke az keshvareshoon defa mikonan dar moghabele doshmane khareji va kamelan MODERATE hastand bade!! khoobe oonvaght Iran ke hameye donya ro impress karde bade!!! vaghean be in tahlil!!

yek kalam... Iran hanooz kar dare ta be standard haye gharbi berese...vali ba hamin hale marizesh ham jozve 2 sevvome balaye donya be hesab miad az hame nazar... bemanad ke 20 sale dige khoda midoone Iran ta koja khodesho bala bekeshe...

Agar din nadarid la aghal azade bashid...adam bad tarin khooneye donya ro ham dashte bashe dar moghabele doshmanane khakesh bayad hefze zaher kone va azash defa kone...

Yadam nemire 2 sale pish ye doosti ghachaghi rafte bood alman... mikhast panahandegi Ejtemayee begire... behesh gofte boodan Iran ke moshkeli nadare ke to layeghe panahandegi bashi... az Afghanistan ya Syria boodi baz ye chizi... 

dooste man ghabl az inke be in nazar beresi ke F-15 saudi neshoon mide az Iran kolli ghavi tare ye tahghighe kolli raje be pishraft ha va tavanayee haye IRan dar 20 sale gozashte na dastekam 10 sale gozashte bokon.... natanha saudi..balke kolle GCC combined az nazare military nesfe IRan ham ghodrat nadaran...

Aslan selah nemikhad... az 80 million Irani + 2 million lobnani, 10 million iraqi, 5 million afghani, yani 5 million nafare daste khali ba AK-4 rah bioftan mitoonan kolle Arabia ro dar ye hafte begiran...niazi be F-15 nist dada!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> قند شکن بزن


ok

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rukarl

Ostad said:


> fellan ke shoma arabestan ro dari worship mikuni.



I praise their modernization of their country. I praise their good relations with the outside world.

Toilet republic of Iran has nothing to be proud of. Just few old north korean missiles which has no relevance at all nowadays.

Go beg the Americans to get some sanctions lifted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

Rukarl said:


> I praise their modernization of their country. I praise their good relations with the outside world.
> 
> Toilet *republic* of Iran has nothing to be proud of. Just few old north korean missiles which has no relevance at all nowadays.
> 
> Go beg the Americans to get some sanctions lifted


at least this country has a republic before her name not a family name...
ina ro ham be listet ezafeh kon.
komak be saddam dar hamleh be iran...
komak be ijad Taliban va be lajan keshidaneh afgnistan
komak be ijad al qaedeh naboud kardaneh yemen va keshvar hayeh afrigayi+ 9/11
komak be ijad IS
.
.
.
shoma mikhay mogayeseh bokoni boro ba Germany, US, ... moghayeseh bokun na ba ye mosh Naft khor.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## rmi5

Rukarl said:


> Btw, do you think that is a good news considering the fact that thousands of Iranian kids cant go to school in their own country ?
> 
> Ma hamishe yek keshvare bigane parast boodim va hastim. Motasefam.



 Baalaam jan, man nemidounam chera ba'zi Irani ha inghadr fascist hastand?!!! Ya'ni bachche afghan hagh e tahsil nadaare? Hattaa ageh az did e interest ham negaah koni, 3 million tahsil kardeh, behtar az 3 million afghan e uneducated hast ke majbour be crime beshand.  Agha jan, khodet ra eslaah kon azizam. Gharn e 21 hast vaallaa ...



ResurgentIran said:


> So this is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @2800 @raptor22 @Ostad @JEskandari @Daneshmand @The SiLent crY @Falcon29 @New @scythian500 @rahi2357


lol, I thought that you are going to post a photo of an ostrich baby and his doust dokhtar 



kollang said:


> Dustan man ye soal daram.age kasi midunes javab bede:
> 
> Aya to falate markaziye Iran mantagheye vasi'ee vojud dare ke ertefa'esh az sathe ab haye azad kamtar bashe?vagti in khabaro khundam in soal be zehnam resid
> 
> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/501882/اهمیت-طرح-انتقال-آب-خلیج-فارس-به-مناطق-مرکزی


Na, avrage 900 meter az sath a aab e aazad baalaatar hast, va min 300-400 meter ke tou kavir e lut hast. But, just double chek it by yourself. That's what I remember.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Rukarl said:


> lol at all those wannabe Arabs here, discussing with you is a lost cause. Go worship some dead Arabs and continue on raping and killing Iranians who demand freedom.



شما ادولف هیتلر را رو سفید کردید
نژاد پرست تو این کشور جایی نداره و در دنیا منفور است 

بیشتر از این ابروی خودتان را نبرید

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

Be ghole yavar for fools:






ResurgentIran said:


> So this is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @2800 @raptor22 @Ostad @JEskandari @Daneshmand @The SiLent crY @Falcon29 @New @scythian500 @rahi2357



Az hamun bacheghit khosh tip budi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

ResurgentIran said:


> So this is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @2800 @raptor22 @Ostad @JEskandari @Daneshmand @The SiLent crY @Falcon29 @New @scythian500 @rahi2357










Ostad said:


> at least this country has a republic before her name not a family name...
> ina ro ham be listet ezafeh kon.
> komak be saddam dar hamleh be iran...
> komak be ijad Taliban va be lajan keshidaneh afgnistan
> komak be ijad al qaedeh naboud kardaneh yemen va keshvar hayeh afrigayi+ 9/11
> komak be ijad IS
> .
> .
> .
> shoma mikhay mogayeseh bokoni boro ba Germany, US, ... moghayeseh bokun na ba ye mosh Naft khor.



مگه نمی دونی عربستان از مجاهدین خلق حمایت مالی می کنه ؟

همین نوری زاده ... شده خایه مال عربستان ... پوله دیگه

یکی نیست به این یارو بگه توی احمق فکر کردی عربستان جده هست !؟

تو عربستان جاهایی هست که هنوز شتر وسیله ی نقلیه ی اصلی هست

اگر خبر نداره بفرستیمش از نزدیک مشاهده کنه

حالا دیدی یه تجاوزی هم بهش کردن دل ما خنک شد

طرف از لحاظ شعور نظامی و سیاسی اندازه ی بز هم نیست میاد بحث می کنه

هنوز تا یه چیزی میشه میگن کره شمالی فلان

ولی یکی نیست بگه آخه






تو اصلا از چی خبر داری

این مال کره شمالیه !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

SOHEIL said:


> مگه نمی دونی عربستان از مجاهدین خلق حمایت مالی می کنه ؟
> 
> همین نوری زاده ... شده خایه مال عربستان ... پوله دیگه
> 
> یکی نیست به این یارو بگه توی احمق فکر کردی عربستان جده هست !؟
> 
> تو عربستان جاهایی هست که هنوز شتر وسیله ی نقلیه ی اصلی هست
> 
> اگر خبر نداره بفرستیمش از نزدیک مشاهده کنه
> 
> حالا دیدی یه تجاوزی هم بهش کردن دل ما خنک شد
> 
> طرف از لحاظ شعور نظامی و سیاسی اندازه ی بز هم نیست میاد بحث می کنه
> 
> هنوز تا یه چیزی میشه میگن کره شمالی فلان
> 
> ولی یکی نیست بگه آخه
> 
> View attachment 223295
> 
> 
> تو اصلا از چی خبر داری
> 
> این مال کره شمالیه !؟
> 
> View attachment 223297
> 
> 
> View attachment 223299
> 
> 
> View attachment 223300
> 
> 
> View attachment 223301
> 
> 
> View attachment 223302
> 
> 
> View attachment 223303


وضعیت قرمز سهیل جوش آورده تا اطلاع ثانوی به پناهگاه بروید.

در ضمن سهیل آخه این حرفهای بنده خدا را جدی نگیر تو که میدونی چقدر روی این بنده خداها کار میکنند بخیالت برای چی این گروه را هیچ کس قبول نداره . تمام اعضای اون یک چند سال سم زدایی لازم دارند .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> نژاد پرست تو این کشور جایی نداره و در دنیا منفور است


nezhad parast ru bayad mesle sag bahash raftar kard . na mesle adam . 

@Ostad jan , motmaeni een agha hamoon @New nist ?  age shoma begi nist man ghabul daram , vali be khoda kamelan mashkooke 



ResurgentIran said:


> So this is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @2800 @raptor22 @Ostad @JEskandari @Daneshmand @The SiLent crY @Falcon29 @New @scythian500 @rahi2357


 

moosh bokhore bachegito 

man bache mikhaaaaaaam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> nezhad parast ru bayad mesle sag bahash raftar kard . na mesle adam .
> 
> @Ostad jan , motmaeni een agha hamoon @New nist ?  age shoma begi nist man ghabul daram , vali be khoda kamelan mashkooke


mamnoun. areh man 100 darsad migam @New nist. shayad account dovom man basheh vali male new nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> mamnoun. areh man 100 darsad migam @New nist. shayad account dovom man basheh vali male new nist.


ok . chashm , man dige karish nadaram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ok . chashm , man dige karish nadaram


dastet dard nakoneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Rukarl said:


> I praise their modernization of their country. I praise their good relations with the outside world.
> 
> Toilet republic of Iran has nothing to be proud of. Just few old north korean missiles which has no relevance at all nowadays.
> 
> Go beg the Americans to get some sanctions lifted





اشک به چشام سرازیر شد اصن، چقدر مظلوم اخه؟

دوستان خون اریایی تو رگ هاتون نیست اگر شیر نکنید این پست رو.


-------------------------------------------------

این جفنگیات رو تحویل امسال اهورا و هخا و کوروش ایرانی های توی لس انجلس بدید، اونا بهتر درک میکنن.​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> مگه نمی دونی عربستان از مجاهدین خلق حمایت مالی می کنه ؟
> 
> همین نوری زاده ... شده خایه مال عربستان ... پوله دیگه
> 
> یکی نیست به این یارو بگه توی احمق فکر کردی عربستان جده هست !؟
> 
> تو عربستان جاهایی هست که هنوز شتر وسیله ی نقلیه ی اصلی هست
> 
> اگر خبر نداره بفرستیمش از نزدیک مشاهده کنه
> 
> حالا دیدی یه تجاوزی هم بهش کردن دل ما خنک شد
> 
> طرف از لحاظ شعور نظامی و سیاسی اندازه ی بز هم نیست میاد بحث می کنه
> 
> هنوز تا یه چیزی میشه میگن کره شمالی فلان
> 
> ولی یکی نیست بگه آخه
> 
> View attachment 223295
> 
> 
> تو اصلا از چی خبر داری
> 
> این مال کره شمالیه !؟
> 
> View attachment 223297
> 
> 
> View attachment 223299
> 
> 
> View attachment 223300
> 
> 
> View attachment 223301
> 
> 
> View attachment 223302
> 
> 
> View attachment 223303


keshvar ro mikhan bukonan shahan shahi, olgo ham ke arabestaneh... che shavad. khude improvement eh

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> *دوستان خون اریایی تو رگ هاتون نیست اگر شیر نکنید این پست رو.*​




The funny point for me is that this ultra-racist guy, whom their type does not normally even consider Arabs and Turks as human beings, is praising KSA(Sousmaar khors as they say) to piss you guys off 
I wonder if such act does not blur his Aryan soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Aryan


Nah bro .

we cannot have enough of these "All Ayrians" 

i mean dude , come on 

welcome to the year 2015 , you racist douche

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> The funny point for me is that this ultra-racist guy, whom their type does not normally even consider Arabs and Turks as human beings, is praising KSA(Sousmaar khors as they say) to piss you guys off
> I wonder if such act does not blur his Aryan soul.




tuie ye poste dg gofte bud az hamleie keshvaraie gcc be Iran hemaiat mikone! fek kon hamino kam darim, keshvaraie mesle ksa ya qatar ke sympbole hoghughe bashar va democracy hastan bekhan bian maro azad konan. 

bazi vaghta fek mikonam, gharar nist ma be har kaso nakesi tuie internet javab bedim, so many messed up people out there. Just too stupid to digest.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> WTF is simaye azadi ?
> 
> @Daneshmand , baradar ye account kik besaz digar



Basheh. Alan vaghtesho nadaram, vali farda pas farda anjam misheh. 

Vita brevis, ars longa, occasio praeceps, experimentum periculosum, iudicium difficile. As had been properly said by grand father of our profession.



Ostad said:


> na ba ye mosh Naft khor.



naftkhor!!! 

Kheili khandidam.

Albateh ma khodemonam "naftkhor" hastima vali hade-aghal onghadram na keh bazia digeh behesh e'tiad daran.



haman10 said:


>



Doctor injoor aksa ro nazar, inja hameh mese ma ghasab nistan. Khob nist. Ehh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Doctor injoor aksa ro nazar, inja hameh mese ma ghasab nistan. Khob nist. Ehh.




Aghaye docotor pedare ma ru dar avordan  har rooz saat 6 bidar misham zood beresam bimarestan "progressive note" vase 8 ta az bimara bezaram 

hamal nadaran , be jaash az extern ha estefade mikonan  

 

daghighan roozi 10 saat bimarestanam  az 8 ta 12 , morning darim ba round . 

baadesh ham kelas theory ta 4 . baad az ounam shift  

FOOOOOK this life

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Rukarl said:


> I praise their modernization of their country.



What "modernization"? Do you know even what modernity is? Do have any concept of social development of humanity?

Dude, you be careful. You are becoming mentally deranged. I suggest you go and read the entire philosophical works from the time of Plato to now. On top of that read the history of Europe from the time of Roman empire to now. Then read the entire history of science and philosophy. After these, contemplate. This is your cure. Otherwise you will be no different than the mass of ignorant people in the world. Whether they be in Libya or in Saudi Arabia or in Mexico.

The most dangerous form of ignorance is oozing from you. The kind of ignorance that BELIEVES, it knows it all. Nothing is more dangerous than this ignorance because it produces hate.



haman10 said:


> Aghaye docotor pedare ma ru dar avordan  har rooz saat 6 bidar misham zood beresam bimarestan "progressive note" vase 8 ta az bimara bezaram
> 
> hamal nadaran , be jaash az extern ha estefade mikonan
> 
> 
> 
> daghighan roozi 10 saat bimarestanam  az 8 ta 12 , morning darim ba round .
> 
> baadesh ham kelas theory ta 4 . baad az ounam shift
> 
> FOOOOOK this life



Keep learning and contemplating about what you are learning. That should be your aim. With military precision and persistent style. You might have to give up lots of things in this cause, sometimes even personal life and pleasure but except one: your compassion, morality and ethics.

These small problems shall pass. Only to be replaced by bigger ones if you choose to be a real doctor. So be prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

Daneshmand said:


> naftkhor!!!
> 
> Kheili khandidam.
> 
> Albateh ma khodemonam "naftkhor" hastima vali hade-aghal onghadram na keh bazia digeh behesh e'tiad daran.
> .


naft ma ham eykash zodtar tamom besheh rahat shim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

soheil's response


----------



## SOHEIL

Me

Reactions: Like Like:
 8


----------



## Daneshmand

Ostad said:


> naft ma ham eykash zodtar tamom besheh rahat shim.



Elahi amen. Elahi amen. Elahi amen.

Ta vaghti keh in naft hast, maghza ta'ateel khahand bood. Badtarin chizi keh mitoneh baraye yeh mellat etefagh biofteh ineh keh alateh dasteh mellateh digei besheh. Dovomin badtarin chizi keh mitoneh baraye yeh mellat etefagh biofteh ineh keh beh rent adat koneh: Economic rent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

SOHEIL said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223383


hamshahri e reza zade hasti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

jammersat said:


> hamshahri e reza zade hasti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223383



Dastat mesleh popeye hastan! 

Onvaghtam chomagh dastet boodeh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> tuie ye poste dg gofte bud az hamleie keshvaraie gcc be Iran hemaiat mikone! fek kon hamino kam darim, keshvaraie mesle ksa ya qatar ke sympbole hoghughe bashar va democracy hastan bekhan bian maro azad konan.
> 
> bazi vaghta fek mikonam, gharar nist ma be har kaso nakesi tuie internet javab bedim, so many messed up people out there. Just too stupid to digest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

ResurgentIran said:


> So this is me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @2800 @raptor22 @Ostad @JEskandari @Daneshmand @The SiLent crY @Falcon29 @New @scythian500 @rahi2357



Mesleh inkeh kheili khejalati boodi. Yekam ham dokhtaroneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Daneshmand said:


> Dastat mesleh popeye hastan!
> 
> Onvaghtam chomagh dastet boodeh?



من وقتی به دنیا اومدم 4 کیلو بودم

شوخی که نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223383


ey jaaan 

khepel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

SOHEIL said:


> من وقتی به دنیا اومدم 4 کیلو بودم
> 
> شوخی که نیست



Mashalla. Vali to pezeshki har vaght keh nini e kheili topol donya miad, dor az jan, ma belafaseleh mamano work up mikonin baraye Diabetes. Baz ham dor az jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> The funny point for me is that this ultra-racist guy, whom their type does not normally even consider Arabs and Turks as human beings, is praising KSA(Sousmaar khors as they say) to piss you guys off
> I wonder if such act does not blur his Aryan soul.


migam in siasate ignore ajab tasiri dasht ha...jeddi arz mikonam.... inhayee ke ignore kardi hey talash mikonan shoma va man ro bekeshan be chaykhanashoon ta oonja betoone az mosahebate ba shoma lezzat bebare!! vali khodayeesh ignore javab mide... man migam harki raft ghati baghaliia ma ham ignore ta,arofesh konim...mitarkan az inke bazishoon nemidim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> khepel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Israeli rastafarian unit :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

scythian500 said:


> migam in siasate ignore ajab tasiri dasht ha...jeddi arz mikonam.... inhayee ke ignore kardi hey talash mikonan shoma va man ro bekeshan be chaykhanashoon ta oonja betoone az mosahebate ba shoma lezzat bebare!! vali khodayeesh ignore javab mide... man migam harki raft ghati baghaliia ma ham ignore ta,arofesh konim...mitarkan az inke bazishoon nemidim



من همیشه ایده های خوبی میدم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jammersat said:


> Israeli rastafarian unit :


bitch please ! learn how to hold a weapon first .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> tuie ye poste dg gofte bud az hamleie keshvaraie gcc be Iran hemaiat mikone! fek kon hamino kam darim, keshvaraie mesle ksa ya qatar ke sympbole hoghughe bashar va democracy hastan bekhan bian maro azad konan.
> 
> bazi vaghta fek mikonam, gharar nist ma be har kaso nakesi tuie internet javab bedim, so many messed up people out there. Just too stupid to digest.


mage fek kardi nadarim azina... noori zade va yek bebakhshid goosaleye be tamam ma,anaye dige be name hashemian dar Istanbul har rouz miad dar al arabiye va bar zede harchi irani hast nazare karshenasi midan...mesle inke 2 rooz pish gofte bood... ke khamenie pooldar tarin marde donyast va 93 millard dollar pool dare ke age az rahbari kenar bere hanooz male khodeshe!!! baraye mesal ham nafte Iran ro gofte bood male shakhsie khamenyee hesab miad dar ghanoon.... va rahbare jadid ke biad bayad az avval baraye khodesh pas andaz kone!! fek kon ba kia tarafim ke bekhatere dollare saudi hazeran bar zedde keshvar va mardomeshoon che harfayee ro baraye khoshayande biaban gardhaye dictator bezanan!! jaleb injast mahale kar va zendegi in 2 ta ro hame midoonan kojast va hazf kardaneshoon ham kari nadare...amma Iran khodayeesh inaro pashm ham hesab nemikone... midoone mardome aghel beheshoon mikhandan va arab haro gomrah tar mikonan raje be Iran... mesle saudi ha ke ba,ad az bombarane pa berehne ha dar yemen rasmal elam mikardan dar TV ke ma kheili ghavi hastim va bayad mostaghiman va be tanhayee Iran ro bezanim.... fek kon!! ina karshenasane oonha hastand!!



SOHEIL said:


> من همیشه ایده های خوبی میدم


bale sad albateh... kare shoma doroste agha soheil

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

jammersat said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

haman10 said:


> bitch please ! learn how to hold a weapon first .



it's too short to hold properly bitch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

jammersat said:


> bitch


you do realize i was not actually talking to you when i said "bitch please" ?

no need to get personal  khoda cheghad kheng ziad peyda mishe 

now eat this :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

haman10 said:


> you do realize i was not actually talking to you when i said "bitch please" ?
> 
> no need to get personal  khoda cheghad kheng ziad peyda mishe
> 
> now eat this :



no , my english is far from perfect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> migam in siasate ignore ajab tasiri dasht ha...jeddi arz mikonam.... inhayee ke ignore kardi hey talash mikonan shoma va man ro bekeshan be chaykhanashoon ta oonja betoone az mosahebate ba shoma lezzat bebare!! vali khodayeesh ignore javab mide... man migam harki raft ghati baghaliia ma ham ignore ta,arofesh konim...mitarkan az inke bazishoon nemidim



Are aziz, man inha va cultureshoun ra khoub mishnaasam. In ignore kardan, az 1000 ta fohsh e naamousi bish tar beheshoun feshaar miyaareh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Berid kenar bad biyad

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Berid kenar bad biyad
> View attachment 223400


khkh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> Berid kenar bad biyad
> View attachment 223400



Prince in a republic. What a life!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

dustan esme chill thread ro avaz bokonim? chi pishnahad midid?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

I suggest, "PDF's Iranian community"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> dustan esme chill thread ro avaz bokonim? chi pishnahad midid?


turkish troll thread :FoOk:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Rukarl said:


> Sepas gozaram.
> 
> Btw, do you think that is a good news considering the fact that thousands of Iranian kids cant go to school in their own country ?
> 
> Ma hamishe yek keshvare bigane parast boodim va hastim. Motasefam.


I've always said that they should either all be kicked out, or given full rights, even citizenship after a certain time. Either treat them like human beings, or don't let them in. So IMO this is good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> dustan esme chill thread ro avaz bokonim? chi pishnahad midid?



1. Allaafaan 
2. Ghahveh khouneh
3. Park e Shahr 
4. Boxing Ring

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


>


DO NOT POST GRAPHIC/BLOODY/DEAD pictures or videos. Will result in an immediate ban. Write your reply... 

Bad Haman 

#23561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A bunch if yoing guys talkin abt babies. ? 

That's some serious sh%t !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> 1. Allaafaan
> 2. Ghahveh khouneh
> 3. Park e Shahr
> 4. Boxing Ring


Mavarede 1 va 4 kheyli ghashang bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> dustan esme chill thread ro avaz bokonim? chi pishnahad midid?


Be nazare man "Tea house" ghashange.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ostad said:


> keshvar ro mikhan bukonan shahan shahi, olgo ham ke arabestaneh... che shavad. khude improvement eh


از بین آنهمه پیامبر چرا آخه حضرت جرجیس نمیشود یک الگوی دیگه پیدا بشه 
میدونی من به یک جور پادشاهی ها بدجور آلرژی دارم.



haman10 said:


> Aghaye docotor pedare ma ru dar avordan  har rooz saat 6 bidar misham zood beresam bimarestan "progressive note" vase 8 ta az bimara bezaram
> 
> hamal nadaran , be jaash az extern ha estefade mikonan
> 
> 
> 
> daghighan roozi 10 saat bimarestanam  az 8 ta 12 , morning darim ba round .
> 
> baadesh ham kelas theory ta 4 . baad az ounam shift
> 
> FOOOOOK this


That's nothing now let think what you have done if you could not understand the language of half of your patients. 
That was my case nearly all the patient above 60 could not speak persian and I could not speak turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Agha badjur in siyasate ignore ma javab dade.bad bakhta daran jezghale mishan.sad afarin be dustan.

@Serpentine chale meydun, khube ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Agha badjur in siyasate ignore ma javab dade.bad bakhta daran jezghale mishan.sad afarin be dustan.
> 
> @Serpentine chale meydun, khube ?


Yep. Good strategy indeed

Continuation of this will lead to good results

BTW, i agree with chale meydoon and alaafan's corner for the name

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> Agha badjur in siyasate ignore ma javab dade.bad bakhta daran jezghale mishan.sad afarin be dustan.





haman10 said:


> Yep. Good strategy indeed
> 
> Continuation of this will lead to good results
> 
> BTW, i agree with chale meydoon and alaafan's corner for the name



I told you guys. These attention whores just need to be ignored. Funny point is that if you check my recent posts, you would see them always quoting me or mentioning me and writing long rants that I don't even bother to read them and it makes them more angry, and burns them inside  They are basically like a horde of angry baboons  
That's good!!! Let them burn more and become more miserable

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> ok . chashm , man dige karish nadaram


Meyci azizam, lotf kardi, alan ashk tooye cheshmam jam shode, vaghean lotf kardi, in bozorgiye shomast.
bazam mamnoonam.


Ostad said:


> mamnoun. areh man 100 darsad migam @New nist. shayad account dovom man basheh vali male new nist.


Ostad jan, khoda kheyret bede agha, lotf kardi vali in haman ye chizi tooye maye haye P5+1 hast, in mozoe nabashe farda ye mozoee digaro dastaviz mikone baraye hajmeye bishtar, mozoee hastee nabashe, hoghooghe basharo bahane mikone.
vali be har hal shoma lotf kardi dadash, ishalla az javoonit kheyr bebini.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


>


Khkhkh dustan lotfan javabe balayi ro nadid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

My favorite car :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

SOHEIL said:


> My favorite car :
> 
> View attachment 223475
> 
> View attachment 223476



Had Iran continued its moderate political line and not have that catastrophic revolution, you could have easily gotten these cars and much more. Iran's oil production can reach up to 5 million barrels a day (not to mention its huge natural gas reserves which matches Russia and Qatar's reserves). The prosperity, stability, and well-being of that could have healed so much of everybody's pain. To everybody's misery however, the akhoonds took their wisdom from an old man who simply didn't know much about politics, nor economics.

Wasn't he the one that notoriously said "Economics is for donkeys"? So what happens afterwards was a general ban of contraceptives which doubled Iran's population from 35 million in 1979 to nearly 70 million before the Mullahs repealing the contraceptives' ban, and changing their mind all together by opening condoms factory!! The revenues of oil diminished, the akhoonds decided to prolong the war with Iraq, fight useless external conflicts with the rest of the world, and feed their people with a spoon full of propaganda.

That's where we are now.


----------



## Ostad

New said:


> Meyci azizam, lotf kardi, alan ashk tooye cheshmam jam shode, vaghean lotf kardi, in bozorgiye shomast.
> bazam mamnoonam.
> 
> Ostad jan, khoda kheyret bede agha, lotf kardi vali in haman ye chizi tooye maye haye P5+1 hast, in mozoe nabashe farda ye mozoee digaro dastaviz mikone baraye hajmeye bishtar, mozoee hastee nabashe, hoghooghe basharo bahane mikone.
> vali be har hal shoma lotf kardi dadash, ishalla az javoonit kheyr bebini.


chi begam new jan, shoma lotf dari.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

@rmi5
@haman10
@kollang

In Full Moon ham baraye ignore besyar monaseb hast !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

rahi2357 said:


> @SOHEIL
> velesh kon oon ro . javabayi ke midi hamoon chizi hast ke oon mikhad . alan chand roozo sag mahal shode to avalini ke javabesho midi .



ignore !?

من چرا خبر ندارم؟

یکی لیست ایگنور رو به من بده

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> velesh kon oon ro . javabayi ke midi hamoon chizi hast ke oon mikhad . alan chand roozo sag mahal shode to avalini ke javabesho midi .


Akh bebakhshid rahi jan tooye post bala ghasde jesarat be shoma ro nadashtama, mahze khande goftam, nemidoonestam shoma ham peygiri mikoni majara ro, age nazaret ine ke bade, pakesh konam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5
> @haman10
> @kollang
> 
> In Full Moon ham baraye ignore besyar monaseb hast !


Dadashe man chera be un yaru turke to threadi ke doros karde(nemikham mostaghim eshare konam) javab midi?bebin be yeki az ina javab bedi hamashun mirizan ru saret.hich ki dige ham be ina javan nemide.faghat to javan midi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

*OK*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Ignore shod

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> salam dadash shoma saheb ekhtiari . vali dar kol " ghasde jesarat " chize khoobi nist  hala be man nabashe be yeki dige..
> arzam be hozooret ke hamon bahse tekrariye qaher too ye threade dige bood. khodet nazare mano darbarash midoni vali dige halam be ham mikhore az jangaye maskhareyi ke saresh too in forum raah mindazan .


Shoma amr befarmaeed, kolle postaye momken ro delete khaham kard, aziz.
shoma faghat esm bede ignore tahvil begir. 

The disputed post got deleted.



rahi2357 said:


> *ghasde jesarat* " chize khoobi nist


Age be "*ghasde ghorbat*" bashe chi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Shoma amr befarmaeed, kolle postaye momken ro delete khaham kard, aziz.
> shoma faghat esm bede ignore tahvil begir.
> 
> The disputed post got deleted.



choob kari mifarmayid new jan . bande jesarat nemikonam bara ahadi bekhaam tayin taklif konam che berese be inke shoma baashi . man key goftam delete ?  be har haal mamnoon sharmande kardi .



New said:


> Age be "*ghasde ghorbat*" bashe chi?


Mostahab ast Laaken tori nabashad ke hadaf vasile ra tojih konad .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> Had Iran continued its moderate political line and not have that catastrophic revolution, you could have easily gotten these cars and much more. Iran's oil production can reach up to 5 million barrels a day (not to mention its huge natural gas reserves which matches Russia and Qatar's reserves). The prosperity, stability, and well-being of that could have healed so much of everybody's pain. To everybody's misery however, the akhoonds took their wisdom from an old man who simply didn't know much about politics, nor economics.
> 
> Wasn't he the one that notoriously said "Economics is for donkeys"? So what happens afterwards was a general ban of contraceptives which doubled Iran's population from 35 million in 1979 to nearly 70 million before the Mullahs repealing the contraceptives' ban, and changing their mind all together by opening condoms factory!! The revenues of oil diminished, the akhoonds decided to prolong the war with Iraq, fight useless external conflicts with the rest of the world, and feed their people with a spoon full of propaganda.
> 
> That's where we are now.





Dustan man az mogheyi ke in thread ro zadam in kunesh dare misuze.

Iran’s car production rises 41% in one month

In ablah ro ham be igrone list ezafe konin. We should not waste our time for camel's piss drinkers.
Btw this thread got deleted in free PDF !
 
Nearly half Saudi women are beaten at home - Emirates 24|7



Abii said:


>


Ina bullshit bar aede Iran hast, man alan hidude 4 mahe tu tehran morality police ro nadidam !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5
> @haman10
> @kollang
> 
> In Full Moon ham baraye ignore besyar monaseb hast !


laazem nist. jenaab e aali, hamoun haayi ke ghablan tou list boudan ra ignore kon, aadam e ezaafi pish kesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

Putting people in an ignore list is quite a childish thing to do. why?can you not deal with them? It's like when a child is scared so they cover their eyes thinking just because they can't see then there is no danger  Putting these people in your ignore list will not stop them commenting but just means you will allow them to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

The Last of us said:


> why?can you not deal with them?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

wtf is a "pre warning"?  I have been given a warning and a pre warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

The Last of us said:


> Putting people in an ignore list is quite a childish thing to do. why?can you not deal with them? It's like when a child is scared so they cover their eyes thinking just because they can't see then there is no danger  Putting these people in your ignore list will not stop them commenting but just means you will allow them to do that.



Well, it has worked. The point is that why should we care or waste our time to respond to some baboons from a cave in nowhere? This forum itself does not worth it either(Just check its ranking in Alexa, its about 21k  ), and the only good point about it, is its template.
The point is that in any decent forum, there are serious bans on trolls activities, but for this forum, more traffic meaning more income for the owner, which is the most important point. So, this forum has a known unwritten policy to allow trolls, terrorist sympathizers, ... to roam freely. Why? because more idiot trolls insulting, trolling, ... other members, means more fights, and more replies; hence, more views and more income for the owner. Of course, the baboons non-existing brain, does not understand what I wrote in this post, but we understand it; hence we don't care about these childish stuff.
BTW, dealing with someone is for the case that they are human beings in your almost equal position, education, ... but I can barely even consider these baboons as human beings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@rahi2357 

Dadash shoma Kik messenger nadari biai to group?  jat khalie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Very interested to see baby @Abii photos

...........
@2800 nice photos!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Very interested to see baby @Abii photos
> !


They're with nane baba 1700 kms away lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> laazem nist. jenaab e aali, hamoun haayi ke ghablan tou list boudan ra ignore kon, aadam e ezaafi pish kesh.



ایگنور هستند ... چرا می زنی جیگر


----------



## Abii

2800 said:


> Ina bullshit bar aede Iran hast, man alan hidude 4 mahe tu tehran morality police ro nadidam !


Gooz for you.


----------



## scythian500

SOHEIL said:


> @rmi5
> @haman10
> @kollang
> 
> In Full Moon ham baraye ignore besyar monaseb hast !


Man in type ensanhaye biabani dar arabia ro khoob mishnasam...yani be rahat mitooni tafavote IDEAL ha va Mentality arabha ro bebini.... hamashoon haminan... shekam por... 4 ta zan... 20 ta bache va aminate kafi baraye gher ghereye quran maxinum darajeye khoshbakhti inhast...ham az nazare shakhsi va ham melli.... hatta agar bekhateresh ta kamar kham shan jolo mellathaye ghaleb va ghavi va ebraze nokari ro khoshbakhti bedoonan va movafaghiyat!

Fekr kon yani yeki bege shoma gar mesle ma raftar mikardid va enghelab nemikardid mitoonestid NAFT bfrooshid ziad va machine haye khareji savar shim!!! yani inha be in Iran’s car production rises 41% in one month | Page 3 migan LOSER va be kharide ferrari ba poole nafte mardom migan Success!!!

Yani in badbakht fekr mikone ma doost darim mesle oonha beshim ke miad mige agar adam boodid va enghelab nemikardid mesle ma TOP mishodid!!! Fekro darid? In aslan too kateshoon nemire ke dar in their dreams bebinan ye roozi khodeshoon bashand ke FERRARI sader konan va poolesho be jib bezanan.... khodayeesh az mellati ke hanooz RASMAN doreh ham az ye siniye bozorg pore ghaza oonam ba DAST ghaza mikhoran dar Duabi Int Airport joloye hameye kharejiha che entezari darid?

man bachegiam esmam CESS boode...pas behtare be intor brainless haye nokar sefat goft... SUCCESS!!!

Agha @Serpentine

Moshkele name konoonie Iranian Chill Thread chie? be nazare man kheili ba mosamma va ghashange albateh bedoone trollhaye tork va arabi ke fekr mikonan vaghti migan Iranian Chill manzooresh oonha ham hast!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Abii said:


> Gooz for you.


Jafang nagu.


kollang said:


> Very interested to see baby @Abii photos
> 
> ...........
> @2800 nice photos!


Thank you bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 kik bede. Hamin hala

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> @rahi2357 kik bede. Hamin hala


Haman shoma axe bechegito gozashti ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

va bachegi haye man...







Sanjagh ghoflio darin khodayeesh!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Haman shoma axe bechegito gozashti ?


Azizam man aks bachegim haale ie az noor doreshe khoob nayoftadam 

Rip ahmadinejad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

va konoon:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Daneshmand said:


> Mesleh inkeh kheili khejalati boodi. *Yekam ham dokhtaroneh. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

This is BS . even qom has NOPO unit . no such unit in 3 provinces of kordestan , kermanshah , ilam .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> kordestan , kermanshah , ilam



Well, because a Kurd with a gun is a NOPO unit himself, no need for all these gherti bazia in Kurdistan region. 

Mostly Iranian Kurds of course, those jigools in Iraqi Kurdistan are only Kurds by name. 

------------------------------------

begu mashala

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine 
Sepi gel ke laghat nakardam la aghal inja ye javabi bede.

IRAN | Page 14


----------



## Serpentine

scythian500 said:


> Moshkele name konoonie Iranian Chill Thread chie? be nazare man kheili ba mosamma va ghashange albateh bedoone trollhaye tork va arabi ke fekr mikonan vaghti migan Iranian Chill manzooresh oonha ham hast!!



Shaiadam hagh ba shomast, haminjuri bezarimesh behtare.



2800 said:


> @Serpentine
> Sepi gel ke laghat nakardam la aghal inja ye javabi bede.
> 
> IRAN | Page 14



Anajm shod, sry yadam rafte bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Shaiadam hagh ba shomast, haminjuri bezarimesh behtare.
> 
> 
> 
> Anajm shod, sry yadam rafte bud.


Thank you bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Well, because a Kurd with a gun is a NOPO unit himself, no need for all these gherti bazia in Kurdistan region.


lol . dahanet servis kheyli khandidam 

na jedan kheyli joke . police inja hamashoon shekam gonde va baghali khoran , qom "Nirooye vizhe paad vahshat" dare 

shoma dar jaryan nisti , hamin chand saal pish mikhastan 3 nafar saregh bank ru begiran , shabane hamle kardan khoonashoon ba RPG va narenjak va toop O tank . 

akharesham yek shahid dadan 

vaghean joke be nazaram . oun amaliat az faje'e bar tarin amaliat haye tarikh nirooye entezami shod . 

RIP by the way . the guy was a good person (as i've heard) . they say he was very brave

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Justi bieber : *I hate Suadi girls*






+18 image ...

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> Next 2 years ... maybe more





yavar said:


> Ghaher 313 project is fighter air craft which we saw first design and mockup which means nothing and it will go true many phases changes and design changes which we hope we can finales the project in next .......... and once it is fully finished it will be showed and then we will be dealing with none sense .time will tell and history will judge it



behtare in bahs haminja beyn khodemon bashe

dostan che dalili darid ke neshon bede ghaher ye fighter aircraft ast va na yek bomb afkan ?
che dadalili darid ke neshon mide ghaher mitone BVR dashte bashe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

haman10 said:


> lol . dahanet servis kheyli khandidam
> 
> na jedan kheyli joke . police inja hamashoon shekam gonde va baghali khoran , qom "Nirooye vizhe paad vahshat" dare
> 
> shoma dar jaryan nisti , hamin chand saal pish mikhastan 3 nafar saregh bank ru begiran , shabane hamle kardan khoonashoon ba RPG va narenjak va toop O tank .
> 
> akharesham yek shahid dadan
> 
> vaghean joke be nazaram . oun amaliat az faje'e bar tarin amaliat haye tarikh nirooye entezami shod .
> 
> RIP by the way . the guy was a good person (as i've heard) . they say he was very brave


ini ke shoma migi baraye barkhi az nirooye entezami ha va be tore kolli PASGAH ha doroste amma niroohaye vizhe nemitoone chon nirohayee ke varede amal mishan ye alame shart dare ke betoonan ozvesh bashan... amadegi jesmani avvalin sharte... zemnan man ye bar dar shomal ba cheshme khodam shahede hamle be ye khooneye villayee boodam hala nemidoonam jormeshoon chi bood... khodayeesh kamelan herfeyee va kheili saree boodan... ye baram to Mashhad didam inaro too khiaboon.... khodayeesh tarsnakan... hamashoon balaye 190 ghad daran va dastekam 100 killo vazn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> ini ke shoma migi baraye barkhi az nirooye entezami ha va be tore kolli PASGAH ha doroste amma niroohaye vizhe nemitoone chon nirohayee ke varede amal mishan ye alame shart dare ke betoonan ozvesh bashan... amadegi jesmani avvalin sharte... zemnan man ye bar dar shomal ba cheshme khodam shahede hamle be ye khooneye villayee boodam hala nemidoonam jormeshoon chi bood... khodayeesh kamelan herfeyee va kheili saree boodan... ye baram to Mashhad didam inaro too khiaboon.... khodayeesh tarsnakan... hamashoon balaye 190 ghad daran va dastekam 100 killo vazn


adam varzideh inja ziad hast 

nayoomadi ke bebini . tashrif biar ye negah be bashgah ha bendaz . chizi ke ziade adam ba ghad 180-190 ba badan varzide 

az nazar amadegi jesmani az qom aghab tar nistim hadeaghal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> behtare in bahs haminja beyn khodemon bashe
> 
> dostan che dalili darid ke neshon bede ghaher ye fighter aircraft ast va na yek bomb afkan ?
> che dadalili darid ke neshon mide ghaher mitone BVR dashte bashe?



فکور 90

دو عدد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

*@Iranians*

Hey maa mikhaym qaher ro faramosh konim vali mage mizaaran .  .*Meanwhile* ...






Ye negAhi be in akse borhan bendAzid o tavAnAyish ro dar nazar begirid .

avalan borhan ye motore j 85 gharAr bod dashte bashe .

Hala chera ino migam ? az thrustesh ke dar poster neveshte 15 KN

hala bara borhan takhmin e payload neveshte : faghat 1200 kg ( yani rasman be hich dardi nemikhore . hata 2 ta bombe 2000 pound nemitoune haml kone ) .

Max speed borhan 650 km/h hast faghat


va ama qaher ...

engine :

Andazeyi ke baraye motore qaher dar nazar gerefte shode faghat baraye hamoon motore kochike j 85 (motore f-5 ) monaseb hast .baghiye motorhaayi ke Iran dar ekhtiar daare diameter e bozorgtari darand . Lotfan nagid qaher e asli bozorgtar az mock up hast ke khandam migire. mage saakhte mock upe 1:1 cheghad sakhte ke kuchiktar besaazan ?

Speed :

ba tavajoh be moshakhasaate borhan rooye oon poster va moghayesash ba qaher mishe be in natije resid ke qaher bekhaatere tarahiyi ke daare va vojoode baalhaaye zakhim va aerodynamic e be estelaah stealth , sangintar khahad bood dar natije speed az 650 km/h borhan ham kamtar mishe va payloadi kamtar az 1200 kg e borhan !

Ba hameye in tafasir sakhte ke tablighaati nabodane qaher ro bavar konim va hata agar 1 % amaliaati beshe aya be Hava gardi ba speede 400 km/h va payload e 900 kg mishe goft jangande aslan ? be nazare man qayeghe parande esme monasebtariye ( ba tavajoh be inke gofte shod qaher baray e ertefae past e )

man dige hich harfi nadaram .

Any comment ?

============================================================

@Serpentine @haman10
Doustan mohabat darid . chashm misazam . alan nemitonam montahaa . Just do it hami fardo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

!!کاش تمام درختهای تهران توت بود​عکس/ کاش همه درختان تهران توت بود - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> فکور 90
> 
> دو عدد



خوب من هم می گم 2 تا شهاب 3 ببندیم تنکش

ای بابا این که جواب نشد

یعنی جنگنده برتری هوایی با سرعت زیر صوت؟
فرض کنیم با این سرعت کمش بلند شد (که نمیشه)حالا چطور میخواد با 4 تا موشک و دماغه رهگیر سنگین مانور اجرا کنه؟
خوب همون صاعقه که بهتر بود , روی اون کار می کردند حداقل هم مافوق صوت و دو موتوره بود و تقریبا دو برابر قاهر سرعت و ارتفاع داشت
با عقل جور در نمیاد

اصلا ایده قاهر همون اول هم برتری هوایی نبود
هیچ کس هم چنین حرفی نزد


فکور هم برای نیرو هوایی هست و بسیار موشک سنگینی محسوب میشه اون رو برای جنگنده نیمه سنگین ارتش دارند درست می کنند
و صد البته جایگزین فینیکس اف -14

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

@rahi2357 

To be fair, who's fault was this ghaher situation? It was Iran's own fault, more specifically that moronic ahmadinejad administration. To be frank, the more ghaher is reminded , the better, because you see just how incompetent some people in Iran are today. They said ahmadinjead was an engineer  I doubt that guy even had a high school physics qualification. No person in the right mind would say the things he said when he was standing next to a clear mockup. I am not even going to repeat what he said. 

The problem I have is this. These moronic unveiling are not stopping. They repeat them every now and then, even though they're not as bad as ghaher, they're still pathetic. 

Iran is making some serious real achievements, in the missile field for example...why dilute the importance of those achievement in the eyes of the world by unveiling some retarded mockup elsewhere? 

As for Borhan, the payload is bad because it's a small plane and Iran does not have access to a decent engine for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

The Last of us said:


> @rahi2357
> 
> To be fair, who's fault was this ghaher situation? It was Iran's own fault, more specifically that moronic ahmadinejad administration. To be frank, the more ghaher is reminded , the better, because you see just how incompetent some people in Iran are today. They said ahmadinjead was an engineer  I doubt that guy even had a high school physics qualification. No person in the right mind would say the things he said when he was standing next to a clear mockup. I am not even going to repeat what he said.
> 
> The problem I have is this. These moronic unveiling are not stopping. They repeat them every now and then, even though they're not as bad as ghaher, they're still pathetic.
> 
> Iran is making some serious real achievements, in the missile field for example...why dilute the importance of those achievement in the eyes of the world by unveiling some retarded mockup elsewhere?
> 
> As for Borhan, the payload is bad because it's a small plane and Iran does not have access to a decent engine for it.



daghighan dorosteh. ta zamaani ke moshkel e engine dorost nasheh, ba J-85, chizi behtar az F-5 e upgrade shode nemisheh daasht. Iran ya baayad yek te'daad e ziyaadi engine az Russia, ya China bekhareh(masalan 500-1000 ta RD-33) ya inke haddeaghal baayad 15-20 saal ta *mass production* e yek fighter jet e dorost hesaabi(chizi behtar az saaegheh va azarakhsh) sabr kard ta yek engine e be dard bekhor develop besheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

فعلا چیزی که روشن هست اینه که در یک جنگ احتمالی همه جانبه ایران برتری هوایی رو از دست میده
به همین دلیل هست که نیروهای نظامی ایران اینقدر بر نبرد نامتقارن پافشاری می کنند

به نظر می رسه راهبرد ایران برای ساعت اولیه جنگ این هست
اول پیش بینی حمله صد درصد, با رادار پیش اخطار و حمله موشکی به دشمن قبل از رسیدن هواپیما ها

پدافند فقط مناسب حملات کوچک و جزئی است
در جنگ های بزرگ کمر پدافند شکسته میشه
چون تحرک نداره



*یه چند تا مستند وکتاب در مورد 3 روز اول جنگ اول و دوم خلیج فارس مطالعه کنید ... همه چی دستتون میاد *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

rmi5 said:


> daghighan dorosteh. ta zamaani ke moshkel e engine dorost nasheh, ba J-85, chizi behtar az F-5 e upgrade shode nemisheh daasht. Iran ya baayad yek te'daad e ziyaadi engine az Russia, ya China bekhareh(masalan 500-1000 ta RD-33) ya inke haddeaghal baayad 15-20 saal ta *mass production* e yek fighter jet e dorost hesaabi(chizi behtar az saaegheh va azarakhsh) sabr kard ta yek engine e be dard bekhor develop besheh.



I have no idea why this engine development is taking so long? I understand the difficulties in developing a jet engine but Iran is not backward in science. Iran cannot be that far behind in metallurgy. The Russians made the Rd-33 about 40 years ago. wtf is this?

At this rate, by the time Iran is ready to start mass producing a decent jet, the world would either be moved on to UCAV's or 6th gen + would already be here.

I had said for a long time there are two major fields Iran should invest heavily in. One is electronics (microprocessors etc) and the other engines development and its related components, i.e metallurgy. Look at Iran's space program, the development is slow because there is no decent rocket engines development happening yet. And you know the situation with jet engines/fighter jets.

I don't know why the main obstacle is in Iran regarding these development. But I guarantee you, mismanagement is playing a big role here.



rahi2357 said:


> Hala jalebesh midooni chiye ? hey hardafe khabarnegar ha masoolin e defayi e in dolat ro gir mindazand o az qaher miporsan hamashoun tafre miran . tou ye barname zende ba'd az ronamayiye saeghe 2 kabine mojri goft : bebakhshid kheylia alan sms dadand goftan az qaher che khabar tou che marhaleyi hast ?kholase hey soal pichesh mikard
> taraf ham hey migoft : oon marbout be maa nist . Oon projhe ro ye organe dige masooleshe  (yani hata masooline rade balaye nezami ham nemidonand ???!! )
> ye ja dige ham az vazire defae fe'li khabarnegar porsid az qaher che khabar? .saresho andakht zir o ba ye haalate akhm javab dad : bara emsal nist . ( hamin )
> 
> ey ahmadiii....





Khak to sareshoon. At least this new defence minister seems to be more wise.
Az harfa ke shoma zadin dige maloom hast ke in ghaher hichee joz ye doroogh a makhsareh nabood. Makhsareh baraye doshmanye ma va na mardome badbakhtamoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

The Last of us said:


> The Russians made the Rd-33 about 40 years ago. wtf is this?
> .



محض اطلاع روسها دانش فنی طراحی و ساخت جت رو به طور کامل از انگلیس خریدند
ان هم با تمامی جزئیات و با قیمت بسیار زیاد

همان موقع هم امریکا خیلی ناراحت بود ولی چون انگلیس تو رکود بزرگ بعد از جنگ بود مجبور شد تکنولوژی ترانسفر کنه

قسمت جالبش اینجا هست
امریکا به تمامی ایرلاین ها دستور داده بود از خاک شوروی عبور نکنند
چرا که ممکن هست مجبور به فرود بشوند و روسها به موتور جنرال اکتریک دسترسی پیدا کنند

البته حق هم داشت چون بعد از ساخته شدن موتور جت در شوروی
شوروی تعداد زیادی از همون جت جنگنده ها رو به کره شمالی داد تا با نیروهای سازمان ملل ( همون امریکا و انگلیس خودمون) بجنگند

خلاصه از همون دست بدی از همون دست می گیری

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

The Last of us said:


> I have no idea why this engine development is taking so long? I understand the difficulties in developing a jet engine but Iran is not backward in science. Iran cannot be that far behind in metallurgy. The Russians made the Rd-33 about 40 years ago. wtf is this?


Azize dele baradar hame , hatta chalgooz abad ham midoone ye jet engine az chi saakhte shode va che ajzaayi daare . vali chera in 200 ta keshvar va hata china nemitoune engine dorost kone ?
zirsaakhtesho nadarand dige ! ba 2 ta sooleye khaali ke nemishe engine tolid kard . ba budgete 10 billion defayi ke 9 billionesh be zoor kafaafe hoghooghe karkonan ro mide chetor mikhan zirsaakhte teste engine besaazand ??
alan kaafiye beri wikipedia va hazineye developmente 4 gen fighters ro check koni ta bebini aslan iran poolesho ham nadare bahse in nist ke chera ma mochalim . No Money ! No Honey !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rahi2357 said:


> Azize dele baradar hame , hatta chalgooz abad ham midoone ye jet engine az chi saakhte shode va che ajzaayi daare . vali chera in 200 ta keshvar va hata china nemitoune engine dorost kone ?
> zirsaakhtesho nadarand dige ! ba 2 ta sooleye khaali ke nemishe engine tolid kard . ba budgete 10 billion defayi ke 9 billionesh be zoor kafafe hoghooghe karkonan ro mide chetor mikhan zirsaakhte teste engine besaazand ??
> alan kaafiye beri wikipedia va hazineye developmente 4 gen fighters ro chek koni ta bebini aslan iran poolesho ham nadare bahse in nist ke chera ma mochalim . No Money ! No Honey !



همه چیز رو همه نمی دونند
اصل مشکل ایران الیاژ و کریستال هست که با هیچ فرمولی ریاضی به طور کامل ساخته نمیشه
مهمترین نحوه بدست اوردنش , ازمون و خطا و ازمایش تمامی حالات منطقی برای ساخت پره موتور هست
که نیاز به پول داره


قضیه الیاژ موتور شباهت عجیبی به مواد رادار گریز داره
هر دوشون به سختی و با خرج کردن پول و وقت به دست می ایند

هر وقت روسیه و چین تونستند مواد رادار گریز بسازند , ایران هم می تونه موتور جت تولید کنه
زمان می بره

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@Irfan Baloch 

i'm truly sorry for what you did in that thread . may sectarianism die in the hearts of the people

@Khalid Newazi my dearest bro , Tnx for your input in qaher thread . 

Qaher will indeed fly . that mockup sucked big time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

haman10 said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> 
> i'm truly sorry for what you did in that thread . *may sectarianism die in the hearts of the people*
> 
> @Khalid Newazi my dearest bro , Tnx for your input in qaher thread .
> 
> Qaher will indeed fly . that mockup sucked big time


very sorry for resorting to ban you in that thread
we were on different frequency it seems. so blinded that you cant even decipher my signature.
my stance is beyond race, religion, sect, faith or sexual orientation.

Amen to your prayer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Irfan Baloch You have banned me in ME section will u unban me?


----------



## New

@Abii & @rahi2357 
That's one of the ones I love 
He is the UT I love.
(It's not about the content but the attitude)
سخنرانی توهین آمیز یوسف اباذری درموردپدیده مرتضی پاشایی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> محض اطلاع روسها دانش فنی طراحی و ساخت جت رو به طور کامل از انگلیس خریدند
> ان هم با تمامی جزئیات و با قیمت بسیار زیاد
> 
> همان موقع هم امریکا خیلی ناراحت بود ولی چون انگلیس تو رکود بزرگ بعد از جنگ بود مجبور شد تکنولوژی ترانسفر کنه
> 
> قسمت جالبش اینجا هست
> امریکا به تمامی ایرلاین ها دستور داده بود از خاک شوروی عبور نکنند
> چرا که ممکن هست مجبور به فرود بشوند و روسها به موتور جنرال اکتریک دسترسی پیدا کنند
> 
> البته حق هم داشت چون بعد از ساخته شدن موتور جت در شوروی
> شوروی تعداد زیادی از همون جت جنگنده ها رو به کره شمالی داد تا با نیروهای سازمان ملل ( همون امریکا و انگلیس خودمون) بجنگند
> 
> خلاصه از همون دست بدی از همون دست می گیری



Aziz jan, bishtar misheh goft ke rous ha, technology ra az rolls royes e engelestan dozdidand!!! Ageh dastanesh ra bekhouni, daastaan e jaalebu hast vaghean!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

2800 said:


> @Irfan Baloch You have banned me in ME section will u unban me?


I can unban you from posting thee if you promise not no initiate, indulge or respond to controversial, offensive postings that are sectarian or racist in particular or anything else which causes flaming.

time and again I am asked why I banned them although they "only" responded to an offensive post by responding offensively and in same manner. well the answer lies in their own admission.


if I have your word that you wont disappointment me and @Serpentine then I will unban you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@The Last of us @rahi2357 @Shahryar Hedayati
Azizan, man ye meghdaari raaje be maajaraaye in engine, ... midounam. Belakhareh chand ta az doustaam tou MAPNA kaar mikonan, va yek te'daad doust e metalurgist ham dar Iran daaram ke rou in chizha kaar mikonan.
Chand ta ghaziyeh matrah hast. @Serpentine mitouneh confirm bekoneh ke saakht e single crystal blade, che ghadr kaar e sakhti hast. be ma'ni ye vaghe'i ye kalameh, az sakht taring kaar haye engineering hast. Sarmaayeh ziyaad, Tajrobeh, emkaanaat e saakht, va nirouye ensaani ye ghavi mikhaad. Iran sarmaayeh gozaari ye kaafi dar in zamineh nakardeh. Hadde aghal, 5-10 billion dollar sarmaayeh laazem hast ta be mass production e yek engine e khoub resid. Be alaaveh tajrobeh ham mohem hast. dar in zamineh ha, Iran keshvar e kheyli javaani hast, dar haali ke rolls royce, amricayi ha, ... chandin daheh tajrobeh daarand! ba yek barnaameh ye 15 saaleh, ba saali 1 billion dollars sarmaayeh gozaari, misheh be mass production e yek engine kheyli aali resid.
In harf hayi ham ke ba'zi ha mizanand, ke masalan ma ghablan engine e F-16 boland kardim va az roush copy misaazim, ... ham BS hast  saakht e engine, ageh be in saadegi boud ke ...
Dar mored e microelectronics ham ageh khaastid, mitounam behetoun tozih bedam.



Irfan Baloch said:


> I can unban you from posting thee if you promise not no initiate, indulge or respond to controversial, offensive postings that are sectarian or racist in particular or anything else which causes flaming.
> 
> time and again I am asked why I banned them although they "only" responded to an offensive post by responding offensively and in same manner. well the answer lies in their own admission.
> 
> 
> if I have your word that you wont disappointment me and @Serpentine then I will unban you.



No offense, but your post is a joke. Comparing the horde of trolls, ISIS supporters, racists, and takfiris roaming freely in the Middle East section, 2800 is like an innocent child.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

Irfan Baloch said:


> I can unban you from posting thee if you promise not no initiate, indulge or respond to controversial, offensive postings that are sectarian or racist in particular or anything else which causes flaming.
> 
> time and again I am asked why I banned them although they "only" responded to an offensive post by responding offensively and in same manner. well the answer lies in their own admission.
> 
> 
> if I have your word that you wont disappointment me and @Serpentine then I will unban you.


It is very funny because I never (90% of times) used offences or insults. Very funny..... . You have closed 60% of my threads while you do not close anti Iranian threads in me section. Another funny thing is that an nuts Arab insults us ethnicity by calling "farsi" and bringing "terrorist mullahs" in every thread. Please show me only one time that I have insulted a race ethnicity? Please stop your censorship since *it would not work in 2015.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> Aziz jan, bishtar misheh goft ke rous ha, technology ra az rolls royes e engelestan dozdidand!!! Ageh dastanesh ra bekhouni, daastaan e jaalebu hast vaghean!!!



بله درسته
کارهای جمیز باندی جناب میخویان مثل سوهان کاری اجزای پره ها
و پوشیدن کفش پاشنه ابری(درحال بازدید از کارخانه رولزرویس) برای جمع اوری براده از کف کارگاه
و از همه مهمتر ذهن فتو گرافیک خود ارتم میخویان واقعا نبوغ این مرد رو نشون می ده

ولی باز هم به نظر من انگلستان واقعا اشتباه بزرگی کرد
در حالی که امریکا تمام تلاشش روی نرسیدن حتی یک نمونه موتور به شوروی بود 
حتی فروختن موتورهای انگلیسی به روسیه کار اشتباهی بود 

بالاخره لوفدوافه بدجوری لندن رو جزونده بود , انگلیس مجبور شد

@rmi5 
جناب می تونم بپرسم رشته تحصیلی شما چیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

2800 said:


> It is very funny because I never (90% of times) used offences or insults. Very funny..... . You have closed 60% of my threads while you do not close anti Iranian threads in me section. Another funny thing is that an nuts Arab insults us ethnicity by calling "farsi" and bringing "terrorist mullahs" in every thread. Please show me only one time that I have insulted a race ethnicity? Please stop your censorship since *it would not work in 2015.*


my fingers have fallen off deleting the farsi , arab camel , berber slags.
you guys are very noble you only remember the hear t caused to you and you see it magnified,.
all I asked you to promise me to be a good man.

and not justify something based on what Saif does. I will deal with him later. by the way I think he is banned in your section no?
censor exists only for offensive material


----------



## SOHEIL

تحریکم نکنید ... یهو دیدی یه چیزی اینجا گذاشتم دهنم سرویس شد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بله درسته
> کارهای جمیز باندی جناب میخویان مثل سوهان کاری اجزای پره ها
> و پوشیدن کفش پاشنه ابری(درحال بازدید از کارخانه رولزرویس) برای جمع اوری براده از کف کارگاه
> و از همه مهمتر ذهن فتو گرافیک خود ارتم میخویان واقعا نبوغ این مرد رو نشون می ده


 Daghighan manzouram hamin boud! Vaghean in adam genius boudeh!!!


> ولی باز هم به نظر من انگلستان واقعا اشتباه بزرگی کرد
> در حالی که امریکا تمام تلاشش روی نرسیدن حتی یک نمونه موتور به شوروی بود
> حتی فروختن موتورهای انگلیسی به روسیه کار اشتباهی بود
> 
> بالاخره لوفدوافه بدجوری لندن رو جزونده بود , انگلیس مجبور شد


Daghighan 


> @rmi5
> جناب می تونم بپرسم رشته تحصیلی شما چیه؟


Man tou amrica, doctoraaye electronic daaram mikhounam. Albatteh, gar che metallurgist nistam, vali metallurgist ha ra doust daaram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Irfan Baloch said:


> my fingers have fallen off deleting the farsi , arab camel , berber slags.
> you guys are very noble you only remember the hear t caused to you and you see it magnified,.
> all I asked you to promise me to be a good man.
> 
> and not justify something based on what Saif does. I will deal with him later. by the way I think he is banned in your section no?
> censor exists only for offensive material


Bro I never insulted any race, at least I don't remeber. Maybe only two times I told camel's urine drinker. Anyway I stress that would\will not insult any race.


----------



## scythian500

Irfan Baloch said:


> I can unban you from posting thee if you promise not no initiate, indulge or respond to controversial, offensive postings that are sectarian or racist in particular or anything else which causes flaming.
> 
> time and again I am asked why I banned them although they "only" responded to an offensive post by responding offensively and in same manner. well the answer lies in their own admission.
> 
> 
> if I have your word that you wont disappointment me and @Serpentine then I will unban you.


so you ban those who react to hate and sectarian posts? Do you do anything to those who start posting those posts? If you ban one who respond and leave the post and poster intact then it is not fair at all...but if you treat both of them the same and delete the first triggering post too..then you are a God of counter terrorism



SOHEIL said:


> تحریکم نکنید ... یهو دیدی یه چیزی اینجا گذاشتم دهنم سرویس شد


khodeto control kon... hamoontori ke ta hala kama bish kardi... vali ye soal:

inhame khareji ha va akhiran ham hamvatanane khodemoon be ghaher va motor jet va gheire mitoopan ke doroughe va aslan vojoud nadare va iran pool nadare va tech nadare.... Soal inja pish miad:

Agar farda roozi az khab pa shodim didim hameye inha vojoud ke dare hich balke behtar az ooniye ke fekresho mikardim..in doostan va oon doshmanan chikar mikonan??

khodayeesh soale baram... man nemigam ghaher alie ya aslan vojoud dare ya jet engine ro Iran ghablan tolid karde vali man tahala kheili dar Iran surprise shodam...chera ehtemal nemidam dobare surprise besham?
albate jesarat nabashe be doostan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

scythian500 said:


> Agar farda roozi az khab pa shodim didim hameye inha vojoud ke dare hich balke behtar az ooniye ke fekresho mikardim..in doostan va oon doshmanan chikar mikonan??


dobare shomaro az khab bidar mikonan.


----------



## The Last of us

@rmi5 

You're studying Phd in electronics? that's great bro! You'e obviously much more able to comment on Iran's electronic situation. Do you have any idea if there are any major microprocessors being developed in Iran? There was this one below:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> Agar farda roozi az khab pa shodim didim hameye inha vojoud ke dare hich balke behtar az ooniye ke fekresho mikardim..in doostan va oon doshmanan chikar mikonan??



kheyli khoshahl mishim
ma ke bakhil nistim faghat migim nabayad entezare miracle az gaher dashte bashim (like f-22 , f-35 and ...)

ghaher dar rade khodesh (anti ship) besayr eede nabi hast va ba gheymat kamesh ghabeliyat tolid khobi dare
man ham omidvaram ghaher ro dar hal fire kardan moshak cruise bebinam 

دوستان اهمیت و قابلیت قاهر برای نیروی هوایی مانند قایق تندرو هست برای نیروی دریایی
قیمت کم ,کارا در نبرد متقارن ,حرکت در سطح دریا و برد کوتاه
حرف من اینه که از قایق تندرو انتظار ناو هواپیمابر نداشته باشید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

@Shahryar Hedayati 

Sorry dadash, I cannot read in Persian very well. Either write in finglish or English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> تحریکم نکنید ... یهو دیدی یه چیزی اینجا گذاشتم دهنم سرویس شد


نه بیخیال سهیل جان
ولی حداقل نظرت رو درباره توانایی احتمالی قاهر بیان کن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

The Last of us said:


> @rmi5
> 
> You're studying Phd in electronics? that's great bro! You'e obviously much more able to comment on Iran's electronic situation. Do you have any idea if there are any major microprocessors being developed in Iran? There was this one below:


@Shahryar Hedayati @rahi
Bebin aziz, dar microelectronics industry, chandin mored mohem hast ke misheh ounhaa ra tou design e chip haye electronics, va Fabrication e ounhaa kholaaseh kard. baraaye industry level, va research level(va hamin tor academic, military, special purpose chips, ...) ham ghaziyeh kheyli motefaavet hast.

Baraaye fabrication, sarmaayeh gozaari kheyli mohem hast. yek fabrication plant e kheyli saade ye industry, raahat bishtar az 1 billion dollar kharj daareh. fabrication plant haye Intel, ... ke arzesheshoun tou order e 40-60 billion dollar hast!!! Pas ageh bekhaad tou in bakhsh sarmaayeh gozaari besheh, kheyli mofid hast, vali baayad did e kheyli jeddi va asaasi behesh daasht. Iran mikhaast yek so called Iranian silicon valley taraf haye lorestan bezaneh, vali ba in budget e kami ke Iran kharj mikoneh, kheyli tarh e jeddi i az aab dar nemiyaad. Tou in bakhsh, vaghti design anjam besheh, misheh fabrization ra be china, malaysia, taiwan, ... sefaaresh daad.

Tou bahs e design, nirouye ensaani mohem hast, ke Iran baraaye design e chip haye general va por kaarbord e industry, moshkeli nadaareh. sefaaresh ham mitouneh ferestaadeh besheh taiwan, ... baraaye saakht.

ammaa dar mored e special purpose chips, mesle high tech chip haye industry, va military chips va ... inha kheyli oghaat az fabrization technology haye jadid va khaas, (mesle hybrid semiconductors, ... ) estefaadeh misheh ke Iran tou design(digeh che berese be fabrication e inha) sefr hast. In chizha ra baayad poul rikht tou daneshgah ha va sherkat haye nezaami, ta azashoun chiz e be dard bekhor besheh dar aavord. Iran tou in chiz ha, taghriban yek 40 saal aghab hast. Taazeh baaz Iran ba vojoud e in 40 saal aghab boudan, be nesbat e kheyli keshvar ha, baaz pishrafte talaghghi misheh!!!

@The Last of us
Asl e cutting edge technology ham baraaye hamin special purpose chip ha hast, ke aghab moundegi ye ma toush mohskhkhas misheh. Injaast ke aadam taazeh mibineh ke che ghadr ostad haye behtaring daneshgah haye Iran ham, daanesheshoun obsolete va baraaye stone age hast  Iran be nirouye javaan e tahsil kardeh ye ba daanesh va poul e ziyaad, tou in bakhsh niyaaz e shadid daareh.



rahi2357 said:


> AAli bod merci . hala be nazaret 10 billion (aslan dar hamoun 10 sal ) haazer hastand kharj konand ? jaayi ke ba ye mock up mellat kaf mikonan ?


Vaazehan na.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Last of us

rmi5 said:


> @Shahryar Hedayati @rahi
> Bebin aziz, dar microelectronics industry, chandin mored mohem hast ke misheh ounhaa ra tou design e chip haye electronics, va Fabrication e ounhaa kholaaseh kard. baraaye industry level, va research level(va hamin tor academic, military, special purpose chips, ...) ham ghaziyeh kheyli motefaavet hast.
> 
> Baraaye fabrication, sarmaayeh gozaari kheyli mohem hast. yek fabrication plant e kheyli saade ye industry, raahat bishtar az 1 billion dollar kharj daareh. fabrication plant haye Intel, ... ke arzesheshoun tou order e 40-60 billion dollar hast!!! Pas ageh bekhaad tou in bakhsh sarmaayeh gozaari besheh, kheyli mofid hast, vali baayad did e kheyli jeddi va asaasi behesh daasht. Iran mikhaast yek so called Iranian silicon valley taraf haye lorestan bezaneh, vali ba in budget e kami ke Iran kharj mikoneh, kheyli tarh e jeddi i az aab dar nemiyaad. Tou in bakhsh, vaghti design anjam besheh, misheh fabrization ra be china, malaysia, taiwan, ... sefaaresh daad.
> 
> Tou bahs e design, nirouye ensaani mohem hast, ke Iran baraaye design e chip haye general va por kaarbord e industry, moshkeli nadaareh. sefaaresh ham mitouneh ferestaadeh besheh taiwan, ... baraaye saakht.
> 
> ammaa dar mored e special purpose chips, mesle high tech chip haye industry, va military chips va ... inha kheyli oghaat az fabrization technology haye jadid va khaas, (mesle hybrid semiconductors, ... ) estefaadeh misheh ke Iran tou design(digeh che berese be fabrication e inha) sefr hast. In chizha ra baayad poul rikht tou daneshgah ha va sherkat haye nezaami, ta azashoun chiz e be dard bekhor besheh dar aavord. Iran tou in chiz ha, taghriban yek 40 saal aghab hast.
> 
> 
> Vaazehan na.




Thanks for taking the time to explain dadash. I would have given you a +1 rating if I could

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> Bebin aziz, dar microelectronics industry, chandin mored mohem hast ke misheh ounhaa ra tou design e chip haye electronics, va Fabrication e ounhaa kholaaseh kard. baraaye industry level, va research level(va hamin tor academic, military, special purpose chips, ...) ham ghaziyeh kheyli motefaavet hast.
> 
> Baraaye fabrication, sarmaayeh gozaari kheyli mohem hast. yek fabrication plant e kheyli saade ye industry, raahat bishtar az 1 billion dollar kharj daareh. fabrication plant haye Intel, ... ke arzesheshoun tou order e 40-60 billion dollar hast!!! Pas ageh bekhaad tou in bakhsh sarmaayeh gozaari besheh, kheyli mofid hast, vali baayad did e kheyli jeddi va asaasi behesh daasht. Iran mikhaast yek so called Iranian silicon valley taraf haye lorestan bezaneh, vali ba in budget e kami ke Iran kharj mikoneh, kheyli tarh e jeddi i az aab dar nemiyaad. Tou in bakhsh, vaghti design anjam besheh, misheh fabrization ra be china, malaysia, taiwan, ... sefaaresh daad.
> 
> Tou bahs e design, nirouye ensaani mohem hast, ke Iran baraaye design e chip haye general va por kaarbord e industry, moshkeli nadaareh. sefaaresh ham mitouneh ferestaadeh besheh taiwan, ... baraaye saakht.
> 
> ammaa dar mored e special purpose chips, mesle high tech chip haye industry, va military chips va ... inha kheyli oghaat az fabrization technology haye jadid va khaas, (mesle hybrid semiconductors, ... ) estefaadeh misheh ke Iran tou design(digeh che berese be fabrication e inha) sefr hast. In chizha ra baayad poul rikht tou daneshgah ha va sherkat haye nezaami, ta azashoun chiz e be dard bekhor besheh dar aavord. Iran tou in chiz ha, taghriban yek 40 saal aghab hast.
> 
> @The Last of us
> Asl e cutting edge technology ham baraaye hamin special purpose chip ha hast, ke aghab moundegi ye ma toush mohskhkhas misheh. Injaast ke aadam taazeh mibineh ke che ghadr ostad haye behtaring daneshgah haye Iran ham, daanesheshoun obsolete va baraaye stone age hast  Iran be nirouye javaan e tahsil kardeh ye ba daanesh va poul e ziyaad, tou in bakhsh niyaaz e shadid daareh.


mamnoun rmi jan .

@Serpentine 
Hagh ba last of us hast . Koja mikhay kharj koni in + rating ha ro pas

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> No Money ! No Honey !



More important than money is brains. The importance of money pales in comparison to brains. Even the money itself has to be generated by the brains and is a sub-slave in this equation. If money and other resources were all that was required, China by now would have over-taken Western technology and Saudi Arabia would be at the forefront of technology. It has not happened. And I can safely say, will not happen at least in our life times.

The jet engine was not invented for the first time, because alot of money was invested in it. But largely because of personal efforts of two brains, one German and the other British. Whittle was only 21 years old when he designed the world's first technically feasible jet engine. Similar is the case of piston engines which also were invented by personal efforts of other brains like Rudolf Diesel. It is almost the case in every single instance of groundbreaking technology and science. You have to give credit to Western world here, that has a culture and more importantly a strong civilizational 'Institutional Memory' which allows such brains to be born, raised, allowed to think/dream, supported and put to work. 

This is not the case in places such as Iran and even China, not even if you spend kabillions of dollars. As I had told you before, Qaher is not an anomaly. It is the best independently designed object that could be built in Iran when money was not an issue (Ahmadinejad government was the only government after Shah which did not have money problems at all due to a streak of luck with oil prices). Today China does not have any money problems. But the next generation of engines are not being designed in China. They are being designed in France, England, Germany, Canada, United States and to a lesser extent Russia.

In other words, there is no Oleg Losev that can push the civilization forward in Iran or in China. The best Iran can do, is learn some Chinese style management skills for reverse engineering and combine it with occasional "ingenuity" to produce workable fake platforms but never genuine products. If you think by spending abit more money or by changing the management or political system, you can alter the destiny of these nations and make them as 'modern' as West, then you are sadly mistaken. The roots of science and technology, are not in money or management both of which can be argued to be sub-sets of science and technology themselves (the thing we call money is actually not what ancient societies knew as money, in ancient world it was precious metals etc that were money, today money is a mere concept of measuring economic productivity in Western accounting system similar is the story with management and development of human resources).

It is better to accept the truth and start moving forward than create fairy tales about failures of these nations.

In other words this is the BEST you DESERVE.

I asked someone here, about the prominent literature in science and philosophy of Iran around the time (before and after), when The Republic was being written by Plato. The answer that came back was shocking. It was claimed, Iran also had written five volumes of its own philosophy of life, politics and science but they were lost because only one copy existed and this copy got burnt or was lost in a rainy night or maybe dog ate it. Such mentality has not allowed us to progress. The mentality that assumes itself to be among the elites of the world and human civilization by default both now and historically. While the truth can not be further from this.

Forget about the jet engine. Take the case of electrical power. Billions and billions and then tens of billions and tens of billions of dollars have been invested in it by Iran. To the point that few countries go for instance Iran even bought the Siemens production line for turbine manufacturing at a tremendous cost which has not yet been revealed but I can safely say, must have been in billions. Universities and colleges have been built, that produce electrical engineers, even doctorates at tremendous cost to the nation whether this cost is being met by public funds from government or private funds of mommy and daddy, being actually irrelevant since it is the nation we are talking about. Billions were spent on setting up factories producing things like refrigerators or transformers.

The end result? Well, certainly a higher quality of life. But any change in destiny? Absolutely not. Despite spending zizzilion dollars in this regard, not even one Oleg Losev or Faraday or Tesla or Musk was born in Iran.

One wonders, if all this money has been spent wisely. For instance, if this money had been spent on daamparvari, keshavarzi, kozeh-gari, ghanat-kani, farsh-bafi and other traditional professions in Iran, the Iranian nation would certainly have been as happy as today, if not more. They would have had more to eat for less money. Like old times. Now, we have doctorates in electrical power who are politicians instead of being Oleg Losev, we have soldiers who are playing the part of Oleg Losev, the politicians who become soldiers and philosophers who are actually translators. Because none of these really loved what they went into. They went into these either to claim their share of rent money or to satisfy not the field they have gone into but another purpose eg. spiritual, religious, patriotic etc etc. That love and gheirat does not exist which allow for individuals to love something so much that allows them to progress in it. 

Not that I am only pinpointing only electrical power. But also every other field. From medicine to dentistry. Kholaseh ma harfi barayeh goftan aslan nadarim. Na dar gozashteh na dar hal hazer. We can and should change the future though. This is the only rational thing and way. And it can not be done, if we start blaming others (eg akhonda, amrika, shah, etc etc) instead of accepting who we really are and start moving forward from there. For instance, @New should think why after spending jijillion of dollars in his field, we could not have even one single Oleg Losev who despite having no formal training, no professional education, no funding, no support, while he was being prosecuted by a repressive political system, and while he starved to death and while he was living at the front line in World War II under Nazi shelling and bombardment, became Oleg Losev? Can @New imagine an Iranian, who because of his family's association with Shah's regime was under prosecution by revolutionary government, who had no university education, who was working as a mere unimportant technician, who was living in Abadan/Ahvaz, who was under shelling and bombardment of Saddam, who had no support, then became Oleg Losev?

The day you will find the answer to these questions, is the day, you will design the state of the art engine which are now past the days of single crystal and are now going towards resin autoclave composites which make flexible turbine blades that change their structural shape at different turbine speeds under centrifugal forces, thus making the engine more efficient, less noisy and more durable. Or maybe designing the shape shifting engines which structurally adapt to air speed. Or maybe something else. But this all starts by accepting that we are today what we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> kheyli khoshahl mishim
> ma ke bakhil nistim faghat migim nabayad entezare miracle az gaher dashte bashim (like f-22 , f-35 and ...)
> 
> ghaher dar rade khodesh (anti ship) besayr eede nabi hast va ba gheymat kamesh ghabeliyat tolid khobi dare
> man ham omidvaram ghaher ro dar hal fire kardan moshak cruise bebinam
> 
> دوستان اهمیت و قابلیت قاهر برای نیروی هوایی مانند قایق تندرو هست برای نیروی دریایی
> قیمت کم ,کارا در نبرد متقارن ,حرکت در سطح دریا و برد کوتاه
> حرف من اینه که از قایق تندرو انتظار ناو هواپیمابر نداشته باشید


Movafegham... man be shakhse hich enetezai ajib gharibi nadaram az qaher... Agar gaher ye air superiority bood ke ba onn Mock up dastekam intor nabood, ke dige keshvar roo saeghe-2 va sohbat az sakhte fighter sangin nemikardan....

Agha Iran ostade ekhtera,e shivehaye novin jange assymetric hast... Iran khodesho bokoshe...hatta agar az nazare tech va science ham balatar az USA beshe baz ham az nazare boodje felan dar ayande nazdik behesh nemirese.... in neshoon mide Iran chareyee nadare magar inke ba ebda,e tachtic haye jadid betoone tasire khodesh ro ziad kone...

In idea ke qaher naghshe ye ghayeghe tondro ro ifa kone kheili jalebe... albateh in ghaer kame kamesh dige amalkard va ghabelyat haye ye UAV ham size va vazne khodesh ro ke dare... pas hamchin ham dastesh khali nist...

Inke hich infoyee raje be qaher DARZ NEMIDAN yani ye khabarayee poshte parde hast.... ya kollan hamini hast ke shoma mifarmayeed yani Anti-Ship - Low Alt hast ya kollan ye chizi hast ke ba Mock up gharare kheili fargh dashte bashe va inghadr mohem va mo,asser hast ke dar khafa dare pish mire karesh....

man ye jayee khoondam ke ye farmande gofte bood in gharn gharne UAV va UCAV haye houshmandtar hast ke daste bala ro keshvari khahad dasht ke dar in mored harfi baraye goftan dare... man ehtemal midam Iran bishtar az Air force roye ye artesh az UCAV haye bozorg tar, ghavitar va pishrafte tar dar ayande kar kone... 

Iran baraye dashtane daste bala dar donya, bayad 4 kar kone:

- be GEO sat baraye navigation befreste ya UAV haye rele boland parvaz besaze ta naghshe connector ro bazi konan
- rooye air defense bishtar az inha kar kone... bavar 373 masire dorosti hast ke bayad edame peida kone
- UCAV haye boland parvaze bomb afkan va jet dorost kone ta azashoon be onvane air force estefade kone
- shode besoorate makhfiane va baraye rooze mabada ye 20 ya 30 ta kolahake hasteyee ya dorost kone ya bekhare va zire zamin anbar kone... ye gosip raje be vojoudeshoon montasher kone vali poshte sare ham dar eine hal takzib kone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> UT is one of the few places where you can beat the truth out of this country


salam rahi jan,
 na oon tori, watch this, another UT product:







rahi2357 said:


> Nazaret darbareye nasle ba'di chiye ? Robot mishan ya Reform ijad mikonan ? ino miporsam chon sabke zendegi dar haale taghiire . Donyaye etelaa'ato az in charandiat ..


lol, nasle ba'di, haghighatesh nemidoonam, amma man be shakhse doust dashtam ya 150 sal ghabl ya 150 sal bad zendegi mikarda, akhe in nasle felli ke kheyli khaste konande va nadan hastan.
However, UT was a love, is a love, and would stay a love, rahi one thing I advise you bro, try to be a part of UT community even for once.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elshan

har kodomo khastin bardarin beparin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Not that I am only pinpointing only electrical power. But also every other field. From medicine to dentistry. Kholaseh ma harfi barayeh goftan aslan nadarim. Na dar gozashteh na dar hal hazer. We can and should change the future though. This is the only rational thing and way. And it can not be done, if we start blaming others (eg akhonda, amrika, shah, etc etc) instead of accepting who we really are and start moving forward from there. For instance, @New should think why after spending jijillion of dollars in his field, we could not have even one single Oleg Losev who despite having no formal training, no professional education, no funding, no support, while he was being prosecuted by a repressive political system, and while he starved to death and while he was living at the front line in World War II under Nazi shelling and bombardment, became Oleg Losev? Can @New imagine an Iranian, who because of his family's association with Shah's regime was under prosecution by revolutionary government, who had no university education, who was working as a mere unimportant technician, who was living in Abadan/Ahvaz, who was under shelling and bombardment of Saddam, who had no support, then became Oleg Losev?


Hey man, long time no see.
First of all, I have posted a video of a man named Yousof Abazari, whom is a professor at UT, in a couple of posts back, that I like you to hear.
You know what's the guy trying to say, he literally controls himself not to explode somehow in anger, but for what?
Is he really mad at that passed away singer, not at all, he is just an elite (I know the guy in person) whom sees the problem with the society around but finds himself hands tied to be a source of reconciliation.
In fact the power and the force to make difference and to make enhance is bursting in the forms of anger and insults.
Now going on, the difference of the ideology between you and me takes place.
You believe, he is just another example of growling elites of a third world society, but I believe he is just another Oleg Losev going down the drain.
Let me instead of giving you an answer, represent a double, you can never reject anyone, neither do you, nor do anyone in whole the universe:
Oleg Losev is a shining man rising in a harsh hell of situation as you described, but could you count me the number of so many potent to-be-Oleg Losev's that couldn't find the opportunity to rise, just because that not-demanding of a situation?

And there are sure other example of societies that the environment is just perfectly prepared for geniuses like Einstein to grow, but could you tell me why aren't we witnessing Einstein's on daily frequencies, neither in weekly or yearly or centuries?

Those familiar with math would hold to the answer very fast;
It's true that you need a society of people raised genius to make possible for a star to shine, but you also need the basic elements in that society to make it possible for the stars to rise and shine.
Finally the point to your answer is, you need A and B simultaneously to have C, but in the absence of B, you can't justify the lack of C as a proof of shortage in A.
Fahmidane in ghesmate akharesho mizaram be onvane yek open challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@SOHEIL @haman10 @rahi2357 @others
Just watch the video below from 45:14 to 49:10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> @SOHEIL @haman10 @rahi2357 @others
> Just watch the video below from 45:14 to 49:10


mishe begi chi mishe too video? man flasham kharabe nemitoonam bebinam video... kheili khandidi mikham bebinam chie manam bekhandam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> mishe begi chi mishe too video? man flasham kharabe nemitoonam bebinam video... kheili khandidi mikham bebinam chie manam bekhandam



Sharmandeh, Ghaabel e tozih nist. +18 hast 
Raaje' be yeki az kaarhaaye ahmaghaane i ke mellat mikonand va monjar be suicide misheh, hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Sharmandeh, Ghaabel e tozih nist. +18 hast
> Raaje' be yeki az kaarhaaye ahmaghaane i ke mellat mikonand va monjar be suicide misheh, hast.


yani mano +50 ham ghabool nadari? begoo bebinam chi shode... Islam ke dar khatar nist!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> yani mano +50 ham ghabool nadari? begoo bebinam chi shode... Islam ke dar khatar nist!!


ma ke shoma ra be onvaan e +5000 ghaboul daarim  just kidding  Baraaye a'zaa ye digeh goftam ke momken hast no javoun ya zan baashand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> ma ke shoma ra be onvaan e +5000 ghaboul daarim  just kidding  Baraaye a'zaa ye digeh goftam ke momken hast no javoun ya zan baashand


Ma inja zan nadarim rmi jan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Ma inja zan nadarim rmi jan.


Gir daadiyaa ... lol ... dar prestige e man nist ke in masaa'el ra baaz konam 
BTW, you wanted to tell me something in kik.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Gir daadiyaa ... lol ... dar prestige e man nist ke in masaa'el ra baaz konam
> BTW, you wanted to tell me something in kik.


Mate I'm in kik writing, where are u?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Mate I'm in kik writing, where are u?


OK


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> ma ke shoma ra be onvaan e +5000 ghaboul daarim  just kidding  Baraaye a'zaa ye digeh goftam ke momken hast no javoun ya zan baashand


pir shi javoon (albate salem)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Arab running after a camel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Download Ex Machina guys. 

Fantastic movie. Very thought provoking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Hey man, long time no see.
> First of all, I have posted a video of a man named Yousof Abazari, whom is a professor at UT, in a couple of posts back, that I like you to hear.
> You know what's the guy trying to say, he literally controls himself not to explode somehow in anger, but for what?
> Is he really mad at that passed away singer, not at all, he is just an elite (I know the guy in person) whom sees the problem with the society around but finds himself hands tied to be a source of reconciliation.
> In fact the power and the force to make difference and to make enhance is bursting in the forms of anger and insults.
> Now going on, the difference of the ideology between you and me takes place.
> You believe, he is just another example of growling elites of a third world society, but I believe he is just another Oleg Losev going down the drain.
> Let me instead of giving you an answer, represent a double, you can never reject anyone, neither do you, nor do anyone in whole the universe:
> Oleg Losev is a shining man rising in a harsh hell of situation as you described, but could you count me the number of so many potent to-be-Oleg Losev's that couldn't find the opportunity to rise, just because that not-demanding of a situation?
> 
> And there are sure other example of societies that the environment is just perfectly prepared for geniuses like Einstein to grow, but could you tell me why aren't we witnessing Einstein's on daily frequencies, neither in weekly or yearly or centuries?
> 
> Those familiar with math would hold to the answer very fast;
> It's true that you need a society of people raised genius to make possible for a star to shine, but you also need the basic elements in that society to make it possible for the stars to rise and shine.
> Finally the point to your answer is, you need A and B simultaneously to have C, but in the absence of B, you can't justify the lack of C as a proof of shortage in A.
> Fahmidane in ghesmate akharesho mizaram be onvane yek open challenge.



I am a busy man. But it is usually you who runs away. 

I watched your video. I agree with your friend in the video. Social sciences should not be interfered with. Generally the whole academic arena should not be interfered with. Academic freedom must be allowed without which the society can not progress. Academic work should have immunity from any kind of prosecution. The idiots who believe otherwise are no different than Taliban ideologically (who had banned TV as a "bad" Western thing and girls education as a "bad Western value"). Almost everything was invented in West, including the camera, microphone and the fashionable cloths the opponents of "Western" social sciences wear (Textile industry mostly uses German machines worldwide). Maybe before they trying to debunk social sciences because it comes from West, they should disrobe, and run to a hole like a naked mouse away from cameras, microphones and light bulbs.

But when I was in Iran, such debates were not possible on TV. Actually no body even thought something like this was possible. Knowing that Iranian TV is not free and guests are vetted for appearance, it means only one thing, that the government actually has allowed it. This is a positive sign and omen. It is better and more efficient to debunk the idiots on national TV than on streets. As for the dude who is imprisoned, I here paraphrase Ovid: "Only the mind can not be sent to prison [exile]."

But as for the substance of the video, I am sorry to say that I am not impressed. It was all emotionalism with no science in it. What social experiments these professors of UT have done to scientifically discover the causes of ills in society? Beyond a few statistical figures what do we know? It is fun to know about the increase in rospigari but I want to know how much of it is due to socio-economic pressures and how much due to the change in social and specially women attitudes towards it? Did any one of these so called professors write any report like the one written by professor William Beveridge (the Oleg Losev of social sciences)? Or no, all they can do is become emotional and angry? Doctor @New when we are going to stop pretending to be something we are not? Your friend is no Oleg Losev. And no, your mere personal acquaintance does not qualify him to be accepted as Oleg Losev either. If you want to talk about progressive social science then bring me someone like professor Beveridge not an emotional young man. Bring me a social critic like Charles Dickens in Iran, whose love for children had a huge impact on forming of pediatrics and social welfare for children.



> Oleg Losev is a shining man rising in a harsh hell of situation as you described, but could you count me the number of so many potent to-be-Oleg Losev's that couldn't find the opportunity to rise, just because that not-demanding of a situation?



There is no Oleg Losev in Iran. Oleg Losev does not need opportunity. Oleg Losev CREATES opportunity. That is the difference between Oleg Losev and general population. Because, Oleg Losev can think, imagine, dream and invent. He does not need any rent (exclusive opportunity in economy is called rent) to shine. Oleg Losev shines on his own (he invented LED after all).



> And there are sure other example of societies that the environment is just perfectly prepared for geniuses like Einstein to grow, but could you tell me why aren't we witnessing Einstein's on daily frequencies, neither in weekly or yearly or centuries?



Oh, then you are not informed. The society which Einstein is a product of, has produced many more and is producing many more as we are debating here. Do you think the decoding of DNA or making life artificially is any less important? Who did these? Professors of UT? Are you kidding? Einstein discovered an aspect of universe a few of its laws, other Einsteins whose names you refuse to learn discovered other laws and aspects of this universe. University of Toronto which is known as U of T, discovered insulin in a small lab saving the lives of millions of people who before that, were condemned to die a terrible death. What your UT has done?



> Those familiar with math would hold to the answer very fast;
> It's true that you need a society of people raised genius to make possible for a star to shine, but you also need the basic elements in that society to make it possible for the stars to rise and shine.



This is the question I am asking. What are those elements? How come Lavoisier can push chemistry forward and then lose his head by a guillotine in France and Losev can invent semiconductors under Stalin and die of starvation surrounded by Nazi troops and Curt Herzstark can design and develop the most beautiful mechanical pocket calculator while in a Nazi concentration camp similar to how Jakow Trachtenberg invented the rapid mental calculation methods because he did not have access to pen and paper in concentration camp? Is situation in Iran that bad? So why no progress? Why no thinking? Why no Oleg Losev?



> Finally the point to your answer is, you need A and B simultaneously to have C, but in the absence of B, you can't justify the lack of C as a proof of shortage in A.
> Fahmidane in ghesmate akharesho mizaram be onvane yek open challenge.



That's lame. In philosophy it is called a logical fallacy. A thought-terminating cliché . A fallacy of false attribution. An ignoratio elenchi. But it is ok. Wont matter. I let you go this time.

That is AND gate, by the way. And has no relation to what we are debating.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> I watched your video. I agree with your friend in the video. Social sciences should not be interfered with. Generally the whole academic arena should not be interfered with. Academic freedom must be allowed without which the society can not progress. Academic work should have immunity from any kind of prosecution. The idiots who believe otherwise are no different than Taliban ideologically (who had banned TV as a "bad" Western thing and girls education as a "bad Western value"). Almost everything was invented in West, including the camera, microphone and the fashionable cloths the opponents of "Western" social sciences wear (Textile industry mostly uses German machines worldwide). Maybe before they trying to debunk social sciences because it comes from West, they should disrobe, and run to a hole like a naked mouse away from cameras, microphones and light bulbs.
> 
> But when I was in Iran, such debates were not possible on TV. Actually no body even thought something like this was possible. Knowing that Iranian TV is not free and guests are vetted for appearance, it means only one thing, that the government actually has allowed it. This is a positive sign and omen. It is better and more efficient to debunk the idiots on national TV than on streets. As for the dude who is imprisoned, I here paraphrase Ovid: "Only the mind can not be sent to prison [exile]."
> 
> But as for the substance of the video, I am sorry to say that I am not impressed. It was all emotionalism with no science in it. What social experiments these professors of UT have done to scientifically discover the causes of ills in society? Beyond a few statistical figures what do we know? It is fun to know about the increase in rospigari but I want to know how much of it is due to socio-economic pressures and how much due to the change in social and specially women attitudes towards it? Did any one of these so called professors write any report like the one written by professor William Beveridge (the Oleg Losev of social sciences)? Or no, all they can do is become emotional and angry? Doctor @New when we are going to stop pretending to be something we are not? Your friend is no Oleg Losev. And no, your mere personal acquaintance does not qualify him to be accepted as Oleg Losev either. If you want to talk about progressive social science then bring me someone like professor Beveridge not an emotional young man. Bring me a social critic like Charles Dickens in Iran, whose love for children had a huge impact on forming of pediatrics and social welfare for children.


Ops, sorry, maybe my bad, Although I'm glad you have watched that other video in which that young Zakeri guy (whom is a student of social science at UT) is speaking (and for your happiness of opened up situation, I wouldn't be sure as he might be in some place he deserves  at the moment). But form the video I mentioned I meant the video in this post: (This is Yousof Abazari a Ut prof)
Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1579

Right now, I am far from home so let's discuss the content of your post when I got home this evening. 



Daneshmand said:


> That's lame. In philosophy it is called a logical fallacy. A thought-terminating cliché . A fallacy of false attribution. An ignoratio elenchi. But it is ok. Wont matter. I let you go this time.
> 
> That is AND gate, by the way. And has no relation to what we are debating.


Vow you tajrobi guys, it was always a never proven rumor, but we all know it was true, you guys succk in math and logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@rmi5 @Abii

یه سوال کوچیک ایا تخم مرغ شکلاتی(شانسی ) تو امریکا ممنوع است؟
WTF!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Download Ex Machina guys.


i loved then end when the idiot dude got backstabbed by her

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Ops, sorry, maybe my bad, Although I'm glad you have watched that other video in which that young Zakeri guy (whom is a student of social science at UT) is speaking (and for your happiness of opened up situation, I wouldn't be sure as he might be in some place he deserves  at the moment). But form the video I mentioned I meant the video in this post: (This is Yousof Abazari a Ut prof)
> Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1579
> 
> Right now, I am far from home so let's discuss the content of your post when I got home this evening.



That was audio. Not video. And the guy is a complete idiot. Far from being a genius, he is not even capable of normal rationality. All emotionalism and hype, completely lacking in substantive arguments. His personal opinions do not qualify as science no matter how much emotionally charged they are. I wonder if he even knows what is the difference between an argument and an opinion. No wonder Iran can not change its destiny if these are its Oleg Losevs.

In West such people are known as third grade public speakers. They entertain people in corners of bookshops speaking to young couples or occasionally if they have a humorous side become comedians with late night TV shows, making people feel stupid, just before bedtime. Kind of like adult bedtime stories which get them high and cozy in their communal egalitarian stupidity, just before sex and sleep.

Science and scientists, Oleg Losevs and his colleagues are busy in creating new things. They can not be compared to these idiots whose social purpose is to jerk off the society. But this idiot friend of yours has crossed all boundaries of irrationality and is posing his emotional opinion as groundbreaking thoughts. As if cumulative social emotion should be per his wishes even down to their choice of favorite young cancer victim singer. Its another manifestation of Talibanism in our society, but with difference that while religious zealots used to blackmail people not to listen to Hayedeh this idiot "modern" zealot is blackmailing people not to listen to Pashayi (or whoever he is, since I am not much into music scene). Namordiomo in roshanfekriton ham didim.



> Vow you tajrobi guys, it was always a never proven rumor, but we all know it was true, you guys succk in math and logic.



Argumentum ad hominum. Not else was expected either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

@Serpentine 

I had written a reply to @New but it appears to have been blocked, could you look into it please?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @rmi5 @Abii
> 
> یه سوال کوچیک ایا تخم مرغ شکلاتی(شانسی ) تو امریکا ممنوع است؟
> WTF!!!!!




???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> That was audio. Not video. And the guy is a complete idiot. Far from being a genius, he is not even capable of normal rationality. All emotionalism and hype, completely lacking in substantive arguments. His personal opinions do not qualify as science no matter how much emotionally charged they are. I wonder if he even knows what is the difference between an argument and an opinion. No wonder Iran can not change its destiny if these are its Oleg Losevs.
> 
> In West such people are known as third grade public speakers. They entertain people in corners of bookshops speaking to young couples or occasionally if they have a humorous side become comedians with late night TV shows, making people feel stupid, just before bedtime. Kind of like adult bedtime stories which get them high and cozy in their communal egalitarian stupidity, just before sex and sleep.
> 
> Science and scientists, Oleg Losevs and his colleagues are busy in creating new things. They can not be compared to these idiots whose social purpose is to jerk off the society. But this idiot friend of yours has crossed all boundaries of irrationality and is posing his emotional opinion as groundbreaking thoughts. As if cumulative social emotion should be per his wishes even down to their choice of favorite young cancer victim singer. Its another manifestation of Talibanism in our society, but with difference that while religious zealots used to blackmail people not to listen to Hayedeh this idiot "modern" zealot is blackmailing people not to listen to Pashayi (or whoever he is, since I am not much into music scene). Namordiomo in roshanfekriton ham didim.


Hey dude, I feel I am watching the visual translation of a long wall of words made just to denounce a character.
Indeed you raised a very good point, Talibanism sometimes emerges via a suicide vest to terror a character, sometimes emerges as a long wall of words to demonize one.
The guy is not my friend, but I know him in person and I try to follow his speeches whenever and wherever possible, cause it's sometimes through his words that I find comfort.
Dude, I already told you in the previous post, that it's never about the passed away singer that he is so much angry about.
When one feels oppressed he reacts in different of ways, you might try to break things, you might try personal insults, but while being a genius, you might try flipping the unconscious of the public.
Dude, you as a simple individual give yourself the right to lay the harshest of the critics on another individual (A Uni Prof indeed) but you are not preserving the same right for an elite sociologist to communicate his society the way he likes?! that's so much for the ad hominum de Argumentum part.


Daneshmand said:


> Argumentum ad hominum. Not else was expected either.


For this part,you need to know that through my words no insult were intended, but you need also to accept the teasing truth either.


----------



## Abii

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @rmi5 @Abii
> 
> یه سوال کوچیک ایا تخم مرغ شکلاتی(شانسی ) تو امریکا ممنوع است؟
> WTF!!!!!


It's banned in the US. Legal in Canada though. The FDA says the small little bits and pieces in the chocolate could be mistakenly swallowed by a child.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> It's banned in the US. Legal in Canada though. The FDA says the small little bits and pieces in the chocolate could be mistakenly swallowed by a child.



Abii, Tokhm morgh e shaansi chi hast? Mage inhaa ke yek asbaab baazi ye shaansi toush hast, nistesh? Mageh tokhm e morgh shaansi khordani hast?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

خاورمیانه، خرتوخر عظما
فعلا در خاورمیانه همه دعواها سر یک چیزی است که معلوم نیست چیست، حالا لحاف ملاست، یا تشک یکی دیگر، روشن نیست. 

از یک طرف کشورهای عرب، جمع شدند در کمپ دیوید و از اوباما می خواهند به آنها ضمانت بدهد که ایران به آنها و اسرائیل 

حمله نمی کند، آن هم از آمریکایی که دارد با ایران نزدیک می شود تا علیه عربستان و کشورهای عربی که دارند توسط داعش و 

عربستان منطقه را به هم می ریزند، بجنگد. آمریکا هم چنین تضمینی نداده، چون تازه بعد از 37 سال دارد با ایران احتمالا آشتی می کند.


اسرائیل هم با عربها و ترکیه متحد شده که با ایران بجنگد، چون ایران تنها کشوری است که برای حمایت از فلسطین و عربها می 

خواهند با اسرائیل بجنگد، آن هم فلسطینی که در حمله عربستان با یمن علیه ایران موضع گیری کرده، چون ایران می خواهد برای 

حفظ فلسطین از دست اسرائیل امنیت خودش را از دست بدهد. 

ایران هم دارد برای مبارزه با عربستان و اسرائیل و ترکیه که عامل آمریکا هستند، با آمریکا رابطه برقرار می کند که بعد از اینکه 

با آمریکا دوست شد، پوز عربستان را بزند. ایران وضعیتش از همه خرتوخر تر است، چون اولا نمی داند باید با عربها علیه 

آمریکا دوست بشود، یا علیه آمریکا با عربها، نمی داند با مبارک بیشتر مخالف است یا با مرسی، و هزار نمی دانم دیگر.

مصری ها هم برای جلوگیری از کشتار احتمالی اخوان المسلمین، و مبارزه با دیکتاتوری و اعدام، حکم اعدام محمد مرسی را 

صادر کردند، ترکیه هم به اعدام مرسی اعتراض کرده و همزمان با مصر و عربستان در حمله به یمن همکاری می کند تا علیه 

ایران بجنگند. 

روسیه هم در همین ماجرا، گفته است که یک ایران هسته ای را بیشتر قبول دارد تا یک ایران که با آمریکا دوست است، و برای 

همین به ایران موشک اس 300 داده و خودش تلاش کرده که توافق ایران و آمریکا علیرغم تلاش های فرانسه و اسرائیل و 

عربستان به نتیجه برسد. در واقع بیشترین تلاش برای رابطه ایران و آمریکا را روسیه انجام داده که خودش مهم ترین مخالف با 

رابطه ایران و آمریکاست.

محمدرضا نقدی هم گفته : « می خواهیم جابجایی قدرت در جهان صورت بگیرد، به همین خاطر در یک جنگ تمام عیار 

درگیریم.» این طرف نمی داند که در این جابجایی قدرت اولین کسی که قرار است قدرتش را از دست بدهد، خودش است، طناب را

انداخته گردنش و داد می زند آن صندلی را بکش از زیر پای من. 


یعنی اگر کسی بتواند بفهمد در خاورمیانه چه خبر است، به ما هم خبر بدهد.



ابراهیم نبوی

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

@haman10 

What kind of doctor do you want to be?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Abii, Tokhm morgh e shaansi chi hast? Mage inhaa ke yek asbaab baazi ye shaansi toush hast, nistesh? Mageh tokhm e morgh shaansi khordani hast?


You never bought any in Iran? Basically it's a hollow chocolate egg with collectible toys inside. I loved them when I was a kid. Here in Canada people point out to the eggs in the stores and say "did you know kinder eggs are banned in the US? Stupid Americans."

lol that's how I knew they were banned in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> You never bought any in Iran? Basically it's a hollow chocolate egg with collectible toys inside. I loved them when I was a kid. Here in Canada people point out to the eggs in the stores and say "did you know kinder eggs are banned in the US? Stupid Americans."
> 
> lol that's how I knew they were banned in the US.



No, I think my mom once bought one of these eggs for me. The egg shape thing was not eatable, but there was some small toys inside  I thought that's tokhm morgh shaansi. 
Isn't it really dangerous for kids? they may really swallow the toys ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> No, I think my mom once bought one of these eggs for me. The egg shape thing was not eatable, but there was some small toys inside  I thought that's tokhm morgh shaansi.
> Isn't it really dangerous for kids? they may really swallow the toys ...


The egg is totally edible. I think you're mistaking it for something else. No it's not dangerous because the toys are inside a separate container inside the egg. Basically you open it up and then there's a small container with the toys inside. There's no way you can bite right through the chocolate and the toy at once.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Hakan said:


> @haman10
> 
> What kind of doctor do you want to be?


What you want does not matter at all . what you get is what counts .

it all depends on how you do on residency exam . 

all in all , i like cardio surgery or neurosurgery . i doubt i can score that high 

how so ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Abii said:


> @2800 Read RMI's last post. Also ask Iraqis to explain to you the nature of Palestinians. They're probably the biggest wahabis in the Arab world. They make Saudis look like Norweigans. Forget IR's brainwashing for a second and open your eyes. The dirt stuck on an Israeli's shoe is worth more than a wahabi Palestinian that wants you, me and all of Iran up in flames. Supporting those scummy felestini wahabis is no different than supporting Daesh.





rmi5 said:


> That's what I call propaganda and what you need to clean from your mind.
> 1. Iraqis were forced by Saddam to go to fronts in Iran-Iraq war while palestinians were volunteer more than any other arab nation.
> 2. Saudi and Turkey are countries with tens of millions of population, so obviously they have more of those takfiris and nutjobs. It does not mean that they are more extremist than palibans.
> 3. Palestinians are not shafi'i. They are Hanafi, and more than 1/5 of them are wahabi(Hanbali). Look the map below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Purim was between jews and amalekites who were semitic people from Kan'an. The whole population of the near east was not 0.5 million at that era!!! Basically, Xexres(not Darius) also helped jews in purim.
> I just mentioned the above facts to show you how many lies are being told to you by ummah propagandists and why a real awakening in Iran is needed.
> 
> 
> outta boy. Then don't reply to me again



دوستان من از شما انتظار دارم که کمی بهتر موضع سیاست مدار ها رو درک کنیم

تفاوتی بین سیاست ظاهری و نیت درونی همه کشورها مشاهده میشه

سیاست ظاهری در همه کشور ها برای مردم عادی هست که دارای وجدان و ایدئولوژی هستند

تو بعضی کشور ها این سیاست ظاهری دموکراسی و ازادی و حقوق اقلیت بقیه شعار ها است
تو ایران هم دفاع از مسلمانان و حق مظلوم صلح طلبی و غیره است


ولی خداییش به این سوال من درست جواب بدید .... تمامی کمک های نظامی ایران به غزه در این سالها گذشته چه نتیجه ای برای غزه و اسراییل داشت؟
جز اینکه باعث نابودی بی سابقه غزه برای چندین بار شد؟
جز اینکه معادل قدرت انفجاری چندین( بیش از 6 ) بمب اتمی رو ی سر غزه بمب فرود اومد؟؟
جز اینکه حماس تبدیل به یه تیغ کوچک و دردناک در گلوی اسرائیل شد؟
جز اینکه مردم اسرائیل و غزه بیشتر طرفدار حکومت های جنگ طلب خودشون شدند
و کینه هردو از هم روز به روز بیشتر شد و نقشه یاسر عرفات برای صلح با اسرائیل از بین رفت

مگه میشه یه نظام یا یه سیاست مدار ببینه که فلسطینی ها با صدام بر ضدش جنگیده اند
و یاسر عرفات صدام رو برادر خودش خواند و با اسرائیل صلح کرد

بعدش افراد همون نظام برای رضای خدا به اون گروه خائن کمک کنند؟؟؟؟
حکومتی رو دیدید که به دشمن خودش برای حقوق بشر کمک کنه؟؟؟

کمک های ایران فقط باعث به تعادل رسیدن و خسته شدن دو طرف ماجرا , اسرائیل و فلسطین شده
باعث شده تا کینه دو طرف از هم روز به روز بیشتر بشه
و جنگ ادامه پیدا کنه

*و در اخر سر اسرائیل و فلسطین رو با جنگیدن بین خودشون مشغول کنه*
تا بتونه سیاست خودش رو در عراق و سوریه و یمن , ضد عربستان به پیش ببره

و در ضمن چهره ضد اسرائیلی و دفاع از مظلومی ایران هم حفظ میشه

از اون طرف ایران در حال رسیدن به یه توازن با امریکا در مذاکرات هسته ای هست
و امریکا هم احتمالا مشتری اینده نفت ایران (پس از سرمایه گذاری در پالایشگاهها) خواهد بود
امریکا هم که قصد داره ارام ارام نیروی خودش رو به سمت اسیای شرقی و چین ببره
که با تخلیه ناوگان پنجم تو خلیج فارس شروع شده

احساس من اینه که ایران خصوصا با دولت و کابینه روحانی و با انتخاب رهبر بعدی
به شدت به سمت امریکا کشیده میشه , اما ارام ارام

فرانسه و انگلیس هم قصدشون اینه که جا پای امریکا تو خاور میانه بگذارند
و بر گردند به دوران طلائی خودشون , قبل از جنگ جهانی دوم

حدث من اینه که سیاستهای ایران در 50 سال اینده احتمالا ضد فرانسوی(به دلیل تندرو بودن دولت فرانسه ضد ایران) خواهد بود
و امریکا هم بیشتر نقش پلیس خوب را خواهد داشت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Abii, Tokhm morgh e shaansi chi hast? Mage inhaa ke yek asbaab baazi ye shaansi toush hast, nistesh? Mageh tokhm e morgh shaansi khordani hast?


lol , bro !!

i think you should revise your life style . your life probably sucked as a kid 

no tokhm-e-morgh-e-shansi ? common now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> The egg is totally edible. I think you're mistaking it for something else. No it's not dangerous because the toys are inside a separate container inside the egg. Basically you open it up and then there's a small container with the toys inside. There's no way you can bite right through the chocolate and the toy at once.


Yeah, I think I was mistaken. 



haman10 said:


> lol , bro !!
> 
> i think you should revise your life style . your life probably sucked as a kid
> 
> no tokhm-e-morgh-e-shansi ? common now



Nah, my mother was always saying that these stuff are pointless and for small (stupid) kids  I have a deep conservative background and upbringing as I said before ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> دوستان من از شما انتظار دارم که یخورده بهتر است موضع سیاست مدار ها رو درک کنیم
> 
> تفاوتی بین سیاست ظاهری و نیت درونی همه کشورها مشاهده میشه
> 
> سیاست ظاهری در همه کشور ها برای مردم عادی هست که دارای وجدان و ایدئولوژی هستند
> 
> تو بعضی کشور ها این سیاست ظاهری دموکراسی و ازادی و حقوق اقلیت بقیه شعار ها است
> تو ایران هم دفاع از مسلمانان و حق مظلوم صلح طلبی و غیره است
> 
> 
> ولی خداییش به این سوال من درست جواب بدید .... تمامی کمک های نظامی ایران به غزه در این سالها گذشته چه نتیجه ای برای غزه و اسراییل داشت؟
> جز اینکه باعث نابودی بی سابقه غزه برای چندین بار شد؟
> جز اینکه معادل قدرت انفجاری چندین( بیش از 6 ) بمب اتمی رو ی سر غزه بمب فرود اومد؟؟
> جز اینکه حماس تبدیل به یه تیغ کوچک و دردناک در گلوی اسرائیل شد؟
> جز اینکه مردم اسرائیل و غزه بیشتر طرفدار حکومت های جنگ طلب خودشون شدند
> جز اینکه کینه هردو از هم روز به روز بیشتر شد و نقشه یاسر عرفات برای صلح از بین رفت
> 
> مگه میشه یه نظام یا یه سیاست مدار ببینه که فلسطینی ها با صدام بر ضدش جنگیده اند و یاسر عرفات صدام رو برادر خودش خوند و با اسرائیل صلح کرد
> بعدش افراد همون نظام برای رضای خدا به اون گروه خائن کمک کنند؟؟؟؟
> حکومتی رو دیدید که به دشمن خودش برای حقوق بشر کمک کنه؟؟؟
> 
> کمک های ایران فقط باعث به تعادل رسیدن و خسته شدن دو طرف ماجرا , اسرائیل و فلسطین شده
> باعث شده تا کینه دو طرف از هم روز به روز بیشتر بشه
> و جنگ ادامه پیدا کنه
> *و در اخر سر اسرائیل و فلسطین رو با جنگیدن مشغول کنه*
> تا بتونه سیاست خودش رو در عراق و سوریه و یمن , ضد عربستان به پیش ببره
> 
> از اون طرف ایران در حال رسیدن به یه توازن با امریکا در مذاکرات هسته ای هست
> امریکا هم که قصد داره ارام ارام نیروی خودش رو به سمت اسیای شرقی و چین ببره
> که با تخلیه ناوگان پنجم تو خلیج فارس شروع شده
> 
> احساس من اینه که ایران خصوصا با دولت فعلی و با انتخاب رهبر بعدی
> به شدت به سمت امریکا کشیده میشه , اما ارام ارام
> 
> فرانسه و انگلیس هم قصدشون اینه که جا پای امریکا تو خاور میانه بگذارند
> و بر گردند به دوران طلائی خودشون , قبل از جنگ جهانی دوم
> 
> حدث من اینه که سیاستهای ایران در 50 سال اینده احتمالا ضد فرانسوی(به دلیل تندرو بودن دولت فرانسه ضد ایران) خواهد بود
> و امریکا هم بیشتر نقش پلیس خوب را خواهد داشت


Hadeaghal roo rasti, ta ye had. Garche asan to bagh nisti, vali hadeaghal ro rast.

Hala giram haminiye ke to migi. IR masalan migim in dota ro endakhte joone ham. Vaseye in Iran shode Kore Shomali. Miarze in az nazaret?

To bagh nisti. Jomhoori Eslamiam hich kaso nandakhte joone hichki. Ina az maghable tarikh dashtan beham var miraftan. Etefaghan ba oomadane shoma shiyeha, in felestinihaye wahabiye kharkose tavajoshoono az Israel bardashtan chasboondan be shomaha.

Iran bayad bere berahe Japan, Turkiye, Chin, Kore Jonobi... Bayad ye chizi az in mamlekat sakht. Be kiret baghiye khavare miyane chikar mikonan. In jomhoori eslamiye kiri faghad ye level behtar az Daeshe. Hamchi dari analiz mikoni engar jomhoori eslami naghshe dare vase karash. Baba ye mosht akhoond dozari oomadan to ghodrat, 20 sale aval faghad ridan to mamlekat, hala daran mizanan to sare khodeshoon bebinan chejoori mitoonan booye gande gohi ke zadan be Irano beshooran.

EDIT: fekr kardam to 2800 boodi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> دوستان من از شما انتظار دارم که کمی بهتر موضع سیاست مدار ها رو درک کنیم
> 
> تفاوتی بین سیاست ظاهری و نیت درونی همه کشورها مشاهده میشه
> 
> سیاست ظاهری در همه کشور ها برای مردم عادی هست که دارای وجدان و ایدئولوژی هستند
> 
> تو بعضی کشور ها این سیاست ظاهری دموکراسی و ازادی و حقوق اقلیت بقیه شعار ها است
> تو ایران هم دفاع از مسلمانان و حق مظلوم صلح طلبی و غیره است
> 
> 
> ولی خداییش به این سوال من درست جواب بدید .... تمامی کمک های نظامی ایران به غزه در این سالها گذشته چه نتیجه ای برای غزه و اسراییل داشت؟
> جز اینکه باعث نابودی بی سابقه غزه برای چندین بار شد؟
> جز اینکه معادل قدرت انفجاری چندین( بیش از 6 ) بمب اتمی رو ی سر غزه بمب فرود اومد؟؟
> جز اینکه حماس تبدیل به یه تیغ کوچک و دردناک در گلوی اسرائیل شد؟
> جز اینکه مردم اسرائیل و غزه بیشتر طرفدار حکومت های جنگ طلب خودشون شدند
> و کینه هردو از هم روز به روز بیشتر شد و نقشه یاسر عرفات برای صلح با اسرائیل از بین رفت
> 
> مگه میشه یه نظام یا یه سیاست مدار ببینه که فلسطینی ها با صدام بر ضدش جنگیده اند
> و یاسر عرفات صدام رو برادر خودش خواند و با اسرائیل صلح کرد
> 
> بعدش افراد همون نظام برای رضای خدا به اون گروه خائن کمک کنند؟؟؟؟
> حکومتی رو دیدید که به دشمن خودش برای حقوق بشر کمک کنه؟؟؟
> 
> کمک های ایران فقط باعث به تعادل رسیدن و خسته شدن دو طرف ماجرا , اسرائیل و فلسطین شده
> باعث شده تا کینه دو طرف از هم روز به روز بیشتر بشه
> و جنگ ادامه پیدا کنه
> 
> *و در اخر سر اسرائیل و فلسطین رو با جنگیدن بین خودشون مشغول کنه*
> تا بتونه سیاست خودش رو در عراق و سوریه و یمن , ضد عربستان به پیش ببره
> 
> و در ضمن چهره ضد اسرائیلی و دفاع از مظلومی ایران هم حفظ میشه
> 
> از اون طرف ایران در حال رسیدن به یه توازن با امریکا در مذاکرات هسته ای هست
> و امریکا هم احتمالا مشتری اینده نفت ایران (پس از سرمایه گذاری در پالایشگاهها) خواهد بود
> امریکا هم که قصد داره ارام ارام نیروی خودش رو به سمت اسیای شرقی و چین ببره
> که با تخلیه ناوگان پنجم تو خلیج فارس شروع شده
> 
> احساس من اینه که ایران خصوصا با دولت و کابینه روحانی و با انتخاب رهبر بعدی
> به شدت به سمت امریکا کشیده میشه , اما ارام ارام
> 
> فرانسه و انگلیس هم قصدشون اینه که جا پای امریکا تو خاور میانه بگذارند
> و بر گردند به دوران طلائی خودشون , قبل از جنگ جهانی دوم
> 
> حدث من اینه که سیاستهای ایران در 50 سال اینده احتمالا ضد فرانسوی(به دلیل تندرو بودن دولت فرانسه ضد ایران) خواهد بود
> و امریکا هم بیشتر نقش پلیس خوب را خواهد داشت


Ta yek ja hayi ra taghriban khoub oumadi, vali az yek jaahaayi be ba'd ra aslan na.
Bebin aziz jan, shoma baayad az afraad e haakem be iran shnaakht daashteh bashi ta dalil e siyaasat hashoun ra befahmi.
Eslaam e siyaasi e haal haazer e iran, ba mosaaferat e navvab safavi be mesr va ashna shodan ba sayyed e qutb va ekhvaan muslimin shorou' shod. Vaghti navvab bargasht, ta'sir e amighi ra rouye rohaniyoun e javoun va no javoun e oun moghe' ke alaan dar ghodrat dar iran hastand, gozaasht. Tafakkor e ekhwani va ummah, dar iran haakem hast. gorouh e tarafdaar e in tafakkor dar iran, hich vaght shekaaf e shia-sunni ra nafahmid, va hamisheh be donbaal e harf haye ekhwani, ummah va hakem shodan bar oun ummah ye farzi boud. Hemaayat az felestin ham ke noghte moshtarak e islamist ha va chapi ha(gorouhi ke intellect mahsoub mishodan tou daheh 1360's va nofouz dar jahaan daashtan) boud. Felestin shod sho'aar e Iran, vali be faasele ye kami az enghelaab e Iran, donyaa vaared e 1990's shod ke jahaan kaamel taghyir kard va in sho'aar ha digeh arzeshesh ra tou donyaa ye jadid az dast daad. faghat mound toudeh ye aghab mounde ye keshvar haye eslaami, ke ounhaa dar nazar boud ta moddati be khaater e felestin be Iran jazb beshand, vali in ettefaagh nayoftaad, va ba'd az maajaraaye souriye, ghaziyeh kaamel bargasht be mafhoum e nefrat az iran dar in galleh e eslaami. alaan, hakemiyat e Iran, baayad tasmim giri bekoneh. raah e ghadimi ke hich vaght javaab nadaad, ya yek policy bar asaas e yek raabeteh ma'ghoul ba donyaa, va rahaa kardan e in strategy ghadimi.


shab be kheyr every one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Uhuhu said:


> خاورمیانه، خرتوخر عظما
> فعلا در خاورمیانه همه دعواها سر یک چیزی است که معلوم نیست چیست، حالا لحاف ملاست، یا تشک یکی دیگر، روشن نیست.
> 
> از یک طرف کشورهای عرب، جمع شدند در کمپ دیوید و از اوباما می خواهند به آنها ضمانت بدهد که ایران به آنها و اسرائیل
> 
> حمله نمی کند، آن هم از آمریکایی که دارد با ایران نزدیک می شود تا علیه عربستان و کشورهای عربی که دارند توسط داعش و
> 
> عربستان منطقه را به هم می ریزند، بجنگد. آمریکا هم چنین تضمینی نداده، چون تازه بعد از 37 سال دارد با ایران احتمالا آشتی می کند.
> 
> 
> اسرائیل هم با عربها و ترکیه متحد شده که با ایران بجنگد، چون ایران تنها کشوری است که برای حمایت از فلسطین و عربها می
> 
> خواهند با اسرائیل بجنگد، آن هم فلسطینی که در حمله عربستان با یمن علیه ایران موضع گیری کرده، چون ایران می خواهد برای
> 
> حفظ فلسطین از دست اسرائیل امنیت خودش را از دست بدهد.
> 
> ایران هم دارد برای مبارزه با عربستان و اسرائیل و ترکیه که عامل آمریکا هستند، با آمریکا رابطه برقرار می کند که بعد از اینکه
> 
> با آمریکا دوست شد، پوز عربستان را بزند. ایران وضعیتش از همه خرتوخر تر است، چون اولا نمی داند باید با عربها علیه
> 
> آمریکا دوست بشود، یا علیه آمریکا با عربها، نمی داند با مبارک بیشتر مخالف است یا با مرسی، و هزار نمی دانم دیگر.
> 
> مصری ها هم برای جلوگیری از کشتار احتمالی اخوان المسلمین، و مبارزه با دیکتاتوری و اعدام، حکم اعدام محمد مرسی را
> 
> صادر کردند، ترکیه هم به اعدام مرسی اعتراض کرده و همزمان با مصر و عربستان در حمله به یمن همکاری می کند تا علیه
> 
> ایران بجنگند.
> 
> روسیه هم در همین ماجرا، گفته است که یک ایران هسته ای را بیشتر قبول دارد تا یک ایران که با آمریکا دوست است، و برای
> 
> همین به ایران موشک اس 300 داده و خودش تلاش کرده که توافق ایران و آمریکا علیرغم تلاش های فرانسه و اسرائیل و
> 
> عربستان به نتیجه برسد. در واقع بیشترین تلاش برای رابطه ایران و آمریکا را روسیه انجام داده که خودش مهم ترین مخالف با
> 
> رابطه ایران و آمریکاست.
> 
> محمدرضا نقدی هم گفته : « می خواهیم جابجایی قدرت در جهان صورت بگیرد، به همین خاطر در یک جنگ تمام عیار
> 
> درگیریم.» این طرف نمی داند که در این جابجایی قدرت اولین کسی که قرار است قدرتش را از دست بدهد، خودش است، طناب را
> 
> انداخته گردنش و داد می زند آن صندلی را بکش از زیر پای من.
> 
> 
> یعنی اگر کسی بتواند بفهمد در خاورمیانه چه خبر است، به ما هم خبر بدهد.
> 
> 
> 
> ابراهیم نبوی​



با اینکه یه بخشی از حرفهای آقا ابرام درسته ولی موضوع خیلی ساده تر از این حرفاست...
همیشه داستان روایط کشورها و سیاستهای خارجی و استراتژیک کشورهای بزرگ همین بوده...همیشه کشورها سعی میکنند با روی خوش نشان دادن به گروهی و دشمنی با گروهی دیگر و بعد از مدتی برعکس این قضیه برنامه های دراز مدت خودشون رو پیش ببرند...البته این در مورد کشورهای مهم دارای استراتژی بلند مدت صدق میکنه...بیشتر کشورهای دنیا تابع هستند و هرچی بزرگترها بگن انجام میدن چه دلشون بخواد و چه نه...
قبل از انقلاب که بین مذهبیها اختلاف بود بر اینکه اصلا بعد از انقلاب استراتژی چی باشه... چند سال اول انقلاب هم افکار امام خمینی شد پایه استراتژی کشور و چون انقلاب بود دستکم تا 15 سال اول کشور هیچ استراتژی مشخصی نداشت اما الان نزدیک بیست ساله بعد از ریاست رفسنجانی و رهبری آقای خامنه ای که کشور برای خودش استراتژی داره و تک تک رفتارهای ایران رو میشه در این رابطه تفسیر کرد...چرا به نظر من رفتارها استراتژی داره بخاطر اینکه ایران یه شبه نشد مهره مهم در چندین کشور خاور میانه...اونها الان بیشت ساله وقت گذاشتن اونجا که این شده..و همچنان دارند روی کشورهای جدیدی کار میکنند و اخیرا دیگه این شامل تنها کشورهای شیعه نمیشه... برنامه های ایران در امریکای جنوبی هم در همین راستاست...یه گزارش امریکایی میگفت روسای جمهور و اطلاعاتی 12 کشور امریکایی جنوبی و مرکزی در امریکا دور هم جمع شدن تا در رابطه با فعالیتهای ایران تصمیم بگیرند... این گزارش میگفت ایران در چندین کشور امریکایی نمیدونم 1000 تا 10000 تا یه همچین
چیزی مرکز فرهنگی سیاسی فعال داره که مردم رو دارن از طریق کمک به فقرا، ساخت بیمارستان و خیریه و غیره جذب میکنند
این درسته چون من یه مدتی طولانی در لبنان بوددم و اونجا دقیقا میدیدم ایران داره چکار میکنه...بیشتر مردم میگفت ایران خوبه و ایرانیها احتمالا فرشته هستند و یه عده که سنی بودن با وجود بغضشون راجع به ایران جرات حرف بد زدن نداشتن... ایران باید برید ببینید داره چکار میکنه در هر کشوری که پا گذاشته
ایران داره همین کارو در افریقا و آسیا هم میکنه
اگر تا کنون ایران اینقدر پیچیدگی در روابطش به چشم نمیومده بخاط این بوده که اصلا کشور مهمی نبوده...حالا ایران یکی دو دهه هست که مهم شده بخاطر افزایش قدرتش و همین باعث شده روابطش گیج کننده بنظر بیاد
دویست سال پیش دعوا داخلی بود و بر سر این بود که یه گروه تابع انگلیس بودن یه گروه روس یه گروه آلمان یه گروه امریکا و در مجموع کشور کاملا تابع بود
الان دستکم 2 دهه هست که ایران وارد باشگاه کشورهای مهم دنیا شده و برای خودش برنامه استراتژیک داره و داره برای تحقق اونها تلاش میکنه
الان در منطقه اینطوری شده که ایران داره یه کاری رو شروع می کنه بقیه بهش تنها عکس العمل نشون میدن و ابتکار عمل دست ایرانه

برنامه استراتژیک ایران کنونی میگه که ایجاد روابط یا دشمنی با هیچ کشوری خط قرمز نیست مادامی که به توسعه قدرت جهانی ایران منجر بشه
من از یه استراتژیست مطرح ایرانی که تصمیم گیرندست شنیدم که میگفت برنامه های استراتژیک ایران فوق العاده و بیش از اندازه موفق بوده و علت زوم کردن غرب روی ایران هم همینه... تا چند سال پیش غرب تمام قوای خودش رو متحد کرده بود ایران رو تا دیر نشده در نطفه خفه کنه اما نتونستند و الان دیگه کار از کار گذشته
ضمنا این بنده خدا می گفت ایران به شیوه جدیدی از مدیریت استراتژیک رسیده که در اون برای اینکه ابر قدرت باشی و تاثیر زیادی در دنیا داشته باشی نیازی یه خرجهای چند صد میلیاردی نیست و نیازی نیست حتما ده تریلیون اقتصاد داشته باشی و یک میلیون نیروی نظامی
ایران یادگرفته از ابزارهای دینی، فرهنگی و سیاسی و اجتماعی خیریعچنان استفاده ای بکنه که یک تریلیون دلار نتونه بکنه
نمونش عراق که بعد از جنگ در سال 90 با وجودی که اکثریت عراقیها شیعه بودند بیشترشون تحت تاثیر صدام مخالف ایران و ایرانی بودند و حالا ببینید جایگاه ایران و ایرانی رو در عراق...اینقدر عمق استراتژیک داره ایران که بیراه نیست بگیم الان عراقیها خودشون رو هم خونواده ایرانیها میدونند و سرنوشتشون رو هم یکی می دونند
در ضمن ما نباید به شایعات و ظاهر قضیه نگاه کنیم که در خاورمیانه چه میگذره همیشه سیستهای استراتژیک کشورها مشخصه تا حد زیادی و پشت پرده و در جلسات خصوصی بین ایران و امریکا کاملا می دونند که دارند چکار میکنند و از همکاریها چی بدست میارند و در آینده روابطشون به چه سمتی باید بره​


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Abii said:


> Hadeaghal roo rasti, ta ye had. Garche asan to bagh nisti, vali hadeaghal ro rast.
> 
> Hala giram haminiye ke to migi. IR masalan migim in dota ro endakhte joone ham. Vaseye in Iran shode Kore Shomali. Miarze in az nazaret?
> 
> To bagh nisti. Jomhoori Eslamiam hich kaso nandakhte joone hichki. Ina az maghable tarikh dashtan beham var miraftan. Etefaghan ba oomadane shoma shiyeha, in felestinihaye wahabiye kharkose tavajoshoono az Israel bardashtan chasboondan be shomaha.
> 
> Iran bayad bere berahe Japan, Turkiye, Chin, Kore Jonobi... Bayad ye chizi az in mamlekat sakht. Be kiret baghiye khavare miyane chikar mikonan. In jomhoori eslamiye kiri faghad ye level behtar az Daeshe. Hamchi dari analiz mikoni engar jomhoori eslami naghshe dare vase karash. Baba ye mosht akhoond dozari oomadan to ghodrat, 20 sale aval faghad ridan to mamlekat, hala daran mizanan to sare khodeshoon bebinan chejoori mitoonan booye gande gohi ke zadan be Irano beshooran.
> 
> EDIT: fekr kardam to 2800 boodi.



man ham ghabol daram ke nadoni va gand zadan ba'zi ha tamomi nadare....
hata in ghadr kheng hastan ke nezam khodeshon ra ba daste khodeshon nabod mikonand
nemonash ham Dr. Ahmadinezhad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rahi2357 said:


> raabetey e Iran va felestin ---
> 
> Onche Iran az in rabete giresh miad : isole shodan , tahrim va az beyn raftane billion ha dollar , mahdoudiat dar barname atomi va nadashtane haghe saakhte taslihaate hasteyi + etc...


دوست من
البته من این قسمت رو قبول ندارم چون مهم ترین قسمت سناریوی ایزوله شدن(اقتصادی) ایران در زمان احمدی نژاد بود و ربطی به فلسطین نداشت
* شروع فاجعه سر انرژی هسته ای بود*
واقعیت اینه که تقریبا تمام کشور های منطقه (یکی زیاد و یکی کم) کینه عمیقی از اسرائیل دارند
خیلی از همین کشور های عربی مثلا عربستان و لبنان و مخصوصا ترکیه اردوغان حرکتهای ضد اسرائیلی زیادی می کنند
و خودشون رو ضد اسرائیل معرفی می کنند
ولی رابطه خوبی با امریکا هم دارند (کمک نظامی هم دریافت می کنند)...

اسرائیل هم از این قضیه کاملا راضی هست

*دلیلش اینه که امریکا اختلافات اسرائیل با بقیه کشور های منطقه رو قبول کرده *

حتی خود دولت محمود عباس هم رابطه اش با امریکا بهتر از ما هست
ببین سیاست خارجی ما زمان احمدی نژاد چه فاجعه ای بود که حتی چین و روسیه دل خوشی از ما نداشتند
یعنی خاک بر سر.....

من پیشنهاد نمی کنم که ایران طرفدار اسرائیل باشه چون رژیم اسرائیل (با این همه قدرت رسانه ها) وضعیت سیاسی خوبی نداره
و برای خود امریکا هم مایه درد سر هست

حتی زمان شاه هم با اینکه ایران و اسرائیل متحد راهبردی بودند ولی مقامات اسرائیل پنهانی به ایران می اومدند
فکرش رو بکنید چقدر این رابطه برای اسرائیل مهم بود که ذلت پنهانی اومدن(برخلاف روابط دیپلماتیک بین کشور ها) رو قبول می کردند تا حمایت ایران رو داشته باشند

کلا برای ما اسرائیل خوب نیست و ممکنه درصد بالایی از مردم را هم مخالف نظام کنه و یک انقلاب دیگه
خوب همه می دونید که سیاست ضد اسرائیلی تو ایران خیلی زیاد هست و خود محمد رضا هم اینو خوب می دونست

ایزوله شدن نظامی ما هم بعد از اشغال سفارت بود


*حرف من اینه که ما می تونیم مثل ترکیه  طرفدار فلسطین هم باشیم و در عین حال متحد امریکا هم باشیم*
تو خاور میانه این مدل روابط متناقض خیلی عادی هست
این پست زیر رو بخونید قضیه این خاور میانه دستتون میاد
*فقط باید موج سوار خوبی باشیم*




Uhuhu said:


> خاورمیانه، خرتوخر عظما
> فعلا در خاورمیانه همه دعواها سر یک چیزی است که معلوم نیست چیست، حالا لحاف ملاست، یا تشک یکی دیگر، روشن نیست.
> 
> از یک طرف کشورهای عرب، جمع شدند در کمپ دیوید و از اوباما می خواهند به آنها ضمانت بدهد که ایران به آنها و اسرائیل
> 
> حمله نمی کند، آن هم از آمریکایی که دارد با ایران نزدیک می شود تا علیه عربستان و کشورهای عربی که دارند توسط داعش و
> 
> عربستان منطقه را به هم می ریزند، بجنگد. آمریکا هم چنین تضمینی نداده، چون تازه بعد از 37 سال دارد با ایران احتمالا آشتی می کند.
> 
> 
> اسرائیل هم با عربها و ترکیه متحد شده که با ایران بجنگد، چون ایران تنها کشوری است که برای حمایت از فلسطین و عربها می
> 
> خواهند با اسرائیل بجنگد، آن هم فلسطینی که در حمله عربستان با یمن علیه ایران موضع گیری کرده، چون ایران می خواهد برای
> 
> حفظ فلسطین از دست اسرائیل امنیت خودش را از دست بدهد.
> 
> ایران هم دارد برای مبارزه با عربستان و اسرائیل و ترکیه که عامل آمریکا هستند، با آمریکا رابطه برقرار می کند که بعد از اینکه
> 
> با آمریکا دوست شد، پوز عربستان را بزند. ایران وضعیتش از همه خرتوخر تر است، چون اولا نمی داند باید با عربها علیه
> 
> آمریکا دوست بشود، یا علیه آمریکا با عربها، نمی داند با مبارک بیشتر مخالف است یا با مرسی، و هزار نمی دانم دیگر.
> 
> مصری ها هم برای جلوگیری از کشتار احتمالی اخوان المسلمین، و مبارزه با دیکتاتوری و اعدام، حکم اعدام محمد مرسی را
> 
> صادر کردند، ترکیه هم به اعدام مرسی اعتراض کرده و همزمان با مصر و عربستان در حمله به یمن همکاری می کند تا علیه
> 
> ایران بجنگند.
> 
> روسیه هم در همین ماجرا، گفته است که یک ایران هسته ای را بیشتر قبول دارد تا یک ایران که با آمریکا دوست است، و برای
> 
> همین به ایران موشک اس 300 داده و خودش تلاش کرده که توافق ایران و آمریکا علیرغم تلاش های فرانسه و اسرائیل و
> 
> عربستان به نتیجه برسد. در واقع بیشترین تلاش برای رابطه ایران و آمریکا را روسیه انجام داده که خودش مهم ترین مخالف با
> 
> رابطه ایران و آمریکاست.
> 
> محمدرضا نقدی هم گفته : « می خواهیم جابجایی قدرت در جهان صورت بگیرد، به همین خاطر در یک جنگ تمام عیار
> 
> درگیریم.» این طرف نمی داند که در این جابجایی قدرت اولین کسی که قرار است قدرتش را از دست بدهد، خودش است، طناب را
> 
> انداخته گردنش و داد می زند آن صندلی را بکش از زیر پای من.
> 
> 
> *یعنی اگر کسی بتواند بفهمد در خاورمیانه چه خبر است، به ما هم خبر بدهد.*
> 
> 
> 
> ابراهیم نبوی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Hala in tanka ro az koja mikhan bekharan? Amrika, faranseh, alman, roos ya israyl?

Yeh soorye bood keh miraft az roosa va chinia motor va lavazem yadaki tank mikharid midad beh Iran keh Iran Zolfaqar bezaneh, onam keh ozashon in shood: The War Nerd: Doing the math on Alawite casualty numbers | PandoDaily

Hala saipa mitooneh motor tank bezaneh? Jabeh dandasham keh hatman IranKhodro tartibesho mideh. 

Bayad berim hamoon chieftana ro dobareh rang bezanim bebarim labe marz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Daneshmand said:


> Hala in tanka ro az koja mikhan bekharan? Amrika, faranseh, alman, roos ya israyl?
> 
> Yeh soorye bood keh miraft az roosa va chinia motor va lavazem yadaki tank mikharid midad beh Iran keh Iran Zolfaqar bezaneh, onam keh ozashon in shood: The War Nerd: Doing the math on Alawite casualty numbers | PandoDaily
> 
> Hala saipa mitooneh motor tank bezaneh? Jabeh dandasham keh hatman IranKhodro tartibesho mideh.
> 
> Bayad berim hamoon chieftana ro dobareh rang bezanim bebarim labe marz.



az hamon ghadim ham iran motore tankesho az Ukraine mikharid ..... hatta allan ham ba dor zadan tahrim motor ha ro az ukrain mikhare

ravabete iran va ukraine hatta bad az enghelab 2 pish hanoz ham khob hast

moshkel ma motor nist

moshkel ine ke niro zamini pole kafi barayr mass production z3 ro nadare
mass production niyaz be ye khat tolid va shbake ghat'e sazi
va az hame mohemtar* bodget moshakhas va peyvaste dare
*
chon z3 ta zamani ke mass produce nashe .. baraye artesh sarfe eghtesadi nadare va hamon t-72 arzon tar da miyad


------------------------------------------------------------------



کسی اون شی نورانی 10 سال پیش رو یادش هست؟؟؟
چی شد اخرش هر شب میومد تو یه شهر ایران و یه ساعت روی شهر مانور می داد و می رفت
حداقل برای دو هفته هر شب تو ایران دیده می شد و صدا و سیما هم هر شب خبر می داد
اخرش چی شد یه کارشناس می گفت سفینه فضایی بود و یکی دیگه می گفت هواپیمای جاسوسی؟

هیچ بازخورد رسمی هم نبود
یعنی یه چیزی دو هفته تو اسمون یه ملت رو متوجه به خودش کرده بعدش هیچ کی اصلا نگفت این چی بود
من کشته مرده این اطلاع رسانی و سانسور کاری اقایون هستم
العان اگه امریکا بود یه عالمه ستاد بحران و امنیت ملی تشکیل می شد تا این شی رو بعد از 2 هفته چرخیدن تو اسمون شناسایی کنند

نمی دونم شاید هم محرمانه بود و چیزی نگفتند
ولی خدایی 2 هفته مشاهده برای 70 میلیون ادم خیلی زیاده



حالا اونو بیخیال
این یکی اخریش بود که صدای و نور زیادی داشت و خیلی از هم دانشگاهای من اونو دیده بودند 

* حتما نظرات مردم رو بخونید

سقوط یک شی نورانی در آب‌های غرب مازندران+توضیحات سپاه بابلسر درباره رؤیت شئ نورانی

روایت شاهدان عینی از سقوط شیء نورانی در آب‌های خزر / بالاخره گلوله آتشینی که در خزر سقوط کرد چه بود؟ - پایگاه خبری تحلیلی فردا | Farda News*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> az hamon ghadim ham iran motore tankesho az Ukraine mikharid ..... hatta allan ham ba dor zadan tahrim motor ha ro az ukrain mikhare
> 
> ravabete iran va ukraine hatta bad az enghelab 2 pish hanoz ham khob hast
> 
> moshkel ma motor nist
> 
> moshkel ine ke niro zamini pole kafi barayr mass production z3 ro nadare
> mass production niyaz be ye khat tolid va shbake ghat'e sazi
> va az hame mohemtar* bodget moshakhas va peyvaste dare
> *
> chon z3 ta zamani ke mass produce nashe .. baraye artesh sarfe eghtesadi nadare va hamon t-72 arzon tar da miyad



Man manzooram kolli bood. Khat e tolidi keh beh ghachagh motor, charkh va farman o hezar chizeh digeh az kharej ehtiaj dashteh basheh digeh khat e tolid nist. Moshkel teknology hast na pool va boodjeh. Varna niroye kari vojod dareh ba in hameh javooneh bikar. Ageh teknology dakheli basheh digeh beh arz ham ehtiaj nist va faghat ba toman misheh karha ro jelo bord. Toman ham keh khodemon chap mikonim. Moshkel asasi nabood tavanaye tolid teknology hast. Keh in ham bayad az masoolin soval besheh chera ba vojod neem million "mohandes" keshvar nemitooneh khodesh ghete' bezaneh va mohtaj motor ukraini ya roosi hast (beh vasteye sooryeh ya mongolia ya venezuela)?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> @Abii


Cool effects. Song is not bad. Do you follow Eurovision? I never follow it. The songs are too cheesy and these Europeans insist on singing in English which makes them sound funny lol

Do people follow the Eurovision in Iran? Over here we never hear anything about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Cool effects. Song is not bad. Do you follow Eurovision? I never follow it. The songs are too cheesy and these Europeans insist on singing in English which makes them sound funny lol
> 
> Do people follow the Eurovision in Iran? Over here we never hear anything about it.


Eurovision is a gladiator arena as @flamer84 used to call it, the votings are biased, no other way to explain how Wurst won last year. 
We didnt participated in the last two organisations, we really had a good chace to win it with Manga, but became second after the lame German song.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Eurovision is a gladiator arena as @flamer84 used to call it, the votings are biased, no other way to explain how Wurst won last year.
> We didnt participated in the last two organisations, we really had a good chace to win it with Manga, but became second after the lame German song.


What's the German song? Wanna hear it. 

Is it a rule to sing in English in Eurovision contests? I find this song weird as well. It's not believable if that makes any sense. They all sound like they're reading from a piece of paper. 

If they all sang in their own native languages I would tune in every year and watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> What's the German song? Wanna hear it.


This one.








Abii said:


> Is it a rule to sing in English in Eurovision contests? I find this song weird as well. It's not believable if that makes any sense. They all sound like they're reading from a piece of paper.


Well compared to German one our was much better i think, and no you can also join in your native language but English ones get better ratings ususally.

This one is in Turkish for exsample, and i agree with you about native language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well compared to German one our was much better i think, and no you can also join in your native language but English ones get better ratings ususally.
> 
> This one is in Turkish for exsample, and i agree with you about native language.


Holy **** that "German" song is fucking horrific. I literally laughed. So bad. It's like me trying to sing in Yiddish by reading the words from a piece of paper. 

This talk reminded me of a Turkish song I used to have on my mp3 player back in high school. Took me a few minutes to find it b/c I had to keep googling random things on Google, but I found it lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@xenon54 @Abii 

Guys, i watched "Mad Max: Fury Road" in the weekend.....and it was fvcking awesome.... "out of this world" quality good.

Now i'm wondering...it's budget was $150 million...and as for now it grossed $135 million...how much profit should it make, so WB should give green light for a sequel film ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Holy **** that "German" song is fucking horrific. I literally laughed. So bad. It's like me trying to sing in Yiddish by reading the words from a piece of paper.
> 
> This talk reminded me of a Turkish song I used to have on my mp3 player back in high school. Took me a few minutes to find it b/c I had to keep googling random things on Google, but I found it lol.


I like this version better. 








Sinan said:


> Guys, i watched "Mad Max: Fury Road" in the weekend.....and it was fvcking awesome.... "out of this world" quality good.


9gag is full of post about this movie, gonna watch as soon as it comes out in HD, now gonna watch Tributes of Panem Mockingjay tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> 9gag is full of post about this movie, gonna watch as soon as it comes out in HD, now gonna watch Tributes of Panem Mockingjay tonight.


Mate, watch it in cinema...it would be a waste to watch it anywhere but the cinema.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, watch it in cinema...it would be a waste to watch it anywhere but the cinema.


Well you pay 20$ just for the movie without snacks and such stuff, i would have to go to Germany but its most full there, need reservation, organizing this with friends is a horror, lazy creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Well you pay 20$ just for the movie without snacks and such stuff, i would have to go to Germany but its most full there, need reservation, organizing this with friends is a horror, lazy creatures.


Please, please find a way bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Please, please find a way bro.


Hmm, well if you insist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Hmm, well if you insist.


I very much insist..... 

And WTF with the $20...it's like $6...in the most expensive cinema in Ankara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I very much insist.....
> 
> And WTF with the $20...it's like $6...in the most expensive cinema in Ankara.


lol 6$ is the popcorn alone here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

xenon54 said:


> lol 6$ is the popcorn alone here.



same here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> lol 6$ is the popcorn alone here.





Azeri440 said:


> same here
> 
> 
> View attachment 224661



Is it same in the* Azerbaijan* too ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Sinan said:


> Is it same in the* Azerbaijan* too ???



a lot cheaper , 5 AZN/ almost same USD

but I am talking about Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Doostan ino didid?

Maulana Fazlur Rehman: “From earthquakes to inflation are caused by the Jeans-Wearing Women"

in hamoon martikast ke tazhorat rah andakht dar Pakistan dar hemayat az Malek Alzhaimer va migoft bayad Pakistan artesh beferste Yemen vagar na ma khodemoon 100 hezar salafi ro mosallah mikonim va mifrestim!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Hala saipa mitooneh motor tank bezaneh?





Shahryar Hedayati said:


> az hamon ghadim ham iran motore tankesho az Ukraine mikharid ..... hatta allan ham ba dor zadan tahrim motor ha ro az ukrain mikhare


n akheyr baradar man , ebteda bale ma motor hamoon ru az ukraine mikharidim . alan intor nistesh va khodeshoon tolid mikonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> n akheyr baradar man , ebteda bale ma motor hamoon ru az ukraine mikharidim . alan intor nistesh va khodeshoon tolid mikonan



من تا حالا خبری از تولید موتور12 سیلندر 96 ولو 1000 اسب بخاری نشنیدم و ندیدم فرمانده ای اون رو اعلام کنه
اگه در داخل تولید می شد حتما این دستاورد بزرگ رونمایی می شد یا خبری اعلام می کردند
این موتور هم قدرت موتور 12 سیلندر بوگاتی ویرون هست






اگه خبری از تولیدش باشه خیلی خوبه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> من تا حالا خبری از تولید موتور12 سیلندر 96 ولو 1000 اسب بخاری نشنیدم و ندیدم فرمانده ای اون رو اعلام کنه
> اگه در داخل تولید می شد حتما این دستاورد بزرگ رونمایی می شد یا خبری اعلام می کردند
> این موتور 12 هم قدرت موتور 12 سیلندر بوگاتی ویرون هست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگه خبری از تولیدش باشه خیلی خوبه


nake hame chi ru elam mikonan ? 

age motor 5000 asb bokhari mitoonan tolid konan vase naval vessel ha , chera nabayad betoonan ino tolid konan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 @Abii
> 
> Guys, i watched "Mad Max: Fury Road" in the weekend.....and it was fvcking awesome.... "out of this world" quality good.
> 
> Now i'm wondering...it's budget was $150 million...and as for now it grossed $135 million...how much profit should it make, so WB should give green light for a sequel film ?


Fury Road is already the 4th installment of Mad Max. The original one came out in 79. The second one a couple of years after that. There's also a third one that I haven't watched.

I've heard good things about Fury Road as well. If it is a complete remake of the original one then we can for sure expect a new one next year. If it' actually the 4th in the series then maybe not. As soon as I get back to civilization I'm gonna go watch it (I'm not in a city right now lol).

Will probably watch it on a D-Box seat. I only do this for movies I've been waiting for and Fury Road is worth the extra money for D-Box.
Edit: @Sinan Just realized George Miller has directed this one! He's the same director from the original trilogy of Mad Max from the 1970's! Now I can't wait.








rahi2357 said:


> People here still follow morteza paashaayi LOL  No but i like some Swedish bands . The total population in Sweden is just 9 millions, still they are the second music producer in Europe just second after Britain But as for language if you say so , then they better sing in their native language . You know , my pronunciation sucks , so i can't judge in this regard
> 
> Another Song from a Swedish band - The Sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : agreed  that song from Germany is ridiculous .


Yeah they produce a lot of electronic music too, which is what I mostly listen to. Very productive country. Same with Holland (almost every trance/house music DJ is from Holland).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> ury Road is already the 4th installment of Mad Max. The original one came out in 79. The second one a couple of years after that. There's also a third one that I haven't watched.
> 
> I've heard good things about Fury Road as well. If it is a complete remake of the original one then we can for sure expect a new one next year. If it' actually the 4th in the series then maybe not. As soon as I get back to civilization I'm gonna go watch it (I'm not in a city right now lol).
> 
> Will probably watch it on a D-Box seat. I only do this for movies I've been waiting for and Fury Road is worth the extra money for D-Box.
> Edit: @Sinan Just realized George Miller has directed this one! He's the same director from the original trilogy of Mad Max from the 1970's! Now I can't wait.



 

I didn't know about Mad Max (only heard, didn't watched) After the cinema...i came back to home and downloaded all 3 movies...ehmmm...didn't like them much (older days, low budget, no CGI, etc...) but this 4th movie is incredible....

I don't know what D-Box is but sounds cool.  So, do it.  

Edit: Watch the video....looks awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> I didn't know about Mad Max (only heard, didn't watched) After the cinema...i came back to home and downloaded all 3 movies...ehmmm...didn't like them much (older days, low budget, no CGI, etc...) but this 4th movie is incredible....
> 
> I don't know what D-Box is but sounds cool.  So, do it.
> 
> Edit: Watch the video....looks awesome.


Yeah the originals aren't all that interesting these days, but they have a huge cult following. I got tired of people screaming at me when I would say "no I haven't watched the originals." Another movie I'd like a modern remake of is Water World. I saw it back in the 90's in Iran. Never since. I think I was 10 when I saw it and couldn't understand the language either, but it has the same sort of theme as Mad Max, but on water lol

It has very low ratings, but I'm gonna watch it when I have a chance and see what I think about it today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Azeri440 said:


> but I am talking about Canada


So your also in Canada, living or just studying?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

haman10 said:


> What you want does not matter at all . what you get is what counts .
> 
> it all depends on how you do on residency exam .
> 
> all in all , i like cardio surgery or neurosurgery . i doubt i can score that high
> 
> how so ?


From what I heard those are the hardest ones especially neuro. It's tough as student but after you finish school the money is good depending on where you live.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Another movie I'd like a modern remake of is Water World.


Thats a great movie, also gotta love how the main ship is called Exxon Valdez in the movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Thats a great movie, also gotta love how the main ship is called Exxon Valdez in the movie.


Holy shit, you've seen it? lol 

I don't remember the details of the movie. Been almost 2 decades since I watched it. But out of all the movies I watched as a kid, the only one that scared me was this one, and I watched everything. The idea of being stuck on water, forever, freaked me right out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Holy shit, you've seen it? lol


I dont know why but i was reading about Exxon Valdez some time ago and saw it under Popular Culture, i use to read interesting articles on Wikipedia sometimes when im bored, its good for general knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Yeah the originals aren't all that interesting these days, but they have a huge cult following. I got tired of people screaming at me when I would say "no I haven't watched the originals." Another movie I'd like a modern remake of is Water World. I saw it back in the 90's in Iran. Never since. I think I was 10 when I saw it and couldn't understand the language either, but it has the same sort of theme as Mad Max, but on water lol
> 
> It has very low ratings, but I'm gonna watch it when I have a chance and see what I think about it today.



No, i watched the Water world...(kevin cosner)....it can't come anywhere near Fury Road....not saying it was a bad movie but Fury Road is a whole new dimension.....





And it's director said, it's sequal Mad Max: The Wasteland is ready to go. It's script is ready. They are gonna shoot it if the first film happens to be successfull. It's IMDB point is 8.7

Also they started a comic of it. Mad Max: Fury Road: Nux & Immortan Joe (2015-) Digital Comics - Comics by comiXology

Also, video game is coming out in 1 September....










Edit: Mad Max: grossed $212 Million in it's second week. (Budget $150 Million)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> No, i watched the Water world...(kevin cosner)....it can't come anywhere near Fury Road....not saying it was a bad movie but Fury Road is a whole new dimension.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's director said, it's sequal Mad Max: The Wasteland is ready to go. It's script is ready. They are gonna shoot it if the first film happens to be successfull. It's IMDB point is 8.7
> 
> Also they started a comic of it. Mad Max: Fury Road: Nux & Immortan Joe (2015-) Digital Comics - Comics by comiXology
> 
> Also, video game is coming out in 1 September....


I was also vomiting rainbows after i played The Last of Us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> nake hame chi ru elam mikonan ?
> 
> age motor 5000 asb bokhari mitoonan tolid konan vase naval vessel ha , chera nabayad betoonan ino tolid konan ?






*اول نیروی دریایی
*
ناوشکن سری موج ازمایشش رو پس داده بود و در دستور تولید انبوه قرار گرفت
ولی پس از جماران , آلمان دیگه فروش موتور 10,000اسب بخار رو قطع کرد


حالا فکر کنید همه قطعات اماده بود و در حال تولید به جز موتور
بخاطر این هم *مجبور *به تولید موتور شدند
وگرنه خواسته ایران و صرفه اقتصادی تولید در خریدن موتور قدرتمند تر 10,000 اسب بخاری آلمانی بود
استفاده از چهار موتور 5000 هزار ایرانی بجای دو موتور 10000 المان باعث سنگین تر شدن ناو شکن هم می شد



*نحوه چینش چهار عدد موتور بنیان و انتقال نیرو پس از تحریم موتور المانی*







*زمانی که برای(عملیاتی شدن و نصب روی ناو شکن) پروژه بنیان در نظر گرفته شده بود تقریبا یک سال بود*
که بسیار زمان کمی است چون نیاز به وقت زیادی برای تحقیق , ساخت و ازمایشهای مداوم نیاز هست
بنیان 5000 اسب بخاری نمونه توسعه یافته موتور لوکوموتیو الستوم (با موتور :ار کی 215) دسا-مان هست که برای قطار باری در ایران تولید می شده

شرکت تولیدی و صنعتی دیزل سنگین ایران

In Focus - MAN Engines for Locomotives, Railcars, and Railway Gensets | MAN Engines

Transport



*البته دوستان می دونند که شرایط دریا با قطار خیلی فرق داره و موتور دریایی حتما باید 3 ماه پشت سر هم با قدرت کروز کار کنه*
که تولیدش کار سختی هست ولی در کل این موتور بنیان * تولیدش خودش رو مدیون مدیریت درست نیروی دریایی هست*



*بنیان دریایی سمت چپ و دسا زمینی سمت راست*







اگه دقت کنید *تا اونجایی که در عکس معلوم هست*
قسمت های سوپر شارژر و توربو شارژر کاملا عوض شده تا مناسب اب و هوای سطح دریا باشه
یک قسمت هم که به نظر رطوبت گیر و فیلتر غبار کلاس دریایی هم بهش اضافه شده
سیستم سوخترانیش هم تغییراتی داشته

*برای یاد اوری تعداد 120 شرکت خصوصی در تولید و طراحی جماران شرکت داشته اند *
و سهم نیروی دریایی مدیریت پروژه بود



*اما نیروی زمینی*


نیروی زمینی به دردسر بزرگی دچار هست و اون خود خواهی تکنسین های نیرو
*و استفاده نکردن از شرکتهای خصوصی هست*

که این کاملا برعکس نیروی دریایی هست
در نتیجه بعد از 20 سال هنوز هم فرماندهان به چیزی که می خواستند نرسیده اند
ذولفقار نسل 3 هنوز هم در حال ازمایش هست و تقریبا 4 نمونه ازش تولید شده
ولی تا زمانی که فرماندهان ازش راضی نباشند ...پس دلیلی هم بر تولید انبوه اون نمی بینند
و تا موقعی که تولید انبوهی در کار نباشه دلیلی بر تهیه موتور 1000 اسب بخاری وجود نداره
وتا زمانی که موتور ارزان اوکراینی در دسترس هست نیاز به خرج کردن پول برای تولید موتور ایرانی نیست
نیروی زمینی هم بودجه خوبی نداره که بتونه ریخت و پاش داشته باشه

متاسفانه نیروی زمینی عاقبت خوبی هم نداره و هیچ قصدی برای همکاری با دانشگاه دیده نمیشه

اگه تانکی بخواد تولید بشه یا تولید وزارت دفاع است یا سپاه

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *اول نیروی دریایی
> *
> ناوشکن سری موج ازمایشش رو پس داده بود و در دستور تولید انبوه قرار گرفت
> ولی پس از جماران , آلمان دیگه فروش موتور 10,000اسب بخار رو قطع کرد
> 
> 
> حالا فکر کنید همه قطعات اماده بود و در حال تولید به جز موتور
> بخاطر این هم *مجبور *به تولید موتور شدند
> وگرنه خواسته ایران و صرفه اقتصادی تولید در خریدن موتور قدرتمند تر 10,000 اسب بخاری آلمانی بود
> استفاده از چهار موتور 5000 هزار ایرانی بجای دو موتور 10000 المان باعث سنگین تر شدن ناو شکن هم می شد
> 
> 
> 
> *نحوه چینش چهار عدد موتور بنیان و انتقال نیرو پس از تحریم موتور المانی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *زمانی که برای(عملیاتی شدن و نصب روی ناو شکن) پروژه بنیان در نظر گرفته شده بود تقریبا یک سال بود*
> که بسیار زمان کمی است چون نیاز به وقت زیادی برای تحقیق , ساخت و ازمایشهای مداوم نیاز هست
> بنیان 5000 اسب بخاری نمونه توسعه یافته موتور لوکوموتیو الستوم (با موتور :ار کی 215) دسا-مان هست که برای قطار باری در ایران تولید می شده
> 
> شرکت تولیدی و صنعتی دیزل سنگین ایران
> 
> In Focus - MAN Engines for Locomotives, Railcars, and Railway Gensets | MAN Engines
> 
> Transport
> 
> 
> 
> *البته دوستان می دونند که شرایط دریا با قطار خیلی فرق داره و موتور دریایی حتما باید 3 ماه پشت سر هم با قدرت کروز کار کنه*
> که تولیدش کار سختی هست ولی در کل این موتور بنیان * تولیدش خودش رو مدیون مدیریت درست نیروی دریایی هست*
> 
> 
> 
> *بنیان دریایی سمت چپ و دسا زمینی سمت راست*
> View attachment 224715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگه دقت کنید *تا اونجایی که در عکس معلوم هست*
> قسمت های سوپر شارژر و توربو شارژر کاملا عوض شده تا مناسب اب و هوای سطح دریا باشه
> یک قسمت هم که به نظر رطوبت گیر و فیلتر غبار کلاس دریایی هم بهش اضافه شده
> سیستم سوخترانیش هم تغییراتی داشته
> 
> *برای یاد اوری تعداد 120 شرکت خصوصی در تولید و طراحی جماران شرکت داشته اند *
> و سهم نیروی دریایی مدیریت پروژه بود
> 
> 
> 
> *اما نیروی زمینی*
> 
> 
> نیروی زمینی به دردسر بزرگی دچار هست و اون خود خواهی تکنسین های نیرو
> *و استفاده نکردن از شرکتهای خصوصی هست*
> 
> که این کاملا برعکس نیروی دریایی هست
> در نتیجه بعد از 20 سال هنوز هم فرماندهان به چیزی که می خواستند نرسیده اند
> ذولفقار نسل 3 هنوز هم در حال ازمایش هست و تقریبا 4 نمونه ازش تولید شده
> ولی تا زمانی که فرماندهان ازش راضی نباشند ...پس دلیلی هم بر تولید انبوه اون نمی بینند
> و تا موقعی که تولید انبوهی در کار نباشه دلیلی بر تهیه موتور 1000 اسب بخاری وجود نداره
> وتا زمانی که موتور ارزان اوکراینی در دسترس هست نیاز به خرج کردن پول برای تولید موتور ایرانی نیست
> نیروی زمینی هم بودجه خوبی نداره که بتونه ریخت و پاش داشته باشه
> 
> متاسفانه نیروی زمینی عاقبت خوبی هم نداره و هیچ قصدی برای همکاری با دانشگاه دیده نمیشه
> 
> اگه تانکی بخواد تولید بشه یا تولید وزارت دفاع است یا سپاه



Manam hamino daram migam, vali in other words.

Pool va boodjeh az koja (wealth) miad? Elm eghtesad migeh az Productivity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yeh chizi ham hast beh onvaneh: Economies of scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hala, ma nirooyeh bikar darim. Nirooyeh "dars khoondeh" darim. Manabe' tabi'ei ham darim. Pas moshkel kojast?

Moshkeli keh shoma eshareh kardin hamoon Economy of Scale hast. Keh man ham qaboolesh daram. Hamin ghazieh motor ro bebin. Ma ba sakhte dakheli bazi ghete'ha va vared kardan baghieh (ba dor zadan tahrim va pardakht arz chand barabar), darim to te'dad payeen motor alstom faransavi, volvoye soed va siemens alman va va va ... mizanim. Keh hamashoon gheir eghtesadi hastan chonkeh bar mabnaye Economy of Scale nistan. Dar san'at yeh chizi hast be esmeh "Line Up". Yani yeh sherket motor sazi line up 15 motor dieseli dareh az 500 KW ta 5000 KW. Ghete'hai ina 80% yeki hastan. Faghad dar ghesmateh motage hast keh motor ha ba ham tafavot tavaneh output daran na dar marhaleh gheteh sazi va teknology. Vali tolid ma beh in shekl nist balkeh beh shekle kargahe ta'mirati hast keh ba anva va aghsameh teknology va ghete'hai goonagoon az volvo gerefteh ta caterpillar dareh saro kalleh mizaneh.

To Iran chonkeh ma khodemon nemitoonim Line Up tarahi konim va mohtaj vared kardan teknology az ino oon hastim, baes misheh keh ghete' sazi sarf eghtesadi nadashteh basheh chonkeh Economy of Scale nadareh. Saval mohem ineh keh chera ma nemitoonim Line Up dorost konim barayeh hamei niazha na faghat motor. Injast keh bayad porsid Oleg Losev ma kojast?

Beh gheir az ineh keh Oleg Losev ma karesh in shodeh keh bereh to daneshgah va shoresh koneh, adayeh roshanfekri dar biareh, begeh beh music felani goosh nakonin beh Beethoven goosh konin, khodesham beterekoneh badesh ham menat bezareh sare mellat. Vali darigh az inkeh bereh jaye in kara zendegisho bezareh barayeh tarahi yeh motor kochik.

Artesh ya nirooyeh daryayi ya hich kiye digeh nemitooneh yeh motor tarahi koneh faghat barayeh khodesh va faghat barayeh yek niaz. Injoori sarf eghtesadi nadareh. Bayad, Line Up vojod dashteh basheh keh har bakhsheh eghtesadi va amniati chizi niaz dasht az in Line Up entekhab koneh. Keshvarhai digeh shayad betonan One Off (opposite of Line UP) tolid konan vali ona beh eghtesad jahani vasl hastan va oon One Off-eshon ham moshtariaye jahani dareh va eghtesadi misheh. To Iran faghat Line Up mitooneh moshkelat o hal koneh. Tarahi Line Up va toolid teknology ham beh estedad melli bastegi dareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeri440

xenon54 said:


> So your also in Canada, living or just studying?



finished my uni in US , now work in Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Azeri440 said:


> finished my uni in US , now work in Canada


what field?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Abii said:


> what field?



Petroleum Engineering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Azeri440 said:


> Petroleum Engineering


Good money but you are stuck on an oil rig for months right?


----------



## Azeri440

Hakan said:


> Good money but you are stuck on an oil rig for months right?



different methods in Canada (Oil Sands) I travel to a small town every week for 4 days and get a 3 day weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Hakan said:


> Good money but you are stuck on an oil rig for months right?


No man. It all depends on the extraction method. You have offshore, traditional drilling and then there's the mining methods that Canada uses mostly. Even in drilling, he wouldn't necessarily be on a rig unless he was an MWD guy or something.



Azeri440 said:


> different methods in Canada (Oil Sands) I travel to a small town every week for 4 days and get a 3 day weekend


Why don't you go to the US? I hear Petroleum guys make serious coin south of the border. Are you over 200k here? If you're any less, think about going down there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

Hi i am a pakistani, can i be a part of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Shamain said:


> Hi i am a pakistani, can i be a part of this thread.



Of course, you are always welcome here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shamain

Serpentine said:


> Of course, you are always welcome here.


Oh thanku ,thats kind of u.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *اول نیروی دریایی
> *
> ناوشکن سری موج ازمایشش رو پس داده بود و در دستور تولید انبوه قرار گرفت
> ولی پس از جماران , آلمان دیگه فروش موتور 10,000اسب بخار رو قطع کرد
> 
> 
> حالا فکر کنید همه قطعات اماده بود و در حال تولید به جز موتور
> بخاطر این هم *مجبور *به تولید موتور شدند
> وگرنه خواسته ایران و صرفه اقتصادی تولید در خریدن موتور قدرتمند تر 10,000 اسب بخاری آلمانی بود
> استفاده از چهار موتور 5000 هزار ایرانی بجای دو موتور 10000 المان باعث سنگین تر شدن ناو شکن هم می شد
> 
> 
> 
> *نحوه چینش چهار عدد موتور بنیان و انتقال نیرو پس از تحریم موتور المانی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *زمانی که برای(عملیاتی شدن و نصب روی ناو شکن) پروژه بنیان در نظر گرفته شده بود تقریبا یک سال بود*
> که بسیار زمان کمی است چون نیاز به وقت زیادی برای تحقیق , ساخت و ازمایشهای مداوم نیاز هست
> بنیان 5000 اسب بخاری نمونه توسعه یافته موتور لوکوموتیو الستوم (با موتور :ار کی 215) دسا-مان هست که برای قطار باری در ایران تولید می شده
> 
> شرکت تولیدی و صنعتی دیزل سنگین ایران
> 
> In Focus - MAN Engines for Locomotives, Railcars, and Railway Gensets | MAN Engines
> 
> Transport
> 
> 
> 
> *البته دوستان می دونند که شرایط دریا با قطار خیلی فرق داره و موتور دریایی حتما باید 3 ماه پشت سر هم با قدرت کروز کار کنه*
> که تولیدش کار سختی هست ولی در کل این موتور بنیان * تولیدش خودش رو مدیون مدیریت درست نیروی دریایی هست*
> 
> 
> 
> *بنیان دریایی سمت چپ و دسا زمینی سمت راست*
> View attachment 224715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگه دقت کنید *تا اونجایی که در عکس معلوم هست*
> قسمت های سوپر شارژر و توربو شارژر کاملا عوض شده تا مناسب اب و هوای سطح دریا باشه
> یک قسمت هم که به نظر رطوبت گیر و فیلتر غبار کلاس دریایی هم بهش اضافه شده
> سیستم سوخترانیش هم تغییراتی داشته
> 
> *برای یاد اوری تعداد 120 شرکت خصوصی در تولید و طراحی جماران شرکت داشته اند *
> و سهم نیروی دریایی مدیریت پروژه بود
> 
> 
> 
> *اما نیروی زمینی*
> 
> 
> نیروی زمینی به دردسر بزرگی دچار هست و اون خود خواهی تکنسین های نیرو
> *و استفاده نکردن از شرکتهای خصوصی هست*
> 
> که این کاملا برعکس نیروی دریایی هست
> در نتیجه بعد از 20 سال هنوز هم فرماندهان به چیزی که می خواستند نرسیده اند
> ذولفقار نسل 3 هنوز هم در حال ازمایش هست و تقریبا 4 نمونه ازش تولید شده
> ولی تا زمانی که فرماندهان ازش راضی نباشند ...پس دلیلی هم بر تولید انبوه اون نمی بینند
> و تا موقعی که تولید انبوهی در کار نباشه دلیلی بر تهیه موتور 1000 اسب بخاری وجود نداره
> وتا زمانی که موتور ارزان اوکراینی در دسترس هست نیاز به خرج کردن پول برای تولید موتور ایرانی نیست
> نیروی زمینی هم بودجه خوبی نداره که بتونه ریخت و پاش داشته باشه
> 
> متاسفانه نیروی زمینی عاقبت خوبی هم نداره و هیچ قصدی برای همکاری با دانشگاه دیده نمیشه
> 
> اگه تانکی بخواد تولید بشه یا تولید وزارت دفاع است یا سپاه


تست دیزل 900 اسب بخاری روی شناورهای تندرو - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
رئیس سازمان صنایع دریایی گفت:‌ دیزل 900 اسب بخاری در حال تست روی شناورهای تندرو است.
به گزارش مشرق، امیر رستگاری رئیس سازمان صنایع دریایی وزارت دفاع در چهارمین همایش ملی شناورهای تندرو که صبح امروز برگزار شد، اظهار داشت: این سازمان به سطح بلوغ دانش و سخت‌افزاری خوبی رسیده است و در چهار حوزه شناورهای تندرو، سطحی، زیر سطحی و اثر سطحی دارای محصولات به روز است.

وی افزود: ما ناوشکن های سنگین، انواع زیردریایی، هواناوهای موشک‌انداز و ... را طراحی و تولید می‌کنیم و در حوزه شناورهای تندرو به سرعت بالای 70 نات،‌ کاهش سطح مقطع راداری،‌ بهبود رفتار شناور در امواج و افزایش کاری سامانه‌های رانش دست یافته‌ایم.

رستگاری تأکید کرد: سازمان صنایع دریایی در حوزه دیزل، نقشه راه و برنامه دارد و چهار دیزل صنعتی کشور در توان 900، 2000، 4000 و 5000 اسب بخار را دریایی کرده‌ایم و دیزل 4 و 5 هزار اسب بخاری را روی شناورها نصب کرده‌ایم.

رئیس سازمان صنایع دریایی وزارت دفاع تأکید کرد: همچنین دیزل 900 اسب بخار در حال تست روی شناور تندرو است، ما همچنین سه دیزل ملی برای راه‌آهن در دست تولید داریم و تا پایان سال اولین دیزل ملی را تحویل راه‌آهن می‌دهیم.

رستگاری با بیان اینکه ناوشکن‌های جدید در حال ساخت مجهز به سیستم پروانه گام متغیر است، گفت: امروز جمهوری اسلامی ایران جزء هشت کشور برتر تولیدکننده شناورهای تندرو است و رسیدن به سرعت بالای 80 نات از جمله برنامه‌های ما است.

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...ظامی-80-نات-با-موشک-100-کیلومتری-تا-پایان-سال

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> تست دیزل 900 اسب بخاری روی شناورهای تندرو - مشرق نیوز | mashreghnews.ir
> رئیس سازمان صنایع دریایی گفت:‌ دیزل 900 اسب بخاری در حال تست روی شناورهای تندرو است.
> به گزارش مشرق، امیر رستگاری رئیس سازمان صنایع دریایی وزارت دفاع در چهارمین همایش ملی شناورهای تندرو که صبح امروز برگزار شد، اظهار داشت: این سازمان به سطح بلوغ دانش و سخت‌افزاری خوبی رسیده است و در چهار حوزه شناورهای تندرو، سطحی، زیر سطحی و اثر سطحی دارای محصولات به روز است.
> 
> وی افزود: ما ناوشکن های سنگین، انواع زیردریایی، هواناوهای موشک‌انداز و ... را طراحی و تولید می‌کنیم و در حوزه شناورهای تندرو به سرعت بالای 70 نات،‌ کاهش سطح مقطع راداری،‌ بهبود رفتار شناور در امواج و افزایش کاری سامانه‌های رانش دست یافته‌ایم.
> 
> رستگاری تأکید کرد: سازمان صنایع دریایی در حوزه دیزل، نقشه راه و برنامه دارد و چهار دیزل صنعتی کشور در توان 900، 2000، 4000 و 5000 اسب بخار را دریایی کرده‌ایم و دیزل 4 و 5 هزار اسب بخاری را روی شناورها نصب کرده‌ایم.
> 
> رئیس سازمان صنایع دریایی وزارت دفاع تأکید کرد: همچنین دیزل 900 اسب بخار در حال تست روی شناور تندرو است، ما همچنین سه دیزل ملی برای راه‌آهن در دست تولید داریم و تا پایان سال اولین دیزل ملی را تحویل راه‌آهن می‌دهیم.
> 
> رستگاری با بیان اینکه ناوشکن‌های جدید در حال ساخت مجهز به سیستم پروانه گام متغیر است، گفت: امروز جمهوری اسلامی ایران جزء هشت کشور برتر تولیدکننده شناورهای تندرو است و رسیدن به سرعت بالای 80 نات از جمله برنامه‌های ما است.
> 
> http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/421219/تست-شناور-با-سرعت-110-نات-در-سپاه-تولید-انبوه-شناور-نظامی-80-نات-با-موشک-100-کیلومتری-تا-پایان-سال




@Serpentine @SOHEIL @haman10 @rahi2357
@kollang @yavar @The SiLent crY @Daneshmand @rmi5


یعنی من العان صد در صد مطمئنش شدم که اطلاعات سپاه این سایت رو داره چک می کنه
یا اینکه یکی از فرماندهاش اینجا عضو هست

همین دیشب بود که بحث ما سر امکان تولید موتور دیزل 1000 اسب بخاری بود و اینکه چرا خبری ازش نیست
*

حالا چند ساعت بعد خبر تولیدش اومده*
به متن خبر نگاه کنید .... دقیقا* تمام مسئله مورد بحث دیشب , مو به مو تو خبر اومده*


خلاصه از من گفتن بود





جناب سپاهی خودت رو هر چه زودتر به ما معرفی کن




--------------------------------------------



رستگاری تأکید کرد: سازمان صنایع دریایی در حوزه دیزل، نقشه راه و برنامه دارد و چهار دیزل صنعتی کشور در توان* 900،* *2000، 4000 و 5000 اسب بخار* را دریایی کرده‌ایم و دیزل 4 و 5 هزار اسب بخاری را روی شناورها نصب کرده‌ایم.

رئیس سازمان صنایع دریایی وزارت دفاع تأکید کرد: همچنین دیزل 900 اسب بخار در حال تست روی شناور تندرو است، ما همچنین *سه دیزل ملی برای راه‌آهن *در دست تولید داریم و تا پایان سال اولین دیزل ملی را تحویل راه‌آهن می‌دهی


@Daneshmand

جناب دانشمند همون طوری که گفتی به نظر می رسه نیروی دریایی سپاه
برای صرفه اقتصادی , خط تولید 7 نوع موتور رو با هم در دستور کار قرار داده

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## scythian500

من چند باریه که میبینم یکی دو تا عضو ایرانی نما در این فروم تا بحث مثلا ساخت پالایشگاه یا نیروگاه توسط ایران در خارج از کشور میشه در جواب کسانی که مثلا لینک محصولات و قابلیتهای مثلا شرکت مپنا رو پست میکنند فقط یه چیز میگن..اینکه ایران بعد از آزادی یه استادیوم نتونسته بسازه چطور می خواهد مثلا پالایشگاه بسازه!! بماند که کوزه چه ربطی داره به شقایق ولی اینها یه مدتی زیادی از ایران دور بودن یا اینکه از وقته پی آرشون رو گرفتن تصمیم گرفتن خودشون رو نفهمی بزنند...
الان دهها ورزشگاه در ایران داره ساخته میشه که چند تاییش استاندارهای روز رو داره من جمله:

*مجهزترین ورزشگاه ایران در مشهد + تصاویر*
کارشناسان ای اف سی به این استادیوم رتبه کیفی ای پلاس داده اند حال آنکه استادیوم آزادی درجه کیفی ای گرفته بود



​
*مدرنترین و مجهزترین ورزشگاه ایران که در شهر مشهد در حال ساخت می باشد روزهای پایانی کار خود را سپری می کند و احتمالا در اوایل سال 94 افتتاح خواهد شد.*

در همکاری بین شرکت آذران سازه از فعالان در زمینه سازه های صنعتی و شرکت فرانسوی آلمانی الاصل آندرس نوبل که سابقه ی سال ها کار در زمینه سازه های خاص را دارد سقف استادیوم امام *رضا* طراحی شد و به مرحله ی اجرا رسید. این سقف با سازه ای خاص و مدرن که هزینه ی نهایی ساخت آن نزدیک به ۴۰ میلیارد تومان پیش بینی می شود روح و ظاهر جدیدی به استادیوم *امام* رضا بخشیده تا حدی که می تواند در کنار سایر ویژگی ها این استادیوم را به یکی از استادیوم های مطرح در خاورمیانه تبدیل کند.

ورزشگاه 30500 نفری امام رضا مشهد که مدرنترین ورزشگاه *ایران* به حساب می آید در حال نصب سقف می باشد_ورزش_گاهی که تا کنون برای ساخت آن 70 میلیارد هزینه شده و پیش بینی می شود برای افتتاح نیاز به بودجه ی به همین مقدار است.

14 سالن در زیر سکوی های ورزشگاه اماده بهره برداری می باشد. 

14 سالن استاندارد ورزشی مجزا در زیر استادیوم طراحی، ساخت و آماده بهره‌برداری است

یک کلینیک شبانه روزی و دائمی در مجموعه وجود خواهد داشت و 2 سالن بدنسازی مجهز نیز مختص بانوان و آقایان تجهیز شده است.

این استادیوم درجه A آسیا را داراست. پیش از این مجموعه آزادی در ایران دارای درجه +A بوده است. پارکینگ طبقاتی با ظرفیت 5 هزار خودرو در 6 طبقه در حال آماده‌سازی است.​وی همچنین در مورد خصوصیات منحصر به‌فرد ورزشگاه و مجتمع ورزشی امام رضا(ع) گفت: این مجتمع با توجه به قستمهای مختلفی که دارد، تنها مجتمع ورزشی در سطح کشور است که سه هزارو 500 ورزشکار می توانند به صورت همزمان به فعالیت در قسمتهای مختلف آن بپردازند.

مهریار ضمن مقایسه این مجتمع با مجموعه ورزشی آزادی تهران تصریح کرد: 21 هزار متر مربع زیربنای مفید این مجتمع است این در حالی است که در مجموعه آزادی با مساحتی به مراتب از این بالاتر، تنها دو هزار و 500 ورزشکار قادر به انجام فعالیتهای ورزشی هستند.

مهریار افزود: پیست تارتان این ورزشگاه نیز از موارد منحصر به فرد است.




​














_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

یا این یکی... البته می دونم دستکم چند تا دیگه استادیوم مدرن مثله اینها هست در ایران...
ورزشگاه ۳۰ هزارنفری فولاد خوزستان یکی از زیباترین و مدرنترین ورزشگاه های ایران و آسیا مراحل پایانی ساخت خود را طی می کند.

به گزارش خبرنگار ورزشی عصر جنوب از اهواز؛ ورزشگاه تمام اختصاصی فولاد خوزستان در مراحل پایانی ساخت قرار دارد و گفته می شود این استادیوم مدرن فصل آینده به عنوان استادیوم اختصاصی فولاد خوزستان برای بازی های خانگی در اهواز معرفی شود.





استادیوم مدرن فولاد خوزستان که یکی از زیباترین استادیوم های ایران و آسیا محسوب می شود با زیر بنای کل: ۲۴۰۰۰ متر مربع و مساحت پوشش سقف: ۲۷۰۰۰ متر مربع مراحل نهایی ساخت خود را طی می کند.







گفته می شود طرح و امکانات این استادیوم شباهت بسیار زیادی به استادیوم امارات تیم آرسنال در شهر لندن دارد و به همین دلیل است که لقب فراآسیایی یا مدرن ترین استادیوم آسیا را به آن داده اند.





با افتتاح این استادیوم در آینده ای نزدیک، تیم فولاد خوزستان صاحب اولین و تنها استادیوم اختصاصی ایران خواهد شد، بسیاری از کارشناسان معتقدند بهره برداری از این استادیوم و انجام بازیهای فولاد خوزستان در استادیوم اختصاصی خود می تواند دوران جدیدی را در صنعت فوتبال کشور رقم بزند.





استادیوم ۳۰ هزارنفری و تماماً اختصاصی فولاد خوزستان، اولین و تنها استادیوم مسقف ایران خواهد بود.





به گزارش خبرنگار ورزشی عصر جنوب از اهواز؛ این استادیوم در مراحل پایانی ساخت قرار دارد و در آینده ای نه چندان دور به مرحله بهره برداری خواهد رسید.با بهره برداری از اولین استادیوم اختصاصی یک باشگاه ورزشی شاهد تغییرات بزرگی در فوتبال کشور خواهیم بود.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> یا این یکی... البته می دونم دستکم چند تا دیگه استادیوم مدرن مثله اینها هست در ایران...
> ورزشگاه ۳۰ هزارنفری فولاد خوزستان یکی از زیباترین و مدرنترین ورزشگاه های ایران و آسیا مراحل پایانی ساخت خود را طی می کند.
> 
> به گزارش خبرنگار ورزشی عصر جنوب از اهواز؛ ورزشگاه تمام اختصاصی فولاد خوزستان در مراحل پایانی ساخت قرار دارد و گفته می شود این استادیوم مدرن فصل آینده به عنوان استادیوم اختصاصی فولاد خوزستان برای بازی های خانگی در اهواز معرفی شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> استادیوم مدرن فولاد خوزستان که یکی از زیباترین استادیوم های ایران و آسیا محسوب می شود با زیر بنای کل: ۲۴۰۰۰ متر مربع و مساحت پوشش سقف: ۲۷۰۰۰ متر مربع مراحل نهایی ساخت خود را طی می کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> گفته می شود طرح و امکانات این استادیوم شباهت بسیار زیادی به استادیوم امارات تیم آرسنال در شهر لندن دارد و به همین دلیل است که لقب فراآسیایی یا مدرن ترین استادیوم آسیا را به آن داده اند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> با افتتاح این استادیوم در آینده ای نزدیک، تیم فولاد خوزستان صاحب اولین و تنها استادیوم اختصاصی ایران خواهد شد، بسیاری از کارشناسان معتقدند بهره برداری از این استادیوم و انجام بازیهای فولاد خوزستان در استادیوم اختصاصی خود می تواند دوران جدیدی را در صنعت فوتبال کشور رقم بزند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> استادیوم ۳۰ هزارنفری و تماماً اختصاصی فولاد خوزستان، اولین و تنها استادیوم مسقف ایران خواهد بود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به گزارش خبرنگار ورزشی عصر جنوب از اهواز؛ این استادیوم در مراحل پایانی ساخت قرار دارد و در آینده ای نه چندان دور به مرحله بهره برداری خواهد رسید.با بهره برداری از اولین استادیوم اختصاصی یک باشگاه ورزشی شاهد تغییرات بزرگی در فوتبال کشور خواهیم بود.​



بیخیال بابا ,خودتو اذیت نکن تا بوده همین بوده
دلیلش اینه که از قدیم یه فکر و ذهنیتی تو سرشون بوده و چون از نزدیک کشور رو ندیده اند هنوز هم با همون فکر استدلال می کنند

اما مشهد

من که هر باری که میرم مشهد از تغییرات این شهر متعجب میشم
کلا هر 2 یا 3سال مشهد پوست میندازه و عوض میشه
از همه مهمتر از تمیزی و اراستگی و خدمات شهر است
هم هوای خوبی (به نسبت تهران وشهر های بزرگ)داره و هم شهرش مرتب هست
در کل مشهد دو قلب تپنده داره یکی آستان قدس هست و یکی شاندیز
تا چند سال پیش شاندیز فقط یه روستای ییلاقی دور افتاده بود العان تبدیل به یک شهر لوکس با امکانت رویایی شده و هنوز هم فاز های نهاییش تموم نشده
Ø´Ø§ÙØ¯ÛØ² ÙØ´ÙØ¯ - Google Search
ورزشگاه مشهد , پروژه خوب و قشنگی هست . مخصوصا از طراحی سقفش خوشم اومد
در کل یک شهری توریستی نمونه


ولی تهران ......پیشرفته هست اما
دیگه قابل زندگی نیست
باید نصف جمعیتش مهاجرت کنند
......بماند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بیخیال بابا ,خودتو اذیت نکن تا بوده همین بوده
> دلیلش اینه که از قدیم یه فکر و ذهنیتی تو سرشون بوده و چون از نزدیک کشور رو ندیده اند هنوز هم با همون فکر استدلال می کنند
> 
> اما مشهد
> 
> من که هر باری که میرم مشهد از تغییرات این شهر متعجب میشم
> کلا هر 2 یا 3سال مشهد پوست میندازه و عوض میشه
> از همه مهمتر از تمیزی و اراستگی و خدمات شهر است
> هم هوای خوبی (به نسبت تهران)داره و هم شهرش مرتب هست
> در کل مشهد دو قلب تپنده داره یکی آستان قدس هست و یکی شاندیز
> تا چند سال پیش شاندیز فقط یه روستای ییلاقی دور افتاده بود العان تبدیل به یک شهر لوکس با امکانت رویایی شده و هنوز هم فاز های نهاییش تموم نشده
> ورزشگاه مشهد , پروژه خوب و قشنگی هست . مخصوصا از طراحی سقفش خوشم اومد
> در کل یک شهری توریستی نمونه
> 
> 
> ولی تهران ......پیشرفته هست اما
> قابل زندگی نیست
> ......بماند


You,re right bro... Mashhad is a new city every time I go... I think it is mostly because it has tens if not hundreds of projects that each time we go there some of them are inaugurated.... Last time I tried to drive in Mashhad, I lost my way in its Western parts although I practically live in Mashhad due to great time I spend there...
مشهد گردی
مشهد امروز - پروژه های عمرانی شهری
مشهد 1400 - پروژه های عمرانی مشهد و استان خراسان رضوی

The air is clean relative to Tehran but still polluted... It is like other big cities, there are parts of it very clean air like Western and Southern parts and areas that sufficate you at the middle of summer like central... Mashhad owes its nice weather to many factors.. It lies between two series of mountains... It has good greenary... It is in north of Iran...

You probably don't remember but back in 1360s it was heaven... the weather was just heaven... I remember a heavenly like boulevard called Malek Abad Blvd... that had huge Sepidar trees at both side of street and trees were bending toward each other making an Alachigh...

I even remember days where youngsters used to buy beer or whiskey in Coca Cola bars or at Mellat Square and were heading to Torghabe and Shandiz drinking and having fun... In Nowrouz I went to Mashhad and spend an afternoon in Shandiz... OMG..that is a huge complex... there also was a nice ice skating free of charge!

Three things I always get surprised everytime I go there are:

1- Its huge and modern aqua parks and malls
2- An Urgency hospital which was a huge hospital only acts as URJANS... Its building itself stonned me... it is very Iranian in architecture...





3- Its food... the quality of food is very good comparing to Tehran

I liked Tabriz too... It is a neat and clean city too... 
Tehran is an overdose already... it has all you need as you said but still can not live in it comfortably... except north of Tehran of course!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeri440

Abii said:


> Why don't you go to the US? I hear Petroleum guys make serious coin south of the border. Are you over 200k here? If you're any less, think about going down there.



on the mid range between 100 and 200 , back then that was the best offer I got 
with current prices and situation in US , I am glad I chose Canada , Petroleum Engineers are rare here 
and your job won't be regulated with prices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

This MAPNA company is some company!! Look at its range of products and projects inside and outside Iran: I guess this single company alone is ten times more technologically and scientifically advanced than whole some countries in ME!!

Homepage - MAPNA Group
Portfolios Archive - MAPNA Group

This is a good example of Iranian industry growth in last couple of years...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> رستگاری با بیان اینکه ناوشکن‌های جدید در حال ساخت مجهز به سیستم پروانه گام متغیر است، گفت: امروز ایران جزء هشت کشور برتر تولیدکننده شناورهای تندرو است و رسیدن به سرعت بالای 80 نات از جمله برنامه‌های ما است.



پس بالاخره این پروژه بعد از 3 سال به نتیجه رسید

دوستان پروانه گام متغیر برای افزایش راندمان پیشرانه در حالتها و دماهای مختلف هست

:اما مهمترین قسمتش
زیر دریایی ها برای شناسایی ( و نه کشف ) یک کشتی از الگوی صدای تولید شده توسط پروانه کشتی(که برای هر کشتی منحصر به فرد هست) استفاده می کنند
حالا با تغییر گام و عوض شدن الگوی كاويتاسيون، کشتی می تونه الگوی سوناری خودش رو تغییر بده و یا حتی صدای تولید شده توسط پره هارو کمتر کنه

*این هم لینک مقاله اش
*
الگوريتم طراحي بهينه پروانه ي با گام متغير براي شناورها با استفاده از سري B-Wageningen


> يكي از روش هاي متداول براي طراحي پروانه استفاده از نمودارهاي طراحي و سري هاي پروانه مي باشد. در كنار محدوديت هاي موجود ، لازم است كه پروانه داراي بيشترين راندمان ممكنه باشد. جهت دست يابي به اين هدف، در اين مقاله الگوريتمي ارائه شده كه شامل دو مرحله است. در مرحله اول كليه تركيب هاي ممكنه براي انتخاب پروانه مورد بررسي قرار مي گيرد و با درنظر گرفتن محدودي ت ها و احتمال وقوع پديده كاويتاسيون، پارامترهاي پروانه براي نقطه طراحي تعيين مي گردد. در مرحله دوم، با استفاده از نتايج مرحله اول، نسبت گام به قطر پروانه در سرعت هاي مختلف بررسي مي شود تا حالت بهينه آن براي دست يابي به بيشترين راندمان مشخص گردد. داده هاي اوليه الگوريم، مقاومت شناور در سرعت هاي مختلف است كه با آزمايش مدل شناور و يا روش هاي عددي، قابل محاسبه مي باشد.








ولی یه خبر دیگه چشمم رو گرفت
*نه تنها پروانه دماوند بلکه شفتش هم گام متغیر هست
پس نتیجه می گیریم که ناوشکن بعدی دیزل الکتریک هست
یعنی آزیپاد تشریف داره*

Azipod - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> دماوند مجهز به سامانه جامع مدیریت نبرد و سامانه جنگال بوده و قابلیت حمل بالگرد را داراست.* بکارگیری شَفت و پروانه گام متغیر که مانورپذیری شناور را افزایش می‌دهد*، بکارگیری رادار کنترل آتش با قابلیت ردیابی جنگنده و موشک‌های کروز، نبرد همزمان با اهداف سطحی، زیرسطحی و هوایی، بکارگیری سامانه جامع مدیریت نبرد از طریق ایجاد شبکه‌ای از حسگرها، رادارها و سلاح‌ها به منظور ردگیری، تشخیص و انتخاب هدف و انتخاب سلاح بهینه و کمک به فرمانده جهت تصمیم‌گیری و تخصیص سلاح برای هدف مورد نظر، بکارگیری سامانه کنترل مانیتورینگ به منظور کنترل و هماهنگی عملیاتی فی‌مابین موتور، شافت، پروانه و ناوبری و بکارگیری سیستم رانش با توان بالا جهت تامین سرعت بهینه شناور از نقاط برجسته این شناور است که نسبت به پروژه مشابه قبلی ارتقا یافته و بهینه‌سازی شده است.















*که باعث مانورهای خوبی مانند دور درجا زدن و حرکت به پهلو در دماوند میشه میشه





*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Rukarll said:


> Islamic Republic is actually interested in keeping ISIS alive. What is this terrorist Soleimani talking about ?



*یعنی استدلال منطقی بودا
مغز بعضی از این دوستان رو باید داد به ناسا برای تجزیه و تحلیل*
خوبه که با این نبوغ کلی نسخه برای روابط بین الملل هم می پیچند

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

3 days modeling ...






toofan 3 coming soon 

*JOIN US*

*CLICK*

*<<<*



​
No personal details needed ... install telegram & click ^^^​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @rmi5 @Abii
> 
> یه سوال کوچیک ایا تخم مرغ شکلاتی(شانسی ) تو امریکا ممنوع است؟
> WTF!!!!!


Chocolate eggs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> 3 days modeling ...
> 
> View attachment 224963
> 
> 
> toofan 3 coming soon
> 
> *JOIN US*
> 
> *CLICK*
> 
> *<<<*
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> No personal details needed ... install telegram & click ^^^​



منم یه چندتا طرح واسه تابستون دارم


راستی سهیل , خطوط پایه طرحت رو از چی گرته برداری می کنی؟
برای شروع طرح از عکس کبرا یا طراحی های موجود از کبرا تو نت استفاده می کنی؟



فقط نگو که همه رو از صفر می کشی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> منم یه چندتا طرح واسه تابستون دارم
> 
> 
> راستی سهیل , خطوط پایه طرحت رو از چی گرته برداری می کنی؟
> برای شروع طرح از عکس کبرا یا طراحی های موجود از کبرا تو نت استفاده می کنی؟
> 
> 
> 
> فقط نگو که همه رو از صفر می کشی

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

بابا ایول ورزشگاه خوزستان عجب پروژه ایه
خوش بحالشون









































فکر کنم سقفش تا اخر 94 تموم بشه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

ورزشگاه تبریز در فاز اول است
امکانات رفاهیش اماده است مونده سقفش

*محض اطلاع دوستان گنجایش ورزشگاه تبریز برابر آزادی تهران هست*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ورزشگاه تبریز در فاز اول متوفق شده
> امکانات رفاهیش اماده است مونده سقفش


انصافا این وزشگاها در حد ورزشگاهای اروپایی میشه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

2800 said:


> انصافا این وزشگاها در حد ورزشگاهای اروپایی میشه؟



فعلا از لحاظ سازه ورزشگاه , بله

ولی برای اینکه یک حس ورزشگاه مدرن رو به شما بده باید امکانات رفاهی مانند سرویس بهداشتی , سیستم حمل و نقل , سیستم صوت و تصویر ,فضای سبز , خدمات درمانی , هتل و رستوران و ... این ورزشگاه تکمیل بشده

منظره اطراف ورزشگاه یادگار تبریز هنوز دست نخورده هست
و برای ساخت و ساز جا داره




فکر کنم بعد از تحریم بتونیم یه سرمایه گذار هم پیدا کینم تا سریعتر تموم بشه



ولی از لحاظ امکانات جانبی
ورزشگاه پدیده مشهد بهترین و لوکس ترین ورزشگاه ایران هست
ورزشگاه پدیده خوبی رو به شما میده و به راحتی ازادی رو تو جیبش کوچیکش می زاره
از همه مهمتر با تامین مالی بسیار خوب این ورزشگاه توسط پدیده و آستان , کاملا اینده اون رو تضمین می کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine bro , clean up the sticky threads

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> فعلا از لحاظ سازه ورزشگاه , بله
> 
> ولی برای اینکه یک حس ورزشگاه مدرن رو به شما بده باید امکانات رفاهی مانند سرویس بهداشتی و سیستم حمل و نقل و سیستم صوت و تصویر
> فضای سبز و خدمات درمانی و ... این ورزشگاه تکمیل بشده
> 
> فکر کنم بعد از تحریم بتونیم یه سرمایه گذار هم پیدا کینم تا سریعتر تموم بشه
> 
> ولی از لحاظ امکانات جانبی
> ورزشگاه پدیده مشهد بهترین و لوکس ترین ورزشگاه ایران هست
> امکاناتش خیلی بالاتر از ازادی هست


آزادی که هیچی...
ولی این ورزشگاها به نظر من خیلی جا داره تا به قشنگی ورزشگاهای اروپایی برسن. مرسی از راهنماییات دوست من

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ورزشگاه تبریز در فاز اول است
> امکانات رفاهیش اماده است مونده سقفش
> 
> *محض اطلاع دوستان گنجایش ورزشگاه تبریز برابر آزادی تهران هست*


But you are aware that the first pic is the Atatürk Olympic Stadium in Istanbul, or did i misunderstood something?

Google Maps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

در حد ورزشگاه های اروپا نیست , کپی خود ورزشگاه های اروپا هست ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

xenon54 said:


> But you are aware that the first pic is the Atatürk Olympic Stadium in Istanbul, or did i misunderstood something?
> 
> Google Maps



Yes indeed! both stadiums are similar
But the Tabriz stadium is not yet completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Yes indeed! both stadiums are similar
> But the Tabriz stadium is not yet completed


You mean Tabriz stadium will have similar design?


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

2800 said:


> آزادی که هیچی...
> ولی این ورزشگاها به نظر من خیلی جا داره تا به قشنگی ورزشگاهای اروپایی برسن. مرسی از راهنماییات دوست من



بله کل دهکده ورزشی تبریز جا داره تا کامل بشه
پروژه ای هست واسه خودش

پیست دوچرخه سواری دهکده المپیک تبریز هم تقریبا اماده شده


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ورزشگاه تبریز در فاز اول است
> امکانات رفاهیش اماده است مونده سقفش
> 
> *محض اطلاع دوستان گنجایش ورزشگاه تبریز برابر آزادی تهران هست*


kollan tabriz ba azarbaijan hame chish ghashange,....khosham miad az shahreshoon va mardomesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

The fate of Russian Armata :


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

jammersat said:


> The fate of Russian Armata :



مرکاوا مارک 5 نیست؟


----------



## jammersat

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> مرکاوا مارک 5 نیست؟


نه فکر کنم 4 یا 3 باشه , 5 فکر نکنم باشه اصلن


----------



## scythian500

doostan kasi ino rafte? khatari nist baraye pirmarda?

*برج پرواز صبا؛ اولین شبیه ساز سقوط آزاد در کشور*






*در حال حاضر صنعت گردشگری از مواردی می باشد که سرمایه گذاری در آن بسیار مقرون به صرفه می باشد در این میان، شبیه ساز سقوط آزاد یکی از جدیدترین گزینه های جذب گردشگر در سطح جهان می باشد.*

*در شبیه ساز سقوط آزاد (تونل باد عمودی) جریان هوا با سرعت حدود 150 الی 200 کیلومتر ایجاد و احساس سقوط آزاد از هواپیما برای کسی که بر فراز آن شناور است را بوجود می آورد. ورزش و تفریحی بسیار مهیج، بدون آنکه کوچکترین خطری فرد را تهدید نماید و با هزینه ای بسیار مناسب که هدف از اجرای آن موارد زیر می باشد:*

*1- تفریح : به منظور تفریح و تجربه لذت سقوط آزاد و احساس پرواز در آسمان می توان از این تونل باد استفاده نمود.*

*2- آموزش سقوط آزاد : برای علاقمندان به چتربازی این آموزش سبب کاهش هزینه ها به میزان 95 درصد شده و سبب افزایش ایمنی آموزش می شود.*

*در استفاده از این تونل باد، تفکیک جنسیتی لحاظ نمی شود و کلیه افراد 10 تا 50 سال امکان استفاده از این تفریح سالم را دارند.

عملیات ساخت این پروژه در منطقه تجاری گردشگری سپاد و در مساحتی بالغ بر 2000 مترمربع آغاز گردیده و شامل قسمت های ذیل می باشد:

1- محوطه تونل باد و اطراف آن ( در حدود 500 متر مربع)

2- بخش اداری، آموزشی و سرویس های بهداشتی (حدود 400 مترمربع)

3- بخش های خدماتی نظیر کافی شاپ و فست فود و غیره (حدود 700 مترمربع)

4- فضای سبز و معابر (حدود 700 مترمربع)

این شبیه ساز دارای محوطه پرواز به شکل چند ضلعی و قطر محاطی 3.6 متر و در ارتفاع 12 متری از سطح زمین می باشد که تا 4 نفر می توانند در آن به صورت همزمان شناور شوند.






and Iranian one in Mashhad:

















"شبیه ساز سقوط آزاد" راه را برای حضور ایران در مسابقات جهانی باز می کند
در ادامه این گزارش یکی از اعضای ورزشکار گروه آزمایش کننده پروژه شبیه ساز سقوط آزاد، تونل عمودی باد را مکملی موثر برای رشته سقوط آزاد عنوان کرد و اظهار داشت: همزمان با راه اندازی این سیستم در ایران تیمی از افراد با سابقه در این رشته ورزشی دور هم جمع شده تا در آموزش این ورزش مهیج را آغاز نمایند.
وی با بیان اینکه استفاده کنندگان این وسیله می توانند کودکان 15 ساله تا افراد 70 ساله باشند، گفت: هیچ گونه محدودیتی برای استفاده از این دستگاه وجود ندارد و افراد با هر گروه سنی می توانند پرواز را در این تونل تجربه کنند.
این مربی در ارتباط با نحوه استفاده از این دستگاه، بیان کرد: افراد عادی برای استفاده از دستگاه حدود 10 الی 15 دقیقه آموزش می بینند و پس از آن همراه مربی به داخل تونل می روند.
وی تصریح کرد: استفاده از این پروژه در تمام دنیا به عنوان مکملی برای ورزش سقوط آزاد مطرح می شود زیرا زمانی که فرد قصد انجام سقوط آزاد را داشته باشد احتیاج به وسیله ای نظیر هواپیما و بالگرد در شرایط آب و هوایی مناسب دارد که این کار بسیار پر هزینه است لذا این تونل با کمترین هزینه امکان استفاده افراد از این ورزش مهیج را فراهم می کند.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

منظور من این بود که تانک آرماتا روسیه تو فکاهی بودن چیزی از همین جنگنده قاهره کم نداره! همون قاهر رو هم احنمالا مستشارای روسیه به ایران حواله کردن که یه کم مردم دنیا رو بخندونن


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

jammersat said:


> منظور من این بود که تانک آرماتا روسیه تو فکاهی بودن چیزی از همین جنگنده قاهره کم نداره! همون قاهر رو هم احنمالا مستشارای روسیه به ایران حواله کردن که یه کم مردم دنیا رو بخندونن




بخدا من هم می خواستم بگم
ابرویی که ارماتا از روسیه برد حتی قاهر هم از ایران نبرد
اخه از روسیه با این سابقه زرهی انتظار این خراب کاریها نمی رفت

لااقل قاهر وسط رژه پیروزی 15 دقیقه جلوی چش مردم سکته مغزی نزد


چه بدشانسی بودنا , حتی ضد هوایی بوک هم تو رژه اتیش گرفت

پوتین امسال خراب کرد



xenon54 said:


> You mean Tabriz stadium will have similar design?


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AugenBlick

@SOHEIL 
Got unbanned after a long time
Post some Space Sh!t bro ... I love your graphics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> فعلا از لحاظ سازه ورزشگاه , بله
> 
> ولی برای اینکه یک حس ورزشگاه مدرن رو به شما بده باید امکانات رفاهی مانند سرویس بهداشتی , سیستم حمل و نقل , سیستم صوت و تصویر ,فضای سبز , خدمات درمانی , هتل و رستوران و ... این ورزشگاه تکمیل بشده
> 
> منظره اطراف ورزشگاه یادگار تبریز هنوز دست نخورده هست
> و برای ساخت و ساز جا داره
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فکر کنم بعد از تحریم بتونیم یه سرمایه گذار هم پیدا کینم تا سریعتر تموم بشه
> 
> 
> 
> ولی از لحاظ امکانات جانبی
> ورزشگاه پدیده مشهد بهترین و لوکس ترین ورزشگاه ایران هست
> ورزشگاه پدیده خوبی رو به شما میده و به راحتی ازادی رو تو جیبش کوچیکش می زاره
> از همه مهمتر با تامین مالی بسیار خوب این ورزشگاه توسط پدیده و آستان , کاملا اینده اون رو تضمین می کنه


ورزشگاه شهر بهشت یا همون امام رضا یه همون پدیده همه چیزشو آستان قدس رفته تاییدیه از خود فیفا گرفته براش...مثلا چمن مصنوعیش تنها چمن مورد تایید فیفا بوده و صندلیهاشو آلمان می سازه، سقفشو فرانسویها طراحی کردن و تارتانش رو یه کشور اروپایی دیگه... ضمنا اون بیش
از اینکه استادیوم فوتبال باشه یه مجموعه مرزشی که 3500 نفر همزمان ورزش میکنند توش و آستان قدس براش سنگ تموم گذاشته..یه هتل پنج ستاره بغلش ساخته برای ورزشگاه و یه پارکینگه شش طبقه و بیمارستان و چند چیز دیگه...جالبیش اینه که وسط شهره
یکی از تکیه گاههای ایران برای گرفتن جام ملتها همین ورزشگاه بود که موفق نشدند
من چند وقت پیش تو گوگل ارث نگاه میکردم یه عالمه از این استادیومهای جدید و مدرن در حال ساخت دیدم تو شهرهای مختلف از کرمانشاه بگیر تا اهواز و اصفهان و تبریز و شمال و مشهد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بخدا من هم می خواستم بگم
> ابرویی که ارماتا از روسیه برد حتی قاهر هم از ایران نبرد
> اخه از روسیه با این سابقه زرهی انتظار این خراب کاریها نمی رفت
> 
> لااقل قاهر وسط رژه پیروزی 15 دقیقه جلوی چش مردم سکته مغزی نزد
> 
> 
> چه بدشانسی بودنا , حتی ضد هوایی بوک هم تو رژه اتیش گرفت
> 
> پوتین امسال خراب کرد
> 
> 
> yes



حالا کارای خنده دار به کسی آسیب نمیرسونه ولی این همه مسلمونای قفقاز که شدن سپر بلای پوتین فقط محض رضای آمریکاست , ایران هم از این قاعده مستثنا نیست , اونا حاضرن امثال ایران و سوریه رو هر وقت بفروشن که فقط به امریکا خدمت کرده باشن , این حداقل تنها قاعده ای هست که افغانی ها بهتر از ایرانی ها می فهمن @2800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بله کل دهکده ورزشی تبریز جا داره تا کامل بشه
> پروژه ای هست واسه خودش
> 
> پیست دوچرخه سواری دهکده المپیک تبریز هم تقریبا اماده شده


انطوری که من از تبریزیها سراغ دارم پروژه های عمرانیشونو خوب اجرا می کنند و تمیز...این پیست دوچرخه سواری هم در کنار دو پیست استاندارد قبلی آزادی تهران و ثامن مشهد می تونه برای مسابقات آسیایی کاربرد داشته باشند... ما چیزی که نیاز داریم اینه که یه دهکده المپیک جدید و متمرکز در یه جای خوش آب و هوا و پرجمعیت مثل مازندران یه جایی در حدود فریدون کنار تا بابلسر یا چالوس تا رامسر بسازند تا بشه ازش برای میزبانی مسابقات سطح بالا استفاده کرد و همزمان چند میلیون مردم اطرافش هم ازش بهره ببرند..اونهم مردم ورزشکاری مثل مازندرانیها

اینهم پیست دوچرخه سواری مشهده

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## jammersat

این سقوط آزاد بیشتر شبیه یه موشک شهابه که تو اسرائیل فرود اومده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Shahryar Hedayati 
این مشکل روانی داره ایرانی هم نیست اینو تنک نکن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> ما چیزی که نیاز داریم اینه که یه دهکده المپیک جدید و متمرکز در یه جای خوش آب و هوا و پرجمعیت مثل مازندران یه جایی در حدود فریدون کنار تا بابلسر یا چالوس تا رامسر بسازند تا بشه ازش برای میزبانی مسابقات سطح بالا استفاده کرد و همزمان چند میلیون مردم اطرافش هم ازش بهره ببرند..اونهم مردم ورزشکاری مثل مازندرانیها



اره بابا جان زدی تو هدف بخدا مازندران چه گناهی کرده که اب وهوای و منظره عالی داره اما ورزشگاه آبرومند نداره
دولت که به ورزش مازندران توجهی نکرد



اما شرکت کاله تو امل داره استادیوم 10000 نفری کاله رو می سازه

طراحیش محشره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> But you are aware that the first pic is the Atatürk Olympic Stadium in Istanbul, or did i misunderstood something?
> 
> Google Maps



    

@Shahryar Hedayati do a thread like this, NEW STADIUMS OF TÜRKİYE

Give the name of the stadiums and their capacity...but don't use our stadiums pics.


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine ahhh ... chera post ha ra paak kardi? man taaze on shodam mikhaastam bekhounameshoun  



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بخدا من هم می خواستم بگم
> ابرویی که ارماتا از روسیه برد حتی قاهر هم از ایران نبرد
> اخه از روسیه با این سابقه زرهی انتظار این خراب کاریها نمی رفت
> 
> لااقل قاهر وسط رژه پیروزی 15 دقیقه جلوی چش مردم سکته مغزی نزد
> 
> 
> چه بدشانسی بودنا , حتی ضد هوایی بوک هم تو رژه اتیش گرفت
> 
> پوتین امسال خراب کرد



Baalaam jan, che rabti be Armata daareh? Taghsir e oun farmaandeh i hast ke mikhaad nirouhaaye khodesh(ke aslan in tank e pichideh ra dorost nemishnaasan) tank ra berounan, be jaaye driver haye khod e factory.
In rezheh pirouzi ra kharaabkaari kardand, vali in taghsir e Armata nist, ke raanandash jeloye jaaygaah, tormoz e ezteraari migired  Yek chiz tou maayeh haye oun yaarou hast ke dasti ra keshideh va migeh maashin sar e pich ha aziyat mikoneh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine ahhh ... chera post ha ra paak kardi? man taaze on shodam mikhaastam bekhounameshoun



صد و خورده ای پاک کردم، اصلا نخوندمشون، چون میدونستم چی هستن.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> صد و خورده ای پاک کردم، اصلا نخوندمشون، چون میدونستم چی هستن.


 kollan yek rouz fekr konam majbour beshi ke biyaay va Iranian section ra select all + delete bezani va khodet ra raahat koni

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> kollan yek rouz fekr konam majbour beshi ke biyaay va Iranian section ra select all + delete bezani va khodet ra raahat koni


ino didi @rmi5? Homepage - MAPNA Group
Portfolios Archive - MAPNA Group ajab tashkilati daran baba... khodesh ye keshvare!!
dishab estemdad kardam az shoma ke biay bebini chizi mifahmi az harfaye ye bande khodayee!! fekr konam jinn bood!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Sinan said:


> @Shahryar Hedayati do a thread like this, NEW STADIUMS OF TÜRKİYE
> 
> Give the name of the stadiums and their capacity...but don't use our stadiums pics.



Don't fool yourself, I told your friend before
Look down



xenon54 said:


> But you are aware that the first pic is the Atatürk Olympic Stadium in Istanbul, or did i misunderstood something?
> 
> Google Maps



Yes indeed! both stadiums are similar
But the Tabriz stadium is not yet completed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> ino didi @rmi5? Homepage - MAPNA Group
> Portfolios Archive - MAPNA Group ajab tashkilati daran baba... khodesh ye keshvare!!
> dishab estemdad kardam az shoma ke biay bebini chizi mifahmi az harfaye ye bande khodayee!! fekr konam jinn bood!



Bale aziz. Man ghablan MAPNA ra raftam va didam, va te'daadi az doustaam ounjaa kaar mikardan. Jaaye jalebi hast, vaghean miarzeh ke aadam bereh va az nazdik ounja ra bebineh.

@Shahryar Hedayati man ra quote kardeh boudi? alertesh oumad, vali postet ra nadidam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine ahhh ... chera post ha ra paak kardi? man taaze on shodam mikhaastam bekhounameshoun
> 
> 
> 
> Baalaam jan, che rabti be Armata daareh? Taghsir e oun farmaandeh i hast ke mikhaad nirouhaaye khodesh(ke aslan in tank e pichideh ra dorost nemishnaasan) tank ra berounan, be jaaye driver haye khod e factory.
> In rezheh pirouzi ra kharaabkaari kardand, vali in taghsir e Armata nist, ke raanandash jeloye jaaygaah, tormoz e ezteraari migired  Yek chiz tou maayeh haye oun yaarou hast ke dasti ra keshideh va migeh maashin sar e pich ha aziyat mikoneh



بابا اخوی من شوخی کردم قضیه سربد شانسی پوتین بود



این پست من واسه 2 روز پیش بود 
خدارو شکر که همه پاک شد وگرنه العان تا فردا باید به همه پستها جواب می دادی




rmi5 said:


> @Shahryar Hedayati man ra quote kardeh boudi? alertesh oumad, vali postet ra nadidam



بهتر شد ندیدی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بابا اخوی من شوخی کردم قضیه سربد شانسی پوتین بود
> 
> این پست من واسه 2 روز پیش بود
> خدارو شکر که همه پاک شد وگرنه العان تا فردا باید به همه پستها جواب می دادی
> 
> 
> بهتر شد ندیدی



OK 
chera hamatoun in moghe' e nesfeh shab bidaarid?  in saat ha, ma'moulan faghat man tou in section on hastam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

rmi5 said:


> Bale aziz. Man ghablan MAPNA ra raftam va didam, va te'daadi az doustaam ounjaa kaar mikardan. Jaaye jalebi hast, vaghean miarzeh ke aadam bereh va az nazdik ounja ra bebineh.
> 
> @Shahryar Hedayati man ra quote kardeh boudi? alertesh oumad, vali postet ra nadidam



age fozoli nabashe reshte shoma bargh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> OK
> chera hamatoun in moghe' e nesfeh shab bidaarid?  in saat ha, ma'moulan faghat man tou in section on hastam



شب همگی بخیر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

raptor22 said:


> age fozoli nabashe reshte shoma bargh?


Baleh. soaali daarid?



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اقا بحث داغ بود خواب از سر پرید
> این گربه همسایه هم یه دست داره میو می کنه نمی تونم بخوابم



 alaan hatman fasl e joftgirishoun hast  Bezaar be zendegishoun beresan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Baleh. soaali daarid?
> 
> 
> 
> alaan hatman fasl e joftgirishoun hast  Bezaar be zendegishoun beresan


آقا یه کولر آبی بزرگ قدیمی داریم مال عصر حجره که گاز و کولر گازی اختراع نشده بود... امروز یه گربه گنده رفته بود توش از شکاف کناره پره هاش!! گیر کرده بود میخواست بیاد بیرون پره ها می چرخید نمی تونست...آقا من نیم ساعت می خواستم کمکش کنم بیاد بیرون نمیزاشت و پخخخخخ می کرد و چنگ می نداخت... شده بود داستان ما با این ایگنوریها که نمیفهمن می خوای کمکشون کنی
خلاصه آقا اینقدر تقلا کرد تا اینکه با چشاش گفت بیا منو در آر و من هم درش آورم ولی فک کنم 1 کیلو لاغر شد مردم از خنده



rmi5 said:


> Baleh. soaali daarid?
> 
> 
> 
> alaan hatman fasl e joftgirishoun hast  Bezaar be zendegishoun beresan


َAgha chand rooziye dir miay sare kare shifte shabet... shifte shabe Iran albate... del be kar nemidi... ma berim bekhabim ke hich chiz behtar az khab nist..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> آقا یه کولر آبی بزرگ قدیمی داریم مال عصر حجره که گاز و کولر گازی اختراع نشده بود... امروز یه گربه گنده رفته بود توش از شکاف کناره پره هاش!! گیر کرده بود میخواست بیاد بیرون پره ها می چرخید نمی تونست...آقا من نیم ساعت می خواستم کمکش کنم بیاد بیرون نمیزاشت و پخخخخخ می کرد و چنگ می نداخت... شده بود داستان ما با این ایگنوریها که نمیفهمن می خوای کمکشون کنی
> خلاصه آقا اینقدر تقلا کرد تا اینکه با چشاش گفت بیا منو در آر و من هم درش آورم ولی فک کنم 1 کیلو لاغر شد مردم از خنده
> 
> 
> َAgha chand rooziye dir miay sare kare shifte shabet... shifte shabe Iran albate... del be kar nemidi... ma berim bekhabim ke hich chiz behtar az khab nist..


shelang e aab, ya yek satl e aab mirikhti rou gorbeh, khod e gorbeh miyoumad biroun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Baleh. soaali daarid?
> 
> 
> 
> alaan hatman fasl e joftgirishoun hast  Bezaar be zendegishoun beresan


َAgha chand rooziye dir miay sare kare shifte shabet... shifte shabe Iran albate... del be kar nemidi... ma berim bekhabim ke hich chiz behtar az khab nist..



rmi5 said:


> Baleh. soaali daarid?
> 
> alaan hatman fasl e joftgirishoun hast  Bezaar be zendegishoun beresan


َAgha chand rooziye dir miay sare kare shifte shabet... shifte shabe Iran albate... del be kar nemidi... ma berim bekhabim ke hich chiz behtar az khab nist..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> َAgha chand rooziye dir miay sare kare shifte shabet... shifte shabe Iran albate... del be kar nemidi... ma berim bekhabim ke hich chiz behtar az khab nist..



Saram sholough hast hesaabi. Enghadr saram sholough hast ke be hichchi nemiresam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> *Saram* sholough hast hesaabi.



سرت سلامت

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> shelang e aab, ya yek satl e aab mirikhti rou gorbeh, khod e gorbeh miyoumad biroun


az nazare physici gir karde bood va bedoone komak nemitoonest darad... vali az raftaresh khandam gerefte bood tefle masoom...



rmi5 said:


> Saram sholough hast hesaabi. Enghadr saram sholough hast ke be hichchi nemiresam


sare sholoogh behtar az bikarie vallah

agha kasi az shoma ha tahala jinn dide be cheshm ya be goosh? @rmi5 shoma masihi haye orthodox chi? shoma ham darid Jinn?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> agha kasi az shoma ha tahala jinn dide be cheshm ya be goosh? @rmi5 shoma masihi haye orthodox chi? shoma ham darid Jinn?



man be masihiyat baavar nadaaram aziz jan, ounam az no' e orthodox e sharghish ke tou Iran mishand araameneh  man az haft dolat aazaadam va be hich daar va daste i ta'allogh nadaaram 
Che tor aziz, mageh shoma Jinn didi? Shaayad yeki az hamin member ha boudeh be jaaye jinn eshtebaah gerefti?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> man be masihiyat baavar nadaaram aziz jan, ounam az no' e orthodox e sharghish ke tou Iran mishand araameneh  man az haft dolat aazaadam va be hich daar va daste i ta'allogh nadaaram
> Che tor aziz, mageh shoma Jinn didi? Shaayad yeki az hamin member ha boudeh be jaaye jinn eshtebaah gerefti?


man ye chand sali dar javani donbale adventure boodam va kheili chiza didam too in mayeha ke agar baratoon tareef konam ya bavar nemikonid ya gar bokonid Bavar-373 mikonideshoon... mikham bedoonam kasi saro kar dare ba in joor mojoudat... Man aslan dar javani bi din boodam va hamin majera jooyee ha va jinn bazi ha baes shod din bavar besham....chon alame gheib ke behet physici sabet beshe oonvaght bavare dine ham rahate

migam ino didi? Iran unveils new weapon systems | Page 9

oon Soghote Azad ro chi? Doost daram beram...hamiche arezoo dashtam soghoote azad konam vali mitarsam...yek dar 1 millard chatram baz nashe...akhe man kheili bad shansam... hamishe intorie ke maslan yeki mige negaran nabash in %99.9 safe hast..va man ke mikonam oon karo hamoon yek sadome kar dastam mide..ingar moshtarisho peida karde bashe!! ina amn hast? yeki too Mashhad zadan ke 70 toman ham bishtar nemigiran zaheran... Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1588

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

Azeri440 said:


> on the mid range between 100 and 200 , back then that was the best offer I got
> with current prices and situation in US , I am glad I chose Canada , Petroleum Engineers are rare here
> and your job won't be regulated with prices


That't not bad. But hopefully with a few more years you can go over the 200K mark. Do you know if chem engineers can get hired for Petr. engineering jobs?


----------



## Azeri440

Abii said:


> That't not bad. But hopefully with a few more years you can go over the 200K mark. Do you know if chem engineers can get hired for Petr. engineering jobs?



it depends on the company , they can technically work in both sectors as well (upstream and downstream)

Mining engineers are more suitable for Canada though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> man ye chand sali dar javani donbale adventure boodam va kheili chiza didam too in mayeha ke agar baratoon tareef konam ya bavar nemikonid ya gar bokonid Bavar-373 mikonideshoon... mikham bedoonam kasi saro kar dare ba in joor mojoudat... Man aslan dar javani bi din boodam va hamin majera jooyee ha va jinn bazi ha baes shod din bavar besham....chon alame gheib ke behet physici sabet beshe oonvaght bavare dine ham rahate


Na, man ba in chizha miyounh i nadaaram 


> migam ino didi? Iran unveils new weapon systems | Page 9


Are, man ettefaaghan avvalin nafar tou in forum boudam ke goftam ke in tank e jadid, gharaar hast ke idea ye moshaabeh e Ripsaw ra donbaal bekoneh 


> oon Soghote Azad ro chi? Doost daram beram...hamiche arezoo dashtam soghoote azad konam vali mitarsam...yek dar 1 millard chatram baz nashe...akhe man kheili bad shansam... hamishe intorie ke maslan yeki mige negaran nabash in %99.9 safe hast..va man ke mikonam oon karo hamoon yek sadome kar dastam mide..ingar moshtarisho peida karde bashe!! ina amn hast? yeki too Mashhad zadan ke 70 toman ham bishtar nemigiran zaheran... Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1588


 Soghout e azad kheyli keyf mideh vali man jor'at nemikonam ke jaayi ke arzoun migireh, beram baraaye in kaar. arzouni bi dalil nist, ma'moulan. Gar che tahesh ham ineh ke chatr baaz nemisheh digeh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Na, man ba in chizha miyounh i nadaaram
> 
> Are, man ettefaaghan avvalin nafar tou in forum boudam ke goftam ke in tank e jadid, gharaar hast ke idea ye moshaabeh e Ripsaw ra donbaal bekoneh
> 
> Soghout e azad kheyli keyf mideh vali man jor'at nemikonam ke jaayi ke arzoun migireh, beram baraaye in kaar. arzouni bi dalil nist, ma'moulan. Gar che tahesh ham ineh ke chatr baaz nemisheh digeh


نه مثل اینکه لینک رو ندیدی... شبیه ساز سقوط آزاده و نه سقوط از هواپیما...یعنی فنهاش هم که یهو خاموش شه فوقش 1 متر میوفتی روی توری زیر پات

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

@jammersat 
Jamer sorry bro I was a little harsh on you.

Hala dust dokhtar peyda kardi ya na ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> جناب دانشمند همون طوری که گفتی به نظر می رسه نیروی دریایی سپاه
> برای صرفه اقتصادی , خط تولید 7 نوع موتور رو با هم در دستور کار قرار داده



Bebinim chi misheh. Vali man hamontor keh goftam bayad yek sherkati dorost besheh mesleh MAPNA keh karesh, zendegish, falsafash va hadafesh motor basheh. Injoor karha ro bayad bord to bakhsh takhasosi va azadeshoon kard az vezaratkhooneha va varzir o raees o in band o basata. Hala mikhad vezarat defa bashe ya vezarat varzesh. Farghi nemikoneh. 

Ya'ani injoori: Diesel Engines Overview: MTU Online

Deghat kon. Az 240 KW ta 10,000 KW. Yek platform, yek line-up, yek technology, yek ghete' va va va. Sherket ham ba forosh beh roshdesh edameh mideh va beh hich vezarat khoonehi vasl nist. Nemoneha az in line up dieseli:

























Aryan122 said:


> I highly recommand you buy and read why nations fail. It s a well researched book and has been translated into persian as well.



Excellent book. I also recommend it. 

But unfortunately, it fails to explain its chosen title since it focuses on a single parameter; the governance structure.

The book itself opens with Arab spring and wishes the Arabs good luck in 2011. Now, in 2015 we know where things went.

In societies such as these, which have no roots in democracy (unlike the West with its 3000 years of democratic tradition) when a disagreement arises, the heads are not counted in an election but cut off.

Development and prosperity in such societies is not possible under a fair and square Western democracy. An iron hand is needed to keep things coherent and clean. Otherwise the only development that will take place is going to be that of barbarism.

West can afford to nimble on such trifles such as fair governance and human rights since it is bursting under the load of colleagues of Oleg Losev. The last time Arabs had an Oleg Losev was ..., excuse me, let me rephrase, ... the Arabs never had any Oleg Losev to begin with. Societies such as these should not even aspire to have the same standard parameters of life as in West.

It is idiotic to think otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@Hussein Hamas is not that bad organization, they have defended their people against savage Zionists. First create threads against Zionists after that you are free to create thread against Hamas.
@Falcon29 Iranians here are not representative of Iranian society. Try to be cool here is just a forum.
@kollang be in Palestinian tohin nakon, va uno doshmane Iran nakob. In adame khubie kari bakon doshmane Iran beshe. Lotfan shoma Irania inja bikhodi doshman tarashi nakonin.


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> In adame khubie kari bakon doshmane Iran beshe.


Goor babash bro 

these wahhabis are all the same . they eat namak and break the namakdoon for the namak harams that they are .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@jammersat Bazam mesle hamishe tu un threade "edama dar Iran" ye jafange kheyli mozakhraf va ahmaghane gofti. Ahmagh jun inja Afghanistan nist, enghid kos sher nagu! Tu mesle inke halate tabiyi nadri, mangi va hichi halit nemishe va faghat dari vari minevesi. Man ta hala nadidam to halate taviyi dashte bashi va havaset jam bashe va dari vari nanevisi.



haman10 said:


> Goor babash bro
> 
> these wahhabis are all the same . they eat namak and break the namakdoon for the namak harams that they are .


Agha haman in adam avalesh khub bud ta inke ye seri az Irania hey behesh gir dadan va daran uno zede Irani mikonan. In agha sa@t haye ziadi tu forum online hast behtare kari nakonim ke dasti dasti khodemun uno doshmane Iran konim.

Vali ba inke migi gure babash va namak nashnas va ina kamelan movafegham vali hamuntor ke goftam behtare uno doshmane Iran nakonim.

@Manticore 

Check this thread some bans are needed.

Rising executions highlight Iran’s human rights record | Page 2

@Manticore @Horus

Check this thread some bans are needed.

Rising executions highlight Iran’s human rights record | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> @Hussein Hamas is not that bad organization, they have defended their people against savage Zionists. First create threads against Zionists after that you are free to create thread against Hamas.
> @Falcon29 Iranians here are not representative of Iranian society. Try to be cool here is just a forum.
> @kollang be in Palestinian tohin nakon, va uno doshmane Iran nakob. In adame khubie kari bakon doshmane Iran beshe. Lotfan shoma Irania inja bikhodi doshman tarashi nakonin.



Vaghean maghzet pouk hast agha jan. In hameh be khodetoun va khaanevaadatoun fohsh e naamousi mideh, baaz ham tarafdaari mikonid azash. Vaghean ke ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Vaghean maghzet pouk hast agha jan. In hameh be khodetoun va khaanevaadatoun fohsh e naamousi mideh, baaz ham tarafdaari mikonid azash. Vaghean ke ...


In agha ye farde tarafdare Iran bud, enghad un "the last of us" va bazi az shoma ha va hatte khode to behesh kerm rikhtin injuri shod. In agha hamishe az Iran defa mikard enghad shoma nationalist ha behesh kerm rikhtin ke unam fosh mide.
Badam tu un thread be man tohin kardi, man nametunam unja biam ta javabeti bedam vali bedun man hich ahadi ro tu zendegi tokhmamam hesab nemikonam che berese be felestini! 
Shoma ha aslan siasat balad nistin be ye nafari ke ba shoma kari nadare va behetun kerm nemirize enghad tohij mikonin va kerm mirizin ke taraf bar zede shoma beshe.


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> In agha ye farde tarafdare Iran bud, enghad un "the last of us" va bazi az shoma ha va hatte khode to behesh kerm rikhtin injuri shod. In agha hamishe az Iran defa mikard enghad shoma nationalist ha behesh kerm rikhtin ke unam fosh mide.


khoda shahede yek bar dige az een madar sag defa koni na man nato ha mohammad .

alaki be baghie napar , een yaroo yek haroom zade be tamam ma'nast . goor pedar terroristesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> khoda shahede yek bar dige az een madar sag defa koni na man nato ha mohammad .
> 
> alaki be baghie napar , een yaroo yek haroom zade be tamam ma'nast . goor pedar terroristesh


Age shoma ha behesh kerm nemirikhtin injuri nemishid. Badam man key azash defa kardam?


----------



## kollang

2800 said:


> In agha ye farde tarafdare Iran bud, enghad un "the last of us" va bazi az shoma ha va hatte khode to behesh kerm rikhtin injuri shod. In agha hamishe az Iran defa mikard enghad shoma nationalist ha behesh kerm rikhtin ke unam fosh mide.


Be jahannam ke in martike kandom pare shode qablan az iran defa mikarde.liyaghate felestin ine ke esrael biyad ina ro az safeye ruzegar hazf kone.

In harum zade ha ye bi namus hanuz keshvar dar nashodan ba ma doshmani mikonan.az ferestadan niru be saddam begir ta par par kardane javunaye shi'e ye hezbollah ro suriye.mikham sad sal siyah in harum zade haro azad nakonim.beran be jahannam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> kerm nemirikhtin


chera intori sohabat mikoni ? chete ? dadash man dooset daram , ehteram baghie ru begir ta ehteramet ru begiram aziz . bashe ? 

kerm rikhtan yani chi ? dorost sohbat kon dadash 



2800 said:


> Badam man key azash defa kardam?


vala man postato mikhonam chize dige ee mibinam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@2800 Agha jan, migan kasi ke khodesh ra be khaab zadeh, nemisheh bidaresh kard. In yaarou az avval ham avazi va haroum zadeh boud, vali shoma enghadr saade i, ke fekr kardi in yaarou aadam hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> chera intori sohabat mikoni ? chete ? dadash man dooset daram , ehteram baghie ru begir ta ehteramet ru begiram aziz . bashe ?
> 
> kerm rikhtan yani chi ? dorost sohbat kon dadash
> 
> 
> vala man postato mikhonam chize dige ee mibinam


Man joz 2 comment tu Iranian section az felestini ha defa nakardam.
Dadash man shom ha ro nemigam kerm rikhtin baraye shoma ehteram ghaelam. Ye kesayi melse "the last of us", "hossein", "militan atheist" va amsalohom ro migam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @2800 Agha jan, migan kasi ke khodesh ra be khaab zadeh, nemisheh bidaresh kard. In yaarou az avval ham avazi va haroum zadeh boud, vali shoma enghadr saade i, ke fekr kardi in yaarou aadam hast.


aksesho daram (aks khode yarou ru - tou PM vasam ghablan ferestad) hey namardie vagarna email mikardam vase FBI ya homeland security ya kesi , ba postash 

bachast baba , 16-17 saleshe

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

2800 said:


> To alan ino migi vali az farda ke ba un yeki harumzade al habashi motahed beshe ke nemituni jelosho begiri. Tu un thread ham goft man age in thread ro zadam chon ke hossein bar zede hamas thread zade, to rafti behesh fosh dadi.


Vaghean ajibe, chand deghighe pish un kandom pare shodeye bi pedaro madar be namuse hamvatanet tohin kard.baad umadi migi to kerm rikhti? Chera shero ver migi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Man joz 2 comment tu Iranian section az felestini ha defa nakardam.


na dadash nega kon bahs sare felestin nist , bahs sare een pesare bi pedaro madare , golam .


----------



## IR1907

2800 said:


> in yaru ta chand mah pish adame kheyli khubi bud va ba Irania tu kheyli az chiza ham nazar bud, defa mikard, javabe troll haye zede Irani ro midad. Bazi az nationalist haye ahmagh enghad bar zedesh troll kardan unam zede Irani shod. Vali man khodam be khatere inke foshe namusi dade dastam behesh tu me section berese dahanesho servic mikonam. Albate man hich modi ro esrar nemikonam ke mano az me section unban kone.


The guy has mental issues. belongs to hezbe baad. When Hamas gets its *** pounded in Gaza he becomes kinda supportive of Iran but the next day when the war is over he switches to his anti Iranian garbage.

These guys dont deserve our support. **** em.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Vaghean maghzet pouk hast agha jan. In hameh be khodetoun va khaanevaadatoun fohsh e naamousi mideh, baaz ham tarafdaari mikonid azash. Vaghean ke ...


Ye omr pehen karde to maghze in 2800 in jomhoori eslami. Natijash hamine dige.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What a bunch of fucking apes.

Instead of sending the boys to their hotel for rest and physio and all that jazz, they send them to Mecca for some Tazi worshiping. They lost 3-0 and are out. lol morons.

Here's the story.

Arab religion worshippers go to Mecca instead of helping prepare their team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Age shoma ha behesh kerm nemirikhtin injuri nemishid. Badam man key azash defa kardam?


salavat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

benzin azad shod:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

IR1907 said:


> The guy has mental issues. belongs to hezbe baad. When Hamas gets its *** pounded in Gaza he becomes kinda supportive of Iran but the next day when the war is over he switches to his anti Iranian garbage.
> 
> These guys dont deserve our support. **** em.


Nemikham begam axare, vali kheyli az Irani haye kharej az Iran kamelan olagh hastan. Adamaye besiar racsim va olaghi hastan. Be arab ha be khatere nezhadeshun fosh midan va in tohinashun baes mishe una ham zede Irani beshan va dar nahayat ma khodemun hastim ke zarar mikonim.
Man asan be inja va un falcon kari nadaram, daram koli harf mizana. Masalan un chizayi ke man tu fb va sitaye mokhtalef mibinam. Masaln inke Irania miran khahar madar va jaddo abade mesi ro miaran jeloye cheshmesh. Ya inke miran be un dokhtare ke marasem e ghor 'e keshie jame jahani 2014 brazil ro ejra kard fosh midan. Ya be khahar madare un davare ostoralie bazie Iran Iraq fosh midan va...
Man shashidam be persian racsim va nationality.


@scythian500 onlini ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Al ahlie wahhabiaye kasife harumzade hazf shod. Huraaa 



Serpentine said:


> benzin azad shod:


Man dashtam footbal tamasha mikardam be in karikator tavajoh nakarde budam. Man age tu in mamlekat ghodrati dashtam ba ye laghat tu kune in kharejia va bazresa hamshun ro birun mikardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

rmi5 said:


> Baleh. soaali daarid?
> 
> 
> 
> alaan hatman fasl e joftgirishoun hast  Bezaar be zendegishoun beresan



سوال که زیاد دارم ولی می ترسم با سوالاتم وقت شما رو بگیرم ....



2800 said:


> Al ahlie wahhabiaye kasife harumzade hazf shod. Huraaa
> 
> 
> Man dashtam footbal tamasha mikardam be in karikator tavajoh nakarde budam. Man age tu in mamlekat ghodrati dashtam ba ye laghat tu kune in kharejia va bazresa hamshun ro birun mikardam.




Chand chandan alan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> سوال که زیاد دارم ولی می ترسم با سوالاتم وقت شما رو بگیرم ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chand chandan alan?


تیم طلایی با گل طلایی صعود کرد | ورزش 3

Yek saato nim pish bazi tamum shod, nafte tehran 2.1 bakht amma be khatere borde 1.0 tu tehran va 1 goli ke emruz tu khuneye harif zad be dore baad raft. Yani dar asl 3.2 bord.
@scythian500 Shoma tu android mituni chat koni?
Man darbare un ghaziye jen bahat kard daram. Man tahala jen nadidam va nemikham bebinam vali fekr konam chizaye jalebi baraye goftan be ham darim...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Nemikham begam axare, vali kheyli az Irani haye kharej az Iran kamelan olagh hastan. Adamaye besiar racsim va olaghi hastan. Be arab ha be khatere nezhadeshun fosh midan va in tohinashun baes mishe una ham zede Irani beshan va dar nahayat ma khodemun hastim ke zarar mikonim.
> Man asan be inja va un falcon kari nadaram, daram koli harf mizana. Masalan un chizayi ke man tu fb va sitaye mokhtalef mibinam. Masaln inke Irania miran khahar madar va jaddo abade mesi ro miaran jeloye cheshmesh. Ya inke miran be un dokhtare ke marasem e ghor 'e keshie jame jahani 2014 brazil ro ejra kard fosh midan. Ya be khahar madare un davare ostoralie bazie Iran Iraq fosh midan va...
> Man shashidam be persian racsim va nationality.
> 
> 
> @scythian500 onlini ?


in masaeli ke gofti kheili pichidast bro... Vali kollan amalkarde EX-Iranian has dar kharej az keshvar kheili bad hast motasefane... man aslan bahsi nadaram ke Iran kheili moshkel dare... Inha Iran ro ba ideal tooye zehneshoon moghayese mikonan... na ba sale ghable khodesh! 
Ba,adesham in nezhad parasti ke migi...nezkhad parasti bar mabnaye bartarie Iranians va past boodane baghie nist... inha dargiri haye tarikhi hast ke faramoush nashode... Iran va Arabs will never become true friends... As long as there are a majority illiterate and blind population in Arab countries, they will stay blind... It is not only the case for ME.. Europeans were also in the same trap for centuries... look at ugly wars in Europe... IT just ended couple of decades ago... The decision to end those wars were also due to destruction and weakness that arose of those wars... dar yek kalam europe khaste shod az jang bekhatere nezhad ya aghide va din...

inam ziad be del nagir..khoda ro shokr aksariate Iraniha dar Iran fahme khoobi darand... midoonan rahe pishraft doshmani ba harchizi ke az Iran dar miad nist...rahesh bardashtan achar va bastane ye piche...

man faghat az ye gorouh motanaferam... oonham iranihayee ke ta miran kharej, ye dafe harchi khabare khoob az Iran miad biroon ro fekr mikonan bar zedde khodeshoone!! fekr mikonan Iran bayad hamash khabare bad azash biad biroon ta HAGH ba oona bashe hamishe!! ina esoorate kholase intori hastand ke:

X started to talk in a taxi. He said, did you know Shiraz's Namazi Hospital can transplant X and Y with one tenth of foreign costs? He added: I myself remember not far days that we had to go to Germany or UK for a simple transpalent operation... A fancy guy in taxi responded to the guy with anger: "These Akhunds if are so advanced why they are not doing anything to build a Merceds Benz so we don't have to drive Pride cars!!"

Va ye chizi, dar morede afkare takfiri va shia-sunni...ya Palestinians... kar az kar gozashte bro... ye adame shia ham beshine paye Tv al arabiya ke kheili secterian barkhord mikone ba hame chiz..oonham doshmane shia va Iran mishe...

Motasefane shoore siasie arabha betore kolli paeene va kheili rahat mishe gooleshoon zad... haminam yeki az elale movafaghiate Iran dar ME hast ta haddi...

Hamas pardi az ghafas...oonha goosale tar az in hastand ke bedoonand baraye hefze mojoudiate khodetoon ham ke shode bayad az Iran hame joore hemayat konid...

negaran nabashid Iran alan chand sale Jahade Islami ro rah endakhte dar felestine... inha ya shia hastand va ya 2 atishe tarafdare Iran... Iran az chand sal pish midoonest az hamas ghablemeyee garm nemishe... alan bishtare system haye pishrafte nezhami ro Iran be har gorouhi mide dar felestine ella Hamas...

Ummah concept is long dead... Now it is all about Resistance alliance and Western alliance...everything get trasnlated in this time frame.... 
There was conservations regarding talking openly about Shia-Wahhabi differences but now it is too late... There is a war in ME between Shia and Salafi-Wahhabis... Whoever come out of these wars winner will rule the whole ME for the next decades... khalas!



2800 said:


> @scythian500 Shoma tu android mituni chat koni?


na man az in application ha estefade nemikona va gooshi android ham nadaram... ID skypet ro baram PM kon addet konam.... man sahmieye chat va vaght gozaroonim ba hamin site pore... dige vaght baraye talaf kardan nadaram!



2800 said:


> in yaru ta chand mah pish adame kheyli khubi bud va ba Irania tu kheyli az chiza ham nazar bud, defa mikard, javabe troll haye zede Irani ro midad. Bazi az nationalist haye ahmagh enghad bar zedesh troll kardan unam zede Irani shod. Vali man khodam be khatere inke foshe namusi dade dastam behesh tu me section berese dahanesho servic mikonam. Albate man hich modi ro esrar nemikonam ke mano az me section unban kone.


agar kasi ro didi ba,ad az chand mah injoori doshmani mikone ba Iran yani az avvalesham hamchin doostare IRan naboode... Injoor onsor ha hamoon behtar dooste ma nabashand... bebin in harfa nist... kasi ke ba IRane...ba IRane har chi beshe...kasi ke doshmane...doshmane dige... mohem nist khoneto kasif nakon...million ha az in joor shebhe adam ha dar mantaghe darim inam roosh... oonhayee ke az Iran, Shia va IRani defa mikonan dar vaghte sakhti...ba mehrabooni ya na mehraboonie mano to avaz nemishan...chon mano to ke namayandeye rasmi Iran nistim ke harfe ma baese doshmanie taraf ba kolle Iran beshe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> in masaeli ke gofti kheili pichidast bro... Vali kollan amalkarde EX-Iranian has dar kharej az keshvar kheili bad hast motasefane... man aslan bahsi nadaram ke Iran kheili moshkel dare... Inha Iran ro ba ideal tooye zehneshoon moghayese mikonan... na ba sale ghable khodesh!
> Ba,adesham in nezhad parasti ke migi...nezkhad parasti bar mabnaye bartarie Iranians va past boodane baghie nist... inha dargiri haye tarikhi hast ke faramoush nashode... Iran va Arabs will never become true friends... As long as there are a majority illiterate and blind population in Arab countries, they will stay blind... It is not only the case for ME.. Europeans were also in the same trap for centuries... look at ugly wars in Europe... IT just ended couple of decades ago... The decision to end those wars were also due to destruction and weakness that arose of those wars... dar yek kalam europe khaste shod az jang bekhatere nezhad ya aghide va din...
> 
> inam ziad be del nagir..khoda ro shokr aksariate Iraniha dar Iran fahme khoobi darand... midoonan rahe pishraft doshmani ba harchizi ke az Iran dar miad nist...rahesh bardashtan achar va bastane ye piche...
> 
> man faghat az ye gorouh motanaferam... oonham iranihayee ke ta miran kharej, ye dafe harchi khabare khoob az Iran miad biroon ro fekr mikonan bar zedde khodeshoone!! fekr mikonan Iran bayad hamash khabare bad azash biad biroon ta HAGH ba oona bashe hamishe!! ina esoorate kholase intori hastand ke:
> 
> X started to talk in a taxi. He said, did you know Shiraz's Namazi Hospital can transplant X and Y with one tenth of foreign costs? He added: I myself remember not far days that we had to go to Germany or UK for a simple transpalent operation... A fancy guy in taxi responded to the guy with anger: "These Akhunds if are so advanced why they are not doing anything to build a Merceds Benz so we don't have to drive Pride cars!!"
> 
> Va ye chizi, dar morede afkare takfiri va shia-sunni...ya Palestinians... kar az kar gozashte bro... ye adame shia ham beshine paye Tv al arabiya ke kheili secterian barkhord mikone ba hame chiz..oonham doshmane shia va Iran mishe...
> 
> Motasefane shoore siasie arabha betore kolli paeene va kheili rahat mishe gooleshoon zad... haminam yeki az elale movafaghiate Iran dar ME hast ta haddi...
> 
> Hamas pardi az ghafas...oonha goosale tar az in hastand ke bedoonand baraye hefze mojoudiate khodetoon ham ke shode bayad az Iran hame joore hemayat konid...
> 
> negaran nabashid Iran alan chand sale Jahade Islami ro rah endakhte dar felestine... inha ya shia hastand va ya 2 atishe tarafdare Iran... Iran az chand sal pish midoonest az hamas ghablemeyee garm nemishe... alan bishtare system haye pishrafte nezhami ro Iran be har gorouhi mide dar felestine ella Hamas...
> 
> Ummah concept is long dead... Now it is all about Resistance alliance and Western alliance...everything get trasnlated in this time frame....
> There was conservations regarding talking openly about Shia-Wahhabi differences but now it is too late... There is a war in ME between Shia and Salafi-Wahhabis... Whoever come out of these wars winner will rule the whole ME for the next decades... khalas!
> 
> 
> na man az in application ha estefade nemikona va gooshi android ham nadaram... ID skypet ro baram PM kon addet konam.... man sahmieye chat va vaght gozaroonim ba hamin site pore... dige vaght baraye talaf kardan nadaram!
> 
> 
> agar kasi ro didi ba,ad az chand mah injoori doshmani mikone ba Iran yani az avvalesham hamchin doostare IRan naboode... Injoor onsor ha hamoon behtar dooste ma nabashand... bebin in harfa nist... kasi ke ba IRane...ba IRane har chi beshe...kasi ke doshmane...doshmane dige... mohem nist khoneto kasif nakon...million ha az in joor shebhe adam ha dar mantaghe darim inam roosh... oonhayee ke az Iran, Shia va IRani defa mikonan dar vaghte sakhti...ba mehrabooni ya na mehraboonie mano to avaz nemishan...chon mano to ke namayandeye rasmi Iran nistim ke harfe ma baese doshmanie taraf ba kolle Iran beshe!


Harfaye kheyli ghashangi mizani vali man chonke alan ba gushim injam nemitunam ziad mesle shoma type konam. Harfat kamrlan maghul va dorost hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

raptor22 said:


> سوال که زیاد دارم ولی می ترسم با سوالاتم وقت شما رو بگیرم ....


No need for ta'aarof. Ask me your questions, then I can answer them if I could and had time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@scythian500 Chera shoma add nakardi pas ???


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> @scythian500 Chera shoma add nakardi pas ???


chio add konam?



rmi5 said:


> No need for ta'aarof. Ask me your questions, then I can answer them if I could and had time.


hala yeki ba adabe to halesho migiri baradar!! bahale bande khoda... khosham miad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@scythian500 Inhaa IQ-shoun dar in had hast digeh. be gaav migand zekki. 

raasti, shoma Iran hasti?akheh shoma hamisheh in saat ha inja online hasti ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> @scythian500 Inhaa IQ-shoun dar in had hast digeh. be gaav migand zekki.
> 
> raasti, shoma Iran hasti?akheh shoma hamisheh in saat ha inja online hasti ...


ay naghola mochamo gerefti!! are Iranam... sa,ate kari man fargh dare ye zare... man tahlil gar hastam va moshavere midam...nemiram sare kar sobh...

rasti ye soal shoma ke azarbaijani hasti, mitooni behem begi esme farsh haye bozorgi ke too hall pahn mikonan chie oonja? va esme farsh haye koochiktar ke dar khab ha pahn mikonan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> ay naghola mochamo gerefti!! are Iranam... sa,ate kari man fargh dare ye zare... man tahlil gar hastam va moshavere midam...nemiram sare kar sobh...
> 
> rasti ye soal shoma ke azarbaijani hasti, mitooni behem begi esme farsh haye bozorgi ke too hall pahn mikonan chie oonja? va esme farsh haye koochiktar ke dar khab ha pahn mikonan?



Manzour e shoma ghaali va Ghaalicheh hast? be azerbaijani migand xalça ke hamoun talaffoz e azari ye ghalicheh hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Manzour e shoma ghaali va Ghaalicheh hast? be azerbaijani migand xalça ke hamoun talaffoz e azari ye ghalicheh hast.


na...ye esmi khodeshoon migan ba farshe bozorg va be farshe koochik... ye chiz dige bood..yadame too dahatashoon migoftan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> na...ye esmi khodeshoon migan ba farshe bozorg va be farshe koochik... ye chiz dige bood..yadame too dahatashoon migoftan



Kilim ham hast ke tou torkiyeh albatteh migand, ke az hamoun gilim miyaad. Loghat e digeh i be zehnam nemireseh 

Maybe @Ostad knows it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

In falcon kheyli harumzadas, man omran dg az felestini ha defa bokonam. Long live Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Flask drone:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Guys, watch this documentary. It's about the Large Hadron Collider. There's an Irooni scientists called Nima that makes an appearance.
Particle Fever (2013) - IMDb

Very interesting documentary and I'm not even interested in physics.

Edit: just finished watching it. Goes in my list of top 10 documentaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

Abii said:


> Guys, watch this documentary. It's about the Large Hadron Collider. There's an Irooni scientists called Nima that makes an appearance.
> Particle Fever (2013) - IMDb
> 
> Very interesting documentary and I'm not even interested in physics.
> 
> Edit: just finished watching it. Goes in my list of top 10 documentaries.



7.5 is too low for a documentary but I'll give it a shot. What's your top 3?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

scythian500 said:


> na...ye esmi khodeshoon migan ba farshe bozorg va be farshe koochik... ye chiz dige bood..yadame too dahatashoon migoftan





rmi5 said:


> Kilim ham hast ke tou torkiyeh albatteh migand, ke az hamoun gilim miyaad. Loghat e digeh i be zehnam nemireseh
> 
> Maybe @Ostad knows it ...


nemidunam, vali hamoun farsh rayejeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Ostad said:


> nemidunam, vali hamoun farsh rayejeh.


na man manzooram dar Az Republic bood... oonja ke boodam azeri ha be farshi ke too hall pahn mikardan va bozorge ye chiz migoftan be farsh haye mesle 6 metri khodemoon ye chiz dige... ghali, ghaliche, gelim nabood... fekr konam faghat azeri haye oonja migan ehtemalan... ye doosti soal kard goftam miporsam az azeri haye republic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Abii said:


> There's an Irooni scientists called Nima that makes an appearance.


Born in Houston, Texas, that makes him an American not Irooni.  Don't go around claiming something that isn't yours.


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> na man manzooram dar Az Republic bood... oonja ke boodam azeri ha be farshi ke too hall pahn mikardan va bozorge ye chiz migoftan be farsh haye mesle 6 metri khodemoon ye chiz dige... ghali, ghaliche, gelim nabood... fekr konam faghat azeri haye oonja migan ehtemalan... ye doosti soal kard goftam miporsam az azeri haye republic



Shaayad yek estelaah e mahalli ye khaas boudeh baraaye roustaayi haye oun mantagheh?



Abii said:


> Guys, watch this documentary. It's about the Large Hadron Collider. There's an Irooni scientists called Nima that makes an appearance.
> Particle Fever (2013) - IMDb
> 
> Very interesting documentary and I'm not even interested in physics.
> 
> Edit: just finished watching it. Goes in my list of top 10 documentaries.



Iran has collaboration with LHC, and has built some components for them. In Iran, IPM has the most scientific collaborations with LHC.
As long as Nima Arkani is concerned, he and Cumrun Vafa are two of the most well known Iranian(Canadaian, American) physicists of the world, and both are top 10 alive theoretical physicists of the world. Cumrun is more famous than Nima, specially in super string theory, but Nima is younger, and I think that he is even more talented.
PS. What wiki has written about biography of Nima is BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

scythian500 said:


> na man manzooram dar Az Republic bood... oonja ke boodam azeri ha be farshi ke too hall pahn mikardan va bozorge ye chiz migoftan be farsh haye mesle 6 metri khodemoon ye chiz dige... ghali, ghaliche, gelim nabood... fekr konam faghat azeri haye oonja migan ehtemalan... ye doosti soal kard goftam miporsam az azeri haye republic



estelahateh farsh moshabehe. shayad in betuneh komak koneh:
Azerbaijani rug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Shaayad yek estelaah e mahalli ye khaas boudeh baraaye roustaayi haye oun mantagheh?


shayad...albateh man chon alaghemand be farsh hastam ino dar chand ja shenidam...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> shayad...albateh man chon alaghemand be farsh hastam ino dar chand ja shenidam...



In ra mitouni az yeki az member ha be esm e ASQ-1918 beporsi. Oun az shahsavan haye jomhouri Azerbaijan hast, va ehtemaalan, oun in estelaah e khaas ra bedouneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Born in Houston, Texas, that makes him an American not Irooni.  Don't go around claiming something that isn't yours.


based on IRanian constitution no Irani will be non-Irani unless he/she is asking to get its citizenship canceled...even if he is born in USA... as far as his father is Iranian, he is Iranian... and this thing that you say, is not your strength as a nation but your weakness that most of your achievements are brought to you by foreign scientists...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> based on IRanian constitution no Irani will be non-Irani unless he/she is asking to get its citizenship canceled...even if he is born in USA... as far as his father is Iranian, he is Iranian... and this thing that you say, is not your strength as a nation but your weakness that most of your achievements are brought to you by foreign scientists...



Don't shoot at americans! He is a Turkish member using American flags  


----------------------------
man motma'en hastam ke in yaarou, daabel account e modir e bakhsh e turkiye hast ke yek turk hast ke tou america zendegi mikoneh  vali sedaash ra dar nayaarid

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

rmi5 said:


> Don't shoot at americans! He is a Turkish member using American flags
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> man motma'en hastam ke in yaarou, daabel account e modir e bakhsh e turkiye hast ke yek turk hast ke tou america zendegi mikoneh  vali sedaash ra dar nayaarid


Shut up Gerbil, speak English or use the right script you are confusing Google Translate.



scythian500 said:


> based on IRanian constitution no Irani will be non-Irani unless he/she is asking to get its citizenship canceled...even if he is born in USA... as far as his father is Iranian, he is Iranian... and this thing that you say, is not your strength as a nation but your weakness that most of your achievements are brought to you by foreign scientists...


The more scientists we claim no matter the ethnicity or previous citizenship, makes us stronger and you weaker, America was built by foreigners for everybody.


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Don't shoot at americans! He is a Turkish member using American flags
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> man motma'en hastam ke in yaarou, daabel account e modir e bakhsh e turkiye hast ke yek turk hast ke tou america zendegi mikoneh  vali sedaash ra dar nayaarid


 rasti migi ha... inghadram zerang nist ke esme accountesh ro ye joor entekhab kone be yeki az azaye tork nakhore!! zadi be hadaf afarin... man az baradaran amrikayee ozr mikham... jesarat shod...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Shut up Gerbil, speak English or use the right script you are confusing Google Translate.



@Serpentine Don't you want to take a serious action against this troll? You promised to section ban specific trolls, but they are still roaming freely here.
BTW, the language that I have used in the second line, is farsi, not English, you idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

rmi5 said:


> man motma'en hastam ke in yaarou, daabel account e modir e bakhsh e turkiye hast ke yek turk hast ke tou america zendegi mikoneh  vali sedaash ra dar nayaarid





scythian500 said:


> rasti migi ha... inghadram zerang nist ke esme accountesh ro ye joor entekhab kone be yeki az azaye tork nakhore!! zadi be hadaf afarin... man az baradaran amrikayee ozr mikham... jesarat shod...


@Serpentine ,@SOHEIL , could you or someone please translate?


rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine Don't you want to take a serious action against this troll? You promised to section ban specific trolls, but they are still roaming freely here.
> BTW, the language that I have used in the second line, is farsi, not English, you idiot.


That's why I told you to use the proper script or speak in English, you have no right to complain about me calling you a Gerbil, you incorrectly called me a Sunni Muslim and Turkish False flagger.


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> rasti migi ha... inghadram zerang nist ke esme accountesh ro ye joor entekhab kone be yeki az azaye tork nakhore!! zadi be hadaf afarin... man az baradaran amrikayee ozr mikham... jesarat shod...


Never mind 
---------

BTW, man hattaa midounam in haroumzadeh tou washington zendegi mikoneh, hodoud haye che mantagheh i, ...  ehtemaalan az kaarkon haye sefaarateshoun tou washington hast  kollan in bisharaf ha ra jeddi nagirid. inhaa yek jour cyber army hastand digeh, ... khodetoun ra allaafeshoun nakonid. inhaa ra be jaayitoun hesaab nakonid va beheshoun javaab nadid 
------

Begzarim, pas shoma tou kaar e farsh ham hasti?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

@rmi5 @scythian500 

Isnt this guy already in the ignore list?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

kollang said:


> @rmi5 @scythian500
> 
> Isnt this guy already in the ignore list?



Yup, this time, it was grandpa's mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Yup, this time, it was grandpa's mistake


areh?! ma in yeki ro nemidoonestam too liste.../vali farghi nadare chon raft too list... agha ma bayad mofser mishodim!! hamaro mizashtim too BAD HA!



rmi5 said:


> Never mind
> ---------
> 
> BTW, man hattaa midounam in haroumzadeh tou washington zendegi mikoneh, hodoud haye che mantagheh i, ...  ehtemaalan az kaarkon haye sefaarateshoun tou washington hast  kollan in bisharaf ha ra jeddi nagirid. inhaa yek jour cyber army hastand digeh, ... khodetoun ra allaafeshoun nakonid. inhaa ra be jaayitoun hesaab nakonid va beheshoun javaab nadid
> ------
> 
> Begzarim, pas shoma tou kaar e farsh ham hasti?


na too kare farsh nistam..vali bad joor fozoulam!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

rmi5 said:


> No need for ta'aarof. Ask me your questions, then I can answer them if I could and had time.



دست شما درد نکن تعارف نکردم نخواستم مصدع اوقات بشم از بس سوالاتم پچگانه است ....
به هرحال چون امر فرمودید به چشم ...

تو سیستم های سه فاز چطور و به چه منظور میان تنظیم بار می کنند؟ یعنی بیشتر بر چه اساسی فاز های اولویت بندی می شوند؟
I mean R,S,T ....
چون در جایی دیدم که سعی در تنظیم بار شده ولی باز ارجهیت با فاز اس بوده و در جایی دیگر با آر .... 

بازم ممنون​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> na too kare farsh nistam..vali bad joor fozoulam!






raptor22 said:


> دست شما درد نکن تعارف نکردم نخواستم مصدع اوقات بشم از بس سوالاتم پچگانه است ....
> به هرحال چون امر فرمودید به چشم ...
> 
> تو سیستم های سه فاز چطور و به چه منظور میان تنظیم بار می کنند؟ یعنی بیشتر بر چه اساسی فاز های اولویت بندی می شوند؟
> I mean R,S,T ....
> چون در جایی دیدم که سعی در تنظیم بار شده ولی باز ارجهیت با فاز اس بوده و در جایی دیگر با آر ....
> 
> بازم ممنون​



Albatteh soaalet power hast ke takhassos e man nist vali bebin R, S, T, U, V, W ra ma behesh migim L1, L2, L3, T1, T2, T3 tou text haye barghi, ke incoming power, va load terminal ra moshakhkhas mikonand. touye ghaaleb e system ha, sa'y misheh ke load be tor e balanced va mosaavi taghsim besheh beyn e 3-phases.(gar che system haye kami ham hastand ke unbalanced load system hastand). Haghighatesh ageh bishtar tozih mikhaay, baayad yek dars e power-1 va power-2 ra kaamel baraat tozih bedam!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

ino didid doostan:
Iranian Trained Terrorists involved in Sectarian Killing in Pakistan

*migam man alan Flying Officer shodam hoghoogham cheghadr afzayesh peida mikone? Yani Yaranam ghat mishe?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> ino didid doostan:
> Iranian Trained Terrorists involved in Sectarian Killing in Pakistan


gour e pedar e 4 ta aghab moundeh e pakestani. Bikhiyaal, shoma hosele daari ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> gour e pedar e 4 ta aghab moundeh e pakestani. Bikhiyaal, shoma hosele daari ha.


asabi hasti ha... bahram jan... yaranato ghat kardan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> asabi hasti ha... bahram jan... yaranato ghat kardan?



 Be ma yaaraaneh nemidan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Be ma yaaraaneh nemidan


agha bia niaz mandit ro esbat kon ta man barat begiram... vali az ye tarafe janbeye manfi ham dare ke khoob nist barat.... ye moghe mimooni toosh chetor harjesh koni...dochare anxiety mishi...

*migam man alan Flying Officer shodam hoghoogham cheghadr afzayesh peida mikone? Yani Yaranam ghat mishe?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> agha bia niaz mandit ro esbat kon ta man barat begiram... vali az ye tarafe janbeye manfi ham dare ke khoob nist barat.... *ye moghe mimooni toosh chetor harjesh koni...dochare anxiety mishi...*




Are, fekr e ounjaash ra nakarde boudam. Baahaash yek penthouse tou New York mikharam 



scythian500 said:


> *migam man alan Flying Officer shodam hoghoogham cheghadr afzayesh peida mikone? Yani Yaranam ghat mishe?*




Sari' az oun shoghl enseraaf bede ta yaaraaneh ghat' nashodeh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Are, fekr e ounjaash ra nakarde boudam. Baahaash yek penthouse tou New York mikharam


NY ro vel kon... kasani ke daramade bala daran miran TAX HEAVEN ha... vagarna kolli bayad TAX rayane bedi...na bebakhshid Yarane bedi!



rmi5 said:


> Sari' az oun shoghl enseraaf bede ta yaaraaneh ghat' nashodeh


migam shoma admiral ha khodetoon ehtemalan yarane midid... 10 tomani bayad bashe hoghoghet mahi...



rmi5 said:


> gour e pedar e 4 ta aghab moundeh e pakestani. Bikhiyaal, shoma hosele daari ha.


rast migi ha... khodayeesh hich fohshi balatar az in nist ke ye pa pati badbakht ke Iran barash swisse miad be IRan va IRaniha gir mide!! baz tuka vazeshoon nesbatan khoobe gir bede manteghie... vali hamoon ha ham dar page marboot be 203km/h...man goftam masalan in ghayegh 110 knot mire...ba,ad oon oomade bedoone hich ertebati mige....ma turka ham ghayegh darim 50 knot mire!!! fek kon!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> NY ro vel kon... kasani ke daramade bala daran miran TAX HEAVEN ha... vagarna kolli bayad TAX rayane bedi...na bebakhshid Yarane bedi!
> 
> 
> migam shoma admiral ha khodetoon ehtemalan yarane midid... 10 tomani bayad bashe hoghoghet mahi...
> 
> 
> rast migi ha... khodayeesh hich fohshi balatar az in nist ke ye pa pati badbakht ke Iran barash swisse miad be IRan va IRaniha gir mide!!



 Inhaa kaari ke mikonand, in hast ke pouleshoun ra tou yek bank e off-shore negah midaarand(tou hamoun tax heaven ha) va ta laazem be kharj kardan nashodeh, be amrica vaared nemikonan ta maaliyaatesh ra nadand 
Ma sarbaaz sefr e shomaayim  admiral kilo chandeh? 

Ounhaa ra kollan vel kon aziz  hamin ghadr ke yek site ba template e khoub dorost konan, kaafi hast. digeh be dardi nemikhoran va ma ham kollan nabaayad kaari be kaareshoun dashteh bashim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Inhaa kaari ke mikonand, in hast ke pouleshoun ra tou yek bank e off-shore negah midaarand(tou hamoun tax heaven ha) va ta laazem be kharj kardan nashodeh, be amrica vaared nemikonan ta maaliyaatesh ra nadand
> Ma sarbaaz sefr e shomaayim  admiral kilo chandeh?
> 
> Ounhaa ra kollan vel kon aziz  hamin ghadr ke yek site ba template e khoub dorost konan, kaafi hast. digeh be dardi nemikhoran va ma ham kollan nabaayad kaari be kaareshoun dashteh bashim


areh khodayeesh rast migi baradar... sarbaz sefr chie baba... PHD in mamlekati khodayee nakarde...farda roozi shayad shodi presidente IRan..oonvaght manam behet ray midam..chon ba adab va bahoushi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> areh khodayeesh rast migi baradar... sarbaz sefr chie baba... PHD in mamlekati khodayee nakarde...farda roozi shayad shodi presidente IRan..oonvaght manam behet ray midam..chon ba adab va bahoushi



merC aziz, shoma bozorgavaarid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> merC aziz, shoma bozorgavaarid


jeddi arz kardam... Iran be president hayee mesle shoma niaz dare..ke monsef bashe va bahoush... khodayeesh agar alan president mishodi ba boodjeye konooni Iran mitoonesti behtar az rouhani kar koni va ye roshde %8 dorost koni? motmaenam mitooni... kafie hame chio electronici koni va dar har irani ye sensor forou koni...roshde eghtesadi mishe %10....!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> jeddi arz kardam... Iran be president hayee mesle shoma niaz dare..ke monsef bashe va bahoush... khodayeesh agar alan president mishodi ba boodjeye konooni Iran mitoonesti behtar az rouhani kar koni va ye roshde %8 dorost koni? motmaenam mitooni... kafie hame chio electronici koni va dar har irani ye sensor forou koni...roshde eghtesadi mishe %10....!




Areh, ba chand ta sensor va feedback, kaar e Iran raah miyofteh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Areh, ba chand ta sensor va feedback, kaar e Iran raah miyofteh


agha sensor in form of shiaf ro ejbari kon bara harki yaraneh mikhad... sensor bayad ye bare electrici 100 volti raha kone agar ehsase koon goshadi behesh dast dad! man electronic vared nistam..vali fekr konam idea ro gerefte bashi...mishi pedare elme tahrike ejtemayee fa,al...or...

The father of a new science:

*Active Social Stimulation (***)
or
Interactive Social Stimulation (ISS)*

what an abbreviations!!! ***

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> agha sensor in form of shiaf ro ejbari kon bara harki yaraneh mikhad... sensor bayad ye bare electrici 100 volti raha kone agar ehsase koon goshadi behesh dast dad! man electronic vared nistam..vali fekr konam idea ro gerefte bashi...mishi pedare elme tahrike ejtemayee fa,al...or...
> 
> The father of a new science:
> 
> *Active Social Stimulation (***)
> or
> Interactive Social Stimulation (ISS)*
> 
> what an abbreviations!!! ***


 That's a very good suggestion. We just need to design a good sensor that can tolerate that much of pressure and sulfuric environment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> That's a very good suggestion. We just need to design a good sensor that can tolerate that much of pressure and sulfuric environment


hala dige toham ziad hamesh nazan..boosh daroomad...soulfour ro vel kon...voltaj ro bala bebar!!

Active Social Stimulation (***) ro hal kardi khodayeesh? bayad mano bokonan Mother of this science... madami ke hamkhoone nabashim albateh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

TurAr said:


> 7.5 is too low for a documentary but I'll give it a shot. What's your top 3?


Hard to say. I have to think about this one. I'll tell you later lool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

rmi5 said:


> Albatteh soaalet power hast ke takhassos e man nist vali bebin R, S, T, U, V, W ra ma behesh migim L1, L2, L3, T1, T2, T3 tou text haye barghi, ke incoming power, va load terminal ra moshakhkhas mikonand. touye ghaaleb e system ha, sa'y misheh ke load be tor e balanced va mosaavi taghsim besheh beyn e 3-phases.(gar che system haye kami ham hastand ke unbalanced load system hastand). Haghighatesh ageh bishtar tozih mikhaay, baayad yek dars e power-1 va power-2 ra kaamel baraat tozih bedam!



آقا ممنون تا همینجاشم دستت درد نکن ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@rmi5 

Agha in thread ke tush man ro tag kardi kojast? pak shode?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Agha in thread ke tush man ro tag kardi kojast? pak shode?


In thread boud:
Erdogan's 'aid' truck to Syria exposed by Turkish paper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Be ma yaaraaneh nemidan


Chera ? mage be iraniaye kharej az keshvar nemidan ? fekr kardam midan . 

albate shoma jove dahak balaye jam'ee hasti hatman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Chera ? mage be iraniaye kharej az keshvar nemidan ? fekr kardam midan .
> 
> albate shoma jove dahak balaye jam'ee hasti hatman



 manzouram dolat e US boud ke be ma yaaraaneh nemideh 
Albatteh Iran ham yaaraaneh nagereftam. Inam shaans e maast ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> lool


Kooft O zahre mar gholi 

miam ounja enghad mizanamet 3 rooz beri tou coma ha 

kam ba ina laas bezan 



rmi5 said:


> manzouram dolat e US boud ke be ma yaaraaneh nemideh




na hala jedi shoma khabar dari , mage dolat Iran be Irani haye kharej az keshvar yaraneh nemide ? khob boro begir 

45,000 toman ke dige een harfa ru nadare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> miam ounja enghad mizanamet 3 rooz beri tou coma ha



haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> haha


SALAM dadash golam  chetori ? 

dadash chera account kik dorost nemikoni ? ye gorouh sakhtim tou kik shoma ham bia 

@rahi2357 @Daneshmand shomam dorost konin ta asabani nashodam dige

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Kooft O zahre mar gholi
> 
> miam ounja enghad mizanamet 3 rooz beri tou coma ha
> 
> kam ba ina laas bezan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> na hala jedi shoma khabar dari , mage dolat Iran be Irani haye kharej az keshvar yaraneh nemide ? khob boro begir
> 
> 45,000 toman ke dige een harfa ru nadare



Nemisarfeh Haman jan.  aadam yek naahaar ke inja mikhoreh, yek 10-15 dollar haddeaghal misheh, ke poul e yaaraaneh ye 1 maah hast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> SALAM dadash golam  chetori ?
> 
> dadash chera account kik dorost nemikoni ? ye gorouh sakhtim tou kik shoma ham bia
> 
> @rahi2357 @Daneshmand shomam dorost konin ta asabani nashodam dige



Garmtarin doroodha be haman dadashe gol, ke enghadr doosesh daram 

kik chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Nemisarfeh Haman jan.  aadam yek naahaar ke inja mikhoreh, yek 10-15 dollar haddeaghal misheh, ke poul e yaaraaneh ye 1 maah hast


  

khob yek nahar najani miofti dadash , mage bade  

baadesham tooye pandora hamash tabligh mikone 2 ta burger king 5$ . dorooghe hamash ? 

lol



ResurgentIran said:


> Garmtarin doroodha be haman dadashe gol, ke enghadr doosesh daram
> 
> kik chie?


fadat sham dadash golam 

inam kik :

Home » kik

tooye mobilet nasb kon , esme accountet ru begoo ta tooye gorouh addet konam . hich etelaat shakhsi ham lazem nist bedi behesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> khob yek nahar najani miofti dadash , mage bade
> 
> baadesham tooye pandora hamash tabligh mikone 2 ta burger king 5$ . dorooghe hamash ?
> 
> lol




ageh oun 2 ta 5 dollari ra bokhori, baayad be jaash 3000 dollar poul e doctor bedi ke oun chizi ke khordi ra, az badanet betouneh bekesheh biroun 
Ageh jouraab e 3 ta 100 tomani ye Iran, jouraab shod, in 2 ta 5 dollar ham ghaza misheh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Ageh jouraab e 3 ta 100 tomani ye Iran, jouraab shod, in 2 ta 5 dollar ham ghaza misheh


Lmao 

i get it now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> ageh oun 2 ta 5 dollari ra bokhori, baayad be jaash 3000 dollar poul e doctor bedi ke oun chizi ke khordi ra, az badanet betouneh bekesheh biroun
> Ageh jouraab e 3 ta 100 tomani ye Iran, jouraab shod, in 2 ta 5 dollar ham ghaza misheh


Yani be behtarin shekle momken mafhumo resundi ha khkhkh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

این اسکن , اتود اولیه صاعقه هست

تواین فکرم که با چی رنگش کنم ,با مداد رنگی یا با آب رنگ ؟













اینم عکس اصلی

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> این اسکن , اتود اولیه صاعقه هست


avarin avarin . kheyli kam range vali ghashange

avarin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> avarin avarin . kheyli kam range vali ghashange
> 
> avarin



scanesh kardam kamrang shod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> این اسکن , اتود اولیه صاعقه هست
> 
> تواین فکرم که با چی رنگش کنم ,با مداد رنگی یا با آب رنگ ؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم عکس اصلی
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225827


soorati bezan ba stetare narenji... ghashang mishe ha... shayad zan ha ham tashvigh shan bian too PDF ozf shan!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Doostane hamrazm ino didid savage liver-eaters daran chikar mikonan? Ye bande khoda ro goosheye divar gir endakhtan...

Operation 'Decisive Storm' | Saudi lead coalition operations in Yemen - Updates & Discussions. | Page 257

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Telegram: Join Group Chat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

دوستان سلام .

نظرتون در مورد جنگ در منطقه چیه ؟

به نظرتون چه اتفاقاتی ممکنه بیفته و چه تاثیراتی روی ایران و دیگر کشورها میذاره ؟

ممنون میشم دوستان ایرانی در این مورد بحث کنند و نظرشون رو بگن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

SOHEIL said:


> Telegram: Join Group Chat





The SiLent crY said:


> دوستان سلام .
> 
> نظرتون در مورد جنگ در منطقه چیه ؟
> 
> به نظرتون چه اتفاقاتی ممکنه بیفته و چه تاثیراتی روی ایران و دیگر کشورها میذاره ؟
> 
> ممنون میشم دوستان ایرانی در این مورد بحث کنند و نظرشون رو بگن


sup GitZ im free of time right now wut are u doing 

@SOHEIL @The SiLent crY well i didn't wanted to bring u into coldness

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

asena_great said:


> sup GitZ im free of time right now wut are u doing
> 
> @SOHEIL @The SiLent crY well i didn't wanted to bring u into coldness




Hi ,

Sorry for the late response .

I'm literally doing nothing these days  .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

The SiLent crY said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Sorry for the late response .
> 
> I'm literally doing nothing these days  .


np bro 

well i played this game and i like it it's a good game before the sleep

Agar.io



this is for ur dude @SOHEIL











since i know he like asian girls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

I was a happier person before , What a mess I am !








asena_great said:


> np bro
> 
> well i played this game and i like it it's a good game before the sleep
> 
> Agar.io
> 
> 
> 
> this is for ur dude @SOHEIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i know he like asian girls



You're wrong , Soheil likes these ones :

http://24.media.tumblr.com/b66a4c32b2286a2086ec212961495ffa/tumblr_mnfluhZOjJ1s5w9s8o1_400.gif


http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsld6h8oTF1r0gzq0o1_400.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

The SiLent crY said:


> I was a happier person before , What a mess I am !


every one is same my father told me once the life is all like that some years will be difficult years some days are happy days dont take it so hard it will these difficulties will pass one day



The SiLent crY said:


> You're wrong , Soheil likes these ones :
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/b66a4c32b2286a2086ec212961495ffa/tumblr_mnfluhZOjJ1s5w9s8o1_400.gif
> 
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsld6h8oTF1r0gzq0o1_400.gif


lol i should work on that than

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryan122

scythian500 said:


> in masaeli ke gofti kheili pichidast bro... Vali kollan amalkarde EX-Iranian has dar kharej az keshvar kheili bad hast motasefane... man aslan bahsi nadaram ke Iran kheili moshkel dare... Inha Iran ro ba ideal tooye zehneshoon moghayese mikonan... na ba sale ghable khodesh!
> Ba,adesham in nezhad parasti ke migi...nezkhad parasti bar mabnaye bartarie Iranians va past boodane baghie nist... inha dargiri haye tarikhi hast ke faramoush nashode... Iran va Arabs will never become true friends... As long as there are a majority illiterate and blind population in Arab countries, they will stay blind... It is not only the case for ME.. Europeans were also in the same trap for centuries... look at ugly wars in Europe... IT just ended couple of decades ago... The decision to end those wars were also due to destruction and weakness that arose of those wars... dar yek kalam europe khaste shod az jang bekhatere nezhad ya aghide va din...
> 
> inam ziad be del nagir..khoda ro shokr aksariate Iraniha dar Iran fahme khoobi darand... midoonan rahe pishraft doshmani ba harchizi ke az Iran dar miad nist...rahesh bardashtan achar va bastane ye piche...
> 
> man faghat az ye gorouh motanaferam... oonham iranihayee ke ta miran kharej, ye dafe harchi khabare khoob az Iran miad biroon ro fekr mikonan bar zedde khodeshoone!! fekr mikonan Iran bayad hamash khabare bad azash biad biroon ta HAGH ba oona bashe hamishe!! ina esoorate kholase intori hastand ke:
> 
> X started to talk in a taxi. He said, did you know Shiraz's Namazi Hospital can transplant X and Y with one tenth of foreign costs? He added: I myself remember not far days that we had to go to Germany or UK for a simple transpalent operation... A fancy guy in taxi responded to the guy with anger: "These Akhunds if are so advanced why they are not doing anything to build a Merceds Benz so we don't have to drive Pride cars!!"
> 
> Va ye chizi, dar morede afkare takfiri va shia-sunni...ya Palestinians... kar az kar gozashte bro... ye adame shia ham beshine paye Tv al arabiya ke kheili secterian barkhord mikone ba hame chiz..oonham doshmane shia va Iran mishe...
> 
> Motasefane shoore siasie arabha betore kolli paeene va kheili rahat mishe gooleshoon zad... haminam yeki az elale movafaghiate Iran dar ME hast ta haddi...
> 
> Hamas pardi az ghafas...oonha goosale tar az in hastand ke bedoonand baraye hefze mojoudiate khodetoon ham ke shode bayad az Iran hame joore hemayat konid...
> 
> negaran nabashid Iran alan chand sale Jahade Islami ro rah endakhte dar felestine... inha ya shia hastand va ya 2 atishe tarafdare Iran... Iran az chand sal pish midoonest az hamas ghablemeyee garm nemishe... alan bishtare system haye pishrafte nezhami ro Iran be har gorouhi mide dar felestine ella Hamas...
> 
> Ummah concept is long dead... Now it is all about Resistance alliance and Western alliance...everything get trasnlated in this time frame....
> There was conservations regarding talking openly about Shia-Wahhabi differences but now it is too late... There is a war in ME between Shia and Salafi-Wahhabis... Whoever come out of these wars winner will rule the whole ME for the next decades... khalas!
> 
> 
> na man az in application ha estefade nemikona va gooshi android ham nadaram... ID skypet ro baram PM kon addet konam.... man sahmieye chat va vaght gozaroonim ba hamin site pore... dige vaght baraye talaf kardan nadaram!
> 
> 
> agar kasi ro didi ba,ad az chand mah injoori doshmani mikone ba Iran yani az avvalesham hamchin doostare IRan naboode... Injoor onsor ha hamoon behtar dooste ma nabashand... bebin in harfa nist... kasi ke ba IRane...ba IRane har chi beshe...kasi ke doshmane...doshmane dige... mohem nist khoneto kasif nakon...million ha az in joor shebhe adam ha dar mantaghe darim inam roosh... oonhayee ke az Iran, Shia va IRani defa mikonan dar vaghte sakhti...ba mehrabooni ya na mehraboonie mano to avaz nemishan...chon mano to ke namayandeye rasmi Iran nistim ke harfe ma baese doshmanie taraf ba kolle Iran beshe!


عزيزم اگر مي خواستيم ايران رو با سال قبل خودش مقايسه بكنيم كه واويلا ، افغانستان امسال مطمئنا از افغانستان سال پيش بهتره ، شما اومدي هي روي مپنا مانور مي دي يعني قرار بود يك ملت هشتاد ميليوني با اين همه فروش سالانه نفت و اين نيروي متخصص اين كار هاي ساده و پايه ي ، ساخت نيروگاه برق و پتروشيمي رو انجام نده؟ ساخت نيروگاه جاده مجتمع هاي پتروشيمي و ... كار هاي بسيار پايه اي هستند كه تقريبا تمام كشور هاي منطقه بخصوص تركيه امارات و عربستان هم از پسش بر مي يان . يه نگاهي به ايراني هاي خارج از كشور بكن . مهاجران ايراني تقريبا با همه گروه هاي مهاجر فرق مي كنند . به كانادا و امريكا شما تشريف بيار . مطمئنا شنيدي كه سرمايه اين چهار ميليون ايراني خارج از كشور نزديك به ٤ تريليون دلاره . اين جامعه يك جامعه برجستس از خودت سوال كن چرا ترك ها افغان ها عرب ها و تمام ملت هاي مسلمان دور و ور ما به اين درجه از موفقيت نرسيدن چون ما با اين ها زمين تا اسم ن فرق مي كنيم ما فكرمون بلنده نگاهمون بلنده انديشمون بلنده وقتي اين درجه موفقيت از خودمون در خارج رو مي بينيم و بعد كشور خىودمون رو نگاه مي كنيم مي بينيم از همين ملت ها در همه چيز عقب افتاده ناراحت مي شيم
اين خبر هاي بد رو خود رهبران جمهوري اسلامي اعلام مي كنند اينكه ايران به سبك ماد ها داره اب ذخيره مي كنه رو خودشون گفتند اينكه ما بجز ابگوشت بزباش و قورمه سبزي در هيچ تكنولوژي برتري نداريم رو معاون رئيس جمهور گفته اينكه پنجاه ميليون ايراني مجبور به مهاجرت هستند رو وزير سابق گفته اينكه چهل درصدمردم ايران زير خط فقر زندگي مي كنند رو همين امروز از خبرگزاري به نقل از حسين راغفر اعلام كردند اينكه اينكه هشتاد درصر ناوگان هواپيمايي كشور خوابيده و اون بيست درصر با پشتباني دولته كه سر پا مونده رو خودشون اعلام كردند اينكه سالانه بابت تحريم ها ١٥٠ تا ٢٠٠ ميليارد دلارخود اقاي رضايي اعلام كرد هر سال رنكينگ كشور ها مياد در
Prosperity index , human development, education, happiness index و .......
خودت يه نگاهي به رنكينگ ايران بنداز . قبول كن كه جمهوري اسلامي از لحاظ قدرت اجرايي برنامه ريزي ضعيف ترين نظام تاريخ ايرانه ٣٧ ساله از كلنگ فرودگاه امام مي گزره هنوز فاز دومش هم شروع نكردن فرودگاه دبي الان وارد فاز. ١٧ شدن . 
شما اين همه عرب ها فحشت دادن فلسطيني ها فحش تو و ايران رو دادن هنوز داري حرف مي زني از محور مقاومت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

sobh sitamro check kardam didam dirouz 12 ta hamleh behem shode forum davoum avordeh vali site asli pokideh.
hads bezanin esmeh grouh chi boudeh : el-moujahidin group 







hala hack be kenar "tell your government" ro chikaresh konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

asena_great said:


> np bro
> 
> well i played this game and i like it it's a good game before the sleep
> 
> Agar.io
> 
> 
> 
> this is for ur dude @SOHEIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i know he like asian girls



:|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Aryan122 said:


> عزيزم اگر مي خواستيم ايران رو با سال قبل خودش مقايسه بكنيم كه واويلا ، افغانستان امسال مطمئنا از افغانستان سال پيش بهتره ، شما اومدي هي روي مپنا مانور مي دي يعني قرار بود يك ملت هشتاد ميليوني با اين همه فروش سالانه نفت و اين نيروي متخصص اين كار هاي ساده و پايه ي ، ساخت نيروگاه برق و پتروشيمي رو انجام نده؟ ساخت نيروگاه جاده مجتمع هاي پتروشيمي و ... كار هاي بسيار پايه اي هستند كه تقريبا تمام كشور هاي منطقه بخصوص تركيه امارات و عربستان هم از پسش بر مي يان . يه نگاهي به ايراني هاي خارج از كشور بكن . مهاجران ايراني تقريبا با همه گروه هاي مهاجر فرق مي كنند . به كانادا و امريكا شما تشريف بيار . مطمئنا شنيدي كه سرمايه اين چهار ميليون ايراني خارج از كشور نزديك به ٤ تريليون دلاره . اين جامعه يك جامعه برجستس از خودت سوال كن چرا ترك ها افغان ها عرب ها و تمام ملت هاي مسلمان دور و ور ما به اين درجه از موفقيت نرسيدن چون ما با اين ها زمين تا اسم ن فرق مي كنيم ما فكرمون بلنده نگاهمون بلنده انديشمون بلنده وقتي اين درجه موفقيت از خودمون در خارج رو مي بينيم و بعد كشور خىودمون رو نگاه مي كنيم مي بينيم از همين ملت ها در همه چيز عقب افتاده ناراحت مي شيم
> اين خبر هاي بد رو خود رهبران جمهوري اسلامي اعلام مي كنند اينكه ايران به سبك ماد ها داره اب ذخيره مي كنه رو خودشون گفتند اينكه ما بجز ابگوشت بزباش و قورمه سبزي در هيچ تكنولوژي برتري نداريم رو معاون رئيس جمهور گفته اينكه پنجاه ميليون ايراني مجبور به مهاجرت هستند رو وزير سابق گفته اينكه چهل درصدمردم ايران زير خط فقر زندگي مي كنند رو همين امروز از خبرگزاري به نقل از حسين راغفر اعلام كردند اينكه اينكه هشتاد درصر ناوگان هواپيمايي كشور خوابيده و اون بيست درصر با پشتباني دولته كه سر پا مونده رو خودشون اعلام كردند اينكه سالانه بابت تحريم ها ١٥٠ تا ٢٠٠ ميليارد دلارخود اقاي رضايي اعلام كرد هر سال رنكينگ كشور ها مياد در
> Prosperity index , human development, education, happiness index و .......
> خودت يه نگاهي به رنكينگ ايران بنداز . قبول كن كه جمهوري اسلامي از لحاظ قدرت اجرايي برنامه ريزي ضعيف ترين نظام تاريخ ايرانه ٣٧ ساله از كلنگ فرودگاه امام مي گزره هنوز فاز دومش هم شروع نكردن فرودگاه دبي الان وارد فاز. ١٧ شدن .
> شما اين همه عرب ها فحشت دادن فلسطيني ها فحش تو و ايران رو دادن هنوز داري حرف مي زني از محور مقاومت


ba inke ba kollyate harfat movafegham...vali shoma kheili eghragh va Black kardi vaze Iran ro....
injoori ke shoma tafsir kardi, alan ma bayad chand sal pish morde boodim az faghro badbakhti!! hameye in mesal hayee ke avordi omdatan manteghi poshtesh nist va az dahane adam haye kososher goo biroon oomade...

MAPNA va sanaye,e mesle oon ro joz Turkye hich keshvare digeyee infra va ghodrate technologicesh ro nadaran dar ME... taze shoma vaghean sathe science and tech Iran ro hamin Mapna midooni vaghean?! oon Jahangiri ghadde bebakhshid goosale nemifahme va nemidoone too keshvaresh che etefaghat oftade!!

man fekr nemikonam keshvari too mantaghe betoone in haro betore mesal besaze:

کریدور | کالا ها

hala submarine, radars, frigates and SLVs and gheire be kenar aslan...

oon HDI va Education ro ke mesal zadi ham Iran vazesh khoobe toosh harchand ali nist... va ba vojoude tahrim ha roshde khoobi dashte dareshoon....

Keshvari mesle Iran ke dar Tahrime kamel be sar mibare ro behtare ba sale ghable khodesh sanjid chon emkane reghabate adelane nadare... dar deraz moddat ghabool daram ke keshvar ro bayad ba Germany sanjid...

az nazare sakhtare ejtemaee...zehniat... strategy...va class... Iran va Iraniha az hameye keshvarhaye ME balatare... hatta az Turkey.... Iran va Irani ha ta khodeshoon ro beine top 5 donya nabinan aroom nemshan

man gharb ro ham didam...zendegi Irani ha dar gharb ro ham didam... in ziad be system keshvare HOST vabeste nist ke Iraniha dar kharej kheili level bala kar mikonan... ellat chize digast: savad balahaye iran mohajerat mikonan aghlab, ghoroure ziadi darand Iraniha dar moghabele digar melliat ha, vaze aghlabe mohajer ha dar Iran ham hamchin bad naboode be hamin khater miran oonja bayad be levele balatari beresan vagarna razi nemishan.... ellate daghoonie mohajer haye baghie keshvara ine ke dar keshvare khodeshoon chizi nadashtan va hamin meghdare kam ham pishrafte ziadi barashoon behesab miad va razi mishan


----------



## SOHEIL

Ostad said:


> hala hack be kenar "tell your government" ro chikaresh konam.



شماره حسن رو داری ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> شماره حسن رو داری ؟


من: الو حسن یه فلسطینیه سایت من هک کرده
حسن:خوب؟
من: میگه به دولتت بگو از ما حمایت کنه
حسن: ******* kidding me ?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

The SiLent crY said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Sorry for the late response .
> 
> I'm literally doing nothing these days  .


Dadash chi shode?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

kollang said:


> Dadash chi shode?



نمیدونم ، احتمالا دارم میمیرم



Ostad said:


> sobh sitamro check kardam didam dirouz 12 ta hamleh behem shode forum davoum avordeh vali site asli pokideh.
> hads bezanin esmeh grouh chi boudeh : el-moujahidin group
> 
> View attachment 226194
> 
> 
> 
> hala hack be kenar "tell your government" ro chikaresh konam.



کلید سازیش سر کوچست ، خودم بهش میگم .

احتمالا با شاه کلیدش در فلسطین و سوریه رو هم وا می کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

زين پس بجای واژه بی ادبانه"كون" ازكلمه
.
.
.
.
.
"جيب" استفاده كنيد،چون رئيس جمهورمحترم فرمودند:"نتیجه همه تلاشهای دولت،صاف ميره تو جيب مردم

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ostad

SOHEIL said:


> زين پس بجای واژه بی ادبانه"كون" ازكلمه
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> "جيب" استفاده كنيد،چون رئيس جمهورمحترم فرمودند:"نتیجه همه تلاشهای دولت،صاف ميره تو جيب مردم


البته خدمتی که حاج محمود به جیب مردم کرد مثال زدنی بود این دولت هنوز خیلی کار داره تا به اون مرحله برسه

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> "tell your government"


Javab bede my gov. is a piece of shyte for supporting the mother Fookers that you guys are .

pedar asba . "moujahidin" .

jihad my D*** . asan ina hack ru az koja yad gereftan ? 



asena_great said:


> since i know he like asian girls


You into asians bro ? @SOHEIL ? 

she may like asians but he'd for sure hate giants and big boots  dude that chick is about 2 meters tall 

there must be something wrong with you if you like plastic surgery :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Javab bede my gov. is a piece of shyte for supporting the mother Fookers that you guys are .
> 
> pedar asba . "moujahidin" .
> 
> jihad my D*** . asan ina hack ru az koja yad gereftan ?


zadan be kahdon.
ye saat pish to facebookeshoun az khejalateshoun dar omadam. 
dar moredeh hack ziad kareh khasi nakardan, dustam hamisheh migoft in sitet zafeh amniati dareh bichareh addressesh ro ham dadeh boud man tanbali kardam.



haman10 said:


> You into asians bro ? @SOHEIL ?
> 
> she may like asians but he'd for sure hate giants and big boots  dude that chick is about 2 meters tall
> 
> there must be something wrong with you if you like plastic surgery :




@rahi2357 dadash man moazab misham vagti shoma mano thank mikoni. dighe man khejalat mikesham az shoma

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> zadan be kahdon.
> ye saat pish to facebookeshoun az khejalateshoun dar omadam.
> dar moredeh hack ziad kareh khasi nakardan, dustam hamisheh migoft in sitet zafeh amniati dareh bichareh addressesh ro ham dadeh boud man tanbali kardam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rahi2357 dadash man moazab misham vagti shoma mano thank mikoni. dighe man khejalat mikesham az shoma



@rahi2357 is literally the cooooolest member on this forum. He rocks.  You and @haman10 come after him in the cool ranking.

@rahi2357, I love you bro (no Homo way of course )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> Javab bede my gov. is a piece of shyte for supporting the mother Fookers that you guys are .
> 
> pedar asba . "moujahidin" .
> 
> jihad my D*** . asan ina hack ru az koja yad gereftan ?
> 
> 
> You into asians bro ? @SOHEIL ?
> 
> she may like asians but he'd for sure hate giants and big boots  dude that chick is about 2 meters tall
> 
> there must be something wrong with you if you like plastic surgery :


lol i thought being tall is a great advantage for girls  btw im not into the asian girls but that chick is different matter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

@scythian500

I'll reply here because that boat thread has been plagued by the turds.
On the Iranian forum, IMF, a member living in Iran confirmed project in Iran to use super-cavitation technology, like in hoot in future speed boat technology. He even shared some pictures, not of the boat but testing facilities but he posted some poster that had basically confirmed such project. I am assuming the future boat could utilise super-cavitation technology somehow! This could explain why our next gen boat will exceed 100 knot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

The Last of us said:


> @scythian500
> 
> I'll reply here because that boat thread has been plagued by the turds.
> On the Iranian forum, IMF, a member living in Iran confirmed project in Iran to use super-cavitation technology, like in hoot in future speed boat technology. He even shared some pictures, not of the boat but testing facilities but he posted some poster that had basically confirmed such project. I am assuming the future boat could utilise super-cavitation technology somehow! This could explain why our next gen boat will exceed 100 knot.


 great news and thanks for the info my friend...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Ostad said:


> dadash man moazab misham vagti shoma mano thank mikoni. dighe man khejalat mikesham az shoma


Trying not to thank people's posts :






Sh!t I can't help it .



Serpentine said:


> I love you bro (no Homo way of course )


This is for you bro :






 Lotf dari kako . mamnoun .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

*JOIN US
CLICK
<<<*




*13
members*

.
.
.
.
.

*Military Fun*





*36
members*

*توجه :* برای عضویت در گروه ها بر روی لوگوی تلگرام و ترول کلیک کنید​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine , we ain't cool bro . we are HOT .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

@rmi5 have u read this? 
Iran Successfully Tested Missile Boats with 110 Knots (203km/h) Speed!!! | Page 8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> @rmi5 have u read this?
> Iran Successfully Tested Missile Boats with 110 Knots (203km/h) Speed!!! | Page 8


Which one of the posts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Which one of the posts?


hichi dige...dir oomadi.... hameye post haye irania ro delete kardan... barat mizaram inja bebini:

_As the First General Law of Travel tells us, every nation is its stereotype. Americans are indeed fat and overbearing, Mexicans lazy and pilfering, Germans disciplined and perverted. *The Turks, as everyone knows, are insane and deceitful.* I say this affectionately. I live in Turkey. On good days, I love Turkey. *But I have long since learned that its people are apt to go berserk on you for no reason whatsoever, and you just can’t trust a word they say.* 

My friend is right, and his comment suggests a point about Turkish culture that I doubt many Westerners grasp. *People here see “truth” as something plastic, connected more to emotions than to facts or logic. If it feels true, it is true. What’s more, feelings here tend to change very quickly—and with them, the truth.*

*They are, after all, Turkish, so they pretty much say whatever sounds good to them at the time. They tend to explain these situations ex post facto with appeals to the subtleties of Turkish culture*, but the story never stays the same. I’ve been in similar situations in which these same Turkish friends have explained that my mistake was asking , rather than telling . Asking, they have assured me, is a sign of weakness, so no wonder my adversaries sought to take advantage.
_
*Not only is truth here derived from emotion, but the emotions themselves are more intense and more transitory. Arguing a mild difference of opinion by screaming and threatening would come across to Westerners as weak at best, lunatic at worst. Not here. No shame attaches to displays of anger that in the West would result in the issuance of restraining orders. *
_
The Turkish diplomat Namik Tan put it to me this way, shortly before decamping for his new job as ambassador to the United States, then promptly being recalled to Turkey to express the nation’s diplomatic pique at an ostensible insult to Turkish honor, then returning to America again: “*The West must understand,” he said, “that in this region, two plus two doesn’t always equal four. Sometimes it equals six, sometimes ten*. You cannot hope to understand this region unless you grasp this.” You might think he meant this metaphorically, but in my experience this is literal. If someone here feels very strongly that he wants two plus two to make ten (or two o’clock to be ten o’clock, in the case, say, of a promise to deliver goods or services on a deadline), then— voilà!
_
*The utter irrationality of Turks—and the utter uselessness, for them, of our Western notions of truth and logic—are points Americans won’t grasp unless they’ve lived here quite some time—and even then they won’t grasp them, because they make no sense. *


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> hichi dige...dir oomadi.... hameye post haye irania ro delete kardan... barat mizaram inja bebini:
> 
> _As the First General Law of Travel tells us, every nation is its stereotype. Americans are indeed fat and overbearing, Mexicans lazy and pilfering, Germans disciplined and perverted. *The Turks, as everyone knows, are insane and deceitful.* I say this affectionately. I live in Turkey. On good days, I love Turkey. *But I have long since learned that its people are apt to go berserk on you for no reason whatsoever, and you just can’t trust a word they say.*
> 
> My friend is right, and his comment suggests a point about Turkish culture that I doubt many Westerners grasp. *People here see “truth” as something plastic, connected more to emotions than to facts or logic. If it feels true, it is true. What’s more, feelings here tend to change very quickly—and with them, the truth.*
> 
> *They are, after all, Turkish, so they pretty much say whatever sounds good to them at the time. They tend to explain these situations ex post facto with appeals to the subtleties of Turkish culture*, but the story never stays the same. I’ve been in similar situations in which these same Turkish friends have explained that my mistake was asking , rather than telling . Asking, they have assured me, is a sign of weakness, so no wonder my adversaries sought to take advantage.
> _
> *Not only is truth here derived from emotion, but the emotions themselves are more intense and more transitory. Arguing a mild difference of opinion by screaming and threatening would come across to Westerners as weak at best, lunatic at worst. Not here. No shame attaches to displays of anger that in the West would result in the issuance of restraining orders. *
> _
> The Turkish diplomat Namik Tan put it to me this way, shortly before decamping for his new job as ambassador to the United States, then promptly being recalled to Turkey to express the nation’s diplomatic pique at an ostensible insult to Turkish honor, then returning to America again: “*The West must understand,” he said, “that in this region, two plus two doesn’t always equal four. Sometimes it equals six, sometimes ten*. You cannot hope to understand this region unless you grasp this.” You might think he meant this metaphorically, but in my experience this is literal. If someone here feels very strongly that he wants two plus two to make ten (or two o’clock to be ten o’clock, in the case, say, of a promise to deliver goods or services on a deadline), then— voilà!
> _
> *The utter irrationality of Turks—and the utter uselessness, for them, of our Western notions of truth and logic—are points Americans won’t grasp unless they’ve lived here quite some time—and even then they won’t grasp them, because they make no sense. *



That's typical from middle eastern culture, which it is turkish culture, and also it is more or less Arab and Persian cultures, as well. There are some differences as well. Turks get angry quicker than Persians, and try to act in group(like some Iranics such as Kurds and Lurs) against people who are not from their ethnicity. Lying is very common in Turk, Persian and Arab cultures and none of them cares for truth, and what they care about is their ethnicity, which is the hunter-gatherer mentality of millenniums ago. All 3 branches are religious, but Arabs are more into religious stuff. Iranians, iraqis and Azeris are mostly shiites so they are more secular and care more for logic and wisdom.
All in all, I don't understand the childish behavior of some turkish members. I am not saying that all Iranian members are fine, but at least they don't roam into others' section for months to troll them. and why they do that? This forum is an insignificant forum and Turkey and Iran are not in war, so I don't understand them.
Anyway, As I suggested, the best option is ignoring. Also, mods were supposed to section ban some members, but they did not. Anyway, I hope some members grow up someday, and find something useful in their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Azeris are mostly shiites


shia is a good substitude as this Shiites have smell!! I agree with most of hat u said...me for example have nothing against Turks or Arabs... Nothing...if you review my early posts you see that... but when I see everytime an Iranian stuff comes up torks ad others jump over here trolling.... responding our logical explanations by trolling..then I am an Iranian..what do they expect? I will respond the way they like it... although, mods should section ban few of them who always start this pollution in Iranian section... WE always responded and never started...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Daneshmand @ResurgentIran @rahi2357 
Aghayoon dadasha tabrik begin bakhsh ofooni ru ba yeki az behtarin nomre ha pass kardam. Zood tond sari 

Hala miram inja :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jammersat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR1907

@Serpentine stop deleting my comments ahmagh.


----------



## Serpentine

IR1907 said:


> @Serpentine stop deleting my comments ahmagh.



One more nonsense and you are gone for good. Now learn to behave, good kid.

PS: And you will eventually get banned like this if you open your mouth more than a limit. Have a good journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

IR1907 said:


> @Serpentine stop deleting my comments ahmagh.


How abt shutting the hell up instead bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*JOIN US
CLICK*



*27
members
.
.
.
Military Fun*



*11
members*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Guys, what about recent 'articles' on how Iran is sending tens of thousands of IRGC into Syria? I think it's BS right? I hope it's BS. Nothing will come out of it, they will just be swamped by hordes of braindead zombies. Anybody have any insight? Indeed the source was a 'saudi backed paper'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Guys don't forget to come and visit us at Mullah Made Systems:

Iranian Nano-Technology Products | Page 2

This paradise is called Iran | Page 96
This paradise is called Iran | Page 97

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

guys do you know the name of original song between 38:10 - 38:55 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shamain

Salam everyone. Can iask for some help regarding a farsi verse.
Could plz someone from u write this couplet in farsi *,nastaaleeq script ,*exact way as it should be.this is transliteration.

Urfi to mandesh e zaghogha e raqueeban,
awaz e sagan kam na kunad rizq e gadara


Thanku in advance , if u will help me out iwill be grateful 2 u for next two weeks. Ummm ok, if 2 weeks is less then iwill be grateful for one month. But do write it.

Mutashakkaram.

Iwish i cud speak farsi :/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Shamain said:


> Salam everyone. Can iask for some help regarding a farsi verse.
> Could plz someone from u write this couplet in farsi *,nastaaleeq script ,*exact way as it should be.this is transliteration.
> 
> Urfi to mandesh e zaghogha e raqueeban,
> awaz e sagan kam na kunad rizq e gadara
> 
> 
> Thanku in advance , if u will help me out iwill be grateful 2 u for next two weeks. Ummm ok, if 2 weeks is less then iwill be grateful for one month. But do write it.
> 
> Mutashakkaram.
> 
> Iwish i cud speak farsi :/



Here you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shamain

Serpentine said:


> Here you are.
> View attachment 226951


Omg omg omg!!! Trust me i dont know how to thank u.

Million thanks. ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abii

@Sinan 
So I finally watched Mad Max in theater. All I can say is: "oh what a day, what a lovely day."

Action from the word go lol. I love how they went all out instead of half arsing it. Made it a unique experience. I almost crashed my car coming out of the cinema cuz I was so pumped lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> @Sinan
> So I finally watched Mad Max in theater. All I can say is: "oh what a day, what a lovely day."











Abii said:


> Action from the word go lol. I love how they went all out instead of half arsing it. Made it a unique experience. I almost crashed my car coming out of the cinema cuz I was so pumped lol



Glad, you liked it bro....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_ir

Ostad said:


> guys do you know the name of original song between 38:10 - 38:55 ?


کی تو تو تلوزیون گذاشته کلاه قرمزی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ali_ir said:


> کی تو تو تلوزیون گذاشته کلاه قرمزی؟


?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_ir

Ostad said:


> ?


این فیلمی که گذاشتی، نوشته کلاه قرمزی 94 نیمه شعبان!
خوب کی و ساعت چند گذاشته؟

یه سوال!
من چجوری می تونم به یکی پیام خصوصی بدم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

ali_ir said:


> این فیلمی که گذاشتی، نوشته کلاه قرمزی 94 نیمه شعبان!
> خوب کی و ساعت چند گذاشته؟
> 
> یه سوال!
> من چجوری می تونم به یکی پیام خصوصی بدم؟


*Published on Jun 2, 2015*
ساعتش رو نمی دونم ولی چون دیروز پخش شده یعنی چند ساعت بعد منتشر کردن
ps: nemituni mage inkeh @Serpentine barat baz kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_ir

حیفش خیلی باحاله کلاه قرمزی!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

ali_ir said:


> حیفش خیلی باحاله کلاه قرمزی!


حالا چرا حیف؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_ir

Ostad said:


> حالا چرا حیف؟


وقتی پخش میشه، از اول تا آخرش می خنم، و وقتی که آقای همساده باشه، از اول تا آخرش غش می کنم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

ali_ir said:


> وقتی پخش میشه، از اول تا آخرش می خنم، و وقتی که آقای همساده باشه، از اول تا آخرش غش می کنم


خیلی هم عالی اینکه دیگه حیف نداره.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_ir

خوب من از اینکه ندیدمش می گم حیفش!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Here you are.
> View attachment 226951



For 5 minutes I tried to read the poem in finglish .... likely it was about to become my life-time concern to understand it ... actually I owe you , you saved my life ... thank you ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

guys who do u think will sit on iron throne ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

asena_great said:


> guys who do u think will sit on iron throne ?


dust 
or
theon greyjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

Ostad said:


> dust
> or
> theon greyjoy


Lo00o0o0o0o0oL theon lost his d*** he cant sit on throne 

lol i think think this will happens

jon snow is taeryan from father side his mother is ned's sister and he is not a bastard he will merry with danni stannis will become his hand stannis duhter will merry rickon stark arya will merry robin arryn sansa will merry robert's basterd and will live in storm's end king tommen become tommen lannister and take the casterly rock

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

asena_great said:


> Lo00o0o0o0o0oL theon lost his d*** he cant sit on throne
> 
> lol i think think this will happens
> 
> jon snow is taeryan from father side his mother is ned's sister and he is not a bastard he will merry with danni stannis will become his hand stannis duhter will merry rickon stark arya will merry robin arryn sansa will merry robert's basterd and will live in storm's end king tommen become tommen lannister and take the casterly rock


dude why? he needs his a** not his **** for sitting. 

that was good . in any outcome you have at least 50 percent right.
ps: i think my grandchildren going to see the end 12 episodes per year wth!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> Lo00o0o0o0o0oL theon lost his d*** he cant sit on throne
> 
> lol i think think this will happens
> 
> jon snow is taeryan from father side his mother is ned's sister and he is not a bastard he will merry with danni stannis will become his hand stannis duhter will merry rickon stark arya will merry robin arryn sansa will merry robert's basterd and will live in storm's end king tommen become tommen lannister and take the casterly rock





Ostad said:


> dude why? he needs his a** not his **** for sitting.
> 
> that was good . in any outcome you have at least 50 percent right.
> ps: i think my grandchildren going to see the end 12 episodes per year wth!!!


Bros , WTF are you guys talking about ? 

whats iron throne ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Bros , WTF are you guys talking about ?
> 
> whats iron throne ?


hi, Geme Of Thrones TV Series






and Iron Throne





its the king's صندلی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

Ostad said:


> dude why? he needs his a** not his **** for sitting.


lol thats the point iron throne is not a normal chair those who lack of d*** cant sit on it ))) 




haman10 said:


> Bros , WTF are you guys talking about ?
> 
> whats iron throne ?


Iron Throne - A Wiki of Ice and Fire - A Song of Ice and Fire & Game of Thrones

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

asena_great said:


> guys who do u think will sit on iron throne ?



The dragon lady, although I'd have preferred if tyrion lannister was sitting on the Iron Throne.



asena_great said:


> Lo00o0o0o0o0oL theon lost his d*** he cant sit on throne
> 
> lol i think think this will happens
> 
> jon snow is taeryan from father side his mother is ned's sister and he is not a bastard he will merry with danni stannis will become his hand stannis duhter will merry rickon stark arya will merry robin arryn sansa will merry robert's basterd and will live in storm's end king tommen become tommen lannister and take the casterly rock


yeah, that's very much possible, and would be a good continuum for the scenario.



Ostad said:


> dude why? he needs his a** not his **** for sitting.
> 
> that was good . in any outcome you have at least 50 percent right.
> ps: i think my grandchildren going to see the end 12 episodes per year wth!!!



Bro, only 2 or 3 more seasons are remained. more than half of the books are covered so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

asena_great said:


> lol thats the point iron throne is not a normal chair those who lack of d*** cant sit on it )))
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Throne - A Wiki of Ice and Fire - A Song of Ice and Fire & Game of Thrones


really i didnt know that. its funny, builder of iron throne, Aegon can marry his ****** s but a guy without **** can not be the king that is not justice ..... joking. what about childern of forest are they alive ?



rmi5 said:


> The dragon lady, although I'd have preferred if tyrion lannister was sitting on the Iron Throne.
> 
> 
> yeah, that's very much possible, and would be a good continuum for the scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, only 2 or 3 more seasons are remained. more than half of the books are covered so far.


it means i am going to see the ending during my life time 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> really i didnt know that. its funny, builder of iron throne Aegon can marry his ****** s but a guy without **** can not be the king that is not justice ..... joking. what about childern of forest are they alive ?
> 
> 
> it means i am going to see the ending during my life time
> .



 yeah


-----------------------

Who else is a Game of Thrones fan?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

the hole story taken from historical event of war of rose

Wars of the Roses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

in war of rose there was some people who play key role in GOT some characters are created by some aspect of those man from wars of roses

like stark boys ( bran and rickon ) are in fact the boys in tower

Princes in the Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and the stark girls are taken from lord Warwick's girls

Isabel Neville, Duchess of Clarence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Anne Neville - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

anne was promised the throne when he married lancastrian heir she never become queen her husband killed but later she married brother of her husband murderer Richard iii who later become king and make her queen 



rmi5 said:


> The dragon lady, although I'd have preferred if *tyrion lannister* was sitting on the Iron Throne.


haaaaaaaaaaahahahahahhahaha damn rmi u are best

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

asena_great said:


> the hole story taken from historical event of war of rose
> 
> Wars of the Roses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> in war of rose there was some people who play key role in GOT some characters are created by some aspect of those man from wars of roses
> 
> like stark boys ( bran and rickon ) are in fact the boys in tower
> 
> Princes in the Tower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> and the stark girls are taken from lord Warwick's girls
> 
> Isabel Neville, Duchess of Clarence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Anne Neville - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> anne was promised the throne when he married lancastrian heir she never become queen her husband killed but later she married brother of her husband murderer Richard iii who later become king and make her queen
> 
> 
> haaaaaaaaaaahahahahahhahaha damn rmi u are best



Tyrion Lannister is my favorite character.  I think in most cases, I would have done the same things as Tyrion, if I were in his position 



------------------------------------

ISIS bans pigeon breeding - punishable by public flogging - because seeing birds' genitals overhead

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

@rmi5 compared to books how much they are skipping. are they starting from same point( books and series) ?,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> @rmi5 compared to books how much they are skipping. are they starting from same point( books and series) ?,


For the current season, they skimmed through books very quickly, but for the first 3 seasons, the pace was slow and they were covering all books' materials. I guess 2 more seasons are remained, unless they want to add water to it lol(behesh aab bebandan)  and make 3 more seasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> For the current season, they skimmed through books very quickly, but for the first 3 seasons, the pace was slow and they were covering all books' materials. I guess 2 more seasons are remained, unless they want to add water to it lol(behesh aab bebandan)  and make 3 more seasons.


okay one more question . does the books cover prior robert baratheon i mean season 1?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Ostad said:


> okay one more question . does the books cover prior than robert baratheon i mean season 1?


The first book is more or less similar to the season 1, so no, it does not cover much from those previous king Robert era.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

rmi5 said:


> The first book is more or less similar to the season 1, so no, it does not cover much from those previous king Robert era.


thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

asena_great said:


> guys who do u think will sit on iron throne ?


I'm already sitting on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

these characters are build by some aspects of real people

Renly Baratheon - Game of Thrones Wiki

George Plantagenet, 1st Duke of Clarence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

but George was middle brother not youngest brother he try to take crown from his older brother

Edward IV of England - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Robert Baratheon - Game of Thrones Wiki

edwad was strong really strong he crushed house lancaster force queen and is son to run to exile and jailed the mad king he also was bastard maker king same as robert

Stannis Baratheon - Game of Thrones Wiki

Richard III of England - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the youngest brother of king dutiful loyal beyond question same as stannis Richard iii later declare sons of his older brother as bastard and take the throne for him self . he was just and other player in politics fear his Justice btw people didnt except his declaration which damage his support in London but yet he supported in north ( york where all 3 brothers come from ) and in the end his wife and son die leave him will less support since he lost his heir and his rivals propaganda that he posiond his wife anne who was the king makers daughter yet less supported but yet he was best military commander in England with life time of fighting his brothers war he die in battle when he betrayed by one of his ally lord Stanly . Rob stark's death taken from richard iii death

Henry VI of England - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aerys II Targaryen - Game of Thrones Wiki

mad king

Richard Neville, 16th Earl of Warwick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tywin Lannister - Game of Thrones Wiki

Richard nevill famously know as kingmaker 100% purely tywin character is taken from him strong he always wanted to make his girls queen he play key role in war of roses as both rich man and perfect politician and strong commander as well as perfect warrior

Thomas Stanley, 1st Earl of Derby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Roose Bolton - Game of Thrones Wiki

strong , political brain , military commander rosse char taken from stanley

Walder Frey - Game of Thrones Wiki

Henry Stafford, 2nd Duke of Buckingham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this 2 bitch are same  coward but understand the politic

in the end of the war of roses Henry Tudor take throne he consider him self prince of wels (the next person who become king ) and He take red dragon of wels as His banner



Sinan said:


> I'm already sitting on it.


than wait for ur turn  evey one who sit on it will die any way  best be fighter and fuker like bron

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> Bache ha dar in VOTE sherkat konid lotfan bebinim harki tastesh chie?
> 
> Iranian Nano-Technology Products | Page 3


Hich kodoum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Hich kodoum


khoobe neveshte boodam nagid NON of them!! hala farz kon too zendani... jallad mige yeki az in do ta ro entekhab kon ya bemir!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> khoobe neveshte boodam nagid NON of them!! hala farz kon too zendani... jallad mige yeki az in do ta ro entekhab kon ya bemir!!


Man bemir ra entekhaab mikonam  injouri dardesh kam tar misheh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Who else is a Game of Thrones fan?


GoT is my favorite show of all time. I can honestly say that Little Finger and Lord Varys have affected how I communicate with the world in real life lol. As sad as it sounds. That last episode was a real gem btw. Can't believe this season is almost over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Realllllly? What a joke!!

King Salman of Saudi Arabia: "Everybody is free to sue me to a court in KSA"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 @New

Am I getting better or what? lol
Okay I'm cheating a bit. Spent a lot of money on new gear today, but this is the result. That bug was like 2 or 3 cm.



ABI_0198-2 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tS4kZg]

ABI_0191 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tS4mxa]

ABI_0188 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tS4rrt]

ABI_0165-2 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tS4qgT]

North Saskatchewan River - Edmonton. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/127789330@N05/[/url][/url][/url][/url]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scythian500

Doostan in yeki dige vaghean nobare!! hey migan chera amsale DAESH va Al Qaeda az sunni ha sar dar miaran!!! Someone who believe a whole bunch of Muftis in Egypt, Jordan and GCC shekhdoms, could easily believe every lie and bullcrap Al arabiya and Al jazirah says 24/7!!

Egyptian Mufti: Using Search Engines are HARAM!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

scythian500 said:


> Doostan in yeki dige vaghean nobare!! hey migan chera amsale DAESH va Al Qaeda az sunni ha sar dar miaran!!! Someone who believe a whole bunch of Muftis in Egypt, Jordan and GCC shekhdoms, could easily believe every lie and bullcrap Al arabiya and Al jazirah says 24/7!!
> 
> Egyptian Mufti: Using Search Engines are HARAM!!


Your mullahs aren't any different. In many ways they are worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> @rmi5 @New
> 
> Am I getting better or what? lol
> Okay I'm cheating a bit. Spent a lot of money on new gear today, but this is the result. That bug was like 2 or 3 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ABI_0198-2 by
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/127789330@N05/
> 
> 
> ABI_0191 by
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/127789330@N05/
> 
> 
> ABI_0188 by
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/127789330@N05/
> 
> 
> ABI_0165-2 by
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/127789330@N05/
> 
> 
> North Saskatchewan River - Edmonton. by


Wow ... Impressive ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Wow ... Impressive ...


That's what happens when your car is in for repairs and they refuse to give you a loaner car. You actually spend the day wisely lol.

2 more pictures.






ABI_0152 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/127789330@N05/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

2800 said:


> @Daneshmand ino tu ME section misakhti behtar bud.



Havasam nabood. @Serpentine joon, ageh salah midooni transferesh kon. 

@2800 in posteteo onja delete kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Being a good doctor
is like being a goal keeper
No matter how many goals we save,
People will only remember the one that you missed.


Abii said:


> That bug was like 2 or 3 cm.


thats a dragon not a bug .

oun aks avalam kheyli ghashang bood gholi joon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

inam ahang ghadimi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine @Ostad @raptor22 @rmi5 

دستگیری اوباش در پارک توسط پلیس

harki ba een tarafe biad jolo 

akharesh injoori gand zadan behesh dafe dige ghalat moft nakone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> inam ahang ghadimi


Haman un dokhtare ke ba jurabe sefidesh ru takht nesheste midinu kie?(ashnas) faghat mitunam begam ooooooooofff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> دستگیری اوباش در پارک توسط پلیس
> 
> harki ba een tarafe biad jolo
> 
> akharesh injoori gand zadan behesh dafe dige ghalat moft nakone


organized crime ke migan ineh. 



2800 said:


> Haman un dokhtare ke ba jurabe sefidesh ru takht nesheste midinu kie?(ashnas) faghat mitunam begam ooooooooofff


koduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum?!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Ostad said:


> organized crime ke migan ineh.
> 
> 
> koduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum?!!!!


Clip dovomi, dokhtar avali ke ru takht nesheste ba mobilesh var mire baad dustash mian lasesho avaz mikone meshki mipushe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

2800 said:


> Clip dovomi, dokhtar avali ke ru takht nesheste ba mobilesh var mire baad dustash mian lasesho avaz mikone meshki mipushe


dashtam bahat shoukhi mikardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Your glorious leaders just handed down a 12 year sentence to a woman for drawing cartoons! lol. What a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Ostad said:


> dashtam bahat shoukhi mikardam.


Bezar binim haman mishnasadesh ya na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@haman10 
Mishnasis uno ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## like_a_boss

2800 said:


> @haman10
> Mishnasis uno ?


aylar lie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

like_a_boss said:


> aylar lie


 Midunam baba mikjasyam bedunam haman midune ya na, zereshk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> @Serpentine
> Please clean this thread and move offtopic posts tu Iranian chill thread


Okay, i'm deleting my posts....it was not my intention to start another fight.


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 227508



Your new avatar is awesome bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

like_a_boss said:


> aylar lie


@2800 who the hell is aylar  ?



Serpentine said:


> Your new avatar is awesome bro.



you're literally in bromance with @rahi2357 

get a room you two

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> @2800 who the hell is aylar  ?
> 
> 
> 
> you're literally in bromance with @rahi2357
> 
> get a room you two


vaghan nemiduni? ye modele Iranie maroof hast ke tu amrica zendegi mikone albate roospi hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 227508


barvari rabti be dindari nadare dadash 

kerman ru nega kon 


2800 said:


> vaghan nemiduni? ye modele Iranie maroof hast ke tu amrica zendegi mikone albate albate roospi hast.


na baw be man che ke ye roospi Irani tu amrica zendegi mikone ?  






be jash inam iranie 

aylar is a whore , this guy is the alpha and omega in neurosurgery .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> who the hell is aylar  ?


mishnasish, Ba Arash chanta Taraneh khondeh to euro vision ham baham ejra kardan. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> mishnasish, Ba Arash chanta Taraneh khondeh to euro vision ham baham ejra kardan. .


E baba mage oun az keshvar azerbaijani nabood ? baadesh oun ye shekl dige bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

2800 said:


> vaghan nemiduni? ye modele Iranie maroof hast ke tu amrica zendegi mikone albate albate roospi hast.


model ba por* star tafavot dareh. ingadr rahat nago ....


haman10 said:


> E baba mage oun az keshvar azerbaijani nabood ? baadesh oun ye shekl dige bood


chi begam man on taraneh ro hanouz nadidam. vali aylar lie aghe bashe hamouneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> model ba por* star tafavot dareh. ingadr rahat nago ....


Aylar Lie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

rast mige , film **** ham bazi karde  

"She competed at the Miss Norway pageant in 2004, but was disqualified from the contest when it was found she had starred in adult films; candidates to the pageant must not have been pictured naked in any commercial production or publication. Her adult film career has made her the target of much criticism and prevented her from visiting her father in Iran. She has received death threats from people in her homeland.[2] In a July 2010 interview, Lie stated that she "sorely regrets" having engaged in pornographic acting. She explained that the choice was made while she was going through a difficult time of her life, and she wished she could "erase that from [her] past".[3] She also denied that she was banned from entering her native Iran because of her pornographic background.[3]"



Ostad said:


> chi begam man on taraneh ro hanouz nadidam. vali aylar lie aghe bashe hamouneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Ostad said:


> model ba por* star tafavot dareh. ingadr rahat nago roospieh.
> 
> 
> chi begam man on taraneh ro hanouz nadidam. vali aylar lie aghe bashe hamouneh.


Alyar ye farde Irani hast, (etefaghan tu yeki az music video haye arash ham bazi karde) amma unike tu euro vision ba arash jayeze gereft ye khanande va modele azarbaijani hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@kollang , chetori dadash . nisti ?

@rmi5 there are 5 users viewing this thread right now , i can promise at least one of them is a piece of garbage , if u know what i mean 

So much insult intended

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Aylar Lie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> rast mige , film **** ham bazi karde
> 
> "She competed at the Miss Norway pageant in 2004, but was disqualified from the contest when it was found she had starred in adult films; candidates to the pageant must not have been pictured naked in any commercial production or publication. Her adult film career has made her the target of much criticism and prevented her from visiting her father in Iran. She has received death threats from people in her homeland.[2] In a July 2010 interview, Lie stated that she "sorely regrets" having engaged in pornographic acting. She explained that the choice was made while she was going through a difficult time of her life, and she wished she could "erase that from [her] past".[3] She also denied that she was banned from entering her native Iran because of her pornographic background.[3]"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> Aylar Lie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> rast mige , film **** ham bazi karde
> 
> "She competed at the Miss Norway pageant in 2004, but was disqualified from the contest when it was found she had starred in adult films; candidates to the pageant must not have been pictured naked in any commercial production or publication. Her adult film career has made her the target of much criticism and prevented her from visiting her father in Iran. She has received death threats from people in her homeland.[2] In a July 2010 interview, Lie stated that she "sorely regrets" having engaged in pornographic acting. She explained that the choice was made while she was going through a difficult time of her life, and she wished she could "erase that from [her] past".[3] She also denied that she was banned from entering her native Iran because of her pornographic background.[3]"


Afarin daghighan hamin ax modele azarbaijani hast. Joooon che ghadam khoshgele

@rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> View attachment 227544


akharesham khodesho kosht ke 

hala neja san ? (i hope i got that right )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@haman10 hala in yaru alyar ro ghablan mishnakhti ya alan etelaatesho az wikipedia peyda kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> @haman10 hala in yaru alyar ro ghablan mishnakhti ya alan etelaatesho az wikipedia peyda kardi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> you're literally in bromance with @rahi2357
> 
> get a room you two


But... but It's a bro-bro healthy relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> akharesham khodesho kosht ke
> 
> hala neja san ? (i hope i got that right )


right 
depress shodam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


>


Afarin pas bache mosbati, keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> But... but It's a bro-bro healthy relationship.


Vase inke haminjoori bro-bro bemoone yek salavat khatm konin lotfan 

JK



Ostad said:


> depress shodam


Why dadashi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine 
Sepi az kodum modele amricayiya europayi khoshet miad?


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Afarin pas bache mosbati, keep it up


Bache mosbat nistam faghat search hamoon fargh dare 

for ex. i love this girl :






3 bar be amoo @mohsen goftam yek astini vase ma bala bezan har dafe ye joori goft bilakh  

Amber heard 

amber heard - Google Search

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Vase inke haminjoori bro-bro bemoone yek salavat khatm konin lotfan
> 
> JK



You too are my bro, since:






------------------------------------

Btw, I noticed you just turned green, meaning you are now an elite member. Congratz bro, though that wouldn't have any real effect in your real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Albate manam bache mosbatam ha, refigham in chiza ro baram migan va zooraki migan in clip ro tu gushi bebin un ro bebin ... .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Why dadashi ?


 man barnameh rikhteh budam alan mibinam taraf ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> You too are my bro, since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Btw, I noticed you just turned green, meaning you are now an elite member. Congratz bro, though that wouldn't have any real effect in your real life.


Thanks bro , although you should give condolences for that 

i just killed about 8000 minutes of my life on this forum 

BTW , you're my bro too and you'll always be 

ehsasatim nakonin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine Nagofti?


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> man barnameh rikhteh budam alan mibinam taraf ....


Chizi ke ziade "taraf" hast dadash 

bahash cut kon dafe dige maskhare bazi dar nayare . vaghti torshid hesab kar dastesh miad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> @Serpentine Nagofti?



I have put it here once, I like this type:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> Chizi ke ziade "taraf" hast dadash
> 
> bahash cut kon dafe dige maskhare bazi dar nayare . vaghti torshid hesab kar dastesh miad


az in narahatam ke wiki midunest vali man nemidunestam.  
(ke onam tabiyee hast)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

She's my taste:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> az in narahatam ke wiki midunest vali man nemidunestam.


ok thats just too much complex for me 

vala man ke nafahmidam chi shod . taghriban alan motmaenam ke dar mored GFet sohbat nemikonim 

chi shode ? ye nafar mikhaste kolah bardari kone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ostad

haman10 said:


> ok thats just too much complex for me
> 
> vala man ke nafahmidam chi shod . taghriban alan motmaenam ke dar mored GFet sohbat nemikonim
> 
> chi shode ? ye nafar mikhaste kolah bardari kone ?


kolah bardari? dashtam shukhi mikardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Ostad said:


> kolah bardari? dashtam shukhi mikardam.


shookhiat dadash IQ>160 mikhad ta befahmishoon 

aha , pas hamoon bezar betorshe ta hesab kar dastesh biad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

hoselam sar raft kesi dg inja nist?

@mohsen 
What is your taste?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> Bache mosbat nistam faghat search hamoon fargh dare
> 
> for ex. i love this girl :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 bar be amoo @mohsen goftam yek astini vase ma bala bezan har dafe ye joori goft bilakh
> 
> Amber heard
> 
> amber heard - Google Search


mohsen agar tabib boodi sare khod dava nemoodi.
also just for the sake of registering in history, I don't see any beauty in that creature!




2800 said:


> hoselam sar raft kesi dg inja nist?
> 
> @mohsen
> What is your taste?


nothing from Europe or U.S.
the rest is classified!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> mohsen agar tabib boodi sare khod dava nemoodi.
> also just for the sake of registering in history, I don't see any beauty in that creature!
> 
> 
> 
> nothing from Europe or U.S.
> the rest is classified!


So where?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> mohsen agar tabib boodi sare khod dava nemoodi.






mohsen said:


> I don't see any beauty in that creature!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

2800 said:


> So where?


don't insist.
Guys I'm leaving, have a movie to finish. chappie 2015.
I have watched the half and the more I watch the more this movie comes to my mind. district 9 (2009).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> I have watched the half and the more I watch the more this movie comes to my mind. district 9 (2009).



Because the director is the same!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> don't insist.
> Guys I'm leaving, have a movie to finish. chappie 2015.
> I have watched the half and the more I watch the more this movie comes to my mind. district 9 (2009).


district9 is amazing movie. I suggest watch the last 2014 xmen and transformers if you haven't done. Do you download them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

I watched Interstellar for the third time today.
One of my favorite films along with Inception (both made by Nolan) 

Anyone else a gamer? This is my most anticipated game of all time

Batman Arkham Insider #4 - Riddler Race Tracks Gameplay [HD] - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

finished. turned out to be another atheists product! pity.


2800 said:


> district9 is amazing movie. I suggest watch the last 2014 xmen and transformers if you haven't done. Do you download them?


already watched. I'm up to date in download. but not enough time to watch them. about hundred films are awaiting me! Transformers without it's main actors was like a cheap animation, didn't like it.


Serpentine said:


> Because the director is the same!


I guess the writers are living together too, if they are not the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

ResurgentIran said:


> I watched Interstellar for the third time today.
> One of my favorite films along with Inception (both made by Nolan)


none of them could convince me. for me it was like somebody who is trying to be a smart a$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10 @rahi2357 @mohsen @2800

Tuie military.ir, topike shahid Zarrin, tak tir andaz Irani ro bebinid, kheili threade khubi mishe, be nazaretun inja topikesh konim?

Tarjomash hosele mikhad, kash beshe source english peida kard.

Amsale chris kyle ro tuie American sniper mizare tuie jibesh, che ghahramanaie dashtim ma.

topikesh ro tuie military bebinid nazaretuno begid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @haman10 @rahi2357 @mohsen @2800
> 
> Tuie military.ir, topike shahid Zarrin, tak tir andaz Irani ro bebinid, kheili threade khubi mishe, be nazaretun inja topikesh konim?
> 
> Tarjomash hosele mikhad, kash beshe source english peida kard.
> 
> Amsale chris kyle ro tuie American sniper mizare tuie jibesh, che ghahramanaie dashtim ma.
> 
> topikesh ro tuie military bebinid nazaretuno begid.


Be rooye cheshm. Age bekhay tarjomash hqm mikonam. 

Farda az kar bargashtam hatman mikhoonam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Afarin daghighan hamin ax modele azarbaijani hast. Joooon che ghadam khoshgele
> 
> @rmi5


Esmesh aysel teymurzadeh hast. Az vaghti ke ezdevaaj kardeh, digeh khaanandegi va inaa ra gozashteh kenaar 



2800 said:


> hoselam sar raft kesi dg inja nist?
> 
> @mohsen
> What is your taste?



The below picture is the taste of Haj Mohsen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Khaki , One of the oldest military uniforms


Khaki - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

khaki pants - Google Search

Short Sleeve Shirt - Khaki - Woman > Shirt/Blouse/Tunic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> @kollang , chetori dadash . nisti ?
> 
> @rmi5 there are 5 users viewing this thread right now , i can promise at least one of them is a piece of garbage , if u know what i mean
> 
> So much insult intended


Qorbune dadash.moshkeli nis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Bache ha ino didin!!! Y khoda margam... mage mishe!!

Revealed: Saudi Arabia Government Was Behind 9/11 Attack/ KSA is the Prime Financier of Al Qaeda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> But... but It's a bro-bro healthy relationship.





haman10 said:


> Vase inke haminjoori bro-bro bemoone yek salavat khatm konin lotfan
> 
> JK









God forbid  ehem ....salavaat befrest 



Serpentine said:


> Tuie military.ir, topike shahid Zarrin, tak tir andaz Irani ro bebinid, kheili threade khubi mishe, be nazaretun inja topikesh konim?
> 
> Tarjomash hosele mikhad, kash beshe source english peida kard.
> 
> Amsale chris kyle ro tuie American sniper mizare tuie jibesh, che ghahramanaie dashtim ma.
> 
> topikesh ro tuie military bebinid nazaretuno begid.


are ama be nazaram age ye sticky thread dar morede in daastanhay e vagheyiy e jang bashe khoob mishe . nemoone kheiiili ziad darim az niroo havayi ta daryaayi ta hamin shahid zarrin . ye ja bashe ke hame ro jam konim o be englisi translate beshe bara azaay e khareji . bara mesal in yeki ro bebin :
وقتي يک «ميگ» توسط «کبري» نصف مي شود + عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir




Damn , kolan dar toole tarikh e jangha 1 bar in etefagh oftade ke yek helicopter ye jangande ro shekast bede . vali ki in ro midoune ? oonvaght ye ede too section baghali eftekhareshoun ine ke ye f-16 daaran ke ye helicopter e taraabariy e syria ro andaakhte ... kill mark ham zadan roosh 





.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abii

Housebound. 

Movie from New Zealand. Fucking watch it. Funny, kind of scary and fucking strange all at the same time. 
Housebound (2014) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

doostan bad nist berid inja bebinid yeki az irooni haye mariz che tohin hayee be Iran va Iraniha karde.... inke hich kari baraye hamchin nokar sefat haye bi sharaf ke bi botte hastand va sad albateh dar koodaki kasi khedmati behesh karde...bemanad ke maloome cheghadre KAddi hast.... nemishe kard va kar az dava darmoon gozashte dorost vali yani ma MOD nadarim ke befahme in dare chikar mikone? joz tohin va fohsh oonham baraye khoshayande gharbiha hich kari nakarde... man az chand ta az doostan dar ta,ajobam ke chetor ino handle mikonan... vaghean ke!!

@Serpentine... injoorie?

Revealed: Saudi Arabia Government Was Behind 9/11 Attack/ KSA is the Prime Financier of Al Qaeda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

scythian500 said:


> doostan bad nist berid inja bebinid yeki az irooni haye mariz che tohin hayee be Iran va Iraniha karde.... inke hich kari baraye hamchin nokar sefat haye bi sharaf ke bi botte hastand va sad albateh dar koodaki kasi khedmati behesh karde...bemanad ke maloome cheghadre KAddi hast.... nemishe kard va kar az dava darmoon gozashte dorost vali yani ma MOD nadarim ke befahme in dare chikar mikone? joz tohin va fohsh oonham baraye khoshayande gharbiha hich kari nakarde... man az chand ta az doostan dar ta,ajobam ke chetor ino handle mikonan... vaghean ke!!
> 
> @Serpentine... injoorie?
> 
> Revealed: Saudi Arabia Government Was Behind 9/11 Attack/ KSA is the Prime Financier of Al Qaeda


----------



## scythian500

only a veryyyyyy sick man can make actions to make its own country and people to look bad and still enjoy it!! Go lick your new masters balls so maybe they give you an identity and a passport!! @Haman what kind of sickness it is to make yourself and your country and your people look bad and* yet enjoy it hard*? What do you read from these symptoms?

I suspect the disease to be "gotfockdia in bachegia"

@2800
@SOHEIL 
@Kolang
@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Baz gholi shar karde????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Watch This!! seems US is waking up!!





Literally raining of missiles on ISIS head!! Watch this!!

اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> @haman10 @rahi2357 @mohsen @2800
> 
> Tuie military.ir, topike shahid Zarrin, tak tir andaz Irani ro bebinid, kheili threade khubi mishe, be nazaretun inja topikesh konim?
> 
> Tarjomash hosele mikhad, kash beshe source english peida kard.
> 
> Amsale chris kyle ro tuie American sniper mizare tuie jibesh, che ghahramanaie dashtim ma.
> 
> topikesh ro tuie military bebinid nazaretuno begid.



Abdul rasoul Zarrin (1941-1983 ) was a sniper during Iran-Iraq War. credited with 700 kills, he is regarded as the most successful Iranian sniper.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

Iran soorakhe 

agha kheyli bad bakhtim  

15-6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahnameh

@scythian500 

Salam baradar, migam, shoma toye Irannimilitaryforum. net account dari? agar nar, baz kon. Ferk konam shoma oonja khoshetoon biyad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Esmesh aysel teymurzadeh hast. Az vaghti ke ezdevaaj kardeh, digeh khaanandegi va inaa ra gozashteh kenaar
> 
> 
> 
> The below picture is the taste of Haj Mohsen


Haj Mohsen taste:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Shahnameh said:


> @scythian500
> 
> Salam baradar, migam, shoma toye Irannimilitaryforum. net account dari? agar nar, baz kon. Ferk konam shoma oonja khoshetoon biyad.


vaght nadaram bish az in bro...shoma javoona ye pare ajor ham bejaye man bezarid oonja....


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> vaght nadaram bish az in bro...shoma javoona ye pare ajor ham bejaye man bezarid oonja....


2 ta thread jadid zadam boro checkeshun kon.


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Haj Mohsen taste:



Nice reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Haj Mohsen taste:



LOL, She wears make up. Mohsen will throw acid on her face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> LOL, She wears make up. Mohsen will throw acid on her face.


This beauty is killing me,
I have dreamed about her for two times


----------



## Abii

Women's World Cup started yesterday. Opening game was in my city and I missed it. Couldn't get tickets. Never in a million years did I think all the cheap tickets would get sold out for women's soccer, in CANADA! looool

More than a *billion people* will watch the tournament this year. In comparison, the Champion's League final between Juventus and Barcelona was watched by only 350 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

2800 said:


> Haj Mohsen taste:



@fakhre mirpur, @doppelganger... look, what a beauty !!! kya maal hai !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

بیست و ششمین «به اضافه تابناک»؛
*فیلم تکان دهنده کانال ده رژیم صهیونیستی از نشست وحدت مقامات عربستانی و صهیونیست علیه ایران / تنها راه بسته شدن پرونده ایران در آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی / 500 بیل، کل امکانات حفاظت از جنگل های ایلام بود! / از لباس منشوری نماینده اروپا در ایران تا بغض هشت ساله کوچک زاده از تابناک / در شب عملیات کربلای چهار چه گذشت؟*
«به اضافه تابناک»، شنبه تا چهارشنبه به استثنای تعطیلات رسمی رأس ساعت ۲۰:‌۰۰ برای مشاهده مخاطبان ‌روی خروجی «تابناک»‌ قرار می‌گیرد؛ بسته‌ای که روایتی از متن و حاشیه سیاست، اقتصاد، فرهنگ و ورزش با رویکردی متفاوت است...
کد خبر: ۵۰۶۸۸۷
تاریخ انتشار:۱۷ خرداد ۱۳۹۴ - ۲۰:۰۰-07 June 2015




«به اضافه تابناک»، بسته ویدئویی «تابناک» است که برای بیست‌ و‌ ششمین روز منتشر می‎‌شود؛ بسته‌ای که روایتی از متن و حاشیه سیاست، اقتصاد، فرهنگ و ورزش با لحنی متفاوت است و سوژه‌های مختلف با تکیه بر فیلم، صوت و تصاویری که دیده‌ و ندیده‌اید، در قالبی تازه و بدیع در «تابناک» عرضه می‌شود.

«به اضافه تابناک»، شنبه تا چهارشنبه به استثنای تعطیلات رسمی رأس ساعت ۲۰:‌۰۰ برای مشاهده مخاطبان روی خروجی «تابناک»‌ قرار می‌گیرد؛ بسته‌ای که با همراهی شما و نظریات سازنده‌تان و تصاویر و ویدیوهای جذابی که ارسال می‌کنید، برای عموم مخاطبان جذاب‌تر خواهد شد.

در بیست و ششمین «به اضافه تابناک»، فیلم تکان دهنده‌ای که کانال ده رژیم صهیونیستی از نشست وحدت مقامات عربستانی و صهیونیست علیه ایران پخش کرد و علنی شدن توطئه مشترک این دو رژیم علیه کشورمان را می‌بینید و حرف‌های خنده دار ژنرال عربستانی را در این نشست درباره ایران می‌شنوید؛ از پرونده سازی علیه ایران در آژانس بین‌المللی انرژی اتمی پرده بر می‌داریم و جزئیات بازرسی های حساس پیشین در دولت احمدی نژاد را از میان اسناد آژانس بررسی می‌کنیم و در آخر تنها راه بسته شدن پرونده ایران در آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی را مطابق با واقعیت های میدانی بررسی کردیم که نیاز به استقلال عمل آمریکایی‌ها از صهیونیست‌ها دارد؛ سراغ حادثه آتش سوزی ایلام رفتیم که در نبود هلی کوپتر، تنها 500 بیل، کل امکانات حفاظت از جنگل های ایلام بود!؛ از لباس منشوری نماینده زن اروپا در ایران سخن گفتیم که بعد از دیدار با رئیس مجلس، در مقابل وزیرامورخارجه تغییر کرد و مقصر این وضعیت را معرفی کردیم. در ادامه یادداشت کوچک زاده درباره این نماینده زن اتحادیه اروپا را بازخوانی کردیم و سراغ این نماینده رفتیم تا درباره انگیزه‌هایش از این یادداشت بپرسیم که او از دل پرش از «تابناک» گفت که ظاهراً بغضی هشت ساله را در خود جای داده بود و این اتفاق ما را به دنیای قیصر امین پور و ناصر عبداللهی برد!؛ و درآخر نیم نگاهی به کشف پیکر شهدای دوران دفاع مقدس داشتیم و کوشیدیم پاسخ دهیم در شب عملیات کربلای چهار چه گذشت و این روزها چه می گذرد؟

ضمن تشکر از مخاطبان بسته ویدئویی تابناک که با نظریاتشان در «به اضافه تابناک»‌، ما را در بهبود همراهی کردند، برای ارسال اخبار، ویدیوها، صوت‌ها و تصاویر ویژه این مجموعه ویدئویی، می‌توانید با ایمیل plus@tabnak.ir در تماس باشید. 

ویدئوی «به اضافه تابناک»، با کیفیت متوسط برای پخش قرار داده می‌شود اما می‌توانید نسخه با کیفیت و حجم پایین‌تر و یا نسخه با کیفیت و حجم بالاتر را دانلود و تماشا کنید. ذکر این نکته ضروری است که با توجه به نامفهوم بودن متن آیتم‌های مختلف این بسته تصویری، برای آن گروه از مخاطبان که از سرعت اینترنت پایینی برخوردارند، فایل صوتی بسته قرار داده شد.

اکنون به تماشای «به اضافه تابناک»‌ بنشینید.


در این رابطه بیشتر بخوانید: فیلم تکان دهنده کانال ده رژیم صهیونیستی از نشست وحدت مقامات عربستانی و صهیونیست علیه ایران / تنها راه بسته شدن پرونده ایران در آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی / 500 بیل، کل امکانات حفاظت از جنگل های ایلام بود! / از لباس منشوری نماینده اروپا در ایران تا بغض هشت ساله کوچک زاده از تابناک / در شب عملیات کربلای چهار چه گذشت؟ - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK © سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

jamahir said:


> @fakhre mirpur, @doppelganger... look, what a beauty !!! kya maal hai !!!


na baba...maal neheee

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

So a South Korean team just won DARPA's robotic competition in the US. These are the challenges the robot had to complete. Impressed. 





Now this is progress and achievement, not useless noise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> So a South Korean team just won DARPA's robotic competition in the US. These are the challenges the robot had to complete. Impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is progress and achievement, not useless noise.


Shut up baba
RoboCup IranOpen 2015 > Home

Jadidan in pesare rukarl umade joftak mindazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Shut up baba
> RoboCup IranOpen 2015 > Home
> 
> Jadidan in pesare rukarl umade joftak mindazi.



My "uselness noise" comment was referring to that "robocup" nonsense! So it's ironic that you're leaving this post to counter mine. That DARPA robot is revolutionary and it will also be put into use and have military and civilian applications. Your useless "tile bazi" nothingness is just useless noise.


----------



## Abii




----------



## jamahir

scythian500 said:


> na baba...maal neheee



do you really know the meaning of that word??


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> My "uselness noise" comment was referring to that "robocup" nonsense! So it's ironic that you're leaving this post to counter mine. That DARPA robot is revolutionary and it will also be put into use and have military and civilian applications. Your useless "tile bazi" nothingness is just useless noise.


Off course as a cheap worker you are not expected to have a clue in this regard.but those who have a clue certainly know that Iran Open is among the best robotic competitions and many teams from US/EU/Asia participate in it.you should ask those participants whether their Iranian rivals are weak or not.

Gholi joon, to dar haddi nisti dar moredei in chiza nazar bedi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Off course as a cheap worker you are not expected to have a clue in this regard.but those who have a clue certainly know that Iran Open is among the best robotic competitions and many teams from US/EU/Asia participate in it.you should ask those participants whether their Iranian rivals are weak or not.
> 
> Gholi joon, to dar haddi nisti dar moredei in chiza nazar bedi.


Usual hezbollahi insults. Let me lay it down for you then. At my age (I'm only a few years older than you are), I've been to 3 continents, done more things then you will in the first 40-50 years of your life, bought an apartment with my own money in one of the most expensive countries on the planet (literally 0 dollars borrowed from parents), been to university (100% paid by myself), have a million opportunities ahead of me, make more money in a year then your father has made in his entire life combined and have more hands on practical industrial experience then you, a* dast be dool* that lives with handouts from his nane/baba and will keep on living that way till his late 30's, and yet I'm a "cheap worker" and you, an unemployed nobody living in a 3rd world sanctioned country that has to depend on the income of his father and struggle for the rest of his life is the definition of success!!

haha the delusions you guys have are endless. What have you done with your life that's even worth mentioning? Let's hear it. What opportunities lie in front of you? What's that? Oh that's the sound of crickets chirping.

Now that we've established all that, let's go back to your robocup bs. While DARPA's innovations will have applications in the civilian and military sectors, your 1990's era robots can shoot little soccer balls into nets. wooooooooow

Don't forget to explain why you're so great btw. Let the forum read about your practical industrial experiences, the amount of money you've made, the research projects you've worked on, places you've visited, girls you've banged, money you've made... Basically since you're talking smack, let's hear it. Apparently you're king shit and you've been waiting for the right opportunity to let it be known. Let's hear it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

kollang said:


> Off course as a cheap worker you are not expected to have a clue in this regard.but those who have a clue certainly know that Iran Open is among the best robotic competitions and many teams from US/EU/Asia participate in it.you should ask those participants whether their Iranian rivals are weak or not.
> 
> Gholi joon, to dar haddi nisti dar moredei in chiza nazar bedi.


baba joon man dar avordam tah tooye in yaroo afghanie... too iran be donya oomade vali refugge afghan hastesh... mohajerat karde be canada va oonja ba komake wellfare va raftan be danesh gaye majjani adam shode!! in too Iran ehtemalan dashte forghon forghon shen bala paeen mikarde!! albate ghasdam tohin b gheshre zahmatkeshe kargar nist ha... che irooni che afghani.... vali in casesh fargh dare...dare khodeshon bejaye ma ja mizane va ye false flagger hast

man migoftam ba khodam emkan nadare ye nafar irani bashe va injoori biayd baraye khoshayande khareji ha harchi az dahanesh dar miad be Iran va irooniha bege... yani harchi ke 100 sal az dahane doshmanane khoonie Irooniha dar nemiad az dahane in va 2 ta dige..ke yekishon afghanie baz...va dovomish Irani boode vali tarke tabiyat karde....

ina fekr kardan gheire momkene kasi be hoviateshoon pey bebare.... dar hali ke be rahati (na be oon rahati) mishe tah tooye ina ro dar avord... man az bazi doostane irooni dar ta,ajobam ba in raftar va harfhaye inha bar zedde hameye Irooniha chetor hanooz ba ina hatta sohbat mikonan!!



jamahir said:


> do you really know the meaning of that word??


na man shookhi kardam bahat....

it was a joke!! means she is not that beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> Usual hezbollahi insults. Let me lay it down for you then. At my age (I'm only a few years older than you are), I've been to 3 continents, done more things then you will in the first 40-50 years of your life, bought an apartment with my own money in one of the most expensive countries on the planet (literally 0 dollars borrowed from parents), been to university (100% paid by myself), have a million opportunities ahead of me, make more money in a year then your father has made in his entire life combined and have more hands on practical industrial experience then you, a* dast be dool* that lives with handouts from his nane/baba and will keep on living that way till his late 30's, and yet I'm a "cheap worker" and you, an unemployed nobody living in a 3rd world sanctioned country that has to depend on the income of his father and struggle for the rest of his life is the definition of success!!
> 
> haha the delusions you guys have are endless. What have you done with your life that's even worth mentioning? Let's hear it. What opportunities lie in front of you? What's that? Oh that's the sound of crickets chirping.
> 
> Now that we've established all that, let's go back to your robocup bs. While DARPA's innovations will have applications in the civilian and military sectors, your 1990's era robots can shoot little soccer balls into nets. wooooooooow
> 
> Don't forget to explain why you're so great btw. Let the forum read about your practical industrial experiences, the amount of money you've made, the research projects you've worked on, places you've visited, girls you've banged, money you've made... Basically since you're talking smack, let's hear it. Apparently you're king shit and you've been waiting for the right opportunity to let it be known. Let's hear it.


Firstly I am 19 years old and you are 28 years old.thats a big gap.

Secondly, we are living in different countires with different cultures.in my country youth live with their parents until marriage.that applies to people in north of Tehran as well and it is a cultural thing.

I have studied in NODET(schools for talented students) school I have managed to receive free scholarship for a governmental university and I study Electrical engineering.after end of education I can apply for your company and I will become your superior if applied.not only me but almost all the Iranian members are ahead of you in education and IQ.yet you are the gonde gooz of our section and keep blabbering for the success that was given to you by your father for his emigration to canada.could you match me in any way if you were in Iran? 

I am too young for an industrial experince however I will take a PLC course in summer and I hope to get a job in fall.Also i will RESUME the PPL course (private pilot license) after i improve my eyesight by laser surgery.

Thats an insult to me if someone compare me with a uneducated donkey like you because I am already ahead of you in cultrue, education and intellectual level even though I am 19.

You could be born in Qatar too and had more money.does it change the fact that you are yet an uneducated cheap worker? Come on, goozoo khan.

As I said you are in no position to have a saying in robotic and mechatronic.stick to the orders that were given by your white master.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

scythian500 said:


> na man shookhi kardam bahat....



eh??



scythian500 said:


> it was a joke!! means she is not that beautiful



i find her face sweet and sensual, and judging from her face, she might be chubby too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

kollang said:


> Firstly I am 19 years old and you are 28 years old.thats a big gap



Wow, you are too young mashallah. That's perhaps why you like the regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Wow, you are too young mashallah. That's perhaps why you like the regime.


Go back to your camel farm, bedouin 

How abt that?  

Is it fair or what? Isn't it bid,'ah to use internet and WiFi? I thought it was

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@Full Moon 
Show me one single proof that indicates my support to the regime! However I am always against blindly bashing the country because it is ruled by a certain group.Why should I mock my counrties achievements becuase my country is ruled by the so called Mullahs?isn't it so unfair? 



Rukarl said:


> Once again clownish behaviour to supress other peoples opinion. If you took all the advice that we have been giving you in the past 35 years you would not be in such a shitty situation today. GROW UP and respect other people.
> 
> 
> 
> Big talks from someone who lives in a isolated,sanctioned country. You worship dead Arabs, you are a Arab by mind and heart and that is why your priorities lies in Yemen,Iraq,Syria,Lebanon and not IRAN. You know nothing about Iran,its culture, civilizations,traditions. From your birth you had to listen to that fucked up voice of your local Mullah, from birth they did not inject any dignity, moral or patriotism in you. From birth you were told to hit and smash your heads open for some Arabs that dies thousands of years ago, from birth they gave you a NONIranian identity and you still carry it to this day.
> 
> Wake up.


Maybe I am an Iranian Arab?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> Islamic Republic is one of the few countries that heavily censors the Internet. Isnt it Haram that you are now on the worldwide web ? I thought you had halal Internet ?


WTF are you talking about ? go back to your daily job of tamiz kardan dastshoees NEW .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Rukarl said:


> Even a Iranian Arab priorities lies with Iran, not any other country. What part of this dont you understand ?


And show me one single post that I cared for an Arab country more than Iran?

I think healthy discussion with you is not available since you are too blind and extremist.so instead let me tell you that from now on I will have no tolerance to you breaking forum's rule.post a/an off-topic/troll/insulting comment and we will report you to the moderation and you will get perma banned eventually.

@Abii is also very close to getting perma banned.this is probably his last chance.so instead of namusi swearing you guys are forced to behave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> About cleaing toilets, you know that is a job for many people worldwide, right ? Why do you insult their profession ?




that literally touched my heart 

now get back to work before you're deported to ......

oops . you have no place to go .



Rukarl said:


> Just keep quiet before embarassing yourself further


ok 

just cause you said so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> Wow, you are too young mashallah. That's perhaps why you like the regime.


I'm +50 and die both for my country, people and its Mullahs...

donya donyaye azadi hast va azadiye hemaghat.... fek kon yeki az bi dini ke faghat dar STONE AGE sabeghe dashte defa mikone va fekr mikone roshan fekr va ba kelassesh mikone!! bebin ba che bache haye bad bakht va nokar sefate bi botte yee tarafim!!

Agha ignore daste jamee??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Rukarl said:


> Do not distort the facts, i know you guys love Taqiyah but this is not the way it is going. Since the day i joined most of the attacks and threats against me have been made in the Iranian section. You guys lack any logic, you do not tolerate any voice and again in this post you wish for the moderation team to supress other peoples opinion just because it does not fit with your twisted thoughts.


You can also express your opinion whit out breaking the rules.as instance avoid ruining the threads that are irrelevant to the subject of your rants and also avoid insulting people.I wont let you to mock achievements of our people cause they will show a good image of the Regime that you hate.

But make hundreds of new threads against mullas and I swear no one will complain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> mardoonegi


oh jiharetoo azize mamani . to mardi man nistam ?  

tooye pahat age chizi bood vaimisadi vase eteghadatet migangidi , ama mese SAG dar raftin hamatoon 

dozd haye past fetrat  az mardoonegi harf mizani to mardak ? 

to namayendeye ini :






man namayandeye inam :






kore khar , dafeye dige az mardoonegi harf nazani ha ? 



Rukarl said:


> Grow up and be a man, if you are the youth of our nation then how will our future look like ?


very optimistic . 

i save lives on a daily basis .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> I will expose Mullah propaganda from now on by making Threads. Thanks for the suggestion.


Don't expose us please 

what will Iran have to do if it loses this forum ?

Please have mercy 

dude we're all brothers afterall . have mercy man . 

spare us bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Rukarl said:


> What you call ''achievements'' are just a bunch of Mullah propaganda but i agree. I will expose Mullah propaganda from now on by making Threads. Thanks for the suggestion.


I told you that I wont engage you in any form of discussion.I am too busy with the exams.from now on I will only monitor your activities and I will report them as my legitimate right to the moderation.

Reporting already started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

kollang said:


> @Full Moon
> Show me one single proof that indicates my support to the regime! However I am always against blindly bashing the country because it is ruled by a certain group.Why should I mock my counrties achievements becuase my country is ruled by the so called Mullahs?isn't it so unfair?
> 
> 
> Maybe I am an Iranian Arab?


Why are you even explaining stuff to them.... as I said per my investigation.. 2 of known Iran-haters who false flag as Iranian are Afghani refugees and one is Iranian but left Iran for good....

One who instead staying, baring all the hardship and make a small step for its people decided to stay out, serve strangers and still have a big mouth.... Those who call us not being patriot!! and if you go back to the first posts of these burn ash non-Iranians you realize instantly that they could not be Iranian... no Iranian would say things that they say..whatever bad memories they had in Iran with sibil kolofts... but for those two afghanis.... when I put myself in their shoes..well.. they want to do something for their self-swallowed self-himulation feeling... 

I as an Iranian who well remember both pre and after revolution Iran and am educated enough can testify that a true Iranian is the one who stays to fight and build Iran instead of talking non sense... I know what are the weaknesses of the current political system of Iran, but in face of enemies and strangers I would die for a hair of Mullahs...

I literally am ready to die defending Iran and all Iranians who stayed in Iran... I die for Iranian Azeris... IRanian Arabs... IRanian Baluchs and Iranian Persians.... I keep my critiques in home... these criticizes are not meant for strangers... it must be solved locally..but in the face of bad khahane Iran va Irani... man baraye mullah ha ham mimiram... got it?

The ignoring policy would be a good policy here... as they are in no position to even talk about Iran let alone critisizing, mocking.... One is a Slave-Sefat ex-IRani who never could do anything in Iran either.... 

What an Iranian would do when see false flaggers trying to talk bigger their size?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

kollang said:


> I told you that I wont engage you in any form of discussion.I am too busy with the exams.from now on I will only monitor your activities and I will report them as my legimistic right to the moderation.
> 
> Reporting already started.


bazi ha inghadr zaeef al nafs va khod bakhte...va zaeef hastand ke ta pashoon mirese be kharej ye GAY mibanan fekr mikonan bayad Din va Khoda va Farhange 7000 sale ro vel kard va raft koon dad... sathe darkeshoon haminghadre.... ina fekr mikonan chon ye western koon mide khoshhale pas ehtemalan inam bayad bede!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Rukarl said:


> Then also report your buddies for ''breaking the law'' for insulting other people...calling other people ''kore khar'' (which is a familiar basiji word).


Sorry I will only report yours.any problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Sorry I will only report yours.any problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Rukarl said:


> HAHA  thanks for the laugh my old delusional friend.
> 
> The average shoe polisher in Tunisia already knows the fucked up state of the Islamic Republic. The more you try to opress information the worse it will get. You live in the 21th century,not the 14th. Try to be open minded and ACCEPT ALL peoples opinion and not threaten people (like you threatened to reveal my identity)
> 
> Get a life man.
> 
> 
> BIngo !
> So bache basiji, dont talk about rules when it suits your own agenda.
> 
> Keep exposing yourself what for hypocrites you are. I am sure even our Pakistai hosts are laughing at these clownish behaviours


This is my right to report whoever I want.no one can complain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Rukarl said:


> Get a life man.


lol .

ok , ma berim yek life begirim az sare kooche biam .

inam bezar ziret dari mirini be gand nakeshi hame ja ru :







we should get a life but a toilet cleaner in some weired place who shifted names from @islam shall be the winner to @New and now to this , has his life sorted out . 

little shape shifter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

ok, you're very open mind and classy... all millions of IRanian inside Iran who fight for greatness are dohati... ok, I accept that you have a high IQ and we don't understand...

but, please for the second time.... turn the lights off + close the window and come to bed honey... it is freezing....

boos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Abii said:


> girls you've banged


And thanks for revealing your lashi nature to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Rukarl said:


> Whenever it suits your agenda, yes


In all cases

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Rukarl said:


> 6 milions left the country with many of them holding top positions worldwide (Iranians outside Iran are known for their succesful careers).. you know why they flourished outside Islamic Republic ? Because they did not get opressed, they were free to do whatever they want, they were free to pursue their dreams. This is not possible under Shia mullah ruled Islamic Republic. There is a reason Iran suffers from a huge brain drain.


even a extincted mammoth can flourish when put into an already working system!!

stop these things... come back to bed honey or we have to do it all over again... focus on the job... the job you,re created for...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

did i told you guys about my favorite song:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> I'm +50 and die both for my country, people* and its Mullahs...*



Good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Rukarl said:


> Chert nagoo pirmard. There is no working system in that shithole, everything is done through parti baazi va kesafat kaari.
> Stop what ? I am highlighting the mess my country is, you want to sweep it under the rug.



Be gand keshidi in threado, in charandiato boro tuie balatarin benrvis, inja jaie davaie siasi nist. edame bedi thread bannet mikonam.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ostad

lol








> به گزارش «جام‌نیوز»، بر همین اساس «ابومحمد العدنانی» سخنگوی گروهی که با عنوان «دولت اسلامی عراق و شام» از سوی رسانه‌های جبهه غربی - عربی معرفی می‌شود، در سخنانی مدعی شده که این گروهک تلاش دارد نیروهایش را به سمت ایران حرکت دهد.
> 
> وی در سخنانی مدعی شده است: «در پی پیروزی‌های متعدد دولت اسلامی، سربازان شجاع ما با حمله به ایران این سرزمین را از روافض پاک می‌کنند و سیطره دولت اسلامی را به ولایت خراسان گسترش می‌دهند.»

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> Be gand keshidi in threado, in charandiato boro tuie balatarin benrvis, inja jaie davaie siasi nist. edame bedi thread bannet mikonam.


in ke bare avalesh nist... tamame 100 ta posti ke ghozashte ya fohsh be dine Islam, ya be iran, ya be irooniha ya be ashkhase...shoma gar mikhasti ba hamin post ha ham mishe bannesh kard serpi jan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

kollang said:


> Firstly I am 19 years old and you are 28 years old.thats a big gap.
> 
> Secondly, we are living in different countires with different cultures.in my country youth live with their parents until marriage.that applies to people in north of Tehran as well and it is a cultural thing.
> 
> I have studied in NODET(schools for talented students) school I have managed to receive free scholarship for a governmental university and I study Electrical engineering.after end of education I can apply for your company and I will become your superior if applied.not only me but almost all the Iranian members are ahead of you in education and IQ.yet you are the gonde gooz of our section and keep blabbering for the success that was given to you by your father for his emigration to canada.could you match me in any way if you were in Iran?
> 
> I am too young for an industrial experince however I will take a PLC course in summer and I hope to get a job in fall.Also i will RESUME the PPL course (private pilot license) after i improve my eyesight by laser surgery.
> 
> Thats an insult to me if someone compare me with a uneducated donkey like you because I am already ahead of you in cultrue, education and intellectual level even though I am 19.
> 
> You could be born in Qatar too and had more money.does it change the fact that you are yet an uneducated cheap worker? Come on, goozoo khan.
> 
> As I said you are in no position to have a saying in robotic and mechatronic.stick to the orders that were given by your white master.


I turned 27 a couple of weeks ago. Good for you, you went to university. So has every other dick wad in the world. If going to university and doing NOTHING WITH IT was an Olympic sport, you dast be dool career students in Iran would be gold medalists every year. On one hand there are no jobs for you, on the other hand you guys are mentally and physically lazy to do any work. So you go to university and stay there till you're 30 and live with nane/baba till you're 35-40 like a 12 year old. Never experience anything, professionally or otherwise. 

You keep saying "uneducated donkey." Meanwhile if you come to any developed nation and try to transfer your so called education, they will tell you it's useless and not acceptable (that's how much your education is worth). Meanwhile I can transfer all my credentials across the world and in my own country I've got a few years of SOLID INDUSTRIAL experience in some of the world's most advanced industrial facilities and plants (think Imperial Oil, CNRL etc...). I've made more money in a few years then you will in the next 20 years of life. I have more opportunities ahead of me and can do whatever I aspire to. In every aspect of life I am ahead of you. If you're gonna talk shit and insult people, make sure you have things to brag about. 

Economically and financially you're an insignificant loser. Your education is only accepted in Iran and Afghanistan, you have zero work experience and you mooch off your parents, you have no opportunities ahead of you, you have no life experiences worth mentioning... What is it that you're proud of? Seriously. You literally have NOTHING! So why are you talking smack?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> I've made more money in a few years then you will in the next 20 years of life.


I can buy your whole life in 10 years  

how about that gholi joonam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Abii said:


> I turned 27 a couple of weeks ago. Good for you, you went to university. So has every other dick wad in the world. If going to university and doing NOTHING WITH IT was an Olympic sport, you dast be dool career students in Iran would be gold medalists every year. On one hand there are no jobs for you, on the other hand you guys are mentally and physically lazy to do any work. So you go to university and stay there till you're 30 and live with nane/baba till you're 35-40 like a 12 year old. Never experience anything, professionally or otherwise.
> 
> You keep saying "uneducated donkey." Meanwhile if you come to any developed nation and try to transfer your so called education, they will tell you it's useless and not acceptable (that's how much your education is worth). Meanwhile I can transfer all my credentials across the world and in my own country I've got a few years of SOLID INDUSTRIAL experience in some of the world's most advanced industrial facilities and plants (think Imperial Oil, CNRL etc...). I've made more money in a few years then you will in the next 20 years of life. I have more opportunities ahead of me and can do whatever I aspire to. In every aspect of life I am ahead of you. If you're gonna talk shit and insult people, make sure you have things to brag about.
> 
> Economically and financially you're an insignificant loser. Your education is only accepted in Iran and Afghanistan, you have zero work experience and you mooch off your parents, you have no opportunities ahead of you, you have no life experiences worth mentioning... What is it that you're proud of? Seriously. You literally have NOTHING! So why are you talking smack?



On some cases you are right something that have been given to you by environment , but on education, hard working and making money you are deadly wrong. what you mean by saying "we are mentally and physically lazy to do any work"? or "Your education is only accepted in Iran and Afghanistan,"? ... dear you are misinformed ,,,,


----------



## scythian500

Rukarl said:


> Supressing other peoples opinion is just in your blood.


kojasho didi refugee bi bote... too maye dari bia ba bacheye 15 saleye man rooberoo sho albateh na mesle axat sereen joon chon hatta kambize manam balegh shode!!...ma dohati ha kollan ahle supression hastim.... rasti khaye kardi ye rooz biay IKA man khabar dar misham.... rooze khoobi mishe!! ham to ham oon do ta angale dige.... manam nayam baradarane MULLA kam nistand...migam tahghighate Nano va Stem Celleshoon ro ye rooz bezaran kenar bian IKA kar darim va tafrih....

rasti in refighe abi ranget ham bikhod nist inghade khoshhale az nokarie digaran... fek mikone ye madrak gerefte...2 gheroon pool dar avorde dige adam shode!! million ha pa pati hendi too hamoon keshvar inghadr bala raftan ke amsale ino adam hesab nemikonan.... vaghti bi botte va haghir ke bashi ba 2 gheroon kheili rahat bar zede maromi ke salha azat mizbani kardan dar Iran mishoori.... bebin in cheghade bi orze va haghir mibine khodesho ke ye khoone kharide va 2 gheroon pool behesh babate nokarish dadan khoda ro bande nist!! Yade avalin hoghooghi ke gereftam oftadam!! fekr mikardam dige hich ki az man ba orze tar nist!!

albate man ba in ghazie moshkeli nadaram...belakhare har melliyati ham adam haye proud va ba housh va ghadr dan dare va ham angal, haghir bedoon self-confidence....

Mesle ye na refighe goosale (bebakhshid az adabiat) ke ye bar bordamesh europe...do ta machine model bala did hodoode sale 1990 ar oonja....ye ho zarfe ye hafte kafer be dinesh...kafer ba khoonevadash...kafer ba keshvaresh va kafer be khodesh shod...albateh alan motadi bish nist!! hamoon adam ye bar 200 million giresh oomade bood az ye jayee... fek mikard dige az oon movafagh tar nist!!

Afradye ye mellat agar khodeshoon khodeshoon ro haghir bebinand, digaran oonha ro goh ham hesab nemikonan...

ma ke ba eftekhar hastim...ba eftekhar zendegi mikonim...bebakhshid khareji ha ro ham be andazeye pipi bacham ham hesab nemikonam.... ba hameye za,af haye irooniha hanooz be nazare man kheili motamaden tar hastand az gharbiha....

albateh omidvaram khoda baraye kasi bad niare...vali in angal ha javoonan hanooz va zabooneshoon deraz.... vali khoshgel mishe az afkar va harfhaye inha fahmid ke IQ leveleshoon beine 85 ta 105 bishtar nist...

khoda akher aghebate hameye Irooniha va na irooniha ro bekheir kone!!



raptor22 said:


> On some cases you are right something that have been given to you by environment , but on education, hard working and making money you are deadly wrong. what you mean by saying "we are mentally and physically lazy to do any work"? or "Your education is only accepted in Iran and Afghanistan,"? ... dear you are misinformed ,,,,


vaghean to dari tozih midi be in ke eshtebah be etelaesh resoondan?? in fek mikone ba 2 gheroon poolo ye khoone va inke ye madrak az Canada dare ke millionha hendi pa pati ham daran behtaresh ro...alan adame ba orze va movafaghie!! in ya movafaghiat nemidoone chie...ya pooldari nemidoone chie!! va zaheran aslan manie REFUGEE ro ham nemidoone!! sad bar goftam in refugee dar Iran boode va albate Iran be donya oomade... in bichare agar Canada behesh lotf nemikard alan ya shahide taleban shode bood ya ajor mindakht bala Tehran... tozih nade...in az to tozih nemikhad.... bad nist behesh begi bere Afghan Section oonja baraye char ta pa pati mesle khoonevadeye khodesh kelass bezare... mordam az khande... khoone kharide fek mikone movafaghe!! maloome ke agar irani ham bood too Iran hich ghalati nemitoonest bokone...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Abii jan, please let me know when you became online.


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> And when you're at that stage, then you may talk like you're king shit. Until then, act your worth.
> 
> 
> I'm online now.


Can you check your messages?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ostad

An Engineer opened a medical clinic and put a sign up outside: “Get your treatment for $500, if not cured get back $1,000.”

One Doctor thinks this is a good opportunity to earn $1,000 and goes to his clinic.

Doctor: “I’ve lost taste in my mouth.”

Engineer: “Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient’s mouth.”

Doctor: “This is Gasoline!”

Engineer: “Congratulations! You’ve got your taste back. That will be $500.”

The Doctor gets annoyed and goes back after a couple of days later to recover his money.

Doctor: “I’ve lost my memory, I can’t remember anything.”

Engineer: “Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient’s mouth.”

Doctor: “But that is Gasoline!”

Engineer: “Congratulations! You’ve got your memory back. That will be $500.”

The Doctor leaves angrily and comes back after several more days.

Doctor: “My eyesight has become weak.”

Engineer: “Well, I don’t have any medicine for this. Take this $1,000.”

Doctor: “But this is only $500…”

Engineer: “Congratulations! You got your vision back! That will be $500.”

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> An Engineer opened a medical clinic and put a sign up outside: “Get your treatment for $500, if not cured get back $1,000.”
> 
> One Doctor thinks this is a good opportunity to earn $1,000 and goes to his clinic.
> 
> Doctor: “I’ve lost taste in my mouth.”
> 
> Engineer: “Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient’s mouth.”
> 
> Doctor: “This is Gasoline!”
> 
> Engineer: “Congratulations! You’ve got your taste back. That will be $500.”
> 
> The Doctor gets annoyed and goes back after a couple of days later to recover his money.
> 
> Doctor: “I’ve lost my memory, I can’t remember anything.”
> 
> Engineer: “Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient’s mouth.”
> 
> Doctor: “But that is Gasoline!”
> 
> Engineer: “Congratulations! You’ve got your memory back. That will be $500.”
> 
> The Doctor leaves angrily and comes back after several more days.
> 
> Doctor: “My eyesight has become weak.”
> 
> Engineer: “Well, I don’t have any medicine for this. Take this $1,000.”
> 
> Doctor: “But this is only $500…”
> 
> Engineer: “Congratulations! You got your vision back! That will be $500.”


First successful translation of Persian jokes to English !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

kollang said:


> First successful translation of Persian jokes to English !!!


but it was English in first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Ostad said:


> but it was English in first place.


I have read the same joke in Persian before. Didnt know some of our jokes are also imported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 228321
> 
> 
> View attachment 228322
> 
> 
> View attachment 228323
> 
> 
> View attachment 228324


lol last one was best

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Ostad said:


> lol



You can laugh now, but when the holy soldiers of Khilafah come, you'll see their wonders.I shall join them and destroy you all.
We will do this to you guys:






Khilafah of Al-Baghdadi shall prevail!

--------------------------------------------------------------------






Heroes of army rangers during battle of Khorramshahr. They did wonders in those 34 days, holding off one of the most heavily armed forces in ME (Iraq) with minimal equipment.
Tosie mikonam ino bekhunid, alie.

حماسه تکاوران دریایی در خرمشهر - هوانورد

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ostad

Serpentine said:


> You can laugh now, but when the holy soldiers of Khilafah come, you'll see their wonders.I shall join them and destroy you all.
> We will do this to you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khilafah of Al-Baghdadi shall prevail!


OMG 


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heroes of aramy rangers during battle of Khorramshahr. They did wonders in those 34 days, holding off one of the most heavily armed forces in ME (Iraq) with minimal equipment.
> Tosie mikonam ino bekhunid, alie.
> 
> حماسه تکاوران دریایی در خرمشهر - هوانورد


az lahazeh amadegi badani,nazm. strategy artesh hamishe daste bala ro dashteh vali vagti tajhizateh niruhayeh zobdeh artesh mesleh nohed va tip 121 ro ba sepah (masalan saberin) mogayeseh mikonim hadagal ye 10 sal tafavot mashoudeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

I did it ... now i can texture !!!












Not perfect ... but good for start !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

Some recent news from the land of honey and hangings.

*Iran sentences Canadian filmmaker to eight years in jail*

*Iran Arrests 5 Social Media Users on Security Charges*
*http://gadgets.ndtv.com/social-netw...social-media-users-on-security-charges-701334*
*Iran: Hearing Is Held in Reporter’s Trial*

*Iranian Journalist Seeks Asylum, Says Threatened By Revolutionary Guard*

*Pro-Hassan Rouhani Iranian editor defects while covering nuclear talks in Lausanne*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

These women can beat our men's team by double digit scorelines lool. They're so good. That Nigerian attack is vicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

* 

'Shawshank Redemption' pales in comparison to N.Y. prison break
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xenon54 out

rahi2357 said:


> *
> 
> 'Shawshank Redemption' pales in comparison to N.Y. prison break
> *
> View attachment 228613
> 
> View attachment 228605
> 
> View attachment 228609
> 
> View attachment 228612
> 
> View attachment 228606
> 
> View attachment 228608
> 
> View attachment 228607


I have seen this, this murderer has a better handwriting than me, im feeling like your avatar right now. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Well, Einstein also had a bad handwriting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> *
> 
> 'Shawshank Redemption' pales in comparison to N.Y. prison break
> *
> View attachment 228613
> 
> View attachment 228605
> 
> View attachment 228609
> 
> View attachment 228612
> 
> View attachment 228606
> 
> View attachment 228608
> 
> View attachment 228607


Apparently b/c this is a very old prison, people are constantly going in and out for repairs. They think someone must have given them the power tools to do this b/c all the power tools inside the prison are accounted for. Another theory is that one of the female guards gave them the power tools. One of the prisoners is apparently a bit of a ladies man and they are questioning one of the female guards haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@scythian500 @Abii

Let's keep this thread out of fights.

On topike robot ham montaghel mikonam be on yeki topike high tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Doostan didid in martike avazi chi gofte raje be Iran?

He is delusional like me... Iran can make nothing but photo shopped Mullah made plastic mock ups....

Netanyahu: Iran Produces Advanced Weaponry and their work is impressive!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

Serpentine said:


>




what happened to the former Iranian president i am forgetting his name, he is second in this picture i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

[Bregs] said:


> what happened to the former Iranian president i am forgetting his name, he is second in this picture i guess



Ahmadinejad. Not doing much, wandering around and sometimes throwing out something to be on media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Serpentine said:


> Ahmadinejad. Not doing much, wandering around and sometimes throwing out something to be on media.



Oh yes Ahmadinejad, thanks for your reply

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Anyone who is in touch with God , I beg you please tell him that his air conditioner sucks over here in Tehran .... fix it or replace it .... thank you in advance , best regards.

The other thing, have you noticed that as we approaching the upcoming parliamentary election more news are being leaked by both sides? that's why I love elections ...

And what is this? in Tehran?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahnameh

@scythian500

Dadash, dastet dard nakoneh ke aksaro delete kardi. Man ino mikham begam, az in bebad, hervakht mikhai az militariyeh Iran "advertise" koni, faghadr aksayi bezar ke az tarahiye/design boomi/indigenous hast. In tor behtareh be nazareh man. Mamoon Dadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Something sensational is going to happen soon. Before jumping on the gun, tag me when it happens.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Something sensational is going to happen soon. Before jumping on the gun, tag me when it happens.



Like what? Where is it going to happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Like what? Where is it going to happen?


Turkey supports ISIS kind of thing...with visual proof kind of thing...but it's not true and i'm gonna prove it.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Turkey supports ISIS kind of thing...with visual proof kind of thing...but it's not true and i'm gonna prove it.



So, has something fresh happened? Any media trying to leak new images/videos?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> So, has something fresh happened? Any media trying to leak new images/videos?


You know somedays ago. one turkish newspaper leaked some info showing ammunition on trucks going to Syria...

Same news paper leaked some statements of drivers given to prosecutors...

Newspaper add it's comments to show the incident like Turkey supporting ISIS....but it doesn't make sense..in it's statement driver says. He drived some Arabs to Akçakale in Turkey under the MIT supervision....but across the Akçakale it's FSA's territory not remotely close to ISIS controlled areas.... Newspaper confused or deliberately mixed Nusra,FSA, ISIS.

They showed a photo....





Saying there is a camp in Reyhanlı/Turkey on it's walls "El Nusra" is written, while ISIS flag flies on top of the camp. They took some Arabs from there and unloaded them in Akçakale borderpass to pass into FSA controlled area....which makes non-sense....but ordinary Turkish readers don't know the difference between FSA,NUSRA,ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> You know somedays ago. one turkish newspaper leaked some info showing ammunition on trucks going to Syria...
> 
> Same news paper leaked some statements of drivers given to prosecutors...
> 
> Newspaper add it's comments to show the incident like Turkey supporting ISIS....but it doesn't make sense..in it's statement driver says. He drived some Arabs to Akçakale in Turkey under the MIT supervision....but across the Akçakale it's FSA's territory not remotely close to ISIS controlled areas.... Newspaper confused or deliberately mixed Nusra,FSA, ISIS.
> 
> They showed a photo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying there is a camp in Reyhanlı/Turkey on it's walls "El Nusra" is written, while ISIS flag flies on top of the camp. They took some Arabs from there and unloaded them in Akçakale borderpass to pass into FSA controlled area....which makes non-sense....but ordinary Turkish readers don't know the difference between FSA,NUSRA,ISIS.



It may not go to ISIS, but many of them go to groups like ISIS, like Nusra or Ahrar al-Sham. The reason for their victories in north is huge amount of weapons and fighters coming from Turkish border. In battle of Idlib, Jaish al-Fath (led by Nusra) was shooting TOWs ,like it was AK-47 bullets.

Also, we can't ignore the fact that absolute majority of foreigners have came to Syria from Turkish border. They easily fly to Istanbul and go to Syria like a piece of cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine
Man un cm ro inja kolli zaman bord neveshtam,
Iranian High Tech Industries | Page 5

Loftan be jaye delete kardan be in thread montaghelesh kon.

Iran's help to Iraq in its fight against Daesh terrorists | Page 17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> @Serpentine
> Man un cm ro inja kolli zaman bord neveshtam,
> Iranian High Tech Industries | Page 5
> 
> Loftan be jaye delete kardan be in thread montaghelesh kon.
> 
> Iran's help to Iraq in its fight against Daesh terrorists | Page 17



Bahs haie ferghei khalafe ghavanine forum hast, va poste shoma ham dar hamun zir majmue gharar migire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Bahs haie ferghei khalafe ghavanine forum hast, va poste shoma ham dar hamun zir majmue gharar migire.


Man az quran va terrorist budane takfiri ha goftam.
La aghal lotfan be inja montaghelesh kon.

====

Isis sex slaves: UN envoy claims jihadis sell girls for 'as little as a pack of cigarettes'

In ro loftan yeki tu me section thread bezane.


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> Man az quran va terrorist budane takfiri ha goftam.
> La aghal lotfan be inja montaghelesh kon.


na, shoma mostaghiman postet dar morede sunni ha bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

rahi2357 said:


> Va albate mohandesaye daneshgah azad o payame noor o moasesaate x o y ! Doostan e irooni javgir nashid. Keyfiat mohemtar az kamiate. Mohandesaye ma hanoz andaze tir ahano az jadvale safheye akhare taghvim entekhab mikonan! Ye ede madrak begire bi savaad! Mage dolatia saali chandta midan biron ? Farsi neveshtam ke jelo kharejia kam nayarid vali khoda vakili khodetonam midonid ba che keyfiati in tedad shodan!


Khob manam say kardam hamino begam!

Shookhi be kenar Rahi jan, chand nokte:

1- In ke hameye faregholtahsilaye daneshgahe azad va gheire ro to yek kafe bezarim kheili monsefane nist. Ma to doreye kharshenasiye arshaed va doctoraye Sharif daneshjoohayi dashtiem ke kharshenasi ro too Azad gerefte boodan va oonja rooye kheili az maha ro kam mikardan. Be aghideye man daneshgahe khoob lozooman faregholtahsile khoob beirron nemide. Daneshjooha hastan ke ye daneshgah ro khoob ya bad jelve midan.

2- Asemoon hame ja ye range. Oon 200,000 nafari ke to Amrica mohandes mishan ham lozooman hamashoon daraje yek nistan. Ma inja ham daneshgahayi darim ke kilooyi madrak midan. Age barat az eshtebehate mohandesiyi ke too in 4 saal inja didam tarif konam az khande ghash mikoni.

3- Adamaye mokh too hameye keshvara vojood daran. Farghe keshvarhaye be estelah tosee yafte ba baghiye ine ke be hamaye mardomesh in emkano mide ke tahsil konan va noboogheshoon ro be kar bendazan. 

4- Amare bala az in jahat moheme ke neshoon mide yek keshvare 80 millioni moadele yek keshvare 320 millioni mohandes tolid mikone. in be in maniye ke hameye oon mokhayi ke too Iran hastan agar bekhan mitoonan varede daneshgah beshan va bad az oon be khodeshoon marboote ke cheghadr mohandese khoobi az ab dar biyan. Agar faghat saali 5000 ta az oon 200000 mohandes to Iran khoob az ab dar biyan baraye Iran kafiye.

Banabarin iradi nadare ke javgir beshim!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Va albate mohandesaye daneshgah azad o payame noor o moasesaate x o y ! Doostan e irooni javgir nashid. Keyfiat mohemtar az kamiate. Mohandesaye ma hanoz andaze tir ahano az jadvale safheye akhare taghvim entekhab mikonan! Ye ede madrak begire bi savaad! Mage dolatia saali chandta midan biron ? Farsi neveshtam ke jelo kharejia kam nayarid vali khoda vakili khodetonam midonid ba che keyfiati in tedad shodan!


ouno ke hamamoon migim . mohandesi naboode az nazar elmi tou Iran . 

jaye door chera ?

@Serpentine @kollang @rmi5 va baghie .....

ina hame nemooneye vazeh een mozo hastesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> Bahs haie ferghei khalafe ghavanine forum hast, va poste shoma ham dar hamun zir majmue gharar migire.


@Serpentine hala ke post haye mesle in ro delete mikoni lotfan tamame post haye oona yaroo rokarl ke bar zedde asle islam va shia va quran va prophet minevise ro ham pak kon...mamnoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

scythian500 said:


> @Serpentine hala ke post haye mesle in ro delete mikoni lotfan tamame post haye oona yaroo rokarl ke bar zedde asle islam va shia va quran va prophet minevise ro ham pak kon...mamnoon



Lotfan address bede be post ha ta pak konam.

Btw, Rukarl hamun IR1907 hast agar nemidunstid.

Shahnameh ham The Last of Us bud ke ban shodan hamashun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> Lotfan address bede be post ha ta pak konam.
> 
> Btw, Rukarl hamun IR1907 hast agar nemidunstid.
> 
> Shahnameh ham The Last of Us bud ke ban shodan hamashun.



Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1609

Iran to Build the First Mega Nuclear Medicine Hospital in the Middle East

When Israel vetoed a plot to kill Khomeini in Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Hizbullah Warriors: (bache khoshgelash)... khoobe ina asir nemidan...vagarna..che jahade lavati ra bendazan in wahhabiha!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> Hizbullah Warriors: (bache khoshgelash)... khoobe ina asir nemidan...vagarna..che jahade lavati ra bendazan in wahhabiha!!


Mashaallah. 

So handsome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

This great man is simply timeless! Enjoy!

*9 Timeless Leadership Lessons from Cyrus the Great*

greatest book on business and leadership was written in the 4th century BC by a Greek about a Persian King. Yeah, that’s right.

Behold: Cyrus the Great, the man that historians call “the most amiable of conquerors,” and the first king to found “his empire on generosity” instead of violence and tyranny. Consider Cyrus the antithesis to Machiavelli’s ideal _Prince_. The author, himself the opposite of Machiavelli, was Xenophon, a student of Socrates.

The book is a veritable classic in the art of leadership, execution, and responsibility. Adapted from Larry Hendrick’s excellent translation, here are nine lessons in leadership from Xenophon’s Cyrus the Great:

*Be Self-Reliant*

“Never be slow in replenishing your supplies. You’ll always bee on better terms with your allies if you can secure your own provisions…Give them all they need and your troops will follow you to the end of the earth.”

*Be Generous*

“Success always calls for greater generosity–though most people, lost in the darkness of their own egos, treat it as an occasion for greater greed. Collecting boot [is] not an end itself, but only a means for building [an] empire. Riches would be of little use to us now–except as a means of winning new friends.”

*Be Brief*

“Brevity is the soul of command. Too much talking suggests desperation on the part of the leader. Speak shortly, decisively and to the point–and couch your desires in such natural logic that no one can raise objections. Then move on.”

*Be a Force for Good*

“Whenever you can, act as a liberator. Freedom, dignity, wealth–these three together constitute the greatest happiness of humanity. If you bequeath all three to your people, their love for you will never die.”

*Be in Control*

[After punishing some renegade commanders] “Here again, I would demonstrate the truth that, in my army, discipline always brings rewards.”

*Be Fun*

“When I became rich, I realized that no kindness between man and man comes more naturally than sharing food and drink, especially food and drink of the ambrosial excellence that I could now provide. Accordingly, I arranged that my table be spread everyday for many invitees, all of whom would dine on the same excellent food as myself. After my guests and I were finished, I would send out any extra food to my absent friends, in token of my esteem.”

*Be Loyal*

[When asked how he planned to dress for a celebration] “If I can only do well by my friends, I’ll look glorious enough in whatever clothes I wear.”

*Be an Example*

“In my experience, men who respond to good fortune with modesty and kindness are harder to find than those who face adversity with courage.”

*Be Courteous and Kind*

“There is a deep–and usually frustrated–desire in the heart of everyone to act with benevolence rather than selfishness, and one fine instance of generosity can inspire dozens more. Thus I established a stately court where all my friends showed respect to each other and cultivated courtesy until it bloomed into perfect harmony.”

There’s a reason Cyrus found students and admirers in his own time as well as the ages that followed. From Thomas Jefferson and Benjamin Franklin to Julius Caesar and Alexander (and yes, even Machiavelli) great men have read his inspiring example and put it to use in the pursuit of their own endeavors.

That isn’t bad company.

9 Timeless Leadership Lessons from Cyrus the Great - Forbes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@SOHEIL

Shoma asan be in helicoptere jadid omidi dari? entezare che chizio baiad dashte bashim? man ke chesham ab nemikhore rastesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

هیئت کارشناسان سازمان ملل در گزارشی پرتاب ماهواره از سوی ایران به فضا را نشان‌دهنده دست‌یابی ایران به فناوری موشک‌‌های بالیستیک دانسته است.





Serpentine said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Shoma asan be in helicoptere jadid omidi dari?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Doostan in article kheili jalebe...bebinid!!

Washington Post: Why Saudi Arabia can’t get a nuclear weapon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

( No private cars in DPRK )

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

سحر ندارد این شب تار ....... مرا به خاطرت نگهدار






http://s2.iran-seda.org/Music/Old/1/Chaartaar - Baran Toee [320]/02 Maraa Be Khaaterat Negah Daar.mp3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

حالا فهمیدید چرا روسیه رو بردیم !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

دوستان وی پی ان خوب سراغ ندارید؟


----------



## scythian500

SOHEIL said:


> حالا فهمیدید چرا روسیه رو بردیم !؟
> 
> View attachment 229920
> View attachment 229919








hehe!!


----------



## mohsen

حال و روز بعضیها:

چرا خفه خوان گرفته اند؟ طیفی که حاضر است سگ بشود برای کشتن سگ ها. طیفی که هر دری می زند که بگوید منورالفکر است چرا این روزها در برابر قتل عام کودکان یمن خفه خوان گرفته است؟ کاش آنقدر که در داغ از دست دادن نلسون ماندلا و استیو جابز مرثیه سرودند یک صدمش برای این کودکان مظلوم یمنی مرثیه سرایی می کردند. سکولارهایی که حاضر هستند با کدخدا ببندند برایشان افت دارد که برای پابرهنه های یمنی داد بزنند. آن قدر در کافکا و صادق هدایت و دود و بوی قهوه و الکل از کافه تا پارتی غرق شده اند که مسخ شده و برای سگ های ولگرد تجمع راه می اندازند ولی برای مردم یمن حتی آه هم نمی کشند. کاش بر اساس همان رگ آریایی که ادعا دارند از کوروش یاد می گرفتند که حامی مظلوم باشند نه اینکه با گرفتن اقامت چند هفته ای در امارات پوست بدنشان را در چند صد کیلومتری اطفال یمنی برنزه تر کنند.
اصلا چه حرفی است؟! این طیف لیاقت حمایت از مظلومان را ندارد همان بهتر که پلاکارد من هم سگ هستم روی دست بگیرند
-------
چرا خفه خوان گرفته اند؟ آیت الله ای که تمام هم و غمش گرفتن هفته برائت و فحش دادن به بزرگان اهل سنت و داخل کردن انواع بدعت ها به اسم عزاداری در ماه محرم چرا ساکت شده است؟ چرا خفه خوان گرفته است؟ وقتش رسیده دیگر به قول آقا روح الله (ره) عمامه های این ها را از سرشان برداریم. زیر عمامه چه قایم کرده اید که تا شعار مرگ بر یهود و آمریکا و اسرائیل می آید ساکت می شوید. گیرم که اهالی غزه سنی شافعی بودند و آن زمان احمقانه اعتقاد داشتید هر طرف بکشد به نفع شیعه است، اما الان غیرتتان کجا رفته یا اشباح الرجال که کودک شیعه را با بمب و موشک تکه تکه می کنند و خفه خوان گرفته اید؟

عکس18+/خفقان گرفته های 2015 | پایگاه اطلاع رسانی رجا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*Racketeering Influenced and Corrupt Organization (RICO); Interstate Transportation in Aid of Racketeering; Conspiracy to Murder Persons in a Foreign Country*
*RAMADAN ABDULLAH MOHAMMAD SHALLAH*




*Multimedia:* Images
*Aliases:*
Ramadan Shallah, Rashad, Mohamad El-Fatih, Mahmoud, Radwan, Al-Shaer, Abu Abdullah, Ramadan Abdullah
*DESCRIPTION*
*Date(s) of Birth Used:

January 1, 1958
Place of Birth:
Sajaya, Gaza Strip
Height:
6'1"
Weight:
225 pounds
Build:
Medium 
Hair:
Black
Eyes:
Brown
Complexion:
Light
Sex:
Male
Citizenship:
Palestinian
Languages:
Arabic;
English*
*Scars and Marks:نشان*
None known
*Remarks:*
Shallah earned a PhD in Banking and Economics from a university in England. In the past, he has worked as a university professor in several countries and has ties to Tampa, Florida; the Gaza Strip; Egypt; and London, England. He frequently wears eyeglasses, a moustache, and beard.

*CAUTION*
Ramadan Abdullah Mohammad Shallah is wanted for conspiracy to conduct the affairs of the designated international terrorist organization known as the "Palestinian Islamic Jihad" (PIJ) through a pattern of racketeering activities such as bombings, murders, extortions, and money laundering. Shallah was one of the original founding members of the PIJ and is presently the Secretary-General and leader of the organization, which has its headquarters located in Damascus, Syria. He was listed as a "Specially Designated Terrorist" under United States law on November 27, 1995. Shallah was indicted in a 53 count indictment in the United States District Court, Middle District of Florida, Tampa, Florida.
*REWARD*
*The Rewards For Justice Program, United States Department of State, is offering a reward of up to $5 million(15 BILLION RIALS) for information leading directly to the apprehension or conviction of Ramadan Abdullah Mohammad Shallah.
*
*SHOULD BE CONSIDERED ARMED AND DANGEROUS*

*If you have any information concerning this person, please contact your local FBI office or call 110*
*\ /
 \ /
\ /
\/*​------------------------------------------------------------------------

























بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
Dear FBI 

I found him , he is in iran
This is my Account number
4566-7895-1354-4684
Give me the $ 5 million

Thanks



---------------------------------------------------
*
دوستان همگی دلتون (و هرجای دیگرتون ) بسوزه 
من العان دارم میرم یه پورشه و لامبورگینی بخرم
مسیرم بهتون خورد شاید دادم چرخشو برام تمیز کنید
بای*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

@barobach... in che systemi hast? Neshane gozari laser hast ya Sadid?

Pahbad haye Hizbullah Iraq hastesh zeman ke ISIS shekar mikonan

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/3/26/1084948_929.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

*Russia says 'very worrying' slowdown in Iran nuclear talks*
Russia says 'very worrying' slowdown in Iran nuclear talks - Yahoo News

"The rate of progress... is progressively slowing down," Ryabkov was quoted as saying by RIA Novosti as he arrived for the latest round of talks in Vienna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

این خانم های گرامی اینجا جمع شده اند تا به حضور زنان در ورزشگاه ها اعتراض کنند ......  ​





​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *Racketeering Influenced and Corrupt Organization (RICO); Interstate Transportation in Aid of Racketeering; Conspiracy to Murder Persons in a Foreign Country*
> *RAMADAN ABDULLAH MOHAMMAD SHALLAH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multimedia:* Images
> *Aliases:*
> Ramadan Shallah, Rashad, Mohamad El-Fatih, Mahmoud, Radwan, Al-Shaer, Abu Abdullah, Ramadan Abdullah
> *DESCRIPTION*
> *Date(s) of Birth Used:
> 
> January 1, 1958
> Place of Birth:
> Sajaya, Gaza Strip
> Height:
> 6'1"
> Weight:
> 225 pounds
> Build:
> Medium
> Hair:
> Black
> Eyes:
> Brown
> Complexion:
> Light
> Sex:
> Male
> Citizenship:
> Palestinian
> Languages:
> Arabic;
> English*
> *Scars and Marks:نشان*
> None known
> *Remarks:*
> Shallah earned a PhD in Banking and Economics from a university in England. In the past, he has worked as a university professor in several countries and has ties to Tampa, Florida; the Gaza Strip; Egypt; and London, England. He frequently wears eyeglasses, a moustache, and beard.
> 
> *CAUTION*
> Ramadan Abdullah Mohammad Shallah is wanted for conspiracy to conduct the affairs of the designated international terrorist organization known as the "Palestinian Islamic Jihad" (PIJ) through a pattern of racketeering activities such as bombings, murders, extortions, and money laundering. Shallah was one of the original founding members of the PIJ and is presently the Secretary-General and leader of the organization, which has its headquarters located in Damascus, Syria. He was listed as a "Specially Designated Terrorist" under United States law on November 27, 1995. Shallah was indicted in a 53 count indictment in the United States District Court, Middle District of Florida, Tampa, Florida.
> *REWARD*
> *The Rewards For Justice Program, United States Department of State, is offering a reward of up to $5 million(15 BILLION RIALS) for information leading directly to the apprehension or conviction of Ramadan Abdullah Mohammad Shallah.
> *
> *SHOULD BE CONSIDERED ARMED AND DANGEROUS*
> 
> *If you have any information concerning this person, please contact your local FBI office or call 110*
> *\ /
> \ /
> \ /
> \/*​------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
> Dear FBI
> 
> I found him , he is in iran
> This is my Account number
> 4566-7895-1354-4684
> Give me the $ 5 million
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> *
> دوستان همگی دلتون (و هرجای دیگرتون ) بسوزه
> من العان دارم میرم یه پورشه و لامبورگینی بخرم
> مسیرم بهتون خورد شاید دادم چرخشو برام تمیز کنید
> بای*


Honestly those cars are only good for dirty masses if you want to distinguish yourself as on from glorious master races you must not accept anything less than bat-mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

doostani ke turki baladan chekideye in maghale chie?

Akçakale sınır kapısı DAİŞ'e teslim! - Gerçekler Karanlıkta kalmayacak - Özgür Gündem


----------



## Arminkh

Some clues to know the real friends and real enemies. I'm particularity disgusted by the results from Palestine and Lebanon. India is neutral which confirms what I see in this thread and Pakistan is most favorable. You can also see why we usually have hot debates with our Turkish Brothers! @The Last of us you see we may not have any issues with them but they certainly don't feel the same.

Countries like Russia, Pakistan, India, Indonesia are the ones that should have our most attention in order to improve the relations. Investing time on the rest of the local countries are a waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Arminkh said:


> Some clues to know the real friends and real enemies. I'm particularity disgusted by the results from Palestine and Lebanon. India is neutral which confirms what I see in this thread and Pakistan is most favorable. You can also see why we usually have hot debates with our Turkish Brothers! @The Last of us you see we may not have any issues with them but they certainly don't feel the same.
> 
> Countries like Russia, Pakistan, India, Indonesia are the ones that should have our most attention in order to improve the relations. Investing time on the rest of the local countries are a waste of time.










-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why don't you guys make defence videos ?


----------



## Serpentine

Arminkh said:


> Some clues to know the real friends and real enemies. I'm particularity disgusted by the results from Palestine and Lebanon. India is neutral which confirms what I see in this thread and Pakistan is most favorable. You can also see why we usually have hot debates with our Turkish Brothers! @The Last of us you see we may not have any issues with them but they certainly don't feel the same.



Israel truly disappointed me, I thought we are the most loved country in Israel. @500

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

Serpentine said:


> Israel truly disappointed me, I thought we are the most loved country in Israel. @500


LOL! I wonder what issue Jordan has with Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Arminkh said:


> Some clues to know the real friends and real enemies. I'm particularity disgusted by the results from Palestine and Lebanon. India is neutral which confirms what I see in this thread and Pakistan is most favorable. You can also see why we usually have hot debates with our Turkish Brothers! @The Last of us you see we may not have any issues with them but they certainly don't feel the same.
> 
> Countries like Russia, Pakistan, India, Indonesia are the ones that should have our most attention in order to improve the relations. Investing time on the rest of the local countries are a waste of time.




Even if this is an accurate representative of how they feel towards us, then so what? There are people who like us and some how dislikes us (some for no reason at all), this is true even at personal level. We should at least not try to stereotype them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

@haman10 Doctor cheghadr az in list ro shoma ghabool dari?

از دستاوردهای پزشکی ایران چه می دانید؟ | فرهنگ نیوز

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

The Last of us said:


> Even if this is an accurate representative of how they feel towards us, then so what? There are people who like us and some how dislikes us (some for no reason at all), this is true even at personal level. We should at least not try to stereotype them all.


Just wanted to address your comment in another where you said there is no issues between Iranian and Turks. I agree that we should not put all of them in the same tray and I also agree that we Iranian generally don't have the same negativity towards them but 64% is a significant majority (they rank 3rd after Israel and Jordan in the list) and in a real democracy that Turkey claims to have, that 64% will drive their policy towards us (which we can already see the results in their case in Syria and Iraq). And I'm afraid most of the Turkish nationals in this forum are from that 64%.

So just saying there is a good reason they act like that. It is not because of misunderstanding on our part or etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

rahi2357 said:


> Well I think it has not much to do with " hating Iranians " .Imagine someone asks about DPRK .. Most of us answer "unfavorable " , still we don't hate Korean people. Sure it's not a favorable place where you can't watch wally ball with your daughter in a stadium ... and so many other things ... you know.


I think it means more than that. If you look at the list, the top countries also have the worst foreign policy towards us: Israel, US, Canada, European countries,... Turkey has not been that open, as it needs our energy and it is making money thanks to the embargoes. But we all know they are supporting ISIS both in Syria and Iraq and the only reason is to undermine Iran's foot step in the region.

On the other hand look that the opposite, Russia, India, Pakistan, Indonesia. We don't have any serious issue with any of them in real world affairs either. 

We all have a very unfavorable view on Saudi Arabia and that clearly shows in Iran's foreign policy even now that we have a religious government. 

Unfavorable view of public will eventually introduce itself into that country's policies.



rahi2357 said:


> savaad ro daarid ? tajamoeshoon ro enzejar amiz khoondan . albate raast goftan



Khoob hamine dige. Dorost neveshtan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rahi2357 said:


> savaad ro daarid ?


etefaghan ina dorost goftan mohandes!! shoma eshtebah mikoni...

Enzejar Angiz = something that provoke your disgust or hate
Enzejar Amiz= something full of disgust against something (Amikhte be Enzejar)

Badesham in joor moshkelate dakheli chon rabti be khareji ha nadare va bayad beine khodemoon hal she lotf kon be finglish benvis..agar momkene albateh... midoonam adame ba farhangi hasti va aghel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

scythian500 said:


> etefaghan ina dorost goftan mohandes!! shoma eshtebah mikoni...
> 
> Enzejar Angiz = something that provoke your disgust or hate
> Enzejar Amiz= something full of disgust against something (Amikhte be Enzejar)
> 
> Badesham in joor moshkelate dakheli chon rabti be khareji ha nadare va bayad beine khodemoon hal she lotf kon be finglish benvis..agar momkene albateh... midoonam adame ba farhangi hasti va aghel



chashm . be ehterame shoma paak kardam 







khob hamin dige . something full of disgust ..
بهار نیوز - اقرار افراطيون به انزجارآميز بودن تجمعشان!
یک تجمع "انزجار آمیز" توسط دلواپسان! + تصاویر
یک تجمع "انزجار آمیز" توسط دلواپسان! + تصاویر

عصرایران : جمعی در اعتراض به آنچه حضور بانوان در ورزشگاه ها عنوان شده امروز مقابل وزارت ورزش و جوانان تجمع کردند.

تجمع کنندگان، در پلاکارد زیر تجمع خود را "انزجار آمیز" خوانده اند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Arminkh said:


> I think it means more than that. If you look at the list, the top countries also have the worst foreign policy towards us: Israel, US, Canada, European countries,... Turkey has not been that open, as it needs our energy and it is making money thanks to the embargoes. But we all know they are supporting ISIS both in Syria and Iraq and the only reason is to undermine Iran's foot step in the region.
> 
> On the other hand look that the opposite, Russia, India, Pakistan, Indonesia. We don't have any serious issue with any of them in real world affairs either.
> 
> We all have a very unfavorable view on Saudi Arabia and that clearly shows in Iran's foreign policy even now that we have a religious government.
> 
> Unfavorable view of public will eventually introduce itself into that country's policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Khoob hamine dige. Dorost neveshtan!



For Turkey... Per your chart, they hate every decent nation on this earth... they both hate EU and US and ISRAEL and IRAN!!! This shows their hateful nature which originates in their low-self confidence of course.... I pray for a cure in this sacred month of Ramadan for us and them (but mostly for them, as mine won't be answered if I don't do it for those who needed the most and first!!)

and this is another interesting pole of Iran's influence:






and USA's influence:






and a pole for Mahmoodi:






and view of Lebanese toward Iran:






and toward Iranian Atomic thing:






a good one:






even interestier one:







*and YET most of these countries' dictatorship leaders are US Allies (slaves!):
*





How Iranians think:
Iranians Oppose Producing Nuclear Weapons, Saying It Is Contrary to Islam - World Public Opinion



rahi2357 said:


> chashm . be ehterame shoma paak kardam
> 
> View attachment 230757
> 
> 
> khob hamin dige . something full of disgust ..
> بهار نیوز - اقرار افراطيون به انزجارآميز بودن تجمعشان!
> یک تجمع "انزجار آمیز" توسط دلواپسان! + تصاویر
> یک تجمع "انزجار آمیز" توسط دلواپسان! + تصاویر
> 
> عصرایران : جمعی در اعتراض به آنچه حضور بانوان در ورزشگاه ها عنوان شده امروز مقابل وزارت ورزش و جوانان تجمع کردند.
> 
> تجمع کنندگان، در پلاکارد زیر تجمع خود را "انزجار آمیز" خوانده اند.


merci az shoma...

vali hanooz ham migam oonha dorost neveshtan tebghe grammer zabane farsi... Enzegar amiz yani tajamoee ke por az enzejar nesbat be ye chizi hast.... ooni ke doostan dar web masalan sooti gereftan Enzejar Angize agar albateh mineveshtan....

vali behar hal ghabool daram ke harkateshoon kamelan monzajer konande va enzejar angize...

ye mosht kholo chel hastan ina ke khode hizbullahi ha ham inaro az bas kholan ghabool nadaran va too khodeshoon rah nemidan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

«تلگرام» چگونه جیب اطلاعاتی ایرانیان را خالی می‌کند؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## xenon54 out

^^^^^^^Ohh Turks are evil lets be racist to show how civilized we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

scythian500 said:


> How Iranians think:
> Iranians Oppose Producing Nuclear Weapons, Saying It Is Contrary to Islam - World Public Opinion



So according to these Iranians, Pakistan is a less Islamic country since they have nuclear weapons?
I hope not all Iranians are this stupid. Having nuclear weapons is one thing, but using them is another matter all together.
Yes, using them is not morally just as they will kill countless innocent civilians if used on/near populated areas.
But consider this question.If the US nukes Iran, what on earth can Iran do about it? You think Russia or China will step in? If the US decides to nuke Iran, Iran can do jack about it. I am not saying it is likely the US will use nukes, but if they did. suppose during a war in the Persian gulf where Iran sinks their carries/ships and many of their soldiers die, then they may resort to nuking. Again, I am not saying it is highly possible but it is still a possibility, not very high but not very low either.

Having nuclear weapons is a very potent deterrence. There is a reason nations like Russia and China base their deterrence around it. It is not because they are mad/crazy, but because they know ultimately, having nukes provide the ultimate deterrence against an attack, especially a nuclear one.

Either Iran is so blinded by their religious ideologies that they are borderline moronic, or they're simply scared to develop the bomb or they're lying and plan on making one in the future (This is the one I hope for). A nuclear bomb is just another weapon, just more deadly, talking about moral etc with regards to weapons should apply with regards on how you use them and not just about having them. When it comes to nukes, it's just having them that is important and has the potent effect.

I am not saying Iran should just go ahead and make the bomb tomorrow, as that will turn world opinion against Iran. But first develop the "resistance" economy, make it much more resistant to sanctions and then make one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

سوپرمن های حزب‌الله، صهیونیست‌ها را مات کردند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## rahi2357

The Last of us said:


> So according to these Iranians, Pakistan is a less Islamic country since they have nuclear weapons?
> I hope not all Iranians are this stupid. Having nuclear weapons is one thing, but using them is another matter all together.
> Yes, using them is not morally just as they will kill countless innocent civilians if used on/near populated areas.
> But consider this question.If the US nukes Iran, what on earth can Iran do about it? You think Russia or China will step in? If the US decides to nuke Iran, Iran can do jack about it. I am not saying it is likely the US will use nukes, but if they did. suppose during a war in the Persian gulf where Iran sinks their carries/ships and many of their soldiers die, then they may resort to nuking. Again, I am not saying it is highly possible but it is still a possibility, not very high but not very low either.
> 
> Having nuclear weapons is a very potent deterrence. There is a reason nations like Russia and China base their deterrence around it. It is not because they are mad/crazy, but because they know ultimately, having nukes provide the ultimate deterrence against an attack, especially a nuclear one.
> 
> Either Iran is so blinded by their religious ideologies that they are borderline moronic, or they're simply scared to develop the bomb or they're lying and plan on making one in the future (This is the one I hope for). A nuclear bomb is just another weapon, just more deadly, talking about moral etc with regards to weapons should apply with regards on how you use them and not just about having them. When it comes to nukes, it's just having them that is important and has the potent effect.
> 
> I am not saying Iran should just go ahead and make the bomb tomorrow, as that will turn world opinion against Iran. But first develop the "resistance" economy, make it much more resistant to sanctions and then make one


Agreed but one does not simply develop a nuclear bomb in 21 century . Specially when you signed NPT . High security/economic prices .The best choice is exactly what we are doing right now .

1- Make world powers accept Iran's enrichment right so we can guarantee that our facilities will be intact and untouchable from any hit ( even a hit from nutjobyahoo )

2- Get rid of sanctions

3 - Develop new generation of centrifuges ( Which we are permitted according to the framework )

4 - And finally , after a decade , Install 35000 Ir-8 machines ( 1 IR-8 = 24 IR-1 machines ) and it means just 48 hours to get a warhead .
*
Meanwhile* (this is my suggestion lol ) Iran should develop a nuclear submarine/ship because nuclear submarines use weapons grade uranium as fuel (enriched up to 70% , 80% and even 90% ) So we can stay as a NPT signatory , and at the same time we will be permitted to store weapons grade uranium . 

That's exactly why Brazil is making one  Check it out :

برزیل زیردریایی اتمی می‌سازد - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

What is Brazil Up to with its Nuclear Policy? by Travis Stalcup | Georgetown Journal of International Affairs

".......... the propulsion reactors in Brazil’s submarines would require a higher degree of uranium enrichment than those for commercial power, possibly* above 90 percent*. Brazilian Ambassador to the United States Roberto Abdenu remarked that “submarines are not subject to the [IAEA] safeguards regime.” This interpretation provides Brazil the capability* to enrich weapons-grade uranium and develop a full fuel cycle outside of international scrutiny and without violating its agreements, such as the Treaty of Tlatelolco ..... "*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

rahi2357 said:


> Agreed but one does not simply develop a nuclear bomb in 21 century . Specially when you signed NPT . High security/economic prices .The best choice is exactly what we are doing right now .
> 
> 1- Make world powers accept Iran's enrichment right so we can guarantee that our facilities will be intact and untouchable from any hit ( even a hit from nutjobyahoo )
> 
> 2- Get rid of sanctions
> 
> 3 - Develop new generation of centrifuges ( Which we are permitted according to the framework )
> 
> 4 - And finally , after a decade , Install 35000 Ir-8 machines ( 1 IR-8 = 24 IR-1 machines ) and it means just 48 hours to get a warhead .
> *
> Meanwhile* (this is my suggestion lol ) Iran should develop a nuclear submarine/ship because nuclear submarines use weapons grade uranium as fuel (enriched up to 70% , 80% and even 90% ) So we can stay as a NPT signatory , and at the same time we will be permitted to store weapons grade uranium .
> 
> That's exactly why Brazil is making one  Check it out :
> 
> برزیل زیردریایی اتمی می‌سازد - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK
> 
> What is Brazil Up to with its Nuclear Policy? by Travis Stalcup | Georgetown Journal of International Affairs
> 
> ".......... the propulsion reactors in Brazil’s submarines would require a higher degree of uranium enrichment than those for commercial power, possibly* above 90 percent*. Brazilian Ambassador to the United States Roberto Abdenu remarked that “submarines are not subject to the [IAEA] safeguards regime.” This interpretation provides Brazil the capability* to enrich weapons-grade uranium and develop a full fuel cycle outside of international scrutiny and without violating its agreements, such as the Treaty of Tlatelolco ..... "*




Rahii Jaan this a long post so read it when you are free and are bothered to read 

I agree with what you said 100%. The only thing that is bothering me is this talk from some people in Iran that they will never develop nukes. They say Nukes are against Islam and pass fatwas against them etc? I am not sure how true this whole fatwa story was but I hope it is all just talk to reduce tensions. In reality, there is nothing, not even religion that prevent Iran from developing nukes...using them is another story, but no Iran will ever condone using them, however, our enemies are not sane people, they will use nukes if they can get away with it as they have done in the past. Suppose the American completely destroyed Japan using nukes...today they would be acting like nothing happened and claiming "it was done to stop ww2".

Iran is not some banana state. Iran was the first super power on earth and should develop all weapons for our security.

As you said, what we need to do now is develop the economy. Iran needs to follow the "resistant economy" pathway by pushing to become a true industrial power relying on fully indigenous capabilities. Once we produce everything important we need internally, sanctions would mean jack. sanctions only work when we really need the outside world..i.e needing them to buy our oil, needing them for medical supplies etc.

There is alot of work to be done but I think we should not sell even one drop of crude oil. Instead we need to develop our petrochemical industry to sell products made from crude, that way, the prices will not be so politically manipulated by the likes of OPEC...that way these petrochemical product will help our own industry and earn us alot more cash than selling simply crude oil. Fortunately, it seem Iran is making good moves in this regard.

We are also facing a large desertification problem. Matter of fact, I think this desertification is the biggest problem we face. Thus, Iran needs to spend lots of funding, I am talking 10s of billion in desalination projects to bring freshwater into Iran from Persian gulf and create artificial lakes, etc, then we can use these water for farming and crop growing. We can then become exporter of food! This is extremely important and a very ambitious move...but sadly I don't see the Iranian officials moving in such direction...it's like they're oblivious to this desertification!

Finally, I think IR-8 is good but we need more advance. They stated it has a SWU output of 24, but this in theory, it would in all possibility be quite less. I heard sources say it will be around swu of 16. In any case, what I am looking forward to is ones around swu of 50 and 100. If Iran needs wants to have 20 nuke reactor and wants to have capability to enrich fuel for all of them , then we need 190,000 swu x 20 = 3.8 million swu. Assuming IR-8 had a swu of 20, thus we would need 190,000 of them. That's why we need next gen centrifuges...so we need to make less centrifuges, meaning we need smaller facilities, meaning we can have them deeper under ground!

By the way, why is Iran's centrifuge manufacturing low? from 2003 to 2010 we went from 190 to 19,000 centrifuges. this to me seems very slow! is it politically motivated? we should be able to make many more than that, I am talking 100,000 in a year...this is how much the likes of Russia can make a year if I am not mistaken. We need proper industrial scale nuclear program. I am not saying Iran should make that many a year, but we should have the capability. By the way, 190,000 IR-8 means Iran could develop an entire arsenal of nukes in a snap of fingers 

By the way, bro, will Iran be able to develop more advance centrifuges after Ir-8 if there is a deal? From what I understood, it seemed zarif was hinting at only being able to develop the Ir-8 and nothing after that!

I think this deal is BS and will not really offer much to Iran.

Even if the sanctions are lifted and we can export more oil, that will just decrease oil prices lower! and thus counter us selling more oil! The other Opec members will not reduce their output of oil any time soon! Best way forward is the resistance economy! Iran needs to find ways to trade with other nations using non dollar currencies and find alternatives to swift. Lifting of sanctions will not have the effect of what most people seem to think! Matter of fact, I can see alot more negatives than positives with lifting of sanctions! such as opening Iran up so leaches come in and suck on Iran.

Unfortunately, for Iran there are still incompetent people in charge of alot of sectors. This needs to change. If the management system changes, the effect of sanction can be neutralised over time.

A few years ago, in a nuclear deal, our enemies would not have allowed any enrichment,whereas today they are allowing this right...this is not because they have become nicer, it's because our programs has expanded so they can't ask for those excessive demand. What we should do, if there is no deal, is expand our program much more, so in the next negotiations (if there is any), our enemies will not be able to ask for the demand they are asking for today!

If there is no deal then:

1- enrichment should be made to 60% (using nuclear submarine as an excuse)
2- make more plutonium reactor like arak, there are many uses for plutonium such as batteries for space rovers etc.
3- make much more advance centrifuges with swu of 50 and 100 etc..
4- make reprocessing facilities for separating plutonium from our spent fuel, this one is risky because for this, we need our own uranium ores as no-one will sell us uranium if we will reprocess it. Thus this one, is quite risky and politically unlikely.
5- Make more fordo like facilities but even deeper so the enemies cannot even talk about bunker busters (like they are now with that new bunker buster). But this required much more advance centrifuges, as the more swu our centrifuges can deliver the less of them we need, thus smaller facilities and hence easier to make such facilities deeper and deeper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

The Last of us said:


> Rahii Jaan,
> 
> I agree with what you said 100%. The only thing that is bothering me is this talk from some people in Iran that they will never develop nukes. They say Nukes are against Islam and pass fatwas against them etc? I am not sure how true this whole fatwa story was but I hope it is all just talk to reduce tensions. In reality, there is nothing, not even religion that prevent Iran from developing nukes...using them is another story, but no Iran will ever condone using them, however, our enemies are not sane people, they will use nukes if they can get away with it as they have done in the past. Suppose the American completely destroyed Japan using nukes...today they would be acting like nothing happened and claiming "it was done to stop ww2".
> 
> Iran is not some banana state. Iran was the first super power on earth and should develop all weapons for our security.


You are right . But who cares what they think ? The tops want that capability . The point is that Iran is going nuclear through the safest way , not the shortest way .



The Last of us said:


> Finally, I think IR-8 is good but we need more advance. They stated it has a SWU output of 24, but this in theory, it would in all possibility be quite less. I heard sources say it will be around swu of 16. In any case, what I am looking forward to is ones around swu of 50 and 100. If Iran needs wants to have 20 nuke reactor and wants to have capability to enrich fuel for all of them , then we need 190,000 swu x 20 = 3.8 million swu. Assuming IR-8 had a swu of 20, thus we would need 190,000 of them. That's why we need next gen centrifuges...so we need to make less centrifuges, meaning we need smaller facilities, meaning we can have them deeper under ground!
> 
> By the way, why is Iran's centrifuge manufacturing low? from 2003 to 2010 we went from 190 to 19,000 centrifuges. this to me seems very slow! is it politically motivated? we should be able to make many more than that, I am talking 100,000 in a year...this is how much the likes of Russia can make a year if I am not mistaken. We need proper industrial scale nuclear program. I am not saying Iran should make that many a year, but we should have the capability. By the way, 190,000 IR-8 means Iran could develop an entire arsenal of nukes in a snap of fingers


I heard china recently developed centrifuges with swu of 100 . still the most sophisticated centrifuges in france have a swu of 25 . But i still think IR-8 is more than enough . what we need is a nuclear bunker facility . fordow was a joke (90 meters ) . a facility built under 1000 - 2000 meters is needed .Something like SNOLAB , Cheyenne , China's underground great wall, etc.. :

SNOLAB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Cheyenne Mountain Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
And i don't think US wastes 500 nuclear warheads to destroy it. lol



The Last of us said:


> *Sorry for the long post *


No tarof plz . It is a pleasure talking to you bro . 



Edit : 2 major differences between plutonium weapons and uranium weapons :

1 - Uranium weapons don't need test . Even terrorists can make a gun-type bomb if they get access to 30 kg of 90% enriched uranium . But Plutonium weapons can't use the simple gun-type method to detonate . 

2- Miniaturizing plutonium weapons is much easier than uranium weapons . One of the reasons is that only 6 kg of Plutonium is needed to be used in a warhead .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

rahi2357 said:


> You are right . But who cares what they think ? The tops want that capability . The point is that Iran is going nuclear through the safest way , not the shortest way .
> 
> 
> I heard china recently developed centrifuges with swu of 100 . still the most sophisticated centrifuges in france have a swu of 25 . But i still think IR-8 is more than enough . what we need is a nuclear bunker facility . fordow was a joke (90 meters ) . a facility built under 1000 - 2000 meters is needed .Something like SNOLAB , Cheyenne , China's underground great wall, etc.. :
> 
> SNOLAB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Cheyenne Mountain Complex - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> And i don't think US wastes 500 nuclear warheads to destroy it. lol
> 
> 
> No tarof plz . It is a pleasure talking to you bro .



90 meter? that is quite bad. I was expecting it to be much deeper. Yes, we need ones at least 1000m deep as you mentioned. Imagine having multiple such facilities fortified with our worlds strongest concrete. why was fordo only 90 meters deep? did they build it in a hurry?

Interesting, so even France uses IR-8 like centrifuges. I suppose IR-8 is good. 24 swu is no joke. Just 190,000 will provide enough enrichment capability for 20 nuclear reactors.
Even if there is a deal, they should still build underground 1000m deep facilities, ready for transfer centrifuge to them when need be. They should also build facilities for centrifuge mass production when we need them. We seriously need to be able to mass produce much more centrifuges. I wish I knew what our true yearly mass production capability is.

I think this article may be of interest to you. It is 4 days old.

Iran's Nuclear Timetable | Iran Watch

It gives number to how much centrifuges Iran needs for busher etc.

Here is a good part:


Approximate amount of low-enriched uranium needed annually to fuel Iran’s sole civilian power reactor at Bushehr:
21 metric tons [j]

Percent of this uranium Russia will supply under a ten-year fuel contract:
100 [k]

Number of years it would take the roughly 9,000 operating IR-1 centrifuges at Natanz to produce one year's worth of fuel for Bushehr:
10.7 [l]

Approximate number of separative work units (amount of enrichment work)[m] Iran would need to generate in order to produce one year's worth of fuel for Bushehr:
100,000 [n]

Number of IR-1 centrifuges Iran would need to operate in order to produce this level of work annually:
128,000 [o]

Approximate number of first generation implosion bombs Iran could fuel if able to enrich the uranium needed to supply Bushehr annually:
25 [p]
So it seem Iran needs 100,000 swu and not 190,000 swu for bushehr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

The Last of us said:


> 90 meter? that is quite bad. I was expecting it to be much deeper. Yes, we need ones at least 1000m deep as you mentioned. Imagine having multiple such facilities fortified with our worlds strongest concrete. why was fordo only 90 meters deep? did they build it in a hurry?
> 
> Interesting, so even France uses IR-8 like centrifuges. I suppose IR-8 is good. 24 swu is no joke. Just 190,000 will provide enough enrichment capability for 20 nuclear reactors.
> Even if there is a deal, they should still build underground 1000m deep facilities, ready for transfer centrifuge to them when need be. They should also build facilities for centrifuge mass production when we need them. We seriously need to be able to mass produce much more centrifuges. I wish I knew what our true yearly mass production capability is.


Indeed 90 meters is not suitable . But remember there was no non-nuclear bunker buster capable of destroying fordow when it opened .Even now that US claims that they tested a bunker buster which can hit fordow they mention that it can be successful when dropped one on top of the other. I read somewhere that fordow used to be MRBM storage base . But as you said we need an untouchable facility and yes digging a tunnel is not against a nuclear deal lol


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gauss

Iranian brothers please help me with the literal translation of this couplet. I feel this is the very best شعر of Iqbal even though i dont really understand it. I am under the impression that it means something like 'you are the candle whose very flame burns all the worry of future'.




Please provide me the meanings of words i dont know:
نخل ?
شمع candle
استی ?
و and
در ?
شعله flame
دود ?
ریشه ? (thread in urdu)
تو you
عاقبت ?
سوز ?
بود ?
سایه shadow
اندیشه worry?
ثو you


----------



## Serpentine

Gauss said:


> Iranian brothers please help me with the literal translation of this couplet. I feel this is the very best شعر of Iqbal even though i dont really understand it. I am under the impression that it means something like 'you are the candle whose very flame burns all the worry of future'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide me the meanings of words i dont know:
> نخل ?
> شمع candle
> استی ?
> و and
> در ?
> شعله flame
> دود ?
> ریشه ? (thread in urdu)
> تو you
> عاقبت ?
> سوز ?
> بود ?
> سایه shadow
> اندیشه worry?
> ثو you



Bro I don't think it's from Iqbal, but it's a very slightly modified version of a poem belonging to Bidel Dehlavi.

Here's the complete poem:





The words can translate into:

نخل: Palm tree

استی: You are

در: in

دود: runs

ریشه: root

عاقبت: aftermath, fate

سوز: burn, destroy

عاقبت سوز: (here it means something that ruins one's fate)

بود: is

اندیشه: thought


It's not always easy to translate poems properly, even if we know meaning of each and every word, that's the thing about poems actually (and specially Persian literature which has usually very deep and challenging spirituality spirit in poems). But if I were to give a rough translation (which may or may not be true), I'd say:

*You are like a burning candle in form of a tree whose flames run through its roots --- even being in the shadow of your thought (thinking of you) can destroy or burn one's fate/destiny.*

I think despite its external meaning, it shows the intensity of love that the poet has for his lover (which may be earthly love or love for God).

And again, I may be wrong in the meaning, Persian poems (from some certain poets especially) can be very very tricky, having various apparent and hidden meanings.

I don't know if the one you showed is a modified version of Bidel's poem by Iqbal or not, but the pic I posted is the complete poem by Bidel Dehlavi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gauss

Serpentine said:


> Bro I don't think it's from Iqbal, but it's a very slightly modified version of a poem belonging to Bidel Dehlavi.
> 
> Here's the complete poem:
> View attachment 231523
> 
> 
> The words can translate into:
> 
> نخل: Palm tree
> 
> استی: You are
> 
> در: in
> 
> دود: runs
> 
> ریشه: root
> 
> عاقبت: aftermath, fate
> 
> سوز: burn, destroy
> 
> عاقبت سوز: (here it means something that ruins one's fate)
> 
> بود: is
> 
> اندیشه: thought
> 
> 
> It's not always easy to translate poems properly, even if we know meaning of each and every word, that's the thing about poems actually (and specially Persian literature which has usually very deep and challenging spirituality spirit in poems). But if I were to give a rough translation (which may or may not be true), I'd say:
> 
> *You are like a burning candle in form of a tree whose flames run through its roots --- even being in the shadow of your thought (thinking of you) can destroy or burn one's fate/destiny.*
> 
> I think despite its external meaning, it shows the intensity of love that the poet has for his lover (which may be earthly love or love for God).
> 
> And again, I may be wrong in the meaning, Persian poems (from some certain poets especially) can be very very tricky, having various apparent and hidden meanings.
> 
> I don't know if the one you showed is a modified version of Bidel's poem by Iqbal or not, but the pic I posted is the complete poem by Bidel Dehlavi.


Thankyou, merci, gracias, tesekkur, mamnoon…… you have explained it perfectly. I always knew you were one of the very few genuinely genuine members on this forum. Actually too real to be here, where members are predominantly south Asians who mostly have notoriety for being products of a terribly watered down education which is hardly surprising given how poor this region is.

The couplet by Iqbal must indeed be the modified version of Bidel's as Iqbal frequently uses lines and couplets from Persian literature, sometimes even translations from German poetry.

The translation you provided is perfectly in order with the context. Only that its not about love etc. This couplet and the stanza its part of is written in an _ubermensch _spirit. The poet complained to Allah about the condition of muslims in the prequel poem. How Allah has abandoned the muslims and all that. The poem this couplet is from is the reply from Allah, so here HE is telling the muslim how super duper he is. The hand of God in this world, its conqueror, the maker of its destiny etc etc.
btw Iqbal readers know that whenever Iqbal says something in Persian, he has gone off to a far away mystical land that humble urdu-ers cant even dream about. And reaching the depths of his words is well beyond the poor urdu mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> عاقبت سوز: (here it means something that ruins one's fate)


عافیت سوز بود سایه اندیشه ما
I guess you made a mistake here... It is AFIYAT and not AGHEBAT

the meaning of the verse would be like this:

نخل شمعیم که در شعله دود ریشه ما
عافیت سوز بود سایه اندیشه ما

*We are like Palm tree-candles (Candles in form of a palm tree) that our roots extend where fire (heat) exists.

The shadow of our thought (mindset) only deprives us of comfort (The shadow of our thought burns our
wellbeing and comfort)... means our way of thinking will not bring any good to us in this life...*

This poem is from "Bidel Dehlavi" which is the poetic name of "Mirza Abdul ghader Bidel Dehlavi" who was born in Southern shores of Gang river in Azimabad Patneh in India... He died in Delhi in 1754

I gotta say... His poems are very deep and strong... he is a soufi like poem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gauss

Thankyou @scythian500 sensei but Iqbal's lines are the modified ones. The lines preceding these two said:

Your robe is free from dust of country, Not yours such narrow ties,
That *Yousuf* you, who Canaan sweet, In every Egypt lies;
Your caravan will never get forlon and abandoned
you need nothing other than the marching bells

clearly hyper-romanticism, which is contradictory to sufism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Gauss said:


> Thankyou @scythian500 sensei but Iqbal's lines are the modified ones. The lines preceding these two said:
> 
> Your robe is free from dust of country, Not yours such narrow ties,
> That *Yousuf* you, who Canaan sweet, In every Egypt lies;
> Your caravan will never get forlon and abandoned
> you need nothing other than the marching bells
> 
> clearly hyper-romanticism, which is contradictory to sufism.


Don't mention it bro... It was n't me who said he smells Sufi... It is said in his biography that he had Sufi inclination... 
Good luck with rumi btw,... he is a world of unknown and fascination


----------



## Gauss

scythian500 said:


> Don't mention it bro... It was n't me who said he smells Sufi... It is said in his biography that he had Sufi inclination...
> Good luck with rumi btw,... he is a world of unknown and fascination


Bidel must be sufi indeed but i am saying that iqbal modified and used his lines in a different way which was quite contradictory to the original meaning.
What can what say about Rumi! He is just......infinity. The only reason i ever felt a connection was because i myself had occult experiences in my life. Now my soul can sense another soul from the beyond. I dont know the meaning of any of his words, i just now have a slight capacity to feel the air from the other world that Rumi is channeling. Without those experiences Rumi wouldve been non-existent to me but now i just have an extra sense that can feel something man was not originally intended to feel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Guys... come on and see us here:

What is your feeling about these pictures?



Gauss said:


> Bidel must be sufi indeed but i am saying that iqbal modified and used his lines in a different way which was quite contradictory to the original meaning.
> What can what say about Rumi! He is just......infinity. The only reason i ever felt a connection was because i myself had occult experiences in my life. Now my soul can sense another soul from the beyond. I dont know the meaning of any of his words, i just now have a slight capacity to feel the air from the other world that Rumi is channeling. Without those experiences Rumi wouldve been non-existent to me but now i just have an extra sense that can feel something man was not originally intended to feel.


I agree... my translation was for the one that @Serpentine posted...

The Mighty 7-year-old Army General!!


----------



## Serpentine

Gauss said:


> Thankyou, merci, gracias, tesekkur, mamnoon…… you have explained it perfectly. I always knew you were one of the very few genuinely genuine members on this forum. Actually too real to be here, where members are predominantly south Asians who mostly have notoriety for being products of a terribly watered down education which is hardly surprising given how poor this region is.
> 
> The couplet by Iqbal must indeed be the modified version of Bidel's as Iqbal frequently uses lines and couplets from Persian literature, sometimes even translations from German poetry.
> 
> The translation you provided is perfectly in order with the context. Only that its not about love etc. This couplet and the stanza its part of is written in an _ubermensch _spirit. The poet complained to Allah about the condition of muslims in the prequel poem. How Allah has abandoned the muslims and all that. The poem this couplet is from is the reply from Allah, so here HE is telling the muslim how super duper he is. The hand of God in this world, its conqueror, the maker of its destiny etc etc.
> btw Iqbal readers know that whenever Iqbal says something in Persian, he has gone off to a far away mystical land that humble urdu-ers cant even dream about. And reaching the depths of his words is well beyond the poor urdu mind.



Thanks bro, that's kind of you.

You seem to be a man of poetry and literature, that's great. Literature is a wonderful, yet full of mystery world. The more you go in, the more you'll be amazed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> ^^^^^^^Ohh Turks are evil lets be racist to show how civilized we are.


Inferiority complex of @scythian500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Home sweet home, hello every one.


Sinan said:


> Inferiority complex of @scythian500


Hi man, how are you mate.
I feel betrayed by you guys,  I was expecting to be in Marmara Hotel, but mistakenly I did reserve room in Marmaray one.
Got me a long story to fix the typo, in fact.  
But all in all Turkey and in particular Istanbul were so nice. 



Gauss said:


> Iranian brothers please help me with the literal translation of this couplet. I feel this is the very best شعر of Iqbal even though i dont really understand it. I am under the impression that it means something like 'you are the candle whose very flame burns all the worry of future'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide me the meanings of words i dont know:
> نخل ?
> شمع candle
> استی ?
> و and
> در ?
> شعله flame
> دود ?
> ریشه ? (thread in urdu)
> تو you
> عاقبت ?
> سوز ?
> بود ?
> سایه shadow
> اندیشه worry?
> ثو you



Hi mate, I wasn't to reply your post but the ridiculous attempts of translation by some fellow Iranians made me to answer it.
نخل شمع in Persian literature is a metaphor for the candle wick.The poem resembles us to a palm tree but not every palm tree but the one in a candle (it's wick, if you are confused then the poet has reached his goal  ), and says like every real palm tree got roots, the roots of this نخل شمع (candle wick) is mixed and meant to be bound with fire.

In the second hemistich the poet says, just like the shadow of the palm tree (in Persian poet the palm tree is famous for it's shadow, that saves people from the exhausting heat of the desert) our thought (اندیشه ما ) which is the product and result of this candle wick (نخل شمع , the palm of the candle) would cost us a great price (عاقبت سوز) just like the flames which are the products of a candle, and as the price cause it to melt down in drops.

If you didn't understand the above lines read them once again and then if once again the problem exists you should know, you have all the rights , cause it's hard to understand it in Persian let alone translating it into another language.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Hi man, how are you mate.
> I feel betrayed by you guys,  I was expecting to be in Marmara Hotel, but mistakenly I did reserve room in Marmaray one.
> Got me a long story to fix the typo, in fact.
> But all in all Turkey and in particular Istanbul were so nice.




Man.......how can you make a huge mistake.  Marmara hotel is one of the best hotels in İstanbul...Marmaray....never heard anything about Marmaray hotel.. 

Where did you visit in Turkey. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*Guys... Have u seen this genius Arab kid? *

The Mighty 7-year-old Army General!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Hi mate, I wasn't to reply your post but the ridiculous attempts of translation by some fellow Iranians made me to answer it.
> نخل شمع in Persian literature is a metaphor for the candle wick.The poem resembles us to a palm tree but not every palm tree but the one in a candle (it's wick, if you are confused then the poet has reached his goal  ), and says like every real palm tree got roots, the roots of this نخل شمع (candle wick) is mixed and meant to be bound with fire.
> 
> In the second hemistich the poet says, just like the shadow of the palm tree (in Persian poet the palm tree is famous for it's shadow, that saves people from the exhausting heat of the desert) our thought (اندیشه ما ) which is the product and result of this candle wick (نخل شمع , the palm of the candle) would cost us a great price (عاقبت سوز) just like the flames which are the products of a candle, and as the price cause it to melt down in drops.
> 
> If you didn't understand the above lines read them once again and then if once again the problem exists you should know, you have all the rights , cause it's hard to understand it in Persian let alone translating it into another language.


HI HI HI  
Where have you been man ?
I was thinking of you . So , what's up ?





( in HALAL standard conditions )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> Hi man, how are you mate.
> I feel betrayed by you guys,  I was expecting to be in Marmara Hotel, but mistakenly I did reserve room in Marmaray one.
> Got me a long story to fix the typo, in fact.
> But all in all Turkey and in particular Istanbul were so nice.


Glad you liked it, which places did you visit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Man.......how can you make a huge mistake.  Marmara hotel is one of the best hotels in İstanbul...Marmaray....never heard anything about Marmaray hotel..
> 
> Where did you visit in Turkey. ?





xenon54 said:


> Glad you liked it, which places did you visit?



Hehe, dudes, that was really a pissing off story (I mean the MarmaraY one) but all in all I really enjoyed the stay.
This wasn't my first turkey visit, but like always it was nice being there.
In fact turkey wasn't the final destination but we stayed there for four nights.
I did got the Akbil cart for the first move(personal previous experience), the taxi rates are insane. 
A night on ship on the coast, the strait of bosphorous, nice restaurants, HD as my favorite, Turkish kebabs, simit sakayi, Ayran 
As I am not a man of much touring or sight seeing spend the most of time in malls, marama forum, osman bey, grand bazar , but visited the soliman mosquee, ayasofya, prince island ... and some other places.
Nice people but one problem, as one of the worlds major tourism destinations, with something around 30m tourists per year, if I'm not wrong, and so many tourists everywhere, the peoples inability to speak English is something annoying indeed. But not that much annoying that would prevent you from another trip there, I believe. 


rahi2357 said:


> HI HI HI
> Where have you been man ?
> I was thinking of you . So , what's up ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( in HALAL standard conditions )


Hi rahi bro.
zire sayatoun boodim. ye moddat ba ahl o ayal gozaroondim, jatoon khali.
in yeki do safhe ro nehag kardam, hishki az baro bachz nistan, faght in yaroo 50 salehe post mizare faght 
khodet khoobi mashti?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> Hehe, dudes, that was really a pissing off story (I mean the MarmaraY one) but all in all I really enjoyed the stay.
> This wasn't my first turkey visit, but like always it was nice being there.
> In fact turkey wasn't the final destination but we stayed there for four nights.
> I did got the Akbil cart for the first move(personal previous experience), the taxi rates are insane.
> A night on ship on the coast, the strait of bosphorous, nice restaurants, HD as my favorite, Turkish kebabs, simit sakayi, Ayran
> As I am not a man of much touring or sight seeing spend the most of time in malls, marama forum, osman bey, grand bazar , but visited the soliman mosquee, ayasofya, prince island ... and some other places.
> Nice people but one problem, as one of the worlds major tourism destinations, with something around 30m tourists per year, if I'm not wrong, and so many tourists everywhere, the peoples inability to speak English is something annoying indeed. But not that much annoying that would prevent you from another trip there, I believe.


Oh Prince Islands was my aim last year when i visited Istanbul but it was too rainy so i just spend the days in malls, museums and such stuff. Its a very nice place as i heard, one of few quiet places in Istanbul, thank god they dont allow cars there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Nice people but one problem, as one of the worlds major tourism destinations, with something around 30m tourists per year, if I'm not wrong, and so many tourists everywhere, the peoples inability to speak English is something annoying indeed. But not that much annoying that would prevent you from another trip there, I believe.




If we had invested in education, we would have been like Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Lets not derail the thread.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Keep posting @scythian500
> By the way how yiu find all these products?
> 
> @Screambowl
> Replace mullah with nationalist, we will go 3x or 4x faster. However we still respect the achievements of our engineers and countrymen. Mullah is a typical beggars job sucking oil money, different from our hard working engineers. Mullah has no future without state funding them, and they will do everything to hold their power because if they loose this battle they will enter our history books. And be sure they will loose, our nationalism will not tolerate them forever.
> 
> Small model mullah in Iran:


Would be interesting to know the rough estimation of percentage of people in Iran sharing your opinion.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

xenon54 said:


> Lets not derail the thread.
> 
> Would be interesting to know the rough estimation of percentage of people in Iran sharing your opinion.



It's not about opinion. It's a cultural movement, change in culture and thinking. During Safavids they became spoiled, during Qajar era they were free to lash people, and now they reached their climax by putting kings crown on their heads and sitting on kings chair. Changing from the most useless job in Iran to rulers and politicians and businessmen. But at the same time, it's their decline because they became drunk by power and wealth. Last election their favorite guy was Saeed Jalili who received 11% of the votes.



scythian500 said:


> Yes, you got it right Screambowl.... It is to mock those who link everything comes out of Iran as a Mullah thing!! Even if it is a chopper or a Missile or a Nano tech device!! The Sarcastic is when some member truly believe it as if Mullahs are the scientists and millions of engineers producing science and tech in Iran!!
> 
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf I have to disagree with you with your saying about nationalism power... Since Iranians are of different ethnicity and identity... Nationalism never works as Shia Islam do... Current agenda in Iran is promoting unity based on Shia Islam and a little bit of Nationalism.....but only its Shia part works well...
> 
> *btw, I remember the actions of nationalism figures in last 40 years*... they are not competent figures and don't have fascinating agenda... They are lost in identity themselves..



65% of Iran speaks Persian as first language now, the rest of people are mostly Iranic and the youth are educated. We have a base for nationalism. 

We had no nationalism in Iran last 36 years. The rule of shia clerics has no future in Iran, you know that also. Maybe they can survive by completely becoming Iranian, but it seems they see Iran as some sort of threat and see anything deeply associated with iran as a threat.

They see these kind people as threat:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It's not about opinion. It's a cultural movement, change in culture and thinking. During Safavids they became spoiled, during Qajar era they were free to lash people, and now they reached their climax by putting kings crown on their heads and sitting on kings chair. Changing from the most useless job in Iran to rulers and politicians and businessmen. But at the same time, it's their decline because they became drunk by power and wealth. Last election their favorite guy was Saeed Jalili who received 11% of the votes.


Sure the population might be fed up with mullahs or not cant comment on that but still it can only vote for their candidates, whether conservative or liberal, which again means they wont loose their power purely by elections.

It all depends on how much support they have among the population hence the question.
Another one is what do you foresee for Iran in mid term future, a revolution or status quo?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

xenon54 said:


> Sure the population might be fed up with mullahs or not cant comment on that but still it can only vote for their candidates, whether conservative or liberal, which again means they wont loose their power purely by elections.
> 
> It all depends on how much support they have among the population hence the question.
> Another one is what do you foresee for Iran in mid term future, a revolution or status quo?


When you analyse Islamic republic system you say the following things:
They only promote their own candidates and ban others which they don't want (by guardian council), it's a closed circle which they try to promote as democracy.

You can see all their candidates are no new figures, they are all part of this system since 1979. even Rouhani, Mousavi. They all had some role in the revolution or somehow supported the system, so they are trusted by guardian council. No way they will allow some professor or any bright figure/politician to become candidate if he has no strong ties to islamic republic system.
Also most of the presidents are clerics, funny since a cleric only belongs in church or mosque, but it seems a necessary in this system for becoming president.

What happened with Mousavi-ahmadinejad election gave the system a shock, they didn't expect one of their own sons, who went true this strict guardian council filter, to revolt.

What I see in the future is that they will loose the cultural war/battle. They have invested billions in cultural propaganda to promote cleric-ism and Islamism as main culture and identity of people, from their movies to media to even economy. They are ideological just like communists and cultists groups (PKK for example). Most important aspect is ideology and leader, not the people or the country.

However every little sign shows that this has not worked on stubborn Iranians. One of their severe reactions to Iranian cultural movement were the Chain Murders in which their agents killed different nationalist figures in Iran. But if they repeat this we will burn them down. 

In long term they have to accompany the people and follow something like the Chinese model, meaning for at least internal situation they have to put aside their ideology and stop their cultural war against the people else the situation will boil and something bigger than 2009 will happen. They can't stop the nationalist cells from infiltrating and curbing their system. We have patient and we know the risks of revolutions and Syrian like scenarios.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It's not about opinion. It's a cultural movement, change in culture and thinking. During Safavids they became spoiled, during Qajar era they were free to lash people, and now they reached their climax by putting kings crown on their heads and sitting on kings chair. Changing from the most useless job in Iran to rulers and politicians and businessmen. But at the same time, it's their decline because they became drunk by power and wealth. Last election their favorite guy was Saeed Jalili who received 11% of the votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 65% of Iran speaks Persian as first language now, the rest of people are mostly Iranic and the youth are educated. We have a base for nationalism.
> 
> We had no nationalism in Iran last 36 years. The rule of shia clerics has no future in Iran, you know that also. Maybe they can survive by completely becoming Iranian, but it seems they see Iran as some sort of threat and see anything deeply associated with iran as a threat.
> 
> They see these kind people as threat:


I kindly disagree my friend... I used to think the same... Then I mixed up with small city or villagers for years (I bought a farm for a while!!) and NO... They are the main source of support for Clergies and won't leave them.. this is how they raised.. they were raised seeing their fathers respecting their Mullahs...This is CNCed in their minds and hearts... The funnier thing is that the young Dohatis are even more passionate about Mullah of Masjed and they often listen to whatever their Mullah say.... presidency candidate: Mir Hussein also neglected this fact that not all Iranians are living in Tehran and big cities.... The texture of the majority (maybe only %51) is still similar to 20 or 30 years ago if not the same... sure some youngster act as rebellion but as soon as they pass 30, they get back to their roots and become either Kolah bardar or Religious... I personally (my personal idea) is that not only Iranians won't change their taste on Shia Islam and their representatives but will become even more radical supporters in coming years.... I don't like this idea to dominate the nation but this is what I see...

The recent developments of Takfiris and DEASH terrorist phenomenon and their actions against shia and Iranians as Shia representative nation has made many Iranian young secular to come back become a revenge takers of Shia and Iranians... I see LOT or Aragh Khor people lately that express their anger about Takfiris and becoming GHEIRATI for their Iranian and Shia brothers.... I,m not sure if you recognized this too... but many times I have seen this in super markets...taxi... parties....

I think recent developments in ME (Takfiris, Yemenis, Sofyani, Yamani, etc) are heavily linked to messianic Jesus + Mahdi by young people minds... This will play another force in making people more religious... Don't under estimate the power of religion


----------



## The Last of us

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

My post was deleted there. I cannot post there, think I have been thread banned?
Anyway, I had said, It does not matter if they are from arab origin. So what? Iranians have no problems with arabs. We aren't racist. But I did not know Khamenei had arab roots. I am hearing it from you for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

The Last of us said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> My post was deleted there. I cannot post there, think I have been section banned?
> Anyway, I had said, It does not matter if they are from arab origin. So what? Iranians have no problems with arabs. We aren't racist. But I did not know Khamenei had arab roots. I am hearing it from you for the first time.


But you said a lot of racist things about arabs and black people

How come you don't know that anyone who is said with black turban have arab origin if really anyone who wear black turban because not everyone who claim to be sayyid is really sayyid came from hashimate clan of quraish
Sayyid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sharif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Quraysh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> But you said a lot of racist things about arabs and black people
> 
> How come you don't know that anyone who is said with black turban have arab origin if really anyone who wear black turban because not everyone who claim to be sayyid is really sayyid came from hashimate clan of quraish
> Sayyid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Sharif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Quraysh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Bro, I was talking specifically to that wahabi saudi, not arabs as a whole. You should know alot of these people are not capable of proper debates and instead start insulting. That's why I returned the favour in kind.

As for the sayyid, I know that's what they claimed, but I did not know how much truth there is behind it. But then again, I am quite lacking in knowledge with regards to this issue.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

scythian500 said:


> I kindly disagree my friend... I used to think the same... Then I mixed up with small city or villagers for years (I bought a farm for a while!!) and NO... They are the main source of support for Clergies and won't leave them.. this is how they raised.. they were raised seeing their fathers respecting their Mullahs...This is CNCed in their minds and hearts... The funnier thing is that the young Dohatis are even more passionate about Mullah of Masjed and they often listen to whatever their Mullah say.... presidency candidate: Mir Hussein also neglected this fact that not all Iranians are living in Tehran and big cities.... The texture of the majority (maybe only %51) is still similar to 20 or 30 years ago if not the same... sure some youngster act as rebellion but as soon as they pass 30, they get back to their roots and become either Kolah bardar or Religious... I personally (my personal idea) is that not only Iranians won't change their taste on Shia Islam and their representatives but will become even more radical supporters in coming years.... I don't like this idea to dominate the nation but this is what I see...
> 
> The recent developments of Takfiris and DEASH terrorist phenomenon and their actions against shia and Iranians as Shia representative nation has made many Iranian young secular to come back become a revenge takers of Shia and Iranians... I see LOT or Aragh Khor people lately that express their anger about Takfiris and becoming GHEIRATI for their Iranian and Shia brothers.... I,m not sure if you recognized this too... but many times I have seen this in super markets...taxi... parties....
> 
> I think recent developments in ME (Takfiris, Yemenis, Sofyani, Yamani, etc) are heavily linked to messianic Jesus + Mahdi by young people minds... This will play another force in making people more religious... Don't under estimate the power of religion


The village people in Iran are stupid, they need education and they will change like city people. As I said 100 years ago city people were more extreme in religion than villagers now. It's a circle that will be broken, it's not something that will be eternally passed to son from father. At least 60% of Iranians live in cities. Iran has the lowest mosque attendance in Islamic world, and is one of the most educated population in Islamic countries.

All Iranians are against daesh/ISIS, they don't need to be religious to be against daesh. You are saying it yourself, even secularists are anti daesh. And we all want Iran to play a big role in security of the region. I don't underestimate religion, neither do I underestimate the power of Iranian culture. We had worse times, cengiz and Teymur committed genocides, where are they now? These guys are not strong as 0,1% of the mongols and are not and can't be as savage as the mongols, so they will disappear, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Hi rahi bro.
> zire sayatoun boodim. ye moddat ba ahl o ayal gozaroondim, jatoon khali.
> in yeki do safhe ro nehag kardam, hishki az baro bachz nistan, faght in yaroo 50 salehe post mizare faght
> khodet khoobi mashti?


Zende bashi dadash  Behtarin karo mikoni . Omidvaram khosho khoram bashid har 2toon o dar kenar e ham az lahazaat e zendegi lezat bebarid . VALLLOOO !! chiye kal kal kardan ba ye ede proud guys  لکم دینکم ولی دین
 are akhiran forum khalvat shode ye elatesh emtehane bachehast .. ye ede ham ban hastan fek konam . manam khoobam shokr . vali jedi kheeiiili khoshhal shodam ke bargashti . oon akse " i love new york " ro ye rooz ghabl az inke biay dorost karde boodam bezanam avataram  kam kam mikhaastim gozareshe napadid shodane ye mard e moteahel e dige ro be police bedim ke khoda ro shokr bargashti  khosh bashid .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

1980- Colonel Sharifi Rad whose plane was shot down in Iraq and crashed in Iraqi Kurdistan is seen among Kurdish Peshmerga fighters who kept him safe in secret for days until Iranian army rangers rescued him in an operation (Iraqis were searching for him in Kurdistan with all they had).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The village people in Iran are stupid


really?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

scythian500 said:


> really?


Culturally backward because they see the clerics as somehow special people. These people are risky/dangerous and could be used to kill students like in 2009 or to attack cultural/archaeological sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

I'm just adding this picture here because I dont know where else to post it,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

@haman10 Che khabar dadash? You've been absent for a while. Koobi? Busy with job?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Culturally backward because they see the clerics as somehow special people. These people are risky/dangerous and could be used to kill students like in 2009 or to attack cultural/archaeological sites.


respectfully i see them almost the opposite and the majority of village people are literate now... it is not correct to talk about %35 of your people like this even if they seem different to you and even if they still accept their clergies.



The Last of us said:


> @haman10 Che khabar dadash? You've been absent for a while. Koobi? Busy with job?


he is banned from iranian section i believe


----------



## Susa 8000

Madali said:


> I'm just adding this picture here because I dont know where else to post it,


Nice picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

scythian500 said:


> respectfully i see them almost the opposite and the majority of village people are literate now... it is not correct to talk about %35 of your people like this even if they seem different to you and even if they still accept their clergies.


I'm not disrespecting them, I even respect them for their courage, especially during the war. I've families in some villages. 

I'm just mentioning what's going on, some clergies have declared war against Iranian culture and history, so we have the right to declare cultural war against them. They started this war, not us.


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> Zende bashi dadash  Behtarin karo mikoni . Omidvaram khosho khoram bashid har 2toon o dar kenar e ham az lahazaat e zendegi lezat bebarid . VALLLOOO !! chiye kal kal kardan ba ye ede proud guys  لکم دینکم ولی دین
> are akhiran forum khalvat shode ye elatesh emtehane bachehast .. ye ede ham ban hastan fek konam . manam khoobam shokr . vali jedi kheeiiili khoshhal shodam ke bargashti . oon akse " i love new york " ro ye rooz ghabl az inke biay dorost karde boodam bezanam avataram  kam kam mikhaastim gozareshe napadid shodane ye mard e moteahel e dige ro be police bedim ke khoda ro shokr bargashti  khosh bashid .


Merci azizam, in a real life ba vojoode abzar haye besyare digari mesle negah, tone e seda, kalam, halate chehre va hesse gereftan dast va heshaye besyare dige bazam hanooz kheyli sakhte baraye kheyliha ta be oon daraje az doost dashte shodan dar ghalbe man beresan ke shoma yek ensane ba interface e digital va faghat az tarigh amvaje code haye interneti residi. in tavanaee dar ijade ehsase doost dashte shodan dar donyaye majazi yek mohebate besyar bozorg va arzande hast, rahi jan.
nemidoonam chera inghadr pichide shod chizi ke mikhastam begam, amma kholasash ine ke to dar ghalbe maee aziz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I'm not disrespecting them, I even respect them for their courage, especially during the war. I've families in some villages.
> 
> I'm just mentioning what's going on, some clergies have declared war against Iranian culture and history, so we have the right to declare cultural war against them. They started this war, not us.


there is no war my friend... what you see as village man listening to their Iranian clergies is Iranian's major culture and religion for centuries... but the way these akhunds are all Iranians too and been in this position for centuries and still the majority like it to be this way...I'm not defending them but saying like it or not this was and is our culture for a looong time my friend.... when some phenomenon exists in one community for centuries... it is a part of that community's culture


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

scythian500 said:


> *there is no war my friend...* what you see as village man listening to their Iranian clergies is Iranian's major culture and religion for centuries... but the way these akhunds are all Iranians too and been in this position for centuries and still the majority like it to be this way...I'm not defending them but saying like it or not this was and is our culture for a looong time my friend.... when some phenomenon exists in one community for centuries... it is a part of that community's culture



Akhoonda zede farhang va tarikhe Irani nemijangan? Doshmani nadaran ba farhango tarikhe Irani? Kio dari sare kar mizari dadash. Chand darsade poole mellat kharje farhango tarikhe Iran shode? chand darsad kharje in namayeshhaye karbalayi shodi, kharje emamzadeha. Baraye ina farhang yani sinezani, hamin o bas.

As long as they don't accept plurality in Iranian culture we declare war on them. When plurality is accepted, we'll leave them alone. For now we're more motivated and enthusiast than them, they're in decline and have brought westernization into the country by leaving no Iranian alternative.

Man poole kar dar miyaram ye ghesmatesho kharje farhange Iran mikonam (Encyclopedia Iranica). Dar ayande mikham goorooh tashkil bedam ba Iraniaye movafagh ke ye lobby dorost konim baraye poshtibani farhange Irani.





Muslim Kurds abandon their religion to Zoroastrianism to escape "extremism"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Akhoonda zede farhang va tarikhe Irani nemijangan? Doshmani nadaran ba farhango tarikhe Irani? Kio dari sare kar mizari dadash. Chand darsade poole mellat kharje farhango tarikhe Iran shode? chand darsad kharje in namayeshhaye karbalayi shodi, kharje emamzadeha. Baraye ina farhang yani sinezani, hamin o bas.
> 
> As long as they don't accept plurality in Iranian culture we declare war on them. When plurality is accepted, we'll leave them alone. For now we're more motivated and enthusiast than them, they're in decline and have brought westernization into the country by leaving no Iranian alternative.
> 
> Man pooli kar day miyaram ye ghesmatesho kharje farhange Iran mikonam (Encyclopedia Iranica). Dar ayande mikham goorooh tashkil bedam ba Iraniaye movafagh ke ye lobby dorost konim baraye poshtibani farhange Irani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Kurds abandon their religion to Zoroastrianism to escape "extremism"



Lots of actions need to be done to perfect that new trend (I mean a general nationalistic awakening after 36 years of the Revolution). Persians can stay Muslims if they want. No one can either keep them Muslims or make them leave Islam, except themselves. It looks like "forcing" is no longer possible, let alone acceptable. I mean look at the power that individuals have today, and the powers individuals had 180 - 200 years ago. Every individual now can have his/her own Youtube channel to broadcast to the whole world (a sweet dream 20 years ago) - with all the ideas and thoughts they want to spread. Persians are suffering from a sever cultural complexity. They have generally accepted Islam, but hated the people where Islam originated from. They hated them for every possible reason. Their neighbors (Arabs) did the same thing too. Persians couldn't really cope with the idea that Arabs whose culture can be fairly described as nomadic, have brought a new religion to them.

New rituals, new names, prayers, costumes...etc. They saw them as very inferior ugly folks that weren't worth the simplest form of respect. That's why, it is engraved in the Persian mind, that there is a sense of *imperfection *about their lives - no matter how perfect it looks. You don't see this with most other Muslims. They accept Islam as their religion and as part of their culture without any *"what ifs"*. Persians (the most dominate linguist, and cultural group in Iran) look down to themselves at certain moments in the day for having shared cultural aspects with Arabs (the use of Arabic language casually or at prayers, hearing/using Arabic names every day....etc). Whenever they like something, they fear this might be an Arab thing, and try either to reject it, or justify having it. They feel a lot of pain and deep regret, but they try to look the other way, before rethinking about it again.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> Lots of actions need to be done to perfect that new trend (I mean a general nationalistic awakening after 36 years of the Revolution). Persians can stay Muslims if they want, no one can either keep them Muslims or make them leave it, except themselves. It looks like "forcing" is no longer possible, let alone acceptable. I mean look at the power that individuals have today, and the powers individuals had 180 - 200 years ago. Every individual now can have his/her own Youtube channel to broadcast to the whole world (a sweet dream 20 years ago) - with all the ideas and thoughts they want to spread. Persians are suffering from a sever cultural complexity. They have generally accepted Islam, but hated the people where Islam originated from. They hated them for every possible reason. Their neighbors (Arabs) did the same thing too. Persians couldn't really cope with the idea that Arabs whose culture can be fairly described as nomadic, have brought a new religion to them.
> 
> New rituals, new names, prayers, costumes...etc. They saw them as very inferior ugly folks that weren't worth the simplest form of respect. That's why, it is engraved in the Persian mind, that there is a sense of *imperfection *about their lives - no matter how perfect it looks. You don't see this with most other Muslims. They accept Islam as their religion and as part of their culture without any "what ifs". Persians (the most dominate linguist, and cultural group in Iran) look down to themselves at certain moments in the day for having shared cultural aspects with Arabs (the use of Arabic language casually or at prayers, hearing/using Arabic names every day....etc). Whenever they like something, they fear this might be an Arab thing, and try either to reject it, or justify having it. They feel a lot of pain and deep regret, but they try to look the other way, before rethinking about it again.


There is no any severe cultural complexity as people know their culture and habits. Religions and ethnic groups live in peace with each other and we will not allow any saudi or Jordanian or wahabi or other kind of anti-Iranians dream about internal conflicts in Iran. No any problems with Islam (as during shah era which was really western and pushed for modern way of life which came in conflict with shia Islam).

Our main problem in Iran is pure political and about corruption, people to people have no problems (compare it to Iraq, Syria, fomer Yugoslavia).

Just like Kurds, and Turks and Afghans and hui Chinese or any other nation we've our own culture besides religion. No one is controlling who fasts, who gives islamic names to their children and who not, who prays or who not. Besides shia Islam, the majusi version of Islam as some sunnis call it, we have almost no real similarities with arabs (outside of the common similarities of middle east/region), and we don't feel any regret or fear or any theory that you have spend days to think about  neither do we have a Persian project for the region. Anything new?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> There is no any severe cultural complexity as people know their culture and habits. Religions and ethnic groups live in peace with each other and we will not allow any saudi or Jordanian or wahabi or other kind of anti-Iranians dream about internal conflicts in Iran. No any problems with Islam (as during shah era which was really western and pushed for modern way of life which came in conflict with shia Islam).
> 
> Our main problem in Iran is pure political and about corruption, people to people have no problems (compare it to Iraq, Syria, fomer Yugoslavia).
> 
> Just like Kurds, and Turks and Afghans and hui Chinese or any other nation we've our own culture besides religion. No one is controlling who fasts, who gives islamic names to their children and who not, who prays or who not. Besides shia Islam, the majusi version of Islam as some sunnis call it, we have almost no real similarities with arabs (outside of the common similarities of middle east/region), and we don't feel any regret or fear or any theory that you have spend days to think about  neither do we have a Persian project for the region. Anything new?



I see what you have tried to say. But you appear to deny that millions of Persians are unhappy/and unsatisfied with the destiny that made Islam their nation's religion? Do you deny this? Answer me first, and will talk.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> I see what you have tried to say. But you appear to deny that millions of Persians are unhappy/and unsatisfied with the destiny that made Islam their nation's religion? Do you deny this? Answer me first, and will talk.


Majority are muslim, millions has no meaning in Iran. 5% of Iran are already seen as millions, while at least 75% are moderate muslims, so they don't think about these things (their destiny etc), except small part of nationalists (maybe comparable to situation of atheists living in religious states). Compare it with Christianity in the west, people don't care. If they don't like it they can become atheist, people can give their children persian names, they can drink alcohol during ramadan etc. For example I know an Iranian azeri girl, she prays, does ramadan. She is Iranian and she is free to believe what she likes. I like her, she likes me, there is a chance that we marry. We've a democratic mindset which set us apart.from radicals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> Lots of actions need to be done to perfect that new trend (I mean a general nationalistic awakening after 36 years of the Revolution). Persians can stay Muslims if they want. No one can either keep them Muslims or make them leave Islam, except themselves. It looks like "forcing" is no longer possible, let alone acceptable. I mean look at the power that individuals have today, and the powers individuals had 180 - 200 years ago. Every individual now can have his/her own Youtube channel to broadcast to the whole world (a sweet dream 20 years ago) - with all the ideas and thoughts they want to spread. Persians are suffering from a sever cultural complexity. They have generally accepted Islam, but hated the people where Islam originated from. They hated them for every possible reason. Their neighbors (Arabs) did the same thing too. Persians couldn't really cope with the idea that Arabs whose culture can be fairly described as nomadic, have brought a new religion to them.
> 
> New rituals, new names, prayers, costumes...etc. They saw them as very inferior ugly folks that weren't worth the simplest form of respect. That's why, it is engraved in the Persian mind, that there is a sense of *imperfection *about their lives - no matter how perfect it looks. You don't see this with most other Muslims. They accept Islam as their religion and as part of their culture without any *"what ifs"*. Persians (the most dominate linguist, and cultural group in Iran) look down to themselves at certain moments in the day for having shared cultural aspects with Arabs (the use of Arabic language casually or at prayers, hearing/using Arabic names every day....etc). Whenever they like something, they fear this might be an Arab thing, and try either to reject it, or justify having it. They feel a lot of pain and deep regret, but they try to look the other way, before rethinking about it again.


So when you are going to go back to your pagan arab religion or Christianity maybe your ancestors were christains and became muslims since you are najdi and Najd had Christians in that time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

@Serpentine , @rmi5 just told me that I was thread banned from Iranian Chill Thread. Is this true? Have I been relieved of this ban? Or is he just making stuff up about me again...


----------



## Serpentine

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> @Serpentine , @rmi5 just told me that I was thread banned from Iranian Chill Thread. Is this true? Have I been relieved of this ban? Or is he just making stuff up about me again...



You were banned from this thread for 2-3 days and as you see, it has already been ended.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Serpentine said:


> You were banned from this thread for 2-3 days and as you see, it has already been ended.


And I was never notified? Yet Rmi5 knew...

Next time notify me please, I don't like being left in the dark.


----------



## Serpentine

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> And I was never notified? Yet Rmi5 knew...
> 
> Next time notify me please, I don't like being left in the dark.



I think I mentioned your name here, hence others knew it, otherwise no one else would know. Maybe because you where thread banned, the notification didn't appear for you in this thread, I honestly don't remember.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Saif al-Arab

You are posting a thread that already exists, and it is against forum rules. So don't try so hard. Troll threads are not tolerated here.

Iran Pays Afghans to Fight for Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hello guys I am back.
Man passworde kickam yadam rafte.


----------



## Aramagedon

@WebMaster

@Susa 8000 is not me. how could u discern that he is me only by 12 comments ??


----------



## EagleEyes

2800 said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> @Susa 8000 is not me. how could u discern that he is me only by 12 comments ??



How do you know that i think Susa is you?


----------



## Aramagedon

WebMaster said:


> How do you know that i think Susa is you?


Because he got banned after @Saif al-Arab's report (post #42) and only with 12 comments.

Despite obstacles, chances grow for final Iran nuclear deal | Page 3


----------



## scythian500

in maghaleye jalebieh:

آیا بشار اسد تجزیه عراق را در برابر حفظ نظام خود پذیرفته است؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Dakale mano nadidi ? 






BREAKING NEWS : Fabius shot dead by Kerry at Iran nuclear talks .
(Wishful picture )





Press TV Presents : Radio on TV .





























WebMaster said:


> How do you know that i think Susa is you?


Hi Dear webmaster
As you may know @rmi5 and @haman10 are banned form this section . Two of our most active members of this section. They never made big trouble in Iranian section hence we are wondering what the issue is. I am not saying that they have done nothing , no but we (iranians ) had no problem with those members and i don't think keeping them banned from Iranian section solves any problem . Anyway we recently asked dear @Irfan Baloch to lift their ban or ban them in ME section instead and he agreed but he said that he has not the authority to do it. . Hence, we ( serpentine , me , last of us other iranians... ) would like to kindly ask you to lift their ban .

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EagleEyes

rahi2357 said:


> Hi Dear webmaster
> As you may know @rmi5 and @haman10 are banned form this section . Two of our most active members of this section. They never made big trouble in Iranian section hence we are wondering what the issue is. I am not saying that they have done nothing , no but we (iranians ) had no problem with those members and i don't think keeping them banned from Iranian section solves any problem . Anyway we recently asked dear @Irfan Baloch to lift their ban or ban them in ME section instead and he agreed but he said that he has not the authority to do it. . Hence, we ( serpentine , me , last of us other iranians... ) would like to kindly ask you to lift their ban



There is some technical issue lifting their ban, i am looking into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

WebMaster said:


> There is some technical issue lifting their ban, i am looking into it.


We would be grateful if you can do it. 
Thanks again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranian ambassador: Formation of Kurdish state a conspiracy against Turkey

_"oh this is rich. Has Iran forgotten Turkey is anti-Assad and is supporting the FSA,Al-Nusrah, and IS (denies it)

well this is Iran's best bet. get the Turks thinking there is some kinda conspiracy to ethically cleanse Arabs and create a Kurdish state, lol


meanwhile hundreds of Iranians and Hezzbolah are dying in Syria every month."_

@C130

Where have you gotten the number? from your @ss? The totall number of Iranian martyred in Syria are not more than 40.


----------



## C130

2800 said:


> Iranian ambassador: Formation of Kurdish state a conspiracy against Turkey
> 
> _"oh this is rich. Has Iran forgotten Turkey is anti-Assad and is supporting the FSA,Al-Nusrah, and IS (denies it)
> 
> well this is Iran's best bet. get the Turks thinking there is some kinda conspiracy to ethically cleanse Arabs and create a Kurdish state, lol
> 
> 
> meanwhile hundreds of Iranians and Hezzbolah are dying in Syria every month."_
> 
> @C130
> 
> Where have you gotten the number? from your @ss? The totall number of Iranian martyred in Syria are not more than 40.



i've been hearing about hundreds of Iranians being killed. the number could be less or it could be more. depends if Iran wants to release that info.


but I do know many families in Iran are crying over their lost sons.


----------



## Aramagedon

C130 said:


> i've been hearing about hundreds of Iranians being killed. the number could be less or it could be more. depends if Iran wants to release that info.
> 
> 
> but I do know many families in Iran are crying over their lost sons.


They are Shia Afghan or Pakistanis. Totall number of Iranian martyres in Syria are not more than 40.

@Serpentine


----------



## C130

2800 said:


> They are Shia Afghan or Pakistanis. Totall number of Iranian martyres in Syria are not more than 40.
> 
> @Serpentine



source?


----------



## Aramagedon

C130 said:


> source?


All of the martyres that I can find their names on internet in Persian language do not pass the 30 - 40 number.

There are 400 Shia Afghan and Pakistanis martyred in Syria officially, and the unofficial number is 1000.

These numbers are nothing compared to 60,000 foreign terrrorists in Syria from 80 various countries. Most of them have entred Syria through Turkey.


----------



## Serpentine

بلندر said:


> این شریفی ها مشتی از دماغ فیل افتاده اند که هیچ سودی برای کشور نداشتند و ندارند ... شاید چهارتا از این فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه آزاد فلان ده کوره یک سودی به کشور برسونند ولی این شریفی ها نه ...
> 
> موجودات ....



میتوننم بپرسم شما خودت شخصا برای این کشور چه کاری انجام دادی؟

در ضمن وقتی در مور چیزی اطلاع ندارید، خیلی سنگین تر هست که سکوت کنید، معلومه شما از 5 کیلومتری دانشگاه شریف هم رد نشدید، چون نمی دونید چه پروژه هایی توسط این دانشگاه انجام شده و یا در حال انجام هست. قضیه گربه و گوشت هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

2800 said:


> They are Shia Afghan or Pakistanis. Totall number of Iranian martyres in Syria are not more than 40.
> 
> @Serpentine


Martyrs? lol everybody seems to be a martyr these days. The irony here is that if the tens of billions being funneled into these useless arab conflicts were being spent in Iran, tens of thousands of poor Iranians would benefit and lives inside Iran could be saved. I guess the people inside Iran be damned, let's send a bunch of bat shit crazy hezbollahis to Syria and call them martyrs when they eventually bite the bullet. 

But hey, what do I know, I'm just the shahi MKO Afghan troll. lol logic and reason be damned. Iran be damned. All hail Syria, Lebanon, Assad and mullah logic. 

What a crazy world we live in.


----------



## Serpentine

wth!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@WebMaster

Arab affairs News and Discussion Thread | Page 2

Arabs have opened this thread to humiliate Iranians. Would you please take some action? thank you.

Meanwhile when will you stop this @Saif al-Arab lunatic from racism and mania posts in every threads ? PDF quality have become low we have become tired of this idiotic Ajami/Farsi wars by this race-worshipper in 60% of the threads.

The last time I checked Quran there is written, we have created all of people from ONE Father and Mother, and no one has superiority to another one or another race.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> wth!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@kollang

Salam khubi? chera kam peydayi dadash? rasti delam bara @rmi5 va @haman10 ham tang shode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> As you may know @rmi5 and @haman10 are banned form this section .


Hilarious....two guys demanded thread ban for me got banned from the entire section.  @xenon54 

Why do you want them to return...Iranian section is peaceful for days now....those guys do nothing but flaming, provoking people, escalating situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

rahi2357 said:


>


Space Cadet, Minesweeper, and Spider Solitaire...Best games *EVER!!!* 





My dream was to have all digits a 9 with one ball...my high score was 3 million something 



rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 233664
> 
> 
> jk
> be nice


Innuendos only, gross...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*حومه بابل
چند روز پیش*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> حومه بابل
> چند روز پیش
> View attachment 233696


خیلی قشنگه
@kollang gel ke laghat nakardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> wth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

2800 said:


> خیلی قشنگه
> @kollang gel ke laghat nakardam.


سلام
چي شده؟ جسارتي كردم؟
................
ببخشيد الان ديدم اون پست شما رو.برام نوتيفيكيشنش. نيومد.پوزش

والله از يه طرف سر امتحانا مشغول بوديم و از طرف ديگه اينجا بدون همان صفايي نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 233664
> 
> 
> jk
> be nice


I wanted to make a joke about this picture but it was too heavy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*What do u get from these numbers?*






​تعداد شاغلان زن دارای تحصیلات عالی به میزان ۲۱.۵ درصد افزایش یافته است.

این افزایش در شاغلان زن دارای تحصیلات لیسانس به میزان ۲۲.۴ درصد، در مقطع فوق‌لیسانس و دکترای حرفه‌ای به میزان ۱۴۷.۳ درصد و در مقطع دکتری تخصصی نزدیک به ۲۰۰ درصد بوده است. این افزایش عمدتا می‌تواند ناشی از دو عامل اصلی ورود زنان تحصیل‌کرده به بازار کار و همچنین افزایش سطح تحصیلات زنان شاغل باشد.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

WTF is that guy talking about again ?

We've got a life , hence we're not online 24/7

@The Last of us @rahi2357 and others : bros , sorry , but during ramadan i just can't do anything . i'd be offline for now

have the happiest and most blessed times of your life

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> WTF is that guy talking about again ?
> 
> We've got a life , hence we're not online 24/7
> 
> @The Last of us @rahi2357 and others : bros , sorry , but during ramadan i just can't do anything . i'd be offline for now
> 
> have the happiest and most blessed times of your life



khosh oomadi kojaayi mashti ?? oono velesh kon . ba didan e hamin postet mire abo mirize oonjayish ke misooze  
ghorboonet .eltemase 2a 
@rmi5 kojayi rmi jan ? ozaa ahvaal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> WTF is that guy talking about again ?
> 
> We've got a life , hence we're not online 24/7
> 
> @The Last of us @rahi2357 and others : bros , sorry , but during ramadan i just can't do anything . i'd be offline for now
> 
> have the happiest and most blessed times of your life



Welcome back!

Chera nemiai? baba hamash ke nemishe khabid, yekam tuie ramazan baiad sakhti ham keshid! ye moddat nabudi inja az ronagh oftade bud. Chandin ruze ke mod ha ghol dade budan ban ro bardaran, vali guia yek technical issue pish omade bud va section ban ha ro nemishod cancel kard. alan hal shode guya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

kollang said:


> سلام
> چي شده؟ جسارتي كردم؟
> ................
> ببخشيد الان ديدم اون پست شما رو.برام نوتيفيكيشنش. نيومد.پوزش
> 
> والله از يه طرف سر امتحانا مشغول بوديم و از طرف ديگه اينجا بدون همان صفايي نداره


نه داداش خواهش میکنم.
شما امتحامای چی میدی؟



haman10 said:


> WTF is that guy talking about again ?
> 
> We've got a life , hence we're not online 24/7
> 
> @The Last of us @rahi2357 and others : bros , sorry , but during ramadan i just can't do anything . i'd be offline for now
> 
> have the happiest and most blessed times of your life


حالا بیا دیگه اینجا بدون تو رونقی نداره!

البته جای @rmi5 هم خالیه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Hello @Jungibaaz how are you?


----------



## Jungibaaz

2800 said:


> Hello @Jungibaaz how are you?



Hello, very well, and yourself?


----------



## Aramagedon

Jungibaaz said:


> Hello, very well, and yourself?


Thank you mod.
I wrote this post to webmaster but sounds like he has not become online yet.



2800 said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Arab affairs News and Discussion Thread | Page 2
> 
> Arabs have opened this thread to humiliate Iranians. Would you please take some action? thank you.
> 
> Meanwhile when will you stop this @Saif al-Arab lunatic from racism and mania posts in every threads ? PDF quality have become low we have become tired of this idiotic Ajami/Farsi wars by this race-worshipper in 60% of the threads.
> 
> The last time I checked Quran there is written, we have created all of people from ONE Father and Mother, and no one has superiority to another one or another race.



I want you please delete the racial insults against Iranians in this thread and please stop this childish procedure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

2800 said:


> Thank you mod.
> I wrote this post to webmaster but sounds like he has not become online yet.
> 
> I want you please delete the racial insults against Iranians in this thread and please stop this childish procedure.



I shall scan that thread you've linked. Also, please report all such instances whosoever is posting insults will be dealt with senior or new members.

edit: @2800 if you wish any further action on the matter, I will open a PM for you to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Jungibaaz said:


> I shall scan that thread you've linked. Also, please report all such instances whosoever is posting insults will be dealt with senior or new members.
> 
> edit: @2800 if you wish any further action on the matter, I will open a PM for you to do so.



Arab affairs News and Discussion Thread | Page 2

Thank you dear mod. @Saif al-Arab insults Iranians heavily.

Please open. Thanks



Jungibaaz said:


> edit: @2800 if you wish any further action on the matter, I will open a PM for you to do so.


Please open. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Read this:

US Military Must Change If It Expects To Challenge The Air Defenses of China, Russia and Iran | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Daneshmand said:


>


probably saudi has gifted to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

2800 said:


> نه داداش خواهش میکنم.
> شما امتحامای چی میدی؟
> 
> 
> حالا بیا دیگه اینجا بدون تو رونقی نداره!
> 
> البته جای @rmi5 هم خالیه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

2800 said:


> probably saudi has gifted to him.



Quite possible!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

استیل تیر اندازی رو داشته باش


----------



## -SINAN-

@Serpentine 

I think there should be an *Iranian Economy *where people can post thread related to economy. As this is primarily a defence forum.

These Kind of threads needs only one main thread.
Iran Is the World’s Top Cement Exporter
Iran to Export Gas-Generated Electricity to 5 Neighboring Countries
IRAN Holds World's Largest GAS Reserves
Iran’s car production rises 41% in one month | Page 5
Iran To Build Hybrid Electric Cars
Now Iran is the Biggest Cement Producer in the World after China, India and US

Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 @Serpentine

asheghetoonam :love struck: 

miam ishala baad mah ramezoon .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

in ardake torke ke miad inja too bakhshe iran... azoon bache por roohast ke behesh dame dar ye tarof mizani miad bala mire dame dare yakhchal hameye zoolbia haro ham bedoone davat mikhore!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

are foreign tourist in Iran allowed to posses and drink whisky ?

lol just asking as Iran is beautiful country with lots of natural places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

[Bregs] said:


> are foreign tourist in Iran allowed to posses and drink whisky ?
> 
> lol just asking as Iran is beautiful country with lots of natural places



No bro, alcoholic drinks are forbidden in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

The Last of us said:


> No bro, alcoholic drinks are forbidden in Iran.



Hmm thanks for your reply bro,

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## The Last of us

[Bregs] said:


> Hmm thanks for your reply bro,



No problem, in any case, you should visit Iran whenever you get the chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

[Bregs] said:


> Hmm thanks for your reply bro,


alcoholic drinks are forbidden although you can buy them easily by asking the first young beard-less guy you see... not that every beard-less youngster drinks in Iran, but a big number of them know the phone numbers to order some... whiskey, vodka and takila are popular among drinkers here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

scythian500 said:


> alcoholic drinks are forbidden although you can buy them easily by asking the first young beard-less guy you see... not that every beard-less youngster drinks in Iran, but a big number of them know the phone numbers to order some... whiskey, vodka and takila are popular among drinkers here
> 
> اگر ما هم جای مردم ایران بودیم شعار مرگ بر آمریکا می‌دادیم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir



Bro, you live in Iran? I did not know that. I thought you were living outside.



haman10 said:


> WTF is that guy talking about again ?
> 
> We've got a life , hence we're not online 24/7
> 
> @The Last of us @rahi2357 and others : bros , sorry , but during ramadan i just can't do anything . i'd be offline for now
> 
> have the happiest and most blessed times of your life



No worries dadash, wait till you have your full energy back and then make more posts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

my flags shows where I live... no, I decided to come back home after decades of living in the West... where r u? i mean which country...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

scythian500 said:


> my flags shows where I live... no, I decided to come back home after decades of living in the West... where r u? i mean which country...



Lucky you dadash, I will do the same when I finish my studies here in the UK. Iran is where we belong. Even if I have to return there one day before my death, I will. I wont let my body be buried anywhere else 
That's how we Iranians are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

scythian500 said:


> alcoholic drinks are forbidden although you can buy them easily by asking the first young beard-less guy you see... not that every beard-less youngster drinks in Iran, but a big number of them know the phone numbers to order some... whiskey, vodka and takila are popular among drinkers here




lol cool your advice is humbly taken and understood bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

[Bregs] said:


> lol cool your advice is humbly taken and understood bro


Actually i donno about tourists but Christians are legally allowed to buy and consume alcohol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moon

SOHEIL said:


> who's the guy in your avatar



Right, what the actual fvuck is that on your avatar, seriously it's creeping me out. Please change it, for the sake of my dreams.



haman10 said:


> Actually i donno about tourists but Christians are legally allowed to buy and consume alcohol



True, it's the same here too, albeit the alcohol is poisoned. But, meh.


----------



## [Bregs]

The Last of us said:


> No problem, in any case, you should visit Iran whenever you get the chance.



Yes sure i would come one day, and iran has huge tourism potential so this could be a very big tourism boost to this beautiful country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Hey guys how are you ?
I go to swimming from 1:00 to 3:00 AM in Ramazan month.


[Bregs] said:


> are foreign tourist in Iran allowed to posses and drink whisky ?
> 
> lol just asking as Iran is beautiful country with lots of natural places


Chrisitians are allowed and foreign tourists in specified places are allowed as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

ino didin? Bride Poser business woman in Iran...
اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency

an interesting article:

اگر ما هم جای مردم ایران بودیم شعار مرگ بر آمریکا می‌دادیم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

_گزارش خبرنگار آمریکایی پس از سفر به ایران:_
_اگر ما هم جای مردم ایران بودیم شعار مرگ بر آمریکا می‌دادیم_

_یک خبرنگار آمریکایی که به تازگی از سفر ایران به کشورش بازگشته در گزارشی به تشریح دلایل نفرت مردم ایران از دولت آمریکا پرداخته و نوشته است: شعار مرگ بر آمریکا مرا ناراحت می کند، چون جزیی از آمریکا هستم، ولی خاستگاه این شعار ملت ایران، جنایات آمریکا و متحدان آن علیه ایران است.
گروه بین‌الملل مشرق- جان اسوارز خبرنگار آمریکا که به تازگی به ایران سفر کرده است در گزارشی می نویسد:برای برخی از آمریکایی ها سخت است درک کنند چرا دولت اوباما تا این اندازه مصمم است با ایران برسر قابلیت هسته ای اش به توافق برسد، با توجه به اینکه تظاهرات عظیم ایرانی ها دائما شعار "مرگ بر آمریکا" سر می دهند. من می دانم که این شعار مرا ناراحت می کند، چون جزئی از آمریکا هستم و به شدت مخالف مرگ خودم هستم. اما اگر از تاریخچه واقعی مان با ایران آگاه شوید، متوجه خواهید شد خاستگاه و منشاء این نفرت و انزجار از کجاست. آنها دلایل قابل فهمی برای عصبانیت و ترس از ما دارند (کارهایی که اگر به عنوان مثال نروژ با ما کرده بود، باعث می شد به خیابان ها آمده و شعار مرگ بر نروژ سر دهیم) اگر ما هم جای مردم ایران بودیم شعار مرگ بر آمریکا می دادیم. متاسفانه، نه تنها آمریکا و متحدان شان اقدامات وحشتناکی علیه ایران انجام داده اند، بلکه حتی به اندازه کافی مبادی آداب و با نزاکت نیستیم که آنها را بیاد بیاوریم. 





پل رویترز
1. بنیان گذار رویترز، ایران را در سال 1872 خرید

ناصر الدین شاه، شاه ایران از سال 1848 تا 1896، حق اجرای تمام کانال ها و خطوط راه آهن ایران، بیشتر معادن و تمام جنگل های دولت و تمام صنایع آینده را به پل رویترز فروخت. به گفته دولتمرد مشهور انگلیس، لرد کرزن "این کامل ترین و فوق العاده ترین تسلیم تمام منابع صنعتی یک قلمرو پادشاهی به دستان خارجی دانست که حتی به خواب هم نمی توان دید". مردمان ایران به قدری خشمگین شدند که سال بعد شاه مجبور به لغو قرارداد فروش شد.







کرمیت روزولت
2. بی بی سی به سرنگونی نخست وزیر ایران توسط سازمان سیا کمک کرد

اگر اقدام رویترز برای دامن زدن به کینه ایرانی ها علیه رسانه های غربی کافی نبود، بی بی سی با دادن کد مخفی برای کمک به کرمیت روزولت این کینه را تکمیل کرد و زمینه را برای کودتای آمریکایی و انگلیسی علیه مصدق فراهم ساخت (همچنین شبکه بی بی سی فارسی برای انتشار تبلیغات طرفدار کودتا به دستور دولت انگیس کمک می شد). خیلی سریع آمریکا پلیس مخفی رژیم را آموزش داد تا چگونه ایرانی ها را با روش هایی مورد بازجویی قرار دهند که به گفته یک تحلیل گر سازمان سیا " براساس تکنیک های شکنجه آلمانی از جنگ جهانی دوم بودند". 





انقلاب مردم ایران علیه رژیم شاه
3. ما برنامه های گسترده ای برای استفاده از تسلیحات هسته ای در ایران داشتیم

در سال 1980، ارتش آمریکا از این می ترسید که اتحاد جماهیر شوروی از انقلاب ایران به نفع خود و برای حمله به ایران استفاده کرده و تنگه هرمز در خلیج فارس را تصرف کند. بنابراین، پنتاگون یک برنامه و طرح جدید داشت: "اگر شوروی شروع به جمع آوری نیروی نظامی کند، ما از سلاح های هسته ای کوچک برای تخریب گذرگاه های کوهستانی در شمال ایران استفاده می کنیم که شوروی برای انتقال نیروهای نظامی به آنها نیاز خواهد داشت". 





حمله شیمیایی عراق در جنگ هشت ساله علیه ایران
4. ما با این مسئله مشکلی نداشتیم که عربستان سعودی 5 میلیارد دلار برای ساخت سلاح هسته ای در طول جنگ ایران و عراق به صدام کمک کند

احتمالا می دانید که بعد از حمله صدام حسین به ایران در سال 1980، عراق با کمک ما اقدام به ساخت تسلیحات بیولوژیکی، شیمیایی و هسته ای کرد و واقعا از تسلیحات شیمیایی برروی سربازان ایرانی استفاده کرد. احتمالا نمی دانید که عربستان سعودی میلیاردها دلار برای اجرای برنامه هسته ای صدام به وی کمک کرد و دولت ریگان از همه این اتفاقات مطلع بود و اهمیتی نمی داد.

برای درک عمق این فاجعه برای ایرانی ها، به یاد داشته باشید حداقل 0.75 درصد از کل جمعیت ایران در طول جنگ 8 ساله ایران و عراق کشته شدند، سرانه معادل 2.4 میلیون آمریکایی. در مقام مقایسه، ما هنوز هم پس از گذشت 70 سال، در مورد جنک جهانی دوم که در آن 400 هزار آمریکایی یعنی 0.3 درصد از جمعیت جان خود را از دست دادند، صحبت می کنیم.





جورج بوش رئیس جمهور سابق آمریکا
5. رهبران آمریکا دائما آشکارا تهدید به نابودی ایران می کنند

فقط جان مک کین نبود که آواز" بمب بمب بمب ایران" سر می داد. دریاسالار ویلیام فالون که به عنوان رئیس مرکز فرماندهی مرکزی آمریکا در سال 2008 بازنشسته شد در مورد ایران گفت" این ها مورچه هستند، وقتی زمانش فرا رسد، آنها را باید له کنید". دریاسالار جیمز لیون جونیور، فرمانده ناوگان دریایی آمریکا در اقیانوس آرام در طول دهه 1980 گفته بود " ما آماده ایم آنها را به قرن چهارم باز گردانیم".

ریچار آرمیتاژ، معاون وزیر دفاع وقت، توضیح داد " به این مسئله می اندیشیم که آیا ایران را بطور کامل نابود کنیم". شلدون آدلسون میلیاردر و موسس حزب جمهوری خواه، از یک حمله هسته ای بی دلیل به ایران ابتدا در وسط صحرا و سپس به سمت مناطق پرجمعیت حمایت کرد. بازنگری سیاست های هسته ای آمریکا سال 2010 توسط دولت اوباما اعلام کرد که " ما از سلاح های هسته ای علیه دولت های فاقد سلاح های هسته ای که متعاهد معاهده منع گسترش سلاح های هسته ای هستند و تعهدات شان مبنی بر عدم گسترس سلاح هسته ای را رعایت می کنند، استفاده نخواهیم کرد". تنها یک کشور غیر هسته ای وجود دارد که احتمالا در این گروه جای نمی گیرد.

بنابراین، می گفتیم هرگز از سلاح های هسته ای علیه هر کشوری که در حال حاضر آن ها را در اختیار ندارد استفاده نمی کنیم البته به استثنای ایران. طبعا، ایران از اینکه هدف هسته ای باشد بسیار ناراحت است.





کودک کشته شده در حمله ناو آمریکایی 
به هواپیمای مسافر بری ایران
6. ما یک هواپیمای غیرنظامی ایران را سرنگون کردیم و 290 نفر از جمله 66 کودک را کشتیم

در این حمله، ناو آمریکایی وینسنسن که در حال گشت زنی در خلیج فارس بود، پرواز شماره 655 ایران ایر را در آسمان منفجر کرد. وقتی اتحاد شوروی در سال 1983 به اشتباه یک هواپیمای غیرنظامی کره جنوبی را در حریم هوایی خود منفجر کرد، روزنامه نیویورک تایمز در سرمقاله خود در مورد "قتل در آسمان" نوشت و همچنین اعلام کرد " هیچ بهانه ای قابل قبولی برای کشوری که یک هواپیمای بی ضرر را منفجر کند وجود ندارد".

بعد از حمله موشکی ناو وینسنسن ، در یکی از سرمقاله های تایمز اعلام شد "آنچه برای پرواز شماره 655 رخ داد سوالات سخت و محکمی برای ایران مطرح می کند". درست است- برای ایران. دو سال بعد ارتش آمریکا به فرمانده وینسنسن نشان دلیری و شجاعت اعطا کرد.





سرباز آمریکایی در عراق
7. ما نگران سلاح های هسته ای ایران هستیم به این خاطر که آنها مانع حملات نظامی ما می شوند

شعارهای ما در مورد ایران مزخرف به نظر می رسند: آیا رهبران آمریکا واقعا باور دارند ایران برای اولین بار در حمله هسته ای به اسرائیل یا آمریکا شرکت خواهد کرد، با توجه به اینکه این کار باعث یک اقدام تلافی جویانه و سریع از قدرت های هسته ای به خوبی مسلح می شود؟

حتی کارشناسان سیاست خارجی و محافظه کار آمریکا می دانند که این باور بعید و غیرمحتمل است. آنها نگران این نیستند که ما نمی توانیم مانع از یک ایران مسلح به سلاح هسته ای شویم- آنها نگران این هستند که یک ایران مجهز به سلاح هسته ای بتواند مانع ما شود.

همانطور که توماس دانلی، تحلیل گر ارشد مسئله ایران در اندیشکده اینترپرایز آمریکایی در سال 2004 عنوان کرد"چشم انداز یک ایران هسته ای یک کابوس است... به خاطر تاثیر محدود کننده اش برای استراتژی آمریکا در رابطه با خاورمیانه.... مطمئن ترین عامل بازدارنده برای اقدام آمریکا یک زرادخانه هسته ای فعال است". این دیدگاه، که ما نباید اجازه دهیم کشورهای دیگر ما را از برپایی جنگ باز دارند، یک باور اساسی دولت آمریکا است و در واقع دلیل اصلی حمله به عراق عنوان شد._​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

ن*خست‌وزیر کره شمالی خواهان کمک‌های فوری ایران به مردم کشورش به دلیل خشکسالی شده است.
*

ایرنا، خبرگزاری رسمی ایران، می‌گوید سفیر کره شمالی در ایران در دیدار با رئیس‌ جمعیت هلال احمر، *درخواست اضطراری نخست‌وزیر کره شمالی برای کمک به دولت و مردم* این کشور را مطرح کرده است.

امیر محسن ضیایی، رئیس جمعیت هلال احمر ایران در پاسخ گفته است که *"تمام تلاش خود را به کار می‌بندیم تا پس از بررسی این موضوع، هر اندازه برای ما مقدور باشد، کمک کنی*م."

سفیر کره شمالی در ایران گفته است که کشورش "به دلیل تحریم‌های وضع شده، با مشکلات بسیاری در بخش اقتصادی، به خصوص تامین مواد غذایی" رو‌به‌رو است.

سفیر کره شمالی گفته است که کشورش از ایران درخواست کرده تا "هر اندازه که در توان دارد" به کره شمالی کمک کند.

طی هفته‌های اخیر شماری از رسانه‌های بین‌المللی از خشکسالی گسترده در کره شمالی خبر دادند.

خبرگزاری رسمی کره شمالی گفته است این خشکسالی طی یکصد سال اخیر بی‌سابقه بوده است.

این خشکسالی باعث کمبود مواد غذایی در کره شمالی شده است.

کره شمالی در سال‌های میانی تا پایانی د*هه نود میلادی نیز دچار خشکسالی شد که در نتیجه قحطی ناشی از آن، هزاران نفر در این کشور جان خود را از دست دادند*.

in baba haalish nist sistane khodemoon che vazi daare .. sistan ke sahle nesfe bishtare keshvar ... ye daryache saalem namoonde.

Hala Dar avaz chi migirim ? nukes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> ن*خست‌وزیر کره شمالی خواهان کمک‌های فوری ایران به مردم کشورش به دلیل خشکسالی شده است.
> *
> 
> ایرنا، خبرگزاری رسمی ایران، می‌گوید سفیر کره شمالی در ایران در دیدار با رئیس‌ جمعیت هلال احمر، *درخواست اضطراری نخست‌وزیر کره شمالی برای کمک به دولت و مردم* این کشور را مطرح کرده است.
> 
> امیر محسن ضیایی، رئیس جمعیت هلال احمر ایران در پاسخ گفته است که *"تمام تلاش خود را به کار می‌بندیم تا پس از بررسی این موضوع، هر اندازه برای ما مقدور باشد، کمک کنی*م."
> 
> سفیر کره شمالی در ایران گفته است که کشورش "به دلیل تحریم‌های وضع شده، با مشکلات بسیاری در بخش اقتصادی، به خصوص تامین مواد غذایی" رو‌به‌رو است.
> 
> سفیر کره شمالی گفته است که کشورش از ایران درخواست کرده تا "هر اندازه که در توان دارد" به کره شمالی کمک کند.
> 
> طی هفته‌های اخیر شماری از رسانه‌های بین‌المللی از خشکسالی گسترده در کره شمالی خبر دادند.
> 
> خبرگزاری رسمی کره شمالی گفته است این خشکسالی طی یکصد سال اخیر بی‌سابقه بوده است.
> 
> این خشکسالی باعث کمبود مواد غذایی در کره شمالی شده است.
> 
> کره شمالی در سال‌های میانی تا پایانی د*هه نود میلادی نیز دچار خشکسالی شد که در نتیجه قحطی ناشی از آن، هزاران نفر در این کشور جان خود را از دست دادند*.
> 
> in baba haalish nist sistane khodemoon che vazi daare .. sistan ke sahle nesfe bishtare keshvar ... ye daryache saalem namoonde.
> 
> Hala Dar avaz chi migirim ? nukes ?



Vaz kheili kharabeh onja va hich komaki ham nadaran. Iran bayad barashoon gandom va azoogheh bekhareh. Hala tahte onvan komak ya vaam. Chonkeh beh Iran to jang komak kardan makhsosan to artillery va moshak sazi. Janbeh digasham hamoon hastieh, choonkeh ba in mozakerat digeh Iran nemitooneh atomi besheh. Hamin rah baghi mimoneh. Pasfarda ageh saudi az yeh jayi kharid (masalan az pak ya hata az hamin koreh chonkeh kheili gorosnan), iran kenef misheh va amniat keshvar beh khatar miofteh. Ageh 7-8 taragheh begiran va 1-2 million ton gandom bedan, arzshesho dareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Daneshmand said:


> Vaz kheili kharabeh onja va hich komaki ham nadaran. Iran bayad barashoon gandom va azoogheh bekhareh. Hala tahte onvan komak ya vaam. Chonkeh beh Iran to jang komak kardan makhsosan to artillery va moshak sazi. Janbeh digasham hamoon hastieh, choonkeh ba in mozakerat digeh Iran nemitooneh atomi besheh. Hamin rah baghi mimoneh. Pasfarda ageh saudi az yeh jayi kharid (masalan az pak ya hata az hamin koreh chonkeh kheili gorosnan), iran kenef misheh va amniat keshvar beh khatar miofteh. Ageh 7-8 taragheh begiran va 1-2 million ton gandom bedan, arzshesho dareh.


Komak kardan khoobe dadash vali akhe chera mellate iran bayad jore systeme mozakhrafe communist moroosi haakem bar NK ro bekeshan .. SK mardomesh too refahe kamelan. hamoontor ke gofti tanha dar soorati miarze ke iran be andaze hadeaghal 2 warhead , weapons grade plutonium daryaft kone bara rooze mabada ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

rahi2357 said:


> ن*خست‌وزیر کره شمالی خواهان کمک‌های فوری ایران به مردم کشورش به دلیل خشکسالی شده است.
> *
> 
> ایرنا، خبرگزاری رسمی ایران، می‌گوید سفیر کره شمالی در ایران در دیدار با رئیس‌ جمعیت هلال احمر، *درخواست اضطراری نخست‌وزیر کره شمالی برای کمک به دولت و مردم* این کشور را مطرح کرده است.
> 
> امیر محسن ضیایی، رئیس جمعیت هلال احمر ایران در پاسخ گفته است که *"تمام تلاش خود را به کار می‌بندیم تا پس از بررسی این موضوع، هر اندازه برای ما مقدور باشد، کمک کنی*م."
> 
> سفیر کره شمالی در ایران گفته است که کشورش "به دلیل تحریم‌های وضع شده، با مشکلات بسیاری در بخش اقتصادی، به خصوص تامین مواد غذایی" رو‌به‌رو است.
> 
> سفیر کره شمالی گفته است که کشورش از ایران درخواست کرده تا "هر اندازه که در توان دارد" به کره شمالی کمک کند.
> 
> طی هفته‌های اخیر شماری از رسانه‌های بین‌المللی از خشکسالی گسترده در کره شمالی خبر دادند.
> 
> خبرگزاری رسمی کره شمالی گفته است این خشکسالی طی یکصد سال اخیر بی‌سابقه بوده است.
> 
> این خشکسالی باعث کمبود مواد غذایی در کره شمالی شده است.
> 
> کره شمالی در سال‌های میانی تا پایانی د*هه نود میلادی نیز دچار خشکسالی شد که در نتیجه قحطی ناشی از آن، هزاران نفر در این کشور جان خود را از دست دادند*.
> 
> in baba haalish nist sistane khodemoon che vazi daare .. sistan ke sahle nesfe bishtare keshvar ... ye daryache saalem namoonde.
> 
> Hala Dar avaz chi migirim ? nukes ?



Average precipitation in North Korea: ~1100 mm/year
Average precipitation in Iran: 228 mm/year (almost all from the North and NW)
Average precipitation in depth (mm per year) in Iran

Drought isn't their issue. How come South Korea isn't ever going hungry? Same geography, same people, same eating habits... They have 5 times the rainfall and less mouths to feed then Iran does. Most of Iran's rainfall is also concentrated in the North and NW. Southern Iran and Central Iran barely get a drop of rain. You're from Shiraz like I am so you know how it is. Summers are absolutely horrific down there. Now a country like NK is asking for help. Perhaps change your fucking *** backward ways and join the rest of the world and you'll be prosperous like South Korea.

sigh... Iran cheghad badbakhte ke bayad ba in heyvoona bepare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rahi2357 said:


> Komak kardan khoobe dadash vali akhe chera mellate iran bayad jore systeme mozakhrafe communist moroosi haakem bar NK ro bekeshan .. SK mardomesh too refahe kamelan. hamoontor ke gofti tanha dar soorati miarze ke iran be andaze hadeaghal 2 warhead , weapons grade plutonium daryaft kone bara rooze mabada ..


Nuke dadash

@Serpentine 
Why don't u answer in PM ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rahi2357 said:


> Komak kardan khoobe dadash vali akhe chera mellate iran bayad jore systeme mozakhrafe communist moroosi haakem bar NK ro bekeshan .. SK mardomesh too refahe kamelan. hamoontor ke gofti tanha dar soorati miarze ke iran be andaze hadeaghal 2 warhead , weapons grade plutonium daryaft kone bara rooze mabada ..


shak nakonid iran ya komake naghabel va koochaki mikone ya agar komaki asasi bokone dar moghabel chizi ro talab mikone... NK baraye iran hich arzeshi joz komak gereftan dar sakhte ye seri selah ha nadareh... az vaghti in topol namaki shode raees badtar ham shode be nazar!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine to chera javab mano nemidi?


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> @Serpentine to chera javab mano nemidi?



من معمولا دیر به دیر چک میکنم پیغامای خصوصی رو. البته شما هم ماشالله تند تند پیام میزنی. ترجیحا کاری داشتی توی همین تاپیک بزنی بهتره


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> من معمولا دیر به دیر چک میکنم پیغامای خصوصی رو. البته شما هم ماشالله تند تند پیام میزنی. ترجیحا کاری داشتی توی همین تاپیک بزنی بهتره


عزیزم شما داری روزی 2800 تا پیام به وهابی ها میدی. من از دیروز دارم بهت پیام میدم با اینکه چندین بار ایرانیان سکشن رو چک کردی جواب ندادی. بابا حالا نمیخاد خودتو انقد بگیری لطفا جوگیر نشو.
بعدم لطفا منو تو کیک اد کن
من کی "تند تند" پیام دادم؟ 
من کلا دو تا درخواست داشتم که اصلا جواب ندادی
!تا الان

لابد الانشم تا نیم ساعت بعد جواب نمیدی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> عزیزم شما داری روزی 2800 تا پیام به وهابی ها میدی. من از دیروز دارم بهت پیام میدم با اینکه چندین بار ایرانیان سکشن رو چک کردی جواب ندادی. بابا حالا نمیخاد خودتو انقد بگیری لطفا جوگیر نشو.
> بعدم لطفا منو تو کیک اد کن
> من کی "تند تند" پیام دادم؟
> من کلا دو تا درخواست داشتم که اصلا جواب ندادی
> !تا الان
> 
> لابد الانشم تا نیم ساعت بعد جواب نمیدی



خودم برای کی بگیرم؟ برای شما بگیرم؟ یه دلیل بیار که من خودمو بخوام برای شما بگیرم؟ 

اول اینکه توی کیک ادت کردم. دوم اینکه تنها کسی که تند تند پیام میده و امر و نهی میکنه اینجا شمایی، انگار که بنده خدمتکار شما هستم و وظیفه دارم به محض پیام دادن شما آنلاین بشم و دست به سینه حاضر بشم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> Komak kardan khoobe dadash vali akhe chera mellate iran bayad jore systeme mozakhrafe communist moroosi haakem bar NK ro bekeshan .. SK mardomesh too refahe kamelan. hamoontor ke gofti tanha dar soorati miarze ke iran be andaze hadeaghal 2 warhead , weapons grade plutonium daryaft kone bara rooze mabada ..



Choonkeh Iran vasate naafe oroopa nist. Baleh ageh hamsayehai Iran Alman, Faranse, Italia va Otrish bodan, harfeh shoma kamelan beja bood. To Iran ageh shekama yekam gorosneh bemoneh behtar az ineh keh beh khak o khon keshideh besheh (tazeh ageh shekama seer ham besheh shoro mikonan joftak endakhtan). Mellati keh natoonesteh ba dashtan oghianoose azim naft va gaz va hezar joor manabeh tabi'ei digeh shekamesho seer koneh, ba yek komak chand sad million dollari nakardan beh korehia, bakhtesh avaz nemisheh. 

Iran bayad ahromhai fesharesho dar siasateh khareji negah dareh. Ino man barayeh khodam nemigama. Ma keh az saaliane saal to kharej hastim. Ageh mamlekat beh tarafeh khoonrizi bereh (keh in aaremaan va hadafeh tamam ghodrathai bozorg va kochik ya hata keshvarhai lilliputi dar jonoob Iran hast), shomaha keh to Iran hastin zarar mikonin. 

Kholaseh tajrobeh zendegi, motale'eh va jahanbini man ineh keh donya jayeh mehrabooni nist. Hamin SK ya zhaponiha ya Oropia dasteshoon bereseh Irania ro mesleh hasharat mikoshan ta cheh bereseh hamsayehai sharghi va gharbi va shomali o jonobi Iran. Hamin SK keh inghadr to REFAH hastan vaghti didan Iran rafteh zir feshar miliard miliard dollar Irano keshidan bala, yek nemonash hamoon ghazieh Entekhab Industrial Group bood keh SK saresho bord zir aab.

Ageh kesai to Iran fekr mikonan ba zaeef kardan nezami Iran, ya ba beh estelah CASTERATION hastei Iran barayeh mellat refah ijad mikonan, sakht dar eshtebah hastan. Refah ya ba jamiat kam va manabeh azim tabi'ei bevojod miad mesleh Qatar va Kuwait va amsaale ina, ya inkeh dar jame'ei keh mitooneh Oleg Losev toolid koneh va azashoon estefadeh eghtesaadi koneh. Iran jozveh hich kodom az in goroha nist pas bana barin hich vaght nemitooneh dar oon hada refah dashteh basheh. Chenin refahi yek sarab bish nist va amniat keshvar ro nabayad ghorban in sarab kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

@scythian500 and @rahi2357

Salam dadasha. I have a question for you. Can you please reply in English as my Farsi is not great and I want to understand your reply fully.
What is the development plan for Iranian semiconductor fabs etc? I know we have a Parse semiconductor and they have in the past made a Chip, but I want to know why hasn't Iran perused this field very strongly?
I am aware of the costs involved, but this is such an important and strategic field that I am very sad we see lack development in this area. I mean look at Taiwan, they're a hub for these things. I know Iran has great electronic engineers graduates but sadly they leave the country as the US etc give them green card and persuade them to go there.






Are there any projects and any plans you know of for microprocessor, chip fab plants etc technology? I mean big and ambitious plans. We really need to invest heavily in this sector. Once again, I know these sector need billions of funding, and despite sanctions, this is something we need to invest in as much as possible.

What we have seen in this past is that Iran was behind in many fields, nanotech, laser etc but we very quickly caught up! I want to see something like this for chips as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> خودم برای کی بگیرم؟ برای شما بگیرم؟ یه دلیل بیار که من خودمو بخوام برای شما بگیرم؟
> 
> اول اینکه توی کیک ادت کردم. دوم اینکه تنها کسی که تند تند پیام میده و امر و نهی میکنه اینجا شمایی، انگار که بنده خدمتکار شما هستم و وظیفه دارم به محض پیام دادن شما آنلاین بشم و دست به سینه حاضر بشم.


عزیزم شما تو پی ام علیرغم اینکه 4- 5 تبارتکرارش کردم اصلا جواب ندادی در حالی که داری روزی چندها... پیام به خارجیا میدی. تا همین الانم جواب ندادی. من دو تا درخواست کردم نه امر ونهی. یکی خواستم تایتل یکی از ترید هام رو عوض کنی. یکی هم منو با نام جدید تو کیک اد کنی چون پسورد قبلیم یادم رفته. شما 1 روز و نصفی (نزدیک دو روز) اصلا و ابدا جواب ندادی تا اینکه تو چیل ترید بهت پیام دادم. حالا بگو من کی امر و نهی شما رو کردم؟ بعدم من نگفتم شما خودتو برا من میگیری, منظور من این بود که یه جوارایی یه حس خاصی مثل غرور داری. حالا بهتره بگذریم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*بین دو چیز مردد هستم
گوش دراز بودن مردم یا قدرت هلیکوفتری ما*


*Official: Iran 3rd Biggest Helicopter Power in World*








*واقعا یکی نیست دهن این فرمانده رو گچ بگیره*



Serpentine said:


> انگار که بنده خدمتکار شما هستم و وظیفه دارم به محض پیام دادن شما آنلاین بشم و دست به سینه حاضر بشم.





خدا بهت صبر بده سرپی جان
اقا صلوات بفرست 
----------------------------------------
@2800 

دوست عزیز این چه تاپیکی بود که زدی؟

این جور اراجیف فرمانده ها فقط باعث بی ابرویی ما میشه
اگه می تونی پاکش کن
Iran Military News | Page 18

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *بین دو چیز مردد هستم
> گوش دراز بودن مردم یا قدرت هلیکوفتری ما*
> 
> 
> *Official: Iran 3rd Biggest Helicopter Power in World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *واقعا یکی نیست دهن این فرمانده رو گچ بگیره*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خدا بهت صبر بده سرپی جان
> اقا صلوات بفرست
> ----------------------------------------
> @2800
> 
> دوست عزیز این چه تاپیکی بود که زدی؟
> 
> این جور اراجیف فرمانده ها فقط باعث بی ابرویی ما میشه
> اگه می تونی پاکش کن
> Iran Military News | Page 18





قبل از اینکه شما بگی پاکش کردم ..

ولی در کل شما هم نمیدونی چه کارایی تو کشور انجام شده و میشه گفت 60 70 درصدشون هم گفته نشده.

راستی صبح جمعت بخیر شما کدوم شهر زندگی میکنی؟ صبح جمعه هم که سحر خیزی : دی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

2800 said:


> قبل از اینکه شما بگی پاکش کردم ..
> 
> ولی در کل شما هم نمیدونی چه کارایی تو کشور انجام شده و میشه گفت 60 70 درصدشون هم گفته نشده.
> 
> راستی صبح جمعت بخیر شما کدوم شهر زندگی میکنی؟ صبح جمعه هم که سحر خیزی : دی


60-70 darsad gofte nashode taze? LOOL

10 deyeghei 15ta khabar miad ke Iran behtarine to ele, bishtarine to bele. Kole European Union andazeye Iran gonde goozi nemikone.

Iran nominal GDPish dar kol 300-400 billione! Ostani ke man toosh daram zendegi mikonam GDPish 340 billion dollare, faghadam 4 million nafar adam toosh zendegi mikone!!!!!

Badbakhto bi pool ke hastin, hich kare khasi to donyaham ke anjam nemidin, tamame donya tahrimetoon karde, hameye donya joz Pakistan az Iran tanafor dare, ayandeham ke chi begam. Bad be andaze 3/4 kore zamin faghad eheno tolop mikonin. 

Haminjoor zaye bazi poshte zaye bazi.


----------



## Aramagedon

Abii said:


> Badbakhto bi pool ke hastin, hich kare khasi to donyaham ke anjam nemidin, *tamame donya (Amrica)* tahrimetoon karde, hameye donya joz Pakistan az Iran tanafor dare, ayandeham ke chi begam. Bad be andaze 3/4 kore zamin faghad eheno tolop mikonin.
> 
> Haminjoor zaye bazi poshte zaye bazi.


بله داریم دست گل آمریکایی ها رو تو افغانستان, عراق, فلسطین , لیبی, پاکستان, سوریه، مصر و خیلی دیگه از کشورای دیگه ی جهان میبینیم.
بعدم واسه خودت دری وری تحویل نده اقتصاد ایران جزئ 20 اقتصاد اول دنباس تو سال 2011 2012 هم از کانادا جلوتر بود.

Iran higher than canada in 2011

2014 map:




اگه تو امریکا رو دوست داری به سرنوشت اون .
کشورایی که بالا گفتم نگاه کن

یه ذره از اون بالا خونت استفاده کن فقط یه ذره ...


----------



## Abii

Az too koonet dar ovordi ino? Canada is in the G8 you imbecile. Ghade ye torobche halit nist to engar.

Iran's per capita is *4000-6000* according to all 4 recognized lists. Canada's per capita GDP is *50,000 to 52,000*
List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






World Development Indicators-Google Public Data Explorer

1.82 TRILLION US DOLLARS vs. 360 billion. It's not even close. It's a massacre. Chejoori enghade adam mitoone eshtebah bashe? Vay ke cheghad shomaha khereftin bekhoda.

@rmi5 Dari ino? Mige GDP Canada az Iran kamtare HAHAHAHA lmao. Fekr mikardam Mohsen shoote, vali in yeki ke dige natanha too bagh nist, asan nemidoone bagh chie.


----------



## Aramagedon

Abii said:


> Ridam behet hala oftadi be goh khori.
> 
> Ridi badjoor.


Akhe...censor Iran 18 omin hast canda 16 omin.

List of countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## haman10

Bah bah che moadabin bache ha .

neshoon dahandeye sat'he savad va farhangetoone . bah bah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

The realities: Foreign Office ‘did not stop Iraq making chemical weapons’ | Politics | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Man mazerat mikham bi adabi kardam vali abii dast be foshesh naghde va mamulan harfasho kollan ba fosh mige.
===
@Abii dusti behtar az doshmani hast, manam mesle khodet ye iran parastam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

2800 said:


> Akhe...censor Iran 18 omin hast canda 16 omin.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Purchasing power parity is bs that's used by only 3rd world countries to inflate figures.

For one, it's an arbitrary system. Let me explain:

Inflation is calculated by setting up a base year and looking at X amount of essential goods and services used by most people. Take for example milk, bread etc... You create a basket of products and set year X as the base year. Every year you monitor the EXACT SAME basket of products and their prices. From that you get the CPI (consumer price index) or inflation. Now this is a very arbitrary system. A country like North Korea that has constant food shortages can go ahead and remove the price of bread from the basket of goods and claim to have a low CPI. Iran's central bank routinely manipulates the basket and adds and subtracts goods to the basket, WITHOUT adjusting the base year. By doing this they can manipulate the CPI.

Say in year 1 you have 5 items in your basket. In year 3 the price of item 4 increases, so to make it look like you have a low CPI, you remove item 4 and replace it with something else entirely. This would make the calculation null and void, b/c you now have to set base year to the year where you made the adjustments. This doesn't happen in Iran.

Now that you understand that, let's look at purchasing power parity. The claim is that the price of goods aren't equal in every market. This is a correct notion. A piece of bread can be 3 times cheaper in Iran than it is in Canada. So 1 dollar in Iran will go a long way compared to 1 dollar in the US. HOWEVER, it's absolutely wrong to look at PPP GDP and use that as a source of comparison (you would have failed all your courses if you had used PPP GDP and gone to my university). For one, the multiplication factor comes from 1000 different sources. Iran can claim to have a multiplication factor of 5, North Korea can claim a factor of 10 etc... Suddenly North Korea's GDP is higher than USA (lol). Secondly, these countries still have to import goods and services in American dollars. Trade gets done with US dollars, not Iranian rials. That's where nominal GDP is important.

Iran's purchasing power can only be calculated in American dollars, because that's the currency being used in world trade. Also, the PPP factor is arbitrary and can be manipulated. It's made up. Nominal GDP calculation IS MUCH MORE equal among different countries and has less room for manipulation. That means comparisons actually make sense, while PPP figures are manipulated heavily and you can't separate fact and fiction. 

This should be common sense. How can Canada, a country with 33 million people and a nominal GDP of 1.8 TRILLION DOLLARS, a country that's in the G8, have almost the same PPP as a country like Iran, a country with a nominal GDP of 320 billion dollars (same as only 1 of Canada's provinces). Of course the answer is PPP manipulation. It's an arbitrary made up calculation.

I didn't use one swear word in my post. I tried to explain to you the best way I could. Let's see if this is going to make a difference. My assumption is it makes no difference if I cuss or don't. You're not here to discuss matters logically. You're here for the same reason Hasani is here. Prove me wrong though. Let's see if you're actually here to learn something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

2800 said:


> راستی صبح جمعت بخیر شما کدوم شهر زندگی میکنی؟ صبح جمعه هم که سحر خیزی : دی


بابل

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بابل


خوش بحالت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> خوش بحالت


be charto partaye in yaroo afghani goosh nadi ha... in ostade kososher goftane... I,m an economist and I can tell you that that afghan false flagger has no idea about what he is blabbering about...

in simple explanation your points are more true than those of Afghani false flagger...

Not long ago, there was only one system to calculate how much real income is generated in one specific economic society. It used to be done by Nominal USD... That stayed the case as Western capitalism and USA specifically, benefited a lot from stay on that course... It is like cancelling the old system of Gold for Currency Value. The Western bankers and their puppet politicians are experts of deceiving other countries to make their dollar to work for them... USA had nothing to offer after they matured by giving so much importance to WWII urgency need of industrial production. In simple words, USA can never be that rich if they stay with their incomes from industry, agriculture... They needed to create new false income by promoting two things. First, they promoted speculation and leverage in their financial instruments so they can create a type of income that only get created by printing more useless papers under seducing names...

The second weapon was to cancel Gold Vs Currency system and then make Dollar the sole international currency by using their media, hollywood and even their military forces... They made dollar a soldier... a penny-worth paper that creates income for USA, by printing more and more dollars and sending them out of country for importing services and life luxury. They started a false cycle of debt and debt... They are now literally a bankrupt nation if some of countries with huge Dollar reserves ask US to change their worthless dollars to real hardcopy wealth.

USA economic system is a total failure that soon will show its ugly face... There is a famous notion of BUBBLE real estate or bubble stock exchange prices... but American economy is a full scale bubble based on never-ending debts and debts... all capitalist countries who follow US are sinking in the same way with one difference that they lost twice as hard as they also paid for the well being of USA but will crash hard because of USA...

GDP, GNI or other Gross Domestic/National Product numbers were based on delusional formulas that used to serve Western nations the most... here a Paksitani economics stepped in and asked the world to change the notion into its real form. PPP (Purchasing Power Parity) based GDP is the only formula that calculates the exact, real worth of income generates in each and every country... why?

Because Nominal USD only works in economies with huge trade numbers... for countries who import a majority of their needs and export a majority of their productions... for countries with a fully capitalism system.... here we see more than 2 third of all nations on earth with another economic system... Soon, economists realized that Nominal GDP never reflect how much income is generated by its original meaning as Income = real food, real machines, real everything and not only a paper... Even if you look at Australia, you see that their inflated +$60000 per capita GDP loses value when it comes to real worth of those dollars... Australians can buy only around $38000 to 40000 with those $60000!! The opposite is also true...

There was also another reason that made Nominal GDP useless... there were countries around the world that had fluctuating exchange rates Vs dollar due to many unexpected reasons... Iran lies in this category as IRR value has been attacked intentionally by Western Sanctions... Making a 1200 IRT = USD soar to 3300 IRT for a dollar while inflation was not under control... Although this attack is a bless in disguise for Iranian economy in long term... Iran had to limit Dollar from rising in accordance to the inflation it had... There was a unique situation and Iran needed to keep the dollar low until it can generate more growth by building infra... Iran needed low dollar rate to make its people have a sense of calmness and wealth after a devastating war...

Iran was forced to keep dollar low until things are right to let it go...but enemies of Iran did it sooner than it must... however, with the new Iranian heading toward industrialization and new era of modern high tech exports, Iranian economy will benefit a lot from this higher US dollars... It was a poison 10 years ago and a blessing now and in future... There were also countries who intentionally practiced rate manipulations... China for example, due to its export oriented policies can not afford to let Chinese Yuan to rise in value... This will hurt their export based economy hard...

so let's imagine this:

You get 1200000 IRT for month... that 1200000 was equal to $1000 Last month (or even week), there were no sanctions on central bank or Iranian rial... Last month you could buy a bread for 500 tomans a piece... now, after a month, there is a war and the exchange rate of IRR=USD has risen in a way that your whole salary can be changed to only $365

you obviously no longer can afford to buy an imported luxury car which is imported by US dollar..! but wait... Does this huge change in nominal equivalent of your income deprives you of other necessities too?... does your inability to buy an imported luxury car today affect your ability to buy locally produced bread from local wheat? the answer is NO.. If Nominal income is true than you as someone who got paid $1000 last month and $365 today must lose your purchasing power by almost 3 times... but is it the case? Of course NOT
(Above numbers are imaginations only... does not reflect real exchange rates)

This is why World Bank comes create an adjustable weighting formula to calculate how much REAL products or goods one can buy in IRAN... it isnearly 3.2 now...this almost 3.2 times more PPP GDP shows that every Iranian Rial that you make in Iran has a real value (purchasing power) of at least 3.2 Iranian Rials in United States. This means if you get 1200000 Tomans and you can change it to $365 today it means that your $365 in Iran has 3.2 times more power to buy good and services... This means your salary is equal to $1168 if spent in USA or other countries...

Iranian economy is a majority locally produced goods and services... Iranians now buy less imported stuff than before... Iran with 78 million people and 1.32 Trillion dollars of GDP only imports around $50 billion dollar worth of goods and services from outside world...

Iranian banking authorities never manipulated IRR = USD rates in an evil way... Iran with rapid expansion after a devastating war needed to adopt a semi-floating exchange rate system... Even today in Europe and USA, russia and China they practice almost a same approach but interfering to balance exchange rates for their benefit...

There was only one president who happened to be a manipulator of rates for its own propaganda... before and after his government, the exchange rate was somehow rational... even today while knowing that helping empower IRR against dollar is somehow bad but the gov has no choice but to bring back trust and confidence into markets so Iranian businessmen can count on a normal fluctuation in exchange rates... so they can export more..and import more without a fear of losing money...

Despite all these Western numbers of Iranian GDP, I and many other economists think that these number never reflect Iranian true economy size... Iran with its unique economical and political structure has many sources of income and production uncounted... Based on estimates there is at least %20 more income in Iran in unofficial, off the records... I say, it is even bigger than %20 as numbers given by businesses are always lower than their reality due to their off the record activities...

There also been a paper suggesting to renew the GDP PPP based with a new more flexible formula that can account all hidden incomes too... I personally worked on such formula for some time... but due to tis complexity I left it stalled for a while...

Based on my personal observations and comparing similar life styles around me... Iranian per capita GDP PPP is at least $22000 to 25000 ... you know, I give you an example...Have you ever wondered how come a simple public servant with a salary around 1.5 to 2 million tomans per year can afford to buy a house and a car and still have investments and little money in bank? You do the math... number of months and years they get paid and their salary plus considering their expenses that far exceed their official incomes...

so, don't listen to the garbage empty chale bazari talk of some illiterate people here... They think because they are a PHD of fazel Ab... then they are the master mind and know everything!!

GDP PPP is real and true... It is the only formula that calculate real wealth... It is like saying Pakistani people are living off a $1500 per capita that means $125 per month... Do they afford to buy let,s say... 25 Mac donalds? what about other expenses!!

A Canadian with $35000 of yearly income can live a life equal to around 1300000 Iranian Tomans in Iran which is equal to around $4700 to $5000 if changed into Dollars!!

I'm not saying Iranian per capita is better than Canadians but its not that different.. believe me... This is the exact reason many Iranian immigrant to Canada, when asked if they feel richer in Canada, they say: Higher Salaries = Higher Expenses ... I personally countered many Iranian diaspora who complain about how wrong they were thinking higher salary numbers decieved them... They complain that they need to work more work in Canada in order to be able to maintain their Iranian life style in Canada...

These are the only numbers that will stay dependent to how much more income are really created in Iran... These number are the only ones who reflect how much wealth you can get in Iran:

Iranian GDP = 1.32 Trillions
Iranian GDP per capita = 17300 Dollars

Iranian Nominal GDP is just a hoax... It was $7500 three years ago... $5000 today... and will be $1000000 if the government flow its post-sanctions dollars into currency market!! These numbers are for fun... and not real...

so, the moral advice... don't ever listen to these goozoos who suddenly are economists beside being an Afghani false flagger!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Ajab economisti ke be per capita mige "per capital." Age to economisti, manam jarahe ghalbam. 

You're a failed 60 year old man that gets "dahan be dahan" with 20 something year old kids. You're a senior citizen that literally argues with 20 something year olds on a Pakistani troll forum. Do you have a family? A life? You're an economist now? You can't even spell "per capita" correctly.

And what kind of an economist mixes politics with facts and numbers? Your essay had more bull shit akhoond and communist era kososher political theories in it then economic theories. 

Martike 80 sale dahan be dahan shode ba ye mosht 20 sale. Khak to saret ke enghade alafi to in sen. You're a poor nobody with no life. What's your work experience? Which banks did you work for aghaye "economist"? Lay it down for us. Or is it just kososher like the rest of your claims?


----------



## kollang

Gholi joon hers nazan shiret khos mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

scythian500 said:


> be charto partaye in yaroo afghani goosh nadi ha... in ostade kososher goftane... I,m an economist and I can tell you that that afghan false flagger has no idea about what he is blabbering about...
> 
> in simple explanation your points are more true than those of Afghani false flagger...
> 
> Not long ago, there was only one system to calculate how much real income is generated in one specific economic society. It used to be done by Nominal USD... That stayed the case as Western capitalism and USA specifically, benefited a lot from stay on that course... It is like cancelling the old system of Gold for Currency Value. The Western bankers and their puppet politicians are experts of deceiving other countries to make their dollar to work for them... USA had nothing to offer after they matured by giving so much importance to WWII urgency need of industrial production. In simple words, USA can never be that rich if they stay with their incomes from industry, agriculture... They needed to create new false income by promoting two things. First, they promoted speculation and leverage in their financial instruments so they can create a type of income that only get created by printing more useless papers under seducing names...
> 
> The second weapon was to cancel Gold Vs Currency system and then make Dollar the sole international currency by using their media, hollywood and even their military forces... They made dollar a soldier... a penny-worth paper that creates income for USA, by printing more and more dollars and sending them out of country for importing services and life luxury. They started a false cycle of debt and debt... They are now literally a bankrupt nation if some of countries with huge Dollar reserves ask US to change their worthless dollars to real hardcopy wealth.
> 
> USA economic system is a total failure that soon will show its ugly face... There is a famous notion of BUBBLE real estate or bubble stock exchange prices... but American economy is a full scale bubble based on never-ending debts and debts... all capitalist countries who follow US are sinking in the same way with one difference that they lost twice as hard as they also paid for the well being of USA but will crash hard because of USA...
> 
> GDP, GNI or other Gross Domestic/National Product numbers were based on delusional formulas that used to serve Western nations the most... here a Paksitani economics stepped in and asked the world to change the notion into its real form. PPP (Purchasing Power Parity) based GDP is the only formula that calculates the exact, real worth of income generates in each and every country... why?
> 
> Because Nominal USD only works in economies with huge trade numbers... for countries who import a majority of their needs and export a majority of their productions... for countries with a fully capitalism system.... here we see more than 2 third of all nations on earth with another economic system... Soon, economists realized that Nominal GDP never reflect how much income is generated by its original meaning as Income = real food, real machines, real everything and not only a paper... Even if you look at Australia, you see that their inflated +$60000 per capita GDP loses value when it comes to real worth of those dollars... Australians can buy only around $38000 to 40000 with those $60000!! The opposite is also true...
> 
> There was also another reason that made Nominal GDP useless... there were countries around the world that had fluctuating exchange rates Vs dollar due to many unexpected reasons... Iran lies in this category as IRR value has been attacked intentionally by Western Sanctions... Making a 1200 IRT = USD soar to 3300 IRT for a dollar while inflation was not under control... Although this attack is a bless in disguise for Iranian economy in long term... Iran had to limit Dollar from rising in accordance to the inflation it had... There was a unique situation and Iran needed to keep the dollar low until it can generate more growth by building infra... Iran needed low dollar rate to make its people have a sense of calmness and wealth after a devastating war...
> 
> Iran was forced to keep dollar low until things are right to let it go...but enemies of Iran did it sooner than it must... however, with the new Iranian heading toward industrialization and new era of modern high tech exports, Iranian economy will benefit a lot from this higher US dollars... It was a poison 10 years ago and a blessing now and in future... There were also countries who intentionally practiced rate manipulations... China for example, due to its export oriented policies can not afford to let Chinese Yuan to rise in value... This will hurt their export based economy hard...
> 
> so let's imagine this:
> 
> You get 1200000 IRT for month... that 1200000 was equal to $1000 Last month (or even week), there were no sanctions on central bank or Iranian rial... Last month you could buy a bread for 500 tomans a piece... now, after a month, there is a war and the exchange rate of IRR=USD has risen in a way that your whole salary can be changed to only $365
> 
> you obviously no longer can afford to buy an imported luxury car which is imported by US dollar..! but wait... Does this huge change in nominal equivalent of your income deprives you of other necessities too?... does your inability to buy an imported luxury car today affect your ability to buy locally produced bread from local wheat? the answer is NO.. If Nominal income is true than you as someone who got paid $1000 last month and $365 today must lose your purchasing power by almost 3 times... but is it the case? Of course NOT
> (Above numbers are imaginations only... does not reflect real exchange rates)
> 
> This is why World Bank comes create an adjustable weighting formula to calculate how much REAL products or goods one can buy in IRAN... it isnearly 3.2 now...this almost 3.2 times more PPP GDP shows that every Iranian Rial that you make in Iran has a real value (purchasing power) of at least 3.2 Iranian Rials in United States. This means if you get 1200000 Tomans and you can change it to $365 today it means that your $365 in Iran has 3.2 times more power to buy good and services... This means your salary is equal to $1168 if spent in USA or other countries...
> 
> Iranian economy is a majority locally produced goods and services... Iranians now buy less imported stuff than before... Iran with 78 million people and 1.32 Trillion dollars of GDP only imports around $50 billion dollar worth of goods and services from outside world...
> 
> Iranian banking authorities never manipulated IRR = USD rates in an evil way... Iran with rapid expansion after a devastating war needed to adopt a semi-floating exchange rate system... Even today in Europe and USA, russia and China they practice almost a same approach but interfering to balance exchange rates for their benefit...
> 
> There was only one president who happened to be a manipulator of rates for its own propaganda... before and after his government, the exchange rate was somehow rational... even today while knowing that helping empower IRR against dollar is somehow bad but the gov has no choice but to bring back trust and confidence into markets so Iranian businessmen can count on a normal fluctuation in exchange rates... so they can export more..and import more without a fear of losing money...
> 
> Despite all these Western numbers of Iranian GDP, I and many other economists think that these number never reflect Iranian true economy size... Iran with its unique economical and political structure has many sources of income and production uncounted... Based on estimates there is at least %20 more income in Iran in unofficial, off the records... I say, it is even bigger than %20 as numbers given by businesses are always lower than their reality due to their off the record activities...
> 
> There also been a paper suggesting to renew the GDP PPP based with a new more flexible formula that can account all hidden incomes too... I personally worked on such formula for some time... but due to tis complexity I left it stalled for a while...
> 
> Based on my personal observations and comparing similar life styles around me... Iranian per capita GDP PPP is at least $22000 to 25000 ... you know, I give you an example...Have you ever wondered how come a simple public servant with a salary around 1.5 to 2 million tomans per year can afford to buy a house and a car and still have investments and little money in bank? You do the math... number of months and years they get paid and their salary plus considering their expenses that far exceed their official incomes...
> 
> so, don't listen to the garbage empty chale bazari talk of some illiterate people here... They think because they are a PHD of fazel Ab... then they are the master mind and know everything!!
> 
> GDP PPP is real and true... It is the only formula that calculate real wealth... It is like saying Pakistani people are living off a $1500 per capita that means $125 per month... Do they afford to buy let,s say... 25 Mac donalds? what about other expenses!!
> 
> A Canadian with $35000 of yearly income can live a life equal to around 1300000 Iranian Tomans in Iran which is equal to around $4700 to $5000 if changed into Dollars!!
> 
> I'm not saying Iranian per capita is better than Canadians but its not that different.. believe me... This is the exact reason many Iranian immigrant to Canada, when asked if they feel richer in Canada, they say: Higher Salaries = Higher Expenses ... I personally countered many Iranian diaspora who complain about how wrong they were thinking higher salary numbers decieved them... They complain that they need to work more work in Canada in order to be able to maintain their Iranian life style in Canada...
> 
> These are the only numbers that will stay dependent to how much more income are really created in Iran... These number are the only ones who reflect how much wealth you can get in Iran:
> 
> Iranian GDP = 1.32 Trillions
> Iranian GDP per capita = 17300 Dollars
> 
> Iranian Nominal GDP is just a hoax... It was $7500 three years ago... $5000 today... and will be $1000000 if the government flow its post-sanctions dollars into currency market!! These numbers are for fun... and not real...
> 
> so, the moral advice... don't ever listen to these goozoos who suddenly are economists beside being an Afghani false flagger!!



seems you have no idea about the difference between Nominal GDP and PPP

PPP works for Iran as it currently is a self sufficient , fully sanctioned country , however as sanctions are lifted
Iran becomes part of the globalized world , and with that , Nominal GDP takes its importance

an average Iranian might be able to afford a car produced in Iran but when foreign makers start taking over the market 
can they afford the same cars an average Canadian can? nope.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

دوستان عزیز
وضعیت اقتصادی کشور مثل روز روشن , معلوم هست و نیاز به امار نداره

در مورد اینده اقتصادی کشور هم نظری ندارم . پیشگویی بلد نیستم​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Abii said:


> Ajab economisti ke be per capita mige "per capital." Age to economisti, manam jarahe ghalbam.
> 
> You're a failed 60 year old man that gets "dahan be dahan" with 20 something year old kids. You're a senior citizen that literally argues with 20 something year olds on a Pakistani troll forum. Do you have a family? A life? You're an economist now? You can't even spell "per capita" correctly.
> 
> And what kind of an economist mixes politics with facts and numbers? Your essay had more bull shit akhoond and communist era kososher political theories in it then economic theories.
> 
> Martike 80 sale dahan be dahan shode ba ye mosht 20 sale. Khak to saret ke enghade alafi to in sen. You're a poor nobody with no life. What's your work experience? Which banks did you work for aghaye "economist"? Lay it down for us. Or is it just kososher like the rest of your claims?



Abi, you're a disgusting little scumbag. One of those whose teeth I'd knock out in a second if possible. Going off being angry all the time, knocking on people over their age and what not. Why don't you shut your f-king mouth with all the negativity? Koskhol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

IR-TR said:


> Abi, you're a disgusting little scumbag. One of those whose teeth I'd knock out in a second if possible. Going off being angry all the time, knocking on people over their age and what not. Why don't you shut your f-king mouth with all the negativity? Koskhol.



اقا نکن, این کارا زشته

دوست من
اگه کسی رو قبول نداری(حتی اگه به شما توهین کرد) ایگنورش کن
لازم نیست توهین کنی
سپاس


----------



## scythian500

guys do u know what it is?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rahi2357

scythian500 said:


> guys do u know what it is?


Yes . Eat iz a kar .

عکس‌خبر؛ 'لامبورگینی دست‌ساز' در مشهد - BBC Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Bacheha ino didin?

Which country/region has the most beautiful girls in the world?



IR-TR said:


> Abi, you're a disgusting little scumbag. One of those whose teeth I'd knock out in a second if possible. Going off being angry all the time, knocking on people over their age and what not. Why don't you shut your f-king mouth with all the negativity? Koskhol.




Because he is imbecile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Irfan Baloch Will u unban me in ME section?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

2800 said:


> @Irfan Baloch Will u unban me in ME section?


Only admin can do that please ask horus or webmaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@WebMaster Will u unban me in ME section?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

نعمت زاده وزیر صنعت در آخرین نشست خبری خود در پاسخ به سوالی در مورد برنامه‌های دولت برای جلوگیری از دور زدن قانون حداکثر استفاده از توان تولید داخل، از تهیه یک فهرست جدید حاوی کالاهای تولید داخل برای ممنوعیت خرید خارجی توسط دستگاه‌های دولتی خبر داد.

وی گفته بود: اخیراً یک فهرست شامل 217 قلم کالای ساخت داخل تهیه و به هیأت دولت ارایه شده تا دستگاه های دولتی از واردات آنها به روش مستقیم یا از طریق پیمانکاران خودداری کنند.

به گفته وی، قبلاً نیز لیستی شامل 186 قلم کالا تهیه شده بود و این بار نیز لیستی شامل بیش از 200 قلم کالا با همکاری دستگاه های دولتی تهیه و برای تصویب به هیأت دولت ارایه شده است.

نعمت زاده گفته بود: با تصویب این فهرست، دستگاه های دولتی موظف می شوند نیازهای خود را از تولیدات داخلی تأمین کنند.

بر این اساس پیش نویس فهرست تکمیلی کالاهای مشمول ممنوعیت خرید خارجی توسط دستگاه‌های دولتی که برای تصویب نهایی به هیأت دولت ارائه شده، به شرح زیر است:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> نعمت زاده وزیر صنعت در آخرین نشست خبری خود در پاسخ به سوالی در مورد برنامه‌های دولت برای جلوگیری از دور زدن قانون حداکثر استفاده از توان تولید داخل، از تهیه یک فهرست جدید حاوی کالاهای تولید داخل برای ممنوعیت خرید خارجی توسط دستگاه‌های دولتی خبر داد.
> 
> وی گفته بود: اخیراً یک فهرست شامل 217 قلم کالای ساخت داخل تهیه و به هیأت دولت ارایه شده تا دستگاه های دولتی از واردات آنها به روش مستقیم یا از طریق پیمانکاران خودداری کنند.
> 
> به گفته وی، قبلاً نیز لیستی شامل 186 قلم کالا تهیه شده بود و این بار نیز لیستی شامل بیش از 200 قلم کالا با همکاری دستگاه های دولتی تهیه و برای تصویب به هیأت دولت ارایه شده است.
> 
> نعمت زاده گفته بود: با تصویب این فهرست، دستگاه های دولتی موظف می شوند نیازهای خود را از تولیدات داخلی تأمین کنند.
> 
> بر این اساس پیش نویس فهرست تکمیلی کالاهای مشمول ممنوعیت خرید خارجی توسط دستگاه‌های دولتی که برای تصویب نهایی به هیأت دولت ارائه شده، به شرح زیر است:



پس بالاخره مغزشون قدری کار کرد

اما یه مسئله وجود داره من تبلت ایرانی دیدم اما سمعک و نوت بوک ایرانی؟
یخورده نیاز به بازبینی داره


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> پس بالاخره مغزشون قدری کار کرد
> 
> اما یه مسئله وجود داره من تبلت ایرانی دیدم اما سمعک و نوت بوک ایرانی؟
> یخورده نیاز به بازبینی داره


در واقع وزارت صنعت کارگروهی رو تشکیل داده بود که برن ببینند کدوم محصولات داخلی هست که با هجوم کالاهای وارداتی (چینی) دارند آسیب میبینند و علاوه بر این اونقدری کیفیت کارشون خوب هست که دولت نیازهاش رو ازینها تامین کنه...
این کارگروه یه بار یه لیست 186 کالایی داده بود و اینهم 217 تا کالای تولید داخله دیگه که با تصویب هیت وزیران لازم الاجرا میشه..

خوبیه این قضیه اینه که مردم رو نمیشه مجبور کرد جنس تولید ایران رو بخرن ولی دولت که بخش بزرگی از اقتصاد ایران هم هست رو براحتی میشه مجبور کرد خرید داخلی کنه...
من این لیست رو به یه دوست مطلع از بازار صنعت نشون دادم... تایید کرد که اغلب این تولیدات کیفیت خوبی داره و بغیر از چین بخاطر قیمتهای غیر انسانیشون!! با بقیه براحتی می تونند هم از نظر کیفیت و قیمت رقابت کنند..
البته محصولاتی مثل لب تاپ یا تبلت یا موبایل رو همه می دونن که بخش زیادی از قطعاتش رو از چین وارد می کنند ولی خب همون چند درصدی که به اشتغال و تولید کشور کمک می کنه هم خودش غنیمته... وقتی لپ تاب رو وارد این لیست کردند حتما شرکتهای هستند که می تونند تولید کنند
این حرک باعث میشه میلیاردها دلار خرید بجای اینکه به جیب مردم فهیم و شهید پرور چین بره به تولید و تداوم صدها هزار شغل و افزایش ثروت منجر بشه..

این دوست صنعت شناس من میگفت بیشتر این تولیدکنندگان کالاهای صنعتی تخصصی جوونهای با انگیزه و با سوادی هستند که اگر بتونند نقدینگی لازم رو بواسطه خرید تولیدات اولیشون رو بدست بیارند می تونند حرکتهای انقلابی بکنند و سرمایه لازم برای تجاری کردن ابتکارات و اختراعاتشون بدست بیارن

فکر کنید شما رفتید یه شرکت زدید با سرمایه ایی حدود 500 میلیون اونهم چند نفر پول گذاشتید... میاین چند تا کالای صنعتی تخصصی تولید می کنید...بعد انتظار دارید تا با فروش محصولاتتون بتونید نقدینگی لازم برای توسعه و یا تحقیق بیشتر رو بدست بیارید... حالا اگر کالاهای وارداتی چینی بیاد به بازار با وجود کیفیت پایینترشون براحتی بازار رو قبضه می کنند بخاطر منفعت طلبی برخی پیمانکاران داخلی... پس بنظر من هم اگر دولت خریدهاش رو که میلیاردها دلار میشه رو از همین چند صد شرکت 
تولیدی صنعتی بکنه یه پیشرفت محسوسی در صنعت و در درآمد و اشتغال ایجاد میشه

کلا تو این چند سال اخیر تنها حرکتهایی که واقعا مثبت و باعث پیشرفت شده و یا میشه یکی همین خرید دولتی از کالاهای ایرانی هستش..دیگری حمایت همه جانبه مالی و قانونی از پارکهای فناوری و چندین هزار شرکت مستقر در اونها هستش و آخریش هم تصمیم به انقلاب زیربنایی و دریایی در منطقه مکران تا جاسک هست

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Which Islamic country is the strongest missile power? | Page 2


----------



## Aramagedon

Thousands [Millions] Persian orgin words that has transferred to whole World ((Must read))


----------



## asena_great

guys see this







lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> guys see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Run for your lives! 

ResurgentIran has gone wild @ResurgentIran lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> Run for your lives!
> 
> ResurgentIran has gone wild @ResurgentIran lol



lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> lmao


How are you doing ghorboonet beram?
I miss you so much bro.

Bro love



ResurgentIran said:


> lmao


How are you doing ghorboonet beram?
I miss you so much bro.

Bro love

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> How are you doing ghorboonet beram?
> I miss you so much bro.
> 
> Bro love
> 
> 
> How are you doing ghorboonet beram?
> I miss you so much bro.
> 
> Bro love



Ghorboonet beram
Im doing good bro. Started my job at neurology 2 weeks ago. Its the same unit I was at last summer. Pretty good job. A lot of work though. So many TIA/stroke patients every day lol :/

How are you dadasham?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Ghorboonet beram
> Im doing good bro. Started my job at neurology 2 weeks ago. Its the same unit I was at last summer. Pretty good job. A lot of work though. So many TIA/stroke patients every day lol :/
> 
> How are you dadasham?


Lol. I hate the living crap outta neuro
Simply cause its so eFing hard

Good for you bro. Key faregho tahsil mishi azizam? 

Manam khoobam mersi. Alan bakhsh internal medicine hastam. Inam yekam sakhte vali khob shirine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> Migam, agar mishe aslan in polo kamelan mishe remove kooni? In pakiha aleki be khodeshoon vote midan dadash.


Nemishe dige be khoda. Magar inke bekham mod ha kolan thread ro delete konan ke unam ferk nakonanm emkan pazir bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> Nemishe dige be khoda. Magar inke bekham mod ha kolan thread ro delete konan ke unam ferk nakonanm emkan pazir bashe.



Eshkali nadareh. Pas velesh kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> Eshkali nadareh. Pas velesh kon.


Man un thread to sar knod nazadam, ba yeki as dustam mashverat kardam zadam.. Albate fekr konam nabayad tu forume Pakistani hamchin threadi mizadam anyways.


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> Man un thread to sar knod nazadam, ba yeki as dustam mashverat kardam zadam.. Albate fekr konam nabayad tu forume Pakistani hamchin threadi mizadam anyways.



No baba, in harfa chiye? Bezar ma beshoon neshoon bedim ke tooye forume khodeshoon ham barashoon migim. Ke fekr nakonan chon inja esmesh pakistan forum has ke ina mitonnam dahaneh maro bebendand. Na, ma dahaneshoon ro mibandim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> No baba, in harfa chiye? Bezar ma beshoon neshoon bedim ke tooye forume khodeshoon ham barashoon migim. Ke fekr nakonan chon inja esmesh pakistan forum has ke ina mitonnam dahaneh maro bebendand. Na, ma dahaneshoon ro mibandim.




Ye dooneyi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*صادرات ۹ میلیارد دلاری خدمات فنی و مهندسی استان تهران

وی نیروی انسانی متخصص و کارآمد را یکی دیگر از ویژگی های مهم بخش خدمات فنی و مهندسی در استان تهران دانست و ادامه داد: استان تهران علاوه بر موفقیت در صادرات خدمات فنی و مهندسی، توانسته است با دارا بودن نیروی انسانی متخصص و کارآمد در این زمینه پیشتاز باشد.

این مسئول اضافه کرد: در زمینه خدمات فنی و مهندسی پتانسیل و ظرفیت های بالایی در استان تهران وجود دارد که تلاش دولت و استانداری تهران این است که از این ظرفیت به نحو مطلوبی استفاده کند.

صادرات ۱۱ میلیاردی استان تهران در سال گذشته

هاشمی در ادامه به اشاره به آمار صادرات کشور در سال گذشته تأکید کرد: میزان صادرات غیرنفتی در کشور و استان تهران افزایش پیدا کرده است به طوری که میزان صادرات در سال گذشته به ۶۱ میلیارد و ۷۰۰ میلیون دلار رسید که سهم استان تهران از این میزان بیش از ۱۱ میلیارد دلار بود.

صادرات ۱۱ میلیارد دلاری استان تهران - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir*

*BMW i8 in Iranian car seller salons for sale:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

@haman10 Dadash u have chosen malaysia are u sure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> @haman10 Dadash u have chosen malaysia are u sure?


Damn straight! 

Malaysia has a super powerful jihadi - rafida killing- missile program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> Lol. I hate the living crap outta neuro
> Simply cause its so eFing hard
> 
> Good for you bro. Key faregho tahsil mishi azizam?
> 
> Manam khoobam mersi. Alan bakhsh internal medicine hastam. Inam yekam sakhte vali khob shirine



I start 12th semester late in August. Although I will keep working @neurology next semester, as I have already been to the mandatory parts of 12th sem.
I was initially supposed to take exam in both 11th and 12th semester courses last month. But honestly, that was simply impossible :/
So I decided to unregister 12.sem exams and only to go to exam in 11th (which I passed )

And then I will take 12th sem exams in january. And then I am done! Finally 
Wbu?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

یا علی بن ابی طالب ع

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

At least we are happy 

رایزنی درباره رفع تحریم‌های موشکی - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

@The Last of us
veleshon kon dadash too aalame khodeshon bashan . banet nakonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*? یعنی بربری 5 در صد غنی شده خاش خاشی رو هم میخوان تو لیست تحریم ببرن
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

rahi2357 said:


> @The Last of us
> veleshon kon dadash too aalame khodeshon bashan . banet nakonan.



Bashe dadash. Dige Veleshoon mikonam. For now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> یا علی بن ابی طالب ع


You killed the dove.... .....Now eat it.


----------



## mohsen

* روزی که حسن روحانی «دکتر» شد*
حمید رسایی نماینده مجلس که در ایام تعطیلات مجلس برای تبلیغ دین اسلام به فنلاند سفر کرده است و با انتشار عکسی نسبت به انتقادات از این سفر واکنش نشان داد.
حجت الاسلام حمید رسایی در* اینستاگرام* خود با انتشار عکسی نوشت: درحالی که مجموعه کتابها، مقالات و فعالیتهای‌سیاسی و مذهبی حسن روحانی با ذکر تاریخ در سایت‌های مرتبط باوی درج شده است، همواره زمان تحصیل او درانگلستان بدون ذکر تاریخ آمده است. در سایتهای رسمی و مرتبط باایشان، ازجمله سایت رسمی ریاست جمهوری، سایت مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام و حتی سایت هواداران حسن روحانی هیچ اطلاعاتی دراین خصوص بدست نخواهید آورد.






می‌توان باجستجوی بیشتر، زمان تحصیل رئیس جمهور روحانی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد را از سال ۱۳۶۹ تا ۱۳۷۴ ودکترا از سال ۱۳۷۴ تا ۱۳۷۸ قطعی دانست. یعنی آقای روحانی از سال ۱۳۶۹ تا سال ۱۳۷۸ بصورت مداوم با حضور در کلاس دانشگاه گلاسکوی انگلستان مشغول به تحصیل بوده است.

*طبعا سوالی در ذهن مردم شکل میگیرد که حسن روحانی از سال ۱۳۶۹ تا سال ۱۳۷۸ و در حالیکه پست‌های بسیار مهمی را در جمهوری اسلامی در اختیار داشته، چگونه به صورت هفتگی در انگلستان و در دانشگاه گلاسکو حاضر شده و موفق به اخذ مدرک کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا شده است؟*

اما مسئولیت‌های حسن روحانی در بازه زمانی سال‌های ۱۳۶۹ تا ۱۳۷۸چه بوده: نماینده و نائب رئیس اول مجلس شورای اسلامی در دوره‌های چهارم و پنجم مجلس از سالهای ۱۳۷۱ تا ۱۳۷۹/ رئیس کمیسیون سیاست خارجی مجلس شورای اسلامی ۱۳۷۱ تا ۱۳۷۹/ دبیر شورای عالی امنیت ملی از سال ۱۳۶۸ تا ۱۳۸۴/ مشاور امنیتی رئیس جمهور از سال ۱۳۶۸ تا ۱۳۸۴/ عضو و رئیس کمیسیون سیاسی و امنیتی مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام از سال ۱۳۷۰ تا کنون و روحاني با این همه مسوولیت در دانشگاه گلاسکوی انگلستان هم مشغول به تحصیل بوده است!!

حال سوال اساسی اینجاست که ایشان آیا به صورت قانونی و با شرکت در آزمون بورسیه خارج از کشور، موفق به دریافت مجوز تحصیل شده است، یا با هزینه شخصی در دانشگاه گلاسکو تحصیل کرده است؟ آیا در حالیکه کارمندان عادی دولت، برای ادامه تحصیل به بهانه عدم اخلال در انجام وظیفه، منع قانونی می‌شوند، حسن روحانی با داشتن بیش از پنج عنوان بسیار مهم حکومتی، چگونه از وقت خود برای ادامه تحصیل بهره برده است؟

با این حال و در صورت درست بودن مدرک تحصیلی جناب روحانی، سوال دیگری که به اذهان خطور می‌کند حضور ایشان در انتخابات مجلس شورای اسلامی در دوره اول یعنی سال ۱۳۵۹ با عنوان دکتر روحانی و نمایندگی مجلس و دریافت حقوق و مزایا براساس مدرک دکترا بوده که جای سوال دارد؟

حالا می فهمید که چرا (دکتر) حسن روحانی هیچ علاقه‌ای به افشا و رسانه‌ای شدن زمان تحصیل خود در دوره کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا ندارد
*بورسیه و ما ادراک البورسیه 
سفر اروپا و ما ادراک سفر اروپا*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> I start 12th semester late in August


oh . one year and a half to go then ! in Iran you'd be a chief intern in august 



ResurgentIran said:


> Wbu?


heh . i'll be nothing in 1 year 

i'd still be an extern  

you see , after exactly one year i'll have to pass an exam called the pre-internship exam . its hard as hell if you want to become "straight" . i'll explain that in a bit .

then i have 1.5 years of internship then i'm done 

being "straight" means that you can apply for residency immediately . 98% of the graduates cannot become straight , they have to go to poorer areas of the country and work there for 2 years . they are still a GP . but they cannot have their office up and running if they don't work in those specific areas which are marked by the health min. 

kholase dadash halam gereftas  dast rou delam nazar ke rebound tenderness dare  

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> oh . one year and a half to go then ! in Iran you'd be a chief intern in august
> 
> 
> heh . i'll be nothing in 1 year
> 
> i'd still be an extern
> 
> you see , after exactly one year i'll have to pass an exam called the pre-internship exam . its hard as hell if you want to become "straight" . i'll explain that in a bit .
> 
> then i have 1.5 years of internship then i'm done
> 
> being "straight" means that you can apply for residency immediately . 98% of the graduates cannot become straight , they have to go to poorer areas of the country and work there for 2 years . they are still a GP . but they cannot have their office up and running if they don't work in those specific areas which are marked by the health min.
> 
> kholase dadash halam gereftas  dast rou delam nazar ke rebound tenderness dare
> 
> lol



In any case, I am positive you will become a great doctor Haman jan. You are a very smart and caring person.
Very militant! (in a patriotic way ), but still gentle and caring. 
Dadash, kheili khoshhalam ke bahat ashna shodam, dar in forum. 

Same goes for everyone here in Iranian thread. 

I might be absent for a longer time period. I know that next semester (my last one, which will be hell ), I will probably not be making much appearances, except occasionally.
But this is not the last you will see the of the ostrich! 

This week I will be going home to Sweden and see my parents and siblings (some of which, I have not seen in over a year). We will be going to an Iranian restaurant. I can not wait. Not just because I will see family, but because I have been eating shitty tasteless danish food for too long. 
I might upload picture of food. I think I will order kabab barg and joojeh kabab 

Dorood bar hame Irania

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> In any case, I am positive you will become a great doctor Haman jan. You are a very smart and caring person.
> Very militant! (in a patriotic way ), but still gentle and caring.
> Dadash, kheili khoshhalam ke bahat ashna shodam, dar in forum.
> 
> Same goes for everyone here in Iranian thread.
> 
> I might be absent for a longer time period. I know that next semester (my last one, which will be hell ), I will probably not be making much appearances, except occasionally.
> But this is not the last you will the of the ostrich!
> 
> Dorood bar hame Irania


1- is medicine 12 sems in your place ? here its 14 !! OMG  

so you just have 6 month to go ? hurray !!

congrats bro , i'm so proud of you . Iranians all the way 

2- agha abcent nasho jaan harki doost dari !! hala darsha mohem tar hastan ghabool vali hafte ie 2-3 bar sar zadan be ma ke kheyli vaght nemigire !!

yani aslan vaght nemigire !

dooset darim ma

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> 1- is medicine 12 sems in your place ? here its 14 !! OMG
> 
> so you just have 6 month to go ? hurray !!
> 
> congrats bro , i'm so proud of you . Iranians all the way
> 
> 2- agha abcent nasho jaan harki doost dari !! hala darsha mohem tar hastan ghabool vali hafte ie 2-3 bar sar zadan be ma ke kheyli vaght nemigire !!
> 
> yani aslan vaght nemigire !
> 
> dooset darim ma



Ghorboonet beram. Kheili lotf dari 
Chashm Haman jan, I will try to pop in with my big ugly ostrish-head every now and then

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

ليلة القدر:

من دیشب اینجا بودم

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/438703/عکساحیای-شب-بیست‌ویکم-رمضان-در-مصلی-تهران

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/438725/عکس-مراسم-شب-قدر-در-حرم-رضوی


http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/438673/قهرمانی-تیم-والیبال-نوجوانان-ایران-در-ایتالیا

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/438712/البغدادی-در-آخرین-دقایق-جان-سالم-به-در-برد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> Run for your lives!
> 
> ResurgentIran has gone wild @ResurgentIran lol


 lol

wuts up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> lol
> 
> wuts up


Everythings fine bro . 

whats up with you ? doing alright in beautiful turkey ? 

@The Last of us @IR-TR

aghayoon commentatoono tooye thread yemen khoondam 

i almost pissed myself laughing at your comments  WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> Everythings fine bro .
> 
> whats up with you ? doing alright in beautiful turkey ?
> 
> @The Last of us @IR-TR
> 
> aghayoon commentatoono tooye thread yemen khoondam
> 
> i almost pissed myself laughing at your comments  WTF


کجاس؟ پس چرا من نمیبینم ؟

Operation 'Decisive Storm' | Saudi lead coalition operations in Yemen - Updates & Discussions. | Page 277

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*اجتماع مدافعین حرم در میدان امام حسین امروز:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> *اجتماع مدافعین حرم در میدان امام حسین امروز:*


If Iran government let me I will go to Syria to defend Prophet Muhammad's (PBUH) household shrines in less than fraction of a second. If I can I will kill tens of ISIS and FSA members and I will burn KSA and rebuild Ahlulbayt shrines in Madina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> Everythings fine bro .
> 
> whats up with you ? doing alright in beautiful turkey ?
> 
> @The Last of us @IR-TR
> 
> aghayoon commentatoono tooye thread yemen khoondam
> 
> i almost pissed myself laughing at your comments  WTF



 man, it's hilarious how deluded those people are. One of them was claiming Houthis will only in their dreams reach saudi border and yet literally the video above him showed houthis capturing saudi military posts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> man, it's hilarious how deluded those people are. One of them was claiming Houthis will only in their dreams reach saudi border and yet literally the video above him showed houthis capturing saudi military posts


Axe shotor motor gozashti commentat unja pak shore?


*Death to Saudi and ISIL [Seven video clips about Yemen]*


موسم فریاد

مداحی الموت یا آل سعود


یا محمد

کلیپ شمیم رحمان از یمن می آید ...

میثم مطیعی - علیه داعش


لبیک یا علی

کفر و تکفیر (مداحی علیه داعش) - میثم مطیعی + تصاویر

در راه یار

لبیک یا حسین

میثم مطیعی؛ صلی الله علیک یا ذبیح العطشان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> Axe shotor motor gozashti commentat unja pak shore?



Na Dadash. I was posting youtube videos showing Houthis own the bejeezus out of the sauds. In one of the videos the Houthis destroyed one of the saudi tanks and one saudi came out of the tank, it seemed like he survived but he dropped dead very funnily. He was roasted alive. 



2800 said:


> If Iran government let me I will go to Syria to defend Prophet Muhammad's (PBUH) household shrines in less than fraction of a second. If I can I will kill tens of ISIS and FSA members and I will burn KSA and rebuild Ahlulbayt shrines in Madina



Bro, use our energy and try to help Iran become stronger militarily and technologically. The more powerful Iran becomes the easer we will slaughter these subhumans like ISIS. If you have a scientific talent, use that talent and your energy for Iran. There are many things Iran needs fixing, especially in management areas. , soon I will return as well and do my part too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> Na Dadash. I was posting youtube videos showing Houthis own the bejeezus out of the sauds. In one of the videos the Houthis destroyed one of the saudi tanks and one saudi came out of the tank, it seemed like he survived but he dropped dead very funnily. He was roasted alive.


Saudis and Zionists deserves to be roasted alive as how they roasted innocent Muslims alive in our Yemen and Qaza.


The Last of us said:


> Na Dadash. I was posting youtube videos showing Houthis own the bejeezus out of the sauds. In one of the videos the Houthis destroyed one of the saudi tanks and one saudi came out of the tank, it seemed like he survived but he dropped dead very funnily. He was roasted alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, use our energy and try to help Iran become stronger militarily and technologically. The more powerful Iran becomes the easer we will slaughter these subhumans like ISIS. If you have a scientific talent, use that talent and your energy for Iran. There are many things Iran needs fixing, especially in management areas. Don't worry bro, soon I will return as well and do my part too.


I have one soul and I will give it to kill saudis and ISIS members  BTW I love Iran equal to u 

Probably one day you will see my dead picture like one of our Shahids.






PS. Today I'm a bit angry because I saw horrible pictures of innocent dead Yemeni children... I wish I didn't see...

The only sin of Yemenis is that they said "Death to Israel", "Death to Zionists (Jews)"
!
The Yemeni people are getting slaughtered by " 100% " American,Israeli made trashes even during Ramadan!

------------------------------------------

The same applies for Syrian regime. The Syrian regime was/is the only anti west/Israeli regime between all of the MENA regimes. Syrian regime is the only Arab government that is not puppet of west/israel. Syria has helped Hamas and Hezbollah as much as possible...

One the other hand the parasite, west-made GCC are home pet of the west. Their regimes only understand how to fill their stomachs and enjoy like dogs, in addition support terrorism in Islamic countries to benefit west and their Israeli dog in the region and enjoy from blood like vampires.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> Saudis and Zionists deserves to be roasted alive as how they roasted innocent Muslims alive in our Yemen and Qaza.
> 
> I have one soul and I will give it to kill saudis and ISIS members  BTW I love Iran equal to u



They are not even worth your gooz nevermind your soul. They're already getting slaughtered pretty nicely with Iranian made weapons and technology already, in the near future, things will get much worst for the sauds.

Their American buddies are starting to abandoned them, their ISIS friends are getting slaughtered. The way things are going in Iraq at the moment, in fallujah etc, Iraq could be cleansed soon. Once the resistance has defeated these vermin ISIS, the full attention will be on the sauds.

The saud family can be finished easily. Without the Americans, they'll be removed much easier still.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> They are not even worth your gooz nevermind your soul. They're already getting slaughtered pretty nicely with Iranian made weapons and technology already, in the near future, things will get much worst for the sauds.
> 
> Their American buddies are starting to abandoned them, their ISIS friends are getting slaughtered. The way things are going in Iraq at the moment, in fallujah etc, Iraq could be cleansed soon. Once the resistance has defeated these vermin ISIS, the full attention will be on the sauds.
> 
> The saud family can be finished easily. Without the Americans, they'll be removed much easier still.










Devil will get behead soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> Devil will get behead soon.



 Just matter of time. And there is nothing they can do about. Our saudi shia brothers and sisters are also just waiting for the right moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> Just matter of time. And there is nothing they can do about. Our saudi shia brothers and sisters are also just waiting for the right moment.


Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Here's the 'civilized' world for you in a nutshell:

*Australia, until 60s, Aborigines came under the Flora And Fauna Act, classified them as animals, not human beings.
*





These are the ones teaching us 'third world savages' about human rights and good sides of being civilized. How dare you talk back? You'are all third word savages after all who are all a threat to the civilized world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Here's the 'civilized' world for you in a nutshell:
> 
> *Australia, until 60s, Aborigines came under the Flora And Fauna Act, classified them as animals, not human beings.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the ones teaching us 'third world savages' about human rights and good sides of being civilized. How dare you talk back? You'are all third word savages after all who are all a threat to the civilized world.


Indeed the European/Americans/silly arrogant racism skin worshipers have done the worst of possible crimes against humanity during the entire history. Europeans in Africa... British in Australia, South Africa, in land of red Indian Americans... British in India... In Asia, in Middle East, Creating fake Israel 'after 2500 years'! Creating devil, puppet and dictatorship regimes like GCC.


----------------------
(برج آزادی آمریکا نماد تمدن سوزی ایرانیان (هخامنشیان )

حتما بخونید


بررسی اسرار پشت پرده مجسمه آزادی


----------



## Neptune

@Serpentine and others..

It's been a while since the time I posted here 

Anyways, I have a question for Iranian gents. People here say Erdogan is awaiting the Supreme Military Board meeting which is soon to happen for intervening Syria militarily to stop a Kurdish corridor. Media and the politicians report that it will target ISIS as well, but obviously it is to stop Kurds to gain independence. Since this is in favor of the interest of Iran as well, as far as I know, what would be the response from Tehran in case of an operation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Neptune said:


> @Serpentine and others..
> 
> It's been a while since the time I posted here
> 
> Anyways, I have a question for Iranian gents. People here say Erdogan is awaiting the Supreme Military Board meeting which is soon to happen for intervening Syria militarily to stop a Kurdish corridor. Media and the politicians report that it will target ISIS as well, but obviously it is to stop Kurds to gain independence. Since this is in favor of the interest of Iran as well, as far as I know, what would be the response from Tehran in case of an operation?


Sinan alone here is equal to 10 Turk members. 
Now I have focused about Ramdan and Yemen, I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

2800 said:


> Sinan alone here is equal to 10 Turk members.
> Now I have focused about Ramdan and Yemen, I don't know.



Ohh Yemen ??

Well, I can vouch for Sinan myself. He didn't deserve any of his bannings he's one of the most tempered Turkish posters here if not the best but since the Turks have been declared "enemy of the state" here in forum, it starts to make sense after some point.


----------



## The Last of us

Neptune said:


> @Serpentine and others..
> 
> It's been a while since the time I posted here
> 
> Anyways, I have a question for Iranian gents. People here say Erdogan is awaiting the Supreme Military Board meeting which is soon to happen for intervening Syria militarily to stop a Kurdish corridor. Media and the politicians report that it will target ISIS as well, but obviously it is to stop Kurds to gain independence. Since this is in favor of the interest of Iran as well, as far as I know, what would be the response from Tehran in case of an operation?



Iran's main focus in Syria is to defeat ISIS and help Assad. As long as this is not hampered with, then Turkish attack on Kurds would not spark anything major. Iran would probably condemn it for political reasons but ultimately, a kurdish state is not a positive thing for Iran either.As for Turkey attacking ISIS...I don't think people believe that, not for the reason you mentioned but that it is not a secret Turkey is a major route for people getting into Syria to join these groups. Turkey has been indifferent if not downright supporting them.

You see where Erdogan's moronic miscalculation brought you? he thought Assad would be gone and a Pro-Erdogan regime would appear but what really happened is that you turned a one time friend of Turkey Assad into an enemy and have greatly strengthened the Kurds.

Were it not for the constant pouring of terrorists into Syria, this war would have been over by now. Another question being asked, albeit rarely is whether this Turkish move is influenced by the fact the terrorists in Syria have recently been getting defeated considerably.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Neptune said:


> Ohh Yemen ??
> 
> Well, I can vouch for Sinan myself. He didn't deserve any of his bannings he's one of the most tempered Turkish posters here if not the best but since the Turks have been declared "enemy of the state" here in forum, it starts to make sense after some point.


He is a nice troll  I agree.
I am sure after his ban he will appear in Iranian threads asap.


----------



## Serpentine

Neptune said:


> @Serpentine and others..
> 
> It's been a while since the time I posted here
> 
> Anyways, I have a question for Iranian gents. People here say Erdogan is awaiting the Supreme Military Board meeting which is soon to happen for intervening Syria militarily to stop a Kurdish corridor. Media and the politicians report that it will target ISIS as well, but obviously it is to stop Kurds to gain independence. Since this is in favor of the interest of Iran as well, as far as I know, what would be the response from Tehran in case of an operation?



It depends on the objective of the attack and its results. For sure, Iran is not going to support it politically because Syria is an ally an such attack is considered an act against Syria, but also, an independent Kurdistan in Syria is not our favor. The other thing is, YPG has openly declared that it does not intend to create an independent country. So as long as such aspirations are not proved, an attack is only going to make things worse, and it may even greatly help IS too.

Erdogan messed up in Syria pretty bad. What he was thinking and what is achieved are galaxies apart. He was dreaming of 2 super close ally states in Syria and Egypt (MB), but things didn't go the way he was planned.

On the other hand, Saudi Arabia and other Arab states are playing their own nasty game in Syria supporting various terror groups, but their upper hand compared to Turkey is, they do not border Syria, hence no problem would be there if things go wrong. But for Turkey, it is going to be a major challenge, having another Afghanistan on its borders, with hundreds of thousands of refugees already inside the country. Turkey should have supported the secular state of Syria, as bad as it was, it was still a friendly and stable country with great trade volume with Turkey. Not only that is gone, there is a huge terrorist playground on Turkey's doorstep too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> It depends on the objective of the attack and its results. For sure, Iran is not going to support it politically because Syria is an ally an such attack is considered an act against Syria, but also, an independent Kurdistan in Syria is not our favor. The other thing is, YPG has openly declared that it does not intend to create an independent country. So as long as such aspirations are not proved, an attack is only going to make things worse, and it may even greatly help IS too.
> 
> Erdogan messed up in Syria pretty bad. What he was thinking and what is achieved are galaxies apart. He was dreaming of 2 super close ally states in Syria and Egypt (MB), but things didn't go the way he was planned.
> 
> On the other hand, Saudi Arabia and other Arab states are playing their own nasty game in Syria supporting various terror groups, but their upper hand compared to Turkey is, they do not border Syria, hence no problem would be there if things go wrong. But for Turkey, it is going to be a major challenge, having another Afghanistan on its borders, with hundreds of thousands of refugees already inside the country. Turkey should have supported the secular state of Syria, as bad as it was, it was still a friendly and stable country with great trade volume with Turkey. Not only that is gone, there is a huge terrorist playground on Turkey's doorstep too.


dumb erdoGAaN.


The majority of Syrians support Assad, so why are we trying to remove him?

NATO reveals 70% of Syrians support Bashar al-Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> Everythings fine bro .
> 
> whats up with you ? doing alright in beautiful turkey ?
> 
> @The Last of us @IR-TR
> 
> aghayoon commentatoono tooye thread yemen khoondam
> 
> i almost pissed myself laughing at your comments  WTF


yup having some fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

ISIS is advancing on Microsoft Word; their next target is Helvetica and Times New Roman

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## [Bregs]

Do ISIS have any scope of penetrating Iran too ? i believe not at all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

[Bregs] said:


> Do ISIS have any scope of penetrating Iran too ? i believe not at all


What they have on their scope is conquering half of the world, what they'll achieve at most is being killed like the rats they are in deserts of Syria and Iraq, and killing innocent civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Serpentine said:


> What they have on their scope is conquering half of the world, what they'll achieve at most is being killed like the rats they are in deserts of Syria and Iraq, and killing innocent civilians.



well said

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

[Bregs] said:


> Do ISIS have any scope of penetrating Iran too ? i believe not at all


Yeah bro . 

both Iran and India are a vilayat - arabic for province - of their imaginary world . 

but don't worry  we'll drop them like flies in the sky .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## [Bregs]

haman10 said:


> Yeah bro .
> 
> both Iran and India are a vilayat - arabic for province - of their imaginary world .
> 
> but don't worry  we'll drop them like flies in the sky .




lol your graphic description is cool bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Erdugan and Edalat party has no interest in preventing Syrian or Iraqi Kurds to claim an independent state... Erdugan agenda is not independent at all... Regarding Iraqi Kurds they had no choice but to agree with ISraeli, US and EU demands to welcome and cooperate with an independent Kurdish state in Iraq.. So, Turkey is never after preventing Kurds of Iraq from independence...but for Syrian Kurds it is a different story...

Turkey invested heavily on his support for Al qaeda (Al Nosrah) and Ikhvan Militia in Syrian war scene... Now, that Syrian Kurds are acting successful in battle field and repeatedly pushed DAESH back, they are worried if Kurds keep winning they way they do now and then somehow interrupt Al Qaeda, ISIL plans... Another reason is because Syrian Kurds declared many times that they don't want to declare independence...

It is very simple... Turkey has no worries for Kurdish independence as they already showed their submissive behavior to the orders of Israel and West to welcome Iraqi Kurd state... This means, Turkey no longer has security concerns with a n independent Kurdish state... You can not say borders with Iraqi Kurds are less important than borders with Syrian Kurds.. can we?!

The only reason Erdugan is after sending its troops to Syria is to make sure its terrorist puppets (Al Qaeda, Jaish Al Islam, etc) are safe and sound and Kurds won't interrupt their plans against Syrian Legit Government.

It is not only Turkey who follows this agenda. At the moment, Turkey, Qatar and Somehow Saudis are in one front. Each of these countries has a role in future plans... Plans that dictated by US, ISraeli and EU. Qatar buys weapon from Europe and China, Saudis do the same and act as a meddler between Al Qaeda and Daesh. Israel and USA ordered Saudis and Qataris to meddle between ISIL and Al Qaeda, trying to avoid inter-terrorist conflicts... Turkey has the executive role.. as always Arabs have no expertise or man power to help directly so they left this job on turkey's shoulders...

Urdugan was silent for a decade knowing Turkey is not ready financially and politically (mostly due to their EU join up problem), now the Arab Spring gave him enough courage to meddle in Egypt and Syria in order to fix its own puppets and revive its Ottoman dream under Ikhvanit color of course!

The only miscalculation Erdugan had was when he thought so called "Resistance Axis" will leave each other alone when Syria become under severe pressure... This show how misinformed he and his advisers are... Due to many factors, Iran never leaves his allies alone.. Factors are religious, politics, reputation and some other ones...

I personally think Iranian conservation regarding direct engagement in Iraq and Syria or Yemen has something to do with its nuclear talks... From what US congress men were saying today, they are angry that US is not only giving Iran a green light for direct engagement in Syria and Iraq but cheer her too. I think a part of negotiations is about Iran engaging directly in Syria and Iraq, finishing Takfiri terrorists. Iran and Russia are after some kind of political support for their intentions. Iran wants to engage and finish terrorists but she fears it affect the nuclear talks... Funny is when you hear the only opponents to IRanian decision to finish DAESH in Iraq are Saudis, Israeil and their congress puppets!!

One of them even asked Obama to object Iranian actions of arming Shia Terrorists who are after pushing DAESH out of their home country!!!!

Turkey already put his bets on losers and will put itself in deeper shiit if they interfere directly... It is not their war and that will have huge long term consequences for Turkey..both politically and economically...

USA learned after decades that you can not bet on losers and expect a win.... The only problem is Israeili and Saudis who push Americans to object every Iranian action, even if it is to help Iraqi army fight the Takfiri ISILs!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Neptune said:


> @Serpentine and others..
> 
> It's been a while since the time I posted here
> 
> Anyways, I have a question for Iranian gents. People here say Erdogan is awaiting the Supreme Military Board meeting which is soon to happen for intervening Syria militarily to stop a Kurdish corridor. Media and the politicians report that it will target ISIS as well, but obviously it is to stop Kurds to gain independence. Since this is in favor of the interest of Iran as well, as far as I know, what would be the response from Tehran in case of an operation?



There are two reasons. First, the internal reason, because AKP is now in a shaky position, and needs votes of MHP and its supporters, so showing it as an operation against kurds, plus adding some news about Uyghurs, and Turkmen, will make AKP able to achieve the internal support it wants.
Second is about PKK(YPG) capturing Tal Abyadh with the help of USA. It cut the main supply route of ISIS from Turkey. Now, if kurds capture the area between Jerablus and Afrin, ISIS will lose all supply routes and will lose a lot of lands to kurds, Assad, and Iraqi government in a couple of months.
What Iran is going to do if Turkey invades Syria and take that piece of land from ISIS in a pre-written scenario? Officially, just condemning. But unofficially, Iran will send huge support for PKK to screw Turkey. It would not be bad for Iran in the sense that it drags Turkey into a swamp for the next years and will keep her busy in it, while breaking social fabric of Turkey which was supposed to be repaired by peace talks with Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakan

Forgot to say happy ramadan here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

* داشتم تو البوم می گشتم
این عکس رو یازده سال پیش با یه دوربین 3 مگاپیکسلی گرفتم*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Hakan said:


> Forgot to say happy ramadan here.


You should say, happy Eid Fitr now, it's a bit late.  Thank you btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

اقا این هم اسکای لاین بابل


اسمونش هم اورجینال هست از فیلتر پولاریزه و افکت استفاده نشده

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اقا این هم اسکای لاین بابل
> 
> 
> اسمونش هم اورجینال هست از فیلتر پولاریزه و افکت استفاده نشده


Inam skyline kermanshah .

kamelan vagheie va az hich filteri ham estefade nashode :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Inam skyline kermanshah .
> 
> kamelan vagheie va az hich filteri ham estefade nashode :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Nasibi Najdi saudis show their hatred for Yemeni people. Just two hours after truce, they begin to bomb Yemen during the last week of Ramadan month.
Their desire want more children and women bloods even in Ramadan.

Quraan: When he gets power he directs all his efforts towards spreading mischief in the land, destroying harvests and killing the human race whereas Allah (Whom he makes his witness) does not like mischief. 2.205

Prophet Muahmmad (PBUH): "O Allaah bestow your blessings on our Shaam. O Allaah bestow your blessings on our Yemen." The people said, "O Messenger of Allaah, and our Najd." I think the third time the Prophet, sallallaahu alayhi wa sallam, said, "There (in Najd) will occur earthquakes, trials and tribulations, and from there appears the Horn of Satan."

Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) [for showing respect to the Yemenis] said: I am Yemeni. In another hadith he said: Certainly the best of Arabs are from Yemenis.


Death to you Eblis Saudis










Do you saudi wahhabis understand anything more than bloodshed in Iraq, Syrian and Yemen ???
Is Iran living there???, or Iran is just your reason to murdering you filth vampires?

Death to you Saudis children of Thamud and Aad.

There is one God that u should answer him for one by one children that u slaughtered.

You and your Zionist parents have destroyed ME and killed people more than any time in entire post Islam time.

Over 21 million Yemenis need of humanitarian assistance | Cnn Hit New

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

5000th F-4 Phantom II

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Sinan alone here is equal to 10 Turk members.


Tövbe estağfurullah.......



asena_great said:


> yup having some fun


Having fun in which city ? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Direct flight from Tahran to Bodrum started. First batch of Iranian tourists shocked Turkish media.  



































Another interesting thing was.....well, i was having a conversation with my fiancee last night about the ME region.

Fiancee: I feel like Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis, Iranians are like our relatives.
Sinan: WTH, WTF..... Turk has no brother other than a Turk. I can understand Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis as they were part of the Ottoman empire but Iranians ? Until the day we arrived in Anatolia........
Fiancee: Yes, we warred against each other and never been allies......
Sinan: So, WTH are you talking about.
Fiancee: They are culturally close to us. The way they talk in their family with their aunts, uncles, their relationship with their relatives are not like ours but it is the exact same, there is no difference.
Sinan: We are Turks. Turks........
Fiancee: That's how i think.
Sinan. Okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

Sinan said:


> Tövbe estağfurullah.......
> 
> 
> Having fun in which city ?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Direct flight from Tahran to Bodrum started. First batch of Iranian tourists shocked Turkish media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting thing was.....well, i was having a conversation with my fiancee last night about the ME region.
> 
> Fiancee: I feel like Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis, Iranians are like our relatives.
> Sinan: WTH, WTF..... Turk has no brother other than a Turk. I can understand Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis as they were part of the Ottoman empire but Iranians ? Until the day we arrived in Anatolia........
> Fiancee: Yes, we warred against each other and never been allies......
> Sinan: So, WTH are you talking about.
> Fiancee: They are culturally close to us. The way they talk in their family with their aunts, uncles, their relationship with their relatives are not like ours but it is the exact same, there is no difference.
> Sinan: We are Turks. Turks........
> Fiancee: That's how i think.
> Sinan. Okay.



The lady with the dreads.  

Also the two girls in the right of the first pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Tövbe estağfurullah.......
> 
> 
> Having fun in which city ?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Direct flight from Tahran to Bodrum started. First batch of Iranian tourists shocked Turkish media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting thing was.....well, i was having a conversation with my fiancee last night about the ME region.
> 
> Fiancee: I feel like Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis, Iranians are like our relatives.
> Sinan: WTH, WTF..... Turk has no brother other than a Turk. I can understand Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis as they were part of the Ottoman empire but Iranians ? Until the day we arrived in Anatolia........
> Fiancee: Yes, we warred against each other and never been allies......
> Sinan: So, WTH are you talking about.
> Fiancee: They are culturally close to us. The way they talk in their family with their aunts, uncles, their relationship with their relatives are not like ours but it is the exact same, there is no difference.
> Sinan: We are Turks. Turks........
> Fiancee: That's how i think.
> Sinan. Okay.


She's right. First day in college this Turkish exchange student thought I was Turkish. She was always shocked how similar we are culturally. You need to stop being a hater lol



KingMamba said:


> The lady with the dreads.
> 
> Also the two girls in the right of the first pic


Chubs also has massive potential. Get her on a treadmill for 4 months and I'd bet she'd be hotter than the other two.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Last of us

hahahahahahahaah!  Chck this recent picture from ISIS getting wrecked in Fallujah by Iranian back groups.
His head seems to have come off as well?






@rahi2357 @2800 @scythian500 @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> She's right. First day in college this Turkish exchange student thought I was Turkish. She was always shocked how similar we are culturally. You need to stop being a hater lol


Mate, i love you, new and Iranians like you.....but you are like a drop of water in the desert.......how i'm gonna sympathize people like haman and other basiji bunch.....I just can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Abii said:


> Chubs also has massive potential. Get her on a treadmill for 4 months and I'd bet she'd be hotter than the other two.



I agree she does already have a decent face and looks like she put on a lot less makeup then the other two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

KingMamba said:


> The lady with the dreads.
> 
> Also the two girls in the right of the first pic


Yeap they are hot....i hope they have their boyfriends with them or like attention.....because they are going to get plenty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Mate, i love you, new and Iranians like you.....but you are like a drop of water in the desert.......how i'm gonna sympathize people like haman and other basiji bunch.....I just can't.


Trust me, if you go to Iran, these basiji apes are in a minority. They stick to themselves. Majority of people are normal. More concerned with putting food on the table than anything. In recent years I've also lost my nostalgia for Iran, partly due to coming on this garbage site and reading all these apeish posts by the likes of Haman. I keep having to remind myself that Iran was much different when I visited in 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Compare the shaher 14.5mm to the 7.62mm rifle 
It's sad they did not release more info about the 7.62mm used in the recent "/ IRIA Beit Almoqadas manoeuvres" I have heard people state that perhaps it could be related to the IRGC siavash sniper.






Also such a shame we did not see this 23mm monster tested:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scythian500

The Last of us said:


> Compare the shaher 14.5mm to the 7.62mm rifle
> It's sad they did not release more info about the 7.62mm used in the recent "/ IRIA Beit Almoqadas manoeuvres" I have heard people state that perhaps it could be related to the IRGC siavash sniper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also such a shame we did not see this 23mm monster tested:


23mm and an effective range of 4 kms!!! it could act as effective as a MANPAD if you're stationed on a high mountain around cities!! But seriously, training a sniper who can shoot precise at 4 kms is very hard... Although, it says there will be a team of 3 crew for this gun... other two possibly are the computer and weather man guys...

The 23 mm bullets that we were using when we were young had explosvies... If this is the case for Baher, then it does not need that much accuracy... 1 m L/R would be fine!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> Tövbe estağfurullah.......
> 
> 
> Having fun in which city ?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Direct flight from Tahran to Bodrum started. First batch of Iranian tourists shocked Turkish media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting thing was.....well, i was having a conversation with my fiancee last night about the ME region.
> 
> Fiancee: I feel like Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis, Iranians are like our relatives.
> Sinan: WTH, WTF..... Turk has no brother other than a Turk. I can understand Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis as they were part of the Ottoman empire but Iranians ? Until the day we arrived in Anatolia........
> Fiancee: Yes, we warred against each other and never been allies......
> Sinan: So, WTH are you talking about.
> Fiancee: They are culturally close to us. The way they talk in their family with their aunts, uncles, their relationship with their relatives are not like ours but it is the exact same, there is no difference.
> Sinan: We are Turks. Turks........
> Fiancee: That's how i think.
> Sinan. Okay.


 i have see a lot of these folks these days (and much better looking   )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

scythian500 said:


> 23mm and an effective range of 4 kms!!! it could act as effective as a MANPAD if you're stationed on a high mountain around cities!! But seriously, training a sniper who can shoot precise at 4 kms is very hard... Although, it says there will be a team of 3 crew for this gun... other two possibly are the computer and weather man guys...
> 
> The 23 mm bullets that we were using when we were young had explosvies... If this is the case for Baher, then it does not need that much accuracy... 1 m L/R would be fine!



Well, I think the gun will be carried in 3 different pieces by each crew members. The sniper has a mass of 60kg!
When it comes to sniper rifles, we are more than set. I am waiting for an indigenous 7.62mm machine gun for the army. We have yet to see a true indigenous 7.62 mm design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Another interesting thing was.....well, i was having a conversation with my fiancee last night about the ME region.
> 
> Fiancee: I feel like Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis, Iranians are like our relatives.
> Sinan: WTH, WTF..... Turk has no brother other than a Turk. I can understand Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis as they were part of the Ottoman empire but Iranians ? Until the day we arrived in Anatolia........
> Fiancee: Yes, we warred against each other and never been allies......
> Sinan: So, WTH are you talking about.
> Fiancee: They are culturally close to us. The way they talk in their family with their aunts, uncles, their relationship with their relatives are not like ours but it is the exact same, there is no difference.
> Sinan: We are Turks. Turks........
> Fiancee: That's how i think.
> Sinan. Okay.



That's what happens when you see the whole world through the lenses of an internet forum with average number of 20 member per nationality. 
You see me here, I may debate with you and fight with you here, but the moment you see people face to face, everything changes. That's the thing about internet.
Your fiance is right, as much as you hate it, lol. We are people who have lived here, in each others' next doors, for hundreds or thousands of years. That's natural.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> 23mm and an effective range of 4 kms!!! it could act as effective as a MANPAD if you're stationed on a high mountain around cities!! But seriously, training a sniper who can shoot precise at 4 kms is very hard... Although, it says there will be a team of 3 crew for this gun... other two possibly are the computer and weather man guys...
> 
> The 23 mm bullets that we were using when we were young had explosvies... If this is the case for Baher, then it does not need that much accuracy... 1 m L/R would be fine!



It's not that much difficult, lol Have you seen Lur nomads?!!! They are born and raised with Berno guns. Just give one of these guns to a random nomad lur, and he/she will learn to do the job in a month.  @Militant Atheist Am I right, bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Last of us

How many Iranian Lors do we have here? I myself have Lor in me. My family speak with a Lori accent but I speak with a general Iranian accent.

Man khom yekam Lori hastom

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> It's not that much difficult, lol Have you seen Lur nomads?!!! They are born and raised with Berno guns. Just give one of these guns to a random nomad lur, and he/she will learn to do the job in a month.  @Militant Atheist Am I right, bro?


welcome back btw... yes, Lurs in Volat has a distinct talent with snipers.... but joking aside.. I have a shekari myself with the good optics... It is not east to hit targets beyond 500 meters...

I although know from my military times that hitting a target as far as 1000 meters even with the help of good optics is something very difficult and rare... I know today, for distances longer than 800 meters, they should be computer, sensors for wind, earth curve, etc... and also an updater that gives u the latest...even with the help of these... targets 2 kms away are not a certain hit... let alone 4 kms!!



The Last of us said:


> How many Iranian Lors do we have here? I myself have Lor in me. My family speak with a Lori accent but I speak with a general Iranian accent.
> 
> Man khom yekam Lori hastom


yani shoma ham volat mirin?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> welcome back btw... yes, Lurs in Volat has a distinct talent with snipers.... but joking aside.. I have a shekari myself with the good optics... It is not east to hit targets beyond 500 meters...
> 
> I although know from my military times that hitting a target as far as 1000 meters even with the help of good optics is something very difficult and rare... I know today, for distances longer than 800 meters, they should be computer, sensors for wind, earth curve, etc... and also an updater that gives u the latest...even with the help of these... targets 2 kms away are not a certain hit... let alone 4 kms!!
> 
> 
> yani shoma ham volat mirin?


Thanks. I also read your comments about economical subjects a couple of days ago, and it was very useful. I'll appreciate it if you talk more about stock market, purchasing gold-silver, ... If one of mods @Serpentine @waz @Hakan can open a PM for us, it would be better. If I remember correctly, I think Serpi had technical some problems regarding opening PMs for me?

It should be something related to their genes. A couple of weeks ago, there was some talks, and also a thread I guess, about the best Iranian sniper in Iraq-Iran war who had an unbelievable astronomical number of successful shots. It was not surprising for me that he was also a Lur.
Anyway, you are exactly right. Targeting such distances, even with computer, ... is no easy job, let alone ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> Thanks. I also read your comments about economical subjects a couple of days ago, and it was very useful. I'll appreciate it if you talk more about stock market, purchasing gold-silver, ... If one of mods @Serpentine @waz @Hakan can open a PM for us, it would be better. If I remember correctly, I think Serpi had technical some problems regarding opening PMs for me?



There is something with your profile that prevents me from opening a new PM, it gives an error. I just tried it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> There is something with your profile that prevents me from opening a new PM, it gives an error. I just tried it again.


Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ رضایی: در هفته اول حمله نظامی 1000 آمریکایی را اسیر می‌گیریم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## haman10

Abii said:


> Trust me, if you go to Iran, these basiji apes are in a minority. They stick to themselves. Majority of people are normal. More concerned with putting food on the table than anything. In recent years I've also lost my nostalgia for Iran, partly due to coming on this garbage site and reading all these apeish posts by the likes of Haman. I keep having to remind myself that Iran was much different when I visited in 2007.


baki dari harf mizani azizam ? chera esme mano avordi dobare ? 

baba man chetori begam dooset daram eshgham ? chi kar konam dast az sare kachal ma bardari ? /kiss/

======================

Hehe 

tahrim haye nezami ham bardashte shod  harto poort bikhod mikonan ha .

madar nazaeede . vala 

#NeverThreatenAnIranian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*Most searched cost obsessions by country




*

*The Only 22 Countries in the World Britain Has Not Invaded*






*A World Running out of water, NASA data*





*Hell! 80% of Saudia is desert and barren!

Present day and historic distribution of lions*






*Total US Military in the Middle East*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Any Idea why there are two version of the zolnjanah truck?











I prefer the stealthy looking one.I hope they don't change the design completely to the cream one 
Don't get me wrong, the cream looks cool too but the grey one looks intimidating

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

منیر العکش پژوهشکر علوم انسان شناسی در کتاب خود « أمریکا والإبادات الجماعیة » آمار قربانیان نسل کشی های آمریکا را از زمان تاسیس تا زمان انتشار کتابش (2007) 112 میلیون انسان اعلام کرده و تاکید می‌کند دولت متمدن ومهد آزادی جهان! دست کم 400 نژاد و تمدن را در جهان از بین برده است.

از هر 10 انگلیسی، یک نفر از داعش حمایت می‌کند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New sat image of Iran's lakes. Almost completely dried up. Compare the lakes in surrounding countries that are only a short distance away. They are doing fine and dandy while Iran's lakes are all but gone. At this rate, even by some miracle, Urumia won't even regain half of its original size (and that's hoping for a miracle). 







Sistan's lakes are even worse. They've literally dried up completely. 






*Credit to Spyder from Persianfootball.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Former Saudi foreign minister Prince Saud al-Faisal dies - World - DAWN.COM

RIH Najdi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

محسنی اژه‌ای ادامه داد: افرادی که در فضای مجازی، نشر اکاذیب و توهین به مقدسات و نهادها را انجام می دادند، توسط پلیس فتای ناجا شناسایی و بازداشت شدند.

وی ادامه داد: افرادی که در فضای مجازی فعالیت می‌کنند، تصورشان این است که قابل تعقیب و شناسایی نیستند، اما اشتباه می‌کنند و من به افرادی که از طریق فضای مجازی به اقدامات مجرمانه ادامه می‌دهند، هشدار می‌دهم که دیر یا زود دستگیر می‌شوند و اگر کسی هنوز دستگیر نشده، به این معنا نیست که شناسایی نشده است.


----------



## [Bregs]

Nice pictures, Iran is a cool country with very brave people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

سال ۱۹۲۰ تا ۱۹۴۰

در اوایل سال‌های ۱۹۲۰چندین کمپانی تهیه فیلم تاسیس شد و در این دوران بیشتر فیلم های تاریخی ماهیت اسطوره ای داشتند. فیلم هایی که از هالیوود وارد می شد- در ابتدا فیلم های حادثه ای- میان مردم هند با استقبال شایان توجه ای رو به رو می شد و به زودی تولید فیلم های حادثه ای هم در دستور کار قرار گرفت هرچند فیلم های این دوران بیشتر بخش هایی از فصل های کتاب های حماسی سانسکریت «رامایانا» و «ماهابهاراتا» بود.

اردشیر ایرانی از پارسیان مطرح هند و مدیر شرکت فیلمسازی امپریال، در سال ۱۹۳۱ نخستین فیلم بلند و ناطق سینمای هند را به نام «عالم آرا»کارگردانی کرد .اردشیر ایرانی به اهمیت صدا در سینما پی برده بود. این فیلم روز چهاردم ماه مارس ۱۹۳۱ در سینما مجستیک شهر بمبئی برای نخستین بار نمایش داده شد. استقبال مردم از «عالم آرا» تا حدی زیاد بود که پلیس شهر برای کنترل جمعیت تماشاگرانی که می خواستند فیلم را تماشا کنند دخالت کرد.

براساس گزارش آرشیو ملی هند فیلم «عالم آرا» گم شده است و در آرشیو ملی نگاتیوهای آن وجود ندارد.

اردشیر ایرانی در سال ۱۳۱۱ (۱۹۳۲) فیلم «دختر لر» را کارگردانی کرد که نخستین فیلم ناطق سینمای ایران است. فیلمنامه «دختر لر» و نقش اصلی آن به عبدالحسین سپنتا تعلق داشت. فیلم که در بمبئی به زبان فارسی تهیه شده بود، در سال ۱۳۱۲ در تهران روی پرده سینما رفت و با استقبال زیادی روبرو شد. اردشیر ایرانی که از خانواده های زرتشتی مهاجرت کرده از ایران به هند بود در کمپانی امپریال نخستین ستارگان را به سینما معرفی کرد از جمله محبوب خان و پریتویراج کاپور (پدر راج کاپور). ایرانی در طول بیست و پنج سال ۱۸۵ فیلم تولید کرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@kollang @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Abii @Ostad @rahi @New @haman10 @Serpentine

guys i have a great news to share

@haman10 
i enter anadolu üniversitesi in field of management i get the news right now

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> i enter anadolu üniversitesi in field of management i get the news right now


OMG !!

Great news indeed ! Congrats bro . congrats !

keep up the good work .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> OMG !!
> 
> Great news indeed ! Congrats bro . congrats !
> 
> keep up the good work .


ty bro haman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> @kollang @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Abii @Ostad @rahi @New @haman10 @Serpentine
> 
> guys i have a great news to share
> 
> @haman10
> i enter anadolu üniversitesi in field of management i get the news right now



Congratulations dear, this is great news. Finally, all your studies paid off.  I hope and wish the best for you in next stages of your life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> Congratulations dear, this is great news. Finally, all your studies paid off.  I hope and wish the best for you in next stages of your life.


ty bor  idk wut to say im so exacitd

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

asena_great said:


> ty bor  idk wut to say im so exacitd



.... I'm a little jealous of you.  I'm getting married, you are going to university in Eskişehir....have fun for me too. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I heard nuclear has been reached, good job Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

asena_great said:


> @kollang @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Abii @Ostad @rahi @New @haman10 @Serpentine
> 
> guys i have a great news to share
> 
> @haman10
> i enter anadolu üniversitesi in field of management i get the news right now



Congrats, assuming all the hype i am guessing it can be considered a high-end university. Really the only high-end universities i know is ODTU, ITU and Bilkent. Curse my ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

asena_great said:


> @kollang @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Abii @Ostad @rahi @New @haman10 @Serpentine
> 
> guys i have a great news to share
> 
> @haman10
> i enter anadolu üniversitesi in field of management i get the news right now



congrats!!!!!

wish you luck in your studies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

BordoEnes said:


> Congrats, assuming all the hype i am guessing it can be considered a high-end university. Really the only high-end universities i know is ODTU, ITU and Bilkent. Curse my ignorance.


High end Universities are ODTU, ITU, Boğaziçi.

Hype must be coming from Eskişehir. It is a beautiful city....generally perceived as "Student City"......you know my university was in Ankara but a few times we traveled to Eskişehir to attend the parties. 

I wish, i was in @asena_great 's place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tesla

asena_great said:


> @kollang @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Abii @Ostad @rahi @New @haman10 @Serpentine
> 
> guys i have a great news to share
> 
> @haman10
> i enter anadolu üniversitesi in field of management i get the news right now


congrats bro i hope you will reach your all aims

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> .... I'm a little jealous of you.  I'm getting married, you are going to university in Eskişehir....have fun for me too.


 jealous of me ?   
i will bro 





222 Park Eskişehir - www.222park.com



BordoEnes said:


> Congrats, assuming all the hype i am guessing it can be considered a high-end university. Really the only high-end universities i know is ODTU, ITU and Bilkent. Curse my ignorance.





Azeri440 said:


> congrats!!!!!
> 
> wish you luck in your studies





tesla said:


> congrats bro i hope you will reach your all aims


ty all bros time to make a life for myself

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scythian500

دیپلمات سابق کشورمان استقامت ملت ایران را از صفحات زرین کتاب مقاومت ملت ایران دانست و یادآور شد: غربی‌ها می‌خواهند کشورها مانند عرب‌ها باشند یعنی پول خوب و سخاوت و سیاست باز و بسته داشته باشند و این مسئله که می‌گویم، یک تجربه تاریخی است لذا آنها ملتی که مقاوم باشد و روی پای خود بایستد نمی‌خواهند.

وی در پاسخ به این سؤال که چرا آنها به پای میز مذاکره با ایران آمدند به قدرت منطقه‌ای ایران اشاره کرد و گفت: در هر کجای خاورمیانه که بخواهند امنیت را ترسیم کنند این امر بدون حضور ایران امکانپذیر نیست.

خرازی با اشاره به شکست‌های آمریکا در خاورمیانه از جمله عراق، افغانستان و سوریه یادآور شد: هر دو جریان در آمریکا معتقد است که با وجود هزینه 3 هزار میلیارددلاری و کشته شدن 12 هزار نفر اما نهایتا این ایران بوده که پیروز شده است.

دیپلمات سابق کشورمان گفت: امروز برخی فحش می‌دهند که چرا از بشار اسد حمایت می‌کنید در حالی که نمی‌دانند او پشتوانه مقاومت است و ایران در حال حاضر کشوری است که در خاورمیانه تامین کننده امنیت بوده و خود نیز جزیره امنی است که مشکل حیات و ثبات ندارد.

وی این مسئله را ناشی از جهاد مقاومت و جنگنیدن ملت ایران در دوران دفاع مقدس دانست و گفت: تنها جنگی که در تاریخ ایران چیزی از خاک‌مان کم نشد حماسه دفاع مقدس بود.

خرازی با اشاره به استراتژی خاورمیانه‌ای جمهوری اسلامی مبنی بر به اوج رساندن توان قدرت بازدارندگی جمهوری اسلامی آن را متعلق به مقام معظم رهبری دانست و اظهار داشت: بنده خبر دارم که همین الان عربستان به صورت سینه‌خیز به سمت ایران آمده تا مشکلش را حل کند. چرا که نمی‌توان با نیروهای اجاره‌ای جنگید.

دیپلمات سابق کشورمان خاطرنشان کرد: در حال حاضر پیام ویژه آنها به ایران آمده و با وقاحت هم گفته‌اند ما سوریه را رها می‌کنیم و شما نیز یمن را.

خرازی با اشاره به جلسه وزرای خارجه کشورهای عربی با وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا که چندی پیش برگزار شد، اظهار داشت: در این جلسه که وزرای امور خارجه کشورهای حاشیه خلیج فارس و وزرای خارجه مصر و اردن نیز حضور داشتند این وزرا به جان کری اعتراض کردند که شما هم اکنون در حال مذاکره با ایران هستید و دوست و دشمن خود را در منطقه نمی‌شناسید.

وی ادامه داد: نقل شده که جان کری پس از گوش کردن به اظهارات وزرای خارجه عرب ناگهان پوشه‌ای که در دست داشته بر روی میز کوبیده و با فریاد گفته است که همه شما به اندازه یک ایران در منطقه نیستید و تمام شما که پشت سر تحرکات تروریستی در منطقه‌اید یک ژنرال سلیمانی ندارید.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

اعلام خلاصه و برجسته‌ترین محورهای جمع‌بندی مذاکرات - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Hakan

@rmi5

something with PM? Which guy you want to talk to? Too lazy to search.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hakan said:


> @rmi5
> 
> something with PM? Which guy you want to talk to? Too lazy to search.



Yeah, one with @scythian500 please. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

asena_great said:


> @kollang @rmi5 @Militant Atheist @Abii @Ostad @rahi @New @haman10 @Serpentine
> 
> guys i have a great news to share
> 
> @haman10
> i enter anadolu üniversitesi in field of management i get the news right now


Great news bro, hope you all the bests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان درسته یه سری از تحریم ها از روی ایران برداشته میشه ولی محدودیت های بی سابقه ای رو رو خیلی از چیزا حتی تا25 سال قبول کردیم. بیخود نیست امریکا واسرائیل تن به این توافقنامه دادن چون براشون خیلی منافع زیادی داره. الان مردم تهران دارن تو خیابون برق بوق میکنن و متاسفانه از ماهیت این توافقنامه خبر ندارن و دولت هم الی ماشالله دوغ میگه.


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> Great news bro, hope you all the bests.


ty bro i wish the same for u

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 @SOHEIL and others

دوستان در مورد مذاکرات متوجه انتقادات شما شدم
ولی یک مسئله ای وجود داره و اون برد-برد بودن مذاکرات است

قطعا قسمتهای از این مذاکرات برای ما ناراحت کننده هست
ولی باید توجه کنیم که اون قسمت ها مربوط به برد امریکایها هست و بخش دیگرش هم مربوط به برد ما

قطعا اگه نظرات مردم امریکا رو بخونید متوجه می شید که اونها هم از بخش برد ایران بسیار ناراحت و عصبانی هستند
کافی هست تو یاهو و سی ان ان... نظراتشون رو بخونید

قطعا 5 یا 10 یا 15 سال از یک نگاه زیاد هست ولی از نگاه دیگر, ما چندین سال وقت و پول سرشار برای تحقیق و توسعه انرژی هسته ای داریم

مهمترین مشکل ما درساخت نیروگاه توسط روسیه , *بسته بودن دست ما در قرارداد به علت تحریم بود*
بعد از رفع تحریم و در این 10 سال با سرمایه ای که به دست می اوریم می تونیم قرارداد 8 نیروگاه 1000 مگاواتی پیشنهادی روسیه را ببندیم
و به علت نبود تحریم می تونیم در قرارداد جریمه دیرکرد قراربدیم
قطعا برای 8 نیروگاه 10 سال وقت مناسبی خواهد بود


در این چند سال پول کافی برای تحقیق و پژو هش پروژهای جنگنده و ناوشکن و زیردریایی و زیر مجموعه هاش داریم
می دونید که *قدرت نظامی , پول زیادی مصرف می کنه* و حتی برای ابر قدرتها (امریکا ) هم گاهی سنگین و گاهی (شوروی) کمر شکن میشه
در این سالها وقت داریم برای قدرت نظامی خودمون پشتوانه اقتصادی دست و پا کنیم


بزرگترین مشکل ما العان اقتصاد و سطح در امد مردم هست که ما تو این سالها وقت برای ساماندهی به کشور رو داریم
شما وقتی بخوای با قدرتهای بین المللی رقابت داشته باشی حتما باید شکم مردمت سیر و آینده اونها روشن باشه
قسمت مهم این هست که اقتصاد کشور روی ریل قرار می گیره
و اینکه پول حلال مشکلات هست


دوستان یادتون نره که یکی از بزرگ ترین کشور های دنیا (شوروی) که هسته ای هم بود و قدرت نظامی
فوق العاده ای داشت به خاطر مسائل اقتصادی (که منجر به نارضایتی اجتماعی شد) بدون شلیک گلوله از درون فرو پاشید
و به طور کاملا ناگهانی و بدون اطلاع قبلی نابود شد



قسمت اخر و مهمترین قسمت اینه که شما در جزئیات توافق زیاد دقت کرده اید.... بسیار خوب
حالا یه نفس عمیق بکشید و از بالا به مذاکرات نگاه کنید
چی می بینید؟
ایران در حال معامله با 6 کشورهست, که بی نهایت قدرتمند و زورگو هستند
انتظار این رو نداشته باشید که جلوی ما فرش قرمز پهن کنند و بگن بفرمایید تحریم برداشته شد و ما حق شما رو به رسمیت می شناسیم
مگه داریم . مگه میشه
خوی اینها زورگویی و سود حداکثری شخصی هست
برای سود شخصی خودشون هر کشوری رو هم که در نظر بگیرند, *اون کشور رو به روشی و با حیله ای نابود *می کنند
همینقدر که راضی به مذاکره با ما شدند باید خدا رو شکر کنیم
قطعا ما هم باید *امتیازات زیادی* بدهیم تا این قلدر های رو *راضی* نگه داریم
*تا روزی که قدرتمون به اندازه ای برسه که بشه, با قدرت با اونها مذاکره کرد*

ده سال مثل باد میگذره
این نیز بگذرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

2800 said:


> دوستان درسته یه سری از تحریم ها از روی ایران برداشته میشه ولی محدودیت های بی سابقه ای رو رو خیلی از چیزا حتی تا25 سال قبول کردیم. بیخود نیست امریکا واسرائیل تن به این توافقنامه دادن چون براشون خیلی منافع زیادی داره. الان مردم تهران دارن تو خیابون برق بوق میکنن و متاسفانه از ماهیت این توافقنامه خبر ندارن و دولت هم الی ماشالله دوغ میگه.



کاش خبر نداشته بودند ... تهرانی ها که ... بگذریم ولیکن بزرگترین ترس من اینه که اینها توی شش ماه و یا یک سال بیاند و پی ام دی رو با قدرت اجرا کنند و ذخایر اورانیوم رو نابود کنند و بعد از یک سال بزنند زیر میز بازی ... حالا شما چطور می خوای مجبورشون کنی که توافق رو اجرا کنند ... !؟

عملا هم کل تولیدات نظامی ما رو مشروط کردن به رضایت این آقایون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

بلندر said:


> کاش خبر نداشته بودند ... تهرانی ها که ... بگذریم ولیکن بزرگترین ترس من اینه که اینها توی شش ماه و یا یک سال بیاند و پی ام دی رو با قدرت اجرا کنند و ذخایر اورانیوم رو نابود کنند و بعد از یک سال بزنند زیر میز بازی ... حالا شما چطور می خوای مجبورشون کنی که توافق رو اجرا کنند ... !؟
> 
> عملا هم کل تولیدات نظامی ما رو مشروط کردن به رضایت این آقایون


نه بابا.. اینقدرام که شما ها میگین نیست... اتفاقا ایران قرارداد خیلی خوبی بسته... محدودیت هم تا پنج سال برای برخی واردات و صادرات نظامی و هشت سال موشکیه...اولا که پنج و هشت سال هیچی نیست و ایران برای اینکه به یه صادره کننده عمده سلاح تبدیل بشه بیش از این وقت نیاز داره...

در ثانی مقابله ایران با تکفیریها کار خودش رو کرده و بخاطر درگیر بودن ایران با داعش و تکفیریها هم تحریم نیروی قدس و سپاه رو برداشتند و هم راه رو برای کمک نظامی ایران به عراق و سوریه رو باز گذاشتند
اونم که گفتند باید با توافق باشه واردات سلاح منظورشون اینه که تو این مدت که ایران باید راستی آزمایی بشه بهش جنگنده های خفن و سلاحههای استراتژیک یا نفروشند دیگران و یا با هماهنگی باشه

در کل من باورم نمیشه امتیازاتی که ایران گرفته رو..
شما یه نگاه به تقاضاهای 10 سال پیش نه بلکه همین پارسال رو ببینید... مقایسه کنید با امتیازاتی که ایران گرفته

اعلام خلاصه و برجسته‌ترین محورهای جمع‌بندی مذاکرات - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
فارس منتشر کرد/ نظامیانی که لغو تحریم می‌شوند از فرماندهان عالیرتبه تا شرکتهای وابسته نظامی در لیست «برجام»

من فکر می کنم توافق خیلی خیلی بیشتر از توافق هسته ای هست... دو نشونه رو من برای این باورم میبینم
اول اینکه حتی تحریمهایی که بواسطه مسایل غیر هسته ای بر ایران گذاشته شده بغیر از تحریم مراودات مالی بین اتباع ایرانی و امریکایی البته هرچند همون شرکتهای امریکایی هم می تونند از طریق نمایندگان و شعب خودشون در کشورهای دیگر با ایران بیزنس داشته باشند و دولت امریکا هم موظف شده حتی بهشون کمک هم بکنه
دومین نشانه اینه که تحریمهای سپاه مخصوصا نیروی قدس رو هم برداشتن و کمکهای ایران به سوریه و عراق رو مستثنی کردند از تحریم 5 و 8 ساله تسلیحاتی

من فکر می کنم ایران و غرب باهم توافق کردن که نقشها رو تقسیم کنند و نه تنها پا روی کول هم نذارند بلکه بهم کمک هم بکنند تا خاورمیانه رو بدرستی و در راستای منافع هم ایران و هم غرب پیش ببرند
من اخبار العربیه رو که گوش می کردم بیشتر به این نتیجه رسیدم
اینها دارند خودکشی می کنند که امریکا عربها رو فروخته به ایران و اینکه برنامه های استراتژیکش رو با ایران هماهنگ کرده در این توافق و عربها رو قربانی کرده به پای ایران

اینو توجه کنید که از زبان دیپلمات مشهور خرازی و رفیق فاب خود ظریف و فرمانده سپاه دراومده:

خرازی با اشاره به جلسه وزرای خارجه کشورهای عربی با وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا که چندی پیش برگزار شد، اظهار داشت: در این جلسه که وزرای امور خارجه کشورهای حاشیه خلیج فارس و وزرای خارجه مصر و اردن نیز حضور داشتند این وزرا به جان کری اعتراض کردند که شما هم اکنون در حال مذاکره با ایران هستید و دوست و دشمن خود را در منطقه نمی‌شناسید.

وی ادامه داد: جان کری پس از گوش کردن به اظهارات وزرای خارجه عرب ناگهان پوشه‌ای که در دست داشته بر روی میز کوبیده و با فریاد گفته است که همه شما به اندازه یک ایران در منطقه نیستید و تمام شما که پشت سر تحرکات تروریستی در منطقه‌اید یک ژنرال سلیمانی ندارید.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 and others
> 
> دوستان در مورد مذاکرات متوجه انتقادات شما شدم
> ولی یک مسئله ای وجود داره و اون برد-برد بودن مذاکرات است
> 
> قطعا قسمتهای از این مذاکرات برای ما ناراحت کننده هست
> ولی باید توجه کنیم که اون قسمت ها مربوط به برد امریکایها هست و بخش دیگرش هم مربوط به برد ما
> 
> قطعا اگه نظرات مردم امریکا رو بخونید متوجه می شید که اونها هم از بخش برد ایران بسیار ناراحت و عصبانی هستند
> کافی هست تو یاهو و سی ان ان... نظراتشون رو بخونید
> 
> قطعا 5 یا 10 یا 15 سال از یک نگاه زیاد هست ولی از نگاه دیگر, ما چندین سال وقت و پول سرشار برای تحقیق و توسعه انرژی هسته ای داریم
> 
> مهمترین مشکل ما درساخت نیروگاه توسط روسیه , *بسته بودن دست ما در قرارداد به علت تحریم بود*
> بعد از رفع تحریم و در این 10 سال با سرمایه ای که به دست می اوریم می تونیم قرارداد 8 نیروگاه 1000 مگاواتی پیشنهادی روسیه را ببندیم
> و به علت نبود تحریم می تونیم در قرارداد جریمه دیرکرد قراربدیم
> قطعا برای 8 نیروگاه 10 سال وقت مناسبی خواهد بود
> 
> 
> در این چند سال پول کافی برای تحقیق و پژو هش پروژهای جنگنده و ناوشکن و زیردریایی و زیر مجموعه هاش داریم
> می دونید که *قدرت نظامی , پول زیادی مصرف می کنه* و حتی برای ابر قدرتها (امریکا ) هم گاهی سنگین و گاهی (شوروی) کمر شکن میشه
> در این سالها وقت داریم برای قدرت نظامی خودمون پشتوانه اقتصادی دست و پا کنیم
> 
> 
> بزرگترین مشکل ما العان اقتصاد و سطح در امد مردم هست که ما تو این سالها وقت برای ساماندهی به کشور رو داریم
> شما وقتی بخوای با قدرتهای بین المللی رقابت داشته باشی حتما باید شکم مردمت سیر و آینده اونها روشن باشه
> قسمت مهم این هست که اقتصاد کشور روی ریل قرار می گیره
> و اینکه پول حلال مشکلات هست
> 
> 
> دوستان یادتون نره که یکی از بزرگ ترین کشور های دنیا (شوروی) که هسته ای هم بود و قدرت نظامی
> فوق العاده ای داشت به خاطر مسائل اقتصادی (که منجر به نارضایتی اجتماعی شد) بدون شلیک گلوله از درون فرو پاشید
> و به طور کاملا ناگهانی و بدون اطلاع قبلی نابود شد
> 
> 
> 
> قسمت اخر و مهمترین قسمت اینه که شما در جزئیات توافق زیاد دقت کرده اید.... بسیار خوب
> حالا یه نفس عمیق بکشید و از بالا به مذاکرات نگاه کنید
> چی می بینید؟
> ایران در حال معامله با 6 کشورهست, که بی نهایت قدرتمند و زورگو هستند
> انتظار این رو نداشته باشید که جلوی ما فرش قرمز پهن کنند و بگن بفرمایید تحریم برداشته شد و ما حق شما رو به رسمیت می شناسیم
> مگه داریم . مگه میشه
> خوی اینها زورگویی و سود حداکثری شخصی هست
> برای سود شخصی خودشون هر کشوری رو هم که در نظر بگیرند, *اون کشور رو به روشی و با حیله ای نابود *می کنند
> همینقدر که راضی به مذاکره با ما شدند باید خدا رو شکر کنیم
> قطعا ما هم باید *امتیازات زیادی* بدهیم تا این قلدر های رو *راضی* نگه داریم
> *تا روزی که قدرتمون به اندازه ای برسه که بشه, با قدرت با اونها مذاکره کرد*
> 
> ده سال مثل باد میگذره
> این نیز بگذرد


اولا در این توافق خط قرمزهای مجلس و رهبری به کل نادیده گرفته شده دوما تو روز روشن یه مشت دروغ دارن به جای متن اصلی توافق غالب میکنن به مردم و سوما که از همه مهمتره رفع تحریمها منوط به گزارش آژانس شده یعنی وقتی ما زدیم تاسیسات نطنز و فردو و زیرساختهاشون رو جمع کردیم اونوقت هر لحظه ممکنه طرف مقابل به بهانه یه گزارش مورد دار آژانس از تعهداتش شونه خالی کنه حکایت طرف میشه که هم چوب رو خورد هم پیاز رو و هم پول رو داد
لذا مشکل من اصلا برد برد بودن توافق نیست مشکل من برد باخت بودنش هست. من معتقدم که ما در این توافق هیچ چیزی بدست نیاوردیم
----------
جا داره در اینجا یه یادی هم از مرحوم مصدق بکنم بنده خدا چه امیدهایی به آمریکا داشت، نمیدونم امید اون بیشتر بود یا امید دولت تدبیر و امید!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

بلندر said:


> کاش خبر نداشته بودند ... تهرانی ها که ... بگذریم ولیکن بزرگترین ترس من اینه که اینها توی شش ماه و یا یک سال بیاند و پی ام دی رو با قدرت اجرا کنند و ذخایر اورانیوم رو نابود کنند و بعد از یک سال بزنند زیر میز بازی ... حالا شما چطور می خوای مجبورشون کنی که توافق رو اجرا کنند ... !؟
> عملا هم کل تولیدات نظامی ما رو مشروط کردن به رضایت این آقایون


با وجود تمام خوش بینی هایی که هست ولی من فکر میکنم ما ایرانی ها در آینده میفهمیم که رفسنجانی و روحانی چه جوری امنیت کشور رو فروختن و چه خیانتی به کشور کردن.

Mark my words

علی کل حال من نمیخام کام ایرانی ها رو در اینجا تلخ کنم, منم اولش خوشحال بودم ولی بعد خیلی چیزها رو فهمیدم.
من برم بگیرم بخوابم با این توافقنامشون!


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

mohsen said:


> اولا در این توافق خط قرمزهای مجلس و رهبری به کل نادیده گرفته شده دوما تو روز روشن یه مشت دروغ دارن به جای متن اصلی توافق غالب میکنن به مردم و سوما که از همه مهمتره رفع تحریمها منوط به گزارش آژانس شده یعنی وقتی ما زدیم تاسیسات نطنز و فردو و زیرساختهاشون رو جمع کردیم اونوقت هر لحظه ممکنه طرف مقابل به بهانه یه گزارش مورد دار آژانس از تعهداتش شونه خالی کنه حکایت طرف میشه که هم چوب رو خورد هم پیاز رو و هم پول رو داد
> لذا مشکل من اصلا برد برد بودن توافق نیست مشکل من برد باخت بودنش هست. من معتقدم که ما در این توافق هیچ چیزی بدست نیاوردیم
> ----------
> جا داره در اینجا یه یادی هم از مرحوم مصدق بکنم بنده خدا چه امیدهایی به آمریکا داشت، نمیدونم امید اون بیشتر بود یا امید دولت تدبیر و امید!



بله بله درسته
خوب اگه از خط قرمز رهبری و مجلس گذشته باشه که دیگه ناراحتی نداره
احتمالا هفته اینده به رای مجلس گذاشته میشه و طبق قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی دولت چاره ای به جز تمکین به رای مجلس رو نداره
(برعکس امریکا که رئیس جمهور حق وتو بر رای کنگره داره)

ماشالله رهبری هم که اختیاراتش در قانون اساسی معلوم هست و کسی جرعت تحت فشار قرار دادن رهبری رو نداره
قطعا ایشون هم قرار داد رو اگه تایید نکنند , می تونند از اهرم فشار سلب حکم ریاست جمهوری روحانی و کابینه اش استفاده کنند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

2800 said:


> با وجود تمام خوش بینی هایی که هست ولی من فکر میکنم ما ایرانی ها در آینده میفهمیم که رفسنجانی و روحانی چه جوری امنیت کشور رو فروختن و چه خیانتی به کشور کردن.
> 
> Mark my words
> 
> علی کل حال من نمیخام کام ایرانی ها رو در اینجا تلخ کنم, منم اولش خوشحال بودم ولی بعد خیلی چیزها رو فهمیدم.
> من برم بگیرم بخوابم با این توافقنامشون!


Marked!


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 @SOHEIL and others

دوستان به نظرم به اندازه کافی در مورد کلیت مذاکرات بحث کردیم

بهتر هست برای شروع یک بند را در نظر بگیریم و روی اون بحث کنیم
بنظر شما کدام بند خیلی به ضرر ماست و دست ما را بسته ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بله بله درسته
> خوب اگه از خط قرمز رهبری و مجلس گذشته باشه که دیگه ناراحتی نداره
> احتمالا هفته اینده به رای مجلس گذاشته میشه و طبق قانون اساسی جمهوری اسلامی دولت چاره ای به جز تمکین به رای مجلس رو نداره
> (برعکس امریکا که رئیس جمهور حق وتو بر رای کنگره داره)
> 
> ماشالله رهبری هم که اختیاراتش در قانون اساسی معلوم هست و کسی جرعت تحت فشار قرار دادن رهبری رو نداره
> قطعا ایشون هم قرار داد رو اگه تایید نکنند , می تونند از اهرم فشار صلب حکم ریاست جمهوری روحانی و کابینه اش استفاده کنند


بعد هم تو بوق و کرنا میکنن که کشور دیکتاتوری هست و ما به خاطر رهبری به توافق نرسیدیم و فلان و بهمان
البته خط قرمز رهبری طی مذاکرات قبلی روحانی و 2 سال تعلیق داوطلبانه هم نادیده گرفته شده بود و ایشون هم تا 2 سال گذاشتن اینها هر غلطی که میخوان بکنن
من بعید نمیدونم که ایشون یه سری از مسائل رو ندید بگیرن تا بلوغ سیاسی مردم بره بالا و شایدم درس عبرتی بشه برای خوش باوران
در هر صورت من وظیفه خودم میدونم که در برابر یه حرکت غلط اعتراض کنم چه رهبر جلوشون رو بگیره و چه نگیره



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 @SOHEIL and others
> 
> دوستان به نظرم به اندازه کافی در مورد کلیت مذاکرات بحث کردیم
> 
> بهتر هست برای شروع یک بند را در نظر بگیریم و روی اون بحث کنیم
> بنظر شما کدام بند خیلی به ضرر ماست و دست ما را بسته ؟


امشب دیگه باطری من تمومه ان شا الله فردا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

@rahi2357

I think Iran needs to become a 1 trillion dollar economy in terms of nominal GDP as soon as possible. Our nominal GDP is currently around 400 billions. Thus we need the economy to grow 2.5 times. We need a very diversified economy. How can we quickly reach that goal? what are your thoughts?

@Shahryar Hedayati bro, your thoughts are welcomed as well 
Lotfan write in English

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

The Last of us said:


> I think Iran needs to become a 1 trillion dollar economy in terms of nominal GDP as soon as possible. Our nominal GDP is currently around 400 billions. Thus we need the economy to grow 2.5 times. We need a very diversified economy. How can we quickly reach that goal? what are your thoughts?


 Of course , our trade will be boosted by lifting of sanctions , still we need billions of dollars of investment and meaningful economic gains are likely to take some months .Iran needs technological and industrial development and it will cost billions of dollars unless investors come back .Hopefully Rouhani’s government wants foreign investment but he is not the only one who decides... emm. I just wish they don't waste too much money on proxy wars and invest the money inside .

Meanwhile :
شرکت‌های بین‌المللی آماده هجوم به بازارهای ایران - BBC Persian




mohsen said:


> بعد هم تو بوق و کرنا میکنن که کشور دیکتاتوری هست و ما به خاطر رهبری به توافق نرسیدیم و فلان و بهمان
> البته خط قرمز رهبری طی مذاکرات قبلی روحانی و 2 سال تعلیق داوطلبانه هم نادیده گرفته شده بود و ایشون هم تا 2 سال گذاشتن اینها هر غلطی که میخوان بکنن
> من بعید نمیدونم که ایشون یه سری از مسائل رو ندید بگیرن تا بلوغ سیاسی مردم بره بالا و شایدم درس عبرتی بشه برای خوش باوران
> در هر صورت من وظیفه خودم میدونم که در برابر یه حرکت غلط اعتراض کنم چه رهبر جلوشون رو بگیره و چه نگیره


سایت آیت الله علی خامنه ای، رهبر ایران، گزارش داده است که آیت‌الله علی خامنه‌ای در دیدار با اعضای هیئت دولت از "*زحمات و* 
*مجاهدات صادقانه و مجدانه‌ تیم مذاکره‌کننده هسته‌ای*" قدردانی کرده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AugenBlick

Hello Iranians,
I have section bans from Central&South Asia and Indian defence.
I will be trolling the ME & IR section for the foreseeable future.
@Serpentine please don't be a NAZI about it 



rahi2357 said:


> Of course , our trade will be boosted by lifting of sanctions , still we need billions of dollars of investment and meaningful economic gains are likely to take some months .Iran needs technological and industrial development and it will cost billions of dollars unless investors come back .Hopefully Rouhani’s government wants foreign investment but he is not the only one who decides... emm. I just wish they don't waste too much money on proxy wars and invest the money inside .


The one thing you need is silence .... .. not saying is more powerful than saying. just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## بلندر

mohsen said:


> بعد هم تو بوق و کرنا میکنن که کشور دیکتاتوری هست و ما به خاطر رهبری به توافق نرسیدیم و فلان و بهمان
> البته خط قرمز رهبری طی مذاکرات قبلی روحانی و 2 سال تعلیق داوطلبانه هم نادیده گرفته شده بود و ایشون هم تا 2 سال گذاشتن اینها هر غلطی که میخوان بکنن
> من بعید نمیدونم که ایشون یه سری از مسائل رو ندید بگیرن تا بلوغ سیاسی مردم بره بالا و شایدم درس عبرتی بشه برای خوش باوران
> در هر صورت من وظیفه خودم میدونم که در برابر یه حرکت غلط اعتراض کنم چه رهبر جلوشون رو بگیره و چه نگیره
> 
> 
> امشب دیگه باطری من تمومه ان شا الله فردا



جک نگو ... بلوغ سیاسی مردم بالا بره .... مردمی که به خاطر باخت تیم ملیشون می ریزند توی خیابون و برای این ننگ شادی می کنند تا ابد بلوغ سیاسیشون بالا نمی ره ...

نکته ی جالبش اینجاست پورشه سوارها و فراری سوارها توی خط مقدم جشن و شادی هستند ... اونم توی شمال تهران ....

حتما تحریم ها بهشون فشار آورده سفرهای تفریحیشون به آنتالیا و اسپانیا و ایتالیا کم شده ...

بخشی از تحلیل های من ...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اگه عزیزان دقت داشته باشند ، با بند « عدم امکان حمل سلاح هسته ای » عملا گذاشتن توی پاچه ی ما ، چون مفهمومی مثل بمب های هسته ای چمدانی سال ها بود که وجود داشت و یعنی به صورت مفهمومی شما امکان قراردادن یک کلاهک هسته ای حتی در بمبی مثل مائوریک 82 هم دارید ، یعنی عملا شما هر سلاحی که بسازی به صورت تئوری می تونی یک نوع کلاهک هسته ای توش بگذاری ....* به این بهانه زیاد باهامون کار خواهند داشت* .


3-Iran reaffirms that under *no circumstances* will Iran ever seek, develop or
acquire any nuclear weapons.

می گه تحت هیچ شرایطی ، یعنی اگه عملا شب تا صبح ما رو تهدید به حمله ی اتمی کنند و یا حمله ی اتمی علیه ما انجام بدهند یا به عربستان بمب اتم بدهند و یا حتی داعش بمب اتم به دست بیاره و علیه ما استفاده کنه ، ما حق نداریم به سمت سلاح هسته ای بریم ..... خب ، این یکی از فجایعی که تعهدات اونها مشروط هست ولی تعهدات ما مطلق !!

-----------------------------------------
The E3/EU+3 and Iran will meet at the ministerial level every 2 years, or earlier
if needed, in order to review and assess progress and to adopt appropriate
decisions by consensus.


هر دو سال یکبار یا زودتر ، می شه نشست برگزار کرد و این توافقنامه رو تصحیح کرد ، و از اونجایی که تعهدات ما مطلق هست و تعهدات طرف دیگه مشروط ، عملا یعنی هر دوسال یکبار ما مجبوری امتیاز جدید بدیم ....

تبریک می گم ، قبول کردیم به صورت نامحدود چماق 5+1 بالای سر ما باشه .

-------------------------------------------------

عزیزان برای فهمیدن این فاجعه ای که در بحث نظامی و محدودیت هایی که عملا در زمینه ی تولید سلاح قبول کردیم ... توجیح می شوید




American MGR-3 Little John missile, measuring 4.4. meters long with a diameter of 32 cms and a weight of 350 kg. Capable of firing a W45 warhead (10 kiloton yield) a distance of 19 km


موشک MGR-3 Little Jhon
طول 4.4 متر
قطر 32 سانتی متر
وزن 350 کیلوگرم
قابلیت حمل کلاهک هسته ای W45
------------------------------------------------

این یکی عمق فاجعه رو نشون می ده ...

The *W33* was an American nuclear artillery shell, fired from an eight-inch (203 mm) M110 howitzer and M115 howitzer.

توپ W33 قابلیت شلیک از توپ های 203 میلیمتری روی داره
عملا خیلی راحت توی همون سه خط اول ، چیزی رو قبول کردن که غربی ها هر وقت بخوان می تونند روش دست بزنند و بگن که ....
چی می شد علاوه بر کارشناس اقتصادی ، یک کارشناس نظامی رو می بردن تا این فاجعه ی ملی ، به بار نیازد !؟


*عملا حتی می تونند تولید کیف در ایران رو با این بند متوقف کنند !!! *


https://en.wikipedia...i/Suitcase_nuke
https://en.wikipedia..._nuclear_weapon
W54 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
----------------------------------------------

The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) will be requested to monitor and
verify the voluntary nuclear-related measures as detailed in this JCPOA. The
IAEA will be requested to provide regular updates to the Board of Governors,
and as provided for in this JCPOA, to the UN Security Council. All relevant rules
and regulations of the IAEA with regard to the protection of information will be
fully observed by all parties involved

عملا باز قبول کردیم که آژانس هسته ای بیاد و نظر بده و راستی آزمایی تحت نظارت آژانس باشه ، و می دونیم آزانس هم بی طرف نیست .
جمله ی آخر هم شبیه یک جک هست ، یعنی وقتی نماینده ی آمریکا چیزی رو می دونه اونوقت CIA ازش خبر دار نمی شه ، یک جمله ی منحرف کننده ی افکار عمومی .

---------------------------------------------

xvi. The E3/EU+3 and Iran will meet at the ministerial level every 2 years, or earlier
if needed, in order to review and assess progress and to adopt appropriate
decisions by *consensus*

قبلا در مورد این بند توضیح دادم . تعهدات مطلق ما ، در برابر تعهدات مشروط آنها ... یعنی هر دو سال یا کمتر باید به تمامی طرفین باج بدیم .... این با اجماع هم خیلی جالبه ، الآن من نمی دونم منظور از اجماع چی هست ، منظور اجماع حداکثر آراست یا 
اجماعی مثل اجماع شورای امنیت !؟

---------------------------------------------------

با این صحبت از « اثبات عدم ساخت* سلاح* با قابلیت حمل کلاهک هسته ای » ( گفتن سلاح و حتی حاضر نشدن از لفظ موشک یا راکت استفاده کنند !!! ) عملا می تونند بیاند و تک تک سلاح های ما ، از خمپاره ی 60 تا راکت اس پی چی گرفته تا تک تک موشک های بالستیک ما بازرسی کند ، و اگه خواستند ، باید قطعه قطعه بشند تا بشه بررسیشون کرد که امکان حمل سلاح هسته ای ندارند .... نیازی هست بگم این از لحاظ امنیتی چه فاجعه ای می تونه به بار بیاره ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

This idiot has created this thread and claimed Elamites, Assyrians, Sumerians and Egyptians were Arab!!!

Arab, Semitic & Hamitic Empires and Ancient Kingdoms

The funny thing is that most of the Assyrians and Sumerian kings had the letter "g" which Arabs even can't pronounce and don't have it in their language. The first point!

*There are several importnat points that needs to be told :*

-Prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) grandfather of prophet Muhammad (PBUH) was an Iranian who born in Ur an old city of Iran. He arised against idol worshipper Assyrians and some of Iranians like Isfahanis helped him and he defeated idol worshippers and Nimrod.






-There is a mountain in Kerman province in Iran which is called Prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) mountain, Iranians believe Ibrahim (PBUH) prayed for God in that mountain in his younger ages. The same as Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) that prayed for God in Hara mountain in Mecca.

-Name of Ibrahim (PBUH) is a Persian word.

Who is Abraham? The Man Known as the forefather of Jews. By HammaMirwaisi

_[1] Ἀbrāhām(Ha-brha-hham [2])--- His name means he is a “brother to all” in the Airyanem (Iranian) old language written in Mount Behistun cuneiform inscriptions by Emperor Darius the Great of the Achaemenid Empire. The word, He-brew, meaning Oh-brother, is clearly the derivative of Prophet Abraham name. The name could actually be a title because he was the religious leader of his people.

Abraham was most likely an Airyanem (Iranian) from Matiene, Mitanni or Hurrian [3] born and raised as a member of the Mitra, Mithra [4] or Zoroastrianism [5] religion from Harran [6]._

33 prophets from his offspring have lived in Iran.
Daniel, Yaghoub, Yoshe,

Prophet Daniel (PBUH), Susa:






Prophet Hezghil (PBUH), Dezful:






Prophet Yushe (PBUH), Isfahan:






Prophet Heighugh (PBUH), Hamadan:






List of 33 prophets that are buried in Iran:

https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/پیامبران_مدفون_در_ایران

-Arabs were the tribes that lived in South of Arabian peninsula and migrated to Hijaz at 1600 years ago.

'Aad' and 'Thamud' were Arab people and they are also mentioned in Holy Quran. Most of the Aad and Thamud nation destroyed by punishment of God because of paganism and their plundering habit.

Thamud & Aad:











-Assyrians, Sumerians, Egyptians, Elamites (ancient Persians) were not Arab.


----------



## Aramagedon

Shrine of prophet Anush (PBUH), grandson of prophet Adam (PBUH) [son of prophet Sheys (PBUH)], Isfahan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

I am wring this to explain the situation to everyone here whether pro or anti deal. It is natural to have different opinions on different matters relating to the country. After all humans are political animals (Aristotle). But national decisions have to take one form or another. This implies not every one will get what he or she wants. We have to learn to live with different opinions and respect them. Calling people of different opinion, traitors and liars is not appreciated.

Life is not perfect. You have to deal with situation that fate has brought you. When life hands you lemons, make lemonade. The choices for Iran were two at its most basic level:

One) Iran continues on the previous path; either eventually becoming nuclear armed or just accumulating 20% enriched uranium and a few kilograms of plutonium without becoming nuclear armed. Risking even heavier sanctions, embargoes, isolation and pressures including even limited air strikes or even full war (specially if Iran does not become fully nuclear armed to deter attacks and ridiculously insists only on enriching uranium; much like a person who insists on producing and storing TNT in his house basement in huge quantities and claiming he is against making bombs on religious grounds).

Two) Iran makes a deal, keeps its expertise, capability, nuclear infrastructure and R&D in return for complete removal of sanctions and politico-economic containment of Iran. If sanctions are not removed or if the other side starts playing cat and mouse then the situation can go back to option one. Iran has chosen this path with the deal.

Here are some reasons why.

A) Majority of Iranians do not want Iran having nukes. And this is mostly because of the Fatwa effect. But still, the results have political implications. Both internally as well as externally (you can not expect other countries have any positive view of Iran acquiring nukes when Iran's own population does not want it):

*Iranian population's view on a nuclear armed Iran:*





*Some other country's view about a nuclear armed Iran:*







B) There are really only two scenarios along with their benefits and costs if Iran does not negotiate and does not accept a deal (which by definition means giving up something in return to get something else).

1) If Iran develops nukes: 
The benefit of strategic immunity from invasion by regular forces of an enemy and national prestige of being nuclear armed. The cost is going to be increased pressure of various natures like political (through UN/Diplomatic Structures/NGO's etc) economic (through sanctions/sabotage), proxy warfare (through Takfiris/ MKO/ Seculars/ Modified Shias), propaganda (through Media/ Personal contacts), embargoes (through travel bans/ interception of Iran's shipping/ refusing Iranian airlines) etc etc.

2) If Iran does not develop nukes and only enriches uranium per its own wishes: 
The benefit is only going to be a little national pride (since Iran will not be even nuclear armed). Cost is going to be increased pressures as above as well as the real chance of attack on Iran whether a full occupation or a partial occupation or limited/ long term air strikes on Iran's nuclear facilities, industries, power plants, military units etc etc.

C) If on the other hand, Iran accepts some voluntary measures according to a deal of give and take which are basically formalities since Iran did not already have nukes to begin with and officially did not even want them, then this is the cost vs benefit scenario:

Cost: If out of the blue a country launches a surprise and overwhelming conventional attack on Iran, then Iran will not be able to deter such an attack. The chances of this realistically is low as of now. Another cost would be if a nuclear armed country decides to nuke Iran, there is nothing with which Iran can deter such an attack. Again the chances of this realistically is low as of now.

Benefit: Iran will gain access to world's markets and can trade. Some pressures will remain but at a minimal and tolerable level. Iran still will be able to enjoy its little national nuclear pride. Iran will have the option to go fully nuclear and become nuclear armed within a year or so, as of now and probably within months after ten years when Iran's nuclear industry grows.

I will expand on some of these dimensions below:

D) The political benefits of this deal are many. Iran has played and won the equivalent of a political chess. By agreeing to this deal, Iran put all the pressure on West. It will be Obama and other Western leaders who will have to convince congress and Israeli/Saudi lobbies. It will be the Western media that will have to sell this deal to their public after decades of propaganda against Iran and demonizing Iran. In addition, Israel and Saudi states lost alot of prestige and national power, getting dumped by their main ally and protector. Saudis specially will be vulnerable because unlike Israel, they do not have any nuclear infrastructure and depend entirely on American geopolitical power to protect their monarchy. That is why any understanding between Iran and US will be seen in Riyadh at the cost of Saudis. 

Another aspect of political benefit of this deal will be of a more complex nature. Before Iran had any serious nuclear program, the country was vulnerable to pressure tactics of sanctions and embargoes under various titles such as democracy, support for terrorism, human rights, women rights, protection of secularism, not respecting West's strategic interests etc etc. There was no way to satisfy these unless Iran became subservient to West completely or alternatively Iran completely destroyed. The nuclear issue though could be partially sacrificed to block these pressure tactics. Now as long as this deal is operational, Iran can not be sanctioned in a major way for any reason. 

Since any new sanctions on Iran will be interpreted by Iran and by the rest of the world outside West as a cheap tactic to scrap the deal, forcing Iran to cancel the deal. In effect Iran's nuclear program now has become a deterrence against sanctions and pressure tactics against IRI. Not much different than nuclear weapons deter military attack except here the objective is not to deter military attack but non-military pressure tactics. It should also be noted that even military attack is rather ruled out by this deal since the reason for this deal was to prevent a war and if ever West tries to disregard the main reason of this deal, again Iran can easily and justifiably cancel the deal and make nukes (with full sympathy of the rest of world).

E) Economic benefits of this deal are also many. Iran needs alot of stuff that can not make locally and needs access to global markets to improve the economy both in size as well as in efficiency and socioeconomic justice spheres. Isolated economies specially the low technology economies seldom perform as well as those connected to the rest of the world. A strong case can be made that Iran's economic problems are due to local mismanagement which is actually true. But even a mismanaged economy that is richer is preferred to one that is poor. And it should also be noted that mismanaged economies take a long time to be corrected but it is easier to correct them when such an economy is not under various pressures. 

Another aspect of economic benefit is in geopolitical terms. If Iran gains access to oil and gas technologies and can export oil and gas then the global prices will go down and the share of Saudis and Qataris in the market as well as their income decrease. This is an indirect benefit to Iran since as Iran's economy grows, those of its adversaries falter.

In immediate term, some 150 billion dollars of Iran will become available which is a huge amount for any country (Greece is fighting to get a deal for a few billion dollars in comparison). In the next five years, if Iran just exports on average 70 billion dollars extra on top of what it is exporting now, this comes to 350 billion dollars extra on top of the current exports of Iran. Combined this comes to 500 billion dollars extra cash in a five year period. Even now Iranians are not dying on streets of hunger and are surviving. So this 500 billion dollars is on top of mere survival subsistence. This is a huge financial power which can be put to use.

F) Iran will be able to gain access to non-military technologies it needs. In this area, Iran can use Europe as the provider of these technologies. The economy of Europe is in serious trouble. And Iran has 500 billion dollars extra money to spend in the next two years. Even if Iran goes with half of this money to Europe and shop for civilian technologies which Iran needs, almost all of Iran's problems in civilian areas can be solved since Iran already has a very highly educated workforce. Europe is also going to be happy since it will get paid top dollars. Just one example here about such civilian technology is modern water management systems for agriculture. 

As you know Iran is in serious water deficit conditions. About 90% of Iran's water is used in agriculture. Modern agricultural techniques and water management systems can easily reduce water requirement by several times. Even if Iran reduces its water requirement in agriculture to less than half while increasing agricultural production by 30%, Iran's total water requirement will be reduced to about half of today. This will make Iran a water neutral country with complete food security. This is possible, just needs technology which Iran does not have. And Europe has that technology. Other areas of civilian technologies of interest can be Japanese car and electronic industry and German engineering technologies. Leave the French out this time.

G) Iran will also get access to conventional military technologies which Iran badly needs. Iran's air force needs new planes. Since West will not cooperate in this matter, only China and Russia remain. Both are in final stages of development of their 5th generation fighter. A serious negotiation can be had to get a good deal from them. Shah had purchased about 78 F-14s in 1970's and these have protected Iran till now and will still protect Iran in 2020's if no new purchase is made. That is over 50 years. If Iran buys a substantial number of 5th generation fighters, Iranian airforce will remain relevant in the region till towards the end of this century. And Iran has money to pay for it. For example Sukhoi PAK FA, costs about 100 million dollars a plane. Even if Iran does a deal for 200 of these, it will come to 20 billion dollars. Which is affordable for Iran. In fact at such a price tag, Iran can do a similar deal as India has done and get technology transfer and production license. Other military areas of interest will be stuff like Chinese frigate and destroyers like type 054A and Russian Lada class submarines, Russian or Chinese air defense systems and tanks, APC's etc etc.

H) Finally if push came to shove, Iran can always reset the clock to zero, cancel the deal and go back in time. If this happens for any reason in ten or fifteen years time, at least Iran will have enormously benefited in above mentioned ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

یه بررسی به ترتیب مقدار سال محدودیت کنیم ,بد نیست

من العان توافق نامه رو خوندم* تنها 25 و 20 سال موجود در توافق* هم نظارت بر معادن سنگ اورانیوم و تولید روتور سانتریفیوژهست
نظارت و* نصب دوربین *روی معدن که این همه داد و بیداد نداشت
پنجاه سال هم روی معدن ما دوربین بود, باز هم چیز بخصوصی نبود
بفرما

IAEA monitoring of uranium ore concentrate produced by Iran
from all uranium ore concentrate plants for 25 years; containment and surveillance
of centrifuge rotors and bellows for 20 years


-----------------------------------------------------------------

حالا بریم سر* 15 سال موجود در توافق*
تا 15 سال ایران ایران فقط حق تولید 4 درصد برای نیروگاه انرژی هسته ای (مثل بوشهر ) دارد و نه بیشتر

دوستان من یه سوال اساسی از شما دارم
اصلا ما برای چی این انرژی هسته ای لامصب این همه سال نگه داشتیم؟
برای چی تا چند قدمی جنگ و نابودی پیش رفتیم؟
این همه بدبختی *فقط* برای 1000- تا سانتریفیوژ بود؟
یا اینکه سانتریفورژ رو برای یه کار دیگه ای تولید کردیم؟
مگه نگفتیم می خواهیم تولید انرژی کنیم و مثل فرانسه 80 درصد مصرف برقمون هسته ای باشه
قرار بود بمب اتم بسازیم !!!!؟
پس چرا ما بعد از این همه سال تازه یه نیروگاه تاریخی بوشهر رو داریم؟
چه فایده ای داره این همه هارت و پورت و سانتریفیوژ و فردو و ... ,* وقتی نشه باهاش برق تولید کرد؟
توافق داره می گه شما تو این 15 سال فقط می تونید برای نیروگاه سوخت تولید کنید
چی بهتر از این؟*
خوب مگه از *همون اول* ما چیز دیگه ای (بمب) می خواستیم؟
این 15 سال باید 8 تا نیروگاه هزار مگاواتی بسازیم و تمام تمرکزمون باید روی نیروگاه جدید باشه
بفرما

Based on its own long-term plan, for 15 years, Iran will carry out its uranium
enrichment-related activities, including safeguarded R&D exclusively in the Natanz
Enrichment facility, keep its level of uranium enrichment at up to 3.67%, and, at
Fordow, refrain from any uranium enrichment and uranium enrichment R&D and
from keeping any nuclear material.
6.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


حالا یه 15 سال دیگه

تا 15 سال ایران حق ساختن اب سنگین ندارد

دوستان توجه کنید پروژه اب سنگین اراک بعد از* 8 سال هنوز تموم نشده* و* قراره یکبار دیگه از اول طراحی و از مدرن سازی بشه* تا پایان نوسازی و پایان پروژه اراک احتمالا 8 تا 10 سال طول می کشه
اب سنگین اراک بعد از پایان کار, توانایی تامین اب رادیاتور چند نیروگاه هسته ای را دارا می باشد
ما که فعلا یدونه بیشتر هم نداریم اگر هم ساختیم همین اراک کافی هست

There will be no additional heavy water reactors or accumulation of heavy water in
Iran for 15 years. All excess heavy water will be made available for export to the
international market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ای بابا چرا الکی شلوغش کردید
> من العان توافق نامه رو خوندم* تنها 25 و 20 سال موجود در توافق* هم نظارت بر معادن سنگ اورانیوم و تولید روتور سانتریفیوژهست
> نظارت و* نصب دوربین *روی معدن که این همه داد و بیداد نداشت
> پنجاه سال هم روی معدن ما دوربین بود, باز هم چیز بخصوصی نبود
> بفرما
> 
> IAEA monitoring of uranium ore concentrate produced by Iran
> from all uranium ore concentrate plants for 25 years; containment and surveillance
> of centrifuge rotors and bellows for 20 years
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> حالا بریم سر*تنها 15 سال موجود در توافق*
> تا 15 سال ایران ایران فقط حق تولید 4 درصد برای نیروگاه انرژی هسته ای (مثل بوشهر ) دارد و نه بیشتر
> 
> دوستان من یه سوال اساس از شما دارم
> اصلا ما برای چی این انرژی هسته ای لامصب این همه سال نگه داشتیم؟
> مگه نگفتیم می خواهیم تولید انرژی کنیم و مثل فرانسه 80 درصد مصرف برقمون هسته ای باشه
> قرار بود بمب اتم بسازیم !!!!؟
> پس چرا ما بعد از این همه سال تازه یه نیروگاه تاریخی بوشهر رو داریم؟
> چه فایده ای داره این همه هارت و پورت و سانتریفیوژ , وقتی نشه باهاش برق تولید کرد؟
> توافق داره می گه شما تو این 15 سال فقط می تونید برای نیروگاه سوخت تولید کنید
> خوب مگه از *همون اول* ما چیز دیگه ای (بمب) می خواستیم؟
> این 15 سال باید 8 تا نیروگاه هزار مگاواتی بسازیم و تمام تمرکزمون باید روی نیروگاه جدید باشه
> بفرما
> 
> Based on its own long-term plan, for 15 years, Iran will carry out its uranium
> enrichment-related activities, including safeguarded R&D exclusively in the Natanz
> Enrichment facility, keep its level of uranium enrichment at up to 3.67%, and, at
> Fordow, refrain from any uranium enrichment and uranium enrichment R&D and
> from keeping any nuclear material.
> 6.



I have explained this above. The nuclear program has two dimensions for Iran. One is security against sanctions for other purposes like democracy and human rights etc. The other is long term prospect of nuclear electricity when oil and gas runs out. Right now nuclear electricity is not even important. It is just a matter of prestige as energy produced by natural gas through combined cycle power plants or trigeneration costs less than half of nuclear electricity. The most important aspect of nuclear program of Iran TODAY is to get a deal as was done and sealed so that Iran can not be sanctioned like Cuba for fifty years as well as to give Iran a breakout capability in future so that if West (or any other country) started to make serious plans to invade Iran, then Iran would have the ability to weaponize the program. Nuclear electricity is just for experimental and learning purposes today and not of vital national interests since Iran sits on top of an ocean of oil and gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان واقع بین باشیم.
سرمون کلاه رفت تازه اونا ميخان تحريما ضد ما رو 4 تا 6 ماه دیگه بردارن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 @SOHEIL @Serpentine
@SOHEIL @New @rmi5 @kollang @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @raptor22 @bozorgmehr @Abii @Surenas @The SiLent crY @Arminkh@@yavar @The Last of us @Gold Eagle @behnam @Commandant @Aspahbod @Militant Atheist
and others
*

حالا سه محدودیت ده ساله
*
ده سال زمان راستی ازمایی دو طرف قرار داد هست

ایران که فکر نکنم چنین حماقتی کنه
البته به شرط اینکه یه موجودی (مثل احمدی نژاد) حکومت رو بدست نگیره . البته احتمال برگشت امثال احمدی نژاد در ایران هم کم نیست

امریکا هم در این قرار داد تنها نیست و بیشتر کشور های اروپایی(که نقع اقتصادی با ایران دارند ) *ضامن حفظ قرار داد هستند*
ممکن هست اگه حکومت به دست جمهوری خواهها بیافته کار ما یخورده سخت تر بشه

اگر هم قرار داد لغو شد .... در مورد هسته ای چیزی از دست نمی دیم ولی خوب همه بر می گردیم به دوران تحریم و باید منتظر فشار و بدبختی بیشتر باشیم



UN Security Council resolution Termination Day is the date on which the UN
Security Council resolution endorsing this JCPOA terminates according to its
terms, which is to be 10 years from Adoption Day, provided that the provisions
of previous resolutions have not been reinstated. On that date, the EU will take
the actions described in Section 25 of Annex V.







*یک محدودیت 10 ساله دیگر
*
ایران تا این 10 سال فقط حق تحقیق و توسعه روی سانتریفیوژ های ای آر 1 و 4و 6و 8 را دارا می باشد
خوب ما با همون ای ار یک, نیروگاه بوشهر رو زنده نگه داشتیم ار ای 8 که از سرمون هم زیاده

Iran will continue to conduct enrichment R&D in a manner that does not accumulate
enriched uranium. Iran's enrichment R&D with uranium for 10 years will only
include IR-4, IR-5, IR-6 and IR-8 centrifuges as laid out in Annex I,



* یک ده ساله دیگر*

تا ده سال ما فقط حق داشتن 5000 تا ای ار یک را داریم
این مقدار ای ار یک برای تامین بوشهر کافی هست و اگر تا 10 سال دیگر نیروگاه دیگری ساختیم(که بعید است) باید سوخت مورد نیاز رو از بازار جهانی خریداری کنیم
ما که *50* سال گذشت تازه بوشهر تموم شد
حالا تو این ده سال نیروگاه جدید رو بسازیم ,تامین سوختش پیش کش
اگه تو این ده سال روسیه برای ما نیروگاه ساخت , سوختش را هم خودش می فروشه

Iran will begin phasing out its IR-1 centrifuges in 10 years. During this period, Iran
will keep its enrichment capacity at Natanz at up to a total installed uranium
enrichment capacity of 5060 IR-1 centrifuges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ما که هنوز کاری نکردیم که انتظار داشته باشیم اونها تحریم رو بردارند
> *اصلا هنوز قرار داد امضا نشده است*
> باید مجلس ایران اجازه امضا را به روحانی بدهد
> 
> هر وقت سازمان انرژی اتمی اعلام کرد که ما یه قدم رفتیم جلو
> ان وقت باید منتظر جواب غرب باشیم
> 
> ما قدم به قدم جلو می ریم
> اگر غربی ها زیرش زدند . ما هم بر می گردیم


من از این ناراحتم که با اینهمه عقب نشینی اونا تازه ميخان تحريما رو 6 ماه دیگه بردارن. بعدم تا 8 سال ایران اجازه ی خرید تسلیحات نظامی رو نداره که اونم خیلی ناراحت کننده اس

اگه قرار بود این توافقنامه واسه ایران هیچ سودی نداشته باشه خب واسه چی اصن توافق کردن! اینهمه محدودیت رو از 8 سال تا 25 سال قبول کردن! اونوقت اون روحانی خالی بند میان تلویزیون میگه ما آمریکایی ها رو با ایستادگی خودمون متقاعد کردیم که همه ی محدودیت هاي ایران باید 8 ساله باشه و اونام بالاخره قبول کردن!

حالا شاید تحريما رو شش ماه دیگه بردارن ولی به نظر من قضیه چماق و هویج هست و ما هم داریم هی از این هویج می خوریم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> تاکید می کنم ما هنوز کاری نکردیم و قرار داد امضا نشده
> 
> بخش بزرگ تحریم تسلیحات بر می گرده به 40 سال پیش و اشغال سفارت امریکا
> کاریش هم نمی شه کرد
> 
> *ما که 40 سال تسلیحات نخریدیم یه 8 سال هم روش
> *
> در ضمن اتفاقا من خوشحال هم شدم
> 
> درسته که نیروی هوایی و دریایی ما پیر شده ولی خوب برای نو سازیش نیاز به پول بسیار زیادی هست که العان ملت بیکار ما بیشتر به این پول نیاز دارند
> هر وقت تونستیم اقتصاد کشور رو به ریل پیشرفت بر گردونیم و پول هنگفت اضافی داشتیم
> اون موقع به خرید تسلیحات هم می رسیم
> حالا مسئله اینه که ایا ما تو هشت سال می تونیم یک اقتصاد پویا داشته باشیم که سیستم نظامی ما رو حمایت کنه یا نه؟
> فعلا که پول برای هدر دادن نداریم و کلی , تاکید می کنم* کلی پروژه خوابیده تو کشور هست که نیاز شدید به پول داره*
> 
> *در ضمن همون پول رو به دانشگاهها و محققین نظامی خودمون (که هر روز دارن از کشور خارج می شن) بدیم بهتر هست تا به جیب روسیه بره*


این 8 سالم روش ?

اونا برای ما برنامه چیدن که توی این 8 سال ایران رو زمین بزنن حالا ببین کی گفتم و ما چوب این ساده لوحی دولت تدبیر و امید رو کی می خوریم.
اونا دشمن خونی ایران هستن وبا توجه با اوضاع منطقه100% یه برنامه ای واسه ایران چیدن. ما چرا باید خودمون رو باید تافته ی جدا بافته بدونيم. مگه ندیدم که با سوریه چه کردن... کردا تو ایران، آذری ها، بلوچ ها و... اینا همشون به وقتش (پان هاشون) ميتونن اغتشاش تو این مملکت ایجاد کنن. اگر سپاه نبود وضعیت ایران الان با عراق فرقی نمی کرد... دوست گرگ صفت با گوسفند هیچ موقع رفیق نمیشه مگر اینکه بخواد گولش بزنه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

2800 said:


> دوستان واقع بین باشیم.
> سرمون کلاه رفت تازه اونا ميخان تحريما ضد ما رو 4 تا 6 ماه دیگه بردارن.



ما که هنوز کاری نکردیم که انتظار داشته باشیم اونها تحریم رو بردارند
*اصلا هنوز قرار داد امضا نشده است*
باید مجلس ایران اجازه امضا را به روحانی بدهد

هر وقت سازمان انرژی اتمی اعلام کرد که ما یه قدم رفتیم جلو
ان وقت باید منتظر جواب غرب باشیم

ما قدم به قدم جلو می ریم
اگر غربی ها زیرش زدند . ما هم بر می گردیم



2800 said:


> من از این ناراحتم که با اینهمه عقب نشینی اونا تازه ميخان تحريما رو 6 ماه دیگه بردارن. بعدم تا 8 سال ایران اجازه ی خرید تسلیحات نظامی رو نداره که اونم خیلی ناراحت کننده اس



تاکید می کنم ما هنوز کاری نکردیم و قرار داد امضا نشده

بخش بزرگ تحریم تسلیحات بر می گرده به 40 سال پیش و اشغال سفارت امریکا
کاریش هم نمی شه کرد

*ما که 40 سال تسلیحات نخریدیم یه 8 سال هم روش
*
در ضمن اتفاقا من خوشحال هم شدم

درسته که نیروی هوایی و دریایی ما پیر شده ولی خوب برای نو سازیش نیاز به پول بسیار زیادی هست که العان ملت بیکار ما بیشتر به این پول نیاز دارند
هر وقت تونستیم اقتصاد کشور رو به ریل پیشرفت بر گردونیم و پول هنگفت اضافی داشتیم
اون موقع به خرید تسلیحات هم می رسیم
حالا مسئله اینه که ایا ما تو هشت سال می تونیم یک اقتصاد پویا داشته باشیم که سیستم نظامی ما رو حمایت کنه یا نه؟
فعلا که پول برای هدر دادن نداریم و کلی , تاکید می کنم* کلی پروژه خوابیده تو کشور هست که نیاز شدید به پول داره*

دوستان همه چی رو پشت اینترت نمی شه فهمید به نزدیک ترین شهرک صنعتی شهرتون برید تا ببینید من چی می گم

*در ضمن همون پول  رو به دانشگاهها و محققین نظامی خودمون (که هر روز دارن از کشور خارج می شن) بدیم بهتر هست تا به جیب روسیه بره

بعد از قطع شدن بودجه فضایی ایران بسیاری از دانشمندان فضایی دوره 8 ساله احمدی نژاد العان در برزیل هستند
محض اطلاع در ناسا هم که تا دلت بخواد ایرانی ریخته هست
بهتر نیست این میلیارد ها دلار پول ازاد شده رو خرج نگه داشتن دانشمندان بکنیم تا خرید تسلیحات*



2800 said:


> اگه قرار بود این توافقنامه واسه ایران هیچ سودی نداشته باشه خب واسه چی اصن توافق کردن!
> .



من فعلا دارم محدودیت ها رو می نویسم
اگر کمی صبر بفرمایید
سود توافق نامه برای ایران رو هم در ادامه می نویسم



2800 said:


> اشغال سفارت اميريکا بهونس اونا هر کشوری که لهشون باشه باهاش خوبن
> و هر کشوری هم که لهشون نباشه مثل ایران باهاش دشمنن.
> 
> این 8 سالم روش ?
> اونا برای ما برنامه چیدن که توی این 8 سال ایران رو زمین بزنن حالا ببین کی گفتم و ما چوب این ساده لوحی دولت تدبیر و امید رو کی می خوریم.



خوب باید حواسمون باشه بهشون بهانه ندیم
چون اونا فقط منتظر یه بهانه هستند تا دوباره مارو بچلونند
و یادتون باشه به راحتی هم این کارو می کنند

*دوستان تاریج چین بعد از جنگ دوم جهانی بسیار جالب هست
اولش جنگ جهانی و جنگ داخلی و بعدش تحریم و بعدش مذاکره و بعدش تبدیل شدن چین از یه کشور کمونیستی تحریم زده عقب مونده با جمعیت بی کار به یک ابر قدرت محض که امریکا رو به خودش وابسته کرده

این 8 سال رو به اقتصاد کشور و تولید داخلی تسلیحات برسیم *



2800 said:


> داداش اونا عین گرگ واسه ما بيرون کمین کردن... اگر قدرت نظامی مون ضعیف بشه چوبشو می خوریم. گرگ هیچ موقع رحم نميکنه
> 
> اونا به سوریه رحم نکردند به این کشورها رحم نکردند، به ایران هم رحم نخواهند کرد



*روابط بین المللی بر سود استوار هست نه ترحم*

سوریه در قدرت جهانی هم جایی نداشت
*نابودی سوریه به علت دعوای بین ایران و اسراییل هست*
وگرنه سوریه هم می تونست مثل اردن و امارات بره تو بغل عمو سام و تا ابد اسد دیکتاتور می تونست حکمرانی کنه
و اسد می تونست اسم سوریه رو به عربستان اسدی تغییر بده

امریکا هم قصد رحم کردن به چین را نداشت
*اما چین اول قوی شد و بعد اعمال قدرت کرد*
ما که قدرتی نداریم , اعمال قدرت ما به نابودی ما منجر میشه


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> خوب باید حواسمون باشه بهشون بهانه ندیم
> چون اونا فقط منتظر یه بهانه هستند تا دوباره مارو بچلونند
> و یادتون باشه به راحتی هم این کارو می کنند
> 
> *دوستان تاریج چین بعد از جنگ دوم جهانی بسیار جالب هست
> اولش جنگ جهانی و جنگ داخلی و بعدش تحریم و بعدش مذاکره و بعدش تبدیل شدن چین از یه کشور کمونیستی تحریم زده عقب مونده با جمعیت بی کار به یک ابر قدرت محض که امریکا رو به خودش وابسته کرده
> 
> این 8 سال رو به اقتصاد کشور و تولید داخلی تسلیحات برسیم *


داداش اونا عین گرگ واسه ما بيرون کمین کردن... اگر قدرت نظامی مون ضعیف بشه چوبشو می خوریم. گرگ هیچ موقع رحم نميکنه

اونا به سوریه رحم نکردند به این کشورها رحم نکردند، به ایران هم رحم نخواهند کرد







بزرگترین اشتباهمون این هست که قدرت نظامی مون واسه اینکه تهرانی ها (من خودم تهرانی ام) یه ذره بهتر زندگی کنن ضعیف بشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 @SOHEIL @Serpentine
@SOHEIL @New @rmi5 @kollang @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @raptor22 @bozorgmehr @Abii @Surenas @The SiLent crY @Arminkh@@yavar @The Last of us @Gold Eagle @behnam @Commandant @Aspahbod @Militant Atheist
and others



*خوب لیست محدودیت های چند ساله ایران تمام شد
حالا چیزی که گیر ایران میاد*


*تمام قطنامه های شورای امنیت لغو میشه*

The UN Security Council resolution endorsing this JCPOA will *terminate all*
*provisions of previous UN Security Council resolutions on the Iranian*
*nuclear issue* simultaneously with the IAEA-verified

*تمام تحریم های اتحادیه اروپا قطع میشه*

19. *The EU will terminate all provisions of the EU Regulation*, as subsequently
amended, implementing all nuclear-related economic and financial sanctions,

*لیست ریز تحریم های لغو شده
*
i. Transfers of funds between EU persons and entities, including financial
institutions, and Iranian persons and entities, including financial institutions;

*لغو تحریم بانکی *

ii. Banking activities, including the establishment of new correspondent
banking relationships and the opening of new branches and subsidiaries
of Iranian banks in the territories of EU Member States;

*لغو تحریم بیمه*
*مانند لغو تحریم نفت کشهای ایرانی که خیلی برای ما درد سر بود*

iii . Provision of insurance and reinsurance;
iv. Supply of specialised financial messaging services, including SWIFT, for
persons and entities set out in Attachment 1 to Annex II, including the
Central Bank of Iran and Iranian financial institutions;

v. Financial support for trade with Iran (export credit, guarantees or
insurance);

vi. Commitments for grants, financial assistance and concessional loans to
the Government of Iran;


vii. Transactions in public or public-guaranteed bonds;

*واردات نفت و پتروشیمی از ایران*
*می تونیم به جایگاه واقعیمون در تولید نفت جهان بر گردیم*

viii. Import and transport of Iranian oil, petroleum products, gas and
petrochemical products;

ix. Export of key equipment or technology for the oil, gas and petrochemical
sectors;

*سرمایه گزاری در صنعت نفت و گاز و پتروشیمی*
*دوستان می دونید چقدر این کشور های عربی از سهم ما تا بحال برداشت کرده اند؟*

x. Investment in the oil, gas and petrochemical sectors;

*فروش تجهیزات دریایی*
*مثل موتور رزم ناو و ناو شکن که ماقبل از تحریم می خریدیم*

xi . Export of key naval equipment and technology;

1 The provisions of this Resolution do not constitute provisions of this JCPOA.

*همکاری در طراحی تانکر نفت*

xii . Design and construction of cargo vessels and oil tankers;

xiii . Provision of flagging and classification services;

*باز شدن فرودگاههای اروپا به هواپیماهای باری ایران*

xiv. Access to EU airports of Iranian cargo flights;

*صادرات فلزات*
*اتفاقا معادن ما خیلی دست نخورده هست و قابلیت رقابت با صادرات نفت ایران رو هم دارد*

xv. Export of gold, precious metals and diamonds;

xvi. Delivery of Iranian banknotes and coinage;

xvii. Export of graphite, raw or semi-f inished metals such as aluminum
and steel, and export or software for integrating industrial
processes;

xviii. Designation of persons, entities and bodies (asset freeze and visa
ban) set out in Attachment 1 to Annex II; and


*تمام تحریم های امریکا هم برداشته می شه*

21. *The United States will cease the application, and will continue to do so, in*
*accordance with this JCPOA of the sanctions* specified in Annex II

*لیست ریز تحریم های لغو شده*
i. Financial and banking transactions with Iranian banks and financial
institutions as specified in Annex II, including the Central Bank of Iran and
specified individuals and entities identified as Government of Iran by the
Office of Foreign Assets Control on the Specially Designated Nationals and
Blocked Persons List (SDN List), as set out in Attachment 3 to Annex II
(including the opening and maintenance of correspondent and payable
through-accounts at non-U.S. financial institutions, investments, foreign
exchange transactions and letters of credit);

*می تونیم روند سقوط ارزش ریال رو با افزایش حجم معاملات متوفق و معکوسش کنیم*
ii. Transactions in Iranian Rial;

iii. Provision of U.S. banknotes to the Government of Iran;

iv. Bilateral trade limitations on Iranian revenues abroad, including limitations
on their transfer;

v. Purchase, subscription to, or facilitation of the issuance of Iranian

sovereign debt, including governmental bonds;

vi. Financial messaging services to the Central Bank of Iran and Iranian
financial institutions set out in Attachment 3 to Annex II;

vii. Underwriting services, insurance, or reinsurance;

viii. Efforts to reduce Iran’s crude oil sales;

ix. Investment, including participation in joint ventures, goods, services,
information, technology and technical expertise and support for Iran's oil,
gas and petrochemical sectors;

x. Purchase, acquisition, sale, transportation or marketing of petroleum,
petrochemical products and natural gas from Iran;

xi. Export, sale or provision of refined petroleum products and petrochemical
products to Iran;

xii. Transactions with Iran's energy sector;

xiii. Transactions with Iran’s shipping and shipbuilding sectors and port
operators;

xiv. Trade in gold and other precious metals;

xv. Trade with Iran in graphite, raw or semi-finished metals such as aluminum and
steel, coal, and software for integrating industrial processes;

xvi. Sale, supply or transfer of goods and services used in connection with Iran’s
automotive sector;

xvii. Sanctions on associated services for each of the categories above;



*تحریم شرکتهای هواپیمایی از طرف امریکا لغو میشه*

22. *The United States will **allow for the sale of commercial passenger aircraft and related parts and services to Iran *


*لغو تحریم ها حتی با تغیییر دولت امریکا هم باقی بمونه
*
25. If a law at the state or local level in the United States is preventing the
implementation of the sanctions lifting as specified in this JCPOA, the United
States will take appropriate steps, taking into account all available authorities,
with a view to achieving such implementation. The United States will actively
encourage officials at the state or local level to take into account the changes in
the U.S. policy reflected in the lifting of sanctions under this JCPOA and to
refrain from actions inconsistent with this change in policy.

*بسته بودن دست کنگره برای دور زدن ایران*

The U.S.
Administration, acting consistent with the respective roles of the President and
the Congress, will refrain from re-introducing or re-imposing the sanctions
specified in Annex II that it has ceased applying under this JCPOA, without
prejudice to the dispute resolution process provided for under this JCPOA. The
U.S. Administration, acting consistent with the respective roles of the President
and the Congress, will refrain from imposing new nuclear-related sanctions. Iran
has stated that it will treat such a re-introduction or re-imposition of the sanctions
14
specified in Annex II, or such an imposition of new nuclear-related sanctions, as
grounds to cease performing its commitments under this JCPOA in whole or in
part.
27. The E3/EU+3 will take adequate administrative and regulatory measures to
ensure clarity and effectiveness with respect to the lifting of sanctions under this
JCPOA. The EU and its Member States as well as the United States will issue
relevant guidelines and make publicly accessible statements on the details of
sanctions or restrictive measures which have been lifted under this JCPOA. The
EU and its Member States and the United States commit to consult with Iran
regarding the content of such guidelines and statements, on a regular basis and
whenever appropriate.

*قوانین داخلی کشور های غربی نباید بر توافق نامه اثر بگذاره
*
29. The EU and its Member States and the United States, consistent with their
respective laws, will refrain from any policy specifically intended to directly and
adversely affect the normalisation of trade and economic relations with Iran
inconsistent with their commitments not to undermine the successful
implementation of this JCPOA.

*تحریمه لیست سیاه افراد حذف میشه*

30. The E3/EU+3 will not apply sanctions or restrictive measures to persons or
entities for engaging in activities covered by the lifting of sanctions provided for in
this JCPOA, provided that such activities are otherwise consistent with E3/EU+3
laws and regulations in effect. Following the lifting of sanctions under this JCPOA
as specified in Annex II, ongoing investigations on possible infringements of such
sanctions may be reviewed in accordance with applicable national laws.
31. Consistent with the timing specified in Annex V, the EU and its Member States will
terminate the implementation of the measures applicable to designated entities
and individuals, including the Central Bank of Iran and other Iranian banks and
financial institutions, as detailed in Annex II and the attachments thereto.
2 'Government officials' for the U.S. means senior officials of the U.S. Administration.
15
Consistent with the timing specified in Annex V,* the United States will remove*
*designation of certain entities and individuals on the Specially Designated*
*Nationals and Blocked Persons List, and entities and individuals listed on the*
*Foreign Sanctions Evaders List,* as detailed in Annex II and the attachments
thereto.

*کشور های طرف قرار داد با ایران در ساخت نیروگاه و تحقیقا ت هستهای همکاری می کنند*

32. EU and E3+3 countries and international participants will engage in joint projects
with Iran, including through IAEA technical cooperation projects, in the field of
peaceful nuclear technology, including nuclear power plants, research reactors, fuel
fabrication, agreed joint advanced R&D such as fusion, establishment of a state-ofthe-
art regional nuclear medical centre, personnel training, nuclear safety and
security, and environmental protection, as detailed in Annex III. They will take
necessary measures, as appropriate, for the implementation of these projects.

*کشور های طرف قرار داد در*
* انرژی تکنولوژی تجارت و سرمایه گذاری پروژهها در ایران , با ایران همکاری می کنند*

33. The E3/EU+3 and Iran will agree on steps to ensure Iran’s access in areas of
trade, technology, finance and energy. The EU will further explore possible areas
for cooperation between the EU, its Member States and Iran, and in this context
consider the use of available instruments such as export credits to facilitate
trade, project financing and investment in Iran


*اقا دیگه چی بهتر از این؟*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> روابط بین المللی بر سود استوار هست نه ترحم
> 
> 
> امریکا هم قصد رحم کردن به چین را نداشت
> *اما چین اول قوی شد و بعد اعمال قدرت کرد*
> ما که قدرتی نداریم , اعمال قدرت ما به نابودی ما منجر میشه


آمریکا به چین نمی تونست حمله کنه اما به ایران ميتونه، جنگ نیابتی هم میتونه تو ایران درست کنه.

بحث اینکه قدرت داشته باشیم نیست داداش، بحث اینه که تا اونجایی که میشه خودمون رو سفت بچسبیم و با حرفای دشمن قسم خورده خودمون رو ضعیف نکنیم. سرنوشت صدام چی شد? سرنوشت قذافی? حتی سرنوشت سوریه که مقابل آمریکا ایستادگی کرد?
صدام واسه اینکه ثابت کنه تسلیحات کشتار جمعی نداره و آمریکا بهش حمله نکنه حتی آدرس خیلی از زیر بناهای نظامیش رو به آمریکایی ها داده بود که آمریکایی ها دقیقا زمان جنگ اونا رو تار و مار کردن.

اگر قدرت دفاعی ایران نبود آمریکا و اسرائیل یه لحظه هم به ایران رحم نمی کردند. اونا که عاشق چشم و ابروی ما نیستن اونا فقط منافع خودشون رو دنبال میکنن و آمریکایی هایی که به شدت طرفدار صهیونیست ها هستن حتی یه لحظه هم به ایران رحم نمیکنند. اونا به خون ایرانی ها تشنه هستن و هر شب خواب ایرانی ها رو ميبينن. بايد یه نگاهي بندازيم به کنگره ی آمریکا که اکثريتشون صهيونيست هستن یا کانداداي ریاست جمهوری که اکثريتشون صهيونيست هستن یا جوش پدر و پسر و امثالهم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

خطاب به دلواپس نماها:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> خطاب به دلواپس نماها:


من در جواب این بابا باید بگم اختلاس تو تمام کشوراي دنیا هست اما تو ایران یه فرقی داره. اونم اینه که همه چی سیاسی میشه...
آقای محترمی که این نوشته رو در دست داری و الان می پری بالا پایین چونکه جواد و کری رفتن تو بغل هم، میدونی اقتصاد آمریکا چی هست?
یه مشتی سرمایه دار پولدار نزول خور هستن به اسم وال استریت که عملا 80% ثروت کشور آمريکا رو در دست دارن و 99% مردم آمریکا عملا کارگر و کارگزار اون 1% *سرمايه دارن*. و اون یه درصدن که تو کشور حکمرانی میکنن...
اما اگر تو ایران یه بی پدر مادري اختلاس کنه تمام مسئولين ایران آدم بده و دزد میشن!


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

2800 said:


> *آمریکا به چین نمی تونست حمله کنه اما به ایران ميتونه*
> .
> 
> 
> بحث اینکه قدرت داشته باشیم نیست داداش، بحث اینه که تا اونجایی که میشه خودمون رو سفت بچسبیم و با حرفای دشمن قسم خورده خودمون رو ضعیف نکنیم. *سرنوشت صدام چی شد? سرنوشت قذافی? حتی سرنوشت سوریه که مقابل آمریکا ایستادگی کر*د?
> صدام واسه اینکه ثابت کنه تسلیحات کشتار جمعی نداره و آمریکا بهش حمله نکنه حتی آدرس خیلی از زیر بناهای نظامیش رو به آمریکایی ها داده بود که آمریکایی ها دقیقا زمان جنگ اونا رو تار و مار کردن.
> 
> 
> 
> *من مطمعنم با این توافقنامه ضرر کردیم *و حتی اونقدر ها هم که ازش انتظار هست رو اقتصاد ما و معیشت مردم تاثیر نداره. در آینده کاملا متوجه میشیم...
> 
> 
> 
> داداش با اجازت من برم تا بعد...
> از صحبتات استفاده کردم شهریار جان



منظور من چین العان نیست
چین 50 سال پیش حتی ارزشیاین رو نداشت که امریکا بخواد حتی بهش تخدید حمله کنه
یادتون باشه ژاپن با جمعیت اندکش نسبت جمعیت چین , نصف چین رو اشغال کرده بود و به راحتی به پیش می رفت
چین اگه کمک* تسلیحاتی بی حد امریکا به چین و حمله امریکا به ژاپن نبود به راحتی در برابر ژاپن شکست می خورد*

*چین کمونیستی وجود خودش رو مدیون امریکا هست
عجیبه. نه؟*
چین کمونیستی 50 سال پیش اندازه ایران امروزی هم قدرت نظامی نداشت
چه می کنه کمونیست با کشورها


------------------------------------------------------------------
صدام و قذافی *هم اول با تحریم ضعیف و ناتوان شدند بعدش امریکا اومد و پریز اونا رو از برق کشید*
البته هم صدام و هم اسد تسلیحات شیمیایی داشتند
و استفاده هم کرده بودند
حالا بیخیال

توافق نامه تو قدرت دفاعی ما چه تاثیری داشت؟
آیا با توافق قدرت نظامی ما کم شد؟
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*کلی بحث نکنیم

دقیقا بندی رو که فکر می کنی ضرر کردیم رو ذکر بفرمایید
*
خواهش می کنم من هم همینطور



Serpentine said:


> خطاب به دلواپس نماها:



سرپی جان شاید این روش بحث کردن درست نیست
به نوعی برچسب زدن می شه
خوب فکر کن دلواپس ها هم به ما بگن غرب زده و وطن فروش ...
این نوع روش بحث کردن , برای من و شما نیست




2800 said:


> بزرگترین اشتباهمون این هست که قدرت نظامی مون واسه اینکه تهرانی ها (من خودم تهرانی ام) یه ذره بهتر زندگی کنن ضعیف بشه



خوب العان تهرانی ها بهتر زندگی کنند در نتیجه قدرت نظامی ما کم میشه؟
*تازه کی گفته این قرار داد فقط برای اسایش تهرانه*

*بعضی از نقاط ایران از نظر درامد با شاخ افریقا فرقی نداره و این در حالی هست که این مناطق دارای انواع معادن و منابع نفتی هستند*
اتفاقا با دستمزد خیلی کم هم بسیار خوشحال می شوند و از این فلاکت خارج می شن
فقط کافی هست سرمایه گذار های خارجی برای استخراج ایجاد پلایشگاه و کارخانه از ظرفیت بکر این مناطق استفاده کنه
هم اون شرکت پولدار می شه و هم این مناطق از فقر خارج می شن

می دونید که فقر از نبود کار نتیجه می شه
کار هم با پول درست می شه
پول از سرمایه گذار کار از مردم



2800 said:


> من در جواب این بابا باید بگم اختلاس تو تمام کشوراي دنیا هست اما تو ایران یه فرقی داره. اونم اینه که همه چی سیاسی میشه...
> آقای محترمی که الان می پری بالا پایین چونکه جواد تو بغل کری رفته، میدونی اقتصاد آمریکا چی هست?
> یه مشتی سرمایه دار پولدار نزول خور هستن به اسم وال استریت که عملا 80% ثروت کشور آمريکا رو در دست دارن و 99% مردم آمریکا عملا کارگر و کارگزار اون 1% *سرمايه دارن*. و اون یه درصدن که تو کشور حکمرانی میکنن...
> اما اگر تو ایران یه بی پدر مادري اختلاس کنه تمام مسئولين ایران آدم بده و دزد میشن!



تو تمام کشور ها اگه اتفاق مهمی بیافته دولت اون کشور مسئول هست
با تمام این حرفها امریکا قوی ترین کشورها هست

*حالا مشکلات امریکا اصلا چه ربطی به ما داره؟ 
به ما چه


پرونده اختلاص بیمه و مشایی و بقایی و رحیمی و دانشگاه ایرانیان احمدی نژاد چی؟
این ها ربطی به دولت نداشت؟
اگه اینا دولت نیستند پس دولت کیه؟*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> منظور من چین العان نیست
> چین 50 سال پیش حتی ارزشیاین رو نداشت که امریکا بخواد حتی بهش تخدید حمله کنه
> یادتون باشه ژاپن با جمعیت اندکش نسبت جمعیت چین , نصف چین رو اشغال کرده بود و به راحتی به پیش می رفت
> چین اگه کمک* تسلیحاتی بی حد امریکا به چین و حمله امریکا به ژاپن نبود به راحتی در برابر ژاپن شکست می خورد*
> 
> *چین کمونیستی وجود خودش رو مدیون امریکا هست
> عجیبه. نه؟*
> چین کمونیستی 50 سال پیش اندازه ایران امروزی هم قدرت نظامی نداشت
> چه می کنه کمونیست با کشورها
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> صدام و قذافی *هم اول با تحریم ضعیف و ناتوان شدند بعدش امریکا اومد و پریز اونا رو از برق کشید*
> البته هم صدام و هم اسد تسلیحات شیمیایی داشتند
> و استفاده هم کرده بودند
> حالا بیخیال
> 
> توافق نامه تو قدرت دفاعی ما چه تاثیری داشت؟
> آیا با توافق قدرت نظامی ما کم شد؟
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *کلی بحث نکنیم
> 
> دقیقا بندی رو که فکر می کنی ضرر کردیم رو ذکر بفرمایید
> *
> خواهش می کنم من هم همینطور
> 
> 
> 
> سرپی جان شاید این روش بحث کردن درست نیست
> به نوعی برچسب زدن می شه
> خوب فکر کن دلواپس ها هم به ما بگن غرب زده و وطن فروش ...
> این نوع روش بحث کردن , برای من و شما نیست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خوب العان تهرانی ها بهتر زندگی کنند در نتیجه قدرت نظامی ما کم میشه؟
> *تازه کی گفته این قرار داد فقط برای اسایش تهرانه*
> 
> *بعضی از نقاط ایران از نظر درامد با شاخ افریقا فرقی نداره و این در حالی هست که این مناطق دارای انواع معادن و منابع نفتی هستند*
> اتفاقا با دستمزد خیلی کم هم بسیار خوشحال می شوند و از این فلاکت خارج می شن
> فقط کافی هست سرمایه گذار های خارجی برای استخراج ایجاد پلایشگاه و کارخانه از ظرفیت بکر این مناطق استفاده کنه
> هم اون شرکت پولدار می شه و هم این مناطق از فقر خارج می شن
> 
> می دونید که فقر از نبود کار نتیجه می شه
> کار هم با پول درست می شه
> پول از سرمایه گذار کار از مردم
> 
> 
> 
> تو تمام کشور ها اگه اتفاق مهمی بیافته دولت اون کشور مسئول هست
> با تمام این حرفها امریکا قوی ترین کشورها هست
> 
> *حالا مشکلات امریکا اصلا چه ربطی به ما داره؟
> به ما چه
> 
> 
> پرونده اختلاص بیمه و مشایی و بقایی و رحیمی و دانشگاه ایرانیان احمدی نژاد چی؟
> این ها ربطی به دولت نداشت؟
> اگه اینا دولت نیستند پس دولت کیه؟*


منم منظورم چین سابق بود نه الان. بعدم وضعیت ایران مخصوصا الانش با کشوراي دیگه قابل مقایسه نیست.

سخن برای گفتن بسيار فراوان است من فقط دو جمله ی قشنگ از ستارخان ميذارم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

2800 said:


> منم منظورم چین سابق بود نه الان. بعدم وضعیت ایران مخصوصا الانش با کشوراي دیگه قابل مقایسه نیست.
> 
> سخن برای گفتن بسيار فراوان است من فقط دو جمله ی قشنگ از ستارخان ميذارم.



منم دارم همینو می گم ما که حق مهمی از خودمون رو ندادیم که حالا پسش بگیریم
اون چند تا بند غیر ضروری هم با گذر زمان حل می شه
*باز هم می گم این مدل بحث, کلی نگری واحساسی هست
یک بند از قرار داد رو پیش بکشید تا روش بحث بشه*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

What are the Iranian assets globally that has been frozen by NATO-UN? Explain with details.


----------



## scythian500

rahi2357 said:


> ببین داداش راستش رو بخوای من هم خوشحال نیستم ولی در شرایط فعلی این توافق بهترین توافق ممکن بود. نوافق بهتری می خواستی ؟ با شرایط فعلی جمهوری اسلامی و روابط بین المللی قبلیش شدنی نبود. این یک حقیقته ..یا جنگ میشد یا اگر جنگ نمیشد مردممون مثل مردم کره شمالی از گرسنگی علف می خوردن.. الان برزیل غنی سازی اورانیوم صنعتی داره (ایران هم دیر یا زود بعد از محدودیت ها به دست میاره ایشالا.هرچند زیاد نیازی نمی بینم شخصا چون به صرفه نیست اما به هر حال بد هم نیست داشتنش... ) اگه دوست داشتی مثل برزیل از این حق برخوردار باشیم باید مثل برزیل هم دیپلماسی سرمون میشد. تسخیر یه سفارت و گروگان گیری دیپلمات ها اسمش دیپلماسی نیست به نظر شخص خودم. .
> داد زدن" اسرائیل باید نابود بشه" در سخنرانی سازمان ملل همزمان با پیشبرد برنامه هسته ای اسمش دیپلماسی نیست به نظرم
> از این نمونه ها فراوونه
> قبول دارم اصلا امریکا شیطان بزرگ. انگلیس هم روباه مکار والا اخر... اونا رو نمیشه تغییر داد ولی دیپلماسی خودمون هم نمیشه تغییر داد؟
> یه نگاه بنداز به این 200 تا کشور.. کدومشون راهی که ایران رفتند رو رفتند؟ کوبا؟ بالاخره چی شد؟ 50 سال مثل ایران رفتار کرد و اخیرا تلوزیون ایران میگفت کوبا نتیجه ی مقاومت ملتش رو دید و بالاخره روابط خوب شد. خب افرین به کوبا ولی تووی اون 50 سال چی گیرش اومد که الان پزش رو بده؟چی گیرش اومد که بقیه کشورها گیرشون نیومد؟ ما تووی این چند دهه چه هزینه درامدایی داشتیم؟
> چقدر توریست اومده ایران؟
> چقدر سرمایه گذار خارجی تکنولوژی صنعتی اورده ایران؟
> چه محصول صنعتی ساخت ایران در جهان حرفی برا گفتن داره ؟
> امریکا کل کار و زندگیشو گذاشته کنار که به ماها گیر بده؟ پس چرا بمب اتم پاکستان که احتمال داره دست طالبان هم بیافته براش مهم نیست ؟
> یه جای کار قطعا میلنگه
> اما حرفم اینه در شرایطی که اونجای کار میلنگه امکان توافق بهتر و حتی حالتی بهتر وجود نداشت مگر اینکه اون لنگ رو از اول درست می کردیم..


اینجور مسایل رو نمیشه با مقایسه کشورها به نتیجه خوبی رسید. کوبا کجا و ایران کجا!
ایران شرایطش در دنیا منحصر بفرد ترینه
سعی می کنم بهتون توضیح بدم اینو
ما نباید بیایم 36 سال ایران جمهوری اسلامی رو ملاک قرار بدیم.. اگر به تحلیل صاحبنظران و تئورسینهای غربی توجه کنیم هم اینو میبینیم که
ایران با توجه به این چند مورد و چندین ویژگی دیگر نمی تونه تبدیل به برزیل یا کوبا یا لهستان و یا کره و ژاپن بشه

- ایران جزو چند تمدن ساز بزرگ دنیاست و بخش بزرگی از فرهنگ کنونی دنیا در ایران و توسط ایرانیها شکل گرفته
- ایران در چند هزار سال گذشته همیشه بالا پایین داشته اما هر از چندگاهی دوباره خودش رو به اوج رسونده و شده جزو ابرقدرتهای دنیا
- مردم ایران بخاطر تاریخشون و مبارزاتشون و امپراتوریها و فرهنگ غنیشون همیشه مردمی بسیار مغرور بودند و سطح و لیاقت خودشون رو بالا می دونستند و می دونند بطوری که هیچی جز رسیدن ایران به قله دنیا ایرانیها رو راضی نمیکنه
- اتباع خیلی از کشورها وقتی به یه کشوری مهاجرت می کنند خیلی راحت به تو سری خوری عادت می کنند اما ایرانیها همچون ایتالیاییها و یونانیها و بعضی تمدنهای ابرقدرت قدیمی براشون قابل تحمل نیست که جزو پایین ترین سطوح جامعه میزبان باشند
- این غرور و بالا دونستن سطح خود الان هم نه تنها وجود داره بلکه بیشتر هم شده
- شک نکنید که پشت سر حرفهایی مثل حمایت از مظلومان عالم از هر دین و نژادی و اینکه ما با استکبار باید بجنگیم و اصلا راهی جز این نداریم همون تمایلات بالایی وجود داره... شکک نکنید به محضی که ایران دوباره جزو چند ابرقدرت صاحب دنیا بشه این سیاسیت استکبارستیزی هم از بین میره و خودش تمایل به استکباری بودن پیدا می کنه
- ایرانیها در طول تاریخ مثل همه ابرقدرتها از همه ابزارهای موجود استفاده کرده تا نفوذ و قدرتش رو افزایش بده این گاهی فرهنگ ایرانی گری گاهی قدرت تمدنی و نظامی و گاهی هم بشکل شیعه گری ظهور کرده
- ایران از نظر منابع انرژی اول در دنیا
- ایران از نظر نیروی تحصیل کرده و اماده جذب جزو بهترینهاست
ایران موقعیت عجیبی از همه نظر داره در دنیا

- حالا ایرانیها برای اینکه با جایگاه همیشگیشون که یه ابرقدرت بودن هست برسند چه راههایی دارند
- می تونند از نظر نظامی خودشون رو تقویت کنند یه جنگ جهانی راه بیندازند و در نهایت اگر پیروز بودند دنیا رو با دیگر برنده ها تقسیم کنند بین خودشون که آلمان و ژاپن و روسیه نمونه های خوبی برای این مدل هستند که دو تاشون موفق نشدند
- می تونند از طریق سیاسیت، فرهنگ و دین و فرهنگ استکبار ستیزی آهسته آهسته نفوذ خودشون رو در کشورهای ظلم زده افزایش بدن و کم کم تبدیل به مهره ای بشن که دیگر ابرقدرتها چاره ای جز وارد بازی کردن ایران نداشته باشند. این روش توسط امریکا و ایران بخوبی داره اجرا میشه الان و چون امریکا زودتر شروع کرده الان بزرگتره
- قانون دمیا قانون جنگله هر کی زورش بیشتره و نفوذش بیشتره سهم بیشتری از دنیا می بره
اگر سخنرانیهای تئوریسنهای ایرانی رو بخونید بعد از انقلاب براحتی می بینید که ایران داره تلاش میکنه با افزایش نفوذش به هر شیوه ای در همه جای دنیا کم کم خودش رو به جایگاهی برسونه که مشکلات دنیا بدون ایران حل نشه و اینجاست که دنیا شروع می کنه به امتیاز دهی چون تمایل کلی کشورهای دنیا به صلح و آرامش و زندگی بهتره
- اگر این سیاسیت استراتژیک ایران رو درک کنید به راحتی می تونید بفهمید چرا ایران جامعه الصادق و جامعه الزهرا درست میکنه مجانی بورسیه می کنه مردم کشورهای فقیر رو بشرط اینکه برگردند به کشورشون و برای ایران تبلیغ و فعالیت کنند
براحتی می فهمید چرا ایران از طریق سفارتهاش داره در 130 یا 140 کشور دنیا در پنج قاره خرجهای زیادی می کنه تا برای خودش پایگاه و هوادار درست کنه... این فعالیتهای ایران زیاد رسانه ای نمیشه ولی در ویکی لیکسهای اخیر بخوبی می تونید ببینید ایران تا کجاها پیش رفته
- یه بخشی از درآمد نفتی ایران مستقیما خرج این مسایل میشه و هیچ دولتی هم این درآمدها رو لحاظ نمیکنه حتی در حسابرسی
ایران در افریقا میره مدرسه میزنه، کارخونه ها رو یا میخره یا کمک میکنه و فقط جاهایی میره که مورد بی توجهی دولتهاشون قرار گرفتند
ایران در امریکای لاتین صدها هزار هوادار درست کرده از همین روشها و تقریبا هیچ کشوری رو از قلم ننداحته
- حالا برنامه ایران ایجاب می کنه که بزودی که نفوذش از منطقه ای به جهانی تبدیل میشه قدرت اقتصادی و نظامی قوی هم داشته باشه تا بتونه ازین دستاوردها نه تنها دفاع کنه بلکه گسترش بده
- ایران زمان احمدی نژاد بدست این احمق خیلی تابلو شد و آنتن دولتهای میزبان رو بالا آورد که همین باعث شد فشار زیادی به ایران وارد بشه
- یکی از علل توافق هسته ای که آقای خامنه ای هم باهاش موافقت کرده همینه تا نفس تازه ای بگیره اقتصاد
- این سیستم ایران تنها وقتی جواب میده که داخل کشور از رفاهش راضی بشه تا حدی
- من شک ندارم ایران برنامه شدیدی برای تقویت اقتصاد در هشت سال آینده داره و هیچ چیز رو فدای این توسعه اقتصادی نمی کنه
- من اخیرا حتی چیزی شنیدم که اصلا فکرش رو هم نمی کردم ایران داره مشاور و متخصصین خارجی رو برای تحول بخشهایی که مدیریت ضعیف دارند استخدام می کنند. خودرو، معادن، کشاورزی و انرژی بخشهایی هستند که میزبان مشاورین درجه یک دنیا خواهنند شد
- طبق دستور اکید رهبری اقتصاد مقاومتی مبنای هر نوع توسعه ای در برنامه ششم شده با این معنی که بازرسان و تیم کارشناسان رهبری چک می کنند ببینند که آیا منابع بشکلی سرمایه گذاری خواهد شد که آسیب پذیری اقتصادی ایران رو در صورت تحریم مجدد حفظ کنه
- من می دونم که ایران از مدتها پیش شروع کرده به انبار شدید طلا یعنی خیلی بیش از اونی که رسما آمار میگه
- اگر غرب در رسانه ها یه حرفی میزنه ولی در جلسات خصوصی غنائم رو باهم تقسیم می کنند شک نکنید نتیجه همین سیاستهای 3 دهه گشذته هست
- من شک ندارم که اقتصاد ایران رشد بسیار قابل قبولی خواهد داشت در دستکم 10 سال آینده
- من شک ندارم بازار عمده محصولات صادراتی ایران علاوه بر عراق، افغانستان، روسیه و چین به کشورهای مثل قزاقستان، بلاروس، عمان، سوریه، اندونزی، هند و اسیای میانه گسترش پیداا خواهد کرد و در کنار این ایران یه بخش مهمی از سرمایه های دشمنان خودش رو قبول خواهد کرد. بیشتر سرمایه های فرانسوی، امریکایی، ایتالیایی و آلمانی رو قبول خواهد کرد تا ابزاری بشه برای فشار بخش خصوصی اونها به دولتهاشون... اشتباه ایران این بود که شرکتهای چند ملیتی صاحب نفوذ اروپایی رو اونطور که باید دستشون رو تو ایران بند نکرد تا قبل از تحریم دو بار فکر کنند
- من خبرهای موثقی دارم از بخش صنعت که از یکی دو سال پیش بخش زیادی از تولیدکننده های مطرح ایرانی دارند کارخونه هایی در چین احداث می کنند برای صادرات محصولاتشون از مبدا چین به بازارهای مقصد و نه از ایران

خلاصه اینکه حالا چند درصد از برنامه های آینده ایران به ثمر بشینه به هنر نیروهای ایرانی بستگی داره..من صادقانه بگم من به مدیریت جهادی افراد سپاهی و حزب اللهی نزدیک به رهبری بیشتر از مدیریت اصلاحطلبان اعتقاد دارم... چون روحیه مدیران جهادی هم خستگی ناپذیره و هم چون اعتقادی هست از شکست نمی ترسند و ترسی از درافتادن با بزرگان رقبا نخواهند داشت...جال اینجاست که من به تازگی فهمیدم که هر مجموعه ای که توسط سپاهیهای جهادی مدیریت میشه از نظر نظم، مدیریت مدرن و بکارگیری آخرین تکنیکهای و استراتژیهای تولیدی و بازاریابی خیلی خیلی بهتر از مجموعه های دیگر هست.

علتش هم اینه که مدیران غیر جهادی اغلب درس خونده مکتبهای مدیریت غربی هستند و تنها در صورتی موفق میشوند که همه مواد لازم رو برای اون مدیریت داشته باشند و در حالتی مثل تحریم خیلی راحت گوزگیج میشن و تسلیم میشن در حالی که جهادی ها علاوه بر استفاده از علم غربی هر جا کم بیارند با رگ غیرتشون کار رو حل می کنند

به نظر من اقتصاد ایران قابلیت داشتن رشد 10 درصدی برای دستکم 20 سال رو داره چنانچه ساختار برخی بخشهای کلیدی رو عوض کنه ولی با همه اینها ایران بقدری قوی هست از همه نظر که حتی اگر نیمی از این ساختار هم اصلاح بشه رشد اقتصادی بالایی در انتظارش خواهد بود.

من برای اعتلای ایران و ایرانی هیچ راهی رو جز راه فعلی موثر نمی دونم و رهبری و مدیریت کشور رو بسیار باهوش و کارا می دونم
مشکل الان از بدنه میانی اقتصاد و فرهنگ کشور هست که اون هم حل بشه دیگه مسی نمی تونه جلوی ایران رو بگیره

دوستان هم حتی برای یک لحظه باخودشون فکر نککند که ایران خودش رو خلع سلاح می کنه در مقابل دشمنان خونیش
شک نکنید اگر از نظر نظامی ایران خودش رو کاملا آماده نمیدید هرگز همچین توافقی نمی کرد.
ما در ایران مشکلات ساختاری زیادی داریم ولی قبول کنید که این مسائل با بخشنامه و یه شبه حل نمیشه.
مثلا من اخیرا دیدم که سیستم درسی و آموزشی از مقطع ابتدایی جوری عوض شده که نسل آتی ایرانیها خیلی از مشکلات کنونی رو نخواهند داشت
من اخیرا دیدم که دارند برای حل ساختار تلاش می کنند و اینها کار روحانی و احمدی و ممدی نیست....سیاستهای کلان کشور توسط جمعی از بزرگان در محافل رسمی و غیر رسمی تدوین میشه و رییس جمهور هرکسی باشه مجبوره رعایت کنه و اگر نکنه مثل احمدی طرد خواهد شد و ازش عبرت می سازند
البته امریکا هم همینه و هیچ رییس جمهوری نمی تونه ر خلاف سیاستهای کلان کشورش رفتار کنه

یکی از بزرگترین مشکلات اقتصاد ایران نبود یه بانک اطلاعاتی مرکزی و قوی بود که در مقابل تهاجم سایبری هم مقاوم باشه که شنیدم مراحل آخرش رو میگذرونه
یعنی از این به بعد مثل غربیها ایران شبکه های مرکزی خواهد اشت که اطلاعات تک تک افراد حقیقی و حقوقی در اون خواهد بود و بدوینوسیله مالیات چند برابر خواهد شد، درمان و رسیدگی به محرومین راحتتر خواهد بود و امنیت چند برابر خواهد شد و برنامه ریزی بر اساس این آمار خیلی راحت خواهد شد.

ما فارغ از اینکه یه ایرانی قرتی باشیم یا حزب اللهی باید تنها به اعتلای ایران و ایرانی فکر کنیم... ما انسانهایی نیستیم که بندگی دیگر قدرتها رو بپذیریم و احساس خوشبختی کنیم...ما سهم بیشتری از دنیا می خواهیم و رفاه پایدار هم در این دنیا تنها از یک راه بوجود میاد. اینقدر قوی بشیم که دیگر قلدرهای دنیا مجبور بشن حق ما رو هم بدن و ما رو در بازیهای منافع دنیا لحاظ کنند
اینم بگم که استراتژی کلان ایرانی ابرقدرت از زمان رهبری خامنه ای بوجود اومده و نه اول انقلاب..



2800 said:


> دوستان واقع بین باشیم.
> سرمون کلاه رفت تازه اونا ميخان تحريما ضد ما رو 4 تا 6 ماه دیگه بردارن.


نه اینطو نیست دوست گلم... حواس مدیریت کشور به این مسائل خیلی بیشتر از منو شما هست و شورای امنیت ملی و خامنه ای هم این رو یه برد می دونند...وقتی میگن برد یعنی ما به اهدافمون در چارچوب برنامه های بلند مدت کشور رسیدیم



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> می تونیم روند سقوط ارزش ریال رو با افزایش حجم معاملات متوفق و معکوسش کنیم


راهش این نیست که جلوی دلار رو بگیریم بالا نره...با افزایش تولید ناخالص در نتیجه زنده شدن ظرفیتهای معطل صنعتی و ورود تولیدکنندگان جدید مجهز به تجهیزات و ماشین آلات مدرنتر و در نتیجه افزایش پایه پولی بر پایه افزایش تولید و خدمات اتوماتیک دلار جایگاه صحیح خودش رو پیدا میکنه و ریال قدرت خریدش افزایش پیدا میکنه...

بعضی ها فکر می کنند باید دلار رو کرد 1000 تومن دوباره تا اوضاع اقتصاد و قدرت خرید مردم رو براه بشه...برعکسش درسته یعنی ریال رو ول کنی افزایش پایه پولی بر پایه تولید ناخاص رو بچسبی..خودش خودکار همه چی رو درست میکنه
مادامی که تولید ناخالص رشد خوبی داشته باشه تورم نمی تونه مشکلی برای اقتصاد ایجاد کنه و خودش کنترل خواهد شد
ایران اگر بتونه با مدرن سازی ماشین الان کارخانجات و تسهیل ورود شرکتهای های تک که اخیرا خیلی جدی گرفته شدن قدرت رقابتی و بهره وری اقتصادش رو بالا ببره در یه دوره 10 تا 15 ساله هم ایران می تونه با رقبا رقابت کنه و هم تورم کاهش پیدا می کنه و ارزش ریال هم درست میشه

قدرت در اینه که اگر بنزین میشه هشت هزار تومن لیتری تو درآمد مردمت رو بجایی برسونی که براشون مهم نباشه و نه اینکه فقر رو تقسیم کنیم و قیمتها رو با سوبسید پایین نگه داریم و درآمد رو هم همینطور

کلا کدامیک از این دو گزینه بهتره؟
1- نان قرصی 100 تومان و بنزین لیتری 100 توما ن و حقوق ماهیانه 200 هزار تومان
یا
2- نان قرصی 1000 تومان و بنزین لیتری هزار تومان و درآمد دو میلیون تومان

از نظر اقتصاد گزینه دوم یعنی افزایش قدرت خرید وارداتی و در نتیجه افزایش قدرت خرید مردم

علت اینکه باوجودی که قبل از انقلاب همه چی ارزون بود و مردم حقوقشون پایینولی رفاه مردم امروز رو نداشتنند همینه... زمان شاه کسی نمی تونست ماشین بخره یا اینطوری سفر خارجی برن و یا برندهای جهانی رو در خونه داشته باشند... الان در کوره دهاتها هم ال سی دی میبینی و ماشین

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Dustan inja ro asap check konin bebinin che khabare.


https://defence.pk/threads/Çay-bahçesi.315137/page-781

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر




----------



## rmi5

I don't know what some of Iranians expected from the deal, but I do know that Obama will have very hard times in the next two months in order not to let an absolute majority of senate(67 of senators), voids the deal.
What was the end goal of this nuclear program? producing electricity? don't be ridiculous guys, it's end was producing nukes, and this deal unofficially recognizes Iran as a nuclear threshold state. Iran will almost abandon the useless enrichment program while not dismantling it and also will accept practical measures for controlling its nuclear program, and instead, gets its nuclear related sanctions removed.
It's a bad news for the ones who were doing money laundering, like halk bank of Turkey, Al-Nur of UAE, ... and some corrupt officials like Erdogan mafia, some guys inside Iran, ...
As far as Israel is concerned, Iran should end the stupid animosity which is just there for the sake of pleasing some Wahabis and making them like Iran which is never gonna happen. If this deal leads to prevent any future wars between Iran and israel, and also leads to Iranian leaders think more realistically about the world, then it's going to be good for both countries. Otherwise, if Iran wants to fund some backstabbers Arab savage groups against Israel, then we are going nowhere good.
As far as gulf arabs are concerned, they always hated Iran and they will do so in future. This deal means more money for Iran and Assad; Hence they are pissed off right now.



بلندر said:


>



Migan ke yek sarbaaz be reza shah e'teraaz mikoneh ke chera hoghough behemoun nemidid? Reza shah, yek goulleh barf az zamin bar midaare va mide be sarbaaz e avval tou saf, va migeh bede be nafar e ba'dit, ... akhar sar vaghti barf mirese ba akhar, chizi azash nemimouneh va hamash aab misheh!! reza shah ham migeh, vaallaa ma ham poul ha ra midim vali ta be shoma berese, hamash gheyb misheh. Az in 150 billion ham, mesle oun 800-900 billion dollar e zamaan e AhamadiNejad, chizi be mardom nemirese! Economic Boom va inha, takhayyolaat e shirin e mardom hast, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Otherwise, if Iran wants to fund some backstabbers Arab savage groups against Israel, then we are going nowhere good.


all you said is correct except this misunderstanding that is mostly common among Western and Arab media.

They afraid Iran spend more money on Hizbullah, Iraqi Militia, Yemeni, Syrians, etc... This is a pointless argument. All these groups are already equipped enough to last for decades. Most of these groups are somehow self-sufficient with weapons. Iran realized soon enough that she can not support these groups forever, this is why, IRCG sent experts there to transfer the technology and let them produce their weaponry needs.

I don't say Iran will stop spending money on them, but the support will not be increasing in sum. A few decades ago, Iran used to spend nearly $500 millions for Hizbullah alone, but per recent news this numbers are very much lower today. Hizullah now builds its own missiles and ammunition. They are only dependant on Iran for communication systems, new UCAVs, new heavy caliber snipers... other stuff are built locally.

As for Hamas, Iran officially left them alone with their Ikhvani brothers to see how they will help them!! I'm sure Ikhvani Turkey and Qatar will help Israelis instead of Hamas... It is now 3 years that Iran shifted from Hamas to Jahad Eslami and Saberin. The new thing is that their bases are not in Qaza only. Jahad Islami has activities in West Bank..

Iran is trying to open new front around Israel and won't support Hamas the next time they start away they way they used to. Officially Iran will support Hamas by its media and morally but never ever militarily. They proved to be unreliable.

Plus another big misunderstanding is that Iranian government spend exported oil money on its military wings in other countries. This is a big misunderstanding. Iran has two budgets. One is official and is under inspection and is used by government to run the country. The second budget is not consuming budget but a productive one. IRCG is like a country itself economically. Bonyads like Janbazan also uses their revenues to support damaged families of war in Lebanon, Iraq and Palestine. IRCG has mulit-billion dollar industry and service sector under its own control. It has its own factories, service companies (export and import for example). IRCG has its own revenues. They also have a budget from government current budget. IRCG is funding its activities both inside and outside Iran using its own made money.

IRCG recieves budget from government only to fund its national security projects. For example, the R&D is on IRCG itself but mass production of missiles or UAVS or birds by Defense Ministry will be paid by government and from the defense budget.



بلندر said:


>


Na azizam in baz kosesheri hast ke bikara dorost kardan. Bakhshe bozorgi az in pool ghablan daryaft shode in form of Euros by halk bank or by changing it to Gold bullion. Another part is invested directly to projects in oil and gas sector using chinese companies. another part is paid in small installments after Lousane deal. Another part is in form of blocked accounts or investments in Europe that is not included in this number. So, the $150 billion that Obama says is more like a subjective number than a real sum. Although, there is big possibility that some of this money is directed to some areas that should be kept secret due to Iranian situation. As I explained earlier Iran has thousands of dollar-swallowing pit holes to fill in more than 130 countries!! and obviously you can not audit and mention them in current account of Iranian government budget.

Read this and you find the clues:

فارس گزارش می‌دهد جزئیات نقل و انتقال پول‌های بلوکه شده ایران؛ از ۱۰۰ میلیارد دلار ادعایی تا ۲۹ میلیارد دلار اعلامی

and don't worry about the money needed to revive Iranian economy. Iran will have access to nearly $60-80 of oil money starting from 8 to 12 months from now. Iran will have another $60 - 70 billions as non-cruid oil exports. and a big number will come in form of foreign investments. 
The lowest numbers experts predict as investments enters Iran by foreign companies immediately after the deal is around $40 billion dollars.

I think the future of IRanian economy is mostly tied to the fact that to what degree USA and IRAN are serious about this deal. If the deal is done by after a while again US breach it or apply new sanctions then it is all over. So, we have to wait and see what is going to happen. The first sign that shows this deal is for real and gonna stand still for decades is when we see the first European major company entered Iran and invested in projects. These multi-national companies are buddies of politicians and they know if these sanction-lifting is going to last or not.. so if you see them started their investment, it means USA is serious and there will be a revive in Iranian economy


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> I'm sure Ikhvani Turkey and Qatar will help Israelis instead of Hamas.


What does Ikhvani mean?


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> all you said is correct except this misunderstanding that is mostly common among Western and Arab media.
> 
> They afraid Iran spend more money on Hizbullah, Iraqi Militia, Yemeni, Syrians, etc... This is a pointless argument. All these groups are already equipped enough to last for decades. Most of these groups are somehow self-sufficient with weapons. Iran realized soon enough that she can not support these groups forever, this is why, IRCG sent experts there to transfer the technology and let them produce their weaponry needs.
> 
> I don't say Iran will stop spending money on them, but the support will not be increasing in sum. A few decades ago, Iran used to spend nearly $500 millions for Hizbullah alone, but per recent news this numbers are very much lower today. Hizullah now builds its own missiles and ammunition. They are only dependant on Iran for communication systems, new UCAVs, new heavy caliber snipers... other stuff are built locally.
> 
> As for Hamas, Iran officially left them alone with their Ikhvani brothers to see how they will help them!! I'm sure Ikhvani Turkey and Qatar will help Israelis instead of Hamas... It is now 3 years that Iran shifted from Hamas to Jahad Eslami and Saberin. The new thing is that their bases are not in Qaza only. Jahad Islami has activities in West Bank..
> 
> Iran is trying to open new front around Israel and won't support Hamas the next time they start away they way they used to. Officially Iran will support Hamas by its media and morally but never ever militarily. They proved to be unreliable.
> 
> Plus another big misunderstanding is that Iranian government spend exported oil money on its military wings in other countries. This is a big misunderstanding. Iran has two budgets. One is official and is under inspection and is used by government to run the country. The second budget is not consuming budget but a productive one. IRCG is like a country itself economically. Bonyads like Janbazan also uses their revenues to support damaged families of war in Lebanon, Iraq and Palestine. IRCG has mulit-billion dollar industry and service sector under its own control. It has its own factories, service companies (export and import for example). IRCG has its own revenues. They also have a budget from government current budget. IRCG is funding its activities both inside and outside Iran using its own made money.
> 
> IRCG recieves budget from government only to fund its national security projects. For example, the R&D is on IRCG itself but mass production of missiles or UAVS or birds by Defense Ministry will be paid by government and from the defense budget.



Making all these weapons needs money. Where does the money come from? It comes from Iranian's pockets, that's what matters. Either they build their weapons, import them from Iran or Russia or China, ... the cost is being paid by Iranians. The same goes for IRGC. IRGC did not inherit all of those companies/banks/... from his dad. They are all legally/illegally founded by Iranians' money.

Again, what is the final goal? Let's assume that Iran encircles Israel, then what's the point? Making some sandal wearing Wahabi arabs like Iran as a result?!!! Israel has a huge stock of nukes which can destroy the whole middle east and also she has missiles and submarines to deliver the nukes to wherever she wants. What has been the outcome for Iran, so far? getting tons of sanctions in return? getting isolated by world powers?

Israel and US are just scapegoats for Iranian governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> What does Ikhvani mean?



It is not something bad.. It is the name of True Muslims...


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> It is not something bad.. It is the name of True Muslims...


Nah c'mon im not gonna make an issue about it im tired of flame wars anyway, i know you dont think highly about Turks, tell me the truth.


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Making all these weapons needs money. Where does the money come from? It comes from Iranian's pockets, that's what matters. Either they build their weapons, import them from Iran or Russia or China, ... the cost is being paid by Iranians. The same goes for IRGC. IRGC did not inherit all of those companies/banks/... from his dad. They are all legally/illegally founded by Iranians' money.
> 
> Again, what is the final goal? Let's assume that Iran encircles Israel, then what's the point? Making some sandal wearing Wahabi arabs like Iran as a result?!!! Israel has a huge stock of nukes which can destroy the whole middle east and also she has missiles and submarines to deliver the nukes to wherever she wants. What has been the outcome for Iran, so far? getting tons of sanctions in return? getting isolated by world powers?
> 
> Israel and US are just scapegoats for Iranian governments.


Nazare kamele mano mitooni too poste ghablim ke bolande bebini albate be farsi neveshtam... inha hamash dar oon charchoobe... bekhatere hamine ke it does not make sense to some Iranians... bekhatere inke khodeshoon ro ba digarani moghayese mikonan ke hich tanasobi ba ham nadarand... in ye maslaye boland moddate va hame chiz dar hamoon charchoob bayad sanjide beshe... albateh in nazare mane.... bazi ha ham fekr mikonan ke khameni khsoomate shakhsi dare ba ISrael ya USa... It is somehow very naive to thing this of course!

manzoore man toolide dakheli hizbullah in nist ke dige be pool niaz nadaran... I meant they already stockpiled enough of Missiles so they don't need to import or produce in large numbers... I meant... even if they need more... their budget is not going to rise like Arabs and Israel claim... They say, Iran without sanctions will have stronger economy and then will spend more money on Hizbullahs and others... I say, no... they don't need more budget..the current budget works well... Iran won't spend more on them...

Although, in case of Syrian government,... man midoonam ke bakhshe bozorgi az komak haye Iran az tarighe forooshe nafte eraghe... ye bakhshish ham russia komak karde... albate iran ham dare komake mostaghim mikone... vali intori nist ke hamash ro Iran bede...

badesham ISrael aslan oontor ke fekr mikoni nist... bombe atom male injoor dargiriha nist dooste man... agar oonha sub daran ke az harja deleshoon mikhad nuke shelik konan... iran ham inghadr beheshoon nazdike ke harchi delesh mikhad ro ba ya mooshake kootah bord befreste vasate israel... aslan tarse Israel az Iran bekhatere weapons nist.. khodet mashallah adame informed va educatedi hasti...midooni chi migam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> Nazare kamele mano mitooni too poste ghablim ke bolande bebini albate be farsi neveshtam... inha hamash dar oon charchoobe... bekhatere hamine ke it does not make sense to some Iranians... bekhatere inke khodeshoon ro ba digarani moghayese mikonan ke hich tanasobi ba ham nadarand... in ye maslaye boland moddate va hame chiz dar hamoon charchoob bayad sanjide beshe... albateh in nazare mane.... bazi ha ham fekr mikonan ke khameni khsoomate shakhsi dare ba ISrael ya USa... It is somehow very naive to thing this of course!



Man ham motevajjeh shodam aziz. Point e man in hast ke in stratgy ye boland moddat e in aghaayaan, natijeh ye mosbati tou siyaasat e khaareji nadaadeh. bahs e man ham, sar e ashkhaas nist.  Man ham inke ba'zihaa fekr mikonan ke masalan Ahmadi ya rohani kheyli tou siyaasat e khaareji kaare i hastand, ra ghaboul nadaaram!


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> Nah c'mon im not gonna make an issue about it im tired of flame wars anyway, i know you dont think highly about Turks, tell me the truth.


Turks are high... I can never deny that!!

Ikhvani = Muslim Bortherhood

or the same:

Ihvanlar kardasi

or something like this!!



rmi5 said:


> Man ham motevajjeh shodam aziz. Point e man in hast ke in stratgy ye boland moddat e in aghaayaan, natijeh ye mosbati tou siyaasat e khaareji nadaadeh. bahs e man ham, sar e ashkhaas nist.  Man ham inke ba'zihaa fekr mikonan ke masalan Ahmadi ya rohani kheyli tou siyaasat e khaareji kaare i hastand, ra ghaboul nadaaram!


yek inke Iran rahe digeyee nadare baraye inke dobare abar ghodrat she... va dovoom inke kheili ham movafagh boode... vaghti natijeye ye siasat ro misanji bayad boland moddat negah koni.... yavash yavash brother... yavash yavash... injoor sisatha baraye amrica took centuries... baraye Iran zoodtar natije mide chon eshtebahate USA ro tekrar nemikone....

agha ye chand ta bully daran too kooche footbal bazi mikonan...mano ke koochiktaram az nazare senni vali pooldaram be khatere erse babam bazi nemidan... man chikar bayad bokonam ta bazim bedan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> Turks are high... I can never deny that!!


Maybe you should also chill a little bit and get high with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> Turks are high... I can never deny that!!
> 
> Ikhvani = Muslim Bortherhood



Akh = Brother
Ikhwan = Brethren
Ikhwan Al Muslimeen = MB = Ikhwan = Muslim Brotherhood scums



scythian500 said:


> yek inke Iran rahe digeyee nadare baraye inke dobare abar ghodrat she... va dovoom inke kheili ham movafagh boode... vaghti natijeye ye siasat ro misanji bayad boland moddat negah koni.... yavash yavash brother... yavash yavash... injoor sisatha baraye amrica took centuries... baraye Iran zoodtar natije mide chon eshtebahate USA ro tekrar nemikone....
> 
> agha ye chand ta bully daran too kooche footbal bazi mikonan...mano ke koochiktaram az nazare senni vali pooldaram be khatere erse babam bazi nemidan... man chikar bayad bokonam ta bazim bedan?



Az key taa haalaa yek keshvar ba isolate shodan va doshman kardan e keshvar haaye mohem bar zed e khodesh va chasbidan be 4 ta keshvar e gedaa goudouleh, abar ghodrat shodeh? 
Na aziz jan, in khabaraa ham nist. In aghayoun, vaghti rouye kaar oumadan(1980s) ke owj e communist baazi va pan-islamist baazi boud. bad shaansishoun in boud ke in dore zoud tamoun shod(1990-1995). Vali inha tou oun dore freeze shodan, chon kolli sho'aar daadan va haalaa mesle arreh toushoun gir kardeh. Na mitounan ke in sho'aar ha ra jelo bebaran ke hich faayede i digeh nadaare, va na mitounan aghab neshini konan, chon mitarsan tarafdaar hashoun ra az dast bedan, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Akh = Brother
> Ikhwan = Brethren
> Ikhwan Al Muslimeen = MB = Ikhwan = Muslim Brotherhood scums
> 
> 
> 
> Az key taa haalaa yek keshvar ba isolate shodan va doshman kardan e keshvar haaye mohem bar zed e khodesh va chasbidan be 4 ta keshvar e gedaa goudouleh, abar ghodrat shodeh?
> Na aziz jan, in khabaraa ham nist. In aghayoun, vaghti rouye kaar oumadan(1980s) ke owj e communist baazi va pan-islamist baazi boud. bad shaansishoun in boud ke in dore zoud tamoun shod(1990-1995). Vali inha tou oun dore freeze shodan, chon kolli sho'aar daadan va haalaa mesle arreh toushoun gir kardeh. Na mitounan ke in sho'aar ha ra jelo bebaran ke hich faayede i digeh nadaare, va na mitounan aghab neshini konan, chon mitarsan tarafdaar hashoun ra az dast bedan, ...


injoori ham mishe goft! ma ke mimirim..vali shoma javoona hastin ke bebinid natijasho...ya iran mishe kharej...ya mishim soumali... omidvaram dovomish nashe...heife shoma nasle javoone tahsil kardast ke soomali beshin..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> injoori ham mishe goft! ma ke mimirim..vali shoma javoona hastin ke bebinid natijasho...ya iran mishe kharej...ya mishim soumali... omidvaram dovomish nashe...heife shoma nasle javoone tahsil kardast ke soomali beshin..!!



lol, Iran soumaali besho nist, vali khaarej ham nemisheh.  Iran niyaaz be adam haye jadid ba fekr haye jadid va khoun e taazeh daareh. hokoumat ham baayad yaad begire ke ba mardomesh baayad bishtar raah biyaad, va az sho'aar kam bekoneh. Javoun haye in dore zamouneh, be sho'aar digeh kheyli kaari nadaaran, natijeh ye amali doust daaran bebinan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

بزرگترین رسوایی قرن - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

تحریک علنی داعش برای کشتار شیعیان عربستان +تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

-ﮐﺎﺷﮑﯽ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﻤﻮﻥ ﺑﺎ ﺍﻣﺮﯾﮑﺎ ﺧﯿﻠﯽ ﺻﻤﯿﻤﯽ ﻧﺸﻪ ... ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﻡ ﻧﻤﯿﺸﻪ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻭﺑﺎﻣﺎ ﺑﮕﻢ عمو !!!!

- خدافظ فلافل ... سلام مک دونالد
- رفتم ماسٺ خریدم بقیشو پراید داد بهم...
⇦چ میکنه این توافق ⇨










































گوشت حلال قدرتی جادویی دارد و مردم را مسلمان می‌کند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

رسوایی مک‌کین در پی افشای ساختگی‌بودن برخی سربریدن‌های داعش +عکس و فیلم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Henry ME 95

I just wanted to come on here and congratulate all of you Iranians on this thread and forum.
THE DEAL IS OFFICIALLY STRUCK AND THE SANCTIONS ARE GOING!
CHEERS to the Iranian nation may you last forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

بلندر said:


>


بعد از اینکه تحریم‌های بانکی شدت گرفت، ایران در مرحله اول با تبدیل پول‌ها به یورو و انتقال آن از طریق هالک بانک، عملیات مبادلاتی را تا حدودی انجام می‌داد که بعد از مدتی این کانال ارتباطی هم با اعمال تحریم مسدود شد.

مدتی بعد بانک مرکزی از طریق خرید طلا و فروش آن در بازارهای جهانی سعی در ایجاد تامین منابع ارزی برای کشور برآمد که پس از مدتی، دارایی‌های طلای ایران هم تحریم شد.

در توافق ژنو که آذر 92 انجام شد، تحریم فلزات گران‌بها برای ایران برداشته شد اما اجرای این توافق تا تیر ماه جاری به طول انجامید تا اینکه در دهم تیر ماه خبر آزادسازی 13 تن طلای ایران منتشر شد.

رئیس کل بانک مرکزی ارزش طلای آزاد شده را 700 میلیون دلار عنوان کرده و گفته بود: علاوه بر این طی دو سال گذشته 8 تن طلا به ارزش 400 میلیون دلار خریداری و وارد کشور شده است.

از طرف دیگر بعد از توافق ژنو در مرحله اول 4.2 میلیارد دلار و در مرحله دوم 2.8 میلیارد دلار از پول‌های بلوکه شده آزاد شد. همچنین بعد از توافق لوزان در فروردین، ماهانه 700 میلیون دلار از پول‌های بلوکه شده آزاد و به حساب بانک مرکزی واریز می‌شد که بر اساس آن باید تا کنون 2.8 میلیارد دلاری نیز از این طریق آزاد شده باشد.

با احتساب این برداشت و انتقال‌ها، به عدد 100 میلیارد دلار پول بلوکه شده که در ابتدای اعمال تحریم‌‌ها اعلام شد، می‌توان بسیار نزدیک شد. مجموع این نقل و انتقال‌ها و منابع بلوکه شده که توسط وزیر اقتصاد، رئیس کل بانک مرکزی، آزاد‌سازی طلا، واریز 7 میلیارد دلار در دو مرحله به حساب بانک مرکزی و پرداخت ماهانه 700 میلیون دلار، به عدد 96.9 میلیارد دلار می‌رسیم.

همچنین باید به این مساله توجه داشت که در دوران تحریم، مسائل تا حدودی در هاله ابهام قرار می‌گیرد و برخی اقدامات چندان برای عموم مردم و رسانه‌ها تشریح نمی‌شود. چنانکه ایران در بسیاری از موارد به دلیل مشکل نقل و انتقال وارد معاملات نفت در برابر کالا با طرف‌های تجاری خود می‌شد. از طرف دیگر باید این را هم در نظر گرفت که 100 میلیارد دلار، رقمی قطعی و رسمی نبوده و در این سال‌ها به صورت برآوردی و حدودی عنوان شده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*Full-scale construction work at Iran’s Bushehr-2 site will start in fall — Rosatom CEO*


June 01, 20:45 UTC+3
Russia and Iran signed a package of agreements for construction of eight nuclear power units in Iran, including construction of the second stage of Bushehr nuclear power plant




*Bushehr nuclear power plant*



*READ ALSO*
Second unit of Iran's Bushehr NPP to be commissioned in 8 years — head of atomic agency
Russia to build 8 new nuclear power units in Iran
Russian firms to take part in power projects in Iran


MOSCOW, June 1. /TASS/. Russian state-owned nuclear energy company Rosatom will initiate the full-scale construction work at Bushehr-2 site in Iran in fall 2015, Chief Executive Officer of Rosatom Sergey Kiriyenko said on Monday.

"Work is already underway at present and everything is on track. Full-scale construction activities at Bushehr-2 site will start in fall," Kirienko said.

TASS reported earlier Russia and Iran signed a package of agreements for construction of eight nuclear power units in Iran, including construction of the second stage of Bushehr nuclear power plant.

The construction cost of two new nuclear power units in Bushehr will total $10 bln.



INFOGRAPHICS





TASS: Economy - Full-scale construction work at Iran’s Bushehr-2 site will start in fall — Rosatom CEO



-----------------------------------------------------------------





قسمت خنده دار تحلیل های اقایون اینه که رفع تحریم هیچ تاثیری در اقتصاد ایران نداره
من کشته مرده این مدل کارشناسی ها هستم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> This idiot has created this thread and claimed Elamites, Assyrians, Sumerians and Egyptians were Arab!!!
> 
> Arab, Semitic & Hamitic Empires and Ancient Kingdoms
> 
> The funny thing is that most of the Assyrians and Sumerian kings had the letter "g" which Arabs even can't pronounce and don't have it in their language. The first point!
> 
> *There are several importnat points that needs to be told :*
> 
> -Prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) grandfather of prophet Muhammad (PBUH) was an Iranian who born in Ur an old city of Iran. He arised against idol worshipper Assyrians and some of Iranians like Isfahanis helped him and he defeated idol worshippers and Nimrod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -There is a mountain in Kerman province in Iran which is called Prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) mountain, Iranians believe Ibrahim (PBUH) prayed for God in that mountain in his younger ages. The same as Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) that prayed for God in Hara mountain in Mecca.
> 
> -Name of Ibrahim (PBUH) is a Persian word.
> 
> Who is Abraham? The Man Known as the forefather of Jews. By HammaMirwaisi
> 
> _[1] Ἀbrāhām(Ha-brha-hham [2])--- His name means he is a “brother to all” in the Airyanem (Iranian) old language written in Mount Behistun cuneiform inscriptions by Emperor Darius the Great of the Achaemenid Empire. The word, He-brew, meaning Oh-brother, is clearly the derivative of Prophet Abraham name. The name could actually be a title because he was the religious leader of his people.
> 
> Abraham was most likely an Airyanem (Iranian) from Matiene, Mitanni or Hurrian [3] born and raised as a member of the Mitra, Mithra [4] or Zoroastrianism [5] religion from Harran [6]._
> 
> 33 prophets from his offspring have lived in Iran.
> Daniel, Yaghoub, Yoshe,
> 
> Prophet Daniel (PBUH), Susa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prophet Hezghil (PBUH), Dezful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prophet Yushe (PBUH), Isfahan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prophet Heighugh (PBUH), Hamadan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of 33 prophets that are buried in Iran:
> 
> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/پیامبران_مدفون_در_ایران
> 
> -Arabs were the tribes that lived in South of Arabian peninsula and migrated to Hijaz at 1600 years ago.
> 
> 'Aad' and 'Thamud' were Arab people and they are also mentioned in Holy Quran. Most of the Aad and Thamud nation destroyed by punishment of God because of paganism and their plundering habit.
> 
> Thamud & Aad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Assyrians, Sumerians, Egyptians, Elamites (ancient Persians) were not Arab.


Ur is not iranian city but iraqi city prophet ibrahim(PBUH) was aramean who was born in the Sumerian-Akkadian city of ur some claim he was born in northern Iraq which was aramean Assyrian at that time and back then there was no kurds in that region so their claim is false 

Elamites were not persians or indo-Europeans or Semitic people some of the arabs claim that the Elamites were arabs and some kurds claim them too

Ur is in Iraq and iraq(Uruk)is older than iran and its civilizations even predate the arrival of the indo Europeans to the iranian plateau 
@Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Ur is not iranian city but iraqi city prophet ibrahim(PBUH) was aramean who was born in the Sumerian-Akkadian city of ur some claim he was born in northern Iraq which was aramean Assyrian at that time and back then there was no kurds in that region so their claim is false
> 
> Elamites were not persians or indo-Europeans or Semitic people some of the arabs claim that the Elamites were arabs and some kurds claim them too
> 
> Ur is in Iraq and iraq(Uruk)is older than iran and its civilizations even predate the arrival of the indo Europeans to the iranian plateau
> @Saif al-Arab


Ur people were Elamite people with 9000-12000 years civilization they have always been "*theist"* while Sumerians, Assyriens, Babylonians and Egyptians were idol worshippers.

Today we are considered as Indo-European people while our greatest empires were by offspring of Elamite people and their culture. Elamite people were not Kurds, Kurds are from offspring of Assyrians.












Meosopotamia, 2500 BCE






Meosopotamia, 1500 BCE






There was/is no specific border between Iranian and Iraqi people and today's Iraqis people have become Arab speakers after Islam plus some of Arabs have migrated to Iraq since 1500 years ago.
Prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) was an Iranian person because he born in Iran and *spent most of life in Iran *and later he fought he against idol worshipper Sumerians and defeated their king Nimrud. Also 'Ibrahim' is an Iranian word.
Prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) was the first Iranian man who put foot in Arabian peninsula and rebuilt Kaaba when even no bird lived there. Except prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and Khaldi ibn Sanan no prophet ever revealed in Arabian peninsula while ten hundreds prophets have revealed between Iranian/Iraqis people.


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Ur is not iranian city but iraqi city prophet ibrahim(PBUH) was aramean who was born in the Sumerian-Akkadian city of ur some claim he was born in northern Iraq which was aramean Assyrian at that time and back then there was no kurds in that region so their claim is false
> 
> Elamites were not persians or indo-Europeans or Semitic people some of the arabs claim that the Elamites were arabs and some kurds claim them too
> 
> Ur is in Iraq and iraq(Uruk)is older than iran and its civilizations even predate the arrival of the indo Europeans to the iranian plateau
> @Saif al-Arab



Neither Elamites language nor Sumerian language were Semitic. Their languages were not Indo-European either. But, who were they? The point is that this linguistic categories are useless in many cases, and people of the region of Fertile Crescent, and West/South/North Iranian Plateau have the same roots. FYI, even Farsi language was considered semitic by the end of 19th century, then a german linguist changed the category and said that Persian language is indo-european. There is nothing more solid than genetics. But, what does Genetic studies say? Genetics studies say that most Iranians living in Iran, have minor genetical differences and their ancestors were emigrated from fertile crescent(Israel, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, West and South West Iran) to Iran during the Neolithic Revolution. J2 haplogroup is a good marker that clearly shows this fact. Iranians are inheritors of Elamite civilization, and Southern Iraqis are inheritors of Sumerian and Babylonian civilizations, but the racial difference between different groups of people living in Northern Middle East(Levant, Iraq, Iran) is not that significant as you think. An Iraqi is more racially close to an Iranian than an Egyptian Arab or a Moroccan, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Last of us

The idea of Semitic is pushed by these afro arab sauds who have no history and want to claim to be related to Sumerians etc. Trying to relate people to each other due to language is one of the most moronic things possible. It is genetics that matters. Sumerians were most definitely much more related to the Iranians than they are to the sauds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

The Last of us said:


> The idea of Semitic is pushed by these afro arab sauds who have no history and want to claim to be related to Sumerians etc. Trying to relate people to each other due to language is one of the most moronic things possible. It is genetics that matters. Sumerians were most definitely much more related to the Iranians than they are to the sauds.



That's right, but remember that this Aryan race theory that some Pan-Iranists were saying, is not realistic either. The same goes for Pan-turkists claims. The reality is that we, people of the Northern Middle East, have lived there for thousands of years and those linguistic categories are useless in general, as Genetic studies proves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

rmi5 said:


> That's right, but remember that this Aryan race theory that some Pan-Iranists were saying, is not realistic either. The same goes for Pan-turkists claims. The reality is that we, people of the Northern Middle East, have lived there for thousands of years and those linguistic categories are useless in general, as Genetic studies proves.



As far as I know, the oldest evidence of aryans being associated with a race is from Darius the great in the behistoon inscription, who called the people form his land as aryans. Thus I presume basically aryan was just another way of talking about Iranians at that time. I don't think too much of this whole aryan anyway.

As far as Iranians are concerned. Genetics test have apparently shown the people living in Iran today have very similar genetics and also, our genetics are very similar to those ancient Iranians. For example, those from jiroft civilization and the "bunt city". Languages is just language it does not change ones race. Sadly you get bunch of retards who put division between themselves just because they speak a different language eventhough genetically, they are so similar. You see this in Iran as well.

Also I should note this as well, people think being a "Persian" means you're a certain Iranian ethnicity when in reality, any Iranian can call themselves a Persian. I don't think Persian ever refereed to a particular Iranian people. For example, my family are bakhtiari /Luri and mix of others and still I can still call myself Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

The Last of us said:


> As far as I know, the oldest evidence of aryans being associated with a race is from Darius the great in the behistoon inscription, who called the people form his land as aryans. Thus I presume basically aryan was just another way of talking about Iranians at that time. I don't think too much of this whole aryan anyway.
> 
> As far as Iranians are concerned. Genetics test have apparently shown the people living in Iran today have very similar genetics and also, our genetics are very similar to those ancient Iranians. For example, those from jiroft civilization and the "bunt city". Languages is just language it does not change ones race. Sadly you get bunch of retards who put division between themselves just because they speak a different language eventhough genetically, they are so similar. You see this in Iran as well.



Yes, the studies that you refer to, was done between the samples from Media(Hegmataneh, Hamedan) to the people currently living in that area, and as you said, the result was similarity between two groups. I guess the same studies are done for the samples from Northern Iran historical sites like Marlik(Gilan) and Sialk(Kashan) and the genetic tests have yielded the same results.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Ur is not iranian city but iraqi city prophet ibrahim(PBUH) was aramean who was born in the Sumerian-Akkadian city of ur some claim he was born in northern Iraq which was aramean Assyrian at that time and back then there was no kurds in that region so their claim is false
> 
> Elamites were not persians or indo-Europeans or Semitic people some of the arabs claim that the Elamites were arabs and some kurds claim them too
> 
> Ur is in Iraq and iraq(Uruk)is older than iran and its civilizations even predate the arrival of the indo Europeans to the iranian plateau
> @Saif al-Arab



Salman Al Farsi these borders are a century old. Iran and Iraq were one single country for most of last couple of thousand years. Iraqis in majority are not Arab in race. You can easily say who has more Arab blood in Iraq and who has no Arab blood at all. You know what I,m talking about as you're an Iraqi yourself. 

Most of Iraqis has an ancient linage as you say it from their facial features. 

So, don't fall for this Arab, Persian pit hole. No matter that we were one country for the most of time. All that matters now is that we all are Shias who are going to stand next to each other no matter what our language or race is. 

The history of both Arabs and Iran/q are known, and it is nothing to brag about. What is important is what we are today.

Even today Iran is treating Iraqis like they are Iranians and never treat them as strangers. Afghans, Indians, Pakistanis have problem living and working in Iran legally while Iraqis were given the right to work and live as long as they want.

Even yesterday there was a call for Iraqis in Iran to go receive their residence and working documents with no exception.

This Arab or Persian or Turk nationalist agenda is as false as basing your judgement on language or ancient alliances or color of skin... Tomorrow that Mahdi comes, non of these would matter. There are those who are his soldiers and those who stand on his way opposing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> Salman Al Farsi these borders are a century old. Iran and Iraq were one single country for most of last couple of thousand years. Iraqis in majority are not Arab in race. You can easily say who has more Arab blood in Iraq and who has no Arab blood at all. You know what I,m talking about as you're an Iraqi yourself.
> 
> Most of Iraqis has an ancient linage as you say it from their facial features.
> 
> So, don't fall for this Arab, Persian pit hole. No matter that we were one country for the most of time. All that matters now is that we all are Shias who are going to stand next to each other no matter what our language or race is.
> 
> The history of both Arabs and Iran/q are known, and it is nothing to brag about. What is important is what we are today.
> 
> Even today Iran is treating Iraqis like they are Iranians and never treat them as strangers. Afghans, Indians, Pakistanis have problem living and working in Iran legally while Iraqis were given the right to work and live as long as they want.
> 
> Even yesterday there was a call for Iraqis in Iran to go receive their residence and working documents with no exception.
> 
> This Arab or Persian or Turk nationalist agenda is as false as basing your judgement on language or ancient alliances or color of skin... Tomorrow that Mahdi comes, non of these would matter. There are those who are his soldiers and those who stand on his way opposing.




This is the most possible silly thing that our ancient Iranic/Iraqi civilizations are considered 'Arab' by this Saudi.

Arab, Semitic & Hamitic Empires and Ancient Kingdoms

I have read history very much none of the Sumerians, Assyrians, Babylonians were Arab or Arab speaker. At time of Sasanid empire there were Arabs living in Arabian peninsula but at time of Achaemenid empire no Arab ever existed.







Anyway let them steal Iranic/Iraqi civilization but they can't steal the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

dustan man diruz tu ghesmate khavar miane azad shode budam va raftam se ta payam gozashtam unja ke unaam asan fosh nabudan vali be elate hajv nevisi tu un ghesmat dobare gereftar shodam. berid khodetun se ta payame man ro bekhunid bebinid tohin hast ya na. gure babaye har chi adame hamseye rastie mas ke hamashun ye seri shashe shotor khore pa berahne ro miparsan.
gure pedaro hamashun. az hala be baad adamaye keshvare rasti doshmane khunie manan. digam tu in kharab shode joz har chand ye bar nemiam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> dustan man diruz tu ghesmate khavar miane azad shode budam va raftam se ta payam gozashtam unja ke unaam asan fosh nabudan vali be elate hajv nevisi tu un ghesmat dobare gereftar shodam. berid khodetun se ta payame man ro bekhunid bebinid tohin hast ya na. gure babaye har chi adame hamseye rastie mas ke hamashun ye seri shashe shotor khore pa berahne ro miparsan.
> gure pedaro hamashun. az hala be baad adamaye keshvare rasti doshmane khunie manan. digam tu in kharab shode joz har chand ye bar nemiam.



LOL, I would have given you a positive rating, if I could.


----------



## Aramagedon

@waz

Aren't these trolls?

Arab affairs News and Discussion Thread | Page 3

Arab affairs News and Discussion Thread | Page 4

WikiLeaks Cables Show a Saudi Obsession With Iran

Beilive me you Pakistanis have become Arab worshippers, a nation [Suadi Arabia] that did not exist on world's maps in 80 years ago. Soon you will find out your fault.

I'm not goning to waste my time anymore since you Pakistanis do completely nothing about trolling against my country but if @Ceylal put a picture about arabs he gets banned!!! That's your fair!

This idiot @Saif al-Arab has insulted Iran for 1 million times but you never do any crap against him! Keep loving your arab brothers while they have killed 1.5 million Muslims in sectarian medieval wars and suicide terrors in Iraq, Syria, Yemen and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Edit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

@waz,

The user sinan posted graphic photos and yet he is not banned permanently according to the forum's own rule. Why bro? Apparently he has not been banned for good despite the fact he has twice now been banned for posting graphic photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

The Last of us said:


> @waz,
> 
> Is there a reason the Turkish members get let off the hook? The user sinan posted graphic photos and yet he is not banned permanently according to the forum's own rule. Why bro? Apparently he has not been banned for good despite the fact he has twice now been banned for posting graphic photos.



He was banned bro. There is a big discussion going on right now about the whole pictures stuff and what is "graphic".


----------



## Aramagedon

waz said:


> See this is the problem with people like you. You tag me and other mods, and instead of asking nicely or requesting an investigation you collectively insult Pakistan and it's people.
> We are not Arab worshipers, that's a construct of your own mind. History of 80 years? Our ancestors of the Indus valley go back to 3300–1300 BCE.
> 
> I'm not going to read the rest.


You misunderstood me bro I was talking about Saudi Arabia which formed about 80 years ago.


----------



## EagleEyes

2800 said:


> You misunderstood me bro I was talking about Saudi Arabia which formed about 80 years ago.



Please change your avatar and refrain from trolling so you can be unbanned from other sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

2800 said:


> You misunderstood me bro I was talking about Saudi Arabia which formed about 80 years ago.



Sorry brother my bad. The offending post about Iran has been deleted by myself. You can check the thread now. I'll delete my previous reply.
I have to prepare for Eid now.

By the way, to all my Iranian brothers and sisters Eid mubarak to you and your families, may Allah bless you and give you strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

waz said:


> Sorry brother my bad. The offending post about Iran has been deleted by myself. You can check the thread now. I'll delete my previous reply.
> I have to prepare for Eid now.
> 
> By the way, to all my Iranian brothers and sisters Eid mubarak to you and your families, may Allah bless you and give you strength.


Eid mubarak to you Pakistani brothers too, may Allah bless you too. 

I think this idiot thing [by Arabs]: We conquered Iran, we defeated them, we killed them etc..... must get stopped because we are not living in past.


----------



## Aramagedon

@WebMaster @waz

Why this idiot @Saif al-Arab is trolling against Iran again ?

WikiLeaks Cables Show a Saudi Obsession With Iran | Page 2

My one liner comments are considered as troll but his nonsenses which have nothing to do with topic of the threads and are just off topic spams aren't troll ?

Here he has trolled against me too!

Whatever | Page 3974

This idiot ought to take his pills and stop trolling in pdf!

What kind of forum is this??? He is trolling against Iranians 24/7 and you do nothing. He has put pictures of dead bodies which must get him banned asap.

WikiLeaks Cables Show a Saudi Obsession With Iran | Page 2


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> @waz
> 
> Aren't these trolls?
> 
> Arab affairs News and Discussion Thread | Page 3
> 
> Arab affairs News and Discussion Thread | Page 4
> 
> WikiLeaks Cables Show a Saudi Obsession With Iran
> 
> Beilive me you Pakistanis have become Arab worshippers, a nation [Suadi Arabia] that did not exist on world's maps in 80 years ago. Soon you will find out your fault.
> 
> I'm not goning to waste my time anymore since you Pakistanis do completely nothing about trolling against my country but if @Ceylal put a picture about arabs he gets banned!!! That's your fair!
> 
> This idiot @Saif al-Arab has insulted Iran for 1 million times but you never do any crap against him! Keep loving your arab brothers while they have killed 1.5 million Muslims in sectarian medieval wars and suicide terrors in Iraq, Syria, Yemen and Africa.


dadash shoma dari tond miri... khasti too bakhshe araba inaro bekoobi...nabayad nationalistic bashi...bayad az mahyate shia bazi azaye arabe middle east section estefade koni... rahesh faghat hamine... ma betazegi toonestim shiayane arab ro bokonim defendere khodemoon... nabayad ba monovr dadane rooye tarikhe parsi va irani kharabesh konim... roo shia manovr bede bebin chetori in malakh khora ro kharab mishe kard

ye rahe dige ham ine ke harchi oona migan to khodet zoodtar begi ta khale selah beshan.. badesham bi mahali ya ba kenaye harf zadan asaresh bishtare... be in poste man negah kon...
va ziadam joosh nazan...inja faghat ye forume... jeddi nist ziad..shiret khoshk mishe... reality is not going to be changed by our or their non sense!
WikiLeaks Cables Show a Saudi Obsession With Iran | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jack 86000

تتلو

Watch: Iranian rapper celebrates nuclear power from the deck of a warship - The Washington Post


----------



## SALMAN F

scythian500 said:


> Salman Al Farsi these borders are a century old. Iran and Iraq were one single country for most of last couple of thousand years. Iraqis in majority are not Arab in race. You can easily say who has more Arab blood in Iraq and who has no Arab blood at all. You know what I,m talking about as you're an Iraqi yourself.
> 
> Most of Iraqis has an ancient linage as you say it from their facial features.
> 
> So, don't fall for this Arab, Persian pit hole. No matter that we were one country for the most of time. All that matters now is that we all are Shias who are going to stand next to each other no matter what our language or race is.
> 
> The history





rmi5 said:


> Neither Elamites language nor Sumerian language were Semitic. Their languages were not Indo-European either. But, who were they? The point is that this linguistic categories are useless in many cases, and people of the region of Fertile Crescent, and West/South/North Iranian Plateau have the same roots. FYI, even Farsi language was considered semitic by the end of 19th century, then a german linguist changed the category and said that Persian language is indo-european. There is nothing more solid than genetics. But, what does Genetic studies say? Genetics studies say that most Iranians living in Iran, have minor genetical differences and their ancestors were emigrated from fertile crescent(Israel, Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, West and South West Iran) to Iran during the Neolithic Revolution. J2 haplogroup is a good marker that clearly shows this fact. Iranians are inheritors of Elamite civilization, and Southern Iraqis are inheritors of Sumerian and Babylonian civilizations, but the racial difference between different groups of people living in Northern Middle East(Levant, Iraq, Iran) is not that significant as you think. An Iraqi is more racially close to an Iranian than an Egyptian Arab or a Moroccan, ...


That's what I said they were not Semitic speaking people or indo-european speaking people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> That's what I said they were not Semitic speaking people or indo-european speaking people


Afro people have no shame in stealing other people's history. I don't care about a Suadi dominated internet forum much but it is extremely sick that our ancient civilizations are considered ''Arab'' or ''Semetic''! Here is history of Iran/Iraq as you can see none of our old civilizations were Arab or Semitic!!!

History of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
History of Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also a Suadi on this internet forum said prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) was father of Arabs!!! While no arabs ever lived when he became prophet! 

Father of pagan Arabs !!! 

They try to stick themselves to Jews as well as while Jews were theist and they have always been pagan, therefore they have no connection with Jews too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Unfortunately 1 million Iraqis have gotten killed since 2003 in suicide terror bombings which 60% of them are Suadi. The vermin opinion of wahhabis that comes from Suadia have killed millions Muslims up to now.

Saudis behind 60% of Iraq bombings: Saudi paper | The Shia Post

60% of ISIS suicide bombings carried out by Saudis in Iraq

That's true that Suadi ISIS members in Syria are second after Tunisians but in Iraq vast majority of them are Suadi who are even wilder than Syria ISIS.

British did the worst of possible to Muslims by creating this regime.


----------



## بلندر

خب ، سلام عراق ، سلام لیبی ...


----------



## Aramagedon

*میلیاردها دلار اسلحه برای رفع نگرانی خاورمیانه*
*از توافق ایران* 






بمب سنگرشکن

توافق اتمی با ایران می تواند برای پیمان کاران وزارت دفاع آمریکا، گنجی باد آورده به بار آورد. به نوشته بلومبرگ، این پیمان‌کاران در سایه تلاش اوباما برای آسوده کردن خاطر اسرائیل و کشورهای خلیج فارس از توافق با ایران، با بستن قراردادهایی به مبلغ بیش از ۶ میلیارد دلار برای فروش جنگ افزارهای سنگین نظامی، توانسته‌اند به سود زیادی دست یابند.

جزئیات توافق احتمالی میان ایران و شش کشور عمده جهان، تعیین خواهد کرد که آمریکا برای کمک به متحدانش چه قدم هایی باید بردارد.

توافق اتمی با ایران به احتمال زیاد شریکان خاورمیانه ای آمریکا را به درخواست سیستم های دفاعی پیش رفته از پیمان کاران آمریکایی چون بوئینگ، لاکهید- مارتین، رایتون و نیز شرکت های اسلحه سازی فرانسوی و غیره خواهد برانگیخت.

ویلیام هارتونگ، مدیر برنامه تسلیحات و امنیت در «مرکز سیاست بین المللی» در واشنگتن می‌گوید: «در عالم نظر توافق با ایران باید به کاهش تنش‌ در منطقه و درنتیجه به کاهش تقاضا برای خرید سلاح‌های پیش رفته بینجامد، اما در کوتاه مدت، این توافق، درخواست ‌های تسلیحاتی را افزایش خواهد داد.»

کشورهای خلیج فارس و اسرائیل گفته اند به توافقی که مذاکرات درباره آن در وین در جریان است، و هدف آن توقف برنامه اتمی ایران درقبال لغو تحریم هاست، اعتمادی ندارند. آنان همچنین نگرانند که با لغو تحریم های اقتصادی و برداشتن تحریم تسلیحاتی سازمان ملل، که روسیه از موافقان آنست، جمهوری اسلامی بتواند زرادخانه نظامی کهنه خود را نوسازی کند. به گفته هارتونگ، این نگرانی ها می تواند آنان را «فارغ از این که توافق با ایران به نتیجه برسد یا نه، به خرید سلاح بیشتر رهنمون شود.»

مایکل روبین، تحلیل‌گر امورنظامی خاورمیانه در «موسسه آمریکن اینترپرایز» می گوید ۱۰۰ میلیارد دلار از درآمد نفتی ایران به سبب تحریم ها مسدود شده است. این درآمد «می تواند قدرت خرید تسلیحاتی زیادی دراختیار ایران قرار دهد که هم آوردی با آن برای اسرائیل تقریبا غیرممکن خواهد بود.»

به گزارش بلومبرگ مذاکرات ایران و شش کشور عمده جهان دروین، روز پنج‌شنبه نیز بی آن که اثری از پیشرفت یا رسیدن به توافق دیده شود، ادامه یافته است.

آمریکا می‌کوشد خاطر اسرائیل را از این توافق آسوده بدارد. نخست وزیر اسرائیل روز ۶ ژوئیه گفته بود «توافق ایران روز به روز بدتر و بدتر می شود.»

دولت و کنگره آمریکا در ماه مه امسال با فروش اسلحه به مبلغ یک میلیارد و ۹۰۰ میلیون دلار به اسرائیل موافقت کردند. این فروش شامل ۳هزار موشک ضد تانک، ۲۵۰ موشک میان برد پیش رفته هوا به هوا، و ۵۰ بمب سنگرشکن بوده است.





باراک اوباما در ماه مه در نشستی با سران کشورهای خلیج فارس که به منظور رفع هراس های آنان از توافق با ایران برگزار کرده بود، وعده داد که تحویل سلاح به آنان را تسریع خواهد کرد. در بیانیه پایانی اجلاس پیشنهاد شده است که آمریکا یک سیستم دفاع موشکی را در منطقه توسعه دهد.

درک شولت، معاون پیشین وزارت دفاع آمریکا و مشاور ارشد «صندوق مارشال آلمان» در واشنگتن می گوید: «لازم است که به این کار شتاب بخشیم. ما باید شریکان‌مان در خلیج فارس را مطمئن کنیم که امنیت شان رعایت خواهد شد.»

کنگره تاکنون با بستن قراردادهای نظامی به ارزش میلیاردها دلار با کشورهای خلیج فارس موافقت کرده است. یکی از این قراردادها با امارات متحده عربی برای خرید تجهیزات و پشتیبانی های لجستیکی ۱۱۰۰ بمب لیزری به مبلغ ۱۳۰ میلیون دلار است. و درقرارداد دیگری به مبلغ ۹۰۰ میلیون دلار این کشور خواستار خرید ۱۲ سامانه راکت افکن با تحرک بالا و ۱۰۰ راکت ساخت کارخانه لاک هید شده است. این قرار دادها فعلا در انتظار نهایی شدن هستند.

دولت سعودی نیز قرار است قراردادی به مبلغ یک میلیارد و ۹۰۰ میلیون دلار برای خرید ۱۰ واحد هیلکوپتر سیکورسکی و رادار و لوازم یدکی مربوط به آن را امضا کند. و قراردادی دیگر به مبلغ یک میلیارد و ۷۵۰ میلیون دلار برای خرید ۲۰۲ موشک لاک هید و تجهیزات مربوط به آن در انتظار نهایی شدن است.

با این حال حسین ایبیش، پژوهشگر در «موسسه کشورهای عرب خلیج فارس» در واشنگتن می گوید «علاوه بر تعهد آمریکا برای کمک، چیزی که این کشورها می توانند از آمریکا به دست آورند همکاری های عمیق تر، و جا انداختن و انتقال بیشتر فن آوری است.»

ملیسا دالتون کارشناس در «مرکز مطالعات استراتژیک و بین المللی» می گوید «آمریکا باید فروش و ارائه قراردادهای جدید تسلیحاتی را تسریع کند و برای ارتقای امنیت سایبری کشورهای خلیج فارس به خاطر نفت و دیگر زیربناها تلاش کند و تمرین های نظامی منطقه ای را افزایش دهد.

درحالی که کشورهای خلیج فارس نمی توانند از برتری کیفی نظامی در منطقه برخوردار شوند- زیرا این امتیاز را قانون آمریکا برای اسرائیل درنظر گرفته است- سامانه های تسلیحاتی زیادی که غالبا دفاعی هستند، وجود دارد که می تواند اطمینان بخش باشد.»

با توجه به کاهش بودجه دفاعی در داخل کشور و وجود رقیبان اروپایی که می کوشند بر قابل اعتماد بودن آمریکاییان سایه تردید بیفکنند، پیمان کاران آمریکایی می کوشند این فرصت را غنیمت بشمارند.

تلاش های آمریکا برای آسوده خاطر کردن عربستان سعودی را می توان در اقدام اخیر آمریکا در لغو محدودیت های مربوط به کمک های امنیتی به کشور بحرین مشاهده کرد. این محدودیت ها در سال ۲۰۱۱ به دلیل حمله نیروهای دولتی به تظاهرات عمومی و نقض حقوق بشر اعمال شده بود. وزارت خارجه آمریکا در بیانیه‌ای گفت: «با آن که به نظر ما بهبود وضعیت حقوق بشر در بحرین کافی نیست اما این کشور به پیشرفت های معنی داری در این زمینه نائل شده است.»

سخنگوی وزارت خارجه آمریکا روز ۳۰ ژوئن هرگونه ارتباط میان این اقدام با مذاکرات ایران را رد کرد. اما بروس ریدل از «موسسه بروکینگز» می گوید چنین ارتباطی«قطعا» وجود دارد: «بحرین یکی از اقمار سعودی و در تملک کامل این کشور است.»

ییفتاح شاپیر، رئیس برنامه تعادل نظامی در خاورمیانه در «موسسه مطالعات امنیت ملی» تل آویو می گوید «اقلامی چون موشک های هلفایر و بمب های سنگرشکن در موارد دیگر هم بارها به اسرائیل فروخته شده، اما این بار، فروش آن ها به صورت یک بسته کامل، و در یک قرارداد، مسلما به توافق با ایران مربوط است.»

اما تحلیل گران می گویند هنوز بین آمریکا و اسرائیل مذاکره ای درباره فروش یک بسته تسلیحاتی دیگر «پس از توافق» برای آسوده کردن تل آویو انجام نگرفته است و تحقق چنین امری ماه ها به طول می انجامد. زیرا به گفته ارون دیوید میلر از «مرکز ویلسون» در واشنگتن « چنین مذاکراتی تنها پس از تصویب در کنگره و سپس اجرای موفقیت آمیز آن می تواند برگزار شود.» و مایکل ایزنشتات از «موسسه واشنگتن برای خاورنزدیک» می افزاید، وقتی آن روز برسد، «اسرائیلی ها خواستار خیلی چیزها خواهند شد. اما هیچ کدام آن ها بدون یک بمب سنگر شکن ۳۰ هزار پاوندی دقیق اسباب آسودگی خاطر اسرائیل را فراهم نخواهد کرد.»

همچنین آمریکا و اسرائیل همکاری های مشترک اطلاعاتی خود را برای نظارت بر پای بندی ایران به اجرای مواد توافق و نیز برای خطرهای احتمالی ناشی از عملیات سپاه پاسداران در منطقه، افزایش خواهند داد.

علاوه بر این، آمریکا با دادن کمک های مالی به اسرائیل این کشور را در بالابردن هرچه بیشتر توان موشکی دفاعی و خرید جت های اف ۳۵ که هم اکنون خرید ۳۵ فروند آن در قراردادی منظور شده، یاری خواهد داد.

با این حال بروس ریدل می گوید در این که هرگونه کمک آمریکا بتواند سرخوردگی اسرائیل را جبران کند، تردید دارد. او که نتانیاهو را با لقب معروفش می خواند می گوید، «نمی دانم رئیس جمهور اوباما برای به دست آوردن دل بی‌بی چه خواهد کرد. فکر نمی کنم بتواند کاری بکند.»

درعوض، به نظر ریدل، نخست وزیر اسرائیل می خواهد جنگ خود با ایران را به کنگره آمریکا بکشاند. «کار این جنگ به کنگره خواهد کشید، و جنگ زشتی خواهد بود.»​


بلندر said:


> خب ، سلام عراق ، سلام لیبی ...


انقدر بدبین نباش داداش


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

بلندر said:


> خب ، سلام عراق ، سلام لیبی ...


سلام کره شمالی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> سلام جمهوری دموکراتیک خلق کره شمالی



Dar paseh har khandeh 2 satl geryeh baghist.

Koreh shomali ham yeh tavafogh mesleh Iran kardeh bood ba amrika: Agreed Framework - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Montaha amrika beh tahodesh amal nakard.

The main provisions of the agreement were:


DPRK's graphite-moderated 5MWe nuclear reactor, and the 50 MWe and 200 MWe reactors under construction, which could easily produce weapons grade plutonium, would be replaced with two 1000MW light water reactors (LWR) power plants by a target date of 2003.
Oil for heating and electricity production would be provided while DPRK's reactors were shut down and construction halted, until completion of the first LWR power unit. The amount of oil was 500,000 tons of heavy fuel oil per year.
The two sides would move toward full normalization of political and economic relations.
The U.S. would provide formal assurances to the DPRK, against the threat or use of nuclear weapons by the U.S.
The DPRK would take steps to implement the 1992 Joint Declaration on the Denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula.[5]
The DPRK would remain a party to the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty.
IAEA ad hoc and routine inspections would resume for facilities not subject to the freeze.
Existing spent nuclear fuel stocks would be stored and ultimately disposed of without reprocessing in the DPRK.
Before delivery of key LWR nuclear components, the DPRK would come into full compliance with its safeguards agreement with the IAEA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Eid Mubarek

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

jack 86000 said:


> تتلو
> 
> Watch: Iranian rapper celebrates nuclear power from the deck of a warship - The Washington Post



بابا این عمو تتلو خودمونه که
ببینم استاد تتلو تا دیروز تحت تعقیب ارشاد نبود؟


















البته متن خوبی داره ولی ترجمه انگلیسیش رو مخ منه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

من به توافق خوشبینم ولی مردم ایران به زودی میفهمن هیچ موقع به امريکا نمشيه اعتماد کرد.

*رئیس سابق سازمان اطلاعات عربستان: توافق !اتمی خاورمیانه را «به خاک و خون می کشاند»*






نشریه آمریکایی نیویورک تایمز در گزارشی از رویترز می نویسد: شاهزاده سعودی بندر بن سلطان، رئیس پیشین سازمان های امنیتی و اطلاعاتی عربستان سعودی و سفیر پیشین این کشور در آمریکا، گفته است توافق اتمی به ایران امکان می دهد بمب اتمی بسازد و «منطقه را به خاک وخون بکشاند.»

بندر که سال گذشته درپی سازمان‌دهی کمک‌های سعودی به شورشیان سوریه برای براندازی بشار اسداز مقام خود برکنار شد، روز پنج شنبه در مقاله ای که در ستون نظرگاه های نشریه لبنانی دیلی استار منتشر شده، نوشته است اعراب اکنون از آمریکا روی گردان شده اند.

«مردم منطقه من اکنون به خواست خدا متکی هستند و ظرفیت های محلی و تحلیلی خود را با هر آن کس، به غیر از قدیمی ترین و قوی‌ترین متحدمان، همراه و هم بسته می کنند.

واکنش علنی ریاض به توافق اتمی با ایران بیانیه کوتاهی بود که روز سه شنبه منتشر شد و در آن حمایت ریاض را از هر توافقی که ایران را از دستیابی به بمب اتمی بازدارد، اعلام می کرد. اما در عین حال بر اهمیت بازرسی‌های دقیق و امکان اعاده تحریم ها تاکید کرده بود.

اما به صورت خصوصی، مقام ها و رسانه های سعودی نزدیک و مرتبط با خانواده حاکم بر عربستان علیه این توافق سخن گفته اند، زیرا آن را مایه جری‌تر شدن ایران و تشدید حمایت‌های این کشور از شبه‌نظامیان منطقه می دانند.

پرنس بندر افزوده است: «تحلیل‌های مربوط به سیاست‌گذاری های استراتژیک خارجی، اطلاعات سازمان های امنیتی سعودی، و اطلاعات متحدان آمریکا در منطقه، همه نتیجه‌ای نه مشابه توافق اتمی با کره شمالی، بلکه بدتر از آن را پیش بینی می کنند.» اشاره بندر به توسعه برنامه اتمی پیونگ یانگ و موفقیت آن در دست یابی به بمب اتمی است.

به نوشته رویترز معلوم نیست که این شاهزاده سعودی و برادرزاده شاه سلمان از زمانی که در سال ۲۰۱۴ از ریاست امنیتی و اطلاعاتی عربستان برکنار شد، چه نقشی در سیاست گذاری های سعودی دارد. اما منابع سعودی در سال ۲۰۱۳ از حمله های او به سیاست‌های باراک اوباما، رئیس جمهوری آمریکا، در قبال خاورمیانه خبر داده بودند.

بندر گفته است: «این [سلاح اتمی] خاورمیانه را که هم اکنون در وضعیتی فاجعه بار به سرمی برد، به خاک و خون خواهد کشاند و ایران بازیگر اصلی در بی ثبات کردن منطقه است.»

Just detract oil from them and they will start eating alive lizard.
@Madali
شما سنی هستی?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

اموال بلوکه شده ایران حدود ۱۳۰ میلیارد دلار است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Afro people have no shame in stealing other people's history. I don't care about a Suadi dominated internet forum much but it is extremely sick that our ancient civilizations are considered ''Arab'' or ''Semetic''! Here is history of Iran/Iraq as you can see none of our old civilizations were Arab or Semitic!!!
> 
> History of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> History of Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Also a Suadi on this internet forum said prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) was father of Arabs!!! While no arabs ever lived when he became prophet!
> 
> Father of pagan Arabs !!!
> 
> They try to stick themselves to Jews as well as while Jews were theist and they have always been pagan, therefore they have no connection with Jews too.


Saudis(Najdis) are just a fake nation, and have/had no historical/cultural/... heritage from their own. Najd has been so much of a wasteland that no conquerer in the ancient world bothered himself to go there and fight against them, simply because waging a war and subjugating a nation that has only lizards and camels, does not worth it. So, they try to steal Jews, Iraqis, and Levantians history. Don't bother to waste your time on them to explain the facts that they already know them, but they reject to openly admit them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

I couldn't stop laughing for 10 minutes 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/622073599139037184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

آقا درسته طبق تواقف تا 5 سال حق تست هیچ موشک بالستیکی رو نداریم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@rahi2357 

dadash chera post hat ro mizari bad pak mikoin? 
vali akse ro didam, bahal bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

raptor22 said:


> آقا درسته طبق تواقف تا 5 سال حق تست هیچ موشک بالستیکی رو نداریم؟



طبق خود متن توافق نه ، ولی توی متن توافق به قطعنامه های شورای امنیت ارجاع داده شده و توی این توافق ، توسعه و تست و تولید و استفاده رو برای ایران ممنوع کرده ...

یعنی علاوه بر هسته ای ، موشکی ، و صنایع هوا فضا رو هم از دست دادیم + تا 5 سال تحریم تسلیحاتی هستیم و بعد از 5 سال هم باید مُدل و نوعی سلاح هایی که می خوایم بخریم ، به تائید جنابان برسه ...

حتی زمان شاه هم چنین خفت و خواری به کشور تحمیل نشده بود و شاه می رفت با هر کشوری که می خواست قرار داد می بست ...

علاوه بر این هیچ کدوم از تحریم ها لغو نمی شند ، بلکه متوقف می شوند ... 

احتمالا با چماق تحریم ، بار بعدی میاند تمامیت ارزی ما رو نشونه گیری می کنند و خواستار فدرالیزه شدن ایران می شند !!!


----------



## IrbiS

Very Very Happy Eid to all Irani Brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> dadash chera post hat ro mizari bad pak mikoin?
> vali akse ro didam, bahal bud.


LOOOOL akse up nemishod ( zaheran be man neshon nemidad ) chand bar emtehan kardam 









alan ham nemibinam albate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

raptor22 said:


> آقا درسته طبق تواقف تا 5 سال حق تست هیچ موشک بالستیکی رو نداریم؟



البته طبق قطعنامه های که به مرحمت احمدی نژاد صادر شد
ما حتی حق تست فضاپیما و حامل ماهواره را هم نداریم



بلندر said:


> طبق خود متن توافق نه ، ولی توی متن توافق به قطعنامه های شورای امنیت ارجاع داده شده و توی این توافق ، توسعه و تست و تولید و استفاده رو برای ایران ممنوع کرده ...
> 
> یعنی علاوه بر هسته ای ، موشکی ، و صنایع هوا فضا رو هم از دست دادیم + تا 5 سال تحریم تسلیحاتی هستیم و بعد از 5 سال هم باید مُدل و نوعی سلاح هایی که می خوایم بخریم ، به تائید جنابان برسه ...
> 
> حتی زمان شاه هم چنین خفت و خواری به کشور تحمیل نشده بود و شاه می رفت با هر کشوری که می خواست قرار داد می بست ...
> 
> علاوه بر این هیچ کدوم از تحریم ها لغو نمی شند ، بلکه متوقف می شوند ...
> 
> احتمالا با چماق تحریم ، بار بعدی میاند تمامیت ارزی ما رو نشونه گیری می کنند و خواستار فدرالیزه شدن ایران می شند !!!




بله اگه یخورده از هارت و پورت اقایان در سازمان ملل کم می شد و اینقدر تند نمی رفتند
حالا مجبور به عقب نشینی نبودیم

اخه یکی نبود بگه بچه دبستانی
همه میرن سازمان ملل شعار میدن و سخنرانی میکنن و* خودشون رو بهتر از انچه هستن نشون می دن*
رفتی اونجا من اینم و میزنم و نابودتون می کنم , رو گفتی؟
این حرفها برای پادگان بود نه برای سازمان ملل

*سرو انداختند پایین رفتند تو چاله عمیق تر از قدشان
حالا هم مثل چی تو گل موندیم
حالا برای در اومدن از چاله , باید بری عقب و چاله رو دور بزنی*

داغ دلم تازه شد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

raptor22 said:


> آقا درسته طبق تواقف تا 5 سال حق تست هیچ موشک بالستیکی رو نداریم؟


نه تحریم صادرات و واردات موشک بالستیک خواهیم بود...تولیدات دفاعی داخل کشور هیچ ربطی به توافق نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> نه تحریم صادرات و واردات موشک بالستیک خواهیم بود...تولیدات دفاعی داخل کشور هیچ ربطی به توافق نداره



ما طبق قطعنامه ها حق پرتاب هیچ پرتابه(حتی سنگ) را هم نه داشتیم و نه داریم
ولی خوب ما که قرار نیست هر چی گفتن گوش بدیم


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ما طبق قطعنامه ها حق پرتاب هیچ پرتابه(حتی سنگ) را هم نه داشتیم و نه داریم
> ولی خوب ما که قرار نیست هر چی گفتن گوش بدیم



دومین یا سومین گره مذاکرات همین بحث وارد کردن بحث موشکهای بالستیک و امثالهم در مذاکرات بود که با حمله رهبری به موضوع باعث شد بی خیال بشن..
ایران هیچ محدودیتی رو برای تست و تسعه موشکهای بالستیک و غیر بالستیک یا دیگر سلاحهای متعارف نپذیرفته 
نه تنها این بلکه به ایران چراغ سبز دادند استثنا برای مبارزه با تروریسم در عراق و سوریه به صادرات سلاح خودش ادامه بده و بهش گیر ندن
هیچ سیستم دفاعی هم از اولش هم تحت تحریم نبود که حالا بخواد لغو بشه
اون قضیه اس 300 هم گوه کردن مدودف بود که امریکاییها هم به ایران با خنده گفتند که اصلا واردات اس 300 جزو تحریمها نبوده هیچوقت و روسیه خودش نداده بهتون
اتفاقا تا حالا یه کمی سپاه و وزارت دفاع برای اعلام دستاوردها احتیاط می کرد ولی حالا با حل شدن موضوع توافق قول بهتون میدم یه موج از رونماییها خواهیم داشت که اوجش فکر کنم شهریور برای رژه ارتش باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@Aryan122
دوست عزیز از پست های شما خیلی استفاده کردم
تا اونجایی که وقت اجازه می ده به انجمن سر بزنید
انجمن نیاز به حرفه ای ها داره
با سپاس



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Leaks From The Negotiation Room:
Iran, Russia vs. U.S. In Verbal Clash Over Iran's Ballistic Missiles*

Leaks this past week from the negotiation room in Vienna show that the* issue of ballistic missiles has been brought up by Iran, with the support of Russia, in the nuclear negotiations*. This is despite that fact that so far, throughout all the months of negotiations, Iran has steadfastly refused to discuss this issue, claiming that it has nothing to do with its nuclear program.
Nevertheless, at this time the Iranians have raised the issue of ballistic missiles and have demanded that the sanctions connected to them be lifted. The sanctions were imposed due to the fear that Iran is striving to develop nuclear warheads that can be mounted on ballistic missiles.

On July 8, 2015, two days before the end of the second extension of the deadline for announcing a final agreement, a Russian source close to the negotiations leaked to the* Iranian news agency Mehr details about a loud verbal clash at a meeting of the sides' foreign ministers two days previously*, on July 6.

It should be noted that on June 30, Iranian Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei had instructed Iranian President Hassan Rohani, as part of his plan for Iran's development, "to improve Iran's deterrent capability by means of expanding its missile capability."[1]





Photo of Zarif from July 8, 2015 Mehr report.

The following is the translation of the Mehr report:

*Russian Source: Iranian FM Zarif Told Kerry: "You Are In No Position Whatsoever To Determine [Anything] About Iran's Missile Capability"*

A Russian source close to the nuclear negotiations told a Mehr correspondent in Vienna: "On Monday evening [July 6], there were intensive negotiations and challenges between Iran and the members of the P5+1 around the negotiating table. At this meeting,* the American negotiating team defined Iran's missile capability as a threat to Middle East stability, and demanded, in a threatening tone, that Iran submit to Washington's exact demands regarding the arms embargo on Iran and Iran's missile capability.*


"In response to the open threat by the Americans,* Iran's foreign minister [Javad Zarif] shouted heatedly at the American negotiating team that all the problems in the region are impacted by their actions and by the West's support for terrorists with funds and weapons. He added, 'You are in no position whatsoever to determine [anything] about Iran's missile capability.'"*

*Zarif To Western Colleagues: "Never Threaten An Iranian"*

The Russian source added: "Following Zarif's resolute reaction, [European Union foreign policy chief Federica] Mogherini entered the conversation and threatened Iran that she would leave the negotiations. The Iranian foreign minister was not deterred, and said assertively to the Western [representatives]: 'Remember, never threaten an Iranian.'

*"Zarif's assertive stance was welcomed by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov, who said immediately after him, 'Nor a Russian.'"*

Endnote:
[1] Website of Khamenei's office, Farsi.khamenei.ir, June 30, 2015.

Leaks From The Negotiation Room: Iran, Russia vs. U.S. In Verbal Clash Over Iran's Ballistic Missiles



دوستان اگه دیپلماسی و بازی قدرت رو بلد باشید
اون موقع روسیه هم دوست و همسایه ای خوبی برای خواهد بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

به کجای دنیا باید سفر کنم؟

ghodrate binayee khodetoon ro inja check konid:

30 be bala = Pilot eyes (eagle eye)
zire 13 = koor!!

Kuku Kube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> به کجای دنیا باید سفر کنم؟
> 
> ghodrate binayee khodetoon ro inja check konid:
> 
> 30 be bala = Pilot eyes (eagle eye)
> zire 13 = koor!!
> 
> Kuku Kube


 24
شدم
البته تو تبلت

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

scythian500 said:


> به کجای دنیا باید سفر کنم؟
> 
> ghodrate binayee khodetoon ro inja check konid:
> 
> 30 be bala = Pilot eyes (eagle eye)
> zire 13 = koor!!
> 
> Kuku Kube



I got 22. I am green-Orange colour blind so that may have effected me as well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## like_a_boss



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

like_a_boss said:


> View attachment 238517


baba Super Eagle Eyes!!
Migam shoma agar Atarit ham khoob bashe mitooni khalabane havapeymahaye bi sarneshine IR-170 bashi ha!

Man ham 30 shodam
albateh man mousam kharabe, va fekr konam 32 mishodam agar mouse behtar bood

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## like_a_boss

scythian500 said:


> baba Super Eagle Eyes!!
> Migam shoma agar Atarit ham khoob bashe mitooni khalabane havapeymahaye bi sarneshine IR-170 bashi ha!
> 
> Man ham 30 shodam
> 
> 
> baba Super Eagle Eyes!!
> Migam shoma agar Atarit ham khoob bashe mitooni khalabane havapeymahaye bi sarneshine IR-170 bashi ha!
> 
> Man ham 30 shodam
> albateh man mousam kharabe, va fekr konam 32 mishodam agar mouse behtar bood


age mishod chi mishod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

The Last of us said:


> I got 22. I am green-Orange colour blind so that may have effected me as well


negaran nabash... dar jange ati, na green va na orange pedia mishe too jange ba daesh dar biaban ha!! albateh lebase edami hashoon orange... ke hamoon behtar nabini!!

gozashte az shookhi 19 be bala NORMAL hastid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

اخ چه دست و پایی میزنن این تندرو ها

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> به کجای دنیا باید سفر کنم؟
> 
> ghodrate binayee khodetoon ro inja check konid:
> 
> 30 be bala = Pilot eyes (eagle eye)
> zire 13 = koor!!
> 
> Kuku Kube



I got 20 with cheating, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

like_a_boss said:


> View attachment 238517


b!tch please 
Dayuuumn , I am not a pilot .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> I got 20 with cheating, lol


WTF i got a 20 as well . thats BS .



rahi2357 said:


> b!tch please
> Dayuuumn , I am not a pilot .
> View attachment 238603


you little cheater , what did you do ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> *what did you do* ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 238605




i really love you bro 

@rahi2357 @mohsen @The Last of us @SOHEIL @Serpentine @Arminkh @Madali @kollang @Daneshmand @scythian500 

guys happy eid  its so great to eat breakfast again , i swear i'm so happy right now  i could'nt take it anymore .

@Shahryar Hedayati forgot to tag you man , happy eid 

have the best of times .

@New happy eid to you as well . ma ru halal kon age badi kardim

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rahi2357 said:


> b!tch please
> Dayuuumn , I am not a pilot .
> View attachment 238603


مگه داریم مگه میشه!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

This is the best I could get, will try harder 
@rahi2357 I'm right behind you, watch your back.




Booooo fu**ing hoooooo.

Come on fellas, kneel before your master. 45!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Come on fellas, kneel before your master.



Chill out buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Chill out buddy
> 
> View attachment 238639

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

هوا خنک شده و مثل زمستون داره بارون میاد
جای همتون خالی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> هوا خنک شده و مثل زمستون داره بارون میاد
> جای همتون خالی


kooftet beshe . 

chiye khial kardi alan migam khosh be halet ? inja cheghad garme ? 

na dadash . az een khabara nist 

KOOOOFTET BEHSE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Eid hame mobarak 

Man dashtam akhbare saate 2 canale yek to mididam didam vaghan bazi, ya behtare began kheyli az mahdudiat hayi ke Iran ghabul karde fezahat bare. Na tanha tu zaminehaye nezami balke tu zamine haye hasteyi. Be nazare man age khamenei chizi nogoft vase ine ke be hameye donya sabet kone Iran donbale bombe atom nist baadam be Irani ham bege Iran ta unjayi ke momken bude jeloye amrica kutah umade va in amrica hast ke Iran ro tahrim karde va Iran hamchin chizoi nemikhad.
Vaghan monteasefam vase 51% Irania ke be rouhani ray dadan, albate ba un kesafat kari hayi ke ahmadinejad kard bishtar az in nabayad enetezr dasht!
Thanks Rouhani Rafsanjani !
Bayad did dar ayande chi mishe ...
@بلندر bebakhshid man be shoma jesarat kardam.

Inam natijeye man:






@scythian500
It is good, nah?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> kooftet beshe .
> 
> chiye khial kardi alan migam khosh be halet ? inja cheghad garme ?
> 
> na dadash . az een khabara nist
> 
> KOOOOFTET BEHSE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IR-TR

2800 said:


> Iraqi Army Kills over 160 ISIL Terrorists in Anbar Province in First Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iraqi army and volunteer forces killed tens of Takfiri terrorists in daylong clashes in Anbar province.
> 
> "Over 160 ISIL militants were killed in the Iraqi army's operations in the city of Ramadi on Thursday," the Iraqi defense ministry announced in a statement on Friday, in reference to militants of the so-called 'Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant' takfiri group.
> 
> Earlier today, the Iraqi defense ministry announced that its fighter jets launched massive air raids on ISIL positions in the nearby areas of Ramadi which resulted in the killing of tens of militants.
> 
> "The Iraqi airstrikes against hideouts of the ISIL militants in the surrounding areas of Hasiba and the outskirts of al-Khalediya City and Ramadi, killed and wounded a large number of the terrorists, and destroyed a large store of their booby-trapped vehicles," the ministry said.
> 
> ISIL takfiri terrorists currently control shrinking swathes of Syria and Iraq. They have threatened all communities as they continue their atrocities across the two countries.
> 
> Senior Iraqi officials have blamed Saudi Arabia, Qatar, and some Gulf states for the growing terrorism in their country.
> 
> ISIL has links with Saudi intelligence and is believed to be indirectly supported by the Zionist regime.
> 
> Thank God.
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter



May they keep going into Syria and Saudi Arabia. One can dream can't he?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

2800 said:


> Saudi wahhabi ISIS song maker dog is rotting in Hell, Thanks Syria



What is the official policy of the Shia theologians on the beliefs of the Alawi Nusayris ? The Alawis neither pray in the mosques nor perform Haj nor fast in Ramadan ? The Iranian alliance with them is arbitrary ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> What is the official policy of the Shia theologians on the beliefs of the Alawi Nusayris ? The Alawis neither pray in the mosques nor perform Haj nor fast in Ramadan ? The Iranian alliance with them is arbitrary ?



Arbitrary only if you're an idiot. Alliances aren't built on religious sects. They're built on mutual interests. Shia can peacefully coexist with Christians, Jews, Sunnis and yes, Alawites (which aren't considered Shia by theologians). Sunnis can too, but not Wahabbis. Because for them, every non wahabbi, even many Sunnis, are considered to be anti God, and must die. Which is their problem. Iran will ruin Saudi Arabia quite soon actually, that country doesn't have a long future, just like it doesn't have a long history. They're well on their way, burning through their reserves keeping their ignorant 'population' happy, buying 'friends' and bombing already stong age Yemen further into the stone age.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 238658

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> What is the official policy of the Shia theologians on the beliefs of the Alawi Nusayris ? The Alawis neither pray in the mosques nor perform Haj nor fast in Ramadan ? The Iranian alliance with them is arbitrary ?


Alawites are Shia twelver Muslims.

They believe in God.

They believe in prophet Muhammad (PBUH).

They beilive in Wilayat of Amir al Momenin Ali (PBUH) and 12 Shia Imams.

We can consider them as Shia Lebanese population but their beliefs is a bit different than Shia Lebanese and has changed during the Ottoman empire time.

Today 35% population of Turkey are Alawites.










Some of Alawite Muslims love Ahlulbayt without being practical but they are believers and consider themselves as Shia twelvers Muslims.

Prophet Muhammad (PBUH): I swear to Allah who created seeds and people if all creatures would connect to loving Ali ibn Abi Taleb (PBUH) and understand his true status, Allah would not have created hell.

100 Virtues of Ali ibn Abi Talib - Google Books

Iran's alliance with Syrian government has nothing to do with Alawite president Assad.

In any case even* if* we consider them as atheists because they are not practical! Why FSA ISIS pigs do not throw a stone to Israhel where 52% of those occupiers are atheists.


52 percent of Jews do NOT believe in God

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

like_a_boss said:


> View attachment 238690



شوخی بود

دیگه همش نزن

“Ottomans Were The First to Reach The Moon,” says Turkish President World News Daily Report

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

2800 said:


> Alawites are Shia twelver Muslims.



You seem to be mixing the Alawis with the Alevis. The Alwaites of Syria and the province of Hatay in Turkey are different from the Alevis of Anotalia in Turkey. Alawites are Arab Nusyaris while the Alevis are Turks with Central Asian folk beliefs mixed with Islam.

Alawites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alevism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> You seem to be mixing the Alawis with the Alevis. The Alwaites of Syria and the province of Hatay in Turkey are different from the Alevis of Anotalia in Turkey. Alawites are Arab Nusyaris while the Alevis are Turks with Central Asian folk beliefs mixed with Islam.
> 
> Alawites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Alevism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Both of them are Shia Muslims.


ArsalanKhan21 said:


> *with Central Asian folk beliefs mixed with Islam.*


Not true

 

Whoever believe in God, Quran, prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and Wilayat of Imam Ali (PBUH) is a Shia Muslim.

In the meantime vast majority of Syrian people have voted to Bashar Assad. This can be one of the most important reasons that Iran supports Syrian government.

Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Maghz e Motefakker e Jahaan e Eslaam:
“OTTOMANS WERE THE FIRST TO REACH THE MOON,” SAYS TURKISH PRESIDENT

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raptor22

Do you agree?

مردی که دیروز بی‌محابا سانتریفیوژ اضافه می‌کرد، یک قهرمان هسته‌ای بود...
مردی هم که امروز سانتریفیوژها را برچید ، یک قهرمان هسته‌ای است...
اما...
«قهرمان واقعی» من هستم
که هزینه هر دو قهرمان دیروز و امروز را با
جوانی ام
پرداخت می‌کنم .​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

2800 said:


> Both of them are Shia Muslims.



Some Shia sects like Alawis, Alevis, Ismailis (Nizari and Mustaali), Ali Ilahis, and Druze have really moved furthur in their beliefs even from the Ithna Ashari Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> even from the Ithna Ashari Shias.


Shia Islam is the only true sect of Islam. You have to research about Shia Islam.


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

2800 said:


> Shia Islam is the only true sect of Islam. You have to research about Shia Islam.



That is your opinion. Which Shia sect are you talking about ? Alawis, Alevis, Ismailis (Nizari and Mustaali), Ali Ilahis, Druze or Ithna Ashari Shias ? None of these Shia sects worship together. Meanwhile the four Sunni sects: Hanafi, Maliki, Shafii and Hanbali do worship together in the same Mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> @Madali
> 
> شما سنی هستی?




Yep

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Look in this this thread
https://defence.pk/threads/–greatest-iranian-empires–.385771/

Greater Iran is the place that 5 of our imams have lived. Grandsons of prophet Muhammad (PBUH) have lived in Kufa, Samarra, Qom, Mashhad and Shiraz so we have received their message. I don't know much about those Shia sects, but I know Shia Ismailis (believe to 6 of our Imams), Alawites (offspring of ithna ashari Shias) and Shia Zaidis (believe to 3 of our imams) are very close to ithna ashari Shias. Iranians, Iraqis and Lebanese are ithna ashari Shias. Also Shafii Sunnis are very close to Shias.


----------



## Aramagedon

Madali said:


> Yep


جالبه, اهل سیستان بلوچستان هستین?



rmi5 said:


> Maghz e Motefakker e Jahaan e Eslaam:
> “OTTOMANS WERE THE FIRST TO REACH THE MOON,” SAYS TURKISH PRESIDENT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

2800 said:


> I don't know much about those Shia sects, but I know Shia Ismailis (believe to 6 of our Imams), Alawites (offspring of ithna ashari Shias) and Shia Zaidis (believe to 3 of our imams) are very close to ithna ashari Shias. Iranians, Iraqis and Lebanese are ithna ashari Shias. Also Shafii Sunnis are very close to Shias.



None of the Shia sects worship together. Alawis and Alevis have different beliefs also Druze and Ismailis they all differ from Ithna Ashari. Shias has broke up into various sects that have gone in different directions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Madali said:


> Yep


Really?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> None of the Shia sects worship together. Alawis and Alevis have different beliefs also Druze and Ismailis they all differ from Ithna Ashari. Shias has broke up into various sects that have gone in different directions.



Who says that? twelvers, Zaidis, and Islamilis are very close. Alawites, and Alevis are more into mysticism and they get along more with Daraawish, like Gonabaadis, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> None of the Shia sects worship together. Alawis and Alevis have different beliefs also Druze and Ismailis they all differ from Ithna Ashari. Shias has broke up into various sects that have gone in different directions.


11 imams who are grandsons of prophet Muhammad (PBUH) mostly have lived in Iran & Iraq therefore ithna ashari Shia Islam is the only true sect of Islam and not the Shia sects in Paksitan and India. (They are considered as Shia too)

Hadith of the Twelve Successors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The *Hadith of the Twelve Successors* (Arabic:*حديث الاثني عشر خليفة*, translit.: _Hadith Al-Ithna Ashar Khalifah_) is a Sahih Hadith in Islam, in which the Islamic prophet Muhammad said on several occasions, referenced in both Sunni and Shiahsources from at least 37 chains of narrators in over 100 hadiths, that there will only be twelve Caliphs/Khalifah (successors) to him, all of whom are from Quraysh, that there will be impostor caliphs to guard against, and that after the last of the twelve caliphs, the earth will be swallowed (i.e. the Day of Judgement will occur).

*Hadith*

A version of the hadith with most details mentioned in it:

The Prophet Muhammad said:
"Islam shall neither pass away nor be deviated while there are my 12 Caliphs/Khalifahs (successors) from my nation in it, all of them will be from Quraysh. When the last of them passes away, the Hour will be established and the earth will be destroyed (swallowed) with all its inhabitants."

@Serpentine Will you please move our conversation to Iranians chill thread?


----------



## haman10

Madali said:


> Yep


Kudos bro 

All my respect flies out to you brother . keep up the great work



rmi5 said:


> Maghz e Motefakker e Jahaan e Eslaam:
> “OTTOMANS WERE THE FIRST TO REACH THE MOON,” SAYS TURKISH PRESIDENT





SOHEIL said:


> شوخی بود
> 
> دیگه همش نزن
> 
> “Ottomans Were The First to Reach The Moon,” says Turkish President World News Daily Report


They did actually reach the moon and far beyond . other galaxies are also visited .

doubt me ? 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/5e/6f/f5/5e6ff506c745fe202913570e1de1c463.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@IR-TR

Damet garm vase posti ke inja gozashti kolli khandidam 

Saudi FM threatens Iran with confrontation after nuclear talks breakthrough | Page 2

@The Last of us Chera dige tu ghesmate khavar miane post nemidi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

rmi5 said:


> Who says that? twelvers, Zaidis, and Islamilis are very close. Alawites, and Alevis are more into mysticism and they get along more with Daraawish, like Gonabaadis, ...



Really !!!! Ithna Ashari mosque is similar to Sunni Mosque. While the Ismailis Nizari have Jamaat Khana with photos of Agha Khan their present Imam and they bow in front of him they don't pray Namaz. The Alevis of Turkey just dance in their cemvis. While the Alawites and Druze of Syria have no mosques or cemivis they keep their faith secret. Only Ithna Ashari pray Namaz in Mosques. How can all Shia sects be the same ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Really !!!! Ithna Ashari mosque is similar to Sunni Mosque. While the Ismailis Nizari have JamaatKhana with photos of Agha Khan their present Imam and they bow in front of him they don't pray Namaz. The Alevis of Turkey just dance in their cemvis. While Alawites have no mosques or cemivis.


Edit.


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Really !!!! Ithna Ashari mosque is similar to Sunni Mosque. While the Ismailis Nizari have Jamaat Khana with photos of Agha Khan their present Imam and they bow in front of him they don't pray Namaz. The Alevis of Turkey just dance in their cemvis. While the Alawites and Druze of Syria have no mosques or cemivis they keep their faith secret. Only Ithna Ashari pray Namaz in Mosques. How can all Shia sects be the same ?



rmi5 said:


> Who says that? twelvers, Zaidis, and Islamilis are very close. Alawites, and Alevis are more into mysticism and they get along more with Daraawish, like Gonabaadis, ...





2800 said:


> Formerly I thought you are a sane Pakistani.





SOHEIL said:


> by



You don't answer questions. I had close Shia Ithna Ashari, Shia Ismaili Nizari and Shia Mustaali friends in Pakistan. Have you been in Shia Ismaili Jamaat Khana ? Now watch the Alevi prayer in cemevi... they dance together !! *If all the Shias are the same then does Iranian women and men also dance together in the Mosques ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> You don't answer questions. I had close Shia Ithna Ashari, Shia Ismaili Nizari and Shia Mustaali friends in Pakistan. Have you been in Shia Ismaili Jamaat Khana ? Now watch the Alevi prayer in cemevi... they dance together !! If all the Shias are the same then does Iranian women and men also dance together in the Mosques ?


They are the same in beliefs with ithna ashari Shia Muslims but not in prays...

*Alevism* or *Alevi* (/'ælɛvij/, also /æˈlɛviː/ or /əˈleɪviː/, Turkish:_Alevîlik_ or Turkish: _Anadolu Alevîliği_/Alevileri,[1] also called Qizilbash, _Spiritual Shiism_ or_Sufi-Shia_ by outsiders[_vague_])[2] is a mystical[3] branch of Islamwhose adherents are followers of the Islamic prophet Muhammad, his son-in-law Ali, the Twelve Imams (other thanSunni Muslims who believe in the four Rashidun caliphs) and their descendant, the 13th century Alevi saint Haji Bektash Veli. Having some links withTwelver Shia Islam (like the importance of the Ahl al-Bayt, the day of Ashura, the Mourning of Muharram, commemorating Karbala, etc.), the practices of the Alevis are based on Sufielements of the Bektashi[4]_tariqa_,[5] and have a lot of points in agreement with Quranism.[6]Alevism is seen as one of the two main branches of Islam in Turkey, the other being Sunni Islam. The two branches are said to have come into existence after the death of Hussain ibn Ali(Muhammad's grandson) at the Battle of Karbala.[7][8]

*Controversy regarding the definition[edit]*
Some sources link _Alevism_ to Shia Islam and particularly to the heterodox syncretic[4] sufi group known as the Bektashi Order. According to these sources, _Alevism_ is closely related to Bektashism: commonalities include the veneration of the Alevi saint Haji Bektash Veli, aTurkish[9][10][11][12][13][14][15][16] orIranian[17][18][19][20][21][22] saint from Khorasan(modern-day Iran)[23] of the 13th century. Many Alevis refer to an "Alevi-Bektashi" tradition, but this identity is not universally adopted, nor is the combined name used by non-Turkish Bektashis (e.g., in the Balkans). In addition to its religious aspect, _Alevism_ is also closely associated with Anatolian folk culture.

Alevism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Henry ME 95

Guys...... why do you have to go on with the sunni-shia war. AGAIN!! 
The forum is pakistan defence not sunni vs shi'a great islamic war, so please get along this Eid.
sincerely everybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Henry ME 95 said:


> Guys...... why do you have to go on with the sunni-shia war. AGAIN!! The forum is pakistan defence not sunni vs shi'a great islamic war, so please get along this Eid.
> sincerely everybody.



We are discussing issues and clarifying each others positions. Nothing for you to worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> This is the best I could get, will try harder
> @rahi2357 I'm right behind you, watch your back.
> 
> View attachment 238625
> 
> 
> Booooo fu**ing hoooooo.
> 
> Come on fellas, kneel before your master. 45!!
> 
> View attachment 238626


agha manitor ya gooshie UHD ya hatta HD ghabool nist... zemnan fekr konam bayad monitor roo mode VIDEO ya VIVID bashe..

Zemnan... adade balaye 31 bishtar neshoon dahandeye keifyate jensiye ke zadin na ghodrate binayee...alaki nomre balatar az 31 dorost nakonid...


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

2800 said:


> They are the same in beliefs with Shia Muslims but not in prays.



I have read the Wikipedia ! You don't know much about the other Shia sects that is why you copy and paste ! Alevis men and women dance together in their cemvis. Druze divide the men in uqqal and jahil and consider that women have no souls. Is that the position of Shia Ithna Ashari also ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Eid hame mobarak
> 
> Man dashtam akhbare saate 2 canale yek to mididam didam vaghan bazi, ya behtare began kheyli az mahdudiat hayi ke Iran ghabul karde fezahat bare. Na tanha tu zaminehaye nezami balke tu zamine haye hasteyi. Be nazare man age khamenei chizi nogoft vase ine ke be hameye donya sabet kone Iran donbale bombe atom nist baadam be Irani ham bege Iran ta unjayi ke momken bude jeloye amrica kutah umade va in amrica hast ke Iran ro tahrim karde va Iran hamchin chizoi nemikhad.
> Vaghan monteasefam vase 51% Irania ke be rouhani ray dadan, albate ba un kesafat kari hayi ke ahmadinejad kard bishtar az in nabayad enetezr dasht!
> Thanks Rouhani Rafsanjani !
> Bayad did dar ayande chi mishe ...
> @بلندر bebakhshid man be shoma jesarat kardam.
> 
> Inam natijeye man:
> 
> View attachment 238651
> 
> 
> @scythian500
> It is good, nah?


Perfect... 29 yani agar poshte IR-170 neshaste bashi ehtemalan bad mibarat!! gozashte az shookhi, are...perfecte... 1 nomre ta pilot dari...ye 2 ta havije dige bokhori dorost mishe



ArsalanKhan21 said:


> What is the official policy of the Shia theologians on the beliefs of the Alawi Nusayris ? The Alawis neither pray in the mosques nor perform Haj nor fast in Ramadan ? The Iranian alliance with them is arbitrary ?


Some of Shia scholars consider them only a Muslim by Shahada. Some don't cosider them Shia as Sunnis are closer to Shia than Alavis.

some forbid getting married to one of them. But overally they are considered Muslims who respect Imam Ali a lot so are considered Shia. Logically, even Agha Khan is a shia. 

In Iran public knows nothing about Alavis. the people think they are just like Twelvers. 

Moral Conclusion:

They are Muslims by Shahada. The rest is God's job to judge them. So, we also call them Shia Alavi.
But mostly shia scholars are very moderate so even they don't consider them Shia or Muslim, they still respect them for what they claim to be as long as they don't takfir others...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> I have read the Wikipedia ! You don't know much about the other Shia sects that is why you copy and paste ! Alevis men and women dance together in their cemvis. Druze divide the men in uqqal and jahil and consider that women have no souls. Is that the position of Shia Ithna Ashari also ?


I didn't know that Druzes have such as these beliefs but I include Alevis as Shia Muslims because they believe in God, prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and our 12 imams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

scythian500 said:


> Some of Shia scholars consider them only a Muslim by Shahada. Some don't cosider them Shia as Sunnis are closer to Shia than Alavis. But mostly shia scholars are very moderate so even they don't consider them Shia or Muslim, they still respect them for what they claim to be as long as they don't takfir others...



You answered it more rationally than 2800 who either insults or copy and pastes rather than replying answer in his own words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> Perfect... 29 yani agar poshte IR-170 neshaste bashi ehtemalan bad mibarat!! gozashte az shookhi, are...perfecte... 1 nomre ta pilot dari...ye 2 ta havije dige bokhori dorost mishe
> 
> 
> Some of Shia scholars consider them only a Muslim by Shahada. Some don't cosider them Shia as Sunnis are closer to Shia than Alavis. But mostly shia scholars are very moderate so even they don't consider them Shia or Muslim, they still respect them for what they claim to be as long as they don't takfir others...


Ta 34 ham raftan faghat ax nagereftam azash.


ArsalanKhan21 said:


> You answered it more rationally than 2800 who either insults or copy and pastes rather than replying answer in his own words.


I didn't insult you.  since you are a good Pakistani guy.

I edit my previous post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

2800 said:


> I didn't know that Druzes have such as these beliefs but I include Alevis as Shia Muslims because they believe in God, prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and our 12 imams.



You have to read more rather than making blank statements that all the Shias are the same. We have not even discussed Shia Ismaili Nazari that bow before their Hazar Imam Afgha Khan and his photos and consider that is their namaz !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> You have to read more rather than making blank statements that all the Shias are the same. We have not even discussed Shia Ismaili Nazari that bow before their Hazar Imam Afgha Khan and his photos and consider that is their namaz !


Dude I am going to sleep. Have a good night/day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Really !!!! Ithna Ashari mosque is similar to Sunni Mosque. While the Ismailis Nizari have Jamaat Khana with photos of Agha Khan their present Imam and they bow in front of him they don't pray Namaz. The Alevis of Turkey just dance in their cemvis. While the Alawites and Druze of Syria have no mosques or cemivis they keep their faith secret. Only Ithna Ashari pray Namaz in Mosques. How can all Shia sects be the same ?


You have no ideas about shiites, so don't try to teach about shiism to members who have lived in Iran. It's like justin bieber tries to teach physics to Einstein.
shiites are more into mysticsm, and have more number of thse exclusive places for each sect, but when it is Ashura, or 13th of Rajab, they all get together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> I have read the Wikipedia ! You don't know much about the other Shia sects that is why you copy and paste ! Alevis men and women dance together in their cemvis. Druze divide the men in uqqal and jahil and consider that women have no souls. Is that the position of Shia Ithna Ashari also ?



A part of Shia Iranians dance not only in cemvis!! but also in drinking, pool ad drug parties, but this does not make them any less shia. As far as someone is Muslim by shahada and agrees with principals of Shia Islam and whatever comes with Prophet, Imam ali, Imam Hasan, Imam Hussein, ..... Imam Mahdi he is a twelver Shia. 

Druze are not claiming to be Muslims. They are a cocktale of different sects and religions with weired mostly cultural traditions than religion. 

Shia Twelvers are the moderate and logical ISlam version you find. Woman is considered somehow sacred, respected and free to practise almost whatever men do. Shia twelvers not only respect Hadith (sunnt al nabavi) but also logic which is in form of "The rule of time and place" in Fiqh. This means, by Ijma'a or Mantiq, a Mujtahid (Mufti) can change the Not-Prinicipal concepts and practises of Islam. for example, Stonning was a way to execute those who commit Married Adultry but since it is something that hurts the overal image of Islam, it is Fitva-ed to stop. Or we have Fitvas to pray the way Sunnis pray when we are praying in Sunni Mosques for unity of Islam. and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

scythian500 said:


> Shia Twelvers are the moderate and logical ISlam version you find. Woman is considered somehow sacred, respected and free to practise almost whatever men do. Shia twelvers not only respect Hadith (sunnt al nabavi) but also logic which is in form of "The rule of time and place" in Fiqh. This means, by Ijma'a or Mantiq, a Mujtahid (Mufti) can change the Not-Prinicipal concepts and practises of Islam



I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> You don't answer questions. I had close Shia Ithna Ashari, Shia Ismaili Nizari and Shia Mustaali friends in Pakistan. Have you been in Shia Ismaili Jamaat Khana ? Now watch the Alevi prayer in cemevi... they dance together !! *If all the Shias are the same then does Iranian women and men also dance together in the Mosques ?*



Ithna Ashari Daraawish(mysticism followers) have exactly the same type of traditions. BTW, those places, called Khanqah in Iran, are not mosques.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

rmi5 said:


> Ithna Ashari Daraawish(mysticism followers) have exactly the same type of traditions. BTW, those places, called Khanqah in Iran, are not mosques.



Khanqahs in Pakistan are Sufi lodges and not mosques either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


2800 said:


> @IR-TR
> 
> Damet garm vase posti ke inja gozashti kolli khandidam
> 
> Saudi FM threatens Iran with confrontation after nuclear talks breakthrough | Page 2
> 
> @The Last of us Chera dige tu ghesmate khavar miane post nemidi?



Dadash, agar man yek warning dige bem bedan, man ban misham. Ima, toye thread yemen comment Kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Khanqahs in Pakistan are Sufi lodges and not mosques either.


OK, then if you know khanqahs, then you need to know that the videos that you posted, are from places that are equal to Khanqahs, not mosques nor Huseyniya.


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

rmi5 said:


> OK, then if you know khanqahs, then you need to know that the videos that you posted, are from places that are equal to Khanqahs, not mosques nor Huseyniya.



The Cemevis are the equivalent to the mosques for the Alevis in Turkey. They consider it as their religious building and they don't have mosques. Turkey built mosques for them but they refuse to attend mosques. The Alevis say since Hazrat Ali Ibn Abu-Talib A.S. was martyred in a mosque they will not have any mosques !

Alevi associations react against halt of mosque-cemevi project

Cemevi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> The Cemevis are the equivalent to the mosques for the Alevis in Turkey. They consider it as their religious building and they don't have mosques. Turkey built mosques for them but they refuse to attend mosques. The Alevis say since Hazrat Ali Ibn Abu-Talib A.S. was martyred in a mosque they will not have any mosques !
> 
> Alevi associations react against halt of mosque-cemevi project
> 
> Cemevi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



It's the same for twelver Daraawish. They don't attend mosques either. Even for their funerals, they conduct it in Khanqah instead of mosques. Overwhelming majority(maybe 95%+) of Iranian shiites were following mysticsm until 1-2 century ago, they were either Heidari(follower of Ghutb Al-din Heidar), or Ne'mati(follower of Shah Ne'mat allah e vali). mosque attendance was very low as well. The interesting point about Iran is that the number of Sunni mosques(who are 6-7% of Iranian population) is no less than the number of shiite mosques(90%+ of population). Before Pahlavi era, there was less than 2500 mosques in all of Iran.
As I said before, your knowledge about Shiism is too limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> “OTTOMANS WERE THE FIRST TO REACH THE MOON,” SAYS TURKISH PRESIDENT




*Istanbul we have a problem*















------------------------------------------------------------




*Uh, this is Istanbul. Uh, say again, please? *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> The Cemevis are the equivalent to the mosques for the Alevis in Turkey. They consider it as their religious building and they don't have mosques. Turkey built mosques for them but they refuse to attend mosques. The Alevis say since Hazrat Ali Ibn Abu-Talib A.S. was martyred in a mosque they will not have any mosques !
> 
> Alevi associations react against halt of mosque-cemevi project
> 
> Cemevi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes, Alevis of Turkey are like what you describe. I talked to few of them in Turkey, they say, Because Imam Ali (A.S) is martyred while praying then the praying is something to avoid as it is the killer of God-like personality of Imam Ali. They never say, that we must respect Namaz more as Ali was martyred trying to hold Namaz.

Look, in brief:

- Major Shia sect is Twelvers and you can read about them in wiki. Twelver shia has very limited difference with Sunni Islam in practice. In beliefs. We have almost %80 same beliefs. We have difference in pilars of Islam. We have difference with the Esmat of Ahl al beit and Prophets. Esmat does not mean they CAN NOT commit sins but means they are so much blessed by God that they just don't commit sins. There is almost no historical facts against this belief.

You can find many historical facts that some of Khulafa were famous for some specific sins. You can find many facts when Prophet Muhammad either did not like their actions or somehow punished them by harsh words but you can find almost non against Ahl al beit.

- Shia Islam main branch, Twelvers have most of their teachings gathered and cleaned by Imam Sadiq (A.S). Twelver shias are not against other sects like Zeidis although there is a new movement among Zeidis who started to correct their beliefs based on Ahl al Beit twelver edition.

- Shia Twelvers were always under presecution by Khulafa so they mostly dispersed in different geographical locations and this made some of them to de-route. Shia twelver is the only sect in Islam that promotes UNITY of All Sects of ISlam.

- As rmi5 said, Mystical inclination is very strong in shia sects. The biggest Muslim Orafa are of Shia Twelver sect. During history some Shia sect due to their isolation got affected by local Mystic cultures such as Indian and Jewish or the one common in current Turkey.

- In Shia Twelver, being an AREF (Orafa) is a priviliage but this mystical beliefs never should be against the Sharia. This means, we have Faqih Mujtahid (muftis) who are Mystical too.

- Shia is so close to some Sunni sects that you can not distinguish them by their practices.

- Most of those who claim to be Shia are not actually shia in practice, but since they believe in major Shia beliefs like Imamah (even if they only agree with some of Imams), or in Imam Ali, all or some of ahl al beit, then they are considered Shia. this does not mean Twelvers accept everything in their sect.

- Alevis in Turkey and Syria are mostly mystical in a way that give importance to the soul and acceptance of Allah and Prophet and Aal al beit in their hearts. They practise their prayers in a way Mystical Sufis were doing. Raqs Sama or other styles are all close to the main sufism practises.

- Major view in Twelver Islam is that first, any person who acknowledges Allah, his Prophet, Quran and said Shahada is a Muslim and we have no right to Takfir them. They will have to respond to Allah if they did anything wrong. Second, even though, Shia sees Sunnis as ignoring some of the most important aspects of Islam but never ever Takfir them as non-Muslims.

- Shia through Prophet, Imam Ali and Ahl al beit promote aspects that other sects don't or losely do. Shia promotes Science, production, respect for other beliefs, Shia promotes woman as humans, Shia promotes independence and fighting ZOLM where ever it happens, Shia referring to Imam Hussein Karbala teaches to 1- be Azadeh (means even if you are not a believer at least play fair and be a true good person) 2- Never ever submit to Istikbar and Zolm. Shia says, logic is something God-given to be used, so when you see some of old teachings are no longer in Islams' benefit then you can change them for better. Shia is the only sect in all WORLD and not just Islam that uses logic strongly. A good example is the cloning science, stem cells, sex change (curing bisexuals into their closer gender). Iran is now that biggest Gender-change center in whole world. Shia never had problems with rented-wombs, abortion when necessary, organ transplant and other modern stuff that other religions have problem against it.

Another good example is to change the important rule of Women and Non-Muslims if killed in accidents or intentionally have HALF of ransom. Shia Twelvers fixed this just recently. Now, Women and Non-Muslims if killed have the same ransom. even there are talks to increase the inheritance of women to a full slice as soon as womens' role is changed to main supporters of families equal to men. This is not agreed yet but there are talks that it can be changed as soon as women are considered in equal position as men in providing food for the family.

This is how a religion must be. There are principals that can not be changed as it will destroy the religion main aspects. But it is not against Allah to protect the well being of Muslims or to be fair but also exactly what Allah has ordered us to be.
Other than what I mentioned and a few other minor differences there is nothing dividing Sunni-Shia.


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> It's the same for twelver Daraawish. They don't attend mosques either. Even for their funerals, they conduct it in Khanqah instead of mosques. Overwhelming majority(maybe 95%+) of Iranian shiites were following mysticsm until 1-2 century ago, they were either Heidari(follower of Ghutb Al-din Heidar), or Ne'mati(follower of Shah Ne'mat allah e vali). mosque attendance was very low as well. The interesting point about Iran is that the number of Sunni mosques(who are 6-7% of Iranian population) is no less than the number of shiite mosques(90%+ of population). Before Pahlavi era, there was less than 2500 mosques in all of Iran.
> As I said before, your knowledge about Shiism is too limited.


right... the number of Sunni mosques in Iran is larger than shia when population proportion is taken into account even now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> right... the number of Sunni mosques in Iran is larger than shia when population proportion is taken into account even now.



If that is true, then it must be related to the importance of group prayers *(صلاة الجماعة)* in the Sunni Fiqh.


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> If that is true, then it must be related to the importance of group prayers *(صلاة الجماعة)* in the Sunni Fiqh.


No, the Jama'a Salat is treated simiarly by both Sunni and Shia IRanians... Mass Prayers in Mosques get promoted strongly by both Shia and Sunni clergies in Iran. It mostly has something to do with the cultural texture of Shia and Sunni Iranians. Sunni Iranians are in 5 Major groups. 

1- Iranian Persian Sunnis (Living on Eastern borders with Afghanistan): These are not a big population and mostly are concentrated in small cities of Taybad, Khaf. These people are not that much religious but still better than their shia counterparts in that region. These people are moderate in practice.

2- Iranian Kurd Sunnis (Living in Kurdestan, West Azerbaijan): These are moderate religiously but very strict culturally. 

3- Iranian Turkmen Sunnis (Living in Turkman Sahra a region in Golestan province next to the Caspian Sea and Turkmenistan Borders: These people are the most un-Irani like people in whole Iran. They are very nice people, very tolerate with their Shia neighbors. Culturally very strict. These people are separate from Gonbad-Kavous City Turkmens racially. Turken Sahra Turkmens are identical to Turkmenistani people while Gonbad-Kavousis look like very much mixed with other Iranians (don't look a Mongolid Turkmen).. Few Gonbad Turkmens are Team Melli soccer player, Sardar Azmoon... or two National Vallyball team players Farhad Gholami and the other guy).

4- Iranian Bandari Persian/ Arab Sunnis: (they live in majority in some Persian Gulf Islands like Qeshm and minority in Southern Iranian coast line): These people are strict culturally but tolerate against others. These are the most un-political Sunnis of Iran.

5- Iranian Baluch Sunnis: (They live in Sistan & Baluchestan Province and Chabahar-Makran coastal areas): These Sunni Iranians are the most strict culturally and religiously. They have the most Sunni like cities in Iran. Although, their mixture and proximity to Shia Sistanis in big cities like Zahedan and Zabol forced them to show moderation toward others. The must underdeveloped area of Iran. It is going to change in future as Iran will invest tens of billions in their region in next couple of years. Security in this province is provided by assigning IRCG forces and local Sunni Basiji forces. To my surprise, last time that I was there, I have witnessed a huge inclination toward national identity among balouchis there, specially among youngsters who feel more Iranian than Baluchi. My prediction is that Balouchis will have a prosperious province in a decade from now and then they become even more nationalist (Iranians).

So in brief:

The fact that some Sunni or Shia Mosques around Iran host more Mass-Prayers is not religious but cultural. In some areas of Iran, the rate of mosque goers are very high and in some other parts no one but elderly goes to mosques. This applies to both Sunnis and Shias. For example, In West Azerbaijan Province, the young people are very liberal and never attend mosques even tough they are Sunni and in some cities or parts of a big city like Qom or Samen Region of Mashhad the ratio of mosque attendees are very high. Both Sunni and Shia clergies are promoting Mosque attendance for mass-prayers or other stuff but the result is mostly defined by their cultural strictness.

Overall though Sunni Iranians are more religious and so we can expect more mosque attendance among them but this has changed significantly among youngsters as they follow a national pattern promoted in Tehran and other big cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Many overseas Iranian in Canada rarely go to the mosque or keep Muslim customs like Ramzan fasting. Many say that they are Muslims only in Iran. Many Iranian girls go from wearing Hijab to strapless dress as soon as they land in Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> No, the Jama'a Salat is treated simiarly by both Sunni and Shia IRanians... Mass Prayers in Mosques get promoted strongly by both Shia and Sunni clergies in Iran. It mostly has something to do with the cultural texture of Shia and Sunni Iranians. Sunni Iranians are in 5 Major groups.
> 
> 1- Iranian Persian Sunnis (Living on Eastern borders with Afghanistan): These are not a big population and mostly are concentrated in small cities of Taybad, Khaf. These people are not that much religious but still better than their shia counterparts in that region. These people are moderate in practice.
> 
> 2- Iranian Kurd Sunnis (Living in Kurdestan, West Azerbaijan): These are moderate religiously but very strict culturally.
> 
> 3- Iranian Turkmen Sunnis (Living in Turkman Sahra a region in Golestan province next to the Caspian Sea and Turkmenistan Borders: These people are the most un-Irani like people in whole Iran. They are very nice people, very tolerate with their Shia neighbors. Culturally very strict. These people are separate from Gonbad-Kavous City Turkmens racially. Turken Sahra Turkmens are identical to Turkmenistani people while Gonbad-Kavousis look like very much mixed with other Iranians (don't look a Mongolid Turkmen).. Few Gonbad Turkmens are Team Melli soccer player, Sardar Azmoon... or two National Vallyball team players Farhad Gholami and the other guy).
> 
> 4- Iranian Bandari Persian/ Arab Sunnis: (they live in majority in some Persian Gulf Islands like Qeshm and minority in Southern Iranian coast line): These people are strict culturally but tolerate against others. These are the most un-political Sunnis of Iran.
> 
> 5- Iranian Baluch Sunnis: (They live in Sistan & Baluchestan Province and Chabahar-Makran coastal areas): These Sunni Iranians are the most strict culturally and religiously. They have the most Sunni like cities in Iran. Although, their mixture and proximity to Shia Sistanis in big cities like Zahedan and Zabol forced them to show moderation toward others. The must underdeveloped area of Iran. It is going to change in future as Iran will invest tens of billions in their region in next couple of years. Security in this province is provided by assigning IRCG forces and local Sunni Basiji forces. To my surprise, last time that I was there, I have witnessed a huge inclination toward national identity among balouchis there, specially among youngsters who feel more Iranian than Baluchi. My prediction is that Balouchis will have a prosperious province in a decade from now and then they become even more nationalist (Iranians).
> 
> So in brief:
> 
> The fact that some Sunni or Shia Mosques around Iran host more Mass-Prayers is not religious but cultural. In some areas of Iran, the rate of mosque goers are very high and in some other parts no one but elderly goes to mosques. This applies to both Sunnis and Shias. For example, In West Azerbaijan Province, the young people are very liberal and never attend mosques even tough they are Sunni and in some cities or parts of a big city like Qom or Samen Region of Mashhad the ratio of mosque attendees are very high. Both Sunni and Shia clergies are promoting Mosque attendance for mass-prayers or other stuff but the result is mostly defined by their cultural strictness.
> 
> Overall though Sunni Iranians are more religious and so we can expect more mosque attendance among them but this has changed significantly among youngsters as they follow a national pattern promoted in Tehran and other big cities.



You are correct that there are cultural differences in different parts of Iran. there are other factors as well. Sunni areas are more rural, so its another factor that keeps them more religious. Most shiites areas have been the more developed areas of Iran(Like North, and Center of Iran), so they are less religious. shiites have more historical connections with sufism, so they have become secularized, as well. Religiously speaking, the concept of Islamic government in shiism, has been rejected, although specific clerics starting by Navab Safavi, learnt this concept from Ikhwanis of Egypt. There are many factors involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> No, the Jama'a Salat is treated simiarly by both Sunni and Shia IRanians... Mass Prayers in Mosques get promoted strongly by both Shia and Sunni clergies in Iran. It mostly has something to do with the cultural texture of Shia and Sunni Iranians. Sunni Iranians are in 5 Major groups.
> 
> 1- Iranian Persian Sunnis (Living on Eastern borders with Afghanistan): These are not a big population and mostly are concentrated in small cities of Taybad, Khaf. These people are not that much religious but still better than their shia counterparts in that region. These people are moderate in practice.
> 
> 2- Iranian Kurd Sunnis (Living in Kurdestan, West Azerbaijan): These are moderate religiously but very strict culturally.
> 
> 3- Iranian Turkmen Sunnis (Living in Turkman Sahra a region in Golestan province next to the Caspian Sea and Turkmenistan Borders: These people are the most un-Irani like people in whole Iran. They are very nice people, very tolerate with their Shia neighbors. Culturally very strict. These people are separate from Gonbad-Kavous City Turkmens racially. Turken Sahra Turkmens are identical to Turkmenistani people while Gonbad-Kavousis look like very much mixed with other Iranians (don't look a Mongolid Turkmen).. Few Gonbad Turkmens are Team Melli soccer player, Sardar Azmoon... or two National Vallyball team players Farhad Gholami and the other guy).
> 
> 4- Iranian Bandari Persian/ Arab Sunnis: (they live in majority in some Persian Gulf Islands like Qeshm and minority in Southern Iranian coast line): These people are strict culturally but tolerate against others. These are the most un-political Sunnis of Iran.
> 
> *5- Iranian Baluch Sunnis: (They live in Sistan & Baluchestan Province and Chabahar-Makran coastal areas): These Sunni Iranians are the most strict culturally and religiously. They have the most Sunni like cities in Iran. Although, their mixture and proximity to Shia Sistanis in big cities like Zahedan and Zabol forced them to show moderation toward others. The must underdeveloped area of Iran. It is going to change in future as Iran will invest tens of billions in their region in next couple of years. Security in this province is provided by assigning IRCG forces and local Sunni Basiji forces. To my surprise, last time that I was there, I have witnessed a huge inclination toward national identity among balouchis there, specially among youngsters who feel more Iranian than Baluchi. My prediction is that Balouchis will have a prosperious province in a decade from now and then they become even more nationalist (Iranians).*
> 
> So in brief:
> 
> The fact that some Sunni or Shia Mosques around Iran host more Mass-Prayers is not religious but cultural. In some areas of Iran, the rate of mosque goers are very high and in some other parts no one but elderly goes to mosques. This applies to both Sunnis and Shias. For example, In West Azerbaijan Province, the young people are very liberal and never attend mosques even tough they are Sunni and in some cities or parts of a big city like Qom or Samen Region of Mashhad the ratio of mosque attendees are very high. Both Sunni and Shia clergies are promoting Mosque attendance for mass-prayers or other stuff but the result is mostly defined by their cultural strictness.
> 
> Overall though Sunni Iranians are more religious and so we can expect more mosque attendance among them but this has changed significantly among youngsters as they follow a national pattern promoted in Tehran and other big cities.



*It is Baloch not Balochi... Balochi is OUR LANGUAGE... Some expert views!*


----------



## scythian500

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Many overseas Iranian in Canada rarely go to the mosque or keep Muslim customs like Ramzan fasting. Many say that they are Muslims only in Iran. Many Iranian girls go from wearing Hijab to strapless dress as soon as they land in Canada.


Those Iranians that you see never been or believed in Islam even in Iran!!

They were forced to wear a barely Hijab in Iran and now that there is no force they live the way they liked in first place...



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *It is Baloch not Balochi... Balochi is OUR LANGUAGE... Some expert views!*


whatever!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> Those Iranians that you see never been or believed in Islam even in Iran!!
> 
> They were forced to wear a barely Hijab in Iran and now that there is no force they live the way they liked in first place...
> 
> 
> whatever!!



Whatever? so much for Baluch becoming "iranian" nationalists..


----------



## rmi5

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> Many overseas Iranian in Canada rarely go to the mosque or keep Muslim customs like Ramzan fasting. Many say that they are Muslims only in Iran. Many Iranian girls go from wearing Hijab to strapless dress as soon as they land in Canada.



I live in US, so I can talk about Iranians in US. I know many Iranians in US, and I can tell you that maybe 15% of Iranian girls who have directly come from Iran, wear Hijab in the first year, then it drops to below 5-10% after 2-3 years. Among second generation Iranians, maybe 1 in 1000 wears hijab, and they are for sure somehow connected to some important people inside Iranian government.

There are some differences between Iranian Americans and Iranian Canadians though. Iranians in Canada are mostly from middle class Iranian muslim background who have emigrated to Canada during/after Khatami administration. @Abii knows more about them.

Iranians in US though, have different backgrounds. From 600,000 Iranians living in USA, about 40% of Iranians in US have Jewish or Bahaii background. The two most famous Iranian neighborhoods in US(Beverley Hills in LA, and Great Neck in NYC) are Iranian Jewish neighborhoods. 20% of Iranians have declared having no religious affiliations at all, and 40% have declared to be muslim or from muslim background with different levels of practicing islam. Most Iranians in US have been rich people or religious minorities who fled from Iran because of Revolution. Rest of Iranians in USA are mostly having higher education degrees, and are professionals(Engineers and medical doctors) who have left Iran.

I have less info about Iranians in Europe, but I think they are mostly from refugee background and lower class parts of Iranian society and many of them have leftist backgrounds. @IR-TR knows more about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whatever? so much for Baluch becoming "iranian" nationalists..


I meant, whatever you say bro... do you like Iranian Balouchistan become separated and join you in your on state in Pakistan?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> I meant, whatever you say bro... do you like Iranian Balouchistan become separated and join you in your on state in Pakistan?



Wouldnt mind it either.. lol... i wish Balochistan was united... today its divided between Pak-Iran-Afghanistan.


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> No, the Jama'a Salat is treated simiarly by both Sunni and Shia IRanians... Mass Prayers in Mosques get promoted strongly by both Shia and Sunni clergies in Iran. It mostly has something to do with the cultural texture of Shia and Sunni Iranians. Sunni Iranians are in 5 Major groups.
> 
> 1- Iranian Persian Sunnis (Living on Eastern borders with Afghanistan): These are not a big population and mostly are concentrated in small cities of Taybad, Khaf. These people are not that much religious but still better than their shia counterparts in that region. These people are moderate in practice.
> 
> 2- Iranian Kurd Sunnis (Living in Kurdestan, West Azerbaijan): These are moderate religiously but very strict culturally.
> 
> 3- Iranian Turkmen Sunnis (Living in Turkman Sahra a region in Golestan province next to the Caspian Sea and Turkmenistan Borders: These people are the most un-Irani like people in whole Iran. They are very nice people, very tolerate with their Shia neighbors. Culturally very strict. These people are separate from Gonbad-Kavous City Turkmens racially. Turken Sahra Turkmens are identical to Turkmenistani people while Gonbad-Kavousis look like very much mixed with other Iranians (don't look a Mongolid Turkmen).. Few Gonbad Turkmens are Team Melli soccer player, Sardar Azmoon... or two National Vallyball team players Farhad Gholami and the other guy).
> 
> 4- Iranian Bandari Persian/ Arab Sunnis: (they live in majority in some Persian Gulf Islands like Qeshm and minority in Southern Iranian coast line): These people are strict culturally but tolerate against others. These are the most un-political Sunnis of Iran.
> 
> 5- Iranian Baluch Sunnis: (They live in Sistan & Baluchestan Province and Chabahar-Makran coastal areas): These Sunni Iranians are the most strict culturally and religiously. They have the most Sunni like cities in Iran. Although, their mixture and proximity to Shia Sistanis in big cities like Zahedan and Zabol forced them to show moderation toward others. The must underdeveloped area of Iran. It is going to change in future as Iran will invest tens of billions in their region in next couple of years. Security in this province is provided by assigning IRCG forces and local Sunni Basiji forces. To my surprise, last time that I was there, I have witnessed a huge inclination toward national identity among balouchis there, specially among youngsters who feel more Iranian than Baluchi. My prediction is that Balouchis will have a prosperious province in a decade from now and then they become even more nationalist (Iranians).
> 
> So in brief:
> 
> The fact that some Sunni or Shia Mosques around Iran host more Mass-Prayers is not religious but cultural. In some areas of Iran, the rate of mosque goers are very high and in some other parts no one but elderly goes to mosques. This applies to both Sunnis and Shias. For example, In West Azerbaijan Province, the young people are very liberal and never attend mosques even tough they are Sunni and in some cities or parts of a big city like Qom or Samen Region of Mashhad the ratio of mosque attendees are very high. Both Sunni and Shia clergies are promoting Mosque attendance for mass-prayers or other stuff but the result is mostly defined by their cultural strictness.
> 
> Overall though Sunni Iranians are more religious and so we can expect more mosque attendance among them but this has changed significantly among youngsters as they follow a national pattern promoted in Tehran and other big cities.



Sunni Persians? What a nostalgia..... 

*لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد*


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> Sunni Persians? What a nostalgia.....
> 
> *لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد*


Is your nostalgia about Safavids?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> I live in US, so I can talk about Iranians in US. I know many Iranians in US, and I can tell you that maybe 15% of Iranian girls who have directly come from Iran, wear Hijab in the first year, then it drops to below 5-10% after 2-3 years. Among second generation Iranians, maybe 1 in 1000 wears hijab, and they are for sure somehow connected to some important people inside Iranian government.
> 
> There are some differences between Iranian Americans and Iranian Canadians though. Iranians in Canada are mostly from middle class Iranian muslim background who have emigrated to Canada during/after Khatami administration. @Abii knows more about them.
> 
> Iranians in US though, have different backgrounds. From 600,000 Iranians living in USA, about 40% of Iranians in US have Jewish or Bahaii background. The two most famous Iranian neighborhoods in US(Beverley Hills in LA, and Great Neck in NYC) are Iranian Jewish neighborhoods. 20% of Iranians have declared having no religious affiliations at all, and 40% have declared to be muslim or from muslim background with different levels of practicing islam. Most Iranians in US have been rich people or religious minorities who fled from Iran because of Revolution. Rest of Iranians in USA are mostly having higher education degrees, and are professionals(Engineers and medical doctors) who have left Iran.
> 
> I have less info about Iranians in Europe, but I think they are mostly from refugee background and lower class parts of Iranian society and many of them have leftist backgrounds. @IR-TR knows more about them.


you forgot Iranian Armenians who some of them when asked respond as Iranian Armenian while a big part of them only say" Armenian". Iranian Armenians are there too...

There is a new wave of second or third generation American Iranians who are coming back to their roots based on my latest info. SABA Academy is one you can search about.. Iranian Shias in cooperation with other shias start schools and they were successful absorbing a percentage of Iranian children. 

Although as you said, most of Iranians not only in USA but everywhere else have very loose Religious mindset and many of them get the color of the host country very soon. This is not because they are weak, but because most of them never been so even in Iran. Being free to practice their desired European life style is a big factor among Iranians who want to emigrate.



Full Moon said:


> Sunni Persians? What a nostalgia.....
> 
> *لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد*


Yes, what a nostalogia...

Here comes a moment to say:

انا لله و انا الیه راجعون کونا عربیا او عجمیا... سنیا او شیعیا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

rmi5 said:


> Is your nostalgia about Safavids?



Let it stay in the heart bro. Or as we say informally in Arabic *خليها بالقلب

@scythian500 *'s Arabic is good so it is more expressive to say it in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@rmi5 @scythian500

My father lived in Germany for a long time. He has told me a story.
Few years after Islamic revolution an Iranians religious man who worked for Iranian embassy went to Germany. He was much religious and whenever walked with my father in the streets he looked down to the ground and reapeted zikr for himself. After some months he shaved his breads and used to go to German beaches. 

He was still much religious in his befilis but he became modern and used to enjoy watching girls a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Wouldnt mind it either.. lol... i wish Balochistan was united... today its divided between Pak-Iran-Afghanistan.


What advantages/privilages would a big Baluchistan has? Economically, energy, security?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> you forgot Iranian Armenians who some of them when asked respond as Iranian Armenian while a big part of them only say" Armenian". Iranian Armenians are there too...
> 
> There is a new wave of second or third generation American Iranians who are coming back to their roots based on my latest info. SABA Academy is one you can search about.. Iranian Shias in cooperation with other shias start schools and they were successful absorbing a percentage of Iranian children.
> 
> Although as you said, most of Iranians not only in USA but everywhere else have very loose Religious mindset and many of them get the color of the host country very soon. This is not because they are weak, but because most of them never been so even in Iran. Being free to practice their desired European life style is a big factor among Iranians who want to emigrate.
> 
> 
> Yes, what a nostalogia...
> 
> Here comes a moment to say:
> 
> انا لله و انا الیه راجعون کونا عربیا او عجمیا... سنیا او شیعیا



I think you lived abroad then come back to Iran, as I remember. Did you live in europe? Can you explain about Iranians in Western Europe?



Full Moon said:


> Let it stay in the heart bro. Or as we say informally in Arabic *خليها بالقلب
> 
> @scythian500 *'s Arabic is good so it is more expressive to say it in Arabic.



Most of us know Arabic to some good extent. I have some good Arab friends in US, mostly from Saudi, Egypt and Algeria. Sometimes if they forget some word in English, I will them to tell their words in Arabic, and I mostly get what they wanted to say.  speaking and writing Arabic though, is difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> What advantages/privilages would a big Baluchistan has? Economically, energy, security?



everything.. we will be united.. but than again its just unrealistic...


----------



## Aramagedon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> everything.. we will be united.. but than again its just unrealistic...


United with Iran?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2800 said:


> United with Iran?





Real Balochistan:


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> @rmi5 @scythian500
> 
> My father lived in Germany for a long time. He has told me a story.
> Few years after Islamic revolution an Iranians religious man who worked for Iranian embassy went to Germany. He was much religious and whenever walked with my father in the streets he looked down to the ground and reapeted zikr for himself. After some months he shaved his breads and used to go to German beaches.
> 
> He was still much religious in his befilis but he became modern and used to enjoy watching girls a bit.



LOL, I am not much active in facebook(my account is mostly deactive), but a couple of days ago, I saw that one of younger fellow sharif alumnis in US, who was a basiji religious girl who was always wearing chador, has changed her profile picture with a photo while wearing mini joup and supporting gay marriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

rmi5 said:


> I think you lived abroad then come back to Iran, as I remember. Did you live in europe? Can you explain about Iranians in Western Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us know Arabic to some good extent. I have some good Arab friends in US, mostly from Saudi, Egypt and Algeria. Sometimes if they forget some word in English, I will them to tell their words in Arabic, and I mostly get what they wanted to say.  speaking and writing Arabic though, is difficult.



I didn't know that you know some Saudis personally.

Cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Real Balochistan:
> 
> View attachment 238838


Check greater Iran maps, Balochistan always have been an Iranian province, btw I respect today's boarders.


rmi5 said:


> LOL, I am not much active in facebook(my account is mostly deactive), but a couple of days ago, I saw that one of younger fellow sharif alumnis in US, who was a basiji religious girl who was always wearing chador, has changed her profile picture with a photo while wearing mini joup and supporting gay marriage.


Oh really?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> I think you lived abroad then come back to Iran, as I remember. Did you live in europe? Can you explain about Iranians in Western Europe?


No, I never lived in Western Europe... but based on what I know... Those in UK, Sweden, Norway, Germany are of high level background either economically or academically. Those in Italy are only students. Those in Holland , France, Switzerland and a part of UK are of refugee (political mostly) nature...

Those in Australia are three groups (although there are not much Iranians in there.. only 50K focused in Sydney and Melbourn and smaller numbers in Newcastle and a bunch of scholarship guys in Wolongong. The first group are very high level economical and academic. They are very rich specially iin Sydney where some of Iranian who migrated in 70 and 80s are millionaire with biggest brands in some specific businesses. I even talked to Russel Crew once in his house, first thing he said when I said, I,m Iranian... said.. are you even allowed to leave Iran? But when I said we Persians!! he suddenly said: Is Iranian the same as Persian!!? Oh..no... Persians are one of the classiest on Sydney with many millionaires!! The second group of Iranians are low or middle class Iranians who ended it up in Australia after their dream trip of Japan!! (you know whom I talk about!!), These are somehow successful too... due to hard work... The third group are Iranian Foghe Diplome, Lisanse ha who entered Australia by working holiday visa back in Khatami era. Most of them stayed and are stil struggling to finish their uni and get a position

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2800 said:


> Check greater Iran maps, *Balochistan always have been an Iranian province*, btw I respect today's boarders.



Not really... Baluchistan has remained isolated for centuries... the present day division is a more recent one..


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> everything.. we will be united.. but than again its just unrealistic...


I think independence and joining a big baluchistan would be good for those who live in Afghanistan or Pakistan but I doubt Iranian Balouchis (oops!!) get any better situation separated... After long decades, Iran just wants to direct multi-tens of billions of investments in Baluchistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Full Moon said:


> I didn't know that you know some Saudis personally.
> 
> Cool.



Yeah, I know many of you guys in US, mostly students in our university. We were going to parties, gym, ... Except for 1-2 of those Saudis, rest of them were really good guys, and a couple of them were my close friends. We may troll each other in internet world, or political world, but in real world, we are not like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> I think independence and joining a big baluchistan would be good for those who live in Afghanistan or Pakistan* but I doubt Iranian Balouchis (oops!!)* get any better situation separated... After long decades, Iran just wants to direct multi-tens of billions of investments in Baluchistan!!



Is that why you face an insurgency in Sistan and hang Baluch from cranes in public executions? oops parsi..


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> I think independence and joining a big baluchistan would be good for those who live in Afghanistan or Pakistan but I doubt Iranian Balouchis (oops!!) get any better situation separated... After long decades, Iran just wants to direct multi-tens of billions of investments in Baluchistan!!


Iran is the biggest owner of gas and fourth biggest owner of oil in the world. Anyone who join Iran will have shiny future.


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Oh really?


 yeah, at first, I did not even recognize her at first glance! Then I literally laughed my *** off for 10 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> I didn't know that you know some Saudis personally.
> 
> Cool.


I remember an incident with Saudis in Sydney metro. I was coming back from work... then when the train stopped at one station... two aussies jumped up, checking around..then started to direct insults and curses and heavy language at 4 guys sitting next to each other... after they left the train.. I figured from their talk that they are saudis! They were very sad about it... talking like, can our embassy do anything for us? can we go to embassy in Canbera asking for a car and a driver so we don't have to use metro!! The finally came to the conclusion that they don't know we are Saudis... They certainly mistaken us with Africans... Sad... sad scene that you can see in Australia everyday



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not really... Baluchistan has remained isolated for centuries... the present day division is a more recent one..


I guess if there be a Balouchistan State you would be their PR minister!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 238658


What game is this?


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> yeah, at first, I did not even recognize her at first glance! Then I literally laughed my *** off for 10 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> I remember an incident with Saudis in Sydney metro. I was coming back from work... then when the train stopped at one station... two aussies jumped up, checking around..then started to direct insults and curses and heavy language at 4 guys sitting next to each other... after they left the train.. I figured from their talk that they are saudis! They were very sad about it... talking like, can our embassy do anything for us? can we go to embassy in Canbera asking for a car and a driver so we don't have to use metro!! The finally came to the conclusion that they don't know we are Saudis... They certainly mistaken us with Africans... Sad... sad scene that you can see in Australia everyday
> 
> 
> I guess if there be a Balouchistan State you would be their PR minister!



dont worry im make you my junior minister..


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is that why you face an insurgency in Sistan and hang Baluch from cranes in public executions? oops parsi..


First... Sistanis are not Balouchis... They are shia... Secondly, from Millions of people in Sistan and Balouchistan, there are only hundreds if not tens of these coward terrorists... Do you really think Millions of Balouchis in Iran are demonstrating everyday for independence? Parsi is a good thing... I,m somehow a Persian so Parsi is my name... so?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> What game is this?


This game is not recommended for turks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> dont worry im make you my junior minister..


First you have to teach me how to become a classy Balouch then we can talk about being their junior minister...

but seriously, are n't Balouchis considered an Iranian people? 

Iranian peoples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the 1st millennium AD their area of settlement was reduced as a result of Germanic, Slavic, Turkic andMongol expansions. The Iranian peoples comprise the present day Azeris, Balochs, Kurds, Gilaks, Lurs,Mazanderanis, Ossetians, Pashtuns, Pamiris, Persians, Tajiks, Talysh people, Wakhis and Yaghnobis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


>


Dude, she was changed massively. When I saw her, I just felt that I have heard her name somewhere, so I got curious, then I saw one of her older photos, and found out who was she, then I started laughing for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> This game is not recommended for turks


I wouldn't believe everything that loon says... I consider this a challenge.


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> First you have to teach me how to become a classy Balouch then we can talk about being their junior minister...
> 
> but seriously, are n't Balouchis considered an Iranian people?
> 
> Iranian peoples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the 1st millennium AD their area of settlement was reduced as a result of Germanic, Slavic, Turkic andMongol expansions. The Iranian peoples comprise the present day Azeris, Balochs, Kurds, Gilaks, Lurs,Mazanderanis, Ossetians, Pashtuns, Pamiris, Persians, Tajiks, Talysh people, Wakhis and Yaghnobis.



Dude, don't take everything seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> First you have to teach me how to become a classy Balouch then we can talk about being their junior minister...
> 
> but seriously, are n't Balouchis considered an Iranian people?
> 
> Iranian peoples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the 1st millennium AD their area of settlement was reduced as a result of Germanic, Slavic, Turkic andMongol expansions. The Iranian peoples comprise the present day Azeris, Balochs, Kurds, Gilaks, Lurs,Mazanderanis, Ossetians, Pashtuns, Pamiris, Persians, Tajiks, Talysh people, Wakhis and Yaghnobis.



Iranic people... but that doesnt mean all "iranic" people are owned by parsi's or iran for that matter?


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I wouldn't believe everything that loon says... I consider this a challenge.


I was kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

@Serpentine, @2800 has openly challenged me, I would like a link to that game please.


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Dude, she was changed massively. When I saw her, I just felt that I have heard her name somewhere, so I got curious, then I saw one of her older photos, and found out who was she, then I started laughing for a long time.


Principally, all people tend to be inclined to dance, sex, pleasure... They are humans too... sadly, hollywood is doing a very good job... but I have my own opinion... everyone is free to choose whatever he/she likes .. if they can't find it in Iran they should be free to go to Vegas...if they can't find in Vegas they should go to Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Dude, don't take everything seriously


I was n't serious dude.. that was all my dreams... I always wanted to become a classy Balouch that now the opportunity is provided by our Balouchi fella !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Why you idiot insult? I was kidding.


oun aadam e kouni hast, velesh kon. Nazaar dahanam baaz besheh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> Why you idiot insult? I was kidding.


So was I, still would like to know what game is.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> *First you have to teach me how to become a classy Balouch then we can talk about being their junior minister...*
> 
> but seriously, are n't Balouchis considered an Iranian people?
> 
> Iranian peoples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the 1st millennium AD their area of settlement was reduced as a result of Germanic, Slavic, Turkic andMongol expansions. The Iranian peoples comprise the present day Azeris, Balochs, Kurds, Gilaks, Lurs,Mazanderanis, Ossetians, Pashtuns, Pamiris, Persians, Tajiks, Talysh people, Wakhis and Yaghnobis.



Join the Baloch Regiment.


----------



## scythian500

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> @Serpentine, @2800 has openly challenged me, I would like a link to that game please.


Why you always calling me while I'm sleep... there you go... your link.. make us proud you eagle eye...

Kuku Kube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> @Serpentine, @2800 has openly challenged me, I would like a link to that game please.


Kuku Kube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

rmi5 said:


> oun aadam e kouni hast, velesh kon. Nazaar dahanam baaz besheh


At least be brave and use the right script so google can translate it for me.


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Iranic people... but that doesnt mean all "iranic" people are owned by parsi's or iran for that matter?


A group of people called IRANIAN PEOPLE don't own each other... they share each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> At least be brave and use the right script so google can translate it for me.




You are really funny, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Man beram sobune bezanam, hamegi felan bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Join the Baloch Regiment.
> 
> View attachment 238839
> 
> 
> View attachment 238840
> 
> 
> View attachment 238841


can yo pay me a higher salary than I,m getting paid at the moment? I receive 5 millions (nearly $18000 per year) with overtime hours... can you pay more? or is it only aimed at becoming a classy Balouch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Kuku Kube


I hate this game, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

26, I has failed. 

That seriously hurt my eyes.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> can yo pay me a higher salary than I,m getting paid at the moment? I receive 5 millions (nearly $18000 per year) with overtime hours... can you pay more? or is it only aimed at becoming a classy Balouch?



this is my garage
View attachment 238842


classy enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> 26, I has failed.
> 
> That seriously hurt my eyes.


26 is like you get 7 or 8 out of 10... it is nearly pilot... for now, you can pilot in atari... couple of more carrots and you're good to go for Shahed-129



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> this is my garage
> View attachment 238842
> 
> 
> classy enough?


Are you sure it is yours... are n,t you the guy in Balouchi dress? Is it in Dubai? I had a friend sending such photos to his family!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> classy enough?


surely our definition of being classy is different... but good for its owner...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> 26 is like you get 7 or 8 out of 10... it is nearly pilot... for now, you can pilot in atari... couple of more carrots and you're good to go for Shahed-129
> 
> 
> Are you sure it is yours... are n,t you the guy in Balouchi dress? Is it in Dubai? I had a friend sending such photos to her family!



 thats our driver.. does that look "dubai"

View attachment 238843






scythian500 said:


> 26 is like you get 7 or 8 out of 10... it is nearly pilot... for now, you can pilot in atari... couple of more carrots and you're good to go for Shahed-129
> 
> 
> Are you sure it is yours... are n,t you the guy in Balouchi dress? Is it in Dubai? I had a friend sending such photos to his family!
> 
> 
> surely our definition of being classy is different... but good for its owner...



it start and ends at 180k?  You remind me of MarkuS... with his 400 $ watch.. 
P.S: Im a lawyer.. my family is in the military and thanks to Allah we are financially sound.


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> this is my garage
> View attachment 238842
> 
> 
> classy enough?


I have a totally unrelated question about you Balochis in Pakistan. Do you speak english with Pakistani/Indian type of accent or with something like Iranian accent?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> thats our driver.. does that look "dubai"
> 
> View attachment 238843


The desert and cars resembles Dubai to me... good for you dude.. you must have traded a lot of WHATEVER to earn that money... but as I said... you got it wrong.. our perception of being classy is different... we call your situation in Iran as being a RICH MAN...and not a classy one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rmi5 said:


> I have a totally unrelated question about you Balochis in Pakistan. Do you speak english with Pakistani/Indian type of accent or with something like Iranian accent?



we talk like this.. not like indians with their funny accent:









scythian500 said:


> The desert and cars resembles Dubai to me... good for you dude.. you must have traded a lot of WHATEVER to earn that money... but as I said... you got it wrong.. our perception of being classy is different... we call your situation in Iran as being a RICH MAN...and not a classy one...



desert? 

P.S: Bro trust me.. i dont "Earn" 180k (just graduated)... but i know alot more about "class" etc .. not everybody is piss poor or uneducated .. time to change that mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> thanks to Allah


Surely, your Allah must be different from mine!! We have richer Balouchis in poor Iranian balouchistan but they mostly get their wealth out of XXXX trading. But still I will be honored to become a classy balouchi and not a rich one... becoming rich is something we can do easier in Iran... but classier!! I guess I should look for Class somehwere outside IRan... in Saudi... Persian Gulf countries or just our neighbor Afghanistan and Pakistan...



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> we talk like this.. not like indians with their funny accent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desert?
> 
> P.S: Bro trust me.. i dont "Earn" 180k (just graduated)... but i know alot more about "class" etc .. not everybody is piss poor or uneducated .. time to change that mentality.


So a how much an average lawyer makes in Pakistan? and I don;t have that mentality that you said... I just said, this is not class to my understanding... it is just rich...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> we talk like this.. not like indians with their funny accent:








LOL, so do sub-continent people really understand how their accent sounds?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> Surely, your Allah must be different from mine!! We have richer Balouchis in poor Iranian balouchistan but they mostly get their wealth out of XXXX trading.



Yes i know about smuggling... do you know how corrupt your border guards are? ive seen one getting slapped by and he didnt even flinched... why? coz he was corrupt ..



> But still I will be honored to become a classy balouchi and not a rich one... becoming rich is something we can do easier in Iran... but classier!! I guess I should look for Class somehwere outside IRan... in Saudi... Persian Gulf countries or just our neighbor Afghanistan and Pakistan...



Why do you want to look for class elsewhere? dont you have class yourself?


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> my family is in the military


Everybody in Military in Pakistan get paid like this or they earn the money beside their salary? Military men must be treated like kings in there... In Iran military men are among the poorest


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> Surely, your Allah must be different from mine!! We have richer Balouchis in poor Iranian balouchistan but they mostly get their wealth out of XXXX trading. But still I will be honored to become a classy balouchi and not a rich one... becoming rich is something we can do easier in Iran... but classier!! I guess I should look for Class somehwere outside IRan... in Saudi... Persian Gulf countries or just our neighbor Afghanistan and Pakistan...
> 
> 
> So a how much an average lawyer makes in Pakistan? and I don;t have that mentality that you said... I just said, this is not class to my understanding... it is just rich...



A lawyer isnt a govt employee or is there any "Fixed" salary.. good lawyers are earning millions for corporate cases... etc.. but i aint pracitising.. im applyin for Bar...



scythian500 said:


> Everybody in Military in Pakistan get paid like this or they earn the money beside their salary? Military men must be treated like kings in there... In Iran military men are among the poorest



There is a thing called inheritance... heard of it?


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> dont you have class yourself?


obviosuly not... and yes, Iranian IRCG border guarding Pakistani borders now are surely corrupt...


----------



## rmi5

One of my favorite videos from Russell Peters 





@Full Moon @F-15I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A lawyer isnt a govt employee or is there any "Fixed" salary.. good lawyers are earning millions for corporate cases... etc.. but i aint pracitising.. im applyin for Bar...


I asked how much they MAKE in AVERAGE... ofcourse top lawyers for corporates make millions...

I thought so... I said to myself... his Allah must be different from mine.. as mine won't allow me to earn money through alcohol...



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A lawyer isnt a govt employee or is there any "Fixed" salary.. good lawyers are earning millions for corporate cases... etc.. but i aint pracitising.. im applyin for Bar...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a thing called inheritance... heard of it?


how come your top generals have their own country with millions of dollars? You know I,m talking about Musharraf like military men... Do they get a bonus for every deal they make for weaponry... do they receive money from abroad... what is their story?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> obviosuly not... and yes, Iranian IRCG border guarding Pakistani borders now are surely corrupt...



Trust me i saw your guards getting hit twice... once at taftan ... a paramilitary officer hit your chap for treating illegal immigrants like shit.. the iranians had not only taken whatever money those poor guys had.. but didnt even leave their shoes... the FC officer smacked the Iranian guard for the treatment...


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> do you know how corrupt your border guards are


Last time, I checked no body in Iran can bribe a border man and get out of country or vise versa... maybe they only accept bribes from drug traffickers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> I asked how much they MAKE in AVERAGE... ofcourse top lawyers for corporates make millions...
> 
> I thought so... I said to myself... his Allah must be different from mine.. *as mine won't allow me to earn money through alcohol...*




The heck are you talkin about? whose making money off liquor? 

*



how come your top generals have their own country with millions of dollars?

Click to expand...

*


> You know I,m talking about Musharraf like military men... Do they get a bonus for every deal they make for weaponry... do they receive money from abroad... what is their story?



what? ... Pak military is the strongest and most competent institution in our country .. at whom nobody points finger (corruption)...


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Trust me i saw your guards getting hit twice... once at taftan ... a paramilitary officer hit your chap for treating illegal immigrants like shit.. the iranians had not only taken whatever money those poor guys had.. but didnt even leave their shoes... the FC officer smacked the Iranian guard for the treatment...


So this means all Iranian border guards are accepting bribes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> Last time, I checked no body in Iran can bribe a border man and get out of country or vise versa... maybe they only accept bribes from drug traffickers!



Nobody goes to iran either.. unless its some poor afghan.... the illegals either pay bribes or get a visa .. and cross border into turkey ,, and than EU.



scythian500 said:


> So this means all Iranian border guards are accepting bribes?



What do you think? remember i said "twice" ...


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The heck are you talkin about? whose making money off liquor?
> 
> 
> 
> what? ... Pak military is the strongest and most competent institution in our country .. at whom nobody points finger (corruption)...



*If you say so! but army generals are famous for something else as far as I know... but you're the close relative of military of Pakistan so you definitely know better...*



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nobody goes to iran either.. unless its some poor afghan


Then those Pakistanis who stop you in Mashhad streets, speaking English, asking for money for their medical condition or their other needs are Afghanis... I thought so... they can't be Pakistanis... Thanks for explanation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> So this means all Iranian border guards are accepting bribes?


No, but not all Iranian borders are treated in the same way. Some borders are really loose, if you know what I mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> *If you say so! but army generals are famous for something else as far as I know... but you're the close relative of military of Pakistan so you definitely know better...*



You probably know more.. coz i certainly dont.. a corrupt person gets fuked ... a recent example 
Raheel Sharif has taken action against former Generals over corruption allegations , investigation has started - Najam Sethi - Pakistani TV Talk Shows


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The heck are you talkin about? whose making money off liquor?


so you're bars are like Iranian bars!! no alcohol... my mistake... I thought your bars are real bars!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> so you're bars are like Iranian bars!! no alcohol... my mistake... I thought your bars are real bars!



the fuk!

I meant this:

Barrister-at-law - definition of barrister-at-law by The Free Dictionary

P.S: We dont have bars... hotels have em .. but only for non muslims etc... alcohol is bootlegged.


----------



## scythian500

once I along side a good friend were in one of Iranian bars... we asked for beer... the tender gave us two... suddenly, we felt we need more then we asked to fill it up... then again...

when we got out..it felt like we are obliged to smoke...

then the next day, we both said..what a nice beer that was... it felt very good... we went there again asking for that beer...

the guy said, we no longer have beers!! We asked about that brand in streets (Holstein or something like this)... stores told us the distributing company came collecting all remained beers....

do you know what was the story?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> the fuk!
> 
> I meant this:
> 
> Barrister-at-law - definition of barrister-at-law by The Free Dictionary
> 
> P.S: We dont have bars... hotels have em .. but only for non muslims etc... alcohol is bootlegged.


ah.... fooook... that bar... I thought you,re talking about bars... but I said maybe this is some bar that I,m not familiar with... so, better you just say Barrister... but do they serve alcoholic beers in your barristers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> *If you say so! but army generals are famous for something else as far as I know... but you're the close relative of military of Pakistan so you definitely know better...*
> 
> 
> Then those Pakistanis who stop you in Mashhad streets, speaking English, asking for money for their medical condition or their other needs are afghanis... I thought so... they can't be Pakistanis... Thanks for explanation..




the fuk? when do Pakistanis go to iran for work? th*e illegals pay iranian agents money to let em cross into Turkey (where turk agents help em cross into EU)...*


And here is what desperate Afghans go through:

*45 bodies recovered from container in Quetta*
Updated at: 1840 PST, Saturday, April 04, 2009



QUETTA: Forty-five people apparently suffocated to death in a closed container found abandoned here in Hazar Ganj area on Saturday.

According to sources, 150 people were inside the container who were being illegally taken across border.

The container was reportedly being transported from Afghanistan to Iran via Pakistan.

Eyewitnesses say, most of the deceased belonged to Afghanistan. They said the driver of the container when opened the container’s door found the people inside it dead and unconscious due to suffocation.

The driver escaped from the scene leaving the truck on the road, witnesses added.

The bodies and unconscious people have been shifted to nearby hospitals.







scythian500 said:


> once I along side a good friend were in one of Iranian bars... we asked for beer... the tender gave us two... suddenly, we felt we need more then we asked to fill it up... then again...
> 
> when we got out..it felt like we are obliged to smoke...
> 
> then the next day, we both said..what a nice beer that was... it felt very good... we went there again asking for that beer...
> 
> the guy said, we no longer have beers!! We asked about that brand in streets (Holstein or something like this)... stores told us the distributing company came collecting all remained beers....
> 
> do you know what was the story?


No..



> ah.... fooook... that bar... I thought you,re talking about bars... but I said maybe this is some bar that I,m not familiar with... so, better you just say Barrister... *but do they serve alcoholic beers in your barristers?*


what?


----------



## Hakan

Eid money

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> the fuk? when do Pakistanis go to iran for work? th*e illegals pay iranian agents money to let em cross into Turkey (where turk agents help em cross into EU)...*
> 
> 
> And here is what desperate Afghans go through:
> 
> *45 bodies recovered from container in Quetta*
> Updated at: 1840 PST, Saturday, April 04, 2009
> 
> 
> QUETTA: Forty-five people apparently suffocated to death in a closed container found abandoned here in Hazar Ganj area on Saturday.
> 
> According to sources, 150 people were inside the container who were being illegally taken across border.
> 
> The container was reportedly being transported from Afghanistan to Iran via Pakistan.
> 
> Eyewitnesses say, most of the deceased belonged to Afghanistan. They said the driver of the container when opened the container’s door found the people inside it dead and unconscious due to suffocation.
> 
> The driver escaped from the scene leaving the truck on the road, witnesses added.
> 
> The bodies and unconscious people have been shifted to nearby hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No..
> 
> 
> what?


Unfortonately, there are tens of thousands of Pakistani brothers coming to beg in streets and just recently the gov started to act.

You can use translate.google.com to know the degree of this problem:

Fars News Agency : شهرداری یاسوج متولی جمع‌آوری گدایان پاکستانی است
گدایان پاکستانی در شهر یاسوج: بحرانی سیاه | بویر نیوز
استقبال گدایان پاکستانی از میهمانان نوروزی در یاسوج+تصاویر
شهرداری یاسوج متولی جمع‌آوری گدایان پاکستانی است-خبرگزاری فارس|خبرپو
گداهای خارجی چهره پایتخت را زشت ساخته
پایگاه خبری - تحلیلی قدس آنلاین - 65درصد گدایان مشهد خارجی اند

Based on one of these links, the majority of the beggers are from Pakistan and some of them from Pakistani Balouchistan... It doesn not mean we don't have Iranian beggers in Iran... yes, we do...but unfortunately most of them are Iranian baluch too... This is a problem and I hate to see people in this conditions... so it is just to let you know what is going on... I hate this... and I myself personally helped many of them many times... If I had your inheritance and wealth I would start a big comfortable camp so they don't need to eat what they eat or wear what they wear,.. I would at least work with Pakistani NGOs to get them back and make them under a slight payroll through charities...

this is just to inform you that non all Pakistanis who cross Iranian border are going to Europe.

as per Iranian government, any Iranian national who commit begging in foreign countries is a criminal and will be arrested getting back to Iran with a punishment... they can die but never to beg... but this is global problem and all govs, institutions and charities should cooperate to make it correct.. most of these are doing it out of despair... 
The funny thing is that most of Iranian beggers in capital city and other big cities are somehow rich and they do it as an illness... you see news about this that they detected beggers who have huge amount of money in their bank account or under their pillows...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> Unfortonately,* there are tens of thousands of Pakistani *brothers coming to beg in streets and just recently the gov started to act.
> 
> You can use translate.google.com to know the degree of this problem:
> 
> Fars News Agency : شهرداری یاسوج متولی جمع‌آوری گدایان پاکستانی است
> گدایان پاکستانی در شهر یاسوج: بحرانی سیاه | بویر نیوز
> استقبال گدایان پاکستانی از میهمانان نوروزی در یاسوج+تصاویر
> شهرداری یاسوج متولی جمع‌آوری گدایان پاکستانی است-خبرگزاری فارس|خبرپو
> گداهای خارجی چهره پایتخت را زشت ساخته
> پایگاه خبری - تحلیلی قدس آنلاین - 65درصد گدایان مشهد خارجی اند
> 
> Based on one of these links, the majority of the beggers are from Pakistan and some of them from Pakistani Balouchistan... It doesn not mean we don't have Iranian beggers in Iran... yes, we do...but unfortunately most of them are Iranian baluch too... This is a problem and I hate to see people in this conditions... so it is just to let you know what is going on... I hate this... and I myself personally helped many of them many times... If I had your inheritance and wealth I would start a big comfortable camp so they don't need to eat what they eat or wear what they wear,.. I would at least work with Pakistani NGOs to get them back and make them under a slight payroll through charities...
> 
> this is just to inform you that non all Pakistanis who cross Iranian border are going to Europe.
> 
> as per Iranian government, any Iranian national who commit begging in foreign countries is a criminal and will be arrested getting back to Iran with a punishment... they can die but never to beg... but this is global problem and all govs, institutions and charities should cooperate to make it correct.. most of these are doing it out of despair...
> The funny thing is that most of Iranian beggers in capital city and other big cities are somehow rich and they do it as an illness... you see news about this that they detected beggers who have huge amount of money in their bank account or under their pillows...


Sounds like BS... as for baluchistan.. yes its poor .. because both Pak n Iran dont give a fuk about Baluchistan... its under developed and poverty stricken province... as for baluch .. yeah sure:
Poverty in Iran reaches new heights

-- File picture dated June 2, 2005 shows Iranian women walking past a... News Photo | Getty Images


----------



## Serpentine

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> @Serpentine, @2800 has openly challenged me, I would like a link to that game please.


KukuCube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

rmi5 said:


> I live in US, so I can talk about Iranians in US. I know many Iranians in US, and I can tell you that maybe 15% of Iranian girls who have directly come from Iran, wear Hijab in the first year, then it drops to below 5-10% after 2-3 years. Among second generation Iranians, maybe 1 in 1000 wears hijab, and they are for sure somehow connected to some important people inside Iranian government.
> 
> There are some differences between Iranian Americans and Iranian Canadians though. Iranians in Canada are mostly from middle class Iranian muslim background who have emigrated to Canada during/after Khatami administration. @Abii knows more about them.
> 
> Iranians in US though, have different backgrounds. From 600,000 Iranians living in USA, about 40% of Iranians in US have Jewish or Bahaii background. The two most famous Iranian neighborhoods in US(Beverley Hills in LA, and Great Neck in NYC) are Iranian Jewish neighborhoods. 20% of Iranians have declared having no religious affiliations at all, and 40% have declared to be muslim or from muslim background with different levels of practicing islam. Most Iranians in US have been rich people or religious minorities who fled from Iran because of Revolution. Rest of Iranians in USA are mostly having higher education degrees, and are professionals(Engineers and medical doctors) who have left Iran.
> 
> I have less info about Iranians in Europe, but I think they are mostly from refugee background and lower class parts of Iranian society and many of them have leftist backgrounds. @IR-TR knows more about them.



Iranians in Europe are also mostly post-Shah era, and 'well off', not the very wealthy types of Los Angeles though, just well off. Many commies or pro-Shah people (even back in the 80's mixed in with a lot of fortune seekers). Since then it has mostly been normal people, I guess middle class Iranians. Lately suddenly a lot of 'gays' and 'converts'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sounds like BS... as for baluchistan.. yes its poor .. because both Pak n Iran dont give a fuk about Baluchistan... its under developed and poverty stricken province... as for baluch .. yeah sure:
> Poverty in Iran reaches new heights
> 
> -- File picture dated June 2, 2005 shows Iranian women walking past a... News Photo | Getty Images


what is BS? Pakistanis that we see in streets in Iran everyday or the fact that you see Paksitani beggers as BS?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> Then those Pakistanis who stop you in Mashhad streets


I saw 5 of them here in kermanshah . they were apparently a family . their son (i suppose) knew some english , he came forward and asked me who can he find the "karbala terminal" [ there is a direct service from kermanshah to karbala and vice vers] i directed him . he still mumbled some words . i said spit it our brother , what u want ? he asked if i can help them with the fee . i gave him all i had . they were a decent family and very polite .

that was my only contact with a pakistani face to face . shia ham boodan delam nayoomad komak nakonam . 

i thought maybe they have lost their money or sth , cause they didn't look like beggars , you know , their clothes were semi-clean .



rmi5 said:


> kouni hast, velesh kon. Nazaar dahanam baaz besheh


lol 

tohin kam hajm va moghavie bood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> Principally, all people tend to be inclined to dance, sex, pleasure... They are humans too... sadly, hollywood is doing a very good job... but I have my own opinion... everyone is free to choose whatever he/she likes .. if they can't find it in Iran they should be free to go to Vegas...if they can't find in Vegas they should go to Iran


I understand what you are talking about, I was mostly shocked to see the dramatic change, though.



IR-TR said:


> Iranians in Europe are also mostly post-Shah era, and 'well off', not the very wealthy types of Los Angeles though, just well off. Many commies or pro-Shah people (even back in the 80's mixed in with a lot of fortune seekers). Since then it has mostly been normal people, I guess middle class Iranians. Lately suddenly a lot of 'gays' and 'converts'.



All Iranians in US, are not like the super-rich stereotype that you might have in mind about LA Iranians. There are also some middle class people who have just won the lottery, or Bahaiis, or some middle class Iranians who have emigrated from Europe/Canada to USA. Maybe half of Iranian Americans live in LA. NYC, Washington DC-Maryland-Virginia, San Digo, San Fransisco, Georgia and Texas also have big Iranian communities. In the mid-west region though, you can hardly find Iranians. LA has the most number of Pro-Shah people, and many of them really love a'laa hazrat in their hearts, lol. It's not like that in East Coast, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> what is BS? Pakistanis that we see in streets in Iran everyday or the fact that you see Paksitani beggers as BS?



Pretty much..

A charitable nation we are – The Express Tribune Blog

P.S: Do you know about what iranians are doing in Pak?


----------



## Azizam

scythian500 said:


> If I had your inheritance and wealth I would start a big comfortable camp so they don't need to eat what they eat or wear what they wear,.. I would at least work with Pakistani NGOs to get them back and make them under a slight payroll through charities...
> .


I don't know about Middle East but in South Asia and some countries in South East Asia, elites are disconnected from the mainstream society so they have no idea about even the country they are living in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Azizam said:


> I don't know about Middle East but in South Asia and some countries in South East Asia, elites are disconnected from the mainstream society so they have no idea about even the country they are living in.



It can reach this level in the ME. Though in South Asia there is somehow lack of resistance for the elite's arrogance (if not total obedience mentality that poor people unkowngly fall into).


My two cents.


----------



## Azizam

Full Moon said:


> It can reach this level in the ME. Though in South Asia there is somehow lack of resistance for the elite's arrogance (if not total obedience mentality that poor people unkowngly fall into).
> 
> 
> My two cents.


Not arrogance, it should ignorance. For instance, vast majority of them haven't stepped outside of capital city and major tourist resorts in this tiny island. And others mostly live in the west and they want the country to be their "holiday paradise" while not taking people who live there into account.

Their mentality is strange. They enjoy all the good standards of living in the west and other industrialized countries in Asia but at the same time, they don't want the same in their home countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@2800 @rahi2357 @haman10 @Shahryar Hedayati @scythian500

Man sar basteh mikhaam behetoun begam ke kheyli entezaar e ajib gharibi az lift shodan e tahrim ha nadaashteh baashid. Positive point in hast ke sharaayet digeh bad tar nemisheh, vali kheyli ham gharaar nist behtar besheh.

1. Hamoun moghei ke mellat migoftand 150-200 billion poul tou khaarej block shodeh hast, man ham goftam ke bishtar e in poul ha baraaye Souriye doud shode va ragham e vaghe'i 50 billion ham nist. Bank e markazi ham ke jadidan in ra ta'yid kard. Man in ra bar asaas e report e rasmi ye foreign ministry ye UK pishbini mikardam ke migoft Iran 7 billion dollar baraaye har 6 maah, dar souriye kharj kardeh. ya'ni haddeaghal saali 14 billion dollar baraaye souriye. Haalaa ageh pouli ke sarf komak e gheyr naghdi misheh, be alaaveh komak be lobnaan va iraq, va yaman, ... bekonid va baraaye 4 saal va nim in ra hesaab konid, khodetoun mibinid ke bishtar az 50 billion chizi nemimouneh. Be alaaveh, man midounestam ke vaghti shoma naft ra tou sharaayet e tahrim befroushi, yek poursaant e bozorg baayad be bank haye Dubai va Torkiyeh bedi ta ejaaze enteghaal e poul va money laundering behet bedand.

2. Iraad e eghtesaad e Iran, 4 ta bongaah e gondeh ye eghtesaadi hastand(ke esmeshoun ra nemiyaaram) va 60% e eghtesaad e Iran ra daarand va az tax exempt hastand. kasi ke alephba ye eghtesaad ra bedouneh, va oun 4 ta bonyaad ra beshnaase, mifahme ke inha pedar e eghtesaad e Iran ra dar aavordand.

3. company haye gharbi, be dalil e risk e baalaaye sarmaaye gozaari, moshtaagh be sarmaayeh gozari nistand. chon be aayande motma'en nistand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Wahhabis use '(ra)' for ibn Taymiyyah !!!!!

In the meantime Saudis mostly do not use '(ra)' for Shia Imams who are grandsons of holy Prophet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

ساعت 10.30 به وقت ایران برنامه ی تحلیل جامع توافق هسته ای کانال خبر، یعنی حدود نیم ساعت ديگه

ساعت 10.15 ، شروع شد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

2800 said:


> Wahhabis use '(ra)' for ibn Taymiyyah !!!!!
> 
> In the meantime Saudis mostly do not use '(ra)' for Shia Imams who are grandsons of holy Prophet.



That is inaccurate dude. It might be an isolated case that made you say so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

guys...ino bezanid bebinim harki kojaye in kore khaki bayad zendegi kone ta khoshbakht bashe

man zadam Ukraine dar oomad!!!

به کجای دنیا باید سفر کنم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> guys...ino bezanid bebinim harki kojaye in kore khaki bayad zendegi kone ta khoshbakht bashe
> 
> man zadam Ukraine dar oomad!!!
> 
> به کجای دنیا باید سفر کنم؟


Finland dar oumad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Anyone missed me?


thought you died?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2800 said:


> Wahhabis use '(ra)' for ibn Taymiyyah !!!!!
> 
> In the meantime Saudis mostly do not use '(ra)' for Shia Imams who are grandsons of holy Prophet.



They dont?



AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Hahaha!  I wanted to quit this forum so bad that I changed the password to something I couldn't possibly remember, ever



good to have you back militant..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Anyone missed me?


@Abii look who's back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Hey, what's up my bros? I thought I'll create an account since everything is turning into rainbow and butterflies  I see some people like mohsen are upset about the deal?



LOL, I guess his teryaak is not of good quality, these days. 
It's really a good news to have a friend back in this cesspool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Now the only thing remaining is to kick the racist and fundos out of the country



Haha ... Yeah, it's time to kick some ***. 

@AmazingAtheistFanboy raasti man va @Abii tou kik ba ham dar ertebaat hastim. to ham yek account dorost kon va biyaa ounjaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> I edited my post like 200 times
> 
> 
> Kik chi hast?  Shoma javoona in chiza ro peyda mikonid, ma balad nistim



lol, Software e chat(ba text na video) hast. Secure hast va shomaare telephone ham lazem nist behesh bedi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Radife, usereto vasam PM kon age toonesti



PM tou inja kaar nemikoneh! har vaght ke accountet ra saakhti, sari' haminja tou chill thread, esme accountet ra benevis, man ham addet mikonam, to ham postet ra delete kon 



AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Jigar, man bayad beram biroon alan, omadam message hato javab midam, ok? Damet garm  Khoshhal shodam baz


OK bro  man ham kheyli khoshal shodam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> man zadam Ukraine dar oomad!!!



غرب اوکراین یا شرق اوکراین؟
بودن یا نبودن
مسئله این هست




rmi5 said:


> LOL, I guess his teryaak is not of good quality, these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They dont?
> 
> 
> 
> good to have you back militant..


No they don't.

90% of none Shia Saudis don't even know names of 5 Imams. I have browsed some of Arab forums and have listened to some of their wahhabi speech on youtube, they don't use (ra) for Shia Imams when they hear or use their names. Some of them only use (ra) for Imam Ali and Hussain (PBUT).
Those idiots are proud of Abu Sufiyan (worst idol worshipper enemy of prophet Muhammad (PBUH) ), his son Moaviah (enemy of Imam Ali (PBUH) and his grandson Yazid (la) (enemy of Imams Hussain (PBUH) ). Those Nasibis even use (ra) for Yazid and know him as a righteous man!

Also in our Shia hadithes we have Sufianyi who is from Arabs (probably Saudia) and grandson of Abu Sufiyan and Yazid will be the last enemy of Imam Mahdi (PBUH) and will get killed by his fellows.

Yazidi schools in Saudia:

Saudi Wahhabis Name School In Honor Of Yazeed - Islam for Muslims - Nigeria


Imagine that Prophet Christ (PBUH) had a son and grandson and his grandson got martyred by a Roman man and today some "so called Christian" people exist that were proud of that Roman man. (Certainly if such people today exist we would call them Satan worshippers)

Now compare what I said with wahhabis and understand the wahhabi folly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Anyone missed me?


bah bah
belakhare peydat shod. Too in chand mah tedade heyvoon-o-hashare kheily ziad shode. PDF rafte to koskhol overdrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

زیگمار گابریل، وزیر اقتصاد آلمان و قائم‌مقام آنگلا مرکل، صدراعظم این کشور در سفر به تهران، از ایران خواست *برای بهبود روابط اقتصادی با غرب،* مسئله *رابطه‌اش با اسرائیل را حل کند*.

به گزارش رویترز آقای گابریل که امروز یکشنبه ۱۹ ژوئیه (۲۸ تیر) برای دیداری سه‌روزه وارد تهران شده، در جمع تعدادی از صاحبان صنعت و تجارت ایران وآلمان گفت: "*زیر سوال بردن حق موجودیت این کشور (اسرائیل) مسئله‌ای نیست که ما آلمانی‌ها بتوانیم آن را قبول* کنیم".

وزیر اقتصاد آلمان گفت* اگر این موضوع مورد بحث قرار نگیرد ایران نمی‌تواند در بلند مدت روابط اقتصادی خوبی با آلمان برقرار کند*.

او* پیشنهاد میانجی‌گری* آلمان برای بهبود روابط ایران با اسرائیل را مطرح کرد.

آقای گابریل اولین مقام ارشد غربی است که بعد از توافق هسته‌ای ایران با قدرت‌های جهانی به تهران سفر می‌کند.

دولت اسرائیل از سرسخت‌ و صریح‌ترین منتقدان این توافق است.

@AmazingAtheistFanboy
Khosh omadi mashti . akhe bara chi passwordeto intori kardi ??? yebaregi migofti Mod ha IP ro ban konan .  khosh migzare ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Anyone missed me?


This one sounds soo familiar....militant something........starts with an 'A' .....hmmmm, can't figure out who this person is. I know it's right in my face obvious......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Hey, what's up my bros? I thought I'll create an account since everything is turning into rainbow and butterflies  I see some people like mohsen are upset about the deal?


I'm not upset, but some people who read my critical comments become upset and conclude that I'm upset too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Saudi Commandos Are in Eden, Yemen to Help Abdomansour and Al Qaeda fighters: *They are quite decent soldiers: One of them is even self-armored...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> Saudi Commandos Are in Eden, Yemen to Help Abdomansour and Al Qaeda fighters: *They are quite decent soldiers:*


They look sad and very frightened. May the ISIS al Qaeda supporter goons Rot in hell .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

scythian500 said:


> Saudi Commandos Are in Eden, Yemen to Help Abdomansour and Al Qaeda fighters: *They are quite decent soldiers:*



You DON'T judge a soldier by his appearance, but with his performance in action.

This very same decent soldiers ran away with their tails between their legs facing Houthis, both in 2009 and now in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> You DON'T judge a soldier by his appearance, but with his performance in action.
> 
> This very same decent soldiers ran away with their tails between their legs facing Houthis, both in 2009 and now in 2015.


physical readiness is the first thing asked from a commando.... yani in samte rastiye ba machine gun ba,ad az dore haye sakht va taghat farsaye commandoyee be in shekle nahif dar oomade....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

@Serpentine scythian has a unique way of using sarcasm. It takes skill to notice his sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

اینو دیدین بچه ها...جالبه

http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a257879.pdf



rahi2357 said:


> *یر سوال بردن حق موجودیت این کشور (اسرائیل) مسئله‌ای نیست که ما آلمانی‌ها بتوانیم آن را قبول* کنیم".


نبایدم قبول کنید...شما آلمانیا دهن یهودیا رو سرویس کردین و بعد بجای اینکه یه جایی تو همون المان بهشون بدین فرستادینشون بین یکی از بی مایه ترین مخلوقات خدا



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> غرب اوکراین یا شرق اوکراین؟
> بودن یا نبودن
> مسئله این هست


خیر الاعمال به اوسطها

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2800 said:


> No they don't.
> 
> 90% of none Shia Saudis don't even know names of 5 Imams. I have browsed some of Arab forums and have listened to some of their wahhabi speech on youtube, they don't use (ra) for Shia Imams when they hear or use their names. Some of them only use (ra) for Imam Ali and Hussain (PBUT).
> Those idiots are proud of Abu Sufiyan (worst idol worshipper enemy of prophet Muhammad (PBUH) ), his son Moaviah (enemy of Imam Ali (PBUH) and his grandson Yazid (la) (enemy of Imams Hussain (PBUH) ). Those Nasibis even use (ra) for Yazid and know him as a righteous man!
> 
> Also in our Shia hadithes we have Sufianyi who is from Arabs (probably Saudia) and grandson of Abu Sufiyan and Yazid will be the last enemy of Imam Mahdi (PBUH) and will get killed by his fellows.
> 
> Yazidi schools in Saudia:
> 
> Saudi Wahhabis Name School In Honor Of Yazeed - Islam for Muslims - Nigeria
> 
> 
> Imagine that Prophet Christ (PBUH) had a son and grandson and his grandson got martyred by a Roman man and today some "so called Christian" people exist that were proud of that Roman man. (Certainly if such people today exist we would call them Satan worshippers)
> 
> Now compare what I said with wahhabis and understand the wahhabi folly.




I know about wahabis n their love for yazeed the asshole.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I know about wahabis n their love for yazeed the asshole.


They are really dumb people, they have really really low level of understanding... .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Dude, do you realize that you and Netanyahu are both on the same team? This deal is a way for Iran to improve its relations with its neighbors, stop meddling in affairs that has no benefit for it (Arab-Palestinian issues) and imorose quality of Iranian lives, maybe like Turkey, before Erdogan went crazy.


It's Obama and Netanyahu who are in the same team. regardless of the deal's content, he will keep barking, that's his role. they are just playing the good cope/bad cope.
ignoring the flaws in the deal not only wont help us but will further damage us.
It doesn't matter if it's tomorrow or 7 years and 264 days later, Americans will use the flaws to break their promise, as they have did in all of their previous agreements with Iran and Iranians. remember Mosaddeq? I can very well classify him as your team, what happened to him?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

scythian500 said:


> 26 is like you get 7 or 8 out of 10... it is nearly pilot... for now, you can pilot in atari... couple of more carrots and you're good to go for Shahed-129


Actually it would be 60 out of 60 would be a perfect score, the game is timed 60 seconds so one for each second giving a 60/60 or 100%. I got 26/60 which is 43.33%, I would need at least a score of 36 to be pilot in atari. A true pilot would get at least a score of 45+. I'm still a trainee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@2800

their love is Not just for yazeed but also the monkey lover guy . 

Anyway , mokhtar all the way . burn in hell bastards



AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Mohsen, you need to understand that regardless of what you said, there is no alternative, without this deal sanctions would have piled up and and Iran would have turned into North Korea 2.0, in the meanwhile Arabs would have used the money they're earning (thanks to Iran in the sidelines) to buy even more weapons. Economic prosperity is much more important than missiles, we need to build our infrastructure first.


WCB militant 

I think we gotta admit he is raising good points . i am truly confused here since i've failed in reading the original text of the deal due to lack of time .

if the things they say are true , we're in trouble

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Actually it would be 60 out of 60 would be a perfect score, the game is timed 60 seconds so one for each second giving a 60/60 or 100%. I got 26/60 which is 43.33%, I would need at least a score of 36 to be pilot in atari. A true pilot would get at least a score of 45+. I'm still a trainee.


in its original description +30 was mentioned as threshold for a pilot vision. less than 13 is blind.. i tested myself in tablet (HD), bravia 40 tv (both video and text light settings).. the results were always 28, 29 or 30

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

scythian500 said:


> in its original description +30 was mentioned as threshold for a pilot vision. less than 13 is blind.. i tested myself in tablet (HD), bravia 40 tv (both video and text light settings).. the results were always 28, 29 or 30


I got 30!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

دوستان یه خواهشی دارم 
*لطفا* تا یه مدت که تحریم برداشته بشه و قرار داد امضا بشه , فیتیله بحث و دعوای هسته ای رو بکشید پایین
ما هر چی سر هم بکوبیم این دولتها اخرش کار خودشون رو می کنند 
بحث ما چیزی رو درست نمی کنه
صبر کنیم ببینیم چی میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

@xenoEnsu_14 Guess I must go and get my flying license.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> جالبه, اهل سیستان بلوچستان هستین?



Nah. A city in South of Fars.



rmi5 said:


> Really?!!!



It isn't that strange!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Madali said:


> Nah. A city in South of Fars.
> It isn't that strange!


Omidvaram hamishe movafgah bashi dadash.


haman10 said:


> @2800
> 
> their love is Not just for yazeed but also the monkey lover guy .
> 
> Anyway , mokhtar all the way . burn in hell bastards
> 
> 
> WCB militant
> 
> I think we gotta admit he is raising good points . i am truly confused here since i've failed in reading the original text of the deal due to lack of time .
> 
> if the things they say are true , we're in trouble


That demon alcoholi monkey worshipper tried to destroy Kabba after tragedy of Karbala. Thank God mokhtar did not leave any of his generals alive and Abu Muslim Khorasani elimanted Umayyad acne completely.

That time many of the Arabs supported Yazid inb Moaviah ibn Abu Sufiyan (la) over grandson of prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and many of the Arabs will support his grandson Sufiyani over Imam Mahdi (PBUH) again.

This time Imam Mahdi (PBUH) fellows with black banners which is written on them "یالثارات الحسَین" will not leave any of them alive.

The Sufiyani will begin his movement from Saudia to Syria and Iraq. His army will make carnages in Syria and Iraq and after that they will move to Mecca to destroy Kaaba, but this time none of them will survive. Corps of Yamani and Khorasani will eliminate them inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Tu nazar sanjie press tv 42% ray dadan amrica peymane hasteyi ro mishkane.

PressTV - Homepage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

2800 said:


> Omidvaram hamishe movafgah bashi dadash.
> 
> That demon alcoholi monkey worshipper tried to destroy Kabba after tragedy of Karbala. Thank God mokhtar did not leave any of his generals alive and Abu Muslim Khorasani elimanted Umayyad acne completely.
> 
> That time many of the Arabs supported Yazid inb Moaviah ibn Abu Sufiyan (la) over grandson of prophet Muhammad (PBUH) and many of the Arabs will support his grandson Sufiyani over Imam Mahdi (PBUH) again.
> 
> This time Imam Mahdi (PBUH) fellows with black banners which is written on them "یالثارات الحسَین" will not leave any of them alive.
> 
> The Sufiyani will begin his movement from Saudia to Syria and Iraq. His army will make carnages in Syria and Iraq and after that they will move to Mecca to destroy Kaaba, but this time none of them will survive. Corps of Yamani and Khorasani will eliminate them inshallah.



The World has moved on I am afraid. 

Wake up.


----------



## Aramagedon

@rmi5

Man gahi oghat fekr mikonam in turka az wahhabiaye arabestan ham harumzade taran.

Huge bomb blast hits activists in Turkey, at least 28 killed, near 100 wouded


Full Moon said:


> The World has moved on I am afraid.
> 
> Wake up.


And your wahhabi pigs are killing Syrian and Iraqis people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> The World has moved on I am afraid.
> 
> Wake up.


Yeah . it really didn't . not yours at least little wahhabi .

how are the time bombs doing ? and hey did you know that exposure to NG and ethylene glyco-dinitrate causes cardiovascular diseases ? that , and oral consumption of lizard uvula .

@Daneshmand @JEskandari aren't i right doctors ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> Yeah . it really didn't . not yours at least little wahhabi .
> 
> how are the time bombs doing ? and hey did you know that exposure to NG and ethylene glyco-dinitrate causes cardiovascular diseases ? that , and oral consumption of lizard uvula .
> 
> @Daneshmand @JEskandari aren't i right doctors ?


Come on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

JEskandari said:


> Come on


What ?  i was just giving him medical advise man .

Cardiovascular mortality among munitions workers exposed to nitroglycerin and dinitrotoluene. - PubMed - NCBI

Baba khob bahs elmi darim mikonim doctor joon . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Yeah . it really didn't . not yours at least little wahhabi .
> 
> how are the time bombs doing ? and hey did you know that exposure to NG and ethylene glyco-dinitrate causes cardiovascular diseases ? that , and oral consumption of lizard uvula .
> 
> @Daneshmand @JEskandari aren't i right doctors ?



Yes, the Monday disease. But the most important symptom component of this disease is headache, for which it is necessary to have a head first, not an empty ball with two eyes stitched on it.



Full Moon said:


> The World has moved on I am afraid.
> 
> Wake up.



Well, Iran has actually moved on. But you guys have a lot to answer to the Sunni world. The misery, the pains and the incalculable suffering of the Sunni world is due to the ideology coming out of Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> Yes, the Monday disease. But the most important symptom component of this disease is headache, for which it is necessary to have a head first, not an empty ball with two eyes stitched on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Iran has actually moved on. But you guys have a lot to answer to the Sunni world. The misery, the pains and the incalculable suffering of the Sunni world is due to the ideology coming out of Saudi Arabia.



I thought you got a bigger brain. I don't blame @haman10 or the other guy @2800 for what they say, especially @haman10 as he is a straight up akhoond. Iran hasn't moved on still. There are massive chest beating in every Iranian city during Ashura. It was a 7th century battle so massive chest beating and sharp metals self injuries are ought to be discouraged by the Iranian government. It was basically a 7th century tribal Arab war between Bani Hashim and Bani Umayyah. No one in Iran should worry about it.


----------



## Aramagedon

*انتقاد قانونگذاران دوحزبی آمریکا از صدور قطعنامه شورای امنیت درباره ایران*






سناتور باب کورکر

اعضای دوحزب کنگره آمریکا از این که دولت باراک اوباما تصمیم گرفت سازمان ملل متحد مقدم بر کنگره، درباره توافق جامع اتمی ایران رأی دهد، انتقاد کرده اند. اما دولت باراک اوباما روز دوشنبه گفت رای شواری امنیت مانع ایفای نقش کنگره نمی شود.

قانونگذاران جمهوریخواه کنگره رای قاطع مثبت شورای امنیت سازمان ملل به توافق اتمی ایران را مورد انتقاد قرار داده و می گویند کاخ سفید برای جلب حمایت بین المللی از توافق ایران، کنگره را دور زده است.

الیوت انگل، نماینده پرنفوذ دمکرات از ایالت نیویورک و عضو کمیته روابط خارجی مجلس نمایندگان آمریکا در انتقاد از اوباما با اد رویس، رئیس جمهوریخواه این کمیته همصدا شده است. آنها در بیانیه ای مشترک گفته اند اینکه شورای امنیت قبل از کنگره آمریکا درباره توافق با ایران وارد عمل شده و تصمیم گیری کرده، «نا امیدکننده» است.

آنان همچنین گفتند «رای شورای امنیت هر چه که باشد، کنگره نقش خود را ایفا خواهد کرد.» بیشتر انتقادهای جلسه روز دوشنبه کنگره از سوی جمهوری خواهان بود.

جان کورنین، سناتور جمهوریخواه از تگزاس هم این اقدام را «توهین به مردم آمریکا» توصیف کرد و گفت «اگر توافق امنیت آمریکاییان را به مخاطره اندازد کنگره آن را رد خواهد کرد.»

مارکو روبیو، سناتور جمهوریخواه از فلوریدا و نامزد انتخابات دور آینده ریاست جمهوری آمریکا، با توجه به جلسه شورای امنیت درباره توافق اتمی ایران و همزمان بازگشایی سفارتخانه های آمریکا و کوبا در پایتخت های دو طرف، دوشنبه ۲۰ ژوئیه را «دوشنبه تسلیم» خواند.

جان بینر، رئیس جمهوریخواه مجلس نمایندگان آمریکا از ایالت اوهایو، وضع موجود را «شروعی بد برای توافقی بد» توصیف کرد و گفت: «چنین رای گیری آن هم تنها ۲۴ ساعت پس از ارائه اسناد توافق به کنگره، امنیت ملی ما را تهدید می کند و ناقض روح بررسی توافق اتمی ایران در کنگره است.» مقصود بینر فرصت ۶۰ روزه کنگره برای بررسی توافق جامع اتمی ایران است که از روز دوشنبه آغاز شد.

باب کورکر، رئیس کمیته روابط خارجی سنا اقدام دولت اوباما را نامناسب توصیف کرد و گفت در مهلت پیش رو، اعضای دو حزبی کنگره توافق اتمی ایران را «موشکافانه بررسی خواهند کرد.»

استنی هویر، از رهبران دموکرات مجلس نمایندگان هم در واکنش گفت رای شورای امنیت باید به تاخیر می افتاد.

جمهوریخواهان دیگری هم از جمله سناتورها لیندزی گرام وتام کاتن واکنشهای مشابهی علیه رای گیری در شورای امنیت ابراز کرده اند.

جاش ارنست سخنگوی کاخ سفید در جلسه خبری روز دوشنبه کوشید در پاسخ به خبرنگاران در این زمینه توضیح دهد و گفت رای شورای امنیت ابدا هیچ تاثیری درعملکرد و بررسی کنگره درباره توافق ندارد.

از طرف دیگر جان کری وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا و ارنست مونیز وزیر انرژی و جک لو وزیر خزانه داری و یک مقام اطلاعاتی که نامش فاش نشده، روز سه شنبه در کنگره با قانونگذراران از هر دو حزب در جلسات محرمانه دیدار می کنند. پنجشنبه هم جان کری و آقای مونیز در کمیته روابط خارجی سنا حاضر خواهند شد و سه شنبه هفته آینده هم این دو مقام در کمیته روابط خارجی مجلس نمایندگان به سوالات قانونگذاران پاسخ خواهند داد.

در پاسخ به انتقادها، جان کری وزیر خارجه آمریکا گفت: «کنگره دور زده نشده و قانونگذاران دو ماه فرصت دارند تا تصمیم بگیرند.»

Phuck you white British red American murderers.



Daneshmand said:


> Yes, the Monday disease. But the most important symptom component of this disease is headache, for which it is necessary to have a head first, not an empty ball with two eyes stitched on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Iran has actually moved on. But you guys have a lot to answer to the Sunni world. The misery, the pains and the incalculable suffering of the Sunni world is due to the ideology coming out of Saudi Arabia.


Exactly. May the wahhabis go to hell asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

JEskandari said:


> @xenoEnsu_14 Guess I must go and get my flying license.



my record is 32 ... but my eye have some serious problem ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> I thought you got a bigger brain. I don't blame @haman10 or the other guy @2800 for what they say, especially @haman10 as he is a straight up akhoond. Iran hasn't moved on still. There are massive chest beating in every Iranian city during Ashura. It was a 7th century battle so massive chest beating and sharp metals self injuries are ought to be discouraged by the Iranian government. It was basically a 7th century tribal Arab war between Bani Hashim and Bani Umayyah. No one in Iran should worry about it.



It is called dedication to what you believe in. Though in Iran there is no "sharp metal use", this mostly happens in Iraq, Kuwait, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc etc.

Unlike Wahabis, Iranians feel a deep dedication to the Prophet and his household, as do the vast majority of Sunnis eg. the Sufis and the Brelvis etc. 

But Wahabis are different. They do not beat their chest or feel emotional (are almost like robots), then they go on slaughtering innocent people left and right, blowing up innocent women and children and generally feel good when they are destroying the world around them. This is the standard definition of a sociopath, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> I thought you got a bigger brain. I don't blame @haman10 or the other guy @2800 for what they say, especially @haman10 as he is a straight up akhoond. Iran hasn't moved on still. There are massive chest beating in every Iranian city during Ashura. It was a 7th century battle so massive chest beating and sharp metals self injuries are ought to be discouraged by the Iranian government. It was basically a 7th century tribal Arab war between Bani Hashim and Bani Umayyah. No one in Iran should worry about it.


You as an atheist Saudi say this meanwhile in Saudia people are calling Yazid with (ra) !

I have seen several Saudis here insulting Ahlulbayt despite you have low number in PDF. Musanna, Mosamania, Juba, Umayyad empire ... are some of them.

Today I found this thread in ME which was related to one of the new threads. I found this thread as an interesting thread and read some of its pages. A Saudi guy here is registered that has the "Yzd Khalifa" name. This dumb is saying Yazid is our Khlifa!!! He means Sunni Yazid defeated Shia Imam Hussain (PBUH). That dumb doesn't realize that, Yazid was a pagan and Imam Hussain (PBUH) was grandson of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH).

Saudi bid to Iran, admission of defeat

This is your level of great understanding!


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> Nah. A city in South of Fars.



It is actually Pars. Just saying (at least in English we should use the correct version of these names).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Daneshmand said:


> It is actually Pars. Just saying (at least in English we should use the correct version of these names).


Good point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> It is called dedication to what you believe in. Though in Iran there is no "sharp metal use", this mostly happens in Iraq, Kuwait, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc etc.
> 
> Unlike Wahabis, Iranians feel a deep dedication to the Prophet and his household, as do the vast majority of Sunnis eg. the Sufis and the Brelvis etc.
> 
> But Wahabis are different. They do not beat their chest or feel emotional (are almost like robots), then they go on slaughtering innocent people left and right, blowing up innocent women and children and generally feel good when they are destroying the world around them. This is the standard definition of a sociopath, by the way.



Let's say for the sake of argument that all the salafies/wahhabis are bad and terrible as you described. That doesn't mean that Iranians should still continue to buy into the mass delusion that they have been thrown into. You need someone like Ahmad Kasravi or Ali Akbar Hukmi Zadeh to wake them up (the later is the author of *اسرار هزار ساله*). There is an over focus on the tribal/Islamic civil wars than the faith itself. Why on Earth Iranians are supposed to still cry over what happened in the 7th century's battles? They can believe and love the prophet and his household without taking that to an irrational level.


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> Let's say for the sake of argument that all the salafies/wahhabis are bad and terrible as you described. That doesn't mean that Iranians should still continue to buy into the mass delusion that they have been thrown into. You need someone like Ahmad Kasravi or Ali Akbar Hukmi Zadeh to wake them up (the later is the author of *اسرار هزار ساله*). There is an over focus on the tribal/Islamic civil wars than the faith itself. Why on Earth Iranians are supposed to still cry over what happened in the 7th century's battles? They can believe and love the prophet and his household without taking that to an irrational level.



I do not know who those people are, so I can't comment on them.

But I think you seriously do not understand the dynamics of faith, history, culture and their inter-dependencies. 

I do not care who is doing what as long as they remain civil and humane. A wahabi can do and believe in whatever he wants to believe in, as long as it remains within the bounds of humanity and not trying to impose his version of "faith" on the rest of the world by force of terror. 

What you are doing here is no more different. You are trying to ridicule other people's faith (note that I did not ridicule your faith only your doings and your dispositions) in order to de-humanize them through Takfir. You are hurt about Iran's rise so you need to compensate by ridiculing matters in faith and how people dedicate themselves on a personal level to their faith.

These things have no bearing. Mark my word that in the next few decades the Saudis and Wahabis will go through such transformations in their own faith (mostly in a bad way), that you will forget about what Shias, non-Wahabi Sunnis, Alawites, Zaidis and others are doing. 

You better start worrying about where your faith is going, rather than about Iranians. You are fast approaching the edge of cliff at the end of your short road and your eyes are fixed on back mirror looking at what Iran is doing in the other lane. Well, that other lane is the airport runway and Iran is about to take off. You better save your car and stop worrying about Iran's flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> I do not know who those people are, so I can't comment on them.
> 
> But I think you seriously do not understand the dynamics of faith, history, culture and their inter-dependencies.
> 
> I do not care who is doing what as long as they remain civil and humane. A wahabi can do and believe in whatever he wants to believe in, as long as it remains within the bounds of humanity and not trying to impose his version of "faith" on the rest of the world by force of terror.
> 
> What you are doing here is no more different. You are trying to ridicule other people's faith (note that I did not ridicule your faith only your doings and your dispositions) in order to de-humanize them through Takfir. You are hurt about Iran's rise so you need to compensate by ridiculing matters in faith and how people dedicate themselves on a personal level to their faith.
> 
> These things have no bearing. Mark my word that in the next few decades the Saudis and Wahabis will go through such transformations in their own faith (mostly in a bad way), that you will forget about what Shias, non-Wahabi Sunnis, Alawites, Zaidis and others are doing.
> 
> You better start worrying about where your faith is going, rather than about Iranians. You are fast approaching the edge of cliff at the end of your short road and your eyes are fixed on back mirror looking at what Iran is doing in the other lane. Well, that other lane is the airport runway and Iran is about to take off. You better save your car and stop worrying about Iran's flight.



As always, you miss the fucking point.

That was @Abii 's best judgment ever about any PDF member.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> Phuck you white British red American murderers.


I is hurt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I is hurt...


You are a turk. Anyway my cursing was toward American politicians not the people.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

بلندر said:


> my record is 32 ... but my eye have some serious problem ...


Mine is 32 now, I went up two points. Hope your eye gets better.


2800 said:


> You are a turk. Anyway my cursing was toward American politicians not the people.


No matter how many times I've denied being a Turk, everybody keeps calling me one. 

I was being sarcastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I is hurt...


lol 

then you should be , you little yank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Mine is 32 now, I went up two points. Hope your eye gets better.
> 
> No matter how many times I've denied being a Turk, everybody keeps calling me one.
> 
> I was being sarcastic.


But you are always surfing in turk section. 

Are you 14 years old btw ?

@rmi5 Bro where are you? I've missed you.

دوستان یکی از مثبت ترین مزیت هایی که توافق هسته ای ایران داشت این بود که باعث میشه قیمت نفت بیش از پیش بیاد پایین همچنین تقاضا رو برای نفت عربستان کاهش میده و این دو عامل رو هم ديگه کمر اقتصاد عربستان رو می شکنه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> then you should be , you little yank


LOL you fell for the crocodile tears 



2800 said:


> But you are always surfing in turk section.


By that logic since everyone is on a Pakistan they are all Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> LOL you fell for the crocodile tears
> 
> By that logic since everyone is on a Pakistan they are all Pakistanis.


Which state of America do you living in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> Which state of America do you living in?


Somewhere in Florida. Why?


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Somewhere in Florida. Why?


Being curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Mine is 32 now, I went up two points. Hope your eye gets better.
> 
> No matter how many times I've denied being a Turk, everybody keeps calling me one.
> 
> I was being sarcastic.



I test for Artesh and they reject me for my eyes ... and I was just want to enter to ground forces ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

بلندر said:


> I test for Artesh and they reject me for my eyes ... and I was just want to enter to ground forces ...


جدا ?

@The Last of us 

Chetori refigh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> جدا ?
> 
> @The Last of us
> 
> Chetori refigh?




Salam dadash, kheili khoob nistam. In "deal" hasteyi kheili badtareh oon bood ke aval fekr kardam.
We'll see what happens. Initially I was very pro it, but after the UNSC draft, things are different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

2800 said:


> جدا ?
> 
> @The Last of us
> 
> Chetori refigh?




سربازی هم به همین خاطر معاف شدم ... البته می خوام عمل لیزیکش کنم ...


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> Salam dadash, kheili khoob nistam. In "deal" hasteyi kheili badtareh oon bood ke aval fekr kardam.
> We'll see what happens. Initially I was very pro it, but after the UNSC draft, things are different.


Eee, mishe begi che moshkelayi kashf Kardi?
In any case ghose nakhor.
Albate in badbakhtie alane ma vase ine ke mardom be jaye velayati rouhani ro entekhab kardan.
Man az zarif badam nemiad amma emruz zarif unmade bud majles rast rast dorugh migoft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Somewhere in Florida. Why?



Didn't you have an account here a while back with Turkish flags? That member also had a very similar name to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

بلندر said:


> سربازی هم به همین خاطر معاف شدم ... البته می خوام عمل لیزیکش کنم ...


سربازی معاف شدی خوش بحالت. حالا چرا ميخاي بري ارتش یا سرباز بشی، این چیزا درآمدی ندارن که.


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> Eee, mishe begi che moshkelayi kashf Kardi?
> In any case ghose nakhor.



In snap back mechanism kheilie bad hast. Yani, chand sale dige ke yek administration zadid beyad too amerika, ina mitonan be asooni sanction ho ro dobareh bezaran roo Iran, they can do so using any random excuse and no one can stop them! In Chinese vs Russian haye ahmagh, veto powershoono as dast dadan! Va moshkele dige, test mooshak hast ye toye UNSC ban hast! Hani agar Iran mooshak test kone, ina mitonan dobareh sanctionha ro bezaran roomoon.

Va bozorgtarin moshkel? In zasoosa perdar sookhte IAEA mitanon be ma began mikhan military sitehamoonro inspect konan va agar ma nazarim, ina motonan sanction ha ro bezaran roo moon!

Khak bar sareh zavad zarif. Yani rid be ma!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

This is what I found when searched Xeno:








The Last of us said:


> In snap back mechanism kheilie bad hast. Yani, chand sale dige ke yek administration zadid beyad too amerika, ina mitonan be asooni sanction ho ro dobareh bezaran roo Iran, they can do so using any random excuse and no one can stop them! In Chinese vs Russian haye ahmagh, veto powershoono as dast dadan! Va moshkele dige, test mooshak hast ye toye UNSC ban hast! Hani agar Iran mooshak test kone, ina mitonan dobareh sanctionha ro bezaran roomoon.
> 
> Va bozorgtarin moshkel? In zasoosa perdar sookhte IAEA mitanon be ma began mikhan military sitehamoonro inspect konan va agar ma nazarim, ina motonan sanction ha ro bezaran roo moon!
> 
> Khak bar sareh zavad zarif. Yani rid be ma!


Bitter facts. Hala ghose nakhor ayande ro kesi nadide shayad ettefaghi nayofte.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> Bitter facts. Hala ghose nakhor ayande ro kesi nadide shayad ettefaghi nayofte.



Are, ma bayad bebinim chi mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

2800 said:


> سربازی معاف شدی خوش بحالت. حالا چرا ميخاي بري ارتش یا سرباز بشی، این چیزا درآمدی ندارن که.



چون کلا درآمدی ندارم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

بلندر said:


> چون کلا درآمدی ندارم ...


ایشالله که چرخ زندگیت همیشه بچرخه دادش. اتفاقا ارتشی شدن هم خوبه من چند تا دوست دارم پدرشون ارتشيه.



The Last of us said:


> Are, ma bayad bebinim chi mishe.


Acha rasti shoma Max Payne 1 to bazi kardi? Max Payne 1 ghashang tain va mitunam joze avalin bazi hayi bude ke ba pc bazi kardam vaghti faghat 13 salam bud.


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Man gahi oghat fekr mikonam in turka az wahhabiaye arabestan ham harumzade taran.
> 
> Huge bomb blast hits activists in Turkey, at least 28 killed, near 100 wouded



Khodeshoun in kaar ra kardand digeh. mikhaan har kaari misheh bekonand ta hezb e kurd ra az ghodrat hazf konand.



AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> @rmi5 @Abii So what has been going on guys?


Nothing. I have just been busy working.



2800 said:


> But you are always surfing in turk section.
> 
> Are you 14 years old btw ?
> 
> @rmi5 Bro where are you? I've missed you.
> 
> دوستان یکی از مثبت ترین مزیت هایی که توافق هسته ای ایران داشت این بود که باعث میشه قیمت نفت بیش از پیش بیاد پایین همچنین تقاضا رو برای نفت عربستان کاهش میده و این دو عامل رو هم ديگه کمر اقتصاد عربستان رو می شکنه ...


Saram sholough hast, aziz jan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> Why on Earth Iranians are supposed to still cry over what happened in the 7th century's battles?


Saudi brother.. It happens for the exact reasons that Christians honer the birth and crucification of prophet Jesus (A.S), for the same reason that people honor rightious chamiopns who sacrified their lives for the sake of their people, they land or their relgion.

In Shia living to the memory of Karbala is recommended as it is recommended to cheer up in prophet Muhammad Be'sat day or Ghadir dar or Prophet Muhammad's birthday... This is very civilized to keep these incidents alive by holding the memory of these incidents and what happened in it. Specially if Muslims benefit from holding it.

Karbala has two messages generally. First, you not only can die for a good cause but you must look forward to it. Second, even though you are very little in numbers, don't worry. Righteous people were always in little numbers through out history. Being in little numbers does not mean to accept himulation and Zolm. I can say, this very distinct message of Karbala is well received by Shia. One of the main reasons Shia is very stubborn in its fight against Zolm and non-Muslim rulers is Karbala.

If it is something happened centuries ago and we must let it, I should tell you that most of what we as humans have today is based on something happened not centuries ago but sometimes thousands of years ago. It is our business as it is everybody else's business. Religion is not something racial or tribal so we let it go because it happened in an Arab society.. This does not just make sense bro...

No matter why Shia cries for Karbala, it obviously benefits them very much. It is an endless force in heart of every Muslim Shia to fight against Taghout and Zolm, don't be afraid if they are outnumbered and do the right thing. Karbala incident is one of the most morally pure and beautiful stories you have in whole world.

If you still has doubts about it, which you do but I know that you are not a blind متعصب guy. Therefore, I refer you to two different sources, may God guides all toward truth and love:

1- What Christian scholars are saying about Karbala:

Imam Hussain (A.S.) in View of Intellects, Philosophers and Orientalists
Al Hussein (a.s.) in the eyes on non-Muslims
Quotes about Imam Hussain (a.s) by renowned personalities

2- What Sunni Scholars said about Karbala:

Use translate.google.com if you like to read what main Sunni scholars think about Imama Hussein and Karbala:
عزاداری امام حسین علیه السلام در میان اهل سنت

Actually, no muslim can ignore the position of Imam Hussein with prophet Muhammad. He is a pure respect among all Muslims. Now, compare it with it Yazid ben Moaviyah.

I met a French guys who converted to Islam somewhere. We had the chance to have a dinner together. I asked him what made him choose Ah al beit to the majority Sunni sect. He said something very interesting.

He said during the time that he spent researching about Islam, he came along the Shia concept of "Ismat of Prophet and Ahl Al beit" then he started a comprehensive research about it.

"I have been studying all major religions in last 10 years and surprisingly I could not find a single sin in the lives of Muhammad (p.b.u.h) and his ahl al beit while there are plenty of sins in lives of other significant religious leaders including Sunni Kholafa" He said.

*Infallibility *is a good sign that Hussein would not have been fighting Yazid for a simple tribal reason. To know more about why Shia Muslims believe in infallibility of Prophet and ahl al beit I refer you to this book in google:

Shi'i Islam: Origins, Faith and Practices - Mohammad A. Shomali - Google Books

The Significance of the Ahl al-Bayt (The Prophet's Family)

So it is never about a war between tribal arabs centuries ago. It is about the concepts that arise from that incident and from a believe that your heart and soul as a human been and as a Muslim can not be indifferent to such a huge lesson in history of Islam.

*Now read about who was YAZID:*

Chapter 9: Who was Yazid? | A Probe into the History of Ashura' | Books on Islam and Muslims | Al-Islam.org

Or here:

Harrah – Another proof of Yazid’s transgression | Serat Online




rmi5 said:


> mikhaan har kaari misheh bekonand ta hezb e kurd ra az ghodrat hazf konand.


Ahsant.. Exactly...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

The Last of us said:


> Didn't you have an account here a while back with Turkish flags? That member also had a very similar name to you.


Nope, this is my only account on here.


2800 said:


> This is what I found when searched Xeno:


ROFLAO!!!!  I got it from the greek word xenos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

انفجاری که آبروی دستگاه اطلاعاتی اردوغان را برد +تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

* عربستان سعوی به راحتی برای جریان شیرازی و بعثه وی ویزا صادر می‌کند

عربستان سعودی که این همه ادعا می‌کند سنی تندرو هستند؛ ادعای تندروی در تسنن می‌کنند، باید بیش از همه نسبت به گروه سیدصادق شیرازی و تشیع انگلیسی برخورد بکنند. در حالی که شما می‌‌بینید این نوع تشیع کاملاً از سوی عربستان حمایت می‌شود. حمایت مالی می‌شود. حمایت سیاسی می‌شود. اینها هر وقت بخواهند به عربستان بروند، راه برایشان باز است.

بعثه سیدصادق شیرازی در عربستان بدون این که با جمهوری اسلامی هماهنگ بشود یا مثلاً سازمان حج به آنها مجوز بدهد خود سفارت عربستان به آنها مجوز می‌دهد. این جوری همکاری می‌کند. بخواهند برای هر کسی از هر جای دنیا در انگلیس اقامت بگیرند یا بخواهند شناسنامه انگلیسی بگیرند، بدون محدودیت به آنها داده می‌شود. حمایت سیاسی می‌شوند. حمایت اقتصادی می‌شوند. حمایت فکری می‌شوند.

ساخت 2 نیروگاه هسته‌ای در سواحل مکران - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> You graduated? DOCTOR! MOBARAK



Na hanouz, vali kheyli ham ta graduationam namounde 
School days will get over soon. Baayad kam kam be fekr e kaar va zan gereftan va ... basham.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Are sefid poost begiriha



sefid poust va mou meshki 
Man be yek chizi shbih e Natalie Portman ham raaziyam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Hahaha eyval be eshteha



 
To che tor? che khabaraa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> Excuse my French but in latina adamhaye mother coffee hastan lol dokhtaraye gold diggeri daran


 You are right. 


> I'm not looking really, women are just looking for resources for their eggs.


Don't be stingy bro. I understand that you may not want to spend money on them, but having a family is important, at least for me as a conservative person. You need to look for a right woman raised in a good family, not just a girl with the best looks. I will expect at least one son and one daughter from my future wife, that's good from many aspects, in which one of them is keeping your wife busy, and reduce your future headaches, and her "Gir daadan" va "Negh zadan".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> I have no problem spending money on a woman, but if their sole purpose is to get their hands on your money or because of your position then I prefer to stay alone and jack off than to be with those kind of women.



Bro, that's why I told you to look for the right type of women, which I meant Conservative ones. I know you and @Abii are liberals, but believe me dude, the chance of forming a proper real family(Not gold diggers, nor "Sohaan e A'esaab", nor cheater, ...) with a conservative woman is orders of magnitude better than even thinking about living with the cute liberal girl out there in a night club with tattoos on her booty. But, I guess you guys don't like to live with conservatives in general

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

AmazingAtheistFanboy said:


> I'm Libertarian actually  No, I totally get ya, and I don't mean to insult women, there are plenty of manwhores out there too, like Abii said, (I might be rephrasing tho, but the context us the same I believe) "Just because you don't have the same opportunities, you can't criticize those who do", I'm no Brad Pitt or whomever the male benchmark for beaty is these days, but belive me, I also had my faur share of opportunities.



To tease you a bit, you are a libertarian of bill maher type not the original type. 
Dude, as I understand, everything in life is about principles. According to my principles, everything is not about having sex. I was raised in a very rich family, I have good looks, and since I reached puberty age, I could literally sleep with tens of girls. But, my principles has told me to put emphasis on other aspects of my life, like education, learning to earn money, networking, ... If your purpose is only getting laid, then it's not that difficult bro, specially for you as a smart person. Just go to a bar every night for one month, drink alcohol to get courage, and start flirting with girls. You are a smart person and I guarantee that you will understand how to get laid after 1 or 2 weeks. There is no such magic thing as a manwhore or those terms like Alpha-male. If you just change your goals and put emphasis on becoming a manwhore, you can easily become one in a month. one does not even need to be super rich or having good looks, or nice jobs, ... But, everything in this world has consequences. If you become a manwhore for enjoying your 20s and early 30s, then you should kiss goodbye for having a real family for rest of your life. Do your calculations bro, and ignore the garbage culture that liberal media is trying to impose on you and on your life. Our lives is already too short for seeking our important goals.  Maybe I sound too conservative for you, and you don't hold my values or viewpoints, and you may want to ignore them, but that's how I see the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

اتفاق شگفت انگیز در رتبه پنج و شش کنکور سراسری | فرهنگ نیوز

http://javanonline.ir/fa/news/725848/کتاب-آشپزی-کدبانوی-ایرانی-در-جهان-اول-شد

@Tomyris

Dear sis are u Iranian or Algerian?


----------



## Azizam

Militant got banned for the name?


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*نیاز هست حتی یکبار دیگر جشن ملی بگیریم*
*عجب خبری اومده*
*باور نکردنیه*



*Iran to join ITER project*




*Iran plans to join a plan for the construction of the world's largest nuclear fusion reactor known as the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) in France.*

“The nuclear fusion reactor, which is to be launched in France, will generate 300 MW of power. Trade reactors will be made in case the project goes well,” said Mahmoud Qoran-Nevis, the head of Plasma Physics Studies Department of Science and Research Branch of Islamic Azad University, ISNA wrote.

The reactor is expected to be launched on a trial basis in 2021.

“Nuclear fusion can be controlled only for a few seconds and needs research reactors that work continuously to generate power,” he said, adding that the studies are not monopolized by certain countries anymore because the construction process requires more time and expense.

*Researchers from Europe, the US, Japan, South Korea and India made joint investments to design the research reactor. Each part of the reactor will be designed and built by one of these countries.*

Qoran-Nevis added that the Iranian center is seeking studies on nuclear technology and conducting advanced industrial, medical and pragmatic studies on plasma physics.

*Plasma Physics Studies Department has signed two agreements with the International Atomic Energy Agency.*

Iran to join ITER project








نیروگاهها فعلی در جهان و حتی این 4 تا نیروگاه در حال ساخت ایران , همگی جزو نسل اول نیروگاههای اورانیوم برای زمان ریاست جمهوری نیکسون هستند
در این همه سالها فقط ایمنی نیروگاهها بالا رفته *وبعد از نیم قرن مشکل بازدهی پایین و پسماند این نیروگاههای نسل یک , حل نشده*

نسل اینده این نیروگاهها ,گداخت هسته ای خواهد بود
که دارای بازده بسیار بالا و پسماند صفر هست

*اصلا فکر نمی کردم که ایران با این وضع سیاسی با غرب بتواند در این پروژه همکاری کند
و این مثل روز برام روشن بود و امکانش در حد صفر بود*
یکی از خوبی های توافق که من العان فهمیدم و بسیار خوشحالم این هست که *قرار شده ایران در طرح بین الملی گداخت مشارکت کنه و در خود ایران هم بتواند راکتور گداخت کوچک تحقیقاتی بسازد*

این طرح که در هسته ای ترین کشور دنیا (فرانسه) در حال انجام هست و قرار هست عناصر پایدار تر و ارزان تراز اورانیوم را نیز مصرف کند و بسوزاند

*!!!!!فکرشو بکنید ما می تونیم سوخت این نیروگاه رو از اب دریا تامین کنیم*
و دیگر نیاز به *استخراج پر درد سر عنصر کمیاب و گران قیمت اورانیوم *نیست

اگه بخوام بیشتر توضیح بدم پر بازده ترین و کم خرج ترین نیروگاه جهان همین خورشید ما هست
که عناصر فراوانی(در اصل فراوان ترین و ارزان ترین عنصر) همچون هیدوژن را می سوزاند و به پسماند بی خطری مانند هلیم می دهد
این طرح هم گرته برداری از هسته خورشید هست








*حالا عمق فاجعه رو ببینید*
 سخنان فریدون عباسی- رئیس سابق سازمان انرژی اتمی

*طرح گداخت بهانه‌ای برای فرار از غنی‌سازی*
رئیس سابق سازمان انرژی اتمی با بیان اینکه *طرح گداخت بهانه‌ای برای فرار از غنی‌سازی باشد*، ‌گفت: *صنعت هسته‌ای با جایگزینی مدیران تکنوکرات‌ها به جای مدیران جهادی آسیب خواهد دید.*
farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13940406001002

من اصلا در این شک کردم که ایشون حتی دکتر باشه
ماشالله از متخصص جماعت هم دل خونی داره



*حالا فکرشو بکنید که این جناب متخصص جهادی , معترض شرکت ما در طرح گداخت هم هستند*
*این مدیریت جهادی دیگه چه کوفتی هست؟*
*تا این حد خیانت؟*
------------------


این هم نیروگاه فرانسه
Here Comes the Sun










*من شرکت در این پروژه رو به کل نیروگاههای هسته ای فعلی ترجیح می دم*
*اقایون هنوز هم نگران ضرر ایران در توافق هستید؟*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

@Serpentine, why did @AmazingAtheistFanboy get banned?


----------



## Tomyris

2800 said:


> اتفاق شگفت انگیز در رتبه پنج و شش کنکور سراسری | فرهنگ نیوز
> 
> http://javanonline.ir/fa/news/725848/کتاب-آشپزی-کدبانوی-ایرانی-در-جهان-اول-شد
> 
> @Tomyris
> 
> Dear sis are u Iranian or Algerian?


yes my brother, I am Algerian and Iranian



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 @SOHEIL @Serpentine
> @SOHEIL @New @rmi5 @kollang @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @raptor22 @bozorgmehr @Abii @Surenas @The SiLent crY @Arminkh@@yavar @The Last of us @Gold Eagle @behnam @Commandant @Aspahbod @Militant Atheist
> and others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *نیاز هست حتی یکبار دیگر جشن ملی بگیریم*
> *عجب خبری اومده*
> *باور نکردنیه*
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran to join ITER project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran plans to join a plan for the construction of the world's largest nuclear fusion reactor known as the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) in France.*
> 
> “The nuclear fusion reactor, which is to be launched in France, will generate 300 MW of power. Trade reactors will be made in case the project goes well,” said Mahmoud Qoran-Nevis, the head of Plasma Physics Studies Department of Science and Research Branch of Islamic Azad University, ISNA wrote.
> 
> The reactor is expected to be launched on a trial basis in 2021.
> 
> “Nuclear fusion can be controlled only for a few seconds and needs research reactors that work continuously to generate power,” he said, adding that the studies are not monopolized by certain countries anymore because the construction process requires more time and expense.
> 
> *Researchers from Europe, the US, Japan, South Korea and India made joint investments to design the research reactor. Each part of the reactor will be designed and built by one of these countries.*
> 
> Qoran-Nevis added that the Iranian center is seeking studies on nuclear technology and conducting advanced industrial, medical and pragmatic studies on plasma physics.
> 
> *Plasma Physics Studies Department has signed two agreements with the International Atomic Energy Agency.*
> 
> Iran to join ITER project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نیروگاهها فعلی در جهان و حتی این 4 تا نیروگاه در حال ساخت ایران , همگی جزو نسل اول نیروگاههای اورانیوم برای زمان ریاست جمهوری نیکسون هستند
> در این همه سالها فقط ایمنی نیروگاهها بالا رفته *وبعد از نیم قرن مشکل بازدهی پایین و پسماند این نیروگاههای نسل یک , حل نشده*
> 
> نسل اینده این نیروگاهها ,گداخت هسته ای خواهد بود
> در *موضوع بازده فرق نیروگاه نسل یک و نیروگاه گداخت به مانند فرق موتور بخار و صفحه خورشیدی است*
> 
> 
> *اصلا فکر نمی کردم که ایران با این وضع سیاسی با غرب بتواند در این پروژه همکاری کند
> و این مثل روز برام روشن بود و امکانش در حد صفر بود*
> یکی از خوبی های توافق که من العان فهمیدم و بسیار خوشحالم این هست که *قرار شده ایران در طرح بین الملی گداخت مشارکت کنه و در خود ایران هم بتواند راکتور گداخت کوچک تحقیقاتی بسازد*
> 
> این طرح که در هسته ای ترین کشور دنیا (فرانسه) در حال انجام هست قرار هست و قرار هست عناصر پایدار تر و ارزان تراز اورانیوم را نیز مصرف کند و بسوزاند
> 
> !!!!!فکرشو بکنید ما می تونیم سوخت این نیروگاه رو از اب دریا تامین کنیم
> و دیگر نیاز به *استخراج پر درد سر عنصر کمیاب و گران قیمت اورانیوم *نیست
> 
> اگه بخوام بیشتر توضیح بدم پر بازده ترین و کم خرج ترین نیروگاه جهان همین خورشید ما هست
> که عناصر فراوانی(در اصل فراوان ترین و ارزان ترین عنصر) همچون هیدوژن را می سوزاند و به پسماند بی خطری مانند هلیم می دهد
> این طرح هم گرته برداری از هسته خورشید هست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *حالا عمق فاجعه رو ببینید*
> سخنان فریدون عباسی- رئیس سابق سازمان انرژی اتمی
> 
> *طرح گداخت بهانه‌ای برای فرار از غنی‌سازی*
> رئیس سابق سازمان انرژی اتمی با بیان اینکه *طرح گداخت بهانه‌ای برای فرار از غنی‌سازی باشد*، ‌گفت: *صنعت هسته‌ای با جایگزینی مدیران تکنوکرات‌ها به جای مدیران جهادی آسیب خواهد دید.*
> محورهای گفت‌وگوی تفصیلی فریدون عباسی با فارس: 6 هزار سانتریفیوژ مورد توافق در مذاکرات فرسوده شده‌اند/ طرح گداخت بهانه‌ای برای فرار از غنی‌سازی
> 
> 
> من اصلا در این شک کردم که ایشون حتی دکتر باشه
> ماشالله از متخصص جماعت هم دل خونی داره
> *
> این مدیریت جهادی دیگه چه کوفتی هست؟*
> 
> 
> *حالا فکرشو بکنید که این جناب متخصص جهادی , معترض شرکت ما در طرح گداخت هم هستند*
> 
> *این حد از خیانت تاریخی مسئولین به کشور , شرم اورهست*
> ------------------
> 
> 
> این هم نیروگاه فرانسه
> Here Comes the Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *من شرکت در این پروژه رو به کل نیروگاههای هسته ای فعلی ترجیح می دم*
> *اقایون هنوز هم نگران ضرر ایران در توافق هستید*



congratulations, it is a great pride for Iran to participate in this great project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Tomyris said:


> yes my brother, I am Algerian and Iranian
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations, it is a great pride for Iran to participate in this great project


Ok sis.


Shahryar Hedayati said:


> @mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 @SOHEIL @Serpentine
> @SOHEIL @New @rmi5 @kollang @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @raptor22 @bozorgmehr @Abii @Surenas @The SiLent crY @Arminkh@@yavar @The Last of us @Gold Eagle @behnam @Commandant @Aspahbod @Militant Atheist
> and others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *نیاز هست حتی یکبار دیگر جشن ملی بگیریم*
> *عجب خبری اومده*
> *باور نکردنیه*
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran to join ITER project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran plans to join a plan for the construction of the world's largest nuclear fusion reactor known as the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) in France.*
> 
> “The nuclear fusion reactor, which is to be launched in France, will generate 300 MW of power. Trade reactors will be made in case the project goes well,” said Mahmoud Qoran-Nevis, the head of Plasma Physics Studies Department of Science and Research Branch of Islamic Azad University, ISNA wrote.
> 
> The reactor is expected to be launched on a trial basis in 2021.
> 
> “Nuclear fusion can be controlled only for a few seconds and needs research reactors that work continuously to generate power,” he said, adding that the studies are not monopolized by certain countries anymore because the construction process requires more time and expense.
> 
> *Researchers from Europe, the US, Japan, South Korea and India made joint investments to design the research reactor. Each part of the reactor will be designed and built by one of these countries.*
> 
> Qoran-Nevis added that the Iranian center is seeking studies on nuclear technology and conducting advanced industrial, medical and pragmatic studies on plasma physics.
> 
> *Plasma Physics Studies Department has signed two agreements with the International Atomic Energy Agency.*
> 
> Iran to join ITER project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نیروگاهها فعلی در جهان و حتی این 4 تا نیروگاه در حال ساخت ایران , همگی جزو نسل اول نیروگاههای اورانیوم برای زمان ریاست جمهوری نیکسون هستند
> در این همه سالها فقط ایمنی نیروگاهها بالا رفته *وبعد از نیم قرن مشکل بازدهی پایین و پسماند این نیروگاههای نسل یک , حل نشده*
> 
> نسل اینده این نیروگاهها ,گداخت هسته ای خواهد بود
> در *موضوع بازده فرق نیروگاه نسل یک و نیروگاه گداخت به مانند فرق موتور بخار و صفحه خورشیدی است*
> 
> 
> *اصلا فکر نمی کردم که ایران با این وضع سیاسی با غرب بتواند در این پروژه همکاری کند
> و این مثل روز برام روشن بود و امکانش در حد صفر بود*
> یکی از خوبی های توافق که من العان فهمیدم و بسیار خوشحالم این هست که *قرار شده ایران در طرح بین الملی گداخت مشارکت کنه و در خود ایران هم بتواند راکتور گداخت کوچک تحقیقاتی بسازد*
> 
> این طرح که در هسته ای ترین کشور دنیا (فرانسه) در حال انجام هست قرار هست و قرار هست عناصر پایدار تر و ارزان تراز اورانیوم را نیز مصرف کند و بسوزاند
> 
> !!!!!فکرشو بکنید ما می تونیم سوخت این نیروگاه رو از اب دریا تامین کنیم
> و دیگر نیاز به *استخراج پر درد سر عنصر کمیاب و گران قیمت اورانیوم *نیست
> 
> اگه بخوام بیشتر توضیح بدم پر بازده ترین و کم خرج ترین نیروگاه جهان همین خورشید ما هست
> که عناصر فراوانی(در اصل فراوان ترین و ارزان ترین عنصر) همچون هیدوژن را می سوزاند و به پسماند بی خطری مانند هلیم می دهد
> این طرح هم گرته برداری از هسته خورشید هست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *حالا عمق فاجعه رو ببینید*
> سخنان فریدون عباسی- رئیس سابق سازمان انرژی اتمی
> 
> *طرح گداخت بهانه‌ای برای فرار از غنی‌سازی*
> رئیس سابق سازمان انرژی اتمی با بیان اینکه *طرح گداخت بهانه‌ای برای فرار از غنی‌سازی باشد*، ‌گفت: *صنعت هسته‌ای با جایگزینی مدیران تکنوکرات‌ها به جای مدیران جهادی آسیب خواهد دید.*
> محورهای گفت‌وگوی تفصیلی فریدون عباسی با فارس: 6 هزار سانتریفیوژ مورد توافق در مذاکرات فرسوده شده‌اند/ طرح گداخت بهانه‌ای برای فرار از غنی‌سازی
> 
> 
> من اصلا در این شک کردم که ایشون حتی دکتر باشه
> ماشالله از متخصص جماعت هم دل خونی داره
> *
> این مدیریت جهادی دیگه چه کوفتی هست؟*
> 
> 
> *حالا فکرشو بکنید که این جناب متخصص جهادی , معترض شرکت ما در طرح گداخت هم هستند*
> 
> *این حد از خیانت تاریخی مسئولین به کشور , شرم اورهست*
> ------------------
> 
> 
> این هم نیروگاه فرانسه
> Here Comes the Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *من شرکت در این پروژه رو به کل نیروگاههای هسته ای فعلی ترجیح می دم*
> *اقایون هنوز هم نگران ضرر ایران در توافق هستید*


خیلی خبر خوبيه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> @Serpentine, why did @AmazingAtheistFanboy get banned?



banned by other mods, don't know the reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> من گفتم بحث نکنیم اما مثل اینکه محسن خان بیخیال کره شمالی شدن ما نیست
> 
> البته دکتر عباسی خبر های امروز رو گوش نکردند
> همین امروز خبرش اومد که قرار هست به زودی قرارداد 2 عدد نیروگاه با چین بسته بشه
> دو عدد نیروگاه دیگر هم چند وقت پیش قراردادش با روسیه کامل شد
> به گفته اقای صالحی :*"ما در دوسال اینده 4 عدد نیروگاه هسته ای در حال ساخت خواهیم داشت"*ه
> 
> تمام این نیروگاهها برای خنگ سازی و انتقال دما نیاز به اب سنگین دارند و این مایع هر چند بار نیز تعویض می شوند
> مثل اب رادیات ماشین شما که هر چند وقت باید عوض بشه
> 
> 
> از سخنان گهربار این متخصص این هست " *دیگر لزومی ندارد که آب سنگین در این راکتور استفاده شود*"ه
> خوب محض اطلاع ما این اراک را برای اب سنگین ساختیم و اسمش هم روش هست* نیروگاه اب سنگین اراک*
> گرچه دراثر واکنش تولید ایزوتوپ سنگین اب , پسماند پولوتونبم نیز تولید می کرد ولی اصل کارش اب سنگین بود
> 
> اب سنگین در ان *استفاده نمی شود* بلکه این نیروگاه اب سنگین را* تولید می کند*
> و اگر این نیروگاه نباشه ما مجبور هستیم اب سنگین 5 تا نیروگاه خودمون را بخریم
> 
> البته یکی از خطوط قرمز رهبر جمهوری اسلامی , حفظ توان تولید اب سنگین در نیروگاه اراک بود
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دوستان , من متنفر از استفاده کردن کلمات احساسی مثل " سرمایه ملی " برای خوراندن حرف به ملت هستم
> العان هر چه قدر هم این فولاد ارزش داشته باشد , قرار نیست که به امریکا هدیه شود
> باز هم دست خود ماست و در جاهای دیگر استفاده می شود نشد می توان اون رو فروخت
> 
> *اصل قضیه . تکه ای فولاد یا رفع تحریم , کدام بیشتر به نفع سرمایه ملی هست؟*


اگر میخوای فارسی جواب بدی بذارش تو این تاپیک که خلاف قوانین سایت نباشه

راکتور اراک آب سنگین تولید نمیکنه بلکه مصرف میکنه
آب سنگین همین الان ( که راکتوری وجود نداره) داره تو اراک تولید میشه ولی کارخونه اش ربطی به راکتور نداره
راکتوری که چینیها یا روسیها برای ما میسازن احتیاجی به اب سنگین نداره وگرنه اصولا غربیها اجازه ساختش رو نمیدادن همونطور که برای اراک اجازش رو ندادن.
عزیزم این یه تیکه فولاد نیست، ماحصل سالها تلاش و تحقیق دانشمندای ماست که دارهخارج میشه، سرمایه واقعی ما (تولید علم) هست که داره خارج میشه
صحبت از فولاد شد جایی که من هستم صبح تا شب سر و کارم با آلیاژهای فولاده. یه تیکه 200 گرمیش رو که اندازه دو تا بند انگشت شماست و چه بسا کار ریختگریش 5 دقیقه هم وقت نبرده باشه با قیمت 300 الی 400 هزار تومن بدست ما میرسه

واما فرق مدیرای تکنوکرات و جهادی
مدیرای تکنوکرات همونایی هستن که میرن برای داشتن دوتا دونه سانتریفیوژ به غرب گدایی میکنن دو سال صنعت هسته ای رو در قبال هیچ تعلیق کردن و آخرش هم بهشون اجازه ندادن
مدیرای جهادی هم همونایی هستن که ظرف 8 سال 19000 سانتریفیوژ نصب کردن تحقیق و توسعه رو به سانتریفیوژ نسل هشت رسوندن تا امروز دوباره سرمایه همون مدیرای تکنوکرات بشه و در قبال هیچ همه چیز رو واگذار کنن

در خصوص گداخت هسته ای و اینکه غربیها کوچکترین کمک علمی به ایران بکنن همینقدر میگم که شتر در خواب بیند پنبه دانه گهی لپ لپ خورد گه دانه دانه
--------
از خدا میخوام از ته دل، که این توافق در مجلس قبول بشه
خواهیم دید بعد از نابود شدن دستاوردای هسته ایمون آمریکاییها چقدر به قولشون عمل میکنن

عراقچی: اگر دبه کنند به سرعت به حالت قبل از مذاکرات برمیگردیم
سخنگوی اوباما: اگر ایران به روز اول بازگردد دیگر نه اراک دارد نه 19000 سانتریفیوژ و نه هفت تن ذخیره اورانیوم که بر اساس آن مذاکره کند
ضمانت اجرای توافق داشته های از دست داده ایران است

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*@mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 @SOHEIL @Serpentine
@SOHEIL @New @rmi5 @kollang @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @raptor22 @bozorgmehr @Abii @Surenas @The SiLent crY @Arminkh@@yavar @The Last of us @Gold Eagle @behnam @Commandant @Aspahbod @Militant Atheist
and others
*​*رآکتور گداخت هسته ای در طرح «ایتر»*​
کشور در کادراش واقع در اکس آن پروانس فرانسه، در یکی از بزرگترین همکاری های علمی روی سیاره زمین، دست به دست هم داده اند تا با استفاده از همان فرآیندی که در خورشید رخ می دهد، انرژی تولید کنند.

این پروژه بین المللی گداخت هسته ای معروف “ایتر” نام دارد که به زبان لاتین به معنی «راه» است*. هدف، تولید انرژی برق ارزان و سالم برای محیط زیست و تداوم پذیر با استفاده از فرآیند هم جوشی در نوع جدید رآکتور هسته ای است.
*
کلودیو روکو، خبرنگار یورونیوز می گوید: «در قلب رآکتور جدید گداخت هسته ای هستیم. وزن این رآکتور دوبرابر وزن برج ایفل است و مکانی به وسعت ۶۰ زمین فوتبال را اشغال خواهد کرد.»

برای اینکه همجوشی رخ دهد، باید فشار و دمای گاز بسیار داغ (یا پلاسمای) حاوی اتمهای سبک، مثل هیدورژن به حدِ دما و فشار در مرکز خورشید برسد، یعنی به دمای* ۱۵۰ میلیون درجه سانتیگراد بالای صفر(حداقل ده برابر دمای هسته خورشید )*. برای رسیدن به این دمای بسیار بالا، باید میدانهای مغناطیسی بسیار پرشدت تولید کرد تا پلاسما را درفضا معلق نگاه دارد چون هیچ ظرفی تاب نگه داشتن این پلاسمای داغ را ندارد. *واکنش همجوشی بین دو ایزوتوپ هیدروژن رخ می دهد: بین دوترویوم و تریتیوم.*

برنار بیگو مدیرکل این پروژه می گوید که بدین ترتیب می توان مشکل تولید انرژی در سیاره زمین را حل کرد*. خبرنگار یورونیوز از وی درباره مزیت تولید انرژی از همجوشی هسته ای، در مقایسه با شکافت هسته ای (فرآیندی که در رآکتورهای فعلی یا در بمب هسته ای رخ می دهد و انرژی تولید می کند) می پرسد و آقای بیگو می گوید:«مهمترین مزیت به خود سوخت مربوط می شود. سوخت این رآکتور هیدروژن است و هیدروژن در طیبعت بسیار فراوان است. آب دریا و
دریاچه ها هیدروژن دارد.* بنابراین *منبعی تمام نشدنی برای انرژی است که صدها میلیون سال دوام خواهد داشت


. مزیت دیگر مربوط به زباله ها و پسماندهاست: در این فرآیند چند پسماند پرتوزا بوجود می آید، اما عمر پرتوزایی این پسماندها کوتاه است، حداکثر چند صد سال در مقایسه با پسماندهای فرآیند شکافت هسته ای که عمر پرتوزایی شان به چند میلیون سال می رسد، کمتر است.»*

از سوی دیگر، فرآیند همجوشی را می توان به آسانی متوقف کرد. در صورتی که برای فرآیند شکافت هسته ای چنین نیست و حتی اگر فرآیند شکافت متوقف شود، چند تن سوخت هسته ای خطرناک باقی می ماند که همچنان گرما و انرژی تولید می کند.


این امید می رود که این رآکتور جدید در این مکان طی بیست سال آینده به کار افتد و بتواند ۳۰۰ مگا وات برق تولید کند.

*دانشمندان ایرانی مرکز تحقیقات فیزیک پلاسمای واحد علوم و تحقیقات دانشگاه آزاد نیز با پروژه ایتر همکاری می کنند.
*


*رآکتور گداخت هسته ای در طرح «ایتر» | euronews, فن آوری روز*





------------------------------------------------







*علی‌اکبر صالحی تشریح کرد
برنامه‌های ایران برای پیشبرد پروژه گداخت هسته‌ای*
رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی با بیان اینکه* گداخت هسته‌ای یکی ازپروژه‌های محوری سازمان انرژی اتمی است*، گفت: معاونت توسعه مدیریت و منابع انسانی سازمان قول داده‌اند تا جایی که امکان دارد این طرح را مورد حمایت مالی قرار دهند
به گزارش گروه فضای مجازی خبرگزاری فارس، روزنامه خراسان نوشت: پروژه گداخت هسته ای، یکی از طرح های مهم و راهبردی است که محققان کشورمان در پژوهشگاه علوم و فنون هسته ای سازمان انرژی اتمی ،همپای کشورهای پیشرفته دنیا، طی سال های اخیر و *به منظور دستیابی به منبع بی پایان انرژی،* گام های بلندی در راستای عملیاتی کردن آن برداشته اند. گداخت تامین کننده انرژی ستارگان است و از نظر اصولی می تواند منبع تقریبا نامحدود انرژی و از نظر محیطی بی خطرترین نوع انرژی روی زمین باشد. دکتر صالحی رئیس سازمان انرژی هسته ای در گفت و گو با خراسان در خصوص آخرین وضعیت این پروژه اظهار داشت: پروژه گداخت هسته ای، از پروژه های بسیار افتخار آفرین کشور است که با سرعت هم به پیش می رود و مهم ترین بخش و یا مهم ترین ویژگی آن نیز نیروی انسانی و خلاقیت های به کارگرفته شده در آن است.

وی با بیان این که تاکنون* نزدیک به 80 نیروی متخصص برجسته در زمینه گداخت هسته ای در کشور تربیت شده اند*، افزود : اکنون درحال تربیت نیرو های متخصص درزمینه گداخت هسته ای هستیم و تاکنون نیز 80 نیروی متخصص برجسته در این زمینه تربیت شده اند واین روال همچنان ادامه دارد.

صالحی با بیان این که گداخت هسته ای یکی از پروژه های محوری سازمان انرژی اتمی است، خاطرنشان کرد: معاونت توسعه مدیریت و منابع انسانی سازمان نیز قول داده اند تا جایی که امکان دارد این طرح را مورد حمایت مالی قرار دهند.

رئیس سازمان انرژی هسته ای افزود:ما انرژی هسته ای را یک انرژی نو می دانیم که صرفا حدود 50 سال از عمر آن می گذرد و به عنوان یک انرژی پاک تلقی می شود.




صالحی با برشمردن دلایل توجه ایران به فناوری هسته ای گفت: دسترسی به فناوری های نو و آماده سازی نسل های آینده برای ورود به عرصه فناوری های جدید، از مهم ترین مواردی است که باعث شده است کشور ما توجه ویژه ای به فناوری هسته ای داشته باش*د.اگر ما هم اکنون وارد فناوری هسته ای شکافت نشویم در آینده نمی توانیم به عرصه انرژی هسته ای جوش یا گداخت قدم بگذاریم. برای این که از شکافت به گداخت برویم، حتما باید به فناوری شکافت مسلط شویم، نیروی انسانی مان را تربیت کنیم و سپس به عرصه گداخت قدم بگذاریم.*

به گفته صالحی؛* گداخت آخرین پاسخ بشر برای تولید انرژی نامحدود است *که درحال حاضر سازمان انرژی اتمی به طور جدی این پروژه را در دست پیگیری دارد و این پروژه ، مسیری رو به جلو را طی می کند.


علی‌اکبر صالحی تشریح کرد برنامه‌های ایران برای پیشبرد پروژه گداخت هسته‌ای











-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


















​


mohsen said:


> اگر میخوای فارسی جواب بدی بذارش تو این تاپیک که خلاف قوانین سایت نباشه
> 
> راکتور اراک آب سنگین تولید نمیکنه بلکه مصرف میکنه




تاسیسات اراک دو بخش داره
بخش 40 مگاوات تحقیقاتی1
بخش تاسیسات اب سنگین2





*" در اراک دو تاسیسات وجود دارد یکی تاسیسات آب سنگین است که فقط آب سنگین تولید می‌کند و دیگری راکتور آب سنگینت کار می‌کند"*

آب سنگین چیست؟ / تفاوت راکتور آب‌سنگین اراک با نیروگاه بوشهر، فردو و نطنز




*"تولیدات نیروگاه شامل آب سنگین و آب سبک است که از محصولات جانبی آب سنگین به شمار می‌رود."
آب سبک یا دوتریوم یکی از محصولات جانبی تولید آب سنگین است که در درمان و پیشگیری از سرطان کاربرد وسیعی دارد *
روزنامهء هموطن سلام - مجتمع اراک تا پایان سال آب سبک تولید می کند







mohsen said:


> اگر میخوای فارسی جواب بدی بذارش تو این تاپیک که خلاف قوانین سایت نباشه
> عزیزم این یه تیکه فولاد نیست، ماحصل سالها تلاش و تحقیق دانشمندای ماست که دارهخارج میشه، سرمایه واقعی ما (تولید علم) هست که داره خارج میشه
> صحبت از فولاد شد جایی که من هستم صبح تا شب سر و کارم با آلیاژهای فولاده. یه تیکه 200 گرمیش رو که اندازه دو تا بند انگشت شماست و چه بسا کار ریختگریش 5 دقیقه هم وقت نبرده باشه با قیمت 300 الی 400 هزار تومن بدست ما میرسه



درسته تیکه فولاد با ارزش هست ولی تکنولوژیش (به گفته صالحی ) قدیمی و منسوخ هست
*بالاخره شما یه خونه رو بخوای نوسازی کنی شاید نصف قیمت یه خونه نو در بیاد
چه برسه به نوسازی نیروگاه
پول باید خرج کرد*


من یه مثال می زنم ایران چندین سال هست که لامپ خلا مانیتور های سی ار تی رو در داخل تولید می کنه
حالا یه نفر از خارج بیاد بگه اقا این لامپ خلا رو بنداز دور و بجاش بیا کارخونه تولید ال سی دی راه اندازی کن
درسته کارخونه لامپ خلا کلی براش سرمایه گزاری شده بود ولی کار خونه ال سی دی یه چیز دیگه هست

اگه یه المانی بیاد و خط تولید پراید و بریزه دور جاش مرسدس بیاره ما نباید خوشحال بشیم؟ .



mohsen said:


> واما فرق مدیرای تکنوکرات و جهادی
> مدیرای تکنوکرات همونایی هستن که میرن برای داشتن دوتا دونه سانتریفیوژ به غرب گدایی میکنن دو سال صنعت هسته ای رو در قبال هیچ تعلیق کردن و آخرش هم بهشون اجازه ندادن



سکوت اختیار می کنم



mohsen said:


> اگر میخوای فارسی جواب بدی بذارش تو این تاپیک که خلاف قوانین سایت نباشه
> 
> از خدا میخوام از ته دل، که این توافق در مجلس قبول بشه
> خواهیم دید بعد از نابود شدن دستاوردای هسته ایمون آمریکاییها چقدر به قولشون عمل میکنن
> 
> عراقچی: اگر دبه کنند به سرعت به حالت قبل از مذاکرات برمیگردیم
> سخنگوی اوباما: اگر ایران به روز اول بازگردد دیگر نه اراک دارد نه 19000 سانتریفیوژ و نه هفت تن ذخیره اورانیوم که بر اساس آن مذاکره کند
> ضمانت اجرای توافق داشته های از دست داده ایران است



حداقل این رو همه می دانند که بی ارزش ترین حرف دولت امریکا حرف سخنگوی دولت هست


اگه اخبار چند سال گذشته رو دنبال کرده باشید
بیشتر بیانیه های( بی ارزش و احساسی) ضد ایرانی امریکا توسط سخنگوی کاخ سفید و سخنگوی وزارت خارجه گفته میشود
اینها شیپور دولت امریکا برای خالی نبودن عریضه هستند
و هیچکدامشان هم متخصص هسته ای نیستند و بیشتر تایید و تکذیب می کنند
مثل سخنگوی وزارت خارجه ایران خانم مرضیه افخم(بخوانید مرضیه تکذیب)ه

به علت این بیانیه های عجیب و غریب , همیشه نقل مجلس اخبار ایران هم هستند

Marie Harf
Jay Carney
Jen Psaki
*
قضیه محکومیت پرتاب میمون به فضا توسط شخص سخنگو را یادتان هست؟*


ای لینک را بخوانید

بیشترین مواضع ضدایرانی را چه کسانی در دولت آمریکا بیان می‌کنند؟ + تصاویر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> Saudi brother.. It happens for the exact reasons that Christians honer the birth and crucification of prophet Jesus (A.S), for the same reason that people honor rightious chamiopns who sacrified their lives for the sake of their people, they land or their relgion.
> 
> In Shia living to the memory of Karbala is recommended as it is recommended to cheer up in prophet Muhammad Be'sat day or Ghadir dar or Prophet Muhammad's birthday... This is very civilized to keep these incidents alive by holding the memory of these incidents and what happened in it. Specially if Muslims benefit from holding it.
> 
> Karbala has two messages generally. First, you not only can die for a good cause but you must look forward to it. Second, even though you are very little in numbers, don't worry. Righteous people were always in little numbers through out history. Being in little numbers does not mean to accept himulation and Zolm. I can say, this very distinct message of Karbala is well received by Shia. One of the main reasons Shia is very stubborn in its fight against Zolm and non-Muslim rulers is Karbala.
> 
> If it is something happened centuries ago and we must let it, I should tell you that most of what we as humans have today is based on something happened not centuries ago but sometimes thousands of years ago. It is our business as it is everybody else's business. Religion is not something racial or tribal so we let it go because it happened in an Arab society.. This does not just make sense bro...
> 
> No matter why Shia cries for Karbala, it obviously benefits them very much. It is an endless force in heart of every Muslim Shia to fight against Taghout and Zolm, don't be afraid if they are outnumbered and do the right thing. Karbala incident is one of the most morally pure and beautiful stories you have in whole world.
> 
> If you still has doubts about it, which you do but I know that you are not a blind متعصب guy. Therefore, I refer you to two different sources, may God guides all toward truth and love:
> 
> 1- What Christian scholars are saying about Karbala:
> 
> Imam Hussain (A.S.) in View of Intellects, Philosophers and Orientalists
> Al Hussein (a.s.) in the eyes on non-Muslims
> Quotes about Imam Hussain (a.s) by renowned personalities
> 
> 2- What Sunni Scholars said about Karbala:
> 
> Use translate.google.com if you like to read what main Sunni scholars think about Imama Hussein and Karbala:
> عزاداری امام حسین علیه السلام در میان اهل سنت
> 
> Actually, no muslim can ignore the position of Imam Hussein with prophet Muhammad. He is a pure respect among all Muslims. Now, compare it with it Yazid ben Moaviyah.
> 
> I met a French guys who converted to Islam somewhere. We had the chance to have a dinner together. I asked him what made him choose Ah al beit to the majority Sunni sect. He said something very interesting.
> 
> He said during the time that he spent researching about Islam, he came along the Shia concept of "Ismat of Prophet and Ahl Al beit" then he started a comprehensive research about it.
> 
> "I have been studying all major religions in last 10 years and surprisingly I could not find a single sin in the lives of Muhammad (p.b.u.h) and his ahl al beit while there are plenty of sins in lives of other significant religious leaders including Sunni Kholafa" He said.
> 
> *Infallibility *is a good sign that Hussein would not have been fighting Yazid for a simple tribal reason. To know more about why Shia Muslims believe in infallibility of Prophet and ahl al beit I refer you to this book in google:
> 
> Shi'i Islam: Origins, Faith and Practices - Mohammad A. Shomali - Google Books
> 
> The Significance of the Ahl al-Bayt (The Prophet's Family)
> 
> So it is never about a war between tribal arabs centuries ago. It is about the concepts that arise from that incident and from a believe that your heart and soul as a human been and as a Muslim can not be indifferent to such a huge lesson in history of Islam.
> 
> *Now read about who was YAZID:*
> 
> Chapter 9: Who was Yazid? | A Probe into the History of Ashura' | Books on Islam and Muslims | Al-Islam.org
> 
> Or here:
> 
> Harrah – Another proof of Yazid’s transgression | Serat Online
> 
> 
> 
> Ahsant.. Exactly...



All wrong ideas had some basis to them. No, we need a bulldozer to demolish the huge walls of backwardness. We in the Middle East are pretty late. No further excuses. There are more modern ways to ensure justice, and they are certainly much cooler and effective than illogical barbarian ceremonies. Forget about these Godman narrations *روايات* which are subject to huge padding, political trends, and straight up inventions, you do have Quranic basis to stop that:
*وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون
*
As you see, it is a very simple Quranic prescription for all catastrophes. Admitting that we are all for God and will return to him one day. No chest beating, no sharp metals self injuries, nothing. Plain and simple acceptance of destiny.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

A Pew Research Center poll reports: “More Americans disapprove than approve of the deal struck last week by the U.S., Iran and five other nations to limit Iran’s nuclear program: Among the 79% of Americans who have heard about the agreement, just 38% approve, while 48% disapprove (14% do not offer an opinion).”

Insults aren’t helping Obama on Iran - The Washington Post

@mohsen
محسن جان به نظر شما بمب اتم برای ایران چیز خوبی بود؟
به نظرت فایده داشت یا اینکه بی تاثیر بود؟
حرف دلت رو بگو . بی خیال سخنان حضرات مسئولین شو
محض کنجکاوی پرسیدم


----------



## scythian500

[USER=136148]@Serpentine mishe begi alan ke 3 setare shodam cheghadr hoghoogham ro ezafe mikonid/? bone taghzieh ham midin? bilite nim bahaye parke abi chi? hala baraye khali naboodan arizeh man khodam axe khodam ro ba axe dokhtare hamsayamoon avaz kardam ke az ghaza oonam Scythian hast!
@rmi5[/USER]
ino khoondi:

founded their capital city, Zagreb. This name cannot be etymologically linked to any Slavic word so many scholars have suggested that it is derived from _Zagros_. Recent DNA testing has shown that the Croats, as well as other Slavic populations have considerable Indo-Iranian ancestry.

edame dar inja:

Hittites and Scythians: Slavic Roots in Antiquity? | Modern Rodnovery



Full Moon said:


> Plain and simple acceptance of destiny


I now understand why Arabs acting the way they do now! Just accept your destiny! Absolute destiny only exists in backward ideologies...we as shia believe in Moderation. We in Shia fiqh say: لا جبر و لا اختیار بل بین الامرین

Iranian Shia woke up a while ago.. it is Arab Sunnis' turn to leave their frozen mindset/ culture/interpretation of Islam and start over new...

History is there to learn and to keep alive so we don't commit the same mistake twice..

btw, انا لله و انا الیه راجعون has nothing to do with accepting your destiny as a nation...it could be true when there is some death in your family or friends... It means lots of other things but not what you say for sure..

I now understand why Arabs despite huge bad experiences in history still can not learn from it and still expose themselves to those mistakes again...

Arabs for most of their history got back stabbed with non-Muslims and their own mindset... Western imperial nations himulated them so much and still are doing... ISrael comes with the help of UK sweeps away Arab lands and kill hundreds of thousands of them, make millions flee of their lands and yet not so long later... only couple of decades later actually... Arabs starting to forget all the misery they had from Israel and simply leave it behind seeking peace!! It is more of a piss than peace...

This is a very dangerous belief and will leave no place for Arabs in future as it left no place for them so far...

Destiny believers are those who are so weak that can not do a damn thing about the miseries they were brought to them... Destiny is for those of so naive to fix everything by saying... Leave it behind... It is Destiny and we must accept it...

Arabs if want to wake up once and for all, must first change their stone age tribal system and then instead of waiting for a miracle or a western hand to help them wake up, rely on their multi-million population.... Arabs if want to wake up, they must first define what is Islam... Is it against Muslims going after science and progress... they must define where they are standing... Is Islam against independence... Is Islam against working hard... Is Islam Sunnah or a dynamic Fiqh that teaches you to be flexiable and adapt yourself to the new.... or it is just to say *وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> @rmi5[/USER]
> ino khoondi:
> 
> founded their capital city, Zagreb. This name cannot be etymologically linked to any Slavic word so many scholars have suggested that it is derived from _Zagros_. Recent DNA testing has shown that the Croats, as well as other Slavic populations have considerable Indo-Iranian ancestry.
> 
> edame dar inja:
> 
> Hittites and Scythians: Slavic Roots in Antiquity? | Modern Rodnovery


Man ghablan yek maghaaleh khoundam ke raaje' be bulghaar ha va croat ha boud va claim shode boud ke inha az mantaghey shomaal e balkh va jonoub e bukhara, mohajerat kardand be Europe. Vali evidence laazem hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine @rmi5 @haman10 @Daneshmand @The Last of us @mohsen @Abii @New @Shahryar Hedayati @Siavash baghiye..
> دوستان مقاله زیر را تازه خواندم گفتم شاید برا شما هم خالی از لطف نباشه که یک نگاهی بندازید و البته خوشحال میشم نظراتتون را درباره اش بدانم.
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قطعنامه ۲۲۳۱ شورای امنیت سازمان ملل در موضوع رفع تحریم های هسته ای این شورا علیه ایران، تصادفا در روزی آشنا در تاریخ معاصر صادر شده است.
> 
> قطعنامه ای که قرار شده به بحران هسته ای پایان بدهد، فارغ از آنکه در عمل به چنین نتیجه ای بینجامد یا نه، در ۲۹ تیرماه سالگرد صدور قطعنامه ۵۹۸ در مورد پایان جنگ ایران و عراق (در سال ۱۳۶۶) به تصویب رسیده است. ۲۹ تیر، همچنین روز اعلام پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ به افکار عمومی (در سال ۱۳۶۷) است.
> 
> این تقارن، به ویژه از آنجا اهمیت می یابد که در دو سال اخیر، مشابهت‌سازی میان خاتمه جنگ ایران و عراق و فرجام پرونده هسته ای، از محورهای آشنای تبلیغات مخالفان مذاکرات اتمی بوده و این فرایند، ظاهرا افکار عمومی ایران را بیش از گذشته در مورد تحولات ماه های پایانی جنگ حساس کرده است.
> 
> بعد از صدور قطعنامه ۵۹۸، عراقی ها به تدریج در جبهه های جنگ در موقعیت برتر قرار گرفتند و از شروع سال ۱۳۶۷، شکست هایی مکرر را بر نیروهای ایران وارد کردند. تصرف مجدد بندر فاو در ۲۸ فروردین، عقب راندن ایران از شرق بصره در ۴ خرداد، تصرف مجدد جزیره مجنون در ۴ تیر، تصرف عین خوش در ۲۱ تیر و تصرف موسیان و دهلران در ۲۲ تیر، از جمله دستاوردهای ارتش عراق در این مدت بودند. عقب نشینی اجباری ایران از خرمال و حلبچه در کردستان عراق در ۲۲ تیر (برای انتقال نیروها به جبهه های جنوب) نیز، در همین مقطع انجام شد
> *قطعنامه ۵۹۸، در شرایطی صادر شد که ایران در اسفند ۱۳۶۴بندر فاو تنها بندر ارتباطی عراق با خلیج فارس را فتح کرده و در بهمن ۱۳۶۵، به شرق بصره نزدیک شده بود. این قطعنامه، علاوه بر پایان جنگ، به پیش بینی راهکارهایی برای تعیین متجاوز نیز پرداخته بود که ایران بر آن تاکید داشت؛ اما مسئولان وقت کشور با امید کسب نتایج بهتر، به مدت یک سال از پذیرش قطعنامه جدید خودداری *کردند.
> 
> این در حالی بود که بعد از صدور قطعنامه ۵۹۸، عراقی ها به تدریج در جبهه های جنگ در موقعیت برتر قرار گرفتند و از شروع سال ۱۳۶۷، شکست هایی مکرر را بر نیروهای ایران وارد کردند.
> 
> تصرف مجدد بندر فاو در ۲۸ فروردین، عقب راندن ایران از شرق بصره در ۴ خرداد، تصرف مجدد جزیره مجنون در ۴ تیر، تصرف عین خوش در ۲۱ تیر و تصرف موسیان و دهلران در ۲۲ تیر، از جمله دستاوردهای ارتش عراق در این مدت بودند. عقب نشینی اجباری ایران از خرمال و حلبچه در کردستان عراق در ۲۲ تیر (برای انتقال نیروها به جبهه های جنوب) نیز، در همین مقطع انجام شد.
> 
> همزمان با این شکست ها، تنش میان ایران و آمریکا در خلیج فارس نیز اوج گرفت که در نتیجه آن، نیروی دریایی ایالات متحده در ۲۹ فروردین دو سکوی نفتی ایران در میدان نفتی سلمان را تخریب و دو شناور جنگی سهند و جوشن را غرق کرد و در ۱۲ تیر، یک هواپیمای مسافربری ایرباس ایرانی را با ۲۹۰ مسافر هدف قرار داد که به کشته شدن تمام مسافران انجامید.
> 
> در چنین شرایطی بود که ایران از تصمیم خود برای پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ خبر داد. متعاقبا، ایران در ۲۷ تیر ماه در نامه ای به دبیرکل سازمان ملل، قطعنامه را پذیرفت و دو روز بعد، مردم هم از این تصمیم مطلع شدند: در ۲۹ تیرماه، صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی پیام معروف امام خمینی را در مورد پذیرش قطعنامه منتشر کرد.
> *
> اعلام پذیرش قطعنامه، با توجه به پیروزی های پی در پی عراق در ماه های آخر جنگ، به برپایی "جشن پیروزی" در آن کشور منجر شد، اما فضای افکار عمومی در ایران، به کلی متفاوت بود.*
> 
> این فضا، در پیام امام خمینی به مناسبت پذیرش قطعنامه نمود واضحی داشت. رهبر جمهوری اسلامی ایران در این پیام نوشت: "خوشا به حال آنان که با شهادت رفتند. خوشا به حال آنان که در این قافله نور جان و سر باختند.... و بدا به حال من که هنوز مانده ام و جام زهرآلود قبول قطعنامه را سر کشیده ام."
> 
> *بعد از پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ در تهران، عراق به حدی سرمست از پیروزی بود که هجوم گسترده ای را به داخل خاک ایران انجام داد تا از آخرین فرصت های ممکن برای قدرت نمایی در جبهه های جنگ استفاده کند. در این مقطع، هرچند عراق تا نزدیکی های خرمشهر پیش آمد و این شهر در آستانه سقوط مجدد قرار گرفت، اما ایران موفق شد که آخرین هجوم نیروهای عراقی را به عقب براند و سرانجام، در ۲۹ مرداد ۱۳۶۷ آتش بس برقرار* شد.
> 
> پذیرش رسمی قطعنامه ۵۹۸، درست دو هفته پس از آن صورت گرفت که بنیانگذار جمهوری اسلامی ایران، هرگونه تزلزل در ادامه جنگ با عراق را 'خیانت' دانسته بود. امام خمینی در پیام ۱۳ تیر خود تاکید داشت: امروز تردید به هر شکلی خیانت به اسلام است، غفلت از مسائل جنگ، خیانت به رسول اللّه‏ ـ صلی الله‏ علیه و آله و سلم ـ است
> اما دستاوردهای ایران "پس از" پذیرش آتش بس، تغییری در واقعیت جبهه های جنگ در یک سال "پیش از" پذیرش رسمی قطعنامه ایجاد نکرد.
> 
> *به طور مشخص، یک سال تاخیر در پذیرش قطعنامه، به از دست رفتن متصرفات ایران در شرق بصره، بندر فاو، جزیره مجنون و شهرهای حلبچه، خرمال، موسیان و دهلران منجر شد (مهران نیز در ۳۱ تیر اشغال شد و تا پایان جنگ در اشغال باقی ماند). این تاخیر، همچنین به وارد آمدن تلفات سنگین به اسکله های نفتی، شناورهای نظامی و شهروندان غیرنظامی ایران بر اثر حملات آمریکا *انجامید.
> 
> *نقش "اطلاعات غلط"*
> 
> امام خمینی در پیام خود به مناسبت پذیرش قطعنامه تاکید داشت که 'تا چند روز قبل معتقد به همان شیوه دفاع و مواضع اعلام شده در جنگ بوده' اما بنا به عواملی نظر خود را تغییر داده است. این تاکید، ظاهرا اشاره ای به* اطلاعات جدید رهبر وقت از وضعیت 'واقعی' جنگ در پی دریافت نامه فرمانده سپاه داشت *و لاجرم، سوالی تعیین کننده را به پیش می کشید: اینکه آیا اگر امام خمینی زودتر در جریان وضعیت 'واقعی' جنگ قرار گرفته بود، باز هم پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ را تا تیر ماه ۱۳۶۷ به تعویق می انداخت؟
> با این حال، امام خمینی در پیام ۲۹ تیر ۱۳۶۷ به مناسبت پذیرش قطعنامه، از تغییر ناگهانی نگرش خود راجع به ادامه جنگ سخن گفت.
> 
> وی اعلام کرد: "من تا چند روز قبل معتقد به همان شیوه دفاع و مواضع اعلام شده در جنگ بودم و مصلحت نظام و کشور و انقلاب را در اجراى آن مى دیدم، ولى به واسطه حوادث و عواملى که از ذکر آن فعلا خوددارى مى کنم، و به امید خداوند در آینده روشن خواهد شد و *با توجه به نظر تمامى کارشناسان سیاسى و نظامى سطح بالاى کشور، که من به تعهد و دلسوزى و صداقت آنان اعتماد دارم، با قبول قطعنامه و آتش بس موافقت* نمودم."
> 
> هرچند شهروندان معمولی ایران که پیام رهبر خود در مورد پذیرش قطعنامه را می شنیدند، احتمالا تصوری از "عوامل" مورد اشاره در پیام نداشتند، اما وی در جلسه ۲۵ تیرماه خود با مسئولان ارشد حکومت، مهم ترین این عوامل را *جمع بندی "تکان دهنده" فرماندهی سپاه پاسداران* در مورد وضعیت جنگ دانسته بود.
> 
> امام خمینی توضیح داده بود که این نامه "یکی از ده‌ها گزارش نظامی، سیاسی است" که بعد از "شکست‌های اخیر" به وی رسیده و می افزود: "به اعتراف جانشینی فرمانده کل نیروهای مسلح، فرمانده سپاه یکی از معدود فرماندهانی است که در صورت تهیه مایحتاج جنگ معتقد به ادامه جنگ می‌باشد."
> 
> به نوشته امام خمینی: *"فرمانده مزبور نوشته است تا پنج سال دیگر ما هیچ پیروزی نداریم. ممکن است در صورت داشتن وسایلی که در طول پنج سال به دست می‌آوریم قدرت عملیات انهدامی و یا مقابله به مثل را داشته‌ باشیم و بعد از پایان سال ۷۱ اگر ما دارای ۳۵۰ تیپ پیاده و ۲۵۰۰ تانک و ۳۰۰۰ توپ و ۳۰۰ هواپیمای جنگی و ۳۰۰ هلیکوپتر باشیم و قدرت ساخت مقدار قابل توجهی از سلاحهای لیزری و اتمی که از ضرورت‌های جنگ در آن موقع است، داشته باشیم می‌توان گفت به امید خدا بتوانیم عملیات آفندی داشته باشیم. وی می‌گوید قابل ذکر است که باید توسعه نیروی سپاه به هفت برابر و ارتش به دو برابر و نیم افزایش پیدا کند، او آورده است البته امریکا را هم باید از خلیج فارس بیرون کنیم والا موفق نخواهیم بود."*
> 
> او در بخشی دیگر از نامه خود، که در آن نیز همچون پیام ۲۹ تیر آرزوی "شهادت" می کرد، نوشته بود که فرمانده وقت سپاه، "با ذکر این مطالب می‌گوید باید باز هم جنگید* که این دیگر شعاری بیش نیست".*
> *
> این تاکیدات، به وضوح حکایت از آن داشت که تصمیم رهبر جمهوری اسلامی مبنی بر پذیرش قطعنامه، بعد از دریافت اطلاعات غیرمنتظره راجع به میزان آمادگی واقعی نیروهای نظامی ایران در مقابل ارتش عراق صورت گرفته است.*
> 
> واقعیتی که پذیرش آن، لاجرم سوالی تعیین کننده را به پیش می کشید: اینکه آیا اگر امام خمینی زودتر در جریان وضعیت "واقعی" جنگ قرار گرفته بود، باز هم پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ را تا تیر ماه ۱۳۶۷ به تعویق می‌انداخت؟
> 
> مروری بر اظهارنظرها و پیش بینی های مدافعان سیاست هسته ای ایران در دولت های نهم و دهم، نشان می دهد که حداقل بخش مهمی از مواضع آنان مبتنی بر پیش فرض هایی خوش بینانه بوده که در عمل، محقق نشده اند.* پیش بینی فرستاده نشدن پرونده هسته ای از شورای حکام آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی به شورای امنیت، پیش بینی وتوی روسیه یا چین در شورای امنیت برای جلوگیری از تحریم ایران، تصور محدود ماندن سطح تحریم ها به آنچه کشور در گذشته تجربه کرده بود (تکرار این سخن که ایران از سه دهه پیش تحریم بوده و از وضع تحریم های جدید نگرانی ندارد)، تصور اینکه جمهوری اسلامی خواهد توانست تحریم های جدید بانکی و نفتی را به طور موثر 'دور بزند'، انتظار اینکه کشورهای آسیایی، چین یا روسیه با تحریم های نفتی و مالی وضع شده علیه ایران همکاری نکنند، ... از جمله این پیش فرض های غیرواقعی بوده اند*
> *سوال کلی تر اینکه، آیا به نفع ایران بود که قطعنامه را پس از صدور آن در تیر ۱۳۶۶ بپذیرد، یا در تیر ۱۳۶۷ - و به دنبال از دست دادن تمام متصرفات مهم خود در خاک عراق و بخش هایی از خاک کشور*؟
> 
> *"تصورات" هسته ای*
> در پی انتخابات ریاست جمهوری ۱۳۹۲، موافقان و مخالفان مذاکرات هسته ای، این پرونده را از زوایای گوناگون به جنگ ایران و عراق و نحوه پایان آن تشبیه کرده اند.
> 
> فارغ از زوایا یا انگیزه های این مشابهت سازی ها، به نظر می رسد که یک دلیل برجسته شباهت این دو بحران، نقش اطلاعات یا تصورات غلط در تصمیم گیری های مسئولانِ مخالف انعطاف بوده است.
> 
> در سال های اخیر، برخی از تصورات مقام های ارشد دولت سابق در مورد پرونده هسته ای، مورد اشاره منتقدان سیاست اتمی ایران در زمان آقای احمدی نژاد قرار گرفته است.
> 
> به عنوان نمونه، حسین موسویان از مذاکره کنندگان هسته ای ایران در زمان دولت محمد خاتمی، در بهمن ۱۳۹۲ گفته است: "عمده منتقدان ما در دولت خاتمی باور و فرض‌شان این بود که ارجاع به شورای امنیت یک بلوف است"؛ یا صادق خرازی سفیر اسبق ایران در سازمان ملل، در اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۴ روایت کرده که *وزارت امور خارجه آقای احمدی نژاد قبل از ارسال پرونده هسته ای به شورای امنیت، به شورای عالی امنیت ملی اطمینان داده بود که چنین اتفاقی نخواهد افتاد. محمد هاشمی از اعضای وقت مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام هم، در آبان ۱۳۸۶ گفته است که قبل از ارجاع پرونده هسته ای به شورای امنیت "برخی معتقد بودند که پرونده به شورای امنیت نمی رود" و "هنگامی که این اتفاق افتاد، باز برخی گفتند، که قطعنامه ای علیه ایران صادر نمی شود".*
> 
> در بیانی مشابه، امیرحسین زمانی نیا عضو تیم مذاکره کننده هسته ای در زمان محمد خاتمی، در دی ماه ۱۳۹۲ نقل کرده است: "سال ۸۴ و پس از پیروزی آقای احمدی نژاد عموم دولت مردان و کسانی که در آن دوره سمت داشتند، با قاطعیت اظهار می داشتند که پرونده ایران به شورای امنیت نمی رود. این روند تا روز ماقبل رفتن پرونده ما به شورای امنیت نیز ادامه داشت. در مقطعی مقامات عالی رتبه دولت می گفتند اینها بلوف است و پرونده ایران به شورای امنیت نمی رود. بعدها پرونده به شورای امنیت برده شد، اما باز هم اظهار داشتند که قطعنامه صادر نخواهد شد. پیش نویس قطعنامه آماده شد، باز هم مدعی شدند که روس ها آن را وتو خواهند کرد. اما باز هم وتویی در کار نبود."
> 
> مروری بر اظهارنظرها و پیش بینی های مدافعان سیاست هسته ای ایران در دولت های نهم و دهم، نشان می دهد که بخش قابل توجهی از مواضع آنان مبتنی بر پیش فرض هایی خوش بینانه بوده که در عمل، محقق نشده‌اند.
> 
> پیش بینیِ فرستاده نشدن پرونده هسته ای از شورای حکام آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی به شورای امنیت، پیش بینی وتوی روسیه یا چین در شورای امنیت برای جلوگیری از تحریم ایران، تصور محدود ماندن سطح تحریم‌ها به آنچه کشور در گذشته تجربه کرده بود (تکرار این سخن که ایران از سه دهه پیش تحریم بوده و از وضع تحریم های جدید نگرانی ندارد)، تصور اینکه جمهوری اسلامی خواهد توانست تحریم های جدید بانکی و نفتی را به طور موثر "دور بزند"، انتظار اینکه کشورهای آسیایی، چین یا روسیه با تحریم های نفتی و مالی وضع شده علیه ایران همکاری نکنند، ... از جمله این پیش فرض های غیرواقعی بوده اند.
> 
> اظهارنظرهایی همچون "کاغذپاره" نامیدن تحریم ها و تاکیدات مکرر بر بی اثر بودن آنها بر وضعیت اقتصادی ایران، احتمالا به طور عمده با اهداف تبلیغاتی بیان می شدند؛ اما شواهدی وجود دارد که حکایت دارند حداقل بخشی از این اظهارات، ریشه در تصورات رئیس جمهور وقت ایران از نظام جهانی داشته است.
> 
> حسن روحانی در کتاب "امنیت ملی و دیپلماسی هسته ای"، که در آن خاطرات وی از زمان تصدی مسئولیت مذاکرات هسته ای بازگو شده، خاطره عجیبی را از جلسه خود با محمود احمدی نژاد در آستانه جلسه فوق العاده ۱۸ مرداد ۱۳۸۴ شورای حکام آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی در مورد ایران نقل کرده که خوش بینی های آقای احمدی نژاد در مورد پرونده را – تا حد تصور حل مشکل هسته ای ایران با پرداخت پول به آژانس– نشان می‌دهد.
> *
> آقای روحانی می نویسد: "بحث شد که آژانس تحت نفوذ غرب است. پرسیدند چرا آژانس تحت نفوذ آنهاست؟ گفتم برای اینکه هم بیشتر بودجه آژانس را آن‌ها می‌دهند و هم بر اکثر کشورهای عضو نفوذ دارند. [آقای احمدی‌نژاد] گفت: هزینه‌های آژانس در سال چقدر است؟ گفتم نمی‌دانم، مثلاً چند صد میلیون دلار. گفتند شما همین حالا به البرادعی زنگ بزنید و بگویید ما کل مخارج آژانس را پرداخت می‌کنیم."
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شاید تفاوت اصلی توافق هسته ای با مقطع پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ در این باشد که در مورد اخیر، قبل از آنکه 'خیلی دیر شده باشد' ایران راه حل حقوقی برای پایان بحران را قبول کرده است. در مقام مقایسه، گویی این بار ایران قطعنامه ۵۹۸ را، نه در تیر ماه ۱۳۶۷ و به دنبال شکست نظامی در حفظ متصرفاتی چون فاو، مجنون، حلبچه، خرمال، موسیان، دهلران و زمین های شرق بصره- *که بعد از* صدور آن در تیر ماه ۱۳۶۶ پذیرفته است


Albate man fekr nemikonam ke een 2 mozoo be ham rabti dashte bashan va serfan asman risman kardan nevisande ru neshoon mide .

shoma negah konid az saal 2002 ke Iran nazdik be yek tavafogh shod va baad az oun dar saal 2004 ke goftegou haye aghaye dr.larigani dasht be natige miresid va baz ham dar saal haye baad az oun , chizi ke Iran migereft dar moghabel chizi ke midad aslan ghabel moghayese nabood .

nemidoonam shoma va baghie doostan jalaseye john kerry va ernest moniz ba congress ru didid ya na . jaleb bood .

be har haal fekr konam lazem boodesh moghavemat neshoon bedim . gharar nistesh harchi ouna migan begim chashm ke .

albate een ke be omid veto kardan rusiye dast ru dast gozashtan kamelan ba arman haye enghelab mabni bar "na sharghi na gharbi" tatabogh dare 

============================================

@Atanz , sorry mate , Iran is not just ahead of pakistan for oil . dude we've been the most powerful country on earth for lord's sake , our economy is having a sever CVA for the past 200 years , we're getting up but still we own countries like pakistan . dude our non-oil exports are triple a country like pakistan with 180 million population .

FYI, I give my heartiest respects to anyone who respects me and my country . before jumping to conclusions , read your compatriots comments in the same thread that was locked .

to sum it up :

1- I don't enjoy calling pakistan a poor nation , specially with sarcasm . not only i don't enjoy it , but i hate doing it . it hurts me seeing pain in the eyes of muslims around the world . it really does . you can ask any Iranian here and they can tell you that i'm religious thus these issues hurt me . but i'm triple nationalist than religious . sorry buddy but i love my country more than myself and second only to God . that being said , i cannot ever tolerate a pakistani dude (any dude , even Iranian) coming out here and trash talking my country for the simple reason that we're shia and they are sunni .
Pakistanis in KSA are being treated like crap and i don't see daily protest in this forum or any place for that matter against the issue .this clearly shows the sectarian prospect of the issue .

2- Iran's economy with all it's crap is ahead of all neighboring nations by leaps and bounds (except turkey) .

3- the pics you showed from Karachi and Islamabad are selective and you know it . we know the real situation in your country so those pics cannot fool your own neighbors . i only wish real pakistan was like that .

my best wishes for you and your beautiful country whose potentials are being wasted .

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

Will you please give me the internet address of the arab defense forum that you were talking about.


scythian500 said:


> [USER=136148]@Serpentine mishe begi alan ke 3 setare shodam cheghadr hoghoogham ro ezafe mikonid/? bone taghzieh ham midin? bilite nim bahaye parke abi chi? hala baraye khali naboodan arizeh man khodam axe khodam ro ba axe dokhtare hamsayamoon avaz kardam ke az ghaza oonam Scythian hast!
> @rmi5[/USER]
> ino khoondi:
> 
> founded their capital city, Zagreb. This name cannot be etymologically linked to any Slavic word so many scholars have suggested that it is derived from _Zagros_. Recent DNA testing has shown that the Croats, as well as other Slavic populations have considerable Indo-Iranian ancestry.
> 
> edame dar inja:
> 
> Hittites and Scythians: Slavic Roots in Antiquity? | Modern Rodnovery
> 
> 
> I now understand why Arabs acting the way they do now! Just accept your destiny! Absolute destiny only exists in backward ideologies...we as shia believe in Moderation. We in Shia fiqh say: لا جبر و لا اختیار بل بین الامرین
> 
> Iranian Shia woke up a while ago.. it is Arab Sunnis' turn to leave their frozen mindset/ culture/interpretation of Islam and start over new...
> 
> History is there to learn and to keep alive so we don't commit the same mistake twice..
> 
> btw, انا لله و انا الیه راجعون has nothing to do with accepting your destiny as a nation...it could be true when there is some death in your family or friends... It means lots of other things but not what you say for sure..
> 
> I now understand why Arabs despite huge bad experiences in history still can not learn from it and still expose themselves to those mistakes again...
> 
> Arabs for most of their history got back stabbed with non-Muslims and their own mindset... Western imperial nations himulated them so much and still are doing... ISrael comes with the help of UK sweeps away Arab lands and kill hundreds of thousands of them, make millions flee of their lands and yet not so long later... only couple of decades later actually... Arabs starting to forget all the misery they had from Israel and simply leave it behind seeking peace!! It is more of a piss than peace...
> 
> This is a very dangerous belief and will leave no place for Arabs in future as it left no place for them so far...
> 
> Destiny believers are those who are so weak that can not do a damn thing about the miseries they were brought to them... Destiny is for those of so naive to fix everything by saying... Leave it behind... It is Destiny and we must accept it...
> 
> Arabs if want to wake up once and for all, must first change their stone age tribal system and then instead of waiting for a miracle or a western hand to help them wake up, rely on their multi-million population.... Arabs if want to wake up, they must first define what is Islam... Is it against Muslims going after science and progress... they must define where they are standing... Is Islam against independence... Is Islam against working hard... Is Islam Sunnah or a dynamic Fiqh that teaches you to be flexiable and adapt yourself to the new.... or it is just to say *وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*


دوست من این یارو سعودی رو ولش کن این اصن مسلمون نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine @rmi5 @haman10 @Daneshmand @The Last of us @mohsen @Abii @New @Shahryar Hedayati @Siavash baghiye..
> دوستان مقاله زیر را تازه خواندم گفتم شاید برا شما هم خالی از لطف نباشه که یک نگاهی بندازید و البته خوشحال میشم نظراتتون را درباره اش بدانم.
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قطعنامه ۲۲۳۱ شورای امنیت سازمان ملل در موضوع رفع تحریم های هسته ای این شورا علیه ایران، تصادفا در روزی آشنا در تاریخ معاصر صادر شده است.
> 
> قطعنامه ای که قرار شده به بحران هسته ای پایان بدهد، فارغ از آنکه در عمل به چنین نتیجه ای بینجامد یا نه، در ۲۹ تیرماه سالگرد صدور قطعنامه ۵۹۸ در مورد پایان جنگ ایران و عراق (در سال ۱۳۶۶) به تصویب رسیده است. ۲۹ تیر، همچنین روز اعلام پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ به افکار عمومی (در سال ۱۳۶۷) است.
> 
> این تقارن، به ویژه از آنجا اهمیت می یابد که در دو سال اخیر، مشابهت‌سازی میان خاتمه جنگ ایران و عراق و فرجام پرونده هسته ای، از محورهای آشنای تبلیغات مخالفان مذاکرات اتمی بوده و این فرایند، ظاهرا افکار عمومی ایران را بیش از گذشته در مورد تحولات ماه های پایانی جنگ حساس کرده است.
> 
> بعد از صدور قطعنامه ۵۹۸، عراقی ها به تدریج در جبهه های جنگ در موقعیت برتر قرار گرفتند و از شروع سال ۱۳۶۷، شکست هایی مکرر را بر نیروهای ایران وارد کردند. تصرف مجدد بندر فاو در ۲۸ فروردین، عقب راندن ایران از شرق بصره در ۴ خرداد، تصرف مجدد جزیره مجنون در ۴ تیر، تصرف عین خوش در ۲۱ تیر و تصرف موسیان و دهلران در ۲۲ تیر، از جمله دستاوردهای ارتش عراق در این مدت بودند. عقب نشینی اجباری ایران از خرمال و حلبچه در کردستان عراق در ۲۲ تیر (برای انتقال نیروها به جبهه های جنوب) نیز، در همین مقطع انجام شد
> *قطعنامه ۵۹۸، در شرایطی صادر شد که ایران در اسفند ۱۳۶۴بندر فاو تنها بندر ارتباطی عراق با خلیج فارس را فتح کرده و در بهمن ۱۳۶۵، به شرق بصره نزدیک شده بود. این قطعنامه، علاوه بر پایان جنگ، به پیش بینی راهکارهایی برای تعیین متجاوز نیز پرداخته بود که ایران بر آن تاکید داشت؛ اما مسئولان وقت کشور با امید کسب نتایج بهتر، به مدت یک سال از پذیرش قطعنامه جدید خودداری *کردند.
> 
> این در حالی بود که بعد از صدور قطعنامه ۵۹۸، عراقی ها به تدریج در جبهه های جنگ در موقعیت برتر قرار گرفتند و از شروع سال ۱۳۶۷، شکست هایی مکرر را بر نیروهای ایران وارد کردند.
> 
> تصرف مجدد بندر فاو در ۲۸ فروردین، عقب راندن ایران از شرق بصره در ۴ خرداد، تصرف مجدد جزیره مجنون در ۴ تیر، تصرف عین خوش در ۲۱ تیر و تصرف موسیان و دهلران در ۲۲ تیر، از جمله دستاوردهای ارتش عراق در این مدت بودند. عقب نشینی اجباری ایران از خرمال و حلبچه در کردستان عراق در ۲۲ تیر (برای انتقال نیروها به جبهه های جنوب) نیز، در همین مقطع انجام شد.
> 
> همزمان با این شکست ها، تنش میان ایران و آمریکا در خلیج فارس نیز اوج گرفت که در نتیجه آن، نیروی دریایی ایالات متحده در ۲۹ فروردین دو سکوی نفتی ایران در میدان نفتی سلمان را تخریب و دو شناور جنگی سهند و جوشن را غرق کرد و در ۱۲ تیر، یک هواپیمای مسافربری ایرباس ایرانی را با ۲۹۰ مسافر هدف قرار داد که به کشته شدن تمام مسافران انجامید.
> 
> در چنین شرایطی بود که ایران از تصمیم خود برای پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ خبر داد. متعاقبا، ایران در ۲۷ تیر ماه در نامه ای به دبیرکل سازمان ملل، قطعنامه را پذیرفت و دو روز بعد، مردم هم از این تصمیم مطلع شدند: در ۲۹ تیرماه، صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی پیام معروف امام خمینی را در مورد پذیرش قطعنامه منتشر کرد.
> *
> اعلام پذیرش قطعنامه، با توجه به پیروزی های پی در پی عراق در ماه های آخر جنگ، به برپایی "جشن پیروزی" در آن کشور منجر شد، اما فضای افکار عمومی در ایران، به کلی متفاوت بود.*
> 
> این فضا، در پیام امام خمینی به مناسبت پذیرش قطعنامه نمود واضحی داشت. رهبر جمهوری اسلامی ایران در این پیام نوشت: "خوشا به حال آنان که با شهادت رفتند. خوشا به حال آنان که در این قافله نور جان و سر باختند.... و بدا به حال من که هنوز مانده ام و جام زهرآلود قبول قطعنامه را سر کشیده ام."
> 
> *بعد از پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ در تهران، عراق به حدی سرمست از پیروزی بود که هجوم گسترده ای را به داخل خاک ایران انجام داد تا از آخرین فرصت های ممکن برای قدرت نمایی در جبهه های جنگ استفاده کند. در این مقطع، هرچند عراق تا نزدیکی های خرمشهر پیش آمد و این شهر در آستانه سقوط مجدد قرار گرفت، اما ایران موفق شد که آخرین هجوم نیروهای عراقی را به عقب براند و سرانجام، در ۲۹ مرداد ۱۳۶۷ آتش بس برقرار* شد.
> 
> پذیرش رسمی قطعنامه ۵۹۸، درست دو هفته پس از آن صورت گرفت که بنیانگذار جمهوری اسلامی ایران، هرگونه تزلزل در ادامه جنگ با عراق را 'خیانت' دانسته بود. امام خمینی در پیام ۱۳ تیر خود تاکید داشت: امروز تردید به هر شکلی خیانت به اسلام است، غفلت از مسائل جنگ، خیانت به رسول اللّه‏ ـ صلی الله‏ علیه و آله و سلم ـ است
> اما دستاوردهای ایران "پس از" پذیرش آتش بس، تغییری در واقعیت جبهه های جنگ در یک سال "پیش از" پذیرش رسمی قطعنامه ایجاد نکرد.
> 
> *به طور مشخص، یک سال تاخیر در پذیرش قطعنامه، به از دست رفتن متصرفات ایران در شرق بصره، بندر فاو، جزیره مجنون و شهرهای حلبچه، خرمال، موسیان و دهلران منجر شد (مهران نیز در ۳۱ تیر اشغال شد و تا پایان جنگ در اشغال باقی ماند). این تاخیر، همچنین به وارد آمدن تلفات سنگین به اسکله های نفتی، شناورهای نظامی و شهروندان غیرنظامی ایران بر اثر حملات آمریکا *انجامید.
> 
> *نقش "اطلاعات غلط"*
> 
> امام خمینی در پیام خود به مناسبت پذیرش قطعنامه تاکید داشت که 'تا چند روز قبل معتقد به همان شیوه دفاع و مواضع اعلام شده در جنگ بوده' اما بنا به عواملی نظر خود را تغییر داده است. این تاکید، ظاهرا اشاره ای به* اطلاعات جدید رهبر وقت از وضعیت 'واقعی' جنگ در پی دریافت نامه فرمانده سپاه داشت *و لاجرم، سوالی تعیین کننده را به پیش می کشید: اینکه آیا اگر امام خمینی زودتر در جریان وضعیت 'واقعی' جنگ قرار گرفته بود، باز هم پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ را تا تیر ماه ۱۳۶۷ به تعویق می انداخت؟
> با این حال، امام خمینی در پیام ۲۹ تیر ۱۳۶۷ به مناسبت پذیرش قطعنامه، از تغییر ناگهانی نگرش خود راجع به ادامه جنگ سخن گفت.
> 
> وی اعلام کرد: "من تا چند روز قبل معتقد به همان شیوه دفاع و مواضع اعلام شده در جنگ بودم و مصلحت نظام و کشور و انقلاب را در اجراى آن مى دیدم، ولى به واسطه حوادث و عواملى که از ذکر آن فعلا خوددارى مى کنم، و به امید خداوند در آینده روشن خواهد شد و *با توجه به نظر تمامى کارشناسان سیاسى و نظامى سطح بالاى کشور، که من به تعهد و دلسوزى و صداقت آنان اعتماد دارم، با قبول قطعنامه و آتش بس موافقت* نمودم."
> 
> هرچند شهروندان معمولی ایران که پیام رهبر خود در مورد پذیرش قطعنامه را می شنیدند، احتمالا تصوری از "عوامل" مورد اشاره در پیام نداشتند، اما وی در جلسه ۲۵ تیرماه خود با مسئولان ارشد حکومت، مهم ترین این عوامل را *جمع بندی "تکان دهنده" فرماندهی سپاه پاسداران* در مورد وضعیت جنگ دانسته بود.
> 
> امام خمینی توضیح داده بود که این نامه "یکی از ده‌ها گزارش نظامی، سیاسی است" که بعد از "شکست‌های اخیر" به وی رسیده و می افزود: "به اعتراف جانشینی فرمانده کل نیروهای مسلح، فرمانده سپاه یکی از معدود فرماندهانی است که در صورت تهیه مایحتاج جنگ معتقد به ادامه جنگ می‌باشد."
> 
> به نوشته امام خمینی: *"فرمانده مزبور نوشته است تا پنج سال دیگر ما هیچ پیروزی نداریم. ممکن است در صورت داشتن وسایلی که در طول پنج سال به دست می‌آوریم قدرت عملیات انهدامی و یا مقابله به مثل را داشته‌ باشیم و بعد از پایان سال ۷۱ اگر ما دارای ۳۵۰ تیپ پیاده و ۲۵۰۰ تانک و ۳۰۰۰ توپ و ۳۰۰ هواپیمای جنگی و ۳۰۰ هلیکوپتر باشیم و قدرت ساخت مقدار قابل توجهی از سلاحهای لیزری و اتمی که از ضرورت‌های جنگ در آن موقع است، داشته باشیم می‌توان گفت به امید خدا بتوانیم عملیات آفندی داشته باشیم. وی می‌گوید قابل ذکر است که باید توسعه نیروی سپاه به هفت برابر و ارتش به دو برابر و نیم افزایش پیدا کند، او آورده است البته امریکا را هم باید از خلیج فارس بیرون کنیم والا موفق نخواهیم بود."*
> 
> او در بخشی دیگر از نامه خود، که در آن نیز همچون پیام ۲۹ تیر آرزوی "شهادت" می کرد، نوشته بود که فرمانده وقت سپاه، "با ذکر این مطالب می‌گوید باید باز هم جنگید* که این دیگر شعاری بیش نیست".*
> *
> این تاکیدات، به وضوح حکایت از آن داشت که تصمیم رهبر جمهوری اسلامی مبنی بر پذیرش قطعنامه، بعد از دریافت اطلاعات غیرمنتظره راجع به میزان آمادگی واقعی نیروهای نظامی ایران در مقابل ارتش عراق صورت گرفته است.*
> 
> واقعیتی که پذیرش آن، لاجرم سوالی تعیین کننده را به پیش می کشید: اینکه آیا اگر امام خمینی زودتر در جریان وضعیت "واقعی" جنگ قرار گرفته بود، باز هم پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ را تا تیر ماه ۱۳۶۷ به تعویق می‌انداخت؟
> 
> مروری بر اظهارنظرها و پیش بینی های مدافعان سیاست هسته ای ایران در دولت های نهم و دهم، نشان می دهد که حداقل بخش مهمی از مواضع آنان مبتنی بر پیش فرض هایی خوش بینانه بوده که در عمل، محقق نشده اند.* پیش بینی فرستاده نشدن پرونده هسته ای از شورای حکام آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی به شورای امنیت، پیش بینی وتوی روسیه یا چین در شورای امنیت برای جلوگیری از تحریم ایران، تصور محدود ماندن سطح تحریم ها به آنچه کشور در گذشته تجربه کرده بود (تکرار این سخن که ایران از سه دهه پیش تحریم بوده و از وضع تحریم های جدید نگرانی ندارد)، تصور اینکه جمهوری اسلامی خواهد توانست تحریم های جدید بانکی و نفتی را به طور موثر 'دور بزند'، انتظار اینکه کشورهای آسیایی، چین یا روسیه با تحریم های نفتی و مالی وضع شده علیه ایران همکاری نکنند، ... از جمله این پیش فرض های غیرواقعی بوده اند*
> *سوال کلی تر اینکه، آیا به نفع ایران بود که قطعنامه را پس از صدور آن در تیر ۱۳۶۶ بپذیرد، یا در تیر ۱۳۶۷ - و به دنبال از دست دادن تمام متصرفات مهم خود در خاک عراق و بخش هایی از خاک کشور*؟
> 
> *"تصورات" هسته ای*
> در پی انتخابات ریاست جمهوری ۱۳۹۲، موافقان و مخالفان مذاکرات هسته ای، این پرونده را از زوایای گوناگون به جنگ ایران و عراق و نحوه پایان آن تشبیه کرده اند.
> 
> فارغ از زوایا یا انگیزه های این مشابهت سازی ها، به نظر می رسد که یک دلیل برجسته شباهت این دو بحران، نقش اطلاعات یا تصورات غلط در تصمیم گیری های مسئولانِ مخالف انعطاف بوده است.
> 
> در سال های اخیر، برخی از تصورات مقام های ارشد دولت سابق در مورد پرونده هسته ای، مورد اشاره منتقدان سیاست اتمی ایران در زمان آقای احمدی نژاد قرار گرفته است.
> 
> به عنوان نمونه، حسین موسویان از مذاکره کنندگان هسته ای ایران در زمان دولت محمد خاتمی، در بهمن ۱۳۹۲ گفته است: "عمده منتقدان ما در دولت خاتمی باور و فرض‌شان این بود که ارجاع به شورای امنیت یک بلوف است"؛ یا صادق خرازی سفیر اسبق ایران در سازمان ملل، در اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۴ روایت کرده که *وزارت امور خارجه آقای احمدی نژاد قبل از ارسال پرونده هسته ای به شورای امنیت، به شورای عالی امنیت ملی اطمینان داده بود که چنین اتفاقی نخواهد افتاد. محمد هاشمی از اعضای وقت مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام هم، در آبان ۱۳۸۶ گفته است که قبل از ارجاع پرونده هسته ای به شورای امنیت "برخی معتقد بودند که پرونده به شورای امنیت نمی رود" و "هنگامی که این اتفاق افتاد، باز برخی گفتند، که قطعنامه ای علیه ایران صادر نمی شود".*
> 
> در بیانی مشابه، امیرحسین زمانی نیا عضو تیم مذاکره کننده هسته ای در زمان محمد خاتمی، در دی ماه ۱۳۹۲ نقل کرده است: "سال ۸۴ و پس از پیروزی آقای احمدی نژاد عموم دولت مردان و کسانی که در آن دوره سمت داشتند، با قاطعیت اظهار می داشتند که پرونده ایران به شورای امنیت نمی رود. این روند تا روز ماقبل رفتن پرونده ما به شورای امنیت نیز ادامه داشت. در مقطعی مقامات عالی رتبه دولت می گفتند اینها بلوف است و پرونده ایران به شورای امنیت نمی رود. بعدها پرونده به شورای امنیت برده شد، اما باز هم اظهار داشتند که قطعنامه صادر نخواهد شد. پیش نویس قطعنامه آماده شد، باز هم مدعی شدند که روس ها آن را وتو خواهند کرد. اما باز هم وتویی در کار نبود."
> 
> مروری بر اظهارنظرها و پیش بینی های مدافعان سیاست هسته ای ایران در دولت های نهم و دهم، نشان می دهد که بخش قابل توجهی از مواضع آنان مبتنی بر پیش فرض هایی خوش بینانه بوده که در عمل، محقق نشده‌اند.
> 
> پیش بینیِ فرستاده نشدن پرونده هسته ای از شورای حکام آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی به شورای امنیت، پیش بینی وتوی روسیه یا چین در شورای امنیت برای جلوگیری از تحریم ایران، تصور محدود ماندن سطح تحریم‌ها به آنچه کشور در گذشته تجربه کرده بود (تکرار این سخن که ایران از سه دهه پیش تحریم بوده و از وضع تحریم های جدید نگرانی ندارد)، تصور اینکه جمهوری اسلامی خواهد توانست تحریم های جدید بانکی و نفتی را به طور موثر "دور بزند"، انتظار اینکه کشورهای آسیایی، چین یا روسیه با تحریم های نفتی و مالی وضع شده علیه ایران همکاری نکنند، ... از جمله این پیش فرض های غیرواقعی بوده اند.
> 
> اظهارنظرهایی همچون "کاغذپاره" نامیدن تحریم ها و تاکیدات مکرر بر بی اثر بودن آنها بر وضعیت اقتصادی ایران، احتمالا به طور عمده با اهداف تبلیغاتی بیان می شدند؛ اما شواهدی وجود دارد که حکایت دارند حداقل بخشی از این اظهارات، ریشه در تصورات رئیس جمهور وقت ایران از نظام جهانی داشته است.
> 
> حسن روحانی در کتاب "امنیت ملی و دیپلماسی هسته ای"، که در آن خاطرات وی از زمان تصدی مسئولیت مذاکرات هسته ای بازگو شده، خاطره عجیبی را از جلسه خود با محمود احمدی نژاد در آستانه جلسه فوق العاده ۱۸ مرداد ۱۳۸۴ شورای حکام آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی در مورد ایران نقل کرده که خوش بینی های آقای احمدی نژاد در مورد پرونده را – تا حد تصور حل مشکل هسته ای ایران با پرداخت پول به آژانس– نشان می‌دهد.
> *
> آقای روحانی می نویسد: "بحث شد که آژانس تحت نفوذ غرب است. پرسیدند چرا آژانس تحت نفوذ آنهاست؟ گفتم برای اینکه هم بیشتر بودجه آژانس را آن‌ها می‌دهند و هم بر اکثر کشورهای عضو نفوذ دارند. [آقای احمدی‌نژاد] گفت: هزینه‌های آژانس در سال چقدر است؟ گفتم نمی‌دانم، مثلاً چند صد میلیون دلار. گفتند شما همین حالا به البرادعی زنگ بزنید و بگویید ما کل مخارج آژانس را پرداخت می‌کنیم."
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شاید تفاوت اصلی توافق هسته ای با مقطع پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ در این باشد که در مورد اخیر، قبل از آنکه 'خیلی دیر شده باشد' ایران راه حل حقوقی برای پایان بحران را قبول کرده است. در مقام مقایسه، گویی این بار ایران قطعنامه ۵۹۸ را، نه در تیر ماه ۱۳۶۷ و به دنبال شکست نظامی در حفظ متصرفاتی چون فاو، مجنون، حلبچه، خرمال، موسیان، دهلران و زمین های شرق بصره- *که بعد از* صدور آن در تیر ماه ۱۳۶۶ پذیرفته است


@Shahryar Hedayati @rahi2357
Dar mored e grogan giri ham daghighan hamin daastan ettefaagh oftaad. *Ya'ni tou har 3 ta bohran e asli ye ba'd az enghelaab(georgaan giri(va gharaardaad e Aljazaayer), Jang, haste-i) daghighan yek daastan tekraar shod.*

dalilesh ham yek chiz hastesh aziz. ma mohandes ha, yek chizi hast touye "system theory" ke behesh migim feedback. Rouznaameh ha, ahzaab e siyaasi ye mokhaalef, ... daghighan feedback hastand. Tou mohandesi, hamisheh migand ageh system bedoun e feedback baasheh, system be tor e shadid be yek samti keshide misheh va be fanaa mire. Vaghti ham dar e rouznaameh va ahzab e vaghe'i ye mokhaalef(na in eslaah talab haye faased e dozaari) ra mibandi, kaar e ejraayi e mamlekat miyofte dast e yek mosht gaav ke faghat sho'aar midand va hichchizi(hattaa andaaze yek gaav) nemifahman. aakharesh ham chon feedback nist, rahbari ye mamlekat ham chizi nemifahme, magar inke kaar be shekast e kaamel keshide beshe, ke digeh hich jour nasheh poushoundesh. Be zabaan e saade va elmi, Ghaziye Iran ham hamin hast digeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tomyris

scythian500 said:


> [USER=136148]@Serpentine mishe begi alan ke 3 setare shodam cheghadr hoghoogham ro ezafe mikonid/? bone taghzieh ham midin? bilite nim bahaye parke abi chi? hala baraye khali naboodan arizeh man khodam axe khodam ro ba axe dokhtare hamsayamoon avaz kardam ke az ghaza oonam Scythian hast!
> @rmi5[/USER]
> ino khoondi:
> 
> founded their capital city, Zagreb. This name cannot be etymologically linked to any Slavic word so many scholars have suggested that it is derived from _Zagros_. Recent DNA testing has shown that the Croats, as well as other Slavic populations have considerable Indo-Iranian ancestry.
> 
> edame dar inja:
> 
> Hittites and Scythians: Slavic Roots in Antiquity? | Modern Rodnovery
> 
> 
> I now understand why Arabs acting the way they do now! Just accept your destiny! Absolute destiny only exists in backward ideologies...we as shia believe in Moderation. We in Shia fiqh say: لا جبر و لا اختیار بل بین الامرین
> 
> Iranian Shia woke up a while ago.. it is Arab Sunnis' turn to leave their frozen mindset/ culture/interpretation of Islam and start over new...
> 
> History is there to learn and to keep alive so we don't commit the same mistake twice..
> 
> btw, انا لله و انا الیه راجعون has nothing to do with accepting your destiny as a nation...it could be true when there is some death in your family or friends... It means lots of other things but not what you say for sure..
> 
> I now understand why Arabs despite huge bad experiences in history still can not learn from it and still expose themselves to those mistakes again...
> 
> Arabs for most of their history got back stabbed with non-Muslims and their own mindset... Western imperial nations himulated them so much and still are doing... ISrael comes with the help of UK sweeps away Arab lands and kill hundreds of thousands of them, make millions flee of their lands and yet not so long later... only couple of decades later actually... Arabs starting to forget all the misery they had from Israel and simply leave it behind seeking peace!! It is more of a piss than peace...
> 
> This is a very dangerous belief and will leave no place for Arabs in future as it left no place for them so far...
> 
> Destiny believers are those who are so weak that can not do a damn thing about the miseries they were brought to them... Destiny is for those of so naive to fix everything by saying... Leave it behind... It is Destiny and we must accept it...
> 
> Arabs if want to wake up once and for all, must first change their stone age tribal system and then instead of waiting for a miracle or a western hand to help them wake up, rely on their multi-million population.... Arabs if want to wake up, they must first define what is Islam... Is it against Muslims going after science and progress... they must define where they are standing... Is Islam against independence... Is Islam against working hard... Is Islam Sunnah or a dynamic Fiqh that teaches you to be flexiable and adapt yourself to the new.... or it is just to say *وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*


wise word my brother. I can not understand how he accepted to be humiliated .if it is accepted the defeat. so do not waste your time to answer them, it was the way before us and not deriere us.



rmi5 said:


> @Shahryar Hedayati @rahi2357
> Dar mored e grogan giri ham daghighan hamin daastan ettefaagh oftaad. *Ya'ni tou har 3 ta bohran e asli ye ba'd az enghelaab(georgaan giri(va gharaardaad e Aljazaayer), Jang, haste-i) daghighan yek daastan tekraar shod.*
> 
> dalilesh ham yek chiz hastesh aziz. ma mohandes ha, yek chizi hast touye "system theory" ke behesh migim feedback. Rouznaameh ha, ahzaab e siyaasi ye mokhaalef, ... daghighan feedback hastand. Tou mohandesi, hamisheh migand ageh system bedoun e feedback baasheh, system be tor e shadid be yek samti keshide misheh va be fanaa mire. Vaghti ham dar e rouznaameh va ahzab e vaghe'i ye mokhaalef(na in eslaah talab haye faased e dozaari) ra mibandi, kaar e ejraayi e mamlekat miyofte dast e yek mosht gaav ke faghat sho'aar midand va hichchizi(hattaa andaaze yek gaav) nemifahman. aakharesh ham chon feedback nist, rahbari ye mamlekat ham chizi nemifahme, magar inke kaar be shekast e kaamel keshide beshe, ke digeh hich jour nasheh poushoundesh. Be zabaan e saade va elmi, Ghaziye Iran ham hamin hast digeh.


Stop talking Persian I understand anything

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Tomyris said:


> wise word my brother. I can not understand how he accepted to be humiliated .if it is accepted the defeat. so do not waste your time to answer them, it was the way before us and not deriere us.
> Stop talking Persian I understand anything



Sorry miss, this section is raided by a number of trolls from a neighbor country, so we prefer to keep our discussions about internal matters of Iran, in Persian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tomyris

rmi5 said:


> Sorry miss, this section is raided by a number of trolls from a neighbor country, so we prefer to keep our discussions about internal matters of Iran, in Persian language.



lol !!!!! hhhhhh I understand, to continue our discussion in Persian I hate troll, is there are many

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> Will you please give me the internet address of the arab defense forum that you were talking about.
> 
> دوست من این یارو سعودی رو ولش کن این اصن مسلمون نیست.


Why you want it


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why you want it


I want to see what they are saying behind us...
If you don't want to put address here you can delete your post after 3 minutes.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI Mate can I have it?


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> I want to see what they are saying behind us...
> If you don't want to put address you can delete it after 3 minutes.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI Mate can I have it?


You can wright arab defence forum
You will fin many like pakistan defence forum than you can go to defense-arab.com



2800 said:


> I want to see what they are saying behind us...
> If you don't want to put address here you can delete your post after 3 minutes.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI Mate can I have it?


Defense Arab المنتدى العربي للدفاع والتسليح 
This one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You can wright arab defence forum
> You will fin many like pakistan defence forum than you can go to defense-arab.com
> 
> 
> Defense Arab المنتدى العربي للدفاع والتسليح
> This one


Thank you. Many thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Sorry miss, this section is raided by a number of trolls from a neighbor country, so we prefer to keep our discussions about internal matters of Iran, in Persian language.




@Tomyris you should start learning persian sis

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

@Full Moon

Why you Suadis think about Iran too much? We Iranians do not think about you once a year, and to be honest whenever we talk about you we mock you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rahi2357 said:


> دوستان مقاله زیر را تازه خواندم گفتم شاید برا شما هم خالی از لطف نباشه که یک نگاهی بندازید و البته خوشحال میشم نظراتتون را درباره اش بدانم.





haman10 said:


> Albate man fekr nemikonam ke een 2 mozoo be ham rabti dashte bashan va serfan asman risman kardan nevisande ru neshoon mide .





rmi5 said:


> Dar mored e grogan giri ham daghighan hamin daastan ettefaagh oftaad. Ya'ni tou har 3 ta bohran e asli ye ba'd az enghelaab(georgaan giri(va gharaardaad e Aljazaayer), Jang, haste-i) daghighan yek daastan tekraar shod.
> .




دو چیز که از تاریخ یاد گرفتم

1. نامعلوم هست
2. تغییر ناپذیره

وقتی بچه بودم به معلم گفتم چی می شد سورنا اسکندر رو شکست می داد, چی می شد داریوش سوم خائن این امپراطوری رو دودستی به باد نمی داد و ایران اشغال نمی شد؟
معلم گفت نمیشه
نمی شه چون تغییر ناپذیره و فرض محال

شاید در صورت شکست اسکندر وضعیت ایران در پایان حکومت فاسد داریوش سوم به جنگ داخلی کشیده می شد و از اشغال اسکندر هم بدتر می شد
نمی دانم چون نا معلومه , حدس و گمانه

فکر کنید امام خمینی در اوج پیروزی قطنامه رو می پذیرفت
همه امروز و در اینده خمینی رو خائن فرض می کردند
می گفتند چرا هنگامی که ما داشتیم صدام و عراقش رو مجازات می کردیم جلوی مارو گرفتید
این همون دو راهی تاریخه

چی می شد اگه در اوج پیروزی قطعنامه رو می پذیرفتیم
تاریخ بر نمی گرده


فرض کنید اگه ما ده سال پیش در مورد هسته ای به توافق می رسیدیم
به احتمال زیاد ما تمام زیر ساختهای هسته ای رو باید بسته بندی و ارسالش می کردیم
جرج بوش ارزوی دیرینه خودش مبنی بر اشغال ایران رو عملی می کرد
و ....
*نمی دانم و نمیشه
*

با اینکه که همگی معتقد به استفاده از درس های تاریخ هستیم
ولی این رو یادمون میره که تاریخ چند راه نامعلوم داره
و پند گرفتن از هر درس منجر تکرار حادثه ای از نوع دیگر میشه

و تاریخ خودش خودشو تکرار می کنه


این چیزی هست که بهش میگن غبار جنگ
Fog of war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
برای بهترین فرمانده گرفتن تصمیم صد در صد درست ,ناممکن هست

یک مستند جالب (بخوانید اعترافات) رابرت مک نامرا هست
ببینید بد نیست

* The Fog of War: Eleven Lessons from the Life of Robert S. McNamara*


cdn.download.ir/?b=dlir-movie&f=The.Fog.of.War.2003.720pwww.download.ir.rar
حجم 3.32 گیگابایت

*
فعلا خدا رو شکر راه بازه و اینده روشنه
تا باز هست باید بتازیم*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

2800 said:


> @Full Moon
> 
> Why you Suadis think too much about Iran? We Iranians do not think about you once a year, and to be honest whenever we talk about you we mock you.



Most of us don't think much about Iran, nor know much about it. The Syrain Civil War, however, caused a major wave of anti-Iran, anti-Persian, and anti-Shia among Saudis, and among Arabs in general. One of the reasons I joined this forum was the Syrian War as it showed us what our Persian neighbors are like when the _taqiyya_ shield is dropped. Otherwise, Saudis and most Arabs have very limited knowledge about Iran.

Weather we like it or not, that limited knowledge is often very negative and pessimistic. There is a gigantic hatred, bigotry, and stupidity about Iran and anything related to it. When I was about 8 years old (the Iran - Iraq war has just ended), one of my cousins (he was 16) told me that Iranians that work in restaurants in Bahrain blow their noses in any sandwich they serve !! I was too young to know, but I believed him with a huge shock. It wasn't until I reached 14-15 that I realized that this story was made up.

So you get the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> *@mohsen @بلندر @MoshteAhani @The SiLent crY @2800 @SOHEIL @Serpentine
> @SOHEIL @New @rmi5 @kollang @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @haman10 @Daneshmand @JEskandari @raptor22 @bozorgmehr @Abii @Surenas @The SiLent crY @Arminkh@@yavar @The Last of us @Gold Eagle @behnam @Commandant @Aspahbod @Militant Atheist
> and others
> *​*رآکتور گداخت هسته ای در طرح «ایتر»*​
> کشور در کادراش واقع در اکس آن پروانس فرانسه، در یکی از بزرگترین همکاری های علمی روی سیاره زمین، دست به دست هم داده اند تا با استفاده از همان فرآیندی که در خورشید رخ می دهد، انرژی تولید کنند.
> 
> این پروژه بین المللی گداخت هسته ای معروف “ایتر” نام دارد که به زبان لاتین به معنی «راه» است*. هدف، تولید انرژی برق ارزان و سالم برای محیط زیست و تداوم پذیر با استفاده از فرآیند هم جوشی در نوع جدید رآکتور هسته ای است.
> *
> کلودیو روکو، خبرنگار یورونیوز می گوید: «در قلب رآکتور جدید گداخت هسته ای هستیم. وزن این رآکتور دوبرابر وزن برج ایفل است و مکانی به وسعت ۶۰ زمین فوتبال را اشغال خواهد کرد.»
> 
> برای اینکه همجوشی رخ دهد، باید فشار و دمای گاز بسیار داغ (یا پلاسمای) حاوی اتمهای سبک، مثل هیدورژن به حدِ دما و فشار در مرکز خورشید برسد، یعنی به دمای* ۱۵۰ میلیون درجه سانتیگراد بالای صفر(حداقل ده برابر دمای هسته خورشید )*. برای رسیدن به این دمای بسیار بالا، باید میدانهای مغناطیسی بسیار پرشدت تولید کرد تا پلاسما را درفضا معلق نگاه دارد چون هیچ ظرفی تاب نگه داشتن این پلاسمای داغ را ندارد. *واکنش همجوشی بین دو ایزوتوپ هیدروژن رخ می دهد: بین دوترویوم و تریتیوم.*
> 
> برنار بیگو مدیرکل این پروژه می گوید که بدین ترتیب می توان مشکل تولید انرژی در سیاره زمین را حل کرد*. خبرنگار یورونیوز از وی درباره مزیت تولید انرژی از همجوشی هسته ای، در مقایسه با شکافت هسته ای (فرآیندی که در رآکتورهای فعلی یا در بمب هسته ای رخ می دهد و انرژی تولید می کند) می پرسد و آقای بیگو می گوید:«مهمترین مزیت به خود سوخت مربوط می شود. سوخت این رآکتور هیدروژن است و هیدروژن در طیبعت بسیار فراوان است. آب دریا و
> دریاچه ها هیدروژن دارد.* بنابراین *منبعی تمام نشدنی برای انرژی است که صدها میلیون سال دوام خواهد داشت
> 
> 
> . مزیت دیگر مربوط به زباله ها و پسماندهاست: در این فرآیند چند پسماند پرتوزا بوجود می آید، اما عمر پرتوزایی این پسماندها کوتاه است، حداکثر چند صد سال در مقایسه با پسماندهای فرآیند شکافت هسته ای که عمر پرتوزایی شان به چند میلیون سال می رسد، کمتر است.»*
> 
> از سوی دیگر، فرآیند همجوشی را می توان به آسانی متوقف کرد. در صورتی که برای فرآیند شکافت هسته ای چنین نیست و حتی اگر فرآیند شکافت متوقف شود، چند تن سوخت هسته ای خطرناک باقی می ماند که همچنان گرما و انرژی تولید می کند.
> 
> 
> این امید می رود که این رآکتور جدید در این مکان طی بیست سال آینده به کار افتد و بتواند ۳۰۰ مگا وات برق تولید کند.
> 
> *دانشمندان ایرانی مرکز تحقیقات فیزیک پلاسمای واحد علوم و تحقیقات دانشگاه آزاد نیز با پروژه ایتر همکاری می کنند.
> *
> 
> 
> *رآکتور گداخت هسته ای در طرح «ایتر» | euronews, فن آوری روز*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *علی‌اکبر صالحی تشریح کرد
> برنامه‌های ایران برای پیشبرد پروژه گداخت هسته‌ای*
> رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی با بیان اینکه* گداخت هسته‌ای یکی ازپروژه‌های محوری سازمان انرژی اتمی است*، گفت: معاونت توسعه مدیریت و منابع انسانی سازمان قول داده‌اند تا جایی که امکان دارد این طرح را مورد حمایت مالی قرار دهند
> به گزارش گروه فضای مجازی خبرگزاری فارس، روزنامه خراسان نوشت: پروژه گداخت هسته ای، یکی از طرح های مهم و راهبردی است که محققان کشورمان در پژوهشگاه علوم و فنون هسته ای سازمان انرژی اتمی ،همپای کشورهای پیشرفته دنیا، طی سال های اخیر و *به منظور دستیابی به منبع بی پایان انرژی،* گام های بلندی در راستای عملیاتی کردن آن برداشته اند. گداخت تامین کننده انرژی ستارگان است و از نظر اصولی می تواند منبع تقریبا نامحدود انرژی و از نظر محیطی بی خطرترین نوع انرژی روی زمین باشد. دکتر صالحی رئیس سازمان انرژی هسته ای در گفت و گو با خراسان در خصوص آخرین وضعیت این پروژه اظهار داشت: پروژه گداخت هسته ای، از پروژه های بسیار افتخار آفرین کشور است که با سرعت هم به پیش می رود و مهم ترین بخش و یا مهم ترین ویژگی آن نیز نیروی انسانی و خلاقیت های به کارگرفته شده در آن است.
> 
> وی با بیان این که تاکنون* نزدیک به 80 نیروی متخصص برجسته در زمینه گداخت هسته ای در کشور تربیت شده اند*، افزود : اکنون درحال تربیت نیرو های متخصص درزمینه گداخت هسته ای هستیم و تاکنون نیز 80 نیروی متخصص برجسته در این زمینه تربیت شده اند واین روال همچنان ادامه دارد.
> 
> صالحی با بیان این که گداخت هسته ای یکی از پروژه های محوری سازمان انرژی اتمی است، خاطرنشان کرد: معاونت توسعه مدیریت و منابع انسانی سازمان نیز قول داده اند تا جایی که امکان دارد این طرح را مورد حمایت مالی قرار دهند.
> 
> رئیس سازمان انرژی هسته ای افزود:ما انرژی هسته ای را یک انرژی نو می دانیم که صرفا حدود 50 سال از عمر آن می گذرد و به عنوان یک انرژی پاک تلقی می شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صالحی با برشمردن دلایل توجه ایران به فناوری هسته ای گفت: دسترسی به فناوری های نو و آماده سازی نسل های آینده برای ورود به عرصه فناوری های جدید، از مهم ترین مواردی است که باعث شده است کشور ما توجه ویژه ای به فناوری هسته ای داشته باش*د.اگر ما هم اکنون وارد فناوری هسته ای شکافت نشویم در آینده نمی توانیم به عرصه انرژی هسته ای جوش یا گداخت قدم بگذاریم. برای این که از شکافت به گداخت برویم، حتما باید به فناوری شکافت مسلط شویم، نیروی انسانی مان را تربیت کنیم و سپس به عرصه گداخت قدم بگذاریم.*
> 
> به گفته صالحی؛* گداخت آخرین پاسخ بشر برای تولید انرژی نامحدود است *که درحال حاضر سازمان انرژی اتمی به طور جدی این پروژه را در دست پیگیری دارد و این پروژه ، مسیری رو به جلو را طی می کند.
> 
> 
> علی‌اکبر صالحی تشریح کرد برنامه‌های ایران برای پیشبرد پروژه گداخت هسته‌ای
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> تاسیسات اراک دو بخش داره
> بخش 40 مگاوات تحقیقاتی1
> بخش تاسیسات اب سنگین2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" در اراک دو تاسیسات وجود دارد یکی تاسیسات آب سنگین است که فقط آب سنگین تولید می‌کند و دیگری راکتور آب سنگینت کار می‌کند"*
> 
> آب سنگین چیست؟ / تفاوت راکتور آب‌سنگین اراک با نیروگاه بوشهر، فردو و نطنز
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"تولیدات نیروگاه شامل آب سنگین و آب سبک است که از محصولات جانبی آب سنگین به شمار می‌رود."
> آب سبک یا دوتریوم یکی از محصولات جانبی تولید آب سنگین است که در درمان و پیشگیری از سرطان کاربرد وسیعی دارد *
> روزنامهء هموطن سلام - مجتمع اراک تا پایان سال آب سبک تولید می کند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> درسته تیکه فولاد با ارزش هست ولی تکنولوژیش (به گفته صالحی ) قدیمی و منسوخ هست
> *بالاخره شما یه خونه رو بخوای نوسازی کنی شاید نصف قیمت یه خونه نو در بیاد
> چه برسه به نوسازی نیروگاه
> پول باید خرج کرد*
> 
> 
> من یه مثال می زنم ایران چندین سال هست که لامپ خلا مانیتور های سی ار تی رو در داخل تولید می کنه
> حالا یه نفر از خارج بیاد بگه اقا این لامپ خلا رو بنداز دور و بجاش بیا کارخونه تولید ال سی دی راه اندازی کن
> درسته کارخونه لامپ خلا کلی براش سرمایه گزاری شده بود ولی کار خونه ال سی دی یه چیز دیگه هست
> 
> اگه یه المانی بیاد و خط تولید پراید و بریزه دور جاش مرسدس بیاره ما نباید خوشحال بشیم؟ .
> 
> 
> 
> سکوت اختیار می کنم
> 
> 
> 
> حداقل این رو همه می دانند که بی ارزش ترین حرف دولت امریکا حرف سخنگوی دولت هست
> 
> 
> اگه اخبار چند سال گذشته رو دنبال کرده باشید
> بیشتر بیانیه های( بی ارزش و احساسی) ضد ایرانی امریکا توسط سخنگوی کاخ سفید و سخنگوی وزارت خارجه گفته میشود
> اینها شیپور دولت امریکا برای خالی نبودن عریضه هستند
> و هیچکدامشان هم متخصص هسته ای نیستند و بیشتر تایید و تکذیب می کنند
> مثل سخنگوی وزارت خارجه ایران خانم مرضیه افخم(بخوانید مرضیه تکذیب)ه
> 
> به علت این بیانیه های عجیب و غریب , همیشه نقل مجلس اخبار ایران هم هستند
> 
> Marie Harf
> Jay Carney
> Jen Psaki
> *
> قضیه محکومیت پرتاب میمون به فضا توسط شخص سخنگو را یادتان هست؟*
> 
> 
> ای لینک را بخوانید
> 
> بیشترین مواضع ضدایرانی را چه کسانی در دولت آمریکا بیان می‌کنند؟ + تصاویر



Khoobeh. phizik-danhai irooni mitoonan ba injoor mosharekatha satheshono bebaran bala. Iran to ICTP va LHC ham hast. Vali dar kol, ina chizi beh Iran ezafeh nemikoneh. Bishtar barai iran janbeh namayeshi, conferancy va science diplomacy dareh. Asleh kar oneh keh to keshvar anjam besheh ba moshrekat khareji ya bedonesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

@Daneshmand bro,

You commented in another thread about lack of R&D capability in Iran. why do you think this is a case and how should it be changed? Do you see any improvement in this regard? I too have felt/noticed this problem. Although Iran is making scientific progress, I still don't see real R&D capability in important fields.

Be nice to know your thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine @rmi5 @haman10 @Daneshmand @The Last of us @mohsen @Abii @New @Shahryar Hedayati @Siavash baghiye..
> دوستان مقاله زیر را تازه خواندم گفتم شاید برا شما هم خالی از لطف نباشه که یک نگاهی بندازید و البته خوشحال میشم نظراتتون را درباره اش بدانم.
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قطعنامه ۲۲۳۱ شورای امنیت سازمان ملل در موضوع رفع تحریم های هسته ای این شورا علیه ایران، تصادفا در روزی آشنا در تاریخ معاصر صادر شده است.
> 
> قطعنامه ای که قرار شده به بحران هسته ای پایان بدهد، فارغ از آنکه در عمل به چنین نتیجه ای بینجامد یا نه، در ۲۹ تیرماه سالگرد صدور قطعنامه ۵۹۸ در مورد پایان جنگ ایران و عراق (در سال ۱۳۶۶) به تصویب رسیده است. ۲۹ تیر، همچنین روز اعلام پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ به افکار عمومی (در سال ۱۳۶۷) است.
> 
> این تقارن، به ویژه از آنجا اهمیت می یابد که در دو سال اخیر، مشابهت‌سازی میان خاتمه جنگ ایران و عراق و فرجام پرونده هسته ای، از محورهای آشنای تبلیغات مخالفان مذاکرات اتمی بوده و این فرایند، ظاهرا افکار عمومی ایران را بیش از گذشته در مورد تحولات ماه های پایانی جنگ حساس کرده است.
> 
> بعد از صدور قطعنامه ۵۹۸، عراقی ها به تدریج در جبهه های جنگ در موقعیت برتر قرار گرفتند و از شروع سال ۱۳۶۷، شکست هایی مکرر را بر نیروهای ایران وارد کردند. تصرف مجدد بندر فاو در ۲۸ فروردین، عقب راندن ایران از شرق بصره در ۴ خرداد، تصرف مجدد جزیره مجنون در ۴ تیر، تصرف عین خوش در ۲۱ تیر و تصرف موسیان و دهلران در ۲۲ تیر، از جمله دستاوردهای ارتش عراق در این مدت بودند. عقب نشینی اجباری ایران از خرمال و حلبچه در کردستان عراق در ۲۲ تیر (برای انتقال نیروها به جبهه های جنوب) نیز، در همین مقطع انجام شد
> *قطعنامه ۵۹۸، در شرایطی صادر شد که ایران در اسفند ۱۳۶۴بندر فاو تنها بندر ارتباطی عراق با خلیج فارس را فتح کرده و در بهمن ۱۳۶۵، به شرق بصره نزدیک شده بود. این قطعنامه، علاوه بر پایان جنگ، به پیش بینی راهکارهایی برای تعیین متجاوز نیز پرداخته بود که ایران بر آن تاکید داشت؛ اما مسئولان وقت کشور با امید کسب نتایج بهتر، به مدت یک سال از پذیرش قطعنامه جدید خودداری *کردند.
> 
> این در حالی بود که بعد از صدور قطعنامه ۵۹۸، عراقی ها به تدریج در جبهه های جنگ در موقعیت برتر قرار گرفتند و از شروع سال ۱۳۶۷، شکست هایی مکرر را بر نیروهای ایران وارد کردند.
> 
> تصرف مجدد بندر فاو در ۲۸ فروردین، عقب راندن ایران از شرق بصره در ۴ خرداد، تصرف مجدد جزیره مجنون در ۴ تیر، تصرف عین خوش در ۲۱ تیر و تصرف موسیان و دهلران در ۲۲ تیر، از جمله دستاوردهای ارتش عراق در این مدت بودند. عقب نشینی اجباری ایران از خرمال و حلبچه در کردستان عراق در ۲۲ تیر (برای انتقال نیروها به جبهه های جنوب) نیز، در همین مقطع انجام شد.
> 
> همزمان با این شکست ها، تنش میان ایران و آمریکا در خلیج فارس نیز اوج گرفت که در نتیجه آن، نیروی دریایی ایالات متحده در ۲۹ فروردین دو سکوی نفتی ایران در میدان نفتی سلمان را تخریب و دو شناور جنگی سهند و جوشن را غرق کرد و در ۱۲ تیر، یک هواپیمای مسافربری ایرباس ایرانی را با ۲۹۰ مسافر هدف قرار داد که به کشته شدن تمام مسافران انجامید.
> 
> در چنین شرایطی بود که ایران از تصمیم خود برای پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ خبر داد. متعاقبا، ایران در ۲۷ تیر ماه در نامه ای به دبیرکل سازمان ملل، قطعنامه را پذیرفت و دو روز بعد، مردم هم از این تصمیم مطلع شدند: در ۲۹ تیرماه، صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی پیام معروف امام خمینی را در مورد پذیرش قطعنامه منتشر کرد.
> *
> اعلام پذیرش قطعنامه، با توجه به پیروزی های پی در پی عراق در ماه های آخر جنگ، به برپایی "جشن پیروزی" در آن کشور منجر شد، اما فضای افکار عمومی در ایران، به کلی متفاوت بود.*
> 
> این فضا، در پیام امام خمینی به مناسبت پذیرش قطعنامه نمود واضحی داشت. رهبر جمهوری اسلامی ایران در این پیام نوشت: "خوشا به حال آنان که با شهادت رفتند. خوشا به حال آنان که در این قافله نور جان و سر باختند.... و بدا به حال من که هنوز مانده ام و جام زهرآلود قبول قطعنامه را سر کشیده ام."
> 
> *بعد از پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ در تهران، عراق به حدی سرمست از پیروزی بود که هجوم گسترده ای را به داخل خاک ایران انجام داد تا از آخرین فرصت های ممکن برای قدرت نمایی در جبهه های جنگ استفاده کند. در این مقطع، هرچند عراق تا نزدیکی های خرمشهر پیش آمد و این شهر در آستانه سقوط مجدد قرار گرفت، اما ایران موفق شد که آخرین هجوم نیروهای عراقی را به عقب براند و سرانجام، در ۲۹ مرداد ۱۳۶۷ آتش بس برقرار* شد.
> 
> پذیرش رسمی قطعنامه ۵۹۸، درست دو هفته پس از آن صورت گرفت که بنیانگذار جمهوری اسلامی ایران، هرگونه تزلزل در ادامه جنگ با عراق را 'خیانت' دانسته بود. امام خمینی در پیام ۱۳ تیر خود تاکید داشت: امروز تردید به هر شکلی خیانت به اسلام است، غفلت از مسائل جنگ، خیانت به رسول اللّه‏ ـ صلی الله‏ علیه و آله و سلم ـ است
> اما دستاوردهای ایران "پس از" پذیرش آتش بس، تغییری در واقعیت جبهه های جنگ در یک سال "پیش از" پذیرش رسمی قطعنامه ایجاد نکرد.
> 
> *به طور مشخص، یک سال تاخیر در پذیرش قطعنامه، به از دست رفتن متصرفات ایران در شرق بصره، بندر فاو، جزیره مجنون و شهرهای حلبچه، خرمال، موسیان و دهلران منجر شد (مهران نیز در ۳۱ تیر اشغال شد و تا پایان جنگ در اشغال باقی ماند). این تاخیر، همچنین به وارد آمدن تلفات سنگین به اسکله های نفتی، شناورهای نظامی و شهروندان غیرنظامی ایران بر اثر حملات آمریکا *انجامید.
> 
> *نقش "اطلاعات غلط"*
> 
> امام خمینی در پیام خود به مناسبت پذیرش قطعنامه تاکید داشت که 'تا چند روز قبل معتقد به همان شیوه دفاع و مواضع اعلام شده در جنگ بوده' اما بنا به عواملی نظر خود را تغییر داده است. این تاکید، ظاهرا اشاره ای به* اطلاعات جدید رهبر وقت از وضعیت 'واقعی' جنگ در پی دریافت نامه فرمانده سپاه داشت *و لاجرم، سوالی تعیین کننده را به پیش می کشید: اینکه آیا اگر امام خمینی زودتر در جریان وضعیت 'واقعی' جنگ قرار گرفته بود، باز هم پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ را تا تیر ماه ۱۳۶۷ به تعویق می انداخت؟
> با این حال، امام خمینی در پیام ۲۹ تیر ۱۳۶۷ به مناسبت پذیرش قطعنامه، از تغییر ناگهانی نگرش خود راجع به ادامه جنگ سخن گفت.
> 
> وی اعلام کرد: "من تا چند روز قبل معتقد به همان شیوه دفاع و مواضع اعلام شده در جنگ بودم و مصلحت نظام و کشور و انقلاب را در اجراى آن مى دیدم، ولى به واسطه حوادث و عواملى که از ذکر آن فعلا خوددارى مى کنم، و به امید خداوند در آینده روشن خواهد شد و *با توجه به نظر تمامى کارشناسان سیاسى و نظامى سطح بالاى کشور، که من به تعهد و دلسوزى و صداقت آنان اعتماد دارم، با قبول قطعنامه و آتش بس موافقت* نمودم."
> 
> هرچند شهروندان معمولی ایران که پیام رهبر خود در مورد پذیرش قطعنامه را می شنیدند، احتمالا تصوری از "عوامل" مورد اشاره در پیام نداشتند، اما وی در جلسه ۲۵ تیرماه خود با مسئولان ارشد حکومت، مهم ترین این عوامل را *جمع بندی "تکان دهنده" فرماندهی سپاه پاسداران* در مورد وضعیت جنگ دانسته بود.
> 
> امام خمینی توضیح داده بود که این نامه "یکی از ده‌ها گزارش نظامی، سیاسی است" که بعد از "شکست‌های اخیر" به وی رسیده و می افزود: "به اعتراف جانشینی فرمانده کل نیروهای مسلح، فرمانده سپاه یکی از معدود فرماندهانی است که در صورت تهیه مایحتاج جنگ معتقد به ادامه جنگ می‌باشد."
> 
> به نوشته امام خمینی: *"فرمانده مزبور نوشته است تا پنج سال دیگر ما هیچ پیروزی نداریم. ممکن است در صورت داشتن وسایلی که در طول پنج سال به دست می‌آوریم قدرت عملیات انهدامی و یا مقابله به مثل را داشته‌ باشیم و بعد از پایان سال ۷۱ اگر ما دارای ۳۵۰ تیپ پیاده و ۲۵۰۰ تانک و ۳۰۰۰ توپ و ۳۰۰ هواپیمای جنگی و ۳۰۰ هلیکوپتر باشیم و قدرت ساخت مقدار قابل توجهی از سلاحهای لیزری و اتمی که از ضرورت‌های جنگ در آن موقع است، داشته باشیم می‌توان گفت به امید خدا بتوانیم عملیات آفندی داشته باشیم. وی می‌گوید قابل ذکر است که باید توسعه نیروی سپاه به هفت برابر و ارتش به دو برابر و نیم افزایش پیدا کند، او آورده است البته امریکا را هم باید از خلیج فارس بیرون کنیم والا موفق نخواهیم بود."*
> 
> او در بخشی دیگر از نامه خود، که در آن نیز همچون پیام ۲۹ تیر آرزوی "شهادت" می کرد، نوشته بود که فرمانده وقت سپاه، "با ذکر این مطالب می‌گوید باید باز هم جنگید* که این دیگر شعاری بیش نیست".*
> *
> این تاکیدات، به وضوح حکایت از آن داشت که تصمیم رهبر جمهوری اسلامی مبنی بر پذیرش قطعنامه، بعد از دریافت اطلاعات غیرمنتظره راجع به میزان آمادگی واقعی نیروهای نظامی ایران در مقابل ارتش عراق صورت گرفته است.*
> 
> واقعیتی که پذیرش آن، لاجرم سوالی تعیین کننده را به پیش می کشید: اینکه آیا اگر امام خمینی زودتر در جریان وضعیت "واقعی" جنگ قرار گرفته بود، باز هم پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ را تا تیر ماه ۱۳۶۷ به تعویق می‌انداخت؟
> 
> مروری بر اظهارنظرها و پیش بینی های مدافعان سیاست هسته ای ایران در دولت های نهم و دهم، نشان می دهد که حداقل بخش مهمی از مواضع آنان مبتنی بر پیش فرض هایی خوش بینانه بوده که در عمل، محقق نشده اند.* پیش بینی فرستاده نشدن پرونده هسته ای از شورای حکام آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی به شورای امنیت، پیش بینی وتوی روسیه یا چین در شورای امنیت برای جلوگیری از تحریم ایران، تصور محدود ماندن سطح تحریم ها به آنچه کشور در گذشته تجربه کرده بود (تکرار این سخن که ایران از سه دهه پیش تحریم بوده و از وضع تحریم های جدید نگرانی ندارد)، تصور اینکه جمهوری اسلامی خواهد توانست تحریم های جدید بانکی و نفتی را به طور موثر 'دور بزند'، انتظار اینکه کشورهای آسیایی، چین یا روسیه با تحریم های نفتی و مالی وضع شده علیه ایران همکاری نکنند، ... از جمله این پیش فرض های غیرواقعی بوده اند*
> *سوال کلی تر اینکه، آیا به نفع ایران بود که قطعنامه را پس از صدور آن در تیر ۱۳۶۶ بپذیرد، یا در تیر ۱۳۶۷ - و به دنبال از دست دادن تمام متصرفات مهم خود در خاک عراق و بخش هایی از خاک کشور*؟
> 
> *"تصورات" هسته ای*
> در پی انتخابات ریاست جمهوری ۱۳۹۲، موافقان و مخالفان مذاکرات هسته ای، این پرونده را از زوایای گوناگون به جنگ ایران و عراق و نحوه پایان آن تشبیه کرده اند.
> 
> فارغ از زوایا یا انگیزه های این مشابهت سازی ها، به نظر می رسد که یک دلیل برجسته شباهت این دو بحران، نقش اطلاعات یا تصورات غلط در تصمیم گیری های مسئولانِ مخالف انعطاف بوده است.
> 
> در سال های اخیر، برخی از تصورات مقام های ارشد دولت سابق در مورد پرونده هسته ای، مورد اشاره منتقدان سیاست اتمی ایران در زمان آقای احمدی نژاد قرار گرفته است.
> 
> به عنوان نمونه، حسین موسویان از مذاکره کنندگان هسته ای ایران در زمان دولت محمد خاتمی، در بهمن ۱۳۹۲ گفته است: "عمده منتقدان ما در دولت خاتمی باور و فرض‌شان این بود که ارجاع به شورای امنیت یک بلوف است"؛ یا صادق خرازی سفیر اسبق ایران در سازمان ملل، در اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۴ روایت کرده که *وزارت امور خارجه آقای احمدی نژاد قبل از ارسال پرونده هسته ای به شورای امنیت، به شورای عالی امنیت ملی اطمینان داده بود که چنین اتفاقی نخواهد افتاد. محمد هاشمی از اعضای وقت مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام هم، در آبان ۱۳۸۶ گفته است که قبل از ارجاع پرونده هسته ای به شورای امنیت "برخی معتقد بودند که پرونده به شورای امنیت نمی رود" و "هنگامی که این اتفاق افتاد، باز برخی گفتند، که قطعنامه ای علیه ایران صادر نمی شود".*
> 
> در بیانی مشابه، امیرحسین زمانی نیا عضو تیم مذاکره کننده هسته ای در زمان محمد خاتمی، در دی ماه ۱۳۹۲ نقل کرده است: "سال ۸۴ و پس از پیروزی آقای احمدی نژاد عموم دولت مردان و کسانی که در آن دوره سمت داشتند، با قاطعیت اظهار می داشتند که پرونده ایران به شورای امنیت نمی رود. این روند تا روز ماقبل رفتن پرونده ما به شورای امنیت نیز ادامه داشت. در مقطعی مقامات عالی رتبه دولت می گفتند اینها بلوف است و پرونده ایران به شورای امنیت نمی رود. بعدها پرونده به شورای امنیت برده شد، اما باز هم اظهار داشتند که قطعنامه صادر نخواهد شد. پیش نویس قطعنامه آماده شد، باز هم مدعی شدند که روس ها آن را وتو خواهند کرد. اما باز هم وتویی در کار نبود."
> 
> مروری بر اظهارنظرها و پیش بینی های مدافعان سیاست هسته ای ایران در دولت های نهم و دهم، نشان می دهد که بخش قابل توجهی از مواضع آنان مبتنی بر پیش فرض هایی خوش بینانه بوده که در عمل، محقق نشده‌اند.
> 
> پیش بینیِ فرستاده نشدن پرونده هسته ای از شورای حکام آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی به شورای امنیت، پیش بینی وتوی روسیه یا چین در شورای امنیت برای جلوگیری از تحریم ایران، تصور محدود ماندن سطح تحریم‌ها به آنچه کشور در گذشته تجربه کرده بود (تکرار این سخن که ایران از سه دهه پیش تحریم بوده و از وضع تحریم های جدید نگرانی ندارد)، تصور اینکه جمهوری اسلامی خواهد توانست تحریم های جدید بانکی و نفتی را به طور موثر "دور بزند"، انتظار اینکه کشورهای آسیایی، چین یا روسیه با تحریم های نفتی و مالی وضع شده علیه ایران همکاری نکنند، ... از جمله این پیش فرض های غیرواقعی بوده اند.
> 
> اظهارنظرهایی همچون "کاغذپاره" نامیدن تحریم ها و تاکیدات مکرر بر بی اثر بودن آنها بر وضعیت اقتصادی ایران، احتمالا به طور عمده با اهداف تبلیغاتی بیان می شدند؛ اما شواهدی وجود دارد که حکایت دارند حداقل بخشی از این اظهارات، ریشه در تصورات رئیس جمهور وقت ایران از نظام جهانی داشته است.
> 
> حسن روحانی در کتاب "امنیت ملی و دیپلماسی هسته ای"، که در آن خاطرات وی از زمان تصدی مسئولیت مذاکرات هسته ای بازگو شده، خاطره عجیبی را از جلسه خود با محمود احمدی نژاد در آستانه جلسه فوق العاده ۱۸ مرداد ۱۳۸۴ شورای حکام آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی در مورد ایران نقل کرده که خوش بینی های آقای احمدی نژاد در مورد پرونده را – تا حد تصور حل مشکل هسته ای ایران با پرداخت پول به آژانس– نشان می‌دهد.
> *
> آقای روحانی می نویسد: "بحث شد که آژانس تحت نفوذ غرب است. پرسیدند چرا آژانس تحت نفوذ آنهاست؟ گفتم برای اینکه هم بیشتر بودجه آژانس را آن‌ها می‌دهند و هم بر اکثر کشورهای عضو نفوذ دارند. [آقای احمدی‌نژاد] گفت: هزینه‌های آژانس در سال چقدر است؟ گفتم نمی‌دانم، مثلاً چند صد میلیون دلار. گفتند شما همین حالا به البرادعی زنگ بزنید و بگویید ما کل مخارج آژانس را پرداخت می‌کنیم."
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شاید تفاوت اصلی توافق هسته ای با مقطع پذیرش قطعنامه ۵۹۸ در این باشد که در مورد اخیر، قبل از آنکه 'خیلی دیر شده باشد' ایران راه حل حقوقی برای پایان بحران را قبول کرده است. در مقام مقایسه، گویی این بار ایران قطعنامه ۵۹۸ را، نه در تیر ماه ۱۳۶۷ و به دنبال شکست نظامی در حفظ متصرفاتی چون فاو، مجنون، حلبچه، خرمال، موسیان، دهلران و زمین های شرق بصره- *که بعد از* صدور آن در تیر ماه ۱۳۶۶ پذیرفته است



Maghaleh sathi neveshteh shodeh. Dar in keh eshtebahat ziadi shodeh shaki nist. Az injoor eshtebahat keshvarai digam kheili kardan. Mohem ineh keh sum of it all, beh kodom taraf mireh. 

Yeki az khososiat Iran ineh keh dar tool tarikh eshtebahai bozorgi kardeh va mavagheh ziadi ro az dast dadeh. Hala 2500 saal pish basheh ya 25 saal pish. Vali ba in vojod, Iran pabarja mondeh. Va in ham yekam beh khosh-shansi Iran bar migardeh na beh modiriat.

Masalan ageh Iran zodtar 598 o ghabol mikard ya aslan bad az azad-sazi khoramsharh solh mikard, aslan alan moghiat Iran in nabood. Chonkeh hamleh Sadam beh kowait barayeh in etefagh oftad chonkeh jang toolani shodeh bood va bonyad eghtesadi iraq az beyn rafteh bood (Iran 3 barabar iraq hast). Ageh hamleh kuwait etefagh nemioftad, Iran alan ba sadam ki doost amrikaiha ham shodeh bood taraf bood. Toolani shodan jang baes shod keh tanha mohreh moaseri keh amrikai-ha mitonestan bahash Iran ro balance konan az beyn bereh. Albateh in beh modiriat iran hich rabti nadareh. Faghat khosh-shansi boodeh keh Iran ro nejat dad.

Vali ghazie hastei fargh dareh. Man to hamin thread neveshtam chera: Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1634

dar ye kalam, Iran mikhast kar beh jai bekesheh keh amrika ba IR mameleh koneh.



The Last of us said:


> @Daneshmand bro,
> 
> You commented in another thread about lack of R&D capability in Iran. why do you think this is a case and how should it be changed? Do you see any improvement in this regard? I too have felt/noticed this problem. Although Iran is making scientific progress, I still don't see real R&D capability in important fields.
> 
> Be nice to know your thoughts.



I will reply later, as I am running late. Sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

Daneshmand said:


> I will reply later, as I am running late. Sorry.


No problem dadash,I am going to bed myself, reply whenever you get the chance. Write in English please as my Persian is not great.

Shab bekheir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

چگونه متوجه دروغ بودن یک جریان رسانه ای شویم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@scythian500 @rahi2357 @haman10 @The Last of us @Abii @Shahryar Hedayati @2800

A truly shocking video:






Where is humanity going ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @scythian500 @rahi2357 @haman10 @The Last of us @Abii @Shahryar Hedayati @2800
> 
> A truly shocking video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is humanity going ...


Man pakistanis , Indians and afghans are being treated like shyte in these countries . and yet they (pakistanis) look up to these animals .

i mean you get what you deserve , but these men certainly don't deserve this crap

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tomyris

haman10 said:


> @Tomyris you should start learning persian sis



yes I learn but hard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Tomyris said:


> yes I learn but hard




yeah it's too hard i agree , but it'll become very sweet when you start learning , i promise .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

The Last of us said:


> @Daneshmand bro,
> 
> You commented in another thread about lack of R&D capability in Iran. why do you think this is a case and how should it be changed? Do you see any improvement in this regard? I too have felt/noticed this problem. Although Iran is making scientific progress, I still don't see real R&D capability in important fields.
> 
> Be nice to know your thoughts.



It is not perhaps the lack of R&D but probably the lack of vision and management. Compared to the region Iran lives in and to Islamic world, Iran is ahead but compared to developed countries, Iran is behind. According to this source, Iran stands at 16th in research papers in 2014, an improvement from 18th in 2013: SJR - International Science Ranking

But there are serious problems. For instance, most of these papers are not ground breaking but rather reviewing other papers, there is little real science going on, then in technology most of the work has no prospect of application within Iran or aimed at Iran's needs. Then there is a funding and proper use of funds problem which is also true in other fields. The mindset of researchers and the structures they work in, are deficient in many ways. 

Universities are not autonomous enough to be able to chart their own way, neither a strategic vision exists in them to respond to national needs. They produce way more graduates in fields that have a "social prestige element to their degrees" but not enough in those which actually Iranian economy needs. The industries, basically never believed in Iranian gradates being able to solve their problems, so they never invested in research by Iranians for Iranians with a global vision. They rather prefer to import foreign technology and bring in foreign firms to solve their problems. The government has also always preferred quick fix solutions instead of taking the risk to venture into uncharted territory of national capabilities in R&D, despite the populist slogans. The R&D expenditure component of GDP has always been way below 1%. The financial institutions refuse to fund R&D for very similar reasons. 

This is a complex topic. To fully understand where the problems are and how other developed countries tackled those problems, in addition to finding unique solutions to these problems, a proper study has to be done (not slogan type). I do not think any such study has been done in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> @scythian500 @rahi2357 @haman10 @The Last of us @Abii @Shahryar Hedayati @2800
> 
> A truly shocking video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is humanity going ...


Arabs and humanity are two separated things.


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Arabs and humanity are two separated things.


Easy bro. Everyone is not the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*The Dealbreakers*

*




*

**

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Easy bro. Everyone is not the same.


Most of the Saudis and Arab Emiratis are the same.


----------



## Full Moon

2800 said:


> Arabs and humanity are two separated things.



Speacking about humanity while you are using Bashar Al Asad's picture as your avatar !!!

Man, you are just some piece of work !!


----------



## Tomyris

haman10 said:


> yeah it's too hard i agree , but it'll become very sweet when you start learning , i promise .



yes I am motivated to learn the language of my country 

it is a great pride for me



Full Moon said:


> Speacking about humanity while you are using Bashar Al Asad's picture as your avatar !!!
> 
> Man, you are just some piece of work !!


Move It'll serve your master kind of troll, bachar al assad is a man unlike the dog qi governs you, these are not human but coward and murderer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> Speacking about humanity while you are using Bashar Al Asad's picture as your avatar !!!
> 
> Man, you are just some piece of work !!


If here anyone should be blamed it is your jihadi dogs not a man who is defending his country against these takfiri brainless zombies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Tomyris said:


> yes I am motivated to learn the language of my country
> 
> it is a great pride for me
> 
> 
> Move It'll serve your master kind of troll, bachar al assad is a man unlike the dog qi governs you, these are not human but coward and murderer



Yeah a man, a very humane one indeed !!


----------



## Tomyris

Full Moon said:


> Yeah a man, a very humane one indeed !!


yes it resists Israel is he defends his country, make your dog dirrigent? it fianance the teroriste and are a knee to israel, you have more honor, I'd rather have a dirrigent like al assad pluto your teroriste monarchy.

sa na nothing personal but ouvez eyes and look the truth in the face, you would always dog for them, must be resisted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Tomyris said:


> yes it resists Israel is he defends his country, make your dog dirrigent? it fianance the teroriste and are a knee to israel, you have more honor, I'd rather have a dirrigent like al assad pluto your teroriste monarchy.
> 
> sa na nothing personal but ouvez eyes and look the truth in the face, you would always dog for them, must be resisted



I just love your English _khahar_.


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine Bia kik karet daram.



Full Moon said:


> I just love your English _khahar_.


And I like your stupidity 7abibi!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tomyris

Full Moon said:


> I just love your English _khahar_.



I leave you English, I honor guard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Saif al-Arab You have Persian roots right?


@rmi5 Chera dg tu pdf fellas nisti?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> @Saif al-Arab You have Persian roots right?



LOL, so Al-Hasani is a farsi?  I'm waiting to see him chanting "Khalij e Farsi" 



> @rmi5 Chera dg tu pdf fellas nisti?



man digeh tamaam e kik conversation haye gheyr e activam ra paak kardam, be gheyr az ounke ba to hast va ounke ba Abii hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> I just love your English _khahar_.


She ain't no khahar of terrorists and their supporters

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

فیلمی تکان‌دهنده از آخرین لحظه‌های یک «مدافع حرم» - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> She ain't no khahar of terrorists and their supporters



Grammatically, your sentence should have been written like this "She ain't a _khahar_ of terrorists and their supporters".


----------



## rahi2357

*وزارت خارجه بریتانیا توصیه خود برای سفر به ایران را تغییر داد*
وزارت خارجه بریتانیا توصیه قبلی خود در ارتباط با پرهیز از سفرهای غیرضروری به ایران را تغییر داده است.

در بیانیه وزارت خارجه بریتانیا که امروز، یکشنبه ۲۵ ژوئیه، منتشر شده آمده است: "توصیه ما درباره پرهیز از سفرهای غیرضروری به ایران همچنان درباره مناطق خاصی به ویژه مرز ایران با عراق، افغانستان و پاکستان برقرار است. اما درباره سفر به سایر مناطق ایران، این توصیه دیگر برقرار نیست."

فیلیپ هموند، وزیر امور خارجه بریتانیا بخشی از دلیل این تغییر را "کاهش خصومت [با بریتانیا] در دولت رئیس جمهور روحانی" عنوان کرده است.

این بیانیه یازده روز بعد از اعلام توافق هسته‌ای ایران با قدرت‌های جهانی از جمله بریتانیا صادر شده است.

این خبر به‌روز می‌شود.
==============================================================
*رنو 'در حال مذاکره برای خرید بخشی از پارس خودرو است*





تصویر یکی از نمایندگی‌های فروش محصولات رنو در شمال تهران
یکی از مدیران شرکت پارس‌خودروی ایران از تلاش شرکت فرانسوی رنو برای خرید بخشی از سهام پارس‌خودرو خبر داده است.

به گزارش روزنامه وال‌استریت ژورنال، ناصر آقامحمدی، مدیرعامل شرکت پارس‌خودرو در همایش اقتصادی ایران و اروپا در وین گفت که شرکت خودروسازی رنو در حال مذاکره برای خرید کمتر از* نصف *سهام پارس‌خودرو است.

سخنگوی رنو حاضر به اظهار نظر درباره این موضوع نشده، اما وال‌استریت ژورنال به نقل ازمنابع خود گزارش داده که مدیران رنو از مدت‌ها پیش منتظر رفع تحریم‌های ایران برای سرمایه‌گذاری بیشتر در پارس خودرو بوده‌اند.

با اعلام توافق جامع هسته‌ای میان ایران و قدرت‌های جهانی - که بر اساس آن تحریم‌های اتمی به ازای محدودیت در برنامه هسته‌ای ایران لغو می‌شود - گزارش‌های زیادی از تمایل شرکت‌های خارجی به سرمایه‌گذاری در ایران منتشر شده است.

______________________________________________

*ضرر تحریم ایران برای رنو*
توقف تدریجی فعالیت رنو در ایران بعد از تشدید تحریم‌های آمریکا علیه صنعت خودروسازی ایران باعث شد که درآمد خالص این شرکت در شش ماه اول سال ۲۰۱۳ بیش از ۵۰۰ میلیون یورو افت کند. فروش خودروهای ساخت رنو در ایران که قبل از اثر کردن تحریم‌ها به بیش از ۱۰۰ هزار دستگاه می‌رسید، در سال ۲۰۱۳ میلادی تا حدود ۳۶ هزار دستگاه کاهش یافت.


______________________________________________

محمدرضا نعمت‌زاده، وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت ایران روز جمعه ۲۴ ژوئیه در همایش اقتصادی ایران و اروپا در وین گفت که با رفع تحریم‌های هسته‌ای، شرکت‌های خارجی، از جمله شرکت‌های فعال در حوزه خودروسازی، می‌توانند از خصوصی‌سازی شرکت‌های دولتی در ایران سهم ببرند.

شرکت‌های فرانسوی رنو و پژو پیش از تحریم‌ها فعالیت‌های تجاری گسترده‌ای در ایران داشتند، از جمله این شرکت‌ها هستند.

شرکت پژو در سال ۲۰۱۲ رسما به فعالیت خود در ایران پایان داد. رنو با وجود حفظ شریک تجاری در ایران به شدت سطح تولید خود را در ایران کاهش داد و به دلیل تحریم‌ها نتوانست صادرات قطعات خودرو را به ایران ادامه دهد.

گزارش وال‌استریت ژورنال می‌گوید شرکت رنو همچنین در پی خرید کارخانجات مونتاژ قطعات متعلق به گروه خودروسازی سایپا، شرکت مادر پارس‌خودرو است.

======================================================================

*دانشگاه کردستان برای اولین بار در رشته زبان کردی دانشجو می‌پذیرد*




مسئولان دانشگاه کردستان از راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی در این دانشگاه و پذیرش دانشجو در این رشته برای سال تحصیلی آتی خبر داده‌اند.

به گفته بختیار سجادی، رئیس شورای راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی در دانشگاه کردستان، تدریس این رشته با پذیرش ۴۰ دانشجوی روزانه از مهرماه سال ۱۳۹۴ آغاز می‌شود.

آقای سجادی به سایت کردپرس گفت این رشته با موافقت وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری ایجاد شده و در مقطع کارشناسی در قالب ۱۳۶ واحد درسی ارائه خواهد شد.

رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی برای اولین بار در دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۴ در کنار زبان و ادبیات عربی و فارسی قرار گرفته است.





*دروس اصلی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی*
*بختیار سجادی، رئیس شورای راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی در دانشگاه کردستان:* در این رشته ۹ درس پایه‌ای مانند دستور زبان کردی، آواشناسی و واج‌شناسی، پیشینه زبان کردی، لهجه‌شناسی، مرجع شناسی و ۳۰ درس اصلی مانند متون ادبی نظم و نثر کلاسیک و معاصر، ادبیات شفاهی و فولکلور، ادبیات تطبیقی، تاثیر قرآن در ادبیات کردی و ۱۴ درس تخصصی مانند تاریخ ۱ تا ۴ ادبیات کردی، سبک‌های ادبی در ادبیات کردی، نقد ادبی در ادبیات کردی و ادبیات داستانی در ادبیات کردی ارائه می‌شود.





خبر راه‌اندازی این رشته در صفحه فیس‌بوک منسوب به حسن روحانی، رئیس جمهور ایران هم منتشر شده است.

آقای روحانی فردا یکشنبه، چهارم مرداد، در بیستمین سفر استانی خود برای اولین بار به استان کردستان سفر می‌کند. او در انتخابات ریاست جمهوری سال ۱۳۹۲ بعد از سیستان و بلوچستان بیشترین درصد آرا را در استان کردستان کسب کرد.

اوایل سال جاری خورشیدی فردین اخلاقیان، رئیس دانشگاه کردستان از راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی "در سایه دولت تدبیر و امید" خبر داده بود اما جزئیات بیشتری در این زمینه منتشر نشده بود.

پیش از این درخواست‌هایی برای راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی مطرح شده بود، اما این درخواست‌ها همواره مورد مخالفت قرار گرفته بود.

آموزش زبان مادری و آموزش به زبان مادری از جمله مسائل مورد اختلاف در سال‌های اخیر بوده است. *گروهی آموزش به زبان مادری را حق طبیعی افراد می‌دانند ولی در مقابل، مخالفان معتقدند که این مسئله هویت ملی را به خطر می‌اندازد.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Grammatically, your sentence should have been written like this "She ain't a _khahar_ of terrorists and their supporters".


Well , NO . 

Google 

Don't you dare wasting my time again . i'm not your english teacher

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Watch at:
52:14
1:33:22
1:40:18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

These mf-ckers are killing Yemenis very wildly.

Over 120 Yemenis lost lives due to heavy bombing of Taiz just in 2 hours of a day!

Filthy wahhabis pigs have ruined everywhere in ME from Syria to Yemen.

i24news - See beyond

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*Civilized Western Europeans:*

عکس/ قتل عامی که دریا را رنگ خون کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> *Civilized Western Europeans:*
> 
> عکس/ قتل عامی که دریا را رنگ خون کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


Ina ke kuchikashe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

عکس/ تبدیل کاغذ باطله به مداد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

rahi2357 said:


> *وزارت خارجه بریتانیا توصیه خود برای سفر به ایران را تغییر داد*
> وزارت خارجه بریتانیا توصیه قبلی خود در ارتباط با پرهیز از سفرهای غیرضروری به ایران را تغییر داده است.
> 
> در بیانیه وزارت خارجه بریتانیا که امروز، یکشنبه ۲۵ ژوئیه، منتشر شده آمده است: "توصیه ما درباره پرهیز از سفرهای غیرضروری به ایران همچنان درباره مناطق خاصی به ویژه مرز ایران با عراق، افغانستان و پاکستان برقرار است. اما درباره سفر به سایر مناطق ایران، این توصیه دیگر برقرار نیست."
> 
> فیلیپ هموند، وزیر امور خارجه بریتانیا بخشی از دلیل این تغییر را "کاهش خصومت [با بریتانیا] در دولت رئیس جمهور روحانی" عنوان کرده است.
> 
> این بیانیه یازده روز بعد از اعلام توافق هسته‌ای ایران با قدرت‌های جهانی از جمله بریتانیا صادر شده است.
> 
> این خبر به‌روز می‌شود.
> ==============================================================
> *رنو 'در حال مذاکره برای خرید بخشی از پارس خودرو است*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصویر یکی از نمایندگی‌های فروش محصولات رنو در شمال تهران
> یکی از مدیران شرکت پارس‌خودروی ایران از تلاش شرکت فرانسوی رنو برای خرید بخشی از سهام پارس‌خودرو خبر داده است.
> 
> به گزارش روزنامه وال‌استریت ژورنال، ناصر آقامحمدی، مدیرعامل شرکت پارس‌خودرو در همایش اقتصادی ایران و اروپا در وین گفت که شرکت خودروسازی رنو در حال مذاکره برای خرید کمتر از* نصف *سهام پارس‌خودرو است.
> 
> سخنگوی رنو حاضر به اظهار نظر درباره این موضوع نشده، اما وال‌استریت ژورنال به نقل ازمنابع خود گزارش داده که مدیران رنو از مدت‌ها پیش منتظر رفع تحریم‌های ایران برای سرمایه‌گذاری بیشتر در پارس خودرو بوده‌اند.
> 
> با اعلام توافق جامع هسته‌ای میان ایران و قدرت‌های جهانی - که بر اساس آن تحریم‌های اتمی به ازای محدودیت در برنامه هسته‌ای ایران لغو می‌شود - گزارش‌های زیادی از تمایل شرکت‌های خارجی به سرمایه‌گذاری در ایران منتشر شده است.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> *ضرر تحریم ایران برای رنو*
> توقف تدریجی فعالیت رنو در ایران بعد از تشدید تحریم‌های آمریکا علیه صنعت خودروسازی ایران باعث شد که درآمد خالص این شرکت در شش ماه اول سال ۲۰۱۳ بیش از ۵۰۰ میلیون یورو افت کند. فروش خودروهای ساخت رنو در ایران که قبل از اثر کردن تحریم‌ها به بیش از ۱۰۰ هزار دستگاه می‌رسید، در سال ۲۰۱۳ میلادی تا حدود ۳۶ هزار دستگاه کاهش یافت.
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> محمدرضا نعمت‌زاده، وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت ایران روز جمعه ۲۴ ژوئیه در همایش اقتصادی ایران و اروپا در وین گفت که با رفع تحریم‌های هسته‌ای، شرکت‌های خارجی، از جمله شرکت‌های فعال در حوزه خودروسازی، می‌توانند از خصوصی‌سازی شرکت‌های دولتی در ایران سهم ببرند.
> 
> شرکت‌های فرانسوی رنو و پژو پیش از تحریم‌ها فعالیت‌های تجاری گسترده‌ای در ایران داشتند، از جمله این شرکت‌ها هستند.
> 
> شرکت پژو در سال ۲۰۱۲ رسما به فعالیت خود در ایران پایان داد. رنو با وجود حفظ شریک تجاری در ایران به شدت سطح تولید خود را در ایران کاهش داد و به دلیل تحریم‌ها نتوانست صادرات قطعات خودرو را به ایران ادامه دهد.
> 
> گزارش وال‌استریت ژورنال می‌گوید شرکت رنو همچنین در پی خرید کارخانجات مونتاژ قطعات متعلق به گروه خودروسازی سایپا، شرکت مادر پارس‌خودرو است.
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> *دانشگاه کردستان برای اولین بار در رشته زبان کردی دانشجو می‌پذیرد*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مسئولان دانشگاه کردستان از راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی در این دانشگاه و پذیرش دانشجو در این رشته برای سال تحصیلی آتی خبر داده‌اند.
> 
> به گفته بختیار سجادی، رئیس شورای راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی در دانشگاه کردستان، تدریس این رشته با پذیرش ۴۰ دانشجوی روزانه از مهرماه سال ۱۳۹۴ آغاز می‌شود.
> 
> آقای سجادی به سایت کردپرس گفت این رشته با موافقت وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری ایجاد شده و در مقطع کارشناسی در قالب ۱۳۶ واحد درسی ارائه خواهد شد.
> 
> رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی برای اولین بار در دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۴ در کنار زبان و ادبیات عربی و فارسی قرار گرفته است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *دروس اصلی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی*
> *بختیار سجادی، رئیس شورای راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی در دانشگاه کردستان:* در این رشته ۹ درس پایه‌ای مانند دستور زبان کردی، آواشناسی و واج‌شناسی، پیشینه زبان کردی، لهجه‌شناسی، مرجع شناسی و ۳۰ درس اصلی مانند متون ادبی نظم و نثر کلاسیک و معاصر، ادبیات شفاهی و فولکلور، ادبیات تطبیقی، تاثیر قرآن در ادبیات کردی و ۱۴ درس تخصصی مانند تاریخ ۱ تا ۴ ادبیات کردی، سبک‌های ادبی در ادبیات کردی، نقد ادبی در ادبیات کردی و ادبیات داستانی در ادبیات کردی ارائه می‌شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبر راه‌اندازی این رشته در صفحه فیس‌بوک منسوب به حسن روحانی، رئیس جمهور ایران هم منتشر شده است.
> 
> آقای روحانی فردا یکشنبه، چهارم مرداد، در بیستمین سفر استانی خود برای اولین بار به استان کردستان سفر می‌کند. او در انتخابات ریاست جمهوری سال ۱۳۹۲ بعد از سیستان و بلوچستان بیشترین درصد آرا را در استان کردستان کسب کرد.
> 
> اوایل سال جاری خورشیدی فردین اخلاقیان، رئیس دانشگاه کردستان از راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی "در سایه دولت تدبیر و امید" خبر داده بود اما جزئیات بیشتری در این زمینه منتشر نشده بود.
> 
> پیش از این درخواست‌هایی برای راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی مطرح شده بود، اما این درخواست‌ها همواره مورد مخالفت قرار گرفته بود.
> 
> آموزش زبان مادری و آموزش به زبان مادری از جمله مسائل مورد اختلاف در سال‌های اخیر بوده است. *گروهی آموزش به زبان مادری را حق طبیعی افراد می‌دانند ولی در مقابل، مخالفان معتقدند که این مسئله هویت ملی را به خطر می‌اندازد.*



شراکت ایران خودرو با بزرگترین خودروساز اروپایی - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir





به گزارش مشرق، آن طور که منابع آگاه می گویند، مسوولان ایران خودرو در کنار مذاکرات با پژو، رایزنی هایی نیز با فولکس واگن آلمان داشته اند و گویا پیشنهادهای این غول خودروسازی جهان، جذاب تر از پژو بوده و از همین رو آبی های جاده مخصوص را به خود جذب کرده است.

همچنین در سفر اخیر هیات آلمانی به ایران نیز مذاکراتی کلی میان ایران خودرو و نمایندگان فولکس انجام شده و به نظر می رسد بزرگترین خودروساز ایران قصد دارد این شرکت آلمانی را جایگزین پژو کند.

بنابر برخی گمانه زنی ها، ایران خودرو قصد دارد فولکس واگن را به عنوان "شریک اصلی" در کنار خود داشته باشد و بر این اساس 50 درصد از بازار خود را در اختیار این غول آ آلمانی قرار خواهد داد. البته پژو نیز همچنان در کنار ایران خودرو باقی خواهد ماند، منتها سهم محدودی از بازار ایران خودرو به این خودروساز فرانسوی می رسد.

سوزوکی ژاپن و رنوی فرانسه نیز دیگر شرکای ایران خودرو به شمار می روند که آنها نیز سهم نسبتا محدودی از بازار بزرگترین خودروساز ایران را در دست خواهند گرفت.

این ترکیب برای بازار ایران خودرو در حالی است که پیش تر قرار بود پژو شریک اصلی اهالی کیلومتر 14 جاده مخصوص باشد و فولکس واگن شریک فرعی؛ اما گویا معادلات عوض شده و خودروساز آلمانی یار اصلی آبی ها جاده مخصوص خواهد بود.

فولکس واگن در حال حاضر بزرگترین خودروساز اروپا و سومین خودروساز جهان به شمار می رود و زیرمجموعه های معتبری مانند آئودی و اشکودا را نیز دارا است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

۶۰ درصد جوانان عربستانی تفکر داعشی دارند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## ResurgentIran

Salam doostan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

ResurgentIran said:


> Salam doostan


Salam delemun tang shode bud barat dadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

ResurgentIran said:


> Salam doostan


درود

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

A German soldier buries an unknown English soldier that was killed in air combat in the Egyptian desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tomyris

rahi2357 said:


> *وزارت خارجه بریتانیا توصیه خود برای سفر به ایران را تغییر داد*
> وزارت خارجه بریتانیا توصیه قبلی خود در ارتباط با پرهیز از سفرهای غیرضروری به ایران را تغییر داده است.
> 
> در بیانیه وزارت خارجه بریتانیا که امروز، یکشنبه ۲۵ ژوئیه، منتشر شده آمده است: "توصیه ما درباره پرهیز از سفرهای غیرضروری به ایران همچنان درباره مناطق خاصی به ویژه مرز ایران با عراق، افغانستان و پاکستان برقرار است. اما درباره سفر به سایر مناطق ایران، این توصیه دیگر برقرار نیست."
> 
> فیلیپ هموند، وزیر امور خارجه بریتانیا بخشی از دلیل این تغییر را "کاهش خصومت [با بریتانیا] در دولت رئیس جمهور روحانی" عنوان کرده است.
> 
> این بیانیه یازده روز بعد از اعلام توافق هسته‌ای ایران با قدرت‌های جهانی از جمله بریتانیا صادر شده است.
> 
> این خبر به‌روز می‌شود.
> ==============================================================
> *رنو 'در حال مذاکره برای خرید بخشی از پارس خودرو است*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصویر یکی از نمایندگی‌های فروش محصولات رنو در شمال تهران
> یکی از مدیران شرکت پارس‌خودروی ایران از تلاش شرکت فرانسوی رنو برای خرید بخشی از سهام پارس‌خودرو خبر داده است.
> 
> به گزارش روزنامه وال‌استریت ژورنال، ناصر آقامحمدی، مدیرعامل شرکت پارس‌خودرو در همایش اقتصادی ایران و اروپا در وین گفت که شرکت خودروسازی رنو در حال مذاکره برای خرید کمتر از* نصف *سهام پارس‌خودرو است.
> 
> سخنگوی رنو حاضر به اظهار نظر درباره این موضوع نشده، اما وال‌استریت ژورنال به نقل ازمنابع خود گزارش داده که مدیران رنو از مدت‌ها پیش منتظر رفع تحریم‌های ایران برای سرمایه‌گذاری بیشتر در پارس خودرو بوده‌اند.
> 
> با اعلام توافق جامع هسته‌ای میان ایران و قدرت‌های جهانی - که بر اساس آن تحریم‌های اتمی به ازای محدودیت در برنامه هسته‌ای ایران لغو می‌شود - گزارش‌های زیادی از تمایل شرکت‌های خارجی به سرمایه‌گذاری در ایران منتشر شده است.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> *ضرر تحریم ایران برای رنو*
> توقف تدریجی فعالیت رنو در ایران بعد از تشدید تحریم‌های آمریکا علیه صنعت خودروسازی ایران باعث شد که درآمد خالص این شرکت در شش ماه اول سال ۲۰۱۳ بیش از ۵۰۰ میلیون یورو افت کند. فروش خودروهای ساخت رنو در ایران که قبل از اثر کردن تحریم‌ها به بیش از ۱۰۰ هزار دستگاه می‌رسید، در سال ۲۰۱۳ میلادی تا حدود ۳۶ هزار دستگاه کاهش یافت.
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> محمدرضا نعمت‌زاده، وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت ایران روز جمعه ۲۴ ژوئیه در همایش اقتصادی ایران و اروپا در وین گفت که با رفع تحریم‌های هسته‌ای، شرکت‌های خارجی، از جمله شرکت‌های فعال در حوزه خودروسازی، می‌توانند از خصوصی‌سازی شرکت‌های دولتی در ایران سهم ببرند.
> 
> شرکت‌های فرانسوی رنو و پژو پیش از تحریم‌ها فعالیت‌های تجاری گسترده‌ای در ایران داشتند، از جمله این شرکت‌ها هستند.
> 
> شرکت پژو در سال ۲۰۱۲ رسما به فعالیت خود در ایران پایان داد. رنو با وجود حفظ شریک تجاری در ایران به شدت سطح تولید خود را در ایران کاهش داد و به دلیل تحریم‌ها نتوانست صادرات قطعات خودرو را به ایران ادامه دهد.
> 
> گزارش وال‌استریت ژورنال می‌گوید شرکت رنو همچنین در پی خرید کارخانجات مونتاژ قطعات متعلق به گروه خودروسازی سایپا، شرکت مادر پارس‌خودرو است.
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> *دانشگاه کردستان برای اولین بار در رشته زبان کردی دانشجو می‌پذیرد*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مسئولان دانشگاه کردستان از راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی در این دانشگاه و پذیرش دانشجو در این رشته برای سال تحصیلی آتی خبر داده‌اند.
> 
> به گفته بختیار سجادی، رئیس شورای راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی در دانشگاه کردستان، تدریس این رشته با پذیرش ۴۰ دانشجوی روزانه از مهرماه سال ۱۳۹۴ آغاز می‌شود.
> 
> آقای سجادی به سایت کردپرس گفت این رشته با موافقت وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری ایجاد شده و در مقطع کارشناسی در قالب ۱۳۶ واحد درسی ارائه خواهد شد.
> 
> رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی برای اولین بار در دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته آزمون سراسری سال ۱۳۹۴ در کنار زبان و ادبیات عربی و فارسی قرار گرفته است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *دروس اصلی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی*
> *بختیار سجادی، رئیس شورای راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی در دانشگاه کردستان:* در این رشته ۹ درس پایه‌ای مانند دستور زبان کردی، آواشناسی و واج‌شناسی، پیشینه زبان کردی، لهجه‌شناسی، مرجع شناسی و ۳۰ درس اصلی مانند متون ادبی نظم و نثر کلاسیک و معاصر، ادبیات شفاهی و فولکلور، ادبیات تطبیقی، تاثیر قرآن در ادبیات کردی و ۱۴ درس تخصصی مانند تاریخ ۱ تا ۴ ادبیات کردی، سبک‌های ادبی در ادبیات کردی، نقد ادبی در ادبیات کردی و ادبیات داستانی در ادبیات کردی ارائه می‌شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبر راه‌اندازی این رشته در صفحه فیس‌بوک منسوب به حسن روحانی، رئیس جمهور ایران هم منتشر شده است.
> 
> آقای روحانی فردا یکشنبه، چهارم مرداد، در بیستمین سفر استانی خود برای اولین بار به استان کردستان سفر می‌کند. او در انتخابات ریاست جمهوری سال ۱۳۹۲ بعد از سیستان و بلوچستان بیشترین درصد آرا را در استان کردستان کسب کرد.
> 
> اوایل سال جاری خورشیدی فردین اخلاقیان، رئیس دانشگاه کردستان از راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی "در سایه دولت تدبیر و امید" خبر داده بود اما جزئیات بیشتری در این زمینه منتشر نشده بود.
> 
> پیش از این درخواست‌هایی برای راه‌اندازی رشته زبان و ادبیات کردی مطرح شده بود، اما این درخواست‌ها همواره مورد مخالفت قرار گرفته بود.
> 
> آموزش زبان مادری و آموزش به زبان مادری از جمله مسائل مورد اختلاف در سال‌های اخیر بوده است. *گروهی آموزش به زبان مادری را حق طبیعی افراد می‌دانند ولی در مقابل، مخالفان معتقدند که این مسئله هویت ملی را به خطر می‌اندازد.*


Non must not sell part of khodro in French, he kidnapped want our independence, the French car is crap, iran are industry should develop with germany

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> Well , NO .
> 
> Google
> 
> Don't you dare wasting my time again . i'm not your English teacher



You can't say " ain't " and "no" one after another. Ain't in your sentence already means "is not". Please also note that "ain't" is very rural. So it is really funny for an akhoond like you to write in a rural type of English. 

I will be welcoming any further explanation from you, and please feel free to tell me if I am missing something.


----------



## Aramagedon

PressTV-S Arabia continues bombing Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

دستاوردها - دانشگاه علم و صنعت ايران - قطب علمی فناوری آلیاژهای با استحکام بالا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

guys this is an interesting website:

طراحی نانو میسل هایی برای حمل داروی ضد سرطان به بافت تومور | ایران توانا

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*انواع پراید های عراقی و سوری*


در کنار اسب شرکت رقیب؛ سمند







قابلیت دوزیست بودن این خودرو در عراق کشف شد











پراید آفرود














بدون درب با خیالی راحت







پاسخی دندان‌شکن به نیسان آبی

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

حتی ماکت آن نیز پرطرفدار است







علت اصلی کوتاه بودن جدول است






کشته شدن یک پراید غیر نظامی در کوبانی








استکان و نعلبکی چای روی صندوق. حتی قاشق نیز سر جایش است







صحنه‌ای آشنا







در خیال لندکروز







حتی با این وضع آشفته نیز قابلیت حرکت و لایی کشیدن دارد

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

ضدگلوله







یکی از دلایل پیشروی سریع داعش









واقعاً سبک






بهترین وسیله برای بمب گذاری












خوراک اسپرت‌بازان بغداد







در کنار 405 زیر آفتاب

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

@Malik Alashter

Brother will you please translate this article to English?

2015-07-24 09:22:19

*عضو شورى سابق: 60 بالمئة من الشباب السعودي "دواعش




صحيفة المرصد-متابعات: طالب العديد من المغردين السعوديين بمحاكمة خليل عبد الله الخليل، عضو مجلس الشورى السابق، بسبب قوله إن "60 بالمئة من الشباب السعودي جاهزون للالتحاق بتنظيم داعش".

تصريحات الخليل التي جاءت عبر مشاركة له في قناة "العربية"، أثارت ردة فعل ساخطة في الأوساط السعودية، معتبرين أن حديثه "يشبه تصريحات المالكي التي طالبت وضع وصاية على السعودية"، وفق قولهم.

الإعلامي والأكاديمي، محمد الحضيف، علّق على تصريحات الخليل، قائلا: "كلنا دواعش! نحن البلد الوحيد في العالم، الذي يهيئه إعلام محسوب عليه (العربية)، ليكون في مرمى التصنيف والاستهداف".

وأضاف الكاتب الصحفي، صالح الحناكي: "بهذه النسبة، لو كان عنده 5 أبناء فـ3 منهم داعشيون، و7 مليون شاب داعشي"، وتابع: "الخطورة كأنه يقول لداعش هذه الملايين تنتظركم".

المغرد السعودي الشهير "أبو شلاخ الليبرالي"، كتب: "كان القلق من أن تعمم صفة "داعشي" على كل من يطلق لحيته، والآن أصبح لمجرد كونك شابا سعوديا، فأنت داعشي إلا ربع!".

وكتب الناشط فارس العبود: "إما أن يثبت كلامه، أو يحاسب عليه، لأنه يسيء للحكومة، وللشعب الذي يرفض التطرف اليميني واليساري، ويرفض الليبروفاشية".

فيما تساءل المدوّن محمد بن بدر: "هل عمل إحصائية؟ أو هل شق عن قلوب الشباب؟ ومن أين استقى تلك النسبة؟ أم هي الثرثرة، وحب الإثارة دون إدراك للتبعات؟!!!".

وقال الناشط أحمد حربان المالكي: "خدمة جليلة قدمتها يا خليل، لبشار الأسد، وحسن زميرة، والمخلوع، والحوثي، وإيران، ولإسرائيل، باتهامك شباب وطنك".

يشار إلى أن قضية الشباب السعوديين الملتحقين بتنظيم داعش تثيرا جدلا مستمرا بين الإسلاميين والليبراليين في السعودية، حيث يتهم الأخيرون الفكر السلفي والمناهج الدراسية بـ"تصدير الشباب إلى مواطن القتال".

بينما ينفي الدعاة السعوديون أن يكون خطابهم الديني أو المناهج سببا في ذلك، قائلين إن "تونس العلمانية التي تمنع الإسلام بالأصل، يخرج منها أعداد هائلة من الشباب إلى داعش، يفوقون عدد السعوديين بكثير".

عضو شورى سابق: 60 بالمئة من الشباب السعودي دواعش

I can do it but broken...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

پراید قایق تندرو









*محصولات اینده سایپا برای شکست داعش*


*
پراید مارک 4
Pridekava Mark IV
*








*پراید کوپتر بلاک 3
AH-132 Pridche Block III*







*محصولات در دست تحقیق*

*
پراید ۱۸چرخ 

پراید ۱۰تن 

پراید شبه نیسان 

پراید شبه ماکسیما 

پراید شاسی بلند 

پراید خاور 

پراید جرثقیل 

پراید میکسر 

پراید تراکتور 

پراید ترانزیت 

رزم ناو پراید
Battleship USS pride

پراید اف 123
F-132 Fighting pride


پراید مترو 


بوئینگ 132 پراید 
Boeing 132 Prideliner 

پراید بدون سرنشین 
Praidador MQ-132



وَ وَ وَ وَ…. 



در نهایت




پرتاب اولین پراید به همراه چهار فضا نورد ایرانی به فضا









این هم بعد رمانتیک پراید, اسطوره قرن 13 خورشیدی






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*Guys read this:*

رنسانس علمی تحریم‌شدگان - تریبون مستضعفین


----------



## Malik Alashter

2800 said:


> @Malik Alashter
> 
> Brother will you please translate this article to English?
> 
> 2015-07-24 09:22:19
> 
> *عضو شورى سابق: 60 بالمئة من الشباب السعودي "دواعش
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صحيفة المرصد-متابعات: طالب العديد من المغردين السعوديين بمحاكمة خليل عبد الله الخليل، عضو مجلس الشورى السابق، بسبب قوله إن "60 بالمئة من الشباب السعودي جاهزون للالتحاق بتنظيم داعش".
> 
> تصريحات الخليل التي جاءت عبر مشاركة له في قناة "العربية"، أثارت ردة فعل ساخطة في الأوساط السعودية، معتبرين أن حديثه "يشبه تصريحات المالكي التي طالبت وضع وصاية على السعودية"، وفق قولهم.
> 
> الإعلامي والأكاديمي، محمد الحضيف، علّق على تصريحات الخليل، قائلا: "كلنا دواعش! نحن البلد الوحيد في العالم، الذي يهيئه إعلام محسوب عليه (العربية)، ليكون في مرمى التصنيف والاستهداف".
> 
> وأضاف الكاتب الصحفي، صالح الحناكي: "بهذه النسبة، لو كان عنده 5 أبناء فـ3 منهم داعشيون، و7 مليون شاب داعشي"، وتابع: "الخطورة كأنه يقول لداعش هذه الملايين تنتظركم".
> 
> المغرد السعودي الشهير "أبو شلاخ الليبرالي"، كتب: "كان القلق من أن تعمم صفة "داعشي" على كل من يطلق لحيته، والآن أصبح لمجرد كونك شابا سعوديا، فأنت داعشي إلا ربع!".
> 
> وكتب الناشط فارس العبود: "إما أن يثبت كلامه، أو يحاسب عليه، لأنه يسيء للحكومة، وللشعب الذي يرفض التطرف اليميني واليساري، ويرفض الليبروفاشية".
> 
> فيما تساءل المدوّن محمد بن بدر: "هل عمل إحصائية؟ أو هل شق عن قلوب الشباب؟ ومن أين استقى تلك النسبة؟ أم هي الثرثرة، وحب الإثارة دون إدراك للتبعات؟!!!".
> 
> وقال الناشط أحمد حربان المالكي: "خدمة جليلة قدمتها يا خليل، لبشار الأسد، وحسن زميرة، والمخلوع، والحوثي، وإيران، ولإسرائيل، باتهامك شباب وطنك".
> 
> يشار إلى أن قضية الشباب السعوديين الملتحقين بتنظيم داعش تثيرا جدلا مستمرا بين الإسلاميين والليبراليين في السعودية، حيث يتهم الأخيرون الفكر السلفي والمناهج الدراسية بـ"تصدير الشباب إلى مواطن القتال".
> 
> بينما ينفي الدعاة السعوديون أن يكون خطابهم الديني أو المناهج سببا في ذلك، قائلين إن "تونس العلمانية التي تمنع الإسلام بالأصل، يخرج منها أعداد هائلة من الشباب إلى داعش، يفوقون عدد السعوديين بكثير".
> 
> عضو شورى سابق: 60 بالمئة من الشباب السعودي دواعش
> 
> I can do it but broken...*


I translate part of it since the rest say the same.

Hopefully my translation good enough.

Almarsad News Paper: Many Saudis tweeter demanded the trial of the former Shura member, Khaleel Abdullah For his claim that 60% of the Saudi youth are ready to join ISIS.
The statement of Khaleel came through an interview with Alarabeya Channel.
Provoked indignant reaction among the saudis. Concidering his statement like Almaleki statment demanding that Saudi put under the chapter 7.
The interviewer and Academic Muhamed Aldhaif comented on Alkhaleel statments: We all ISIS! we are the only country in the world which is prepared by it's media to be in the catogory and classification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Malik Alashter said:


> I translate part of it since the rest say the same.
> 
> Hopefully my translation good enough.
> 
> Almarsad News Paper: Many Saudis tweeter demanded the trial of the former Shura member, Khaleel Abdullah For his claim that 60% of the Saudi youth are ready to join ISIS.
> The statement of Khaleel came through an interview with Alarabeya Channel.
> Provoked indignant reaction among the saudis. Concidering his statement like Almaleki statment demanding that Saudi put under the chapter 7.
> The interviewer and Academic Muhamed Aldhaif comented on Alkhaleel statments: We all ISIS! we are the only country in the world which is prepared by it's media to be in the catogory and classification.


Thank u bro.

Dustan in thread ro bekhunin :

What would Pakistan's response be if Israel was to attack iran?


----------



## scythian500

*ساخت میکرو لنزهای فوق تخصصی تجهیزات پزشکی در کشور*
۰۵ بهمن ۱۳۹۳


محقق ایرانی موفق به طراحی و تولید میکرو لنزهای تخصصی و فوق تخصصی با کاربرد در تجهیزات پزشکی شد. دکتر روح الله شریفی پژوهشگر عضو سازمان بسیج جامعه پزشکی ‏و فوق تخصص هماتولوژی، با بیان این که *میکرو لنزهای تخصصی و فوق تخصصی هنوز در کشورهای غربی ‏طراحی و ساخته نشده است*، اظهار کرد: با راه‌اندازی خط تولید بومی در ایران توانسته‌ایم هر گونه میکرو لنز با قابلیت تصویربرداری مستقیم چه ‏در بخش آندوسکوپی و چه در سایر بخش‌های پزشکی که نیاز به این فناوری باشد را طراحی کنیم.‎

این فوق تخصص هماتولوژی با بیان این که توانسته با نصب قطعاتی روی دوربین موبایل آن را به اسلاید، اورهیت، ‏تلسکوپ، دوربین نجومی و دوربین شکاری تبدیل کند، گفت: کاربرد این وسیله در تجهیزات پزشکی در بخش جراحی و ‏آندوسکوپی است‎.‎ شریفی درباره دیگر دستاوردهای خود در بخش تجهیزات پزشکی گفت: ساخت میکروسکوپ به صورت تک لنز از دیگر دستاوردهای علمی است که با ‏ویژگی‌هایی همچون قابل حمل بودن و وزن کمتر از ۳ گرم با قدرت تصویرداری بسیار بالا و با قابلیت تصویردهی ‏با نور محیط، با قدرت بزرگنمایی، بدون نیاز به تنظیم و نور خاص قابل استفاده است‎.‎ وی افزود: این ‏مدل میکروسکوپ با این ویژگی به عنوان نسلی نوین در میکروسکوپ‎های نوری ‏جهان تعریف می‌شود‎.‎

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@scythian500 Inja gofte shode mikhan mohakemash konan?
*
صحيفة المرصد-متابعات: طالب العديد من المغردين السعوديين بمحاكمة خليل عبد الله الخليل، عضو مجلس الشورى السابق، بسبب قوله إن "60 بالمئة من الشباب السعودي جاهزون للالتحاق بتنظيم داعش".*


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> @scythian500 Inja gofte shode mikhan mohakemash konan?
> *
> صحيفة المرصد-متابعات: طالب العديد من المغردين السعوديين بمحاكمة خليل عبد الله الخليل، عضو مجلس الشورى السابق، بسبب قوله إن "60 بالمئة من الشباب السعودي جاهزون للالتحاق بتنظيم داعش".*


آره... گفته بسیاری از توییتر بازهای سعودی درخواست محاکمه خلیل عبدالله رو بخاطر اون حرفش که 60 درصد جوانان سعودی آماده پیوستن به داعش هستند، رو دارند!!!

ببین این ژست توییتر بازها یه درصد عربستانیها هم نیستند... اگر فردا داعش به عربستان لشگرکشی کنه باور دارم بیش از نیمی از اونها به طرفداری ازونها برمیخیزند..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> آره... گفته بسیاری از توییتر بازهای سعودی درخواست محاکمه خلیل عبدالله رو بخاطر اون حرفش که 60 درصد جوانان سعودی آماده پیوستن به داعش هستند، رو دارند!!!
> 
> ببین این ژست توییتر بازها یه درصد عربستانیها هم نیستند... اگر فردا داعش به عربستان لشگرکشی کنه باور دارم بیش از نیمی از اونها به طرفداری ازونها برمیخیزند..


Ini ke inja gofti be engilisi inja begu threadesh ro zadam.

Former Saudi consultative assembly member: 60% of Saudi youth are ready to join ISIS


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Ini ke inja gofti be engilisi inja begu threadesh ro zadam.
> 
> Former Saudi consultative assembly member: 60% of Saudi youth are ready to join ISIS


toham dige kheili vaghteto paye in heyvoona hadar midi baradar... bejash harvaght zer zadan hamin thread high tech ro befrest barashoon... miran too khodeshoon boo migiran... hatta agar dar zaher kal kal konan... bishtar ina ba didane in thread high tech afsorde shodan va alan too timarestan bastari hastand...albateh hameye doctor haye oon timarestan ham hendi , pakestanian!! hehehe

ارتباط پسر اردوغان با داعش + عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> If you think ao you're fooling yourself.
> Right now iran car makers are the exact definition of botelling the blood of the people.
> You won't see any quality product from them or treating peeople like humans from Saipa and IranKhodro unless they stop artificially increase the price of quality foreign cars.


ببین حرف دهنتو بفهم، با یه جمله ی من تو نمی تونی بگی خودتو داری احمق میکنی.

بعدم من به ترید زدم این دری وری هاتو برو تحویل یکی دیگه بده.
تو یه فروم بین المللی هی دارین ميگين ايران تخميه إله بله، باید یه ذره آبرو واسه خودتون نگه دارین. آدم که مشکلاشو جلو دشمنانش نميگه.

,حالا تو یه فروم بين الملی هی بياين بگين ایران تخميه اينه اینو که چی فايده ای نداره که, فقط به ریشمون میخندن.

اینجا که مجلس شورای اسلامی نیست. شما ايرانيا آدماى مغروری هستین در حالی که لیاقت هیچی حتی همون پرايدشم ندارین!

با اینکه فکر میکردم آدم فهمیده ای هستی، ولی الان دارم بهت هشدار میدم دیگه با من اینجوری صبت نکن.

بعدم من منظورم این بود تحريمارو برداشتن وضعيت کشور بهتر میشه وگرنه گور بابای ایران خودرو سايپا و پارس خودرو.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Colonel Rafii Ghaffari, Iran-Iraq war hero and veteran, aka "Tank Hunter" who has the record number of Iraqi tanks and armored vehicles he destroyed. Needless to say, he was a member of '*always-proud*' 55th Shiraz airborne brigade of army rangers.

*He destroyed:*

*142 Iraqi tanks
51 Armored vehicles*

with TOW missiles. Also 50 tanks and armored vehicles were captured intact after Iraqi forces used to flee the scene seeing him 'playing' his game.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

rahi2357 said:


> salam serpi jan . nazaret chiye ye sticky thread darbareye daastanhay e vagheyiye jang e iran aragh bezanim . yejoor thread e marja bashe yani harki ye post mikhaad bezaare aval az shoma ejaze begire postesho bezaare va thread ro lock koni shoma . choon behtare ye threade 10 safheyiye jaaleb o khoondani bashe taa inke bi nazmo ghaati paati .
> ghablan ham goftam nemooone kheeeeeyyyyyli ziad daarim . az hamchin ghahramaanhaayi taa nemooney e amaliathaayi mesle H-3 va ya Bomber kardane F-14 ha dar nirooy e havaayi , Taa nabardhaay e daryaayi amaliaate morvaarid , nabard e maghtayi ba amrica va hata shekastha . che eybi daare ? masalan elate az dast raftane faav ....
> Kholaase inke be nazaram bad nabaashe ye sticky thread marja'e khoondani be zaban e EN azash dar biarim va hata araghiha ham betoonan daastanhay e jang e khodeshoon ro bezaaran . Be shart e roayat e bi tarafi az har do gorooh nevisande ha. hadaf bazgooyiy e vaghaaye'e khoondaniy e tarikh e in jang hast na poz dadan .


Felt Johan troll beshe va nazarate zede Irani to afzayesh bede. Albate in nazare bande hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rahi2357 said:


> Dorost nakhoondi chi neveshtam aziz jan . man goftam threade marja bashe va ba'd az har ghabl az post e matlab az serpentine ejaze gerefte beshe va ba'desh ham thread lock beshe ta matlabe ba'di amade she


Dorost migi rahi jan amma manam goftam in kar ehtemal dare nazarate zede Irani ro afzayesh bede. Albate in nazare bande hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rahi2357 said:


> Shoma agar vaghean negaran e afzayeshe nazaraate zede irooni hasti ye tajdid e nazar too ba'zi post ha va thread hayi ke mizani bekon.
> dar zemn man goftam postha haaviye vaghaaye'e tarikhi bashe va kaamelan bi tarafaane .


Rahi jan kodum thread ha mazurete mamnun misham rahnamayim koni ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rahi2357 said:


> Bebakhsh ghasdam jesarat nabod ama choon midoonestam kheili ba janbe o ba zarfiati goftam . aksare postat ham aaliy e be nazaram threadhay e kheili khoobi ham inja mizani .ama behtare ba'zi jaha yekam siasat daashte bashio oon gorooh az kasani ke nazareshoon darbare iran " so so" hast ro doshmanemoon nakoni. masalan inja :
> What would Pakistan's response be if Israel was to attack iran?
> pakistani ha dar kol nazareshon darbare iran mosbat hast hala ye edeyishon sar e shokhi o baz kardan niazi nist aslan jedishoon begiri mahaleshon nadi behtare . baz migam chon kheili ba shakhsiati migam behet va ghasdam jesarat nist bazi az posthaye man ham bi moredeo kheili oghat postaye khodam ro pak mikonam lol


Merc gofti lotf kardi...

Ma har che ghadram ba zarfiat va shayad khub bashim az shoma yad gereftim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

2800 said:


> Ma har che ghadram ba zarfiat va shayad khub bashim az shoma yad gereftim


Ghorbaanat . nazar e lotfete . khoobi az khodete dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

rahi2357 said:


> Ghorbaanat . nazar e lotfete . khoobi az khodete dadash


Agha ye duneyi . Esmeto bayad bezari: rahi ye dune tu kolle Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> ببین حرف دهنتو بفهم، با یه جمله ی من تو نمی تونی بگی خودتو داری احمق میکنی.
> 
> بعدم من به ترید زدم این دری وری هاتو برو تحویل یکی دیگه بده.
> تو یه فروم بین المللی هی دارین ميگين ايران تخميه إله بله، باید یه ذره آبرو واسه خودتون نگه دارین. آدم که مشکلاشو جلو دشمنانش نميگه.
> 
> ,حالا تو یه فروم بين الملی هی بياين بگين ایران تخميه اينه اینو که چی فايده ای نداره که, فقط به ریشمون میخندن.
> 
> اینجا که مجلس شورای اسلامی نیست. شما ايرانيا آدماى مغروری هستین در حالی که لیاقت هیچی حتی همون پرايدشم ندارین!
> 
> با اینکه فکر میکردم آدم فهمیده ای هستی، ولی الان دارم بهت هشدار میدم دیگه با من اینجوری صبت نکن.
> 
> بعدم من منظورم این بود تحريمارو برداشتن وضعيت کشور بهتر میشه وگرنه گور بابای ایران خودرو سايپا و پارس خودرو.


خوب متاسفانه شماهم مثل خیلی های دیگه از هموطنان بجای ترجمه جمله کلمه را ترجمه میکنی . 
You are fooling yourself 
معنی کلاه سر خودت میگذاری میده . در ضمن من قبلا هم گفتم اهل تعارف و حفظ ظاهر نیستم اگه چیزی خوشم بیاد میگم اگه چیزی بدم بیاد میگم . الان هم کار خودروسازهای ما شبیه به خون مردم را توی شیشه کردن هست و به هیچ روشی هم قابل دفاع کردن نیست.
یک چیز دیگه بیان مشکلات هیچ اشکالی نداره نیمی از بدبختی ما اینه که از بچگی به ما یاد میدن زشت جلوی دیگران نگید که اینجوری هست یا اونجوریه . بدبختی ما اینه که به هر چیز الکی میگیم آبرومون رفت چی شد چطور شد . در حالیکه اصلا اینجوری نیست موقعی که حقیقت را پنهان میکنیم آبرویمان میره.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> خوب متاسفانه شماهم مثل خیلی های دیگه از هموطنان بجای ترجمه جمله کلمه را ترجمه میکنی .
> You are fooling yourself
> معنی کلاه سر خودت میگذاری میده . در ضمن من قبلا هم گفتم اهل تعارف و حفظ ظاهر نیستم اگه چیزی خوشم بیاد میگم اگه چیزی بدم بیاد میگم . الان هم کار خودروسازهای ما شبیه به خون مردم را توی شیشه کردن هست و به هیچ روشی هم قابل دفاع کردن نیست.
> یک چیز دیگه بیان مشکلات هیچ اشکالی نداره نیمی از بدبختی ما اینه که از بچگی به ما یاد میدن زشت جلوی دیگران نگید که اینجوری هست یا اونجوریه . بدبختی ما اینه که به هر چیز الکی میگیم آبرومون رفت چی شد چطور شد . در حالیکه اصلا اینجوری نیست موقعی که حقیقت را پنهان میکنیم آبرویمان میره.


ببخشید من هم تند رفتم. ولی من نظرم کلا اینه که نباید مشکلاتمون رو جلوی اینا بگیم تا به ریشمون بخندن. به اندازه ی کافی دشمنامون دارن از ما بد میگن ما دیگه نباید از خودمون بد بگیم و خودمون رو کوچک کنیم.

درسته اینجا فقط یه فروم هست و هیچ ارزشی هم نداره ولی به خاطر حفظ ابروی میلیون ها ایرانی که صبح و شب دارن تو کشور زحمت میکشن نباید از ایران بد بگیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> salam serpi jan . nazaret chiye ye sticky thread darbareye daastanhay e vagheyiye jang e iran aragh bezanim . yejoor thread e marja bashe yani harki ye post mikhaad bezaare aval az shoma ejaze begire postesho bezaare va thread ro lock koni shoma . choon behtare ye threade 10 safheyiye jaaleb o khoondani bashe taa inke bi nazmo ghaati paati .
> ghablan ham goftam nemooone kheeeeeyyyyyli ziad daarim . az hamchin ghahramaanhaayi taa nemooney e amaliathaayi mesle H-3 va ya Bomber kardane F-14 ha dar nirooy e havaayi , Taa nabardhaay e daryaayi amaliaate morvaarid , nabard e maghtayi ba amrica va hata shekastha . che eybi daare ? masalan elate az dast raftane faav ....
> Kholaase inke be nazaram bad nabaashe ye sticky thread marja'e khoondani be zaban e EN azash dar biarim va hata araghiha ham betoonan daastanhay e jang e khodeshoon ro bezaaran . Be shart e roayat e bi tarafi az har do gorooh nevisande ha. hadaf bazgooyiy e vaghaaye'e khoondaniy e tarikh e in jang hast na poz dadan .



Salam dadash

vala man mavafegham, fekre khubie, vali bish az modiriat, faraham kardane contentesh moheme, paie mikhad. baiad ye ede jam shim har moghe tunestim update konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine Sepi lotfan troll ha ro tu un thread pak kon.


----------



## The Last of us

mohsen said:


> Thanks to Rohani and his great efforts in supporting science and scientists in our country! Now with 3 years delay it would be *2019*.
> رونمایی از فضاپیمای ایرانی در موزه +عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir



Man 100 saleh ke hey migam ta Iran ye rocket engine, liquid va efficient va indigenous natooneh besazeh, ma be in dreamhamoon nemiresim. Hanooz ina daran be mortereh shahab 3 bazi mikonan. Cherra nemitoonan ye motoreh boomi liquid besazan? The space agency seems to rely on technology from the military, maybe that's why we've yet to see a cryogenic engine etc because the military does not need one so the space agency has to get one. The space agency needs to start it's R&D in such important things and they need to be given the funding. If Rouhani indeed is playing monopoly with the ISA then why does parliament and others allow it? Is he really at fault here or is the problem mainly to do with technical issues?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Salam dadash
> 
> vala man mavafegham, fekre khubie, vali bish az modiriat, faraham kardane contentesh moheme, paie mikhad. baiad ye ede jam shim har moghe tunestim update konim.


Movaafegham ama hamin haalaash ham matlab e aamaade vojood daare mesle oon chandta threadi ke @AShkan darbarey e niroo havaayi zade bood . Va ye seri mataalebe dige ke tooy e hamin forum va sitay e dige text e EN azash hast . khodemoon ham hey be tadrij translate mikonim va ezaafesh mikonim Ishala . Albate inam midounam ke Sticky thread ha bayad mahdood o kam tedaad va por ahamiat bashand . shayad behtar bashe aval aazmayeshi ye thread e mamooli bezanim o ye seri matlab bezaarim va ba'd age sarfeyi daasht jedi edaame bedim ya ba ejazat sticky beshe va commentha pak beshe o faghat matlab daashte bashe .


----------



## scythian500

معاون دانشگاه علم و صنعت ادامه داد: در این رتبه بندی، دانشکده مکانیک رتبه 60، دانشکده کامپیوتر رتبه 168، دانشکده عمران رتبه 178، دانشکده برق رتبه 231 و دانشکده مهندسی شیمی نیز رتبه 256 جهان را به دست آورده اند.

وی تصریح کرد: براساس این رتبه بندی، دانشگاه صنعتی شریف رتبه 149، صنعتی امیرکبیر رتبه 149، دانشگاه تهران رتبه 155 و صنعتی اصفهان نیز رتبه 287 را در میان دانشگاه های فنی مهندسی دنیا کسب کرده اند.

دوایی همچنین از رشد 10 درصدی آمار تولید مقالات و افزایش 25 درصدی میزان ارجاع به مقالات دانشگاه علم و صنعت در سال 2014 نسبت به سال قبل آن خبر داد و پیش بینی کرد در سال جاری میلادی نیز رشد مشابهی در این زمینه ها محقق شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

A real PC computer in size of a match-box but as capable as current PCs for just $99!!

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/archos-pc-stick,29454.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

JEskandari said:


> خوب متاسفانه شماهم مثل خیلی های دیگه از هموطنان بجای ترجمه جمله کلمه را ترجمه میکنی .
> You are fooling yourself
> معنی کلاه سر خودت میگذاری میده . در ضمن من قبلا هم گفتم اهل تعارف و حفظ ظاهر نیستم اگه چیزی خوشم بیاد میگم اگه چیزی بدم بیاد میگم . الان هم کار خودروسازهای ما شبیه به خون مردم را توی شیشه کردن هست و به هیچ روشی هم قابل دفاع کردن نیست.
> یک چیز دیگه بیان مشکلات هیچ اشکالی نداره نیمی از بدبختی ما اینه که از بچگی به ما یاد میدن زشت جلوی دیگران نگید که اینجوری هست یا اونجوریه . بدبختی ما اینه که به هر چیز الکی میگیم آبرومون رفت چی شد چطور شد . در حالیکه اصلا اینجوری نیست موقعی که حقیقت را پنهان میکنیم آبرویمان میره.


inke khodro sazha bi orze hastand dorost... hame ghabool darim... vali inke be zaboon englisi biay zeshtihaye khodet va mardome khodet ro be gheire IRani begi che dardi ro dava mikone? NA vaghean che nafee dare baraye ma ke gheire irooni bedoone ma che gandhayee mizanim? ye chizi vojoud dare be name PR... yani inke hameye kaeshvar ha ta mitoonand nemizaran kasi motavajehe nokate badeshoon beshe... ye chizi hast be esme reputation ke ba hamin harfaye be zaher koochiki ke migin kharab mishe... ye keshvar bekhatere reputationesh mitoone dar boland moddat soode ziadi bebare... man ham tahte tasire reputation barkhi keshvarha boodam ghadim...vaghti raftam beineshoon dar keshvare khodeshoon didam...ina faghat talash mikonan nokate khoobeshoon pakhsh beshe....zerangi va hoosh ine...

mikhay enteghad koni az iran...mikhay share koni nazareto raje be badi ha va masayele zesht, moshkeli nist...lotfan ye tori begoo faghat kasani ke rabti behesh daran bekhoonan.... finglish oonham tori ke nashe ba narmaafzar khoondesh bad nist... hatta agar beshe khoondesh ham kasi be khodesh zahmate in karo nemide mamoolan...

ye nafar...che amricayee...che almani...che turk...che hatta hamin pa pati haye pakestani hazer nistand bade keshvareshoon baraye gharibe ha neveshte beshe... va moghabele mikonan bahash...

inke ye sanati dar iran alan bade vazesh 2 asar dare agar be englisi raje behesh efsha gari koni...

aval inke, in sanat ha hamoontor ke ghablan nemoonash ziad boode...momkene dar ayande motahavel beshe va beshe saderati.... oonvaght noone sad ha hezar irooni ro ba in harfayee ke emrooz zadi az dahane zano bachashoon gerefti...

dovom inke inke moshkelate sanate khodro ro ba khareji matrah koni, hich nafee ke nadareh...balke oonha ba eghdame sahih azash kheili rahat be zarare ma soe estefade mikonan....

shookhi nagirid harfayee ke inja va oonja mizanid... haminha andak andak reputation kolle ye keshvar ro shekl mide... shoma gar delet baraye khodet, mardomet va keshvaret misooze daghighan bayad 180 daraje mokhalefe in barkhord koni... donya jaye fair boodan nist.... donya ghanoone jangale... ma bayad moshkelat va enteghadat ro beine kasani ke beshoon marboote matrah konim ta raf beshan va na tanha be english (ya yatta farsi ba alefbaye ghabele tarjome arabi) balke bayad be english badi haye keshvar haye digaro ke raghiban begi, va khoobi ha va noghate ghovvate khodemoon ro barjaste koni... injoori be khodet va mardomet khedmat kardi...

ellate inke man inghadr ahmagh va haghir midoonam barkhi az irooni ya afghanihaye moghime iran ya kharej midoonam ine ke daghighan be doshmanane mardomeshoon khedmat mikonan va mardomeshoon ro bichare...

chizi ke khoobe migam...chizi ke bade migam....oonam dar websiti beinol melali.... dardi ro az ma va ayandeye ma dava nemikone va bar ax aheste aheste bichare mikone maro....

mesle ghazie chine va ya kore ya rusie... moddatha khodeshoon khandidan be kare khodeshoon...hala ke daran jense ba keifiate ham arze mikonan kasi bavaresh nemishe va zararesh baraye hameye mardome oon keshvar ha baghi moonde...

nemigam az farda boro ba vojoudi ke mitooni benz bekhari beri DENA bekhari...vali dastekam agar komaki nemikonid...zire paye mardometoon ke khoonevadeye khodeton ham jozveshoone nazanid lotfan

irooni agar bahoosh raftar nakone..kolash pase marakast...ba in hame bad khah...

ghaste jesarat ham nadaram.... harchi migi ro ghabool daram....va baraye rafesh talash mikonam be shakhse...vali in ghazaya rabti be bad khahane iran nadare....


----------



## The Last of us

I have been banned from the middle east section and yet non of the terrorist sympathisers have been banned from there. And yet they claim this forum is neutral

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*ههههه!!!*






@2800 bia age doost dari ba in ye thread dorost kon too bakhshe khavare miane... guardian lo dade turkaro... man forsatesho nadaram bayad beram bekhabam!

The Guardian: Turkey had clandestine oil business with ISIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

*موتور سرمایه‌گذاری خارجی در ایران روشن می‌شود*





ده روز بعد از اینکه ایران و قدرت‌های جهانی در وین به توافق جامع هسته‌ای دست پیدا کردند، پایتخت اتریش میزبان بزرگترین هیات اقتصادی دولت ایران در سالهای اخیر بود که برای تشویق سرمایه گذاری و تجارت با ایران به قلب اروپا رفتند. هرچند تحریم‌های وضع شده علیه ایران هنوز رسما لغو نشده‌اند ولی تحرک کشورها و شرکتهای اروپایی برای بازگشت به بازار ایران شروع شده است.

در اتاق کوچکی در طبقه دوم ساختمان "اتاق اقتصاد اتریش" در وین جمع کوچکی از مقامهای ایرانی و نمایندگان چند شرکت خصوصی منتظر انجام مراسم ساده ای بودند.* امضای قراردادی به ارزش ۱۳۰ میلیون دلار برای طراحی، ساخت و آزمایش موتور خودرو با استاندارد یورو ۶ بین شرکتهای دانش-بنیان ایرانی و یک شرکت آلمانی-اتریشی.*

بعد از توضیحاتی کوتاه، نمایندگان شرکتهای مورد اشاره، قرارداد را در حضور سورنا ستاری، معاون علوم و فناوری رئیس جمهوری ایران امضا کردند.

سید مجتبی میرسهیل مدیرعامل شرکت توسعه فناوری پتروپارس رایزن که نماینده طرف ایرانی بود گفت: "تقریبا دو سال روی این قرارداد کار کردیم ولی به امضا نرسید تا اینکه توافق هسته ای امضا شد. به لطف این قرارداد امیدواریم درآینده مصرف سوخت کم شده و هموطنانمان هوای پاک‌تری تنفس کنند."

خط تولید این موتورها که اولین مشتری اش شرکت سایپا خواهد بود، سالانه ۲۵۰ هزار موتور کم مصرف تولید می کند که به گفته سازندگان آن آلودگی اش برای محیط زیست خیلی کم است و مطابق جدیدترین استانداردهای اروپایی ساخته می شود.

این قرارداد کوچک که در حاشیه کنفرانس سرمایه گذاری و تجارت ایران و اروپا در وین امضا شد ممکن است موج اول سونامی بزرگی از قراردادهای اقتصادی بین دو طرف باشد که حالا به لطف رفع تحریمها در آینده نزدیک ممکن می شود.





*
محمدرضا نعمت زاده می‌گوید دیگر علاقه‌ای به واردات یک طرفه کالا و ماشین آلات از اروپا نداریم
*
محمدرضا نعمت زاده وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت ایران که سرپرستی هیات بزرگی از مدیران صنعتی و اقتصادی را در این کنفرانس به عهده داشت هنگام افتتاح آن گفت:*"دیگر علاقه ای به واردات یک طرفه کالا و ماشین آلات از اروپا نداریم. بلکه چشم به تجارتی دوطرفه داریم که متضمن همکاری برای طراحی، توسعه، مهندسی و سرمایه گذاری مشترک و برای تولید و صادرات مشترک باشد."*

هنگام افتتاح کنفرانس تقریبا ۴۰۰ نفر از فعالان اقتصادی ایرانی، اروپایی، آسیایی و حتی نمایندگان یک شرکت آمریکایی در سالنی که جای سوزن انداختن نداشت حاضر بودند. بعضی در انتهای سالن سرپا ایستاده بودند.

به گفته آقای نعمت زاده، بخش تولید پارسال با رشدی ۶.۷ درصد و معدن با رشد ۹.۸ درصد در خروج از رکود پیشگام بوده اند. رشدی که ادامه آن به گفته مسئولان ایرانی نیازمند سرمایه گذاری هنگفت داخلی و خارجی است.

مهدی کرباسیان معاون وزیر صنعت و رئیس هیات عامل ایمیدرو (سازمان توسعه و نوسازی معادن و صنایع معدنی) در سخنرانی خود به سرمایه گذاران اروپایی گفت: "امسال در بخش معدن ۹ میلیارد دلار سرمایه گذاری شده و تا سال ۲۰۲۵ (ده سال دیگر) نیاز به ۲۰ میلیارد دلار سرمایه دیگر برای کشف و توسعه معادن هست."

یک سرمایه گذار بزرگ بریتانیایی که نخواست نامش فاش شود به بی بی سی گفت "فرصتهای سرمایه گذاری معادن ایران خیلی جذاب است. نگرانی من فعلا برخورد کنگره آمریکا با توافق هسته ای و بعد بوروکراسی اداری سرمایه گذاری در ایران است. اگر توافق و رفع تحریمها در کنگره به مشکل نخورد تا سه ماه دیگر به ایران خواهم رفت."

کنگره آمریکا کمتر از ۶۰ روز فرصت دارد تا رای خود درباره توافق هسته ای ایران را صادر کند. شماری از سناتورهای جمهوریخواه آمریکا این هفته به شدت با توافق هسته ای مخالفت کردند. اما باراک اوباما رئیس جمهوری آمریکا می گوید در صورتی که کنگره توافق را رد کند، رای آنها را وتو خواهد کرد.

مقامهای وزارت صنعت، بخش خودرو را یکی از جذاب ترین بخشها برای سرمایه گذاری و تولید مشترک با طرفهای خارجی می دانند. آنها در کنفرانس وین گفتند* قصد دارند تولید خودرو در ایران را تا ده سال دیگر تقریبا سه برابر کرده و به سه میلیون خودرو در سال برسانند.*

شرکتهای پژو و رنو از اولین خودروسازانی بودند که وارد مذاکره با همتایان ایرانی خود شدند. مدیرعامل شرکت پارس خودرو به وال استریت ژورنال گفته است رنو برای خرید بخشی از سهام پارس خودرو علاقه نشان داده است.

هفته گذشته و در هیات تجاری آلمان که به ریاست معاون صدراعظم این کشور راهی ایران شد، نمایندگان شرکتهای دایملر بنز و فولکس واگن آلمان هم حضور داشتند





رنو از اولین خودروسازانی است که با شرکت‌های ایرانی وارد مذاکره شده است

اما جالب تر از همه اینکه وزیر صنعت ایران گفت می داند شرکتهای آمریکایی هم با همتایان ایرانی خود تماس گرفته اند. آقای نعمت زاده در نشست خبری کنفرانس وین گفت شرکت جنرال موتورز آمریکا با یکی از خودروسازان ایرانی وارد گفتگو شده ولی تاکید کرد این تماس در سطح دولتی نبوده است. آقای نعمت زاده اضافه کرد: "ما از حضور همه خودروسازان خارجی ازجمله آمریکایی ها استقبال می کنیم ولی مشکل آنها در داخل آمریکا و ممنوعیتهای خودشان است."

صرف نظر از تحریمهای اقتصادی و مالی مربوط به توافق هسته ای که در ماههای آینده برداشته خواهد شد، وزارت دارایی آمریکا سالهاست سرمایه گذاری شرکتهای آمریکایی در ایران را منع می کند.

*به گفته آقای نعمت زاده خودروسازان ژاپنی در برگشت به بازار ایران از همه عقب ترند. وزیر صنعت ایران گفت "مشکل محافظه کاری بیش از حد ژاپنی هاست که ناشی از فرهنگ آنهاست... ما دیگر از ژاپنی ها سی کی دی (قطعات مونتاژ خودرو) نخواهیم خرید. آنها هم مثل اروپایی ها باید در تولید مشترک سرمایه گذاری کنند."*

اگر کنفرانس سرمایه گذاری وین و اظهارات مقامهای ایرانی ملاک باشد، گویا موتور سرمایه گذاری خارجی در ایران در بخش تولید خودرو به راه افتاده و منتظر برداشته شدن رسمی تحریمها هم نیست.

موتور سرمایه‌گذاری خارجی در ایران روشن می‌شود - BBC Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

@haman10 va @2800 ino bebinid male ghadime albate وجود سفیانی در لشگر سوریه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

I like to post Mahasti to chill out in chill thread! Tomorrow I have an interview I need to destress! 
Mahasti – Bia Benevesim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

scythian500 said:


> inke khodro sazha bi orze hastand dorost... hame ghabool darim... vali inke be zaboon englisi biay zeshtihaye khodet va mardome khodet ro be gheire IRani begi che dardi ro dava mikone? NA vaghean che nafee dare baraye ma ke gheire irooni bedoone ma che gandhayee mizanim? ye chizi vojoud dare be name PR... yani inke hameye kaeshvar ha ta mitoonand nemizaran kasi motavajehe nokate badeshoon beshe... ye chizi hast be esme reputation ke ba hamin harfaye be zaher koochiki ke migin kharab mishe... ye keshvar bekhatere reputationesh mitoone dar boland moddat soode ziadi bebare... man ham tahte tasire reputation barkhi keshvarha boodam ghadim...vaghti raftam beineshoon dar keshvare khodeshoon didam...ina faghat talash mikonan nokate khoobeshoon pakhsh beshe....zerangi va hoosh ine...
> 
> mikhay enteghad koni az iran...mikhay share koni nazareto raje be badi ha va masayele zesht, moshkeli nist...lotfan ye tori begoo faghat kasani ke rabti behesh daran bekhoonan.... finglish oonham tori ke nashe ba narmaafzar khoondesh bad nist... hatta agar beshe khoondesh ham kasi be khodesh zahmate in karo nemide mamoolan...
> 
> ye nafar...che amricayee...che almani...che turk...che hatta hamin pa pati haye pakestani hazer nistand bade keshvareshoon baraye gharibe ha neveshte beshe... va moghabele mikonan bahash...
> 
> inke ye sanati dar iran alan bade vazesh 2 asar dare agar be englisi raje behesh efsha gari koni...
> 
> aval inke, in sanat ha hamoontor ke ghablan nemoonash ziad boode...momkene dar ayande motahavel beshe va beshe saderati.... oonvaght noone sad ha hezar irooni ro ba in harfayee ke emrooz zadi az dahane zano bachashoon gerefti...
> 
> dovom inke inke moshkelate sanate khodro ro ba khareji matrah koni, hich nafee ke nadareh...balke oonha ba eghdame sahih azash kheili rahat be zarare ma soe estefade mikonan....
> 
> shookhi nagirid harfayee ke inja va oonja mizanid... haminha andak andak reputation kolle ye keshvar ro shekl mide... shoma gar delet baraye khodet, mardomet va keshvaret misooze daghighan bayad 180 daraje mokhalefe in barkhord koni... donya jaye fair boodan nist.... donya ghanoone jangale... ma bayad moshkelat va enteghadat ro beine kasani ke beshoon marboote matrah konim ta raf beshan va na tanha be english (ya yatta farsi ba alefbaye ghabele tarjome arabi) balke bayad be english badi haye keshvar haye digaro ke raghiban begi, va khoobi ha va noghate ghovvate khodemoon ro barjaste koni... injoori be khodet va mardomet khedmat kardi...
> 
> ellate inke man inghadr ahmagh va haghir midoonam barkhi az irooni ya afghanihaye moghime iran ya kharej midoonam ine ke daghighan be doshmanane mardomeshoon khedmat mikonan va mardomeshoon ro bichare...
> 
> chizi ke khoobe migam...chizi ke bade migam....oonam dar websiti beinol melali.... dardi ro az ma va ayandeye ma dava nemikone va bar ax aheste aheste bichare mikone maro....
> 
> mesle ghazie chine va ya kore ya rusie... moddatha khodeshoon khandidan be kare khodeshoon...hala ke daran jense ba keifiate ham arze mikonan kasi bavaresh nemishe va zararesh baraye hameye mardome oon keshvar ha baghi moonde...
> 
> nemigam az farda boro ba vojoudi ke mitooni benz bekhari beri DENA bekhari...vali dastekam agar komaki nemikonid...zire paye mardometoon ke khoonevadeye khodeton ham jozveshoone nazanid lotfan
> 
> irooni agar bahoosh raftar nakone..kolash pase marakast...ba in hame bad khah...
> 
> ghaste jesarat ham nadaram.... harchi migi ro ghabool daram....va baraye rafesh talash mikonam be shakhse...vali in ghazaya rabti be bad khahane iran nadare....


خودرو سازها بی عرضه نیستن خیلی هم با عرضه هستند . بی عرضه کسایی هستند که اونها را آزاد گذاشتن که هر کاری را که دلشان میخواهد انجام بدن . پراید یورو 2 را یک شبه با یک بخشنامه کردن یورو 4 کسی صداش در نیامد . نیروی انتظامی بیشتر از 100 بار خواست جلوی نمره شدن نصف ماشینهای اینها را بگیره اما یک عده اینور و اونور جلوی نیروی انتظامی را گرفتن.

ما اینجا هزاران تعریف از ماشینهای ایرانی کنیم وقتی ایران خودرو میره و پیکان صادر میکنه و یا کیفیت سمند صادراتی به روسیه از کیفیت ماشینهای روسی هم پایینتر هست چه فایده روابط عمومی حرفهای ما نیست کیفیت اجناس صادراتی ما هست رفتار ما هست . الان توی عراق پراید به عنوان یکی از ناامن ترین ماشینها شناخته میشه این چجور روابط عمومی هست دولت تا حالا یک بار به این ماشینسازها گفته چرا به جای قطعه نامرغوب خارجی از قطعه مرغوب ایرانی استفاده نمیکنید ? 
روابط عمومی این نیست که خوبی خودمان را بگیم روابط عمومی اینه که مسوول صادرات شرکت بدونه که توی پاکستان مثل انگلیس ماشینی میخرن که راننده سمت راست هست نه سمت چپ و ماشینهایی را که راننده سمت چپ هست نفرسته پاکستان که همهشان را پس بفرستن و ما را مضحکه یک تعداد از همسایه ها که حتی نمیتونن یک دوچرخه سرهم کنند بکنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> @haman10 va @2800 ino bebinid male ghadime albate وجود سفیانی در لشگر سوریه


خیلی جالب بود البته من قبلا فکر میکردم سفيانى این باشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Saudi racism mentality! It is good for muslims to know these selfish animals!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

روایت نماینده اعزامی علویان ترکیه به نیشابور نیشابور را خانه خود می‌دانیم/علویان ترکیه را از یتیمی درمی‌آوریم/25 میلیون علوی در ترکیه هستند



JEskandari said:


> خودرو سازها بی عرضه نیستن خیلی هم با عرضه هستند . بی عرضه کسایی هستند که اونها را آزاد گذاشتن که هر کاری را که دلشان میخواهد انجام بدن . پراید یورو 2 را یک شبه با یک بخشنامه کردن یورو 4 کسی صداش در نیامد . نیروی انتظامی بیشتر از 100 بار خواست جلوی نمره شدن نصف ماشینهای اینها را بگیره اما یک عده اینور و اونور جلوی نیروی انتظامی را گرفتن.
> 
> ما اینجا هزاران تعریف از ماشینهای ایرانی کنیم وقتی ایران خودرو میره و پیکان صادر میکنه و یا کیفیت سمند صادراتی به روسیه از کیفیت ماشینهای روسی هم پایینتر هست چه فایده روابط عمومی حرفهای ما نیست کیفیت اجناس صادراتی ما هست رفتار ما هست . الان توی عراق پراید به عنوان یکی از ناامن ترین ماشینها شناخته میشه این چجور روابط عمومی هست دولت تا حالا یک بار به این ماشینسازها گفته چرا به جای قطعه نامرغوب خارجی از قطعه مرغوب ایرانی استفاده نمیکنید ?
> روابط عمومی این نیست که خوبی خودمان را بگیم روابط عمومی اینه که مسوول صادرات شرکت بدونه که توی پاکستان مثل انگلیس ماشینی میخرن که راننده سمت راست هست نه سمت چپ و ماشینهایی را که راننده سمت چپ هست نفرسته پاکستان که همهشان را پس بفرستن و ما را مضحکه یک تعداد از همسایه ها که حتی نمیتونن یک دوچرخه سرهم کنند بکنن



harfe shoma dooste aziz mesle in mimoone ke begim "chon daste chapam falaj shode, bayad bezanim daste rast ro ham falaj konim"!!

In harfayee ke mizani hame dorost, vali khob... chon bazi mahsoolate irooni bi keifiate ma bayad khodemoon ham berim be onvane iroooni hame ja jar bezanim ke ay mardom biayd bebinid ma jense bi kefiat ham mizanim ha!

midoonam jense ba keifiat khodesh bozorgtarin tablighe, vali in dalil nemishe agar ye bakhsh hayee az iran jense bi keifiat midan biroon ma bayad be in ravande zede tablighi KOMAK ham bokonim.... ma bejaye in bayad oonjayee ke jense ba keifiat iran mide biroon , be etela,e hame beresoonim.... va ghol bedim ke be zoodi oon bi keifiat ha ro ham dorost mikonim.... 

mozoo kheli sadast... hala agar ye eybi shoma dari dar khodet, nabayad beri ino pishe bad khahanet jar bezani...injoori ingar komak be naboodie khodet kardi.... jense bi keifat dorost mishe ye roozi...vali in harfa mimoone dar zehne hame...

inam ke shoma migi... samand bi keifiat... bale nesbat be khodro sazane matrah hast amma dar hamoon eragh ham khoonevadeye samand ro az kheili az brand ha behtar midoonan, makhsoosan chini ha...

Saniyan ellate esteghbal mellat dar eragh va syria be hich onvane keifiate pride va samand nist...balke gheimate arzooneshe ke foghara hich jay gozini barash nadaran.... pride $5000 ta midan dar iraq, oonam ghesti ba vam... samand ham zire 10 hezar tast.... man forume haye arabi in keshvara ro gah be gah check mikonam.... intor ke migi shoma nist... harchand hanooz chizi nist ke beshe behesh eftekhar kard va bayad kheili behtar beshe....

ghol behet midam nasle jadide mahsoolate IKCO makhsoosan dar iraq va syria va digar keshvar ha kheili kheili behtar mikone in vazyat ro...

agar ye doone khodro bi keifat midan (albateh bemanad ke az bas arzoone hame ba hamin vaziat mikharanesh) dar moghabel ye moje jadidi ijad shode az mahsoolate ba tech bala ke dare be keshvaraye modaee sader mishe az iran... man etefaghan hamin emshabi ba ye dooste sader konande sohba mikardam.... mige etefaghate khoobi dar keifate va etebare saderat high tech iran be vojoud dare miad... 

agar ma bekhaym khodemoon be onvane irooni intori barkhord hichvaght, mesle digar keshvarhayee ke be khodeshoon oomadan va alan esmi baraye khodeshoon beham zadan nemishim... mardome chin va korea be sheddat az ajnase be ghole shoma bi kefiate khodeshoon hemayat kardan dar 30 sale gozashte ke alan be inja residan... agar oonha ham ah ah mikardan...alan dar ja mizadan...

in brief:

ye ghesmate kar daste masoolan va san,at garane... ye ghesmat daste mano shoma... bian vazifeye khodemoon ro agar dorost anjam emidim dastekam zarar nazanim... 

man be shakhse... ba vojoudi ke poole kharide ye SUV korea ro dastekam daram... ghasd daram ye DENA bekharam bezoodi... in yani irooni, agar pishrafti didi, hemayat kon.... poolesh va soodesh ham bar migarde be zano, bache haye khodemoon...

mersi az darke balat dooste man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ سوختن زن معترض هندی در آتش+۱۸

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@waz

Won't you delete that thread that I have talked about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

2800 said:


> @waz
> 
> Won't you delete that thread that I have talked about?



Bro, your tag didn't come up the first time. I have been waiting all that time lol. Which thread is it?

@2800 deleted bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> فیلم/ سوختن زن معترض هندی در آتش+۱۸


one of the most disturbing videos i've seen in my life .

so sad indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Ye modate kar kheily shologh shodim. Yeja jadid kar gereftam 2 hafte poshte sareham kar, 2 hafte off. Roozaye tatil bilit rafto bargasht vasat migiran harjaye canada. Dashtam move mikardam az Edmonton bar migashtam Vancouver. Alan dobare bargashtam Vancouver. Asan vaghte jaro bahs ro in site ham nabood lol.
> 
> Alan vali tatilam. Dar avaz kamtar post mikonam, kamtaram ban misham lol. Sale pish fekr konam 45 bar ban shodam. Emsal faghad yeki dobar. Average koli oftad.



 man ham in chand hafteh, hesaabi dahanam asphalt shod. kollan in tabestoun, yek safar e dorost hesabi ham natounestam beram. inke 2 hafteh off hasti, kheyli khoubeh. I am jealous bro!
kollan mazze ye inja be ban shodan va troll kardan hast.  Raasti militant atheist ham on shod va yek account saakht ke dar ja bannesh kardan  Ageh tou SSC account daare, behesh PM bede va biyaresh tou kik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Do you guys have stuff like this too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> man ham in chand hafteh, hesaabi dahanam asphalt shod. kollan in tabestoun, yek safar e dorost hesabi ham natounestam beram. inke 2 hafteh off hasti, kheyli khoubeh. I am jealous bro!
> kollan mazze ye inja be ban shodan va troll kardan hast.  Raasti militant atheist ham on shod va yek account saakht ke dar ja bannesh kardan  Ageh tou SSC account daare, behesh PM bede va biyaresh tou kik.


IDish chie oonja?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> IDish chie oonja?


Nemidounam, goftam shaayad to ounja baahaash PM dashteh bashi.


----------



## scythian500

چهار شهید ارمنی سهم یک روستا+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir






@2800 bia ba in ye ashi bepaz...shenidam ashpazit khoobe داعش آدم‌خواری می‌کند +مدرک - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> چهار شهید ارمنی سهم یک روستا+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @2800 bia ba in ye ashi bepaz...shenidam ashpazit khoobe داعش آدم‌خواری می‌کند +مدرک - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


Dadash Khodet boro bezan man be me section dastresi nadaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*PKK/PYD joins Iranian/Syrian coalition against KDP in Iran *


PKK/PYD joins Iranian/Syrian coalition against KDP in Iran


----------



## The Last of us

@yavar bro, do you know where a thread where pics and information on Iran thermal cameras and electro optic are? I can't seem to find one. I can't find any here or in IMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

The Last of us said:


> @yavar bro, do you know where a thread where pics and information on Iran thermal cameras and electro optic are? I can't seem to find one. I can't find any here or in IMF.


no brother i am looking for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

دبکا: ایران به دنبال خرید 150 فروند جت جنگی از چین - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## scythian500

دو راکتور برق هسته‌ای ۱۰۰ مگاواتی در سواحل مکران احداث می‌شود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

تنها دختر نعلبند ایران +تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
































امشب رخ داد برخورد شهاب‌سنگ با زمین در قزوین و دو استان دیگر کشور

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> @New happy eid to you as well


Hi haman, thanks but which eyd?
However thanks anyway. Hope you all the bests bro, especially the blessing of being able to use your brain.
kidding.



scythian500 said:


> دو راکتور برق هسته‌ای ۱۰۰ مگاواتی در سواحل مکران احداث می‌شود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> تنها دختر نعلبند ایران +تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> امشب رخ داد برخورد شهاب‌سنگ با زمین در قزوین و دو استان دیگر کشور


Dude, you still posting mashregh garbage???
Grow it a bit up, little old man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Hi haman, thanks but which eyd?
> However thanks anyway. Hope you all the bests bro, especially the blessing of being able to use your brain.
> kidding.


Hi bro , seems like you're back again with your old account 

WCB . eid fetr was a while back . my brain works just fine , thanks for the wishes 

hopefully your corpus callosum is up and running again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> Hi bro , seems like you're back again with your old account
> 
> WCB . eid fetr was a while back . my brain works just fine , thanks for the wishes
> 
> hopefully your corpus callosum is up and running again


Haman, you never getting any older, dude.
No bit of a difference at all through the long ages passed.
What's with that man? Do you believe you've born the perfect man? try to improve you loveable little dumb cutie.


----------



## haman10

New said:


> loveable little dumb cutie.


Ouch . that hurts 

Lessened threshold for some fun , i see . how's the imaginary wife doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

haman10 said:


> how's the imaginary wife doing


Just Fine.
But seriously speaking, How come getting married seems so much out of reaching for you man? are you bald, handicapped or something?  
Haman speak the truth man, I can help you out, dude. just tell me the truth, is that the b..ls being too small?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

10 reasons you should skip the Alps and ski in Iran:
10 reasons why you should skip the Alps and ski in Iran | New York Post

nice videos inside!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*سه کشور تولید داروی تقلبی*
مشاور رئیس سازمان غذا و دارو با عنوان این مطلب که دزدی دارو در دنیا باب شده است، اظهارداشت: بیشترین داروی تقلبی در سه کشور سوریه، امارات و ترکیه دیده می شود.


به گزارش مشرق، دکتر علی رضا فخرآبادی در سمینار یک روزه مبارزه با داروهای قاچاق و تقلبی که در هتل اوین برگزار شد، گفت: بزرگترین تجارت های مجرمانه در دنیا مربوط به داروهای تقلبی است. بطوریکه در سال ۲۰۱۴ رقم ۱۴ میلیارد دلار فروش داروی تقلبی گزارش شده است.
این پژوهشگر دارویی، با اشاره به سه کشور سوریه، امارات و ترکیه به عنوان کشورهایی که بیشترین سهم از داروهای تقلبی را دارند، افزود: گفته می شود که داروی تقلبی اوستین که منجر به نابینایی چند نفر از هموطنان شد، از ترکیه آغاز شد.

فخرآبادی به وضعیت داروهای تقلبی در منطقه و کشورهای آسیایی اشاره کرد و گفت: بررسی ها نشان می دهد ۱۵ تا ۲۰ درصد داروهای هندی و ۴۰ تا ۵۰ درصد داروهای پاکستانی تقلبی هستند.

وی از پاکستان به عنوان یکی از مهدهای تولید داروهای تقلبی در دنیا نام برد و افزود: داروی تقلبی در همه دنیا وجود دارد و کشورهایی مثل ایران و روسیه نیز از این قاعده مستثنی نیستند. بطوریکه ۱۲ درصد داروهای روسی نیز تقلبی است.

فخرآبادی به کشورهای عرب حوزه خلیج فارس اشاره کرد و گفت: در اجلاس اخیر شرم الشیخ ، همه وزرای بهداشت عربی به صراحت عنوان داشته اند که بالغ بر ۳۵ درصد داروها در کشورهای عربی تقلبی هستند.

مشاور رئیس سازمان غذا و دارو با عنوان این مطلب که میزان اطلاع مردم از داروهای تقلبی بسیار کم است و این مسئله شامل کشورهای اروپایی نیز می شود، تاکید کرد: بررسی ها نشان می دهد که در حال حاضر همه داروها اعم از هورمون ها، آنتی بیوتیک ها و...، مشابه تقلبی دارند و فقط داروهای لوکس، تقلبی نیستند.

وی با طرح این سئوال که آیا فقط داروهای گران قیمت مشابه تقلبی دارند، پاسخ داد: بررسی ها نشان می دهد که اینگونه نیست و «آسپرین» در اروپا و فرانسه، تقلبی دارد.

فخرآبادی با بیان این مطلب که داروهای تقلبی کنار گوش ایران تولید می شوند، اظهارداشت: متاسفانه قسمت عمده داروهای تقلبی در خود کشورها تولید می شود، بطوریکه تولید داروی تقلبی در بلژیک، لهستان، ایتالیا، انگلستان و... نیز، تولید می شود.

مشاور رئیس سازمان غذا و دارو همچنین به وضعیت داروهای تقلبی در کشورمان اشاره کرد و افزود: داروی تقلبی فقط در ناصرخسرو نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

@Serpentine can you please delete my thread in ME section... It is published twice by mistake!!

Guys come visit us at our ME section!!:

Deutsche Welle: A trip to Tehran

افشای اسنادی مهم از توطئه بزرگ عربستان در یمن - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@scythian500 

Dadash shoma chera nemiri tu ghesmate ME chand ta thread bezani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

One of the comments say the sanctioned Iranian comet


scythian500 said:


> @SerpenBas[URL='https://defence.pk/threads/deutsche-welle-a-trip-to-tehran.388976/#post-7453884']Deutsche Welle: A trip to Tehran[/URL]
> 
> [URL='http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/447073/%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%B4%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%AF%DB%8C-%D9%85%D9%87%D9%85-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B7%D8%A6%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%B2%D8%B1%DA%AF-%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%DB%8C%D9%85%D9%86']افشای اسنادی مهم از توطئه بزرگ عربستان در یمن - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir[/URL]



I hope they back it up unlike the Ahmad Shahid one and present it to UN security council as a UN document. These bastards always get a free pass on their atrocities. I hope the ministry of foreign affairs follows up with it and presents it in all languages possible. It is unbelievable! If you have the translated version, please put it for everyone to read. If not I can help translating it so the forum members see the true face of these Wahabis! They destroyed the ancient country of Yemen!



2800 said:


> @scythian500
> 
> Dadash shoma chera nemiri tu ghesmate ME chand ta thread bezani?


2nd that! This needs to be spread as much as possible.

I don't see it being picked up by other news agencies. Tabnak, Alef, Fararu haven't written anything. Is the source credible!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Siavash said:


> One of the comments say the sanctioned Iranian comet
> 
> I hope they back it up unlike the Ahmad Shahid one and present it to UN security council as a UN document. These bastards always get a free pass on their atrocities. I hope the ministry of foreign affairs follows up with it and presents it in all languages possible. It is unbelievable! If you have the translated version, please put it for everyone to read. If not I can help translating it so the forum members see the true face of these Wahabis! They destroyed the ancient country of Yemen!
> 
> 
> 2nd that! This needs to be spread as much as possible.


please do what u can do... the translation is in the mashreghnews link.. anywhere u felt needing more help I help u translate them as I'm fluent in arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> Hi haman, thanks but which eyd?
> However thanks anyway. Hope you all the bests bro, especially the blessing of being able to use your brain.
> kidding.
> 
> 
> Dude, you still posting mashregh garbage???
> Grow it a bit up, little old man.


Etefaghan mataleb va news hayi ke dadashe bozorgemun mizare kheyli khube.


ResurgentIran said:


>


Kheyli bahal bud damet garm looooooooooooooooool 
Fek konam in pesare @The Last of us bud! lool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

scythian500 said:


> please do what u can do... the translation is in the mashreghnews link.. anywhere u felt needing more help I help u translate them as I'm fluent in arabic


I don't see it being picked up by other news agencies. Tabnak, Alef, Fararu haven't written anything. Is the source credible! Ahmad Shahid news was not backed up and then mocked in BBC.


----------



## Aramagedon

@WebMaster @waz @Horus 

Please check this thread.

Deutsche Welle: A trip to Tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Siavash said:


> I don't see it being picked up by other news agencies. Tabnak, Alef, Fararu haven't written anything. Is the source credible! Ahmad Shahid news was not backed up and then mocked in BBC.


niazi nist oonghadam credible bashe ta asare khodesho bezare...harchand be nazar dorost miad mashreghnew organe sepahe,... vali khob bekhaym motmaen shim bayad tamame wikileakaro check konim... name ha be nazare dastoore zaban va format dorost be nazar miad...


----------



## Aramagedon

Arab crises,

Camel car accident in saudi:
http://www.thearabweekly.com/?id=1223

Search this phrase "arab camel accident" on internet an you will laugh for 10 minutes...


----------



## Siavash

Siavash said:


> I don't see it being picked up by other news agencies. Tabnak, Alef, Fararu haven't written anything. Is the source credible!





scythian500 said:


> niazi nist oonghadam credible bashe ta asare khodesho bezare...harchand be nazar dorost miad mashreghnew organe sepahe,... vali khob bekhaym motmaen shim bayad tamame wikileakaro check konim... name ha be nazare dastoore zaban va format dorost be nazar miad...


یک دوروزی بگدرد ببینیم کسی نقل قول میکند. اثر خبر غیر موثق خیلی بدتره. خبر احمد شهید که آمد من خوشحال شدم ولی تکذیبیه اش تو بی بی سی اثر خیلی بدی داشت. در هر صورت ممنون که اطلاع رسانی کردید.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

agha adam ye fohshe rakik bede ke mokhatabesh nemifahme eshkale sharee dare?

Ye arabe ino gofte bood dar thread A trip to Iran:
↑
*"I mean Farsi is already almost an Arabic dialect and uses an Arabic alphabet. So it's quite hilarious"*

manam dar javab ino neveshtam:

*khar madaretosag begad pas..bebinammitooni ino bekhuni hala kefarsi ye lahjeye arabie!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

scythian500 said:


> agha adam ye fohshe rakik bede ke mokhatabesh nemifahme eshkale sharee dare?
> 
> Ye arabe ino gofte bood dar thread A trip to Iran:
> ↑
> *"I mean Farsi is already almost an Arabic dialect and uses an Arabic alphabet. So it's quite hilarious"*
> 
> manam dar javab ino neveshtam:
> 
> *khar madaretosag begad pas..bebinammitooni ino bekhuni hala kefarsi ye lahjeye arabie!*


LOL! Dashtam Salad mikhordam ino khoondam Eftezahi shod!!  No I think it is well deserved! 


Be ghasde emtehan boodeh va eshkali nadarad! Albatteh ba khodaye khod ghara bogzarid ke hargez an ra amali nakonid! ... Dar oonsoorat bedooneh javaze sharie haram ast va ghasde gonah be in ebarat ham bargashteh, va soorate emtehan khod ra az dast midahad! ... Soorate in masaleh be mananad masaleh taghallob ast ke fele haram ghalb be halal shodeh chon taghire mahovi peyda kardeh ast ... vassalaam... vojoohat be danesh bonyan nano mabna variz shavad... mamnoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Siavash said:


> LOL! Dashtam Salad mikhordam ino khoondam Eftezahi shod!!  No I think it is well deserved!
> 
> 
> Be ghasde emtehan boodeh va eshkali nadarad! Albatteh ba khodaye khod ghara bogzarid ke hargez an ra amali nakonid! ... Dar oonsoorat bedooneh javaze sharie haram ast va ghasde gonah be in ebarat ham bargashteh, va soorate emtehan khod ra az dast midahad! ... Soorate in masaleh be mananad masaleh taghallob ast ke fele haram ghalb be halal shodeh chon taghire mahovi peyda kardeh ast ... vassalaam... vojoohat be danesh bonyan nano mabna variz shavad... mamnoon




شرکت نانو مبنا ایرانیان دارای مجوز دانش بنیان در خرداد ماه 1391 تاسیس شد. فعالیت این شرکت تحقیقات کاربردی دانش بنیان در حیطه نانو فناوری است. در این راستا ساخت تجهیزات و تولید نانو مواد مورد نیاز نانو بیو فناوری برای رفع نیاز های کشور سر لوحه اهداف و فعالیت های شرکت بوده است. شرکت نانو مبنا ایرانیان به عنوان تنها سازنده دستگاه LSPR و بیو چیپ تشخیصی آن در کشور، افتخار ارائه این دستگاه را به دانشگاهها و مراکز تحقيقاتي معتبر دارد.* پدیده تشديد پلاسمون سطحي (LSPR)، ناشی از برانگيختگي مد ارتعاش جمعي الكترونهاي آزاد در فصل مشترك نانو ذرات فلز و بیو مولکولها می باشد. بیو چیپ تشخیص*ی LSPR شامل نانو ذرات طلا و نقره می باشد. این روش تشخیصی که امروزه در جهان مرکز توجه دانشمندان حوزه های مختلف بين رشته اي فيزيک، شیمی و زیست شناسی قرار دارد، بسیار پیشرفته تر و البته دقیق تر از روش های تشخیصی متداول نظیر الایزا می باشد. از مزايای اين روش می توان شناسایی بیو مولکولها با دقت و سرعت بالادر غلظت کم و حجم پایین مواد مصرفی، آشکارسازی واکنشهای ضعیف بین بیو مولکولها، قابلیت تشخیص همزمان عوامل بیولوژی مختلف، دوره ماندگاری بالای بيو چیپ های حالت جامد عرضه شده، مقرون به صرفه بودن و همچنین مستقل از دما بودن روش اشاره کرد. از دیگر فعالیت های این شرکت، ساخت نانو ذرات کلوئيدی طلا و نقره فعال برای واکنش پذیری با بیو مولکولها می باشد. کلوئيدهای طلا و نقره در محلول هایی شامل نانوذرات با اندازه های یکسان و همگن در اندازه های مختلف از 5 نانومتر تا 100 نانو متر ساخته شده است. انتشار بیش از هشتاد مقاله ISI و کنفرانس های ملی و بین المللی در زمینه نانو فناوری در کارنامه پژوهشی شرکت است.

bebinam kasi mifahme manzoore in ghesmate highlight shode chie!


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> شرکت نانو مبنا ایرانیان دارای مجوز دانش بنیان در خرداد ماه 1391 تاسیس شد. فعالیت این شرکت تحقیقات کاربردی دانش بنیان در حیطه نانو فناوری است. در این راستا ساخت تجهیزات و تولید نانو مواد مورد نیاز نانو بیو فناوری برای رفع نیاز های کشور سر لوحه اهداف و فعالیت های شرکت بوده است. شرکت نانو مبنا ایرانیان به عنوان تنها سازنده دستگاه LSPR و بیو چیپ تشخیصی آن در کشور، افتخار ارائه این دستگاه را به دانشگاهها و مراکز تحقيقاتي معتبر دارد.* پدیده تشديد پلاسمون سطحي (LSPR)، ناشی از برانگيختگي مد ارتعاش جمعي الكترونهاي آزاد در فصل مشترك نانو ذرات فلز و بیو مولکولها می باشد. بیو چیپ تشخیص*ی LSPR شامل نانو ذرات طلا و نقره می باشد. این روش تشخیصی که امروزه در جهان مرکز توجه دانشمندان حوزه های مختلف بين رشته اي فيزيک، شیمی و زیست شناسی قرار دارد، بسیار پیشرفته تر و البته دقیق تر از روش های تشخیصی متداول نظیر الایزا می باشد. از مزايای اين روش می توان شناسایی بیو مولکولها با دقت و سرعت بالادر غلظت کم و حجم پایین مواد مصرفی، آشکارسازی واکنشهای ضعیف بین بیو مولکولها، قابلیت تشخیص همزمان عوامل بیولوژی مختلف، دوره ماندگاری بالای بيو چیپ های حالت جامد عرضه شده، مقرون به صرفه بودن و همچنین مستقل از دما بودن روش اشاره کرد. از دیگر فعالیت های این شرکت، ساخت نانو ذرات کلوئيدی طلا و نقره فعال برای واکنش پذیری با بیو مولکولها می باشد. کلوئيدهای طلا و نقره در محلول هایی شامل نانوذرات با اندازه های یکسان و همگن در اندازه های مختلف از 5 نانومتر تا 100 نانو متر ساخته شده است. انتشار بیش از هشتاد مقاله ISI و کنفرانس های ملی و بین المللی در زمینه نانو فناوری در کارنامه پژوهشی شرکت است.
> 
> bebinam kasi mifahme manzoore in ghesmate highlight shode chie!



Yes, I do. They have built a plasmonic based sensor for bio applications. What's your question?


----------



## The Last of us

@rmi5 Bro, are you aware of microelectronic development in Iran? We've had a similar discussion before. I am really sad at the lack of chip/microelectronic development in Iran. Looking at Taiwan and how they're a hub for semiconductor fabs and then I see lack of development in Iran and it makes me sad. Iran needs to pay much more attention to microelectronic. we're doing well in nanotech but I don't see the nanotech being applied to microelectronics and I don't see investment in the microelectronic sector. It's no good just concentrating on publishing papers...Iran needs to also invest heavily in using the gained knowledge in nano tech etc for making industries like microelectronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

The Last of us said:


> @rmi5 Bro, are you aware of microelectronic development in Iran? We've had a similar discussion before. I am really sad at the lack of chip/microelectronic development in Iran. Looking at Taiwan and how they're a hub for semiconductor fabs and then I see lack of development in Iran and it makes me sad. Iran needs to pay much more attention to microelectronic. we're doing well in nanotech but I don't see the nanotech being applied to microelectronics and I don't see investment in the microelectronic sector. It's no good just concentrating on publishing papers...Iran needs to also invest heavily in using the gained knowledge in nano tech etc for making industries like microelectronics.


If by nanotech, you mean small size start up companies mostly focusing on specific medications, then their story is totally different.
1. In contrast to them, nanoelectronics is a huge industry which needs a constant flow of billions of dollars to flourish. without tens of billions of dollars of investment, you simply cannot do anything more than what Iran currently does(which is basically nothing compared to US).
2. Iran lacks enough engineers and scientists to succeed in nanoelectronics. Simply, there is not enough academic capacity, capabilities, nor research center, nor industry giants(like Intel), nor military giants(DARPA, Lockheed, ...).
3. Nanoelectronics is literally the most cutting edge technology. What currently Iran has, is really obsolete. Basically, you will need to simply throw out 95% of faculty of Sharif and Tehran, and 100% of faculty of all other universities, as the first step. They simply produce nothing but garbage(compared to 1st world not neighboring countries which are even decades back compared to Iran). Nano-elec has sensitive military and industrial applications, and no one will share their technologies with Iran. So, even if Iran progresses really fast, still the gap will remain huge.
In sum, Nanoelectronics is no Joke. It needs more investment than Car industry, and steel industry combined, and it needs a huge scientific revolution in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Yes, I do. They have built a plasmonic based sensor for bio applications. What's your question?


hichi dige ... faghat ye joori begoo ina chi misazan ke ye economy graduate ham befahme!


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran demolishes only Sunni mosque in Tehran | Page 2


----------



## Aramagedon

*Iran confirms meteor hit*

31 JULY 2015, 14:53





Tehran, Iran, July 31











By Mehdi Sepahvand –- Trend:

Iran has confirmed that a meteor has hit somewhere in the northern part of the country.

The meteor landed in Avaj in the province of Qazvin, Mohammad Ali Ahani, director of Qazvin Crisis Management Staff said, Mehr news agency reported July 31.

Also, there have been reports that some pieces of rock have hit areas in Eshtehard, Alborz Province, Arsalan Qasemi, governor of Boeen Zahra, county in Qazvin Province, said.

Another local governor of Takestan County, Qazvin Province, said that the area witnessed the passing of the meteor, but nowhere in the district under his supervision had been hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> hichi dige ... faghat ye joori begoo ina chi misazan ke ye economy graduate ham befahme!


Inhaa sensor misaazan digeh. masalan mikhaan yek daarou ya asaresh ra barresi konan, ba in sensor ha mitounan daghigh concentration e molecule haye mortabet ra monitor konand.



2800 said:


> Iran demolishes only Sunni mosque in Tehran | Page 2



Why do you even care to respond to them? Let them bark. Who cares for them?!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Inhaa sensor misaazan digeh. masalan mikhaan yek daarou ya asaresh ra barresi konan, ba in sensor ha mitounan daghigh concentration e molecule haye mortabet ra monitor konand.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you even care to respond to them? Let them bark. Who cares for them?!!!


You are right bro.

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

None of the Metoposomaia civilizations in Iraq or Iran were ever Arab or Semantic! Jews were theist and Semitic arab idol worshippers weren't Semantic.

Arabs were Bedouins that lived in Yemen and Somalia and migrated to north of Arabian peninsula since 1600-1500 years ago. 

33 prophets have lived in Iran while no prophet ever have lived in Taziestan in past.

https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/پیامبران_مدفون_در_ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@2800

dadash lotfan baraie har khabare kuchiki ye topic nazan, ya majburam delete konam ya merge konam. be andaze kafi in section ke masalan defense hast, sholughe vase khodesh. mamnun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> You are right bro.
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> None of the Metoposomaia civilizations in Iraq or Iran were ever Arab or Semantic! Jews were theist and Semitic arab idol worshippers weren't Semantic.
> 
> Arabs were Bedouins that lived in Yemen and Somalia and migrated to north of Arabian peninsula since 1600-1500 years ago. They lived wild and tribaly and used to eat wild animals like lizard. Iranians at time of Sasanians called them "TAZI" which means rabid dog in Persian language.
> 
> 33 prophets have lived in Iran while no prophet ever have lived in Taziestan in past.
> 
> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/پیامبران_مدفون_در_ایران


You have too much racism in you toward arabs 

Many thing you said is wrong arabs were different kind like the indo iranian people

The first arabs worshipped one god but than this man brought paganism to arabs
https://fa.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%B1%D9%88_%D8%A8%D9%86_%D9%84%D8%AD%DB%8C[url="https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanif"]Hanif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/URL]
The arabs didn't spread in Arabian peninsula 1600 years ago they always have lived thier more than that

Yemenis were not bediuan they were urban civilized people while meccans worked in trade business and have farming lands in taif 

People of medina were not bediuans but farmers and it was famous for its dates
@Saif al-Arab @Full Moon 
and don't forget these arabs Ghassanids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Lakhmids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You have too much racism in you toward arabs
> 
> Many thing you said is wrong arabs were different kind like the indo iranian people
> 
> The first arabs worshipped one god but than this man brought paganism to arabs
> عمرو بن لحی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزادHanif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> The arabs didn't spread in Arabian peninsula 1600 years ago they always have lived thier more than that
> 
> Yemenis were not bediuan they were urban civilized people while meccans worked in trade business and have farming lands in taif
> 
> People of medina were not bediuans but farmers and it was famous for its dates
> @Saif al-Arab @Full Moon
> and don't forget these arabs Ghassanids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Lakhmids - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Arabs are ancient Yemenis who were atheist and idol worshipper. Like Thamud and Aad.

Have ever any prophet revealed in Saudia except prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> Arabs are ancient Yemenis who were atheist and idol worshipper. Like Thamud and Aad.
> 
> Have ever any prophet revealed in Saudia except prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?


Yes there are four
Hud (prophet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Ishmael - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Shuaib - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Saleh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Yes there are four
> Hud (prophet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Ishmael - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Shuaib - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Saleh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ishmael (PBUH) is son of prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) and prophet Ibrahim has born in Ur.

All of them are from Ibrahim's generation and they hadn't any connection to Arabs. Their names are mentioned in Quran in Arabic so Arabs think they were arab prophets!!!!

None of those prophets have had any connection to Arab people from both race and language sides.

Moses and Christ (PBUT) are from prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) generation too. Christ from his mother.


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> Ishmael (PBUH) is son of prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) and prophet Ibrahim has born in Ur.
> 
> All of them are from Ibrahim's generation and they hadn't any connection to Arabs. Their names are mentioned in Quran in Arabic so Arabs think they were arab prophets!!!!
> 
> None of those prophets have had any connection to Arab people from both race and language sides.
> 
> Moses and Christ (PBUT) are from prophet Ibrahim (PBUH) generation too. Christ from his mother.


They were sent to arabs even if they were not arabs like prophet muhammad(PBUH)sent to all mankind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Providence

happens all the time actually..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

آیا آمریکایی‌ها به رئیس جمهور مسلمان رای می‌دهند؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/5/10/1148818_486.mp3

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/5/10/1148818_486.mp3

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/5/10/1148818_486.mp3

وزیر دفاع عربستان تهدید به اشغال کویت کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

چوپانی که هزاران هوادار اینستاگرامی دارد+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They were sent to arabs even if they were not arabs like prophet muhammad(PBUH)sent to all mankind


Mate Canaanis, Egyptians, Syriac and accint Iraqi people were not Arab and hadn't any connection with Arabs so the prophets in ME weren't revealed to Arab people.

Arab birth place is in Yemen & Somalia.


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> Mate Canaanis, Egyptians, Syriac and accint Iraqi people were not Arab and hadn't any connection with Arabs so the prophets in ME weren't revealed to Arab people.
> 
> Arab birth place is in Yemen & Somalia.


Where the arabs really came from is not clear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

سه دختر جوان روسی سر داعش کلاه گذاشتند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Where the arabs really came from is not clear


they came from beyond the mountains...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Where the arabs really came from is not clear


Arabs are from saudia . 

people in Iraq , Egypt and elsewhere are merely Arabic speaking and not arabs themselves . Iraq for ex. has thousands of years of history and culture . Egypt was one of the most powerful countries on earth . 

people of these countries are NOT arabs genetically speaking .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 dadash ghazie een FC-1 ru az koja midoonesti kalak ?

maro bash khial mikardim be etelaat tabaghe bandi shode dast peyda kardim  

you pissed on that feeling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 dadash ghazie een FC-1 ru az koja midoonesti kalak ?
> 
> maro bash khial mikardim be etelaat tabaghe bandi shode dast peyda kardim
> 
> you pissed on that feeling



Nemidounam, vali yaadam hast ke in ra ghablan shenide boudam. Na, tabagheh bandi shodeh nist, aziz. Man ageh ham yek zamaani dastresi be ettelaa'aat e tabagheh bandi shode dashte basham, tou internet jaar nemizanam  JF-17 kollan ashghal hast, hamoun behtar ke nagreftanesh. Khoubish in hast ke arzoun hast, vali vaghe'an junk hast. RD-33 ra ham mikhaan ba engine e chini(ke toul e omresh nesfe rousi hast) jaaygozin konand, ke misheh ashghal dar ashghal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Why India must team up with anti-jihadist players like Israel, Afghanistan & Iran | Page 2


----------



## scythian500

Iran non-petroleum exports to reach $83 billion by 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Why India must team up with anti-jihadist players like Israel, Afghanistan & Iran | Page 2


Please avoid meddling in Indo-Pak piss contests. Not our business ...
But, I agree with the title of that thread. Iran, India, Israel, religious minorities of the middle east, and civilized world needs to be united against islamo-fascists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Please avoid meddling in Indo-Pak piss contests. Not our business ...
> But, I agree with the title of that thread. Iran, India, Israel, religious minorities of middle east, and civilized world needs to be united against islamo-fascists.


Well this thread is about Iran and I posted here. However your statement is correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

scythian500 said:


> Iran non-petroleum exports to reach $83 billion by 2015



Can't read the information because they say I am not a subscriber but I will say this, Non petroleum don't mean much because they are probably also including gas export and export of other raw materials such as mineral reserves. I am against exporting our reserves. If I had a choose I would have loved for agricultural products to have been a good portion of our exports as well. Selling food such as meat, wheat etc could be very good source of income but sadly Iran's water problems and lack of arable land seem to be a problem. But I don't know much about the agricultural situation in Iran.

Frankly, selling petrochemical products is not that bad because they involve industries. Industries which we can obviously use for our own growth. I am all for selling products created by our industries as long as they're not just selling non-renweable products from the ground i.e crude oil, minerals etc. Anything that aids in our industrialisation is welcome.


----------



## scythian500

The Last of us said:


> Can't read the information because they say I am not a subscriber but I will say this, Non petroleum don't mean much because they are probably also including gas export and export of other raw materials such as mineral reserves. I am against exporting our reserves. If I had a choose I would have loved for agricultural products to have been a good portion of our exports as well. Selling food such as meat, wheat etc could be very good source of income but sadly Iran's water problems and lack of arable land seem to be a problem. But I don't know much about the agricultural situation in Iran.
> 
> Frankly, selling petrochemical products is not that bad because they involve industries. Industries which we can obviously use for our own growth. I am all for selling products created by our industries as long as they're not just selling non-renweable products from the ground i.e crude oil, minerals etc. Anything that aids in our industrialisation is welcome.



No, my friend.. Last year, Iran exported $61 billions of non-oil exports. From this 61 billion gas sub-products were only 14 billions. There was nearly 12 billion dollars of technology and engineering services export. 27 billion were only built commodities and 8 billion of other commodities including saffron, pistachio, caviar, fruits, dairy products, etc

The recent improvements in high tech and low tech industries specially in private sector already started to show its face in exports and this will only grow bigger in coming years. now that there are hopes of sanctions getting lifted, I easily predict a $100 b of non-oil exports in 5 years from now.

Selling gas sub products are not raw-selling. It brings many times more value added profit.

Iran has the oil and gas reserves and it is tens of times more than it needs. What should we do? Just leave it down there under ground until the world no longer needed them? Of course the wise decision is to sell them. Now, how to sell. We should export a part of it in form of crude oil as it has strategic importance both for Iran and buyers. And we should also convert a bigger part of the oil into products with more value and export them. Petrochemical products are a good way to do so.

Iranian government seeks to cover its expenses through taxes and its own industry base exports. The recent sanctions forced Iran to move this way. Iran now export more petrochemical products, more gas sub-products, more tech and engineering services, more industrial commodities.

Now, that Iran lacks trust of the world for more foreign investment, Iran has this oil privilege to make money out of it and invest it into both infra and private sector industries.

Last year was the first year that Iranian government could handle its budget almost without direct oil incomes. The sensitivity on this new trend is so high in Iran today that I see it very unlikely that Iran repeat its Ahmadinejad and pre-ahmadinejad mistakes in economy. To my eyes, things are going in the right direction now. Let's pray it stay on course for at least a decade or so...

Iran has no advantages over agriculture exports. Iranian water reserves are under huge pressure and even if Iran apply more efficient ways in its water system, she still has no bright future as population and industrialization pressure will put even more pressure on Iran. The nature also is not merciful on world today. Based on most forecasts, over %90 of all the earth will have worse precipitation in next decades. Even the amazon will face problems. The only region that will benefit from current global warming is Canada and Russia as a big part of their frozen lands will be free for agriculture. Although the whole world is moving toward a big mess... God saves us!!

The only advantage of Iran in agriculture is to invest on modern green houses and export more exotic agri products to the world and import more of rice and wheat. Iran has a good advantage in fruits and nuts and it will continue to be a source of income for Iran as these type of products either don't need that much water or get from gardens on the hill of big mountains with 24/7 snow on their peaks to water these gardens...

Don't be pessimist my friend... Iranian recent progress in science and tech will give its fruit soon... 9000 high tech private companies will create a new foot print for Iran in international markets. Iran has orders to forget about current science and tech and focus on future tech... It takes a decade or so to see a big share of high tech exports but we have no alternatives...

If Rouhani get succeeded in reforming bankrupt public industries, It even will get better than I imagine.

We have the human resources... there was a lack of proper jobs for these talented graduates... now, private companies and military sector is absorbing them in fast rates... This will show results soon...

If you review the list of non-oil exports in detail, you clearly see many new high tech products in the list, although still small in numbers.

زاکانی با بیان اینکه صحبت های صالحی درخصوص مسائل هسته ای اصلا علمی نیست گفت: وی حرف های نادرستی می زند. صالحی می گوید ما در فردو می خواهیم یک مرکز فیزیک پیشرفته درست کنیم. وقتی از فردو سخن می گویید باید بدانید که ما نطنز متفاوت است. ما در فردو ۴۰ متر زیر زمین تاسیسات ساختیم و ۹۰ متر بر روی این سطح کوه آتشفشانی قرار دارد و آمریکایی ها بمبی ندارند که بخواهد این مرکز را نابود کند برای همین همواره درخصوص فردو اظهاراتی را مطرح می کردند.

نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: صالحی فردو را جمع کرده و آن را تبدیل به یک مرکز تحقیقاتی کرده است کجای جهان ۱۳۰ متر زیر زمین تحقیقات می کنند و امروز حرف های عجیب و غریب می زنند و می گویند فردو را برای مرکز تحقیقات فیزیک پیشرفته ایجاد کرده ایم.

جنگ سوریه به داخل ترکیه کشیده می‌شود/ حضور تحلیلگران اندیشکده بروکینگز در سوروچ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@WebMaster 

Will u please delete this propaganda thread?


News from closed state Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

President Rouhani interview August 2nd in English:





President Rouhani interview August 2nd in Farsi:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 593

@500

You Israeli dumb @ss nuts Israeli; if we are mongols then all of people in mongol empire are mongols too !!!






Meanwhile all of the people in yellow and orange color are Iranians too !!!












Also, arabs are Greeks, Iranians, Mongols and Turks too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

ماجرای سوار کردن گله گوسفند در ناو آمریکایی و رابطه عاشقانه با عبدالعزیز - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

How Iran won in Yemen, it says why the Houthis move to capture Eden during the 5+1 negotiations ... anyway interesting but its all in Farsi:
‫چرا ایران در یمن پیروز شد ؟ تاریخچه نفوذ ایران در یمن را از زبان احمد مزارعی بشنوید.‬‎ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

عکس/ ۲۵مسجد اول دنیا به لحاظ زیبایی - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

[Daily updating] Day 4 Asian Senior Men's Volleyball Championship in Iran - Asian Volleyball

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

مردیم از این همه احترامی که روحانی به پاسپورت های ایرانی برگردوند، دیگه کم مونده مسافران ایرانی رو تو همون فرودگاه اعدام کنن


> همسر یکی از این بانوان ماجرای رخ داده را اینگونه تشریح می‌کند:
> 
> پرواز شماره ۵۱۳ هواپیمایی پگاسوس از فرودگاه امام به مقصد فرودگاه استانبول با حدود ۸ ساعت تاخیر پرواز کرد. قبل از پرواز، مسافرانی که پرواز های کانکشن به کشور های دیگر داشتند می‌دانستند که پرواز بعدی خود را از دست داده‌اند و از نماینده شرکت هوایی مزبور درخواست کردند که اجازه دهند تاخیری که با از دست دادن پرواز بعدی باید در استانبول باشند را در تهران بگذرانند ولی با اطمینان خاطر از سمت این مسئول مبنی بر اینکه حتما با پرواز جایگزین به مقصد نهایی فرستاده خواهند شد، تصمیم می‌گیرند که سوار هواپیما شوند.
> 
> در فرودگاه استانبول مسافرانی که مقصد بعدیشان شهر اسلو بوده متوجه می‌شوند که باید ۳ روز منتظر پرواز بعدی باشند. مسافران از شرکت هواپیمایی می‌خواهند که با پرواز دیگر و زودتر حرکت کنند. صحبت ها بالا می‌گیرد و کارمند شرکت پگاسوس بی احترامی و پرخاش می‌کند که این بی احترامی‌ها با اعتراض مسافران همراه می‌شود و چند نفر از مسافران برای ثبت و ارائه این حرکت به مسولان بالاتر، شروع به فیلم برداری می‌کنند.
> 
> با دیدن این صحنه، کارمندان پگاسوس، پلیس فرودگاه را در جریان می‌گذراند و پلیس فرودگاه بدون لباس پلیس و نشان دادن مدارک اقدام به در گیری با مسافران می‌کنند. در این میان یک دختر نروژی-ایرانی را مورد ضرب و شتم قرار می‌دهند و به صورت وی سیلی می‌زنند. آنها ۳ نفر از مسافران که خانم‌هایی جوان بودند را بدون در نظر گرفتن محجبه بودن آنها و رعایت اصول اسلامی بازداشت می‌کنند و علاوه بر آن، به زور تلفن های همراه این دختران را گرفته و تمام فیلم‌های گرفته را پاک می‌کنند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پس از چندین ساعت بدون آب و غذا در حالی که حال یکی از این دختران خوب نبود آنها را با بی احترامی‌های مختلف لفظی و فیزیکی توسط ماشین های حمل مجرمان به بازداشتگاه پلیس در فرودگاه منتقل می‌کنند تا در بازداشتگاه هم بدون رعایت اصول اسلامی از این دختران انگشت نگاری و عکس برداری صورت گیرد. در این بین پلیس و کارمندان شرکت هوائی پگاسوس حاضر در محل از مسخره کردن و خندیدن به این سه دختر تنها که اشک از چشمانشان جاری بود فروگذار نبودند.
> 
> در پاسی از شب با تغییر شیفت پلیس و حضور یک مترجم کمی آرامش به فضا باز می‌گردد و پلیس از تمام اتفاقات، عذر خواهی می‌کند، اما صبح روز بعد باز رفتار بی‌رحمانه پلیس با دست بند زدن و اعزام این بانوان به مرکز پزشکی جهت آزمایش خون و بازرسی بدنی ادامه می‌یابد. پس از انتقال از مرکز پزشکی به پلیس اتباع خارجی رفتارهای ناشایست، استفاده از الفاظ رکیک و برخورد فیزیکی شدت می‌گیرد. تا جائی که نماینده کنسول‌گری ایران در استانبول در محل حضور پیدا می کند و این اولین باری است که این دختران کمی احساس آرامش می‌کنند.
> 
> در این میان به زور تعهدی از آنها گرفته می‌شود و با پیگیری‌ها و همکاری‌های کنسول‌گری ایران و نروژ این سه دختر بدون معرفی به دادگاه دیپورت می‌شوند و در این میان شرکت پگاسوس نیز پرواز آنها تا اسلو را از عهده خود خارج کرده و هیچ مسولیتی به عهده نگرفته است.



*هتک حرمت بانوان مسافران ایرانی در ترکیه*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

^^^
That's their own faults. Turkey is a savage country. They should learn never use Turkish air liners and avoid even traveling to that country for connecting flights. The same is true for Saudi Arabia. European air liners can be more expensive, but you will get better services and don't need to deal with savages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

rmi5 said:


> ^^^
> That's their own faults. Turkey is a savage country. They should learn never use Turkish air liners and avoid even traveling to that country for connecting flights. The same is true for Saudi Arabia. European air liners can be more expensive, but you will get better services and don't need to deal with savages.



@Sinan @xenon54 @Neptune @Hakan


----------



## Abii

2800 said:


> I've born in Tehran and both of parents are born in Tehran too but I'm an Azeri Iranian from one of parents.
> There are many Azeri Iranians on this forum even @Abii is Azeri from one of his parents if I'm not wrong. I sometimes used to watch turkish films and music videos but after screwing Syria by turkey many Iranians strongly hate Turkey. Turkish films and music are strongly banned between all of my relatives since 3 years ago.
> 
> Meanwhile I myself have banned turkish music and films in all of friends houses, I've cut turkish satellites and offer to my friends to cut them if they have.
> 
> I hate Turkey 100 times more than 3 years ago and I'm sorry for myself that sometimes wasted my time for turkish medias.


Not Azeri. My grandfather was Qashqai. He never passed the language to my father and obviously I didn't learn it either.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IR-TR

Abii said:


> Not Azeri. My grandfather was Qashqai. He never passed the language to my father and obviously I didn't learn it either.



I was thinking about this the other day. Is there any nation on earth that has as many large groups of different Turkic people living inside it as Iran does? Azeris, Qashqais and Turkmens?? Three groups of 1 million plus each, Turkey is well, of course, Turkey. But that's all Turks (aside from smaller expat Turkic peoples). Then you have the Central Asian nations, which of course have some expats, or minor communities of other Turkic people because of borders being drawn in a certain way, or because of Soviet period migration. But Iran has 3 major Turkic communities. So you could say my question should be answered with a big fat yes?


----------



## Abii

IR-TR said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. Is there any nation on earth that has as many large groups of different Turkic people living inside it as Iran does? Azeris, Qashqais and Turkmens?? Three groups of 1 million plus each, Turkey is well, of course, Turkey. But that's all Turks (aside from smaller expat Turkic peoples). Then you have the Central Asian nations, which of course have some expats, or minor communities of other Turkic people because of borders being drawn in a certain way, or because of Soviet period migration. But Iran has 3 major Turkic communities. So you could say my question should be answered with a big fat yes?



Forget about all that. I have another question for you. You're not fully Iranian. You don't read and write Persian. You didn't grow up in Iran. Why do you act like you know Iran so well?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Abii said:


> Forget about all that. I have another question for you. You're not fully Iranian. You don't read and write Persian. You didn't grow up in Iran. Why do you act like you know Iran so well?



I'm just asking. It's positive isn't it? Cultural pluralism. I'm quite pro-Iran by the way. So I don't know why that question is bad?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Neptune said:


> Then how could Turkish Airlines get elected as the Best Airline in Europe for the fifth time ina row..and currently the best 4th airline in the world. What happened to you rmi5? You're a shame to Azeris.


honestly, i faced and heard many bad stories about the way flight attendants serve passengers in Turkish... i also heard irresponsible reactions by Turkish airlines when it is their fault that many missed their connection flights... in comparison, I once had a Mashhad-Sydney flight through Qatari, they made a mistake with the arrangements so we lost our connection. They offered us 2 free nights at a 5 star hotel + a free ticket.. This happened like 8 year ago and I'm not sure how they are now... but Turkish... let's be honest, it is among those airliners that I have heard more of bad news than good... and not only from Iranians and Arabs... My European friends had same incidents too...

Turkish used to be very cheap and it was one of the reasons despite the bad news people still wanted to buy their service. But last week, I wanted to book a flight from Mashhad to Montreal... The Turkish one way was much more expensive than 5 star airliner Qatari!!



2800 said:


> Lol the dumb liar Saudia creatures claim that our scientist like 'Zakaria razi and Jaber ibn Hannan' were Arabs !!!!!!!! These liar thieves try to steal our science, history and culture. Spit on their face.
> زشیر شتر خوردن و سوسمار/عرب را به جایی رسیده ست کار
> که فر کیانی کند آرزو


I visited wiki in Arabic... It is like an armed opposition group version of Wiki !! In their pages about famous Iranian Muslim scholars and scientists they just put a MUSLIM SCIENTIST when thay guy is Iranian!! what a burn... They should be at least as man as Turks and Israalis that respond rivalry by practical actions... they do science and let their work talk on behalf...but Arabs are as one of Arabs here says" The oldest people on earth".. I,m afraid they stayed the oldest!!

چرخش علی اف به سمت ایران و روسیه/ آذربایجان چگونه به کنگره آمریکا نفوذ کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

عکس کمتر دیده شده از آیت‌الله بهجت - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/448942/۵۰-نظامی-ترکیه-در-یک-حمله-انتحاری-پ‌ک‌ک-کشته-شدند

عکس/ کباب کردن پلنگ در هند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

IR-TR said:


> I'm just asking. It's positive isn't it? Cultural pluralism. I'm quite pro-Iran by the way. So I don't know why that question is bad?


Brother you don't have to explain yourself to any piece of shyte out there . you're what you like to be .

dadash kheylia goh ziadi mikhoran , shoma be khodet nagir .

this is about the other turk troll too . "he doesn't speak azeri " 

whats it to you beyatch ? GTFO here , numwit .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

haman10 said:


> Brother you don't have to explain yourself to any piece of shyte out there . you're what you like to be .
> 
> dadash kheylia goh ziadi mikhoran , shoma be khodet nagir .
> 
> this is about the other turk troll too . "he doesn't speak azeri "
> 
> whats it to you beyatch ? GTFO here , numwit .



Maybe he thought it was some 'MHP' question. Trust me, those are some of the dumbest, most delusional people in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

IR-TR said:


> You're a real rat bastard. Sure Iranians talk behind Turkey's back, and Turks talk behind Iran's back (in their respective subfora), but to intentionally SCAN subfora and try to instigate a flame war, shows your subhumanness. You orphan without a country.



Honestly, I did not care if Turkish members read my comment. Other wise, I would have written it in Persian.  
As far as Hazzy is concerned, he is a typical "Palestinian"(Palestinian is a new invention though, they are either Egyptian or Saudi(oops, another Ja'l  )). I am very happy that Iranians can see their faces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> this is about the other turk troll too . "he doesn't speak azeri "
> 
> whats it to you beyatch ? GTFO here , numwit .


Another one who cant make a post without swearing.

And no i wont go anywhere, im here, what are you gonna do about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

IR-TR said:


> Maybe he thought it was some 'MHP' question. Trust me, those are some of the dumbest, most delusional people in the world.



I can summarize Turkish politics as follows. AKP is pure garbage islamofascist. MHP is the condensate form of AKP with more nationalism flavor. CHP are old fart leftists stuck in a century ago. HDP is PKK. I don't know where are sane people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

IR-TR said:


> I'm just asking. It's positive isn't it? Cultural pluralism. I'm quite pro-Iran by the way. So I don't know why that question is bad?


Have you ever heard of the phrase "kase daghtar az ash"? That's what you are. Nothing wrong with having a positive opinion. But you don't read or write the language and never lived there, but you act like the country's ambassador! Does that make any sense to you? Because of that you're often falling into a trap and defending IR, just b/c you think it's somehow equal to defending Iran's name. Maybe experience the country first, then decide if you want to continue to defend those elements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> And no i wont go anywhere, im here, what are you gonna do about it?


He may sell you a buzzer to amuse yourself while staying here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR-TR

Abii said:


> Have you ever heard of the phrase "kase daghtar az ash"? That's what you are. Nothing wrong with having a positive opinion. But you don't read or write the language and never lived there, but you act like the country's ambassador! Does that make any sense to you? Because of that you're often falling into a trap and defending IR, just b/c you think it's somehow equal to defending Iran's name. Maybe experience the country first, then decide if you want to continue to defend those elements.



Oh I get it now. I know perfectly well how to differentiate between a country and it's government. I see it this way: Iran was/is fighting an existential war. The government is the cards Iran has been dealt. And any sudden change to that will be bad for the country. So I hope the current government can make the best of this deal, and start to improve the economy at least. Whatever comes later, comes later, in small steps. First: get the country running again and restore it's economy and pride. Everything else comes later. I don't care about headscarves or being able to drink alcohol in the open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran 'tourism' truck sparks Science Museum security alert


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> He may sell you a buzzer to amuse yourself while staying here.


Finaly you dont pretend to be ignoring me.


----------



## Abii

IR-TR said:


> Oh I get it now. I know perfectly well how to differentiate between a country and it's government. I see it this way: Iran was/is fighting an existential war. The government is the cards Iran has been dealt. And any sudden change to that will be bad for the country. So I hope the current government can make the best of this deal, and start to improve the economy at least. Whatever comes later, comes later, in small steps. First: get the country running again and restore it's economy and pride. Everything else comes later. I don't care about headscarves or being able to drink alcohol in the open.


It's not about what you care about or don't care about. Can you apply what you just said to Dutch politics? Can you somehow justify a theocratic Christian dictatorship and end with the sentence "I don't care about..."? You've somehow found a way to justify an Islamic Dictatorship in Iran. I don't understand your logic, but it obviously makes sense in your mind, even though you're opposed to everything an Islamic dictatorship entails!! 

You're just making excuses. Obviously you like to live a certain lifestyle and believe in a certain set of things, but advertise a completely different set for Iran, a country you think you know a lot about, but have never lived in (you can't even read or write the national language of this country).


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Finaly you dont pretend to be ignoring me.



When you are so uncultured that quote me for more than 100 times, and I don't respond you, yet again you come back to lick my private parts, what can I do? Even a cow understands faster and acts more cultured than you. That's not my fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Abii said:


> It's not about what you care about or don't care about. Can you apply what you just said to Dutch politics? Can you somehow justify a theocratic Christian dictatorship and end with the sentence "I don't care about..."? You've somehow found a way to justify an Islamic Dictatorship in Iran. I don't understand your logic, but it obviously makes sense in your mind, even though you're opposed to everything an Islamic dictatorship entails!!
> 
> You're just making excuses. Obviously you like to live a certain lifestyle and believe in a certain set of things, but advertise a completely different set for Iran, a country you think you know a lot about, but have never lived in (you can't even read or write the national language of this country).



Listen fool. Apples and oranges. Every country has it's own situation. Can your DUMB *** say that the Netherlands is the target of a gigantic international conspieracy? That has been undermining the nation since about 40 years, that has been strangled economically, that has had many dictators and revolutions and wars imposed on it? Kalet kar mikone? Vargh hast beyne dota. I ADVERTISE economic prosperity and peace for Iran and it's near region. THAT's what I am advertising. If you want to see whores and jendehs running around like here, that's fine. FIRST get your economy up and running, restore Iran's rightful position in the world, and then burn all the headscarves. I can't possibly explain how much I HATE idiots like you who put the cart before the horse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> When you are so uncultured that quote me for more than 100 times, and I don't respond you, yet again you come back to lick my private parts, what can I do? Even a cow understands faster and acts more cultured than you. That's not my fault.


Obviously the culture is flowing throught you, your posts prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

xenon54 said:


> Obviously the culture is flowing throught you, your posts prove it.


It's not my culture that flows to you, maybe it's something else that flows to you.  @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

rmi5 said:


> It's not my culture that flows to you, maybe it's something else.  @SOHEIL


Seriously kid, grow up.


----------



## Falcon29

IR-TR said:


> You're a real rat bastard. Sure Iranians talk behind Turkey's back, and Turks talk behind Iran's back (in their respective subfora), but to intentionally SCAN subfora and try to instigate a flame war, shows your subhumanness. You orphan without a country.



You pick a fight you get a fight, behave responsibly or face consequences.


----------



## IR-TR

Falcon29 said:


> You pick a fight you get a fight, behave responsibly or face consequences.



That's just pathetic, you orphan. Luckily people see through it, or don't gaf in the first place. Anyway, have a country yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> Start a war with Saudi Arabia and see what will happen. Instead of inciting Shia civilians and militants like cowards. You know very well what will happen if you target Saudi Arabia. All your rhetoric against it is just that.


You dont get it, we will never start a war . But if you are so keen on it we have already said you can decide when to start the war but its us who decide when the war ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Hakan said:


> View attachment 244042​



What is that? I mean I know what it is, but why do you put it here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> What is that? I mean I know what it is, but why do you put it here?


I guess their own section is full of it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Hakan said:


> View attachment 244042​


Just the right place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Serpentine said:


> What is that? I mean I know what it is, but why do you put it here?





New said:


> Just the right place.


Yes I had to take a dump so I was looking for a proper place. I came across this thread and saw so much crap so I assumed that this was the right place to relieve myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

Hakan said:


> View attachment 244042​







u know what that means

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

like_a_boss said:


> View attachment 244073
> 
> u know what that means


It seems nice. Same to you.


----------



## haman10

Hakan said:


> I came across this thread


yeah . you just "came across" this thread out of the ordinary and by accident 



Hakan said:


> Yes I had to take a dump so I was looking for a proper place.


missed the whole turkish section on your way here .

BTW , its not taking a dump per se , its just a very unsanitary TR exam .

more of a "insertion" than a "excretion" 

I'm sorry @Daneshmand , i just couldn't help it 

kheyli haal mide be yeki tike bendazi maanisho nafahme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

موشک‌های ایرانی حزب‌الله سودای گازی اسرائیل را در دریا دفن می‌کنند+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

تهران چند مسجد اهل سنت دارد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

انتقاداتی که گوش مردم بواسطه تکراری و خسته‌کننده بودن به آنها عادت کرده و معمولا پیش از هر انتخابات به مشی جریان لیبرال کشور تبدیل می‌شود. اصلاح‌طلبان قصد دارند تا با یکتا و بی‌نظیر دانستن موضوع نظارت استصوابی در فرایند انتخابات سایر کشورها موضوع مدیریت شدن انتخابات را به مخاطب خود القا نمایند حال آنکه بارها تاکید شده که موضوع نظارت استصوابی یک فرایند طبیعی و جاری در اکثر کشورهای جهان است.

در ادامه شیوه های نظارت در کشورهای مختلف جهان را مشاهده می کنید:























از طرفی بارها و بارها ثابت شده است که اینگونه تخریب‌ها اثری بر طی نشدن فرایندهای قانونی ندارد و این شیوه اتهام‌زنی تنها به متشنج شدن انتخابات منجر می‌شود. شورای نگهبان طبق قانون موظف رسیدگی به تایید صلاحیت نمایندگان مجلس است و قطعا کسانی که قانون را قبول ندارند نباید در انتخابات شرکت کنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

حالا وقت نابودی گنبدآهنین با «هرمز1» است+ عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Abii

Difference b/in West and East. 

Russian officials wear 500k-1 million dollar watches, multiple times their annual salaries, while Western officials wear cheaper watches than I wear. 


















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Barack Obama wears a watch Jorg Gray 6500 for $ 259 , Angela Merkel - Boccia Titanium for € 89 , Francois Hollande - Swatch Quaterman for € 120*
*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Falcon29 said:


> Start a war with Saudi Arabia and see what will happen.


omg, he really is beliving every slave propaganda al arabiyeh put into their brain place... he says... start a war with Saudis and see what happens!! What we Iranian should do so other kids don't consume bad weed and start to compare themselves to Iran!! Iran is a super power when compared to Arabs as a whole...

Saudi TV were cheering up in a very odd way in their main Al Ebriyeh TV when they bombed bare feet Yemenis from 15 thousand feet above in Sky by American planes and ammunition!! The so called Arab experts they invited to their TV... were saying, shocking thing... like: "seen Iran is not that super power that we Arabs are afraid... seen how we crushed IRan!! They bombed civilian kids with bombs dropped from sky, not having bulls to start a ground war... then after all these bombs, they lost almost the whole yemen to one bare-feet group!! and now they believed they are invincable and can defeat Iran too!!!

This is the spirit I,m talking about among Arabs... This spirit is the reason Western powers could enslave them yet let Arabs pay for their own enslavement!! very funny!

Reallly? Saudi is now the Arab Salahudin Ayubi and he is going to crush Iran!!!?

OMG, I would have never been so much surprised if you told me Somalian Army is going to conquere USA and USA can do nothing about it!!

but seriously, I believe a small hang of Iranian Lurs from Lorestan province with their old rifles can occupy the whole KSA in a month if not in a week !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

سپر دفاع موشکی اعراب؛ بزرگترین کلاهبرداری نظامی آمریکا در طول تاریخ +عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> yeah . you just "came across" this thread out of the ordinary and by accident
> 
> 
> missed the whole turkish section on your way here .
> 
> BTW , its not taking a dump per se , its just a very unsanitary TR exam .
> 
> more of a "insertion" than a "excretion"
> 
> I'm sorry @Daneshmand , i just couldn't help it
> 
> kheyli haal mide be yeki tike bendazi maanisho nafahme



Bikhial. In fereshteha badjoori gir kardan to gel. Vaziat torkieh alan ineh keh dareh mireh betarafeh tajzieh. Ba nesfeh jamiat khodesh jang nezhadi rah endakhteh. On ham ba'd az inkeh hamoon eshtebahat pakistan ro dar moredeh proxy warfare kardeh. Hadeaghal pakistan digeh ba tamom oon eshtebahatesh jang nezhadi dakheli rah nandakhteh bood (ghablan to bangladesh in karo kardeh bod va jarimash ham daad). In torka daran risheh keshvareshon ro mizanan. Vaghe'an ta'sof bareh.

In ham az hamsayehai ma. Yekishoon mokh nadareh. Iran ageh yeh jazireh bood mesleh englis ya iceland behtar bood. Vasat in divooneha bayad beh pishraft edameh bedim varnah ma ham to in gerdab lajan foro mirim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

اوباما رییس جمهور آمریکا روز سه شنبه هفته جاری در دیدار با 22 نفر رهبر یهودی مقیم آمریکا که به کاخ سفید دعوت شده بودند، گفت که اگر کنگره توافق هسته‌ای با ایران را رد کند، حزب‌الله با راکت‌هایش تل آویو و نه نیویورک را موشک باران می‌کند و ایران نیز می‌تواند در مرزهای اسرائیل به نبردهای نیابتی بپردازد.

دبکا فایل در ادامه نوشت: موشک‌ها و راکت‌های ایرانی ( در خدمت حماس و حزب الله) از سال 2006 و آغاز نبرد لبنان به این سو تا جولای 2014 در غزه، مراکز پر جمعیت اسرائیل را موشک باران کرده و با گذشت زمان نیز این موشک‌ها دقیق‌تر و پیشرفته‌تر شده‌اند بنابر این سخنان اوباما به سران یهودی مقیم آمریکا تنها موضع گیری در برابر منطق و اطلاعات موثق نبوده است.

دبکا فایل با استناد به منابع نظامی خود با نوشت: واحدهای حزب‌الله لبنان در 3 اوت با هدایت افسران ایران موشک‌های سطح به سطح زلزال _3 را علیه مواضع شورشیان سوری در شهر زابدانی که تنها 200 کیلومتر با تل آویو و 140 کیلومتر با شهر صنعتی حیفا فاصله دارد، شلیک کرده‌اند.

وبگاه یاد شده در ادامه با ذکر جزییاتی از موشک زلزال _ 3 نوشت: زلزال،موشک پرافتخار تولید صنایع نظامی ایران دارای برد مطلوب 200 کیلومتر مربع است و می توان برد آن‌را با کاستن از چاشنی آن از 600 تا 500 کیلوگرم تا 250 کیلومتر افزایش داد. اسرائیل با قابلیت‌های کشنده موشک زلزال آشنا است زیرا نیروهای مقاومت حماس در 20 نوامبر 2012 در آخرین روز عملیات غزه از آن استفاده کردند. انفجار این موشک شلیک شده به طور کامل یک خیابان در شهر ریشون لتسیون ( باجمعیتی بالغ بر 223هزار نفر، و چهارمین شهر بزرگ اسرائیل که در 14 کیلومتری جنوب تل آویو و 9 کیلومتری تنها فرودگاه بین‌المللی اسرائیل است را ویران کرد.

دبکا فایل در خاتمه این گزارش با اشاره به مشاهده همکاری نیروهای ایرانی و حزب‌الله لبنان در برپا داشتن مقرهای موشکی و سکوهای پرتاب آن در ارتفاعات جولان و در مجاورت نیروهای صهیونیستی و همزمانی آن با مذاکرات ژنو و وین برای حصول توافق جامع هسته‌ای نوشت: اسرائیل آشکارا با تهدید موشکی ایران _ حزب‌الله همانطور که در گذشته سر و کار داشته در آینده نیز مواجه خواهد شد و این مسئله جدا از پذیرش یا رد توافق هسته‌ای اوباما با ایران در کنگره خواهد بود.


----------



## Daneshmand

In thread o bebinin: What movie was #1 the day you were born?

Guess what movie was #1 when President Rouhani was born.

Then you know why he felt he had to save Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Hey, I have got promoted to 2nd Lieutenant! Tired of peeling potatoes! Can I have my own group to bully now! Just like the days in Jay Barracks 1996 (3 months) ! I had the same rank then. What about the ranks I missed during these years! Can I get promoted if I bring evidence like we bring for insurance companies to get the advanced driver license?! How does it work?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

President Obama's speech was brilliant in Washington University. So clear and inclusive! Reminded me of his speech during his election. Everyone should watch it both for hearing what he says and also for his way of comprehensively proving his point.
Obama Channels JFK At American University Speech On Iran

Listen minute 39:50 onwards and specially 40:15 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

پوتین و اولاند رسماً توافق ناوهای میسترال را لغو کردند/پاریس ۱.۲ میلیارد یورو به مسکو می‌دهد

مدال شجاعت برای قتل عام 140 هزار انسان از کشتار هیروشیما پشیمان نیستی؟ / خلبان آمریکایی: نه، به جهنم!

خبرگزاری «جیهان» فاش کرد رسوایی دستگاه امنیتی ترکیه درباره انفجار خونین «سوروچ»


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


> yeah . you just "came across" this thread out of the ordinary and by accident
> 
> 
> missed the whole turkish section on your way here .
> 
> BTW , its not taking a dump per se , its just a very unsanitary TR exam .
> 
> more of a "insertion" than a "excretion"
> 
> I'm sorry @Daneshmand , i just couldn't help it
> 
> kheyli haal mide be yeki tike bendazi maanisho nafahme


Somebody's butt hurt ^^^


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


>



This generation is

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Serpentine said:


> This generation is
> 
> View attachment 244316


Very creative, just about every generation has said that.


SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 244309
> 
> 
> View attachment 244310
> 
> 
> View attachment 244311


So what does it say?


----------



## Serpentine

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Very creative, just about every generation has said that.



It gets more fucked up to be precise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Somebody's butt hurt ^^^


? WtheF ? 

don't waste my time and your mom's internet bandwidth kiddo .

you probably don't know the meaning of butthurt . either that , or you're retarded .


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> This generation is
> 
> View attachment 244316

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 244328





Serpentine said:


> This generation is
> 
> View attachment 244316



ای پیر مرد های غر غرو
بچگی های خودتون رو یادتون رفته که چه
.
.
.
.
بگم بگم؟




Among U.S. high school students surveyed in 2013 , 47% had ever had sexual intercourse
البته طبق برنامه تا سال 1404 بزودی از امریکا هم جلو می زنیم. می دونید که ما امریکا رو زیر پا میگذاریم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ای پیر مرد های غر غرو
> 
> بچگی های خودتون رو یادتون رفته که چه.................ه
> بگم بگم؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among U.S. high school students surveyed in 2013 , 47% had ever had sexual intercourse
> بزودی از امریکا هم جلو می زنیم. می دونید که ما امریکا رو زیر پا میگذاریم



بنده به روح اجدادم بخندم اگر بچگیام از این غلطای اضافی کرده باشم!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Serpentine said:


> بنده به روح اجدادم بخندم اگر بچگیام از این غلطای اضافی کرده باشم!





بیشتر نوجوان هایی که وارد فضای مجازی میشن برای بهتر و جذاب تر نشون دادن خودشون از یه سری بلوف استفاده می کنند
مثلا من این ماشینو دارم بابام فلانه خونم اونجاست الان این کارو کردم و غیره

حالا این یکی تخیلاتش منفی هست و دوست داره خودشو یه گنگستر نشون بده
خودشو جای جیمز باند گذاشته و می خواد بگه من اخرشم و ته همه خلافام و خیلی با حالم
بابا این تخیلات رو نوشته تا یکی لایکش کنه

اخه این یه وجبی قیافش به کوکائین و علف می خوره؟
کوکائین چیزی نیست که تو ایران پیدا بشه جز برای یه سری معدود پزشک و افراد سر شناس
داره خیال پردازی می کنه که خودشو مثل بزرگتر ها نشون بده و دوست دختر پیدا کنه

همین

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> بنده به روح اجدادم بخندم اگر بچگیام از این غلطای اضافی کرده باشم!


 Good Point 



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بیشتر نوجوان هایی که وارد فضای مجازی میشن برای بهتر و جذاب تر نشون دادن خودشون از یه سری بلوف استفاده می کنند
> مثلا من این ماشینو دارم بابام فلانه خونم اونجاست الان این کارو کردم و غیره
> 
> حالا این یکی تخیلاتش منفی هست و دوست داره خودشو یه گنگستر نشون بده
> خودشو جای جیمز باند گذاشته و می خواد بگه من اخرشم و ته همه خلافام و خیلی با حالم
> بابا این تخیلات رو نوشته تا یکی لایکش کنه
> 
> اخه این یه وجبی قیافش به کوکائین و علف می خوره؟
> کوکائین چیزی نیست که تو ایران پیدا بشه جز برای یه سری معدود پزشک و افراد سر شناس
> داره خیال پردازی می کنه که خودشو مثل بزرگتر ها نشون بده و دوست دختر پیدا کنه
> 
> همین



Are, albatteh hamin laaf hashoun ham fucked up hast digeh ... ma raaje be chi laaf mizadim, inhaa raaje be chi ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بچگی های خودتون رو یادتون رفته که چه


man ham kheyli ghalat ezafi bokonam hamin alanesham maale een harfa nistam che berese bachegim ke khial mikardam *bache ha az yek sotoon noor az asemoon mian paeen* .

WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> *bache ha az yek sotoon noor az asemoon mian paeen* .



 great imagination ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> *bache ha az yek sotoon noor az asemoon mian paeen* .



badan ke vared pezeshki shodi motevajeh shodi ke in sotoon noorani nist !!!

ghozrofi hast !!!

داف صندوقدار مدل 85

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> ghozrofi hast !!!




mesle hamishe , adabam yokhdi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> mesle hamishe , adabam yokhdi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> man ham kheyli ghalat ezafi bokonam hamin alanesham maale een harfa nistam che berese bachegim ke khial mikardam *bache ha az yek sotoon noor az asemoon mian paeen* .
> 
> WTF



Don't worry , can you remember this cartoon:






as a kid I was thinking all the time that God is something like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> as a kid I was thinking all the time that God is something like this:


Okey there !

thats just one hell of a scary God !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

خبرنگاران اجاره‌ای اسرائیل در ایران چه می‌کنند؟+فیلم و تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

اخراج یکی از رهبران حماس از ترکیه به درخواست تل‌آویو - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

جزییات حمله به اتوبوس مسافری ایرانی در ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

روزنامه کویتی نوشت بنیامین نتانیاهو برای به دردسر انداختن اوباما در خصوص توافق هسته ای با ایران ممکن است به سوریه حمله کند.


به گزارش مشرق، به نقل از خبرگزاری فلسطینی سما، منابع آمریکایی به روزنامه "الجریده" گفتند نتانیاهو ضمن رد کردن دیدار با رئیس جمهورآمریکا مدعی شده و تهدید کرده است نظام سوریه را سرنگون می کند تا آمریکا و ایران را به دردسر بیندازد. 

نتانیاهو در توجیه ملاقات نکردن با اوباما گفته است پیش از رای گیری درباره توافق هسته ای با ایران در کنگره آمریکا، هرگونه دیداری بی فایده است. 

براساس این گزارش به گفته منابع آمریکایی، رئیس جمهورآمریکا بسته ای از کمک های امنیتی به رژیم صهیونیستی برای حفظ برتری آن در منطقه و مجهز کردن آن به بهترین و پیشرفته ترین سامانه های دفاعی از جمله هواپیماهای پیشرفته را به نتانیاهو پشنهاد کرده است ولی نتانیاهو از گفتگو درباره این پیشنهاد خودداری و هرگونه دیداری را به بعد از پایان مسئله ایران موکول کرد.

نتانیاهو در پاسخ به هشدارهای اوباما در خصوص پیامدهای رد توافق هسته ای در کنگره و احتمال وقوع جنگ در خاورمیانه مدعی شد برای هر چیزی آماده است و می تواند بدون عملیات نظامی پیچیده، به ایران ضربه بزند.

وی مدعی شده است سرنگون کردن نظام سوریه و همچنین ترور شخصیت های نزدیک به ایران، اوضاع منطقه را به هم خواهد ریخت. وی در ادامه ی ادعاهای خود گفته است رژیم صهیونیستی می تواند حملات موشکی حزب الله را تحمل کند. 

منبع: باشگاه خبرنگاران

رشد ۶.۷ درصد صنعت در سال ۹۳/ بازار در اختیار خارجی‌‌ها قرار نمی‌‌گیرد/ رسیدن به کشورهای صنعتی در افق ۱۰ ساله - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

پاکستان حمله هواپیمای بدون سرنشین آمریکا را محکوم کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> *bache ha az yek sotoon noor az asemoon mian paeen* .



Eh. Pas az koja mian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

* هدف‌گذاری 10 ساله برای رسیدن به سطح کشورهای صنعتی

وی با بیان اینکه این وزارتخانه در راستای سیاست‌های اقتصاد مقاومتی مصوباتی را به شورای اقتصاد ارائه داده که به تصویب رسیدند و برخی هم در راستای اهداف 10 ساله ترسیم شده است، گفت: برای اجرایی کردن این سیاست‌ها نیازمند حمایت‌های مالی و قانونی هستیم.

نعمت‌زاده ادامه داد: توسعه صنعت کشور یکی از شاخصه‌های اقتصاد مقاومتی است و در دنیا کشورها را بر اساس توسعه صنعتی طبقه‌بندی می‌کنند و ما به دنبال آن هستیم که ظرف 10 سال کشور را به مرز کشورهای صنعتی برسانیم. در این چارچوب هم اشتغال حل خواهد شد و هم تولید و صادرات افزایش می‌یابد.

وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت گفت: حدود 80 درصد صنعت کشور در اختیار بخش خصوصی و 20 درصد متعلق به دولت است که آن هم بر اساس قانون اصل 44 به بخش خصوصی واگذار می‌شود و همچنین در بخش معدن سهم دولت 25 درصد است که به تدریج طبق قانون واگذار خواهد شد.

وی با اشاره به اقدامات انجام شده برای افزایش تولید در 2 سال گذشته اظهار داشت: با وجود تورم بالا دولت توانست این شاخص را به 15 درصد برساند، همچنین در تولید لوازم خانگی 30 درصد، خودرو 50 درصد و در بخش‌های خودروهای سنگین 80 تا 90 درصد افزایش تولید داشته‌ایم.


----------



## rahi2357

What's up Guys 






haman10 said:


> man ham kheyli ghalat ezafi bokonam hamin alanesham maale een harfa nistam che berese bachegim ke khial mikardam *bache ha az yek sotoon noor az asemoon mian paeen* .


Just like Mr Bean 






raptor22 said:


> as a kid I was thinking all the time that God is something like this:


Dayuuumn man . That's ISIS imagination of a god .
My early childhood god design was something like :









Hakan said:


> View attachment 244042​


That's a cute sh!t . Now a bad@$$ Sh!t :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> What's up Guys


Sup bro ?  i am really sad 

we had just 1 *semi-stable* neighbor and they had F-up too .

downsides of supporting al-qaeda and ISIS i guess . shans maru ha , hame hamsaye daran ma ham hamsaye darim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Sup bro ?  i am really sad
> 
> we had just 1 *semi-stable* neighbor and they had F-up too .
> 
> downsides of supporting al-qaeda and ISIS i guess . shans maru ha , hame hamsaye daran ma ham hamsaye darim



Wrong, the most stable neighbor of Iran is Turkmenistan, after that, blue waters of Oman sea and Persian gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Turkmenistan


yeah , meh . 

not stable per se , you probably know about the political standoff in turkmenistan , but overall i agree . at least 10X better that all other ones 



Serpentine said:


> Oman sea and Persian gulf.


Thats cause Iran forces them to be 

imagine PG and oman sea without Iranian presence  Aden gulf would be switzerland in comparison .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> not stable per se , you probably know about the political standoff in turkmenistan , but overall i agree . at least 10X better that all other ones



They are an isolationist state, voluntarily staying out of most conflicts and political standoffs. Their domestic issues are not much of a concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> They are an isolationist state, voluntarily staying out of most conflicts and political standoffs. Their domestic issues are not much of a concern.



It is actually the domestic issues which eventually become international issues. There is so much a pressure cooker can contain its walls when there is no safety valve built into it. In real world, no safety valve means disaster. Sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

"Was some guy taking pictures to send to his girlfriend?"   Iranian warship points weapon at U.S. helicopter, official says - CNNPolitics.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

در گفت‌وگو با «الاخبار» «دمیرتاش»: «اردوغان» پیش از این برای جنگ با کُردها آماده شده بود/ دشمنی آنکارا - تل‌آویو صوری است


----------



## scythian500

چرا بارزانی به‌جای حمایت از کردهای ترکیه سنگ اردوغان را به سینه می‌زند؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

به گزارش مشرق، "مجتهد" که از سوی برخی منابع به عنوان یکی از شاهزادگان سعودی و نزدیک به دربارمعرفی می شود، امروز شنبه در صفحه توییتر خود نوشت : پادشاه به دلیل مشکل جسمی نمی تواند پاسخگوی تماس های سران کشورها باشد، لذا آنها را به ولیعهد ارجاع می دهد.

این فعال عربستانی نوشت : برنامه روزمره پادشاه در "طنجه" عمدتا ورق بازی (بیش از 10 ساعت) است و هیچگونه برنامه سیاسی ندارد.

ملک سلمان به اپراتوری تلفن های قصر خود در طنجه فرمان داده تماس های سران کشورها را به ولیعهد متصل کنند چون به علت وضعیت عقلی اش نمی تواند درباره رویدادها تصمیم بگیرد.

وی افزود: پادشاه مغرب تعجب نمود وقتی با ملک سلمان آنهم درکشورش تماس گرفت تا انفجار شهر"ابها" را به وی تسلیت بگوید اما سلمان تماس را به "محمد بن نایف" حواله کرد.

این فعال عربستانی همچنین نوشت که در چنین وضعیتی اطرافیان پادشاه رکورد فساد اخلاقی را شکسته و دربار هزینه فساد آنان را تامین و دولت مصونیت کامل قانونی را برای آنان فراهم ساخته است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*بنیاد مستضعفان، برج 121 طبقه در تهران می‌سازد*
معاون توسعه ساختمان بنیاد مستضعفان با اشاره به برنامه‌ریزی برای بومی‌سازی فناوری احداث آسمانخراش‌ها از احداث *آسمانخراش ۱۲۱ طبقه‌ای در تهران خبر داد*، گفت:هم‌اکنون در حال بررسی ۱۱ نقطه برای ساخت این آسمانخراش هستیم.



به گزارش مشرق، منوچهر خواجه دلویی، اظهار کرد: بنیاد مستضعفان در حوزه ساختمان سال‌هاست در بخش ساختمان فعالیت دارد و قاعدتا بنیاد تو این حوزه بخواهد فعالیت کند باید رسالت داشته باشد. به عبارت دیگر کاری که شرکت‌های معمولی را انجام دهد، باید در این حوزه کاری کند که هم در جهت فناوری، هم کیفیت کار و مدیریت به صنعت ساختمان کشور کمک شود.

وی تصریح کرد: تصمیم داریم هم در بخش بلند مرتبه سازی در این جهت نسبت به طراحی و ساخت آسمان‌خراش‌ها اقدام کنیم که یک دانشگاه برای دست‌اندرکاران و دانشگاهیان این بخش خواهد بود، ضمن این‌که در حوزه انبوه‌سازی نیز وارد می شویم.

وی با تاکید بر این‌که تلاش می‌کنیم از نیروهای متخصص ایرانی داخل و خارج کشور برای طراحی و ساخت آسمانخراش استفاده کنیم، بیان کرد: در اولین قدم در حوزه بررسی تئوری کنفرانس "آموزه‌ها و چالش‌های طراحی و اجرای آسمان‌خراش‌ها" در تهران برگزار شد و در ادامه مطالعات کار ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد تا بتوانیم با تعریف پروژه مناسب قدم‌های بعدی را برداریم.
*
معاون توسعه ساختمان بنیاد مستضعفان یادآور شد: در فاز اول روی مکان‌یابی ساخت آسمانخراش‌ها متناسب با ضوابط شهرسازی و طرح جامع کار می‌کنیم و تمامی نکات فنی مطرح شده در کنفرانس را در ساخت رعایت کنیم.

خواجه دلویی با بیان این‌که فکر می‌کنم اوایل سال آینده نقطه قطعی -ساخت آسمانخراش- و مطالعات نهایی جمع‌بندی شود، گفت: هم‌اکنون 11 نقطه در تهران برای این کار در حال بررسی بوده و پهنه‌هایی است که در طرح جامع امکان ساخت‌های 100 طبقه *به بالا در آنها وجود دارد.

وی با بیان این‌که آسمانخراش مذکور 121 طبقه خواهد بود، تاکید کرد: کاربری این آسمان‌خراش‌ها عمومی، ترکیبی از فرهنگی، تجاری و اداری خواهد بود.

وی در رابطه با فناوری احداث آسمانخراش در کشور نیز افزود: طراحی سازه اساسی‌ترین گام ساخت آسمان‌خراش‌هاست و متخصصان تراز اول دنیا در این بخش ایرانی‌ها هستند، در نتیجه مشکلی در این زمینه نداریم و در اجرا نیز به تدریج از پیمانکاران ایرانی استفاده می‌کنیم.

به گفته وی، در ساخت این سازه از فناوری‌های روز دنیا و متخصصان ایرانی مقیم خارج استفاده می‌شود.

پسر 11 ساله ایرانی که دنیا را مبهوت کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

scythian500 said:


> *بنیاد مستضعفان، برج 121 طبقه در تهران می‌سازد*
> معاون توسعه ساختمان بنیاد مستضعفان با اشاره به برنامه‌ریزی برای بومی‌سازی فناوری احداث آسمانخراش‌ها از احداث *آسمانخراش ۱۲۱ طبقه‌ای در تهران خبر داد*، گفت:هم‌اکنون در حال بررسی ۱۱ نقطه برای ساخت این آسمانخراش هستیم.
> 
> 
> به گزارش مشرق، منوچهر خواجه دلویی، اظهار کرد: بنیاد مستضعفان در حوزه ساختمان سال‌هاست در بخش ساختمان فعالیت دارد و قاعدتا بنیاد تو این حوزه بخواهد فعالیت کند باید رسالت داشته باشد. به عبارت دیگر کاری که شرکت‌های معمولی را انجام دهد، باید در این حوزه کاری کند که هم در جهت فناوری، هم کیفیت کار و مدیریت به صنعت ساختمان کشور کمک شود.
> 
> وی تصریح کرد: تصمیم داریم هم در بخش بلند مرتبه سازی در این جهت نسبت به طراحی و ساخت آسمان‌خراش‌ها اقدام کنیم که یک دانشگاه برای دست‌اندرکاران و دانشگاهیان این بخش خواهد بود، ضمن این‌که در حوزه انبوه‌سازی نیز وارد می شویم.
> 
> وی با تاکید بر این‌که تلاش می‌کنیم از نیروهای متخصص ایرانی داخل و خارج کشور برای طراحی و ساخت آسمانخراش استفاده کنیم، بیان کرد: در اولین قدم در حوزه بررسی تئوری کنفرانس "آموزه‌ها و چالش‌های طراحی و اجرای آسمان‌خراش‌ها" در تهران برگزار شد و در ادامه مطالعات کار ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد تا بتوانیم با تعریف پروژه مناسب قدم‌های بعدی را برداریم.
> *
> معاون توسعه ساختمان بنیاد مستضعفان یادآور شد: در فاز اول روی مکان‌یابی ساخت آسمانخراش‌ها متناسب با ضوابط شهرسازی و طرح جامع کار می‌کنیم و تمامی نکات فنی مطرح شده در کنفرانس را در ساخت رعایت کنیم.
> 
> خواجه دلویی با بیان این‌که فکر می‌کنم اوایل سال آینده نقطه قطعی -ساخت آسمانخراش- و مطالعات نهایی جمع‌بندی شود، گفت: هم‌اکنون 11 نقطه در تهران برای این کار در حال بررسی بوده و پهنه‌هایی است که در طرح جامع امکان ساخت‌های 100 طبقه *به بالا در آنها وجود دارد.
> 
> وی با بیان این‌که آسمانخراش مذکور 121 طبقه خواهد بود، تاکید کرد: کاربری این آسمان‌خراش‌ها عمومی، ترکیبی از فرهنگی، تجاری و اداری خواهد بود.
> 
> وی در رابطه با فناوری احداث آسمانخراش در کشور نیز افزود: طراحی سازه اساسی‌ترین گام ساخت آسمان‌خراش‌هاست و متخصصان تراز اول دنیا در این بخش ایرانی‌ها هستند، در نتیجه مشکلی در این زمینه نداریم و در اجرا نیز به تدریج از پیمانکاران ایرانی استفاده می‌کنیم.
> 
> به گفته وی، در ساخت این سازه از فناوری‌های روز دنیا و متخصصان ایرانی مقیم خارج استفاده می‌شود.
> 
> پسر 11 ساله ایرانی که دنیا را مبهوت کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


Hope its not around my house the traffic there already is too crowded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

JEskandari said:


> Hope its not ariund my house the trafic there already is too crowded.


It is a CBD (central Business Distrcit) for Tehran. As you know, Tehran is one of few mega cities around the world that has more than one concentration of towers. Now, there are plans to investigate 11 different neibourhoods in Tehran to find the perfect place to concentrate ultra-high skyscrapers there with a very dense utility services.

Tehran is the second city in Iran that approves a planned CBD after Mashhad, that appointed a CBD starting from Azadi Blvd-Janbaz Intersect down to the Ferdowsi Square. In these CBDs only super structures are allowed to exist and few exceptions are those with artistic or civil beauty values.

Although, it is somehow very late for Tehran and Mashhad, but late is better than never. Tehran for example has tens of skyscrapers and business towers but they are so dispersed so that it makes it difficult for a photographer to put all Tehran important buildings in one photo and even harder for municipality to serve these towers. Mashhad learned a lot sooner and already started to build its CBD... There are tens of super structure towers already built or being developed in Mashhad.

*Mashhad CBD photos already finished or under construction:*






































*and Typical Housing Structure in Mashhad is like this:




*

This makes Tehran, Mashhad and other big cities in Iran to have a more photoistic views + make it easier for utility services to reach the city's major business colony + manage the area economically, culturally and from security point of views much easier...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

Serpentine said:


> You guys never shy away from lying, never. It's like you are used to it and do it on a daily basis. You can't help it anymore.



آیا تصور اینکه پروژه قاهر با جدیت داره دنبال میشه و نسخه مثلا 1.5 برابر بزرگتر اون با یک موتور قدرتمند وارداتی (قاچاقی) در حال تست هست بیش از حد خوش خیالانه هست؟


----------



## Serpentine

بلندر said:


> آیا تصور اینکه پروژه قاهر با جدیت داره دنبال میشه و نسخه مثلا 1.5 برابر بزرگتر اون با یک موتور قدرتمند وارداتی (قاچاقی) در حال تست هست بیش از حد خوش خیالانه هست؟



Alan daghighan che rabti dasht in be inke shoma dorugh migi? maghlate va safsate dar shoma nahadine shode jenabe juicer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Unfortunately dear, your post quality here has hit a below standard point, so there is nothing I can write for you.
> 
> If you don't like it, just ignore it. You don't have to write something like this which is exactly what a 7 year old can also write trying to be 'argumentative'.
> 
> Based on international laws, if one country allows another to use its soil for attacks against a third party, it means the host country has also declared war on the other. I don't think it is much hard to comprehend.


 Lol for the trying to be argumentative part, was it that way at least you would have seen me twice a day, not once a month my little dear.
You know serpentine, at a point I decided to give you guys the element of time, cause I was pretty sure the situation you guys are dealing with at the very moment is due to the lack of knowledge, and time would help you prevail.
But time's passing the speed of the light and I can see you guys drowning even further. I mean I was wrong, time is never meant to solve anything, it's just healing the pain, the pain of not knowing, covering it via deep layers of the dusts of ignorance.
You know serpentine, I'll gonna do you a magic, but be sure it's not the voodoo art, it's just plain simple facts and science, I'll bet with the 99.99 certainty it has passed you a good least ten of years when you had for the last time read a book named history on the cover.
Just think about it why I'm able to do such a prediction with such a level of certainty? not just you but many others too.
Seriously talking, if you want to get out of this misery, if you want to rethink your retaliation drama in case a country like USA invade, read the Iran, soviet wars history, if you want to relax this ridiculous patriotism read the contemporary history, the answers to your non existent questions are all there, waiting for you to be tapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

Serpentine said:


> Alan daghighan che rabti dasht in be inke shoma dorugh migi? maghlate va safsate dar shoma nahadine shode jenabe juicer.



ربطش اینه ...
امیدوارم بغض سیاسیتون باعث نشده باشه که جمع و منها دوران دبستان رو فراموش کرده باشید ... ...

الف - مقایسه بودجه ۱۸ وزارتخانه در دولت احمدی‌نژاد و روحانی

لطفا هم نگید که بودجه های دفاعی ما مخفی هستند و سپاه و ارتش از جای دیگه بودجه می گیرند ...


----------



## scythian500

*Iranian Village Women in Qajar Era ( 1785 to 1925)*

*Shahsavan People Girls:
*



*
3 girls of Tribal People called "Asha'er":*




*
Kurd Girls in Qajar Era:*









*Persian Women in Qajar Era:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

شفاف سازی: مقامات كشورمان چرا بازنشسته نمیشوند؟

انتخاب مجدد آیت الله جنتی به سمت دبیری شورای نگهبان نشان داد که همچنان فرتوتگرایی در سرلوحه کار مقامات قرار دارد به گونه ای که الان میانگین سنی سران نظام به حدود هشتاد و پنج سال رسیده است که این رقم تقریبا ده سال بیشتر از میانگین سنی سالمندان عزیز ما در آسایشگاههایی مثل کهریزک و فردوس است. این که چرا بعضی مسئولیت ها و مناصب در جمهوری اسلامی بازنشستگی ندارند و مسئولین عزیز ما حتی وقتی بر اثر کهولت سن به کما میروند هم همچنان مناصب خود را حفظ میکنند موجب سوء تفاهم و بروز شایعاتی ناخوشایند در مورد نعوذ بالله مقام پرستی، مقامات نظام گردیده است و این شبهه را به وجود آورده که لابد یک خبری هست که افراد از مشاغل خود دل نمیکنند. ما اینجا سعی میکنیم برای رفع این شبهات دلایلی روشن و متقن ذکر نمائیم و یکبار برای همیشه به این شایعات خاتمه دهیم.

دلیل اول: از آنجا که در ايران مسئولین همه خدمتگزار اسلام و مسلمین هستند و شغلهای دولتی رده بالا اصولا شغل محسوب نشده و نوعی رسالت و تکلیف الهی (البته با حقوق و مزایای زمینی) می باشد به همین دلیل بی معناست که بخواهیم مسئولین محترم را به بهانه های واهی مثل کهولت سن کنار گذاشته و یا تشویق به بازنشستگی نمائیم. حضرت نوح (ع) هزار سال عمر کرد و در این هزار سال همچنان به وظایف الهی خود عمل میفرمودند.

دلیل دوم: جنس مسئولین ما اصولا با جنس مسئولین سایر کشورها فرق میکند و مسئولین اینجا مثل قالی کرمان هستند که هرچه بیشتر از عمرشان میگذرد و به اصطلاح بیشتر پا میخورند بر ارزششان افزوده میشود...علت این امر هم باز برمیگردد به اینکه پذیرفتن مسئولیت در رده های بالا در اينجا اصولا نیازی به تمرکز فکر و مهارتهای ذهنی که معمولا با افزایش سن رو به افول میگذارد ندارد و مملکت با «ایمان و اعتقاد» میچرخد و همه میدانیم که در سنین پیری مو لای هر درز آدمی که برود اما لای درز اعتقادات آدم نمیرود.

دلیل سوم: در اين ايران خودمون رسم است که هر مقام مسئولی که به ریاست نهاد و یا سازمانی میرسد، پرسنل قبلی را مرخص و جمعی از مومن ترین و انقلابی ترین بستگان خود را در رده های مختلف به کار میگمارد و به همین دلیل تعویض مدیر هر سازمان به نوعی عوض کردن کل آن سازمان بوده و امری پر دردسر است...برای همین حتی المقدور سعی میشود از تغییرات در رده های ریاستی اجتناب گردد.

دلیل چهارم: همانطور که جناب ظریف فرمودند هیچگاه وسط یک مسابقه بلانسبت مقامات كشورمان اسب را عوض نمی کنند...از آنجا که مقامات در تمامی روزهای سال مشغول تاخت و تاز در عرصه های مختلف دینی و فرهنگی و علی الخصوص عرصه های تجاری و اقتصادی هستند طبیعی ست که نمیتوان انتظار داشت که کل پروژه ها را خوابانده و خود را بازنشسته کنند.

دلیل پنجم:مسئولین نظام انسانهایی مومن و معتقد بوده و بر این باور هستند که دوره ما همان حکومتی ست که پرچم را به دست آقا امام زمان خواهد داد و به همین دلیل و برای اینکه ظهور را نزدیک میدانند به امید دیدن آقا و دادن پرچم به دست مبارک ایشان محکم سر جای خود نشسته اند و پست و مقام خود را معمولا تا زمان مرگ حفظ میکنند تا این فیض عظیم شامل حالشان بشود...وگرنه کلا مقام و منصب به خودی خود چرک کف دست و به تعبیر دیگر آب بینی بز است.

امیدوارم این توضیحات بخشی از ابهامات و نگرانیهای مخاطبین را در زمینه ی وجود سیریش در صندلی برخی مقامات برطرف کرده باشد.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

*آغاز تولید لوکوموتیوهای برقی در کشور*
وزیر صنعت در دیدار با وزیر اقتصاد و تجارت و صنعت ژاپن با تاکید بر اینکه اولویت ما همکاری‌های درازمدت و استراتژیک با ژاپن است، گفت: در ایران زمینه‌های همکاری بسیاری در بخش خودرو، مخابرات، برق و صنایع ریلی وجود دارد.


به گزارش مشرق، محمدرضا نعمت‌زاده وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت امروز در دیدار با وزیر اقتصاد و تجارت و صنعت ژاپن با اشاره به رابطه دیرینه ایران و ژاپن گفت: دو کشور ایران و ژاپن روابط تاریخی و همکاری‌های خوبی تاکنون با یکدیگر داشته‌اند.
*
وی با تاکید بر اینکه شرایط کنونی ایران با 10 سال پیش متفاوت شده است، افزود: ما امروز به دنبال توسعه و تداوم همکاری‌های مشترک با ژاپن هستیم.*
* 
نعمت‌زاده افزود: توانمندی‌های ما در بخش‌های صنعتی، علمی و فنی توسعه پیدا کرده و با توجه به شرایط جدید، ما آمادگی شروع همکاری‌های جدید را با کشورهای دوست داریم.
*
وزیر صنعت گفت: همکاری‌های درازمدت و استراتژیک برای ما دارای اولویت است و در بخش‌های سرمایه‌گذاری، تولید و همچنین در زمینه‌های مدیریت و بازاریابی و حضور در بازارهای بین‌المللی از جمله اولویت‌های ما است.
*
به گفته نعمت‌زاده، در بخش نفت و گاز با توجه به اینکه ایران دارای بزرگترین منابع هیدروکربن است، می‌تواند زمینه همکاری خوبی باشد و در بخش ساخت و طراحی تجهیزات و همچنین در بخش تجارت امکان همکاری‌های مشترک فراهم است.
*
نعمت‌زاده ادامه داد: در زمینه صنعت برق در بخش تولید و انتقال و همچنین تجهیزات و در بخش حمل و نقل و سرمایه‌گذاری در بخش حمل و نقل امکان سرمایه‌گذاری و همکاری‌های مشترک فراهم است.
*
نعمت‌زاده تصریح کرد: در زمینه خودرو و همچنین خودروهای سنگین و سواری ما برنامه 10 ساله‌ای را تنظیم کردیم که باید در این بازه زمانی به دوبرابر ظرفیت فعلی برسیم و در این زمینه مذاکرات جدی را برای سرمایه‌گذاری مشترک با کشورهای اروپایی داشته‌ایم که امیدواریم به نتیجه برسد و ما همچنین در زمینه خودرو و ساخت قطعات خودرو آمادگی همکاری‌های مشترک را داریم.*
*
نعمت‌زاده به این نکته نیز اشاره کرد که در ایران انواع واگن‌های راه‌آهن چه مسافری و باری وجود دارد و همچنین یک شرکت معتبر نیز به ساخت لوکوموتیوهای دیزلی می‌پردازد و بزودی ساخت لوکوموتیوهای برقی تحت لیسانس کشورهای اروپایی آغاز خواهد شد.*
*
وزیر صنعت، صنایع ریلی را از دیگر زمینه‌های همکاری برشمرد و گفت: صنعت مخابرات نیز می‌تواند زمینه خوبی برای همکاری‌های مشترک باشد و ایران می‌تواند مرکز تولید و تجهیز در منطقه تبدیل شود.*
* 
به گفته نعمت‌زاده، صنایع مختلف مانند صنایع غذایی، شیمیایی، مصالح ساختمانی و صنایع پیشرفته الکترونیکی از دیگر اولویت‌های سرمایه‌گذاری مشترک در ایران است.*
*
وی ادامه داد: با وجود تعداد کثیری از تحصیلکرده‌های دانشگاهی در زمینه IT و نرم‌افزار ایران می‌تواند در کنار افراد باتجربه ژاپن همکاری‌های درازمدت و خوبی را داشته باشد.
*
وی بر این نکته نیز تاکید کرد که سیاست و اولویت‌های ایران همکاری و دوستی با همه کشورها است و دستیابی به توافق هسته‌ای تاکیدی بر این است که ما در گفتار و رفتار خود ثابت قدم هستیم.

نعمت‌زاده گفت: ما همیشه خواستار حقوق بین ‌المللی خود هستیم و به حقوق دیگران نیز احترام گذاشته و آنرا حفظ می‌کنیم و ایران هیچگاه به دنبال سلاح‌های کشتارجمعی و استفاده غیر صلح‌آمیز از انرژی هسته‌ای نبوده است.

"دایشیرو یاما گیوا" وزیر مشاور اقتصادی، تجارت و صنعت ژاپن به همراه نمایندگانی از 21شرکت ژاپنی جهت انجام مذاکرات با وزیر صنعت، معدن و تجارت و وزیر نفت دیدار کردند

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> شفاف سازی: مقامات كشورمان چرا بازنشسته نمیشوند؟
> 
> انتخاب مجدد آیت الله جنتی به سمت دبیری شورای نگهبان نشان داد که همچنان فرتوتگرایی در سرلوحه کار مقامات قرار دارد به گونه ای که الان میانگین سنی سران نظام به حدود هشتاد و پنج سال رسیده است که این رقم تقریبا ده سال بیشتر از میانگین سنی سالمندان عزیز ما در آسایشگاههایی مثل کهریزک و فردوس است. این که چرا بعضی مسئولیت ها و مناصب در جمهوری اسلامی بازنشستگی ندارند و مسئولین عزیز ما حتی وقتی بر اثر کهولت سن به کما میروند هم همچنان مناصب خود را حفظ میکنند موجب سوء تفاهم و بروز شایعاتی ناخوشایند در مورد نعوذ بالله مقام پرستی، مقامات نظام گردیده است و این شبهه را به وجود آورده که لابد یک خبری هست که افراد از مشاغل خود دل نمیکنند. ما اینجا سعی میکنیم برای رفع این شبهات دلایلی روشن و متقن ذکر نمائیم و یکبار برای همیشه به این شایعات خاتمه دهیم.
> 
> دلیل اول: از آنجا که در ايران مسئولین همه خدمتگزار اسلام و مسلمین هستند و شغلهای دولتی رده بالا اصولا شغل محسوب نشده و نوعی رسالت و تکلیف الهی (البته با حقوق و مزایای زمینی) می باشد به همین دلیل بی معناست که بخواهیم مسئولین محترم را به بهانه های واهی مثل کهولت سن کنار گذاشته و یا تشویق به بازنشستگی نمائیم. حضرت نوح (ع) هزار سال عمر کرد و در این هزار سال همچنان به وظایف الهی خود عمل میفرمودند.
> 
> دلیل دوم: جنس مسئولین ما اصولا با جنس مسئولین سایر کشورها فرق میکند و مسئولین اینجا مثل قالی کرمان هستند که هرچه بیشتر از عمرشان میگذرد و به اصطلاح بیشتر پا میخورند بر ارزششان افزوده میشود...علت این امر هم باز برمیگردد به اینکه پذیرفتن مسئولیت در رده های بالا در اينجا اصولا نیازی به تمرکز فکر و مهارتهای ذهنی که معمولا با افزایش سن رو به افول میگذارد ندارد و مملکت با «ایمان و اعتقاد» میچرخد و همه میدانیم که در سنین پیری مو لای هر درز آدمی که برود اما لای درز اعتقادات آدم نمیرود.
> 
> دلیل سوم: در اين ايران خودمون رسم است که هر مقام مسئولی که به ریاست نهاد و یا سازمانی میرسد، پرسنل قبلی را مرخص و جمعی از مومن ترین و انقلابی ترین بستگان خود را در رده های مختلف به کار میگمارد و به همین دلیل تعویض مدیر هر سازمان به نوعی عوض کردن کل آن سازمان بوده و امری پر دردسر است...برای همین حتی المقدور سعی میشود از تغییرات در رده های ریاستی اجتناب گردد.
> 
> دلیل چهارم: همانطور که جناب ظریف فرمودند هیچگاه وسط یک مسابقه بلانسبت مقامات كشورمان اسب را عوض نمی کنند...از آنجا که مقامات در تمامی روزهای سال مشغول تاخت و تاز در عرصه های مختلف دینی و فرهنگی و علی الخصوص عرصه های تجاری و اقتصادی هستند طبیعی ست که نمیتوان انتظار داشت که کل پروژه ها را خوابانده و خود را بازنشسته کنند.
> 
> دلیل پنجم:مسئولین نظام انسانهایی مومن و معتقد بوده و بر این باور هستند که دوره ما همان حکومتی ست که پرچم را به دست آقا امام زمان خواهد داد و به همین دلیل و برای اینکه ظهور را نزدیک میدانند به امید دیدن آقا و دادن پرچم به دست مبارک ایشان محکم سر جای خود نشسته اند و پست و مقام خود را معمولا تا زمان مرگ حفظ میکنند تا این فیض عظیم شامل حالشان بشود...وگرنه کلا مقام و منصب به خودی خود چرک کف دست و به تعبیر دیگر آب بینی بز است.
> 
> امیدوارم این توضیحات بخشی از ابهامات و نگرانیهای مخاطبین را در زمینه ی وجود سیریش در صندلی برخی مقامات برطرف کرده باشد.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## بلندر

این نعمت زاده توی این مصاحبه ش چیزی رو گرون نکرد !؟ 

باید اسمش رو گذاشت گرون زاده !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

همدستی کومله و آل‌سعود علیه کردستان - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Lol for the trying to be argumentative part, was it that way at least you would have seen me twice a day, not once a month my little dear.
> You know serpentine, at a point I decided to give you guys the element of time, cause I was pretty sure the situation you guys are dealing with at the very moment is due to the lack of knowledge, and time would help you prevail.
> But time's passing the speed of the light and I can see you guys drowning even further. I mean I was wrong, time is never meant to solve anything, it's just healing the pain, the pain of not knowing, covering it via deep layers of the dusts of ignorance.
> You know serpentine, I'll gonna do you a magic, but be sure it's not the voodoo art, it's just plain simple facts and science, I'll bet with the 99.99 certainty it has passed you a good least ten of years when you had for the last time read a book named history on the cover.
> Just think about it why I'm able to do such a prediction with such a level of certainty? not just you but many others too.
> Seriously talking, if you want to get out of this misery, if you want to rethink your retaliation drama in case a country like USA invade, read the Iran, soviet wars history, if you want to relax this ridiculous patriotism read the contemporary history, the answers to your non existent questions are all there, waiting for you to be tapped.



When I see how you think so highly of yourself and see every other person as inferior and stupid, these pics come to my mind:















بلندر said:


> ربطش اینه ...
> امیدوارم بغض سیاسیتون باعث نشده باشه که جمع و منها دوران دبستان رو فراموش کرده باشید ... ...
> 
> الف - مقایسه بودجه ۱۸ وزارتخانه در دولت احمدی‌نژاد و روحانی
> 
> لطفا هم نگید که بودجه های دفاعی ما مخفی هستند و سپاه و ارتش از جای دیگه بودجه می گیرند ...



You failed to mention some facts: Budjeie kollie defaie Iran dar sale 94 az 212 hezar miliard be 281 hezar milirad resid, yani 32 darsad afzaiesh. faghat budjeie sepah bish az 42 darsad afzaiesh dasht.

خبرگزاری بین المللی تسنیم - بودجه پیشنهادی دفاعی کشور ۳۲.۵ درصد افزایش یافت

dar sale 93 ham nesbat be sale 92: Artesh az 34000 be 51000 milirad resid (50% afzaiesh) ke dar gozashte bi sabeghe bude, va sepah az 36000 be 44000 milirad resid, yani 30 darsad afzaiesh. niruie entezami ham 9000 miliard afzaiesh dasht.

In topic ham bekhuni bad nist:

کاهش شدید 85% بودجه وزارت دفاع/فقط 800 میلیون دلار! - Send news - Military.ir

Jalebe ke alaraghme ofte budjeie kheili az sazman haie dige, budjeie defaie keshvar afzaiesh yafte, onam dar hali ke gheimate naft be kamtarin meghdar resid va be lotfe redeman haie aghaie ahmadi nejad, dolate rohani yek eghtesad be lajan keshide shode ro tahvil gereft.

(mabalegh be rial hast)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

خواستم خودرویی با ظاهر یک جنگنده طراحی کنم/ امیدوارم روزی اتومبیل ایرانی تولید کنم/ با طراح لامبورگینی کار می کنم+تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## بلندر

[QUOTE="Serpentine, post: 7491984, member: 136148"


You failed to mention some facts: Budjeie kollie defaie Iran dar sale 94 az 212 hezar miliard be 281 hezar milirad resid, yani 32 darsad afzaiesh. faghat budjeie sepah bish az 42 darsad afzaiesh dasht.

خبرگزاری بین المللی تسنیم - بودجه پیشنهادی دفاعی کشور ۳۲.۵ درصد افزایش یافت

In topic ham bekhuni bad nist:

کاهش شدید 85% بودجه وزارت دفاع/فقط 800 میلیون دلار! - Send news - Military.ir


(mabalegh be rial hast)[/QUOTE]

عزیز دلم ... می دونی که بودجه ی سپاه به خاطر ورودش به جنگ عراق و سوریه و اونم از منابع خودش تامین شده .... 
تنها جایی که وظیفه ی ساخت سلاح رو داره ، وزارت دفاع هست که بودجه ش بیشتر شبیه جک هست ... 
فکر کردی افسران ارتشی و سپاهی با تورم 40 درصدی نباید حقوقشون افزایش پیدا کنه !؟ 

شما فرافکنی می کنی و حقایق رو با اعداد پنهان می کنی ... چوب مدیریت هم باهات هست ...


----------



## scythian500

*مقایسه جالب وضعیت امروز ایران و اعراب*

دنیا الوطن: ترس اعراب از ایران بوی حسادت می‌دهد
کد خبر: ۷۴۵۵۲
تاریخ انتشار: ۱۸ مرداد ۱۳۹۴ - ۲۳:۳۰






آیا می خواهید بدانید چرا غرب و اسرائیل از ایران می ترسند و چرا کشورهای عربی از نقش آفرینی آن هراسان هستند؟ به این اطلاعات توجه کنید:

بر اساس اطلاعات تامسون رویترز ایران از لحاظ تولید علم رتبه هفدهم را از ابتدای سال 2013 تا کنون داشته و توانسته است 2925 مقاله تخصصی علمی تولید کند.

ایران مرکز نخست جهان در نرخ رشد تولید مقالات علمی منتشر شده را دارد که هر 3 سال این تولید دو برابر می شود.

از سال 1996 تا 2008 ایران تولید علمی خود را 18 برابر کرده است.

مقاله های علمی تخصصی قبل از انقلاب 400 مقاله بود در حالی که الآن بیش از 40 هزار مقاله است.

شمار دانشجویان قبل از انقلاب تنها 167 هزار نفر بود در حالی که این رقم اکنون نزدیک به 4 میلیون نفر است.

شمار افراد درس خوانده مدرسه رفته در قبل از انقلاب 50 درصد بود در حالی که هم اکنون این نرخ بالای 86 درصد است. ایران توانسته است تقریبا بی سوادی را به طور کامل از بین ببرد. 60 درصد از قبول شدگان دانشگاه ها از میان دختران هستند.

ایران 6.3 میلیارد در سال 2011 هزینه پژوهش های علمی کرد.

در سال 2012 ایران بیش از 38 هزار عنوان کتاب منتشر کرد، بیش از 250 میلیون نسخه کتاب چاپ کرد و جایگاه نخست انتشار کتاب در خاورمیانه و دهم در جهان را دارد.

ایران دوازدهمین تولیدکننده خودرو در جهان و اول در خاورمیانه است. بیش از یک میلیون خودرو در سال تولید می کند.

دو ماهواره تا کنون با دانشمندان داخلی ساخته و میمون به فضا فرستاده و زنده برگردانده است.

مقاله ای در 18 آوریل 2008 در نیوزویک با این عنوان منتشر شد: "دانشگاه هاروارد اعلام کرده است که بارزترین فارغ التحصیل ها در جهان از ایران هستند."

مسئولان دانشگاه مشهور استنفورد در سال 2003 شوکه شدند وقتی که دیدند بارزترین دانشجویان رشته الکترونیک که توانسته اند مدرک دکترا از این دانشگاه دریافت کنند همگی از دانشگاه علوم و تکنولوژی شریف ایران آمده اند.

ایران از کشورهای خودکفا گندم وارد می کرد در حالی که اکنون به خودکفایی در تولید گندم رسیده در حالی که در تحریم به سر می برد.

ایران همواره به آفت وابستگی به نفت محکوم می شد در حالی که اکنون وابستگی بودجه اش به نفت را به زیر 30 درصد رسانده است.

صادرات ایران در گذشته کمتر از 5 میلیارد دلار بود در حالی که اکنون به بیش از 60 میلیارد دلار رسیده است.

همه اینها در حالی به دست آمده که ایران محاصره شده و در تنگنا قرار گرفته است، در این صورت اگر 120 میلیارد دلار دارایی بلوکه شده اش را مجددا به دست آورد، چه خواهد کرد؟

این همه در حالی است که تمامی این پیشرفت های موشکی و تسلیحاتی و ماهوراه ای و اختراعات علمی و غیره به دست نسلی از جوانانی به دست آمده که میانگین سنی شان از 30 سال تجاوز نمی کند.

آیا تا کنون یکی از افراد هراسان از ایران به یکی از شهرهای آن سفر کرده است؟ آیا مشاهده کرده که از لحاظ توسعه و پاکیزگی و مهندسی شهری هم ردیف اصیل ترین شهرهای غرب است؟ آیا یکی از ما می داند که یک ایرانی چگونه در طول سال به همسرش احترام می گذارد و دائما برای او گل می خرد و به او ارج می نهد؟ آیا می دانیم که در کافی شاپ ها و رستوران های ایران زنان در کنار مردان بدون هیچ تنگنایی و در نهایت احترام می نشینند و اوقات خود را سپری می کنند؟

من به عرب بودن خود افتخار می کنم و فکر می کنم هر کشور عربی چه عربستان چه قطر چه سوریه چه امارات چه مصر چه الجزایر چه سودان چه مغرب چه یمن یا حتی جیبوتی و سومالی و جزایر کمر که خود را صاحب اهمیت می داند در پشت سر خود تاریخ عربی دارد، اما باید بداند به جای گریه به نقش ایران و ایجاد نیروهای نظامی برای سد کردن نقش آفرینی آن در این یا آن کشور، باید پول های خود را در راه خدمت رسانی به مردم و دانش و پیشرفت و تکنولوژی صرف کند.

غرب از ایران می ترسد برای این که خیلی ساده، ایران رقیب علمی آن خواهد شد، برای این که از این به بعد به کشورهای عربی و بی طرف پیشنهاد ساخت نیروگاه های برق هسته ای ده ها برابر ارزان تر از مشابه های اروپایی خواهد داد. برای این که کشوری با این توانایی ها می تواند نقشی محوری بزرگی ایفا کند که قبل از هر چیز اسرائیل را آزار می دهد.

اسرائیل که به تنهایی بیش از همه از ایران سرخورده و کلافه است. اما غرب در آخر پذیرفت و از مواضع خود کوتاه آمد و با ایران به مذاکره نشست برای این که دید دانش و توانایی نظامی آن تا چه اندازه بالا و پیشرفته است، با آن از موضع قدرت مذاکره می کند چرا که هر چه باشد خودش بیش از هر کسی نیاز به پول دارد، نه مثل مذاکره کنندگان ذلیل ما در کمپ دیوید و مادرید و اسلو حتی تا به امروز.

بله ایران بمب هسته ای دارد اما این بمب ها علم و شناخت و پیشرفت هستند، بمب علمی هسته ای ایران مبارک آن باشد و ای کاش ما هم شانس آن را داشته باشیم که روزی به جای شکایت از آن از نقش ایران استفاده کنیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> *مقایسه جالب وضعیت امروز ایران و اعراب*
> 
> دنیا الوطن: ترس اعراب از ایران بوی حسادت می‌دهد
> کد خبر: ۷۴۵۵۲
> تاریخ انتشار: ۱۸ مرداد ۱۳۹۴ - ۲۳:۳۰
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آیا می خواهید بدانید چرا غرب و اسرائیل از ایران می ترسند و چرا کشورهای عربی از نقش آفرینی آن هراسان هستند؟ به این اطلاعات توجه کنید:


Doust e bozorgavaar,
ba tamaam e ehteram baraaye shakhs e shoma, in maghaaleh va maghaalaat e moshaabeh ke shoma share mikonid raaje' be tavaan e elmi/technologic e Iran, charandi bish nistand. In ra az man, be onvaan e yek fard e Academic e yek reshte ye sensitive e mohandesi bepazirid. Be onvaan e nemouneh:



> بر اساس اطلاعات تامسون رویترز ایران از لحاظ تولید علم رتبه هفدهم را از ابتدای سال 2013 تا کنون داشته و توانسته است 2925 مقاله تخصصی علمی تولید کند.
> 
> ایران مرکز نخست جهان در نرخ رشد تولید مقالات علمی منتشر شده را دارد که هر 3 سال این تولید دو برابر می شود.
> 
> از سال 1996 تا 2008 ایران تولید علمی خود را 18 برابر کرده است.


In mored ra bandeh khedmatetoun tozih daadam. I said:
"To all delusionals who talk about increase in number of papers during Ahmadinejad, I need to say that a couple of years ago, Vezaarat Oloum passed a law, and forced faculty of Saraasari universities to tighten their *** and publish x amount of papers per year. Then, the number of published papers jumped up quickly! It was not a bad decision, but the quality of many of these papers are not something that they can brag about."

Daghighan in kaar mesle in hast ke shoma aabgousht dorost kardi, va vasatesh 4 ta mehmoun e jadid miyaan. shoma chi kaar mikonid? yek kam aab ezaafe mikonid be aabgousht, ke hamoun aabgousht be hame berese. In daghighan, daastan e roshd e te'daad e maghaalaat e Iran hast!


> مقاله های علمی تخصصی قبل از انقلاب 400 مقاله بود در حالی که الآن بیش از 40 هزار مقاله است.
> 
> شمار دانشجویان قبل از انقلاب تنها 167 هزار نفر بود در حالی که این رقم اکنون نزدیک به 4 میلیون نفر است.


Hamin alaan ham, be gheyr az daneshgah haye dolati, baghiye daneshgah ha, madaarekeshoun be dard e toilet paper ham nemikhore. Daneshgah haye dolati ham hodoudan 10-12% az daneshjou ha hastand(yani 400,000 daneshjou), ke tou hamoun daneshgah haye saakhte ye ghabl e enghelaab dars mikhounand, vali chon population rafte baalaa, bedoun e afzaayesh e emkaanaat, zarfiyat e paziresheshoun 2-3 baraabar shode! In ham yani kaahesh e keyfiyat e daneshgah ha!
te'daad e maghaaleh ha, 40,000,000 ham ke basheh, bedoun e inke in maghaalaat monjar be hal e moshkelaat e industry besheh, be hich dardi nemikhoran!



> شمار افراد درس خوانده مدرسه رفته در قبل از انقلاب 50 درصد بود در حالی که هم اکنون این نرخ بالای 86 درصد است. ایران توانسته است تقریبا بی سوادی را به طور کامل از بین ببرد. 60 درصد از قبول شدگان دانشگاه ها از میان دختران هستند.


50% be 86% zaaheran khoub hast, vali in yani 14% bisavaad hanouz daarim(ya'ni bish az 10 million nafar). Hamin torkiye ye khalifeh zadeh, nerkh e savaadesh baalaaye 90% hast.



> ایران 6.3 میلیارد در سال 2011 هزینه پژوهش های علمی کرد.


Bikhiyaal! Agha jan, man in budget haye pazhouhehi ye inha ra didam! 2 gheroun be yek ja poul midan, ke kolli toul mikeshe ta akhar e saal be dasteshoun berese, akharesh ham fekr mikonid baahaash chi kaar mikonand? ba in 2 gheroun miran sandali va computer e no mikharan! In haghighati hast ke man khodam vaghti Iran boudam, be cheshm didam!


> در سال 2012 ایران بیش از 38 هزار عنوان کتاب منتشر کرد، بیش از 250 میلیون نسخه کتاب چاپ کرد و جایگاه نخست انتشار کتاب در خاورمیانه و دهم در جهان را دارد.


In ra man ta haddi ghaboul daaram, gar che average e te'daad e chaap baraaye ketaab ha, zir e 1000 noskheh hast, va 50% e in ketab ha baraaye konkour hast, vali baaz in ghesmat ghaabel e defaa' hast!


> ایران دوازدهمین تولیدکننده خودرو در جهان و اول در خاورمیانه است. بیش از یک میلیون خودرو در سال تولید می کند.


12th ke nist! 1 million garbage tolid misheh, ke na misheh dar e kaarkhouneh haash ra bast, na misheh az mahsoulaatesh estefaadeh kard.


> دو ماهواره تا کنون با دانشمندان داخلی ساخته و میمون به فضا فرستاده و زنده برگردانده است.


lol, begzrim!


> مقاله ای در 18 آوریل 2008 در نیوزویک با این عنوان منتشر شد: "دانشگاه هاروارد اعلام کرده است که بارزترین فارغ التحصیل ها در جهان از ایران هستند."
> 
> مسئولان دانشگاه مشهور استنفورد در سال 2003 شوکه شدند وقتی که دیدند بارزترین دانشجویان رشته الکترونیک که توانسته اند مدرک دکترا از این دانشگاه دریافت کنند همگی از دانشگاه علوم و تکنولوژی شریف ایران آمده اند.


Bale, golchin e nezaam e amouzeshi ye mohandesi ye Iran ke bargh e sharif hast va daneshjouyaani ke hich vaght be Iran barnemigardand.



> ایران از کشورهای خودکفا گندم وارد می کرد در حالی که اکنون به خودکفایی در تولید گندم رسیده در حالی که در تحریم به سر می برد.


Gandom khodkafaa shod, Jo va kolli mahsoul e digeh az khod kafaayi biroun oumad! simply, keshavarz ha chizi ke mikaarand ra be gandom taghyir daadand, bedoun e afzaayesh e vagheiye raandemaan ya sath e kesht, ba feshaar e bishtar be aab haye zirzamini.


> ایران همواره به آفت وابستگی به نفت محکوم می شد در حالی که اکنون وابستگی بودجه اش به نفت را به زیر 30 درصد رسانده است.


lol, doustaan e gharbi ba tahrim ha, be zir e 30% resoundanesh na inke Iran resaande bashe!


> صادرات ایران در گذشته کمتر از 5 میلیارد دلار بود در حالی که اکنون به بیش از 60 میلیارد دلار رسیده است.


5 billion? zamaan e khosro parviz ehtemaalan manzoureshoun boude!


> همه اینها در حالی به دست آمده که ایران محاصره شده و در تنگنا قرار گرفته است، در این صورت اگر 120 میلیارد دلار دارایی بلوکه شده اش را مجددا به دست آورد، چه خواهد کرد؟


Hich ettefaaghi ba in 120 billion(ageh 120 billion bashe!) nemiyofteh, hamoun tor ke ba 800 billion dollar e Mahmoud khan ettefaaghi nayoftaad.


> این همه در حالی است که تمامی این پیشرفت های موشکی و تسلیحاتی و ماهوراه ای و اختراعات علمی و غیره به دست نسلی از جوانانی به دست آمده که میانگین سنی شان از 30 سال تجاوز نمی کند.


lol, va albatteh javaanaan e enghelaabiye kore shomali va shoravi saabegh


> آیا تا کنون یکی از افراد هراسان از ایران به یکی از شهرهای آن سفر کرده است؟ آیا مشاهده کرده که از لحاظ توسعه و پاکیزگی و مهندسی شهری هم ردیف اصیل ترین شهرهای غرب است؟ آیا یکی از ما می داند که یک ایرانی چگونه در طول سال به همسرش احترام می گذارد و دائما برای او گل می خرد و به او ارج می نهد؟ آیا می دانیم که در کافی شاپ ها و رستوران های ایران زنان در کنار مردان بدون هیچ تنگنایی و در نهایت احترام می نشینند و اوقات خود را سپری می کنند؟


Iran faghat Tehran nist, Tehran ham faghat Vanak be baalaa nist! ba'zi oghaat behtar hast ke shahr haye dige ye Iran, ya hamin shahr haye jonoub e tehran(pakdasht, varaamin va ...) ra ham bebinim, ghabl az inke in claim haye charand ra benevisim.
Advantage e shahr haye Iran, amniyat e nesbi ye khoub e shahr haye bozorgesh hast.


> من به عرب بودن خود افتخار می کنم و فکر می کنم هر کشور عربی چه عربستان چه قطر چه سوریه چه امارات چه مصر چه الجزایر چه سودان چه مغرب چه یمن یا حتی جیبوتی و سومالی و جزایر کمر که خود را صاحب اهمیت می داند در پشت سر خود تاریخ عربی دارد، اما باید بداند به جای گریه به نقش ایران و ایجاد نیروهای نظامی برای سد کردن نقش آفرینی آن در این یا آن کشور، باید پول های خود را در راه خدمت رسانی به مردم و دانش و پیشرفت و تکنولوژی صرف کند.
> 
> غرب از ایران می ترسد برای این که خیلی ساده، ایران رقیب علمی آن خواهد شد، برای این که از این به بعد به کشورهای عربی و بی طرف پیشنهاد ساخت نیروگاه های برق هسته ای ده ها برابر ارزان تر از مشابه های اروپایی خواهد داد. برای این که کشوری با این توانایی ها می تواند نقشی محوری بزرگی ایفا کند که قبل از هر چیز اسرائیل را آزار می دهد.
> 
> اسرائیل که به تنهایی بیش از همه از ایران سرخورده و کلافه است. اما غرب در آخر پذیرفت و از مواضع خود کوتاه آمد و با ایران به مذاکره نشست برای این که دید دانش و توانایی نظامی آن تا چه اندازه بالا و پیشرفته است، با آن از موضع قدرت مذاکره می کند چرا که هر چه باشد خودش بیش از هر کسی نیاز به پول دارد، نه مثل مذاکره کنندگان ذلیل ما در کمپ دیوید و مادرید و اسلو حتی تا به امروز.
> 
> بله ایران بمب هسته ای دارد اما این بمب ها علم و شناخت و پیشرفت هستند، بمب علمی هسته ای ایران مبارک آن باشد و ای کاش ما هم شانس آن را داشته باشیم که روزی به جای شکایت از آن از نقش ایران استفاده کنیم.


I don't know why, but, in ghesmat e harfaash, bish tar shabih e ziba kalam, az no'e arabish hast!

laazem midounam ke begam ke Academia, khom e rangrazi nist! yek seri malzoumaat hast, ke bedoun e ounhaa, sohbat kardan az pishraft e elmi, khod-ahmagh farz kardan ast, hamoun tor ke ghablan goftam:

"If you want to keep these students, there are many points that need to be corrected:
1. The ridiculous 2 years obligatory military service needs to be abolished.
2. Students need to be paid for their doctoral thesis.
3. Universities need to pay for their travel costs to conferences.
4. Industry needs to cooperate and finance their higher education, and give them specific projects.
5. old fart uneducated professors need to be retired.
6. School officials and government officials need to learn to respect students, right now they treat students like they are criminals.
7. Research equipments of Universities are old garbage. I remember the first aid kit of our laboratories had "Shir va khorshid e Sorkh" sign.  Industry, military, government, ... needs to pay for renovation.
8. There should be job security after graduation. In US, I can easily get jobs with 100k+ dollars per year salary, while Sharif students who did not leave Iran, will get 800,000 Toman per month. The gap is too ridiculous.
These are the basic stuff that needs to be fixed. Other wise, talking about scientific progress is BS."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

German university students break acceleration record for electric vehicles: Stuttgart Students Create An Electric Vehicle That Can Hit 100km/hr In Only 1.779 Seconds

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

بلندر said:


> ربطش اینه ...
> امیدوارم بغض سیاسیتون باعث نشده باشه که جمع و منها دوران دبستان رو فراموش کرده باشید ... ...
> 
> الف - مقایسه بودجه ۱۸ وزارتخانه در دولت احمدی‌نژاد و روحانی
> 
> لطفا هم نگید که بودجه های دفاعی ما مخفی هستند و سپاه و ارتش از جای دیگه بودجه می گیرند ...


 عددهای قشنگی هستند راستی چقدر از بودجه در اون زمان تحقق پیدا کرد ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

JEskandari said:


> عددهای قشنگی هستند راستی چقدر از بودجه در اون زمان تحقق پیدا کرد ?



مهم این بود که اگه منابع موجود باشه این اعداد تخصیص داده می شند ... ولی وقتی به صورت رسمی بودجه رو گذاشتن روی 8 میلیارد دلار ، حتی اگه منابع اضافه هم باشه ، تخصیص داده نمی شه ... 

راستی چقدر از بودجه در این زمان تحقق پیدا می کنه !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

@Shahryar Hedayati why are you member and post on that arab garbage forum??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Shahryar Hedayati why are you member and post on that arab garbage forum??



Truthfully ... I don't know WHY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Truthfully ... I don't know WHY


Posting or visit that forum is waste of time 

That forum is supposed to be a military yet its full of bigot sectarian scum

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

Clowns helping out Obama on Iran deal:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rmi5 said:


> Doust e bozorgavaar,
> ba tamaam e ehteram baraaye shakhs e shoma, in maghaaleh va maghaalaat e moshaabeh ke shoma share mikonid raaje' be tavaan e elmi/technologic e Iran, charandi bish nistand. In ra az man, be onvaan e yek fard e Academic e yek reshte ye sensitive e mohandesi bepazirid. Be onvaan e nemouneh:
> 
> 
> In mored ra bandeh khedmatetoun tozih daadam. I said:
> "To all delusionals who talk about increase in number of papers during Ahmadinejad, I need to say that a couple of years ago, Vezaarat Oloum passed a law, and forced faculty of Saraasari universities to tighten their *** and publish x amount of papers per year. Then, the number of published papers jumped up quickly! It was not a bad decision, but the quality of many of these papers are not something that they can brag about."
> 
> Daghighan in kaar mesle in hast ke shoma aabgousht dorost kardi, va vasatesh 4 ta mehmoun e jadid miyaan. shoma chi kaar mikonid? yek kam aab ezaafe mikonid be aabgousht, ke hamoun aabgousht be hame berese. In daghighan, daastan e roshd e te'daad e maghaalaat e Iran hast!
> 
> Hamin alaan ham, be gheyr az daneshgah haye dolati, baghiye daneshgah ha, madaarekeshoun be dard e toilet paper ham nemikhore. Daneshgah haye dolati ham hodoudan 10-12% az daneshjou ha hastand(yani 400,000 daneshjou), ke tou hamoun daneshgah haye saakhte ye ghabl e enghelaab dars mikhounand, vali chon population rafte baalaa, bedoun e afzaayesh e emkaanaat, zarfiyat e paziresheshoun 2-3 baraabar shode! In ham yani kaahesh e keyfiyat e daneshgah ha!
> te'daad e maghaaleh ha, 40,000,000 ham ke basheh, bedoun e inke in maghaalaat monjar be hal e moshkelaat e industry besheh, be hich dardi nemikhoran!
> 
> 
> 50% be 86% zaaheran khoub hast, vali in yani 14% bisavaad hanouz daarim(ya'ni bish az 10 million nafar). Hamin torkiye ye khalifeh zadeh, nerkh e savaadesh baalaaye 90% hast.
> 
> 
> Bikhiyaal! Agha jan, man in budget haye pazhouhehi ye inha ra didam! 2 gheroun be yek ja poul midan, ke kolli toul mikeshe ta akhar e saal be dasteshoun berese, akharesh ham fekr mikonid baahaash chi kaar mikonand? ba in 2 gheroun miran sandali va computer e no mikharan! In haghighati hast ke man khodam vaghti Iran boudam, be cheshm didam!
> 
> In ra man ta haddi ghaboul daaram, gar che average e te'daad e chaap baraaye ketaab ha, zir e 1000 noskheh hast, va 50% e in ketab ha baraaye konkour hast, vali baaz in ghesmat ghaabel e defaa' hast!
> 
> 12th ke nist! 1 million garbage tolid misheh, ke na misheh dar e kaarkhouneh haash ra bast, na misheh az mahsoulaatesh estefaadeh kard.
> 
> lol, begzrim!
> 
> Bale, golchin e nezaam e amouzeshi ye mohandesi ye Iran ke bargh e sharif hast va daneshjouyaani ke hich vaght be Iran barnemigardand.
> 
> 
> Gandom khodkafaa shod, Jo va kolli mahsoul e digeh az khod kafaayi biroun oumad! simply, keshavarz ha chizi ke mikaarand ra be gandom taghyir daadand, bedoun e afzaayesh e vagheiye raandemaan ya sath e kesht, ba feshaar e bishtar be aab haye zirzamini.
> 
> lol, doustaan e gharbi ba tahrim ha, be zir e 30% resoundanesh na inke Iran resaande bashe!
> 
> 5 billion? zamaan e khosro parviz ehtemaalan manzoureshoun boude!
> 
> Hich ettefaaghi ba in 120 billion(ageh 120 billion bashe!) nemiyofteh, hamoun tor ke ba 800 billion dollar e Mahmoud khan ettefaaghi nayoftaad.
> 
> lol, va albatteh javaanaan e enghelaabiye kore shomali va shoravi saabegh
> 
> Iran faghat Tehran nist, Tehran ham faghat Vanak be baalaa nist! ba'zi oghaat behtar hast ke shahr haye dige ye Iran, ya hamin shahr haye jonoub e tehran(pakdasht, varaamin va ...) ra ham bebinim, ghabl az inke in claim haye charand ra benevisim.
> Advantage e shahr haye Iran, amniyat e nesbi ye khoub e shahr haye bozorgesh hast.
> 
> I don't know why, but, in ghesmat e harfaash, bish tar shabih e ziba kalam, az no'e arabish hast!
> 
> laazem midounam ke begam ke Academia, khom e rangrazi nist! yek seri malzoumaat hast, ke bedoun e ounhaa, sohbat kardan az pishraft e elmi, khod-ahmagh farz kardan ast, hamoun tor ke ghablan goftam:
> 
> "If you want to keep these students, there are many points that need to be corrected:
> 1. The ridiculous 2 years obligatory military service needs to be abolished.
> 2. Students need to be paid for their doctoral thesis.
> 3. Universities need to pay for their travel costs to conferences.
> 4. Industry needs to cooperate and finance their higher education, and give them specific projects.
> 5. old fart uneducated professors need to be retired.
> 6. School officials and government officials need to learn to respect students, right now they treat students like they are criminals.
> 7. Research equipments of Universities are old garbage. I remember the first aid kit of our laboratories had "Shir va khorshid e Sorkh" sign.  Industry, military, government, ... needs to pay for renovation.
> 8. There should be job security after graduation. In US, I can easily get jobs with 100k+ dollars per year salary, while Sharif students who did not leave Iran, will get 800,000 Toman per month. The gap is too ridiculous.
> These are the basic stuff that needs to be fixed. Other wise, talking about scientific progress is BS."


Azizam bavaram nemishe ke to inghad allaf bashi ke 200 khat benevisi dar pasokh be ye oskol 27, 28 sale ke baraye inke behesh gir nadan ke to tooye in sen chera inghad allafi mige man 50 salame bazneshast shodam 
hatta yek ghaz ham mitoone befahme ke age dozd behesh bezane dige eftekhar nadare, amma in nemifahme.
vaghti ye dolati orzeye tamin manabeye hard currency khodesh ro nadare az mardom dozdi mikone. yani ba dozdi arzesh oon tike kaghazi ke tooye jibe mardom e badbakht hast, va ba chap bish az hadde oon kaghaz (pool) say dar pardakht hazine haye dakhelish mikone, be in dozdi ye vazeh migan tavarom.
Vaghti ham ke ye keshvare badbakht natoone baraye 30, 40 million javoon reside be senne eshteghalesh shoghl ijad bokone, miad hame ro be soorate galle ee mifreste tooye amoozshkade haye zeperti (mesle uni kordestan va daneshgah azad va payam noor va pardis va amoozeshgah haye azad, ...) ta sareshoono garm kone, vali har adame gheyre kherefti mifahme ke hokoomat dare baz ham dozdi mikone, inbar be jaye dozdi az arzeshe kaghaz haye mojood dar jib mardom (pool) dare az arzeshe madarek vaghe ee midozde. vaghti in ettefagh oftad dige che to mohandesi ye bargheto az sharif begiri che az chalghooz abad e sofla joftesh bi arzesh mishe.
Hala hey in shaskool biad bege roshde elmi dashtim roshd daneshjoo dashtim, roshde maghale dashtim.
baziya ro engar az hezareye sevvom pish az milad avordam hezareye sevvom pas az milad 

Bad in @Serpentine mige to chera hamaro az bala negah mikoni, khob to begoo az koja negah konam, mage az sefre kelvin paeen tar ham darim? taraf sefre kelvine az koja negash konam, akhe?


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Bad in @Serpentine mige to chera hamaro az bala negah mikoni, khob to begoo az koja negah konam, mage az sefre kelvin paeen tar ham darim? taraf sefre kelvine az koja negash konam, akhe?



Baleh. Zireh sefreh kelvin ham darim: Quantum gas goes below absolute zero : Nature News

It is very interesting. When you go to negative kelvin, the system is actually in a higher energy state than in most positive temperatures. Such a system is going to be much 'hotter' than most positive temperatures. And it will behave in very strange ways.

New (Phd) joon, to hamoon physikeh ghadimi gir kardia! Mesleh inkeh hich motale'eh nadari emrooza.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Daneshmand said:


> Baleh. Zireh sefreh kelvin ham darim: Quantum gas goes below absolute zero : Nature News
> 
> It is very interesting. When you go to negative kelvin, the system is actually in a higher energy state than in most positive temperatures. Such a system is going to be much 'hotter' than most positive temperatures. And it will behave in very strange ways.
> 
> New (Phd) joon, to hamoon physikeh ghadimi gir kardia! Mesleh inkeh hich motale'eh nadari emrooza.



Have you tried to say anything except for BS in your life?
There is no such thing as negative temperature. What happens is that for some non-static systems(For example some magnets under temporal changes of magnetization orientation), their behavior can be modeled by a quasi-static system with negative temperature.



New said:


> Azizam bavaram nemishe ke to inghad allaf bashi ke 200 khat benevisi dar pasokh be ye oskol 27, 28 sale ke baraye inke behesh gir nadan ke to tooye in sen chera inghad allafi mige man 50 salame bazneshast shodam
> hatta yek ghaz ham mitoone befahme ke age dozd behesh bezane dige eftekhar nadare, amma in nemifahme.
> vaghti ye dolati orzeye tamin manabeye hard currency khodesh ro nadare az mardom dozdi mikone. yani ba dozdi arzesh oon tike kaghazi ke tooye jibe mardom e badbakht hast, va ba chap bish az hadde oon kaghaz (pool) say dar pardakht hazine haye dakhelish mikone, be in dozdi ye vazeh migan tavarom.
> Vaghti ham ke ye keshvare badbakht natoone baraye 30, 40 million javoon reside be senne eshteghalesh shoghl ijad bokone, miad hame ro be soorate galle ee mifreste tooye amoozshkade haye zeperti (mesle uni kordestan va daneshgah azad va payam noor va pardis va amoozeshgah haye azad, ...) ta sareshoono garm kone, vali har adame gheyre kherefti mifahme ke hokoomat dare baz ham dozdi mikone, inbar be jaye dozdi az arzeshe kaghaz haye mojood dar jib mardom (pool) dare az arzeshe madarek vaghe ee midozde. vaghti in ettefagh oftad dige che to mohandesi ye bargheto az sharif begiri che az chalghooz abad e sofla joftesh bi arzesh mishe.
> Hala hey in shaskool biad bege roshde elmi dashtim roshd daneshjoo dashtim, roshde maghale dashtim.
> baziya ro engar az hezareye sevvom pish az milad avordam hezareye sevvom pas az milad
> 
> Bad in @Serpentine mige to chera hamaro az bala negah mikoni, khob to begoo az koja negah konam, mage az sefre kelvin paeen tar ham darim? taraf sefre kelvine az koja negash konam, akhe?



Aghaye New khan,
Bahs e chaap e poul e bedoun e poshtvaaneh, va hamin tor ijaad e daneshgah haye garbage-quality(vaghean aadam heyfesh miyaad ke esm e daneshgah rou kheyli az inja ha begzaare) baraaye sar e kaar gozashtan e javoun ha va sar kiseh kardaneshoun, harf haye dorosti hast. In roshd e elmi va ... ham ke be mardom gofte mishe, doroughi bish nist. Hezaaraan chiz e digeh i ham ke be mardom gofte mishe, dorough hastand.
Vali che kaar mishe kard? man ham ke dastam be jaayi band nist tou oun mamlekat. shoma ham hamin tor. hattaa man ta aakhar e omram, digeh hattaa yek baar ham oun mamlekat nemikhaam bargardam. man ham na mitounam, va na mikhaam ke 24/7 baraaye ounjaa vaght bezaaram. Pas tarjih midam ke harfam ra ba lahn e doustaaneh tar va dar hamin had va andaazeh ye fe'li, bezanam, haalaa ageh 4 nafar inha ra khoundan va maghzeshoun ra be kaar endaakhtan, ke che khoub. hamin @Abii avaayel mesle doustaan e oun tarafi boud. vali be tadrij avaz shod. Khod e shoma, ham kheyli avaz shodi(IMO, albatteh ta haddi extreme shodi ke in khoub nist). 2 nafar aadam ham, 2 nafar hastand va ba arzesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*عکس/ سنت عجیب و خطرناک جوانان عربستانی*
مراسم سنتی رقص باروت هر ساله در منطقه حجاز عربستان برگزار می‌شود.
به گزارش مشرق،در این مراسم که قدمت زیادی نیز دارد،جوانان سعودی برای نمایش شجاعت و آمادگی جسمانی خود،با یک پرش بلند از روی زمین،بلند شده و با یک تفنگ سرپُر باروتی به سمت زمین شلیک می‌کنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*کشف تونل‌های رفت و آمد عناصر داعش به ترکیه+تصاویر*
نیروهای کُرد از کشف شبکه‌های مختلف تونل‌های داعش در مناطق شمالی خاک سوریه خبر دادند که این مناطق را به خاک ترکیه متصل کرده است.
به گزارش مشرق،‌ کُردها روز یکشنبه تونلی را کشف کردند که شهر تل ابیض واقع در استان الرقه سوریه را به خاک ترکیه متصل می‌کند.
بر اساس این گزارش، گروه تروریستی داعش از این تونل به منظور انتقال و انبار تسلیحات استفاده می‌کرد.

نیروهای کُرد اطلاعاتی کسب کرده‌اند که حاکی است تونل‌های مشابهی در شهر مرزی جرابلس در حومه شمالی حلب نیز حفر شده است که داعش برای نقل و انتقال عناصر خود و تسلیحات از آنها استفاده می‌کرد.

منبعی نظامی اعلام کرد نیروهای کُرد پس از جستجوی منطقه، شبکه‌ای از تونل‌های پیچیده و درهم‌تنیده را کشف کردند که خاک سوریه و ترکیه را به یکدیگر متصل می‌کرد.

به گفته این منبع، برخی از این تونل‌ها تکمیل شده‌اند و برخی دیگر را نیز داعش در حال تکمیل آنها است.

این تونل‌ها که از اطراف بلندی‌های الاثری در شرق شهر جرابلس آغاز می‌شود و از زیر قبرستان به طرف‌های مختلف کشیده شده است و حاوی اتاقک‌هایی برای انبار تسلیحات و مواد ذخیره است.

طول هر یک از آنها نیز از ۱۰۰ تا بیش از ۶۰۰ متر است و به شهر آقچه قلعه در خاک ترکیه منتهی می‌شود.

تونل‌های مشابهی نیز در اطراف روستای عین العروس در غرب شهر جرابلس کشف شده که به خاک ترکیه کشیده شده است و پس از حمله نیروهای کرد، عناصر داعش ادوات و تجهیزات خود را باقی گذاشته و فرار کرده‌اند.

نیروهای کرد اطلاعاتی در اختیار دارند که حاکی است داعش با حفر تونل شهر جرابلس (واقع در ۱۲۵کیلومتری شمال شرق شهر حلب در شمالی‌ترین نقطه سوریه) را که تحت تسلط داعش است به شهر کرکمیش در خاک ترکیه متصل کرده بود.



























منبع: ابنا


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Difference b/in West and East.
> 
> Russian officials wear 500k-1 million dollar watches, multiple times their annual salaries, while Western officials wear cheaper watches than I wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Barack Obama wears a watch Jorg Gray 6500 for $ 259 , Angela Merkel - Boccia Titanium for € 89 , Francois Hollande - Swatch Quaterman for € 120
> 
> *


Abii jan, below pictures belong to AhmadiNejad:









IMO, we should prefer if he was eating caviar each morning, and Chateaubriand for his launches, but was not screwing up the country in the way he did. *What matters is what politicians do, not what they wear or eat.* The best Iranian prime ministers of modern history, Gha'em Magham Farahani, Amir Kabir, Ghavaam Al-Saltaneh, were all super-rich Iranian aristocrat elites, while AhmadiNejad, ... all belonged to those low salary bureaucrats with cheap watches.




------------------------------------
@rahi2357 @Serpentine @Shahryar Hedayati @Abii
One of my favorite verses from Foroughi Bastami:

کار جنون ما به تماشا کشیده است

یعنی تو هم بیا که تماشای ما کنی

It's perfectly describing the world that we live in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Abii jan, below pictures belong to AhmadiNejad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, we should prefer if he was eating caviar each morning, and Chateaubriand for his launches, but was not screwing up the country in the way he did. *What matters is what politicians do, not what they wear or eat.* The best Iranian prime ministers of modern history, Gha'em Magham Farahani, Amir Kabir, Ghavaam Al-Saltaneh, were all super-rich Iranian aristocrat elites, while AhmadiNejad, ... all belonged to those low salary bureaucrats with cheap watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> @rahi2357 @Serpentine @Shahryar Hedayati @Abii
> One of my favorite verses from Foroughi Bastami:
> 
> کار جنون ما به تماشا کشیده است
> 
> یعنی تو هم بیا که تماشای ما کنی
> 
> It's perfectly describing the world that we live in.


I see what you're saying, but let's face it, Khamenei and co are the only ones that matter and they have their pockets lined up quite nicely. From China and Iran to Russia and India, Eastern nations are corrupt as **** and so are their leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

The idea of an honest politician that lives a simple life works well in the fantastic 3rd world. It is usually a cover for another true government that stands behind the door of that simple politicain. In the case of AhmadiNajad, the IRGC's corruption and uncontrollable expansion was at a record high during his presidency. All while he was taking photos witht the common people wearing his inexpensive suit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> I see what you're saying, but let's face it, Khamenei and co are the only ones that matter and they have their pockets lined up quite nicely. From China and Iran to Russia and India, Eastern nations are corrupt as **** and so are their leaders.



The difference is that the corruption in Eastern countries is done by more primitive and obvious ways. In west, it is done by more advanced methods, by pumping money to useless projects of the companies that already lobbied and paid for election of each elected president/representative. The difference is just between the methods of corruption.



Full Moon said:


> The idea of an honest politician that lives a simple life works well in the fantastic 3rd world. It is usually a cover for another true government that stands behind the door of that simple politicain. In the case of AhmadiNajad, the IRGC's corruption and uncontrollable expansion was at a record high during his presidency. All while he was taking photos witht the common people wearing his inexpensive suit!


In more advanced methods of corruption, the elected person does not directly receive the money, the lobbyist companies/parties, ... will receive the money. In monarchies, it's more easy, the king and his acquaintances just directly swindle the oil revenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Siavash

افشای جزییاتی از جلسه سران نظام با رهبری و بازجویی اسفندیار رحیم مشایی | .: سحام نیوز - Sahamnews :.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*امیر سرتیپ اذر فر*

*طراح و مجری عملیات پیروزمند کربلای 7*







علیرضا حمیدی نیروی وظیفه تحت امر امیر سرتیپ آذرفر در مریوان سال ۵۹ در خاطراتش در مورد این عملیات می‌گوید:

این عملیات در ارتفاع دو هزار و‌ پانصد‌ متری از سطح دریا در هوای بسیار سرد منطقه و پوشیده از برف که ارتفاع برف به حدود۳ متر می‌رسید، شروع شد و رزمندگان لشکر ۶۴ ارومیه توانستند سنگین‌ترین شکست را به دشمن بعثی وارد کنند








امیر آذرفر در سال ۱۳۵۹ بر اثر اصابت ترکش خمپاره چریک های چپ گرا در پادگان مریوان از ناحیه دو پا مجروح شدند.
ایشان یکی از جانبازان اسطوره نیروی زمینی ارتش در ۸ سال دفاع‌مقدس نیز هستند.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Iran nuclear deal opens door to scientific collaborations | Science/AAAS | News

Russia will help Iran reconfigure two centrifuge cascades at Fordow to produce stable isotopes for industry. The new lab will also host small linear accelerators for basic research in nuclear physics and astrophysics. The agreement says that Iran will invite proposals for collaborative projects and calls on Fordow to host an international workshop to review them, with a goal of initiating projects “within a few years.”

The agreement also calls for exploring cooperation in other research areas, such as neutrino astronomy and fusion research, and even “facilitating” Iran’s participation in the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor, or ITER, being built in France.

Iranian and U.S. nuclear scientists have much to learn from each other, says Robert Rosner, a theoretical physicist at the University of Chicago in Illinois and former director of Argonne National Laboratory. “It’s an incredibly long time since we’ve built any nuclear reactors,” he says. “Iran has world-caliber scientists and engineers, and they have been in the thick of doing that. I can imagine which way information may flow.”

Iran’s nuclear scientists may be skittish at first about engaging, Miller says, citing the assassination of several key nuclear scientists after Iran’s once-clandestine nuclear program emerged from the shadows a decade ago. “Iran naturally became hypersensitive about access to its scientists,” Miller says. But those dark days may soon be over. “When scientists get together,” Rosner predicts, “differences always fall away.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

بلندر said:


> مهم این بود که اگه منابع موجود باشه این اعداد تخصیص داده می شند ... ولی وقتی به صورت رسمی بودجه رو گذاشتن روی 8 میلیارد دلار ، حتی اگه منابع اضافه هم باشه ، تخصیص داده نمی شه ...
> 
> راستی چقدر از بودجه در این زمان تحقق پیدا می کنه !؟


 بیشتر از اون زمان. در ضمن معنی نداره که دولت به دروغ بودجه ای را تخصیص بده اونم با چند ماه تاخیر اونهم بصورت مبهم و خلاصه بعدا بگه منابع تامین نشد.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> .




دوستان من یه سوال برام پیش اومده؟
العان که دوباره نگاه کردم رو ساعد سمت چپ امیر یه ستاره هست
ایا تو ارتش قبل از انقلاب یا تو فرهنگ مردم ارومیه ستاره معنی خاصی داشته؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ایا تو ارتش قبل از انقلاب یا تو فرهنگ مردم ارومیه ستاره معنی خاصی داشته؟


Na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss




----------



## haman10

@scythian500






این یارو 2 تایی هم بلده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@The Last of us

He is lying, do not listen to @atatwolf lies, he regularly does it. Not only did I not confirm that news, but the exact opposite, I trashed it. 

@atatwolf Have some self-respect at least. I reported your thread because you posted a lie again as a new thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @The Last of us
> 
> He is lying, do not listen to @atatwolf lies, he regularly does it. Not only did I not confirm that news, but the exact opposite, I trashed it.
> 
> @atatwolf Have some self-respect at least. I reported your thread because you posted a lie again as a new thread.


whats going on ? not with the turks again please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Serpentine said:


> @The Last of us
> 
> He is lying, do not listen to @atatwolf lies, he regularly does it. Not only did I not confirm that news, but the exact opposite, I trashed it.
> 
> @atatwolf Have some self-respect at least. I reported your thread because you posted a lie again as a new thread.



I know dadash, I saw your post debunking his foolish statement. This just goes to show how desperate they are. They don't want anyone posting news of their soldiers etc being killed. If you go in their PKK thread, they're mostly only posting news of kurdish side being killed but nothing of their own side. And when I post news showing the reality, this desperate troll keeps reposting the same fake thread  It is a bit funny to be honest.



haman10 said:


> whats going on ? not with the turks again please



I am posting news of Turkish causalities such as Turkish soldiers being killed etc, and in return, one of the Turkish member keeps reposting a thread about a fake news of 20 Iranian soldiers being killed. It is desperate and funny.

That thread has been deleted now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> whats going on ? not with the turks again please


hamun khabare dorugh ke migoft pjak 20 ta niruie irani ro koshte, ye bar on ro post kard manam goftam ke dorughe khabaresh va dare jafang mige, hala 2bare khabaro post karde mige khode serpentine yani man taieed karde khabaro! jeloie cheshme khodam dare harfe khodamo barmigardune. veghahat ro be nahaiat resundan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> 20 Iranian soldiers being killed


WTF ?  

some people get way too pathetic . but then again what do u expect from a kid being raised in a country whose people have now 1 separate brigade in ISIS



Serpentine said:


> hamun khabare dorugh ke migoft pjak 20 ta niruie irani ro koshte, ye bar on ro post kard manam goftam ke dorughe khabaresh va dare jafang mige, hala 2bare khabaro post karde mige khode serpentine yani man taieed karde khabaro! jeloie cheshme khodam dare harfe khodamo barmigardune. veghahat ro be nahaiat resundan.


dadash khodeto ziad narahat nakon . man tou hafteye akhir 2-3 ta fohsh madar shenidam tooye een forum . 

een ha ke sahle 

aslan javab nadi behtare . ya age midi injoori :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> dadash khodeto ziad narahat nakon . man tou hafteye akhir 2-3 ta fohsh madar shenidam tooye een forum .
> 
> een ha ke sahle
> 
> aslan javab nadi behtare . ya age midi injoori :



Man khodam dishab raftam va 1 safheh ye kaamel, fohsh e khahar va madar va ammeh, ... be ingilisi va torki beheshoun tou thread e PKK daadam  Be andaaze 1 saal baahaashoun tasfiyeh hesaab e fohshi shod 

Hanouz yek seri fohsh haye torki, ke admin haye pakestani nafahmidand, tou oun thread e PKK hast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Man khodam dishab raftam va 1 safheh ye kaamel, fohsh e khahar va madar va ammeh, ... be ingilisi va torki beheshoun tou thread e PKK daadam  Be andaaze 1 saal baahaashoun tasfiyeh hesaab e fohshi shod
> 
> Hanouz yek seri fohsh haye torki, ke admin haye pakestani nafahmidand, tou oun thread e PKK hast


Ayy damet garm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Ayy damet garm


@2800 hich warningi ham nagereftram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @2800 hich warningi ham nagereftram


akhe "elite memberi"  

whatever the shyte that means

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

سنگ تمام سعودی‌ها برای اشغال لبنان توسط رژیم صهیونیستی - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*عکس/کشف یک ماهی عجیب از اعماق اقیانوس*
کشف این گونه جدید دریایی نشان می دهد دانش ما از اعماق اقیانوسها هنوز بسیار ناچیز است و هر سفر تحقیقاتی یک ماجراجویی و فرصتی تازه برای شناخت زمین و موجودات روی آن است.





امپراطوری داعش در 2020 +نقشه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*عکس/ برادران دالتون واقعی*
گروه دالتون که با نام "برادران دالتون" نیز معروفند، خانواده‌ای شامل هم مردان قانون و هم یاغی در غرب وحشی آمریکا در خلال سال‌های ۱۸۹۰ تا ۱۸۹۲ بودند.





*گزارش بانک جهانی از رشد اقتصادی ایران*
بانک جهانی اعلام کرد: با برداشته شدن تحریم‌ها رشد اقتصادی ایران در سال 2016 به 5 درصد می‌رسد و سرمایه‌گذاری مستقیم خارجی 2 برابر می‌شود.


به گزارش مشرق، بانک جهانی در تازه‌ترین گزارش اعلام کرده است که برداشتن تحریم‌های ایران رشد اقتصادی ایران در سال 2016 به 5 درصد می‌رسد،سرمایه‌گذاری مستقیم خارجی 2 برابر شده و قیمت جهانی نفت 10 دلار در هر بشکه کاهش می‌یابد.

این بانک همچنین پیش‌بینی کرده است که با برداشته شدن تحریم‌ها کشورهای هند، چین، انگلستان، بیشترین مبادلات تجاری را در آینده با تهران خواهند داشت.

همچنین حجم و ارزش صادرات نفتی و غیرنفتی ایران افزایش خواهد یافت. بانک جهانی برآورد کرده است که ارزش صادرات ایران 17 میلیارد دلار افزایش می‌یابد که 3.5 درصد تولید ناخالص داخلی این کشور را شامل می‌شود.

بر اساس این گزارش انگلستان،‌ چین، هند، ترکیه و عربستان از کشورهایی خواهند بود که میزان مبادلات تجاری‌شان با ایران بیشترین افزایش را خواهد داشت.

حجم سرمایه‌گذاری مستقیم خارجی حدود 3 میلیارد دلار در سال افزایش می‌یابد که اگر چه نسبت به میزان کنونی 2 برابر است اما همچنان پایین‌تر از بیشترین میزان سرمایه‌گذرای در سال 2003 خواهد بود.

*ایران 3هزار مگاوات برق به پاکستان صادر می‌کند*
در حالی ایران میلیون‌ها دلار از مطالبات صادرات برق به پاکستان را دریافت نکرده است که شب گذشته دو کشور توافق کردند قرارداد صادرات 3000 مگاوات برق نهایی شود، بدین منظور هیأت پاکستانی به تهران سفر می‌کند.


به گزارش مشرق، به نقل از بیزینس رکوردر در حالی که پیش از این ایران و پاکستان برای مبادله هزار مگاوات برق مذاکره می‌کردند اما شب گذشته سفیر ایران در پاکستان و وزیر آب و انرژی این کشور توافق کردند تا قرارداد صادرات 3 هزار مگاوات برق را نهایی کنند.

این توافق یونس‌داگا وزیر آب و انرژی پاکستان و علیرض حقیقیان سفیر ایران در پاکستان دوشنبه شب به امضاء رسید.

ایران علاقمندی خود را برای صادرات از 3 هزار مگاوات برق به پاکستان در حالی اعلام کرده است که هنوز میلیون‌ها دلار از بدهی صادرات 74 مگاواتی خود به پاکستان را دریافت نکرده است.

وزیر آب و انرژی پاکستان اعلام کرد زمینه صادرات هزار مگاوات انرژی برق به پاکستان فراهم است اما درباره صادرات مازاد تا 3 هزار مگاوات باید به دنبال راهکارهای عملی آن باشیم.

بر اساس این گزارش یک هیات عالی رتبه‌ای پاکستان از ایران برای مذاکره در این باره و نهایی کردن خرید برق به ایران می‌آید.

سفیر ایران در پاکستان تاکید کرده است که بعد از توافق ایران و گروه 1+5 ایران به دنبال این است که همکاری‌های خود را در بخش انرژی با پاکستان توسعه دهد.

کاهش تمایل ایرانی‌ها برای سفر به ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

نظام آل سعود؛ عوامل و نشانه‌های فروپاشی - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> سنگ تمام سعودی‌ها برای اشغال لبنان توسط رژیم صهیونیستی - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> *عکس/کشف یک ماهی عجیب از اعماق اقیانوس*
> کشف این گونه جدید دریایی نشان می دهد دانش ما از اعماق اقیانوسها هنوز بسیار ناچیز است و هر سفر تحقیقاتی یک ماجراجویی و فرصتی تازه برای شناخت زمین و موجودات روی آن است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> امپراطوری داعش در 2020 +نقشه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> *عکس/ برادران دالتون واقعی*
> گروه دالتون که با نام "برادران دالتون" نیز معروفند، خانواده‌ای شامل هم مردان قانون و هم یاغی در غرب وحشی آمریکا در خلال سال‌های ۱۸۹۰ تا ۱۸۹۲ بودند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *گزارش بانک جهانی از رشد اقتصادی ایران*
> بانک جهانی اعلام کرد: با برداشته شدن تحریم‌ها رشد اقتصادی ایران در سال 2016 به 5 درصد می‌رسد و سرمایه‌گذاری مستقیم خارجی 2 برابر می‌شود.
> 
> 
> به گزارش مشرق، بانک جهانی در تازه‌ترین گزارش اعلام کرده است که برداشتن تحریم‌های ایران رشد اقتصادی ایران در سال 2016 به 5 درصد می‌رسد،سرمایه‌گذاری مستقیم خارجی 2 برابر شده و قیمت جهانی نفت 10 دلار در هر بشکه کاهش می‌یابد.
> 
> این بانک همچنین پیش‌بینی کرده است که با برداشته شدن تحریم‌ها کشورهای هند، چین، انگلستان، بیشترین مبادلات تجاری را در آینده با تهران خواهند داشت.
> 
> همچنین حجم و ارزش صادرات نفتی و غیرنفتی ایران افزایش خواهد یافت. بانک جهانی برآورد کرده است که ارزش صادرات ایران 17 میلیارد دلار افزایش می‌یابد که 3.5 درصد تولید ناخالص داخلی این کشور را شامل می‌شود.
> 
> بر اساس این گزارش انگلستان،‌ چین، هند، ترکیه و عربستان از کشورهایی خواهند بود که میزان مبادلات تجاری‌شان با ایران بیشترین افزایش را خواهد داشت.
> 
> حجم سرمایه‌گذاری مستقیم خارجی حدود 3 میلیارد دلار در سال افزایش می‌یابد که اگر چه نسبت به میزان کنونی 2 برابر است اما همچنان پایین‌تر از بیشترین میزان سرمایه‌گذرای در سال 2003 خواهد بود.
> 
> *ایران 3هزار مگاوات برق به پاکستان صادر می‌کند*
> در حالی ایران میلیون‌ها دلار از مطالبات صادرات برق به پاکستان را دریافت نکرده است که شب گذشته دو کشور توافق کردند قرارداد صادرات 3000 مگاوات برق نهایی شود، بدین منظور هیأت پاکستانی به تهران سفر می‌کند.
> 
> 
> به گزارش مشرق، به نقل از بیزینس رکوردر در حالی که پیش از این ایران و پاکستان برای مبادله هزار مگاوات برق مذاکره می‌کردند اما شب گذشته سفیر ایران در پاکستان و وزیر آب و انرژی این کشور توافق کردند تا قرارداد صادرات 3 هزار مگاوات برق را نهایی کنند.
> 
> این توافق یونس‌داگا وزیر آب و انرژی پاکستان و علیرض حقیقیان سفیر ایران در پاکستان دوشنبه شب به امضاء رسید.
> 
> ایران علاقمندی خود را برای صادرات از 3 هزار مگاوات برق به پاکستان در حالی اعلام کرده است که هنوز میلیون‌ها دلار از بدهی صادرات 74 مگاواتی خود به پاکستان را دریافت نکرده است.
> 
> وزیر آب و انرژی پاکستان اعلام کرد زمینه صادرات هزار مگاوات انرژی برق به پاکستان فراهم است اما درباره صادرات مازاد تا 3 هزار مگاوات باید به دنبال راهکارهای عملی آن باشیم.
> 
> بر اساس این گزارش یک هیات عالی رتبه‌ای پاکستان از ایران برای مذاکره در این باره و نهایی کردن خرید برق به ایران می‌آید.
> 
> سفیر ایران در پاکستان تاکید کرده است که بعد از توافق ایران و گروه 1+5 ایران به دنبال این است که همکاری‌های خود را در بخش انرژی با پاکستان توسعه دهد.
> 
> کاهش تمایل ایرانی‌ها برای سفر به ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> نظام آل سعود؛ عوامل و نشانه‌های فروپاشی - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


Is the first picture Ophiocordyceps unilateralis?


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> Is the first picture Ophiocordyceps unilateralis?


no, this is a weird fish discovered in deep ocean waters... although it is somehow similar to orphiocordyceps unilateralises as it seems to be a combination of different species...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> no, this is a weird fish discovered in deep ocean waters... although it is somehow similar to orphiocordyceps unilateralises as it seems to be a combination of different species...


This fungus type i have posted infects the brain of animals and takes control over them for a certain time, i asked because im interested in the subject, its the closest thing coming to zombies.
I discovered this weird fungus because its the main inspiration for my favourite game and the fish you posted looked like one of those infested ants in wiki.


----------



## Daneshmand

xenon54 said:


> This fungus type i have posted infects the brain of animals and takes control over them for a certain time, i asked because im interested in the subject, its the closest thing coming to zombies.
> I discovered this weird fungus because its the main inspiration for my favourite game and the fish you posted looked like one of those infested ants in wiki.



That fungus only infects ants. And by comparison, the fungus does not cause the ant to become violent, attacking others. 

The closest thing which comes to zombies in mammals is rabies which also infects humans. It also is one of the handful of diseases which have a 100% mortality. In animals such as wolf and dog, it truly makes them vicious and causes them to attack others, biting them and thus infecting new hosts with the virus. There is no cure. But the rabies vaccine (if correctly used within critical time frame), imparts 100% immunity against the infection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Daneshmand said:


> The closest thing which comes to zombies in mammals is rabies which also infects humans. It also is one of the handful of diseases which have a 100% mortality. In animals such as wolf and dog, it truly makes them vicious and causes them to attack others, biting them and thus infecting new hosts with the virus. There is no cure. But the rabies vaccine (if correctly used within critical time frame), imparts 100% immunity against the infection.


Your right but what fascinates me about the fungus is the fact that it can take the control over the body of the ant, thats a unique form of a parasite.


----------



## Daneshmand

xenon54 said:


> Your right but what fascinates me about the fungus is the fact that it can take the control over the body of the ant, thats a unique form of a parasite.



Yes, that is indeed fascinating. In a violent way, the rabies virus does the same. The infected animal gets the urge and goes on biting others, transferring the virus to new hosts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> rabies


Usually attacks are against the opposite sex , i mean it really brings up the animal side of the humans 



Daneshmand said:


> 100% mortality


actually , only 3 people have survived rabies in the history .

3 of which had previously received "partial" prophylaxis .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Usually attacks are against the opposite sex , i mean it really brings up the animal side of the humans
> 
> 
> actually , only 3 people have survived rabies in the history .
> 
> 3 of which had previously received "partial" prophylaxis .



Well, if you have had vaccine and still some immunity was imparted then, the situation is different and there might be some chance of survival. The vaccine usually remains effective for 7-10 years and even beyond that some individuals might retain some immunity for a bit longer. Nowadays post-exposure vaccines is usually accompanied with administration of Ig as well.

There was also the case of this Canadian girl who had no immunity and was suspected of having developed rabies. She was put in a deep medically induced coma and she recovered. But almost all experts believe the case was not a regular rabies since there is no chance of recovery with rabies. It is theorized that she had an infection by a similar less virulent virus. It is very difficult to test for rabies since the definitive test requires the study of the brain. That is why the definitive diagnosis is done after the death when forensic study of brain is undertaken (similar to animals, which are first killed and their brains studied). The normal procedure is, if a mammal has bitten a human, the animal is killed and its brain is sent for study in order to determine whether the person is at risk or not.

But even with this, I think the vaccination and Ig should be administered regardless, specially if the bite is on the head and neck region, since once symptoms develop then there is no chance whatsoever of survival. 100% mortality is guaranteed by this infection. And the death itself, is quite violent and painful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quasar

is there an iranian yellow pages which provides information about companies in Tahran and other big cities?


----------



## Aramagedon

Serbian schools to offer Persian language course

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

My grilled "turkeys" are like this:


----------



## scythian500

Quasar said:


> is there an iranian yellow pages which provides information about companies in Tahran and other big cities?


yes, it is called "ketabe avval" which is iranian version of yellow page

کتاب اول | بانک اطلاعات شهر، بانک مشاغل، فهرست مشاغل

although it is not that much popular...

why do u need them for?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@scythian500 

Nazaret dar bare emzam chie ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> @scythian500
> 
> Nazaret dar bare emzam chie ?


great harchand nabayad ziad roo bazi kard... farghe mahmoodi ba rahbar ya ghasem soleimani dar hamine... be a sniper my friend..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> great harchand nabayad ziad roo bazi kard... farghe mahmoodi ba rahbar ya ghasem soleimani dar hamine... be a sniper my friend..


Man say mikonam bulldozer basham lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine @rahi2357 @kollang and others : 

try this app for phone and PC : 

Spotify

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10

dadash in topic ke baz kardi kheili davum nemiareha. be zudi baste khahad shod, neshanehash ro ham dari mibini. be nazaram makhsusan esme topic be gheir az tahrik kardan faideie digei nadare.

dar zemn diruz tuie kermanshah khodemun ham 5 ta koshte dadim, alan mishim failed state?



haman10 said:


> Spotify



I already use it and have an account. first 3 months for just $0.99. It's awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> @haman10
> 
> dadash in topic ke baz kardi kheili davum nemiareha. be zudi baste khahad shod, neshanehash ro ham dari mibini. be nazaram makhsusan esme topic be gheir az tahrik kardan faideie digei nadare.
> 
> dar zemn diruz tuie kermanshah khodemun ham 5 ta koshte dadim, alan mishim failed state?
> 
> 
> 
> I already use it and have an account. first 3 months for just $0.99. It's awesome.


Sepi jan bezar ye ruz baz bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> dar zemn diruz tuie kermanshah khodemun ham 5 ta koshte dadim, alan mishim failed state?


koja ? chera man nashnidam 

fekr konam saram dige kheyli sholooghe . vali dar kol marzban ba civilian fargh dare , ounam az keshvar dige .

@Serpentine , account spotify ru az koja kharidi ?

tooye siti zade 6 mahe 100,000 toman , WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> koja ? chera man nashnidam
> 
> fekr konam saram dige kheyli sholooghe . vali dar kol marzban ba civilian fargh dare , ounam az keshvar dige .
> 
> @Serpentine , account spotify ru az koja kharidi ?
> 
> tooye siti zade 6 mahe 100,000 toman , WTF



شهادت 5 عضو بسیج در درگیری با پژاک

Dar rabete ba spotify ham., 3 mahe aval be onvane hedie 1 dollar hast, vali bad az on, har mah 10 dollar. baraie on 1 dollar baiad credit card baraie pardakht gir biari. man ye bande khodaie ro kheft kardam credit card dasht, goftam behesh 1 dollar bekhare.

baraie 10 dollar mahiane ham baiad gift card estedade konim tuie iran, chon credit card ke nadarim ma. chan ta site hastam mifrushan online. gift carde 10 dollari taghriban 35 toman hast ya bishtar.

گیفت کارت اسپاتیفای | PlusPay

albate 3 mahe va 6 mahe ham dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

@Serpentine

Dadash, Migam betahr nist in thread qaher ro delete kooni?

Ghaher 313 fighter | Page 84

benazare man qaher felan cheeji khejalat konandeh hast va behtareh ma vastim ke new information azasht biyad biroon, va bad shayad thread baz konim dobareh. bazi troll ha be dasthayi to in thread comment mikonan ke thread biyad bala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

The Last of us said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Dadash, Migam betahr nist in thread qaher ro delete kooni?
> 
> Ghaher 313 fighter | Page 84
> 
> benazare man qaher felan cheeji khejalat konandeh hast va behtareh ma vastim ke new information azasht biyad biroon, va bad shayad thread baz konim dobareh. bazi troll ha be dasthayi to in thread comment mikonan ke thread biyad bala.


@Serpentine 
''Thread closed until further updates.''


----------



## rmi5

@Serpentine Man shoma ra tou oun yeki thread mention kardam. Be khaater e ettehaam e false flagging, oun joujeh terrorist ghaanounan yek warning baayad begireh. kollan ham chand ja troll karde, ke mishe andakhtesh biroun az in section. Ageh alaan ke taaze member shodand, jeloshoun gerefte nasheh, ba'dan por rou mishand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentineettehaam e false flagging


Come on, I don't ettehaam you false flagging


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @Serpentine Man shoma ra tou oun yeki thread mention kardam. Be khaater e ettehaam e false flagging, oun joujeh terrorist ghaanounan yek warning baayad begireh. kollan ham chand ja troll karde, ke mishe andakhtesh biroun az in section. Ageh alaan ke taaze member shodand, jeloshoun gerefte nasheh, ba'dan por rou mishand.


He is thread banned.

@bsruzm 
Don't get yourself a section ban and just behave. Otherwise, you will not be welcome here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

*Galaxy S6 Jumps 50 Meters From A Drone In Mid-Air: Did It Survive The Latest Crazy Drop Test? [Video] : T-Lounge : Tech Times*

*



*
The Samsung Galaxy S6 seems to be one durable phone, but Digiato on YouTube decided to test the capabilities of the phone even further with a drop test to end all drop tests: from a drone flying up 50 meters into the air.

The same team from Iran also uploaded its creative drop tests for a Sony Xperia Z3, HTC Desire and LG G Flex 2 involving a 10-ton roller.

Tehran's Chitgar Lake is the backdrop of the high-flying drop test, with the drone first taking aerial shots of the high-tech landscape. Although the video is in Farsi, subtitles help to explain in English just exactly what is going on.

First, the Samsung Galaxy S6 is dropped from just a few feet off the ground to see how it would fare from a fall from a pretty normal height that is likely to happen in everyday life. The glass and back panel of the smartphone show no major damage and just a few scratches on its sides along the alumnium frame, even when the drop is increased by a few more feet.








The exciting part begins at around 3:30 minutes into the video when the phone is finally outfitted into a drone for the ultimate drop test. An on-drone camera shows closeup footage as the S6 is lifted 50 meters into the air above the picturesque lake and as it is dropped to the ground.

The phone is dropped in gloriously slow motion and its fall is captured from various angles to prolong the agony of the reveal. When it finally hits the ground, the team rushes to see what happened to the smartphone as the drone continues to film their reactions.

Unsurprisingly, the S6 does not survive its treacherous fall from the sky. The glass is cracked; the panels are coming off; and the device's display no longer works.







Although the screen is blacked out, the team believes that the smartphone still turns on because vibrations are felt whenever the home button is pressed.

Verdict: Dropping a Samsung Galaxy S6 from a drone at 50 meters in the air results in one very dead phone. We have to say, though, that Gorilla Glass fared remarkably well with just a few cracks, considering the height it was dropped from.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

@SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter @opruh 

I knew Saudi family are masons and their ancestor were Jew, but i didn't know they're in love Jews this much!!

وضع قرن الشيطان رمز الماسونيه فوق الحرمين المكي والمدني ، ونجمه داود داخل الكعبه | The lost prophecy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

It is rumoured that Iran may buy Mirage 2000


Daneshmand said:


> *Galaxy S6 Jumps 50 Meters From A Drone In Mid-Air: Did It Survive The Latest Crazy Drop Test? [Video] : T-Lounge : Tech Times*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The Samsung Galaxy S6 seems to be one durable phone, but Digiato on YouTube decided to test the capabilities of the phone even further with a drop test to end all drop tests: from a drone flying up 50 meters into the air.
> 
> The same team from Iran also uploaded its creative drop tests for a Sony Xperia Z3, HTC Desire and LG G Flex 2 involving a 10-ton roller.
> 
> Tehran's Chitgar Lake is the backdrop of the high-flying drop test, with the drone first taking aerial shots of the high-tech landscape. Although the video is in Farsi, subtitles help to explain in English just exactly what is going on.
> 
> First, the Samsung Galaxy S6 is dropped from just a few feet off the ground to see how it would fare from a fall from a pretty normal height that is likely to happen in everyday life. The glass and back panel of the smartphone show no major damage and just a few scratches on its sides along the alumnium frame, even when the drop is increased by a few more feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exciting part begins at around 3:30 minutes into the video when the phone is finally outfitted into a drone for the ultimate drop test. An on-drone camera shows closeup footage as the S6 is lifted 50 meters into the air above the picturesque lake and as it is dropped to the ground.
> 
> The phone is dropped in gloriously slow motion and its fall is captured from various angles to prolong the agony of the reveal. When it finally hits the ground, the team rushes to see what happened to the smartphone as the drone continues to film their reactions.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the S6 does not survive its treacherous fall from the sky. The glass is cracked; the panels are coming off; and the device's display no longer works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the screen is blacked out, the team believes that the smartphone still turns on because vibrations are felt whenever the home button is pressed.
> 
> Verdict: Dropping a Samsung Galaxy S6 from a drone at 50 meters in the air results in one very dead phone. We have to say, though, that Gorilla Glass fared remarkably well with just a few cracks, considering the height it was dropped from.


I don't know why it reminds me of the experiment where the scientist put a frog on the table and says "Jump" and it jumps and then cuts the limbs and says "Jump" and reaches the following conclusion: "When you cut frog's limbs it becomes deaf!"
There might be something wrong with me or the experiment they are doing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Siavash 

Amu siavash chetori?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

2800 said:


> @Siavash
> 
> Amu siavash chetori?


Very good, Very busy these days. How about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Siavash said:


> Very good, Very busy these days. How about you?


Great... Mam khubim shoma khub bashi. Che kara mikoni ?


----------



## Siavash

2800 said:


> Great... Mam khubim shoma khub bashi. Che kara mikoni ?


Alham 2 lelah. Algorithm minevisam, mashghoolam hesabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Daneshmand said:


> *Galaxy S6 Jumps 50 Meters From A Drone In Mid-Air: Did It Survive The Latest Crazy Drop Test? [Video] : T-Lounge : Tech Times*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The Samsung Galaxy S6 seems to be one durable phone, but Digiato on YouTube decided to test the capabilities of the phone even further with a drop test to end all drop tests: from a drone flying up 50 meters into the air.
> 
> The same team from Iran also uploaded its creative drop tests for a Sony Xperia Z3, HTC Desire and LG G Flex 2 involving a 10-ton roller.
> 
> Tehran's Chitgar Lake is the backdrop of the high-flying drop test, with the drone first taking aerial shots of the high-tech landscape. Although the video is in Farsi, subtitles help to explain in English just exactly what is going on.
> 
> First, the Samsung Galaxy S6 is dropped from just a few feet off the ground to see how it would fare from a fall from a pretty normal height that is likely to happen in everyday life. The glass and back panel of the smartphone show no major damage and just a few scratches on its sides along the alumnium frame, even when the drop is increased by a few more feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exciting part begins at around 3:30 minutes into the video when the phone is finally outfitted into a drone for the ultimate drop test. An on-drone camera shows closeup footage as the S6 is lifted 50 meters into the air above the picturesque lake and as it is dropped to the ground.
> 
> The phone is dropped in gloriously slow motion and its fall is captured from various angles to prolong the agony of the reveal. When it finally hits the ground, the team rushes to see what happened to the smartphone as the drone continues to film their reactions.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the S6 does not survive its treacherous fall from the sky. The glass is cracked; the panels are coming off; and the device's display no longer works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the screen is blacked out, the team believes that the smartphone still turns on because vibrations are felt whenever the home button is pressed.
> 
> Verdict: Dropping a Samsung Galaxy S6 from a drone at 50 meters in the air results in one very dead phone. We have to say, though, that Gorilla Glass fared remarkably well with just a few cracks, considering the height it was dropped from.


Kheyli videosh bahal bud damet garm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Serpentine said:


> He is thread banned.
> 
> @bsruzm
> Don't get yourself a section ban and just behave. Otherwise, you will not be welcome here.


It is your men(?) who should behave, and stop b*tching.


----------



## Aramagedon

bsruzm said:


> It is your men(?) who should behave, and stop b*tching.


GTFO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> GTFO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*A page from history...*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Daneshmand



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> A page from history...







*Same newspaper 22 years later...*




*Saudi Arabia is 'biggest funder of terrorists'*

Saudi Arabia is the single biggest contributor to the funding of Islamic extremism and is unwilling to cut off the money supply, according to a leaked note from Hillary Clinton.

The US Secretary of State says in a secret memorandum that donors in the kingdom still "constitute the most significant source of funding to Sunni terrorist groups worldwide" and that "it has been an ongoing challenge to persuade Saudi officials to treat terrorist financing emanating from Saudi Arabia as a strategic priority".

In a separate diplomatic cable published by WikiLeaks last night, the militant group which carried out the Mumbai bombings in 2008, Lashkar-e-Toiba, is reported to have secured money in Saudi Arabia via one of its charity offshoots which raises money for schools.

Saudi Arabia is accused, along with Qatar, Kuwait and the United Arab Emirates, of failing to prevent some of its richest citizens financing the insurgency against Nato troops in Afghanistan. Fund-raisers from the Taliban regularly travel to UAE to take advantage of its weak borders and financial regulation to launder money.

However, it is Saudi Arabia that receives the harshest assessment. The country from which Osama bin Laden and most of the 9/11 terrorists originated, according to Mrs Clinton, "a critical financial support base for al-Qa'ida, the Taliban, Lashkar-e-Toiba and other terrorist groups, including Hamas, which probably raise millions of dollars annually from Saudi sources, often during the Haj and Ramadan".

These pilgrimages, especially the Haj, are described as a "big problem" in another cable dated 29 May 2009. Detailing a briefing from the Saudi interior ministry to Richard Holbrooke, the US envoy to Afghanistan and Pakistan, it notes: "The Haj is still a major security loophole for the Saudis, since pilgrims often travel with large amounts of cash and the Saudis cannot refuse them entry into Saudi Arabia."

It also quotes one of the officials admitting that the Haj is "a vacuum in our security". The huge annual influx of Muslims from around the world offers a prime opportunity for militants and their donors to enter the kingdom to exchange funds, launder money through front companies and accept money from government-approved charities.

The memo underlines that the US supports the work of Islamic charities, but is frustrated that they are so easily exploited to fund terrorism.

"In 2002, the Saudi government promised to set up a charities committee that would address this issue, but has yet to do so," Mrs Clinton's cable reads, before seeming to admit with disappointment that merely "obtaining Saudi acknowledgement of the scope of this problem and a commitment to take decisive action" has proved hard.

Saudi Arabia is 'biggest funder of terrorists' - Middle East - World - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت سیاست ‌تجاری کشور برای سال 94 را اعلام کرد. بر این اساس این وزارتخانه صادرات 77 میلیارد دلاری برای صادرات غیرنفتی (کالا و خدمات) را هدف‌گذاری کرده و سیاست‌گذاری واردات کشور نیز در جهت ارتقای توان رقابت‌پذیری تولیدات داخلی صورت خواهد گرفت. در برنامه کمی وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت در ارتباط با سیاست‌گذاری تجاری سال 94 در حالی صادرات 61 میلیارد و 100 میلیون دلاری برای کالا و صادرات 15 میلیارد و 600 میلیون دلاری برای خدمات در نظر گرفته شده است که در سال 93 صادرات کالا به میزان 50 میلیارد دلار و خدمات نیز 13میلیارد دلار محقق شده بود. 


براساس جزئیات هدف‌گذاری وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت از توسعه صادرات غیرنفتی کشور در بخش‌های مختلف در سال جاری به میزان 15 میلیارد دلار برای صادرات میعانات گازی، 35 میلیارد و 200 میلیون دلار برای صادرات محصولات صنعتی ، 4 میلیارد و 400 میلیون دلار برای صادرات محصولات معدنی، 5 میلیارد و 500 میلیون دلار برای صادرات محصولات کشاورزی و دامپروری و یک میلیارد دلار نیز برای صادرات سایر کالاها در نظر گرفته شده است. از این رو برای *صادرات کل کالاهای غیر نفتی در سال 94، میزان 61 میلیارد و 100 میلیون دلار هدف‌گذاری شده است. 
این در حالی است که با توجه به آمار گمرک از صادرات غیرنفتی کشور در سال 93، صادراتی به میزان 14 میلیارد دلار برای میعانات گازی، 14 میلیارد دلار تنها برای محصولات پتروشیمی (به‌جز صنعت) و 50 میلیارد دلار برای کل کالاها محقق شده است. در گروه خدمات نیز وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت برای سال 94 صادرات 2 میلیارد دلاری را برای خدمات فنی و مهندسی، 300 میلیون دلار برای صادرات خدمات فناوری اطلاعات، 7 میلیارد و 800 میلیون دلار برای صادرات خدمات گردشگری، 4 میلیارد دلار برای صادرات خدمات حمل‌ونقل و ترانزیت و همچنین به میزان یک میلیارد و 500 میلیون دلار صادرات برای خدمات نیروی کار و سایر هدف‌گذاری کرده است. از این رو برای صادرات کل خدمات در سال 94، رقم 15 میلیارد و 600 میلیون دلار هدف‌گذاری شده است. از سوی دیگر وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت در سال 94، توسعه صادرات ماشین‌آلات و تجهیزات صنعتی و خدمات فنی مهندسی مربوطه را در دستور کار خود قرار داده است، همچنین در نظر دارد ساماندهی صادرات محصولات پتروشیمی با رویکرد ایجاد ارزش افزوده بالاتر و ارزآوری بیشتر با توجه به ظرفیت بسیار بالا، توان گسترده و کیفیت مناسب صنایع و تولیدکنندگان داخلی به نحوی که مواد پتروشیمی در اختیار واحدهای تولیدی قرار گیرد به محصول نهایی با ارزش افزوده بیشتر تبدیل و مازاد نیاز داخلی صادر شود. *هیات وزیران همچنین درخصوص واردات چوب با پوست و کمک به توسعه زراعت چوب برای تامین مواد اولیه صنایع چوب و کاغذ، تسهیل در واردات چوب و پیگیری مصوبه تیر ماه سال 92 را نیز برای سال 94 هدف‌گذاری کرده است و از سوی دیگر رفع مشکلات موجود درخصوص ورود موقت گندم و روغن خام از دیگر اهداف وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت به منظور توسعه صادرات کشور در سال 94 در نظر گرفته شده است. علاوه بر این وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت در خرید کالاهایی که ساخت داخل ندارند بررسی و تعیین راهکاری برای استفاده از فاینانس‌های خارجی و پیگیری تصویب و اجرای این پیشنهاد را نیز در دستور کار خود قرار داده است. ساماندهی، روان‌سازی و تسهیل تعیین میزان ساخت داخل و امور مربوط به معافیت گمرکی ماشین آلات و همچنین پیگیری مباحث مربوط به صنعت حلال به منظور توسعه صادرات آن از دیگر سیاست‌های وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت در توسعه تجارت کشور در سال 94 است. از دیگر *برنامه‌های این وزارتخانه می‌توان به طرح ایجاد و توسعه صنایع صادرات گرا در حد فاصل جاسک- گواتر از طریق اجرای طرح‌های سرمایه‌گذاری در این منطقه مانند «احداث کارخانه ساخت قوطی و درب آسان بازشو کنسرو»، «احداث کارخانه تولید احجام اتیلنی» و «احداث کارخانه کوتینگ لوله‌های فولادی» اشاره کرد.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Hey guys, whats up?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> View attachment 246638



پیش بینی شیب خوبی رو نشون میده




kollang said:


> Hey guys, whats up?


خبر خیر
از تعطیلات تابستانه لذت می بریم 
شما چطور؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> پیش بینی شیب خوبی رو نشون میده
> 
> 
> 
> خبر خیر
> از تعطیلات تابستانه لذت می بریم
> شما چطور؟


به سلامتي 
به منم بد نميگذره خدا رو شكر
دلم براي اينجا تنگ شده بود خخخ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Bridge... or rollercoaster? Japan's terrifying road is enough to give the most confident driver nightmares



















----------------------------------------------------------------------------













A pair of pictures taken by Nasa's Mars Curiosity rover have been widely shared on social media by UFO fans. The first picture is of a 'topless alien woman walking towards the camera', while the second image...







...is a 'strange crab-like creature hiding in a rocky crevice'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Bridge... or rollercoaster? Japan's terrifying road is enough to give the most confident driver nightmares


it could be more of an vision angle prank than a real nearly 60% steep road!! it is not standard...many cars with low gas in their tanks would shut off due to this steep if it was real

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> it could be more of an vision angle prank than a real nearly 60% steep road!! it is not standard...many cars with low gas in their tanks would shut off due to this steep if it was real



Actually, the bridge itself is not that steep. If you look from the side, it's about 11 degree.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Actually, the bridge itself is not that steep. If you look from the side, it's about 11 degree.


ay khoda hefzet kone man...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Wonderful. I wish we continue to preserve our traditional music:

*Improvisation of Mohammad Reza Lotfi (Persian محمد رضا لطفی) in Bayat Esfahan Mode on Tar*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> ay khoda hefzet kone man...


@Nihonjin1051 @scythian500 
I have recently watched some documentaries about Japan. Japan is very unique, indeed. I love this uniqueness. Some stuff even seemed strange to me! Because of my major, I will need to travel to Japan in future, cannot wait to see their country by myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> @Nihonjin1051 @scythian500
> I have recently watched some documentaries about Japan. Japan is very unique, indeed. I love this uniqueness. Some stuff even seemed strange to me! Because of my major, I will need to travel to Japan in future, cannot wait to see their country by myself.


oomadi japoon bia pish ma....mano dash niho khoshal mishim... bia shayad toonestam daseto too hamin kare kart telephone ya morde pazi ban konam.... man koocheye yasishima (yas sabegh), roberooye electrici...pahlooye sushikababi hastim... rasti dash takishi rafte NANE SARD .... SUSHI SARD zade..ajab gerefte...bia daseto ban konim dash....

ye hoshimato ham darim ke chand sal tehran boode too parke fanavari cleaner boode, oonja esmesho gozashte bood hooshang... 

vali gozashte az shookhi, japoonia kheili zeshtan ha... onja miri bakhodet saboone golrang bebar..ya chon bache pooldari luxam bebari bad nist...

hala gozashte az shookhi,.,. movafegham

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> پیش بینی شیب خوبی رو نشون میده
> 
> 
> 
> خبر خیر
> از تعطیلات تابستانه لذت می بریم
> شما چطور؟



تعطیلات تابستانه ... خیلی وقف این دو کلمه برام بی معنی شده .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

rmi5 said:


> @Nihonjin1051 @scythian500
> I have recently watched some documentaries about Japan. Japan is very unique, indeed. I love this uniqueness. Some stuff even seemed strange to me! Because of my major, I will need to travel to Japan in future, cannot wait to see their country by myself.



I'm glad that you really want to visit the country, bro. May i ask what was the name of the documentary?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Nihonjin1051 said:


> I'm glad that you really want to visit the country, bro. May i ask what was the name of the documentary?


I watched a couple of documentaries, like this one:






But, the most funny one, was a food documentary:









------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------





2800 said:


> @flamer84
> 
> Iran linked to deaths of 500 U.S troops in Iraq & Afghanistan | Page 2
> 
> 
> Man u are a piece of tord or even less! to me. You must suction my dk to gain a little dignity. Next time do not talk about Iranians like that otherwise I won't leave pore. I hope you perfectly have understand what I've told.



I never understood why you take everything seriously.
Flamer hates Russians(which is no surprise being from an ex-communist country) and also he hates their allies(he thinks Iran and Russia are allies), and he is OK with anti-Russians, and he thinks that Turkey is anti-Russian. It's wrong and simplistic on many levels, but he is entitled to have his opinions.

But, all of what he says, are not wrong. He is right that US did help Iran by removing Saddam, and Taliban, which these two were the real threats number 1, 2 of Iran. The current influence of Iran in the middle east, is thanks to those two wars. But, what Iranian government did? sending Quds Force to cause problem in Iraq. No doubt, it was a very stupid policy. Then US started to put pressure on Iran for nuclear activities, and called Iran as one of Axis of Evils. They thought that bunch of fanatic sunnis of region will accept Iranian leader as the leader of muslims!!! It was a very naive perception, which of course failed very badly in a decade. The same goes with Israeli-Arab issue, and the non-sense support of Iran to Hamas, Hezballah, and PIJ. In this world, if you do stupid mistakes, you will pay huge costs for it. Recently, Zarif has met Pakistanis and said Iran supports Kashmiris and Palestinians. I guess Iranian ruling system will never learn their lesson; hence, Iranian people will pay for it, for at least the coming decade.

Unfortunately, Iranians don't really have correct ideas about the world around them. I exactly remember how Iranian government supporters were happy when Erdogan reached to power. After a decade, now they wish secular Turks were still in power! The same thing happened with Egypt. When Mursi took power, Iranian government became super excited, AhmadiNejad visited Egypt, and visa was removed for Egyptians, but guess what? In less than a year, they understood that they were very wrong; Hence they did not even issue any statements when Sisi did the coup to overthrow Mursi! These are just two examples that show this problem of lack of understanding about rest of the world. I could have mentioned many more examples like supporting AhmadShah Mas'oud and Hekmatyar in Afghanistan, the current policy regarding Yemen, ... as well, which they were/are disastrous for Iran. They are sad, but truth. Unlike the reformists propaganda, they, and their Zarif, like the previous administrations, do not understand the basics about foreign policy either.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 jan, man tou oun section ke shoma man ra tag kardi, nemitounam beram.

@haman10 OK, now I read it 
His post was so stupid that made me literally speechless  My brain really got stuck from his insanity. Now, if you consider that this guy is not alone and there are tens of millions of people who think in the same way, then you will need to think twice about what is going on in the middle east!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> @haman10 jan, man tou oun section ke shoma man ra tag kardi, nemitounam beram.
> 
> @haman10 OK, now I read it
> His post was so stupid that made me literally speechless  My brain really got stuck from his insanity. Now, if you consider that this guy is not alone and there are tens of millions of people who think in the same way, then you will need to think twice about what is going on in the middle east!


that was exactly what i tried to say . 

this is not just some random maniac from turkey . as you have witnessed we got many of them here . 

i don't know about the general population hence i mentioned you since you know them better than i do . 

as you know : mosht nemooneye kharvar hast .

banabarin it can be established that these people are going to **** up . and they're gonna do it big time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

شورای علمای افغانستان علیه پاکستان اعلام جهاد کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> that was exactly what i tried to say .
> 
> this is not just some random maniac from turkey . as you have witnessed we got many of them here .
> 
> i don't know about the general population hence i mentioned you since you know them better than i do .
> 
> as you know : mosht nemooneye kharvar hast .
> 
> banabarin it can be established that these people are going to **** up . and they're gonna do it big time



An old Iranian anecdote says, "You can hear the truth from children or maniacs!" I like these maniacs since they openly say what is in their mind, BTW, in which, it is not unique to them, but the same idea exists in their fellow friends' heads, as well. Islam in Sunni countries results what you were seeing in Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, and now you are seeing it in Turkey, Egypt, Libya, Syria and Iraq. For a long time, I tried to indirectly tell this to you guys. These islamists simply will never accept the idea of living peacefully with themselves, let alone with Shiites, Christians, and Jews. So, any Iranian who thinks about "Wahdat" or "Ummah" is a delusional, the same goes with christians or jews who think that with allying themselves with islamists, they can counter Iran, or finally can live peacefully with their Arab neighbors. The main problem in foreign policy of Iran, is about being hostile to US and Israel to please the so called muslim world. In fact, Iranians are shooting to their own feet! Whether you like it or not, Shiites, Christians, Jews, and civilized people are minorities of this region, and any fights among them is against their interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

@rmi5 Salam taaze, hala shoma chetore?


----------



## rmi5

bsruzm said:


> @rmi5 Salam *e* taaze*h*, *haal e* shoma chetore?


Khoubam, khanoum vaaledeh chetoran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

rmi5 said:


> Khoubam, khanoum vaaledeh chetoran?


You mean your mother? She's fine


----------



## rmi5

bsruzm said:


> You mean your mother? She's fine



Happy to hear that your mom is fine. I hope rest of your family are doing fine, as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Guys, is it true that Iran is in final stages of building JT8D-219 variant jet engine? Variant of this engine powered the SAAB 37. If true this is significant. I didn't post it as a thread as I didn't know if it is true.

http://pw.utc.com/Content/Press_Kits/pdf/me_jt8d-219_pCard.pdf

Pratt & Whitney JT8D - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Update: Yest it seems @yavar had posted a news about this on this page: Iran Aerospace Exhibition 2014 | Page 3

@yavar do you have any further news about it? This is very significant if true. It is a vibrant design and technologically still being used and updated as the first link shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


> RF-4 Recon Phantoms were not modernized nor did they have any counter-measure in the slightest.


So you send your RF-4s without CM to a mission over syria ? and here i was thinking you cannot possibly become more stupid .

congrats  lol



BordoEnes said:


> F-4 Terminator 2020


it has a cool name too .

but i'll stick to my own analysis : same useless shit as :



BordoEnes said:


> F-16 with Recon pods



you're welcome bro


----------



## BordoEnes

haman10 said:


> So you send your RF-4s without CM to a mission over syria ? and here i was thinking you cannot possibly become more stupid .
> 
> congrats  lol
> 
> 
> it has a cool name too .
> 
> but i'll stick to my own analysis : same useless shit as :
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome bro



I somewhat agree. Sending RF-4's without any CM was a pretty dumb idea which ofcourse resulted in being shotdown. Luckely the Turkish didnt bother with them and phased them out so their roles can be replaced by F-16's. The Terminators are by no means useless, they are by far one of the best bombers and technologicly upgraded/modified in the region.

Im welcome for what?

@rmi5 @bsruzm

How about we leave our mothers out of this huh?


----------



## haman10

@rmi5 dadash bikhodi khodeto ba 3-4 ta terrorist dargir nakon azizam , behet goftam ke .

bikhodi fohsh madar mikhori . faghat ye labkhand bezar va tamoom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @rmi5 dadash bikhodi khodeto ba 3-4 ta terrorist dargir nakon azizam , behet goftam ke .
> 
> bikhodi fohsh madar mikhori . faghat ye labkhand bezar va tamoom



Haalaa ki in 4 ta nokhaleh ra aadam hesab karde? Gour e pedarhoun baba. oun yek salam e aaddi ferestad, man ham be fak va familesh salam e vizheh ferestadam.  In forum ham injouriye digeh, vaghti yek forum az in kehvar haye aghab moundeh member daareh, injour chiz ha ham ettefaagh miyofte 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

and some previous comments of other potential presidency candidates:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Very good thread:

Amazing maps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Any chance of reviving the Irano Hind Shipping corporation ? I once met skipper of one of the ships which was docked in the Haldia port.

I think the company became a victim of the sanctions..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

100 persons seeing this thread right now!







@Oscar 
Will you please ban the suicide troll @babur_khan_is_sunni_turk ?

Iran poses a threat to regional stability, academics claim | Page 2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BordoEnes said:


> I somewhat agree. Sending RF-4's without any CM was a pretty dumb idea which ofcourse resulted in being shotdown. Luckely the Turkish didnt bother with them and phased them out so their roles can be replaced by F-16's. The Terminators are by no means useless, they are by far one of the best bombers and technologicly upgraded/modified in the region.
> 
> Im welcome for what?
> 
> @rmi5 @bsruzm
> 
> How about we leave our mothers out of this huh?


What hit that jet was not a missile it was air defence gun so having countermeasures wont help too much and I guess f4 is sturdier than f16 when it come to its structure .


----------



## BordoEnes

JEskandari said:


> What hit that jet was not a missile it was air defence gun so having countermeasures wont help too much and I guess f4 is sturdier than f16 when it come to its structure .



Several sources indicate otherwise. I doubt that it was shot down by the gun. The Reconnaissance plan never came that close so its safe to assume it was a missile.


----------



## scythian500

آغاز بازگشت مختصصان ایر‌انی خارج از کشور - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

آیا لاوروف به همتای سعودی خود ناسزا گفت؟+فیلم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Changing titles is violating laws.

'Almost quarter of a million people' dead in genocidal Iran-Assad lead Syria war


----------



## Hack-Hook

BordoEnes said:


> Several sources indicate otherwise. I doubt that it was shot down by the gun. The fighter jet never came that close so its safe to assume it was a missile.


well as you knew that was not a fighter jet it was on recon mission.


----------



## BordoEnes

JEskandari said:


> well as you knew that was not a fighter jet it was on recon mission.


Yup. Corrected.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BordoEnes said:


> Yup. Corrected.


No matter what, it was flying at very low altitude.


----------



## asena_great

@scythian500 are u also member of other forums ? why u put a pic of Chuvash girl as ur avatar ?


----------



## scythian500

نشست مخفیانه اخوان‌المسلمین در ترکیه لو رفت - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*آخرین تصاویر فیلم سینمایی محمد رسول‌الله(ص)*
«محمد رسول الله(ص)» آخرین ساخته مجید مجیدی، پنجم شهریورماه همزمان با میلاد حضرت ثامن الحجج (ع) اکران می‌شود. یکماه بعد از حمله ابرهه، پیامبر اسلام حضرت محمد (ص) به دنیا می آید و فیلم سینمایی «محمد رسول الله(ص)» دوران جاهلیت و ظلم و ستمی که به مردم می رود را به تصویر درمی آورد و پیامبر که شاهد وقایع تلخ دوران جاهلیت است را تا سن 13 سالگی پیامبر تصدیق می کند. «محمد رسول الله(ص)» آخرین ساخته مجید مجیدی، پنجم شهریورماه همزمان با میلاد حضرت ثامن الحجج (ع) اکران می‌شود. این فیلم در مراسم افتتاحیه بین المللی فیلم مونترال کانادا برای پخش بین‌المللی، افتتاح می‌شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@scythian500 are u Chuvash or tatar in origin ?


----------



## Blackmoon

What is the main subject of discussion here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@SALMAN AL-FARSI 
There are stupid people everywhere. No need to take them, nor their songs seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blackmoon

scythian500 said:


> نشست مخفیانه اخوان‌المسلمین در ترکیه لو رفت - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> *آخرین تصاویر فیلم سینمایی محمد رسول‌الله(ص)*
> «محمد رسول الله(ص)» آخرین ساخته مجید مجیدی، پنجم شهریورماه همزمان با میلاد حضرت ثامن الحجج (ع) اکران می‌شود. یکماه بعد از حمله ابرهه، پیامبر اسلام حضرت محمد (ص) به دنیا می آید و فیلم سینمایی «محمد رسول الله(ص)» دوران جاهلیت و ظلم و ستمی که به مردم می رود را به تصویر درمی آورد و پیامبر که شاهد وقایع تلخ دوران جاهلیت است را تا سن 13 سالگی پیامبر تصدیق می کند. «محمد رسول الله(ص)» آخرین ساخته مجید مجیدی، پنجم شهریورماه همزمان با میلاد حضرت ثامن الحجج (ع) اکران می‌شود. این فیلم در مراسم افتتاحیه بین المللی فیلم مونترال کانادا برای پخش بین‌المللی، افتتاح می‌شود.



Apparently took a lot of efforts and funds to produce such movie!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMAN 

kiss me slowly , my skin is sensitive 

@Serpentine @kollang @rahi2357 @2800 and others

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMAN
> 
> kiss me slowly , my skin is sensitive
> 
> @Serpentine @kollang @rahi2357 @2800 and others



Lol, happy birthday bro. You are also a Mordadi, just like me. 

You can be proud, feel special, you are born in Mordad.

















PS: I forgot, wish you live a happy and prosperous life for hundreds of years. 

No one here told me happy birthday days ago, because no one here knew it's my birthday.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Lol, happy birthday bro. You are also a Mordadi, just like me.
> 
> You can be proud, feel special, you are born in Mordad.



lol , Tnx bro . so happy BD to you as well . wish you 100 years of honorable life . a life full of glory and ups . a life with no downs . 

yeah apparently i've gotta take some 16 chatrbaaz to pedarekhoob restaurant tomorrow 

damn these leeches 



Serpentine said:


> because no one here knew it's my birthday


you know we love you bro 

HBD 

mordadis all the way

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> lol , Tnx bro . so happy BD to you as well . wish you 100 years of honorable life . a life full of glory and ups . a life with no downs .


Thanks bro, you too.  



haman10 said:


> yeah apparently i've gotta take some 16 chatrbaaz to pedarekhoob restaurant tomorrow
> 
> damn these leeches



Wth? It's _your _birthday and you are going to invite them for lunch/dinner? This chatr bazi culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Wth? It's _your _birthday and you are going to invite them for lunch/dinner? This chatr bazi culture.


i donno what the hell i'm gonna do  it's not like i'm sitting on a ganj or sth 

6 of them are pesar khale and dokhtar khale ,...

10 of them are classmates 

kooft bokhoran

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

http://media.behmelody.org/ali/Mp3/94/01Farvardin/Behzad Pax - Arab Kosh.mp3

«فروش قرنیه چشم در ایران»؟+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> i donno what the hell i'm gonna do  it's not like i'm sitting on a ganj or sth
> 
> 6 of them are pesar khale and dokhtar khale ,...
> 
> 10 of them are classmates
> 
> kooft bokhoran



You'll have to do the same for each of their birthdays.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMAN
> 
> kiss me slowly , my skin is sensitive
> 
> @Serpentine @kollang @rahi2357 @2800 and others




happy birthday dear @haman10 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMAN
> 
> kiss me slowly , my skin is sensitive
> 
> @Serpentine @kollang @rahi2357 @2800 and others


Happy birthday dear Haman 
Ishala 200 sale beshi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

haman10 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMAN
> 
> kiss me slowly , my skin is sensitive
> 
> @Serpentine @kollang @rahi2357 @2800 and others



Have a wonderful, happy, healthy birthday now and forever.
Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> happy birthday dear @haman10 ....





2800 said:


> Happy birthday dear Haman
> Ishala 200 sale beshi





Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Have a wonderful, happy, healthy birthday now and forever.
> Happy Birthday!


Tnx my bros 

i love you all .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

یه چند روزی تا رونمایی فیلم محمد (ص) در مراسم افتتاحیه فیلم مونترال فاصله داریم
یه نگاهی هم به افراد پشت صحنه بندازیم بد نیست











ویتوریو استورارو فیلمبردار مطرح ایتالیایی که سه جایزهٔ اسکار را گرفته و به عنوان فیلمبردار با همراهی حمید خضوعی ابیانه کار فیلمبرداری این اثر را انجام خواهد داد. استرارو تا کنون برای سه فیلم شامل «اینک آخرالزمان» (۱۹۷۹)، «آخرین امپراتور» (۱۹۸۷) و «قرمزها» (۱۹۸۱) جایزه اسکار گرفنته است

جلوه‌های ویژه اثر بر عهده اسکات ای. اندرسون برنده اسکار برای طراحی جلوه ویژه «باب» در ۱۹۹۶ است که جلوه‌های ویژه قسمت حمله سپاه ابرهه به مکه را طراحی و اجرا کرده است. وی پیش از این در فیلم‌هایی همچون «ماجراهای تن تن»، «ترمیناتور ۲» «دروازه نهم»، «کینگ کنگ»، «استخوان‌های دوست‌داشتنی» کار جلوه‌های ویژه را بر عهده داشته است و با کارگردانانی همچون استیون اسپیلبرگ،جیمز کامرون و پیتر جکسون را داشته است.

میلژن کرکا کلژاکویچ طراح دکور فرانسوی که قبلاً جایزه «سزار» و «آکادمی فیلم اروپا» و همچنین نامزد دریافت جایزه «اِمی» را در کارنامه خود داشته است، طراحی دکور این فیلم را بر عهده داشته است

ر روز ۱۷ دیماه ۱۳۹۳ طی مراسمی شهرک سینمایی پیامبر اعظم که به وسعت ۱۰۰ هکتار در جاده قم ساخته شده و بسیاری از لوکیشن‌های فیلم در آن قرار دارد برای خبرنگاران رو نمایی شد. از این مکان برای ساخت سایر آثار سینمایی ایران استفاده خواهد شد. در این شهرک همچنین موزه‌ای قرار دارد که مدارک مربوط به ساخت فیلم نگهداری می‌شود


*بازیگران*

علیرضا شجاع نوری در نقش عبدالمطلب
مهدی پاکدل در نقش ابوطالب
ساره بیات در نقش حلیمه سعدیه
مینا ساداتی در نقش آمنه بنت وهب
محسن طنابنده در نقش ساموئل یهودی
داریوش فرهنگ در نقش ابوسفیان
رعنا آزادی‌ور در نقش ام جمیل
حمیدرضا تاج دولت در نقش حمزه
صادق هاتفی در نقش بحیرا
محمد عسگری در نقش ابولهب
هدایت هاشمی در نقش حناطه
نگار عابدی در نقش همسر حناطه
پانته‌آ مهدی‌نیا در نقش فاطمه بنت اسد
جعفر قاسمی در نقش حارث شوهر حلیمه
*عوامل تولید*

کارگردان: مجید مجیدی
نویسنده فیلمنامه: کامبوزیا پرتوی، مجید مجیدی با همکاری حمید امجد
مشاور کارگردان: رضا میر کریمی
کارگردانهای یونیت دوم: بیژن میرباقری، سیروس حسن‌پور
دستیار اول کارگردان و برنامه ریز: لوکا لاچین
دستیاران کارگردان: علی سبزواری، حسن نجفی، بهزاد رفیعی، محسن قرایی
مدیر فیلمبرداری: ویتوریو استورارو
فیلم‌بردار: حمید خضوعی ابیانه
موسیقی: ای. آر. رحمان
طراح تولید (مدیر طراحی صحنه، دکور و آکسسوار): میلژن کرکا کلژاکویچ
مدیران و طراحان هنری: محسن شاه ابراهیمی، حمید قدیریان، بابیک برانمیر (بانه)
طراحی هنری: اصغرنژاد ایمانی، بهزاد آدینه
طراحی آکسسوار: فرانکو فوماگالی
طراحی لباس: مایکل اوکانر
طراحی گریم: جیانتو دروسی
جلوه‌های ویژه کامپیوتری: اسکات اندرسون
جلوه‌های ویژه میدانی: کوریدوری، جواد شریفی‌راد
مدیران تولید: فرزاد پاک، فرهاد کی‌نژاد، مجتبی متولی، محمدرضا منصوری
مجری طرح آفریقا: فرزاد پاک
مدیران اجرایی طرح: پروانه پرتو، علیرضا رضاداد
مجری طرح: محمد مهدی حیدریان
تهیه کننده و سرمایه‌گذار: شرکت سینمایی نور تابان
این فیلم به غیر از ایران در دو کشور دیگر فیلمبرداری شده است، همچنین این فیلم به سه زبان فارسی، انگلیسی و عربی پخش می‌شود

این فیلم لوکشین‌هایی در شهرهای کرمان، عسلویه و در شهرک سینمایی نور در حوالی شهر قم داشته‌است و در آن مکه و مدینه بازسازی شده‌اند.


سرمایه‌گذار این فیلم، که شرکت سینمایی تابان است، *هزینهٔ تولید آن را 63 میلیارد تومان اعلام کرده است*. هزینهٔ تولید این فیلم حدوداً ۲۰ برابر پرهزینه‌ترین فیلم ایرانی تا قبل از ساخته شدن آن برآورد شده است.
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

کشته شدن 35 سرباز ارتش ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## scythian500

Happy Birthday Iranian Tiger...

can anyone translate this into proper academic English?

ژوهشگران دانشگاه تحصیلات تکمیلی علوم پایه زنجان با بررسی پایداری ترمودینامیکی ترکیبات لایه‌ای اکسید منگنز و مقایسه آن‌ها با دیگر اکسیدهای منگنز نشان دادند که اکسید منگنز لایه‌ای در واکنش اکسایشی ویژگی‌های توجیه‌کننده با کارایی بالایی دارند. این پژوهش می‌تواند منجر به طراحی و تولید کاتالیزورهای موثرتر در اکسایش آب و تولید هیدروژن به عنوان سوخت پاک شود.

agar kasi (@rmi5) betoone ye kholaseye academic az inam bede mamnoonesh misham:

ابداع روشی ارزان و بهینه برای تولید نانو ذرات | ایران توانا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

@haman10 joon , happy birth day and wish immediate recovery for your pocket, since 200 to 250 toman have been sent to Pachat.

Anyway, Where are @Ostad and @rahi2357 ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان یه سرچي تو اینترنت بکنین با این مضمون " بیت الله عباسپور "

صحبتهای بیت الله عباسپور بعد از مرخص شدن از بیمارستان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> joon , happy birth day


fadat dadashi , mamnun .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

New SUV by Iran Khodro, looks like Subaro not so beautiful but the HP is decent enough,
(تصاویر) شاسی بلند جدید ایران‌خودرو


Happy Birthday @haman10 due to your Birthday and the fact that you are now older and wiser you are obliged to post updates on Iran Jet engine progress.  cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Siavash said:


> New SUV by Iran Khodro, looks like Subaro not so beautiful but the HP is decent enough,
> (تصاویر) شاسی بلند جدید ایران‌خودرو



Haima Automobile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Haima Automobile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Aaah so it is Haima? ruined the fun for me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> Happy Birthday Iranian Tiger...
> 
> can anyone translate this into proper academic English?
> 
> ژوهشگران دانشگاه تحصیلات تکمیلی علوم پایه زنجان با بررسی پایداری ترمودینامیکی ترکیبات لایه‌ای اکسید منگنز و مقایسه آن‌ها با دیگر اکسیدهای منگنز نشان دادند که اکسید منگنز لایه‌ای در واکنش اکسایشی ویژگی‌های توجیه‌کننده با کارایی بالایی دارند. این پژوهش می‌تواند منجر به طراحی و تولید کاتالیزورهای موثرتر در اکسایش آب و تولید هیدروژن به عنوان سوخت پاک شود.
> 
> agar kasi (@rmi5) betoone ye kholaseye academic az inam bede mamnoonesh misham:
> 
> ابداع روشی ارزان و بهینه برای تولید نانو ذرات | ایران توانا



Inha hich kaar e jadid ya innovation i anjaam nadaadan aziz. kolli paper e moshabeh mitouni shoma peyda koni. kollan ham in kaar kheyli be dard e Iran nemikhore. Masalan yeki az karbord haye in ghaziye raaje be biomass hast, ke bishtar be dard e keshvar hayi mesle Brazil va USA mikhore ta Iran.



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Haima Automobile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ghablan kam in ashghal haye fransavi ra tolid mikonand, haalaa mikhaan chini tolid konand! Be jaaye in kaar ha, mesle aadam beran az Japan ya Korea yek license baraaye tolid e khodro begirand.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


@haman10 mobaarake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

*List of countries without rivers*


Bahamas
Bahrain[1]
Comoros[2]
Kiribati[3]
Kuwait (See List of wadis of Kuwait)
Maldives[4]
Malta (See List of valleys of Malta)
Marshall Islands[5]
Monaco
Nauru[6]
Oman (See List of wadis of Oman)
Qatar (See List of wadis of Qatar)
* Saudi Arabia*[7] (See List of wadis of Saudi Arabia)
Tonga
Tuvalu[8]
UAE (See List of wadis of the United Arab Emirates)
Vatican City
Yemen (See List of wadis of Yemen)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Siavash said:


> cheers


cheers bro , Tnx .



rmi5 said:


> mobaarake


ghorboonet azizam . age biay Iran ye shirini talabet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> *List of countries without rivers*
> 
> 
> Bahamas
> Bahrain[1]
> Comoros[2]
> Kiribati[3]
> Kuwait (See List of wadis of Kuwait)
> Maldives[4]
> Malta (See List of valleys of Malta)
> Marshall Islands[5]
> Monaco
> Nauru[6]
> Oman (See List of wadis of Oman)
> Qatar (See List of wadis of Qatar)
> * Saudi Arabia*[7] (See List of wadis of Saudi Arabia)
> Tonga
> Tuvalu[8]
> UAE (See List of wadis of the United Arab Emirates)
> Vatican City
> Yemen (See List of wadis of Yemen)


Agha oman ye qasmatish jangal dare baad rudkhune nadashte bashe?

Lol az farda amire qatar dastoor sakhte rudkhune masnuee mide

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

*۳۴۰ خاخام یهودی از کنگره خواستند از «توافق تاریخی» ایران حمایت کند*
۲۷.مرداد.۱۳۹۴




رهبران مذهبی یهودی امضاءکننده این نامه می‌گویند عمیقا نگران تاثیر ناشی از این گمانه هستند، که دستگاه رهبری جامعه یهودی آمریکا، مخالف توافق اتمی به دست‌آمده است


۳۴۰ رهبر مذهبی یهودی در نامه‌ای به کنگره ایالات متحده از نمایندگان آن خواسته‌اند تا از «توافق تاریخی» به دست آمده در وین میان ایران و شش قدرت جهانی بر سر برنامه اتمی، حمایت کنند.

خاخام‌های یهودی در این نامه که ۲۶ مرداد ماه منتشر شده، «حمایت کامل» خود و «بسیاری از دیگر رهبران یهودی» را در مورد توافق اتمی با تهران نشان داده‌اند.

آنها می‌گویند عمیقا نگران تاثیر ناشی از این گمانه هستند، که دستگاه رهبری جامعه یهودی آمریکا، مخالف توافق اتمی به دست‌آمده است.

خبرگزاری فرانسه به نقل از یکی از سخنگویان خاخام‌ها می‌گوید نویسندگان این نامه، در حالی‌که از خواستگاه‌های مختلفی می‌آیند ولی از حمایت قریب به اتفاق رهبران مذهبی یهودی از جریان‌های اصلاح‌طلب و مخافظه‌کار و دیگر جنبش‌های پیشرو برخوردارند.

آنها نوشته‌اند «ما نمایندگان سنا و مجلس نمایندگان را تشویق می‌کنیم که این توافق را تائید کنند».

کنگره ایالات متحده در حال حاضر در حال بررسی توافق ۲۳ تیر ماه در وین است.

اکثریت این کنگره را جمهوری‌خواهان تشکیل می‌دهند که مخالفت خود را با توافق اتمی بارها بیان کرده و به نظر نمی‌رسد به آن رای موافق بدهند. با این همه رئیس‌جمهوری ایالات متحده، در صورتی‌که آرا از دو سوم کل نمایندگان بیشتر نشود، می‌تواند از حق وتوی خود علیه مخالفان استفاده و در نهایت توافق را برای اجرا به تصویب برساند.

در میان دمکرات‌ها، حزبی که باراک اوباما، رئیس‌جمهوری خود از آن می‌آید، چاک شومر، یکی از بانفوذترین سناتورها از ایالت نیویورک، که یهودی نیز هست، از مخالفان توافق است.

اما خاخام‌های یهودی در نامه خود نوشته‌اند «همراه با دیگر رهبران یهودی» به طور کامل از توافق اتمی با ایران حمایت می‌کنند.

۴۹ نفر از امضاءکنندگان نامه، اهل نیویورک هستند.

حمایت خاخام‌ها در حالی انجام می‌شود که یکی از سرسخت‌ترین مخالفان توافق، بنیامین نتانیاهو، نخست‌وزیر اسرائیل، است.

او و نیز گروهی از هوادران دولت اسرائیل در آمریکا دست به انجام فعالیت‌های گسترده‌ای در مخالفت با توافق زده‌اند.

آقای نتانیاهو شخصا در تماسی با گروه‌های یهودی در یک نشست اینترنتی، که هزاران نفر در آن جمع شده بودند، از آنها خواست مانع از تصویب توافق اتمی شوند.

روز دوشنبه، در همان زمانی که این نامه منتشر شده، میچ مک‌کانل، رهبر اکثریت جمهوری‌خواه در سنا، گفت رئیس‌جمهور ایالات متحده، در رویارویی با کنگره بر سر توافق هسته‌ای با ایران بخت زیادی برای موفقیت دارد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

۱۹ دلیل درباره برنامه‌ریزی داعش برای حمله برق‌آسا به اردن - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
داعش: استانبول را فتح می‌کنیم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

اعترافات جدید الاسیر درباره حامیان خود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

جانشین فرمانده کل سپاه پاسداران در مراسم رونمایی از کتاب رهبر احیاگر خاطره جالبی از نظر رهبر معظم انقلاب درباره سلاح هسته‌ای و موشک‌های ایرانی روایت کرد.
به گزارش مشرق، سردار سلامی، صبح امروز در مراسم رونمایی از کتاب "رهبر احیاگر" ترجمه کتاب "الولی المجدد" نوشته شیخ نعیم قاسم جانشین دبیرکل حزب‌الله لبنان، به روایت خاطره‌ای جالب از مقام معظم رهبری پرداخت.

وی با بیان اینکه امروز اندیشه‌های رهبر انقلاب در حال حرکت و ترویج هستند، گفت: توصیف و ترویج این اندیشه‌ها نسخه سعادت همه جهان است. بنده زمانی که فرمانده نیروی هوایی سپاه بودم خدمت ایشان رسیدم و پس از ارائه گزارش موشکی، ایشان چند نکته به بنده فرمودند؛ اول اینکه گفتند موشک‌های اتمی قدرت‌ها جزو لاینفک قدرت آنهاست چرا که شهرها را ویران می‌کنند همانند آن چیزی که در ناکازاکی و هیروشیما اتفاق افتاد اما ما نیاز به دقت در انهدام هدف در موشک‌ها داریم. ایشان در همان جلسه تاکید کردند که تصور نکنید اینکه من می‌گویم سلاح اتمی در دکترین ما هیچ جایگاهی ندارد یک بیان تبلیغاتی و رسانه‌ای است بلکه یک حقیقت دینی و شرعی است *زیرا سلاح هسته‌ای هدم نسل می‌کند *لذا به بنده تاکید کردند که ما نیاز به دقت در اصابت موشک‌ها به هدف داریم.

*2 ماهواره جدید ایرانی ساخته می شود*
وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات با تشریح دو برنامه جدید ایران در عرصه فضا از ساخت ماهواره ملی مخابراتی تا ۳ سال آینده خبر داد و گفت: ساخت ماهواره سنجش از راه دور نیز یکی دیگر از برنامه های ما است.
به گزارش مشرق، محمود واعظی سیاست‌ها و برنامه‌های سازمان فضایی ایران را به عنوان یکی از سازمان‌های زیرمجموعه وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات تشریح کرد.

وی گفت: در ارتباط با سازمان فضایی ایران تمامی برنامه‌ها و پروژه‌هایی که از قبل تعریف شده بر اساس بودجه‌ای که به این سازمان اختصاص یافته است، دنبال می‌شود.

وزیر ارتباطات با بیان اینکه سازمان فضایی نیازمند بودجه بالایی است، ادامه داد: تمامی برنامه‌های گذشته این سازمان را مطابق قبل و با اولویت‌بندی بودجه‌ای پیش می‌بریم و هر کدام از این پروژه‌ها که آماده شده‌اند، عملیاتی خواهند شد؛ هیچ‌کدام از پروژه‌های فضایی متوقف نشده است.

واعظی خاطرنشان کرد: علاوه بر برنامه‌های تحقیقاتی و آزمایشی گذشته، دو برنامه جدید را در حوزه فضایی دنبال خواهیم کرد.

ساخت ماهواره ملی و سنجش از راه دور

وی ادامه داد: یکی از مهمترین این برنامه‌ها، ساخت ماهواره ملی مخابراتی است؛ در این زمینه در حال مذاکره با تعدادی از بخش‌هایی که استفاده کننده خدمات ماهواره‌ای هستند، هستیم.

وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات به سازمان صدا و سیما، شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت، صنایع انفورماتیک بانک‌ها و اپراتورهای خدمات دهنده ماهواره‌ای (SAP)اشاره کرد و افزود: حتی بخش‌هایی که در زمینه هواشناسی و محیط زیست فعالیت می‌کنند مخاطبان این ماهواره خواهند بود. در این زمینه در حال تعیین نیازهای این سازمان‌ها هستیم و قرار است این ماهواره ملی مخابراتی در مدار بالای زمین (ژئو) بنشیند.

واعظی، زمان ساخت و پرتاب این ماهواره را ۲.۵ تا ۳ سال آینده اعلام کرد و گفت: مذاکرات با شرکت‌های مختلف شروع شده است و پیش‌بینی می شود بعد از عقد قرارداد حدود ۲.۵ تا ۳ سال طول بکشد تا این ماهواره مخابراتی آماده پرتاب شود.

وی ساخت ماهواره بومی سنجش از راه دور را برنامه دیگر سازمان فضایی ایران اعلام کرد.

ماهواره های روی زمین مانده پرتاب می شوند

واعظی در پاسخ این پرسش مهر درباره برنامه وزارت ارتباطات برای پرتاب برخی از ماهواره های روی زمین مانده مانند «مصباح» نیز گفت: علاوه بر اجرای این دو برنامه مهم فضایی، انجام توافقات بین‌المللی برای ماهواره‌هایی که امکان پرتاب نداشته‌اند نیز یکی دیگر از برنامه‌های ما خواهد بود.

وزیر ارتباطات گفت: البته با توجه به اینکه در این مدت در داخل کشور برای پرتاب ماهواره‌ها امکاناتی به وجود آمده است، سیاست ما در این رابطه بر اساس سیاست‌های اقتصاد مقاومتی خواهد بود و اولویت با آنچه که در داخل کشور تولید شده، است.

واعظی گفت: از همه امکاناتی که در داخل کشور برای ساخت و پرتاب ماهواره وجود دارد استفاده می‌کنیم و در صورت نبود، وارد توافقات خارجی برای انجام این پروژه‌ها خواهیم شد.

چهار گردان S300 به‌روز شده را تحویل می‌گیریم/ برنامه تامین جنگنده از روسیه/ موشک های بالستیک ایران دقیق تر شد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

سردار دهقان اعلام کرد:
*چهار گردان S300 به‌روز شده را تحویل می‌گیریم/ برنامه تامین جنگنده از روسیه/ موشک های بالستیک ایران دقیق تر شد*
وزیر دفاع با بیان اینکه سازمان صنایع هوافضا بر روی انواع موشکهای بالستیک متمرکز شده، گفت: چند پروژه راهبردی را در حوزه موشکی به نتیجه رساندیم از جمله دقت در بردهای بلند وماندگاری و بارانی کردن سرجنگی ها.



به گزارش مشرق، سردار حسین دهقان وزیر دفاع و پشتیبانی نیروهای مسلح صبح امروز در نشستی خبری که با حضور خبرنگاران و به مناسبت 31 مرداد روز صنعت دفاعی، در حال برگزاریست، گفت: امیدواریم بتوانیم مجموعه ودجا را به گونه ای سامان دهیم که قادر باشد نیازهای نیروهای مسلح را در همه حوزه ها به نحو شایسته ای پشتیبانی کند.

وی افزود: برای این کار ابتدا یک طرح جامع برنامه 4 ساله تهیه شد و هم اکنون در حال حرکت در این مسیر هستیم.

دهقان افزود: اقدام بعدی، توجه به هزینه ها و موثر سازی آن و کاهش راهبردی هزینه بود که در دستور کار قرار گرفت و امروز شاهد کاهش 20درصدی هزینه در موضوعات جاری هستیم.

وزیر دفاع در بخش دیگری از سخنان خود با اکید بر اینکه توان بازدارندگی و توان راهبردی خود را هر روز افزایش می دهیم، گفت: برروی تامین اقلام دفاعی متمرکز شدیم. طرح ها را با شتاب و سرعت قابل قبولی به نتیجه رساندیم ودر اختیار نیروهای مسلح قرار دادیم.

دهقان تصریح کرد: پروژها را اولویت بندی کردیم و با تمرکزی که روی این پروژها شد، بیش از 30درصد آنهارا به نتیجه رساندیم.

وزیر دفاع افزود: اگر جایی در سطح ملی ظرفیتی وجود دارد که با سرمایه گزاری اندک، نیاز ما را برطرف کند به سمت آن می رویم.

وی در عین حال تصریح کرد: ما ظرفیت های عظیم صنعتی داریم که می‌تواند به توسعه ملی کمک کند، مانند صنعت نفت و گاز و مخابرات و عمران.

دهقان، موضوع آمایش صنایع دفاعی را از جمله موارد مهم عنوان کرد و اظهار داشت: مسئله پدافند غیرعامل در صنایع دفاعی را دنبال می کنیم. در داخل شهرها صنایع دفاعی نداریم و همه آنها را به بیرون از شهرها برده ایم.

وی با بیان اینکه سازمان هوافضای وزارت دفاع بر روی انواع موشکهای بالستیک متمرکز شده، گفت: در حال کار بر روی افزاش دقت موشکها هستیم و می خواهیم این سیستم ها در برابر جنگ الکترونیک و هدف قرار گرفتن، مصون باشند.

وزیر دفاع در ادامه گفت: چند پروژه راهبردی را در حوزه موشکی به نتیجه رساندیم از جمله دقت در بردهای بلند وماندگاری و بارانی کردن سرجنگی ها.

وی ادامه داد: بدنبال هواپایه کردن موشکهای زمینی هستیم که برخی کروزهای ساحل به دریا عملیاتی شده اند.

دهقان افزود: بهترین موشک های ضدزره را در اختیار نیروهای مسلح قرار دادیم.

وزیر دفاع درخصوص پیشرفت های حوزه دریای نیز گفت: زیرسطحی جدید 500 تُنی امسال به نیروی دریایی ارتش ملحق می شود و در گامهای بعدی نیز درخصوص زیرسطحی های سنگین قدم برخواهیم داشت.

دهقان با بیان اینکه تلاش داریم تا همه بیسیم ها را از آنالوگ به دیجیتال تبدیل کنیم، افزود: کار بر روی رادارهای آرایه فازی ادامه دارد و ما به سمت سیستم های پسیو حرکت می‌کنیم.

وزیر دفاع درخصوص صنایع هوایی نیز از عملیاتی شدن بالگرد ملی طی سال جاری خبر داد و افزود: جنگنده صاعقه2 تحویل نیروی هوایی ارتش شده و جت آموزشی نیز مور آزمایش قرار گرفته و آماده تولید است.

دهقان تصریح کرد: پرنده‌های هدایت پذیر (پهپاد) در انواع مدل های رزمی، شناسایی، تعقیب و مراقبت هوایی تولید شده که مشتری های بسیار زیادی از خارج دارد و ما آنها را با رعایت موارد امنیتی میفروشیم.

وزیر دفاع با بیان اینکه یکی از مشکلات این وزارتخانه در بحث املاک بر می‌گردد، گفت: با دستگاهها و نهادهایی نظیر بنیاد مستضعفان رایزنی‌های می‌کنیم تا این موضوعات حل شود.

وی افزود: 25 درصد تعداد معارضین کمتر شده و در بحث خارجی نیز برخی دعاوی وجود دارد که عمدتا به قبل از انقلاب بر میگردد. این مواد در دستور کار قرار گرفته، دو سه مورد آن حل شده و باقی نیز به نتیجه خواهد رسید.

سردار دهقان درخصوص موضوع S300 نیز با اشاره به دستور لغو عدم واگذاری این سامانه به ایران توسط رئیس جمهور روسیه گفت: آنها قطعنامه را بهانه می‌کردند اما این موضوع نمی‌توانست مانع واگذاری S300 به ایران شود.

وزیر دفاع گفت: تمامی تغیرات روس ها در این چند سال روی سامانه S300 که قرار است به این واگذار شود اعمال خواهد شد و سامانه بروزی را تحویل خواهیم گرفت.وی ادامه داد: متن قرارداد آماده است و هفته آینده دوستان ما برای امضای قرازداد به روسیه می روند.

وی خاطرنشانکرد: تا پیش از این، درخواست 3 گردان S300 داشتیم که یکی دیگر هم به آن اضافه شده و قیمت هم بالاتر رفته است.

دهقان افزود: با روس ها مذاکراتی داشته ایم که در بخش صنایع هوایی که در بحث جنگنده ها و آموزشی از روسیه خرید خواهیم کرد و امروز ما می توانیم در سطح طراحی و تولید با طرف روسی همکاری کنیم و آنها هم این را پذیرفته اند.

وزیر دفاع درخصوص قطعنامه اخیر شورای امنیت سازمان ملل نیز گفت: در این قطعنامه بندی وجود دارد که همزمان با صدور آن، جمهوری اسلامی نیز بیانیه‌ای صادر کرد و گفت که هیچ محدودیتی را نمی پذیریم و از کسی در این خصوص اجازه نخواهیم گرفت.

دهقان تصریح کرد: ما از هر مجموعه ای که بخواهد با اسراییل و امریکا مبارزه کند حمایت می کنیم.

وی در عین حال افزود: ما هیچگاه با نیت کاربرد سلاح هسته ای هیچ اقدامی نکردیم و هیچ موشکی در این موضوع نه طراحی و نه تولید شده است. هیچگاه ملاحظات فنی کلاهک اتمی را برای موشک هایمان نه بررسی و نه اعمال کردیم. موشکهای ما دفاعی است.

دهقان با بیان اینکه هیچوقت به دنبال موشک با برد بیش از 2 هزار نبوده و نخواهیم بود، گفت: اگر امریکا یا اسرایل همین امروز تصور کنند که میتوانند اقدام کارسازی علیه ایران داشته باشند، یک لحظه هم صبر نمی کنند. اوباما گفته است که اگر بتوانیم، ایران را نابود میکنیم درحالیکه میداند که نمیتواند، مانند پیچ و مهره های هسته ای که میخواستند باز کنند ولی نتوانستند.

وی با بیان اینکه امروز ما با 35 کشور در 3 قاره از ونزوئلا تا اندونزی و در همه حوزه‌ها همکاری داریم، به موضوع تعمیرات و خدمات و فروش و نیز انتقال تکنولوژی به برخی کشورها اشاره کرد.

وزیر دفاع درخصوص درخواست برای برگزاری رزمایش موشکی نیز گفت: رزمایش با تست موشکی فرق می‌کند. رزمایش ها در هر سال و در زمان مشخص خود برای بررسی نقاط ضعف و قدرت سامانه‌ها برگزار میشود.

دهقان با تاکید بر اینکه هیچ مانور و رزمایشی در سطح ملی نه متوقف و نه به تاخیر می افتد، گفت: تست های موشکی ما متناسب با فرایند تحقیق و تولید انجام میشود و هیچ منعی ندارد. در بحث تست های موشکی ذات کار بر تحقیق و تولید است و هر سامانه ممکن است تا 15 بار هم آزمایش شود.

سردار دهقان درخصوص موضوع توافق هسته ای نیز اظهار داشت: «برجام» ابتدا باید باید مراحل قانونی را طی کند و اگر پروتوکل الحاقی را بپذیریم، PMD نیز در آن آمده است.
وی ادامه داد: بسیاری از کشوها آن را پذیرفته اند و اینطور هم نیست که همان وقت که آژانس گفت، بیاید و بازدید کند. آنها باید از قبل اطلاع بدهند. ضمن اینکه مراکز نظامی تحفظ خاص خود را دارد.

وزیر دفاع افزود: اگر برجام و پروتکل الحاقی را پذیرفتیم مانند باقی کشورها عمل می‌کنیم. برای بازدید باید مدرک و شاهدی بر فعالیت غیر مجاز باشد که ما هیچگاه بدنبال این فعالیت ها نمی‌رویم. پارچین یک مجموعه صنعتی اداری و مسکونی گسترده است که اقدامات عمرانی و مهندسی نیز در آن انجام می‌شود.

وزیر دفاع اظهار داشت: طبیعیست که ممکن است در سایه اجرایی شدن برجام، همکاری های ما نیز افزایش یابد و برای همین هم هست که کشورها، سبدهای خود را در صف گذاشته اند اما بنا نیست بعد از توافق، دروازه های خود را به روی خارجی ها باز کنیم تا بازار ما را بگیرند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

scythian500 said:


> Happy Birthday Iranian Tiger...
> 
> can anyone translate this into proper academic English?
> 
> ژوهشگران دانشگاه تحصیلات تکمیلی علوم پایه زنجان با بررسی پایداری ترمودینامیکی ترکیبات لایه‌ای اکسید منگنز و مقایسه آن‌ها با دیگر اکسیدهای منگنز نشان دادند که اکسید منگنز لایه‌ای در واکنش اکسایشی ویژگی‌های توجیه‌کننده با کارایی بالایی دارند. این پژوهش می‌تواند منجر به طراحی و تولید کاتالیزورهای موثرتر در اکسایش آب و تولید هیدروژن به عنوان سوخت پاک شود.
> 
> agar kasi (@rmi5) betoone ye kholaseye academic az inam bede mamnoonesh misham:
> 
> ابداع روشی ارزان و بهینه برای تولید نانو ذرات | ایران توانا


kasi nemitoone ye tarjomeye academic az ina bede?! pir shin javoona...

Zemnan kheli jalebe... ta migan iran too scientific papers dar felan reshte 10om ya 14om ya 7tom dar donya hast ye edde doostane mian migan ina paper ha bedard nemikhore va daste dovom hast va TOLID ELM nist... Digari mige Research Papers ta vaghti roo kaghaze bedard nemikhore...

Hala ye chize jaleb:

yeho mibinim ke irooni ha na tanha research paper daste avvale dar sathe jahani mide biroon ke kheili hash avalin dar donya hast yani TOLID ELM balke sad ha sherkat ya research centers mian va oon research haro be TOLID miresoonan... hala vaghti bahane haye ghabli dige mozooyat nadare yeho ye seri doostan migan, in tahghighate daste aval va TOLID ELM be darde Iran nemikhore!! 

doostan Iranian scientific and research community along side with mostly private high tech knowledge based companies is chaning sooooo fast... 5 years ago there were only research papers... some of them had lower quality.... now in 2015, we see a list of hundreds of first-grade scientific research and developements by Iranian scientists and engineers.... Many of new research papers not only are FIRST and ONLY in WORLD balke be tolid ham residan...

magar ideal chizi joz ine ke ye keshvar, daneshmandane bakhshe khosoosi khodesh ro fa,al kone ta na tanha Research paper bedan biroon too mozooate mokhtalef, balke oon tahghighat ro be marhaleye TOLID beresoonan.... khob, alan rafte rafte dare hamin etefagh miofte too Iran...

man midoonam moshkel az kojast albateh... moshkel az bi vojoudi bazi ashkhas hast.... baziha aslan dar khodeshoon be onvane mellate Iran nemibinand ke pioneer dar ye reshteye elmi bashand.... oonha adat kardan ke hamishe FIRST GRADE SCIENCE and RESEARCH bayad az GHARB biad va ma faghat saremoon ro ba research second hand garm kardim.... 

yeho miad va Iran na tanha taghir mikone va alave bar research paper, tolid mikone... apply mikone oon scientific find outs ro dar real life.... injast ke bayad ye seri doostan bejaye kososher goftan kami be javoonaye in keshvar iman dashte bashan....

Akhiran man kolli tahghighe elmi, ekhtera, kashf, develope ravesh haye jadid elmi ro mibinam ke be marhaleye tolid va bazan tejari reside.... in baraye har Irani bayad eftekhar bashe...na inke ba zekre aghayede poosideye khodeshoon bi mayegi khodeshoon ro be hame irooni ha tamim bedan

hamoontor ke ghablan goftam:

1- Irane 2014 is miles behind Iran of 2015... the speed of positive changing is so fast in some fields and better than before in others...

2- Iran raft... IRAN IS GONE .... behtare be donbale keshvaraye jadid baraye moghayese bashim... Agha Neisan raft.... raft dada...raft.... avaz konid fekre possidatoon ro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> kasi nemitoone ye tarjomeye academic az ina bede?! pir shin javoona...
> 
> Zemnan kheli jalebe... ta migan iran too scientific papers dar felan reshte 10om ya 14om ya 7tom dar donya hast ye edde doostane mian migan ina paper ha bedard nemikhore va daste dovom hast va TOLID ELM nist... Digari mige Research Papers ta vaghti roo kaghaze bedard nemikhore...
> 
> Hala ye chize jaleb:
> 
> yeho mibinim ke irooni ha na tanha research paper daste avvale dar sathe jahani mide biroon ke kheili hash avalin dar donya hast yani TOLID ELM balke sad ha sherkat ya research centers mian va oon research haro be TOLID miresoonan... hala vaghti bahane haye ghabli dige mozooyat nadare yeho ye seri doostan migan, in tahghighate daste aval va TOLID ELM be darde Iran nemikhore!!
> 
> doostan Iranian scientific and research community along side with mostly private high tech knowledge based companies is chaning sooooo fast... 5 years ago there were only research papers... some of them had lower quality.... now in 2015, we see a list of hundreds of first-grade scientific research and developements by Iranian scientists and engineers.... Many of new research papers not only are FIRST and ONLY in WORLD balke be tolid ham residan...
> 
> magar ideal chizi joz ine ke ye keshvar, daneshmandane bakhshe khosoosi khodesh ro fa,al kone ta na tanha Research paper bedan biroon too mozooate mokhtalef, balke oon tahghighat ro be marhaleye TOLID beresoonan.... khob, alan rafte rafte dare hamin etefagh miofte too Iran...
> 
> man midoonam moshkel az kojast albateh... moshkel az bi vojoudi bazi ashkhas hast.... baziha aslan dar khodeshoon be onvane mellate Iran nemibinand ke pioneer dar ye reshteye elmi bashand.... oonha adat kardan ke hamishe FIRST GRADE SCIENCE and RESEARCH bayad az GHARB biad va ma faghat saremoon ro ba research second hand garm kardim....
> 
> yeho miad va Iran na tanha taghir mikone va alave bar research paper, tolid mikone... apply mikone oon scientific find outs ro dar real life.... injast ke bayad ye seri doostan bejaye kososher goftan kami be javoonaye in keshvar iman dashte bashan....
> 
> Akhiran man kolli tahghighe elmi, ekhtera, kashf, develope ravesh haye jadid elmi ro mibinam ke be marhaleye tolid va bazan tejari reside.... in baraye har Irani bayad eftekhar bashe...na inke ba zekre aghayede poosideye khodeshoon bi mayegi khodeshoon ro be hame irooni ha tamim bedan
> 
> hamoontor ke ghablan goftam:
> 
> 1- Irane 2014 is miles behind Iran of 2015... the speed of positive changing is so fast in some fields and better than before in others...
> 
> 2- Iran raft... IRAN IS GONE .... behtare be donbale keshvaraye jadid baraye moghayese bashim... Agha Neisan raft.... raft dada...raft.... avaz konid fekre possidatoon ro



Man nemidounam shoma in harfhaa ra jeddi mizani ya shoukhi mikoni. Shoma economist e mohtarami hasti, vali dar zamineh high tech research va science sar reshteh nadaarid. Tolid e elm, ya'ni kaari ke novel baasheh, va faayede dashteh basheh, va gar na behesh migand garbage.
Masalan, shoma yek paper quote kardi ke dast e chandom hast va kaarbordesh baraaye keshvar hayi hast ke in ghadr tolid e keshavarzishoun baalaast ke mikhaan in ezaafi ye tolidaat ra be jaaye inke tou oghiyanous berizan, ba yek seri Katalizour tabdil be soukht konand. Kaari ke na jadid hast, va na be dard e keshvar e khoshki mesle Iran(ke bakhsh e bozorgi az ghazaa ra vaared mikoneh) mikhoreh. Be in migan pure garbage paper.
Yek seri paper e garbage e bi masraf tolid kardan, baraaye inke daneshgah oun faculty ra nandaaze biroun, esmesh tolid e elm nist aziz. Ageh Iran enghadr ghashang tolid e elm mikoneh, pas chera ta Iran ye kam shadid tahrim shod, tolid e khodro hash 1/3 shod? Oun ham khodro hayi ke technology ye 3-4 daheh pish hastand. Chera soukht e tolidi engadr naasaalem boud, ke mardom az aloudegi ye havaa, tou Tehran dashtand mimordand? Inha ke hattaa cutting edge science ham nist.
In dorough ha va khod bozorg bini ha, Iran ra badbakht kardeh. Daneshgahi ke poul nadareh, mesle paadegan edaare misheh va ba donya ertebaat nadaareh, az toush elm biroun nemiyaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Man nemidounam shoma in harfhaa ra jeddi mizani ya shoukhi mikoni. Shoma economist e mohtarami hasti, vali dar zamineh high tech research va science sar reshteh nadaarid. Tolid e elm, ya'ni kaari ke novel baasheh, va faayede dashteh basheh, va gar na behesh migand garbage.
> Masalan, shoma yek paper quote kardi ke dast e chandom hast va kaarbordesh baraaye keshvar hayi hast ke in ghadr tolid e keshavarzishoun baalaast ke mikhaan in ezaafi ye tolidaat ra be jaaye inke tou oghiyanous berizan, ba yek seri Katalizour tabdil be soukht konand. Kaari ke na jadid hast, va na be dard e keshvar e khoshki mesle Iran(ke bakhsh e bozorgi az ghazaa ra vaared mikoneh) mikhoreh. Be in migan pure garbage paper.
> Yek seri paper e garbage e bi masraf tolid kardan, baraaye inke daneshgah oun faculty ra nandaaze biroun, esmesh tolid e elm nist aziz. Ageh Iran enghadr ghashang tolid e elm mikoneh, pas chera ta Iran ye kam shadid tahrim shod, tolid e khodro hash 1/3 shod? Oun ham khodro hayi ke technology ye 3-4 daheh pish hastand. Chera soukht e tolidi engadr naasaalem boud, ke mardom az aloudegi ye havaa, tou Tehran dashtand mimordand? Inha ke hattaa cutting edge science ham nist.
> In dorough ha va khod bozorg bini ha, Iran ra badbakht kardeh. Daneshgahi ke poul nadareh, mesle paadegan edaare misheh va ba donya ertebaat nadaareh, az toush elm biroun nemiyaad.


na dooste golan... shoma dari mesle ranande taxia sohbat mikoni ke agar iran masalan too tolide elm dar donya jozve behtarin ha shode dar kheili reshte ha, yeho migeh.... eybaba.... in kososhera ro bavar nakonid... iran ye pride nemitoone besaze dorost!!

Oon chizi ke raje be faculti va biroon endakhtan migi ham ta chand sale pish dorost bood harfetoon... alan kheli namarboote harchand hanooz vojoud dare...

man motakhasese high tech nistam vali motakhasesine high tech ro doost daram!

Man harf az khodam dar nemiaram baradar... Man too chizi ke takhasos nadaram tarjih midam be gofte haye doostane motakhasese in kar ke dar matne kar hastand goosh bedam va natije begiram... doostani ke akhbare elmi dar iran raje be fa,alayat haye oonhast.... shoma dar emrika harcheghadr ham bedooni behtar az chand nafar researcher ke dar science and tech parks sherkat daran nemidooni raje be akharin vaziate elmi Iran...dorost migam? albateh jesarat nabashe ha... shoma azizi

man gharib be etefaghe doostane high techam ke dastekam 3tashoon mostaghiman too Science and Tech parks sherkat darand ta maslan 4 ya 5 sale pish hamash ghor mizadan...va be mahzi porseshe inke "Ozae elmo danesh va businessetoon chetore?" migoftan... khoob nist...hezar dalilam dashtan baraye harfeshoon... man ham agar 5 sal pish azam miporsidi saddarsad hamino naghle ghol mikardam...

ye chand mahi az tashdide tahrima be in var, va makhsoosan az bahare 94, harvaght in doostan oomadane pisham, be gheir az yekishoon ke age too solicon valley ham bashe ghor ghor mikone baz! hamashoon be etefagh migan ye etefaghe Magical dar in bakhsh etefagh oftade dar Iran...

in doostan sohbat az rahatie aghaze ye start-up dar high tech mikonan akhiran... inke budget zaheran baraye in kar hamishe hast... inke khesasat dige nist... inke, ye moje kal kal rah oftade beine sherkat haye raghibe high tech... inke kheili az proje hayee ke chand sale pish shoroo shodan alan be natije residan... inke dige tarsi az pardakhtan be top level scientific subject vojoud nadare... inke ye moje omidi rah oftade beine javoonaye daneshmand... inke chetor 7 sal pish ke maslan dooste X man shoroo kard dar Science and tech park, faghat ye khat tel, ye khat bi khode internet dashtan va sare parking dava dashtan... va inke alan har tarhi dari...harcheghadr ham ke boodje bekhad agar tojih dashte bashe va be marhalaye tolid berese, dolat tamin mikone....

mibini ke ghezavate man daste aval hast va Source ham khode fa,alane dar matne kar dar tarikhe August 2015 hastand ke salha too in rah khak khordan...

hala man gharare baraye tanvire afkare omoomi ye kari agar vaght dashte basham bokonam.... yeki az doostan ghol dade ye liste taghriban update az sad ha dastavarde amalie high tech marboot be faghat 2 ta az park haye Iran ro behem bedan... oono begiram... baratoon upload mikonam va tarjome (albateh agar komak konid too tarjome)

ini ke migi raje be paper ha ta hadde ziadi vojoud dare va doroste, vali hich keshvari hameye paper hash monjar be tolid ya tahavol dar elm nemishe... quality papers hamishe dar minority hastand....

ba vojoude inke hanooz ye bakhshe bozorgi az paper ha hanooz bedard bokhore chandan nistand vali chand salie ke fekr konam in tahavol ke lazem ham hast shoroo shode.... inke ye zanjireye kamel az tolide elm va tolid va tejari sazi dashte bashim....

etefaghan too hamin hafte chand ta Research mikham bezaram ke Revoltuonary hast dar subjecte khodeshoon dar donya... va inke tolid elm oonham top level etefagh dare miofte...

be man hagh bede ke beine shoma dooste aziz ke dar kharej dashrif darid va doostani ke dar matne kar dar khode Iran hastand va taarofi ham ba man nadarand man be gofte haye oonha bishtar bayad etemad konam..

agar ye roozi in doostane man bian began hame chi kharab shod va hamash sare kari bood...ghol midam hamoon rooz be shoma ham in khabaro bedam.... ama madami ke doostane ghor ghorooye man ke kheili hashoon ham mikhastand etefaghan mohajerat konan az na omidi, yeho mian...sohbat az revolution va winds of change mikonan, man tarjih midam positive basham va reality ro az khode reality-makers ha beshnavam

ba in osaf ye bakhshi az harfaye shoa doroste va hanooz Iran be oon jaygahi ke bayad nareside... man ham ede,aye nadaram.... ma eghtesadi ha adat darim hame chiz ro ba gozashte besanjim.... agar iran dar quantity va akhiran ham quality roshdesh bishtar shode nesbat be 5 sale pish...pas in ye enghelabe... agar in roshd ajib gharib bashe ke be ghezavate doostane high techam hamintore...man ham oonro ye etefaghe magical mishmoram ke kheili omid haro zende karde


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

نظرات رو بخونید


Switzerland lifts some sanctions against Iran - Yahoo News


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> na dooste golan... shoma dari mesle ranande taxia sohbat mikoni ke agar iran masalan too tolide elm dar donya jozve behtarin ha shode dar kheili reshte ha, yeho migeh.... eybaba.... in kososhera ro bavar nakonid... iran ye pride nemitoone besaze dorost!!


Aziz e man, man ba'id midounam ke fard e digeh i tou in forum, be andaaze ye man salaahiyat baraaye harf zadan dar in zamineh ra dashte bashe. Research dar zamine ha ye high tech, kaari hast ke man sobh ta shab daaram anjam midam, vali shoma va oun raanande taxi ye mohtaram, faghat az dour ye chizi raaje behesh shenidid. There is a huge difference between the two!


> Man harf az khodam dar nemiaram baradar... Man too chizi ke takhasos nadaram tarjih midam be gofte haye doostane motakhasese in kar ke dar matne kar hastand goosh bedam va natije begiram... doostani ke akhbare elmi dar iran raje be fa,alayat haye oonhast.... shoma dar emrika harcheghadr ham bedooni behtar az chand nafar researcher ke dar science and tech parks sherkat daran nemidooni raje be akharin vaziate elmi Iran...dorost migam? albateh jesarat nabashe ha... shoma azizi


Ettefaaghan aziz, man doustani tou Iran ham daaram ke baahaashoun sohbat mikonam, va kaamelan be detail midounam ke ounja sharaayet che tor hast.


> man gharib be etefaghe doostane high techam ke dastekam 3tashoon mostaghiman too Science and Tech parks sherkat darand ta maslan 4 ya 5 sale pish hamash ghor mizadan...va be mahzi porseshe inke "Ozae elmo danesh va businessetoon chetore?" migoftan... khoob nist...hezar dalilam dashtan baraye harfeshoon... man ham agar 5 sal pish azam miporsidi saddarsad hamino naghle ghol mikardam...
> 
> ye chand mahi az tashdide tahrima be in var, va makhsoosan az bahare 94, harvaght in doostan oomadane pisham, be gheir az yekishoon ke age too solicon valley ham bashe ghor ghor mikone baz! hamashoon be etefagh migan ye etefaghe Magical dar in bakhsh etefagh oftade dar Iran...


Masalan che kaar e high tech i in doustan anjam midand? Begand ke donyaa az vojoudeshoun estefaade bekone!


> in doostan sohbat az rahatie aghaze ye start-up dar high tech mikonan akhiran... inke budget zaheran baraye in kar hamishe hast... inke khesasat dige nist... inke, ye moje kal kal rah oftade beine sherkat haye raghibe high tech... inke kheili az proje hayee ke chand sale pish shoroo shodan alan be natije residan... inke dige tarsi az pardakhtan be top level scientific subject vojoud nadare... inke ye moje omidi rah oftade beine javoonaye daneshmand... inke chetor 7 sal pish ke maslan dooste X man shoroo kard dar Science and tech park, faghat ye khat tel, ye khat bi khode internet dashtan va sare parking dava dashtan... va inke alan har tarhi dari...harcheghadr ham ke boodje bekhad agar tojih dashte bashe va be marhalaye tolid berese, dolat tamin mikone....


Ya in doustan baraaye sepah kaar mikonand ke moshkel e budget nadaarand, ya tou tavahhom hastand, ya ziyaadi domeshoun koloft hast. Chizi ke man mibinam, vaz'iyat e asafnaaki hast ke yek mohandes e Sharif, ba maahi zir e 1 million baayad khar hammaali kone, ta yek chizi ke az China oumade, assemble beshe va be esm e tolid e dakheli, jaayeze begire! 


> mibini ke ghezavate man daste aval hast va Source ham khode fa,alane dar matne kar dar tarikhe August 2015 hastand ke salha too in rah khak khordan...


Ettefaaghan, moshkel in aghayouni hastand ke kolli khak khordan. Kasaayi ke dolat va mellat ra khar farz mikonand, va be esm e khodkafaayi, technology ye 4 daheh pish ra miyaaran Iran, va ba bigaari keshidan az 4 ta mohandes va doctor, be chand baraabar e gheymat, be dolat va mardom mindaazand. Kollan ham az elm e rouz e donya, be andaaze ye daneshjou ye lisaans ham nemifahmand va fekr mikonand ke shakh e ghoul mishkounand.



> hala man gharare baraye tanvire afkare omoomi ye kari agar vaght dashte basham bokonam.... yeki az doostan ghol dade ye liste taghriban update az sad ha dastavarde amalie high tech marboot be faghat 2 ta az park haye Iran ro behem bedan... oono begiram... baratoon upload mikonam va tarjome (albateh agar komak konid too tarjome)
> 
> ini ke migi raje be paper ha ta hadde ziadi vojoud dare va doroste, vali hich keshvari hameye paper hash monjar be tolid ya tahavol dar elm nemishe... quality papers hamishe dar minority hastand....
> 
> ba vojoude inke hanooz ye bakhshe bozorgi az paper ha hanooz bedard bokhore chandan nistand vali chand salie ke fekr konam in tahavol ke lazem ham hast shoroo shode.... inke ye zanjireye kamel az tolide elm va tolid va tejari sazi dashte bashim....


Akheh che tahavvoli shode? Kodoum khodrosaazi ye Iran oumade baraaye inha proje ta'rif karde ke az toush mahsoul va dar kenaaresh paper dar oumade? Kodoum semiconductor company ya havaapeyma saaz, ya military giants(Lockheed, ...) be inha proje va funding daade? Man be keshvar haye aghab mounde kaari nadaaram, vali tou amrica, paper az kaar rouye proje haye in sherkat ha dar miyaad, na az rouye havaa.



> etefaghan too hamin hafte chand ta Research mikham bezaram ke Revoltuonary hast dar subjecte khodeshoon dar donya... va inke tolid elm oonham top level etefagh dare miofte...
> 
> be man hagh bede ke beine shoma dooste aziz ke dar kharej dashrif darid va doostani ke dar matne kar dar khode Iran hastand va taarofi ham ba man nadarand man be gofte haye oonha bishtar bayad etemad konam..
> 
> agar ye roozi in doostane man bian began hame chi kharab shod va hamash sare kari bood...ghol midam hamoon rooz be shoma ham in khabaro bedam.... ama madami ke doostane ghor ghorooye man ke kheili hashoon ham mikhastand etefaghan mohajerat konan az na omidi, yeho mian...sohbat az revolution va winds of change mikonan, man tarjih midam positive basham va reality ro az khode reality-makers ha beshnavam
> 
> ba in osaf ye bakhshi az harfaye shoa doroste va hanooz Iran be oon jaygahi ke bayad nareside... man ham ede,aye nadaram.... ma eghtesadi ha adat darim hame chiz ro ba gozashte besanjim.... agar iran dar quantity va akhiran ham quality roshdesh bishtar shode nesbat be 5 sale pish...pas in ye enghelabe... agar in roshd ajib gharib bashe ke be ghezavate doostane high techam hamintore...man ham oonro ye etefaghe magical mishmoram ke kheili omid haro zende karde


Man be in doustaan e shoma, tosiye mikonam ke yek maah biyaand va research center ha va daneshgah haye amrica ra bebinand. yek sar ham Japan berand, bad nist. Ba'd ehtemaalan mifahmand ke donyaa kojaast va inha koja.


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> Aziz e man, man ba'id midounam ke fard e digeh i tou in forum, be andaaze ye man salaahiyat baraaye harf zadan dar in zamineh ra dashte bashe. Research dar zamine ha ye high tech, kaari hast ke man sobh ta shab daaram anjam midam, vali shoma va oun raanande taxi ye mohtaram, faghat az dour ye chizi raaje behesh shenidid. There is a huge difference between the two!
> 
> Ettefaaghan aziz, man doustani tou Iran ham daaram ke baahaashoun sohbat mikonam, va kaamelan be detail midounam ke ounja sharaayet che tor hast.
> 
> Masalan che kaar e high tech i in doustan anjam midand? Begand ke donyaa az vojoudeshoun estefaade bekone!
> 
> Ya in doustan baraaye sepah kaar mikonand ke moshkel e budget nadaarand, ya tou tavahhom hastand, ya ziyaadi domeshoun koloft hast. Chizi ke man mibinam, vaz'iyat e asafnaaki hast ke yek mohandes e Sharif, ba maahi zir e 1 million baayad khar hammaali kone, ta yek chizi ke az China oumade, assemble beshe va be esm e tolid e dakheli, jaayeze begire!
> 
> Ettefaaghan, moshkel in aghayouni hastand ke kolli khak khordan. Kasaayi ke dolat va mellat ra khar farz mikonand, va be esm e khodkafaayi, technology ye 4 daheh pish ra miyaaran Iran, va ba bigaari keshidan az 4 ta mohandes va doctor, be chand baraabar e gheymat, be dolat va mardom mindaazand. Kollan ham az elm e rouz e donya, be andaaze ye daneshjou ye lisaans ham nemifahmand va fekr mikonand ke shakh e ghoul mishkounand.
> 
> 
> Akheh che tahavvoli shode? Kodoum khodrosaazi ye Iran oumade baraaye inha proje ta'rif karde ke az toush mahsoul va dar kenaaresh paper dar oumade? Kodoum semiconductor company ya havaapeyma saaz, ya military giants(Lockheed, ...) be inha proje va funding daade? Man be keshvar haye aghab mounde kaari nadaaram, vali tou amrica, paper az kaar rouye proje haye in sherkat ha dar miyaad, na az rouye havaa.
> 
> 
> Man be in doustaan e shoma, tosiye mikonam ke yek maah biyaand va research center ha va daneshgah haye amrica ra bebinand. yek sar ham Japan berand, bad nist. Ba'd ehtemaalan mifahmand ke donyaa kojaast va inha koja.


dooste man... shoma bakhsh haye dolati bi orze ro mix mikoni ba chizi ke man daram raje behesh harf mizanam...

shoma agar kasi ro dar science and tech parks dar iran dashte bashi mitooni azash beporsi... ke agar man ye proje..research ya tarhe high tech dar har zamineyee dashte basham,... ye commitee ke motashakel az khode bache haye elmi hast dar park mige, tarhet ro behet emkanat midim boro be marhaleyee beresoon ke maslan prototype toild beshe...ya maslan ye daroo nemooneye azmayeshgahish ro amade bokoni.... ina behet maslan 1 sal ya 2 ya 3 sal baste be sangini proje vaght midan va hame joor emkanat ham behet midan...az daftar...kargah... moshavere...telephone...internet...service haye dige... badesh agar zarfe moddate taeen shode be jayee resoondi proje ro...oonvaght dobare jalase mizaran va harcheghadr ke boodje baraye tolid anbouh va san,ati lazem bashe behet midan... vaaghti man porsidam saghfesh cheghade... doostam goft... tahala naboode projeyee ke bege inghadr mikham va began na be sharti ke marahele avalieh ro dorost mofagh shode bashe albateh.... goft bazia too Parke X, 500 million khastan...bazia ham na tanyha 50 miliard be soorate vam ba soode SEFR gereftand balke link shodan be barkhi sanaye,e madar ya nezami va ye support jeddi ham az oonha gereftan...

khodro sazi daste ye edde bi orze va gheire mota'hed hastesh...be hamin ellat hich ghalati nakardan ta hala.... Man hichvaght eda'a nakardam Iran too khodro sazi ya havapeima hazi ya semi conductor ye pioneer hast.... mozoo sare oloome jadid hast... oloomi ke dar gharne 21 faghat darandeganesh mitoonand pioneer elmo tech bashand....

Iran ba tavajoh be budje mahdood nesbat be digar san,ati ha, ye tasmime dorost gerefte.... iran mitoone tamame niroo ha va budget ro kharje in kone ke masalan ba,ade 10 sal ya 20 sal ya 50 sal taze berese be sakhte ye commercial airplane ya khordo top, ya semiconductor....ya inke kari ke alan mikone ro bokone....yani biad budget ro focus bede rooye oloome jadid...oloome ayande... alan daghighan hamin oloome ayande hastand ke bishtarin budget va support ro daryaft mikonan....

Zemnan university ha dige payeye research va tech nistand dar Iran... alan ye bakhshe koochaki az kar, oonham bishtar teoric ya dar meghyase azmayeshgahi tavasote uni ha anjam mishe.... asle kare elmi va high tech tavasote 3 hezar high tech kamelan private daroone park ha.... 6 hezar high tech private kharej az park ha.... chand sad pajoohesh gah dar bakhshe nezami.... va ye edde sherkat haye ghavi tolidi (makhsoosan dar Pharmeucuetical industry) ke khodeshoon research mikonan va be tolid miresoonan natayejesh ro.... ye goroohi ham hastand ke khadamate mohandesi midan be iran va bazi keshvara... ina ham bakhshe research darand va kamelan practical research mikonan....

aslan high tech dar Iran hich rabti be khodro va airplane va semi conductor ha nadare.... albateh in ideal hast ke in bakhsh ha ham mostaghiman support konan high tech haro...va be tolid beresoonan natayejes ro...vali iran taze shoroo karde...Alan dige vaghteshe ke in sanaye'e bozorg ro az daste dolati ha kharej kard va sepord be private high tech sector... albateh dar bakhshe nezami, in connection kamelan bar gharare.... vali zamani ke be IKCO va HESA va gheire berese oonvaghte ke kar PERFECT mishe... ba hamin halat ham Iran alan ye revolution vaghee tajrobe karde.... ta pish az in faghat paper bood va geniune nabood kare research... khdoet midooni chetor kharido foroush mishod ISI papers... alan man sherkat hayee mishnasam ke chand tash ro ham moarefi kardam so far ke na tanha mahsoole researcheshoon ro ba ijad ye sherkate tolidi daran tolid mikonan, balke dar kenaresh paper in research hashoon ro ham montasher mikonan...

kholase inke... dastane high tech dar uni... va gov based research institutions be shekli ke dar USA anjam ishe dar iran anjam nashode... Iran bar ax shoroo karde... Iran enghelabe elmi technologish ro ba tamarkoz rooye private high tech ha, military research va science and tech park ha va barkhi sherkat haye bozorgtar shoroo karde...ke neshoon dade ta konoon ke kamelan ham magical boode va movafaghe....

magical be in khater ke ta chand sale pish hich kare high techi anjam nemishod ya mahdood bood...amma hala mibinim ke maslan yeki az koochektarin park haye high tech iran , Parke science and tech YAZD be tanhayee dar sal 45 million dollar saderat khareji dashte...

وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری - اخبار ::  صادرات فناوری شرکت های پارک علم و فناوری یزد به 45/2میلیون دلار رسید

alan saderate high teche iran milard dollari shode chand salie va ba in ravande roshd dar in park ha va digar high tech companies outside parks, I see it very realistic to expect a bigger revolution soon... albateh inha hamash marboot be saderate va bazare dakheli in tolidat chand barabare....

Rahbar mostaghim obsessed shode rooye in high tech va hame joor supporti mikone ta oon chizi ke mikhad be dast biad...manam azash too in ghazie hesabi hamayat mikonam.... bebin hatta ayatullah ha fitva dadan ke mardom mitoonan vojouhate dinishoon ro be in bakhsh va sherkat ha komak konand! man nemidoonam shoma Iran ro dari ba chi misanji vali man Iran ro vaghti ba Irane gozashte misanjam, ye magical revolution mibinam.... perfect shodan ham ye shabe rokh nemide... mohem ine ke roshde khoobi dar jahate dorosti dashte bashi ke zaheran iran dare...

bakhsh haye ziadi az Iran moshkel darand ke bishtar be modirane bi liaghat marboot mishe ta tahrim va elm... man motmaenam ba owj gereftane bishtare in private high tech ha, automatic bakhsh haye khodro, airplance, semi conductor ha ham motahavel mishe.... faghat omidvaram dir nakonan...

zemnan, man doosti daram ke dar Park X, roo composite haye felezi kar mikone va kheili ham zaheran movafagh shode ba,ad az 7 sal kar.... az machine zire pash mishe fahmid...oza chetore... jalebe bedooni in doostam ke 30 salesh ham bishtar nist... PR canada ro ham gerefte vali ba,ad az ye safare 3 mahe be Montreal pashimoon shode va baraye hamishe ghasd dare iran bemoone va hamin ja kar kone...

yeki digashoon rooye system haye hooshe masnooyee kar mikonan zaheran harchand man hich vaght nafahmidam daghighan daran che ghalati mikonan... faghat haminghad midoonam ke ye bar goftam bia berim safare khareji goft agar bekham ham felan nemitoonam.... to khod bekhan hadithe mofassal baradar!!

ye digashoon ke etefaghan aslan javoon ham nist!! Mohandese zaman shahi hast ye sherkat zade va vame gerefte shode az park ro ham pas dade... in agha too kare pezeshki va lavazeme pezeshki hast... maslan dare rooye projeye jadideshoon ke ye noe jadid az scanning machines hast kar mikone ke beghole khodesh tolid nashode sefaresh gerefte.... dare ye 3D scanner pezeshki misazeh ke oonghadr arzoone ke har doctori mitoone ye doone too matabesh dashte bashe.... mige man agar dare in marakeze parto bardari ro takhte nakardam Mammad nistam (esm alakie!)..


----------



## rmi5

scythian500 said:


> dooste man... shoma bakhsh haye dolati bi orze ro mix mikoni ba chizi ke man daram raje behesh harf mizanam...
> 
> shoma agar kasi ro dar science and tech parks dar iran dashte bashi mitooni azash beporsi... ke agar man ye proje..research ya tarhe high tech dar har zamineyee dashte basham,... ye commitee ke motashakel az khode bache haye elmi hast dar park mige, tarhet ro behet emkanat midim boro be marhaleyee beresoon ke maslan prototype toild beshe...ya maslan ye daroo nemooneye azmayeshgahish ro amade bokoni.... ina behet maslan 1 sal ya 2 ya 3 sal baste be sangini proje vaght midan va hame joor emkanat ham behet midan...az daftar...kargah... moshavere...telephone...internet...service haye dige... badesh agar zarfe moddate taeen shode be jayee resoondi proje ro...oonvaght dobare jalase mizaran va harcheghadr ke boodje baraye tolid anbouh va san,ati lazem bashe behet midan... vaaghti man porsidam saghfesh cheghade... doostam goft... tahala naboode projeyee ke bege inghadr mikham va began na be sharti ke marahele avalieh ro dorost mofagh shode bashe albateh.... goft bazia too Parke X, 500 million khastan...bazia ham na tanyha 50 miliard be soorate vam ba soode SEFR gereftand balke link shodan be barkhi sanaye,e madar ya nezami va ye support jeddi ham az oonha gereftan...
> 
> khodro sazi daste ye edde bi orze va gheire mota'hed hastesh...be hamin ellat hich ghalati nakardan ta hala.... Man hichvaght eda'a nakardam Iran too khodro sazi ya havapeima hazi ya semi conductor ye pioneer hast.... mozoo sare oloome jadid hast... oloomi ke dar gharne 21 faghat darandeganesh mitoonand pioneer elmo tech bashand....
> 
> Iran ba tavajoh be budje mahdood nesbat be digar san,ati ha, ye tasmime dorost gerefte.... iran mitoone tamame niroo ha va budget ro kharje in kone ke masalan ba,ade 10 sal ya 20 sal ya 50 sal taze berese be sakhte ye commercial airplane ya khordo top, ya semiconductor....ya inke kari ke alan mikone ro bokone....yani biad budget ro focus bede rooye oloome jadid...oloome ayande... alan daghighan hamin oloome ayande hastand ke bishtarin budget va support ro daryaft mikonan....
> 
> Zemnan university ha dige payeye research va tech nistand dar Iran... alan ye bakhshe koochaki az kar, oonham bishtar teoric ya dar meghyase azmayeshgahi tavasote uni ha anjam mishe.... asle kare elmi va high tech tavasote 3 hezar high tech kamelan private daroone park ha.... 6 hezar high tech private kharej az park ha.... chand sad pajoohesh gah dar bakhshe nezami.... va ye edde sherkat haye ghavi tolidi (makhsoosan dar Pharmeucuetical industry) ke khodeshoon research mikonan va be tolid miresoonan natayejesh ro.... ye goroohi ham hastand ke khadamate mohandesi midan be iran va bazi keshvara... ina ham bakhshe research darand va kamelan practical research mikonan....
> 
> aslan high tech dar Iran hich rabti be khodro va airplane va semi conductor ha nadare.... albateh in ideal hast ke in bakhsh ha ham mostaghiman support konan high tech haro...va be tolid beresoonan natayejes ro...vali iran taze shoroo karde...Alan dige vaghteshe ke in sanaye'e bozorg ro az daste dolati ha kharej kard va sepord be private high tech sector... albateh dar bakhshe nezami, in connection kamelan bar gharare.... vali zamani ke be IKCO va HESA va gheire berese oonvaghte ke kar PERFECT mishe... ba hamin halat ham Iran alan ye revolution vaghee tajrobe karde.... ta pish az in faghat paper bood va geniune nabood kare research... khdoet midooni chetor kharido foroush mishod ISI papers... alan man sherkat hayee mishnasam ke chand tash ro ham moarefi kardam so far ke na tanha mahsoole researcheshoon ro ba ijad ye sherkate tolidi daran tolid mikonan, balke dar kenaresh paper in research hashoon ro ham montasher mikonan...
> 
> kholase inke... dastane high tech dar uni... va gov based research institutions be shekli ke dar USA anjam ishe dar iran anjam nashode... Iran bar ax shoroo karde... Iran enghelabe elmi technologish ro ba tamarkoz rooye private high tech ha, military research va science and tech park ha va barkhi sherkat haye bozorgtar shoroo karde...ke neshoon dade ta konoon ke kamelan ham magical boode va movafaghe....
> 
> magical be in khater ke ta chand sale pish hich kare high techi anjam nemishod ya mahdood bood...amma hala mibinim ke maslan yeki az koochektarin park haye high tech iran , Parke science and tech YAZD be tanhayee dar sal 45 million dollar saderat khareji dashte...
> 
> وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری - اخبار ::
> صادرات فناوری شرکت های پارک علم و فناوری یزد به 45/2میلیون دلار رسید
> 
> alan saderate high teche iran milard dollari shode chand salie va ba in ravande roshd dar in park ha va digar high tech companies outside parks, I see it very realistic to expect a bigger revolution soon... albateh inha hamash marboot be saderate va bazare dakheli in tolidat chand barabare....
> 
> Rahbar mostaghim obsessed shode rooye in high tech va hame joor supporti mikone ta oon chizi ke mikhad be dast biad...manam azash too in ghazie hesabi hamayat mikonam.... bebin hatta ayatullah ha fitva dadan ke mardom mitoonan vojouhate dinishoon ro be in bakhsh va sherkat ha komak konand! man nemidoonam shoma Iran ro dari ba chi misanji vali man Iran ro vaghti ba Irane gozashte misanjam, ye magical revolution mibinam.... perfect shodan ham ye shabe rokh nemide... mohem ine ke roshde khoobi dar jahate dorosti dashte bashi ke zaheran iran dare...
> 
> bakhsh haye ziadi az Iran moshkel darand ke bishtar be modirane bi liaghat marboot mishe ta tahrim va elm... man motmaenam ba owj gereftane bishtare in private high tech ha, automatic bakhsh haye khodro, airplance, semi conductor ha ham motahavel mishe.... faghat omidvaram dir nakonan...
> 
> zemnan, man doosti daram ke dar Park X, roo composite haye felezi kar mikone va kheili ham zaheran movafagh shode ba,ad az 7 sal kar.... az machine zire pash mishe fahmid...oza chetore... jalebe bedooni in doostam ke 30 salesh ham bishtar nist... PR canada ro ham gerefte vali ba,ad az ye safare 3 mahe be Montreal pashimoon shode va baraye hamishe ghasd dare iran bemoone va hamin ja kar kone...
> 
> yeki digashoon rooye system haye hooshe masnooyee kar mikonan zaheran harchand man hich vaght nafahmidam daghighan daran che ghalati mikonan... faghat haminghad midoonam ke ye bar goftam bia berim safare khareji goft agar bekham ham felan nemitoonam.... to khod bekhan hadithe mofassal baradar!!
> 
> ye digashoon ke etefaghan aslan javoon ham nist!! Mohandese zaman shahi hast ye sherkat zade va vame gerefte shode az park ro ham pas dade... in agha too kare pezeshki va lavazeme pezeshki hast... maslan dare rooye projeye jadideshoon ke ye noe jadid az scanning machines hast kar mikone ke beghole khodesh tolid nashode sefaresh gerefte.... dare ye 3D scanner pezeshki misazeh ke oonghadr arzoone ke har doctori mitoone ye doone too matabesh dashte bashe.... mige man agar dare in marakeze parto bardari ro takhte nakardam Mammad nistam (esm alakie!)..


I guess the discussion is going nowhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

خونه امیر قطر کدوم وره .... از این وره و از اون وره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> خونه امیر قطر کدوم وره .... از این وره و از اون وره



He is not drunk, he is 86 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine bahse mazhabi tu forum mamnu hast, un comment ha ro tu un threadi ke zadi ya pak kon ya montagheleshun kon inja


----------



## Aramagedon

@rmi5 and others

Read this crap please:

"How come is it a surprise for certain Pakistani users on PDF that the Arabian Peninsula (today represented by the GCC, excluding Yemen) has close economic ties with India when this has been going on for over *5000 years?* It's hardly breaking news. India's biggest trading partner (by far) is the Arab world and in particular the GCC. That's been the case for much of India's history."

Modi steps into Pakistan -UAE breach | Page 9


What you think this mongrel guy use?


----------



## lastofthepatriots

2800 said:


> @rmi5 and others
> 
> Read this crap please:
> 
> "How come is it a surprise for certain Pakistani users on PDF that the Arabian Peninsula (today represented by the GCC, excluding Yemen) has close economic ties with India when this has been going on for over *5000 years?* It's hardly breaking news. India's biggest trading partner (by far) is the Arab world and in particular the GCC. That's been the case for much of India's history."
> 
> Modi steps into Pakistan -UAE breach | Page 9
> 
> 
> What you think this mongrel guy use?



All I can say is that I dislike Arabs very much after hearing about this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

lastofthepatriots said:


> All I can say is that I dislike Arabs very much after hearing about this news.


You should. 

UAE & Saudi are the biggest trading partners of dear India.

List of the largest trading partners of India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Check this thread too.

The Arab Traitors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> @rmi5 and others
> 
> Read this crap please:
> 
> "How come is it a surprise for certain Pakistani users on PDF that the Arabian Peninsula (today represented by the GCC, excluding Yemen) has close economic ties with India when this has been going on for over *5000 years?* It's hardly breaking news. India's biggest trading partner (by far) is the Arab world and in particular the GCC. That's been the case for much of India's history."
> 
> Modi steps into Pakistan -UAE breach | Page 9
> 
> 
> What you think this mongrel guy use?



Do you even read long non-sense rants of that Hassani guy?!!! LOL, If you have too much of spare time to read his long BS, instead, I suggest you to dig a hole in the middle of a desert, then fill it again. It's going to be more fruitful.



lastofthepatriots said:


> All I can say is that I dislike Arabs very much after hearing about this news.


UAE(along with Saddam) was supporting Balouch separatist before Soviet invasion of Afghanistan. Then, they become friends of Pakistan in order to have a supply route to have access to Afghan fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Do you even read long non-sense rants of that Hassani guy?!!! LOL, If you have too much of spare time to read his long BS, instead, I suggest you to dig a hole in the middle of a desert, then fill it again. It's going to be more fruitful.
> 
> 
> UAE(along with Saddam) was supporting Balouch separatist before Soviet invasion of Afghanistan. Then, they become friends of Pakistan in order to have a supply route to have access to Afghan fighters.


He's the most idiot person that I've ever seen in my lifetime! All he can say is blabbing blabbing and blabbing. He tries to make a history for Saudia while these arab bedouins were living in some parts of Arabian peninsula in the worst way of possible in various tribes in centuries ago. Even now 95% of Sandistan is out of population! 70 years ago when German airplanes flayed over Saudia they chased it with daggers and probably shout! LOL LOL

Did you know that there are 17 countries in the world that doesn't have any river!!!

I don't know where he get his empires! Probably hidden empires in sand and lizards!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

rmi5 said:


> Do you even read long non-sense rants of that Hassani guy?!!! LOL, If you have too much of spare time to read his long BS, instead, I suggest you to dig a hole in the middle of a desert, then fill it again. It's going to be more fruitful.
> 
> 
> UAE(along with Saddam) was supporting Balouch separatist before Soviet invasion of Afghanistan. Then, they become friends of Pakistan in order to have a supply route to have access to Afghan fighters.



Arabs are very two faced. I realized this. They don't even stand for the Islam that their ancestors preached. For them it is all about money. But a ghairatmaand aadmi (respectable man) will never put money in front of honor. Arabs are no different from their Jewish cousins. They are only about hypocrisy. I honestly have no respect for Arabs. People to people relations are different as I have met many good Arab people, but in general my views towards of them has changed. I'm not saying you Iranians are any better, but when you guys collude with India you let us know midway. I think the only real friends Pakistan have are the Turks of Turkey and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Arab shout before tribal battles! 






@opruh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

2800 said:


> Arab shout before tribal battles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @opruh



WTF???

I know you Iranian's womens do the ALALALALALALAL scream at weddings, but wtf is this shit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

lastofthepatriots said:


> WTF???
> 
> I know you Iranian's womens do the ALALALALALALAL scream at weddings, but wtf is this shit?


Crazy Arab shouting!


----------



## lastofthepatriots

2800 said:


> Crazy Arab shouting!


But what does it mean?


I am glad Pakistanis don't scream crazy shit as weddings or gatherings.

Why do Iranian ladies scream at weddings like the Arabs? ALALALALALAL


Culturally, this is strange behavior in Pakistan. I mean at most we fire our guns in the air at ceremonies, but the yelling and screaming is weird. 

Why do iranian women also do this lalalalala scream at weddings?


----------



## Aramagedon

lastofthepatriots said:


> But what does it mean?
> 
> 
> I am glad Pakistanis don't scream crazy shit as weddings or gatherings.
> 
> Why do Iranian ladies scream at weddings like the Arabs? ALALALALALAL
> 
> 
> Culturally, this is strange behavior in Pakistan. I mean at most we fire our guns in the air at ceremonies, but the yelling and screaming is weird.
> 
> Why do iranian women also do this lalalalala scream at weddings?


I don't know. It's a matter to show their happiness.

@rmi5
Tala in video to dide budi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

2800 said:


> I don't know. It's a matter to show their happiness.
> 
> @rmi5
> Tala in video to dide budi?



It's strange to me, but whatever..


----------



## Blackmoon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> خونه امیر قطر کدوم وره .... از این وره و از اون وره



این ماله کویت بود , عمر کلاغ دارن .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

The PDF announces the killing of 35 Turkish soldiers southeast Turkey - Iraqi News



Blackmoon said:


> این ماله کویت بود , عمر کلاغ دارن .


آقا شما ارمنی هستی?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> The PDF announces the killing of 35 Turkish soldiers southeast Turkey - Iraqi News
> 
> 
> آقا شما ارمنی هستی?


نه فارس هستم چطور مگه


----------



## Aramagedon

Blackmoon said:


> نه فارس هستم چطور مگه


آخه گفتی مسیحی هستی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> آخه گفتی مسیحی هستی


من به هر دو دین اعتقاد قلبی دارم هم شیعه هم مسیحی



lastofthepatriots said:


> But what does it mean?
> 
> 
> I am glad Pakistanis don't scream crazy shit as weddings or gatherings.
> 
> Why do Iranian ladies scream at weddings like the Arabs? ALALALALALAL
> 
> 
> Culturally, this is strange behavior in Pakistan. I mean at most we fire our guns in the air at ceremonies, but the yelling and screaming is weird.
> 
> Why do iranian women also do this lalalalala scream at weddings?



I know them its a (الشحي) tribe in UAE they are in Ras al khaimeh. They say its somehow their greeting when having a meeting with other members also they use this sound on mountains long time ago to scare any thief or enemy no kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> I don't know. It's a matter to show their happiness.
> 
> @rmi5
> Tala in video to dide budi?



 Na, vali tou rouhet. Az khab taaze paride boudam, yekam ham dashtam aab mikhordam, in video ra ke didam, az khandeh aab parid tou geloum dashtam khafe mishodam  Baayad yek warning i chizi mizashti ghabl az didan e video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Na, vali tou rouhet. Az khab taaze paride boudam, yekam ham dashtam aab mikhordam, in video ra ke didam, az khandeh aab parid tou geloum dashtam khafe mishodam  Baayad yek warning i chizi mizashti ghabl az didan e video


Agha sharmande

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> Agha sharmande


بابات همکاریت تو سوسک کردن این ملخ خورا ممنونم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Blackmoon said:


> بابات همکاریت تو سوسک کردن این ملخ خورا ممنونم


Khahesh mikonam kari nakardam.


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> Khahesh mikonam kari nakardam.


اینجا کلا ادمین نداره ؟ چند بار ریپورت کردم کسی اهمیت نداد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Blackmoon said:


> اینجا کلا ادمین نداره ؟ چند بار ریپورت کردم کسی اهمیت نداد


Na inja arab parastan. Vali Mituni modir ha ro tag koni.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Blackmoon

Agha shoma appe kick ro ru gushit rikhti?


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> @Blackmoon
> 
> Agha shoma appe kick ro ru gushit rikhti?



username : BlackMoon021


----------



## The Last of us

@2800 I have been permanently banned from the Middle eastern section. But if you ever see this camel urine drinking @Saif al-Arab anywhere outside that section talking bs, notify me and I'll put him on his afro arab a$$.

This guy has a serious case of inferiority complex. I think when he was growing up in Europe under his toilet cleaning uma he was probably severely bullied for being a desert dweller in school etc and now he is trying to deal with his psychological issues by posting Bediouin IQ bs on a internet forum. Who else goes around trying to talk about the great "arab world"?  I bet in real life this guy pretends to be from India or something. The real "arab" world is basically Yemen and sandistan. Other so called arab countries are genetically completely different to these soosmar khars and just share a dialect (which itself was constructed greatly by Persians).

We should not blame him for his pain. If your kind is known for nothing but terrorism, sand, camel urine, lizard etc, then at some point you will go full retard.

This afro arab at some point even claimed he has Iranian ancestry or something like that 

In any case, you will never find a person talking about such things like arab civilization etc in real life. Even on the internet these afro arabs rarely talk about their identity. Those of them that do, have psychosis. The real arab world is basically this:

*Warning, do not watch this is you don't like seeing Lizard munching.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blackmoon

The Last of us said:


> @2800 I have been permanently banned from the Middle eastern section. But if you ever see this camel urine drinking @Saif al-Arab anywhere outside that section talking bs, notify me and I'll put him on his afro arab a$$.
> 
> This guy has a serious case of inferiority complex. I think when he was growing up in Europe under his toilet cleaning uma he was probably severely bullied for being a desert dweller in school etc and now he is trying to deal with his psychological issues by posting Bediouin IQ bs on a internet forum. Who else goes around trying to talk about the great "arab world"?  I bet in real life this guy pretends to be from India or something. The real "arab" world is basically Yemen and sandistan. Other so called arab countries are genetically completely different to these soosmar khars and just share a dialect (which itself was constructed greatly by Persians).
> 
> We should not blame him for his pain. If your kind is known for nothing but terrorism, sand, camel urine, lizard etc, then at some point you will go full retard.
> 
> This afro arab at some point even claimed he has Iranian ancestry or something like that
> 
> In any case, you will never find a person talking about such things like arab civilization etc in real life. Even on the internet these afro arabs rarely talk about their identity. Those of them that do, have psychosis. The real arab world is basically this:
> 
> *Warning, do not watch this is you don't like seeing Lizard munching.*




He seems has mental or emotional issues , he spread hate and racist comments on all Iranian linked pages.
We have to report him all together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Blackmoon said:


> He seems has mental or emotional issues , he spread hate and racist comments on all Iranian linked pages.
> We have to report him all together.



Well as I said, years of bullying etc will make people like him develop inferiority complex. I guanrantee you this guy does not talk about his identity in real life. This retard claimed at some point he has Iranian, European ancestry etc 

I remember once, he was crying to the mods and was telling me he is going to put me on his ignore list but mods did not do anything, in the end, this afro arab was asking me to meet him in person  He chickened out of in the end of course.

Dealing with these afro arabs is easy. Just show him what his real arab world looks like. The sad/ funny thing here is this guy puts so much effort in his BS but in the end no-one takes him seriously and just trolls him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blackmoon

The Last of us said:


> Well as I said, years of bullying etc will make people like him develop inferiority complex. I guanrantee you this guy does not talk about his real identity in real life. This retard claimed at some point he has Iranian, European ancestry etc
> 
> I remember once, he was crying to the mod sand was telling me he is going to put me on his ignore list but mods did not do anything, in the end, this afro arab was asking me to meet him in person  He chickened out of course.
> 
> Dealing with these afro arabs is easy. Just show him with his real arab world looks like. The sad/ funny thing here is this guy puts so much effort in his BS but in the end no-one takes him seriously and just trolls him



Funnier he says his ancestors during prophet Muhammad and before that were worshiping god i wonder all the stories we heard about Arabs worshiping idols was true or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Blackmoon said:


> He seems has mental or emotional issues , he spread hate and racist comments on all Iranian linked pages.
> We have to report him all together.


He's metal sick. You can ask @rmi5 and @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blackmoon

For refreshing our feelings lets watch this video and laugh.


----------



## Aramagedon

@Blackmoon 

Un threadi ke tu arab section zadi sourcesh chi bud?


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> @Blackmoon
> 
> Un threadi ke tu arab section zadi sourcesh chi bud?


قناة المسيرة (@almasirah) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> @2800 I have been permanently banned from the Middle eastern section. But if you ever see this camel urine drinking @Saif al-Arab anywhere outside that section talking bs, notify me and I'll put him on his afro arab a$$.
> 
> This guy has a serious case of inferiority complex. I think when he was growing up in Europe under his toilet cleaning uma he was probably severely bullied for being a desert dweller in school etc and now he is trying to deal with his psychological issues by posting Bediouin IQ bs on a internet forum. Who else goes around trying to talk about the great "arab world"?  I bet in real life this guy pretends to be from India or something. The real "arab" world is basically Yemen and sandistan. Other so called arab countries are genetically completely different to these soosmar khars and just share a dialect (which itself was constructed greatly by Persians).
> 
> We should not blame him for his pain. If your kind is known for nothing but terrorism, sand, camel urine, lizard etc, then at some point you will go full retard.
> 
> This afro arab at some point even claimed he has Iranian ancestry or something like that
> 
> In any case, you will never find a person talking about such things like arab civilization etc in real life. Even on the internet these afro arabs rarely talk about their identity. Those of them that do, have psychosis. The real arab world is basically this:
> 
> *Warning, do not watch this is you don't like seeing Lizard munching.*


Nazaret darbare emzaye man chie?


Blackmoon said:


> قناة المسيرة (@almasirah) | Twitter


Ino az koja avordi? arabi ham baladi?

Rasti man vpnam moshkek dare vase hamin kickam felan kar nemikone.


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> Nazaret darbare emzaye man chie?
> 
> .



Deletesh kon Dadash. Don't come across as if you're obsessed with with these soosmar khars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> Ino az koja avordi? arabi ham baladi?
> 
> Rasti man vpnam moshkek dare vase hamin kickam felan kar nemikone.



این کانال رسمی انصارالله(حوثی ها) هست که اخبار میدانی میزاره در این فیلم نشون میده که نزدیک شهر نجران عربستان شدن
عربی در حد خوندن متن و فهمیدنش اره ولی صحبت کردن نه
عیب نداره عزیز هر وقت شد ادد کن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> Deletesh kon Dadash. Don't come across as if you're obsessed with with these soosmar khars.


Alan ino gozashtam neshun mide oghdeyi hastam?


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> Alan ino gozashtam neshun mide oghdeyi hastam?



Are Dadash, harchi bishtar benivise darabare in soomar khar, in toro obsessed neshoon mide.
Faghad vakhti in comment mikoneh darabreh Iran shoma reply kon, other than that, comment nakon darbarash. In ke be inchiza nemiarze. Soosmar khareh subhuman hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Dear Iranian pdf members I won't come back to pdf for at least one month. Bye bye everyone.
See u later.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Not in his domestic policies. They fit each other in some aspects.



That comparison is not fair. I think the fair and historically factual comparison would be between Erdogan of Turkey and Zia of Pakistan. In fact they are so similar to each other that many scholars have started to apply the terminology of Pakistanization of Turkey to define what Turkey is going through.


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAMAN
> 
> kiss me slowly , my skin is sensitive
> 
> @Serpentine @kollang @rahi2357 @2800 and others


HAPPY BIRTHDAY 1 year get older i wonder when u  ............... get a  ..........bride

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

@Abii @shahin watani (I'm forgetting the ID)

How are you doing bros?


----------



## The Last of us

@2800
Postamo delete kardam dadash. Khodam yekbar eshtebahi in aske koohe japonro post karde boodam va bad famidam ke in koohe damavand nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> @2800
> Postamo delete kardam dadash. Khodam yekbar eshtebahi in aske koohe japonro post karde boodam va bad famidam ke in koohe damavand nist.


Dastet dard nakone dadash. Merc yadavari kardi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine Yani chi umadi be man gir dadi un tasvire Iran nist vase chi gozashti?


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> @Serpentine Yani chi umadi be man gir dadi un tasvire Iran nist vase chi gozashti?



Khob tasvire Iran nist dg. Dorugh begam ke tasvire Irane?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Khob tasvire Iran nist dg. Dorugh begam ke tasvire Irane?


Na bia inja be man begu editesh konam na inke unja be man begi badesham begi age to iran zendegi bayad beduni in tasvire iran nist...
Man ke goftam behet copy pastesh kardam.

Iran Photos - Page 9


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> Na bia inja be man begu editesh konam na inke unja be man begi badesham begi age to iran zendegi bayad beduni in tasvire iran nist...
> Man ke goftam behet copy pastesh kardam.
> 
> Iran Photos - Page 9



Khob alan chi shode daghighan? chera narahati? 

Man migam shoma in forum ro ziadi jeddi migiri migi na.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Khob alan chi shode daghighan? chera narahati?
> 
> Man migam shoma in forum ro ziadi jeddi migiri migi na.


Dorost migi shoma man ye zare jedi gereftam.  Man emruz mikhastam masalan ta yeki do mah inja nayam chon enerji va vaghtam gerefte mishe. 
Bebakhshid ba narahati sobat kardam. 

Shab khosh dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> Dorost migi shoma man ye zare jedi gereftam.  Man emruz mikhastam masalan ta yeki do mah inja nayam chon enerji va vaghtam gerefte mishe.
> Bebakhshid ba narahati sobat kardam.
> 
> Shab khosh dadash



radife. shab bekheir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

I don't know may be I am very weak today but I feel very nostalgic and emotional towards the Iran-Iraq war days that I witnessed today. I am listening to the thread in Youtube:






and looking for Iran-Iraq March songs the ones that they put when there was an attack. It lasted sometimes the whole day. Don't know what they call them to do an effective search. If anyone has the link please post it here. I like to listen to it while working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Pilots song in Farsi and Azeri! lovely song:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY 1 year get older i wonder when u  ............... get a  ..........bride


Tnx bro 

wish you the same , only in 6 years instead 

you should visit Iran sometime , i'd be more than happy to host you dear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ResurgentIran



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

تغییر موضع ناگهانی بیلیونر ضد انقلاب:

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/5/29/1178324_175.mp3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

کدام تجهیزات ایرانی در Maks 2015 شرکت می‌کنند/ یک تغییر معنادار در غرفه ایران - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

?حراج ایران

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/22/w...-with-west-iran-gears-up-to-cash-in.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

DAESH (ISIL) branwash its forces about an Iran that is killing Takfiri mojahedin with letting France and Australian fighter jets to use its land and airports.... look at the map that ISIL published for his supporters!






برای مثال در یک انفجار که داعش عکس آن را در فضای مجازی منتشر کرده بمب‌گذاری در شهر "رمادی" در استان "الانبار" بوده و عامل انتحاری بنا به توصیف عکس مستقیما به بهشت رفته است!!!!!!!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Exclusive interview of Salehi: Exclusive: Iran’s atomic czar explains how he helped seal the Iran nuclear agreement | Science/AAAS | News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

scythian500 said:


> برای مثال در یک انفجار که داعش عکس آن را در فضای مجازی منتشر کرده بمب‌گذاری در شهر "رمادی" در استان "الانبار" بوده و عامل انتحاری بنا به توصیف عکس مستقیما به بهشت رفته است!!!!!!!!!.


The latest news from "Serat Press" says the horse got scared on the "Serat Bridge" and the guy fell into Hell! The reason was the horse not wearing eye patch, which was blown away by the explosion! There are few suicide bombers in order to send people to get him out!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Ancient Civilization in Iran since 11000 years ago


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Ancient Civilization in Iran since 11000 years ago


dooste khubam, hameye irooniha va bishtar az oon hameye donya midoonan iran baraye bashariyat va history of world che khadamti karde... ziad vaghteto sare gozashte ha talaf nakon.... gozashte ha gozashte...bia roo irane emrooz focus beshim ta gozashte ha dar moghayese ba zamane hal zaeef tar be nazar biad....

Emrooz, historye ayande khahad bood...pas bejaye tamarkoz va manovre bish az had bar tarikhe ghavi biayeem rooye zamane halemoon va pishraftemoon va ghanaye farhangimoon monovr bedim...

ba vojoudi ke tarikhe chand hezar sale moheme...amma komaki be hale ma dar zamane hal nemikone.... mellat hayee bedoone tarikh emrooze borozg va ghabele ehteram shodan ke ayande az oonha be onvane bozorgan yad khahad kard.... 

hameye oonche ke shoma tekrar mikoni ro donya midoone... khodeto khaste nakon...

bia be nobeye khodemoon ye kari baraye taraghi va pishrafte bishtare keshvaremoon bokonim.... az eshtebahat, bi liaghati haye gozashte Iran dar chand hezar sale gozashte dars begirim va az noghate derakhshanesh baraye tahrike niroohaye konooni komak begirim.... 

ziadi manovr dadan roo tarikhe gozashte khoob nist... mesle mesri hayee ke alan roo tarikheshoon manovr midan vali vazyate haleshoon kheili bade va hamin gozashtashoon ro ham kharab mikone... amma khosh bakhtane Irane konooni too masire dorosti hast va dare ba shane gozashtash mirese...faghat ye kam talashe bishtar mikhad... 

bia roo bozorgiye emrooze iran manovr bedim... mersi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> dooste khubam, hameye irooniha va bishtar az oon hameye donya midoonan iran baraye bashariyat va history of world che khadamti karde... ziad vaghteto sare gozashte ha talaf nakon.... gozashte ha gozashte...bia roo irane emrooz focus beshim ta gozashte ha dar moghayese ba zamane hal zaeef tar be nazar biad....
> 
> Emrooz, historye ayande khahad bood...pas bejaye tamarkoz va manovre bish az had bar tarikhe ghavi biayeem rooye zamane halemoon va pishraftemoon va ghanaye farhangimoon monovr bedim...
> 
> ba vojoudi ke tarikhe chand hezar sale moheme...amma komaki be hale ma dar zamane hal nemikone.... mellat hayee bedoone tarikh emrooze borozg va ghabele ehteram shodan ke ayande az oonha be onvane bozorgan yad khahad kard....
> 
> hameye oonche ke shoma tekrar mikoni ro donya midoone... khodeto khaste nakon...
> 
> bia be nobeye khodemoon ye kari baraye taraghi va pishrafte bishtare keshvaremoon bokonim.... az eshtebahat, bi liaghati haye gozashte Iran dar chand hezar sale gozashte dars begirim va az noghate derakhshanesh baraye tahrike niroohaye konooni komak begirim....
> 
> ziadi manovr dadan roo tarikhe gozashte khoob nist... mesle mesri hayee ke alan roo tarikheshoon manovr midan vali vazyate haleshoon kheili bade va hamin gozashtashoon ro ham kharab mikone... amma khosh bakhtane Irane konooni too masire dorosti hast va dare ba shane gozashtash mirese...faghat ye kam talashe bishtar mikhad...
> 
> bia roo bozorgiye emrooze iran manovr bedim... mersi


داداش 4 تا کپی پست کردم اونقدام وقت نگرفت. من واسه هر تريدي که میزنم یه هدفی دارم، این رو هم زدم واسه اینکه نشون بدم ایران قبل 3000 سال پیش خرابه نبوده و کلی تمدن داشته. از نظر خودم من یکی از بهترین تريدهاي ایرانی رو زدم که تاحالا تو این سایت زده شده. اما شما حرفت درسته گذشته گذشته و باید رو حال تمرکز کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

scythian500 said:


> برای مثال در یک انفجار که داعش عکس آن را در فضای مجازی منتشر کرده بمب‌گذاری در شهر "رمادی" در استان "الانبار" بوده و عامل انتحاری بنا به توصیف عکس مستقیما به بهشت رفته است!!!!!!!!!.



خودکشی در ادیان ابراهیمی حکمش جهنمه بعد چطور هم خودکشی کنی هم چند نفر ادم بیگناه رو بکشی میری بهشت ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

این روس ها اگه از آمریکایی ها عوضي تر نباشن از اونا کمتر عوضي نیستن.

*چرا بوی تجزیه از یمن بلند می‌شود/ آیا اتفاقات یمن با تحولات سوریه مرتبط است؟
*
سفر مشهور محمد بن سلمان ولی‌عهد عربستان سعودی به مسکو در ۱۹ می و موافقت ضمنی وی با طرح پوتین در مورد ائتلاف جدید مبارزه با داعش در سوریه برای از بین بردن تروریسم را می‌توان آغازگر یک مرحله جدید دانست.


گروه بین‌الملل مشرق -فضای ژئو پلتیک و تلاش‌های دیپلماتیک بین طرف‌های اصلی پرونده‌های منطقه‌ای نشان می‌دهد که مرحله جدیدی از تحولات منطقه آغاز شده که سرفصل آن حل و فصل بحران و درگیری‌های ریشه دار منطقه‌ای از جمله در سوریه است. 

در ماه‌های اخیر تحولات شگفتی در عرصه مناسبات دیپلماتیک صورت گرفته است. سفر مشهور محمد بن سلمان ولی‌عهد عربستان سعودی به مسکو در ۱۹ می و موافقت ضمنی وی با طرح پوتین در مورد ائتلاف جدید مبارزه با داعش در سوریه برای از بین بردن تروریسم را می‌توان آغازگر این مرحله جدید دانست. در سایه همین توافق، علی مملوک مرد امنیتی بشار اسد در ۷ ژوئیه به جده رفت و با محمد بن سلمان دیدار کرد؛ خبری که از سوی مقامات سوریه تکذیب می‌شود. همچنین نشست دوحه بین وزرای خارجه آمریکا، روسیه و عربستان شکل گرفت، دو روز بعد ولید معلم به تهران سفر کرد تا در مورد طرح پوتین و ابتکار ایران برای حل بحران سوریه به بحث بپردازد. ادامه‌ی این رفت و آمدها و دیدار سیاسی، قرار است در روزهای آینده در مسکو دنبال شود.

همچنین کانال های دیپلماتیک بین تهران و مسکو با سفر محمدجواد ظریف به مسکو فعال‌تر از گذشته به کار خود ادامه می دهد. ولید المعلم، وزیر امور خارجه سوریه، پس از تهران به مسقط پایتخت عمان سفر کرد، پایتختی که محل حل و فصل پرونده‌های مختلف واقع شده است. سفر قریب‌الوقوع جفری فلتمن معاون آمریکایی بان‌کی‌مون دبیرکل سازمان ملل متحد به دمشق نیز یکی دیگر از شاخص های اعجاز گونه دوره سازش ها بود. در همین راستا در روزهای اخیرهیأتی از انصارالله یمن با یک گروه سازمان ملل در عمان دیدار کرده و در همان حال وزیر خارجه عربستان در رم اعلام کرد که حوثی‌ها جزئی از مردم یمن هستند. در ادامه دیدارهای مسقط یک طرح 10مادهای بین ارتش و انصارالله با جنبش جنوب تصویب شد که قرار است در ریاض نیز مورد بررسی قرار گیرد.



سعودی‌ها که نیازمند جدی در کسب پیروزی و حتی محدود در یمن هستند، به روش‌های مختلف درخواست کرده بودند که اجازه یک جای پای کوچک در عدن پبدا کنند. البته پس از هماهنگی بین انصارالله و جنبش جنوب برای واگذار کردن امنیت عدن و خلاء شکل گرفته، نیروهای سعودی، اماراتی و چند ملیتی از کشورهای عربی با کمک بمباران‌های وحشیانه، توانستند به بخش هایی از شهر عدن نفوذ کنند و سپس با همین شیوه از طریق پیاده کردن نیرو از دریا به ساحل با پوشش بمباران‌های شدید هوایی وارد بخش هایی از استان های حجة، لحج، تعز و بیضاء نیز شدند و اکنون برای تکرار همین سناریو در استان حدیده آماده می شوند تا مسیر نزدیک تری تا صنعا پایتخت یمن داشته باشند. 

با اینکه در توافق اخیر انصارالله و ارتش و جنبش جنوب ، استانهای جنوبی به آنها واگذار شده ولی به دلیل جنگ تبلیغاتی و اقدامات وحشیانه القاعده و جریان اصلاح اخوانی و نیروهای منصورهادی مجددآ نیروهای انصارالله مجبور شدند تا اقدام به پاکسازی استان‌ها و از جمله تعز، را آغاز کرده و آنها را تا حدودی به عقب برانند. سعودی‌ها که می‌خواستند طرف اصلی در هر گونه مذاکره ای باشند و برای خود حق وتو قائل هستند، در قبال مصوبه ی 10 ماده ای انصارالله و جنبش جنوب در آستانه شکست قرار گرفته‌اند. 

کلیات معادلات جدید که از سوی مسکو مطرح شده، گرچه ممکن است به حل و فصل برخی پرونده‌های منطقه‌ای از جمله بحران سوریه منجر شود، اما نشانه‌های ملموسی از طرح تجزیه یمن به دو بخش شمالی و جنوبی در آن دیده می‌شود.نکته جالب اینکه آمریکایی‌ها موافقت خود را با این طرح عنوان کرده و بر همین اساس در ماه‌های اخیر مسئولیت پرونده سوریه را بر عهده مسکو قرار داده اند. تا به دلیل تنگناهای راهبردی و تاکتیکی آمریکا که پروژه های گوناگون آنها تا به حال نتیجه ای جز شکست نداشته، رایزنی برای نشست مسکو 3 را تدارک نمایند. ظاهرا سعودی‌ها هم قول داده اند که با عقب کشیدن از سوریه زمینه یک پروسه سیاسی در سوریه را بپذیرند.
جالب اینجاست که سعودی‌ها در مذاکرات عنوان کرده‌اند که توقف حمایت‌های اقتصادی و نظامی آنها از مخالفان مسلح در سوریه می‌تواند 80درصد از نابسامانی‌های سوریه را مهار کرده و قطر و ترکیه با وجود تحرکات بین‌المللی در زمینه بحران سوریه، نقش چندانی در تحولات امنیتی این کشور ندارند.خصوصا اینکه روسیه با اطلاع آمریکا جنگنده میگ 31 را در اختیار سوریه قرار داده و آمریکا و آلمان اعلام کردند که موشک‌های پاتریوت خود را از ترکیه خارج می کنند این بدان معناست که طرح منطقه امن ترکیه در شمال سوریه نقش بر آب شده و ترکیه با گزینه های محدودی در سوریه روبرو است. 




بازیگران عرصه داخلی یمن اما با بروز ابعاد و زوایای طرح تجزیه‌طلبانه مذکور مخالفت خود با آن را آغاز کردند،‌ قاطع‌ترین مواضع از سوی انصارالله صادر شده و آنها تجاوز عربستان به یمن را در راستای منافع رژیم صهیونیستی برای تجزیه این کشور توصیف کردند. 

انصارالله اعتقاد دارد که در ائتلاف با گروه‌های داخلی یمن از جمله جنبش جنوبی می‌توانند جلوی طرح آمریکایی سعودی تجزیه یمن را بگیرند. جنبش انصار الله به خوبی می‌داند که متجاوزان سعودی با همراهی جریان‌های وابسته به عبد ربه منصور هادی و تکفیری‌ها بدنبال موقعیت مناسب تری در جنوب یمن هستند، آنها هم قسم شده اند که طرح تجزیه جنوب یمن از بخش‌های شمالی آن را دنبال کنند.



نکته مهم در این بحث این است که غرب و شرکای عرب منطقه‌ای آن، به دلیل بن بست‌های راهبردی برای محقق کردن اهداف خود در سوریه، اغماض روسیه در حملات اخیر و دیگر استان‌ها به منظور اشغال آنها را در ازاء چراغ سبز غرب به روسیه در پرونده سوریه قرار داده اند و البته خواستار یک مهم تضمین شده از منافع خود در سوریه در مسیر مذاکرات سیاسی توسط روسیه هستند.

نکته عجیب در این میان روحیه معامله گرانه مقامات کرملین است، هادی محمدی تحلیلگر مسائل راهبردی در این زمینه با انتقاد از سیاست‌های منفعت طلبانه مسکو تأکید کرد که با توجه به ائتلاف راهبردی روسیه با تهران ، مسکو باید در هر نوع معامله با آمریکا، منافع جمهوری اسلامی ایران را در نظر داشته باشد. چرا که ادامه این روند می‌تواند مقامات تهران را نسبت به تعهدات و التزامات مسکو در چارچوب توافق‌نامه‌های دوجانبه بدبین کرده و آنها را به این نتیجه برساند که روس‌ها ممکن است در زمینه ابعاد و منافع استراتژیک جمهوری اسلامی ایران نیز دست به معامله با دیگر طرف‌های بین‌المللی بزنند. 

در طرح معامله گرانه غرب درمورد یمن، چند نکته حائز اهمیت است؛ طبق این طرح یمن به دو بخش شمالی و جنوبی تقسیم خواهد شد که این امر با همراه کردن جنبش جنوب با سیاست‌های آل‌سعود امکان پذیر بوده و در ازای کمک های مالی اغوا کننده برگ برنده در جنوب یمن در دستان سعودی‌ها خواهد بود.

البته کار به اینجا ختم نشده و سعودی‌ها بعد از مجبور شدن به واگذاری یمن شمالی به انصار الله برای مناطق استراتژیک قسمت شمال نیز برنامه ریزی می کنند. به این معنا که علاوه بر بندر استراتژیک عدن و در اختیار داشتن تنگه راهبردی باب المندب، شهر بندری الحدیده و شهر نفت خیر شبوه و بسیاری از مناطق راهبردی و اقتصادی را به نفع بخش جنوبی مصادره خواهند کرد تا از این طریق اهرم های اقتصادی و راهبردی دولت شمال یمن به رهبری انصارالله را از دست آن ها خارج کند. 





البته خوسبختانه این طرح با هوشمندی انصارالله به بن بست کشیده شد و طی توافق انصارالله با جنبش جنوب یک مسیر یمنی - یمنی را رقم زده است که محل امیدی برای سعودی ها نیست.

انصارالله طی توافق با جنبش جنوب به دو هدف استراتژیک دست یافت: اول اینکه با این کار توانست طرح غرب برای معامله با یمن را زیر سوال ببرد و سعودی‌ها که دندان خود را برای همکاری با جنبش جنوب تیز کرده بودند ناامید سازد. زیرا با این طرح امنیت جنوب یمن بر عهده جنبش جنوب قرار گرفت و انصارالله اختیارات لازم را به آنان واگذار کرد و دیگر احتیاجی به معامله جنبش جنوب با آل سعود وجود نخواهد داشت.

دوم اینکه با این توافق فرصت جدیدی برای انصار الله فراهم شد تا با تمرکز بیشتر در استان‌های یمن شمالی که مورد تعرض مزدوران سعودی است را به سادگی پاکسازی کند.








پروسه مذاکرات سیاسی در مورد سوریه، اگر چه با مدیریت شکلی و محتوایی مشترک روسیه - ایران به پیش می رود ولی برخی نگرانی ها از رفتار پنهانی روسیه با آمریکا، می تواند بر عرصه های همکاری بین روسیه و تهران سایه بیاندازد. شواهد دیگری نیز در دست است که هرگونه رفتار دوگانه روسیه را منتفی میداند و معتقد است روسیه به دلیل شرایط ژئوپلتیکی جدید ایران، توانمندی‌ها و جایگاه منطقه ای و چالش‌های بزرگی که بین روسیه و آمریکا در بحث اوکراین وجود دارد، با نگاه نیاز به همکاری با ایران می اندیشد. لذا این فرض که روسیه وارد بده بستان جدی با غرب در پرونده سوریه و یا یمن شده باشد را منتفی میداند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

-


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Just one word...
> 
> BS
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for commenting in farsi
> 
> *بعد از یک سال بی خبری*
> 
> از نسل جدید فاتح به اسم 313 (با یاد قاهر ناکام ) رونمایی کردند
> 
> موشک های بالستیک تمام سوخت رو قبل از رسیدن به نقطه اوج ( نیمه راه )تموم می کنند
> ولی فاتج جدید تا اخرین لحظه برخورد موتورش روشن بود
> 
> *یک*: دود سیاه پشت موشک قبل از برخورد نشون میده که موشک لحظه ای پس از خاموش شدن موتور به هدف خورده و احتمالا فاصله بین هدف و نقطه پرتاب , تقریبا بیشتر از 150 کیلومتر نبوده
> 
> *دو: * زاویه کم و نزدیک به 45 درجه هنگام برخورد هم نشون میده که موشک در حداکثر برد خود به هدف خورده
> 
> یعنی برد حداکثر تقریبیش 150 یا کمی بیشتر است
> 
> تازه با این فاصله کم باز هم با اختلاف 20 متر رفت تو باقالیا
> 
> این نشون میده که حتی سنسور های دماغه موشک با استرس و ارتعاش بدنه کامپوزیتی جدید, کالیبره نبودند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حالا خلیج فارس رو نگاه کنید
> 
> زاویه 45 درجه برخود- موتور خاموش بدون دود - سنسور کالیبره با دقت بالا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rmi5
> حرفت تا اینجا درست بود
> ای کاش هیچ چیزی رونمایی نمی کردند
> 
> 
> 
> این هم نظر کارشناسی من




Are, vaallaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Just one word...
> 
> BS
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for commenting in farsi
> 
> *بعد از یک سال بی خبری*
> 
> از نسل جدید فاتح به اسم 313 (با یاد قاهر ناکام ) رونمایی کردند
> 
> موشک های بالستیک تمام سوخت رو قبل از رسیدن به نقطه اوج ( نیمه راه )تموم می کنند
> ولی فاتج جدید تا اخرین لحظه برخورد موتورش روشن بود
> 
> *یک*: دود سیاه پشت موشک قبل از برخورد نشون میده که موشک لحظه ای پس از خاموش شدن موتور به هدف خورده و احتمالا فاصله بین هدف و نقطه پرتاب , تقریبا بیشتر از 150 کیلومتر نبوده
> 
> *دو: * زاویه کم و نزدیک به 45 درجه هنگام برخورد هم نشون میده که موشک در حداکثر برد خود به هدف خورده
> 
> یعنی برد حداکثر تقریبیش 150 یا کمی بیشتر است
> 
> تازه با این فاصله کم باز هم با اختلاف 20 متر رفت تو باقالیا
> 
> این نشون میده که حتی سنسور های دماغه موشک با استرس و ارتعاش بدنه کامپوزیتی جدید, کالیبره نبودند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حالا خلیج فارس رو نگاه کنید
> 
> زاویه 45 درجه برخود- موتور خاموش بدون دود - سنسور کالیبره با دقت بالا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rmi5
> حرفت تا اینجا درست بود
> ای کاش هیچ چیزی رونمایی نمی کردند
> 
> 
> 
> این هم نظر کارشناسی من


نکته خوبی بود باید منتظر بود و دید که آیا ویدیو جدیدی میگذارند یا نه. این نمیتونه نقطه زن باشه با این ویدیو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 where the foOOOoK were you bro ? 

we missed u man . the fvck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Siavash said:


> نکته خوبی بود باید منتظر بود و دید که آیا ویدیو جدیدی میگذارند یا نه. این نمیتونه نقطه زن باشه با این ویدیو



حتی 500 کیلومتر هم نبود , بیچاره موشک با کمترین زاویه به زمین برخورد کرد
به نظر می رسه در حال گلاید  به سوی هدف بود
تراجکتوریش روی هدف مسلط نبود و خیلی زور زد تا به هدف رسید



بلندر said:


> عزیز دلم ، شما می دونی گلاید کردن برای یک موشک بالستیک به چه معناست !؟
> اگه واقعا گلاید کرده باشه ، جای شادی داره ...



من اون رو به طنز گفتم

گلاید کردن برای یک موشک بالستیک بدون بال , غیر ممکن و بی فایده هست

گلاید موقعی اتفاق میافته که موتور موشک خاموش باشه . و موشک( کروز) روی هدف خودش به زاویه تقریبا3 درجه فرود بیایید

البته به توجه به این که فاتح موتورش تقریبا روشن بوده و بالی نداشته , دیگر گلاید کردن معنا ندارد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*-*


----------



## The Last of us

@New 

Bro, congrats on becoming the first Iranian "Think tank".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

The Last of us said:


> @New
> 
> Bro, congrats on becoming the first Iranian "Think tank".


Thanks bro, hope I could be a little help for the betterment of this great forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> Thanks bro, hope I could be a little help for the betterment of this great forum.


Congrats New, you deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Dear @Serpentine
Will you please unify your posts in this thread with the type of other posts, bro.
I'll appreciate that.
Photo TimeLine of Human History




xenon54 said:


> Congrats New, you deserve it.


Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

یک بار هم که ما نخواستیم بزنیم توی دم روحانی ، بر و بچ توی تایپیک فاتح 330 ، یاورش رو استاد کردند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

mohsen said:


> Rohani on work. Aghareb,Fateh313,...
> فاتح 110 رو از هوا فضای سپاه تحویل بگیری دقتش رو نابود کنی بعد به اسم پیشرفت سنسور و ... واسه مردم نمایش بدی
> اون دودشم محض کمک به سیستمهای اپتیک دشمن هست!



من همیشه فکر می کردم طبق قانون اساسی سیستم نظامی تحت فرمان رهبری هست
ولی حالا به نظر می رسه که رئیس جمهور سیستم نظامی را هم تحت کنترل دارد
حداقل بخش مهمی از اون رو



mohsen said:


> اون دودشم محض کمک به سیستمهای اپتیک دشمن هست!




مردم از خنده ....بمیری الهی


----------



## mohsen

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> من همیشه فکر می کردم طبق قانون اساسی سیستم نظامی تحت فرمان رهبری هست
> ولی حالا به نظر می رسه که رئیس جمهور سیستم نظامی را هم تحت کنترل دارد
> حداقل بخش مهمی از اون رو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مردم از خنده ....بمیری الهی


وزارت دفاع زیر نظر رئیس جمهور هست عزیزم
ولی البته وقتی یه رئیس جمهور بی فکر پیدا میشه که تنها کاری که از دستش بر میاد کم کردن بودجه دفاعی و قبول محدودیت روی سیستمهای موشکی هست (بعلاوه رویای خرید میراژ) رهبری میتونه ورود کنه که کرد


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

raptor22 said:


> تعطیلات تابستانه ... خیلی وقف این دو کلمه برام بی معنی شده .....



رپتور جان عجب چشمی زدی ما را
خدا بگم چی کارت کنه





خدمت دوستان عزیزم بگم

پیرو همون لذت بردن از تعطیلات تابستانه قصد سفر داشتم اما العان تمام بدنم کوفته هست البته جاییم نشکسته

مخلوطی از کمر درد و زانو درد و گیجی و یک ماشین تازه خرید اسقاط شده, نتیجه کوباندن پراید به پیکان در 80 کیلومتر بر ساعت می باشد


پیکان افسانه ای که نتوانست جان مرا بگیرد و به هدفش نرسید












این هم چیزی که من درش بودم و جانم را نجات داد










پلیس , راننده *** پیکان را مقصر اعلام کرد . مرد* *** مثل ** پیچید جلوی من و راه رو بست

ملالی نیست من نیز از زنده ماندن خویش خوشحالم و در فکر اوتول از دست رفته مویه می کنم


دوستار همگی شما


بخشی بود از سفرنامه ابو شهریار
94 سی ام امرداد

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rmi5

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> رپتور جان عجب چشمی زدی ما را
> خدا بگم چی کارت کنه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خدمت دوستان عزیزم بگم
> 
> پیرو همون لذت بردن از تعطیلات تابستانه قصد سفر داشتم اما العان تمام بدنم کوفته هست البته جاییم نشکسته
> 
> مخلوطی از کمر درد و زانو درد و گیجی و یک ماشین تازه خرید اسقاط شده, نتیجه کوباندن پراید به پیکان در 80 کیلومتر بر ساعت می باشد
> 
> 
> پیکان افسانه ای که نتوانست جان مرا بگیرد و به هدفش نرسید
> 
> View attachment 249312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> این هم چیزی که من درش بودم و جانم را نجات داد
> 
> 
> View attachment 249314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پلیس , راننده کور پیکان را مقصر اعلام کرد . مردک کاوچران مثل خر پیچید جلوی من و راه رو بست
> 
> ملالی نیست من نیز از زنده ماندن خویش خوشحالم و در فکر اوتول از دست رفته مویه می کنم
> 
> 
> دوستار همگی شما
> 
> 
> بخشی بود از سفرنامه ابو شهریار
> 94 سی ام امرداد



Hamin ke khodet chizi nashodi, hamin khoub hast. ishaallaa yek maashin e behtar mikhari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Dear @Serpentine
> Will you please unify your posts in this thread with the type of other posts, bro.
> I'll appreciate that.
> Photo TimeLine of Human History


Congratulations on the new title bro. You should be active on forum more often, you barely visit now.

Omidvaram dg az on dava haie talkh ro beine shoma va saierin nabinim inja. 

It's already done.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> Hamin ke khodet chizi nashodi, hamin khoub hast. ishaallaa yek maashin e behtar mikhari



خیلی چاکریم
اره قربونت برم . گربه ایرانی هفت تا جون داره


پس از تصادف در پیکان باز شد . زن و بچه راننده پیکان از در سمت راست به بیرون پرت شدند
و اوضاعشون هم خراب بود


ولی خوب کابین پراید سالم موند . من مثل همیشه کمربند رو بسته بودم و از جام تکون نخوردم
فقط یخورده گردنم کشیده شد و زانوم پرس

یادم میاد خیلی عادی اومدم پایین و فیوز ماشین رو کشیدم و شروع کردم به گرفتن چند تا عکس ...
بعدش هم از ماشین فاصله گرفتم چون هوا گرم و احتمال اتش سوزی وجود داشت

خیلی جنتلمن روی گارد ریل نشستم تا پلیس و راهداری و اورژانس و یدک کش اومدن



قسمت بعدی پیام اضطراری/ من نباید زنده بمانم رو باید از تصادف من درست کنند
فکر کنم این هفته نشنال جئوگرافیک نشونش بده

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@New

اقا من هم تبریک می گم


هوای بروبچ رو بیشتر نگه دار
جای دوری نمیره با مرام


------------------------------------------------------------------------------


haman10 said:


> khoda ru shokr ke khoobi dadash . vaghean narahat shodam
> 
> joonet salamat aziz . mashin fadaye saret dadash .
> 
> sadaghe yadet nare



قربانت
حتما یادم نمیره

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

Serpentine said:


> Congratulations on the new title bro. You should be active on forum more often, you barely visit now.
> 
> Omidvaram dg az on dava haie talkh ro beine shoma va saierin nabinim inja.
> 
> *It's already done.*


What is so done?hmmmmm?

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Slav Defence said:


> What is so done?hmmmmm?
> 
> regards





Look at the post I quoted, he asked me to unify my post so it look like others in his thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Serpentine said:


> Look at the post I quoted, he asked me to unify my post so it look like others in his thread.


Oh no,I thought to recover some action against some spicy constipated anti-iran theorist.I mean,I expected that you could have issued some warning to such poster,but oh well..it is another boring thread merge! 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Dear @Serpentine
> Will you please unify your posts in this thread with the type of other posts, bro.
> I'll appreciate that.
> Photo TimeLine of Human History
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.


The hell ? 

you're a "think tank" ? lol lol

Tabrik

ishala yek review az raftaret dashte bashi va mohtaramane tar barkhord koni ba afrad .

hamoon @islam shall be the winner ru ma kheyli doost dashtim be khoda .



Shahryar Hedayati said:


> پیکان افسانه ای که نتوانست جان مرا بگیرد و به هدفش نرسی


khoda ru shokr ke khoobi dadash . vaghean narahat shodam 

joonet salamat aziz . mashin fadaye saret dadash . 

sadaghe yadet nare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

SOHEIL said:


> خیلی تند میری برادر
> 
> رگ گردن تو از من که کلفت تر نیست
> 
> تمام حرف هایی که اینجا زده میشه حدس و گمان هست
> 
> آخه شما از پرتاب یه پروتوتایپ تشخیص دادی که موشک دان گرید شده !؟
> 
> می دونم انتظار یه ظاهر جدید داشتید
> 
> ولی یه نگاهی به سایوز روسها بندازید
> 
> بعد 60 سال هنوز به طراحی موشک دست نزدن
> 
> وقتی یه چیزی خوب کار می کنه مدرنیزه می کننش
> 
> تغییری توش نمی دن
> 
> این موشک خیلی هم خوبه ... بهتر هم خواهد شد


من اصلا به ظاهرش کاری ندارم
داین گرید هم نشده ریده مان گرید شده
چطور دم از افزایش دقت میزنن وقتی که توی نمونه به قول شما پروتوتایپ دقت کاهش هم پیدا کرده؟ صد رحمت به زلزالهای سپاه
اون دود موشک رو چی میگی که انگار داره داد میزنه بیاید منو بزنید؟

من هیچ دلیلی ندارم که بخوام پس رفت رو پیشرفت فرض کنم هر وقت این عیبهاش رفع شد اون وقت ما هم میگیم خوبه
پدر کشتگی هم با وزارت دفاع نداریم - البته ریدمان *های* تاریخیشون در یاد همه هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Congratulations on the new title bro. You should be active on forum more often, you barely visit now.


Thanks bro, I'll do my best

@Serpentine bro,
I think the photo in the first post of that thread is not loading properly, or it might be a problem with my PC, but if you too have problem seeing the photo in the first post of that thread would you please replace it with the photo in the link below.
http://www.pentecostaltheology.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/World-History.jpg
BTW, as that thread is almost done, may you please transfer it to a more appropriate location, I mean section.
Thanks in advance. 




haman10 said:


> Tabrik


Thanks my dear,
I'll do my best to be a good representative of Iranian rich and deep-rooted culture on this forum.
And please never deprive me of your always constructive and goodwill criticisms.
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> آخه من نمیدونم شما چرا همه چی را به روحانی و احمدینژاد نسبت میدی
> فاتح 110 که مربوط به سال 2002 و دوران خاتمی است در ضمن طراحی اون هم مال Iran Aviation Industries Organization (IAIO) هستش


واسه همون دلیلی که اون وضع رونمایی قاهر رو گردن احمدی نژاد انداختن
------
اون فاتحی که ما در موردش بحث میکنیم و به دقتش مینازیم محصول هوافضای سپاه هست
وزارت دفاع هم فقط مسئول تولید انبوهش بود تا الان که دیگه مسئول ریده مانش شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> واسه همون دلیلی که اون وضع رونمایی قاهر رو گردن احمدی نژاد انداختن
> ------
> اون فاتحی که ما در موردش بحث میکنیم و به دقتش مینازیم محصول هوافضای سپاه هست
> وزارت دفاع هم فقط مسئول تولید انبوهش بود تا الان که دیگه مسئول ریده مانش شد


من نمیدونم اولش مال کجا بود ولی فکر کنم توی یک بریده روزنامه که در باره فتح توی ایران دیفنس نت یک نفر گذاشته بود گفته بود که طرح فاتح یک پایان نامه دانشگاهی بوده که بهش توجه شد و نتیجه اش این خانواده موشک بود.
الان هم به نظر من این فاتح 313 تنها مشکلی که داره اینه که خواستن چند تا سیاست مدار را آروم کنن یک مقدار زود رونماییش کردن وگرنه مطمین هستم همین الان هم دارن روش کار میکنن تا 5 الی 6 ماهه دیگه هم که تنظیم هماهنگسازی زیر سیستمهای اون آماده بشه , تبدیل یه یک موشک میشه که فقط آمریکا و روسیه میتونن بگن یک چیزی در کلاس اون دارن.
این وضع رونماییها هم بخاطر اینه که متاسفانه توی کشور ما اجازه میدن هروقت سیاست مدار ها یک جا کم آوردن از نیروهای مسلح نابه بگذارند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Tomyris I saw the below picture from centralclubs a while ago, it answers your questions regarding S-300.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

rmi5 said:


> @Tomyris I saw the below picture from centralclubs a while ago, it answers your questions regarding S-300.



I do not understand much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

doostan shabetoon bekheir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Tomyris said:


> I do not understand much


It's a comparison between PAC-2, PAC-3(Patriot), S-300-V and Antey-2500.
Red color is showing Antey, and Green one is S-300-V. Each axis shows one of the specifications such as range, max Height, min RCS of target, ...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

The lizard eaters can vote now:

First time ever: Saudi women can now register to vote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Thanks bro, I'll do my best
> 
> @Serpentine bro,
> I think the photo in the first post of that thread is not loading properly, or it might be a problem with my PC, but if you too have problem seeing the photo in the first post of that thread would you please replace it with the photo in the link below.
> http://www.pentecostaltheology.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/World-History.jpg
> BTW, as that thread is almost done, may you please transfer it to a more appropriate location, I mean section.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks my dear,
> I'll do my best to be a good representative of Iranian rich and deep-rooted culture on this forum.
> And please never deprive me of your always constructive and goodwill criticisms.
> Thanks



I can't see the picture either. A better option to link would be to upload it since links can become unreliable. In fact this seems to be exactly what has happened here.

@New Congratulations on becoming a TT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> I think the photo in the first post of that thread is not loading properly, or it might be a problem with my PC, but if you too have problem seeing the photo in the first post of that thread would you please replace it with the photo in the link below.
> http://www.pentecostaltheology.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/World-History.jpg
> BTW, as that thread is almost done, may you please transfer it to a more appropriate location, I mean section.
> Thanks in advance.



The photo was fixed and thread moved to military history section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

@The Last of us 
These videos are for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

Daneshmand said:


> @The Last of us
> These videos are for you.



Really nice videos bro. I really like Material science. At some point, I wanted to do material science and then go back to Iran and share my knowledge and encourage more work in this field as material science is key in things like Military (jet engine blades), but I ended up going into another field.

That last video was awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tomyris

The Last of us said:


> Really nice videos bro. I really like Material science. At some point, I wanted to do material science and then go back to Iran and share my knowledge and encourage more work in this field as material science is key in things like Military (jet engine blades), but I ended up going into another field.
> 
> That last video was awesome!


a true patriot

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jammersat

Tomyris said:


> a true patriot



nah , he's just a "Last of some group of people" perhaps those who don't fit in


----------



## Serpentine

Daneshmand said:


> @The Last of us
> These videos are for you.





The Last of us said:


> Really nice videos bro. I really like Material science. At some point, I wanted to do material science and then go back to Iran and share my knowledge and encourage more work in this field as material science is key in things like Military (jet engine blades), but I ended up going into another field.
> 
> That last video was awesome!



Don't you guys dare talking about my major and field of expertise when I'm not here. 











 joking

@Daneshmand, thanks for sharing the videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

Serpentine said:


> Don't you guys dare talking about my major and field of expertise when I'm not here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joking
> 
> @Daneshmand, thanks for sharing the videos.




You're studying material science? That's great bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Don't you guys dare talking about my major and field of expertise when I'm not here.









Yo ! niggaz don't be talking about material science .

i'm calling them NOPO . this is a national security issue right there .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Did everyone enjoy their summer?
I worked entire summer without requesting holiday (not even a week or few days). Im a retard.
Now back to studies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Did everyone enjoy their summer?
> I worked entire summer without requesting holiday (not even a week or few days). Im a retard.
> Now back to studies


We choose our path when we chose our major .

enjoy ? i was yelled at today by an attending for forgetting to write a patient's on-service note . the guy was on our service , went to ICU for like 24h and came back .

that was it . now it's my job to write a 24 page article on how he has been doing since he has got into hospital .

F that man . it's not like he is going to read that whole 24 page article . 

i hate my life . this summer i haven't had one day to myself

sometimes i think i should write a passed-out patient's G.A like this : completely alert , no distress and 100% compliant 

then when he/she dies and if their families ask for investigation , the attending is F-up for signing my on-service note without reading it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Seems, not so good lol


----------



## haman10

bsruzm said:


> Seems, not so good lol


yeah tell me about it angelman 

@Daneshmand @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @The Last of us 

roozetoon mobarak azizan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> The lizard eaters can vote now:
> 
> First time ever: Saudi women can now register to vote


Vote for what? electing the king? the president? Funny that in their way to vote women are needed to accompany a MAHRAM and of course not being able to drive!


----------



## scythian500

آلمان برای اسراییل ساعر 6 را می سازد+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

_*دلیل عجیب اسرای عراقی برای اعتصاب غذا !*_

اعتصاب غذای گروهی از اسرای عراقی مستقر در پادگان حشمتیه وارد دوازدهمین روز خود شد . اسرای عراقی که اعتصاب غذا کرده اند طی اطلاعیه ای خواست های خود را به دو زبان فارسی و عربی انتشار دادند .

در این اطلاعیه با اشاره به این که « ما اسرای عراقی مستقر در بخش 2 کمپ 2 پادگان حشمتیه از تاریخ 20 مرداد ماه اعتصاب غذای خود را آغاز کردیم و تا تحقق خواست هایمان به اعتصاب ادامه خواهیم داد»

*خواست های سربازان اعتصاب کننده عراقی عبارت است از ؛*

جهت خدمت به مجروحین نیروهای مسلح جمهوری اسلامی ایران از مقامات مسئول می خواهیم با اهدای ماهیانه مقداری از خون ما برحسب تعیین پزشکان اقدام نمایند.

از مقامات مسئول می خواهیم روزانه به مدت 10 ساعت از انرژی کاری ما در جهت خدمت به جمهوری اسلامی به طور مجانی استفاده نمایند که اجر ما با خدا است .

ما در انتظار فرمان امام خمینی رهبر انقلاب و بنیانگذار جمهوری اسلامی ایران و دیگر مقامات مسئول جهت فداکاری برای پیروزی اسلام به سر می بریم ، جان و خون و خانواده های خود را وقف امت اسلامی و امام خمینی می کنیم.

در بخش پایانی این بیانیه آمده است : ما به اعتصاب غذای خود ادامه خواهیم داد تا برای جهانیان ثابت کنیم علیرغم این که جمهوری اسلامی ایران به یاری محرومان و مستضعفان آمده است ما اجبارا به این جنگ کشانده شدیم . (6)

فارس منتشر کرد رازهای زندگی ژنرال ایرانی/حاج قاسم چگونه زندگی می‌کند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> We choose our path when we chose our major .
> 
> enjoy ? i was yelled at today by an attending for forgetting to write a patient's on-service note . the guy was on our service , went to ICU for like 24h and came back .
> 
> that was it . now it's my job to write a 24 page article on how he has been doing since he has got into hospital .
> 
> F that man . it's not like he is going to read that whole 24 page article .
> 
> i hate my life . this summer i haven't had one day to myself
> 
> sometimes i think i should write a passed-out patient's G.A like this : completely alert , no distress and 100% compliant
> 
> then when he/she dies and if their families ask for investigation , the attending is F-up for signing my on-service note without reading it


Make it a case report.
By the way they let you go easy on that . If we did that the punishment was at least two extra night in hospital. You basically only asked to cop the patients file.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

JEskandari said:


> at least two extra night in hospital.


WTF ? do you work in gitmo bay by any chance ?

thats just unfair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

ResurgentIran said:


> Did everyone enjoy their summer?
> I worked entire summer without requesting holiday (not even a week or few days). Im a retard.
> Now back to studies








@haman10 
Sorryyyyyyyyyyyy bro. I was super busy but finally got two days off to thank some posts ( = announce my presence  ) and to visit this paradise , Abbas Abaad :






BTW !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 249784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249785
> 
> 
> @haman10
> Sorryyyyyyyyyyyy bro. I was super busy but finally got two days off to thank some posts ( = announce my presence  ) and to visit this paradise , Abbas Abaad :
> View attachment 249805
> 
> 
> 
> BTW !!!!!
> View attachment 249810


When I have tons of new notifications, I know that glorious rahi is back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> WTF ? do you work in gitmo bay by any chance ?
> 
> thats just unfair


Its called medical training . When we finished training then it will be alot easier. 
By the way you knew some of our internal medicine professors were always angry and maybe it has something to do with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*صعود 16 پله‌ای ایران در کیفیت تولید علم*

نویسنده: وحید دیّانی دوشنبه, 02 شهریور 1394 ساعت 01:22 دیدگاه




دکتر محمدجواد دهقانی

به گفته‌ی دکتر محمد جواد دهقانی، سرپرست پایگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلام (ISC)، ایران در زمینه‌ی کیفیت تولید علم با صعودی 16 پله‌ای در سال اخیر مواجه بوده که ناشی از روند صعودی افزایش کیفیت تحقیقات در سال‌های اخیر بوده است.


دکتر محمدجواد دهقانی ضمن اعلام پیشرفت چشمگیر ایران در افزایش کیفیت پژوهش‌های خود، در مصاحبه با خبرنگار خبرگزاری مهر اعلام کرد:

اولین بند از سیاست های کلان علم و فناوری ابلاغی مقام معظم رهبری مرجعیت علمی و فناوری است. هر چند کمیت تولید علم عاملی برای افزایش مرجعیت علمی است، اما مطالعه‌ی کشور ترکیه و مقایسه آن با جمهوری اسلامی ایران نشان می‌دهد که کشورها بایستی علاوه بر تکیه بر کمیت تولید علم، مرجعیت علمی را نیز سرلوحه سیاست های علمی قرار دهند. از همین رو، مرجعیت علمی و فناوری در سیاست های کلان علم و فناوری به عنوان اولین بند مورد تاکید قرار گرفته است تا همزمان با افزایش کمیت تولید علم، اهمیت مضاعفی برای کیفیت تحقیقات نیز قائل باشیم. پایگاه استنادی اسکوپوس در سال ۲۰۰۵ تعداد ۱۸۵۲۱۶۴ مدرک را نمایه کرده که این تعداد در سال ۲۰۱۴ به ۲۷۱۹۱۰۶ مدرک افزایش یافته است.






*کمیت تولد علم ۵ برابر شده است*
دهقانی در مورد کمیت مقالات نیز اظهار داشته که به موازات افزایش کمیت تولید علم در دنیا، تعداد مدارک بین‌المللی ایران نیز در طول سال‌های گذشته به شکل چشمگیری افزایش یافته است. بررسی اطلاعات پایگاه استنادی اسکوپوس تا همین تاریخ نشان می دهد که کمیت تولید علم کشور در ۱۰ سال گذشته ۵ برابر شده است. جمهوری اسلامی ایران در سال ۲۰۰۵ میلادی تعداد ۸۱۷۳ مدرک بین المللی منتشر کرده که این تعداد در سال ۲۰۱۴ میلادی به ۴۱۲۶۹ مدرک رسیده است.






سرپرست ISC افزوده است:

کمیت تولید علم تنها در جمهوری اسلامی ایران در حال افزایش نبوده، بلکه گروه قابل ملاحظه‌ای از کشورهای دنیا در این زمینه با یکدیگر در حال رقابت هستند؛ به نحوی که کمیت تولید علم دنیا در ۱۰ سال گذشته ۱.۵ برابر شده است. به صورت همزمان، جمهوری اسلامی ایران نیز سهم خود از کل کمیت تولید علم دنیا را افزایش داده و از همین جهت رتبه‌ی بهتری را کسب کرده است که نشان از توانایی علمی پژوهشگران کشور دارد.






دکتر محمدجواد دهقانی در ادامه ضمن اشاره به این نکته که سهم تولید علم کشور از ۰.۴۴% (چهل و چهار صدم درصد) در سال ۲۰۰۵ به ۱.۵۲% (یک ممیز پنجاه و دو صدم درصد) در سال ۲۰۱۴ افزایش یافته است، عنوان داشته:

رتبه‌ی تولید علم ایران نیز از ۳۴ در سال ۲۰۰۵ به ۱۶ در سال ۲۰۱۴ ارتقاء یافته است. در مقایسه، کشور ترکیه در سال ۲۰۰۵ رتبه ۲۰ تولید علم دنیا را در اختیار داشت و در سال ۲۰۱۴ رتبه این کشور به ۱۹ ارتقاء پیدا کرد. در سال ۲۰۰۵ ترکیه ۱۴ رتبه بالاتر از ایران قرار داشت.






*کاهش کیفیت تحقیقات در ترکیه*
رئیس مرکز منطقه ای اطلاع رسانی علوم و فناوری (RICeST) نیز مقایسه‌ای از روند پیشرفت کیفیت پژوهش در ایران و ترکیه انجام داده و افزوده است:

اما آیا کیفیت تحقیقات کشور نیز در طول سال های گذشته بهبود یافته است؟ روند توسعه علمی کشور ترکیه نشان می دهد که کیفیت تحقیقات در این کشور یک سیر نزولی داشته است. اصلی‌ترین شاخص پذیرفته شده برای سنجش کیفیت تحقیقات در دنیای علم، استنادها هستند. استناد به معنی سند و مبنا قرار دادن چیزی یا به عبارت دیگر تکیه کردن بر آن است. هر چند انتشار نتایج پژوهش در معتبرترین مجلات بین المللی خود نشان‌دهنده‌ی اهمیت پژوهش است، اما تمامی این پژوهش‌ها از لحاظ کیفیت و مرجعیت یکی نیستند. استنادها نشان می‌دهند کدام پژوهش از دیگری بهتر است. یافته‌های علمی جامعه علم بین‌الملل حاکی از آن است که هر چه کیفیت پژوهش بیشتر باشد، تعداد استنادهای آن نیز بیشتر است. رتبه‌ی استنادی کشور ترکیه در سال ۲۰۰۵ برابر با ۲۵ و ایران در همین سال در رتبه ۳۸ قرار داشت. ترکیه در سال ۲۰۰۹ توانست به جایگاه بهتری دست پیدا کند و رتبه ۲۲ دنیا را در اختیار گیرد. در همین سال علیرغم رشد رتبه‌ی استنادی کشور، ایران در جایگاه ۳۰ دنیا قرار داشت. در سال ۲۰۱۴ ترکیه با هفت پله نزول در جایگاه ۲۹ دنیا قرار گرفت؛ اما جمهوری اسلامی ایران با یک حرکت مداوم رتبه ۲۲ استنادی دنیا را در سال ۲۰۱۴ کسب کرد.






*بهبود کیفیت تحقیقات در کشور*
دهقانی در پایان مصاحبه‌ی خود با اشاره به نتایج مثبت آمارها گفت:

واقعیت های ثبت شده در پایگاه استنادی اسکوپوس نشان می دهند هر چند رتبه کمیت تولید علم جمهوری اسلامی ایران بالاتر از رتبه کیفیت تحقیقات کشور است، اما پژوهشگران کشور به صورت مداوم در حال بهبود کیفیت تحقیقات در کشور هستند. بر خلاف ترکیه که بیشتر بر کمیت تولید علم تمرکز کرده است، پژوهشگران کشور به کیفیت تحقیقات نیز توجه داشته‌اند.

در نهایت باید خاطر نشان کرد که کسب مرجعیت علمی و فناوری دنیا آنچنانکه در سند سیاست‌های کلان علم و فناوری نیز ذکر شده نیاز به جهاد مستمر علمی دارد و برنامه‌ریزی در جهت بهبود هر چه بهتر وضعیت موجود علاوه بر توجه به کمیت و کیفیت تولید علم، راهبرد مدیریت و هدایت آن در جهت تبدیل به فناوری و نوآوری در جهت رفع نیازهای کشور با توجه به آمایش سرزمین و نوآوری باید محوریت یابد.

صعود 16 پله‌ای ایران در کیفیت تولید علم - زومیت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> BTW !!!!!


Tnx bro 

love you like a brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان ميدونين حمله ی مغول ها به ایران که کل ایران رو نابود کرد با تحریک عرب ها صورت گرفت

خلیفه عباسی الناصر لدین الله با سلطان محمد خوارزمشاه میانه خوبی نداشت و از هر فرصت ممکن برای تحریک حکومتهای محلی در شرق علیه خوارزمشاه استفاده می کرد و قدرتمندی سلطان محمد برای دستگاه خلافت چنان خطری بود که خلیفه باطناَ بی میل نبود که حریف خود را به دست مغولان بیند و از شر او راحت گردد. برای اثبات این ادعا شواعد تاریخی زیاد وجود دارد که به چند مورد اشاره می شود : 
ابن اثیر که خود ناظر آخرین دوره خلافت عباسی و حملات مغول بوده است با صریح ترین تعبیر نقش خلیفة عباسی الناصر لدین الله را در کشاندن مغولان به سرزمینهای اسلامی تأیید کرده و می نویسد: 
«آنچه ایرانیان به او نسبت داده اند که او مغولان را در مورد بلاد اسلامی به طمع انداخته و در این رابطه با آنها به نامه نگاری پرداخته درست است این ضربة عظیمی است که هر گناه بزرگی در مقابل آن کوچک است [۹] 
ابوالغداء (۷۲۹ ه ق ) یکی دیگر از مورخین اهل سنت نیز این امر را تأیید کرده و می گوید: 
«از دشمنی که میان ناصر و خوارزمشاه وجود داشت ناصر می خواست که خوارزمشاه گرفتار آنان (مغولها) باشد و قصد عراق نکند [۱۰]
در روایت دیگری از قول «روبروک» که خود در دستگاه مغول بوده آمده است ک
ه : «بار دیگر سفیر خلیفه بقرافروم رسید این فرستاده مأموریت داشت تا با امپراطور جدید قرارداد صلح منعقد سازد و متعهد گردد که ده هزار سوار برای پیشبرد فتوحات در ایران در اختیار مغولان گذارد خان مغول خواستار آن بود که خلیفه تمام استحکامات قلاع خود را ویران کند و البته این پیشنهاد توسط سفیر خلیفه رد شد [۱۱]
میرخواند صاحب روضه الصفا می نویسد: «خلیفه از روی ناچاری به این فرمانروا یعنی تموچین روی آورد تا خطری را که از جانب همسایگان متوجه قلمرو خلافت بود دفع نماید [۱۲]
پاول هرن نیز عقیدة استمداد خلیفة عباسی از خان مغول را تأیید کرده و می نویسد : 
باید گفت در این موقع هستی خلیفه در خطر بود زیرا خوارزمشاه مصمم بود خلیفه را از سیاسی ظاهری و روحانی محروم کند و به جای او یک خلیفه از علویان منصوب دارد و ناصر لدین الله از ترس جان چنگیزخان را برای حمله به ایران تشویق کرد چنگیزخان در اجابت این دعوت فرصت را از دست نداد [۱۳]
اشپولر با استناد به نوشته میرخواند این توهم را که ارتباط خلیفه با چنگیزخان از ناحیه مخالفان مذهبی خلیفه طرح شده باشد رد کرده و می نویسد: «اکنون نمی توان با اطمینان گفت که آیا خلیفه خود در وارد کردن بزرگترین ضربة تاریخ بر عالم اسلام مصمم بوده است یا نه . اما سر زدن چنین عملی از الناصر لدین الله که سخت سرگم سیاست بود غیرممکن نمی نماید چون میرخواند در ارسال این پیغام از جانب خلیفه به خان مغول تردیدی نداشته است می توان گفت که در آن عصر دیگران نیز آن را متحمل می دانسته اند از آن گذشته به دشواری می توان پذیرفت که در قرن نهم به منظور سود جویانه ای چنین خبری را اشاعه داده باشد [۱۴]
بارتولد معتقد است که چون میان خوارزمشاه و بغداد کدورتی بوده این خبر به صورت شایعات مبهم انتشار داشته است بدین سبب تصور نمی رود که خبر مربوط به دعوت مغولان از طرف ناصر خلیفه علیه خوارزمشاهیان شایان توجه و مهم باشد [۱۵] .

موفقیت - حمله مغول به ایران؟چرا و چگونه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Fighters from Isis parading in Raqqa, northern Syria, where the ‘Islamic State’ has its capital; Iranian-backed Shia militia are already fighting the group on the ground in Iran

*War with Isis: Iran seeks to join international coalition battling militants as part of significant shift in its foreign policy
*
Iranian envoys have been busily lobbying Sunni states to admit the nation to the coalition combating the extremists in Iran, and wants to extend its operations to Syria
Tuesday 18 August 2015

*Iran is seeking to join the international coalition’s war with Isis in a move with huge repercussions for Syria’s civil war.
*
As part of a new diplomatic offensive following the successful negotiations with world powers over its nuclear programme, the predominant Shia state in the Middle East is making a concerted effort at building bridges with neighbouring Sunni states – traditionally regarded as rivals – in a significant shift in the country’s foreign policy.

A projected plan for Tehran to join an alliance alongside the West and Arab states against the Islamist group, with Russia also a member, was discussed during a visit by the Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif to Moscow this week.





Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif with Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov in Moscow on Monday (EPA)

The deputy foreign minister Hossein Amir-Abdollahian made an unexpected trip to Saudi Arabia recently to speak about Isis. Mr Zarif, meanwhile, has visited Lebanon, Kuwait and also Qatar. After the last meeting, the Qatari Foreign Minister, Khalid al-Attiyah, said there was a need to have a “serious dialogue with the Iranians” over mutual security concerns.

Ending the conflict in Yemen, where a Saudi-led coalition is carrying out air strikes on Shia Houthi rebels, is, say the Iranians, their most urgent concern. But joining a broad-based campaign against Isis has become an increasingly public goal for Iran. Tehran is already playing a part in fighting Isis in Iraq in a de facto co-operation with Washington.

The Americans have been carrying out air strikes while Iranian-backed Shia militias are fighting on the ground.

The Pentagon continues to stress that it is only providing air support for Shia militias under the command of Baghdad, but this line has blurred, most notably since March during the battle to recapture Tikrit. Both the countries insist, however that there is no joint military planning.




Smoke rises following an airstrike by a US-led coalition aircraft in Syria (Getty)

Now, Iran wants a more formalised alliance and to extend its role to Syria. A senior Iranian diplomat told _The Independent_: “There is no border at the moment between Iraq and Syria and Isis has its headquarters in Syria, so it is artificial to keep a campaign just to Iraq. After all, that is why Britain wants to join the Americans in extending bombing from Iraq to Syria. Iran can defeat Isis.”

There would, however, be formidable obstacles to Iran’s taking a prominent role against Isis in Syria. The rebels, who have fought Tehran-backed Hezbollah fighters in the conflict, are bitterly opposed to an Iranian presence in the country.

And, despite reports that the Russians and the Iranians may be preparing to abandon Bashar al-Assad, Tehran is still standing by him. The opposition insists that his removal is fundamental to a peace deal.

The Israelis, who view Iran as an existential threat, and who were bitterly opposed the nuclear deal, would not be willing to accept Iranian forces across the border in Syria. They will lobby Washington to prevent this happening.

But a diplomatic momentum is building up over Syria with the US, Russia and the Saudis holding the first-ever joint talks on trying to end the conflict. Moscow is facing its own problem with Islamists pledging allegiance to Isis attempting to instigate jihad in the central Asian republics. Moscow has hosted meetings with both the rebels and the Assad regime.

At the same time, the Russians have called for a new coalition to fight Islamist extremists with the Iranians playing a key role. Last month, the Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said that the signing of the nuclear deal “removed the barrier, largely artificial, on the way to a broad coalition to fight Isis”.

Restating his government’s willingness to join others against the Islamists, Mr Zarif said, after the meeting with the Russians last month: “Our common threat today is the growing menace of violent extremism and outright barbarism. The menace we’re facing – and I say we, because no one is spared – is embodied by the hooded men who are ravaging the cradle of civilisation. To deal with this new challenge, new approaches are badly needed.”

But it is the reaction of the West and of some Arab states which the Iranians say has been a source of encouragement. The US Secretary of State, John Kerry, has spoken about the need “to change the dynamic in Syria” to combat Isis. He added that he would discuss what role Iran can play against the group with Mr Lavrov.

Federica Mogherini, the European Union High Representative for Foreign and Security Policy, believes that the nuclear deal with Tehran “opens the way for a new confidence in combating Isis”.

Egypt, which had quietly bowed out of earlier plans to lead an Arab League ground force into Yemen and finds itself fighting an increasingly violent Isis insurgency in the Sinai, is seeking a strategic security partnership with Iran and offering to mediate between Tehran and Riyadh, according to Mohammed Haykal, the prominent commentator and former adviser to President Gamal Abdel Nasser.

“The time has come to put aside past differences and face the common enemy,” said an Iranian diplomat.

“We managed to reach an agreement on the very complex nuclear issue. Why can’t we form an agreement to fight the terrorists of Isis?”

War with Isis: Iran seeks to join international coalition battling militants as part of significant shift in its foreign policy - Middle East - World - The Independent

@[bregs]


----------



## بلندر

2800 said:


> دوستان ميدونين حمله ی مغول ها به ایران که کل ایران رو نابود کرد با تحریک عرب ها صورت گرفت
> 
> خلیفه عباسی الناصر لدین الله با سلطان محمد خوارزمشاه میانه خوبی نداشت و از هر فرصت ممکن برای تحریک حکومتهای محلی در شرق علیه خوارزمشاه استفاده می کرد و قدرتمندی سلطان محمد برای دستگاه خلافت چنان خطری بود که خلیفه باطناَ بی میل نبود که حریف خود را به دست مغولان بیند و از شر او راحت گردد. برای اثبات این ادعا شواعد تاریخی زیاد وجود دارد که به چند مورد اشاره می شود :
> ابن اثیر که خود ناظر آخرین دوره خلافت عباسی و حملات مغول بوده است با صریح ترین تعبیر نقش خلیفة عباسی الناصر لدین الله را در کشاندن مغولان به سرزمینهای اسلامی تأیید کرده و می نویسد:
> «آنچه ایرانیان به او نسبت داده اند که او مغولان را در مورد بلاد اسلامی به طمع انداخته و در این رابطه با آنها به نامه نگاری پرداخته درست است این ضربة عظیمی است که هر گناه بزرگی در مقابل آن کوچک است [۹]
> ابوالغداء (۷۲۹ ه ق ) یکی دیگر از مورخین اهل سنت نیز این امر را تأیید کرده و می گوید:
> «از دشمنی که میان ناصر و خوارزمشاه وجود داشت ناصر می خواست که خوارزمشاه گرفتار آنان (مغولها) باشد و قصد عراق نکند [۱۰]
> در روایت دیگری از قول «روبروک» که خود در دستگاه مغول بوده آمده است ک
> ه : «بار دیگر سفیر خلیفه بقرافروم رسید این فرستاده مأموریت داشت تا با امپراطور جدید قرارداد صلح منعقد سازد و متعهد گردد که ده هزار سوار برای پیشبرد فتوحات در ایران در اختیار مغولان گذارد خان مغول خواستار آن بود که خلیفه تمام استحکامات قلاع خود را ویران کند و البته این پیشنهاد توسط سفیر خلیفه رد شد [۱۱]
> میرخواند صاحب روضه الصفا می نویسد: «خلیفه از روی ناچاری به این فرمانروا یعنی تموچین روی آورد تا خطری را که از جانب همسایگان متوجه قلمرو خلافت بود دفع نماید [۱۲]
> پاول هرن نیز عقیدة استمداد خلیفة عباسی از خان مغول را تأیید کرده و می نویسد :
> باید گفت در این موقع هستی خلیفه در خطر بود زیرا خوارزمشاه مصمم بود خلیفه را از سیاسی ظاهری و روحانی محروم کند و به جای او یک خلیفه از علویان منصوب دارد و ناصر لدین الله از ترس جان چنگیزخان را برای حمله به ایران تشویق کرد چنگیزخان در اجابت این دعوت فرصت را از دست نداد [۱۳]
> اشپولر با استناد به نوشته میرخواند این توهم را که ارتباط خلیفه با چنگیزخان از ناحیه مخالفان مذهبی خلیفه طرح شده باشد رد کرده و می نویسد: «اکنون نمی توان با اطمینان گفت که آیا خلیفه خود در وارد کردن بزرگترین ضربة تاریخ بر عالم اسلام مصمم بوده است یا نه . اما سر زدن چنین عملی از الناصر لدین الله که سخت سرگم سیاست بود غیرممکن نمی نماید چون میرخواند در ارسال این پیغام از جانب خلیفه به خان مغول تردیدی نداشته است می توان گفت که در آن عصر دیگران نیز آن را متحمل می دانسته اند از آن گذشته به دشواری می توان پذیرفت که در قرن نهم به منظور سود جویانه ای چنین خبری را اشاعه داده باشد [۱۴]
> بارتولد معتقد است که چون میان خوارزمشاه و بغداد کدورتی بوده این خبر به صورت شایعات مبهم انتشار داشته است بدین سبب تصور نمی رود که خبر مربوط به دعوت مغولان از طرف ناصر خلیفه علیه خوارزمشاهیان شایان توجه و مهم باشد [۱۵] .
> 
> موفقیت - حمله مغول به ایران؟چرا و چگونه؟



برادر من ، تاریخ رو اینجوری نخون 

عرب ها هم می گند که فارس ها از مغول ها برای از بین بردن امپراطور عربی ( عباسیان ) استفاده کردند
از اون سمت سنی ها می گند ، حمله ی مغول تحریک شیعیان بود ...



کلا این بحث های ملی و ملی گرایی از اواخر دوره ی صفویه کم کم توی جهان رواج پیدا کرد ...


----------



## Aramagedon

بلندر said:


> برادر من ، تاریخ رو اینجوری نخون
> 
> عرب ها هم می گند که فارس ها از مغول ها برای از بین بردن امپراطور عربی ( عباسیان ) استفاده کردند
> از اون سمت سنی ها می گند ، حمله ی مغول تحریک شیعیان بود ...
> 
> 
> 
> کلا این بحث های ملی و ملی گرایی از اواخر دوره ی صفویه کم کم توی جهان رواج پیدا کرد ...


هر دو درست هست.

حمله ی مغول ها به ایران تا حد زیادی با تحریک اعراب صورت گرفت از اون طرف هم وقتی مغول ها ایران رو تسخیر کردند ایرانی ها اونها رو برای حمله به عباسیان تحریک کردند و اونها هم به عباسیان حمله کردند.

من چند وقت پیش یه مستند از تلویزیون خودمون میدیدم درباره ی حمله ی مغول به ایران. تو اون مستند گفته شد گر چه حمله ی مغول ها به ایران باعث خرابی های زیاد ایران شد اما از اون طرف باعث نابودی عباسیان هم شد. مثل اینکه مغول ها در ایران بعد از مسلمون شدن بیشتر به سمت شیعه متمایل بودن تا سنی، و علمای شیعه ی ایرانی اونها رو برای حمله به عباسیان تحریک کردند. در کل میشه گفت حمله ی مغول ها به ایران با وجود کشتار و خرابی های بسيار باعث تقویت شیعه شد.


----------



## بلندر

2800 said:


> هر دو درست هست.
> 
> حمله ی مغول ها به ایران با تحریک اعراب صورت گرفت از اون طرف هم وقتی مغول ها ایران رو تسخیر کردند ایرانی ها اونها رو برای حمله به عباسیان تحریک کردند و اونها هم به عباسیان حمله کردند.
> 
> من چند وقت پیش یه مستند از تلویزیون خودمون میدیم درباره ی حمله ی مغول به ایران. تو اون مستند گفته شد گر چه حمله ی مغول ها به ایران باعث خرابی های زیاد ایران شد اما از اون طرف باعث نابودی عباسیان هم شد. مثل اینکه مغول ها در ایران بعد از مسلمون شدن بیشتر به سمت شیعه متمایل شدن تا سنی و علمای شیعه ی ایرانی اونها رو برای حمله به عباسیان تحریک کردند. در کل میشه گفت حمله ی مغول ها به ایران با وجود کشتار و خرابی ها باعث تقویت شیعه شد.



عزیز دلم ، چرا چیزها رو پیچیده می کنی ، چنگیز خان یک رهبر قبیله ای بود که چین رو گرفت ، به خاطر روحیه ش که فقط می خواست فاتح باشه ، امکان حمله به خوارزمشاهیان بسیار بالا بود ، بعد که خوارزمشاهیان تجارش رو اونجوری کشتن و به جای عذر خواهی ، رفتن و فرستاده ش رو گردن زدن ، هم حق حمله و هم بهانه ی حمله رو به دست آورد ...


----------



## Aramagedon

بلندر said:


> عزیز دلم ، چرا چیزها رو پیچیده می کنی ، چنگیز خان یک رهبر قبیله ای بود که چین رو گرفت ، به خاطر روحیه ش که فقط می خواست فاتح باشه ، امکان حمله به خوارزمشاهیان بسیار بالا بود ، بعد که خوارزمشاهیان تجارش رو اونجوری کشتن و به جای عذر خواهی ، رفتن و فرستاده ش رو گردن زدن ، هم حق حمله و هم بهانه ی حمله رو به دست آورد ...


حرف شما درسته. اما اینجور که از سندهای تاریخی بدست میاد عباسیان هم نقش زیادی در تحریک دشمنان ایران بویژه مغول ها داشتند. در هر حالت الله اعلم ...


----------



## The Last of us

Nice to see @rahi2357 bro back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Don't you guys dare talking about my major and field of expertise when I'm not here.



Sorry. Didn't mean to intrude. @The Last of us had asked about R&D in Iran and what can be done to improve it and I thought these MIT videos show how things should really go.

I really hope, you do wonderful in your field. That is the most important thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*زد و خورد خونین مرزبانان دو کشور همسایه ایران*
وزارت دفاع جمهوری آذربایجان خبر داد: در دفع حمله نیروهای ارمنستان در مناطق آق دام و خواجه وند، پنج نظامی ارمنی کشته و هشت تن زخمی شدند.
به گزارش مشرق، وزارت دفاع جمهوری آذربایجان همچنین اخبار رسانه های ارمنستان را مبنی بر وارد شدن تلفات جانی به نیروهای ارتش جمهوری آذربایجان در این درگیری تکذیب کرد و آن را جنگ روانی ارمنستان علیه جمهوری آذربایجان خواند.

پیش تر، رسانه های ارمنستان از کشته شدن چهار نیروی نظامی جمهوری آذربایجان خبر داده بودند.

اخیرا هیات دولت جمهوری آذربایجان به منظور مقابله با جنگ روانی ارمنستان و تشدید کنترل اخبار و گزارشهای رسانه های این کشور از خط آتش بس با ارمنستان، تصویب کرد صدور مجوز برای فعالیت گروه های خبری در مناطق نظامی صرفا با موافقت وزارت امنیت ملی این کشور امکان پذیر خواهد بود.

هیات دولت جمهوری آذربایجان همچنین برای منتشر کنندگان اخبار تایید نشده توسط نهادهای دولتی این کشور مجازاتهای شدیدی را به تصویب رساند.



2800 said:


> *صعود 16 پله‌ای ایران در کیفیت تولید علم*
> 
> نویسنده: وحید دیّانی دوشنبه, 02 شهریور 1394 ساعت 01:22 دیدگاه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دکتر محمدجواد دهقانی
> 
> به گفته‌ی دکتر محمد جواد دهقانی، سرپرست پایگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلام (ISC)، ایران در زمینه‌ی کیفیت تولید علم با صعودی 16 پله‌ای در سال اخیر مواجه بوده که ناشی از روند صعودی افزایش کیفیت تحقیقات در سال‌های اخیر بوده است.
> 
> 
> دکتر محمدجواد دهقانی ضمن اعلام پیشرفت چشمگیر ایران در افزایش کیفیت پژوهش‌های خود، در مصاحبه با خبرنگار خبرگزاری مهر اعلام کرد:
> 
> اولین بند از سیاست های کلان علم و فناوری ابلاغی مقام معظم رهبری مرجعیت علمی و فناوری است. هر چند کمیت تولید علم عاملی برای افزایش مرجعیت علمی است، اما مطالعه‌ی کشور ترکیه و مقایسه آن با جمهوری اسلامی ایران نشان می‌دهد که کشورها بایستی علاوه بر تکیه بر کمیت تولید علم، مرجعیت علمی را نیز سرلوحه سیاست های علمی قرار دهند. از همین رو، مرجعیت علمی و فناوری در سیاست های کلان علم و فناوری به عنوان اولین بند مورد تاکید قرار گرفته است تا همزمان با افزایش کمیت تولید علم، اهمیت مضاعفی برای کیفیت تحقیقات نیز قائل باشیم. پایگاه استنادی اسکوپوس در سال ۲۰۰۵ تعداد ۱۸۵۲۱۶۴ مدرک را نمایه کرده که این تعداد در سال ۲۰۱۴ به ۲۷۱۹۱۰۶ مدرک افزایش یافته است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *کمیت تولد علم ۵ برابر شده است*
> دهقانی در مورد کمیت مقالات نیز اظهار داشته که به موازات افزایش کمیت تولید علم در دنیا، تعداد مدارک بین‌المللی ایران نیز در طول سال‌های گذشته به شکل چشمگیری افزایش یافته است. بررسی اطلاعات پایگاه استنادی اسکوپوس تا همین تاریخ نشان می دهد که کمیت تولید علم کشور در ۱۰ سال گذشته ۵ برابر شده است. جمهوری اسلامی ایران در سال ۲۰۰۵ میلادی تعداد ۸۱۷۳ مدرک بین المللی منتشر کرده که این تعداد در سال ۲۰۱۴ میلادی به ۴۱۲۶۹ مدرک رسیده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سرپرست ISC افزوده است:
> 
> کمیت تولید علم تنها در جمهوری اسلامی ایران در حال افزایش نبوده، بلکه گروه قابل ملاحظه‌ای از کشورهای دنیا در این زمینه با یکدیگر در حال رقابت هستند؛ به نحوی که کمیت تولید علم دنیا در ۱۰ سال گذشته ۱.۵ برابر شده است. به صورت همزمان، جمهوری اسلامی ایران نیز سهم خود از کل کمیت تولید علم دنیا را افزایش داده و از همین جهت رتبه‌ی بهتری را کسب کرده است که نشان از توانایی علمی پژوهشگران کشور دارد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دکتر محمدجواد دهقانی در ادامه ضمن اشاره به این نکته که سهم تولید علم کشور از ۰.۴۴% (چهل و چهار صدم درصد) در سال ۲۰۰۵ به ۱.۵۲% (یک ممیز پنجاه و دو صدم درصد) در سال ۲۰۱۴ افزایش یافته است، عنوان داشته:
> 
> رتبه‌ی تولید علم ایران نیز از ۳۴ در سال ۲۰۰۵ به ۱۶ در سال ۲۰۱۴ ارتقاء یافته است. در مقایسه، کشور ترکیه در سال ۲۰۰۵ رتبه ۲۰ تولید علم دنیا را در اختیار داشت و در سال ۲۰۱۴ رتبه این کشور به ۱۹ ارتقاء پیدا کرد. در سال ۲۰۰۵ ترکیه ۱۴ رتبه بالاتر از ایران قرار داشت.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *کاهش کیفیت تحقیقات در ترکیه*
> رئیس مرکز منطقه ای اطلاع رسانی علوم و فناوری (RICeST) نیز مقایسه‌ای از روند پیشرفت کیفیت پژوهش در ایران و ترکیه انجام داده و افزوده است:
> 
> اما آیا کیفیت تحقیقات کشور نیز در طول سال های گذشته بهبود یافته است؟ روند توسعه علمی کشور ترکیه نشان می دهد که کیفیت تحقیقات در این کشور یک سیر نزولی داشته است. اصلی‌ترین شاخص پذیرفته شده برای سنجش کیفیت تحقیقات در دنیای علم، استنادها هستند. استناد به معنی سند و مبنا قرار دادن چیزی یا به عبارت دیگر تکیه کردن بر آن است. هر چند انتشار نتایج پژوهش در معتبرترین مجلات بین المللی خود نشان‌دهنده‌ی اهمیت پژوهش است، اما تمامی این پژوهش‌ها از لحاظ کیفیت و مرجعیت یکی نیستند. استنادها نشان می‌دهند کدام پژوهش از دیگری بهتر است. یافته‌های علمی جامعه علم بین‌الملل حاکی از آن است که هر چه کیفیت پژوهش بیشتر باشد، تعداد استنادهای آن نیز بیشتر است. رتبه‌ی استنادی کشور ترکیه در سال ۲۰۰۵ برابر با ۲۵ و ایران در همین سال در رتبه ۳۸ قرار داشت. ترکیه در سال ۲۰۰۹ توانست به جایگاه بهتری دست پیدا کند و رتبه ۲۲ دنیا را در اختیار گیرد. در همین سال علیرغم رشد رتبه‌ی استنادی کشور، ایران در جایگاه ۳۰ دنیا قرار داشت. در سال ۲۰۱۴ ترکیه با هفت پله نزول در جایگاه ۲۹ دنیا قرار گرفت؛ اما جمهوری اسلامی ایران با یک حرکت مداوم رتبه ۲۲ استنادی دنیا را در سال ۲۰۱۴ کسب کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بهبود کیفیت تحقیقات در کشور*
> دهقانی در پایان مصاحبه‌ی خود با اشاره به نتایج مثبت آمارها گفت:
> 
> واقعیت های ثبت شده در پایگاه استنادی اسکوپوس نشان می دهند هر چند رتبه کمیت تولید علم جمهوری اسلامی ایران بالاتر از رتبه کیفیت تحقیقات کشور است، اما پژوهشگران کشور به صورت مداوم در حال بهبود کیفیت تحقیقات در کشور هستند. بر خلاف ترکیه که بیشتر بر کمیت تولید علم تمرکز کرده است، پژوهشگران کشور به کیفیت تحقیقات نیز توجه داشته‌اند.
> 
> در نهایت باید خاطر نشان کرد که کسب مرجعیت علمی و فناوری دنیا آنچنانکه در سند سیاست‌های کلان علم و فناوری نیز ذکر شده نیاز به جهاد مستمر علمی دارد و برنامه‌ریزی در جهت بهبود هر چه بهتر وضعیت موجود علاوه بر توجه به کمیت و کیفیت تولید علم، راهبرد مدیریت و هدایت آن در جهت تبدیل به فناوری و نوآوری در جهت رفع نیازهای کشور با توجه به آمایش سرزمین و نوآوری باید محوریت یابد.
> 
> صعود 16 پله‌ای ایران در کیفیت تولید علم - زومیت


نه بابا این حرفها حتی اگر آمار اسکوپوس هم باشه کسوشعره...کلا همه اخبار مربوط به پیشرفتهای ایران در هر زمینه ای کسوشعره... این 9000شرکت خصوصی های تک صدها مرکز پژوهشی و در راسش رویان درغگو که در واقع یه مرکز تفکیک زبالست همشون دروغ و کسشره... ازینا بگذریم علت اینکه همه پیشرفتهای علمی ایران کسشره اینه که حتی صنایع نظامی ایران و پیشرفتاشون کسشره...باور کنید موشکهای پیشرفته سوخت جامد یا زیر دریایی های ساخت ایران هیچ کدوم چیزی جز کاردستی مقوایی نیستند
خودمونیم ها..برام یه چیز عجیبه...اینکه با وجود اینکه همه پیشرفتهای علمی و تکنولوژیک ایران کسشره و مقوایی چطوری دستکم دو نفر از سه نفر دوستان من که شرکت های تک بخش خصوصی دارن اینهمه وضع مالیشون در این پوشش خوب شده
احتمال زیادی هست که شرکتهای اونها هم کسشره و در واقع دران مواد اینور اونور میکنن... غیر این نمیشه اصلا
مگه میشه غیر غربیها و جاپنیها ملتی مخصوصا مسلمون اصلا پیشرفت کنه؟ من بعید می دونم

امضا

خدای انفریوریتی کومپلکس 
محل اقامت:
دیونه خونه مقو.ایی تهران

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/6/2/1186156_318.mp4

*ثبت اولین استفاده از پهپاد پايشگر در کشور*
نخستین بار در کشور از پهپادها برای پایش زمین های ملی و طبیعی گلستان استفاده می شود.
به گزارش مشرق، معاون فنی محیط زیست گلستان گفت: پهبادهای شناسائی از نوع هواپیماهای فوق سبک است و ازمنابع طبیعی و محیط زیست تصویربرداری می کند تا تغییرات جنگل ها ، زمین های کشاورزی و مناطق ساحلی مشخص شود .

امید روشن افزود: این پهبادها ساخت محققان و صنعتگران کشورمان است و تا ارتفاع 18 هزارپا می تواند پرواز کند و این پایش از فرودگاه کلاله آغاز شد و مرحله نخست این پایش تا پایان سال ادامه دارد.

وی افزود: شناسایی آلاینده های محیط زیست و مناطق آلوده ، ارزیابی خسارت ناشی از آتش سوزی ها، بررسی زیستگاه های حیات وحش از دیگر کاربردهای این پهبادهاست.

روشن گفت: این پهبادهای شناسایی آخرین وضعیت پرندگان مهاجر، تالاب های بین‌المللی آلماگل، آلاگل و آجی گل، منطقه حفاظت شده جهان‌نما و پارک ملی گلستان را تصویر برداری می کند.

گلستان 862 هزار هکتار مرتع و 426 هزار هکتار جنگل و بیش از یکصد کیلومتر ساحل دارد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Daneshmand said:


> Sorry. Didn't mean to intrude. @The Last of us had asked about R&D in Iran and what can be done to improve it and I thought these MIT videos show how things should really go.
> 
> I really hope, you do wonderful in your field. That is the most important thing.



I was joking bro, I thought you'd see it in the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

ایران در پی تمرکز بر سواحل مکران و پیشرفت سایبری است + نمودار - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*یک نوشیدنی برای سوزاندن چربی پهلوها*
با تهیه این نوشیدنی به آرزوی خوش‌اندام‌شدن خود برسید.
به گزارش مشرق، مسائله چاقی و داشتن شکم بزرگ از جمله مشکلاتی است که همیشه و همه جا صحبت از آن بوده و خبرها و راهکارهای متعددی برای رفع آن به گوش می‌رسد.

محققان هشدار داده‌اند که شکم بزرگ برای افراد به معنای مشکل بزرگ برای سلامت آنها می‌باشد.

گفتنی است که چربی شکم به بیماری‌های متعددی چون نارسایی قلبی، تصلب شرایین، مشکلات قلبی- عروقی،ئ پوکی استخوان، روان عقل، آلزایمر، سرطان روده بزرگ و بسیاری از بیماری‌های دیگر همراه است.

داشتن شکمی سخت و هموار خواسته‌ای است که اغلب افراد در پی به دست آوردن آن هستند، اما رژیم‌های غذایی دقیق و ورزش‌های طاقت‌فرسا مانع دستیابی به این هدف می‌شود.

در اینجا قصد داریم نوشیدنی را به شما معرفی کنیم که به راحتی قابل تهیه کردن بوده و در مدت زمان کوتاه می‌تواند شما را به خواسته قلبی‌تان برساند.

مواد لازم برای تهیه این نوشیدنی عبارت است از: یک عدد گریپ فروت، نصف یک سیب، نصف یک گلابی، 2/1 فنجان تمشک تازه یا منجمد،3/1 فنجان آب پرتغال

برای آماده‌سازی ابتدا لازم است میوه‌ها را به خوبی شستشو داده و داخل یک مخلوط‌‌‌ کن بریزید، زمانی که یک مخلوط همگن به دست آمد آب پرتغال را به ان افزوده و دوباره هم بزنید.

این نوشیدنی دارای طعم تازه و خوشمزه بوده که ضروری است آن را به طور منظم در وعده صبحگاهی و با معده خالی مصرف کنید.

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

مرزهای ایران - ترکیه بسته شدند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir*


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> I was joking bro, I thought you'd see it in the post.



I know Serpi joon.  I was just being polite. Anyways, it is a very important field. All engineering fields are extremely important, but this one is of critical importance. As you might already know everything is basically made of two things: its design and its material. And often it is the material part which is difficult to obtain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> All engineering fields are extremely important,


   

nice one doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*توليد مشترک جنگنده با روسیه؛ آب یا سراب ؟*​
به طور معمول وقتی یک جنگنده به کشوری صادر می شود، هواپیمای صادراتی به نسبت نمونه های اصلی که توسط سازنده به کار می رود ضعیف تر هستند؛ اما زمانی که دو کشور به صورت مشترک در پروژه ای سرمایه گذاری می کنند، احتمال ضعیف شدن تجهیزات بسیار کمتر خواهد شد.
به گزارش گروه دفاع و امنیت مشرق، وزیر دفاع و پشتیبانی نیروهای مسلح در نشست خبری اخیر خود به مناسبت روز صنعت دفاعی، ضمن بیان آخرین دستاوردها و برنامه های دفاعی کشورمان، از طرح جدید ایران برای طراحی و تولید مشترک جنگنده با کشور روسیه و موافقت این کشور با این طرح خبر داد. اما سوابق روسیه و آنچه که ایران می تواند در این شراکت به دست آورد، نکات مهمی است که به آن خواهیم پرداخت.​
در ابتدا باید اشاره کرد که شوروی سابق یکی از بزرگترین تولیدکنندگان هواپیما در جهان بود و محصولات هوایی این کشور خصوصا جنگنده های آن، در بسیاری از کشورهای جهان وارد خدمت شده است. از آن زمان تا به امروز دو کشور به صورت عمده، مشتری بزرگ محصولات نظامی روسی به خصوص در بخش هوایی بوده اند و حتی در کشور خود نیز اقدام به ساخت این هواپیماها کرده اند. چین و هندوستان از دهه 1950 میلادی به این سو صنعت هوایی خود را با کمک شوروی سابق پایه گذاری کردند.​
چین به خاطر نزدیکی فکری که با سیستم حکومتی شوروی سابق داشت، از همان ابتدای کار از کمک روسها برخوردار شده و سنگ بنای صنعت هوایی این کشور با تولید مشترک جت جنگی میگ 17 که در چین به اسم J-5 شناخته می شود، گذاشته شد. چینی ها بمب افکن H-6 را نیز بر پایه توپولوف 16 روسی ساختند؛ هواپیمایی که همچنان به صورت عمده در چین به خدمت مشغول است و البته توسط صنایع هوایی این کشور کاملا ارتقاء یافته است.​




J-5​




H-6
برای چند دهه در طول جنگ سرد، به دلیل بروز اختلاف بین دو غول جهان کمونیسم، روابط دو کشور رو به تیرگی رفت و کمک روسها به صنعت هوایی چین قطع شد اما چینی ها با تکیه بر توان بومی و البته به لطف برقراری روابط گرم با غرب در اواخر جنگ سرد، توانستند صنعت هواپیمایی خود را همچنان به پیش ببرند. ماه عسل بین غرب و چین در این حوزه البته دیری نپایید و با وقوع کشتار میدان تیانانمن در سال 1989 میلادی، این کمک ها از جانب غرب قطع شد.​
اما باز هم شانس با چینی ها یار بود و در مدت کوتاهی اتحاد شوروی از هم پاشید و روسیه با حجم زیادی بدهی و مشکلات اقتصادی، میراث دار اصلی شوروی سابق بود. چین که به تازگی دوران رشد اقتصادی خود را آغاز کرده بود به سرعت چندین قرارداد خرید سلاح را با روسها به امضاء رساند و جنگنده های سوخوی 27 را به خدمت گرفت.​
در ادامه چینی ها گونه ای از این هواپیما را به صورت تحت لیسانس به اسم J-11 تولید کردند که تا به امروز مدل های بسیار پیشرفته تر از آن توسط خود چینی ها مثل J-15 و J-16 ساخته شده است.​




J-11
امروزه نیز دو کشور در بخش بالگردی برنامه ای برای تولید گونه پیشرفته بالگرد سنگین میل 26 را در دست اقدام دارند. چینی ها به لطف برنامه ریزی صحیح توانستند از برنامه تولید تحت امتیاز سوخو 27 امروزه به یکی از کشورهای پیشرو در صنعت هوایی تبدیل شده و در بسیاری بخش ها بدون نیاز به روسها به تولید جنگنده بپردازند.​
اما مورد بعدی درباره تولید مشترک جنگنده با روسیه کشور هندوستان است. این کشور در ابتدای کار با تولید میگ 21 روسی به صورت تحت امتیاز کار خود را آغاز کرد و به شراکت در طرح جنگنده نسل پنجم روسیه موسوم به پاکفا رسید. هندی ها در دهه 1960 میلادی برای اولین بار میگ 21 را خریداری کردند و به دلیل عملکرد مناسب این هواپیما در خدمت هندی ها، در مجموع نزدیک به 1200 فروند از این جنگنده یا از شوروی سابق به هند وارد شده و یا در این کشور تولید شد.​
هندی ها تاسیسات بسیار وسیعی را برای تعمیر و نگهداری، ارتقاء و همچنین ساخت جنگنده های خود در طول سالهای بعد ساختند که میگ 21 مدل ال اف، یکی از محصولات این کارخانجات بود.​




میگ 21 ال اف
هندی ها برخلاف چینی ها چه در زمان جنگ سرد و چه در دوره پس از آن روابط خوبی را با اکثر کشورهای صاحب صنعت جهان حفظ کرد. در سال 2000 روابط نظامی هند و روسیه با امضاء قرارداد جنگنده های سوخوی 30 مدل ام کا آی وارد مرحله جدیدی شد. این جنگنده در تاسیسات شرکت هندی HAL ساخته می شوند و در کنار قطعات روسی، از قطعات ساخت هند و فرانسه نیز در آن استفاده می شود. در ادامه با آغاز طرح جنگنده نسل پنجم روسیه با عنوان پاکفا طرحی نیز با مشارکت هند بر اساس این جنگنده برای نیاز این کشور با عنوان فاگفا آغاز شده است.​




سوخوی 30 ام کا آی
در اینجا بایستی به یک نکته بسیار کلیدی و مهم اشاره کرد. در حال حاضر، میزان سقوط جنگنده های روسی ساخت شده در هند، مثل میگ 21 و 27، همچنین سوخوی 30 بسیار بالا هستند. پروژه جنگنده بومی هند به نام "تجاس" با وجود کمک های فراوان روسیه، آمریکا و فرانسه در بخش های مختلف هنوز وارد مراحل تولیدی نشده است و این در حالی است که در همین زمان، چین با وجود دسترسی بسیار کمتر به صاحبان صنعت هوایی، به لطف سرمایه گذاری و مدیریت صحیح در حال آزمایش جنگنده های نسل پنجم خود است و در بحث جنگنده های نسل 4.5 نیز تقریبا به خودکفایی کامل رسیده است.​
تاریخچه ساخت جنگنده در ایران​
پیش از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی قرار بود در تاسیسات شرکت صنایع هواپیما سازی ایران در اصفهان، هواپیماهای آمریکایی اف 16 مونتاژ شوند که این طرح با پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی و شکست آمریکا از مردم کشورمان، متوقف ماند.​
این اولین باری است که خبری درباره تولید مشترک یک هواپیمای رزمی با کشوری دیگر از طرف مسئولین کشور پس از پیروزی انقلاب اعلام می شود و با توجه به اینکه یکی از نقاط قوت صنایع هوایی ایران، در بخش تعمیر و نگهداری است شاید گزافه نباشد اگر بگوییم که در طول این 35 سال، اخیر متخصصان ایرانی در بحث تعمیر و نگهداری انواع جنگ افزارهای خود، خصوصا وسایل پرنده که از طرف مقام معطم رهبری به عنوان "عمردهی انقلابی" به آن اشاره شده است به متخصصانی صاحب سبک بدل شده اند.​
به عنوان مثال، در طول این 35 سال انواع هواپیماهای رزمی ساخت آمریکا، فرانسه، چین و روسیه در ایران به صورت اساسی تعمیر شده و ارتقاء های خاصی نیز بر روی آنها اجزاء شد که از این میان می توان به پروژه اضافه کردن قابلیت سوخت گیری هوا به هوا به میگ های 29 روسی برای اولین بار در جهان و یا نصب موشک های هوا به سطح هاوک بر زیر هواپیماهای اف 14 به عنوان یک سلاح هوا به هوا اشاره کرد.​




اف 14 ایرانی مجهز به موشک هاوک
در بحث طراحی و ساخت جنگنده نیز جمهوری اسلامی ایران با پروژه صاعقه نشان داده است که با وجود تمامی مشکلات ناشی از تحریم ها امکان طراحی و ساخت جنگنده در داخل کشور را نیز دارد. لذا مشخص است با توجه به اشراف کامل صنایع هوایی کشورمان در بحث تعمیر،نگهداری، ساخت و حتی ارتقاء، زیر ساخت های تولید جنگنده مشترک با کشوری دیگر، تا حد قابل توجهی فراهم است.​
تاثیرات تولید جنگنده مشترک در ایران​
اما شاید این سوال برای بسیاری پیش بیاید که بحث تولید مشترک چه امتیازهایی را می تواند برای کشور ما داشته باشد؟​
با طرح این مسئله و با امضاء قرارداد بین طرفین، مسلما خط تولید جنگنده یا جنگنده های مورد نظر در داخل ایران به راه خواهد یافت. این خط تولید به حجم بسیار زیادی از دستگاه ها و ماشین آلات و قطعات صنعتی بسیار پیشرفته نیاز دارد که بخشی از آنها از طریق زیر ساخت های موجود و برخی دیگر نیز برای اولین بار به کشور وارد می شود.​
با ورود این صنایع و قطعات به داخل کشور، کارگران و مهندسین ایرانی بایستی برای کار با این محصولات آموزش های بیشتری دیده و در نتیجه با علم روز جهان نیز بیشتر و عملا آشنا می شوند. در عین حال بسیاری از صنایع و علوم مرتبط مثل الکترونیک و مخابرات و یا هوا-فضا نیز از این شراکت سود خواهند برد.​
با توجه به نوع قرارداد امضاء شده، بحث انتقال فناوری مطرح می شود. که این فناوری ها می تواند در بخش های گوناگونی مثل رادار و الکترونیک پروازی، موتور، جنگ افزار و یا طراحی و ساخت بدنه باشد و به همین خاطر، بسیاری از این فناوری ها را می توان برای ارتقاء ناوگان فعلی هواپیماهای رزمی ایران نیز استفاده کرد.​
فناوری هایی با کاربرد مشترک بین هواپیماهای جنگی و مسافربری مثل "پرواز با سیم" یا "نمایشگرهای صفحه تخت" نیز در این قراردادها می تواند وجود داشته باشد که با نصب آنها می توان طرح های مربوط به ساخت هواپیمای مسافربری بومی را توسعه داد. در عین حال بایستی اشاره کرد که به طور معمول در بازار سلاح وقتی یک هواپیمای جنگی به کشوری صادر می شود این هواپیمای صادراتی به نسبت نمونه های اصلی که توسط سازنده به کار می رود ضعیف می شود، اما در زمانی که دو کشور به صورت مشترک در پروژه ای سرمایه گذاری می کنند، در حقیقت کشور ثانی هم بخشی از پروژه مذکور شده و احتمال ضعیف شدن تجهیزات بسیار کمتر خواهد شد.​
ذکر این نکته نیز در اینجا خالی از لطف نیست که روسیه به دلیل شرایط بد اقتصادی که اخیرا به آن دچار شده است برای بدست آوردن ارز به منابع مختلفی روی آورده است و از این گذر می توان با صرف هزینه بیشتر، بسیاری از فناوری های کلیدی را که شاید در شرایط عادی امکان تهیه آن نباشد را برای ایران تهیه کرد.​
مسئله ایجاد اشتغال و سود آوری برای کشور از دیگر نکات مثبت این طرح است. همان گونه که مشخص است برای ساخت یک جنگنده در داخل هر کشوری، به تاسیسات و کارخانه های زیادی نیاز است که بخشی از این زیرساخت ها در کشور ما موجود و برخی دیگر نیز بایستی ساخته شود.​
بحث دیگر نیز بازاریابی برای فروش هواپیماهای مورد نظر است. برای نمونه، امروزه چین و پاکستان به صورت مشترک در برنامه جنگنده JF-17 سرمایه گذاری کرده اند و بازاریابی برای آن را نیز به صورت مشترک بر عهده دارند. در صورت یافتن مشتری و فروش جنگنده، سود بسیار قابل توجهی متوجه جمهوری اسلامی ایران خواهد شد و برند صنایع نظامی کشورمان نیز ارتقاء خواهد یافت.​
کدام جنگنده ها را می توان در ایران تولید کرد؟​
در عین حال مناسب است که به برخی از جنگنده های روسی که می توانند به عنوان انتخاب های بالقوه کشورمان باشند نیز اشاره کرد.​
یکی از اولین هواپیماها پرنده رزمی – آموزشی یاک 130 است که نیاز اصلی برای آموزش خلبان به منظور پرواز با جنگنده های پیشرفته می باشد. یک جت دو سرنشین مافوق صوت که برای آموزش پیشرفته خلبانان از آن بهره برداری می شود و در صورت لزوم توان حمل جنگ افزار خصوصا در نقش پشتیبانی نزدیک هوایی را نیز دارد. در عین حال باید به طرح جنگنده آموزشی "برهان" نیز اشاره کرد که پروژه آن شباهت قابل توجهی با این هواپیما دارد و مدتهاست خبر جدیدی از تداوم فرآیند تولید آن منتشر نشده است.​




یاک 130
در بخش جنگنده ها می توان به چند انتخاب معروف اشاره کرد. در مرحله اول میگ 35 روسی قرار دارد که به عنوان آخرین عضو از خانواده جنگنده های سری میگ 29 شناخته می شود. توان مانوردهی خارق العاده با استفاده از موتورهای تغییردهنده بردار رانش، قابلیت حمل انواع تسلیحات هدایت شونده هوا به هوا و هوا به سطح به همراه رادار آرایه فازی فعال این پرنده را تبدیل به یک انتخاب مناسب برای ما می کند. در عین حال با توجه به وجود جنگنده میگ 29 در نهاجا مسلما زمان و هزینه کمتری برای پذیرش این جنگنده در داخل کشور صرف خواهد شد.​



میگ 35​
اما مسلما خانواده جنگنده های سری فلانکر از شرکت سوخوی روسیه را نمی توان نادیده گرفت؛ جنگنده های چند منظوره این خانواده مثل سوخوی 30 و سوخوی 35 در حال حاضر در خط تولید حضور داشته و برای نیروی هوایی روسیه و مشتریان در حال تولید هستند.

سوخوی 35
این هواپیماها، در مقایسه با خانواده میگ 29 از برد پروازی و قابلیت حمل حجم بیشتری از مهمات را داشته و در حوزه های جنگ الکترونیک نیز از پادهای جنگال بسیار پیشرفته ای بهره می برد. باید این نکته را در اینجا نیز ذکر کرد که خود روسها نیز در حال حاضر عمدتا جنگنده های ساخت شرکت سوخو را به مدل های ساخت میگ ترجیح می دهند. البته در مقایسه با جنگنده ای مثل میگ 35 برای مشتری مثل ایران، هواپیمایی مثل سوخوی 30 یا سوخوی 35 هزینه های بیشتری را چه در بخش خرید و چه در بخش راه اندازی زیرساخت ها برای تولید داخلی خواهد داشت.

اگرچه همکاری روسیه با دو کشور چین و هند برای تولید جنگنده، با دو نتیجه تقریبا متفاوت همراه بوده اما می توان با مدیریت صحیح منابع مادی و انسانی، از فرصت پیش آمده نهایت بهره را برد و گام بلندی را در پیشرفت صنعت هوایی کشور برداشت.​@Tomyris
Dear, post your offtopic posts in Iranian chill thread not sticky Iranian threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tomyris

2800 said:


> *توليد مشترک جنگنده با روسیه؛ آب یا سراب ؟*​
> به طور معمول وقتی یک جنگنده به کشوری صادر می شود، هواپیمای صادراتی به نسبت نمونه های اصلی که توسط سازنده به کار می رود ضعیف تر هستند؛ اما زمانی که دو کشور به صورت مشترک در پروژه ای سرمایه گذاری می کنند، احتمال ضعیف شدن تجهیزات بسیار کمتر خواهد شد.
> به گزارش گروه دفاع و امنیت مشرق، وزیر دفاع و پشتیبانی نیروهای مسلح در نشست خبری اخیر خود به مناسبت روز صنعت دفاعی، ضمن بیان آخرین دستاوردها و برنامه های دفاعی کشورمان، از طرح جدید ایران برای طراحی و تولید مشترک جنگنده با کشور روسیه و موافقت این کشور با این طرح خبر داد. اما سوابق روسیه و آنچه که ایران می تواند در این شراکت به دست آورد، نکات مهمی است که به آن خواهیم پرداخت.​
> در ابتدا باید اشاره کرد که شوروی سابق یکی از بزرگترین تولیدکنندگان هواپیما در جهان بود و محصولات هوایی این کشور خصوصا جنگنده های آن، در بسیاری از کشورهای جهان وارد خدمت شده است. از آن زمان تا به امروز دو کشور به صورت عمده، مشتری بزرگ محصولات نظامی روسی به خصوص در بخش هوایی بوده اند و حتی در کشور خود نیز اقدام به ساخت این هواپیماها کرده اند. چین و هندوستان از دهه 1950 میلادی به این سو صنعت هوایی خود را با کمک شوروی سابق پایه گذاری کردند.​
> چین به خاطر نزدیکی فکری که با سیستم حکومتی شوروی سابق داشت، از همان ابتدای کار از کمک روسها برخوردار شده و سنگ بنای صنعت هوایی این کشور با تولید مشترک جت جنگی میگ 17 که در چین به اسم J-5 شناخته می شود، گذاشته شد. چینی ها بمب افکن H-6 را نیز بر پایه توپولوف 16 روسی ساختند؛ هواپیمایی که همچنان به صورت عمده در چین به خدمت مشغول است و البته توسط صنایع هوایی این کشور کاملا ارتقاء یافته است.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-5​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H-6
> برای چند دهه در طول جنگ سرد، به دلیل بروز اختلاف بین دو غول جهان کمونیسم، روابط دو کشور رو به تیرگی رفت و کمک روسها به صنعت هوایی چین قطع شد اما چینی ها با تکیه بر توان بومی و البته به لطف برقراری روابط گرم با غرب در اواخر جنگ سرد، توانستند صنعت هواپیمایی خود را همچنان به پیش ببرند. ماه عسل بین غرب و چین در این حوزه البته دیری نپایید و با وقوع کشتار میدان تیانانمن در سال 1989 میلادی، این کمک ها از جانب غرب قطع شد.​
> اما باز هم شانس با چینی ها یار بود و در مدت کوتاهی اتحاد شوروی از هم پاشید و روسیه با حجم زیادی بدهی و مشکلات اقتصادی، میراث دار اصلی شوروی سابق بود. چین که به تازگی دوران رشد اقتصادی خود را آغاز کرده بود به سرعت چندین قرارداد خرید سلاح را با روسها به امضاء رساند و جنگنده های سوخوی 27 را به خدمت گرفت.​
> در ادامه چینی ها گونه ای از این هواپیما را به صورت تحت لیسانس به اسم J-11 تولید کردند که تا به امروز مدل های بسیار پیشرفته تر از آن توسط خود چینی ها مثل J-15 و J-16 ساخته شده است.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-11
> امروزه نیز دو کشور در بخش بالگردی برنامه ای برای تولید گونه پیشرفته بالگرد سنگین میل 26 را در دست اقدام دارند. چینی ها به لطف برنامه ریزی صحیح توانستند از برنامه تولید تحت امتیاز سوخو 27 امروزه به یکی از کشورهای پیشرو در صنعت هوایی تبدیل شده و در بسیاری بخش ها بدون نیاز به روسها به تولید جنگنده بپردازند.​
> اما مورد بعدی درباره تولید مشترک جنگنده با روسیه کشور هندوستان است. این کشور در ابتدای کار با تولید میگ 21 روسی به صورت تحت امتیاز کار خود را آغاز کرد و به شراکت در طرح جنگنده نسل پنجم روسیه موسوم به پاکفا رسید. هندی ها در دهه 1960 میلادی برای اولین بار میگ 21 را خریداری کردند و به دلیل عملکرد مناسب این هواپیما در خدمت هندی ها، در مجموع نزدیک به 1200 فروند از این جنگنده یا از شوروی سابق به هند وارد شده و یا در این کشور تولید شد.​
> هندی ها تاسیسات بسیار وسیعی را برای تعمیر و نگهداری، ارتقاء و همچنین ساخت جنگنده های خود در طول سالهای بعد ساختند که میگ 21 مدل ال اف، یکی از محصولات این کارخانجات بود.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> میگ 21 ال اف
> هندی ها برخلاف چینی ها چه در زمان جنگ سرد و چه در دوره پس از آن روابط خوبی را با اکثر کشورهای صاحب صنعت جهان حفظ کرد. در سال 2000 روابط نظامی هند و روسیه با امضاء قرارداد جنگنده های سوخوی 30 مدل ام کا آی وارد مرحله جدیدی شد. این جنگنده در تاسیسات شرکت هندی HAL ساخته می شوند و در کنار قطعات روسی، از قطعات ساخت هند و فرانسه نیز در آن استفاده می شود. در ادامه با آغاز طرح جنگنده نسل پنجم روسیه با عنوان پاکفا طرحی نیز با مشارکت هند بر اساس این جنگنده برای نیاز این کشور با عنوان فاگفا آغاز شده است.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سوخوی 30 ام کا آی
> در اینجا بایستی به یک نکته بسیار کلیدی و مهم اشاره کرد. در حال حاضر، میزان سقوط جنگنده های روسی ساخت شده در هند، مثل میگ 21 و 27، همچنین سوخوی 30 بسیار بالا هستند. پروژه جنگنده بومی هند به نام "تجاس" با وجود کمک های فراوان روسیه، آمریکا و فرانسه در بخش های مختلف هنوز وارد مراحل تولیدی نشده است و این در حالی است که در همین زمان، چین با وجود دسترسی بسیار کمتر به صاحبان صنعت هوایی، به لطف سرمایه گذاری و مدیریت صحیح در حال آزمایش جنگنده های نسل پنجم خود است و در بحث جنگنده های نسل 4.5 نیز تقریبا به خودکفایی کامل رسیده است.​
> تاریخچه ساخت جنگنده در ایران​
> پیش از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی قرار بود در تاسیسات شرکت صنایع هواپیما سازی ایران در اصفهان، هواپیماهای آمریکایی اف 16 مونتاژ شوند که این طرح با پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی و شکست آمریکا از مردم کشورمان، متوقف ماند.​
> این اولین باری است که خبری درباره تولید مشترک یک هواپیمای رزمی با کشوری دیگر از طرف مسئولین کشور پس از پیروزی انقلاب اعلام می شود و با توجه به اینکه یکی از نقاط قوت صنایع هوایی ایران، در بخش تعمیر و نگهداری است شاید گزافه نباشد اگر بگوییم که در طول این 35 سال، اخیر متخصصان ایرانی در بحث تعمیر و نگهداری انواع جنگ افزارهای خود، خصوصا وسایل پرنده که از طرف مقام معطم رهبری به عنوان "عمردهی انقلابی" به آن اشاره شده است به متخصصانی صاحب سبک بدل شده اند.​
> به عنوان مثال، در طول این 35 سال انواع هواپیماهای رزمی ساخت آمریکا، فرانسه، چین و روسیه در ایران به صورت اساسی تعمیر شده و ارتقاء های خاصی نیز بر روی آنها اجزاء شد که از این میان می توان به پروژه اضافه کردن قابلیت سوخت گیری هوا به هوا به میگ های 29 روسی برای اولین بار در جهان و یا نصب موشک های هوا به سطح هاوک بر زیر هواپیماهای اف 14 به عنوان یک سلاح هوا به هوا اشاره کرد.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اف 14 ایرانی مجهز به موشک هاوک
> در بحث طراحی و ساخت جنگنده نیز جمهوری اسلامی ایران با پروژه صاعقه نشان داده است که با وجود تمامی مشکلات ناشی از تحریم ها امکان طراحی و ساخت جنگنده در داخل کشور را نیز دارد. لذا مشخص است با توجه به اشراف کامل صنایع هوایی کشورمان در بحث تعمیر،نگهداری، ساخت و حتی ارتقاء، زیر ساخت های تولید جنگنده مشترک با کشوری دیگر، تا حد قابل توجهی فراهم است.​
> تاثیرات تولید جنگنده مشترک در ایران​
> اما شاید این سوال برای بسیاری پیش بیاید که بحث تولید مشترک چه امتیازهایی را می تواند برای کشور ما داشته باشد؟​
> با طرح این مسئله و با امضاء قرارداد بین طرفین، مسلما خط تولید جنگنده یا جنگنده های مورد نظر در داخل ایران به راه خواهد یافت. این خط تولید به حجم بسیار زیادی از دستگاه ها و ماشین آلات و قطعات صنعتی بسیار پیشرفته نیاز دارد که بخشی از آنها از طریق زیر ساخت های موجود و برخی دیگر نیز برای اولین بار به کشور وارد می شود.​
> با ورود این صنایع و قطعات به داخل کشور، کارگران و مهندسین ایرانی بایستی برای کار با این محصولات آموزش های بیشتری دیده و در نتیجه با علم روز جهان نیز بیشتر و عملا آشنا می شوند. در عین حال بسیاری از صنایع و علوم مرتبط مثل الکترونیک و مخابرات و یا هوا-فضا نیز از این شراکت سود خواهند برد.​
> با توجه به نوع قرارداد امضاء شده، بحث انتقال فناوری مطرح می شود. که این فناوری ها می تواند در بخش های گوناگونی مثل رادار و الکترونیک پروازی، موتور، جنگ افزار و یا طراحی و ساخت بدنه باشد و به همین خاطر، بسیاری از این فناوری ها را می توان برای ارتقاء ناوگان فعلی هواپیماهای رزمی ایران نیز استفاده کرد.​
> فناوری هایی با کاربرد مشترک بین هواپیماهای جنگی و مسافربری مثل "پرواز با سیم" یا "نمایشگرهای صفحه تخت" نیز در این قراردادها می تواند وجود داشته باشد که با نصب آنها می توان طرح های مربوط به ساخت هواپیمای مسافربری بومی را توسعه داد. در عین حال بایستی اشاره کرد که به طور معمول در بازار سلاح وقتی یک هواپیمای جنگی به کشوری صادر می شود این هواپیمای صادراتی به نسبت نمونه های اصلی که توسط سازنده به کار می رود ضعیف می شود، اما در زمانی که دو کشور به صورت مشترک در پروژه ای سرمایه گذاری می کنند، در حقیقت کشور ثانی هم بخشی از پروژه مذکور شده و احتمال ضعیف شدن تجهیزات بسیار کمتر خواهد شد.​
> ذکر این نکته نیز در اینجا خالی از لطف نیست که روسیه به دلیل شرایط بد اقتصادی که اخیرا به آن دچار شده است برای بدست آوردن ارز به منابع مختلفی روی آورده است و از این گذر می توان با صرف هزینه بیشتر، بسیاری از فناوری های کلیدی را که شاید در شرایط عادی امکان تهیه آن نباشد را برای ایران تهیه کرد.​
> مسئله ایجاد اشتغال و سود آوری برای کشور از دیگر نکات مثبت این طرح است. همان گونه که مشخص است برای ساخت یک جنگنده در داخل هر کشوری، به تاسیسات و کارخانه های زیادی نیاز است که بخشی از این زیرساخت ها در کشور ما موجود و برخی دیگر نیز بایستی ساخته شود.​
> بحث دیگر نیز بازاریابی برای فروش هواپیماهای مورد نظر است. برای نمونه، امروزه چین و پاکستان به صورت مشترک در برنامه جنگنده JF-17 سرمایه گذاری کرده اند و بازاریابی برای آن را نیز به صورت مشترک بر عهده دارند. در صورت یافتن مشتری و فروش جنگنده، سود بسیار قابل توجهی متوجه جمهوری اسلامی ایران خواهد شد و برند صنایع نظامی کشورمان نیز ارتقاء خواهد یافت.​
> کدام جنگنده ها را می توان در ایران تولید کرد؟​
> در عین حال مناسب است که به برخی از جنگنده های روسی که می توانند به عنوان انتخاب های بالقوه کشورمان باشند نیز اشاره کرد.​
> یکی از اولین هواپیماها پرنده رزمی – آموزشی یاک 130 است که نیاز اصلی برای آموزش خلبان به منظور پرواز با جنگنده های پیشرفته می باشد. یک جت دو سرنشین مافوق صوت که برای آموزش پیشرفته خلبانان از آن بهره برداری می شود و در صورت لزوم توان حمل جنگ افزار خصوصا در نقش پشتیبانی نزدیک هوایی را نیز دارد. در عین حال باید به طرح جنگنده آموزشی "برهان" نیز اشاره کرد که پروژه آن شباهت قابل توجهی با این هواپیما دارد و مدتهاست خبر جدیدی از تداوم فرآیند تولید آن منتشر نشده است.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یاک 130
> در بخش جنگنده ها می توان به چند انتخاب معروف اشاره کرد. در مرحله اول میگ 35 روسی قرار دارد که به عنوان آخرین عضو از خانواده جنگنده های سری میگ 29 شناخته می شود. توان مانوردهی خارق العاده با استفاده از موتورهای تغییردهنده بردار رانش، قابلیت حمل انواع تسلیحات هدایت شونده هوا به هوا و هوا به سطح به همراه رادار آرایه فازی فعال این پرنده را تبدیل به یک انتخاب مناسب برای ما می کند. در عین حال با توجه به وجود جنگنده میگ 29 در نهاجا مسلما زمان و هزینه کمتری برای پذیرش این جنگنده در داخل کشور صرف خواهد شد.​
> 
> 
> 
> میگ 35​
> اما مسلما خانواده جنگنده های سری فلانکر از شرکت سوخوی روسیه را نمی توان نادیده گرفت؛ جنگنده های چند منظوره این خانواده مثل سوخوی 30 و سوخوی 35 در حال حاضر در خط تولید حضور داشته و برای نیروی هوایی روسیه و مشتریان در حال تولید هستند.
> 
> سوخوی 35
> این هواپیماها، در مقایسه با خانواده میگ 29 از برد پروازی و قابلیت حمل حجم بیشتری از مهمات را داشته و در حوزه های جنگ الکترونیک نیز از پادهای جنگال بسیار پیشرفته ای بهره می برد. باید این نکته را در اینجا نیز ذکر کرد که خود روسها نیز در حال حاضر عمدتا جنگنده های ساخت شرکت سوخو را به مدل های ساخت میگ ترجیح می دهند. البته در مقایسه با جنگنده ای مثل میگ 35 برای مشتری مثل ایران، هواپیمایی مثل سوخوی 30 یا سوخوی 35 هزینه های بیشتری را چه در بخش خرید و چه در بخش راه اندازی زیرساخت ها برای تولید داخلی خواهد داشت.
> 
> اگرچه همکاری روسیه با دو کشور چین و هند برای تولید جنگنده، با دو نتیجه تقریبا متفاوت همراه بوده اما می توان با مدیریت صحیح منابع مادی و انسانی، از فرصت پیش آمده نهایت بهره را برد و گام بلندی را در پیشرفت صنعت هوایی کشور برداشت.​@Tomyris
> Dear, post your offtopic posts in Iranian chill thread not sticky Iranian threads.


Why was my message to delete? -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Tomyris said:


> Why was my message to delete? -_-


No delete. Please post your questions and offtopic posts here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

@waz
Bro, I don't understand why I still banned from the middle east section, but all these other people like even some terrorists sympathisers are still roaming free. All I did was post few news showing tanks etc being blown to pieces etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

The Last of us said:


> @waz
> Bro, I don't understand why I still banned from the middle east section, but all these other people like even some terrorists sympathisers are still roaming free. All I did was post few news showing tanks etc being blown to pieces etc.


You're not the only one who are banned. I'm banned for 3 months too! While the most idiot wahhabis members are lunatic IS terrorists are freely commenting!!! We should ask @WebMaster. I asked webmaster on his profile to unban me but he didn't answer. We Iranians are giving a big traffic to this site but unfortunately forum's administrators don't observe our rights.

Few days ago one of turks was trolling in our thread and when I posted this comment " turk trolls lay off from Iranian threads " that turk very rudely told me "Shut Up" ! And when I answered his insult he gave me a "negative ratings" ! Again when I answered him he gave me another negative rating! 2 negative ratings in 3 minutes! while that turk was firstly trolling in our thread and told me shut up. I tagged @WebMaster but he didn't answer and banned me from answering in that Iranian thread. I posted on webmaster's profile that I didn't deserve 2 negative ratings in 3 minutes just because I answered his insult but he didn't answer me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

2800 said:


> You're not the only one who are banned. I'm banned too for 3 months! While the worst kinds of wahhabis are terrorists are freely commenting!!! We should ask @WebMaster. However I asked him in his profile to but he didn't answer me.



You have takfiris there celebrating for ISIS but we're the ones banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tomyris

The Last of us said:


> You have takfiris there celebrating for ISIS but we're the ones banned.



let the dog among dog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> nice one doctor



That is true. In an economy, doctors are not wealth creators. They contribute to wealth creation of a society indirectly by keeping society physiologically healthy. But the ones at the forefront of wealth creation are farmers and engineers. Before industrial revolution, farmers were more important but nowadays it is engineers who make nations wealthy. In advanced countries wealth comes from STEM: Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics. The policies supporting STEM are so strategic that rarely you see any debate to cut them down. The support for STEM is always strong at strategic level and uncompromising.

So in these advanced economies engineers are of a more critical importance than doctors, unless ofcourse you are a doctor like Michael Riordan of Gilead Sciences:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> That is true. In an economy, doctors are not wealth creators. They contribute to wealth creation of a society indirectly by keeping society physiologically healthy. But the ones at the forefront of wealth creation are farmers and engineers. Before industrial revolution, farmers were more important but nowadays it is engineers who make nations wealthy. In advanced countries wealth comes from STEM: Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics. The policies supporting STEM are so strategic that rarely you see any debate to cut them down. The support for STEM is always strong at strategic level and uncompromising.
> 
> So in these advanced economies engineers are of a more critical importance than doctors, unless ofcourse you are a doctor like Michael Riordan of Gilead Sciences:


i suppose it's a "egg or chicken" kinda discussion . in a nation where there is no health , there is no wealth . 

wealth doesn't bring about health but health can indeed make you wealthy . we've got an 80 million strong nation .

imagine this : a 40 year life expectancy , a very poor health care system where a simple bacterium Corynebacterium diphtheriae breakout kills 40% of the population .

you've gotta ask yourself : what was the cause of human being's rapid advancements in the past 200-300 years ?

engineering ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> i suppose it's a "egg or chicken" kinda discussion . in a nation where there is no health , there is no wealth .
> 
> wealth doesn't bring about health but health can indeed make you wealthy . we've got an 80 million strong nation .
> 
> imagine this : a 40 year life expectancy , a very poor health care system where a simple bacterium Corynebacterium diphtheriae breakout kills 40% of the population .
> 
> you've gotta ask yourself : what was the cause of human being's rapid advancements in the past 200-300 years ?
> 
> engineering ?



Indeed engineering. The universal public healthcare and promotion of a physiologically healthy society is a new thing. It only became of international and universal importance after World War 2. Even in European countries public health was not considered a right and necessary for national wealth creation. Health was luxury reserved for high society. You gotta read about the history of Europe to understand this. Children were worked to death in European factories and women at clock manufacturing companies were left exposed to radium poisoning are just two examples. Ever heard of radium girls and radium jaw?







The events like the invention of steam engine or the works of people like Faraday, Tesla, Babbage, Turing and Diesel caused the current prosperity and wealth generation that you see. Doctors did not have any direct consequence. It was all physicists, mathematicians, engineers and other scientists.

Doctors by comparison are just service providers who contribute by allowing this wealthy society to enjoy its wealth in health. Without this initial wealth there would be no way to pay doctors and to pay for a healthcare system to keep society healthy. You first need wealth to upgrade health.

Even in the area of medicine, it has been engineering revolutions such as X-ray, CT, Sonography and electron microscopy which propelled the modern medicine to its current state. 200 years ago, if something was broken inside the body, there was no way to "take a peek" inside and see what was wrong. The only way was to cut the body open and often the kill the person. Nowadays in advanced countries, the cutting edge research in molecular genetics or advanced medicine is not even being done by doctors in many cases. You will be surprised to know that molecular biology research labs, immunology research labs and others actually encourage mathematicians, theoretical physicists and engineers to apply for PhD programs in say human molecular genetics.

Even if you want as a doctor to become a wealth creator, you will have to become or function much like an engineer. By becoming a builder and designer, rather than functioning as a traditional doctor who applies salves to cure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ خنثی‌سازی‌ عملیات‌ تکفیری‌ها در‌ ایران - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

فیلم/ خنثی‌سازی‌ عملیات‌ تکفیری‌ها در‌ ایران - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

ابرام ابرام که میگن اینه؟

کونکرس قدیمی که اینه وای به حال کورنت . به سیخش می کشه


*Saudi M1A2 vs Houthi and ATGM Konkurs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Daneshmand said:


> I know Serpi joon.  I was just being polite. Anyways, it is a very important field. All engineering fields are extremely important, but this one is of critical importance. As you might already know everything is basically made of two things: its design and its material. And often it is the material part which is difficult to obtain.


Thanks bro. 
@haman10 Read the above post few times and repeat it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomyris

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ابرام ابرام که میگن اینه؟
> 
> کونکرس قدیمی که اینه وای به حال کورنت . به سیخش می کشه
> 
> 
> *Saudi M1A2 vs Houthi and ATGM Konkurs.*


well done for these traitor, I hope all their army will be annihilated these loose

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Tomyris said:


> well done for these traitor, I hope all their army will be annihilated these loose



It 's really a shame

It's scary that a 30 yr old ATGM can easily destroy one of the best MBT in the world.



Let's compare it with most recent russian anti tank missile :

The Konkurs warhead penetration is 750–800 mm VS ancient  Rolled homogeneous armour while the kornet penetration after Explosive reactive armour* is 1300 mm*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Siavash

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> It 's really a shame
> 
> It's scary that a 30 yr old ATGM can easily destroy one of the best MBT in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's compare it with most recent russian anti tank missile :
> 
> The Konkurs warhead penetration is 750–800 mm VS ancient  Rolled homogeneous armour while the kornet penetration after Explosive reactive armour* is 1300 mm*


They are so beautiful! By the way I think Saudi's have mostly old A1M1 tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Best effective way to kill isis!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Siavash

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> Best effective way to kill isis!


It would have been good to have the low energy Diet version of it! or an accurate Coke Zero CEP version! pitty it takes time to develope those high end ones!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ابرام ابرام که میگن اینه؟
> 
> کونکرس قدیمی که اینه وای به حال کورنت . به سیخش می کشه
> 
> 
> *Saudi M1A2 vs Houthi and ATGM Konkurs.*


Counting the seconds it impacted and we hear the explosion it is almost 1.7-1.8 km away! Almost 6 sec and when firing almost 9 sec to impact which is inline with its 200m/s speed profile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@Daneshmand congrats bro on becoming a Think tank

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@Daneshmand Agha tabrik shomam pdf think thank shodi!  Ki pdf think thanket kard, khodet khasti ya modiraye site ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

روحش شاد


http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/458743/فیلم-فوت-ناگوار-بیت-الله-عباسپور

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/458931/همه-آنها-که-برای-بیتو-نوشتند-راحت-بخوابی-اسطورهتصاویر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand congrats bro on becoming a Think tank





2800 said:


> @Daneshmand Agha tabrik shomam pdf think thank shodi!  Ki pdf think thanket kard, khodet khasti ya modiraye site ?



Thank you bros. It is really nothing and I do not consider myself a 'thinker'. I guess the good benefit of it, will be me giving you guys + ratings. 

Na baba. Mageh chi hast keh adam bereh hala gedayisho bokoneh. Nemidonam ki kardeh, vali shakam mireh keh shayad bazi as baradaran Pakistani recommend kardeh bashan beh modiran site. Mesleh atanz ya havi. Nemidonam vallah. Baram mohem ham nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

@Daneshmand

Dadash!! I was actually going to recommend you and @scythian500 to become a think tank and now you have!
Very well deserved bro. I hope scythian is next.

Make sure you keep the + ratings coming now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

The Last of us said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Dadash!! I was actually going to recommend you and @scythian500 to become a think tank and now you have!
> Very well deserved bro. I hope scythian is next.
> 
> Make sure you keep the + ratings coming now



Thank you. Yes, @scythian500 definitely deserves it. @haman10 deserves it too. You deserve it as well. @Arminkh too. @New got it already. Actually more than half of Iranians here deserve it. But in reality it is nothing. It is just internet. It is not like we are Captains or Majors in real life. The important thing is to put your thoughts out there. And it really does not matter whether you are a "think tank" or lieutenant. The object of a forum is to share thoughts.

Anyways, let me share a thought with you that has started to occupy my mind lately. Since long I have been thinking about how sharp is my mind's eye. Say what is the "visual acuity of my mind" and how does it compare with others. And then in the past few days more data came out from new research: Aphantasia: A life without mental images 

It is quite disturbing for those with not so vivid mind visualization power. It is as if they are blind internally.

I know it is a very personal question, but it would be interesting to know who has super-visualization power and whose mind is "blind" here among us on this forum? And in how different ways we experience the world. The one who was born with a super fast graphic card and the one born without one. Mine seems to be quite a slow graphic card. Nothing special.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Last of us

Daneshmand said:


> Anyways, let me share a thought with you that has started to occupy my mind lately. Since long I have been thinking about how sharp is my mind's eye. Say what is the "visual acuity of my mind" and how does it compare with others. And then in the past few days more data came out from new research: Aphantasia: A life without mental images
> 
> It is quite disturbing for those with not so vivid mind visualization power. It is as if they are blind internally.
> 
> I know it is a very personal question, but it would be interesting to know who has super-visualization power and whose mind is "blind" here among us on this forum? And in how different ways we experience the world. The one who was born with a super fast graphic card and the one born without one. Mine seems to be quite a slow graphic card. Nothing special.



I think I have quite a good ability to create images in my head. For example, I am very interested in fantasy stories. And I usually think about making a fantasy game. When sitting down or moving, I can just imagine images with vivid detail, but they don't last long and are usually static. It's like getting a sudden flash of a mental image. However, I could make them dynamic if wanted to but for a limited time only.

I could only imagine how not having these abilities would effect me. I suppose not having the mental image ability would mean you're forced to live in the "real" world instead of artificially created one in our head. But I had never really thought about this issue before. It is interesting. I will have to spend some time dwelling on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

Daneshmand said:


> Thank you. Yes, @scythian500 definitely deserves it. @haman10 deserves it too. You deserve it as well. @Arminkh too. @New got it already. Actually more than half of Iranians here deserve it. But in reality it is nothing. It is just internet. It is not like we are Captains or Majors in real life. The important thing is to put your thoughts out there. And it really does not matter whether you are a "think tank" or lieutenant. The object of a forum is to share thoughts.
> 
> Anyways, let me share a thought with you that has started to occupy my mind lately. Since long I have been thinking about how sharp is my mind's eye. Say what is the "visual acuity of my mind" and how does it compare with others. And then in the past few days more data came out from new research: Aphantasia: A life without mental images
> 
> It is quite disturbing for those with not so vivid mind visualization power. It is as if they are blind internally.
> 
> I know it is a very personal question, but it would be interesting to know who has super-visualization power and whose mind is "blind" here among us on this forum? And in how different ways we experience the world. The one who was born with a super fast graphic card and the one born without one. Mine seems to be quite a slow graphic card. Nothing special.


Agha tabrik! Bebakhshid man motevajeh nashodam.

Best wishes!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Daneshmand said:


> Thank you. Yes, @scythian500 definitely deserves it. @haman10 deserves it too. You deserve it as well. @Arminkh too. @New got it already. Actually more than half of Iranians here deserve it. But in reality it is nothing. It is just internet. It is not like we are Captains or Majors in real life. The important thing is to put your thoughts out there. And it really does not matter whether you are a "think tank" or lieutenant. The object of a forum is to share thoughts.
> 
> Anyways, let me share a thought with you that has started to occupy my mind lately. Since long I have been thinking about how sharp is my mind's eye. Say what is the "visual acuity of my mind" and how does it compare with others. And then in the past few days more data came out from new research: Aphantasia: A life without mental images
> 
> It is quite disturbing for those with not so vivid mind visualization power. It is as if they are blind internally.
> 
> I know it is a very personal question, but it would be interesting to know who has super-visualization power and whose mind is "blind" here among us on this forum? And in how different ways we experience the world. The one who was born with a super fast graphic card and the one born without one. Mine seems to be quite a slow graphic card. Nothing special.


Anyway, congrats bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Arminkh said:


> Agha tabrik! Bebakhshid man motevajeh nashodam.
> 
> Best wishes!



Thank you, dear.



2800 said:


> Anyway, congrats bro.



Thank you, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> Daneshmand did it really take you just 6 mins to type this much?!!!
> That's no fair at all, man.


Aghast shoma khodet darkhast kardi ya modiraye pdf khodeshun think thanket kardan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Daneshmand did it really take you just 6 mins to type this much?!!!
> That's no fair at all, man.



Obviously not. I have thought about this issue before. Since I had reached some conclusions on the subject already, I shared them with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Daneshmand

Congratulations bro.

I recommended you for think tank title nearly a week ago (and once before that a month ago), and it is now accepted after thorough review by senior team.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Congratulations bro.
> 
> I recommended you for think tank title nearly a week ago (and once before that a month ago), and it is now accepted after thorough review by senior team.



Oh, I see now. Thank you so very much. I am much obliged, sir. It is so good to hear that you have so much influence around here.

Once again, thank you.

I also thank the senior team. Much obliged.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Congratulations bro.
> 
> I recommended you for think tank title nearly a week ago (and once before that a month ago), and it is now accepted after thorough review by senior team.


Perfect choice as always .

@SOHEIL

baradar mano dobare tou grouh telegram military add kon . zood tond sari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Obviously not. I have thought about this issue before. Since I had reached some conclusions on the subject already, I shared them with you


There's no question on the content, as it's a quality post. But I'm asking about the time it took you to write the post, was it just something less than 6 mins? cause you actually replied in less than 6 mins of me mentioning you in the previous post.
If that really took you just 6 mins, then it's a really an unfair business we are involved, dude.


2800 said:


> Aghast shoma khodet darkhast kardi ya modiraye pdf khodeshun think thanket kardan ?


Na aziz, khodam khastam, assessed shod and I was granted the favor.
nemidoonam bad az yeki do mah ke oomadam sar zadam be site chera in fekr be saram zad, amma allan kheyli ehsas masouliat mikonam, bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> There's no question on the content, as it's a quality post. But I'm asking about the time it took you to write the post, was it just something less than 6 mins? cause you actually replied in less than 6 mins of me mentioning you in the previous post.
> If that really took you just 6 mins, then it's a really an unfair business we are involved, dude.
> 
> Na aziz, khodam khastam, assessed shod and I was granted the favor.
> nemidoonam bad az yeki do mah ke oomadam sar zadam be site chera in fekr be saram zad, amma allan kheyli ehsas masouliat mikonam, bro


Pas be masouliatet beres.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> There's no question on the content, as it's a quality post. But I'm asking about the time it took you to write the post, was it just something less than 6 mins? cause you actually replied in less than 6 mins of me mentioning you in the previous post.
> If that really took you just 6 mins, then it's a really an unfair business we are involved, dude.



No dear. It probably took a few minutes longer than six. I got your notification of tagging me just when I had started writing it. So it probably took 8 or 9 minutes. 

But now that we are both "think tanks", these small things are not important.  We are too special to engage in small talk anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

@Daneshmand @New 

thanks for the positive rating guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

haman10 said:


> Perfect choice as always .
> 
> @SOHEIL
> 
> baradar mano dobare tou grouh telegram military add kon . zood tond sari



baram PM befrest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

2800 said:


> Pas be masouliatet beres.


halle 


Daneshmand said:


> No dear. It probably took a few minutes longer than six. I got your notification of tagging me just when I had started writing it. So it probably took 8 or 9 minutes.
> 
> But now that we are both "think tanks", these small things are not important.  We are too special to engage in small talk anymore.


That being true it ain't anyway a small talk bro , trying to write that much would take me a good 20 to 25 mins least, hence chi shod oon armanhaye emame rahel. na edalati va nabarabari ta koja bro?  
Anyway, I've got a ticket for 2:55 local AM and I'm still behind my PC at home, should I reach that on time, I'd better get hurry. 
See you guys in a while, take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Arminkh said:


> @Daneshmand @New
> 
> thanks for the positive rating guys.



No need to thank. You really deserved it. 



New said:


> halle
> 
> That being true it ain't anyway a small talk bro , trying to write that much would take me a good 20 to 25 mins least, hence chi shod oon armanhaye emame rahel. na edalati va nabarabari ta koja bro?
> Anyway, I've got a ticket for 2:55 local AM and I'm still behind my PC at home, should I reach that on time, I'd better get hurry.
> See you guys in a while, take care.



Then you must have clumsy big hairy fingers.  Get a new pair of hands transplanted. Preferentially from a slim brain dead lady (make sure they are NOT tattooed).

And egalitarianism is only valid in basic rights. Not in abilities.  

You don't know emam rahel that well. He actually never thought that highly of Iranians. He knew there was a long way to go in teaching this nation with practical unforgettable lessons. It is just now we are seeing that people have started to learn a few things.

Be safe bro. Specially if you are flying with an Iranian airliner, make sure you take a big asss pillow with yourself just in case. If things go south, just keep the pillow between yourself and the ground. 

God forbid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SOHEIL said:


> baram PM befrest


Agha shoma umadi ridi tu un thread gofti "bullshit" .

@Serpentine Ye lahze tashrif miari kik karet daram.

@Serpentine Ye lahze tashrif miari kik karet daram.


----------



## SOHEIL

2800 said:


> Agha shoma umadi ridi tu un thread gofti "bullshit" .
> 
> @Serpentine Ye lahze tashrif miari kik karet daram.
> 
> @Serpentine Ye lahze tashrif miari kik karet daram.



:|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SOHEIL said:


> :|


Hala chera bullshit hast??? Man ke source motabar gozashtam


----------



## SOHEIL

2800 said:


> Hala chera bullshit hast??? Man ke source motabar gozashtam



source bullshit mige


----------



## Siavash

2800 said:


> Hala chera bullshit hast??? Man ke source motabar gozashtam


Bullshit ... Where .... when ... what... Who .. is it Russian Bull? French? We are buying it? When is it delivered! Please elaborate on the sh i t! thanks.


----------



## Arminkh

Siavash said:


> Bullshit ... Where .... when ... what... Who .. is it Russian Bull? French? We are buying it? When is it delivered! Please elaborate on the sh i t! thanks.


Bebin ba soheil bahs nakon. Oon alan bache maroofe! boro poste mano too Iranian Missiles news bebin!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

Arminkh said:


> Bebin ba soheil bahs nakon. Oon alan bache maroofe! boro poste mano too Iranian Missiles news bebin!


Ok. Man faghat mikham bebinam key tahvilemoon midan ....raftam posto bebinam! I know it is Chinese Bull even doesn't smell right! all plastic shit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@beast89

Why are you banned from ME section? Any specific reason?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

دوستان اقتصاد دان کسی هست وضعیت فعلی اقتصاد چین رو شرح بده

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

You know one one thing very clear between Iran Arms purchase now and before revolution. Before revolution whatever Shah was buying we couldn't get the purpose and appreciate it but after the war and in the event of GCC buying spree it is as if all the nation is thirsty for a military upgrade and feel the need for the best equipment. I myself am tired of sending our best young people without proper equipment to the battlefield. Not having proper ammunition and equipment. Having basiji die in front of tank fire because they needed to blow a T-72 with utmost courage at near distance with a single RPG 7. I don't want a single Iranian die for the land because of poor equipment. I like the pilots have the best planes and be proud of it and have ultimate confidence and use their skills on top of their equipment when necessary. Not purchase like GCC but to be safe and in peace we need to be strong very strong. Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Serpentine said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Congratulations bro.
> 
> I recommended you for think tank title nearly a week ago (and once before that a month ago), and it is now accepted after thorough review by senior team.


I recommended him many times, good addition.
@Daneshmand , welcome to the brotherhood

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

WAJsal said:


> good edition


Sorry i've got a thing for correcting others , some say it's a psychotic episode .

"Good addition"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Is Russia developing an F-35-hunting UAV?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

WAJsal said:


> I recommended him many times, good addition.
> @Daneshmand , welcome to the brotherhood



Thank you very much, dear @WAJsal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

We have a d*ck measuring festival here.

The Fight against PKK Terrorism | Updates & Discussions | Page 114


----------



## rmi5

@haman10 @Daneshmand 
uhh, another troll war? don't waste your/our time on non-sense stuff. Just report his non-senses to @Serpentine

@The Last of us Gour e pedareshoun. Hoseleh daari ha, aziz?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

@Daneshmand

Dadash, man ye taghazaiee daram az shoma va on ham ine ke ba har trolle papati ham zaban nashi, khosusan alan ke ertegha daraje peida kardi, dust nadaram bahane daste mod haie dg biofte va harfe alaki bekhan bezanan.

mamnun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Dadash, man ye taghazaiee daram az shoma va on ham ine ke ba har trolle papati ham zaban nashi, khosusan alan ke ertegha daraje peida kardi, dust nadaram bahane daste mod haie dg biofte.
> 
> mamnun


are dadash @Daneshmand, shoma besporesh be ma .

bahoone midi be mod ha een TTA ru azat migiran . section iran ham vaghean be TTA ehtiaj dare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Dadash, man ye taghazaiee daram az shoma va on ham ine ke ba har trolle papati ham zaban nashi, khosusan alan ke ertegha daraje peida kardi, dust nadaram bahane daste mod haie dg biofte va harfe alaki bekhan bezanan.
> 
> mamnun



Taghaza chieh? Shoma faghat dastoor bedeh, Timsaar joon.



haman10 said:


> are dadash @Daneshmand, shoma besporesh be ma .
> 
> bahoone midi be mod ha een TTA ru azat migiran . section iran ham vaghean be TTA ehtiaj dare



Akheh Doctor joon, yeh lahzeh oon clip o ke didam badjoori asabani shodam. Doroghi ham nagoftam. Hameh oon chizai keh neveshtam vaghiat dareh. Mitooni darbarash tahghigh koni.

Vali shoma rast migi. Chashm. Har joori keh shoma General-ha va Marshal-ha begid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Daneshmand said:


> Taghaza chieh? Shoma faghat dastoor bedeh, Timsaar joon.



Shoma bozorgvari.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

I did not want to comment in that thread, so I answer your questions here:


Serpentine said:


> A few questions.
> 
> What's the total strength of PKK?


Ma'loum nist.


> Do you think it's more than 15,000 troops?


Ounkeh baleh. Faghat YPG panjaah hezar daavtalab tou souriye daareh! Hattaa ageh in ragham eghragh amiz be nazar biyaad, vali ageh YPG, PKK, va PJAK ra jam' konim, in ragham e ajibi nist. Be lotf e jang e souriye, PKK digeh kheyli ghavi shode, aziz.


> Are they mostly Turkish citizens or Iraqi ones?


Bish tar ke Torkiye-i hastand, vali panaahgaah e ma'roufeshoun tou Iraq hast.


> And also, what's the total number of casualties for Turkish army/police?


Vaghean ma'loum nist. na be harf haye dolat e torkiye e'temaadi hast va na be harf haye PKK. Har kodoum migand ke 100 ta ham talafaat nadaashtand vali chand hezar ta az oun yeki koshtand!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

نیم میلیون کودک بی‌خانمان‌ در ثروتمندترین ایالت آمریکا + تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

تبریز مترو دار شد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

فیلم/ هواپیماهایی که ایران برای خرید آن وارد مذاکره شد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

@Serpentine @The Last of us 

Business Minister opens the most Advanced Turbine Blade Casting Facility in the world – Rolls-Royce

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان این کلیپ رو ببینید تمام موهای بدنتون سیخ میشه !

یا خدا

بیينيد چقدر این آمریکایی ها و اسرائیلی ها خبيثند


http://www.faraghlit.com/استاد-رائفی-پور-نوستراداموس-ایران/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

2800 said:


> دوستان این کلیپ رو ببینید تمام موهای بدنتون سیخ میشه !
> 
> یا خدا
> 
> بیينيد چقدر این آمریکایی ها و اسرائیلی ها خبيثند
> 
> 
> http://www.faraghlit.com/استاد-رائفی-پور-نوستراداموس-ایران/


In agha alaan kojast? Avvale clip migeh "ma bahash chi kar kardim ..."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Siavash said:


> In agha alaan kojast? Avvale clip migeh "ma bahash chi kar kardim ..."


این آقا استاد رائفى پور هست. تحلیل ها و پیش بینی های خیلی دقیقی از اتفاقات منطقه، سعودی ها وهابی ها اسرائیلی ها و سیاست های کشورهای غربی داره.

ايشون 6 سالی هست که تو ایران سخنرانی ميکنه و منم چند باری تو جلاتش شرکت کردم.
به جرات میتونم بگم کسی تو ایران رو دست این آقا بلند نمیشه. تمام حرفاش درست هست.

تو اون کليپ که پست کردم گفته شده، استاد رائفى پور از چند سال پیش اتفاقات منطقه و نقشه های صهیونیست های کثيف رو پیش بینی کرده بود اما متاسفانه خیلی ها ایشون رو جدی نگرفتن.

چیزهایی میگه که مو به تن آدم سیخ میکنه. اگر چند تا از سخنرانی .هاییش رو گوش بدی شدیدا مستش میشی. اصن ديدت به دنیا و زندگی عوض ميشه.

میتونی اسمش رو تو گوگل سرچ کنی اینم یه لینک که صحبت هاش رو گوش بدی.


دانلود سخنرانی رائفی پور | یاس دانلود

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

http://www.faraghlit.com/دانلود-سخنرانی-استاد-رائفی-پور-تا-انق/

هشت شهریور - چگونگی نفوذ کشمیری

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

[Bregs] said:


> you might be having some memories to share about that times Iran ? people are very friendly to Indians i heard ?


 @Capt.Popeye hi bros !

was it you who said that there was a show off between Indian Su-30s and rafael or typhoon ? and that indian Su-30 won 12-0 ?

i want to have the link to that news please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

haman10 said:


> @Capt.Popeye hi bros !
> 
> was it you who said that there was a show off between Indian Su-30s and rafael or typhoon ? and that indian Su-30 won 12-0 ?
> 
> i want to have the link to that news please




No, my friend; I did not say that . It was a report that appeared in the news. It was a report about IAF-RAF Exercises in England between Typhoons and Sukhois. To be honest; I would not have publicised that, though it has some credibility. Please bear in mind that it was only pertaining to the WVR part of the Exercise. I said 'some credibility' because the Sukhoi can manuever extremely well at subsonic speeds. In case of higher speeds and in BVR combat, the situation may well be different.

There was long thread on that here in PDF.
Here is the link to the report: https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...Bt6-_0LgnQyksKBZg&sig2=juy_QWn_62wTMLJbBpWdJg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Capt.Popeye said:


> No, my friend; I did not say that . It was a report that appeared in the news. It was a report about IAF-RAF Exercises in England between Typhoons and Sukhois. To be honest; I would not have publicised that, though it has some credibility. Please bear in mind that it was only pertaining to the WVR part of the Exercise. I said 'some credibility' because the Sukhoi can manuever extremely well at subsonic speeds. In case of higher speeds and in BVR combat, the situation may well be different.
> 
> There was long thread on that here in PDF.
> Here is the link to the report: https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDcQFjAGahUKEwi0ouii_MvHAhVLp5QKHY5bCfQ&url=http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indian-air-forces-top-guns-score-wins-in-the-uk-1204336&ei=3G3gVbTEH8vO0gSOt6WgDw&usg=AFQjCNG9tG0YCPzW3Bt6-_0LgnQyksKBZg&sig2=juy_QWn_62wTMLJbBpWdJg


thank you brother

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

haman10 said:


> thank you brother




You are always welcome, anytime !

@haman10; a question for you my friend; why do you ask about the Su30 MKIs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Capt.Popeye said:


> why do you ask about the Su30 MKIs


Iran is planning to buy some Su-30 from Russia . i was just weighing options mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Iran is planning to buy some Su-30 from Russia . i was just weighing options mate



One good website in this regard is: Air Power Australia - Home Page

Here is their PAK FA analysis: Assessing the Sukhoi PAK-FA / Sukhoi/KnAAPO T-50/I-21/Article701 PAK-FA Перспективный Авиационный Комплекс Фронтовой Авиации

Here is their Su-35S analysis: Sukhoi/KnAAPO Su-35BM/Su-35-1/Su-35S Flanker

And their analysis on S-400 system: Almaz-Antey 40R6 / S-400 Triumf / SA-21 SAM System /Самоходный Зенитный Ракетный Комплекс 40Р6 / С-400 'Триумф'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> Iran is planning to buy some Su-30 from Russia . i was just weighing options mate


Why doesn't Russia deliver us some Su-35?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

haman10 said:


> Iran is planning to buy some Su-30 from Russia . i was just weighing options mate



I would seriously recommend it (not only because of that report....  though). It is a really heavy duty aircraft. Actually the Su-30MKI turned out beyond the original Russian specs because the IAF insisted on and got modifications done on the original design, mainly on the avionics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> One good website in this regard is: Air Power Australia - Home Page
> 
> Here is their PAK FA analysis: Assessing the Sukhoi PAK-FA / Sukhoi/KnAAPO T-50/I-21/Article701 PAK-FA Перспективный Авиационный Комплекс Фронтовой Авиации
> 
> Here is their Su-35S analysis: Sukhoi/KnAAPO Su-35BM/Su-35-1/Su-35S Flanker
> 
> And their analysis on S-400 system: Almaz-Antey 40R6 / S-400 Triumf / SA-21 SAM System /Самоходный Зенитный Ракетный Комплекс 40Р6 / С-400 'Триумф'


yes indeed APA is a very good website . i also recommend it for others to read .

tnx bro 


2800 said:


> Why doesn't Russia deliver us some Su-35?


It's their tech bro . they sell whatever they like 

besides , who says Iran has shown any interest ? maybe we haven't

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> besides , who says Iran has shown any interest ? maybe we haven't


But Su-35 is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Capt.Popeye said:


> avionics.


yes , i've heard that both Israel and france ? have taken part in MKI's upgrade . 

although if Iran goes for Su-30 sm we'll get the same upgrades only with russian origin



2800 said:


> But Su-35 is better.


PAKFA is even better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

haman10 said:


> yes , i've heard that both Israel and france ? have taken part in MKI's upgrade .
> 
> although if Iran goes for Su-30 sm we'll get the same upgrades only with russian origin
> 
> 
> PAKFA is even better



True. PAK-FA however is still a "work in progress". And it has been the cause of some controversy because the IAF wants to incorporate some of its own specs and eqpt into it.

So far as the Su-30 is concerned it is now a matured aircraft whose role and tactics have been validated. With the addition of the Brahmos ALCM and later the Nirbhaya subsonic missiles; it will get even more muscle.

Here is a link to another report on the Su-30s performance in Exercises with the USAF:
The Aviationist » Cope India: when India’s Russian jets achieved a surprising 9:1 kill ratio against U.S. F-15s


And a report on the IAF-RAF Exercise in The Aviationist; a non-Indian view:
The Aviationist » Have Indian Su-30s really “dominated” RAF Typhoons in aerial combat with a 12-0 scoreline? Most probably not.

The most important part is this part which I quote, and which is what I said in the earlier post:
"Moreover, WVR engagements, in which the super-maneuverable Su-30 excels, are less likely than BVR (Beyond Visual Range) ones where a Flanker would be much more vulnerable, as Indradhanush 2015 seems to have proved."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Capt.Popeye said:


> True. PAK-FA however is still a "work in progress". And it has been the cause of some controversy because the IAF wants to incorporate some of its own specs and eqpt into it.
> 
> So far as the Su-30 is concerned it is now a matured aircraft whose role and tactics have been validated. With the addition of the Brahmos ALCM and later the Nirbhaya subsonic missiles; it will get even more muscle.
> 
> Here is a link to another report on the Su-30s performance in Exercises with the USAF:
> The Aviationist » Cope India: when India’s Russian jets achieved a surprising 9:1 kill ratio against U.S. F-15s
> 
> 
> And a report on the IAF-RAF Exercise in The Aviationist; a non-Indian view:
> The Aviationist » Have Indian Su-30s really “dominated” RAF Typhoons in aerial combat with a 12-0 scoreline? Most probably not.
> 
> The most important part is this part which I quote, and which is what I said in the earlier post:
> "Moreover, WVR engagements, in which the super-maneuverable Su-30 excels, are less likely than BVR (Beyond Visual Range) ones where a Flanker would be much more vulnerable, as Indradhanush 2015 seems to have proved."


very informing links , tnx for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> yes , i've heard that both Israel and france ? have taken part in MKI's upgrade .
> 
> although if Iran goes for Su-30 sm we'll get the same upgrades only with russian origin
> 
> 
> PAKFA is even better


Nothing is better than Qaher. 








I hope we see this beauty is our military service asap.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

2800 said:


> Nothing is better than Qaher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we see this beauty is our military service asap. هیچ چی جنس وطنی نميشه




Sir, are you joking ?


----------



## Aramagedon

Capt.Popeye said:


> Sir, are you joking ?


Future will tell us.

I think we'll see Qaher in future in Iran.
But none of Iranian made aircrafts can come close to American or even Russian made aircrafts in terms of quality at least in next 20 years.


----------



## Abii

2800 said:


> Nothing is better than Qaher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we see this beauty is our military service asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

2800 said:


> Nothing is better than Qaher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we see this beauty is our military service asap.


No Qahereh is better. If Qaher is her brother and they have the same genes I like Qahereh more specially that both are fictional so why not go with the female version!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Really sad: 

Iran is Great van: no apology or compensation to family from Met | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

اکونومیست: ایران پنجمین کشور دنیا در رتبه‌بندی امید به زندگی است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> اکونومیست: ایران پنجمین کشور دنیا در رتبه‌بندی امید به زندگی است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


این نشون میده چقدر سلامتی تو ایران تو ساليان اخیر رشد کرده.

اینو میتونی سورس انگلیسيش رو بدی?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

Daneshmand said:


> Really sad:
> 
> Iran is Great van: no apology or compensation to family from Met | World news | The Guardian


The comments are even better to read! So sad to see this. As one comment said the children learnt a good lesson about UK!



2800 said:


> این نشون میده چقدر سلامتی تو ایران تو ساليان اخیر رشد کرده.
> 
> اینو میتونی سورس انگلیسيش رو بدی?


Here is the link to economist site @2800:
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/08/daily-chart-14

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

مقامات سعودی برای جذب جوانان عربستان در نیروی زمینی ارتش، مشوق‌های مالی قابل توجهی هم در نظر گرفته‌اند و اعلام کرده اند علاوه بر آنکه جذب شدگان بر اساس سطح تحصیلاتشان درجه بندی می‌شوند،علاوه بر مزایالی مالی دیگر پاداش به میزان 25 درصد حقوق،حق جذب به میزان800 ریال سعودی(هر ریال سعودی معادل حداقل 900 تومان است)، 25 درصد حقوق برای مبارزه با تروریسم برای آنها در نظر گرفته می‌شود.

فرماندهی نیروی زمینی ارتش عربستان، شماره تلفن و پایگاه اطلاع رسانی ثبت نام را اعلام کرده و از جوانان این کشور خواسته است در مدت تعیین شده ثبت نام کنند و جذب نیروی زمینی ارتش شوند.

این در حالی است که پیشتر سندی سعودی از فرار شمار زیادی از نظامیان ارتش از جبهه‌های نبرد با ارتش و کمیته‌های مردمی یمن پرده برداشت، سندی که از سوی وزارت گارد ملی(سلطنتی) و به امضای سرتیپ محمد بن علی الشهرانی معاون فرمانده منطقه جنوبی عربستان رسیده است.

در این سند فرماندهی گارد سلطنتی سعودی به نظامیان خود درباره ترک عواقب مواضع خود در مرز جنوبی با یمن هشدار داده بود، این در حالی است که جبهه‌ها و مناطق جنوب عربستان شاهد افزایش عملیات تلافی‌جویانه نیروهای ارتش و کمیته‌های مردمی یمن به سمت مواضع و اهداف نظامی عربستان است.

در این زمینه پایگاه آمریکایی تیرر مانیتوراعلام کرده بود که گارد سلطنتی عربستان به نظامیان سعودی درباره فرار از مواضع خود در مرز با یمن هشدارداده است.

بر اساس سند نظامی صادره از سوی وزارت گارد ملی(سلطنتی) سعودی که از سوی فعالان و شبکه‌های یمنی در پایگاه‌های ارتباط اجتماعی منتشر شده بود،سرتیپ محمد بن علی الشهردانی معاون فرمانده منطقه جنوبی عربستان در منطقه نجران و یکی از فرماندهان گارد ملی در بخش‌نامه‌ای برای فرماندهان یگان‌های تابعه درباره فرار نظامیان و نیروهای وابسته به آنها از مواضعشان در مرز با یمن و فرار از آنچه "وظیفه مقدس" خوانده، هشدار داده است.

این مقام بلندپایه سعودی هشدار داده است نظامیان فراری به دادگاه نظامی تحویل داده و محاکمه و مجازات خواهند شد.
مقامات بلندپایه سعودی از تاثیرات منفی فرار نظامیانشان از جبهه‌های جنگ علیه یمن به شدت نگران هستند.

ابراز تمایل چین و «لوفت‌هانزا» برای همکاری فضایی با ایران - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Abii

scythian500 said:


> اکونومیست: ایران پنجمین کشور دنیا در رتبه‌بندی امید به زندگی است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


Haman, read your own post's title. It says "selected countries." It's not a ranked chart. The Persian title says Iran is 5th, when The Economist chart clearly states "selected countries"! 

Iran is actually ranked 81st.
List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Direct link to the World Health Organization chart:
Global Health Observatory Data Repository

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Siavash

Abii said:


> Haman, read your own post's title. It says "selected countries." It's not a ranked chart. The Persian title says Iran is 5th, when The Economist chart clearly states "selected countries"!
> 
> Iran is actually ranked 81st.
> List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Direct link to the World Health Organization chart:
> Global Health Observatory Data Repository



The wikipedia shows the age at 72 and 76 for men and women and this one shows above 80 for women and above 76 for men which is different. If this is newer data then it might be correct but the ranking of it I am also not sure it means Iran is 5th. Also the article talks about changes in health care and how countries like Iran and China has closed the gap and USA is falling behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Siavash said:


> The wikipedia shows the age at 72 and 76 for men and women and this one shows above 80 for women and above 76 for men which is different. If this is newer data then it might be correct but the ranking of it I am also not sure it means Iran is 5th. Also the article talks about changes in health care and how countries like Iran and China has closed the gap and USA is falling behind.


Fair enough, but ya'll are claiming Iran is 5th, when neither The Economist nor facts and figures support that idea.

Iran has got better, almost certainly, but so have other countries. It's not a knock on Iran, but the topic changes to the debate we're having when you guys put Iran on a pedestal and claim ridiculous things. Iran was 81st a couple of years ago and it still is around the same ball park. But with a higher life expectancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Siavash said:


> The wikipedia shows the age at 72 and 76 for men and women and this one shows above 80 for women and above 76 for men which is different. If this is newer data then it might be correct but the ranking of it I am also not sure it means Iran is 5th. Also the article talks about changes in health care and how countries like Iran and China has closed the gap and USA is falling behind.


It is a selected set of countries but still compared to some of the pioneers so the rank is very clear compared to listed countries...and If Iran is 80th or 81th then other developed nations in this list must be way lower than Iran as Iran is above them in this chart!!


----------



## Aramagedon

Fire at Saudi oil company residence kills 11


----------



## mohsen

از اراجیف روحانی تا واقعیت:


----------



## Aramagedon

@Shotgunner51 Creat that thread in Iranian section and edit/remove that thread in ME section.

Iran, China, US Likely to Cooperate on Arak Heavy Water Reactor: Rouhani


----------



## Shotgunner51

2800 said:


> @Shotgunner51 Creat that thread in Iranian section and edit/remove that thread in ME section.
> 
> Iran, China, US Likely to Cooperate on Arak Heavy Water Reactor: Rouhani



OK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shotgunner51 said:


> OK


Blank title and post please.

Some of Iranian members (includes me) are banned in ME section.


----------



## Shotgunner51

2800 said:


> Blank title and post please.
> 
> Some of Iranian members (includes me) are banned in ME section.



Iran, China, US Likely to Cooperate on Arak Heavy Water Reactor: Rouhani

Banned? That's weird. Welcome to visit China or FE section!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Shotgunner51 said:


> Iran, China, US Likely to Cooperate on Arak Heavy Water Reactor: Rouhani
> 
> Banned? That's weird. Welcome to visit China or FE section!


Thank you bro. Yes I'm banned there for 3 monthes.


----------



## scythian500

نگاه ایران به درگیری ترکیه و پ.ک.ک - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

شعار مرگ بر آمریکا از دیوارها پاک می شود+ عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

اولین‌ عکس‌ها از پشت صحنه «محمدرسول الله(ص)» - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

معامله خطرناک آمریکا با ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

عکس/ افتتاح بزرگترین اتاق تمیز ایران - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*عکس/ افتتاح بزرگترین اتاق تمیز ایران*
بزرگترین اتاق تمیز کشور به مساحت 400 متر مربع صبح یکشنبه هشتم شهریور ماه با حضور سید حسن هاشمی وزیر بهداشت و سورنا ستاری معاون علمی ریاست جمهوری در مرکز آموزشی و پژوهشی نیایش دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی افتتاح شد. کاربرد «اتاق تمیز» به‌منظور تولید فرآورده‌های مورد نیاز کشور در حوزه دارویی با استفاده از توانمندی‌ها و دانش بومی است تا بتوان داروهای نوترکیب و طب‌ تی‌دی‌های دارویی را که ارزش افزوده زیادی دارند تولید کرد.

























مطالب مرتبط

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Aramagedon

@fakhre mirpur 

I'v no access to ME section. I'm banned in there.


----------



## WAJsal

scythian500 said:


> معامله خطرناک آمریکا با ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> عکس/ افتتاح بزرگترین اتاق تمیز ایران - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> *عکس/ افتتاح بزرگترین اتاق تمیز ایران*
> بزرگترین اتاق تمیز کشور به مساحت 400 متر مربع صبح یکشنبه هشتم شهریور ماه با حضور سید حسن هاشمی وزیر بهداشت و سورنا ستاری معاون علمی ریاست جمهوری در مرکز آموزشی و پژوهشی نیایش دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی افتتاح شد. کاربرد «اتاق تمیز» به‌منظور تولید فرآورده‌های مورد نیاز کشور در حوزه دارویی با استفاده از توانمندی‌ها و دانش بومی است تا بتوان داروهای نوترکیب و طب‌ تی‌دی‌های دارویی را که ارزش افزوده زیادی دارند تولید کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مطالب مرتبط


Why is it that i can read some Persian? freaky, lol, good work. 



2800 said:


> @fakhre mirpur
> 
> I'v no access to ME section. I'm banned in there.


Please open a thread in GHQ section, tag mods and Webmaster, ask for an explanation and etc, etc....Request for lifting of the ban. Don't ask other members to open a thread for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

WAJsal said:


> Why is it that i can read some Persian? freaky, lol, good work.
> 
> 
> Please open a thread in GHQ section, tag mods and Webmaster, ask for an explanation and etc, etc....Request for lifting of the ban. Don't ask other members to open a thread for you.


Thank you sir. I've already written on webmaster's profile but sounds like my presence in ME section may make flaming war so I'm banned for now; perhaps in soon future I got unbanned.
Also I can create threads in GHQ. I've already created few threads to report some trolls and webmaster has answered me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Serpentine said:


>


Zindabad haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

بروبچ تهرانی عجب هوای توپيه تهران به به ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> بروبچ تهرانی عجب هوای توپيه تهران به به ...


Inja ham alie !!

aaali !!

vay baad az 6 mah cheshmemoon be baroon roushan shod !! cheghad basafast havaye inja !

baad az modatha yek nafas rahat mikeshim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> Inja ham alie !!
> 
> aaali !!
> 
> vay baad az 6 mah cheshmemoon be baroon roushan shod !! cheghad basafast havaye inja !
> 
> baad az modatha yek nafas rahat mikeshim


مسلما هوای تهران مثل کرمانشاه نمیشه

خوش بحالت 

اینجا باد مياد، یه نم نمکی بارون. واقعا هوای عالییی هست
البته گرد و خاک اولش چشم و چالمو کور کرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


>


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

ارتش روسیه آماده ورود به کارزار سوریه می‌شود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*یه خبراییه ظاهرا:*

دهقان:هیچ محدودیتی برای ساخت موشک قاره پیما را نمی پذیریم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir






*پرجمعیت‌ترین کشورهای جهان تا 2050*
در آخرین گزارش «دفتر مرجع جمعیت»، 10 کشور نخست جهان که تا سال 2050 با بیشترین رشد جمعیت روبرو می‌شوند، فهرست‌بندی شده‌اند.


 به گزارش مشرق، پاکستان تودی اعلام کرد: اطلاعات منتشر شده در گزارش «دفتر مرجع جمعیت» (PRB) حاکیست که هند در سال 2050 به عنوان پرجمعیت‌ترین کشور جهان در رتبه نخست این فهرست قرار می‌گیرد و جمعیت آن به یک میلیارد و 660 میلیون نفر می‌رسد.

علاوه بر این رتبه دوم و سوم این فهرست به ترتیب به چین و آمریکا تعلق پیدا می‌کند. همچنین پاکستان تا سال 2050 به ششمین کشور پرجمعیت جهان تبدیل می‌شود. پیش‌بینی می‌شود که پاکستان رتبه ششم این فهرست را از آن خود کند و تا سال 2050 از کل جمعیت 9 میلیارد و 700 میلیون نفریِ جهان، 344 میلیون نفر را در خود جای دهد.

در این گزارش همچنین پیش‌بینی شده که بین سال‌های 2015 تا 2050 نیمی از رشد جمعیت جهان در 9 کشور از جمله پاکستان، هند، نیجریه، جمهوری دموکرات کنگو، اتیوپی، تانزانیا، آمریکا، اندونزی و اوگاندا متمرکز می‌شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*مسابقات ایروبیک حرفه ای کشور!!!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

London Taxis in Iran as TAXIs!!

عکس/ تاکسی لندن در جزیره کیش - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> ارتش روسیه آماده ورود به کارزار سوریه می‌شود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> *یه خبراییه ظاهرا:*
> 
> دهقان:هیچ محدودیتی برای ساخت موشک قاره پیما را نمی پذیریم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *پرجمعیت‌ترین کشورهای جهان تا 2050*
> در آخرین گزارش «دفتر مرجع جمعیت»، 10 کشور نخست جهان که تا سال 2050 با بیشترین رشد جمعیت روبرو می‌شوند، فهرست‌بندی شده‌اند.
> 
> 
> به گزارش مشرق، پاکستان تودی اعلام کرد: اطلاعات منتشر شده در گزارش «دفتر مرجع جمعیت» (PRB) حاکیست که هند در سال 2050 به عنوان پرجمعیت‌ترین کشور جهان در رتبه نخست این فهرست قرار می‌گیرد و جمعیت آن به یک میلیارد و 660 میلیون نفر می‌رسد.
> 
> علاوه بر این رتبه دوم و سوم این فهرست به ترتیب به چین و آمریکا تعلق پیدا می‌کند. همچنین پاکستان تا سال 2050 به ششمین کشور پرجمعیت جهان تبدیل می‌شود. پیش‌بینی می‌شود که پاکستان رتبه ششم این فهرست را از آن خود کند و تا سال 2050 از کل جمعیت 9 میلیارد و 700 میلیون نفریِ جهان، 344 میلیون نفر را در خود جای دهد.
> 
> در این گزارش همچنین پیش‌بینی شده که بین سال‌های 2015 تا 2050 نیمی از رشد جمعیت جهان در 9 کشور از جمله پاکستان، هند، نیجریه، جمهوری دموکرات کنگو، اتیوپی، تانزانیا، آمریکا، اندونزی و اوگاندا متمرکز می‌شود.


واقعا خبرایی که ميذاري توپ هست...


----------



## Serpentine

Last night storm reaching Tehran:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Last night storm reaching Tehran:


مثل اینکه قراره امشب هم طوفان بیاد. 

من هر موقع اینجوری میشه میرم ارتفاعات بالای زعفرانیه از اونجا تهران رو نگاه میکنم و از باد لذت میبرم. 

يه بار پارسال باد داشت جدی جدی بلندم میکرد 

ولی این طوفان ها به پای طوفان های پارسال و پیرارسال تهران نميرسن. البته شاید در آینده طوفان های شدیدتری بیاد. باید دید چی میشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Last night storm reaching Tehran:


Ok there !!

that one is shit scary !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blackmoon

مثل همیشه از عراق شروع شد شهر رطبه بعد رسید استان صلاح الدین الانم ایرانه


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Ask people like you this : "Would you be supportive of this measure if that guy brutally murdered your family members ? cause he did murder someone's family member "
> 
> you'd still say no cause you're saying some senseless "shoar" . but think about it when you had sometime alone .
> 
> today was a very sad day for me , you know why ? i lost a patient . 52 year old female died of endocarditis and she really suffered a lot . if she just could make it through the day she was going to have a surgery and get her heart fixed .
> 
> she could literally have lived for another 2 decades .
> 
> yet when i saw this news i was really more than happy . you know why ? cause IRI security officials whom i trust more than my eyes have made this country one of the most secure and safe countries in the world .
> 
> i hold pride in them and i love them more than myself . they are the reason why Iran is not pakistan , afghanistan , Iraq , Syria , Lebanon , KSA and literally all other ME nation .
> 
> they are the reason why our women can come out and have a blast of a night in 03:00 AM in the middle of the night and come back to their families being more than safe and healthy , while women in US might not have some of these privileges in some areas .
> 
> believe me , i know what i'm talking about . you think it's the angles sent from lord himself who are preventing suicide bombers and fanatic bastard terrorists to cross our borders and blow our people up ?
> 
> no!!!
> 
> we are giving martyrs over this . people's Sons and fathers have sacrificed their lives for this .
> 
> you're living in canada so you might have little idea what i'm talking about .
> 
> ALCON , PEJAK has killed more Iranians than you think . and they are not a cultural centre , they are a terrorist organization : there is no "not talking up arms" . its BS .
> 
> I'm a kurd myself , so i know better than everyone here whats going on .
> 
> your input please : @mohsen @Daneshmand @kollang
> 
> and specially @rahi2357 i'd love to hear your inputs bro , cause "momkene az mokhalef haye een amal bashi , momkenam has nabashi , vaghean doost daram bedoonam kodoome"





Siavash said:


> If it is true that: "Alkhani’s brother said that he had been a member of PJAK but had never taken up arms. Five other Kurds were executed for drug dealing at the same time"
> 
> You can call it whatever you want but if he is being executed just because he was an affiliate with the group then his execution is a crime and the criminals should be prosecuted. Very similar to those 20000 executed in 1361 (Iranian date) and those executed after each MKO terrorist act in prison on retaliation. It is a shame that we don't see executing a guy, an Iranian because of his thoughts is crime against humanity! On 2nd level if he had taken arms and he was captured, executing the guy in prison after being captured is another criminal act and barbarism. It is unfortunate we see members comfortable with the barbarism inducted in the name of Iran and specially Islamic republic of Iran.



Overall, in the grand scheme of things, these are just small talk. The real issue here is that many do not trust Iranian judicial system is fair. And this has roots in our history. Iran never has had a fair judicial system whether under IRI or under Shahs or Caliphs or Manis whatever. The current concept of fair judiciary and human rights are all Western and have nothing to do or any connection with Iran. Until this issue is not addressed in a very fundamental way, then such contentions will continue. But let me be clear that I have no sympathy for this individual or the ones like him at all. He was just another savage that got his due by a not-so-perfect judicial system. Savages have no rights. Only obligations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Daneshmand said:


> It should be MW. You are talking about power, not energy.


 You are right bro, but I wrote what officials in ministry of energy say regarding electricity production in Iran, that's why I really didn't think about the unit I used (energy instead of power). Also, as far as I've seen, it's more common to use energy unit than power unit to address electricity production (KWh, MWh,GWh).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Daneshmand 
@New

Thanks for the correction guys, I fixed the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*بهره‌برداری از رادارهای برد بلند و 3 بعدی قرارگاه پدافند*
رادار بردبلند نظیر و رادار ۳ بعدی بینا دقایقی پیش رسما در شبکه یکپارچه پدافند هوایی کشور استقرار عملیاتی یافت.
به گزارش مشرق، مراسم رونمایی و استقرار عملیاتی از سامانه‌های راداری نظیر و بینا با حضور امیر فرزاد اسماعیلی ازطریق ویدئو کنفرانس برگزار شد.

رادار بردبلند و کاملا بومی نظیر یک سامانه راداری با دقت بسیار بالا در تفکیک است که توانایی آشکارسازی و شناسایی اهداف با سطح مقطع راداری پایین را داشت و مقاوم در برابر موشک‌های ضد رادار است و می‌تواند اهداف را در برد بیش از 800 کیلومتر و با ارتفاع 100 هزار پا کشف کند.

همچنین سامانه راداری بینا که یک رادار کنترلی سه بعدی است دقت بسیار بالایی در تفکیک دارد و از قابلیت آشکارسازی و شناسایی اهداف با سطح مقطع راداری پایین برخوردار است و می‌تواند اهداف رادار گریز را کشف کند. این رادار توانایی مقابله با جنگ الکترونیک دارد.

نمونه مشابه این دو رادار تاکنون گزارش نشده و به صورت 100 درصد بومی توسط متخصصان کشورمان طراحی، ساخت و به بهره‌برداری رسیده است. این دو رادار پیش از این در روز شنبه هفته جاری توسط امیر اسماعیلی رونمایی شده بود و حالا از طریق ویدئو کنفرانس در 2 نقطه کشور استقرار عملیاتی یافته و به شبکه یکپارچه پدافند هوایی کشور پیوست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@2800
Their fellow people(you know whom I am talking about) are blowing themselves up every second, yet they deny that their culture and mentality is rotten to its roots. They are really ridiculous. aren't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

داشتم یکی از ترید ها رو چک میکردم اتفاقی اين ترید رو دیدم. بريد کامنتاى توش رو بخونيد ببینید 4 سال پیش چه عزتی داشتیم اما الان. 


Iran to Rank 1st in Science, Technology by 2025



rmi5 said:


> @2800
> Their fellow people(you know whom I am talking about) are blowing themselves up every second, yet they deny that their culture and mentality is rotten to its roots. They are really ridiculous. aren't they?


بابا اینا گاگولن اصن حاليشون نميشه. تمام تروریست های سوریه از
ترکیه وارد شدن. همشون تو ترکیه و اردن آموزش دیدن. این عوضی ها به شدت خالی بندن.

Turkey is first support of terrorism in ME. All of terrorists in Syria are trained in Turkey and Jordan and have entred through Turkey. The idiot turks that deny it are liar. God damn Turkey.
I'm sure right now that I'm writing this turks are supporting Syrian terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

List of top 50 countries by GDP and PPP in 2015:










Countries by PPP​




Countries by GDP​




Countries by GDP per Capita​
World GDP Ranking 2015 - StatisticsTimes.com
List of countries by GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What's your idea about Iran?

Don't you think Iran has good situation despite sanctions?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

عکس/ رونمایی از چهار داروی تولیدی در کرمانشاه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir






^ the little guy exactly in the middle with mustaches was my "medical engineering" professor . 

he was a sweet guy and really really talented . 

we specially loved him cause he added +2 straight points to everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

hasoodi beh in migan: Qatar plans to one-up Iran's Mohammed film

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine Sepi tu avataret axe kie gozashti ? new gf? jk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> @Serpentine Sepi tu avataret axe kie gozashti ? new gf? jk



Nope, It's just a girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*ادعای مفتی عربستان درباره تحریف اسلام در فیلم«محمد»*
مفتی کل عربستان سعودی در واکنش به فیلم محمد رسول الله (ص) ساخته مجید مجیدی مدعی شد این فیلم ایرانی مبتنی بر "فسق و تحریف اسلام" است
به گزارش مشرق، روزنامه المرصد عربستان سعودی نوشت: "عبدالعزیز آل شیخ مفتی کل و رئیس هیئت علمای ارشد عربستان سعودی اقدام ایران در نمایش دادن فیلمی با عنوان «محمد رسول الله» را شرعی نداست زیرا به گفته وی فیلم در واقع «فیلمی مجوسی» و «دشمنی با اسلامی» است و نباید انتشار یابد."
به گزارش شبکه العالم، روزنامه المرصد در ادامه ادعاهای عبدالعزیز آل شیخ ضد فیلم محمد رسول الله (ص) به نقل از وی افزود: "رسول‌الله (ص) منزه از چنین اقداماتی است و دارای صفات مشخص و اخلاق معروفی است. آنها (ایرانیها) چیزی غیر واقعی را به تصویر می‌کشند و در آن رسول الله استهزاء و از منزلت ایشان کاسته می‌شود زیرا این اقدام فاسقانه و مغایر با دین است و بلکه تحریف اسلام ومعرفی آن به چنین شیوه بدی است."

به نوشته روزنامه الحیات، مفتی کل عربستان سعودی درباره مشاهده و نشر این فیلم هشدار داد زیرا به گفته وی اعتمادی به آنها [ایرانی ها] نیست.

با وجود استقبال گسترده بین المللی از فیلم محمد رسول الله (ص) ساخته مجید مجیدی، مبلغان سعودی حتی ماهها قبل از اکران این فیلم، صرفا به خاطر ایرانی بودن کارگردان آن مواضعی بسیار خصمانه را علیه این فیلم اتخاذ کرده‌اند.

*تصاویر لورفته از کمک ترکیه به داعش*
مرزی در ترکیه محل ورود کالاهای مورد نیاز گروهک تکفیری تروریستی داعش شده است.
به گزارش مشرق،‌ این روزها تصاویری از طریق شبکه های اجتماعی دست به دست می شود که از کمک های ترکیه به گروهک تروریستی داعش حکایت دارد.
این تصاویر مربوط به یکی از مرزهای ترکیه است که گروهک تکفیری داعش لوازم مورد نیاز خود را از این مرز تامین می کند.
گفتنی است؛ دولت ترکیه از ابتدای شروع جنگ در سوریه به بهانه کمک به مردم سوریه نسبت به تجهیز گروه های افراطی و تکفیری اقدام کرده است.





















فیلم/ جوانان سعودی با چه نشئه می کنند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

معجزه‌ای به نام «آب سنگین» +تصاویر تأسیسات اراک - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10

sharmande dadsh, postet tuie on thread baiad pak mishod.  dastam tuie injur mavared baste hast, shoma khodet roaiat kon 

@Daneshmand, poste shoma ham chon naghle ghole hamun bud pak shod, sry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> @haman10
> 
> sharmande dadsh, postet tuie on thread baiad pak mishod.  dastam tuie injur mavared baste hast, shoma khodet roaiat kon
> 
> @Daneshmand, poste shoma ham chon naghle ghole hamun bud pak shod, sry.



No worries, our dear Guardian Angel.

Vali in soval mano ki javab mideh. Mofti azam Saudi keh gofteh in film Irooni Majoosi va zede Islam eh, khodesh keh kooreh, pas chejori in ghezavato kardeh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> sharmande dadsh, postet tuie on thread baiad pak mishod.  dastam tuie injur mavared baste hast, shoma khodet roaiat kon


fadat sham dadash een che harfie , shoma kare khodet ru bokon va hata agar lazem bood infraction bede .

doostimoon sare jash , een rabti be oun nadare 

@Daneshmand moteasefane natoonestam postetoono bekhoonam dr jan .

paak shode bood . agar nokte ie dasht inja begin .



Daneshmand said:


> khodesh keh kooreh, pas chejori in ghezavato kardeh?


koor nist baradare man . 

IAS (ani internus) dare ghade kaleye barak obama 

cheshmesh oune , az ounja mibine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand moteasefane natoonestam postetoono bekhoonam dr jan .
> 
> paak shode bood . agar nokte ie dasht inja begin .



Haman joon, bala sovalamo porsidam. Koor chejori film mibineh keh badesh fatwa bedeh darbarash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Haman joon, bala sovalamo porsidam. Koor chejori film mibineh keh badesh fatwa bedeh darbarash.


vala ostad manam javabetoono dadam . 

gooya IAS sphinctereshoon photo-sensitivity dare 

az ounjaee ham ke besia estefade mikonan az een IAS , bozorg shode va binaeeshoon ghavi tar shode baradaram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> fadat sham dadash een che harfie , shoma kare khodet ru bokon va hata agar lazem bood infraction bede .
> 
> doostimoon sare jash , een rabti be oun nadare
> 
> @Daneshmand moteasefane natoonestam postetoono bekhoonam dr jan .
> 
> paak shode bood . agar nokte ie dasht inja begin .
> 
> 
> koor nist baradare man .
> 
> IAS (ani internus) dare ghade kaleye barak obama
> 
> cheshmesh oune , az ounja mibine



Pas binocular vision nadareh.  

No stereo vision. No depth perception. No 3D movies.

He is in a big hole with regard to his vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Daneshmand said:


> No worries, our dear Guardian Angel.
> 
> Vali in soval mano ki javab mideh. Mofti azam Saudi keh gofteh in film Irooni Majoosi va zede Islam eh, khodesh keh kooreh, pas chejori in ghezavato kardeh?



Mage tahajjor bina va nabina mishnase? Age 5 ta joft cheshm ham dasht hamin bud.

Be khoda hale Adam be ham mikhore az sheddate ferghe garaie dar inha. Hata yek ketab ya film az Iran ro ham nemitunan tahammol konan, onam filmi kr na be shia rant dare na sunni.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Daneshmand said:


> Haman joon, bala sovalamo porsidam. Koor chejori film mibineh keh badesh fatwa bedeh darbarash.




Heads of lizard raters

- مفتي اعظم سابق وهابیون عربستان سعودي





شيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله آل الشيخ - مفتي اعظم وهابیون عربستان سعودي










شیخ عادل الکلبانی - امام جماعت مسجد الحرام










عبدالرحمن بن ناصر بن براک- از مفتیان برجسته عربستان





صالح بن غانم السدلان از مفتیان سرشناس عربستان سعودی





شیخ مران بن متعب بن قوید

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Mage tahajjor bina va nabina mishnase? Age 5 ta joft cheshm ham dasht hamin bud.
> 
> Be khoda hale Adam be ham mikhore az sheddate ferghe garaie dar inha. Hata yek ketab ya film az Iran ro ham nemitunan tahammol konan, onam filmi kr na be shia rant dare na sunni.



Albateh manzoor man shookhi bood, varna keh hamoonjor keh khodet gofti ba 5 joft cheshm ham ina koor mimonan. Chonkeh mokh nadaran. Albateh ma khodemon to Iran ham az in bimokha ziad darima vali hade aghal jeddi nemigirimeshon va maskharashon mikonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> Dear @2800, I saw you guys debate on the other thread regarding your love either for your faith and your country, and other stuff.
> It's been a while we've been on this forum together, and I believe you are either a very religiously practical guy, whom stands for his faith and for his religious teachings and believes, and also at the same time you are a real patriot Iranian, whom one can really feel the level of your passion and love for your very nation and country.
> But that also raise me a very philosophical query that I'd really love to know how you've been handling it personally.
> So I'd like to ask you a somehow personal question, but let's say we've got all the rights preserved for you if for any cause you'd like to refrain answering it.
> The question is:
> If ever you had to rank your love for these five subjects:
> 1- Iran
> 2- An Iranian
> 3- Imam Hussein (PBUH)
> 4- Hazrat e Abbas (PBUH)
> 5- Yourself
> Then how would you gonna rank them from your, the most loved, down.
> That's for sure a very interesting thing for me to know how have you had handled the dilemma.
> But lets once again mention the fact that I do preserve all the possible rights for you if you ever gonna refrain answering that question.
> Regards.


In soala chie aziz! Manke bache 3 sale nistam az in soala miporsi! Mesle inke sare think thank shodanet hesabi jav gereftatet. Boro khosh bashi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

2800 said:


> In soala chie aziz! Manke bache 3 sale nistam az in soala mikoni! Boro khosh bashing dadash


Although that's noway a 3 years old kiddo kinda question, but also a deep challenging one that I would have been really happy knowing your answer about it.
But, anyway that's OK my dear, I would take that as you preferring to refrain answering that question.
Thanks anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> Although that's noway a 3 years old kiddo kinda question, but also a deep challenging one that I would have been really happy knowing your answer about it.
> But, anyway that's OK my dear, I would take that as you preferring to refrain answering that question.
> Thanks anyway.


Ok let's answer you. Myself comes first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

2800 said:


> Ok let's answer you. Myself comes first.


Thanks my dear, I do appreciate that, but by ranking I did actually mean ranking them from the first one as the most loved one, to the fifth one.

PS, we could also delete our discussion when we're done, if that's any help.


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> Thanks my dear, I do appreciate that, but by ranking I did actually mean ranking them from the first one as the most loved one, to the fifth one.
> 
> PS, we could also delete our discussion when we're done, if that's any help.


Vala nemidunam... ham Iran to dust daram ham emam ha ro... Vali age bekhaym moghayese konim imam ha ro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

2800 said:


> Vala nemidunam... ham Iran to dust daram ham emam ha ro... Vali age bekhaym moghayese konim fekr konam imam ha ro.


OK dear, I do really appreciate your time.
Take care, good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> OK dear, I do really appreciate your time.
> Take care, good night.


Thank you, good night.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

New said:


> Dear @2800, I saw you guys debate on the other thread regarding your love either for your faith and your country, and other stuff.
> It's been a while we've been on this forum together, and I believe you are either a very religiously practical guy, whom stands for his faith and for his religious teachings and believes, and also at the same time you are a real patriot Iranian, whom one can really feel the level of your passion and love for your very nation and country.
> But that also raise me a very philosophical query that I'd really love to know how you've been handling it personally.
> So I'd like to ask you a somehow personal question, but let's say we've got all the rights preserved for you if for any cause you'd like to refrain answering it.
> The question is:
> If ever you had to rank your love for these five subjects:
> 1- Iran
> 2- An Iranian
> 3- Imam Hussein (PBUH)
> 4- Hazrat e Abbas (PBUH)
> 5- Yourself
> Then how would you gonna rank them from your, the most loved, down.
> That's for sure a very interesting thing for me to know how have you had handled the dilemma.
> But lets once again mention the fact that I do preserve all the possible rights for you if you ever gonna refrain answering that question.
> Regards.



tarkibe mihan dosti va khoda parasti chize jadid va ajibi nist .... va faghat niyaz be yek zehn bozorg dare

kafi hast be afkare Ferdosi bozorg negah koni.....

چـو ایـران نباشد تن من مـبـاد ------------- در این بوم و بر زنده یک تن مباد
همـه روی یکسر بجـنگ آوریــم -------------- جــهان بر بـداندیـش تنـگ آوریم
همه سربسر تن به کشتن دهیم ------------ بـه از آنکه کشـور به دشمن دهـیم

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

منم بندهی اهل بیت نبی...................ستایندهی خاک و پای وصی
حکیم این جهان را چو دریا نهاد.......................برانگیخته موج ازو تندباد
چو هفتاد کشتی برو ساخته..........................همه بادبانها برافراخته
یکی پهن کشتی بسان عروس....................بیاراسته همچو چشم خروس
محمد بدو اندرون با علی........................همان اهل بیت نبی و ولی
خردمند کز دور دریا بدید.........................کرانه نه پیدا و بن ناپدید
بدانست کو موج خواهد زدن.................کس از غرق بیرون نخواهد شدن
به دل گفت اگر با نبی و وصی.....................شوم غرقه دارم دو یار وفی
همانا که باشد مرا دستگیر.......................خداوند تاج و لوا و سریر
خداوند جوی می و انگبین...................همان چشمهی شیر و ماء معین
اگر چشم داری به دیگر سرای......................به نزد نبی و علی گیر جای
گرت زین بد آید گناه منست..............چنین است و این دین و راه منست

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



albate ta on ja ke shoma dar khozashte farmodid , be nazar mirese ke ba nationalism miyone khobi nadari?

dalili ham nimishe ke hame mesle shoma doste aziz fekr konand
هر کسی را بهر کاری ساختند ---- مهر آن را در دلش انداختند

@islam shall be the winner 





Serpentine said:


> Nope, It's just a girl.


ashegh shodi?
mobarake

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> ashegh shodi?



No.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Daneshmand said:


> Pas binocular vision nadareh.
> 
> No stereo vision. No depth perception. No 3D movies.
> 
> He is in a big hole with regard to his vision.


Since he only enjoys a %10 working eye, there is a good chance, there was a talk between the Boss of Koffar and the prophet's father while carrying Muhammad (PBUH) in his arm as a baby, his brain just messed with the data he received through his EYE and mistaken the Kafir guy with Muhammad!!



Serpentine said:


> Mage tahajjor bina va nabina mishnase? Age 5 ta joft cheshm ham dasht hamin bud.
> 
> Be khoda hale Adam be ham mikhore az sheddate ferghe garaie dar inha. Hata yek ketab ya film az Iran ro ham nemitunan tahammol konan, onam filmi kr na be shia rant dare na sunni.


اینا اعقاب و خویشاوندان همون طلحه و زبیر و معاویه ایی هستند که با وجود ادعای اسلام آوردن و صحابه بودن در چندین مورد بهنگام مستی و یا در محافل قبل از جنگ سخن از قسم به نابودی نام محمد و اسلامش بمیون میاوردند..

اینها مثل اعقابشون خوارج هستند که بین قرآن ناطق علی و کتاب قرآن، کتابها را بر سر نیزه کردند و علی را کافر شمردند

یا مثل اعقابشون که میگفتند چون علی زیادی شوخی می کنه و شاده و یا اینکه چون علی امپراتور هفت دریاها توی کوچه بچه ها رو بر روی پشتشون میزاره و براشون بع بع میکنه، لیاقت امیر المومنین بودن رو نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Couldn't stop laughing for 5 minutes after reading this:





@rahi2357 this post is specially dedicated to you bro. Guests of honor: @haman10 @Daneshmand @The Last of us @rmi5 @xenon54 @New @raptor22 and others.

PS: please don't mind the some words used in some pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> View attachment 253038
> View attachment 253039
> View attachment 253040
> View attachment 253041
> View attachment 253042
> View attachment 253043
> View attachment 253044
> View attachment 253045
> 
> 
> Couldn't stop laughing for 5 minutes after reading this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rahi2357 this post is specially dedicated to you bro. Guests of honor: @haman10 @Daneshmand @The Last of us @rmi5 @xenon54 @New @raptor22 and others.
> 
> PS: please don't mind the some words used in some pics.


The last one is great, it could just be a Turkish joke, i dont know why but most of our jokes are perverted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Serpentine said:


> View attachment 253038
> View attachment 253039
> View attachment 253040
> View attachment 253041
> View attachment 253042
> View attachment 253043
> View attachment 253044
> View attachment 253045
> 
> 
> Couldn't stop laughing for 5 minutes after reading this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rahi2357 this post is specially dedicated to you bro. Guests of honor: @haman10 @Daneshmand @The Last of us @rmi5 @xenon54 @New @raptor22 and others.
> 
> PS: please don't mind the some words used in some pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> View attachment 253038
> View attachment 253039
> View attachment 253040
> View attachment 253041
> View attachment 253042
> View attachment 253043
> View attachment 253044
> View attachment 253045
> 
> 
> Couldn't stop laughing for 5 minutes after reading this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rahi2357 this post is specially dedicated to you bro. Guests of honor: @haman10 @Daneshmand @The Last of us @rmi5 @xenon54 @New @raptor22 and others.
> 
> PS: please don't mind the some words used in some pics.



Thank you, dear. 

The second picture is actually scary.
Though sometimes I have seen quite similar things on subway late at night. It is amazing how different life becomes late at night compared to early in the morning.

In real life, the characters of second last picture are usually reversed (at least in the West). It is usually the women who are begging for love and marriage (specially just before and after compensated ovarian failure in 30's) while it is the men who are running away. The highly evolved professional cosmopolitan man just wants his sex and occasional companionship and occasional hugs. Then it is onto work and conquering the world. There is really no time for love and marriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> The last one is great, it could just be a Turkish joke, i dont know why but most of our jokes are perverted.



Yeah, same here. You are not alone. 



Daneshmand said:


> Thank you, dear.
> 
> The second picture is actually scary.
> Though sometimes I have seen quite similar things on subway late at night. It is amazing how different life becomes late at night compared to early in the morning.
> 
> In real life, the characters of second last picture are usually reversed (at least in the West). It is usually the women who are begging for love and marriage (specially just before and after compensated ovarian failure in 30's) while it is the men who are running away. The highly evolved professional cosmopolitan man just wants his sex and occasional companionship and occasional hugs. Then it is onto work and conquering the world. There is really no time for love and marriage.



Lol bro, you should be a humanologist (don't even know what they do exactly, but the name seems fit )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Lol bro, you should be a humanologist (don't even know what they do exactly, but the name seems fit )



You mean this: Humanologist - Simpsons Wiki

Nah. One of my ideal personalities is Dr Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes whose character is based on Dr Joseph Bell. It is said Dr Joseph Bell had extraordinary clinical observation skills.

This is how he had diagnosed one of his patients:

Doctor: Well, my man, you've served in the army?
Man: Aye, Sir.
Doctor: Not long discharged?
Man: Aye, Sir.
Doctor: A Highland regiment?
Man: Aye, Sir.
Doctor: A non-com officer?
Man: Aye, Sir.
Doctor: Stationed at Barbados?
Man: Aye, Sir.

'You see, gentlemen,' he would explain, 'the man was a respectful man but did not remove his hat. They do not in the army, but he would have learned civilian ways had he been long discharged. He has an air of authority and he is obviously Scottish. As to Barbados, his complaint is Elephantiasis, which is West Indian, and not British.'

As for Dr Doyle himself, this is what he had written for his book "The Lost World" and I reproduce it here in your honor, Serpi joon:

*I have wrought my simple plan,
If I bring one hour of joy,
To the boy who's half a man
Or the man who's half a boy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Anyone watching Iran-Guam match?
4-0 to Iran so far. Lets see what the second half shall bring.


----------



## The Last of us

Iran wins the match 6-0.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Guys , remember we had these people in the forum ? 

@The SiLent crY @Ostad @Syrian Lion 

WHER THE F are you people ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

کاخ سفید: از بهبود اقتصاد ایران نگرانیم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Special edition: Science in Iran | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

از سیاست‌های آمریکایی حزب عدالت و توسعه تا سرطان روده اردوغان + تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

The Last of us said:


> Iran wins the match 6-0.


See the game or highlights at فوتبالی‌ترین | پاتوق مجازی فوتبال دوستان


----------



## scythian500

تمام اصول کابالا در فیلم‌های برجسته هالیوودی + تصاوير - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## The Last of us

@Hell NO

I can't reply to your comment in the Uae soldiers killed thread because I can't access the section.

That news about Egypt's ships "chasing" Iranian ship was a fake news denied by Iran.
Egypt does not have the balls nor the capability to do such a thing because their "navy" would be sunk even if they came close to an Iranian ship or even if they look at an Iranian ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

ِDear @Mr.Nair you tagged me and I'm gonna tag you back . Tit for tat dude. I couldn't find a one with subtitle, so hope you enjoy the art.

@rahi2357 @Serpentine @haman10 @rmi5 @Abii @Daneshmand @The Last of us @2800 @Madali @SOHEIL @Shahryar Hedayati @scythian500 @Arminkh @JEskandari @yavar @mohsen and others, hope you enjoy it too
Vow you see @Daneshmand I'm also good at remembering (The names)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Last of us

@Serpentine

I can't post in the middle east section so I'll post it here.
Apparently the number of Emirati death has moved up to 45!


_القوات المسلحة الاماراتية تعلن عن ارتفاع عدد قتلاها في اليمن الى 45_

موقع قناة المنار- لبنان

Any know if it has been confirmed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

@rahi2357 

Genghis Khan dentistry book wins odd title prize - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Che akhbar khoobi!!! Chelopanj ta KESAFAT koshte shod! Hameshoon bemiran, lajanaye bachekosh. Har rooz az in mooshaka bereezan rooye kalashoon. Kheeli tarseedan alan. Mobarak baradara yamani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

The Last of us said:


> @Hell NO
> 
> I can't reply to your comment in the Uae soldiers killed thread because I can't access the section.
> 
> That news about Egypt's ships "chasing" Iranian ship was a fake news denied by Iran.
> Egypt does not have the balls nor the capability to do such a thing because their "navy" would be sunk even if they came close to an Iranian ship or even if they look at an Iranian ship.


That might be true the news might be false I admit that.
But about egypt not having the balls (balls don't win wars or do they) I spent a lot of time thinking about a way in which iran can harm Egypt's interest or retaliate and I could think of anything.
about egypt not having the capability I think egypt has more than it need to do the job against a heavily outdated navy.
List of ships of the Egyptian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
while comparing the two navies the only toys you have that can cause harm are the tree kilo subs
List of current ships of the Islamic Republic of Iran Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Last of us

Hell NO said:


> That might be true the news might be false I admit that.
> But about egypt not having the balls (balls don't win wars or do they) I spent a lot of time thinking about a way in which iran can harm Egypt's interest or retaliate and I could think of anything.
> about egypt not having the capability I think egypt has more than it need to do the job against a heavily outdated navy.
> List of ships of the Egyptian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> while comparing the two navies the only toys you have that can cause harm are the tree kilo subs
> List of current ships of the Islamic Republic of Iran Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




These arab nations only know how to buy weapons and don't know how to use them and are highly incompetent. Buying is the only thing they can do, they cannot even make a screw of those systems.
That "outdated" Navy could destroy Egypt's ships from 300 km away using cruise missiles. missile such as "Ghadir". A much older and smaller version of such missile put a whole the size of a truck in an Isreali ship. Egypt simply has no long range weapon to retaliate with.

And even the Americans don't have the capability to counter anti ship *ballistic* missiles like the "Persian gulf missile". Those missile could wipe out Egypt's entire surface fleet from 300km away.

Sorry but, when it comes to it, Iran could wipe out Egypt's fleet before they even knew Iranian ships are in the area. Even in close encounters, do Egyptian ships have any defence against supercavitating torpedo? Once again, even the Americans lack defences against such systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Thank you, good night.


bi rishe va javad ke bashi oonam az noe refugee in mishe ke ghabl az tank boodan harchi fohsh va kososher va bi ehterami be din va mihane ye nafar balad bood az dahanesh dar mioomad, vali yeho ba ye labele bi arzesh ba adab mishe va shakhsiatesh 180 daraje taghir mikone.... albateh khodayeesh man yeki ke hich entezari joz in nadashtam azash! midoonam bad joori zajr mikeshe nemitoone khodesh bashe!! shayadam forum owner ha mikhastan ba in kar az share kososherash khalas shan! shoma ham ye doonyee dadash... hartor doost dari bash...man vatan parasti va daghdagheye dinit ro ham mipasandam madami ke moderate bashe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

The Last of us said:


> These arab nations only know how to buy weapons and don't know how to use them and are highly incompetent. Buying is the only thing they can do, they cannot even make a screw of those systems.
> That "outdated" Navy could destroy Egypt's ships from 300 km away using cruise missiles. missile such as "Ghadir". A much older and smaller version of such missile put a whole the size of a truck in an Isreali ship. Egypt simply has no long range weapon to retaliate with.
> 
> And even the Americans don't have the capability to counter anti ship *ballistic* missiles like the "Persian gulf missile". Those missile could wipe out Egypt's entire surface fleet from 300km away.
> 
> Sorry but, when it comes to it, Iran could wipe out Egypt's fleet before they even knew Iranian ships are in the area. Even in close encounters, do Egyptian ships have any defence against supercavitating torpedo? Once again, even the Americans lack defences against such systems.


The first paragraph can you sir show me a study that provides evidence that arabs can use their weapons ( just remember this old saying generalising is the language of ignorants) can't manufactur a screw wrong 
we do manufactur whole systems and vessels ( and wwe don't have to use photoshop for them systems to work)
300 km missile although I do not believe that given the number of scandals from photoshop to claiming that you manufactured 5th generation jet all that stuff.
The Iranian ship would be spotted before it leaves the Arabian sea making it an easy target for the Arab airforce (egyptain) with a ship from the 60s you can't do much agains the new generations of ships with better radar and a smaller RCS and air defence etc 
summery 
I am talking about a modern navy
you are talking about 300 km missile which is nothing if it is not accurate
You are taking as if iran has a fleet of UFOs 
while iam trying to make a reasonable points without exaggeration and with evidence.


----------



## scythian500

*گزارش جدید کمیسیون ایمنی راه‌ها از تصادفات*
کمیسیون ایمنی راه‌ها در گزارشی به بررسی آمار تلفات رانندگی و تلفات ناشی از آن پرداخته که طبق این گزارش، ایران از نظر وضعیت تصادفات و تلفات در مرحله تثبیت تثبیت روند کاهشی قرار دارد .
به گزارش مشرق، کمیسیون ایمنی راه‌ها در گزارشی به بررسی آمار تلفات، علل مرگ و وضعیت ایمنی در کشور پرداخته است. براساس این گزارش، *آمار تلفات ناشی از تصادفات رانندگی بین سال‌های ۱۳۸۰ تا ۱۳۹۳ نشان می‌دهد که تعداد متوفیان ناشی از تصادفات رانندگی تا سال ۱۳۸۴ روند صعودی داشته و از سال ۱۳۸۵ این روند صعودی تا حدی کنترل شده تا اینکه پس از یک دوره کنترل روند تصادفات، در ۴ سال ابتدایی برنامه پنجم توسعه، روند کاهشی داشته است.

همچنین تعداد تلفات ناشی از تصادفات رانندگی به ۱۶ هزار ۸۷۲ در سال ۱۳۹۳ رسیده است که به طور متوسط بیش از ۶.۵ درصد در سال، در ۴ سال اخیر کاهش داشته است.* از این تعداد ۱۲ هزار و ۲۰۳ نفر در راه‌های برون‌شهری و روستایی جان باخته‌اند. بطوریکه سهم ۷۲ درصدی را نشان می‌دهد؛ این موضوع نشان‌دهنده شدت تصادفات در راه‌های برون‌شهری است که باعث شده تصادفات برون‌شهری با وجود سهم کمتر از تصادفات، دارای سهم قابل توجهی از کشته‌شدگان باشد.

همچنین این آمارها نشان می‌دهد که سهم مردان بیش از ۷۵ درصد از مجموع متوفیان بوده است. ضمن آنکه بیشترین فراوانی تلفات رانندگی در گروه سنی ۳۰-۲۱ سال به چشم می‌خورد. یکی دیگر از بررسی‌های انجام گرفته بر علت نهایی متوفیان ناشی از تصادفات رانندگی است که بنابر آمارهای پزشکی قانونی عامل ضربه به سر دلیل اصلی فوت بیش از نیمی از متوفیان بوده است.

طبق این گزارش، بررسی تلفات ناشی از تصادفات رانندگی به تفکیک محل فوت نشان می‌دهد که بیش از ۵۰ درصد از فوتی‌ها در محل حادثه بوده است و مابقی فوتی‌ها در حین انتقال به بیمارستان یا بیمارستان و یا در منزل بوده است. ضمن آنکه آمبولانس بیشترین سهم را در انتقال متوفیان از محل حادثه بر عهده دارد و پس از آن سایر وسایل نقلیه در انتقال متوفیان نقش دارند.

همچنین بررسی سهم تصادفات رانندگی بر حسب نوع برخورد و نحوه وقوع تصادف گویای این است که بیش از نیمی از تصادفات منجر به فوت به دلیل برخورد وسایل‌نقلیه با یکدیگر به وقوع پیوسته است. بیشترین تلفات تصادفات رانندگی در خودروهای شخصی رخ می‌ده و پس از آن تلفات کاربران موتورسیکلت بیشترین آمار را دارد. سهم هر یک از استان‌ها از میزان فوتی ناشی از تصادفات رانندگی برون‌شهری‌ بیانگر این موضوع است که بیش از ۴۰ درصد از فوتی‌ها در تصادفات رانندگی در ۶ استان کشور رخ می‌دهد.
*
هرچند هنوز آمار کشته ها بالاست نسبت به دیگر کشورهای صنعتی اما خدارو شکر با وجود چند برابر شدن تعداد خودروهای فعال آمار تصادفات از 38 نفر سال 2000 به 23 هزار در 2009 و سرانجام به 16 هزار در سال 2014 رسیده که کاهش قابل توجهی هست*



Hell NO said:


> The first paragraph can you sir show me a study that provides evidence that arabs can use their weapons ( just remember this old saying generalising is the language of ignorants) can't manufactur a screw wrong
> we do manufactur whole systems and vessels ( and wwe don't have to use photoshop for them systems to work)
> 300 km missile although I do not believe that given the number of scandals from photoshop to claiming that you manufactured 5th generation jet all that stuff.
> The Iranian ship would be spotted before it leaves the Arabian sea making it an easy target for the Arab airforce (egyptain) with a ship from the 60s you can't do much agains the new generations of ships with better radar and a smaller RCS and air defence etc
> summery
> I am talking about a modern navy
> you are talking about 300 km missile which is nothing if it is not accurate
> You are taking as if iran has a fleet of UFOs
> while iam trying to make a reasonable points without exaggeration and with evidence.



A new missile system with effective guidance and target acquiring sensors fired by a one thousand years old wooden boat is still as effective as an air craft carrier...

The 1978 delivered F-14 Tomcats have radars that are called mini-awacs + A-A missiles that hit their targets 200 kms away + Qader Cruise missiles to hit a ship + 300 km away

Kilo submarines + Iranian made Fateh and later Besat submarines are as modern as any other submarines and can fire deadly weapons.

Old frigates + New Iranian made frigates (Khalije fars, Damavand, Sahand, etc) and even the smaller Iranian made Missile boats are all equipped with modern anti-ship missiles and one more surprise that even US navy can do nothing against it. The super-captivating torpedo called Hoot. Why do you think a modern cruise missile with counter-measures against EW and electro-optical sensors to find its targets are not capable even if fired by a wooden boat?

If Egypt can detect us in Persian Gulf with the help of dear American then why do you think the whole Egypt is not under the real time supervision of Iranian made Radars such as Sepehr? Why do you think it is you who always see the enemy first and shoot first and win? It is not that simple boy... an old F-4 or F-14 fighter with modern 21th century upgrades are as lethal as a brand new fighter. Btw, Iran sees and tracks any aircraft or missile or UAV taking off the airports anywhere in a 3000 km circle...
but the problem is not new weapons or old weapons... the problem is something else...

what our friend @The Last of us meant was this one:

Why Arabs lose wars?

It is not about the gun... It is about who uses the gun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Obama Clinches Vote to Secure Iran Nuclear Deal


----------



## The Last of us

Hell NO said:


> The first paragraph can you sir show me a study that provides evidence that arabs can use their weapons ( just remember this old saying generalising is the language of ignorants) can't manufactur a screw wrong
> we do manufactur whole systems and vessels ( and wwe don't have to use photoshop for them systems to work)
> 300 km missile although I do not believe that given the number of scandals from photoshop to claiming that you manufactured 5th generation jet all that stuff.
> The Iranian ship would be spotted before it leaves the Arabian sea making it an easy target for the Arab airforce (egyptain) with a ship from the 60s you can't do much agains the new generations of ships with better radar and a smaller RCS and air defence etc
> summery
> I am talking about a modern navy
> you are talking about 300 km missile which is nothing if it is not accurate
> You are taking as if iran has a fleet of UFOs
> while iam trying to make a reasonable points without exaggeration and with evidence.



The fact that arabs have lost almost all their wars in recent memory is a great indicator of how incompetent their armies are. Matter of fact, the only arabs to ever defeat Isreal are Hezbollah, whom are Iranian trained and created by Iran, this should tell you something. And last I remember, Isreal humiliated Egypt and the saudis in their last conflict.

As for your baseless photoshop claims, forgetting such capabilities of Iran are confirmed by the likes of US, I wonder how Iran manages to photoshop the tests of the missiles.

Pentagon report says Iran is fielding anti-ship ballistic missiles - IHS Jane's 360


Khalije fars test from 2010:





Although this technology is no UFO, it is still light years ahead of what your kind can produce.


Your "new" generation of ships are jokes with no defence against anti ship ballistic missile etc. You did not even attempt to use facts to counter what I said. Those "60s" ships have enough firepower to wipe out Egypt's entire surface fleet from 300km away. Iran can detect every ship within 3000km range of Iran using the OTH radars it possesses. Tell me, how will Egypt stop ballistic missile raining on their ships? You're obviously a kid with no knowledge on these matters.

My comment about you people not being able to manufacture even a screw stands. You people can only purchase systems and don't know how to use them. Egypt's navy is a joke:

*Isis rocket destroys Egyptian gunboat near Sinai*

Isis rocket destroys Egyptian gunboat near Sinai | The Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

The Last of us said:


> The fact that arabs have lost almost all their wars in recent memory is a great indicator of how incompetent their armies are. Matter of fact, the only arabs to ever defeat Isreal were Hezbollah, whom are Iranian proxies, this should tell you something. And last I remember, Isreal humiliated Egyptian and the saudis in their last conflict.
> 
> As for your pathetic photoshop claims, forgetting such capabilities of Iran are confirmed by the likes of US, I wonder how Iran manages to photoshop such tests:
> 
> Pentagon report says Iran is fielding anti-ship ballistic missiles - IHS Jane's 360
> 
> 
> Khalije fars test from 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this technology is no UFO, it is still light years ahead of what your kind can produce.
> 
> 
> Your "new" generation of ships are jokes with no defence against anti ship ballistic missile etc. You did not even attempt to use facts to counter what I said. Those "60s" have enough firepower to wipe out Egypt's entire surface fleet from 300km. Iran can detect every ship within 3000km range using the OTH radars it possesses. Tell me, how will Egypt stop ballistic missile raining on their ships? You're obviously a kid with no knowledge on this matters.
> 
> My comment about you people not being able to manufacture even a screw stands. You people can only purchase systems and don't know have to use them. Egypt's navy is a joke:
> 
> *Isis rocket destroys Egyptian gunboat near Sinai*
> 
> Isis rocket destroys Egyptian gunboat near Sinai | The Times


Don't under estimate Arabs... They got all they need in order to defeat Iran once again as their beloved Saddam did!!
Why Arabs lose wars?

It is not about the gun... It is about who uses the gun!


*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

فیلم/ کشور‌های اروپایی‌ که هنوز شاه و ملکه دارند/ نسیم بهار اروپایی کی می‌وزد؟

اخبار ايران و جهان |خبرگزاري فارس| Fars News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

I don't know if you guys look at the Iran Headline thread, but I loved this headline so much I have to post it here also. I would post it everywhere in the forum if I could,

Islamic Republic News Agency (IRNA):

*Russians interested in Iran’s Bandari music*

haha. Can you imagine Putin dancing to Bandari music? They give us S300, we give them bandari music.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> I don't know if you guys look at the Iran Headline thread, but I loved this headline so much I have to post it here also. I would post it everywhere in the forum if I could,
> 
> Islamic Republic News Agency (IRNA):
> 
> *Russians interested in Iran’s Bandari music*
> 
> haha. Can you imagine Putin dancing to Bandari music? They give us S300, we give them bandari music.


I think they get the better deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

JEskandari said:


> I think they get the better deal.




@Hell NO , we all respect our friends in Egypt . contrary to public opinion here , i think Egypt has a capable military . 

one that can truly project it's power : not in yemen but in it's own defense .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

The Last of us said:


> My comment about you people not being able to manufacture even a screw stands. You people can only purchase systems and don't know how to use them. Egypt's navy is a joke:
> 
> *Isis rocket destroys Egyptian gunboat near Sinai*
> 
> Isis rocket destroys Egyptian gunboat near Sinai


thank you for providing the prove the prove that you are wrong you see that patrol boat is made in egypt 
hitting a patrol boat with no counter measures with a Kornet in your opinion proves that the navy is useless.
poor isis wasted a kornet


scythian500 said:


> A new missile system with effective guidance and target acquiring sensors fired by a one thousand years old wooden boat is still as effective as an air craft carrier...


disagree because why would countries spend billions of dollars on developing and possession and not as much on armament(don't get me wrong armament is extremely important but it's not everything) alot happens before firing that missile during and after you fire and in all three stages egyptain vessel have the advantage.


scythian500 said:


> The 1978 delivered F-14 Tomcats have radars that are called mini-awacs + A-A missiles that hit their targets 200 kms away + Qader Cruise missiles to hit a ship + 300 km away


that aircraft flying after all those years is a miracle in itself I will give you that. But the problem here is distance egypt and Yemen are far from iran you know (a map would help) and if the battlefield was in the Gulf area this can only happen if there was a gulf arabs irani war which means the full might of the Arab airforce (Google that)


scythian500 said:


> Kilo submarines + Iranian made Fateh and later Besat submarines are as modern as any other submarines and can fire deadly weapons.
> 
> Old frigates + New Iranian made frigates (Khalije fars, Damavand, Sahand, etc) and even the smaller Iranian made Missile boats are all equipped with modern anti-ship missiles and one more surprise that even US navy can do nothing against it. The super-captivating torpedo called Hoot. Why do you think a modern cruise missile with counter-measures against EW and electro-optical sensors to find its targets are not capable even if fired by a wooden boat?


I don't believe that as I said giving the Iranian military long history of claiming things that are partially or completely not try e.g. http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhMSERQUExQWFRQUGBkaFxgYGBgYGBcaFxgdFxcVGhoYGyYeGBkkGRoYHy8gJCcpLCwsGB4xNTAqNSYrLCkBCQoKDgwOGg8PGiwkHyQsLCwtKSwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwtLCwpLCwpLCksLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCksLCwsLP/AABEIALEBHAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQMGAQIHAAj/xABIEAABAgMFAwgHBQcEAAcBAAABAhEAAyEEBRIxQQZRYRMicYGRobHRIzJCUnLB8AcUYpLhFjNTgrLS8RVDosIkRGNzdJPiF//EABoBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQABQb/xAAvEQACAgEDAwEGBQUAAAAAAAAAAQIRAxIhMQRBURMUIjJSYaEFQoGx8CRxkeHx/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDoEm7ZfJI5iPUT7I90cIGnXbL9xP5R5Q3so9FL+BP9IiKbLjym3ZvRUL6u5ACWQmr+yNOrjCsbOyk1Ul1HMk0roBkIs20U1MuTyigcKVJdqllKCfFQPVCC33YVLXingJUcqGj4gNDxFYEeW2XjFNeAG0XBKOQwneG+YMDKuBOhr8Ig37paAkBKkl6ksMypSiQx3FL9cYTJng1KWChv5wLlRHRio/ujdV2k+wdNd0I7NPl8rMlcwqlkBTDeOI6u2HNouuWsPhAO8ARW7ddKJVsXOQtWNSnWgjmlCmxAFswWOZqAKZxcZAdCTwEJKk6ixKdboq1quQy1Y0sk6kAFKviT8xXKukb2e9GVhWEIJyJQGV0F+4saZRZVS4WW26Ul8LDhofKBqvkFeDSfOZBUlSCoCgCEuYLl3JOlywZyZiHqVLlMkE0CRiQMPQSSeEVwomSCWcj3Vc4/yqJD9BPXB1lvrEBQA7iGI74FPk7UqqhxJ5F2MwdSU+UECzyfeJ6h5QulXn0d3nDCzXorJ+9HzikVJiOkMrBd9mnJMmYgkH1VhDqQdCSE0HE030qKxbbp+7TCFS0qD5gCvEceH0bZLkrUHcnqSYCtqXBTMBI6BToaLuMktyaabFcpEgikp/5f1iYSZX8E/lHnCm1hUgukkpPFv8H66JZF5FQBBUegnry4xB2V2J7Ds7LAK1clyhUSykLyyaksgU0BOZrE6pKRVNnT/wAB8oH5df8A6nar+2MKmr92Z2q/thaYzdu2GSwdZCB+X5CNig/wkd3lC8FZ9hfaryjYWeYf9pXaYKjL+f8AQbBQlV5yEAcBCpcnk5pSAgA1Dp0P03VBZu+b/CP5v/1Al9PgCiGUnMZ0PRx8THVJA2G8hLj/AG/yiJ02cb5f5UeUJbrK1JcJDdniYZolr3DtHnFFFitoM+4JWkhWAg/hTB8uySQgJTIkUyJCyrt5SF1mCnZj1FPlFju66VLbMdnlGiGJslKaQnXdiOHYPKA512Sxx7PKLnPuFQH15Qit13qG766opLC0LHImIZtjk7h2Dyhfa5UoCiR2QytVnXvHf5QltUhWJIJBBNanIVPl1xmlFosmgiVLRLlOUAk1okEucqcA3ZA8tMnST2o849bFqWQAWA3ak+Q8YwmyKHtQsYSasLaCxyYykj8qfKFt5zBjHowKbhvPCJ1WZXvDshdeFjZQrpu4njFIxaYknsdysZ9FL+BP9IjEwRrY1eil/An+kRlZjM+R0Lr1sqZkqYlSQpJSXBDggVbuiv2yxzVkqQpABAYKQCQoZ1Y0Pzi1qD9cVqbOVKyTiBzGvVo/CF1aHb4KR3VC6ZZ7SAwMrhQjfuHR2ZQIubPq3Indzj9fKGy71RqFAnQgONdD9PurC42uSSQZRADVKEMaaMXinrQ8oOiQJelkJUFAhsOumr5/LQVGp91WUJkoSMkhg+4GFy5pUtRbEkgBAZkoALknerLhTtd3bJOBoi5JvYaV1uRzJcDzEQ0XZjAk6RAEEttlAhiHEV2yMmeCGZlV60hn6z3xabbKp1wgsmyXKc4KSASWDHQkborje5LK2lsrHMi1INCqh3EAw+uqXIxesD0qBir2bZIE/vEnq3M5y4iHNj2cKKhY7P0jRCrsi3PhxOpXdZJfJ5CKnf2AKNR2xizTpqU4Qsd8Jb0uqZMfnI638o1zmmiMVJPgWXmtCgQVJ7j3PWF93KRLQQViiizkCj01iS0bITD7SOz9YClbGLUAUqQQci36xiZXXP5RuLfL99P5hGv3+X76e0Qu/YeZ7yOyM/sTM3o+uuO3O9SfyjBN6S39ZPaIlF8SgGxp7RCdWxMz8J7PONP2Hm/h7R/dBti+pP5R6q/5LfvE9ohJeFtlLC/SA80sAobiw7YydkJgpze0ecaHY+dw7U+cHdna5/KG2G8pKEAY00J1GT07oOk3tK0UnthTL2UnDQdqfOC5Wzc0aDtHnDqwa5+Cz3XaEFdClnLZb6R0G6kDAGaOZXXdsxBDt2jzi7XZb1JDGNcEqonJyfKLBaWwl4o9925AJr3GHtvvJRBqBFOvSxrXqPrrhnsqAr8Ce2XrL39x8oR2m8ZSlVNK6KFafJ4Z2rZ6YdR9dcLZuyk06ju84ySspqn4IpN7SkhnbqMZO0UnefynyjCtkZvD/j/dGv7ITeHd/dC7na8ng8doZWmL8p+cAW++0FQorLdxPGDzsjN4d390AW/ZiYlQBIy4cfxQY3YNWTujs9itPo0VHqp37hwjMycqKBZdoAmWhTj1UZc4HEMIqnepJAalQ0N7LtEoKKSCoKWoA7gK9YchI6HjpY12RuXBaOXhbaJD4dxLHrLE9UV61bQTuVKpKVKSpUtCQyckupagMQopJIfMYQQCzRpZrfalTZqpacYxFD4kgIAWcJKHqQKHXPhCOC+hw/VdaTmlfWUDwiJVzo909Zhuk0O6vcW+UJ7dtXZJQdU9B4IeYf8Ag8Y9C8DamboulPujtMHWawNl4mK/Y/tDsy5gThmJSS3KKCWG4kAkhPHTdF2kIDAioORFXfIjfHONHWBGxltOw+cLrbYT9D9Ys3JQHapEKcmUe2yGhEdoxZjgKCqpLgjU+cWq98KSxUkGtCQMhXPhFRvG7EzClRdqkEHMN31aGUi2PTfvrYls+2KUkkSS5/FTi26GEvbgfwj2iEk66ZEsOoqA6SfARGPuvvK7/mIW59mjX/TPlMs6NuEfwldojb9tpfuK7RFcTLsxZ1TAN9G7SOIg8XLZTlaDXijyhXPMu6Bo6T6/cbp2mlrQpkqA9UnOigcQH8tH0xAxrIvtAK1c5gl1Bq83MgfDp+GA0XEAlaAo8xVXFSSlJ8GiS77oIZWLWobTIjPdFlKb5IOODeglO19m/F+UxuNrbNvV+X9YQo2TJFJqa6FNQ+nrRsdjl6TEnqMT15UaVh6R/mf8/QfftTZvePZ+sYO01m/ieHnFfOx833kf8vKIlbIT98v8yv7Y71Mng72fpfnG8++bOVH0wCVCo1emRemUEnaez/xUxWZmyk/8H5j5QDablmoLEB+kQyyT8HPB07/P+xeUbQ2c/wC6mJUX7Z/4qe+KR+z88eyPzJ842/0mc/qd6fOD6+RdifsuD5/ui+S76kfxB3+UEo2gk/xB3+Uc9Fhmj2e9PnGPu033D2jziseon4JvpMXzfsX2231LUKTUgsQHducGc0iEXtKD+kBJL5HupFEmOn16eMDKWDrD+rN70TeHDH3XI6Aq9ZXvjv8AKNP9Qle+I5zMAJoUq6PkDU9URJsin9Q/lPlE3nl3RaPR45cSOmC2y/fT2xkWyX76e0RzM2U+4fynyjwlncewwPaH4KL8Pj8x00WqX76PzDzhRfFol4xz0+qPaG8xSQo7z3wPaZhcVOW8w0Oot1QmXoFGN6jsCrIFyUBACSEpIIA3ZHgYV2azozw89JJUC5wnFiKg+mIA9QgCTtNacCQlMlKcI9mYo5b8YHdC4XtPXPUMeEgCqUIFFAsfVfQjOCusx7rkyrFKty32eyy0gYEJS1RhSAxLuaa1PaY3XbEyyCpkg0OQ66xUZsqYfWmzVcMZbsygGyWT0iwRrTowg+LxCfWLekMsXk6MdpLMgVmg5nmhSsy/sgxR9pbNZ5i8dncYvXQUsn4kvUPqluIaIrZZAqWsNmkjujVEx0g7wD2xj9ql8SQ/orgRWy71yWVXAcjuPunj4xatktrpyEcklaW9kLqE/CfZBOlR2lzdlVidMXZ5iErSUYmPtB2Ug9xB/SK9tZsuqwTQqWorkLPMUfWSdZS/xCrHUDe8epFLLDWv1+hjdwlpZZLZtXbRzZijLW3OQQkFJ3OkBxuOuYisX5f1oUlLzlnFicFRU7KYes+jQdYdqUTpSZNqchIaXNFZkrcKn0kv8B6iC0aWvZfGlPpQpNSlcvJQLZYhvFQWIyIEYJ4tEtTdr9jXCcZKqpleu2cTMlE1JJz1wqOemQEds+7WPWVJCgxZSUk812If1mrxjkdouZCCkJqXIDmhKs3y8Y6z95UpIIBqkZS8QPq5lwCaEjdi1aKwkrtHSV8g8+RZG5suQzNRCDlQacT2mIklGSQgb2kgu4AKaa4Q3RTSNrSlRb94XGoSDlQktnQ9sYs0teTLYblJFWc5Z+EbdTrj7EtCvn7iva1JVY10OaCVFOEk40HLMUbsG6IJd2S+SBCQ+EEFg8Mb/kK+6TE4SBT2yo5pLVyD8TXvWSFuyApZJDMD40jDlUpSpFE0kFXvc9pTNnLRLTMlKINJ0xC6ISlTpSlj6p30EILBfWOYZcpBTzHQZlonMSwxMh8KjixMGdq0MdYsmz6Z8gm0vz8wlSkADdzTUbwXB1dhHO9t7s5O1UKABLSpIZEvmupLAJZJUMOm+mUbZYnGNmNZFJ0B2q6sM5SJoQVJRLFHIFDk9cgM4hXdqBOSMIwsXG8sY0+9qWrEoqJYAnNTJyJfPPOCkSStlJXUeTbowZfharc2x/uaW+wJCOYllOGLnf0tFglbNS39VfVMWP8AtCc2eZRyCHBaoyLw8TtQtP8AspPRMb/pEcVxXvDS34MXfYlcjLOboSc3NQDWEV8WI8sK5kDCw3E59UWGx3tKEtCSogpSkHmqzAAOQaFs+QqZOCknElS0lIA0AIUTw1jWpkKNrfKKZUxTNhQo55MDFN++TFJpNU5FMixI4x0lF72ZBwqUnEpWEOkly+FqA+1SE1+bRWZUpKpAlqdaXUJeEpSXL89NMumC25PZnLblCO/ryw2qcmgSlRA5yRkA9DlWALTeuEEVctmUltXDJ3U6+iIL1vQKUTLSA5JKmqSS7gaCEy5upPS8WSdk3JdiebaSTWBZ1pfL/P6fXTCua/13n6/TEqUpaglIJUcgM4qkSNTWmb0Azd9ItmzNzrQSqYpQ5qWQ/NZQCnI31y0rnEtzXByLLJBmb8IUE/Di14/Rtd2MpJUzOSGbRJYR2RShyh4pMV2gYUkvkCctweBDMVhQfQB0hRExQSoFRJAI5VLc0pgvam3BMtSEsFKZOW/1g+nNcdcF2XZVNoBLhOHCnOc/NSEhyicirAaQumclcUPaT3EKrasqCUosq1HIJny3PBjbAYFvFSwoPJkk4R6s5Da0raTUfW+LOvYYYgAsOfV59rqakilpzYHsgO3bNTJKgkIkKcO602hZzIzXOJApkKd8dC74BN7A8lsCegeECrYT0ke0n+lVO5RiazXeShLqOQ8P5YJl3ekaV7+3PvjxfTak2bVJUSzFpGZELyn0uJIJBAy3h/MQwTZ0jQfXfEq0jSGWJ9wawNQUck9p8oHlXYGSCSwATmRlTSGyUvEE1LKrliHyjvTSBrbCrrkCQvHLYKYh2Gu/fG19lVokqCmUTmKALG4szKGaVDIjoKd5YxUSCejzguTdyiGLJ63PdSLQm8b90nJKXJyifIKFakaE59ChofqmUMLtvNcs0LpOaTkf14xeL42NSsFSarpiBHrAbtyvHsIq9q2ZUjIuDlUPk7EalsiKFt8boNZVsZncGTzLMqcAZfssTzgkjj+oh8dslIQlHJElCAklKwQ6QACyZo3HpfRmNLSpSKEONx+W6GqJ1lMoPLncoPWIXLCekYpZLdVN++Wh43sVU9S3Hitr5hqJVK1JLh+l3pSNEbXzjkwy3HLoTq/cMtU6L4wJwpqC7vo+47+qIpNvlUxIJr7xY9UNGcn3OdDm1bRzZicClUo7atvbt6YIuO0hKnb9eFIWW+1yphRyMkSUpSyhiKsRfPnGnVvjyJpSGShyS55wKmSCXKXcJars1BDKWmXItOS2R3WwWgTJaVBmIGRyjm/2rygidZyz4paxrXCoM7bscG7MbWy5KByy8L1L+AAqo9AhL9om1ki1JlckFHk1K5xDOFAUANcwMwMo2ZZpw5MsINTKjLJfm5/Txum1KSdQeyBhNQUke07g8MsJGmpcRKuaWSCAdEVJWQTiGRIBYszFss4wOjZG+wYL1maKB4EDuMYVtCoeugdpHnCxSyNK60r5xqu1AjIN89/CBpR1sbf69LPDpIbteGNov+VyXJyVg80OsjCXxpoDoCnEYq0qYAoFuwqHVQ+ENJa5RQqYZPNT6yscwByXAcqLqO4OW0o8BQSex2o2nT3nSinnc4qpX/zGJg2uEP0QnvCxrkgSlGqWcAuHzqd9TGDtGUAiWGfM+0RufQcO14TzrUtZckkmKxhQkpWbzLREK1ExJLltU5+H6wSZLoOCWopTVc4oWWKUFRQSlwhOdM1OknQCsV4EYLZrIqYoJQHJ7BxJ0EXC67rRIFKqOavkNwhRdd5WZCUtOlgkOolQBJO9/CGaL5kHKfK/+xHnG2EFHd8k7TGoXC9d/wAyUCErbMJDJNd9R9Uib7yCklJCqE80g6cIpd4TZmI4klJ0BDUfSM3VO2kWx7KxzZ7YudOQlSsQxA5DfXIbnjptzzMMkqYlyokB3zCAB1jqjlOyiiqe5zSklu75x167EFEuWQG5ofjiAKt1X8IdWsKSF21WzZN6pKVpWDLDAOMyVJfCKZhLRWb6tVnEwATF5a19pWXNLD61i1WsukBCZRLuQopGFWpAyJd6+bxUtqb3my5wC5lmQSgEJmLOIAksObTrrrEseru0Vnoa2T/z/oGknmp+EeEb4qRtZLBMUhOSRhHE5cINlXQNVPwP6R5cnuVXAtM2sF8gtTYUnrp4w1kWEDIAfXbBSLOzQNzrFEm6FaqA6BXviO8lybOkFSeUWfVBqS2peiUje0M7xvFMhBUrNqDf+kc4vS8VzlqWs1Om4DIdEMo3ydY5TtVaFrCErly8RABIASlyzqUp2SHqYZ3tdNsRLnLVbD6EOrmzJSF/hlLYJmqOQAzJAihFX08aoKXoz8CH840RhHwRk35C51qWospaldKifGCZa1GUliRm1SGY6bq1gRKE0NegCvAAHM8IbWsBICRpn4+MD4eBueRhdK0Ws8lMZM9qKDATGHrAaTABzk5KFQ1QlJaxgmHCapOYqHG7eIlsUhK11DlNQK5jIuDmCxHFoazrkD0DdVOoxuV5I2Z37shEpYUaAJJ0Hqvw3Dh/iMJ39kbXnJMquRHUQdOuBBbVTOcqqi7lqkkk4jvNanXMuXMZZrSysXYxlWzDl3Z9uceXbSeEAhcSSqlgHMTHsnRMq5je3TAQGp0xYLn+z60zk42CU51dzwpEl0Il2a1JE7DOlHEhYYLlVQpkrUeZmBqYKYpTTGyVRctorpsU1AnWQcm/rIBJSDqwOQ0owinLQxhghEuecnp29m6MzLLiqnPuPlEMqPW6bhTTj/mCAwiThqsEDdqWLZ6VgS9r2VNZNEoT6qBkOPE8YiN7qXLCFeyGfeHp2O3VAqhDCPc1AeCEIAjRaE4QQauyknN6nElg2BmFS7vRoJEgjOC9jkrNZcp+iLJdG1losyBLkrKECoSKByXJ4knMwDdthE2mPARvTzW34n3Vy1h5Zdg7TMPozKWOCyC3EKSG6Hietp7MppVbmLVt7PmpKZoRMBzxJSfERLcP3O1K5ObZpCZp9U8mll8BSiuGukYn/Z9bUGtnWRvSUKHYlT90KrRc8yXVUqahquqWtLNq5AbpjpuT+KzoqPYu1n2JsyCSiUhDs+F0uxcOAwNWMGG4JZDEA8CxB7YC2Q2tE8CVNPpR6qqNNA7sY135jURbUpiWi9w6q2KhatgbNMzQ3wKUj+kiB1fZwkBpdotcr4LQunbF35OPIlxWKcdkxW0+UUdOwtoTVN527+abjHYoNCq99mrWlYBty1c0MTLlPmaZR1AkRXdoD6ROXqjxMVjKV8k5JJcEdhk8xFfZTpwEF/dYnsUv0aKeynwET4YxOO5dPYDEhoht1qEoChUpRZCBmtR0HDedIJvC2plIxK6EgZqO4P46RX7ivblJ6lhJmzi4DURKSc2J7HAyffBo4Q7Sy1KWRMJLZswBU2molpdkjWpOcJZdwzF+qiaocApvzJA8Y6Td+y0uVMVOWTMnKJLknAh9JaHYN75dRrUO0MZkw6V6Ya9PB12c3s2ws1Q/dsrQrKab9VKPdBqdgyP3k5I4JSVd5KW7Iuipb590DWoJly1TFFkoBKsyWG4JqTowqTSKxjKW8hHJLgqdr2RQjCUFRKS5K1AJSAMyAA5rmXAaFP3Va8SkJMxI9tAUUqo/NJAxjilxFpN2meQu0p5maLOSMA3KnZ8pM/D6qfxEYoLtNoWRkkbmHc5hJtcIaKfcpF021MufLKxzQoCYDQ4TRT7mBJ6o7b+zKAghgU6fXzjm1ssPKfvE4+mp6jpF2n7Wfd7nmTyfSyUcknECXm0RKxakF0KPAmNvSZauJn6iD2aORfaFaU/elSUFxJ5qjvVu/lBbpcaQks62SniH/wCRHygCapQGJlKcnnFziVmSpW8mpOcMUkKlJUnQkcWNQD0EK/MN8Sye89Q0dtgiyhJJ5QkJSkmmZIyT1k6wfcVrCDjwhVaDMU8YULmskneCD1593yjeyXvhQwQ+44matXGEv2huMT02UujoVt+0mdMQJYSEy2YgDDiNGBw5Id3SKqFHD0plsvd/WJWWA0ZLbhRI6BAFovRShkEjKgqekn5NGtklSyOcsjPJJLbiSxfoEBxUVciuHDPNLTjQbLthI5qiPrURrMUojOADMCVHCXbIsQ/UYlFsOoHhD14ElFwemSpjq+bRKVOSZKChKkpID4n5rq0GuY4QtnTFULnRiKENUEHQgxEi+sCkc3eFVHOBNUsRzc95q0FzZQZwQwq+QZneujAx0+RIrYQLSQo9JiQF4OFjWueJMuUZq8LznISJZUXSHIGEpSRiBJqSkNhrFed0zbMppiSEksFZoPQrfwLHhDVWwpiwWYzJiUgEl8gHyh6q6lcpgmPLU2RB53w6K6jSDNgLrCuVmqJDMhLfmV/0i7TrAiYjBMTjHEVpkaZEb4nKST3HS2Kzs7dyROTLC+bN5pxM4UKo6iXHWOroezljMpRSRUZ9L8M3z64odruebZnZSjKXzQr2mP8AtzD7Q3E55GtVYuyZOlqxylYSipZSU04pJGIRR4oy96ImqXDO2oTHpiAQxqIpNx7XmclsWGYM0moI95LvThp2EuE35M/CeryMW9aMVpaM/pS5RzL7ULoVJtP3lDhKyMagWwrFELA0BACTo4SW5yjDrY3bAWgcnNLTkj84yxDjk/8Aglzf1lVaGKVBBGQIdNN/DhFR2g2HWlp1jZMxHOwCoBaoQ9SOrLMF6Y7tmtLY6C5jGKKRs79oGOUUWiUsT0UUlABKgM1pCiCoD3QSrQBVHuEia4BCgQaggaHLWC7OomJivbQJ9In4B4mHgWXMIdoF+kT8I8TDQ5FlwObJL9Gj4U+AjW3zeTlLXqAcNM1GiR1kiCbEn0Uv4E+AiC3XcZxCVc2UmpY85Z/6pAfiX0ABMZLcZHPxc1otajLlKLP6aerQHNKd6iNB3CpvN03LKs0sS5QoMyalR3qO+GUuQlKQlKQlIFAAwEDrWSSlOYzPsp4HergMtWo6vbYa7I55YVI+tOJ4CIZJKncYU6PmekeyOGdatlBPIBNXJVvOfkOgMOEJbuvtE02gJIJkz1SuHNSnLrJfjiAcARTDDVKxZypDM4Ru8YT3qMc6Sg1loCpqn1WkgSXGRA9IquSkpOkFTrUWoWL5Aab338GhZbEnEF+763EHXqr2mNeRPS6JRqxgZ6dADEMy0P8ApEAOukQ2i0hOZaPPqjSTrXxhRflj5dKUKJ5NKsZQCwUoApSSXyAKqDOlQ1czbxHEwFNvE8B3wU5LdHUiC0XAgj1QGFGowGlIrtosPIqXhUDLUGUHyGeIaUIB6huh7PtROZMK1ChJFMqw0dUWBpMSKshmhZxpSEJBAUWCz7uLJJIBYqYEsHdQjSWnmiG1puwEejGEsxAoCNzDoHZASLKpsu0geJjWmmtiNbgqqkJGtT0Q1k2hgAES6DUCvS5qYTotITMOKgNK6bj0QwVLJyPY/wAozZm7PsPwrFCOF1vLuetS3aiRh3Bn6d8CoW78C0EWpXJpddNwOZ6jWFlgJJycF3Og1z0hsNtGT8YjjpJfFyS2qSVFCUglSlBKQMyVEBIHEmkOrHIVJBSpSTMTVIbEipocb84asBViHqWXplh8nbLUA6E98TmruXJLknMnfGmrR8ze5Ztn7RJs6SBjxKOKYtXOK1GpUTnvpxOpJNkk2mVNSUuhaVBilWRG4pIjmshcx2EObHbcMReJt2U1qqLxddhlyE4JacKHJZyfWLmphxLmA5ERQpV7nQkdBhhZL9UMyD0hvCEeKVh1JlwtEgLSpKg4UPpooU1DKKSagt2Fnhvadq0y0E6+yxdz8orEu341VLFRqXcOTUvoHjVgxvclkkhshZlLdKgVINCC6Tp1g+EXiyzgtIUk0UAa6OI51PZCynGhTFnSoKSeIIoR0RY9ib4ExM2XrJmYc8woYh2KxjqjuphtYMbLV1x5OLqiMKjZEzefKMGxcUX5swiecY9HOFRMTqfxDXpz6co1ue3zEESJ6cEwPgUKomjM4VanM4aHgIdlXXEM+UFBiARmx3ioI3EHXMRwSZKzCS/1+kT8I8TDhLNCK/z6QfCPExTG9yc+C2WL90jfgT/SI2UeMRSJoTKlkn2E8SaCgjP3dS6rDDRD9695/DlvxUYS5OXBoSpYzZPChV1jIcRnvbPcJYACgFABQdDROEdMaKELQwNMz3xxuyX4LDetrRMJTKnTSVP7KlHlEL6OeQeBB0jsVqDCOUfats1iAtMsOpIaYACSU6Kpqkkudx4Rbp3UqfcTIti3LvDcIFnWpZzLdFI5psttsqQ0uc65LMDmuXSgHvJ0bTTdF9s15Sp6AuUoKTvGnAjNJ6Y9FRRms2NqUKAlt27oMB2me7lOmb59kMpNmSTUsl6liWG9hUwHapKcSgglYBLKwkON7GqeiEl0sZboaOdx5FSppVGpG9/0gs3dMeoYb9ewRkXXMO4DhXxjJLFKPJoU1IDw8PnEa1DSvRX/ABB/+mAFiCTx8hSJk2I6gD6pCUPQk++EaNxMLLeVLfCSDwLP2RbTdyTmCeyNFXUnQN0CkVjROSZQDLnGhJHxH5Q1uexKKgnEoMFlw4qlJVoRu/zFjVdjZh4zLlh6ijKow9xX+YaauJXppNZYlZEurtXfrG4lnce+HM0PMAqwD9ZLRLg+jFEjNKVu2IsBGkSS5KlFhrDgSt0bFHCO0i2QIsoCW7834wOUEGsGmYN+WeZ7hA821+6H3vT9R2Q+lsGpIwk74xPvJKM6q3eZ0iJEqZOWJaA6llkpTQk9OsAKu1iRUKSSFAjIgsQdxBB7IdYu7FeTwT2azzbVNwpSVzGLJSoBgM/WIGsaTrIuUspViQsZg0NQ+/cx3ViISVCuqSCDkQQXCgcwRQvAl4XwxNeUmE84klQ6SonnF927OHV9gBdrvQywHLq0q2XtHgIuX2Un/wANNUxrNzNQpkpBI1zfrjmFjs0y0TQlNVqzJNAMnroNwjrVyXeLPKSiW6QMqnrNeLxl6qS06e5bDFt2XATBuiTE8V9NrXSoPTn2iDpFsCmBofrWPNo1UMwadEaqmPTKIAo9sbh+mAA3cu4hHfyvSD4R4mHiH3wmv5XpE/CPExXFyJPgtl22X0aFKOJWBNWYJ5ookaa1JJqatSDC0Q2NYEqX8Cf6RGVqh2KjyjEa1mNmjQjhCjCy81lhCiYl84d3okYa6RX5k7d3wUjjnm132e4cc6zVDgmSBk/rFJ6WOHpbQRR5FomSV4kKVLWCzhwc6pO8OKiO5zCTl5wDb9hkWqs1ASWIChRQfUDJ33iNcM1bSIyxXwU25PtIWkBNplCYn3kc1fSUHmKPRhi4XbtTY7Q3JzUpVqhfo1DqND/KTFYvX7J7RLL2dSZqXASlRCVAEVWslk0VoND1RTLzu+ZIJTOlqRmBiSQFFNFYXHODtUb41RnGXDJNOPKO3mU+j/WhjUS8Og7+zL67AOJWa85shjKmzJbZBKiB+V27odWf7QrYhwpSJop66A7bnRhMFxAmdRnSgQIEmyCno+tYp1n+1MhguzBnrgmEdgUk+MH/AP8ATbMqipc8D4UFuNFvAr6BscqURTU0Aap4ACp6Ig+8n6G7T5Qr/bKx0PKMQXSTLmOCMiGTQ8RvjyNoLMpmnyx0nDq5JCgC8DQr4G17c7jNdrNKRHOWF07w4PGvbEYvWy0/8RJ4vMT5xsb2siVA/eJJzfno847RDwBTmnaYNKsisalEZ0GeQiZMknh9UzgqRtbY0pUOWk88MXZRHEFnSYUz9rrIDSc/RLmfNLRbTGtidskWggsVHqA+WkYl2TGc6DPOFtq20spphmrbUJAH/JQMDTNtUJpLkqb8awPAGFS32R3JZbTd4lhLLCgpKSyTRLj1C4fENcxxgFVmfIfTRXpu2doU7cmj4UuR+ckHshVbL2mzPXmrU43sCOhLCHkrOVFgttoly1HHMQ+6pPWEg/QhdaNoQmktAP4lAgbqJetNS3RCFKwwYbtN/wBGGlk2ZtExTYMOQUVaA+0PeavbCSlGK3Zyi3wgW1W+YsMpRIdsIonsGfW5ja77nmzmwpZPvHJJGYIz4ZRabv2PQhlTDiUMx7LvRTZggUzixSrOQzD6eMuTqFxE0Rwt/EK7pupMlASirmqqOS+pG7Lqi0WGdzcJzGrZwPLkNnnBVmRzoxSt7s0rbZBaADnEoQNDEeCN5ZBoDUZ9cSHJ5E/D0boYSZwIp2GFbR4KIO46cYAKG4XwIhDfw9IKn1R4mGtmtZVQiFV+kcoK+yPEw+P4ic+C52NfokfCnwETNEV3p9Gj4U/0iCId8irgjeI1zG3RLMWAIFaOCB3lLUsMkPAcm5Wqs9Qhs7RqVQbCDS7MlI5oaM5RuVP0RoRxhQkaw8B2mypVmEqAyxAFjvcwZhBDsfA9hiNUsltPrKBZxUZuwdjckSUuaasPhDsnOK1a/snICeSnOSWWVsBh3pCQS/SdY6aqSfrONeTikcs13FcIvscanfZ1bUmksKGIpBChkDSYqvNSR18IW2jZm0yysKlKPJB1qAOHCzulTc6m7cY7mWjTA+UWXUz7iPDE4Cu7poAVya8K2KVBJKS+QBGvDiIHKwKvH0PyI1EDf6bKCzM5KWFnNeFIUelTOe2GXV+UL6H1OBHJ48pn6X+vGO6WnZ2zTVFcyRKWotzlJBUWoHpWjCMy7jkBa1CSMUxsRZ3YMH4No0P7WvAPQfk4eEHcXzAY1S/rDeGevAxhUssVMSgMCpqA7n3sY7j+z1nGE8kgFAZPNHNBDEDg1I3lXVKCcIQlKRQJAAT2Ckd7Z9A+h9TiJui0JIBlKchwwcEAOzijsDTPKGUjY+0LUOaUpWl8RB5u4FJY4uHHhHXJtmAyDCNESu2JPqpUMunj5Ob2PYKcoBS1CWp2I9YFO/gSflDaRsFKT6zrDgpr6rPQa11d8hF2TZeDwRKuzfSJS6ib7lFiguxXLLc8tJUUy0hSqqITVRzc98NZFzFnyMOpdkAoA0SJkkRLVY3AktF2lgcNdaP1xEJOGjMRwiwLTvERLkvm0dYLE+EGM2QVgubYRpTviNFmUDSvRBbCiQpEeKS2cYTLLih/zEglKcMQ2rxMYjWsgRHabKiYByiQoDLf3ROqSXYgMx164ymTShpxjgk13SXIZgMqu7DUnOAr/QBMA/D8zE8pBDuzQuvebz0/CPEw8OSWTgtA9Yf/ABh4CFPtI6EeAj0ejREhI3tvqI/9o/1iGty/uE9fiY9HoV8DrkJmaxD7J+t8ej0SKmJ+Z6ojj0egHEqvrviKZmIxHo44hTr1xjTqMej0EINpGq/lHo9HBNpevVEU/MdXzj0egM5BA0jRWXXHo9HHGsz5/KNDr1R6PRxyIjGJekZj0cEPsuXbGfej0ehGAnkZxOnz8Y9HoZCs0ORiK0a/Wsej0ccDK06flGLN6x6o9HoDCjebmOmIBpGY9AGPaGNLP6sej0ccZ1+txhLff7wfCPEx6PQ+P4hJ8H//2Q== http://media.moddb.com/images/groups/1/3/2044/********-dot-com-122e90cec526-a2.jpg
Not because the Iranian military is claim it means that it is true. Based on (the scandals).
+ not a fan of the us but the truth must be said us can rape you with out even getting close with their aircraftcarriers and cruse missile but if they can why wouldn't they basically war costs money and life's + what happened in Iraq.


scythian500 said:


> If Egypt can detect us in Persian Gulf with the help of dear American then why do you think the whole Egypt is not under the real time


didn't say the us meant friendly arab states + we have our own spy satellite.


scythian500 said:


> If Egypt can detect us in Persian Gulf with the help of dear American then why do you think the whole Egypt is not under the real time supervision of Iranian made Radars such as Sepehr? Why do you think it is you who always see the enemy first and shoot first and win? It is not that simple boy... an old F-4 or F-14 fighter with modern 21th century upgrades are as lethal as a brand new fighter. Btw, Iran sees and tracks any aircraft or missile or UAV taking off the airports anywhere in a 3000 km circle...
> but the problem is not new weapons or old weapons... the problem is something else...


Do you actually believe yourself (where them UFOs flying all over the place Iranian because iam staring to suspect u guys stopped using guns and now using laser guns or even started to become 5 dimensions beings )
detecting things as small as uavs talking off from iran even the us and russian combined can't do it.
so why do you guys want to buy s300 so bad when you can create a force field around iran


The Last of us said:


> Your "new" generation of ships are jokes with no defence against anti ship ballistic missile etc. You did not even attempt to use facts to counter what I said. Those "60s" ships have enough firepower to wipe out Egypt's entire surface fleet from 300km away. Iran can detect every ship within 3000km range of Iran using the OTH radars it possesses. Tell me, how will Egypt stop ballistic missile raining on their ships?


Sir you see I posted a link of all ships and the systems working on them and obviously they do have alot of counter measures on board.
+ that missile attacked from the top and we all know all modern anti-ship missiles depend on flying low and flying fast.



scythian500 said:


> A new missile system with effective guidance and target acquiring sensors fired by a one thousand years old wooden boat is still as effective as an air craft carrier...


disagree because why would countries spend billions of dollars on developing and possession and not as much on armament(don't get me wrong armament is extremely important but it's not everything) alot happens before firing that missile during and after you fire and in all three stages egyptain vessel have the advantage.


scythian500 said:


> The 1978 delivered F-14 Tomcats have radars that are called mini-awacs + A-A missiles that hit their targets 200 kms away + Qader Cruise missiles to hit a ship + 300 km away


that aircraft flying after all those years is a miracle in itself I will give you that. But the problem here is distance egypt and Yemen are far from iran you know (a map would help) and if the battlefield was in the Gulf area this can only happen if there was a gulf arabs irani war which means the full might of the Arab airforce (Google that)


scythian500 said:


> Kilo submarines + Iranian made Fateh and later Besat submarines are as modern as any other submarines and can fire deadly weapons.
> 
> Old frigates + New Iranian made frigates (Khalije fars, Damavand, Sahand, etc) and even the smaller Iranian made Missile boats are all equipped with modern anti-ship missiles and one more surprise that even US navy can do nothing against it. The super-captivating torpedo called Hoot. Why do you think a modern cruise missile with counter-measures against EW and electro-optical sensors to find its targets are not capable even if fired by a wooden boat?


I don't believe that as I said giving the Iranian military long history of claiming things that are partially or completely not try e.g. http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://media.moddb.com/images/groups/1/3/2044/********-dot-com-122e90cec526-a2.jpg 
Not because the Iranian military is claim it means that it is true. Based on (the scandals).
+ not a fan of the us but the truth must be said us can rape you with out even getting close with their aircraftcarriers and cruse missile but if they can why wouldn't they basically war costs money and life's + what happened in Iraq.


scythian500 said:


> If Egypt can detect us in Persian Gulf with the help of dear American then why do you think the whole Egypt is not under the real time


didn't say the us meant friendly arab states + we have our own spy satellite.


scythian500 said:


> If Egypt can detect us in Persian Gulf with the help of dear American then why do you think the whole Egypt is not under the real time supervision of Iranian made Radars such as Sepehr? Why do you think it is you who always see the enemy first and shoot first and win? It is not that simple boy... an old F-4 or F-14 fighter with modern 21th century upgrades are as lethal as a brand new fighter. Btw, Iran sees and tracks any aircraft or missile or UAV taking off the airports anywhere in a 3000 km circle...
> but the problem is not new weapons or old weapons... the problem is something else...


Do you actually believe yourself (where them UFOs flying all over the place Iranian because iam staring to suspect u guys stopped using guns and now using laser guns or even started to become 5 dimensions beings )
detecting things as small as uavs talking off from iran even the us and russian combined can't do it.
so why do you guys want to buy s300 so bad when you can create a force field around iran


The Last of us said:


> Your "new" generation of ships are jokes with no defence against anti ship ballistic missile etc. You did not even attempt to use facts to counter what I said. Those "60s" ships have enough firepower to wipe out Egypt's entire surface fleet from 300km away. Iran can detect every ship within 3000km range of Iran using the OTH radars it possesses. Tell me, how will Egypt stop ballistic missile raining on their ships?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Hell NO said:


> t
> 
> Do you actually believe yourself (where them UFOs flying all over the place Iranian because iam staring to suspect u guys stopped using guns and now using laser guns or even started to become 5 dimensions beings )
> detecting things as small as uavs talking off from iran even the us and russian combined can't do it.
> so why do you guys want to buy s300 so bad when you can create a force field around iran
> 
> Sir you see I posted a link of all ships and the systems working on them and obviously they do have alot of counter measures on board.
> + that missile attacked from the top and we all know all modern anti-ship missiles depend on flying low and flying fast.



What are you blabbing on about?

It seems you don't know jack about what you're taking about.
The only defence on those ships may be enough for handling fighter jets but you jokers think you can defend against Ballistic missile anti ship weapons, something which even the US has yet to show  That's why I said, your kind can only buy weapons, other than that, you people don't have the slightest bit understanding on these matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

haman10 said:


> @Hell NO , we all respect our friends in Egypt . contrary to public opinion here , i think Egypt has a capable military .
> 
> one that can truly project it's power : not in yemen but in it's own defense .


totally agree with you 
what is happening in Yemen is sad but not as sad as what is happening in syria and egypt must not allow it to reach that point


----------



## Hell NO

The Last of us said:


> What are you blabbing on about? most of your post does not even make any sense. It is either your bad English or lack of intellectual capacity.
> 
> It seems you don't know jack about what you're taking about.
> The only defence on those ships may be enough for handling fighter jets but you jokers think you can defend against Ballistic missile anti ship weapons, something which even the US has yet to show  That's why I said, your kind can only buy weapons, other than that, you people don't have th slightest bit understanding on these matters.


reading over what I posted I realised that I made some mistakes here and there but one can easily get what I am talking about.
no my English is not bad my spelling is and typing proved harder than writing and that effect my grammar as I spend too much of my brain power on spelling and never read what I wrote which would help but ..........etc
I am afraid sir that is a matter of opinion one might see them more than enough another might disagree
There is no such a thing as invincible weapon



The Last of us said:


> That was to show how incompetent you are when even ISIS can come and destroy a relatively small surface vessel.
> They wasted a kornet? They wiped out the boat kid, what are you talking about?


go to the thread about that incident


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

کسی از دوستان اطلاع داره که این اسمان خراش 500 متری (برج تجارت جهانی تهران) در کجای تهران قراراست ساخته بشود؟

متاسفانه اون منطقه تا چندین سال دچار انواع مشکلات خواهد شد

طراحی چنین ساختمام مسکونی با این ارتفاع, دو نوع خواهد بود
ترکیبی یا ساده




نمونه طراحی ترکیبی هم ارتفاع با اسمان خراش تهران

One WTC









ICC
نمونه طراحی ساده هم ارتفاع با اسمان خراش تهران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

با «معروف‌ترین کودکان خاورمیانه» آشنا شوید +عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

ریشه‌های تاریخی قساوت و توحش داعش کجاست؟/ از عریان کردن زن شیعی در زمان معاویه تا اعدام عجیب محمد‌بن‌ابی‌بکر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/6/14/1206474_474.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> کسی از دوستان اطلاع داره که این اسمان خراش 500 متری (برج تجارت جهانی تهران) در کجای تهران قراراست ساخته بشود؟
> 
> متاسفانه اون منطقه تا چندین سال دچار انواع مشکلات خواهد شد
> 
> طراحی چنین ساختمام مسکونی با این ارتفاع, دو نوع خواهد بود
> ترکیبی یا ساده
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نمونه طراحی ترکیبی هم ارتفاع با اسمان خراش تهران
> 
> One WTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICC
> نمونه طراحی ساده هم ارتفاع با اسمان خراش تهران


What is the meaning of the two different design methods. Can you elaborate more? "Tarkibi" & "Sadeh". I like to learn the definitions. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

از اجرای عملیات اختلال الکترونیکی در رزمایش نهاجا تا حمله با بمب های سنگین هوشمند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

داعش ده‌ها نظامی اماراتی را در یمن به اسارت گرفت - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*رصد دشمن در فواصل بیش از 3000 کیلومتری*

فرمانده قرارگاه پدافند هوایی خاتم‌الانبیا(ص) گفت: دشمن را در فواصل بیش از 3000 کیلومتری رصد می‌کنیم. امیرسرتیپ فرزاد اسماعیلی در سخنان خود پیش از خطبه‌های نماز جمعه تهران گفت: قرارگاه پدافند هوایی در بخش امنیت هوایی همواره در برابر زیاده‌خواهی‌های استکبار و حضور نیروهای فرامنطقه‌ای در منطقه خاورمیانه با اخطارها و اقدامات تاکتیکی پدافندی مانع عطش تجاوزات هوایی بدون مجوز شده است. وی افزود: از سوی دیگر در موضوع ایمنی و سلامت پروازهای مسافری عبوری از فراز کشور عزیزمان امروز بیش از 1200 فروند هواپیمای مسافری از فراز جمهوری اسلامی ایران ترانزیت می‌شود که با وجود فضای تحریم و تهدید توانستیم نمره امن‌ترین آسمان خاورمیانه را از سازمان بین‌المللی هوانوردی دنیا با مودت و همکاری سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری نصیب شما ملت بزرگ و شهیدپرور کنیم. امیر سرتیپ اسماعیلی اضافه کرد: با گسترش بیش از 3700 نقطه دفاع هوایی در کشور پیام صلح، امنیت و آرامش را برای کشورهای دوست و منطقه‌ و پیام اخطار و دفاع قاطعانه را در برابر هر گونه میل به تهدید هوایی برای کشورهای فرامنطقه‌ای داریم و امروز دشمن را در فواصل بیش از 3000 کیلومتری رصد می‌کنیم.


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Siavash said:


> What is the meaning of the two different design methods. Can you elaborate more? "Tarkibi" & "Sadeh". I like to learn the definitions. Thank you



بیشتر یک واژه عمومی و ساده مربوط به طراحی اسمان خراش است و ربطی به تکنولوژی سازه و عمران ندارد

نمونه طراحی ساده که مربوط به قدیم می شود همان برج تجارت جهانی قدیم است که پایه به صورت یک مربع از زمین بلند شده و تا نوک برج همین شکل مربع را حفظ می کند

می توان گفت اسمان خراش از پایه تا نوک شکل خود را حفظ می کند














در نمونه ترکیبی ( ترکیبی از پلانهایی با اشکال مختلف)همین طور که از پایه به نوک برج می رویم پلان هر طبقه دچار تغییر شکل می شود


برای مثال ساختمان تجارت جهانی جدید
از پایه یک مربع هست و به تدریج 8 ضلعی و در نهایت مربع می شود
که زیبایی خاصی هم دارد






@rmi5 

حدث می زنم شما این برج رو دیده اید؟
واقعا زیباست اگر بن لادن اون دو تا بی ریخت رو خراب نمی کرد
العان این برج جدید اینجا نبود






و بسیاری از مد های ترکیبی دیگر

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*درآمد پرفروش‌ترین شرکت‌های ایران چقدر است؟*
رییس مرکز رتبه‌بندی سازمان مدیریت صنعتی، میزان فروش اولین شرکت برتر ترکیه را 1.2 برابر و اولین شرکت برتر آمریکا را 30 برابر اولین شرکت برتر ایران در رتبه‌بندی سال گذشته عنوان کرد.


به گزارش مشرق، مجید درویش با بیان این‌که نتایج تفصیلی رتبه‌بندی شرکت‌های برتر در گزارشات سالانه طی سه جلد منتشر می‌شود، اظهار کرد: امسال نیز مانند سال گذشته حداقل درآمد مورد قبول را 20 میلیارد تومان گذاشتیم تا شرکت‌های بیشتری در این رتبه‌بندی شرکت کنند.

*وی با بیان این‌که در سال گذشته 615 شرکت در گروه‌های صنعتی مختلف در این رتبه‌بندی حضور داشتند،* تصریح کرد: امسال نیز مانند سال قبل شرکت‌ها در سه دسته با مالکیت دولتی، خصوصی و نهادها و موسسات عمومی تقسیم خواهند شد که البته منظور سازمان مالکیت آن شرکت و نه مدیریت است.

رییس مرکز رتبه‌بندی سازمان مدیریت صنعتی با بیان این‌که* در رتبه‌بندی سال گذشته در بین 100 شرکت برتر، هفت درصد دولتی، 65 درصد خصوصی و 28 درصد با مالکیت نهادهای عمومی بودند،* گفت: با توجه به این‌که رتبه‌بندی‌های مشابهی در سایر کشورها انجام می‌شود طی یک مطالعه تطبیقی 500 شرکت بزرگ ایران را با 500 شرکت بزرگ ترکیه و آمریکا مقایسه کردیم.

به گفته درویش فروش اولین شرکت برتر ترکیه 1.2 برابر و اولین شرکت برتر آمریکا 30 برابر اولین شرکت بزرگ ایران بوده است؛ بنابراین با توجه به این‌که فروش شرکت برتر ایرانی در رتبه‌بندی سال گذشته 40 هزار میلیارد تومان بوده است می‌توان نتیجه گرفت که فروش شرکت اول ترک 48 هزار میلیارد تومان و شرکت اول آمریکایی 1200 میلیارد تومان بوده است.

وی با اشاره به سهم گروه‌های صنعتی مختلف از فروش در رتبه‌بندی‌های ایران، ترکیه و آمریکا اظهار کرد: در ایران در سال گذشته گروه فرآورده‌های نفتی با 23 درصد، بانک‌ها و موسسات اعتباری با 19 درصد و شرکت‌ها با گروه چند رشته‌ای صنعتی 10 درصد از سهم فروش را به خود اختصاص دادند.

رییس مرکز رتبه‌بندی سازمان مدیریت صنعتی اامه داد: در ترکیه نیز به ترتیب فرآورده‌های نفتی با 18.9 درصد، انرژی با 9.7 درصد و خرده‌فروشی با 5.6 درصد سه گروه صنعتی برتر بودند.

درویش گفت: در آمریکا نیز فرآورده‌های نفتی با 9.4 درصد از کل فروش، فروشگاه‌ها با 5.6 درصد و بانک‌ها و موسسات اعتباری با 5.2 درصد بیشترین سهم را در گروه‌های صنعتی مختلف داشته‌اند.

وی درباره‌ پیش‌بینی از میزان مجموعه فروش شرکت‌های برتر در سال جاری با توجه به رکود بازار گفت: روند سال‌های قبل نشان می‌دهد که میزان فروش شرکت‌ها بین 20 تا 30 درصد افزایش پیدا خواهد کرد.

رییس مرکز رتبه‌بندی سازمان مدیریت صنعتی با بیان این‌که معمولا هر ساله حدود 15 درصد به هزینه ارزیابی افزوده می‌شود، اظهار کرد: هزینه ارزیابی 100 شرکت اول با 400 شرکت بعدی متفاوت است. 

منبع: ایسنا

*ضرب الاجل ۲۴ ساعته ارتش یمن به ائتلاف ضد یمن*
ارتش یمن برای خروج نظامیان ائتلاف ضد یمن به رهبری عربستان سعودی از خاک این کشور ضرب الاجل ۲۴ ساعته تعیین کرد.


به گزارش مشرق به نقل از الاتحاد پرس، ارتش یمن و کمیته های وابسته به آن، ۲۴ ساعت فرصت دادند تا نظامیان ائتلاف حمله به یمن، خاک این کشور را ترک کنند.
ارتش یمن در این ضرب الاجل با خطاب به ائتلاف ضد یمن اعلام کرده است: قبل از آنکه بقیه نظامیانتان را به همان جایی بفرستیم که پیشتر آنها را روانه کردیم، خودتان آنها را از خاک یمن بیرون کنید.

یک کارشناس نظامی بلندپایه نیروهای مسلح یمن نیز گفت: عملیاتی که یگان های پشتیبانی موشکی ارتش یمن به انجام رسانید پیامی برای متجاوزان سعودی و اماراتی بود.

این کارشناس افزود: ارتش یمن تا به امروز به طور کامل وارد مقابله با دشمن نشده است و تنها شمار کمی از ارتش یمن که شامل دو تیپ و نیروهای انصار الله است مشارکت داشته است.

وی هشدار داد: بقیه ارتش یمن متشکل از ۱۵۳ لشکر، گارد ریاست جمهوری، ۱۶ لشکر وابسته به ارتش، ۱۲ لشکر وابسته به امنیت مرکزی، ۱۲ لشکر پشتیبانی، ۱۱ لشکر نیروی هوایی، نیروهای امنیت عمومی، گارد ساحلی، نیروی دریایی، پلیس نظامی، پلیس پیاده نظام و دیگر نیروها است. از این رو، ارتش یمن ضرب الاجل ۲۴ ساعته برای ترک خاک یمن تعیین کرده است تا ارتش اجاره شده از سنگال، سودان و دیگر کشورها بیش از این تلفات ندهد.

لازم به ذکر است، ارتش یمن با شلیک یک موشک از نوع توشکا به پایگاه نظامی «صافر» توانست ۴۵ نظامی اماراتی و ۵ نظامی سعودی را به هلاکت برساند.


----------



## scythian500

*معاون پلیس دبی: صعده را با خاک یکسان کنید*
معاون پلیس دبی، از عربستان و امارات خواست استان صعده را با خاک یکسان کنند و سه هزار تن از مردم حوثی یمن را بکشند.


به گزارش مشرق،"ضاحی خلفان" که به مواضع جنجالی در صفحه تویتر خود مشهور است، این بار آشکارا نسل کشی یمنی ها را خواستار شد. 

خلفان در واکنش به کشته شدن 45 سرباز متجاوز اماراتی به دست مدافعان یمنی در منطقه صافر در استان مأرب واقع در شرق صنعا تهدید کرد که انصارالله را نابود خواهد کرد. 

وی سپس خطاب به جنگنده های ائتلافِ حمله به یمن که امارات نیز یکی از آن هاست، گفت: باید همه قرارگاه های حوثی ها را نیست و نابود کنید و زمین را زیر پای آن ها به لرزه افکنید. 

خلفان که از مقامات ارشد پلیس دبی به شمار می رود، به صراحت نوشت: ما، سرِ سه هزار حوثی را می خواهیم. 

وی متجاوزان به یمن را مخاطب قرار داد و گفت: صعدۀ حوثی ها را با خاک یکسان کنید. 

رئیس پلیس امارات در ادامه از ائتلاف متجاوزان به یمن خواست که به نابودی مأرب اکتفا نکنند و از آن نیز فراتر روند. 

خلفان سپس تاکید کرد: بمباران هوایی باید بی وقفه ادامه یابد، هیچ جای سالم برای آن ها نگذارید، همه جا را بمباران کنید و هر جا حوثی وجود دارد، زمین را با خون او رنگین کنید.


----------



## rmi5

New said:


> ِDear @Mr.Nair you tagged me and I'm gonna tag you back . Tit for tat dude. I couldn't find a one with subtitle, so hope you enjoy the art.
> 
> @rahi2357 @Serpentine @haman10 @rmi5 @Abii @Daneshmand @The Last of us @2800 @Madali @SOHEIL @Shahryar Hedayati @scythian500 @Arminkh @JEskandari @yavar @mohsen and others, hope you enjoy it too
> Vow you see @Daneshmand I'm also good at remembering (The names)



Che ajab, belakhare yek mousighiye Irani ke mesle mousighi sonnati kesel konande, va mesle in pop ha jafang nabaasheh, shenidim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

rmi5 said:


> Che ajab, belakhare yek mousighiye Irani ke mesle mousighi sonnati kesel konande, va mesle in pop ha jafang nabaasheh, shenidim.


I needed this song right at the moment that I found it! It has such a beautiful verses as well. Darya Dadvar is amazing. I love her! Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

IR-TR said:


> Che akhbar khoobi!!! Chelopanj ta KESAFAT koshte shod! Hameshoon bemiran, lajanaye bachekosh. Har rooz az in mooshaka bereezan rooye kalashoon. Kheeli tarseedan alan. Mobarak baradara yamani.



IMHO, you have serious mental problems. You need to solve your problems, and learn basics about humanity.
Those saudis and Emiratis had children and families, and they were sent there by their government. I am sure that many of those emiratis were even from Iranian descent. The job of working in an army is no easy task, they really play with their lives. Do I agree with their government's policies? Of course not. But wishing death and insulting dead people is just an honorless action. Honor is what differentiates between a brave army man and a coward terrorist. It's what differentiates between a sane human being and a scum.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Shahryar Hedayati said:


> بیشتر یک واژه عمومی و ساده مربوط به طراحی اسمان خراش است و ربطی به تکنولوژی سازه و عمران ندارد
> 
> نمونه طراحی ساده که مربوط به قدیم می شود همان برج تجارت جهانی قدیم است که پایه به صورت یک مربع از زمین بلند شده و تا نوک برج همین شکل مربع را حفظ می کند
> 
> می توان گفت اسمان خراش از پایه تا نوک شکل خود را حفظ می کند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> در نمونه ترکیبی ( ترکیبی از پلانهایی با اشکال مختلف)همین طور که از پایه به نوک برج می رویم پلان هر طبقه دچار تغییر شکل می شود
> 
> 
> برای مثال ساختمان تجارت جهانی جدید
> از پایه یک مربع هست و به تدریج 8 ضلعی و در نهایت مربع می شود
> که زیبایی خاصی هم دارد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rmi5
> 
> حدث می زنم شما این برج رو دیده اید؟
> واقعا زیباست اگر بن لادن اون دو تا بی ریخت رو خراب نمی کرد
> العان این برج جدید اینجا نبود
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> و بسیاری از مد های ترکیبی دیگر



Amrica az in borj haye khoshgel ziyaad daare, ham kheyli boland va boland, ... vali midouni chi baraaye man jaaleb boud va hast? chizi ke man khosham miyaad, in hast ke har kodoum ra be sabk e khaassi design mikonan va har kodoum vaghean sabk e architecture e motefaaveti daari. Ya'ni tou designeshoun vaghean innovation hast. shekl e banaa, rang haye banaa, masaaleh e banaa, sabk e architecture e khareji ye banaa, ... har kodoum vaghean motefaavet hast. Vali tou Iran, hame ye borj ha ra mesle ham misakhtan, va mesle ghouti kebrit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Amrica az in borj haye khoshgel ziyaad daare, ham kheyli boland va boland, ... vali midouni chi baraaye man jaaleb boud va hast? chizi ke man khosham miyaad, in hast ke har kodoum ra be sabk e khaassi design mikonan va har kodoum vaghean sabk e architecture e motefaaveti daari. Ya'ni tou designeshoun vaghean innovation hast. shekl e banaa, rang haye banaa, masaaleh e banaa, sabk e architecture e khareji ye banaa, ... har kodoum vaghean motefaavet hast. Vali tou Iran, hame ye borj ha ra mesle ham misakhtan, va mesle ghouti kebrit.


Hala ey kash mese ham misakhtan, vali ba quality. Na be tarikhe Iran tavajoh mishe, na quality barashoon moheme. Kheily jahaye Iran ziad farghi ba Kabul nadare. Daghighan hamoon Kabule, faghad ba ajor beja kahgel (va yezareham hala bolandtar). 

Chizai ke alan daran misazan hala yekhode behtare, vali harchi to chand daheye ghabl sakhte shode ashghale. Goh zadan be kole Iran. City planning, building design, architecture, environmental design, material choice etc... hamash bikhial. Hamin joor dadan rafte hava. 

Bishtar az hamechi, Iran ehtiyaj be city planning dare. Kolan shahraye Iran hamashoon mese ye mosht dehan, vali ba chand million jamiyat. Bayad focus konan ro urban design, city planning, environmental design... Borjo morj fayede nadare vaghti na borje 2 zar miarze, na baghiyeye shahr.

Dashtam etefaghan emrooz sobh in article ro mikhoondam. Quality ro torokhoda compare konin ba Iran!
Top 12 buildings under construction in Vancouver

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Hala ey kash mese ham misakhtan, vali ba quality. Na be tarikhe Iran tavajoh mishe, na quality barashoon moheme. Kheily jahaye Iran ziad farghi ba Kabul nadare. Daghighan hamoon Kabule, faghad ba ajor beja kahgel (va yezareham hala bolandtar).


Vaghean hamin tore. Man har vaght paam ra az Tehran mizashtam tou shahrstan ha, baavaram nemishod ke in shahrestan haye Iran inghadr darb va daghoun bashand. Na inke Tehran kheyli khoub basheh, vali ghabel e moghayese ba ounja ha ham nist. Man yaadame ke baar e avvali ke Kashan raftam(hamoum fin va inaa ra mikhaastam bebinam), goftam ke agha inja kojast? copy ye afghanistan hast vaghean.



> Chizai ke alan daran misazan hala yekhode behtare, vali harchi to chand daheye ghabl sakhte shode ashghale. Goh zadan be kole Iran. City planning, building design, architecture, environmental design, material choice etc... hamash bikhial. Hamin joor dadan rafte hava.


Vaghean hamin tore 


> Bishtar az hamechi, Iran ehtiyaj be city planning dare. Kolan shahraye Iran hamashoon mese ye mosht dehan, vali ba chand million jamiyat. Bayad focus konan ro urban design, city planning, environmental design... Borjo morj fayede nadare vaghti na borje 2 zar miarze, na baghiyeye shahr.


 To ham delet khoshe ha ... avvalan ke inha tou in bagh ha nistand. saaniyan, ageh bashand ham che tori mishe tou shahr e chand millioni ke bedoun e city planning sakhteh shodeh, taaze raft be donbaal e urban design, city planning, environmental design, ... saalesan, inha aslan ageh az in orze ha dashtan, ke ...


> Dashtam etefaghan emrooz sobh in article ro mikhoondam. Quality ro torokhoda compare konin ba Iran!
> Top 12 buildings under construction in Vancouver

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

rmi5 said:


> Vaghean hamin tore. Man har vaght paam ra az Tehran mizashtam tou shahrstan ha, baavaram nemishod ke in shahrestan haye Iran inghadr darb va daghoun bashand. Na inke Tehran kheyli khoub basheh, vali ghabel e moghayese ba ounja ha ham nist. Man yaadame ke baar e avvali ke Kashan raftam(hamoum fin va inaa ra mikhaastam bebinam), goftam ke agha inja kojast? copy ye afghanistan hast vaghean.
> 
> 
> Vaghean hamin tore
> 
> To ham delet khoshe ha ... avvalan ke inha tou in bagh ha nistand. saaniyan, ageh bashand ham che tori mishe tou shahr e chand millioni ke bedoun e city planning sakhteh shodeh, taaze raft be donbaal e urban design, city planning, environmental design, ... saalesan, inha aslan ageh az in orze ha dashtan, ke ...


Mohem tarin chiz "mentality" hast. Man vaghti mibinam keshvaraye jahan sevom to tamame donya daran ye tekooni be khodeshoon midan, be Iran omidvar misham. Masalan negahe Brazil kon. Iran alan ye 2-3 dahe az Brazil aghabe. Hamoon mesale khodet, Kashan. Manam raftam Kashan (Kerman inaham boodam). Midoonam cheghad asafbare. Az oon badtar mentalitiye mardome. Vaghti mardome Iran ham az baghie donya "cut off" hastan, ham to faghr zendegi mikonan, chizi halishoon nemishe.

Age to chand daheye dige economy behtar she, internet wide spread beshe va mardom yekhode cheshashoon be baghye donya baz she, yavash yavash mentalitishoon ham avaz mishe. 

Felan ke 20-30 sal minimum az hamoon kooh payeye Brazil ham aghab taran mardome Iran moteasefane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Abii said:


> Mohem tarin chiz "mentality" hast. Man vaghti mibinam keshvaraye jahan sevom to tamame donya daran ye tekooni be khodeshoon midan, be Iran omidvar misham. Masalan negahe Brazil kon. Iran alan ye 2-3 dahe az Brazil aghabe. Hamoon mesale khodet, Kashan. Manam raftam Kashan (Kerman inaham boodam). Midoonam cheghad asafbare. Az oon badtar mentalitiye mardome. Vaghti mardome Iran ham az baghie donya "cut off" hastan, ham to faghr zendegi mikonan, chizi halishoon nemishe.
> 
> Age to chand daheye dige economy behtar she, internet wide spread beshe va mardom yekhode cheshashoon be baghye donya baz she, yavash yavash mentalitishoon ham avaz mishe.
> 
> Felan ke 20-30 sal minimum az hamoon kooh payeye Brazil ham aghab taran mardome Iran moteasefane.



Harf e shoma kaamelan sahih hast. Vali be nazar e man, ma baayad sharaayet e khaas e Iran ra ham dar nazar begirim.
Ghaziyeh injaast ke hokoumat e Iran, midouneh ke afraadi ke supportesh mikonan, az manaategh e aghab moundeh tar hastand. baraaye hamin ham, pishraft va high-speed internet va vasl shodan be baghiye donyaa ra nemikhaad. albatteh mardom ham kam kam az gaagouli dar miyaan va system ham majboure ke kam kam keshvar ra kami baaz tar bekoneh, vali ta oun moghe', Iran az n ta keshvar e digeh ham aghab khaahad oftaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

rmi5 said:


> hokoumat e Iran, midouneh ke afraadi ke supportesh mikonan, az manaategh e aghab moundeh tar hastand. baraaye hamin ham, pishraft va high-speed internet va vasl shodan be baghiye donyaa ra nemikhaad. albatteh mardom ham kam kam az gaagouli dar miyaan va system ham majboure ke kam kam keshvar ra kami baaz tar bekoneh, vali ta oun moghe', Iran az n ta keshvar e digeh ham aghab khaahad oftaad.



به نظر من این برداشت یک طرفه هست

من تعطیلات هفتگی رو میرم به یکی از همین روستا های دور افتاده و اونجا زمین دارم
العان سه سالی میشه که 3 جی و تماس تصویری اومده دو ماه پیش هم 4 جی+ ال تی ای رو تو روستاه بهره برداری کردن
قراره به خط تلفن زمینی هم ای دی اس ال 15 مگ اضافه بشه
خلاصه دمه دولت روحانی گرم




Abii said:


> Felan ke 20-30 sal minimum az hamoon kooh payeye Brazil ham aghab taran mardome Iran moteasefane.



(یا امامزاده جیمز باند مقدس( روحی فداک

منظورت ازکوه پایه ای های برزیل این ها هستند؟





دستت درد نکنه یعنی اینجا و ساکنانش از پشت کوه برزیل 30 سال عقب افتاده تر است؟


این روستای ما نه مردمش 30 سال از کوهپایه های برزیل عقب هستند و نه شبیه افغانستان هست
ولی خوب از اونجایی که خیلی دور افتاده هست همچین شبیه منهتن هم نیست

من کاشان رو ندیده ام ولی شهربابل , در سطح خودش خیلی با کلاس و پیشرفته هست


دوستان عزیز ,امریکا هم جاهای درب و داغون سطح پایین ( سیاه پوست و لاتینو نشین) کم نداره
این که بخواهیم نیویورک و تهران رو با روستا ها و شهر های درب و داغون ایران مقایسه کنیم زیاد درست نیست
خلاصه منظور اینکه نمیشه بدترین یک جا رو با بهترین جای دیگه مقایسه کرد
بالاخره امریکای شمالی هست دیگه.... ابر قدرته



حالا بیخیال
اخرش نگفتین این برج لعنتی قراره سر کدوم محله تهران خراب بشه؟

راستس اگه تهرانی ها برج نمی خواهند . بیارنش تو روستای ما بسازنش


----------



## Abii

Shahryar, ina ye tribe koochikan to Amazon. Rabti be harfe man nadasht. In Tribe asan kesi nemidoonest vojood dasht ta ye modate pish. Hala asan to Brazil bahse in hast ke veleshoon konan be amane khodeshoon ya beran komake nakhaste beheshoon konan. Irane emrooz be Soorie va Afghanistan nazdik tare ta be Brazil. Man kasahan, kerman, shiraz, tehran, Isfahan, Tabriz, Bushehr... va koli jahaye dige to Irano didam. Hamoon Tehranam vaghean changi be del nemizane. Shahrestana ke dige aksaran vaghean jahan sevoman. Makhsoosan kerman.

Enghadam deleto khoshe in borj nakon. Boro skyscrapercity.com bebin chand hezar to proje to Iran alan 20-30 sale ke masalan "under construction" hast. Borje 300-400 metri 150-300 million dollar kharjeshe. Ki to Iran az in poola dare kharj kone? Asan koja ino shenidi?

Negahe gheymate in sakhtemoona kon
Top 12 buildings under construction in Vancouver

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

Fars news also reported on this 121 storey building to be built in Tehran:

Tehran to Host 121-Storey Skyscraper Soon
Farsnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

The Last of us said:


> Fars news also reported on this 121 storey building to be built in Tehran:
> 
> Tehran to Host 121-Storey Skyscraper Soon
> Farsnews





> Islamic Revelation Mostazafan Foundation (IRMF) deputy chief Manouchehr Khajedolouiee said to indigenize skyscrapers construction technology and improve the quality and management in the domestic construction sector his organization is studying the building of a 121-storey skyscraper in Tehran.
> 
> "The IRMF has recently held a meeting to study the feasibility of this project and is conducting studies to locate a proper sight for starting construction," the official said.



A "feasibility study." They don't have a location or an investor. Expect this to be finished in 2500 AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

*بخش هایی از سخنان هاشمی در همایش بزرگداشت بانوی انقلاب*
بخش هایی از سخنان عجیب هاشمی در همایش بزرگداشت بانوی انقلاب | روشنگری

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

If we are speaking about IRIAF, then some thanks should go to this man (Nader Jahanbani). Unfortunately, the second part of the picture speaks of how grateful the reward was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Yo wassup my homies

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Last of us

rahi2357 said:


> Yo wassup my homies
> 
> 
> View attachment 254356
> 
> View attachment 254357
> 
> 
> View attachment 254358
> 
> 
> View attachment 254359
> 
> 
> View attachment 254360
> 
> 
> View attachment 254361
> 
> 
> View attachment 254362
> 
> 
> View attachment 254369

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> به نظر من این برداشت یک طرفه هست
> 
> من تعطیلات هفتگی رو میرم به یکی از همین روستا های دور افتاده و اونجا زمین دارم
> العان سه سالی میشه که 3 جی و تماس تصویری اومده دو ماه پیش هم 4 جی+ ال تی ای رو تو روستاه بهره برداری کردن
> قراره به خط تلفن زمینی هم ای دی اس ال 15 مگ اضافه بشه
> خلاصه دمه دولت روحانی گرم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (یا امامزاده جیمز باند مقدس( روحی فداک
> 
> منظورت ازکوه پایه ای های برزیل این ها هستند؟
> 
> دستت درد نکنه یعنی اینجا و ساکنانش از پشت کوه برزیل 30 سال عقب افتاده تر است؟
> 
> 
> این روستای ما نه مردمش 30 سال از کوهپایه های برزیل عقب هستند و نه شبیه افغانستان هست
> ولی خوب از اونجایی که خیلی دور افتاده هست همچین شبیه منهتن هم نیست
> 
> من کاشان رو ندیده ام ولی شهربابل , در سطح خودش خیلی با کلاس و پیشرفته هست
> 
> 
> دوستان عزیز ,امریکا هم جاهای درب و داغون سطح پایین ( سیاه پوست و لاتینو نشین) کم نداره
> این که بخواهیم نیویورک و تهران رو با روستا ها و شهر های درب و داغون ایران مقایسه کنیم زیاد درست نیست
> خلاصه منظور اینکه نمیشه بدترین یک جا رو با بهترین جای دیگه مقایسه کرد
> بالاخره امریکای شمالی هست دیگه.... ابر قدرته
> 
> 
> 
> حالا بیخیال
> اخرش نگفتین این برج لعنتی قراره سر کدوم محله تهران خراب بشه؟
> 
> راستس اگه تهرانی ها برج نمی خواهند . بیارنش تو روستای ما بسازنش


too Iran shahr ha chand daste hastand... oonhayee ke be tazegi gostaresh peida kardand... va oonhayee ke bafte tarikhi daran .... Tehran va digar kalan shahr ha ghabl az enghelab ke faghat ye chand ta khiaboon markazi decori bood ba ye alame dohat doresh... ba,ad az enghelab ham bekhatere siasat haye bad... roostayan mohajerat be shahr haye borozg ro aghaz kardan...albateh jang ham tasire ziadi dasht...

Tehran az bon ye shahre be nazm bood... Tehran ye bar zamane karbaschi ye tekoon khord ke albateh ziad amigh nabood...ye tekoon dige ham ba oomadane ghalibaf khord ke in seri kheili taghir kard... Alan bishtare manateghe JADIDE tehran (mitoonam begam balaye %70) ham az nazm barkhordaran ham tamiz, ham shakil va ham urban planning dare... alan kheili az bakhshhaye Tehran ro ke bebini ye ehsase European behet dast mide ke nashi az shabih shodan be fazaye ghalebe European Cities hast...

tooo shahr haye kalane Iran tanha 2 shahre Tabriz va Mashhad be khatere modiriate khoob hamrah ba gostaresh va modern shodan, ye joor nazm va planning ro dar oonha shahed hastim...

Maslan Mashhad oomad tamame markaze shahr ke farsoode bood ro ba takhrib va sakhte hame chiz az now, shekli dorost behesh dade... alave bar in dar Mashhad, tamame manateghe jadidi ke be shahr ezafe shode, bar asase PLANNING tasvib shode shahrdari boode...be hamin khater...shahr ham nazm dare..ham zibast...ham green hast...ham sport facilities dareh...ham traffic nadare... ham modular hast va emkane developement bishtar rooye BASE konooni ro dare... Mashhad avalin shahri shod ke mardom nemitoonan hartor deleshoon khast besazand... mantaghe tarif shode baraye har businessi hast... estelahan GHETA BANDI shode...yani, har shoghli ro dar yek mantaghe be soorate motamarkez ja dadan... ye seri manategh ro be sakhte borj tashvigh mikone...ye seri manategh ro mamnoo karde...ye seri manategh faghat tejari mishe sakht...ye seri manategh ham faghat maskooni...

Mashhad avalin shahri bood ke CBD (Central Business District) ro tasvib va ejra dare mikone... albateh Tehran ham akhiran tasvib shode va ejra mishe... 

Zir sakhte Metro + BTRs baes shode ke shahr bishtar ham nazm begire...

albateh khoone haye ajori bedoone nama...ya ba namaye zaeef hamash be khatere vazyate mali bade Iraniha ba,ad az jang hast.... mardom pas az Birth Boom aval faghat be donbale ye sarpanah boodan ke hatal emkan arzoon bashe...in ba'es shod apartman haye ghuti kebriti ziad beshe...alan ye daheyee hast ke shahr ha daran be samte Quality dar sakht miran va NAMA be soorate ejbari bayad anjam beshe...

man akhiran be paeen shahre mashhad ke sar zadam shakh daravordam... cheghadr modern va tamiz va planned bood... hamin system dar Tabriz va ta haddi dar Isfahan ham hast... 

Dar kol be elale besiar architecture irooniha dar 50 sale akhir roo be zaval raft... khoone haye villayee ba hayat va baghche va howz az bein raftand...ke bishar be khatere kambood mali boode ke az Birth Boom, WAR nashi shod...

man akhiran harkat hayee mibinam ke neshoon mideh, shahr dari ha mikhan eshtebahateshoon ro eslah konan...

Agar che simaye kolli shahr haye irani va memarie omoomi manazel, vahed haye tejari, edari tabdil be ye kalafe sar dar gom va zesht shode...amma mohem ine ke be in eshtebah pey bebarand va az EMRUZ baraye adame tekrare in eshtebahat hemmat konand... bafte roostayee faghat niaz be afzayeshe daramade roostayan dare va khodesh dorost mishe...vali shahr ha ro bayad ba ejbar sazandegan be donbal kardan plan ha dorost kard...

Ye seri etefaghate omid var konande be tore mesal inhast:

Takid bar khotoote Metro va BTR dar tamame shahr haye bozorg + gostaresh ya baz sazi shahr ha be shiveye modern motavazen ... agar che agar hamin emrooz ham tamame shahr ha va roosta ha bekhan taghir konand, dahe ha tool mikeshe ta shahr ha ziba be mani vagheyee be nazar beresand... albateh yadetoon bashe...ba,ad az jang va bohrane maskan be khatere roshde nagahani jameeyat, Iran tazeh varede faze tose,eye san,ati shode... dar in faz aghlab ziad be zibayee zaheri tavajoh nemishe... SEUL dar South Korea ro bebinid... ba,ad az 30 sal roshde san,ati va eghtesadi, taze daran shoroo mikonan ziba sazi shahreshoon ro...
behar hal:

*Tunnel haye khadamte shahri ke dar khiaban haye jadide mashhad estefade mishe va az soolakh soolakh kardan mojadad be khatereh gaz, bargh, telephone, etc jologiri mikone:






Ravande baz sazi manateghe farsoode mashhad:




































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*









City Hall ( Audutorium in 2 floors):














*

*














*



The Last of us said:


> Fars news also reported on this 121 storey building to be built in Tehran:
> 
> Tehran to Host 121-Storey Skyscraper Soon
> Farsnews


the builder is "Bonyad e Mostaz'afan va Janbazan" which has billions of dollars under its control

فرزند پادشاه بحرین خواهان کشتار مردم یمن شد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> If we are speaking about IRIAF, then some thanks should go to this man (Nader Jahanbani). Unfortunately, the second part of the picture speaks of how grateful the reward was.
> 
> 
> View attachment 254355


Well he was just a handsome man , wasn't he ? unlike his saudi counterparts (here), he did a good job keeping people alive rather than , well , vaporizing them .

his only mistake was being stupid and supporting someone who 97% of the population hated .

RIP . @Serpentine please delete off-topic crap .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Well he was just a handsome man , wasn't he ? unlike his saudi counterparts (here), he did a good job keeping people alive rather than , well , vaporizing them .
> 
> his only mistake was being stupid and supporting someone who 97% of the population hated .
> 
> RIP . @Serpentine please delete off-topic crap .



Those retards shouldn't have executed him. He was innocent, but as we all know, every single revolution has its share of maniacs and stupid people, there is no exception in history, be it French revolution or Russian October revolution or Iranian revolution.

One of those stupid creatures was Khalkhali.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

*فرزند پادشاه بحرین خواهان کشتار مردم یمن شد*
فروزند پادشاه بحرین در واکنش به کشته شدن ۵ سرباز این کشور در یمن خواهان کشتار یمنیها شد.


به گزارش مشرق به نقل از لؤلؤه، در واکنش به کشته شدن 5 سرباز بحرینی در حمله موشکی ارتش یمن به یک پایگاه نظامی اشغالگران در یمن، ناصر بن حمد آل خلیفه فرزند شاه بحرین خواهان کشتار ملت یمن شد.
فرزند پادشاه بحرین هنگام دیدار با سربازان باقی مانده از حمله موشکی ارتش یمن به یک پایگاه نظامی اشغالگران در این کشور خطاب به آنان گفت، 5 نفر از شما را کشتند می‌خواهم هر کدام از شما 5 یمنی را بکشید.

ناصر بن حمد آل خلیفه که پست فرماندهی گارد سلطنتی بحرین را در دست دارد هنگام بازدید از سربازان بحرینی زخمی بستری شده در بیمارستان "شروره" در نجران آنان را به کشتار ملت یمن تشویق کرد.

این در حالی است که نام ناصر بن حمد آل خلیفه همواره به عنوان یکی از عوامل اصلی شکنجه زندانیان بحرینی مطرح است تا جایی که چندی پیش پایگاه اینترنتی رادیو عربی بی بی سی طی خبری اعلام کرد دستگاه قضایی انگلیس، مصونیت قضایی یکی از شاهزادگان بحرینی (ناصر بن حمد آل خلیفه) را که متهم به دست داشتن در شکنجه‌ مخالفان دولت می‌باشد لغو کرد ، این دادگاه تاکید کرد که این شاهزاده از هیچ مصونیتی از پیگیری‌های قضایی در خصوص شکنجه مخالفان برخوردار نیست.

شاهزاده ناصر، برادر ناتنی «سلمان بن حمد آل خلیفه» ولیعهد بحرین است که از زمان اعطای درجه سرهنگی به وی و گماشته شدنش در رأس دستگاه تامین امنیت شخصی پادشاه بحرین، از ژوئن 2014 فرماندهی ارشد گارد سلطنتی را بر عهده گرفته است. سمت‌های اعطایی برای قدردانی از موضع تند شاهزاده ناصر علیه جنبش 14 فوریه است.

*شگفتی‌جهان از بی‌تفاوتی عرب‌ها دربرابر رنج ملت‌سوریه*
یک سازمان جهانی از بی توجهی کشورهای نفت خیز عرب حوزه خلیج فارس به درد و محنت ملت سوریه اظهار شگفتی کرد.


به گزارش مشرق،سازمان جهانی موسوم به «آواز» (Avaaz) که کمپین جمع آوری امضاء برای حمایت از آوارگان سوری راه انداخته است، اعلام کرد در حالی کشورهای شورای همکاری خلیج فارس به ملت سوریه بی توجه اند که اشتراکات دینی و زبانی با آنها دارند. 

این سازمان قرار است در نشست چند هفته آینده خود مسئله سوریه و آوارگان آن را به صورت فوق العاده مورد بررسی قرار دهد. 

" آواز" که از ژانویه سال 2007 برای داشتن جهانی بهتر، مردم را به فعالیت در مسائلی مثل حقوق بشر، حقوق جانوران، تغییرات آب و هوا، فساد، فقر و جنگ دعوت می‌کند، در نشست آینده خود از کشورهای عربی حوزه خلیج فارس خواهد خواست درهای خود را به روی آوارگان سوری باز کنند. 

این سازمان با بیش از 20 میلیون عضو داوطلب در194کشور با صدور بیانیه ای ضمن اشاره به مرگ هفت تن از آوارگان سوری به علت سرما در لبنان، اعلام کرد انتظارمی رود که در آینده با کاهش دما این حادثه بار دیگر تکرارشود. 

آواز افزود: شرم آور است که در سال 2015 کودکان به علت سرما تا حد مرگز منجمد می شوند و ما نمی توانیم در این خصوص تماشاچی باشیم. 

این سازمان باابراز شگفتی از بی توجهی کشورهای عربی حوزه خلیج فارس به درد و رنج ملت سوریه، اعلام کرد این مایه شگفتی است که کشورهای عربی حوزه خلیج فارس حتی یک آواره سوری را که شمار آنها به بیش از سه میلیون نفر می رسد به داخل کشور خود راه نداده اند و در این خصوص اشتراک دینی و زبانی را نیز نادیده گرفته اند.

*فرار پرماجرای 14 ایرانی از چنگ دزدان دریایی*
سرانجام انتظار به پایان رسید و ظهر جمعه لنج جبار با ۱۴ ملوان، پس از حدود شش ماه اسارت در بند دزدان دریایی سومالی در بندرکنارک پهلو گرفت تا آرزوی صیادان ایرانی برآورده شود و آنها یک‌ بار دیگر بتوانند خانواده‌هایشان را در آغوش بگیرند.


 به گزارش مشرق، شش ماه گذشته برای صیادان‌ سخت و وحشتناک بود. آنها در همه این مدت در انبار تور لنج زندانی بودند و تنها کورسوی امیدشان، آزادی از دست دزدان دریایی بود تا اینکه سرانجام این اتفاق افتاد و آنها توانستند با نقشه‌ای حساب‌شده از اسارت آنها فرار کنند. حالا یکی از ملوانان از جزئیات اسارت و فرار پر ماجرایشان می‌گوید.

* لنج شما چطور به‌دست دزدان افتاد؟

ما دو لنج بودیم که در آب‌های آزاد ماهیگیری‌ می‌کردیم. دزدان دریایی ابتدا لنج اول را گرفتند و بعد مسلح به طرف ما آمدند و به سمت لنج ما تیراندازی کردند. ترسیده بودیم. برای آنکه زخمی نشویم به انبار لنج رفتیم و ناخدا دست‌هایش را به نشانه تسلیم بالا گرفت و لنج ما به‌ دست آنها افتاد.

* شما را کجا بردند؟

آنها ملوان‌ها را به داخل انباری که تور ماهیگیری در آنجا نگهداری می‌شد بردند. ناخدا و یک نفر از ملوانان لنج ما و سه نفر از لنج دیگر را هم بعد از گرفتن لنج‌ها به ساحل بردند. برای مدتی آنها را در خانه‌های حلبی نگهداری و شکنجه کردند. تصور کنید بودن در خانه‌های حلبی آن هم در آفتاب سومالی واقعا وحشتناک است. بعد آنها را مجبورشان کرده بودند که با ایران تماس بگیرند و درخواست پول برای آزادی‌شان کنند.

* با این وضعیت چطور توانستید از دست آنها فرار کنید؟

مدت‌ها بود به فکر نقشه فرار بودیم، به همین دلیل از مدتی قبل از فرار سعی کردیم که رابطه خوبی با دزدان دریایی برقرار کنیم تا نقشه‌مان را عملی کنیم. دو تا از آنها از نظر اخلاق بهتر بودند و ما را کمتر اذیت می‌کردند. سومالی‌ها یک ماده مخدر به نام کاد دارند که مصرف آن باعث بی‌خوابی می‌شود. من و یکی از دوستانم به سراغ آنها رفتیم و به این بهانه که ما هم می‌خواهیم کاد مصرف کنیم، به آنها نزدیک شدیم. بعد در فرصتی مناسب آن دو نفر را خلع سلاح کردیم اما دو نفر دیگر بودند که در کابین لنج قرار داشتند. با آنها درگیر شدیم، نفر سوم را هم خلع سلاح کردیم اما چهارمین دزد دریایی که از نظر جثه قوی و نیرومند بود، تحت هیچ شرایطی تسلیم نمی‌شد. مجبور شدیم او را با چاقو زخمی کنیم و بعد خلع سلاحش کنیم. آنها را با پارچه و طناب بستیم و فرارمان آغاز شد.

* در همه این مدت فقط همین چهار نفر از شما مراقبت می‌کردند؟

نه. روز اول گروگانگیری، حدودا 17 نفر بودند اما بعد کمتر شدند تا اینکه به پنج نفر رسیدند. اما روز فرار فقط چهار نفر از آنها داخل لنج بودند.

* هنگام فرار مشکلی پیش نیامد؟

مشکل که زیاد بود. لنج حدود شش ‌ماه بود که حرکت نکرده بود و موتورش به سختی روشن شد اما از شانس بد‌ پنج دقیقه بعد خاموش شد. هر چه تلاش کردیم تا موتور را روشن کنیم بی‌فایده بود. آن‌موقع بغض گلویم را گرفته بود. بعد از شش ماه با آن همه سختی توانسته بودیم فرار کنیم و حالا موتور روشن نمی‌شد. همه ما از خدا خواستیم کمکمان کند و بالاخره بعد از چند لحظه موتور روشن شد و به راه افتادیم. اگر فقط چند دقیقه دیرتر موتور روشن می‌شد ما دوباره به‌دست دزدان دریایی می‌افتادیم و این بار معلوم نبود چه بلایی سرمان می‌آوردند.

* دزدان بعد از فرار تعقیبتان نکردند؟

بعد از فرار با تهران هماهنگ کردیم و آنها هم موضوع را به ناوها و بالگردها اطلاع داده بودند. ما یک گوشی مخفی داشتیم که در این مدت با آن با خانواده‌هایمان حرف می‌زدیم و نقشه فرار را با همان تلفن به تهران اطلاع دادیم. وقتی دزدان دریایی متوجه فرار ما شدند شروع به تعقیبمان کردند. در همین هنگام یک بالگرد بالای سر لنج آمد و حضور این بالگرد به ما در فرار کمک کرد چرا که دزدان دریایی از ما فاصله گرفتند و ما موفق شدیم فرار کنیم.

* فقط‌یک لنج موفق به فرار شد؟

بله، حدود 20 ملوان دیگر دست آنها گروگان هستند و روزهای سختی را می‌گذرانند.

* گفتی هنگام فرار چهار نفر از دزدان دریایی را گروگان گرفتید. برای آنها چه اتفاقی افتاد؟

در راه بازگشت، یک ناو به ما کمک کرد، ناو پشت ما حرکت می‌کرد و حواسش به ما بود. بعد از فرار در تماسی که با ایران گرفتیم قرار شد آنها ناوی را برای کمک به ما بفرستند و ما تصور می‌کردیم این ناو همان ناو است اما اشتباه می‌کردیم. ناو خارجی بود و بعد از دو روز، ملوانان ناو به ما گفتند اگر غذا و آب می‌خواهید باید گروگان‌هایتان را تحویل ما بدهید. اما ما مقاومت کردیم. می‌خواستیم آنها را در ازای آزادی ملوان‌های دیگر به سومالی بدهیم. آنها هم گفتند ما به شما غذا و آب نمی‌دهیم. سخت بود زندگی روی دریا حدود 12روز آن هم بدون آب و غذا. خیلی اصرار کردیم، بالاخره آنها چند بسته آب و غذا داخل دریا انداختند و گفتند اگر به اینها نیاز دارید با شنا کردن آنها را به‌دست آورید. آب مواج بود و شنا روی آن سخت اما به هر سختی‌ای که بود بسته‌های غذایی و آب را به‌دست آوردیم. به سمت ایران در حرکت بودیم که باز ناو دریایی به سراغمان آمد و این‌بار گفت اگر گروگان‌ها را تحویل ما ندهید مطمئن باشید که لنج را منفجر می‌کنیم و شما را هم به گروگان می‌گیریم. چاره‌ای جز تسلیم نبود و مجبور شدیم گروگان‌ها را تحویل آنها بدهیم.

* ناو متعلق به چه کشوری بود؟

ایتالیا.

* چند وقت بود نقشه فرار می‌کشیدید؟

سه ماهی می‌شد. قبلا هم چند باری نقشه فرار توسط ناخدا طراحی شد. اما هر بار مشکلی پیش می‌آمد و موفق نمی‌شدیم آن را اجرا کنیم تا اینکه آخرین بار با ناخدا روی عرشه رفتیم و نقشه را اجرا کردیم.

* اسلحه‌های آنها چه بود؟

سه اسلحه کلاشینکف داشتند و یک آرپی جی و حدود 600 تا 700 تیر. تیرهایشان خیلی زیاد بود.

* در مدتی که گروگان آنها بودید چه غذایی می‌خوردید؟

تقریبا هیچ. ماهی از دریا می‌گرفتیم و با نان خشک سر می‌کردیم. ما را در انبار تور حبس کرده بودند و حتی اجازه نمی‌دادند حمام کنیم. در این مدت فقط دعا می‌کردیم که بار دیگر بتوانیم خانواده‌هایمان را ببینم. خدا کمکمان کرد که موفق به فرار شدیم.

*این چه کووووووله!!*

موشن گرافیک یادتونه (پاسخی به زیاده گویی های غرب) | روشنگری

*ماریو البغدادی!!*

سوپر ماریوی داعشی! | روشنگری


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Abii said:


> Shahryar, ina ye tribe koochikan to Amazon. Rabti be harfe man nadasht. In Tribe asan kesi nemidoonest vojood dasht ta ye modate pish. Hala asan to Brazil bahse in hast ke veleshoon konan be amane khodeshoon ya beran komake nakhaste beheshoon konan. Irane emrooz be Soorie va Afghanistan nazdik tare ta be Brazil. Man kasahan, kerman, shiraz, tehran, Isfahan, Tabriz, Bushehr... va koli jahaye dige to Irano didam. Hamoon Tehranam vaghean changi be del nemizane. Shahrestana ke dige aksaran vaghean jahan sevoman. Makhsoosan kerman.



میدونم ...منم داشتنم شوخی میکردم
منظورم این بود که اینقدر هم بد نیست




Abii said:


> Enghadam deleto khoshe in borj nakon. Boro skyscrapercity.com bebin chand hezar to proje to Iran alan 20-30 sale ke masalan "under construction" hast. Borje 300-400 metri 150-300 million dollar kharjeshe. Ki to Iran az in poola dare kharj kone? Asan koja ino shenidi?
> 
> Negahe gheymate in sakhtemoona kon
> Top 12 buildings under construction in Vancouver



من خداییش دلی به این برج خوش نکردم. چون تو شهر ما نیست که. تو تهرانه
ای بابا هرچی امکاناته واسه پایتخته
العان بابل از 3 سال پیش 3 تا پل رو گذر رو تموم کرده , کل شهرداری تا خرخره تو قرض بانکی هست
بقول یارو منو سَنَنَه


دلیل کنجکاویم این بو د که بدونم کدوم محله هست
راستش من هم نمی دونم ایا خیابونهای هیچ یک از محله های تهران توانایی تحمل بار ترافیک یه ساختمون اداری 120 طبقه رو داره یا نه
بخاط همین باید فاتحه اون منطقه رو خوند


بیشتر پروژه های عمومی کشور دست دولت هست و همیشه پیشرفت پروژه لاکپشتی هست
اما دو تا شرکت استان قدس و بنیاد مستضعفان معمولا کارشون رو با کلی پول و رانت ,به موقع تموم می کنند

من از دوستان خبر های پروژه ها بهم می رسه
این دو شرکت همه پروژه هاشون به موقع تموم شده

این برج 121 مال بنیاد مستضعفان هست اگر پروژه هاش رو تو کشور بررسی کرده باشی می بینی که از هر پیمانکاری سریعتر و بهتر درست می کنه
هم قدرت سیاسی داره و هم پول و یه عالمه امکانات مهندسی
همه جور ادم کله گنده تو کادر مدیریت و سهامداراش هستند . از سرمایه دار و سیاست مدار و نظامی

*البته این برج 121 هم واسه از ما بهترون هست و از این برج به تهران فقط ترافیکش می رسه*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> میدونم ...منم داشتنم شوخی میکردم
> منظورم این بود که اینقدر هم بد نیست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من خداییش دلی به این برج خوش نکردم. چون تو شهر ما نیست که. تو تهرانه
> ای بابا هرچی امکاناته واسه پایتخته
> العان بابل از 3 سال پیش 3 تا پل رو گذر رو تموم کرده , کل شهرداری تا خرخره تو قرض بانکی هست
> بقول یارو منو سَنَنَه
> 
> 
> دلیل کنجکاویم این بو د که بدونم کدوم محله هست
> راستش من هم نمی دونم ایا خیابونهای هیچ یک از محله های تهران توانایی تحمل بار ترافیک یه ساختمون اداری 120 طبقه رو داره یا نه
> بخاط همین باید فاتحه اون منطقه رو خوند
> 
> 
> بیشتر پروژه های عمومی کشور دست دولت هست و همیشه پیشرفت پروژه لاکپشتی هست
> اما دو تا شرکت استان قدس و بنیاد مستضعفان معمولا کارشون رو با کلی پول و رانت ,به موقع تموم می کنند
> 
> من از دوستان خبر های پروژه ها بهم می رسه
> این دو شرکت همه پروژه هاشون به موقع تموم شده
> 
> این برج 121 مال بنیاد مستضعفان هست اگر پروژه هاش رو تو کشور بررسی کرده باشی می بینی که از هر پیمانکاری سریعتر و بهتر درست می کنه
> هم قدرت سیاسی داره و هم پول و یه عالمه امکانات مهندسی
> همه جور ادم کله گنده تو کادر مدیریت و سهامداراش هستند . از سرمایه دار و سیاست مدار و نظامی
> 
> *البته این برج 121 هم واسه از ما بهترون هست و از این برج به تهران فقط ترافیکش می رسه*


این برج تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم در کرجه اگر با یه برج 300 متری دیگه قاطی نکرده باشمش!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

scythian500 said:


> این برج تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم در کرجه اگر با یه برج 300 متری دیگه قاطی نکرده باشمش!


نه اون برج دوقلوی تجارت جهانی کرج هست
و العان واحدهاش در حال پیش فروشه


ولی این برج تهران نزدیک به 500 متر ارتفاعش هست
و هنوز نقطه ساختش معین نشده

من نمی دونم ما ایرانیها چرا اینقدر اسم تجارت جهانی (اون هم دوقلو) رو برای برج هامون انتخاب می کنیم
نا سلامتی ضد امپریالیستی هستیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Those retards shouldn't have executed him. He was innocent, but as we all know, every single revolution has its share of maniacs and stupid people, there is no exception in history, be it French revolution or Russian October revolution or Iranian revolution.
> 
> One of those stupid creatures was Khalkhali.


Bale albate hamoontor ke khodet gofti tooye enghelab ha halva taghsim nemikonand . makhsoosan enghelab Iran ke mardom az artesh va niroohash nesbatan motenafer boodan va oun ha ro modafee "shah" midoonestand na Iran .

ke albate haghighat ham dasht dar baazi az mavared . pedare man mige ke yek bar rafte tazahorat tooye khiaboon شاهرضا (daneshgah tehran dars mikhoonde) baadesh ounja masalan 10,000 nafar jamiat dashte . hala tooye een hame adam gir midan be pedar man O mioftan donbalesh  ta een ke yek nafar dam dar boode tooye khoonash rash mide

manzooram eene ke een ha ham eshtebahati kardan ke bayad paziroft . een agha agar eshtebah nakonam khalaban khod shah bood va az aghvam nazdikesh , doroste ? which doesn't make him deserve execution , but i think he had it coming when he supported shah till the last F-ing minutes .

khalkhali and khalkhali like bastards are known for their stupidity .



Full Moon said:


> It is right into the topic. For the mistake you mentioned above, he was slaughtered by the IRGC thugs (after the trial of Sadeq Kahlkhali's "theater court"). The ban on graphic pictures prevent me from posting the picture of his body after he was killed (which is clicks away from you). In any event, despite your denial, he did a great service for Iran by modernizing its air force (unlike the IRGC thugs that hijacked Iran). Jahanbani was an important factor behind Iran's purchase of the F-14 which saved the lives of millions in Iran and was an effective weapon against the Soviet based Iraqi Air-Force.


Its not right into the topic and you're risking a infraction here . @Serpentine dare gand mizane be oun thread ha 

yeah as i said , you are right , he shouldn't have been executed and that a bummer . you know who should get executed ? all saudi pilots .

yeah i know they are incompetent , but either way they are still a threat to all skyscrapers in the world . Tehran International Trade Center will completed in some years . who says you guys won't fly a airliner into it ?

your compatriots did back in 9/11 . now answer me this : what kind of a guarantee will you give the civilized world that your people won't pull the same shit again ?

one can rightfully claim that 9/11 was indeed the most traumatic incidence in the past 2 decades or so .

you should give guarantees to the civilized world and step by step you should get integrated into it

BTW , i am an IRGC member , so you mama and papa are thugs . i ain't .


----------



## lastofthepatriots



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

lastofthepatriots said:


>


Wait a sec , WTF 

is that 2 pakistani singers performing a googoosh song ? 

it was nice 






God damn the 1970s dance moves , lol , so shitty .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

@Abii, I just saw the flicker page on that signature of yours. Are those photos yours?
I mean if that's the case then why don't you share it via a thread of yours on this forum. I bet there would be people enjoying your art here.

@rahi2357 , dude, why can't I track down your posts man?
Whenever I try viewing your postings it says something about an error thing. please tag me when you write posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

ایران با یک شرکت اروپایی ماهواره می سازد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*ایران با یک شرکت اروپایی ماهواره می سازد*
تفاهم نامه طراحی و ساخت ماهواره سنجشی با* رزولوشن 1متر* بین کنسرسیوم «صهفاماهواره» و یکی از شرکت‌های معتبر* اروپایی منعقد شد*.
به گزارش مشرق، در جریان برگزاری نمایشگاه هوافضای ماکس در روسیه که با حضور جمهوری اسلامی ایران همراه بود، برخی شرکتهای معتبر اروپایی و غیر اروپایی خواهان همکاری های دو جانبه و چند جانبه در حوزه های مختلف بخصوص حوزه فضایی با شرکتهای ایرانی بودند.

ازجمله این موارد تفاهم نامه طراحی و ساخت ماهواره سنجشی با رزولوشن 1متر بین کنسرسیوم «صهفاماهواره» با همکاری یکی از شرکت‌های معتبر اروپایی است.

بر اساس این تفاهم نامه، ماهواره‌ای سنجشی به صورت مشترک طراحی و ساخته خواهد شد و بعد از استقرار در مدار، کنترل این ماهواره در اختیار کنسرسیوم صهفاماهواره قرار می‌گیرد.

کنسرسیوم صهفاماهواره در سال 1389 به عنوان شرکت مادرتخصصی فضایی اتحادیه صنایع هوا و فضا متشکل از 28 شرکت متخصص در امور فضایی تاسیس شده است.

برخی کاربردهای ماهواره سنجشی با این رزولوشن در حوزه هایی نظیر علوم جغرافیایی و زمین‌شناسی، اکتشافات معادن و مخازن نفت، پایش جنگل ها و مرزها، منابع آبی و ... بوده و در واقع از این ابزارها برای جمع‌آوری اطلاعات از عوارض سطح زمین، بدون تماس فیزیکی با آنها استفاده می‌شود.

برآورد زمانی برای اجزای این تفاهم نامه، 2 سال است.

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


*دانشگاههای دارای بیشترین استاد نمونه*
رئیس مرکز هیأت امنا و هیأت ممیزه مرکزی وزارت علوم فهرست دانشگاههایی که تا کنون دارای بیشترین تعداد اساتید نمونه بوده اند را اعلام کرد.



به گزارش مشرق، دکتر علی اصغر رستمی رئیس مرکز هیأت امنا و هیأت ممیزه مرکزی وزارت علوم امروز در مراسم تقدیر از اساتید نمونه دانشگاهها در دانشگاه علامه گفت: از سال ۷۰ انتخاب اساتید نمونه سالانه در وزارت علوم انجام می‌شود و دستورالعمل آن سالانه بازنگری و نتیجه بازنگری به وزیر علوم منعکس می‌شود.

وی ادامه داد: برای تعیین اساتید نمونه کمیته‌ای تشکیل شد که امتیاز این اساتید را در چهار محور آموزشی، پژوهشی، اجرایی و فرهنگی بررسی کرد و بر اساس امتیازی که ارائه شد، اساتید انتخاب شدند. حداقل امتیاز برای شرکت استادتمام در انتخاب استاد نمونه ۲۱۰ و امتیاز دانشیار ۱۵۰ است.

رستمی افزود: فرمی به اساتید نمونه ارائه شد تا اطلاعات خود را در آن ثبت کنند. کمیته اجرایی برای بررسی این فرم‌ها در دانشگاهها تشکیل شد که متشکل از معاونت‌های دانشگاه، روسای دانشکده، دو مدیر گروه و ۳ تن از اعضای هیات ممیزه بودند که نتیجه را به وزارت علوم اعلام کردند.
*
وی ادامه داد: از سال ۷۲ تاکنون ۳۵۹ عضو هیات علمی به عنوان نمونه انتخاب شده‌اند که ۴۲ نفر آنها از دانشگاه تهران، ۲۴ نفر از دانشگاه بهشتی، ۲۲ نفر دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد، ۲۲ نفر دانشگاه شریف، ۲۱ نفر دانشگاه امیرکبیر، ۲۱ نفر دانشگاه اصفهان، ۱۹نفر دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان، ۱۹ نفر دانشگاه تربیت مدرس، ۱۷ نفر دانشگاه شیراز، ۱۷ نفر دانشگاه تبریز، ۱۷ نفر دانشگاه علم و صنعت، ۱۳ نفر دانشگاه چمران، ۱۲ نفر دانشگاه علامه، ۶ نفر رازی کرمانشاه، ۷ نفر دانشگاه الزهرا، ۵ نفر دانشگاه مازندران، ۳ نفر دانشگاه خواجه نصیر و ... انتخاب شدند و امروز نیز بر اساس ضوابط ۱۲ نفر از اساتید نمونه از دانشگاه‌های *مختلف از جمله دانشگاه عالی دفاع ملی، باقرالعلوم، بوعلی سینا، اصفهان، شریف، شیراز و... انتخاب شدند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

New said:


> @Abii, I just saw the flicker page on that signature of yours. Are those photos yours?
> I mean if that's the case then why don't you share it via a thread of yours on this forum. I bet there would be people enjoying your art here.
> .


Thanks man. Yeah they're mine. 

I'd like to take a lot more pics before I start sharing them. For now it's just a hobby to stop me from going crazy. I've got a bunch of stuff going on with life and there's no time for anything. I'm hoping to sort out my shit in the next 2-3 months. After that I can focus on taking photos. 

Are you living in Iran right now or the UK? Are you planning to move there or did she come back to Iran with you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Abii said:


> Thanks man. Yeah they're mine.
> 
> I'd like to take a lot more pics before I start sharing them. For now it's just a hobby to stop me from going crazy. I've got a bunch of stuff going on with life and there's no time for anything. I'm hoping to sort out my shit in the next 2-3 months. After that I can focus on taking photos.
> 
> Are you living in Iran right now or the UK? Are you planning to move there or did she come back to Iran with you?


Hey man, nice shoots and indeed astonishing improvement in such a short time. 
I'm literally in a constant move, long story short, she's not that happy living in Iran, me too. And she doesn't have to live in Iran, But I do. So I'm doing my best, sorting things out. And shall everything keep going as planned, we both would be happy at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> Guys , remember we had these people in the forum ?
> 
> @The SiLent crY @Ostad @Syrian Lion
> 
> WHER THE F are you people ?




Hi Dr ,

Thanks for remembering me , I had almost forgotten myself .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> Hi Dr ,
> 
> Thanks for remembering me , I had almost forgotten myself .


Een che harfie dadash , shoma hamishe tou dele maee .

che khabara ? khoobi ? moteahel shodi dige inja nemiay ha ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> , dude, why can't I track down your posts man?
> Whenever I try viewing your postings it says something about an error thing. please tag me when you write posts.


Doroood bro . Sure I will . But as you know the tagging system in PDF is just perfect . 20 % of the time, it works every time 



The SiLent crY said:


> Hi Dr ,
> 
> Thanks for remembering me , I had almost forgotten myself .


I miss you so much bro . Welcome back 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's the best way to quickly clean windows . Invisible glass with *Keyhan* .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Here's the best way to quickly clean windows . Invisible glass with *Keyhan*


I wash mine with mardom salari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> I wash mine with mardom salari


Good job . Both of them . But man , Keyhan is on another level . (Not just weed)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

دستاورد شگفت انگیز دو سال مذاکره با آمریکا، تعطیلی تاسیسات هسته ای کشور و سفر وزرای خارجه انگلیس، آلمان و فرانسه به تهران: دلار از مرز ۳۴۲۰ تومان هم گذشت!


----------



## Gessler

*For Iran’s women fans, a win away from home*
Banned from watching football games at home, Bangalore based female fans from Iran make most of side’s game against India.




_Iran fans take a selfie with Sardar Azmoun, regarded as one of Asia’s best players. (Bangalore)_

The last time Bebak Hashemi tried to enter a football stadium, she almost ended up behind bars. It was a little more than a decade ago in Tehran. Iran’s national football team was training and the session was kept open for fans. Bebak, in her early teens back then, waited impatiently outside the Azadi Stadium, hoping she would be let in. Being the only girl in the crowd, she attracted curious glares. Her country’s laws prohibited her from entering the stadium but Bebak stook there unrelenting. Ultimately, a guard manning the giant steel gates chased her away, not arresting her only because she was ‘too small’. That was 2004. Eleven years on, in Bangalore, Bebak finally saw Team Melli up close. The 25-year-old dental student was among the hundreds of Iranian fans – including nearly a dozen women – who followed their national team from the Bangalore airport to the team hotel and finally to the Sree Kanteerva Stadium, where Iran will play India in a 2018 World Cup qualifier on Tuesday. Bangalore, they say, has a huge Irani student population, most of them studying medicine.

Bebak, who has been living here for the last two years, has followed fortunes of her team through internet and television. Today was the first time she saw them in flesh. “It’s unreal. Who would have thought it would happen here, in Bangalore,” she says, trembling in excitement of clicking a selfie with Iran’s most famous player Sardar Azmoun. “In Iran, this would not have been possible. Girls do not enjoy as much freedom and there are chances I would have been jailed for just entering a stadium if I did something like this back home. And ironically, the football and volleyball stadiums in Tehran are named Azadi.”

*Entry forbidden*

Entry inside a sports stadium is forbidden for women in Iran since 1982. The ban was partially lifted in June following multiple protests and interventions by presidents of several sports bodies. But football venues are still out of bounds for them. Darya Safai, who fled her country during the student protests in 2000, wrote to FIFA president Sepp Blatter last year to urge Iran to lift the ban on women. Blatter would do exactly that during FIFA’s executive committee meeting earlier this year, saying the situation was ‘intolerable’. But his plea did not yield desired results.

Safai now lives in Belgium and founded the group ‘Let Iranian Women Enter Their Stadiums’. They travel to cities where the Iranian team plays, wearing t-shirts and carrying banners that carry their message. “Those who have enforced the ban on us say women’s presence at a sports event is against Islamic laws. But we are not the only Islamic country. There are countries like Pakistan and Afghanistan who have Muslim majority but allow women. The real reason is they want women to be at home and keep their contribution to the society marginal,” Safai tells The Indian Express over phone from Belgium.

Football and volleyball are two most famous sports in Iran, even among women. Ban on women attending volleyball matches was enforced just two years ago and it was believed it would be lifted when the rule was relaxed in June. However, the country’s hardline conservatives opposed the move, which meant that women were kept away from the stands when Iran played USA. It was the first time an international match was held in Iran after British-Iranian woman Ghoncheh Ghavami made headlines after being jailed for attending a volleyball game in 2014.

*Caught ‘Offside’*

Gilda, an MBA student, says there have been occasions when women have tried to masquerade as men to enter football stadiums. It’s straight out of Iranian movie Offside, which is based on girls who try to watch a World Cup qualifier against Bahrain by disguising themselves as boys. Gilda grew up in a house where sport was closely followed. While her father and brothers frequently went to watch Iran play at the Azadi Stadium, she couldn’t accompany them. This Tuesday, she will finally watch her team play. “It’s unfair but that’s the law of the land so we can’t do much. I have heard stories of girls going to extreme lengths just to catch a glimpse of their favourite stars. It’s unfortunate but that’s how it is,” Gilda says with a resigned look.

Gilda and Bebak are a part of the hundreds who followed the team whole of Sunday. Mahsa Malekzadeh, a 24-year-old dental student, snuck inside the team hotel, waited for nearly five hours to meet Iran’s Portuguese coach Carlos Queiroz. Going by the reception he got, the 62-year-old seems to be more popular than some of the players among the fans. And understandably so. Queiroz, after all, led Iran to a respectable World Cup campaign last year and, at 40, has also made them Asia’s highest-ranked team.

Speculations were rife over the 62-year-old’s future with the Iranian team, with reports suggesting he had resigned. But the fans are grateful to him for staying on. “He is a Portuguese citizen but still he has done so much for our team. He has made a lot of sacrifices to take Iran where they are right now so we are indebted to him,” says Mahsa, who greeted Queiroz with a bouquet of flowers.

The players too gladly obliged the fans who got selfies clicked and autographs signed as the Iranians virtually took over the stadium on Sunday evening, cheering on their side during an hour-long training session. So loud were they that it would have been difficult to guess the team that was playing at home.

After the training session, as the fans spilled onto the field – thus delaying India’s practise – the security guards had to step in and force them out. But Bebak did not mind. On Tuesday, she knows, they won’t stop her from walking through the gates.

- See more at: For Iran’s women fans, a win away from home | The Indian Express

--

I don't know how it (rules regarding women watching sports) is right now in Iran (I think it has be a lot more relaxed
now as I'm seeing women sports teams from Iran competing globally, forget just seeing sports). But if it is unchanged,
I hope they lift any such bans soon so that women too can enjoy the sports and build nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Iran beats India by 3-0 for world cup qualifier match

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Daneshmand @rahi2357 @JEskandari






Nevisande :

Dr: H.K foughe takhasos bimari haye ghalbi

virastar : M.gh. resident dakheli

 khaaaaaak aaalam bar sar mamlekat 

@rmi5 dude i'm just having the best of my time here . i am off for 14 days and i really am not in the mood to get into a discussion about basij Vs. shahis right now .

of course you think you're right and i think i'm right . you call me a chaghou kesh and i call you back .

this will go no where 

enjoy your time , just like i do 



peacekeepermark1 said:


> India cant match even Fiji in soccer, just 3 goals makes me wonder was Iran playing with full strength? Or all big names were missing?


Iran is the #1 team in asia in football , volleyball , basketball , wrestling , weightlifting , ....

so you tell me which one is it cause i really didn't watch the game

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @JEskandari
> 
> View attachment 254924
> 
> 
> Nevisande :
> 
> Dr: H.K foughe takhasos bimari haye ghalbi
> 
> virastar : M.gh. resident dakheli
> 
> khaaaaaak aaalam bar sar mamlekat
> 
> @rmi5 dude i'm just having the best of my time here . i am off for 14 days and i really am not in the mood to get into a discussion about basij Vs. shahis right now .
> 
> of course you think you're right and i think i'm right . you call me a chaghou kesh and i call you back .
> 
> this will go no where
> 
> enjoy your time , just like i do
> 
> 
> Iran is the #1 team in asia in football , volleyball , basketball , wrestling , weightlifting , ....
> 
> so you tell me which one is it cause i really didn't watch the game



I am not in the mood, nor have time for childish troll wars of yours. The neighbor's section is already available for you if you are dying to troll someone.


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @JEskandari
> 
> View attachment 254924
> 
> 
> Nevisande :
> 
> Dr: H.K foughe takhasos bimari haye ghalbi
> 
> virastar : M.gh. resident dakheli
> 
> khaaaaaak aaalam bar sar mamlekat



Mohem nist, Haman joon. Inghad sakht nagir varna ina hamashoon rofozeh mishana . Mamlekat beh doktor ehtiaj dareh. Ta injasham keh residan kollieh. Werner Forssmann keh nistan, na mitonan bashan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

@Abii @rmi5 what do you think of this guy alireza nourizadeh
Alireza Nourizadeh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Abii @rmi5 what do you think of this guy alireza nourizadeh
> Alireza Nourizadeh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Haha .. I can write a book about this guy. He had/has strong connections with Islamic Republic regime, specially Rafsanjani family and also some people inside security/intelligence systems of Iran, and also very strong connections with Arab monarchs, specially Saudis.
He is a smart person and a true opportunist.
He was hated by people because when those thugs executed generals of army during first days of revolution, he was there, he was cheering, and jumping up and down, and wrote a special report about execution those generals.
Then, he became famous again, when he revealed huge load of exact info about Chain murders in Iran, and what was behind it. He became very popular then.
But, in the recent years, he founded a TV channel, and he is back on doing propaganda in favor of Saudis, Rafsanjani and reformists. His apologizing regarding Saudis sexually abusing Iranian haj pilgrims, and also his ridiculous propaganda in favor of reformist administration, defamed him again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> Haha .. I can write a book about this guy. He had/has strong connections with Islamic Republic regime, specially Rafsanjani family and also some people inside security/intelligence systems of Iran, and also very strong connections with Arab monarchs, specially Saudis.
> He is a smart person and a true opportunist.
> He was hated by people because when those thugs executed generals of army during first days of revolution, he was there, he was cheering, and jumping up and down, and wrote a special report about execution those generals.
> Then, he became famous again, when he revealed huge load of exact info about Chain murders in Iran, and what was behind it. He became very popular then.
> But, in the recent years, he founded a TV channel, and he is back on doing propaganda in favor of Saudis, Rafsanjani and reformists. His apologizing regarding Saudis sexually abusing Iranian haj pilgrims, and also his ridiculous propaganda in favor of reformist administration, defamed him again.


Thanks for the information like you said he is apportunist 
In his arabic videos he is pro arab monarchs but in his farsi videos he speak against them and describe them as dictators he also said that when we claimed Bahrain as iranian land the mullahs were against us but when the mullahs claim Bahrain they don't say anything he also said now they have noticed that there is land called Bahrain belong to us.

He dany that there is persian nationalism in iran and he claim to be sayyid(which means he is arab descendent) but he support the shahis and their persian nationalism and their anti religion view even though with his sayyid roots claims he was like the national front members who supported khomeini even when they knew that he is against nationalism later they got rid of them.
Now he calls for democracy and he supported the undemocratic islamic regime and now supporting the undemocratic shahists like mohsen sazegara who founded the revolutionary guards who if wasn't for them the islamic regime wouldn't rule iran today now he is also became pro democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Mohem nist, Haman joon. Inghad sakht nagir varna ina hamashoon rofozeh mishana . Mamlekat beh doktor ehtiaj dareh. Ta injasham keh residan kollieh. Werner Forssmann keh nistan, na mitonan bashan.


Akhe dadash pezeshki ke englisish enghad zaife chetori mikhad text haye foughe takhasosi ya hata cecil ya Harrison ru bekhoone? Nemishe 

Albate hardo kheyli ba savadan ha (noskhe tarjome shode een ketaba ham kheyli bad nistan) ama dar kol vaghean zeshte ke yek pezeshk natoone englisi benevise ya harf bezane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

haman10 said:


> Een che harfie dadash , shoma hamishe tou dele maee .
> 
> che khabara ? khoobi ? moteahel shodi dige inja nemiay ha ?




سلام دکتر 

ممنون ، شما لطف داری





rahi2357 said:


> I miss you so much bro . Welcome back



Thanks dear @rahi2357 , Its nice of you .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Thanks for the information like you said he is apportunist
> In his arabic videos he is pro arab monarchs but in his farsi videos he speak against them and describe them as dictators


Actually, in his persian videos, he tries to talk in favor of Saudis as much as possible.


> he also said that when we claimed Bahrain as iranian land the mullahs were against us but when the mullahs claim Bahrain they don't say anything he also said now they have noticed that there is land called Bahrain belong to us.


Haha ... he is right about this. Like how mullahs cooperated with CIA in coup against Mosadeq, and Khomeini said all of those hateful words about Mosaddeq, but now they are playing the victim role.


> He dany that there is persian nationalism in iran and he claim to be sayyid(which means he is arab descendent) but he support the shahis and their persian nationalism and their anti religion view even though with his sayyid roots claims he was like the national front members who supported khomeini even when they knew that he is against nationalism later they got rid of them.


Some Sayyeds have been the leaders of atheistic movements in Iran and many are nationalists. Being a Sayyed does not have that much of meaning for most of Sayyeds, either.
About national front, there were certain few people like Sanjabi who cooperated with Khomeini, while many others like Shapour Bakhtiyar stood against khomeini. For the ones who cooperated with Khomeini, west trusted them, and they were thinking that Khomeini will go to Qom(as Khomeini himself promised in nofel loshato), but they were tricked because they did not know mullahs, very well. Leftists, and also Melli-Mazhabi(Nationalist-Religious) were the ones who cooperated the most with Khomeini.


> Now he calls for democracy and he supported the undemocratic islamic regime and now supporting the undemocratic shahists like mohsen sazegara who founded the revolutionary guards who if wasn't for them the islamic regime wouldn't rule iran today now he is also became pro democracy.


Haha ... He is an opputunist ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New article compares the Chinese and Iranian Anti-denial/Anti-access capabilities and technologies with regard to US air force operations: http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/digital/pdf/articles/2015-Jul-Aug/F-Heim.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

@Abii i have finaly seen ''The Water Diviner'' its as you said a quite balanced movie that also shows the POW from Turkish side, a Hollywood movie that doesnt show the invaders fighting for ''just cause'' for a change, apart from that the movie itself also wasnt bad.
What liked it most is how they showed the secret Nationalist meetings which later gave birth to modern Turkey.

Thx for recommending.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

سلام ... دوستان یک مشورتی می خواستم بکنم با شما .. انشالله امثال می خوام فوق بخونم ... برای این کار دو گزینه برای خودم تعیین کردم یا اینکه رشته ای مرتبط با رشته خودم یا اینکه برم یک رشته مدیریتی بخونم .. رشته خودم الکترونیک و دوست دارم در زمینه انرژی های نو ادامه تحصیل بدم از اونطرف به خاطر نوع شغلم مدیریت خیلی به کارم میاد نظرتون چیست؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

raptor22 said:


> سلام ... دوستان یک مشورتی می خواستم بکنم با شما .. انشالله امثال می خوام فوق بخونم ... برای این کار دو گزینه برای خودم تعیین کردم یا اینکه رشته ای مرتبط با رشته خودم یا اینکه برم یک رشته مدیریتی بخونم .. رشته خودم الکترونیک و دوست دارم در زمینه انرژی های نو ادامه تحصیل بدم از اونطرف به خاطر نوع شغلم مدیریت خیلی به کارم میاد نظرتون چیست؟​



Boro mohandesi mekanik bekhoob baad MBA begir. Electronic ham nakhoon be dard nemikhoreh! ya salan hich chi nakhoon boro bazar khodesh khodbekhod lisanse modiriat foghe lisanse eghtesad mishi. Y aboro dst foroosh sho va lisanse jameh shenasi migiri ...

Bi shookhi agar dari kar mikoni va too on kar mimooni electronic be dardet nemikhoreh hamoon modiriato bekhoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

haman10 said:


> Iran is the #1 team in asia in football , volleyball , basketball , wrestling , weightlifting , ....


*Iran is among top world powerhouses in these sports Globally:

- Free style Wrestling
- Greco-Roman Style Wrestling
- Volleyball
- Taekwondo
- Karate
- Judo
- Wushu
- Weight Lifting
- Discus Throw
- Beach football
- Futsal*

In last Olympic in London Iran managed to win 17 Medals among them 5 Gold, 4 Silver and 8 Bronzes with only 54 athletes competing in 14 sports.

At Asian continent level Iran is No.1 or among top teams in:

*-- Volleyball
- Football
- Basketball
- Boxing
- Canoeing / Rowing
- Kabaddi
- Karate
- each Football
- Taekwondo
- Weightlifting
- Wrestling (both types)
- Wushu
- and almost a good competitor in almost all other sports in Asian level.


The number of medals (G/S/B) in last Asian games in each sport:

Archery 1 1 2
Athletics 1 1 2
Basketball 1 1
Boxing 2 1 3
Canoeing, Slalom 1 1
Canoeing, Sprint 2 2 4
Cycling, Road 1 1 2
Cycling, Track 1 1
Fencing 1 1
Kabaddi 2 2
Karate 3 2 5
Rowing 1 3 4
Shooting 1 2 3
Taekwondo 4 2 1 7
Volleyball, Indoor 1 1
Weightlifting 1 1 2
Wrestling 6 1 5 12
Wushu 1 2 1 4*
Iran is a powerhouse in many sports in Asian continent level. In last Asian Games in Incheon, SK, Iran managed to take home 21 Gold, 18 Silver and 18 Bronzes totaling 57 colorful medals, ranking 5th Asian nation with most medals.

*Iran among top nations in PARA OLYMPIC sports. Last time in Asian Games Iran ranked 4th with taking home as much as 120 medals, 37 Gold, 52 Silvers, 31 Bronzes among them...*

4




Iran (IRI) 37- 52 - 31= 120

In 2012 London Para Olympic games Iran ranked 11th right above SK and Japan.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Thanks for the information like you said he is apportunist
> In his arabic videos he is pro arab monarchs but in his farsi videos he speak against them and describe them as dictators he also said that when we claimed Bahrain as iranian land the mullahs were against us but when the mullahs claim Bahrain they don't say anything he also said now they have noticed that there is land called Bahrain belong to us.
> 
> He dany that there is persian nationalism in iran and he claim to be sayyid(which means he is arab descendent) but he support the shahis and their persian nationalism and their anti religion view even though with his sayyid roots claims he was like the national front members who supported khomeini even when they knew that he is against nationalism later they got rid of them.
> Now he calls for democracy and he supported the undemocratic islamic regime and now supporting the undemocratic shahists like mohsen sazegara who founded the revolutionary guards who if wasn't for them the islamic regime wouldn't rule iran today now he is also became pro democracy.


He is a grabage and very retarded... He is totally fan-less in Iran... Nobody cares about him in Iran... Everybody knows he is a man of winds and sell his own mother for the right price!
There are actually two faces coming up to Al Ebriyeh every time they have a lie about Iran to broadcast... The first clown is Alireza Nourizad as you said and the second clown is an Ahvazi Arab names Dr. Hasan Hashemian!! He is as clueless about Iran as his beloved Saudi monarchs... These two clowns bring up theories out of their butt about everything related to Iran... Their number one fixed theory is that "Everything happens in Iran, ME and the whole world, has something to do with Khameni and his team!! Sometimes, when I see them commenting in a TV channel on important Iranian related international news, I just want to puke on the TV... I personally did n't expect anything else from retarded Saudis... They hired the most retarded faces to counter Iran... They are so stupid that these two clowns are milking them in millions of dollars while having no real output in favor of Saudi... These days, I just don't even take a look at Arabic TVs... They are mostly full of shit with very 3 years old level of analysis and مصداقیه as they claim it as their motto!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

برجام بخشی از یک راهبرد بزرگتر در قبال ایران است/ از اعتراضات در ایران حمایت خواهم کرد/ باید برای مقابله با حزب‌الله ائتلاف کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## SALMAN F

scythian500 said:


> *Iran is among top world powerhouses in these sports Globally:
> 
> - Free style Wrestling
> - Greco-Roman Style Wrestling
> - Volleyball
> - Taekwondo
> - Karate
> - Judo
> - Wushu
> - Weight Lifting
> - Discus Throw
> - Beach football
> - Futsal*
> 
> In last Olympic in London Iran managed to win 17 Medals among them 5 Gold, 4 Silver and 8 Bronzes with only 54 athletes competing in 14 sports.
> 
> At Asian continent level Iran is No.1 or among top teams in:
> 
> *-- Volleyball
> - Football
> - Basketball
> - Boxing
> - Canoeing / Rowing
> - Kabaddi
> - Karate
> - each Football
> - Taekwondo
> - Weightlifting
> - Wrestling (both types)
> - Wushu
> - and almost a good competitor in almost all other sports in Asian level.
> 
> 
> and No.1 in Asia in these sports (Plus the number of medals (G/S/B) in last Asian games in each sport)
> 
> Archery 1 1 2
> Athletics 1 1 2
> Basketball 1 1
> Boxing 2 1 3
> Canoeing, Slalom 1 1
> Canoeing, Sprint 2 2 4
> Cycling, Road 1 1 2
> Cycling, Track 1 1
> Fencing 1 1
> Kabaddi 2 2
> Karate 3 2 5
> Rowing 1 3 4
> Shooting 1 2 3
> Taekwondo 4 2 1 7
> Volleyball, Indoor 1 1
> Weightlifting 1 1 2
> Wrestling 6 1 5 12
> Wushu 1 2 1 4*
> Iran is a powerhouse in many sports in Asian continent level. In last Asian Games in Incheon, SK, Iran managed to take home 21 Gold, 18 Silver and 18 Bronzes totaling 57 colorful medals, ranking 5th Asian nation with most medals.
> 
> *Iran among top nations in PARA OLYMPIC sports. Last time in Asian Games Iran ranked 4th with taking home as much as 120 medals, 37 Gold, 52 Silvers, 31 Bronzes among them...*
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> Iran (IRI) 37- 52 - 31= 120
> 
> In 2012 London Para Olympic games Iran ranked 11th right above SK and Japan.
> 
> 
> He is a grabage and very retarded... He is totally fan-less in Iran... Nobody cares about him in Iran... Everybody knows he is a man of winds and sell his own mother for the right price!
> There are actually two faces coming up to Al Ebriyeh every time they have a lie about Iran to broadcast... The first clown is Alireza Nourizad as you said and the second clown is an Ahvazi Arab names Dr. Hasan Hashemian!! He is as clueless about Iran as his beloved Saudi monarchs... These two clowns bring up theories out of their butt about everything related to Iran... Their number one fixed theory is that "Everything happens in Iran, ME and the whole world, has something to do with Khameni and his team!! Sometimes, when I see them commenting in a TV channel on important Iranian related international news, I just want to puke on the TV... I personally did n't expect anything else from retarded Saudis... They hired the most retarded faces to counter Iran... They are so stupid that these two clowns are milking them in millions of dollars while having no real output in favor of Saudi... These days, I just don't even take a look at Arabic TVs... They are mostly full of shit with very 3 years old level of analysis and مصداقیه as they claim it as their motto!!


They are like you said al Arabyia garbage have weird obsession with iran like most of the Saudis here and in the arab defence forum.

The problem with these donkyies they present the most hated in iran like the shahis or MEK terrorist cult as the real opposition just when the nuclear deal was signed el ebriya became the mouth of MEK scums and the whore rajavi just few days ago they posted a pictures about basij and they said they are preparing for suppress upcoming iranian revolt even though it was just a drill.They also when the events on the kurdish girl suicide el ebriya dogs said iranian police killed tens of kurds even though no one was killed also they said many kurdish children were killed which was lies by there garbage filth media the irony the say iranian media is not truthful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

Jeez, Now he is giving timetable which goes beyond the deal time table:

*Iranian Supreme Leader Khamenei: 'In 25 Years There Will Be No Such Thing As The Zionist Regime In The Region'; America Is Worse Than Satan*

On September 9, 2015, in a public address at the tomb of the founder of the Islamic Revolution in Iran, Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, Iranian Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei said that the U.S. — the "Great Satan" — is worse than Satan, and warned the Iranian people and the moderate stream against being deceived by its attempts to infiltrate Iran. Khamenei added that in 25 years, Israel would no longer exist and that until then it would not have one minute of quiet.

The following are excerpts from his address:

"[Ayatollah] Khomeini called America 'the Great Satan.' That is a very wise saying... Satan only deceives man, but the U.S. deceives, murders, and imposes sanctions."

Crowd: "Death to America, Death to Britain, Death to Israel."

Khamenei: "America raises the banner of human rights, but every day, the blood of someone else is shed in the states of the U.S.... Now there are people [in Iran] who insist on dressing up America, which has these characteristics and which is worse than Satan, and presenting it as an angel. Why? Even if we ignore religion and the revolutionary spirit, what about loyalty to the country's interests? What about common sense? What common sense and what conscience allow you to choose America as a friend, as someone who can be relied upon, and as a guardian angel?

"The [Americans] bedeck themselves in a suit, a tie, and perfume, and present themselves differently to innocent people. The great Iranian people has extracted this Great Satan from Iran. It must not be allowed to return. Anyone who leaves through the door must not be allowed to return through the window. [The U.S.] must not be allowed to infiltrate [Iran].

"The hostility [of the Americans] knows no bounds. Look now, these days following the nuclear agreement, the fate of which is still unclear [both] here [in Iran] and there [in the U.S.]. They sit in Congress and are busy hatching plots. According to the information I have received, certain people are now sitting in Congress and preparing a resolution to harass Iran and cause problems for it... Only when you become so strong that the enemy despairs of attacking [us] politically, in security and economic matters, and through sanctions and so on only then will the hostility of America cease...

"America does not even hide its hostility. The Americans divide up the tasks one smiles while the other prepares an anti-Iran resolution. They want to negotiate with Iran, [but] negotiations are a pretext and a means to infiltrate [Iran] and to impose their desires [upon us].

"For clearly defined reasons, which we have consistently stated, we negotiated with America on the nuclear issue. I agreed for [our team] to go and negotiate. They went and negotiated, and, God be praised, our negotiating team conducted itself well. But I did not approve negotiations on any other subject, and we will not negotiate with America."

Crowd: "Death to America, Death to Britain, Death to Israel."

Khamenei: "We will negotiate with the entire world except America... and of course not with the Zionist regime, because the Zionist regime is an illegitimate and false regime. Let me say something about the Zionist regime. After the nuclear talks were over, I heard that the Zionists in occupied Palestine had said: 'In the meantime, thanks to the results of the talks, we will have 25 years of quiet regarding the problem of Iran. After 25 years, we will think of something.' I respond to them by saying: 'First of all, in 25 years you will not be alive.'"

Crowd: "Death to America, Death to Britain, Death to Israel."

Khamenei: "God willing, in 25 years there will be no such thing as the Zionist regime in the region, and secondly, during this period, the fighting Islamic spirit will not give the Zionists even a single day of quiet..."[1]









SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They are like you said al Arabyia garbage have weird obsession with iran like most of the Saudis here and in the arab defence forum.
> 
> The problem with these donkyies they present the most hated in iran like the shahis or MEK terrorist cult as the real opposition just when the nuclear deal was signed el ebriya became the mouth of MEK scums and the whore rajavi just few days ago they posted a pictures about basij and they said they are preparing for suppress upcoming iranian revolt even though it was just a drill.They also when the events on the kurdish girl suicide el ebriya dogs said iranian police killed tens of kurds even though no one was killed also they said many kurdish children were killed which was lies by there garbage filth media the irony the say iranian media is not truthful.


Al-Arabia is Fox news of the middle east everyone knows that! I am surprised to see some Iranians in their ranks like Kamelia entekhabi fard and few more that I do not remember!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

ماهواره‌های جدید سنجش از راه دور کدام نیازهای ایران را برطرف می‌کنند +عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They are like you said al Arabyia garbage have weird obsession with iran like most of the Saudis here and in the arab defence forum.
> 
> The problem with these donkyies they present the most hated in iran like the shahis or MEK terrorist cult as the real opposition just when the nuclear deal was signed el ebriya became the mouth of MEK scums and the whore rajavi just few days ago they posted a pictures about basij and they said they are preparing for suppress upcoming iranian revolt even though it was just a drill.They also when the events on the kurdish girl suicide el ebriya dogs said iranian police killed tens of kurds even though no one was killed also they said many kurdish children were killed which was lies by there garbage filth media the irony the say iranian media is not truthful.


Exactly, they are so dumb not knowing that the ugly lizard (Queen Rajavi) has absolutely NO WEIGHT in Iran among pros or cons of the IR system... This ugly whorrre uses Europeans, Americans and above all, Retarded Saudis to milk them while giving them wrong hopes...

I have an Ukrainian friend studying in Germany, he once told me about a story... He started with saying...wow..what an opposition party Iranians have inside Iran! He was referring to MEK terrorists!! He said, few people came to almost all medium to low level universities in Germany, distributing pamplet about a magical tour to Paris... The tour was to stay free in Paris for 2 days having free meal under one condition... To wear MEK layout participating in their gathering, waving flags and writings.... The even smarter MEK organizers were so stupid to also invite many non-white mostly African and Asian students to the gathering... My friend have a Nigerian friend in his class and he took the offer... She said, when they asked the MEK guys about the gathering...they replied by "This is the major Iranian opposition group and they are rightous crown holders of Iranian monarch system... They said, a very same gathering is holding up in Tehran only being 10 times bigger at the same day to that of Paris's!!!!! 

One of the blessed in disgize graces Iran in particular and Shia in general have is to have *soooooo stupid and retarded enemies...* Thanks God for that.... 



Siavash said:


> Jeez, Now he is giving timetable which goes beyond the deal time table:
> 
> *Iranian Supreme Leader Khamenei: 'In 25 Years There Will Be No Such Thing As The Zionist Regime In The Region'; America Is Worse Than Satan*
> 
> On September 9, 2015, in a public address at the tomb of the founder of the Islamic Revolution in Iran, Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, Iranian Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei said that the U.S. — the "Great Satan" — is worse than Satan, and warned the Iranian people and the moderate stream against being deceived by its attempts to infiltrate Iran. Khamenei added that in 25 years, Israel would no longer exist and that until then it would not have one minute of quiet.
> 
> The following are excerpts from his address:
> 
> "[Ayatollah] Khomeini called America 'the Great Satan.' That is a very wise saying... Satan only deceives man, but the U.S. deceives, murders, and imposes sanctions."
> 
> Crowd: "Death to America, Death to Britain, Death to Israel."
> 
> Khamenei: "America raises the banner of human rights, but every day, the blood of someone else is shed in the states of the U.S.... Now there are people [in Iran] who insist on dressing up America, which has these characteristics and which is worse than Satan, and presenting it as an angel. Why? Even if we ignore religion and the revolutionary spirit, what about loyalty to the country's interests? What about common sense? What common sense and what conscience allow you to choose America as a friend, as someone who can be relied upon, and as a guardian angel?
> 
> "The [Americans] bedeck themselves in a suit, a tie, and perfume, and present themselves differently to innocent people. The great Iranian people has extracted this Great Satan from Iran. It must not be allowed to return. Anyone who leaves through the door must not be allowed to return through the window. [The U.S.] must not be allowed to infiltrate [Iran].
> 
> "The hostility [of the Americans] knows no bounds. Look now, these days following the nuclear agreement, the fate of which is still unclear [both] here [in Iran] and there [in the U.S.]. They sit in Congress and are busy hatching plots. According to the information I have received, certain people are now sitting in Congress and preparing a resolution to harass Iran and cause problems for it... Only when you become so strong that the enemy despairs of attacking [us] politically, in security and economic matters, and through sanctions and so on only then will the hostility of America cease...
> 
> "America does not even hide its hostility. The Americans divide up the tasks one smiles while the other prepares an anti-Iran resolution. They want to negotiate with Iran, [but] negotiations are a pretext and a means to infiltrate [Iran] and to impose their desires [upon us].
> 
> "For clearly defined reasons, which we have consistently stated, we negotiated with America on the nuclear issue. I agreed for [our team] to go and negotiate. They went and negotiated, and, God be praised, our negotiating team conducted itself well. But I did not approve negotiations on any other subject, and we will not negotiate with America."
> 
> Crowd: "Death to America, Death to Britain, Death to Israel."
> 
> Khamenei: "We will negotiate with the entire world except America... and of course not with the Zionist regime, because the Zionist regime is an illegitimate and false regime. Let me say something about the Zionist regime. After the nuclear talks were over, I heard that the Zionists in occupied Palestine had said: 'In the meantime, thanks to the results of the talks, we will have 25 years of quiet regarding the problem of Iran. After 25 years, we will think of something.' I respond to them by saying: 'First of all, in 25 years you will not be alive.'"
> 
> Crowd: "Death to America, Death to Britain, Death to Israel."
> 
> Khamenei: "God willing, in 25 years there will be no such thing as the Zionist regime in the region, and secondly, during this period, the fighting Islamic spirit will not give the Zionists even a single day of quiet..."[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Arabia is Fox news of the middle east everyone knows that! I am surprised to see some Iranians in their ranks like Kamelia entekhabi fard and few more that I do not remember!



Bad translation as always. What is it to translate it to "You will not be ALIVE!!"

This is a better translation:

ایشان همچنین با اشاره به جعلی بودن دولت صهیونیستی افزودند: برخی صهیونیستها گفته اند با توجه به نتایج مذاکرات هسته ای، 25 سال از دغدغه ایران آسوده شده ایم اما ما به آنها می گوییم شما 25 سال آینده را، اصولاً نخواهید دید و به فضل الهی، چیزی به نام رژیم صهیونیستی در منطقه وجود نخواهد داشت.

*"While referring to the fact that "Israeli regime is an illegal regime in first place" he mentioned: "Some Zionists talked about how Israel will be free of Iranian concern for the next 25 years due to the nuclear deal, but we say to them that you basically 'with God's grace' won't see 25 years from now, as Israeli regime will cease to exist by that time"*


رهبر انقلاب تأکید کردند: در همین مدت نیز روحیه اسلامی مبارز، حِماسی و جهادی، صهیونیستها را راحت نخواهد گذاشت.

The leader also emphasized that:* "In the Meanwhile , the Islamic spirit of resistance, apical and Jihad will not let Zionists to feel the comfort" 


so it is not about "Giving an exact date for their disappearance but only to emphasize on the fact that Israeli regime will cease to exist soon... not in 25 years as Fox news and Al Arabiyah are implicating passionately...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Siavash

scythian500 said:


> ماهواره‌های جدید سنجش از راه دور کدام نیازهای ایران را برطرف می‌کنند +عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> Exactly, they are so dumb not knowing that the ugly lizard (Queen Rajavi) has absolutely NO WEIGHT in Iran among pros or cons of the IR system... This ugly whorrre uses Europeans, Americans and above all, Retarded Saudis to milk them while giving them wrong hopes...
> 
> I have an Ukrainian friend studying in Germany, he once told me about a story... He started with saying...wow..what an opposition party Iranians have inside Iran! He was referring to MEK terrorists!! He said, few people came to almost all medium to low level universities in Germany, distributing pamplet about a magical tour to Paris... The tour was to stay free in Paris for 2 days having free meal under one condition... To wear MEK layout participating in their gathering, waving flags and writings.... The even smarter MEK organizers were so stupid to also invite many non-white mostly African and Asian students to the gathering... My friend have a Nigerian friend in his class and he took the offer... She said, when they asked the MEK guys about the gathering...they replied by "This is the major Iranian opposition group and they are rightous crown holders of Iranian monarch system... They said, a very same gathering is holding up in Tehran only being 10 times bigger at the same day to that of Paris's!!!!!
> 
> One of the blessed in disgize graces Iran in particular and Shia in general have is to have *soooooo stupid and retarded enemies...* Thanks God for that....
> 
> 
> 
> Bad translation as always. What is it to translate it to "You will not be ALIVE!!"
> 
> This is a better translation:
> 
> ایشان همچنین با اشاره به جعلی بودن دولت صهیونیستی افزودند: برخی صهیونیستها گفته اند با توجه به نتایج مذاکرات هسته ای، 25 سال از دغدغه ایران آسوده شده ایم اما ما به آنها می گوییم شما 25 سال آینده را، اصولاً نخواهید دید و به فضل الهی، چیزی به نام رژیم صهیونیستی در منطقه وجود نخواهد داشت.
> 
> *"While referring to the fact that "Israeli regime is an illegal regime in first place" he mentioned: "Some Zionists talked about how Israel will be free of Iranian concern for the next 25 years due to the nuclear deal, but we say to them that you basically 'with God's grace' won't see 25 years from now, as Israeli regime will cease to exist by that time"*
> 
> 
> رهبر انقلاب تأکید کردند: در همین مدت نیز روحیه اسلامی مبارز، حِماسی و جهادی، صهیونیستها را راحت نخواهد گذاشت.
> 
> The leader also emphasized that:* "In the Meanwhile (to the 25 years deadline), the Islamic spirit of resistance, apical and Jihad will not let Zionists to feel the comfort"
> 
> 
> so it is not about "Giving an exact date for their disappearance but only to emphasize on the fact that Israeli regime will cease to exist soon... not in 25 years as Fox news and Al Arabiyah are implicating passionately...*


It is MEMRI TV translation ... Basically the Farsi is saying the same... Israeli's say we will be free of Iran's trouble for 25 years and he says you will not last 25 years...(what difference does it make ) it is basically the same. Anyway doesn't matter ... this is what being broadcast everywhere...


----------



## scythian500

Siavash said:


> It is MEMRI TV translation ... Basically the Farsi is saying the same... Israeli's say we will be free of Iran's trouble for 25 years and he says you will not last 25 years...(what difference does it make ) it is basically the same. Anyway doesn't matter ... this is what being broadcast everywhere...


you like most other people don't realize the importance of words and how certain enemies use these so much NOT DIFFERENT words and translations to build a WHOLE ARGUMENT based on them... This technic is used for a long time and it works better if you have more medium under your control...

btw, lotfan mikhay masayele dakheli iran ro bahs koni raje behesh az fingilish estefadeh kon... akhe masayele dakheli irooni ha hich rabt va dakhli be khareji ha nadare ke lazem bashe be Eng benevisi... albateh agar barat moheme ameroot... chon harchi ke begi be khodet ham be onvane ye irooni bar migarde... mesle oon afghani refugee ke khodesho irooni ja zade va miad chapo rast bad irooni ha ro mige... ahmagh nemidoone khob khodetam ke eda mikoni irooni hasti shemele in bad gooye ha mishi.... khareji farghi beine chapo raste iran nemizare... oonhayee ke doshmane iroon va irooniha hastand...doshmane hameye irooniha hastand va mikhan sar be tane iran va irooni ha nabashe... lotfan masayele dakheli be fingilish agar ba aberoo kar dare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

scythian500 said:


> you like most other people don't realize the importance of words and how certain enemies use these so much NOT DIFFERENT words and translations to build a WHOLE ARGUMENT based on them... This technic is used for a long time and it works better if you have more medium under your control...
> 
> btw, lotfan mikhay masayele dakheli iran ro bahs koni raje behesh az fingilish estefadeh kon... akhe masayele dakheli irooni ha hich rabt va dakhli be khareji ha nadare ke lazem bashe be Eng benevisi... albateh agar barat moheme ameroot... chon harchi ke begi be khodet ham be onvane ye irooni bar migarde... mesle oon afghani refugee ke khodesho irooni ja zade va miad chapo rast bad irooni ha ro mige... ahmagh nemidoone khob khodetam ke eda mikoni irooni hasti shemele in bad gooye ha mishi.... khareji farghi beine chapo raste iran nemizare... oonhayee ke doshmane iroon va irooniha hastand...doshmane hameye irooniha hastand va mikhan sar be tane iran va irooni ha nabashe... lotfan masayele dakheli be fingilish agar ba aberoo kar dare


I do, it is just the fact that what he said in Farsi can be interpreted or translated as they have translated and they are not mistaken. He is the one that doesn't understand that for the sake of Iran he should refrain from useless rhetoric. It is not high school diplomacy!


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان من نبودم اینجا داستانی بوده. بد نیست یه نگاهی بندازید.

Post Ratings | Page 19

این یه هفته که نبودم خیلی خوب بود. کلی خوش گذشت.  اصلا به اینجا سر نزدم کلی اعصابم هم راحت بود. گور بابای پی دی اف... از حالا به بعد تصمیم گرفتم خیلی کمتر بیام.

تصمیم گرفته بودم یه سری عکس واسه ترید این بهشت ایران هست و بازیگرای ایرانی آپ کنم. اونم حسش نیست. تا بعد

من فیس بوک خودمو چک بکنم و جواب بدم خیلیه.

راستی این اپ کیک تازگیا خیلی گند کار میکنه. من فکر کردم فیلتره ولی در واقع فیلتر نیست سرعتش اومده پایین. تمام اپ های معروف مثل وایبر، تلگرام، واتس اپ و لاین عین فرفره بدون فیلتر کار میکنن ولی این کیک سرعتش اومده پایین. یکی از دوستامون اینجا گفت سرعت اینترنت تو ایران کمه. من خودم الان 16 مگ دارم که البته به خاطر سیمکشی آپارتمانمون واسه من تا 12 مگ عین هلو سرعت میده. تا حالا چندین ترابایت دانلود کردم...
از 4 سال پیش ای دی اس ال 2 مگ گرفتم الانم 2 ساله 4 مگ گرفتم که به 8 و16 رسیده سرعتش. 3 جی و 4 جی موبایلم هم در بدترین شرایط 3 مگ و بهترین تا 20 مگ هم سرعت میده. معمولا بین 5 تا 10 هست.


----------



## bsruzm

The Last of us said:


> Go ahead and show me how "alot" of the defence news from Iran are propaganda. Let me see you do that. Give me few examples of these propagandas and why they're propaganda.







The Last of us said:


> Turkey is light-years behind those Iranian missile techology


Oh my god... What kind of a b*tthurt is this?



Get back to yourself


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @kollang @mohsen
> 
> whats your views on this post ?



This is way offtopic there. 

The gist of his post is alright. For instance, IR is truly an evolving system and slowly progressing towards a better system. For instance we are already seeing the formation of proto-parties with completely Iranian roots similar to Whigs and Tories of UK. But he is wrong on "chopping red head" democracy and hence won't get high praise from me. At least in modern concept of democracy, as opposed to one in Roman times, democracy is a value system and not simply a governing structure. A value system which defines the interaction between the people as both governors and governed. This is not simply a rigid "mechanical" design put in place to rule the people. It is rather a soft 'cultural norm' accepted and practiced by a people.

This particular democratic value system builds on other more fundamental values of Western nations mostly based on understandings of Greek philosophers on matters of life and existence, alot of Christian values plus some newer ideas mostly developed over the past few centuries as sciences progressed and experimentation took the place of stagnant ancient myths. 

For example, one of the basic tenets of modern "inclusive" democratic system is to attribute an inherent value to humans, which is difficult to define or explain to those who have not experienced such a democratic society but can be crudely equated with concept of holiness in religious spheres. This means, every human is "equally holy" no matter what his or her beliefs, caste or deeds are. So chopping red heads is out of question as a form of governance. Though this can happen to red heads in older Roman era definition of "exclusivist democracy" or in current Islamic or Communist or Buddhist etc "democracy". Since the relevant 'inherent values' were never developed and do not exist in such communities. The prime example of which is the chopping and mincing going in territories Isis was "voted in" by popular uprising or in "democratic" Libya or in "republic" of Egypt.

It is imperative to understand this. Since those who argue, Iran should become "democratic" have to first prove Iranian society is ready and has developed "inherent" values which make such a democratic system possible to exist in Iran. This can not be done by implementing a "mechanical" design in which GC or VF or this or that component has been removed or has been replaced by another particular mechanical component of a more "democratic" nature. Such a prescription is antithetical to what democracy is. The modern concept of democracy by its very nature is secular and liberal. The kind of secularism and liberalism which would send the overwhelming majority of Iranian public into an irrecoverable and disastrous tailspin. The democratic values you see in Western world were developed over centuries. They did not come about by "intelligently designing" a system or implementing a certain mechanical design. They came about by "conscious evolution".

Iran is on the right path and is slowly progressing towards a system which is going to be rooted in Iran and grown from Iran's evolution itself (this is often termed "Iranian Islam model" in Iran, though terminologies can be misleading and often the final product in real world, is different from initial characterization). A quicker way would have been "mechanical transplantation" of a foreign system into Iran. But as history shows, such transplanted systems do not last and often cause huge misery despite the good intentions of their implementers. There is no substitute for time when it comes to evolution. We have no other option but to wait, beyond our own biological time and actually into our future genetical lineage. The only thing that can disrupt the course of evolution would be a catastrophic event for example a color revolution organized by enemies of Iran or Iran's total military defeat in a war. Other than that, evolution will continue and something will come out of it. If not a lion then at least a cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

bsruzm said:


> Oh my god... What kind of a b*tthurt is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to yourself



The ones who are "butthurt" are the ones whom can't resist mentioning Iran. Seriously dude, in reality, no Iranian even cares about turkey but your kind can't resist but mention and talk about Iran.

In any case, the statement I made, do you disagree with it? Then feel free to debunk it.


----------



## bsruzm

The Last of us said:


> The ones who are "butthurt" are the ones whom can't resist mentioning Iran. Seriously dude, in reality, no Iranian even cares about turkey but your kind can't resist but mention and talk about Iran.
> 
> In any case, the statement I made, do you disagree with it? Then feel free to debunk it.


@cabatli_53 hasn't mentioned anything related to Iran in his post so you quoted a wrong post, wrong person what seems an incredible b*tthurt, and seems it also effects your vision. 

@2800 has offered a solution regarding your problem few weeks ago, I think it was what he has been using for a while. He was so sure of it so I say, give it a try.
Here it is:





May it helps your vision


----------



## The Last of us

bsruzm said:


> @cabatli_53 hasn't mentioned anything related to Iran in his post so you quoted a wrong post, wrong person what seems an incredible b*tthurt, and seems it also effects your vision.
> 
> @2800 has offered a solution regarding your problem few weeks ago, I think it was what he has been using for a while. He was so sure of it so I say, give it a try.
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May it helps your vision




Maybe you should check your eyes troll, because clearly he mentioned Iran in his post.
futhermore, It seems you could not debunk my statement. Yes, turkey is light-years behind Iran in missile tech, if anyone disagree with it, then why not debunk it? Posting some random pics will not do that kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

bsruzm said:


> @cabatli_53 hasn't mentioned anything related to Iran in his post so you quoted a wrong post, wrong person what seems an incredible b*tthurt, and seems it also effects your vision.
> 
> @2800 has offered a solution regarding your problem few weeks ago, I think it was what he has been using for a while. He was so sure of it so I say, give it a try.
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May it helps your vision


It works for you and ur countrymen.


----------



## bsruzm

The Last of us said:


> Maybe you should check your eyes troll, because clearly he mentioned Iran in his post.
> futhermore, It seems you could not debunk my statement. Yes, turkey is light-years behind Iran in missile tech, if anyone disagree with it, then why not debunk it? Posting some random pics will not do that kid.


It is @haviZsultan who mentioned Iran and he replied him and that's all.


----------



## The Last of us

bsruzm said:


> It is @haviZsultan who mentioned Iran and he replied him and that's all.



It does not matter, he mentioned Iran nevertheless and in any case, it is my reply to him that matters. Did you disagree with my comment? I have no problem with that, but show me where I went wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

The Last of us said:


> It does not matter, he mentioned Iran nevertheless and in any case, it is my reply to him that matters. Did you disagree with my comment? I have no problem with that, but show me where I went wrong.


It wouldn't be nice If I responded rudely or mockingly (which Iran leaves an open door for such stuff, F-313 an example it isn't me, you know the world's reaction on it) each of your posts where you mention Turkey positively or negatively. 
Stop it, be contributing for also Iran in your posts and nobody bothers you.


----------



## The Last of us

bsruzm said:


> It wouldn't be nice If I responded rudely or mockingly (which Iran leaves an open door for such stuff, F-313 an example it isn't me, you know the world's reaction on it) each of your posts where you mention Turkey positively or negatively.
> Stop it, be contributing for also Iran in your posts and nobody bothers you.



You can respond in which ever way you want sonny, as long as you try and debunk my statement (A statement which you seemed to disagree with), then all is fine. So go ahead and give it a shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

The Last of us said:


> You can respond in which ever way you want sonny, as long as you try and debunk my statement (A statement which you seemed to disagree with), then all is fine. So go ahead and give it a shot.


I would doubt myself If I respond your measuring


----------



## The Last of us

bsruzm said:


> I would doubt myself If I respond your measuring lol



Whatever you say bro, let me know when you want to get serious so I can teach a thing or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Bacheha agar yeh chizi dar jaye monasebesh minevisn keh tosh az Wernicke's toon estefadeh kardin, inja to chill thread mano barobahehai digaro tag konid (faghat yekio na, keh kesi shak naknoneh, bishtar az 5 ta ham mesleh inkeh tag kar nemikoneh). Badesh man miram mibinam ageh Wernicke's toon salem bood, yeh mosbat midam .

Vaghean vaght nadarm beram kolleh forum ro donbal tak tak neveshtehatoon begardam. Lotfan tag konid.

Thanks to Dr Haman for the idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

continuing from ... don`t know why I put all replies here 



haman10 said:


> First of all , i think we're all on the same team . no matter who you are and which political candidate you follow and support or even whatever system you follow ( be it IRI , seculars , ...) , our hearts beat for one thing and that is our country Iran .
> 
> (unless you're a shahi  )
> 
> secondly what do you mean from this : "Sorry for our parliament members that got 5% of the vote anyways! "
> 
> what does this supposed to mean ? we can continue in the chill thread


True, no not a Shahi! I am more leaning towards Gishniz! or Jafari! but definitely not Shahi!
... Most of the parliament are elected by less than 5% popular vote due to peoples boycott. That is why Rouhani is bashing Guardian council recently .. he wants to get more reformist in with high vote. Seems people would not boycott this election anyway and choose the best from the worst bunch given to them.



Madali said:


> Oh, I wanted to add something to this comment, "Can someone like me be elected as a president of Iran? No way!". In ANY democratic system, the person who has a chance to get elected is the one that is part of the system. For example, in party based systems, that is very true, because the party chooses the leader (such as UK). But even if USA. To get anywhere, you have to be either part of the Democrat or Republican party line. If not, up and you don't have the party backing you and don't have the campaign money and the lobbies behind you, how far would you get? How far did any independent candidate get?



That is not entirely correct, although what you are referring to is mostly USA system not parliamentary systems in European countries which is a better representation of a democratic system. The point is one can be against the current system and make a party and as long as it is not a Facist party can gain power through electorate system.

I am sure you understood what I meant by can I get elected! I as someone opposed to the Velayate Faghih system even if i have 65% of the popular vote behind me can not be represented in the ballots. Even if i have money and people will behind me.

In case of money an d etc. that is factors influencing popular vote in USA elections but still an independent can be nominated but may never win!



2800 said:


> If we have relations with US we lose all of our popularity and influence in ME. And not only that, we will lose all of our power in ME...


My dear 2800 this power is a hoax, look at it now. They managed to change the populist soft power we had in Arab world with the introduction of Syrian crisis and sectarian divide.

Our ultimate power is when we succeed other than that the one with the best economy wins. Right now, Saudi Arabia has become savage knowing it has the upper hand in economy and world relationship despite its 30 years of fanning the inhuman belief they have. At the end, countries would look at UAE and their export and progress and SA at its GDP an decide who is more successful. Unless you are able to prove this system is feasible in giving a better life to the citizens and proof the independence concept your soft power is a hoax. Judging by world relations and how it works non engagement only weakens our country and pushes it more back and the soft power you are talking about will be non existent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Thanks to Dr Haman for the idea.


MerC dada vali man chi kar kardam ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

bsruzm said:


> It is @haviZsultan who mentioned Iran and he replied him and that's all.


My point was any Islamic country is not technologically advanced enough to make its own though Iran is trying. Its no real use arguing against it. Islamic technology is far behind than European or US technology. However as I said the good thing about Iran is 
1) It has one of the highest research and development budgets in the Islamic world
2) And has indigenous production.
3) And an independent foreign policy.

Meaning it is on the right track.

True it does not take much to realize some of this portraying the military might of Iran may be propaganda as is common among theocracies as Saudi does the same power projection thing it is good to note that Iran has an independent foreign policy and indigenous production. 

With reliance on countries like the US which Pakistan and Turkey are there is always the problem that when US interests might not suit them they might abandon us. We have suffered under non delivery of F16's and Presler amendment sanctions continuously even though we helped US in the Afghan Soviet war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> maa + mikhaaim yalla
> 
> doostan age khaastid ye sar be inja bezanid :
> 9/11 : Then and now ( Photos )
> 
> @New @haman10 @Abii @rmi5 @Siavash .. baghiye...


rahi aziz, man yadame shoma ghablana ye seri postaye amoozeshi mizashti too zaminehaye mokhtalef, az missle ta uav o sayere chiza, man nemitoonam peydashoon konam, mishe linkasho be man bedi, mikham az ye zaviye jadid bekhoonameshoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> MerC dada vali man chi kar kardam ?



Shoma oonja post @Madali ro tag kardi, mano beh in idea endakhti. 

Doctor joon, ma bayad reference bedim beham keh cite impact va h-index emon bereh bala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

haviZsultan said:


> My point was any Islamic country is not technologically advanced enough to make its own though Iran is trying. Its no real use arguing against it. Islamic technology is far behind than European or US technology. However as I said the good thing about Iran is
> 1) It has one of the highest research and development budgets in the Islamic world
> 2) And has indigenous production.
> 3) And an independent foreign policy.
> 
> Meaning it is on the right track.
> 
> True it does not take much to realize some of this portraying the military might of Iran may be propaganda as is common among theocracies as Saudi does the same power projection thing it is good to note that Iran has an independent foreign policy and indigenous production.
> 
> With reliance on countries like the US which Pakistan and Turkey are there is always the problem that when US interests might not suit them they might abandon us. We have suffered under non delivery of F16's and Presler amendment sanctions continuously even though we helped US in the Afghan Soviet war.


That wasn't my point tagging you in my post other than that I respect 'your' thoughts but I really don't give a f*ck what Iran is or on what track or trick it is.


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> cite impact va h-index emon bereh bala.


 

ma mokhlesim ostad .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

bsruzm said:


> That wasn't my point tagging you in my post other than that I respect 'your' thoughts but I really don't give a f*ck what Iran is or on what track or trick it is.


YEs, you don't give a fook about Iran this is why you and all other Torks are present here in Iranian section everyday and night, 24/7!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Enjoy:


----------



## bsruzm

scythian500 said:


> YEs, you don't give a fook about Iran this is why you and all other Torks are present here in Iranian section everyday and night, 24/7!!!


I don't give a f*ck, doesn't mean I hate Iran 
I speak in my name, I am rarely here and only in response to some.


----------



## scythian500

bsruzm said:


> I don't give a f*ck, doesn't mean I hate Iran
> I speak in my name, I am rarely here and only in response to some.


ok now that you responded Iranians, we would be happy to see you leaving here!! Iran is long gone for developing nations like Turkey or Arabs... Arab and Turk brother must deal with it...and leave Iranian fake stuff for IRanians and USA and somehow ISrael who really care about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

@scythian500 @haman10 @mohsen @Serpentine @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran

To those of you who follow Iranian weightlifting, can you tell me what on earth happened? In the Asian championship, Iran ranked second in the 105kg+. Bahdor Molaei only managed to:



> The Iranian lifted a total of 414kg with 178kg in the snatch and 236kg in the clean and jerk.



Tasnim News Agency - Iran’s Molaei Wins Silver at Asian Weightlifting Championship

He seems injured because these weights should be nothing for him, he should be lifting much more weights like he had done before. Also, where on earth is Behdad salimi??? Man we're losing our dominance in the heavyweight lifting division. We've lost the world championship twice already and now the asian championship too, all we have now is just the Olympics medals, but the way things are going, we may lose at the next Olympics too. Got quite peed off when I saw this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> He seems injured because these weights should be nothing for him, he should be lifting much more weights like he had done before. Also, where on earth is Behdad salimi??? Man we're losing our dominance in the heavyweight lifting division. We've lost the world championship twice already and now the asian championship too, all we have now is just the Olympics medals, but the way things are going, we may lose at the next Olympics too. Got quite peed off when I saw this news.


lol , bro no worries about that .

bahador has little experience on international stages and behdad doesn't even attend this champioships cause it holds little value for Iran . 

it's just like the asian games for volleyball when Iran's second team finished 2nd after japan's #1 team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> rahi aziz, man yadame shoma ghablana ye seri postaye amoozeshi mizashti too zaminehaye mokhtalef, az missle ta uav o sayere chiza, man nemitoonam peydashoon konam, mishe linkasho be man bedi, mikham az ye zaviye jadid bekhoonameshoon.


Amooooooozeshiiiiiiiiii ?? man ???? dadash man yadam nemiad dishab shaam chi khordam alan biam begam kojaye in forum chiiii goftam ?? Sticky thread kheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyli kam post neveshtam . bayad begardam.

az kodom zaviye mikhay bekhooni ? 

in 2 tash . amoozeshi nist . harfaay e aadi ...
Iran Military News | Page 17
Iranian Space program | Page 52

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

I have met some friendly Iranians in my lifetime, just wanted to stop by and say hello to you all. I am looking forward to having nice discussions. Enjoy your weekend.



The Last of us said:


> @scythian500 @haman10 @mohsen @Serpentine @rahi2357 @ResurgentIran
> 
> To those of you who follow Iranian weightlifting, can you tell me what on earth happened? In the Asian championship, Iran ranked second in the 105kg+. Bahdor Molaei only managed to:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasnim News Agency - Iran’s Molaei Wins Silver at Asian Weightlifting Championship
> 
> He seems injured because these weights should be nothing for him, he should be lifting much more weights like he had done before. Also, where on earth is Behdad salimi??? Man we're losing our dominance in the heavyweight lifting division. We've lost the world championship twice already and now the asian championship too, all we have now is just the Olympics medals, but the way things are going, we may lose at the next Olympics too. Got quite peed off when I saw this news.


In sports you never know who will win or lose. Don't worry about it too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Kebapçı Erhan said:


> I have met some friendly Iranians in my lifetime, just wanted to stop by and say hello to you all. I am looking forward to having nice discussions. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> 
> In sports you never know who will win or lose. Don't worry about it too much.


Real life is much different than pdf and internet. Hello mate.


bsruzm said:


> I don't give a f*ck, doesn't mean I hate Iran
> I speak in my name, I am rarely here and only in response to some.


How old are u btw? 14 or below that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@scythian500

یعنی واقعا اینا خوشگل نیستن?
میشه یه بازیگر زشت که من اونجا گذاشتم رو نام ببری و یه بازیگر خوشگل که به نظر خودت خوشگل هست.


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

2800 said:


> Real life is much different than pdf and internet. Hello mate.
> 
> How old are u btw? 14 or below that?


I agree.


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine shoma commente mano delete kardi?


----------



## Aramagedon

@scythian500 

Gel ke laghat nakedam

نه مثل اینکه رو دور جواب ندادن باشی عمرا جواب بدی.


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> @scythian500
> 
> Gel ke laghat nakedam
> 
> نه مثل اینکه رو دور جواب ندادن باشی عمرا جواب بدی.


farda javabeto midam bro..alan mashghoolam...


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> farda javabeto midam bro..alan mashghoolam...


Bashe. Rasti skypet chi bud?


----------



## scythian500

bsruzm said:


> What you stupidly call 'original location' is his brother Galip Kurdi:
> View attachment 255852
> 
> 
> What you did here is disgusting.


You could be wright but let's keep it an open eye thing..

I know you can read French:

Mort d’Aylan : mensonges, manipulation et vérité

Sick beyond belief! Little Aylan’s body was MOVED to stage ‘better shots’ for media jackals! | Knights Templar International



2800 said:


> Bashe. Rasti skypet chi bud?


Skype kie... Skype chie... ta PDF hast adam mire soraghe Paint akhe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> @Serpentine shoma commente mano delete kardi?


Bale man pak kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Abii said:


> What's disgusting is you trying to politicize these 2 children's death like this.



@Abii bro, how are you doing?


----------



## Abii

vsdoc said:


> @Abii bro, how are you doing?


Good, thanks man. Surprised you still remember me haha. It's been a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vsdoc

Abii said:


> Good, thanks man. Surprised you still remember me haha. It's been a while.



So did you revert eventually or are you still a statistical Muslim? 

What about the Bullet? Did you buy one?

Also what happened to Shahin Vatani, Iranzamin, Surenas and the other Iranian oldies here?


----------



## Abii

vsdoc said:


> So did you revert eventually or are you still a statistical Muslim?
> 
> What about the Bullet? Did you buy one?
> 
> Also what happened to Shahin Vatani, Iranzamin, Surenas and the other Iranian oldies here?


No, but if you remember I told you about my parent's Zoroastrian friend. She's still after me and wants to know why I haven't contacted her for reading material lol. 

I also lost interest in classic motorcycles. Half the reason is the pain in the *** licensing procedures here. I went and did my written motorcycle exam and passed it no problem, but then I had to go book a spot for a training class and that's where things stopped for me. You have to find time for that, then pay like 600 dollars for the class, then go book the actual exam. To do the actual exam I'd have to go find someone with a motorcycle license that's willing to ride a bike to the registry, b/c I wouldn't be able to ride it there myself. Just too much headache and I don't have time for it right now.


----------



## vsdoc

Abii said:


> No, but if you remember I told you about my parent's Zoroastrian friend. She's still after me and wants to know why I haven't contacted her for reading material lol.



So do you see any changes happening/picking up speed in Iran now that you and the US are friends again?

Or is the Syria stuff the big thing now?


----------



## Abii

vsdoc said:


> So do you see any changes happening/picking up speed in Iran now that you and the US are friends again?
> 
> Or is the Syria stuff the big thing now?


Iran and the US are far from friends, but things have definitely calmed down. Before, a war wasn't out of the question, now it's not even a talking point. As far as changes are concerned, the Arabs in charge will keep on poisoning the country with their arab venom. But normal people will have more breathing room in the coming years as sanctions slowly ease off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Abii

Are/were u a Muslim ?


----------



## vsdoc

Abii said:


> Iran and the US are far from friends, but things have definitely calmed down. Before, a war wasn't out of the question, now it's not even a talking point. As far as changes are concerned, the Arabs in charge will keep on poisoning the country with their arab venom. But normal people will have more breathing room in the coming years as sanctions slowly ease off.



But 3 years ago (its been that long .....) you were speaking about the Arabs going and a not-insignificant chunk of the populace reverting openly/coming out in the open and practicing Zoroastrianism.

Not yet?


----------



## Siavash

Cheghadr talkh bood! 3-2 be lahestan! Akheh chera! In Kovac chera natoonest in baazi ro tasbit koneh! 2-0 jolo bashi injoori bebazi!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

Guys did you see this Jeremy Courbyn guy in UK.
Jeremy Corbyn hails huge mandate as he sets out leftwing agenda | Politics | The Guardian
Labor party is going to be fun to watch next year. He looks like a decent guy. I don't know much about him but it seems he was against Iraq war and demands apology and supports Palestinians ... He seems to fit in Iran very well  Lets see if Labor wins and he sits in number 10! 

Is there any member from UK that can give insight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

King Salman visiting one of the Iranian wounded in KSA crane incident. That's nice of him, but haha, look how fast he wants to get out of there...he probably thought he would get contaminated by the Farsi Magi Virus.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642822802974769152

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Siavash

Madali said:


> King Salman visiting one of the Iranian wounded in KSA crane incident. That's nice of him, but haha, look how fast he wants to get out of there...he probably thought he would get contaminated by the Farsi Magi Virus.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/642822802974769152


Be nazar miad shash dareh!  Akheh in che joor visite!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Siavash said:


> Be nazar miad shash dareh!  Akheh in che joor visite!



Haha.As ghasresh omade birun, vah omade tu adamhaye mamuli. Sari mikhad bargardeh tu ghasre talayish.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Indian baadbahkt aast.


----------



## Siavash

From Fararu: سیاستمدار مخالف اسرائیل رهبر حزب کارگر انگلیس شد
"کوربین گیاهخوار است و الکل نمی‌نوشد، معمولا کت و شلوار و کراوات نمی‌پوشد، با صندل و کیفی روی شانه با دوچرخه و اتوبوس به پارلمان می‌رود، ماشین ندارد، "در خانه‌ای معمولی در محله‌ای معمولی زندگی می‌کند و هر سال پس از اعلام هزینه‌های نمایندگان پارلمان، نام او در بین نمایندگانی است که کمترین هزینه را داشته‌اند

seems to be a natural fit in Iran! Finally we got a party leader of our choice in UK!  I like this guy already! Need to read more about him....

Need to get back to my work ... too much PDF is preventing me from real WORD!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Good article worth the read about "Vela Incident" and its ongoing effects on Iran-US relations: Flash from the past: Why an apparent Israeli nuclear test in 1979 matters today | Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists

A portion from the article:

"
The thought that Israeli nuclear weapons could be a catalyst for a proliferation breakout in the region induced the UN General Assembly, on December 11, 1979, to adopt a resolution entitled “Israeli Nuclear Armament” in which it said that “the development of nuclear capability by Israel would further aggravate the already dangerous situation in the region and further threaten international peace and security.” The General Assembly then requested the Secretary-General, with the assistance of qualified experts, to prepare a study on Israeli nuclear armament. Accordingly, the Secretary-General appointed an international group of five scholars, denoted the “Group of Experts,” who completed and submitted their results on June 19, 1981. The study concluded that “the possession of nuclear weapons by Israel would be a seriously destabilizing factor in the already tense situation prevailing in the Middle East, in addition to being a serious danger to the cause of non-proliferation in general.” The study added that adherence by Israel to a nuclear-weapon free zone in the Middle East with accession to the NPT would “avoid the danger of a nuclear arms race in the Middle East.”

The report was completed less than two weeks after Israel’s attack on an Iraqi nuclear reactor. Still to come was an Israeli attack on a fledgling secret reactor site in Syria in 2007 and the Iran situation, showing that proliferation in the region was proceeding apace. The United States took no action in response to the UN report, which was about the dangers of nuclear weapons in the hands of an ally in the Middle East.

The report did not envision how Middle East politics would change in the following years—mainly because of the rise of Iran’s influence and power, aided by the ill-conceived US war with Iraq. The Arab monarchies, particularly the Saudis, are now more afraid of Iran and its nuclear potential than they are of Israel’s nuclear weapons. The core arguments for stopping Iran’s nuclear program could be said to be encapsulated in the quoted statements from the report of the Group of Experts, with “Israel” replaced by “Iran.”

The US response to those statements as applied to Israel was a virtual yawn, even though Israel had already violated the Limited Test Ban Treaty. Applying those statements to Iran, however—especially when coupled to Israel’s perception of an existential Iranian nuclear threat—galvanized the United States into organizing for action. The result was the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action—popularly referred to as “the Iran agreement”—a time-limited agreement significantly curtailing Iran’s nuclear program and its ability to quickly develop nuclear weapons. This agreement, which does not have the status of a treaty, will be backed up by the threat of the return of any sanctions on Iran that will have been removed via implementation of the agreement. The threat of military action also hovers in the background.

*Why the United States should admit that Israel and South Africa violated the Limited Test Ban Treaty.* The US dilemma is understandable. Israel’s half-century of refusing to publicly admit the existence of its nuclear arsenal would present difficulties for the bilateral relationship, if the United States were to unilaterally declare not only its knowledge of Israel’s weapons, but its knowledge of Israel’s violation of the Limited Test Ban Treaty.

But must the United States accept forever a position of silence—one that diminishes US credibility as a champion of international arms control agreements? It may be that admitting the existence of Israel’s nuclear arsenal would present some additional problems for regional peace and politics in the Middle East today, but would they be as dire as suggested by the Group of Experts in 1981? Thirty-six years have passed since the (A) 747 event, and there is widespread understanding—including among Israel’s adversaries in the Middle East—that Israel has amassed a significant nuclear arsenal (believed to range from 80-200 warheads). So it isn’t the case that an admission of the arsenal by Israel or the United States would be treated as a revelation of heretofore-unknown facts. Arab leaders understand that their security is enhanced by the NPT and would suffer were they to abandon the treaty. And the lesson of sanctions for Iran is now out there for potential proliferators to see. Thus, rhetoric aside, the admission by Israel or the United States of Israel’s nuclear weapons status is unlikely to cause a political tsunami in the United Nations, or sweep aside the NPT, or otherwise cause a move by a group of countries to leave that treaty.

Continuing to hide Israel’s testing violation is a direct counter to the US claim that it stands for the rule of law and implies that the United States cannot be counted on to defend treaties if they are violated by Israel. This failure fosters cynicism about the seriousness of the United States and its allies on the restraining of nuclear weapons. In the wake of the Iran agreement, it underscores concerns that the United States has double standards on arms control when Israel is involved.

Just as it is appropriate to demand that Iran be transparent about its nuclear history in relation to its NPT violations, it is appropriate to demand that Israel and South Africa be transparent regarding their activities surrounding the violation of the Limited Test Ban Treaty. An investigation by the United Nations (via the International Atomic Energy Agency) of the Vela event with the full cooperation of its members would be an appropriate step toward resolving this issue. Surely, a credible claim of a violation of the LTBT deserves no less, especially at a time when nuclear sensitivities in the Middle East and elsewhere have reached such a high level.

The question is: What should the international community do about Israel’s and South Africa’s violation? Perhaps some would argue that a violation of a nuclear arms control treaty occurring decades ago should be treated as if a statute of limitations applies. But that violation has undoubtedly aided the development of sophisticated nuclear weapons that can murder millions. There should be no statute of limitations for any violation of international law that has resulted or can result in a holocaust. The ultimate decision on sanctions for the violation should be left to the United Nations.

In any case, if the US government’s silence and cover-up of Israel’s violation of the Limited Test Ban Treaty continues, and the arms control and nonproliferation community acquiesces in it, what shall we make of all the grand-sounding rhetoric we have heard for more than four decades about the importance of international nuclear arms control treaties?

"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

واکنش مقامات و رسانه‌های جهان به پیروزی سیاستمدار حامی ایران و حزب‌الله در انگلیس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Siavash said:


> From Fararu: سیاستمدار مخالف اسرائیل رهبر حزب کارگر انگلیس شد
> "کوربین گیاهخوار است و الکل نمی‌نوشد، معمولا کت و شلوار و کراوات نمی‌پوشد، با صندل و کیفی روی شانه با دوچرخه و اتوبوس به پارلمان می‌رود، ماشین ندارد، "در خانه‌ای معمولی در محله‌ای معمولی زندگی می‌کند و هر سال پس از اعلام هزینه‌های نمایندگان پارلمان، نام او در بین نمایندگانی است که کمترین هزینه را داشته‌اند
> 
> seems to be a natural fit in Iran! Finally we got a party leader of our choice in UK!  I like this guy already! Need to read more about him....
> 
> Need to get back to my work ... too much PDF is preventing me from real WORD!


He's had 2 jobs in his life outside of politics. Basically he's a career politician. Just b/c he dresses like a commoner and is against Israel (who the **** cares?) it doesn't mean he's a good fit for Iran! Plus, he's the opposition leader, not the leader of the ruling party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> He's had 2 jobs in his life outside of politics. Basically he's a career politician. Just b/c he dresses like a commoner and is against Israel (who the **** cares?) it doesn't mean he's a good fit for Iran! Plus, he's the opposition leader, not the leader of the ruling party.



They are already accusing him of being a communist and a 'threat' to England's national security.

David Cameron claims Jeremy Corbyn is a 'threat to national security' - UK Politics - UK - The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*مفتی سعودی:جرثقیل در مسجد الحرام سجده کرد*
"عادل الکلبانی" در تویتر خود نوشت: "باید بررسی کرد که چرا بقیه جرثقیل ها سجده نکردند، شاید آنها لیبرال هستند."


ه گزارش مشرق، اظهارات متفاوت یک مفتی سعودی در خصوص حادثه مرگبار سقوط جرثقیل در مکه، با واکنش و اعتراضهای فراوانی در عربستان همراه شد. 

"عادل الکلبانی" در تویتر خود نوشت: "باید بررسی کرد که چرا بقیه جرثقیل ها سجده نکردند، شاید آنها لیبرال هستند."

سایت "الوطن" نوشت، فعالان سعودی در شبکه‌های اجتماعی اعتراضهای بسیاری را علیه الکلبانی مطرح کرده اند، زیرا این اظهارات وی درحالی مطرح شده است که بیشتر مسؤولان سعودی دلیل این حادثه را قضا و قدر و خواست خدا، و همچنین بدی آب و هوا اعلام کردند.

جمعه گذشته بر اثر سقوط مرگبار یک جرثقیل غولپیکر در مسجد الحرام در مکه مکرمه 107 نفر از حجاج کشته و 238 تن دیگر مجروح شدند.

ناوهواپیمابر آمریکا متوجه حضور زیردریایی ایران در کنار خود نشد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

علیرضا نوری‌زاده کیست؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

علت اصلی سقوط جرثقیل در مکه فاش شد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*هشدار درباره تجزیه استان الانبار توسط آمریکا*
سخنگوی عشایری که در استان الانبارعراق با داعش می جنگند، در باره خطر تجزیه استان الانبار در صورت آزاد سازی آن به دست آمریکا هشدار داد.
به گزارش مشرق، سایت سومریه نیوز روز یکشنبه به نقل از محمد الهراط سخنگوی عشایر مبارز در استان الانبار که با داعش می جنگند، آمریکا را به عدم مبارزه جدی با داعش متهم کرد و گفت: آمریکایی ها در آزادسازی استان الانبار جدی نیستند و ما برای خود ننگ می دانیم که آمریکایی ها استان الانبار را آزاد کنند.

الهراط افزود: همگان می دانند که توطئه ها و نقشه های زیادی برای استان الانبار کشیده شده و در حال اجراست و این استان اگر به دست آمریکایی ها آزاد شود، با سرنوشت تقسیم و تجزیه مواجه خواهد شد.
سخنگوی عشایر ضد داعش استان الانبار اعلام کرد: عشایری که در استان الانبار با داعش می جنگند، هرگز تقسیم و تجزیه استان خود را نخواهد پذیرفت.

آزادسازی الانبار به دست آمریکا مایه ننگ است

وی اعلام کرد که قادر به آزادسازی استان خود هستیم و آزاد سازی الانبار به دست آمریکا مایه ننگ است.

سخنگوی عشایری مبارز در استان الانبار که با داعش می جنگند، خاطرنشان کرد، عشایر استان الانبار می توانند با سلاح های سبک خود شهرهایشان را از سیطره داعش آزاد کنند.

الهراط گفت: اگر فشارهایی که برای جلوگیری از آزادسازی استان الانبار اعمال می شود، پایان یابد؛ این استان آزاد خواهد شد.

بنابر گزارش های رسیده عشایری که در استان الانبار با داعش می جنگند، با مشکل کمبود اسلحه و مهمات مواجه هستند.

ساخت بالگرد تهاجمی نسل چهارم در چین+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*شاهزاده عربستانی، تشیع را «دین بت‌پرستی» خواند*
یک شاهزاده عربستانی مدعی شد تشیع دین بت‌پرستی است و پیروان این مذهب مشرک هستند.


به گزارش مشرق،‌ «فیصل بن مشعل آل سعود» امیر منطقه «القصیم» عربستان با اتهام‌زنی‌هایی به شیعه اعلام کرد تشیع و اسماعیلیه دین‌هایی بت‌پرستانه هستند.

فیصل بن مشعل در مقاله‌ای که روز جمعه (دو روز پیش) در روزنامه «الجزیره» عربستان چاپ شد، نوشت: پیروان این مذهب مشرک هستند.

وی سپس «محمد بن عبدالوهاب» موسس وهابیت را ستود و مدعی شد دعوت وی علیه بدعت و شرک بوده است.

مقاله این شاهزاده عربستانی با عنوان «چرا به سلفیت و روش عربستان حمله می‌کنند» سر و صدای بسیاری در شبکه‌های اجتماعی اینترنتی به راه انداخت.

منطقه قصیم عربستان به منبع افراط‌گرایی دینی در عربستان و مرکز صدور فتواهایی افراطی معروف است.

*LOOK AT THIS!!*


Norse Attack Map

*اگر رییس جمهور بودم در نانو ثانیه به ایران حمله می‌کردم*
یک نامزد جمهوری‌خواه اسبق ریاست جمهوری آمریکا در سخنانی ضد ایرانی خواهان حمله برق‌ آسا به تاسیسات ایران شد.


 به گزارش مشرق، «میشل باکمن» نماینده جمهوری‌خواه پیشین مجلس نمایندگان آمریکا از ایالت مینه سوتا در سخنانی پیرامون حمله به ایران گفت،بمباران فعالانه تاسیسات هسته‌ای ایران اقدامی در مسیر صلح و تنها روش قابل اعتماد و درست برای متوقف کردن کشوری از توسعه سلاح هسته‌ای است.

باکمن در گفت‌وگو با وبگاه آمریکایی «ورلدنت دیلی» گفت: « تنها یک روش درست و قابل اعتماد برای متوقف کردن کشوری سرکش از دست‌یابی به سلاح هسته‌ای وجود دارد و کشوری چون آمریکا با برتری نظامی باید بمب‌های خود را بر تاسیسات هسته‌ای آن‌ها پرتاب کند. این کار صلح و نه جنگ نامیده می‌شود.»

باکمن که در سال 2012 نامزد ریاست جمهوری آمریکا بود و نیز در کمیته اطلاعات مجلس نمایندگان آمریکا نیز عضویت داشت در ادامه افزود: «اگر من رییس جمهور بودم، در یک نانو ثانیه ایران را بمباران می‌کردم.»

وی در ادامه افزود: «ما باید نیروهای نظامی خود را برای حمله به ایران اعزام می‌کردیم و آن‌گاه در 8 هفته تمام مباحث مربوط به ایران برطرف شده‌ بودند و جهان از شر تهدید هسته‌ای ایران رها شده بود.»

باکمن چهارشنبه گذشته نیز در گفت‌وگویی با وبگاه «دیلی کالر» و در حین شرکت در تجمع ضد برجام گفت: «ما درباره بمباران مراکز خرید ایران و کشته شدن بیگناهان صحبت نمی‌کنیم. ما درباره از بین بردن جنگ افزارهای مرگبار صحبت می‌کنیم. ما فردو را می‌شناسیم.بروید آن‌جا را نابود کنید و به ماجرا خاتمه دهید و تمرکز خود را بر موارد دیگری معطوف کنید.»

تجمع خیالی که از سایت منافقین سردرآورد+تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> They are already accusing him of being a communist and a 'threat' to England's national security.
> 
> David Cameron claims Jeremy Corbyn is a 'threat to national security' - UK Politics - UK - The Independent


What does it have to do with what I said?


----------



## scythian500

*رادار 1000کیلومتری ایران در آستانه عملیاتی شدن*
جدیدترین رادار قرارگاه پدافند هوایی خاتم الانبیا(ص)، با نام «قائم آل محمد» در حال نصب و راه اندازی در یکی از نقاط کشور است.
به گزارش مشرق، جدیدترین رادار برد بلند قرارگاه پدافند هوایی خاتم الانبیا(ص)، با نام «قائم آل محمد» در آستانه عملیاتی شدن است.

برد این رادار 1000 کیلومتر بوده که با نصب شدن در مناطق مختلف پدافندی می‌تواند نقش موثری در رصد تحرکات منطقه‌ای داشته باشد.

به گفته امیر فرزاد اسماعیلی فرمانده قرارگاه پدافند هوایی این رادار در حال نصب و راه اندازی در یکی از نقاط کشور است.

چندی پیش نیز دومین رادار سه بعدی برد بلند با نام «قدیر» در جنوب غرب کشور با حضور فرمانده قرارگاه پدافند هوایی خاتم‌الانبیا به بهره‌برداری عملیاتی رسید.

رادار کیهانی سپهر با برد 2هزار و 500 تا 3هزار کیلومتر نیز در مرحله تولید و نصب قرار دارد و تست‌های اولیه آن در میدان انجام شده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

نقش کشورهای شرق در صنعت موشک در گذار تاریخ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/6/23/1222164_338.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> What does it have to do with what I said?



Now that I look at it, nothing specific with your post. I think I just quoted you because you were talking about Corbyn, trying to 'add' to the conversation, not arguing, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

Abii said:


> He's had 2 jobs in his life outside of politics. Basically he's a career politician. Just b/c he dresses like a commoner and is against Israel (who the **** cares?) it doesn't mean he's a good fit for Iran! Plus, he's the opposition leader, not the leader of the ruling party.


It's chill thread, comments are with a little scrap of sarcasm and humor! If labor wins next year he could become leader of ruling party. That is the whole point of new attacks on him.



scythian500 said:


> نقش کشورهای شرق در صنعت موشک در گذار تاریخ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/6/23/1222164_338.mp4


This is the link to crane crash


----------



## Siavash

so true:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Siavash said:


> From Fararu: سیاستمدار مخالف اسرائیل رهبر حزب کارگر انگلیس شد
> "کوربین گیاهخوار است و الکل نمی‌نوشد، معمولا کت و شلوار و کراوات نمی‌پوشد، با صندل و کیفی روی شانه با دوچرخه و اتوبوس به پارلمان می‌رود، ماشین ندارد، "در خانه‌ای معمولی در محله‌ای معمولی زندگی می‌کند و هر سال پس از اعلام هزینه‌های نمایندگان پارلمان، نام او در بین نمایندگانی است که کمترین هزینه را داشته‌اند
> 
> seems to be a natural fit in Iran! Finally we got a party leader of our choice in UK!  I like this guy already! Need to read more about him....
> 
> Need to get back to my work ... too much PDF is preventing me from real WORD!


This man will never get to power. At a time when current political balance is moving towards far-right even from conservatives, this man who is a far-left maniac is chosen as the leader of labour but it will only mean labour won't be elected for a loooooong time and it will even lose the popularity it has now.


----------



## scythian500

وقتی مدافعان یمنی با موشک 40 ساله اسطوره آبرامزهای سعودی را شکستند +عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

سردار سلامی:
*سپاه هیچ محدودیتی در شلیک موشک‌ ندارد/ موشک منحصر به فردی داریم که شاید فقط روسیه و آمریکا مثل آن را داشته باشند*
جانشین فرمانده کل سپاه گفت: هر پایگاه هوایی امریکا که پرنده‌هایش توان رسیدن به آسمان ایران را دارند و ناوهای هواپیمابر آنها، در تیررس موشک‌های بالستیک نقطه‌زن و منحصربه‌فرد و پهپادهای ایران است.


به گزارش مشرق، سردار حسین سلامی جانشین فرمانده کل سپاه طی سخنانی در برنامه زنده تلویزیونی با اشاره به اشراف همه جانبه سپاه بر تحرکات بیگانگان در آبهای اطراف ایران گفت: ما بصورت شبانه‌روزی همه تحرکات خلیج فارس،دریای عمان و بخشی از اقیانوس هند و هرجایی که مستقیم یا غیرمستقیم با امنیت ملی ما ارتباط دارد را رصد می‌کنیم.

وی تاکید کرد: این کنترلها توسط گشتهای اطلاعاتی امنیتی، پهپادها، رادارهای مدرن و ابزار پیچیده جنگ الکترونیک صورت می‌‌گیرد.

جانشین فرمانده کل سپاه افزود: هر پایگاه هوایی امریکا که پرنده‌هایش توان رسیدن به آسمان ایران را دارند و ناوهای هواپیمابر آنها در تیررس موشک‌های بالستیک نقطه‌زن و منحصربه‌فرد و پهپادهای ایران است.

*سلامی ادامه داد: سپاه پاسداران دارای پهپادی با برد 3هزار کیلومتر رفت و برگشت با توان شناسایی و تهاجم است.*

سردار سلامی خاطرنشان کرد: ما به طور شبانه‌روز بر تمامی تحرکات اطراف ایران نظارت می‌کنیم و هیچ نقطه‌ای در حوزه امنیت ایران نیست که از رصد سپاه و ارتش خارج باشد و ما در این زمینه هیچ شکاف و خلأیی نداریم.

وی در خصوص توانمندی موشکی نیز اظهار داشت: هیچ محدودیتی در پرتاب موشک‌ها به هر تعداد از اهداف وجود ندارد و همه این توانمندی چه در زیر زمین و چه در آشکار، هر جا که لازم باشد آماده است.

وی در پاسخ به سؤالی در خصوص اینکه گفته می‌شود نیروهای نظامی ایران حضور مستقیم در سوریه دارند، ضمن رد این موضوع گفت: در این خصوص دو حالت متصور است، یا ما در کشورهایی مثل سوریه و عراق حضور داریم و آمریکایی‌ها با همه آن ابزارهای مورد ادعایشان در حوزه‌های اطلاعاتی و شناسایی عاجز از دیدن ما هستند یا اینکه ما در این کشورها حضور مستقیم نداریم که دومی درست است.

وی حضور نیروهای نظامی در سوریه را در حوزه‌های مشورتی عنوان کرد و افزود: ما معتقدیم آنها باید با استفاده از نیروهای خودشان به مقابله با دشمن بپردازند.

سلامی در خصوص نیروی قدس سپاه نیز گفت: این نیرو، واحد نظامی مشخصی ندارد و حوزه کاری آنها انتقال تجربیات و مدیریت اتفاقات است و استراتژی ما در حال حاضر حضور مستقیم نظامی در هیچ کشوری نیست.

جانشین فرمانده کل سپاه ضمن تکذیب حضور سردار قاسم سلیمانی در روسیه، آن را جنگ روانی آمریکایی‌ها و ایجاد شبهه‌افکنی در این خصوص ارزیابی کرد.

وی ادامه داد: سالهاست که قدرت نظامی آمریکایی‌ها ساقط شده و مدت‌های مدیدی است ما تمام نقاط ضعف و قدرت آنها را در منطقه و جاهای دیگر رصد می‌کنیم.

*سلامی خاطرنشان کرد: هر کجا که آمریکایی‌ها هواپیماهایشان توانمندی رسیدن به آسمان ایران را داشته با شد، با بسته‌های دفاعی ما مواجه خواهد شد که به شکل نامحدود به آنها آسیب می‌زند.*

*وی تصریح کرد: ما موشک بالستیک منحصر به فردی داریم که شاید فقط روسیه و آمریکا آن را داشته باشند و مقابله با این موشک تقریباً غیر ممکن است.*

سلامی در پاسخ به سؤالی در خصوص ورود سپاه به جریانات سیاسی اظهار داشت: سپاه پاسداران از هیچ جریان و حزبی حمایت نکرده و شأن خود را اجل از این مسائل می‌داند.

وی در عین حال خاطرنشان کرد: البته ما دارای شناخت و بصیرت بوده و اوضاع را رصد می‌کنیم، اما هیچ دخالتی در امور سیاسی نمی‌کنیم و این از خطوط قرمزی است که هم رهبری معظم انقلاب و هم قانون اساسی به آن تأکید کرده و سپاه نیز خود را ملزم به آن می‌داند.

وی در بخش دیگری از سخنان خود اظهار داشت: سپاه پاسداران مأموریت وسیع امنیتی داشته و دارای شبکه‌های اطلاعاتی نیرومند و گسترش‌یافته در محیط داخل و خارج است که از این موضوع برای پشتیبانی از مأموریت های سپاه استفاده می‌شود.

سردار سلامی در خصوص عملکرد سپاه در حوزه جنگ‌های سایبری نیز اظهار داشت: امروز نبردها در جهان به لحاظ ماهیت در حال دگرگونی و تنوع است و یکی از عرصه‌های خطرناک و ویرانگری که دشمن با تلفیق فناوری‌های اطلاعاتی و جنبه‌های علوم روانشناختی از آن استفاده می‌کند، تحت عنوان جنگ‌های سایبری است که این یک عرصه جدید در نبرد است.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: کشور ما و به خصوص سپاه پاسداران چون همواره خود را با اقتضائات جدید تطبیق می‌دهند و هرگز خود را از توانمندی‌های دشمن عقب نگه نمی‌دارند، سعی کرده تا به توانمندی‌های قابل قبولی در عرصه سایبری برسد و ما بازدارندگی سایبری را در سطح بالایی توسعه داده‌ایم.

سلامی تأکید کرد: اگر دشمن بخواهد در این زمینه کشور ما را آزار دهد، پاسخ‌های ویرانگری به آن خواهیم داد که این توانمندی امروز وجود دارد.

وی در عین حال تصریح کرد: ما ابتدا به ساکن به هیچ کشوری حملات سایبری نمی‌کنیم اما اگر کشوری بخواهد با ما وارد جنگ در این حوزه شود، قاعدتاً به آن پاسخ‌های مخربی خواهیم داد و در این زمینه اعلام می‌کنیم که ما در لبه تکنولوژی حرکت می‌کنیم، هم نیروی انسانی هوشمند داریم و هم از دانش آن بهره‌مندیم.

سلامی در خصوص رابطه سپاه با رسانه‌ها نیز گفت: بالاخره برخی از رسانه‌ها منعکس‌کننده بخش‌هایی از دیدگاه‌های سپاه هستند و وقتی یک نیروی دفاعی در سطح سپاه پاسداران می‌خواهد عملیات روانی انجام دهد، یک بخش از این کارکرد در حوزه رسانه‌ای است و ما به این حوزه با دید یک جنگ رسانه‌ای و روانی نگاه می‌کنیم و معتقدیم یک نیروی انقلابی حتماً باید رسانه داشته باشد و ما این تفکر را قبول نداریم که فقط باید با سلاح بجنگیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Azizam said:


> This man will never get to power. At a time when current political balance is moving towards far-right even from conservatives, this man who is a far-left maniac is chosen as the leader of labour but it will only mean labour won't be elected for a loooooong time and it will even lose the popularity it has now.


So you think UKIP will gain upper hand with Jeremy elected in Labour? Wouldn't this deprive Conservatives the absolute majority they need?


----------



## Azizam

Siavash said:


> So you think UKIP will gain upper hand with Jeremy elected in Labour? Wouldn't this deprive Conservatives the absolute majority they need?


I don't think it will be UKIP but conservatives will surely get a boost because they now increasingly viewed as the "least evil" and it will also shrink the numbers of labour supporters. UKIP on the other hand solely survived on Nigel Farage and the rest of the party is quite useless and done much to discredit the party. 

I think what's going on in the UK is that the population is shifting towards far-right but there isn't a proper party to represent them. UKIP took advantage of it but wasn't successful enough and even conservatives are also trying to appeal to far-right with some of their policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Siavash said:


> so true:


True or false, the fat lady sang decades ago. It's done. Now it's time to move on and build a proper future with the realities that they face. I know it's cliche, but look at Japan and Germany. 

But alas, the stupidity of the Middle Eastern mind knows no limits. Keep throwing stones till eternity while Israel takes over the last inch of your land. How many times have they gone to war? Each time they lost more. Accept defeat and become civilized. Israel is a nuclear power with the support of the entirety of the civilized world. They won't break, not in this lifetime. Time for the Palis to grow a set of balls and man up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Iranian public opinion poll on nuclear deal, by University of Maryland's Center for International and Security Studies with survey conducted from Toronto, Canada employing RDD landline sampling: http://www.cissm.umd.edu/sites/default/files/CISSM-PA Iranian Public Opinion on the Nuclear Agreement 090915 FINAL-LR.pdf

Here are some of the big points:

a)
76% of Iranians approve of the deal
21% do not approve of it

b)
80% of people see the deal as either beneficial to Iran or as an outright victory
18% of people see the deal as a loss for Iran

c)
65% of people perceive P5+1 made significant concessions to Iran
40% of people perceive Iran made significant concessions to P5+1

d)
82% of Iranians believe Iranian negotiators performed a good job.
14% of Iranians believe Iranian negotiators did a poor job

e)
94% of the people consider the development of nuclear program to be important

f)
77% of Iranians believe if Majles comes to conclusion that the deal is against Iran's national interests, then Majles should be able to block the deal
16% of Iranians believe Majles should not be given the power to block the deal

g)
75% of Iranians say the nuclear deal has caused to improve their opinion of Rouhani
14% say the deal negatively affected their opinion of Rouhani

h)
89% of people have a favorable opinion of Rouhani
9% of people have a negative opinion of Rouhani

i)
60% of Iranians prefer Rouhani supporters to win most of the Majles seats in the coming election
22% of Iranians prefer Rouhani critics to win most of the Majles seats in the coming election

j)
89% of the people have a positive opinion of Zarif
5% of the people have a negative opinion of Zarif

k)
62% of people have a favorable view of Ahmadinejad a decrease from 67% in July
35% of people have negative view of Ahmadinejad

l)
43% of people have a favorable view of Jalili
28% have unfavorable views of Jalili and 23% do not recognize his name

===============================

But the devil is in the detail as they say.

There are serious misperception about the deal among Iranians, over issues such as what Iran has given up and what it will get in return and in what sequence. Iranians appear to be grossly misinformed about the deal's implementation sequence for instance with 77% believing sanctions are going to be lifted before or at the same time as Iran implements the deal which is not the case as per the agreement. Only 16% of Iranians correctly believe that sanctions will remain in place until Iran verifiably completes its obligations under the deal. 

Many believe Iran has not given up much and is going to receive total lifting of sanctions and huge improvement in economy for example the majority of Iranians incorrectly believe Iran has not accepted any restriction in nuclear R&D. Overall these people who are misinformed about the deal, are the ones who for the most part support the deal.

The people who follow BBC or VOA were more likely to be misinformed and support the deal than people who were not following BBC or VOA.

If survey is controlled for these misperceptions then only half of Iranians will support the deal.

For alot of other interesting parameters, questions and their complete results please see the above link.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Siavash

This was interesting!
"برای جوانان ایرانی ثروت مهم‌تر از آزادی است" | Tavaana Article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


> True or false, the fat lady sang decades ago. It's done. Now it's time to move on and build a proper future with the realities that they face. I know it's cliche, but look at Japan and Germany.
> 
> But alas, the stupidity of the Middle Eastern mind knows no limits. Keep throwing stones till eternity while Israel takes over the last inch of your land. How many times have they gone to war? Each time they lost more. Accept defeat and become civilized. Israel is a nuclear power with the support of the entirety of the civilized world. They won't break, not in this lifetime. Time for the Palis to grow a set of balls and man up.



You as a Persian should be siding with Israel over Palestinians (which you might be doing already). For the small naive minority of relgious Persians I honestly say, jewish Israelis are 10 times better for you than Sunni Arabs. They would certainly have less racial and religious grudges than what Sunni Arabs would have against Persians. The jewish Israelis also gained the benefit of the European enlightenment which made them more fit to the 21st century. Whereas Sunni Arabs had Saddam who put them 800 years behind the rest of the World.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Full Moon said:


> You as a Persian should be siding with Israel over Palestinians (which you might be doing). For the small naive minority of relgious Persians I honestly say, jewish Israelis is 10 times better for you than Sunni Arabs. They would certainly have less racial and religious grudges than what Sunni Arabs would have against Persians. The jewish Israelis also gained the benefit of the European enlightenment which made them more fit to the 21st century. Whereas Sunni Arabs had Saddam who put them 800 years behind the rest World.


One thing Full moon. As a Persian or better say Iranian so my Kurdish and Azeri brothers that I like and respect could also join the camp, never in Iran had I once felt about Sunni and Shia divide even for a sec. Still I don't get it when I see this debate in news and from Arab friends. Interesting for you I served 26 months (had an interesting engineering project) in Parchin and my commander was a Sunni Kurd. A lovable and decent man who served in special forces, telling me of stories of how they kicked Saddam forces in several infiltrating mission (sometime sI think to go and find him again) .
I firmly believe the doctrine of Islam in Iran is not supporting Shia Sunni separation but I believe there are hands in the region that do want that. Think about it for a second, you have a bunch ruling in Iran that get their powers from preaching faith and living in a region and a world where 80% are Sunni Muslim and surrounded by such. Do you think such a system would be suicidal to preach divide or unity? Forget about being brothers just think strategically! Hope those fanning the divide and false believes realize what they are doing to humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Siavash said:


> One thing Full moon. As a Persian or better say Iranian so my Kurdish and Azeri brothers that I like and respect could also join the camp, never in Iran had I once felt about Sunni and Shia divide even for a sec. Still I don't get it when I see this debate in news and from Arab friends. Interesting for you I served 26 months (had an interesting engineering project) in Parchin and my commander was a Sunni Kurd. A lovable and decent man who served in special forces, telling me of stories of how they kicked Saddam forces in several infiltrating mission (sometime sI think to go and find him again) .
> I firmly believe the doctrine of Islam in Iran is not supporting Shia Sunni separation but I believe there are hands in the region that do want that. Think about it for a second, you have a bunch ruling in Iran that get their powers from preaching faith and living in a region and a world where 80% are Sunni Muslim and surrounded by such. Do you think such a system would be suicidal to preach divide or unity? Forget about being brothers just think strategically! Hope those fanning the divide and false believes realize what they are doing to humanity.


you know what your problem is siavash ? you're talking to a creature from lizrdlandyard who cannot possibly grasp what you're telling him . 

don't waste your time man

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Siavash said:


> One thing Full moon. As a Persian or better say Iranian so my Kurdish and Azeri brothers that I like and respect could also join the camp, never in Iran had I once felt about Sunni and Shia divide even for a sec. Still I don't get it when I see this debate in news and from Arab friends. Interesting for you I served 26 months (had an interesting engineering project) in Parchin and my commander was a Sunni Kurd. A lovable and decent man who served in special forces, telling me of stories of how they kicked Saddam forces in several infiltrating mission (sometime sI think to go and find him again) .
> I firmly believe the doctrine of Islam in Iran is not supporting Shia Sunni separation but I believe there are hands in the region that do want that. Think about it for a second, you have a bunch ruling in Iran that get their powers from preaching faith and living in a region and a world where 80% are Sunni Muslim and surrounded by such. Do you think such a system would be suicidal to preach divide or unity? Forget about being brothers just think strategically! Hope those fanning the divide and false believes realize what they are doing to humanity.



Denying the sectarianism in Iran or in KSA won't do anybody any favor. Both countries are sectarian to their cores. Please note that I wasn't speaking about the Sunni-Shia division in the classic sense. I was simply telling @Abii (who is an atheist Persian as he confirmed many times) that he should favor Israelis over Palestinians because they are far more friendlier to Persians. The same goes with GCC Arabs. They are 1000 times worse than Israelis in their animosity towards Persians.

Try not to be diplomatic with facts and truths. Say them as they are and things could get better over time.


----------



## saima naaz

what kind of language use here


----------



## SOHEIL

saima naaz said:


> what kind of language use here



Ha?


----------



## Commandant

haman10 said:


> Hey bro , Wazzzaaap ?
> 
> haven't seen you around much . good to have you back . we need professionals in this forum .



chaker dadash golam

Salam & Doroud

I forgot my password and after I changed my windows I couldn't sign in anymore!
But at last recovered it via Email 

Now I'm back, and from now on I'll camp here 

tag me anywhere that I'm needed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Commandant said:


> chaker dadash golam
> 
> Salam & Doroud
> 
> I forgot my password and after I changed my windows I couldn't sign in anymore!
> But at last recovered it via Email
> 
> Now I'm back, and from now on I'll camp here
> 
> tag me anywhere that I'm needed


Fadat dadashi . nokaram .

@Serpentine (ya hamoon era-923 khodemoon  ) commandant ru ke az military mishnasi ? agha een shadidan material "professional member" shodan hast . 

migam shoma azash bekhah hamin thread Iran navy ro yek tekooni behesh bede kheyli sooto koore 

savademoon ghad nemide vagarna ma ham komak mikardim , lol .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Commandant said:


> chaker dadash golam
> 
> Salam & Doroud
> 
> I forgot my password and after I changed my windows I couldn't sign in anymore!
> But at last recovered it via Email
> 
> Now I'm back, and from now on I'll camp here
> 
> tag me anywhere that I'm needed



Salam ostad. agha ma inja kambude karbare ba etelaate khube nezami darim, khosusan dar bakhshe navy va zerehi. agar shoma betuni bishtar faaliat bokoni inja kheili khub mishe. enshala bad az yek modat ham moarefi mikonam shoma ro baraie title Think-tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

@WebMaster @waz @Irfan Baloch @Horus 

Why was my thread in the announcement section deleted? 

@Serpentine bro,I opened a thread in the announcement section because after 2 weeks, the staff members would not reply to a thread I made in the GH section. I opened a thread yesterday in the announcement section asking them why they would not reply there, and instead of doing anything, they just deleted the thread I made in the announcement section. 

These people claim they have 'nothing against' Iranian members here but clearly you can see here the disregards they have for us and they don't even bother to make a reply to and instead try to shut out our enquiries. Regardless of whatever their reply would be, they don't even bother to making a simple reply to it even though I have asked them now multiple times as to why they ignore my thread.

@haman10 @Daneshmand @Arminkh @New @kollang @Kiarash @SOHEIL @rahi2357

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> Why was my thread in the announcement section deleted?


what was it about bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> what was it about bro ?



I've been banned from the middle east section for months now and I asked if I could be unbanned. They ban Iranian members no problem but the ISIS supporters and these other terrorists sympathiser are allowed to roam freely there.

Anyway, many people tag me in that section and I can't reply, so I asked the mods if they could unban me but after 3 weeks they did not even make a single comment, so I asked again last week but still nothing, they were deliberately ignoring the thread. Then yesterday I opened another thread, this time in the announcement section asking why they're ignoring my enquiry but they deleted it and did nothing again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> I've been banned from the middle east section for months now and I asked if I could be unbanned. They ban Iranian members no problem but the ISIS supporters and these other terrorists sympathiser are allowed to roam freely there.
> 
> Anyway, many people tag me in that section and I can't reply, so I asked the mods if they could unban me but after 3 weeks they did not even make a single comment, so I asked again last week but still nothing, they were deliberately ignoring the thread. Then yesterday I opened another thread, this time in the announcement section asking why they're ignoring my enquiry but they deleted it and did nothing again.


WTF 

terrorist supporters like blackeagle are allowed to post , but you're not ? thats so amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

The Last of us said:


> @WebMaster @waz @Irfan Baloch @Horus
> 
> Why was my thread in the announcement section deleted?
> 
> @Serpentine bro,I opened a thread in the announcement section because after 2 weeks, the staff members would not reply to a thread I made in the GH section. I opened a thread yesterday in the announcement section asking them why they would not reply there, and instead of doing anything, they just deleted the thread I made in the announcement section.
> 
> These people claim they have 'nothing against' Iranian members here but clearly you can see here the disregards they have for us and they don't even bother to make a reply to and instead try to shut out our enquiries. Regardless of whatever their reply would be, they don't even bother to making a simple reply to it even though I have asked them now multiple times as to why they ignore my thread.
> 
> @haman10 @Daneshmand @Arminkh @New @kollang @Kiarash @SOHEIL @rahi2357



Create it again in GHQ. Couldn't find one. Whining in announcement section is not allowed, same thing is in this thread.

Plus, if you don't like the forum. Best thing to do is to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

WebMaster said:


> Create it again in GHQ. Couldn't find one. Whining in announcement section is not allowed, same thing is in this thread.
> 
> Plus, if you don't like the forum. Best thing to do is to leave.


Tried to put the link but it says "Error".
I bumped the thread there so you should see it there now.

Don't worry, continue this discrimination against Iranians then I will leave and so will other Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Commandant

@Serpentine @haman10 
fadatoun
be rouye cheshm
faghat man revale in jaro nemidounam che jourie, akhbaro tarjome konam english?
baraye shorou ye task be man bedin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Commandant said:


> @Serpentine @haman10
> fadatoun
> be rouye cheshm
> faghat man revale in jaro nemidounam che jourie, akhbaro tarjome konam english?
> baraye shorou ye task be man bedin


introducing projects that are at hand . 

for example i heard we've got 7 mouj frigates being produced : what are their status ? 

what future projects do we have ? frigates ? destroyers ? submarines ? 

that'll be a very robust start  tnx bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Commandant

haman10 said:


> introducing projects that are at hand .
> 
> for example i heard we've got 7 mouj frigates being produced : what are their status ?
> 
> what future projects do we have ? frigates ? destroyers ? submarines ?
> 
> that'll be a very robust start  tnx bro



sir, yes sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

The Last of us said:


> Tried to put the link but it says "Error".
> I bumped the thread there so you should see it there now.
> 
> Don't worry, continue this discrimination against Iranians then I will leave and so will other Iranians.



Why dont you take the initiative so others follow you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Commandant said:


> sir, yes sir


mokhles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Abii said:


> Iran and the US are far from friends, but things have definitely calmed down. Before, a war wasn't out of the question, now it's not even a talking point. As far as changes are concerned, the Arabs in charge will keep on poisoning the country with their arab venom. But normal people will have more breathing room in the coming years as sanctions slowly ease off.


arabs in charge???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

So, I was thinking, isn't it cool not to have an 'Independence Day' in our calendar (along with few other countries in the world), despite the big difficulties and suffering our nation has gone through?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> So, I was thinking, isn't it cool not to have an 'Independence Day' in our calendar (along with few other countries in the world), despite the big difficulties and suffering our nation has gone through?


From who your country was not colonized

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> So, I was thinking, isn't it cool not to have an 'Independence Day' in our calendar (along with few other countries in the world), despite the big difficulties and suffering our nation has gone through?



Not at all. It is actually a pride not to have such a date. When I tell this to people in the West, they get quite amazed and stand in awe.

Independence day exist in countries that were colonies which one way or the other got their "independence" from the colonial power. Iran was never colonized and hence does not have or need an independence day. Independence from whom? Iran is even older than English, Spanish and French languages let alone the countries they represent. So who was to give Iran "independence"? The gods? 

The world's first empire does not need independence day. It rather has been giving independence to others whether to Jews thousands of years ago or to Yemenis now. This is how unique Iran is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Daneshmand said:


> Not at all. It is actually a pride not to have such a date. When I tell this to people in the West, they get quite amazed and stand in awe.
> 
> Independence day exist in countries that were colonies which one way or the other got their "independence" from the colonial power. Iran was never colonized and hence does not have or need an independence day. Independence from whom? Iran is even older than English, Spanish and French languages let alone the countries they represent. So who was to give Iran "independence"? The gods?
> 
> The world's first empire does not need independence day. It rather has been giving independence to others whether to Jews thousands of years ago or to Yemenis now. This is how unique Iran is.



Exactly bro, but I think you got my post wrong. What I said, in other words was that it's cool *not to* have an independence day, if you read my post again.


SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> From who your country was not colonized


Yes, not colonized, and that's the point I was saying, but that doesn't mean those powers didn't make our people suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Exactly bro, but I think you got my post wrong. What I said, in other words was that it's cool *not to* have an independence day, if you read my post again.
> 
> Yes, not colonized, and that's the point I was saying, but that doesn't mean those powers didn't make our people suffer.



Well, colonization is generally bad, but it has done some nations a good favor. By favor I mean, a boost of civilization and modenrnity, rule of law, mass education at early stage, and many other great things which these nations would spend long time before achiving themselves. The English conolization was 10 times better than the French, Russian, Spanish, or Portugese colonization. KSA wasn't technichally invaded or ruled directly by a foriegn power. It had fallen under fluctiating English influence, but so did large part of the World. Iran had both Russian and English influence, and lost territories to both. But it didn't fall entirly under a full conolization. Hong Kong, Malaysia, Bahrain, UAE, Jordan, and Oman had benefited enormously from the English colonization, particularly from a stability, efficent system, rule of law point of view. 


My two cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Well, colonization is generally bad, but it has done some nations a good favor. By favor I mean, a boost of civilization and modenrnity, rule of law, mass education at early stage, and many other great things which these nations would spend long time before achiving themselves. The English conolization was 10 times better than the French, Russian, Spanish, or Portugese colonization. KSA wasn't technichally invaded or ruled directly by a foriegn power. It had fallen under fluctiating English influence, but so did large part of the World. Iran had both Russian and English influence, and lost territories to both. But it didn't fall entirly under a full conolization. Hong Kong, Malaysia, Bahrain, UAE, Jordan, and Oman had benefited enormously from the English colonization, particularly from a stability, efficent system, rule of law point of view.
> My two cents.



In a country like Iran, colonization wouldn't bring anything but more misery, our case is different from areas like Hong Kong, Bahrain or Oman, we are more like an 'Indian case', and I'm happy that we were never colonized, although they threw their venom at our country in various occasions which doesn't need explanations, everyone knows them. From British to Russians and Americans.

KSA was not 'colonized' in the common sense by western country, but it was ruled by Ottomans (Hijaz, which is core of KSA of that time) for centuries and was practically established with direct help of British (Lawrence of Arabia is just one famous symbol of it), just like other countries who were created after demise of Ottoman empire, like Syria, Iraq, Lebanon or Jordan.

Yes, some countries benefited colonization, but not all were that lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Full Moon whats your country name again ? "saudi arabia" ?

excuse me did i hear that right ? saudi ? isn't that a clan name ? 

die dude , die .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> In a country like Iran, colonization wouldn't bring anything but more misery, our case is different from areas like Hong Kong, Bahrain or Oman, we are more like an 'Indian case', and I'm happy that we were never colonized, although they threw their venom at our country in various occasions which doesn't need explanations, everyone knows them. From British to Russians and Americans.
> 
> KSA was not 'colonized' in the common sense by western country, but it was ruled by Ottomans (Hijaz, which is core of KSA of that time) for centuries and was practically established with direct help of British (Lawrence of Arabia is just one famous symbol of it), just like other countries who were created after demise of Ottoman empire, like Syria, Iraq, Lebanon or Jordan.
> 
> Yes, some countries benefited colonization, but not all were that lucky.



Hijaz is one of the numerous historical provinces of modern-day KSA. Most of the others were never conquered by any foreigners. Hijaz was ruled by local rulers and for most of the 350 years that the Ottomans had a presence in that region of KSA, the presence was limited to a few main cities and military garrisons. There was hardly ever any effective control and that is why the Sultan in Istanbul wanted to built the Hijaz Railway linking Istanbul with Madinah and Madinah. Something that never materialized.

Iran was ruled by foreigners for centuries upon centuries. By Greeks, Arabs, Mongols and Turks to mention a few. You also lost former territories that were conquered directly by Russians. Let alone the British involvement in Iran. They practically controlled all your oil and gas fields.

Let alone this which they caused.

The Great Famine & Genocide in Iran: 1917-1919, 2nd Edition, By Mohammad Gholi Majd, 9780761861683 | Rowman & Littlefield

JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie

KSA (as in the Saudi states (the first, second and third)) existed long before Lawrence of Arabia who did not create anything but took part in the Arab-Ottoman wars which ended in Ottoman defeat. So you got some reading to do.

Anyway this does not mean anything as neither KSA nor Iran were a European colony but the West 100 years ago could easily have colonized both countries. Other countries that have never been colonized by European powers are "mighty powers" like Mongolia and Thailand. It really does not tell a too big story.

You guys really need to stop living in a delusion. "Never conquered", "only country without a national independence day" etc. It's all false. By a WIDE margin, especially the part covering conquests.

There is no "Independence Day" in KSA either. It's called the National Day. Just because some Pakistani on PDF makes a false thread title with such an name it does not become a historical reality.







Note this is only European colonization.


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> @Full Moon whats your country name again ? "saudi arabia" ?
> 
> excuse me did i hear that right ? saudi ? isn't that a clan name ?
> 
> die dude , die .



So did the Ottomans, Umayads, Abbasids and many others, all linked thier state to a last name. I love Kurds and adore them (I am serious), and I know you are one. Kurds have no state yet. Speacking of colonization and independence, Kurds should find thier way to greatness and catch up witht the rest of the World in having their own independant state.


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Exactly bro, but I think you got my post wrong. What I said, in other words was that it's cool *not to* have an independence day, if you read my post again.



Sorry my bad. I got the opposite meaning out of it. I apologize.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> Hijaz is one of the numerous historical provinces of modern-day KSA. Most of the others were never conquered by any foreigners. Hijaz was ruled by local rulers and for most of the 350 years that the Ottomans had a presence in that region of KSA, the presence was limited to a few main cities and military garrisons. There was hardly ever any effective control and that is why the Sultan in Istanbul wanted to built the Hijaz Railway linking Istanbul with Madinah and Madinah. Something that never materialized.
> 
> Iran was ruled by foreigners for centuries upon centuries. By Greeks, Arabs, Mongols and Turks to mention a few. You also lost former territories that were conquered directly by Russians. Let alone the British involvement in Iran. They practically controlled all your oil and gas fields.
> 
> Let alone this which they caused.
> 
> The Great Famine & Genocide in Iran: 1917-1919, 2nd Edition, By Mohammad Gholi Majd, 9780761861683 | Rowman & Littlefield
> 
> JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie
> 
> KSA (as in the Saudi states (the first, second and third)) existed long before Lawrence of Arabia who did not create anything but took part in the Arab-Ottoman wars which ended in Ottoman defeat. So you got some reading to do.
> 
> Anyway this does not mean anything as neither KSA nor Iran were a European colony but the West 100 years ago could easily have colonized both countries. Other countries that have never been colonized by European powers are "mighty powers" like Mongolia and Thailand. It really does not tell a too big story.
> 
> You guys really need to stop living in a delusion. "Never conquered", "only country without a national independence day" etc. It's all false. By a WIDE margin, especially the part covering conquests.
> 
> There is no "Independence Day" in KSA either. It's called the National Day. Just because some Pakistani on PDF makes a false thread title with such an name it does not become a historical reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note this is only European colonization.



Too many exaggerations. I already said in my posts that they made our people suffer in various occasions (as their habit all over the world), even though we were not colonized.

Also, I said KSA was not 'formally' colonized by west, but it was controlled by Ottomans for centuries in contemporary history, no shame in it or anything, it's just history. Every country, including Iran and others have had their ups and downs in history, no exception.

And I never said we are the 'only' country without Independence Day, that's not true, obviously.



Daneshmand said:


> Sorry my bad. I got the opposite meaning out of it. I apologize.



No need to apologize bro, really, just wanted to explain myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Saif al-Arab said:


> Anyway this does not mean anything as neither KSA nor Iran were a European colony but the West 100 years ago could easily have colonized both countries. Other countries that have never been colonized by European powers are "mighty powers" like Mongolia and Thailand. It really does not tell a too big story.
> 
> You guys really need to stop living in a delusion. "Never conquered", "only country without a national independence day" etc. It's all false. By a WIDE margin, especially the part covering conquests.


Dude , Seriously ,Why do you put underline on some parts of what you write ? Like you want to share some points from a reliable source ... Or... you see your posts as those reliable sources ?  No no it's not bad at all . You ve got self confidence .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> all linked thier state to a last name.


it's great that you're comparing your situation right now to a 1000 years ago . shows how much you've advanced in civility .


Full Moon said:


> I love Kurds and adore them (I am serious)


why ? 

cause you're countrymen don't . well , they shouldn't either . we're killing them in Syria and Iraq . how could you adore kurds who are killing your people ?



Full Moon said:


> Kurds have no state yet


well , nothing more is expected from you . you're a saudi .

kurds are medes people , educate yourself : Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Iran is their country and it will remain their country for eternity . just as it belongs to persians , azeris , lurs , balouch , ....

back to your miserable life in a dictatorial clan's country now .



rahi2357 said:


> Dude , Seriously ,Why do you put underline on some parts of what you write ? Like you want to share some points from a reliable source ... Or... you see your posts as those reliable sources ?  No no it's not bad at all . You ve got confidence .


that dude writes 100 lines of BS in 60 seconds . 

i mean have some respect please bro . he is a fast BS writer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Too many exaggerations. I already said in my posts that they made our people suffer in various occasions (as their habit all over the world), even though we were not colonized.
> 
> Also, I said KSA was not 'formally' colonized by west, but it was controlled by Ottomans for centuries in contemporary history, no shame in it or anything, it's just history. Every country, including Iran and others have had their ups and downs in history, no exception.
> 
> And I never said we are the 'only' country without Independence Day, that's not true, obviously.



The West (UK and Russia if you consider them Western) have indeed made you suffer horrendously in the past 2 centuries. I can't think of a country in the MENA region that is entitled to have as many genuine grudges against the West as Iran. Probably only Iraq.

On the other hand the West has not really caused much if any harm to the Arab countries of the Arabian Peninsula. Unlike for instance other Arab countries or non-Arab countries in the region. There are many reasons for that but it's not the place to discuss this.

If anything the anti-regime locals in the GCC can at most blame the West for supporting the regimes in power just like the West supported the Shah.

350 years, yes. Still much, much less than the centuries of Greek, Arab, Mongol, Turkish etc. rule in what is modern-day Iran.

One of your compatriots eluded to that.



rahi2357 said:


> Dude , Seriously ,Why do you put underline on some parts of what you write ? Like you want to share some points from a reliable source ... Or... you see your posts as those reliable sources ?  No no it's not bad at all . You ve got self confidence .



I have no reason not to be confident. Because sometimes it is necessary to highlight certain parts of a long post as many people tend to skip long posts.

@haman10

There is no proof of Medes being Kurds nor have a Kurdistan ever existed in history anywhere. Historical facts don't become bullshit just because it does not suit you. Just like everything that PressTV and Fars News "report" is not necessarily true. Most often than not it is not.

Lastly this is a Pakistani forum. I will write wherever I want to especially considering the fact that the Arab section is frequented by Iranian users as well let alone all the Iranians who comment on Arab affairs which happens basically every single day 24/7. This is my second or third post on this section anyway.


----------



## haman10

Saif al-Arab said:


> There are many reasons for that but it's not the place to discuss this.


its either :

1- because of your powerful armies at the time (lol)

OR

2- you being worthless pieces of crap .

i donno which one is the reason they didn't show any interest in your desert land .

either way , the point is , if ottomans could wreck you , Iran could as well . since we smashed ottomans into pieces .

P.S : west owned your oil , that was enough for them . other than that you really have no value .

even right now , you're worthless without oil . think about it . really .



Saif al-Arab said:


> A foolish biased moderator banned me on another section of the forum for no reason.


oh thats too bad .
which foolish moderator ? @WebMaster ?



Saif al-Arab said:


> There is no proof of Medes being Kurds nor have a Kurdistan ever existed in history anywhere. Historical facts don't become bullshit just because it does not suit you. Just like everything that PressTV and Fars News "report" is not necessarily true. Most often than not it is not.


what a load of nonsense . sometimes you're left speechless when the concentration of stupidity in just a single post is over the charts .

its that moment for me .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

haman10 said:


> its either :
> 
> 1- your powerful armies at the time (lol)
> 
> OR
> 
> 2- you being worthless pieces of crap .
> 
> i donno which one is the reason they didn't show any interest in your desert land .
> 
> either way , the point is , if ottomans could wreck you , Iran could as well . since we smashed ottomans into pieces .
> 
> P.S : west owned your oil , that was enough for them . other than that you really have no value .
> 
> even right now , you're worthless without oil . think about it . really .



Yes, but the deserts of Iran, barren mountains/steppes and "jungles" (LOL) equal to Congo where highly sought after by the West. In particular Qom.

Yes, and without oil and gas (that the Westerners discovered for you as well) you would be another Afghanistan next door.

You forgot who conquered you militarily 1400 years ago, ruled you for centuries and changed your entity forever. Religiously, culturally, linguistically etc.

Kurds are a stateless people and there have never been a Kurdistan in history. That's just a fact. I don't care though as I have no problems with Kurds.

Write whatever you want to write of historical nonsense here. It's what to be expected.


----------



## haman10

Saif al-Arab said:


> Yes, but the deserts of Iran, barren mountains/steppes and "jungles" (LOL) equal to Congo where highly sought after by the West. In particular Qom.
> 
> Yes, and without oil and gas (that the Westerners discovered for you as well) you would be another Afghanistan next door.
> 
> You forgot who conquered you militarily 1400 years ago, ruled you for centuries and changed your entity forever. Religiously, culturally, linguistically etc.
> 
> Kurds are a stateless people and there have never been a Kurdistan in history. That's just a fact. I don't care though as I have no problems with Kurds.
> 
> Write whatever you want to write of historical nonsense here. It's what to be expected.



blah blah .

i'm just gonna ignore your butt now cause you've downgraded to an even worse troll recently . 

if i have a soup of alphabet i can shyt better argument than you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> it's great that you're comparing your situation right now to a 1000 years ago . shows how much you've advanced in civility .
> 
> why ?
> 
> cause you're countrymen don't . well , they shouldn't either . we're killing them in Syria and Iraq . how could you adore kurds who are killing your people ?
> 
> 
> well , nothing more is expected from you . you're a saudi .
> 
> kurds are medes people , educate yourself : Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Iran is their country and it will remain their country for eternity . just as it belongs to persians , azeris , lurs , balouch , ....
> 
> back to your miserable life in a dictatorial clan's country now .
> 
> that dude writes 100 lines of BS in 60 seconds .
> 
> i mean have some respect please bro . he is a fast BS writer



The Ottomans lasted until the 1920s. 

Anyway, I am serious when I said that I love Kurds. I admire their bravery, honesty, and never ending stubbornness in what they think is right. They are mostly Sunnis too (I must admit that part !), and they are fine with Arabs in general except some rounds of conflicts from time to time.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@Serpentine I have often thought about colonization. Is it by definition evil or is the reality more nuanced? My take on it is that it is not quite black and white. It depends on who the colonizers are, how they deal with their subjects and at what level of development the subjects are when they are colonized.

I would put forth Kazakistan, Kirghiztan, Tajikistan, Malaysia and India where colonization has had positive effects. The fact of the matter is the three ex Soviet states have far higher development indicators than had they not been colonized. The best example is Tajikistan because we can use the Tajiks across the Amu Darya in Afghanistan as comparisons. The ones south of Amu Darya are in stone age whereas Tajiks in the ex Soviet republic are relatively far more advanced.

Then there is example of Malaysia which has done very well post independance. The British colonial system was less inclusive then the Russian system. It tended to create elites as agents to control the subjects whilst a extractive economic system was built to benefit Britain.

If you look at India it is a mixed picture. Had the British not come there would have been no India. Yes there would have been a geographic region like Middle East or Balkans but no united political entity called India. Instead there would have been lots of warring states each with their own language etc. So India itself is a product British rule and Pakistan itself is a by product of that.

Everything and anything that makes Pakistan tick is from the British era. The military, the administrative machine, the law is all British colonial legacy. Some of the very things that are causing grief to the West are legacy of the British. The military, ISI the intelligenc agency are all British. Most people regard Pakistan fragile. The truth is it is solid and it's foundation is the military and the civil administration system. Both are British legacies.

Almost every regiment of the Pakistan Army date from 1850s or earlier and were constituted by the British. Each regiment has over one and half centuries built up remarkable sense of existance. This has created a incrediblely unified army that towers over the country. Another aspect of British rule is their elitest habits did not bother with mass education but they created a excellant elite schooling system including universities. 

This led to small but very well educated group that provided the manpower for officer corp in the military, the civil service. Also creating a scientific pool. This is the reason why in 1972 when Bhutto decided to go nuclear it only took 8 years to go from zero to cold test in 1980. The reason was Bhutto could rely on pool of Pakistani scientists with the nuclear know how. Examples of this are men like Dr Abdus Salam ( the first Muslim Nobel prize winner in science ) who had been pushing to go nuclear as early as 1960s.

Abdus Salam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

However there is another negative side. The British interfered in a evolution of a underdeveloped people selectively. One exampe of this negativbe effect is the mass of the population failed absorb any modernity but at the same time profited from the moderity. One result was population growth. That led to huge numbers of ignorents who were products of British western advances but at the same time thought like their ignorent forefathers.

In addition the certain groups in society like the Mullah class started to associate anything connected to colonialism as evil. This can be seen today how they will refuse engage with anything western even it is beneficial. This is connected to the colonial humiliation. Notice how colonized societies are more prone to wear non western clothes etc. At one stage there was talk of Roman Urdu ( using Roman characters like Turks did ) but there was a violent reaction. The reason was unlike Turkey Roman characters were connected to the colonial British.

So at the end of the day it is a mixed bag. I personally would have preferred the British had stayed in Pakistan for another 25 years as that would have led to larger body educated open minded people who could have acted like a catalyst for change.

Of course ideally I would have not preferred if the British had not come at all.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
3 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Atanz said:


> @Serpentine I have often thought about colonization. Is it by definition evil or is the reality more nuanced? My take on it is that it is not quite black and white. It depends on who the colonizers are, how they deal with their subjects and at what level of development the subjects are when they are colonized.
> 
> I would put forth Kazakistan, Kirghiztan, Tajikistan, Malaysia and India where colonization has had positive effects. The fact of the matter is the three ex Soviet states have far higher development indicators than had they not been colonized. The best example is Tajikistan because we can use the Tajiks across the Amu Darya in Afghanistan as comparisons. The ones south of Amu Darya are in stone age whereas Tajiks in the ex Soviet republic are relatively far more advanced.
> 
> Then there is example of Malaysia which has done very well post independance. The British colonial system was less inclusive then the Russian system. It tended to create elites as agents to control the subjects whilst a extractive economic system was built to benefit Britain.
> 
> If you look at India it is a mixed picture. Had the British not come there would have been no India. Yes there would have been a geographic region like Middle East or Balkans but no united political entity called India. Instead there would have been lots of warring states each with their own language etc. So India itself is a product British rule and Pakistan itself is a by product of that.
> 
> Everything and anything that makes Pakistan tick is from the British era. The military, the administrative machine, the law is all British colonial legacy. Some of the very things that are causing grief to the West are legacy of the British. The military, ISI the intelligenc agency are all British. Most people regard Pakistan fragile. The truth is it is solid and it's foundation is the military and the civil administration system. Both are British legacies.
> 
> Almost every regiment of the Pakistan Army date from 1850s or earlier and were constituted by the British. Each regiment has over one and half centuries built up remarkable sense of existance. This has created a incrediblely unified army that towers over the country. Another aspect of British rule is their elitest habits did not bother with mass education but they created a excellant elite schooling system including universities.
> 
> This led to small but very well educated group that provided the manpower for officer corp in the military, the civil service. Also creating a scientific pool. This is the reason why in 1972 when Bhutto decided to go nuclear it only took 8 years to go from zero to cold test in 1980. The reason was Bhutto could rely on pool of Pakistani scientists with the nuclear know how. Examples of this are men like Dr Abdus Salam ( the first Muslim Nobel prize winner in science ) who had been pushing to go nuclear as early as 1960s.
> 
> Abdus Salam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> However there is another negative side. The British interfered in a evolution of a underdeveloped people selectively. One exampe of this negativbe effect is the mass of the population failed absorb any modernity but at the same time profited from the moderity. One result was population growth. That led to huge numbers of ignorents who were products of British western advances but at the same time thought like their ignorent forefathers.
> 
> In addition the certain groups in society like the Mullah class started to associate anything connected to colonialism as evil. This can be seen today how they will refuse engage with anything western even it is beneficial. This is connected to the colonial humiliation. Notice how colonized societies are more prone to wear non western clothes etc. At one stage there was talk of Roman Urdu ( using Roman characters like Turks did ) but there was a violent reaction. The reason was unlike Turkey Roman characters were connected to the colonial British.
> 
> So at the end of the day it is a mixed bag. I personally would have preferred the British had stayed in Pakistan for another 25 years as that would have led to larger body educated open minded people who could have acted like a catalyst for change.
> 
> Of course ideally I would have not preferred if the British had not come at all.



Thanks for adding to the conversation. This topic was turning into a dick size contest between Arabs and Iranians again.

I completely disagree with colonization, specially by the west. Throughout the ages colonization by the east wasn't turning the locals into slaves. The west were different. They would completely destroy the culture. It doesn't matter if they brought in technology & science, because once they were pushed out, all that remained was a broken people. India still hasn't found its self-esteem. Their girls want to look white and their rich like to speak in English.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Atanz said:


> @Serpentine I have often thought about colonization. Is it by definition evil or is the reality more nuanced? My take on it is that it is not quite black and white. It depends on who the colonizers are, how they deal with their subjects and at what level of development the subjects are when they are colonized.
> 
> I would put forth Kazakistan, Kirghiztan, Tajikistan, Malaysia and India where colonization has had positive effects. The fact of the matter is the three ex Soviet states have far higher development indicators than had they not been colonized. The best example is Tajikistan because we can use the Tajiks across the Amu Darya in Afghanistan as comparisons. The ones south of Amu Darya are in stone age whereas Tajiks in the ex Soviet republic are relatively far more advanced.
> 
> Then there is example of Malaysia which has done very well post independance. The British colonial system was less inclusive then the Russian system. It tended to create elites as agents to control the subjects whilst a extractive economic system was built to benefit Britain.
> 
> If you look at India it is a mixed picture. Had the British not come there would have been no India. Yes there would have been a geographic region like Middle East or Balkans but no united political entity called India. Instead there would have been lots of warring states each with their own language etc. So India itself is a product British rule and Pakistan itself is a by product of that.
> 
> Everything and anything that makes Pakistan tick is from the British era. The military, the administrative machine, the law is all British colonial legacy. Some of the very things that are causing grief to the West are legacy of the British. The military, ISI the intelligenc agency are all British. Most people regard Pakistan fragile. The truth is it is solid and it's foundation is the military and the civil administration system. Both are British legacies.
> 
> Almost every regiment of the Pakistan Army date from 1850s or earlier and were constituted by the British. Each regiment has over one and half centuries built up remarkable sense of existance. This has created a incrediblely unified army that towers over the country. Another aspect of British rule is their elitest habits did not bother with mass education but they created a excellant elite schooling system including universities.
> 
> This led to small but very well educated group that provided the manpower for officer corp in the military, the civil service. Also creating a scientific pool. This is the reason why in 1972 when Bhutto decided to go nuclear it only took 8 years to go from zero to cold test in 1980. The reason was Bhutto could rely on pool of Pakistani scientists with the nuclear know how. Examples of this are men like Dr Abdus Salam ( the first Muslim Nobel prize winner in science ) who had been pushing to go nuclear as early as 1960s.
> 
> Abdus Salam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> However there is another negative side. The British interfered in a evolution of a underdeveloped people selectively. One exampe of this negativbe effect is the mass of the population failed absorb any modernity but at the same time profited from the moderity. One result was population growth. That led to huge numbers of ignorents who were products of British western advances but at the same time thought like their ignorent forefathers.
> 
> In addition the certain groups in society like the Mullah class started to associate anything connected to colonialism as evil. This can be seen today how they will refuse engage with anything western even it is beneficial. This is connected to the colonial humiliation. Notice how colonized societies are more prone to wear non western clothes etc. At one stage there was talk of Roman Urdu ( using Roman characters like Turks did ) but there was a violent reaction. The reason was unlike Turkey Roman characters were connected to the colonial British.
> 
> So at the end of the day it is a mixed bag. I personally would have preferred the British had stayed in Pakistan for another 25 years as that would have led to larger body educated open minded people who could have acted like a catalyst for change.
> 
> Of course ideally I would have not preferred if the British had not come at all.


I think your 54+ points are well deserved . i really adore people who know what they are talking about .

of course that doesn't mean i agree with your post above . to think that being a colony of brits had overall positive effects on pakistan is merely ridiculous . 

they were there to secure their own interests and steal your resources , not to improve your military and infrastructure . the fact that those "legacies" of brits as you call them has positively effected pakistan has to do with the fact that they were good at what they were doing . if they built rails for example , it was for easier transport of their troops , not for prosperity of the people . 

all of them are unintentional and taking everything into account , being a brit colony has brought nothing but misery for the target nations .

being a colony of any nation has the same effects .

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Good article on operational options of US part of its "Third Offset Strategy" to defeat the defenses of Iran, China and Russia. The plan would be of employing "Small, Smart and Many" munitions in a "tunneling attack" causing the local collapse of AD systems: Defense in Depth » Understanding the Past, Present, and Future of U.S. Precision Strike



haman10 said:


> I think your 54+ points are well deserved . i really adore people who know what they are talking about .
> 
> of course that doesn't mean i agree with your post above . to think that being a colony of brits had overall positive effects on pakistan is merely ridiculous .
> 
> they were there to secure their own interests and steal your resources , not to improve your military and infrastructure . the fact that those "legacies" of brits as you call them has positively effected pakistan has to do with the fact that they were good at what they were doing . if they built rails for example , it was for easier transport of their troops , not for prosperity of the people .
> 
> all of them are unintentional and taking everything into account , being a brit colony has brought nothing but misery for the target nations .
> 
> being a colony of any nation has the same effects .



Here is a good article on the subject you are talking about: Viewpoint: Britain must pay reparations to India - BBC News

Note that Indian subcontinent was systematically de-industrialized so that Britain could carry on "looting" the subcontinent.

The Indian subcontinent's share of world's GDP decreased from 23% before colonization to less than 4% by the time British left India.

But @Atanz made a unique point which I think is amazing. He said, if the British had not come to subcontinent, in all probability India would have been "balkanized". Now I am not an expert in historical alternative realities but this was certainly possible. Exactly such a fate happened to Ottomans. So Mughuls were certainly at risk. They had become stagnant and weak. There was no cohesive political movement of democratic or otherwise dispositon in Indian subcontinent which could function as a glue so, the balkanization was certainly possible. But you never know, since before the British came to subcontinent the Indian culture was very inclusive regardless of its other shortcomings. So it is not inconceivable to think that India would have emerged a very powerful and unified country had it not been colonized. 

But such an India would have definitely and completely overshadowed Iran with its nearly 1.5 billion population and its enormous size, being a direct neighbor of Iran. So regardless, as @Atanz said there are some positive effects.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> Kurds should find thier way to greatness and catch up witht the rest of the World in having their own independant state.


There are hundreds of different ethnic groups living as a constant part of a united nation, many of them in West. USA is a mosaique, Russia, China, India, Iran all are in some way all nations formed by unification of various ethnic or linguistic groups. Kurds similarity with Iranians as a whole and Persians in particular is so greater than bavarians to Monchen or Kiel Germans...

MODERNITY in 2015 says small groups to UNITE and form a bigger NATION... So it is a false argument to suggest it is a modern thing to separate and form smaller groups instead of getting together and form a united and more stronger entity.

In today's world, small nations has no advantages with regard to the so called "Survivability Factor"...

Encouraging the separation among united nations under childish and stone age excuses of Language or Ethnicity is nothing but an evil act of "make your potential enemies smaller".

It is also modern to call Texan or Mexican or basque or Belgium minorities or Finland ones or Catalans or scotch to separate as soon as they can..!!

The world sees the need to unite to stay strong.. to be able to guarantee their future plans... to be able to withhold against possible Hitlers or Bushes or Putins... EU is the most modern unification... If independence and separation is a virtue it must be DONE in Europe and North America first and before any other nation...

Somebody encourages Independence and Separation here that his beloved Westerners already drawn MAPS with a Saudi Arabia teared apart in 3 pieces!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

مصاحبه خوب و سختی بود به دیدنش می ارزه

More of 60 Minutes' interview with Iran's president - Videos - CBS News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> There are hundreds of different ethnic groups living as a constant part of a united nation, many of them in West. USA is a mosaique, Russia, China, India, Iran all are in some way all nations formed by unification of various ethnic or linguistic groups. Kurds similarity with Iranians as a whole and Persians in particular is so greater than bavarians to Monchen or Kiel Germans...
> 
> MODERNITY in 2015 says small groups to UNITE and form a bigger NATION... So it is a false argument to suggest it is a modern thing to separate and form smaller groups instead of getting together and form a united and more stronger entity.
> 
> In today's world, small nations has no advantages with regard to the so called "Survivability Factor"...
> 
> Encouraging the separation among united nations under childish and stone age excuses of Language or Ethnicity is nothing but an evil act of "make your potential enemies smaller".
> 
> It is also modern to call Texan or Mexican or basque or Belgium minorities or Finland ones or Catalans or scotch to separate as soon as they can..!!
> 
> The world sees the need to unite to stay strong.. to be able to guarantee their future plans... to be able to withhold against possible Hitlers or Bushes or Putins... EU is the most modern unification... If independence and separation is a virtue it must be DONE in Europe and North America first and before any other nation...
> 
> Somebody encourages Independence and Separation here that his beloved Westerners already drawn MAPS with a Saudi Arabia teared apart in 3 pieces!!



The Kurdish state is coming sooner or later. You can keep the Shia Kurds like @haman10 in Iran as they will perhaps prefer to. I don't know how sooner or how later. It could be 20 years or 40 years from now. What I know is that the Kurdish state will surly be something real. People debated the independence of Southern Sudan for decades. Today we see it as something normal if not something healthy as it stopped more than 40 years of civil war (with nearly 2 million victims).


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> The Kurdish state is coming sooner or later. You can keep the Shia Kurds like @haman10 in Iran as they will perhaps prefer to. I don't know how sooner or how later. It could be 20 years or 40 years from now. What I know is that the Kurdish state will surly be something real. People debated the independence of Southern Sudan for decades. Today we see it as something normal if not something healthy as it stopped more than 40 years of civil war (with nearly 2 million victims).


i don't think so . What i see coming in the next 4 decades is the shia state within Saudia. Also an independent Bahraini state 

You have little idea of how kurds live in iran and how they perceive their identity 

But i know enough about Bahrain and shia Muslims in saudia 

You're only way of preventing that from happening is by a Hitler style massacre which will of course lead to an all out war and thus total destruction of your regime

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> i don't think so . What i see coming in the next 4 decades is the shia state within Saudia. Also an independent Bahraini state
> 
> You have little idea of how kurds live in iran and how they perceive their identity
> 
> But i know enough about Bahrain and shia Muslims in saudia
> 
> You're only way of preventing that from happening is by a Hitler style massacre which will of course lead to an all out war and thus total destruction of your regime



Well, you could be right. I don't think your expectation is likely but it is not impossible too.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Well, you could be right. I don't think your estimation is likely but it is not impossible too.


It is definitely more likely than the scenario that you like to get shaped. 

Its just not gonna happen. 

An independent Bahrain on the other hand is extremely probable to be formed . You can fool yourself but you know exactly what I'm talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> It is definitely more likely than the scenario that you like to get shaped.
> 
> Its just not gonna happen.
> 
> An independent Bahrain on the other hand is extremely probable to be formed . You can fool yourself but you know exactly what I'm talking about



Get real man. You won't know everything with certainty. Bahrain is already an independent nation. If you mean a Shia rule in Bahrain then yes, this is more likely than a Kurdish state inside Iran. But if you mean two states within Bahrain itself one Sunni and one Shia, then I don't think so. Bahrain is too tiny to take that.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Iran offers gas at $2.95, India to invest Rs 1 lakh crore: Nitin Gadkari - The Economic Times

@Serpentine @The Last of us @Madali @500 @SOHEIL @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Saif al-Arab said:


> Iran was ruled by foreigners for centuries upon centuries. By Greeks, Arabs, Mongols and Turks to mention a few.



Many nations have been conquered in the past, this is something most nations go through, Iran was conquered but it also conquered many nations back. This is something your wahabi history books forget to mention. Your desert/country was not conquered simply because nations were not interested in conquering some barren desert with nothing except lizards and camels.

However what is important to note is that your country today, was created by the British 
This is something you should not forget. Alot of these regional nations like Saudi Arabia, UAE etc are all British creations. Iran is the only nation in the region whose actually a country with proper ancient history which is connected to the mind and culture of its people thousands of years later, and of course Iran was not created by some Britons whom felt like drawing random borders on the map . You live in a desert, run by a gang whom have named the nation after themselves and that same desert was created as a 'state' initially by the British. But as I said, you are not alone in this so don't feel too bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> run by a gang whom have named the nation after themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Tiny academic news: Clarkson University: Clarkson University Doctoral Student Wins Travel Grant for International Conference on Electrochemistry

========

New report from Open Signal shows that in 4th generation cellular mobile network speed, Iran is at the bottom of the list behind even Costa Rica: The State of LTE September 2015 - OpenSignal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Daneshmand said:


> Tiny academic news: Clarkson University: Clarkson University Doctoral Student Wins Travel Grant for International Conference on Electrochemistry
> 
> ========
> 
> New report from Open Signal shows that in 4th generation cellular mobile network speed, Iran is at the bottom of the list behind even Costa Rica: The State of LTE September 2015 - OpenSignal


Irancell's "LTE" is 3 Mbps. How is that even LTE?

3G is faster than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

All in all , mobile networks in Iran are just ridiculous and embarrassing for a country like Iran . i live in kermanshah , one of the "kalan shahr's" of Iran and i live in it's best neighborhood , yet i've got no signal from my MTN simcard unless i put my phone near the windows .

my RighTel sim card is almost the same with the exception that i get one bar inside the house as well . 

my dad has Irancell and his phone gets better signals , yet the internet speed is SHIITTY .

the only way you can have good internet speed in my city is by being a customer of HIWEB , a high-speed ISP .

thats it .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> All in all , mobile networks in Iran are just ridiculous and embarrassing for a country like Iran . i live in kermanshah , one of the "kalan shahr's" of Iran and i live in it's best neighborhood , yet i've got no signal from my MTN simcard unless i put my phone near the windows .
> 
> my RighTel sim card is almost the same with the exception that i get one bar inside the house as well .
> 
> my dad has Irancell and his phone gets better signals , yet the internet speed is SHIITTY .
> 
> the only way you can have good internet speed in my city is by being a customer of HIWEB , a high-speed ISP .
> 
> thats it .


Ignore the fact that it's me asking you the question and answer honestly please. Why do you think that's the case? Personally I think the reason is obvious: censorship. By reducing funding for the telecom industry and blocking investment in the industry or blocking the right investments, you can reduce speeds and access. Without high speed internet access, censorship is maximized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Daneshmand said:


> Good article on operational options of US part of its "Third Offset Strategy" to defeat the defenses of Iran, China and Russia. The plan would be of employing "Small, Smart and Many" munitions in a "tunneling attack" causing the local collapse of AD systems: Defense in Depth » Understanding the Past, Present, and Future of U.S. Precision Strike
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a good article on the subject you are talking about: Viewpoint: Britain must pay reparations to India - BBC News
> 
> Note that Indian subcontinent was systematically de-industrialized so that Britain could carry on "looting" the subcontinent.
> 
> The Indian subcontinent's share of world's GDP decreased from 23% before colonization to less than 4% by the time British left India.
> 
> But @Atanz made a unique point which I think is amazing. He said, if the British had not come to subcontinent, in all probability India would have been "balkanized". Now I am not an expert in historical alternative realities but this was certainly possible. Exactly such a fate happened to Ottomans. So Mughuls were certainly at risk. They had become stagnant and weak. There was no cohesive political movement of democratic or otherwise dispositon in Indian subcontinent which could function as a glue so, the balkanization was certainly possible. But you never know, since before the British came to subcontinent the Indian culture was very inclusive regardless of its other shortcomings. So it is not inconceivable to think that India would have emerged a very powerful and unified country had it not been colonized.
> 
> But such an India would have definitely and completely overshadowed Iran with its nearly 1.5 billion population and its enormous size, being a direct neighbor of Iran. So regardless, as @Atanz said there are some positive effects.



@Daneshmand 

As an Indian, may I suggest that you read up about the Marathas?

This was the Maratha empire just before the British came ......







Please also read up about the Third Battle of Panipat and the Anglo-Maratha Wars.

@Joe Shearer @third eye @Bang Galore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

vsdoc said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> As an Indian, may I suggest that you read up about the Marathas?
> 
> This was the Maratha empire just before the British came ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please also read up about the Third Battle of Panipat and the Anglo-Maratha Wars.
> 
> @Joe Shearer @third eye @Bang Galore



Although this is speculative history, it does look that way from today's perspective.

Their (the Marathas) only rivals would have been the Sikhs, after Panipat III set the Marathas back a decade or so. They were rapidly approaching hegemony. Down south, they terrorised the Nizam, bottled up Hyder Ali and left Tipu to expand towards Malabar; perhaps Tipu might have expanded into the Coromandel coast as well, given the power vacuum there that the British and the French both jumped into.

In the east, they owned Bengal. There are still folk songs about their harsh collections of tribute. They could have knocked off Awadh at any time, given the pacifist nature and the generally run-down character of the Awadh military. The Rohillas set up the massacre at Panipat because they knew what was coming; after the recovery, they did face the music. 

The Punjab, the hill states, Kashmir and the further reaches of Bengal and Assam were beyond their influence then. Even the Rajputs had succumbed. Their military model, with the four great families of Gaekwad, Holkar, Scindia and Bhonsle given charters by the central administration to expand their own appanages, was flexible and allowed for local decisions to be made quickly. 

There is little doubt that they could have crushed a southern rival or rivals in fairly quick order. If Panipat had not happened, Punjab would have fallen in short order; it is worth remembering that only the Abdali weakening at Panipat allowed the Sikh power to come up, and given the momentum the Marathas had built up, their domination was fairly certain.

Good point, @vsdoc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdoc

Joe Shearer said:


> Although this is speculative history, it does look that way from today's perspective.
> 
> Their (the Marathas) only rivals would have been the Sikhs, after Panipat III set the Marathas back a decade or so. They were rapidly approaching hegemony. Down south, they terrorised the Nizam, bottled up Hyder Ali and left Tipu to expand towards Malabar; perhaps Tipu might have expanded into the Coromandel coast as well, given the power vacuum there that the British and the French both jumped into.
> 
> In the east, they owned Bengal. There are still folk songs about their harsh collections of tribute. They could have knocked off Awadh at any time, given the pacifist nature and the generally run-down character of the Awadh military. The Rohillas set up the massacre at Panipat because they knew what was coming; after the recovery, they did face the music.
> 
> The Punjab, the hill states, Kashmir and the further reaches of Bengal and Assam were beyond their influence then. Even the Rajputs had succumbed. Their military model, with the four great families of Gaekwad, Holkar, Scindia and Bhonsle given charters by the central administration to expand their own appanages, was flexible and allowed for local decisions to be made quickly.
> 
> There is little doubt that they could have crushed a southern rival or rivals in fairly quick order. If Panipat had not happened, Punjab would have fallen in short order; it is worth remembering that only the Abdali weakening at Panipat allowed the Sikh power to come up, and given the momentum the Marathas had built up, their domination was fairly certain.
> 
> Good point, @vsdoc



My next point sir would be that the British came at exactly the right point in time to prevent the eventual and ultimately natural Indian push-back to Mughal imperialism towards the formation of what is popularly today called Akhand Bharat.

In the context of what transpired two centuries later, they came at the right point in time for Pakistan and Pakistanis.

And as a corollary to the same, once the Attock to Cuttack span of the Maratha empire became a military reality, the next possible and very probable target would have been Safavid Persia. 

Though by then the Great Game was on in real earnest and the Russians chasing their war water ports would have had something to say about that. Maybe the French as well.

So Daneshmand makes a good point about the buffer state (Pakistan) between the two civilizations.

The only fly in the ointment being that the buffer state was carved out of both civilizations. Leaving everyone suitably miserable and generally antsy all around. Cue and fast forward to 2015 .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Telegram: Contact @soheilesy1369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Irancell's "LTE" is 3 Mbps. How is that even LTE?
> 
> 3G is faster than that.



I have tested Irancell 4G speeds in Tehran and Karaj, the speeds varied between 7 to 17 Mbps. 3 is not a reasonable number.

But I think this data is the national average. There is so much work needs to be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

vsdoc said:


> My next point sir would be that the British came at exactly the right point in time to prevent the eventual and ultimately natural Indian push-back to Mughal imperialism towards the formation of what is popularly today called Akhand Bharat.
> 
> In the context of what transpired two centuries later, they came at the right point in time for Pakistan and Pakistanis.
> 
> And as a corollary to the same, once the Attock to Cuttack span of the Maratha empire became a military reality, the next possible and very probable target would have been Safavid Persia.
> 
> Though by then the Great Game was on in real earnest and the Russians chasing their war water ports would have had something to say about that. Maybe the French as well.
> 
> So Daneshmand makes a good point about the buffer state (Pakistan) between the two civilizations.
> 
> The only fly in the ointment being that the buffer state was carved out of both civilizations. Leaving everyone suitably miserable and generally antsy all around. Cue and fast forward to 2015 .....



That was a terrible post, particularly considering the antecedents of the poster.

The light cavalry army that was so effective in the plains of the Deccan, and even in the thickly populated upper Indian plains, just fell apart when facing the heavier horses and better cavalry of the Afghan-Indian composite that beat them. Surprisingly, the Maratha artillery was better, brilliantly served as it was by Ibrahim Gardi and his very professional corps (one reason why they killed him with such sadistic brutality after the battle). But it was nowhere on the standards or the lines of the British Horse Artillery that was just coming in and giving continental armies a very hard time. 

A step back to see the state of the military world wide (actually, only Asia and Europe; pulling in the Japanese and Chinese aspects would take too long). In Europe, Marlborough and Savoy had humbled French pride in the War of the Spanish Succession; although the victories were extremely bloody, there was a great deal of expansion of the military system. This war, and the contribution of Marlborough to first, British war-fighting, later, to European, and through that, global methods of waging war, was the efficient supply and commissariat system. The British Army was able to march 12 to 14 miles a day, about 250 miles could be covered in less than 45 days. Compare that to the lumbering pace of all south Asian forces which were not cavalry forces. Their discipline, too, was exemplary; Minden was just two years before Panipat III, but the calm resolution of a British infantryman, which allowed the guards to be marched up to the manned and firing palisade at Blenheim, and holding their fire until their Brigadier had stuck his sword in the palisade, was already formed and ready. Where was an Indian equivalent?

In the year of the Spanish Succession, Louis XIV maintained an army of over 370,000 men (the Pakistan Army in 1947 was half of that). But more than numbers, it was military skill and organisation. Division into army corps would have to wait for more than 40 years after Panipat III. However, regiments, brigades and divisions existed, and were regular formations, commanded (often, not invariably; the professionalisation of armed forces was to go on and on for another two hundred years.

The point being? 

The point is that Indian armies, in those days, before the 19th century incursion of a number of refugees from war-ravaged Europe, were still just a step ahead, an artillery park ahead of mediaeval military organisation.

There is zip possibility that a south Asian army would have hurt Persia, IMHO. They might even have struggled through Afghanistan, although in my opinion even that would have been doubtful; the fighting elan of the Sikhs was still a few decades away, although they had started guerrilla attacks on the Abdali troops by then. I fail to see even the remotest possibility of Safavid Persia being attacked - successfully attacked, that is.

You can do better than that, @vsdoc . I'm sure you wouldn't have to search too hard for a mentor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

please section-ban all of them @Serpentine . we've had enough today , no need for a turk-arab rivalry in our section .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> please section-ban all of them @Serpentine . we've had enough today , no need for a turk-arab rivalry in our section .



Well, it is not exactly Arab - Turk rivalry. He hated it when I said something good about Kurds, and my own opinion about the Kurdish state thinking that he will change my mind. I responded by celebrating Eid joyfully with my love for Kurdistan. You are Kurd too so you shouldn't be that upset!

Is there a beauty that comes close to the beauty of Kurdish women? What about these women's bravery and the importance they assume to themselves? So fascinating.


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> no need for a turk-arab rivalry in our section .


Cmon admit you are enjoying it.


----------



## Daneshmand

vsdoc said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> As an Indian, may I suggest that you read up about the Marathas?
> 
> This was the Maratha empire just before the British came ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please also read up about the Third Battle of Panipat and the Anglo-Maratha Wars.
> 
> @Joe Shearer @third eye @Bang Galore



I see your point. But as I said in my original comment, I am not an expert in alternate "realities". I think such alternate scenarios would make for a great novel but not much can be learnt from them. We have to stick with realities and work out the reasons for existence of those realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

@*haman10,
*
BTW, believe it or not, most Arabs owe something to Kurds because of Salah Eddeen Ayyobi. Yes, one man made a beautiful picture of a whole race (true story). Otherwise, the vast majority of Arabs have very limited information about Kurds, although we assume good things towards them because they are mostly Sunni Muslims. Too many Kurds have also assimilated with Iraqis and Syrians in the last 6-10 centuries. No serious racial issues were encountered except with the rise of nationalism in the 19th - 20th century. Also, the opposition towards the Iraqi regime after the invasion of Kuwait exploited the massacres of Kurds to draw a very sad situation for the Kurds. I grew up in that environment, hence my admiration of Kurds.


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

@Full Moon don't you have anything better to do on eid?
++++++++++++++

Happy eid to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> All in all , mobile networks in Iran are just ridiculous and embarrassing for a country like Iran . i live in kermanshah , one of the "kalan shahr's" of Iran and i live in it's best neighborhood , yet i've got no signal from my MTN simcard unless i put my phone near the windows .
> 
> my RighTel sim card is almost the same with the exception that i get one bar inside the house as well .
> 
> my dad has Irancell and his phone gets better signals , yet the internet speed is SHIITTY .
> 
> the only way you can have good internet speed in my city is by being a customer of HIWEB , a high-speed ISP .
> 
> thats it .



There are several issues causing such a poor service. In context of mobile networks service quality, an important aspect is the RF Engineering of these systems. Competent RF engineers particularly those specializing in system design were lacking in Iran. Though I do not know how is the situation right now in Iran. In most of the third world it was the Western engineers who were either designing the network in these countries or they were training the local engineers for this task.

But because of political climate of Iran, often it was the mobile operators of third world countries who came to Iran and built Iran's mobile infrastructure eg. South Africans or Turks. In other third world countries it was Japanese, American, French, Norwegian and Canadian companies who were designing and building the systems for them. I am sure you would agree there would be a big difference between a Turk engineer designing the RF map of Kermanshah and a Japanese engineer doing it.

Then you have bottlenecks in Iran. For example Iran is one of the most internet savvy countries of the world. But there is almost no large hosting facilities in Iran. Even Iran's banks and government used to host their servers in China, Europe and America. This puts a huge pressure on the network. And the reason for absence of hosting services again has to do with political environment of the country since no major internet company will set up shop in Iran and the Iran's business sector hardly invests in such sectors as well as technically there are huge gaps to be filled since Iran can not even manufacture simple routers let alone big servers.

And another big factor is the monopoly business structure of Iran which runs not on competition but on rent. A certain organization or entity buys the companies in a sector monopolizing it and collects the rent. This kills competition with the inevitable result of drop in service quality and/or increase in prices. A similar thing underlines the problems in other sectors of Iran's economy from car industry to housing.

Last but not least there are other factors which are not as important as the above but they play their role. For example, the lack of technology to design and implement the kind of internet surveillance for national security which Western countries or China can, often results in lack of interest on the part of government to expand and modernize the network. Since they fear with importing and implementing a modern system which they have no deep understanding of and have not themselves designed or manufactured, they are putting the political stability of the country at risk. These are valid reasons but are simultaneously poor excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Kebapçı Erhan said:


> @Full Moon don't you have anything better to do on eid?
> ++++++++++++++
> 
> Happy eid to all.



He was too rude so I decided to squeeze a lemon in his eyes. That is it.


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

Full Moon said:


> He was too rude so I decided to squeeze a lemon in his eyes. That is it.


On eid squeeze lemon on your brothers salad not his eyes.


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Full Moon change your avatar you moron just because your iranian obsesion you support these mountain goats you know how much they hate arabs and love israel



I am just going to keep it for a week before returning back to my previous avatar. No big deal.


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I am just going to keep it for a week before returning back to my previous avatar. No big deal.


@Saif al-Arab we have another stateless kurd here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Saif al-Arab we have another stateless kurd here



Loved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Left PakistanDefence forever.
----------------------------------
* Disclaimer: None of the posts/information provided/PMs, necessarily represent true opinions/view points, of the original account holder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

It is truly amazing how far the world has come, since when Biruni invented the Second to measure the time: Just a Second

Now to make 5 G networks work and to spoof the GPS of American drones so they land in Iran instead of going back to the American bases , we need nanosecond accuracy. Biruni would have been equally amazed if he could see what has become of his Second. 

=======================

An interview to lighten your mood: Biowarfare Acts Are in 'Criminal Violation' of the Treaty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vsdoc

Daneshmand said:


> I see your point. But as I said in my original comment, I am not an expert in alternate "realities". I think such alternate scenarios would make for a great novel but not much can be learnt from them. We have to stick with realities and work out the reasons for existence of those realities.



I was not presenting alternative realities, but the reality of India almost completely under Maratha hegemony and the dominant power in the subcontinent when the British came.

This was in response to your and Atanz's position that were the British not to have come and colonized India, an Indian entity such as the present would not infact have been forged or existed, and India would have been "balkanized."

The irony inherent to that argument being that to "balkanize" something, that something needs to have existed as a single monolithic entity in the first place, _a priori_.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Daneshmand said:


> It is truly amazing how far the world has come, since when Biruni invented the Second to measure the time: Just a Second
> 
> Now to make 5 G networks work and *to spoof the GPS of American drones so they land in Iran instead of going back to the American bases *, we need nanosecond accuracy. Biruni would have been equally amazed if he could see what has become of his Second.
> 
> =======================
> 
> An interview to lighten your mood: Biowarfare Acts Are in 'Criminal Violation' of the Treaty



We could do with your services in India. A variety of enchanting possibilities present themselves, after reading your post.



vsdoc said:


> I was not presenting alternative realities, but the reality of India almost completely under Maratha hegemony and the dominant power in the subcontinent when the British came.
> 
> This was in response to your and Atanz's position that were the British not to have come and colonized India, an Indian entity such as the present would not infact have been forged or existed, and India would have been "balkanized."
> 
> The irony inherent to that argument being that to "balkanize" something, that something needs to have existed as a single monolithic entity in the first place, _a priori_.



What is interesting is that whoever sat on the throne and addressed the issue of boundaries automatically thought sub-region, region and sub-continent. It is difficult to understand what people when they say that there was no India until the British came. Perfectly correct, in the narrow sense; the Sultans during the Sultanate, the Rajputs, the Andhras and the kingdom of Vijaynagar, the Tamils, the Malayalis, the myriad peoples living beyond the Brahmaputra-Ganges junction - all knew India as something other than India.

Perfectly wrong, in the broader sense; they all had a central concept of Bharat, or of Hindustan, and it didn't differ much; from the Himalayas down to the sea, bounded by the western mountains, and the mountains in the east. 

What next?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

rmi5 said:


> Left PakistanDefence forever.
> ----------------------------------
> * Disclaimer: None of the posts/information provided/PMs, necessarily represent true opinions/view points, of the original account holder.


You are going to leave this forum??


----------



## vsdoc

Joe Shearer said:


> Perfectly wrong, in the broader sense; they all had a central concept of Bharat, or of Hindustan, and it didn't differ much; from the Himalayas down to the sea, bounded by the western mountains, and the mountains in the east.
> 
> What next?



What about the West?

Where did Bharat/Hind/Hindustan stop and Persia/E'ran begin?


----------



## Joe Shearer

vsdoc said:


> What about the West?
> 
> Where did Bharat/Hind/Hindustan stop and Persia/E'ran begin?



I believe Khorasan, or Khurasan, was the boundary province. That's Afghanistan and eastern Iran. After Afghanistan, it was alien territory. That is, the Indus Valley was excluded. This is keeping in mind that Sindh, Multan and much of the Punjab - all of the Punjab - was Muslim-dominated for several centuries. Kashmir came in late, but that was also part of the borderlands. 

So we had Khorasan, we had these border territories and we had Hindustan beginning at Sir-Hind - the head, or originating point - of Hindustan.


----------



## mohsen

Serpentine said:


> I have tested Irancell 4G speeds in Tehran and Karaj, the speeds varied between 7 to 17 Mbps. 3 is not a reasonable number.
> 
> But I think this data is the national average. There is so much work needs to be done.


in Shiraz I have reached 22mb/s with 3/4 antenna.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vsdoc

Joe Shearer said:


> I believe Khorasan, or Khurasan, was the boundary province. That's Afghanistan and eastern Iran. After Afghanistan, it was alien territory. That is, the Indus Valley was excluded. This is keeping in mind that Sindh, Multan and much of the Punjab - all of the Punjab - was Muslim-dominated for several centuries. Kashmir came in late, but that was also part of the borderlands.
> 
> So we had Khorasan, we had these border territories and we had Hindustan beginning at Sir-Hind - the head, or originating point - of Hindustan.



I was speaking more as civilizations an less as Hindu or Muslim controlled sir. So definitely not constraining the question to just the last millennium, but more longer-term, for the historically chronicled durations of both these civilizations.

And geographically I believed it would have been more the Hindu Kush as the demarcating feature (than the Indus), with the area betwixt the buffer region of civilizational ebb and flow and lineage admixuture if you will.

Further south, such was not the case, with the Persian footprint over much of Baluchistan/Sistan, all the way to the port of Makaran.

Again, my history academics stopped in the 10th standard. After that I was a science student. The history I gleaned beyond then is from my participation on forums and discussions with people like you and largely self taught through reading while debating. So no hesitation in putting myself out there to either be given a pat or a chop, from someone who is just a decade younger than my own dad.


----------



## Abii

@rmi5 

rafti? Manam kam kam miam. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## The SiLent crY

rmi5 said:


> Left PakistanDefence forever.
> ----------------------------------
> * Disclaimer: None of the posts/information provided/PMs, necessarily represent true opinions/view points, of the original account holder.



Good Luck .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> you piece of goh


lol , looks like someone knows farsi 

dude , look . i'm a kurd and you insult me and my people on a daily basis , i understand your anger completely thats why i've never responded to your comments about kurds .

bro , you see kurds as the ones who are trying to separate from Iraq and who are constantly trying to further destablize Iraq .

i understand your concerns and i think you're right . but mate , kurds were among the first people who put foot on this grounds . kurds are medes people dating back to thousands of years ago .

you've gotta view it from their perspective : saddam killed hundreds of thousands of them and ISIS is doing the same now . they have been killed and murdered literally by everyone . now this doesn't give them the right to pull the shyte they are pulling right now and i agree with you .

but calling them/us mountain goats is very insulting



mohsen said:


> in Shiraz I have reached 22mb/s with 3/4 antenna.


of course .

tehran , shiraz , esfehan , mashhad , tabriz .

these are cities who have agha balasar . we poor people in the western Iran who have fought 8 years of war , we get 300 kb/s .

all of you are bache sosools 

22 mb/s ? ? are you kidding me ? 

another war breaks out and guess whose there to defend the country ? of course not you bache soosools . but us people of kermanshah who watch youtube videos at 480P quality .

:A :B :C  :E* :F*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## vsdoc

haman10 said:


> i'm a kurd



Are Yazidis also Kurds or something different?

Why are they not fighting back like your guys (and girls )?

Do the Kurds wants a separate Kurdish state carved only from Iraq or does it involve Iranian territory as well (like the Baloch of Pakistan for instance)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

vsdoc said:


> Are Yazidis also Kurds or something different?
> 
> Why are they not fighting back like your guys (and girls )?
> 
> Do the Kurds wants a separate Kurdish state carved only from Iraq or does it involve Iranian territory as well (like the Baloch of Pakistan for instance)?


Well yazidis are also kurds and theyare also fighting back . I saw many pics of yazidi girls preparing to fight and getting trained. 

The situation regarding separatist movement of kurds is absurd . There are many kurdswho want it and who fight for it and there are many who are strongly against it . Take previous Iraqi president as an example. Jalal talebani fought very hard to unit his country rather than causing problems for it 

Kurds normally seek separation when they are treated badly and are discriminated against . But the number of kurds who have that noble cause is not high 

Most of the separatists in Iraq are just being opportunist assholes. They don't seek those noble causes rather they are fighting for more money to fill their pockets. 

But all in all , i think separatist movements and sentiments in iraq are much milder than turkey for example . Cause iraqi government is doing all it can to soothe the pain iraqi kurds are suffering. Turkey is not
Iran witnessed same problems some 30 years ago due to unjust behavior of shah 
Now fortunately we don't see any such movement in iran 

Why ? Cause kermanshah the most populated kurdish city in iran for example was almost destroyed during the war 

Now its one of the major and biggest qnd most advanced cities of iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vsdoc

Thanks @haman10 

I did not know that Kurds were spread over into Turkey as well.

What is the Kurdish mother tongue?


----------



## haman10

vsdoc said:


> Thanks @haman10
> 
> I did not know that Kurds were spread over into Turkey as well.
> 
> What is the Kurdish mother tongue?


You're welcome bro .

Kurdish is our mother tongue. Lol

Kurdish is an iranian language dating back to thousands of years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> forever.
> ----------------------------------
> .


Cheghad yehoyi ! 
Man ke az vojoodet kheyli estefade kardam dadash . Shad o salamat o movafagh bashi harja ke hasti . age toonesti har az gahi ye sar bezan be inja . natoonesti ham chizio az dast nadadi ( saadeghaane )  .  Khoda hamraat dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

vsdoc said:


> I was not presenting alternative realities, but the reality of India almost completely under Maratha hegemony and the dominant power in the subcontinent when the British came.
> 
> This was in response to your and Atanz's position that were the British not to have come and colonized India, an Indian entity such as the present would not infact have been forged or existed, and India would have been "balkanized."
> 
> The irony inherent to that argument being that to "balkanize" something, that something needs to have existed as a single monolithic entity in the first place, _a priori_.



The reason I was inclined towards the balkanization theory put forward by @Atanz , was India's reality both now and then. British came to India when there was no mass communication, no telegraph or radio wireless communication and no railway. Yet just a few hundred British Military Officers managed to rule India for couple of centuries. This would not have been the case if India was united and a solidified single entity. Without the establishment of democracy, rule of law, modern military structures and a robust bureaucratic system based on merit and loyalty to state, India would not have survived as an entity it is today. All these were British gifts to India. Otherwise without these structures, India was a collection of small kingdoms.

India is not a monolithic country. There are too many languages (several hundreds), ethnicity (several hundreds), religions (dozen major ones), and castes. To bring all these together under a single state, a very sophisticated, centrally powerful and inclusive political structure was needed. I do not believe Marathas, a warrior caste of Hindus could form a stable India using only Hindu ideology and military power. This would not have survived into modern times. As IT DID NOT. Would have Sikh community accepted them? What about Muslims? What about Buddhists? What about other Hindu castes? What about Parsis and Iranis?

To build a unified and stable state out of a non-monolithic nation, you need a political structure that goes well above and beyond a single caste and is based on rule of law and respect for individual rights of every person. Ironically British provided the tools for creation of such a state in India. Whether it was their intention to do so or it happened just as a side effect of their colonialism, is a question better be left for historians to answer. But the reality of this, is not in dispute. Therefore my inclination towards balkanization. You can not seriously expect a single Hindu caste to rule over 1.5 billion people successfully and in a stable fashion.



Joe Shearer said:


> We could do with your services in India. A variety of enchanting possibilities present themselves, after reading your post.



Mmmm. What possibilities?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

nice read:
Iran Deal: The Inside Account - POLITICO Magazine


----------



## Joe Shearer

vsdoc said:


> I was speaking more as civilizations an less as Hindu or Muslim controlled sir. So definitely not constraining the question to just the last millennium, but more longer-term, for the historically chronicled durations of both these civilizations.
> 
> And geographically I believed it would have been more the Hindu Kush as the demarcating feature (than the Indus), with the area betwixt the buffer region of civilizational ebb and flow and lineage admixuture if you will.
> 
> Further south, such was not the case, with the Persian footprint over much of Baluchistan/Sistan, all the way to the port of Makaran.
> 
> Again, my history academics stopped in the 10th standard. After that I was a science student. The history I gleaned beyond then is from my participation on forums and discussions with people like you and largely self taught through reading while debating. So no hesitation in putting myself out there to either be given a pat or a chop, from someone who is just a decade younger than my own dad.



You have a knack for asking difficult questions. 

When you put it the way you have put it, I honestly would not like to take a fixed view of any kind; there are lots of interpretations. Let's look at it this way: looked at in civilization-wide terms, could we allocate Baluchistan, Makran within it, Sindh and Multan to either side in a definitive manner? Could we so assign the cis-montane territories of the north-west frontier (so called) and the Punjab, and Kashmir as well? Are these two categories really two categories, or are all six part and parcel of the same riddle? Bluntly, can we say about any of the six, individually, that they belonged to Iran or that they belonged to India? Can we also, in partitioning them between the two over-arching cultures, be robbing the situation of the necessary shades of grey that would constitute a third intermediate borderland culture (the Indus Man theory made famous by Aitzaz Ahsan)?

I don't know if a precise demarcation exists. The answers to the questions posed above would be the collective answer to your question.

What is my stand on this? I don't know.



Daneshmand said:


> The reason I was inclined towards the balkanization theory put forward by @Atanz , was India's reality both now and then. British came to India when there was no mass communication, no telegraph or radio wireless communication and no railway. Yet just a few hundred British Military Officers managed to rule India for couple of centuries. This would not have been the case if India was united and a solidified single entity. Without the establishment of democracy, rule of law, modern military structures and a robust bureaucratic system based on merit and loyalty to state, India would not have survived as an entity it is today. All these were British gifts to India. Otherwise without these structures, India was a collection of small kingdoms.
> 
> India is not a monolithic country. There are too many languages (several hundreds), ethnicity (several hundreds), religions (dozen major ones), and castes. To bring all these together under a single state, a very sophisticated, centrally powerful and inclusive political structure was needed. I do not believe Marathas, a warrior caste of Hindus could form a stable India using only Hindu ideology and military power. This would not have survived into modern times. As IT DID NOT. Would have Sikh community accepted them? What about Muslims? What about Buddhists? What about other Hindu castes? What about Parsis and Iranis?
> 
> To build a unified and stable state out of a non-monolithic nation, you need a political structure that goes well above and beyond a single caste and is based on rule of law and respect for individual rights of every person. Ironically British provided the tools for creation of such a state in India. Whether it was their intention to do so or it happened just as a side effect of their colonialism, is a question better be left for historians to answer. But the reality of this, is not in dispute. Therefore my inclination towards balkanization. You can not seriously expect a single Hindu caste to rule over 1.5 billion people successfully and in a stable fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm. What possibilities?



Two things: your searching look at the Indian condition deserves a well-thought through answer, and I hope that this will be possible to furnish over the next couple of days.

Second, regarding the possibilities. I put it to you that an American drone is 'acquired' over territory that it regularly services. That 'acquired' drone then follows a path over Mirpur, Baltistan and Ladakh, and move in further east, all the way up to Lhasa. More on the lights coming back on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Daneshmand said:


> The reason I was inclined towards the balkanization theory put forward by @Atanz , was India's reality both now and then.



Let us look at the arguments in greater detail.



> British came to India when there was no mass communication, no telegraph or radio wireless communication and no railway. Yet just a few hundred British Military Officers managed to rule India for couple of centuries. This would not have been the case if India was united and a solidified single entity. Without the establishment of democracy, rule of law, modern military structures and a robust bureaucratic system based on merit and loyalty to state, India would not have survived as an entity it is today. All these were British gifts to India. Otherwise without these structures, India was a collection of small kingdoms.



This takes into account only what we remember from reading about modern Indian history, so-called, sometimes defined as the history of India from 1707 to 1947, or to current times. If we take earlier periods into account, we find a similar, rather strikingly similar picture. For instance, the number of functionaries during the Maurya imperial rule who played the equivalent role of the British civil service and British military officers who turned their hand to both military matters and to civilian administration, the dharma mahamatyas, was roughly the same as the ICS. Incidentally, quite parallel to the British achievement in the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries, the Mauryas established a uniform administration (democracy was not established by the British; the mangled versions of self-rule contained in the 1919 Morley-Minto reforms which led to dyarchy and even the 1935 Government of India Act were so heavily restricted by property qualifications that they amounted to nothing much more than the creation of a cooperative oligarchy that worked with the hegemons). There is little to choose between the Maurya administration and the British, if we look at it from a distance, other than the fact that the handing over of power by the imperial administration to the successor administration was violent in the earlier case, and was repressed violence in the later case.

India was ruled perfectly well without the British gifts, not only by the Mauryas, but by the Guptas, the Chalukyas, the Rastrakutas, the Cholas, and later still, the Khiljis, the Tughlaqs and the Mughals.

[/quote]India is not a monolithic country. There are too many languages (several hundreds), ethnicity (several hundreds), religions (dozen major ones), and castes. To bring all these together under a single state, a very sophisticated, centrally powerful and inclusive political structure was needed. I do not believe Marathas, a warrior caste of Hindus could form a stable India using only Hindu ideology and military power. This would not have survived into modern times. As IT DID NOT. Would have Sikh community accepted them? What about Muslims? What about Buddhists? What about other Hindu castes? What about Parsis and Iranis?[/quote]

This is more than a little puzzling. 

First, the Marathas as used here refers to the Maratha confederacy, which included far more than the Marathas themselves. The leading families and the aristocracy were Maratha; so were the leading families and the aristocracy Turanian and Iranian under the Mughals, before the Marathas, and English, after the Marathas, with help from the Scots and the Irish and even the Welsh.

Second, how the idea crops up of the Marathas being exclusively Hindus in outlook is not clear. They were anything but the kinds of bigots that today's Hindutva-vadis are. Just to remind you, the artillery was served by Ibrahim Gardi and his band of gunners, hardly poster boys for Hindu domination. The founder of Maratha power, Shivaji Bhonsle, was exemplary about employing people who were not Hindus, and his lead was followed.

Getting down to other communities, the Hindus supported them, generally; there were always opportunists who took the other side. The Muslims under their rule did not fail to cooperate, but Muslims elsewhere fought them, as is only to be expected in a system of warfare where the prevalent principle was _vae victis_. For that matter, the Rajputs and the Jats, and many other Hindu kingdoms fought them before succumbing. You will recall that rather a similar state of affairs prevailed while the West Saxons were consolidating their power in Britain against Mercia, Cumbria and Wales.

The Sikhs were not a significant power at the time, and their militarisation happened largely because of persecution by the administration in the Punjab. Earlier, they were very largely Khatri, traders and men of commerce, as were all the Gurus. The Buddhists existed in Nepal and in the Himalayan foothills, while the Parsis were a minuscule number then, as they (unfortunately) are now. The Iranis? If you are referring to the second wave of Zoroastrians, the wave was not yet due, and if you are referring to ethnic Iranians, they responded much the same way as the other Muslims: submissive when conquered, offering resistance before that. There is no known example of a Turkish, Iranian or Indian revolting against the Marathas.



> To build a unified and stable state out of a non-monolithic nation, you need a political structure that goes well above and beyond a single caste and is based on rule of law and respect for individual rights of every person. Ironically British provided the tools for creation of such a state in India. Whether it was their intention to do so or it happened just as a side effect of their colonialism, is a question better be left for historians to answer. But the reality of this, is not in dispute.



Political structure well above and beyond a single caste is more than satisfied by the Maratha Empire, from all the evidence abounding. It was not their fault that a later lunatic fringe painted them in saffron colours, the colour of their battle flag, and appropriated all their achievements to Hinduism. 

I am not able to understand why a rule of law was not considered to be prevalent during Maratha rule, or for that matter, during earlier Mughal rule or Tughlaq or Khilji or Gupta or Chalukya. If the reference to the rule of law was to the British court system, first, the legal system under the Mughals was also governed by qazis and their rulings, and second, the British system itself relied heavily on the services of local religious authorities.



> Therefore my inclination towards balkanization. You can not seriously expect a single Hindu caste to rule over 1.5 billion people successfully and in a stable fashion.



Quite right too. Nobody actually did. Incidentally, just to pour a little cold water all around, patriotic songs of the period of agitation against British rule spoke of 330 million citizens. 1.5 billion took a lot of hard work to achieve, and said hard work continues as we read this. Besides, as pointed out, it was by no means a single Hindu caste that was involved. Please shoot your Indian history tutors and guides.



> Mmmm. What possibilities?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@Daneshmand

Unfortunatley I have nothing but *distilled contempt *for India and conversely I have enormous *respect* for Iran. The latter puts me in a *bind *because I regard myself as a guest in this thread so I am handcuffed into behaving myself as I don't want this to derail under the impress of Pak/India rivalry.. We can open another thread to look at this issue in detail but just *few thoughts* on this.

(i) The Indian Republic you see today is entirely "*Made in Britain*".
(ii) The word "Balkanize" does *not* apply because as above poster stated there was *never* any *whole* to Balkanize before the British arrived. I don't blame Daneshmand as clearly he does not know much about South Asian history.
(iii) There has always been a geographic region like Europe, Scandanavia, Maghreb, Iberia etc called "India". Much as Europe there have been* some* common denomnators in South Asia above the two legs and two hands. However just because the geographic descriptor "Asia" or "Iberia" has been around for millenia if some states decided to arrogate those titles as names of political entities like "*Iberian Republic*" or "*Asian Republic*" would not mean that such entities existed for millenias just becuse the name Iberia or Asia has been thrown around for centuries.. Calling myself "Mohammed Ali" does not make me the boxer Ali or for that matter that I have been around for centuries just because the name "Ali" has been rolling around and used by differant people along the time span.
(iv) The maps given by the poster come cheaper by the dozen. Many people of artistic bent slap these fantasies as historical fact. You have take these maps with pinch of salt. If I throw some dye against the wall most of it will space out at point of impact. However drops will explode outwards in lesser amounts. Where do you draw the line showing impact? The maximalist line will even include that stray drop that ended outside on the footpath? The minimalist line that just occupies the actual area where the dye has full coverage?
(v) Both Pakistan and India are *by products* of British imperialism. They brought the physical nuts and bolts of a modern state, the social, legal, administrative systems that over century matured and took root in South Asia. The final arbitrar that underwrites both states is the respective armies on both sides of the border.
(vi) The British built up a incredibly efficient military system mostly based around regiments. These regiments tended to recruit from certain ethnic groups or regions. The most preferred groups were Pashtuns and Punjabi Muslims ( from todays Pakistan ) and Punjabi Sikhs ( from todays India). The former regiments went to make Pakistan Army the latter the Indian Army. Of course there are other groups recruited also to beef up the army but broadly speaking even in 2015 the pattterns the British set up still apply.
(vii) The efficient British adminstrative machine made men rise above their ethnic group and language. How effective this was can be seen in the British Indian Army [ note that was precursor to both modern Pak and Indian Armies ] in battle. In the war against Japanese units maintained loyalty around the regiment and many even died. The British system was so efficent that even under the most difficult circumstances men kept their loyalty toward their regiment.
(viii) This efficient apparatus ( involving civil, military, economic aspects ) was managed by few thousand "white sahibs" to rule over a huge continent that included on it's western marches East Iranic peoples ( Pashtun, Baloch ) to the east Burmese people ( modern Myanmar) to the the extreme south tip Dravidian (Telagu or Tamils) to the extreme north west ( Kalash, Chitrali's ) to Tibeto-Mongolians like Ladakh.



*British Raj Flag* >




> Trust me that is not the "Indian" flag.






Today at least four countries occupy the space of the British Raj. Of course one has named itself as "India" but it is as much a successor state to the British Raj as the rest. If *Joe *had four sons, John, *Joe*, Peter, Andy it would not gove *Joe junior* any extra claims then the other three on the estate of Joe senior.

Map below of the prevailing reliogions of the British Raj. Pakistan is descernible as left green, Indian republic pink, Bangladesh right green and Burma ( Myanmarr ) yellow.








The* British India *evoved to today's Islamic Republic of* Pakistan *on the left, *Indian Republic*, *Bangaldesh* Republic and *Myanmar *( Burma ) Republic on the right side. These are the* four* *successor states* to British India.











British Raj Flag which came down in 1947.






British Raj - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Joe Shearer said:


> Let us look at the arguments in greater detail.



Its ok as you wish.

You certainly are underestimating the influence British have had over the world and specially over India. And you are overestimating the capabilities of eastern nations to produce modern ruling structures. Even Iran which was not colonized at the end had to import Swedes, British, French and German advisers to set up modern governance structures. And no, I can not bring myself to believe that Marathas or for that matter anyone else including Sikhs or Muslims could produce anything resembling to the current India.

Despite much effort by British and later on by secular governments of successive India, the caste system still persists. So trying to implicate that Marathas had solved it all, is rather not consistent with truth we know of. I wish the Marathas could form a modern structure not only for India but also a role model for the rest of the world, but this is not the truth. As I had said earlier, it would make a great novel, but not much beyond that. I wish just like Islam need reforms to solve its problems, Hinduism could also reform itself and ditch the castes. But I know how difficult these things are.

Whether Muslims or Hindus or Sikhs or others we have problems we have not solved. Trying to bring in "patriotism" and alternate "realities" would actually impede progress towards solution of our problems. But obviously this is much more fun and much more easier to do than accepting reality and finding solutions.

Saying that if Marathas had survived or if Afshars had survived or if India had not been colonized or if Iran had been colonized are just good subjects for a "patriotic" novel. Wont do any good for the problems we are facing in the REAL world today.


----------



## scythian500

منطقه‌ای که برای آمریکا از خاورمیانه هم مهم‌تر است/ شاه‌کلید تحولات دنیا کجاست؟ +نقشه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Joe Shearer

Atanz said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Unfortunatley I have nothing but *distilled contempt *for India and conversely I have enormous *respect* for Iran. The latter puts me in a *bind *because I regard myself as a guest in this thread so I am handcuffed into behaving myself as I don't want this to derail under the impress of Pak/India rivalry.. We can open another thread to look at this issue in detail but just *few thoughts* on this.



Presumably these thoughts may be commented upon, without running the risk of showing lack of respect for Iran. Also without seeming to want to derail this under the impress of Pak/India rivalry.



> (i) The Indian Republic you see today is entirely "*Made in Britain*".



It is interesting to read that statement with the subsequent one cited below. If the Indian Republic were entirely made in Britain, where were the other three made?



> Today at least four countries occupy the space of the British Raj. Of course one has named itself as "India" but it is as much a successor state to the British Raj as the rest. If *Joe *had four sons, John, *Joe*, Peter, Andy it would not gove *Joe junior* any extra claims then the other three on the estate of Joe senior.
> 
> Map below of the prevailing reliogions of the British Raj. Pakistan is descernible as left green, Indian republic pink, Bangladesh right green and Burma ( Myanmarr ) yellow.



We have to bear in mind, of course, that the first three countries mentioned were all made in Britain, in Westminster, to be precise, under the Independence of India Act. Burma, or Myanmar, was separated out in 1937, and gained independence in 1948, again at British hands, so it is not quite clear why the Indian Republic that we see today was the only one entirely "Made in Britain".

Coming to the question of one that named itself India and it not having sufficient legitimacy, or the name being purely coincidental, that is answered rather easily by reading the India Independence Act. Perhaps the contempt was not distilled sufficiently to be of use in responding to these attitudes rooted in sibling rivalry.



> (ii) The word "Balkanize" does *not* apply because as above poster stated there was *never* any *whole* to Balkanize before the British arrived. I don't blame Daneshmand as clearly he does not much about South Asia history.



@Daneshmand is not alone, obviously.



> (iii) There has always been a geographic region like Europe, Scandanavia, Maghreb, Iberia etc called "India". Much as Europe there have been* some* common denomnators in South Asia above the two legs and two hands. However just because the geographic descriptor "Asia" or "Iberia" has been around for millenia if some states decided to arrogate those titles as names of political entities like "Iberian Republic" or "Asian Republic" would not mean that such entities existed for millenias. Calling myself "Mohammed Ali" does not make me the boxer Ali or for that matter that I have been around for centuries just because the name "Ali" has been rolling around and used by differant people along the time span.



Here we have an interesting study in lack of historical knowledge, or even knowledge of contemporary affairs.

The name India was used by people external to India, consistently, until the full and final move of the British Crown to a position of direct rule in 1857/58. That name was never in use by the people of India until that time. From that time onwards, the name India was used specifically for the political entity ruled by the British, which, by a brilliant innovative piece of naming, came to be known as British India. The remainder, in order to help the process of discovery that we seem to be set upon, was the territories of the princely states.

It was this unitary territory that was partitioned and given independence by the Indian Independence Act. The wording of the act makes very clear what the British considered that they were doing, and an elementary exercise in reading English and reading that act will make the entire matter clear, beyond doubt.



> (iv) The maps given by the poster come cheaper by the dozen. Many people of artistic bent slap these fantasies as historical fact. You have take these maps with pinch of salt. If I throw some dye against the wall most of it will space out at point of impact. However drops will explode outwards in lesser amounts. Where do you draw the line showing impact? The maximalist line will even include that stray drop that ended outside on the footpath? The minimalist line that just occupies the actual area where the dye has full coverage?



Only an expert in dyes and colours can do justice to this passage above. Its relevance is not immediately clear.



> (v) Both Pakistan and India by products of British imperialism. They brought the physical nuts and bolts of a modern state, the social, legal, administrative systems that over century matured and took root in South Asia. The final arbitrar that underwrites both states is the respective armies on both sides of the border.



If we were each of us to allow ourselves the childish pleasure of substituting distilled contempt for rational consideration, it would be appropriate to point out that saying that the physical nuts and bolts of a modern administration matured and took root in south Asia is wildly exaggerated. It really matured and took root in two of the four territories mentioned earlier. So this is not a distinguishing characteristic.



> (vi) The British built up a incredibly efficient military system mostly based around regiments. These regiments tended to recruit from certain ethnic groups or regions. The most preferred groups were Pashtuns and Punjabi Muslims ( from todays Pakistan ) and Punjabi Sikhs ( from todays India). The former regiments went to make Pakistan Army the latter the Indian Army. Of course there are other groups recruited also to beef up the army but broadly speaking even in 2015 the pattterns the British set up still apply.



I expect, @Daneshmand, you might take exception to the cavalier taunt that you (do) _not much about South Asia history _(sic) once you read the passage above. 'Most preferred group' is precisely that: most preferred group. The Sikh in the Indian Army constitutes between 10 to 15% of the strength. Apparently we are to ignore the 85 to 90% of the balance altogether.

I have no comment about the present-day composition of the Pakistan Army.



> (vii) The efficient British adminstrative machine made men rise above their ethnic group and language. How effective this was can be seen in the British Indian Army [ note that was precursor to both modern Pak and Indian Armies ] in battle. In the war against Japanese units maintained loyalty around the regiment and many even died. The British system was so efficent that even under the most difficult circumstances men kept their loyalty toward their regiment.



Strangely, we are not informed that the same leadership provided the Purbia and the Tilanga the ability to beat the same Pashtun, Punjabi Muslim and Punjabi Sikh in the years prior to the 1857 revolt. It made no difference whether it was a Punjabi dominated army or a Bihari/ eastern UP and Telugu dominated army; it was leadership that seems to have played the key role. As far as post-colonial experience is concerned, the consensus, displaced at times by the distilled contempt of the professional analyst, is that one side out of the four has learnt some of the lessons of command.



> (viii) This efficient apparatus ( involving civil, military, economic aspects ) was managed by few thousand "white sahibs" to rule over a huge continent that included on it's western marches East Iranic peoples ( Pashtun, Baloch ) to the east Burmese people ( modern Myanmar) to the the extreme south tip Dravidian (Telagu or Tamils) to the extreme north west ( Kalash, Chitrali's ) to Tibeto-Mongolians like Ladakh.



Already dealt with in an earlier post.



> Today at least four countries occupy the space of the British Raj. Of course one has named itself as "India" but it is as much a successor state to the British Raj as the rest. If *Joe *had four sons, John, *Joe*, Peter, Andy it would not gove *Joe junior* any extra claims then the other three on the estate of Joe senior.
> 
> The* British India *evoved to today's Islamic Republic of* Pakistan *on the left, *Indian Republic*, *Bangaldesh* Republic and *Myanmar *( Burma ) Republic on the right side. These are the* four* *successor states* to British India.



This is a piece of wishful thinking best left alone. The India Independence Act makes it clear, and the proceedings of the UNO in the matter of Pakistan's application for membership status based on being a successor state make it even clearer that there were not four successor states, there was only one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Following on from my previous post just because no "Indian" political entity existed before 1947 does NOT mean that within that huge geographic region called "India" no generic people existed, Of course they did. Just like in Europe there are lots of peoples with differant languages the same applies to South Asia ( I have to use the term South Asia post 1947 because now a generic term India has been branded by the post 1947 Indian Republic ) this use of India today cause confusion. Are we talking about India the geography or India the Republic. For the former today the term South Asia is used to prevent ambiguity.

Let us now look at the generic people of South Asia who have been living and evolving in South Asia for centuries. Along the way they have been ruled or found themselves living under differant empires. Todays manifestations of the generic peoples are Pakistan, India, Bangladesh and Burma-Myanmar.

The map below is crude display of differant languages in South Asia. You can see first they belong to entirely differant language famlies. From the Persian branch in West of Pakistan ( Baloch and Pashto ) to Indo-Aryan, to Dravidian, to Sino Tebetan, to Austro-Asiatic. In between you have vast numbers of diverse dialects that are so far removed that in Europe they would be classfied as separate languages. However in South Asia each state in a attempt to create sense of unity has reduced the numbers to minimum and then created alternative histories to give myth of unity in the past when non existed.

Even the terms used are mostly foreign. If a predator eyes bunch of sheep he regards them as a group. That does not mean that flock have some central unity just because external enemies see targets of pillage. The best way can be seen as they come under attack they all disperse individuely. They don't act as a combine because they are not a combine. They will let the other one get eaten as long as they get away. It is "each sheept unto itself" because just because the predator sees a lots of sheep they are nit a *"heepdom"*






Most of these language groups represent ethnic groups. Each as differant as Greeks and Germans if not more. For example many Indian Punjabi Sikhs could pass for Iranian but most Tamils would stick out like sore thumbs. Within these broader groups there are 10s of millions of other tribal groups who are entirely at another level of definition. In toto these groups could add upto 100s of millions. Now look at these Indian states structured around language/ethnic group.

Languages of South Asia - Main groups. Starting with Pakistan > India > Bangladesh










The above map is approximate to generic peoples of India. The small Punjab in north corner mostly Sikh is also found in Pakistan. The differance being Muslim Punjab went to Pakistan Sikh Punjab to India.






In Pakistan the generic groups are, you guys already know about the *Baloch* speakers of Balochistan, we also have East Iranic speakers of NWFP ( now called Khyber Pakhtunkwa ) speaking *Pashto, *the Punjabi of Pakistan Punjab who speak same as Indian Punjan Sikhs across the border, Sindh speaking Sindhi. I leave Kashmir because of disputed status.

* The Pak Punjab and Indian Sikh Punjab are exactly the same other than Muslim/Sikh divide. However in Pakistan the Punjabi make about 55% of Pakistan whereas the Indian Sikh Punjabi struggle to even make 0.2% of the population. A tiny drop of 25 million in sea of 1,270 million. The Punjabi in Pakistan are so dominant at 55% that they end up dominating the state cause of much complaints.

Generic peoples of *Pakistan* - This will just list the main provincial groups.

1. *Punjabi > Punjab*
2. *Pashtuns > NWFP now Khyber Pakhtunkwa*
3. *Sindhi > Sindh*
4. *Baloch > Balochistan.*


* Just a clarification here. When in Persian history you talk of "Hind" or "Hindush" or "india" please don't make the assumption that it refers to the generic peoples as listed below ( Indian Republic ) unless you think Persians pole vaulted over Indus Basin/Pakistan and landed amongst the peoples tabulated below. No, the Persians interacted with their neighbours who were the forefathers of the Sindhi et al as listed above and today federated into entity called Pakistan.

Now at us look at the generic peoples of the *Indian Repubic* - Again let us stick with the main groups.

*Languages/Places of Indian Republic*

1. *Assamese/Asomiya* Assam
2. *Bengali/Bangla* Andaman & Nicobar Islands, Tripura, West Bengal,
3. *Bodo* Assam
4.* Dogri Jammu and* Kashmir
5. *Gujarati* Dadra and Nagar Haveli, Daman and Diu, Gujarat
6. *Hindi* Andaman and Nicobar Islands, Maharashtra Arunachal Pradesh, Bihar, Chandigarh, Chhattisgarh, the national capital territory of Delhi, Haryana, Himachal Pradesh, Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Rajasthan, Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand.
7. *Kannada* Karnataka
8.  *Kashmiri* Jammu and Kashmir
9. *Konkani* Goa, Karnataka, Maharashtra
10. *Maithili* Bihar
11. *Malayalam* Kerala, Andaman and Nicobar Islands, Lakshadweep
12. *Manipuri* (also *Meitei* or *Meithei*) Manipur
13. *Marathi* Dadra & Nagar Haveli, Daman and Diu, Goa, Maharashtra
14. *Nepali* Sikkim, West Bengal
15. *Oriya* Orissa
*16. Punjabi * Chandigarh*, *Delhi, Haryana*, Punjab *
17. *Sanskrit* Listed as a Classical Language of India.
18. *Santhali* Santhal tribals of the Chota Nagpur Plateau (comprising the states of Bihar, Chattisgarh, Jharkhand, Orissa) 
19. Various tribal languages
20. *Tamil* Tamil Nadu, Andaman & Nicobar Islands, Kerala, Puducherry . Listed as a Classical Language of India.
21. *Telugu*

* Marked in red are shared with groups in Pakistan.

Interesting map of Iranic and Indo Aryan languages. The former begins in Turkey ( Kurdish and ends in Pakistan - Pashto ) with IA overlapping into India. South India speaks entirely another family of languages called Dravidian.

http://www.worldgeodatasets.com/files/Huffman-IndoEuropean_Langs-wdb2.pdf

South India - Dravidian







There is more diversity in India then there is in Africa or Europe. Massive effort to engineer a narrative that creates this unified eternal concept of India is afoot. Increasingly Wikipedia is dominated by this narrative. With so many English speakers ( with a country with 1.27 nillion or 18% of humanity ) this is natural. This has created a massive inertia that is even effecting academic writing as end of day money and sponsorship underpins everything. If your a white guy or even a Iranian one fast way of making money is publish a book that builds on this eternal one India and it will become a best seller in country of 1,270 million. That is lots of sales. Try the opposite and see how many you will sell. Here is exmple of this revision of history going on.

"*HORSEPLAY IN HARAPPA **
The Indus Valley Decipherment Hoax 

MICHAEL WITZEL, a Harvard University Indologist, and STEVE FARMER, a comparative historian, report on media hype, faked data, and Hindutva propaganda in recent claims that the Indus Valley script has been decoded.




LAST summer the Indian press carried sensational stories announcing the final decipherment of the Harappan or Indus Valley script. A United News of India dispatch on July 11, 1999, picked up throughout South Asia, reported on new research by "noted histo rian, N.S. Rajaram, who along with palaeographist Dr. Natwar Jha,*



HORSEPLAY IN HARAPPA

Ironically even this history is from Indus Basin which in fact is todays Pakistan. This would be like Saudi singing on about Persepolis intentionally being oblivious that it is in Iran. The oft repeated argument that Pakistan was not around before 1947. Overlooking that history is about peoples. I only came about in the last century but my family goes way back in time. At any rate 5,000 years ago there was no India either.


----------



## xenon54 out

vsdoc said:


> Thanks @haman10
> 
> I did not know that Kurds were spread over into Turkey as well.
> 
> What is the Kurdish mother tongue?


Turkey has the biggest Kurdish population.



haman10 said:


> You're welcome bro .
> 
> Kurdish is our mother tongue. Lol
> 
> Kurdish is an iranian language dating back to thousands of years ago


I know Kurdish is orgininating from Iranic language family but booth Languages sound very different to me, how similar are they, is there a chance of understanding eachother?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

xenon54 said:


> Turkey has the biggest Kurdish population.
> 
> 
> I know Kurdish is orgininating from Iranic language family but booth Languages sound very different to me, how similar are they, is there a chance of understanding eachother?




Iranic languages group are found from the west in Turkey ( Kurdish ) through Iran ( Farsi ) Tajikistan ( Tajik ) Afghanistan (Dari) and Pakistan ( *Pashto/Baloch *). Also I think Ossetian in Russia is also Iranic language. After looking at the language chart Baloch appears to be very similar to Kurdish.
















*Iranian languages - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Atanz said:


> Iranic languages group are found in from the west in Turkey ( Kurdish ) through Iran ( Farsi ) Takjikistan ( Tajik ) Afghanistan (Dari) and Pakistan ( *Pashto/Baloch *). Also I think Ossetian in Russia is also Iranic language. After looking at the language chart Baloch appears to be very similar to Kurdish.


Dude i know this, my question is about the understanding between individuals.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

xenon54 said:


> Dude i know this, my question is about the understanding between individuals.



I think most of these languages have diverged ( despite the same root ) to the point of being mutually unintelligible. Similar to say German and English which share the same feedstock. I can understand some Persian words but I can't understand the sentances. But then my Pashto is very weak. Still I think I can learn Persian very easily.

If I get some time I might even try it. I know we have Pak Pashto singers Zeb and Hania who had a go at singing in Persian. Maybe @Daneshmand can tell us how well they did?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine , bro i just realized i've been section-banned in the turk's forum . i can't read your post .

i donno what really happened cause i never post anything there  i don't even visit them hence i did not realize this till now . 

whats going on ? anything special ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine , bro i just realized i've been section-banned in the turk's forum . i can't read your post .
> 
> i donno what really happened cause i never post anything there  i don't even visit them hence i did not realize this till now .
> 
> whats going on ? anything special ?



Why section banned? you don't even post there. @Hakan any specific reason?

Nothing, just explained something about Kurds:



Bismarck said:


> I talked to many Irans. All of them hates Kurds much (expect Iran-Kurds maybe). Why this obsession with these Kurds yet?



No one hates Kurds in Iran (when I say no one, I mean the absolute majority, not individuals), nor in other countries.
That's the exact opposite. Kurds in Iran are viewed as very hospitable, friendly and brave people. They are just so kind and they treat their guests like Gods. The only thing people hate are terrorist groups like PJAK. They have nothing to do with common Kurdish people who have lived beside us for thousands of years and are essentially a part of us. We should do much more to develop our Kurdish areas further and give them what they truly deserve.

If anyone told you they hate Kurds in general, they are nothing but racist scumbags that exist everywhere.

@haman10 is an Iranian Kurd btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine , bro i just realized i've been section-banned in the turk's forum . i can't read your post .
> 
> i donno what really happened cause i never post anything there  i don't even visit them hence i did not realize this till now .
> 
> whats going on ? anything special ?


Bismark asked him a question and Serpentine answered.
BTW: i asked you a question, im curious about the answer.


----------



## SALMAN F

@Serpentine where is by posts to that clown @Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

guys how correct is this:


----------



## like_a_boss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/647466340530421760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

xenon54 said:


> Dude i know this, my question is about the understanding between individuals.


well,when I was conscripted . I was stationed in Sistan and Baluchistan at saravan near Pakistan border . when they talked Baluchi language I could not understand them . but when Kurds talk Kurdish if I concentrate very hard I may be able to get what they talk .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

@Combat-Master

You seem quite butthurt dude. The Shaher sniper you posted and ones the Kurds are using are the older version which Iran gave them. They seem more advanced than the older version, perhaps if you're a buthurt turk. Newer versions have different grips.






Why are you so buthurt anyway? You're sad the guns are slicing your "armoured" vehicles?


@bsruzm

It seems you turks believe what the Kurds say when it is convenient for You. Okay, lets take them at their words then?
They have also stated they wiped out 400 turkish soldiers:

http://www.basnews.com/en/news/2015/08/27/pkk-400-turkish-soldiers-killed/

And this was from few weeks ago, so question is, why is Turkey hiding its true causalities?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bsruzm

The Last of us said:


>


----------



## The Last of us

bsruzm said:


>



I have to say, I would love to see what the Shaher has been doing to your so called 'armoured' vehicles. Just hope the 23mm Baher does not end up with the kurds

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -------

The Last of us said:


> @Combat-Master
> 
> You seem quite butthurt dude. The Shaher sniper you posted and ones the Kurds are using are the older version which Iran gave them. They seem more advanced than the older version, perhaps if you're a buthurt turk. Newer versions have different grips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so buthurt anyway? You're sad the guns are slicing your "armoured" vehicles?
> 
> 
> @bsruzm
> 
> It seems you turks believe what the Kurds say when it is convenient for You. Okay, lets take them at their words then?
> They have also stated they wiped out 400 turkish soldiers:
> 
> http://www.basnews.com/en/news/2015/08/27/pkk-400-turkish-soldiers-killed/
> 
> And this was from few weeks ago, so question is, why is Turkey hiding its true causalities?



Why is this Clown tagging me ?


----------



## The Last of us

Combat-Master said:


> Why is this Clown tagging me ?


Are you mentally handicapped? 
Because you made a foolish statement in your section (which I cannot access). Next time don't pour out these butt-hurt, low IQ nonsense and no one will bring your filthy presence in this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

haman10 said:


> lol , looks like someone knows farsi
> 
> dude , look . i'm a kurd and you insult me and my people on a daily basis , i understand your anger completely thats why i've never responded to your comments about kurds .
> 
> bro , you see kurds as the ones who are trying to separate from Iraq and who are constantly trying to further destablize Iraq .
> 
> i understand your concerns and i think you're right . but mate , kurds were among the first people who put foot on this grounds . kurds are medes people dating back to thousands of years ago .
> 
> you've gotta view it from their perspective : saddam killed hundreds of thousands of them and ISIS is doing the same now . they have been killed and murdered literally by everyone . now this doesn't give them the right to pull the shyte they are pulling right now and i agree with you .
> 
> but calling them/us mountain goats is very insulting
> 
> 
> of course .
> 
> tehran , shiraz , esfehan , mashhad , tabriz .
> 
> these are cities who have agha balasar . we poor people in the western Iran who have fought 8 years of war , we get 300 kb/s .
> 
> all of you are bache sosools
> 
> 22 mb/s ? ? are you kidding me ?
> 
> another war breaks out and guess whose there to defend the country ? of course not you bache soosools . but us people of kermanshah who watch youtube videos at 480P quality .
> 
> :A :B :C  :E* :F*



If you had good internet speed, you'd be too busy playing online games & watching movies to be fighting! I'm sending a letter to the government, to reduce your internet speeds to 56 kb dial up modem, and sell hourly based internet cards in the supermarkets for your city, so you will always be amade bash. haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

@haman10, @SALMAN AL-FARSI, @Malik Alashter

Speaking of Kurds this week, I must say that one of the most overlooked aspects of Iran - Iraq war was the Shah's support of the Kurdish separatist movement. In my opinion, this was the root cause of the war. Given the Shah's superb relationships with the U.S, and his firm stand against the Soviet Union, he encountered no resistance when he decided to arm the Kurds. Iraq was an ally for the Soviet Union (or at least not an enemy of it).

Using all the state-of-the-art weapons it got from Iran, the Kurds rebels fought the Iraqi army very brutally. The Shah's ultimate goal was to get Iraq to reconsider its boarders with Iran (which Iraq inherited from the Ottomans). The whole point was sharing the water of _Shat Al Arab_ *شط العرب* (Arvand Rud) by dividing it between Iraq and Iran. The Shah's support of the Kurds led Saddam (as a Vice President back then) to accept Algeria agreement of 1975 - which achieved what the Shah wanted. Big number of Iraqi politicians confirms that Saddam's regret over accepting this arm twist was a serious factor in his decision to invade Iran.

My two cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> @haman10, @SALMAN AL-FARSI, @Malik Alashter
> 
> Speaking of Kurds this week, I must say that one of the most overlooked aspects of Iran - Iraq war was the Shah's support of the Kurdish separatist movement. In my opinion, this was the root cause of the war. Given the Shah's superb relationships with the U.S, and his firm stand against the Soviet Union, he encountered no resistance when he decided to arm the Kurds. Iraq was an ally for the Soviet Union (or at least not an enemy of it).
> 
> Using all the state-of-the-art weapons it got from Iran, the Kurds rebels fought the Iraqi army very brutally. The Shah's ultimate goal was to get Iraq to reconsider its boarders with Iran (which Iraq inherited from the Ottomans). The whole point was sharing the water of _Shat Al Arab_ *شط العرب* (Arvand Rud) by dividing it between Iraq and Iran. The Shah's support of the Kurds led Saddam (as a Vice President back then) to accept Algeria agreement of 1975 - which achieved what the Shah wanted. Big number of Iraqi politicians confirms that Saddam's regret over accepting this arm twist was a serious factor in his decision to invade Iran.
> 
> My two cents.


Lets be honest here 

Firstly , you don't give a shyte abt kurds and you hate them very much .stop this childish games of yours 

Secondly , both saddam and shah were genocidal maniacs . There time has passed just as your time will pass in iran's e closest allies 

That is syria iraq and yemen . They are and will kick your wahhabi butt

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Last of us

LMAO 

Some of these desperate turks and wahabis with their fantasies about Iranian Kurds.
Kurds are an Iranic people both by race and culture, the Iranian kurds are one of the most patriotic groups of people in Iran whom have fought and died in many occasions for Iran. All one has to do is look at certain northern parts of Iran and you can see Kurds there. Reasons is, during Iran's conflicts with the Mongols, the Kurds went to the north and fought for Iran. Even today, when you have terrorist groups such as Pjak, they have on many occasions stated they don't want separatism, and these are the most extreme groups in Iran. Reason is quite clear, Iran is the motherland of Kurds. Iranic people in general are extremely patriotic when it comes to Iran and will die fighting for their country, this goes for Kurds, Lors, Azaris, Persians, etc etc. I don't expect some artificial states that were created just decades ago by Europeans to understand this

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> Lets be honest here
> 
> Firstly , you don't give a shyte abt kurds and you hate them very much .stop this childish games of yours
> 
> Secondly , both saddam and shah were genocidal maniacs . There time has passed just as your time will pass in iran's e closest allies
> 
> That is syria iraq and yemen . They are and will kick your wahhabi butt



No, I really like the Kurds, you don't have to believe me as this won't have any consequences. My only response to the rest of your post is that you and I could give our _ta'ssoub_ *تعصب *(bigotry) a short break every once in a while to return to being normal humans. I don't know how you can always endure this way of thinking, but I guess it is your membership in the Basij that made you do so.

By the way, I will write another Kurds related post shortly.

See you soon.


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Turkey has the biggest Kurdish population.
> 
> 
> I know Kurdish is orgininating from Iranic language family but booth Languages sound very different to me, how similar are they, is there a chance of understanding eachother?


It depends. There are many versions of kurdish with really different backgrounds 

Kalhor kurdish which is the one i speak is one of the most rich and old kurdish accents if you will . Its very close to persian and a they can understand each other. Tough though

Soorani is close to kalhor yet more difficult for Persians to understand 

Ourami which is another dialect is the most difficult one . I can't understand anything they say . Maybe 30 percent let alone persians 

Ourami is the more popular in ouramanat of iran and its more close to the versions that iraqi kurds speak and Turkish kurds as well

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Last of us

This never gets old:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> No, I really like the Kurds, you don't have to believe me as this won't have any consequences. My only response to the rest of your post is that you and I could give our _ta'ssoub_ *تعصب *(bigotry) a short break every once in a while to return to being normal humans. I don't know how you can always endure this way of thinking, but I guess it is your membership in the Basij that made you do so.
> 
> By the way, I will write another Kurds related post shortly.
> 
> See you soon.


Yeah I'm the bigot here while your people continue to behead women and children in our neighboring countries 

Do you have any idea how many Saudi bastard terrorists have joing ISIS ?

playing with the odds , there is a real good chance you're a terrorist 

See me soon ? Pls don't. I'll be more than happy to chip you some money to buy IEDs for yourself and stop wasting my time in my own section 

Thank you 

And btw , shove your love for kurds up your butt

Goddamn autocorrect. My posts are all messed up

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> Yeah I'm the bigot here while your people continue to behead women and children in our neighboring countries
> 
> Do you have any idea how many Saudi bastard terrorists have joing ISIS ?
> 
> playing with the odds , there is a real good chance you're a terrorist
> 
> See me soon ? Pls don't. I'll be more than happy to chip you some money to buy IEDs for yourself and stop wasting my time in my own section
> 
> Thank you
> 
> And btw , shove your love for kurds up your butt
> 
> Goddamn autocorrect. My posts are all messed up



No issues at all dude. I understand your Kudish stubbornness knows no limits.  But, I will continue enjoying my Kurdish week in all cases .


----------



## Daneshmand

Atanz said:


> I think most of these languages have diverged ( despite the same root ) to the point of being mutually unintelligible. Similar to say German and English which share the same feedstock. I can understand some Persian words but I can't understand the sentances. But then my Pashto is very weak. Still I think I can learn Persian very easily.
> 
> If I get some time I might even try it. I know we have Pak Pashto singers Zeb and Hania who had a go at singing in Persian. Maybe @Daneshmand can tell us how well they did?



It sounds more like Dari which is an older iteration of Persian language now mostly spoken in Afghanistan. It is good some Pakistani singers are keeping Persian language alive in Pakistan. Once upon a time many in Pakistan and India could speak fluent Persian (one of whom was Dr Iqbal). Before the Revolution, there was alot of visits by Iranian singers to all Iran's neighbors and beyond often arranged by Iran's diplomatic culture arm of Khaneh Farhang.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

@haman10

It is well-known how the Salafi school of thought was affected by Ibn Taymiah. When the "Salafisim" found its way to the Arabian Peninsula so did Ibn Taymiah as a well-respected figure. For Shiahs, Ibn Taymiah comes as one of the most hated nasibis ever. The reason for that is his debate with Allameh Al Hilly ا*لعلامة الحلي*. Both men were quite significant to their own people. That debate was through book writing not face to face. Believe it or not, most of what Salafis say or write against Shias was taken from in Ibn Taymiah's book against Al Hilly. The book was named *منهاج السنة النوية* which he wrote in response to Al Hilly's book *منهاج الكرامة في معرفة الإمامة*.* 
*
Lots of aspects about Ibn Taymiah's life are known to the public. However, his ethnicity is largely disputed. Born in Harran *حران *(in Southern Turkey today), many of his biographers disputed whether he is an Arab from Bany Numair tribe *بني نمير*, or that he is a Kurdish. To this day, no one knows whether he is Kurdish or Arab. My personal guess however is that he was a Kurdish (if I can judge by his personality!). His family immigrated to Damascus at a young age to flee from the Mogols and he spoke and wrote Arabic as a native and beyond. Another _probable _Kurdish figure is Shah Ismael Savavi. Many historians are uncertain whether he was an Azari or Kurdish. But if he was Kurdish, then we got him and Ibn Taymiah (2 Kurds from the opposite sides) running the show in the Middle East today!


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Yeah I'm the bigot here while your people continue to behead women and children in our neighboring countries
> 
> Do you have any idea how many Saudi bastard terrorists have joing ISIS ?
> 
> playing with the odds , there is a real good chance you're a terrorist
> 
> See me soon ? Pls don't. I'll be more than happy to chip you some money to buy IEDs for yourself and stop wasting my time in my own section
> 
> Thank you
> 
> And btw , shove your love for kurds up your butt
> 
> Goddamn autocorrect. My posts are all messed up



Dr Haman,

Please! This Saudi is deeply hurt because of continuous strategic defeats the Saudi family has brought on Hijaz. He is deeply hurt because the country he calls home is actually a protectorate of United States and not a sovereign state. He is deeply hurt because he is living in what they used to call in 18th century, a colony.

Kords have always been Iran's strategic allies. During the war with Saddam, the Kords literally took up arms against Saddam. Brave Kordish men used to recover the downed Iranian pilots and hide them from Saddam forces and smuggle them back into Iran. At the end, Saddam used chemical weapons on them because of Kordish support for Iran.

But now a segment (not the entire) of decision making machinery of master of Saudis (United States) in order to try to roll back the strategic gains of Iran in the region, tried to raise up the fake issue of Kords in order to hurt Iran. It BADLY backfired in their allied country of Turkey. As their Isis scenario which had also been cooked up to hurt Iran, BADLY backfired on themselves.

These idiots do not get that Iran's influence and cultural ties are much deeper and stronger than can be broken by such silly propaganda. The Kords celebrate Nowruz with much more vigor and color than any other Iranic tribe. Even when Nowruz was banned by Turkish regime and Saddam, and the full force of NATO and WarPac and their guns and strategies in addition to draconian intelligence crack downs were brought in to erase the Nowruz from the Turkish and Iraqi communities, they failed. In fact any promotion of Kordish sentiments will automatically lead not in hurting Iran but Turkey a NATO ally of US and a "Sunni" ally of Saudis. That is the irony of it. As we have already seen.

The fact is, the use of Kords for these kind of propaganda purposes only shows the desperation they are in. Nowadays even the master of saudis the United States of America has given up on using the Kords against Iran and has stopped issuing statements in this regard specially after the Isis debacle. This idiot here, is the proverbial asinine character getting the joke a year and a half late. You do not need to take him seriously. Similar is the situation in Sistan va Balochistan, the land of Rostam and Sohrab.

It was no joke to dodge Saddam, save an Iranian pilot, given him medical aid, hide him and arrange for him to be extracted from deep inside Iraq by Iran's special forces. The psychopath Saddam the friend of Saudis and Americans back then, would have tortured them all to death. The Kords who took the risk were putting the lives of their entire families and tribes and villages on the line, often losing many Kords who sacrificed their own lives under torture but never gave up the hiding location of Iranian pilots.








Full Moon said:


> @haman10
> 
> It is well-known how the Salafi school of thought was affected by Ibn Taymiah. When the "Salafisim" found its way to the Arabian Peninsula so did Ibn Taymiah as a well-respected figure. For Shiahs, Ibn Taymiah comes as one of the most hated nasibis ever. The reason for that is his debate with Allameh Al Hilly ا*لعلامة الحلي*. Both men were quite significant to their own people. That debate was through book writing not face to face. Believe it or not, most of what Salafis say or write against Shias was taken from in Ibn Taymiah's book against Al Hilly. The book was named *منهاج السنة النوية* which he wrote in response to Al Hilly's book *منهاج الكرامة في معرفة الإمامة*.*
> *
> Lots of aspects about Ibn Taymiah's life are known to the public. However, his ethnicity is largely disputed. Born in Harran *حران *(in Southern Turkey today), many of his biographers disputed whether he is an Arab from Bany Numair tribe *بني نمير*, or that he is a Kurdish. To this day, no one knows whether he is Kurdish or Arab. My personal guess however is that he was a Kurdish (if I can judge by his personality!). His family immigrated to Damascus at a young age to flee from the Mogols and he spoke and wrote Arabic as a native and beyond. Another _probable _Kurdish figure is Shah Ismael Savavi. Many historians are uncertain whether he was an Azari or Kurdish. But if he was Kurdish, then we got him and Ibn Taymiah (2 Kurds from the opposite sides) running the show in the Middle East today!



Stop concocting propaganda stories to support your POV. You are catching the straws here. It is better for you to keep your head under the water and drown honorably than trying such cheap tactics. 

The truth is, Kords are actually the target of Takfiris. Both the Shia and Sunnis Kords. Such childish propaganda attempts to convince that Taymiah was a Kord and hence Saudis and Isis are "strategic partners" of Kords is completely idiotic.

Furthermore, the Sunni Kords are actually Shafiis. The daddy of saudis, Taymiah was hanbali. These are different schools. You hanbalis can only make strategic alliance with hard interpretations of hanafis like the Deobanism (and not even with the majority of hanafis who are Sufis) and abit with Malikis. The majority of Hanafis, the Shafii's, the Shia and Ibadis all know your roots and deeds very well. You can not fool them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> Dr Haman,
> 
> Please! This Saudi is deeply hurt because of continuous strategic defeats the Saudi family has brought on Hijaz. He is deeply hurt because the country he calls home is actually a protectorate of United States and not a sovereign state. He is deeply hurt because he is living in what they used to call in 18th century, a colony.
> 
> Kords have always been Iran's strategic allies. During the war with Saddam, the Kords literally took up arms against Saddam. Brave Kordish men used to recover the downed Iranian pilots and hide them from Saddam forces and smuggle them back into Iran. At the end, Saddam used chemical weapons on them because of Kordish support for Iran.
> 
> But now a segment (not the entire) of decision making machinery of master of Saudis (United States) in order to try to roll back the strategic gains of Iran in the region, tried to raise up the fake issue of Kords in order to hurt Iran. It BADLY backfired in their allied country of Turkey. As their Isis scenario which had also been cooked up to hurt Iran, BADLY backfired on themselves.
> 
> These idiots do not get that Iran's influence and cultural ties are much deeper and stronger than can be broken by such silly propaganda. The Kords celebrate Nowruz with much more vigor and color than any other Iranic tribe. Even when Nowruz was banned by Turkish regime and Saddam, and the full force of NATO and WarPac and their guns and strategies in addition to draconian intelligence crack downs were brought in to erase the Nowruz from the Turkish and Iraqi communities, they failed. In fact any promotion of Kordish sentiments will automatically lead not in hurting Iran but Turkey a NATO ally of US and a "Sunni" ally of Saudis. That is the irony of it. As we have already seen.
> 
> The fact is, the use of Kords for these kind of propaganda purposes only shows the desperation they are in. Nowadays even the master of saudis the United States of America has given up on using the Kords against Iran and has stopped issuing statements in this regard specially after the Isis debacle. This idiot here, is the proverbial asinine character getting the joke a year and a half late. You do not need to take him seriously. Similar is the situation in Sistan va Balochistan, the land of Rostam and Sohrab.
> 
> It was no joke to dodge Saddam, save an Iranian pilot, given him medical aid, hide him and arrange for him to be extracted from deep inside Iraq by Iran's special forces. The psychopath Saddam the friend of Saudis and Americans back then, would have tortured them all to death. The Kords who took the risk were putting the lives of their entire families and tribes and villages on the line, often losing many Kords who sacrificed their own lives under torture but never gave up the hiding location of Iranian pilots.



Why so much insecurity dude? It is only few posts online that you tried to make them look like a big conspiracy. I am pretty much certain that @haman10 will be among the last Iranian members here to betray the Islamic Republic. He has been a staunch defender for it for as long as I can remember. I sometimes think that he gets paid for what he is doing. But as with all of you patriotic Iranians, any reference to a non-Persian ethnicity makes you uncomfortable and very defensive. If things were as perfect as you say, you will be far less frightened.


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> Why so much insecurity dude? It is only few posts online that you tried to make them look like a big conspiracy. I am pretty much certain that @haman10 will be among the last Iranian members here to betray the Islamic Republic. He has been a staunch defender for it for as long as I can remember. I sometimes think that he gets paid for what he is doing. But as with all of you patriotic Iranians, any reference to a non-Persian ethnicity makes you uncomfortable and very defensive. If things were as perfect as you say, you will be far less frightened.



Another straw attempt by you. What makes you think I am not of Kordish ethnicity?

The one who is getting paid here, is you. Your clumsy and dry bureaucratic style are too obvious.

Tell your masters, the "operation" is not working.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/405376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> I sometimes think that he gets paid for what he is doing


i've been called worse by better .

I certainly am getting payed and i am not joking here .

The Islam Republic payed and continues to pay hundreds of thousands of dollars for my free education . it pays for more than 50 percent of my electricity , water and gas bills . it pays for my car's gasoline . it helps me pay for my future home , my wedding , .......

so yeah i'm getting payed . i'm getting payed to become a good citizen . a citizen which does NOT go blow shit up in other countries . a citizen which does NOT behead people , does NOT spill innocent bloods and does NOT fly airliners into buildings like crazed psychopath mother F-ers .

how do you feel that it was saudis who brought about 9/11 ? pretty proud aren't ya ?

meanwhile oil money has turned you into a blood-thirsty intolerant person who cannot bear the alternative voice .


Full Moon said:


> any reference to a non-Persian ethnicity makes you uncomfortable and very defensive.


i donno what makes you stupid , but it really works .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scythian500

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...هترین-کار-یک-خانواده-با-نوزادش-کُشتن-اوست-سند

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/472437/بازنگری-حماس-و-جهاد-اسلامی-در-روابط-خود-با-ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> Another straw attempt by you. What makes you think I am not of Kordish ethnicity?
> 
> The one who is getting paid here, is you. Your clumsy and dry bureaucratic style are too obvious.
> 
> Tell your masters, the "operation" is not working.



You are really pathetic. It is Eid break and I am killing time. All of the sudden I was promoted to a government agent. Get a life man. It doesn't make sense for someone like you who exceeded 50 to continue wasting his time here. I am 33 and I regularly question the logic of continuing to be a PDF member. But as @Abii once illustrated it, you never get the fucking point.


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> You are really pathetic. It is Eid break and I am killing time. All of the sudden I was promoted to a government agent. Get a life man. It doesn't make sense for someone like you who exceeded 50 to continue wasting his time here. I am 33 and I regularly question the logic of continuing to be a PDF member. But as @Abii once illustrated it, you never get the fucking point.



Again clutching the straws and trying to save face by employing ad hominem and lies. But you should really be ashamed of yourself, being 33 and not being capable of sustaining a logical debate without clutching straws. Poor education is to blame for that. No wonder you guys are in such a mess. In every corner of the world you guys are blowing up yourselves and have successfully dragged the name of Islam into the gutter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

@Full Moon why are you acting like a clown you are not 33 but 37 since you said you were 8 years old when the iran Iraq war finished

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> Bismark asked him a question and Serpentine answered.
> BTW: i asked you a question, im curious about the answer.


It depends on the Kurdish version spoken. I as a Persian speaker with high Persian language scores in university, can easily understand <%80 of Iranian Khurasani Kurds (calling their accent as Kormanj).

When a Kermanshahi Kurd speaks, this comes lower to around %50, I understand the overall point though...

Sometimes when I listen to some Kurdish TVs broadcaster from Iraq, the ratio is also around 40 to %50.. This ratio is not precise... Sometimes I understand a full SENTENCE with no glitches...sometimes I don't get a word from a sentence...

Overall, Iranian Kurds is using more and more of standard Persian words and expressions in their 2015 Kurdish version which makes their language even easier to understand. It is though quite natural as all Iranian people are exposed to one standard Persian in media. This is the case for USA where Latinos are using more of American English in their daily conversations...

*In Brief:
*
All Ino-European languages come from the same family and parents. This is why, I as a Persian speaker, can find sooooo many similar words in most of Indo-European langs... One of the most untouched languages of this family is Lithuanian.. It has an odd tone with strange words but when you get deep into words, you still find a lot of words with clear common roots with Modern or even sometimes Pahlavi Persian (ancient Persian)..

I learned English, French from this family and sometimes it is surprising how similar these languages are to other IE langs including Persian....

Closest of this family to Persian are Kurdish, Lori, Balouchi, Dari, Tajiki, Ossetian, Pashtun, Hindi, Urdu but you still can find a lot of similarity in both words and grammer when go deep into Germanic and Latin languages...

I had a friend back in uni times, who used to work on a project to extract common or same-root words and structures between Persian and some bold langs... I remember he was talking about thousands of words...

Example:

EST (french) = is (ENG) = AST (Persian)
Better (ENG) = Behtar (Persian)
Bad (English) = Bad (Persian)
Brother, Daughter, Mother, Father, door (Eng) = Bradar, Dokhter, Mothar, Fadar or Pedar, Dar (Persian)

======================================================================================

Iranian , Turkish, Iraqi Kurds are native to Iran... They are as Iranian as Persian as they existed there for thousands of years... Great Persian Empires formed when Persians somehow united with their Northern neighbors Kurds. It is somehow still skeptical that Medes were in fact Kurds but what is clear is that Kurds living on and around Zagros mountains were the backbone of Iranian ancient and modern empires and *Can not be excluded as one nation... 

Iran as a historical entity/nation was and still is a family of Persians, Kurds, Lors, Azeris, etc... They can not be separated... It is like you have a brother called Ahmad, a brother called Mehmet, a brother called Hussein and couple of sisters... you all form a family...

BTW, @haman10 did you know the correct form of calling the word KURD is KURT?

KURT means people who live in mountains.. This word was a common word to call all people who live in mountainous areas in Ancient Iran. This includes Lurs, Kermani, Zagros, Elborzi people... Even today when you go to upskirts of Binalood mountain in Mashhad, you still can hear the word "Kurt" when locals want to refer to the people who have gardens up near the peak...*



Daneshmand said:


> You hanbalis


i don't refer to common Arabia people but it is a known fact that Saudis are all Jewish...

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...ای-تصاحب-هلال-سبز-گازی-که-حالا-بوی-خون-می‌دهد

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haman10

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Full Moon why are you acting like a clown you are not 33 but 37 since you said you were 8 years old when the iran Iraq war finished


or .....

or he is actually 8 years old . once a liar , always a liar .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

What are my Iranian boys eating on eid?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Kebapçı Erhan said:


> What are my Iranian boys eating on eid?


Shawarma like your avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Shawarma like your avatar


Yes Çevirme

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Full Moon why are you acting like a clown you are not 33 but 37 since you said you were 8 years old when the iran Iraq war finished



I was exactly 6 when it finished. Then when I turned 8 (1990) the Kuwait invasion catastrophe happened. When I said it just finished I didn't mean right in same year, but slightly after that (2 years after or 1 year and 9-10 months after). The invasion of Kuwait brought all the political discussions to the table to try to explain what happened. So the Iraq - Iran war was a living subject when everybody was talking about Kuwait's liberation back then. That period of time affected me greatly (from a political point of view), and it was that time when good news about Iraq was totally censored in all of the things we read, hear, or watch.


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> BTW, @haman10 did you know the correct form of calling the word KURD is KURT?
> 
> KURT means people who live in mountains.. This word was a common word to call all people who live in mountainous areas in Ancient Iran. This includes Lurs, Kermani, Zagros, Elborzi people... Even today when you go to upskirts of Binalood mountain in Mashhad, you still can hear the word "Kurt" when locals want to refer to the people who have gardens up near the peak...


Thats a interesting part, in Turkey its called ''Kürt'' now the interesting part is a couple decades back when Turkish goverment was ignoring Kurdish ethnicity it was being said that ''Kürt'' means mountain people, the reason is obvious but its wasnt completely wrong after all.
Thx for the detailed post.


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> Thats a interesting part, in Turkey its called ''Kürt'' now the interesting part is a couple decades back when Turkish goverment was ignoring Kurdish ethnicity it was being said that ''Kürt'' means mountain people, the reason is obvious but its wasnt completely wrong after all.
> Thx for the detailed post.


Yes, once I have been into a village there were guys camping near the village... I asked my hosts why they call them Kurts... are they Kurds? They said "No they are not Kurds...but only people from villages up in the mountains...

And this being from the mountains is not a bad thing in Iran.. It is only a reference and does not mean they were or are kind of people who don't interact with other people... It does not mean they live on mountain peaks!! but only living in areas with high mountains in it... The Kurdish culture is very much the same as other Iranian groups


----------



## scythian500

*عکس/ خداحافظی تلخ پسری با پیکر پدرش در حادثه منا*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> Why so much insecurity dude? It is only few posts online that you tried to make them look like a big conspiracy. I am pretty much certain that @haman10 will be among the last Iranian members here to betray the Islamic Republic. He has been a staunch defender for it for as long as I can remember. I sometimes think that he gets paid for what he is doing. But as with all of you patriotic Iranians, any reference to a non-Persian ethnicity makes you uncomfortable and very defensive. If things were as perfect as you say, you will be far less frightened.



I don't understand what your troll angle here is exactly. You support Kurds? Fantastic! We love the Kurds! So finally something we and a Saudi can agree on!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

haman10 said:


> Lets be honest here
> 
> Firstly , you don't give a shyte abt kurds and you hate them very much .stop this childish games of yours
> 
> Secondly , both saddam and shah were genocidal maniacs . There time has passed just as your time will pass in iran's e closest allies
> 
> That is syria iraq and yemen . They are and will kick your wahhabi butt


Loool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Kebapçı Erhan said:


> What are my Iranian boys eating on eid?



I eat something which we usually eat on Eid which is called Balalut in my city. I don't know if any other Iranian knows it. It's made with very thin spaghetti and sugar and fried egg haha, I know probably sounds weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Malik Alashter

Full Moon said:


> @haman10
> 
> It is well-known how the Salafi school of thought was affected by Ibn Taymiah. When the "Salafisim" found its way to the Arabian Peninsula so did Ibn Taymiah as a well-respected figure. For Shiahs, Ibn Taymiah comes as one of the most hated nasibis ever. The reason for that is his debate with Allameh Al Hilly ا*لعلامة الحلي*. Both men were quite significant to their own people. That debate was through book writing not face to face. Believe it or not, most of what Salafis say or write against Shias was taken from in Ibn Taymiah's book against Al Hilly. The book was named *منهاج السنة النوية* which he wrote in response to Al Hilly's book *منهاج الكرامة في معرفة الإمامة*.*
> *
> Lots of aspects about Ibn Taymiah's life are known to the public. However, his ethnicity is largely disputed. Born in Harran *حران *(in Southern Turkey today), many of his biographers disputed whether he is an Arab from Bany Numair tribe *بني نمير*, or that he is a Kurdish. To this day, no one knows whether he is Kurdish or Arab. My personal guess however is that he was a Kurdish (if I can judge by his personality!). His family immigrated to Damascus at a young age to flee from the Mogols and he spoke and wrote Arabic as a native and beyond. Another _probable _Kurdish figure is Shah Ismael Savavi. Many historians are uncertain whether he was an Azari or Kurdish. But if he was Kurdish, then we got him and Ibn Taymiah (2 Kurds from the opposite sides) running the show in the Middle East today!


So are you one of his followers or not?>



Full Moon said:


> @haman10
> 
> It is well-known how the Salafi school of thought was affected by Ibn Taymiah. When the "Salafisim" found its way to the Arabian Peninsula so did Ibn Taymiah as a well-respected figure. For Shiahs, Ibn Taymiah comes as one of the most hated nasibis ever. The reason for that is his debate with Allameh Al Hilly ا*لعلامة الحلي*. Both men were quite significant to their own people. That debate was through book writing not face to face. Believe it or not, most of what Salafis say or write against Shias was taken from in Ibn Taymiah's book against Al Hilly. The book was named *منهاج السنة النوية* which he wrote in response to Al Hilly's book *منهاج الكرامة في معرفة الإمامة*.*
> *
> Lots of aspects about Ibn Taymiah's life are known to the public. However, his ethnicity is largely disputed. Born in Harran *حران *(in Southern Turkey today), many of his biographers disputed whether he is an Arab from Bany Numair tribe *بني نمير*, or that he is a Kurdish. To this day, no one knows whether he is Kurdish or Arab. My personal guess however is that he was a Kurdish (if I can judge by his personality!). His family immigrated to Damascus at a young age to flee from the Mogols and he spoke and wrote Arabic as a native and beyond. Another _probable _Kurdish figure is Shah Ismael Savavi. Many historians are uncertain whether he was an Azari or Kurdish. But if he was Kurdish, then we got him and Ibn Taymiah (2 Kurds from the opposite sides) running the show in the Middle East today!


So are you one of his followers or not.


haman10 said:


> meanwhile oil money has turned you into a blood-thirsty intolerant person who cannot bear the alternative voice .


Imagine they follow a nut man which is ibn taymeyah so what do you think they going to be.

the result absolutely nut nation especially when all that supported by regime dated back to the prehistoric caveman.

Ibn Taymeyah were telling his followers that god is man like so he go down as i do now and stepped down few steps and go up as I do!! someone like this is the imam of all wahhabis including their alsaud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Malik Alashter said:


> So are you one of his followers or not?>
> 
> 
> So are you one of his followers or not.
> Imagine they follow a nut man which is ibn taymeyah so what do you think they going to be.
> 
> the result absolutely nut nation especially when all that supported by regime dated back to the prehistoric caveman.
> 
> Ibn Taymeyah were telling his followers that god is man like so he go down as i do now and stepped down few steps and go up as I do!! someone like this is the imam of all wahhabis including their alsaud.



I am certainly a great admirer of him, not that I agree with him in everything he said. He healed wounds, and he simultaneously brought some backwardness that we still live in today. Beyond religion, speaking of intelligence, my take of him is that he was one of the most intelligent people of all times. That goes to his vast scope of knowledge, immense reading of Islamic theology (form all schools), and his great analytical and debate skills. He was one of the very rare people that was really committed to the cause he believed in (defending *عقيدة السلف*). He lived his time though (the Mamlouki Era). Taking him today as an everyday guide will put him out of context.

We are 180 light years away from the Mamlouki Era. I surly *cannot *say the same about Ibn Abdulwahhab as he was mainly a revolutionary guy as opposed to a medieval encyclopedia like Ibn Taymiah. You can go wrong about Ibn Taymiah, but you won't be wrong if you say that he was one of the most anti-Shia of all times (no doubt). If you read his book or part of it *منهاج السنة*, you will see how he brought every possible argument to heavily bombard Shiasim and Imamism. _Arguably_, he was much more nicer to Christians when he debated them in his book *الجواب الصحيح فيمن بدل دين المسيح*. Part of that has to do with ancient Hanbali and Shia grudges in Baghdad in which Ibn Taymiah inherited through the Hanbali school of thought he grew up in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Full Moon said:


> I am certainly a great admirer of him, not that I agree with him in everything he said. He healed wounds, and he simultaneously brought some backwardness that we still live in today. Beyond religion, speaking of intelligence, my take of him is that he was one of the most intelligent people of all times. That goes to his vast scope of knowledge, immense reading of Islamic theology (form all schools), and his great analytical and debate skills. He was one of the very rare people that was really committed to the cause he believed in (defending *عقيدة السلف*). He lived his time though (the Mamlouki Era). Taking him today as an everyday guide will put him out of context.
> 
> We are 180 light years away from the Mamlouki Era. I surly *cannot *say the same about Ibn Abdulwahhab as he was mainly a revolutionary guy as opposed to a medieval encyclopedia like Ibn Taymiah. You can go wrong about Ibn Taymiah, but you won't be wrong if you say that he was one of the most anti-Shia of all times (no doubt). If you read his book or part of it *منهاج السنة*, you will see how he brought every possible argument to heavily bombard Shiasim and Imamism. _Arguably_, he was much more nicer to Christians when he debated them in his book *الجواب الصحيح فيمن بدل دين المسيح*. Part of that has to do with ancient Hanbali and Shia grudges in Baghdad in which Ibn Taymiah inherited through the Hanbali school of thought he grew up in.


The guy no doubt was smart but in the same time he was nut not only that he was lying to support his thoughts!!

Also he was excused been irreligious by scholars in his time in Egypt. for saying that Allah created us on his image which is something most of the Muslims don't believe in it.

Also he attack Imam Ali many times hence they accused him as hypocrite by lowering Sahabi like Imam Ali.

All in all this guy died in the jail for all these reasons!.

Now leston to this guy you may not like him since he is not wahabi but Ashaary and pay attention to him when he says that Ibn taymeyah call Ashaaria as mobdaoun means Kuffar hence they deserve to be killed!!!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> I am certainly a great admirer of him, not that I agree with him in everything he said. He healed wounds, and he simultaneously brought some backwardness that we still live in today. Beyond religion, speaking of intelligence, my take of him is that he was one of the most intelligent people of all times. That goes to his vast scope of knowledge, immense reading of Islamic theology (form all schools), and his great analytical and debate skills. He was one of the very rare people that was really committed to the cause he believed in (defending *عقيدة السلف*). He lived his time though (the Mamlouki Era). Taking him today as an everyday guide will put him out of context.
> 
> We are 180 light years away from the Mamlouki Era. I surly *cannot *say the same about Ibn Abdulwahhab as he was mainly a revolutionary guy as opposed to a medieval encyclopedia like Ibn Taymiah. You can go wrong about Ibn Taymiah, but you won't be wrong if you say that he was one of the most anti-Shia of all times (no doubt). If you read his book or part of it *منهاج السنة*, you will see how he brought every possible argument to heavily bombard Shiasim and Imamism. _Arguably_, he was much more nicer to Christians when he debated them in his book *الجواب الصحيح فيمن بدل دين المسيح*. Part of that has to do with ancient Hanbali and Shia grudges in Baghdad in which Ibn Taymiah inherited through the Hanbali school of thought he grew up in.



Many dirty people, rapists and serial killers are also smart, so what? Ibn Taymiyah is not any better than either group though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

A good program about Syria in Ofogh channel right now .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Many dirty people, rapists and serial killers are also smart, so what? Ibn Taymiyah is not any better than either group though.



Oh common. Didn't expect such response from you. You usually bring better points of artuments than this. Anyway, I was answering @Malik Alashter question, and I wasn't here primarily to propagate for Ibn Taymiah. His probable Kurdish ancestry has always puzzled and fascinated me so I shared that here with @haman10 .


----------



## scythian500

Madali said:


> I eat something which we usually eat on Eid which is called Balalut in my city. I don't know if any other Iranian knows it. It's made with very thin spaghetti and sugar and fried egg haha, I know probably sounds weird.


sounds yummmy....



Full Moon said:


> I am certainly a great admirer of him, not that I agree with him in everything he said. He healed wounds, and he simultaneously brought some backwardness that we still live in today. Beyond religion, speaking of intelligence, my take of him is that he was one of the most intelligent people of all times. That goes to his vast scope of knowledge, immense reading of Islamic theology (form all schools), and his great analytical and debate skills. He was one of the very rare people that was really committed to the cause he believed in (defending *عقيدة السلف*). He lived his time though (the Mamlouki Era). Taking him today as an everyday guide will put him out of context.
> 
> We are 180 light years away from the Mamlouki Era. I surly *cannot *say the same about Ibn Abdulwahhab as he was mainly a revolutionary guy as opposed to a medieval encyclopedia like Ibn Taymiah. You can go wrong about Ibn Taymiah, but you won't be wrong if you say that he was one of the most anti-Shia of all times (no doubt). If you read his book or part of it *منهاج السنة*, you will see how he brought every possible argument to heavily bombard Shiasim and Imamism. _Arguably_, he was much more nicer to Christians when he debated them in his book *الجواب الصحيح فيمن بدل دين المسيح*. Part of that has to do with ancient Hanbali and Shia grudges in Baghdad in which Ibn Taymiah inherited through the Hanbali school of thought he grew up in.


if loving, adoring and following the footsteps of , first and before all , "Allah" , and then Muhammad (اشرف الخلق), the Erabi who could n't read but God chosen him to finish his message, Ali closest human been to Muhammad and the first man to believe in Muhammad, Ali who when been practically the emperor of an area between India and Mediterranean used to play sheep for kids in streets putting them on his back making sounds to make children happy, an Ali who was the father of orphans at the middle of the night, a man who convicted in a trial with a Jewish man while being the Khalifa, an Ali who married the piece of body and soul of Muhammad (Fatima), an Ali who is the father of شباب الجنه ... an Ali who murdered while praying, an Ali who did n't let his guys to kill Shimr on scene asking to only give him one HIT just like what he did to Ali... If praying 5 times a day to Allah, Believing in all Abrahamic religions as being simply all phases of one religion which is called ISLAM, if paying tribute to the resting place of those who were so closer to God, makes me a Rafidhi and Kafir then I gladly announce officially that I am a Kafir...

It is a known Islamic Fiqh rule that whoever says "Shahada" is a Muslim if not a "Momen" and as a Persian poet says:

آنکس که در درگاه خدواند به جان ارزد
در درگاه ما بی شک به نان ارزد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> sounds yummmy....
> 
> 
> if loving, adoring and following the footsteps of Muhammad (اشرف الخلق), the Erabi who could n't read but God chosen him to finish his message, Ali closest human been to Muhammad and the first man to believe in Muhammad, Ali who when been practically the emperor of an area between India and Mediterranean used to play sheep for kids in streets putting them on his back making sounds to make children happy, an Ali who was the father of orphans at the middle of the night, a man who convicted in a trial with a Jewish man while being the Khalifa, an Ali who married the piece of body and soul of Muhammad (Fatima), an Ali who is the father of شباب الجنه ... an Ali who murdered while praying, an Ali who did n't let his guys to kill Shimr on scene asking to only give him one HIT just like what he did to Ali... If praying 5 times a day to Allah, Believing in all Abrahamic religions as being simply all phases of one religion which is called ISLAM, if paying tribute to the resting place of those who were so closer to God, makes me a Rafidhi and Kafir then I gladly announce officially that I am a Kafir...
> 
> It is a known Islamic Fiqh rule that whoever says "Shahada" is a Muslim if not a "Momen" and as a Persian poet says:
> 
> آنکس که در درگاه خدواند به جان ارزد
> در درگاه ما بی شک به نان ارزد



This is largly correct. But rememebr, had Shah Ismael pursed another career instead of creating a state, you would be saying the same about a big number of the close companions (Sahabah), and you wouldn't be focusing on Ali alone as you did above.


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> This is largly correct. But rememebr, had Shah Ismael pursed another career instead of creating a state, you would be saying the same about a big number of the close companions (Sahabah), and you wouldn't be focusing on Ali alone as you did above.



Both Khomeini & Khamenei have gone to great lengths to bring Shias & Sunnis together in terms of giving religious instructions & fatwas.

If you go to Khamenei's site, you can look at the FAQ and you can see not only how he encourages unity & discourages certain traditions of shiaism that concerned other sects. Let me show you a few examples,

*To Disunite Muslims*
Nowadays, it is ḥarām according to shar` to say any word, do anything or have any behavior that would give a pretext to the enemies of Islam or create difference among, and/or destroy the unity of, the Muslims.

*Qamazanī*
A) Qamazanī is absolutely impermissible.
B) In addition to the fact that hitting oneself / head with swords (qamazanī / tatbīr) is not held in the common view as a manifestation of mourning and grief and it has no precedent at the lifetime of the Imams (a.s.) nor after that and we have not received any tradition quoted from the Infallibles (a.s.) to support this act, this practice would, at the present time, give others a bad image of our school of thought. Therefore, there is no way that it can be considered permissible.

*Exaggeration in Praising the Infallible a.*
In praise of the infallible a., it is not permissible to exaggerate their status. One should avoid promoting panegyrists, who exaggerate, and avoid attending their ceremonies.

He is also put a stop to insults against figures Sunnis revere,
*Khamenei's Fatwa: Insulting Aisha or any of the other Islamic Models of the Sunni's is Forbidden
Insulting the models of the Sunni brothers, including insulting the spouse of the Prophet of Islam [Aisha] is forbidden*


The efforts of both leaders, who are greatly respected by the shias in Iran, has reduced the gap between Sunnis & Shias in Iran greatly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> This is largly correct. But rememebr, had Shah Ismael pursed another career instead of creating a state, you would be saying the same about a big number of the close companions (Sahabah), and you wouldn't be focusing on Ali alone as you did above.


Then I must be quite lucky to have Safavids on my home some centuries back....

No, the truth is that I was a true Kafir until a while back... I did n't believe in neither Islam nor other religions... I started a search and study project for myself some years back and I came to realize It is ignorant and stupid to be a fan of logic and love and not being a God lover and then I found out if you want to love God and Beauty there is no better alternative than Islam (Of course not Salafism!)... I was a satanist for sometime too...

So, I believe if there were no Safavids I still in 2015 would choose Shia Islam... Just like couple of my European friends who after a long journey are devoted Shia Muslims now... If you are not an animal and have intelligence then you can not be a non-believer and if your thought and brain is working based on logic and love then Shia Islam is your answer... simple...

I'm not saying other believers Sunni or Christian or Jew are misguided... I just think they can use their logic and brain better although will remain my brothers and sisters in humanity no matter what... All people who believe in God are respected...those who adhere to Abrahamic ones are more respected...those who chosen their religion and belief are even more respected... Whatever the religion or non-religion of people is, I personally see them deserve a respect though...

One who deserves a life in God's court
Definitely deserves a bread in my house

and regarding Iranian non-shia... or non-Iranians..shia or not... I must say:

If we are not brothers in Islam then we are brother in creation and humanity... If we are not both Shia in Iran, we still are brothers in Islam and compatriots at home.... a family living in one home called Iran... so I have my full respect for all Iranians no matter what is their religion (with one exception... Takfiri minds who harm others through takfir... Those are whom I will fight to death forever... coz they are a danger to everyone, including myself and my family and brothers and sisters)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

Madali said:


> I eat something which we usually eat on Eid which is called Balalut in my city. I don't know if any other Iranian knows it. It's made with very thin spaghetti and sugar and fried egg haha, I know probably sounds weird.


Yes it seems very weird, look what came up when I searched.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> This is largly correct. But rememebr, had Shah Ismael pursed another career instead of creating a state, you would be saying the same about a big number of the close companions (Sahabah), and you wouldn't be focusing on Ali alone as you did above.


had it not God created Adam and eve we would still eating fruits on the trees or be predators hunting each other!...some other would still hunt lizards...


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> I eat something which we usually eat on Eid which is called Balalut in my city. I don't know if any other Iranian knows it. It's made with very thin spaghetti and sugar and fried egg haha, I know probably sounds weird.



Is the said spaghetti rice based or of wheat?



scythian500 said:


> had it not God created Adam and eve we would still eating fruits on the trees or be predators hunting each other!...some other would still hunt lizards...



Some people still eat lizards and still hunt each other like predators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/473038/عکس-مراسم-عزاداری-قربانیان-اهل-سنت-ترکمن-در-منا



Daneshmand said:


> Is the said spaghetti rice based or of wheat?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people still eat lizards and still hunt each other like predators.


true..that was exactly what i meant bro...

*I like this.... what a weapon to kill Takfiris.... 
*






in ashna nist guys?






*فردا نماز آیات بر همه مردم ایران واجب می‌شود*
شورای مرکز تقویم مؤسسه ژئوفیزیک دانشگاه تهران اعلام کرد: بامداد دوشنبه ماه‌گرفتگی در سراسر ایران رخ می‌دهد.


به گزارش مشرق، به نقل از شورای مرکز تقویم مؤسسه ژئوفیزیک دانشگاه تهران، اعلام کرد: ورود لبه ماه به سایه زمین در ساعت 4 و 37 دقیقه بامداد دوشنبه رخ می‌دهد و در ساعت 5 و 41 ثانیه، سایه زمین تمام قرص ماه را می‌پوشاند و ماه‌گرفتگی کلی آغاز می‌شود.

این گزارش می‌افزاید: در ساعت 6 و 53 دقیقه ماه‌گرفتگی کلی تمام شده و ماه شروع به خروج از سایه (باز شدن) می‌کند و پایان ماه‌گرفتگی در ساعت 7 و 57 دقیقه بامداد دوشنبه است.

براساس این گزارش این گرفتگی که در سراسر کشور قابل رؤیت است به‌جز شرق آسیا و بخشهایی از آسیای میانه، اقیانوسیه و بخش کوچکی از آلاسکا از سراسر دنیا قابل رؤیت است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*عکس/ سلطان بچه‌اش را خورد*
شیرهای نر معمولا پس از رسیدن به فرماندهی گله کشتار خونینی در گروه به راه می‌اندازند؛ آنها توله های زیر دوسال که متعلق به سر دسته قبلی است را به شکل فجیعی کشته و گاه می‌خورند.
شیرهای نر وقتی به سن 6 سالگی می‌رسند آنقدر قدرت و توانایی دارند که برای فرماندهی گروه با شیرهای نر دیگر بجنگند نبردی که اگر به پیروزی شیر جوان‌تر ختم شود منجر به خون و خونریزی در داخل گله خواهد شد. هر شیر نر به طور میانگین 3 سال می‌تواند رئیس گروه باشد و پس از آن شیرهای جوان‌تر با شکست او جایش را می‌گیرند. او گروه را در برابر شیرهای نر دیگری محافظت می‌کند و از طرف دیگر دست به تولید مثل می‌زند. در این میان توله ها اما مانع جدی‌ای هستند چون شیرهای ماده معمولا تا توله‌هایشان دو ساله نشوند اقدام به تولید مثل نمی‌کنند؛ به همین خاطر شیرهای نری که تازه به قدرت رسیده‌اند با کشتن توله‌ها این مانع را برطرف می‌کنند.


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> Is the said spaghetti rice based or of wheat?



No idea, its the same one you buy in the supermarket. Usually, they use vermicelli which is thinner. They are all wheat based aren't they?


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Oh common. Didn't expect such response from you. You usually bring better points of artuments than this. Anyway, I was answering @Malik Alashter question, and I wasn't here primarily to propagate for Ibn Taymiah. His probable Kurdish ancestry has always puzzled and fascinated me so I shared that here with @haman10 .



Sorry if I hurt your feelings, but a cretin who has fed nutjubs on a global scale with his sick ideology doesn't deserve any better. The grandparent of terrorists and extremists deserves more than what I said actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Sorry if I hurt your feelings, but a cretin who has fed nutjubs on a global scale with his sick ideology doesn't deserve any better. The grandparent of terrorists and extremists deserves more than what I said actually.



You are over simplfying him if you just link him to terrorism. Of course you focus on this because it is globally acceptable to demonize things if there is anything related to terrorism. He was a big source on many things and gets quoted by terrorists groups because of his wide spread acceptability. If you are however too humane, then you have to also hate Shah Ismael as he killed over 1 million Iranians.


----------



## scythian500

I suggest bache ha to read these two!!

Ibn Taymiyyah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Muhammad ibn Abd al-Wahhab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Full Moon said:


> because of his wide spread acceptability


If this is true and Sunnis in accepted his BSs WIDESPREAD we must read the Fatiha for Islam and convert now!
@Madali is it true?



Full Moon said:


> hate Shah Ismael as he killed over 1 million Iranians


The axis powers in WW2 killed 10 times more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

scythian500 said:


> sounds yummmy....
> 
> 
> if loving, adoring and following the footsteps of , first and before all , "Allah" , and then Muhammad (اشرف الخلق), the Erabi who could n't read but God chosen him to finish his message, Ali closest human been to Muhammad and the first man to believe in Muhammad, Ali who when been practically the emperor of an area between India and Mediterranean used to play sheep for kids in streets putting them on his back making sounds to make children happy, an Ali who was the father of orphans at the middle of the night, a man who convicted in a trial with a Jewish man while being the Khalifa, an Ali who married the piece of body and soul of Muhammad (Fatima), an Ali who is the father of شباب الجنه ... an Ali who murdered while praying, an Ali who did n't let his guys to kill Shimr on scene asking to only give him one HIT just like what he did to Ali... If praying 5 times a day to Allah, Believing in all Abrahamic religions as being simply all phases of one religion which is called ISLAM, if paying tribute to the resting place of those who were so closer to God, makes me a Rafidhi and Kafir then I gladly announce officially that I am a Kafir...
> 
> It is a known Islamic Fiqh rule that whoever says "Shahada" is a Muslim if not a "Momen" and as a Persian poet says:
> 
> آنکس که در درگاه خدواند به جان ارزد
> در درگاه ما بی شک به نان ارزد


The wahhabi dogs say that we love our imams more than the prophet which is a lie and at least they are from ahlulbaiyt but the wahhabi dogs claim to follow the prophet while they follow their misguided clerics and sheikhs and scholars like ibn tayyimia ibn al qaim ibn baz bin abdulwahab...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> No idea, its the same one you buy in the supermarket. Usually, they use vermicelli which is thinner. They are all wheat based aren't they?



Yes there are actually rice based vermicelli as well: Rice vermicelli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Since you said it is made with sugar, I asked this. Usually the sweet dishes made of vermicelli are rice based rather than wheat based (therefore, being medically safe for gluten intolerant patients and those with celiac disease).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

پروژه حضور رسمی داعش در افغانستان کلید خورد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> Yes there are actually rice based vermicelli as well: Rice vermicelli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Since you said it is made with sugar, I asked this. Usually the sweet dishes made of vermicelli are rice based rather than wheat based (therefore, being medically safe for gluten intolerant patients and those with celiac disease).



I'll take the picture for it next time. Its wheat based not rice. The sugar is added after it is made.

Its 2 am, I didn't eat dinner, my wife's gone to bed, and now I'm hungry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

The Return of Scientific Diplomacy - The Atlantic

======================

Russia's Next Big Weapons Sale: Is the Lethal Su-30 Fighter Iran Bound? | The National Interest Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SiLent crY

Daneshmand said:


> The Return of Scientific Diplomacy - The Atlantic
> 
> ======================
> 
> Russia's Next Big Weapons Sale: Is the Lethal Su-30 Fighter Iran Bound? | The National Interest Blog



I hope we can buy technology .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

The SiLent crY said:


> I hope we can buy technology .



I hear you. Anything short of TOT at some level, is a waste of money. Not even worth considering. Be it cars or planes or reactors. Doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

The SiLent crY said:


> I hope we can buy technology .



What, specifically?


----------



## The SiLent crY

Joe Shearer said:


> What, specifically?



Engine is a good example .

Even buying their 80s technology is a big step for us considering the fact that they could produce Su 27s in those days which is still a capable fighter to defend our sky while supported by Air Defense Systems that Iran has been spending a lot of money on .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

تقلای ارتش پاکستان برای بدست گرفتن حکومت - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## scythian500

*متن توافقنامه آتش بس در 4 شهر سوریه*
با گذشت شش روز از اجرای توافقنامه آتش بس همزمان در چهار شهر فوعه و کفریای استان شمالی ادلب سوریه و زبدانی و مضایا در منطقه مرزی دو کشور سوریه و لبنان (القلمون) رسانه های سوری نسخه ای این قرار داد را برای اطلاع عموم منتشر کرده اند.
گروه بین الملل مشرق-با گذشت شش روز از اجرای توافقنامه آتش بس همزمان در چهار شهر فوعه و کفریای استان شمالی ادلب سوریه و زبدانی و مضایا در منطقه مرزی دو کشور سوریه و لبنان (القلمون) و گمانه زنیهای گسترده در رابطه با مفاد قرارداد منعقده میان طرفین درگیری ها، رسانه های سوری نسخه ای این قرار داد را برای اطلاع عموم منتشر کرده اند.





بامداد روز دوشنبه گذشته برخی منابع خبری مدعی حصول توافقی 25 بندی برای تعیین تکلیف وضعیت شهرک‌های زبدانی ومضایا جنوب سوریه ، الفوعه و کفریا شمال سوریه میان گروه تروریستی «جیش الفتح» و نیروهای حزب‌الله و ارتش سوریه شدند .
بندهای توافقنامه 6 ماهه شامل موارد زیر می باش:
1. این توافقنامه شامل مرحله اول باید بلافاصله پس از امضای قرارداد اجرا شود، و مرحله دوم بلافاصله پس از مرحله اول آغاز می شود.
2. مناطق تحت پوشش با شروع آتش بس، و بعد از آتش بس به مدت شش ماه:
الف. جنوب در شهرهای «الزبدانی»، «مضایا»، «بقین»، «سرغایا»، و پایگاه‌های ارتش سوریه در این منطقه
ب. شمال در شهرهای «فوعه»، «کفریا»، «بنش»، «تفتناز»، «طاعوم»، «معره مصرین»، «ادلب»، «رام حمدان»، «زردنا»، و «شللخ» اجرایی شود.




3. خروج کامل تروریست‌ها از شهر زبدانی با خانواده های خود که مایل به ترک منطقه از زبدانی.
4. به تروریست‌هایی که در الزبدانی به محاصره درآمده‌اند، اجازه داده می‌شود به همراه خانواده‌هایشان و همچنین نفرات زخمی، از منطقه خارج شوند. این افراد حتما باید پس از ترک زبدانی، به ادلب بروند.
5. افرادی که زبدانی را ترک می‌کنند می‌توانند سلاح دستی خود و به اندازه یک کوله پشتی با خود وسایل ببرند و همچنین تسلیحات سنگین خود را نابود کنند.




6. دولت ایران و دولت لبنان متعهد شده‌اند خانواده های زبدانی که به طور غیر قانونی وارد خاک لبنان شده اند زمینه خروج این خانواده ها را به سوریه به صورت مستقیم ویا به ترکیه ترکیه فراهم سازند که شرط شده است تعداد این خانواده نباید بیش از 50 مورد باشد، واین بند در مرحله اول باید اجرا شود.
7. همچنین تروریست‌ها اجازه خواهند داد تا زنان و کودکان زیر 18 سال و افراد بالای 50 سال، تا سقف 10000 نفر فوعه و کفریا را ترک کنند.
8. خارج شدن زخمی های فوعه وکفریا که نیاز فوری پزشکی دارند به شرط اینکه جزء 10000 نفر بالا محسوب شوند.




9. دمشق در مرحله اول باید 500 بازداشتی گروه‌های مخالف از جمله 325 زن و 25 نوجوانان و 125 مرد بشرط اینکه تاریخ بازداشت انها قبل از تاریخ 2015/1/7 باشد را آزاد کند .
10. زمان شروع شدن اتش بس زمان به اجرا درامدن مرحله اول توافقنامه خواهد بود.
11. آتش بس شامل مسائل زیر و تعهد طرفین به:
الف. متوقف شدن همه عملیات نظامی و تیراندازی از داخل مناطق "آرام" به خارج ان، و بر عکس.
ب. هیچگونه هواپیما و یا جنگنده‌ای نباید بر فراز مناطق اعلام شده‌ پرواز کند مگر برای ارسال کمک‌های بشردوستانه هوایی.
ج. نباید هیچ تسلیحات سنگینی از دو طرف در خط مقدم نبرد باقی بماند.
د. هیچ طرفی نباید مانع از ارسال کمک‌های بشردوستانه به فوعه و کفریا یا دیگر مناطق محاصره شده شود.




12. تمامی افراد مسلح و غیرنظامیانی که تمایل به خروج از شهر زبدانی را دارند می‌توانند به اندازه یک کوله پشتی وسایل مورد نیازشان را با خود به ادلب ببرند.
13. سلاح های سنگین در زبدانی باید نابود شود.
14. این توافق که قرار است با نظارت سازمان ملل اجرایی شود.
15. هر طرف باید امنیت و ایمنی طرف دیگر را در طول این دوره در مناطق کنترل تضمین کند.
16. شهر "مورک"، نقطه دریافت و تحویل افراد دو طرف تعیین شد برای کسانی که به منطقه ادلب میخواهند بروند و کسانی که میخواهند از ادلب خارج شوند. اما منطقه تحویل تروریستهای زبدانی قرار است بر اساس توافق افسران مربوط دو طرف مشخص شود.
18. بعداز تاریخ تصویب توافقنامه دو طرف باید ظرف 48 ساعت تدارکات لازم را برای به اجرا دراوردن بندهای این توافق فراهم کنند.
19. این توافقنامه شامل خروج تروریستهای منطقه "مضایا" نمی شود بلکه اجازه می دهد زخمی های این منطقه که نیاز به فوریت پزشکی دارند خارج شوند واین موضوع تحت نظارت هلال احمر خواهد بود.




20. خانواده تروریستهای جنوب که مایل به خروج هستند شامل: تمام خانوادهای که در زبدانی - مضایا - بقین – سرغایا هستند.
21. پس از محاسبه تعداد کل افراد که میخواهند از الفوعه وکفریا و زبدانی خارج شوند تعدادی از افراد دو منطقه نسبت به شماره های مشخص شده تعیین می شود و "مورک" نقطه مرز در هر دو جهت است.
22. یک تیم پزشکی به انتخاب سازمان ملل به فوعه وکفریا فرستاده می شود برای تشخیص زخمی هایی که قابل درمان در خود الفوعه وکفریا هستند در صورتی که مایل به خروج هستند جزء 10000 نفری که بر خروج انها توافق شده محسوب خواهند شد.
23. مقرر شده کمیته‌ای متشکل از نمایندگان سازمان ملل ایران و مخالفان سوری بر اجرای این آتش‌بس و نقل و انتقال غیرنظامیان و شبه‌نظامیان مخالف نظارت داشته باشد. این کمیته مرجع حل و فصل هرگونه اختلافی خواهد بود که بعدها در اجرای این توافقنامه به وجود می‌آید.
24. با اجرا مرحله اول، مرحله دوم آغاز می شود، که شامل آزادی 500 بازداشت و حبس، و تثبیت یک آتش بس به مدت 6 ماه در مناطق ذکر شده در بند شماره 2. جزئیات آتش بس و مکانیزم تنظیم ان در طول جلسه ای باحضور طرفین مشخص خواهد شد.

متن توافقنامه آتش بس در 4 شهر سوریه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

The SiLent crY said:


> I hope we can buy technology .



What, specifically?


The SiLent crY said:


> Engine is a good example .
> 
> Even buying their 80s technology is a big step for us considering the fact that they could produce Su 27s in those days which is still a capable fighter to defend our sky while supported by Air Defense Systems that Iran has been spending a lot of money on .



That is an extremely ambitious thought. Unlikely to succeed. But good luck anyway.


----------



## Daneshmand

JEskandari said:


> I don't like zangene because of that and also because the last time he was oil minister he said that our strategy is not building refineries and we sell crude oil and import refined products instead.



It is a tragedy that such corrupt imbeciles become ministers not once or twice but many times. Truly tragic.


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> It is a tragedy that such corrupt imbeciles become ministers not once or twice but many times. Truly tragic.



Anyone above 60 should be kicked out. So many old fuc.ks in top positions. We need new blood. The problem is after 36 years, the first generation are still not moving out. They all need to be only in advisory positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Madali said:


> Anyone above 60 should be kicked out. So many old fuc.ks in top positions. We need new blood. The problem is after 36 years, the first generation are still not moving out. They all need to be only in advisory positions.



HOY! WHAT'S WRONG WITH OLD FUC.KS OF OVER 60?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Joe Shearer said:


> HOY! WHAT'S WRONG WITH OLD FUC.KS OF OVER 60?



Good for sitting and reading a newspaper and smoking a pipe.

The world should be given to us who are in their 30s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Madali said:


> Anyone above 60 should be kicked out. So many old fuc.ks in top positions. We need new blood. The problem is after 36 years, the first generation are still not moving out. They all need to be only in advisory positions.


That is too extreme it should be 64 = 8^2 . 60=2x5x2x3 is not a good number! Otherwise you make sense! I like it specially though it takes out the leader as well! but lets have it 64, Ok?


----------



## vsdoc

scythian500 said:


>



The guy standing looks like he is holding a Afarganyu (fire vase) with sukhad (sandalwood) loban (frankincense).

Do Iranians still do this in their homes?


----------



## Madali

Siavash said:


> That is too extreme it should be 64 = 8^2 . 60=2x5x2x3 is not a good number! Otherwise you make sense! I like it specially though it takes out the leader as well! but lets have it 64, Ok?



The leader is an advisory position. I already put that exception for my +60 rule, so that whoever you like, you can claim that he is an "advisory position".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Madali said:


> Good for sitting and reading a newspaper and smoking a pipe.
> 
> The world should be given to us who are in their 30s.



<sigh>

You've got a mean streak, buddy.



Siavash said:


> That is too extreme it should be 64 = 8^2 . 60=2x5x2x3 is not a good number! Otherwise you make sense! I like it specially though it takes out the leader as well! but lets have it 64, Ok?



Still not good for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Joe Shearer said:


> <sigh>
> 
> You've got a mean streak, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Still not good for me.





Madali said:


> Good for sitting and reading a newspaper and smoking a pipe.
> 
> The world should be given to us who are in their 30s.



i don't think so . younger people tend to handle situations with abrupt decisions who can lead to disaster . 

if i was the president for example , i would have annihilated saudi arabia 4 times already . 

i would napalm their leader's terrorist butt to hell like i would drink a glass of cold water . so basically what i'm saying is that younger people are much emotional and have much less experience than older people

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

haman10 said:


> i don't think so . younger people tend to handle situations with abrupt decisions who can lead to disaster .
> 
> if i was the president for example , i would have annihilated saudi arabia 4 times already .
> 
> i would napalm their leader's terrorist butt to hell like i would drink a glass of cold water . so basically what i'm saying is that younger people are much emotional and have much less experience than older people



But aren't you in your 20s? You are too young. I mean people older than 32 and younger than 34. These are the best men. Specifically if they are from the south of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> if i was the president for example , i would have annihilated saudi arabia 4 times already .




----------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Madali said:


> I mean people older than 32 and younger than 34


so what happens when those people age 1 more year and become 34 years old ? 

do they lose their legitimacy ? 


Madali said:


> Specifically if they are from the south of Iran.


that i agree with , lol


----------



## Madali

haman10 said:


> so what happens when those people age 1 more year and become 34 years old ?
> 
> do they lose their legitimacy ?



No, the rules are subject to change every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> Anyone above 60 should be kicked out. So many old fuc.ks in top positions. We need new blood. The problem is after 36 years, the first generation are still not moving out. They all need to be only in advisory positions.



It is not the age. It is the competence and their state of mind, they bring to the job. A highly competent individual with a can-do attitude in his 60's is much more valuable than a bum with only emotional centers of his brains working even if he is in his 30's.

I am sure Zanganeh and people like him were young too sometime back. And they probably were holding some important post too back then. And their claim to still hold these posts for such people do not come from their competence but from their "experience". The experience they gained by holding to a position in their youth for which they were not competent.

Overall, these are just symptoms of disease. The tip of the iceberg. The minister is just a representative of a "company" called ministry. It is actually the advisers, the planners, the whole commanding structure at the top of the ministry which should be competent. Since these are the people who do the real work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gold Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## xenon54 out

Gold Eagle said:


>


As if it matters if you die as a real man or puzzy...
Reminds me of the ''Bismillah'' or ''May God protect'' stickers on cars in Turkey but not wearing seat belt.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Siavash

Madali said:


> The leader is an advisory position. I already put that exception for my +60 rule, so that whoever you like, you can claim that he is an "advisory position".


Obligatory advice for sure!



Madali said:


> But aren't you in your 20s? You are too young. I mean people older than 32 and younger than 34. These are the best men. Specifically if they are from the south of Iran.


Which number system is that? If it is Hexadecimal in few years I qualify and I still have to wait!


----------



## Daneshmand

EXCLUSIVE | Who’s the Greatest Danger to World Peace? Hint: It’s Not Iran by Noam Chomsky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Gold Eagle said:


>




I guess my pride deserves that . Where can I get the letters ?

________

@Serpentine and @Madali , I noticed you two have very good and fluent English which made me interested to know the secret .

What have you done to reach such good level , Any advice is appreciated .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

The SiLent crY said:


> I guess my pride deserves that . Where can I get the letters ?
> 
> ________
> 
> @Serpentine and @Madali , I noticed you two have very good and fluent English which made me interested to know the secret .
> 
> What have you done to reach such good level , Any advice is appreciated .



Read lots of Stephen King books as a kid. Haha.

No, but seriously, I don't count. I grew up in Dubai and went to an English school. My farsi is not that great (at home we spoke our own southern fars dialect), so you are miles ahead of me. You have great English and you have full knowledge of farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> Read lots of Stephen King books as a kid. Haha.
> 
> No, but seriously, I don't count. I grew up in Dubai and went to an English school. My farsi is not that great (at home we spoke our own southern fars dialect), so you are miles ahead of me. You have great English and you have full knowledge of farsi.



Do you know Arabic then? Or a simple form of it? Many of Dubai Iranians can make decent sentences in Arabic usually in the context of selling something to a tazi.


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> Do you know Arabic then? Or a simple form of it? Many of Dubai Iranians can make decent sentences in Arabic usually in the context of selling something to a tazi.



My cousins do. I suck at learning languages. But I can probably say a sentence here and there. Some of my cousins have Emarati citizenships so they obviously know full Arabic (some can barely even speak Iranian). Our shisha (ghelyoon, Iranian bros, not _shisheh) _group was a mixture of Iranians and emiraties, but I would speak to them in English.

Great, after that, now I miss being a bachelor, and going to our shisha place every night and playing cards until midnight. _Thanks a lot!_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Do you know Arabic then? Or a simple form of it? Many of Dubai Iranians can make decent sentences in Arabic usually in the context of selling something to a tazi.


Shouldn't be hard to sell shits to tazis . 

Tazi shits are being wrecked in yemen as we speak


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> My cousins do. I suck at learning languages. But I can probably say a sentence here and there. Some of my cousins have Emarati citizenships so they obviously know full Arabic (some can barely even speak Iranian). Our shisha (ghelyoon, Iranian bros, not _shisheh) _group was a mixture of Iranians and emiraties, but I would speak to them in English.
> 
> Great, after that, now I miss being a bachelor, and going to our shisha place every night and playing cards until midnight. _Thanks a lot!_



Wow, didn't know that you belong to the old timer Iranians in Dubai. I spent part of my childhood in the Eastern part of Saudi Arabia. There were 3 families in our neighborhood who had some Persian blood in them. One famaily had the last name *كوهجي* which is obviously Persian. They were all Sunnis though, but lived and acted like anyone one of us. It was pretty much the last name that made them different, although most people acknowledge their remote association with Persians.


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> Wow, didn't know that you belong to the old timer Iranians in Dubai. I spent part of my childhood in the Eastern part of Saudi Arabia. There were 3 families in our neighborhood who had some Persian blood in them. One famaily had the last name *كوهجي* which is obviously Persian. They were all Sunnis though, but lived and acted like anyone one of us. It was pretty much the last name that made them different, although most people acknowledge their remote association with Persians.



I grew up in the old Dubai before all the glitter and it being trendy. Back then, people didn't group themselves in their own little community, because there were the population was so small. The Iranians would speak Arabic, the Emiratis would speak Urdu, the Pakistanis would speak Farsi. It was only the British living in Jumeirah that seemed to have separated themselves from the community.

If you notice from my posts, I rarely insult Arabs as people. And frankly, I also hate when 300 millions of Arab are categorized as one group. When I was growing up, there seemed nothing in common with the Emiratis and say, the Lebanese. I suppose they looked at us in the same way too. We were the "khodmoonis" or "achomee", they treated us differently than newly arrived Iranians from Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> I grew up in the old Dubai before all the glitter and it being trendy. Back then, people didn't group themselves in their own little community, because there were the population was so small. The Iranians would speak Arabic, the Emiratis would speak Urdu, the Pakistanis would speak Farsi. It was only the British living in Jumeirah that seemed to have separated themselves from the community.
> 
> If you notice from my posts, I rarely insult Arabs as people. And frankly, I also hate when 300 millions of Arab are categorized as one group. When I was growing up, there seemed nothing in common with the Emiratis and say, the Lebanese. I suppose they looked at us in the same way too. We were the "khodmoonis" or "achomee", they treated us differently than newly arrived Iranians from Tehran.



Was your family's immigration mainly for business reasons or did it have to do with "Kashfe-Hijab" that Shah Reza ordered? I have read that many of the very early Persian immigrants in Dubai fled Iran as a reaction of "Kashfe-Hijab".


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> Was your family's immigration mainly for business reasons or did it have to do with "Kashfe- Hijab" that Shah Reza ordered? I have read that many of the very early Persian immigrants in Dubai fled Iran as a reaction of "Kashfe-Hijab".



Money. Our community are traditionally merchants. They go where there are opportunities for making lots of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

The SiLent crY said:


> @Serpentine and @Madali , I noticed you two have very good and fluent English which made me interested to know the secret .


Tey tuuk ingilish clas from me, my ingilish is perfekt, only 100$ peer hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> @Serpentine and @Madali , I noticed you two have very good and fluent English which made me interested to know the secret .
> 
> What have you done to reach such good level , Any advice is appreciated .



Thanks bro, but actually your English is good too, I haven't noticed any problems with your English.

No secret actually. My English is not that great, I haven't attended any English learning classes or institutes (except 2 or 3 semesters and also English courses in school that you know how bad they sucked ), all I know is through self study. I read a lot of books, watched many movies and series, read too much news in English and played many video games. All of them were my teachers.



xenon54 said:


> Tey tuuk ingilish clas from me, my ingilish is perfekt, only 100$ peer hour.



Wow, how the hell did you reach that level of English? I am speechless. Please teach me.









Madali said:


> Money. Our community are traditionally merchants. They go where there are opportunities for making lots of money.



You are from Fars province, right? They are super cool people, Shirazis are my favorite.  We are geographically close though in birthplaces. I was born in Bushehr, though my parents are from Khuzestan (Abadan), but living in Tehran currently.

@rahi2357 is a self-explanatory role model here. You too are a very cool person, I really like you bro (in a non-homo way).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Thanks bro, but actually your English is good too, I haven't noticed any problems with your English.
> 
> No secret actually. My English is not that great, I haven't attended any English learning classes or institutes (except 2 or 3 semesters and also English courses in school that you know how bad they sucked ), all I know is through self study. I read a lot of books, watched many movies and series, read too much news in English and played many video games. All of them were my teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, how the hell did you reach that level of English? I am speechless. Please teach me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Fars province, right? They are super cool people, Shirazis are my favorite.  We are geographically close though in birthplaces. I was born in Bushehr, though my parents are from Khuzestan (Abadan), but living in Tehran currently.
> 
> @rahi2357 is a self-explanatory role model here. You too are a very cool person, I really like you bro (in a non-homo way).



Are you ethnically Persian? I guess you are, but if your family has been in Abbadan for long time (several decades or centuries), then you might not be the Persian you think you are as Abbadan was a crossing point throughout Iran's history. Of course that doesn't matter because all ethnicities are equal in Iran today and yesterday.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Are you ethnically Persian? I guess you are, but if your family has been in Abbadan for long time (several decades or centuries), then you might not be the Persian you think you are as Abbadan was a crossing point throughout Iran's history. Of course that doesn't matter because all ethnicities are equal in Iran today and yesterday.



As far as I know, yes. My mother's ancient roots goes back to Lurestan though, and my father's to Khuzestan, but not even one single Arab exists in our entire family, neither now nor any previous generations that I know about.

I don't really care about this stuff though, or what kind of 'gene' running in my blood now, be it Persian, Arab, Martian or Spanish. We are defined by language, culture and environment we are born and raised in, not our blood. there is no single difference between an Arab, a Persian, a Turk or a European in essence. Don't ever take my animosity towards GCC regimes as an indication to hostility against Arabs.

I have lived most of my childhood in Bushehr and Ahwaz, and some of my childhood friends (in Ahwaz) were ethnic Arabs. No one gave a shit about this stuff. Though, one thing you should know about Khuzestan province, it's a mixed ethnic region, some regions are Persian/non-Arab majority, some are Arab majority. Also, a great number of Arabs living in Khuzestan today came here in the period of past 100 years, and thousands expelled by Saddam to Iran. They are Iranian today though, there is absolutely no difference. I love Iranian Arabs as they are very hospitable and welcoming people, actually all southern regions of Iran are famous for having 'warm-blooded' people, Arab or non-Arab.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lastofthepatriots

xenon54 said:


> Tey tuuk ingilish clas from me, my ingilish is perfekt, only 100$ peer hour.




Lmao. You sound like Iranians that live in US.

I really like Iranian people, but to be honest their accents sound very feminine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bozorgmehr

Madali said:


> I grew up in the old Dubai before all the glitter and it being trendy. Back then, people didn't group themselves in their own little community, because there were the population was so small. The Iranians would speak Arabic, the Emiratis would speak Urdu, the Pakistanis would speak Farsi. It was only the British living in Jumeirah that seemed to have separated themselves from the community.
> 
> If you notice from my posts, I rarely insult Arabs as people. And frankly, I also hate when 300 millions of Arab are categorized as one group. When I was growing up, there seemed nothing in common with the Emiratis and say, the Lebanese. I suppose they looked at us in the same way too. We were the "khodmoonis" or "achomee", they treated us differently than newly arrived Iranians from Tehran.



Madali, I've been meaning to open a thread about the Bastak region and their emigration to littoral states across the pond. Is that where you're from originally? Talking about 'khodemooni' here's a beautiful singer, singing dokhtar-e gol forush:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Wow, how the hell did you reach that level of English? I am speechless. Please teach me.


I cen halp u if u want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> Tey tuuk ingilish clas from me, my ingilish is perfekt, only 100$ peer hour.


LMAO You might not know it, but you NAILED the "fresh off the boat" Iranian accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Are you ethnically Persian? I guess you are, but if your family has been in Abbadan for long time (several decades or centuries), then you might not be the Persian you think you are as Abbadan was a crossing point throughout Iran's history. Of course that doesn't matter because all ethnicities are equal in Iran today and yesterday.


Who gives a shyte if someone is a turk , persian , slovak or arab ? huh ? only in your lizardland such things matter . 

name one more country whose members talk about ethnicity more than SaboodiZ ? you , alhasani , alarabi , all of you have F-ed up 4 BCE mentalities . just look at your terrorist *** posts ! all you talk about all night day is other people's ethnicities . 

the whole ME is consumed in a stupid sectarian mentality , but you guys are racists too above that which has turned people from lizardland into zombies .

you won't like what i said cause it's damn truth . now let your grand mufti condemn the "infidel dog" that i've turned into , to eternity in hell

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> Who gives a shyte if someone is a turk , persian , slovak or arab ? huh ? only in your lizardland such things matter .
> 
> name one more country whose members talk about ethnicity more than SaboodiZ ? you , alhasani , alarabi , all of you have F-ed up 4 BCE mentalities . just look at your terrorist *** posts ! all you talk about all night day is other people's ethnicities .
> 
> the whole ME is consumed in a stupid sectarian mentality , but you guys are racists too above that which has turned people from lizardland into zombies .
> 
> you won't like what i said cause it's damn truth . now let your grand mufti condemn the "infidel dog" that i've turned into , to eternity in hell



Seriously @haman10, grow up.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Seriously @haman10, grow up.


hehehe .

you just quoted me , you don't have to mention me too , smarty .

scientists say the universe is made up of neutrons, protons and electrons. they forgot to mention morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> hehehe .
> 
> you just quoted me , you don't have to mention me too , smarty .
> 
> scientists say the universe is made up of neutrons, protons and electrons. they forgot to mention morons.



Basiji kid .


----------



## Blackmoon

Full Moon said:


> Basiji kid .



I've seen on twitter there is some sort of Cyber army from Saudi that spread false news and hashtags in favor of Saudi regime policies, so both countries uses same Technics but we are mostly do it for love of our country and people but Saudi only to save the house of Al-saud. More over majority in Iran are against Saudi or Arabs so you can't call them "basiji" and yes there are many Basiji's on the net.
Overall Iranian members in this forum are patriots not "basiji"
You been studying Iranians for quite a while i think, Good job thou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Blackmoon said:


> I've seen on twitter there is some sort of Cyber army from Saudi that spread false news and hashtags in favor of Saudi regime policies, so both countries uses same Technics but we are mostly do it for love of our country and people but Saudi only to save the house of Al-saud. More over majority in Iran are against Saudi or Arabs so you can't call them "basiji" and yes there are many Basiji's on the net.
> Overall Iranian members in this forum are patriots not "basiji"
> You been studying Iranians for quite a while i think, Good job thou.



I think @haman10 jan once said that he is a Basiji. After all their number is huge so he won't lack a seat. I know an adventures Saudi guy who just came back from Iran (despite all the tension), and he told me that the Basijis are spread in the major streets in Tehran carrying their machine guns. Not sure if his description was accurate as he told me that in a quick conversation over Eid dinner. He indicated though that they are coming mostly from rural families who are often conservative and to some extent, quite brainwashed (just like @haman10).


----------



## Commandant

Full Moon said:


> Do you know Arabic then? Or a simple form of it? Many of Dubai Iranians can make decent sentences in Arabic usually in the context of selling something to a tazi.


Why bother learning Arabic?
It's like home there, we own Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Commandant said:


> Why bother learning Arabic?
> It's like home there, we own Dubai


@Commandant

You might ask the drafters of the Iranian Constitution. It wasn't my decision after all to impose studying Arabic on every Iranian student. Article 16 of the Iranian Constitution did when it stipulated:
​Since the language of the Qur'an and Islamic texts and teachings is Arabic, and since Persian literature is thoroughly permeated by this language, it must be taught after elementary level, in all classes of secondary school and in all areas of study.​*اصل شانزدهم - از آن جا که زبان قرآن و علوم و معارف اسلامی عربی ‌است و ادبیات فارسی کاملاً با آن آمیخته است این زبان باید پس از دوره ابتدایی تا پایان دوره متوسطه در همه کلاس ها و در همه رشته‌ها تدریس شود*​As a way to get some relief, you can shout in a dark room and say the following piece of poetry:

*ﻣﺮﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻗﻌﺮ ﺟﻬﻨﻢ ﺑﺒﺮ ﺧﺪﺍﯼ ﻋﺮﺏ!
ﺑﻪ ﺷﺮﻁ ﺁﻧﮑﻪ ﻧﯿﺎﯾﺪ ﺩﺭ ﺁﻥ ﺻﺪﺍی ﻋﺮﺏ*​Someone else did before you, namely the contemporary Persian poet Mustafa Badkobeh *مصطفى بادكوبه*


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> @Commandant
> 
> You might ask the drafters of the Iranian Constitution. It wasn't my decision after all to impose studying Arabic on every Iranian student. Article 16 of the Iranian Constitution did when it stipulated:
> ​Since the language of the Qur'an and Islamic texts and teachings is Arabic, and since Persian literature is thoroughly permeated by this language, it must be taught after elementary level, in all classes of secondary school and in all areas of study.​*اصل شانزدهم - از آن جا که زبان قرآن و علوم و معارف اسلامی عربی ‌است و ادبیات فارسی کاملاً با آن آمیخته است این زبان باید پس از دوره ابتدایی تا پایان دوره متوسطه در همه کلاس ها و در همه رشته‌ها تدریس شود*​As a way to get some relief, you can shout in a dark room and say the following piece of poetry:
> 
> *ﻣﺮﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻗﻌﺮ ﺟﻬﻨﻢ ﺑﺒﺮ ﺧﺪﺍﯼ ﻋﺮﺏ!
> ﺑﻪ ﺷﺮﻁ ﺁﻧﮑﻪ ﻧﯿﺎﯾﺪ ﺩﺭ ﺁﻥ ﺻﺪﺍی ﻋﺮﺏ*​Someone else did before you, namely the contemporary Persian poet Mustafa Badkobeh *مصطفى بادكوبه*


There is nothing arabic about Dubai since their papolution is indian bangal pakistani Indonesian Malaysian Sri Lankan Nepali ect to its hard to find arabic speakers then they say they are arabs

From what tribe you are from

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kebapçı Erhan

My wife was complaining about how she always ends up emptying the dish washer. I said "hey i'm the guy who always has to fill it up."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> You are from Fars province, right? They are super cool people, Shirazis are my favorite.  We are geographically close though in birthplaces. I was born in Bushehr, though my parents are from Khuzestan (Abadan), but living in Tehran currently.



We are from a city near Lar, which is almost the midpoint of Shiraz and Bandar Abbas. We call the people from those cities in that area as "khodmonis". We are different from the people north of us (shirazis) or South (bandaris) because due our land being shitty for farming or fishing, we all became merchants. A lot of rich people in the gulf countries (Emirates, Kuwait, Oman mainly) are " khodmoonis". We don't have many doctors or scientists or poets, just everyone's childhood dream is to become a bazari 

Your people, the busheris and the abadanis are probably more chilled out than ours. Any Iranian that lived near the Persian gulf is so chilled out.



lastofthepatriots said:


> Lmao. You sound like Iranians that live in US.
> 
> I really like Iranian people, but to be honest their accents sound very feminine.



The American Persiaaaaaans from Tehrangelese you met sound different than the Iranians living in Iran. 

(But to be honest, even us southern Iranians make fun of Tehranis claiming they sound soft...so, I'll agree a bit with you if the Tehranis don't see this sentence)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

bozorgmehr said:


> Madali, I've been meaning to open a thread about the Bastak region and their emigration to littoral states across the pond. Is that where you're from originally? Talking about 'khodemooni' here's a beautiful singer, singing dokhtar-e gol forush:


She wanted to sing this, couldn't pick a more "Javadi song"  First time I have heard it! I wonder how on earth she learned it?! She must have had a Macho Iranian boy friend or something!


----------



## Madali

bozorgmehr said:


> Madali, I've been meaning to open a thread about the Bastak region and their emigration to littoral states across the pond. Is that where you're from originally? Talking about 'khodemooni' here's a beautiful singer, singing dokhtar-e gol forush:



Open a thread but I don't know how useful I can be. I don't have a lot of information because WE don't have a lot of information. I notice that we are not that big on recording history.



Full Moon said:


> I think @haman10 jan once said that he is a Basiji. After all their number is huge so he won't lack a seat. I know an adventures Saudi guy who just came back from Iran (despite all the tension), and he told me that the Basijis are spread in the major streets in Tehran carrying their machine guns. Not sure if his description was accurate as he told me that in a quick conversation over Eid dinner. He indicated though that they are coming mostly from rural families who are often conservative and to some extent, quite brainwashed (just like @haman10).



I think he confused them with conscript soldiers. I haven't ever seen even ONE basiji guy with a MACHINE GUN on any street.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

For those who are interested in Iran's science and technology and happen to be in DC next week: An editor of Science talks about Iran in the wake of the nuclear deal - The Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Iran is open for business, but sanctions and political risk remain - CSMonitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> Open a thread but I don't know how useful I can be. I don't have a lot of information because WE don't have a lot of information. I notice that we are not that big on recording history.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he confused them with conscript soldiers. I haven't ever seen even ONE basiji guy with a MACHINE GUN on any street.


Then they are what you said. I thought he might not be quite accurate.



Siavash said:


> She wanted to sing this, couldn't pick a more "Javadi song"  First time I have heard it! I wonder how on earth she learned it?! She must have had a Macho Iranian boy friend or something!



She appears to be an Arabized Persian who have been in the UAE for long time. The same goes for the guy next to her. I don't mean the one dancing in your video, but the one appearing on @bozorgmehr 's video.


----------



## Siavash

Full Moon said:


> Then they are what you said. I thought he might not be quite accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> She appears to be an Arabized Persian who have been in the UAE for long time. The same goes for the guy next to her. I don't mean the one dancing in your video, but the one appearing on @bozorgmehr 's video.


Still I can not understand how she learned this obscured song out of all possible! It is not a good song in a way to say! It doesn't have a high class associated to it, if I am able to reflect what I mean.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Madali said:


> We are from a city near Lar, which is almost the midpoint of Shiraz and Bandar Abbas. We call the people from those cities in that area as "khodmonis". We are different from the people north of us (shirazis) or South (bandaris) because due our land being shitty for farming or fishing, we all became merchants. A lot of rich people in the gulf countries (Emirates, Kuwait, Oman mainly) are " khodmoonis". We don't have many doctors or scientists or poets, just everyone's childhood dream is to become a bazari
> 
> Your people, the busheris and the abadanis are probably more chilled out than ours. Any Iranian that lived near the Persian gulf is so chilled out.
> 
> 
> 
> The American Persiaaaaaans from Tehrangelese you met sound different than the Iranians living in Iran.
> 
> (But to be honest, even us southern Iranians make fun of Tehranis claiming they sound soft...so, I'll agree a bit with you if the Tehranis don't see this sentence)



@Serpentine , this post deserves a negative point


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> @Serpentine , this post deserves a negative point



Why is that? I didn't find anything offensive in it. Did I miss something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

@Serpentine @The SiLent crY @SOHEIL @haman10 & other Iranian members
I am participating as Iran in the local MUN so i would really appreciate if you would answer some of my questions
1) How is Iran's relations with all it's neighbors (Each & every one of them)
2) what solution does Iran has in mind to solve the IS crisis in Iraq & Syria
3) Iranian stand on WMDs(Of all kinds)
4)How Iran will bring peace & Stability in the region & world
5)How to corner a Aggressive Saudi Arabia on Yemen,Human Rights & Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

Madali said:


> We are from a city near Lar, which is almost the midpoint of Shiraz and Bandar Abbas. We call the people from those cities in that area as "khodmonis". We are different from the people north of us (shirazis) or South (bandaris) because due our land being shitty for farming or fishing, we all became merchants. A lot of rich people in the gulf countries (Emirates, Kuwait, Oman mainly) are " khodmoonis". We don't have many doctors or scientists or poets, just everyone's childhood dream is to become a bazari
> 
> Your people, the busheris and the abadanis are probably more chilled out than ours. Any Iranian that lived near the Persian gulf is so chilled out.
> 
> 
> 
> The American Persiaaaaaans from Tehrangelese you met sound different than the Iranians living in Iran.
> 
> (But to be honest, even us southern Iranians make fun of Tehranis claiming they sound soft...so, I'll agree a bit with you if the Tehranis don't see this sentence)



This is for you then...








If you wanna make sure nobody gets close to your home, get a khorus laari....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

bozorgmehr said:


> This is for you then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanna make sure nobody gets close to your home, get a khorus laari....



Hi dude, I am wondering, you have been here for a long time but left only few posts (and never quit permanently). I mean 2008, that was when I made the first buck form a job of my own.


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> As if it matters if you die as a real man or puzzy...
> Reminds me of the ''Bismillah'' or ''May God protect'' stickers on cars in Turkey but not wearing seat belt.


what this "we die like men" has to do with writing bismillah behind Turkish cars and not wearing the seat belt?



Full Moon said:


> Basiji kid .


you're mentioning Basiji kid like it is something bad or to be ashamed of... It is like you call a man "my hero" and expect others to laugh with u!!!
you who are stuck in 1000 BC with your ethnic ( tribal to be exact!) mind are a grown man and @haman10 who is living in a civilized modern society structure with all living under one united nation called Iran needs to grew up!!

Instead of talking non-sense tribal shiiit with Iranians who don't just get you, go spend sometime teaching your fellow Saudi ans Arabs to grow up and leave this stone age tribal thing behind.... oh, I forgot... Arabs means nothing without their tribes and tribal names.. it is all about tribe name.. like if u were from Saudi tribe then u could have been another scum consuming millions of dollars of oil money of those poor Arabian people of Arabia...



Full Moon said:


> adventures Saudi guy who just came back from Iran (despite all the tension), and he told me that the Basijis are spread in the major streets in Tehran carrying their machine guns


either he never been to Iran and bluffed in front of u or he was somewhere in Iraq and due to known reasons he thought he was in Tehran....coz this shitt that your friend said about basijis in streets with guns in their hands is something I never seen or heard personally unless it was the army or basij day parades...

btw, a question... do u hold parades at 4th of July in Saudi land too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> what this "we die like men" has to do with writing bismillah behind Turkish cars and not wearing the seat belt?
> 
> 
> you're mentioning Basiji kid like it is something bad or to be ashamed of... It is like you call a man "my hero" and expect others to laugh with u!!!
> you who are stuck in 1000 BC with your ethnic ( tribal to be exact!) mind are a grown man and @haman10 who is living in a civilized modern society structure with all living under one united nation called Iran needs to grew up!!
> 
> Instead of talking non-sense tribal shiiit with Iranians who don't just get you, go spend sometime teaching your fellow Saudi ans Arabs to grow up and leave this stone age tribal thing behind.... oh, I forgot... Arabs means nothing without their tribes and tribal names.. it is all about tribe name.. like if u were from Saudi tribe then u could have been another scum consuming millions of dollars of oil money of those poor Arabian people of Arabia...
> 
> 
> either he never been to Iran and bluffed in front of u or he was somewhere in Iraq and due to known reasons he thought he was in Tehran....coz this shitt that your friend said about basijis in streets with guns in their hands is something I never seen or heard personally unless it was the army or basij day parades...
> 
> btw, a question... do u hold parades at 4th of July in Saudi land too?



You need to behave senior (no offence). Talking about ethnicity is somthing Persians do more than others. They keep talking about their Persian Aryan pride for most of their lives (literally). Tribalism and ethnicity are too different things. And tribalisim is somthing symbolic these days in KSA and it doesn't have the same weight you fantasize it has. People live in cities and towns. Have jobs, homes, and assets (all with their oil money that is making you very comfortable). They don't really care about tribalism the way you wish they do. You are also overrating the Basiji membership. Not a small number of Iranians equate Basiji membership with treason. And they would hate these Basijis more than they would hate all the tazis combined. And you are right about the Saudi guy not seeing the Basij. @Madali has corrected me saying that they are some military forces which have nothing to do with the Basij. See the rest of the posts.


----------



## haman10

Echo_419 said:


> 1) How is Iran's relations with all it's neighbors (Each & every one of them)


i'll some it up for you :

1- Iraq : Iraq is one of Iran's closest allies 

2- Afgh : Traditionally an Iranian close friend , cultural and lingual factors never let the two countries to have any "bad" relations . our only dark times were when taliban killed Iranian diplomats back in when they were in power . thats it . i don't recall any specific problem afterwards .

3- Pak : too many ups and downs . Iran and Pakistan had cordial relations till some 10 years ago . that all changed when Iran's internal security was challenged by the situation in Pakistan and no actual and effective step was taken by pakistan to address the issue 

4- turkemnistan and azerbaijan : "Friendly" . i think thats the best word for them . our relations with turkemnistan is better but cultural closeness to Azerbaijan makes them a natural ally of Iran no matter how political relations are cold .

5- armenia : friendly : our ties are mainly based on economical cooperation .

6- Turkey : friendly till some 4 years ago . Iran and Turkey were not much of an ally after the situation in Syria broke out . 

7- kuwait : literally one of the few PGCC countries who has cordial relations with Iran . 



Echo_419 said:


> 2) what solution does Iran has in mind to solve the IS crisis in Iraq & Syria


Iran as the political rulers of Iran ? 

well , supporting local fighters with advanced weapons . cutting out foreign aid [if you know what i mean] to ISIS terrorists .

organizing the local troops .



Echo_419 said:


> 3) Iranian stand on WMDs(Of all kinds)


according to a fatwa (religious decree) from Iran's leader , any sort of WMD is haram and thus strongly forbidden 



Echo_419 said:


> 4)How Iran will bring peace & Stability in the region & world


increasing tolerance and promoting free high education and economical stability 



Echo_419 said:


> 5)How to corner a Aggressive Saudi Arabia on Yemen,Human Rights & Saudi Arabia


that has a long answer , i'll answer this one tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bozorgmehr

Full Moon said:


> Hi dude, I am wondering, you have been here for a long time but left only few posts (and never quit permanently). I mean 2008, that was when I made the first buck form a job of my own.



Hey man, yeah I've been here for quite a while it seems.... There wasn't even an Iranian forum back then.. we had to lobby the admins to make one. Regarding the number of my posts, I don't know... I guess I don't have very much to say... I come around sometimes to catch up on the news and the latest developments... 

Do you live is SA or are you out now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> @Serpentine , this post deserves a negative point


oh chill out tehrooni  @Serpentine i think he is just joking 



scythian500 said:


> who is living in a civilized modern society structure with all living under one united nation called Iran needs to grew up!!


bro , i don't think quoting a terrorist can help this thread . this is a thread where people chill , not where terrorist wahhabiz spew crap .

I , as a future Iranian doctor who makes more money in a year than his whole tribe combined and a proud member of basij like 20 other million people , don't need to prove anything to a wahhabi terrorist . believe me , i don't . 

to further explain why , take a look at this pic :





this is from 2 hours ago .

see the guy in pink saying his prayers ? thats my best friend who is also another a doctor . 

he never misses a single prayer , NEVER EVER . he is just 24 years old . 

now tell me this : 

who is more of human ? who deserves his life more ? 

my best friend ? or this terrorist ? @bozorgmehr @Serpentine @Daneshmand @Madali 

let's all ignore his terrorist butt . i am tired of getting notifications from him , Tnx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

bozorgmehr said:


> Hey man, yeah I've been here for quite a while it seems.... There wasn't even an Iranian forum back then.. we had to lobby the admins to make one. Regarding the number of my posts, I don't know... I guess I don't have very much to say... I come around sometimes to catch up on the news and the latest developments...
> 
> Do you live is SA or are you out now?



Yeap in SA. Born and raised. I do frquently travel to North America mainly for vacations (the U.S and Canada), and been to Southern California many times...


----------



## Madali

The SiLent crY said:


> @Serpentine , this post deserves a negative point



What did I do?


----------



## SALMAN F

@Full Moon basij are better than هيئة العمل بالبعرور و تعليم السرسرة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

haman10 said:


> 7- kuwait : literally one of the few PGCC countries who has cordial relations with Iran .



I disagree. Kuwait has one of the worst relationship with us (they don't even give visas to family members of Iranians who have been living in Kuwait for more than 10 years). The best relationship is with Oman, followed by Dubai (not UAE, just Dubai), then maybe Qatar, then Bahrain, Kuwait, Abu Dhabi, Saudi. As people, I think the bahrainis are closest to us, a lot of bahrainis speak broken farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Madali said:


> I disagree. Kuwait has one of the worst relationship with us (they don't even give visas to family members of Iranians who have been living in Kuwait for more than 10 years). The best relationship is with Oman, followed by Dubai (not UAE, just Dubai), then maybe Qatar, then Bahrain, Kuwait, Abu Dhabi, Saudi. As people, I think the bahrainis are closest to us, a lot of bahrainis speak broken farsi.


lets agree to disagree bro . the best relations is with Oman that i agree with .

but after oman and dubai , kuwait is for sure the next . Qatar and bahrain ? i think you're confusing public sentiments with diplomatic relations .

just today Iran's ambassador to bahrain was announced persona non grata

if we're talking about public sentiments though , i think the list would be like this : 

Bahrain , dubai , Oman , .......


----------



## Madali

haman10 said:


> lets agree to disagree bro . the best relations is with Oman that i agree with .
> 
> but after oman and dubai , kuwait is for sure the next . Qatar and bahrain ? i think you're confusing public sentiments with diplomatic relations .
> 
> just today Iran's ambassador to bahrain was announced persona non grata
> 
> if we're talking about public sentiments though , i think the list would be like this :
> 
> Bahrain , dubai , Oman , .......



I agree with you on Bahrain. To be honest, Bahrain would just do what Saudi says. Kuwait's bad relationship with Iran is them being paranoid about their shia Kuwaitis. I'm not sure how I would rank qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Full Moon basij are better than هيئة العمل بالبعرور و تعليم السرسرة



I don't know what that means, but loved the joke though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

@haman10

Look at this dude: Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 677

A pro-Saudi guy to the core who just announced, he is actually an atheist. Then we have Israelis who are supporting Saudis. Then we have "liberal Saudis" like the one above, supporting Saudis. We have Americans supporting Saudis. I mean, it is really strange. We have atheists, agnostics, liberals, democrats, Zionists and even Turks supporting Saudis.

But still they can't win.

And then they blame it on Iran.

That is really tragic actually.

They can't get it up despite all the surgical and pharmaceutical help the whole world provides them and then they tell their women (public), it is Iran's fault. Iran did this. Iran is the cause of it.

The gullible public then believes them too. This last part is even more strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I don't know what that means, but loved the joke though.


هيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر
هيئة العمل بالبعرور و تعليم السرسرة

بعرور = sheep shit
سرسرة/سرسري = lowlife person who grew up in streets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> هيئة الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر
> هيئة العمل بالبعرور و تعليم السرسرة
> 
> بعرور = sheep shit
> سريرة/سرسري = lowlife person who grew up in streets



I have figured out the direction, but missed Barour *بعرور*. We use *بعر *but not for sheep. Thank you for clarifying my insult


----------



## scythian500

*کاخ سفید: حمله به سوریه برای مسکو عواقب وخیمی خواهد داشت*
سخنگوی کاخ سفید می‌گوید که حمله جنگنده‌های روسی به مواضع مخالفان بشار اسد در دمشق می‌تواند آتش جنگ قومیتی را در خاورمیانه مشتعل کند و این کار برای مسکو عواقب وخیمی دربرخواهد داشت.
به گزارش مشرق، سخنگوی کاخ سفید امشب در خصوص «عواقب وخیم راهی شدن جنگنده‌های روسی به سمت سوریه» و «نبود راه‌حل نظامی برای سوریه» سخن گفت.

ارنست هم مانند دیگر مقامات غربی، خط ایجاد شک و تردید در خصوص اهداف سوریه از بمباران تروریست‌ها را پیگیری کرد و گفت: «نگرانی ما این است که آنها بر خلاف ادعایشان، به مناطقی حمله می‌کنند که یا هیچ داعشی در آن نیست و یا تعداد معدودی از عناصر داعش در انجا حضور دارند.»

سخنگو برای توجیه نگرانی واشنگتن از حمله سنگین روس‌ها به مواضع تروریست‌های سوریه گفت: «ما ائتلافی داریم که 65 کشور در آن حضور دارند و در این ائتلاف، راهبردی برای تضعیف و نابودی داعش پی گرفته‌ایم. ما گفته‌ایم که از کمک سازنده مسکو به این ائتلاف استقبال می‌کنیم ولی تاکنون از سوی روس‌ها، چنین تمایلی را ندیده‌ایم.»

امروز حیدرالعبادی نخست‌وزیر عراق پس از دیدن تصاویر حملات سنگین روسیه به مواضع تروریست‌های سوریه، ضمن انتقاد از عملکرد ائتلاف تحت رهبری آمریکا، از حمله روس‌ها به مواضع داعش در خاک عراق استقبال کرده بود.

سخنگوی کاخ سفید به جلسه امروز میان نظامیان آمریکایی و روسی با محوریت «پیشگیری از درگیری» در آسمان سوریه هم پرداخت و گفت: «امروز طرفین یک ساعت با هم مذاکره کردند و *طرف آمریکایی در پی آن بود که از تطابق حملات روسیه با قواعد بین‌الملل و* مکالمه خلبانان روس بر روی فرکانس‌های رادیویی شناخته شده بین‌المللی، اطمینان حاصل کند.»

جاش ارنست که کشورش رهبر ائتلافی نظامی علیه داعش است، همچنین گفت که «*روسیه بداند که بحران سوریه، راه‌حل نظامی ندارد و تجربه ما در عراق و* تجربه شوروی در افغانستان، این مطلب را تأیید می‌کند.»

سخنگو ادامه داد: «روسیه با این کار ممکن است آتش درگیری‌های فرقه‌ای را در سوریه شعله‌ور کند ... نحوه برخورد با حملات سوریه و تمجید ایران و انتقاد عربستان از این حملات، این فرضیه را تأیید می‌کند.»

جاش ارنست در انتها گفت: «حمله به سوریه برای روسیه، عواقب وخیمی در پی خواهد داشت.»

*پاسخ وزارت بهداشت به ادعای عجیب سعودی‌ها*
وزارت بهداشت کشورمان، با تکذیب ادعای رسانه های سعودی اعلام کرد وزیر بهداشت هیچگونه کنفرانس مطبوعاتی در عربستان نداشته است.
به گزارش مشرق، وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی روز پنجشنبه ادعای رسانه‌های سعودی مبنی بر این که وزیر بهداشت کشورمان در کنفرانس مطبوعاتی با همتای سعودی خود حادثه منا را امری خارج از کنترل و خواست خداوند دانسته است، به شدت تکذیب کرد.

پایگاه خبری – اطلاع رسانی وزارت بهداشت تأکید کرد، براساس گزارش‌های دریافتی از عربستان، در تمامی مذاکرات با مسؤولین عربستان تاکید شده است که حادثه منا ناشی از خطای انسانی و کم تجربگی مسؤولین مربوطه و قابل پیشگیری بوده است؛ و ارتباط آن به قضا و قدر غیر منطقی است.

پیشتر روزنامه سعودی الریاض در خبری عجیب ادعا کرده بود: "وزیر بهداشت ایران از تلاشهای عربستان و همکاری و پاسخگویی در تعامل با حادثه و ارائه همه خدمات بهداشتی و امدادرسانی به همه مجروحان تمجید کرد، و گفت که دشواری مأموریت دولت عربستان و تلاشهایش در ارائه خدمات در موسم حج را درک می‌کند" .. و "این حادثه امری خارج از کنترل بود و ما تسلیم خواست و اراده خداوند هستیم."

*ادعای رویترز : ارتش ایران وارد سوریه شد*
خبرگزاری انگلیسی رویترز مدعی شد: صدها نفر از ارتش ایران در ده روز اخیر وارد سوریه شده اند و به زودی به نیروهای ارتش سوریه ملحق می شوند و از طرفی نیروهای حزب الله لبنان در سوریه هستند و تمامی این ها بوسیله حملات هوایی روسیه حمایت می شوند.
به گزارش مشرق، خبرگزاری رویترز در مطلبی با عنوان "اسد، ایران و روسیه برای حمله نظامی آماده هستند" در تیتر یک خود نوشت: صدها نفر از ارتش ایران در ده روز اخیر وارد سوریه شده اند و به زودی به نیروهای ارتش سوریه ملحق می شوند و از طرفی نیروهای حزب الله لبنان در سوریه هستند و تمامی این ها بوسیله حملات هوایی روسیه حمایت می شوند.



رویترز به نقل از دو منبع لبنانی نوشت: حملات هوایی روسیه با حملات زمینه که در سوریه انجام می شود هماهنگ شده است و تمامی این ها برای باز پس گرفتن مناطق از تسخیر داعش می باشد.



این خبرگزاری ادعا کرد: اکنون عده زیادی از نیروهای ارتش ایران نیز به سوریه رسیده اند و به نظر می رسد که قرار است افسران و سربازان ایرانی نیز در این جنگ زمینی شرکت کنند. تاکنون دخالت ایران در اوضاع سوریه تنها در زمینه آموزش نظامی و مشاوره بود اما اکنون ایران بااعزام نیروهای نظامی شیعه که شامل نیروهای افغان و عراقی نیز می شود در کنار نیروهای ارتش سوریه با داعش خواهد جنگید.

این در حالی است که روزنامه واشنگتن پست نیز باانتقاد از سیاست های اوباما نوشت: در حالیکه اوباما و دولتش ادعای سیاست جداگانه ای را در قبال سوریه دارند، این روسیه و ایران هستند که ابتکار در سوریه را ربوده اند.

همه رفتارهای آل سعود که بایک هشدارتغییرکرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*رویترز: حزب‌الله آماده حمله بزرگ در سوریه می‌شود*
یک خبرگزاری انگلیسی از آماده شدن حزب‌الله برای مشارکت در یک عملیات گسترده زمینی در شمال سوریه خبر داد.
به گزارش مشرق، خبرگزاری رویترز لحظاتی پیش از آماده شدن حزب‌الله برای مشارکت در یک عملیات گسترده زمینی در شمال سوریه خبر داد.

هنوز جزئیات بیشتری از این خبر منتشر نشده است. جیش الفتح، احرار الشام و ارتش آزاد سوریه، بیشترین حضور نظامی را در شمال این کشور دارند.

این خبر در حالی منتشر می‌شود که از دیروز، جنگنده‌های روسیه حملات گسترده‌ای را علیه مواضع تمام گروه‌های تروریستی در خاک سوریه آغاز کرده‌اند.

خبرهای اولیه از وارد شدن خسارات سنگین به گروه‌های تروریستی حکایت دارد.

کلیسای ارتدوکس؛
*روسیه «جنگ مقدس» در آخر الزمان را آغاز کرد*
«افراد این ارتش شبکه ارتباطی ویژه و دستگاه‌های تماس بی‌سیم دارند که با وسایل و تجهیزات ارتباطی دیگر عناصر داعش ارتباطی ندارد.»



به گزارش مشرق، به نقل از سایت شبکه سی ان ان؛ سخنان کلیسای ارتدوکس روسیه درباره جنگ روس ها در سوریه تحت عنوان «جنگ مقدس»موجی از واکنش ها را در شبکه های اجتماعی به همراه داشت.
بر پایه این گزارش؛ «وسي وولد شاپلين» مقام بلندپایه در کلیسای ارتدوکس روسیه جنگ روس ها در سوریه را برای حمایت مستضعفان عنوان کرد و از این جنگ به «جنگ مقدس» یاد کرد.

کاربران شبکه های اجتماعی جنگ روس ها در سوریه را شمارش معکوس برای پایان دوره آخرالزمان عنوان کردند که این جنگ در «دابق» سوریه صورت خواهد گرفت.

کاربران شبکه های اجتماعی همچنین عنوان شدن جنگ مقدس از سوی کلیسای ارتدوکس را به معنای اعلام جهاد از سوی مسیحی ها قلمداد کرده اند.

لازم به ذکر است که دابق نام روستایی نزدیک شهر حلب در شمال سوریه و نزدیک مرز ترکیه است که بنا بر روایاتی حوادث آخر الزمان از این روستا شروع می شود.

داعش هم برای تاکید به اعتقادات خوددر این رابطه ارتش موسوم به دابق تشکیل داده که فرماندهی آن را 5 نفر برعهده دارند که 3 نفر از آنان ازبکستانی و دو نفر چچنی هستند که در حومه حلب استقرار یافته اند.

این افراد شبکه ارتباطی ویژه و دستگاه‌های تماس بی‌سیم دارند که با وسایل و تجهیزات ارتباطی دیگر عناصر داعش ارتباطی ندارد.
عناصر این گروه به دقت انتخاب می شوند. سوری ها اجازه عضویت در ارتش دابق را ندارند و در مقابل 50 درصد از قفقازی‌ها این گروه را تشکیل می دهند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*ترسناک ترین مار دنیا +عکس*
"افعی دم عنکبوتی" ترسناک ترین مار دنیاست چرا که در نگاه اول یک مار بسیار ترسناک است اما اگر کمی به جزئیات دقت کنید خواهید دید که دم این مار دقیقا شبیه به یک عنکبوت است که ترسناک بودنش را دوبرابر می کند.
به گزارش مشرق، بسیاری از مردم دنیا ترس خاصی از مار و عنکبوت دارند. آمارها نشان می دهد که بخش کثیری از مردم بیش از آنکه از مرگ بترسند از عنکبوت واهمه دارند. حال فرض کنید ترکیب تو موجود بسیار ترسناک تبدیل به چه چیزی خواهد شد.

"افعی دم عنکبوتی" ترسناک ترین مار دنیاست چرا که در نگاه اول یک مار بسیار ترسناک است اما اگر کمی به جزئیات دقت کنید خواهید دید که دم این مار دقیقا شبیه به یک عنکبوت است که ترسناک بودنش را دوبرابر می کند.

"ادی یانگ" در مورد این مار می گوید:" 9 سال پیش این مار برای اولین بار در ایران رویت شد و تصاویری از آن گرفته شد اما حضورش روی زمین به دهه 60 بر می گردد. در آن زمان یک نفر تنها این مار را دیده بود و اطلاعات دقیقی در موردش وجود نداشت."

وی همچنین در وبلاگ نشنال جئوگرافیک نوشته است:" این دم بسیار عجیب است و وسیله اصلی مار برای جلب توجه حیوانات دیگر به حساب می آید. معمولا به بدنه نارنجی یا خاکستری دارد و با خارهایی که دورش روییده است کاملا شبیه به عنکبوت می شود."

این مار برای شکار در گوشه ای پنهان می شود و دمش را میان خاک می گذارد. زمانی که یک حیوان بی دفاع به خیال یافتن عنکبوتی خوشمزه به دم او نزدیک می شود با یک جهش و در کمتر از نیم ثانیه حیوان را از پا در می آورد.











*تایمز: احمدبن عبدالعزیز در مسیر پادشاهی سعودی*
روزنامه تایمز در گزارشی با اشاره به میزان محبوبیت 'شاهزاده 'احمد بن عبدالعزیز' در میان خاندان آل سعود به دنبال تحولات سیاسی جاری در ریاض نوشت: وی به یک باره در مسیر پادشاهی عربستان قرار گرفته است.


به گزارش مشرق، روزنامه تایمز روز پنجشنبه افزود: شاهزاده 'احمد بن عبدالعزیز' 72 ساله، (وزیر کشور سابق عربستان) که از فرزندان ملک عبدالعزیز بنیان گذار سعودی و ملکه 'حصه ' دختر 'احمد سدیری' است، پیش از این به یک مرد فراموش شده در میان خاندان سلطنتی سعودی تبدیل شده بود.
این روزنامه با بیان اینکه احمدبن عبدالعزیز برای دومین بار است که برای جانشینی پادشاهی سعودی مطرح می شود، نوشت: برای اولین بار در زمان ملک عبدالله و هم اینک برای جانشینی برادرش ملک سلمان مطرح شده است.
تایمز افزود: شایعات برای بازگشت احمد بن عبدالعزیز به تحولات جاری در ریاض و افزایش ناخشنودی ها از رشد فوق العاده قدرت فرزند جوان شاه، محمد بن سلمان بازمی گردد.
این روزنامه نوشت: 'محمد بن سلمان' 30 ساله دارای پست وزارت دفاع است و از سوی ملک سلمان در ماه آوریل گذشته به سمت جانشین ولیعهد انتخاب شد. او همچنین علاوه برداشتن مسوولیت شرکت نفتی آرامکو، ریاست شورای اقتصادی و امور توسعه عربستان نیز برعهده دارد.
تایمز افزود: احمد بن عبدالعزیز که دارای تجربیات کاری سطح بالا است، شخصیتی محبوب در میان خانواده سلطنتی بشمار می آید و یک منبع در کاخ سلطنتی عربستان می گوید که یک همدردی با وی به دلیل قربانی شدنش در رقابت طوایف هم در زمان ملک عبدالله و هم در دوره ملک سلمان که به دنبال انتقال سلطنت به پسرانشان بودند، وجود دارد. 
این روزنامه اضافه کرد: بازگشت احمدبن عبدالعزیز به مسیر تاج و تخت سعودی تنها به واسطه تضعیف قدرت ملک سلمان که به هرحال می تواند سبب فروپاشی خاندان سلطنتی این کشور شود، ممکن شده است.
تایمز افزود: به رغم رشد نارضایتی ها ازمحمد بن سلمان، انتصاب پسرعمویش شاهزاده 'محمد بن نایف'، 56 ساله به عنوان ولیعهد، (معاون دوم نخست وزیر و وزیر کشور عربستان سعودی) که می تواند نشانگر ظهور نسل جدید شاهزادگان باشد، به طور گسترده مورد استقبال قرار گرفته بود.
این روزنامه همچنین درگزارشی جداگانه ای نوشت: یک شاهزاده ناراضی سعودی به تایمز گفته است که بیش از 80 درصد از خاندان سلطنتی از پیشنهادش برای برکناری ملک سلمان پادشاه عربستان و جانشینانش و نیز انتخاب احمد بن عبدالعزیز به عنوان پادشاه حمایت کرده اند .
این روزنامه نوشت: این شاهزاده که از نوادگان بنیان گذارعربستان سعودی است به تایمز گفته است: 'بهترین راه برای کشور، برکناری ملک سلمان 79 ساله است و ما نمی توانیم بپذیریم یک فرد بیمار در مقام رهبری باشد.'
وی در گفت وگو با تایمز، با اشاره به حمایت گسترده خاندان سعودی از انتخاب احمد بن عبدالعزیز به عنوان پادشاه سعودی، مدعی شده است که سرویس های امنیتی، ارتش و افکار عمومی و خاندان سلطنتی از وی حمایت می کنند.
این شاهزاده عنوان کرده است که شاهزاده احمد بن عبدالعزیز هم به لحاظ جسمانی و عقلانی سالم بوده و فردی محافظه کار بشمار می آید، ضمن اینکه اهل نوشیدن مشروبات الکلی و قمار نیست.
تایمز افزود: این شاهزاده ناراضی که دو نامه در این ارتباط نوشته است همچنین خواستار مجازات محمد بن سلمان و شاهزاده محمد بن نایف شده است. 
این شاهزاده که به دلایل امنیتی نامش فاش نشده به تایمز گفته است: ما خواهان آزادی بیان ، دمکراسی و مشارکت همگانی درروند تصمیم گیری ها هستیم.
تایمز نوشت: اقتصاد سعودی که متکی به صادرات نفت خام هست، به دلیل کاهش بهای آن دچار مشکلات جدی شده به نحوی که مجبور شده است 73 میلیارد دلار از سرمایه گذاری های خارجی اش را به داخل کشور منتقل کند.
این روزنامه افزود: پادشاهی سعودی همچنین به دنبال دو فاجعه اخیر در حج که در جریان آن صدها نفر کشته شدند، تحت فشار قرارگرفته است.
تایمز نوشت: شاهزاده نایف وزیر کشور و رییس کمیته حج عربستان از جمله افرادی است که به دلیل فجایع یاد شده که یکی از آنها در پنجشنبه گذشته در منا رخ داد، مورد حمله قرار گرفته است.
روزنامه تایمز روز چهارشنبه گذشته نیز در گزارشی با اشاره به وجود نارضایتی در میان خاندان سلطنتی عربستان سعودی به دنبال تجاوز نظامی این کشور به یمن و فجایع اخیر در حج نوشته بود: سلمان پادشاه بیمار سعودی با شورش از سوی برخی از شاهزادگان این کشور روبرو شده است.
این روزنامه افزود: دو تن از شاهزادگان سعودی با انتشار نامه ای خواستار برکناری ملک سلمان پادشاه سعودی و دو تن از جانشینانش شده اند.
تایمز نوشت: سه نامه در چند هفته اخیر در میان خانواده سلطنتی عربستان در گردش بوده که در آنها ادعاشده است که ملک سلمان 79 ساله دچار مشکلات جدی قوای ذهنی شده و از سوی دو ولیعهدش آلت دست قرارگرفته است.
به نوشته این روزنامه،در این نامه ها قیدشده بسیاری از اعضای خاندان سلطنتی عربستان بر این باورند که شاه این کشور دچار بیماری زوال عقلی شده است.
این روزنامه افزود: آخرین موج نارضایتی در خاندان سلطنتی سعودی به سال 1964 میلادی بازمی گردد که در جریان آن 'فِیصَل بن عبدالعزیز آل سعود' معروف به ملک فیصل (1906 - 1975) برادرش 'سعود بن عبدالعزیز آل سعود' را در یک کودتا از کار برکنار کرد.
تایمز افزود: به گفته منابع آگاه، شاهزاده 'احمد عبدالعزیز' ازجمله نامزدهای مطرح برای جانشینی ملک سلمان است.
احمد بن عبدالعزیز بیست و یکمین فرزند عبدالعزیز آل سعود و از فرزندان حصه دختر احمد السدیری است که در خاندان حاکم به «سدیری ها» معروفند.
براساس برخی گزارش های منتشرشده، شاهزاده احمد بن عبدالعزیز با توجه به سلسله مراتب حاکمیت خود را ولیعهد قانونی عربستان می داند و به همین دلیل با محمد بن نایف ولیعهد و محمد بن سلمان جانشین ولیعهد بیعت نکرده است.
براساس گزارش های یاد شده، با آغاز پادشاهی ملک سلمان در عربستان، احمد بن عبدالعزیز از سمتش برکنار شد و به رسانه ها نیز توصیه شد چندان تصاویری از او را پخش نکنند و حتی در دو ماه اخیر ترددهایش نیز محدود شد اما مشکلاتی که عربستان در ماه های اخیر با آن روبرو شد شرایط را تا حدودی به سود احمد بن عبدالعزیز عوض کرده است.
روزنامه گاردین نیز روز سه شنبه در گزارشی با اشاره به ناکامی های ریاض در برابر چالش های اقتصادی، جنگ یمن و نحوه مدیریتش بر مراسم حج که سبب فاجعه منا' رمی جمرات' شد، نوشت: در این شرایط یک شاهزاده سعودی به شکل بی سابقه ای خواستار برکناری ملک سلمان پادشاه عربستان شده است.
این شاهزاده سعودی که به دلایل امنیتی نامش فاش نشده، در گفت وگو با گاردین تأکید کرده است که ملک سلمان پادشاه سعودی دارای شرایط استوار و باثباتی نیست و درواقع ' محمد بن سلمان' پسر پادشاه، حکومت می کند .
به نوشته روزنامه گاردین، این شاهزاده سعودی در اوایل ماه جاری میلادی با نوشتن دو نامه، خواستار برکناری ملک سلمان از پادشاهی عربستان شد.


----------



## Serpentine

Take a look at this psychopath. He is indeed going more nuts day by day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> Take a look at this psychopath. He is indeed going more nuts day by day.


Put a Mustache on his stupid face and you have Hitler... This stupid mouse is the prime minister of a nuclear armed state and yet asks the world to stop the nuclear race in ME!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I have figured out the direction, but missed Barour *بعرور*. We use *بعر *but not for sheep. Thank you for clarifying my insult


What insults I didn't insult you or I want to


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What insults I didn't insult you or I want to


 *محشوم*. I am kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

فیلم بررسی دنا در تهران

فیلم بررسی دنا در تهران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

haman10 said:


> i'll some it up for you :
> 
> 1- Iraq : Iraq is one of Iran's closest allies
> 
> 2- Afgh : Traditionally an Iranian close friend , cultural and lingual factors never let the two countries to have any "bad" relations . our only dark times were when taliban killed Iranian diplomats back in when they were in power . thats it . i don't recall any specific problem afterwards .
> 
> 3- Pak : too many ups and downs . Iran and Pakistan had cordial relations till some 10 years ago . that all changed when Iran's internal security was challenged by the situation in Pakistan and no actual and effective step was taken by pakistan to address the issue
> 
> 4- turkemnistan and azerbaijan : "Friendly" . i think thats the best word for them . our relations with turkemnistan is better but cultural closeness to Azerbaijan makes them a natural ally of Iran no matter how political relations are cold .
> 
> 5- armenia : friendly : our ties are mainly based on economical cooperation .
> 
> 6- Turkey : friendly till some 4 years ago . Iran and Turkey were not much of an ally after the situation in Syria broke out .
> 
> 7- kuwait : literally one of the few PGCC countries who has cordial relations with Iran .
> 
> 
> Iran as the political rulers of Iran ?
> 
> well , supporting local fighters with advanced weapons . cutting out foreign aid [if you know what i mean] to ISIS terrorists .
> 
> organizing the local troops .
> 
> 
> according to a fatwa (religious decree) from Iran's leader , any sort of WMD is haram and thus strongly forbidden
> 
> 
> increasing tolerance and promoting free high education and economical stability
> 
> 
> that has a long answer , i'll answer this one tomorrow



K thx man,be sure to answer the last one becuz the Saudi delegate is a overaggressive girl

Also what is the official govt policy towards Israel & what is the reason for it?



Madali said:


> I disagree. Kuwait has one of the worst relationship with us (they don't even give visas to family members of Iranians who have been living in Kuwait for more than 10 years). The best relationship is with Oman, followed by Dubai (not UAE, just Dubai), then maybe Qatar, then Bahrain, Kuwait, Abu Dhabi, Saudi. As people, I think the bahrainis are closest to us, a lot of bahrainis speak broken farsi.



So people to people relations with Kuwait are bad & govt to govt relations are good ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Echo_419 said:


> So people to people relations with Kuwait are bad & govt to govt relations are good ?



No, gov to gov relationships are bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@haviZsultan @Atanz @jaibi @waz @WebMaster . 

hi , since @Daneshmand has been made a TTA there has been numerous attacks by the least contributing members against him . honestly , these attacks and insults are becoming very disturbing as they follow every single post daneshmand makes .

Bahrain withdraws ambassador from Iran after bomb-factory find

There are 2 options here : 1- put a swift end to these attacks or 2- make him a normal member again . 

either way , please take a measure since it's becoming very disturbing and insulting sometimes . 

he makes a comment about turkey , members from turkey take a swing on him . he makes a comment about GCC , Saudi members take a swing .

so please take a measure , Tnx .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Madali said:


> No, gov to gov relationships are bad.



You sure becuz @haman10 just said the opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

@haman10 just said the opposite[/QUOTE]

We can have different opinions.

My opinion comes from:
Kuwait sometimes accuses us of "sleeper cells"
Kuwait doesn't provide visas for Iranians 
There is not much visits between the business communities or political groups of the two countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Madali said:


> @haman10 just said the opposite



We can have different opinions.

My opinion comes from:
Kuwait sometimes accuses us of "sleeper cells"
Kuwait doesn't provide visas for Iranians
There is not much visits between the business communities or political groups of the two countries[/QUOTE]

Also,name the main media channels of Iran & their views.Also which international media houses attack iran the most

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

@haman10 @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @others

I will be not be coming here much from now on. The current year I am studying in is very intense and I will not have the time to come here. So you now you know the reason for my absentee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> Why is that? I didn't find anything offensive in it. Did I miss something?



Come on , Have zeal . You're after all from Tehran  .



haman10 said:


> oh chill out tehrooni  @Serpentine i think he is just joking
> 
> 
> bro , i don't think quoting a terrorist can help this thread . this is a thread where people chill , not where terrorist wahhabiz spew crap .
> 
> I , as a future Iranian doctor who makes more money in a year than his whole tribe combined and a proud member of basij like 20 other million people , don't need to prove anything to a wahhabi terrorist . believe me , i don't .
> 
> to further explain why , take a look at this pic :
> View attachment 261715
> 
> 
> this is from 2 hours ago .
> 
> see the guy in pink saying his prayers ? thats my best friend who is also another a doctor .
> 
> he never misses a single prayer , NEVER EVER . he is just 24 years old .
> 
> now tell me this :
> 
> who is more of human ? who deserves his life more ?
> 
> my best friend ? or this terrorist ? @bozorgmehr @Serpentine @Daneshmand @Madali
> 
> let's all ignore his terrorist butt . i am tired of getting notifications from him , Tnx


In fact I did .

Honestly I as a person who was born and raised in an old village ( now district ) of Tehran hate this city and most of it's retarded people more than anything .

Just tried to joke with @Madali but couldn't express that well  .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

The Last of us said:


> @haman10 @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @The SiLent crY others
> 
> I will be not be coming here much from now on. The current year I am studying in is very intense and I will not have the time to come here. So you now you know the reason for my absentee.


Before you go ans some of my questions
Also add 1 more question what is Iran's views on Religious groups & what is the history of religious violence in Iran if any

2) your views on Non state Violent actors (militias,insurgencies, criminal orgs,terrorist) & how can IRAN justify its support for orgs like Hama's & Hezbollah


----------



## The SiLent crY

Echo_419 said:


> Before you go ans some of my questions
> Also add 1 more question what is Iran's views on Religious groups & what is the history of religious violence in Iran if any
> 
> 2) your views on Non state Violent actors (militias,insurgencies, criminal orgs,terrorist) & how can IRAN justify its support for orgs like Hama's & Hezbollah



Its none of my business but both Hamas and Hezbollah are a part of the government in their countries .



Madali said:


> What did I do?



what you shouldn't have done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

The SiLent crY said:


> Its none of my business but both Hamas and Hezbollah are a part of the government in their countries .
> 
> 
> 
> what you shouldn't have done



So iran just has friendly relations with them ?

Also your stand on violent non stare actors would be appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

Echo_419 said:


> So iran just has friendly relations with them ?
> 
> Also your stand on violent non stare actors would be appreciated



With Hezbollah its mostly a matter of sharing same ideology while the relation with Hamas seems to be based on sharing a common enemy .

Its just my humble opinion though .

I'm not sure if I undrestand the second question . Please elaborate more .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

The SiLent crY said:


> With Hezbollah its mostly a matter of sharing same ideology while the relation with Hamas seems to be based on sharing a common enemy .
> 
> Its just my humble opinion though .
> 
> I'm not sure if I undrestand the second question . Please elaborate more .



Let me rephrase last one 
Are you facing any insurgency or smuggling & if yes what is its origins & how do you plan to fix it 

@haman10 stop thanking my post & tell me how to corner KSA on Yemen & its support to radicals,the last thing I want to do is getting owned by them lazy arabs 
The MUN thing is Tomm so you should hurry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

haman10 said:


> @haviZsultan @Atanz @jaibi @waz @WebMaster .
> 
> hi , since @Daneshmand has been made a TTA there has been numerous attacks by the least contributing members against him . honestly , these attacks and insults are becoming very disturbing as they follow every single post daneshmand makes .
> 
> Bahrain withdraws ambassador from Iran after bomb-factory find
> 
> There are 2 options here : 1- put a swift end to these attacks or 2- make him a normal member again .
> 
> either way , please take a measure since it's becoming very disturbing and insulting sometimes .
> 
> he makes a comment about turkey , members from turkey take a swing on him . he makes a comment about GCC , Saudi members take a swing .
> 
> so please take a measure , Tnx .



As long as he is making the right posts, that's not a concern. We will infract for insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

*روسیه و ایران ائتلاف اعراب خلیج فارس با رژیم صهیونیستی را درهم می‌شکنند*
حضور روسیه در سوریه و همکاری ایران با عراق در مبارزه با داعش همه نقشه‌های پرخرج رژیم صهیونیستی و شیخ‌نشین‌های خلیج فارس برای سقوط سوریه و تجزیه عراق را ناکام گذاشت.
به گزارش مشرق، هواپیماهای روسی به آسمان سوریه آمدند، قضیه آنقدر پیچیده نیست که متوجه شویم آمریکا در حالتی از سردرگمی از این وضعیت جدید به سر می‌برد و این را به وضوح در اظهارات جدید مقامات کاخ سفید و پنتاگون مشاهده می‌کنیم.

واشنگتن به خوبی می‌داند که قضیه صرفا حضور روسیه در سوریه نیست بلکه به عملیات مشترک بین ائتلاف چهارگانه‌ای که آشکارا موجودیت خود را اعلام کرده گسترش داده می‌شود.

روسیه، سوریه، عراق و ایران قرار است مرکز اطلاعاتی در بغداد جهت مبارزه با تروریسم ایجاد کنند که وظایف اصلی این مرکز جمع‌آوری اطلاعات و تحلیل و بررسی اطلاعات مربوط به اوضاع منطقه در چارچوب مبارزه با داعش است.

با وجود شرایط جدید آمریکایی‌ها می‌دانند که همه امیدشان به گروه‌های تروریستی که سال‌ها برای ساخت و تسلیح آن تلاش کرده تا منطقه را تجزیه کنند، بر باد رفته است.

مسئله قابل توجه در کار ائتلاف جدید مبارزه با تروریسم که عملیات نظامی خود را با حملات روسیه آغاز کرده این است که در انتخاب اهداف خود هیچ گروه شبه نظامی را از دیگر گروه‌های شبه نظامی حاضر در سوریه مستثنا نکرده و به اینکه این گروه‌ها با کدام طرف خارجی در ارتباط هستند، توجهی نمی‌کند.

آمریکا با درک راهبردی از تحولات سوریه و شکست برنامه آموزش آنچه معارضان میانه رو در سوریه می‌خواند اعلام کرد تا در صورتی که جنگنده‌های روسیه حمله‌ای هوایی علیه این شبه نظامیان ترتیب داد تحت فشار رسانه‌ای قرار نگیرد.

رسانه‌های وابسته به شیخ‌نشین‌های خلیج فارس این روزها برای درست کردن جو متشنج سیاسی از نقض حاکمیت سوریه توسط روسیه سخن می‌گویند، در حالی که باید گفت شیخ‌نشین‌ها خواسته‌هایی را که هیچ کدام از آن برخوردار نیستند برای مردم سوریه می‌خواهند.

آزادی سیاسی را که حاکمان شیخ‌نشین‌ها مدعی حمایت از آن در سوریه هستند در هیچ کدام از کشورهایشان وجود ندارد، این اعراب خودشان از هیچ تصمیم‌گیری مستقل ملی در کشورهایشان برخوردار نبوده و غلام حلقه به گوش آمریکا و اسرائیل هستند اما دم از نگرانی نسبت به حفظ حاکمیت مستقل سوریه در تصمیم‌گیری برای سرنوشت این کشور می‌زنند.

آمریکایی‌ها می‌دانند که نیروهای ایرانی خارج از جبهه جدید نبرد ضد داعش نخواهند بود و همین نگرانی‌های واشنگتن را دو چندان کرده است، آمریکا می‌داند که حملات هوایی روسیه شبه نظامیان را در سوریه هدف خواهد گرفت، بنابراین هیچ بهانه‌ای برای اعمال فشار بین‌المللی بر مسکو به منظور توقف این حملات نداشت،* اما به دنبال ممانعت از حضور ایران در سوریه به بهانه نگرانی درباره امنیت رژیم صهیونیستی است*.

بنابراین می‌توان گفت که *عملیات نظامی ایران در سوریه از داخل خاک عراق خواهد بود به این معنا که ایران با حضور نظامی هوایی و چه بسا زمینی خود در عراق و کمک به این کشور در مبارزه با داعش و به خصوص در مناطق مرزی با سوریه، تروریست‌ها را در شرق سوریه ضعیف خواهد کر*د.

بدین ترتیب داعش قدرت ارتباط و انتقال کمک‌های لجستیک بین مناطق تحت سیطره خود در دو کشور عراق و سوریه را از دست خواهد داد و به هر حال تضعیف گروه‌های تروریستی در سوریه و به خصوص داعش به تضعیف حضور تروریسم در داخل عراق منجر می‌شود.

*اهدافی که قرار است جنگنده‌های روسیه در خاک سوریه هدف بگیرند از سوی مرکز مبادله اطلاعاتی مشترک در بغداد گزینش شده است *و هر ضربه‌ای که به تروریست‌ها در سوریه زده می‌شود باید تاثیر دوجانبه داشته باشد به این معنا که حضور نظامی روسیه در سوریه باید در عرصه میدانی عراق هم بازتاب داشته باشد.

اگر ساعت صفر عملیات روسیه در خاک سوریه در سی ام سپتامبر آغاز شده است *ساعت صفر حملات هوایی ایران در خاک عراق بسیار نزدیک خواهد بود*.

در هر حال آمریکا هرگز فرصتی برای مانور درباره ممانعت حضور ایران در عراق پیدا نمی‌کند چرا که عراق از لحاظ جغرافیایی فاصله زیادی تا سرزمین‌های اشغالی دارد، کما اینکه مداخله ایران در عراق مطابق با قوانین بین‌المللی است و با قدرت گرفتن داعش در عراق که با کمک رژیم صهیونیستی و شیخ‌نشین‌های حاشیه خلیج فارس صورت گرفته مزدوران آمریکا در عراق امروز نمی‌توانند علیه حضور ایران در عراق حرفی بزنند.

هدف ایران از حضور در ائتلاف گسترده مبارزه با تروریسم در وهله نخست بازگشت آرامش به سوریه و عراق و کمک به دو ملت دوست آن و سپس بازسازی روابط اقتصادی و سیاسی منطقه است.

خلاصه باید گفت که در عرصه نبرد کنونی با داعش گروه کشورهای عربی حاشیه خلیج فارس بازنده بزرگ هستند، چرا که آنها بودند که دلارهای نفتی هنگفتی خرج شبه نظامیان تروریستی در سوریه و عراق کردند، اما نه توانستند نظام سوریه را سرنگون کنند و نه هدف رژیم صهیونیستی در تجزیه عراق به دست آمد و نه ایران در تحریم باقی ماند.

همه تحولات بین‌المللی امروز نشان می‌دهد که عمر تروریسم به سر آمده و جهان شاهد سقوط ائتلاف شیخ نشین‌های خلیج فارس با اسرائیل است.


----------



## haman10

Echo_419 said:


> how to corner KSA on Yemen & its support to radicals


1- Yemen : organizing houthi fighters . currently , houthis have taken out dozens of abram tanks and dozens of dozens of MRAPs and other military vehicles .

working on diplomatic solutions to pressure saudi regime by international community . showing the world how discriminatly the bombing campaign has killed civilians .

2- Syria and Iraq : arming anti-ISIS militants to teeth . providing CAS to areas near Iranian border . organizing and training anti-ISIS forces .

providing them with intel and UAVs . 

saudi regime lowered oil prices to hurt Iran . now Iran having a vast and oil-independant economy survived the measure . now ironically the saudis themselves are the ones getting hurt by the lowered prices . 

Iran can pump up oil to the market and further immobilize the already-fragile saudi economy . oil is everything they have . cut that and they are nthing

using the growing ties with EU as a leverage to start pro-yemeni campaigns inside their parliaments . effectively using people like george galloway as an advantage to the cause .

providing houthis with intel. on saudi positions .

providing Iraqi and Syrian governments with UCAVs like fotros and S-129 and CAS fighter jets like SU-25 . or interdictors like SU-24 .

providing them help from Iran's most advanced military wing : it's aeorspace industry : pinpoint missiles with "rainy" warheads suitable for taking out ISIS terrorists on a vast area .


Echo_419 said:


> 2) your views on Non state Violent actors (militias,insurgencies, criminal orgs,terrorist) & how can IRAN justify its support for orgs like Hama's & Hezbollah


ask your opponent these questions :

- if they argued that these groups are terrorist organizations , ask them why . why is hezbollah a terrorist organization ? what did they do ? he/she will shut up . i promise you that .

further continue kicking him/her by these questions : - who killed more civilians ? Israel or hezbollah ? who killed more children ? hamas or Israel ? are these numbers even comparable ?

-isn't defending yourself a legitimate and god-given right ? - why is Gaza besieged ? 

our support to Hamas and hezbollah is due to Israel's indiscriminate killing of civilians , capturing other people's lands and continuing the illegal settlements which have been called crime against humanity by UN .

both hamas and hezbollah are parts of their governments and are STATE-ACTORS .

specially hamas .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

هشت دانشگاه ایرانی در بین ۸۰۰ دانشگاه ممتاز دنیا - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

هفت پروژه آمریکا برای نفوذ به ایران + سند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Madali

Watch this female report giving the news about our dead at Hajj, at the end of the report, she can't control herself and nearly starts to cry,

SNN.ir - .: Student News Agency :. - خبرگزاري دانشجو - فیلم/ اشک‌های مجری شبکه خبر برای جانباختگان منا (happens after 2 minute)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaibi

It comes with the territory, my friend. 


haman10 said:


> @haviZsultan @Atanz @jaibi @waz @WebMaster .
> 
> hi , since @Daneshmand has been made a TTA there has been numerous attacks by the least contributing members against him . honestly , these attacks and insults are becoming very disturbing as they follow every single post daneshmand makes .
> 
> Bahrain withdraws ambassador from Iran after bomb-factory find
> 
> There are 2 options here : 1- put a swift end to these attacks or 2- make him a normal member again .
> 
> either way , please take a measure since it's becoming very disturbing and insulting sometimes .
> 
> he makes a comment about turkey , members from turkey take a swing on him . he makes a comment about GCC , Saudi members take a swing .
> 
> so please take a measure , Tnx .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

@Abii ino didi?





bacheha inam bebinid jalebe, arabe farsi harf mizane mige bekeshin birun az ma : ))))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @haviZsultan @Atanz @jaibi @waz @WebMaster .
> 
> hi , since @Daneshmand has been made a TTA there has been numerous attacks by the least contributing members against him . honestly , these attacks and insults are becoming very disturbing as they follow every single post daneshmand makes .
> 
> Bahrain withdraws ambassador from Iran after bomb-factory find
> 
> There are 2 options here : 1- put a swift end to these attacks or 2- make him a normal member again .
> 
> either way , please take a measure since it's becoming very disturbing and insulting sometimes .
> 
> he makes a comment about turkey , members from turkey take a swing on him . he makes a comment about GCC , Saudi members take a swing .
> 
> so please take a measure , Tnx .



It is ok, doctor. It is how these things work. When you send a soldier to battle, you stop worrying about safety of his. It is rather the soldier's job to worry about the safety of those who sent him to battle. Titles do not matter. Truth has to be said, truth tellers appreciated and the falsifiers isolated. With or without title.



The Last of us said:


> @haman10 @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @others
> 
> I will be not be coming here much from now on. The current year I am studying in is very intense and I will not have the time to come here. So you now you know the reason for my absentee.



That is the most important thing. Your studies and self-development (in reverse order ). Do drop by sometimes!



haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand have you prescribed any Motidon or Lanzoprazol for your patients ? they are just amazing .
> 
> today i saw a patient who had severe gastroparesis before and got outstanding results from Motidon .



That is true. Both are "wonder" drugs. I even myself use lansoprazole for occasional dyspepsia. But I think in a long term use, the best is ranitidine. Much safer at least in theory. Pump inhibitors still are relatively "new" and have some way to go for a complete picture of their long terms effects to emerge.

Some medicines are so indispensable without which misery would have had its full way. Other medicines I would put in "wonder" category are pregabalin specially for neuropathic pain and tizanidine for spastic pain. They are like fire extinguishers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> @haman10 @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @others
> 
> I will be not be coming here much from now on. The current year I am studying in is very intense and I will not have the time to come here. So you now you know the reason for my absentee.


lol , i was in university when i thanked your post . funny thing is that i didn't have the time to read it 

Study , cause thats one of the few weapons we Iranians have .

Wish you all the best doc. wish you all the best .



Daneshmand said:


> But I think in a long term use, the best is ranitidine. Much safer at least in theory


thats a common misconception between more experienced doctors ! 

doctor joon , knowing the fact that lansoprazole has more efficacy than all PPI drugs , it's even more interesting to know that LANZO has fewer ADR than all other PPI drugs .

ranitidine being an H2 blocker naturally inhibits ALL histamine2 receptors in body and thus it's ADR is comparable to LANZO . LANZO being more effective , can be first choice for GERD , i think .







Lansoprazole versus ranitidine for the treatment of reflux oesophagitis. UK Lansoprazole Clinical Research Group. - PubMed - NCBI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

like_a_boss said:


> @Abii ino didi?


I laughed, but it sounds weird hearing him say that in front of an audience and on live TV. 

Iranians seem to be getting more anti Arab by the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> thats a common misconception between more experienced doctors !
> 
> doctor joon , knowing the fact that lansoprazole has more efficacy than all PPI drugs , it's even more interesting to know that LANZO has fewer ADR than all other PPI drugs .
> 
> ranitidine being an H2 blocker naturally inhibits ALL histamine receptors in body and thus it's ADR is comparable to LANZO . LANZO being more effective , can be first choice for GERD , i think .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lansoprazole versus ranitidine for the treatment of reflux oesophagitis. UK Lansoprazole Clinical Research Group. - PubMed - NCBI



Yes, I am aware of that. And I was not talking about efficacy. I am talking about the dude, who experiences frequent dyspepsia due to his lifestyle and has been using pharmaceutical help for the last decade. Continuously. This is a long term use of an agent. I would still prefer ranitidine in such a situation. The small advantage of lansoprazole does not justify increasing a yet unknown risk for say stomach cancer. 

I had once seen literally a lactating big breasted man who had developed breast cancer. The man had been using cimetidine for his dyspepsia over the last couple of decades. I really do not want to see a woman with stomach cancer linked to lansoprazole who has been using lansoprazole four times a week for the past 20 years. Let alone the original advice having come from me. 

Maybe when a more complete set of long term data for pump inhibitors develop over time, then we can decide definitively in future. The opinion is obviously divided. The big pharma and big insurance businesses of course love pump inhibitors. There is not much money to be made off the good old ranitidine. My job is to choose the best and the most cost effective Rx for my patients based on all information available to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> *محشوم*. I am kidding.


why majority of saudis and khalijees when you discuss with them like you speak with donkey do you know why???



like_a_boss said:


> @Abii ino didi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bacheha inam bebinid jalebe, arabe farsi harf mizane mige bekeshin birun az ma : ))))


the so called arab iranian affairs expert are clueless about iran like this who call the persian gulf arab gulf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Abii said:


> Is that the world famous camel dialect? Arab, speak English.


what??

@haman10 why you use dirty words you are better than these people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> why majority of saudis and khalijees when you discuss with them like you speak with donkey do you know why???
> 
> 
> the so called arab iranian affairs expert are clueless about iran like this who call the persian gulf arab gulf



I never knew why.


----------



## mohsen

پایان جتگ زرگری اسراییل و امریکا /

*نتانیاهو به جمع حامیان برجام ملحق شد: باید توافق را پذیرفت و برای اجرای درست آن تلاش کرد*

end of good cop, bad cop show!
our craziest enemy loves this deal. what about you?


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> end of good cop, bad cop show!
> our craziest enemy loves this deal. what about you?


well that can actually be a case of :

"I can't do shyte about it , so i accept it " or "oops everyone is laughing at me , i better stop"

BTW , brother , no one "loves" this deal . its about compromise .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Daneshmand said:


> Yes, I am aware of that. And I was not talking about efficacy. I am talking about the dude, who experiences frequent dyspepsia due to his lifestyle and has been using pharmaceutical help for the last decade. Continuously. This is a long term use of an agent. I would still prefer ranitidine in such a situation. The small advantage of lansoprazole does not justify increasing a yet unknown risk for say stomach cancer.
> 
> I had once seen literally a lactating big breasted man who had developed breast cancer. The man had been using cimetidine for his dyspepsia over the last couple of decades. I really do not want to see a woman with stomach cancer linked to lansoprazole who has been using lansoprazole four times a week for the past 20 years. Let alone the original advice having come from me.
> 
> Maybe when a more complete set of long term data for pump inhibitors develop over time, then we can decide definitively in future. The opinion is obviously divided. The big pharma and big insurance businesses of course love pump inhibitors. There is not much money to be made off the good old ranitidine. My job is to choose the best and the most cost effective Rx for my patients based on all information available to me.



Are you pro Asad ?


----------



## Daneshmand

Neutron said:


> Are you pro Asad ?



And what Assad or my preference for him over Isis has anything to do with proton pump inhibitors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

چه کسی دو سال قبل مصافحه اتفاقی با اوباما را پیش بینی کرد؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

ماهواره ملی مخابراتی تا ۳ سال آینده در مدار زمین - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

اواخر امسال محدودیت های بودجه ای برداشته می شود

واعظی با اشاره به لزوم همکاری های بین بخشی در داخل کشور در حوزه فضا گفت: هیچ بخشی به تنهایی نمی تواند همه امور را اجرا و مدیریت کند. بر این اساس از روزی که سازمان فضایی ایران به وزارت ارتباطات بازگشت خواهش ما این بود که نقش پدری را در این عرصه داشته باشد و با سایر بخش های مرتبط با امر فضا همکاری نزدیک و تنگاتنگ داشته باشد.
*
وی گفت: از نظر بودجه ای دولت محدودیت های بسیاری دارد اما از اواخر امسال محدودیت های بودجه ای برداشته می شود و این محدودیت ها که برای بخش فضایی کشور ملموس بود آرام آرام برطرف خواهد شد.*

وزیر ارتباطات با بیان اینکه نه تنها در بخش فضا بلکه هر آنچه که در حوزه شبکه انتقال و دیتای کشور نیز طراحی کرده بودیم به دلیل وضعیت بودجه آرام آرام پیش می رود خاطرنشان کرد: به دلیل آنکه سال گذشته سازمان فضایی کشور، پژوهشگاه فضایی و نیز پژوهشگاه هوا و فضا صاحب مشخصی نداشت فکری برای بودجه این سازمان ها در نظر گرفته نشد و ما هم اکنون در وزارت ارتباطات برای پرداخت حقوق آخر ماه کارکنان این سازمان ها با مشکل مواجه هستیم.

وزیر ارتباطات از سه برنامه در حوزه فضا خبر داد و گفت: تحقیق و تولید برای ساخت و پرتاب ماهواره در کشور ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد و همچنین ساماندهی دستگاه های مرتبط از نظر بودجه ای نیز در دستور کار قرار دارد.

واعظی با اشاره به اینکه *ماهواره هایی که تاکنون ساخته و به فضا پرتاب شده است آزمایشی بوده *گفت: قرار است* ماهواره اصلی ایران که برنامه ریزی و کار پژوهشی و تحقیقاتی آن آغاز شده است ماهواره ای باشد که تا ۱۵ سال در مدار باقی *بماند

اردوغان: عملیات روسیه قابل قبول نیست - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

ایران شکایت درباره اس 300 را پس گرفت - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

ساعت صفرعملیات گسترده علیه داعش - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

گزارش تفصیلی از حملات هوایی ارتش روسیه در سوریه/عملیات تروریست‌ها در قنیطره/ تشدید اختلافات تروریست‌ها در جنوب دمشق + تصاویر و فیلم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Daneshmand said:


> And what Assad or my preference for him over Isis has anything to do with proton pump inhibitors?



What is real story of syeria other than media narrative in ur opinion



scythian500 said:


> چه کسی دو سال قبل مصافحه اتفاقی با اوباما را پیش بینی کرد؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> ماهواره ملی مخابراتی تا ۳ سال آینده در مدار زمین - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> اواخر امسال محدودیت های بودجه ای برداشته می شود
> 
> واعظی با اشاره به لزوم همکاری های بین بخشی در داخل کشور در حوزه فضا گفت: هیچ بخشی به تنهایی نمی تواند همه امور را اجرا و مدیریت کند. بر این اساس از روزی که سازمان فضایی ایران به وزارت ارتباطات بازگشت خواهش ما این بود که نقش پدری را در این عرصه داشته باشد و با سایر بخش های مرتبط با امر فضا همکاری نزدیک و تنگاتنگ داشته باشد.
> *
> وی گفت: از نظر بودجه ای دولت محدودیت های بسیاری دارد اما از اواخر امسال محدودیت های بودجه ای برداشته می شود و این محدودیت ها که برای بخش فضایی کشور ملموس بود آرام آرام برطرف خواهد شد.*
> 
> وزیر ارتباطات با بیان اینکه نه تنها در بخش فضا بلکه هر آنچه که در حوزه شبکه انتقال و دیتای کشور نیز طراحی کرده بودیم به دلیل وضعیت بودجه آرام آرام پیش می رود خاطرنشان کرد: به دلیل آنکه سال گذشته سازمان فضایی کشور، پژوهشگاه فضایی و نیز پژوهشگاه هوا و فضا صاحب مشخصی نداشت فکری برای بودجه این سازمان ها در نظر گرفته نشد و ما هم اکنون در وزارت ارتباطات برای پرداخت حقوق آخر ماه کارکنان این سازمان ها با مشکل مواجه هستیم.
> 
> وزیر ارتباطات از سه برنامه در حوزه فضا خبر داد و گفت: تحقیق و تولید برای ساخت و پرتاب ماهواره در کشور ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد و همچنین ساماندهی دستگاه های مرتبط از نظر بودجه ای نیز در دستور کار قرار دارد.
> 
> واعظی با اشاره به اینکه *ماهواره هایی که تاکنون ساخته و به فضا پرتاب شده است آزمایشی بوده *گفت: قرار است* ماهواره اصلی ایران که برنامه ریزی و کار پژوهشی و تحقیقاتی آن آغاز شده است ماهواره ای باشد که تا ۱۵ سال در مدار باقی *بماند
> 
> اردوغان: عملیات روسیه قابل قبول نیست - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> ایران شکایت درباره اس 300 را پس گرفت - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> ساعت صفرعملیات گسترده علیه داعش - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> گزارش تفصیلی از حملات هوایی ارتش روسیه در سوریه/عملیات تروریست‌ها در قنیطره/ تشدید اختلافات تروریست‌ها در جنوب دمشق + تصاویر و فیلم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir



Please translate it in English


----------



## scythian500

اسد: عربستان عقب افتاده ترین کشورهاست - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

اردوغان: عملیات روسیه قابل قبول نیست - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*ردوغان: عملیات روسیه قابل قبول نیست*
در حالی که حملات روسیه به تروریست‌ها در سوریه به دنبال درخواست رسمی مقامات دمشق ادامه دارد، رئیس‌جمهور ترکیه امروز یکشنبه این حملات را «اشتباه بسیار بزرگ» و «غیرقابل قبول» خواند.



به گزارش مشرق، «رجب طیب اردوغان» رئیس‌جمهور ترکیه طی یک کنفرانس خبری در ادامه مخالفت با اقدامات اخیر مسکو در سوریه مدعی شد که «روسیه در حال انجام اشتباه بسیار بزرگی است».

به نوشته «TRT» وی افزود: دولت اسد یک دولت تروریستی است و ما در این شرایط می‌بینیم که روسیه به آن کمک می‌کند. اقدامات کنونی روسیه و حملات آن به سوریه، به هیچ وجه برای ما قابل قبول نیست.

اردوغان افزود: ترکیه کشور مهمی در منطقه است و نقش مهمی در روند فراگیر صلح در منطقه ایفا می‌کند لذا وظیفه اصلی ما در قبال بحران‌های موجود در منطقه است.

وی در ادامه به موضوع آوارگان سوری اشاره کرد و مدعی شد: ما 7.5 میلیارد دلار برای آوارگان سوری در ترکیه هزینه کرده‌ایم. من این سوال را می‌پرسم که چند آواره سوری به ایران رفته‌اند؟ ایران اهمیتی برای آوارگان قائل نیست. اما گارد ساحلی ترکیه، از آغاز امسال تاکنون، 60 هزار آواره را نجات داده و تلاش‌های ما برای حمایت از آوارگان سوری ادامه دارد.

*How can a Muslim believe inviting others to kill and own a Shia Muslim who pray 5 times a day to Allah and follow Muhammad and Ali and Ahl el beit is something to do in order to grant Shahada from the same Allah!!? Only narrow minded stone age with critical brain and logic problems can fall into this Zionism trap... It is clearer than sun light what is the purpose of this and who can be behind it.... *

فیلم/ «شيعيان خمینی را بکشيد به بهشت برويد» - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

scythian500 said:


> *ردوغان: عملیات روسیه قابل قبول نیست*
> در حالی که حملات روسیه به تروریست‌ها در سوریه به دنبال درخواست رسمی مقامات دمشق ادامه دارد، رئیس‌جمهور ترکیه امروز یکشنبه این حملات را «اشتباه بسیار بزرگ» و «غیرقابل قبول» خواند.
> 
> 
> به گزارش مشرق، «رجب طیب اردوغان» رئیس‌جمهور ترکیه طی یک کنفرانس خبری در ادامه مخالفت با اقدامات اخیر مسکو در سوریه مدعی شد که «روسیه در حال انجام اشتباه بسیار بزرگی است».
> 
> به نوشته «TRT» وی افزود: دولت اسد یک دولت تروریستی است و ما در این شرایط می‌بینیم که روسیه به آن کمک می‌کند. اقدامات کنونی روسیه و حملات آن به سوریه، به هیچ وجه برای ما قابل قبول نیست.
> 
> اردوغان افزود: ترکیه کشور مهمی در منطقه است و نقش مهمی در روند فراگیر صلح در منطقه ایفا می‌کند لذا وظیفه اصلی ما در قبال بحران‌های موجود در منطقه است.
> 
> وی در ادامه به موضوع آوارگان سوری اشاره کرد و مدعی شد: *ما 7.5 میلیارد دلار برای آوارگان سوری در ترکیه هزینه کرده‌ایم. من این سوال را می‌پرسم که چند آواره سوری به ایران رفته‌اند؟ ایران اهمیتی برای آوارگان قائل نیست.* اما گارد ساحلی ترکیه، از آغاز امسال تاکنون، 60 هزار آواره را نجات داده و تلاش‌های ما برای حمایت از آوارگان سوری ادامه دارد.
> 
> *How can a Muslim believe inviting others to kill and own a Shia Muslim who pray 5 times a day to Allah and follow Muhammad and Ali and Ahl el beit is something to do in order to grant Shahada from the same Allah!!? Only narrow minded stone age with critical brain and logic problems can fall into this Zionism trap... It is clearer than sun light what is the purpose of this and who can be behind it.... *
> 
> فیلم/ «شيعيان خمینی را بکشيد به بهشت برويد» - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir



ایران هم هزینه جاری کل کشور سوریه و مردمی که هستند را می دهد.. فکر نکنم اصلا با هزینه چند صد هزار آواره قابل قیاس باشد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Neutron said:


> What is real story of syeria other than media narrative in ur opinion



For the real story, probably you will have to go way back in history. I do not have time to write a long scroll here but these are the highlights of more recent occurring. 

An imperial power always has to re-assess its control over the territories it is holding in order to strengthen its rule over them and additionally try to expand this control over territories it has no control over. This necessitates re-calibrating and re-mapping the areas for imperial administrative purposes. 

A classical imperial power uses two methods to achieve these goals. Either by direct or convert military/political intervention enslaving a territory including its resources and people, with such a territory being called a satrapy or a colony or a protectorate. Or causing massive chaos and bloodshed in a territory that the imperial power fails to dominate therefore making it un-usable for anyone else including the competitors or resistors of the imperial power.

US is an imperial power. The only imperial power left on planet earth. US already has its colonies and protectorates all over the earth, from Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, UAE and Bahrain in Middle East to Colombia in South America to etc etc. But as an imperial power, US must continue to expand and dominate territories that refuse to bow down to US for example Iran or China. 

In other territories some slaves used to be buddies of US who then developed personal differences with the emperor and were removed and killed by the emperor eg. Saddam. 

Some others were enemies with emperor but then made peace with emperor and when they let their guard down, the emperor tortured them to death eg. Ghaddafi. 

Some others are too brave and powerful for the emperor to fight directly and therefore this Andersonian naked emperor is trying to chip away at their borders and de-orbit their allies in order to weaken them. For instance as is the case of China, Russia and Iran in South China sea or Ukraine and in Syria. 

So a kind of "war" is going on, between the US as the sole super power imperial force on planet earth and those who want to see a planet without imperialism. Each have their own allies and ideologies. One of those countries resisting to become a slave of America is Iran. One of Iran's allies is Syria. US can not directly harm Iran. So the mafia mindset of this nude empire causes him to think like a gangster. He can't punch Iran in the face so he goes and finds a little buddy of Iran and punches him in the face. That is Syria. 

In Syria US has been supporting Isis, alqaida and Taliban like forces in order to create a chaos and lay waste to a territory it has no hope of controlling directly. Preferring it to be a waste land with a huge human cost as long as it gets de-orbited from Iran's influence. This is how low, this naked emperor will go to achieve its debauched desires. 

But this does not mean that every thing is going good for our emperor. The Chinese have already sold an invisible cloth to the emperor, at a huge cost. US economy is increasingly becoming an extension of Chinese economy. The emperor has been left naked wearing this Chinese robe. Meanwhile, Iran has been trying to help and support all those nations who want to break the chains of slavery and become independent from their naked master emperor. In countries like Bahrain or Yemen, the nude emperor is trying to prop up pro-American dictatorial regimes often using its slaves such as Saudi Arabia to do the dirty work both in ideological and political sphere as well as of late in military sphere. In Ukraine, Putin basically threatened to use nuclear weapons if Ukraine or Georgia were admitted to NATO in an attempt to strangle Russia.

This is what has been going on in Syria. It is a global war between the sole super power and a bunch of other powers which refuse to bow down to this sole super power.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


>


Martian seems like a great movie, Ridley scott knows how to direct (Gladiator, Black Hawk Down, Blade Runner, Hannibal, American Gangster, Body of Lies, Prometheus), cant wait to watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Martian seems like a great movie, Ridley scott knows how to direct (Gladiator, Black Hawk Down, Blade Runner, Hannibal, American Gangster, Body of Lies, Prometheus), cant wait to watch it.



As a film-nerd, I do agree with you, it has a very great story line and I am looking forward to watching it as soon as it is out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> As a film-savvy, I do agree with you, it has a very great story line and I am looking forward to watching it as soon as it is out.


I never really liked science fiction but the recent ones are great, Avatar, Cloud Atlas, Oblivion, The Hunger Games, Elysium, Lucy, Trancendence and of course INTERSTELLAR.

And yes im a Screen Junkie too and hyped for The Martian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> I never really liked science fiction but the recent ones are great, Avatar, Cloud Atlas, Oblivion, The Hunger Games, Elysium, Lucy, Trancendence and of course INTERSTELLAR.
> 
> And yes im a Screen Junkie too and hyped for The Martian.



I also liked Maze Runner. Interstellar was obviously the best film in 2014, Martian can be the one in 2015, though there are other choices too. I didn't like Transcendence much, from the list above, same as Lucy. Haven't watched Cloud Atlas yet.

Also, unlike many others, I didn't like Mad Max either.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> I also liked Maze Runner. Interstellar was obviously the best film in 2014, Martian can be the one in 2015, though there are other choices too. I didn't like Transcendence much, from the list above, same as Lucy. Haven't watched Cloud Atlas yet.
> 
> Also, unlike many others, I didn't like Mad Max either.


Cloud Atlas is a pretty good movie, i liked it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Cloud Atlas is a pretty good movie, i liked it.



Will watch it as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Will watch is as soon as I can.


Try to catch up with the movie, its the little details that makes it worthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Mad Max


whoever liked that shit of a movie , is a moron with all due respects to morons 

dude , WTF was that all about ? the positive reviews i mean ?

just cause some hot girls played it ? dafuq ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

haman10 said:


> whoever liked that shit of a movie , is a moron with all due respects to morons
> 
> dude , WTF was that all about ? the positive reviews i mean ?
> 
> just cause some hot girls played it ? dafuq ?


You don't get it b/c of you how you watched it. 

Mad Max is meant to be an experience. It's designed to be watched in, say, IMAX 3D with HD sound in the theater. It's over the top to the extreme. Purely to excite your senses. You can't go in expecting Pride and Prejudice. 

I had watched all the previous Mad Max movies so I was familiar with the story line. Plus I watched it in IMAX 3D and the theater had 4D vibrating seats that added to the experience. Two hours of tasteful over-the-top action. 

You can't judge every single movie the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Mad Max has been the most shittiest movie I've seen this year. Might work with 16-year old fanboys who fancy a ridiculous story line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

How to Win the Global War for Talent | Foreign Policy

As the U.S. economy gains strength while other countries face roadblocks to growth, now is the time for America to engineer a massive raid on the brain power abroad and capture the world’s scientists, tech-savvy talent, engineers, and mathematicians.


BY JEFFREY E. GARTEN







No one should be happy about the slow-growing global economy. But Washington should unabashedly ask whether the fact that the United States is doing much better than most other countries gives America some tangible long-term opportunities to exploit while it has a comparative advantage. I can think of at least one: The country has the chance to recruit and retain an increasing share of global talent critical to the future, particularly in science, technology, engineering, and mathematics (the so-called STEM arenas). Indeed, it could attract an even bigger share of foreign brain power into the United States than happened during and after World War II, when the United States brought in German and Russian scientists, such as Wernher von Braun, who helped the country immeasurably in developing its nuclear capability and its aeronautics and space programs.

It is a fitting time to take a look at the opportunity. Fifty years ago, on Oct. 3, 1965, President Lyndon B. Johnson signed the landmark Immigration and Nationality Act (the “Hart-Cellar Act”) into law. It changed U.S. immigration policy from being based on geographical quotas to being based on a scale of categories, including refugees from violence, family relationships to U.S. citizens, and possession of special skills deemed useful to America — all of which were capped by specific numbers that have changed both up and down with prevailing population pressures at home and abroad and political winds in Washington.

In these times of paralysis in Washington, with yet another government shutdown that had been looming merely kicked down the road, it is tempting to conclude that no new constructive legislation is possible. But I’m hoping that at least some very targeted measures just might get through if they fit three criteria. First, of course, the concept should clearly and unambiguously benefit the United States and should have the change of being seen as non-ideological. Second, the idea should be relevant right now. And third, a successful proposal has to be feasible from the standpoint of execution; it can’t be too complex, and it can’t rely on pie-in-the-sky resources that are so far out of reach that they’re virtually unattainable.

Support for STEM students is widespread.

The specific idea I’m talking about consists of allowing foreign graduate students studying in the United States to be able to secure visas after they earn their degrees to stay and work in the United States for, say, 10 years after they graduate, during which time they could apply for citizenship. This is a subset of a bigger issue of expanding immigration quotas for the broader category of all STEM-qualified immigrants, but in the interest of feasibility, I am deliberately narrowing the focus. My proposal contrasts with current U.S. policies that limit visas for students who have earned U.S. graduate degrees to 20,000 and force the overwhelming number of them to return home because the process of obtaining a visa is, as a _New Republic_ articleput it, “a Kafka-esque maze of immigration law that demands incredible amounts of money, time, and uncertainty.” Indeed, a number of leaders have been pointing to the problem for years. Just last month, JP Morgan Chase’s chairman and CEO, Jamie Dimon, wrote in the _Wall Street Journal_, “It is alarming that approximately 40 percent of the men and women who earn advanced degrees in science, technology, engineering and math at American universities are foreign nationals with no legal way of remaining here even when many of them would choose to do so.”

On June 27, 2013, moreover, the U.S. Senate passed a comprehensive immigration law written by eight senators — Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) and John McCain (R-Ariz.) among them — that included increased quotas for graduate students, but the bill was never taken up by the House of Representatives. Circulating in Congress now are at least five bills that embrace more visas for foreign graduate students studying in the United States. One example is the Immigration Innovation Act of 2015 — sponsored by Sen. Orrin Hatch (R-Utah), Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.), and several of their colleagues — which removes _all _quantitative caps on foreign graduate students in the United States who earn advanced degrees in STEM fields.

The rationale behind these efforts was clearly stated in a comprehensive Council on Foreign Relations (CFR) examination of the entire U.S. immigration system. The report, released in 2009, made the following points, among many others: Since the 1980s, 40 percent of engineering and computer science students had come from abroad, and as of 2006, foreign students and immigrants made up more than half the scientific researchers in the United States and accounted for 40 percent of scientific and engineering Ph.D.s and 65 percent of computer science doctorates. While the United States leads the world in patents, the CFR task force said, immigrants produced nearly 25 percent of all patents, twice their proportion of the population. (One in four engineering and technology companies established in the United States between 1995 and 2005 had an immigrant founder.)

What the report couldn’t anticipate, however, is how fast that new technologies — including 3-D printing, robots that learn on the job, self-driving cars, and digestible sensors that communicate with your doctor — will, in the next decade, be hurtling us toward an ever intensive tech-driven future.

Dean Matthew Slaughter of the Tuck School of Business at Dartmouth College pushed the importance of STEM expertise to American competitiveness even further with a report for the American Competitiveness Alliance published this past April. “Since 1990, skilled STEM immigrants have … accounted for at least a third of total U.S. productivity growth,” he wrote. The report also stated that the “next IT revolution could create economic value worth 10 percent to 30 percent of U.S. GDP — trillions of dollars manifested in new jobs, new goods and services, and rising incomes — provided America has sufficient access to global talent.”

Do it now.

The timing for immigration reform for foreign students is propitious, too.

First of all, the supply of STEM expertise far outstrips the quotas that allow qualified STEM experts to put down roots in the United States. Every year, for example, the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services, a federal agency, awards 65,000 visas to foreign nationals in STEM and a few other fields, as well as 20,000 visas to foreign students who have earned U.S. graduate degrees. If there are more applicants, a lottery is conducted based on a computer-generated random-selection process. In fiscal years 2010, 2011, and 2012, it took an average of 266 days to fill the entire quota. But in the fiscal years 2014, 2015, and 2016, it took an average of just _six _days; in fact, in 2014 the application filing period opened on April 1, but the window was shut on April 7 after 172,500 applications were filed.

Another reason the timing is right is that the current and projected state of the world economy gives the United States a great comparative advantage over other countries. While growth problems affect Europe, China, and most emerging markets, the American recovery continues apace. As Fareed Zakaria recently wrote in the _Washington Post_, “The United States is more dominant on the global economic landscape than at any point since the heyday of Bill Clinton’s presidency — perhaps even more so.… Annual growth is almost twice that of Europe and four times that of Japan.” This dichotomy has been at the heart of the dilemma facing the U.S. Federal Reserve, which would have raised interest rates now that the United States has fully emerged from recession, except for the fact that such action might have undermined weak economies abroad and created a global recession or even an international financial crisis.

While the U.S. recovery remains on an upward economic trajectory, with the job outlook improving, the fiscal deficit declining, the banking system strengthening, and no signs of inflation, there is every reason to believe that economic conditions abroad will remain soft for the next few years at least. Europe is nowhere near solving its political, economic, and social problems. Abenomics, the name of Japan’s recovery efforts under Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, has been underwhelming and may not have even brought Japan out of deflation. China is, at best, in the midst of a long, difficult transition to a new economic structure, moving from decades of hypergrowth of, say, 10 percent, to maybe half that rate. Many big emerging markets, such as Brazil and Turkey, have massive structural problems. Global trade has been slowing dramatically, and low prices for oil and other commodities are likely to be with us for some time to come, undermining the prospects of many raw material exporters.

The significance of this disparity between U.S. economic momentum and the rest of the world’s downward trajectory is that the opportunities for highly educated, entrepreneurial non-U.S. students in their home countries are likely to be constricted compared with what opportunities had been like over the last two decades, when globalization was lifting all boats. When I came to Yale University two decades ago as dean of the School of Management, for example, the theme of most of my discussions with foreign students — particularly those from China, India, Brazil, and other emerging-market nations — was their overwhelming desire to get what training they needed in the United States as quickly as possible and then return to take advantage of expanding job opportunities at home in technology-driven industries. But my conversations with many students today reveal that attitudes have changed. The heyday of globalization has passed for now, and the siren call of work possibilities that it spawned, either in fact or in perception, is no longer so loud. In China, especially, from where so many foreign students in the United States originate, the adverse environment goes beyond just fewer great jobs and extends to escalating government interference into freedom of expression, something that foreign students whom I have met in the United States have learned to prize.

Alan Murray, editor of _Fortune_ magazine, put it well recently when, reflecting on his visit to China, he wrote, “We are in the midst of a technological revolution that will remake many of the fundamental underpinnings of global business over the next two decades. The U.S. is in a stronger position to benefit from that Schumpeterian disruption than China, which is still dominated by stodgy state-owned enterprises.… [W]e may conclude that personal freedom and economic dynamism really do go hand in hand, after all.”

New quotas are eminently doable.

When it comes to feasibility, the technical execution should not be complicated. The number of foreign student studying in the United States has been growing rapidly, it totaled 886,000 in the 2013-2014 school year, a 72 percent increase since 2000. All that is necessary is for Congress to agree to a modification of visa constraints for those among them who are STEM graduate students. We don’t need to build the university system; indeed, American universities lead the world in quality, and unlike the United Kingdom or Australia, the United States has the ability to accommodate enormous numbers of students. We don’t have to worry about social assimilation; the universities will take care of that. We don’t need an appropriation; the system is already in place.

Of course, there are many details to work out. Should all foreign STEM students who have earned US graduate degrees be allowed in, or should the quota be substantially increased — perhaps 10 times to 200,000? (I favor removing the cap altogether.) To what degree should visas for graduate students be part of a program for all STEM-skilled immigration regardless of whether it originates in U.S. schools or involves immigrants who already have degrees and experience from their home countries — or to what degree should the university programs be separate? (I favor a distinct program for simplicity and the feasibility of getting Congress to move quickly and without crippling amendments.) Because American universities run the gamut of quality, should there be a national exam that foreign students must pass in their respective STEM field? (I’d look sympathetically on such a system.) How to monitor the program for inevitable abuse? (This is of course a challenging issue with every U.S. government program.) But none of these complications should be insurmountable.

The biggest problem of implementation is one we all know: a Congress that is paralyzed by partisan rivalry, as well as factional divisions within parties, over just about everything. In this environment, a new visa program for foreign graduate students would have to pass a number of hurdles, especially since everything to do with immigration is politically explosive. Some of the specific issues: Many Democrats don’t want to split off the high-skill end of immigration from parts dealing with low-wage workers and undocumented workers, because they don’t want to give away the possibilities for a package deal that would include a pathway to citizenship for undocumented workers. But the comprehensive plan they yearn for could well be years away, and delay would erode today’s American advantage. Many lawmakers on both ends of the political aisle fear that foreign scientists and technologists will displace American jobs. This argument is undercut by studies such as one from the Brookings Institution called “America’s Advanced Industries” and one by the Federal Reserve Bank of New York, both of which show the difficulty employers have to finding and retaining a highly qualified workforce with the requisite technical skills.

Bottom line: There is no end to the potential for innovation in industry, health, urban management, the environment, entertainment, space travel, national defense — you name it. America has the potential to lead in every one of these fields. The biggest constraint is human talent. There is no shortage of financial capital; Silicon Valley venture capital is plentiful, commercial banks are flush with cash, and corporations are sitting on trillions of dollars with little to do with it but repurchase shares. There is plenty of organizational capital too, for U.S. companies are exceptionally flexible and resilient. For all the social tensions in the country, for all the political gridlock, foreigners are still lining up to stay in America, if only they could. Under what public interest rationale should they be pushed away?

Do even more.

In fact, in addition to amending current immigration law, we should go even further than just expanding visa opportunities for the graduate students who are in the United States. Washington should organize a public-private consortium composed of men and women from government and academia. This group would have two purposes.

First, it would be dedicated to proactively finding and attracting the best talent in the world in places that might not be on the conventional path. We don’t have to worry about students from France, China, India, and Israel finding their way to the United States. *But what about targeting emerging-market nations such as Vietnam, Nigeria, or even Iran in order to identify the best and brightest and seeing whether we can get them to America’s shores?*

Second, this new organization should create a fund to subsidize foreign talent, a fund based entirely on merit. Money could be raised from U.S. corporations and big municipalities, all of which have so much to gain.

Other countries will probably howl.

To be sure, a full-court press to attract and retain foreign STEM graduate students will likely result in other governments alleging that the United States is taking unfair advantage of them at a time when they are economically vulnerable. Some foreign officials may say that in raiding talent abroad the United States would, in effect, be using its education system in an overly aggressive and even hostile way. The sentiment is understandable, and there is probably no answer that would quiet their criticism or allay their fears. I won’t pretend we have great answers to these charges.

Still, a strong America is in the world’s interest, especially since the openness of American society — including receptivity to foreign investment and open, transparent communications — makes it certain that discoveries and innovations that happen the United States are quickly transferred around the world. Also, the war for talent is the heart of modern global competition, and if an aggressive U.S. policy spurs others to up their game, so much the better. In the end, the U.S. advantage won’t last forever, as sometime down the road the world economy will rebalance itself.

Meanwhile, America should seize the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commandant

I haven't seen the new mad max movie, but i have seen the old version, where Mel Gibson played the role of Max.
It wasn't that bad.

Just finished the "Terminator Genisys". It was a huge let down :|

I'm a big fan of the terminator sequels, but I'm really disappointed, the storyline was so poor, without any surprise :| 
I really hope James Cameron direct the final movies of the terminator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Guys, I'm getting more and more annoyed about Zarif. He spent the last two years wasting our time to negotiate overna useless deal, instead of being involved more on the current geopolitical situations. Why isn't he talking more to the Syrians, Russians, and Iraqis? He should be moving in and out of meetings with them. He should pull be talking more to the Pakistanis, to the Afghanis, to the omanis, to the turks, to the yemenis. 

How Iranian general plotted out Syrian assault in Moscow - Yahoo News

Where is Zarif in this? What's his role here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

This is life in the most critical US ally in ME and Muslim world: Saudi husband caught forcing himself on his maid on camera and wife faces jail | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

عکس/ لحظه شلیک موشک‌های روسی به سمت داعش - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*کشف قالب‌های ضرب سکه داعش در ترکیه +عکس*
پلیس ترکیه از کشف و معدوم ساختن قالب‌های ضرب سکه‌ داعش در این کشور خبر داد.
به گزارش مشرق به نقل از اسپوتنیک، پلیس ترکیه چهارشنبه اعلام کرد در شهر «غازی عینتاب» واقع در جنوب این کشور و هم‌مرز با سوریه، چندین قالب‌ ضرب سکه داعش کشف کرده است.
نیروهای امنیتی محلی برای جلوگیری از فعالیت‌های تروریستی در منطقه غازی عینتاب عملیاتی را در این منطقه انجام دادند. طی این عملیات، پلیس چند عنصر داعشی را دستگیر و تجهیزات نظامی آنها را ضبط کرد. چندین قالب ضرب سکه نیز در این عملیات کشف شد.




در تابستان گذشته گروه تروریستی داعش اعلام کرد به دنبال رونمایی از واحد پول اختصاصی، دینار طلا، برای انجام مبادلات در مناطق تحت خلافت خود است طرحی که در این قالب‌ها به چشم می‌خورد تصویر هفت خوشه گندم و یک نقشه جهان است.

*یورش نیروهای سعودی به شهرک «العوامیه» در شرق عربستان+ عکس*
نیروهای نظامی عربستان سعودی با خودروی‌های زرهی به شهرک العوامیه واقع در قطیف در شرق این کشور یورش بردند.
به گزارش مشرق، شمار زیادی از نیروهای نظامی عربستان با پشتیبانی خودروی‌های زرهی به منطقه العوامیه در قطیف واقع در شرق عربستان یورش بردند.

بر اساس این گزارش، فعالان محلی از العوامیه گزارش دادند که ده‌ها خودروی زرهی سعودی شهرک العوامیه را محاصره کردند و از هر گونه ورود و خروج به این شهرک جلوگیری کردند.




برخی از منابع محلی از شنیده شدن صدای انفجارهای قوی در این شهر خبر می دهند.


----------



## scythian500

*قفل کردن میگ 29 ناشناس بر روی اف 16 ترکیه*
ستاد ارتش ترکیه دیروز با صدور بیانیه ای اعلام کرد ، هواپیمای میگ 29 و سامانه های موشکی اس آ برای هواپیماهای نظامی ترکیه ایجاد مزاحمت کردند.
به گزارش مشرق، ستاد ارتش ترکیه اعلام کرد، یک فروند هواپیمای میگ 29 با هویت نامعلوم همزمان با اجرای پروازهای گشتی 8 فروند هواپیمای اف 16 نیروی هوایی ترکیه بر فراز نوار مرزی ترکیه و سوریه ، به مدت 4 دقیقه و 30 ثانیه این هواپیماها را هدف قفل راداری قرار داد.

بر اساس بیانیه ستاد ارتش ترکیه سامانه موشکی اس آ مستقر در سوریه نیز به مدت 4 دقیقه و 15 ثانیه هواپیماهای ترکیه را هدف قفل راداری قرار داد.

فیلم/ لحظه شلیک 26 موشک روسی به سمت داعش - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*ترکش منطقه‌ای بمب‌های روسی در ترکیه*
ارتش آلمان اعلام کرد که این کشور تا اواسط اکتبر موشک‌های پاتریوت خود را از خاک ترکیه خارج کرده و اواخر ژانویه سال ۲۰۱۶ کاملا به این عملیات نظامی در نزدیکی مرزهای سوریه پایان می‌دهد.
به گزارش مشرق، روزنامه اتریشی "استاندارد"گزارش داد، ظاهرا عملیات استقرار سیستم‌های موشکی پاتریوت آلمان در خاک ترکیه در اواسط ماه اکتبر پایان یافته و آلمان این سیستم خود را از ترکیه خارج می‌کند.

ارتش آلمان روز دوشنبه اعلام کرد که واحدهای مستقر در نزدیکی مرز سوریه باید در ۱۵ اکتبر به کار خود پایان دهند. 

تا پایان دوره قانونگذاری فعلی در ۳۱ ژانویه ۲۰۱۶ باید روند عقب نشینی و در نتیجه پایان کل این عملیات در ترکیه تکمیل شود.

ارتش آلمان از ژانویه سال ۲۰۱۳ با سیستم دفاع هوایی پاتریوت خود در خاک ترکیه استقرار یافته است تا این شریک عضو ناتوی خود را در برابر حمات احتمالی از خاک سوریه حفاظت کند. 






در حال حاضر حدود ۲۶۰ نیروی نظامی در این منطقه در نزدیکی مرز سوریه نیز مستقر هستند.

در اواسط آگوست دولت آلمان پایان عملیات نظامی در خاک ترکیه را تصمیم گیری کرد و این گونه استدلال کرد که تهدید ترکیه از طریق حملات موشکی از خاک سوریه بسیار جزئی ارزیابی می شود.

برخی دلیل این اقدام آلمان را حملات هوایی ارتش ترکیه علیه نیروهای امنیتی کرد در خاک سوریه عنوان می کنند.

در عملیات استقرار نیرو و موشک‌های پاتریوت در خاک ترکیه همچنین آمریکا، هلند و اسپانیا نیز مشارکت داشتند.

آمریکا نیز در نظر دارد سیستم دفاع پاتریوت خود را در ماه اکتبر از خاک ترکیه خارج کند.

مشرق بررسی می کند/
*آشنایی با «فجر» جدیدترین و مدرن‌ترین اسلحه تهاجمی ساخت ایران +عکس*
وزن اسلحه فجر بدون احتساب خشاب، 3 کیلو و 200 گرم است که این رقم برای کلاشینکف 3 کیلو و 470 گرم و برای ژ-3 آلمانی بیش از 4 کیلو است. همچنین روی "فجر" ایرانی دو سایت هدف گیری عادی دیده می شود که نسبت به مدل نصب شده بر روی ام 4 آمریکایی پیشرفته تر به نظر می رسد.
به گزارش گروه دفاع و امنیت مشرق، با وجود پیشرفت های بسیار گسترده در بحث سلاح های سنگین مثل موشک، هواپیماهای رزمی، ناوهای جنگی و تانکها، باز هم در بسیاری از موارد این نیروهای پیاده مسلح به سلاح های سبک هستند که بایستی پیروزی نهایی را برای نیروهای خودی در میدان نبرد کسب کنند.

ایران اولین تجربه در بحث ساخت سلاح های هجومی را در دوران پیش از انقلاب آغاز کرد. شرکت آلمانی "هکلر اند کخ" آلمان خط تولید سلاح ژ-3 را در ایران راه اندازی کرده و تا زمان پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی این سلاح در ایران و البته زیر نظر مستشاران آلمانی تولید می شد.

در مدت زمانی کوتاهی پس از پیروزی انقلابی اسلامی جنگ بر کشور ما تحمیل شد و یگان های سپاه و بسیج نیز در کنار ارتش وارد میدان نبرد شدند. نیروهای بسیجی و سپاهی عمدتا از کلاشینکف های غنیمتی از عراقی ها استفاده کرده و به مرور در سالهای جنگ، حجم بیشتری از این سلاح با کیفیت روسی از منابع مختلف تهیه شده و به کشور وارد شد.

با پایان یافتن جنگ تحمیلی تا به امروز چندین پروژه در خصوص ساخت سلاح های سبک در کشور اجرا شده است که از آن میان می توان به پروژه های خیبر، سماء و فاتح اشاره کرد. سلاح خیبر یک طرح بولپاپ با کالیبر 5.56 میلی متر بوده که در سالهای اخیر تصاویری از نمونه های گوناگون آن منتشر شده است. سلاح سما نیز به عنوان یک نمونه ارتفاء یافته و جدیدتر از سلاح خیبر با استفاده از همان فناوری بولپاپ و کالیبر 5.56 میلی متر و تغییراتی در طراحی بدنه و شکل ظاهری ساخته شده است. 





سلاح خیبر و سما
سلاح فاتح محصولی از جهاد خودکفایی نیروی زمینی سپاه است. یک سلاح هجومی با طراحی مدرن مجهز به گلوله های 5.56 میلی متر که به ریل بر روی لوله برای نصب انواع سامانه های اپتیکی نیز مجهز شده است. بر اساس آخرین خبر این سلاح برای تولید به وزارت دفاع تحویل داده شده است و تحویل آن به یگان های سپاه در نیمه دوم سال 1394 انجام می شود.





سلاح فاتح
اما در جریان نمایشگاه "ایپاس" که طی روزهای اخیر در مصلای امام خمینی (ره) تهران در حال برگزاری است، چند مدل سلاح هجومی جدید که توسط وزارت دفاع کشورمان ساخته شده برای اولین بار در دید عموم قرار گرفته است. یکی از این سلاح ها «فجر »224 » نام دارد که با مشاهده آن، در نگاه اول برای بسیاری از علاقمندان ایرانی طرح سلاح معروف M4 زنده می شود. 





سلاح فجر 224 
نگاهی به فجر 224؛ اسلحه مدرن ایرانی

ام 4 امروزه یکی از سلاح های بسیار محبوب در بین نیروهای ویژه و ارتش های حرفه ای جهان محسوب شده و در تقریبا در هر 5 قاره جهان در حال خدمت است. این اطمینان پذیری و کیفیت بالا به احتمال فراوان دلیل کارشناسان ایرانی برای کار بر روی این اسلحه است. 

البته مشخصات اعلام شده فجر 224 ایرانی هم شباهت بسیار نزدیک به ام 4 ایرانی دارد. این سلاح ساخت داخل با گلوله های 45*5.56 میلی متری مسلح شده و می تواند از خشاب های 20 و 30 تیری استفاده کند. سرعت دهانه گلوله های این سلاح نیز 884 متر بر ثانیه است. 

وزن این سلاح بدون خشاب 3 کیلو و 200 گرم است که این عدد برای کلاشینکوف روسی 3 کیلو و 470 گرم و برای ژ-3 آلمانی بیش از 4 کیلو است. این کاهش وزن قابل توجه، یکی از مهم ترین نکته ها در طراحی و ساخت سلاح های جدید محسوب شده به طوریکه تمام صنایع اسلحه سازی دنیا امروزه به دنبال کاهش وزن محصولات خود هستند.

طول کلی این سلاح 838 میلی متر و طول لوله آن 370 میلی متر است. مکانیزم عملکرد آن به مانند ام 4 آمریکایی بر اساس گاز مستقیم باروت با قفل چرخشی است. این سلاح همچنین ریل مخصوص انواع دوربین، هدف گیر لیزری، چراغ قوه و سایر ملزومان مورد نیاز را دارد. قنداق این سلاح نیز از نوع متحرک بوده و با توجه به نیاز ماموریتی و جثه تیرانداز می توان اندازه آن را تغییر داد.

روی "فجر 224" ایرانی دو سایت هدف گیری عادی نیز دیده می شود که نسبت به مدل نصب شده بر روی ام 4 آمریکایی پیشرفته تر به نظر می رسد. این سیستم هدف گیری بر روی برخی سلاح های پیشرفته جهان مثل ACR نیز دیده می شود. البته فجر ایرانی به یک دو پایه هم مجهز بوه و می تواند در شرایط نبرد در فاصله نزدیک با استفاده از دوربین نصب شده بر روی سلاح و این پایه ها یک تفنگ تک تیرانداز سبک را در اختیار داشت.

طراحی و ساخت 2 اسلحه ناشناخته جدید در وزارت دفاع

اما دو سلاح جدید دیگر در این نمایشگاه در معرض دید عموم قرار داده شده که هیچ گونه اطلاعات رسمی درباره آنها ارائه نشده بود. یکی از این اسلحه ها، یک مدل سلاح هجومی که دو رنگ متفاوت مشکی و استتار بیابانی به نمایش درآمده بود. ریل مخصوص نصب تجهیزات بر روی این سلاح تعبیه و انواع دوربین ها و سامانه های هدف گیری نیز بر روی آن ریل سوار شده است. 















قنداق سلاح مذکور نیز مثل مدل فجر از نوع اندازه متغیر است. کالیبر سلاح اعلام نشده است اما ظاهر خشاب نصب شده بر روی این سلاح در نمونه مشکی رنگ به نمایش درآمده شبیه به خانواده ام 16 و کالیبر 5.56 میلی متر و خشاب نصب شده روی گونه با استتار بیابانی نیز خشابی شبیه به کلاشینکف بوده و ظاهرا کالیبر 7.62 میلی متر دارد.

اما سلاح بعدی در حقیقت یک کیت بود که یک سلاح کمری نصب شده و آن سلاح کمری کوچک را به یک کاربین (carbin) تبدیل می کند. فراموش نکنیم که سلاح های کمری به دلیل اندازه کوچکی که دارند و حالتی که با آنها شلیک می شود شلیک دقیق را با آنها سخت می کند. 

سلاح مورد نظر در داخل این بدنه نصب شده و رزمندگان ایرانی با استفاده از آن یک سامانه بزرگتر در اختیار دارند که به راحتی کنترل شده و توان شلیک دقیق تر را نیز فراهم می کند. همچنین ریل نصب شده بر روی این کیت امکان نصب انواع سامانه های هدف گیری را نیز ممکن می کند که در نمونه ایرانی نیز دیده می شود.





آنچه که به طور کلی از مشاهده و بررسی ظاهری این سلاح ها برداشت می شود این است که صنایع دفاعی جمهوری اسلامی ایران با توجه به تجربیات بسیار زیادی که در حوزه نبردهای فاصله نزدیک بدست آورده، در سالهای اخیر حرکت بسیار پر شتاب و مثبتی را در جهت نو سازی سلاح های سبک خود انجام داده است که 3 سلاح فوق را می توان از بهترین نمونه های تولید شده بر این اساس دانست و معرفی کرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

Hydrographics (printing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*Iranian Governor of Bandar Torkman city who happened to be a LADY and a Sunni Iranian got killed by useless Saudi performance in Haj last week. This is her vacant Governer Office today:*






شکست حمله داعش به دیرالزور با 300 کشته و صدها زخمی/ پاتک ارتش سوریه در قنیطره/ دعوت اخوان المسلمین و 41 گروه تروریستی دیگر برای تشکیل جبهه ضد ایران و روسیه/ عملیات ارتش سوریه در شمال حمص+ تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

پیشروی 70 کیلومتری ارتش سوریه با حمایت جنگنده‌های روس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*وزیر اطلاع رسان سوریه خطاب به وزیر خارجه سعودی: ساکت باش ای غلام!*
در پی اظهارات توهین آمیز "عادل الجبیر" وزیر خارجه عربستان سعودی مبنی بر اینکه "دولت سوریه دو راه بیشتر ندارد یا کنار برود و یا منتظر جنگ باشد"، شب گذشته "دکتر عمران الزغبی" وزیر اطلاع رسانی سوریه جواب دندان شکنی به او داد.
گروه بین الملل مشرق- در پی اظهارات توهین آمیز "عادل الجبیر" وزیر خارجه عربستان سعودی مبنی بر اینکه "دولت سوریه دو راه بیشتر ندارد یا کنار برود و یا منتظر جنگ باشد"، شب گذشته "دکتر عمران الزغبی" وزیر اطلاع رسانی سوریه جواب دندان شکنی به او داد.




بنابر گزارش رسانه های عربی، وزیر اطلاع رسانی دولت سوریه در کنفرانس هفتگی مطبوعاتی در پاسخ به پرسش یک خبرنگار عرب پیرامون پاسخ سوریه به اظهارات توهین آمیز و جنگ طلبانه وزیر خارجه عربستان سعودی گفت: "خطاب به عادل الجبیر می گویم که ساکت باش ای غلام (نوکر)! زمانی که روسای دولتها، سرانکشورها، فراندهان ارشد ارتشها در میدان مذاکرات و نبرد حضور دارند وقتی ملتها از طریق صندوقهای رای در مورد آینده کشور خود تصمیم می گیرند "غلام بی مقداری چون تو باید سکوت کرده و در گوشه ای بنشیند".




سخنان آتشین و تحقیر کننده وزیر اطلاع رسانی سوریه خطاب به عادل الحبیر با تشویق گسترده خبرنگاران حاضر در کنفرانس مطبوعاتی مواجه شده است. وی در پاسخ به سوال خبرنگار دیگری در رابطه با موضع دولت سوریه پیرامون اظهارات و فعالیتهای خصمانه اردوغان و دولت ترکیه علیه ملت و دولت سوریه نیز تاکید کرد که "ملت و دولت سوریه کوچکترین ارزشی برای اردوغان و مواضع وی و دولتش قائل نبوده و با اشاره به شکستهای پی در پی حزب "عدالت و توسعه" در عرصه داخلی و بین المللی، تاکید کرد که ملت و دولت سوریه این حزب و اردوغان را نماینده ملت شریف ترکیه نمی داند.




وزیر اطلاع رسانی سوریه اشاره ای هم به فاجعه کشتار بیش از هفت هزار تن از حجاج خانه خدی در روز عید قربان در منی داشت و این حادثه را محصول بی کفایتی و ضعف مدیریت دولتمردان آل سعود ارزیابی کرد. وی در پاسخ به سوال دیگری در رابطه با موضع دولت سوریه پیرامون جنایات آل سعود در یمن گفت که آل سعود گمان می برد که در یمن مشغول تار و مار کردن مخالفان خود است اما باید مطمئن باشد که این کشور قتلگاه و مردابی برای این رژِیم و مزدورانش خوهد شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Story of my life:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Story of my life:


The worst thing about life is that you need to sleep, just imagine all the time you waste, not to mention waking up for work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> The worst thing about life is that you need to sleep, just imagine all the time you waste, not to mention waking up for work.



Actually that's my problem too. I love sleep and it's too hard to wake up in the morning, catching up with my works. It's a paradox. If we didn't need to sleep (and the desire to sleep didn't exist), yes it would be awesome.

---------------------------------------------


























I was laughing at this one for like 5 minutes:
When you meet your online girlfriend in real life:
http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/anBr2Zn_460sv.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Actually that's my problem too. I love sleep and it's too hard to wake up in the morning, catching up with my works. It's a paradox. If we didn't need to sleep (and the desire to sleep didn't exist), yes it would be awesome.


There was a man some time ago in the news who learned to live without sleeping, well if he can do it then you can do it too, believe in yourself.

Lets start today, no sleep for you tonight!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

xenon54 said:


> The worst thing about life is that you need to sleep, just imagine all the time you waste, not to mention waking up for work.



Not really a waste. During the sleep brain "repair" itself and its glymphatic systems "cleans" the brain by internally washing it with lymphatic fluid. Additionally this is the time the brain processes "non-real time" data critical to learning and memorization.

Few fortunate ones among humans have a more efficient sleep due to genes which encode for such efficiency and therefore can do with about 4 hours of sleep. The rest need about twice that to remain functional without damaging their health.

There is also a 'scary' disease which does not have a cure called fatal insomnia. It is usually genetic / prion familial but can also happen in a sporadic form affecting anyone. The patient loses the ability to sleep. Death occurs within one year. Initially there is an anxious irritable state, then paranoia sets in. Later on the patient becomes completely mute, after which comes the inevitable death. There is no cure. Sleep medication and medically induced coma do not help either and actually aggravate the condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Daneshmand said:


> Not really a waste. During the sleep brain "repair" itself and its glymphatic systems "cleans" the brain by internally washing it with lymphatic fluid. Additionally this is the time the brain processes "non-real time" data critical to learning and memorization.
> 
> Few fortunate ones among humans have a more efficient sleep due to genes which encode for such efficiency and therefore can do with about 4 hours of sleep. The rest need about twice that to remain functional without damaging their health.
> 
> There is also a 'scary' disease which does not have a cure called fatal insomnia. It is usually genetic / prion familial but can also happen in a sporadic form affecting anyone. The patient loses the ability to sleep. Death occurs within one year. Initially there is an anxious irritable state, then paranoia sets in. Later on the patient becomes completely mute, after which comes the inevitable death. There is no cure. Sleep medication and medically induced coma do not help either and actually aggravate the condition.


I know the importance of sleep, Serpentine got what i meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> There was a man some time ago in the news who learned to live without sleeping, well if he can do it then you can do it too, believe in yourself.
> 
> Lets start today, no sleep for you tonight!



Impossible! My brain goes to hibernate mode if I don't sleep enough, and there are a lot of days I don't sleep enough, because my sleeping habit sucks. Staying up late (like 3 Am) while I have to wake up in 6 or 7, then sometimes getting to sleep in the middle of the day and sometimes not. I am trying to fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Impossible! My brain goes to hibernate mode if I don't sleep enough, and there are a lot of days I don't sleep enough, because my sleeping habit sucks. Staying up late (like 3 Am) while I have to wake up in 6 or 7, then sometimes getting to sleep in the middle of the day and sometimes not. I am trying to fix it.


I used to go to work without sleeping at all from time to time but its definately the hell.
Now from Sunday night to Monday i try to sleep at least 2-3 hours not to walk around like a zombie, the problem after the week end is to got sleep early.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

xenon54 said:


> There was a man some time ago in the news who learned to live without sleeping, well if he can do it then you can do it too, believe in yourself.
> 
> Lets start today, no sleep for you tonight!



Those stories are generally fake.

There are some stories in medical community about sleep deprivation experiments done on humans by different militaries. For example the Russian sleep deprivation experiment. The result was not pretty to say the least. With subjects all dying. But these do not fall in mainstream science due to their ethical violations of medical code. 

In real science total sleep deprivation kills rats in matter of couple weeks.



xenon54 said:


> I know the importance of sleep, Serpentine got what i meant.



Really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Daneshmand said:


> Those stories are generally fake.
> 
> There are some stories in medical community about sleep deprivation experiments done on humans by different militaries. For example the Russian sleep deprivation experiment. The result was not pretty to say the least. With subjects all dying.
> 
> In real science total sleep deprivation kills rats in matter of couple weeks.


The Russian/Soviet sleep experiment is an urban legend as far as i know.
No doubt sleep is essential for humans , not gonna argue that but there are some exceptional people on this planet, maybe a one in a billion case, who knows.



Daneshmand said:


> Really?


Really what?


----------



## Full Moon

@Serpentine , in my experience, things got better after I hit 30. A cousin of mine told me this long time ago when he said: " as you get older you will need less hours of sleep". He was right. I no longer feel the same pain I used to when I have little sleep. I can get by with 6 hours only (without a nap) and still do the 8 hours of work actively. I still don't wake up with any sort of joy, but it is surly less painful. Sleeping for more than 9 hours is no longer easy even if I want to. Needless to say that I am enjoying this sleeping efficiency! Another way to reduce the long hours of sleeping is donating blood a number of times (as medically appropriate). You start to feel the result from the 3rd or the 4th time for only about 6 months. Then unless you continue the blood donation appropriately, things return back to where they were.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> @Serpentine , in my experience, things got better after I hit 30. A cousin of mine told me this long time ago when he said: " as you get older you will need less hours of sleep". He was right. I no longer feel the same pain I used to when I have little sleep. I can get by with 6 hours only (without a nap) and still do the 8 hours of work actively. I still don't wake up with any sort of joy, but it is surly less painful. Sleeping for more than 9 hours is no longer easy even if I want to. Needless to say that I am enjoying this sleeping efficiency! Another way to reduce the long hours of sleeping is donating blood a number of times (as medically appropriate). You start to feel the result from the 3rd or the 4th time for only about 6 months. Then unless you continue the blood donation appropriately, things return back to where they were.



Yes, I heard that too, age also plays a factor. About donating blood, I have wanted, in various occasions to do it, but still didn't. I will donate one of these days though, I haven't done it till now. Hopefully, that's going to help the sleep too.

What should be the frequency of blood donation? 1 month or more?


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Yes, I heard that too, age also plays a factor. About donating blood, I have wanted, in various occasions to do it, but still didn't. I will donate one of these days though, I haven't done it till now. Hopefully, that's going to help the sleep too.
> 
> What should be the frequency of blood donation? 1 month or more?



It varies from one person to another but generally it should be every 2 months (all at the same hospital for better assesment).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10

dadash sharmande, behtar bud postet ro pak mikardam ta bahune naiofte daste kesi. yekam ziadi tond gofti besh

khub shod shoma didi on matlab ro ro, akhe man haminjuri yekam kambude ahane khun daram, hata ghablan ghorse ahan ham mikhordam. albate alan nemidunam chon 3 sali mishe naraftam azmayesh bedam. vali ta alan aslan khun nadadam. hadeaghal 2 bar dar sal ke zarari nadare?

damet garm babate tazakor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> @haman10
> 
> dadash sharmande, behtar bud postet ro pak mikardam ta bahune naiofte daste kesi. yekam ziadi tond gofti besh
> 
> khub shod shoma didi on matlab ro ro, akhe man haminjuri yekam kambude ahane khun daram, hata ghablan ghorse ahan ham mikhordam. albate alan nemidunam chon 3 sali mishe naraftam azmayesh bedam. vali ta alan aslan khun nadadam. hadeaghal 2 bar dar sal ke zarari nadare?
> 
> damet garm babate tazakor.


Agha chakerim . Vali kash mizashtish khoob bood khkhkh .

Dadash ehdae khoon kheyli khoobe vali b nazaram hatman ghablesh azmayesh khoon bede .

Ghorse ahan estefade nakon sare khod chon baese iron overload ya hemochromatosis mishe ke daghoon mishi . Yani kambood ahan kheyli behtar az ziad boodaneshe 

B nazaram ye azmayesh bede va agar pezeshk ok dad behet hatman Sali 2 bar khoon ehda kon 

Man ham ta hala 1 martabe khoon dadam va 3 mahe dige bar dovom ham miram vase ehdae khoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Agha chakerim . Vali kash mizashtish khoob bood khkhkh .
> 
> Dadash ehdae khoon kheyli khoobe vali b nazaram hatman ghablesh azmayesh khoon bede .
> 
> Ghorse ahan estefade nakon sare khod chon baese iron overload ya hemochromatosis mishe ke daghoon mishi . Yani kambood ahan kheyli behtar az ziad boodaneshe
> 
> B nazaram ye azmayesh bede va agar pezeshk ok dad behet hatman Sali 2 bar khoon ehda kon
> 
> Man ham ta hala 1 martabe khoon dadam va 3 mahe dige bar dovom ham miram vase ehdae khoon


Mamnun
Hatman, baiad beram yek azmayesh bedam asan. Shaiad asan saratan ya HIV dashte basham va khodam khabar nadaram.  Jeddan check up omoomi kheili vajebe va moteasefane tuie Iran aslan roaiat nemishe, manam yeki az onaie ke roaiat nemikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Full Moon said:


> It varies from one person to another but generally it should be every 2 months (all at the same hospital for better assesment).


are you sure about two month ? here only one institute is allowed to get the blood donation and process any blood (Iran Blood Transfusion Bureau) and their guideline is no more than 4 time a year. their suggestion is 2-3 time a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> I can get by with 6 hours only (without a nap) and still do the 8 hours of work actively


wow.. how could u do that!?? Is it a normal phenomenon in Arabia? In Iran and around me 6 hours of night sleep is an achievement that only happens once in a while... I personally used to and still am in a form that sleeping 6 perfect hours a night will give me enough charge to feel good in coming day... 



Serpentine said:


> Mamnun
> Hatman, baiad beram yek azmayesh bedam asan. Shaiad asan saratan ya HIV dashte basham va khodam khabar nadaram.  Jeddan check up omoomi kheili vajebe va moteasefane tuie Iran aslan roaiat nemishe, manam yeki az onaie ke roaiat nemikonan.


vallah man va bishtare doostan va famila ke dastekam sali 1 bar ye check up kamel mikonim va in gheir az check up khooni hast ke gah be gah baraye hame pish miad...shoma ham agar nemikoni behtare bokoni...hamishe kardan behtar az nakardane! dar dooro bare man ke harki az 30 rad beshe miad too in liste checkupiha...

az mazayash kam nadidim ta hala... madaram be moghe fahmid ye moshkeli dare ke raf shod... baradaram hamintor... khodam ham hamintor... albate boodan doostani ke hich moredi ham nadidan vali checkupeshoon tark nemishe..dastekam sali ye bar...albate behtar sali 2 bare

Bimarestane daraje 1 se level check up dare ke level sadash hodoode 300 toman, badish ham yeko diviste hazinash...bime ham nemgiran...vali agar vaze malit khoob nist ye check up khoon va moayene sarepayee ke kollan 100 nemishe ham mofide... lbateh in gheimata dar Tehran nista

اتمام حجت ایران،‌ هندی‌ها را به خود آورد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

آیا سعودی‌ها طعم تهدید جمهوری اسلامی را چشیده‌اند/ دو نگاه متفاوت مقامات آمریکا درباره آینده آل‌سعود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Shaiad asan saratan ya HIV


Khoda nakone baba chi migi ?
Man az een cherto perta joloye madaram begam kalamo mikane ha lol
Begam saratan ba kafsh miad too cheshaam


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> Khoda nakone baba chi migi ?
> Man az een cherto perta joloye madaram begam kalamo mikane ha lol
> Begam saratan ba kafsh miad too cheshaam


Etefaghan manam jeloie madaram migam kheili kheili narahat mishe. Ghablana aziat mikardam yekam, vali Alan dg adam shodam.
Madaran dg, fereshte hastan, Adam nistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*Tehran today:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

شاه عربستان «ریاضت» اقتصادی را کلید زد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

8 فایده گریه‌کردن برای سلامتی - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Full Moon

JEskandari said:


> are you sure about two month ? here only one institute is allowed to get the blood donation and process any blood (Iran Blood Transfusion Bureau) and their guideline is no more than 4 time a year. their suggestion is 2-3 time a year.



Actually it is around 55 days although I personally have never done it more than 3 times a year.


----------



## scythian500

چرا پوتین «رهبر داعش» را زنده می‌خواهد؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ استندآپ کمدی جواد رضویان در خندوانه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Abii said:


>



Is that Iran's inflation in the recent years?

Looks pretty disastrous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Is that Iran's inflation in the recent years?
> 
> Looks pretty disastrous.


your face looks disastrous . 

yes , Iran's inflation is at 2563% and growing .

RIP brain cells . 

how much will it cost for us to not see your face in our section ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> your face looks disastrous .
> 
> yes , Iran's inflation is at 2563% and growing .
> 
> RIP brain cells .
> 
> how much will it cost for us to not see your face in our section ?



Did it hurt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Did it hurt?


Seeing your face ? Talk about torture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> Seeing your face ? Talk about torture



That was a good one!


----------



## Madali

I hate Ali Larijani so much.

If you ever wonder how a Turchemnchay treaty gets signed, you're seeing it.

The Rafsanjani clique is so damaging to our country. I don't care what labels they give to their allies, one day someone is a principlist or a right or a reformist or a moderate, and none of them matter.

Everything is concerning about the whole approach to JCPOA is wrong. The idea that we need to give up so many rights just so we have the honor of buying western things is a long term disaster. This clan of merchants dream of turning Iran into Saudi Arabia.

I hate how whenever there is any opposition to such deals, the western media calls them "hardliners", a negative term. Does it make a person a hardliner to want your country to not give up sovereignty? Is it being a hardliner to believe in Iranian potential without the need of western powers giving you a pacifier to suck on?

Hopefully, there will be better news in the future for people like me, who have faith in Iranian capabilities, even with sanctions.

Now, a few extra comments on Parliament.

A bill was approved in Parliament for the JCPOA. First of all, this anonymous voting system should be stopped in Majlis. The people should know which Majlis members votes for which bill. Transparency should be one of the highest priority of our republic. Professor Raefipour talked at length about transparency in one of his speeches. To vote electronically and anonymously means that a Majlis member can say something in the media and vote something else. Also, 12 voted abstained. I need to know who the hell these are? The representative of the people needs to make a decision, not taking sides is easy. That's not what their job is. Take a side and stick to it.

Secondly, anyone who is not in Parliament on such days needs to be named and shamed. 139 voted for the bill and 100 against, and 12 abstained, meaning that almost 40 people weren't even in Parliament that day. What the hell? Where they to busy to be in Parliament for big decisions such as these? If a worker doesn't come to work, he gets a warning, but Parliament members can decide to come or not.

In a republic, Parliament is usually supposed to be more important than President or Prime Minister position, but in almost countries, it's just usually filled with useless people who only want to be in power to make side deals.

Final point:

My fav guys in the Parliament from closely following the Majlis in recent weeks:






*Zakani*: He was the committee leader for investigating the deal. He had both sides in the committee and was very respectful to both sides. Even though he is against the deal, he was always polite, respectful, and patient.






*Bazrpash: *He was also part of the committee and against the deal, but I enjoyed his diplomatic way of speak, never raised his voice and never disrespectful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

Full Moon said:


> Is that Iran's inflation in the recent years?
> 
> Looks pretty disastrous.


Iranian rial to USD. Before revolution till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

Madali said:


> I hate Ali Larijani so much.
> 
> If you ever wonder how a Turchemnchay treaty gets signed, you're seeing it.
> 
> The Rafsanjani clique is so damaging to our country. I don't care what labels they give to their allies, one day someone is a principlist or a right or a reformist or a moderate, and none of them matter.
> 
> Everything is concerning about the whole approach to JCPOA is wrong. The idea that we need to give up so many rights just so we have the honor of buying western things is a long term disaster. This clan of merchants dream of turning Iran into Saudi Arabia.



I hate this damned Ali Larijani for so many years and I will hate him more than before .... he is worst Parlimant president that we have .... he just seeking his own interest ...


----------



## scythian500

تمام سواحل جنوب را مسلح کرده‌ایم/ دشمن ما را از برخی مسئولین داخلی بهتر می‌شناسد/ بازداشت 4 روزه نظامیان آمریکایی توسط سپاه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## The SiLent crY

بلندر said:


> I hate this damned Ali Larijani for so many years and I will hate him more than before .... he is worst Parlimant president that we have .... he just seeking his own interest ...





Madali said:


> I hate Ali Larijani so much.
> 
> If you ever wonder how a Turchemnchay treaty gets signed, you're seeing it.
> 
> The Rafsanjani clique is so damaging to our country. I don't care what labels they give to their allies, one day someone is a principlist or a right or a reformist or a moderate, and none of them matter.
> 
> Everything is concerning about the whole approach to JCPOA is wrong. The idea that we need to give up so many rights just so we have the honor of buying western things is a long term disaster. This clan of merchants dream of turning Iran into Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I hate how whenever there is any opposition to such deals, the western media calls them "hardliners", a negative term. Does it make a person a hardliner to want your country to not give up sovereignty? Is it being a hardliner to believe in Iranian potential without the need of western powers giving you a pacifier to suck on?
> 
> Hopefully, there will be better news in the future for people like me, who have faith in Iranian capabilities, even with sanctions.
> 
> Now, a few extra comments on Parliament.
> 
> A bill was approved in Parliament for the JCPOA. First of all, this anonymous voting system should be stopped in Majlis. The people should know which Majlis members votes for which bill. Transparency should be one of the highest priority of our republic. Professor Raefipour talked at length about transparency in one of his speeches. To vote electronically and anonymously means that a Majlis member can say something in the media and vote something else. Also, 12 voted abstained. I need to know who the hell these are? The representative of the people needs to make a decision, not taking sides is easy. That's not what their job is. Take a side and stick to it.
> 
> Secondly, anyone who is not in Parliament on such days needs to be named and shamed. 139 voted for the bill and 100 against, and 12 abstained, meaning that almost 40 people weren't even in Parliament that day. What the hell? Where they to busy to be in Parliament for big decisions such as these? If a worker doesn't come to work, he gets a warning, but Parliament members can decide to come or not.
> 
> In a republic, Parliament is usually supposed to be more important than President or Prime Minister position, but in almost countries, it's just usually filled with useless people who only want to be in power to make side deals.
> 
> Final point:
> 
> My fav guys in the Parliament from closely following the Majlis in recent weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zakani*: He was the committee leader for investigating the deal. He had both sides in the committee and was very respectful to both sides. Even though he is against the deal, he was always polite, respectful, and patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bazrpash: *He was also part of the committee and against the deal, but I enjoyed his diplomatic way of speak, never raised his voice and never disrespectful.




Oh God , I always thought I was the only one who hated him the most .

He's just a big mouth full of shit and useless BS like many of his friends in Islamic Republic .

God knows what would happen to these people if the revolution had not happened .


----------



## warfareknow

We need a thread where we can list persons we wrecked on this Forum 

Russian AWACS deploys to Damasus | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

I don't know which part of my post was violating the forum rules that the webby banned me for one month.

===


We follow 3 strike procedure to ban users. This is one of the strikes.

Location of violating the forum rule.

Thread:

*Atheism explodes in Saudi Arabia, despite state-enforced ban*
↑
@Jaanbaz: The title itself is the work of bigotry. Atheism explodes? Really why must everything explode that is linked with Islam or Arabs? Kind of insulting.

my comment*: "Islam and all of the prophets are from God not any human. 99.9% of the Arabs before Islam were idol worshippers."*

https://defence.pk/posts/7637566/

Please don't violate forum rules to keep the forum productive for discussions and knowledge for all.

Thanks
PDF Team

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

اوباما هنگام دست دادن با ظریف چه گفت؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*رونمایی از یوز 102 و خودروی سد کننده در ایپاس 2015+عکس*
خودروی یوز 102 نوعی خودروی تاکتیکی با قابلیت‌های ویژه است که می‌تواند جهت جابه‌جایی سریع نیروها در نقاط مرزی و حضور در شرایط بحرانی کارآیی لازم را داشته باشد، این خودرو که تماما ضد گلوله است بیشتر برای مرزبانی و حمل شخصیت‌های مهم سیاسی و نظامی کاربرد دارد.
به گزارش مشرق، نیروی انتظامی جمهوری اسلامی ایران به‌عنوان مهمترین متولی برقراری نظم و امنیت در داخل کشور همواره در راستای رسیدن به سازمانی ورزیده، حرفه‌ای و کارآمد گام‌های موثری برداشته است؛ تا با ایجاد شرایط لازم موجبات آرامش و امنیت مردم را فراهم کند. تلاش این نیرو در تولید امنیت، فرهنگ‌سازی و آگاهی‌بخشی جامعه و ایجاد شرایط مطلوب برای اعمال حاکمیت قانون و صیانت از هنجارهای اجتماعی نیاز به دستاوردهای امنیتی، حفاظتی و توانمندی‌های بالایی دارد. 

آنچه که در ذیل می‌آید بخشی از توانمندی‌های این نیرو در راستای اجرای ماموریت‌های محوله است:

*خودروی یوز 102 با قابلیت استفاده در مرزبانی

خودروی یوز 102 نوعی خودروی تاکتیکی با قابلیت‌های ویژه است؛ که می‌تواند جهت جابه‌جایی سریع نیروها در نقاط مرزی و حضور در شرایط بحرانی کارایی لازم را داشته باشد. این خودرو بیشتر برای مرزبانی و حمل شخصیت‌های مهم سیاسی و نظامی و آمبولانس‌های جنگی کاربرد دارد. بدنه، شیشه و لاستیک‌های این خودروی تاکتیکی به طور کلی ضد گلوله است.

یوز 102 مجهز به سامانه رینگ ذخیره است؛ که در هنگام اصابت گلوله به لاستیک می‌تواند تا 80 کیلومتر برد عملیاتی و قابلیت جابه‌جایی داشته باشد.






موتور این ماشین مدل لندکروز بوده و بر روی شاسی لند کروز سوار شده است.

وزن این ماشین سه هزارو 700 کیلو است؛ که با برجکی که بر روی آن نصب می‌شود به سه هزار و 850 کیلو می‌رسد. برجک این ماشین چرخان و قابلیت چرخش 360 درجه را داراست.

این خودرو دارای هفت دریچه شلیلک، سه دریچه در سمت چپ، سه دریچه در سمت راست، و یک دریچه در انتهای جهت است.

براساس این گزارش یوز 102 توسط آماد و پشتیبانی ناجا در خط تولید انبوه قرار گرفته است.

*خودروی هیوندای ضد شورش

خودروی هیوندای ضد شورش نوعی ماشین آب‌پاش است که تا سه هزار لیتر آب را در مخزن خود جای می‌دهد. این خودرو همچنین قابلیت پخش رنگ‌های بد بو، گازهای اشک‌آور را دارد و قدرت پرتاب آب با این دستگاه تا 40 متر می‌باشد.





از دیگر قابلیت‌های این خودرو ضد ضربه بودن آن است و لاستیک‌های آن مجهز به سامانه رینگ ذخیره هستند و قادرند پس از آسیب دیدگی تا شعاع 40 کیلومتر خود را جابه جا کند.


*سکوی دیده‌بان آر یو پی با قابلیت رصد اهداف تا شعاع 4 کیلومتری

سکوی دیده‌بان آر یو پی، نوعی سکوی کانتی نیوس است که دوربین دید در شب 225 بر روی آن نصب شده و قابلیت قابلیت تشخیص اهداف را تا شعاع 4 کیلومتری دارد و در رابطه با اجسام بزرگ فاصله دورتری را پوشش می دهد.

از این سامانه جهت دیده‌بانی در مناطق مرزی و دکل‌های بلند استفاده می‌شود. سکوی دیده‌بان آر یو پی با کابل ارتباطی 50 متری به کیف کنترلی وصل می‌شود و کاربر آن می‌تواند از طریق این دستگاه سکو را جابه جا کند و همچنین چند نقطه را به عنوان نقاط مهم جهت رصد مداوم به دستگاه معرفی کند.





بدین نحو که یک‌سری نقاط را برای دستگاه تعریف و بر روی آن زوم کرده، سپس دستگاه کیفیت تصویر مورد نظر را برای حافظه تعیین می کند و در اختیار کاربر قرار می‌دهد و بعد این دستگاه کار دیده‌بانی را برای کاربر انجام می‌دهد.


*سامانه کنترلی حامی با قابلیت نصب روی دوشکا

سامانه کنترلی حامی اتوماسیون سلاح دوشکا است مجهز به دوربین، لیزر و دوربین حرارتی است و با کابل ارتباطی به کیف کنترلی متصل است. بواسطه این دستگاه کاربر می تواند با فاصله 100 متری سامانه را کنترل کرده و بر روی اهداف قفل کرده و در شرایط بحرانی زمینه اجرای آتش را فراهم کند.





همچنین این سامانه قادر است با استفاده از شوتینگ لیزر عملیات فاصله یابی را نسبت به اهداف انجام دهد.

با توجه به اینکه برد مفید سلاح دوشکا 3 هزار متر است، دوربین دید در شب این سلاح تا 1500 متر را پوشش می دهد و همچنین دوربین دیگر آن که دیجیتال و قابلیت زوم X43 را دارد، تا شعاع 4 کیلومتری را رصد می کند.

خودروی سد کننده و هجومی فاتق

مرکز تحقیقات کاربردی یگان ویژه ناجا خوردروی هامر کوهستان را که انتقال نفرات را تا استعداد یک گروه 40 نفره دارد شبیه سازی کرده است.





این خودروی ضد انفجار، از قدرت مانور بالایی برخوردار است و با توجه به بدنه تعبیه شده آن، مقاوم و مستحکم است.این خودرو از سامانه رینگ ذخیره (بچه رینگ) درون لاستیک‌ها برای جلوگیری از پنچر شدن در حین ماموریت برخوردار است.از دیگر قابلیت‌های منحصر به فرد این ماشین مخزن بنزین ضد انفجار آن است که تنها نوع ایرانی آن این قابلیت را دارد.

جلیقه ضدگلوله

نیروی انتظامی جمهوری اسلامی با توجه به نوع ماموریت اجرایی از جلیقه‌های ضد گلوله استفاده می‌کند، این نیرو متناسب با انواع گلوله ها و تسلیحات مورد استفاده اشرار از جلیقه های ضد گلوله استفاده می کند.






*نارنجک‌انداز 40 میلیمتری

نارنجک انداز 40 میلیمتری سلاحی سبک است که در هر بار مسلح شدن یک گلوله شلیک می‌کند. سیستم مسلح شدن آن به صورت دستکش بوده و قادر به پرتاب انواع گلوله 40 ملیمتری کم سرعت می‌باشد.





این سلاح ضمن دارا بودن هدف یاب 90 درجه ای قابل نصب بر روی سلاح‌های ام16، ژ3، کلاشینکف و دیگر سلاح های مشابه می باشد. از آنجایی که مکانیسم این سلاح کاملا مستقل است می توان آنرا به تنهایی و یا به صورت طپانچه به کار گرفت. نواخت تیر این سلاح بین 5 تا 7 گلوله در دقیقه است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

@Syed.Ali.Haider 

In reference to your article: "eight good people".

I did not want to leave a reply there and intrude on the ongoing poll about the best article. But 8 "good" people or even 80 or 800 can not change a country's destiny. What changes a country's destiny is its ideological foundation leading to system formation which allows then individual capacities to be used in benefiting all of the society.

In a lighter note, you should really take Peter's principle and the Dilbert principle into account here:


----------



## scythian500

*حالا «فلفل» ایرانی با «والفجر» حریف جالوت‌های دریایی آمریکا می‌شود +فیلم*
فیلم های منتشره از تست اژدر والفجر، نشان می دهد برخورد این اژدر به هدف سنگین وزنی چون یک نفتکش، به سرعت این شناور بزرگ را منهدم کرده و به قعر آب فرستاده است در حالی که عمده شناورهای رزمی مثل ناوشکن‌ها و یا ناوهای محافظ، وزنی به مراتب کمتر از این شناور هدف دارند.
به گزارش گروه دفاع و امنیت مشرق، منطقه خلیج فارس از دیرباز ناحیه ای چالش برانگیز برای شناورهای نظامی بزرگ بوده است چراکه جغرافیای خاص زیر آبی این منطقه و عمق کم آب در بسیاری از نقاط آن، مانور در این پهنه آبی را برای این شناورها محدود کرده و این محدودیت ها برای برخی سیستم های از جمله سامانه های سونار این شناورها نیز وجود دارد. این محدودیت ها در سالهای اخیر موجب بروز برخی از حوادث از جمله برخورد عجیب زیردریایی اتمی آمریکایی با نفت کش ژاپنی در تنگه هرمز شد.

جمهوری اسلامی ایران نیز با توجه به همین محدودیت ها از ابتدا برنامه متفاوتی را برای منطقه خلیج فارس در پیش گرفت و حفظ امنیت در روی سطح در این منطقه به شناورهای کوچک اما پر سرعت و مدرن سپاه پاسداران سپرده شد. 

در عین حال، حفاظت و رصد زیر سطحی این منطقه و سایر آبهای موجود در جنوب کشور نیز اهمیت خاصی داشت که بر اساس آن، صنایع دفاعی ایران طراحی و ساخت زیردریایی های سبک غدیر را آغاز کردند. خط تولید این زیردریایی در شهریور ماه 1385 افتتاح شده و رشته های دانشگاهی مورد استفاده در طراحی و ساخت زیردریایی غدیر شامل مکانیک، الکترونیک، فیزیک، ناوبری، مخابرات، رایانه، تسلیحات، شیمی، اقیانوس شناسی، هیدرولیک و نیوماتیک بوده که حاصل فعالیت آنها سامانه های گوناگونی مانند سامانه هیدرولیک، سامانه هوای پرفشار، سامانه تقسیم آب، کنترل هیدرواستاتیک، تصفیه و تهویه هوا(جذب دی اکسیدکربن و تأمین اکسیژن)، سامانه خاموش کردن آتش، نجات خدمه و سامانه های تولید تولید توان شامل موتور دیزل برای سطح آب و موتور الکتریکی یا سامانه های مختلف مستقل از هوا(AIP) در زیر آب است.





زیردریایی غدیر
غدیر برای آبهای خلیج فارس و دریای عمان طراحی شده است و داری قابلیت بالا در غوص و صعود و مانور است؛ تنها در مدت 30 ثانیه از اسکله جدا شده و از این نظر توانایی بالایی در ورود به حالت عملیاتی دارد. این زیردریایی 29 متری که وزن آن 115 تن است قابلیت قرارگیری در بستر دریا را داشته و در این وضعیت سامانه های راداری توانایی ردگیری آن را ندارند. زیردریایی غدیر در عین تجهیز به امکانات مدرن شناسایی، به دو پرتابگر 533 میلی متری اژدر نیز مجهز شده است. 





زیردریایی غدیر؛ به درب های پرتاب اژدر دقت کنید
تعداد عملیاتی این زیردریایی با توجه به رونمایی های مختلف، توسط برخی منابع غربی بیش از 20 فروند اعلام شده است. اگرچه طراحی و تجهیزات بکار رفته روی این زیردریایی چابک و موثر، نشان از تجهیز آن به اژدرهایی پیشرفته داشته اما تاکنون تصاویری مبنی بر شلیک اژدر از زیردریایی غدیر منتشر نشده بود. 

روز سه شنبه، وزیر دفاع کشورمان از نسل جدیدی از اژدرهای ایرانی به نام "والفجر" رونمایی کرد و به همراه آن نیز فیلم کوتاهی از پرتاب اژدر والفجر از یک فروند زیردریایی کلاس غدیر منتشر شد. اطلاعات رسمی درباره مشخصات این اژدر توسط مسئولین اعلام نشده است اما با توجه به پرتاب این اژدر از زیردریایی مورد نظر و دقت به تصاویر این اژدر می توان آن را از گونه با قطر 533 میلی متر معرفی کرد.

اژدرهای با این کالیبر امروزه به شکل استاندارد در بسیاری از نیروهای دریایی جهان مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند. اما در جریان این آزمایش نکته بسیار جالبی مشخص شد.


تست اژدر والفجر از زیردریایی کلاس غدیر



هدف اژدر ایرانی در این آزمایش عملیاتی، یک شناور بزرگ بود که به نظر یک کشتی باربری یا یک نفت کش است. ظاهر این کشتی نشان می دهد که وزن آن حداقل 10 هزار تن بوده و زمانی که این وزن را با شناورهای نظامی مقایسه کنیم به این نکته خواهیم رسید که عمده شناورهای رزمی مثل ناوشکن ها و یا ناوهای محافظ وزنی به مراتب کمتر از این شناور هدف دارند.





اژدر ایرانی والفجر
اژدرهای این کلاس در دنیا معمولا از سر جنگی حامل 300 کیلوگرم مواد منفجره استفاده می کنند. در موشک های ضد کشتی شاید برخورد موشکی با این وزن سر جنگی تابع شرایط خاصی برای ایجاد حداکثر خسارت به هدف مورد نظر باشد، اما انفجار در زیر هدف مورد نظر، همان گونه که در فیلم مشخص است، به انهدام آنی هدف منجر شد.

همانطور که در تصاویر نیز مشخص است، برخورد یک تیر از اژدر والفجر به این هدف سنگین وزن به سرعت این شناور بزرگ منهدم کرده و به قعر آب فرستاد. برخورد این اژدر به شناورهای رزمی نیروهای متخاصم به راحتی می تواند نابودی آنی هدف را رقم زده به احتمال فراوان تلفات انسانی دشمن نیز بسیار بالا خواهد بود. 

حتی اگر برد این اژدرها که در حالت کلاسیک و استاندارد آن بیش از 20 کیلومتر است، به آن اندازه نباشد، زیردریایی غدیر این توان را دارد که در نزدیکترین فاصله از ناوهاب مدرن دشمن قرار گرفته و به اجرای عملیات بپردازد. 

در تایید این ادعا باید به خبر چند هفته پیش مسئولان نیروی دریایی ارتش اشاره کرد که بر اساس آن، یک فروند از زیردریایی های کلاس غدیر بدون شناسایی شدن موفق شده تا خود را به کنار ناو هواپیمابر آمریکا برساند و عملیات شناسایی خود را به انجام برساند. باید مطئمن بود اگر آمریکایی ها از این اقدام مهم اطلاعاتی - عملیاتی مطلع می شدند همانند نزدیک شدن قایق های نیروی دریایی سپاه به شناورهای خود، جار و جنجال فراوانی به راه می انداختند.

شلیک همزمان دو اژدر از این زیردریایی بر علیه یک ناو هواپیمابر، در شرایط جنگی، می تواند خسارت بسیار بالایی به این شناورهای غول پیکر وارد کند.

آنچه که می توان از نصب این اژدر بر روی زیردریایی های کلاس غدیر و قدرت تخریب بالای آن متوجه شد این مسئله است که نیروی دریایی ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران تاکتیک نبرد نامتقارن در زیر سطح را به خوبی آموخته و یک زیردریایی سبک وزن و کوچک را با استفاده از توان بومی طراحی و ساخته و در عین حال آن را نه فقط تبدیل به یک شناور پنهانکار کرده که در عین حال سلاحی بسیار مخرب را بر روی آن نصب کرده است. 

ترکیب زیردریایی غدیر با اژدر "والفجر" این زیرسطحی سبک وزن ایرانی را به عنوان یک عامل بازدارنده سنگین وزن در منطقه خلیج فارس، تنگه هرمز و دریای عمان بدل می کند تا دشمن متجاوز، مزه این فلفل ایرانی را در شکست های آتی خود به خوبی بچشد.


----------



## VCheng

Daneshmand said:


> @Syed.Ali.Haider
> 
> In reference to your article: "eight good people".
> 
> I did not want to leave a reply there and intrude on the ongoing poll about the best article. But 8 "good" people or even 80 or 800 can not change a country's destiny. What changes a country's destiny is its ideological foundation leading to system formation which allows then individual capacities to be used in benefiting all of the society.



I appreciate your position, but the real point of my article is not how many or how few "good" people are needed, but rather that the _de facto_ system that exists in Pakistan today needs to be codified and given the legitimate _de juris_ backing it needs to develop into a properly working system for Pakistan. The rest will follow in due course. Idealism in support of democracy or the military needs to be seen through the lens of reality to temper into something that can actually be useful for Pakistan.

PS: Good cartoons, BTW, I like them.


----------



## Daneshmand

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I appreciate your position, but the real point of my article is not how many or how few "good" people are needed, but rather that the _de facto_ system that exists in Pakistan today needs to be codified and given the legitimate _de juris_ backing it needs to develop into a properly working system for Pakistan. The rest will follow in due course. Idealism in support of democracy or the military needs to be seen through the lens of reality to temper into something that can actually be useful for Pakistan.
> 
> PS: Good cartoons, BTW, I like them.



I appreciate your appreciation. 

I know what you are talking about. Even by codification of some sort of "power sharing" between military and civilian power centers (is it even possible to share power between some with the gun and someone without?), nothing much will change.

The problem lies within the larger society itself. You are treating the symptoms while you must concentrate on root causes.


----------



## Daneshmand

Iran key player in global war on drugs - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## Madali

http://www.rajanews.com/news/224669


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## like_a_boss

@SOHEIL 2 ta soal dashtam in mostatilaye talayi rang mooshake peacekeeper marboot be cold launch mishe?


soal dovom inke afrigha jonubi tavanayi icbm dare ya barname mushaki sho jam kard?
http://www.astronautix.com/lvs/rsa4.htm


----------



## scythian500

ایران سال آینده انسان به فضا می فرستد - خبرگزاری مهر | اخبار ایران و جهان | Mehr News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

like_a_boss said:


> @SOHEIL 2 ta soal dashtam in mostatilaye talayi rang mooshake peacekeeper marboot be cold launch mishe?
> View attachment 264568
> 
> soal dovom inke afrigha jonubi tavanayi icbm dare ya barname mushaki sho jam kard?
> http://www.astronautix.com/lvs/rsa4.htm



بله

ولی فکر نکنم کولد لانچ باشه

آفریقای جنوبی برنامه موشکی نداشت

بلکه اسرائیل موشک هاشو اونجا تست میکرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم سخنرانی رائفی پور رو درباره 11 سپتامبر مکه و حادثه منا حتما به صورت صوتی یا تصویری ببینین. *واقعا* *ارزشمنده*

http://masaf.ir/Ceremony/Detail/5345/دانلود-تصویری-سخنرانی-استاد-رائفی-پور-فاجعه--منا-بی-کفایتی-یا-جنایت-shia muslim

ویدیو های عاشق مبارزه با اسرائیل

http://www.nasiem.ir/دانلود-تصویری-سخنرانی-استاد-رائفی-پور-3/

http://www.yasdl.com/98082/رائفی-پور-فاجعه-منا.html

http://www.faraghlit.com/رائفی-پور-فاجعه-منا/

ببینید صعودی ها چه قدر کثیفن ...

اگر احیانا لینک ها کار نکرد اینوتو گوگل سرچ کنین. چندین لینک میتونین پیدا کنین...

*دانلود تصویری سخنرانی استاد رائفی پور فاجعه منا بی کفایتی یا جنایت
مشهد 11، 12 مهر
*

پیشنهاد میکنم ترجیحا تصویری ببینید.


----------



## -SINAN-

Iranians, i missed you too. 

@2800 seems like you missed me very much while i'm gone....accusing people of being me... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Iranians, i missed you too.
> 
> @2800 seems like you missed me very much while i'm gone....accusing people of being me... ???


welcome bro! Did you check all of your notifications or all of Iranian chill thread pages ? !
Anyway why the hell you were banned for 3 months ?


دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم سخنرانی رائفی پور رو درباره 11 سپتامبر مکه و حادثه منا حتما به صورت صوتی یا تصویری ببینین. *واقعا* *ارزشمنده*

http://masaf.ir/Ceremony/Detail/5345/دانلود-تصویری-سخنرانی-استاد-رائفی-پور-فاجعه--منا-بی-کفایتی-یا-جنایت-shia muslim

ویدیو های عاشق مبارزه با اسرائیل

http://www.nasiem.ir/دانلود-تصویری-سخنرانی-استاد-رائفی-پور-3/

http://www.yasdl.com/98082/رائفی-پور-فاجعه-منا.html

http://www.faraghlit.com/رائفی-پور-فاجعه-منا/

ببینید صعودی ها چه قدر کثیفن ...

اگر احیانا لینک ها کار نکرد اینوتو گوگل سرچ کنین. چندین لینک میتونین پیدا کنین...

*دانلود تصویری سخنرانی استاد رائفی پور فاجعه منا بی کفایتی یا جنایت
مشهد 11، 12 مهر
*

پیشنهاد میکنم ترجیحا تصویری ببینید.


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> welcome bro! Did you check all of your notifications or all of Iranian chill thread pages ? !!
> Anyway why the hell you were banned for 3 months ?


Thx, mate. 

I'm not going to check all of my notifications since there is 65 of them..... 1 week ago, i just searched for word "sinan" in a time interval and saw your posts. 

Anyways, in honeymoon i saw lots of Iranians in the hotel. And i liked them so, i'm going to be good against Iranians from now on. (But not to Haman and Rmi) 

Ban issue is a long story, i'm going talk about it later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Sinan said:


> Thx, mate.
> 
> I'm not going to check all of my notifications since there is 65 of them..... 1 week ago, i just searched for word "sinan" in a time interval and saw your posts.
> 
> Anyways, in honeymoon i saw lots of Iranians in the hotel. And i liked them so, i'm going to be good against Iranians from now on. (But not to Haman and Rmi)
> 
> Ban issue is a long story, i'm going talk about it later.


Did you stay in Turkey for your honeymoon or go somewhere else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Did you stay in Turkey for your honeymoon or go somewhere else?


We were in Turkey-Antalya. We talked this with wife before the wedding. She wanted to go to Spain or Italy. I said, "We would be stressful and tired after the wedding. We should rest, enjoy sun&beach in Turkey instead of wandering in a foreign country".

And yes, there were ton of Iranians. When you say "tourist", i imagine Russians and Germans.... but this time addition to those there were Iranians, Arabs, Families with Chinky eyes, and some others i couldn't decide on their nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Uhuhu

@
*Sinan* 

congratulation bro, wish best luck for you and your new family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> @
> *Sinan*
> 
> congratulation bro, wish best luck for you and your new family.



Thx, bro... 

And wish me luck  This whole jealousy issue is getting on my nerves, sometimes....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

*کارگردان فیلم انتخاباتی روحانی برجام را "عهدنامه ننگین و ذلیلانه" خواند*
حسین دهباشی در صفحه شخصی خود خطاب به مخالفان برجام در مجلس نوشت: لازم است به خاطر همه دانش، خلوص، صبوری و غیرتی که برای جلوگیری از تصویب عهدنامه ننگین برجام به خرج دادید با تمام وجود از شما تشکر شود.
به گزارش رجا به نقل از نسیم، حسین دهباشی، پژوهشگر تاریخ معاصر و کارگردان فیلم تبلیغاتی حسن روحانی در متنی خطاب به مخالفین برجام نوشت:
حضرات آقایان زاکانی، کوچک زاده، رسایی، شریعتمداری و... | بر شما پوشیده نیست که امثال نگارنده در بسیاری از امور هم نظر با شما نیستند | سهل است | کم پیش نیامده که جواب های را هوی داده و تا آنجا که در وسع این قلم بوده و متقابلا به تندی و تیزی و گاه به تحقیر شما و رسانه ها و سخنان و همتایان شما را نواخته اند...
اما اینک شرط انصاف و میهن دوستی و مسلمانی آن است | که با وجود همه اختلافات دیگر | و صمیمانه و صادقانه | به خاطر همه دانش، پایمردی، خلوص، شجاعت، صبوری و غیرتی که برای مقاومت و تلاش در جلوگیری از تصویب عهدنامه ننگین و ذلیلانه برجام به خرج دادید | با تمام وجود و برادرانه از شما تشکر شود.
دیر نخواهد بود | روزی که صحت فهم و گفتار شما در فقره مذکور بر همگان آشکار شود | و نام تان در این خصوص به نیکى و احترام و افتخار بسیار | زینت بخش این صفحات غفلت از تاریخ پر فراز و نشیب میهن عزیزمان شود | روزگاری که دلواپسی برای میراث گرانبهای خون شهدا | نه مانند اکنون که به بی انصافی و مظلومانه متهم به نگرانی برای کسب و کار دنیوی خویش شده اید | که چونان نشان پرافتخارى از ایران دوستی و ایمان گوارای وجود و مایه سرافرازی فرزندانتان شود | و دلبستگی انبوه این جماعت ساده دل و دلبسته به سراب آشتی گرگ و میش | موجب ننگ و تف و لعنت همه نسل های بعدی شود.
اجرتان با سیدالشهدا...
حسین دهباشی | برادری که در اغلب دیدگاه های دیگرتان با شما اختلاف نظر دارد | اما به پاس شرافت و غیرت تان | در تعزیه تصویب فرجام | تا به همیشه کلاه از سر برداشته و به احترامتان تمام قد می ایستد.


----------



## -SINAN-

Hi @kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> Thx, bro...
> 
> And wish me luck  This whole jealousy issue is getting on my nerves, sometimes....



i understand what you mean, the only thing you can do is being patient and divert them to your balls  and only look at the bright side. Bir hayati tum guzellikleriyle paylashmaniz dilegimle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Hi @kollang


Hey
Long time no see.I have to admit PDF is boring without you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Hey
> Long time no see.I have to admit PDF is boring without you.





Meh...it may continue too be boring as i have lost my will to fight. 



Uhuhu said:


> i understand what you mean, the only thing you can do is being patient and divert them to your balls  and only look at the bright side. Bir hayati tum guzellikleriyle paylashmaniz dilegimle


Thx bro, many thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Meh...it may continue too be boring as i have lost my will to fight.


ok.... Your choice.

Khosh galdim(welcome) anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Hey there sinan , WCB . wow you were banned for 3 freaking month ! What did you do ?

PDF is really boring without its trolls  nothing happens ! really it's as boring as Fck .



Sinan said:


> i'm going to be good against Iranians from now on.


Thank you very very much . Iranians really needed that .




Sinan said:


> not to Haman


why ? why me ? 

what did i do ? i though you're a muslim . did you know it's haram for muslims to be angry at eachother more than 3 days ? it's been 3 month now . get over it .

let be friends again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Hey there sinan , WCB . wow you were banned for 3 freaking month ! What did you do ?
> 
> PDF is really boring without its trolls  nothing happens ! really it's as boring as Fck .
> 
> 
> Thank you very very much . Iranians really needed that .
> 
> 
> 
> why ? why me ?




Now i time to explain all the stuff. @2800

- 3 months ago the day begin usual, as me versus Chinese troll army. I posted a muslim Uyghur family's photo which they have hanged from bridge by neck (mother and his 2 very young children) by Chinese mob.
Somebody reported that post and i immediately got banned. Turkish posters objected my ban and mods lifted the ban 1 week later. Then i posted the same image in Turkish section and explained that photo* is not bloody or gory,* it just proves Chinese brutally.
Mods requested that i should promise them to not post any dead pictures and an apology.
I said "I'm behind every word, action of mine and willing to face consequences. So they banned me for 3 months.

The thing is when Syrian refugee boy Aylan Kurdi






drowned. There were numerous threads about it. And people used above pic in threads and in their avatars. This pic is not so far from the pic i used which got me banned. Suddenly using a dead pic was not a problem for mods.

Which concludes that using a dead pic was not the real problem. Problem was: A Turk was giving Chinese problems. In PDF Chinese posters > Turkish posters by default. So moderation got rid of me.




haman10 said:


> what did i do ? i though you're a muslim . did you know it's haram for muslims to be angry at eachother more than 3 days ? it's been 3 month now . get over it .
> 
> let be friends again



And Muslims shouldn't suppose to lie to each other. We are fine as we are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Sinan said:


> Now i time to explain all the stuff. @2800
> drowned. There were numerous threads about it. And people used above pic in threads and in their avatars. This pic is not so far from the pic i used which got me banned. Suddenly using a dead pic was not a problem for mods.
> .







Guilty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Uhuhu said:


> Bir hayati tum guzellikleriyle paylashmaniz dilegimle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Now i time to explain all the stuff. @2800
> 
> - 3 months ago the day begin usual, as me versus Chinese troll army. I posted a muslim Uyghur family's photo which they have hanged from bridge by neck (mother and his 2 very young children) by Chinese mob.
> Somebody reported that post and i immediately got banned. Turkish posters objected my ban and mods lifted the ban 1 week later. Then i posted the same image in Turkish section and explained that photo* is not bloody or gory,* it just proves Chinese brutally.
> Mods requested that i should promise them to not post any dead pictures and an apology.
> I said "I'm behind every word, action of mine and willing to face consequences. So they banned me for 3 months.
> 
> The thing is when Syrian refugee boy Aylan Kurdi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drowned. There were numerous threads about it. And people used above pic in threads and in their avatars. This pic is not so far from the pic i used which got me banned. Suddenly using a dead pic was not a problem for mods.
> 
> Which concludes that using a dead pic was not the real problem. Problem was: A Turk was giving Chinese problems. In PDF Chinese posters > Turkish posters by default. So moderation got rid of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Muslims shouldn't suppose to lie to each other. We are fine as we are.


I hope all the bests with your new wife.
Is your partner as cool and good partner that u could see in your dreams btw?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan

Welcome back bro. 

You were gone for such a loooooooooooooong time, man that was too much. I requested couple of times for your ban to be lifted earlier, but unfortunately didn't work. And you got married in the process?  Congratulations, wish you both a long and happy life. And there is another breaking news: I'm still not married and single. 

The forum and Turkish section especially missed something without you. I came there and posted stuff, but missed being quoted by you to start a fight , instead some very weird new Turkish members have appeared.

@xenon54 also seemed like a lonely guy among the pack of wolves here. 

And btw, forget the past with @haman10. He is one of my best favorite members here among Iranians, and you among Turkish. You are a married guy now, life is bigger than that and too short to be wasted on such stuff. Regards: Serpentine The Grandpa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## بلندر

همه شون شهید می شند ... 

دیگه باید به جای « شربت شهادت » بگیم ، «عکس شهادت » ...

خدایا به ما هم توفیق شهادت عطا بفرما ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> And Muslims shouldn't suppose to lie to each other. We are fine as we are.


Have mercy man . how can i make it up to u ? lets go troll the chinese together ? shall we ? 

@Serpentine agha dashtam oskolesh mikardam nemidoonam chera hame jedi gereftan lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

@بلندر @haman10 @Serpentine why don't iran pull out from the NPT in order to make nukes without anyone bother you??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @Serpentine agha dashtam oskolesh mikardam nemidoonam chera hame jedi gereftan lol


Ey kalak 



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @بلندر @haman10 @Serpentine why don't iran pull out from the NPT in order to make nukes without anyone bother you??



Pulling out of NPT now will give U.S the excuse it has always wanted: That Iran is actually making nukes, hence it is justified to start another war in region, with support of many countries around the world. If we wanted to make nukes, we shouldn't have joined the NPT in first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> We were in Turkey-Antalya. We talked this with wife before the wedding. She wanted to go to Spain or Italy. I said, "We would be stressful and tired after the wedding. We should rest, enjoy sun&beach in Turkey instead of wandering in a foreign country".
> 
> And yes, there were ton of Iranians. When you say "tourist", i imagine Russians and Germans.... but this time addition to those there were Iranians, Arabs, Families with Chinky eyes, and some others i couldn't decide on their nationality.



You are right. Too many Arabs and too many Iranians. I was in Istanbul for a week on early October, and saw the relatively big number of Arab and Iranian tourists. First time in Turkey. I loved Istanbul. I had the usual stops Tobkabi Palace, Dolmabahçe Palace, Aya Sofia, Sultanahmet, and Sulimania mosque (passing by Suliman the Magnificent's grave). Finally, the military museum (Askeri Muze) where I saw the chain that the Byzantines used to block the Golden Horn during the conquest of Istanbul (see the picture I took below). It looks way bigger in reality though. The dirty little secret is that I but my hand underneath to touch it. Got away with it, the security didn't see me! I hired a driver for the whole trip. He was a Turkish citizen from Urfa (ethnically an Arab). I didn't know that there are Arabs like him in Turkey. He made the trip lovley with his down-to-earth attitude. Amazingly, he kept some nomadic accent with him still despite the big distance from the Arabian Peninsula......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> Ey kalak
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling out of NPT now will give U.S the excuse it has always wanted: That Iran is actually making nukes, hence it is justified to start another war in region, with support of many countries around the world. If we wanted to make nukes, we shouldn't have joined the NPT in first place.


But I read that some one can leave the treaty if they wanted.Yes that what I said you should make nukes and give them the middle finger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

BordoEnes said:


> Guilty.



Nope, infact you helped me to prove my point, bro.


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> I hope all the bests with your new wife.
> Is your partner as cool and good partner that u could see in your dreams btw?


Thank you man. 

Hımm, i never dreamed something like that....i guess, it just happens when you meet the right person. And yeah i love her very much. 



Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Welcome back bro.
> 
> You were gone for such a loooooooooooooong time, man that was too much. I requested couple of times for your ban to be lifted earlier, but unfortunately didn't work. And you got married in the process?  Congratulations, wish you both a long and happy life. And there is another breaking news: I'm still not married and single.
> 
> The forum and Turkish section especially missed something without you. I came there and posted stuff, but missed being quoted by you to start a fight , instead some very weird new Turkish members have appeared.
> 
> @xenon54 also seemed like a lonely guy among the pack of wolves here.
> 
> And btw, forget the past with @haman10. He is one of my best favorite members here among Iranians, and you among Turkish. You are a married guy now, life is bigger than that and too short to be wasted on such stuff. Regards: Serpentine The Grandpa



Thx Serpi. 

I'm fine with the decision of the ban. I didn't care much. As far as i remember, you are in the university....so stay single for a while. No need to rush things. 

Yeah, i noticed Turkish section descended into kindergarden level.... they selected Cabatlı as our new mod. He is pretty strict and organized, he will reshape the Turkish section.

Yeah if Xenon got banned i would feel the same way.  

How are things going in Iran and Iranian section. And how is life going for you ?



haman10 said:


> Have mercy man . how can i make it up to u ? lets go troll the chinese together ? shall we ?
> 
> @Serpentine agha dashtam oskolesh mikardam nemidoonam chera hame jedi gereftan lol



You should start by not speaking in Finglish in a post that was directed at me.....

Seriously Haman, it is not about forgiveness or something like that. It is all about trust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @بلندر @haman10 @Serpentine why don't iran pull out from the NPT in order to make nukes without anyone bother you??



because there are bunch of idiots who are scared that they couldn't hold their PALACE in Canada and England and other Europe countries ....
we have some nice traitors inside our country that are Monfiq ... their only goal is too keep and expand their own interests ....
I'm sure if a war happen , most of them will run from Iran in first day ....

We should make nukes but some western wannabe play dirty and now , we are this stage ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

rmi5 said:


> Left PakistanDefence forever.
> ----------------------------------
> * Disclaimer: None of the posts/information provided/PMs, necessarily represent true opinions/view points, of the original account holder.


Oh, with Rmi gone things will be better in Turkish - Iranian relations.



haman10 said:


> i'm a kurd and you insult me and my people on a daily basis


Haman do you remember when you just joined PDF you told me that you were an Azeri.
Turkish Tea House | Page 122



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @بلندر @haman10 @Serpentine why don't iran pull out from the NPT in order to make nukes without anyone bother you??


If Iran pulls out from NPT, it would end up like North Korea.



Full Moon said:


> You are right. Too many Arabs and too many Iranians. I was in Istanbul for a week on early October, and saw the relatively big number of Arab and Iranian tourists. First time in Turkey. I loved Istanbul. I had the usual stops Tobkabi Palace, Dolmabahçe Palace, Aya Sofia, Sultanahmet, and Sulimania mosque (passing by Suliman the Magnificent's grave). Finally, the military museum (Askeri Muze) where I saw the chain that the Byzantines used to block the Golden Horn during the conquest of Istanbul (see the picture I took below). It looks way bigger in reality though. The dirty little secret is that I but my hand underneath to touch it. Got away with it, the security didn't see me! I hired a driver for the whole trip. He was a Turkish citizen from Urfa (ethnically an Arab). I didn't know that there are Arabs like him in Turkey. He made the trip lovley with his down-to-earth attitude. Amazingly, he kept some nomadic accent with him still despite the big distance from the Arabian Peninsula......
> 
> View attachment 264839


Wow, you made a such a lovely trip.  Hope you liked Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Thx Serpi.
> 
> I'm fine with the decision of the ban. I didn't care much. As far as i remember, you are in the university....so stay single for a while. No need to rush things.
> 
> Yeah, i noticed Turkish section descended into kindergarden level.... they selected Cabatlı as our new mod. He is pretty strict and organized, he will reshape the Turkish section.
> 
> Yeah if Xenon got banned i would feel the same way.
> 
> How are things going in Iran and Iranian section. And how is life going for you ?



Everything just as before. Life is fine now, but it wasn't exactly great for me personally in past couple of months. It sucked actually. Hopefully, things are getting better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Everything just as before. Life is fine now, but it wasn't exactly great for me personally in past couple of months. It sucked actually. Hopefully, things are getting better.



Why? What happened?


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Why? What happened?



Sorry, nothing that can be said on a forum. But all of us face problems at some point in our lives, that's unavoidable for sure.


---------------------------------

Turkish Prime Minister: ‘There Is a 360-Degree Difference Between Turkish Islam and ISIS’ | Foreign Policy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

سلام /... دوستان تا حالا کسی ریخته گری آلومنیوم کرده؟


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Sorry, nothing that can be said on a forum. But all of us face problems at some point in our lives, that's unavoidable for sure.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Turkish Prime Minister: ‘There Is a 360-Degree Difference Between Turkish Islam and ISIS’ | Foreign Policy



You have got a good mind which will never make you quite comfortable. Time and memory holes will partially help healing though.
*
ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقلهِ *
*ُوأخو الجهالة في الشقاوةِ ينعم*​


----------



## ANDROMEDA

سلام علیکم و رحمت الله و برکاته
خدمت همه دوستان سلام عرض می کنم .امیدوارم احوال همه خوب باشه. بنده عضو جدید هستم و آماده ترول کردن! هر جا کمک خواستین در خدمتم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> @xenon54 also seemed like a lonely guy among the pack of wolves here.


I have even been attacked while trying to save the sinking ship called Turkish section but i think we will get the good old informational Turkish section back. 



Full Moon said:


> the military museum (Askeri Muze)


I was in the same museum as you, i have taken the same picture of the golden horn chain.

Turkish Military History | Page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

xenon54 said:


> I have even been attacked while trying to save the sinking ship called Turkish section but i think we will get the good old informational Turkish section back.
> 
> 
> I was in the same museum as you, i have taken the same picture of the golden horn chain.
> 
> Turkish Military History | Page 3



It is quite interesting and informative museum. I have read about that chain almost 10 years ago and was surprised that it survived. Finally I got to see it and touch it. The best thing about that museum is the fact that it is too quiet, unlike other places in Istanbul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Turkish Prime Minister: ‘There Is a 360-Degree Difference Between Turkish Islam and ISIS’ | Foreign Policy











Full Moon said:


> It is quite interesting and informative museum. I have read about that chain almost 10 years ago and was surprised that it survived. Finally I got to see it and touch it. The best thing about that museum is the fact that it is too quiet, unlike other places in Istanbul.


The security there told me that the original chain is a lot bigger but it was cut into sections, there are a couple spread all over Turkey in museums but the one in istanbul that we booth have taken the picture of is the biggest of all.

The most interesting was to be in the same classroom that Atatürk was educated when he was younger, you could even see his grades on the wall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## بلندر

ANDROMEDA said:


> سلام علیکم و رحمت الله و برکاته
> خدمت همه دوستان سلام عرض می کنم .امیدوارم احوال همه خوب باشه. بنده عضو جدید هستم و آماده ترول کردن! هر جا کمک خواستین در خدمتم



ما نیازی به ترول نداریم ...


----------



## Full Moon

xenon54 said:


> The security there told me that the original chain is a lot bigger but it was cut into sections, there are a couple spread all over Turkey in museums but the one in istanbul that we booth have taken the picture of is the biggest of all.
> 
> The most interesting was to be in the same classroom that Atatürk was educated when he was younger, you could even see his grades on the wall.



Yeah, I have seen his grades. They were highlighted. I also saw the bed that he died on in Dolmabahçe Sarayı.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ANDROMEDA said:


> سلام علیکم و رحمت الله و برکاته
> خدمت همه دوستان سلام عرض می کنم .امیدوارم احوال همه خوب باشه. بنده عضو جدید هستم و آماده ترول کردن! هر جا کمک خواستین در خدمتم


Slm dadash. Khosh oumadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANDROMEDA

haman10 said:


> Slm dadash. Khosh oumadi


سلام
ممنون ارادتمندم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Sorry, nothing that can be said on a forum. But all of us face problems at some point in our lives, that's unavoidable for sure.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Turkish Prime Minister: ‘There Is a 360-Degree Difference Between Turkish Islam and ISIS’ | Foreign Policy



The most retarded PM of Turkey ever...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Serpentine said:


> @xenon54 also seemed like a lonely guy among the pack of wolves here.




Serpi i forget to ask. Who disturbed Xenon ??? I would ask Xenon but i know he won't tell me anything. So, please give me the names of those individuals, please ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> You have got a good mind which will never make you quite comfortable. Time and memory holes will partially help healing though.
> *
> ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقلهِ *
> *ُوأخو الجهالة في الشقاوةِ ينعم*​


Look like you are Antara or al motanabi or imra'a al qais

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Serpi i forget to ask. Who disturbed Xenon ??? I would ask Xenon but i know he won't tell me anything. So, please give me the names of those individuals, please ?



Not any specific person, I was just pointing out he was kinda lonely here without you since you are his best buddy (sorry don't want to sound gay).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Serpentine said:


> Turkish Prime Minister: ‘There Is a 360-Degree Difference Between Turkish Islam and ISIS’ | Foreign Policy



That is a classical example of Freudian slip

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Look like you are Antara or al motanabi or imra'a al qais


It was Al Mutanbi that said it. That guy was one of a kind. He was truly *وحيد زمانه......وفريد أوانه*


----------



## KediKesenFare3

I love you Googoosh! <3

But I have to admit that I don't like her new songs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Siavash

KediKesenFare said:


> I love you Googoosh! <3
> 
> But I have to admit that I don't like her new songs.


Specially she sang Morghe Sahar what a mistake!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

PressTV-Girls aged 2.5, 5 gang-raped in India


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL am i still in your ignore list ?


----------



## Abii




----------



## Kebapçı Erhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Oh look, Adoption Day has started,
Iran nuclear deal launches on 'Adoption Day' - CNN.com

And oh look,
Israel, U.S. signal military ties back on track after Iran spat - Yahoo News

What a coincidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

Which one of you is living in Germany? =)


----------



## Uhuhu

*آینده رقابت ایران و عربستان، بی هیچ تعارفی...! *
.
ایران و عربستان ، دو رقیب مهم منطقه ای هستند. هر چند این رقابت عمدتاً در لایه های فوقانی سیاستگذاران دو کشور و در عرصه هایی مانند منازعات نفتی، نفوذ سیاسی در کشورهای منطقه، جنگ های نیابتی و ... دنبال می شود، ولی در روزهای اخیر با فاجعه ای که که در منا به وقوع پیوست، داغ مردم ایران از سعودی ها تازه و بحث رقابت و تخاصم ایران و عربستان، در سطح عمومی جامعه مطرح شد.

چند روز پیش، یادداشتی نوشتم با این عنوان "چرا عربستان، بحرین، امارات و ... علیه ایران گستاخی می‌کنند؟! "که با استقبال بسیار خوبی هم مواجه شد. امروز آن بحث را مشخصاً در عرصه اقتصاد ادامه می دهم تا مشخص شود که در ورای جو احساسی که این روزها جامعه را فراگرفته - و البته طبیعی و ستودنی است - واقعیت های ناظر به آینده چیست؟

ابتدا سه تعریف را که البته بسیاری از خوانندگان بر آن واقف هستند، از باب یادآوری، مختصراً مروری ساده و ابتدایی می کنیم:
تولید ناخالص داخلی: هر آنچه در داخل یک کشور، در طول یک سال تولید می شود،مجموعاً قیمتی دارد که به آن "تولید ناخالص داخلی" گفته می شود (GDP).
درآمد سرانه: اگر رقم تولید ناخالص داخلی کشوری را تقسیم بر تعداد جمعیت آن کنیم، درآمد سرانه به دست می آید.
رشد اقتصادی: افزایش تولید یک کشور در هر سال نسبت به سال پایه را رشد اقتصادی می گویند.

این سه اصطلاح، مهم ترین شاخص ها برای تعیین جایگاه جهانی کشورها در اقتصاد است.

اما برای پیش بینی آینده اقتصادها، از "قانون 70" (Rule Of 70)استفاده می کنند. این قانون اقتصادی برای پیش بینی زمان لازم برای دو برابر شدن حجم اقتصاد یک کشور به کار می رود. مثلاً کشور الف که تولید ناخاص داخلی اش 100 میلیارد دلار در سال است اگر می خواهد بداند کی به عدد 200 میلیارد دلار خواهد رسید، از این فرمول استفاده می کند.

قانون 70 می گوید: اگر عدد 70 را بر رشد اقتصادی یک کشور تقسیم کنید، تعداد سال های لازم برای دو برابر شدن تولید ناخالص داخلی به دست می آید.

با این حساب، ابتدا بیایید ببینیم حجم اقتصاد ایران، چه زمانی دو برابر وضعیت کنونی می شود؟

رشد اقتصادی ایران در حال حاضر 0.6 درصد است و پیش بینی می شود اگر با همین آهنگ پیش برویم، متوسط رشد 7 سال آتی، 1.7 درصد باشد. (اعداد این متن، تقریبی اند)

با تقسیم 70 بر 1.7 ، عدد 40 به دست می آید. یعنی 40 سال طول خواهد کشید که تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران، دو برابر شود (در سال 1434)! 

با این اوصاف،40 سال طول خواهد کشید که درآمد سرانه ایرانیان که هم اکنون حدود 4500 دلار است، به 9000 دلار برسد. (در قانون 70، محاسبات جمعیتی نیز لحاظ شده است.)

اما عربستان چه؟ سعودی ها هم اکنون 7500 دلار درآمد سرانه دارند(برخی آمارها ، اعداد بزرگتری را نشان می دهند). رشد اقتصادی شان نیز در 7 سال آتی، 3.5 درصد پیش بینی شده است. البته در سال های گذشته، رشد متوسط شان بیش از 3.5 درصد بوده است.
با تقسیم 70 بر 3.5 ، عدد 20 به دست می آید. یعنی اقتصادی عربستان، 20 سال بعد دو برابر خواهد شد (نصف مدت زمان ایران). 

به عبارت دیگر، 20 سال بعد، درآمد سرانه سعودی ها، از 7500 دلار کنونی به 15000 دلار می رسد. چنانچه روند ادامه یابد، بعد از 40 سال درآمد سرانه عربستان، 30 هزار دلار خواهد بود.

خلاصه عدد و رقم های بالا این است: اگر اوضاع به همین وضع پیش برود، در سال 1434 ، درآمد سرانه سعودی ها 30 هزار دلار و درآمد سرانه ایرانی ها، 9000 دلار خواهد شد. به عبارت دیگر، فاصله کنونی درآمد سرانه ایران و عربستان که تنها 3 هزار دلار به نفع عربستان است در آن زمان به 21 هزار دلار به نفع سعودی ها، می رسد.

افزایش فاحش اختلاف اقتصادی ایران و عربستان، به معنای این است که سعودی ها می توانند در دورنمای بلند مدت، برتری خود بر ایران را ببینند. این برتری می تواند از حوزه اقتصاد فراتر رفته و با توجه به اهمیت اقتصاد در عرصه های سیاسی، روابط بین الملل ، نظامی و ... این حوزه ها را نیز شامل شود.
حتی سعودی های مروج وهابیت، می توانند به مدد ثروت خود و شکاف ایجاد شده بین درآمد خود و ایرانیان، تبلیغ و ترویج فرقه وهابیت را در ایران شدت بخشند و بکوشند حتی جغرافیای مذهبی ایران و منطقه را نیز تغییر دهند.

تازه آنچه ذکر شد، مقایسه ایران و عربستان است و اگر بخواهیم کشورهای دیگر مانند ترکیه ، کشورهای جنوب خلیج فارس،کشورهای آسیای میانه، چین، اروپا، آمریکا و ... را بررسی کنیم خواهیم دید که چه رقابت سهمگین و بی رحمانه ای در جهان در جریان است و ما درگیر چه مسائل پیش پا افتاده ای در کشور هستیم!

فراموش نکنیم که اقتصاد همانند سایر علوم دیگر - به مثابه سنن الهی - با هیچ کس تعارف ندارد و درگیر خوب و بد و شعارها و احساسات نمی شود بلکه قواعد خود را تحمیل می کند.

آنچه نیز خواندید، آینده اقتصاد ایران و عربستان در مقایسه با یکدیگر بر اساس علم است. تنها راه باقی مانده (تأکید می کنم:تنها راه باقی مانده) اصلاح سریع روندهای اقتصادی است.
ما چاره ای جز زدودن موانع داخلی و خارجی رشد اقتصادی سریع نداریم. رشد اقتصادی کنونی، هر چند نسبت به دوران دولت قبل که حتی به منفی 5 درصد هم رسید، بهتر است ولی نمی تواند در بلند مدت، منجی ایران باشد. ما به رشد بالای 7 درصد نیاز بسیار بسیار ضروری ، حیاتی و تاریخی داریم. 
البته رسیدن به این رشد، بسیار سخت است چرا که در جهان امروز، برای افزایش یک دهم درصدی رشد نیز برنامه های متعددی را باید سختگیرانه اجرا کرد چه رسد به این که بخواهیم از این اعداد بالا صحبت کنیم. با این حال، هر چند سخت و حتی طاقت فرسا، ولی شدنی است و تمام امیدها هم به همین امکان است تا بتوانیم با "عملگرایی"، موازنه را به نفع خود کنیم.

«بهبود روابط خارجی»، «اصلاح ساختارهای داخلی اقتصاد» و «تعهد جدی و صادقانه دولت و مردم برای تحقق رشد اقتصادی و پذیرش خوب و بد آن» ، گزاره هایی هستند که موجودیت ایران و زندگی ایرانیان، بدان ها بسته است و الّا به سرعت، کوچک و کوچک تر و ضعیف و ضعیف تر می شویم و در جنگل دنیا، توسط قوی تر ها خورده خواهیم شد، تعارفی هم در کار نیست.

.
آینده رقابت ایران و عربستان، بی هیچ تعارفی...!

این فقط یک گوشه از اهمیت وضعیت اقتصادی هست. اولین و مهمترین فاکتور برای داشتن قدرت سیاسی و نظامی توسط یک کشور، رشد و قدرت اقتصادی اون کشور هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Uhuhu said:


> *آینده رقابت ایران و عربستان، بی هیچ تعارفی...! *
> .
> ایران و عربستان ، دو رقیب مهم منطقه ای هستند. هر چند این رقابت عمدتاً در لایه های فوقانی سیاستگذاران دو کشور و در عرصه هایی مانند منازعات نفتی، نفوذ سیاسی در کشورهای منطقه، جنگ های نیابتی و ... دنبال می شود، ولی در روزهای اخیر با فاجعه ای که که در منا به وقوع پیوست، داغ مردم ایران از سعودی ها تازه و بحث رقابت و تخاصم ایران و عربستان، در سطح عمومی جامعه مطرح شد.
> 
> چند روز پیش، یادداشتی نوشتم با این عنوان "چرا عربستان، بحرین، امارات و ... علیه ایران گستاخی می‌کنند؟! "که با استقبال بسیار خوبی هم مواجه شد. امروز آن بحث را مشخصاً در عرصه اقتصاد ادامه می دهم تا مشخص شود که در ورای جو احساسی که این روزها جامعه را فراگرفته - و البته طبیعی و ستودنی است - واقعیت های ناظر به آینده چیست؟
> 
> ابتدا سه تعریف را که البته بسیاری از خوانندگان بر آن واقف هستند، از باب یادآوری، مختصراً مروری ساده و ابتدایی می کنیم:
> تولید ناخالص داخلی: هر آنچه در داخل یک کشور، در طول یک سال تولید می شود،مجموعاً قیمتی دارد که به آن "تولید ناخالص داخلی" گفته می شود (GDP).
> درآمد سرانه: اگر رقم تولید ناخالص داخلی کشوری را تقسیم بر تعداد جمعیت آن کنیم، درآمد سرانه به دست می آید.
> رشد اقتصادی: افزایش تولید یک کشور در هر سال نسبت به سال پایه را رشد اقتصادی می گویند.
> 
> این سه اصطلاح، مهم ترین شاخص ها برای تعیین جایگاه جهانی کشورها در اقتصاد است.
> 
> اما برای پیش بینی آینده اقتصادها، از "قانون 70" (Rule Of 70)استفاده می کنند. این قانون اقتصادی برای پیش بینی زمان لازم برای دو برابر شدن حجم اقتصاد یک کشور به کار می رود. مثلاً کشور الف که تولید ناخاص داخلی اش 100 میلیارد دلار در سال است اگر می خواهد بداند کی به عدد 200 میلیارد دلار خواهد رسید، از این فرمول استفاده می کند.
> 
> قانون 70 می گوید: اگر عدد 70 را بر رشد اقتصادی یک کشور تقسیم کنید، تعداد سال های لازم برای دو برابر شدن تولید ناخالص داخلی به دست می آید.
> 
> با این حساب، ابتدا بیایید ببینیم حجم اقتصاد ایران، چه زمانی دو برابر وضعیت کنونی می شود؟
> 
> رشد اقتصادی ایران در حال حاضر 0.6 درصد است و پیش بینی می شود اگر با همین آهنگ پیش برویم، متوسط رشد 7 سال آتی، 1.7 درصد باشد. (اعداد این متن، تقریبی اند)
> 
> با تقسیم 70 بر 1.7 ، عدد 40 به دست می آید. یعنی 40 سال طول خواهد کشید که تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران، دو برابر شود (در سال 1434)!
> 
> با این اوصاف،40 سال طول خواهد کشید که درآمد سرانه ایرانیان که هم اکنون حدود 4500 دلار است، به 9000 دلار برسد. (در قانون 70، محاسبات جمعیتی نیز لحاظ شده است.)
> 
> اما عربستان چه؟ سعودی ها هم اکنون 7500 دلار درآمد سرانه دارند(برخی آمارها ، اعداد بزرگتری را نشان می دهند). رشد اقتصادی شان نیز در 7 سال آتی، 3.5 درصد پیش بینی شده است. البته در سال های گذشته، رشد متوسط شان بیش از 3.5 درصد بوده است.
> با تقسیم 70 بر 3.5 ، عدد 20 به دست می آید. یعنی اقتصادی عربستان، 20 سال بعد دو برابر خواهد شد (نصف مدت زمان ایران).
> 
> به عبارت دیگر، 20 سال بعد، درآمد سرانه سعودی ها، از 7500 دلار کنونی به 15000 دلار می رسد. چنانچه روند ادامه یابد، بعد از 40 سال درآمد سرانه عربستان، 30 هزار دلار خواهد بود.
> 
> خلاصه عدد و رقم های بالا این است: اگر اوضاع به همین وضع پیش برود، در سال 1434 ، درآمد سرانه سعودی ها 30 هزار دلار و درآمد سرانه ایرانی ها، 9000 دلار خواهد شد. به عبارت دیگر، فاصله کنونی درآمد سرانه ایران و عربستان که تنها 3 هزار دلار به نفع عربستان است در آن زمان به 21 هزار دلار به نفع سعودی ها، می رسد.
> 
> افزایش فاحش اختلاف اقتصادی ایران و عربستان، به معنای این است که سعودی ها می توانند در دورنمای بلند مدت، برتری خود بر ایران را ببینند. این برتری می تواند از حوزه اقتصاد فراتر رفته و با توجه به اهمیت اقتصاد در عرصه های سیاسی، روابط بین الملل ، نظامی و ... این حوزه ها را نیز شامل شود.
> حتی سعودی های مروج وهابیت، می توانند به مدد ثروت خود و شکاف ایجاد شده بین درآمد خود و ایرانیان، تبلیغ و ترویج فرقه وهابیت را در ایران شدت بخشند و بکوشند حتی جغرافیای مذهبی ایران و منطقه را نیز تغییر دهند.
> 
> تازه آنچه ذکر شد، مقایسه ایران و عربستان است و اگر بخواهیم کشورهای دیگر مانند ترکیه ، کشورهای جنوب خلیج فارس،کشورهای آسیای میانه، چین، اروپا، آمریکا و ... را بررسی کنیم خواهیم دید که چه رقابت سهمگین و بی رحمانه ای در جهان در جریان است و ما درگیر چه مسائل پیش پا افتاده ای در کشور هستیم!
> 
> فراموش نکنیم که اقتصاد همانند سایر علوم دیگر - به مثابه سنن الهی - با هیچ کس تعارف ندارد و درگیر خوب و بد و شعارها و احساسات نمی شود بلکه قواعد خود را تحمیل می کند.
> 
> آنچه نیز خواندید، آینده اقتصاد ایران و عربستان در مقایسه با یکدیگر بر اساس علم است. تنها راه باقی مانده (تأکید می کنم:تنها راه باقی مانده) اصلاح سریع روندهای اقتصادی است.
> ما چاره ای جز زدودن موانع داخلی و خارجی رشد اقتصادی سریع نداریم. رشد اقتصادی کنونی، هر چند نسبت به دوران دولت قبل که حتی به منفی 5 درصد هم رسید، بهتر است ولی نمی تواند در بلند مدت، منجی ایران باشد. ما به رشد بالای 7 درصد نیاز بسیار بسیار ضروری ، حیاتی و تاریخی داریم.
> البته رسیدن به این رشد، بسیار سخت است چرا که در جهان امروز، برای افزایش یک دهم درصدی رشد نیز برنامه های متعددی را باید سختگیرانه اجرا کرد چه رسد به این که بخواهیم از این اعداد بالا صحبت کنیم. با این حال، هر چند سخت و حتی طاقت فرسا، ولی شدنی است و تمام امیدها هم به همین امکان است تا بتوانیم با "عملگرایی"، موازنه را به نفع خود کنیم.
> 
> «بهبود روابط خارجی»، «اصلاح ساختارهای داخلی اقتصاد» و «تعهد جدی و صادقانه دولت و مردم برای تحقق رشد اقتصادی و پذیرش خوب و بد آن» ، گزاره هایی هستند که موجودیت ایران و زندگی ایرانیان، بدان ها بسته است و الّا به سرعت، کوچک و کوچک تر و ضعیف و ضعیف تر می شویم و در جنگل دنیا، توسط قوی تر ها خورده خواهیم شد، تعارفی هم در کار نیست.
> 
> .
> آینده رقابت ایران و عربستان، بی هیچ تعارفی...!
> 
> این فقط یک گوشه از اهمیت وضعیت اقتصادی هست. اولین و مهمترین فاکتور برای داشتن قدرت سیاسی و نظامی توسط یک کشور، رشد و قدرت اقتصادی اون کشور هست.


*همچین مطلب و تحلیل کسشری رو تو عمرم نخونده بودم...تمام مطلب بر پایه پیش بینی احمقانه و ثابت دونستن رشد اقتصادی چند دهه آینده ایرانه...یعنی از این خنده دار تر هم میشه!! اومده نتیجه هم گرفته...یکی نیست بگه بانک جهانی موفق نمیشه 5 سال آینده رو درست پیش بینی کنه و همش ریوایز منتشر میکنه اونوقت فکر کن وضعیت آینده رشد اقتصادی ایران رو که چندین متغیر منحصر به خودش داره رو اومده چه بچه گانه تحلیل و نتیجه هم گرفته*


----------



## bsruzm

@Serpentine
I am really sorry. It won't repeat.


----------



## Serpentine

bsruzm said:


> @Serpentine
> I am really sorry. It won't repeat.



What won't repeat?


----------



## Siavash

Uhuhu said:


> *آینده رقابت ایران و عربستان، بی هیچ تعارفی...! *
> .
> ایران و عربستان ، دو رقیب مهم منطقه ای هستند. هر چند این رقابت عمدتاً در لایه های فوقانی سیاستگذاران دو کشور و در عرصه هایی مانند منازعات نفتی، نفوذ سیاسی در کشورهای منطقه، جنگ های نیابتی و ... دنبال می شود، ولی در روزهای اخیر با فاجعه ای که که در منا به وقوع پیوست، داغ مردم ایران از سعودی ها تازه و بحث رقابت و تخاصم ایران و عربستان، در سطح عمومی جامعه مطرح شد.
> 
> چند روز پیش، یادداشتی نوشتم با این عنوان "چرا عربستان، بحرین، امارات و ... علیه ایران گستاخی می‌کنند؟! "که با استقبال بسیار خوبی هم مواجه شد. امروز آن بحث را مشخصاً در عرصه اقتصاد ادامه می دهم تا مشخص شود که در ورای جو احساسی که این روزها جامعه را فراگرفته - و البته طبیعی و ستودنی است - واقعیت های ناظر به آینده چیست؟
> 
> ابتدا سه تعریف را که البته بسیاری از خوانندگان بر آن واقف هستند، از باب یادآوری، مختصراً مروری ساده و ابتدایی می کنیم:
> تولید ناخالص داخلی: هر آنچه در داخل یک کشور، در طول یک سال تولید می شود،مجموعاً قیمتی دارد که به آن "تولید ناخالص داخلی" گفته می شود (GDP).
> درآمد سرانه: اگر رقم تولید ناخالص داخلی کشوری را تقسیم بر تعداد جمعیت آن کنیم، درآمد سرانه به دست می آید.
> رشد اقتصادی: افزایش تولید یک کشور در هر سال نسبت به سال پایه را رشد اقتصادی می گویند.
> 
> این سه اصطلاح، مهم ترین شاخص ها برای تعیین جایگاه جهانی کشورها در اقتصاد است.
> 
> اما برای پیش بینی آینده اقتصادها، از "قانون 70" (Rule Of 70)استفاده می کنند. این قانون اقتصادی برای پیش بینی زمان لازم برای دو برابر شدن حجم اقتصاد یک کشور به کار می رود. مثلاً کشور الف که تولید ناخاص داخلی اش 100 میلیارد دلار در سال است اگر می خواهد بداند کی به عدد 200 میلیارد دلار خواهد رسید، از این فرمول استفاده می کند.
> 
> قانون 70 می گوید: اگر عدد 70 را بر رشد اقتصادی یک کشور تقسیم کنید، تعداد سال های لازم برای دو برابر شدن تولید ناخالص داخلی به دست می آید.
> 
> با این حساب، ابتدا بیایید ببینیم حجم اقتصاد ایران، چه زمانی دو برابر وضعیت کنونی می شود؟
> 
> رشد اقتصادی ایران در حال حاضر 0.6 درصد است و پیش بینی می شود اگر با همین آهنگ پیش برویم، متوسط رشد 7 سال آتی، 1.7 درصد باشد. (اعداد این متن، تقریبی اند)
> 
> با تقسیم 70 بر 1.7 ، عدد 40 به دست می آید. یعنی 40 سال طول خواهد کشید که تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران، دو برابر شود (در سال 1434)!
> 
> با این اوصاف،40 سال طول خواهد کشید که درآمد سرانه ایرانیان که هم اکنون حدود 4500 دلار است، به 9000 دلار برسد. (در قانون 70، محاسبات جمعیتی نیز لحاظ شده است.)
> 
> اما عربستان چه؟ سعودی ها هم اکنون 7500 دلار درآمد سرانه دارند(برخی آمارها ، اعداد بزرگتری را نشان می دهند). رشد اقتصادی شان نیز در 7 سال آتی، 3.5 درصد پیش بینی شده است. البته در سال های گذشته، رشد متوسط شان بیش از 3.5 درصد بوده است.
> با تقسیم 70 بر 3.5 ، عدد 20 به دست می آید. یعنی اقتصادی عربستان، 20 سال بعد دو برابر خواهد شد (نصف مدت زمان ایران).
> 
> به عبارت دیگر، 20 سال بعد، درآمد سرانه سعودی ها، از 7500 دلار کنونی به 15000 دلار می رسد. چنانچه روند ادامه یابد، بعد از 40 سال درآمد سرانه عربستان، 30 هزار دلار خواهد بود.
> 
> خلاصه عدد و رقم های بالا این است: اگر اوضاع به همین وضع پیش برود، در سال 1434 ، درآمد سرانه سعودی ها 30 هزار دلار و درآمد سرانه ایرانی ها، 9000 دلار خواهد شد. به عبارت دیگر، فاصله کنونی درآمد سرانه ایران و عربستان که تنها 3 هزار دلار به نفع عربستان است در آن زمان به 21 هزار دلار به نفع سعودی ها، می رسد.
> 
> افزایش فاحش اختلاف اقتصادی ایران و عربستان، به معنای این است که سعودی ها می توانند در دورنمای بلند مدت، برتری خود بر ایران را ببینند. این برتری می تواند از حوزه اقتصاد فراتر رفته و با توجه به اهمیت اقتصاد در عرصه های سیاسی، روابط بین الملل ، نظامی و ... این حوزه ها را نیز شامل شود.
> حتی سعودی های مروج وهابیت، می توانند به مدد ثروت خود و شکاف ایجاد شده بین درآمد خود و ایرانیان، تبلیغ و ترویج فرقه وهابیت را در ایران شدت بخشند و بکوشند حتی جغرافیای مذهبی ایران و منطقه را نیز تغییر دهند.
> 
> تازه آنچه ذکر شد، مقایسه ایران و عربستان است و اگر بخواهیم کشورهای دیگر مانند ترکیه ، کشورهای جنوب خلیج فارس،کشورهای آسیای میانه، چین، اروپا، آمریکا و ... را بررسی کنیم خواهیم دید که چه رقابت سهمگین و بی رحمانه ای در جهان در جریان است و ما درگیر چه مسائل پیش پا افتاده ای در کشور هستیم!
> 
> فراموش نکنیم که اقتصاد همانند سایر علوم دیگر - به مثابه سنن الهی - با هیچ کس تعارف ندارد و درگیر خوب و بد و شعارها و احساسات نمی شود بلکه قواعد خود را تحمیل می کند.
> 
> آنچه نیز خواندید، آینده اقتصاد ایران و عربستان در مقایسه با یکدیگر بر اساس علم است. تنها راه باقی مانده (تأکید می کنم:تنها راه باقی مانده) اصلاح سریع روندهای اقتصادی است.
> ما چاره ای جز زدودن موانع داخلی و خارجی رشد اقتصادی سریع نداریم. رشد اقتصادی کنونی، هر چند نسبت به دوران دولت قبل که حتی به منفی 5 درصد هم رسید، بهتر است ولی نمی تواند در بلند مدت، منجی ایران باشد. ما به رشد بالای 7 درصد نیاز بسیار بسیار ضروری ، حیاتی و تاریخی داریم.
> البته رسیدن به این رشد، بسیار سخت است چرا که در جهان امروز، برای افزایش یک دهم درصدی رشد نیز برنامه های متعددی را باید سختگیرانه اجرا کرد چه رسد به این که بخواهیم از این اعداد بالا صحبت کنیم. با این حال، هر چند سخت و حتی طاقت فرسا، ولی شدنی است و تمام امیدها هم به همین امکان است تا بتوانیم با "عملگرایی"، موازنه را به نفع خود کنیم.
> 
> «بهبود روابط خارجی»، «اصلاح ساختارهای داخلی اقتصاد» و «تعهد جدی و صادقانه دولت و مردم برای تحقق رشد اقتصادی و پذیرش خوب و بد آن» ، گزاره هایی هستند که موجودیت ایران و زندگی ایرانیان، بدان ها بسته است و الّا به سرعت، کوچک و کوچک تر و ضعیف و ضعیف تر می شویم و در جنگل دنیا، توسط قوی تر ها خورده خواهیم شد، تعارفی هم در کار نیست.
> 
> .
> آینده رقابت ایران و عربستان، بی هیچ تعارفی...!
> 
> این فقط یک گوشه از اهمیت وضعیت اقتصادی هست. اولین و مهمترین فاکتور برای داشتن قدرت سیاسی و نظامی توسط یک کشور، رشد و قدرت اقتصادی اون کشور هست.


Don't give up your day job! 
1st - Iran's minimum growth rate without sanctions is 3.5! Every 9800 billion toman or almost 3 billion dollar in civil work expenditure turns into 1% growth which Guarantees 3% growth rate
2nd predicted they will reach 6 to 7% growth in 2 years.
3rd Saudi Arabia would not have much oil to export in 20 years and with the current prices they already have 20% deficit! 
but I like the way to calculate the GDP need to do some research on that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

KediKesenFare said:


> Which one of you is living in Germany? =)


As i remember @Homajon is living in Germany.he doesnt seem to be active anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Kebapçı Erhan said:


> View attachment 265344


So, your phone number is also "220 13 29" in New York ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> So, your phone number is also "220 13 29" in New York ???


This guy is killing me with his jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

this is a nice comparison between Russian economy and Saudis on the Oil war happening. Shows both sufferinga nd more important both wont grow much till 2020
Oil Market Showdown: Can Russia Outlast The Saudis? | Zero Hedge

I still can not understand Saudi logic on market share when at current prices the one who is suffering most is Saudis and Russian with their huge production! If someone can explain their logic I would be grateful. The logic that they do this to punch out the shale oil is not working. Putting shale back is very easy as the method lifetime is less than a year and sometimes few months. It is not alike traditional oil well that they ensure it lasts at least few years or decades at a very high price.


----------



## scythian500

از آر پی جی 7 تا «RPG-29»؛ تحولی که «محرم» برای ارتش به ارمغان آورد +عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

@Siavash

مصاحبه تفصیلی فارس با قائم‌مقام معاون تحقیقات وزارت بهداشت/۱ رشد علمی کشور پارسال منفی شد/ تحقیقات پزشکی بدون بودجه درجا می‌زند

Link bala ro bebin. Hala ba in vaz shoma mikhai 3 no' atomic clock melli dorost besheh. Delet khosheha.

Even mobile telephony and high rate wireless data services depend on atomic clocks for their operation. Iran is using GPS to operate its mobile networks since it does not have any atomic clock for this.

Amrika ageh mikhast hata mitonest GPS ro barayeh Iran ghat koneh va hameh mobile telephony Iran va broadband services ro black out koneh.

Ma aslan to keshvar hanoz time melli nadarim, chonkeh atomic clocki nist keh time keeping koneh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Daneshmand said:


> @Siavash
> 
> مصاحبه تفصیلی فارس با قائم‌مقام معاون تحقیقات وزارت بهداشت/۱ رشد علمی کشور پارسال منفی شد/ تحقیقات پزشکی بدون بودجه درجا می‌زند
> 
> Link bala ro bebin. Hala ba in vaz shoma mikhai 3 no' atomic clock melli dorost besheh. Delet khosheha.
> 
> Even mobile telephony and high rate wireless data services depend on atomic clocks for their operation. Iran is using GPS to operate its mobile networks since it does not have any atomic clock for this.
> 
> Amrika ageh mikhast hata mitonest GPS ro barayeh Iran ghat koneh va hameh mobile telephony Iran va broadband services ro black out koneh.
> 
> Ma aslan to keshvar hanoz time melli nadarim, chonkeh atomic clocki nist keh time keeping koneh.



I understand what you are saying.

What I am saying we need to define road map as they did with Nano! There is a tendency that we need to get near to Russians and Chinese for technology! That is good not opposing it but not without condition and not without calculating other options. If it is for military neither can help. If it is for civilian use all are available and the best is GPS/GLONASS combinations. System that use GPS can use the same front end for Galileo. so GPS/Galileo/GLONASS is more than enough. By the way if we are able to jump in the wagon with Chinese free or at very little price why not, just we shouldn't think we are getting something special from them. But free ride or cheap ride with Chinese is impossible. They take more than they usually offer!

Blocking GPS has consequences, be sure if they could they would. Need to read about the legal issues on this before commenting on it.


----------



## Daneshmand

Siavash said:


> Let me answer your points in reverse order, but before all I like to say no one says go and develop it now. What I am saying is that there is no point working with Chinese and paying them hundreds of millions for BeiDou when it is a copy and paste of GPS and Galileo (I can tell you exactly what they copied from where!) That is Chinese typical attitude. In Optical networks they copied Ciena technology and stole their IP, in the rest of the technologies that are crucial and strategic they do the same and then flood the market with cheap designs and products! This all done with the backing of state and military! ZTE, Huawei all are the same. By the way same Huawei and ZTE destroyed Iranian digital switch technology. It is treason working with them. I was told by my Chinese manager to copy the Synchronization from another vendor with the blue prints! Of course I didn't comply! So what I am saying is form experience! I am neither a diplomat nor a PDF and this is my experience. Now back to the topic, IMU/INS integration and aggregate systems is my job:
> 
> 4- Chip developments not an issue if the system belongs to someone else. You use available chips or IP's and they are all over the place for the existing ones.
> 3- I don't agree on STEM part. We have well known figures in Geomatics for this purpose besides as said the technology for such systems are well known. Best thing is to spend million dollar and have the Geomatics brains that one even published an encyclopedia define a road map before jumping in the wagon with Chinese!
> 2- For Civilian purposes there is no issue using any of the systems available now. A combination of GLONASS and GPS ensures good reception on all inclinations on the globe. You can add BeiDou but it doesn't add anything new unless Chinese use the allocated frequency sooner than Galileo.
> 1- Yes, Specially the Russian one due to its method of GNSS. Ground stations calculate satellite positions, synchronize frames, correct for ionospheric error and gravitational error if it is an option for the station and upload information to the satellite. All of them need such stations. Now the question is, which one is cheaper and more reliable.
> 
> Regarding the clock:
> Galileo has the highest precision clock on board, "Hydrogen maser" and (GPS, BeiDou) use rubidium clocks while GPS and Glonass use Cesium clock. As far as I know, usage of Atomic clock can not be restricted or blocked. I don't think that would be an issue.
> 
> Regarding the SLV:
> Once again not that go and do it now, the point is no need for it use the existing ones. If crucial and strategic then Chinese are no different to Russians and everyone else on this matter. But on SLV you can have India or Russia send it to space.
> 
> Regarding the civilian use:
> Exactly for civilian use there is no limitation for Iran. Regarding the R & D both Europeans and US will cooperate so will Canada, if there is a will on doing it. Where do you think all our Geomatics minds have studied or worked? This is not the reason for cooperation with China on this regard. For civilian purposes no one restricts Iran.
> 
> At the end, working with Chinese and Russians on this regard is not necessary after the deal if leader knows how to behave and dosn't bite once in a while) The technology is mature and old. The SDR (software defined Radio), Geomatics, RTL and electronics and the RF design for GPS frequencies (~15xx MHz and max 20 MHz BW ) all is in hand and it is an opportunity to define the project and have Iranian young engineers learnand spend the 200 million euros or dollars that you want to give to Chinese!





Siavash said:


> I understand what you are saying.
> 
> What I am saying we need to define road map as they did with Nano! There is a tendency that we need to get near to Russians and Chinese for technology! That is good not opposing it but not without condition and not without calculating other options. If it is for military neither can help. If it is for civilian use all are available and the best is GPS/GLONASS combinations. System that use GPS can use the same front end for Galileo. so GPS/Galileo/GLONASS is more than enough. By the way if we are able to jump in the wagon with Chinese free or at very little price why not, just we shouldn't think we are getting something special from them. But free ride or cheap ride with Chinese is impossible. They take more than they usually offer!
> 
> Blocking GPS has consequences, be sure if they could they would. Need to read about the legal issues on this before commenting on it.




I am not doubting you on this. My difference with your view is, your underestimation of challenges and overestimation of where Iran stands in STEM fields. And I do not believe Iran can get any substantial technology from outside, even for civilian purposes. The maximum civilian application you can think of, is medicines and medical equipment and even these will be sanctioned if things get to that point, as they were. Forget about being given atomic clocks and navigational technologies which are by nature dual use technologies. If they can sanction Beta interferon then we should not think they give us technology to build atomic clocks: Iranian Patients Still Suffer From Sanctions on Medicine - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

But I agree with you that we need to develop our own road map and depend on ourselves. For that alot has to be done in STEM fields. Some work has been done specially in the past 25 years but much more work still remains to be done. During Ahmadinejad time, they went and spent a huge amount of money to buy beta interferon manufacturing technology from Germany. They developed an Iranian version of beta interferon with German assistance, but Germany never gave the original beta interferon formula and cell lines. The result being the Iranian interferon was not as effective as the Western one and the patients were not happy and ultimately suffered.

We are very much behind in STEM. It is not only satellite navigation. It is each and every field. And the solution for that is not to become "picky" since beggars are not choosers. The only way would be a national effort to instill the importance of STEM in progress of the nation. I personally believe, STEM is even much more important than things such as the form of politics, democracy and political freedoms. These are just icing on the cake, but the cake itself is STEM. Without the cake, there is no use having icings. In fact it is undesirable.

You brought up technologies such as SDR and atomic clocks. The truth is, Iran has no experience in these fields. Iran does not have any atomic clock technology whether cesium type or hydrogen or strontium. Neither it has any significant SDR technology. Hell, even IRGC uses Motorola radios. We have to accept the realities. Our economy is pretty much a non-technology rent based one. We still have a long way to go if we want to become developed. And this must start with STEM. Everything else would be a distraction.


----------



## Siavash

In order to get a better deal from Chinese and Russians, there needs to be a public resentment and denunciation to Chinese and Russian past attitude and greediness towards Iran. They should know unless they offer better deals and correct their past attitude Iran is more willing to go with their competition if necessary. India is a good push for Chinese on this regard and Europeans are the good push for Russians! Lets not use USA for now till things get better!

The memory of Chinese blocking 30 billion and using that as an investment source in Iran is something we should advocate and use as a pressure point! This should be the strategy dealing with Chinese! Come with better offer and wipe your image clean before you can benefit us! Give back what you offered at very high price and then we go back to normal business!

Unfortunately the treason of our leadership cost Iran very much on every aspect! and still does!

Ferengis in the Ferenginar living in the Alpha quadrant deserve no better! Some say Romulans but I say Ferengi when dealing with Iran!



Daneshmand said:


> I am not doubting you on this. My difference with your view is, your underestimation of challenges and overestimation of where Iran stands in STEM fields. And I do not believe Iran can get any substantial technology from outside, even for civilian purposes. The maximum civilian application you can think of, is medicines and medical equipment and even these will be sanctioned if things get to that point, as they were. Forget about being given atomic clocks and navigational technologies which are by nature dual use technologies. If they can sanction Beta interferon then we should not think they give us technology to build atomic clocks: Iranian Patients Still Suffer From Sanctions on Medicine - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East
> 
> But I agree with you that we need to develop our own road map and depend on ourselves. For that alot has to be done in STEM fields. Some work has been done specially in the past 25 years but much more work still remains to be done. During Ahmadinejad time, they went and spent a huge amount of money to buy beta interferon manufacturing technology from Germany. They developed an Iranian version of beta interferon with German assistance, but Germany never gave the original beta interferon formula and cell lines. The result being the Iranian interferon was not as effective as the Western one and the patients were not happy and ultimately suffered.
> 
> We are very much behind in STEM. It is not only satellite navigation. It is each and every field. And the solution for that is not to become "picky" since beggars are not choosers. The only way would be a national effort to instill the importance of STEM in progress of the nation. I personally believe, STEM is even much more important than things such as the form of politics, democracy and political freedoms. These are just icing on the cake, but the cake itself is STEM. Without the cake, there is no use having icings. In fact it is undesirable.
> 
> You brought up technologies such as SDR and atomic clocks. The truth is, Iran has no experience in these fields. Iran does not have any atomic clock technology whether cesium type or hydrogen or strontium. Neither it has any significant SDR technology. Hell, even IRGC uses Motorola radios. We have to accept the realities. Our economy is pretty much a non-technology rent based one. We still have a long way to go if we want to become developed. And this must start with STEM. Everything else would be a distraction.


Point noted! Then why is leader talking so much! Why such a big mouth! anyway our attitude doesn't match our capabilities as you pictured it! by the wya we need to use expats. on these issues and they are plenty and willing to work remotely!

I believe our strategic partner should be India instead of China! The ones always gave crucial help were the Indians from the time Parsis went there to even recent deals on oil. They had the decency to pay back our dept and not use our condition against us and they have all the know how and the same ingenuity that is required. If we have money and will India is a good partner.


----------



## Aramagedon

بچه ها هر کی عشق حسین بگیرتش تا آخر عمرش دیگه احساس غم و تنهایی نمیکنه. حسین خون خداست

حسین به ما یاد داد که هیچ موقع ذلیل نشیم و زیر بار زور و ظلم نریم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Siavash said:


> In order to get a better deal from Chinese and Russians, there needs to be a public resentment and denunciation to Chinese and Russian past attitude and greediness towards Iran. They should know unless they offer better deals and correct their past attitude Iran is more willing to go with their competition if necessary. India is a good push for Chinese on this regard and Europeans are the good push for Russians! Lets not use USA for now till things get better!
> 
> The memory of Chinese blocking 30 billion and using that as an investment source in Iran is something we should advocate and use as a pressure point! This should be the strategy dealing with Chinese! Come with better offer and wipe your image clean before you can benefit us! Give back what you offered at very high price and then we go back to normal business!
> 
> Unfortunately the treason of our leadership cost Iran very much on every aspect! and still does!
> 
> Ferengis in the Ferenginar living in the Alpha quadrant deserve no better! Some say Romulans but I say Ferengi when dealing with Iran!



Well, that is politicking. And there is no such thing as treason in a nation without advanced STEM since the existence of such a society is itself a treason to natural laws.

And such mentality that we can use one against other is rather crippling and without any prospect in long term if it is not in tandem with internal progress in STEM. Other nations will always follow their national interests. There is no such thing as "friendship" between nations. West as a nation will look out for its own interests as China as a nation will look for its own. Iran also will have to look for its own. The critical difference then would be between STEM abilities of these.

No STEM, no right to complain. Expats or no expats make no difference. Expats often do not understand the nature of problems in Iran. They can only help but they will not be able to lead. It is now upto young Iranians living in Iran to use STEM to solve the nation's problems. They should not wait for expats to lead them, something which expats can not.

India itself is a poor and developing country. It can not play any such role for Iran. No one can. The mere desire to look outside for "help" means the nation is not ready to take care of its own problems. It is not about China, India, US or Russia or EU. No one will be there, when you will need them. It is international politics based on cold calculations of national interests and not some romantic relations. Infact since you brought up India, you should also know that, India had voted in security council to transfer Iran's nuclear case from IAEA to security council which then opened the floodgate for sanctions on Iran. Because India got a nuclear deal with America in return. Cold calculations based on national interests. Romanticism has no place in international politics.

As for why SL has to do what he is doing is again because of national interests which he has to guard. US as dominant super power of the world has had three policies with regard to Iran. From 1953 to 1979, Iran was a client state of US. From 1979 to 1991, it was containment of Iran using Saddam. And from 1992 to 2003, it was the famous policy of "dual containment" which was implemented to contain both Iran and Iraq under Saddam using Saudi Arabia and Israel as the pillars of American policy for the region.

Things have been changing since 9/11 and the disastrous invasion of Iraq. US is now formulating a new policy for the region which will remain in effect for decades to come. What you hear from SL are in line with haggling in international politics to raise Iran's status in international politicking in which he has been very successful. The JCPOA in which Iran leveraged its limited capabilities in nuclear technology to obtain a tactical political settlement with US is one of these successes. Another area of success is having driven the other two pillars of American policy in the region, Saudis and Israelis to madness in effect forcing US to lessen its long term dependence on these two in its new policy for the region.

SL is interested to reach a comprehensive strategic political settlement with US in his lifetime, in which Iran's national interests are taken into account, much like the way US settled its differences with China back in 1970s. The rest is hot steam and haggling to get Iran a better deal since it would affect Iran for decades to come. What I see and can tell you is that US is formulating a policy based on "balance of powers" which will allow US to pretty much disengage from middle east. For this policy US will need Iran to balance out Israel and Saudi Arabia, both of which US is getting tired of. That is why you see so much hatred and antagonism coming from these two against Iran. But history of US shows that Americans do not give a crap when they make their mind.

But all this, pales in comparison with importance of STEM and SL is aware of it and has been trying his best to kick start a STEM based economy: 4 توصیه مقام معظم رهبری به

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

2800 said:


> بچه ها هر کی عشق حسین بگیرتش تا آخر عمرش دیگه احساس غم و تنهایی نمیکنه. حسین خون خداست
> 
> حسین به ما یاد داد که هیچ موقع ذلیل نشیم و زیر بار زور و ظلم نریم


Chera bara Hossein ehsase gham mikoneh va in ke pas az 1300 saal cheghadr sharayet taghir nakardeh va Iraq hamoon Irq hastesh va donya hamoon donya! Chetor Yazid bar masnade rahbari hastesh va chetor hossein ha zendanan o shekanjeh mishan! Y Hossein Mazloom! Heyhat menna zellah.



Daneshmand said:


> Well, that is politicking. And there is no such thing as treason in a nation without advanced STEM since the existence of such a society is itself a treason to natural laws.
> 
> And such mentality that we can use one against other is rather crippling and without any prospect in long term if it is not in tandem with internal progress in STEM. Other nations will always follow their national interests. There is no such thing as "friendship" between nations. West as a nation will look out for its own interests as China as a nation will look for its own. Iran also will have to look for its own. The critical difference then would be between STEM abilities of these.
> 
> No STEM, no right to complain. Expats or no expats make no difference. Expats often do not understand the nature of problems in Iran. They can only help but they will not be able to lead. It is now upto young Iranians living in Iran to use STEM to solve the nation's problems. They should not wait for expats to lead them, something which expats can not.
> 
> India itself is a poor and developing country. It can not play any such role for Iran. No one can. The mere desire to look outside for "help" means the nation is not ready to take care of its own problems. It is not about China, India, US or Russia or EU. No one will be there, when you will need them. It is international politics based on cold calculations of national interests and not some romantic relations. Infact since you brought up India, you should also know that, India had voted in security council to transfer Iran's nuclear case from IAEA to security council which then opened the floodgate for sanctions on Iran. Because India got a nuclear deal with America in return. Cold calculations based on national interests. Romanticism has no place in international politics.
> 
> As for why SL has to do what he is doing is again because of national interests which he has to guard. US as dominant super power of the world has had three policies with regard to Iran. From 1953 to 1979, Iran was a client state of US. From 1979 to 1991, it was containment of Iran using Saddam. And from 1992 to 2003, it was the famous policy of "dual containment" which was implemented to contain both Iran and Iraq under Saddam using Saudi Arabia and Israel as the pillars of American policy for the region.
> 
> Things have been changing since 9/11 and the disastrous invasion of Iraq. US is now formulating a new policy for the region which will remain in effect for decades to come. What you hear from SL are in line with haggling in international politics to raise Iran's status in international politicking in which he has been very successful. The JCPOA in which Iran leveraged its limited capabilities in nuclear technology to obtain a tactical political settlement with US is one of these successes. Another area of success is having driven the other two pillars of American policy in the region, Saudis and Israelis to madness in effect forcing US to lessen its long term dependence on these two in its new policy for the region.
> 
> SL is interested to reach a comprehensive strategic political settlement with US in his lifetime, in which Iran's national interests are taken into account, much like the way US settled its differences with China back in 1970s. The rest is hot steam and haggling to get Iran a better deal since it would affect Iran for decades to come. What I see and can tell you is that US is formulating a policy based on "balance of powers" which will allow US to pretty much disengage from middle east. For this policy US will need Iran to balance out Israel and Saudi Arabia, both of which US is getting tired of. That is why you see so much hatred and antagonism coming from these two against Iran. But history of US shows that Americans do not give a crap when they make their mind.
> 
> But all this, pales in comparison with importance of STEM and SL is aware of it and has been trying his best to kick start a STEM based economy: 4 توصیه مقام معظم رهبری به



It is not using one nation against the other but preferring to use a nation than the other! For the same National interest that you and I understand. It is a common practice and it is essential. Failing to do that is naive in foreign policy. You should know better what I wrote! China uses Pakistan against India and Pakistan uses China against USA all based on National interest.

India is poor on average and rich in specifics. Same India is rich enough to spend 6 B$ on SU project and wherever it is in its national interest. For the same strategic reason that they need money it is much productive to work with India than the Chinese. Actually this is the winning point.

If we have no STEM then better the LEADER shut his mouth and stop bitching! Why dual personality! if we have plenty of Iranians abroad then use it with correct policy. First get rid of the Facists in power and you see how they come to help. Having no STEM is not true and it is an excuse for the assimilation by Russia and Chinese as the Russia mafia and the Chinese Mafia in Iran want us to believe. Do you yourself see what you are advocating when it pleases your policies? Amazing!

Leader better look at his past 20 years and see how come after 35 years they still don't have STEM as you say! It is all his responsibility and he should step aside!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Siavash said:


> It is not using one nation against the other but preferring to use a nation than the other! For the same National interest that you and I understand. It is a common practice and it is essential. Failing to do that is naive in foreign policy. Our You should know better what I wrote! China uses Pakistan against India and Pakistan uses China against USA all based on National interest.
> 
> If we have no STEM then better the LEADER shut his mouth and stop bitching! Why dual personality! if we have plenty of Iranians abroad then use it with correct policy. First get rid of the Facists in power and you see how they come to help. Having no STEM is not true and it is an excuse for the assimilation by Russia and Chinese as the Russia mafia and the Chinese Mafia in Iran want us to believe. Do yourself see what you are advocating when it pleases your policies? Amazing!
> 
> Leader better look at his past 20 years and see how come after 35 years they still don't have STEM as you say! It is all his responsibility and he should step aside!



That is the nature of politics. You can not force your own hands by showing your hand early on in the game. You should really read Machiavelli.

There is no STEM. The little progress you have been seeing is the result of policies in the past 30 years. As I pointed it out for you, Iran does not have any atomic clocks and can not design and build them. Forget about other things. And as I pointed out, expats can have a helping role but they will not be able to lead Iran's progress. This job is the sole responsibility of Iranians living in Iran. You should really start criticizing Russia and China when you have done at least 5% of what they have done in STEM. Not before that. As I said, beggars are not choosers. Expecting that If Iran bends down and raises its backside up for US to bang and then things getting ok will get us nowhere. We have to set aside romantic notions of international politics and start having our own policies based on balance of power.

And you are wrong. SL is completely blameless in this regard. Iranian nation has not had any STEM foundation for the past seven centuries since the likes of Avicenna, Razi and Khawrazmi died. In fact SL has been trying to bring STEM into main national policies. You can not expect a nation without any foundation in sciences to become scientifically advanced in 35 years. That would be childish to have such expectations.


----------



## Aramagedon

Siavash said:


> Chera bara Hossein ehsase gham mikoneh va in ke pas az 1300 saal cheghadr sharayet taghir nakardeh va Iraq hamoon Irq hastesh va donya hamoon donya! Chetor Yazid bar masnade rahbari hastesh va chetor hossein ha zendanan o shekanjeh mishan! Y Hossein Mazloom! Heyhat menna zellah.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not using one nation against the other but preferring to use a nation than the other! For the same National interest that you and I understand. It is a common practice and it is essential. Failing to do that is naive in foreign policy. You should know better what I wrote! China uses Pakistan against India and Pakistan uses China against USA all based on National interest.
> 
> India is poor on average and rich in specifics. Same India is rich enough to spend 6 B$ on SU project and wherever it is in its national interest. For the same strategic reason that they need money it is much productive to work with India than the Chinese. Actually this is the winning point.
> 
> If we have no STEM then better the LEADER shut his mouth and stop bitching! Why dual personality! if we have plenty of Iranians abroad then use it with correct policy. First get rid of the Facists in power and you see how they come to help. Having no STEM is not true and it is an excuse for the assimilation by Russia and Chinese as the Russia mafia and the Chinese Mafia in Iran want us to believe. Do you yourself see what you are advocating when it pleases your policies? Amazing!
> 
> Leader better look at his past 20 years and see how come after 35 years they still don't have STEM as you say! It is all his responsibility and he should step aside!


Ya hosein. Ghame hosein eyne shadi shadi hast.
دوستان این سه البوم مخصوصا این ترک رودریافت کنید.

امروز روز 6 ماههی امام حسین هست. یا حسین مظلوم


" دانلود آهنگ غریبانه با حجم 4.44 مگابایت "

http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/09/05/دانلود-آلبوم-خاموش-از-غلام-کویتی-پور.html

http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/08/29/دانلود-آلبوم-غریبانه-از-کویتی-پور.html

http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/09/02/دانلود-آلبوم-بسیار-زیبای-غریبانه-2-با-صد.html

بشینید به یه اقایی فکر کنید که تمام اهل بیتش رو و خودش رو تو صحرای کربلا شهید کردن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

2800 said:


> Ya hosein. Ghame hosein eyne shadi shadi hast.
> دوستان این سه البوم مخصوصا این ترک رودریافت کنید.
> 
> امروز روز 6 ماههی امام حسین هست. یا حسین مظلوم
> 
> 
> " دانلود آهنگ غریبانه با حجم 4.44 مگابایت "
> 
> http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/09/05/دانلود-آلبوم-خاموش-از-غلام-کویتی-پور.html
> 
> http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/08/29/دانلود-آلبوم-غریبانه-از-کویتی-پور.html
> 
> http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/09/02/دانلود-آلبوم-بسیار-زیبای-غریبانه-2-با-صد.html


_I like these thanks but my wife thinks I am crazy. Valuing Hossein is valuing humanity!_



Daneshmand said:


> That is the nature of politics. You can not force your own hands by showing your hand early on in the game. You should really read Machiavelli.
> 
> There is no STEM. The little progress you have been seeing is the result of policies in the past 30 years. As I pointed it out for you, Iran does not have any atomic clocks and can not design and build them. Forget about other things. And as I pointed out, expats can have a helping role but they will not be able to lead Iran's progress. This job is the sole responsibility of Iranians living in Iran. You should really start criticizing Russia and China when you have done at least 5% of what they have done in STEM. Not before that. As I said, beggars are not choosers. Expecting that If Iran bends down and raises its backside up for US to bang and then things getting ok will get us nowhere. We have to set aside romantic notions of international politics and start having our own policies based on balance of power.
> 
> And you are wrong. SL is completely blameless in this regard. Iranian nation has not had any STEM foundation for the past seven centuries since the likes of Avicenna, Razi and Khawrazmi died. In fact SL has been trying to bring STEM into main national policies. You can not expect a nation without any foundation in sciences to become scientifically advanced in 35 years. That would be childish to have such expectations.


I am familiar with Machiavelli ... Anyway I think we have given our points clearly. I am not able to follow any further and need to get back to work. Thanks for the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

من وقتی این ترک ها خونده میشد یه قدمی میثم مطیعی بودم. مخصوصا تو ترک 5 که درباره آل سعود یهودی هست. صدایم رو تو ترک 5 البته
قسمت فارسیش کاملا میتونم تشخیص بدم!

http://bayan313.ir/دانلود-مداحی-حاج-میثم-مطیعی-شب-ششم-محرم/


----------



## Daneshmand

In ham yek loos baazie digeh: عکس/ ظریف در کنار مجسمه اش!

Dar rooz melli saaderat beh jaye inkeh bebinan naghsheh STEM dar saderat Iran chieh, raftan mojasameh saakhtan. Khak to sareshon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

A few months ago: Justin Trudeau: I'll end ISIS combat mission, restore relations with Iran - Politics - CBC News

Now: Canada to withdraw fighter jets from Syria and Iraq strikes - BBC News

He did the first part.

It will be only a matter of time before he does the second part.

I hope a new chapter of friendly relationship between Canada and Iran is opened benefiting both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said: ↑
Sure, nothing comes close to the Persian animosity towrds Islam and towrds Arabs. Persians are just different breed of human beings. They are really another hate filled creatures. Trusting a snake makes more sense than trusting a Persian. Nothing works with them except the complete disrespect and the complete intolerance


Source: Hajj stampede caused by Iranian pilgrims “not following instructions”: Hajj mission official | Page 8 

if you hate them so much go to your ancestors and bring back all the wealth you stole from them during the so called islamic consquests its ironic that you say they hate your version of islam which made me wonder what animal with no honor would love or praise the people who invaded his country and enslaved his people and in which and what religion attack the others and you want them to love it??? 
if hating the people who invaded your country is crime then they are good people

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Death to Jahiliyan arabs , Death to al saud , Death to Israel

Watch this Video:


http://misaq.info/?q=node/884#نماهنگ-ویژه-شب-هفتم-محرم-94

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

تلظّی مکن نازنینم، تلظّی مکن جان بابا(مداحی زیبا)


دریافت

پایگاه جامع مداحی دکتر میثم مطیعی


----------



## SALMAN F

@Full Moon


----------



## Full Moon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Full Moon said: ↑
> Sure, nothing comes close to the Persian animosity towrds Islam and towrds Arabs. Persians are just different breed of human beings. They are really another hate filled creatures. Trusting a snake makes more sense than trusting a Persian. Nothing works with them except the complete disrespect and the complete intolerance
> 
> 
> Source: Hajj stampede caused by Iranian pilgrims “not following instructions”: Hajj mission official | Page 8
> 
> if you hate them so much go to your ancestors and bring back all the wealth you stole from them during the so called islamic consquests its ironic that you say they hate your version of islam which made me wonder what animal with no honor would love or praise the people who invaded his country and enslaved his people and in which and what religion attack the others and you want them to love it???
> if hating the people who invaded your country is crime then they are good people



I couldn't agree more with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

@BLACKEAGLE @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter 

hello dears, one of my friends has asked me to find pdf (or other versions) of this book if it exists online. I'd like to ask you to take a quick look to see if it exists, it's not easy for me to search in Arabic sources. You'd be doing me a great favor. thanks in advance.

Title: القدرات والادوار الاستراتيجية لسلاح الجو العراقي للفترة 1931- 2003

By: علوان حسون العبوسی







Also, do you think you can introduce me some websites/forums with comprehensive info on Iraqi armed forces during Saddam era and before that? Thanks very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter
> 
> hello dears, one of my friends has asked me to find pdf (or other versions) of this book if it exists online. I'd like to ask you to take a quick look to see if it exists, it's not easy for me to search in Arabic sources. You'd be doing me a great favor. thanks in advance.
> 
> Title: القدرات والادوار الاستراتيجية لسلاح الجو العراقي للفترة 1931- 2003
> 
> By: علوان حسون العبوسی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you think you can introduce me some websites/forums with comprehensive info on Iraqi armed forces during Saddam era and before that? Thanks very much.



No need to worry man (unless you want to do it purly for pleasure).The IRGC has managed to sucssfully assassinate a big number of former Iraq piolits after 2003. Some Iraqis might not be quite depressed about it because this is a new introduction to them under the Persian throne.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> No need to worry man (unless you want to do it purly for pleasure).The IRGC has managed to sucssfully assassinate a big number of former Iraq piolits after 2003. Some Iraqis might not be quite depressed about it because this is a new introduction to them under the Persian throne.



I asked nicely, and expected you to act nicely, but it was a mistake. The hate is just too much.

Hopefully other members can help in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> I asked nicely, and expected you to act nicely, but it was a mistake. The hate is just too much.
> 
> Hopefully other members can help in this regard.



Don't get angry man. Consider it as a lie that I made up and keep calm.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Don't get angry man. Consider it as a lie that I made up and keep calm.


did anyone ask you for anything you ? did anyone mention you ? 

mod edit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Don't get angry man. Consider it as a lie that I made up and keep calm.



Do you know what is the biggest waste for me bro? To get angry with a word you say.  I merely stated the truth, no need to get angry at all.



haman10 said:


> did anyone ask you for anything you ? did anyone mention you ?



Asked him in PM, I thought just for once he could act differently, but it was a mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Serpentine said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter
> 
> hello dears, one of my friends has asked me to find pdf (or other versions) of this book if it exists online. I'd like to ask you to take a quick look to see if it exists, it's not easy for me to search in Arabic sources. You'd be doing me a great favor. thanks in advance.
> 
> Title: القدرات والادوار الاستراتيجية لسلاح الجو العراقي للفترة 1931- 2003
> 
> By: علوان حسون العبوسی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you think you can introduce me some websites/forums with comprehensive info on Iraqi armed forces during Saddam era and before that? Thanks very much.



Majority of books written by former Baathists are full of lies and fairy tales
just look and the fake arab world map and you see that these animals include iranian historical land khuzestan as part of the fake arab world



Full Moon said:


> No need to worry man (unless you want to do it purly for pleasure).The IRGC has managed to sucssfully assassinate a big number of former Iraq piolits after 2003. Some Iraqis might not be quite depressed about it because this is a new introduction to them under the Persian throne.


He asked about books and you mentioned the pilots that were assassinated no one asked you so you can get lost with your persian empire obsession

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scythian500

با قانونی شدن فروش و مصرف ماری‌جوآنا در آمریکا مصرف ماری‌جوآنا در آمریکا دو برابر شد/بیش از۷ میلیون معتاد به ماری‌جوآنا در آمریکا


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Serpentine said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Alshawi1234 @Malik Alashter
> 
> hello dears, one of my friends has asked me to find pdf (or other versions) of this book if it exists online. I'd like to ask you to take a quick look to see if it exists, it's not easy for me to search in Arabic sources. You'd be doing me a great favor. thanks in advance.
> 
> Title: القدرات والادوار الاستراتيجية لسلاح الجو العراقي للفترة 1931- 2003
> 
> By: علوان حسون العبوسی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you think you can introduce me some websites/forums with comprehensive info on Iraqi armed forces during Saddam era and before that? Thanks very much.


Couldn't find it but found a written interview with the writer:

Iraqi Armed Forces Forums منتدى القوات المسلحة العراقية - مشاهدة الموضوع - حوار مع اللواء الركن الطيار الدكتور علوان العبوسي

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

scythian500 said:


> با قانونی شدن فروش و مصرف ماری‌جوآنا در آمریکا مصرف ماری‌جوآنا در آمریکا دو برابر شد/بیش از۷ میلیون معتاد به ماری‌جوآنا در آمریکا



To Canada ham gharareh ghanooni besheh. 

Hasoodash koor beshan ishala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

سلام بچه ها تو این دیوونه خونه وقتتونو کمتر تلف کنین

من چه گهی خوردم 2 ماه وقتمو تلف کردم 

گرم @rmi5 دم


ما ایرانی هستیم این خارجیا رو آدم حساب نکنین وقتتون رو براشون زیاد هدر ندین. خیلی کارای دیگه ای هست به جای بودن بین یه مشت وهابی و آسیای میانه ای آب دماغ آویزون پابرهنه ی گاگول ...


اگر واسه دادن هرکامنت حداقل یک دقیقه وقتتون رو صرف کرده باشین حساب کنین چقدر .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Serpentine said:


> I thought just for once he could act differently, but it was a mistake.


It's a killer mistake not only you commit even yours is nothing compared to the loss of hundreds of thusnads of lives!!!

these people the worst ever on this planet they worthless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Full Moon

Malik Alashter said:


> It's a killer mistake not only you commit even yours is nothing compared to the loss of hundreds of thusnads of lives!!!
> 
> these people the worst ever on this planet they worthless.



Do you speak English with Najafi accent? That is just very spectacular.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Do you speak English with Najafi accent? That is just very spectacular.


Speaking bad english but saying the truth is much better than spewing shyte and hatred in perfect english , i suppose .

while knowing that your english is shitty also .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@Ghost-Reconn i want to give you to my Iranian friends. If had given you 100 TL would you change your flag and join Iranian ranks...

No offence to Iranians. He is dropping the IQ level of Turkish section all by himself. (He is former Hurşid Çelebi). I just want to get rid of him.


----------



## ای ایران

Abii said:


>


This sadly is very true and accurate of the Arab world today. Lots of noise, explosions, stupidity and cartoonish fanatic people.



Sinan said:


> He is dropping the IQ level of Turkish section


Is that even possible? Does this mean that you are in negative figures now?


----------



## -SINAN-

ای ایران said:


> Is that even possible? Does this mean that you are in negative figures now?


Wow, another hostile one....i would like to see you more in ME section.


----------



## ای ایران

Sinan said:


> Wow, another hostile one....i would like to see you more in ME section.


I was joking of course. I have no problem with ordinary Turks at all.


----------



## -SINAN-

ای ایران said:


> I was joking of course. I have no problem with ordinary Turks at all.


And after seeing ordinary Iranians with my own eyes, i no longer have problem with them.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> And after seeing ordinary Iranians with my own eyes, i no longer have problem with them.


Dude i have seen a lot nationalities here in Switzerland, i tell you internet is far from reality, do you think @Gabriel92 represents the French? My French collegue is one of the coolest people i have worked with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii




----------



## Malik Alashter

Full Moon said:


> Do you speak English with Najafi accent? That is just very spectacular.


Honestly I just don't pay attention to what am writing that's why it comes like that otherwise my english ain't bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ای ایران

I cant stop laughing at these now that Abii got me on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

ای ایران said:


> I cant stop laughing at these now that Abii got me on them.


Best one IMO


----------



## Azizam



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abu bakr al big daddy mix volume 1







Isis club mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Abu bakr al big daddy mix volume 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isis club mix.


i am not sure if this is making fun of the phrase "Allahu akbar" or the terrorists mal-using it . 

assuming that as a muslim you have good intentions and its the latter part which is your concern , you're not doing it right .

just cause some maniacs use this holy phrase when they behead people , doesn't give you the right to mock it .

the other 2 people who did the same thing in this thread are NOT muslims and i don't give a crap about what they say , but you are a muslims and what you say and post matters .

watch what you post man .


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> i am not sure if this is making fun of the phrase "Allahu akbar" or the terrorists mal-using it .
> 
> assuming that as a muslim you have good intentions and its the latter part which is your concern , you're not doing it right .
> 
> just cause some maniacs use this holy phrase when they behead people , doesn't give you the right to mock it .
> 
> the other 2 people who did the same thing in this thread are NOT muslims and i don't give a crap about what they say , but you are a muslims and what you say and post matters .
> 
> watch what you post man .


Booth mixes are made by Turks i dont think its meant to mock the religion but isis only.

But you gotta admit the second one has a catchy beat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Malik Alashter said:


> Honestly I just don't pay attention to what am writing that's why it comes like that otherwise my english ain't bad.



Thanks for taking it lightly dude. I just wanted to get silly by picking on you.


----------



## haman10

HOLY SHIT .

guys look what i found !!!

Medsouls Medical Ebooks

@Daneshmand @JEskandari @S.U.R.B. @Emmie

sorry for this language but F copyright  i'm going to download all of them 

i was long looking for offline free version of UPTODATE .

their own problem not mine :

1- They have banned Iran , so we cannot buy from them 

2- Their books are very very very expensive .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> HOLY SHIT .
> 
> guys look what i found !!!
> 
> Medsouls Medical Ebooks
> 
> @Daneshmand @JEskandari @S.U.R.B. @Emmie
> 
> sorry for this language but F copyright  i'm going to download all of them
> 
> i was long looking for offline free version of UPTODATE .
> 
> their own problem not mine :
> 
> 1- They have banned Iran , so we cannot buy from them
> 
> 2- Their books are very very very expensive .


thanks to you and thanks to psiphon I have managed to do a lot of downloads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@SOHEIL

به این الهام خانوم میگی یه بوس به من بده  این عکسی که گذاشتی خیلی تحریک کنندس


----------



## SOHEIL

2800 said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> به این الهام خانوم میگی یه بوس به من بده  این عکسی که گذاشتی خیلی تحریک کنندس

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SOHEIL said:


>


چرا ک نه

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abii

Our new Prime Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Abii said:


> Our new Prime Minister


People are going crazy about the new Canadia PM, it appears that hes a cool guy but you cant afford such a guy in this part of the world or your country would teared apart in just a couple of months. 

Man living in first world is like playing life on easy mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Abii said:


> Our new Prime Minister


I wish, our were like him a little bit....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii

xenon54 said:


> People are going crazy about the new Canadia PM, it appears that hes a cool guy but you cant afford such a guy in this part of the world or your country would teared apart in just a couple of months.
> 
> Man living in first world is like playing life on easy mode.


lol yeah. In the ME you have to be savage to survive in general. Everything from crossing the street to going to the stadium to watch a football match requires you to have savage mode turned on extra high. 

A lot of conservative douche bags are losing their shit out here though. I voted for the NDP candidate in my riding. Basically way to the left of Justin Trudeau, but I'm happy that Liberals won. Liberals in Canada are too center though. I want a true progressive government, but liberals are a whole heck of a lot better than conservatives. Harper was taking the country to the shitter with his overly American social ideas. 

Justin is an interesting guy. He was a drama teacher before he got into politics. He's also really into boxing. 





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhQUEhQUFBAUEBQUFBQUFRQUFBAUFBQWFhQUFBUYHCggGBolHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFxAQGiwkHCUsLCwsLCwsLCwsLSwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLywsLCwsLSwsLCwsLCwsLCwvLCwsLCwsLCwsNv/AABEIAKgBLAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAABAwACBAUHBgj/xAA8EAABAwEFBwIEBAUCBwAAAAABAAIRAwQSITFBBQYTUWFxkSKBBzKhsUJSwfAUI2LR4XLxFSUzgpKisv/EABkBAQADAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgQDBf/EACoRAAICAgECBQQCAwAAAAAAAAABAhEDEiExUQQiMkFhE3GRoYHxQuHw/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDiMqw6q5AQNOUAGeo/0hZ7X4LDBgQrB5UAzBUUNRYl9QPQGwsLqXEHGvcOD8v5oN2ekxPRC1lnEcKJcaU+kvEGPZYYHNNDkA0K4clBysag1yQDTI0UvrCr2p0ejLml07c7UAjtH1CA2BerAHXBYrrUBmCJ1GKLa7T+Lzh90BmAgK/GCxL6rflAZnGQNVYqj6kCQgHucP3glPnQiVhUzfPqJ6degTJYDEH3KgCq9N+pMfRYpb1+i3XDIEtPp1EAx3Sa1NusHL1A89Clk0a1rORPhZtne8dR1/uoHDorB/76qSDJD1LyxKlpAwOaS628ggNnTBcQGiXHIc0azXNPqEe8/ZIsNtuOD25icD1BB+62G2tsutLg5zQCBjzcSAJwGAhoACAwS9Xs1e5UY8tDwx4dddk6DMFY5eqlyAzNu27+IruqljWXoAa2IECMTGJwzWC0jRQuSn9EA0vVHVVjEoRzIUgeayjakrHw5oGdEBlSq3kiCdVOGgL07O8iQ0kG9EY/KJd4CpeKybFtB1ORmwh0t6uaWyDGB/sl2Wq1rmk6OafYEFV55Ozjjajq3fvft0/2LNREVVvLVaKVStSPFBgVJfERLnFjSagjIgYiAhtRtN9J7mMZTLHYkcN18kjBrmO65RGCrv0tGqXgVU3Gadfvi30dcf1ZonVCqh55qQhC6HnlxWKuLR0SYUQGQa/Ix3VZJBkyUhWpugoC1N5b+8D3WXTc1zHAFrTg6C0EujRjokdtUhr2/vJMbUGiAuRN3DIYzqhwRr/hDiKXkAwCMsFV9QiEl73JQc7mUBnXln8C8xrQA5xF6CTJnLALTCo6MV6HcWialrZrdaSfYekfvkqTdKy0VboYzY1RoDnU3CIxumPKT/wQkmMzMSDymO6+gNm2BoYAQCIxBCyGbv0YJDGye0T+izLO2aXhR832Rj2uIgyAcMQSOQP6KWnZxkObi2J7T/uPK6Zv3u6yjFVuBJIcRhGGB7yucWy11GukfKRMaTk8DliCV1jLblHKUNeGKttma2SMcNNMlrw8jLnK2FaiS28T6syOTYMe04e605qLrE5yG1W3jJzVBRCreKmKsVHCFYEpA7q95ANlAlLvISgLkoXlQuVTUCALxKqGhTiKpegLoSlyggG3kLyXCiAiiuAUDIQFVArT0RjogKyoSpI5I4IASjCmCLWgnNARAjopd6qXUBWEbq2tt2K6nT4nEYQCBAOOK1WKrGSkrR2z+HyYJa5FT6gUvFRRWOJYVCpfVUEA0PXt/ho9tOrUqPwbdaAYwwmfuF4ULrHwqsbatnrsPzioCCCRILW4SMYwK5Zn5TpiXmOrbItVOo0XHtcP6XA/ZbaV5JmxKVH1028Oo5wi4704n5bogRms/aezuK4/zXsgATTicdRKxNJOkbeqtmt3+snEs74za5rvZrgT9AuUV2U2Xg/Rxc3UFrnXvvK6lZ93XwWOe+o0tMuc6pLMcAJgER0XON6N3jRNVzyTZmCGkPaCHn5WQ7MTGS6Q4dWc5q1Z5XadvaX+n5AxwHu0/rC1VppXYxBlodhpOiNany0GKxe62JGSRa+pxFRSVYqX4iF4qocr3ygBioWlVThTcgFhquaQVjRPNVZTnVAKlQKEJjGYIBagTriN1AJQhPhSEAsNKIaUwIoBRk6KerkmBWQCgOigJ5JqKAxndQc0WdtU9yhQCDB0hTBPBUKAx8P8KYc05wQIQCo6qFXIVHhAVKCu0I3UBQFe6+G+1KlKs66HFrmAkQcbpxA64/RU+E+ymVrbeqMa9lNsgPEs4jjDS4agAOPsF3mjZQ/BkEcw0Bo7c1mzZF6aNOHG63s1LrQajqAE4vvHA4ADVbezvms/lj+iva9ntaIDr0NN4AgFp0IheYpbWNIuF0h2BcXOaZ6yDKyNGxStHptoW8NBAzhcD3jtj6tsrgucaYqQ0SbrSA3TIEwThzXTTbTUkN+Z2Z/K1eT29ubUffrMc0QS5zXSLsA4yF0xTSfJwyRbXB4S0XQcs23XSRmdea01aCcBATqrsZWOTit6RibCKaPDVS9RrypILCkOaZSYsdPp08Z0QErMgLIZkOyRXKczIdkBZCEUCgMe0/opSyQr5+yNPJAWKCKCAKCKiADUVipjHxPUBAMGatKx76NR0wgHyjeWGigMpzhzQLxzWMiEA8PCJeFjlBAZBcpKQmUzggLEpbyg7NCEBZp+y3Wyd3qtfH5GjVwMnsFqrDZjVe1gzcY7DU+F17Zmz7jGtA9R9LRzKz58ulJdTvhxqXL6Gz+G+7f8PSibzqj7znRHpGAA+q6LtioadE3MHlpDYzmMx2zSdg2EU2jsPsvNfEzeltkpkyDUcLlMf1HN0cgBP+6yq5fdmhUvsi1j2pRs1IOdW4jnvdAm89zp/Gc4HXssKhY3W2oHON1oAZeiDAyge+fVeZseyPWC44Z55r29gtF0AYNuCMcL7c8eoKpa6HZ27Zt7FYrLZiGC7fiTJE9zKx9/NgOtFmqCi6499MtdA+ZuoPfLsUdpClXYRLL7oIJbiHDER4W32Fbb7Lr/AJhAPif1V49TnOPltfycB3L2HdtNX+Ipk8Jt0MIkF78AccwGh3kLM29uRSqS6g3gvzuzNN3t+H28LrG8WxC1xq0hMn1NGvULSsoBwUZM01LZFceKDjRwnaGxa1D/AKlIhsxeiWH/ALhgsINHJd42nUpBrmVBe9PqbdJEHnouL7bsbaVZzWTcmWTnB0K14MrmuUZs2NQfDMENCtKqoVoOJcFWlKZmrqAWQJQCjkBj1ag0VW1NFRWa6FIHDFR2GaXxTGaBcTz8oBt5C8lFAICqP9k0tZzKno6lRZfT5QlHT3Tb7PyoiqI+UJfwNV3EKAJ38RyA8IfxDk5FQ7/ooKZ5Hwr8EzkYQNd3NDiHmfKcjyfIx1nPt3VeD1HlVqKici49v2M4Y/MFZrBzSU2jTnWEobLsRwA5oXhGX1RqMhQMEZ4/RCNjf7j0w60EkfKz7ldr3Psras1j+FxawdBgT7rjG5Vlc5zrv4obPQZ/cBd/3c2eKdJjOQl3crB4j1mzD6DP2xtmlZqLqtQlrGNJJAJyE4BfOO+O3zbrU6sQQyLtNp/Cwc+pkk/4XTPjJtaKTqIOZps93Evf/wCrAPdcZAXbw0eNjjml/ido3AtTLVZ2Y/zaTQyoNcMGv7ECe88l6a0WPwFwPZW0atB4fRe6nUGTmnTUEZEdDIW22zvla7S25Vq+giHNY0MDx/URie2XRUn4S5WnwXj4mlyuTcb373mnUFOxvi46X1BBDiPwNnAgalbncD4iGpXDLVdY94DQ8YNe6cMD8pXLXCVsd1rNetlnadaoP/iC4fZdpYYqH2Occ0nM+o6ddr2yMRzXlbfQFGrA+V5LgOURI+qy917QfVTdmACPbD+3hK3qp+mnVGbHGR0jFefJ2a4qmec3iq+q6I+QHFrXSSTgZxGQyXMN9rPBY7AGSDGXP9F1o2EVX33EXZECJJaGjM95XN/iNRcxrQ4AA1XRGsFxB64ELV4eUbUTPmjL1HhpRvdlSEHYBbKRn3kMDugRvjkkU3yrwVFE/Uf/ACQ28OX1UJHI+VQSoTglD6j+PwhbiycneUPR/V9EtxxVSpob/CHQzm5QBnM+ElBKG/wh8M5qXWc0hRKGy7EKiJRDSpKFURqiaZV2UkApROFEK7aI5ISk30MZQLL4HIJZoDVwH1UbIt9OXYU4qNbKa4MGpPZFlRoyHlLGiXVoWKKu2mUTXVeLKlWR5Rj2GMfqjZqJeQ1uLjhgEh7l6zcXZ4JNQjGbrffMqmR6psvGpOkj3G42wxRY12oEn9/VdK2e66C48l52wsAa1owJH0W5L4YV5ezlK2bapUjiPxM2lxrYRPpbJ9yYH0A8ry7Wo7Url9es4mZrVMel4wqg5L1IR1ikefN3JssiFAgCrlS4C2WwbUKNpoVD8razLx5NJuuPsCStaCjVOChq1QTp2fQex7RdtIAyLHD7FbnadO80g6jwVyn4bbxcarTp1D/NptIB/OwRB7jAFdbqkHsT/svKnBxdM9GMlLlHk7PUu3qZ/Bl1aclzz4qVSTRGkv8AOH+V0feCiWEVG/hPqHNp/crwPxKptfZ21G43HtPs70/qFODjIicvoZzhVqRGaW2sjUyK9Sjz9vgtRpj8wKdd7eVi2c4rIlRyTcexe4VWo0wcDkgCpUdAPZOR5Pkwy08igmi0O5o/xJ6H2CnkVHuKUTeP0CPGBzb4KWxrHuIUTrzORHupDOZSxp8oNOkeSdw+ZCxeKUOIU5FwXsZUDn4UvtGnkrELiglE79kjLNoGkKhtR6/ZY6iUiHkk/cY6qSlqKKSgSgoi1hOQQJWBRN4B1ICLGtnU/QKLL6P34EhdI3HA4dPlifrC58+pBwAC6H8PWXqQn+r/AOiuHiPQdsKW3DOjWB2IOuXsnbct4pUKjyYDabneBK1bLRcicIXh/iRvQHM/h6ZxdF+NGjTuVixQcpUaMktVZz1jycTmSSe5WQCsOicVlBeqecNBUCqCjKAug84ISg5Aej+Gh/5hT/0P/RfQN7BfOe4te5b6J5lzfLT/AGX0HTqyPZef4r1/wbfD+kx9pUrzTK5rvTst3DqUx8rmy3ocwPK6XaH+OXNee2pRvA9MVmjKnZocbVHz6+mQcQQVRbneinw7TUDTAkO8iT9VquMdYPcL107VnmuMU6FyiHFMvjVvgqQzqPqpsjXsyoqHmiapiEeENHBQ2c6QexS0TpIUoFd1MjMFVUlWmiIKKIQREIBHDqgAgioBKACKaKB7d1OG0ZnwotF9JCkQ0nJN4jRk2e6DrQe3ZLY1iur/AAQWc64d0bjRmZ7JRdOaCUxtFdF+R3FAyaPfFVdWJ18YJaiUg5yIVamcQqq7GE6KSqTZaq3HBeg3K3jFkqEVQTRdnGJY78wH3WhqRmc+QS740CrJKSpl43B3Z7zeXfkVJbZmmI+d+Hhq8LVqXiXOJc4mSeZSyUFEIKKpCeRyfJemcVktKxqWac1XOY0FGVSUZQF5RlLlEIBtktBpVGVG5seHeDku+7G2q2rSa9pBa5oPlfPr16TcveQ2dwpPP8tx9JP4CdOxWbxGPZWup3wZFF0ztlR0jz7rUbQMMPQLL2babzeeC1e8VS7RqmYApuM9gV5yjyj0PY4lvBa+LaKjx8pdA7NwH2la5MvA5g+ylwaHyvZXCo8tq3YtRMNI9+yjaRKmyri11FqJzqBGYSihBZtUjUqwtB1g9wlKKKRZTkvcdxG6tHsYQ9HUfVKUSid37jeGNHecFOAeY8pSCEWuw6+0ZCe6jq50w7JSCUTuyxdKCiikoRRRFrZyQAUTeDzIH3Ulo0nuosvo/fgW1pOSZwo+Yx9SmUzeDsxDZhonzyGWKxk5HlXyNvgZD3KNJ8uE4jlkl3VenzSiHJl7U0XoaIASriY4yScpVVJUWQgmwpCADGpoVWhXDUAYURhG4gAAmNCjWIlAApL2phKMID1u7HxAdZqZp1aZqx8jgQCOjp+61O8W91e1gtwp0j+BuJP+p2q0DxigqLHFO6Ojyzaq+BZYqpyiucxIKZxHDP6oEgHJXe6UolSa6A4s5jwUIadSO6rdV61K74UUTt3BwuRB91U0yNFVWDzzTkeUqomcXmAVJbyI7IKXsxaJH28K9waHyhwj+yljVlFFFFJUgCaKB1w7qKKrfJ2hBOLkw+kdfsg6sdMB0UUU0c937cCyUQ1RRSVMqxiA7ImNeSQwYkjNRRAVGKLUVEBYI3VFFYgkKQoooAQFYFRRQSMargqKIAOcq5qKIC11AhRRAJqDFVhRRSQC6pCiikALFLgQUQFXCEQZUUUAJYFU00VEJKFqCiigEUlRRAf/2Q==






There's also this












Sinan said:


> I wish, our were like him a little bit....


haha

Be glad you're not from Iran or Saudi man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Abii said:


> Justin is an interesting guy. He was a drama teacher before he got into politics. He's also really into boxing.



Finally that piece of crap called Harper is gone.

If I remember correctly, a while ago, you said he will be long in the office, Thank God, you were wrong. 

The new PM seems like a much nicer/more balanced guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Finally that piece of crap called Harper is gone.
> 
> If I remember correctly, a while ago, you said he will be long in the office, Thank God, you were wrong.
> 
> The new PM seems like a much nicer/more balanced guy.


He is one handsome dude , thats for sure .

he has been more balanced towards Iran in his speeches , although it really makes no difference except for those Iranians who live in canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> He is one handsome dude , thats for sure .
> 
> he has been more balanced towards Iran in his speeches , although it really makes no difference except for those Iranians who live in canada


Even in view of a non-Iranian, he looked more like Israeli PM rather than Canadian one. Literally worshipped Israel.

He was also blamed by his opponents for singling out Israel in all politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

جزئیات توافق 40 میلیارد دلاری ایران و روسیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safavid

سلام دوستان لطف کنید یه ترید راجع به *اهدا خون *هماهنگ تو ماه محرم و مخصوصا روز *عاشورا* که داخل* ایران /آذربایجان/ ترکیه / افغانستان* و غیره هست بزنید به شما زحمت نمیدادم اگه تعداد 100 پست واسه ترید نمی خواست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/عزاداری مسیحیان عراق در روز عاشوراء - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

در پایگاه هوایی «خمیس‌مشیط» عربستان چه گذشت؟/ «اسکاد» چگونه «پاتریوت» را ناکام گذاشت؟ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

رئیس سیا: ایران بازیگر اصلی صحنه های جهانی خواهد شد+ متن اسناد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Abii 

Mazerat mikham.


----------



## Abii

Serpentine said:


> Finally that piece of crap called Harper is gone.
> 
> If I remember correctly, a while ago, you said he will be long in the office, Thank God, you were wrong.
> 
> The new PM seems like a much nicer/more balanced guy.


I didn't say that! lol. I'm pretty sure I didn't say that cuz his poll ratings were down for the whole of past year. I'm gonna deny it 

The only bad thing about Justin is his pro muslim immigration stance. He's letting a lot of Syrian refugees come in and he's pro freedom of religion and all that (which is how a true progressive should be like). Personally though, I wish he wasn't this nice. I feel like a lot of white progressives in the West are naive. They have kind hearts and they think people are naturally all good and that once you bring them in and be nice to them, they're gonna become civilized. A lot of these Afghan/Syrian refugees that come to Canada will be nothing but a pain in the *** in the future. Not too long ago an Afghan man killed his children for gheyrat reasons (can't remember the details).



2800 said:


> @Abii
> 
> Mazerat mikham.


For what? Being out to lunch all the time? It's okay, you can't help it. You grew up in a messed up society. I don't blame you for being a religious conspiracy theorist. Just remember, facts, figures, numbers and science should be your only guidelines in life. Religion, fallacies, conspiracies and general illogical backwardness should be shunned.



Serpentine said:


> Even in view of a non-Iranian, he looked more like Israeli PM rather than Canadian one. Literally worshipped Israel.
> 
> He was also blamed by his opponents for singling out Israel in all politics.


That was always weird to me too. But if I had to guess why, I think it was more about a hate towards Middle Eastern *** backwardness and crazy Arab/Afghan/Pakistani Muslim refugees and immigrants that come to Canada than a love for Israel, although he was certainly very pro Israel to begin with.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Copy/pasting this from Persianfootball.com. Originally posted by Bi-Honar



> *The World Health Organization's 2015 Global status report on road safety 2015 is out and Iran ranks as the 2nd worst country outside Africa on Road Fatalities* - including Africa, still in the bottom 5 or 6 nations.
> 
> The good news is that road fatalities are following a downward trend in Iran and are nearly half of what they were a decade ago as a percentage of the population.
> 
> Here's a quick fact sheet on Iran from WHO:http://www.who.int/violence_injury_p...ry_or_area/IRN
> 
> Full Report: http://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/1...6_eng.pdf?ua=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Abii said:


> lol yeah. In the ME you have to be savage to survive in general. Everything from crossing the street to going to the stadium to watch a football match requires you to have savage mode turned on extra high.
> 
> A lot of conservative douche bags are losing their shit out here though. I voted for the NDP candidate in my riding. Basically way to the left of Justin Trudeau, but I'm happy that Liberals won. Liberals in Canada are too center though. I want a true progressive government, but liberals are a whole heck of a lot better than conservatives. Harper was taking the country to the shitter with his overly American social ideas.
> 
> Justin is an interesting guy. He was a drama teacher before he got into politics. He's also really into boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Be glad you're not from Iran or Saudi man.


No offence but he looks too naive and immature, IMO. Wouldn't have my vote if I was Canadian..


----------



## Abii

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> No offence but he looks too naive and immature, IMO. Wouldn't have my vote if I was Canadian..


In the end it's a parliamentary system anyway. The Prime Minister is just another MP at the end of the day. The whole party decides and votes exactly the same way. He's just the face of the party. And they're considered a centrist party here. The liberals aren't left wing here. The NDP are our true left wing party and that's who I voted for. If you think he's naive, you'd have a heart attack if you read about the NDP's policies lol


----------



## Aramagedon

Abii said:


> I didn't say that! lol. I'm pretty sure I didn't say that cuz his poll ratings were down for the whole of past year. I'm gonna deny it
> 
> The only bad thing about Justin is his pro muslim immigration stance. He's letting a lot of Syrian refugees come in and he's pro freedom of religion and all that (which is how a true progressive should be like). Personally though, I wish he wasn't this nice. I feel like a lot of white progressives in the West are naive. They have kind hearts and they think people are naturally all good and that once you bring them in and be nice to them, they're gonna become civilized. A lot of these Afghan/Syrian refugees that come to Canada will be nothing but a pain in the *** in the future. Not too long ago an Afghan man killed his children for gheyrat reasons (can't remember the details).
> 
> 
> For what? Being out to lunch all the time? It's okay, you can't help it. You grew up in a messed up society. I don't blame you for being a religious conspiracy theorist. Just remember, facts, figures, numbers and science should be your only guidelines in life. Religion, fallacies, conspiracies and general illogical backwardness should be shunned.
> 
> 
> That was always weird to me too. But if I had to guess why, I think it was more about a hate towards Middle Eastern *** backwardness and crazy Arab/Afghan/Pakistani Muslim refugees and immigrants that come to Canada than a love for Israel, although he was certainly very pro Israel to begin with.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Copy/pasting this from Persianfootball.com. Originally posted by Bi-Honar


Na vase inke behet fosh daram 

Anyway Mosa be dine khod Isa be dine khod


----------



## Abii

2800 said:


> Na vase inke behet fosh daram
> 
> Anyway Mosa be dine khod Isa be dine khod


You don't have to apologize to anyone for the way you talk. I don't. I don't expect others to apologize to me. 

Mosa be dine khod, Isa be dine khod nashod harf. As I said, there's only science, logic and reason. Right and wrong. True and false. Conspiracy theories and scientific explanations. Religion vs belief in humanity's potential and greatness etc... You can choose to be wrong and have faith in your conspiracy theories and religion, but understand that you're wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Abii said:


> You don't have to apologize to anyone for the way you talk. I don't. I don't expect others to apologize to me.
> 
> Mosa be dine khod, Isa be dine khod nashod harf. As I said, there's only science, logic and reason. Right and wrong. True and false. Conspiracy theories and scientific explanations. Religion vs belief in humanity's potential and greatness etc... You can choose to be wrong and have faith in your conspiracy theories and religion, but understand that you're wrong.


I am a proud Muslim . I'll talk about this matter with you later.


----------



## haman10

Breaking: 7.7 magnitude quake jolts pakistan and Afghanistan and iran .

North of Pakistan is the center. 

Any more news ? @desertfighter @haviZsultan 

Are u guys safe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

haman10 said:


> Breaking: 7.7 magnitude quake jolts pakistan and Afghanistan and iran .
> 
> North of Pakistan is the center.
> 
> Any more news ? @desertfighter @haviZsultan
> 
> Are u guys safe ?


Well I am outside the country so I am safe. But this reminds of the 2005 quake. It was horrible and even though I was outside I sent supplies back home. I hope all is well and all are safe. The poorest have the most poorly built houses without adherence to earthquake proof measures. As is common they will be the first to suffer. It is a sad reality of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

haviZsultan said:


> Well I am outside the country so I am safe. But this reminds of the 2005 quake. It was horrible and even though I was outside I sent supplies back home. I hope all is well and all are safe. The poorest have the most poorly built houses without adherence to earthquake proof measures. As is common they will be the first to suffer. It is a sad reality of life.


My prayers to your people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> living in first world is like playing life on easy mode.


Hi dude, how's the life going on there?
Man, you might not recognized it, but I do believe you have just made the best description of the third millennium. In all aspects I'm looking it, it's just great and perfect. 
Sure a life in a first world society has its ups and downs, has its highs and lows but for sure the best way to describe it in compare to a living in a third world country, is to call it a play on easy mode.
One damn mistake in a third world country like Iran, and you are all done, all those complication of relations and all those misery of living in a wild world of untrained individuals aka third world. So let me once again mention that you nailed it bro, you nailed it.

BTW, @rahi2357 @Abii @Sinan @rmi5 & @others hi guys, hope you guys all be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Hi dude, how's the life going on there?
> Man, you might not recognized it, but I do believe you have just made the best description of the third millennium. In all aspects I'm looking it, it's just great and perfect.
> Sure a life in a first world society has its ups and downs, has its highs and lows but for sure the best way to describe it in compare to a living in a third world country, is to call it a play on easy mode.
> One damn mistake in a third world country like Iran, and you are all done, all those complication of relations and all those misery of living in a wild world of untrained individuals aka third world. So let me once again mention that you nailed it bro, you nailed it.
> 
> BTW, @rahi2357 @Abii @Sinan @rmi5 & @others hi guys, hope you guys all be fine.



Mate, a bit irrelevant but i want to say some thing.

2 Weeks ago i went to "Aksaray" (palace of Erdoğan) because of business. The moment you enter the palace, it felt that i was in a different country. I have not seen such a luxurious building in Turkey ever.

This the ceiling of Mall in dubai.






You can see pipes, wires going along the ceiling, yes ? In Aksaray, whole ceiling of the garage have been covered with aluminium suspended ceiling. 





I have never seen a garage (thousands of m2, it like a small city itself) in the world which has been covered with a suspended ceiling. And the garage was so clean, i mean eat of the floor,clean. We are not a rich country or a first world country. But our president shows off like that....with my tax money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Tasua:

آلبوم تصاوير

Notice the true right hand of the leader.


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Mate, a bit irrelevant but i want to say some thing.
> 
> 2 Weeks ago i went to "Aksaray" (palace of Erdoğan) because of business. The moment you enter the palace, it felt that i was in a different country. I have not seen such a luxurious building in Turkey ever.
> 
> This the ceiling of Mall in dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see pipes, wires going along the ceiling, yes ? In Aksaray, whole ceiling of the garage have been covered with aluminium suspended ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a garage (thousands of m2, it like a small city itself) in the world which has been covered with a suspended ceiling. And the garage was so clean, i mean eat of the floor,clean. We are not a rich country or a first world country. But our president shows off like that....with my tax money.


I don't really know that Erdogan guy except some random information via some biased internet websites, and honestly speaking I'm in no position to judge the guy as it's the absolute duty of turkey citizens to judge the man, but one thing you should be aware of is the fact that Turkey as a country and Turkish nation are at least a two and a half light years ahead of other ME countries if boasting and exaggeration is the problem there, cause in third world countries like the one I'm from the common picture is the authorities and the men in power sitting cross legged on mats in front of cameras while their sons riding the million dollar Porsches in background. I mean you gotta admit the squandering and boasting is all the way much better than hypocrisy and duplicity.
BTW, I don't see turkey a country of no carbo-hydrate reserves that is craving to reach the world's top standards in human technology and economy indices a third world country, and I would consider that an insult to compare Turkey with other middle eastern 3'rd worlder nations. 
PS: Have you ever been in London?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Saif al-Arab
You thank then unthank my posts! Funny!

Btw don't u have any work? I see u're almost always online.

I think u've stack to your pc lol.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Sinan said:


> Mate, a bit irrelevant but i want to say some thing.
> 
> 2 Weeks ago i went to "Aksaray" (palace of Erdoğan) because of business. The moment you enter the palace, it felt that i was in a different country. I have not seen such a luxurious building in Turkey ever.
> 
> This the ceiling of Mall in dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see pipes, wires going along the ceiling, yes ? In Aksaray, whole ceiling of the garage have been covered with aluminium suspended ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a garage (thousands of m2, it like a small city itself) in the world which has been covered with a suspended ceiling. And the garage was so clean, i mean eat of the floor,clean. We are not a rich country or a first world country. But our president shows off like that....with my tax money.


Our parking garages look like the top one, Erdo may have Mysophobia. That seriously looks like a hospital. Is there a car wash at the opening?


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Our parking garages look like the top one, Erdo may have Mysophobia. That seriously looks like a hospital. Is there a car wash at the opening?


Nothing comes good from er'dog.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> I see u're almost always online.


And you would know because you're online spying? Bromance!


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> And you would know because you're online spying? Bromance!


No I see he is always present and almost comment in every thread and every thread that is about saudia he comments rapidly...

I feel pity for him for massive waste of time to be honest.


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> Hi dude, how's the life going on there?
> Man, you might not recognized it, but I do believe you have just made the best description of the third millennium. In all aspects I'm looking it, it's just great and perfect.
> Sure a life in a first world society has its ups and downs, has its highs and lows but for sure the best way to describe it in compare to a living in a third world country, is to call it a play on easy mode.
> One damn mistake in a third world country like Iran, and you are all done, all those complication of relations and all those misery of living in a wild world of untrained individuals aka third world. So let me once again mention that you nailed it bro, you nailed it.
> 
> BTW, @rahi2357 @Abii @Sinan @rmi5 & @others hi guys, hope you guys all be fine.


Good bro, hope you are doing well too, you should post more here, i enjoy your postings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> Tasua:
> 
> آلبوم تصاوير
> 
> Notice the true right hand of the leader.



Are you serious?


----------



## Abii

New said:


> Hi dude, how's the life going on there?
> Man, you might not recognized it, but I do believe you have just made the best description of the third millennium. In all aspects I'm looking it, it's just great and perfect.
> Sure a life in a first world society has its ups and downs, has its highs and lows but for sure the best way to describe it in compare to a living in a third world country, is to call it a play on easy mode.
> One damn mistake in a third world country like Iran, and you are all done, all those complication of relations and all those misery of living in a wild world of untrained individuals aka third world. So let me once again mention that you nailed it bro, you nailed it.
> 
> BTW, @rahi2357 @Abii @Sinan @rmi5 & @others hi guys, hope you guys all be fine.


I'm good, thanks man. rmi is no longer posting here. He's gone. Although he's probably reading some stuff here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> I wish, our were like him a little bit....


I know you didn't like it, but as far as the language is concerned, he was pretty accurate and crisp in his pronunciation!


New said:


> I don't really know that Erdogan guy except some random information via some biased internet ......



In your judgment, are Iranians "as people" more secular than Turks? Despite the appearance, I have always felt that Turks _might_ be more religious than Iranians, though Turks are more, for the lack of a better word, "westernized" when compared to Iranians. I honestly felt a little alien among Turks when I have been to their country, more may be than what I had felt when I was _accidentally _interacting with Iranians in Canada and the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

I was very good friends with a Turkish girl in university (international student). She was super secular, but called herself Muslim. Out-drank me in parties (not very hard to do actually, as much as I hate to admit it lol), but refused to eat bacon or pork when we went to restaurants. She used to say that most Turks are like that and they all drink etc... but proudly call themselves Muslims and believe in god.

I think the difference is between our secular demographics. In Turkey, religion has never been forced down their throats, so Islam has kind of infused into their culture and everybody is more or less Muslim in their own way. In Iran, religion is either seen as a source of ultimate pride and the identity is built around it (check out 2800's posts) or it's seen as a disease. Most secular Iranians try to distance themselves from the religion, even if they believe in god. That's why when you were in Vancouver you probably didn't see any elements of Islam in our day to day lives. In North America and Europe, I definitely think Iranians are more secular and anti-religion than Turks. But back home, it's the reverse, although we can't truly compare until the theocracy either evolves or dissolves.

=========================================================================

In completely unrelated news, Justin mother fucking Bieber finally released a catchy tune. I heard this on the radio today and had no idea he was responsible for it. Not bad actually. Our boy is growing up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

2800 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> You thank then unthank my posts! Funny!
> 
> Btw don't u have any work? I see u're almost always online.
> 
> I think u've stack to your pc lol.



By mistake. What does it matter anyway? Do you want me to thank your "highly interesting" posts? I can do that if that means no trolling from your part.

I am almost only active during the evening and at night. While I am active, I do tend to engage in a lot of discussions. So while others use hours to write 5 posts, I can occasionally write 30 posts in the span of 2 hours. Other than that I am updating quite a few threads that I once created once every two weeks or so. That does not mean that I am here 24/7. I probably spend less time here than most, including yourself.

You should not really worry about me as I have experienced more adventures in my life than many people have in their entire lifespans despite my young age. I have probably lived and studied in more countries than you have visited.

I have a student position at one of the world's leading pharmaceutical companies. What about you? Other than obviously "spying" on my online active on some Pakistani forum and obsessing about the 450 million Arabs 24/7? But don't worry my time in the upcoming months won't allow me to be here too much so you will have a Swedish buffet in front of you. No need to worry bro!

Anyway since I am here, how are you doing @ResurgentIran ? Any news since the last time we talked?

@Full Moon

In France and Denmark the Turkish community (the Kurds are included here) are not much different than the average Pakistani, Afghan, Algerian, Moroccan, Tunisian, Iraqi, Palestinian, Syrian, Lebanese, Egyptian, Yemeni etc. communities when it comes to religion. At least this is my personal experience but on the other hand many of the Muslims in Europe tend to be more religious than the natives of the ME. Or at least they often pretend to be that in public.

What is common among all the Muslim groups is that there is a much greater tendency to accept alcohol intake than pork consumption. This too, as you might know, is no different in the Arab world and the Muslim world as a whole.
At times this is quite hilarious as you can have drunk Muslim guys/girls (some even under the influence of narcotics) returning home from a night out and stopping by at the local kebab/shawarma/falafel/pizza shop, but God forbid that their food will contain pork. I have seen this from close hand numerous times and it's quite a sight. Somehow few ever question the hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Saif al-Arab said:


> By mistake. What does it matter anyway? Do you want me to thank your "highly interesting" posts? I can do that if that means no trolling from your part.
> 
> I am almost only active during the evening and at night. While I am active, I do tend to engage in a lot of discussions. So while others use hours to write 5 posts, I can occasionally write 30 posts in the span of 2 hours. Other than that I am updating quite a few threads that I once created once every two weeks or so. That does not mean that I am here 24/7. I probably spend less time here than most, including yourself.
> 
> You should not really worry about me as I have experienced more adventures in my life than many people have in their entire lifespans despite my young age. I have probably lived and studied in more countries than you have visited.
> 
> I have a student position at one of the world's leading pharmaceutical companies. What about you? Other than obviously "spying" on my online active on some Pakistani forum and obsessing about the 450 million Arabs 24/7? But don't worry my time in the upcoming months won't allow me to be here too much so you will have a Swedish buffet in front of you. No need to worry bro!
> 
> Anyway since I am here, how are you doing @ResurgentIran ? Any news since the last time we talked?
> 
> @Full Moon
> 
> In France and Denmark the Turkish community (the Kurds are included here) are not much different than the average Pakistani, Afghan, Algerian, Moroccan, Tunisian, Iraqi, Palestinian, Syrian, Lebanese, Egyptian, Yemeni etc. communities when it comes to religion. At least this is my personal experience but on the other hand many of the Muslims in Europe tend to be more religious than the natives of the ME. Or at least they often pretend to be that in public.
> 
> What is common among all the Muslim groups is that there is a much greater tendency to accept alcohol intake than pork consumption. This too, as you might know, is no different in the Arab world and the Muslim world as a whole.
> At times this is quite hilarious as you can have drunk Muslim guys/girls (some even under the influence of narcotics) returning home from a night out and stopping by at the local kebab/shawarma/falafel/pizza shop, but God forbid that their food will contain pork. I have seen this from close hand numerous times and it's quite a sight. Somehow few ever question the hypocrisy.


I thought you liked my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

2800 said:


> I thought you liked my post.



Look, I don't know you personally but I am sure that you are a nice guy like most people here and in general. We have had our silly discussions in the past but you should know that I hardly ever mean what I write. I will ask @WebMaster to unban you from the ME and Africa section of PDF if you promise me not to provoke the Arab users on PDF. Leave your criticism for the incompetent Arab regimes (by large) instead, just like we Arab users generally do the other way around.

There is really no need for idiotic discussions to occur on the internet.

Also, please don't talk behind my back. Nobody likes that. I prefer being straight with people and so should you.

I will leave before @Serpentine bans me so take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> I will leave before @Serpentine bans me so take care.


We may disagree on 99.999...9% of topics, but I am not one of those loser guys to abuse my power and take 'revenge' like this, no reason to do it.

I had also thought of that before, that the reason you don't post in this section is being afraid of getting banned or receiving infractions from me, but let me assure you, you are welcome here as much as any other member, and chances of you getting infraction from me is the same as receiving infraction from any other member of Moderator team, actually to be honest, it is actually much less likely. You can ask others.

I rarely issue infractions or ban anyone, unless it's really necessary. Actually I'm being blamed by some Iranian members for acting like this and being 'too soft' and sometimes, they are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> We may disagree on 99.999...9% of topics, but I am not one of those loser guys to abuse my power and take 'revenge' like this, no reason to do it.
> 
> I had also thought of that before, that the reason you don't post in this section is being afraid of getting banned or receiving infractions from me, but let me assure you, you are welcome here as much as any other member, and chances of you getting infraction from me is the same as receiving infraction from any other member of Moderator team, actually to be honest, it is actually much less likely. You can ask others.
> 
> I rarely issue infractions or ban anyone, unless it's really necessary Actually I'm being blamed by some Iranian members for acting like this and being too soft and sometimes, they are right.



I was actually joking. I should have used a smiley or made it more obvious that I was sarcastic.

I am not sure that we disagree with each 99,9% of the time. In fact I highly doubt this. We have not really discussed anything in depth other than the Syrian and Yemeni conflicts. What does that really tell about a person's views or personality? Almost nothing.

My view about the Arab world/MENA region/Muslim world is that there is need for political and social reforms and that absolute dictators, whatever ideology they might have, should be reformed or removed. I am not sure if you share this view but it would surprise me if you believed that status quo was healthy.

I don't post here because I am afraid of any bans or infractions (I have never been that, lol, believe me) but simply because I mostly post on the ME/Africa and Europe sections and the Arab section instead.

@Full Moon seems to be the only active Arab user here and he seems to do a good job on his own. I am sure that you guys "love" his presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Saif al-Arab said:


> Look, I don't know you personally but I am sure that you are a nice guy like most people here and in general. We have had our silly discussions in the past but you should know that I hardly ever mean what I write. I will ask @WebMaster to unban you from the ME and Africa section of PDF if you promise me not to provoke the Arab users on PDF. Leave your criticism for the incompetent Arab regimes (by large) instead, just like we Arab users generally do the other way around.
> 
> There is really no need for idiotic discussions to occur on the internet.
> 
> Also, please don't talk behind my back. Nobody likes that. I prefer being straight with people and so should you.
> 
> I will leave before @Serpentine bans me so take care.


Sorry for late answer I had a minor internet problem.


I don't hate you also but I don't know why are u that harsh against me. I hate Saudi regime not arabs or even Saudis. I have told it to webmaster if he wants unban if not, it is ok. I can't promise to not create threads against Saudi regime.

Here is just internet in real life I'm sure we could be friends.

PS. you're very welcome to be in Iranian threads if you don't troll like @Full Moon 


Saif al-Arab said:


> I was actually joking. I should have used a smiley or made it more obvious that I was sarcastic.
> 
> I am not sure that we disagree with each 99,9% of the time. In fact I highly doubt this. We have not really discussed anything in depth other than the Syrian and Yemeni conflicts. What does that really tell about a person's views or personality? Almost nothing.
> 
> My view about the Arab world/MENA region/Muslim world is that there is need for political and social reforms and that absolute dictators, whatever ideology they might have, should be reformed or removed. I am not sure if you share this view but it would surprise me if you believed that status quo was healthy.
> 
> I don't post here because I am afraid of any bans or infractions (I have never been that, lol, believe me) but simply because I mostly post on the ME/Africa and Europe sections and the Arab section instead.
> 
> @Full Moon seems to be the only active Arab user here and he seems to do a good job on his own. I am sure that you guys "love" his presence.


Sepi very very rately give a person infraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

As a person that used to drink, I will tell you it's a waste of time. I quit due to religious reasons, but mostly because I like to be in control of everything. If I start doing something too much, I will quit cold turkey for months. With drinking, I never got back into it because I am not an alcoholic, and not dependent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

2800 said:


> I don't hate you also but I don't know why are u that harsh against me. I hate Saudi regime not arabs or even Saudis. I have told it to webmaster if he wants unban if doesn't, it is ok. I can't promise to not create threads against Saudi regime.
> 
> Here is just internet in real life I'm sure we could be friends.
> 
> 
> Sepi very very rately give a person infraction.



I don't hate any user (s) on some Pakistani forum (or the internet as a whole for that matter) that I have never met personally let alone any people or countries. I have hardly had any serious conflicts with people in real life. I simply have a tendency to reply in the same manner as the person who attacks me. Whether online or in real life. It's quickly forgot though afterwards.That has it's good and bad sides.

I do not care about the House of Saud or other Arab/Muslim regimes. You can insult them all you want to. Where I make the distinction is when the attack is aimed at people/country x or y as a whole.

Troll fights/discussions are obviously not serious discussions so I won't include that as the nature of such "discussions" are obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't hate any user (s) on some Pakistani forum (or the internet as a whole for that matter) that I have never met personally let alone any people or countries. I have hardly had any serious conflicts with people in real life. I simply have a tendency to reply in the same manner as the person who attacks me. Whether online or in real life. It's quickly forgot though afterwards.That has it's good and bad sides.
> 
> I do not care about the House of Saud or other Arab/Muslim regimes. You can insult them all you want to. Where I make the distinction is when the attack is aimed at people/country x or y as a whole.


Ok let's see. I hope we remain friends and adults.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> Look, I don't know you personally but I am sure that you are a nice guy like most people here and in general. We have had our silly discussions in the past but you should know that I hardly ever mean what I write. I will ask @WebMaster to unban you from the ME and Africa section of PDF if you promise me not to provoke the Arab users on PDF. Leave your criticism for the incompetent Arab regimes (by large) instead, just like we Arab users generally do the other way around.
> 
> There is really no need for idiotic discussions to occur on the internet.
> 
> Also, please don't talk behind my back. Nobody likes that. I prefer being straight with people and so should you.
> 
> I will leave before @Serpentine bans me so take care.



Dude, since you are here, why do you constantly insult Iranians using very racist terms such as majoos and heroin addicts? You can make your point without being so racist about a nation of 80 million people. Even your constant use of "Farsis" is insulting since Fars is just one part of Iran.


----------



## New

Abii said:


> I'm good, thanks man. rmi is no longer posting here. He's gone. Although he's probably reading some stuff here and there.



Oh, that's a pity and we sure miss him, however I hope him all the bests, and would be more than happy to see him back. 
Anyway I'm happy you are doing fine, bro.



Full Moon said:


> In your judgment, are Iranians "as people" more secular than Turks? Despite the appearance, I have always felt that Turks _might_ be more religious than Iranians, though Turks are more, for the lack of a better word, "westernized" when compared to Iranians. I honestly felt a little alien among Turks when I have been to their country, more may be than what I had felt when I was _accidentally _interacting with Iranians in Canada and the U.S


Hi man, I've got to tell you that I have a strange feeling you might not be from SA, anyway I also got to say that I somehow enjoy your posts too.
About the question, Let's say in my belief it's not that important how the people at the moment are but the most important is how do we want them to be.
Have you ever seen a compressed spring to directly follow a trajectory into the balancing point? It's as simple as plain math that a once reached the extreme would also bounce into the opposite boundaries of extremity. And it's not just about an specific nation, cause you also can find Voltaire and Spinoza rising from a rigid medieval Europe.
So let's say it shouldn't be about either the very spring pressed into the extreme jumps to the ultimate boundaries or no, but one wise mind would question the intentions of the one pressing that spring.
Does that pressed spring ultimately rest into the balancing point? sure it does. How much that costs and how long that takes? it's where the differences arise, and the answer lies beneath the number of people choosing to attend libraries or to kneel at a pulpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

Madali said:


> Dude, since you are here, why do you constantly insult Iranians using very racist terms such as majoos and heroin addicts? You can make your point without being so racist about a nation of 80 million people. Even your constant use of "Farsis" is insulting since Fars is just one part of Iran.



Iranians and Arabs must be racist and insult each other online, otherwise there will be no entertainment. Imagine a world where everybody is bro's with each other. That would be so boring.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ChittaChaudhry said:


> As a person that used to drink, I will tell you it's a waste of time. I quit due to religious reasons, but mostly because I like to be in control of everything. If I start doing something too much, I will quit cold turkey for months. With drinking, I never got back into it because I am not an alcoholic, and not dependent.



I have not admitted it here on PDF yet but I used to drink as well, Razpak. I don't anymore though as I don't have the need for it nor does weekly drinking fit my current lifestyle. I still go out though. Almost every Muslim I know here in Europe, regardless of origin, has a similar story to tell. We are all sinners anyway and I never claimed to be a saint.




Madali said:


> Dude, since you are here, why do you constantly insult Iranians using very racist terms such as majoos and heroin addicts? You can make your point without being so racist about a nation of 80 million people. Even your constant use of "Farsis" is insulting since Fars is just one part of Iran.



Why are you writing nonsense dude? I think that I have used the word "majoos" once or twice as a reply to Iranian trolls who wrote "Wahhabi" and other nonsense. In general anti-Arab content which is frequent. I have used heroin addicts (a few days ago) once before to describe Hazara and Iranian mercenaries who were fighting in Syria. You saw that post and I gave you the reason for that. You can search my user history here. I never attack anyone out of nowhere.

You know fully well that there are a few Iranian users who have a habit of insulting Arabs out of nowhere. I occasionally reply to them in a similar manner and that's where all my bans originate from.

Lastly I have never claimed to be a saint nor do I hate any people or country. You are of course entitled to believe otherwise.

Dude, ever since you joined you have almost only attacked Arabs, Arab countries etc. while you apparently claim to have been born in the UAE. You never acknowledged any wrongdoings done by the Iranian regime. At least I am criticizing Arab regimes openly almost daily. Just take a look at how many threads you have made about KSA. All negative. Don't tell me that you are a saint here.

Tell me sincerely how many Arab users on PDF are making threads about Iran or commenting on Iranian matters other than @Full Moon or when replying to Iranian comments that evolve around internal Arab matters be they in KSA, Yemen, Iraq or Syria?

Anyway now we are having this type of discussion that is a waste of time. Anyway I can assure you that I won't have any arguments with any Iranian user if there were no provocations/meddling/insults aimed at Arabs beforehand. I have cordial ties with a few Iranian users whom I have never discussed with on such matters due to obvious reasons.

Please don't force me to write another novel. I don't have a problem with you dude but it seems that you want me banned because I disagree with you on some regional affairs. Your table, the likeliness of us ever meeting let alone discovering that we once had a user on a Pakistani forum, is as likely as KSA and Iran becoming shinning democracies tomorrow morning.

Besides as I already wrote before, what I write as a reply to insults, during trolling is hardly ever anything serious or something I truly believe it. Come on. I had my number of discussions with Arabs as well and many other nationalities. If there were Martian users here I would probably have engaged with them too and disagreed on some fronts. That does not mean that I hate Mars or Martians.

Besides I am much younger than you so let me have my moments.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@2800 ghashang ridi tou thread ba mention kardan yek troll .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> @2800 ghashang ridi tou thread ba mention kardan yek troll .


I think friendship is the best thing dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

New said:


> Oh, that's a pity and we sure miss him, however I hope him all the bests, and would be more than happy to see him back.
> Anyway I'm happy you are doing fine, bro.
> 
> 
> Hi man, I've got to tell you that I have a strange feeling you might not be from SA, anyway I also got to say that I somehow enjoy your posts too.
> About the question, Let's say in my belief it's not that important how the people at the moment are but the most important is how do we want them to be.
> Have you ever seen a compressed spring to directly follow a trajectory into the balancing point? It's as simple as plain math that a once reached the extreme would also bounce into the opposite boundaries of extremity. And it's not just about an specific nation, cause you also can find Voltaire and Spinoza rising from a rigid medieval Europe.
> So let's say it shouldn't be about either the very spring pressed into the extreme jumps to the ultimate boundaries or no, but one wise mind would question the intentions of the one pressing that spring.
> Does that pressed spring ultimately rest into the balancing point? sure it does. How much that costs and how long that takes? it's where the differences arise, and the answer lies beneath the number of people choosing to attend libraries or to kneel at a pulpit.



Thank you for the answer dude. Actually, I am from KSA. Born and raised in it, and will be buried under its endless sands....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> Have you ever seen a compressed spring to directly follow a trajectory into the balancing point? It's as simple as plain math that a once reached the extreme would also bounce into the opposite boundaries of extremity. And it's not just about an specific nation, cause you also can find Voltaire and Spinoza rising from a rigid medieval Europe.
> So let's say it shouldn't be about either the very spring pressed into the extreme jumps to the ultimate boundaries or no, but one wise mind would question the intentions of the one pressing that spring.
> Does that pressed spring ultimately rest into the balancing point? sure it does. How much that costs and how long that takes? it's where the differences arise, and the answer lies beneath the number of people choosing to attend libraries or to kneel at a pulpit.



I hated the Hooks law and everything about it since high school. Your post just reminded me of that.



Saif al-Arab said:


> Why are you writing nonsense dude? I think that I have used the word "majoos" once or twice as a reply to Iranian trolls who wrote "Wahhabi" and other nonsense. In general anti-Arab content which is frequent. I have used heroin addicts (a few days ago) once before to describe Hazara and Iranian mercenaries who were fighting in Syria. You saw that post and I gave you the reason for that. You can search my user history here. I never attack anyone out of nowhere.
> 
> You know fully well that there are a few Iranian users who have a habit of insulting Arabs out of nowhere. I occasionally reply to them in a similar manner and that's where all my bans originate from.
> 
> Lastly I have never claimed to be a saint nor do I hate any people or country. You are of course entitled to believe otherwise.
> 
> Dude, ever since you joined you have almost only attacked Arabs, Arab countries etc. while you apparently claim to have been born in the UAE. You never acknowledged any wrongdoings done by the Iranian regime. At least I am criticizing Arab regimes openly almost daily. Just take a look at how many threads you have made about KSA. All negative. Don't tell me that you are a saint here.
> 
> Tell me sincerely how many Arab users on PDF are making threads about Iran or commenting on Iranian matters other than @Full Moon or when replying to Iranian comments that evolve around internal Arab matters be they in KSA, Yemen, Iraq or Syria?
> 
> Anyway now we are having this type of discussion that is a waste of time. Anyway I can assure you that I won't have any arguments with any Iranian user if there were no provocations/meddling/insults aimed at Arabs beforehand. I have cordial ties with a few Iranian users whom I have never discussed with on such matters due to obvious reasons.
> 
> Please don't force me to write another novel. I don't have a problem with you dude but it seems that you want me banned because I disagree with you on some regional affairs. Your table, the likeliness of us ever meeting let alone discovering that we once had a user on a Pakistani forum, is as likely as KSA and Iran becoming shinning democracies tomorrow morning.
> 
> Besides as I already wrote before, what I write as a reply to insults, during trolling is hardly ever anything serious or something I truly believe it. Come on. I had my number of discussions with Arabs as well and many other nationalities. If there were Martian users here I would probably have engaged with them too and disagreed on some fronts. That does not mean that I hate Mars or Martians.
> 
> Besides I am much younger than you so let me have my moments.
> 
> Cheers.


How the f*** do you type so much in just few minutes? Any secrets you can tell us?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

New said:


> Oh, that's a pity and we sure miss him, however I hope him all the bests, and would be more than happy to see him back.
> Anyway I'm happy you are doing fine, bro.
> 
> 
> Hi man, I've got to tell you that I have a strange feeling you might not be from SA, anyway I also got to say that I somehow enjoy your posts too.
> About the question, Let's say in my belief it's not that important how the people at the moment are but the most important is how do we want them to be.
> Have you ever seen a compressed spring to directly follow a trajectory into the balancing point? It's as simple as plain math that a once reached the extreme would also bounce into the opposite boundaries of extremity. And it's not just about an specific nation, cause you also can find Voltaire and Spinoza rising from a rigid medieval Europe.
> So let's say it shouldn't be about either the very spring pressed into the extreme jumps to the ultimate boundaries or no, but one wise mind would question the intentions of the one pressing that spring.
> Does that pressed spring ultimately rest into the balancing point? sure it does. How much that costs and how long that takes? it's where the differences arise, and the answer lies beneath the number of people choosing to attend libraries or to kneel at a pulpit.


Do you think reliance on an ideology (root cause of religious extremism) is only a symptom of a much wider problem in the third world? Most of the time, I get the impressimpression that many people accross the third world want to see their countries develop but they are not ready to do what it takes to achieve it, so some people are under the impression that fully implementing an ideology will act as a shortcut for success. They have a rosy picture about something that is yet to be tested although it would clearly be a failure. Best example is hazzy here who thinks if islamists take over, the entire region will be showered with roses. For entire third world in general, any other ideology from communism to even democracy can be substitute based on what region we are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> I hated the Hooks law and everything about it since high school. Your post just reminded me of that.
> 
> 
> How the f*** do you type so much in just few minutes? Any secrets you can tell us?


He's a boxer fighter. Probably strong hands...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> I think friendship is the best thing dude.


please don't give me that crap .

Friendship with who ? terrorist psychopaths ? they can make friends with my *** .

right now i'm very "asabani" from sth that happened some 15 mins ago with another psycho .

shoar nade halam bad mishe


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

2800 said:


> He's a boxer. Probably strong hands...



There's other ways to work out your hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> How the f*** do you type so much in just few minutes? Any secrets you can tell us?


thats how trolls roll .



ChittaChaudhry said:


> There's other ways to work out your hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> I have not admitted it here on PDF yet but I used to drink as well, Razpak. I don't anymore though as I don't have the need for it nor does weekly drinking fit my current lifestyle. I still go out though. Almost every Muslim I know here in Europe, regardless of origin, has a similar story to tell. We are all sinners anyway and I never claimed to be a saint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you writing nonsense dude? I think that I have used the word "majoos" once or twice as a reply to Iranian trolls who wrote "Wahhabi" and other nonsense. In general anti-Arab content which is frequent. I have used heroin addicts (a few days ago) once before to describe Hazara and Iranian mercenaries who were fighting in Syria. You saw that post and I gave you the reason for that. You can search my user history here. I never attack anyone out of nowhere.
> 
> You know fully well that there are a few Iranian users who have a habit of insulting Arabs out of nowhere. I occasionally reply to them in a similar manner and that's where all my bans originate from.
> 
> Lastly I have never claimed to be a saint nor do I hate any people or country. You are of course entitled to believe otherwise.
> 
> Dude, ever since you joined you have almost only attacked Arabs, Arab countries etc. while you apparently claim to have been born in the UAE. You never acknowledged any wrongdoings done by the Iranian regime. At least I am criticizing Arab regimes openly almost daily. Just take a look at how many threads you have made about KSA. All negative. Don't tell me that you are a saint here.
> 
> Tell me sincerely how many Arab users on PDF are making threads about Iran or commenting on Iranian matters other than @Full Moon or when replying to Iranian comments that evolve around internal Arab matters be they in KSA, Yemen, Iraq or Syria?
> 
> Anyway now we are having this type of discussion that is a waste of time. Anyway I can assure you that I won't have any arguments with any Iranian user if there were no provocations/meddling/insults aimed at Arabs beforehand. I have cordial ties with a few Iranian users whom I have never discussed with on such matters due to obvious reasons.
> 
> Please don't force me to write another novel. I don't have a problem with you dude but it seems that you want me banned because I disagree with you on some regional affairs. Your table, the likeliness of us ever meeting let alone discovering that we once had a user on a Pakistani forum, is as likely as KSA and Iran becoming shinning democracies tomorrow morning.
> 
> Besides as I already wrote before, what I write as a reply to insults, during trolling is hardly ever anything serious or something I truly believe it. Come on. I had my number of discussions with Arabs as well and many other nationalities. If there were Martian users here I would probably have engaged with them too and disagreed on some fronts. That does not mean that I hate Mars or Martians.
> 
> Besides I am much younger than you so let me have my moments.
> 
> Cheers.




I critize the government of Saudi Arabia and there is no harm in you critizing the Islamic Republic of Iran. That's why we are here discussing politics. If we were all on the same side, then there is nothing to discuss.

But I never have attacked Arabs. If you find me attacking Arabs, please point it out to me, and I will apologize and if it is racist, I will edit my post. I don't think me being online gives me an excuse to be racist. Those trolling days are behind me. As you mentioned, I am older, and my trolling days were in early 00s and late 90s!

Let me also mention that I don't like Iranians being racist either. I specially cringe whenever anyone says things like "sand nigger" or "Arab negroids". I feel ashamed when an Iranian uses terms like that. If there was an " unlike" button, I'd be pressing it left and right.

Anyway, this chill thread is good to chill out, haha. So peace bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> please don't give me that crap .
> 
> Friendship with who ? terrorist psychopaths ? they can make friends with my *** .
> 
> right now i'm very "asabani" from sth that happened some 15 mins ago with another psycho .
> 
> shoar nade halam bad mishe


Baba ino pak kon age ba in refigh nashim kerm mirize. Man midunam daram chikar mikonam. Chi shode hala ?
He's not Dr.Thrax.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> sands





Full Moon said:


> Born and raised in it


must have been a traumatic experience .

kid's show in KSA :


----------



## Full Moon

Let's leave guys, akhoond @haman10 has just ruined the party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Let's leave guys, akhoond @haman10 has ruined the party


Yeah get back to the Party houthis are throwing you . crews of the saudi naval ship are calling you names for being late 

Rest in Hell by the way 

bye wahhabite .


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> I am a proud Muslim . I'll talk about this matter with you later.


Are you really trying to talk of sanitation and health to a street homeless addicted junky!!? Come on buddy... He sold whatever he had or not for a penny already... It is like trying to get an already corrupted body in a grave to life by CPR!



scythian500 said:


> Are you really trying to talk of sanitation and health to a street homeless addicted junky!!? Come on buddy... He sold whatever he had or not for a penny already... It is like trying to get an already corrupted body in a grave to life by CPR!


in yaroo va amsale oon hamoonayee hastand ke baraye gereftane passporte ye keshvar be khate akhar reside began ke ma az ghabl az tavalod gay boodim va hazerim be tak taketoon ino sabet konim be sharti ke passo bedin!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

haman10 said:


> Yeah get back to the Party houthis are throwing you . crews of the saudi naval ship are calling you names for being late
> 
> Rest in Hell by the way
> 
> bye wahhabite .



This. This is what we all want to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> How the f*** do you type so much in just few minutes? Any secrets you can tell us?



I don't think that there are any secrets behind it at all. Nor do I think that I type as fast as you think I do.

But like everything else it's a combination of practice, experience AND too many written assignments throughout the years starting from my early school years to my current "university life".

That and having access to a computer since a very early age. To be honest with you, I have always liked to write as well. This helps as well I guess.

Besides since English is not my mother tongue, I have always tried to improve it by using it actively. PDF has been of great help too.

Dude, you don't have to "envy" anyone on this front. At least judging from past discussions.

@Madali

Well, I apologize as well. I think the sane users here will know that the occasional troll discussion is what it is and that there is nothing more serious behind it. Peace to you as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> I don't think that there are any secrets behind it at all. Nor do I think that I type as fast as you think I do.
> 
> But like everything else it's a combination of practice, experience AND too many written assignments throughout the years starting from my early school years to my current "university life".
> 
> That and having access to a computer since a very early age. To be honest with you, I have always liked to write as well.
> 
> Dude, you don't have to "envy" anyone on this front. At least judging from past discussions.



No I actually don't envy. Actually I type pretty fast myself and I'm satisfied with my speed, but sometimes, you write like a long article in just minutes. It's not impossible, but it's a very good speed you have there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Azizam said:


> Do you think reliance on an ideology (root cause of religious extremism) is only a symptom of a much wider problem in the third world?


I hardly put an answer of yes or no, but here for the moment I'd like to give yes a go. As it's those whom are wandering in darkness that are tending to clinch hard and never let go of any knob they hold in their hands no matter how loose or loppy that might be.


Azizam said:


> Most of the time, I get the impressimpression that many people accross the third world want to see their countries develop but they are not ready to do what it takes to achieve it


That's true and the very reason I've personally come to, is the mere fact that at best they might know what they don't want, but at the same time they've got no real idea about what do they really want. It's just a blurry mixture of impossible dreams.


Azizam said:


> They have a rosy picture about something that is yet to be tested although it would clearly be a failure.


It's the duty of history to repeat itself for those who never intend to learn from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> No I actually don't envy. Actually I type pretty fast myself and I'm satisfied with my speed, but sometimes, you write like a long article in just minutes. It's not impossible, but it's a very good speed you have there.



The real secret is in fact that I have written long novels about every possible topic which enables me to copy paste those writings whenever topic x or y is discussed. This is the "real" secret behind my "typing speed" and this is how this post came to be as well.



Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@haman10

That's true saif alarab sometimes trolls and insults but compared to persons like dr.thrax and falcon29 he is moderate and open minded.


----------



## scythian500

ثبت یک طلاق عجیب در عربستان - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> @haman10
> 
> That's true saif alarab sometimes and insults but compared to members like dr.thrax or falcon29 he is moderate and open mided.


nakon injoori baba zeshte ah .

ee haroomzade kiye dari barash mimali . tokhm dashte bash yekam baw .

be ghole ye chizkhole shahi ke online ham hast , arabparast nabash  

Azade bash baba . shia hasti masalan


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

2800 said:


> @haman10
> 
> That's true saif alarab sometimes trolls and insults but compared to persons like dr.thrax and falcon29 he is moderate and open mided.



Where is hazzy, anyways? I'm gonna kick that little murtad's behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

برتری «عماد» بر سپر موشکی پیکان-۳ اسرائیل/ شهرهای موشکی ایران کار را برای دشمنان سخت کرده است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

وبگاه دفاعی موشکی رژیم صهیونیستی گزارش داد
*برتری «عماد» بر سپر موشکی پیکان-۳ اسرائیل/ شهرهای موشکی ایران کار را برای دشمنان سخت کرده است*
یک وبگاه صهیونیستی فعال در امور نظامی با تاکید بر پیشی گرفتن موشک عماد ایران بر سامانه موشکی پیکان ۳ اسرائیل، نوشت: ایران می‌تواند با کمک شهر موشکی، سامانه‌های شهاب و موشک غدیر را بدون مواجهه با موشک‌های دشمن آماده شلیک کند.
به گزارش مشرق، وبگاه «امور دفاعی، موشکی» اسرائیل در گزارشی با اشاره به ساخت موشک عماد از سوی ایران به صراحت نوشت، موشک «عماد» ساخت ایران قابلیت پیشی گرفتن بر سامانه دفاع موشکی «پیکان 3» یا «ختس» (نام عبری) اسرائیل را دارد. ختس یا پیکان 3 نوعی سامانه ضد موشک بالستیک می‌باشد که بصورت مشترک توسط شرکت صنایع هوایی اسرائیل و شرکت بوئینگ آمریکا طراحی و ساخته شده است.






سامانه موشکی ختس یا پیکان 3

وبگاه امور دفاعی، موشکی اسرائیل در ادامه این گزارش نوشت: ایران موفق شده موشک جدید بومی خود که بردی متوسط داشته و «عماد» نام دارد را با موفقیت شلیک نماید. آنطور که «حسین دهقان» وزیر دفاع ایران اعلام کرده است، موشک عماد را می‌توان تا اصابت به هدف هدایت و کنترل نمود.

بر اساس تخمین تحلیلگران، این موشک جدید سال آینده عملیاتی خواهد شد. این در حالی است که جمهوری اسلامی ایران اینک دارای موشک‌های سطح به سطح با برد بیش از 2000 کلیومتر است و می‌تواند پایگاه‌های آمریکا و اسرائیل را در منطقه هدف قرار دهد.

به نوشته این وبگاه، به نظر می‌رسد موشک جدید عماد نسخه‌ای بر گرفته از موشک‌های با سوخت مایع «غدیر» و «شهاب» باشد. این موشک بالستیک میان برد یا (MRBM) با سوخت مایع حرکت می‌کند و برخی منابع مطلع اعلام کرده‌اند برد آن بیش از 1700کیلومتر و قادر به حمل مهمات به میزان 750 کیلوگرم (1650 پوند) است. موشک عماد برخلاف نسل‌های قبلی‌اش نمونه‌ای جدید از موشک تجهیز شده به سامانه هدایت شونده است که قادر به کنترل 4 سطح آیرو دینامیکی و پروازهای فراتر از جو است و با تنظیم مسیر خود مجددا وارد جو زمین شده و به هدف اصابت می‌کند.






موشک عماد

این وبگاه صهیونیستی نوشت: موشک عماد احتمالا با سامانه‌های ناوبری ماهواره‌ای با کنترل آیرو دینامیک و نیروی محرکه است و با این قابلیت‌ها قادر به فریب دادن موشک‌های رهگیر بوده و تهدیدی جدید علیه سامانه‌های دفاع موشکی جدید است.

وبگاه امور نظامی و موشکی اسرائیل در ادامه با اشاره به رونمایی چند روز قبل شهر موشکی یگان موشکی سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در عمق 500 متری زمین نوشت: ایران از یکی از چند پایگاه موشکی خود در حالی‌که واحدهای سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در آن‌جا حضور داشتند، رونمایی کرد. تاسیساتی با شبکه‌ای از تونل‌های پی در پی با سطحی پوشیده شده از بتون که ایران را قادر می‌سازد به سرعت و به طور مطلوب موشک‌های خود را از انبار برای پرتاب و هدف‌گیری آماده کند.

بر اساس این گزارش، ایران به طور معمول پایگاه‌های موشکی که دارای درهای ورودی و خروجی بسیاری است را در مناطق ناهموار کوهستانی قرار داده و سکوهای پرتاب نیز اغلب زیر سازه‌های مسقف و مستتر قرار گرفته‌اند. تمام این اقدام‌ها برای از بین بردن عملیات اطلاعاتی دشمن و یا استفاده از ماهواره و پهپاد برای رصد موشک‌های ایران است.






نمایی از شهر موشکی ایران

سکوهای پرتاب چند منظوره در هر پایگاه می‌تواند سوخت رسانی چند موشک که معمولا کاری زمان بر است را انجام دهد. با انجام چنین عملیات زیر زمینی موشک‌های سوخت مایع ایران چون شهاب – 3 و غدیر بدون مواجهه با موشک‌های دشمن آماده شلیک می‌شوند. چنین زیر زمین‌های عمیقی همچنین از تجسس‌های اطلاعاتی هوایی دشمن مصون می‌مانند.

در خاتمه این گزارش آمده است: تونل‌های بزرگ نواحی زیادی را برای حمل و نقل موشک‌های آماده پرتاب مهیا می‌کند. این سکوهای پرتاب موشک که به طور همزمان آماده پرتاب موشک‌های جدید می‌شوند، موثرتر از پرتاب موشک ‌از سیلو است که نیاز به زمان برای سوخت‌گیری مجدد بعد از شلیک هر موشک دارد. موشک‌های راهبردی سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی علاوه بر این شهرک زیر زمینی به پرتاب‌های سیلویی نیز متکی هستند که اولین نمونه آن در سال 2011 رونمایی شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> وبگاه دفاعی موشکی رژیم صهیونیستی گزارش داد
> *برتری «عماد» بر سپر موشکی پیکان-۳ اسرائیل/ شهرهای موشکی ایران کار را برای دشمنان سخت کرده است*
> یک وبگاه صهیونیستی فعال در امور نظامی با تاکید بر پیشی گرفتن موشک عماد ایران بر سامانه موشکی پیکان ۳ اسرائیل، نوشت: ایران می‌تواند با کمک شهر موشکی، سامانه‌های شهاب و موشک غدیر را بدون مواجهه با موشک‌های دشمن آماده شلیک کند.
> به گزارش مشرق، وبگاه «امور دفاعی، موشکی» اسرائیل در گزارشی با اشاره به ساخت موشک عماد از سوی ایران به صراحت نوشت، موشک «عماد» ساخت ایران قابلیت پیشی گرفتن بر سامانه دفاع موشکی «پیکان 3» یا «ختس» (نام عبری) اسرائیل را دارد. ختس یا پیکان 3 نوعی سامانه ضد موشک بالستیک می‌باشد که بصورت مشترک توسط شرکت صنایع هوایی اسرائیل و شرکت بوئینگ آمریکا طراحی و ساخته شده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سامانه موشکی ختس یا پیکان 3
> 
> وبگاه امور دفاعی، موشکی اسرائیل در ادامه این گزارش نوشت: ایران موفق شده موشک جدید بومی خود که بردی متوسط داشته و «عماد» نام دارد را با موفقیت شلیک نماید. آنطور که «حسین دهقان» وزیر دفاع ایران اعلام کرده است، موشک عماد را می‌توان تا اصابت به هدف هدایت و کنترل نمود.
> 
> بر اساس تخمین تحلیلگران، این موشک جدید سال آینده عملیاتی خواهد شد. این در حالی است که جمهوری اسلامی ایران اینک دارای موشک‌های سطح به سطح با برد بیش از 2000 کلیومتر است و می‌تواند پایگاه‌های آمریکا و اسرائیل را در منطقه هدف قرار دهد.
> 
> به نوشته این وبگاه، به نظر می‌رسد موشک جدید عماد نسخه‌ای بر گرفته از موشک‌های با سوخت مایع «غدیر» و «شهاب» باشد. این موشک بالستیک میان برد یا (MRBM) با سوخت مایع حرکت می‌کند و برخی منابع مطلع اعلام کرده‌اند برد آن بیش از 1700کیلومتر و قادر به حمل مهمات به میزان 750 کیلوگرم (1650 پوند) است. موشک عماد برخلاف نسل‌های قبلی‌اش نمونه‌ای جدید از موشک تجهیز شده به سامانه هدایت شونده است که قادر به کنترل 4 سطح آیرو دینامیکی و پروازهای فراتر از جو است و با تنظیم مسیر خود مجددا وارد جو زمین شده و به هدف اصابت می‌کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> موشک عماد
> 
> این وبگاه صهیونیستی نوشت: موشک عماد احتمالا با سامانه‌های ناوبری ماهواره‌ای با کنترل آیرو دینامیک و نیروی محرکه است و با این قابلیت‌ها قادر به فریب دادن موشک‌های رهگیر بوده و تهدیدی جدید علیه سامانه‌های دفاع موشکی جدید است.
> 
> وبگاه امور نظامی و موشکی اسرائیل در ادامه با اشاره به رونمایی چند روز قبل شهر موشکی یگان موشکی سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در عمق 500 متری زمین نوشت: ایران از یکی از چند پایگاه موشکی خود در حالی‌که واحدهای سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در آن‌جا حضور داشتند، رونمایی کرد. تاسیساتی با شبکه‌ای از تونل‌های پی در پی با سطحی پوشیده شده از بتون که ایران را قادر می‌سازد به سرعت و به طور مطلوب موشک‌های خود را از انبار برای پرتاب و هدف‌گیری آماده کند.
> 
> بر اساس این گزارش، ایران به طور معمول پایگاه‌های موشکی که دارای درهای ورودی و خروجی بسیاری است را در مناطق ناهموار کوهستانی قرار داده و سکوهای پرتاب نیز اغلب زیر سازه‌های مسقف و مستتر قرار گرفته‌اند. تمام این اقدام‌ها برای از بین بردن عملیات اطلاعاتی دشمن و یا استفاده از ماهواره و پهپاد برای رصد موشک‌های ایران است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نمایی از شهر موشکی ایران
> 
> سکوهای پرتاب چند منظوره در هر پایگاه می‌تواند سوخت رسانی چند موشک که معمولا کاری زمان بر است را انجام دهد. با انجام چنین عملیات زیر زمینی موشک‌های سوخت مایع ایران چون شهاب – 3 و غدیر بدون مواجهه با موشک‌های دشمن آماده شلیک می‌شوند. چنین زیر زمین‌های عمیقی همچنین از تجسس‌های اطلاعاتی هوایی دشمن مصون می‌مانند.
> 
> در خاتمه این گزارش آمده است: تونل‌های بزرگ نواحی زیادی را برای حمل و نقل موشک‌های آماده پرتاب مهیا می‌کند. این سکوهای پرتاب موشک که به طور همزمان آماده پرتاب موشک‌های جدید می‌شوند، موثرتر از پرتاب موشک ‌از سیلو است که نیاز به زمان برای سوخت‌گیری مجدد بعد از شلیک هر موشک دارد. موشک‌های راهبردی سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی علاوه بر این شهرک زیر زمینی به پرتاب‌های سیلویی نیز متکی هستند که اولین نمونه آن در سال 2011 رونمایی شد.


Alie.

Man beram bekhabam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> @haman10
> 
> That's true saif alarab sometimes trolls and insults but compared to persons like dr.thrax and falcon29 he is moderate and open minded.



Dr thrax is a teen. I cut him a lot of slack because of his age. 

Falcon isn't bad. He can be respectful when he wants.

I can understand people getting emotional. We discuss sensitive topics that relate to each of our homelands. And most of you guys are either in your teens or 20s. However, anyone past that age, like me, have less of an excuse to act immaturely online and I have no patience with them.


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> The real secret is in fact that I have written long novels about every possible topic which enables me to copy paste those writings whenever topic x or y is discussed. This is the "real" secret behind my "typing speed" and this is how this post came to be as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Actually I think I used to tell that to you like sarcasm or 'insult' in the past. 

I remember once, I told you you have a file ready and copy/paste sentences from it which is why many of sentences in your posts are identical.

'Fake wannabe Arab mullahs', beautiful and ancient hijaz (or Arab world) etc. Now that is your secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Actually I think I used to tell that to you like sarcasm or 'insult' in the past.
> 
> I remember once, I told you you have a file ready and copy/paste sentences from it which is why many of sentences in your posts are identical.
> 
> 'Fake wannabe Arab mullahs', beautiful and ancient hijaz (or Arab world) etc. Now that is your secret.





I wish I had such a file that covered every topic in the universe. Sadly, this is not the case.

Sometimes people are in need of being told the same message twice during heated discussions. Hijaz is a beautiful and ancient region indeed.We all have been guilty of repeating ourselves a few times.

May I ask, just out of pure interest, whether you have thought about studying abroad? If so which countries/continents have you thought about traveling to? USA, Canada, Europe, Australia or maybe even New Zealand?

Also is engineering as popular in Iran as it is in the GCC and many Arab countries among the current generation (youth in general)? Are newly graduated engineers working in the private sector mostly or in the public sector?

I know that there are quite a few Iranian engineers working in the GCC, mainly in the UAE and Qatar.

@Madali 

You are much older than me and most here I believe. @Full Moon is your age.



Madali said:


> Tasua:
> 
> آلبوم تصاوير
> 
> Notice the true right hand of the leader.



What are the names of the two Sayyid's on the left of Khamenei? Also what is the current role of Ahmadinejad? I always thought that Ahmadinejad managed to maintain cordial ties with many Arab leaders. Apparently his own mother was a Sayyida so maybe this played a role.


----------



## Serpentine

Saif al-Arab said:


> May I ask, just out of pure interest, whether you have thought about studying abroad? If so which countries/continents have you thought about traveling to? USA, Canada, Europe, Australia or maybe even New Zealand?
> 
> Also is engineering as popular in Iran as it is in the GCC and many Arab countries among the current generation (youth in general)? Are newly graduated engineers working in the private sector mostly or in the public sector?



Yes, my first choice was Australia and I was planning on it since my aunt is living there and it would make living in a foreign country much easier, then U.S, but a series of events led to decision to study MS here in Iran. If I ever decide to study Ph.D, I will go to a good foreign university.

About engineering, I think in Iran, it's even more popular than Arab countries, there is some kind of obsession with engineering (and university degrees overall in here) and that's not necessarily a good thing. As a result, we are lagging behind in some other fields, like humanity sciences or economic studies etc, but hopefully, the obsession with engineering is diminishing by time.

I myself am no exception, I am studying MS in Material science and engineering, but I love it to be honest, wasn't all about obsession. My main field of interest is composites and nanocomposites (mostly polymer-based ones) and my MS project/thesis is also going to be about a polymer based nanocomposite.



Saif al-Arab said:


> What are the names of the two Sayyid's on the left of Khamenei? Also what is the current role of Ahmadinejad? I always thought that Ahmadinejad managed to maintain cordial ties with many Arab leaders. Apparently his own mother was a Sayyida so maybe this played a role.



First one is Mohammad Ali Jafari, commander in chief of IRGC, second one I have no idea. Also, Jafari is not a Sayid.

PS: I thought you were asking about first pic, my mistake.

I don't know those 2 Sayids in second pic either, but third one is Jafari which I explained above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Madali
> 
> You are much older than me and most here I believe. @Full Moon is your age.



Don't think it doesn't piss me off. The internet used to belong to us with our ezboards and livejournal and IRC and ICQ and Kazaa, and suddenly now it's all you kids with your selfies and vines and snapchats and shitty memes. Screw you 90s kids for ruining our internet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Serpentine said:


> Yes, my first choice was Australia and I was planning on it since my aunt is living there and it would make living in a foreign country much easier, then U.S, but a series of events led to decision to study MS here in Iran. If I ever decide to study Ph.D, I will go to a good foreign university.
> 
> About engineering, I think in Iran, it's even more popular than Arab countries, there is some kind of obsession with engineering (and university degrees overall in here) and that's not necessarily a good thing. As a result, we are lagging behind in some other fields, like humanity sciences or economic studies etc, but hopefully, the obsession with engineering is diminishing by time.
> 
> I myself am no exception, I am studying MS in Material science and engineering, but I love it to be honest, wasn't all about obsession. My main field of interest is composites and nanocomposites (mostly polymer-based ones) and my MS project/thesis is also going to be about a polymer based nanocomposite.
> 
> 
> 
> First one is Mohammad Ali Jafari, commander in chief of IRGC, second one I have no idea. Also, Jafari is not a Sayid.
> 
> PS: I thought you were asking about first pic, my mistake.
> 
> I don't know those 2 Sayids in second pic either, but third one is Jafari which I explained above.



I have never been to Australia personally but I have heard a lot of good things about that country and its people. Australian cities such as Sydney, Melbourne, Perth etc. are constantly ranked as some of the most livable cities in the world.

Being from Iran you will probably also appreciate the weather in Australia. You are still young so you will no doubt get the opportunity to study abroad if that is what you decide to do. I would personally recommend everyone to go abroad if they have the ability to do so. You would undoubtedly learn a lot academically and get exposed to a different culture of studying (I assume so at least) and if lucky you would pick up practical experience too. Not to say personal development and a new network of friends in the same field of work and others.

Yes, my impression is that Iranians put great emphasis on natural sciences and that is a good thing. I think, without knowing this, that this mainly emerged during the era of the late Shah who wanted to rapidly modernize Iran. You guys also have a big population (80 million) and a tradition in this field which are other positives which for instance many small GCC countries do not have. I mean Qatar and Bahrain for instance will always have serious limitations on this front and others purely do to their small population size.

That's an interesting field. Denmark is quite advanced on this front and in particular the Danish Technical University. They might even have or soon establish contact with their counterparts in Iran.

Thanks. I was just curious as I have never seen those individuals. Anyway thanks for the discussion.



Madali said:


> Don't think it doesn't piss me off. The internet used to belong to us with our ezboards and livejournal and IRC and ICQ and Kazaa, and suddenly now it's all you kids with your selfies and vines and snapchats and shitty memes. Screw you 90s kids for ruining our internet!



You sound like my two oldest siblings.

What about our parents generation? A lot of them don't understand what this "internet" is all about. To be honest some of their criticism is valuable. A lot of us have really taken "online activity" to another level, often an unhealthy one. Think about Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Snap-chat and what not. I said stop some time ago and I am now "only" limiting my presence to Facebook. I stopped following all the other platforms. Too much hassle.

Now kids the age of 3-4 years are spending their time in front of their iPad's instead of running wild outside or spending time with mates playing football for hours like our generation did. Of course some still do it but a lot adopt such habits far too early.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> No I didn't say that, I stated that Islamists will:
> 
> -Significantly decrease corruption
> -Provide political will/self determination
> -Bring end to ethnic rivalries
> -Bring end to old political system in region
> -Provide security for Sunni Muslims(the most persecuted) in the region
> 
> 
> Ahh buddy, not sure why you are classifying people as such. Personal views on lifestyle are irrelevant here in politics. For most people in the political scene, when referring to someone as 'moderate' they mean someone who will turn blind eye or tolerate their nations actions. 'Extremist' is someone who doesn't ride any bandwagon and will criticize all those who deserve criticism. Saif Al Arab is modern Saudi, hence he grew up being taught MB is their nemesis and he also sees Gulf Arabs as single peoples that are different than other Arabs and hence wants them to remain having their own identity. This is why he draws lines when it comes to Islamists. This is why his countrypeople and other Gulf Arabs want to shift attention off Syria, initially they encouraged the uprising and many people died for nothing. Now that they aren't fond of rebels anymore they pretty much threw Syria off the agenda and want to disengage majority of rebels, instead preferring to make FSA the representative of opposition. Because FSA is politically suitable. But the rest of the majority rebels, they pretend they don't exist because it pains them that even speak in an independent sense. They do the same in Palestine, pretend Hamas doesn't exist, and force PA on our people even though we reject them. Jordan, Egypt and Saudi Arabia all do the same thing. Because in the end these regimes are the same garbage we see all around the world that use people for their interests.
> 
> Your government in Iran is same shit, get's so many Shia's and Sunnis killed and they use religious clerics to motivate them to die for your national interests. In same way KSA did with rebels in Syria. The poor people are dying thinking they are dying for a reason and don't realize it's just temporary. Now they tell the Syrian people to partition Syria and we no longer care about you. So if I'm 'extremist' for despising these regimes and their supporters then so be it. I am proud to be one. And I continue to hold the position that I want them eradicated by militants on the ground and that will never change unless I become and inhumane person who will allow the region to burn, and children to suffer and women be raped just so my personal interests can be achieved then look away as if nothing happened.
> 
> I respect Saif Al Arab as a person but I have no respect for his position regarding the region, that doesn't mean I expect him to map out the future. Nobody can do that, but I know why he draws lines and I explained it above.



With all due respect Hazzy, I am not sure what you are talking about here? What you have written about my "views" is simply not the truth. I have never "categorized" Arabs into different boxes nor do I support the current regimes in the GCC or elsewhere in the Arab world for that matter.

I have no problems with progressive Islamists. I just dislike the ISIS lot and movements who are not fit for our times. Those people won't give us anything but misery. You are deeply mistaken if you believe otherwise.

Regarding the MB, we have discussed this numerous times and reached a somewhat similar conclusion. In fact I believe that I have talked about the MB only with you. Otherwise I never mention them simply because they do not interest me. It's an Egyptian based political party. There are similar Islamic parties all over the Muslim world that I don't follow either.

Also you are very mistaken if you believe that the MB has no supporters in the GCC. Qatar for instance is the main MB supporter out there.


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

Falcon29 said:


> I am presuming that you will prefer Gulf Arabs to remain with their identity and hence Islamist movements a threat to that 'national' character and therefore they shouldn't be promoted much. If not this is position of your country, and sadly all these young men that died in Syria as volunteers died for nothing. Because most Arabs disrespect their lives. I have issues with some aspects of ISIS's ideology, if they reformed and matured I wouldn't have problem with them. All other groups in Syria besides them I have no issue with. I actually like that they are more militant than progressive MB. Unfortunately people in region left them no choice but militancy. And I hope they get stronger and topple all the regimes, the rest of you need to suffer to feel what we Palestinians and Syrians have gone through.* I want chaos in Iran and Saudi Arabia and Egypt, so the arrogant residents who don't mind using people for their personal interests and then dumping them after their country is destroyed and half of them exiled will begin to understand what they went through. We need change in the region, very radical change, and the rest of you need to be dragged into it. If Syrian cause fails, I support any initiative for indiscriminate bombings in your nations to get you to pay for turning blind eye to Muslims suffering.*



Holy shit. The fall of Hazzy. From hero to villian. Epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Falcon29 said:


> I am presuming that you will prefer Gulf Arabs to remain with their identity and hence Islamist movements a threat to that 'national' character and therefore they shouldn't be promoted much. If not this is position of your country, and sadly all these young men that died in Syria as volunteers died for nothing. Because most Arabs disrespect their lives. I have issues with some aspects of ISIS's ideology, if they reformed and matured I wouldn't have problem with them. All other groups in Syria besides them I have no issue with. I actually like that they are more militant than progressive MB. Unfortunately people in region left them no choice but militancy. And I hope they get stronger and topple all the regimes, the rest of you need to suffer to feel what we Palestinians and Syrians have gone through. I want chaos in Iran and Saudi Arabia and Egypt, so the arrogant residents who don't mind using people for their personal interests and then dumping them after their country is destroyed and half of them exiled will begin to understand what they went through. We need change in the region, very radical change, and the rest of you need to be dragged into it. If Syrian cause fails, I support any initiative for indiscriminate bombings in your nations to get you to pay for turning blind eye to Muslims suffering.



No such thing as "Gulf Arabs" exist. It's an Arabic dialect of Eastern Arabia and a type of music prevalent in that part of the Arabian Peninsula.

Culture of Eastern Arabia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gulf Arabic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For instance only 200.000 people in KSA speak Gulf Arabic and they live in the coastal areas of the Eastern Province and are mainly Shia Arabs. They have most in common with the people of nearby Kuwait, Bahrain, UAE and Qatar. Southern Iraq too and nearby Southern Iran to a smaller extent.

The remaining KSA, depending on the historical region, have more in common with nearby Yemen, Egypt, Sham and Iraq. This is important to understand.

The GCC states are not a unified body although they have a lot of common interests and similarities on certain fronts. This is mostly due to all of them being monarchies.

Nevertheless the system in for instance KSA is much different than the one found in Kuwait and Oman.

I am not sure if you are familiar with KSA but the system there is already an Islamic one. Of course a flawed one like the one in Iran but nevertheless an Islamic one. More than any other Muslim nation out there. People in KSA by large do not want to pursue even more Islamic policies. They want political reforms and more social and political rights. Not the opposite. If for instance an ISIS like regime emerged, it would be a massive misunderstanding.

SIGNIFCANT political, social etc. reforms are needed in the GCC, other Arab regimes and practically all Muslim regimes but I am not sure if your idea of wanting misery in all Arab/Muslim states is the answer, just because Syria and Palestine suffer right now.

I have to go and this thread is not the right thread to discuss this topic.


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

Falcon29 said:


> Welcome back bro, on a serious note. The carelessness of specific Arab 'muslims', but also active persecution of those seeking self determination in the region has gone too far. Egyptian, Saudi, Gulf Arab, Jordanian residents need to pay a price for what they put Palestinians and Syrians through. MB election in Egypt was the last chance for a progressive Islamist leadership in the Arab world that could have relieved people of their miseries. Instead Saudi Arabia, Egyptian elite and Jordanians had different plans and initiated the coup in Egypt. They left people with no choice, Saudi members of ISIS and Nusra need to prepare if Syria falls, and begin civil war in Saudi Arabia. Because if chaos occurs in Syria or elsewhere, these Arabs will just turn blind eye and allow them to be targeted. Syria was evidence that Muslims continue to be used as pawns by Arab nations. The saddest part is the Arab residents themselves have so much disrespect for Muslim lives, many young men from around the world(including their own nations) came to make change and now Arab nations, Russia, Iran, etc...all working plan to partition nation or simply abandon rebels. It has become clear no matter what happens, as long as these people are fine they could care less.
> 
> So what needs to occur is bloodshed in Saudi Arabia since it will actually draw Muslim's attention to how serious the situation is. I am sure ISIS is only one with guts to do this, if so then so be it. Actually it is predicted in hadith as well that something along those lines will occur in Saudi Arabia. And I expect it to happen soon.



Aw damn it. Your plan ends up with Pakistani soldiers being involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

Falcon29 said:


> By 'Gulf Arabs' you know what I mean. And actually it is absolutely the answer, not only Syrians and Palestinians are suffering but every Arab Muslim that seeks an end to this injustice. Our culture has been corrupted too, the people will pay for it. All you guys care about nowadays is wealth, getting drunk, reality shows, music contests, and this other stupid stuff. Of course the people don't by large want Islam, they want a twisted version of Islam, one which allows them to sit home comfortably, do unethical activities, use the sincere Muslims as cannon fodder for their interests in some countries yet brutalize them in other nations. These people had it coming and will suffer. Saudi Arabia shouldn't be a place intended for wealthy drunken leadership, it needs to be lead by likes of the Prophet and his companions(no not shias).
> 
> 
> 
> You made me chuckle.



Well unfortunately, the Pakistani army would be called in to defend the Saudi regime, and even though the soldiers might not like it, they would crush the rebels.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Falcon29 said:


> -Significantly decrease corruption
> -Provide political will/self determination
> -Bring end to ethnic rivalries
> -Bring end to old political system in region
> -Provide security for Sunni Muslims(the most persecuted) in the region


LOL, how many years after the Prophet died did you all start making trouble amongst yourselves? And here you're talking as if it's a cure all. If you look at Jewish, Christian, and Islamic history, it's repetitive. Only difference is Islam is going through the 21st century making it that much harder and more violent. True, other countries are stirring up the pot and making it worse, but you can't make the same claim three times in a row and expect it to magically work.

Sunni's most persecuted, oh boohoo, cry the world a river when just about all Muslim sects have practiced persecution and are still doing it. It's called a sickle, better dig two graves once you pull it out. No Religion is innocent in this scenario.

Not only that but you claimed to Agnostic not long ago.?


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

Falcon29 said:


> Any soldier from any Muslim country(which ever nationality I'm against) which will protect a regime is probably a mushrik or will have very hard time being forgiven by God. In Hadith, when the awaited Mahdi emerges, he will emerge after a bad conflict inside Saudi Arabia and an brigade of soldiers will be sent to their direction but will be swallowed by the ground. And common consensus is that they won't be forgiven. God's wrath will soon be revealed, if you see chaos inside Saudi Arabia then know the time has approached. Of course that will be only the beginning, it will result in major mess in the region. And sadly none of us wanted it to reach this point where Prophet's birthplace is in terrible situation but there was no other option.



See the true Muslims are always on the losing side. The Muslims of today, are just Muslim by name. They don't actually follow Islam. Video games, watching ****, and getting fuckt up on drugs/alcohol and having sex takes precedence. For most Muslims around the world Islam is just an identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> I don't really know that Erdogan guy except some random information via some biased internet websites, and honestly speaking I'm in no position to judge the guy as it's the absolute duty of turkey citizens to judge the man, but one thing you should be aware of is the fact that Turkey as a country and Turkish nation are at least a two and a half light years ahead of other ME countries if boasting and exaggeration is the problem there, cause in third world countries like the one I'm from the common picture is the authorities and the men in power sitting cross legged on mats in front of cameras while their sons riding the million dollar Porsches in background. I mean you gotta admit the squandering and boasting is all the way much better than hypocrisy and duplicity.
> BTW, I don't see turkey a country of no carbo-hydrate reserves that is craving to reach the world's top standards in human technology and economy indices a third world country, and I would consider that an insult to compare Turkey with other middle eastern 3'rd worlder nations.
> PS: Have you ever been in London?





No mate, but i have been in some European countries, why did you asked ???



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Our parking garages look like the top one, Erdo may have Mysophobia. That seriously looks like a hospital. Is there a car wash at the opening?


 This is actually not the Erdoğan's palace. There are many blocks near his palace which goverment officials work....i can't imagine his own garage......



Full Moon said:


> know you didn't like it, but as far as the language is concerned, he was pretty accurate and crisp in his pronunciation!


Yeah, they say that....it's not about me liking or not. I want my leaders to focus on science and technology. But all he does is to focus on religion.



Abii said:


> I was very good friends with a Turkish girl in university (international student). She was super secular, but called herself Muslim. Out-drank me in parties (not very hard to do actually, as much as I hate to admit it lol), but refused to eat bacon or pork when we went to restaurants. She used to say that most Turks are like that and they all drink etc... but proudly call themselves Muslims and believe in god.
> 
> I think the difference is between our secular demographics. In Turkey, religion has never been forced down their throats, so Islam has kind of infused into their culture and everybody is more or less Muslim in their own way. In Iran, religion is either seen as a source of ultimate pride and the identity is built around it (check out 2800's posts) or it's seen as a disease. Most secular Iranians try to distance themselves from the religion, even if they believe in god. That's why when you were in Vancouver you probably didn't see any elements of Islam in our day to day lives. In North America and Europe, I definitely think Iranians are more secular and anti-religion than Turks. But back home, it's the reverse, although we can't truly compare until the theocracy either evolves or dissolves.



General Turk, will drink but you can't make him drink in Ramadan. Also won't eat pork.

They made a social experiment...a guy who dressed..."arabic" i guess. Would wander in the street, doing interviews. Then one man comes and mokes his dress, tells him to get lost. Most of the people backs up the guy who dressed "arabic"..... saying "Everybody is free in this country, you can't tell him to what to wear or not, a girl can wear a miniskirt, this guy can wear this, you have no say"....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

This thread isn't chill anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Falcon29 said:


> No I didn't say that, I stated that Islamists will:
> 
> -Significantly decrease corruption
> -Provide political will/self determination
> -Bring end to ethnic rivalries
> -Bring end to old political system in region
> -Provide security for Sunni Muslims(the most persecuted) in the region
> 
> 
> Ahh buddy, not sure why you are classifying people as such. Personal views on lifestyle are irrelevant here in politics. For most people in the political scene, when referring to someone as 'moderate' they mean someone who will turn blind eye or tolerate their nations actions. 'Extremist' is someone who doesn't ride any bandwagon and will criticize all those who deserve criticism. Saif Al Arab is modern Saudi, hence he grew up being taught MB is their nemesis and he also sees Gulf Arabs as single peoples that are different than other Arabs and hence wants them to remain having their own identity. This is why he draws lines when it comes to Islamists. This is why his countrypeople and other Gulf Arabs want to shift attention off Syria, initially they encouraged the uprising and many people died for nothing. Now that they aren't fond of rebels anymore they pretty much threw Syria off the agenda and want to disengage majority of rebels, instead preferring to make FSA the representative of opposition. Because FSA is politically suitable. But the rest of the majority rebels, they pretend they don't exist because it pains them that even speak in an independent sense. They do the same in Palestine, pretend Hamas doesn't exist, and force PA on our people even though we reject them. Jordan, Egypt and Saudi Arabia all do the same thing. Because in the end these regimes are the same garbage we see all around the world that use people for their interests.
> 
> Your government in Iran is same shit, get's so many Shia's and Sunnis killed and they use religious clerics to motivate them to die for your national interests. In same way KSA did with rebels in Syria. The poor people are dying thinking they are dying for a reason and don't realize it's just temporary. Now they tell the Syrian people to partition Syria and we no longer care about you. So if I'm 'extremist' for despising these regimes and their supporters then so be it. I am proud to be one. And I continue to hold the position that I want them eradicated by militants on the ground and that will never change unless I become and inhumane person who will allow the region to burn, and children to suffer and women be raped just so my personal interests can be achieved then look away as if nothing happened.
> 
> I respect Saif Al Arab as a person but I have no respect for his position regarding the region, that doesn't mean I expect him to map out the future. Nobody can do that, but I know why he draws lines and I explained it above.


You have the exact same mentality that I described in one of my previous posts. Do you seriously think reverting back to lifestyle in the medieval age would bring any success in the 21st century?


----------



## Aramagedon

Dustan ye sari be in thread bezanin in bozmaje @500 mige be ezaye har Araghi 3 Irani koshte shodan !!!

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 795

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran–Iraq_War

Iran: 250,000
Iraq: 300,000


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> @2800 you are so classy dude....


You have insulted to my country! you're trolling like your past days.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

ChittaChaudhry said:


> See the true Muslims are always on the losing side. The Muslims of today, are just Muslim by name. They don't actually follow Islam. Video games, watching ****, and getting fuckt up on drugs/alcohol and having sex takes precedence. For most Muslims around the world Islam is just an identity.


Please refer to your master Mujtahid, little Taqleed you're hurting your brain being so judgmental. I'm sorry you got nightmares playing DOOM. 

Let me guess, you are the Golden Standard Muslim?



Falcon29 said:


> It is more internal matter which you may not understand.


Since World War I the world has been Globally entangled, everybody's internal matter is watched by someone else. I'm not the one watching nor really care, but my country and other countries do.

_"No I didn't say that, I stated that will:"_

Insert any Religion, lack of religion, Government type, individual, or group, ideology...etc. What happens? It fails time and time again, it's not matter of if but when. Because the other half of that statement, intentionally or not, is the "My way or the Highway" and nobody likes being at the other end of that kind mentality.

The key is being inclusive and not exclusive, saying Islamists will...Blah, blah blah, and saying Sunni Muslims are most persecuted. How fast did that backfire on you, pretty fast. Islamism can be both a cure and a problem and that's the same with every Religion. So it's not the Religion, it's the human.



Azizam said:


> You have the exact same mentality that I described in one of my previous posts. Do you seriously think reverting back to lifestyle in the medieval age would bring any success in the 21st century?


So which religion is 25th Century material, please do tell I'm soo curious.  .... Since I now know which is best for the 4th century...


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> You have insulted to my country!


Hmmm, i have no idea about what you are talking. Can you quote my post in which i have insulted Iran ?


----------



## like_a_boss

آبی این چند خط و بخون من اصلا حزب واللهی نیستم مسلمونم نیستم. می دونم توام ایران و دوست داری می خوای کشورت پیشرفت کنه و این حرفا منم قبلا مثل تو بودم می گفتم این چه کشوریه؟ این چه حکومتیه؟ چرا ما باید دین عربایی که به ما حمله کردن و داشته باشیم؟ تا این که رفتم مطالعه کردم و تحقیق کردم یه چیزایی گیرم اومد. تا حالا با خودت فکر کردی چرا 90 درصد مسلمونا سنی هستند فقط ما شیعه هستیم؟ داستانش این پایین تو ویدئو هست دیگه من نمی گم. میدونستی ما چرا عمر کشون داریم؟ من یادمه قبلا به ما می گفتن چون عمر در و کوبیده تو پهلو فاطمه زهرا ما از مرگش خوشحالی می کنیم ولی جواب اصلی اینه که زمان این عمر حرومزاده به ایران حمله شد.خلاصه ایرانی ها در زمان صفویه این فرقه شیعه رو به وجود آوردن که باعث وحدت ایرانیها شد و از اون موقع دارن پدر این عربا رو در میارن فقط کافیه نگاه کنی ببینی چه تفرقه ای بین عربا انداختیم با این بازی سنی و شیعه دارن همدیگرو می کشن اصل دین اسلامم همین مال سنی ها و وحشی های داعشیه.
در ضمن قاتل عمر بی ناموس یک ایرانی به اسم پیروز نهاوندی (ابو لولو) بوده که مقبرش در کاشان است این سنی ها قبلا گفتن که اگه شما مسلمونید پس مقبرش و خراب کنید ولی رژیم به قول شما (ملاها) این کارو نکردن
پیروز نهاوندی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
شاید با خودت بگی دیگه الان ما دیگه باید بیخیال عربا باشیم و برگردیم به رسم و رسوم ایرانی به ماچه؟ در سیاست یک اصل است که می گه اگه تو با دیگران کاری نداشته باشی اونا با تو کار دارن وما در تاریخ دو بار با عربا کاری نداشتیم ولی هر دوبار ضربه خوردیم یکی زمان ساسانیها (جنگ قادسیه
ویکی هم زمان شاه که باعث جنگ ایران وعراق شد الان نگاه کن چنتا کشور زیر سلطه ایران هستند همه این ها هم به وسیله ایدئولوژی شیعه کردیم نمی تونیم بگیم ما پرشین هستیم و تو اون عربا نفوذ کنیم(البته تغیر زبان ورسم ورسوم و فرهنگشون تو سالهای طولانی ممکنه واینکارم میکنیم
ختم کلام یه بزرگی میگه دین وسیله ای برای کشور گشایی است ما هم داریم با ایدئولوژی شیعه همین کار و میکنیم





اینم همون بچه حزب واللهی ها و ملاهایی که تو میگی برن کشته بشن دارن واسه قهرمان ما ایرانیهه عزاداری میکنن






به نام پرودگار جان و خرد
درود

پیروز نهاوندی همان کسی است که عمربن الخطاب ملعون رو به هلاکت رسانده است.

اعراب به او فیروز ابولولو میگفتند زیرا او دختری به نام مروارید داشت و مروارید در زبان عربی یعنی لولو و ابولولو یعنی پدر مروارید.

او یکی از قهرمانان تازی ستیز ایرانی است.که قتل عمر توسط او اندکی مرهم بر زخم تصرف ایران به دست اعراب میگذارد.
این دلاورمرد ایرانی یکی ازسربازان شجاع تحت فرماندهی رستم فرخزاد بود که در جنگ بین ایران و روم بدست رومیان اسیر شد

سپس هنگامی که اعراب تازی به روم یورش بردند پیروز باری دیگر اسیر شد منتها این بار بدست تازیان.
پیروز مردی بود قوی هیکل،بسیار خوش چهره،و روشن بین بود. وآشنا به تمام فنون و مهارت های روزگار
اوغلام یکی از مریدان عمر به نام مغیره بن شیعه شده بود.
روزی مغیره بن شیعه نامه ای به عمر نوشت و از او خواست که پیروز به مدینه بیاید و مردم مدینه را با فنون و علوم منحصر به فرد خودش آشنا کند.و عمر هم با اینکه ورود هر غیر عرب را به مدینه ممنوع کرده بود اجازه ورود پیروز را به مدینه داد.

روزی پیروز به سوی عمر میرود و عمر از او می پرسد که تو چه مهارتهایی داری و پیروز در پاسخ به عمر میگوید من به فنون درودگری،نقاشی،کنده کاری و آهنگری تسلط دارم.

عمر به پیروز میگوید که من شنیده ام تو توانایی ساخت آسیابی را داری که می تواند گندم را آرد کند.آیا میتوانی چنین آسیابی را برای من بسازی.؟
پیروز گفت آری اگر زنده باشم چنین آسیابی را برای تو بنا کنم که تمام مغرب و مشرق زمین از آن سخن گویند.

عمر از این سخن پیروز هراسان شد و گفت این مرد مرا به جان خود بیمناک کرد.
نوشته اند وقتی که اسیران ایرانی را دسته دسته به مدینه میبردند پیروز نهاوندی ایستاده بود و به اسیران می نگریست.کودکان خوردسال را که در بین این اسیران بودند دست بر سرهاشان میکشید و میگریست و میگفت عمر جگرم را خورد.بدین ترتیب پیروز که یک سرباز شجاع و میهن پرست ایرانی بود تصمیم به تلافی و قتل عمر را گرفت
قتل عمر دوسال بعد از جنگ نهاوند صورت گرفت.
در سپیده دم ماه ذی الحجه عمر که به عنوان امام جماعت در حال خواندن نماز بود پیروز وارد مسجد شد و بوسیله خنجر حبشی که دارای دوسو بود شش ضربه ی کاری بر پیکر نحس عمر وارد آورد و عمر از طریق یک ضربه که به زیر ناف او وارد شد بود و بسیار سهمگین و عمیق بود به هلاکت رسید.
پیروز بعد از این واقعه از مسجد گریزان شد و به هرمزان که یکی از سرادارن سپاه ایران بود پناهنده شد.سپس پیروز به عراق رفت و در نهایت رهسپار کاشان شد و در همانجا دار فانی را بدرود گفت.
بعد از مرگ عمر پسرش عبیدالله سه نفر را به شهادت رساند یکی از آنها هرمزان بود که در قتل عمر با پیروز همدست بود دیگری حنیف که عبیدالله به او مزمون بود و دیگری هم مروارید دختر پیروز.
بدین ترتیب ایرانیان کینه ی ضربتی را که از دست عمر در قادسیه،جولاء و نهاوند دیده بودند در مدینه از او بازستاندند ونیز در هرشهری که مورد غارت و دستبرد عربان میگشت،ناراضیان تا آنجا که ممکن بود،در می ایستادند و تا وقتی که به کلی از دفاع و مقاومت نومید نشده بودند در برابر فاتحان که به رغم سادگی سپاهیانه رفتاری تند و خشن داشتند سر به تسلیم فرود نمی آوردند.

نامت جاودان و یادت گرامی پیروز...........
@Abii


----------



## Aramagedon

like_a_boss said:


> آبی این چند خط و بخون من اصلا حزب واللهی نیستم مسلمونم نیستم. می دونم توام ایران و دوست داری می خوای کشورت پیشرفت کنه و این حرفا منم قبلا مثل تو بودم می گفتم این چه کشوریه؟ این چه حکومتیه؟ چرا ما باید دین عربایی که به ما حمله کردن و داشته باشیم؟ تا این که رفتم مطالعه کردم و تحقیق کردم یه چیزایی گیرم اومد. تا حالا با خودت فکر کردی چرا 90 درصد مسلمونا سنی هستند فقط ما شیعه هستیم؟ داستانش این پایین تو ویدئو هست دیگه من نمی گم. میدونستی ما چرا عمر کشون داریم؟ من یادمه قبلا به ما می گفتن چون عمر در و کوبیده تو پهلو فاطمه زهرا ما از مرگش خوشحالی می کنیم ولی جواب اصلی اینه که زمان این عمر حرومزاده به ایران حمله شد.خلاصه ایرانی ها در زمان صفویه این فرقه شیعه رو به وجود آوردن که باعث وحدت ایرانیها شد و از اون موقع دارن پدر این عربا رو در میارن فقط کافیه نگاه کنی ببینی چه تفرقه ای بین عربا انداختیم با این بازی سنی و شیعه دارن همدیگرو می کشن اصل دین اسلامم همین مال سنی ها و وحشی های داعشیه.
> در ضمن قاتل عمر بی ناموس یک ایرانی به اسم پیروز نهاوندی (ابو لولو) بوده که مقبرش در کاشان است این سنی ها قبلا گفتن که اگه شما مسلمونید پس مقبرش و خراب کنید ولی رژیم به قول شما (ملاها) این کارو نکردن
> پیروز نهاوندی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> شاید با خودت بگی دیگه الان ما دیگه باید بیخیال عربا باشیم و برگردیم به رسم و رسوم ایرانی به ماچه؟ در سیاست یک اصل است که می گه اگه تو با دیگران کاری نداشته باشی اونا با تو کار دارن وما در تاریخ دو بار با عربا کاری نداشتیم ولی هر دوبار ضربه خوردیم یکی زمان ساسانیها (جنگ قادسیه
> ویکی هم زمان شاه که باعث جنگ ایران وعراق شد الان نگاه کن چنتا کشور زیر سلطه ایران هستند همه این ها هم به وسیله ایدئولوژی شیعه کردیم نمی تونیم بگیم ما پرشین هستیم و تو اون عربا نفوذ کنیم(البته تغیر زبان ورسم ورسوم و فرهنگشون تو سالهای طولانی ممکنه واینکارم میکنیم
> ختم کلام یه بزرگی میگه دین وسیله ای برای کشور گشایی است ما هم داریم با ایدئولوژی شیعه همین کار و میکنیم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم همون بچه حزب واللهی ها و ملاهایی که تو میگی برن کشته بشن دارن واسه قهرمان ما ایرانیهه عزاداری میکنن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به نام پرودگار جان و خرد
> درود
> 
> پیروز نهاوندی همان کسی است که عمربن الخطاب ملعون رو به هلاکت رسانده است.
> 
> اعراب به او فیروز ابولولو میگفتند زیرا او دختری به نام مروارید داشت و مروارید در زبان عربی یعنی لولو و ابولولو یعنی پدر مروارید.
> 
> او یکی از قهرمانان تازی ستیز ایرانی است.که قتل عمر توسط او اندکی مرهم بر زخم تصرف ایران به دست اعراب میگذارد.
> این دلاورمرد ایرانی یکی ازسربازان شجاع تحت فرماندهی رستم فرخزاد بود که در جنگ بین ایران و روم بدست رومیان اسیر شد
> 
> سپس هنگامی که اعراب تازی به روم یورش بردند پیروز باری دیگر اسیر شد منتها این بار بدست تازیان.
> پیروز مردی بود قوی هیکل،بسیار خوش چهره،و روشن بین بود. وآشنا به تمام فنون و مهارت های روزگار
> اوغلام یکی از مریدان عمر به نام مغیره بن شیعه شده بود.
> روزی مغیره بن شیعه نامه ای به عمر نوشت و از او خواست که پیروز به مدینه بیاید و مردم مدینه را با فنون و علوم منحصر به فرد خودش آشنا کند.و عمر هم با اینکه ورود هر غیر عرب را به مدینه ممنوع کرده بود اجازه ورود پیروز را به مدینه داد.
> 
> روزی پیروز به سوی عمر میرود و عمر از او می پرسد که تو چه مهارتهایی داری و پیروز در پاسخ به عمر میگوید من به فنون درودگری،نقاشی،کنده کاری و آهنگری تسلط دارم.
> 
> عمر به پیروز میگوید که من شنیده ام تو توانایی ساخت آسیابی را داری که می تواند گندم را آرد کند.آیا میتوانی چنین آسیابی را برای من بسازی.؟
> پیروز گفت آری اگر زنده باشم چنین آسیابی را برای تو بنا کنم که تمام مغرب و مشرق زمین از آن سخن گویند.
> 
> عمر از این سخن پیروز هراسان شد و گفت این مرد مرا به جان خود بیمناک کرد.
> نوشته اند وقتی که اسیران ایرانی را دسته دسته به مدینه میبردند پیروز نهاوندی ایستاده بود و به اسیران می نگریست.کودکان خوردسال را که در بین این اسیران بودند دست بر سرهاشان میکشید و میگریست و میگفت عمر جگرم را خورد.بدین ترتیب پیروز که یک سرباز شجاع و میهن پرست ایرانی بود تصمیم به تلافی و قتل عمر را گرفت
> قتل عمر دوسال بعد از جنگ نهاوند صورت گرفت.
> در سپیده دم ماه ذی الحجه عمر که به عنوان امام جماعت در حال خواندن نماز بود پیروز وارد مسجد شد و بوسیله خنجر حبشی که دارای دوسو بود شش ضربه ی کاری بر پیکر نحس عمر وارد آورد و عمر از طریق یک ضربه که به زیر ناف او وارد شد بود و بسیار سهمگین و عمیق بود به هلاکت رسید.
> پیروز بعد از این واقعه از مسجد گریزان شد و به هرمزان که یکی از سرادارن سپاه ایران بود پناهنده شد.سپس پیروز به عراق رفت و در نهایت رهسپار کاشان شد و در همانجا دار فانی را بدرود گفت.
> بعد از مرگ عمر پسرش عبیدالله سه نفر را به شهادت رساند یکی از آنها هرمزان بود که در قتل عمر با پیروز همدست بود دیگری حنیف که عبیدالله به او مزمون بود و دیگری هم مروارید دختر پیروز.
> بدین ترتیب ایرانیان کینه ی ضربتی را که از دست عمر در قادسیه،جولاء و نهاوند دیده بودند در مدینه از او بازستاندند ونیز در هرشهری که مورد غارت و دستبرد عربان میگشت،ناراضیان تا آنجا که ممکن بود،در می ایستادند و تا وقتی که به کلی از دفاع و مقاومت نومید نشده بودند در برابر فاتحان که به رغم سادگی سپاهیانه رفتاری تند و خشن داشتند سر به تسلیم فرود نمی آوردند.
> 
> نامت جاودان و یادت گرامی پیروز...........
> @Abii


این یارو مشیری خالی بنده یه فرد ضد اسلام و عقده ای هست تمام حرفاش دروغه از اون چیزی نذار.
.ولی درسته شیعه دهن عربارو سرویس کرده
ابی نمیفهمه که اگه همین حزباللهی ها وشیعه ها نبودن به خاطر نفوذ فکری عربا رو ما, ما هم مثل پاکستانی ها نوکر عربا بودیم. حیف که نمیفهمه


Sinan said:


> Hmmm, i have no idea about what you are talking. Can you quote my post in which i have insulted Iran ?


You said Azerbaijan is not Iran and other bullcraps.....

Azarbaijan - IRAN ...


----------



## Abii

like_a_boss said:


> آبی این چند خط و بخون من اصلا حزب واللهی نیستم مسلمونم نیستم. می دونم توام ایران و دوست داری می خوای کشورت پیشرفت کنه و این حرفا منم قبلا مثل تو بودم می گفتم این چه کشوریه؟ این چه حکومتیه؟ چرا ما باید دین عربایی که به ما حمله کردن و داشته باشیم؟ تا این که رفتم مطالعه کردم و تحقیق کردم یه چیزایی گیرم اومد. تا حالا با خودت فکر کردی چرا 90 درصد مسلمونا سنی هستند فقط ما شیعه هستیم؟ داستانش این پایین تو ویدئو هست دیگه من نمی گم. میدونستی ما چرا عمر کشون داریم؟ من یادمه قبلا به ما می گفتن چون عمر در و کوبیده تو پهلو فاطمه زهرا ما از مرگش خوشحالی می کنیم ولی جواب اصلی اینه که زمان این عمر حرومزاده به ایران حمله شد.خلاصه ایرانی ها در زمان صفویه این فرقه شیعه رو به وجود آوردن که باعث وحدت ایرانیها شد و از اون موقع دارن پدر این عربا رو در میارن فقط کافیه نگاه کنی ببینی چه تفرقه ای بین عربا انداختیم با این بازی سنی و شیعه دارن همدیگرو می کشن اصل دین اسلامم همین مال سنی ها و وحشی های داعشیه.
> در ضمن قاتل عمر بی ناموس یک ایرانی به اسم پیروز نهاوندی (ابو لولو) بوده که مقبرش در کاشان است این سنی ها قبلا گفتن که اگه شما مسلمونید پس مقبرش و خراب کنید ولی رژیم به قول شما (ملاها) این کارو نکردن
> پیروز نهاوندی - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> شاید با خودت بگی دیگه الان ما دیگه باید بیخیال عربا باشیم و برگردیم به رسم و رسوم ایرانی به ماچه؟ در سیاست یک اصل است که می گه اگه تو با دیگران کاری نداشته باشی اونا با تو کار دارن وما در تاریخ دو بار با عربا کاری نداشتیم ولی هر دوبار ضربه خوردیم یکی زمان ساسانیها (جنگ قادسیه
> ویکی هم زمان شاه که باعث جنگ ایران وعراق شد الان نگاه کن چنتا کشور زیر سلطه ایران هستند همه این ها هم به وسیله ایدئولوژی شیعه کردیم نمی تونیم بگیم ما پرشین هستیم و تو اون عربا نفوذ کنیم(البته تغیر زبان ورسم ورسوم و فرهنگشون تو سالهای طولانی ممکنه واینکارم میکنیم
> ختم کلام یه بزرگی میگه دین وسیله ای برای کشور گشایی است ما هم داریم با ایدئولوژی شیعه همین کار و میکنیم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم همون بچه حزب واللهی ها و ملاهایی که تو میگی برن کشته بشن دارن واسه قهرمان ما ایرانیهه عزاداری میکنن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به نام پرودگار جان و خرد
> درود
> 
> پیروز نهاوندی همان کسی است که عمربن الخطاب ملعون رو به هلاکت رسانده است.
> 
> اعراب به او فیروز ابولولو میگفتند زیرا او دختری به نام مروارید داشت و مروارید در زبان عربی یعنی لولو و ابولولو یعنی پدر مروارید.
> 
> او یکی از قهرمانان تازی ستیز ایرانی است.که قتل عمر توسط او اندکی مرهم بر زخم تصرف ایران به دست اعراب میگذارد.
> این دلاورمرد ایرانی یکی ازسربازان شجاع تحت فرماندهی رستم فرخزاد بود که در جنگ بین ایران و روم بدست رومیان اسیر شد
> 
> سپس هنگامی که اعراب تازی به روم یورش بردند پیروز باری دیگر اسیر شد منتها این بار بدست تازیان.
> پیروز مردی بود قوی هیکل،بسیار خوش چهره،و روشن بین بود. وآشنا به تمام فنون و مهارت های روزگار
> اوغلام یکی از مریدان عمر به نام مغیره بن شیعه شده بود.
> روزی مغیره بن شیعه نامه ای به عمر نوشت و از او خواست که پیروز به مدینه بیاید و مردم مدینه را با فنون و علوم منحصر به فرد خودش آشنا کند.و عمر هم با اینکه ورود هر غیر عرب را به مدینه ممنوع کرده بود اجازه ورود پیروز را به مدینه داد.
> 
> روزی پیروز به سوی عمر میرود و عمر از او می پرسد که تو چه مهارتهایی داری و پیروز در پاسخ به عمر میگوید من به فنون درودگری،نقاشی،کنده کاری و آهنگری تسلط دارم.
> 
> عمر به پیروز میگوید که من شنیده ام تو توانایی ساخت آسیابی را داری که می تواند گندم را آرد کند.آیا میتوانی چنین آسیابی را برای من بسازی.؟
> پیروز گفت آری اگر زنده باشم چنین آسیابی را برای تو بنا کنم که تمام مغرب و مشرق زمین از آن سخن گویند.
> 
> عمر از این سخن پیروز هراسان شد و گفت این مرد مرا به جان خود بیمناک کرد.
> نوشته اند وقتی که اسیران ایرانی را دسته دسته به مدینه میبردند پیروز نهاوندی ایستاده بود و به اسیران می نگریست.کودکان خوردسال را که در بین این اسیران بودند دست بر سرهاشان میکشید و میگریست و میگفت عمر جگرم را خورد.بدین ترتیب پیروز که یک سرباز شجاع و میهن پرست ایرانی بود تصمیم به تلافی و قتل عمر را گرفت
> قتل عمر دوسال بعد از جنگ نهاوند صورت گرفت.
> در سپیده دم ماه ذی الحجه عمر که به عنوان امام جماعت در حال خواندن نماز بود پیروز وارد مسجد شد و بوسیله خنجر حبشی که دارای دوسو بود شش ضربه ی کاری بر پیکر نحس عمر وارد آورد و عمر از طریق یک ضربه که به زیر ناف او وارد شد بود و بسیار سهمگین و عمیق بود به هلاکت رسید.
> پیروز بعد از این واقعه از مسجد گریزان شد و به هرمزان که یکی از سرادارن سپاه ایران بود پناهنده شد.سپس پیروز به عراق رفت و در نهایت رهسپار کاشان شد و در همانجا دار فانی را بدرود گفت.
> بعد از مرگ عمر پسرش عبیدالله سه نفر را به شهادت رساند یکی از آنها هرمزان بود که در قتل عمر با پیروز همدست بود دیگری حنیف که عبیدالله به او مزمون بود و دیگری هم مروارید دختر پیروز.
> بدین ترتیب ایرانیان کینه ی ضربتی را که از دست عمر در قادسیه،جولاء و نهاوند دیده بودند در مدینه از او بازستاندند ونیز در هرشهری که مورد غارت و دستبرد عربان میگشت،ناراضیان تا آنجا که ممکن بود،در می ایستادند و تا وقتی که به کلی از دفاع و مقاومت نومید نشده بودند در برابر فاتحان که به رغم سادگی سپاهیانه رفتاری تند و خشن داشتند سر به تسلیم فرود نمی آوردند.
> 
> نامت جاودان و یادت گرامی پیروز...........
> @Abii


Kholase harfet ineke bekhatere inke darim michapoonim to koone ye mosht Arab (bishtaresham bekhatere khereftie khode arabast ta bahooshie ma), bayad bikhiale badbakhti va felakate Iran beshim?

Harfet ine dige na?

Mardome Iran va khvare miane kheily aghab moondetar az in chizan ke beshe omid dasht be inke beshan Kore Jonobi ya Japane ayande. Vali hadeaghal mishe talash kard ke. Mishe rishasho zad ke hadeaghal 80 sale dige Iranam be ye keshvare taraz avale donya tabdil she. Age enghade Iran badbakht nabood, alan deleto khosh nakarde boodi be zaye kardane ye mosht Arab to soorie va Aragh.

Always aim for the moon so you can at least land in the stars. Man bishtare omram to Vancouver boodam. Mibinam chejoori ba ye nezam va farhange dorost, ma Iroonia be har hadafi mitoonim beresim. Iranam 12 sal boodam, didam ke behtarinamoon sar az zendan va felakat dar ovordan ya az keshvar farari shodan. Baghie mardomam mese ye mosht plankton faghad zendan. Irani hamoon Iranie. Bezaresh to ye mohit mesle Canada, mishe behtarini ke mitoone. Bezaresh to Iran, az ye plankton zendegish pointless-tare.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Saif al-Arab said:


> By mistake. What does it matter anyway? Do you want me to thank your "highly interesting" posts? I can do that if that means no trolling from your part.
> 
> I am almost only active during the evening and at night. While I am active, I do tend to engage in a lot of discussions. So while others use hours to write 5 posts, I can occasionally write 30 posts in the span of 2 hours. Other than that I am updating quite a few threads that I once created once every two weeks or so. That does not mean that I am here 24/7. I probably spend less time here than most, including yourself.
> 
> You should not really worry about me as I have experienced more adventures in my life than many people have in their entire lifespans despite my young age. I have probably lived and studied in more countries than you have visited.
> 
> I have a student position at one of the world's leading pharmaceutical companies. What about you? Other than obviously "spying" on my online active on some Pakistani forum and obsessing about the 450 million Arabs 24/7? But don't worry my time in the upcoming months won't allow me to be here too much so you will have a Swedish buffet in front of you. No need to worry bro!
> 
> Anyway since I am here, how are you doing @ResurgentIran ? Any news since the last time we talked?
> 
> @Full Moon
> 
> In France and Denmark the Turkish community (the Kurds are included here) are not much different than the average Pakistani, Afghan, Algerian, Moroccan, Tunisian, Iraqi, Palestinian, Syrian, Lebanese, Egyptian, Yemeni etc. communities when it comes to religion. At least this is my personal experience but on the other hand many of the Muslims in Europe tend to be more religious than the natives of the ME. Or at least they often pretend to be that in public.
> 
> What is common among all the Muslim groups is that there is a much greater tendency to accept alcohol intake than pork consumption. This too, as you might know, is no different in the Arab world and the Muslim world as a whole.
> At times this is quite hilarious as you can have drunk Muslim guys/girls (some even under the influence of narcotics) returning home from a night out and stopping by at the local kebab/shawarma/falafel/pizza shop, but God forbid that their food will contain pork. I have seen this from close hand numerous times and it's quite a sight. Somehow few ever question the hypocrisy.



Hello my friend, long time no see. Im good, just a lot of work right now. 
This is my final semester so very preoccupied at the moment. On top of studies I take a lot of work shifts in the hospital. Im almost burned out :/
But thats life I guess.

How are you?  Hope you are ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

ResurgentIran said:


> Hello my friend, long time no see. Im good, just a lot of work right now.
> This is my final semester so very preoccupied at the moment. On top of studies I take a lot of work shifts in the hospital. Im almost burned out :/
> But thats life I guess.
> 
> How are you?  Hope you are ok.



Hang on there. Yes, you disappeared from the radar for a while. I thought that you left this madhouse that we others cannot escape easily from fro good, lol. Yes, we talked about that. Well, being busy is good, it means that you are evolving and doing what you are supposed to do.

Really? So you graduate this January or early February? That's great man. I would have liked to talk more but I simply have to run again. Tag me if there will be some news. Take care.

Well I am fine, thanks for asking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

Abii said:


> bayad bikhiale badbakhti va felakate Iran beshim?


ahan alan dige moghe residan be vaze mamlekate,chera? chon be bazdarandegi kamel residim (nuclear+icbm) daghighan mesle chine dahe 70 dige in hamsayehaye tokhmie atrafemun nemitunan tahdid bashan. ma ham majbur nistim dige az khodeshun mosalmun tar bashim
هاشمی در گفت‌وگویی پیرامون گذشته و حال برنامه هسته‌ای ایران گفت: «ما اجازه‌ی رفتن به طرف سلاح هسته‌ای را نداریم، ولی اگر شرایطی ضروری پیش بیاید یا دشمنی پیدا کنیم که بخواهد از این سلاح استفاده کند، قدرت ما محفوظ است.»
رفسنجانی: قدرت ایران برای ساخت سلاح هسته‌ای محفوظ است | سیاست | DW.COM | 27.10.2015


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> این یارو مشیری خالی بنده یه فرد ضد اسلام و عقده ای هست تمام حرفاش دروغه از اون چیزی نذار.
> .ولی درسته شیعه دهن عربارو سرویس کرده
> ابی نمیفهمه که اگه همین حزباللهی ها وشیعه ها نبودن به خاطر نفوذ فکری عربا رو ما, ما هم مثل پاکستانی ها نوکر عربا بودیم. حیف که نمیفهمه
> 
> You said Azerbaijan is not Iran and other bullcraps.....
> 
> Azarbaijan - IRAN ...


Azerbaijan is a country, if you have problem that... İt's not my problem


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Azerbaijan is a country, if you have problem that... İt's not my problem





Sinan said:


> Well, i don't wanna discuss this for the hundred time. I don't care what you call Azeris or their lands. Azeris sees themselves as Turks, they speak Turkish and they are from Oghuz Branch of the Turkic family tree just like us.


You have written some bla bla bla here based on your pan turkism wet dreams.

Azarbaijan - IRAN ...

Azaris settled in North and Middle of Iran several centuries before u turks migrated from Middle of Asia and Mongolistan to Anatoli.

Remember the last time that u turks dared to think about Iran what the hell Safavid empire did to you. Remember that and keep your mouth closed more than enough.

Achaemeneid Empire:







Parthain Empire:






Sasanian Empire:






Tahirid & Saffarid Empire:






Seljuq Empire:











Safavid Empire:






Afsharid Empire:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

شاید با خودت بگی اصلا لازم نبود ایران این همه هزینه برای برنامه اتمی بکنه بهتر بود خرج مردم ایران میشد ولی میدونی که یکی از دلایل انقلاب ایران برنامه بلند پروازانه هسته ای شاه بود ؟.مصاحبه های اکبر اعتماد و گوش کن رییس انرژی اتمی در زمان شاه که تو همین جمهوری اسلامی دعوتش کردن وازش تقدیر کردن به خاطر شروع کردن برنامه اتمی. چرا چون غربی ها دیدن این شاه 4تا اف 14 خریده رژه ارتش 2500 ساله برگزار می کنه برنامه اتمی هم داره می خواد امپراطوری پارس و احیا کنه یه شبه زدنش زمین جالبه تا دیروز متحدشون بود از این به بعد تو تمام اخبار سی ان ان و بی بی سی شده بود دیکتاتور؟ نمی دونم مصاحبه آخرش و دیدی یا نه که می گه این انقلاب بازیگرای پشت پرده داشت دقیقا همین بلند پروازی ها و کارهای جاه طلبانه رو اردوغان گوسفند داره می کنه(احیا عثمانی) که کردها رو انداختن به جونش. در ضمن اینا برنامه تجزیه (بالکانیزه کردن منطقه رو داشتن نگو که اینا نظریه توطئه است که من قبول ندارم خود شما بهتر از من برنارد لوییس و کیسینجر و .... میشناسی اصل اول سیاست تفرقه بنداز و حکومت کن




مطلب آخر هم ایران قدرت بالفعل اتمی بود که در مذاکرات هسته ای این قدرت و سر منطقه دیل کرد و تبدیل شد به قدرت بالقوه اتمی
وجالبتر این که این نقشه در حین مذاکرات اتمی یکدفعه میاد بیرون




http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...iew/how-5-countries-could-become-14.html?_r=0
و بعد مذاکرات یه دفعه به طور کاملا اتفاقی-----> ساکرسم----- ترکا با کردا درگیر میشن و عربستانیها با یمنی ها

اینم نقشه همین دیروز سوریه که به طور کاملا اتفاقی شبیه نقشه بالایی است ببخشید اگه طولانی بود




@Abii


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> You have written some bla bla bla here based on your pan turkism wet dreams.
> 
> Azarbaijan - IRAN ...
> 
> Azaris settled in North and Middle of Iran several centuries before u turks migrated from Middle of Asia and Mongolistan to Anatoli.
> 
> Remember the last time that u turks dared to think about Iran what the hell Safavid empire did to you. Remember that and keep your mouth closed more than enough.
> 
> Achaemeneid Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parthain Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasanian Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahirid & Saffarid Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljuq Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safavid Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afsharid Empire:



I said, i'm not gonna discuss. I don't care your opinions about my people.


----------



## Aramagedon

@Saif al-Arab

A wedding party in Tehran and a wedding party in Saudi:





Watch from 1:30







Have you ever been in a wedding party?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> You have written some bla bla bla here based on your pan turkism wet dreams.
> 
> Azarbaijan - IRAN ...
> 
> Azaris settled in North and Middle of Iran several centuries before u turks migrated from Middle of Asia and Mongolistan to Anatoli.
> 
> Remember the last time that u turks dared to think about Iran what the hell Safavid empire did to you. Remember that and keep your mouth closed more than enough.
> 
> Achaemeneid Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parthain Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasanian Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahirid & Saffarid Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seljuq Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safavid Empire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afsharid Empire:



- Turkic tribes have conquered Iran numerous times, dont know why you keep thinking yourself to be above us.
- The Ottoman's beat the Safavid's on numerous occasions, and vice versa.
- The Seljuk Empire was Oghuz Turkic, not Persian.
- The Afsharid Empire was Turkic aswel.
- The Tahirid dynasty was a subject of the abbasid caliphate, they werent autonomous or independent. They were also Arabic.

It was a common practice in histroy, especcially for Turkic tribes that conquered Persia to be assimiliated into Persian culture and society, and also the other way around. Those empires are nontheless concquered by Turkic/Persian tribes, but are simply known as Turko-Persian empires. Prime examples being the Safavid and Seljuk Empires. Turks and Persian have much more common then people think.

This concept is known as *"Conquest, consolidation, expansion, degeneration and conquest again"*

Its especcialy perfect for discribing nomadic warrior tribes, such as Turkic and Mongolian.


----------



## Aramagedon

BordoEnes said:


> - The Seljuk Empire was Oghuz Turkic, not Persian.
> - The Afsharid Empire was Turkic aswel.
> - The Tahirid dynasty was a subject of the abbasid


Safarid, Tahirid, Samanid were Persians. Seljuk, Safavid and Afsharid were Turkic but Iranian.










.


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> Safarid, Tahirid, Samanid were Persians. Seljuk, Safavid and Afsharid were Turkic but Iranian.



History is never white or black, its grey. What you and many other usually perceive as Persian or Turkic empires are in reality just multicultural and multiethnic empires dominated by a specific ethnic noblemen. Thus we usually perceive/label empires to be based on the ones ruling them, but sometimes its just to much of a hassle and we just say Turko-Persian empires.

- Seljuk Empire -> An empire ruled by Turkic nobelty, society being a mix of Persian, Turkic, Arabic, Armenian, Caucasian people.
- The Babur Empire -> Widely considered a Turkic empire but the society and people were obviously more Indians.

The Seljuk Empire is as Persian as the Scythian Empire was Turkic.

There are few Empires that can truelly be considered Turkic or Persian. We however take pride in them nontheless. So sit down boy, an Persian person is just as proud of their history as a Turkic one.


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Please refer to your master Mujtahid, little Taqleed you're hurting your brain being so judgmental. I'm sorry you got nightmares playing DOOM.
> 
> Let me guess, you are the Golden Standard Muslim?



What's the reason for the inflammation in your anal cavity?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

That was just gross, can't believe that came out your mouth after just blanket bombing Muslims as being not true Muslims. You just went from Golden to Charcoal.


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> That was just gross, can't believe that came out your mouth after just blanket bombing Muslims as being not true Muslims. You just went from Golden to Charcoal.



I was not judging, but rather observing what I see here in the states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

2800 said:


> @Saif al-Arab
> 
> A wedding party in Tehran and a wedding party in Saudi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch from 1:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been in a wedding party?



I think that I know what you highlighted right there and why.

Of course. I have attended quite a few weddings. Traditional as non-traditional. Both in Europe and the ME.

What you have posted is a wedding dance of a specific clan in KSA. Each clan and tribe has it's own traditions. This means that you essentially have 100's upon 100's of different wedding rituals. Also each region of the country and community has its own distinct traditions and rituals.

The music (drums) is performed by Afro-Arabs and is typical of them. Similar music is performed by Afro-Arabs in Iraq and other Arab countries. You can almost feel the African vibe. It's a very "trance like" melody.

Arab weddings are very diverse depending on the country and historical region they take place in, aside from the religion (Muslim, Christian, Jewish) of the participants.

That video that you posted from Tehran seems to be more Western influenced. You have those in KSA too but they are rare. I have never been to a non-traditional wedding in KSA. In most weddings in KSA men and women are sitting in separate halls.

Weddings in KSA are mostly a women's event. They plan most of it, prepare all the food, invite many of the guests etc. They usually sit in halls like this one below where they are dressed in their finest traditional dresses (no hijab, abaya or niqab) and jewelry and where they dance and do what women do best, bullshit etc.







The men sit in less bombastic and more formal settings normally. Such as this one:






Here you can see some footage from Saudi Arabian wedding celebrations.





















Some short cultural trivia here about why they do this at Arab weddings in most Arab countries.

In old times, when a woman was married off to a man from a different clan, tribe or family, her tribe/clan/family would fire guns into the air as a symbolic gesture of protection for the other tribe/clan/family to hear. Letting the other tribe/clan/family know that the woman is not to be mistreated, and that she has the backing of the entire tribe/clan/family. The other tribe/clan/family would fire back, and they would try to out do each other as a display of pride. Today, most people opt for fireworks although as you can see, some people have not reached that stage yet.

There is no point for me to post footage from the more formal parts of a wedding. It's more or less the same in all Muslim countries depending on whether it's a traditional or non-traditional wedding.

@Full Moon might elaborate more on my post if he sees it and wishes to add more comments.

Since you started talking about weddings and the fact that I am here again, can you tell me about the more traditional weddings in Iran and whether the weddings differ as in KSA and most Arab countries, depending on the region, religion and ethnicity of the participants? I imagine that for instance Iranian Arabs would have different wedding ceremonies by large compared to Turkmens and Azeris different ones compared to Baloch people for instance.

How does a typical Muslim wedding in for instance Isfahan or Yazd (interior of Iran) or a city like Birjand in Southern Khorasan look like? Here I don't mean a Western influenced wedding as seen in almost every ME/Muslim country as well.

Maybe @Serpentine , @Madali or @raptor22 would know this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

So...what did they do before guns?


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> A wedding party in Tehran and a wedding party in Saudi:
> 
> 
> Watch from 1:30


Very risky business, i guess....what if basijis storm the place ???


----------



## Safavid

Sinan said:


> Very risky business, i guess....what if basijis storm the place ???


they inform the parents and in this case i see only parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii




----------



## Madali

Saif al-Arab said:


> I think that I know what you highlighted right there and why.
> 
> Of course. I have attended quite a few weddings. Traditional as non-traditional. Both in Europe and the ME.
> 
> What you have posted is a wedding dance of a specific clan in KSA. Each clan and tribe has it's own traditions. This means that you essentially have 100's upon 100's of different wedding rituals. Also each region of the country and community has its own distinct traditions and rituals.
> 
> The music (drums) is performed by Afro-Arabs and is typical of them. Similar music is performed by Afro-Arabs in Iraq and other Arab countries. You can almost feel the African vibe. It's a very "trance like" melody.
> 
> Arab weddings are very diverse depending on the country and historical region they take place in, aside from the religion (Muslim, Christian, Jewish) of the participants.
> 
> That video that you posted from Tehran seems to be more Western influenced. You have those in KSA too but they are rare. I have never been to a non-traditional wedding in KSA. In most weddings in KSA men and women are sitting in separate halls.
> 
> Weddings in KSA are mostly a women's event. They plan most of it, prepare all the food, invite many of the guests etc. They usually sit in halls like this one below where they are dressed in their finest traditional dresses (no hijab, abaya or niqab) and jewelry and where they dance and do what women do best, bullshit etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The men sit in less bombastic and more formal settings normally. Such as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see some footage from Saudi Arabian wedding celebrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some short cultural trivia here about why they do this at Arab weddings in most Arab countries.
> 
> In old times, when a woman was married off to a man from a different clan, tribe or family, her tribe/clan/family would fire guns into the air as a symbolic gesture of protection for the other tribe/clan/family to hear. Letting the other tribe/clan/family know that the woman is not to be mistreated, and that she has the backing of the entire tribe/clan/family. The other tribe/clan/family would fire back, and they would try to out do each other as a display of pride. Today, most people opt for fireworks although as you can see, some people have not reached that stage yet.
> 
> There is no point for me to post footage from the more formal parts of a wedding. It's more or less the same in all Muslim countries depending on whether it's a traditional or non-traditional wedding.
> 
> @Full Moon might elaborate more on my post if he sees it and wishes to add more comments.
> 
> Since you started talking about weddings and the fact that I am here again, can you tell me about the more traditional weddings in Iran and whether the weddings differ as in KSA and most Arab countries, depending on the region, religion and ethnicity of the participants? I imagine that for instance Iranian Arabs would have different wedding ceremonies by large compared to Turkmens and Azeris different ones compared to Baloch people for instance.
> 
> How does a typical Muslim wedding in for instance Isfahan or Yazd (interior of Iran) or a city like Birjand in Southern Khorasan look like? Here I don't mean a Western influenced wedding as seen in almost every ME/Muslim country as well.
> 
> Maybe @Serpentine , @Madali or @raptor22 would know this?




I hate weddings. I wouldn't have gone to my own wedding if, you know, I wasn't the groom.

Weddings in Iran vary a lot, not only from city to city, but from class to class. Even among the music & dance mixed groups, I've noticed differences.

From example, two weddings I attended to in Tehran were like the video @2800 posted, which had night club dance music. The ones from my community has more "wedding" music.

Why don't I just describe my own wedding.

My wedding was on two days. We invite a loooot more people than Tehranis. I don't remember the details now, but I think on the first day we invited only, supposedly, "close" people and there were 400 guests and on second day it was 1000. I don't remember the exact numbers. Anyway, on both days we rent out a garden and hire a band to play music. First day, it's open buffet, but second day its only cake & juice since its open to more people. In our area, people start coming to weddings very late.

On second day, which was the more official one, I suddenly decided to do a traditional act which involves me riding a horse, followed by close family, then stopping somewhere, and then change my clothes in front of everyone (the males only). In the old days, the groom would change into his wedding clothes, then ride the horse to the brides house for the wedding. But because this is the 21st century, we just rode to my father's house where we had a mini-party for the groom family only. Then I went home and changed into my real groom clothes, because I didn't want to smell of horse. Also, they didn't give me a gun to fire. Dicks.

Okay, anyway, at the wedding itself, we start of by segregating the men and women with a curtain between them. On the men side, they play the "tombolok" which is a traditional wedding music and danced by men using a small cloth thingie in their hand. This is where most of the men dance, because it's just the men, and to anyone who doesn't know how to dance, you sort of walk around lightly moving your arms.
After that, the guests who are not close start leaving until maybe 30% are left, and then the curtains are pulled, and the men go towards the women, and there is a mix of southern bandari songs & farsi music, but none of the house trance music.

They did this until 2-3 in the morning, and once more guests left and it was now only even closer family, they left and follow me and my wife to the home we are staying at, and set up the sound system, brought the band over, and CONTINUED playing music and dancing, until dawn, when it’s the azan, so they stop, and give out halwa to eat, finally freaking leave, and this is where I went to our wedding bedroom, lied on the bed, and fell asleep without even taking off my wedding clothes.

Not Recommended. Would not repeat.


This is the “tombolok” music where the men mainly dance on the men side,






Usually with this, someone eventually starts a chant, “a-lah! Dega karim nebareh/a-lah! Doma dasho dovare” which is said in time with the beat of the song and means, “oh ho, I’m not concerned anymore/oh ho, the groom’s hands are on the wall” which I never asked, but I think means that the groom is basically going to get screwed now.

Some songs you also sort of expect to hear in any wedding in our area, one of them being, “Chera khane zane” (woman is the light of the house)






The song starts from 2 minute.

Now that I started to search for some songs on youtube (not much I could find), I’ve started to feel nostalgic.

In conclusion, south rules, north drools.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> Very risky business, i guess....what if basijis storm the place ???



The Basijis wants everyone to get married, so as long as it is wedding party, no one cares

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Women are not wearing head scarf, is it not a problem ???

P.S: Don't mind the article below, i'm working on something.



> Iran, has been able to maintain and improve it's aviation industry which has been established in the Shah era with US support and technology transfer despite of the international sanctions on the Islamic Revolution and it's aftermath. More visible examples of this performance, is Iran's ability to maintain, repair and renovate the warplanes such as F-14 Tomcat, F-4 Phantom II, F-5 which has been supplied at 1970s and even used as a layout in Iran's some local development projects.
> 
> Same success also showed itself at, further developing the remote-controlled reconnaissance aircraft system's experience which have been obtained in the final period of the Shah Era and transforming these experiences into unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) industry. Especially since the 1990s, with the rocket and missile technology R&D and production efforts also shows itself in the UAV field.
> 
> Iran's human resources capacity in theoretical and applied sciences, reverse engineering and ingenuity in getting around the sanctions resulted with many UAV projects These UAVs as well as the Iranian military also being widely used by Iran's ally organizations and countries. Therefore, UAVs have become the leading tool of Iran's foreign policy.
> 
> In other words, Iran has become a UAV power just like Israel. A closer examination of this power, it can deduct important lessons for Turkey.
> 
> *Iran's UAV Development and Production Capacity*
> 
> Iran has two leading players in the UAV industry. These are Quds Aviation Industries which is connected to the Revolutionary Guards (Pasdaran) and HESA, a subsidiary of Iran Aviation Industries Organization(IAIO) connected to Ministry of Defense. .While Quds company's main area of expertise is UAVs, HESA in addition UAVs, also manufactures fixed and rotary wing aircraft, and it's sub-systems.
> 
> Founded in 1985, Qud's HQ is in Tehran. Although it takes place under umbrella ıf IAIO company is under the direct control of Pasdaran.
> 
> Founded in 1976 HESA is conducting its activities in the Isfahan facility with an area of 250,000 m2. HESA which has been established for production, maintanence and repait for the Bell 214 utility helicopters by the US Textron company. During the process HESA developed it's R&D and production infrastructure with the transfer of technology from US. Also developed projects such as Iran-140 passenger planes with the Antonov of Ukraine.
> 
> Except Quds and HESA, another company operating in Iranian aviation industry, is a privately owned Farnas Aeronautics and Space Company. This company developed UAVs named Black Eagle, Falcon, Oruç 1, Oruç 10. Mostly stayed in the prototype stage, none of these UAVs passed to mass production.
> 
> 
> *Main UAV Models Produced by Iran*
> 
> Ebbail: By developed and produced by HESA, it is estimated that close to 400 Ebabils have been made from it's 3 different models. Ebabil-1 in tactical UAV Class, was developed in the 1980s, equipped with a 40kg warhead a attack / suicide UAV.
> 
> _*Ebabil: *HESA tarafından geliştirilip üretilen Ebabil'in üç farklı modelinden 400'e yakın üretilmiş olduğu tahmin ediliyor. Taktik İHA sınıfındaki Ebabil'lerden Ebabil 1, 1980'li yıllarda geliştirilmiş, 40kg harp başlığı ile donatılmış bir taarruzi / intihar İHA'sı._
> 
> Design work began in 1991 to Ebabil 2, reconnaissance and surveillance aircraft to a destination that adapts to the task. Serial production started in 1992 in Abu Dhabi UAV for the first time in 99 IDEX 1999 exhibition held in the world were shown to the public. The maximum flight duty time is given approximately 2 hours and 100km radius. Optionally, real-time data link system, the GPS / INS can be equipped with pilot aided. Swift 2, it is widely used in Iran's frequent military exercises and war games organized; double tail cone of the aircraft is an improved variant was also displayed when using the CH Ebabil target practice.
> 
> _Tasarım çalışmalarına 1991 yılında başlanan Ebabil 2, keşif gözetleme görevlerine de uyarlanabilen bir hedef uçağı. Seri üretimine 1992'de başlanan İHA ilk kez Abu Dabi'de 1999 yılında düzenlenen IDEX 99 sergisinde dünya kamuoyuna gösterildi. Azami uçuş süresi yaklaşık 2 saat ve görev yarıçapı 100km olarak veriliyor. İsteğe bağlı olarak gerçek zamanlı veri bağı sistemi, GPS/INS destekli otopilot ile de donatılabiliyor. Ebabil 2, İran'ın sık sık düzenlediği tatbikat ve savaş oyunlarında yaygın olarak kullanılmakta; çift kuyruk konili daha gelişmiş bir hedef uçağı türevi olan Ebabil CH de tatbikatlarda kullanılırken görüntülenmişti.
> _
> Used by Hezbollah in Lebanon also been developed by organizations Ebabil 2, double tail cone Ebabil T (Mirsad 1) is also has a derivative.
> 
> _Lübnan Hizbullahı tarafından da kullanılan Ebabil 2'nin aynı zamanda örgüt tarafından geliştirilmiş, çift kuyruk konili Ebabil T (Mirsad 1) isimli bir türevi de bulunuyor._
> 
> Developed in the early 2000s Ebabil 3, the South African Denel production bears great similarities with Seeker UAV. The cause of this similarity, likely to be co-operation developed between the two countries and trade defense in the first half of 2000. In this process, Iran, South Africa is estimated to have acquired the various sub-systems and component technologies.
> 
> _2000'lerin başlarında geliştirilen Ebabil 3 ise, Güney Afrikalı Denel üretimi Seeker İHA'sı ile büyük benzerlik taşıyor. Bu benzerliğin sebebinin, iki ülkenin 2000'lerin ilk yarısında savunma ve ticaret alanlarında geliştirdikleri işbirliği olması muhtemel. Bu süreçte İran'ın, Güney Afrika'dan çeşitli alt sistem ve bileşen teknolojilerini edinmiş olduğu tahmin ediliyor._
> 
> Production for the first time in 2008 to 3 in 2006 was viewed Ebabil started in Sudan. The great prophet in his own country for the first time in 2010 in the administration of 5 Revolutionary Guards (Pasdaran) used by seen. Swift 3, along with Sudan, Iraq and Syria, the most widely used in the UAV.
> 
> _Üretimine 2006 yılında başlanan Ebabil 3 ilk kez 2008 yılında Sudan'da görüntülendi. Kendi ülkesinde ise ilk kez 2010 yılındaki Büyük Peygamber 5 tatbikatında Devrim Muhafızları (Pasdaran) tarafından kullanılırken görüldü. Ebabil 3, Sudan ile birlikte Irak ve Suriye'de en yaygın şekilde kullanılan İHA._
> 
> Swift 3, we have an electro-of gimball camera, a constant downward facing camera or the camera can be equipped with one of constant discovery oblique angle; The maximum radius of about 100km task.
> 
> _Ebabil 3, gimballi bir elektrooptik kamera, aşağı doğru bakan sabit bir kamera ya da sabit eğik açılı keşif kamerasından biri ile donatılabiliyor; azami görev yarıçapı yaklaşık 100km._
> 
> Fotros: In November 2013 a flashy ceremony publicized information about the Fotros project does not exist. Israel as the outward appearance Heroine substantially similar Fotros ceremony, wing appearance in the lower US production of the AGM-114 helllfire very similar and even higher in the AGM-114K-2 model nazire yaparca "K-2" written by two missiles It exhibited.
> 
> _*Fotros:*2013 Kasım ayında gösterişli bir törenle kamuoyuna tanıtılan Fotros projesi hakkında ayrıntılı bilgi mevcut değil. Dış görünüş olarak İsrail'in Heron'una büyük ölçüde benzeyen Fotros törende, kanat altlarında görünüm olarak ABD yapımı AGM-114 HelllFire'a çok benzeyen ve hatta üzerlerinde AGM-114K-2 modeline nazire yaparcasına "K-2" yazan iki adet füze ile sergilendi._
> 
> By the Iranian Ministry of Defense mission radius of 2,000km and a maximum altitude of 25,000ft described as having Fotros also 16 - 30saat he could only stay in the air.
> 
> İran Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından 2,000km görev yarıçapına ve 25,000ft azami irtifaya sahip olduğu açıklanan Fotros'un ayrıca 16 - 30saat havada kalabildiği belirtilmişti.
> 
> Fotros, as described performance levels equivalent to 129 Shahid platform. The reason for the similar nature have created two separate UAV in Iran linked to the rivalry between the regular army and Pasdaran. Because Fotros a Department of Defense - Air Force project while a project conducted by Shahid 129 Pasdaran.
> 
> Fotros, açıklanan performans değerleri itibariyle Şahid 129'a eşdeğer bir platform. İran'ın benzer niteliklerde iki ayrı İHA üretmiş olmasının nedeni, Pasdaran ile düzenli ordu arasındaki rekabete bağlanabilir. Zira Fotros bir Savunma Bakanlığı - Hava Kuvvetleri projesi iken Şahid 129 Pasdaran tarafından yürütülen bir proje.
> 
> Heroism: one of the most interesting exhibits in the late Iranian UAV project, introduced in May 2013. heroism. Aircraft, the lower wing was represented by a 107mm artillery rocket. Swelling in the nose of the plane, the SATCOM satellite communications antenna that carries düşündürts, draws attention to this division occurs quite narrow. It was not carrying any electro-optic payload that heroism was shown at the ceremony, but I have a cylindrical body under the radar radome. This radar when examined closely, it is understood that a commercial marine radar. Shortly after the aforementioned presentation ceremony had posted a video showing a prototype flight test units heroism.
> 
> _*Hamaset: *İran'ın son dönemde sergilediği en ilginç İHA projelerinden biri, 2013 Mayıs ayında tanıtılan Hamaset. Uçak, kanat altlarında birer 107mm topçu roketi ile gösterilmişti. Uçağın burun kısmındaki kabarıklık, SATCOM uydu muhabere anteni taşıdığını düşündürtse de, bu bölmenin oldukça dar oluşu da dikkat çekiyor. Törende gösterilen Hamaset herhangi bir elektrooptik faydalı yük taşımıyordu ancak gövde altında silindirik bir radar radomu bulunmaktaydı. Yakından incelendiğinde bu radarın, ticari bir deniz radarı olduğu anlaşılıyor. Bahsi geçen tanıtım töreninden kısa süre sonra bir adet Hamaset prototipinin uçuş testlerini gösteren bir video yayınlanmıştı._
> 
> 
> Karrer: HESA company Karrer developed by the jet engine of a UAV attack. For the first time shown to the public in a parade in 2010 Karrer, Nur also uses Anti-ship cruise missile is located in Tulum-4 turbojet engines. Tulum-4, French TRI-60 engine, a copy is created with a possible Russian support. The TRI-60, Storm Shadow / SCALP cruise missile engine of.
> 
> _*Karrar:* HESA şirketi tarafından geliştirilen Karrar, jet motorlu bir taarruzi İHA. İlk kez 2010 yılındaki bir geçit töreninde kamuoyuna gösterilen Karrar, Nur gemisavar füzesinde de bulunan Tûlû-4 turbojet motorunu kullanıyor. Tûlû-4, Fransız TRI-60 motorunun, muhtemel Rus desteği ile üretilmiş bir kopyası. TRI-60 ise, Storm Shadow / SCALP seyir füzelerinin motoru. _
> 
> Karrer with rocket-assisted take-off system, is landing with a parachute. Iran has UAVs Mk series of classic bomb in the lower body and wings in various exhibitions and parades, exhibits Kovs Anti-ship cruise missile is attached. The maximum speed of 900K / h has given Karrer 1,000km range.
> 
> _Roket destekli kalkış sistemine sahip Karrar, paraşüt ile iniş gerçekleştiriyor. İran bu İHA'yı çeşitli sergi ve geçit törenlerinde gövde ve kanat altlarında Mk serisi klasik bomba, Kovsar gemisavar füze takılı halde sergiledi. Azami hızı 900km/saat olarak verilen Karrar 1,000km menzile sahip._
> 
> Koke 1: The announcement was made flight test in November, 2012 press Iran Koke 1, where four rotor tilt-wing UAV, can remain in the air for 3 hours and 170km task given that information with radius. Served in the news relating to the vehicle photography, Japanese Carbuncle produced by University of falsified photographs from a UAV state QTW. Also on "Koker" by another UAV's computer is equipped with four tilt-fan drawing was shown. Hence it can be argued that the project is still at the table.
> 
> _*Koker 1: *İran basını tarafından Kasım 2012'de uçuş testi yapıldığı duyurulan Koker 1'in, dört rotorlu bir tilt kanat İHA olduğu, havada 3 saat kalabildiği ve 170km görev yarıçapına sahip olduğu bilgileri verilmişti. Araçla ilgili haberlerde servis edilen fotograf, Japon Çiba Üniversitesi tarafından üretilen QTW adlı bir İHA'nın fotografının tahrif edilmiş hali. Ayrıca üzerinde "Koker" yazan, dört tilt-fan ile donatılmış bir başka İHA'ya ait bilgisayar çizimi de gösterildi. Buradan hareketle projenin henüz masa başında olduğu iddia edilebilir._
> 
> Emigrants: Emigrants, a UAV family produced by Aviation Industry Corporation Jerusalem. Design and production history, goes back to the Iran-Iraq War. They said with swift series, drones produced by Iran's highest.
> 
> _*Muhacir: *Muhacir, Kuds Havacılık Sanayii Şirketi tarafından üretilen bir İHA ailesi. Tasarım ve üretim geçmişi, İran Irak Savaşı'na kadar uzanıyor. Ebabil serisi ile birlikte Muhacirler, İran'ın en fazla ürettiği insansız uçaklar._
> 
> Cool the first member of refugees 1, to meet the needs of tactical reconnaissance during the war Pasdaran was developed in 1985. At the end of the cylindrical body carrying double tail cone, location facing towards the inclined camera chamber Muhacir also the world's first offensive UAV Some Muhacir were equipped with three RPG-7 launchers in the lower wing.
> 
> _Serinin ilk üyesi olan Muhacir 1, Pasdaran'ın savaş sırasındaki taktik keşif ihtiyaçlarını karşılamak için 1985 yılında geliştirildi. Çift kuyruk konisi taşıyan silindirik gövdenin ucunda, yere doğru bakan eğik bir kamera haznesi olan Muhacir, aynı zamanda dünyanın ilk taarruzî İHA'larından: Bazı Muhacirler, kanat altlarında üçer RPG-7 roketatarları ile donatılmıştı. _
> 
> Developed in the mid-1990s emigrants 2, until the mid-2000s is estimated to have produced more than 250. Emerging with the development of the body design of its predecessor Muhajir 2, with the skid landing gear wheel and not catapult takeoff systems. The same one as Muhajir Muhajir 2 can carry a total of six RPG-7, 15kg payload capacity to be able to stay in the air and has the ability to work in 1.5saat 11,000ft altitude. 150km'y a range of 50km; Immigrants in the air as well as the duration increased to 6h of 1.5saat 2N derivative, was introduced during the 2014 Winter Air Show.
> 
> _1990'ların ortalarında geliştirilen Muhacir 2'den, 2000'lerin ortalarına kadar 250'den fazla üretildiği tahmin ediliyor. Selefinin gövde tasarımının geliştirilmesi ile ortaya çıkan Muhacir 2, tekerlekli değil kızaklı iniş takımlarına ve mancınıklı kalkış sistemine sahip. Aynı Muhacir 1 gibi toplam altı RPG-7 taşıyabilen Muhacir 2, 15kg faydalı yük taşıma kapasitesine, 1.5saat havada kalabilme ve 11,000ft irtifada görev yapabilme yeteneğine sahip. Menzilin 50km'den 150km'ye; havada kalış süresinin de 1.5saatten 6saate çıkartıldığı Muhacir 2N türevi, 2014 Kiş Hava Gösterisi sırasında tanıtıldı._
> 
> Immigrants 2, Raad also has called a deliberate suicide attack derivative 85.
> 
> _Muhacir 2'nin, Raad 85 adlı bir de taarruz maksatlı intihar türevi de bulunuyor._
> 
> Immigrants 2 official single export customer, Venezuela. This South American country of emigrants 2N are producing under license by Arpi name. Syria has not confirmed the information available on that end.
> 
> _Muhacir 2'nin resmî tek ihrac müşterisi, Venezüella. Bu Güney Amerika ülkesi, Muhacir 2N'leri Arpia adı ile lisans altında üretiyor. Suriye üzerinde uçtuğuna dair de teyit edilmemiş bilgiler mevcut._
> 
> It began to be developed in the same period the previous model and refugees 3 produced Crane, larger, rectangular-shaped body. 100km range and a 2 - 3 hours with duration of stay in the air for 3 Muhajir likely to have the prototype level.
> 
> _Bir önceki model ile aynı dönemde geliştirilmeye başlanan ve üretilen Muhacir 3 Turna, daha büyük, dikdörtgen şekilli bir gövdeye sahip. 100km menzile ve 2 - 3 saat havada kalma süresine sahip Muhacir 3'ün prototip seviyesinde kalmış olması muhtemel. _
> 
> Cool the latest member of Emigrants 4 Hüdhüd was introduced to the public for the first time in 1999. Until the mid-2000s estimated that more than 30 Immigrants Made 4, 175kg maximum take-off weight for 3 - 5 hours endurance capability, maximum altitude of 18,000ft and has a range of 150km. This UAV can also be equipped with Chinese-made shoulder-fired anti-aircraft missiles QW-1. Immigrants 4, is used extensively in Iraq and Syria. Immigrants from the four most important difference between the premise, to have a GPS navigation system and can be changed during the flight of the predetermined route point. This UAV can also be used as a communications relay.
> 
> _Serinin en son üyesi Muhacir 4 Hüdhüd de ilk kez 1999 yılında kamuoyuna tanıtıldı. 2000'lerin ortalarına kadar 30'dan fazla üretilmiş olduğu tahmin edilen Muhacir 4, 175kg azami kalkış ağırlığına, 3 - 5 saat havada kalma kabiliyetine, 18,000ft azami irtifa ve 150km menzile sahip. Bu İHA ayrıca Çin yapımı QW-1 omuzdan ateşlenen uçaksavar füzesi ile de donatılabiliyor. Muhacir 4, Irak ve Suriye'de yoğun olarak kullanılmakta. Muhacir 4'ün öncüllerinden en önemli farkı, GPS seyrüsefer sistemine sahip olması ve önceden belirlenmiş rota noktalarının uçuş sırasında değiştirilebilmesi. Bu İHA aynı zamanda muhabere rölesi olarak da kullanılabiliyor. _
> 
> HRH: Jerusalem Aviation Industry Company production of and is available in two different models used Saikai as target drones: Saika 1, while radio-controlled, Saika 2, a more advanced model with GPS-enabled auto-pilot. Saika 2 striking feature can be set to mimic the different infrared and radar traces and thus can be used to deceive the enemy air defense systems.
> 
> _*Saika:* Kuds Havacılık Sanayii Şirketi üretimi olan ve hedef uçak olarak kullanılan Saika'nın iki ayrı modeli bulunuyor: Saika 1, radyo kontrollü iken, daha gelişmiş model olan Saika 2, GPS destekli otomatik pilota sahip. Saika 2'nin dikkat çeken özelliği, farklı kızılötesi ve radar izlerini taklit edecek şekilde ayarlanabilmesi ve böylelikle düşman hava savunma sistemlerini aldatmak için kullanılabilmesi. _
> 
> Sari: For the first time in 2013 a sub-wing parade in April QW-1 anti-aircraft carries the missile case shown H-110 Sari Israeli construction in appearance with Hunter substantially similar importance. Technical information and details about the aircraft is not available in open source, but the Air Defense Forces, known as a project. This, Sarira is the main task is to reduce the enemy UAVs think.
> 
> _*Sarir: *İlk kez 2013 Nisan ayında bir geçit töreninde kanat altlarında birer QW-1 uçaksavar füzesi taşır halde gösterilen H-110 Sarir, dış görünüş olarak İsrail yapımı Hunter'la büyük ölçüde benzerlik taşıyor. Uçak ile ilgili teknik bilgi ve ayrıntılar açık kaynaklarda mevcut değil ancak Hava Savunma Kuvvetleri'nin bir projesi olduğu biliniyor. Bu da, Sarir'in ana görevinin düşman İHA'larını düşürmek olduğunu düşündürüyor._
> 
> Witness 129: hesam dependent witnesses produced by the Aerospace Industry Research Center, Shahid 129 UAV system was shown publicly for the first time in September 2012. Hermes 450 UAVs of Israeli Elbit Systems as a company with great outward appearance bears similarity. The alleged 24hrs endurance system, the range of 2,000km; Sadid also can carry a total of four of the first semi-active laser guided missile.
> 
> *Şahid 129:* HESA'ya bağlı Şahid Havacılık Sanayii Araştırma Merkezi tarafından üretilen Şahid 129 İHA sistemi kamuoyuna ilk kez 2012 Eylül ayında gösterildi. Sistem dış görünüş olarak İsrailli Elbit şirketinin Hermes 450 İHA'sı ile büyük benzerlikle taşıyor. Sistemin iddia edilen havada kalış süresi 24saat, menzili ise 2,000km; ayrıca Sadid 1 yarı aktif lazer güdümlü füzelerinden toplam dört adet taşıyabiliyor.
> 
> Witness 129 on Iranian television broadcast images of the payload, Ebabil 3 in the same image processing software and / or hardware shows that use. Therefore, Iran's Ebabil 3 development and production experience, likely to be used in the UAV.
> 
> _Şahid 129'un İran televizyonlarında yayınlanan faydalı yük görüntüleri, Ebabil 3 ile aynı görüntü işleme yazılım ve/veya donanımını kullandığını gösteriyor. Dolayısıyla İran'ın, Ebabil 3 geliştirme ve üretim tecrübesini bu İHA'da kullanmış olması muhtemel._
> 
> Talaash: Jerusalem and two models produced by the worries, the training UAVs. Bustle 1, the operator of the UAV flight training, while the 3000 target haste 2, is used in the anti-aircraft artillery gunner training. 1 wheeled landing gear with haste; Flurry 2 catapult or rocket from making support system. Both UAV also has a duration of 30 minutes with air.
> 
> *Talash:* Kuds tarafından üretilen ve iki ayrı modeli olan Telaş, bir eğitim İHA'sı. Telaş 1, İHA operatörlerinin uçuş eğitiminde, Hedef 3000 Telaş 2 ise, uçaksavar topçusunun nişancı eğitimlerinde kullanılıyor. Telaş 1 tekerlekli iniş takımları ile; Telaş 2 mancınıkla ya da roket destek sistemi ile kalkış yapıyor. Her iki İHA da 30dakika havada kalma süresine sahip.
> 
> Yasir: the production Organization of Iran Aviation Industries and September 2013, which was first introduced to the public, Yasir UAV system, the 2012 American InSite seized in December the company production of Boeing Insitu ScanEagle a copy of the UAVs. Flight ceiling of 15,000ft and 8 hours endurance capacity 200km radius with Yasir task. Iran Yasir was a gift to one of the Russian Air Force UAVs.
> 
> *Yasir:* İran Havacılık Sanayii Teşkilatı üretimi olan ve Eylül 2013'te ilk kez kamuoyuna tanıtılan, Yasir İHA sistemi, 2012 Aralık ayında ele geçirilen Amerikan InSitu firması üretimi ScanEagle İHA'nın bir kopyası. 15,000ft uçuş tavanına ve 8saat havada kalma kapasitesine sahip Yasir'in görev yarıçapı 200km. İran Yasir İHA'lardan birini Rus Hava Kuvvetleri'ne hediye etmişti.
> 
> Iran's voyage UAVs
> 
> *İran'ın Seferî İHA'ları*
> 
> Especially the Western world, including the United States, the Gulf countries and Israel in the intensive regional power struggle with Iran, military to protect its interests in the Middle East region, country intelligence and psychological methods and techniques are extensively used. These include organizations such as Hezbollah to establish and / or as support staff to be allied regimes in countries / consultant, weapons, equipment, training service includes the provision of support and so on.
> 
> _Başta ABD olmak üzere Batı dünyası, Körfez ülkeleri ve İsrail ile yoğun bir bölgesel güç mücadelesinde bulunan İran, Ortadoğu coğrafyasındaki çıkarlarını korumak için askeri, istihbari ve psikolojik yöntem ve teknikleri yoğun olarak kullanan bir ülke. Bunlar arasında Hizbullah gibi örgütleri kurmak ve/veya desteklemek olduğu kadar, müttefik olunan ülke rejimlerine personel / danışman, silah, teçhizat, eğitim hizmeti vb desteklerin sağlanması da bulunuyor._
> 
> Since the beginning of this scope in 2000, it owned directly or indirectly involved in nearly all conflict zones, Iranian-made unmanned aerial vehicles seen. Iran's own staff, supported by the military regime or the use of UAVs with extremely gets active members of the organization. Moreover, these systems plays a role as intense psychological operations and propaganda.
> 
> _Bu kapsamda 2000'lerin başlarından bu yana doğrudan ya da dolaylı olarak müdahil olunan neredeyse tüm çatışma bölgelerinde, İran yapımı insansız hava araçları görülmekte. İran kendi personeli, desteklediği rejim orduları veya örgüt üyeleri ile İHA'ları son derece aktif olark kullanmakta. Dahası, bu sistemler yoğun bir psikolojik harekat ve propaganda aracı olarak da rol oynamakta._
> 
> Iran to be involved in the conflict zone and the track record of UAVs sent to this when examining a striking landscape revealed:
> 
> _İran'ın müdahil olduğu çatışma bölgeleri ve buralara gönderdiği İHA'ların sicilleri incelendiği zaman ortaya çarpıcı bir manzara çıkıyor:_
> 
> Iraq
> 
> Iran, in 2003 after the US invasion of Iraq falling into a spiral of violence, intensive training to Shiite groups, weapons, equipment and supplies to provide assistance. In addition, with its elements of this support in areas close to the boundary line on the conflict in Iraq, especially intensive discovery - conducting surveillance activities.
> 
> _İran, 2003 ABD işgalinden sonra bir şiddet sarmalının içine giren Irak'ta, Şii gruplara yoğun şekilde eğitim, silah, teçhizat ve ikmâl yardımı sağlamakta. Bu desteğe ilaveten kendi unsurları ile de Irak'taki çatışmalar ile ilgili özellikle sınır hattına yakın bölgelerde yoğun keşif - gözetleme faaliyetleri yürütüyor._
> 
> In December 2011 the commander of US forces in Iraq, Gen. Jeffrey Buchanan, the limits of the Iranian UAV flight took place in a certain routine in their side of the border had made the breach did not undergo too much. US troops begin to withdraw from Iraq in 2007, which was completed end of 2011. Given, on Iran, Iraq argued that the United States did not want to drive too much flying the UAV.
> 
> _2011 Aralık ayında ABD'nin Irak'taki kuvvetlerinin komutanı Orgeneral Jeffrey Buchanan, İran'ın İHA uçuşlarının sınırın kendi taraflarında belli bir rutinde gerçekleştiğini, sınır ihlali durumlarının çok fazla yaşanmadığını açıklamıştı. ABD'nin birliklerini Irak'tan geri çekmeye 2007 yılında başlayıp, 2011 sonunda tamamlamış olduğu göz önüne alınırsa, İran'ın ABD'yi Irak üzerinde İHA uçurarak çok fazla tahrik etmek istemediği öne sürülebilir._
> 
> However, during this period there were also some interesting events. 25/02/2009 day the F-16s of the US Air Force near Diyala, Ebabil 3 types of UAVs to gather hit machine. Parachute system in place with the UAV is almost completely firmly seized by US ground troops. This, Iraq was one of the first tangible evidence of the Iranian UAV flights also: while the shot Ebabil 3, were watching a refugee camp near the US base of Camp Ashraf and called.
> 
> _Ne var ki bu dönemde bazı ilginç olaylar da yaşandı. 25.02.2009 günü Diyala yakınlarında ABD Hava Kuvvetleri'ne ait F-16'lar, Ebabil 3 tipi bir İHA'yı makinalı topla vurdu. Paraşüt sistemi ile yere inen İHA, neredeyse tamamen sağlam bir şekilde ABD kara birlikleri tarafından ele geçirildi. Bu, Irak'ta İran İHA uçuşlarına dair ilk somut kanıtlardan biri idi ayrıca: Vurulduğu sırada Ebabil 3, Camp Eşref adlı ABD üssünü ve yakınlarındaki bir mülteci kampını gözetliyordu._
> 
> However, due to US withdrawal from Iraq, and soon spread all over the country from Syria Isidor, the Iranian military presence in the country has increased rapidly. In this context, both the central government and the Shiite militia group intensive staff training, weapons and logistical support began to be provided. As a result of this Iranian UAV presence in Iraq, particularly it increased rapidly since 2014. So much so, the Iranians established a command and control center at the Rashid airbase in Baghdad, he has transformed this place into a UAV base. After the seizure of Mosul in June 2014 by Isidor and Iran intensified activities here this base began dispatching additional Ebabil 3.
> 
> _Ancak ABD'nin Irak'tan çekilmesi ve kısa süre sonra Suriye'den ülkenin dört bir yanına yayılan IŞİD nedeniyle, İran'ın ülkedeki askeri varlığı hızla arttı. Bu kapsamda hem merkezî hükümet hem de Şii milis gruplarına yoğun personel, eğitim, silah ve lojistik destek sağlanmasına başlandı. Bunun sonucunda da Irak'taki İran yapımı İHA varlığı, özellikle 2014'ten itibaren hızla arttı. O kadar ki, Bağdat'taki Raşid Hava Üssü'nde bir komuta kontrol merkezi kuran İranlılar, burayı bir İHA üssüne dönüştürdü. 2014 Haziran'ında Musul'un IŞİD tarafından ele geçirilmesinden sonra bu üssün faaliyetleri yoğunlaştı ve İran buraya ilave Ebabil 3'ler sevketmeye başladı._
> 
> 4 of Iraqi refugees in flying at least two documented cases has been reduced. The first was in July 2014 in Samara, the other in Kirkuk was reduced by Isidor in January 2015. In February 2015 the Iraqi national flag and carrying a Ebabil marks 3 has been reduced by Isidor militants near Samara. In March, Iranian UAV crashed in an unspecified type of Tikrit.
> 
> _Irak'ta uçan Muhacir 4'lerden en az iki tanesinin düşürüldüğü belgelenmiş durumda. Bunlardan ilki Samara'da 2014 Temmuz ayında, diğeri ise 2015 Ocak'ta Kerkük'te IŞİD tarafından düşürüldü. 2015 Şubat ayında da Irak bayrağı ve milliyet işaretleri taşıyan bir Ebabil 3, IŞİD militanları tarafından Samara yakınlarında düşürüldü. Mart ayında ise tipi belirtilmeyen bir İran İHA'sı Tikrit'te düştü._
> 
> Lebanon
> 
> Hezbollah in Lebanon and northern Israel, Iranian UAVs are used intensively since early November 2004. At this time, Mirsad-1 UAV type, on the Lebanese town of Nahariya in the Western Galilee fly south for 20 minutes until collected image, the Israeli Air Force was back before they could intervene. The following year, in April, another Mirsad-1 flying surveillance was also conducted in the same area without being disturbed.
> 
> Hizbullah örgütü Lübnan'da ve İsrail'in kuzeyinde İran yapımı İHA'ları en erken 2004 Kasım ayından bu yana yoğun şekilde kullanıyor. Bu tarihte Mirsad 1 tipi bir İHA, Lübnan'ın güneyinden Batı Celile'deki Nahariye kasabası üzerinde 20 dakika kadar uçup görüntü toplamış, İsrail Hava Kuvvetleri müdahale edemeden geri dönmüştü. Ertesi sene Nisan ayında da başka bir Mirsad 1 yine aynı bölgede rahatsız edilmeden uçarak gözetleme gerçekleştirdi.
> 
> Hezbollah's Iranian-made first use of UAVs with offensive purposes, was during the 2006 Lebanon War: Each 40 - three Ebabil carrying 50kg warhead, was greeted by Israeli F-16s flew toward the north. One of UAVs near Haifa, while the other one was shot down in Western Galilee, near Tr. After this incident that disrupted UAV operations have regained momentum after 2012.
> 
> _Hizbullah'ın İran yapımı İHA'ları taarruzî maksatlarla ilk kullanışı, 2006 Lübnan Savaşı sırasında oldu: Her biri 40 - 50kg harp başlığı taşıyan üç Ebabil, İsrail'in kuzeyine doğru uçarken F-16'lar tarafından karşılandı. İHA'lardan biri Hayfa yakınlarında, biri Batı Celile'de diğeri ise Tir yakınlarında düşürüldü. Bu olaydan sonra sekteye uğrayan İHA operasyonları 2012'den sonra tekrar hız kazandı._
> 
> 10/06/2012 day Hezbollah carried out a UAV mission acclaimed "Ayub" is an Iranian UAV flew over secret nuclear plant in Dimona, Israel. According to Ayub to media reports, in the south of Lebanon, the West Bank havalanıp from flying over the Mediterranean had made the transition to the Israeli airspace. IHA facility was reduced by an Israeli F-16 in the vicinity. Ground control stations to collect images that the aircraft's data link system or is expected to be already transferred to the remote display terminal.
> 
> _06.10.2012 günü Hizbullah çok ses getiren bir İHA görevi gerçekleştirdi: "Eyüb" isimli İran yapımı bir İHA, İsrail'in Dimona'daki gizli nükleer tesisi üzerinde uçtu. Basına yansıyan haberlere göre Eyüb, Lübnan'ın güneyinden havalanıp Akdeniz üzerinden uçarak Batı Şeria'dan İsrail hava sahasına geçiş yapmıştı. İHA, tesis yakınlarında bir İsrail F-16'sı tarafından düşürüldü. Uçağın topladığı görüntüleri veri bağı sistemi ile yer kontrol istasyonu ya da uzak görüntü terminaline aktarmış olabileceği tahmin ediliyor._
> 
> In April 2013 a Hezbollah while flying over Haifa, which lasted about 1 hour and then a follow-up has been reduced. Israeli military sources, the UAV, chemical tanks in Haifa and / or offshore energy estimate may be aerated to view the drill field.
> 
> _2013 Nisan ayında ise Hayfa üzerinde uçan bir Hizbullah, yaklaşık 1 saat süren bir takibin ardından düşürüldü. İsrail askeri kaynakları, İHA'nın, Hayfa'daki kimyasal madde depoları ve/veya açık deniz enerji sondaj alanlarını görüntülemek için havalanmış olabileceğini tahmin ediyorlar._
> 
> The importance given to Hezbollah UAV operations, which was built in the Bekaa Valley were demonstrated by the discovery of the UAV base. In June 2014, taken satellite photos Syrian border 18km west and north of the Bekaa Valley in Hermel village 10km south of the UAV landing - 670m length and a runway with a width of 20m for departures were found to be built. In February 2013 to set up the estimated length of the runway from June, 2014, it is not sufficient for the landing of the future transport aircraft and other large aircraft to Iran. This means the plant, including 3 first Ebabil strengthens the thesis was established to support tactical UAVs in class. Increased infiltration of Israeli airspace to UAVs Hezbollah, indeed, it was established that this base its operations for UAVs and think.
> 
> _Hizbullah'ın İHA operasyonlarına verdiği önem, Bekaa Vadisi'nde inşa edilen İHA üssünün keşfedilmesiyle gözler önüne serildi. Haziran 2014'te çekilenuydu fotograflarında, Suriye sınırının 18km batısında ve Bekaa Vadisi'nin kuzeyindeki Hermel köyünün 10km güneyinde, İHA iniş - kalkışları için 670m uzunluk ve 20m genişliğe sahip bir pist inşa edilmiş olduğu tespit edildi. Şubat 2013 ila Haziran 2014 arasında kurulduğu tahmin edilen pistin uzunluğu, İran'dan gelecek nakliye uçakları ve benzeri büyük hava araçlarının inişi için yeterli değil. Bu da, tesisin, başta Ebabil 3 olmak üzere taktik sınıftaki İHA'ları desteklemek için kurulduğu tezini güçlendiriyor. İsrail hava sahasına Hizbullah İHA'larının sızmalarının artması, bu üssün gerçekten de İHA'lar için kurulduğu ve faaliyete geçmiş olduğunu düşündürüyor._
> 
> Organizations use UAVs not only on Israel. Civil War, fighting alongside Assad regime in Syria, Hezbollah, the Lebanese - Syrian border in the region to follow the movements of the dissident Isidor and UAVs in active use.
> 
> Örgüt İHA'ları sadece İsrail üzerinde kullanmıyor. Suriye İç Savaşı'nda Esad rejimi yanında savaşan Hizbullah, Lübnan - Suriye sınırı bölgesinde de IŞİD ve rejim muhaliflerinin hareketlerini takip için de İHA'ları aktif olarak kullanmakta.
> 
> Sudan
> 
> Iran's closest ally in Africa, Sudan, armed rebel movements from Iran with military significant part of the fight, taking technical and economic assistance.
> 
> _İran'ın Afrika kıtasındaki en yakın müttefiki olan Sudan, silahlı isyan hareketleri ile mücadele kapsamında İran'dan kayda değer askeri, teknik ve ekonomik yardım almakta._
> 
> Iranian UAVs being used in Sudan for the first time, 11.11.2008 Date of UN Security Council with a report submitted emerged. The report is a Ebabil 3 El Festi, which was published by flying over the airport and photographs of the relevant ground control station.
> 
> _İran yapımı İHA'ların Sudan'da kullanıldığı ilk kez, 11.11.2008 tarihinde Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi'ne sunulan bir rapor ile ortaya çıktı. Raporda, El Feşir havaalanı üzerinde uçmakta olan bir Ebabil 3'ün ve ilgili yer kontrol istasyonunun fotografları yayınlandı._
> 
> Zagil by the Sudanese army called Ebabil 3, discoveries by the Sudanese army, are used extensively in surveillance and target detection task. By far one of August 2008, has been reduced by at least two insurgents, including Zagil other is in March 2012.
> 
> _Sudan ordusu tarafından Zagil olarak adlandırılan Ebabil 3'ler, Sudan ordusu tarafından keşif, gözetleme ve hedef tespiti görevlerinde yoğun olarak kullanılmakta. Bugüne kadar biri 2008 Ağustos, diğeri ise 2012 Mart ayında olmak üzere en az iki adet Zagil isyancılar tarafından düşürüldü._
> 
> Syria
> Iran, a close ally of Syria, where the Assad regime in the Civil War to provide intensive military and economic support. This support and weapons, equipment and ammunition in the form of assistance to both the militants to fight on the front line. Among these UAVs are also included. The Iranian UAVs, aircraft and personnel losses due to shortage of spare parts and maintenance of combat capability significantly disturbed Syrian Air Force reconnaissance - likely to have to breathe a little bit in the area of surveillance tasks.
> 
> _İran, yakın müttefiki olduğu Esad rejimine Suriye İç Savaşı'nda yoğun askeri ve ekonomik destek sağlamakta. Bu destek hem silah, teçhizat ve mühimmat yardımı hem de ön saflarda savaşacak militan şeklinde gerçekleşmekte. Bunlar arasında İHA'lar da yer alıyor. İran İHA'larının, uçak ve personel kayıpları ile yedek parça ve bakım sıkıntıları nedeniyle muharebe yeteneği ciddi oranda örselenmiş Suriye Hava Kuvvetleri'ne keşif - gözetleme görevleri alanında bir nebze nefes aldırmış olması muhtemel._
> 
> The first evidence emerged in 2012 regarding the Iranian UAVs flying in Syria. Muhajir was taken while flying over a 4 Damascus published a video. In the same year another four refugees were displayed in Kafr Batna flying near Damascus. Shortly after the photographs of a Ebabil 3 debris was spread on the Internet. In January 2015, a Muhajir 4 was reduced Deyr difficult.
> 
> Suriye'de uçan İran yapımı İHA'lara ilişkin ilk kanıtlar, 2012 yılında ortaya çıktı. Bir Muhacir 4'ün Şam üzerinde uçarken çekilmiş bir videosu yayınlandı. Aynı sene başka bir Muhacir 4, Şam yakınlarındaki Kafr Batna'da uçarken görüntülendi. Kısa süre sonra da bir Ebabil 3'ün enkazının fotoğraflarıinternette yayıldı. 2015 Ocak ayında da Deyri Zor'da bir Muhacir 4 düşürüldü.
> 
> On the other hand, recently displayed while flying UAVs in Iran or Syria in the wreckage of the two models especially attracts attention: Shahid 129 and Yasir.
> 
> Öte yandan son dönemde Suriye'de uçarken ya da yerde enkazı görüntülenen İran İHA'ları arasında özellikle iki model dikkati çekiyor: Şahid 129 ve Yasir.
> 
> Witness 129 in April 2014 for the first time in Syria, Damascus, to the east, was viewed while flying near Gut. Images captured by the UAV, was introduced to the public in 2012. Shahid has some differences from 129: First, the most striking details, the surge at the top of the nose of the aircraft in the video. Similar dished structure, or hosting the Heron UAVs such as the Predator in SATCOM satellite communications antenna. In addition, the front of the body - draws attention to the top of an antenna. Such differences, since the day it was first introduced Shahid 129 may be an indication that continuous development.
> 
> _Şahid 129 Suriye'de ilk kez 2014 Nisan ayında, Şam'ın doğusunda, Guta yakınlarında uçarken görüntülendi. Görüntülere yakalanan İHA'nın, 2012 yılında kamuoyuna tanıtılan Şahid 129'dan bazı farklılıkları bulunuyor: Öncelikle en dikkat çeken ayrıntı, videodaki uçağın burun kısmının üstündeki kabarıklık. Benzer bombeli yapı, Heron ya da Predator gibi İHA'larda SATCOM uydu muhabere antenine ev sahipliği yapıyor. Ayrıca gövdenin ön - üst tarafında bir anten dikkat çekiyor. Bu gibi farklılıklar, ilk kez tanıtıldığı günden bu yana Şahid 129'un devamlı geliştirildiğinin bir göstergesi olabilir._
> 
> On the other hand, if one date of 08/13/2015 Shahid 129, photographs showing that fell near the village of Chah-Bahar near the border with Pakistan, has spread rapidly in social media. It also said the UAVs of Iran, Pakistan and possibly Afghanistan along the border - suggest that the use of the over Pakistan.
> 
> _Öte yandan 13.08.2015 tarihinde ise bir adet Şahid 129'un, Pakistan sınırına yakın Şah Bahar köyü yakınlarında düşmüş olduğunu gösteren fotograflar, sosyal medyada hızla yayıldı. Bu da, İran'ın söz konusu İHA'yı, Pakistan sınırı boyunca ve muhtemelen Afganistan - Pakistan üzerinde de kullanmakta olduğunu düşündürüyor._
> 
> Witness 129 feature, payload capacity and flight time as ever to be a platform in a higher class than other UAVs displayed on Syria.
> 
> Şahid 129'ün özelliği, faydalı yük taşıma kapasitesi ve uçuş süresi olarak şimdiye kadar Suriye'de görüntülenen diğer İHA'lardan daha üst sınıfta bir platform olması.
> 
> Yasir was flying over the display for the first time in November 2013 Huceyr in Syria. By Hezbollah in Lebanon, Hezbollah used in Iraq by the hand Nucab. So far, the opposition has been reduced by two-Age: one in Aleppo on 12.05.2013 and 07.12.2013 Date of the Kalamua other. Yasir seen in Syria, tactical / portable UAV union assets, in other words, the UAV can signify a widespread and planned use.
> 
> Yasir ise Suriye'de ilk kez 2013 Kasım ayında Huceyre üzerinde uçarken görüntülendi. Hizbullah tarafından Lübnan'da, Hizbullah el Nucaba tarafından da Irak'ta kullanılıyor. Bugüne kadar iki Yasir muhalifler tarafından düşürüldü: Biri 05.12.2013 tarihinde Halep'te ve diğeri 07.12.2013 tarihinde Kalamun'da. Yasir'in Suriye'de görülmesi, taktik / seyyar İHA birliklerinin varlığına, başka bir deyişle İHA'nın yaygın ve planlı bir kullanımına delalet olabilir.
> 
> Iranian production in addition to UAVs, regime forces that can be purchased from the internet and a very popular mini-drone model, the benefits of the Phantoms DJ adds that they use. One of these types of UAVs equipped with a GoPro camera was lowered in November 2013 in Homs.
> 
> İran üretimi İHA'lara ilaveten, rejim güçlerinin internetten satın alınabilen ve oldukça popüler bir mini dron modeli olan DJI Phantom'u da kullandıklarını eklemekte fayda var. GoPro kamera ile donatılmış bu tip İHA'lardan biri 2013 Kasım ayında Humus'ta düşürülmüştü.
> 
> 
> Assessment
> 
> As purposeful propaganda, Iran's development of weapons systems are often exaggerated news to the press contrasted feet firmly on the ground as a UAV industry is observed to be eyeing development policy. West production engines as well as in refugees and Ebabil systems, avionics and other subsystems can be supplied in large quantities to feed the mass production line despite international sanctions. Moreover, human resources and industrial capacity in the country, producing the equivalent of such systems and, more importantly, maintenance, repair and maintenance to ensure that they can be mobilized effectively in the subject.
> 
> İran'ın propaganda maksatlı olarak, çoğu zaman abartılı silah sistemi geliştirme haberlerine tezat olarak ayakları yere sağlam basan bir İHA sanayii geliştirme politikası izlemekte olduğu gözleniyor. Muhacir ve Ebabil sistemlerinde olduğu gibi Batı üretimi motor, aviyonik ve benzeri alt sistemler, uluslararası yaptırımlara rağmen seri üretim hattını besleyecek kadar çok miktarda tedarik edilebiliyor. Dahası ülke içindeki insan kaynakları ve sanayi kapasitesi, söz konusu sistemlerin muadillerinin üretimi ve daha da önemlisi bakım, onarım ve idamelerinin sağlanması konularında etkili bir biçimde seferber edilebiliyor.
> 
> Conversely, high performance on engineering seen in especially flown a Boeing Insitu ScanEagle UAVs short period of time by copying the implementation of Yasir project and passed to be dealt with electronic deception RQ-170 scale models seized from the US. Although the electronic sub-systems, sensors and communications systems West / US-made counterparts up be hard to elicit high performance and high quality products, it is stunning start to be used widely in the conflict in Yasir Iraq. Iran, from design to manufacturing processes which show the ability to quickly shown. With regard to its nuclear program with the P5 + 1 countries reached agreement and the removal of international sanctions, will allow easier access to the advanced technology of UAVs nature of Iran can be expected to rise further.
> 
> Tersine mühendislik konusundaki yüksek performans özellikle ABD'den ele geçirilen bir ScanEagle İHA'sının kısa süre içinde kopyalanarak Yasir projesinin hayata geçirilmesi ve elektronik aldatma ile ele geçirilen bi RQ-170'in ölçekli modelinin uçurulmasında görüldü. Her ne kadar elektronik alt sistem, sensör ve iletişim sistemlerinde Batı / ABD yapımı muadiller kadar yüksek performanslı ve kaliteli ürünlerin ortaya çıkartılması zor olabilse de, Yasir'in Irak'taki çatışmalarda yaygın şekilde kullanılmaya başlaması çarpıcıdır. İran, tasarımdan üretime kadar olan süreçleri hızlı bir şekilde işletme kabiliyeti göstermekte. Nükleer program ile ilgili olarak P5+1 ülkeleri ile varılan anlaşma ve uluslararası yaptırımların kaldırılması, ileri teknolojiye erişimin kolaylaşmasını sağlayacağından İran İHA'larının niteliklerinin daha da yükselmesi beklenebilir.
> 
> Production techniques and project management methodologies 6 Sigma, etc. STANAG standards and criteria does not provide; system performance may remain very low level according to NATO. But one way or another Iranian UAVs for military / intelligence uses an extremely efficient for the task. Moreover, in areas of conflict in the use of self-made UAVs, political - is becoming a psychological benefit tool.
> 
> Üretim teknikleri ve proje yönetim metodolojileri 6 Sigma, STANAG vb standart ve kıstasları sağlamıyor; sistem performansları NATO seviyelerine göre çok düşük kalıyor olabilir. Ancak öyle ya da böyle İran İHA'ları askeri / istihbari görevler için son derece etkili bir şekilde kullanmaktadır. Dahası, bölgesindeki çatışma alanlarında kendi yapımı İHA'ları kullanması, siyasi - psikolojik bir fayda aracı haline gelmekte.
> 
> Today UAVs produced by Iran in terms of technology and performance Predator, Reaper or may not compete with Heron. But it is produced, flies, and also serves as a foreign policy tool are used. Iran in a way that puts UAV league in Israel and the United States to the same cluster.
> 
> Bugün İran'ın ürettiği İHA'lar teknoloji ve performans açısından Predator, Reaper ya da Heron ile yarışamayabilir. Ancak üretilmekte, uçmakta, görev yapmakta ve dış politika aracı olarak kullanılmaktadırlar. Bu da bir bakıma İran'ı, İHA liginde İsrail ve ABD ile aynı kümeye yerleştirmektedir.
> 
> Appendix: Situation in Turkey
> Neighbors in the mind of the reader to examine the situation in Iran UAV technology "so what is the situation in Turkey?" Questions can be revived. The current situation in Turkey in the area in August 2015 H roughly as follows:
> Anka: 14.05.2004 / 243 numbered Defense Industry Executive Committee (SSIK) initiated by the decision of the original UAV (MALE) Development projects in one system (three aircraft) unique UAV domestic to develop the possibilities on 24.12.2004 between TAI and SSM USD62 million a the contract was signed. Subsequently, the number increased to 5 prototype and the contract price was USD96.5 million. Anka two prototype development project in Block A and Block B type was produced. Flight testing of this prototype still ongoing. Turkish Air Force, 10 for the need for mass production Anka S-type UAV procurement also signed a contract in 2013. This project is within the scope of the first prototype flight tests are expected to begin in 2017.
> Offensive UAV: 2 prototypes including proposal preparation to project continues.
> Tactical UAV: walking on two projects simultaneously tactical UAV field. The first, signed in December 2011 with 12 aircraft project Kale-bikers 2 system. The delivery of the aircraft project was completed. Electro-optic payload and data link systems, whether provided by the state (GFA, Government Furnished Equipment) will be integrated. In the catapult-launched tactical UAV project prime contractor agreement with Vestel Defense it was signed in October 2010. At present flight tests are in progress.
> Mini UAV: hand-made by Castle Baykar thrown Mini UAV system Turkish Armed Forces inventory in December 2007, entered. Currently, 150 - has around 160 service.
> Heron: the contract signed with IAI-Elbit consortium of 10 aircraft in April 2005 3 system was supplied Heron UAV. Air Force called Heronlar by Sentinel 1, because of a delay in the project could only be delivered in 2010. Israeli relations with Turkey as a result of the cut, the maintenance of these aircraft - making the repair itself with TAI. By SSM for the renewal of the service contract in question carried out a tender process.
> Therefore, the Turkish Armed Forces are still in service in 10 Heron UAV type aircraft of 150 - 160 pieces are on hand thrown Mini UAV. Castle-Baykar made mass production except mini UAV entered active service and / or export to a UAV made no Turkish construction.


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> Women are not wearing head scarf, is it not a problem ???



Wedding parties are considered private events and the government generally will not get involved, unless it becomes a public situation or gets too loud and too late. However, even those two depends on the cities. In my cities, we've had wedding cars stop in the road, people get out, and dance, and they don't get arrested, EVEN THOUGH I THINK THEY SHOULD BE ARRESTED.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Do you know lezginka ?








> Iran, has been able to maintain and improve it's aviation industry which has been established in the Shah era with US support and technology transfer despite of the international sanctions on the Islamic Revolution and it's aftermath. More visible examples of this performance, is Iran's ability to maintain, repair and renovate the warplanes such as F-14 Tomcat, F-4 Phantom II, F-5 which has been supplied at 1970s and even used as a layout in Iran's some local development projects.
> 
> Same success also showed itself at, further developing the remote-controlled reconnaissance aircraft system's experience which have been obtained in the final period of the Shah Era and transforming these experiences into unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) industry. Especially since the 1990s, with the rocket and missile technology R&D and production efforts also shows itself in the UAV field.
> 
> Iran's human resources capacity in theoretical and applied sciences, reverse engineering and ingenuity in getting around the sanctions resulted with many UAV projects These UAVs as well as the Iranian military also being widely used by Iran's ally organizations and countries. Therefore, UAVs have become the leading tool of Iran's foreign policy.
> 
> In other words, Iran has become a UAV power just like Israel. A closer examination of this power, it can deduct important lessons for Turkey.
> 
> *Iran's UAV Development and Production Capacity*
> 
> Iran has two leading players in the UAV industry. These are Quds Aviation Industries which is connected to the Revolutionary Guards (Pasdaran) and HESA, a subsidiary of Iran Aviation Industries Organization(IAIO) connected to Ministry of Defense. .While Quds company's main area of expertise is UAVs, HESA in addition UAVs, also manufactures fixed and rotary wing aircraft, and it's sub-systems.
> 
> Founded in 1985, Qud's HQ is in Tehran. Although it takes place under umbrella ıf IAIO company is under the direct control of Pasdaran.
> 
> Founded in 1976 HESA is conducting its activities in the Isfahan facility with an area of 250,000 m2. HESA which has been established for production, maintanence and repait for the Bell 214 utility helicopters by the US Textron company. During the process HESA developed it's R&D and production infrastructure with the transfer of technology from US. Also developed projects such as Iran-140 passenger planes with the Antonov of Ukraine.
> 
> Except Quds and HESA, another company operating in Iranian aviation industry, is a privately owned Farnas Aeronautics and Space Company. This company developed UAVs named Black Eagle, Falcon, Oruç 1, Oruç 10. Mostly stayed in the prototype stage, none of these UAVs passed to mass production.
> 
> 
> *Main UAV Models Produced by Iran*
> 
> Ebabil: By developed and produced by HESA, it is estimated that close to 400 Ebabils have been made from it's 3 different models. Ebabil-1 in tactical UAV Class, was developed in the 1980s. It's attack/suicide drone equipped with a 40kg warhead.
> 
> Ebabil 2 is a target drone which can be adapt to reconnaissance and surveillance missions.Design work began in 1991 and serial production started in 1992. UAV first shown to public in IDEX 99 exhibition in Abu Dhabi at the year 1999. The maximum flight time is given approximately 2 hours and with a operation range of 100 km radius. Optionally, can be equipped with real-time data link system, autopilot system aided by GPS / INS. Ebabil 2, it is widely used in Iran's frequent military exercises and war games ; double tail coned, an improved variant Ebabil CH target drone was also displayed during exercises.
> 
> _There is also a double tail coned derivative namely Ebabil T (Mirsad 1) used and developed by Hezbollah in Lebanon
> 
> Lübnan Hizbullahı tarafından da kullanılan Ebabil 2'nin aynı zamanda örgüt tarafından geliştirilmiş, çift kuyruk konili Ebabil T (Mirsad 1) isimli bir türevi de bulunuyor.
> 
> Developed in the early 2000s Ebabil 3, the South African Denel production bears great similarities with Seeker UAV. The cause of this similarity, likely to be co-operation developed between the two countries and trade defense in the first half of 2000. In this process, Iran, South Africa is estimated to have acquired the various sub-systems and component technologies.
> 
> 2000'lerin başlarında geliştirilen Ebabil 3 ise, Güney Afrikalı Denel üretimi Seeker İHA'sı ile büyük benzerlik taşıyor. Bu benzerliğin sebebinin, iki ülkenin 2000'lerin ilk yarısında savunma ve ticaret alanlarında geliştirdikleri işbirliği olması muhtemel. Bu süreçte İran'ın, Güney Afrika'dan çeşitli alt sistem ve bileşen teknolojilerini edinmiş olduğu tahmin ediliyor.
> 
> Production for the first time in 2008 to 3 in 2006 was viewed Ebabil started in Sudan. The great prophet in his own country for the first time in 2010 in the administration of 5 Revolutionary Guards (Pasdaran) used by seen. Swift 3, along with Sudan, Iraq and Syria, the most widely used in the UAV.
> 
> Üretimine 2006 yılında başlanan Ebabil 3 ilk kez 2008 yılında Sudan'da görüntülendi. Kendi ülkesinde ise ilk kez 2010 yılındaki Büyük Peygamber 5 tatbikatında Devrim Muhafızları (Pasdaran) tarafından kullanılırken görüldü. Ebabil 3, Sudan ile birlikte Irak ve Suriye'de en yaygın şekilde kullanılan İHA.
> 
> Swift 3, we have an electro-of gimball camera, a constant downward facing camera or the camera can be equipped with one of constant discovery oblique angle; The maximum radius of about 100km task.
> 
> Ebabil 3, gimballi bir elektrooptik kamera, aşağı doğru bakan sabit bir kamera ya da sabit eğik açılı keşif kamerasından biri ile donatılabiliyor; azami görev yarıçapı yaklaşık 100km.
> 
> Fotros: In November 2013 a flashy ceremony publicized information about the Fotros project does not exist. Israel as the outward appearance Heroine substantially similar Fotros ceremony, wing appearance in the lower US production of the AGM-114 helllfire very similar and even higher in the AGM-114K-2 model nazire yaparca "K-2" written by two missiles It exhibited.
> 
> *Fotros:*2013 Kasım ayında gösterişli bir törenle kamuoyuna tanıtılan Fotros projesi hakkında ayrıntılı bilgi mevcut değil. Dış görünüş olarak İsrail'in Heron'una büyük ölçüde benzeyen Fotros törende, kanat altlarında görünüm olarak ABD yapımı AGM-114 HelllFire'a çok benzeyen ve hatta üzerlerinde AGM-114K-2 modeline nazire yaparcasına "K-2" yazan iki adet füze ile sergilendi.
> 
> By the Iranian Ministry of Defense mission radius of 2,000km and a maximum altitude of 25,000ft described as having Fotros also 16 - 30saat he could only stay in the air.
> 
> İran Savunma Bakanlığı tarafından 2,000km görev yarıçapına ve 25,000ft azami irtifaya sahip olduğu açıklanan Fotros'un ayrıca 16 - 30saat havada kalabildiği belirtilmişti.
> 
> Fotros, as described performance levels equivalent to 129 Shahid platform. The reason for the similar nature have created two separate UAV in Iran linked to the rivalry between the regular army and Pasdaran. Because Fotros a Department of Defense - Air Force project while a project conducted by Shahid 129 Pasdaran.
> 
> Fotros, açıklanan performans değerleri itibariyle Şahid 129'a eşdeğer bir platform. İran'ın benzer niteliklerde iki ayrı İHA üretmiş olmasının nedeni, Pasdaran ile düzenli ordu arasındaki rekabete bağlanabilir. Zira Fotros bir Savunma Bakanlığı - Hava Kuvvetleri projesi iken Şahid 129 Pasdaran tarafından yürütülen bir proje.
> 
> Heroism: one of the most interesting exhibits in the late Iranian UAV project, introduced in May 2013. heroism. Aircraft, the lower wing was represented by a 107mm artillery rocket. Swelling in the nose of the plane, the SATCOM satellite communications antenna that carries düşündürts, draws attention to this division occurs quite narrow. It was not carrying any electro-optic payload that heroism was shown at the ceremony, but I have a cylindrical body under the radar radome. This radar when examined closely, it is understood that a commercial marine radar. Shortly after the aforementioned presentation ceremony had posted a video showing a prototype flight test units heroism.
> 
> *Hamaset: *İran'ın son dönemde sergilediği en ilginç İHA projelerinden biri, 2013 Mayıs ayında tanıtılan Hamaset. Uçak, kanat altlarında birer 107mm topçu roketi ile gösterilmişti. Uçağın burun kısmındaki kabarıklık, SATCOM uydu muhabere anteni taşıdığını düşündürtse de, bu bölmenin oldukça dar oluşu da dikkat çekiyor. Törende gösterilen Hamaset herhangi bir elektrooptik faydalı yük taşımıyordu ancak gövde altında silindirik bir radar radomu bulunmaktaydı. Yakından incelendiğinde bu radarın, ticari bir deniz radarı olduğu anlaşılıyor. Bahsi geçen tanıtım töreninden kısa süre sonra bir adet Hamaset prototipinin uçuş testlerini gösteren bir video yayınlanmıştı.
> 
> 
> Karrer: HESA company Karrer developed by the jet engine of a UAV attack. For the first time shown to the public in a parade in 2010 Karrer, Nur also uses Anti-ship cruise missile is located in Tulum-4 turbojet engines. Tulum-4, French TRI-60 engine, a copy is created with a possible Russian support. The TRI-60, Storm Shadow / SCALP cruise missile engine of.
> 
> *Karrar:* HESA şirketi tarafından geliştirilen Karrar, jet motorlu bir taarruzi İHA. İlk kez 2010 yılındaki bir geçit töreninde kamuoyuna gösterilen Karrar, Nur gemisavar füzesinde de bulunan Tûlû-4 turbojet motorunu kullanıyor. Tûlû-4, Fransız TRI-60 motorunun, muhtemel Rus desteği ile üretilmiş bir kopyası. TRI-60 ise, Storm Shadow / SCALP seyir füzelerinin motoru.
> 
> Karrer with rocket-assisted take-off system, is landing with a parachute. Iran has UAVs Mk series of classic bomb in the lower body and wings in various exhibitions and parades, exhibits Kovs Anti-ship cruise missile is attached. The maximum speed of 900K / h has given Karrer 1,000km range.
> 
> Roket destekli kalkış sistemine sahip Karrar, paraşüt ile iniş gerçekleştiriyor. İran bu İHA'yı çeşitli sergi ve geçit törenlerinde gövde ve kanat altlarında Mk serisi klasik bomba, Kovsar gemisavar füze takılı halde sergiledi. Azami hızı 900km/saat olarak verilen Karrar 1,000km menzile sahip.
> 
> Koke 1: The announcement was made flight test in November, 2012 press Iran Koke 1, where four rotor tilt-wing UAV, can remain in the air for 3 hours and 170km task given that information with radius. Served in the news relating to the vehicle photography, Japanese Carbuncle produced by University of falsified photographs from a UAV state QTW. Also on "Koker" by another UAV's computer is equipped with four tilt-fan drawing was shown. Hence it can be argued that the project is still at the table.
> 
> *Koker 1: *İran basını tarafından Kasım 2012'de uçuş testi yapıldığı duyurulan Koker 1'in, dört rotorlu bir tilt kanat İHA olduğu, havada 3 saat kalabildiği ve 170km görev yarıçapına sahip olduğu bilgileri verilmişti. Araçla ilgili haberlerde servis edilen fotograf, Japon Çiba Üniversitesi tarafından üretilen QTW adlı bir İHA'nın fotografının tahrif edilmiş hali. Ayrıca üzerinde "Koker" yazan, dört tilt-fan ile donatılmış bir başka İHA'ya ait bilgisayar çizimi de gösterildi. Buradan hareketle projenin henüz masa başında olduğu iddia edilebilir.
> 
> Emigrants: Emigrants, a UAV family produced by Aviation Industry Corporation Jerusalem. Design and production history, goes back to the Iran-Iraq War. They said with swift series, drones produced by Iran's highest.
> 
> *Muhacir: *Muhacir, Kuds Havacılık Sanayii Şirketi tarafından üretilen bir İHA ailesi. Tasarım ve üretim geçmişi, İran Irak Savaşı'na kadar uzanıyor. Ebabil serisi ile birlikte Muhacirler, İran'ın en fazla ürettiği insansız uçaklar.
> 
> Cool the first member of refugees 1, to meet the needs of tactical reconnaissance during the war Pasdaran was developed in 1985. At the end of the cylindrical body carrying double tail cone, location facing towards the inclined camera chamber Muhacir also the world's first offensive UAV Some Muhacir were equipped with three RPG-7 launchers in the lower wing.
> 
> Serinin ilk üyesi olan Muhacir 1, Pasdaran'ın savaş sırasındaki taktik keşif ihtiyaçlarını karşılamak için 1985 yılında geliştirildi. Çift kuyruk konisi taşıyan silindirik gövdenin ucunda, yere doğru bakan eğik bir kamera haznesi olan Muhacir, aynı zamanda dünyanın ilk taarruzî İHA'larından: Bazı Muhacirler, kanat altlarında üçer RPG-7 roketatarları ile donatılmıştı.
> 
> Developed in the mid-1990s emigrants 2, until the mid-2000s is estimated to have produced more than 250. Emerging with the development of the body design of its predecessor Muhajir 2, with the skid landing gear wheel and not catapult takeoff systems. The same one as Muhajir Muhajir 2 can carry a total of six RPG-7, 15kg payload capacity to be able to stay in the air and has the ability to work in 1.5saat 11,000ft altitude. 150km'y a range of 50km; Immigrants in the air as well as the duration increased to 6h of 1.5saat 2N derivative, was introduced during the 2014 Winter Air Show.
> 
> 1990'ların ortalarında geliştirilen Muhacir 2'den, 2000'lerin ortalarına kadar 250'den fazla üretildiği tahmin ediliyor. Selefinin gövde tasarımının geliştirilmesi ile ortaya çıkan Muhacir 2, tekerlekli değil kızaklı iniş takımlarına ve mancınıklı kalkış sistemine sahip. Aynı Muhacir 1 gibi toplam altı RPG-7 taşıyabilen Muhacir 2, 15kg faydalı yük taşıma kapasitesine, 1.5saat havada kalabilme ve 11,000ft irtifada görev yapabilme yeteneğine sahip. Menzilin 50km'den 150km'ye; havada kalış süresinin de 1.5saatten 6saate çıkartıldığı Muhacir 2N türevi, 2014 Kiş Hava Gösterisi sırasında tanıtıldı.
> 
> Immigrants 2, Raad also has called a deliberate suicide attack derivative 85.
> 
> Muhacir 2'nin, Raad 85 adlı bir de taarruz maksatlı intihar türevi de bulunuyor.
> 
> Immigrants 2 official single export customer, Venezuela. This South American country of emigrants 2N are producing under license by Arpi name. Syria has not confirmed the information available on that end.
> 
> Muhacir 2'nin resmî tek ihrac müşterisi, Venezüella. Bu Güney Amerika ülkesi, Muhacir 2N'leri Arpia adı ile lisans altında üretiyor. Suriye üzerinde uçtuğuna dair de teyit edilmemiş bilgiler mevcut.
> 
> It began to be developed in the same period the previous model and refugees 3 produced Crane, larger, rectangular-shaped body. 100km range and a 2 - 3 hours with duration of stay in the air for 3 Muhajir likely to have the prototype level.
> 
> Bir önceki model ile aynı dönemde geliştirilmeye başlanan ve üretilen Muhacir 3 Turna, daha büyük, dikdörtgen şekilli bir gövdeye sahip. 100km menzile ve 2 - 3 saat havada kalma süresine sahip Muhacir 3'ün prototip seviyesinde kalmış olması muhtemel.
> 
> Cool the latest member of Emigrants 4 Hüdhüd was introduced to the public for the first time in 1999. Until the mid-2000s estimated that more than 30 Immigrants Made 4, 175kg maximum take-off weight for 3 - 5 hours endurance capability, maximum altitude of 18,000ft and has a range of 150km. This UAV can also be equipped with Chinese-made shoulder-fired anti-aircraft missiles QW-1. Immigrants 4, is used extensively in Iraq and Syria. Immigrants from the four most important difference between the premise, to have a GPS navigation system and can be changed during the flight of the predetermined route point. This UAV can also be used as a communications relay.
> 
> Serinin en son üyesi Muhacir 4 Hüdhüd de ilk kez 1999 yılında kamuoyuna tanıtıldı. 2000'lerin ortalarına kadar 30'dan fazla üretilmiş olduğu tahmin edilen Muhacir 4, 175kg azami kalkış ağırlığına, 3 - 5 saat havada kalma kabiliyetine, 18,000ft azami irtifa ve 150km menzile sahip. Bu İHA ayrıca Çin yapımı QW-1 omuzdan ateşlenen uçaksavar füzesi ile de donatılabiliyor. Muhacir 4, Irak ve Suriye'de yoğun olarak kullanılmakta. Muhacir 4'ün öncüllerinden en önemli farkı, GPS seyrüsefer sistemine sahip olması ve önceden belirlenmiş rota noktalarının uçuş sırasında değiştirilebilmesi. Bu İHA aynı zamanda muhabere rölesi olarak da kullanılabiliyor.
> 
> HRH: Jerusalem Aviation Industry Company production of and is available in two different models used Saikai as target drones: Saika 1, while radio-controlled, Saika 2, a more advanced model with GPS-enabled auto-pilot. Saika 2 striking feature can be set to mimic the different infrared and radar traces and thus can be used to deceive the enemy air defense systems.
> 
> *Saika:* Kuds Havacılık Sanayii Şirketi üretimi olan ve hedef uçak olarak kullanılan Saika'nın iki ayrı modeli bulunuyor: Saika 1, radyo kontrollü iken, daha gelişmiş model olan Saika 2, GPS destekli otomatik pilota sahip. Saika 2'nin dikkat çeken özelliği, farklı kızılötesi ve radar izlerini taklit edecek şekilde ayarlanabilmesi ve böylelikle düşman hava savunma sistemlerini aldatmak için kullanılabilmesi.
> 
> Sari: For the first time in 2013 a sub-wing parade in April QW-1 anti-aircraft carries the missile case shown H-110 Sari Israeli construction in appearance with Hunter substantially similar importance. Technical information and details about the aircraft is not available in open source, but the Air Defense Forces, known as a project. This, Sarira is the main task is to reduce the enemy UAVs think.
> 
> *Sarir: *İlk kez 2013 Nisan ayında bir geçit töreninde kanat altlarında birer QW-1 uçaksavar füzesi taşır halde gösterilen H-110 Sarir, dış görünüş olarak İsrail yapımı Hunter'la büyük ölçüde benzerlik taşıyor. Uçak ile ilgili teknik bilgi ve ayrıntılar açık kaynaklarda mevcut değil ancak Hava Savunma Kuvvetleri'nin bir projesi olduğu biliniyor. Bu da, Sarir'in ana görevinin düşman İHA'larını düşürmek olduğunu düşündürüyor.
> 
> Witness 129: hesam dependent witnesses produced by the Aerospace Industry Research Center, Shahid 129 UAV system was shown publicly for the first time in September 2012. Hermes 450 UAVs of Israeli Elbit Systems as a company with great outward appearance bears similarity. The alleged 24hrs endurance system, the range of 2,000km; Sadid also can carry a total of four of the first semi-active laser guided missile.
> 
> *Şahid 129:* HESA'ya bağlı Şahid Havacılık Sanayii Araştırma Merkezi tarafından üretilen Şahid 129 İHA sistemi kamuoyuna ilk kez 2012 Eylül ayında gösterildi. Sistem dış görünüş olarak İsrailli Elbit şirketinin Hermes 450 İHA'sı ile büyük benzerlikle taşıyor. Sistemin iddia edilen havada kalış süresi 24saat, menzili ise 2,000km; ayrıca Sadid 1 yarı aktif lazer güdümlü füzelerinden toplam dört adet taşıyabiliyor.
> 
> Witness 129 on Iranian television broadcast images of the payload, Ebabil 3 in the same image processing software and / or hardware shows that use. Therefore, Iran's Ebabil 3 development and production experience, likely to be used in the UAV.
> 
> Şahid 129'un İran televizyonlarında yayınlanan faydalı yük görüntüleri, Ebabil 3 ile aynı görüntü işleme yazılım ve/veya donanımını kullandığını gösteriyor. Dolayısıyla İran'ın, Ebabil 3 geliştirme ve üretim tecrübesini bu İHA'da kullanmış olması muhtemel.
> 
> Talaash: Jerusalem and two models produced by the worries, the training UAVs. Bustle 1, the operator of the UAV flight training, while the 3000 target haste 2, is used in the anti-aircraft artillery gunner training. 1 wheeled landing gear with haste; Flurry 2 catapult or rocket from making support system. Both UAV also has a duration of 30 minutes with air.
> 
> *Talash:* Kuds tarafından üretilen ve iki ayrı modeli olan Telaş, bir eğitim İHA'sı. Telaş 1, İHA operatörlerinin uçuş eğitiminde, Hedef 3000 Telaş 2 ise, uçaksavar topçusunun nişancı eğitimlerinde kullanılıyor. Telaş 1 tekerlekli iniş takımları ile; Telaş 2 mancınıkla ya da roket destek sistemi ile kalkış yapıyor. Her iki İHA da 30dakika havada kalma süresine sahip.
> 
> Yasir: the production Organization of Iran Aviation Industries and September 2013, which was first introduced to the public, Yasir UAV system, the 2012 American InSite seized in December the company production of Boeing Insitu ScanEagle a copy of the UAVs. Flight ceiling of 15,000ft and 8 hours endurance capacity 200km radius with Yasir task. Iran Yasir was a gift to one of the Russian Air Force UAVs.
> 
> *Yasir:* İran Havacılık Sanayii Teşkilatı üretimi olan ve Eylül 2013'te ilk kez kamuoyuna tanıtılan, Yasir İHA sistemi, 2012 Aralık ayında ele geçirilen Amerikan InSitu firması üretimi ScanEagle İHA'nın bir kopyası. 15,000ft uçuş tavanına ve 8saat havada kalma kapasitesine sahip Yasir'in görev yarıçapı 200km. İran Yasir İHA'lardan birini Rus Hava Kuvvetleri'ne hediye etmişti.
> 
> Iran's voyage UAVs
> 
> *İran'ın Seferî İHA'ları*
> 
> Especially the Western world, including the United States, the Gulf countries and Israel in the intensive regional power struggle with Iran, military to protect its interests in the Middle East region, country intelligence and psychological methods and techniques are extensively used. These include organizations such as Hezbollah to establish and / or as support staff to be allied regimes in countries / consultant, weapons, equipment, training service includes the provision of support and so on.
> 
> Başta ABD olmak üzere Batı dünyası, Körfez ülkeleri ve İsrail ile yoğun bir bölgesel güç mücadelesinde bulunan İran, Ortadoğu coğrafyasındaki çıkarlarını korumak için askeri, istihbari ve psikolojik yöntem ve teknikleri yoğun olarak kullanan bir ülke. Bunlar arasında Hizbullah gibi örgütleri kurmak ve/veya desteklemek olduğu kadar, müttefik olunan ülke rejimlerine personel / danışman, silah, teçhizat, eğitim hizmeti vb desteklerin sağlanması da bulunuyor.
> 
> Since the beginning of this scope in 2000, it owned directly or indirectly involved in nearly all conflict zones, Iranian-made unmanned aerial vehicles seen. Iran's own staff, supported by the military regime or the use of UAVs with extremely gets active members of the organization. Moreover, these systems plays a role as intense psychological operations and propaganda.
> 
> Bu kapsamda 2000'lerin başlarından bu yana doğrudan ya da dolaylı olarak müdahil olunan neredeyse tüm çatışma bölgelerinde, İran yapımı insansız hava araçları görülmekte. İran kendi personeli, desteklediği rejim orduları veya örgüt üyeleri ile İHA'ları son derece aktif olark kullanmakta. Dahası, bu sistemler yoğun bir psikolojik harekat ve propaganda aracı olarak da rol oynamakta.
> 
> Iran to be involved in the conflict zone and the track record of UAVs sent to this when examining a striking landscape revealed:
> 
> İran'ın müdahil olduğu çatışma bölgeleri ve buralara gönderdiği İHA'ların sicilleri incelendiği zaman ortaya çarpıcı bir manzara çıkıyor:
> 
> Iraq
> 
> Iran, in 2003 after the US invasion of Iraq falling into a spiral of violence, intensive training to Shiite groups, weapons, equipment and supplies to provide assistance. In addition, with its elements of this support in areas close to the boundary line on the conflict in Iraq, especially intensive discovery - conducting surveillance activities.
> 
> İran, 2003 ABD işgalinden sonra bir şiddet sarmalının içine giren Irak'ta, Şii gruplara yoğun şekilde eğitim, silah, teçhizat ve ikmâl yardımı sağlamakta. Bu desteğe ilaveten kendi unsurları ile de Irak'taki çatışmalar ile ilgili özellikle sınır hattına yakın bölgelerde yoğun keşif - gözetleme faaliyetleri yürütüyor.
> 
> In December 2011 the commander of US forces in Iraq, Gen. Jeffrey Buchanan, the limits of the Iranian UAV flight took place in a certain routine in their side of the border had made the breach did not undergo too much. US troops begin to withdraw from Iraq in 2007, which was completed end of 2011. Given, on Iran, Iraq argued that the United States did not want to drive too much flying the UAV.
> 
> 2011 Aralık ayında ABD'nin Irak'taki kuvvetlerinin komutanı Orgeneral Jeffrey Buchanan, İran'ın İHA uçuşlarının sınırın kendi taraflarında belli bir rutinde gerçekleştiğini, sınır ihlali durumlarının çok fazla yaşanmadığını açıklamıştı. ABD'nin birliklerini Irak'tan geri çekmeye 2007 yılında başlayıp, 2011 sonunda tamamlamış olduğu göz önüne alınırsa, İran'ın ABD'yi Irak üzerinde İHA uçurarak çok fazla tahrik etmek istemediği öne sürülebilir.
> 
> However, during this period there were also some interesting events. 25/02/2009 day the F-16s of the US Air Force near Diyala, Ebabil 3 types of UAVs to gather hit machine. Parachute system in place with the UAV is almost completely firmly seized by US ground troops. This, Iraq was one of the first tangible evidence of the Iranian UAV flights also: while the shot Ebabil 3, were watching a refugee camp near the US base of Camp Ashraf and called.
> 
> Ne var ki bu dönemde bazı ilginç olaylar da yaşandı. 25.02.2009 günü Diyala yakınlarında ABD Hava Kuvvetleri'ne ait F-16'lar, Ebabil 3 tipi bir İHA'yı makinalı topla vurdu. Paraşüt sistemi ile yere inen İHA, neredeyse tamamen sağlam bir şekilde ABD kara birlikleri tarafından ele geçirildi. Bu, Irak'ta İran İHA uçuşlarına dair ilk somut kanıtlardan biri idi ayrıca: Vurulduğu sırada Ebabil 3, Camp Eşref adlı ABD üssünü ve yakınlarındaki bir mülteci kampını gözetliyordu.
> 
> However, due to US withdrawal from Iraq, and soon spread all over the country from Syria Isidor, the Iranian military presence in the country has increased rapidly. In this context, both the central government and the Shiite militia group intensive staff training, weapons and logistical support began to be provided. As a result of this Iranian UAV presence in Iraq, particularly it increased rapidly since 2014. So much so, the Iranians established a command and control center at the Rashid airbase in Baghdad, he has transformed this place into a UAV base. After the seizure of Mosul in June 2014 by Isidor and Iran intensified activities here this base began dispatching additional Ebabil 3.
> 
> Ancak ABD'nin Irak'tan çekilmesi ve kısa süre sonra Suriye'den ülkenin dört bir yanına yayılan IŞİD nedeniyle, İran'ın ülkedeki askeri varlığı hızla arttı. Bu kapsamda hem merkezî hükümet hem de Şii milis gruplarına yoğun personel, eğitim, silah ve lojistik destek sağlanmasına başlandı. Bunun sonucunda da Irak'taki İran yapımı İHA varlığı, özellikle 2014'ten itibaren hızla arttı. O kadar ki, Bağdat'taki Raşid Hava Üssü'nde bir komuta kontrol merkezi kuran İranlılar, burayı bir İHA üssüne dönüştürdü. 2014 Haziran'ında Musul'un IŞİD tarafından ele geçirilmesinden sonra bu üssün faaliyetleri yoğunlaştı ve İran buraya ilave Ebabil 3'ler sevketmeye başladı.
> 
> 4 of Iraqi refugees in flying at least two documented cases has been reduced. The first was in July 2014 in Samara, the other in Kirkuk was reduced by Isidor in January 2015. In February 2015 the Iraqi national flag and carrying a Ebabil marks 3 has been reduced by Isidor militants near Samara. In March, Iranian UAV crashed in an unspecified type of Tikrit.
> 
> Irak'ta uçan Muhacir 4'lerden en az iki tanesinin düşürüldüğü belgelenmiş durumda. Bunlardan ilki Samara'da 2014 Temmuz ayında, diğeri ise 2015 Ocak'ta Kerkük'te IŞİD tarafından düşürüldü. 2015 Şubat ayında da Irak bayrağı ve milliyet işaretleri taşıyan bir Ebabil 3, IŞİD militanları tarafından Samara yakınlarında düşürüldü. Mart ayında ise tipi belirtilmeyen bir İran İHA'sı Tikrit'te düştü.
> 
> Lebanon
> 
> Hezbollah in Lebanon and northern Israel, Iranian UAVs are used intensively since early November 2004. At this time, Mirsad-1 UAV type, on the Lebanese town of Nahariya in the Western Galilee fly south for 20 minutes until collected image, the Israeli Air Force was back before they could intervene. The following year, in April, another Mirsad-1 flying surveillance was also conducted in the same area without being disturbed.
> 
> Hizbullah örgütü Lübnan'da ve İsrail'in kuzeyinde İran yapımı İHA'ları en erken 2004 Kasım ayından bu yana yoğun şekilde kullanıyor. Bu tarihte Mirsad 1 tipi bir İHA, Lübnan'ın güneyinden Batı Celile'deki Nahariye kasabası üzerinde 20 dakika kadar uçup görüntü toplamış, İsrail Hava Kuvvetleri müdahale edemeden geri dönmüştü. Ertesi sene Nisan ayında da başka bir Mirsad 1 yine aynı bölgede rahatsız edilmeden uçarak gözetleme gerçekleştirdi.
> 
> Hezbollah's Iranian-made first use of UAVs with offensive purposes, was during the 2006 Lebanon War: Each 40 - three Ebabil carrying 50kg warhead, was greeted by Israeli F-16s flew toward the north. One of UAVs near Haifa, while the other one was shot down in Western Galilee, near Tr. After this incident that disrupted UAV operations have regained momentum after 2012.
> 
> Hizbullah'ın İran yapımı İHA'ları taarruzî maksatlarla ilk kullanışı, 2006 Lübnan Savaşı sırasında oldu: Her biri 40 - 50kg harp başlığı taşıyan üç Ebabil, İsrail'in kuzeyine doğru uçarken F-16'lar tarafından karşılandı. İHA'lardan biri Hayfa yakınlarında, biri Batı Celile'de diğeri ise Tir yakınlarında düşürüldü. Bu olaydan sonra sekteye uğrayan İHA operasyonları 2012'den sonra tekrar hız kazandı.
> 
> 10/06/2012 day Hezbollah carried out a UAV mission acclaimed "Ayub" is an Iranian UAV flew over secret nuclear plant in Dimona, Israel. According to Ayub to media reports, in the south of Lebanon, the West Bank havalanıp from flying over the Mediterranean had made the transition to the Israeli airspace. IHA facility was reduced by an Israeli F-16 in the vicinity. Ground control stations to collect images that the aircraft's data link system or is expected to be already transferred to the remote display terminal.
> 
> 06.10.2012 günü Hizbullah çok ses getiren bir İHA görevi gerçekleştirdi: "Eyüb" isimli İran yapımı bir İHA, İsrail'in Dimona'daki gizli nükleer tesisi üzerinde uçtu. Basına yansıyan haberlere göre Eyüb, Lübnan'ın güneyinden havalanıp Akdeniz üzerinden uçarak Batı Şeria'dan İsrail hava sahasına geçiş yapmıştı. İHA, tesis yakınlarında bir İsrail F-16'sı tarafından düşürüldü. Uçağın topladığı görüntüleri veri bağı sistemi ile yer kontrol istasyonu ya da uzak görüntü terminaline aktarmış olabileceği tahmin ediliyor.
> 
> In April 2013 a Hezbollah while flying over Haifa, which lasted about 1 hour and then a follow-up has been reduced. Israeli military sources, the UAV, chemical tanks in Haifa and / or offshore energy estimate may be aerated to view the drill field.
> 
> 2013 Nisan ayında ise Hayfa üzerinde uçan bir Hizbullah, yaklaşık 1 saat süren bir takibin ardından düşürüldü. İsrail askeri kaynakları, İHA'nın, Hayfa'daki kimyasal madde depoları ve/veya açık deniz enerji sondaj alanlarını görüntülemek için havalanmış olabileceğini tahmin ediyorlar.
> 
> The importance given to Hezbollah UAV operations, which was built in the Bekaa Valley were demonstrated by the discovery of the UAV base. In June 2014, taken satellite photos Syrian border 18km west and north of the Bekaa Valley in Hermel village 10km south of the UAV landing - 670m length and a runway with a width of 20m for departures were found to be built. In February 2013 to set up the estimated length of the runway from June, 2014, it is not sufficient for the landing of the future transport aircraft and other large aircraft to Iran. This means the plant, including 3 first Ebabil strengthens the thesis was established to support tactical UAVs in class. Increased infiltration of Israeli airspace to UAVs Hezbollah, indeed, it was established that this base its operations for UAVs and think.
> 
> Hizbullah'ın İHA operasyonlarına verdiği önem, Bekaa Vadisi'nde inşa edilen İHA üssünün keşfedilmesiyle gözler önüne serildi. Haziran 2014'te çekilenuydu fotograflarında, Suriye sınırının 18km batısında ve Bekaa Vadisi'nin kuzeyindeki Hermel köyünün 10km güneyinde, İHA iniş - kalkışları için 670m uzunluk ve 20m genişliğe sahip bir pist inşa edilmiş olduğu tespit edildi. Şubat 2013 ila Haziran 2014 arasında kurulduğu tahmin edilen pistin uzunluğu, İran'dan gelecek nakliye uçakları ve benzeri büyük hava araçlarının inişi için yeterli değil. Bu da, tesisin, başta Ebabil 3 olmak üzere taktik sınıftaki İHA'ları desteklemek için kurulduğu tezini güçlendiriyor. İsrail hava sahasına Hizbullah İHA'larının sızmalarının artması, bu üssün gerçekten de İHA'lar için kurulduğu ve faaliyete geçmiş olduğunu düşündürüyor.
> 
> Organizations use UAVs not only on Israel. Civil War, fighting alongside Assad regime in Syria, Hezbollah, the Lebanese - Syrian border in the region to follow the movements of the dissident Isidor and UAVs in active use.
> 
> Örgüt İHA'ları sadece İsrail üzerinde kullanmıyor. Suriye İç Savaşı'nda Esad rejimi yanında savaşan Hizbullah, Lübnan - Suriye sınırı bölgesinde de IŞİD ve rejim muhaliflerinin hareketlerini takip için de İHA'ları aktif olarak kullanmakta.
> 
> Sudan
> 
> Iran's closest ally in Africa, Sudan, armed rebel movements from Iran with military significant part of the fight, taking technical and economic assistance.
> 
> İran'ın Afrika kıtasındaki en yakın müttefiki olan Sudan, silahlı isyan hareketleri ile mücadele kapsamında İran'dan kayda değer askeri, teknik ve ekonomik yardım almakta.
> 
> Iranian UAVs being used in Sudan for the first time, 11.11.2008 Date of UN Security Council with a report submitted emerged. The report is a Ebabil 3 El Festi, which was published by flying over the airport and photographs of the relevant ground control station.
> 
> İran yapımı İHA'ların Sudan'da kullanıldığı ilk kez, 11.11.2008 tarihinde Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi'ne sunulan bir rapor ile ortaya çıktı. Raporda, El Feşir havaalanı üzerinde uçmakta olan bir Ebabil 3'ün ve ilgili yer kontrol istasyonunun fotografları yayınlandı.
> 
> Zagil by the Sudanese army called Ebabil 3, discoveries by the Sudanese army, are used extensively in surveillance and target detection task. By far one of August 2008, has been reduced by at least two insurgents, including Zagil other is in March 2012.
> 
> Sudan ordusu tarafından Zagil olarak adlandırılan Ebabil 3'ler, Sudan ordusu tarafından keşif, gözetleme ve hedef tespiti görevlerinde yoğun olarak kullanılmakta. Bugüne kadar biri 2008 Ağustos, diğeri ise 2012 Mart ayında olmak üzere en az iki adet Zagil isyancılar tarafından düşürüldü.
> 
> Syria
> Iran, a close ally of Syria, where the Assad regime in the Civil War to provide intensive military and economic support. This support and weapons, equipment and ammunition in the form of assistance to both the militants to fight on the front line. Among these UAVs are also included. The Iranian UAVs, aircraft and personnel losses due to shortage of spare parts and maintenance of combat capability significantly disturbed Syrian Air Force reconnaissance - likely to have to breathe a little bit in the area of surveillance tasks.
> 
> İran, yakın müttefiki olduğu Esad rejimine Suriye İç Savaşı'nda yoğun askeri ve ekonomik destek sağlamakta. Bu destek hem silah, teçhizat ve mühimmat yardımı hem de ön saflarda savaşacak militan şeklinde gerçekleşmekte. Bunlar arasında İHA'lar da yer alıyor. İran İHA'larının, uçak ve personel kayıpları ile yedek parça ve bakım sıkıntıları nedeniyle muharebe yeteneği ciddi oranda örselenmiş Suriye Hava Kuvvetleri'ne keşif - gözetleme görevleri alanında bir nebze nefes aldırmış olması muhtemel.
> 
> The first evidence emerged in 2012 regarding the Iranian UAVs flying in Syria. Muhajir was taken while flying over a 4 Damascus published a video. In the same year another four refugees were displayed in Kafr Batna flying near Damascus. Shortly after the photographs of a Ebabil 3 debris was spread on the Internet. In January 2015, a Muhajir 4 was reduced Deyr difficult.
> 
> Suriye'de uçan İran yapımı İHA'lara ilişkin ilk kanıtlar, 2012 yılında ortaya çıktı. Bir Muhacir 4'ün Şam üzerinde uçarken çekilmiş bir videosu yayınlandı. Aynı sene başka bir Muhacir 4, Şam yakınlarındaki Kafr Batna'da uçarken görüntülendi. Kısa süre sonra da bir Ebabil 3'ün enkazının fotoğraflarıinternette yayıldı. 2015 Ocak ayında da Deyri Zor'da bir Muhacir 4 düşürüldü.
> 
> On the other hand, recently displayed while flying UAVs in Iran or Syria in the wreckage of the two models especially attracts attention: Shahid 129 and Yasir.
> 
> Öte yandan son dönemde Suriye'de uçarken ya da yerde enkazı görüntülenen İran İHA'ları arasında özellikle iki model dikkati çekiyor: Şahid 129 ve Yasir.
> 
> Witness 129 in April 2014 for the first time in Syria, Damascus, to the east, was viewed while flying near Gut. Images captured by the UAV, was introduced to the public in 2012. Shahid has some differences from 129: First, the most striking details, the surge at the top of the nose of the aircraft in the video. Similar dished structure, or hosting the Heron UAVs such as the Predator in SATCOM satellite communications antenna. In addition, the front of the body - draws attention to the top of an antenna. Such differences, since the day it was first introduced Shahid 129 may be an indication that continuous development.
> 
> Şahid 129 Suriye'de ilk kez 2014 Nisan ayında, Şam'ın doğusunda, Guta yakınlarında uçarken görüntülendi. Görüntülere yakalanan İHA'nın, 2012 yılında kamuoyuna tanıtılan Şahid 129'dan bazı farklılıkları bulunuyor: Öncelikle en dikkat çeken ayrıntı, videodaki uçağın burun kısmının üstündeki kabarıklık. Benzer bombeli yapı, Heron ya da Predator gibi İHA'larda SATCOM uydu muhabere antenine ev sahipliği yapıyor. Ayrıca gövdenin ön - üst tarafında bir anten dikkat çekiyor. Bu gibi farklılıklar, ilk kez tanıtıldığı günden bu yana Şahid 129'un devamlı geliştirildiğinin bir göstergesi olabilir.
> 
> On the other hand, if one date of 08/13/2015 Shahid 129, photographs showing that fell near the village of Chah-Bahar near the border with Pakistan, has spread rapidly in social media. It also said the UAVs of Iran, Pakistan and possibly Afghanistan along the border - suggest that the use of the over Pakistan.
> 
> Öte yandan 13.08.2015 tarihinde ise bir adet Şahid 129'un, Pakistan sınırına yakın Şah Bahar köyü yakınlarında düşmüş olduğunu gösteren fotograflar, sosyal medyada hızla yayıldı. Bu da, İran'ın söz konusu İHA'yı, Pakistan sınırı boyunca ve muhtemelen Afganistan - Pakistan üzerinde de kullanmakta olduğunu düşündürüyor.
> 
> Witness 129 feature, payload capacity and flight time as ever to be a platform in a higher class than other UAVs displayed on Syria.
> 
> Şahid 129'ün özelliği, faydalı yük taşıma kapasitesi ve uçuş süresi olarak şimdiye kadar Suriye'de görüntülenen diğer İHA'lardan daha üst sınıfta bir platform olması.
> 
> Yasir was flying over the display for the first time in November 2013 Huceyr in Syria. By Hezbollah in Lebanon, Hezbollah used in Iraq by the hand Nucab. So far, the opposition has been reduced by two-Age: one in Aleppo on 12.05.2013 and 07.12.2013 Date of the Kalamua other. Yasir seen in Syria, tactical / portable UAV union assets, in other words, the UAV can signify a widespread and planned use.
> 
> Yasir ise Suriye'de ilk kez 2013 Kasım ayında Huceyre üzerinde uçarken görüntülendi. Hizbullah tarafından Lübnan'da, Hizbullah el Nucaba tarafından da Irak'ta kullanılıyor. Bugüne kadar iki Yasir muhalifler tarafından düşürüldü: Biri 05.12.2013 tarihinde Halep'te ve diğeri 07.12.2013 tarihinde Kalamun'da. Yasir'in Suriye'de görülmesi, taktik / seyyar İHA birliklerinin varlığına, başka bir deyişle İHA'nın yaygın ve planlı bir kullanımına delalet olabilir.
> 
> Iranian production in addition to UAVs, regime forces that can be purchased from the internet and a very popular mini-drone model, the benefits of the Phantoms DJ adds that they use. One of these types of UAVs equipped with a GoPro camera was lowered in November 2013 in Homs.
> 
> İran üretimi İHA'lara ilaveten, rejim güçlerinin internetten satın alınabilen ve oldukça popüler bir mini dron modeli olan DJI Phantom'u da kullandıklarını eklemekte fayda var. GoPro kamera ile donatılmış bu tip İHA'lardan biri 2013 Kasım ayında Humus'ta düşürülmüştü.
> 
> 
> Assessment
> 
> As purposeful propaganda, Iran's development of weapons systems are often exaggerated news to the press contrasted feet firmly on the ground as a UAV industry is observed to be eyeing development policy. West production engines as well as in refugees and Ebabil systems, avionics and other subsystems can be supplied in large quantities to feed the mass production line despite international sanctions. Moreover, human resources and industrial capacity in the country, producing the equivalent of such systems and, more importantly, maintenance, repair and maintenance to ensure that they can be mobilized effectively in the subject.
> 
> İran'ın propaganda maksatlı olarak, çoğu zaman abartılı silah sistemi geliştirme haberlerine tezat olarak ayakları yere sağlam basan bir İHA sanayii geliştirme politikası izlemekte olduğu gözleniyor. Muhacir ve Ebabil sistemlerinde olduğu gibi Batı üretimi motor, aviyonik ve benzeri alt sistemler, uluslararası yaptırımlara rağmen seri üretim hattını besleyecek kadar çok miktarda tedarik edilebiliyor. Dahası ülke içindeki insan kaynakları ve sanayi kapasitesi, söz konusu sistemlerin muadillerinin üretimi ve daha da önemlisi bakım, onarım ve idamelerinin sağlanması konularında etkili bir biçimde seferber edilebiliyor.
> 
> Conversely, high performance on engineering seen in especially flown a Boeing Insitu ScanEagle UAVs short period of time by copying the implementation of Yasir project and passed to be dealt with electronic deception RQ-170 scale models seized from the US. Although the electronic sub-systems, sensors and communications systems West / US-made counterparts up be hard to elicit high performance and high quality products, it is stunning start to be used widely in the conflict in Yasir Iraq. Iran, from design to manufacturing processes which show the ability to quickly shown. With regard to its nuclear program with the P5 + 1 countries reached agreement and the removal of international sanctions, will allow easier access to the advanced technology of UAVs nature of Iran can be expected to rise further.
> 
> Tersine mühendislik konusundaki yüksek performans özellikle ABD'den ele geçirilen bir ScanEagle İHA'sının kısa süre içinde kopyalanarak Yasir projesinin hayata geçirilmesi ve elektronik aldatma ile ele geçirilen bi RQ-170'in ölçekli modelinin uçurulmasında görüldü. Her ne kadar elektronik alt sistem, sensör ve iletişim sistemlerinde Batı / ABD yapımı muadiller kadar yüksek performanslı ve kaliteli ürünlerin ortaya çıkartılması zor olabilse de, Yasir'in Irak'taki çatışmalarda yaygın şekilde kullanılmaya başlaması çarpıcıdır. İran, tasarımdan üretime kadar olan süreçleri hızlı bir şekilde işletme kabiliyeti göstermekte. Nükleer program ile ilgili olarak P5+1 ülkeleri ile varılan anlaşma ve uluslararası yaptırımların kaldırılması, ileri teknolojiye erişimin kolaylaşmasını sağlayacağından İran İHA'larının niteliklerinin daha da yükselmesi beklenebilir.
> 
> Production techniques and project management methodologies 6 Sigma, etc. STANAG standards and criteria does not provide; system performance may remain very low level according to NATO. But one way or another Iranian UAVs for military / intelligence uses an extremely efficient for the task. Moreover, in areas of conflict in the use of self-made UAVs, political - is becoming a psychological benefit tool.
> 
> Üretim teknikleri ve proje yönetim metodolojileri 6 Sigma, STANAG vb standart ve kıstasları sağlamıyor; sistem performansları NATO seviyelerine göre çok düşük kalıyor olabilir. Ancak öyle ya da böyle İran İHA'ları askeri / istihbari görevler için son derece etkili bir şekilde kullanmaktadır. Dahası, bölgesindeki çatışma alanlarında kendi yapımı İHA'ları kullanması, siyasi - psikolojik bir fayda aracı haline gelmekte.
> 
> Today UAVs produced by Iran in terms of technology and performance Predator, Reaper or may not compete with Heron. But it is produced, flies, and also serves as a foreign policy tool are used. Iran in a way that puts UAV league in Israel and the United States to the same cluster.
> 
> Bugün İran'ın ürettiği İHA'lar teknoloji ve performans açısından Predator, Reaper ya da Heron ile yarışamayabilir. Ancak üretilmekte, uçmakta, görev yapmakta ve dış politika aracı olarak kullanılmaktadırlar. Bu da bir bakıma İran'ı, İHA liginde İsrail ve ABD ile aynı kümeye yerleştirmektedir.
> 
> Appendix: Situation in Turkey
> Neighbors in the mind of the reader to examine the situation in Iran UAV technology "so what is the situation in Turkey?" Questions can be revived. The current situation in Turkey in the area in August 2015 H roughly as follows:
> Anka: 14.05.2004 / 243 numbered Defense Industry Executive Committee (SSIK) initiated by the decision of the original UAV (MALE) Development projects in one system (three aircraft) unique UAV domestic to develop the possibilities on 24.12.2004 between TAI and SSM USD62 million a the contract was signed. Subsequently, the number increased to 5 prototype and the contract price was USD96.5 million. Anka two prototype development project in Block A and Block B type was produced. Flight testing of this prototype still ongoing. Turkish Air Force, 10 for the need for mass production Anka S-type UAV procurement also signed a contract in 2013. This project is within the scope of the first prototype flight tests are expected to begin in 2017.
> Offensive UAV: 2 prototypes including proposal preparation to project continues.
> Tactical UAV: walking on two projects simultaneously tactical UAV field. The first, signed in December 2011 with 12 aircraft project Kale-bikers 2 system. The delivery of the aircraft project was completed. Electro-optic payload and data link systems, whether provided by the state (GFA, Government Furnished Equipment) will be integrated. In the catapult-launched tactical UAV project prime contractor agreement with Vestel Defense it was signed in October 2010. At present flight tests are in progress.
> Mini UAV: hand-made by Castle Baykar thrown Mini UAV system Turkish Armed Forces inventory in December 2007, entered. Currently, 150 - has around 160 service.
> Heron: the contract signed with IAI-Elbit consortium of 10 aircraft in April 2005 3 system was supplied Heron UAV. Air Force called Heronlar by Sentinel 1, because of a delay in the project could only be delivered in 2010. Israeli relations with Turkey as a result of the cut, the maintenance of these aircraft - making the repair itself with TAI. By SSM for the renewal of the service contract in question carried out a tender process.
> Therefore, the Turkish Armed Forces are still in service in 10 Heron UAV type aircraft of 150 - 160 pieces are on hand thrown Mini UAV. Castle-Baykar made mass production except mini UAV entered active service and / or export to a UAV made no Turkish construction._


----------



## Azizam

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Please refer to your master Mujtahid, little Taqleed you're hurting your brain being so judgmental. I'm sorry you got nightmares playing DOOM.
> 
> Let me guess, you are the Golden Standard Muslim?
> 
> 
> Since World War I the world has been Globally entangled, everybody's internal matter is watched by someone else. I'm not the one watching nor really care, but my country and other countries do.
> 
> _"No I didn't say that, I stated that will:"_
> 
> Insert any Religion, lack of religion, Government type, individual, or group, ideology...etc. What happens? It fails time and time again, it's not matter of if but when. Because the other half of that statement, intentionally or not, is the "My way or the Highway" and nobody likes being at the other end of that kind mentality.
> 
> The key is being inclusive and not exclusive, saying Islamists will...Blah, blah blah, and saying Sunni Muslims are most persecuted. How fast did that backfire on you, pretty fast. Islamism can be both a cure and a problem and that's the same with every Religion. So it's not the Religion, it's the human.
> 
> 
> So which religion is 25th Century material, please do tell I'm soo curious.  .... Since I now know which is best for the 4th century...


I don't know what you are talking about. Going after any ideology is stupid. Going after an ideology an ideology inspired by religion is even worse. Any religion, if you look at it in a neutral perspective is only a set of superstition. If you think that you can prosperity by implementing superstitions on a state level then you have serious problems with your intelligence. That goes on for any religion not just one particular religion. I think how a state should run should always evolve depending on current unique circumstances. I think the near-perfect solution should be to leave some room for the state to adapt a model that fits its current growth propsects rather than depending on a certain ideology even including democracy. 

In the end of the day, if a state is not wealthy or relevant to the world in terms of science and technology then that state is only inviting exploitation.


----------



## haman10

"Our weddingsare better than your wedding . We dance better than you dance "

As i said , we should all thank an iranian member for turning this thread into shit. 

@Serpentine can u please stop this bullshit ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

Pakistani wedding:


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Very risky business, i guess....what if basijis storm the place ???


Taking odds into account, the chances of a Turk ISIS member blowing up the ceremony is higher. 

The former one is very low - cause they'll get vaporized before they enter iran. Let alone the latter one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChittaChaudhry

Look at you Iranians and Turks. Your weddings with dancing.. astagfirullah..


This is how wedding should be. Sweet and simple..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Taking odds into account, the chances of a Turk ISIS member blowing up the ceremony is higher.
> 
> The former one is very low - cause they'll get vaporized before they enter iran. Let alone the latter one


So, it is forbidden.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


> "Our weddingsare better than your wedding . We dance better than you dance "
> 
> As i said , we should all thank an iranian member for turning this thread into shit.
> 
> @Serpentine can u please stop this bullshit ?


American weddings are the best, too much awsomeness to post here, it would be .





Azizam said:


> I don't know what you are talking about.


In case you haven't noticed, 1) that's all you had to say, 2) since no one that the post was aimed to replied the subject has been dropped. 

Since this wasn't a question, I'm assuming you think I was going on a Anti-Islam rampage. I'm sorry but no, that isn't the case and wasn't the intention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> P.S: Don't mind the article below, i'm working on something.



What's that article? it has a weird language, looks like a Google translate one mixed with Turkish. Were was it published?



haman10 said:


> "Our weddingsare better than your wedding . We dance better than you dance "
> 
> As i said , we should all thank an iranian member for turning this thread into shit.
> 
> @Serpentine can u please stop this bullshit ?




It will pass just like thousands of other posts and pages have passed in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 is back 

you know that when you have all your inbox filled with his thanks 

WCB bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> What's that article? it has a weird language, looks like a Google translate one mixed with Turkish. Were was it published?



Mate, it is an article published by Turkish defence expert, Arda Mevlütoğlu some time ago.... you know we argue a lot about Iranian UAVs...his perspective was interesting. So, i wanted to translate it and post in the Iranian section.

It's so difficult for me to translate all of it. So, i use google translate for a paragraph, and put Turkish version of the paragraph beneath it. After reading the Turkish version, i fix the google translated paragraph and continue like that paragraph by paragraph. It takes some time. Then i will bind links to specific sentences for sources and lastly put some photos to article.

But the whole thing is going to take some time. You know, PDF saves the draft of the posts, so i work on it in this thread. But if i want to answer anybody on this thread. Post will be gone...to prevent it i posted here in a quote (to save space), gonna copy paste again into the dialog box and work on it...

I worked in a similar fashion while translating the LAHİKA-A Project for the Turkish engine Thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> @rahi2357 is back
> 
> you know that when you have all your inbox filled with his thanks
> 
> WCB bro


The glorious @rahi2357 is back indeed, I know it when I suddenly have 4 new notifications. 



Sinan said:


> Mate, it is an article published by Turkish defence expert, Arda Mevlütoğlu some time ago.... you know we argue a lot about Iranian UAVs...his perspective was interesting. So, i wanted to translate it and post in the Iranian section.
> 
> It's so difficult for me to translate all of it. So, i use google translate for a paragraph, and put Turkish version of the paragraph beneath it. After reading the Turkish version, i fix the google translated paragraph and continue like that paragraph by paragraph. It takes some time. Then i will bind links to specific sentences for sources and lastly put some photos to article.
> 
> But the whole thing is going to take some time. You know, PDF saves the draft of the posts, so i work on it in this thread. But if i want to answer anybody on this thread. Post will be gone...to prevent it i posted here in a quote (to save space), gonna copy paste again into the dialog box and work on it...
> 
> I worked in a similar fashion while translating the LAHİKA-A Project for the Turkish engine Thread



You lazy thing!  You can simply edit it in a word document, if the draft feature of forum malfunctions for whatever reason, all of your work will be gone. 

Btw, nice job, You can actually make a thread after you completed it and maybe, just maybe, we can discuss in a civilized manner ups and downs of UAV industries in both countries and the path ahead with out a dick measuring contest. I know that is very hard, but we should take a shot. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> You lazy thing!  You can simply edit it in a word document, if the draft feature of forum malfunctions for whatever reason, all of your work will be gone.



Yeah, first tried like at the time. But when i copy paste it to forum, i have to waste time on the formating.  This is an easy way and works just fine. 



Serpentine said:


> Btw, nice job, You can actually make a thread after you completed it and maybe, just maybe, we can discuss in a civilized manner ups and downs of UAV industries in both countries and the path ahead with out a dick measuring contest. I know that is very hard, but we should take a shot. lol


Actually, Arda made a comparison...... mate, you know even Jane has a mocking tone when talking about Arda doesn't have that tone......

Okay, let me give you an abstract. 

In short he says, Iranian UAVs are not as good as Western counterparts but the important thing is Iran effectively uses it's UAVs both in mainland and abroad. Which puts IRAN in the same league with US and Israel. For Turkey we have only 10 Herons and 100-150 mini UAVs (thrown by hand) made by Turkish firm. It doesn't matter at the time if we are developing ANKA (8 prototypes made so far) or not since they are not in the inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

@Azizam
As some random dude, sitting some thousand miles away, maybe it's not quite appropriate to say, but let me dare to say that I know where you exactly stand in your prospect of world view. I would like to go for the possibility of you probably are from a religious background, and I would say you are in a state of questioning all what others consider evident and obvious in life.
That's sure a path every sane mind shall experience, The moment you start to understand that no more those things sacred and holy to people around is of any reasonable value to you, be it a sacred devotion to an unseen creator or the sanctimony of an ideology. That's some state of manner that you start casting doubt to originality and genuine of those believes.
But you shall at the same time take it into mind that as much as delightful you are with your new line of wisdom, you also should understand that it's not possible for all the people around to reach that stance point of yours. In fact not many are capable to reach there.
The ignorant and dogmatist man is like a man in sheer darkness, he would never let go of what he holds in his hands. And you have to soon or later come to the point, that you can't do much about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

ChittaChaudhry said:


> Look at you Iranians and Turks. Your weddings with dancing.. astagfirullah..
> 
> 
> This is how wedding should be. Sweet and simple..



And they drink alcohol too.... 

Turkish wedding, groom is my friend. 





In my wedding alcohol was unlimited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> In my wedding alcohol was unlimited.


Yu kafir  (kidding)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

_


2800 said:



Yu kafir  (kidding)

Click to expand...

_


You know there were lots of guests....some drank, some were conservative.

After the wedding mother told me the rumours. 

People talked behind each other (after the wedding)

- That guy drinked to much, he is kafir.
-That guy didn't drink any think, he is a mullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> You know there were lots of guests....some drank, some were conservative.
> 
> After the wedding mother told me the rumours.
> 
> People talked behind each other (after the wedding)
> 
> - That guy drinked to much, he is kafir.
> -That guy didn't drink any think, he is a mullah.


Drink = > drank

Drinking is massive sin. Btw it's personal choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> In my wedding alcohol was unlimited.



Astaghferullah. It seems someone missed the party. 









Sinan said:


> In short he says, Iranian UAVs are not as good as Western counterparts


Obviously true. 


Sinan said:


> but the important thing is Iran effectively uses it's UAVs both in mainland and abroad. Which puts IRAN in the same league with US and Israel. For Turkey we have only 10 Herons and 100-150 mini UAVs (thrown by hand) made by Turkish firm. It doesn't matter at the time if we are developing ANKA (8 prototypes made so far) or not since they are not in the inventory.



That's also right, real combat operations, regardless of how advanced the UAV is, is a priceless experience, for both operators and for evaluating UAV performance. No matter which country is doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

New said:


> @Azizam
> As some random dude, sitting some thousand miles away, maybe it's not quite appropriate to say, but let me dare to say that I know where you exactly stand in your prospect of world view. I would like to go for the possibility of you probably are from a religious background, and I would say you are in a state of questioning all what others consider evident and obvious in life.
> That's sure a path every sane mind shall experience, The moment you start to understand that no more those things sacred and holy to people around is of any reasonable value to you, be it a sacred devotion to an unseen creator or the sanctimony of an ideology. That's some state of manner that you start casting doubt to originality and genuine of those believes.
> But you shall at the same time take it into mind that as much as delightful you are with your new line of wisdom, you also should understand that it's not possible for all the people around to reach that stance point of yours. In fact not many are capable to reach there.
> The ignorant and dogmatist man is like a man in sheer darkness, he would never let go of what he holds in his hands. And you have to soon or later come to the point, that you can't do much about it.


No i am not from a religious background at all. My parents are more in line with communism or least that's what it was used to be when iI was growing up and you know the opinion of communists regarding religion. I don't have much problem with individuals who want to believe in whatever religion they want to believe. My best friend is a Christian who doesn't drink and I don't have a problem with that. We keep religion out of any conveesation we have. My problem is implementing religious ideas on a state level which is both ridiculous and inhumane - putting faith in a set of ideas that may or may not be true, destroying the chances of having a pleasant life here on earth in search of an unknwon afterlife and destroying many other lives in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> WCB bro





Serpentine said:


> I know it when I suddenly have 4 new notifications


Thanks . I just can't help being more stealthy   . Missed you guys so much .


========================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Azizam

@New You could be right since you live in the region. I didn't mean to get religion into it. What I wanted to say is that in my view most problems im many third world countries are caused by several few root causes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

rahi2357 said:


>


: ))))))) pare shodam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Thanks . I just can't help being more stealthy   . Missed you guys so much .
> 
> 
> ========================================================================
> 
> View attachment 267883
> 
> 
> View attachment 267884
> 
> 
> View attachment 267886
> 
> 
> View attachment 267891
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267887
> 
> 
> View attachment 267888
> 
> 
> View attachment 267889
> 
> 
> View attachment 267890


AALII BOOODAN 



like_a_boss said:


> : ))))))) pare shodam


dadash man suture daram , mikhay biam bezanam ? 

 

Just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

haman10 said:


> AALII BOOODAN
> 
> 
> dadash man suture daram , mikhay biam bezanam ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


shoma sarvari dash haman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

like_a_boss said:


> shoma sarvari dash haman


mokhlesam dadash ♥

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abii




----------



## ChittaChaudhry

Abii said:


>



Real nigga shit.


----------



## Full Moon

@Azizam

What is the secret behind Siri Lankans' friendliness? I have seen tons of you guys in KSA, and you all blessed with a notable degree of friendliness. Even when I travel abroad, Siri Lankans that I rarely encounter were extremely humble and courtes. I could also say the same about Filipinos in general and also Japanese. I am a bit jealous actually, because I think we aren't that friendly people. We might be friendly to the people we know, but not necessarily the ones that we don't know. This is unfortunately shared with many Middle Easterns too (without mentioning names).​Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abii

Full Moon said:


> @Azizam
> 
> What is the secret behind Siri Lankans' friendliness? I have seen tons of you guys in KSA, and you all blessed with a notable degree of friendliness. Even when I travel abroad, Siri Lankans that I rarely encounter were extremely humble and courtes. I could also say the same about Filipinos in general and also Japanese. I am a bit jealous actually, because I think we aren't that friendly people. We might be friendly to the people we know, but not necessarily the ones that we don't know. This is unfortunately shared with many Middle Easterns too (without mentioning names).​Peace.


haha There's good and bad in our shitty Middle Eastern attitude though. It's horrible in many ways, but on an individual basis you can attract a lot of people b/c they think you're confident (very important trait to have in the West of course). Think about the whole "confidence is sexy" and attractive line. As long you're not a major cock, as a Middle Easterner you're automatically confident b/c of your culture. I've had a couple of people mention to me that "you Iranians" are all so cocky in a sexy way. People in the West aren't used to this level of auto confidence.

As bad as the downsides are though, I'd still take our shitty Middle Eastern attitude over the sub-continent attitude. I hate it when grown *** Indian men call me "sir" etc... Bitch, you're 50 years old!! WTF you doing calling me sir?! My response is always "please don't call me that again" in a very aggressive tone. Then 2 seconds later same thing in a different way. It's discomforting. Japanese are different. They're polite, but they don't have this "yessir, nosir" mentality. They're culturally polite. Filipinos and sub-continent folks have a discomforting level of politeness that's borderline slave/master!

I've had the "please don't call me sir" discussion with at least 5 people just thinking off the top of my head. There was this Indian girl at work that refused to call me by my name!!!! Would always say my name followed up by sir haha. So I stopped replying to her until she would just say my name without the sir attached to it.

/rant

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Azizam said:


> destroying the chances of having a pleasant life here on earth in search of an unknwon afterlife and destroying many other lives in the process.


To believe in God and judgement day is a possibility whatever tiny.. now, take it this way:

You do insure your car for *possible ,no matter how tiny, * accidents... not taking this *RISK of not caring about it... or just enjoying the CURRENT FACT of not paying a fee for your insurance, *into account is something like this:

- You don't drive a day without insurance becoz you can not afford such POSSIBLE losses in case of accidents...
- You definitely call a driver with no insurance as an *Insane *person
- You don't insure your car and yourself because accidents happen every day...You pay big amounts of money because you can not take the risk of being WRONG... 

NOW:

Insuring a car is a very minor phenomenon in our lives... Let us imagine what kind of reckless behavior it would be to IGNORE your whole destiny by saying... Enjoy today and forget about possibilities of tomorrow and a God and a whole other world...

Even if you don't get your car insured , in case of an accident, you still have a chance to get away with it both financially and existentially... you may get away alive... but what if people who don't believe in other world and God were wrong when they are no chance *to get back and make it correct*!!??

So if you don't love your God and believe in judgement day for the sake of God... for the sake of love... for the sake of being gratitute for all the small and big pleasures you had and will have in your life... for the sake of being appointed as a Wise animal with a soul among millions of other creatures... for the sake of a big favor your creator has given to you, the favor of having the right to choose like a mature creature and not being like a sheep... for the sake of a love between the creator and the creature... If you don't believe in God and possible judgement day and another world for all above mentioned reasons, so at least be a *WISE and Smart *human and think about your *car insurance ....*


----------



## Abii

scythian500 said:


>


Why are those i8's so close to each other? That can't be real. No fucking way some imbecile parked them so close. Do you have more pics of that? 

And having those in Iran is retarded. The electric motor can only be charged with its gasoline engine, b/c there are no charging stations in Iran. Unless you plug it in at home or something. So pointless. Why not buy an R8 for the same price?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

Abii said:


> Why are those i8's so close to each other? That can't be real. No fucking way some imbecile parked them so close. Do you have more pics of that?
> 
> And having those in Iran is retarded. The electric motor can only be charged with its gasoline engine, b/c there are no charging stations in Iran. Unless you plug it in at home or something. So pointless. Why not buy an R8 for the same price?!


abii inaro nazdik park mikonan bad mashinaro hol midan nazdik ham kafe namayeshgah estekakesh kame
gheymateye fazayio bebin to iran---->ب ام و i8 باما - خرید خودرو | bama.ir
melat migan mage koskholim in hame poole mashine hybridi bedim mirim maserati mikharim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

تفاوت 90 درصدی آمریکا و روسیه در جنگ الکترونیک - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## BordoEnes

Why did @Abii got banned?

I will miss you....






I came across this meme and i just had to use someway...
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BordoEnes said:


> Why did @Abii got banned?
> 
> I will miss you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this meme and i just had to use someway...
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Callin ppl "jende" (b1tch) & being a dick gets you banned.

Even RazPak got banned and his 8th ID @Chitta Choudhary (above).



ChittaChaudhry said:


> Real nigga shit.


RIP mah nigga!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> mokhlesam dadash ♥


Comments

Ibn yazid kos madar.


----------



## Daneshmand

The oil age is coming to an end. In near future, electricity produced through nuclear and renewable technologies will propel cars. Today, Tesla cars can make 400 kilometers on a single charge. And now this news has just come out, predicting a new future: New lithium-air battery design shows promise 

This battery has the potential to store upto 20 times more energy per unit weight than the batteries Tesla use. That would mean cars would be able to go on for thousands of kilometers before they would need a couple of hours of charge.

Bad news for those whose livelihoods still depends on oil. Good news for planet earth and humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> The oil age is coming to an end. In near future, electricity produced through nuclear and renewable technologies will propel cars. Today, Tesla cars can make 400 kilometers on a single charge. And now this news has just come out, predicting a new future: New lithium-air battery design shows promise
> 
> This battery has the potential to store upto 20 times more energy per unit weight than the batteries Tesla use. That would mean cars would be able to go on for thousands of kilometers before they would need a couple of hours of charge.
> 
> Bad news for those whose livelihoods still depends on oil. Good news for planet earth and humanity.



Define near future ? 10 years - 20 years .... 50 years ???


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> Define near future ? 10 years - 20 years .... 50 years ???



I would say 10 to 20 years time. No internal combustion engine based technology can compete with a Tesla type technology. With such a battery, Tesla would be almost a science fiction car, yet mechanically so simple that by comparison today's cars would look like (unnecessarily) highly complicated Swiss watches.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azizam

Full Moon said:


> @Azizam
> 
> What is the secret behind Siri Lankans' friendliness? I have seen tons of you guys in KSA, and you all blessed with a notable degree of friendliness. Even when I travel abroad, Siri Lankans that I rarely encounter were extremely humble and courtes. I could also say the same about Filipinos in general and also Japanese. I am a bit jealous actually, because I think we aren't that friendly people. We might be friendly to the people we know, but not necessarily the ones that we don't know. This is unfortunately shared with many Middle Easterns too (without mentioning names).​Peace.


What kind of friendliness are you talking about? Is it the same type as abii said as in slave master type conversation ? I don't know about those types. I personally smile and talk politely to anyone I meet. And Sri Lankans like foreigners especially the exotic types.


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> I would say 10 to 20 years time. No internal combustion engine based technology can compete with a Tesla type technology. With such a battery, Tesla would be almost a science fiction car, yet mechanically so simple that by comparison today's cars would look like (unnecessarily) highly complicated Swiss watches.



Agreed but the issue of "recharging time need to be solved ". What if i want to go to holiday in Bodrum with my Tesla. At the middle of the road, i have to charge it for 8 hours......

Don't get me wrong, i'm highly in favor of electrical cars....if we had electrical cars instead of cars that uses gasoline. We wouldn't had a budget deficit. Also our government works on the national electrical car. 






However i not much optimistic.......


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> Agreed but the issue of "recharging time need to be solved ". What if i want to go to holiday in Bodrum with my Tesla. At the middle of the road, i have to charge it for 8 hours......
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i'm highly in favor of electrical cars....if we had electrical cars instead of cars that uses gasoline. We wouldn't had a budget deficit. Also our government works on the national electrical car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However i not much optimistic.......



I guess you did not read the news I had referenced to in my above post.

The news is about lithium air batteries. They have a theoretical limit of over 11 kWh per Kg in energy density. Today, Tesla using lithium ion batteries with energy density of less than 0.5 kWh per Kg clocks 400 kilometers per charge.

A lithium air battery powered Tesla at only half the theoretical limit would have a range of 5000 kilometers per charge.

An internal combustion engine car needs to refill its gas tank 10 times to clock 5000 kilometers. It takes much time to drive to gas station and fill the tank for 10 times. Furthermore every 5000 kilometers an international combustion engine car would need to go for an oil change, taking up more time. Add in other maintenance of internal combustion engine like transmission etc, which Tesla avoids, would mean the Tesla type car powered by lithium air batteries would actually save alot of time and effort.

Driver of such a car can think of a few hours of charging the car battery as going for an "oil change". Done at home charging station. With over 5000 kilometer range, the hassle of a few hours of charging would become meaningless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Abii said:


> haha There's good and bad in our shitty Middle Eastern attitude though. It's horrible in many ways, but on an individual basis you can attract a lot of people b/c they think you're confident (very important trait to have in the West of course). Think about the whole "confidence is sexy" and attractive line. As long you're not a major cock, as a Middle Easterner you're automatically confident b/c of your culture. I've had a couple of people mention to me that "you Iranians" are all so cocky in a sexy way. People in the West aren't used to this level of auto confidence.
> 
> As bad as the downsides are though, I'd still take our shitty Middle Eastern attitude over the sub-continent attitude. I hate it when grown *** Indian men call me "sir" etc... Bitch, you're 50 years old!! WTF you doing calling me sir?! My response is always "please don't call me that again" in a very aggressive tone. Then 2 seconds later same thing in a different way. It's discomforting. Japanese are different. They're polite, but they don't have this "yessir, nosir" mentality. They're culturally polite. Filipinos and sub-continent folks have a discomforting level of politeness that's borderline slave/master!
> 
> I've had the "please don't call me sir" discussion with at least 5 people just thinking off the top of my head. There was this Indian girl at work that refused to call me by my name!!!! Would always say my name followed up by sir haha. So I stopped replying to her until she would just say my name without the sir attached to it.
> 
> /rant


Bending over backwarda is a bad attitude but why do Asians have an inferiority comple towards tve word "sir"? In Britain if I walk into a shop, the staff there address anyone as "sir" but does it mean they consider themselves inferior to the visitors? It's a just a sign of respect.


----------



## Daneshmand

Azizam said:


> Bending over backwarda is a bad attitude but why do Asians have an inferiority comple towards tve word "sir"? In Britain if I walk into a shop, the staff there address anyone as "sir" but does it mean they consider themselves inferior to the visitors? It's a just a sign of respect.



In Britain, yes you are right. In North America, the culture is different. Sir is not used in North American, the same as in British culture.

As for the inferiority complex part, it comes from the colonial past of these lands.


----------



## Azizam

Daneshmand said:


> In Britain, yes. In North America, the culture is different. Sir is not used in North American, the same as in British culture.
> 
> As for the inferiority complex part, it comes from the colonial past of these lands.


I don't know about North American cultures. Many people from Asian cultures think that calling someone by "sir" puts him/her in an inferior position. But when I went to Britain at first I was shocked that my teacher calls me by "sir" sometimes.



Daneshmand said:


> As for the inferiority complex part, it comes from the colonial past of these lands.


Not really. Inferiority complex comes from long period of domination by whites/Brits. Iran wasn't colonized by a European country but I have seen almost every one of iranian tries to associate with the whites. Even the most brown person has some obsession with being related to Germans. I had one person in my class who says that he's passed on as a German although he is apparently brown. How do you explain that?;

Same goes for Chinese too and again not all of China was colonised by a Europeans. 

It's just that everyone wants to associate themselves with the powerful side.


----------



## scythian500

Daneshmand said:


> I would say 10 to 20 years time. No internal combustion engine based technology can compete with a Tesla type technology. With such a battery, Tesla would be almost a science fiction car, yet mechanically so simple that by comparison today's cars would look like (unnecessarily) highly complicated Swiss watches.


There have been many such inventions around the world in last decade or so... the last one was made by a Taiwanese team... But the world never heard about them again despite their success scientifically.... do u know why? There are multi-trillion dollar energy companies who by chance have great influence on major political and rule-making entities and governments.... I'm here to bet that we won't see any of these predictions of yours materialized by 2050 if not 2100s...!!


----------



## Daneshmand

Azizam said:


> How do you explain that?;
> 
> Same goes for Chinese too and again not all of China was colonised by a Europeans.
> 
> It's just that everyone wants to associate themselves with the powerful side.



Because they are superior. You are living in their world not vice versa.


----------



## Godman

Daneshmand said:


> I guess you did not read the news I had referenced to in my above post.
> 
> The news is about lithium air batteries. They have a theoretical limit of over 11 kWh per Kg in energy density. Today, Tesla using lithium ion batteries with energy density of less than 0.5 kWh per Kg clocks 400 kilometers per charge.
> 
> A lithium air battery powered Tesla at only half the theoretical limit would have a range of 5000 kilometers per charge.
> 
> An internal combustion engine car needs to refill its gas tank 10 times to clock 5000 kilometers. It takes much time to drive to gas station and fill the tank for 10 times. Furthermore every 5000 kilometers an international combustion engine car would need to go for an oil change, taking up more time. Add in other maintenance of internal combustion engine like transmission etc, which Tesla avoids, would mean the Tesla type car powered by lithium air batteries would actually save alot of time and effort.
> 
> Driver of such a car can think of a few hours of charging the car battery as going for an "oil change". Done at home charging station. With over 5000 kilometer range, the hassle of a few hours of charging would become meaningless.


Still they would be charged using electricity produced using fossil fuels. Its hard to get lots of energy using renewable methods except hydropower. There are thousands of coal and natural gas based power plants under construction worldwide but using methods that reduce pollution


----------



## Daneshmand

scythian500 said:


> There have been many such inventions around the world in last decade or so... the last one was made by a Taiwanese team... But the world never heard about them again despite their success scientifically.... do u know why? There are multi-trillion dollar energy companies who by chance have great influence on major political and rule-making entities and governments.... I'm here to bet that we won't see any of these predictions of yours materialized by 2050 if not 2100s...!!



I do not subscribe to conspiracy theories and fantastic gossip. It just does not go with me. I trust science. Every day of my life. If the Taiwanese team did something of the sort you are saying I would like to know about it. Did they create a functioning marketable aluminium air batter? Or perhaps they have created a safe opto-electric nuclear battery? If they have, where are they? In fantastical folklore of Taiwan or they actually exist?

Here are some advice in the video below, on how things should really be done. Even the biggest consortium started small some day. Specially listen to the one at 05:09








Godman said:


> Still they would be charged using electricity produced using fossil fuels. Its hard to get lots of energy using renewable methods except hydropower. There are thousands of coal and natural gas based power plants under construction worldwide but using methods that reduce pollution



Natural gas is actually much cleaner than oil or coal. In fact natural gas is considered a fuel just between renewable and fossils since it has the lowest carbon to hydrogen ration out there among the fossil fuels. As for the rest, there is a renewed interest in nuclear technology since this is the only type of energy which can sustain humans for millions of years at an increasing rate of consumption. With upcoming 4th generation reactors, SMR technology and the fast breeders or in future with travelling wave reactors or possibly fusion reactors, fossil fuels will not be able to compete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azizam

Daneshmand said:


> Because they are superior. You are living in their world not vice versa.


You could say that but then again I have been in two educational systems and I can say that they are too simplistic in work. If I compare a Sri Lankan student in my Sri Lankan school and British student in my British school, Sri Lankan student would most likely excel at most subjects especially Maths but then again British (Western) system(s) is light years ahead of recognising and utilising skilled individuals. Even that Sri Lankan student would also find himself living in the west very soon.


----------



## Daneshmand

Azizam said:


> You could say that but then again I have been in two educational systems and I can say that they are too simplistic in work. If I compare a Sri Lankan student in my Sri Lankan school and British student in my British school, Sri Lankan student would most likely excel at most subjects especially Maths but then again British (Western) system(s) is light years ahead of recognising and utilising skilled individuals. Even that Sri Lankan student would also find himself living in the west very soon.



The utility of education and its goals are different in a place like Sri Lanka and in a place like UK. In Sri Lanka the goal of education system and societal view of educational goal is to do what others are doing for the sake of that, without any sense whatsoever. In UK it is to become liberated from "human condition".

Vastly different views. With vastly different results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Azizam said:


> Not really. Inferiority complex comes from long period of domination by whites/Brits. Iran wasn't colonized by a European country but I have seen almost every one of iranian tries to associate with the whites. Even the most brown person has some obsession with being related to Germans. I had one person in my class who says that he's passed on as a German although he is apparently brown. How do you explain that?;
> 
> Same goes for Chinese too and again not all of China was colonised by a Europeans.
> 
> It's just that everyone wants to associate themselves with the powerful side.



What do you think is better? The ones with the inferiority complex or the delusional "patriots" who think SL is in the middle of the universe and the world is fighting over it



Daneshmand said:


> The utility of education and its goals are different in a place like Sri Lanka and in a place like UK. In Sri Lanka the goal of education system and societal view of educational goal is to do what others are doing for the sake of that, without any sense whatsoever. In UK it is to become liberated from "human condition".
> 
> Vastly different. With vastly different results.



SL education system is messed up and it needs urgent reforms. Its hard for you to understand as you are not in SL but if you ask any teacher in SL you will realize that SL doesn't have a national policy on education only ad hoc policies that affect the students negatively


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> The utility of education and its goals are different in a place like Sri Lanka and in a place like UK. *In Sri Lanka the goal of education system and societal view of educational goal is to do what others are doing for the sake of that, without any sense whatsoever. In UK it is to become liberated from "human condition*".
> 
> Vastly different. With vastly different results.



Do you know what dinosaurs preferred to eat for breakfast? Stop pretending that you know everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Godman said:


> SL education system is messed up and it needs urgent reforms. Its hard for you to understand as you are not in SL but if you ask any teacher in SL you will realize that SL doesn't have a national policy on education only ad hoc policies that affect the students negatively



It won't matter even if you reformed it. Policies can be drawn to make conditions abit improved, but they won't change the destiny of SL. For that you would need the nation to re-think what they want from life. Something not possible through policies and reforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azizam

Godman said:


> What do you think is better? The ones with the inferiority complex or the delusional "patriots" who think SL is in the middle of the universe and the world is fighting over it


It's one thing to learn from the best and improve and it's another thing to follow and even take pride in elements of western culture that bear absolutely no result. Just like how Sri Lankans haven't learn innovation, entrepreneurship, ambition from the west but instead have learnt how to speak English and turn it into an element of pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Daneshmand said:


> I do not subscribe to conspiracy theories and fantastic gossip. It just does not go with me. I trust science. Every day of my life. If the Taiwanese team did something of the sort you are saying I would like to know about it. Did they create a functioning marketable aluminium air batter? Or perhaps they have created a safe opto-electric nuclear battery? If they have, where are they? In fantastical folklore of Taiwan or they actually exist?
> 
> Here are some advice in the video below, on how things should really be done. Even the biggest consortium started small some day. Specially listen to the one at 05:09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural gas is actually much cleaner than oil or coal. In fact natural gas is considered a fuel just between renewable and fossils since it has the lowest carbon to hydrogen ration out there among the fossil fuels. As for the rest, there is a renewed interest in nuclear technology since this is the only type of energy which can sustain humans for millions of years at an increasing rate of consumption. With upcoming 4th generation reactors, SMR technology and the fast breeders or in future with travelling wave reactors or possibly fusion reactors, fossil fuels will not be able to compete.


NCKU has breakthrough on magnesium batteries - Taipei Times
Taiwan’s NCKU Research Team Developed Next-Generation Magnesium Batteries | EnergyTrend
Research Team in Taiwan Develops Next-Gen Magnesium Battery | Green Energy News
The story of the invention that could revolutionize batteries—and maybe American manufacturing as well - Quartz

There are literally tens if not hundreds of new inventions capable of changing the life of human being been developed in last couple of decades where they were either suppressed or ignored by either economic or political reasons... They are mostly oppressed by super huge entities who make money and power through a tech which will be threatened to diminish if new inventions are taken seriously....

It is naive to think that a new tech comes up invented and it is against the profits of multi-national companies and they just sit there watch their trillions of dollars to fade away!

All new battery related techs and inventions are :

Future batteries, coming soon: charge in seconds, last months and power over the air - Pocket-lint


----------



## Azizam

scythian500 said:


> NCKU has breakthrough on magnesium batteries - Taipei Times
> Taiwan’s NCKU Research Team Developed Next-Generation Magnesium Batteries | EnergyTrend
> Research Team in Taiwan Develops Next-Gen Magnesium Battery | Green Energy News
> The story of the invention that could revolutionize batteries—and maybe American manufacturing as well - Quartz
> 
> There are literally tens if not hundreds of new inventions capable of changing the life of human being been developed in last couple of decades where they were either suppressed or ignored by either economic or political reasons... They are mostly oppressed by super huge entities who make money and power through a tech which will be threatened to diminish if new inventions are taken seriously....
> 
> It is naive to think that a new tech comes up invented and it is against the profits of multi-national companies and they just sit there watch their trillions of dollars to fade away!


For an invention to be utilised it has to be economically profitable. There's no conspiracy. Just look at the success of Tesla or even China's BYD buses.


----------



## mohsen

*کدام اظهارات هاشمی سناریوی صهیونیست‌ها را تکمیل کرد؟*

حالا اگر احمدی نژاد این حرفها رو زده بود که الان خیلیا میگفتن تحریما به خاطر این حرفاست
ولی خوب هر چی که پدرخوانده میگه به نفع منافع ملی ایرانه!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Do you know what dinosaurs preferred to eat for breakfast? Stop pretending that you know everything.


well TBH no one knows what do dinosaurs eat , they say what they eat has tail and crawls and slithers before they kill them and prepare them for breakfast .

but we all know how much they eat :







http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...22008324137/Prince-Salman-bin-Abdulaz-012.jpg

here i found a rex :

http://www.raymondibrahim.com/_admin/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/240.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

@WebMaster 

Juts to let you know, I have just received a negative rating from the Think Tank @Daneshmand after I criticized his style of answering stuff that he has no enough information about. The negative rating might be well justified, but wanted to let you know if you think that a Think Tank shouldn't use nagative rating for personal revenge.

Peace.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> I criticized his style of answering stuff that he has no enough information about.


you didn't do that like a human being and you mocked him in the process :

"Do you know what dinosaurs preferred to eat for breakfast?"

you got what you deserved , stop b!tching and moaning . 

this thread is made for Iranians to chill . no one invited you in the first place , you can go back to your own section .

OR , you could post like a human being

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

scythian500 said:


> NCKU has breakthrough on magnesium batteries - Taipei Times
> Taiwan’s NCKU Research Team Developed Next-Generation Magnesium Batteries | EnergyTrend
> Research Team in Taiwan Develops Next-Gen Magnesium Battery | Green Energy News
> The story of the invention that could revolutionize batteries—and maybe American manufacturing as well - Quartz
> 
> There are literally tens if not hundreds of new inventions capable of changing the life of human being been developed in last couple of decades where they were either suppressed or ignored by either economic or political reasons... They are mostly oppressed by super huge entities who make money and power through a tech which will be threatened to diminish if new inventions are taken seriously....
> 
> It is naive to think that a new tech comes up invented and it is against the profits of multi-national companies and they just sit there watch their trillions of dollars to fade away!



Those are ongoing research. They are not yet marketable devices. It is different when you take a car to market which has a range of 5000 kilometers per charge. When you do that, no "energy consortium" and no "cartel" can compete with you.

All technologies start like that.

There was this medical doctor by the name of Dr John Ellis in 19th century. He started out by believing that there is some curative properties in crude oil, which at the time had very few uses such as being used as fuel in oil lamps. Actually the crude oil was seen as a useless commodity. These were the days of coal and the steam trains running on coal.

After much experimentation Dr Ellis found no curative property in crude oil, but he discovered that with distilling and fractioning crude oil, viscous lubricants can be drawn from it. At that time the components of steam engines used to be lubricated by animal and vegetable fats, in a manual process with engineers at every few kilometers stopping the trains, and lubricating the moving parts by applying these biological fats.

Dr Ellis, found a use of these crude oil drawn lubricants in steam engines, he set up a company and called it Valvoline (in reference to the process of lubricating valves of steam engines). This is how the crude oil refinery business and "energy consortium" started up. With oil refinery a big global business and oil an important global commodity. 

Bring something better to the market and the old ones will be out. Just talking and wishing won't do it.



Full Moon said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Juts to let you know, I have just received a negative rating from the Think Tank @Daneshmand after I criticized his style of answering stuff that he has no enough information about. The negative rating might be well justified, but wanted to let you know if you think that a Think Tank shouldn't use nagative rating for personal revenge.
> 
> Peace.



You are a troll, intruding on a scholarly discussion. You called upon @WebMaster and he shall decide now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Azizam said:


> it has to be economically profitable


exactly..it is all about profit...

*"It is naive to think that a new tech comes up invented and it is against the profits of multi-national companies and they just sit there watch their trillions of dollars to fade away!"*

Source: Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1761

Just google this and there's a whole history of real examples and hundreds of lawsuits regarding them:

*"suppressed inventions that could change our life"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Godman

Full Moon said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> Juts to let you know, I have just received a negative rating from the Think Tank @Daneshmand after I criticized his style of answering stuff that he has no enough information about. The negative rating might be well justified, but wanted to let you know if you think that a Think Tank shouldn't use nagative rating for personal revenge.
> 
> Peace.



You were asking for it bro


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> Those are ongoing research. They are not yet marketable devices. It is different when you take a car to market which has a range of 5000 kilometers per charge. When you do that, no "energy consortium" and no "cartel" can compete with you.
> 
> All technologies start like that.
> 
> There was this medical doctor by the name of Dr John Ellis in 19th century. He started out by believing that there is some curative properties in crude oil, which at the time had very few uses such as being used as fuel in oil lamps. Actually the crude oil was seen as a useless commodity. These were the days of coal and the steam trains running on coal.
> 
> After much experimentation Dr Ellis found no curative property in crude oil, but he discovered that with distilling and fractioning crude oil, viscous lubricants can be drawn from it. At that time the components of steam engines used to be lubricated by animal and vegetable fats, in a manual process with engineers at every few kilometers stopping the trains, and lubricating the moving parts by applying these biological fats.
> 
> Dr Ellis, found a use of these crude oil drawn lubricants in steam engines, he set up a company and called it Valvoline (in reference to the process of lubricating valves of steam engines). This is how the crude oil refinery business and "energy consortium" started up. With oil refinery a big global business and oil an important global commodity.
> 
> Bring something better to the market and the old ones will be out. Just talking and wishing won't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a troll, intruding on a scholarly discussion. You called upon @WebMaster and he shall decide now.



The point is that you shouldn't use the forum's privileges for your own personal gain and revenge.

CC: @WebMaster


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> The point is that you shouldn't use the forum's privileges for your own personal gain and revenge.
> 
> CC: @WebMaster



Ok. Now stop crying. I remove your negative rating, just this once, because two very dear friends of mine here just said so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> Ok. Now stop crying. I remove your negative rating, just this once, because two very dear friends of mine here just said so.



I don't care about the negative rating itself as I got too many already. You may put it back if you want. My only objection was the context that it was given in.


----------



## Hack-Hook

@Daneshmand , @scythian500 well a battery can be powerful , but if you only can recharge it 2-3 time then it's not a marketable solution, a battery can be charged 1000th of time but when there is danger of explosion and fire then its not a marketable product and still need works to be done on it.
after all oil cartel can spend money to stop it's use in cars , but what about Laptops , phones , smart watches .... 
can they stop the use of such battery as you mentioned if they were feasible economically to produce for such devices ?


----------



## -SINAN-

Full Moon said:


> Do you know what dinosaurs preferred to eat for breakfast? Stop pretending that you know everything.



You got a negative rating for this post...and in the chill thread. 

Mate, unfortunately there are some TTs in PDF like this....see my 3 negative ratings. given by the same Chinese TT less then 5 minutes. Then i got banned from the Chinese section for forever. And 1 day later got banned for 3 months.

All because i argued with Chinese on the Uyghur issue.

The fairness of this forum is related with the member number and post traffic of the section.

In that context
Chinese > Turks = Iranians > Arabs.

Especially don't expect any fairness from the Webby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> You got a negative rating for this post...and in the chill thread.
> 
> Mate, unfortunately there are some TTs in PDF like this....see my 3 negative ratings. given by the same Chinese TT less then 5 minutes. Then i got banned from the Chinese section for forever. And 1 day later got banned for 3 months.
> 
> All because i argued with Chinese on the Uyghur issue.
> 
> The fairness of this forum is related with the member number and post traffic of the section.
> 
> In that context
> Chinese > Turks = Iranians > Arabs.
> 
> Especially don't expect any fairness from the Webby.


By that context you should have been perm banned from this section 2 years ago

Yet youre here . And funnier thing is that me , who has 20 posts in Turkish section is banned from there by your super awesome moderator.

Get a life

You don't see me bitchin about that do u ?

And btw , weren't you supposed to have a forum of your own or sth ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> By that context you should have been perm banned from this section 2 years ago
> 
> Yet youre here . And funnier thing is that me , who has 20 posts in Turkish section is banned from there by your super awesome moderator.
> 
> Get a life
> 
> You don't see me bitchin about that do u ?
> 
> And btw , weren't you supposed to have a forum of your own or sth ?



Haman is in fighting spirit. 

You got banned from Turkish section or just the Turkish chill thread??? Hakan or Cabatlı banned you ?

Oh, just noticed that now you are on +10 vs -10 negative ratings ??? Seems like your TT has free positive ratings day for Iranian members.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


>


What is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> By that context you should have been perm banned from this section 2 years ago
> 
> Yet youre here . And funnier thing is that me , who has 20 posts in Turkish section is banned from there by your super awesome moderator.
> 
> Get a life
> 
> You don't see me bitchin about that do u ?
> 
> And btw , weren't you supposed to have a forum of your own or sth ?


I've only 5 posts in Turkish section but @Hakan has banned me in Turkish section !!!!!!! 

I've 3 negative ratings and cabalti53 gave me 2 negative ratings in one minute in Iranian section just because I said stop trolling !

This forum is idiotic!

The workless parasite @Sinan needs to get section banned or he can't stop himself of being an internet vermin troller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

mohsen said:


> *کدام اظهارات هاشمی سناریوی صهیونیست‌ها را تکمیل کرد؟*
> 
> حالا اگر احمدی نژاد این حرفها رو زده بود که الان خیلیا میگفتن تحریما به خاطر این حرفاست
> ولی خوب هر چی که پدرخوانده میگه به نفع منافع ملی ایرانه!


Indeed it was a stupid interview! But there was something and he is not lying! We all know that there was an intention and no one can deny it. He just stated the truth. No body goes after a civilian usage of Nuclear infrastructure spending so much and enduring so much unless he wants the bomb! ... we might be suggesting he ought to lie or say nothing but we can not deny the fact anymore or at least the world won't believe it anyway!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

JEskandari said:


> @Daneshmand , @scythian500 well a battery can be powerful , but if you only can recharge it 2-3 time then it's not a marketable solution, a battery can be charged 1000th of time but when there is danger of explosion and fire then its not a marketable product and still need works to be done on it.
> after all oil cartel can spend money to stop it's use in cars , but what about Laptops , phones , smart watches ....
> can they stop the use of such battery as you mentioned if they were feasible economically to produce for such devices ?



Initial research shows the lithium air batteries can be charged over 2000 times without losing much performance. With development of electrodes using novel materials like graphene, the problems you raise will be addressed and many of them have already been addressed to a large extent.

Oil cartels came to an end in 1970's. They do not exist anymore. The so called Seven Sisters are no more and they have been replaced by governments and free markets. With sand oil and shale oil, things are going to be even more difficult ahead for traditional oil industry. Once a marketable technology is developed, the oil will go the same way the "coal cartel" went or the case of "animal fat and vegetable fat cartel" I mentioned above which disappeared when Valvoline brought in an alternative.

You see most people drive about 2000 kilometers on average each month. With a lithium air battery at half its theoretical limit, a car would have over 5000 kilometer range, and would need to be charged for couple of hours once every two or three months. There is no oil change, no transmission maintenance, no radiator coolant, and the electric motors are sealed and are over 95% efficient with a practical life expectancy of a century. Such a car, while being mechanically simple, with upgradable software would have too many advantages over traditional cars. There is no way, oil based cars can compete with it. Even if the "cartels" existed.

As for small gadgets, no doubt there will be improvement. After all even today Tesla is using laptop batteries. So any improvement in battery technology would have a much larger market beyond the cars. There is even work going on to develop mammoth batteries to store grid electricity. Technology has the historical habit of moving between different applications.

As science and technology progresses, the world will change in tandem to them. Not other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

haman10 said:


> here i found a rex :
> 
> http://www.raymondibrahim.com/_admin/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/240.jpg



poor rex





he look like this more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Haman is in fighting spirit.
> 
> You got banned from Turkish section or just the Turkish chill thread??? Hakan or Cabatlı banned you ?
> 
> Oh, just noticed that now you are on +10 vs -10 negative ratings ??? Seems like your TT has free positive ratings day for Iranian members.


WOW DAMN . you've got a nerve talking about positive ratings and all   

@Serpentine @Daneshmand @kollang check out this guy  

ALL your 31 positive ratings were because of 2 shit threads you started in turkish section and all of the are given by 3 members of turkish ethnicity . Hakan , cabalti and the other guy who i forgot his name (previous turkish mod)

and pfft . positive rating ? what are you 3 years old ?

give your ratings to your school teacher maybe she'll get you a lollipop . 

such a cute boy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> WOW DAMN . you've got a nerve talking about positive ratings and all
> 
> @Serpentine @Daneshmand @kollang check out this guy
> 
> ALL your 31 positive ratings were because of 2 shit threads you started in turkish section and all of the are given by 3 members of turkish ethnicity . Hakan , cabalti and the other guy who i forgot his name (previous turkish mod)
> 
> and pfft . positive rating ? what are you 3 years old ?
> 
> give your ratings to your school teacher maybe she'll get you a lollipop .
> 
> such a cute boy


Yeah, yeah.

Can you kindly answer the question, please ?
_You got banned from the Turkish section or just the Turkish chill thread??? Hakan or Cabatlı banned you ?_


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> WOW DAMN . you've got a nerve talking about positive ratings and all
> 
> @Serpentine @Daneshmand @kollang check out this guy
> 
> ALL your 31 positive ratings were because of 2 shit threads you started in turkish section and all of the are given by 3 members of turkish ethnicity . Hakan , cabalti and the other guy who i forgot his name (previous turkish mod)





Sinan said:


> Yeah, yeah.
> 
> Can you kindly answer the question, please ?
> _You got banned from the Turkish section or just the Turkish chill thread??? Hakan or Cabatlı banned you ?_



Guys, please, at least pretend to be friends sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Turkish section


thats it .

and i don't really know who did it and i frankly don't give 2 shits if its revised or not 


Serpentine said:


> Guys, please, at least pretend to be friends sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 268435


lol . which program did you use ? 

you're getting handy with it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Guys, please, at least pretend to be friends sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 268435


Never.


----------



## Full Moon

rahi2357 said:


> @Full Moon
> Man , I thought you supported an independent Kurdish state inside Iraq and Turkey  Just few weeks ago .Your avatar ... Remember ?


I am not pro Turk myself. I can describe myself as neutral towrds Turks (wheather Anatolians or Azeris). I have no love or hatred towrds them in general, though Anatolian Turks, being Sunni majority, will have the advantage of this _remote_ religious emotion in my heart. I am in favor of a Kurdish state however, but not through terrorism as it is the case now (which should include the Iranian part). Knowing Iraqi recent history, I could tell you that the Kurdish problem has been a major cause for undermining the stability of the Iraqi state. What did Iraqis get from their Kurds? Absolutely nothing, except terrorism, and hatred. Nationalistic arrogance always ends in great catastrophe. If not an independent state, then some serious autonomy. Azeris also deserve their way to independence from the Persian rule. Just compare the life of Northern Azeris to Southern Azeris and you will get the point. Walk in the streets of Baku and ask people that if it wasn't for the Russian conquest, they would still be ruled by the Persians. I almost gurantee you that no one will say that they wish they had been still part of Iran. The same goes for Iranian Balouch. What benefit did you Persians get from ruling and enslaving them? And what did they also get? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Serpentine said:


> Guys, please, at least pretend to be friends sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 268435






.....

Here, one for each of you.... Now play nice @haman10 and @Sinan ...


----------



## Siavash

Full Moon said:


> Do you know what dinosaurs preferred to eat for breakfast? Stop pretending that you know everything.


Obviously, they didn't take breakfast seriously otherwise they wouldn't be extinct! They stayed up late and woke up late and went straight to lunch and dinner with no breakfast! Jannati knows it, just ask him! Daneshamnd defenitely knows it but he is testing you! and about @Daneshmand, you can stop a parrot from talking but not him giving opinion about everything! He is a PDF Think Tank Analist! As we say in Canada a know it all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I am not pro Turk myself. I can describe myself as neutral towrds Turks (wheather Anatolians or Azeris). I have no love or hatred towrds them in general, though Anatolian Turks, being Sunni majority, will have the advantage of this _remote_ religious emotion in my heart. I am in favor of a Kurdish state however, but not through terrorism as it is the case now (which should include the Iranian part). Knowing Iraqi recent history, I could tell you that the Kurdish problem has been a major cause for undermining the stability of the Iraqi state. What did Iraqis get from their Kurds? Absolutely nothing, except terrorism, and hatred. Nationalistic arrogance always ends in great catastrophe. If not an independent state, then some serious autonomy. Azeris also deserve their way to independence from the Persian rule. Just compare the life of Northern Azeris to Southern Azeris and you will get the point. Walk in the streets of Baku and ask people that if it wasn't for the Russian conquest, they would still be ruled by the Persians. I almost gurantee you that no one will say that they wish they had been still part of Iran. The same goes for Iranian Balouch. What benefit did you Persians get from ruling and enslaving them? And what did they also get? Absolutely nothing.


that's because azerbaijan is persian iranian land i don't know how you think you donkey but let me ask you this question


how they deserve a land that they came to as invaders?? according to your low IQ that every invader have the right to establish a country??

on the other hand the qajars were not persians so they weren't under persian rule.

the only way so called azerbaijan existed because the russian made it and stalin made the so called the aeri inditity and history.

they are responsible for iran backwardness and after all they have the right to steal lands??

its the other way around misguided donkey the mongols are th ones who should leave and give all the lands that they stole from iranians include uzbekistan and turkimistan and go back to thei native mongolia.

as for kurds they should leave for caucas and khorasan and the steepes of russia they came from and leave the semitic land of the assyrians.

your arabs also they should leave khuzistan and go to thier tents in najd with their saudi brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I am not pro Turk myself. I can describe myself as neutral towrds Turks (wheather Anatolians or Azeris). I have no love or hatred towrds them in general, though Anatolian Turks, being Sunni majority, will have the advantage of this _remote_ religious emotion in my heart. I am in favor of a Kurdish state however, but not through terrorism as it is the case now (which should include the Iranian part). Knowing Iraqi recent history, I could tell you that the Kurdish problem has been a major cause for undermining the stability of the Iraqi state. What did Iraqis get from their Kurds? Absolutely nothing, except terrorism, and hatred. Nationalistic arrogance always ends in great catastrophe. If not an independent state, then some serious autonomy. Azeris also deserve their way to independence from the Persian rule. Just compare the life of Northern Azeris to Southern Azeris and you will get the point. Walk in the streets of Baku and ask people that if it wasn't for the Russian conquest, they would still be ruled by the Persians. I almost gurantee you that no one will say that they wish they had been still part of Iran. The same goes for Iranian Balouch. What benefit did you Persians get from ruling and enslaving them? And what did they also get? Absolutely nothing.


you missed the point maybe you are so stupid what persian rule maybe you forgot its persian land are you judging the persian for ruling their own land just like judge the saudis because they rule the holy places??

other think you forgot if they are not happy they can find another place to live they already stole greek,armenian,and iranian lands and lands from tajikstan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Full Moon will not come back, Halloween is over! We said trick and treat and he brought his Persian threat instead of treat! Full Moon will be back in a month with the wolves! We should prepare silver bullet and wooden stick! Trolls are fun!





Teghdim eliram bu sevimli musici manim Azeri hamvatanlarima!Chokh soyouram sizi! Baghishliyin ana dili unutmisham. Gozoom siz! Janim siz! Yashasin Azerbaijan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

rahi2357 said:


> Dude , that's the point . Why do you think Persians rule Iran ? The " Islamic republic " rules Iran . And let me tell you Ali Hosseini Khamenei , current Supreme Leader of Iran is an Azeri . The guys like khalkhali wanted to destroy Persepolis back in 80 .. For example @Abii is a persian .  So what?
> If you are reading this , thank it so i know and I delete it.



I do greatly respect you as a person for acting decently all the time. I don't want to argue too much here, but to summarize, Persians are the dominant cultural and linguistic group in Iran despite them only representing % 65 of the population. Who gave Persians the right to rule everybody and impose their language, and culture on them? Things would have been much better for Azeris, Kurds, Baloch, and Ahwazi Arab, if they were freed by their own revolution or by a foreign power (like what happened with Northern Azeris). They would be relived from this Arab - Persian animosity (among other things), and the 8 years war, sanctions, and the massive hatred by all neighbors.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

The Juice are strong with the force, I do not know what Iran can do.


----------



## Siavash

Water Car Engineer said:


> The Juice are strong with the force, I do not know what Iran can do.


Drink it and absorb the force! no problem at all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> I've only 5 posts in Turkish section but @Hakan has banned me in Turkish section !!!!!!!
> 
> I've 3 negative ratings and cabalti53 gave me 2 negative ratings in one minute in Iranian section just because I said stop trolling !
> 
> This forum is idiotic!
> 
> The workless parasite @Sinan needs to get section banned or he can't stop himself of being an internet vermin troller.



Well, if you behaved like this too in Turkish section, i bet you deserved it. 

@Serpentine 

You know, you say Turkey doesn't hit ISIS. So, i wanted to share this news with you.

Turkman via Turkish Air Force took the village Today, 
Turkish Air Force conducted an air operation in northern Syria. 6 Turkish F 16 took off this morning for the air operation in northern Syria were they destroyed warehouses, ammunition, storage as well as some of the systems. After the operation, 600 armed Turkomans completely cleared the village Harjele from ISIL. Recall that the village was taken by the ISIL in August. About 50 ISIS rats send to hell.

TÜRKİYE Irak Şam Örgütü IŞİD'İN KONTROLÜNDEKİ KÖYÜ VURDU-Aktif Medya

Türkmenler, Türkiye ve ABD'den DAEŞ'e karşı ortak operasyon

Source: Turkish Anti ISIS Operations | Updates & Discussions | Page 16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Genocide of 100 Million Indian Americans by British Emigrants


----------



## Aramagedon

I don't know why but *many* of Iranians have left this forum recently (probably due to unilateral modeteration). Certain wahhabi clowns are insulting Shias and Iranians in the ME section everyday... They don't get banned but.....

@rmi5  @The Last of us and me (and others) are section banned in ME section. Probably only wahhabi zombies are allowed to write in ME section.

I and @haman10 are section banned in turkish section! I remember two months ago I created a thread about bad situation of Turkish economy from a turkish site and after that @Hakan banned me!!!! I don't remember that I have more than 2 - 5 comment in the Turkish section!

@rmi5 before leaving this forum told me this forum is a wahhabi dominated forum.

Iranian section is dead, we don't see many Iranian members in this forum.

We only see two workless internet vermins trolling in our section 24/7.


----------



## Aramagedon

Hemaghat ta che had! I don't know why don't Pakistanis stop worshipping Allah and instead of that start worshipping saudis. Every of 30 million saudis as one God.....

Any threat to Saudi Arabia will evoke a strong response from Pakistan: COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

اینو حتما بخونید

زوال اسرائیل در سال 2022


----------



## ای ایران

Full Moon said:


> Persians are the dominant cultural and linguistic group in Iran despite them only representing % 65 of the population. Who gave Persians the right to rule everybody and impose their language, and culture on them?


Azeris and Persians have the same history and core culture, only the language is different. The original Azari language was an Iranian dialect anyway. Turkic was brought there by nomadic tribes from Asia and became the common spoken dialect, but Persian had been the language of writing all across Iran and Central Asia for hundreds of years until the Russian conquest of the latter. Turkic dynasties in Asia chose Persian as their literary and political language for themselves, Iranians didnt 'impose' it on anybody.


----------



## Full Moon

ای ایران said:


> Azeris and Persians have the same history and core culture, only the language is different. The original Azari language *was *an Iranian dialect anyway. Turkic was brought there by nomadic tribes from Asia and became the common spoken dialect, but Persian *had been* the language of writing all across Iran and Central Asia for hundreds of years until the Russian conquest of the latter. Turkic dynasties in Asia chose Persian as their literary and political language for themselves, Iranians didnt 'impose' it on anybody.



Nationalists (in every nation) are quite good in claiming things to belong to them when that serves their interests. Irrespective of whether that it is true or not, many Azeris and Kurds don't buy the "Iranic argument" and see themselves to be quite different. Imposing the language and culture on ethnic minorities is all over Iran when we know that Persian is the only language of teaching in schools (despite this being unconstitutional under the Iranian Constitution "Qanoon Asasi"). Showing any side of ethnic peculiarity by Azeris or Kurds is always dismissed by Persians as "separatism". Ahwazi Arabs are even in a worse level of discrimination as they don't even get the minimum respect of the Persian common man.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Nationalists (in every nation) are quite good in claiming things to belong to them when that serves their interests. Irrespective of whether that it is true or not, many Azeris and Kurds don't buy the "Iranic argument" and see themselves to be quite different. Imposing the language and culture on ethnic minorities is all over Iran when we know that Persian is the only language of teaching in schools (despite this being unconstitutional under the Iranian Constitution "Qanoon Asasi"). Showing any side of ethnic peculiarity by Azeris or Kurds is always dismissed by Persians as "separatism". Ahwazi Arabs are even in a worse level of discrimination as they don't even get the minimum respect of the Persian common man.



Who gave a family from Najd right to impose their backward ideology on whole Arabia for 80 years? Not only that, but also exporting it to other areas.

When you live in a glass house, you simply don't throw stones at others. Take a look at your own home, then worry about others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Who have a family from Najd to impose their backward ideology on whole Arabia for 80 years? Not only that, but also exporting it to other areas.
> 
> When you live in a glass house, you simply don't throw stones at others. Take a look at your own home, then worry about others.



Irrespective of your relatively harsh judgment, wars and conquests determine everything my friend. Humanists cry and historian only remember the past and write semi-useless records. Equally, it was the court judgments of Sadeq Khalkhali that saved the Kashmiri man (Khomeni) from a military action, which has eventually prevented Iran from developing for the last 36 years.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Irrespective of your relatively harsh judgment, wars and conquests determine everything my friend. Humanists cry and historian only remember the past and write semi-useless records. Equally, it was the court judgments of Sadeq Khalkhali that saved the Kashmiri man (Khomeni) from a military action, which has eventually prevented Iran from developing for the last 36 years.



No need to go on defensive mode, I asked a genuine question, but you don't like it when your own argument applies to your country, obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@2800
Turkmen Brigade in Syria is kicking ISIS @ss.....good thing about them are ..... They are pan-Turkists.







Notice that their flag is the Ottoman Coat of Arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

Full Moon said:


> Nationalists (in every nation) are quite good in claiming things to belong to them when that serves their interests. Irrespective of whether that it is true or not, many Azeris and Kurds don't buy the "Iranic argument" and see themselves to be quite different. Imposing the language and culture on ethnic minorities is all over Iran when we know that Persian is the only language of teaching in schools (despite this being unconstitutional under the Iranian Constitution "Qanoon Asasi"). Showing any side of ethnic peculiarity by Azeris or Kurds is always dismissed by Persians as "separatism". Ahwazi Arabs are even in a worse level of discrimination as they don't even get the minimum respect of the Persian common man.


You cant impose a culture or language on a people if they reject it. Persian is not a foreign language to Azeris, they have freely embraced it long before the concept of modern nationalism and nationhood were even introduced into Iran. They could have made Turkic the language of the state anytime from the 11th to 20th century but nobody did. Rather different Turkic peoples exported Persian language further east than Persians themselves ever did (as in the Turkic conquests and occupations of Pakistan/India).

Anyway there are still people today who are born in Iran and who grow up in Iran without speaking any Persian, although this is becoming less common because of rural migration to big cities. You dont know what you're talking about. If you go from one city in Iran to another you will see cultural differences among peoples from the same ethnic/linguistic group. Esfahan is different from Shiraz just as Tabriz is different from Qazvin or Mahabad different from Kermanshah. However, the core of all those cultures are pretty much the same - the foods people eat, their norms, values, social mores etc the differences between Azeris, Persians, Kurds, Lors etc in these regards, or from Azeris, Persians etc from different cities, are minor when compared to the similarities. We also dont deny ethnic differences in Iran, that is why the country internally is divided up administratively to recognize some tribal, ethnic and other 'identities' for provinces like Kordestan, Lorestan, Chahar Mahal & Bakhtiari etc

It is true that Iran has one national language, ie Persian, but so what? So do other multi-lingual / multi-ethnic / multi-national states like America, Britain, China, Spain, Brazil, Russia, etc How many kids in America are taught in German, Italian, French, Spanish, Dutch and so on even though the White population is descended from these groups not just from English settlers?

As for Khuezestan's Arab population, i know it must disapoint you like it disapointed Saddam but the fact is, they chose Iran, not this bogus and two-faced pan-Arabism that wont even take care of 3 generations of Palestinian refugees still living in squalid camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Siavash

Full Moon said:


> Nationalists (in every nation) are quite good in claiming things to belong to them when that serves their interests. Irrespective of whether that it is true or not, many Azeris and Kurds don't buy the "Iranic argument" and see themselves to be quite different. Imposing the language and culture on ethnic minorities is all over Iran when we know that Persian is the only language of teaching in schools (despite this being unconstitutional under the Iranian Constitution "Qanoon Asasi"). Showing any side of ethnic peculiarity by Azeris or Kurds is always dismissed by Persians as "separatism". Ahwazi Arabs are even in a worse level of discrimination as they don't even get the minimum respect of the Persian common man.



In Iran, Kurdish language now offered in schools

Azeri and Arabic I know first hand. Constitution says all taught in the language but this is a good start unlike many countries in the region at least some is being taken care of. You don't have any love for Iranian minorities and just trolling here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

حساسیت محافظه‌کاران به 'حضور کی‌اف‌سی در ایران' - BBC Persian

Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

ای ایران said:


> حساسیت محافظه‌کاران به 'حضور کی‌اف‌سی در ایران' - BBC Persian
> 
> Why?





ای ایران said:


> حساسیت محافظه‌کاران به 'حضور کی‌اف‌سی در ایران' - BBC Persian
> 
> Why?


well a branch of KFC just opened near my house and by what I see don't have much customers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ای ایران

JEskandari said:


> well a branch of KFC just opened near my house and by what I see don't have much customers .


I dont understand why they're giving permission for this junk to open in Iran. Sales for things like KFC and McDonald's have been in decline in the West for years with stores closing down in both the US and Europe. This isnt food, they sell people garbage to eat that isnt worth a fraction of the cost they sell their junk for, even if it is cheaper compared to actual restaurants and cafes.

These kinds of companies are unethical and should not be allowed to spread their poison in Iran. If Iranians want to eat fried chicken they dont need unethical American companies like KFC to provide it for them. I think this is a mistake to allow such companies to do business in Iran, even if it is only a handful of outlets opening up since not only are they junk but are symbolic of aggressive American capitalism.


----------



## Aramagedon

Muharram in Iran (6 years ago): (I love it's background music "Maddahi")


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> @Azizam
> 
> What is the secret behind Siri Lankans' friendliness? I have seen tons of you guys in KSA, and you all blessed with a notable degree of friendliness. Even when I travel abroad, Siri Lankans that I rarely encounter were extremely humble and courtes. I could also say the same about Filipinos in general and also Japanese. I am a bit jealous actually, because I think we aren't that friendly people. We might be friendly to the people we know, but not necessarily the ones that we don't know. This is unfortunately shared with many Middle Easterns too (without mentioning names).Peace.​




Here is a fun trick with Sri Lankans you can try. When you talk to a Sri Lankan, pretend he is an Indian. He will get annoyed and say, "I'm not Indian, I'm SRI LANKAN", and then go, "Oh, Indians, Pakistanis, Sri Lankans, you guys are the same right?" and then watch them explode.

Real life trolling is the only trolling worth doing.​


like_a_boss said:


> abii inaro nazdik park mikonan bad mashinaro hol midan nazdik ham kafe namayeshgah estekakesh kame
> gheymateye fazayio bebin to iran---->ب ام و i8 باما - خرید خودرو | bama.ir
> melat migan mage koskholim in hame poole mashine hybridi bedim mirim maserati mikharim



The higher the population, the higher the number of koskhols. 80 million will have a few koskhols. There should be a formula for this, and then index the world to see what are the koskhols per 100,000 people. And then rank the countries. It would be called The Koskhol Ratio Index.



Azizam said:


> Bending over backwarda is a bad attitude but why do Asians have an inferiority comple towards tve word "sir"? In Britain if I walk into a shop, the staff there address anyone as "sir" but does it mean they consider themselves inferior to the visitors? It's a just a sign of respect.



Well, depends on how it is used. When it comes to the Brits, I've seen they use words like "sir" and "please" and still feel like they are calling someone's mom a whore.



Siavash said:


> Obviously, they didn't take breakfast seriously otherwise they wouldn't be extinct! They stayed up late and woke up late and went straight to lunch and dinner with no breakfast! Jannati knows it, just ask him! Daneshamnd defenitely knows it but he is testing you! and about @Daneshmand, you can stop a parrot from talking but not him giving opinion about everything! He is a PDF Think Tank Analist! As we say in Canada a know it all!



I just noticed your signature,
"Daneshmand abuse of PDF power a disgrace for PDF! scrap this idiot of his power! No IRGC partisan as PDF think tank. Their views will be biased and ruin the freedom of expression."

Bro, chill out. This is a forum.

I think "freedom of expression" is frankly the stupidest slogan that they have fooled our generation with. What if I started to make a new thread every second, in all the forums on PDF, and all with a picture of a woman defecating in a man's mouth, and post "LONG LIVE SCAT ****!!!!"

And then get annoyed when I get banned because they are restricting my freedom of expression. And if I don't get banned, then the forum is obviously ruined.

But then advocates of freedom of expression will say, "nooo, but we don't mean it like that, when I say freedom of expression, what I mean is..." and already we are talking about exceptions and limits, and trying to define what we mean by freedom and what we mean by expression, and before we know it, we are setting rules & regulations, and we come to my conclusion, it's such a frankly useless piece of phrase.

If I had my way, I'd do away with any political or ideological phrase with the word "freedom" in it. It's such a useless, unhelpful, generic, counterproductive political jargon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> I do greatly respect you as a person for acting decently all the time. I don't want to argue too much here, but to summarize, Persians are the dominant cultural and linguistic group in Iran despite them only representing % 65 of the population. Who gave Persians the right to rule everybody and impose their language, and culture on them? Things would have been much better for Azeris, Kurds, Baloch, and Ahwazi Arab, if they were freed by their own revolution or by a foreign power (like what happened with Northern Azeris). They would be relived from this Arab - Persian animosity (among other things), and the 8 years war, sanctions, and the massive hatred by all neighbors.



That's the wrong sort of thinking that has influenced some people in our middle east coming from the west. In our parts of the world, none of this mattered so much. That's why even now, we have so many arguments about scientists and poets, with people not exactly knowing what "ethnicity" they were.

A country generally needs to have some unified features so that the nation does not fall apart. The easiest is generally language. If a country has 50 official languages, and it's all different on TV, and paperwork, and news channel, and school, and driving tests, and business meetings, and government conferences, and advertisement signs, and branding, and so on, the country will collapse.

Because when you go into that autonomous direction where does it stop? When you separate people by claiming that this guy is "so and so", then what happens next month? Then they want to separate because of dialect. Then they want to separate because of family name. And before you it, tribes are fighting each other.

So, the question should be asked, how is an individual treated in his nation? Is a Kurd or an Azari refused entry into universities, while the Farsis are? Are the Baluchis disallowed from certain work? Are all the good political positions given to the Farsis while refused to the Lors? Are the Bandaris imprisoned for the skin color while the Farsis roam free?

No, in Iran, none of this happens. The only discrimination that could possibly exist can be in religious & ideological terms, not ethnical. That is, a communist or a Bahai will not be given the same political opportunities as a Shia. That has room for criticism if a person wants to attack Iran on this issue, but the rest is usual garbage.



JEskandari said:


> well a branch of KFC just opened near my house and by what I see don't have much customers .



Ekbatan?



ای ایران said:


> I dont understand why they're giving permission for this junk to open in Iran. Sales for things like KFC and McDonald's have been in decline in the West for years with stores closing down in both the US and Europe. This isnt food, they sell people garbage to eat that isnt worth a fraction of the cost they sell their junk for, even if it is cheaper compared to actual restaurants and cafes.
> 
> These kinds of companies are unethical and should not be allowed to spread their poison in Iran. If Iranians want to eat fried chicken they dont need unethical American companies like KFC to provide it for them. I think this is a mistake to allow such companies to do business in Iran, even if it is only a handful of outlets opening up since not only are they junk but are symbolic of aggressive American capitalism.



They haven't opened in Iran yet. Any KFC or Subway or McDonald would only be Iranians creating something out of think air to cash on the name. Usually, after the relevant government department wakes up from sleep, they will force them to close it down.

As far as I know, the only fast food franchise that is linked to the west is the Super Star Franchisees that is indirectly linked via Hardees/KFC/Pizza Hut via American Foods in Kuwait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> T
> Ekbatan?
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't opened in Iran yet. Any KFC or Subway or McDonald would only be Iranians creating something out of think air to cash on the name. Usually, after the relevant government department wakes up from sleep, they will force them to close it down.
> 
> As far as I know, the only fast food franchise that is linked to the west is the Super Star Franchisees that is indirectly linked via Hardees/KFC/Pizza Hut via American Foods in Kuwait.


no , Shahrak-E-Gharb.

well as far as I'm concerned we don't need any more of these Poison sellers as we ourselves have far more than enough of them , just look at around your home and count the number of these sort of junk food seller , you'll see what I mean .
just look at this 
So processed meat has been classified as carcinogenic. Here’s what you need to know. - ScienceAlert

Processed meat causes cancer, says WHO - Oct. 26, 2015
as of now processed meats are considered IACR Group 1 carcinogen just like nicotine and diesel fuel and Asbestos .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> only representing % 65 of the population. Who gave Persians the right to rule everybody and impose their language, and culture on them?


I understand your surprise... This simple civilization fact of living under one name and flag and forget about your ethnicity is something missing in your Arab world...so I understand!!

They are only %65 of the people.... I'm dying for this *ONLY *word of yours... like it is counted as a minority and not the majority!!

Btw, do you like to know why Persian language and culture is imposed on the whole Iranian nation? well I have two replies for you maybe you get it twice!!:

*
1- It is Persian language as the national lang but there is no Persian culture in Iran... all Iranians have one single culture called Iranian culture... All Iranian people from different backgrounds are %99 the same in culture and it was around for thousands of years.... count the digits.. maybe you get it this time!!

2- If you like to know why Persian culture and lang, I refer you to study why USA has gathered up tens of different ethnic and linguistic backgrounds under one flag and then applied English as their nation-wide language and culture... Or what about Russia... or China... or maybe even Spain... what about Brasil!!

In short you don't get basic alphabet of civilization becoz you can not be in shoes of a big nation... an ancient unified nation... a civilized nation that got over ethnicity... a nation that is way behind stone age stuff like TRIBE!!

If still after all these explanations you have a hard time GET IT how it is to be a citizen of a civilization then I suggest you keep it the way you are now... It is bad for your CPU... you may burn it... It is not designed for such processing complexity... we get it...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*Tu-160*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Siavash

Madali said:


> ​I just noticed your signature,
> "Daneshmand abuse of PDF power a disgrace for PDF! scrap this idiot of his power! No IRGC partisan as PDF think tank. Their views will be biased and ruin the freedom of expression."
> 
> Bro, chill out. This is a forum.
> 
> I think "freedom of expression" is frankly the stupidest slogan that they have fooled our generation with. What if I started to make a new thread every second, in all the forums on PDF, and all with a picture of a woman defecating in a man's mouth, and post "LONG LIVE SCAT ****!!!!"
> 
> And then get annoyed when I get banned because they are restricting my freedom of expression. And if I don't get banned, then the forum is obviously ruined.
> 
> But then advocates of freedom of expression will say, "nooo, but we don't mean it like that, when I say freedom of expression, what I mean is..." and already we are talking about exceptions and limits, and trying to define what we mean by freedom and what we mean by expression, and before we know it, we are setting rules & regulations, and we come to my conclusion, it's such a frankly useless piece of phrase.
> 
> If I had my way, I'd do away with any political or ideological phrase with the word "freedom" in it. It's such a useless, unhelpful, generic, counterproductive political jargon.


Best way is not giving power to individuals and simplify the rules to minor few core ones! Try not controlling too much. Delete and ban those misusing the core ones which are logical to everyone like (going of topic and trying to piss everyone without facts, Name calling and bad mouthing) 

Daneshmand gave two negatives because I confronted him in one post! He stupidly, give a BS opinion about everything (which is fine he is entitled to his opinion) but then call the person names when it doesn't match his or opposes him! He has been given the power to do that and that is not the right way.

If one wants a forum for an agenda well then have headmasters and teachers to guard that agenda! If one wants a forum so people could debate then leave it free and only guard against core few rules

Regarding your examples, you probably know what I am saying. Anyway! forum has rules, you don't post gruesome images or something that disgusts the majority! But at the same time you are not stopped if opposing the moderator or think tank agenda or opinion! That is the difference! The first is obeying common sense and laws of a place and the 2nd is oppression and dictatorship. The 1st makes a community and the 2nd disperses them.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Madali

JEskandari said:


> no , Shahrak-E-Gharb.
> 
> well as far as I'm concerned we don't need any more of these Poison sellers as we ourselves have far more than enough of them , just look at around your home and count the number of these sort of junk food seller , you'll see what I mean .
> just look at this
> So processed meat has been classified as carcinogenic. Here’s what you need to know. - ScienceAlert
> 
> Processed meat causes cancer, says WHO - Oct. 26, 2015
> as of now processed meats are considered IACR Group 1 carcinogen just like nicotine and diesel fuel and Asbestos .





JEskandari said:


> no , Shahrak-E-Gharb.
> 
> well as far as I'm concerned we don't need any more of these Poison sellers as we ourselves have far more than enough of them , just look at around your home and count the number of these sort of junk food seller , you'll see what I mean .
> just look at this
> So processed meat has been classified as carcinogenic. Here’s what you need to know. - ScienceAlert
> 
> Processed meat causes cancer, says WHO - Oct. 26, 2015
> as of now processed meats are considered IACR Group 1 carcinogen just like nicotine and diesel fuel and Asbestos .




This KFC incident is hilarious.

Look at this news
Confusion over closure of 'first KFC branch' in Iran - BBC News

Okay, now look at the quote from the manager,

_"The shutting down of Halal KFC was due to a misunderstanding," Abbas Pazuki, the manager of Halal KFC, told the Tasnim News Agency.


He said police had thought the restaurant was a branch of the American KFC. 

"We are part of a brand known as Halal KFC, which comes from Turkey. It belongs to Muslims and its target market is Muslim nations," said Pazuki. 

He said the Turkish brand was a "rival of the American KFC"."_

What a lying douchebag! He copies the complete KFC image, color and even has Colonel Sanders as logo, and then says its "rival of the American KFC". He needs to be fined heavily, so he doesn't ever repeat this idiocy.

But that's not enough of the funny stuff. I found their website,
کی اف سی حلال - KFC Halal

To the Iranians, go to the About Us section,
درباره کی اف سی حلال - کی اف سی حلال

Haha, what a load of bullshit. He tries to somehow make the opening of this restaurant an act of Iranian historical bravery or some crap like that.

I don't understand. if they putting so much effort into it and investing so much money, JUST CREATE YOUR OWN DAMN BRAND.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

-----
I made a post in the Russian forum regarding propaganda by western media against a recent cargo plane crashing,
Western Propaganda against Russia regarding Cargo Plane Crash

It's a cargo plane owned by a Indian company that crashed in Sudan, but happens to be made by Russia, so all the western media headlines it as either "Russian plane" or "Russian-made plane". But when an American plane that is owned by, say Malaysian airlines, doesn't headline as "American plane crashes".

We need to be extremely careful when it comes to the media. The west are masters at propaganda. Their best propaganda techniques are the ones which they don't exactly lie. Saying it's "Russian-made plane" isn't, technically, a lie. But its aim is to manipulate the reader. They do this constantly when it comes to Iran and they succeed with even our own people. Be always on the lookout, friends. World War 3 is not a war of guns, but a war of minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

Technically it's a Ukrainian plane , but the western media are preemptive like you said , they say Russian made plane and they hit two birds with one stone
Of course the western media are made for ignorant folks like a lot of people here on this forum


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> -----
> I made a post in the Russian forum regarding propaganda by western media against a recent cargo plane crashing,
> Western Propaganda against Russia regarding Cargo Plane Crash
> 
> It's a cargo plane owned by a Indian company that crashed in Sudan, but happens to be made by Russia, so all the western media headlines it as either "Russian plane" or "Russian-made plane". But when an American plane that is owned by, say Malaysian airlines, doesn't headline as "American plane crashes".
> 
> We need to be extremely careful when it comes to the media. The west are masters at propaganda. Their best propaganda techniques are the ones which they don't exactly lie. Saying it's "Russian-made plane" isn't, technically, a lie. But its aim is to manipulate the reader. They do this constantly when it comes to Iran and they succeed with even our own people. Be always on the lookout, friends. World War 3 is not a war of guns, but a war of minds.



Especially British makes does that a lot...carefully selecting/changing a few words in the article, channeling readers perception.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

If America was a dictatorsh... wait a minute!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ گاف جدید VOA - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I do greatly respect you as a person for acting decently all the time. I don't want to argue too much here, but to summarize, Persians are the dominant cultural and linguistic group in Iran despite them only representing % 65 of the population. Who gave Persians the right to rule everybody and impose their language, and culture on them? Things would have been much better for Azeris, Kurds, Baloch, and Ahwazi Arab, if they were freed by their own revolution or by a foreign power (like what happened with Northern Azeris). They would be relived from this Arab - Persian animosity (among other things), and the 8 years war, sanctions, and the massive hatred by all neighbors.


like i said it before 
or like they can go and live in other place


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ نبرد سه شیر و یک خدنگ - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

یه هفته دیگه چهارمین سالگرد شهادت شهید طهرانی مقدم. خدا رحمت کنه این مرد بزرگ
















پروژه موشک موعود به ثمر نشست

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*Iranian Engineering Services Exports: There is a multi hundred million dollars project under development by an Iranian company in India.*

* در هند" RSPPM" ثبت رکورد جدید شرکت مهندسی و ساخت تاسیسات دریایی در پروژه*
*



*

شرکت مهندسی و ساخت تأسیسات دریائی ایران(IOEC )موفق به ثبت رکورد جدیدی در پروژه بازسازی خطوط لوله و سکوهای (RSPPM ) هند شد.
به گزارش خبرنگار شانا به نقل از روابط عمومی شرکت IOEC، این شرکت با کار بدون حادثه تا کنون، موفق به دریافت گواهینامه ایمنی، سلامت و محیط زیست(HSE) از شرکت"ONGC " هند در این پروژه شد. مدیر پروژه" RSPPM "در شرکت مهندسی و ساخت تاسیسات دریایی، با اعلام این خبر افزود: در این پروژه ١/ ٤ میلیون نفر ساعت کار بدون حادثه، ٣/ ٨ میلیون ساعت فعالیت خشکی و دریائی که شامل بکارگیری ١٨ فروند شناور و حضور بیش از ١٢٠٠ نفر پرسنل شرکت و پیمانکاران فرعی پروژه می باشد، بدون هیچگونه حادثه، بیماری و آلودگی محیط زیست انجام شده است. مهرداد صباغی با تأکید بر اینکه کسب این گواهینامه چهارمین دستاورد بزرگ در این پروژه است، افزود: ثبت رکورد سریعترین لوله گذاری در منطقه (بین ٥/ ٢ تا ٣ کیلومتر در روز)، ثبت رکورد نصب ٢٥ رایزر در مدت حدود ٥ ماه (بیشترین تعداد در کمترین زمان) و رکورد سریعترین نصب رایزر (در زمان ٣٠ تا ٤٢ ساعت برای نصب هر رایزر) دیگر موارد را در این زمینه تشکیل می دهد. صباغی در خصوص پیشرفت کار پروژه گفت: در حال حاضر تمامی فعالیت ها در بخشpipeline شامل مساحی قبل و بعد از نصب خط لوله، مهندسی تفصیلی، مهندسی نصب، اندود بتن، حمل دریائی، عملیات لوله گذاری ٨/ ١٤٥ کیلومتر خط لوله، نصب ٥٢ رایزر، پرکردن زیر خطوط ٣٣ خط لوله و عملیات هایدرو تست ٢٧ خط لوله به پایان رسیده است. وی با اعلام اینکه پروژه RSPPM هند اولین پروژه فراساحل خارج از کشور این شرکت است که به وسیله پیمانکار ایرانی در حال انجام می باشد، گفت: در بخش عرشه های سکوهای نفتی (platform) عمده فعالیت ها انجام شده و کار تکمیل عرشه های ٣٠ سکو با بکارگیری چهارده فروند شناور (شامل ٤ فروند شناور مجهزHookup که هر کدام ٢٠٠ نفر پرسنل عملیات دریایی را در خود جای می دهد) به پایان رسیده است. صباغی تصریح کرد: ١٧ خط لوله از کل کار به کارفرما تحویل داده شده و نفت و گاز در این لوله ها جریان دارد. به گزارش خبرنگار شانا، پروژه RSPPM هند در ١٥٠ کیلومتری ساحل شهر بمبئی در دریای عربی اجرا می شود که به دلیل تعداد شناورهای به کار گرفته شده و حجم بالای عملیات دریایی در مدت کوتاه ،بزرگترین عملیات دریایی در پروژه های نفتی فراساحل است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

Full Moon said:


> I do greatly respect you as a person for acting decently all the time. I don't want to argue too much here, but to summarize, Persians are the dominant cultural and linguistic group in Iran despite them only representing % 65 of the population. Who gave Persians the right to rule everybody and impose their language, and culture on them? Things would have been much better for Azeris, Kurds, Baloch, and Ahwazi Arab, if they were freed by their own revolution or by a foreign power (like what happened with Northern Azeris). They would be relived from this Arab - Persian animosity (among other things), and the 8 years war, sanctions, and the massive hatred by all neighbors.



The country known as Iran(Persia) is not newly made up like Saudi by Britain for playing the role of the petrol station for west, we have a great history with downside,up sides and wars. The country known as Iran was dominantly ruled by Azeris for around at least 200 years (Qajar Dynasty) also Saffavid dynasty was Azeri too. Kurds played a major rule for Iran, from the wars with ottoman empire and till recent war with Iraq whom defend their country bravely. Ahwazi arabs which you are being brained washed by your government medias that Khozestan is dominantly Arabs is wrong only 1.5 million are and for your information all of them are SHIA Muslim there is no sunni in that area. All of them patriots that defend their homeland for 8 years against saddam's invasion . Mohsen rezeai the former commander of IRGC is arab and shamkhani too. Do some research don't repeat what Saudi mainstream says. 
Baloch's has a closed society they live as tribes and have there own tradition and doesn't care about politics unfortunately their are some pressures against Sunnis in that area which has to be solved.

Now lets talk about Saudi shall we ? Who gave permission to Al - Saud to rule hijaz , najran , al ahsa and al qatif ?
Where are other religion sect in the government ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Recommend to watch these videos:

دوربین مخفی_شوخی با هنرمندان سینما (نبینی از دستت رفته)

شوخی با ستارگان (شوخی با برنامه زنده) Fun with stars

شوخی با هنرمندان(باران کوثری)

دوربین مخفی بازیگران ایران (قسمت2)

دوربین مخفی : دعوای زن و شوهری در حضور بهاره رهنما

http://www.aparat.com/v/FD0cw/شوخی_با_ستارگان(امیر_نوری)

http://www.aparat.com/v/dmbF5/دوربین_مخفی_-_شوخی_با_مجید_مشیری_و_بهنام_تشکر

مجموعه شوخی با هنرمندان 01

مجموعه شوخی با هنرمندان 02

http://www.aparat.com/v/Bw7V5/دوربین_مخفی--شوخی_با_خانم_مارال_فرجاد.

http://www.aparat.com/v/p26wT/بهترین_قسمت_شوخی_با_بازیگران_(شوخی_با_رضا_توکلی)

http://www.aparat.com/v/hmjIH/‫دوربین_مخفی_-
_شوخی_با_سمانه_پاکدل‬&lrm

http://www.aparat.com/v/IQvxE/شوخی_با_محمد_نوازی_(((_دوربین_مخفی)))آخر_خنده

http://www.aparat.com/v/dgVui/کتک_کاری_با_مجری_برنامه_زنده_پیش_چشم_حمید_استیلی


For higher quality videos search them on YouTube or Google.






http://www.aparat.com/v/BQEVy/شام_ایرانی_-_اشکان_خطیبی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Don't know why, but the 8th picture gave me a mini heart attack.

And that Heaven's gate cultists (6th), it shows the extremely dangerous aspect of human's potential stupidity and the power that brainwashing may have. Then I asked my self few months ago, how can ISIS suicide bombers go to their deaths so easily? Now it's not that hard to know, and it is very scary.


*9 Innocent Looking Pictures With A Scary *** Backstory*






@haman10 @Daneshmand @raptor22 @JEskandari @2800 @Sinan @xenon54 @Atanz @rahi2357 @New

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## -SINAN-

Somebody show this to soheil, he is going to like it.


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Somebody show this to soheil, he is going to like it.


1- what do we see in this video ? an animation of active koumar sestemi ? lol

2- how indigenous is that system ? on the scale of 1-10 . 1 being imported completely , and 10 being totally indigenous just like A-129 and that* non-korean , totally-turkish , and shame-on-the-haters* tank of yours .

cool stuff anyways .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> 1- what do we see in this video ? an animation of active koumar sestemi ? lol
> 
> 2- how indigenous is that system ? on the scale of 1-10 . 1 being imported completely , and 10 being totally indigenous just like A-129 and that* non-korean , totally-turkish , and shame-on-the-haters* tank of yours .
> 
> cool stuff anyways .


Its imported from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> 1- what do we see in this video ? an animation of active koumar sestemi ? lol
> 
> 2- how indigenous is that system ? on the scale of 1-10 . 1 being imported completely , and 10 being totally indigenous just like A-129 and that* non-korean , totally-turkish , and shame-on-the-haters* tank of yours .
> 
> cool stuff anyways .


Just pass the message.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Its imported from Iran.


"Nazar etme nolur, çalış seninde olur."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> "Nazar etme nolur, çalış seninde olur."



Is that an evil eye thing? Was that what you referred to when you said "nazar? I have seen a lot of that in Turkey and I think the Greeks also use it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Full Moon said:


> Is that an evil eye thing? Was that what you referred to when you said "nazar? I have seen a lot of that in Turkey and I think the Greeks also use it too.


well some people believe it will repel the evil eye.
but honestly if that can repel the evil eye that evil must be a little lame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Its imported from Iran.


Iran doesn't produce crap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Full Moon said:


> Is that an *evil eye thing*? Was that what you referred to when you said "nazar? I have seen a lot of that in Turkey and I think the Greeks also use it too.


Let me explain with an example.

I buy a car....some people related me (can be colleagues for example), gets jealous of me buying a better car then theirs although i'm younger then them. So, at the first week i made a small accident and dented the bumper of my car.

That's what we call "nazar"... can be simplified as " *misfortune, caused by some other's jealousy*."

To protect from Nazar we put "Nazarlık"....english translation "evil eye holder".






We put this stuff especially on cars, homes, offices, new born babies, brides, grooms. 

Our new active protection system needs one as Haman laid his eyes on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> Let me explain with an example.
> 
> I buy a car....some people related me (can be colleagues for example), gets jealous of me buying a better car then theirs although i'm younger then them. So, at the first week i made a small accident and dented the bumper of my car.
> 
> That's what we call "nazar"... can be simplified as " *misfortune, caused by some other's jealousy*."
> 
> To protect from Nazar we put "Nazarlık"....english translation "evil eye holder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We put this stuff especially on cars, homes, offices, new born babies, brides, grooms.
> 
> Our new active protection system needs one as Haman laid his eyes on it.



The same around here dude, but we don't use any objects to push back. I know women that don't go to weddings because they fear evil eye (while the reality is that they are just so narcissistic!), or even don't send the pictures of their new born babies through Whats-up groups fearing evil eye . We call it (_Ayen_) literally meaning "eye", while (_Nazar_) means "vision" in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> I know women that don't go to weddings because they fear evil eye


Really????


----------



## ای ایران

Sinan said:


> Let me explain with an example.
> 
> I buy a car....some people related me (can be colleagues for example), gets jealous of me buying a better car then theirs although i'm younger then them. So, at the first week i made a small accident and dented the bumper of my car.
> 
> That's what we call "nazar"... can be simplified as " *misfortune, caused by some other's jealousy*."
> 
> To protect from Nazar we put "Nazarlık"....english translation "evil eye holder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We put this stuff especially on cars, homes, offices, new born babies, brides, grooms.
> 
> Our new active protection system needs one as Haman laid his eyes on it.


This is what Islamists call "shirk".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

ای ایران said:


> This is what Islamists call "shirk".


Well....we live in a secular country...so.  



2800 said:


> Really????


That might be an extreme case....becauswe when you say "wedding" to a woman, she will go even if the wedding is on the moon.

But about babies....yes.  My friend put his babies photo on the facebook, a few days later baby got sick...coughed a lot. My friend immediately deleted all of his baby's pictures from facebook.


----------



## Full Moon

2800 said:


> Really????



Yeap, although this type of women is rare these days. But what is still common is that a woman would get a hair loss and she would link it to attneding some wedding 1-2 months ago.


----------



## ای ایران

Sinan said:


> Well....we live in a secular country...so.


I hope for Turkey's sake it will stay that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

ای ایران said:


> I hope for Turkey's sake it will stay that way.



What is your take on the enghelab of 1979? Most likely you are against it, but if you are willing to share a thought then please do.


----------



## Serpentine

Iran's 'unofficial' national anthem, Ey Iran. I just love it. By Gholamhosein Banan and Ruhollah Khaleqi, first recorded in 1944.

Original version





Remix by Farhad





By Darya Dadvar






By prominent Iranian actors, actresses and artists






Also performed by Azerbaijan's National Orchestra few years ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ای ایران

Full Moon said:


> What is your take on the enghelab of 1979? Most likely you are against it, but if you are willing to share a thought then please do.


I was not there to witness the Shah's era, let alone support or oppose it. So i do not care for a return to a past that i did not belong to and dont believe in monarchy anyway. I accept the Islamic Republic as the reality of Iran today although i believe that much reform from within Iran is needed. I was sympathetic to the Khatami government and also i was sympathetic to the Green Movement initially.

Anyway i am ultimately a backer of the general Iranian society and nation rather than any political faction or ideology. I dont care for governments anywhere in the World i just accept them as a necessary evil.



Serpentine said:


> Iran's 'unofficial' national anthem, Ey Iran. I just love it. By Gholamhosein Banan and Ruhollah Khaleqi, first recorded in 1944.
> 
> Original version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remix by Farhad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Darya Dadvar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By prominent Iranian actors, actresses and artists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also performed by Azerbaijan's National Orchestra few years ago:


I also always liked Salar Aghili's cover of vatanam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> Yeap, although this type of women is rare these days. But what is still common is that a woman would get a hair loss and she would link it to attneding some wedding 1-2 months ago.


We call it in Iran "cheshm zadan/khordan" or "nazar". I believe to cheshm khordan an have experienced it many times in my life. However this thing is not that severe to make one to not go to a party. The best way to prevent cheshm khordan is reading the four Suras of Quran that begins with "قل" .

Also "burning seeds of espand" prevent cheshm khordan.

Is there any religious evidence to prove that burning the seeds of Esfand is useful for warding off the evil eye? - Questions Archive - IslamQuest is a reference for Islamic questions on the internet

هل هناک سند دینی لإحراق الحرمل من أجل الوقایة من الحسد؟ - مخزن الأسئلة - موقع اسلام كوئست مرجعا إسلامية للإجابة عن الأسئلة في الفضاء الافتراضي


Sinan said:


> Well....we live in a secular country...so.
> 
> 
> That might be an extreme case....becauswe when you say "wedding" to a woman, she will go even if the wedding is on the moon.
> 
> But about babies....yes.  My friend put his babies photo on the facebook, a few days later baby got sick...coughed a lot. My friend immediately deleted all of his baby's pictures from facebook.


Many people in Iran believe to it. I myself believe to it. But such things like eye devil which people beilive can prevent nazar and you have put it's picture in your previous comment are superstitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> We call it in Iran "cheshm zadan/khordan" or "nazar". I believe to cheshm khordan an have experienced it many times in my life. However this thing is not that severe to make one to not go to a party. The best way to prevent cheshm khordan is reading the four Suras of Quran that begins with "قل" .
> 
> Also "burning seeds of espand" prevent cheshm khordan.
> 
> Is there any religious evidence to prove that burning the seeds of Esfand is useful for warding off the evil eye? - Questions Archive - IslamQuest is a reference for Islamic questions on the internet
> 
> هل هناک سند دینی لإحراق الحرمل من أجل الوقایة من الحسد؟ - مخزن الأسئلة - موقع اسلام كوئست مرجعا إسلامية للإجابة عن الأسئلة في الفضاء الافتراضي
> 
> Many people in Iran believe to it. I myself believe to it. But such things like eye devil which people beilive can prevent nazar and you have put it's picture in your previous comment are superstitions.


I know it's superstion but i still believe it to a degree.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sinan said:


> Well....we live in a secular country...so.
> 
> 
> That might be an extreme case....becauswe when you say "wedding" to a woman, she will go even if the wedding is on the moon.
> 
> But about babies....yes.  My friend put his babies photo on the facebook, a few days later baby got sick...coughed a lot. My friend immediately deleted all of his baby's pictures from facebook.


poor photos . I wonder who your friend want to blame if the baby get sick again .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

rahi2357 said:


> @Sinan @Full Moon
> Same here . We call it " Nazar " and also " cheshm zakhm " ( eye attack  )
> I have seen that " Nazarlik " ( sang e cheshm zakhm ) in taxis .But a more common countermeasure from an eye attack is salt . Some people here pour salt on the infamous guy (Hasood )  .
> Whatever , do you guys believe in it ? Sure it was mentioned in Qoran too .


Your avatar though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> We call it in Iran "cheshm zadan/khordan" or "nazar". I believe to cheshm khordan an have experienced it many times in my life. However this thing is not that severe to make one to not go to a party. The best way to prevent cheshm khordan is reading the four Suras of Quran that begins with "قل" .
> 
> Also "burning seeds of espand" prevent cheshm khordan.
> 
> Is there any religious evidence to prove that burning the seeds of Esfand is useful for warding off the evil eye? - Questions Archive - IslamQuest is a reference for Islamic questions on the internet
> 
> هل هناک سند دینی لإحراق الحرمل من أجل الوقایة من الحسد؟ - مخزن الأسئلة - موقع اسلام كوئست مرجعا إسلامية للإجابة عن الأسئلة في الفضاء الافتراضي
> 
> Many people in Iran believe to it. I myself believe to it. But such things like eye devil which people beilive can prevent nazar and you have put it's picture in your previous comment are superstitions.


these are all old woman nonsense the sooner we get rid of them the better . if we have an accident is because we or somebody else was careless not because of somebody being jealous. If. We get sick is because humans get ick all the time. No pathogen no disease .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> these are all old woman nonsense the sooner we get rid of them the better . if we have an accident is because we or somebody else was careless not because of somebody being jealous. If. We get sick is because humans get ick all the time. No pathogen no disease .


Yeah, we all know that but....


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Don't know why, but the 8th picture gave me a mini heart attack.
> 
> And that Heaven's gate cultists (6th), it shows the extremely dangerous aspect of human's potential stupidity and the power that brainwashing may have. Then I asked my self few months ago, how can ISIS suicide bombers go to their deaths so easily? Now it's not that hard to know, and it is very scary.
> 
> 
> *9 Innocent Looking Pictures With A Scary *** Backstory*



The comment on the second picture is stupid.

"taken *weeks* before the infamous shooting" and the next sentence is "slaughtering their classmates just a *few days* later"



JEskandari said:


> these are all old woman nonsense the sooner we get rid of them the better . if we have an accident is because we or somebody else was careless not because of somebody being jealous. If. We get sick is because humans get ick all the time. No pathogen no disease .



The belief in evil eye is very harmful to society.

One of the consequences of such a belief in a society is people hide their fortunes. For example, if a person is doing well in business, they hide it, so that whenever asks him how his business is, they start complaining so no one gives him the evil eye. If a person's child is smart, they don't talk about it so much because they will be scared something bad will happen to him.

This causes a society to lie and to be outwardly negative.

Also, here is a free _Did You Know!_ info, Did you know esfand can get you high?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> One of the consequences of such a belief in a society is people hide their fortunes. For example, if a person is doing well in business, they hide it, so that whenever asks him how his business is, they start complaining so no one gives him the evil eye.



No, it's not have to be like that. When someone asks, we say "Thanks to Allah, we are managing"...this is enough. And it's not a lie. You don't say "I just bought a villa and Mercedes for wife. "


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> No, it's not have to be like that. When someone asks, we say "Thanks to Allah, we are managing"...this is enough. And it's not a lie. You don't say "I just bought a villa and Mercedes for wife. "



Tell me what happens if you go to a Bazari guy and he has made so much money last month and ask him, "How is business?". If he says, "Alhamdulillah, we're managing", than to me, that's still a shadow of a lie, because we are hiding information.

This might not seem like a big deal, a society that hides accomplishments, is automatically not sharing success stories and experiences. This is counterproductive to progress.


----------



## Madali

UN Libya envoy accepts £1,000-a-day job from backer of one side in civil war | World news | The Guardian

The salary is 35,000 GBP per month which is 178 million toman per month. Niiiiice. Who wouldn't sell out his dignity and work ethics for that much money?


----------



## scythian500

*Take a look at this!! American choppers providing support for ISIL Terrorists in daylight in Iraq:*

فیلم/حمایت بالگردهای آمریکا از کاروان نظامی داعش - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nice song..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> *Take a look at this!! American choppers providing support for ISIL Terrorists in daylight in Iraq:*
> 
> فیلم/حمایت بالگردهای آمریکا از کاروان نظامی داعش - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


What do you expect from the terrorists who have created all the takfiri terrorist proxies and all the mess in the ME to bring human rights and 21century democracy???

Shame on those bitches for every Iraqi, Syrian and Afghan who lose their life.


----------



## like_a_boss

barname fitile be khatere in ghesmat tatil shod . torka baz beheshun bar khord : )))


----------



## Aramagedon

like_a_boss said:


> barname fitile be khatere in ghesmat tatil shod . torka baz beheshun bar khord : )))


خب حق دارن دیگه. این که همش توهین بود

یعنی یه ترک با جنبه پیدا میشه این ویدیو رو ببینه بهش بر نخوره بگه باحال بود 

I don't think so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## like_a_boss

2800 said:


> خب حق دارن دیگه. این که همش توهین بود


baba in hame too paitakhat shomaliaro maskhare kardan naghi o in chiza beheshun bar nakhord vali ina injoori ghati mikonan
albate man khodam torkama vali in pantorka ke mian migan khalije arabi bahune daste melat midan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

like_a_boss said:


> baba in hame too paitakhat shomaliaro maskhare kardan naghi o in chiza beheshun bar nakhord vali ina injoori ghati mikonan
> albate man khodam torkama vali in pantorka ke mian migan khalije arabi bahune daste melat midan


کلا ترکا یه خوده زود رنجن

جدی شمام ترک هستی.

ما چقدر تو این فروم هموطنای آذری داریم. خوشبختم

البته من خودم ترک نیستم ولی 1/4 ام ترک است!

اگه فضولی نباشه کدوم شهر زندگی میکنی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

2800 said:


> ا جدی شمام ترک هستی.
> 
> ما چقدر تو این فروم هموطنای آذری داریم. خوشبختم
> 
> البته من خودم ترک نیستم ولی 1/4 ام ترک است!
> 
> اگه فضولی نباشه کدوم شهر زندگی میکنی ؟


are baba mamlekato torka gereftan 
man ham pedaram ham madaram tork hastan vali ina chon kuchik budan to tehran be donya umadan .vali baghie amu dayi khale ame too unja be donya umadan. man hichvaght khejalat nemikesham hamishe be hame migam aslo nasabamo vali bazia nemidunam chera khejalat mkeshan
ye shahr to tabriz hast be esme shabestar ke shahre rahbar (khamene) zir majmue shahre ma bude 
kholase havasetuno jam konid . familaye kheili kheili duremoon ye nasabi ba aghaye khamenei va mir husein musavi daran
شبستر - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
خامنه - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
man tehran zendegi mikonam khiabune satarkhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azizam

Madali said:


> The comment on the second picture is stupid.
> 
> "taken *weeks* before the infamous shooting" and the next sentence is "slaughtering their classmates just a *few days* later"
> 
> 
> 
> The belief in evil eye is very harmful to society.
> 
> One of the consequences of such a belief in a society is people hide their fortunes. For example, if a person is doing well in business, they hide it, so that whenever asks him how his business is, they start complaining so no one gives him the evil eye. If a person's child is smart, they don't talk about it so much because they will be scared something bad will happen to him.
> 
> This causes a society to lie and to be outwardly negative.
> 
> Also, here is a free _Did You Know!_ info, Did you know esfand can get you high?


Seems like this is a common Asian belief. But never knew it was in islamic cultures too.


----------



## Aramagedon

like_a_boss said:


> are baba mamlekato torka gereftan
> man ham pedaram ham madaram tork hastan vali ina chon kuchik budan to tehran be donya umadan .vali baghie amu dayi khale ame too unja be donya umadan. man hichvaght khejalat nemikesham hamishe be hame migam aslo nasabamo vali bazia nemidunam chera khejalat mkeshan
> ye shahr to tabriz hast be esme shabestar ke shahre rahbar (khamene) zir majmue shahre ma bude
> kholase havasetuno jam konid . familaye kheili kheili duremoon ye nasabi ba aghaye khamenei va mir husein musavi daran
> شبستر - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> خامنه - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> man tehran zendegi mikonam khiabune satarkhan


Man mokhlese har chi torke hastam. Man ghabl az inke inja biam aslan be nezhad va ghomiat fekr nemikardam. vali az unjayi ke ye seri adamaye ahmagh inja hastan va be ghomiat kheyli ahamiat midan, az in moghe tork va fars oftade tu zehnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Real face of Omar (left) according to historic books and the beautiful face of Omar in tv series:







اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ اَوَّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَ آلِ مُحَمَّد
(ص)

@Malik Alashter @SALMAN AL-FARSI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

2800 said:


> Real face of Omar (left) according to historic books and the beautiful face of Omar in tv series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Malik Alashter @SALMAN AL-FARSI


Well the picture of the actor is a wishful thinking who dare to show Omer the way they describe it in the books.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Malik Alashter said:


> Well the picture of the actor is a wishful thinking who dare to show Omer the way they describe it in the books.


No one! They don't dare to say how ugly and obscene omar was ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

@2800 @Malik Alashter we know how he was but no need to bring these subjects in this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @2800 @Malik Alashter we know how he was but no need to bring these subjects in this forum




I searched "صورة العمرخطاب" and found tens of results that bash umar tv series for changing face and appearance of omar 180° different from what is written in sunni hadith books about appearance of omar.

Omar had very bad habits and appearance (search صورة العمرخطاب on google). Apart from them he alaways tried to change prophet's orders and words. When Prophet (PBUH) wanted to write his testament in last times of his life omar didn't let the people around to bring blank paper and pen for Prophet Muhammad (PBUH).

Sahih Muslim Hadith 4016:

Ibn Abbas reported: When Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) was about to leave this world, there were persons (around him) in his house, 'Umar b. al-Khattab being one of them. Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him) said: Come, I may write for you a document; "*you would not go astray after that"*. Thereupon Umar said: Verily Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) is deeply afflicted with pain. You have the Qur'an with you. The Book of Allah is sufficient for us. Those who were present in the house differed. Some of them said: Bring him (the writing material) so that Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) may write a document for you and you would never go astray after him And some among them said what 'Umar had (already) said. When they indulged in nonsense and began to dispute in the presence of Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him), he said: *Get up* (and go away) 'Ubaidullah said: Ibn Abbas used to say: There was a heavy loss, indeed a heavy loss, that, due to their dispute and noise. *Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) could not write his testament for them. *

حديث ( ائتوني أكتب لكم كتابا لا تضلوا بعدي ) - islamqa.info

13. The Book of Bequests (Kitab Al-Wasiyya) from Sahih Muslim translated by Abdul Hamid Siddiqui - Hadith (Hadis) Books
@Bratva

Every Sunni must read this hadith in Sahih Muslim and similar Hadiths about omar in other sunni hadith books. Omar didn't let messenger of Allah write his testament! Do people know how he treated Sayyedah Fatemah (PBUH) and Imam Ali (PBUH) few days after demise of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?! Have they checked their books to find answer of this question, Why beloved daughter of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) became martyr few days after demise of Prophet (PBUH) when she was 18?!

A real Sunni is one who follow Sunnat of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) after his demise. Follow the book that is revealed to him and household of prophet who are superior to household of any mankind, be it arab or none-arab. 
*
اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ اَوَّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَ آلِ مُحَمَّد (ص). آمین*


----------



## Aramagedon

قبل از اینکه این مقاله رو بخونید باید بگم من ملی گرا یا نشنالیست هستم و صرفا این مقاله رو کپی پست کردم و توصیه میکنم بخونید.

دشمنی اساسی عربستان با ایران

دشمنی عربستان سعودی با جمهوری اسلامی ایران با فاجعه منا به اوج خود رسیده و مقامات این کشور به جای واقع بینی و پاسخگویی به فاجعه مدیریتی خود در منا همچنان به دشمنی خود اصرار دارند.

دشمنی عربستان سعودی با جمهوری اسلامی ایران با فاجعه منا به اوج خود رسیده و مقامات این کشور به جای واقع بینی و پاسخگویی به فاجعه مدیریتی خود در منا همچنان به دشمنی خود اصرار دارند. همه اینها در حالی است که رابطه خصمانه عربستان سعودی با کشورمان دارای سابقه طولانی بوده و از زمان شکل گیری این کشور در چند ده سال اخیر ادامه داشته است. لذا اگر رفتار خصمانه این کشور در رابطه با حجاج ایرانی و منازعه بر سر جزایر ایرانی را از نمونه تاریخی دشمنی این کشور قلمداد کنیم، با پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی این دشمنی شدت یافته و از نبرد نیابتی تا تهدید به جنگ پیش رفته است.

حمایت از حکومت صدام حسین در جریان جنگ تحمیلی، تلاش برای تضعیف منافع ایران در عراق، سوریه، لبنان و... از جمله اقداماتی است که عربستان در رقابت با ایران در دستور کار قرار داد. با این حال تمام هزینه‌های این کشور برای مستحکم کردن جایگاه خود در منطقه از جمله در عراق با هدف استقرار یک حکومت نزدیک به خاندان آل سعود، در سوریه به منظور دور کردن این کشور از ایران، ممانعت از قدرت گرفتن حزب الله در لبنان و... هیچگاه، حتی با حمایت علنی از داعش، اهداف مورد نظر آنها را تامین نکرده است. در این راستا بررسی تاریخ دشمنی عربستان با جمهوری اسلامی ایران بسیار اهمیت دارد:

1- تلاش برای تغییر نام خلیج فارس

یکی از قدیمی ترین نمونه‌های دشمنی عربستان سعودی در رابطه با ایران ورود این رژیم به بازی انگلیسی‌ها برای تغییر نام واقعی خلیج فارس است. این بازی که با طراحی انگلیسی ها در دستور کار کشورهای عرب خلیج فارس قرار گرفته، در فاصله سالهای 1900 میلادی ابتدا توسط مطبوعات و رسانه های عربی تبلیغ شد و در اوایل دهه 1970م به اوج خود رسید. این در حالی است که امروز این توطئه عملی و علنی تر شده و بسیاری از این کشور ها از جمله عربستان سعودی از واژه جعلی خلیج عربی به جای نام تاریخی خلیخ فارس استفاده می کنند. لازم به ذکر است که همه تلاش کشور های عرب خلیج فارس و تاریخ سازیهای جعلی آنها در راستای اهداف بلند مدتی مانند منازعات و اختلافات قومی قرار داشته و با توطئه مستقیم انگلستان در جریان است. در اثبات این ادعا همین بس که در تمام دوره طرح توطئه سفارت انگلستان در کشور های عرب منطقه موضع متناقضی داشته و به این اختلاف دامن زده و همه اعتراضات ایران و ایران دوستان حاصلی در بر نداشته است.

2- نقش عربستان در جدایی بحرین از ایران

یکی دیگر از موارد اختلاف بین ایران و عربستان که دارای ریشه های تاریخی بوده و به ابتدای تاسیس این رژیم مربوط است دخالت های عربستان سعودی در بحرین شیعه نشین آخرین بخش جدا شده از ایران است؛ بحرینی که تا 1336 جزئی از خاک ایران بود و با دخالت‌های استعماری انگلستان و بازی سازی آنها از کشورمان جدا شد. در مرور تاریخی این حادثه واقعیت این بود که دولت ایران از ابتدای دوره قاجار به دلیل حضور استعمارگران، نفوذی در بحرین نداشت و این منطقه تحت نفوذ انگلستان قرار داشت، اما دولت ایران در طی این سالها حاکمیت اسمی خود بر جزایر بحرین را اعلام می کرد. در این راستا در سال 1336ه.ش مجلس شورای ملی، طرح الحاق بحرین به کشور(به عنوان استان چهاردم را) تصویب کرد و ایران بر حاکمیت خود بر این جزیره تاکید کرد.

در همان زمان دولت عربستان تلاش خود برای جدایی بحرین از ایران را با تاسیس اتحادیه‌ای که بحرین به عنوان کشوری مستقل نیز در آن عضو خواهد بود ادامه داد. تنها چند ماه بعد از این تلاش‌های مخفیانه عربستان، دولت عربستان با حاکم بحرین موافقتنامه‌ای را در مورد اکتشاف و بهره‌برداری از منابع نفت خلیج فارس امضاء کرد. وزیر امورخارجه ایران نسبت به این موضوع اعتراض کرد و آن را تجاوز به حقوق ایران و غیر معتبر خواند؛ ولی هیچگاه این اعتراضات و شعارها به قطع رابطه با عربستان منجر نشد.

همچنین در سال 1347ه.ش پادشاه عربستان از امیر بحرین به عنوان رئیس یک کشور استقبال کرد. در مقابل سلسله اقدامات عربستان سعودی و سایر کشور های اقدامات نمایشی زیادی صورت گرفت که هیچ کدام راه به جایی نبرد و در نهایت دولت ایران پس از مدتی به خاطر ترس از آمریکا و انگلیس و یا آماده کردن کشورهای عرب از جمله عربستان برای پذیرش معامله بحرین با جزایر سه گانه تنب کوچک و تنب بزرگ و ابوموسی1 ادعای خود راجع به مالکیت بحرین را مسکوت گذاشت و باید یک نظر سنجی ساختگی بحرین از ایران جدا شد.

3- دشمنی عربستان در رابطه با جزایر سه گانه

دخالت ها و زیاده خواهی های عربستان در رابطه با جزایر سه گانه ایرانی تنب کوچک و تنب بزرگ و ابوموسی علاوه براینکه از ابتدای تاسیس این رژیم ادامه داشته اما با مسئله بحرین ارتباط ویژه دارد. بدین صورت که در دوران پهلوی با مصالحه دولت ایران و با بازی استعماری انگلستان، بحرین تنها به بهانه واگذاری کامل جزایر سه گانه ایرانی به کشورمان از جغرافیای کشورمان جدا شد. با این حال ادعاهای واهی کشور های عرب منطقه به خصوص بعد از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی ایران ادامه داشته و هر ساله به شدت آن افزوده می شود.

عربستان سعودی در حالی که هر ساله از ادعاهای واهی امارات در عربی بودن این جرایر حمایت می کند که در تمام سال‌های پس از امضای توافقنامه سال ۱۹۷۱ و حتی تا سال ۱۹۹۲هیچ‌گونه اعتراضی به وضع موجود جزایر نداشت و تنها در این سال بود که از سوی عربستان سعودی، امارات و مصر ادعاهای جدیدی درباره این جزایر مطرح شد. آنها ادعا کردند که اقدام ایران در ۳۰ نوامبر ۱۹۷۱ در پس گرفتن جزایر تنب و ابوموسی از انگلیس اقدامی ناگهانی بوده و جنبه توسعه طلبانه‌داشته است و آنان از پیش چگونگی مذاکرات ۱۹۷۱ ایران و انگلیس در زمینه تجدید حاکمیت ایران بر جزایر یاد شده آگاهی نداشته‌اند. بدین ترتیب ادعاهای واهی امارات که با حمایت های حکام عرب نیز همراه بود، کلید خورد و هر ساله تکرار می شود.

4- دشمنی تمام عیار عربستان با جمهوری اسلامی ایران

با پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی و اشاعه گفتمان‌هایی همچون تلاش در جهت برقراری حکومت جهانی اسلام، نفی سلطه پذیری و سلطه جویی، حمایت از مستضعفین و نهضت آزادی بخش و تبلیغ اسلام و دعوت آن به ویژه مذهب شیعه اولین عکس العمل‌ها از درون حاکمیت دولت‌های اقتدارگرا علیه این گفتمان آغاز شد و دولت عربستان سعودی نیز در این گروه قرار داشت.

تبلیغات اعراب به ویژه محافظه کاران مسلمانان طرفدار عربستان سعودی در مورد شیعی بودن انقلاب ایران و نیز اخبار مربوط به عدم رعایت حقوق بشر در ایران تأثیر مهمی بر افکار عملی جهان عرب گذاشت. اصولا محافظه کاران اسلامی و طرفداران اسلام سعودی تبلیغات گسترده ای برای جلوگیری از نفوذ انقلاب اسلامی در میان اکثریت اعراب سنی به عمل آوردند و بزرگترین حربه آنها شیعی بودن انقلاب اسلامی بود. اصولا مخالفان انقلاب اسلامی و به ویژه اسلام گرایان محافظه کار طرفدار عربستان سعودی از هر حادثه و تحولی در داخل عربستان و صحنه بین المللی برای بی اعتبار ساختن انقلاب نزد توده های مسلمان استفاده کردند. اصولا عربستان دارای مواضع سنتی حفظ وضع موجود با انقلاب اسلامی ایران که تجدیدنظر طلب در وضع موجود بود نمی توانست سرسازش داشته باشد.

پس از انقلاب زمانی که کشورهای محافظه‌کار و ارتجاعی عرب به رهبری عربستان و اردن قصد داشتند تا با برپایی کنفرانس ها، نشستها و تبلیغات گسترده حمایت اعراب در مبارزه با جمهوری اسلامی ایران را جلب کرده و جبهه واحدی را علیه کشورمان شکل دهند. عربستان با کنفرانس عمان در تلاش بود حمایت اعراب در جنگ علیه ایران را جلب کرده و آنها را علیه ایران بسیج کند، اقدامی که با مخالفت سوریه به عنوان رهبر کشورهای جبهه پایداری عربی مواجه شد.

5- مبارزه با آرمان های انقلاب اسلامی

تلاش گسترده در جهت تبلیغ وهابیت و تربیت طلاب وهابی و اعزام آنها به کشورهای اسلامی، موضوعی است که علما و روحانیان حاکم بر عربستان همگی در رابطه با تبلیغ و رواج وهابیت در داخل و خارج از کشور خود توافق دارند. رژیم آل سعود هم به واسطه درآمدهای نفت و درآمدهای ناشی از حج، پول های هنگفتی را در رابطه با رواج ایدئولوژی وهابیت که چهره ای محافظه کارانه از اسلام ارائه می‌نماید، هزینه کرده است. علما و روحانیان عربستان با ایده تلطیف پدیده های رادیکال سعی کرده اند با استفاده از اشاعه وهابیت به خنثی سازی اسلام ناب (محمدی) که توسط جمهوری اسلامی ایران ترویج می شود، بپردازند و در این راه نیز از حمایت دولت عربستان و غرب برخوردار بوده اند.

در دهه‌ی نخست پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی، جریان هایی الهام گرفته از انقلاب اسلامی در کشورهایی نظیر الجزایر، مصر، پاکستان، اردن، بحرین، عراق، لبنان، عربستان و ترکیه و دیگر کشورها بوجود آمد که هر یک تاثیرات سیاسی قابل توجهی در نظام های حاکم به این کشورها داشتند؛ هم اینک نیز این جریانات به صورت احزاب و تشکل های سیاسی فعال هستند. از نظر منطقه ای ایران با رقبایی مثل ترکیه، عربستان و مصر مواجه است. در میان این کشورها ترکیه به لحاظ مجموعه توانمندی اقتصادی از موقعیت بهتری در مقایسه با دیگر بازیگران منطقه‌ای برخوردار است.

اما عربستان به دلیل ساختار خاص اجتماعی و فرهنگی خود از دیگر کشورهای خاورمیانه و حتی کشورهای همسایه آن در حوزه جنوبی خلیج فارس متمایز است. ساختارهای خاص قبیله ای و عشیره ای که به پدید آمدن فرهنگی خاص منتهی شده است، همراه با آموزه های عمیقا سنتی و مذهبی و نیز سیطره افکار و ایده های سلفی در قالب (وهابیت)، به جامعه عربستان ترکیب منحصر به فردی بخشیده است.

6- همکاری با آمریکا در حمله به طبس

در پی ناکامی دولت ایالات متحده آمریکا در اعمال فشار سیاسی و اقتصادی برای آزادی گروگان‌های آمریکایی در تهران که در ماجرای تسخیر سفارت آمریکا بازداشت شده بودند، جیمی کارتر رئیس جمهور ایالات متحده آمریکا دستور انجام عملیات آزادسازی گروگانهای آمریکایی را صادر کرد. عملیات نظامی طبس که نام عملیاتی آن در ارتش آمریکا عملیات پنجه عقاب 2بود، توسط نیروی دلتا با هدف آزادسازی آمریکایی‌های گروگان گرفته‌شده توسط دانشجویان مسلمان پیرو خط امام، در تهران بود.

سربازان آمریکایی برای این تجاوز، متشکل از افراد تعلیم یافته نیروی زمینی و چتربازان نیروی دریایی بودند که از بین اعضای نخبه یک گروه داوطلب انتخاب شدند. این گروه تحت نظارت سرهنگ ”چارلزبک ویث" که در جنگ ویتنام از شهرت ویژه ای برخوردار شده بود، آموزش دیدند. این تیم نجات، کمی پیش از آغاز عملیات در ایران، ظاهراً به عنوان شرکت در یک مانور نظامی مشترک میان مصر، آمریکا و عربستان سعودی، عازم مصر شدند و در پنجم اردیبهشت ماه شش هواپیمای باری غول پیکر ”هرلوکس سی-130"، با 90 نفر کماندو و 90 نفر خدمه هواپیما، مصر را به سوی باند فرودگاهی در دشت کویر ایران ترک کردند. هواپیماهای سی-130 می بایست با هشت هلی کوپتر”سیکورسکی.آر.اچ.53" نیروی دریایی آمریکا که به اسب دریایی معروف بودند، و از ناو هواپیمابر ”نیمیتز" واقع در دریای عمان پرواز کرده بودند را ملاقات می کردند.

برژینسکی بعدها در توضیح گوشه‌هایی از ابعاد این توطئه، به همکاری مصر و چند کشور دیگر اشاره کرده و می‌گوید: «در انجام این عملیات ما از همکاری صمیمانه یک کشور دوست و همکاری غیرمستقیم چند کشور دیگر منطقه که از چگونگی این عملیات و هدف آن اطلاع نداشتند، برخوردار شدیم. ”سادات" همان طور که انتظار داشتیم بی دریغ امکانات خود را در اختیار ما گذاشت. چند کشور دیگر هم در تدارک این عملیات در داخل ایران با ما همکاری کردند.» برژینسکی نام سایر کشورهایی که در این طرح همکاری کرده بودند را نمی‌گوید اما دانشجویان مسلمان پیرو خط امام با توجه به برخی مدارکی که پس از بمباران هلی کوپترها سالم مانده بودند می‌گویند: «این کشورها عبارت بودند از عربستان سعودی، ترکیه، عمان و پاکستان.» یعنی رژیم های وابسته ای که امیدوار بودند هر چه زودتر از شر خطری که انقلاب اسلامی برای آنها به وجود آورده بود، خلاص شوند. 3

7- بی احترامی تاریخی به حجاج ایرانی

بی احترامی به زائران ایرانی و قتل زائر ایرانی در سال 1322

در سال 1320ه.ش دولت ایران رفتن به حج را برای ایرانیان ممنوع اعلام کرده بود، با این وجود برخی از مردم پنهانی در حج حضور داشتند. در سال 1322ه.ش ماجرایی روی داد که منجر به قطع رابطه سیاسی بین دو کشور ایران و عربستان شد و آن قتل یکی از حجاج ایرانی به نام ابوطالب یزدی (از اهالی اردکان یزد) در ملاعام بود. این زائر که به علت بدی مزاج در کعبه دچار استفراغ شده بود، به دست شرطه های امر به معروف عربستان دستگیر شد و در نهایت به جرم ملوث (آلوده) کردن خانه خدا و بدون توجه به دفاعیات و سخنانش به شکلی کاملاً بدوی و غیر انسانی سر بریده شد.

در پاسخ به اعتراض وزارت خارجه ایران، وزارت امور خارجه عربستان با استناد به کمک‌های این دولت به برخی ایرانیان در بین راه و همچنین قانونی خواندن حکم دادگاه این کشور، مدعی شد «اگر تفضل خداوندی و اقدامات احتیاط کارانه دولت عربی سعودی نبود، عده زیادی از حجاج ایرانی در نتیجه رفتار خجالت آوری که در خانه خدا می‌کنند، به قتل می‌رسیدند!!!.» همچنین وزارت خارجه عمل زایر ایرانی را محاربه با خدا و پیغمبر (ص) و فساد در زمین شمرد و با استناد به آیه‌ای از قرآن، حکم قتل وی را مشروع شمرد. 4

کشتار حجاج ایرانی در سال 1366

حجاج ایرانی بعد از انقلاب به دلیل داشتن شور انقلابی، در عربستان معمولا راهپیمایی اعتراضی (علاوه بر مراسم مذهبی) برگزار می کردند که حجاج غیرایرانی نیز بعضا در این مراسم شرکت می کردند. ترس سعودی ها در حدی بود که صحبت کردن با ایرانی ها را نوعی جرم می دانستند و مکافاتش زندان بود. اما ماجرای حج سال 1366 بسیار متفاوت و خونین بود؛ چرا که در جریان حج این سال ماموران امنیتی عربستان سعودی با کشتار 400 حاجی ایرانی و غیرایرانی (9مرداد 1366) فاجعه بی سابقه ای را رقم زدند. در این مقطع ضدیت ایران و عربستان به نهایت خود می رسد و امام خمینی (ره) عربستان را مظهر اسلام آمریکایی و اسلام درباری معرفی می نماید و شدیدترین حملات تبلیغاتی ایران متوجه عربستان می‌گردد و حتی سفارتخانه عربستان در ایران مورد حمله عده‌ای که بیشتر دانشجو بودند قرار می‌گیرد.

این حادثه بزرگترین ضربه را به روابط دو کشور وارد نمود. امام خمینی (ره) در آن زمان اعلام فرمودند که حتی اگر از جنایات صدام بگذریم جنایت آل سعود در این حادثه غیر قابل بخشش است. پس از حادثه قتل عام 1366 رژیم سعودی با سهمیه بندی برای حجاج ایرانی و ممنوعیت راهپیمایی برائت حجاج، عملا از انجام حج حجاج ایرانی جلوگیری می‌کرد.

8- حمایت مالی و اطلاعاتی عربستان از صدام حسین

قبل از انقلاب اسلامی هنوز عربستان به این ثروت نرسیده بود و در مقابل ایران بسیار محتاط بود، اما حمله صدام به ایران، این فرصت را به آنها داد تا عرض اندام کنند؛ کاملا مشخص بود که خود صدام بدون حمایت عربستان و دیگر کشور های عربی از پس این تجاوز بزرگ که در آخر هم به شکست انجامید برنمی‌آمد. همه اینها در حالی بود که کشورمان از کمک های مالی و تسلیحاتی عربستان سعودی به عراق در جریان وقوع جنگ تحمیلی آن کشور علیه عراق در فاصله سال های 88-1980 میلادی آگاه و خشمگین بود.

با پیشرفت های جنگی ایران، از جمله فتح فاو، نگرانی عربستان و شیخ نشین‌ها از قدرت ایران افزایش یافت و بر حجم کمک های مالی تسلیحاتی سیاسی عظیم عربستان به عراق در طول جنگ تحمیلی اضافه شد. برای نمونه کویت و عربستان توافق کردند که از سال ‌١٩٨٢ عایدات صدور نفت از مناطق مشترک خود را روزانه ‌٣٠٠ الی ‌٣٥٠ هزار بشکه به حساب عراق ریخته بریزند. 5

در رابطه با کمک های اطلاعاتی عربستان به صدام حسین گزارش مجله ژون آفریک مورخ 9 ژوئن 1982 از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار است. بر مبنای گزارش این مجله؛ زمامداران عربستان درست یک ماه مانده به شروع جنگ، هنگام استقبال از صدام به وی هدیه شاهانهای دادند و آن گزارشی بود که از سوی دستگاه های سری آمریکا تهیه شده بود و در آن اوضاع اقتصادی، اجتماعی و نظامی ایران تشریح شده بود. علاوه بر آن اطلاعات دقیقی درباره وضعیت ارتش ایران، تعداد نفرات آن، مواضع و تجهیزات قابل بهره‌برداری آن و اطلاعات مختلف دیگر که بسیار محرمانه بود در اختیار صدام قرار گرفت. 6

9- سیاست‌های ضد ایرانی عربستان در بازار نقت

عربستان سعودی با تولید روزانه ۱۰ میلیون بشکه نفت در روز به عنوان بزرگترین صادر کننده نفت در جهان شناخته می‌شود و البته تنها کشوری است که می‌تواند با افزایش سریع تولید نفت خود مانع افزایش ناگهانی قیمت نفت شود. عربستان با سوء استفاده از قابلیت خود، دارای سابقه تاریخی بسیاری بوده و بارها از این امتیاز خود علیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران استفاده کرده است.

آنچه که نقش عربستان را در رابطه با سیاست نفتی این کشور برجسته ساخته است، مواضع اخیر عربستان و تمایل این کشور در همراهی با غرب برای فشار بر ایران است، امری که با تحلیل های موجود و واقعیت هایی که پس از تحولات موسوم به بهار عربی در منطقه و بخصوص در حوزه پیرامونی عربستان رخ داد، بیش از پیش این گزاره را تصدیق می کند. استفاده از سلاح نفت علیه ایران که برای نخستین بار از سوی ترکی الفیصل، شاهزاده با نفوذ سعودی مطرح شد، نخستین جرقه ای بود که در نهایت به اظهار نظر علنی مقامات ریاض برای افزایش تولیدات به منظور تامین نیاز بازار منجر شد و تا به حال ادامه داشته است. این موضع گیری در کاهش فعلی قیمت نفت که فشار زیادی بر اقتصاد کشور های منطقه و کشورمان وارد کرده نقش ویژه ای داشته است. در پی کاهش شدید قیمت نفت در ماه‌های انتهایی سال ۲۰۱۴ و اوایل سال ۲۰۱۵، دولت ایران و سایر کشورهای عضو اوپک که به دلیل افت شدید قیمت نفت دچار کاهش بی‌سابقه درآمدهای نفتی شده بودند، عربستان را متهم کردند که با افزایش بی‌سابقه تولیدات نفتی خود، کاهش قیمت و ضربه به تولیدکنندگان نفتی را در دستور کار دارد.

10- همکاری کامل عربستان با تحریم‌های آمریکا علیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران

عربستان سعودی بعد از پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی ایران دشمنی روشنی با جمهوری اسلامی ایران داشته و در حوادث مختلف این مسئله را به اثبات رسانده است. ریاض از حامیان تحریم های ضد ایرانی بوده وسیاست های آمریکا را در منطقه اجرا کرده است. به بیان دیگر همزمان با تحریم ظالمانه علیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران، عربستان با استفاده از فرصت پیش آمده و به دلیل ضعف درونی خود بر موضع نابجای آمریکا پافشاری ‌کرده و بیش از پیش بر طبل دشمنی با ایران می‌کوبید.

11- طرح مبحث هلال شیعی و مبارزه با دولتها و گروه‌های حامی ایران

مسئله ورود و نفوذ ایران و انقلاب ایران در کشورهای منطقه، یکی از نگرانی‌های جدی عربستان سعودی بوده و در رابطه با عراق، سوریه و لبنان از اهمیت فوق العاده ای برخوردار است. طمع عربستان به این علت است که روند دولت سازی در عراق برای همسایگان قدرتمند این کشور از جمله ایران و عربستان یک پروسه حیاتی بوده و تشکیل یک عراق متحد یکپارچه با اکثریت شیعه برای دولت های سنی و رادیکال منطقه مثل عربستان و اردن یک خطر بالقوه محسوب می شود.

در سال 2003 میلادی حمله نیروهای نظامی امریکایی به عراق و سرنگونی "صدام حسین" دیکتاتور پیشین آن کشور سبب شد تا شیعیان عراقی که اکثریت جمعیت آن کشور را تشکیل می دادند، قدرت را در دست گیرند و عراق به سوی ایران تمایل پیدا کند. آنچه از معادلات منطقه برداشت می شود این است که شکل گیری یک عراق یکپارچه متحد با اکثریت شیعه هم منافع دول رادیکال سنی منطقه و هم آمریکا را به خطر خواهد انداخت. طرح مباحثی همچون "هلال شیعی" در همین پروسه معنا پیدا می‌کند.

یکی از راهبردهای عربستان در منطقه، تلاش برای دخالت در لبنان در راستای تضعیف و از بین بردن قدرت و نفوذ حزب الله و تقویت رقبای آن است. در سال 2006 میلادی جنگ میان نیروهای حزب الله لبنان و اسرائیل در گرفت. در این جنگ ریاض در کنار صهیونیست‌ها علیه رزمندگان حزب الله موضع‌گیری ‌کرد ولی در نهایت حزب الله پیروز شد. عمده نگرانی عربستان سعودی، ائتلاف جدید منطقه‌ای با محوریت ایران علیه حکومت ریاض است.

در یکی از اسناد سری وزارت خارجه عربستان سعودی، سمیر جعجع از سفیر عربستان برای اجرا کردن خواست این کشور در لبنان درخواست دریافت پول کرده است. بر اساس این سند، سفیر عربستان در بیروت بر لزوم دادن پول به سمیر جعجع با توجه به اینکه نقش بازدارندگی در برابر حزب الله در لبنان ایفا می کند، تاکید کرده است. همچنین بر اساس سند دیگری، سعودی‌ها با درخواست‌های مالی هر طرفی که علیه حزب الله و ایران موضع‌گیری نداشته و یا در روزنامه‌هایی مانند الاخبار کار کرده باشد، موافقت نمی‌کنند و عبدالناصر شراره از جمله این روزنامه‌نگاران لبنانی است.

12- عربستان و ترغیب آمریکا برای حمله به ایران (همزمان با بحران هسته‌ای)

یکی از کدهایی که دشمنی عربستان با جمهوری اسلامی ایران را بسیار روشن نشان می دهد، درخواست عربستان سعودی از آمریکا برای حمله به ایران است. بر مبنای اسنادی که سایت افشاگر "ویکی لیکس" ارائه کرده، ملک عبدالله در سال 2008 میلادی از امریکا درخواست حمله به ایران را کرده است. در این در خواست که از طریق یکی از سفارتخانه‌های آمریکا دریافت شده، پادشاه عربستان به آمریکا می‌گوید: «سر مار را قطع کنید.»

13- همکاری اطلاعاتی با اسرائیل برای حمله به مراکز هسته‌ای ایران

عربستان سعودی از ابتدا جزء مخالفان سرسخت حل مسئله هسته‌ای ایران و گروه 1+5 بود و از بر هم خوردن توازن قوا در منطقه به نفع ایران، بسیار هراس دارد. این مسئله در موضع گیری‌ها و همراهی کامل آنها با مواضع سیاسی غربی‌ها کاملا مشهور بوده و تا به امروز نیز ادامه داشته است. علاوه بر موضع گیری های سیاسی، بر مبنای اطلاعاتی که از طریق اسناد محرمانه منتشر شده، عربستان سعودی طرح مشترکی را با رژیم صهیونیستی برای حمله به سایت های هسته‌ای ایران در دست بررسی داشته‌اند. علاوه بر این شواهدی وجود دارد که موساد و سازمان های اطلاعاتی عربستان ارتباطات گسترده ای در رابطه با برنامه های هسته ای کشورمان برقرار کرده بودند. 7

14- فاجعه منا و عدم پاسخگویی عربستان

روز پنجشنبه ۲ مهر ۱۳۹۴ برابر با ۲۴ سپتامبر ۲۰۱۵ میلادی و ۱۰ ذیحجه ۱۴۳۶ قمری همزمان با عید قربان در مراسم رمی جمرات در منطقه منا، حادثه ای رخ داد علاوه بر هزاران کشته، تعداد زیادی از حجاج مفقود شدند. در میان قربانیان حجاج صدها نفر ایرانی شهید شدند و از سرنوشت تعداد زیادی از هموطنانمان اطلاعی در دست نیست. همه اینها در حالی است که دولت عربستان سعودی مسئولیت بی تدبیری در قبال این حادثه را نشان نداده و در مقطعی نشانه های روشنی از دشمنی و عمدی بودن این حادثه را بروز داده است.

عدم صدور روادید برای هیأت اعزامی ایران برای پیگیری قربانیان حادثه، عدم همکاری لازم با عوامل بعثه در شناسایی مفقودین و اجساد درگذشتگان و عدم پاسخگویی در رابطه با دیپلمات ایرانی ربوده شده در حادثه منا و... تنها نشانه هایی از دشمنی تاریخی این کشور است. همه اینها در حالی است که در روزهای اخیر و با فشارهای جمهوری اسلامی ایران (به دلیل عدم پاسخگویی مسئولان سعودی) مقامات این کشور تهدید حمله نظامی و ... را در دستور کار قرار داده اند.​


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> I searched "صورة العمرخطاب" and found tens of results that bash umar tv series for changing face and appearance of omar 180° different from what is written in sunni hadith books about appearance of omar.
> 
> Omar had very bad habits and appearance (search صورة العمرخطاب on google). Apart from them he alaways tried to change prophet's orders and words. When Prophet (PBUH) wanted to write his testament in last times of his life omar didn't let the people around to bring blank paper and pen for Prophet Muhammad (PBUH).
> 
> Sahih Muslim Hadith 4016:
> 
> Ibn Abbas reported: When Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) was about to leave this world, there were persons (around him) in his house, 'Umar b. al-Khattab being one of them. Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him) said: Come, I may write for you a document; "*you would not go astray after that"*. Thereupon Umar said: Verily Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) is deeply afflicted with pain. You have the Qur'an with you. The Book of Allah is sufficient for us. Those who were present in the house differed. Some of them said: Bring him (the writing material) so that Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) may write a document for you and you would never go astray after him And some among them said what 'Umar had (already) said. When they indulged in nonsense and began to dispute in the presence of Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him), he said: *Get up* (and go away) 'Ubaidullah said: Ibn Abbas used to say: There was a heavy loss, indeed a heavy loss, that, due to their dispute and noise. *Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) could not write his testament for them. *
> 
> حديث ( ائتوني أكتب لكم كتابا لا تضلوا بعدي ) - islamqa.info
> 
> 13. The Book of Bequests (Kitab Al-Wasiyya) from Sahih Muslim translated by Abdul Hamid Siddiqui - Hadith (Hadis) Books
> @Bratva
> 
> Every Sunni must read this hadith in Sahih Muslim and similar Hadiths about omar in other sunni hadith books. Omar didn't let messenger of Allah write his testament! Do people know how he treated Sayyedah Fatemah (PBUH) and Imam Ali (PBUH) few days after demise of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?! Have they checked their books to find answer of this question, Why beloved daughter of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) became martyr few days after demise of Prophet (PBUH) when she was 18?!
> 
> A real Sunni is one who follow Sunnat of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) after his demise. Follow the book that is revealed to him and household of prophet who are superior to household of any mankind, be it arab or none-arab.
> *
> اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ اَوَّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَ آلِ مُحَمَّد (ص). آمین*



I like a lot of things about Shias, but their anti-Omar tirades are frankly idiotic. Why do you think someone sitting a thousand years later knew how bad Omar was, but the Prophet himself didn't know??

If you love someone a lot, then you should automatically respect his decisions.

After reading more & more about Islam, I really respect Mohammad, as many things. One of the things I learned from him is that to succeed at anything, you have to be really good at choosing the people around you. It doesn't matter if you are good, but are bad at choosing the people. And look at the choices that Mohammad made with regards to the people he surrounded himself with!

He chose people that are so different from each other. Bilal, Salman, Abu Bakr, Omar, Uthman, Ali, etc, each had their own particular positive points. Mohammad's success was through the people. It is a lesson that every leader & manager should learn and pay attention.

But some of you people put down his choices and his decisions. So, this means Mohammad didn't know how to choose his people?!

Stick to the positive parts of the religion, instead of getting involved in sectarian garbage. If Omar or Uthman or Abu Bakr made bad decisions, okay, mention that, and see what better action could have been taken. But to put down the characters & personalities of Mohammad's closest friends is stupid. It is an insult against the Prophet. It's like how some of you insult Aisha. You think you knew Aisha & Omar and Abu Bakr more than the Prophet himself??

Let me also add a few other things about your Hadith which I think is an injustice to the Prophet. Mohammad always welcomed disagreements. He wasn't a monarch. He didn't choose yes-men. These are the lessons to learn from him. He chose people that would disagree with him. I remember reading about the decision making process of him and which I try to apply in my life. Before making a decision, he was willing to listen to any opinion. Once a final decision is made, then no more contemplation, and it has to be done immediately and without fail.

Why when it comes to Mohammad's life, everyone focuses on the wrong lessons? To my sunni family members & friends, the kind of stuff they learn is to use a mosvagh to brush their teeth because it was the sunna of the prophet Mohammad. To the shias, they focus on attacking this and that character. Instead, focus on what kind of leader Mohammad was, what kind of husband, what kind of friend, how did he make his decisions, how did he take criticisms, his humbleness, and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Madali said:


> I like a lot of things about Shias, but their anti-Omar tirades are frankly idiotic. Why do you think someone sitting a thousand years later knew how bad Omar was, but the Prophet himself didn't know??
> 
> If you love someone a lot, then you should automatically respect his decisions.
> 
> After reading more & more about Islam, I really respect Mohammad, as many things. One of the things I learned from him is that to succeed at anything, you have to be really good at choosing the people around you. It doesn't matter if you are good, but are bad at choosing the people. And look at the choices that Mohammad made with regards to the people he surrounded himself with!
> 
> He chose people that are so different from each other. Bilal, Salman, Abu Bakr, Omar, Uthman, Ali, etc, each had their own particular positive points. Mohammad's success was through the people. It is a lesson that every leader & manager should learn and pay attention.
> 
> But some of you people put down his choices and his decisions. So, this means Mohammad didn't know how to choose his people?!
> 
> Stick to the positive parts of the religion, instead of getting involved in sectarian garbage. If Omar or Uthman or Abu Bakr made bad decisions, okay, mention that, and see what better action could have been taken. But to put down the characters & personalities of Mohammad's closest friends is stupid. It is an insult against the Prophet. It's like how some of you insult Aisha. You think you knew Aisha & Omar and Abu Bakr more than the Prophet himself??


My Sunni compatriot, Iranians don't curse dear people for Sunnis especially Ayesha wife of Prophet. However in Quran many Prophets have had bad wives like Prophet Noah and Lut (PBUT)...

Hazrat Khadijah (PBUH) mother of Sayyedh Fatemah (PBUH) is the most dear woman for Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) after his daughter. Also hazrat Ome Salameh ( PBUH) was a very good wife for Prophet.


Here are some hadiths about very very bad behavior of Omar during life of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) in " Sahih Sunni " books:

This guy with such idiotic and childish! behavior couldn't be Imam of Muslims and his successor after demise of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH), only Ahlulbayt (PBUT) could have such suitability. Accourding to these Sahih Sunni hadiths his behavior has bothered Prophet and Ahlulbayt for many times, and Prophet has taunted him during his lifetime.

با توجه به رواياتى كه در منابع اهل سنت آمده، موضوع خشنونت عمر بن خطاب در رفتار و كردارش، يكى از موضوعات مورد بحث در ميان محققان اسلامى است و در اين باره داستانهاى زيادى از رفتارهاى خشن او با مسلمانان صدر اسلام ذكر شده‌است.

اما مهمترين نكته‌اى جالب توجه كه در اين ميان به چشم مى‌خورد، ترس رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از رفتار عمر بن خطاب است كه در ضمن روايت معتبرى مطرح شده‌است.

اين قضيه را احمد بن حنبل در فضائل الصحابه با سند معتبر اين‌گونه آورده است:

[504] حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْقَطِيعِيُّ، قثنا مُوسَى بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ أَبُو عِيسَى الْمَسْرُوقِيُّ، قثنا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي يَحْيَى بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، قَالَ: قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: لا أَزَالُ هَائِبَةً لِعُمَرَ بَعْدَ مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلي الله عليه وسلم صَنَعْتُ حَرِيرَةً وَعِنْدِي سَوْدَةُ بِنْتُ زَمْعَةَ جَالِسَةٌ، فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: كُلِي، فَقَالَتْ: لا أَشْتَهِي وَلا آكُلُ، فَقُلْتُ: لَتَأْكُلِنَّ أَوْ لأَلْطَخَنَّ وَجْهَكِ، فَلَطَخْتُ وَجْهَهَا، فَضَحِكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلي الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهَا، فَأَخَذْتُ مِنْهَا فَلَطَخْتُ وَجْهِي، وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ يَضْحَكُ، إِذْ سَمِعْنَا صَوْتًا جَاءَنَا يُنَادِي: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ: " قَوْمًا فَاغْسِلا وُجُوهَكُمَا، فَإِنَّ عُمَرَ دَاخِلٌ "، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ، السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ، أَأَدْخُلُ؟ فَقَالَ: " ادْخُلِ ادْخُلْ ".

عايشه مى‌گويد:‌ همواره از عمر بن خطاب مى‌ترسيدم بعد از اين‌كه ترس رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وسلم را از او ديدم. حريره درست كردم و نزد من سوده بنت زمعه (همسر ديگر رسول خدا)‌ نشسته بود به او گفتم: از آن بخور. او گفت: اشتها ندارم و نمى‌خورم . به او گفتم: از اين غذا تناول كن يا آن را به صورتت مى‌مالم. پس غذا را به صورت او ماليدم. پيامبر در حالى‌كه ميان من و او نشسته بود خنديد و از اين غذ گرفتم به صورت خودم هم ماليدم و رسول خدا همچنان مى‌خنديد. در اين هنگام صداى شنيديم كه مى‌گفت:‌ اى عبد الله بن عمر! رسول خدا فرمود:‌پا شويد صورتهايتان را بشوييد؛ چرا كه عمر وارد مى‌شود. عمر گفت: سلام بر تو اى رسول خدا و رحمت و بركات خدا بر تو باد. سلام برشما آيا وارد شوم؟ رسول خدا فرمود: وارد شو.

الشيباني، ابوعبد الله أحمد بن حنبل (متوفاى241هـ)، فضائل الصحابة، ج1، ص349، تحقيق د. وصي الله محمد عباس، ناشر: مؤسسة الرسالة - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1403هـ – 1983م.





ابو يعلى موصلى اين روايت را با همان سند معتبر در كتاب «مسندش» اين‌گونه گزارش كرده‌است:

[4476] حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادٌ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ حَاطِبٍ، أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَتْ: أَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صلي الله عليه وسلم بِخَزِيرَةٍ قَدْ طَبَخْتُهَا لَهُ، فَقُلْتُ لِسَوْدَةَ وَالنَّبِيُّ صلي الله عليه وسلم بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهَا: كُلِي، فَأَبَتْ، فَقُلْتُ: لَتَأْكُلِنَّ، أَوْ لأُلَطِّخَنَّ وَجْهَكِ، فَأَبَتْ، فَوَضَعْتُ يَدِي فِي الْخَزِيرَةِ، فَطَلَيْتُ وَجْهَهَا، فَضَحِكَ النَّبِيُّ صلي الله عليه وسلم فَوَضَعَ بِيَدِهِ لَهَا، وَقَالَ لَهَا: " الْطَخِي وَجْهَهَا "، فَضَحِكَ النَّبِيُّ صلي الله عليه وسلم لَهَا، فَمَرَّ عُمَرُ، فَقَالَ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ ! يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ ! فَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ سَيَدْخُلُ، فَقَالَ: قُومَا فَاغْسِلا وُجُوهَكُمَا "، فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَمَا زِلْتُ أَهَابُ عُمَرَ لِهَيْبَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلي الله عليه وسلم.

عايشه مى‌گويد: من غذايى را پخته و خدمت پيامبر خدا صلى الله عليه وآله آوردم. به سوده (همسر ديگر آن حضرت) كه رسول خدا ميان من و او فاصله شده بود نيز تعارف كردم. سوده از خوردن غذايى كه من پخته بودم خوددارى كرد به او گفتم:‌ از اين غذا تناول كن يا آن را به صورتت مى‌مالم. او دوباره خود دارى كرد. من دست در ميان غذا بردم و به صورت او ماليدم. پيامبر از اين مسأله خنديد و به سوده دستور داد كه او نيز همين كار را با من انجام دهد. در همين زمان عمر بن خطاب از كنار منزل رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله عبور كرد و گفت: اى عبد الله اى عبد الله! رسول خدا گمان كرد كه او وارد خانه مى‌شود. رسول خدا به آن دو فرمود:‌ پا شويد صورت هاى تان را بشوييد. عايشه مى‌گويد: از روزى كه ديدم رسول خدا از قيافه و هيبت عمر بن خطاب ترسيد، هميشه از عمر مى‌ترسيدم .

أبو يعلي الموصلي التميمي، أحمد بن علي بن المثني (متوفاى307 هـ)، مسند أبي يعلي، ج7، ص449، تحقيق: حسين سليم أسد، ناشر: دار المأمون للتراث - دمشق، الطبعة: الأولى، 1404 هـ – 1984م.





در منابع روايى ديگر اهل سنت،‌ پايان روايت با كلمات «اياه» و يا «منه» ختم شده و صريح در اين است كه عايشه بعد از اين‌كه رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از عمر بن خطاب ترسيده، دائماً مى‌ترسيده‌است:

فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَمَا زِلْتُ أَهَابُ عُمَرَ لِهَيْبَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلي الله عليه وسلم اياه.

ابن عساكر الدمشقي الشافعي، أبي القاسم علي بن الحسن إبن هبة الله بن عبد الله،(متوفاى571هـ)، تاريخ مدينة دمشق وذكر فضلها وتسمية من حلها من الأماثل، ج44، ص90، تحقيق: محب الدين أبي سعيد عمر بن غرامة العمري، ناشر: دار الفكر - بيروت - 1995.

جامع الاحاديث السيوطي، جلال الدين أبو الفضل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر (متوفاى911هـ)، جامع الاحاديث (الجامع الصغير وزوائده والجامع الكبير)، ج13، ص302، و ج18، ص74، طبق برنامه الجامع الكبير.

الهندي، علاء الدين علي المتقي بن حسام الدين (متوفاى975هـ)، كنز العمال في سنن الأقوال والأفعال، ج12، ص265، تحقيق: محمود عمر الدمياطي، ناشر: دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1419هـ - 1998م.

هشام بن عمار سلمى روايت را با همان سند نقل كرده اما طبق گزارش او سخن عايشه هم در ابتداى روايت و هم در انتهاى آن تكرار شده است:

125 - ثنا سَعِيدٌ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ قَالَ: قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: لَا أَزَالُ لِعُمَرَ هَائِبَةً بَعْدَ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَتْ: صَنَعْتُ حَرِيرَةً فَجِئْتُ بِهَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَهُوَ جَالِسٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ سَوْدَةَ، فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: كُلِي، قَالَتْ: مَا أَنَا بِذَائِقَتِهَا، قُلْتُ: وَاللَّهِ لَتَأْكُلِنَّ، أَوْ لَأُلَطِّخَنَّ بِهَا وَجْهَكِ، فَجَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَضْحَكُ، ثُمَّ خَفَضَ بِرُكْبَتِهِ لَهَا، يَسْتَقِيدُ مِنِّي، فَأَخَذْتُ مِنَ الصَّحْفَةِ شَيْئًا فَمَسَحْتُ بِوَجْهِي، فَجَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَضْحَكُ، فَسَمِعْنَا صَوْتَ عُمَرَ أَتَانَا مِنْ قُبَاءٍ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ، قَالَتْ: فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «قُومَا فَاغْسِلَا عَنْ وُجُوهِكُمَا، فَإِنَّ عُمَرَ دَاخِلٌ» ، قَالَتْ: فَقُمْنَا فَغَسَلْنَا عَنْ وُجُوهِنَا، فَجَاءَ عُمَرُ، فَوَقَفَ عَلَى الْبَابِ، فَقَالَ: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ، أَدْخُلُ؟ فَقِيلَ: ادْخُلْ، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَلَا أَزَالُ لِعُمَرَ هَائِبَةً بَعْدَ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ

السلمي، هشام بن عمار بن نصير بن ميسرة بن أبان (متوفاي246هـ)، حديث هشام بن عمار، ج1، ص246، تحقيق: د. عبد الله بن وكيل الشيخ، دار النشر: دار اشبيليا - السعودية ، الطبعة: الأولى1419هـ - 1999م





*اعتبار روايت از نظر سند*

روايت فوق از نظر سند در نزد علماى اهل سنت معتبر است. در اينجا به متن تصحيح سندى آنها اشاره مى‌كنيم:

ابوبكر هيثمى در كتاب «مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد» سند روايت را حسن دانسته و بعد از نقل روايت مى‌نويسد:

.... قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَمَا زِلْتُ أَهَابُ عُمَرَ لِهَيْبَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ». رَوَاهُ أَبُو يَعْلَى، وَرِجَالُهُ رِجَالُ الصَّحِيحِ خَلَا مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ عَلْقَمَةَ، وَحَدِيثُهُ حَسَنٌ.

اين روايت را ابو يعلى نقل كرده و رجالش صحيح رجال صحيح هستند جز محمد بن عمرو بن علقمه و روايت او حسن است.

الهيثمي، ابوالحسن علي بن أبي بكر (متوفاى807 هـ)، مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد، ج4، ص316، ناشر: دار الريان للتراث/‏ دار الكتاب العربي - القاهرة، بيروت – 1407هـ.

صالحى شامى نيز در كتاب «سبل الهدى والرشاد فى سيرة خير العباد»، روى تصحيح سندى هيثمى تأكيد كرده و در همان ابتدا خيال همه را از جهت سندى راحت كرده‌است:

وروى ابن عساكر، وأبو يعلى، برجال الصحيح، غير محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة، قال الهيثمي: وحديثه حسن عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحريرة قد طبختها ، فقلت لسودة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيني وبينها: كلي، فأبت أن تأكل، فقلت: لتأكلين أو لألطخن وجهك، فأبت فوضعت يدي فيها، فلطختها، وطليت وجهها فوضع فخذه لها وقال لها: (لطخي وجهها) فلطخت وجهي، فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمر عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه فقال: يا عبد الله، فظن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سيدخل، فقال: (قوما، فاغسلا وجوهكما)، فما زلت أهاب عمر لهيبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه.

الصالحي الشامي، محمد بن يوسف (متوفاى942هـ)، سبل الهدي والرشاد في سيرة خير العباد، ج7، ص114،‌ تحقيق: عادل أحمد عبد الموجود وعلي محمد معوض، ناشر: دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1414هـ.

ايشان در جاى ديگر از همان كتابش دوباره به حسن بودن سند روايت تأكيد مى‌نمايد و مى‌نويسد:

وروى النسائي وأبو بكر الشافعي وأبو يعلى وسنده حسن عن عائشة - رضي الله تعالى عنها - قالت : زارتنا سودة يوما ، فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيني وبينها فأتيت بحريرة فقلت لها : كلي ، فأبت ، فقلت لتأكلين وإلا لطخت وجهك ، فأبت ، فأخذت من القصعة شيئا ، فلطخت به وجهها فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورفع رجله من حجرها ، وقال الطخي وجهها فأخذت شيئا من القصعة فلطخت به وجهي ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضحك فمر عمر فنادى ، يا عبد الله يا عبد الله فظن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سيدخل فقال: قوما فاغسلا وجوهكما قالت عائشة : فما زلت أهاب عمر لهيبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

نسائى،‌ ابوبكر شافعى و ابو يعلى روايت را با سند حسن از عايشه نقل كرده است كه عايشه مى‌گويد: ....

الصالحي الشامي، محمد بن يوسف (متوفاى942هـ)، سبل الهدي والرشاد في سيرة خير العباد، ج9، ص70،‌ تحقيق: عادل أحمد عبد الموجود وعلي محمد معوض، ناشر: دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1414هـ.

با توجه به متن سخنان فوق، اين روايت حسن و در نهايت معتبر است.

*دلالت روايت:*

از نظر دلالى نيز اين روايت صريح در اين است‌كه رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از عمر بن خطاب مى‌ترسيده به گونه‌اى ترس آن حضرت باعث سلب امنيت خاطر عايشه وترس او از ناحيه عمر شده‌است.

همانطورى‌كه در ابتدا اشاره كرديم،‌ خشونت در عمر يك صفت ذاتى او است و نمونه‌هاى از بروز خشونت او قبل از اسلام در مورد آزار و اذيت تازه مسلمانان و بعد از اسلام در منابع اهل سنت وجود دارد.

و روايتى كه در صحيح مسلم از رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله در مورد خشونت عمر بن خطاب نقل شده قابل تأمل است:

.... قَالَ: يَا أَبَا الطُّفَيْلِ مَا يَقُولُ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ ذَلِكَ يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ عَذَابًا عَلَى أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ....

[اي پسر خطاب! براي اصحاب رسول اكرم (صلي الله عليه و آله و سلم) مايه عذاب نباش]

صحیح مسلم ج3 ص1696 المؤلف: مسلم بن الحجاج أبو الحسن القشيري النيسابوري (المتوفى: 261هـ)، المحقق: محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي، الناشر: دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت، عدد الأجزاء: 5 .

سنن أبي داود ج4 ص346 المؤلف: أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث بن إسحاق بن بشير بن شداد بن عمرو الأزدي السَِّجِسْتاني (المتوفى: 275هـ)، المحقق: محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد، الناشر: المكتبة العصرية، صيدا - بيروت، عدد الأجزاء: 4 .

الاستذكار ج8 ص478 المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد البر بن عاصم النمري القرطبي (المتوفى: 463هـ)، تحقيق: سالم محمد عطا، محمد علي معوض، الناشر: دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1421 - 2000، عدد الأجزاء: 9 .

التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد ج3 ص195 المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد البر بن عاصم النمري القرطبي (المتوفى: 463هـ)، تحقيق: مصطفى بن أحمد العلوي , محمد عبد الكبير البكري، الناشر: وزارة عموم الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية - المغرب، عام النشر: 1387 هـ، عدد الأجزاء: 24 .

المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج ج14 ص132 المؤلف: أبو زكريا محيي الدين يحيى بن شرف النووي (المتوفى: 676هـ)، الناشر: دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت، الطبعة: الثانية، 1392، عدد الأجزاء: 18 (في 9 مجلدات)

فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري ج11 ص129 المؤلف: أحمد بن علي بن حجر أبو الفضل العسقلاني الشافعي، الناشر: دار المعرفة - بيروت، ،1379، رقم كتبه وأبوابه وأحاديثه: محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي، قام بإخراجه وصححه وأشرف على طبعه: محب الدين الخطيب، عليه تعليقات العلامة: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز، عدد الأجزاء: 13 .




با در نظر داشت سخن عايشه، نكته قابل و مورد توجه اين است‌كه اگر عمر بن خطاب در مورد ديگر مسلمانان اين‌گونه خشن بوده قابل توجيه است؛ اما سؤال اين است كه ترس رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از او كه مستفاد اين روايت حسن است، چگونه قابل توجيه خواهد بود؟

حال چگونه ممكن است كه رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از عمر ترسيده باشد در حالى‌كه خداوند متعال مى‌فرمايد كه تنها بايد از او ترسيد؛‌ چنانچه در آيه ذيل آمده است:

الَّذينَ يُبَلِّغُونَ رِسالاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَخْشَوْنَهُ وَلا يَخْشَوْنَ أَحَداً إِلاَّ اللَّهَ وَكَفى‏ بِاللَّهِ حَسيبا. (الأحزاب/39)

كسانى كه پيامهاى خدا را مى ‏رسانند و از او مى‏ ترسند و از هيچ كس جز او نمى‏ ترسند، خدا براى حساب‏كردن اعمالشان كافى است.


Sonnat.net in English, Farsi and Urdu.

سنت،سنت نبوی،عقاید اهل سنت و جماعت، ،شیعه و سنی،پاسخ به شبهات،مناظره شیعه و سنی


----------



## mohsen

وام برای واردات! دلار 3545 تومن، کمربنداتونو سفت کنید
 
*یک روز پس از انکار وزیر؛ فروش خودروهای چینی هم با وام ۲۵ میلیونی آغاز شد*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

mohsen said:


> وام برای واردات! دلار 3545 تومن، کمربنداتونو سفت کنید
> 
> *یک روز پس از انکار وزیر؛ فروش خودروهای چینی هم با وام ۲۵ میلیونی آغاز شد*



It has been a while mohsen, how is life treating you?


----------



## -SINAN-

@Serpentine 



> What a pile of rubbish.
> 
> @@Sinan. You should control your emotions, seriously.
> 
> Thread closed. We don't allow this nonsense in this section, and this is coming from people who call Kurds.
> 
> Source: Racism aganist Turks in iran | Page 2



This is not about Emotions but about the protests in Iran which are continuing for 4 days. Anyways, as i predicted your course of action beforehand. There are also 2 other threads. 

Racism aganist Turks in iran

Racism against Turks in Iran

But as i know, Iranian users don't feel safe outside of the Iranian section. I opened one, in this section too.


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> My Sunni compatriot, no one curse dear people for Sunnis in Iran. We even respect Ayesha but...
> 
> Hazrat Khadih (PBUH) mother of Sayyedh Fatemah (PBUH) is the most dear woman for Prophet after his daughter. Also hazrat Ome Salameh ( PBUH) was a very good wife for Prophet.
> 
> 
> Here are some hadiths about very very bad behavior of Omar during life of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) in " Sahih Sunni " books:
> 
> This guy with such behavior can't be Imam of Muslims. His behavior has bothered Prophet and Ahlulbayt for numerous times during lifetime of holy Prophet.
> 
> با توجه به رواياتى كه در منابع اهل سنت آمده، موضوع خشنونت عمر بن خطاب در رفتار و كردارش، يكى از موضوعات مورد بحث در ميان محققان اسلامى است و در اين باره داستانهاى زيادى از رفتارهاى خشن او با مسلمانان صدر اسلام ذكر شده‌است.
> 
> اما مهمترين نكته‌اى جالب توجه كه در اين ميان به چشم مى‌خورد، ترس رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از رفتار عمر بن خطاب است كه در ضمن روايت معتبرى مطرح شده‌است.
> 
> اين قضيه را احمد بن حنبل در فضائل الصحابه با سند معتبر اين‌گونه آورده است:
> 
> [504] حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْقَطِيعِيُّ، قثنا مُوسَى بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ أَبُو عِيسَى الْمَسْرُوقِيُّ، قثنا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي يَحْيَى بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ، قَالَ: قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: لا أَزَالُ هَائِبَةً لِعُمَرَ بَعْدَ مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلي الله عليه وسلم صَنَعْتُ حَرِيرَةً وَعِنْدِي سَوْدَةُ بِنْتُ زَمْعَةَ جَالِسَةٌ، فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: كُلِي، فَقَالَتْ: لا أَشْتَهِي وَلا آكُلُ، فَقُلْتُ: لَتَأْكُلِنَّ أَوْ لأَلْطَخَنَّ وَجْهَكِ، فَلَطَخْتُ وَجْهَهَا، فَضَحِكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلي الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهَا، فَأَخَذْتُ مِنْهَا فَلَطَخْتُ وَجْهِي، وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ يَضْحَكُ، إِذْ سَمِعْنَا صَوْتًا جَاءَنَا يُنَادِي: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ: " قَوْمًا فَاغْسِلا وُجُوهَكُمَا، فَإِنَّ عُمَرَ دَاخِلٌ "، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: السَّلامُ عَلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ، السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ، أَأَدْخُلُ؟ فَقَالَ: " ادْخُلِ ادْخُلْ ".
> 
> عايشه مى‌گويد:‌ همواره از عمر بن خطاب مى‌ترسيدم بعد از اين‌كه ترس رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وسلم را از او ديدم. حريره درست كردم و نزد من سوده بنت زمعه (همسر ديگر رسول خدا)‌ نشسته بود به او گفتم: از آن بخور. او گفت: اشتها ندارم و نمى‌خورم . به او گفتم: از اين غذا تناول كن يا آن را به صورتت مى‌مالم. پس غذا را به صورت او ماليدم. پيامبر در حالى‌كه ميان من و او نشسته بود خنديد و از اين غذ گرفتم به صورت خودم هم ماليدم و رسول خدا همچنان مى‌خنديد. در اين هنگام صداى شنيديم كه مى‌گفت:‌ اى عبد الله بن عمر! رسول خدا فرمود:‌پا شويد صورتهايتان را بشوييد؛ چرا كه عمر وارد مى‌شود. عمر گفت: سلام بر تو اى رسول خدا و رحمت و بركات خدا بر تو باد. سلام برشما آيا وارد شوم؟ رسول خدا فرمود: وارد شو.
> 
> الشيباني، ابوعبد الله أحمد بن حنبل (متوفاى241هـ)، فضائل الصحابة، ج1، ص349، تحقيق د. وصي الله محمد عباس، ناشر: مؤسسة الرسالة - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1403هـ – 1983م.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابو يعلى موصلى اين روايت را با همان سند معتبر در كتاب «مسندش» اين‌گونه گزارش كرده‌است:
> 
> [4476] حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادٌ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ حَاطِبٍ، أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَتْ: أَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صلي الله عليه وسلم بِخَزِيرَةٍ قَدْ طَبَخْتُهَا لَهُ، فَقُلْتُ لِسَوْدَةَ وَالنَّبِيُّ صلي الله عليه وسلم بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهَا: كُلِي، فَأَبَتْ، فَقُلْتُ: لَتَأْكُلِنَّ، أَوْ لأُلَطِّخَنَّ وَجْهَكِ، فَأَبَتْ، فَوَضَعْتُ يَدِي فِي الْخَزِيرَةِ، فَطَلَيْتُ وَجْهَهَا، فَضَحِكَ النَّبِيُّ صلي الله عليه وسلم فَوَضَعَ بِيَدِهِ لَهَا، وَقَالَ لَهَا: " الْطَخِي وَجْهَهَا "، فَضَحِكَ النَّبِيُّ صلي الله عليه وسلم لَهَا، فَمَرَّ عُمَرُ، فَقَالَ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ ! يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ ! فَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ سَيَدْخُلُ، فَقَالَ: قُومَا فَاغْسِلا وُجُوهَكُمَا "، فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَمَا زِلْتُ أَهَابُ عُمَرَ لِهَيْبَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلي الله عليه وسلم.
> 
> عايشه مى‌گويد: من غذايى را پخته و خدمت پيامبر خدا صلى الله عليه وآله آوردم. به سوده (همسر ديگر آن حضرت) كه رسول خدا ميان من و او فاصله شده بود نيز تعارف كردم. سوده از خوردن غذايى كه من پخته بودم خوددارى كرد به او گفتم:‌ از اين غذا تناول كن يا آن را به صورتت مى‌مالم. او دوباره خود دارى كرد. من دست در ميان غذا بردم و به صورت او ماليدم. پيامبر از اين مسأله خنديد و به سوده دستور داد كه او نيز همين كار را با من انجام دهد. در همين زمان عمر بن خطاب از كنار منزل رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله عبور كرد و گفت: اى عبد الله اى عبد الله! رسول خدا گمان كرد كه او وارد خانه مى‌شود. رسول خدا به آن دو فرمود:‌ پا شويد صورت هاى تان را بشوييد. عايشه مى‌گويد: از روزى كه ديدم رسول خدا از قيافه و هيبت عمر بن خطاب ترسيد، هميشه از عمر مى‌ترسيدم .
> 
> أبو يعلي الموصلي التميمي، أحمد بن علي بن المثني (متوفاى307 هـ)، مسند أبي يعلي، ج7، ص449، تحقيق: حسين سليم أسد، ناشر: دار المأمون للتراث - دمشق، الطبعة: الأولى، 1404 هـ – 1984م.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> در منابع روايى ديگر اهل سنت،‌ پايان روايت با كلمات «اياه» و يا «منه» ختم شده و صريح در اين است كه عايشه بعد از اين‌كه رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از عمر بن خطاب ترسيده، دائماً مى‌ترسيده‌است:
> 
> فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَمَا زِلْتُ أَهَابُ عُمَرَ لِهَيْبَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلي الله عليه وسلم اياه.
> 
> ابن عساكر الدمشقي الشافعي، أبي القاسم علي بن الحسن إبن هبة الله بن عبد الله،(متوفاى571هـ)، تاريخ مدينة دمشق وذكر فضلها وتسمية من حلها من الأماثل، ج44، ص90، تحقيق: محب الدين أبي سعيد عمر بن غرامة العمري، ناشر: دار الفكر - بيروت - 1995.
> 
> جامع الاحاديث السيوطي، جلال الدين أبو الفضل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر (متوفاى911هـ)، جامع الاحاديث (الجامع الصغير وزوائده والجامع الكبير)، ج13، ص302، و ج18، ص74، طبق برنامه الجامع الكبير.
> 
> الهندي، علاء الدين علي المتقي بن حسام الدين (متوفاى975هـ)، كنز العمال في سنن الأقوال والأفعال، ج12، ص265، تحقيق: محمود عمر الدمياطي، ناشر: دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1419هـ - 1998م.
> 
> هشام بن عمار سلمى روايت را با همان سند نقل كرده اما طبق گزارش او سخن عايشه هم در ابتداى روايت و هم در انتهاى آن تكرار شده است:
> 
> 125 - ثنا سَعِيدٌ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ قَالَ: قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: لَا أَزَالُ لِعُمَرَ هَائِبَةً بَعْدَ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَتْ: صَنَعْتُ حَرِيرَةً فَجِئْتُ بِهَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَهُوَ جَالِسٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ سَوْدَةَ، فَقُلْتُ لَهَا: كُلِي، قَالَتْ: مَا أَنَا بِذَائِقَتِهَا، قُلْتُ: وَاللَّهِ لَتَأْكُلِنَّ، أَوْ لَأُلَطِّخَنَّ بِهَا وَجْهَكِ، فَجَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَضْحَكُ، ثُمَّ خَفَضَ بِرُكْبَتِهِ لَهَا، يَسْتَقِيدُ مِنِّي، فَأَخَذْتُ مِنَ الصَّحْفَةِ شَيْئًا فَمَسَحْتُ بِوَجْهِي، فَجَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَضْحَكُ، فَسَمِعْنَا صَوْتَ عُمَرَ أَتَانَا مِنْ قُبَاءٍ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ، قَالَتْ: فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «قُومَا فَاغْسِلَا عَنْ وُجُوهِكُمَا، فَإِنَّ عُمَرَ دَاخِلٌ» ، قَالَتْ: فَقُمْنَا فَغَسَلْنَا عَنْ وُجُوهِنَا، فَجَاءَ عُمَرُ، فَوَقَفَ عَلَى الْبَابِ، فَقَالَ: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ وَرَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ، أَدْخُلُ؟ فَقِيلَ: ادْخُلْ، قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَلَا أَزَالُ لِعُمَرَ هَائِبَةً بَعْدَ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ
> 
> السلمي، هشام بن عمار بن نصير بن ميسرة بن أبان (متوفاي246هـ)، حديث هشام بن عمار، ج1، ص246، تحقيق: د. عبد الله بن وكيل الشيخ، دار النشر: دار اشبيليا - السعودية ، الطبعة: الأولى1419هـ - 1999م
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *اعتبار روايت از نظر سند*
> 
> روايت فوق از نظر سند در نزد علماى اهل سنت معتبر است. در اينجا به متن تصحيح سندى آنها اشاره مى‌كنيم:
> 
> ابوبكر هيثمى در كتاب «مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد» سند روايت را حسن دانسته و بعد از نقل روايت مى‌نويسد:
> 
> .... قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَمَا زِلْتُ أَهَابُ عُمَرَ لِهَيْبَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ». رَوَاهُ أَبُو يَعْلَى، وَرِجَالُهُ رِجَالُ الصَّحِيحِ خَلَا مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ عَلْقَمَةَ، وَحَدِيثُهُ حَسَنٌ.
> 
> اين روايت را ابو يعلى نقل كرده و رجالش صحيح رجال صحيح هستند جز محمد بن عمرو بن علقمه و روايت او حسن است.
> 
> الهيثمي، ابوالحسن علي بن أبي بكر (متوفاى807 هـ)، مجمع الزوائد ومنبع الفوائد، ج4، ص316، ناشر: دار الريان للتراث/‏ دار الكتاب العربي - القاهرة، بيروت – 1407هـ.
> 
> صالحى شامى نيز در كتاب «سبل الهدى والرشاد فى سيرة خير العباد»، روى تصحيح سندى هيثمى تأكيد كرده و در همان ابتدا خيال همه را از جهت سندى راحت كرده‌است:
> 
> وروى ابن عساكر، وأبو يعلى، برجال الصحيح، غير محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة، قال الهيثمي: وحديثه حسن عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحريرة قد طبختها ، فقلت لسودة، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيني وبينها: كلي، فأبت أن تأكل، فقلت: لتأكلين أو لألطخن وجهك، فأبت فوضعت يدي فيها، فلطختها، وطليت وجهها فوضع فخذه لها وقال لها: (لطخي وجهها) فلطخت وجهي، فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فمر عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه فقال: يا عبد الله، فظن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سيدخل، فقال: (قوما، فاغسلا وجوهكما)، فما زلت أهاب عمر لهيبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه.
> 
> الصالحي الشامي، محمد بن يوسف (متوفاى942هـ)، سبل الهدي والرشاد في سيرة خير العباد، ج7، ص114،‌ تحقيق: عادل أحمد عبد الموجود وعلي محمد معوض، ناشر: دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1414هـ.
> 
> ايشان در جاى ديگر از همان كتابش دوباره به حسن بودن سند روايت تأكيد مى‌نمايد و مى‌نويسد:
> 
> وروى النسائي وأبو بكر الشافعي وأبو يعلى وسنده حسن عن عائشة - رضي الله تعالى عنها - قالت : زارتنا سودة يوما ، فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيني وبينها فأتيت بحريرة فقلت لها : كلي ، فأبت ، فقلت لتأكلين وإلا لطخت وجهك ، فأبت ، فأخذت من القصعة شيئا ، فلطخت به وجهها فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورفع رجله من حجرها ، وقال الطخي وجهها فأخذت شيئا من القصعة فلطخت به وجهي ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضحك فمر عمر فنادى ، يا عبد الله يا عبد الله فظن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سيدخل فقال: قوما فاغسلا وجوهكما قالت عائشة : فما زلت أهاب عمر لهيبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> 
> نسائى،‌ ابوبكر شافعى و ابو يعلى روايت را با سند حسن از عايشه نقل كرده است كه عايشه مى‌گويد: ....
> 
> الصالحي الشامي، محمد بن يوسف (متوفاى942هـ)، سبل الهدي والرشاد في سيرة خير العباد، ج9، ص70،‌ تحقيق: عادل أحمد عبد الموجود وعلي محمد معوض، ناشر: دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1414هـ.
> 
> با توجه به متن سخنان فوق، اين روايت حسن و در نهايت معتبر است.
> 
> *دلالت روايت:*
> 
> از نظر دلالى نيز اين روايت صريح در اين است‌كه رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از عمر بن خطاب مى‌ترسيده به گونه‌اى ترس آن حضرت باعث سلب امنيت خاطر عايشه وترس او از ناحيه عمر شده‌است.
> 
> همانطورى‌كه در ابتدا اشاره كرديم،‌ خشونت در عمر يك صفت ذاتى او است و نمونه‌هاى از بروز خشونت او قبل از اسلام در مورد آزار و اذيت تازه مسلمانان و بعد از اسلام در منابع اهل سنت وجود دارد.
> 
> و روايتى كه در صحيح مسلم از رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله در مورد خشونت عمر بن خطاب نقل شده قابل تأمل است:
> 
> .... قَالَ: يَا أَبَا الطُّفَيْلِ مَا يَقُولُ هَذَا؟ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ ذَلِكَ يَا ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ عَذَابًا عَلَى أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ....
> 
> [اي پسر خطاب! براي اصحاب رسول اكرم (صلي الله عليه و آله و سلم) مايه عذاب نباش]
> 
> صحیح مسلم ج3 ص1696 المؤلف: مسلم بن الحجاج أبو الحسن القشيري النيسابوري (المتوفى: 261هـ)، المحقق: محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي، الناشر: دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت، عدد الأجزاء: 5 .
> 
> سنن أبي داود ج4 ص346 المؤلف: أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث بن إسحاق بن بشير بن شداد بن عمرو الأزدي السَِّجِسْتاني (المتوفى: 275هـ)، المحقق: محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد، الناشر: المكتبة العصرية، صيدا - بيروت، عدد الأجزاء: 4 .
> 
> الاستذكار ج8 ص478 المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد البر بن عاصم النمري القرطبي (المتوفى: 463هـ)، تحقيق: سالم محمد عطا، محمد علي معوض، الناشر: دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت، الطبعة: الأولى، 1421 - 2000، عدد الأجزاء: 9 .
> 
> التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد ج3 ص195 المؤلف: أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد البر بن عاصم النمري القرطبي (المتوفى: 463هـ)، تحقيق: مصطفى بن أحمد العلوي , محمد عبد الكبير البكري، الناشر: وزارة عموم الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية - المغرب، عام النشر: 1387 هـ، عدد الأجزاء: 24 .
> 
> المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج ج14 ص132 المؤلف: أبو زكريا محيي الدين يحيى بن شرف النووي (المتوفى: 676هـ)، الناشر: دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت، الطبعة: الثانية، 1392، عدد الأجزاء: 18 (في 9 مجلدات)
> 
> فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري ج11 ص129 المؤلف: أحمد بن علي بن حجر أبو الفضل العسقلاني الشافعي، الناشر: دار المعرفة - بيروت، ،1379، رقم كتبه وأبوابه وأحاديثه: محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي، قام بإخراجه وصححه وأشرف على طبعه: محب الدين الخطيب، عليه تعليقات العلامة: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز، عدد الأجزاء: 13 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> با در نظر داشت سخن عايشه، نكته قابل و مورد توجه اين است‌كه اگر عمر بن خطاب در مورد ديگر مسلمانان اين‌گونه خشن بوده قابل توجيه است؛ اما سؤال اين است كه ترس رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از او كه مستفاد اين روايت حسن است، چگونه قابل توجيه خواهد بود؟
> 
> حال چگونه ممكن است كه رسول خدا صلى الله عليه وآله از عمر ترسيده باشد در حالى‌كه خداوند متعال مى‌فرمايد كه تنها بايد از او ترسيد؛‌ چنانچه در آيه ذيل آمده است:
> 
> الَّذينَ يُبَلِّغُونَ رِسالاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَخْشَوْنَهُ وَلا يَخْشَوْنَ أَحَداً إِلاَّ اللَّهَ وَكَفى‏ بِاللَّهِ حَسيبا. (الأحزاب/39)
> 
> كسانى كه پيامهاى خدا را مى ‏رسانند و از او مى‏ ترسند و از هيچ كس جز او نمى‏ ترسند، خدا براى حساب‏كردن اعمالشان كافى است.
> 
> 
> Sonnat.net in English, Farsi and Urdu.
> 
> سنت،سنت نبوی،عقاید اهل سنت و جماعت، ،شیعه و سنی،پاسخ به شبهات،مناظره شیعه و سنی



Why do you think you know more about the qualities of Omar than Mohammad himself?



Sinan said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about Emotions but about the protests in Iran which are continuing for 4 days. Anyways, as i predicted your course of action beforehand. There are also 2 other threads.
> 
> Racism aganist Turks in iran
> 
> Racism against Turks in Iran
> 
> But as i know, Iranian users don't feel safe outside of the Iranian section. I opened one, in this section too.



Well, good, post about it in the Turkish forum and all of you can have fun with each other and insult Iranians.

But don't troll here. Protests happen in any country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> insult Iranians.


We are not like you.


Madali said:


> But don't troll here. Protests happen in any country.


I know, we had Gezi Protests and able discuss it in the Turkish section. No mod, locked the thread by the claim of "protests being non-sense."



Madali said:


> But don't troll here.


Mate, drop with the non-sense "Sinan is trolling in the Iranian section."

Either drop it or let's together carry this issue to mods. Let them decide and be respectful to their decision....what do you say ?


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about Emotions but about the protests in Iran which are continuing for 4 days. Anyways, as i predicted your course of action beforehand. There are also 2 other threads.
> 
> Racism aganist Turks in iran
> 
> Racism against Turks in Iran
> 
> But as i know, Iranian users don't feel safe outside of the Iranian section. I opened one, in this section too.


You turks created 3 threads about these protests in 3 various sections! Creating multi threads with the same topic in various sections is absolutely against forum's laws and you created that bullshit thread in two sections before serpentine closed that!

There was some protests in Iran, like tens protests in various countries of the world in every week and your bullshits and lies about Iranians in that thread aren't acceptlabe. I don't really know why serpentine just closed that and didn't delete!

You're poisoning this forum with your sectarian bullcraps I really doubt that you're older 14 years.

PS. You racist Turks have killed 150,000 Kurds since 55 years ago in Kurdistan of turnkey while no Iranian has ever been killed in our Azari cities. Because Iranians aren't racist against their compatriot Azaris but Turks are badly racist against Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> You turks created 3 threads about these protests in various section! Creating multi threads with the same topic in various sections is absolutely against forum's laws and you created that rubbish thread in two sections before serpentine closed that thread!
> 
> There was some protests in Iran, like tens protests in various countries of the world in every week! and your idiotic bullshits and lies about Iranians aren't acceptlabe. I don't really know why serpentine just closed that and didn't delete!


Man tou section ouna nemitoonam beram . ye thread dar mored korda bezan damet garm 

thread dorost o hesabi ha !! bebinam che mikoni . moderator ha ham mention kon .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> Man tou section ouna nemitoonam beram . ye thread dar mored korda bezan damet garm
> 
> thread dorost o hesabi ha !! bebinam che mikoni . moderator ha ham mention kon .




Hey bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Hey bro


Sup bro !!!

Couldn't believe my eyes when i see your name in "Alert" box 

where have you been doc ? missed you A LOT .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> Man tou section ouna nemitoonam beram . ye thread dar mored korda bezan damet garm
> 
> thread dorost o hesabi ha !! bebinam che mikoni . moderator ha ham mention kon .


I'm banned in either turkish and ME sections since 4 months ago. I don't remember that I've had more than 5 posts in turkish (I don't give a flying fuk) section but due to this reason "protection the section" I'm banned. In ME I had a war against wahhabis and since then I'm banned. (more than 5 months ago)

Chera unja! Haminjam mishe zad! Kurds are Iranians! Manam unja banam. Age dust dari tu hamin section bezan, vali be nazare man, ma age hamchin kari bokonim be noee be ghalalm'daade turka darbare turk budane azariha rasmiat midim.

Sanian dadashe golam, man dige khaste shodam enghad tu in forum vaghtamo vase pakistani va baghiyeye kharejia talaf kardam. 

Wish the best lucks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> Sup bro !!!
> 
> Couldn't believe my eyes when i see your name in "Alert" box
> 
> where have you been doc ? missed you A LOT .



Hehe yeah I've been very bad at keeping touch. :/
Well this is my last semester and Ive been working myself to death with 24-hour shifts 
But I get a lot of money 

I hope to get a lot more time after school is done, come January. Then life begins 
How are you dadash? 
Missed you as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Hehe yeah I've been very bad at keeping touch. :/
> Well this is my last semester and Ive been working myself to death with 24-hour shifts
> But I get a lot of money
> 
> I hope to get a lot more time after school is done, come January. Then life begins
> How are you dadash?
> Missed you as well


oh well , you deserve the money doctor joon . keep up the good work bro 

proud of you like crazy 

i'm good tnx . i am taking cardio classes and it's been really really fun  cardio is sooo easy man . i mean you can master the thing in 1 month . 

its just a freaking routine . ACS , decompensated HF and compensated HF , congentital disorders and myopathies . 

study that , and you're 100% ready for your journey as a GP .

wazzup with your non-work like ? everything ok ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> You turks created 3 threads about these protests in 3 various sections! Creating multi threads with the same topic in various sections is absolutely against* forum's laws* and you created that bullshit thread in two sections before serpentine closed that bullshit thread!


Is it really ??? Show me the rule then ?



2800 said:


> here was some protests in Iran, like tens protests in various countries of the world in every week and your bullshits and lies about Iranians in that thread aren't acceptlabe. I don't really know why serpentine just closed that and didn't delete!


1-) That was not my claims. But the article's....we all should accept PressTV's articles but none other, right ?
2-) You don't see often protests on a such scale and about racism.



2800 said:


> Uou're poisoning this forum with your sectarian bullcraps I really doubt that you're older 14 years.


Whenever you disagree with me. You accuse me by being sectarian and trolling. You know, accusing someone without any proof is slander.



2800 said:


> PS. You racist Turks have killed 150,000 Kurds since 55 years ago in Kurdistan of turnkey while no Iranian has ever been killed in our Azari cities.


Accusations with zero base.


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> وام برای واردات! دلار 3545 تومن، کمربنداتونو سفت کنید
> 
> *یک روز پس از انکار وزیر؛ فروش خودروهای چینی هم با وام ۲۵ میلیونی آغاز شد*


دولت تدبیر و امید رفسنجایی و دار و دسته ی احمقش ترر زدن به این کشور! زحمات 12 سال ایستادگی رو تو زمینه ی هسته ای با لبخندهای احمقانه یه شبه به باد دادن! چندین تن اوراانیوم غنی شده رو فرستادن خارج به جاش چند کیلو، 70 اگه اشتباه نکنم نگه داشتن.

شهر در امن و امان است ماهم نیاز به اورانیوم غنی شده نداریم چون اصلا دشمن نداریم !! تف به ذات روحانی و دار و دستش و پیر کفتار کند ذهن رفسنجانی.

اینم از دستاوردای اقتصادی و خوروهای چینی و نکبت تو کشور ! خدا شر روحانی و دارو دستش رو کم کنه!

بزرگترین ضربات رو به کشورها همواره در طول تاریخ آدم های ساده لوح و احمق خودی زدن نه دشمن!


@JEskandari

Ah the site gets offline!


Sinan said:


> Is it really ??? Show me the rule then ?


Creating 3 threads with same subject is against forum's laws.

@WebMaster



Sinan said:


> 1-) That was not my claims. But the article's....we all should accept PressTV's articles but none other, right ?
> 2-) You don't see often protests on a such scale and about racism.



Claiming that 40 million Iranians are turk is bullshit. Telling they're oppressed and are getting killed bla bal bla ..... for a long time is another bullshit. We don't have such thing in Iran as a big and multi culture country.


Sinan said:


> Whenever you disagree with me. You accuse me by being sectarian and trolling. You know, accusing someone without any proof is slander.


You're the most sectarian member that I've ever seen in this forum. You troll about Azaris and tell Azerbaijan of Iran doesn't belong to Iran. Azaris aren't Iranians.....

Stop your childish behavior and rants. Azerbaijan of Iran belongs to Iran since thousands years ago and it was ALWAYS as Iran's.


Sinan said:


> Accusations with zero base.


No bases ???

Kurds and the Armenian Genocide

STATISTICS OF TURKEY'S GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER

List of massacres in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dersim massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Human rights of Kurdish people in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Creating 3 threads about protests in Iran is against forum's laws.
> 
> @WebMaster



In different sections. To access different user groups.



2800 said:


> Claiming that 40 million Iranians are turk is bullshit. Telling they're oppressed and are getting killed bla bal bla ..... for a long time is another bullshit. We don't have such thing in Iran as a big and multi culture country.


So, you say....




2800 said:


> You're the most sectarian member that I've ever seen in this forum. You troll about Azaris and tell Azerbaijan of Iran doesn't belong to Iran. Azaris aren't Iranians.....


Look pal, past your non-sense. You should first learn the meaning of "sectarian"...seriously, learn the meaning of the word.



2800 said:


> No bases ???
> 
> Kurds and the Armenian Genocide
> 
> STATISTICS OF TURKEY'S GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> List of massacres in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Dersim massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Human rights of Kurdish people in Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Lies and all....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't wanna argue, particularly with you. We all know that some other members will join, you are all gonna swear at me together. Some of you will be banned and Serpentine will delete all of the conversations. So, let's cut it here....on a second thought, say the last word yourself, so that you can sleep better.


----------



## EagleEyes

Sinan said:


> In different sections. To access different user groups.



You can only have one thread. No need to create multiple threads for different groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

> @Sinan: "Mate, we have a saying." Be close to Allah and be far away from me."
> 
> I don't want anything from Iran, they should just treat our ethnic brothers fair. We want nothing more from them."



Racism against Turks in Iran | Page 2

@haviZsultan

Mate Azaris are Medes Iranians. They have no connection with central asian Turks or Mongols.
Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haviZsultan ask any Azeri "Are you Turkic or Iranic"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> You don't see often protests on a such scale and about racism


First these protests are targeted at a TV program for kids in which an AZERI presenter made stupid jokes... Azeris are not Turk as you wish they were.. They are Iranian Shia... The sooner you get over with this the better life you have

Second, There is no such protests on SSSSUCHHH scale!!! what an scale!! Iran has 20 millions Iranian Azeris and the whole protests are not more than a thousand... BTW, you seem to forgot or don't like to remember Nation-Wide protests of black brothers and killings of them by your beloved dream land (United Stupids of America)!!

Stop trying to show your sick obsession with Iran... Iran is a very civilized nation... we got over ethnic bullcrrrap and learned to be just Iranians since thousands of years, long before Mongul Turks arrive in Anatolia in 11th century! This Kurd, Turk stuff only works with backward nations like Turkey... Azeris are a big part of Iran... They are formed the most important positions of Iran... even the leader is an IRanian Azeri...

I ounce asked a Tabrizi Azeri friend of mine if there are many Azeris like those you see in this protests... He said" They are not %0.01 of Azeris in Tabriz and they are from two layers in general... 1- semi-illiterate peasants who you can convince them in a minute that they are in fact Australian aboriginals and they are kidnapped by aliens... 2- Those are clearly waged (rewarded) by some backward regional secret services (what a secret service!!)

Please be self-respected and KEEP your Turk style logic to your brothers in Turkish section and stop checking Iranian section 3 times an hour even before you go to toilet!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

It is really strange how defensive Persian memebrs can get when they try to deny the "Turkishness" of Azeris. Let's try to apply their logic on the Azeris of the Republic of Azerbejan. Had they not been freed by the Russian conquest, we would have the same Persian members today deny their ethnic peculiarity. Unfortunately, the Azeris in Güney Azerbejan were not as lucky as their brothers in Northern Azerbejan.


----------



## -SINAN-

Full Moon said:


> It is really strange how defensive Persian memebrs can get when they try to deny the "Turkishness" of Azeris. Let's try to apply their logic on the Azeris of the Republic of Azerbejan. Had they not been freed by the Russian conquest, we would have the same Persian members today deny their ethnic peculiarity. Unfortunately, the Azeris in Güney Azerbejan were not as lucky as their brothers in Northern Azerbejan.


İ don't argue much with these guys, they are indoctrinated by mullahs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> İ don't argue much with these guys, they are indoctrinated by mullahs.


Better than the people who are indoctrinated by pan donkyism ideology which was invented by a Jew

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Who are u indoctrinated by ? You're talking as if u live in a democratic country where people's votes actually count and not under the rule of your own mullahs

Yes . Th AKP mullahs . The same bad shit crazy people who are bros with ISIS and jerk eachother off every night.

Yeah ? Let's talk kurdish freedom shall we ? 40 million people in iran are azeri you moron . They literally own the country .

Yes there was a demonstration and yes it was peaceful. You know why ? Cause people express their opinions here freely . They don't get bombed afterwards like the people in eastern turkey do

Racism ? Yeah a kid's tv show said some stupid shit and they were dealt with immediately.

BooHoo moron .

People get bombed by your so called airforce for the crime of being from a different race .

Maybe you'd know about that if your shit hole didn't have the highest incarceration rate for journalists in the world

@Daneshmand @Serpentine @JEskandari @kollang

This dude is so excited by this event i think he might need a vagey-jay rejuvenating surgery for the blood overflow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> It is really strange how defensive Persian memebrs can get when they try to deny the "Turkishness" of Azeris. Let's try to apply their logic on the Azeris of the Republic of Azerbejan. Had they not been freed by the Russian conquest, we would have the same Persian members today deny their ethnic peculiarity. Unfortunately, the Azeris in Güney Azerbejan were not as lucky as their brothers in Northern Azerbejan.


The wahhabi animalistic logic 
How the Russians are liberators but at the same time they are invaders and occupiers in the other muslim nations in Caucasus??

again with your saudi donkey logic not just you but many Saudis who don't know shot about the Azeris make stupid statements 

First Azerbaijan with its name and cities and culture and history are persian

Second how did the Russians liberate them if the rulers of iran back the. were azeris??

Third the rulers of Azerbaijan were loyal to iran even after the russian occupation

Fourth the Azeri nationality was created by stalin that's when they started to say they are different nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The wahhabi animalistic logic
> How the Russians are liberators but at the same time they are invaders and occupiers in the other muslim nations in Caucasus??
> 
> again with your saudi donkey logic not just you but many Saudis who don't know shot about the Azeris make stupid statements
> 
> First Azerbaijan with its name and cities and culture and history are persian
> 
> Second how did the Russians liberate them if the rulers of iran back the. were azeris??
> 
> Third the rulers of Azerbaijan were loyal to iran even after the russian occupation
> 
> Fourth the Azeri nationality was created by stalin that's when they started to say they are different nation


Actually Azerbaijanis fought against Russia very badly. We have so many Azerbaijani martyres. If it wasn't retard Qajar rulers we could take back the terrrories that Russia had separated from Iran. Azaris fought against Russia very hardly.







Many of our contemporary Iranian heros are Azari.
Btw I will not put their pictures or wiki sources because it's just waste of time. Azaris have NEVER considered themselves as Turk.

They we're in war against foreign enemies especially Turks and Turkmens since Safavid Empire.

Safavid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Safavid battle against narrow-eyed Turkmens: [they carry this flag : Ya Ali Wallioh]






Dna tests clearly shows they're Iranic and have no connection with Turko Mongol people.






Though Middle Asian Turko-Mongols try to stick them to themselves is much idiotic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> they are indoctrinated by mullahs.


and you're paralyzed by deep delusions and lack of a sound logic...


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> Actually Azerbaijanis fought against Russia very badly. We have so many Azerbaijani martyres. If it wasn't retard Qajar rulers we could take back the terrrories that Russia had separated from Iran. Azaris fought against Russia very hardly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of our contemporary Iranian heros are Azari.
> Btw I will not put their pictures or wiki sources because it's just waste of time. Azaris have NEVER considered themselves as Turk.
> 
> They we're in war against foreign enemies especially Turks and Turkmens since Safavid Empire.
> 
> Safavid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Safavid battle against narrow-eyed Turkmens: [they carry this flag : Ya Ali Wallioh]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dna tests clearly shows they're Iranic and have no connection with Turko Mongol people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though Middle Asian Turko-Mongols try to stick them to themselves is much idiotic.



Why bother arguing when you can ask Azeri members themselfs. Its not for us to decide what they are or are not. Your words are meaningless compared to theirs. I doubt you even have the slighest credibility. But again thats for the Azeri members to decide.

@Azeri440 @Kamil_baku @ASQ-1918 @rmi5

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Azeri440

BordoEnes said:


> Why bother arguing when you can ask Azeri members themselfs. Its not for us to decide what they are or are not. Your words are meaningless compared to theirs. I doubt you even have the slighest credibility. But again thats for the Azeri members to decide.
> 
> @Azeri440 @Kamil_baku @ASQ-1918 @rmi5



why my opinion when you can get the opinion of Iranian Azeris?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BordoEnes

Azeri440 said:


> why my opinion when you can get the opinion of Iranian Azeris?
> 
> View attachment 270946

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

BordoEnes said:


> Why bother arguing when you can ask Azeri members themselfs. Its not for us to decide what they are or are not. Your words are meaningless compared to theirs. I doubt you even have the slighest credibility. But again thats for the Azeri members to decide.
> 
> @Azeri440 @Kamil_baku @ASQ-1918 @rmi5


OK let's ask them they consider themselves Iranians or Mongol.
@rmi5 @SOHEIL @haman10 @like_a_boss @AShkan and others ...


----------



## Azeri440

.


haman10 said:


> Who are u indoctrinated by ? You're talking as if u live in a democratic country where people's votes actually count and not under the rule of your own mullahs
> 
> Yes . Th AKP mullahs . The same bad shit crazy people who are bros with ISIS and jerk eachother off every night.
> 
> Yeah ? Let's talk kurdish freedom shall we ? 40 million people in iran are azeri you moron . They literally own the country .
> 
> Yes there was a demonstration and yes it was peaceful. You know why ? Cause people express their opinions here freely . They don't get bombed afterwards like the people in eastern turkey do
> 
> Racism ? Yeah a kid's tv show said some stupid shit and they were dealt with immediately.
> 
> BooHoo moron .
> 
> People get bombed by your so called airforce for the crime of being from a different race .
> 
> Maybe you'd know about that if your shit hole didn't have the highest incarceration rate for journalists in the world
> 
> @Daneshmand @Serpentine @JEskandari @kollang
> 
> This dude is so excited by this event i think he might need a vagey-jay rejuvenating surgery for the blood overflow




false , that's actually Iran

source - 2014 prison census: 221 journalists jailed worldwide - Committee to Protect Journalists

Turkey is ahead of Iran in every way , from quality of life to level of freedom

if you think Turkey is a sh*thole , what do you consider yours ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> OK let's ask them! @rmi5 @SOHEIL @haman10 @like a boss and others ...



Haman is Kurdish and i dont ever recall Soheil being Azeri.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Azeri440 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> false , that's actually Iran
> 
> source - 2014 prison census: 221 journalists jailed worldwide - Committee to Protect Journalists
> 
> Turkey is ahead of Iran in every way , from life of quality to level of freedom
> 
> if you think Turkey is a sh*thole , what do you consider yours ?


Well turkey is $hithole. They show shiny and beautiful pictures but in reality they're poor, ugly and messy. Only some parts of Istanbul, Ankara and some other cities look nice. Turkey is not just some rich parts of Istanbul and Ankara.


BordoEnes said:


> Haman is Kurdish and i dont ever recall Soheil being Azeri.


Haman is an Azari from one of his parents. All of Iranian members that I've tagged are azari. @rmi5 was a bit pan turk but after a while he became one of the most haters of Turks... Many Iranian members here are Azari but they don't give a crap about Turkey.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

2800 said:


> Well turkey is $hithole. They show shiny and beautiful pictures but in reality they're poor, ugly and messy. Only some parts of Istanbul, Ankara and some other cities look nice. Turkey is not just some rich parts of Istanbul and Ankara.



Like I said , Turkey is in far better shape than Iran , they have much higher GDP per capita,average wage per month , quality of life , level of freedom , level of infrastructure and etc. 

and Like I said , if you consider Turkey a sh*thole , a country in much better shape than yours
what do you consider your country?



2800 said:


> Haman is an Azari from one of his parents. All of Iranian members that I've tagged are azari. @rmi5 was a bit pan turk but after a while he became one of the most haters of Turks... Many Iranian members here are Azari but they don't give a crap about Turkey.lol



Lol , you obviously lack common sense 
@rmi5 hates the government of Turkey not the people , big difference

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Azeri440 said:


> Lol , you obviously lack common sense
> @rmi5 hates the government of Turkey not the people , big difference


Ironically rmi was the first one to talk about ''Persian racism'' in PDF be it in Shahs era or Mullahs, now the way he was talking about it seemed exaggerated but i think its funny to take him as reference to say that everything is allright in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Azeri440 said:


> Like I said , Turkey is in far better shape than Iran , they have much higher GDP per capita,average wage per month , quality of life , level of freedom , level of infrastructure and etc.
> 
> and Like I said , if you consider Turkey a sh*thole , a country in much better shape than yours
> what do you consider your country?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol , you obviously lack common sense
> @rmi5 hates the government of Turkey not the people , big difference


Rants.....

Turkey is 61 th and Iran 70 th.

List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(_despite 36 years sanctions_)

Level of freedom is rants. They're killing Kurds everyday. Sunltan erdogan suppress his opponents. They are the first prison of journalists. They have very dreadful prisons. They arrests Kurds if they sing their national song. etc ...

Quality of life is nonsense. Iran has the cheapest Gas and Gasoline in the world while turkey has "the most expensive" in the world ! Water and electricity in Iran is very cheap in turkey is very expensive and turkey import electricy from it's neighbor countries. etc ...

One of my relatatives have been to turrkey for a month in 10 years ago, the pictures that he showed from turkey was like some parts of Afghanistan! Turkey as a 80 million country is not just shiny parts of Istanbul and Ankara.

About @rmi5 he was badly against Turks and suggested Iranians to put all of turks in ignore list! He was very angry about turksih racism against Kurds and brainwashed racist turks ...

I'll not waste my time for turks anymore.

PS. @jammersat is a retard immigrant Afghan troll. He's not an Iranian. No one should take his rants serious.


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> Rants.....
> 
> Turkey is 61 th and Iran 70 th.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (_despite 36 years sanctions_)
> 
> Level of freedom is rants. They're killing Kurds everyday. Sunltan erdogan suppress his opponents. They are the first prison of journalists. They have very dreadful prisons. They arrests Kurds if they sing their national song. etc ...
> 
> Quality of life is nonsense. Iran has the cheapest Gas and Gasoline in the world while turkey has "the most expensive" in the world ! Water and electricity is very cheap in Iran while turkey import electricy from it's neighbor countries. etc ...
> 
> One of my parents have been to turrkey for a month, the pictures that he showed from usuall life in turkey was like some parts of Afghanistan! Turkey as a 80 million country is not just shiny parts of Istanbul and Ankara.
> 
> About @rmi5 he was badly against Turks and suggested Iranians to put all of turks in ignore list! He was very angry about turksih racism against Kurds and brainwashed turks...



- Iran has been fighting PJAK for about a decade now and its still ongoing. How is it that you are so quick to say we are killing Kurds yet by your logic Iran is doing the same. Also funny how you talk about Turkey oppresing the Kurdish language while Iran has completely banned the use of the Azeri language. How much of a hypocrite sack of shitt can one be  Litterally all the things you have mentioned, are the things Iran is doing RIGHT NOW.

- I'm sorry but are you so ignorant that you think that standard of living is defined by the prices of Gas/Oil/Electricity of ones country then you are truelly a hillbilly.

- Turkey is a piece of heaven. Focus on your own slumbs and shittholes within your country, instead of opening your mouth about Turkey. 

- Lets stop talking about rmi5 already. From what i can recall he left the forum temporarly or permanent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

2800 said:


> Rants.....
> 
> Turkey is 61 th and Iran 70 th.
> 
> List of countries by GDP (PPP) per capita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (_despite 36 years sanctions_)
> 
> Level of freedom is rants. They're killing Kurds everyday. Sunltan erdogan suppress his opponents. They are the first prison of journalists. They have very dreadful prisons. They arrests Kurds if they sing their national song. etc ...
> 
> Quality of life is nonsense. Iran has the cheapest Gas and Gasoline in the world while turkey has "the most expensive" in the world ! Water and electricity is very cheap in Iran while turkey import electricy from it's neighbor countries. etc ...
> 
> One of my parents have been to turrkey for a month, the pictures that he showed from usuall life in turkey was like some parts of Afghanistan! Turkey as a 80 million country is not just shiny parts of Istanbul and Ankara.
> 
> About @rmi5 he was badly against Turks and suggested Iranians to put all of turks in ignore list! He was very angry about turksih racism against Kurds and brainwashed turks...



that's PPP , no one cares about the PPP

look at nominal , and you will get a 2x difference between Turkish and Iranian GDP per capita

you say 36 years of sanctions , Iran is one of the few lucky countries in the world to have such massive amount of natural resources , it's your government's incompetence not the sanctions fault for a lack of proper economy

Turkey doesn't have the advantages Iran has and is surrounded by failed states , yet manages to have a well developed and developing economy.

talks volume doesn't it

yes basic necessities like that are cheaper in Iran, since they are produced in the freaking country
but average Turk makes more than an average Iranian , see the difference?


oh yes these "my parents" , " I have been to Turkey" comments , these comments mean nothing
there are numbers such average GDP per capita , level of development , quality of life , those are the things that have actual meanings

you can travel to poor neighborhoods in US and Europe , and think "what a sh*thole"

at the end of the day , Turkey gets more than 30,000,000 people annually to appreciate the beauty of the country



xenon54 said:


> Ironically rmi was the first one to talk about ''Persian racism'' in PDF be it in Shahs era or Mullahs, now the way he was talking about it seemed exaggerated but i think its funny to take him as reference to say that everything is allright in Iran.



he even had an avatar of complete Azerbaijan , including South Azerbaijan
so yes , I don't think he was the best example for him to mention

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Azeri440 said:


> that's PPP , no one cares about the PPP
> 
> look at nominal , and you will get a 2x difference between Turkish and Iranian GDP per capita
> 
> you say 36 years of sanctions , Iran is one of the few lucky countries in the world to have such massive amount of natural resources , it's your government's incompetence not the sanctions fault for a lack of proper economy
> 
> Turkey doesn't have the advantages Iran has and is surrounded by failed states , yet manages to have a well developed and developing economy.
> 
> talks volume doesn't it
> 
> yes basic necessities like that are cheaper in Iran, since they are produced in the freaking country
> but average Turk makes more than an average Iranian , see the difference?
> 
> 
> oh yes these "my parents" , " I have been to Turkey" comments , these comments mean nothing
> there are numbers such average GDP per capita , level of development , quality of life , those are the things that have actual meanings
> 
> you can travel to poor neighborhoods in US and Europe , and think "what a sh*thole"
> 
> at the end of the day , Turkey gets more than 30,000,000 people annually to appreciate the beauty of the country
> 
> 
> 
> he even had an avatar of complete Azerbaijan , including South Azerbaijan
> so yes , I don't think he was the best example for him to mention


I said I'll waste my time for turks anymore. Just this part " Turkey gets more than 30,000,000 people annually to appreciate the beauty of the country " and Iran gets 8,000,000 and the number is increasing everyday now what ?

I'm in contact with @rmi5, he was pro turkey in the beginning but he become extremely against turks. He became a Safavid lover and hated Turks and Ottomans too much! I will contact him to become online and show his massive love for the turks!


----------



## Azeri440

2800 said:


> I said I'll waste my time for turks anymore. Just this part " Turkey gets more than 30,000,000 people annually to appreciate the beauty of the country " and Iran gets 8,000,000 and the number is increasing everyday now what ?
> 
> I'm in contact with @rmi5, he was pro turkey in the beginning but he become extremely against turks. He became a Safavid lover and hated Turks and Ottomans too much! I will contact him to become online and show his massive love for the turks!



because you say your parents thought Turkey was a sh*thole , yet Turkey is one of the most visited countries on the planet.

and it's fine if you wanna ignore comments my comments , I believe I made my point with facts anyway.


----------



## jammersat

If iran today is a craphole its the result of all the incompetent tork dynasties that have been ruling iran for a 1000 years now , qajar , pahlavai and also the IR included , they have actually done a survey and most IR bureaucrats are torks ! i will try to find and post the link here


----------



## Aramagedon

jammersat said:


> If iran today is a craphole


Get lost Afghani addict. Stop using shit too much.
Use your money for better things.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey "torks" & "paaaarsis" calm the Fuk down ... Why are you whining over dumb things ! Peace on brothers ... Don't fight.. 

We are all neighbours .. Living with eachother for centuries .. So quiet bitchin n hating ... !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Azeri440 said:


> to appreciate the beauty of the country


I confirm this fact... Turkey has countless tourists coming to appreciate whore houses, drinking alcohol and all other sorts of anit-Muslim shitt and le us not forget the recent hidden beauty of attracting thousands of Takfiri terrorists who come to their dream land where they can be a savage takfiri beheader, go to Syria, kill as many and then again come back to Turkey living or transiting in open daylight.... Turkey only seems a good place to naive, illiterate people... You wanna know what a place it is to live? Ask millions of them living under hardship in every corner of Turkey... Ask Tens of millions of Kurds in Eastern, Southern and North Eastern Turkey... Ask those who really saw Turkey through wasting a whole 6-month backpack trip around it!! Turkey is just another middle eastern backward shitthole... There are two types of ME shiitholes... those who are not afraid of showing their reality while working hard to have better tomorrow... Those who invest innocent money of the people into propaganda show in order to look advanced while their whole society is rotten and poor from inside out...

As a person who backpacked Turkey... Been there for over 50 times in different stages of its misery, I must say... Turkey is just another Egypt with only more whooorehouses resorts to sell some of their rich Islamic and ME culture to foreigners...

I countered numerious IRanians who are in search of a better place to live and when asked how they see Turkey as a destination, and most of them (except those who are peasant illiterates or WANTED by Iranian nation!!) responded with a funny smile on their face, saying, an Iranian to immigrate to Turkey is like Immigrating from NY city to Katrina affected states of USA!

Iran despite decades of war, sanctions, political games and mismanagement still is a much better place to live to those who see their heads worthy on their bodies..



Azeri440 said:


> yet Turkey is one of the most visited countries on the planet.



Thiland, Eqypt and some other backward states are also top Tourist destinations... some of these offer natural history and pleasure while others maneuver on whoores and baby kids to sell!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

scythian500 said:


> I confirm this fact... Turkey has countless tourists coming to appreciate whore houses, drinking alcohol and all other sorts of anit-Muslim shitt and le us not forget the recent hidden beauty of attracting thousands of Takfiri terrorists who come to their dream land where they can be a savage takfiri beheader, go to Syria, kill as many and then again come back to Turkey living or transiting in open daylight.... Turkey only seems a good place to naive, illiterate people... You wanna know what a place it is to live? Ask millions of them living under hardship in every corner of Turkey... Ask Tens of millions of Kurds in Eastern, Southern and North Eastern Turkey... Ask those who really saw Turkey through wasting a whole 6-month backpack trip around it!! Turkey is just another middle eastern backward shitthole... There are two types of ME shiitholes... those who are not afraid of showing their reality while working hard to have better tomorrow... Those who invest innocent money of the people into propaganda show in order to look advanced while their whole society is rotten and poor from inside out...
> 
> As a person who backpacked Turkey... Been there for over 50 times in different stages of its misery, I must say... Turkey is just another Egypt with only more whooorehouses resorts to sell some of their rich Islamic and ME culture to foreigners...
> 
> I countered numerious IRanians who are in search of a better place to live and when asked how they see Turkey as a destination, and most of them (except those who are peasant illiterates or WANTED by Iranian nation!!) responded with a funny smile on their face, saying, an Iranian to immigrate to Turkey is like Immigrating from NY city to Katrina affected states of USA!
> 
> Iran despite decades of war, sanctions, political games and mismanagement still is a much better place to live to those who see their heads worthy on their bodies..
> 
> 
> 
> Thiland, Eqypt and some other backward states are also top Tourist destinations... some of these offer natural history and pleasure while others maneuver on whoores and baby kids to sell!!



it's ok to live in denial , most do 

Like I said , Turkey has higher GDP per capita , higher average wage per month , higher quality of life , much much better level of infrastructure and etc.

but yes Iran , is the greatest place on earth 

with a little higher GDP per capita than Jamaica

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> I confirm this fact... Turkey has countless tourists coming to appreciate whore houses, drinking alcohol and all other sorts of anit-Muslim shitt and le us not forget the recent hidden beauty of attracting thousands of Takfiri terrorists who come to their dream land where they can be a savage takfiri beheader, go to Syria, kill as many and then again come back to Turkey living or transiting in open daylight.... Turkey only seems a good place to naive, illiterate people... You wanna know what a place it is to live? Ask millions of them living under hardship in every corner of Turkey... Ask Tens of millions of Kurds in Eastern, Southern and North Eastern Turkey... Ask those who really saw Turkey through wasting a whole 6-month backpack trip around it!! Turkey is just another middle eastern backward shitthole... There are two types of ME shiitholes... those who are not afraid of showing their reality while working hard to have better tomorrow... Those who invest innocent money of the people into propaganda show in order to look advanced while their whole society is rotten and poor from inside out...
> 
> As a person who backpacked Turkey... Been there for over 50 times in different stages of its misery, I must say... Turkey is just another Egypt with only more whooorehouses resorts to sell some of their rich Islamic and ME culture to foreigners...
> 
> I countered numerious IRanians who are in search of a better place to live and when asked how they see Turkey as a destination, and most of them (except those who are peasant illiterates or WANTED by Iranian nation!!) responded with a funny smile on their face, saying, an Iranian to immigrate to Turkey is like Immigrating from NY city to Katrina affected states of USA!
> 
> 
> 
> Thiland, Eqypt and some other backward states are also top Tourist destinations... some of these offer natural history and pleasure while others maneuver on whoores and baby kids to sell!!


Turkey is the first supporter of Medievial age terrorism in the ME.


The truth about Turkey and Islamic State oil - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Saddam-style: ISIS oil exports worth $500m a year 'conducted through Turkey' — RT News

Turkey-ISIS alliance uncovered - ARA News

Erdogan’s Dirty Dangerous ISIS Games | New Eastern Outlook


Shame on them for screwing the ME!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

iran is a fun place to live in , you don't have to really work , all that GDP isn't gonna save you from the kurds

the chinese too brag about their GDP 24/7 , but everyone knows in real life they are slaves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

BordoEnes said:


> - Iran has been fighting PJAK for about a decade now and its still ongoing. How is it that you are so quick to say we are killing Kurds yet by your logic Iran is doing the same. Also funny how you talk about Turkey oppresing the Kurdish language while Iran has completely banned the use of the Azeri language. How much of a hypocrite sack of shitt can one be  Litterally all the things you have mentioned, are the things Iran is doing RIGHT NOW.
> 
> - I'm sorry but are you so ignorant that you think that standard of living is defined by the prices of Gas/Oil/Electricity of ones country then you are truelly a hillbilly.
> 
> - Turkey is a piece of heaven. Focus on your own slumbs and shittholes within your country, instead of opening your mouth about Turkey.
> 
> - Lets stop talking about rmi5 already. From what i can recall he left the forum temporarly or permanent.


Lol don't compare azeris to kurds in your country please 
In iran they are not denied and their languege in the universities while in your country the kurds as group are denied calling them mountain turks thier languege was not just banned but denied as even a languege



Azeri440 said:


> why my opinion when you can get the opinion of Iranian Azeris?
> 
> View attachment 270946


Actually @2800 said there are no genetic evidence that's they are racially turks 

Saying they are turks because its culturally and linguistically rather than racially so your point is failed 

Don't tell that the Egyptians and North Africans and Sudanese are arabs 

Can the talysh or the Kurds say they are not turks in your country and no one would do anything to them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Actually @2800 said there are no genetic evidence that's they are racially turks
> 
> Saying they are turks because its culturally and linguistically rather than racially so your point is failed
> 
> Don't tell that the Egyptians and North Africans and Sudanese are arabs
> 
> Can the talysh or the Kurds say they are not turks in your country and no one would do anything to them



he said and I quote "Azaris have NEVER considered themselves as Turk."

and I posted a photo from recent protests in Iran , so my point still stands

but your reading skills have indeed failed.


----------



## scythian500

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> culturally


They are culturally Iranian bro... only a language that can be changed in only 2 generations!



Azeri440 said:


> it's ok to live in denial , most do
> 
> Like I said , Turkey has higher GDP per capita , higher average wage per month , higher quality of life , much much better level of infrastructure and etc.
> 
> but yes Iran , is the greatest place on earth
> 
> with a little higher GDP per capita than Jamaica


You better just don't involve yourself in fields that you don't have absolutely no Idea about... Economy is my thing... so please keep it as complex as Astara has another Astara in Azer Republic... The quality of life and welfare of the people of one country is measured by HDI index and not GDP....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

scythian500 said:


> They are culturally Iranian bro... only a language that can be changed in only 2 generations!
> 
> 
> You better just don't involve yourself in fields that you don't have absolutely no Idea about... Economy is my thing... so please keep it as complex as Astara has another Astara in Azer Republic... The quality of life and welfare of the people of one country is measured by HDI index and not GDP....



apparently reading isn't your thing , I mentioned GDP as an important indicator not sole one


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> دولت تدبیر و امید رفسنجایی و دار و دسته ی احمقش ترر زدن به این کشور! زحمات 12 سال ایستادگی رو تو زمینه ی هسته ای با لبخندهای احمقانه یه شبه به باد دادن! چندین تن اوراانیوم غنی شده رو فرستادن خارج به جاش چند کیلو، 70 اگه اشتباه نکنم نگه داشتن.
> 
> شهر در امن و امان است ماهم نیاز به اورانیوم غنی شده نداریم چون اصلا دشمن نداریم !! تف به ذات روحانی و دار و دستش و پیر کفتار کند ذهن رفسنجانی.
> 
> اینم از دستاوردای اقتصادی و خوروهای چینی و نکبت تو کشور ! خدا شر روحانی و دارو دستش رو کم کنه!
> 
> بزرگترین ضربات رو به کشورها همواره در طول تاریخ آدم های ساده لوح و احمق خودی زدن نه دشمن!
> 
> 
> @JEskandari


خودروی چینی ادامس چینی و شکلات چینی و ...... را دولت انقلابی احمدی نژاد وارد کشور کرد نه دولت روحانی. لطفا حقیقت را فراموش نکنید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Azeri440 said:


> he said and I quote "Azaris have NEVER considered themselves as Turk."
> 
> and I posted a photo from recent protests in Iran , so my point still stands
> 
> but your reading skills have indeed failed.


like i said only linguistically but can you proof that genetically???



scythian500 said:


> They are culturally Iranian bro... only a language that can be changed in only 2 generations!
> 
> 
> You better just don't involve yourself in fields that you don't have absolutely no Idea about... Economy is my thing... so please keep it as complex as Astara has another Astara in Azer Republic... The quality of life and welfare of the people of one country is measured by HDI index and not GDP....


yes i know their celebrations are iranian and their dance _ kavkazi_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> like i said only linguistically but can you proof that genetically???


Yeah, we can. It has been done before by Turkish posters.



haman10 said:


> Who are u indoctrinated by ? You're talking as if u live in a democratic country where people's votes actually count and not under the rule of your own mullahs
> 
> Yes . Th AKP mullahs . The same bad shit crazy people who are bros with ISIS and jerk eachother off every night.
> 
> Yeah ? Let's talk kurdish freedom shall we ? 40 million people in iran are azeri *you moron* . They literally own the country .
> 
> Yes there was a demonstration and yes it was peaceful. You know why ? Cause people express their opinions here freely . They don't get bombed afterwards like the people in eastern turkey do
> 
> Racism ? Yeah a kid's tv show said some stupid shit and they were dealt with immediately.
> 
> *BooHoo moron .*
> 
> People get bombed by your so called airforce for the crime of being from a different race .
> 
> Maybe you'd know about that if *your shit hole *didn't have the highest incarceration rate for journalists in the world
> 
> @Daneshmand @Serpentine @JEskandari @kollang
> 
> This dude is so excited by this event i think he might need a vagey-jay rejuvenating surgery for the blood overflow



@Slav Defence


----------



## Full Moon

If Azeris are as equal as Persians in Iran, why would Persians call them with the racial slur _Turke-khar _(meaning donkeys)?


----------



## SOHEIL

BordoEnes said:


> Haman is Kurdish and i dont ever recall Soheil being Azeri.



Thanks...


----------



## Full Moon

@SOHEIL is an Azeri guy, but he avoids talking about it because of his support of the Islamic Republic, and for the sake of being "politically correct". I do recall that he said that. I might be wrong though as this happened long time ago, but my recollection is that he has already made a quiet confession about it.


----------



## Uhuhu

Azeri440 said:


> he said and I quote "Azaris have NEVER considered themselves as Turk."
> 
> and I posted a photo from recent protests in Iran , so my point still stands
> 
> but your reading skills have indeed failed.



since when less than 10 people among few hundred protesters are Representative of 10-12 million people?
second, we call ourselves both tork and azeri because of language we speak not racial, its not common opinion among people to believe in being mongol. making new identity for new country by falsifying history and telling that our ancestors were half-wolf and we are half human and mongol is not acceptable here.
thank god that few decades ago scientists discovered DNA. and it clearly proved nonsensicalness of such fake stories that had been built in early of the last century. so if you want believe in you are mongol, go ahead, but here we believe in science. every sane person can understand it even by compare the appearance of our people with Real turks in east of asia and other Iranic people in the region and iran. basha dushdu?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blackmoon

Full Moon said:


> @SOHEIL is an Azeri guy, but he avoids talking about it because of his support of the Islamic Republic, and for the sake of being "politically correct". I do recall that he said that. I might be wrong though as this happened long time ago, but my recollection is that he has already made a quiet confession about it.



Don't get too much excited. The TV show that disrespect Azeri people got banned and some of its actors and those who were involve got arrested, moreover the manager of IRIB apologized for the insolence.

The azeri are the part of Iran and it's history. Most of Iran's history , brave people (such as my avatar pic) , poetry and economy belongs to azerbaijan. in many situations azeri people saved the country.
They are always loved and will be.

But why Saudi monarchy calls it people in Al Qatif , al ahsa and najran majoosi rafzi because of being Shia ?
are they not part of country ? doesn't have citizenship ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

Blackmoon said:


> Don't get too much excitement. The TV show that disrespect Azeri people got banned and some of its actors and those who were involve got arrested, moreover the manager of IRIB apologized for the insolence.
> 
> The azeri are the part of Iran and it's history. Most of Iran's history , brave people (such as my avatar pic) , poetry and economy belongs to azerbaijan. in many situations azeri people saved the country.
> They are always loved and will be.


This comment was all needed. Thank you.


----------



## jammersat

Full Moon said:


> If Azeris are as equal as Persians in Iran, why would Persians call them with the racial slur _Turke-khar _(meaning donkeys)?



Most jokes circulating about torks are in the capital city of Tehran where everyone is a tork , only they speak farsi instead of azeri , "Persians" are people of central south who are rarely in contact with torks to call them an a** in any case .. the cities of Yazd , Isfahan , and Shiraz are considered the major "Persian" cities and there are hardly any torks living there , and the people of those cities are known to be quite polite and conservative , so they hardly tell any jokes at all

..Why the Tehrani torks want to make jokes for the torks who speak azeri and don't comprehend farsi , the real reason is probably because torks have had a higher status in the past and still tork parts of iran are relatively richer than the south , that's why


----------



## Kamil_baku

After Syria, Iran understands that any kilings among protesters, will fuel the issues and Iran doesnt need another problem inside.. With the help of Turkey and Azerbaijan, any inside conflict, will be the end of Iran.. I believe, Iran should get out of Syria.. other wise, the economic downturn will hurt it to a level that, it might have issues inside..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

-------------------------

And if being persian is so low class , then why do the same azeri people who shout "death to persian chauvinism" ; introduce themselves as persian and brag about the pre-islamic history of persia when they get a change to go to america or canada ?!


----------



## Azeri440

jammersat said:


> -------------------------
> 
> And if being persian is so low class , then why do the same azeri people who shout "death to persian chauvinism" ; introduce themselves as persian and brag about the pre-islamic history of persia when they get a change to go to america or canada ?!



do you even speak English or just translate words, glue them together and hope for the best?


----------



## Serpentine

Kamil_baku said:


> After Syria, Iran understands that any kilings among protesters, will fuel the issues and Iran doesnt need another problem inside.. With the help of Turkey and Azerbaijan, any inside conflict, will be the end of Iran.. I believe, Iran should get out of Syria.. other wise, the economic downturn will hurt it to a level that, it might have issues inside..



As we speak, Turkish tanks and artillery and soldiers are fighting PKK in cities *inside Turkey, *and Azerbaijan has a part of its territory captured by another country.

Before you brag like this about how Turkey or Azerbaijan will do this or that, take a look at home. 

Azerbaijan has already good relations with us, same as Turkey, and this is a peaceful coexistence. If Turkey or Azerbaijan try to have any stupid actions, we have everything necassary to make a living hell for either of the perpetrators, and hence, they know they shouldn't do anything stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> It is really strange how defensive Persian memebrs can get when they try to deny the "Turkishness" of Azeris. Let's try to apply their logic on the Azeris of the Republic of Azerbejan. Had they not been freed by the Russian conquest, we would have the same Persian members today deny their ethnic peculiarity. Unfortunately, the Azeris in Güney Azerbejan were not as lucky as their brothers in Northern Azerbejan.



If the Azeris in Republic of Azerbaijan was not "freed" (haha, what a word to use) by Russian, they would, of course, be Iranians. If Bahrain was not separated from Iran, they would also be Iranians. If tomorrow Isfahan and Shiraz were separated by force and given to Pakistan and Afghanistan, they wouldn't be Iranian anymore.

The concept of Iran, in my opinion, is extremely simple. It has nothing to do with ethnicity, language, religion, DNA, skin color, or who one's father slept with.

Here is how you can figure it out if a person is an Iranian or not.

Step 1) Find the lands that currently and at this moment of time constitutes the nation of Iran
Step 2) Any citizens of that land are considered Iranians

That's it.

How simple is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bsruzm

Serpentine said:


> As we speak, Turkish tanks and artillery and soldiers are fighting PKK in cities *inside Turkey, *and Azerbaijan has a part of its territory captured by another country.
> 
> Before you brag like this about how Turkey or Azerbaijan will do this or that, take a look at home.
> 
> Azerbaijan has already good relations with us, same as Turkey, and this is a peaceful coexistence. If Turkey or Azerbaijan try to have any stupid actions, we have everything necassary to make a living hell for either of the perpetrators, and hence, they know they shouldn't do anything stupid.



Calm down, let's try 'Peace Sticks'
Here, I start:


----------



## Serpentine

bsruzm said:


> Calm down, let's try 'Peace Sticks'
> Here, I start:



I'm perfectly calm, especially when I state the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

No offence, but Iranian memebers please do not waste your time for narrow eyedis.


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> OK let's ask them they consider themselves Iranians or Mongol.
> @rmi5 @SOHEIL @haman10 @like_a_boss @AShkan and others ...



Maybe they should also ask Khamenei if he considers himself Iranian or not. I bet he hates all the discrimination against him and dreams of escaping to Turkey and live there peacefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Madali said:


> Maybe they should also ask Khamenei if he considers himself Iranian or not. I bet he hates all the discrimination against him and dreams of escaping to Turkey and live there peacefully.


Lol. Haha ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> If Azeris are as equal as Persians in Iran, why would Persians call them with the racial slur _Turke-khar _(meaning donkeys)?



Is this the law in Iran? Are the ID cards of Azeris show as "Turke-Khar"? Do the politicians refer to them as so? Are Iranian students thought that in school?

There are a million jokes about every group in Iran. Shirazis are made fun for being lazy, isfahanis are mocked for being greedy, rashtis are bi-gheirat, ghazvinis are made fun for being homos, lors have jokes about then where they act stupid, and so on.

And when you go to the providences, there are jokes about each small town, that the other providences won't even know. In my area, we say, for example, "taorof Peshvari" (Peshvar is a town, which I am sure no Iranian in this forum has heard of). Or make fun of people from Khonj by saying "khonji kon berenji" (khonji, *** like rice).

There is nothing strange about that. You don't have something similar in Saudi Arabia? Don't you guys make fun of each other's tribes or have stereotypes about each other?



jammersat said:


> Most jokes circulating about torks are in the capital city of Tehran where everyone is a tork , only they speak farsi instead of azeri , "Persians" are people of central south who are rarely in contact with torks to call them an a** in any case .. the cities of Yazd , Isfahan , and Shiraz are considered the major "Persian" cities and there are hardly any torks living there , and the people of those cities are known to be quite polite and conservative , so they hardly tell any jokes at all
> 
> ..Why the Tehrani torks want to make jokes for the torks who speak azeri and don't comprehend farsi , the real reason is probably because torks have had a higher status in the past and still tork parts of iran are relatively richer than the south , that's why



I don't know why these people from turkey and ksa not think that if the Persians are the Lords of Iran, why isn't all the money being spent in Fars Province, and the capital go back to Shiraz?

Most control is the hand of the Azaris, Lors, and Kurds in Iran, not the actual Persians. You know why? Because my fars people from Shiraz are too busy relaxing in the gardens of shiraz and enjoying life to care, haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bsruzm

Serpentine said:


> I'm perfectly calm, especially when I state the truth.


We both are enough but Turkey is also NATO member then Arabs (who would be supporting us to death, energy wouldn't be a problem I assume), including Pakistan then perhaps, Israel.
I stated a bit of mine, I wouldn't bet on PKK that ugly fly


----------



## BordoEnes

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Lol don't compare azeris to kurds in your country please
> In iran they are not denied and their languege in the universities while in your country the kurds as group are denied calling them mountain turks thier languege was not just banned but denied as even a languege
> 
> 
> Actually @2800 said there are no genetic evidence that's they are racially turks
> 
> Saying they are turks because its culturally and linguistically rather than racially so your point is failed
> 
> Don't tell that the Egyptians and North Africans and Sudanese are arabs
> 
> Can the talysh or the Kurds say they are not turks in your country and no one would do anything to them



- You dont neccesarelly have to be genetically a Turk. Azerbadijani people has relatively high Mongoliod genes. SImiliair to anatolian Turks if not more. This shows their Turkic heritage. 

- In Turkey they are openly allowed to talk in Kurdish, contrary in Iran where the Azeri languege and literature in its entirety is banned in Iran while thats not the case in Turkey. So you are right, there is no comparison between Kurds in Turkey and Azeri's in Iran. So educate yourself baffoon. 

- The whole concept of "mountain Turk" is blown out of proportion. Many centuries ago the sultan adressed the Kurds as just Kurds. Hell in a letter to the shah of Iran at that time he stated that he was the legit ruler of the "region of Kurdistan". Meaning that Kurds have been acknowdledged as a seperate ethnicity long ago. Spare me your propoganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

مچکریم روحانی کودن که 97% ذخایر اتمی ایران رو فرستادی خارج!

*هشدار آمریکا به شرکت‌های خارجی درباره فروش هواپیما به ایران
*
سه‌شنبه 19 آبان 1394 - 09:51







وزارت خزانه‌داری آمریکا بار دیگر درباره فروش هواپیما به ایران پیش از لغو کامل تحریم‌ها هشدار داد.

به‌گزارش خبرنگار گروه بین‌الملل خبرگزاری آنا به‌نقل از خبرگزاری فرانسه، وزارت خزانه‌داری آمریکا با انتشار بیانیه‌ای اعلام کرد: با توجه به اوضاع کنونی، شرکت‌های وابسته به دولت ایران حق خرید و یا اجاره کامل هواپیماهای مسافربری را ندارند و خرید هواپیمای مسافربری به‌وسیله شرکت هواپیمایی ماهان نیز نقض تحریم‌ها محسوب می‌شود.

یک مقام دفتر مبارزه با تروریسم و اطلاعات مالی وزارت خزانه‌داری آمریکا در واکنش به فروش یک هواپیمای مسافربری به شرکت ماهان گفت: کاهش موقت تحریم‌ها که هم‌اکنون اجرایی شده است، شامل فروش یا اجاره کامل هواپیما به دولت ایران نمی‌شود.

از سوی دیگر شرکت هواپیماسازی «بوئینگ» آمریکا اعلام کرد: تا زمان رفع تحریم‌ها قادر به آغاز مذاکرات با ایران برای فروش و یا اجاره هواپیما نخواهد بود.

«جان وجیک» معاون رئیس فروش جهانی و بازاریابی «بوئینگ» در این‌باره گفت: ما درباره هرگونه همکاری با ایران، تابع تصمیمات دولت آمریکا هستیم.

وی افزود: پیش‌بینی اینکه چه زمانی موضع ما تغییر می‌‌کند، بسیار سخت است. ما هنوز هیچ مذاکره مستقیمی با ایران درباره نیاز‌ها و تعداد سفارشات‌شان نداشته‌ایم.


----------



## BordoEnes

SOHEIL said:


> Thanks...



Are you Azeri? My comment was serious i dont ever recall you being an Iranian Azeri, you never said that.


----------



## Aramagedon

@Safavid 

Bro, do u live in Tabriz?


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> No offence, but Iranian memebers please do not waste your time for narrow eyedis.


More racist comments.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

BordoEnes said:


> Are you Azeri? My comment was serious i dont ever recall you being an Iranian Azeri, you never said that.



I am ... & said that so many times!


----------



## -SINAN-

BordoEnes said:


> Are you Azeri? My comment was serious i dont ever recall you being an Iranian Azeri, you never said that.


They say that they Azeri (haman, rmi) but they can't speak the language.  I don't believe them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> They say that they Azeri (haman, rmi) but they can't speak the language.  I don't believe them.


You don't have to speak Turkish to be Azeri. I have and know countless friends or people whose parents are Azeri and speak the language, but they can't speak it themselves and most only understand some parts when one speaks Turkish. This is a routine, and happens for those who have migrated to Tehran or other cities outside Azerbaijan. It happens mostly because they have to speak Persian outside home since childhood, and even parents mostly speak Persian in homes because it's the lingua franca.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

@SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter and others ...

People of Turkey are Iranic, Arab and Indo European. They're not that turk and mongol that people think. Their language is Turkish because Sejuks brought turkism to Anatolia and they were also under influence of Mongols.





































One of my friends always say your general knowledges are very high.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

iran's side called azArbaijan not azerbaijan, other side called arran

Arran (Caucasus) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> You don't have to speak Turkish to be Azeri. I have and know countless friends or people whose parents are Azeri and speak the language, but they can't speak it themselves and most only understand some parts when one speaks Turkish. This is a routine, and happens for those who have migrated to Tehran or other cities outside Azerbaijan. It happens mostly because they have to speak Persian outside home since childhood, and even parents mostly speak Persian in homes because it's the lingua franca.


Look, can't argue with that...that's the exact same thing happens to Kurds in Turkey

However every Turk i have met (Anatolian, Azerbeycan, Iran-Azerbeycan,) knows Turkish....even our Ahıskan Turkic friend who lives in Germany knows Turkish.

So, i *personally *can't believe a Turk to not know Turkish.



like_a_boss said:


> iran's side called azArbaijan not azerbaijan, other side called arran


When i say "South Azerbeycan" you get angry, when i say "Iran-Azerbaycan" you say it's wrong.....WTH hell am i suppose to say ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Look, can't argue with that...that's the exact same thing happens to Kurds in Turkey
> 
> However every Turk i have met (Anatolian, Azerbeycan, Iran-Azerbeycan,) knows Turkish....even our Ahıskan Turkic friend who lives in Germany knows Turkish.
> 
> So, i *personally *can't believe a Turk to not know Turkish.


The Azaris in Tehran that I've seen can't speak Azari. Or they speak broken and know few words. Also an Iranian Azari only can understand 10% of turkish Istanbuli.


----------



## Full Moon

What on Earth caused the Mullahs to side with Armenia in Karabach issue other than their enmity with Azeris?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Would you like if someone calls your country, Iran-Vagina ????
> 
> Please kindly, edit your post.


When you don't know old Iranian names it's better to don't talk about them.


----------



## like_a_boss

Sinan said:


> Would you like if someone calls your country, Iran-Vagina ????
> 
> Please kindly, edit your post.


this word made by michael de santa not me 
Michael mocks his ethnic heritage by pronouncing Azerbaijani as 'Azer-vagina'. 
Azerbaijan - GTA Wiki, the Grand Theft Auto Wiki - GTA IV, San Andreas, Vice City, cars, vehicles, cheats and more - Wikia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> However every Turk i have met (Anatolian, Azerbeycan, Iran-Azerbeycan,) knows Turkish....even our Ahıskan Turkic friend who lives in Germany knows Turkish.
> 
> So, i *personally *can't believe a Turk to not know Turkish.



The reason is simple, most of those Turks who go to Turkey for vacation are coming from Azerbaijan region and they communicate there, but a person who can't talk Turkish will not necessarily come to you to say: "Hey look, I'm a Turk but I can't speak Turkish". So your personal experience is something, the reality is something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> When you don't know old Iranian names it's better to get lost and do not talk.


You want something from me ??? Why do you keep quoting me, i'm not talking to you ?



like_a_boss said:


> this word made by michael de santa not me
> Michael mocks his ethnic heritage by pronouncing Azerbaijani as 'Azer-vagina'.
> Azerbaijan - GTA Wiki, the Grand Theft Auto Wiki - GTA IV, San Andreas, Vice City, cars, vehicles, cheats and more - Wikia


Don't try to justify it.....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I missed @SOHEIL , why did he add me to his ignore list in the first place ???


----------



## Serpentine

@Full Moon thread banned for trying too much to troll 'wisely'.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Full Moon thread banned for trying too much to troll 'wisely'.



1-) Do you think, i'm trolling ?
2-) Don't ban me please....i'm bored as fvck in Turkish section....

- One of our guys says %80 of the Turkey's population are Jews.... Is Turkey Over 80% Jewish?
- Another thinks that he is being tracked by intelligence agencies... Countermeasures against being located, traced and monitored
- Another one hates Azeris....
- Bunch of Atatürk haters joined recently...



- Oh, and Atatwolf have been perma-banned....after calling Pakistanis "Dogs of Chinese" several times......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> You want something from me ??? Why do you keep quoting me, i'm not talking to you ?
> 
> 
> Don't try to justify it.....
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I missed @SOHEIL , why did he add me to his ignore list in the first place ???


 
But you have quoted me for numerous times. Don't you remember?


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> But you have quoted me for numerous times. Don't you remember?


Maybe, but you are quoting every post of mine......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> 1-) Do you think, i'm trolling ?
> 2-) Don't ban me please....i'm bored as fvck in Turkish section....
> 
> - One of our guys says %80 of the Turkey's population are Jews.... Is Turkey Over 80% Jewish?
> - Another thinks that he is being tracked by intelligence agencies... Countermeasures against being located, traced and monitored
> - Another one hates Azeris....
> - Bunch of Atatürk haters joined recently...


Not trolling unless you try to unnecessarily provoke other members in the 'chill thread', other than that, we are cool.

I saw those threads before and I was like:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jammersat

Full Moon said:


> What on Earth caused the Mullahs to side with Armenia in Karabach issue other than their enmity with Azeris?



The iraq war .. iran had to revive its image if you will , and siding with a christian nation against a so called "muslim" nation , would help iran trick the west


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> 1-) Do you think, i'm trolling ?
> 2-) Don't ban me please....i'm bored as fvck in Turkish section....
> 
> - One of our guys says %80 of the Turkey's population are Jews.... Is Turkey Over 80% Jewish?
> - Another thinks that he is being tracked by intelligence agencies... Countermeasures against being located, traced and monitored
> - Another one hates Azeris....
> - Bunch of Atatürk haters joined recently...
> 
> 
> 
> - Oh, and Atatwolf have been perma-banned....after calling Pakistanis "Dogs of Chinese" several times......


Turkish section is not a good place anymore. I totally agree.


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI @Malik Alashter and others ...
> 
> People of Turkey are Iranic, Arab and Indo European. They're not that turk and mongol that people think. Their language is Turkish because Sejuks brought turkism to Anatolia and they were also under influence of Mongols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends always say your general knowledges are very high.



Post all the Haplogroups then... why are you posting selectivly?


----------



## Aramagedon

'Nordic race' the only one that I haven't post.






The Genetic Atlas

The Genetic Atlas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

Our fellow Turks here are trolling cause thinks their country has no racism. 
Let's not forget how miserable the life of kurds is in the turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Turkish section is not a good place anymore. I totally agree.



How can you agree ? You are banned from Turkish section, you can't even view the threads. 



Blackmoon said:


> Our fellow Turks here are trolling cause thinks their country has no racism.
> Let's not forget how miserable the life of kurds is in the turkey.



PKK terrorists not Kurds. How do you treat PJAK terrorists ? Do you throw roses to them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> If Azeris are as equal as Persians in Iran, why would Persians call them with the racial slur _Turke-khar _(meaning donkeys)?


This slur is for the Ottoman Turkish donkeys and iranians don't consider the Azeris as turks but you are so stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> How can you agree ? You are banned from Turkish section, you can't even view the threads.


Because I logged out and checked the turkish section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> They say that they Azeri (haman, rmi) but they can't speak the language.  I don't believe them.


Why should they??their language is called ancient azari and its iranian language from the median language so turkish was imposed on them by the donkey invaders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Because I logged out and checked the turkish section.


You look for defense related developments or ...like "What are these guys are up to ? "



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why should they??their language is called ancient azari and its iranian language from the median language so turkish was imposed on them by the donkey invaders


Here comes my other fan.....


----------



## SALMAN F

Madali said:


> Is this the law in Iran? Are the ID cards of Azeris show as "Turke-Khar"? Do the politicians refer to them as so? Are Iranian students thought that in school?
> 
> There are a million jokes about every group in Iran. Shirazis are made fun for being lazy, isfahanis are mocked for being greedy, rashtis are bi-gheirat, ghazvinis are made fun for being homos, lors have jokes about then where they act stupid, and so on.
> 
> And when you go to the providences, there are jokes about each small town, that the other providences won't even know. In my area, we say, for example, "taorof Peshvari" (Peshvar is a town, which I am sure no Iranian in this forum has heard of). Or make fun of people from Khonj by saying "khonji kon berenji" (khonji, *** like rice).
> 
> There is nothing strange about that. You don't have something similar in Saudi Arabia? Don't you guys make fun of each other's tribes or have stereotypes about each other?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why these people from turkey and ksa not think that if the Persians are the Lords of Iran, why isn't all the money being spent in Fars Province, and the capital go back to Shiraz?
> 
> Most control is the hand of the Azaris, Lors, and Kurds in Iran, not the actual Persians. You know why? Because my fars people from Shiraz are too busy relaxing in the gardens of shiraz and enjoying life to care, haha.


In Iraq we make jokes on each city like Mosul and nasiriyia and dulaim tribe but in saudi speak about racism and his country who claim to be islamic don't accept a tribal family to marry from non tribal family or beduans can't marry from the urban people yet he speak about racism

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> You look for defense related developments or ...like "What are these guys are up to ? "
> 
> 
> Here comes my other fan.....


I don't check turkis section much. I rarely check these threads:

The Fight against PKK Terrorism | Updates & Discussions | Page 169

https://defence.pk/threads/Çay-bahçesi.315137/page-885

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> One of my friends always say your general knowledges are very high.




I once posted a whole list of distinguished scientists' reports about Iranian Azeris couple of weeks back... can you find it and repost here @2800? These folks are so brainwashed that they first believe they are wolves and Turks and then believe being a Turk is something great and then think Iranian Azeris who have been in Iran for thousands of years are not Iranian!! They are right... Couple of thousands of years is nothing... It does not mean they are permanent in Iran!! Th whole world is reporting Iranian Azeris as Iranic peple racially and only under attack by Turkish language for centuries, and all of the sudden, with the disolvtion of CCCP in 1991, there comes alien reports of Azeri Shia people of Iran as Turks and not Iranian!! I told all of you many times that what matters is the LOGIC and MINDSET... Do you really think you can CONVINCE (which is a process of educating some humanbeing) a Turk or Saudi with science and logic and common sense while they are under day and night propaganda of their own dictators with false identities they are given in order to feel important!!



Sinan said:


> WTH hell am i suppose to say ?????


Say "I am a BEEEEEP and I can not do Shiiit about it"!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kamil_baku

Serpentine said:


> As we speak, Turkish tanks and artillery and soldiers are fighting PKK in cities *inside Turkey, *and Azerbaijan has a part of its territory captured by another country.
> 
> Before you brag like this about how Turkey or Azerbaijan will do this or that, take a look at home.
> 
> Azerbaijan has already good relations with us, same as Turkey, and this is a peaceful coexistence. If Turkey or Azerbaijan try to have any stupid actions, we have everything necassary to make a living hell for either of the perpetrators, and hence, they know they shouldn't do anything stupid.


Dude, We dont need problem with a neighbor country.. Before, Iran used to help Armenia, thats why you gain negative view among Azerbaijani people.. Nowadays, there is good relations. i support it with any neighboring country.. But, i say, IF Iran starts to kill people there(which i actually dont find Iranian government that dumb), it might turn to a different level.. Iran(or Russia) will never join a war in Azerbaijan. In any case, there are two other powers, plus Sunni SHia issues that might turn the north of Iran to a new HELL!


----------



## scythian500

Here is an Iranian Section thread and you came here and yet you call locals here as your fans!! Let me correct you... These fine guys are not your fans...they are obsessed with you, Turks and whatever that has a Turk in it... even Turkey the delicious! This is why we Iranians come to your Iranian Section showing a new level of obsession about Turks and Arabs!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Kamil_baku said:


> Dude, We dont need problem with a neighbor country.. Before, Iran used to help Armenia, thats why you gain negative view among Azerbaijani people.. Nowadays, there is good relations. i support it with any neighboring country.. But, i say, IF Iran starts to kill people there(which i actually dont find Iranian government that dumb), it might turn to a different level.. Iran(or Russia) will never join a war in Azerbaijan.


last time I checked, more people have died in protests across Turkey than in Iran after 2009, so again, you are not in a position to talk about killing or not killing somebody. And there is no reason to 'kill' our people, but we will crush anyone who thinks he can have a ill look towards Iran, its people or its security.



Kamil_baku said:


> In any case, there are two other powers, plus Sunni SHia issues that might turn the north of Iran to a new HELL!



Please stop with the chest thumping, first deal with your internal matters before talking big. We can, in return, turn any aggressor's soil, all of it, to a living hell. So, let the peaceful coexistence continue, for the sake of a region that is already messed up and continue your wars and threats in Command & Conquer or Call of Duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kamil_baku

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Why should they??their language is called ancient azari and its iranian language from the median language so turkish was imposed on them by the donkey invaders


do you even know the history? its not because of invaders.. because of Turkmenchay contract in 1828 between Russia and Iran, The Azeri land was divided between Iran and Russia. Todays Azerbaijan is the Northern one, and you got the south part.. It is their land there, any it will be hard to change their language, as they watch Turkish and Azeri TV channels thanks to new technologies.. 
I am told from my friend who has been in Tabriz that, if you speak persian in a TAxi, They will say really bad words about you.. is that true?



Serpentine said:


> last time I checked, more people have died in protests across Turkey than in Iran after 2009, so again, you are not in a position to talk about killing or not killing somebody. And there is no reason to 'kill' our people, but we will crush anyone who thinks he can have a ill look towards Iran, its people or its security.
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the chest thumping, first deal with your internal matters before talking big. We can, in return, turn any aggressor's soil, all of it, to a living hell. So, let the peaceful coexistence continue, for the sake of a region that is already messed up and continue your wars and threats in Command & Conquer or Call of Duty.


Internal issues? Azerbaijan is ready to take the land back, its only because of Russia, not because of IRan! ALso, millions of Azerbaijanis live in russia and do business, basically, government also should take into consideration of Russian policy.. Georgia fought against Russia and we saw the result..


----------



## Serpentine

Kamil_baku said:


> Internal issues? Azerbaijan is ready to take the land back, its only because of Russia, not because of IRan! ALso, millions of Azerbaijanis live in russia and do business, basically, government also should take into consideration of Russian policy.. Georgia fought against Russia and we saw the result..



That's exactly why it's better for Azerbaijan and Aliev not to look anywhere else except developing his own country, besides getting elected in bogus elections, and solve the Karabakh issue with Armenia.

I didn't say it's because of Iran that they don't take Karabakh back, I meant, when someone lives in a glass house, they shouldn't throw stones to others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kamil_baku

scythian500 said:


> Here is an Iranian Section thread and you came here and yet you call locals here as your fans!! Let me correct you... These fine guys are not your fans...they are obsessed with you, Turks and whatever that has a Turk in it... even Turkey the delicious! This is why we Iranians come to your Iranian Section showing a new level of obsession about Turks and Arabs!!


dude, whom are you talking with? haha


----------



## scythian500

Kamil_baku said:


> dude, whom are you talking with? haha


definately not you as you're not even a Turk or Arab... you're a lost subject will be returned to the parents someday... soon or later.. btw, the intended person gets it... if you don't get it.. it means it is not meant for you genius

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Kamil_baku said:


> dude, whom are you talking with? haha


He is talking about me. I call the guys who jumps all of my posts although not directed on them "my fans".

And he is babbling about that..... as i don't care what he thinks, i didn't even replied him.


----------



## Kamil_baku

scythian500 said:


> definately not you as you're not even a Turk or Arab... you're a lost subject will be returned to the parents someday... soon or later.. btw, the intended person gets it... if you don't get it.. it means it is not meant for you genius


Dude, im a pure Azeri Turk.. dont even doubt about it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Kamil_baku said:


> do you even know the history? its not because of invaders.. because of Turkmenchay contract in 1828 between Russia and Iran, The Azeri land was divided between Iran and Russia. Todays Azerbaijan is the Northern one, and you got the south part.. It is their land there, any it will be hard to change their language, as they watch Turkish and Azeri TV channels thanks to new technologies..
> I am told from my friend who has been in Tabriz that, if you speak persian in a TAxi, They will say really bad words about you.. is that true?
> 
> 
> Internal issues? Azerbaijan is ready to take the land back, its only because of Russia, not because of IRan! ALso, millions of Azerbaijanis live in russia and do business, basically, government also should take into consideration of Russian policy.. Georgia fought against Russia and we saw the result..


Since you believe in your pan Mongolian nonsense let me enlighten you

All of Azerbaijan belonged to iran and its persian name and the cradle of Zoroastrian faith and the iranian median empire so it was not divided between them its the other way around

The only part was stolen from iran is the north and the rest stayed with iran so spare us from your dog aliev propaganda this land is persian iranian before any Mongolian appeared on the map so the russian did not divided you they are the ones who created you and wrote your false history by stealing iranian lands and history and historical places,celebrations,and figures therefor this land of khaqani and nizami who you claim him as turk and babak and Zoroadasht

The Russians did give a historical iranian lands to iran because its iranian from the bone saying these stupid things its shows how the donkeys in that fake repulic who did not even existed before 1991 and you believe what false history and BS and nonsense they teach you

Russia only stole iranian land nothing more and nothing less
@Serpentine @Safavid @2800



Kamil_baku said:


> Dude, We dont need problem with a neighbor country.. Before, Iran used to help Armenia, thats why you gain negative view among Azerbaijani people.. Nowadays, there is good relations. i support it with any neighboring country.. But, i say, IF Iran starts to kill people there(which i actually dont find Iranian government that dumb), it might turn to a different level.. Iran(or Russia) will never join a war in Azerbaijan. In any case, there are two other powers, plus Sunni SHia issues that might turn the north of Iran to a new HELL!


Because your fake country who started barking at iran

Iran was the first to recognize you after the fall of the soviets but your dogs started problems

They bark how iran is not real which is joke it's self and ironic since iran and iranians existed and lived on this land before your country was invented by stalin and became real after 1991

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TurkeyForever

BordoEnes said:


> Post all the Haplogroups then... why are you posting selectivly?



Maybe because he has an education unlike yoursellf, you should go read some books you don't sound so smart.


----------



## Uhuhu

Kamil_baku said:


> Dude, We dont need problem with a neighbor country.. Before, Iran used to help Armenia, thats why you gain negative view among Azerbaijani people.. Nowadays, there is good relations. i support it with any neighboring country.. But, i say, IF Iran starts to kill people there(which i actually dont find Iranian government that dumb), it might turn to a different level.. Iran(or Russia) will never join a war in Azerbaijan. In any case, there are two other powers, plus Sunni SHia issues that might turn the north of Iran to a new HELL!



Iran never used to help armenia, its just a big lie from panturks and your government,very ungrateful manner. actually it was Iran who saved azerbaijan and stoped armenian forces to occupy more lands. if you want i can show you the evidence that it was only iran who really helped you while some others were just barking.


and why sunni shia issue would turn the north of Iran to a new hell? majority people in north of iran are shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safavid

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Since you believe in your pan Mongolian nonsense let me enlighten you
> 
> All of Azerbaijan belonged to iran and its persian name and the cradle of Zoroastrian faith and the iranian median empire so it was not divided between them its the other way around
> 
> The only part was stolen from iran is the north and the rest stayed with iran so spare us from your dog aliev propaganda this land is persian iranian before any Mongolian appeared on the map so the russian did not divided you they are the ones who created you and wrote your false history by stealing iranian lands and history and historical places,celebrations,and figures therefor this land of khaqani and nizami who you claim him as turk and babak and Zoroadasht
> 
> The Russians did give a historical iranian lands to iran because its iranian from the bone saying these stupid things its shows how the donkeys in that fake repulic who did not even existed before 1991 and you believe what false history and BS and nonsense they teach you
> 
> Russia only stole iranian land nothing more and nothing less
> 
> 
> Because your fake country who started barking at iran
> 
> Iran was the first to recognize you after the fall of the soviets but your dogs started problems
> 
> They bark how iran is not real which is joke it's self and ironic since iran and iranians existed and lived on this land before your country was invented by stalin and became real after 1991


with respect to all members. i want to mention some points here.

Azari people know their race/blood line better. so there is no need for enlightening.

people in north and south of Aras river are same and only political border stands between. so with calling people of north, names you are insulting all Azari people.(same for Iranian Arabs, after insulting Arabs some dudes say we are not talking about Iranian Arabs we are talking about other Arabs...!)
no one cares about Aliev.
Azaries owe nothing to no one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

Full Moon said:


> It has been a while mohsen, how is life treating you?


thanks god, better than ever!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> and why sunni shia issue




This sunni-shia issue is just comical.....esspecially when you involve Turks in it...*We are not sectarian like you guys.
*
I didn't know about the sects before i joined PDF, i used to think that we were all Muslims.


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> This sunni-shia issue is just comical.....esspecially when you involve Turks in it...*We are not sectarian like you guys.
> *
> I didn't know about the sects before i joined PDF, i used to think that we were all Muslims.




seriously? are you joking me? that's why erdogan supports extremist sunnis in syria and turned that country into blood? or you mean suppressing kurds near 1 century and over decades fighting with them and believe in you Turk speakers are superior race ? or should i mention Genocide you guys committed against armenians and others? yeah.. definitely you guys are not sectarian 
The last thing can be considered in iran is sectarian view dear.

it's long time i don't take serious PDF members and opinions, because in real life people are very different.

Of course in a larger scale its comical that nowadays Muslims kill Muslims in the region...




.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

سلام جیگرز

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Since you believe in your pan Mongolian nonsense let me enlighten you
> 
> All of Azerbaijan belonged to iran and its persian name and the cradle of Zoroastrian faith and the iranian median empire so it was not divided between them its the other way around
> 
> The only part was stolen from iran is the north and the rest stayed with iran so spare us from your dog aliev propaganda this land is persian iranian before any Mongolian appeared on the map so the russian did not divided you they are the ones who created you and wrote your false history by stealing iranian lands and history and historical places,celebrations,and figures therefor this land of khaqani and nizami who you claim him as turk and babak and Zoroadasht
> 
> The Russians did give a historical iranian lands to iran because its iranian from the bone saying these stupid things its shows how the donkeys in that fake repulic who did not even existed before 1991 and you believe what false history and BS and nonsense they teach you
> 
> Russia only stole iranian land nothing more and nothing less
> @Serpentine @Safavid @2800
> 
> 
> Because your fake country who started barking at iran
> 
> Iran was the first to recognize you after the fall of the soviets but your dogs started problems
> 
> They bark how iran is not real which is joke it's self and ironic since iran and iranians existed and lived on this land before your country was invented by stalin and became real after 1991


Bro all of your statement is true. All of Caucus and Azerbaijan belong to IRAN, and Iran will take them back in future. Our Shia Azari brothers are living under dictatorship of aliev pig.


Kamil_baku said:


> I am told from my friend who has been in Tabriz that, if you speak persian in a TAxi, They will say really bad words about you.. is that true?


I've been to Tabriz in 2 years ago. I have never seen such thing. Racists and pan turks are only 2% in Azari cities and most of them are villain youth.


SOHEIL said:


> سلام جیگرز


ها ها آواتور جدید مبارک

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Russia only stole iranian land nothing more and nothing less


turkic qajar land 


SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> This slur is for the Ottoman Turkish donkeys and iranians don't consider the Azeris as turks but you are so stupid


can you provide me with source btw even if it's true thats a poor excuse for u to use it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> seriously? are you joking me? that's why erdogan supports extremist sunnis in syria and turned that country into blood? or you mean suppressing kurds near 1 century and over decades fighting with them and believe in you Turk speakers are superior race ? or should i mention Genocide you guys committed against armenians and others? yeah.. definitely you guys are not sectarian


We also invaded Cyprus....does that also counts as a secterian move ??? You either don't know the meaning of sectarianism or can't construct strong arguments.

Turkey supporting extermists in the Syria is a big lie, nobody has a single proof. Yet, some certain people continue to use this baseless accusation.



Uhuhu said:


> The last thing can be considered in iran is sectarian view dear.



Okay, let's look at the issue from another angle.

Iraq - Shias, Sunnis, Kurds. Iran suppoting shias in Iraq
Syria - Alewite mynority ruling over sunni majority - Iran supporting Alewites
Yemen - Sunni minority ruling over Shia majority - Iran supporting Shias.

See our difference. You are constructing your arguments over accusations, me on the other hand facts.



Uhuhu said:


> it's long time i don't take serious PDF members and opinions, because in real life people are very different.


That's a little different for me. I'm disgarding opinions of the people who are rude and use insults. I will always consider the opinions of polite users.



Uhuhu said:


> Of course in a larger scale its comical that nowadays Muslims kill Muslims in the region...


I have little my own way of thinking on this issue. ME ruled by Ottoman empire and peace reigned. Some revolted and back stabbed us. Allah gave their curse and from that day, blood never ceased to run in ME.


----------



## Aramagedon

asena_great said:


> turkic qajar land


Turkic my @ss, IRAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

2800 said:


> Turkic my @ss, IRAN.


iran born after ww1


----------



## haman10

@Serpentine , can you clean this thread please bro ? honestly , i've got no time to shit on turkey in this forum anymore . i've got a life .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> We also invaded Cyprus....does that also counts as a secterian move ??? You either don't know the meaning of sectarianism or can't construct strong arguments.



by the meaning of sectarianism, suppressing kurds and count them as subhuman than turks, is sectarianism.




Sinan said:


> I have little my own way of thinking on this issue. ME ruled by Ottoman empire and peace reigned. Some revolted and back stabbed us. Allah gave their curse and from that day, blood never ceased to run in ME.



i think you missed the rule of west powers during the time. although i dont believe in curse and ... because it always was like that. east roman empire,Crusades, Assyria, Babylon, iranian empire and muslim invaders.. it always is the same and maybe will be.



Sinan said:


> Turkey supporting extermists in the Syria is a big lie, nobody has a single proof. Yet, some certain people continue to use this baseless accusation.



kardashim it seems you have a great sense of humor, google it to find hundreds, although you can check out the archive of AK party and erdogan speeches.
noüadays turkey is the nest of terrorists and all other Islamist extremists unfortunately. everyone knows it, deal with it.




Sinan said:


> Okay, let's look at the issue from another angle.
> 
> Iraq - Shias, Sunnis, Kurds. Iran suppoting shias in Iraq
> Syria - Alewite mynority ruling over sunni majority - Iran supporting Alewites
> Yemen - Sunni minority ruling over Shia majority - Iran supporting Shias.
> 
> See our difference. You are constructing your arguments over accusations, me on the other hand facts.



you missed some big parts in your angle. amaybe because you have no clue about the islamic regime in iran and its goal in the region.
let me add some in your angle.

Turkey- ruling by sunni islamists since 2002- iran used to support them since 2002 til 2011.
Palestine- majority sunnis- getting fully support by iran for 37 years.
afghanestan- Northern Alliance and mojahedins are sunnis, iran were supporting them against soviet union and taliban.
bosnia- majority sunnis- iran supporting sunnis in the war with serbs.
sudan- majority sunnis- iran used to support them

in iraq, iran supports kurds also against ISID. they saved erbil recently.

see? you see everything by your sectarian view, not us. the government in iran doesnt care to shia-sunni, they care to their goal which is being anti Israel. so if anyone wanna damage resistance axis in the region or support israel and US Interests. they have problem with. if not. you are welcomed! thats why iran was fully supporting erdogan and AK party during 2002-2011. but since the syrian war started and turkey began to support those extremist who are getting support by west and trying to fall down the Syrian government, they have problem with him. bu gerchektir, Anliyor musunuz?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

نتانیاهو:با القاعده ارتباط داریم!+تصویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir









Kamil_baku said:


> Dude, im a pure Azeri Turk.. dont even doubt about it!


you are whatver you think you are..even if you are not that person in reality...btw, we are not talking about Azeri brothers in Az Republic... They are very much mixed with other southern cacusian people... but they are not definately turk.. Even Turks in Turkey are not Turk in majority... You are what you are... let me tell you two stories although they might seem off tpic...

once upon a time somewhere in Baltic sea area... I happened to become room mates with one German and 3 Azeris from Az Republic for 2 days... There was a fight (not a hit-hit fight of course) between the Azeri guys and the German one... I tried to be neutral..but then two of the engaging Azi brothers asked me loudly if I am Sharafsiz ... I said what it has to do with me.. they said, they expected me as an Iranian to back them up against the German... Then they explained in response to my question why they expected that way... They said, we are both Muslim.. We are both Shia... We are both in Caspian's... we were both a single nation until just recently... then I replied by bringing up a HADITH from Imam Ali saying, you must be with RIGHT specially when it is against your family, friends or yourself interests... one of them impressed so much that he left the room for couple of minutes... Funny thing is that one of those 3 Azeris was gay and had a ring in his ears... He was trying all the time to mingle with that German guy and other European guests...

Another time I became a guest of a family in Kiev... the family was consisted of an husband with Azeri heritage, a half polish-Half Ukrainian Mom and the kids... The husband is my friend now for sometime... Once that we have seen so many Turks in streets in Kiev, I asked him if he feels close to them... He said it..and said it angrily that he is no Turk... He is an Azeri from Shirvan... He even did n't let his kids learn Azeri Turkish...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

پهپاد کرار وارد عرصه نبردها شد
واحد تبلیغات جنگی اتاق عملیات مشترک محور مقاومت در سوریه،عصر روز گذشته با انتشار یک ویدئو، لحظه رصد تحرکات و هدف قرار گرفتن تجمع دهها تن از تروریستهای تکفیری القاعده در محور جنوبی حلب را به تصویر کشیده است. بنابر اظهارات منابع میدانی، این تصاویر مربوط به نخستین عملیات آزمایشی "پهپاد ایرانی کرار" در عرصه میدانی جنگ می باشد که با موفقیت کامل همراه بوده است. استفاده از این پهپادهای بمب افکن در نبردهای سوریه نوید بخش وارد آمدن خسارات و تلفات گسترده تر به گروههای تروریستی تکفیری و کاهش نیاز به حضور واحدهای زمینی جهت درگیریهای مستقیم به تروریستها و وقوع تلفات احتمالی به سازمان رزم نیروهای خودی میباشد.
شمارش معکوس برای عملیات شمال حلب/ پیشروی‌ رزمندگان مقاومت درجنوب حلب/ دستاوردهای سیطره محور مقاومت بر فرودگاه کویرس/ «کرار» شکارچی جدید تروریست‌ها + عکس، فیلم و نقشه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

asena_great said:


> turkic qajar land
> 
> can you provide me with source btw even if it's true thats a poor excuse for u to use it


The qajars don't own the land but the people do

I think you didn't get the point it's iranian land with iranian names history and culture and language and everything before something called qajars or turks appeared in history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ASQ-1918

This is what Zubov wrote about Azerbaijani Turks in *1834* (his own first hand observations). A largely nomadic population at the time.

ЗУБОВ П

Tatars living in the Caucasus Krai, are the descendants of the Tatar, who in the reign of _Abakahana_ seized Persia, Georgia and all the provinces lying near the western shore of the Caspian Sea in the early 12th century after Christ founded their possessions in the *[154]* conquered countries . Cramped first the Turks, spreading beyond the Caucasus their power at the end of the XV century, and then the Persians have mastered the reign of Dynasty Sofiev almost all the countries lying between the Black and Caspian seas, and are under their dominion, preserved in some way the people's identity, for having always Khans from among them, were of the championship in all provinces except the Caucasus region of Georgia, utesnyaya indigenous Armenians. This kind of factors contributed to the formation in them of the haughty and the imperative of the spirit, they differ in features. Not being forced to rabstvovat, they retained honesty, frankness and determination, manifested in all their actions: Although not neglect peaceful *[155]* classes citizen and farmer, but *it is much more capable to craft a warrior and a shepherd. From this cause the biggest part of them lead a nomadic life, following the example of their ancestors*, who lived in the vast steppes near the Volga, Don and the Urals. Nomadic life really has its own special amenities for the people, accustomed himself to endure all the air change. What is the location of the mountainous region contributes towards this. With the coming of spring, they, for their numerous herds are raised for the first slope of the mountains, lush green covered beginners, with a gradual increase in heat, and they gradually rise higher and higher on the mountain, and in the hot summer months, migrate at the tops of the Front Range. With the reduction of fires starting to go down again, and in the winter is already live on the *[156]* valleys. Those delivering the abundant food perekochevaniem their herds, they enjoy all year round most enjoyable time of the year - in the spring. *Device their summer homes woven from thin twigs and obveshennyh round rugs homework, very convenient for such life* (*talks about yurt tents*). In the winter they live in mud huts, of which advanced wall consists of a number of logs set upright, and has a small shed, and inside is cobbled together from clay fireplace, means constantly burning fire. This kind of life contributes to perform miraculous nomadic Tatar sturdy, strong and healthy. *They are much more agility own guns, excellent horsemen, brave and fearless*, that no old-time proven by experience in the last Persian and Turkish war, under *[157]* the command of His Serene Highness the Prince of Warsaw, Graf Paskevich of Erivan, and even before, during, actions of General Prince Madatova in Northern Dagestan, under his leadership in the conquest of the Khanate of Kazykumykskogo, suppression and Akushintsev Tabasarans.

Accounts of traveler *Johann Anton Güldenstädt (1771-72)*

ИОГАНН АНТОН ГИЛЬДЕНШТЕДТ

*TEREKEMENSKIE OR TURUKMENSKIE, Tatars 305 

They occupy the eastern foot of the Caucasus Mountains, the western shore of the Caspian Sea near Boynaka, Derbent and Utamisha and also own all the southern foothills of the Caucasus Alazan or Kakheti to the Caspian Sea. Their districts there are Cuba, Altipara, Tokuspara, Miskindzhal, Hinakut, Krishbudah Chamakh and all of Shirvan, they all have a common master in the person of Fath Ali Khan, whose tenure extends to Salliana. With the given border following turukmenskie district in the west: Shaka, Caballo, Agdash and Arash, who also have a ruler, now it is Hussain Khan, son of Haji Dzhalabi having a residence in the town of Nukha.

Terekmenskih, or Turkmen, speak a Turkish dialect of the Tatar language and are Muslim. In their country a lot of good land, but the Tatars are mostly only cattle and most of them live in their villages only in the winter, in the summer they usually live in yurts, they usually change several times a year. They have orchards and small fields with grain, and especially with rice.*


----------



## scythian500

اعتراف ماهنامه ارتش آمریکا به توانمندی نظامی ایران - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamil_baku

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> fake repulic who did not even existed before 1991


Do you know that Azerbaijan is the first democratic republic in the East? put your glasses on and read history.. 28 may 1918, we gained our independence from Russia and sent tons of gold to Turkey to help their Independence war. in 1905, WHen Armenia started to kill Azeris in each city, it was only Turkey that sent its forces under ENver pasha and kicked those out. Where were Iran at that time? 
I respect Iran, we might have similarities.. We lived in a country that controlled by Turk and Persian tribes.. Safavi and so on.. I see actually many Iranians in each Novruz holiday in Baku. I think, novadays, There is too much money is poured into Azerbaijan to change people to sunni. In a decade, you might loose that similarity as well. Another reason, there are already many Azerbaijanis from Northen cities are in ISIS..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Uhuhu said:


> Iran never used to help armenia, its just a big lie from panturks and your government,very ungrateful manner. actually it was Iran who saved azerbaijan and stoped armenian forces to occupy more lands. if you want i can show you the evidence that it was only iran who really helped you while some others were just barking.
> 
> 
> and why sunni shia issue would turn the north of Iran to a new hell? majority people in north of iran are shia.



who did you save us from? Azerbaijan was fighting the war by itself , while Russia was providing massive amounts of weapons to the enemy 

once the country was exhausted from war, political conflicts and a possible start of civil war 
Russia brought 2 sides to the table , Iran had nothing to do with it.

apparently anything said against Iran , is either being a panturk or a government lie , get over yourself.

it was beneficial for both Russia and Iran for Azerbaijan to remain weak , nothing against the people
that's just how politics work



2800 said:


> Bro all of your statement is true. All of Caucus and Azerbaijan belong to IRAN, and Iran will take them back in future. Our Shia Azari brothers are living under dictatorship of aliev pig.



Lol , first, no one in their right mind in Azerbaijan would want to join Iran 
second , Azerbaijan has progressed a lot more in a decade under Aliyev than Iran has in 3-4 decades under your government.
third. an average Azerbaijani has a lot more rights than an average Iranian 
and fourth , you have no means to take back anything in present or in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Azeri440 said:


> Lol , first, no one in their right mind in Azerbaijan would want to join Iran
> second , Azerbaijan has progressed a lot more in a decade under Aliyev than Iran has in 3-4 decades under your government.
> third. an average Azerbaijani has a lot more rights than an average Iranian
> and fourth , you have no means to take back anything in present or in the future.



No one is going to take anything back from anyone, the borders are established and all respect it, everyone have and should get over it now. One member's post doesn't mean anything in the direction of a country's policy. Iran was the first country to recognize Azerbaijan and all other Soviet states as a country.

--------------------------------------

Guys, stop the discussion about Azerbaijan vs Iran, any post about that will be removed after mine. This is a chill thread, so don't ruin it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

I moved other posts to this thread.

Go on in there, but keep it civilized without any provocation.


----------



## BordoEnes

I'm sorry Serpentine but im kinda happy Turks and Iranians got into this big debate, reminds me of the days where Iranians and Turks would just piss on each other for the smallest innocent comment 

Plus it was kinda getting boring around


----------



## ResurgentIran

@haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @Sinan @xenon54 @Uhuhu @2800 @SOHEIL @Madali @rahi2357 @scythian500 @Daneshmand and others

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @Sinan @xenon54 @Uhuhu @2800 @SOHEIL @Madali @rahi2357 @scythian500 @Daneshmand and others


Hugging everyone.....except Haman and Rmi.

Just realised that.

Rmi is 5
Haman is 10
Sythian is 500
Rahi is 2357
And there is 2800....hmm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @Sinan @xenon54 @Uhuhu @2800 @SOHEIL @Madali @rahi2357 @scythian500 @Daneshmand and others


Sup dude? 

Wanna troll fight? Im ready. 








BordoEnes said:


> I'm sorry Serpentine but im kinda happy Turks and Iranians got into this big debate, reminds me of the days where Iranians and Turks would just piss on each other for the smallest innocent comment
> 
> Plus it was kinda getting boring around


You just need the little fights from time to time, it wasnt any different in the last millenia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/files/fa/news/1394/8/22/1329161_902.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

ResurgentIran said:


> @haman10 @kollang @Serpentine @rmi5 @Sinan @xenon54 @Uhuhu @2800 @SOHEIL @Madali @rahi2357 @scythian500 @Daneshmand and others


Hi bro how are you ????

Missed you 


Sinan said:


> Hugging everyone.....except Haman and Rmi.
> 
> Just realised that.
> 
> Rmi is 5
> Haman is 10
> Sythian is 500
> Rahi is 2357
> And there is 2800....hmm.


Medea empire the first great Iranian empire was formed 2800 years ago.






Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Scythian empire was formed at 500 BCE.






Scythians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Empires are obsolete ideas. They are being given more tolerance than what they deserve by historians (doesn't matter which empire we are talking about). It is perhaps time for historians to rethink about how far they can tolerate empires. Most historians simply overlook the catastrophic bloodshed and ethnic hatred that most empires are built on. They weren't at all a happy place to belong to, except for brief periods of peak that all empires experience (40-80 years). The rest of empires' life is basically a great struggle to keep it together, and massive revolutions by its citizens, only to lead to the same conclusion: the fall of the empire and the nostalgia of those who benefited from it.





My two cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> Hi bro how are you ????
> 
> Missed you
> 
> Medea empire the first great Iranian empire was formed 2800 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Scythian empire was formed at 500 BCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scythians - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Post this at any historical forums and they will tear you apart, as a mather of fact ill give you links to some. 
History Forum ~ All Empires
Historum - History Forums (ill admit, this one is iffy)
History Forum ~ All Empires

There are more i follow but these are great start


----------



## Blackmoon

1-Iran with its inception in 3200 BC, is the oldest country in the world. More info: History of Iran & List of sovereign states by formation date
2-Great Wall of Gorgan is the second longest defensive wall in existence after the Great Wall of China
3-The world's oldest water reservoir is in Gonabad, is more than 2700 years old & is still in use; It is also the world's largest qanat; More info: Iranian architecture
4-World's largest collection of jewels
5-Iran produces 3/4 of the world's handmade carpets; Iran has 30% share of the world's carpet export market
6-Iran has the world's largest zinc reserves, in addition to 2nd largest reserves of copper, ninth largest reserves of iron and eleventh largest reserves of lead
7-Iran has the world's largest Islamic banking sector valued at 235.5 billion US dollars
8-Islamic Azad University is the world's third largest university with more than 1.3 million students enrolled, it is also the world's largest private university
9-Gandom-Beriyan in Dasht-e Lut is the world's hottest place with a recorded temperature of 70.7 °C

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Hugging everyone.....except Haman


Good . otherwise i should cleanse myself with soil according to Islamic teachings . 

i'm not sure if you're intelligent enough to get the punchline though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Good . otherwise i should cleanse myself with soil according to Islamic teachings .
> 
> i'm not sure if you're intelligent enough to get the punchline though


You havent defined who would be the dominant force in such a case, dont be too sure, you might get ''surprised'' 

Anyways there is a saying in Turkey that in such cases you would need to wash yourself with ''water that would even melt bricks'' im just simply gonna call it nitric acid.

So Haman, as a good muslim have fun with 20 l nitric acid, but do it in fresh air, nitrous gases are toxic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> You havent defined who would be the dominant force in such a case, dont be too sure, you might get ''surprised''
> 
> Anyways there is a saying in Turkey that in such cases you would need to wash yourself with ''water that would even melt bricks'' im just simply gonna call it nitric acid.
> 
> So Haman, as a good muslim have fun with 20 l nitric acid, but do it in fresh air, nitrous gases are toxic.


omg, you're soooo funny... I,m exploding from both laugh and joy... For one second I thought I'm at Turks Chayhane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> omg, you're soooo funny... I,m exploding from both laugh and joy... For one second I thought I'm at Turks Chayhane


It was just a little joke, get over it, quite a childish raction for a man in your age...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> It was just a little joke, get over it, quite a childish raction for a man in your age...


but still so funny and creative... no matter how old the audience are...



Full Moon said:


> Empires are obsolete ideas. They are being given more tolerance than what they deserve by historians (doesn't matter which empire we are talking about). It is perhaps time for historians to rethink about how far they can tolerate empires. Most historians simply overlook the catastrophic bloodshed and ethnic hatred that most empires are built on. They weren't at all a happy place to belong to, except for brief periods of peak that all empires experience (40-80 years). The rest of empires' life is basically a great struggle to keep it together, and massive revolutions by its citizens, only to lead to the same conclusion: the fall of the empire and the nostalgia of those who benefited from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two cents.


yes, when you are a subject of an absolute kingdom you should be hating empires...


----------



## BordoEnes

Full Moon said:


> Empires are obsolete ideas. They are being given more tolerance than what they deserve by historians (doesn't matter which empire we are talking about). It is perhaps time for historians to rethink about how far they can tolerate empires. Most historians simply overlook the catastrophic bloodshed and ethnic hatred that most empires are built on. They weren't at all a happy place to belong to, except for brief periods of peak that all empires experience (40-80 years). The rest of empires' life is basically a great struggle to keep it together, and massive revolutions by its citizens, only to lead to the same conclusion: the fall of the empire and the nostalgia of those who benefited from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two cents.



Conquest, consolidation, expansion, degeneration and conquest(repeat).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Good . otherwise i should cleanse myself with soil according to Islamic teachings .
> 
> i'm not sure if you're intelligent enough to get the punchline though


Also, no tea for you.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> It was just a little joke, get over it, quite a childish raction for a man in your age...


Lol, group hug didn't work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Safavid said:


> with respect to all members. i want to mention some points here.
> 
> Azari people know their race/blood line better. so there is no need for enlightening.
> 
> people in north and south of Aras river are same and only political border stands between. so with calling people of north, names you are insulting all Azari people.(same for Iranian Arabs, after insulting Arabs some dudes say we are not talking about Iranian Arabs we are talking about other Arabs...!)
> no one cares about Aliev.
> Azaries owe nothing to no one.


I responsed to the lies they teach them


----------



## SALMAN F

Azeri440 said:


> who did you save us from? Azerbaijan was fighting the war by itself , while Russia was providing massive amounts of weapons to the enemy
> 
> once the country was exhausted from war, political conflicts and a possible start of civil war
> Russia brought 2 sides to the table , Iran had nothing to do with it.
> 
> apparently anything said against Iran , is either being a panturk or a government lie , get over yourself.
> 
> it was beneficial for both Russia and Iran for Azerbaijan to remain weak , nothing against the people
> that's just how politics work
> 
> 
> 
> Lol , first, no one in their right mind in Azerbaijan would want to join Iran
> second , Azerbaijan has progressed a lot more in a decade under Aliyev than Iran has in 3-4 decades under your government.
> third. an average Azerbaijani has a lot more rights than an average Iranian
> and fourth , you have no means to take back anything in present or in the future.


No he didn't say he just responsed to the lies that some members here made


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Also, no tea for you.


Spare me your 1st grader , nonsensical comebacks .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Spare me your 1st grader , nonsensical comebacks .


Be close to Allah and far away from me....


----------



## scythian500

*خوشحالی معارضان میانه روی سوریه از حملات پاریس+تصویر*
بدنبال وقوع حملات خونین شب گذشته تروریستهای تکفیری به اهدافی در شهر پاریس پایتخت فرانسه، گروههای تروریستی تکفیری میانه روی فعال در سوریه به ابراز خوشحالی پرداختند.
گروه بین الملل مشرق- بدنبال وقوع حملات خونین شب گذشته تروریستهای تکفیری به اهدافی در شهر پاریس پایتخت فرانسه، گروههای تروریستی تکفیری میانه روی فعال در سوریه به ابراز خوشحالی پرداختند. بنابر این گزارش، فعالان رسانه ای وابسته به ائتلاف "جیش الفتح" به رهبری گروه تروریستی تکفیری بین المللی "القاعده" (جبهه النصره) و مشارکت گروههای ارتش آزاد، جند الاقصی، احرارالشام و ... با انتشار پیامهای تبریک و تهنیت به امت اسلامی! حمله وحشیانه تروریستهای مسلح به مردم غیر نظامی را مورد تایید و تمجید قرار دادند.





پیامهای مشابهی نیز از سوی سایر فعالان رسانه ای ائتلاف جیش الفتح (القاعده) منتشر شده که بیانگر نوع تفکرات آنها نسبت به کشتار بی گناهان می باشد. لازم به ذکر است که گروههای تشکیل دهنده این ائتلاف طی سالهای اخیر بصورت مستقیم از سوی کشورهای فرانسه، آمریکا، انگلیس، عربستان سعودی، قطر، اردن و ترکیه مورد حمایت مالی، سیاسی، تسلیحاتی و ... بوده اند. این کشورها گروههای مذکور را میانه رو خطاب کرده و بر ادامه حمایتهای نظامی از آنها تاکید کرده اند.


----------



## scythian500

جامعه یهودیان فرانسه از حملات پاریس مطلع بوده‌ است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Aramagedon

Dear @WebMaster will you please change the first flag of @jammersat to Afghanistan?


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> Dear @WebMaster will you please change the first flag of @jammersat to Afghanistan?


haji bikhial, shoma ham chapo rast ya dari post report mikoni ya member ha ro. be mache rabti dare taraf koja zendegi mikone. alanam ke ban shode
-------------------------------------------------------------------








-----------------------------------


Aaaaali bud in matn, bekhunid hatman. albate baiad shakhsiat ha ro beshnasid, in page genre (ژانر) tu facebook alie.

@haman10 @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @Kiarash @JEskandari @Madali @raptor22



​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> haji bikhial, shoma ham chapo rast ya dari post report mikoni ya member ha ro. be mache rabti dare taraf koja zendegi mikone. alanam ke ban shode
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Aaaaali bud in matn, bekhunid hatman. albate baiad shakhsiat ha ro beshnasid, in page genre (ژانر) tu facebook alie.
> 
> @haman10 @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @Kiarash @JEskandari @Madali @raptor22
> 
> View attachment 272162​​


ربطش به اینه که با پرچم ما داره ترول میکنه و دری وری میگه. از چینی بگیر تا آلمانی این طرف داره بهشون توهین های نژادی میکنه با پرچم ایران. برو کامنتاش رو بخون.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

حوادث پاریس اولین «11 سپتامبر» تاریخ نیست +تصاویر و فیلم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiarash

روشن کردن شمع کنار المک گاز جلوی سفارت فرانسه !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

For your day and night joy and laugh... 

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

ملک سلمان: آماده ایم به فرانسه در مبارزه با داعش کمک کنیم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Translation: 

King Salman: We are ready to help France in its fight against ISIL!!



Kiarash said:


> روشن کردن شمع کنار المک گاز جلوی سفارت فرانسه !
> 
> View attachment 272167


2 or days ago lots of innocent people were killed in a very same attack in Beirut... Any candles on their embassy doorstep?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

scythian500 said:


> For your day and night joy and laugh...
> 
> @SALMAN AL-FARSI
> 
> ملک سلمان: آماده ایم به فرانسه در مبارزه با داعش کمک کنیم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> Translation:
> 
> King Salman: We are ready to help France in its fight against ISIL!!
> 
> 
> 2 or days ago lots of innocent people were killed in a very same attack in Beirut... Any candles on their embassy doorstep?



The Saudis are the most stupid and hypocrites on the net they created terrorism then and act as liberals and secularists and they say they are ready to fight it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> haji bikhial, shoma ham chapo rast ya dari post report mikoni ya member ha ro. be mache rabti dare taraf koja zendegi mikone. alanam ke ban shode
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> View attachment 272163
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Aaaaali bud in matn, bekhunid hatman. albate baiad shakhsiat ha ro beshnasid, in page genre (ژانر) tu facebook alie.
> 
> @haman10 @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @Kiarash @JEskandari @Madali @raptor22
> 
> View attachment 272162​​



Un matn ali bud. Che ghadr khaste shodam az in gharb parastegi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blackmoon

I think the color of their blood is more red then the people in Lebanon , Iraq or Syria. 
What happened to humanity ? why so much cruelty ? hatred?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Blackmoon said:


> humanity




what humanity ? 

we Iranians live in the lala land . you should kill them before they kill you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

@rmi5 

Bro i didnt know you were part of the allempires history forum. I have been reading nearly all threads within the forum and i even came acros your comments within the "Turkic Pantheon" thread.


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> haji bikhial, shoma ham chapo rast ya dari post report mikoni ya member ha ro. be mache rabti dare taraf koja zendegi mikone. alanam ke ban shode
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> View attachment 272163
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Aaaaali bud in matn, bekhunid hatman. albate baiad shakhsiat ha ro beshnasid, in page genre (ژانر) tu facebook alie.
> 
> @haman10 @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @Kiarash @JEskandari @Madali @raptor22
> 
> View attachment 272162​​


 Many of my friends have already changed their FB profiles to support France ,,which indicate people all around the world even people in the ME have become numb towards death toll of our own people in the middle east or maybe hearing about explosions suiside bombing, terrorists attacks and etc in the region have become a routine so no one would really care ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rahi2357

Also , The " tall , handsome , good looking and cool guys " offered their special condole'ances . in kareshoun chandta like daare??? chandta????????




More :
همدردی ایرانی ها مقابل سفارت فرانسه (عکس )

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Blackmoon

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 272401
> 
> 
> View attachment 272402
> 
> 
> View attachment 272403
> 
> 
> View attachment 272404
> 
> 
> View attachment 272405
> 
> Also , The " tall , handsome , good looking and cool guys " offered their special condole'ances . in kareshoun chandta like daare??? chandta????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More :
> همدردی ایرانی ها مقابل سفارت فرانسه (عکس )



خون فرانسوی ها قرمز تر از مردم خاورمیانه است دلیل این است.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان تا حالا کسی انیمشن پیام راشل کوری 2 و یا نبرد خلیج فارس 1 رو دیده ؟











http://www.aparat.com/v/UEViu/نبرد_خلیج_فارس

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Blackmoon said:


> I think the color of their blood is more red then the people in Lebanon , Iraq or Syria.
> What happened to humanity ? why so much cruelty ? hatred?



I don't understand when people say "what happened to humanity". As if Humanity is something peaceful. Humans have been killing, stealing, and raping each other since Day 1.

If you see something charitable and nice, if you see people helping each other and being tolerant of each other, then you should say, "What happened to humanity?"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Despite Iran’s National TV Channel 2’s official apology and termination of the racist program “Fetileh” and the director of broadcasting in national TV, people of South Azerbaijan have gone to the streets of almost all major cities of S. Azerbaijan such as Tabriz, Urumiyeh, Ardebil, Zengan, Marandç Maragehç Sulduz(Naghadeh) and even the capital Tehran in another attempt to put a stop the most disgusting type of racism openly demonstrated against 40 million Turkic citizens of Iran on central TV channels and official media outlets.
Urmiyeh-Urmu, S. Azerbaijan’s cultural capital city, was the very first city to ignite the anti-racism demonstrations immediately followed by people of Tabriz, Zengan, Sulduz, Ardebil and even the capital Tehran.clashes in S. Azerbaijan
Demonstrators raised signs and banner which have called for equality among the ethnic communities and demand education and national TV programs in their mother language-Azerbaijani Turkic.
They also demanded immediate cessation of Persian racism, an apology by the head of National Broadcasting Council and minister of culture.

It is reported that there were some violent clashes between Persian security forces and the Turkic protesters in Tehran, Tabriz, Marand, Marageh, Sulduz and some other regions. The security forces used tear gas, plastic bullets and water cannons to suppress the protesters in many cities. Many of protesters are reported to have been injured and taken to emergency care centers and hundreds have been arrested.

BACKGROUND

Iran’s National TV channel ( shebekey e 2) aired “Fetileh Hotel ” a program supposedly intended to train minors. During the final show the actors made mockery of ethnic Turks in Iran as they insinuated that Turks are idiots and uneducated as they are not even able to make a distinction between a tooth brush and a toilet brush!

The show aired on On November 6th 2015 by Iran’s state TV depicted an Azerbaijani father along with his son who stayed in the Fetileh Hotel. The father comes to the hotel’s reception and complains about an unbearable odor in the room. The “manager of the hotel” later on, “finds out” the unbearable odor was coming from the kid’s mouth because the boy had “mixed up the toilet brush with the tooth brush” and “brushed his teeth with the toilet brush.”
The boy’s lines in Turkic also included such a disgustingly shameful statement as ” Dad, I think they fed us with “sewage” last night!”

Despite the fact that Azerbaijani Turkic the language of over 40 million Turks in Iran, is strictly banned from schools and national TV channels, the entire conversation exchanged between “the Azerbaijani father and son” in this episode was in Turkic, overtly ill-intended to insinuate and propagate that the ethnic Turks are ignorant and illiterate.

Images of protests in Urmu,Tabriz, Zengan, Sulduz, Ardebil and even the capital Tehran



Source: Racism aganist Turks in iran
@Sinan if your turckick dogs are not happy why they dont ohuck off to mongolia is not the same you say about the kurds that they should leave anatolia if they are not happy????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 272401
> 
> 
> View attachment 272402
> 
> 
> View attachment 272403
> 
> 
> View attachment 272404
> 
> 
> View attachment 272405
> 
> Also , The " tall , handsome , good looking and cool guys " offered their special condole'ances . in kareshoun chandta like daare??? chandta????????
> 
> 
> More :
> همدردی ایرانی ها مقابل سفارت فرانسه (عکس )



What do you expect when our President rushed to call the French President, when the French President did not call him over Mina stampede.

Rohani's condolences to Beirut AFTER his condolences to Paris

محکومیت حمله تروریستی در بیروت لازم نیست؛ به فرانسه و پاریس برسید/ پیام روحانی برای بیروت، 4 ساعت پس از پیام برای پاریس / ظریف هم‌ ترجیح داد برای بیروت پیامی صادر نکند! | پایگاه اطلاع رسانی رجا

50 years after Jalal al-ahmed wrote "Gharbzadegi", we still are plagued with this disease.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Madali said:


> What do you expect when our President rushed to call the French President, when the French President did not call him over Mina stampede.
> 
> Rohani's condolences to Beirut AFTER his condolences to Paris
> 
> محکومیت حمله تروریستی در بیروت لازم نیست؛ به فرانسه و پاریس برسید/ پیام روحانی برای بیروت، 4 ساعت پس از پیام برای پاریس / ظریف هم‌ ترجیح داد برای بیروت پیامی صادر نکند! | پایگاه اطلاع رسانی رجا
> 
> 50 years after Jalal al-ahmed wrote "Gharbzadegi", we still are plagued with this disease.


This is truly an scandel by all means

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand @Serpentine @JEskandari @kollang
> 
> This dude is so excited by this event i think he might need a vagey-jay rejuvenating surgery for the blood overflow



If can't afford the reconstructive surgery to repair the hangar damaged by over-renting it to Geopolitical high flyers, then the topical application of cocaine can also reduce the width temporarily. Tried and tested by generations of experienced escorts with varying degrees of success in fooling their lovers.

Or maybe they are already doing it. Who knows. I mean, they are not going to tell us everything.



Blackmoon said:


> خون فرانسوی ها قرمز تر از مردم خاورمیانه است .



It is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Siavash

Madali said:


> What do you expect when our President rushed to call the French President, when the French President did not call him over Mina stampede.
> 
> Rohani's condolences to Beirut AFTER his condolences to Paris
> 
> محکومیت حمله تروریستی در بیروت لازم نیست؛ به فرانسه و پاریس برسید/ پیام روحانی برای بیروت، 4 ساعت پس از پیام برای پاریس / ظریف هم‌ ترجیح داد برای بیروت پیامی صادر نکند! | پایگاه اطلاع رسانی رجا
> 
> 50 years after Jalal al-ahmed wrote "Gharbzadegi", we still are plagued with this disease.


Better not rush to conservative conclusions so fast. he probably got caught off guard of the speed of development. Beside not issuing condemnation to France killings would have been bad for Iran. It is not good but not a scandal. Meanwhile, Iran and South Lebanon have close relationship, may be there was no public announcement but highly probable the Iranian and Hezbollah agents were on the ground right after the explosion and had contacts. South Lebanon and Iran is basically the same from political stand point!... you like to find something to bash Rouhani on it .. keep trying but at least not something that cheeky and cheap.
...

...

...
I see @Daneshamnd babbling here again, his logic always brings Nausea ! I thought he was hospitalized! Who let the dog out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان این سخنرانی رو از 33:00 گوش بدید.

http://www.faraghlit.com/دانلود-روایت-عهد-47-زمزمه-های-نفوذ/

خدا لعنت کنه روحانی و رفسنجانی رو. اگر ایران تا سه سال دیگه به فنا نرفت من آدم نیستم.

@Daneshmand @Madali @SOHEIL @The Last of us @haman10 @Serpentine @Siavash @scythian500 @raptor22 @Blackmoon @JEskandari @spiderkiller @ResurgentIran @Shahryar Hedayati @Arminkh @warfareknow @Hussein @ya hosein @yavar

همه چی تو ایران داشت خوب پیش میرفت تا اینکه رفسنجانی خبیث اون بلبشور و ادعای تقلب در انتخابات در سال 88 رو مطرح کرد. کشور خیلی از اون موقع ضربه خورد. البته من طرفدار احمدی نیستم. اینم دسته گل دومشون که از سال 92 تو قدرت هستن و تمام وجهه, حیثیت, قدرت, عزت, پیشرفت علمی, بازدارندگی, دانش و فناوری و... رو به باد دادن و تا حالا هم آمریکا یه یه قرونی از پول نفت خودمون کف دستمون نذاشته.

افسوس و حیف ایران ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Siavash

2800 said:


> دوستان این سخنرانی رو از 29:20 گوش بدید.
> 
> http://www.faraghlit.com/دانلود-روایت-عهد-47-زمزمه-های-نفوذ/
> 
> خدا لعنت کنه روحانی و رفسنجانی رو. اگر ایران تا سه سال دیگه به فنا نرفت من آدم نیستم.
> 
> @Daneshmand @Madali @SOHEIL @The Last of us @haman10 @Serpentine @Siavash @scythian500 @raptor22 @Blackmoon @JEskandari @spiderkiller @ResurgentIran @Shahryar Hedayati @Arminkh @warfareknow @Hussein @ya hosein @yavar
> 
> همه چی تو ایران داشت خوب پیش میرفت تا اینکه رفسنجانی خبیث اون بلبشور و ادعای تقلب در انتخابات در سال 88 رو مطرح کرد. کشور خیلی از اون موقع ضربه خورد. البته من طرفدار احمدی نیستم. اینم دسته گل دومشون که از سال 92 تو قدرت هستن و تمام وجهه, حیثیت, قدرت, عزت, پیشرفت علمی, بازدارندگی, دانش و فناوری و... رو به باد دادن و تا حالا هم آمریکا یه یه قرونی از پول نفت خودمون کف دستمون نذاشته.
> 
> افسوس و حیف ایران ...


You are kidding right? Everything was so lovely till 88? It was an engineered elections if not selection in 88. People were right to complain and were fed up. You will see another one if Khamaneie gang increase the pressure and close the next election, be sure about that.

Khamneie has issued new initiative of "Nofooz". Another business plan and line of conduct for the conservative (so called) traitors!

By the way I am listening to his babbling this raefipour (minute 18)  Wow he is so paranoid ! He is a new Dr. Abbasi (same style same illness). Against teaching English  Man if you have something worth listening you wont be afraid of other voices  One has always to know what paranoid enemies say and listen to them carefully!

Some answer to this paranoid rafeiepour with minute coming soon.

There has to be a cure for Daneshmand syndrome now spreading!


----------



## haman10

@Siavash please don't get obsessed with daneshmand . We've got enough on our plate .

No need for a new obsession syndrome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Siavash said:


> You are kidding right? Everything was so lovely till 88? It was an engineered elections if not selection in 88. People were right to complain and were fed up. You will see another one if Khamaneie gang increase the pressure and close the next election, be sure about that.
> 
> Khamneie has issued new initiative of "Nofooz". Another business plan and line of conduct for the conservative (so called) traitors!
> 
> By the way I am listening to his babbling this raefipour (minute 18)  Wow he is so paranoid ! He is a new Dr. Abbasi (same style same illness). Against teaching English  Man if you have something worth listening you wont be afraid of other voices  One has always to know what paranoid enemies say and listen to them carefully!
> 
> Some answer to this paranoid rafeiepour with minute coming soon.
> 
> There has to be a cure for Daneshmand syndrome now spreading!



I listen to a lot of Raefipour's speeches at his site masaf.ir. I don't necessarily agree to everything he says, but he is the closest speaker today we have to someone like Shariati, in my opinion. Someone who isn't obsessed by the rituals and traditions of religion and nor someone who is obsessed by the norms of the west.

A lot of criticisms against Iran is unwarranted, and only occurs due to the trying to objectively analyze a political situation in a world dominated by a certain norm.

Norms are generally outlined by the superpowers of the time and it is so easy to be entrapped by it. What they do seems like the only way to do something, and to an intellectual, to deny that would seem backwards. The folly of such thinking can only be revisited decades later, when the norm does not exist anymore.

Let me give you an example. I have argued with Iranians and non-Iranians multiple times in the past regarding hijab in Iran. First, let me first start by saying that I'm not religious, but I want to try to prove why the arguments made against it are faulty.

The arguments are always that the state does not have the right to control the attire of its citizen. This argument is made in different variations, but the concept is the same. This is something I am sure you are familiar with, maybe even something you believe in yourself.

However, the counterargument doesn't need to be to defend the advantageous of hijab or whatever. That's a wrong direction to argue. The first aspect of the argument we should focus on is this: Is a country like Iran doing something fundamentally different than any other society or is it only a difference in application?

My argument is the second. In almost any society today, the government has some system in place for controlling their citizen's attire. In how many countries today can a person walk around naked?

Oh, I'm already hearing the comebacks to this in my head. "But that's different!!!" No, the fundamentals of not allowing a woman to be naked in the streets (or say, a school teacher) is exactly the same as hijab, which is Attire Control. The only reason one looks at one in a shocked manner and the other as routine, is mainly because the current Norm dictates that controlling nakedness is fine, but hijab is not. That is, certain parts of the body is perfectly acceptable for the government to put laws for (such as covering the vagina), but others they should not (such as covering the hair). If for whatever reason, the roles were reversed, our nation was the only one in the world to not control hijab, while USA and the west did, then they would have considered us as deviant and a perverted nation, and a lot of Iranian in the west would have agreed.

Sorry, for making this long, but I wrote this with the hope that you please try to free yourself from the current established Norms. Question everything, don't take anything as a given, and do not be entrapped by the times you live in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Good to know that they have some taste for arts: Iran’s Tehran Museum of Contemporary Art Has Been Hiding One of the World’s Great Art Collections

"Hojjat recalls the most surprising comment he got during the long talks over what Iran would or wouldn’t exchange for the _Shahnama_. One of the religious authorities on the supreme revolutionary panel was quite adamant about _Gabrielle With Open Blouse_, a portrait of the woman who worked for the Renoir family as a nanny. “This Renoir painting is very exquisite,” the man said. “*Do not give it away.*”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

BordoEnes said:


> @rmi5
> 
> Bro i didnt know you were part of the allempires history forum. I have been reading nearly all threads within the forum and i even came acros your comments within the "Turkic Pantheon" thread.



That was before Rmi returned to the dark side....... we used that sites PM for discreet communication.


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان این کلیپ رو حتما ببینید تا هر کسی به ماهیت واقعی سعودی های یهودی و یهودی زاده پی ببره!

http://www.faraghlit.com/فاجعه-منا-در-سریال-واکینگ-دد-رائفی-پور/

اینم یه نسخه ی دیگش که حرفای مقدماتی داره ولی کامل نیست:

سخنان بسیار مهم استاد رائفی پور درمورد فاجعه منا "جدید"

پیشنهاد میکنم جفتشو ببینید مخصوصا اولی

7000 martyres from Hajjis to satisfy Zionist masters.
----

پیر کفتار احمق:

الف - هاشمی: تنها راه حذف داعش همکاری با عربستان است


فعال سیاسی آمریکایی:

*سوریه شکست بخورد پایگاه حمله به ایران می‌شود*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

2800 said:


> دوستان این کلیپ رو حتما ببینید تا هر مسی به ماهیت واقعی سعودی های یهودی و یهودی زاده شک داره شکش برطرف بشه!
> 
> http://www.faraghlit.com/فاجعه-منا-در-سریال-واکینگ-دد-رائفی-پور/
> 
> ----
> 
> فعال سیاسی آمریکایی:
> 
> *سوریه شکست بخورد پایگاه حمله به ایران می‌شود*​


It won't. Not anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

2800 said:


> پس نصف عمرت بر فناس.


منظور من شکست سوریه بود. منظور تو چی بود نمیدونم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Arminkh said:


> منظور من شکست سوریه بود. منظور تو چی بود نمیدونم.


من فکر کردم عرض کردی کلیپ رو نمیبینم. معذرت

به نظر من اگه سوریه شکست بخوره (که البته نمیخوره) از صدام هم برای ایران بدتر میشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Ever seen a man so angry that he needs to catch breath by inhaling deep:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Watch the video at 1:34

It looks like Russian long range bombers are attacking Syria from the safety of Iranian airspace 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Another US official said Russia had fired "about 20" cruise missiles from the Caspian Sea, all of which appeared to have landed in Syria.
*
Russia strikes IS stronghold Raqa after warning US - Yahoo News


----------



## Blackmoon

The terrorist act on the Russian civilian aircraft is mysterious and planned.
They said it was 1.5 KG of TNT explosion that brought down the aircraft .
No air defense missile has 1.5 KG of explosive it is much more so it must be carried into the cargo of the aircraft but how ?
In these days all the Baggage are highly check so how they could do such a thing ? and by whom ? 
So the person whom carries it to plane was killed too...
ISIS cannot coordinate such a brilliant plan it must be from a secret service.


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


>


♥Artesh♥

☻☺

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Artesh



@xenon54 Bro, do you know "Artiz ne arar la bazarda" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 Bro, do you know "Artiz ne arar la bazarda" ?


Yeah i have bent lauging at this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Turkey fans boo minute's silence for Paris victims| Reuters

Yay !!

thats so nice of turks . i wonder if only radicals were allowed and moderate turks were banned from watching the game  

@2800 @Daneshmand @Serpentine @Atanz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> Turkey fans boo minute's silence for Paris victims| Reuters
> 
> Yay !!
> 
> thats so nice of turks . i wonder if only radicals were allowed and moderate turks were banned from watching the game
> 
> @2800 @Daneshmand @Serpentine @Atanz


Hehe, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Turkey fans boo minute's silence for Paris victims| Reuters
> 
> Yay !!
> 
> thats so nice of turks . i wonder if only radicals were allowed and moderate turks were banned from watching the game
> 
> @2800 @Daneshmand @Serpentine @Atanz



Turkihs guys, please don't respond to Haman in this thread. He is trying to flame.


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Turkihs guys, please don't respond to Haman in this thread. He is trying to flame.


Turkihs guys shouldn't be wandering here anyways . they've got a turkihic section all for themselves .

and no , i was just stating facts . 

those people are normal civilians and they present the mentality that you guys have . Note that in the main thread about this i did NOT bring this up , because good or bad , what you guys do end up in the name of all muslims . 

so i tried to justify it no matter how unjustifiable and disgusting it was . 

you can look for yourself .

@Daneshmand , damn bro , for the second time in the past couple of month , i had the privilege to participate in CPR of a patient with Pulmonary Edema . damn dude the management of such a patient is so thrilling !

I've seen and participated in many many CPRs but PE patients are just sth else . it gives me the chills !

one minute they just have dyspnea , next minute Asystole ! literally in just 1 minute !

i was just wondering how un-experienced i am and how much work i have ahead of myself .

other cases are just not cool as this !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> *Turkihs* guys shouldn't be wandering here anyways . they've got a *turkihic *section all for themselves .


You are trying to invent an insult ?



haman10 said:


> what you guys do end up in the name of all muslims .
> 
> so i tried to justify it no matter how unjustifiable and disgusting it was .
> 
> you can look for yourself .



Trying to show muslim solidarity, how sweet of you. Next time just say that "Turks are savage sunnis" that will suit you better.


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand , damn bro , for the second time in the past couple of month , i had the privilege to participate in CPR of a patient with Pulmonary Edema . damn dude the management of such a patient is so thrilling !
> 
> I've seen and participated in many many CPRs but PE patients are just sth else . it gives me the chills !
> 
> one minute they just have dyspnea , next minute Asystole ! literally in just 1 minute !
> 
> i was just wondering how un-experienced i am and how much work i have ahead of myself .
> 
> other cases are just not cool as this !



Don't worry. Experience will come by itself. It is knowledge that is important and counts by an large.

Not very cool for the patient I guess. The term that should be used here is "challenging". Cool is eh, so dude kind of language, which doctors should avoid at all costs. 

What was the cause of PE? Don't be surprised in decompensated HF for things to go downhill very fast. In LVF, with a low heart function, the patient is already walking on thin ice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> "Turks are savage sunnis"


In a lot of cases , that'll be stating the obvious . 

i think you got me wrong here  i wasn't trying to cover up the savagery . i was trying to promote the loss of respect muslims have because of extremists like those people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> In a lot of cases , that'll be stating the obvious .
> 
> *i think you got me wrong here * i wasn't trying to cover up the savagery . i was trying to promote the loss of respect muslims have because of extremists like those people



Lol, don't think highly of yourself. You are not complicated. 

Anyways, i explained the situation in that thread. And yet you are still trying to portrait the issue as it fits to your agenda.  Knowing your character that doesn't surprise me as usual.

Anyways, your country invented a machine to cut people's limbs and your countrymen gathers in this act of savagery like a social event....yet you are trying to give us moral lessons.


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> What was the cause of PE?


AML unfortunately .

i don't think he'll survive the underlying cause , but he survived the CPR .


Daneshmand said:


> Cool is eh, so dude kind of language, which doctors should avoid at all costs.


well dadash , thats true . but lets be honest with ourselves , we get cold blooded after we see enough .

i already am showing the symptoms . trauma patients don't seem bothering anymore . on the contrary , i'm starting to get attracted to their cases .

2 years ago i'd probably cry my eyes out if i saw the same cases i see now .


Daneshmand said:


> decompensated HF


i've seen the triangle of TNG, Lasix and ACEI doing wonders in these cases in literally 15 minutes !!

anyway , i'm now a fan of cardiology ! its thrilling really



Sinan said:


> You are not complicated.


No i'm not . i'm just a simple human . i wish you were the same 



Sinan said:


> agenda


Agenda 

WTF  

get over yourself man . pfft .

Agenda  as if people do actually give a shyte about you .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@Daneshmand @haman10 

I know Dan is a doctor but Haman are you a doctor also? PDF is aggregating "medicine men". That's good. Your collegues in UK patched me up - Always had respect for doctors but that elevated after my brush with death.

And may I ask which country you both gents qualified and practice in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Agenda
> 
> WTF
> 
> get over yourself man . pfft .
> 
> Agenda  as if people do actually give a shyte about you .



Talking shıt about Turks every given opportunity. That's your agenda when you came across any Turk or Turk related issue.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Serpentine 

Bro, can you please thread ban me ? I don't think that's against forum regulations and i'm asking nicely. 

I don't wanna talk to guys like Haman. But when i see he is dissing Turks or Turkey, i can't help my self to intervene. I think my presence in this Chill thread automatically changes the mood for certain people and makes it unpleasant for other ordinary users.

So, mate. Please ban me from this specific thread. Stop stop.... *ban me completely from Iranian section. 

Serpi, please ban me from Iranian section.*


----------



## BordoEnes

What happened to @The Last of us , he hasnt been active for a while.


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Talking shıt about Turks every given opportunity. That's your agenda when you came across any Turk or Turk related issue.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @Serpentine
> 
> Bro, can you please thread ban me ? I don't think that's against forum regulations and i'm asking nicely.
> 
> I don't wanna talk to guys like Haman. But when i see he is dissing Turks or Turkey, i can't help my self to intervene. I think my presence in this Chill thread automatically changes the mood for certain people and makes it unpleasant for other ordinary users.
> 
> So, mate. Please ban me from this specific thread. Stop stop.... *ban me completely from Iranian section.
> 
> Serpi, please ban me from Iranian section.*


You really want to leave Iranian section forever?


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> You really want to leave Iranian section forever?


Yeap. 

@Serpentine , please ban me from Iranian section.


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Yeap.
> 
> @Serpentine , please ban me from Iranian section.


Sounds like your heart is broken. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Sounds like your heart is broken. Anyway, good luck.


I don't wanna spend my time, with arguing certain people.They banned me from Far East section now i'm good. They talk from our behinds but i don't see them there for i don't care. If they come to another section, i put them in their and send them back to their section. I want the same thing from this section too.

@Serpentine , please ban me from Iranian section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> I don't wanna spend my time, with arguing certain people.They banned me from Far East section now i'm good. They talk from our behinds but i don't see them there for i don't care. If they come to another section, i put them in their and send them back to their section. I want the same thing from this section too.
> 
> @Serpentine , please ban me from Iranian section.


Good ... But I have a better suggestion for you. Leave the PDF, it's just waste of time and has no outcome. Specially political and none scientific discussions.


@mohsen

Mohsen jan dadash in havapeyma he ke too avatarete ke akharesh dar nayumad, nemikhay axe profileto avaz koni?

@Siavash

Bebin aval az hame begam man melli gara hastam. Vali age khamenei rahbaremun nabud man behet ghole sharaf midan keshvaremun be yaghma rafte bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

2800 said:


> @mohsen
> 
> Mohsen jan dadash in havapeyma he ke too avatarete ke akharesh dar nayumad, nemikhay axe profileto avaz koni?
> 
> @Siavash


نه. چون معتقدم دیر و زود داره ولی سوخت و سوز نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Yeap.
> 
> @Serpentine , please ban me from Iranian section.



But I can't ban you without reason. You are some mature guys, you should learn to deal and cope with each other.


--------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> But I can't ban you without reason. You are some mature guys, you should learn to deal and cope with each other.


Mate, i'm politely, respectfully asking you to ban me from the section. It shouldn't be against forum rules. Nobody would object to that....

And there is reason. As it Iranian section is going to be more pleasant without guys fighting each other for no reason.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm politely, respectfully asking you to ban me from the section. It shouldn't be against forum rules. Nobody would object to that....
> 
> And there is reason. As it Iranian section is going to be more pleasant without guys fighting each other for no reason.


well in this age medical community don't believe in incarceration in the treatment of addiction why not use replacement therapy . for example go to a forum about car tuning instead of asking serpentine about banning you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> well in this age medical community don't believe in incarceration in the treatment of addiction why not use replacement therapy . for example go to a forum about car tuning instead of asking serpentine about banning you ?


Mate, my solution is easy, why complicate things ?

I like this forum. Especially Turkish section getting news about our Defense Industry and products. Debating with our members. To a point i also like ME section and Europe section where i can learn other nationalities opinions on matters related golbal developments, Turkey , Turks.

In Arab section, i can debate with Arab users especially Egyptians on defense matters.

So, when there is nothing do to, i check Iranian section. I'm not even looking to defense related threads...





This one looked like interesting so, i take a peak.
At #3rd post some random guy involved Turkey.

At post #5h...this pic came along.





So, i got involed...or like the Azerbaijan thread. Prospect of Iran-Azerbaijan relations

I just want to be banned from Iranian section, that's all. I don't understand why this is becoming a problem........


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> I just want to be banned from Iranian section, that's all. I don't understand why this is becoming a problem........



Okay, I'll section ban you for a day, then we will see what to do next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm politely, respectfully asking you to ban me from the section. It shouldn't be against forum rules. Nobody would object to that....
> 
> And there is reason. As it Iranian section is going to be more pleasant without guys fighting each other for no reason.


Ok . Let me help you . Post some graphic/bloody/porno/dead/stool pictures and videos .Start calling uncle serpi as " shompet e kata kal lah " "shompet e kata kal lah " ( @Serpentine : sorry i am just helping ) .





Dayuuumn . And you are a married guy ! I thought you've got bigger problems than this . Deal or ignore .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Siavash said:


> اثر حقیقت ولی اندک مثل آب در کوه گچی هستش.بتدریج نفوذ میکند و در نهایت پیروز میشود. جمهوری اسلامی کوه گچیست که عظمتش را بر پایه استدلال سست بنام ولایت فقیه قرار داده که قابل تخریب هستش. پایه های مردمیش در صورت تبلیغ درست سست میشود و در نهایت تغییر میکند. هیچ نیروی اهریمنی قویتر از اراده جمعی نیست و این را کسی بهتر از آخوند نمیداند. از رقیب باید روشهای موفقش را درس گرفت و به او پس داد. روش آخوند تکرار تکرار تکرار است و اگر
> ما هم حقیقت و چیزی که بدان اعتقاد داریم را مکررا با منطق و استدلال و با دید باز و بدون تعصب بیان کنیم بی تاثیر نخواهد بود.
> عمل ما باید صداقت و شهامت امام حسین و صلابت علی گونه داشته باشد باید برای آرمان انسانی والا همچون حسین عزیز جان
> داد. افتخار ما باید این باشد که رذلترین و شقیترین آدمها ما را سلاخی کنند در مسیر ایران قوی و آزاد.
> سلاح زبان و استدلال و وسیله جان ناقابل .


پایه های رژیمی که تو ایران 80% محبوبیت داره هیچموقع سست نمیشه و از بین نمیره.

همین جهموری اسلامی و نظامی مبتنی بر ایران شیعی هست که ایران رو متحد نگه داشته. اگر جمهوری اسلامی نبود کشور ما به افغانستان, پاکستان, سوریه, لیبی و... تبدیل میشد. هر کسی سوی خودش رو میرفت و حرف خودش رو میزد. نظام مقتدر و مردم سالار جمهوری اسلامی کشور رو یکپارچه و متحد نگه داشته.


اینو مطعن باش کوچکترین آسیبی به جمهوری اسلامی, کشور ایران رو به جهنمی بدتر از افغانستان تبدیل میکنه. تمام تروریستا از مرزامون هجوم میارن, خارجی ها کشور ما رو بین خوشون تقسیم میکنن و خیلی اتفاقای دیگه میفته. ما الان تو زمان صفوی کشور 
خودمون هستیم, کشورمون داره پیشرفت میکنه, امپراطوریمون تا مرزهای مصر میرسه و... . با وجود تبلیغات وهابی ها به خاطر نظام مذهبیمون محبوبیت خیلی بالایی بین مسلمونا داریم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Ok . Let me help you . Post some graphic/bloody/porno/dead/stool pictures and videos .Start calling uncle serpi as " shompet e kata kal lah " "shompet e kata kal lah " ( @Serpentine : sorry i am just helping ) .
> View attachment 273296
> 
> 
> Dayuuumn . And you are a married guy ! I thought you've got bigger problems than this . Deal or ignore .


Kata kalah damn 



Atanz said:


> @Daneshmand @haman10
> 
> I know Dan is a doctor but Haman are you a doctor also? PDF is aggregating "medicine men". That's good. Your collegues in UK patched me up - Always had respect for doctors but that elevated after my brush with death.
> 
> And may I ask which country you both gents qualified and practice in?


Well bro I'm currently studying medicine so I'm not a doctor yet but i will be one god willing 

Daneshmand is a doctor 

We both study in Iran and will practice here too 

May i ask what happened to you? Its great to see you alright brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/سوت و الله اکبر تماشاگران ترک بجای سکوت برای کشته شدگان فرانسه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Serpentine

@SALMAN AL-FARSI @Sinan temporarily thread banned to cool things down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

@Daneshmand 

Where is your name from?


----------



## ResurgentIran

JEskandari said:


> well in this age medical community don't believe in incarceration in the treatment of addiction why not use replacement therapy . for example go to a forum about car tuning instead of asking serpentine about banning you ?



LOL 



haman10 said:


> Turkihs guys shouldn't be wandering here anyways . they've got a turkihic section all for themselves .
> 
> and no , i was just stating facts .
> 
> those people are normal civilians and they present the mentality that you guys have . Note that in the main thread about this i did NOT bring this up , because good or bad , what you guys do end up in the name of all muslims .
> 
> so i tried to justify it no matter how unjustifiable and disgusting it was .
> 
> you can look for yourself .
> 
> @Daneshmand , damn bro , for the second time in the past couple of month , i had the privilege to participate in CPR of a patient with Pulmonary Edema . damn dude the management of such a patient is so thrilling !
> 
> I've seen and participated in many many CPRs but PE patients are just sth else . it gives me the chills !
> 
> one minute they just have dyspnea , next minute Asystole ! literally in just 1 minute !
> 
> i was just wondering how un-experienced i am and how much work i have ahead of myself .
> 
> other cases are just not cool as this !



Do you know if CPAP is a good treatment for pulmonary edema?
There are varying opinions/information on this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

@2800 

What's with the French flag in your avatar?


----------



## like_a_boss

bacheha inam fune emshab  bye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

ResurgentIran said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if CPAP is a good treatment for pulmonary edema?
> There are varying opinions/information on this


what's wrong with good old dutetic and morphing and a little cardiotonic drugs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

JEskandari said:


> what's wrong with good old dutetic and morphing and a little cardiotonic drugs?


CPAP is not a drug bro . Its a machine. 

Most patients with acute PE get intubated either way to increase V/Q . And I'm pretty sure in Iran they are all connected to CPAP unless the machine isn't available and ambu bag is the only thing you've got

@ResurgentIran

What are your thoughts on this order guys ?
1 ASA 
2 Atorvastatin
3 M.S
4 TNG
5 Lasix
6 pantaprazole
7 Aldactone
8 Capto

@Daneshmand


----------



## ResurgentIran

haman10 said:


> CPAP is not a drug bro . Its a machine.
> 
> Most patients with acute PE get intubated either way to increase V/Q . And I'm pretty sure in Iran they are all connected to CPAP unless the machine isn't available and ambu bag is the only thing you've got
> 
> @ResurgentIran
> 
> What are your thoughts on this order guys ?
> 1 ASA
> 2 Atorvastatin
> 3 M.S
> 4 TNG
> 5 Lasix
> 6 pantaprazole
> 7 Aldactone
> 8 Capto
> 
> @Daneshmand



Yeah bro, but sometimes morphine, furosemide and nitro is not enough to help the patients symptoms, and I just heard from an anesthesiologist that CPAP can be a good treatment for high pressure PE (in case the drugs do not work). But then another doctor that work in ER said CPAP does not work for these patients at all. 

That list, is it the treatment for chronic heart failure/incompensation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> @2800
> 
> What's with the French flag in your avatar?


Sympathizing with French.


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> Sympathizing with French.









----

In other news, the Arak contract,
http://media.farsnews.com/media/Uploaded/Files/Documents/1394/08/30/13940830000561.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

آیا تنها مسلمانان عامل تروریسم در دنیا هستند +نمودار - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Aramagedon

Dustan in thread ro check konid:

Zionist rulers of Saudi












.


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> Sympathizing with French.



@Madali said it best:



Madali said:


> ----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*روسیه: ایران در عرصه هوا فضا و داروسازی قدرتمند شده است*
معاون امور دفاعی و صنایع هوا فضای نخست وزیر روسیه پس از بازگشت از تهران، گفت: ایران با وجود تحریم های غرب در جایگزینی تولیدات داخلی با واردات توانمند شده و اکنون نیز اقتدار این کشور در عرصه های هوافضا و داروسازی به خوبی نمایان شده است.
به گزارش مشرق، دیمیتری راگوزین ضمن گسترده خواندن مذاکرات دو روزه خود با مقامات ایرانی اظهار داشت: هم اکنون در ایران قطعات و لوازم یدکی هواپیما براساس استانداردها و بدون مشکل خاصی تولید می شود.

وی روز چهارشنبه در مصاحبه با شبکه خبری روسیه 24 ضمن اشاره به فرصت های موجود برای همکاری تهران و مسکو در حوزه فناوری پیشرفته، گفت: ایران در عرصه داروسازی پیشرفت های بسیاری داشته و در حال رقابت با کشورهای غربی است و با توجه به دستاوردهای قابل توجه این کشور در حوزه های مختلف، دو کشور می توانند در زمینه های پزشکی، نانو، بیوتکنولوژی و هواپیما سازی همکاری های گسترده ای داشته باشند.


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> CPAP is not a drug bro . Its a machine.
> 
> Most patients with acute PE get intubated either way to increase V/Q . And I'm pretty sure in Iran they are all connected to CPAP unless the machine isn't available and ambu bag is the only thing you've got
> 
> @ResurgentIran
> 
> What are your thoughts on this order guys ?
> 1 ASA
> 2 Atorvastatin
> 3 M.S
> 4 TNG
> 5 Lasix
> 6 pantaprazole
> 7 Aldactone
> 8 Capto
> 
> @Daneshmand


haman , haman CPAP is not a machine its a mode of many mode you can tell your ventilator work. And honestly do you think after 10 years of practice I don't knew that . by the way my question is what's the use of treating symptoms without treating the underlying cause of acute pulmonary edema? You just prolong the patients pain without achieving anything.and about the order you can't say anything unless you know more about the patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

بی بی سی فارسی: ایران حامی مالی داعش است +فیلم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> That list, is it the treatment for chronic heart failure/incompensation?


Well they certainly have some overlaps but no , thats the order for PE .

for decompensated HF you need Plavix or Osvix added to the order for ex.

or B-blockers have counter indications 


JEskandari said:


> haman , haman CPAP is not a machine its a mode of many mode you can tell your ventilator work. And honestly do you think after 10 years of practice I don't knew that . by the way my question is what's the use of treating symptoms without treating the underlying cause of acute pulmonary edema? You just prolong the patients pain without achieving anything.and about the order you can't say anything unless you know more about the patient.


Agha ma shagerd shoma ham nistim dadash , lol .

shoma va daneshmand N sale ke pezeshkid man hanooz daram alefbaye pezeshki ru yad migiram . ma taslim dada 

@ResurgentIran ham term akhare . man koochik hamatoonam hastam  

Either way without CPAP i think the O2 saturation will remain low for a longer period of time and that could damage the patient more than the pain it will cause . don't u think ?

specially considering the fact that these people are more prone to VTach and other arrhythmias which means they are more prone to damage from low O2 sat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

این سریال معمای شاه میشه گفت اولین سریال تاریخی هست که روند داستان حرفه ای نوشته شده
و تو سریال شخصیت ها سیاه و سفید معرفی نشده ان
تا اینجا که بد نبود




آنونس سریال معمای شاه - کیفیت عالی HD - سیما دانلود

چهره‌های اصلی سریال معمای شاه قبل و بعد از گریم+ عکس | خبرگزاری ایلنا


سایت رسمی سریال
صفحه اصلی

چند تا تصویرازفیلم

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

«گلاک»؛ قاتل دیروز دانشمند ایرانی که تبدیل به دستاورد جدید دفاعی شد +عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

به نظر می رسه صادرات سریر به روسیه شروع شده
این هم بررسی فنی به روسی
یخ نزنه یهو







میگم چرا دنا رو نفرستادن روسیه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> این سریال معمای شاه میشه گفت اولین سریال تاریخی هست که روند داستان حرفه ای نوشته شده
> و تو سریال شخصیت ها سیاه و سفید معرفی نشده ان
> تا اینجا که بد نبود
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آنونس سریال معمای شاه - کیفیت عالی HD - سیما دانلود
> 
> چهره‌های اصلی سریال معمای شاه قبل و بعد از گریم+ عکس | خبرگزاری ایلنا
> 
> 
> سایت رسمی سریال
> صفحه اصلی
> 
> چند تا تصویرازفیلم



Suddenly, we are having so many shows about pre-revolution. I am currently watching "Kimia" which is around the time just before the revolution and slowing leading up to it and "Shahrzad" which is set during when Mossadeq was removed.

"Kimia" is not that great, because it has the typical black & white characters, but I still have gotten addicted to it anyway. Like most Iranian TV shows, the GOOD characters piss me off the most and I start to enjoy the "evil" characters. Shahram Kamfar, the Savak character, says a lot of great statements against the revolutionaries that you never would have expected to hear in Seda Sima. This shows Seda Sima is getting smarter. In one scene, Shahram tells the young revolutionaries, "You know what you DON'T want. But do you know what you WANT?"

"Shahrazd" is more of a love story than a political story, but it is better acted and better designed than "Kimia". Plus, it has Shahab Hosseini, who I always enjoy watching. And for a strange reason, the actor who plays Shahram in the other show, also has a character here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

PressTV-Israeli settlers burn Palestinian to death

Barbar animals.


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ رسوایی پلیس فرانسه در ماجرای زن داعشی - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Full Moon

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> این سریال معمای شاه میشه گفت اولین سریال تاریخی هست که روند داستان حرفه ای نوشته شده
> و تو سریال شخصیت ها سیاه و سفید معرفی نشده ان
> تا اینجا که بد نبود
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آنونس سریال معمای شاه - کیفیت عالی HD - سیما دانلود
> 
> چهره‌های اصلی سریال معمای شاه قبل و بعد از گریم+ عکس | خبرگزاری ایلنا
> 
> 
> سایت رسمی سریال
> صفحه اصلی
> 
> چند تا تصویرازفیلم



Javid Shah.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Javid Shah.



lol


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Javid Shah.


Well indeed . 

One thing for sure , he got all them bitch a-rabs of house of saud by the balls you know .

Javid that fat "king" of you .

ooops he died already .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## like_a_boss

Full Moon said:


> Javid Shah.


again my favourite emoji 
name=king salman job=clown

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> lol



I know it is funny, but I mean it. You might disagree with him on certain things, but overall he made a great name for Iran as a moderate and prosperous country.


haman10 said:


> Well indeed .
> One thing for sure , he got all them bitch a-rabs of house of saud by the balls you know .
> Javid that fat "king" of you .
> ooops he died already .



Things were generally "alright" between the Phlavis and Al Saud. Nothing compared to now.


Here they are in a short ride (King Saud Al Saud and Shah Mohammed-Reza)






And a tour in _Midan Azadi _(King Khalid Al Saud and Shah Mohammed-Reza)


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> I know it is funny, but I mean it. You might disagree with him on certain things, but overall he made a great name for Iran as a moderate and prosperous country.



I didn't mean to show whether I agree with him or not, it was just funny seeing a Saudi using the term 'Javid Shah'. 

About the Shah though, if he wasn't stupid, no revolution would happen to begin with, he only understood his mistakes in last months/years of his rule which was too late, he tried in last months to really bring a change, but it was only when the people were already in streets.



like_a_boss said:


>



Lol that was a vintage, how did you even find it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

like_a_boss said:


> again my favourite emoji
> name=king salman job=clown


You don't know much about the Sword Dance *العرضة*. It is a dance for knighthood, wars, and exhibition of power. It used to be performed before battles. Now it is just folklore.


Serpentine said:


> I didn't mean to show whether I agree with him or not, it was just funny seeing a Saudi using the term 'Javid Shah'.About the Shah though, if he wasn't stupid...............



Well, you have been living in the era of his successors.

You get my point I guess.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Things were generally "alright" between the Phlavis and Al Saud.


Of course they were alright . Al-saudiZ were hiZ bitcheZ yo !

lol


Full Moon said:


> King Saud Al Saud


Goddamn . he looks so F-ing exited . 

from camels to cars . well thats just a freakin achievement .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> Of course they were alright . Al-saudiZ were hiZ bitcheZ yo !
> 
> lol
> 
> Goddamn . he looks so F-ing exited .
> 
> from camels to cars . well thats just a freakin achievement .



You are just beyond hope man.


----------



## like_a_boss

Serpentine said:


> Lol that was a vintage, how did you even find it?


serpi man twittero check mikonam bad in araba kheili dige daran nefrat parakani mikonano zede iran twitt mikonan yedafe al-alam ke shabake irane vase araba ino gozasht hamashun lal shodan 
من الشاه الى بوش.. الملك الراقص!+فيديو

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> Javid Shah.


Our Shah was bad but your Shahs are thousands times worse.

Inside Saudi Arabia: Butchery, Slavery & History Of Revolt // Empire_File005 - People & Blogs - VideosFan

7 shocking facts about human rights in Saudi Arabia! -- RT NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

like_a_boss said:


> again my favourite emoji
> name=king salman job=clown



That seems like a nice tradition. Maybe if Mohammad Reza joined him, he would have gotten down from his ivory tower & become down to earth, and not have been kicked out of the country.


----------



## Aramagedon

Putin appears preparing to attack Saudi Arabia and Qatar next, Illarionov says

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

ثواب زیارت آقا امام حسین (ع), پیشنهاد میکنم حتما این سخنرانی رو حتما گوش کنید:

صوت | نگاهی به ارزش زیارت امام حسین(ع) :: بیان معنوی - ناشر آثار استاد پناهیان

کسی اینجا تاحالا اربعین رفته زیارت امام حسین؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500




----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


>


look at putin's hands and his posture .

we're doing sth right , be sure abt that .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> look at putin's hands and his posture .
> 
> we're doing sth right , be sure abt that .


چه جوریه مگه هامان جان؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> چه جوریه مگه هامان جان؟


migan oun form dast ha neshoon dahandeye guarde boodan farde .

for ex. Iranian president holded his hand like that when he was talking to putin last time they met .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*Putin's present to the leader: One of the oldest Qurans available*











رسانه‌های آمریکایی: این پادشاه مدافع تروریسم است +تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

رادارهای ایرانی با فناوری «Solid-State» به جنگ جنگال دشمن می‌روند +عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

With due all respect to Turkish members, Turkey is doomed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

kollang said:


> With due all respect to Turkish members, Turkey is doomed



Nope. Contrary to you people we dont shitt our pants at the sight of Russia. Bring it on.


----------



## Juicer

kollang said:


> With due all respect to Turkish members, Turkey is doomed



Russians won't do much things ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


> Nope. Contrary to you people we dont shitt our pants at the sight of Russia. Bring it on.


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

haman10 said:


> Lol



You have feelings for me dont you?


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


> You have feelings for me dont you?


Funny , a female patient told me the same thing today .
Good thing the bitch was chained . 

I hate the phych ward

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

haman10 said:


> Funny , a female patient told me the same thing today .
> Good thing the bitch was chained .
> 
> I hate the phych ward



Well i have feelings for you aswell... 

Im just bored at this point.


----------



## kollang

BordoEnes said:


> Nope. Contrary to you people we dont shitt our pants at the sight of Russia. Bring it on.


Actually we engaged several times with them during Shah era and some mig-21s and a mig-25 was destroyed as the result.and comparing soviet with today's Russia is a joke.

Come on...you are an internet warrior of your strrrooonk Turkic union and you feel no fear of course. However it doesnt suggest your air force pilots and your ordinary people shouldnt fear too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

*آقا یکی داوطلب شه قند بسابه رو سر عروس و دوماد خوشبخت:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

اینو شیندین؟!!

این احمقا جنگ جهانی راه نندازن خوبه!

پوتین: حمله به جنگنده روسیه عواقب جدی برای ترکیه خواهد داشت؛ از پشت به ما خنجر زدند/ ناتو نشست فوق‌العاده برگزار می‌کند/ محاصره کنسولگری روسیه در استانبول + تصاویر و فیلم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Arminkh said:


> اینو شیندین؟!!
> 
> این احمقا جنگ جهانی راه نندازن خوبه!
> 
> پوتین: حمله به جنگنده روسیه عواقب جدی برای ترکیه خواهد داشت؛ از پشت به ما خنجر زدند/ ناتو نشست فوق‌العاده برگزار می‌کند/ محاصره کنسولگری روسیه در استانبول + تصاویر و فیلم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


بندازن. بذار ترکیه رو با خاک یکسان کنن. شر ترکیه کم.

این ترک های عوضی باید تاوان راه انداختن جنگ داخلی تو سوریه رو پس بدن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

2800 said:


> بندازن. بذار ترکیه رو با خاک یکسان کنن. شر ترکیه کم.
> 
> این ترک های عوضی باید تاوان راه انداختن جنگ داخلی تا سوریه رو بدن.


من به هیچ وجه با اون قسمتش مشکل ندارم و مطمئنم که پوتین به موقش حالشون رو میگیره.
ولی ترکیه عضو ناتو هست و اگر بهش تعرضی بشه بقیه اعضا موظفن ازش دفاع کنن. همه اینا هم قراره بیخ گوش ایران اتفاق بیافته


----------



## Serpentine

They say, a picture worths a thousand words

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Arminkh said:


> من به هیچ وجه با اون قسمتش مشکل ندارم و مطمئنم که پوتین به موقش حالشون رو میگیره.
> ولی ترکیه عضو ناتو هست و اگر بهش تعرضی بشه بقیه اعضا موظفن ازش دفاع کنن. همه اینا هم قراره بیخ گوش ایران اتفاق بیافته


درسته بیخ گوش ایرانه ولی اگه جنگی ضد ترکیه رخ بده لااقل دل من یکی خنک میشه. بعدشم ترکیه داره خیلی قدرتمند میشه و ممکنه برای ایران هم شاخ بشه. تو آینده یه سری چیزای دیگم هست مثل ترک های تجزیه طلب که ترکیه ممکنه ازشون حمایت کنه. امیدوارم روسیه گوششو ببره.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

2800 said:


> درسته بیخ گوش ایرانه ولی اگه جنگی ضد ترکیه رخ بده لااقل دل من یکی خنک میشه. بعدشم ترکیه داره خیلی قدرتمند میشه و ممکنه برای ایران هم شاخ بشه. تو آینده یه سری چیزای دیگم هست مثل ترک های تجزیه طلب که ترکیه ممکنه ازشون حمایت کنه. امیدوارم روسیه گوششو ببره.


فعلا که بقیه اعضای ناتو کف کردن!

نظرات رو که دارم میخونم خیلیا می گن نباید از ترکیه حمایت بشه .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Arminkh said:


> فعلا که بقیه اعضای ناتو کف کردن!
> 
> نظرات رو که دارم میخونم خیلیا می گن نباید از ترکیه حمایت بشه .


دقیقا, منم میخاستم پست قبلیم رو ادیت کنم و اینو بهش اضافه کنم: آمریکا کشوری هست که منافع خودشو واسه یه کشوری مثل ترکیه به خطر نمیندازه و خودشو با یه کشور اتمیی مثل روسیه درگیر نمیکنه.

اردوغان با سیاستاش ترکیه رو به فنا داد.

ترکیه یه کشور اسلامی هست و در نهایت کشورهای غربی بهش خیانت میکنن. آمریکا اگه بخاد از ترکیه مقابل روسیه حمایت کنه در نهایت یه سری اقدامات نمایشی و بیهوده انجام میده.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

kollang said:


> Actually we engaged several times with them during Shah era and some mig-21s and a mig-25 was destroyed as the result.and comparing soviet with today's Russia is a joke.
> 
> Come on...you are an internet warrior of your strrrooonk Turkic union and you feel no fear of course. However it doesnt suggest your air force pilots and your ordinary people shouldnt fear too.



I'm thinking perfectly rational. They litteraly violated our airspace twice in the past months, to which we clearly stated that our rules of engagement will be changed. The fact that they not only bombed our Turkmen brethren, but also went ahead and violated our airspace speaks volumes of Russian aggression and hypocricy. They deserved to be shot down and they deserved every bit of humiliation they received. 

Would Iran have responded any differently? Instead of blindly supporting Russia like a schoolgirl chasing her crush, how about you think this situation through and elaborate why you think differently. Cheers.

By the way, Turks aint scared of shitt.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> They say, a picture worths a thousand words
> 
> View attachment 274503


One of the words say fake smile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> One of the words say fake smile.



It's mostly about his sitting gesture, not smile, you can notice it in other pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

BordoEnes said:


> I'm thinking perfectly rational. They litteraly violated our airspace twice in the past months, to which we clearly stated that our rules of engagement will be changed. The fact that they not only bombed our Turkmen brethren, but also went ahead and violated our airspace speaks volumes of Russian aggression and hypocricy. They deserved to be shot down and they deserved every bit of humiliation they received.
> 
> Would Iran have responded any differently? Instead of blindly supporting Russia like a schoolgirl chasing her crush, how about you think this situation through and elaborate why you think differently. Cheers.
> 
> By the way, Turks aint scared of shitt.


Look, I can see that since Erdogan came into power he declared his new policy of "zero problem with neighbors" and afterwards you are making new enemies every day.Greece,Cyprus,Armenia,Iraq,Syra and Russia seems to be your new one apperantly.and you seems to have no problem with adding Iran to the list too.from accusing Iran of helping PKK terrorism to harming to our strategic ally which is Syra.dont you think there is sth wrong in your side?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

BordoEnes said:


> I'm thinking perfectly rational. They litteraly violated our airspace twice in the past months, to which we clearly stated that our rules of engagement will be changed. The fact that they not only bombed our Turkmen brethren, but also went ahead and violated our airspace speaks volumes of Russian aggression and hypocricy. They deserved to be shot down and they deserved every bit of humiliation they received.
> 
> Would Iran have responded any differently? Instead of blindly supporting Russia like a schoolgirl chasing her crush, how about you think this situation through and elaborate why you think differently. Cheers.
> 
> By the way, Turks aint scared of shitt.


I don't agree and yes Iran would act differently. 

You need to discriminate between a state that is threatening you every day and a state that has normal relation with you. 

In case of Iran, US was threatening Iran with all options on the table every day. Even though, when there was a case of a US manned aircraft or naval unit heading for the Iranian territory, It was radio warnings first, then a jet or a naval unit would be dispatched to lead the unit away. The internet is full of reports where Iranian units got too close to those of US for the same reason. Yes we have downed and captured their UAVs but they are not manned and nobody was killed during the operation.

In this case, there is an allegation that the Russian jet violated your space for only 17 seconds, I don't know how your pilots could repeat their warnings 10 times and lock and shoot within 17 seconds??!! Couldn't they just get close and lead the jet out? Russians had not threatened Turkey in any way. 

Furthermore, couldn't one of your authorities call Russia and explain what happened and try to wind things down instead of calling Nato and ask for meeting?

In my opinion this is not rational thinking, it is more like chest beating which is fine and Turkey may act however it likes. But why make enemies? 10% of your tourists are Russians. I heard that sending tourists to Turkey from Russia has been put on hold.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

kollang said:


> Look, I can see that since Erdogan came into power he declared his new policy of "zero problem with neighbors" and afterwards you are making new enemies every day.Greece,Cyprus,Armenia,Iraq,Syra and Russia seems to be your new one apperantly.and you seems to have no problem with adding Iran to the list too.from accusing Iran of helping PKK terrorism to harming to our strategic ally which is Syra.dont you think there is sth wrong in your side?



I couldnt care less for Erdogan and his policies. That "zero problem" policy was absolute garbage and you wont see any Turkish person denying that, so lets get that out of the way. Most of the countries you mentioned were always enemies of Turkey, some more/less then others. 

Greece: - Historical archrivals
Armenia: - Historical Ottoman Subjects
Syria: - Harbored PKK terrorists and its leader for over 2 decades, also historical Ottoman subjects
Russia: - Has always been considered a treath to Turkey, its why we joined NATO after all. 
Iran: - Regional rival for influence. 

Nothing changed. So take a chill pill. This has been the case for a centries now. Sorry but Syria is our backyard, for you to think you can come here and think you can reinstal your pro-Iran tyrant dictator doesnt really sit well with Turkey.



Arminkh said:


> I don't agree and yes Iran would act differently.
> 
> You need to discriminate between a state that is threatening you every day and a state that has normal relation with you.
> 
> In case of Iran, US was threatening Iran with all options on the table every day. Even though, when there was a case of a US manned aircraft or naval unit heading for the Iranian territory, It was radio warnings first, then a jet or a naval unit would be dispatched to lead the unit away. The internet is full of reports where Iranian units got too close to those of US for the same reason. Yes we have downed and captured their UAVs but they are not manned and nobody was killed during the operation.
> 
> In this case, there is an allegation that the Russian jet violated your space for only 17 seconds, I don't know how your pilots could repeat their warnings 10 times and lock and shoot within 17 seconds??!! Couldn't they just get close and lead the jet out? Russians had not threatened Turkey in any way.
> 
> Furthermore, couldn't one of your authorities call Russia and explain what happened and try to wind things down instead of calling Nato and ask for meeting?
> 
> In my opinion this is not rational thinking, it is more like chest beating which is fine and Turkey may act however it likes. But why make enemies? 10% of your tourists are Russians. I heard that sending tourists to Turkey from Russia has been put on hold.



The rules of engagements suggest that Turkey warned them BEFORE they entered Turkish airspace, so they were most likely waiting on standby and waiting for the jet to violate our airspace. Ever considered that maybe the reason why it was so short in Turkish airspace because we responded swiftly? After all according to Turkish sources the TuAF already has proof recorded by radar signitures. 

Its not neccesarely that Russia treathens Turkey but the message they tried to send was clear. The jet was nowhere near ISIS positions, rather they were above Turkmen rebel territory which Turkey supports which means this was obviously planned out. They tried to show muscle, they got their arze handed to them. Yeah maybe its chest beating, but after the last two violations i think it is pretty justified. 

Turkey already summoned the Russian ambassador way before they announced a NATO meeting. The message is clear, the situation is clear so lets not play dumb here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Can anyone please tell me what Oskoli means?


----------



## scythian500

*تمام روابط نظامی روسیه با ترکیه قطع شد*
وزارت دفاع روسیه از قطع تمامی روابط نظامی با ترکیه به‌دنبال سرنگونی هوایپمای جنگنده روس در مرکز ترکیه-سوریه خبر داد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

war&peace said:


> Can anyone please tell me what Oskoli means?


With due all respect It means "you are a Dummy"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

BordoEnes said:


> I couldnt care less for Erdogan and his policies. That "zero problem" policy was absolute garbage and you wont see any Turkish person denying that, so lets get that out of the way. Most of the countries you mentioned were always enemies of Turkey, some more/less then others.
> 
> Greece: - Historical archrivals
> Armenia: - Historical Ottoman Subjects
> Syria: - Harbored PKK terrorists and its leader for over 2 decades, also historical Ottoman subjects
> Russia: - Has always been considered a treath to Turkey, its why we joined NATO after all.
> Iran: - Regional rival for influence.
> 
> Nothing changed. So take a chill pill. This has been the case for a centries now. Sorry but Syria is our backyard, for you to think you can come here and think you can reinstal your pro-Iran tyrant dictator doesnt really sit well with Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> The rules of engagements suggest that Turkey warned them BEFORE they entered Turkish airspace, so they were most likely waiting on standby and waiting for the jet to violate our airspace. Ever considered that maybe the reason why it was so short in Turkish airspace because we responded swiftly? After all according to Turkish sources the TuAF already has proof recorded by radar signitures.
> 
> Its not neccesarely that Russia treathens Turkey but the message they tried to send was clear. The jet was nowhere near ISIS positions, rather they were above Turkmen rebel territory which Turkey supports which means this was obviously planned out. They tried to show muscle, they got their arze handed to them. Yeah maybe its chest beating, but after the last two violations i think it is pretty justified.
> 
> Turkey already summoned the Russian ambassador way before they announced a NATO meeting. The message is clear, the situation is clear so lets not play dumb here.


I didn't claim the situation is not clear. It is Russia's claim against Turkeys claim about where the jet really was. By the way Russia is not only attacking ISIS. It is attacking all the rogue groups there.

In similar situations, usually it will remain unclear who was right and who was wrong. What prevails is that Turkey shot down a Russian jet. This is something that won't clear anytime soon between two nations.

The whole region is on fire. Shaking it even further is not wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

BordoEnes said:


> Sorry but Syria is our backyard, for you to think you can come here and think you can reinstal your pro-Iran tyrant dictator doesnt really sit well with Turkey.


What a statement! and Erdugan is Saudi's Tyrant dictator reinstalled by Zionists!!

Syria is Turkey's backyard!! Really!!
Turks has no idea of how strategic partnership works... They asked Nato so many times to intervene on their behalf and NATO let them down and they think Iran should do the same with its ally Syria!! Long before your Erdugan becomes a dictator Iran and Syria had strategic pact to help each other in mayday... 

btw, go grab the hands of Syria and walk in streets... shout Syria is mine!! Don't make yourself look any stupider than you are...

پوتین شورای امنیت ملی روسیه را به نشست فوری فراخواند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

kollang said:


> With due all respect It means "you are a Dummy"


Thank you for your help....oh my goodness ...now i know

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

خلبانان جنگنده روسيه کشته شدند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

ترکیه:‌ نمی‌دانستیم هواپیما برای روسیه است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

روسیه:‌ هواپیماهای تهدید کننده را در آسمان سوریه هدف قرار می‌دهیم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
*
ترکیه: جنگنده روس 17 ثانیه داخل حریم هوایی ترکیه بود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

پس از حادثه امروز، روسیه واکنشی سخت نشان داد؛ روس‌ها همه روابط نظامی با آنکارا را قطع کردند و گفتند «هر جنگنده ترکیه که در آسمان سوریه، پرنده‌های روسی را تهدید کند، ساقط می‌شود.»

به گزارش مشرق، وزارت دفاع روسیه با صدور بیانیه اعلام کرد که درحال بررسی گزینه‌های مد نظر جهت پاسخ به اقدام ترکیه در سرنگونی هواپیمای جنگی روس است.

براساس این گزارش، روسیه باصدور بیانیه‌ای برای وزارت دفاع ترکیه، اعتراض رسمی خود به اقدام این کشور را اعلام کرد و افزود: اقدام پدافند هوایی ترکیه در سرنگون کردن جنگنده‌ ترکیه‌ای اقدامی خصمانه است.
ولادیمیر پوتین رئیس جمهوری روسیه در اولین واکنش به اقدام ترکیه با اشاره به اینکه به این اقدام پاسخ داده خواهد شد، تاکید کرد که جنگنده این کشور هیچ تهدیدی برای ترکیه نبوده و 4 کیلومتر با مرز این کشور فاصله داشته است.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

scythian500 said:


> خلبانان جنگنده روسيه کشته شدند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> ترکیه:‌ نمی‌دانستیم هواپیما برای روسیه است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> روسیه:‌ هواپیماهای تهدید کننده را در آسمان سوریه هدف قرار می‌دهیم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> *
> ترکیه: جنگنده روس 17 ثانیه داخل حریم هوایی ترکیه بود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> پس از حادثه امروز، روسیه واکنشی سخت نشان داد؛ روس‌ها همه روابط نظامی با آنکارا را قطع کردند و گفتند «هر جنگنده ترکیه که در آسمان سوریه، پرنده‌های روسی را تهدید کند، ساقط می‌شود.»
> 
> به گزارش مشرق، وزارت دفاع روسیه با صدور بیانیه اعلام کرد که درحال بررسی گزینه‌های مد نظر جهت پاسخ به اقدام ترکیه در سرنگونی هواپیمای جنگی روس است.
> 
> براساس این گزارش، روسیه باصدور بیانیه‌ای برای وزارت دفاع ترکیه، اعتراض رسمی خود به اقدام این کشور را اعلام کرد و افزود: اقدام پدافند هوایی ترکیه در سرنگون کردن جنگنده‌ ترکیه‌ای اقدامی خصمانه است.
> ولادیمیر پوتین رئیس جمهوری روسیه در اولین واکنش به اقدام ترکیه با اشاره به اینکه به این اقدام پاسخ داده خواهد شد، تاکید کرد که جنگنده این کشور هیچ تهدیدی برای ترکیه نبوده و 4 کیلومتر با مرز این کشور فاصله داشته است.*


داش پوتنو عشقه!!

اینو بخون!

Russia deploys missile cruiser off Syria coast, ordered to destroy any target posing danger — RT News

*Three steps as announced by top brass (By Russians):*


Each and every strike groups’ operation is to be carried out under the guise of fighter jets
Air defense to be boosted with the deployment of Moskva guided missile cruiser off Latakia coast with an aim to destroy any target that may pose danger
Military contacts with Turkey to be suspended

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

سپاه هنوز ابزارهای شبکه‌ای پیچیده‌ خود را رو نکرده است + دانلود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Moscow plans to suspend military cooperation with Ankara after the downing of a Russian bomber by Turkish air forces, Russian General Staff representatives said on Tuesday. Further measures to beef up Russian air base security in Syria will also be taken.
*Three steps as announced by top brass:*


Each and every strike groups’ operation is to be carried out under the guise of fighter jets
Air defense to be boosted with the deployment of Moskva guided missile cruiser off Latakia coast with an aim to destroy any target that may pose danger
Military contacts with Turkey to be suspended
*Follow LIVE UPDATES on Russian warplane shot down at Syria-Turkey border*

Sergey Rudskoy, a top official with the Russian General Staff, condemned the attack on the Russian bomber in Syrian airspace by a Turkish fighter jet as “_a severe violation of international law_”. He stressed that the Su-24 was downed over the Syrian territory. The crash site was four kilometers away from the Turkish border, he said.

Rudskoy said the Russian warplane did not violate Turkish airspace. Additionally, according to the Hmeymim airfield radar, it was the Turkish fighter jet that actually entered Syrian airspace as it attacked the Russian bomber.

The Turkish fighter jet made no attempts to contact Russian pilots before attacking the bomber, Rudskoy added.

“_We assume the strike was carried out with a close range missile with an infra-red seeker,_” Rudskoy said. “_The Turkish jet made no attempts to communicate or establish visual contact with our crew that our equipment would have registered. The Su-24 was hit by a missile over Syria’s territory_.”

Russia now plans to implement new measures aimed at strengthening the security of the country’s air base in Syria and in particular to bolster air defense.

*Russian guided missile cruiser Moskva, equipped with the ‘Fort’ air defense system, similar to the S-300, will be deployed off Latakia province's coast.*

"_*We warn that every target posing a potential threat will be destroyed,*”_ lieutenant general Sergey Rudskoy said during the briefing.

“_All military contacts with Turkey will be suspended_,” he added.

Putin: Downing of Russian jet over Syria stab in the back by terrorist accomplices — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Chill out guys!!!
and tell me what are the common foods/dishes between Persian and Pakistan? One I know is Falooda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BordoEnes

Arminkh said:


> I didn't claim the situation is not clear. It is Russia's claim against Turkeys claim about where the jet really was. By the way Russia is not only attacking ISIS. It is attacking all the rogue groups there.
> 
> In similar situations, usually it will remain unclear who was right and who was wrong. What prevails is that Turkey shot down a Russian jet. This is something that won't clear anytime soon between two nations.
> 
> The whole region is on fire. Shaking it even further is not wise.



That i can agree on. But no mather how much i prefer diplomacy over force, this was inevitable. I just think most people taht condem this are also just plain hypocrits. When we respond passivly we are called "weak" and "cowardly" but when we go in with force, just look at the shitt we are dealing with. This Syrian Civil war should be brought to a swift end, but no sides are ready to compromise sadly. 

I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

BordoEnes said:


> That i can agree on. But no mather how much i prefer diplomacy over force, this was inevitable. I just think most people taht condem this are also just plain hypocrits. When we respond passivly we are called "weak" and "cowardly" but when we go in with force, just look at the shitt we are dealing with. This Syrian Civil war should be brought to a swift end, but no sides are ready to compromise sadly.
> 
> I


Well, I do hope things don't escalate any further. In the international field you need to think like a chess player and see what your move will bring the other side to do.

I can't see any good coming out from this for Turkey. With Moskova cruiser stationed now off Latakia coast, there is a full featured S-300 missile system there which will definitely limit the future moves that Turkish Air Force can do, would it be to help the Turkmen Rebels or anything else.

From what I see it is always good to play the victim in International affairs. That's how US justified occupation of Iraq and Afghanistan after all. In this case, now Russia can play the victim and justify his firmer grip over Syria's territory and he may have some buy in from your allies too. Turkey should be more subtle in his foreign moves:

German Vice-Chancellor Sigmar Gabriel called Turkish actions unpredictable.

_“This incident shows for the first time that we are to dealing with an actor who is unpredictable according to statements from various parts of the region – that is not Russia, that is Turkey,”_ Gabriel said, as cited by DPA news agency. He added that Turkey was playing _“a complicated role”_ in the Syrian conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


> That i can agree on. But no mather how much i prefer diplomacy over force, this was inevitable. I just think most people taht condem this are also just plain hypocrits. When we respond passivly we are called "weak" and "cowardly" but when we go in with force, just look at the shitt we are dealing with. This Syrian Civil war should be brought to a swift end, but no sides are ready to compromise sadly.
> 
> I


lets see :
although i sympathize with the fact that turkey shot down the aircraft that violated its airspace for 17 seconds- mostly because I'm a nationalist- I'm very happy this incident happened cause i hate Turkish backstabbing terrorist-supporting establishment .
And believe it or not Russia is indeed going to Fvck you guys up one way or another. 
Maybe not now but they will definitely F Turkey up .

No matter how we perceive this action as individuals, this was the most dumb a3s thing turkey could possibly do .

17 seconds? Do u know how will Russians look at this ? U can go on and blubber abt how you don't give a shit , but trust me , you should .

There ia no moderate rebel in Syria. Trust me, you're the bad guys here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

عکس/ سفر رئیس اتاق‌های بازرگانی ایران به ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

​یادگاری بر دیوار ناتو با طعم خنجری از پشت - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

وزیر خارجه آلمان: سرنگونی جنگنده روسیه توسط ترکیه حادثه‌ای خطرناک است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*پوتین: به طور جدی با حادثه سقوط «سوخو ۲۴» برخورد می‌کنیم*
رئیس جمهوری روسیه با هشدار به ترکیه تاکید کرد که بعد از سقوط جنگنده سوخو-24 نمی‌توانیم امکان وقوع حوادث دیگر را رد کنیم.



به گزارش مشرق، «ولادیمیر پوتین» رئیس‌جمهور روسیه روز چهارشنبه (امروز) ضمن هشدار به آنکارا، اعلام کرد که «بعد از حمله ترکیه به جنگنده «سوخو ۲۴» روسیه بر فراز سوریه، ما نمی‌توانیم احتمال وقوع حوادث دیگر را نادیده بگیریم».
بنا به گزارش اسپوتنیک، پوتین ادامه داد: «بعد از آنچه که دیروز رخ داد، ما نمی‌توانیم احتمال وقوع حوادث دیگر را نادیده بگیریم. اگر این مسئله رخ دهد، ما به نوعی مجبور به واکنش هستیم. شهروندان ما با خطر روبرو هستند و این مسئله‌ای است که وزارت خارجه باید به آن رسیدگی کند».

*ولادیمیر پوتین همچنین گفت که رهبران آنکارا به عمد تلاش می‌کنند کشورشان را به سمت اسلام رادیکال سوق دهند.*

پوتین تأکید کرد که به طور جدی با حادثه‌ای که برای سوخو ۲۴ روسیه رخ داد، برخورد می‌کند و از هر ابزار ممکن برای اجرا و اعمال امنیت استفاده خواهد کرد.

روز سه‌شنبه، یک فروند جنگنده سوخو ۲۴ روسیه در سوریه سقوط کرد. ولادیمیر پوتین اعلام کرد که هواپیمای روسیه با یک موشک هوا به هوا که توسط جنگنده اف ۱۶ ترکیه بر فراز قلمرو سوریه پرتاب شده است، هدف گرفته شده است و در ۴ کیلومتری مرز ترکیه سقوط کرده است.

پوتین همچنین از شهروندان روسیه خواست که بعد از حادثه سقوط هواپیمای کشورش از سفر به ترکیه خودداری کنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

رئیس‌جمهور روسیه تأکید کرد که مسکو حواسش به جریان نفت از مناطق تحت کنترل تروریست‌ها در سوریه به ترکیه هست. پوتین گفت «ظاه*راً داعش نه تنها از قاچاق نفت سود می‌برد، بلکه از حمایت ارتش یک کشور هم برخوردار است. همین ممکن است دلیل اقدامات متهورانه این گروه تروریستی در سراسر جهان باشد*.»

به این ترتیب، به نظر می‌رسد پوتین انگشت اتهام عملیات‌های تروریستی نظیر حملات اخیر پاریس را به سوی ترکیه نشانه رفته است. ولادیمیر پوتین اشاره کرد که هدف قرار گرفتن جنگنده روسیه توسط ترکیه «عواقب وخیمی برای روابط روسیه با ترکیه» خواهد داشت.

وی تأکید کرد: «این واقعیت که ترکیه پس از این حادثه، به جای آن‌که با روسیه تماس برقرار کند، به سرعت تقاضای تشکیل جلسه ناتو را مطرح کرد، جای نگرانی دارد. ظاهراً ترکیه می‌خواهد ناتو در خدمت منافع داعش باشد.» پوتین ضمن اشاره به احترامی که روسیه برای منافع منطقه‌ای سایر کشورها قائل است، هشدار داد که این وحشی‌گری ترکیه بدون پاسخ نخواهد ماند.

*مدودف: ترکیه در فروش نفت داعش سهیم است*
نخست وزیر روسیه اعلام کرد که *مقامات بلند پایه ترکیه در فروش نفت مناطق تحت تصرف داعش سهیم هستند*.


به گزارش مشرقبه نقل از شبکه المیادین؛ "دیمیتری مدودف" طی سخنانی پس از ساقط شدن جنگنده این کشور توسط ترکیه گفت: شرکت های ترکیه بازار روسیه را از دست می دهند.

وی افزود: سقوط جنگنده روسیه شاید به لغو پروژه های مشترک بین مسکو و آنکارا بینجامد.

رئیس جمهور روسیه نیز تاکید کرد که ساقط کردن جنگنده سوخو توسط ترکیه عواقب وخیمی برای آنکارا در پی خواهد داشت.

نخست وزیر روسیه به تازگی عنوان کرده است که* مقامات بلند پایه ترکیه در فروش نفت مناطق تحت تصرف داعش سهیم هستند و حمله به جنگنده روسیه اقدام تلافی جویانه از سوی دولت این کشور بدلیل بمباران های متوالی مواضع گروه های تروریستی در *خاک سوریه و عراق است.

مدودف افزود: *ترکیه حامی تروریسم است *و این جای تعجب ندارد. دولت ترکیهمنافع مالی مستقیم در سود فروش نفت داعش دارد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

چه عجب!

موشک و هواپیما اسباب‌بازی نیست که کسی در هوا تصمیم به شلیک بگیرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## BordoEnes

haman10 said:


> lets see :
> although i sympathize with the fact that turkey shot down the aircraft that violated its airspace for 17 seconds- mostly because I'm a nationalist- I'm very happy this incident happened cause i hate Turkish backstabbing terrorist-supporting establishment .
> And believe it or not Russia is indeed going to Fvck you guys up one way or another.
> Maybe not now but they will definitely F Turkey up .
> 
> No matter how we perceive this action as individuals, this was the most dumb a3s thing turkey could possibly do .
> 
> 17 seconds? Do u know how will Russians look at this ? U can go on and blubber abt how you don't give a shit , but trust me , you should .
> 
> There ia no moderate rebel in Syria. Trust me, you're the bad guys here



I aint gonna argue with you who the bad/good guy is, it seems that depends on which country you are born in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

BordoEnes said:


> I aint gonna argue with you who the bad/good guy is, it seems that depends on which country you are born in.


He can not care less about Erdogan policies+Erdogan is the ruler of Turkey+They are always the good guys=>

See @haman10 , having a productive conversation with these guys is out of reach.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

kollang said:


> He can not care less about Erdogan policies+Erdogan is the ruler of Turkey+They are always the good guys=>
> 
> See @haman10 , having a productive conversation with these guys is out of reach.



I hate Erdogan and the AKP, so dont start.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

BordoEnes said:


> I hate Erdogan and the AKP, so dont start.


Then how come you support every single act of your government foreign policy? Is that because you are a Turk and criticizing your foreign policy toward strangers would make u sounds like a traitor? Where all these face saving things come from? 

Admit it or not Turkey made a dead mistake and this is gonna make a lot of problems for you.you could simply escort the Russian bird with your falcons and save millions(billions?) of dollar of loss.thats exactly the same method British AF used against Russians -and trust me- no one says British are unhonored losers over this incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


> I hate Erdogan and the AKP, so dont start.


Yeah . i also believe seculars would do much better in turkey .

i'm a conservative muslim myself , but seriously dude , AKP has F-ed up mentality.

turkey is a powerful country . the ruling party influences the region directly , and hence , i cheer for demirtas or basically anyone who is not from AKP and thinks before doing bad shit crazy things .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

روسیه تحریم‌ کالاهای کشاورزی ترکیه را کلید زد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Yeah . i also believe seculars would do much better in turkey .
> 
> i'm a conservative muslim myself , but seriously dude , AKP has F-ed up mentality.
> 
> turkey is a powerful country .





haman10 said:


> the ruling party influences the region directly , and hence , i cheer for *demirtas* or basically anyone who is not from AKP and thinks before doing bad shit crazy things .


Haman Haman Haman, i actually like your humour though, well sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> Great news guys. We all knew this project existed for a long time. It was revealed for the first time in 6th Iranian Aviation and Space industries exhibition in Tehran which was opened today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Number of crew: 2
> Max speed: 270 km/hr
> Length: 18.72 m
> Empty weight: 5000 kg
> Max operational Radius: 550 kms
> Max. take off weight: 7470 kg
> Rotor diameter: 15.24 meter
> Service ceiling: 6200 meters
> Powerplant: 2 Russian TV3VMA engines, 2000 shp each, 4000 total. (It's already locally produced now, a part of Iran-140 airplane project based on An-140)
> Body: Aluminium alloy and polymer-based composite.
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10 @Daneshmand @rahi2357 @kollang @JEskandari @2800 @raptor22 @forcetrip @Oscar @Sinan @SOHEIL and others.
> 
> 
> Also, some other helicopter projects are underway, for civilian and transport uses:
> 
> Shahed 490 and Shahed 444.


Why I'm not tagged? 
BTW, my dear friend, you'd better change the title to:
"Indigenous posters of Shahed-216 attack Helicopter Project revealed for first time"




haman10 said:


> believe me , I know shyt about shyt


Finally you admitted Haman, but believe me dude, I believe you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

اقا ما بخیل نیستسم ولی طرحش از پایه مشکل داره
*حالا که تحریم داره برداشته میشه خوب یه موتور بهتر از روسیه بخریم*
اومدیم و پرواز کرد . ما تو ضمینه سنسور ها و اویونیک خیلی خیلی خیلی عقبیم
*سالها طول می کشه به یه چیز عملیاتی برسیم*
دوستان این تصویرو نگاه کنید

ما 20 سال (بعد از جهاد خودکفایی) طول کشید تا به تولید( مونتاژ) هلیکوپتر* ترابری *جت رنجر برسیم





توجه کنید جت رنجرهیچ سنسور یا راداری نداره و قابلیت حمله هم نداره

*العان 16 سال از شاهد 278 (جت رنجر) می گذره و هیچ چیز قابل توجهی تولید نکردیم
بعد 16 سال تازه یه طرح داریم
*
احتمالا یه 15 سال دیگه طول می کشه تا این هلیکوپتر جدید به پرنده قابلی تبدیل بشه

اومدیم این 15 سال جنگ شد . حالا با طرح تخیلیمون چی کار کنیم؟
بهتر نیست بجای یک دندگی و پافشاری روی یک طرح .
همزمان با جلو بردن این پروژه . 30 تا هلیکوپتر درجه یک از روسیه بخریم؟

حداقل با خریدن هلیکوپتر مسئولین متوجه میشن که یک هلیکوپتر پیشرفته چطور است و کمی باهاش اشنا بشن

مثل نیروی هوایی که العان می خواد 30 تا سوخو و کلی موتور بخره

اخه منو باش با کی دارم حرف می زنم اونی که باید این حرفها رو بشنوه فرماندهان ما هستند
......که انها هم .... بماند



SOHEIL said:


> Stop it shahryar ... You make no sense !



مثل اینکه عیشو و بساطتو به هم زدم؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Old dude with artificial limb said:


> Finally you admitted Haman, but believe me dude, I believe you.


oh great ! and you can change what people said by editing them 

why am i not surprised 



BS Musketeer said:


> "Indigenous posters of Shahed-216 attack Helicopter Project revealed for first time"


haha , that was funny .
you should be on TV . you know , Time-Vortex . 

i hope a rex eats you alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

عه عه 
بی ادبی نکنین به هم 

یعنی چه مسخرشو در اوردید همتون . احترام همدیگه هم نمیگیرن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

2800 said:


> بچه دهاتی بهت چیزی نمیگم فکر نکن خبریه چون ارزششو نداری.
> 
> تو معلومات میلیتاری نداری فقط دستاوردهای نظامی مارو که با ساعتها پژوهش و مطالعه بدست اومده سیاهنمایی میکنی.



حالا شما لوکیشن منو چطور فهمیدی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Shahryar Hedayati said:


> حالا شما لوکیشن منو چطور فهمیدی؟


شهريار داداش بسه ديگه 

خودتم ميدوني كه داري ايراد بني اسراييلي ميگيري .برادر من اگه از قضيه ي ديگه اي ناراحتي يا از قيافه ي هليكوپتر خوشت نمياد خب بگو، چرا تاپيك رو به هم ميريزي؟

پيرامون فرمايش هامان جان ، من از شما معذرت ميخوام كه به تندي با شما صحبت كردم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*نجات خلبان روسیه توسط کوماندوهای حزب‌الله و ارتش سوریه+عکس*
نیروهای ویژه ارتش سوریه و حزب‌الله در عملیاتی سریع، یکی از دو خلبان روس را از دست مسلحین نجات می‌دهند.
به گزارش گروه بین‌الملل مشرق،‌ پس از سقوط جنگنده سوخو-24 ارتش روسیه توسط جنگنده‌های ترکیه، یکی از خلبانان این جنگنده به دست تروریست‌های ترکمان اسیر می‌شود که بنابر گزارش‌ وزارت دفاع روسیه، بلافاصله به شکل بی‌رحمانه‌ای بدست این افراد کشته می‌شود. تروریست‌ها فیلم‌ها و تصاویر جسد این خلبان را نیز منتشر کردند.

اما خلبان دوم این جنگنده نیز که در ارتفاعات ترکمان در شمال‌شرقی لاذقیه با چتر نجات فرود آمد؛ نیروهای ویژه ارتش سوریه به همراه کوماندوهای حزب‌الله به سرعت با حضور در این منطقه ضمن پیش از رسیدن تروریست‌ها به خلبان دوم، وی را نجات داده و به یکی از پایگاه‌های مشترک ارتش سوریه و روسیه منتقل کردند. تصویر زیر نیروهای ویژه ارتش سوریه و حزب الله را نشان می‌دهد که پس از آزادسازی خلبان دوم روس، در راه انتقال وی به پایگاه هستند. قرار است ولادیمیر پوتین به این خلبان نجات‌یافته مدال افتخار اعطا کند.





نیروهای ویژه ارتش سوریه و حزب‌الله پس از نجات خلبان روس و در حال انتقال وی به پایگاه

یک خبرگزاری روسیه هم جزئیات عملیات نجات خلبان روس را اینگونه شرح داده است: سه بالگرد به محل سرنگونی فرود احتمالی اعزام شدند. منبع خبرگزاری "ریانووستی" گفت:" گروه نجات تفنگداران دریایی روسیه با نبرد وارد محل فرود کمک خلبان روسی شد. چند گروه نیروهای ویژه سوریه نیز وارد نبرد با شبه نظامیان شده و بطور همزمان از سه طرف از گروه روسی نجات پشیبانی کردند".

گروه 12 نفره تفنگداران دریایی روسیه که از حمایت گروه نیروهای ویژه سوریه برخوردار بود، کنستانین موراخین، کمک خلبان روسی را با وجود آتشباری شبه نظامیان از جوانب مختلف نجات داده و حدود ساعت 4 بامداد 25 نوامبر به پایگاه هوایی حمیمیم رساندند.

هدایت عملیات نجات توسط سردار سلیمانی

اما پایگاه اسپوتنیک روسیه هم در خبری به نقل از منابع نظامی در سوریه اینگونه عملیات نجات کمک خلبان روس را روایت کرده است:

پس از سقوط هواپیمای روسی بلا فاصله هلیکوپتر های روس جهت نجات خلبان دست به کار شدند اما با آتش شدید ارتش آزاد سوریه (همان به اصطلاح مخالفین میانه رو مورد حمایت غرب) و ترکمان های وابسته به ترکیه و استفاده آنها از موشک ها و تسلیحات پیشرفته ای که اخیرا به دستشان رسیده مواجه شدند در این ماجرا یک امدادگر روس هم کشته شد.

اطلاعات موثق مبنی بر اینکه تعدادی از یگان های ویژه ترکیه جهت اسارت خلبان روس و باج گیری از روسیه به مکان اعزام شده اند به دست آمده بود.

در گیرودار برنامه ریزی برای عملیات مجدد جهت آزادی سریع خلبان روس سردار سلیمانی با روس ها تماس می گیرد و به آنها اطلاع می دهد که یک یگان ویژه جهت نجات خلبان روس آماده کرده و پیشنهاد داد به دلیل اینکه این یگان ویژه متشکل از نیروهای ویژه حزب الله لبنان و کماندوهای سوری آموزش دیده توسط ایران است وآشنایی کامل با جغرافیای مکانی دارند، عهده دارند عهده دار عملیات زمینی گردند و نیرو هوایی روسیه پشتیبانی وآتش بار هوایی و اطلاعات ماهواره ای را برای آنها تامین کند و تعهد می دهد که خلبان روس را صحیح وسالم برگرداند، در نهایت همین هم شد.

پس از ردیابی مکان خلبان روس توسط دستگاه ردیابی ماهواره ای که به وی متصل شده بود مشخص شد خلبان در مکانی حدود 6 کیلومتر پشت خطوط مقدم درگیری ارتش سوریه و مخالفین قرار دارد.

شش رزمنده از یگان ویژه عملیاتی حزب الله و 18 کماندوی سوری برای انجام عملیات به خطوط مقدم نزدیک شدند همزمان نیرو هوایی وهلیکوپتر های روس جهنمی از آتش در اطراف منطقه ایجاد کردند و همه استحکامات را با خاک یکسان کردند به گونه ای که اکثر نیروهای دشمن مستقر در مکان فرار را بر قرار ترجیح دادند و زمینه نفوذ یگان های ویژه را فراهم شد.





منبع نظامی در حال گزارش عملیات نجات به خبرنگاراناین افسر سوری افزود وجب به وجب پیشروی یگان های ویژه توسط ماهواره های روسیه بگونه ای دقیق پوشش داده شده بود که حتی بقول وی وجود یک مورچه در فاصله چند صد متری یگان ها حتی درون مکان های سربسته را به آنها اطلاع می دادند و لحظه به لحظه گزارش عملیات به یک مقام خیلی عالیرتبه در کرملین که به نظرش شخص آقای پوتین بود منتقل می شد و مشخص بود که وی از همان جا بر کل عملیات با چشم ماهواره ای نظارت دارد. به گفته این افسر که نمی خواست نامش فاش شود عملیات به شکار یکایک تروریست ها در محیط عملیات چه توسط نیروی هوایی روسیه چه یگان های عملیاتی سردار سلیمانی تبدیل شده بود. طبق اظهار نظر این افسر همزمان روس ها یک جنگ الکترونیکی راه اندازی کردند که طی آن کل ماهواره ها و تجهیزات ارتباطاتی دشمن در شعاع چند کیلومتری منطقه و اطراف آن کور شده بود و تا وقتی که دشمنان به خود آمدند کار از کار گذشته بود چرا که بیم آن می رفت ماهواره های غربی جهت کمک به تروریست ها اطلاعات عملیات را در اختیار آنها قرار دهند.

در نهایت این یگان ویژه پس ازنفوذ در این شش کیلومتر و نابودی کل نیروهای باقیمانده با تجهیزات پیشرفته ای که در اختیارشان بود خلبان را نجات دادند.

جالب اینکه در این عملیات فوق العاده خطرناک کل 24 نیرو به همراه خلبان کاملا سالم بدون حتی یک زخمی به پایگاه بازگشتند.
ارتفاعات ترکمان در شمال‌شرق لاذقیه منطقه‌ایست که ترویست‌های مهاجر از آسیای میانه با حمایت ترکیه آن را تصرف کرده‌اند و مشغول اقدامات تروریستی برضد دولت قانونی سوریه و مردم این کشور هستند. این‌ها همان ترورست‌هایی هستند که در صورت بازگشت به کشورهایشان (در آسیای مرکزی و قفقاز) بزرگترین تهدید برای امنیت روسیه و منطقه‌ای خواهند بود که رهبر انقلاب در دیدار پوتین، نسبت به اعمال جنایت‌کارانه در آن در صورت عدم سرکوب تروریست‌ها در سوریه (و عراق) هشدار دادند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> *نجات خلبان روسیه توسط کوماندوهای حزب‌الله و ارتش سوریه+عکس*
> نیروهای ویژه ارتش سوریه و حزب‌الله در عملیاتی سریع، یکی از دو خلبان روس را از دست مسلحین نجات می‌دهند.
> به گزارش گروه بین‌الملل مشرق،‌ پس از سقوط جنگنده سوخو-24 ارتش روسیه توسط جنگنده‌های ترکیه، یکی از خلبانان این جنگنده به دست تروریست‌های ترکمان اسیر می‌شود که بنابر گزارش‌ وزارت دفاع روسیه، بلافاصله به شکل بی‌رحمانه‌ای بدست این افراد کشته می‌شود. تروریست‌ها فیلم‌ها و تصاویر جسد این خلبان را نیز منتشر کردند.
> 
> اما خلبان دوم این جنگنده نیز که در ارتفاعات ترکمان در شمال‌شرقی لاذقیه با چتر نجات فرود آمد؛ نیروهای ویژه ارتش سوریه به همراه کوماندوهای حزب‌الله به سرعت با حضور در این منطقه ضمن پیش از رسیدن تروریست‌ها به خلبان دوم، وی را نجات داده و به یکی از پایگاه‌های مشترک ارتش سوریه و روسیه منتقل کردند. تصویر زیر نیروهای ویژه ارتش سوریه و حزب الله را نشان می‌دهد که پس از آزادسازی خلبان دوم روس، در راه انتقال وی به پایگاه هستند. قرار است ولادیمیر پوتین به این خلبان نجات‌یافته مدال افتخار اعطا کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نیروهای ویژه ارتش سوریه و حزب‌الله پس از نجات خلبان روس و در حال انتقال وی به پایگاه
> 
> یک خبرگزاری روسیه هم جزئیات عملیات نجات خلبان روس را اینگونه شرح داده است: سه بالگرد به محل سرنگونی فرود احتمالی اعزام شدند. منبع خبرگزاری "ریانووستی" گفت:" گروه نجات تفنگداران دریایی روسیه با نبرد وارد محل فرود کمک خلبان روسی شد. چند گروه نیروهای ویژه سوریه نیز وارد نبرد با شبه نظامیان شده و بطور همزمان از سه طرف از گروه روسی نجات پشیبانی کردند".
> 
> گروه 12 نفره تفنگداران دریایی روسیه که از حمایت گروه نیروهای ویژه سوریه برخوردار بود، کنستانین موراخین، کمک خلبان روسی را با وجود آتشباری شبه نظامیان از جوانب مختلف نجات داده و حدود ساعت 4 بامداد 25 نوامبر به پایگاه هوایی حمیمیم رساندند.
> 
> هدایت عملیات نجات توسط سردار سلیمانی
> 
> اما پایگاه اسپوتنیک روسیه هم در خبری به نقل از منابع نظامی در سوریه اینگونه عملیات نجات کمک خلبان روس را روایت کرده است:
> 
> پس از سقوط هواپیمای روسی بلا فاصله هلیکوپتر های روس جهت نجات خلبان دست به کار شدند اما با آتش شدید ارتش آزاد سوریه (همان به اصطلاح مخالفین میانه رو مورد حمایت غرب) و ترکمان های وابسته به ترکیه و استفاده آنها از موشک ها و تسلیحات پیشرفته ای که اخیرا به دستشان رسیده مواجه شدند در این ماجرا یک امدادگر روس هم کشته شد.
> 
> اطلاعات موثق مبنی بر اینکه تعدادی از یگان های ویژه ترکیه جهت اسارت خلبان روس و باج گیری از روسیه به مکان اعزام شده اند به دست آمده بود.
> 
> در گیرودار برنامه ریزی برای عملیات مجدد جهت آزادی سریع خلبان روس سردار سلیمانی با روس ها تماس می گیرد و به آنها اطلاع می دهد که یک یگان ویژه جهت نجات خلبان روس آماده کرده و پیشنهاد داد به دلیل اینکه این یگان ویژه متشکل از نیروهای ویژه حزب الله لبنان و کماندوهای سوری آموزش دیده توسط ایران است وآشنایی کامل با جغرافیای مکانی دارند، عهده دارند عهده دار عملیات زمینی گردند و نیرو هوایی روسیه پشتیبانی وآتش بار هوایی و اطلاعات ماهواره ای را برای آنها تامین کند و تعهد می دهد که خلبان روس را صحیح وسالم برگرداند، در نهایت همین هم شد.
> 
> پس از ردیابی مکان خلبان روس توسط دستگاه ردیابی ماهواره ای که به وی متصل شده بود مشخص شد خلبان در مکانی حدود 6 کیلومتر پشت خطوط مقدم درگیری ارتش سوریه و مخالفین قرار دارد.
> 
> شش رزمنده از یگان ویژه عملیاتی حزب الله و 18 کماندوی سوری برای انجام عملیات به خطوط مقدم نزدیک شدند همزمان نیرو هوایی وهلیکوپتر های روس جهنمی از آتش در اطراف منطقه ایجاد کردند و همه استحکامات را با خاک یکسان کردند به گونه ای که اکثر نیروهای دشمن مستقر در مکان فرار را بر قرار ترجیح دادند و زمینه نفوذ یگان های ویژه را فراهم شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> منبع نظامی در حال گزارش عملیات نجات به خبرنگاراناین افسر سوری افزود وجب به وجب پیشروی یگان های ویژه توسط ماهواره های روسیه بگونه ای دقیق پوشش داده شده بود که حتی بقول وی وجود یک مورچه در فاصله چند صد متری یگان ها حتی درون مکان های سربسته را به آنها اطلاع می دادند و لحظه به لحظه گزارش عملیات به یک مقام خیلی عالیرتبه در کرملین که به نظرش شخص آقای پوتین بود منتقل می شد و مشخص بود که وی از همان جا بر کل عملیات با چشم ماهواره ای نظارت دارد. به گفته این افسر که نمی خواست نامش فاش شود عملیات به شکار یکایک تروریست ها در محیط عملیات چه توسط نیروی هوایی روسیه چه یگان های عملیاتی سردار سلیمانی تبدیل شده بود. طبق اظهار نظر این افسر همزمان روس ها یک جنگ الکترونیکی راه اندازی کردند که طی آن کل ماهواره ها و تجهیزات ارتباطاتی دشمن در شعاع چند کیلومتری منطقه و اطراف آن کور شده بود و تا وقتی که دشمنان به خود آمدند کار از کار گذشته بود چرا که بیم آن می رفت ماهواره های غربی جهت کمک به تروریست ها اطلاعات عملیات را در اختیار آنها قرار دهند.
> 
> در نهایت این یگان ویژه پس ازنفوذ در این شش کیلومتر و نابودی کل نیروهای باقیمانده با تجهیزات پیشرفته ای که در اختیارشان بود خلبان را نجات دادند.
> 
> جالب اینکه در این عملیات فوق العاده خطرناک کل 24 نیرو به همراه خلبان کاملا سالم بدون حتی یک زخمی به پایگاه بازگشتند.
> ارتفاعات ترکمان در شمال‌شرق لاذقیه منطقه‌ایست که ترویست‌های مهاجر از آسیای میانه با حمایت ترکیه آن را تصرف کرده‌اند و مشغول اقدامات تروریستی برضد دولت قانونی سوریه و مردم این کشور هستند. این‌ها همان ترورست‌هایی هستند که در صورت بازگشت به کشورهایشان (در آسیای مرکزی و قفقاز) بزرگترین تهدید برای امنیت روسیه و منطقه‌ای خواهند بود که رهبر انقلاب در دیدار پوتین، نسبت به اعمال جنایت‌کارانه در آن در صورت عدم سرکوب تروریست‌ها در سوریه (و عراق) هشدار دادند.


One of Russian pilots is rescued by Syrian army and Hezbollah and one is died.

RIP to Russian pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juicer

now , Hezbollah is saving Russians and next day Puttin sit and drink vodka with Netanyahoo and talk ill about Hezbollah


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> One of Russian pilots is rescued by Syrian army and Hezbollah and one is died.
> 
> RIP to Russian pilot


The Russian pilot was landed 6 kms behind enemy lines -> Russian rescue team tried to free him but faced heavy fire from Turkish Puppet terrorists and lost a rescue guy and came back -> General Soleimani told Russians to let him free the pilot only asking for aerial support + Satellite tracking of terrorists -> Russians started to jam all non-resistance alliance satellite or communication systems in a circle of kms -> General Soleimani created a rescue commando team of 6 Hizbullah Commandos + 18 Syrian commando trained by Iran and sent them into the circle -> They started a heavy fight securing pilot's position -> They killed all terrorists around and freed the Russian pilot 

+ There were reports of Turkish forces on the ground trying to abduct the Russian pilot in order to use him for negotiations which obviously failed!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> One of Russian pilots is rescued by Syrian army and Hezbollah and one is died.
> 
> RIP to Russian pilot
> 
> @Serpentine vase chi commete mano edit kardi ?



chon tasvire graphic quote karde budi. aks ro hazf kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> The Russian pilot was landed 6 kms behind enemy lines -> Russian rescue team tried to free him but faced heavy fire from Turkish Puppet terrorists and lost a rescue guy and came back -> General Soleimani told Russians to let him free the pilot only asking for aerial support + Satellite tracking of terrorists -> Russians started to jam all non-resistance alliance satellite or communication systems in a circle of kms -> General Soleimani created a rescue commando team of 6 Hizbullah Commandos + 18 Syrian commando trained by Iran and sent them into the circle -> They started a heavy fight securing pilot's position -> They killed all terrorists around and freed the Russian pilot
> 
> + There were reports of Turkish forces on the ground trying to abduct the Russian pilot in order to use him for negotiations which obviously failed!!


Mashallah general Soleimani ...

Few minutes ago I saw erdogan is blabbing on tv.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## like_a_boss

مشاور فرمانده سپاه قدس: ساخت یک سلاح هسته‌ای از ساخت عینک آسانتر است - BBC Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

scythian500 said:


> The Russian pilot was landed 6 kms behind enemy lines -> Russian rescue team tried to free him but faced heavy fire from Turkish Puppet terrorists and lost a rescue guy and came back -> General Soleimani told Russians to let him free the pilot only asking for aerial support + Satellite tracking of terrorists -> Russians started to jam all non-resistance alliance satellite or communication systems in a circle of kms -> General Soleimani created a rescue commando team of 6 Hizbullah Commandos + 18 Syrian commando trained by Iran and sent them into the circle -> They started a heavy fight securing pilot's position -> They killed all terrorists around and freed the Russian pilot
> 
> + There were reports of Turkish forces on the ground trying to abduct the Russian pilot in order to use him for negotiations which obviously failed!!



Most of it is fantasy and made up stories. The regular لوث کردن قضیه by Iranians (no offense to you, but those who created this story). Someday it's Dr Shariati, someday it's Kurosh kabir, these days, it's Gen. Soleimani.

Yade on ghazie oftadam ke ye dastan shaie shode bud. shabi ke daesh be tarafe erbil harkat mikone bad az gereftane mosul, masood barzani zang mizane mige haj ghasem daran shahro migiran ye kari bokon, haj ghasem mige kak masood ta farda davoom biari man onjam, barzani mige na emshab davoom nemiarim, bana bar in haji majboor mishe ba 70 nafar shab harkat kone va erbil ro az soghut nejat bede.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> Most of it is fantasy and made up stories. The regular لوث کردن قضیه by Iranians (no offense to you, but those who created this story). Someday it's Dr Shariati, someday it's Kurosh kabir, these days, it's Gen. Soleimani.
> 
> Yade on ghazie oftadam ke ye dastan shaie shode bud. shabi ke daesh be tarafe erbil harkat mikone bad az gereftane mosul, masood barzani zang mizane mige haj ghasem daran shahro migiran ye kari bokon, haj ghasem mige kak masood ta farda davoom biari man onjam, barzani mige na emshab davoom nemiarim, bana bar in haji majboor mishe ba 70 nafar shab harkat kone va erbil ro az soghut nejat bede.


I agree with you statement about some famous cliches in Iran but the above story is not mentioned by any Iranian sides or commanders or authority... *It is mentioned by an official Russian news agency and using Russian and Syrian commanders' sources...

btw, in raje be super hero boodan irooniha sohbat nemikone...har kasi naghshi dashte too in ghazie... russha supporte havayee va mahvare kardan... jammer estefade kardan... rooye zamin ham iran karo tamom karde*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Most of it is fantasy and made up stories. The regular لوث کردن قضیه by Iranians (no offense to you, but those who created this story). Someday it's Dr Shariati, someday it's Kurosh kabir, these days, it's Gen. Soleimani.
> 
> Yade on ghazie oftadam ke ye dastan shaie shode bud. shabi ke daesh be tarafe erbil harkat mikone bad az gereftane mosul, masood barzani zang mizane mige haj ghasem daran shahro migiran ye kari bokon, haj ghasem mige kak masood ta farda davoom biari man onjam, barzani mige na emshab davoom nemiarim, bana bar in haji majboor mishe ba 70 nafar shab harkat kone va erbil ro az soghut nejat bede.


Hala chera be kurosh tohin mikoni?
---

همش 14 تا ...

*مشاور عالی فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه گفـت: جمهوری اسلامی ایران 14 دپوی زیرزمینی به نام 14 معصوم در عمق 30 تا 500 متر در اختیار دارد.*





به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس از رفسنجان، سردار کریم‌پور شامگاه چهارشنبه در یادواره شهدای دانشجو در دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد رفسنجان اظهار داشت: جمهوری اسلامی ایران 14 دپوی زیرزمینی به نام 14 معصوم (ع) در عمق 30 متر تا 500 متر در اختیار دارد.

وی ادامه داد: نه یکی و نه دو تا بلکه به هر میزان نیاز باشد اگر از هر کشوری به سمت ایران یک موشک شلیک شود، این مراکز به‌ صورت اتوماتیک تمام مراکز مهم کشور حمله‌‌کننده را موشک‌باران می‌کند.

کریم‌پور بیان داشت: روی کره زمین تنها کشوری که تمام مساحت کشورش را پازل 20 کیلومتر در 20 کیلومتر قرار داده و وسطش پدافند گذاشته که اگر 5 هزار و 500 تا شود، تکمیل می‌شود، ایران است و در حال حاضر 3 هزار و 500 مورد دایر است و هیچ هواپیمایی نمی‌تواند وارد جمهوری اسلامی ایران شود.

وی با بیان اینکه توانمندی جمهوری اسلامی ایران زیاد است و این حاصل خون شهداست و با اشاره به اوضاع خاورمیانه افزود: آمریکا در حال برچیده‌شدن بساطش از خاورمیانه است.

مشاور فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه با اشاره به اینکه چرا عربستان 6 میلیون بشکه نفتش را به آمریکا مجانی می‌دهد، کشوری که نفتش را 117 دلار می‌خرند، 46 دلار می‌فروشد، دلیلش ضرر رساندن به نفت ایران نیست چرا که ایران فقط یک میلیون و 170 هزار بشکه صادر می‌کند.

کریم‌پور اضافه کرد: آمریکا خودش از دل شن و ماسه به نفت رسیده و خودکفا شده‌است و 52 شرکت این نفت را استخراج می‌کنند، آمریکا برای نخستین‌بار نفتش را ملی اعلام کرده و برای اینکه خودکفا شده، دیگر نیازی به نفت خاورمیانه ندارد، بنابراین از منطقه خارج می‌شود.

وی اذعان کرد: با رفتن آمریکا نخستین کشوری که فرو می‌ریزد، عربستان است، عربستان نفتش را در اختیار آمریکا قرار داد تا از منطقه نرود، این کشور 840 میلیارد دلار در کشورهای اروپایی و آمریکا دارد و نیاز به ماندن آمریکا در منطقه دارد.

مشاور عالی فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه با اشاره به اینکه با رفتن آمریکا دو جریان وهابیت که القاعده و النصره هستند و یک جریان امپراطوری عثمانی به رهبری نوادگان آتاترک که دو شمشیر داعش و القاعده دارند، محو می‌شوند، خاطرنشان کرد: در آینده نزدیک مأموریت آتاترک‌ها به معنی امپراطوری عثمانی که قصد تسلط بر خاورمیانه داشت و سوریه جلوی آن را گرفت به اروپای شرقی می‌رود و بساط داعش و امثالهم جمع می‌شود.

وی با بیان اینکه جهان را چرخیدیم و علم بسیجی و ایرانی در دنیا حرف اول را می‌زند، تصریح کرد: ایران در علوم هوا فضا، ژنتیک، دیجیتال و هسته‌ای به بسیاری از کشفیات رسیده‌است و این علوم را در اختیار دارد.

کریم‌پور ادامه داد: رهبر معظم انقلاب برای نخستین بار گنجینه‌ای از امام مهدی (عج) را باز کردند و مدالی بر سینه محبان شهدا و خانواده آنها زدند و هرجا شهیدی که برای نگهداری اسلام ناب می‌جنگد، این مدال بر سینه او زده‌می‌شود.

مشاور عالی فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه با اشاره به اینکه خانواده شهدا دلشان و قلبشان سوخت، اما برای شاد نکردن دشمن اشک نریختند، عنوان کرد: شهدا زنده هستند و در این جلسه حضور دارند.

وی با تأکید بر اینکه باید این افتخار و ثروتی که از شهدا داریم، محفوظ بماند، تاکید کرد: بازسازی نسبت به بسیج باید در ذهنمان داشته‌باشیم.

مشاور عالی فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه با بیان اینکه پیامبر (ص) بعد از آن که اسلام را به ثمر رساند، دستاوردی از اسلام در قالب امامت در دست گرفتند و به‌ عنوان دستاورد اسلام تحویل امام علی (ع) دادند، تصریح کرد: این مأموریت ذاتی امام علی (ع) بود که دریافت کردند، اما مشرکان و افراد بی‌بصیرت زمان غدیر را به غربت بردند.

وی با بیان اینکه عاشورا نخستین مأموریت در حوزه شهادت و برخاستن امام از غدیر به غربت رفته بود و اینکه اگر بخواهیم غدیر و عاشورا را در عرصه خودمان شبیه‌سازی کنیم، می‌توانیم بگوییم که امام دستاورد انقلابش را تحویل سپاه پاسداران داد، نیرویی که بازوی قوی و در کنار رهبری است.

کریم‌پور اذعان کرد: اما مشرکان زمان و بعضی کسانی که با ما دوست بودند از پشت به ما خنجر زدند و کردستان، خوزستان، سیستان و بلوچستان و منافقین را علم کردند و غدیر را گرفتند و مرزها پر از آشوب شد.

وی با بیان اینکه ماندن آمریکا در منطقه تمام شده و مسئولیت امپراطوری عثمانی هم به پایان رسیده‌است، اذعان کرد: در آینده نزدیک داعش و امثال آن به درک واصل می‌شوند.

وی ابراز داشت: کسانی که عاشورایی و عاشق شهادت هستند، بدانند امام یار زنده می‌خواهد که در کنارش حضور داشته‌باشیم، امام شهید نمی‌خواهد، بیایید در بسیج به‌ عنوان لشکری کارساز در دنیا در تمام حوزه‌ها اعم از سیاسی، نظامی، فرهنگی و ... بسیجی‌وار وارد شوید و بتوانیم تمدن اسلامی که رهبر معظم انقلاب پیش‌بینی پایه‌گذاری آن را کردند، برقرار کنیم.

مشاور عالی فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه ادامه داد: شهدا کارشان را از جایی شروع کردند تا ختم به شهادت شد، قبل از اینکه شهید وارد معرکه شهادت شود، برای خودش جاذبه و شخصیتی درست کرده‌است که بزرگان به سمت او دست نیاز دراز می‌کنند، شهید قبل از آن که به شهادت برسد، یک مجاهد فی‌سبیل‌الله است.

وی با اشاره به کلام سردار حاج‌قاسم سلیمانی که از ایشان پرسیدم چه شد که دفاع مقدس، دفاع مقدس شد، جواب داد، « جبهه در زمانی که من بودم یک گزارش گناه نداشت»، هشت سال دفاع مقدس با تمام اقوام، اما نداشتن حتی یک گزارش گناه. از ایشان پرسیدم چه طور ممکن است که در جواب گفت «جبهه قطعه‌ای از بهشت است و در بهشت نمی‌شود، گناه کرد».

کریم‌پور با تشریح مقام شهید و اینکه شهید بر حسب ظاهر دفن می‌شود، اما زنده است و معجزاتی از شهدا به جای مانده‌است، گفت: تنها ملتی که در دنیا می‌تواند جلوی استکبار بایستد، ملت ایران است و خون شهدا عامل این ایستادگی است.

مشاور عالی فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه دفاع مقدس را پایه و اساس عظمت جمهوری اسلامی ایران دانست و تصریح کرد: اگر شهدا نبودند، مبارزه بین حق و باطل نبود.

وی با بیان اینکه همه ابرقدرت‌ها می‌گویند ایران به عنصر چهارم دست پیدا کرده است، ایرانی‌ها طبیعت را به جنگ ما می‌فرستند، مانند حادثه طبس، بعد از مدتی رهبری فرمودند «شما همه امکانات خود را بیاورید، ما که به جنگ شما نمی‌آییم، ریگ‌های بیابان طبس به جنگ شما می‌آیند».

کریم‌پور خاطرنشان کرد: دشمن مرتب داد می‌زند، گزینه نظامی روی میز است، پس چرا عمل نمی‌کنید، رهبری با صدای رسا می‌گویند «ما شنیدیم اوباما فتوا داده غزه و حماس خلع سلاح شوند، ما می‌گوییم نه تنها غزه و حماس بلکه کرانه باختری باید مسلح شود» و همچنین با فریاد رسا می‌گویند «هرکس با رژیم صهیونیستی مقابله کند ما به او کمک می‌کنیم».

مشاور عالی فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه با اشاره به سخنرانی رهبری در سال 92 افزود: رهبر شمشیر را در برابر آمریکا و رژیم صهیونیستی از رو کشیدند و با فریاد بلند در حرم رضوی فرمودند «لانه اصلی توطئه علیه ملت ایران آمریکاست، دولتمردان آمریکا بفهمند، ملت ایران در بیش از 30 سال گذشته مراحلی گذراند که تا می‌گویند دشمن ذهن ملت ایران متوجه آمریکا می‌شود، البته دشمنان دیگری هم هستند که در ردیف اول به‌ حساب نمی‌آیند، رژیم صهیونیستی هم هست، اما در قواره‌ای نیست که به چشم بیاید».

وی ادامه داد: ایشان گفتند «اگر سردمداران صهیونیست ما را تهدید به حمله نظامی می‌کنند، خودشان می‌دانند، اگر غلطی از آنها سر بزند، جمهوری اسلامی ایران تل‌آویو و حیفا را با خاک یکسان می‌کند».​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Obama with National Turkey Federation Chairman *Jihad *Douglas.

*Jihad!?*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rahi2357

like_a_boss said:


> مشاور فرمانده سپاه قدس: ساخت یک سلاح هسته‌ای از ساخت عینک آسانتر است - BBC Persian


That's great ! You know... I was getting disappointed . Cuz I couldn't make glasses by myself . Maybe i should try making nukes ! 



Exaggerated but could be right. Even ISIS is able to make Uranium gun-type fission bomb if they afford 20 kg of 90% enriched uranium . 
az koja biad soale !

more info :

*Iran's Nuclear Timetable*
November 18, 2015

*Author: *
Valerie Lincy and Gary Milhollin
This report estimates how soon Iran could fuel a nuclear weapon. With its thousands of gas centrifuges, Iran now has the ability to enrich uranium to a grade suitable for use in nuclear reactors or to a higher grade suitable for use in nuclear warheads. The data below, which are based on reports from the International Atomic Energy Agency, describe Iran’s uranium stockpile, its centrifuges, and the rate at which its nuclear capacity is growing. [a]

*Highlights:*

By using the approximately 9,000 first generation centrifuges operating at its Natanz Fuel Enrichment Plant as of October 2015, Iran could theoretically produce enough weapon-grade uranium to fuel a single nuclear warhead in less than 2 months. This timetable is longer if Iran operates fewer centrifuges, or feeds the machines with natural uranium rather than low-enriched uranium.

During a visit to Natanz on October 28, 2015, the IAEA observed that Iran had stopped feeding natural uranium into centrifuge cascades in order to perform an annual physical inventory at the plant.

Iran's stockpile of low-enriched uranium is currently sufficient, after further enrichment, to fuel approximately seven nuclear warheads.

The restrictions on Iran’s centrifuges and its enriched uranium stockpile required by the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action for ten years would extend the time it would take Iran to "breakout" and make fuel for one nuclear weapon to one year; the breakout time would decline after ten years, when restrictions on advanced centrifuge operations are eased. Iran has begun implementing centrifuge restrictions, dismantling 4,112 IR-1 centrifuges and 160 IR-2m centrifuges from Natanz and 258 IR-1 centrifuges from Fordow as of November 15, 2015.

Because Russia has a ten-year contract to fuel Iran’s only power reactor at Bushehr, Iran has no present need for enriched uranium to generate civilian nuclear energy.

Iran could fuel approximately 25 first generation implosion bombs if it had the ability to enrich the uranium needed to supply the Bushehr reactor annually.
*Bomb potential of Iran's low-enriched uranium*

Total amount of uranium hexafluoride (UF6) enriched to approximately 3.5 percent U-235 produced as of November 2015:
16,142 kg [b]

Amount of this material ready for further enrichment (i.e., stored in gaseous form) as of November 2015:
8,306 kg [c]

Amount theoretically needed to produce a bomb's worth of weapon-grade uranium metal:
1,053 kg [d]

Number of first generation implosion bombs this 8,306 kilograms could fuel, if further enriched:
7 [e]

Time needed to convert this uranium to one bomb's worth of finished uranium metal enriched to 90 percent U-235:
3 - 12 months [f]

Date by which Iran's uranium stockpile probably was sufficient to fuel one first generation implosion bomb, if further enriched:
February 2009 [g]

Approximate number of first generation IR-1 centrifuges being fed with UF6 at the Natanz Fuel Enrichment Plant, as of October 2015:
9,000 [h]

Number of months theoretically needed for these 9,000 centrifuges operating at their estimated capacity to produce enough enriched uranium for one bomb:
1.6 [i]
*Civilian need for this uranium*

Approximate amount of low-enriched uranium needed annually to fuel Iran’s sole civilian power reactor at Bushehr:
21 metric tons [j]

Percent of this uranium Russia will supply under a ten-year fuel contract:
100 [k]

Number of years it would take the roughly 9,000 operating IR-1 centrifuges at Natanz to produce one year's worth of fuel for Bushehr:
10.7 [l]

Approximate number of separative work units (amount of enrichment work)[m] Iran would need to generate in order to produce one year's worth of fuel for Bushehr:
100,000 [n]

Approximate number of IR-1 centrifuges Iran would need to operate in order to produce this level of work annually:
126,500 [o]

Approximate number of first generation implosion bombs Iran could fuel if able to enrich the uranium needed to supply Bushehr annually:
25 [p]
*Iranian Nuclear Breakout Times Under Different Scenarios*

If Iran feeds its IR-centrifuges with natural uranium and operates:

9,000 centrifuges (the number running in October 2015):
6.8 months [q]

6,104 centrifuges (the number allowed to be installed under the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action):
10 months [r]

5,060 centrifuges (the number allowed to operate under the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action):
1 year [s]
If Iran feeds its IR-centrifuges with low-enriched uranium and operates: [t]

9,000 centrifuges:
1.6 months

6,104 centrifuges:
2.4 months

5,060 centrifuges:
2.9 months
*Comments*

Before using uranium in a warhead, it must be enriched to weapon-grade (90 percent or more U-235) and processed into a metallic shape sufficient to explode in a chain reaction.

This assessment assumes that Iran would use 16 kg of weapon-grade uranium (~90 percent U-235) in the finished core of each nuclear weapon. Sixteen kilograms are assumed to be sufficient for an implosion bomb. This was the amount called for in the implosion device Saddam Hussein was trying to perfect in the 1980’s, and the design for such a device has circulated on the nuclear black market, to which Iran has had access. Some experts believe that Iran could use less material, assuming Iran would accept a lower yield for each weapon. According to these experts, Iran could use as few as seven kilograms of this material if Iran’s weapon developers possessed a “medium” level of skill, and if Iran were satisfied with an explosive yield slightly less than that of the bomb dropped on Hiroshima, Japan. [u] If Iran chose to use an amount smaller than 16 kg, the time required to make each weapon would be less than estimated here. Or, in the amount of time estimated here, Iran could make a greater number of weapons. Iran could decide not to use such a smaller amount of weapon-grade uranium if Iran wanted to have more confidence that its weapons would work, or if it wanted to reduce the size of its weapons by reducing the amount of high explosive required.

Iran has converted 337.2 kg of 20 percent enriched uranium gas (or 227.6 kg of uranium) into oxide form, producing 162.3 kg of uranium, some of which has been used to produce fuel for the Tehran Research Reactor. If it is not irradiated in the reactor, this material could be returned to gaseous form and enriched to weapon grade. However, it would not be sufficient to fuel more than one nuclear weapon and it is unclear how long it would take to convert and further enrich the material.

Uncertainties about the number of centrifuges that Iran is operating make it difficult to draw a conclusion about the performance of individual machines. An increase or decrease in the production rate could be attributed to the fact that more machines were operating when IAEA inspectors were not present at the plant, rather than because the machines were operating more efficiently. [v] A change in production rate could also be attributed to a decision by Iran to lower the output of its centrifuges.[w]

Following start-up, centrifuge cascades must be operated for a time without product withdrawal. This process is called passivation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

رونمایی از ناوشکن سهند طی ماه‌های آینده - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان من سالهاست روایات مربوط به ظهور رو میخونم. همیشه از اولین چیزهایی که خوندم این بوده: زمانی که ترکان با رومیان مخافت کنند جنگ ها در زمین فراوان شود. من همیشه فکر میکردم رومی ها همون غربی ها هستند یعنی کشورهای اروپایی و آمریکا. در مورد ترکان هم 70% احتمال میدادم ترکان همون ترک های اناتولی هستند و30% هم احتمال میدادم روس ها.

تازگی ها به یه چیز جدید رسیدم. رومیان 100% همان روس ها هستند, ترکان ترکان آناتولی هستند و مغربی ها همونطور که از اسمش معلومه کشورهای غربی.

اونجور که تو روایات اومده ایرانی ها با رومیان هیچ درگیری ای نخواهند داشت اما با سفیانی ترکان و مغربی ها در گیر میشوند. میشه حدس زد رومیان همان روس ها یا موزرد ها هستند و این مسئله با اتفاقات منطقه هم کاملا تطبیق میکنه.

امام صادق (ع):

دعوت و دولت اهل بیت پیامبر نشانه هایی دارد. وقتى ترکان با رومیان مخالفت کنند ، جنگ هاى روى زمین زیاد مى شود و منادى بر دیوار دمشق ندا مى دهد : واى از شرى که نزدیک شده است.

Saving the Third Rome. “Fall of the Empire”, Byzantium and Putin's Russia - IWM

توی گوگل سرچ کنید و روایات مربط به آخرالزمان رو بخونید. همچنین میتونید کتاب مهدویت علی کورانی رو بخونید.

من از جنگ و درگیری خوشم نمیاد اما با توجه به اینکه به نظر میاد ظهور نزدیک شده احساس میکنم قند تو دلم آب شده.

اوضاع در اخرالزمان - ترکیه در اخرالزمان قسمت 4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

*توضیحات امیر حیدری درباره بالگرد تهاجمی جدید*


جانشین فرمانده نیروی زمینی ارتش گفت: به همت متخصصان مرکز "صنایع یا علی(ع) " بالگرد ملی با قابلیت پرواز درشب و درگیری با بیش دو هدف به زودی مراحل پروازی خود را آغاز می‌کند.

به گزارش مشرق، امیر «کیومرث حیدری» جانشین فرمانده نیروی زمینی ارتش با اعلام این خبر اظهار داشت: مرکز "صنایع یاعلی (ع)" نیروی زمینی ارتش از بدو پیروزی انقلاب تاکنون با توکل به خدا و کمک دانشمندان و متخصصانی که در این نیرو در حال خدمت هستند، چرخه آمادگی سامانه‌های بالگردی هوانیروز را حفظ کردند.

وی با اشاره به توانمندی متخصصان داخلی در ساخت و بهینه‌سازی برخی از انواع بالگردها تصریح کرد: به فضل خدا نیروی زمینی ارتش دانش لازم را در این رابطه به‌دست آورده است؛ به‌طوری که امروز شاهد ساخت بالگرد بومی و بهینه‌سازی شده در سطح کشور هستیم.

جانشین فرمانده نیروی زمینی ارتش افزود: پس از حصول پیشرفت‌هایی در صنعت قطعه‌سازی، اورهال و نگهداری از انواع بالگردها در سطح نیرو، مدتی است که کار تولید و بهینه‌سازی در هوانیروز آغاز شده، و اولین بالگرد تولیدی آن هم که برتری‌‌های بارزی را نسبت به مشابه خارجی دارد به‌زودی جهت عملیاتی شدن تست پروازی خود را تجربه می‌کند.

*امیر حیدری با بیان اینکه این بالگرد نوع ارتقا یافته نسل بالگردهای 209 است*، گفت: به‌واسطه سامانه‌های نهادینه شده، این بالگرد در بُعد پرواز شبانه و هدف‌یابی در شب و همچنین درگیری همزمان با بیش از دو هدف قابلیت‌های لازم را دارد.

وی اضافه کرد: البته با فعالیت‌های صورت گرفته بر روی دیگر بالگردهایی که در گذشته از خارج کشور تهیه شده بود، امروز غالب بالگردهایی که در اختیار این نیرو قرار گرفته، از قابلیت اجرای عملیات در شب برخوردارند؛ اما بالگرد ملی ماهیتاً از این ویژگی برخوردار است.

جانشین فرمانده نزاجا یادآور شد: هنوز اسمی برای این بالگرد انتخاب نشده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Azerbaijan republic police forces attacked prayers in a mosque in Baku

*عکس/ یورش مسلحانه پلیس آذربایجان به نمازگزان شیعه*
*گارد ویژه پلیس آذربایجان امروز هنگام اقامه نماز ظهر و عصر به مسجد شیعیان یورش برد و ده‌ها نفر از نمازگزاران را به خاک و خون کشید.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

rahi2357 said:


> That's great ! You know... I was getting disappointed . Cuz I couldn't make glasses by myself . Maybe i should try making nukes !
> 
> 
> 
> Exaggerated but could be right. Even ISIS is able to make Uranium gun-type fission bomb if they afford 20 kg of 90% enriched uranium .
> az koja biad soale !
> 
> more info :
> 
> *Iran's Nuclear Timetable*
> November 18, 2015
> 
> *Author: *
> Valerie Lincy and Gary Milhollin
> This report estimates how soon Iran could fuel a nuclear weapon. With its thousands of gas centrifuges, Iran now has the ability to enrich uranium to a grade suitable for use in nuclear reactors or to a higher grade suitable for use in nuclear warheads. The data below, which are based on reports from the International Atomic Energy Agency, describe Iran’s uranium stockpile, its centrifuges, and the rate at which its nuclear capacity is growing. [a]
> 
> *Highlights:*
> 
> By using the approximately 9,000 first generation centrifuges operating at its Natanz Fuel Enrichment Plant as of October 2015, Iran could theoretically produce enough weapon-grade uranium to fuel a single nuclear warhead in less than 2 months. This timetable is longer if Iran operates fewer centrifuges, or feeds the machines with natural uranium rather than low-enriched uranium.
> 
> During a visit to Natanz on October 28, 2015, the IAEA observed that Iran had stopped feeding natural uranium into centrifuge cascades in order to perform an annual physical inventory at the plant.
> 
> Iran's stockpile of low-enriched uranium is currently sufficient, after further enrichment, to fuel approximately seven nuclear warheads.
> 
> The restrictions on Iran’s centrifuges and its enriched uranium stockpile required by the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action for ten years would extend the time it would take Iran to "breakout" and make fuel for one nuclear weapon to one year; the breakout time would decline after ten years, when restrictions on advanced centrifuge operations are eased. Iran has begun implementing centrifuge restrictions, dismantling 4,112 IR-1 centrifuges and 160 IR-2m centrifuges from Natanz and 258 IR-1 centrifuges from Fordow as of November 15, 2015.
> 
> Because Russia has a ten-year contract to fuel Iran’s only power reactor at Bushehr, Iran has no present need for enriched uranium to generate civilian nuclear energy.
> 
> Iran could fuel approximately 25 first generation implosion bombs if it had the ability to enrich the uranium needed to supply the Bushehr reactor annually.
> *Bomb potential of Iran's low-enriched uranium*
> 
> Total amount of uranium hexafluoride (UF6) enriched to approximately 3.5 percent U-235 produced as of November 2015:
> 16,142 kg [b]
> 
> Amount of this material ready for further enrichment (i.e., stored in gaseous form) as of November 2015:
> 8,306 kg [c]
> 
> Amount theoretically needed to produce a bomb's worth of weapon-grade uranium metal:
> 1,053 kg [d]
> 
> Number of first generation implosion bombs this 8,306 kilograms could fuel, if further enriched:
> 7 [e]
> 
> Time needed to convert this uranium to one bomb's worth of finished uranium metal enriched to 90 percent U-235:
> 3 - 12 months [f]
> 
> Date by which Iran's uranium stockpile probably was sufficient to fuel one first generation implosion bomb, if further enriched:
> February 2009 [g]
> 
> Approximate number of first generation IR-1 centrifuges being fed with UF6 at the Natanz Fuel Enrichment Plant, as of October 2015:
> 9,000 [h]
> 
> Number of months theoretically needed for these 9,000 centrifuges operating at their estimated capacity to produce enough enriched uranium for one bomb:
> 1.6 [i]
> *Civilian need for this uranium*
> 
> Approximate amount of low-enriched uranium needed annually to fuel Iran’s sole civilian power reactor at Bushehr:
> 21 metric tons [j]
> 
> Percent of this uranium Russia will supply under a ten-year fuel contract:
> 100 [k]
> 
> Number of years it would take the roughly 9,000 operating IR-1 centrifuges at Natanz to produce one year's worth of fuel for Bushehr:
> 10.7 [l]
> 
> Approximate number of separative work units (amount of enrichment work)[m] Iran would need to generate in order to produce one year's worth of fuel for Bushehr:
> 100,000 [n]
> 
> Approximate number of IR-1 centrifuges Iran would need to operate in order to produce this level of work annually:
> 126,500 [o]
> 
> Approximate number of first generation implosion bombs Iran could fuel if able to enrich the uranium needed to supply Bushehr annually:
> 25 [p]
> *Iranian Nuclear Breakout Times Under Different Scenarios*
> 
> If Iran feeds its IR-centrifuges with natural uranium and operates:
> 
> 9,000 centrifuges (the number running in October 2015):
> 6.8 months [q]
> 
> 6,104 centrifuges (the number allowed to be installed under the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action):
> 10 months [r]
> 
> 5,060 centrifuges (the number allowed to operate under the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action):
> 1 year [s]
> If Iran feeds its IR-centrifuges with low-enriched uranium and operates: [t]
> 
> 9,000 centrifuges:
> 1.6 months
> 
> 6,104 centrifuges:
> 2.4 months
> 
> 5,060 centrifuges:
> 2.9 months
> *Comments*
> 
> Before using uranium in a warhead, it must be enriched to weapon-grade (90 percent or more U-235) and processed into a metallic shape sufficient to explode in a chain reaction.
> 
> This assessment assumes that Iran would use 16 kg of weapon-grade uranium (~90 percent U-235) in the finished core of each nuclear weapon. Sixteen kilograms are assumed to be sufficient for an implosion bomb. This was the amount called for in the implosion device Saddam Hussein was trying to perfect in the 1980’s, and the design for such a device has circulated on the nuclear black market, to which Iran has had access. Some experts believe that Iran could use less material, assuming Iran would accept a lower yield for each weapon. According to these experts, Iran could use as few as seven kilograms of this material if Iran’s weapon developers possessed a “medium” level of skill, and if Iran were satisfied with an explosive yield slightly less than that of the bomb dropped on Hiroshima, Japan. [u] If Iran chose to use an amount smaller than 16 kg, the time required to make each weapon would be less than estimated here. Or, in the amount of time estimated here, Iran could make a greater number of weapons. Iran could decide not to use such a smaller amount of weapon-grade uranium if Iran wanted to have more confidence that its weapons would work, or if it wanted to reduce the size of its weapons by reducing the amount of high explosive required.
> 
> Iran has converted 337.2 kg of 20 percent enriched uranium gas (or 227.6 kg of uranium) into oxide form, producing 162.3 kg of uranium, some of which has been used to produce fuel for the Tehran Research Reactor. If it is not irradiated in the reactor, this material could be returned to gaseous form and enriched to weapon grade. However, it would not be sufficient to fuel more than one nuclear weapon and it is unclear how long it would take to convert and further enrich the material.
> 
> Uncertainties about the number of centrifuges that Iran is operating make it difficult to draw a conclusion about the performance of individual machines. An increase or decrease in the production rate could be attributed to the fact that more machines were operating when IAEA inspectors were not present at the plant, rather than because the machines were operating more efficiently. [v] A change in production rate could also be attributed to a decision by Iran to lower the output of its centrifuges.[w]
> 
> Following start-up, centrifuge cascades must be operated for a time without product withdrawal. This process is called passivation.


اینا درسته ولی ما که نمی دونیم تاسیسات مخفی دیگه ای داریم یا نه؟ همین فردو بعد از 2 3 سال از ساختش لو رفت برای همین هم هست که آمانو رییس انرژی اتمی می گه ما نمی تونیم تایید کنیم که برنامه صلح آمیز ایران 100 درصد صلح آمیز است
آمانو: نمی توانیم در مورد صلح‌آمیز بودن تمام فعالیت‌های هسته‌ای ایران تضمین بدهیم
ولی من با توجه به مطالعاتم و درس هایی که خوندم این و میدونم که سیاست کشورهای بزرگ مبتنی بر واقع گرایی (رئالیسم) است یعنی اگه قدرت نظامی شما با اونا در یک سطح نباشه قطعا نمی تونی حقت و بگیری و جنگ اتفاق می افته چه برسه به اینکه ما رو قابل بدونن و با ما مذاکره کنن
و ایران در مذاکرات هسته ای حق غنی سازی را گرفت.حقی که خیلی کشورهای پیشرفته مثل سوئد اسپانیا کره جنوبی ووو .... خیلی کشورهای دیگر ندارن 
در رابطه با ساخت بمب اتم هم من زیاد اطلاع ندارم ولی فکر کنم چاشنی نوترونی وآلیاژ های خاصی وچیزهای دیگه نیاز باشه برای ساختش و به این سادگی نباشه
پی نوشت:منظور از سطح قدرت نظامی به این معنی نیست که الان ارتش ایران با آمریکا قابل مقایسه است منظور بازدارندگی است!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

kollang said:


> Then how come you support every single act of your government foreign policy? Is that because you are a Turk and criticizing your foreign policy toward strangers would make u sounds like a traitor? Where all these face saving things come from?
> 
> Admit it or not Turkey made a dead mistake and this is gonna make a lot of problems for you.you could simply escort the Russian bird with your falcons and save millions(billions?) of dollar of loss.thats exactly the same method British AF used against Russians -and trust me- no one says British are unhonored losers over this incident.



Never once did i state that i support every single foreign policy of the Turkish goverment, please i would love for you to provide any proof to back this up. Infact on *numerous* occasions i expressed my disatisfaction with Erdogan and his party.

Turkey made some mistakes no doubt but so does pretty much any country in the region. The way i see it is that Turkey has a shitty goverment with a shitty foreign policy, but so do pretty much every country in the region. thus i tend not to talk about who is wrong or right.

Geopolitics is much more then simply taking and choicing the path which seems more profitable. We might have lost some money, but we gained respect and publicity because of it. This is similair to the Gaza flotilla incident with Israel, the entire muslim world was cheering for Turkey after that.



haman10 said:


> Yeah . i also believe seculars would do much better in turkey .
> 
> i'm a conservative muslim myself , but seriously dude , AKP has F-ed up mentality.
> 
> turkey is a powerful country . the ruling party influences the region directly , and hence , i cheer for demirtas or basically anyone who is not from AKP and thinks before doing bad shit crazy things .



The only reason why people vote for AKP in the first place is because of their economical succes. Nobody in Turkey really votes for them for foreign policies and such. The Bilkent university(Considered best and most prestigious university in Turkey) actually made a study on the popularity of AKP with comparison to the state of the economy. They gained votes when the economy picked up pace and lost it went it went in decline. It was also stated that 85% of the AKP voters chose AKP because of their economical succes.

The moment Turkish economy shows signs of slowing down, AKP will lose favor.

I *highly *recommend you to watch this video. (the study results are show at 2:05 onward)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> دوستان من سالهاست روایات مربوط به ظهور رو میخونم. همیشه از اولین چیزهایی که خوندم این بوده: زمانی که ترکان با رومیان مخافت کنند جنگ ها در زمین فراوان شود. من همیشه فکر میکردم رومی ها همون غربی ها هستند یعنی کشورهای اروپایی و آمریکا. در مورد ترکان هم 70% احتمال میدادم ترکان همون ترک های اناتولی هستند و30% هم احتمال میدادم روس ها.
> 
> تازگی ها به یه چیز جدید رسیدم. رومیان 100% همان روس ها هستند, ترکان ترکان آناتولی هستند و مغربی ها همونطور که از اسمش معلومه کشورهای غربی.
> 
> اونجور که تو روایات اومده ایرانی ها با رومیان هیچ درگیری ای نخواهند داشت اما با سفیانی ترکان و مغربی ها در گیر میشوند. میشه حدس زد رومیان همان روس ها یا موزرد ها هستند و این مسئله با اتفاقات منطقه هم کاملا تطبیق میکنه.
> 
> امام صادق (ع):
> 
> دعوت و دولت اهل بیت پیامبر نشانه هایی دارد. وقتى ترکان با رومیان مخالفت کنند ، جنگ هاى روى زمین زیاد مى شود و منادى بر دیوار دمشق ندا مى دهد : واى از شرى که نزدیک شده است.
> 
> Saving the Third Rome. “Fall of the Empire”, Byzantium and Putin's Russia - IWM
> 
> توی گوگل سرچ کنید و روایات مربط به آخرالزمان رو بخونید. همچنین میتونید کتاب مهدویت علی کورانی رو بخونید.
> 
> من از جنگ و درگیری خوشم نمیاد اما با توجه به اینکه چقدر نشانه ها نزدیک شده قند تو دلم آب شده.


روایات آخر زمان همه اش چرندیات هستش تنها خدا از آخر زمان خبر داره. و تا حالا صدها بار ترکها با رومیها در افتادن ولی آخر زمان هنوز اتفاق نیفتاده
این روایت همه اش کپی برداری از داستانهای غربی ها در این زمینه هست وگرنه قران تکلیف را در مورد اینکه کی آخر زمان مسشه روشن کرده.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> روایات آخر زمان همه اش چرندیات هستش تنها خدا از آخر زمان خبر داره. و تا حالا صدها بار ترکها با رومیها در افتادن ولی آخر زمان هنوز اتفاق نیفتاده
> این روایت همه اش کپی برداری از داستانهای غربی ها در این زمینه هست وگرنه قران تکلیف را در مورد اینکه کی آخر زمان مسشه روشن کرده.


نه عزیز احادیث از منابع شیعه و سنی چرت و پرت نیست. من خودم فکر میکنم ظهور امام زمان تا کمتر از بیست سال دیگه صورت میگیره.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> نه عزیز احادیث از منابع شیعه و سنی چرت و پرت نیست. من خودم فکر میکنم ظهور امام زمان تا کمتر از بیست سال دیگه صورت میگیره.


hala shayad 20 sal nabashe vali nazdike..shayad ma dar omremoon bebinim albateh kheili az nasl ha ino goftan vali khob ma be omid zende hastim va mohre haye shatranj ham khoob dare joor mishe ya jooresh mikonan

hatta esme nashrie rasmi daesh "Dabeqh" hast!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juicer

عزیزان ، فرج با آخرالزمان خیلی فرق داره ...

برای فرا رسیدن فرج هم زمان تعیین نکنید ، لطفا


----------



## jammersat

scythian500 said:


> Azerbaijan republic police forces attacked prayers in a mosque in Baku
> 
> *عکس/ یورش مسلحانه پلیس آذربایجان به نمازگزان شیعه*
> *گارد ویژه پلیس آذربایجان امروز هنگام اقامه نماز ظهر و عصر به مسجد شیعیان یورش برد و ده‌ها نفر از نمازگزاران را به خاک و خون کشید.*




خلایق هر چه لایق


----------



## Uhuhu




----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

داعش رسماً ایران را تهدید کرد+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

*عکس/ انهدام 1000تانکر داعش در حملات روسیه*
در حملات هوایی جنگنده‌های روسی با همکاری نیروهای هوایی سوریه به مواضع داعش هزار تانکر نفت ظرف پنج روز گذشته منهدم شده‌اند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

scythian500 said:


> داعش رسماً ایران را تهدید کرد+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir
> 
> *عکس/ انهدام 1000تانکر داعش در حملات روسیه*
> در حملات هوایی جنگنده‌های روسی با همکاری نیروهای هوایی سوریه به مواضع داعش هزار تانکر نفت ظرف پنج روز گذشته منهدم شده‌اند.


حالا باید با کفچه نفت رو به ترکیه بفروشن. جالبه آدم ببینه قیمت بنزین تو ترکیه تغییری کرده یا نه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*هشدار اردوغان به روس‌ها: با آتش، بازی نکنید*
رئیس‌جمهور ترکیه گفت این کشور عمداً جنگنده روسیه را سرنگون نکرده است.
به گزارش مشرق، شبکه تلویزیونی الجزیره مباشر لحظاتی پیش در خبری فوری گزارش داد: "رجب طیب اردوغان،" رئیس جمهور ترکیه در سخنانی در مراسم افتتاح چند پروژه در استان بایبورت گفت: گروه داعش در «جبل الترکمان» در حومه لاذقیه حضور ندارد و دلیلی ندارد که روسیه این منطقه را هدف قرار دهد. خطرها از همه طرف ما را احاطه کرده است.

*اردوغان گفت دلایل و مدارک موثقی درباره دست داشتن شرکت های روسی در فروش نفت داعش به نظام اسد وجود دارد(!!!).* به روسیه توصیه می کنیم که با آتش بازی نکند. به هیچ کس اجازه نخواهیم داد به امنیت ملی ما آسیب وارد کند. اجازه نخواهیم داد هیچ اقدام تروریستی انجام شود. وی افزود برخی تلاش کردند مشکل ایجاد کنند اما با شکست مواجه شدند.

*ژنرال روس: جنگنده‌های ترکیه برای ما کمین کرده بودند*
فرمانده نیروی هوایی روسیه می‌گوید که جنگنده‌های ترکیه فرصت لازم را برای بلند شدن از فرودگاه و هدف قرار دادن سوخو 24 نداشته‌اند و در کمین جنگنده روس بوده‌اند.
به گزارش مشرق، چند روز پس از شلیک موشک از هواپیمای آمریکایی ارتش ترکیه به جنگنده روس، حالا فرمانده نیروی هوایی روسیه با تکیه بر اعداد و ارقام، این حمله را یک توطئه خوانده است.

بر اساس گزارش اسپوت‌نیک، کلنل «ویکتور بونداروف» به زمان لازم برای رسیدن اولین جنگنده ترکیه از نزدیک‌ترین فرودگاه اشاره کرده و ضمن ناکافی دانستن این زمان برای پاسخ به نقض حریم هوایی ادعایی ترکیه، نتیجه‌گیری کرده که جنگنده‌های ترکیه در کمین سوخو 24 روس بوده‌اند.

آنطور که بونداروف گفته، اطلاعات ضبط شده راداری هم این منطق را تأیید می‌کند؛ وی گفته: «داده‌های راداری تأیید می کند که جنگنده‌های اف-16 یک ساعت و 45 دقیقه در ارتفاع 2400 متری در حال گشتزنی در منطقه پرواز (جنگنده روس) بوده‌اند و این نشان می‌دهد که آنها طی یک اقدام عمدی، کمین کرده بودند.»

بونداروف اخبار جالب دیگری از بررسی داده‌های راداری داشت. تاکنون ترکیه می‌گفت که جنگنده روس را بخاطر نقض حریم هوایی هدف قرار داده اما گویا رادارها کاملاً برعکس می‌گویند.

ژنرال روس گفت: «بر اسا داده‌های کنترل، جنگنده ترکیه 40 ثانیه وارد حریم هوای سوریه شد و 2 کیلومتر پیش آمد در حالی که بمب‌افکن روس، مرز ترکیه را رد نکرده است.»

*پوتین: هواپیمای روسی مجهز به سامانه دفاع از خود نبود/ ما فکرش را نمی‌کردیم که از سوی ترکیه مورد حمله قرار بگیریم*
رئیس جمهور روسیه با بیان این که هواپیمای روس مجهز به سامانه دفاع از خود نبود تاکید کرد حمله ترکیه به این جنگنده، اقدامی خیانتکارانه بود.
به گزارش مشرق به نقل از ایتارتاس، ولادیمیر پوتین رئیس جمهور روسیه روز پنجشنبه اعلام کرد وی عقیده دارد بشار اسد رئیس جمهور سوریه و ارتش این کشور، شرکای طبیعی در مقابله با تروریسم هستند.

پوتین در کنفرانس مطبوعاتی خود پس از دیدار با فرانسوا اولاند رئیس جمهور فرانسه گفت: «به عقیده ما بدون عملیات زمینی، نمی توان با تروریست ها در سوریه جنگید.»

وی در ادامه افزود: «امروز، هیچ نیروی دیگری برای انجام عملیات زمینی علیه داعش، جبهه النصره و دیگر سازمان های تروریستی جز ارتش سوریه وجود ندارد.»

پوتین یادآور شد: هواپیمای ما مجهز به سامانه دفاع از خود نبود زیرا اصلا انتظار نداشتیم که هدف حمله ترکیه قرار بگیریم و برای همین حمله ترکیه را حمله ای خیانتکارانه تلقی می کنیم.

وی در بخش پرسش و پاسخ به سوال خبرنگارن درباره آینده سوریه و رئیس جمهور این کشور گفت به باور من، آینده رئیس جمهور اسد در دست مردم سوریه است. دوم اینکه نمی توان تروریست ها را بدون عملیات زمینی به صورت موفق کنار زد و هیچ نیروی دیگری در سوریه غیر از نیروهای دولتی وجود ندارد تا با تروریست ها مبارزه کند.

در این خصوص، باور دارم که ارتش رئیس جمهور اسد نیروی واقعی برای مبارزه با تروریسم است. نیروهای دیگری که خواستار مقابله با تروریسم هستند، باید بگویم که ما خواستار ارتباط با آنها هستم و همانطور که پیشتر نیز گفتم، از حمایت از آنان در مبارزه با تروریسم خرسند خواهیم بود.
رئیس جمهور روسیه گفت ما همچنین از ارتش رئیس جمهور اسد حمایت می کنیم؛ توافق کردیم که این بخشی عمده از توافق ما با رئیس جمهور اولاند باشد.

ما همچنان به مبادله اطلاعات درباره سرزمین های اشغال شده از سوی بخش مورد موافقت مخالفان اسد که تروریست نیستند، ادامه می دهیم تا از حمله به آنها خودداری شود. ما همچنین به مبادله اطلاعات درباره مناطقی که هر دو، روسیه و فرانسه، اطمینان داریم که گروه های تروریستی حضور دارند، ادامه می دهیم تا حملات خود را در این حوزه قرار دهیم.

رئیس جمهور روسیه درباره سوال خبرنگاری درباره موضوع ترکیه در گفتگوهایش با اولاند گفت ترکیه عضو ناتو است، فرانسه نیز عضو ناتو است و برای همین نیز ما موضع فرانسه را در چنین اوضاعی درک می کنیم. با این حال، آقای رئیس جمهور (اولاند) همدردی خود را در خصوص این فاجعه (ساقط شدن هواپیمای روس به دست ترکیه) ابراز کردند.

وی ادامه داد نیروهای سوریه با حمایت هوایی نیروهای ما حملات خود را در منطقه ای که هواپیما سقوط کرده بود، شدت دادند. یکی از خلبانان ما جان خود را از دست داد و خلبان دوم نجات داده شد. این سوال را مطرح کنم که نمایندگان ترکیه در این مناطق چه می کردند و چرا با رسانه ها مصاحبه کردند؟ همچنین چرا شهروندان روسی که در فهرست افراد تحت تعقیب قرار دارند، در این مناطق عملیات می کردند؟ ما حملات هوایی خود را در این مناطق با حمایت ارتش سوریه شدت بخشیدیم.

پوتین گفت در خصوص حمله به کاروان انسان دوستانه باید بگویم تا جایی که می دانیم، سازمان های انسان دوستانه اطلاع داده اند که در این مناطق حضور نداشتند. می توانستیم انتظار داشته باشیم که کاروانی در منطقه حضور داشته باشد ولی براساس قوانین بین المللی، آنها می بایست حرکت این کاروان را اطلاع می دادند. پیش بینی ما این بود که این کاروان، محموله های ارسالی به گروه های تروریستی بود.

وی افزود درباره سامانه ضد هوایی در سوریه هم باید بگویم که ما چنین سامانه ای در سوریه نداشتیم. باور داشتیم که نیروی هوایی ما در سطحی پرواز می کند که برای تروریست ها قابل دسترسی نیست زیرا آنها تجهیزاتی را قادر به شکار هواپیمایی که در سه تا چهار هزار متری در پرواز باشد، در اختیار ندارند. ما حتی فکرش را هم نمی کردیم که ممکن است از سوی طرفی که گمان می کردیم شریک ماست، هدف حمله قرار گیریم.

هواپیمای ما در ارتفاع سه تا چهار هزار متری پرواز می کرد و هیچ دفاعی نیز در برابر حمله یک جت جنگنده نداشت. اگر ما چنین چیزی را پیش بینی می کردیم، سامانه ای را برای حفاظت از هواپیماهای خود ایجاد می کردیم.

وی ادامه داد راه های دیگری نیز برای حفاظت از جت های خود داریم از جمله اسکورت جنگنده ها یا ابزارهای فنی نیز وجود دارد؛ علت نیز این بود که ما گمان می کردیم ترکیه کشور دوست است و انتظار حمله از ترکیه را نداشتیم. برای همین نیز باور داریم این حمله ای خیانکارانه است. حال این را می دانیم که چنین چیزی امکان دارد و یکی از نیروهای خود را نیز از دست داده ایم. برای همین می بایست از امنیت نیروهای خود اطمینان حاصل کنیم.

برای همین، سامانه اس چهارصد خود را که قادر به حمله دور برد است و یکی از موثرترین سامانه های دنیاست، مستقر کرده ایم. البته اقدامات ما به اینجا محدود نمی شود، از هواپیماهای خود به وسیله جنگنده ها و دیگر ابزارها حفاظت و از این ابزارها استفاده می کنیم. این نیز تناقضی با آنچه با ائتلاف آمریکا انجام می دادیم، ندارد. ما اطلاعات خود را رد و بدل می کنیم.

وی افزود ما به شرکای آمریکایی خود اطلاع داده ایم که خلبان های ما در کجا و در چه ارتفاعی فعالیت می کنند. طرف آمریکایی هم که رهبری این ائتلاف را به عهده دارد و ترکیه نیز عضوش هست، از این موضوع اطلاع داشت و در همان نقطه نیز حمله را صورت داد. اگر اینگونه باشد، چرا باید اطلاعات را به آمریکا منتقل کنیم؟

شاید آنها کنترل فعالیت های دیگر شرکای خود را ندارند یا شاید این اطلاعات را منتقل نکرده اند. یا اینکه نمی دانستند این کار چه پیامدهایی می تواند داشته باشد. شکی نیست که باید با شرکای خود در این خصوص رایزنی کنیم، با آنها بحث های بسیار جدی داشته باشیم ولی سامانه ضد هواپیما علیه شرکایمان که در کنارشان با تروریست ها مبارزه می کنیم به کار نخواهد رفت.

ولادیمیر پوتین رییس جمهور روسیه همچنین گفت کشورش به آمریکا در مورد ماموریت هواپیمایی که ارتش ترکیه آن را سرنگون کرد، از پیش اطلاع داده بود.


----------



## scythian500

*عکس/ مسابقات پارک دریفت در کیش*
مسابقات پارک دریفت ظهر امروز جمعه در محل باند تفریحات هوایی کیش برگزار شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

New said:


> Feel free my love.


way to make it weird .

as for the rest of your comment , no comment . sometimes silence is better than time waste .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> hehehe, not even remotely true dear Haman. Me as an example am not here for anything called Iran or anything else, I'm here just for me.
> One day or another you have to come to this point my little child, that as ridiculous and absurd it is to feel patriot about your neighborhood, your city your race your province or your continent, it is the same for the so called love of your motherland, or you wanna call it national patriotism.
> That's all a game in which you are being played like a worthless pawn.
> But I'm sure you are not yet there, and you gonna answer me the very Haman way, curse me to death
> Feel free my love.



So you also believe in a world without border?  That's one of my grand wishes, but knowing the nature of humans, they will eat each other alive in such world, so things better be kept this way, there was a chance to do this 500 years ago or something like that, but not today.

Imagine a world where you can travel to *any *part you like without any restrictions, imagine a world in which no countries or nations exist, just land and sea, no patriotism, no nationalism, no race. But what can we do besides imagining?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

*The civilized world of West... The one some people see as their roll models!*

*جمعه سیاه انگلستان را درنوردید + تصاویر*
با فرا رسیدن جمعه سیاه، روزی که اجناس با تخفیف‌های بسیار در مغازه‌ها به فروش می‌رسد،‌ مردم انگلستان نیز به سمت فروشگاه‌ها هجوم بردند تا پیش از تعطیلات کریسمس بتوانند اجناس مورد نیاز خود را با قیمت‌های پایین‌تر تهیه کنند.
به گزارش مشرق، "جمعه سیاه" در حقیقت یک سنت آمریکایی است که یک روز پس از "عید شکرگزاری" یعنی در آخرین جمعه ماه نوامبر برگزار می‌شود اما اکنون به کشورهای دیگری نیز سرایت کرده است.

میزان هجوم مردم به فروشگاه‌ها در این روز به قدری است که برخی موارد منجر به بروز درگیری‌ها و یا ازدحام می‌شود. اغلب مدیران فروشگاه از نیروهای پلیس درخواست می‌کنند برای جلوگیری از درگیری در محل حضور داشته باشند.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> *The civilized world of West... The one some people see as their roll models!*
> 
> *جمعه سیاه انگلستان را درنوردید + تصاویر*
> با فرا رسیدن جمعه سیاه، روزی که اجناس با تخفیف‌های بسیار در مغازه‌ها به فروش می‌رسد،‌ مردم انگلستان نیز به سمت فروشگاه‌ها هجوم بردند تا پیش از تعطیلات کریسمس بتوانند اجناس مورد نیاز خود را با قیمت‌های پایین‌تر تهیه کنند.
> به گزارش مشرق، "جمعه سیاه" در حقیقت یک سنت آمریکایی است که یک روز پس از "عید شکرگزاری" یعنی در آخرین جمعه ماه نوامبر برگزار می‌شود اما اکنون به کشورهای دیگری نیز سرایت کرده است.
> 
> میزان هجوم مردم به فروشگاه‌ها در این روز به قدری است که برخی موارد منجر به بروز درگیری‌ها و یا ازدحام می‌شود. اغلب مدیران فروشگاه از نیروهای پلیس درخواست می‌کنند برای جلوگیری از درگیری در محل حضور داشته باشند.



HOLY SHITTT !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

اتباع ترکیه برای سفر به روسیه «ویزا لازم» شدند - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

اعتراض سرخپوستان به نسل کشی خاموش در آمریکا+ تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

دستپاچگی آنکارا از واکنش روسیه به سرنگونی سوخو 24 - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

فیلم/ مبارزه طوفانی رضا یزدانی برابر قهرمان المپیک - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

پایگاه اینترنتی العهد: پوتين به پاسخ غير مستقيم به ترکيه بسنده نخواهد کرد - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

بازداشت 39 تاجر ترکيه در جنوب روسيه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

روسیه: صدای ضبط شده درباره هشدار به جنگنده روسی ساختگی است - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

haman10 said:


> way to make it weird .
> 
> as for the rest of your comment , no comment . sometimes silence is better than time waste .


I'm starting to wonder this forum has a mysterious way to get into your head!

I was away for a couple of months and now that I'm back I notice some strange dramatic changes in some of the members behaviour. Could it be a mind virus??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> HOLY SHITTT !!!



If this happens in our countries, we are just some savage third world-ers. 

But these people, they are just making 'a civilized endeavor to obtain necessities in a lower cost'.



scythian500 said:


>


In tasvir marbut be Afghanistan hast va hamleie Taliban be karvan haie NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> نه عزیز احادیث از منابع شیعه و سنی چرت و پرت نیست. من خودم فکر میکنم ظهور امام زمان تا کمتر از بیست سال دیگه صورت میگیره.


امیدوارم اطلع داشته باشی براساس احادیث شیعه تها خدا از زمان ظهور خبر اره و هرکس دیگه ادعا کنه میتونه برای ظهور زمان تعیین کنه افسانه سرایی کرده.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Serpentine said:


> If this happens in our countries, we are just some savage third world-ers.
> 
> But these people, they are just making 'a civilized endeavor to obtain necessities in a lower cost'.


شما باید ببینید مردم ما موقعی مه که محرم و سفر نذری میدن چکار میکنن @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

روایت برخی رسانه‌های روسیه از ارتباط پسر اردوغان با داعش+ عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Serpentine

JEskandari said:


> شما باید ببینید مردم ما موقعی مه که محرم و سفر نذری میدن چکار میکنن @Serpentine



bale aziz midunam, in chizie ke hame jaie donya etefagh miofte.



New said:


> That's right dear that's right.



You are also included in this circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Serpentine said:


> You are also included in this circle.


No problem at all, however once again technically, I don't consider my self Iranian or MEern, I belong to the universe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

New said:


> No problem at all, however once again technically, I don't consider my self Iranian or MEern, I belong to the universe.


how ba kelas, toro khoda in yedafaro irani bash

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arminkh

New said:


> Ya technically speaking, that's gotta be always. I mean in your case silence is always the best.
> Just am kidding, but think about it.
> 
> 
> Ya Could it?
> 
> 
> That could have not still remain just a dream, it weren't for the idiots filling the world. The very idiots incapable of dreaming.
> 
> 
> That's right dear that's right.


One person's dream can be another person's nightmare. I remember I red somewhere that if any single human would like to enjoy the same quality of life of that of Americans, then the world couldn't support more than one billion humans.

Just imagine what your dream means for an Average American or Canadian? If people were free to go wherever they want, then at best the population density would become the same all over (counting in the deserts and other unlivable areas, that is very optimistic). That would mean 48 people per km2. Meaning Canada's population would pop up to 480 million from current 30 million and that of US would rise to 470 million from 317 million. That would mean a considerable decrease in people's share of natural resources in these two countries, higher food, residence and etc costs. Same would be true for Russia, Australia and many other prosperous countries. I'm not even talking about the chaos that it would bring to accommodate the new residents.

So on the contrary, the people that you call fools are smart. They know what they have got and are safegurding it by a concept called nationalism (or patriotism in case of US). They have achieved their dreams and don't want to let go of it. So nationalism is working in their favor. Your concept of a nationalism-free world will never come true if it means downgrading the life of another group of people.(and in this case the strongest nations on earth).

In case of Iran, I think nationalism is a good thing too. At the very least it will keep it in one piece and prevents our beloved Arab neighbors to conquer Iran for the second time.(not that they haven't tried already)

So if you are a freelancer and don't like nationalism, fine. But bashing Iranians for their nationalistic pride won't do them any good. Try doing the same with Americans and good luck with that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

New said:


> No problem at all, however once again technically, I don't consider my self Iranian or MEern, I belong to the universe.



Wow, we got a _Citizen of the World_ over here. Respect everyone, respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

New said:


> No problem at all, however once again technically, I don't consider my self Iranian or MEern, I belong to the universe.


Afarin alan kheyli hoviatet bala raft.

Ahyanan ahle merikh ya mah nisti?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

New said:


> Dude, as an engineer you are, once again you are breaking it down into numbers, unnecessarily.
> One thing I'll do always refrain doing is to prescribing for others, no no no, I was just, non ragionam di lor, ma guarda e passa, and I have to say I believe in, bene vaxit qui bene latuit.
> 
> But regarding what you just said, you just did approved what I was mentioning, the futility and absurdness of patriotism in general, and in this case especially talking, for a poor, third world MEern, like an Iranian.
> There is a reason for an American to be a patriot, and you just pointed it out, however this is all a macro international perspective.
> And for a micro, intranational point of view, patriotism and nationalism is also futile and absurd for the American 99ers either.
> So you see it's all about the benefits, but not the kinda benefit for those whom walk on the mine fields in bare foots, but for those playing them, for those one percenters in America, and the likes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, isn't it ba kelas.
> I belong to the universe and the universe is mine, nothing less and anything more.



Numbers are solid and I used them to back my statement. 

I don't know why you think it is absurd? Only because it is location based? Some deny it because they say well a US nationalist would become a Russian Nationalist if he were born in Russia. But let me ask you, can't we say the same about the love between parents and children? Can I say my mother's love towards me is absurd because it wouldn't exist if I were another woman's son! What is the purpose of that love? Something out of this world and heavenly? No, it is simply the nature's trick to ensure extension of human race. I'm sure mother's would live much better and would serve their own cause much better if they didn't have to give up a lot of things to dedicate themselves to their children. But nature is making them give it up willingly and feel good about it for a bigger good. 

Patriotism and nationalism in case of Iran and for every single Iranian is no different. It is there to protect the interests of a group of people, called a nation, in general. Now some may enjoy those interests more and some may enjoy it less. You may not notice the benefit if you compare an average Iranian to an Average American. But I'm sure more than 70% of Iranians would thank god for being born Iranians if they look at what's happening in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria. And that's enough for concept of nationalism to be a good thing. It is not perfect. No social concept is. But it is there to keep a society alive. Just like mother's love keeps human race alive.

And if you are implying what exists as Amercian nation only serves 1% of its population, then think again. But for that you need to study the economic indexes or numbers as you put it that you don't seem to be a fan of. Just tell me, who is more probable to enjoy a crisis free life, have a better education, enjoy the latest technologies, not have to worry about air raids, not have to wonder what will happen to his child future and etc? An American or a middle eastern? You see, so nationalism is serving every single American by maintaining American Society and its characteristics alive. How much would they enjoy it depends on themselves, they can choose to be a homeless or become next Bill Gates.

Those people who walk in the minefields, do it because they think they are defending something that is bigger than themselves. If not for themselves, for their loved ones. Now that we see what is happening in Afghanistan, Iraq and Syria, I'd say walking barefoot on mine field was a necessary evil to keep the rest of the Iranians ( and I mean all of them) in a better position compared to their neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Afarin alan kheyli hoviatet bala raft.
> 
> Ahyanan ahle merikh ya mah nisti?


in ahle oghde lande!! in mohem nist ke ye irooni bege man irooni nistam, mohem ine ke dar gharbi ke behesh refugee shode oonoo irooni ya MEtern ya kalle siah nadoodan! Yadam nemire ye bar dar NY ye irooni ro police be onvane suspect gerefte boodan, va be khatere inke too akhbar gofte boodan "The suspect is a middle aged cacausian" ye iroonie dige inghadr zogh karde bood ke engar ye hoyee baad az 100000 sal yeki adam hesabeshoon karde... yani bi hovyati 2 ellat bishtar nadare..yekish oghde haye shakhsi va adame movafaghyat dar vatane be dalile bi orzegi va dovom naboode chizi be esme farhang va tarbyate khoonevadegi...
Avalin neshaneye tamadon ghaboole reality khodet hast va ghabool hoviatet ta be jaye farar az hovyatet say koni hovyatet ro be nobeye khodet behtar va ba class! tar koni.... farar az khode ye symptom kheili khatarnake ravanie... adamaye khatarnakian injoori adama dar reality
az ye amrikayee beporsi shahrvande koja khodeto midooni...aksaran migan USA dige! az Irooniha dar Iran beporsi migan IRAN dige! vali az ye irooni refugee to USA beporsi mige Universe!! 

*عکس هوایی از جاده مهران*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

scythian500 said:


> in ahle oghde lande!! in mohem nist ke ye irooni bege man irooni nistam, mohem ine ke dar gharbi ke behesh refugee shode oonoo irooni ya MEtern ya kalle siah nadoodan! Yadam nemire ye bar dar NY ye irooni ro police be onvane suspect gerefte boodan, va be khatere inke too akhbar gofte boodan "The suspect is a middle aged cacausian" ye iroonie dige inghadr zogh karde bood ke engar ye hoyee baad az 100000 sal yeki adam hesabeshoon karde... yani bi hovyati 2 ellat bishtar nadare..yekish oghde haye shakhsi va adame movafaghyat dar vatane be dalile bi orzegi va dovom naboode chizi be esme farhang va tarbyate khoonevadegi...
> Avalin neshaneye tamadon ghaboole reality khodet hast va ghabool hoviatet ta be jaye farar az hovyatet say koni hovyatet ro be nobeye khodet behtar va ba class! tar koni.... farar az khode ye symptom kheili khatarnake ravanie... adamaye khatarnakian injoori adama dar reality
> az ye amrikayee beporsi shahrvande koja khodeto midooni...aksaran migan USA dige! az Irooniha dar Iran beporsi migan IRAN dige! vali az ye irooni refugee to USA beporsi mige Universe!!
> 
> 
> a clear symptom of a lair with no Havas!! He day and night ridicule others beliefs and ask them to be the way she likes them to be (prescribing!!) yet..when it is in her own benefit she uses it in the opposite form!! What a beautiful love story!
> 
> *عکس هوایی از جاده مهران*


I don't exactly call 34000 km a buzzing distance! But does it mean it is going to wipe all the geostationary satellites out in its way?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

منبع: ابنا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@bozorgmehr

Har keshvari moshkelate khase khodesho dare. Az amrica begir ta taiwan. Keshvare ma tu in 30 va andi sal kheyli khub pishraft karde. Ye negah be aamaare elmi bendaz. Be khodkafayi ha, pishraft ha. Be sanaate hasteyi, fazayi, mushaki, pezeshki... To khodet miduni ma ghabl az enghelab hatta technologue sakhte sim khar dar ro ham nadashtim Hatta ye chizi mesle khamir dandun ro az kharej vared mikardim! Dar surati ke tu in 30 va andi sal irani ha tu so many az zamine ha be khod kafayi residan va hatta tu kheyli az zamine ha joze keshvar haye rade aval jahan hastan. Lotfan cheshmat ro naband. Aghab mundegie 300 sale iran ro ke az zamane qajar shoru shod va ta zamane pahlavi (varedat va masraf garaayiye serf... ) edame peyda kard taghsire 36 sale gozashte nandaz. Ensaf nist. Iran pul nadare, Amrica ham pul nadare, pule pezeshki nadare, pule bime haye darmanish ro nadare va... Moshkelate eghtesadi tu tak take keshvaye donya hast. Ensafan ma tu in 36 sal ba vojude jang va kheyli chizaye dige be marateb bishtar az tamame zamane qajar va pahlavi pishraft kardim. Zamane shah shayad amrica behemun mahi midad amma gholab ro nemidad. zamane shah ma faghat bazare masrafe keshvar haye gharbi budim va hatta khamir dandun ham nemitunestim told konim! Amma tu in 36 sale gozashte khod kafa shodim.

Lotfan aghab mundegie '300' saleye Iran ro taghsire IR nandaz. IR kheyli kara karde.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

افشاگری روزنامه‌نگار آمریکایی درباره حمله به جنگنده روسیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

متن کامل تحریم‌های روسیه علیه ترکیه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> So you also believe in a world without border?  That's one of my grand wishes, but knowing the nature of humans, they will eat each other alive in such world, so things better be kept this way, there was a chance to do this 500 years ago or something like that, but not today.
> 
> *Imagine a world where you can travel to any part you like without any restrictions, imagine a world in which no countries or nations exist, just land and sea, no patriotism, no nationalism, no race. But what can we do besides imagining? *




It would be great if it was possible .. a world without borders ... 



Serpentine said:


> If this happens in our countries, we are just some savage third world-ers.
> 
> But these people, they are just making 'a civilized endeavor to obtain necessities in a lower cost'.



CNN and Farid Zakari did it when chicken prices got high years ago in Iran and administration decided to sell cheap chickens in market .... so people stormed to the markets ... the clip is available on net ,,,


----------



## Aramagedon

دزدی چند میلیارد دلاری شرکت های خصوصی آمریکا از افغانستان ! واقعا عوضی هستن ! 

آمریکا: شریک دزد رفیق قافله! / خودشان دزدی می‌کنند اما ما متهم می‌شویم!


----------



## mohsen

دوستان به همه کسانی که هنوز ویندوزشون رو به 10 ارتقا ندادن پیشنهاد میکنم این کار رو بکنن
فعلا ارتقا رایگان هست و صاحب یه ویندوز اوریجینال میشین
ما که خوشمان آمد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

The latest Basketball match Indonesia versus Iran, FIBA championship, China, July 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> دوستان به همه کسانی که هنوز ویندوزشون رو به 10 ارتقا ندادن پیشنهاد میکنم این کار رو بکنن
> فعلا ارتقا رایگان هست و صاحب یه ویندوز اوریجینال میشین
> ما که خوشمان آمد



man ruze dovomi ke release shod nasb kardam. 4 mahe nasbe alan, khube, az 8.1 behtare hadeghal.

zemne inke agar windowse ghablit original nabashe nemishe raigan ertegha dad va albate in ertegha ham baraie 1 sal hast.

ma ke tebghe mamul crack kardim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arash

Salam dostan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Arash said:


> Salam dostan


Salam duste aziz. Ye bio bede.


http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5403949/آیا-اسرائیل-جرات-حمله-به-جنگنده‌های-ایرانی-را-دارد

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5410185/سلاح-های-هولناک-و-فوق-پیشرفته-روسیه-برای-محو-عناصر-داعش-تصاویر

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5406986/خطرناک-ترین-بمب-های-هوشمند-اتمی-جهان-تصاویر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arash

2800 said:


> Salam duste aziz. Ye bio bede.



Sennam zire 30 hast , reshtam mechanic va aerospace , kode melli ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Arash said:


> Sennam zire 30 hast , reshtam mechanic va aerospace , kode melli ....


Lol, code melli ham loft kon bede. Shukhi mikonam.
Khosh umadi 

Nemidunam ghablan inja ro check mikardi ya na, vali in site divune khunas. Divune tarin adama inja hastan, makhsusan tu sectione khavar miane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arash

2800 said:


> Nemidunam ghablan inja ro check mikardi ya na, vali in site divune khunas. Divune tarin adama inja hastan, makhsusan tu sectione khavar miane.



Yeah i know that , thats ok with me


----------



## Serpentine

What the **** India? What the actual ****? Why do you do this Bollywood?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

داعش در آسیای مرکزی به دنبال چیست+تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

بوکو حرام: زمین را از وجود شیعیان پاک ‌می‌کنیم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

اهل سنت ایران با پای پیاده در راه کربلا+عکس - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

نماینده پارلمان روسیه: کباب ترکی باید تحریم شود - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

مقاله ی جالبی هست:

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/501980/پوتین-هفت‌تیرش-را-از-رو-بست


----------



## scythian500

روایت اسناد محرمانه پنتاگون از طرح آمریکا برای سرنگونی بشار اسد +تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Aramagedon

حمله ی اسراییل به حزب الله با چندین کشته و زخمی:

http://www.shia-news.com/fa/news/106904/حمله-جنگنده‌های-اسرائیل-به-اهداف-حزب‌الله-و-ارتش-سوریه


----------



## scythian500

بازداشت ۲ ژنرال ترکیه به‌ اتهام توقیف خودرو‌های حامل سلاح به سوریه - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir


----------



## Hack-Hook

rahi2357 said:


> میگم چطوره اسم اینجا رو به" مشرق چیل ترید" تغییر بدیم  شده لینک دونی .منم یکی میذارم که جا نمونم
> 
> خدمه لنج ربوده‌شده ایرانی 'دزدان دریایی سومالی را کشتند و گریختند' - BBC Persian


serve them right if I were them I'd have used the head of the pirates as ornament for the ship as a warning to the rest of them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*تحلیل راهبردی سفر پوتین به ایران و هدیه وی؛ قرآن*







در یک شنبه، اول آذر ۹۴ مطابق با ۲۳ نوامبر ۲۰۱۵، رئیس جمهور روسیه با دستانی پر و قدم هایی استوار وارد تهران شد و بلافاصله به دیدار امام خامنه ای شتافت. گام هایش استوار بود چون یک سال و نیم در سوریه مقاومت را یاری کرده است و قدم های انجام شده با وعده های نسیه غرب به ایران خیلی فرق دارد. دستانش پر بود چون قرآن در دست داشت و به محضر رهبری رسید نه مثل غربی ها که قرآن را کتاب و مرامنامه تروریزم معرفی می کنند و آتش زدن قرآن و توهین به پیامبر (ص) را نشانه آزادی می دانند و در عین حال قانون تصویب می کنند که حتی تحقیق کردن درباره هولوکاست، جرم است!

روسیه اکنون با تدریس عملی امام خامنه ای، کم کم در حال فهمیدن معنای نامه ای است که امام خمینی به گورباچف نوشت: این که پس از فروپاشی اندیشه کمونیزم مبادا به سمت غرب بغلتید. اما یلتسین که رئیس جمهوری بی کفایت بود درهای روسیه را به روی غرب باز کرد و بحران هویت و شوکت برای ملتی و کشوری بزرگ فراهم کرد.

با آمدن پوتین، روسیه قدری به هویت خود توجه کرد، اما کشوری که سالها در فضای کمونیزم و غربزدگی زیسته بود، دست کم یکی دو دهه زمان می خواست که رئیس جمهوری فهمیده درس بزرگی را با قطعیت درک کند و بتواند بفهمد که مناسبات واقعی جهان چیست.

علت هدیه دادن قرآن

۱. روسیه از نظر تئوریک قرآن را به جای سپر یا سامانه سامانه موشکی اس۳۰۰ به عنوان هدیه خود برای رهبری انتخاب کرد. که این کار چند معنی دارد.
این که قرآن کتاب ترور نیست؛ بلکه کتاب ضد ترور است و ما ضد تروریزم جنگ واقعی می کنیم.
این که اسلام هراسی غرب سنگش به تیر خواهد خورد و دلیل آن هم این است که یکی از بزرگترین کشورهای لیبرال دنیا، قرآن هدیه می دهد و دنباله رو غرب حقه باز نیست.
۲. این که پوتین بر خلاف غرب که دشمن اسلام است، دشمن اسلام نیست.
۳. این که پوتین هر چند که با مشتی تروریزم و به قول غربی ها مسلمان می جنگد، اما با اسلام راستین نمی جنگد، بلکه کتاب قرآن را هدیه خود می داند.
۴. این که مردم روسیه بدانند که زمان کمونیزم و نفی خدا در روسیه سپری شده است و قرآن می تواند هدیه رئیس جمهور کشوری باشد
که قبلا بی خدایی بر آن حاکم بوده است.


http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5409460/وب-سایت-میدل-ایست-مانیتور-آیا-تهدید-پوتین-برای-عربستان-جدی-است

سی‌ان‌ان: اسد، تنها برنده سقوط جنگنده روسیه/ پوتین، مردی است که تهدیدات خود را عملی می‌کند | پایگاه اطلاع رسانی رجا
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

نمودار حملات آمریکا علیه پاکستان، جالبه:
Out of Sight, Out of Mind: A visualization of drone strikes in Pakistan since 2004

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*Guys take a look at this!*

فیلم/ تصاویر حیرت‌انگیز دیوار مرگ تهران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Arash said:


> Sennam zire 30 hast , reshtam mechanic va aerospace , kode melli ....


خوش آمدی آرش جان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

آمار دهشتناک تجاوز به اسب در سوئیس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

how many familiar figures you can find in this list:

List of theoretical physicists - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aramagedon

@Hassan Al-Somal

Mate you wrote nice comment about end time and arrival of Imam Mahdi (PBUH) in this thread. Do you read Shia hadiths or you just read Sunni hadiths from prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?

Israel to open diplomatic mission in UAE !! | Page 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

توییتر پیام‌های مربوط به نامه رهبر انقلاب را حذف کرد + تصاویر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> توییتر پیام‌های مربوط به نامه رهبر انقلاب را حذف کرد + تصاویر


آزادی بیان

چند روز پیش داشتم سخنرانی رائفی پور رو گوش میکردم میگفت اینستاگرام و توییتر یه چیز اسلامی رو سریع حذف کردن. حتی چند بار ایرانی ها قرارش دادن اما به ده دقیقه نرسیده که دوباره حذفش کردن! الان یادم نیست دقیقا چی بود ولی یه چیز خیلی جالب بود.

جالب اینجاست که صفحات داعش خیلیییی به ندرت حذف میشه.

آزادی غربی تو حلقم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

2800 said:


> @Hassan Al-Somal
> 
> Mate you wrote nice comment about end time and arrival of Imam Mahdi (PBUH) in this thread. Do you read Shia hadiths or you just read Sunni hadiths from prophet Muhammad (PBUH)?
> 
> Israel to open diplomatic mission in UAE !! | Page 2



I read Sahih Bukhari and Muslim, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> I read Sahih Bukhari and Muslim, bro.


You know many good religious knowledges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

2800 said:


> You know many good religious knowledges.



Thanks bro!

I try to understand them and see the context they fit. It is very obvious the time we're in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> I try to understand them and see the context they fit. It is very obvious the time we're in.


Nice work. There are many sings that show arrival of Imam Mahdi (PBUH) is soon. I don't like wars and conflicts but it seems we are in bad era. The same hadiths with the hadiths in sahih Sunni books exist in our Shia hadith books and they're even more comprehensive. Because we have also hundreds hadiths about 'end time' from 12 Imams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

New said:


> Then you have that pathetic, came from ignorance, absurdity called national patriotism, for a third worlder like an Iranian.
> The summed up people inside the geographic territory of the land you call it country, known as compatriots, are the people ruined your life, with their stupidity and ignorance and illiteracy, they have swallowed the resources that also belong to you by their uncontrollable lust for wealth and fortune, they have destroyed your rights for freedom with their insatiable lust for power and authoritarianism, they have taken all your rights and in return they have spoiled yours and your children's social, psychological and financial security.



It's interesting that you should bring this up. Let me ask you this question: Have you paid money for anything you have learned in school or university back in Iran (I mean the same knowledge that you are now using to condemn the country that paid for you to learn them)? Did you ever have to pay more for your car fuel to fund public transport development in your city? Did you have to donate money to your child school in order to help them buy preliminary requirements? Did you pay more than 30% of you income just for tax and another 10% for insurance and other things that you probably would never use?

Well I have not paid a dime for any of the above during my stay in Iran but am paying them now. So much for "swallowing the resources"! Good portion of those resources are being spent for people but it is taken for granted. 

And may I ask what have you done for Iran to expect anything back? From your tone and knowing a lot of people like you, I already know the answer but maybe you should ask yourself.



New said:


> Have I had seen this part prior, I wouldn't have gone through the trouble of answering your post. Seriously dude, seriously, why shouldn't you look into USA, or France or Swiss or Finland or Germany or ... then I bet no more than .000000000000000001% of Iranians would be grateful of being born Iranian. And for those countries you mentioned you'd better know if they are not more Patriot and nationalist than Iranians then I'd bet they are no less neither.
> You know why, cause patriotism and nationalism in nations of the third world come directly from illiteracy and ignorance, hence the more ignorant and illiterate, the more patriot.



Sorry for wasting your precious time. Apparently you didn't read my post because I had mentioned USA. Everything is relative. 

And as I mentioned, it is a personal choice to love or hate your country of origin. What I don't comprehend are the people who hate and then call the others who love their country illiterate and ignorant.

I have many flaws but to no standard am illiterate or ignorant. Have lived in both sides and have enjoyed a high quality life on both sides and if I could choose, I would choose being born in Iran and living those days over and over again.

Cheers!


----------



## Arminkh

New said:


> Well my dear fellow being, for all that matter let me clear it out, I've got nothing personal here, you're just another homosapien I'm talking to, nothing more nothing less, hence you shall be sure there exists nothing personal here.
> But let me clear what I once mentioned with some ray of doubts here, yes you are ignorant and yes you are illiterate.
> And for one to achieve a university degree never grants not being an illiterate, for that matter I've got a PhD from the UT and that's no grant for one not being an illiterate and ignorant.
> If you never gonna accept being wrong even though you have been provided numerously with clear evidence, then you are an illiterate and ignorant.
> If you live a life of faith and never ever let your self to cast a tiny little bit of doubt of your beliefs, if you are ready to sacrifice your wisdom on the basics you've never couraged to explore the roots and study about, then you are an illiterate no matter what degree are you holding.
> If you are incapable to differentiate the generousness and dedication of a progressive society to promote higher values with the overspending and extravagance of a morally bankrupt nation from the pockets of it's future generations by selling out their limited resources, then have no piece of any doubt that you are just another ignorant illiterate.
> Believe me my dear, if it wasn't for overgenerousity of your nation in selling out the cheap resources of oil and gas that also belongs to the many future generations to come, then you would have lived a life of no higher standard than this:



I'm sure your parents are proud of you. However, any literate and wise person would first doubt his own sanity and knowledge in order to avoid compound ignorance (or جهل مرکب) before pointing fingers at others. If you see too many people whom seem illiterate and ignorant to you, then maybe you are the one who is ignorant. And if you read through your 3 previous postings you may see there are many inconsistencies (or may not due to what I mentioned above). First you accused the government (or a certain group) of "Swallowing the resources" and now you say they "over-generously sold out the cheap resources" to bring our quality of life to what it is today? Make up your mind. So they tried to improve our quality of life after all. Apparently you don't like their method of doing it. Did you do anything to change it? Did you try to start a business to produce income by exporting the product of your high wisdom? Or went with the simpler way of just nagging about this and that and eventually since nobody liked to listen to you nagging, decided you don't want to be attributed to Iran in any way? I have actually seen a lot of people like you in both Sharif and Tehran university which is sad.



New said:


> You are now given the choice, so why aren't you in your beloved piece of land.
> The hundred of thousands of elite Iranians almost all graduates of UT and Sharif whom are fleeing this very lovable society and country are also have chose their choice.



Again, you misread my statement. I was talking about the choice of being born as an Iranian and grow up to maturity there. I'm always thankful for that.

I didn't flee. I am here to pursue a bigger career opportunity. And I see many Europeans here who have left their "progressive and supportive" societies for the same reason. Hasn't it ever occurred to you that not everyone who leaves his country does this because he is fleeing? So much for someone who calls others illiterate and ignorant.

The basis of western personal freedom is that people learn to avoid judging others for their beliefs and/or way of life and calling them names. Something we Iranian and especially you are not very good at. I don't want to change your mind (honestly it is none of my business and if you are already out of Iran, good for you and Iran. If not, then hope you make it out soon). What I tried to say is that you have no right to call other proud Iranians ignorant and illiterate. It goes against the values of the same societies that you like so much.

Whatever your decision is, you don't need to let me know.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

After 6 months I didn't get unbanned from ME section. I leave this forum.

This is my email for anyone who want to contact me: sirvan.yjp@gmail.com


----------



## Arminkh

2800 said:


> After 6 months I didn't get unbanned from ME section. I leave this forum.
> 
> This is my email for anyone who want to contact me: sirvan.yjp@gmail.com


Why do you care about ME section?

A beautiful quote from Theodore Roosevelt who brought US to its current glory. Hope you enjoy it:

“The things that will destroy America are prosperity at any price, peace at any price, safety first instead of duty first and love of soft living and the get-rich-quick theory of life.” 
― Theodore Roosevelt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

@rahi2357 brother WTH with your avatar !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@Yaduveer i wanted to write my opinion but your thread is closed i give my answer here

ofc not those who think there is a afterlife and helll&heaven they are fools who wast their life

there is 2 path in our life which we should take

1. live a happy lives and enjoy
2. devoted our lives to gain knowledge to improve science to leave a good name and great legacy

out of this 2 path , means we have wasted our lives

1 more thing i dont like to bow down to anything and anyone even if it's a god , the god who demand worship is a evil ignorant bastard and i will never beg his/her/it's mercy


i know u all going to attack me but since this is a free thread i give my opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

asena_great said:


> brother WTH with your avatar !


Which avatar ?




This ?
What's wrong with it , Bro ? Maybe you don't clean your monitor properly ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yaduveer

asena_great said:


> @Yaduveer i wanted to write my opinion but your thread is closed i give my answer here
> 
> ofc not those who think there is a afterlife and helll&heaven they are fools who wast their life
> 
> there is 2 path in our life which we should take
> 
> 1. live a happy lives and enjoy
> 2. devoted our lives to gain knowledge to improve science to leave a good name and great legacy
> 
> out of this 2 path , means we have wasted our lives
> 
> 1 more thing i dont like to bow down to anything and anyone even if it's a god , the god who demand worship is a evil ignorant bastard and i will never beg his/her/it's mercy
> 
> 
> i know u all going to attack me but since this is a free thread i give my opinion



Even though your language may offend many here.

But I think You are damn right !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

rahi2357 said:


> Which avatar ?
> View attachment 276665
> 
> This ?
> What's wrong with it , Bro ? Maybe you don't clean your monitor properly ?


   rahi bro you are the best i really missed you bro
edit : i dont see you get online like old days 


Yaduveer said:


> Even though your language may offend many here.
> 
> But I think You are damn right !


im glad to hear it  I chose to be human

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaduveer

asena_great said:


> im glad to hear it  I chose to be human



Same here.
If God want me to just blindly follow religious books,he should have made me sheep. Why he bothered giving me power of reason .Following without question is insult to my mind and even god himself if he exists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

@rahi2357 im good university is also good the first day was hard but now im friend with every one right now i need to study english for a semester and last week was our midterm i got 75/100 for writing 83/100 for booklet 100/100 for speaking i also find a solo iranian in the pro school his name is benyamin he born in isfahan and grow up in khuzestan and sadly he didn't have esfehuni accent  damn he is far step ahead of me in making gf he is very close he gonna make it in next few weeks i know it  im in difficult condition i love a girl and her best friend loves me ! and i cant get more closer to the girl i love damn   cuz she is trying to help her best friend to get in relation with me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

asena_great said:


> @Yaduveer i wanted to write my opinion but your thread is closed i give my answer here
> 
> ofc not those who think there is a afterlife and helll&heaven they are fools who wast their life
> 
> there is 2 path in our life which we should take
> 
> 1. live a happy lives and enjoy
> 2. devoted our lives to gain knowledge to improve science to leave a good name and great legacy
> 
> out of this 2 path , means we have wasted our lives
> 
> 1 more thing i dont like to bow down to anything and anyone even if it's a god , the god who demand worship is a evil ignorant bastard and i will never beg his/her/it's mercy
> 
> 
> i know u all going to attack me but since this is a free thread i give my opinion


I think you forgot the third:

3. Devote your self to a good cause like prosperity of your nation and leave good name behind. There are many great men and women who don't fit in your 2 path of life but still have had a valuable life.

No comment about the rest. It is a personal preference.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@asena_great 

Whats up bro ? hows life treating you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> * damn he is far step ahead of me in making gf he is very close he gonna make it in next few weeks i know it  im in difficult condition i love a girl and her best friend loves me ! and i cant get more closer to the girl i love damn   cuz she is trying to help her best friend to get in relation with me *



All that drama only after few months in university? I can't imagine your situation in 4 years. 

Reminds me of some university students in first semester in Iran, you have to see it to know it. 

@haman10 @rahi2357 probably know what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

haman10 said:


> @asena_great
> 
> Whats up bro ? hows life treating you ?


sup haman it's really good i start the student life  everything is good bro how are u we didn't talk for very long time  




Serpentine said:


> All that drama only after few months in university? I can't imagine your situation in 4 years.


 this is really unexpected to me too but life is very unexpected thing 


Serpentine said:


> Reminds me some university students in first semester in Iran, you have to see it to know it.
> 
> @haman10 @rahi2357 probably know what I'm talking about.


yeah i think so too and i really ingestion to hear about it from @haman10 and @rahi2357

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

asena_great said:


> im good university is also good the first day was hard but now im friend with every one right now i need to study english for a semester and last week was our midterm i got 75/100 for writing 83/100 for booklet 100/100 for speaking i also find a solo iranian in the pro school his name is benyamin he born in isfahan and grow up in khuzestan and sadly he didn't have esfehuni accent


Keep up the good work .
Holy snoopy ! An Isfahani who trained in Khuzestan ? STAY AWAY FROM THAT GUY ! Of course he is miles ahead of you in making gf . He just can't keep them happy for some reason . @Serpentine knows what i am talking about .



asena_great said:


> im in difficult condition i love a girl and her best friend loves me ! and i cant get more closer to the girl i love damn   cuz she is trying to help her best friend to get in relation with me


Triangle of love. Remember bro , If she is amazing ,She won't be easy .If she is easy , She won't be amazing . Find the ones worth suffering for . And don't play with a girl's heart cuz she's only got one . play with her b@@bs she has two of those .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> Keep up the good work .
> Holy snoopy ! An Isfahani who trained in Khuzestan ? STAY AWAY FROM THAT GUY ! Of course he is miles ahead of you in making gf . He just can't keep them happy for some reason . @Serpentine knows what i am talking about .


Indeed bro, I don't see a bright future for 2 of them, the girl will know the reality soon. 
But...
At least he has tried his luck, unlike Shirazis who don't even approach the girl in first place, and don't do anything at all, if you know what I mean. 






Btw, were you trying to say something about Khuzestanis? 






just joking

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> probably know what I'm talking about.


Well we have a guy from rasht , his family name ends with "Kohne goorabi" . he's such a man whore 

Probably nailed our whole city , little bastard 

our whole class was like a F-ing drama movie . people got in "love" during the first semester and broke up during the next one . there was literally a physical fight over a girl !! and i'm talking about med students here !! 

All in All , university is a F-ing hilarious place to be in .



asena_great said:


> benyamin


OK , stay away from that minx 

his weak point : he is very tanbal (lazy) . hard work will get you ahead of him

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

haman10 said:


> his weak point : he is very tanbal (lazy) . hard work will get you ahead of him



Bro, he is Esfahani, his weak point (or strong point ) is not being lazy, they are popular for something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

rahi2357 said:


> And don't play with a girl's heart cuz she's only got one . play with her b@@bs she has two of those .


i approve this message

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

rahi2357 said:


> He just can't keep them happy for some reason . @Serpentine knows what i am talking about .


hahaha i gets it  


rahi2357 said:


> Keep up the good work .
> Holy snoopy ! An Isfahani who trained in Khuzestan ? STAY AWAY FROM THAT GUY ! Of course he is miles ahead of you in making gf .


 well he is not my rival he is not even in my class i love a girl her best friend is in other class with benyamin and she introduce him to me beniyamin is aftering some one else totally not these girls :d i must add he like colored eye ! he is a good guy but ...... when i ask him to help me he just didn't (bastard !  ) i Compare him with the girls who help and advise one another  


rahi2357 said:


> Triangle of love. Remember bro , If she is amazing ,She won't be easy


wow ofc it take a lot of effort to get close this far she is far from easy ! in few words she talk with very few people in our class and i ( with a lot of hard working ) am among those few !  now i have more complicated problem  


Serpentine said:


> Indeed bro, I don't see a bright future for 2 of them, the girl will know the reality soon.
> But...
> At least he has tried his luck, unlike Shirazis who don't even approach the girl in first place, and don't do anything at all, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, were you trying to say something about Khuzestanis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just joking





haman10 said:


> Well we have a guy from rasht , his family name ends with "Kohne goorabi" . he's such a man whore
> 
> Probably nailed our whole city , little bastard
> 
> our whole class was like a F-ing drama movie . people got in "love" during the first semester and broke up during the next one . there was literally a physical fight over a girl !! and i'm talking about med students here !!
> 
> All in All , university is a F-ing hilarious place to be in .
> 
> 
> OK , stay away from that minx
> 
> his weak point : he is very tanbal (lazy) . hard work will get you ahead of him


lol im trying to stay with him to learn from his tactics ! he had very good tongue he know who to use words  im trying to learn from him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

@Full Moon what do you mean by the arabs in iran hate iranians if that the case why they don't go back to the desert of najd since these people immgrated to iran and not the iranian who came to thier lands??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

you guys are such disappointment , look and learn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

@Sinan bye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

داستان عجیب مبلغ سعودی درباره «جن»

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Arminkh said:


> Make up your mind


You are fanning coals to make a barbecue on a picnic, a hand floats breathing in the air and slaps you right on the face, did that hand do you a harm by slapping you on the cheek or did it do you a favor, fanning the coal during its trajectory toward your face? I have a made up mind, do you?

But since you are trying so hard to find a contradiction, then here you are with love;


Arminkh said:


> If you see too many people whom seem illiterate and ignorant to you, then maybe you are the one who is ignorant.





Arminkh said:


> I have actually seen a lot of people like you in both Sharif and Tehran university which is sad.


....


Arminkh said:


> I didn't flee. I am here to pursue a bigger career opportunity.


That's also a form of fleeing.


Arminkh said:


> Whatever your decision is, you don't need to let me know.


OK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Female members of NOPO Police forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arminkh

Serpentine said:


> Female members of NOPO Police forces.


میگم اینا رو کسی هم جرات می کنه باهاشون ازدواج کنه یا نه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> @Sinan bye


What happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> What happened?


he was a naughty boy , thats what happened . 
he got suspended for the crime of being a sunni - as he claims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

سلام،

کسی میدونه قضیه این چیه؟ هشدار چی؟ یعنی روسیه بسشون نبود؟

ادعای اردوغان درباره هشدار به روحانی کذب محض است/ پرونده «پی‌ام‌دی» 24 آذر بسته نشود، ایران هم برجام را اجرا نخواهد کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

بندر بن سلطان: به روش نازی‌ها شیعیان را می‌کُشیم


----------



## Minute by Minute

I wrote this as a comment to an article at ICH. I thoght it may have some interest to you Guys here. Sorry dont know where to put it otherwise. You are wellcome to delete it.
Part One
To be honest with you I despise the western intellectual elite. I despise the fact, that their writings reek of selfrightousness regardless of how hard, they try to hide it between the lines, being it the all draped in “red, white and blue” Zin, the fabian Zionist and relativist Chomsky or the army of willing and unwilling countergang writers filling the ether and the net. I despise their mainstream media Kool-Aid drunken ignorance, always regurgitating each others “coins” left and right.
The nature of things being as it is, the skindeep humanism of the western intellectual elite coupled with their often superficial understandings and the selfimposed fear of mistaken identity compells them to push the knife harder into the back of their fellow countrymens victims. The risk of being mistakenly identefied with the uncivilized, backward, poor, bearded, loud, dirty and fanatic muslims is perpetual and ever present. No wonder, the western intellectual elite takes it cue from the right. After all one has to declare one’s loyalty. Blessed be the right, heavenly ghosts of the colonial past, for coining worlds like “islamist” and its unreal but natural propresion “islamofascist”. Even Pepe did pupu with than one resently. What would the west do without these blessed coins?! Besides regurgitation, that is!
Dehumanisation has many faces and the cowardly western intellectuals have always found the safest ones! Revolutionaries, Really?!
To be countinued, first I have to go and pray!
Warning warning warning!
Part two:
In all the exitment, it seams, the western intellectual elites, in their attempt to “do one better” in the evermore demanding world of “forget me not” internet blogism, fall victim to not only the right wing propaganada but also their own.
Where is the greate Dr.Parenti, when you need him?
In this circle of confusion, as Dr. Parenti has amptly described, the proof is not only a quote from the other guy, but the conviction is only based on REPETITION. How amazingly lillte difference is between the likes of Averny describing the Israelis as ORDINARY people, while he describes palestinians as knife-wielding, devotees of ISIS, muslim fanatics, to the socalled progressive western intellectuals description of the muslims.
Take a look at the writer of this article describing the murderer french presiden as “unpopular but SENSETIVE” and Uri Averny describing Netanyahu as “diminutive thinker but a BRILLIANT salesman”. The things that the french have done to the poor people of this world! I wonder if the writer has heard of Haiti or Africa!
How tragically funny it is to hear western leftist intellectuals describe their own massmurdering, genocidal and war criminal leaders as Presidents or administrations, while the muslims, the victims of centuries of western aggression in every aspect of the word, are islamists, terrorists and their leaders mullas or regimes!
I wish the tragedy ended here, but the greatest crime committed by the west is not their genocides and murder by the millions. There is a crime far greater committed by both the warmongering right and the tragically complicit left.
Where is Sartre, when you need him now.
The monkies, that go for muslim intellectuals are standing in line to assure you, that they are not like the rest of us, that they are like you, that regardless of how many muslim nations you destory, how many millions of muslims you kill being it by your own hands or by your proxies,and how many bloodsucking dictators you create and support in our part of the world, WE ARE PEACELOVING PEACEFULL PEOPLE! If only Fanon Was alive!
Cleaver of you westerners to Sun Tzu us into submiton by your creations like Al-Qaeda, Al-Nusra and the cheery on top ISIS. To rob your victim of a voice or resistance only makes you the RAPISTS SHOUTING RAPE!


----------



## scythian500

How Saudi Arabia helped Isis take over the north of the country


----------



## BordoEnes

@Serpentine 

Is there a reason why you deleted my thread?


----------



## Serpentine

BordoEnes said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Is there a reason why you deleted my thread?



I didn't, @waz did, and rightly so. A thread based on a random Reddit guy who claims to be an ex-IRGC member. If that's the case, I'm also an ex-member of elite Nohed 65 commando team in Iran's army, ask me any question or prove me wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BordoEnes

Serpentine said:


> I didn't, @waz did, and rightly so. A thread based on a random Reddit guy who claims to be an ex-IRGC member. If that's the case, I'm also an ex-member of elite Nohed 65 commando team in Iran's army, ask me any question or prove me wrong.



His experience and story sounded realistic enough. He said that he will show some proof if he could find some though, would it be okay to post it if he gave proof that he was an ex-IRGC member?

@haman10 out of curiosity, are you sunni or shia? I read somewhere that the overwhelming majority of Kurds are Sunni in Iran.


----------



## Serpentine

BordoEnes said:


> His experience and story sounded realistic enough. He said that he will show some proof if he could find some though, would it be okay to post it if he gave proof that he was an ex-IRGC member?


Military conscription is mandatory in Iran, so millions of people can basically claim they are ex-military. 

If it's proved that he is indeed an ex-IRGC member who has also participated in real battles, then you can post it again, though it doesn't mean we can take him seriously though.



BordoEnes said:


> @haman10 out of curiosity, are you sunni or shia? I read somewhere that the overwhelming majority of Kurds are Sunni in Iran.



It's 50-50 I'd say.


----------



## BordoEnes

Serpentine said:


> Military conscription is mandatory in Iran, so millions of people can basically claim they are ex-military.
> 
> If it's proved that he is indeed an ex-IRGC member who has also participated in real battles, then you can post it again, though it doesn't mean we can take him seriously though.



Well thats no surprize considering Iran has alot of military and security organisations. 




Serpentine said:


> It's 50-50 I'd say.



According to CIA - The world factbook the only Shia majority Kurdish community is in Kirmanshah while cities such Sanandaj, Ilam and Mahabad are Sunni.


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Juicer

مصوبه ی جدید کنگره ی آمریکا ، عملا زد طرحهای « جذب توریست » دولت فعلی رو نابود کرد ...


----------



## Madali

Minute by Minute said:


> I wrote this as a comment to an article at ICH. I thoght it may have some interest to you Guys here. Sorry dont know where to put it otherwise. You are wellcome to delete it.
> Part One
> To be honest with you I despise the western intellectual elite. I despise the fact, that their writings reek of selfrightousness regardless of how hard, they try to hide it between the lines, being it the all draped in “red, white and blue” Zin, the fabian Zionist and relativist Chomsky or the army of willing and unwilling countergang writers filling the ether and the net. I despise their mainstream media Kool-Aid drunken ignorance, always regurgitating each others “coins” left and right.
> The nature of things being as it is, the skindeep humanism of the western intellectual elite coupled with their often superficial understandings and the selfimposed fear of mistaken identity compells them to push the knife harder into the back of their fellow countrymens victims. The risk of being mistakenly identefied with the uncivilized, backward, poor, bearded, loud, dirty and fanatic muslims is perpetual and ever present. No wonder, the western intellectual elite takes it cue from the right. After all one has to declare one’s loyalty. Blessed be the right, heavenly ghosts of the colonial past, for coining worlds like “islamist” and its unreal but natural propresion “islamofascist”. Even Pepe did pupu with than one resently. What would the west do without these blessed coins?! Besides regurgitation, that is!
> Dehumanisation has many faces and the cowardly western intellectuals have always found the safest ones! Revolutionaries, Really?!
> To be countinued, first I have to go and pray!
> Warning warning warning!
> Part two:
> In all the exitment, it seams, the western intellectual elites, in their attempt to “do one better” in the evermore demanding world of “forget me not” internet blogism, fall victim to not only the right wing propaganada but also their own.
> Where is the greate Dr.Parenti, when you need him?
> In this circle of confusion, as Dr. Parenti has amptly described, the proof is not only a quote from the other guy, but the conviction is only based on REPETITION. How amazingly lillte difference is between the likes of Averny describing the Israelis as ORDINARY people, while he describes palestinians as knife-wielding, devotees of ISIS, muslim fanatics, to the socalled progressive western intellectuals description of the muslims.
> Take a look at the writer of this article describing the murderer french presiden as “unpopular but SENSETIVE” and Uri Averny describing Netanyahu as “diminutive thinker but a BRILLIANT salesman”. The things that the french have done to the poor people of this world! I wonder if the writer has heard of Haiti or Africa!
> How tragically funny it is to hear western leftist intellectuals describe their own massmurdering, genocidal and war criminal leaders as Presidents or administrations, while the muslims, the victims of centuries of western aggression in every aspect of the word, are islamists, terrorists and their leaders mullas or regimes!
> I wish the tragedy ended here, but the greatest crime committed by the west is not their genocides and murder by the millions. There is a crime far greater committed by both the warmongering right and the tragically complicit left.
> Where is Sartre, when you need him now.
> The monkies, that go for muslim intellectuals are standing in line to assure you, that they are not like the rest of us, that they are like you, that regardless of how many muslim nations you destory, how many millions of muslims you kill being it by your own hands or by your proxies,and how many bloodsucking dictators you create and support in our part of the world, WE ARE PEACELOVING PEACEFULL PEOPLE! If only Fanon Was alive!
> Cleaver of you westerners to Sun Tzu us into submiton by your creations like Al-Qaeda, Al-Nusra and the cheery on top ISIS. To rob your victim of a voice or resistance only makes you the RAPISTS SHOUTING RAPE!



What's ICH?



Juicer said:


> مصوبه ی جدید کنگره ی آمریکا ، عملا زد طرحهای « جذب توریست » دولت فعلی رو نابود کرد ...



Just wait until Salehi closes all the nuclear stuff, then the real anti-iranian stuff will start. Obama and his team is just waiting quietly for Iran to fulfill its obligations, and then Obama has achieved his objective, and he will then join the republicans is using everything to screw with Iran. Democrats will then look better than Republicans. They can advertise themselves as anti-iranian who were able to dismantle Iranians nuclear program at the same time. That's easy campaign points on election day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juicer

این عزیزان اصلاح طلب تا 10 سال پیش هم حداقل یک ایده ای برای کشور داری و حرف زدن داشتن ولی از وقتی با این کارگزاران ترکیب شدند ، عملا کودن و پوفیوز شدند ... 
حالا تنها چیزی که برای تبلیغ دارند اینه : « ما با آمریکا صلح می کنیم و مشکلات برطرف می شه » ... برای همینه که تمامی اقدامات آمریکایی ها رو نادیده می گیرند یا بدتر از اون می گند تقصیر ایران هست .... 

اینکه آمریکا میاد و به خاطر مبارزه با داعش ، اسم ایران رو توی فهرست سیاهش قرار می ده ، تقصیر ماست !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Creator of 6 terrorist groups in Syria and Iraq:














گنده لات پایین شهر:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ لحظه دیدنی فرود در کوچکترین فرودگاه دنیا


----------



## Uhuhu

از کرامات جمهوری اسلامی.


*  کار در ترکیه برای ایرانی‌ها  *
پایگاه خبری تحلیلی انتخاب (Entekhab.ir) : 
به تازگی در آگهی‌های استخدام منتشر شده، آگهی اعزام کارگران و فنی‌کاران ایرانی به ترکیه به چشم می‌خورد. اما حقوق و مزایای کار در ترکیه چقدر است؟

به گزارش اقتصاد نیوز، اخیراً آگهی‌های عجیبی مبنی بر اعزام کارگر و فنی‌کار به ترکیه به چشم می‌خورد و برای این افراد حداقل حقوق یک میلیون و 200 هزار تومان در نظر گرفته شده است.

مدیر یکی از موسسه‌های کاریابی در این خصوص گفت: یک میلیون تومان هزینه سفر به این افراد داده می‌شود و هر سه یا چهار ماه یک بار، یک هفته تا ده روز مرخصی برای سفر به ایران به آنها داده می‌شود.

وی افزود: این افراد ماهانه حداقل حقوق یک میلیون و 300 هزار تومان تا دو میلیون تومان دریافت می‌کنند و باید حتماً از مهارت‌های ام. دی. اف کاری، تولیدی لباس یا دوخت روکش مبلمان برخوردار باشند، این در حالی است که افراد اعزامی از ایران دارای مزایای بیمه و جای خواب برای سکونت در کشور ترکیه نیز هستند.

مسوولی دیگر در یکی دیگر از مراکز کاریابی‌های بین المللی در تهران گفت: برای کارگران حقوق یک میلیون و 200 هزار تومان در نظر گرفته شده و برای فنی‌کاران یک میلیون و 700 هزار تومان به بالا تعلق خواهد گرفت.

وی خاطرنشان کرد: این افراد می‌توانند همراه خانواده خود به ترکیه سفر کنند، ترکی استانبولی نیز به صورت رایگان به داوطلبان آموزش داده می‌شود. همچنین از مزایای بیمه، جای خواب و یک میلیون تومان هزینه سفر برخودار خواهند شد.

once upon a time, Koreans,Philippines and some turks were coming here for the same reason.
.


----------



## scythian500

*No Comment!!*









rahi2357 said:


> Some of us ( Iranians ) always call Erdogan a zombie , terrorist , retard , whatever.. . At the same time we ignore the fact that he turned turkey into a G-20 industrial country . Here are some more reasons why most of Turks still have some level of respect for him :
> 
> به بخشی از کارهای اردوغان در این سالها دقت کنید
> 
> ☀️تولید ناخالص ملی ترکیه در سال 2013 حدود* یک تریلیون و یکصد ملیارد دلار* بوده است.
> 
> ☀️اردوغان باعث جهش چشمگیر کشورش *از رتبه 111 دنیا به رتبه 16 با میانگین سالانه 10 در صد رشد* بوده است و این یعنی ورود این کشور به گروه 20جی بیست اقتصاد قدرتمند دنیا.
> 
> ☀️فرودگاه بین المللی استانبول بزرگترین فرودگاه در اروپاست و در هر روز 1260 هواپیما در آن می نشیند. و این علاوه بر فرودگاه صبیحه است که نصف این تعداد را می پذیرد.
> 
> ☀️هواپیمایی ترکیه به مدت سه سال متوالی به عنوان بهترین خطوط هوایی در جهان انتخاب شده است.
> 
> ☀️در مدت ده سال در ترکیه دو میلیارد و هفتصد و هفتاد ملیون درخت و گیاه میوه دار کاشته شده است!
> 
> ☀️ترکیه برای اولین بار در دوران یک دولت مدنی توانسته اولین تانک مسطح و اولین نفربر هوایی و اولین هواپیمای بدون سرنشین و اولین ماهواره نظامی جدید چندکاره بسازد.
> 
> ☀️اردوغان در مدت ده سال 125 دانشگاه جدید و 1890 مدرسه و 510 بیمارستان و 169000کلاس جدید که تعداد دانش آموزان آن از 21 نفر تجاوز نمی کند ساخته است..
> 
> ☀️هنگامی که بحران اقتصادی اروپا و آمریکا را درنوردید دانشگاههای آمریکایی و اروپایی شهریه هایشان را بالا بردند در حالی که اردوغان دستور داد که *آموزش در همه دانشگاهها و مدارس ترکیه رایگان و به عهده دولت* باشد!
> 
> ☀️ ده سال گذشته *درآمد هر فرد در ترکیه3500 دلار* در سال بود که * سال 2013 این مقدار به 11000* دلار افزایش یافت و این بالاتراز درامد یک شهروند فرانسوی در کشورش است.و ارزش پول ملی ترکیه را 30 برابر کرد..
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه تلاش دولت این است که تعداد دانشمندان در عرصه تحقیق و پژوهش را تا سال 2023 به سیصد هزار نفر برساند!
> 
> ☀️در بزرگترین دستاورد سیاسی اردوغان توانست میان دو بخش قبرس صلح پایدار برقرار کند و با حزب کارگران کردستان (پ ک ک) به توافق نزدیک شود تا از خونریزی جلوگیری شود و از ارامنه عذرخواهی کند. که اینها پرونده های سیاسی بودند که 9 دهه بدون راه حل و معلق بودند!
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان حقوق و دستمزد ها افزایش یافت و حداقل حقوق برای یک کارمند تازه کار از 340 لیره به 957 لیره ارتقا پیدا کرد و میزان بیکاری از 38% به 2% کاهش یافت.
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان بودجه آموزش و بهداشت از بودجه امور دفاعی بیشتر شد و یک معلم به اندازه یک پزشک حقوق دریافت می کند! بنگرید که اولویتهای اردوغان آخرین چیزی است که شما به آن اهمیت می دهید!
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان 35 هزار مرکز آزمایشگاهی و فناوری و پایگاه کلامی جدید احداث شده است و جوانان ترک در این مراکز تحت تاثیر سازمانهای جهانی که نگاه ویژه مربیان را با یک گردش تفریحی و یا یک شام شاهانه و دادن مشروب می خرند قرار نمی گیرند!
> 
> ☀️اردوغان کسری بودجه که بالغ بر 47 ملیارد دلار بود را جبران کرد و آخرین بدهی خارجی به بانک جهانی که 300 ملیون دلار بود را در ماه ژوئن گذشته تسویه کرد. و همین ترکیه به همین بانک جهانی 5 مليارد قرض داد و اردوغان 100 ملیارد را در خزینه این بانک ودیعه گذاشت
> 
> ☀️صادرات ترکیه تا ده سال پیش 23 ملیارد بود و اکنون به153 ملیارد رسیده که این صادرات به 190 کشور می رود. که بیشتر آن اتومبیل و پس از آن وسایل الکترونیکی است
> 
> ☀️دولت اردوغان بنای جمع آوری زباله ها و استفاده از آنها در تولید انرژی و برق را گذاشت به طوری که یک سوم ساکنان ترکیه از آن استفاده میکنند. برق به 90% خانه های ترکیه در شهرها و روستاها رسیده است!
> 
> ☀️اردوغان با دختر بچه 12 ساله در یک مناظره تلویزیونی می نشیند که این مناظره به وسیله رسانه های ترکیه به طور مستقیم پخش میشود که در آن از آینده ترکیه بحث میشود. او به ذکاوت و هوش و جسارت آن دختر احترام می گذارد و او را الگویی برای کودکان ترک در مناقشه و مناظره برای بررسی آینده کشورمی داند !
> 
> اردوغان که به گمان سکولارهای عرب دوست اسراییل است تو دهنی محکمی به اسراییل زد و او را به دلیل زدن کشتی مرمره حامل کمک به غزه مجبور به عذرخواهی کرد و شرطش برای قبول عذرخواهی پایان محاصره غزه بود.
> 
> چرا اردوغان هنوز محبوبیت دارد؟
> 
> 
> I ( personally ) don't approve his foreign policies like pissing every neighbor off  But just compare what he has done for turkey to what some of our governors have done for Iran ....
> 
> مثلا یکی الان بیاد اقدامات کلان محمود خان رو لیست کنه



*%90 of all you listed above are fictional and not in any ways true brother... they have progressed very good in economy but not in the way you portray it... Turkey is just another third world nation with modest infra, science, tech, culuture, security, stability and citizens' well being*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> %90 of all you listed above are fictional and not in any ways true brother... they have progressed very good in economy but not in the way you portray it... Turkey is just another third world nation with modest infra, science, tech, culuture, security, stability and citizens' well being


And what is Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

scythian500 said:


> *The civilized world of West... The one some people see as their roll models!*
> 
> *جمعه سیاه انگلستان را درنوردید + تصاویر*
> با فرا رسیدن جمعه سیاه، روزی که اجناس با تخفیف‌های بسیار در مغازه‌ها به فروش می‌رسد،‌ مردم انگلستان نیز به سمت فروشگاه‌ها هجوم بردند تا پیش از تعطیلات کریسمس بتوانند اجناس مورد نیاز خود را با قیمت‌های پایین‌تر تهیه کنند.
> به گزارش مشرق، "جمعه سیاه" در حقیقت یک سنت آمریکایی است که یک روز پس از "عید شکرگزاری" یعنی در آخرین جمعه ماه نوامبر برگزار می‌شود اما اکنون به کشورهای دیگری نیز سرایت کرده است.
> 
> میزان هجوم مردم به فروشگاه‌ها در این روز به قدری است که برخی موارد منجر به بروز درگیری‌ها و یا ازدحام می‌شود. اغلب مدیران فروشگاه از نیروهای پلیس درخواست می‌کنند برای جلوگیری از درگیری در محل حضور داشته باشند.


Why are you making fun of people being taken advantaged by Corporates and capitalism. Then saying that's what America.

How about I just go around calling Iran a Nation of Neanderthals because they hang people on Cranes and worship their leader like he is a God.


----------



## scythian500

کلیپ میکشیم باصدای حامد زمانی کیفیت فول اچ دی - نماشا

*For Imam Reza (a.s) lovers in his day: ( A Must Listen)*

http://dl.musicfa.ir/Music/Hamed-Zamani/Hamed Zamani Ft Reza Helali - Emam Reza - [MusicFa.Ir] - [320].mp3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

rahi2357 said:


> Some of us ( Iranians ) always call Erdogan a zombie , terrorist , retard , whatever.. . At the same time we ignore the fact that he turned turkey into a G-20 industrial country . Here are some more reasons why most of Turks still have some level of respect for him :
> 
> به بخشی از کارهای اردوغان در این سالها دقت کنید
> 
> ☀️تولید ناخالص ملی ترکیه در سال 2013 حدود* یک تریلیون و یکصد ملیارد دلار* بوده است.
> 
> ☀️اردوغان باعث جهش چشمگیر کشورش *از رتبه 111 دنیا به رتبه 16 با میانگین سالانه 10 در صد رشد* بوده است و این یعنی ورود این کشور به گروه 20جی بیست اقتصاد قدرتمند دنیا.
> 
> ☀️فرودگاه بین المللی استانبول بزرگترین فرودگاه در اروپاست و در هر روز 1260 هواپیما در آن می نشیند. و این علاوه بر فرودگاه صبیحه است که نصف این تعداد را می پذیرد.
> 
> ☀️هواپیمایی ترکیه به مدت سه سال متوالی به عنوان بهترین خطوط هوایی در جهان انتخاب شده است.
> 
> ☀️در مدت ده سال در ترکیه دو میلیارد و هفتصد و هفتاد ملیون درخت و گیاه میوه دار کاشته شده است!
> 
> ☀️ترکیه برای اولین بار در دوران یک دولت مدنی توانسته اولین تانک مسطح و اولین نفربر هوایی و اولین هواپیمای بدون سرنشین و اولین ماهواره نظامی جدید چندکاره بسازد.
> 
> ☀️اردوغان در مدت ده سال 125 دانشگاه جدید و 1890 مدرسه و 510 بیمارستان و 169000کلاس جدید که تعداد دانش آموزان آن از 21 نفر تجاوز نمی کند ساخته است..
> 
> ☀️هنگامی که بحران اقتصادی اروپا و آمریکا را درنوردید دانشگاههای آمریکایی و اروپایی شهریه هایشان را بالا بردند در حالی که اردوغان دستور داد که *آموزش در همه دانشگاهها و مدارس ترکیه رایگان و به عهده دولت* باشد!
> 
> ☀️ ده سال گذشته *درآمد هر فرد در ترکیه3500 دلار* در سال بود که * سال 2013 این مقدار به 11000* دلار افزایش یافت و این بالاتراز درامد یک شهروند فرانسوی در کشورش است.و ارزش پول ملی ترکیه را 30 برابر کرد..
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه تلاش دولت این است که تعداد دانشمندان در عرصه تحقیق و پژوهش را تا سال 2023 به سیصد هزار نفر برساند!
> 
> ☀️در بزرگترین دستاورد سیاسی اردوغان توانست میان دو بخش قبرس صلح پایدار برقرار کند و با حزب کارگران کردستان (پ ک ک) به توافق نزدیک شود تا از خونریزی جلوگیری شود و از ارامنه عذرخواهی کند. که اینها پرونده های سیاسی بودند که 9 دهه بدون راه حل و معلق بودند!
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان حقوق و دستمزد ها افزایش یافت و حداقل حقوق برای یک کارمند تازه کار از 340 لیره به 957 لیره ارتقا پیدا کرد و میزان بیکاری از 38% به 2% کاهش یافت.
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان بودجه آموزش و بهداشت از بودجه امور دفاعی بیشتر شد و یک معلم به اندازه یک پزشک حقوق دریافت می کند! بنگرید که اولویتهای اردوغان آخرین چیزی است که شما به آن اهمیت می دهید!
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان 35 هزار مرکز آزمایشگاهی و فناوری و پایگاه کلامی جدید احداث شده است و جوانان ترک در این مراکز تحت تاثیر سازمانهای جهانی که نگاه ویژه مربیان را با یک گردش تفریحی و یا یک شام شاهانه و دادن مشروب می خرند قرار نمی گیرند!
> 
> ☀️اردوغان کسری بودجه که بالغ بر 47 ملیارد دلار بود را جبران کرد و آخرین بدهی خارجی به بانک جهانی که 300 ملیون دلار بود را در ماه ژوئن گذشته تسویه کرد. و همین ترکیه به همین بانک جهانی 5 مليارد قرض داد و اردوغان 100 ملیارد را در خزینه این بانک ودیعه گذاشت
> 
> ☀️صادرات ترکیه تا ده سال پیش 23 ملیارد بود و اکنون به153 ملیارد رسیده که این صادرات به 190 کشور می رود. که بیشتر آن اتومبیل و پس از آن وسایل الکترونیکی است
> 
> ☀️دولت اردوغان بنای جمع آوری زباله ها و استفاده از آنها در تولید انرژی و برق را گذاشت به طوری که یک سوم ساکنان ترکیه از آن استفاده میکنند. برق به 90% خانه های ترکیه در شهرها و روستاها رسیده است!
> 
> ☀️اردوغان با دختر بچه 12 ساله در یک مناظره تلویزیونی می نشیند که این مناظره به وسیله رسانه های ترکیه به طور مستقیم پخش میشود که در آن از آینده ترکیه بحث میشود. او به ذکاوت و هوش و جسارت آن دختر احترام می گذارد و او را الگویی برای کودکان ترک در مناقشه و مناظره برای بررسی آینده کشورمی داند !
> 
> اردوغان که به گمان سکولارهای عرب دوست اسراییل است تو دهنی محکمی به اسراییل زد و او را به دلیل زدن کشتی مرمره حامل کمک به غزه مجبور به عذرخواهی کرد و شرطش برای قبول عذرخواهی پایان محاصره غزه بود.
> 
> چرا اردوغان هنوز محبوبیت دارد؟
> 
> 
> I ( personally ) don't approve his foreign policies like pissing every neighbor off  But just compare what he has done for turkey to what some of our governors have done for Iran ....
> 
> مثلا یکی الان بیاد اقدامات کلان محمود خان رو لیست کنه


یه بار بحث شد سر کلاس یکی گفت که آره اگه شاه بود قرار بود ایران بشه ژاپن اسلامی - آلمان اسلامی یه کشور صنعتی با اقتصاد قوی کشورهای غربی هم حمایت می کردن.بعد استاد گفت بعد انقلاب ما بهشون گفتیم ما نمی خوایم ژاپن وآلمان اسلامی باشیم ما می خوایم انگلیس اسلامی باشیم  .شما الانم نگاه کنی قدرت اقتصادی آلمان از انگلیس قوی تر ولی بر عکس در سیاست هیچ حرفی برای گفتن جلو انگلیس نداره
ایرانم گفت اقتصاد واسه ترکیه سیاست واسه ما. الانم که می بینید ترکیه با این همه همسایه درگیری داره تصمیم گرفته ایرانم به این همسایه ها اضافه کنه برای اینکه در آینده جلو ایران کم میاره وگرنه استراتژیست هاشون اینقدر ابله نیستند که رابطه با ایران و الکی خراب کنن
ولی قبول دارم خیلی تو اقتصاد ضعیف عمل کردیم و فساد خیلی خیلی زیاد بود

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> And what is Iran?


we are talking about Turkestan here and not Iran... but if u like to know it anyway..then Iran is 0 and Turkestan is 100...



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Why are you making fun of people being taken advantaged by Corporates and capitalism. Then saying that's what America.
> 
> How about I just go around calling Iran a Nation of Neanderthals because they hang people on Cranes and worship their leader like he is a God.


*I did not make fun out of you people... I just shared one piece of repetitive event happens every year in West when their people got the chance to show their culture... You people share a bit of news like this which is about Iran 24/7 so why not swallow your rich ego for one day and let the world listen to what your people trying to say!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

rahi2357 said:


> Some of us ( Iranians ) always call Erdogan a zombie , terrorist , retard , whatever.. . At the same time we ignore the fact that he turned turkey into a G-20 industrial country . Here are some more reasons why most of Turks still have some level of respect for him :
> 
> به بخشی از کارهای اردوغان در این سالها دقت کنید
> 
> ☀️تولید ناخالص ملی ترکیه در سال 2013 حدود* یک تریلیون و یکصد ملیارد دلار* بوده است.
> 
> ☀️اردوغان باعث جهش چشمگیر کشورش *از رتبه 111 دنیا به رتبه 16 با میانگین سالانه 10 در صد رشد* بوده است و این یعنی ورود این کشور به گروه 20جی بیست اقتصاد قدرتمند دنیا.
> 
> ☀️فرودگاه بین المللی استانبول بزرگترین فرودگاه در اروپاست و در هر روز 1260 هواپیما در آن می نشیند. و این علاوه بر فرودگاه صبیحه است که نصف این تعداد را می پذیرد.
> 
> ☀️هواپیمایی ترکیه به مدت سه سال متوالی به عنوان بهترین خطوط هوایی در جهان انتخاب شده است.
> 
> ☀️در مدت ده سال در ترکیه دو میلیارد و هفتصد و هفتاد ملیون درخت و گیاه میوه دار کاشته شده است!
> 
> ☀️ترکیه برای اولین بار در دوران یک دولت مدنی توانسته اولین تانک مسطح و اولین نفربر هوایی و اولین هواپیمای بدون سرنشین و اولین ماهواره نظامی جدید چندکاره بسازد.
> 
> ☀️اردوغان در مدت ده سال 125 دانشگاه جدید و 1890 مدرسه و 510 بیمارستان و 169000کلاس جدید که تعداد دانش آموزان آن از 21 نفر تجاوز نمی کند ساخته است..
> 
> ☀️هنگامی که بحران اقتصادی اروپا و آمریکا را درنوردید دانشگاههای آمریکایی و اروپایی شهریه هایشان را بالا بردند در حالی که اردوغان دستور داد که *آموزش در همه دانشگاهها و مدارس ترکیه رایگان و به عهده دولت* باشد!
> 
> ☀️ ده سال گذشته *درآمد هر فرد در ترکیه3500 دلار* در سال بود که * سال 2013 این مقدار به 11000* دلار افزایش یافت و این بالاتراز درامد یک شهروند فرانسوی در کشورش است.و ارزش پول ملی ترکیه را 30 برابر کرد..
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه تلاش دولت این است که تعداد دانشمندان در عرصه تحقیق و پژوهش را تا سال 2023 به سیصد هزار نفر برساند!
> 
> ☀️در بزرگترین دستاورد سیاسی اردوغان توانست میان دو بخش قبرس صلح پایدار برقرار کند و با حزب کارگران کردستان (پ ک ک) به توافق نزدیک شود تا از خونریزی جلوگیری شود و از ارامنه عذرخواهی کند. که اینها پرونده های سیاسی بودند که 9 دهه بدون راه حل و معلق بودند!
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان حقوق و دستمزد ها افزایش یافت و حداقل حقوق برای یک کارمند تازه کار از 340 لیره به 957 لیره ارتقا پیدا کرد و میزان بیکاری از 38% به 2% کاهش یافت.
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان بودجه آموزش و بهداشت از بودجه امور دفاعی بیشتر شد و یک معلم به اندازه یک پزشک حقوق دریافت می کند! بنگرید که اولویتهای اردوغان آخرین چیزی است که شما به آن اهمیت می دهید!
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان 35 هزار مرکز آزمایشگاهی و فناوری و پایگاه کلامی جدید احداث شده است و جوانان ترک در این مراکز تحت تاثیر سازمانهای جهانی که نگاه ویژه مربیان را با یک گردش تفریحی و یا یک شام شاهانه و دادن مشروب می خرند قرار نمی گیرند!
> 
> ☀️اردوغان کسری بودجه که بالغ بر 47 ملیارد دلار بود را جبران کرد و آخرین بدهی خارجی به بانک جهانی که 300 ملیون دلار بود را در ماه ژوئن گذشته تسویه کرد. و همین ترکیه به همین بانک جهانی 5 مليارد قرض داد و اردوغان 100 ملیارد را در خزینه این بانک ودیعه گذاشت
> 
> ☀️صادرات ترکیه تا ده سال پیش 23 ملیارد بود و اکنون به153 ملیارد رسیده که این صادرات به 190 کشور می رود. که بیشتر آن اتومبیل و پس از آن وسایل الکترونیکی است
> 
> ☀️دولت اردوغان بنای جمع آوری زباله ها و استفاده از آنها در تولید انرژی و برق را گذاشت به طوری که یک سوم ساکنان ترکیه از آن استفاده میکنند. برق به 90% خانه های ترکیه در شهرها و روستاها رسیده است!
> 
> ☀️اردوغان با دختر بچه 12 ساله در یک مناظره تلویزیونی می نشیند که این مناظره به وسیله رسانه های ترکیه به طور مستقیم پخش میشود که در آن از آینده ترکیه بحث میشود. او به ذکاوت و هوش و جسارت آن دختر احترام می گذارد و او را الگویی برای کودکان ترک در مناقشه و مناظره برای بررسی آینده کشورمی داند !
> 
> اردوغان که به گمان سکولارهای عرب دوست اسراییل است تو دهنی محکمی به اسراییل زد و او را به دلیل زدن کشتی مرمره حامل کمک به غزه مجبور به عذرخواهی کرد و شرطش برای قبول عذرخواهی پایان محاصره غزه بود.
> 
> چرا اردوغان هنوز محبوبیت دارد؟
> 
> 
> I ( personally ) don't approve his foreign policies like pissing every neighbor off  But just compare what he has done for turkey to what some of our governors have done for Iran ....
> 
> مثلا یکی الان بیاد اقدامات کلان محمود خان رو لیست کنه



.

some are truth, some false, some have been exaggerated.






like_a_boss said:


> یه بار بحث شد سر کلاس یکی گفت که آره اگه شاه بود قرار بود ایران بشه ژاپن اسلامی - آلمان اسلامی یه کشور صنعتی با اقتصاد قوی کشورهای غربی هم حمایت می کردن.بعد استاد گفت بعد انقلاب ما بهشون گفتیم ما نمی خوایم ژاپن وآلمان اسلامی باشیم ما می خوایم انگلیس اسلامی باشیم  .شما الانم نگاه کنی قدرت اقتصادی آلمان از انگلیس قوی تر ولی بر عکس در سیاست هیچ حرفی برای گفتن جلو انگلیس نداره
> ایرانم گفت اقتصاد واسه ترکیه سیاست واسه ما. الانم که می بینید ترکیه با این همه همسایه درگیری داره تصمیم گرفته ایرانم به این همسایه ها اضافه کنه برای اینکه در آینده جلو ایران کم میاره وگرنه استراتژیست هاشون اینقدر ابله نیستند که رابطه با ایران و الکی خراب کنن
> ولی قبول دارم خیلی تو اقتصاد ضعیف عمل کردیم و فساد خیلی خیلی زیاد بود



وای به حال اون مملکتی که استادش این باشه و هنوز ساده ترین ارتباط بین اقتصاد و سیاست رو نمی دونه... به به

اتفاقا آلمان حرفهای خوبی برای گفتن در سیاست داره. تقابل امروز اتحادیه اروپا با انگلیس. رهبری اتحادیه اروپا با آلمان هست. کشوری که هنوز دربند محکومیت جنگ جهانی دوم هست امروز در کنار اعضای شورای امنیت می نشیند و در مذاکرات هسته ای حضور دارد. اگر تنها به علت سابقه ی جنایت بار زمان نازی ها نبود. خیلی وقت پیش عضو رسمی بود.
این سابقه ی بد و احساس گناهشان برای دیگر اروپاییان و جهان غرب هست که باعث شده کمتر سر دراز کند.

کسی که پول ندارد. قدرت نظامی و سیاسی نیز ندارد. این موارد زنجیروار به یکدیگر متصل هستند. پخش شکلات نیست که یک تکه را به یکی دهیم و یک تکه دیگر را به نفر دیگر. مگه خاله بازیه؟

حالا این پول می تواند به صورت موقت باد آورده باشد مثل ایران و عربستان و قطر، که روزی که تمام شود روز نابودی خود این کشورهاست، مگر اینکه از این دوران طلایی مثل سکوی پرشی برای ساخت سریع کشور خود نسبت به همسایگانی که ندارند استفاده کنند.
مابقی باید زحمت بکشند و پول در بیاورند و کشورشان را اصولی می سازند. و با بالا پایین شدن نفت و تمام شدن آن به یکباره سقوط نمی کنند.

خدا به داد این کشور تو یکی دو دهه ی آینده برسه.. زمانی که مصرف انرژی ما سر به سر میشه، به عبارتی دیگه نفتی نیست و پولی نخواهد بود. بحران آب که شدیدا خواهیم داشت. آن موقع یک کشور پهناور مانده که اکثر نقاط مرزی و دورش حتی ساده ترین امکانات را ندارند و دولت مرکزی هم در یک آشوب فرو رفته. آن زمان "هرکی به فکر خویشه و گریز از مرکز" اتفاق می افته.

حالا فعلا این یک ذره پول مونده ی نفت و گاز رو هم خرج ماجراجویی ها تو منطقه کنیم .. هنوز یک ذره مونده به اون نقطه... اون وقت من و اون استاد گرانقدر، سیاست و انگلیس اسلامی را با هم تجربه می کنیم
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

Uhuhu said:


> وای به حال اون مملکتی که استادش این باشه و هنوز ساده ترین ارتباط بین اقتصاد و سیاست رو نمی دونه... به به
> 
> اتفاقا آلمان حرفهای خوبی برای گفتن در سیاست داره. تقابل امروز اتحادیه اروپا با انگلیس. رهبری اتحادیه اروپا با آلمان هست. کشوری که هنوز دربند محکومیت جنگ جهانی دوم هست امروز در کنار اعضای شورای امنیت می نشیند و در مذاکرات هسته ای حضور دارد. اگر تنها به علت سابقه ی جنایت بار زمان نازی ها نبود. خیلی وقت پیش عضو رسمی بود.
> این سابقه ی بد و احساس گناهشان برای دیگر اروپاییان و جهان غرب هست که باعث شده کمتر سر دراز کند


بحث سر این بود که آلمان در نظام بین الملل جایگاه پایین تری نسبت به انگلیس داره چون حق وتو نداره واین که سیاست خارجی آلمان و ژاپن بعد از جنگ جهانی دوم دنباله رو آمریکا است


Uhuhu said:


> حالا این پول می تواند به صورت موقت باد آورده باشد مثل ایران و عربستان و قطر، که روزی که تمام شود روز نابودی خود این کشورهاست، مگر اینکه از این دوران طلایی مثل سکوی پرشی برای ساخت سریع کشور خود نسبت به همسایگانی که ندارند استفاده کنند.
> مابقی باید زحمت بکشند و پول در بیاورند و کشورشان را اصولی می سازند. و با بالا پایین شدن نفت و تمام شدن آن به یکباره سقوط نمی کنند.
> 
> خدا به داد این کشور تو یکی دو دهه ی آینده برسه.. زمانی که مصرف انرژی ما سر به سر میشه، به عبارتی دیگه نفتی نیست و پولی نخواهد بود. بحران آب که شدیدا خواهیم داشت. آن موقع یک کشور پهناور مانده که اکثر نقاط مرزی و دورش حتی ساده ترین امکانات را ندارند و دولت مرکزی هم در یک آشوب فرو رفته. آن زمان "هرکی به فکر خویشه و گریز از مرکز" اتفاق می افته.
> 
> حالا فعلا این یک ذره پول مونده ی نفت و گاز رو هم خرج ماجراجویی ها تو منطقه کنیم .. هنوز یک ذره مونده به اون نقطه... اون وقت من و اون استاد گرانقدر، سیاست و انگلیس اسلامی را با هم تجربه می کنیم


در توافق هسته ای قرار شد اگه ایران نیروگاه آب سنگین اراک و بازسازی کنه تکنولوژی (گداخت هسته ای) به ایران بدن وایران می شه جز چند کشور محدود صاحب این تکنولوژی آینده انرژی جهانم وابسته به این تکنولوژی که فوق العاده ارزان و پاک است که هم میشه برق تولید کرد و هم آب شور دریاها رو شیرین کرد

*گداخت در برجام*

نکته دارای اهمیت این است که یکی از مفاد اساسی تفاهم هسته‌ای میان ایران و گروه 1+5 همکاری‌های مشترک در زمینه تحقیق و توسعه فناوری‌های پیشرفته هسته‌ای است و در بند 7 پیوست 3 «برجام» طرفین متعهد شده‌اند که در مسئله «فیزیک پلاسما و گداخت هسته‌ای» همکاری و تبادل علمی را دنبال کنند.

شاید کمتر کسی بداند که از حدود 70 سال پیش، دانشمندان در حال تلاش برای بازسازی فرآیند انرژی خورشیدی در روی زمین هستند و این پروژه که به صورت مخفیانه در برخی از کشورها پیگیری می‌شد، سرانجام به شکلی علنی و در قالب پروژه رآکتور گرما هسته‌ای «ایتر» از سوی چند کشور پیشرفته دنیا در حال انجام است

آنا | از فریادهای صالحی در مجلس تا تلاش دانشمندان جوان در بلندای کوه؛ فرجام گداخت هسته‌ای چه خواهد شد؟

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Minute by Minute

@ Madali,
ICH is "information clearing house", a very good site for political stuff!
Sorry for the late reply




Now regarding Work in Turkey, here is something really worth knowing:






روايت عهد ۴۷ ❖ زمـزمـه هـاي نـفـوذ






روايت عهد ۴۸ ❖ راهکارهاي مقابله با نـفـوذ

If you also believe, there is greencard ghorekeshi too, I have a beachhouse in the middle of sahara to sell, really cheap too, really!
I really hope, people around here are wiser than this.
With regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rahi2357 said:


> Bro , Let's say %90 of all i listed are fictional as you mentioned . Then again that %10 which is turning Turkey into a G-20 industrial country is pretty good . Isn't it ?
> 
> ☀️اردوغان باعث جهش چشمگیر کشورش *از رتبه 111 دنیا به رتبه 16 با میانگین سالانه 10 در صد رشد* بوده است و این یعنی ورود این کشور به گروه 20جی بیست اقتصاد قدرتمند دنیا.
> 
> And remember , Turkey doesn't have huge Oil, Gas reserves like Iran .
> 
> 
> Bro , These are some outdated communist ideas from that so called " Oostaa " .
> Soviet Russia was a political power . Do you know how they ran SR to keep it as a political power ?
> Let me tell you :
> Economic power is exercised by means of a positive, by offering men a reward, an incentive, a payment, a value; political power (Soviet Russia ) was exercised by means of a negative, by the threat of punishment, injury, imprisonment, destruction. The businessman’s tool is values; the bureaucrat’s tool is fear. Evading the difference between production and looting, they called the businessman a robber. Evading the difference between freedom and compulsion, they called him a slave driver. Evading the difference between reward and terror, they called him an exploiter. Evading the difference between pay checks and guns, they called him an autocrat. Evading the difference between trade and force, they called him a tyrant. The most crucial issue they had to evade was the difference between the earned and the unearned.
> As simple as that . And guess what ? Soviet Russia finally failed . They had more nukes , First space station in orbit , And a shuttle program (Buran ) much better than NASA's shuttle program . All these couldn't stop SR from falling .
> 
> سو تفاهم نشه منم دوست دارم کشور قدرت سیاسی و اقتصادی اول منطقه باشه اما تصور اینکه قدرت سیاسی پایداری در شرایط اقتصادی ضعیف داشته باشیم یک مقدار دور از ذهنه .


عزیز 111 به 16 چیه؟ اطلاعات شما غلط هست. این اطلاعات رو از کجا اوردی؟ لابد از رادیو فردا

ترکیه تو سال 2000 اقتصادش 21 امین بود و تو سال 2010 16 همین.

Ranking of the World's Richest Countries by GDP (2000) - Classora Knowledge Base

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

rahi2357 said:


> Bro , Let's say %90 of all i listed are fictional as you mentioned . Then again that %10 which is turning Turkey into a G-20 industrial country is pretty good . Isn't it ?
> 
> 
> And remember , Turkey doesn't have huge Oil, Gas reserves like Iran .
> 
> 
> Bro , These are some outdated communist ideas from that so called " Oostaa " .
> Soviet Russia was a political power . Do you know how they ran SR to keep it as a political power ?
> Let me tell you :
> Economic power is exercised by means of a positive, by offering men a reward, an incentive, a payment, a value; political power (Soviet Russia ) was exercised by means of a negative, by the threat of punishment, injury, imprisonment, destruction. The businessman’s tool is values; the bureaucrat’s tool is fear. Evading the difference between production and looting, they called the businessman a robber. Evading the difference between freedom and compulsion, they called him a slave driver. Evading the difference between reward and terror, they called him an exploiter. Evading the difference between pay checks and guns, they called him an autocrat. Evading the difference between trade and force, they called him a tyrant. The most crucial issue they had to evade was the difference between the earned and the unearned.
> As simple as that . And guess what ? Soviet Russia finally failed . They had more nukes , First space station in orbit , And a shuttle program (Buran ) much better than NASA's shuttle program . All these couldn't stop SR from falling .
> 
> سو تفاهم نشه منم دوست دارم کشور قدرت سیاسی و اقتصادی اول منطقه باشه اما تصور اینکه قدرت سیاسی پایداری در شرایط اقتصادی ضعیف داشته باشیم یک مقدار دور از ذهنه .


نه بابا داداش این حرفا چیه هر کسی یه نظری داره و نظر شما هم محترم من اصلا طرفدار سیاست کمونیستی نیستم معلومه آخرش شکست می خوره کشور ولی خدایی مقایسه ایران با شوروی درست نیست . شوروی یه اقتصاد بسته بود ولی تو ایران همه دارن می بینن دیگه این همه کالا مصرفی غربی میاد ماشین پورشه گوشی اپل -لباس برند ووو ولی چون تحریمیم به وسیله دلال این کالاها میاد کشور و دلال بازی یعنی فساد که قیمت چند برابر وارد می شه و یه نمونش می شه آقای (ب- ز) همه میشناسن دیگه. ترکیه و امارات هم جز شرکا اصلی اقتصاد ایران هستند و تو تحریم ها خیلی سود بردن . بعد از اینکه تحریما برداشته بشه دیگه مسئولان بهونه ندارن وکشور باید رشد اقتصادی داشته باشه. 
ایرنا - کسب منافع اقتصادی قابل توجه ترکیه و امارات در دوره تحریم ایران
پولدارتر شدن امارات و تركيه از جيب ايران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

*Beheading the Blacksmith of Balkh: Iranian Americans scapegoated again*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juicer

raptor22 said:


> *Beheading the Blacksmith of Balkh: Iranian Americans scapegoated again*



کاش یک عده از این عزیزان وطنی هم این چیزها رو می دیدن و عشق عقلشون رو زائل نمی کرد ... خاک بر سرشان .


----------



## scythian500

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1032490650126055

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

اینو ببینید:

هم اندیشی - عکس / دیدار جهانگیری و اردوغان و نکات مهم آن

باید به عقل دولت تدبیر و امید شک کرد

بعد از دیدن این عکس به شدت اعصابم خورد شد

من از احمدی نژاد هم خوشم نمیاد ولی سگ احمدی نژاد شرف داشت به دولت تدبیر و امید

@Madali
------

Iran is as big as 22 Asian and European countries:






------

New sandals 4 taking selfies!:






Transformer peykan!:










------






Whose memory flash is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> اینو ببینید:
> 
> هم اندیشی - عکس / دیدار جهانگیری و اردوغان و نکات مهم آن
> 
> باید به عقل دولت تدبیر و امید شک کرد
> 
> بعد از دیدن این عکس به شدت اعصابم خورد شد
> 
> من از احمدی نژاد هم خوشم نمیاد ولی سگ احمدی نژاد شرف داشت به دولت تدبیر و امید
> 
> @Madali
> ------
> 
> Iran is as big as 22 Asian and European countries:
> 
> View attachment 278927
> 
> ------
> 
> New sandals 4 taking selfies!:
> 
> View attachment 278928
> 
> 
> Transformer peykan!:
> 
> View attachment 278929
> 
> 
> View attachment 278935
> 
> ------
> 
> View attachment 278930
> 
> 
> Whose memory flash is this?
> 
> View attachment 278932
> 
> 
> View attachment 278934


671


----------



## like_a_boss

2800 said:


> اینو ببینید:
> 
> هم اندیشی - عکس / دیدار جهانگیری و اردوغان و نکات مهم آن
> 
> باید به عقل دولت تدبیر و امید شک کرد
> 
> بعد از دیدن این عکس به شدت اعصابم خورد شد
> 
> من از احمدی نژاد هم خوشم نمیاد ولی سگ احمدی نژاد شرف داشت به دولت تدبیر و امید
> 
> @Madali
> ------
> 
> Iran is as big as 22 Asian and European countries:
> 
> View attachment 278927
> 
> ------
> 
> New sandals 4 taking selfies!:
> 
> View attachment 278928
> 
> 
> Transformer peykan!:
> 
> View attachment 278929
> 
> 
> View attachment 278935
> 
> ------
> 
> View attachment 278930
> 
> 
> Whose memory flash is this?
> 
> View attachment 278932
> 
> 
> View attachment 278934


15717

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

like_a_boss said:


> 15717


باریک لا!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

rahi2357 said:


> Some of us ( Iranians ) always call Erdogan a zombie , terrorist , retard , whatever.. . At the same time we ignore the fact that he turned turkey into a G-20 industrial country . Here are some more reasons why most of Turks still have some level of respect for him :
> 
> به بخشی از کارهای اردوغان در این سالها دقت کنید
> 
> ☀️تولید ناخالص ملی ترکیه در سال 2013 حدود* یک تریلیون و یکصد ملیارد دلار* بوده است.
> 
> ☀️اردوغان باعث جهش چشمگیر کشورش *از رتبه 111 دنیا به رتبه 16 با میانگین سالانه 10 در صد رشد* بوده است و این یعنی ورود این کشور به گروه 20جی بیست اقتصاد قدرتمند دنیا.
> 
> ☀️فرودگاه بین المللی استانبول بزرگترین فرودگاه در اروپاست و در هر روز 1260 هواپیما در آن می نشیند. و این علاوه بر فرودگاه صبیحه است که نصف این تعداد را می پذیرد.
> 
> ☀️هواپیمایی ترکیه به مدت سه سال متوالی به عنوان بهترین خطوط هوایی در جهان انتخاب شده است.
> 
> ☀️در مدت ده سال در ترکیه دو میلیارد و هفتصد و هفتاد ملیون درخت و گیاه میوه دار کاشته شده است!
> 
> ☀️ترکیه برای اولین بار در دوران یک دولت مدنی توانسته اولین تانک مسطح و اولین نفربر هوایی و اولین هواپیمای بدون سرنشین و اولین ماهواره نظامی جدید چندکاره بسازد.
> 
> ☀️اردوغان در مدت ده سال 125 دانشگاه جدید و 1890 مدرسه و 510 بیمارستان و 169000کلاس جدید که تعداد دانش آموزان آن از 21 نفر تجاوز نمی کند ساخته است..
> 
> ☀️هنگامی که بحران اقتصادی اروپا و آمریکا را درنوردید دانشگاههای آمریکایی و اروپایی شهریه هایشان را بالا بردند در حالی که اردوغان دستور داد که *آموزش در همه دانشگاهها و مدارس ترکیه رایگان و به عهده دولت* باشد!
> 
> ☀️ ده سال گذشته *درآمد هر فرد در ترکیه3500 دلار* در سال بود که * سال 2013 این مقدار به 11000* دلار افزایش یافت و این بالاتراز درامد یک شهروند فرانسوی در کشورش است.و ارزش پول ملی ترکیه را 30 برابر کرد..
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه تلاش دولت این است که تعداد دانشمندان در عرصه تحقیق و پژوهش را تا سال 2023 به سیصد هزار نفر برساند!
> 
> ☀️در بزرگترین دستاورد سیاسی اردوغان توانست میان دو بخش قبرس صلح پایدار برقرار کند و با حزب کارگران کردستان (پ ک ک) به توافق نزدیک شود تا از خونریزی جلوگیری شود و از ارامنه عذرخواهی کند. که اینها پرونده های سیاسی بودند که 9 دهه بدون راه حل و معلق بودند!
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان حقوق و دستمزد ها افزایش یافت و حداقل حقوق برای یک کارمند تازه کار از 340 لیره به 957 لیره ارتقا پیدا کرد و میزان بیکاری از 38% به 2% کاهش یافت.
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان بودجه آموزش و بهداشت از بودجه امور دفاعی بیشتر شد و یک معلم به اندازه یک پزشک حقوق دریافت می کند! بنگرید که اولویتهای اردوغان آخرین چیزی است که شما به آن اهمیت می دهید!
> 
> ☀️در ترکیه مسلمان 35 هزار مرکز آزمایشگاهی و فناوری و پایگاه کلامی جدید احداث شده است و جوانان ترک در این مراکز تحت تاثیر سازمانهای جهانی که نگاه ویژه مربیان را با یک گردش تفریحی و یا یک شام شاهانه و دادن مشروب می خرند قرار نمی گیرند!
> 
> ☀️اردوغان کسری بودجه که بالغ بر 47 ملیارد دلار بود را جبران کرد و آخرین بدهی خارجی به بانک جهانی که 300 ملیون دلار بود را در ماه ژوئن گذشته تسویه کرد. و همین ترکیه به همین بانک جهانی 5 مليارد قرض داد و اردوغان 100 ملیارد را در خزینه این بانک ودیعه گذاشت
> 
> ☀️صادرات ترکیه تا ده سال پیش 23 ملیارد بود و اکنون به153 ملیارد رسیده که این صادرات به 190 کشور می رود. که بیشتر آن اتومبیل و پس از آن وسایل الکترونیکی است
> 
> ☀️دولت اردوغان بنای جمع آوری زباله ها و استفاده از آنها در تولید انرژی و برق را گذاشت به طوری که یک سوم ساکنان ترکیه از آن استفاده میکنند. برق به 90% خانه های ترکیه در شهرها و روستاها رسیده است!
> 
> ☀️اردوغان با دختر بچه 12 ساله در یک مناظره تلویزیونی می نشیند که این مناظره به وسیله رسانه های ترکیه به طور مستقیم پخش میشود که در آن از آینده ترکیه بحث میشود. او به ذکاوت و هوش و جسارت آن دختر احترام می گذارد و او را الگویی برای کودکان ترک در مناقشه و مناظره برای بررسی آینده کشورمی داند !
> 
> اردوغان که به گمان سکولارهای عرب دوست اسراییل است تو دهنی محکمی به اسراییل زد و او را به دلیل زدن کشتی مرمره حامل کمک به غزه مجبور به عذرخواهی کرد و شرطش برای قبول عذرخواهی پایان محاصره غزه بود.
> 
> چرا اردوغان هنوز محبوبیت دارد؟
> 
> 
> I ( personally ) don't approve his foreign policies like pissing every neighbor off  But just compare what he has done for turkey to what some of our governors have done for Iran ....
> 
> مثلا یکی الان بیاد اقدامات کلان محمود خان رو لیست کنه



*Let's see official numbers here for Iran, Russia and Turkey:

GDP (PPP) Per Capital:*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_past_and_projected_GDP_(PPP)_per_capita

2000 => Iran ($9730) --- Turkey ($10199) --- Russia ($10462)
2005 => Iran ($13149) --- Turkey ($13433) --- Russia ($16159)
2010 => Iran ($17143) --- Turkey ($16,193) --- Russia ($21,211)
2014 => Iran ($17,443) --- Turkey ($19,698) --- Russia ($24,449)
2018 => Iran ($20,216) --- Turkey ($22,810) --- Russia ($25,415) =* Projections

GDP (PPP): Values are given in millions USDs.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IMF_ranked_countries_by_past_and_projected_GDP_(PPP)*

2000 => Iran (621,359) --- Turkey (655,481) --- Russia (1,530,619)
2005 => Iran (912,409) --- Turkey (919,946) --- Russia (2,314,037)
2010 => Iran (1,274,420) --- Turkey (1,184,398) --- Russia (3,031,008)
2014 => Iran (1,357,028) --- Turkey (1,514,859) --- Russia (3,576,841)
2018 => Iran (1,641,045) --- Turkey (1,828,391) --- Russia (3,718,147) = *Projections

so in 2010 that you are referring Iran has even bigger GDP than Turkey...
*
and based on 2014 report Report for Selected Countries and Subjects Turkey is 17th and Iran is 18th in list of biggest economies...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)


*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*
You mentioned something about Turkey having %10 growth rate in average!! Here real numbers:
*Country 1999 2000 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013
Turkey -5 6 7.8 5.8 8.2 7.4 5.3 4.5 1.1 -4.7 8.2 8.5 2.6 3.8
*
GDP Annual Growth Rate in Turkey *averaged 3.90 percent* from 1999 until 2015, reaching an *all time high of 12.60* percent in the first quarter of 2010 and a *record low of -14.70 percent* in the first quarter of 2009.

Turkey GDP Annual Growth Rate | 1999-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Regarding Istanbul Airport being the biggest or busiest Airport in Europe:

in terms of number of passengers it was 8th in Europe in 2010 and 5th in 2013 (last approved year of approved statistics).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_busiest_airports_in_Europe

and

Only 5th busiest airport in Europe in 2014 by number of flights (airplane Movements):

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_world's_busiest_airports_by_aircraft_movements
*
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

@scythian500
Thanks mate . My link wasn't reliable .  Chill out .



like_a_boss said:


> نه بابا داداش این حرفا چیه هر کسی یه نظری داره و نظر شما هم محترم من اصلا طرفدار سیاست کمونیستی نیستم معلومه آخرش شکست می خوره کشور ولی خدایی مقایسه ایران با شوروی درست نیست . شوروی یه اقتصاد بسته بود ولی تو ایران همه دارن می بینن دیگه این همه کالا مصرفی غربی میاد ماشین پورشه گوشی اپل -لباس برند ووو ولی چون تحریمیم به وسیله دلال این کالاها میاد کشور و دلال بازی یعنی فساد که قیمت چند برابر وارد می شه و یه نمونش می شه آقای (ب- ز) همه میشناسن دیگه. ترکیه و امارات هم جز شرکا اصلی اقتصاد ایران هستند و تو تحریم ها خیلی سود بردن . بعد از اینکه تحریما برداشته بشه دیگه مسئولان بهونه ندارن وکشور باید رشد اقتصادی داشته باشه.


نه. من ایران را با شوروی مقایسه نکردم رئیس ! منظورم فرمایشات اون استاد بود .


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*آزمایش موفق دستگاه گداخت هسته‌ای آلمان و امید به تامین *
*انرژی پاک و ارزان*




آزمایش یک دستگاه گداخت هسته‌ای در آلمان که به نتیجه موفقیت آمیز تولید و کنترل پلاسما رسیده، امیدها را برای عملیاتی شدن شیوه‌ای تازه برای رسیدن به انرژی پاک و ارزان بالا برده است.

محققان موسسه ماکس پلانک موفق شده‌اند که در استلراتور خود هلیوم را به مدت یک دهم ثانیه تا یک میلیون درجه گرم کنند.

این استلراتور با استفاده از لیزر، ترکیب پیچیده‌ای از آهن‌رباها و میدان‌های مغناطیسی و تنها ۱۰ میلی گرم هلیوم آزمایش شد.

استلراتور به راکتوری گفته می‌شود که برای کنترل پلاسمای جوشان با میدان‌های مغناطیسی ساخته شده است. پلاسما شکل چهارمی از ماده (علاوه بر جامد، مایع و گاز) است که یک خصلت مهم آن انباشتگی از ذرات باردار است.

برنامه محققان در ماکس پلانک آن است که در سال آینده میلادی به جای هلیوم هسته هیدروژن را تا ۱۰۰ میلیون درجه سانتی گراد گرم کنند.

با توجه به آلودگی‌ها و هزینه‌های بالای سوخت‌های فسیلی و راکتورهای هسته‌ای موجود، دانشمندان در تلاشند که راه‌های نوینی برای تامین پاک و ارزان انرژی پیدا کنند و استفاده از روش گداخت هسته‌ای و پلاسما یکی از این راه‌ها است.






پروژه ساخت استلراتور ماکس پلانک از ۹ سال پیش شروع شده و تاکنون ۱ میلیارد یورو هزینه داشته است.

پلاسما از این حیث مشابه گاز است که شکل مشخصی ندارد، مگر آنکه در ظرفی محدود شود، اما برخلاف گازها، می‌توان با میدان مغناطیسی به پلاسما شکل‌هایی چون پرتو داد.

برآورد می‌شود که بخش اعظم ماده موجود در جهان، به خصوص در ستارگانی چون خورشید، به شکل پلاسما باشد.

فرآیندی که در این ستارگان به آزاد شدن انرژی منجر می‌شود گداخت هسته‌ای است. در گداخت (یا همجوشی) هسته‌ای دو هسته سبک در هم گداخته شده و جوش می‌خورند و هسته سنگین‌تر تشکیل می‌دهند. این فرآیند انرژی عظیمی آزاد می‌کند.

گداخت هسته‌ای را می‌توان فرآیندی معکوس شکافت هسته‌ای، روش استفاده شده در راکتورهای هسته‌ای و بمب‌های اتمی، تصور کرد.

اگر گداخت هسته‌ای به بهره‌برداری صنعتی و خارج از آزمایشگاه برسد روشی ارزان و ایمن برای تامین پایدار انرژی خواهد بود.

یکی از مزیت‌های این روش به شکافت هسته‌ای و راکتورهای موجود این است که زباله‌های خطرناک رادیواکتیو تولید نمی‌کند و ریسک‌هایی شبیه فاجعه اتمی چرنوبیل و فوکوشیما ندارد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

- in 2011 Turkey had 760,000 new university enrollments while Iran had more than 1.5 millions of annual entry to universities... Study In Turkey
- Turkey has around 188 universities while Iran has 587 universities listed in webometric database list of universities:
Turkey | Ranking Web of Universities
Iran (Islamic Republic of) | Ranking Web of Universities
here is another list of Iranian universities in Wikipedia: https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/فهرست_دانشگاه‌های_ایران
Among Iranian universities 163 universities are owned and run by Ministry of Higher Education, over 320 private universities (Gheire Entefa'ee), more than 1500 are different branches of three universities of IAU, PNU, UAST nation and international wide.
- Education Index in 2013 for Turkey was 0.652 and 0.683 for Iran out of 1.
- In 2013, 55,686 Iranian students were studying abroad while this number is around 100,000 students for Turkey now. The factors driving international student mobility to and from Turkey - ICEF Monitor - Market intelligence for international student recruitment
Turkish students spend $1.5 billion for education abroad - Daily Sabah
- 65000 Book titles get published in Iran every year although the number of copies of each title is little.
- There are far more females than males in Iranian universities.

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&








*A good fact to consider:*

Lack of quality tertiary education due to quantitative policies than qualitative will lead more Turks to look for job opportunities abroad hence worsen the current Turkish brain drain problem. This very same problem happened in Iran 15 years ago when number of Iranian universities and student increased considerably. There were more and more graduates every year but not enough jobs for all of them. This left no other options in front of surplussed graduates than leaving Iran for immigration. This problem will happen in Turkey very soon too..

*Quantity over quality*

The fact that a portion of the young population looks as if they are receiving higher education actually camouflages real unemployment. As graduates increase, unemployment will increase ever more.

The boom in the number of unemployed university graduates is a result of the inflated number of higher education students during the ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP) regime. The number of universities was increased without taking quality into consideration. Since 2006, 51 state universities and 48 foundation (private) universities have been formed. Thus, universities looked as if they were in all provinces. At the end of 2014, the total number of universities reached 176, with 104 being state and 72 of them being foundation universities.

*The need for planning and preparation*

Since the arrival of these large waves of university graduates into the labour market is entirely unprecedented and very different from normal trends, Turkish policy-makers must carefully evaluate the consequences of this development and plan ahead.

It might be helpful to look at the experiences of several other countries, such as Iran and South Korea, that have faced a similar crisis in recent years. The rising trend of university enrolment that we observe in Turkey today is very similar to what has happened in Iran in the past decade.

Due to higher education policies that focused on quantitative growth, the number of university students in Iran rose from 2.3 million in 2005 to 4.5 million by 2013. A similar focus on quantitative growth is responsible for the rapid rise of university enrolment in Turkey, which has exceeded that in Iran despite the fact that Turkey’s total population in 2013 was three million smaller than Iran’s.

As a result of the sharp increase in enrolment, Iranian labour market experts have predicted that an average of 1.5 million university graduates per year will enter the labour market in the period 2015-17. Iran is already experiencing a high unemployment rate among university graduates in many fields and officials expect the situation to get worse in the short run.

Similar to Iran, Turkey is also experiencing a higher unemployment rate among university graduates in comparison to high school graduates. Based on projections mentioned above, the unemployment rate among university graduates in Turkey could reach crisis levels of 15% to 20% in some fields of study in the next three years.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


☀️ترکیه برای اولین بار در دوران یک دولت مدنی توانسته اولین تانک مسطح و اولین نفربر هوایی و اولین هواپیمای بدون سرنشین و اولین ماهواره نظامی جدید" چندکاره بسازد."

Source: Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1800

*Response:* Seriously!!!
Are you copy/pasting these info and its accuracy and professionalism from somewhere like Telegram groups or facebook!

- Turkey has more than $400 Billions of Foreign Debt!! It is not even close to what is mentioned in your post!! Turkey Total Gross External Debt | 1989-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar
- 957 Turish Lira worth something like $320!! wow... too much... USD to TRY Exchange Rate - Bloomberg Markets
- %2 unemployment rate!!!
*Turkey's unemployment rate will increase from 9.9 percent in 2014 to 11.4 percent in 2015, rising further to 11.6 percent in 2016, according to data in the International Monetary Fund.
Turkey’s unemployment rate highest in 5 years*
- Most normal countries allocate more budget to Education and Health than defense... It is normal... In Iran nearly %20 - %23 of the budget goes to Health and Education while only %9 goes to defense.
- If all garbage and droppings go to power plants to produce electricity in Turkey, then after burning all garbage available Turkey can have %2 of its electricity needs covered... %30!!?
- Israel is punched in the face by Turkey!! Mermera ship!! OMG... seriously!!
- The claims regarding how Erdugan fixed Kurdish problem in Turkey! (He is bombing them now!!), Cyprus problem solved! (that is why EU is pushing Turkey to do whatever they want in case of Cyprus), Armenia problem is solved! Erdugan not only could not solve nothing but also created a mess in ME where ever he could... He is viewed like some impulsive mini-hitler Ikhvanite who thinks he is elephant while not more than a sheep... Turks also seem to be hypnotized by his cheap Technics of satisfaction... u know!! Coordinating with DAESH to bomb Kurdish areas to intimidate democratic movements... Kurdish people.. and Turkish people... then showing teeth to alleged terrorists (being it Kurds or DAESH!), making Turk sure about him being the only one who can protect them... These are ancient techniques that seemingly still works with some poor nations!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



rahi2357 said:


> @scythian500
> Thanks mate . My link wasn't reliable .  Chill out .


mate!! Tell me this now!!? I wasted hours documenting "True Statistics" for your very "Facebook Shared" piece of art about Turkey...!!

Dude, only a fraction of what is said in your post had something to do with Turkey in reality... What you mentioned was more like Utopia...

I'm not saying Turkey is not successful in its economic growth... She is among good performers in this sense..but still needs decades of this to become somewhere close to be called Advanced or Rich... Erdugan is a maniac dictator who is trying to act elephant while being a sheep in size and power... Turkey is enjoying some of his regime policies inside of Turkey while suffering or will suffer many of his local and international policies soon or later...

Some of you say Iran had oil while Turkey not... I would say although it helped compensate for some of incompetency of some of Iranian authorities in the past, it is no longer a plus for Iran as Iran herself, deprived herself from oil money since couple of years ago.

So If you say Iran had oil, I would say, Turkey had no war for 8 years... had full relationship with bad bad west... had access to both foreign investments and foreign tech (although still did n't use any good out of that flow of science and tech... Turkey is almost a net assemblers after all these years... incompetency and lack of self confidence hurt Turks more than sanctions and war have done to Iran)

so, Iran had oil but never had scientific, technological relations with West... Iran had oil but also had an 8 year long devastating war imposed on her by jealous nations... Iran had oil but also a 37 years of ever increasing Sanctions...

So, so even with all the incompetency in economic performance in Iran, due to many unique characteristics of Iran and Iranians, she is still something...

btw, after what happened to Turkish Lira couple of years ago, Turks no longer enjoy their salaries... Their quality of life affected considerably... Now, Turks' salaries are n't good enough... The exact thing that happened to Iran when an average salary of 1 million in 2011 used to worth around $900 to $1000 and a day after the USD=IRR turbulence that 1 million tomans became worthless... The exact thing that happened to Russian employee in Russia... used to enjoy a good salary in Rubles and suddenly after Ukraine crisis, they lost the value and became poorer overnight!! Or what happened to Ukrainians that were poor before Hryvna devaluation but even poorer now after devaluation...

anyway, I won't post my documented response to your alleged facebook article unless some Turks show up again believing the Si-Fi in that article!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AmirPatriot

Hi, I am a new member here. I just registered because SOHEIL and yavar aren't coming on the other forum much, so I got tired of not being able to ask a couple of questions from them. 

For anyone wondering I am a 100% Iranian living in the UK, hence the flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

AmirPatriot said:


> Hi, I am a new member here. I just registered because SOHEIL and yavar aren't coming on the other forum much, so I got tired of not being able to ask a couple of questions from them.
> 
> For anyone wondering I am a 100% Iranian living in the UK, hence the flags.


Salam amir jan . Khosh amadi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

like_a_boss said:


> بحث سر این بود که آلمان در نظام بین الملل جایگاه پایین تری نسبت به انگلیس داره چون حق وتو نداره واین که سیاست خارجی آلمان و ژاپن بعد از جنگ جهانی دوم دنباله رو آمریکا است
> 
> در توافق هسته ای قرار شد اگه ایران نیروگاه آب سنگین اراک و بازسازی کنه تکنولوژی (گداخت هسته ای) به ایران بدن وایران می شه جز چند کشور محدود صاحب این تکنولوژی آینده انرژی جهانم وابسته به این تکنولوژی که فوق العاده ارزان و پاک است که هم میشه برق تولید کرد و هم آب شور دریاها رو شیرین کرد
> 
> *گداخت در برجام*
> 
> نکته دارای اهمیت این است که یکی از مفاد اساسی تفاهم هسته‌ای میان ایران و گروه 1+5 همکاری‌های مشترک در زمینه تحقیق و توسعه فناوری‌های پیشرفته هسته‌ای است و در بند 7 پیوست 3 «برجام» طرفین متعهد شده‌اند که در مسئله «فیزیک پلاسما و گداخت هسته‌ای» همکاری و تبادل علمی را دنبال کنند.
> 
> شاید کمتر کسی بداند که از حدود 70 سال پیش، دانشمندان در حال تلاش برای بازسازی فرآیند انرژی خورشیدی در روی زمین هستند و این پروژه که به صورت مخفیانه در برخی از کشورها پیگیری می‌شد، سرانجام به شکلی علنی و در قالب پروژه رآکتور گرما هسته‌ای «ایتر» از سوی چند کشور پیشرفته دنیا در حال انجام است
> 
> آنا | از فریادهای صالحی در مجلس تا تلاش دانشمندان جوان در بلندای کوه؛ فرجام گداخت هسته‌ای چه خواهد شد؟
> 
> ITER - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



منظور از ژاپن و آلمان اسلامی، پیشرفت صنعتی و اقتصادی، همیشه بوده است و این که پس از نابودی کامل در مدت کوتاه چند دهه، دوباره به این سطح پیشرفت صنعتی و اقتصادی و رفاهی رسیده اند.

این قضیه هسته ای رو هم نفهمیدم منظورتان چیست؟ می خواهید بگویید با اون نیروگاه مقدار آبی که بر فرض شیرین شود دیگر مشکل آب به وجود نخواهد آمد؟

همین الانش کلی آب شیرین وجود دارد که مفت از بین می بریم. حالا می خواهیم با هزینه بسیار گزاف یک ذره آب شیرین کنیم برای مردم اطراف نیروگاه؟ کدوم عاقلی در دنیا این کار را می کند؟
مشکل و بحرانی آبی که به وجود خواهد آمد سرتاسر ایران هست و با این چیزها حل نخواهد شد. راهکار این امر فقط مدیریت مصرف آب هست که با شعوری که از مسئولین سراغ داریم، امیدی واهیست.

کشاورزی به روش هزاران سال پیش در کشور صورت می گیرد و 80 90 درصد اب کشور مصرف آن می شود، آن هم با کمترین بازده موجود!

وسط کویر صنایع فولاد ایجاد شده است...

قم شهری وسط کویر بدون منابع آبی در اطراف خود به سرعت در حال رشد است! ....

همین الانش دریاچه ها و رودخانه ها خشک شده و
مخازن آب زیرزمینی در حال از بین رفتن هستند.

و الی آخر...
از این دست مدیریتهای مسئولین با بصیرت،باهوش، دلسوز، و نخبه ی جمهوری اسلامی آدم در حیرت است.

اقتصادم که مال خر است و مسئولین امروز مملکت هم سالهاست این سخن را خوب آویزه گوش خود کرده اند.

دیر زمانی نیست که مصرف انرژی ما سر به سر میشه و دیگر پول بادآورده ای از نفت به دست نمی آید و همین توجه اندکی که به شهرهای ایران می شود نیز از بین می رود. آن روز است که باید با عقده های فرو خورده به علت عقب ماندگی های امکاناتی مردم دورتادور ایران مواجه شویم.

فعلا بچسبیم فلسطین و همین مقدار پول نفت رو هم هزینه آنها و ماجراجویی ها کنیم. حیفه که مردم ایران از این پول استفاده کنند. با 4 ساعت برق در طول روز هم آدم نمی میرد که!
به قول جنتی بزرگوار با یک وعده غذا هم می توان زنده بود. گوشت هم نخوریم نمیمیریم.
عوضش اقا می تونه راحت خرج کنه برای فلسطین و بقیه جاها. ... اون مهمه!.... مردم که آدم نیستند.


----------



## like_a_boss

Uhuhu said:


> منظور از ژاپن و آلمان اسلامی، پیشرفت صنعتی و اقتصادی، همیشه بوده است و این که پس از نابودی کامل در مدت کوتاه چند دهه، دوباره به این سطح پیشرفت صنعتی و اقتصادی و رفاهی رسیده اند.
> 
> این قضیه هسته ای رو هم نفهمیدم منظورتان چیست؟ می خواهید بگویید با اون نیروگاه مقدار آبی که بر فرض شیرین شود دیگر مشکل آب به وجود نخواهد آمد؟
> 
> همین الانش کلی آب شیرین وجود دارد که مفت از بین می بریم. حالا می خواهیم با هزینه بسیار گزاف یک ذره آب شیرین کنیم برای مردم اطراف نیروگاه؟ کدوم عاقلی در دنیا این کار را می کند؟
> مشکل و بحرانی آبی که به وجود خواهد آمد سرتاسر ایران هست و با این چیزها حل نخواهد شد. راهکار این امر فقط مدیریت مصرف آب هست که با شعوری که از مسئولین سراغ داریم، امیدی واهیست.
> 
> کشاورزی به روش هزاران سال پیش در کشور صورت می گیرد و 80 90 درصد اب کشور مصرف آن می شود، آن هم با کمترین بازده موجود!
> 
> وسط کویر صنایع فولاد ایجاد شده است...
> 
> قم شهری وسط کویر بدون منابع آبی در اطراف خود به سرعت در حال رشد است! ....
> 
> همین الانش دریاچه ها و رودخانه ها خشک شده و
> مخازن آب زیرزمینی در حال از بین رفتن هستند.
> 
> و الی آخر...
> از این دست مدیریتهای مسئولین با بصیرت،باهوش، دلسوز، و نخبه ی جمهوری اسلامی آدم در حیرت است.
> 
> اقتصادم که مال خر است و رهبری امروز مملکت این سخن پیرجماران را خوب آویزه گوش خود کرده است.
> 
> دیر زمانی نیست که مصرف انرژی ما سر به سر میشه و دیگر پول بادآورده ای از نفت به دست نمی آید و همین توجه اندکی که به شهرهای ایران می شود نیز از بین می رود. آن روز است که باید با عقده های فرو خورده به علت عقب ماندگی های امکاناتی مردم دورتادور ایران مواجه شویم.
> 
> فعلا بچسبیم فلسطین و همین مقدار پول نفت رو هم هزینه آنها و ماجراجویی ها کنیم. حیفه که مردم ایران از این پول استفاده کنند. با 4 ساعت برق در طول روز هم آدم نمی میرد که!
> به قول جنتی بزرگوار با یک وعده غذا هم می توان زنده بود. گوشت هم نخوریم نمیمیریم.
> عوضش اقا می تونه راحت خرج کنه برای فلسطین و بقیه جاها. ... اون مهمه!.... مردم که آدم نیستند.


dadash bebakhshid man alan kar daram emshab javabe shomaro midam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

haman10 said:


> Salam amir jan . Khosh amadi



سلام داداش، اون ترف نمیبینمت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

AmirPatriot said:


> سلام داداش، اون ترف نمیبینمت


سلام عزیزم خوبی ؟

داداش راستشو بخوای با مدیریت اونطرف زیاد میونه خوبی ندارم 

یکمی هم کارام زیاد شده دیگه مثل قبل وقت ندارم

اینا رو ول کن ، از خودت بگو :دی

خوبی ؟ چه خبرا ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

haman10 said:


> سلام عزیزم خوبی ؟
> 
> داداش راستشو بخوای با مدیریت اونطرف زیاد میونه خوبی ندارم
> 
> یکمی هم کارام زیاد شده دیگه مثل قبل وقت ندارم
> 
> اینا رو ول کن ، از خودت بگو :دی
> 
> خوبی ؟ چه خبرا ؟



هرچی خدت می خای، اما اونجا بدونه خودت و سوهیل خیلی خلوت شده، همه فغط از سوریی حرف میزنن، این قاهر لعنتی هم نمیاد که. با اون اینتیک بالایی و اون موتوره تکیش اصلا ممکنه خوب نباشه. جون من می خام خوب باشه اما هیچی ندونستن خیلی بده.

شما کور داری، من آخر سال ۱۰ تا امتاحان دارم و دارم بد درس می خونم.

این نیم ساعت تول کشید. ای کاش بیشتر کیبورد فارسی استفاده میکردم که آسون تر بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

AmirPatriot said:


> Hi, I am a new member here. I just registered because SOHEIL and yavar aren't coming on the other forum much, so I got tired of not being able to ask a couple of questions from them.
> 
> For anyone wondering I am a 100% Iranian living in the UK, hence the flags.



I already dont like you... just kidding hey remember your good friend senpai? 



scythian500 said:


> - in 2011 Turkey had 760,000 new university enrollments while Iran had more than 1.5 millions of annual entry to universities... Study In Turkey
> - Turkey has around 188 universities while Iran has 587 universities listed in webometric database list of universities:
> Turkey | Ranking Web of Universities
> Iran (Islamic Republic of) | Ranking Web of Universities
> here is another list of Iranian universities in Wikipedia: https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/فهرست_دانشگاه‌های_ایران
> Among Iranian universities 163 universities are owned and run by Ministry of Higher Education, over 320 private universities (Gheire Entefa'ee), more than 1500 are different branches of three universities of IAU, PNU, UAST nation and international wide.
> - Education Index in 2013 for Turkey was 0.652 and 0.683 for Iran out of 1.
> - In 2013, 55,686 Iranian students were studying abroad while this number is around 100,000 students for Turkey now. The factors driving international student mobility to and from Turkey - ICEF Monitor - Market intelligence for international student recruitment
> Turkish students spend $1.5 billion for education abroad - Daily Sabah
> - 65000 Book titles get published in Iran every year although the number of copies of each title is little.
> - There are far more females than males in Iranian universities.
> 
> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A good fact to consider:*
> 
> Lack of quality tertiary education due to quantitative policies than qualitative will lead more Turks to look for job opportunities abroad hence worsen the current Turkish brain drain problem. This very same problem happened in Iran 15 years ago when number of Iranian universities and student increased considerably. There were more and more graduates every year but not enough jobs for all of them. This left no other options in front of surplussed graduates than leaving Iran for immigration. This problem will happen in Turkey very soon too..
> 
> *Quantity over quality*
> 
> The fact that a portion of the young population looks as if they are receiving higher education actually camouflages real unemployment. As graduates increase, unemployment will increase ever more.
> 
> The boom in the number of unemployed university graduates is a result of the inflated number of higher education students during the ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP) regime. The number of universities was increased without taking quality into consideration. Since 2006, 51 state universities and 48 foundation (private) universities have been formed. Thus, universities looked as if they were in all provinces. At the end of 2014, the total number of universities reached 176, with 104 being state and 72 of them being foundation universities.
> 
> *The need for planning and preparation*
> 
> Since the arrival of these large waves of university graduates into the labour market is entirely unprecedented and very different from normal trends, Turkish policy-makers must carefully evaluate the consequences of this development and plan ahead.
> 
> It might be helpful to look at the experiences of several other countries, such as Iran and South Korea, that have faced a similar crisis in recent years. The rising trend of university enrolment that we observe in Turkey today is very similar to what has happened in Iran in the past decade.
> 
> Due to higher education policies that focused on quantitative growth, the number of university students in Iran rose from 2.3 million in 2005 to 4.5 million by 2013. A similar focus on quantitative growth is responsible for the rapid rise of university enrolment in Turkey, which has exceeded that in Iran despite the fact that Turkey’s total population in 2013 was three million smaller than Iran’s.
> 
> As a result of the sharp increase in enrolment, Iranian labour market experts have predicted that an average of 1.5 million university graduates per year will enter the labour market in the period 2015-17. Iran is already experiencing a high unemployment rate among university graduates in many fields and officials expect the situation to get worse in the short run.
> 
> Similar to Iran, Turkey is also experiencing a higher unemployment rate among university graduates in comparison to high school graduates. Based on projections mentioned above, the unemployment rate among university graduates in Turkey could reach crisis levels of 15% to 20% in some fields of study in the next three years.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> ☀️ترکیه برای اولین بار در دوران یک دولت مدنی توانسته اولین تانک مسطح و اولین نفربر هوایی و اولین هواپیمای بدون سرنشین و اولین ماهواره نظامی جدید" چندکاره بسازد."
> 
> Source: Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1800
> 
> *Response:* Seriously!!!
> Are you copy/pasting these info and its accuracy and professionalism from somewhere like Telegram groups or facebook!
> 
> - Turkey has more than $400 Billions of Foreign Debt!! It is not even close to what is mentioned in your post!! Turkey Total Gross External Debt | 1989-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar
> - 957 Turish Lira worth something like $320!! wow... too much... USD to TRY Exchange Rate - Bloomberg Markets
> - %2 unemployment rate!!!
> *Turkey's unemployment rate will increase from 9.9 percent in 2014 to 11.4 percent in 2015, rising further to 11.6 percent in 2016, according to data in the International Monetary Fund.
> Turkey’s unemployment rate highest in 5 years*
> - Most normal countries allocate more budget to Education and Health than defense... It is normal... In Iran nearly %20 - %23 of the budget goes to Health and Education while only %9 goes to defense.
> - If all garbage and droppings go to power plants to produce electricity in Turkey, then after burning all garbage available Turkey can have %2 of its electricity needs covered... %30!!?
> - Israel is punched in the face by Turkey!! Mermera ship!! OMG... seriously!!
> - The claims regarding how Erdugan fixed Kurdish problem in Turkey! (He is bombing them now!!), Cyprus problem solved! (that is why EU is pushing Turkey to do whatever they want in case of Cyprus), Armenia problem is solved! Erdugan not only could not solve nothing but also created a mess in ME where ever he could... He is viewed like some impulsive mini-hitler Ikhvanite who thinks he is elephant while not more than a sheep... Turks also seem to be hypnotized by his cheap Technics of satisfaction... u know!! Coordinating with DAESH to bomb Kurdish areas to intimidate democratic movements... Kurdish people.. and Turkish people... then showing teeth to alleged terrorists (being it Kurds or DAESH!), making Turk sure about him being the only one who can protect them... These are ancient techniques that seemingly still works with some poor nations!
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> mate!! Tell me this now!!? I wasted hours documenting "True Statistics" for your very "Facebook Shared" piece of art about Turkey...!!
> 
> Dude, only a fraction of what is said in your post had something to do with Turkey in reality... What you mentioned was more like Utopia...
> 
> I'm not saying Turkey is not successful in its economic growth... She is among good performers in this sense..but still needs decades of this to become somewhere close to be called Advanced or Rich... Erdugan is a maniac dictator who is trying to act elephant while being a sheep in size and power... Turkey is enjoying some of his regime policies inside of Turkey while suffering or will suffer many of his local and international policies soon or later...
> 
> Some of you say Iran had oil while Turkey not... I would say although it helped compensate for some of incompetency of some of Iranian authorities in the past, it is no longer a plus for Iran as Iran herself, deprived herself from oil money since couple of years ago.
> 
> So If you say Iran had oil, I would say, Turkey had no war for 8 years... had full relationship with bad bad west... had access to both foreign investments and foreign tech (although still did n't use any good out of that flow of science and tech... Turkey is almost a net assemblers after all these years... incompetency and lack of self confidence hurt Turks more than sanctions and war have done to Iran)
> 
> so, Iran had oil but never had scientific, technological relations with West... Iran had oil but also had an 8 year long devastating war imposed on her by jealous nations... Iran had oil but also a 37 years of ever increasing Sanctions...
> 
> So, so even with all the incompetency in economic performance in Iran, due to many unique characteristics of Iran and Iranians, she is still something...
> 
> btw, after what happened to Turkish Lira couple of years ago, Turks no longer enjoy their salaries... Their quality of life affected considerably... Now, Turks' salaries are n't good enough... The exact thing that happened to Iran when an average salary of 1 million in 2011 used to worth around $900 to $1000 and a day after the USD=IRR turbulence that 1 million tomans became worthless... The exact thing that happened to Russian employee in Russia... used to enjoy a good salary in Rubles and suddenly after Ukraine crisis, they lost the value and became poorer overnight!! Or what happened to Ukrainians that were poor before Hryvna devaluation but even poorer now after devaluation...
> 
> anyway, I won't post my documented response to your alleged facebook article unless some Turks show up again believing the Si-Fi in that article!!



Damn you must have this archived.


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> I already dont like you... just kidding hey remember your good friend senpai?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you must have this archived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

AmirPatriot said:


>



Hehehehe this is going to be fun 

Soheil and Yavar havent been around here lately aswell from what i know.


----------



## haman10

AmirPatriot said:


> هرچی خدت می خای، اما اونجا بدونه خودت و سوهیل خیلی خلوت شده، همه فغط از سوریی حرف میزنن، این قاهر لعنتی هم نمیاد که. با اون اینتیک بالایی و اون موتوره تکیش اصلا ممکنه خوب نباشه. جون من می خام خوب باشه اما هیچی ندونستن خیلی بده.
> 
> شما کور داری، من آخر سال ۱۰ تا امتاحان دارم و دارم بد درس می خونم.
> 
> این نیم ساعت تول کشید. ای کاش بیشتر کیبورد فارسی استفاده میکردم که آسون تر بود


haha !

its ok bro , you really need to work on your farsi 

for example its like this : "فقط ، لطف ،میخوام ،خودت،امتحان ،طول کشیدن " you had some typos with those words 

its very good that you're studying !! study bro ! CRAM the living hell out of your books . if Iran is on its feet nowadays is because we have just a little bit of science developments !! if it wasn't for them , this country would have been F-ed up by US a long time ago . 

so please study !! i wish you all the best in your life and in your scientific journey ! 

make us all proud

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> Hehehehe this is going to be fun



Uh I don't even. That's just sadistic. 

I'm fine with you if you can actually debate me I respectful debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


> Hehehehe this is going to be fun
> 
> Soheil and Yavar havent been around here lately aswell from what i know.


and hey amir , do you remember this guy from back when the IMF was hacked by another turk ? 

he was a member , recall him ?

lol , those times were hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

haman10 said:


> and hey amir , do you remember this guy from back when the IMF was hacked by another turk ?
> 
> he was a member , recall him ?
> 
> lol , those times were hilarious



I am still a member, but under another name this time. I got bored as hell here at one point and i though that i would give IMF another shot. Though this time i was less aggresive in my stands and more laid back. Considering that i am still not banned, that would be a good thing 

Though i dont ever recall IMF being hacked when my first account was around. In the present day the site does however occasionaly get hacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

haman10 said:


> haha !
> 
> its ok bro , you really need to work on your farsi
> 
> for example its like this : "فقط ، لطف ،میخوام ،خودت،امتحان ،طول کشیدن " you had some typos with those words
> 
> its very good that you're studying !! study bro ! CRAM the living hell out of your books . if Iran is on its feet nowadays is because we have just a little bit of science developments !! if it wasn't for them , this country would have been F-ed up by US a long time ago .
> 
> so please study !! i wish you all the best in your life and in your scientific journey !
> 
> make us all proud



I haven't had a full education in Iran. Only a couple of years in early primary school and some odd few years later on. Mostly I've been educated in the UK, hence why my spelling is bad. 

Anyway I'm studying maths and economics and looking to get into the finance sector (really big in UK). My passion is aerospace but only places with notable industries are US and Russia. I wouldn't feel safe living in US and Russia is just too much of a change. UK industry is tiny as is Iran's. 

Too bad aeronautical engineering is so focused on US even Airbus is all over Europe otherwise I would have definitely gotten into it.



haman10 said:


> and hey amir , do you remember this guy from back when the IMF was hacked by another turk ?
> 
> he was a member , recall him ?
> 
> lol , those times were hilarious



We've had a couple of Turkish members, any idea what his old username was?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


> Though i dont ever recall IMF being hacked with my first account.


oh my 

do you even know why you were banned in the first place ? it wasn't for sth you said , i think the moderators though your account had sth to do with the hackers or sth  they found out they were wrong but were too lazy to reverse it 

i remember the whole thing . you came back online exactly after the attacker was defeated 

talk about shitty timing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

AmirPatriot said:


> Uh I don't even. That's just sadistic.
> 
> I'm fine with you if you can actually debate me I respectful debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

AmirPatriot said:


> We've had a couple of Turkish members, any idea what his old username was?


the same thing it is now . it was a while back . maybe you won't remember it very well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

haman10 said:


> oh my
> 
> do you even know why you were banned in the first place ? it wasn't for sth you said , i think the moderators though your account had sth to do with the hackers or sth  they found out they were wrong but were too lazy to reverse it
> 
> i remember the whole thing . you came back online exactly after the attacker was defeated
> 
> talk about shitty timing



The hell dude i have problems with opening and running microsoft Word, how to hell am i suppose to hack a site? I am studying Aviation for crying out loud!

I dont even remember why i was initialy banned. That was litteraly a couple years ago. I do recall having really heated arguments with the members there, still do but less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


>


is that your prom suite ?

you look cute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


> The hell dude i have problems with opening and running microsoft Word, how to hell am i suppose to hack a site? I am studying Aviation for crying out loud!


donno man  

shitty timing i guess . although i'm not 100% sure , but i am pretty much convinced that was the reason you were banned .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

haman10 said:


> donno man
> 
> shitty timing i guess . although i'm not 100% sure , but i am pretty much convinced that was the reason you were banned .



I remember that when i tried to login with my original account there was this text that said "Ata-e-khar arent welcome" or something like that. 

You actually got me curious, i want to know why i got banned there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

BordoEnes said:


> "Ata-e-khar arent welcome"


that make no sense . khar means donkey . but the rest is not persian 


BordoEnes said:


> You actually got me curious, i want to know why i got banned there.


ask the owner . he is nicer than the forum's sole moderator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> I remember that when i tried to login with my original account there was this text that said "Ata-e-khar arent welcome" or something like that.
> 
> You actually got me curious, i want to know why i got banned there.


LOL

Maybe it was "ta-e-khar" aren't welcome. 

Donkey assess aren't welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

haman10 said:


> that make no sense . khar means donkey . but the rest is not persian
> ask the owner . he is nicer than the forum's sole moderator



I logged in and his is what i says.

"No atta khar followers here"

Yeah i know the the owner, Pasdar he is a nice guy. Had a good conversation with him. Turns out he used to teach at the school and study i am going to right now. I could have known and seen him in person had i done the study sooner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

AmirPatriot said:


> LOL
> 
> Maybe it was "ta-e-khar" aren't welcome.
> 
> Donkey assess aren't welcome


what is ta-e-khar ? never heard of this in my life .



BordoEnes said:


> "No atta khar followers here"


lol
he means ataturk . that messege is not from pasdar 

yeah that got me wondering , why would he post a racist comment on your page . now i get it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

haman10 said:


> what is ta-e-khar ? never heard of this in my life .
> 
> 
> lol
> he means ataturk . that messege is not from pasdar
> 
> yeah that got me wondering , why would he post a racist comment on your page . now i get it .



I am convinced its from Catso. That dude never liked me anyways, still doesnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

عکس/ کشف گور زن پولدار در بزرگترین قبرستان ایران‌باستان - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

عربستان سعودی، ترکیه و قطر منبع تروریسم‌اند/ باید به ائتلاف ایران و روسیه بپیوندیم +فیلم - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*Arbaeen Ceremony and Rally in Nigeria:*

اربعین دیدنی در نیجریه با هزاران عزادار حسینی+تصاویر


























گردان‌های بابلیون؛ رزمندگانی که چیزی از آنان نشنیده‌اید +تصاویر - مشرق نیوز | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان | mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## like_a_boss

Uhuhu said:


> منظور از ژاپن و آلمان اسلامی، پیشرفت صنعتی و اقتصادی، همیشه بوده است و این که پس از نابودی کامل در مدت کوتاه چند دهه، دوباره به این سطح پیشرفت صنعتی و اقتصادی و رفاهی رسیده اند.
> 
> این قضیه هسته ای رو هم نفهمیدم منظورتان چیست؟ می خواهید بگویید با اون نیروگاه مقدار آبی که بر فرض شیرین شود دیگر مشکل آب به وجود نخواهد آمد؟
> 
> همین الانش کلی آب شیرین وجود دارد که مفت از بین می بریم. حالا می خواهیم با هزینه بسیار گزاف یک ذره آب شیرین کنیم برای مردم اطراف نیروگاه؟ کدوم عاقلی در دنیا این کار را می کند؟
> مشکل و بحرانی آبی که به وجود خواهد آمد سرتاسر ایران هست و با این چیزها حل نخواهد شد. راهکار این امر فقط مدیریت مصرف آب هست که با شعوری که از مسئولین سراغ داریم، امیدی واهیست.
> 
> کشاورزی به روش هزاران سال پیش در کشور صورت می گیرد و 80 90 درصد اب کشور مصرف آن می شود، آن هم با کمترین بازده موجود!
> 
> وسط کویر صنایع فولاد ایجاد شده است...
> 
> قم شهری وسط کویر بدون منابع آبی در اطراف خود به سرعت در حال رشد است! ....
> 
> همین الانش دریاچه ها و رودخانه ها خشک شده و
> مخازن آب زیرزمینی در حال از بین رفتن هستند.
> 
> و الی آخر...
> از این دست مدیریتهای مسئولین با بصیرت،باهوش، دلسوز، و نخبه ی جمهوری اسلامی آدم در حیرت است.
> 
> اقتصادم که مال خر است و مسئولین امروز مملکت هم سالهاست این سخن را خوب آویزه گوش خود کرده اند.
> 
> دیر زمانی نیست که مصرف انرژی ما سر به سر میشه و دیگر پول بادآورده ای از نفت به دست نمی آید و همین توجه اندکی که به شهرهای ایران می شود نیز از بین می رود. آن روز است که باید با عقده های فرو خورده به علت عقب ماندگی های امکاناتی مردم دورتادور ایران مواجه شویم.
> 
> فعلا بچسبیم فلسطین و همین مقدار پول نفت رو هم هزینه آنها و ماجراجویی ها کنیم. حیفه که مردم ایران از این پول استفاده کنند. با 4 ساعت برق در طول روز هم آدم نمی میرد که!
> به قول جنتی بزرگوار با یک وعده غذا هم می توان زنده بود. گوشت هم نخوریم نمیمیریم.
> عوضش اقا می تونه راحت خرج کنه برای فلسطین و بقیه جاها. ... اون مهمه!.... مردم که آدم نیستند.


کشورهای دنیا در چارچوب قدرت 3 نوع انتخاب سیاسی دارن: 1- حفظ وضع موجود 2-افزایش قدرت 3-نمایش قدرت
ایران و ترکیه نوع دوم را انتخاب کردن و کشورهایی که سیاست افزایش قدرت دنبال می کنند به دنبال بازسازی شکوه وعظمت گذشته خود و جبران شکست های جنگی واعمال قرارداد های تحمیلی که باعث از دست دادن سرزمین شده هستند و همیشه میگن توزیع قدرت در جهان نا عادلانه است.
این نوع سیاست مخالف سیاست کشورهای پر قدرت است. عناصر تشکیل دهنده قدرت چند مورد هست که راحت ترین و سریع ترین آن افزایش قدرت نظامی است.برای همین ایران رفت دنبال برنامه هسته ای که در زمان شاه از طریق نزدیکی به غرب بود که آخرش دیدیم چی شد. تا زمانی که شما دنبال رو سیاست غربی ها باشی میشی متحدشون وقتی سیاست مستقل را انتخاب می کنی میشی عنصر نامطلوب و میان امنیت رو از کشورت می گیرن
و شما نمی تونی با تکنولوژی غربی واسه غربی ها شاخ و شونه بکشی واشتباه 30 سال پیش شاه و الان اردوغان داره انجام میده
وشما میبینی که هیچ وقت آمریکا با کشورهایی مثل کره جنوبی اندونزی مالزی و... مشکل نداره چون اونا سیاست حفظ وضع موجود انتخاب کردن









اولویت اول سیاست مداران امنیت دوم امنیت و سومم امنیت هستش اقتصاد بعد از این میاد و ایران 30 سال در وضعیت تحریم بود و هر لحظه ممکن بود جنگ بشه و تا وقتی که امنیت نباشه سرمایه گذار خارجی نمیاد در این کشور ریسک کن ه 
قضیه فلسطین و سوریه هم افزایش عمق ژئوپولیتیک ایران است که به جای اینکه تو مرزهامون با دشمن بجنگیم نزدیک مرزهای دشمن می جنگیم به همین سادگی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaikaus

lol the metal guitars in the missile industry

so what's the thing with the space program?are you going to be making spy satellites or a satellite that launches missiles from space?

this bavar vid is old.though now that you have s-300 i expect loss your shit bat shit crazy modifications going into bavar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

kaikaus said:


> lol the metal guitars in the missile industry
> 
> so what's the thing with the space program?are you going to be making spy satellites or a satellite that launches missiles from space?
> 
> this bavar vid is old.though now that you have s-300 i expect loss your shit bat shit crazy modifications going into bavar


@SOHEIL @yavar @haman10 can guide you.


scythian500 said:


>


Unbelievable! This American girl speak farsi very very very fluid !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Parkour in Iran:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaikaus

2800 said:


> Parkour in Iran:


i find parkour to be insanely sexy 
parkour intensifies 
awesome!


----------



## kaikaus

2800 said:


> Parkour in Iran:


my god there is nothign more sexy than a parkour girl 
is it just me or am i in heaven


----------



## kaikaus

good going guys
I think if one muslim country can be independent then slowly over time that independence will be exported to other muslim nations.
no matter how hard it be i'm with iran in their independenec from west


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> @SOHEIL @yavar @haman10 can guide you.
> 
> Unbelievable! This American girl speak farsi very very very fluid !


Which American girl? She is Persian Iranian girl dude...


----------



## kaikaus

i remember this thread.
i've been here before.good thread neverthe less,thread so chill i can't read 
cux farsi farsi everywhere -_-



2800 said:


> Parkour in Iran:


damn you have hip hop in iran?
no metal music?
heavy metal?
loud guitars,crushing solos,crushing drums?


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> Which American girl? She is Persian Iranian girl dude...


I had seen such videos before, I thought she's an American who speaks farsi.

Like this one:








kaikaus said:


> i remember this thread.
> i've been here before.good thread neverthe less,thread so chill i can't read
> cux farsi farsi everywhere -_-
> 
> 
> damn you have hip hop in iran?
> no metal music?
> heavy metal?
> loud guitars,crushing solos,crushing drums?


We've every kind of music in Iran but except pop and light rock we don't have public concerts from those musics.

Rock concert in Tehran:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

kaikaus said:


> damn you have hip hop in iran?
> no metal music?
> heavy metal?
> loud guitars,crushing solos,crushing drums?


search arsames, kahtmayan, farshid aerabi, ekove efrits, mordab, tarantist, electroqute on youtube








and my favourite band is children of bodom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@kaikaus

We've rap in Iran for 15 years. Search in youtube 'Persian rap'.

My favorite rap band is 'Zedbazi':








like_a_boss said:


> search arsames, kahtmayan, farshid aerabi, ekove efrits, mordab, tarantist, electroqute on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite band is children of bodom


Baba metall baz! Eyval.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

2800 said:


> Baba metall baz! Eyval.


mokhlesam dadash, na baba ghadim bache budim kalamun dagh bud inaro gush midadim alan dige asab javab nemide 
vali kolan hame sabk musighi gush midam alan sabke morede alagham music trap shode

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

like_a_boss said:


> mokhlesam dadash, na baba ghadim bache budim kalamun dagh bud inaro gush midadim alan dige asab javab nemide
> vali kolan hame sabk musighi gush midam alan sabke morede alagham music trap shode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279270


Chakerim. manam 17-18 salam bud metall gush midadam. Un moghe ha asheghe linkin park budam badesham Night wish. Ba night wish kolli khatere daram. yadesh bekheir.

My favorite metal band: Love them...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

kaikaus said:


> i remember this thread.
> i've been here before.good thread neverthe less,thread so chill i can't read
> cux farsi farsi everywhere -_-
> 
> 
> damn you have hip hop in iran?
> no metal music?
> heavy metal?
> loud guitars,crushing solos,crushing drums?


WE have amost al sorts of Music ganra in Iran... Rock, Pop, Classic, Jazz is on the ground and Hard Rock, Metal, Rap, R&B are mosty under ground but vastly listened to by Iranians inside and abroad.



2800 said:


> @kaikaus
> 
> We've rap in Iran for 15 years. Search in youtube 'Persian rap'.
> 
> Baba metall baz! Eyval.


15 years? Much more... I used to listen to rap bands since 2003-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaikaus

2800 said:


> I had seen such videos before, I thought she's an American who speaks farsi.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've every kind of music in Iran but except pop and light rock we don't have public concerts from those musics.
> 
> Rock concert in Tehran:


though i hear metal got banned after 79 revolution 
and the clash made a faggy song on the ban



like_a_boss said:


> search arsames, kahtmayan, farshid aerabi, ekove efrits, mordab, tarantist, electroqute on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favourite band is children of bodom


fellow metalhead on this thread 

do metalheads in iran
hate iran?
i saw this interview of power metal band aggband 
and this girl who heads this faggy band called mortad or murtad
damn it be nice sometimes to see a non faggy local bands from middle east

oh my god 
death metal,prog metal,ambient black metal
hit lieks on all their facebooks
but wow that documentry on metal music 
GLOBAL METAL they go out of US,EUROPE to MIDDLE EAST,INDIA AND MALAYSIA etc
they said that playing metal ok in iran.you couldn't sing the lyrics but could play the music live.i mean like ?i do know this though rock was banned by imam khomeni i see why he did that cux at times they tend to be on the faggy side and hence pop punk fags THE CLASH 
came up with stupid *** song ROCK THE KASBA
btw tell me how many metal bands do you have?
is it just in the big cities,tehran etc cux here in PAKISTAN we have the same thing metal concerts and bands in only big cities like STATE and PROVINCIAL CAPITAL.



like_a_boss said:


> search arsames, kahtmayan, farshid aerabi, ekove efrits, mordab, tarantist, electroqute on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this chick cant be from iran?
> a secular maybe



DISTURBS A SHIT BAND

Now black metal is liek the most crappy of all metal
how does this guy play black in iran?
black is highly anti religious.
i dont even try the non satanic black non anti religious blak metal bands
damn it's though being a muslim and metalhead
so much contradiction and at tiems these bands tend to be really faggy and biased

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juicer

هر چقدر می گفتیم « بمب از نون شب برای ما واجب تره » یک مشت آدم احمق ژست حقوق بشر و دوست دار محیط زیست می گرفتند ... 
این دنیاست ... هزار نفر رو فقط به خاطر اینکه شیعه اند توی روز روشن قتل عام می کنند و کسی هم ککش نمی گزه ... 

حالا با این ائتلاف می خوایم چه کار کنیم ... دلمون رو به برجام و لبخندهای دیپلماتیک اون ظریف و حسن و اکبر خوش کنیم !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Juicer said:


> هر چقدر می گفتیم « بمب از نون شب برای ما واجب تره » یک مشت آدم احمق ژست حقوق بشر و دوست دار محیط زیست می گرفتند ...
> این دنیاست ... هزار نفر رو فقط به خاطر اینکه شیعه اند توی روز روشن قتل عام می کنند و کسی هم ککش نمی گزه ...
> 
> حالا با این ائتلاف می خوایم چه کار کنیم ... دلمون رو به برجام و لبخندهای دیپلماتیک اون ظریف و حسن و اکبر خوش کنیم !؟


روحانی سیاستاش اشتباس. از گرگ نمیشه چیزی قاپید حالا ظریف هی بره با کری دست بده و واسش ریسه بره. همین دیروز امریکایی ها هر کسی رو که بیاد ایران تا پنج سال محروم کردن بره امریکا.

همونجور که گفتم سیاستای روحانی اشتباس. ما باید تا اونجایی که میتونیم روابطمون رو با روسیه و چین خوب کنیم. از اونا میتونیم خیلی چیزا بگیریم ولی از امریکا نه.

ما اگر تو این 2 سال که داریم با امریکا مذاکره میکنیم, روو
اقتصادمون و مخصوصا مالیات ها کار میکردیم خیلی بیشتر میتونستیم از پول های بلوک شده ی نفتمون دربیاریم, که البته اونم هیچیش بهمون نرسیده!
ما باید سیاستای احمدی نژاد رو ادامه میدادیم و اورانیوم رو تا 60% برای زیر دریایی ها غنی سازی میکردیم. امینت کشور خیلی مهم تره, تا بهره ی ناچیز اقتصادی از پول نفتمون که اونام حالا هیچیش ازاد نشده. امنیت اقتصاد میاره, امنیت رفاه میاره, امنیت ابادانی میاره ...

51% مردم اشتباه کردن به روحانی رای دادن و چوبشم میخورن.

البته من از احمدی هم خوشم نمیاد ولی سیاستای خارجیش مخصوصا هسته ایش رو دوست داشتم.

شمام داری کاملا اشتباه میکنی از چیزای نظامی خودمون بد میگی. سعی کن اینکارو نکنی چون کارت 100% اشتباس.

گوربابای دولت تدبیر و دارو دستش, ولی این دلیل نمیشه از دستاودهای نظامی خودمون که هموطنامون روش با وجود فشار و تحریم میلیون ها ساعت زحمت کشیدن و کار کردن بد بگی.

رییس جمهور پاکستان میگفت: من حاضرم علف بخورم ولی بمب اتمی داشته باشم آقایون دولت تدبیر و امید میگن: ما حاضریم تا 20 سال همه چیز هسته ای مون رو بلوک کنیم ولی برامون علف بریزن.

وقتی کشوری بمب اتمی داشته باشه کسی جرات نداره بهش حمله کنه به فکر نابودیش باشه,ولی وقتی نداشته باشه از هر طرف میریزن توش و نابودش میکنن حالا هر چه قدرم ارتش قدرتمندی داشته باشه. کلا کشوری که بمب اتم نداره طمع برای نابودیش بیشتره. لب مرزاش گروه های تروریستی بیشتری بوجود میارن.

حالا هی مردم برن تو خیابون بریزن بگن مچکریم روحانی!

هنوزم دیر نشده مجلس باید طرحی رو ارائه بده که بخاطر تحریم جدید امریکایی ها ایران طرح غنی سازی اورانیوم رو تا 60% برای زیر دریایی ها بررسی کنه. البته متاسفانه جناب پیر کفتار هاشمی بدجور مجلس رو هدف گرفته تا تو سری بعد یه سری آدم ابنه ای رو سر کار بیاره.

@Daneshmand @Madali


scythian500 said:


> WE have amost al sorts of Music ganra in Iran... Rock, Pop, Classic, Jazz is on the ground and Hard Rock, Metal, Rap, R&B are mosty under ground but vastly listened to by Iranians inside and abroad.
> 
> 
> 15 years? Much more... I used to listen to rap bands since 2003-4


یه تفریق کنی درمیاد 11 سال. من که درستر گفتم.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

@AmirPatriot 

Yo dude can you ask Turcopersian from IMF to join this forum aswell? He was one of the few i could have a decent discussion with without being insulted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> @AmirPatriot
> 
> Yo dude can you ask Turcopersian from IMF to join this forum aswell? He was one of the few i could have a decent discussion with without being insulted.


Lol I just noticed you got banned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

BordoEnes said:


> @AmirPatriot
> 
> Yo dude can you ask Turcopersian from IMF to join this forum aswell? He was one of the few i could have a decent discussion with without being insulted.


Dumbass there is nothing in name 'TurkoPersian'. Get lost from Iranian section you mongolized Greek.
-----

Daesh pigs jail hundreds of Izadi slave girls in underground prisons:

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5426172/تصاویری-تکان-دهنده-از-جهنم-زیرزمینی-زنان-ایزدی-در-سوریه-فیلم
-----

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5427357/این-فرد-قاتل-شیعیان-نیجریه-است-عکس

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5426126/روسیه-به-سه-شرط-ترکیه-را-می-بخشیم

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5422923/ارتش-ترکیه-یا-نیروی-دریایی-سپاه-کدامیک-کارآمدترند-تصاویر

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5427096/ج...گذرد-برای-شکست-داعش-رژیم-ایران-باید-تغییر-کند

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5426174/سردار-سلیمانی-و-همرزمانشعکس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

AmirPatriot said:


> Lol I just noticed you got banned



Saw that coming from miles away, might aswell go in a blaze


----------



## like_a_boss

kaikaus said:


> though i hear metal got banned after 79 revolution
> and the clash made a faggy song on the ban
> 
> 
> fellow metalhead on this thread
> 
> do metalheads in iran
> hate iran?
> i saw this interview of power metal band aggband
> and this girl who heads this faggy band called mortad or murtad
> damn it be nice sometimes to see a non faggy local bands from middle east
> 
> oh my god
> death metal,prog metal,ambient black metal
> hit lieks on all their facebooks
> but wow that documentry on metal music
> GLOBAL METAL they go out of US,EUROPE to MIDDLE EAST,INDIA AND MALAYSIA etc
> they said that playing metal ok in iran.you couldn't sing the lyrics but could play the music live.i mean like ?i do know this though rock was banned by imam khomeni i see why he did that cux at times they tend to be on the faggy side and hence pop punk fags THE CLASH
> came up with stupid *** song ROCK THE KASBA
> btw tell me how many metal bands do you have?
> is it just in the big cities,tehran etc cux here in PAKISTAN we have the same thing metal concerts and bands in only big cities like STATE and PROVINCIAL CAPITAL.
> 
> 
> 
> DISTURBS A SHIT BAND
> 
> Now black metal is liek the most crappy of all metal
> how does this guy play black in iran?
> black is highly anti religious.
> i dont even try the non satanic black non anti religious blak metal bands
> damn it's though being a muslim and metalhead
> so much contradiction and at tiems these bands tend to be really faggy and biased


i didn't follow rock & metal news over the last few years, so i have no answers for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaikaus

You more of electro guy?
since you like KNIFE PARTY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Amazing vids from parkour in Iran

@Irfan Baloch We've an Afghani false flagger @jammersat who trolls against non-Iranians. Will you please change his first flag to Afghanistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Hello guys. After a while, got some time to write something here. So what's up? Who is fighting who?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

تحریم هسته ای تموم شد حالا تحریمای موشکی شروع شد! تحویل بگیرین

http://www.dana.ir/News/573468.html

http://www.bultannews.com/fa/news/3...ن-موثر-باشد-رئیس-جمهور-مانعی-ایجاد-نخواهد-کرد

با امریکایی ها باید از موضع قدرت صحبت کرد نه خنده و ریسه رفتن. نتیجش میشه این. لااقل ما قبل از مذاکرات تحریمای موشکی نداشیم!!!

ظریف مچکریم روحانی مچکریم.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juicer

2800 said:


> تحریم هسته ای تموم شد حالا تحریمای موشکی شروع شد! تحویل بگیرین
> 
> http://www.dana.ir/News/573468.html
> 
> http://www.bultannews.com/fa/news/3...ن-موثر-باشد-رئیس-جمهور-مانعی-ایجاد-نخواهد-کرد
> 
> با امریکایی ها باید از موضع قدرت صحبت کرد نه خنده و ریسه رفتن. نتیجش میشه این. لااقل ما قبل از مذاکرات تحریمای موشکی نداشیم!!!
> 
> ظریف مچکریم روحانی مچکریم.



احتمالا توی این مورد هم ظریف و حسن می روند و « تنش زدایی » می کنند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Serpentine said:


> All hail the Sultan.


----------



## Aramagedon

bsruzm said:


>









Btw Nader Shah was racist against bedouin Saudis too. He sent his army to Arabia and captured a great number of Saudis in every time and brought them to Iran and made them to wear scarfs to despise them.


----------



## scythian500

*پاسخ سرد و تمسخرآمیز اسرائیل به نازکِشی اردوغان*
دفتر نخست‌وزیر رژیم صهیونیستی به درخواست ضمنی رئیس جمهور ترکیه برای عادی‌سازی روابط با این رژیم، پاسخی سرد و توام با تمسخر داد.
به گزارش مشرق، رژیم صهیونیستی به درخواست ضمنی «رجب طیب اردوغان» رئیس‌جمهور ترکیه برای گرم شدن روابط با این رژیم جواب سرد و توام با تمسخر داد.

رئیس جمهور ترکیه دوشنبه هفته جاری در اظهار نظری گفته است که عادی سازی روابط بین ترکیه و اسرائیل فواید زیادی برای منطقه دارد. به نوشته وبگاه «دبکا فابل»، تل آویو و آنکارا گفت‌وگو برای خرید گاز از اسرائیل را آغاز کرده‌اند و تقلای ترکیه برای روابط گرم با اسرائیل به خاطر پیشنهاد فوری در خرید گاز است که چندی قبل (8 دسامبر) در قالب یک مقاله بلندی در روزنامه ترکیه‌ای دیلی صباح منتشر شد که در آن مشخص شد «یوسی کوهن» رئیس فعلی موساد به شدت در پی مذاکره با آنکارا برای عقد یک قرارداد بوده است (جزئیات بیشتر).

بر اساس گزارش خبرگزاری فلسطینی «سما»، در واکنش به این اظهارات اردوغان، دفتر «بنیامین نتانیاهو» در اظهاراتی سرد و توام با تمسخر اعلام کرد تل‌آویو به دنبال تقویت روابط با یونان و قبرص است.

منابع سیاسی عالیرتبه صهیونیست نیز گفتند اسرائیل به دعوت اردوغان توجهی نخواهد کرد خصوصا اینکه سخنان وی مشروط بوده است.

در همین راستا، «آلکسیس سیپراس» نخست‌وزیر یونان قرار است هفته جاری در رأس هیاتی عالیرتبه وارد فلسطین اشغالی شود و درباره تقویت روابط مشترک صحبت کنند.

دفتر نتانیاهو همچنین افزود با آغاز سال جاری (2016) ، نتانیاهو و سیپراس با «نیکوس آناستاسیادیس» رئیس‌جمهوری قبرس دیدار سه‌جانبه در قبرس خواهند داشت.


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> Nader Shah Quote: Life of every 2 Iranian soldiers = 1000 donkey t soldiers [Ottoman soldiers]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Nader Shah was racist against bedouin Saudis too. He sent his army to Arabia and captured a great number of Saudis in every time and brought them to Iran and made them to wear scarfs to despise them and show they are nothing but pu.sies.



Nader Shah came from the Qereqlu clan of the Oghuz Turkic Afshar tribe. They came from Central Asia in what is today Turkmenistan. In other words he was a Turk and ancestor of alot of present day Azeri's. His empire was named after his clan. Educate yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

2800 said:


> Nader Shah Quote: Life of every 2 Iranian soldiers = 1000 donkey t soldiers [Ottoman soldiers]


 u better bring acceptable source for your quote
@WebMaster @Serpentine @waz @Hakan



BordoEnes said:


> Nader Shah came from the Qereqlu clan of the Oghuz Turkic Afshar tribe. In other words he was a Azeri Turk. His empire was named after his clan. Educate yourself.


he was a turkmen from qruqli clan all the clans who fight for him are from yomud tribes as the qruqlies have close relations with yomuds and also he is one of the greatest persian/shia killers in history (save for agha mohammad khan qajar )


----------



## BordoEnes

asena_great said:


> u better bring acceptable source for your quote
> @WebMaster @Serpentine @waz @Hakan
> 
> 
> he is a turkmen from qruqli clan all the clans who fight for him are from yomud tribes as the qruqlies have close relations with yomuds and also he is one of the greatest persian/shia killers in history (save for agha mohammad khan qajar )



Yeah i edited it just before you posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

BordoEnes said:


> Yeah i edited it just before you posted.


let me add this too nadir was only king who make a good relation with ottomans and both empire enjoyed both sided respect and ottomans Recognize nadir as rightful sunni king of eastern lands which after ww1 named as iran ! in his era ottomans opened hajj's roads on the people of eastern lands


----------



## Aramagedon

Nothing comes from you Anatolis except crazy lies and stealing other's history.


asena_great said:


> u better bring acceptable source for your quote
> @WebMaster @Serpentine @waz @Hakan
> he was a turkmen from qruqli clan all the clans who fight for him are from yomud tribes as the qruqlies have close relations with yomuds and also he is one of the greatest persian/shia killers in history (save for agha mohammad khan qajar )


Nader Shah besides Cyrus the great and Safavid kings is one of our great heros in history. He was one of the most Iran lover kings of Iran. He hated Anatolis, Arabs and Indians. We know him as Napeloan of Iran or Nader the great in Iran.

















He was also a Persian poet and he has composed so many poetries in love of Iran.


asena_great said:


> let me add this too nadir was only king who make a good relation with ottomans and both empire enjoyed both sided respect and ottomans Recognize nadir as rightful sunni king of eastern lands which after ww1 named as iran ! in his era ottomans opened hajj's roads on the people of eastern lands


Lollllllllllllllllllll

This link tells alot: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottoman–Persian_Wars


BordoEnes said:


> Nader Shah came from the Qereqlu clan of the Oghuz Turkic Afshar tribe. They came from Central Asia in what is today Turkmenistan. In other words he was a Turk and ancestor of alot of present day Azeri's. His empire was named after his clan. Educate yourself.


Wrong. He was an Iranian who born in Khurasan. He didn't give a crap about Anatolis. If u say such bullshits in Iran they will laugh to you and say you're crazy.

You are in our section. You can go away. I am free to quote our kings sayings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> Nothing comes from you Anatolis except crazy lies and stealing other's history.
> 
> Nader Shah besides Cyrus the great and Safavid kings is one of our great heros in our history. He was one of the most Iran lover kings of Iran. He hated Anatolis, Arabs and Indians. We know him as Napeloan of Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. He was an Iranian who born in Khurasan. He didn't give a crap about Anatolis. If u say such bullshits in Iran they will laugh to you and say you're crazy.
> 
> You are in our section. You can go away. I am free here to quote our kings sayings.



Iranian is a nationality, not an ethnicity. He was ethnically Turkic, get over it.


----------



## asena_great

2800 said:


> Nothing comes from you Anatolis except crazy lies and stealing other's history.


hahahha thats is your proof for a lie u said here ??? or exiting from the cave u hide yourself is so scary ?



2800 said:


> Nader Shah besides Cyrus the great and Safavid kings is one of our great heros in our history. He was one of the most Iran lover kings of Iran. He hated Anatolis, Arabs and Indians. We know him as Napeloan of Iran.


 what connections nadir and Safavid have with cyrus ?? and plz dont lecture me about my people's history and Heritage 


nadir and iran lover ??? are u insane ? iran born after ww1 before that there was no iran what are u talking about ??
and about ottomans , nadir was loved when he served as commander who seek revenge his king and queen but when nadir usurp the kingship from safavid and forcefully tried to bring back the ex safavid kingdom to Sunnism he was truly hated by most of his allies that is why in all of his short rule he feared treason and he made close relations with ottomans

when turkmen army defeat the ottomans near Baghdad there was chieftain named allah yar beg of gereily he killed topal pasha of ottoman empire in single combat , he took the head to nadir but nadir get furious on him he return the body with full respect to ottoman empire



2800 said:


> Wrong. He was an Iranian who born in Khurasan. He didn't give a crap about Anatolis.


i already answer this


2800 said:


> I am free here to quote our kings sayings.


quote yes but not saying lies


----------



## asena_great

1 more thing bro plz stop doing this in Wikipedia

few years ago i have same argue with a persian in a history forum and i bring my proof even from wikipedia which u guys take it as a so high source do u know what (Probably) he did to the page ?? he remove the turkmen chieftain's name and write "a persian soldier " instead !











as u can see in pic above some Persian kids around 22-20 years old edit the original page 

this is the original page when i put the link in the forum










gerayli is name of turkmen clan belongs to yomud tribe , the name geray come from geray The god of factious son of death god erlik , our clans named after our pro islamic gods

@Targon @ASQ-1918 @Azeri440 i think it's better u guys see this too !


----------



## Aramagedon

You Anatolis try to take proud of Iranian Azaris and even middle asian turks and mongols who has nothing to do with you. 90% of your people are Anatolis and not turk or mongol. The language that you are talking right now is a mongolian language which is forced to you by Turk tribes.

This is your past when you were ruling by Romans and hadn't become turkized by wild turco-mongol tribes: Byzantine Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Moreover, Romans and Iranians have ruled you Anatolis and middle easterns for 1800 years before Islam but you Anatolis could never rule Iran except some parts of north of Iran for a very short time. Btw Ottoman rulers don't share blood with your Anatoli people. It's not wrong to say you Anatoli people are ruled by turk tribes for 700 years and your religion and language is changed. You share blood with Greeks and Armenians a thousand times more than turco mongol people...

All of your proud is fake. You Anatolis have no proud.

Meanwhile I don't hate you Anatolis and I even feel close to you because you have close DNA with Iranians.

DNA halougrous of Turkey:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Middle Asian torco-mongol face:






Anatoli face:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Irani face:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> You Anatolis try to take proud of Iranian Azaris and even middle asian turks and mongols who has nothing to do with you. 90% of your people are Anatolis and not turk or mongol. The language that you are talking right now is a mongolian language which is forced to you by Turk tribes.
> 
> Romans and Iranians have rules you Anatolis and middle easterns for 1800 years before Islam but you Anatolis could never rule Iran except some parts of north of Iran for a very short time. Btw Ottoman rulers don't share blood with your Anatoli people. It's not wrong to say you Anatoli people are ruled by turk tribes for 700 years and your religion and language is changed. You share blood with Greeks and Armenians a thousand times more than turco mongol people...
> 
> All of your proud is fake. You Anatolis have no proud.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't hate you Anatolis and I even feel close to you because you have close DNA with Iranians.
> 
> DNA halougrous of Turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279891



You have a inferiority complex or something?

What disturbs me more then anything is how god awfull your English grammar and vocabulary is when you live in a country that speaks English.

@Turks

Please dont respond to him, you cant argue with a retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

TurAr said:


> Irani face:


And Anatolis:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

2800 said:


> You Anatolis try to take proud of Iranian Azaris and even middle asian turks and mongols who has nothing to do with you. 90% of your people are Anatolis and not turk or mongol. The language that you are talking right now is a mongolian language which is forced to you by Turk tribes.
> 
> This is your past when you were ruling by Romans and hadn't become turkized by wild turco-mongol tribes: Byzantine Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Moreover, Romans and Iranians have ruled you Anatolis and middle easterns for 1800 years before Islam but you Anatolis could never rule Iran except some parts of north of Iran for a very short time. Btw Ottoman rulers don't share blood with your Anatoli people. It's not wrong to say you Anatoli people are ruled by turk tribes for 700 years and your religion and language is changed. You share blood with Greeks and Armenians a thousand times more than turco mongol people...
> 
> All of your proud is fake. You Anatolis have no proud.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't hate you Anatolis and I even feel close to you because you have close DNA with Iranians.
> 
> DNA halougrous of Turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279891


poor guy i never thought u will sing so low 


about your clam about language and genetic BS 

if we were just a few people than how we able to change the language of much large ethnic ?? it's like saying few hundred and thousand Syrians change the language of sweden 

about genetic do u have a genetic simple of a oghuz turk from 1000 years ago ?? if yes show it to me the pic u put there is nothing i can bring websites which tells turkmens and armenians come from same genetic group beside if it's come to genetics u persians dont have a common genetics even in iran not to mention one of your doctors says iranians are not from aryans and they are native to the pro iranian people in other words he said u are all arabs / indians 

about the pic of average people of turkey and whatever u put here i have tons of pic of eastern turkmens and people of turkey which shows how genetically we are close to each other i have show it @Sinan and @rmi5 i cant put them here there are a lot of turkmens studying in turkey and we never realized they are even not turkish ! so stop putting bs in here u have nothing to say u just run on berserk trolling ( and ofc this is not the first time i have experience it )


----------



## Daneshmand

Unseen images of the 1953 Iran coup – in pictures | World news | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaikaus

Iran destroys Israel's Haifa and Tel aviv (from 5:40):

excuse me imama khameni but i dotn speak farsi


----------



## Madali

kaikaus said:


> i remember this thread.
> i've been here before.good thread neverthe less,thread so chill i can't read
> cux farsi farsi everywhere -_-
> 
> 
> damn you have hip hop in iran?
> no metal music?
> heavy metal?
> loud guitars,crushing solos,crushing drums?



This is my website, you can find lots of rock and Iranian metal
Iranian Rock - Home

I'm not much fan of metal anymore (loved it when I was a teen) but I enjoy the album Shekaf from Mad Metal

Shekaf - Mad Metal



Daneshmand said:


> Unseen images of the 1953 Iran coup – in pictures | World news | The Guardian



You know, I'm not a fan of the communication, but man, I wonder how many times in our history the Iranian communists put in the effort to initiate a change and were backstabbed.

P.S. fck the Shah. Seriously, what a frigging weasel.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

asena_great said:


> hahahha thats is your proof for a lie u said here ??? or exiting from the cave u hide yourself is so scary ?
> 
> what connections nadir and Safavid have with cyrus ?? and plz dont lecture me about my people's history and Heritage
> 
> 
> nadir and iran lover ??? are u insane ? iran born after ww1 before that there was no iran what are u talking about ??
> and about ottomans , nadir was loved when he served as commander who seek revenge his king and queen but when nadir usurp the kingship from safavid and forcefully tried to bring back the ex safavid kingdom to Sunnism he was truly hated by most of his allies that is why in all of his short rule he feared treason and he made close relations with ottomans
> 
> when turkmen army defeat the ottomans near Baghdad there was chieftain named allah yar beg of gereily he killed topal pasha of ottoman empire in single combat , he took the head to nadir but nadir get furious on him he return the body with full respect to ottoman empire
> 
> 
> i already answer this
> 
> quote yes but not saying lies


Nadir didn't usurp Safavid , he united the country after the Afghan Invasion , there was no Safavide dynasty at the time.

about Sunni and Shia , honnestly he didn't care about that , he only wanted to control the sources of power in the country andhe wanted to control the shia clerics that have been gained a lot of power at the time of safavide and if sunni clerics gained such power he would have deal with them too.



TurAr said:


> Irani face:





That's Fatima which is more known as Anis-Al-Dola , She is descended from Georgians who have been displaced and had to migrate to Iran and Live in Mazandaran at the time of Safavid dynasty so she is not a good representation of Irani face.

but honestly she is a woman that have my respect and if the rest of the women of Qajar Harems were like her then we have another opinion about that useless dynasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rahi2357

Madali said:


> This is my website, you can find lots of rock and Iranian metal
> Iranian Rock - Home


Wow , Thanks . Hey , You should add " The Casualty Process " band .












BTW , What happened to Hypernova? No new songs . Disbanded ? They were really rocking .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

rahi2357 said:


> Wow , Thanks . Hey , You should add " The Casualty Process " band .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW , What happened to Hypernova? No new songs . Disbanded ? They were really rocking .



I'll add the causality process but to be honest, I'm just good at starting web projects, not maintaining them. I get bored fast.

I didnt really like hypernova because i dont like iranian rock beingdone in english. If i wanted an english rock band, there are thousands of good ones already for me to listen to.

Anyway, i think the lead singer of hypernova is King Raam, i think i have his solo album on the site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Madali said:


> I didnt really like hypernova because i dont like iranian rock beingdone in english. If i wanted an english rock band, there are thousands of good ones already for me to listen to.


You are right .Most of them can't even pronounce correctly .But i just liked Hypernova's style some years ago . Yes Raam, the lead vocalist is living in tehran now .The rest of group joined yellow dogs band i think . BTW that's a pretty good website  . I bookmarked it .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

A candid talk at University of Denver. Very interesting to note that they have absolutely no way out of the mess without Iran. But still they want to avoid, contain and even destroy Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

«SRISAT» ماهواره آوانگارد ایرانی که پوستی چون نسل آینده آیفون دارد +عکس


حمایت شاه سعودی از کشتار مسلمانان نیجریه


----------



## scythian500

سرنوشت نماینده‌ای که رابطه اردوغان با داعش را فاش کرد


----------



## scythian500

کسی می تونه یه چکیده از این مطلب در بخش های تک بذاره؟ ممنون میشم

«SRISAT» ماهواره آوانگارد ایرانی که پوستی چون نسل آینده آیفون دارد +عکس


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> What do you expect bro?
> Soal injast ke ishoon vaghean nemidoonan ba ye raneshgar e gaz e sard e chand kilooyi nemishe yek mahvare ro az Leo be Geo enteghaal dad ? yani India gel lagad mikard ke PSLV o GLSV saakht ?
> *motasefane dar bakhshe faza faghat be janbeye tablighaat tavajoh shode .* che niazi hast ke hanooz ye mahvareye 200 kiloyi nafrestadim bala biaym ensaan ro dar yek safar e zir madaari partab konim ? olaviat ba kodooom hast? noghaate madaari iran ke ghablan reserve shode bood rooz be rooz az dast mire . ba'd az saakhtan e launch pad e simorgh dar semnan taaze be in natije residand ke bayad paaygah e fazaayi dar chahbahar jonobitarin noghteye keshvar baashe chon harchi be ostova nazdiktar bashi SLV payload e bishtari mitoune haml kone ... chi begam dadash ke chize ziadi vaase goftan nist hamechiz khod vaazehe...



Na faghat dar faza dar hameyeh bakhsha. Motasefaneh ma dar hich reshteh elmi ya sana'ti harfi barayeh goftan nadarim. Hamon dar daheh 60 khodeh masoolin fahmidan keh artesh beh zereh ehtiaj dareh, hata yeh dava ham dashtan keh artesh tankasha bedeh beh sepah, badesh artesh vasateh jang goft ageh in chand ta tank ro az ma begirin, artesh ta'atil misheh. Mibini in vasateh jangeha. In harfa ro ham man nemigam, mohsen rezai gofteh, keh khodesh yeh tarafeh dava boodeh. 

Hala fast forward kon 30 saal jelo, alan artesh migeh ma T-90 mikhaim keh hamon improved T-72 hastesh. Chera? chonkeh ma'alom shod keh sana'at keshvar, elm keshvar va sakhtar eghtesadi keshvar tavanaye tolid chand hezar tank modern keh albateh na, hata ba technology 50 saal pish ra ham nadareh. 

Faza keh kheili dooreh. Noghtehai fazai ro keh dadim beh Arabestan va Faranse, Alhamdolellah.

Chand hafteh pish dashtan dava mikardan keh zemestoon emsaal sardtar az saalhai digast ya na. Ina daneshmandai keshvar ma hastan. Hata babahai ina to Oropa va Amrika keh elm Weather Forecasting ro ebda' kardan, in chenin poz va edai nadaran.

Bebin to Esfehan chi shod. Akhlagh pezeshki zireh soval raft. Rabeteh pezeshk va mariz zir soval raft. Ma to hameh zamineha moshkel darim. Ey kash faghat faza bood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uhuhu

like_a_boss said:


> کشورهای دنیا در چارچوب قدرت 3 نوع انتخاب سیاسی دارن: 1- حفظ وضع موجود 2-افزایش قدرت 3-نمایش قدرت
> ایران و ترکیه نوع دوم را انتخاب کردن و کشورهایی که سیاست افزایش قدرت دنبال می کنند به دنبال بازسازی شکوه وعظمت گذشته خود و جبران شکست های جنگی واعمال قرارداد های تحمیلی که باعث از دست دادن سرزمین شده هستند و همیشه میگن توزیع قدرت در جهان نا عادلانه است.
> این نوع سیاست مخالف سیاست کشورهای پر قدرت است. عناصر تشکیل دهنده قدرت چند مورد هست که راحت ترین و سریع ترین آن افزایش قدرت نظامی است.برای همین ایران رفت دنبال برنامه هسته ای که در زمان شاه از طریق نزدیکی به غرب بود که آخرش دیدیم چی شد. تا زمانی که شما دنبال رو سیاست غربی ها باشی میشی متحدشون وقتی سیاست مستقل را انتخاب می کنی میشی عنصر نامطلوب و میان امنیت رو از کشورت می گیرن
> و شما نمی تونی با تکنولوژی غربی واسه غربی ها شاخ و شونه بکشی واشتباه 30 سال پیش شاه و الان اردوغان داره انجام میده
> وشما میبینی که هیچ وقت آمریکا با کشورهایی مثل کره جنوبی اندونزی مالزی و... مشکل نداره چون اونا سیاست حفظ وضع موجود انتخاب کردن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اولویت اول سیاست مداران امنیت دوم امنیت و سومم امنیت هستش اقتصاد بعد از این میاد و ایران 30 سال در وضعیت تحریم بود و هر لحظه ممکن بود جنگ بشه و تا وقتی که امنیت نباشه سرمایه گذار خارجی نمیاد در این کشور ریسک کن ه
> قضیه فلسطین و سوریه هم افزایش عمق ژئوپولیتیک ایران است که به جای اینکه تو مرزهامون با دشمن بجنگیم نزدیک مرزهای دشمن می جنگیم به همین سادگی



بابت تاخیر پیش آمده عذر می خوام.
به نظرم این چهارچوب قدرتی که گفتید و کشورهای انتخاب می کنند به این شکل نیست. این 3 انتخاب در ادامه ی یکدیگر هستند.
تمام کشورها و دولتها خواستار قدرت بیشتر هستند . دولتها دارای قدرتهای مختلف هستند پس با توجه به قدرتشان سیاستشان را جلو می برند.این به انتخاب بر مکی گردد. بلکه راه افرایش قدرت کلا همین است.
کشورهای شرق آسیایی که نام بردید اگر حمایت آمریکا از آنان برداشته شود کلا موجودیتشان از بین می رود و این مربوط به انتخاب حفظ وضع موجود نمی شود. همین کشورها برای بقایشان زیر چتر آمریکا قرار دارند و اقدام به افزایش قدرت خود می کنند. کره روز به روز بیشتر صنعتی می شود.

اتفاقا زمان شاه سیاست بهتری دنبال شد.
اگر ما خواستار قدرت سیاسی و نظامی هستیم. باید اقتصاد خوبی داشته باشیم. یعنی پول!
این اقتصاد به چندین عامل بر می گردد. می توان آن را صنعتی کرد یا خدماتی.
که باز این اقتصاد در ارتباط مستقیم با سیاست انتخابی ما می باشد.
کسی که می خواهد وارد نبرد با قدرتهای بزرگ شود باید ابتدا خوب ورزیده شود و آموزش ببیند. زمانی که کشوری توان صنعتی ندارد. توان علمی ندارد. توان اقتصادی ندارد. نباید با این قدرتهای سرشاخ شود. بلکه باید با ارتباط با کشورهای مختلف اقدام به قویتر شدن نماید. 
اینکه همان اول کار با غربی ها سرشاخ شویم نتیجه اش می شود اینی که الان ایران هست.
چند ماجراجویی که با پول نفت صورت می گیرد و با سرکیسه شدن آن، مصادف است با نابودی کشور.
الان اکثر توانی که ما داریم همه میراث زمان شاه است و سیاستهای آن دوران که با رابطه ی درست ایجاد به زیرساختها کرد.
یکی می تواند به مانند اعراب شود. کسی هم ممکن است مانند شاه شود که اقدام به ساخت زیرساخت صنعتی و انتقال فناوری در کنار خرید می کرد.

وقتی در دنیا هیچ اعتباری نداری کسی در اینجا سرمایه گذاری نمیکند. زمان شاه هم در این مملکت امنیت بر قرار بود.
پس از اعتبار و امنیت. مسئله بر می گردد به مدیریت اقتصادی که آن هم در اینجا فاجعست. کلی نهاد وسازمان مالیات نمی دهند. سازمانی نظامی به همه ی بخشها چنگ انداخته است و از همه باج می خواهد برای سرمایه گذاریشان. اسکله های مخصوص به خود خارج از کنترل دولت دارد.

قضیه فلسطین و دشمنی با اسراییل هیچ ارتباطی به ایران ندارد. این دشمنی ساخته شده و تحمیل شده به اسراییل از طرف حکومت ایران است. ولا هیچ مشکلی با اسراییل وجود نداشته است و در حکومت پس از انقلاب بوده است که ادعای نابودی اسرایل را مطرح کرده اند. حتی چندباری اسراییل در همان سالهای نخست سعی بر ارتباط و فهمیدن قضیه داشت که متوجه دشمنی بی منطق طرف مقابل شد.

حتی از نظر مسلمانی هم ما نباید کاسه داغ تراز آش باشیم. این مشکلی بین اعراب و آنها می باشد. نه اینکه آنها مشکلی ندارند و ما از این سر خاورمیانه کاسه داغ تر از آش شده ایم. ما زمانی می توانیم تنها کمک کنیم که مسلمانان همان منطقه از ما درخواست کنند. نه اینکه ما کشور خود را به فنا دهیم، امنیتش را به خطر اندازیم. منافع ملی را سالهای طولانی بر باد دهیم برای آنها؟
ولو اینکه این قضیه برای فلسطینی ها هم نیست بلکه دستاویزی برای آن گروه قدرت حاکمه در ایران است تا بی لیاقتی ها را به گردن آنها بیاندازند و از این سفره بیشتر برای خود بردارند و بر گردن مردم سوار شوند.
اگر اسراییل و آمریکایی نباشد این فجایع پیش امده و مشکلات شدید را به گردن چه کسی بیاندازند؟

اگر می خواهیم بسط قدرت دهیم. راهش ساختن اصولی اقتصاد با استفاده از تمام ظرفیتهای موجود است. اقتصاد موتور هر ماشین جنگی هست.
هیچ قدرتی یهو با کله شقی و دشمنی با همه تبدیل به قدرت نشده است.
آلمان نازی از روز اول دشمنی نداشت. بلکه با ارتباط با همه از جمله آمریکا و روسیه و انگلیس و فرانسه بازسازی کرد و تبدیل به قدرت شد. وامهای آمریکا، انتقال تکنولوژیها در کنار تلاش داخلی آنها باعث ظهور قدرت نازی ها بود.
سخنرانی های هیتلر سالهای پیش از جنگ را ببینید چگونه با همه دنیا از در دوستی در آمده بود.
اما زمانی که به توان بالا رسید دست به پیشبرد اهداف خارجی خود کرد.

بی خردی جمهوری اسلامی بالاخره کار دست این مرز و بوم می دهد.
همین الانش فاجعه از سرتاسر آن می بارد. نه صنعتی، نه توسعه انسانی، نه اقتصادی... مردمش هم، هم پای کشورهای جنگ زده افغانستان و سوریه پناهجو هستند!


----------



## Aramagedon

Man diruz ye thread az in maghale zadam amma chon tush harf az selahe hasteyi zade shode baade chand saat pakesh kardam.


> *Iran, Missiles, and Nuclear Weapons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Anthony H. Cordesman
> 
> DEC 9, 2015.
> 
> In practice, Iran is revealing a fact that was inherent in the JCPOA nuclear agreement negotiations, and was openly revealed during their course. It was clear that the United States tried to put limits on Iran’s missile activities in the JCPOA and Iran refused. As a result, the United States and other members of the JCPOA chose to focus on an agreement that clearly forbade Iran from actually deploying a nuclear warhead, from getting the design and manufacturing capability to produce any nuclear weapon, and inspection provisions and controls on procurement that would prevent Iran – or at least limit it – from getting a reliable warhead.
> 
> Iran never accepted the limits placed upon its missile programs by earlier UN resolutions like UNSC 1929. Iran did make it clear in accepting the JCPOA that it would proceed with its ballistic and nuclear missile developments and deployments regardless of the UN, and other interpretations of UNSC 2231, and there has not been any meaningful prospect that it will not continue to steadily improve its missile forces and ability to strike at long ranges.
> 
> This is why the UNSC resolution passed on July 15, 2015 was less binding, and only called for Iran “not to undertake any activity related to ballistic missiles designed to be capable of delivering nuclear weapons, including launches using such ballistic missile technology” for eight years following the JCPOA agreement and a favorable IAEA report on the possible military dimensions of Iran’s programs.
> 
> *Iran’s Current Range of Tests and High Range-Payload Missiles*
> 
> What does count, however, are Iran’s future actions, and Iran has recently conducted a number of missile tests that will enhance its future capability to use missiles to deliver a nuclear weapon, as well as the fact Iran already has a range of missiles that can deliver any half-way efficient fission implosion weapon.
> 
> *The Ghadir-110 and Other Recent Tests*
> 
> The new Iranian test of a Ghadr-110, an upgrade version of the Shahab-3 missile, seems to have been held on November 21st near Chabahar, a port near Iran’s border with Pakistan. The real-world performance capabilities of the Ghadr/Ghadir and Shahab-3 cannot be determined from unclassified data and the range is determined by the exact weight of the warhead and cannot be determined from any unclassified range report based on a nominal “guesstimate” of warhead weight.
> 
> There seems to be little doubt, however, that the Ghadir-110, however, is a liquid-fueled missile with potential nuclear nuclear delivery capability. The Ghadir-110’s maximum range is sometimes “guestimated” at around 1,700-1,950 kilometers with a nominal 800-kilogram warhead.
> 
> The Ghadir is also only one of Iran’s recent missile activities. On October 10, 2015, Iran televised the launch of another ballistic missile called the Emad, that Iran’s Minister of Defense, Hossein Dehghan, said was, “able to strike targets with a high level of precision and completely destroy them…the first long-range missile of the Islamic Republic of Iran that can be controlled until the very moment it hits the target." Other claims indicated that it had anti-missile missile countermeasures.
> 
> At the same time, Iran has also made major efforts to improve the accuracy of its shorter-range missiles, and retrofits improved guidance to older systems like its Fateh 110 and versions with built-in guidance like the Fateh 110-D1. On August 22, 2015, Iran also announced a new version of the Fateh called the Fatheh-313 which it claimed was more accurate and increased the Fateh’s range from 200 kilometers to 500 kilometers. The test of the Emad may, therefore, be more of a sign that Iran is focusing on deploying the kind of conventionally armed precision guided missiles that can be lethal against point military and infrastructure targets than that it is going nuclear.
> 
> The key problem in enforcing the JCPOA and judging this aspect of Iran’s missile programs is that only fully reliable technical intelligence on the specific payload actually deployed can reveal what the Ghadir, Emad, or any similar ballistic missile, is carrying. In most cases, the same outside warhead shape can be used for nuclear and conventional warheads, and Iran has already shown it deploys missiles with different and evolving warhead shapes. Moreover, Iran increasingly is deploying ballistic missiles with warheads that separate from the body, and this means warheads can be covertly swapped with minimum risk of detection.
> 
> *Iran’s Cruise Missiles and UAVs*
> 
> The same basic uncertainties apply to Iran’s cruise missiles, which have the added advantage that a low, slow flier is a far more efficient way to disseminate a biological and chemical payload than a ballistic missile, a nuclear armed cruise missile is even harder to detect and target than a mobile ballistic missile, and a combined cruise and ballistic missile nuclear threat both greatly complicates missile defense and any form of preventive/preemptive strike on Iran’s missile forces.
> 
> Iran has already shown it has cruise missiles and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) that could carry a nuclear weapon moderate distances, although the data on such systems are even more uncertain than for ballistic missiles.
> 
> Iran has also had ample opportunity to develop long-range. Nuclear-armed missiles. Ukrainian officials revealed in 2005 that Iran had made illegal purchases of 12 Kh-55 Soviet cruise missiles in 2001, and China had bought six. These were very long-range missiles designed to carry nuclear warheads, although the missiles Iran and China acquired did not have nuclear warheads.
> 
> In March 2015, Iran displayed a cruise missile called the Soumar that appeared very similar to the KH-55. It is far from clear that Iran has the technology to achieve motors with the same ranges, even through reverse engineering, or the ability to achieve the same low warhead weights. Nevertheless, the Iranian press briefings on the missile indicate that it had a similar range of 2,500 kilometers. Iran also has a new long-range anti-ship cruise missile with the same name as the Ghadir that shows both its progress in this area and has some potential to be nuclear armed.
> 
> *Iran’s Existing Nuclear Capable Missiles*
> 
> Iran also has a number of missiles that are already deployed or under advanced development that can almost certainly carry nuclear weapons. Its Shahab-3 and a range of variants has a maximum range “guestimated” at around 1,300 to 2,500 kilometers with a nominal 800-1,200 kilogram warhead. Iran has a solid fuel missile under development that is usually called the Seiji, and whose maximum range is “guestimated” at around 2,000 kilometers.
> 
> Its proven and deployed shorter-range systems include the Shahab 1 (maximum range “guestimated” at around 385 kilometers with a nominal 985 kilogram warhead) and Shahab 2 (maximum range “guestimated” at around 500 kilometers with a nominal 775 kilogram warhead). It should be stressed, however, that actual range will be determined by the actual warhead, and differences of even 20-40 kilograms in warhead weight have a significant impact on actual range.
> 
> All these uncertainties aside, one thing is clear. Regardless of whether these missiles carry conventional warheads for years to come, they can be quickly adapted to carry a nuclear warhead once Iran is confident in its nuclear weapons designs. Moreover, the UN never addressed cruise missiles, and Iran is developing cruise missiles that can potentially deliver nuclear weapons over a substantial distance.
> 
> *Other Trends in Longer Range Systems*
> 
> Iran has other developments underway which need careful consideration. Iran is developing a space program whose boosters can potentially deliver missiles much longer ranges, and Iran is reported to be developing a Shahab 4 with maximum range that is sometimes “guestimated” at around 2,000-4,000 kilometers.
> 
> U.S. intelligence is reporting that Iran may be developing an ICBM – although James R. Clapper, the U.S. Director of National Intelligence did not repeat past statements that Iran might have such efforts underway, and gave a much more qualified assessment of Iran in his annual global threat assessment on February 26, 2015:
> 
> We continue to assess that Iran’s overarching strategic goals of enhancing its security, prestige, and regional influence have led it to pursue capabilities to meet its civilian goals and give it the ability to build missile-deliverable nuclear weapons, if it chooses to do so. We do not know whether Iran will eventually decide to build nuclear weapons
> 
> We also continue to assess that Iran does not face any insurmountable technical barriers to producing a nuclear weapon, making Iran’s political will the central issue. However, Iranian implementation of the Joint Plan of Action (JPOA) has at least temporarily inhibited further progress in its uranium enrichment and plutonium production capabilities and effectively eliminated Iran’s stockpile of 20 percent enriched uranium. The agreement has also enhanced the transparency of Iran’s nuclear activities, mainly through improved International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) access and earlier warning of any effort to make material for nuclear weapons using its safeguarded facilities.
> 
> We judge that Tehran would choose ballistic missiles as its preferred method of delivering nuclear weapons, if it builds them. Iran’s ballistic missiles are inherently capable of delivering WMD, and Tehran already has the largest Inventory of ballistic missiles in the Middle East. Iran’s progress on space launch vehicles — along with its desire to deter the United States and its allies, provides Tehran with the means and motivation to develop longer- range missiles, including intercontinental ballistic missiles (ICBMs).
> 
> …The Islamic Republic of Iran is an ongoing threat to US national interests because of its support to the Asad regime in Syria, promulgation of anti-Israeli policies, development of advanced military capabilities, and pursuit of its nuclear program.
> 
> President Ruhani—a longstanding member of the regime establishment—will not depart from Iran’s national security objectives of protecting the regime and enhancing Iranian influence abroad, even while attempting different approaches to achieve these goals. He requires Supreme Leader Khamenei’s support to continue engagement with the West, moderate foreign policy, and ease social restrictions within Iran.
> 
> Iran possesses a substantial inventory of theater ballistic missiles capable of reaching as far as some areas of southeastern Europe. Tehran is developing increasingly sophisticated missiles and improving the range and accuracy of its other missile systems. Iran is also acquiring advanced naval and aerospace capabilities, including naval mines, small but capable submarines, coastal defense cruise missile batteries, attack craft, anti-ship missiles, and armed unmanned aerial vehicles. (http://www.dni.gov/files/documents/Unclassified_2015_ATA_SFR_SASC_FINAL.... .)
> 
> Moreover, U.S. Secretary of Defense, Ash Carter, testified to Congress in July 2015 that this was only a possibility and that, ““I wouldn’t rule out that in 10 years, Iran could progress to an ICBM.” Admiral William Gortney, chief of Northern Command, answered a question for the record from a March 19 congressional hearing by saying, “Iran will not be able to deploy an operational ICBM until later this decade at the earliest.” (see Greg Thielman, “It’s Official: There Will Be No Iranian ICBM in 2015, ”The National Interest, November 25, 2015,http://nationalinterest.org/feature/its-official-there-will-be-no-irania... .)
> 
> *What Kind of Missile Does it Take to Deliver a Nuclear Warhead?*
> 
> There is no clear basis for assessing the size and weight of a warhead with a nuclear weapon, but it takes roughly 300 kilograms of high explosive warhead to have moderate effectiveness against a point targets in a missile with excellent accuracy and reliability. It takes closer to 1,000 kilograms of high explosive to produce a significant effect as more than a terror weapon against even an area target given the limited reliability and accuracy of most of Iran’s current ballistic missiles.
> 
> As is discussed shortly, there is no current way to predict how small a nuclear warhead Iran could develop or take the risk of deploying – particularly without an actual fissile test of the nuclear weapon it carried and extensive tests of the warhead capability. Nuclear missile warheads have been under development for a long, long time, however, it seems likely that Iran will have picked up a considerable amount of design data from other countries.
> 
> The unclassified history of U.S. nuclear weapons designs shows that modern designs can be very light –although Iran would probably want a much more robust and reliable design than the most advanced warheads. A summary chronology is available atList of All U.S. Nuclear Weapons. This chronology does have significant uncertainty in terms of the precise numbers involved, but the broad patterns it reveals are almost certainly accurate and make it clear that virtually all Iranian ballistic missiles – as well as many of the cruise missile and UAV designs it clams to have under development, have the range-payload to carry a nuclear weapon.
> 
> It indicates that the United States first experimented with early fission missile warhead designs weighing as much as 2,700 kilograms. However, this was in the late 1940s and the first years of the 1950s.
> 
> The earliest functional U.S. tactical nuclear warheads – for systems like the Regulus and Matador in the early 1950s – only weighed around 1,200 kilograms and this was back in the early 1950s. By the mid-1950s, warhead designs -- for Talos -- were down to around 420 kilograms, the United States was deploying nuclear artillery shells with “warhead” weights of around 390 kilograms. Thermonuclear warheads remained much heavier, but even two-megaton warheads were down to around 1,270 kilograms by the 1960s.
> 
> By the early to mid-1960s, even variable yield boosted fission warheads were down to 200-225 kilograms, and the United States was experimenting with a nuclear warhead for the Hawk and GAR-8 air defense missiles with weights of only 34 to 40 kilograms. The United States was deploying variable warheads for MADM and Little John of 69 to 160 kilograms. The Honest John warhead weighed around 428 kilograms and the Pershing only 185 kilograms. By the late 1960s, even MRV 200 kiloton weapons were down to 120 kilograms each, and 1 megaton Minuteman RVs were down to 250 kilograms.
> 
> By the late 1980s and early 1990s – when U.S. tactical missile programs ended – warhead weights were down to 175 kilograms for the GLCM and 400 kilograms for the complex Pershing II. Artillery shell designs were down to 43 kilograms.
> 
> Even allowing for all of the uncertainties in both these U.S. numbers and the complete lack of any specifics on how far Iran has gotten in weapons design and its access to the designs of other countries, it seems likely that Iran could covertly get to the 300 kilogram level of warhead design over the next five to eight years, and have reasonable confidence in a 1,000 kilogram design. Any actual underground test would probably allow Iran to have reasonable confidence in a significantly lower weight design.
> 
> It should be stressed, however, that these estimates are not based on any knowledge of how well Iran has done in reducing the overall weight of reentry vehicles, the additional weight of guidance packages, ensuring warhead stability and reliability, adding any safety or fail-safe design features, issues with warhead separation, and a host of other real-world issues.
> 
> Iran, Missiles, and Nuclear Weapons | Center for Strategic and International Studies


___

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5431597/5-رویدادی-که-سالی-پر-از-ناکامی-و-شکست-برای-ریاض-رقم-زدند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ سرکوب دانشجویان در حرکت به سمت کاخ اردوغان

*Current Iranian holders of "Stars of Shame"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

زنده به گور کردن دوباره دختران در عربستان؟


----------



## Juicer

با امضای اوباما، محدودیت‌های ضد ایرانی ویزای آمریکا به قانون تبدیل شد - سایت خبری تحلیلی تابناك|اخبار ایران و جهان|TABNAK

حسن فاجعه ای بود که مردم خودشون برای این کشور رقم زدنش ...


----------



## scythian500




----------



## Juicer

تحلیل های بعضی از کاربران در مورد این تحریم جدید آمریکا در سایت فارس نیوز

http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13940928001690


....صنعت گردشگری ما رو کلا از بیخ و بن تحریم کرد رفت پی کارش بعد میگه این تحریم نیست
به نظرتون یه فرانسوی بین سفر به ایران و آمریکا کدوم رو انتخاب میکنه؟ایتالیایی ها چی؟ آلمانی ها و اون سی و اندی کشور دیگه چی؟
نکنه فکر کردی میان ایران بعد حاضر میشن پشت ویزای امریکا بمونن....


... .... امریکا به یک شکل دیگر می خواهد جلوی ورود سرمایه گذار به ایران را بگیرد برای همین یک قانونی را طراحی کرده که سرمایه گذاران اروپایی بین ایران و امریکا یکی را انتخاب کنند . ....

اوباما با تایید محدودیت های ویزای امریکا دقیقا *مردم ایران و تمام ایرانی تبارهای کل جهان رو تحت فشار گذاشته* نه دولت و یا به قول خودش حکومت جمهوری اسلامی رو...حقیقتش من فکر میکردم اوباما انسان عاقلیه اما با این تصمیمش اون هم در این شرایط جدید، خلافش رو ثابت کرد.


*با این تصمیم،اصولا اگر امیدی به دوران پسا تحریم و حضور سرماهٔ و متخصصان اروپایی، ژاپنی ، کره‌ای و.... بود، حالا دیگر باید فراموش شود*....کسانی‌ که در سطح جهانی‌ تجارت و سرمایه گذاری میکنند می‌دانند که هیچ بازرگان و حتی شهروند عادی این کشورها ، حاضر نیستند که دسترسی‌ آسان و بدون ویزا به بازار بزرگ آمریکا را با سفر به ایران بابت چانه زدن با مثلا مسئولین خودرو سازی ایران به خطر بیندازد....در ۲۰۱۵ در بازار آمریکا ۱۷.۵ میلیون ماشین به ارزش ۴۶۷ میلیارد دلار، یعنی‌ ۲۰ برابر کّل صادرات نفت ایران، فروش رفته...حالا کدام بازرگان ژاپنی، کره‌ای ، آلمانی‌ و... حاضر است سهم خود را در آن بازار، با مثلا بازار واردات ماشین ایران که به زحمت به یک میلیارد دلار می‌رسد ،و با توجه به قیمت نفت حتی حداکثر ۵۰۰ میلیون دلار، به خطر بیندازد؟!​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

عکس/ادامه درگیری‌های داخلی ترکیه به بهانه پ‌ک‌ک


----------



## Aramagedon

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/511259/فتنه-جدید-ترکیه-و-سعودی-در-راه-است

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/511207/داور-ایرانی-گل-اشتباه-مسی-را-قبول-کرد-عکس


من قبلنا زیاد مشرق نیوز رو دنبال نمیکردم اما الان یه چند وقتیه خبراش رو میخونم و باید بگم فوق‌العادس. علاوه بر مشرق نیوز اینها هم خیلی خوبن :


بهترین و جذاب چیزها توش وجود داره:

خبرگزاری باشگاه خبرنگاران | آخرین اخبار ایران و جهان


هر چی که فکر کنی توش هست:

بولتن نیوز | bultannews.com


تحلیل های سیاسیش فوق العادس:

پایگاه تحلیلی خبری 598

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*جزئیات ترور سمیر قنطار 

در حمله موشکی رژیم صهیونیستی که با جنگنده‌های اف 15 اسرائیلی صورت گرفت، ساختمان محل استقرار سمیر قنطار با 4 تن مواد منفجره که از طریق 4 موشک هوشمند رژیم صهیونیستی هدف قرار گرفته بود، به صورت کامل تخریب شد. بلدوزرها و کارشناسان امنیتی و پزشکی سوریه بعد از بررسی‌های انجام شده پیکر شهید سمیر قنطار رهبر کمیته‌های مردمی در جولان آزاد شده را از زیر چندین تن آوار خارج کردند. دو شهید دیگر نیز در کنار وی قرار داشتند که محمد نعسو و فرحان شعلا هستند. 

دو جنگنده اف 15 رژیم صهیونیستی وابسته به ناوگان 69 هوایی رژیم صهیونیستی از فاصله دور اقدام به پرتاب موشک‌ها به سمت این منزل مسکونی کردند. این هواپیماها از پایگاه هتساریم واقع در جنوب فلسطین اشغالی به پرواز درآمده و مسیر شمالی را طی کردند.دیده‌بان‌های ارتش سوریه در نزدیکی دریاچه طبریا آن ها را رصد کردند که بدون ورود به خطوط آتش بس در منطقه جولان 4 موشک هوشمند بالدار از نوع اسپایس 2000 را شلیک کردند. این موشک‌ها 90 کیلومتر مسافت بین دریاچه طبریا را طی کردند تا اینکه در ساعت 10 و 15 دقیقه جمعه شب ، ساختمان سنگی سفید رنگ در جرمانا را منهدم کردند. 

منابع مطلع سوری عنوان کردند که رادارهای سوریه موشک های سلیک شده را تنها در فاصله 15 کیلومتری هدف شناسایی کرده اند. اگر این روایت درست باشد، باید گفت تحولی تاکتیکی در عرصه درگیری‌ها بین رژیم صهیونیستی و نیروهای مقاومت شکل گرفته است ، به گونه‌ای که رژیم اسرائیل برای اولین بار اقدام به موشک باران هوایی مناطق سوریه از آسمان سرزمین‌های اشغالی در 90 کیلومتری مناطق هدف کرده و حریم هوایی طرف مقابل را از طریق جنگنده‌های خود نقض نکرده است. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Juicer said:


> تحلیل های بعضی از کاربران در مورد این تحریم جدید آمریکا در سایت فارس نیوز
> 
> برجام نقض شد؟ اوباما قانون محدودیت صدور روادید برای مسافران ایران را امضا کرد
> 
> 
> ....صنعت گردشگری ما رو کلا از بیخ و بن تحریم کرد رفت پی کارش بعد میگه این تحریم نیست
> به نظرتون یه فرانسوی بین سفر به ایران و آمریکا کدوم رو انتخاب میکنه؟ایتالیایی ها چی؟ آلمانی ها و اون سی و اندی کشور دیگه چی؟
> نکنه فکر کردی میان ایران بعد حاضر میشن پشت ویزای امریکا بمونن....
> 
> 
> ... .... امریکا به یک شکل دیگر می خواهد جلوی ورود سرمایه گذار به ایران را بگیرد برای همین یک قانونی را طراحی کرده که سرمایه گذاران اروپایی بین ایران و امریکا یکی را انتخاب کنند . ....
> 
> اوباما با تایید محدودیت های ویزای امریکا دقیقا *مردم ایران و تمام ایرانی تبارهای کل جهان رو تحت فشار گذاشته* نه دولت و یا به قول خودش حکومت جمهوری اسلامی رو...حقیقتش من فکر میکردم اوباما انسان عاقلیه اما با این تصمیمش اون هم در این شرایط جدید، خلافش رو ثابت کرد.
> 
> 
> *با این تصمیم،اصولا اگر امیدی به دوران پسا تحریم و حضور سرماهٔ و متخصصان اروپایی، ژاپنی ، کره‌ای و.... بود، حالا دیگر باید فراموش شود*....کسانی‌ که در سطح جهانی‌ تجارت و سرمایه گذاری میکنند می‌دانند که هیچ بازرگان و حتی شهروند عادی این کشورها ، حاضر نیستند که دسترسی‌ آسان و بدون ویزا به بازار بزرگ آمریکا را با سفر به ایران بابت چانه زدن با مثلا مسئولین خودرو سازی ایران به خطر بیندازد....در ۲۰۱۵ در بازار آمریکا ۱۷.۵ میلیون ماشین به ارزش ۴۶۷ میلیارد دلار، یعنی‌ ۲۰ برابر کّل صادرات نفت ایران، فروش رفته...حالا کدام بازرگان ژاپنی، کره‌ای ، آلمانی‌ و... حاضر است سهم خود را در آن بازار، با مثلا بازار واردات ماشین ایران که به زحمت به یک میلیارد دلار می‌رسد ،و با توجه به قیمت نفت حتی حداکثر ۵۰۰ میلیون دلار، به خطر بیندازد؟!​


دنیا رو آب ببره بعضی ها رو خواب میبره
ولی اینبار در خواب هاشون غرق خواهند شد


----------



## Daneshmand

Yeki bood, yeki nabood, donya hamash khakestari bood: Seymour M. Hersh · Military to Military: US intelligence sharing in the Syrian war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*از قران به نیزه کردن یاران معاویه تا سیاست همسویی ترکیه با رژیم صهیونیستی*

دیگر قرآنهایی که در دستان اردوغان برافراشته می شود پیامی جز فریب مردم ندارد. این سیاستها هم همان سیاستهایی است که در تاریخ اسلام بارها اتفاق افتاده است. بامداد روز پنج شنبه سیزدهم ربیع الاول ــ یا ماه صفر ــ سال 38 هجری، سپاه امام علی علیه السلام با نیرنگ بی‌سابقه‌ای رو به رو شد. سپاه شام طبق دستور عمرو عاص قرآن‌ها را بر نوک نیزه‌ها بستند و قرآن بزرگ دمشق را نیز به کمک ده نفر به هوا بردند.
گروه بین الملل: هیچ کس تعجب نکرد وقتی دولت ترکیه در زمانی که از لشگر کشی به خاک عراق دفاع می کرد و می خواست به هر شکلی که شده ارتش اشغالگرش را در خاک عراق نگاه دارد به یکباره دست دوستی را که با رژیم صهیونیستی داده بود محکمتر از همیشه بگیرد و حتی خون هزاران فلسطینی و شهروند ترکیه ای را که در موضوع ارسال کمک به غزه به دست صهیونیستها به شهادت رسیده بودند در مقابل پول بفروشد و از عادی سازی روابط با غاصبان قدس بگوید.





به گزارش خبرنگار بولتن نیوز، در چند روز گذشته خبری مبنی بر توافق رژیم صهیونیستی و دولت ترکیه در رسانه های دو طرف منتشر شد که موجب واکنش همه دلسوزان جهان اسلام شد. در همین راستا بنیاد حقوق بشر و کمک های بشردوستانه ترکیه و بانی اعزام کشتی کمک رسانی مرمره آبی به غزه در بیانیه ای توافق آنکارا و تل آویو برای آشتی را محکوم و آنرا اقدامی به ضرر مردم منطقه ارزیابی کرد.
در این بیانیه که روز جمعه از سوی رسانه ها منتشر شد، بنیاد حقوق بشر و کمکهای بشردوستانه ترکیه اعلام کرد که در صورت امضاء توافقنامه یاد شده مردم ترکیه ، فلسطینی ها و کل منطقه خاور میانه متضرر خواهند شد.
یک مقام وزارت خارجه ترکیه پنجشنبه شب ، توافق ترکیه و رژیم صهیونیستی را برای آشتی و حل و فصل اختلافات ناشی از حمله نظامیان صهیونیست به کاروان کمک های بشردوستانه برای غزه ، تایید کرد.
وی گفت: ترکیه و اسرائیل درباره آشتی به توافق رسیدند و در چند روز آینده در این مورد توافقنامه ای به امضا خواهد رسید.
رسانه های رژیم صهیونیستی نیز از توافق طرفین برای عادی سازی روابط خبر دادند.
بانی اعزام کشتی کمک رسانی به غزه در بیانیه خود با محکوم کردن این توافق، افزود: هرگونه توافقی با رژیم صهیونیستی را پیش از آن که محاصره غزه پایان یابد قبول ندارد و برای خاتمه محاصره غزه به مبارزات خود ادامه خواهد داد.
رجب طیب اردوغان رئیس جمهوری ترکیه نیز چند روز پیش گفته بود که آشتی ترکیه با رژیم صهیونیستی به نفع هر دو طرف و به سود منطقه خواهد بود.
در حمله نیروهای صهیونیست به کشتی مرمره آبی که حامل کمک های بشردوستانه به مردم غزه بود ، 9 شهروند ترکیه کشته و شماری زخمی شدند.
ترکیه خواهان عذرخواهی رژیم صهیونیستی ، پرداخت غرامت و لغو محاصره غزه شده بود. اما امروز می بینیم رجب طیب اردوغان که هرازچندگاهی قرآن بدست در رسانه ها ظاهر می شود از بهبود روابط با این رژیم صهیونیستی می گوید. ترکیه که بازگشت به منطقه را براساس سیاست حمایت از اخوانی ها در منطقه قرار داده بود از همان ابتدا کوشید خود را به عنوان رهبر جهان اسلام مطرح کند.
وقتی هم کشتی مرمره آبی از ترکیه راه افتاد مردم ترکیه و همه جهان بر این عقیده بودند که دولت ترکیه با شکست در استراتژی ورود به اتحادیه اروپا قصددارد به دامن مردم مسلمان منطقه بازگردد اما بعد از گذشت چد سال اکنون روشن شده است این سیاست تنها برای فریب مردم منطقه بوده است.
دشمنی با صهیونیستها نیز در آن موقع برای آغاز ورود ترکیه به دنیای جهان اسلام بود. غربیها و آمریکاییها و حتی صهیونیستها بعد از شکست سیاستهای عربستان سعودی در میان کشورهای اسلامی با حمایت از سیاستهای ترکیه کوشیدند نمونه ترکیه ای اسلامی را در منطقه رواج دهند تا آنچه را که عربستان نتوانسته بود محقق کند ترکیه محقق کند وبه عبارت بهتر سدی بزرگ در مقابل نفوذ رو به گسترش جایگاه ایران در جهان اسلام ایجاد کند.ولی از مشک همان طراود که در اوست.




سیاست وقت ترکیه که با هیاهوی بزرگ رسانه ای همراه بود با توافق این کشور با رژیم صهیونیستی نشان از یک واقعیت مهم دارد و آن هم این است که ترکیه به اسلام تنها به عنوان یک ابزار برای گسترش نفوذش نگاه می کند و اسلام به عنوان بخشی از استراتژی و هویت دولت این کشور درنیامده است.
ترکیه امروز که همزمان با گسترش همکاریها با رژیم صهیونیستی و آمریکا با عراق به سوی تنش می رود و در عمق خاک عراق لشگرکشی می کند تنش زایی را با کشورهای همسایه در سرلوحه کار خود قرار داده است .
از سوی دیگر دستور آمریکا به عقب نشینی ترکیه از خاک عراق و اطاعت از این دستور توسط ترکیه در شرایطی که بسیاری از کشورهای اسلامی از این کشور خواسته بودند نیروهایش را از خاک عراق فرابخواند اما توجهی به این خواسته ها نکرد حاوی پیامی مهم بودو آن اینکه ترکیه در منطقه تنها ابزاری در دستان آمریکاییها و رژیم صهیونیستی برای تنش زایی است و منافع جهان اسلام در استراتژی خارجی این کشور جایگاهی ندارد.
همزمان باید افزود این اقدام ترکیه جایگاه بین المللی این کشور را در منطقه بشدت کاسته است. سیاستهای غلط ترکیه در حمایت از گروههای تندرو و تکفیری از یک سو و همزمان تنش زایی با کشورهای مسلمان منطقه و بهبود روابط با رژیم صهیونیستی امروز یک چهره نامطلوب از اردوغان درست کرده است .
ترکیه که با اعتقاد کارشناسان سیاسی با لشگر کشی به خاک عراق شکست دیگری در سیاست خارجی خود رقم زده است امروز با نزدیک شدن به رژیم غاصب صهیونیستی چوب حراج برای ادعای وااسلامای خود زد.
البته طبیعی است کشورهای مسلمانی که اساس سیاستهای خود را براساس خواسته های جامعه مسلمان خود طراحی نمی کنند بسان عروسکی در دستان دشمنان جهان اسلام به رقص واداشته می شوند.
ترجیح منافع جهان اسلام امروز نیازمند هزینه زیادی است که اصولا کشورهایی چون عربستان سعودی دیروز وترکیه امروز حاضر به پرداخت آن نیستند چون بنیاد استراتژی خود را بر حفظ قدرت گذاشته اند. امروز کشتار صدها هزار مسلمان سوریه ای و عراقی توجه سردمداران حزب عدالت و توسعه را جلب نمی کند و در روزگاری که مردم این کشور نیازمند کمک و حمایت هستند داعش و جبهه النصره را به جان آنها می اندازند. شاید راه به بیراه بردیم چرا که نمی توان از کشوری که خون ریخته جوانانش را در کمک به مردم مبارز غزه نادیده می گیرد و دست دوستی با رژیمی غاصب می دهد توقع داشته باشیم.
بله دیگر قرآنهایی که در دستان اردوغان برافراشته می شود پیامی جز فریب مردم ندارد. این سیاستها هم همان سیاستهایی است که در تاریخ اسلام بارها اتفاق افتاده است. بامداد روز پنج شنبه سیزدهم ربیع الاول ــ یا ماه صفر ــ سال 38 هجری، سپاه امام علی علیه السلام با نیرنگ بی‌سابقه‌ای رو به رو شد. سپاه شام طبق دستور عمرو عاص قرآن‌ها را بر نوک نیزه‌ها بستند و قرآن بزرگ دمشق را نیز به کمک ده نفر به هوا بردند.




آن‌گاه همگی یکصدا شعار سر دادند که:« حکم میان ما و شما کتاب خداست.»
گوش‌های سپاه عراق (سپاه امام علی علیه السلام) متوجه فریادها شد و چشم‌هایشان به نوک نیزه‌ها افتاد. از سپاه شام، جز شعارها و فریادهای ترحم انگیز چیزی شنیده نمی‌شد. همگی می‌گفتند:« ای مردم، به خاطر خدا، مراعات زنان و دخترانتان را بکنید. غیر از شامیان چه کسی از مرزهای شام پاسداری خواهد کرد و غیر از عراقیان چه کسی از مرزهای عراق حفاظت خواهد نمود؟»
منظره غم‌انگیز قرآن‌ها و ناله‌های جانسوز، عقل و هوش را از سر بسیاری از سربازان امام علیه السلام ربود. آنها که تا ساعاتی پیش در یک قدمی پیروزی کامل قرار داشتند، همچون افسون شدگان بر جای خود میخکوب شدند؛ آن‌قدر که حتی روشنگری شیرمردانی چون عدی بن حاتم و مالک اشتر و عمرو بن حمق و از همه مهم‌تر ارشادات خود امام علی علیه السلام نیز در آن‌ها تأثیری نداشت.
جمعیت 20 هزار نفری سپاه عراق در حالی که در پوششی از زره‌های آهنی فرو رفته بودند، شمشیر در دست داشتند و پیشانی‌هاشان از شدت سجده پینه بسته بود، رودرروی امام علی قرار گرفتند و وی را به جای «یا امیرالمؤمنین» به «یا علی» خطاب کردند:« یا علی! دعوت آنها را بپذیر و گرنه تو را می‌کشیم، همچنان که عثمان را کشتیم. به خدا سوگند اگر دعوت آنان را اجابت نکنی تو را می‌کشیم.»
فرمانده‌ای که تا دیروز، همه گوش به فرمانش بودند، اکنون کارش به جایی رسیده بود که به او دستور تسلیم و پذیرش صلح تحمیلی می‌‌دادند.
آیا واقعا تاریخ جهان اسلام تکرار می شود؟​


----------



## Daneshmand

@rahi2357 

SpaceX rocket in historic vertical landing - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/511850/شباهت-عجیب-سخنان-اردوغان-و-صدام

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/511882/فرار-به-جلوی-داود-اوغلو-در-مناقشه-با-کرملین


----------



## The Last of us

@LegionnairE

Can't reply in your section due to the ban. Anyway, what are you blabbing about kid? Your don't have a proper UAV industry. You import so many components for your system, like recently:

http://www.militaryaerospace.com/articles/2015/09/uav-embedded-computing.html

seriously man, you people import and assemble. That's it. You can't even make a mission computer? 

It seems Turkey is also purchasing Iranian uavs now:
Iran sells Turkey domestically-produced drones - AzerNews

As for your ballistic missiles, what ballistic missiles? Only ones you have are some repainted, short ranged Chinese missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> @LegionnairE
> 
> Can't reply in your section due to the ban. Anyway, what are you blabbing about kid? Your jokers don't have a proper UAV industry. You import so many components from your system, like recently:
> 
> http://www.militaryaerospace.com/articles/2015/09/uav-embedded-computing.html
> 
> seriously man, you people import and assemble. That's it. You can't even make a mission computer?
> 
> It seems Turkey is also purchasing Iranian uav:
> Iran sells Turkey domestically-produced drones - AzerNews
> 
> As for your ballistic missiles, what ballistic missiles? Only ones you have are some repainted, short ranged Chinese missiles


kid? who do you think you're talking to?


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> kid? who do you think you're talking to?


Crying kid?


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Crying kid?


very classy

now go home with your %100 iranian made jets with their F5 engines 

sore *** losers


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> very classy
> 
> now go home with your %100 iranian made jets with their F5 engines
> 
> sore *** losers



Kid, if anyone here is sore I think it is obvious who it is


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Kid, if anyone here is sore I think it is obvious who it is


BEHOLD!

1970 is COMING!







 %100 iranian

totally not an American target drone 

fucking clowns


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> BEHOLD!
> 
> 1970 is COMING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %100 iranian
> 
> totally not an American target drone
> 
> fucking clowns




But from your military own exhibition, apparently turks are also developing a system like karrar 






Epic fail!

Also, what American target drone? What drugs are you on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> But from your military own exhibition, apparently turks are also developing a system like karrar
> 
> Also, what American target drone? What drugs are you on?


Beechcraft MQM-107 Streaker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This one... you know the American target drone you attached a bomb to and called Karrar UCAV 






%100 iranian 
see those stupid americans? they are fooled by Iranian spy UCAV 
iran stronk!


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> Beechcraft MQM-107 Streaker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This one... you know the American target drone you attached a bomb to and called Karrar UCAV



It seems you're mentally retarded?

This:





And this:






Are not the same thing turk. Just because they have similar colour, it does not mean they are the same. 

Seems you turks are also trying to copy the Iranian in developing a karrar like system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> It seems you're mentally retarded?
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are not the same thing turk. Just because they have similar colour, it does not mean they are the same.


Yeah, and this:





is totally not this:





because of course it looks different from outside... it's narrow

Because Iranian technology 


The Last of us said:


> Seems you turks are also trying to copy the Iranian in developing a karrar like system.


Sure, because Iran made the first target drone of the world...
And when Turkey develops a target drone it's copying Iranian technology

oh wait

no?


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> Yeah, and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is totally not this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because of course it looks different from outside... it's narrow
> 
> Because Iranian technology



It seems you have totally lost it kid. You're only making it worst for yourself with all these brain farts. 
I would call you a donkey, but that would be insults to donkeys frankly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> It seems you have totally lost it kid. You're only making it worst for yourself with all these brain farts.
> I would call you a donkey, but that would be insults to donkeys frankly


It's okay, I didn't expect you to understand either 

Iran stronk!


----------



## BordoEnes

The Last of us said:


> But from your military own exhibition, apparently turks are also developing a system like karrar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic fail!
> 
> Also, what American target drone? What drugs are you on?



Thats actually a high speed targeting drone. Its target practice...

Request Rejected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

BordoEnes said:


> Thats actually a high speed targeting drone. Its target practice...
> 
> Request Rejected


Bullshit  it's a copy of Karrar UCAV

Turks trying to clone superior Iranian technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

BordoEnes said:


> Thats actually a high speed targeting drone. Its target practice...
> 
> Request Rejected



Karrar can also be and was used in many occasion for target practise, however, it was also used in multiple occasions in actually dropping small smart bombs as well.



LegionnairE said:


> Bullshit  it's a copy of Karrar UCAV
> 
> Turks trying to clone superior Iranian technology



Seriously kid, given the brain farts you've had in this thread alone, I would go and hide if I were you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Seriously kid, given the brain farts you've had in this thread alone, I would go and hide if I were you


me brain small me not understand me stupid like donkey

%9999 Iranian made zulfiqar tank !
Iran Army modern tanks; nightmare for aggressors | Islamic Invitation Turkey

Whoah...





*Totally not amateur civilian instruments!*




*Totally not F5's GE engine! *

%1000000 iranian technology!!

I bet petty Turkey tries to copy this


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> me brain small me not understand me stupid like donkey
> 
> %9999 Iranian made zulfiqar tank !
> Iran Army modern tanks; nightmare for aggressors | Islamic Invitation Turkey
> 
> Whoah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Totally not amateur civilian instruments!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Totally not F5's GE engine! *
> 
> %1000000 iranian technology!!




I wish Zulfiqar was as indigenous as your K-2 oops sorry altay tank 
Also, the only thing you can do is keep posting random pictures. You don't actually have the mental capability to use worlds. Posting photos of mockups etc will not do anything here to hide your brain farts. How many times do you need to get owned? 

You keep talking about F-5 engine. Can turkey produce anything close to J-85?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> I wish Zulfiqar was as indigenous as your K-2 oops sorry altay tank
> Also, the only thing you can do is keep posting random pictures. You don't actually have the mental capability to use worlds. Posting photos of mockups etc will not do anything here.
> 
> You keep talking about F-5 engine. Can turkey produce anything close to J-85?


another %1000000000000 Iranian plane






totally not F5


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> another %1000000000000 Iranian plane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally not F5



But here is the thing kid, this is still much more than anything turkey can produce. Can Turkey produce any such planes? Or are you waiting to see what the South Koreans or Italians will give you?


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> But here is the thing kid, this is still much more than anything turkey can produce. Can Turkey produce any such planes? Or are you waiting to see what the South Koreans will give you?


here's the thing fucking retard... just because we don't put a second stabiliser on an F5 doesn't mean we can't

It's because we're not sore *** clowns like you, we produce F35 parts instead of making a joke out of ourselves with 1960s American junk


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> here's the thing fucking retard... just because we don't put a second stabiliser on an F5 doesn't mean we can't
> 
> It's because we're not sore *** clowns like you, we produce F35 parts instead of making a joke out of ourselves with 1960s American junk



Those 1960's junk is something you are decades away from being able to produce. You jokers have been allowed by the Americans to produce one part of the F-35 with their technology which they gave to turks, you think that means you can produce planes? 
You can't even produce a helicopter dude. Assembling an Italian heli at home is not producing a heli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Those 1960's junk is something you are decades away from being able to produce. You jokers have been allowed by the Americans to produce one part of the F-35 with their technology which they gave to turks, you think that means you can produce planes?
> You can't even produce a helicopter dude. Assembling an Italian heli at home is not producing a heli.


Highly advanced composite parts.

This could be made by a car mechanic in Turkey:







Everybody outside Iran laughed at this


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> Highly advanced composite parts.
> 
> This could be made by a car mechanic in Turkey:



Those highly 'advanced' parts are being made with American technology. As I said, you jokers are just an import and assembly state. Like the Italian A-129, German subs etc etc. You can keep posting pics of that mockup of the jet dude, if it makes you feel better. In reality, turkey is just a client state and a beggar for technology and nothing more. If you weren't part of NATO, you could be another saudi arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Those highly 'advanced' parts are being made with American technology. As I said, you jokers are just an import state, you can only assembly. Like the Italian A-129, German subs etc etc. You can keep posting pics of that mockup of a jet dude, if it makes you feel better. In reality, turkey is just a client state and nothing more. If you weren't part of NATO, you could be another saudi arabia


We got more money out of producing F35 parts than the money we'll pay for 100 F35s

F35 has more Turkish made parts than this fucking joke has Iranian parts:


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> We got more money out of producing F35 parts than the money we'll pay for 100 F35s
> 
> F35 has more Turkish made parts than this fucking joke has Iranian parts:



This F-5 was actually made by Iran, everything about it was made by Iran, you clown, even its landing gear.





Turkey could not produce jack without American technology. You jokers can't even produce a mission computer for your UAV and have to import that


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> This F-5 was actually made by Iran, everything about it was made by Iran, you clown, even its landing gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey could not produce jack without American technology. You jokers can't even produce a mission computer for your UAV and have to import that


So what? Turkey produced F16s for years, instead of stealing technology and reverse engineering it we did it in legal ways by buying the licence.


I've suffered your idiocy for enough. I've got shit to do. Stop quoting me.

What kind of retard says "This F5 was made by Iran" and then continues to say "Turkey couldn't do jack without American technology"

you fucking moron, this is what you made "without" American technology and already half of it is American

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> So what? Turkey produced F16s for years, instead of stealing technology and reverse engineering it we did it in legal ways by buying the licence.
> 
> 
> I've suffered your idiocy for enough. I've got shit to do. Stop quoting me.



Are you a moron? Assembling something like turkey does is nothing compared to reverse engineering and producing it. You obviously don't have a clue what you're blabbing about. reverse engineering can even sometimes be more difficult than producing something from scratch.


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Are you a moron? Assembling something like turkey does is nothing compared to reverse engineering and producing it. You obviously don't have a clue what you're blabbing about.


assembled with most parts produced in Turkey


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> assembled with most parts produced in Turkey



This is BS. You could not produce even a screw of it without American tech transfer.


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> This is BS. You could not produce even a screw of it without American tech transfer.


what do you think TEI has been doing in 80ies?

They were producing the GE F110 engine. That's what they do.


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> What kind of retard says "This F5 was made by Iran" and then continues to say "Turkey couldn't do jack without American technology"
> 
> you fucking moron, this is what you made "without" American technology and already half of it is American



Moron, just because it was designed in the US, it does not means the F-5's being made in Iran are not made by Iran. No one claims the F-5 is Iranian design, but it is still being made fully by Iran, unless you imbeciles want to claim the US is helping Iran build them. Difference between Iran and turkey is that turkey just assembles.



LegionnairE said:


> what do you think TEI has been doing in 80ies?
> 
> They were producing the GE F110 engine. That's what they do.



You people are even more brainwashed than I thought. You think you have the technology to make jet engines? You can't even make a gas turbine 
You were at best assembling. that's it. Do you understand this or do you need more help?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Moron, just because it was designed in the US, it does not means the F-5's being made in Iran are not made by Iran. No one claims the F-5 is Iranian design, but it is still being made fully by Iran, unless you imbeciles want to Iran the US is helping Iran build them. Difference between Iran and turkey is that turkey just assembles.
> 
> 
> 
> You people are even more brainwashed than I thought. You think you have the technology to make jet engines? You can't even make a gas turbine
> You were at best assembling. that's it. Do you understand this or do you need more help?







TEI > TEI Hakkında > Tarihçe
TEI > Products & Services > Part and Module Manufacturing > Engine Programs


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> TEI > TEI Hakkında > Tarihçe



Why are you showing me some assembly plant? It seems your brain does not understand what assembly means? turkey can just assembly, that's all. you could not produce any parts of it without tech transfer from USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Why are you showing my some assembly plant? It seems your brain does not understand what assembly means?


production, dimwit


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> production, dimwit





Man you people seriously are brainwashed. Okay kid, yes Turkey could produce F-16 and even produce its engine 
You jokers could not even produce a screw of it. All you see is just assembly and nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Man you people seriously are brainwashed. Okay kid, yet Turkey could produce F-16 and even produce its engine
> You jokers could not even produce a screw of it.


@SOHEIL explain to this retard... I'm fucking tired


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> @SOHEIL explain to this retard... I'm fucking tired



Only a moron believes turkey could produce F-16 and its engines on its own kid. A country that cannot even produce a gas turbine think it can produce turbofan engine of the F-16. You need to understand what assembling is. That's all Turkey did. Even if turkey did produce anything, it was via TOT from usa. However, even then, There is 0% chance turkey could produce the engines on its own. You do not have the capability to produce the needed alloys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Only a moron believes turkey could produce F-16 and its engines on its own kid. A country that cannot even produce a gas turbine think it can produce turbofan engine of the F-16. You need to understand what assembling is. That's all Turkey did. Even if turkey did produce anything, it was via TOT from us. However, eve then, There is 0% chance turkey could produce the engines on its own. You do not have the capability to produce the needed alloys.


I'm tired okay? F5 is %100 iranian and Turkey is getting technology transfer from US... you're right. Shut up


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> I'm tired okay? F5 is %100 iranian and Turkey is getting technology transfer from US... you're right. Shut up



Next time don't talk about Iran then I wont have to make you cry like a little kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Next time don't talk about Iran then I wont have to make you cry like a little kid.


how can someone be this retarded?

I'm bored of talking to a moron who can't understand the concept of a licence production

I don't have to teach you anything, you can live and die with your stupid misconceptions.


----------



## MertKaan

The Last of us said:


> I wish Zulfiqar was as indigenous as your K-2 oops sorry altay tank


Lol iranian toy boy you speak about this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> how can someone be this retarded?
> 
> I'm bored of talking to a moron who can't understand the concept of a licence production
> 
> I don't have to teach you anything, you can live and die with your stupid misconceptions.



You challenge my intellect yet you actually believe turks could produce a jet engine for F-16.
I said this before, turks could not produce a screw of it on their own and if they did, it was with American technology. Licensed production will obviously involve American technology in producing it. But even then, only small parts would have been made whilst rest like engine etc came from US. Not everyone is so retarded to believe a nation which cannot even produce a gas turbine can produce turbofan for F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> You challenge my intellect yet you actually believe turks could produce a jet engine for F-16.
> I said this before, turks could not produce a screw of it on their own and if they did, it was with American technology. Licensed production will obviously involve American technology in producing it. But even then, only small parts would have been made whilst rest like engine etc came from US. Not everyone is so retarded to believe a nation which cannot even produce a gas turbine can produce turbofan for F-16.


I don't challenge your intellect, I deny existence of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> I don't challenge your intellect, I deny existence of it



Given your comments in this thread such as comparing karrar to the American UAV and claiming turks can produce F-16 jet engines etc, you should really not even talk about intellect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

LegionnairE said:


> @SOHEIL explain to this retard... I'm fucking tired


Well he is raising very Good points . instead of name calling and shitting all over this thread , act civil and reply in good manners . 

"A country that cannot even produce a gas turbine think it can produce turbofan engine of the F-16"

this is what he said . and what did you reply ? with another name calling BS .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

haman10 said:


> Well he is raising very Good points . instead of name calling and shitting all over this thread , act civil and reply in good manners .
> 
> "A country that cannot even produce a gas turbine think it can produce turbofan engine of the F-16"
> 
> this is what he said . and what did you reply ? with another name calling BS .


I've no fucking clue what gas trubines he's talking about

he also said "Turkey can't even produce a screw of F16" I don't have to respond to every bullshit that comes out of his mouth. I already took him more seriously than he deserves.


----------



## The Last of us

@haman10

How's everything going Doc? Been a while 
I've a got a few weeks off university for their Christmas break they have here. Sadly I 've had a cold for the past 2 days so I can't properly enjoy the break so far  How's life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

The Last of us said:


> @haman10
> 
> How's everything going Doc? Been a while
> I've a got a few weeks off university for their Christmas break they have here. Sadly I 've had a cold for the past 2 days so I can't properly enjoy the break so far  How's life?


Everythings good doctor joon  thanks for asking .

truth be told , i'm on pediatric's rotation and i thought i'd love it , but i don't  its horrifying ....

hows everything with you ? besides university i mean .

Caught a cold huh ? i feel you . they can ruin your entire holiday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

haman10 said:


> Everythings good doctor joon  thanks for asking .
> 
> truth be told , i'm on pediatric's rotation and i thought i'd love it , but i don't  its horrifying ....
> 
> hows everything with you ? besides university i mean .
> 
> Caught a cold huh ? i feel you . they can ruin your entire holiday



 Don't like working with kids? I don't blame you. I think the community doctors have the easiest job in medicine, we call them GP's here.
Things are going okay dadash, but now adays I barley have time to do anything else other than uni. 

@scythian500 Dadash, how are you doing? I have not spoken to you in a while also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

LegionnairE said:


> assembled with most parts produced in Turkey


Don't embarrass yourself anymore kiddow... Turkey is a good Assemble state only comparing to Egypt and Lybia... Even a tiny mini-state like Qatar can buy F-35s by licking somebody's assses all the time, selling your principles for gay agenda... Even Bahrain can ask Western tech holders to come to their land, start an assembly and assemble some Airbuses!!

UAE set up plants in their mini -state and claim to be an space power today! But this really makes them a bigshot!? No... They are an ugly, deformed version of Turkish science and industry... 

You better deal with it... No matter what Iran is building, it is dangerous coz it is produced %100 locally... Turkey being an assemble state has nothing to be proud of.. At least in Science and tech and military stuff... Turkey has so much more to be proud of... like a gay state where gays and lesbians are supported by law... or to be proud of your intimate relationship with Israel... Although I gotta admit it dude... you got nice jeans...



The Last of us said:


> Don't like working with kids? I don't blame you. I think the community doctors have the easiest job in medicine, we call them GP's here.
> Things are going okay dadash, but now adays I barley have time to do anything else other than uni.
> 
> @scythian500 Dadash, how are you doing? I have not spoken to you in a while also.


a little busy but zire saye shoma va digar bozorg varan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

scythian500 said:


> Don't embarrass yourself anymore kiddow... Turkey is a good Assemble state only comparing to Egypt and Lybia... Even a tiny mini-state like Qatar can buy F-35s by licking somebody's assses all the time, selling your principles for gay agenda... Even Bahrain can ask Western tech holders to come to their land, start an assembly and assemble some Airbuses!!
> 
> UAE set up plants in their mini -state and claim to be an space power today! But this really makes them a bigshot!? No... They are an ugly, deformed version of Turkish science and industry...
> 
> You better deal with it... No matter what Iran is building, it is dangerous coz it is produced %100 locally... Turkey being an assemble state has nothing to be proud of.. At least in Science and tech and military stuff... Turkey has so much more to be proud of... like a gay state where gays and lesbians are supported by law... or to be proud of your intimate relationship with Israel... Although I gotta admit it dude... you got nice jeans...
> 
> 
> a little busy but zire saye shoma va digar bozorg varan


lol typical


muslim, ignorant and homophobe  why do you hate gays man did they do something bad to you??


----------



## scythian500

LegionnairE said:


> lol typical
> 
> 
> muslim, ignorant and homophobe  why do you hate gays man did they do something bad to you??


It is like when you see a man in a restaurant that you are dinning with your love then somebody sits close to you and eats SHHHIT literally... what the poor guy did to you!! He is just eating shhhit... you must accept it... or worse respect it... or even worssser... promote it... or support it by law!!! Stop it kiddow... you European Christians never understand us MEstern Muslims!!


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> I wish Zulfiqar was as indigenous as your K-2 oops sorry altay tank



can you tell me how Altay is a copy of K-2? Turkey got tech transfer for the gun and that was it

Iran itself got many tech transfers throughout the decade.

and can you tell me what gun Zulfiqar uses ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

LegionnairE said:


> @SOHEIL explain to this retard... I'm fucking tired



Licence production...

Not sure about the engine...


----------



## LegionnairE

SOHEIL said:


> Licence production...
> 
> Not sure about the engine...


You can be sure just by going through TEI's website, which I already provided:
TEI > Products & Services > Engine Design and Product Development > Capabilities
and this is ALP aviation responsible for production of F135 parts
Alp Aviation - Capabilities

These are very simple things that could easily be found by googling TEI





TEI does produce F110 engines and they've been doing so ever since the F16 production line started in TAI.


scythian500 said:


> It is like when you see a man in a restaurant that you are dinning with your love then somebody sits close to you and eats SHHHIT literally... what the poor guy did to you!! He is just eating shhhit... you must accept it... or worse respect it... or even worssser... promote it... or support it by law!!! Stop it kiddow... you European Christians never understand us MEstern Muslims!!


sooooo.... a bunch of gays broke into your apartment and had sex in your living room and made you watch it?





Azeri440 said:


> and can you tell me what gun Zulfiqar uses ?


125mm smoothbore of the T72 

%110 iranian of course

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> You can be sure just by going through TEI's website, which I already provided:
> TEI > Products & Services > Engine Design and Product Development > Capabilities
> and this is ALP aviation responsible for production of F135 parts
> Alp Aviation - Capabilities
> 
> These are very simple things that could easily be found by googling TEI



These are nonesense which people like you believe. Turkey has no capability in producing such engines. As said for the millionth time now, you can at best assemble such a thing. Turkey does NOT have the capability to produce the needed alloys for making such engines. How dumb do you have to be to believe turks could produce this engine?



LegionnairE said:


> 125mm smoothbore of the T72
> 
> %110 iranian of course



Your statement is as valid as the one where you claimed turkey can produce the F-16 jet engines on its own 



Azeri440 said:


> can you tell me how Altay is a copy of K-2? Turkey got tech transfer for the gun and that was it
> 
> Iran itself got many tech transfers throughout the decade.
> 
> and can you tell me what gun Zulfiqar uses ?



Zulfiqar-3 uses an Iranian made gun. Do you have any evidence for the contrary?


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> These are nonesense with people like you believe. Turkey has no capability in producing such engines. As said for a million time now, you can at best assemble such a thing. Turkey does NOT have the capability to produce the needed alloys for making such engines. How dumb do you have to be to believe turks could produce this engine?
> 
> Your statement is as valid as the one where you claimed turkey can produce the F-16 jet engines on its own
> 
> Zulfiqar-3 uses an Iranian made gun. Do you have any evidence for the contrary?


I've given you links to the websites of the companies that made the production... I've given legit sources. @SOHEIL saw them.

Your source is of course your arse.

trusting their beliefs and discarding all evidence that goes against them is called "confirmational bias" in psychology. Religious people are masters of it  It works great when they want to deny evolution and climate change 

keep living the mullah dream my friend 

I've lived in a muslim majority country all my life... and I thought I've seen some pretty stupid individuals. 
But you Iranians give me hope for my country


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> I've given you links to the websites of the companies that made the production... I've given legit sources. @SOHEIL saw them.
> 
> Your source is of course your arse.



Your source does not provide a shred of evidence, not even an iota of turkey producing such a thing. Can you show the alloys turkey has developed used in the blades turbofan engine? This is not turkish sections dude where people blindly swallow the hose manure created by your people. Turkey can only assemble F-16 parts after the us has given you the technology to do so. On retards would actually believe turks could manufacture the f-16 engine on their own. Let me know when turkey has developed a turbine blade even for a gas turbine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> Zulfiqar-3 uses an Iranian made gun. Do you have any evidence for the contrary?



most sources suggest Iran uses a copy of 2A46 gun , is that true? 

its just to give a light that both tanks use foreign guns but both countries can produce the components without a problem.


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Your source does not provide a shred of evidence, not even an iota of turkey producing such a thing. Can you show the alloys turkey has developed used in the blades turbofan engine? This is not turkish sections dude where people blindly swallow the hose manure created by your people. Turkey can only assemble F-16 parts after the us has given you the technology to do so. On retards would actually believe turks could manufacture the f-16 engine on their own. Let me know when turkey has developed a turbine blade even for a gas turbine.


From 2008, on TEI's metallurgic capabilities:


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> most sources suggest Iran uses a copy of 2A46 gun , is that true?
> 
> its just to give a light that both tanks use foreign guns but both countries can produce the components without a problem.



The zulfiqar 1 and 2 used a foreign gun if I am not mistaken, but -3 uses a domestic gun. I am trying to find a source for it. There was a thread one it in the 'military photos' site but that site is gone. I remember they had a good pic from the gun.



LegionnairE said:


> From 2008, on TEI's metallurgic capabilities:



Show turkish turbine blades dude. Stop keep showing random sites which do not show any evidence.
Here look, these are Iranian turbine blades in the recent Russian airshow:






I can show you a million different example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

اینقدر بحث بی خود نکنید 

یکم غرور داشته باشید


----------



## TurAr

*https://www.f35.com/global/participation/turkey-industrial-participation*

*TURKEY*
*Industrial Participation*

In total for Lockheed Martin and Pratt & Whitney, F-35 Production Industrial Participation opportunities for Turkish companies are expected to reach more than $12 billion.

Below are details on the 10 Turkish companies who have supported the development and/or production of F-35 / F135.

• *Alp Aviation* has been supporting the program since 2004 and currently manufactures F-35 production airframe structure and assemblies, production landing gear components and over 100 F135 production engine parts to include titanium integrated blade rotors.
• *Aselsan* is developing manufacturing approaches for advanced optical components, which are part of the F-35 Electro Optical Targeting System. They are also working with Northrup Grumman on the F-35 CNI Avionic Interface Controller and will initiate full scale production activities in the near term.
• *Ayesas* currently is the sole source supplier for two major F-35 components – missile remote interface unit and the panoramic cockpit display.
• *Fokker Elmo* manufactures 40 percent of the F-35 Electrical Wiring & Interconnection System (EWIS) and will also deliver and support TAI with all center section wiring systems. Fokker Elmo is also developing the EWIS for the F135 engine, for which a major share is produced in Fokker Elmo Turkey in Izmir.
• *Havelsan* has been supporting the F-35 training systems since 2005. Additionally, Havelsan has been instrumental as the Turkish lead for developing the construct of the future Turkish F-35 Integrated Pilot and Maintenance Training Center (ITC) and associated training systems in Turkey.
• *Kale Aerospace* has been supporting the F-35 since 2005. In conjunction with Turkish Aerospace Industries, they manufacture and produce F-35 airframe structures and assemblies. Kale Aero also supports Heroux Devtek as the sole source supplier for all three variants landing gear up lock assemblies. Additionally, Kale Aerospace has also established a joint venture in Izmir with Pratt & Whitney and is manufacturing production hardware for the F135 engine.
• *MiKES* has supported the F-35 Program during SDD delivering F-35 aircraft components and assemblies for BAE Systems and Northrop Grumman
• *ROKETSAN* and *Tubitak-SAGE* are the Turkish joint leadership team who strategically manage the development, integration, and production of the advanced precision-guided Stand-off Missile (SOM-J) which will be carried internally on the 5th Generation F-35 aircraft. Additionally, Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control has partnered with Roketsan, through a teaming agreement, to jointly develop, produce, market and sell the advanced, precision guided Stand Off Missile – Joint Strike Fighter (SOM-J).
• T*urkish Aerospace Industries (TAI)* has been strategically supporting the F-35 Program since 2008. The company currently supplies production hardware that goes into every F-35 production aircraft. In conjunction with Northrup Grumman, TAI manufactures and assembles the center fuselages, produces composite skins and weapon bay doors, and manufactures fiber placement composite air inlet ducts. Additionally, TAI is strategically manufacturing 45 percent of the F-35’s including Air-to-Ground Pylons and adapters which is Alternate Mission Equipment (AME).

Additionally, Turkish Industry are going to have significant Industrial Participation role supporting Lockheed Martin and Pratt and Whitney for F-35 aircraft sustainment and F135 engine production and sustainment. Turkey has been given the approval to build its own F135 engines and was also selected to have the first European Regional F135 Engine depot overhaul capability. Both the engine production and overhaul will take place at the 1st HIBM in Eskisehir. Additionally, TAI has also been assigned to represent the organic depots of the Turkish Armed Forces within the Autonomic Logistic Global Sustainment (ALGS) system and Havelsan has been assigned as the Turkish Integrator for the National Integrated Training Center (ITC).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I see that the residents of the Mullah Wonderland running wild in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

TurAr said:


> *https://www.f35.com/global/participation/turkey-industrial-participation*
> 
> *TURKEY*
> *Industrial Participation*
> 
> In total for Lockheed Martin and Pratt & Whitney, F-35 Production Industrial Participation opportunities for Turkish companies are expected to reach more than $12 billion.
> 
> Below are details on the 10 Turkish companies who have supported the development and/or production of F-35 / F135.
> 
> • *Alp Aviation* has been supporting the program since 2004 and currently manufactures F-35 production airframe structure and assemblies, production landing gear components and over 100 F135 production engine parts to include titanium integrated blade rotors.
> • *Aselsan* is developing manufacturing approaches for advanced optical components, which are part of the F-35 Electro Optical Targeting System. They are also working with Northrup Grumman on the F-35 CNI Avionic Interface Controller and will initiate full scale production activities in the near term.
> • *Ayesas* currently is the sole source supplier for two major F-35 components – missile remote interface unit and the panoramic cockpit display.
> • *Fokker Elmo* manufactures 40 percent of the F-35 Electrical Wiring & Interconnection System (EWIS) and will also deliver and support TAI with all center section wiring systems. Fokker Elmo is also developing the EWIS for the F135 engine, for which a major share is produced in Fokker Elmo Turkey in Izmir.
> • *Havelsan* has been supporting the F-35 training systems since 2005. Additionally, Havelsan has been instrumental as the Turkish lead for developing the construct of the future Turkish F-35 Integrated Pilot and Maintenance Training Center (ITC) and associated training systems in Turkey.
> • *Kale Aerospace* has been supporting the F-35 since 2005. In conjunction with Turkish Aerospace Industries, they manufacture and produce F-35 airframe structures and assemblies. Kale Aero also supports Heroux Devtek as the sole source supplier for all three variants landing gear up lock assemblies. Additionally, Kale Aerospace has also established a joint venture in Izmir with Pratt & Whitney and is manufacturing production hardware for the F135 engine.
> • *MiKES* has supported the F-35 Program during SDD delivering F-35 aircraft components and assemblies for BAE Systems and Northrop Grumman
> • *ROKETSAN* and *Tubitak-SAGE* are the Turkish joint leadership team who strategically manage the development, integration, and production of the advanced precision-guided Stand-off Missile (SOM-J) which will be carried internally on the 5th Generation F-35 aircraft. Additionally, Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control has partnered with Roketsan, through a teaming agreement, to jointly develop, produce, market and sell the advanced, precision guided Stand Off Missile – Joint Strike Fighter (SOM-J).
> • T*urkish Aerospace Industries (TAI)* has been strategically supporting the F-35 Program since 2008. The company currently supplies production hardware that goes into every F-35 production aircraft. In conjunction with Northrup Grumman, TAI manufactures and assembles the center fuselages, produces composite skins and weapon bay doors, and manufactures fiber placement composite air inlet ducts. Additionally, TAI is strategically manufacturing 45 percent of the F-35’s including Air-to-Ground Pylons and adapters which is Alternate Mission Equipment (AME).
> 
> Additionally, Turkish Industry are going to have significant Industrial Participation role supporting Lockheed Martin and Pratt and Whitney for F-35 aircraft sustainment and F135 engine production and sustainment. Turkey has been given the approval to build its own F135 engines and was also selected to have the first European Regional F135 Engine depot overhaul capability. Both the engine production and overhaul will take place at the 1st HIBM in Eskisehir. Additionally, TAI has also been assigned to represent the organic depots of the Turkish Armed Forces within the Autonomic Logistic Global Sustainment (ALGS) system and Havelsan has been assigned as the Turkish Integrator for the National Integrated Training Center (ITC).



All this means is that turkey will be allowed to assemble and manfacture certain parts after given the tech by the US. Only retards believe turkey could produce something like the F135 engine  Even the likes of China have only barely managed to produce jet engines yet we're meant to believe, the turks which cannot even make a gas turbine can produce such a thing. Go back to sleep kid. This isn't Erdoginstan/ISISistan where turk manure propaganda is swallowed by fanboys like yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Wow . What's going on here ...







Daneshmand said:


> @rahi2357
> 
> SpaceX rocket in historic vertical landing - BBC News


It's amazing ! All rockets are either destroyed or lost after taking off. SpaceX can reuse its rockets now. Saves the cost of manufacturing new vehicles . Landing was magic . On solid ground . This is the future . And bad news for other launch providers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

The Last of us said:


> All this means is that turkey will be allowed to assemble and manfacture certain parts after given the tech by the US. Only retards believe turkey could produce something like the F135 engine  Even the likes of China have only barely managed to produce jet engines yet we're meant to believe, the turks which cannot even make a gas turbine can produce such a thing. Go back to sleep kid. This isn't Erdoginstan/ISISistan where turk manure propaganda is swallowed by fanboys like yourself.



How fvcking generous of them. Giving some of the most advanced techs to Turkey and lying about Turkey's industrial participation on their official website just to piss off the residents of the Mullah Wonderland. Seems legit 

Gathering and exporting billions of $ worth military tech just by being an assembly line would be harder than actually producing those techs. So you are exaggerating Turkey's capabilities but thanks I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

TurAr said:


> How fvcking generous of them. Giving some of the most advanced techs to Turkey and lying about Turkey's industrial participation on their official website just to piss off the residents of the Mullah Wonderland. Seems legit
> 
> Gathering and exporting billions of $ worth military tech just by being an assembly line would be harder than actually producing those techs. So you are exaggerating Turkey's capabilities but thanks I guess



That I suppose is one of the advantages of being a whore for the US and being part of NATO. 
The idea that your ISISistan could produce anything like a F-135 when you jokers can't even make a gas turbine blade or can't even build a mission computer for UAV etc etc is something only turk fanboys like you believe kid.

Next thing we know you will be claiming to have developed long range air defence, space launch vehicles etc etc as well. However having said that I much rather believe you jokers developed a SLV than believe you can manufacture a turbofan for fighter jets. In reality kid, if you weren't part of NATO, you would be even worst off than saudi arabia. All you have now is because daddy US and their European allies were kind enough to grant you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

The Last of us said:


> That I suppose is one of the advantages of being a whore for the US and being part of NATO.
> The idea that your ISISistan could produce anything like a F-135 when you jokers can't even make a gas turbine blade or can't even build a mission computer for UAV etc etc is something only turk fanboys like you believe kid.
> 
> Next thing we know you turds will be claiming to have developed long range air defence, space launch vehicles etc etc as well. However having said that I much rather believe you jokers developed a SLV than believe you can manufacture a turbofan for fighter jets. In reality kid, if you weren't part of NATO, you would be even worst off the saudi arabia. All you have now is because daddy US and their European allies were kind enough to grant you.
> 
> Seriously, how retarded can these erodogan/gollum worshippers get?



What's with all the insults bud? We are having a civilized conversation here 

On the contrary, according to your description it is the other way around: US, NATO, Korea, Italy and all the others have become Turkey's whores and transfering some of the most critical technology to Turkey just to piss some gypsies off in some isolated shthole.

What a great thing that would be though. Let the others make all the hard work for you and you just assemble away, making billions of dollars by exporting the technology on top of having one of the most advanced militaries in the World. That indeed would be an even bigger achivement than producing all those techs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> That I suppose is one of the advantages of being a whore for the US and being part of NATO.
> The idea that your ISISistan could produce anything like a F-135 when you jokers can't even make a gas turbine blade or can't even build a mission computer for UAV etc etc is something only turk fanboys like you believe kid.
> 
> Next thing we know you turds will be claiming to have developed long range air defence, space launch vehicles etc etc as well. However having said that I much rather believe you jokers developed a SLV than believe you can manufacture a turbofan for fighter jets. In reality kid, if you weren't part of NATO, you would be even worst off than saudi arabia. All you have now is because daddy US and their European allies were kind enough to grant you.
> 
> Seriously, how retarded can these erodogan/gollum worshippers get?


how stupid of Turkey... they can't even put a second stabiliser on F5 and call it an indigenous fighter 






bought the automated landing system of ANKA from outside because we obviously can't  
That's the only explaination right?


----------



## The Last of us

TurAr said:


> What's with all the insults bud? We are having a civilized conversation here
> 
> On the contrary, according to your description it is the other way around: US, NATO, Korea, Italy and all the others have become Turkey's whores and transfering some of the most critical technology to Turkey just to piss some gypsies off in some isolated shthole.
> 
> What a great thing that would be though. Let the others make all the hard work for you and you just assemble away, making billions of dollars by exporting the technology on top of having one of the most advanced militaries in the World. That indeed would be an even bigger achivement than producing all those techs.



Not really, you are NATO whores and will always be begging for their technology and that is the point. Just like you're begging for their airdefences to be transferred to your country. They let you manufacture some parts here and there and give you the technology to do so and you think that means what? that would manufacture the F-35 on your own? By the way, weren't you crying not long ago because the Americans were refusing to share the source codes of the F-16?

Your country will be nothing but a whore for NATO. It is clear as day dude, you have little actual indigenous capability. And as pointed our earlier, were it not for the Charity of NATO, you would be another saudi arabia if not worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

rahi2357 said:


> It's amazing ! All rockets are either destroyed or lost after taking off. SpaceX can reuse its rockets now. Saves the cost of manufacturing new vehicles . Landing was magic . On solid ground . This is the future . And bad news for other launch providers .


I think they could save a bit of fuel by deploying parachutes


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> how stupid of Turkey... they can't even put a second stabiliser on F5 and call it an indigenous fighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought the automated landing system of ANKA from outside because we obviously can't
> That's the only explaination right?




So you're running desperate and keep repeating your older comments?
I much prefer Iran actually producing a F-5 by itself than assemble a few parts after being given technology by the main designer of the plane I.e the US. Any country can do that kid. I wonder how long it would take turks to make something like a F-5 on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Not really, you whores will always be begging for their technology and that is the point. Just like you're begging for their airdefences to be transferred to your country. They let you manufacture some parts here and there and give you the technology to do so and you think that means what? that would manufacture the F-35 on your own? By the way, weren't you crying not long ago because the Americans were refusing to share the source codes of the F-16?
> 
> Your country will be nothing but a whore for NATO. It is clear as day dude, you have little actual indigenous capability. And as pointed our earlier, were it not for the Charity of NATO, you would be another saudi arabia if not worst.


they gave you little whores their F5s to play with  right?



The Last of us said:


> So you're running desperate and keep repeating your older comments?
> I much prefer Iran actually producing a F-5 by itself than assemble a few parts after being given technology by the main designer of the plane I.e the US. Any country can do that kid. I wonder how long it would take turks to make something like a F-5 on their own.


yeah total desperation... I'd go back and count how many times you said "Turkey can't even produce a screw" or "only a retard would believe that Turkey could produce jet engines" shit like that.

You're the parrot here. I've shown you countless sources for you to look up.


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> they gave you little whores their F5s to play with  right?



Iran purchased the planes in the 70's during the shah, purchasing planes did not make Iran a whore. You are part of NATO today are basically their little whores. Funny, their use you like their little bitches in NATO but they don't even let you in the EU despite your begging  You're like a dog to them, every now and then they throw you a bone/technology to keep you satisfied.



LegionnairE said:


> yeah total desperation... I'd go back and count how many times you said "Turkey can't even produce a screw" or "only a retard would believe that Turkey could produce jet engines" shit like that.
> 
> You're the parrot here. I've shown you countless sources for you to look up.



Yes, I can see the evidence your posted for your claims. Just some random sites which not a shred of evidence. You could not even show me a single pic of a turkish made turbine blade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Iran purchased the planes in the 70's during the shah, purchasing planes did not make Iran a whore. You are part of NATO today are basically their little whores. Funny, their use you like their little bitches in NATO but they don't even let you in the EU despite your begging  You're like a dog to them, every now and then they throw you a bone/technology to keep you satisfied.


Well, these "whores" are enough to shake down your pathetic military armed with 1970s technology.

all your F5s could do would be to be destroyed efficiently 

fucking garbage collectors


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> Well, these "whores" are enough to shake down your pathetic military armed with 1970s technology.



That 1970's military still has technology which you are decades behind. I wonder when turks will field anything close to an anti ship ballistic missile? Iran could smash your entire country and you would not even not even the ability to reply. Seriously, I think even 1% of Iranian rocket forces would paralyse your entire country. Turks could not do anything in retaliation except beg their NATO masters for help. Seriously, what could you even do?

You people had to beg Germany and your other masters to bring their patriots to defend you against war torn Syria  And lets not forget how your pathetic military still has not dealt with the PKK inside your own borders where not long ago you were getting raped by them daily whereas the Iranian counterparts to them i.e Pjak were raped long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> That 1970's military still has technology which you are decades behinds. I wonder when turks will field anything close to an anti ship ballistic missile? Iran could smash your entire country and you would not even not even the ability to reply. Seriously, I think even 1% of Iranian rocket forces would paralyse your entire country. Turks could not do anything in retaliation except beg their NATO masters for help.
> 
> You people had to beg Germany and your other masters to bring their patriots to defend you against war torn Syria  And lets not forget how your pathetic military still has not dealt with the PKK inside your own borders where not long ago you were getting raped by them daily whereas the Iranian counterparts to them i.e Pjak were raped long ago.


those missiles would be as effective as V2s were effective on England  150m CEPs lol 

unless of course you've used chemical weapons, in which case we'd respond with B61 nuclear weapons... yeah as I said... best thing you can do is to die efficiently


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> those missiles would be as effective as V2s were effective on England  150m CEPs lol
> 
> unless of course you've used chemical weapons, in which case we'd respond with B61 nuclear weapons... yeah as I said... best thing you can do is to die efficiently



Those missiles with 150m CEP are somehow good enough to be used as anti ships ballistic missile. I wonder why missile experts such as Uzi Rubin have so much respect for Iranian missile prowess?






Even the most primitive Iranian missiles would be enough to parayse Turkey, never mind the newer gen missiles.
And as I said the only thing you can do is beg your NATO masters for their help, nukes etc, after all, a whore is a whore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

The Last of us said:


> Not really, you are NATO whores and will always be begging for their technology and that is the point. Just like you're begging for their airdefences to be transferred to your country. They let you manufacture some parts here and there and give you the technology to do so and you think that means what? that would manufacture the F-35 on your own? By the way, weren't you crying not long ago because the Americans were refusing to share the source codes of the F-16?
> 
> Your country will be nothing but a whore for NATO. It is clear as day dude, you have little actual indigenous capability. And as pointed our earlier, were it not for the Charity of NATO, you would be another saudi arabia if not worst.



That's exactly my point. According to you, we are getting some of the most crucial technologies in the world thus having one of technologically most sophisticated armies in the World by simply saying "pretty please with sugar on top"? I mean, how cool would that be  Having the capability to obliterate an obsolete army like Iran's within mere weeks through such means...

I mean, had it been the case, Iranian mullahs would have been the first to occupy those dicks with their asses in order to recieve those "charities" lol. Not that they haven't tried, but failed miserably as one can tell by looking at their pathetic jokes like Qaher, flying boats and UAVs with shopping cart wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Those missiles with 150m CEP are somehow good enough to be used as anti ships ballistic missile. I wonder why missile experts such as Uzi Rubin have so much respect for Iranian missile prowess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the most primitive Iranian missiles would be enough to parayse Turkey, never mind the newer gen missiles.
> And as I said the only thing you can do is beg your NATO masters for their help, nukes etc, after all, a whore is a whore


Someone tell this idiot we already have access to NATO nuclear weapons at İncirlik AFB


----------



## The Last of us

TurAr said:


> That's exactly my point. According to you, we are getting some of the most crucial technologies in the world thus having one of technologically most sophisticated armies in the World by simply saying "pretty please with sugar on top"? I mean, how cool would that be  Having the capability to obliterate an obsolete army like Iran's within mere weeks through such means...
> 
> I mean, had it been the case, Iranian mullahs would have been the first to occupy those dicks with their asses in order to recieve those "charities" lol. Not that they haven't tried, but failed miserably as one can tell by looking at their pathetic jokes like Qaher, flying boats and UAVs with shopping cart wheels



Your pathetic army could not even handle the PKK nevermind Iran. Also, it seem you keep repeating the same crap over and over. I've made my point very clear. Yes, you are nothing but whores for NATO and an advantage of that is clearly some of the tech transfers you get. You think you even have 1% of what you have now were it not for the charity of NATO? The hilarious thing is despite all this charity, you jokers cannot even make a mission computer for your UAV's etc, I much prefer having a UAV with shopping cart made by Iran itself than UAV made from components from 50 different nations and that UAV is still not in production after so many years. 
The reality is this, Iran is lightyears ahead of turkey when it comes to indigenous capability. ISISistan is just a bitch for NATO. Turks are still better than the saudis though.



LegionnairE said:


> Someone tell this idiot we already have access to NATO nuclear weapons at İncirlik AFB



You are NATO's whore, of course that's what you would think. In reality, NATO would not even lift a finger for your kind. No one respects a whore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> You are NATO's whore, of course that's what you would think. In reality, NATO would not even lift a finger for your kind. No one respects a whore.


Someone tell this fucking retard that Turkey already has access to B61 nuclear bombs at İncirlik AFB as part of nuclear share agreement, about 60 of them 

so yeah, Iran has two options, use conventional warheads, which couldn't stop the Turkish army and be invaded and use chemical weapons which would seriously damage Turkey but in turn Iran would be obliterated.

someone explain to this idiot


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> Someone tell this fucking retard that Turkey already has access to B61 nuclear bombs at İncirlik AFB as part of nuclear share agreement, about 60 of them
> 
> so yeah, Iran has two options, use conventional warheads, which couldn't stop the Turkish army and be invaded and use chemical weapons which would seriously damage Turkey but in turn Iran would be obliterated.
> 
> someone explain to this idiot



Turkish army probably could not even wipe its @ss without NATO's intervention. Just look at your pathetic confrontation with the PKK  You can't even deal with PKK inside your own borders  You army would get picked apart by Iran.Your entire nations would get paralysed by Iran using its conventions missile. It seems you did not watch the video from the missile expert I posted. Watch it and enjoy. Iran does not need chems to deal with puny turkey. Turks are too weak. You don't have the means to confront Iran.


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Turkish army probably could not even wipe its @ss without NATO's intervention. Just look at your pathetic confrontation with the PKK  You can't even deal with PKK inside your own borders  You army would get picked apart by Iran. I am not even joking when I saw your entire would get paralysed by Iran using its conventions missile. It seems you did not watch the video from the missile expert I posted. Watch it and enjoy. Iran does not need chems to deal with puny turkey. Turks are too weak. You don't have the mean to confront Iran.


if pkk still exists it's because of political reasons not because of military's inability to deal with it... we kill them by scores...

We've destroyed pkk at the end of 1990ies but that was when politicians wanted to fight. Back then we caught PKK's leader in fucking Kenya. He ran away halfway through world to escape Turkey we still caught him. Today's politicians are humanist faggots. That doesn't make Turkish Army any less dangerous. If you think you can stop it with conventional missiles. You're mistaken. There's only one way it could and and that's with Turkish tanks rolling in Tehran and Tabriz becoming a part of Azerbaijan and Anatolia Turks' federation


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> if pkk still exists it's because of political reasons not because of military's inability to deal with it... we kill them by scores...
> 
> We've destroyed pkk at the end of 1990ies but that was when politicians wanted to fight. Back then we caught PKK's leader in fucking Kenya. He ran away halfway through world to escape Turkey we still caught him. Today's politicians are humanist faggots. That doesn't make Turkish Army any less dangerous. If you think you can stop it with conventional missiles. You're mistaken. There's only one way it could and and that's with Turkish tanks rolling in Tehran and Tabriz becoming a part of Turkish & Azeri federation



Whatever kid, keep telling yourself that. Last I remember they killed you by scores as well. 
Even the Americans were not foolish enough to think of a ground invasion of Iran but here we have a whore of NATO thinking big. You think your pathetic army would last 10 minutes in Iranian territory? All Iran has to do target a few turkish strategic sites with missiles and your nation will collapse, once again, watch that video and hear it from Isreali missile experts. This is whilst your pathetic army would not do jack in retaliation except cry to daddy US. turkey is too weak dude, your army is too puny. 

In a war between Iran and Turkey, what will happen is that your kind will be sent back to Mongolia and Iranian lands which you are occupying will return to Iranic people.


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Whatever kid, keep telling yourself that. Last I remember they killed you by scores as well.
> Even the Americans were not foolish enough to think of a ground invasion of Iran but here we have a whore of NATO thinking big. You think your pathetic army would last 10 minutes in Iranian territory? All Iran has to do target a few turkish strategic sites with missiles and your nation will collapse, once again, watch that video and hear it from Isreali missile experts. This is whilst your pathetic army would not do jack in retaliation except cry to daddy US. turkey is too weak dude, your army is too puny.
> 
> In a war between Iran and Turkey, what will happen is that your kind will be sent back to Mongolia and Iranian lands which you are occupying will return to Iranic people.


America is a different story... they have the biggest foreign debt in the world. You always have an inability to distinguish between "can't" and "won't" US CAN invade Iran whenever they fucking please. They just can't "afford" it.
List of countries by external debt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Iraqi war was too expensive for them and the results weren't worth it. America is pragmatic, they got nothing to gain by Invading Iran at this point. We do.

Iran has the biggest Turkish population in the middle east after Turkey. We want to unite with them and that's worth anything. Last 10 minutes in Iranian territory you say? halfway through Iran we'll still be surrounded by friendlies  your garbage collector military will crumble.

We aren't a bunch of yankees who know nothing about the demographics of the area. We don't have supply lines crossing through Atlantic. We've been in middle east for a thousand years and We'll be here a thousand years more.
Right in your doorstep.

Fear us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> America is a different story... they have the biggest foreign debt in the world. You always have an inability to distinguish between "can't" and "won't" US CAN invade Iran whenever they fucking please. They just can't "afford" it.
> List of countries by external debt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Iraqi war was too expensive for them and the results weren't worth it. America is pragmatic, they got nothing to gain by Invading Iran at this point. We do.
> 
> Iran has the biggest Turkish population in the middle east after Turkey. We want to unite with them and that's worth anything. Last 10 minutes in Iranian territory you say? halfway through Iran we'll still be surrounded by friendlies  your garbage collector military will crumble.
> 
> We aren't a bunch of yankees who know nothing about the demographics of the area. We don't have supply lines crossing through Atlantic. We've been in middle east for a thousand years and We'll be here a thousand years more.
> Right in your doorstep.
> 
> Fear us



Those 'yakees' are your masters and you are their bitch. You are basically an army made by technology given to you by their charity. turkey is too puny on its own. What turkish population moron? don't tell me you think azaris  Azaris are a branch of people living in Iran long before your mongoloid ancestors even came to our lands. Your country has a big chunk of Iranic kurds that are looking forward to splitting turkey in pieces. When it comes to demography, turkey is the last nation to speak because you have an active rebellion by the kurds to split turkey. 

Your joke of a military is not even strong enough to handle PKK  You are a joke dude, just admit it. Even in imaginary land I can't see turks being able to do jack to Iran. Iran would smash turkey and send you back to motherland mongolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

LegionnairE said:


> Someone tell this idiot we already have access to NATO nuclear weapons at İncirlik AFB


you don'y have access to them , you only host them , if USA want they'll use them if they don't want then you can't do anything about them.


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Those 'yakees' are your masters and you are their bitch. You are basically an army made by technology given to you by their charity. turkey is too puny on its own. What turkish population moron? don't tell me you think azaris  Azaris are a branch of people living in Iran long before your mongoloid ancestors even came to our lands. Your country has a big chunk of Iranic kurds that are looking forward to splitting turkey in pieces. When it comes to demography, turkey is the last nation to speak because you have an active rebellion by the kurds to split turkey.
> 
> Your joke of a military is not even strong enough to handle PKK  You are a joke dude, just admit it. Even in imaginary land I can't see turks being able to do jack to Iran. Iran would smash turkey and send you back to motherland mongolia.


keep laughing







JEskandari said:


> you don'y have access to them , you only host them , if USA want they'll use them if they don't want then you can't do anything about them.


It's true, those nukes can't be used without US permission
The question is.. do you think USA cares about Iran enough stop Turkey from using them against it?

are you willing to bet your existence on it? 

Yeah we have access to them. If we come under chemical attack, they will be used.


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> It's amazing ! All rockets are either destroyed or lost after taking off. SpaceX can reuse its rockets now. Saves the cost of manufacturing new vehicles . Landing was magic . On solid ground . This is the future . And bad news for other launch providers .



There was alot of talk about how the developing global south would soon bankrupt the American launch platforms as they provide cheaper launch services.

With one technology, US puts everyone in its place. That's the American ingenuity. The same person behind that technology is also behind this:






And he is not by any means an exception.

American ingenuity always leads the way. Another example, a young American doctor who built a 150 billion dollar empire by designing anti-viral medicines:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> keep laughing



Some random retards in a stadium? Tell me, did your history books not tell you how Azaris slaughtered your Ottomans ancestors?  I would show pics of kurds in your country and how their communicate their desire for a free state, but I would get banned for posting pics of dead turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

LegionnairE said:


> America is a different story... they have the biggest foreign debt in the world. You always have an inability to distinguish between "can't" and "won't" US CAN invade Iran whenever they fucking please. They just can't "afford" it.
> List of countries by external debt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Iraqi war was too expensive for them and the results weren't worth it. America is pragmatic, they got nothing to gain by Invading Iran at this point. We do.
> 
> Iran has the biggest Turkish population in the middle east after Turkey. We want to unite with them and that's worth anything. Last 10 minutes in Iranian territory you say? halfway through Iran we'll still be surrounded by friendlies  your garbage collector military will crumble.
> 
> We aren't a bunch of yankees who know nothing about the demographics of the area. We don't have supply lines crossing through Atlantic. We've been in middle east for a thousand years and We'll be here a thousand years more.
> Right in your doorstep.
> 
> Fear us


I say that's a worthwhile goal , I also say your people also must be united , then why not ovrthrow the sultan and ask nicely from Iran ,then maybe we agree to divide your country in 10-15 province and annex them to Iran. that's what I say is a perfect solution to your Dilemma .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> It's true, those nukes can't be used without US permission
> The question is.. do you think USA cares about Iran enough stop Turkey from using them against it?
> 
> are you willing to bet your existence on it?
> 
> Yeah we have access to them. If we come under chemical attack, they will be used.



Turkey cannot use them, you are their whore, only if they tell you to do something will you do it. And no, the US would never allow their nukes to be used unless they have been nuked themselves etc. Turkey is a whore of theirs, they would never allow use of the nukes for turkey.


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> you take Kurds we take Turks it's fine with me



You can take 'turks' and go back to mongolia then we have a deal


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> You can take 'turks' and go back to mongolia then we have a deal


How about this, we take Turks, we take Tebriz, and we take your life

I already took some of your daughters  it's been fun
persian girls... love to party and sex... first thing they do when they come to Istanbul


----------



## Hack-Hook

LegionnairE said:


> It's true, those nukes can't be used without US permission
> The question is.. do you think USA cares about Iran enough stop Turkey from using them against it?
> 
> are you willing to bet your existence on it?
> 
> Yeah we have access to them. If we come under chemical attack, they will be used.


those are NATO nukes against Russia , not against Iran , the question is those USA care so much about turkey to use those nukes against a non nuclear nation at Russia border and well made problem for themselves ?

and no you can't use them even in case of chemical attacks onl us can use them (and even its impossible that chemical attack to come from Iran because unlike turkey which arm terrorist groups like isis with equipment to produce Sarin , we are the founding nation of convention against chemical and biological weapons and the most vocal country against them and advocate of destroying them around the world. also unlike the rest of the world we are the only country in the world which refused to retaliate in such ways when not only our military but also our cities come under attack with WMDs so please don't compare our standards and values with yours.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

JEskandari said:


> those are NATO nukes against Russia , not against Iran , the question is those USA care so much about turkey to use those nukes against a non nuclear nation at Russia border and well made problem for themselves ?
> 
> and no you can't use them even in case of chemical attacks onl us can use them (and even its impossible that chemical attack to come from Iran because unlike turkey which arm terrorist groups like isis with equipment to produce Sarin , we are the founding nation of convention against chemical and biological weapons and the most vocal country against them and advocate of destroying them around the world. also unlike the rest of the world we are the only country in the world which refused to retaliate in such ways when not only our military but also our cities come under attack with WMDs so please don't compare our standards and values with yours.)


Been trying to get nuclear weapons for the last decade but against chemical weapons... weird but okay

in that case you'll lose I'm sorry. It'll be F5s vs F35s I mean... do the math 
Iran's chances of winning a conventional war against Turkey are pretty much nil.


----------



## MertKaan

The Last of us said:


> You can take 'turks' and go back to mongolia then we have a deal








why dont you send us again back to mongolia ? You persians are nothing that we ruled your junk country more than 1000 years. Yes you were as slave 1000 years under turks. we saved your language and womens from arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

LegionnairE said:


> Been trying to get nuclear weapons for the last decade but against chemical weapons... weird but okay
> 
> in that case you'll lose I'm sorry. It'll be F5s vs F35s I mean... do the math
> Iran's chances of winning a conventional war against Turkey are pretty much nil.


in case you have any evidence that iran nuclear program was something beside civilian please show us those evidences.

why F-5 against F-35 , who says we are going to fight a classic war ? by the way hope your airbases are secure enough against our missiles as those airplane need a vacuum cleaned airway to operate .

and another question how many F-35 you can field right now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

MertKaan said:


> why dont you send us again back to mongolia ? You persians are nothing that we ruled your junk country more than 1000 years. Yes you were as slave 1000 years under turks. we saved your language and womens from arabs



Yes sure, that's why your culture is just a stolden culture from Persians, Greeks and other nations, the land that you are living in is basically Iranian land. In any case, there is little turks anymore, this is what turks look like:







Your kind has been raped by Greeks, arabs, Kurds etc so much that now you have little remaining of what was once turks.



LegionnairE said:


> Been trying to get nuclear weapons for the last decade but against chemical weapons... weird but okay
> 
> in that case you'll lose I'm sorry. It'll be F5s vs F35s I mean... do the math
> Iran's chances of winning a conventional war against Turkey are pretty much nil.



All it takes is a few Iranian missiles on your power plants etc and your people will pack up and return to motherland Mongolia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MertKaan

The Last of us said:


> Yes sure, that's why your culture is just a stolden culture from persian and other nations, you land that you are living in is basically Iranian land. In any case, there is little as turks anymore, this is what turks look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind has been raped by Greeks, arabs, Kurds etc so much that now you have little remaining of what was once turks.
> 
> 
> 
> All it takes is a few Iranian missiles on your power plants etc and your people will pack up and return to motherland Mongolia.



You moron you dont know that this man is your granpapa





Also you says still turks rule your land ? lol haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> All it takes is a few Iranian missiles on your power plants etc and your people will pack up and return to motherland Mongolia.


Exactly what the british thought in WWI... guess how that turned out?

you'd have to ask the dead crewmen of the sunk british battleships in the bottom of the dardanelles


----------



## The Last of us

MertKaan said:


> You moron you dont know that this man is your granpapa



Whatever you say kid. Posting some random video?. Funny enough even that video is basically says Iranian people, including azaris have nothing to do with your mongols. It is called genetics kid. I know your kind don't know much about science, but one does not simply claim my people such as azaris are mongolids.



LegionnairE said:


> Exactly what the british thought in WWI... guess how that turned out?
> 
> you'd have to ask the dead crewmen of the sunk british battleships in the bottom of the dardanelles



This is not ww2 kid. It is matter of fact that Iran could easily paralyse turkey. You have no defence against Iranian missiles whereas anything you could use against Iran would be easily countered. Your army is simply too puny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Whatever you say kid. Posting some random video?. Funny enough even that video is basically says Iranian people, including azaris have nothing to do with your mongols. It is called genetics kid. I know your kind don't know much about science, but one does not simply claim my people such as azaris are mongolids.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not ww2 kid. It is matter of fact that Iran could easily paralyse turkey. You have no defence against Iranian missiles whereas anything you could use against Iran would be easily countered. Your army is simply too puny.


Mongols butchered and raped all of Iran, you can't find a single historian outside iran who would deny that.

We have ballistic missiles too, but we have better things  Like a real air force


----------



## MertKaan

The Last of us said:


> Whatever you say kid. Posting some random video online. Funny enough even that video is basically says Iranian people, including azaris have nothing to do with your mongols. It is called genetics kid. I know your kind don't know much about science, but one does not simply claim my people such as azaris are mongolids.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not ww2 kid. It is matter of fact that Iran could easily paralyse turkey. You have no defence against Iranian missiles whereas anything you could use against Iran would be easily countered. Your army is simply too puny.



When I said that azerbaijani turks are mongolid ? you idiot
Look these genetic fathers line carts and ask yourself who are fake ? you have nothing with tajiks lol


































Papas don't pass on mtDNA, their mom's mtDNA dies with them, but to their male progeny they pass on their Y-DNA marker practically intact. The end result is that other than maleness, practically no genetic code from the male side is passed to the remote offsprings. Instead, they pass on their dominant traditions and economy. Numerically, the female X-chromosome contains about 2000 genes, and the male Y-chromosome contains 78 genes, out of the minimum of 20,000 genes in the human genome, a pitiful contribution.

But papas pass their Y-DNA marker intact, while mt-DNA is constantly changing from generation to generation, which makes Y-DNA an indispensible holder of historical information. At the same time Y chromosome is one of the fastest evolving parts of the human genome. Tracing Y-DNA marker and its subtle changes allowed to build phylogenic trees and date them.

Unlike mtDNA, the Y-DNA does not correlate with geographical, linguistic, or phenotype domains. The same Y-DNA may be found in the east and in the west, across numerous linguistic groups, among Caucasoid, Negroid, and Mongoloid populace, while the mtDNA has expressed domains, and may be attributed to the east and the west, has some linguistic correlation, and some phenotype correlation. In the plot used in the “The King and I”, Margaret Landon eloquently expressed this phenomena as “_A man is like the honey bee, to fly from blossom to blossom, a honey bee must be free, but blossom must not ever fly from bee to bee, to bee_”. A bee is free to move from a rose to a cherry tree, marking its trace with Y-DNA, but roses don't start producing cherries, it is the domain of the egg and sperm nucleus. Offspring inherit one allele for each trait from each parent, thereby ensuring that offspring have a combination of the parents' genes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> Mongols butchered and raped all of Iran, you can't find a single historian outside iran who would deny that.
> 
> We have ballistic missiles too, but we have better things  Like a real air force



and Iranic Azaris slaughtered mongols like your ancestors.

What ballistic missile? a short ranged repainted Chinese missile with CEP of 1km? 
Your airforce would get picked apart before even coming into Iranian airspace dude. Unlike turkey, Iran can defend its own airspace.



MertKaan said:


> When I said that azerbiaji turks are mongolid ? you idiot
> Look these genetic fathers line carts and ask yourself who are fake ?



Turks ARE mongols you imbecile. That is what turks are. Today's turks are just a mixture as they've been raped by so many different people from Greeks to kurds etc. 
Before we know it, these turks will be claiming to be scythians or summerians as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> and Iranic Azaris slaughtered mongols like your ancestors.
> 
> What ballistic missile? a short ranged repainted Chinese missile with CEP of 1km?
> Your airforce would get picked apart before even coming into Iranian airspace dude. Unlike turkey, Iran can defend its own airspace.


 Russians would disagree with you


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> Russians would disagree with you



You shot down a bomber using an American made plane. I am talking about ground based air defences, you had to beg NATO for patriots to protect your airspace from war torn syria. What a pathetic military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> You shot down a bomber using an American plane. I am talking about ground based air defences, you had to beg NATO for patriots to protect your airspace from war torn syria. What a pathetic military


I swear Iranians are the most stupid people I had to deal with.


----------



## MertKaan

The Last of us said:


> and Iranic Azaris slaughtered mongols like your ancestors.
> 
> What ballistic missile? a short ranged repainted Chinese missile with CEP of 1km?
> Your airforce would get picked apart before even coming into Iranian airspace dude. Unlike turkey, Iran can defend its own airspace.
> 
> 
> 
> Turks ARE mongols you imbecile. That is what turks are. Today's turks are just a mixture as they've been raped by so many different people from Greeks to kurds etc.
> Before we know it, these turks will be claiming to be scythians or summerians as well


You are really moron that saying turks ruled your country more than 1000 years and dont f.. your girls lol 


The Last of us said:


> You shot down a bomber using an American plane. I am talking about ground based air defences, you had to beg NATO for patriots to protect your airspace from war torn syria. What a pathetic military



Lol why you are beggin russians for s 300 and t 90 junk tanks ? you know very well that you junk army dont threat for turkish army  actually your junk missles copy from north korea what a big country you are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Ah its nice to not be part of the usual Turks vs Iranians battle for once.


----------



## The Last of us

MertKaan said:


> You are really moron that saying turks ruled your country more than 1000 yeras and dont f.. your grils lol



No such thing as 'turks' anymore kid, turks are mongols, you are now just mixture of god knows how many different groups of people such as kurds, greeks etc. This is what a a true turks looks like:







This certainly does not look an Azaris to me.



MertKaan said:


> Lol why you are beggin russians for s 300 and t 90 junk tanks ? you know very well that you junk army dont threat for turkish army  actually your junk missles copy from north korea what a big country you are



Your country was begging for the Chinese version of the S-300, as for the T-90, I am sure it is more decent tank than a K-2 tank rip.

As for Iranian missiles, let me know when North Korea fields anti ship ballistic missiles, or actually fields a solid fuelled ballistic missile:






Meanwhile, stick to repainting Chinese missiles kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> This is not ww2 kid. It is matter of fact that Iran could easily paralyse turkey. You have no defence against Iranian missiles whereas anything you could use against Iran would be easily countered. Your army is simply too puny.



if ballistic missiles is the only thing it took to paralyze a country then every country on the planet would just stock up on Ballistic Missiles.

and what Iran is the only country in the world with missiles? TurAF has a wide variety of cruise missiles
and can demolish Iranian economy with strikes on Iranian oil and gas refineries

in reality your economy is much more fragile to missile strikes than Turkey's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MertKaan

The Last of us said:


> No such thing as 'turks' anymore kid, turks are mongols, you are just mixture of god knows how many different groups of people. This is what a a true turks looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This certainly does not look an Azaris to me.



Lol That kighiz most common ancestry with tajik than persians lol

The fact we have seen, that the Turkomans marry Persian women, when they take them as prisoners. The Turkoman women are, like the men, tall, and when young, well-shaped; their faces are rounder than those of the men; the cheek-bones less prominent; the eyes black, with fine eye-brows, and many with fair complexion; the nose is rather flat; the mouth small, with a row of regular white teeth. In a word, a great number of the younger part of the community might be reckoned as fair specimens of pretty women.

Bode, C.A. "The Yamud and Goklan tribes of Turkomania". Journal of the London Ethnological Society, vol. 1, 1848, pp. 60–78.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> if ballistic missiles is the only thing it took to paralyze a country then every country on the planet would just stock up on Ballistic Missiles.
> 
> and what Iran is the only country in the world with missiles? TurAF has a wide variety of cruise missiles
> and can demolish Iranian economy with strikes on Iranian oil and gas refineries
> 
> in reality your economy is much more fragile to missile strikes than Turkey's



How many nations have highly accurate ballistic missiles? Turkish cruise missile have a range of just few hundreds Km and can be easily shot down whereas turks have no capability in dealing in barrage of ballistic missiles. Turks can't do jack to Iranian oil refineries etc.



MertKaan said:


> Lol That kighiz most common ancestry with tajik than persians lol
> 
> The fact we have seen, that the Turkomans marry Persian women, when they take them as prisoners. The Turkoman women are, like the men, tall, and when young, well-shaped; their faces are rounder than those of the men; the cheek-bones less prominent; the eyes black, with fine eye-brows, and many with fair complexion; the nose is rather flat; the mouth small, with a row of regular white teeth. In a word, a great number of the younger part of the community might be reckoned as fair specimens of pretty women.
> 
> Bode, C.A. "The Yamud and Goklan tribes of Turkomania". Journal of the London Ethnological Society, vol. 1, 1848, pp. 60–78.



So now Iranians are descendant from Mongols? you morons never cease to surprise with how retarded you are. 
Just because your mongol ancestors were raped by many different races leading to the phenotype/genotype you have today, it does not mean turks were not originally mongols. It is not my fault your ancestors were mongols kid. Just accept what you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> Stop talking nonsense kid. How many nations have highly accurate ballistic missiles? Turkish cruise missile have a range of just few hundreds Km and can be easily shot down whereas turks have no capability in dealing in barrage of ballistic missiles. Turks can't do jack to Iranian oil refineries etc.



you are the kid here , you don't need to develop your own ballistic missiles to have them.

oil refineries in Iran are not located deep inside Iranian territory , they are located on the coast line mainly. meaning a low flying cruise missile with 300km is more than enough to take out such target

what defenses do you have? SOM is a low flying stealth cruise missile 

and the fact here is Iranian economy is much more fragile than Turkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MertKaan

The Last of us said:


> Stop talking nonsense kid. How many nations have highly accurate ballistic missiles? Turkish cruise missile have a range of just few hundreds Km and can be easily shot down whereas turks have no capability in dealing in barrage of ballistic missiles. Turks can't do jack to Iranian oil refineries etc.
> 
> 
> 
> So now Iranian are descendant from Mongols? you morons never cease to surprise with how retarded you are.
> Just because your mongol ancestors were raped by many different races leading to the phenotype/genotype you have today, it does not mean turks were not originally mongols.



Lol you are real idiot that dont understand what a read you are  if you call kirghiz like iranian that is your silliness

also im saying tajiks are more pure than persians genetic search show that persians are mostly arabic and turkic sperm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> you are the kid here , you don't need to develop your own ballistic missiles to have them.
> 
> oil refineries in Iran are not located deep inside Iranian territory , they are located on the coast line mainly. meaning a low flying cruise missile with 300km is more than enough to take out such target
> 
> what defenses do you have? SOM is a low flying stealth cruise missile
> 
> and the fact here is Iranian economy is much more fragile than Turkish.



What moronic comment is this? Turkey does not have any accurate ballistic missiles, none. Only a few nations have this capability and turkey is certainly not a nation which possess this capability in any way. Cruise missiles are only more difficult to detect for most nations, but they are much easier to destroy than BMs. Iran has a whole array of OTH etc radar that will easily detect som. Once detected, som is extremely easy to destroy. All it takes is for Iran to take out turkish power grid etc and turkey is gone. Turkey can't do jack to Iran. Heck is SOM even in proper production? I bet they have like 10 of them  Not that it matters as this joke posses little threat to Iran.



MertKaan said:


> Lol you are real idiot that dont understand what a read you are  if you call kirghiz like iranian that is your silliness
> 
> also im saying tajiks are more pure than persians genetic search show that persians are mostly arabic and turkic sperm.



Persian have had their DNA tested and it shown there is little variations minus the people living in border areas. Your own video you posted earlier even said that. You're too retarded to even watch your own video? It is only your kind that no longer have a proper identity. You were originally mongols/turks, today, you are just a mix of Kurds, greek, arab etc. Living on stolen land with a mixture of Iranian, arab, greek culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> What moronic comment is this? Turkey does not have any accurate ballistic missiles, none. Only a few nations have this capability and turkey is certainly not a nation which possess this capability in any way. Cruise missiles are only more difficult to detect for most nations, but they are much easier to destroy than BMs. Iran has a whole array of OTH etc radar that will easily detect som. Once detected, som is extremely easy to destroy. All it takes is for Iran to take out turkish power grid etc and turkey is gone.



jesus christ , you have some big comprehension problems 

I said, if Ballistic Missiles is the only thing it took to take out a nation completely every single country in the world would just invest in Ballistic Missiles. with your logic a US sub with 150 Tomahawks can finish Iran in less than a couple of hours.

detection range of SOM will be so small that there simply will be not enough time for Iran to react
even with S-300s the detection range will be too small.

All it takes is for Iran to take out Turkish power grid ? 

if lets say Iran manages that , Is Iran immune to cruise missiles? 
your country isn't covered from such attacks.

Turkey is also developing a SOM with an even bigger range of 500km+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> jesus christ , you have some big comprehension problems
> 
> I said, if Ballistic Missiles is the only thing it took to take out a nation completely every single country in the world would just invest in Ballistic Missiles. with your logic a US sub with 150 Tomahawks can finish Iran in less than a couple of hours.
> 
> detection range of SOM will be so small that there simply will be not enough time for Iran to react
> even with S-300s the detection range will be too small.
> 
> All it takes is for Iran to take out Turkish power grid ?
> 
> if lets say Iran manages that , Is Iran immune to cruise missiles?
> your country isn't covered from such attacks.
> 
> Turkey is also developing a SOM with an even bigger range of 500km+



You don't even make any sense you moron. Producing accurate BM's in not an easy task and only few nations have such a capability. They are a deadly offensive capability for any nations for posses them. There are many ways to paralyse nations, you can do so with aerial strikes with overwhelm airforce or in the case of Iran you can do it using barrage of accurate BM's. I was not saying accurate BM's are the only way of doing it.

It seems you're too retarded to read? Iran will detect a som launch as it is done. Iran has 'eyes' in turkey via OTH radar etc. In your fantasy does Iran have little time to react. As as it is launch, Iran will know it and shooting these down is easy, very easy.

Finally, only offensive weapon turks have is this som which is probably existing in very little numbers, as it is using imported engine etc. It possess very little threat to Iran. Who says Iran needs the likes of s-300 to deal with this joke? Iran will easily detect it and easily shoot it down. Sorry but turkey has nothing to hit Iran with. Iran has been getting ready for a barrage of cruise missiles from the us, you think puny turkey would overcome that defence?

And yes, let me see a nation run after its power grids, power plants etc have been wiped out.
Listen to this expert:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

LegionnairE said:


> Someone tell this fucking retard that Turkey already has access to B61 nuclear bombs at İncirlik AFB as part of nuclear share agreement, about 60 of them


can Turks use those American nukes! by their own decision!!?


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> You don't even make any sense you moron. Producing accurate BM's in not an easy task and only few nations have such a capability. They are a deadly offensive capability for any nations for posses them. There are many ways to paralyse nations, you can do so with aerial strikes with overwhelm airforce or in the case of Iran you can do it using barrage of accurate BM's. I was not saying accurate BM's are the only way of doing it.
> 
> It seems you're too retarded to read? Iran will detect a som launch as it is done. Iran has 'eyes' in turkey via OTH radar etc. In your fantasy does Iran have little time to react. As as it is launch, Iran will know it and shooting these down is easy, very easy.
> 
> Finally, only offensive weapon turks have is this som which is probably existing in very little numbers, as it is using imported engine etc. It possess very little threat to Iran. Who says Iran needs the likes of s-300 to deal with this joke? Iran will easily detect it and easily shoot it down. Sorry but turkey has nothing to hit Iran with. Iran has been getting ready for a barrage of cruise missiles from the us, you think puny turkey would overcome that defence?
> 
> And yes, let me see a nation run after its power grids, power plants etc have been wiped out.
> Listen to this expert:



you are the moron , investment in BM does not mean developing from scratch 
you can buy BM and cruise missiles from Russia,China, Pakistan and others to name the few.

or just like what Iran did, get tech transfer from North Korea.


it seems you are too retarded to understand, Iran might be able to detect the aircraft and the launch but as soon as Cruise Missile goes into low terrain hugging mode , your radars will lose detection due to earth's curvature 

and the cruise missile will only reappear within last seconds giving Iranian side little time to response
your simple minded understanding of Iranian Air Defense concludes that Iranian air space is completely covered by systems such as S-300 and others. while in reality only small part of Iranian Air Space has any actual cover.

if S-300 is too much for the "joke" then what does Iran have to deal with a cruise missile 
you think you can withstand a barrage of cruise missiles from the US or even be able to take 10% of those cruise missiles, piss off.

and no the engine is not imported moron , here is Kale engine for SOM 






here is Iran's oil and gas infrastructure , all the infrastructure on the coast is an easy target with Arab countries more than happily providing their airspace for such strikes.








scythian500 said:


> can Turks use those American nukes! by their own decision!!?



why don't you find out the definition of "access" and come back

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

From indigenous scientific/tech point of view, Turkestan is only an assembe and that if all foreigners and their tech leave there, Turks can not even produce their screws... You are actually wasting time If you ask me... UAE as the new global scientific power now claims to become an space power where satelittes are designed and built and the most advanced of military tech is created... You better follow their foot steps...!

From possible war scenarios point of view, Turkey alone and by itself without begging others (while not seein any response!!) is no serious threat to Iran... Iran has rewrites war principles and strategies... Iran due to imposed conditions, did not give up to outsiders waiting for a power to rely on... Iran started to create advanced modern war techniques... Strategies that involve all types of conventional, Symmetric and Assymetric warfare, cyber warfare, sleeping cells, highly advanced detection warfare and techniques, creating extended strategic depth and etc...

Future wars won't be like what you witnessed in 90s... The concepts have changed.. the warfare has changed... In this modern form of war, Iran is one of the pioneers.. Turkey, Arabs and many others lost their way into copy/pasting old techniques.. It is sad but true that most Middle Eastern states including Turkey and Saudiland still see power of balance through the number and model of their fighter jets!!

It is no longer about fighter jets baby..

It is about early detection and intel + keeping your symmetric and asymmetric capabilities ready on stand by all the time + letting others start the war while you finish it the way you like it...

It is rather sad to see kids here think, just because their army will acquire certain types of fighter jets or cruise missiles, then they are invincible and can win any wars with anyone!!

Have you ever asked why, while Israel was always against any advanced weaponry delivery to Arab states including PGCC dictatorship and used to push USA not to sell anything worthy, why in last couple of years, even ISrael has nothing to worry when Arabs ask for F-35 or PAC-3 or S-300 or F-16 block 52 or upgraded f-15s and etc...!!??

Turkey lives in a hallucination thinking they are advanced weaponry producers... They reached an stance that Iran have reached during 1970s where F-16s were proposed to be made in Iran (assembling under supervision of main manufacturer of course!)... But when the revolution came.. Iran realized it has nothing of its own... If others including friends turn into enemies, then Turkey will be left bare handed...

Iran is working hard to become a mature military power through indigenous weapon industry... In some fields of weaponry Iran has achieved what she aimed for, being among top notch tech holders... in some fields we are semi-mature... in some fields we just started and takes a little more time...

So what Iran is doing means, Iran soon or later will become a total top-notch in military industries and tech... The difference is that when Iran becomes one, all the tech and science will be local and stay in Iranian hands in case of wars...

so, please don't try to insult our judgement... Turkey is and will be for a long time a sole assemble state that depending on the degree of licking, will receive more recent techs under supervision to assemble and all those weapons will be sieged frozen when they stop licking West's private areas...

Turkey is good in many industrial fields and they must be proud of themselves... I always admired Turkistani Jeans, under wear, peanuts and their true Gay-promoting constitution and whore houses... Not that Turkistani girls are great business women in those houses..no... they smell... based on numerous testimonies... but the fact that they host a bunch of Slav whores in their Muslim land serving other customers... we have a name for such persons who serve people in their houses using business women!

So, don't blab here in Iranian chill thread... no one will buy your Erdugani/ISIS propaganda... we know you better than yourself... we were neighbors since a while now!!

Turkey can not build some simple high tech weaponry that Iran and other advanced nations achieved decades ago and yet they act like they are better than UAE or Egypt...

spare us and your precious time and accept who you are... This is a good start



Azeri440 said:


> you are the moron , investment in BM does not mean developing from scratch
> you can buy BM and cruise missiles from Russia,China, Pakistan and others to name the few.
> 
> or just like what Iran did, get tech transfer from North Korea.
> 
> 
> it seems you are too retarded to understand, Iran might be able to detect the aircraft and the launch but as soon as Cruise Missile goes into low terrain hugging mode , your radars will lose detection due to earth's curvature
> 
> and the cruise missile will only reappear within last seconds giving Iranian side little time to response
> your simple minded understanding of Iranian Air Defense concludes that Iranian air space is completely covered by systems such as S-300 and others. while in reality only small part of Iranian Air Space has any actual cover.
> 
> if S-300 is too much for the "joke" then what does Iran have to deal with a cruise missile
> you think you can withstand a barrage of cruise missiles from the US or even be able to take 10% of those cruise missiles, piss off.
> 
> and no the engine is not imported moron , here is Kale engine for SOM
> 
> View attachment 281460
> 
> 
> here is Iran's oil and gas infrastructure , all the infrastructure on the coast is an easy target with Arab countries more than happily providing their airspace for such strikes.
> 
> View attachment 281461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you find out the definition of "access" and come back


like when you have access to your hot colleague while you can't use it!! 

IT always makes me laugh when I recall Turkestan's calls for NATO intervention on their behalf when they lost an F-4 to Syrians and when they got trapped into Russian bomber shot down incident and NATO gave no damn care about them! It is more than enough to recall the leve of Erdugan's sophistication in policy and brain when he thinks USA and other NATO members will nuke Russia for Turkey's ISIS supporting policies... or even any other reasons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

MertKaan said:


> Lol That kighiz most common ancestry with tajik than persians lol
> 
> The fact we have seen, that the Turkomans marry Persian women, when they take them as prisoners. The Turkoman women are, like the men, tall, and when young, well-shaped; their faces are rounder than those of the men; the cheek-bones less prominent; the eyes black, with fine eye-brows, and many with fair complexion; the nose is rather flat; the mouth small, with a row of regular white teeth. In a word, a great number of the younger part of the community might be reckoned as fair specimens of pretty women.
> 
> Bode, C.A. "The Yamud and Goklan tribes of Turkomania". Journal of the London Ethnological Society, vol. 1, 1848, pp. 60–78.


no its the other way around your women were used as sex slaves by arabs and persians and chinese for long time and god knows who else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> you forgot the kurds in your country who are killing you everyday if you post a youtube video i can post videos and pictures on kurds in your country protesting and beating your police


Yeah thing is Iran can't do nothing about them... it'll remain an Internal issue of Turkey and it'll eventually be solved
peacefully or violently


scythian500 said:


> From indigenous scientific/tech point of view, Turkestan is only an assembe and that if all foreigners and their tech leave there, Turks can not even produce their screws... You are actually wasting time If you ask me... UAE as the new global scientific power now claims to become an space power where satelittes are designed and built and the most advanced of military tech is created... You better follow their foot steps...!
> 
> From possible war scenarios point of view, Turkey alone and by itself without begging others (while not seein any response!!) is no serious threat to Iran... Iran has rewrites war principles and strategies... Iran due to imposed conditions, did not give up to outsiders waiting for a power to rely on... Iran started to create advanced modern war techniques... Strategies that involve all types of conventional, Symmetric and Assymetric warfare, cyber warfare, sleeping cells, highly advanced detection warfare and techniques, creating extended strategic depth and etc...
> 
> Future wars won't be like what you witnessed in 90s... The concepts have changed.. the warfare has changed... In this modern form of war, Iran is one of the pioneers.. Turkey, Arabs and many others lost their way into copy/pasting old techniques.. It is sad but true that most Middle Eastern states including Turkey and Saudiland still see power of balance through the number and model of their fighter jets!!
> 
> It is no longer about fighter jets baby..
> 
> It is about early detection and intel + keeping your symmetric and asymmetric capabilities ready on stand by all the time + letting others start the war while you finish it the way you like it...
> 
> It is rather sad to see kids here think, just because their army will acquire certain types of fighter jets or cruise missiles, then they are invincible and can win any wars with anyone!!
> 
> Have you ever asked why, while Israel was always against any advanced weaponry delivery to Arab states including PGCC dictatorship and used to push USA not to sell anything worthy, why in last couple of years, even ISrael has nothing to worry when Arabs ask for F-35 or PAC-3 or S-300 or F-16 block 52 or upgraded f-15s and etc...!!??
> 
> Turkey lives in a hallucination thinking they are advanced weaponry producers... They reached an stance that Iran have reached during 1970s where F-16s were proposed to be made in Iran (assembling under supervision of main manufacturer of course!)... But when the revolution came.. Iran realized it has nothing of its own... If others including friends turn into enemies, then Turkey will be left bare handed...
> 
> Iran is working hard to become a mature military power through indigenous weapon industry... In some fields of weaponry Iran has achieved what she aimed for, being among top notch tech holders... in some fields we are semi-mature... in some fields we just started and takes a little more time...
> 
> So what Iran is doing means, Iran soon or later will become a total top-notch in military industries and tech... The difference is that when Iran becomes one, all the tech and science will be local and stay in Iranian hands in case of wars...
> 
> so, please don't try to insult our judgement... Turkey is and will be for a long time a sole assemble state that depending on the degree of licking, will receive more recent techs under supervision to assemble and all those weapons will be sieged frozen when they stop licking West's private areas...
> 
> Turkey is good in many industrial fields and they must be proud of themselves... I always admired Turkistani Jeans, under wear, peanuts and their true Gay-promoting constitution and whore houses... Not that Turkistani girls are great business women in those houses..no... they smell... based on numerous testimonies... but the fact that they host a bunch of Slav whores in their Muslim land serving other customers... we have a name for such persons who serve people in their houses using business women!
> 
> So, don't blab here in Iranian chill thread... no one will buy your Erdugani/ISIS propaganda... we know you better than yourself... we were neighbors since a while now!!
> 
> Turkey can not build some simple high tech weaponry that Iran and other advanced nations achieved decades ago and yet they act like they are better than UAE or Egypt...
> 
> spare us and your precious time and accept who you are... This is a good start
> 
> 
> like when you have access to your hot colleague while you can't use it!!
> 
> IT always makes me laugh when I recall Turkestan's calls for NATO intervention on their behalf when they lost an F-4 to Syrians and when they got trapped into Russian bomber shot down incident and NATO gave no damn care about them! It is more than enough to recall the leve of Erdugan's sophistication in policy and brain when he thinks USA and other NATO members will nuke Russia for Turkey's ISIS supporting policies... or even any other reasons..


I didn't read after "can't produce screws" sorry, it's not that I have something against parrots, I don't like avian dinosaurs in general.

And you guys are as dumb as bricks.


----------



## Aramagedon

MertKaan said:


> why dont you send us again back to mongolia ? You persians are nothing that we ruled your junk country more than 1000 years. Yes you were as slave 1000 years under turks. we saved your language and womens from arabs


Your @sses are turkized since 600 years ago and you aren't turk.

*Haplogroup distributions in Turkish people*



Y chromosome Haplogroup distribution of Turkish people.[5]
According to Cinnioglu et al., (2004)[5] there are many Y-DNA haplogroups present in Turkey. The majority haplogroups are shared with their "West Asian" and "Caucasian' neighbours. By contrast, "Central Asian" haplogroups are rarer, N and Q)- 5.7% (but it rises to 36% if K, R1a, R1b and L- which infrequently occur in Central Asia, but are notable in many other Western Turkic groups), India H, R2 - 1.5% and Africa A, E3*, E3a - 1%.

Some of the percentages identified were:[5]

J2=24% - J2 (M172)[5] Typical of Mediterranean, Caucasian, Western and Central Asian populations.[17]
R1b=14.7%[5] Widespread in western Eurasia, with distinct 'west Asian' and 'west European' lineages. The predominant haplogroup among Armenians.
G=10.9%[5] - Typical of people from the Caucasus and to a lesser extent the Middle East.
E3b-M35=10.7%[5] (E3b1-M78 and E3b3-M123 accounting for all E representatives in the sample, besides a single E3b2-M81 chromosome). E-M78 occurs commonly, and is found in northern and eastern Africa, western Asia[18] Haplogroup E-M123is found in both Africa and Eurasia.
J1=9%[5] - Typical amongst people from the Arabian Peninsula and Dagestan (ranging from 3% from Turks around Konya to 12% in Kurds).
R1a=6.9%[5] - Common in various Central Asian, Indian, and Eastern European populations.
I=5.3%[5] - Common in Balkans and eastern Europe, possibly representing a back-migration to Anatolia.
K=4.5%[5] - Typical of Asian populations and Caucasian populations.
L=4.2%[5] - Typical of Indian Subcontinent and Khorasanpopulations. Found sporadically in the Middle East and the Caucasus.
N=3.8%[5] - Typical of Uralic, Siberian and Altaic populations.
T=2.5%[5] - Typical of Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, Northeast African and South Asian populations
Q=1.9%[5] - Typical of Northern Altaic populations (also common in Scandinavia and the Alps.)
C=1.3%[5] – Typical of Mongolic and Siberian populations
R2=0.96% [5] - Typical of South Asian population
Others markers than occurs in less than 1% are H, A, E3a , O , R1*.















Btw where is that 1000 years?

Tahirids = Persian
Safarid = Persian
Samanid = Persian
Buyids = Persian
Seljuk = Iranian turk (soldiers of Samanids)
Ghurid = Persian
Ilkahinte/Timurid = Mongol
Zand = Persian
Safavid = Azari
Afsharid = Azari
Qajar = Azari
Pahlavi = Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Civil war in Turkey has unleashed a while ago .. more than 110 Kurd citizens were killed through making 17 Turkestan cities as battle fields... Do you guys know what will happen when more than 25 to 30 millions citizens out of 78 millions becomes terrorists into the eyes of a dictator regime? Kurds are seen terrorists in Erdugan eyes and this alone will wrap his and his regime up once and for all... 

وقتی اردوغان انتقام همه شکست‌ها را از کردها می‌گیرد + فیلم


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine @waz Will you clean this thread?


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> you are the moron , investment in BM does not mean developing from scratch
> you can buy BM and cruise missiles from Russia,China, Pakistan and others to name the few.
> 
> or just like what Iran did, get tech transfer from North Korea.
> 
> 
> it seems you are too retarded to understand, Iran might be able to detect the aircraft and the launch but as soon as Cruise Missile goes into low terrain hugging mode , your radars will lose detection due to earth's curvature
> 
> and the cruise missile will only reappear within last seconds giving Iranian side little time to response
> your simple minded understanding of Iranian Air Defense concludes that Iranian air space is completely covered by systems such as S-300 and others. while in reality only small part of Iranian Air Space has any actual cover.
> 
> if S-300 is too much for the "joke" then what does Iran have to deal with a cruise missile
> you think you can withstand a barrage of cruise missiles from the US or even be able to take 10% of those cruise missiles, piss off.
> 
> and no the engine is not imported moron , here is Kale engine for SOM
> 
> View attachment 281460
> 
> 
> here is Iran's oil and gas infrastructure , all the infrastructure on the coast is an easy target with Arab countries more than happily providing their airspace for such strikes.
> 
> View attachment 281461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you find out the definition of "access" and come back



It seems you do not even know what an OTH radar is 
OTH radars can detect over the horizon, hence their name ' over the horizon radar'. Meaning regardless of where the cruise missiles is, these radars will detect them (regardless of earth's curvature). Before embarrassing yourself go educate yourself a little.

Iran has OTH radars which are detecting and keeping an eye on every movement in turkey, a single launch will be detected, Iran also now has mobile OTH radars designed specifically for cruise missile detection. Futhermore, a slow moving missile like som is an easy prey for AAA systems etc, no need for s-300 like system. The som is not using that mockup engine, it is still using the imported TRI-40 as of now.

As stated earlier, turks will have these missile only few in numbers and defending against them is very easy for Iran. And as for your earlier claim, I said turkey does not have any accurate ballistic missiles, only ballistic missile turks have is some repainted, short ranged chinese missile with high cep. Turkey is too backward in missile tech to be able to develop such accurate ballistic missile as the few nations which posses them (China, Iran, Russia) would never share them with the likes of turkey. At best turks would be given some short ranged high cep missiles. Turkey is too backward in this sector to be able to develop highly accurate BM's even after being initially given some missile designs from China like the B-611.

Your fantasy is just that, a fantasy. Turkey has no hope of being able to penetrate Iranian airdefences via its extremely weak offensive missile capability. Iran on the other hand, would smash turkey in few minutes using even 1% of its missile forces (which is an very diverse force).


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> Btw where is that 1000 years?
> 
> Tahirids = Persian
> Safarid = Persian
> Samanid = Persian
> Buyids = Persian
> Seljuk = Iranian turk (soldiers of Samanids)
> Ghurid = Persian
> Ilkahinte/Timurid = Mongol
> Zand = Persian
> Safavid = Azari
> Afsharid = Azari
> Qajar = Azari
> Pahlavi = Persian



You have an inferiority complex. 

Tahirids = Arabs. They were vassals of the Abbasid Caliphate.
Safarids = Persians
Samanids = Persian 
Buyids = Persian
Ghaznavids = Turkic
Seljuks = Turco-Persian
Khwarazmians = Turkic 
Ilkhanates = Mongols
Timurids = Turkic
Safavids = Turkic 
Afsharids = Turkic 
Zands = Persian
Durranis = Pashtuns 
Qajars = Turkic 
Pahlavi = Turkic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> It seems you do not even know what an OTH radar is
> OTH radars can detect over the horizon, hence their name ' over the horizon radar'. Meaning regardless of where the cruise missiles is, these radars will detect them (regardless of earth's curvature). Before embarrassing yourself like a retard, go educate yourself a little.
> 
> Iran has OTH radars which are detecting and keeping an eye on every movement in turkey, a single launch will be detected, Iran also now has mobile OTH radars designed specifically for cruise missile detection. Futhermore, a slow moving missile like som is an easy prey for AAA systems etc, no need for s-300 like system. The som is not using that mockup engine, it is still using the imported TRI-40.
> 
> As stated earlier, turks will have these missile only few in numbers and defending against them is very easy for Iran. And as for your earlier claim, I said turkey does not have any accurate ballistic missiles, only ballistic missile turks have is some repainted, short ranged chinese missile with high cep. Turkey is too backward in missile tech to be able to develop such accurate ballistic missile as the few nations which posses them (China, Iran, Russia) would never share them with the likes of turkey. At best turks would be given some short ranged high cep missiles. Turkey is too backward in this sector to be able to develop highly accurate BM's even after being initially given some missile designs from China like the B-611.
> 
> Your retarded fantasy is just that, a fantasy. Turkey has no hope of being able to penetrate Iranian airdefences via its extremely weak offensive missile capability. Iran on the other hand, would smash turkey in few minutes using even 1% of its missile forces (which is an very diverse force).




Lol relax kiddo , I missed the OTH mark and was considering standard radar of S-300 or others.
last time I checked OTH radar is located right in the center of Iran , giving Iran just the detection within its own borders

and the 3000km range OTH radar which was reported at 40% completion at Feb 2015 , most likely hasn't been completed yet.

Lol you plan on using AAA against a cruise missile? Unless you are talking about NBS Mantis type of AA then even if you managed to knock down some cruise missiles with a freaking AA , the hit to kill ration would be really low.

Nope, SOM WAS using the TRI-40 and Kale has developed a working engine for SOM back in 2014
just to add on a 800km version of SOM was tested back in 2013 and 1500km version of SOM in 2014
source : SOM 800KM Successfully Tested, Next Target 1500KM Mid 2014

save me your Iran stroknkk1kk!!! bs , Iran got its BM tech from North f*cking Korea, piss off with your stupidity and pride.
Turkey is developing and has already tested BM with a range of more than 1000km , @cabatli_53 can tell you more.

yes Iran will smash Turkey into pieces in matter of seconds, even though Turkey has a much more powerful military and Iran having a much more fragile economy.

Like I said your Coast Based infrastructure which accounts for a massive part of your economy will be very easy targets for TurAF, eventhough like you said the Yildirim 1 has a CEP problem its more than enough to deal with large sized infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> Your @sses are turkized since 600 years ago and you aren't turk.
> 
> *Haplogroup distributions in Turkish people*
> 
> 
> 
> Y chromosome Haplogroup distribution of Turkish people.[5]
> According to Cinnioglu et al., (2004)[5] there are many Y-DNA haplogroups present in Turkey. The majority haplogroups are shared with their "West Asian" and "Caucasian' neighbours. By contrast, "Central Asian" haplogroups are rarer, N and Q)- 5.7% (but it rises to 36% if K, R1a, R1b and L- which infrequently occur in Central Asia, but are notable in many other Western Turkic groups), India H, R2 - 1.5% and Africa A, E3*, E3a - 1%.
> 
> Some of the percentages identified were:[5]
> 
> J2=24% - J2 (M172)[5] Typical of Mediterranean, Caucasian, Western and Central Asian populations.[17]
> R1b=14.7%[5] Widespread in western Eurasia, with distinct 'west Asian' and 'west European' lineages. The predominant haplogroup among Armenians.
> G=10.9%[5] - Typical of people from the Caucasus and to a lesser extent the Middle East.
> E3b-M35=10.7%[5] (E3b1-M78 and E3b3-M123 accounting for all E representatives in the sample, besides a single E3b2-M81 chromosome). E-M78 occurs commonly, and is found in northern and eastern Africa, western Asia[18] Haplogroup E-M123is found in both Africa and Eurasia.
> J1=9%[5] - Typical amongst people from the Arabian Peninsula and Dagestan (ranging from 3% from Turks around Konya to 12% in Kurds).
> R1a=6.9%[5] - Common in various Central Asian, Indian, and Eastern European populations.
> I=5.3%[5] - Common in Balkans and eastern Europe, possibly representing a back-migration to Anatolia.
> K=4.5%[5] - Typical of Asian populations and Caucasian populations.
> L=4.2%[5] - Typical of Indian Subcontinent and Khorasanpopulations. Found sporadically in the Middle East and the Caucasus.
> N=3.8%[5] - Typical of Uralic, Siberian and Altaic populations.
> T=2.5%[5] - Typical of Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, Northeast African and South Asian populations
> Q=1.9%[5] - Typical of Northern Altaic populations (also common in Scandinavia and the Alps.)
> C=1.3%[5] – Typical of Mongolic and Siberian populations
> R2=0.96% [5] - Typical of South Asian population
> Others markers than occurs in less than 1% are H, A, E3a , O , R1*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281465



This is actually very complex issue since populations also change languages and genes flow without large scale migration, never to mention influences of culture. So when you look at the modern view physical archaeology, historical records, linguistics and DNA mapping provide us with picture that has some common features but a lot of contradictions.

To put it blundly there is no evidence that the genetic code of the ancient Turkic tribe was any different. Thus you cant genetically be "Turkic" person just like how you genetically cant be "Iranic". Its much closer to bloodline and cultural-linguistic ethnic group that have common ancestry. Prime example being the Tajiks. They are genetically closer and similair the Uzbek and Kyrgyz people. Anatolian Turks are closer to Kurds and Persians and Azeri Turks are genetically closer to other caucasian people such as Armenians and Georgians. You think this is coincedence? They are all genetically closer to people around them thus proving the overal migration and genetic flow. You like to talk about genetics but most Azeri's can thrace their ancestry back to ancient local and migrated Turkic tribes(Afshars, Javanshirs, Qajars, Safavids, Qizilbash and etc) which is more then enough for them. No need to talk about genetics, culture, languages and tradtions blabla(and i say this because i feel bad for you). Azeri's are Turkic, get over it. Yeah Turkic people ruled Iran for centries with different empires each. Accept it and move along with your life. You are a miserable sight.






You should do something about that inferiority complex, its geniunly disturbing and it blinds you with delusional fantasies. Let this be a lesson for any retard that ever dares to call Azeri's Iranic again. I am sick of hearing your pathethic baseless BS and so are the fellow Azeri members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

BordoEnes said:


> This is actually very complex issue since populations also change languages and genes flow without large scale migration, never to mention influences of culture. So when you look at the modern view physical archaeology, historical records, linguistics and DNA mapping provide us with picture that has some common features but a lot of contradictions.
> 
> To put it blundly there is no evidence that the genetic code of the ancient Turkic tribe was any different. Thus you cant genetically be "Turkic" person just like how you genetically cant be "Iranic". Its much closer to bloodline and cultural-linguistic ethnic group that have common ancestry. Prime example being the Tajiks. They are genetically closer and similair the Uzbek and Kyrgyz people. Anatolian Turks are closer to Kurds and Persians and Azeri Turks are genetically closer to other caucasian people such as Armenians and Georgians. You think this is coincedence? They are all genetically closer to people around them thus proving the overal migration and genetic flow. You like to talk about genetics but most Azeri's can thrace their ancestry back to ancient local and migrated Turkic tribes(Afshars, Javanshirs, Qajars, Safavids, Qizilbash and etc) which is more then enough for them. No need to talk about genetics, culture, languages and tradtions blabla(and i say this because i feel bad for you). Azeri's are Turkic, get over it. Yeah Turkic people ruled Iran for centries with different empires each. Accept it and move along with your life. You are a miserable sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should do something about that inferiority complex, its geniunly disturbing and it blinds you with delusional fantasies. Let this be a lesson for any retard that ever dares to call Azeri's Iranic again. I am sick of hearing your pathethic baseless BS and so are the fellow Azeri members.


People of Azerbaijan were Persian speakers and they have nothing to do with turks or mongols nor anatolis.






99% of the Iranian Azeris that I've seen on Internet forums don't give a fuk about turks. Only 1-2% separatist.

*Linguistic affiliation[edit]*
[_original research?_]

Azari is believed[_by whom?_] to be a part of the dialect continuum of Northwest Iranian languages. As such, its ancestor would be close to the earliest attested Northwest Iranian languages, Median. As the Northwestern and Southwestern Iranian languages had not yet developed very far apart by the first millennium AD, Azari would also still have been very similar to classical Middle Persian.[_citation needed_]

Azari was spoken in most of Azarbaijan at least up to the 17th century, with the number of speakers decreasing since the 11th century due to the Turkification of the area. According to some accounts, it may have survived for several centuries after that up to the 16th or 17th century. Today, Iranian dialects are still spoken in several linguistic enclaves within Azarbaijan. While some scholars believe that these dialects form a direct continuation of the ancient Azari languages,[5] others have argued that they are likely to be a later import through migration from other parts of Iran, and that the original Azari dialects became extinct.[8]

The name "Azari" is derived from the old Iranian name for the region of Azarbaijan.[_citation needed_] The same name for the region, in a Turkified form, was later adopted also to designate the modern Turkic language "Azeri".

According to Vladimir Minorsky, around the 9th or 10th century:[9]

“ "The original sedentary population of Azarbayjan consisted of a mass of peasants and at the time of the Arab conquest was compromised under the semi-contemptuous term of Uluj("non-Arab")-somewhat similar to the raya(*ri’aya) of the Ottoman empire. The only arms of this peaceful rustic population were slings, see Tabari, II, 1379-89. They spoke a number of dialects (*Adhari*, Talishi) of which even now there remains some islets surviving amidst the Turkish speaking population. It was this basic population on which Babak leaned in his revolt against the caliphate. ”
Clifford Edmund Bosworth says:[10]

“ " We need not take seriously Moqaddasī’s assertion that Azerbaijan had seventy languages, a state of affairs more correctly applicable to the Caucasus region to the north; but the basically Iranian population spoke an aberrant, dialectical form of Persian (called by Masʿūdī al-āḏarīya) as well as standard Persian, and the geographers state that the former was difficult to understand. ”
Igrar Aliyev states that:[11]

“
1. In the writing of medieval Arab historians (Ibn Hawqal, Muqqaddesi..), the people of Azarbaijan spoke Azari. 2. This Azari was without doubt an Iranian language because it is also contrasted with Dari but it is also mentioned as Persian. It was not the same as the languages of the Caucasus mentioned by Arab historians. 3. Azari is not exactly Dari (name used for the Khorasanian Persian which is the Modern Persian language). From the research conducted by researchers upon this language, it appears that this language is part of the NW Iranian languages and was close to Talyshi language. Talyshi language has kept some of the characteristics of the Median language.

”
Aliyev also mentions that the medieval Muslim historians like Baladhuri, Masudi, Ibn Hawqal and Yaqut have mentioned this language by name.[11] Medieval historians and scholars also record that the language of the region of Azarbaijan, as well as its people there, as Iranians who spoke Iranian languages. Among these writers are Istakhri,Masudi, Ibn al-Nadim, Hamza Isfahani, Ibn Hawqal,Baladhuri, Muqaddasi, Yaghubi, Hamdollah Mostowfi, andKhwarazmi.[5]

According to Gilbert Lazard:[12]

“ Azarbaijan was the domain of Adhari, an important Iranian dialect which Masudi mentions together with Dari and Pahlavi. ”
According to Professor. Richard Frye: Azari was a majorIranian language and the original language of Azerbaijanregion and Azari gradually lost its stature as the prevalent language by the end of the 14th century.[13]

*Historical attestations[edit]*
Ebn al-Moqaffa’ (died 142/759) is quoted by ibn Al-Nadim in his famous Al-Fihrist as stating that Azerbaijan, Nahavand, Rayy, Hamadan and Esfahan speak Fahlavi (Pahlavi) and collectively constitute the region of Fahlah.[14]

A very similar statement is given by the medieval historian Hamzeh Isfahani when talking about Sassanid Iran. Hamzeh Isfahani writes in the book Al-Tanbih ‘ala Hoduth alTashif that five "tongues" or dialects, were common in Sassanian Iran: Fahlavi, Dari, Persian, Khuzi and Soryani. Hamzeh (893-961 CE) explains these dialects in the following way:[15]

“ Fahlavi was a dialect which kings spoke in their assemblies and it is related to Fahleh. This name is used to designate five cities of Iran, Esfahan, Rey, Hamadan, Man Nahavand, and Azerbaijan. Persian is a dialect which was spoken by the clergy (Zoroastrian) and those who associated with them and is the language of the cities of Fars. Dari is the dialect of the cities of Ctesiphon and was spoken in the kings' /dabariyan/ 'courts'. The root of its name is related to its use; /darbar/ 'court* is implied in /dar/. The vocabulary of the natives of Balkh was dominant in this language, which includes the dialects of the eastern peoples. Khuzi is associated with the cities of Khuzistan where kings and dignitaries used it in private conversation and during leisure time, in the bath houses for instance. ”
Ibn Hawqal states:[5]

“ the language of the people of Azerbaijan and most of the people of Armenia (sic; he probably means the Iranian Armenia) is Iranian (al-farssya), which binds them together, while Arabic is also used among them; among those who speak al-faressya (here he seemingly means Persian, spoken by the elite of the urban population), there are few who do not understand Arabic; and some merchants and landowners are even adept in it". ”
It should be noted that Ibn Hawqal mentions that some areas of Armenia are controlled by Muslims and others by Christians.[16]

Abu al-Hasan Ali ibn al-Husayn Al-Masudi (896-956), theArab historian states:

“ The Persians are a people whose borders are the Mahat Mountains and Azarbaijan up to Armenia and Aran, and Bayleqan and Darband, and Ray and Tabaristan and Masqat and Shabaran and Jorjan and Abarshahr, and that is Nishabur, and Herat and Marv and other places in land of Khorasan, and Sejistan and Kerman and Fars and Ahvaz...All these lands were once one kingdom with one sovereign and one language...although the language differed slightly. The language, however, is one, in that its letters are written the same way and used the same way in composition. There are, then, different languages such as Pahlavi, Dari, Azari, as well as other Persian languages.[17] ”
Al-Moqaddasi (died late 10th century) considers Azerbaijan as part of the 8th division of lands. He states:"The languages of the 8th division is Iranian (al-‘ajamyya). It is partly partly Dari and partly convoluted (monqaleq) and all of them are named Persian".[18]

Al-Moqaddasi also writes on the general region of Armenia, Arran and Azerbaijan and states:[19]

“ They have big beards, their speech is not attractive. In Arminya they speak Armenian, in al-Ran, Ranian (Aranian). Their Persian is understandable, and is close to Khurasanian (Dari Persian) in sound ”
.

Ahmad ibn Yaqubi mentions that the _People of Azerbaijan are a mixture of Azari 'Ajams ('Ajam is a term that developed to mean Iranian) and old Javedanis (followers of Javidan the son of Shahrak who was the leader of Khurramites and successed by Babak Khorramdin)._[20]

Zakarrya b. Mohammad Qazvini's report in Athar al-Bilad, composed in 1275, that "no town has escaped being taken over by the Turks except Tabriz" (Beirut ed., 1960, p. 339) one may infer that at least Tabriz had remained aloof from the influence of Turkish until the time.[5]

From the time of the Mongol invasion, most of whose armies were composed of Turkic tribes, the influence of Turkish increased in the region. On the other hand, the old Iranian dialects remained prevalent in major cities. Hamdallah Mostawafi writing in the 1340s calls the language of Maraqa as "modified Pahlavi"(Pahlavi-ye Mughayyar). Mostowafi calls the language of Zanjan (Pahlavi-ye Raast). The language of Gushtaspi covering the Caspian border region between Gilan to Shirvan is called a Pahlavi language close to the language of Gilan.[21]

Following the Islamic Conquest of Iran, Middle Persian, also known as Pahlavi, continued to be used until the 10th century when it was gradually replaced by a new breed of Persian language, most notably Dari. The Saffarid dynastyin particular was the first in a line of many dynasties to officially adopt the new language in 875 CE. Thus Dari, which contains many loanwords from its predecessors, is considered the continuation of Middle Persian which was prevalent in the early Islamic era of western Iran. The name_Dari_ comes from the word (دربار) which refers to the royal court, where many of the poets, protagonists, and patrons of the literature flourished. (_See Persian literature_)

*The Iranian dialect of Tabriz[edit]*
According to Jean During, the inhabitants of Tabriz did not speak Turkish in the 15th century.[22]

The language of Tabriz, being an Iranian language, was not the standard Khurasani dari. Qatran Tabrizi (11th century) has an interesting couplet mentioning this fact:[23]

“
بلبل به سان مطرب بیدل فراز گل

گه پارسی نوازد، گاهی زند دری

Translation: The nightingale is on top of the flower like a minstrel who has lost her/his heart It bemoans sometimes in Parsi (Persian) and sometimes in Dari (Khurasani Persian)

”
There are extant words, phrases, sentences and poems attested in the old Iranian dialect of Tabriz in a variety of books and manuscripts.[24]

Hamdullah Mustuwafi (14th century) mentions a sentence in the language of Tabriz:[25]

“
*تبارزه* اگر صاحب حُسنی را با لباس ناسزا یابند، گویند "*انگور خلوقی بی چه در، درّ سوه اندرین*"؛ یعنی انگور خلوقی( انگوری مرغوب) است در سبد دریده

"The Tabrizians have a phrase when they see a fortunate and wealthy man in a uncouth clothes:" He is like fresh grapes in a ripped fruit basket. "

”
A Macaronic (mula'ma which is popular in Persian poetry where some verses are in one language and another in another language) poem from Homam Tabrizi, where some verses are in Khorasani (Dari) Persian and others are in the dialect of Tabriz .[26]

“
بدیذم چشم مستت رفتم اژ دست // كوام و آذر دلی كویا بتی مست // دل‌ام خود رفت و می‌دانم كه روژی // به مهرت هم بشی خوش كیانم اژ دست // به آب زندگی ای خوش عبارت // لوانت لاود جمن دیل و كیان بست // دمی بر عاشق خود مهربان شو // كزی سر مهرورزی كست و نی كست // به عشق‌ات گر همام از جان برآیذ // مواژش كان بوان بمرت وارست // كرم خا و ابری بشم بوینی // به بویت خته بام ژاهنام

”
Another Ghazal from Homam Tabrizi where all the couplets except the last couplet is in Persian. The last couplet reads:[27]

“
«وهار و ول و دیم یار خوش بی // اوی یاران مه ول بی مه وهاران» Transliteration: Wahar o wol o Dim yaar khwash Bi Awi Yaaraan, mah wul Bi, Mah Wahaaraan

Translation: The Spring and Flowers and the face of the friend are all pleasant But without the friend, there are no flowers or a spring.

”
Another recent discovery by the name of Safina-yi Tabriz has given sentences from native of Tabriz in their peculiar Iranian dialect. The work was compiled during the Ilkhanidera. A sample expression of from the mystic Baba Faraj Tabrizi in the Safina:[28]

“
انانک قده‌ی فرجشون فعالم آندره اووارادا چاشمش نه پیف قدم کینستا نه پیف حدوث

Standard Persian (translated by the author of Safina himself):

چندانک فرج را در عالم آورده‌اند چشم او نه بر قدم افتاده است نه بر حدوث

Modern English:

They brought Faraj in this world in such a way that his eye is neither towards pre-eternity nor upon createdness.

”
The Safina (written in the Ilkhanid era) contains many poems and sentences from the old regional dialect of Azerbaijan. Another portion of the Safina contains a direct sentence in what the author has called as "Zaban-i-Tabriz"(dialect/language of Tabriz)[29]

“
دَچَان چوچرخ نکویت مو ایر رهشه مهر دورش

چَو ِش دَ کارده شکویت ولَول ودَارد سَر ِ یَوه

پَری بقهر اره میر دون جو پور زون هنرمند

پروکری اَنزوتون منی که آن هزیوه

اکیژ بحتَ ورامرو کی چرخ هانزمَویتی

ژژور منشی چو بخت اهون قدریوه

نه چرخ استه نبوتی نه روزو ورو فوتی

زو ِم چو واش خللیوه زمم حو بورضی ربوه



”
A sentence in the dialect of Tabriz (the author calls Zaban-i-Tabriz (dialect/language of Tabriz) recorded and also translated by Ibn Bazzaz Ardabili in the Safvat al-Safa

[30]
“
«علیشاه چو در آمد گستاخ وار شیخ را در کنار گرفت و گفت حاضر باش *بزبان تبریزی گو حریفر ژاته* یعنی سخن بصرف بگو حریفت رسیده است. در این گفتن دست بر کتف مبارک شیخ زد شیخ را غیرت سر بر کرد» The sentence: "Gu Harif(a/e)r Zhaatah" is mentioned in Tabrizi Dialect.

”
A sentence in the dialect of Tabriz by Pir Zehtab Tabrizi addressing the Qara-qoyunlu ruler Eskandar:[23]

“
اسکندر, رودم کشتی, رودت کشاد "Eskandar, Roodam Koshti, Roodat Koshaad!" (Eskandar, you killed my son, may your son perish!")

”
The word Rood for son is still used in some Iranian dialects, specially the Larestani dialect and other dialects around Fars.

Four quatrains titled fahlavvviyat from Khwaja Muhammad Kojjani (died 677/1278-79); born in Kojjan or Korjan, a village near Tabriz, recorded by Abd-al-Qader Maraghi.[24][31] A sample of one of the four quatrains from Khwaja Muhammad Kojjani

“
همه کیژی نَهَند خُشتی بَخُشتی

بَنا اج چو کَه دستِ گیژی وَنیژه

همه پیغمبران خُو بی و چو کِی

محمدمصطفی کیژی وَنیژه

”
.

Two qet'as (poems) quoted by Abd-al-Qader Maraghi in the dialect of Tabrz (died 838/1434-35; II, p. 142).[24][31] A sample of one these poems

“
رُورُم پَری بجولان

نو کُو بَمَن وُرارده

وی خَد شدیم بدامش

هیزا اَوُو وُرارده



”
A Ghazal and fourteen quatrains under the title of fahlaviyat by the poet Maghrebi Tabrizi (died 809/1406-7).[24][32]

A text probably by Mama Esmat Tabrizi, a mystical woman-poet of Tabriz (died 15th century), which occurs in a manuscript, preserved in Turkey, concerning the shrines of saints in Tabriz.[5][33]

A phrase "Buri Buri" which in Persian means Biya Biya or in English: Come! Come! is mentioned by Rumi from the mouth of Shams Tabrizi in this poem:

“
«ولی ترجیع پنجم در نیایم جز به دستوری

که شمس الدین تبریزی بفرماید مرا بوری

مرا گوید *بیا، بوری* که من باغم تو زنبوری

که تا خونت عسل گردد که تا مومت شود نوری»

”
The word Buri is mentioned by Hussain Tabrizi Karbali with regards to the Shaykh Khwajah Abdur-rahim Azh-Abaadi as to "come":.[34]

In the Harzandi dialect of Harzand in Azerbaijan as well as the Karingani dialect of Azerbaijan, both recorded in the 20th century, the two words "Biri" and "Burah" means to "come" and are of the same root[35]

*On the language of Maragheh[edit]*
Hamdollah Mostowfi of the 13th century mentions the language of Maragheh as "Pahlavi Mughayr" (modified Pahlavi):[36]

Interestingly enough, the 17th-century Ottoman Turkish traveler Evliya Chelebi who traveled to Safavid Iran also states: "The majority of the women in Maragheh converse in Pahlavi".[23]

According to the Encyclopedia of Islam:[37]"At the present day, the inhabitants speak Adhar Turkish, but in the 14th century they still spoke "arabicized Pahlawi" (Nuzhat al-Qolub: Pahlawi Mu’arrab) which means an Iranian dialect of the north western group."

Old Azeri language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All of Azaris are Persian racially. 'Only' their language is mixed with turkish.


> Pahlavi = Turkic


WTF! They were Persians.


> Timurids= Turkic


Timur claimed to be one of grandsons of Chengiz so he was a mongol.


> Tahirids= Arabs


Persian

Plus:

Language of Anatolians is mongolized since 600 - 300 years ago. 

Old Anatolia language:

Anatolian languages - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> People of Azerbaijan were Persian speakers and they have nothing to do with turks or mongols nor anatolis.
> 
> 99% of the Iranian Azeris that I've seen on Internet forums don't give a fuk about turks. Only 1-2% separatist.
> 
> *Linguistic affiliation[edit]*
> [_original research?_]
> 
> Azari is believed[_by whom?_] to be a part of the dialect continuum of Northwest Iranian languages. As such, its ancestor would be close to the earliest attested Northwest Iranian languages, Median. As the Northwestern and Southwestern Iranian languages had not yet developed very far apart by the first millennium AD, Azari would also still have been very similar to classical Middle Persian.[_citation needed_]
> 
> Azari was spoken in most of Azarbaijan at least up to the 17th century, with the number of speakers decreasing since the 11th century due to the Turkification of the area. According to some accounts, it may have survived for several centuries after that up to the 16th or 17th century. Today, Iranian dialects are still spoken in several linguistic enclaves within Azarbaijan. While some scholars believe that these dialects form a direct continuation of the ancient Azari languages,[5] others have argued that they are likely to be a later import through migration from other parts of Iran, and that the original Azari dialects became extinct.[8]
> 
> The name "Azari" is derived from the old Iranian name for the region of Azarbaijan.[_citation needed_] The same name for the region, in a Turkified form, was later adopted also to designate the modern Turkic language "Azeri".
> 
> According to Vladimir Minorsky, around the 9th or 10th century:[9]
> 
> “ "The original sedentary population of Azarbayjan consisted of a mass of peasants and at the time of the Arab conquest was compromised under the semi-contemptuous term of Uluj("non-Arab")-somewhat similar to the raya(*ri’aya) of the Ottoman empire. The only arms of this peaceful rustic population were slings, see Tabari, II, 1379-89. They spoke a number of dialects (*Adhari*, Talishi) of which even now there remains some islets surviving amidst the Turkish speaking population. It was this basic population on which Babak leaned in his revolt against the caliphate. ”
> Clifford Edmund Bosworth says:[10]
> 
> “ " We need not take seriously Moqaddasī’s assertion that Azerbaijan had seventy languages, a state of affairs more correctly applicable to the Caucasus region to the north; but the basically Iranian population spoke an aberrant, dialectical form of Persian (called by Masʿūdī al-āḏarīya) as well as standard Persian, and the geographers state that the former was difficult to understand. ”
> Igrar Aliyev states that:[11]
> 
> “
> 1. In the writing of medieval Arab historians (Ibn Hawqal, Muqqaddesi..), the people of Azarbaijan spoke Azari. 2. This Azari was without doubt an Iranian language because it is also contrasted with Dari but it is also mentioned as Persian. It was not the same as the languages of the Caucasus mentioned by Arab historians. 3. Azari is not exactly Dari (name used for the Khorasanian Persian which is the Modern Persian language). From the research conducted by researchers upon this language, it appears that this language is part of the NW Iranian languages and was close to Talyshi language. Talyshi language has kept some of the characteristics of the Median language.
> 
> ”
> Aliyev also mentions that the medieval Muslim historians like Baladhuri, Masudi, Ibn Hawqal and Yaqut have mentioned this language by name.[11] Medieval historians and scholars also record that the language of the region of Azarbaijan, as well as its people there, as Iranians who spoke Iranian languages. Among these writers are Istakhri,Masudi, Ibn al-Nadim, Hamza Isfahani, Ibn Hawqal,Baladhuri, Muqaddasi, Yaghubi, Hamdollah Mostowfi, andKhwarazmi.[5]
> 
> According to Gilbert Lazard:[12]
> 
> “ Azarbaijan was the domain of Adhari, an important Iranian dialect which Masudi mentions together with Dari and Pahlavi. ”
> According to Professor. Richard Frye: Azari was a majorIranian language and the original language of Azerbaijanregion and Azari gradually lost its stature as the prevalent language by the end of the 14th century.[13]
> 
> *Historical attestations[edit]*
> Ebn al-Moqaffa’ (died 142/759) is quoted by ibn Al-Nadim in his famous Al-Fihrist as stating that Azerbaijan, Nahavand, Rayy, Hamadan and Esfahan speak Fahlavi (Pahlavi) and collectively constitute the region of Fahlah.[14]
> 
> A very similar statement is given by the medieval historian Hamzeh Isfahani when talking about Sassanid Iran. Hamzeh Isfahani writes in the book Al-Tanbih ‘ala Hoduth alTashif that five "tongues" or dialects, were common in Sassanian Iran: Fahlavi, Dari, Persian, Khuzi and Soryani. Hamzeh (893-961 CE) explains these dialects in the following way:[15]
> 
> “ Fahlavi was a dialect which kings spoke in their assemblies and it is related to Fahleh. This name is used to designate five cities of Iran, Esfahan, Rey, Hamadan, Man Nahavand, and Azerbaijan. Persian is a dialect which was spoken by the clergy (Zoroastrian) and those who associated with them and is the language of the cities of Fars. Dari is the dialect of the cities of Ctesiphon and was spoken in the kings' /dabariyan/ 'courts'. The root of its name is related to its use; /darbar/ 'court* is implied in /dar/. The vocabulary of the natives of Balkh was dominant in this language, which includes the dialects of the eastern peoples. Khuzi is associated with the cities of Khuzistan where kings and dignitaries used it in private conversation and during leisure time, in the bath houses for instance. ”
> Ibn Hawqal states:[5]
> 
> “ the language of the people of Azerbaijan and most of the people of Armenia (sic; he probably means the Iranian Armenia) is Iranian (al-farssya), which binds them together, while Arabic is also used among them; among those who speak al-faressya (here he seemingly means Persian, spoken by the elite of the urban population), there are few who do not understand Arabic; and some merchants and landowners are even adept in it". ”
> It should be noted that Ibn Hawqal mentions that some areas of Armenia are controlled by Muslims and others by Christians.[16]
> 
> Abu al-Hasan Ali ibn al-Husayn Al-Masudi (896-956), theArab historian states:
> 
> “ The Persians are a people whose borders are the Mahat Mountains and Azarbaijan up to Armenia and Aran, and Bayleqan and Darband, and Ray and Tabaristan and Masqat and Shabaran and Jorjan and Abarshahr, and that is Nishabur, and Herat and Marv and other places in land of Khorasan, and Sejistan and Kerman and Fars and Ahvaz...All these lands were once one kingdom with one sovereign and one language...although the language differed slightly. The language, however, is one, in that its letters are written the same way and used the same way in composition. There are, then, different languages such as Pahlavi, Dari, Azari, as well as other Persian languages.[17] ”
> Al-Moqaddasi (died late 10th century) considers Azerbaijan as part of the 8th division of lands. He states:"The languages of the 8th division is Iranian (al-‘ajamyya). It is partly partly Dari and partly convoluted (monqaleq) and all of them are named Persian".[18]
> 
> Al-Moqaddasi also writes on the general region of Armenia, Arran and Azerbaijan and states:[19]
> 
> “ They have big beards, their speech is not attractive. In Arminya they speak Armenian, in al-Ran, Ranian (Aranian). Their Persian is understandable, and is close to Khurasanian (Dari Persian) in sound ”
> .
> 
> Ahmad ibn Yaqubi mentions that the _People of Azerbaijan are a mixture of Azari 'Ajams ('Ajam is a term that developed to mean Iranian) and old Javedanis (followers of Javidan the son of Shahrak who was the leader of Khurramites and successed by Babak Khorramdin)._[20]
> 
> Zakarrya b. Mohammad Qazvini's report in Athar al-Bilad, composed in 1275, that "no town has escaped being taken over by the Turks except Tabriz" (Beirut ed., 1960, p. 339) one may infer that at least Tabriz had remained aloof from the influence of Turkish until the time.[5]
> 
> From the time of the Mongol invasion, most of whose armies were composed of Turkic tribes, the influence of Turkish increased in the region. On the other hand, the old Iranian dialects remained prevalent in major cities. Hamdallah Mostawafi writing in the 1340s calls the language of Maraqa as "modified Pahlavi"(Pahlavi-ye Mughayyar). Mostowafi calls the language of Zanjan (Pahlavi-ye Raast). The language of Gushtaspi covering the Caspian border region between Gilan to Shirvan is called a Pahlavi language close to the language of Gilan.[21]
> 
> Following the Islamic Conquest of Iran, Middle Persian, also known as Pahlavi, continued to be used until the 10th century when it was gradually replaced by a new breed of Persian language, most notably Dari. The Saffarid dynastyin particular was the first in a line of many dynasties to officially adopt the new language in 875 CE. Thus Dari, which contains many loanwords from its predecessors, is considered the continuation of Middle Persian which was prevalent in the early Islamic era of western Iran. The name_Dari_ comes from the word (دربار) which refers to the royal court, where many of the poets, protagonists, and patrons of the literature flourished. (_See Persian literature_)
> 
> *The Iranian dialect of Tabriz[edit]*
> According to Jean During, the inhabitants of Tabriz did not speak Turkish in the 15th century.[22]
> 
> The language of Tabriz, being an Iranian language, was not the standard Khurasani dari. Qatran Tabrizi (11th century) has an interesting couplet mentioning this fact:[23]
> 
> “
> بلبل به سان مطرب بیدل فراز گل
> 
> گه پارسی نوازد، گاهی زند دری
> 
> Translation: The nightingale is on top of the flower like a minstrel who has lost her/his heart It bemoans sometimes in Parsi (Persian) and sometimes in Dari (Khurasani Persian)
> 
> ”
> There are extant words, phrases, sentences and poems attested in the old Iranian dialect of Tabriz in a variety of books and manuscripts.[24]
> 
> Hamdullah Mustuwafi (14th century) mentions a sentence in the language of Tabriz:[25]
> 
> “
> *تبارزه* اگر صاحب حُسنی را با لباس ناسزا یابند، گویند "*انگور خلوقی بی چه در، درّ سوه اندرین*"؛ یعنی انگور خلوقی( انگوری مرغوب) است در سبد دریده
> 
> "The Tabrizians have a phrase when they see a fortunate and wealthy man in a uncouth clothes:" He is like fresh grapes in a ripped fruit basket. "
> 
> ”
> A Macaronic (mula'ma which is popular in Persian poetry where some verses are in one language and another in another language) poem from Homam Tabrizi, where some verses are in Khorasani (Dari) Persian and others are in the dialect of Tabriz .[26]
> 
> “
> بدیذم چشم مستت رفتم اژ دست // كوام و آذر دلی كویا بتی مست // دل‌ام خود رفت و می‌دانم كه روژی // به مهرت هم بشی خوش كیانم اژ دست // به آب زندگی ای خوش عبارت // لوانت لاود جمن دیل و كیان بست // دمی بر عاشق خود مهربان شو // كزی سر مهرورزی كست و نی كست // به عشق‌ات گر همام از جان برآیذ // مواژش كان بوان بمرت وارست // كرم خا و ابری بشم بوینی // به بویت خته بام ژاهنام
> 
> ”
> Another Ghazal from Homam Tabrizi where all the couplets except the last couplet is in Persian. The last couplet reads:[27]
> 
> “
> «وهار و ول و دیم یار خوش بی // اوی یاران مه ول بی مه وهاران» Transliteration: Wahar o wol o Dim yaar khwash Bi Awi Yaaraan, mah wul Bi, Mah Wahaaraan
> 
> Translation: The Spring and Flowers and the face of the friend are all pleasant But without the friend, there are no flowers or a spring.
> 
> ”
> Another recent discovery by the name of Safina-yi Tabriz has given sentences from native of Tabriz in their peculiar Iranian dialect. The work was compiled during the Ilkhanidera. A sample expression of from the mystic Baba Faraj Tabrizi in the Safina:[28]
> 
> “
> انانک قده‌ی فرجشون فعالم آندره اووارادا چاشمش نه پیف قدم کینستا نه پیف حدوث
> 
> Standard Persian (translated by the author of Safina himself):
> 
> چندانک فرج را در عالم آورده‌اند چشم او نه بر قدم افتاده است نه بر حدوث
> 
> Modern English:
> 
> They brought Faraj in this world in such a way that his eye is neither towards pre-eternity nor upon createdness.
> 
> ”
> The Safina (written in the Ilkhanid era) contains many poems and sentences from the old regional dialect of Azerbaijan. Another portion of the Safina contains a direct sentence in what the author has called as "Zaban-i-Tabriz"(dialect/language of Tabriz)[29]
> 
> “
> دَچَان چوچرخ نکویت مو ایر رهشه مهر دورش
> 
> چَو ِش دَ کارده شکویت ولَول ودَارد سَر ِ یَوه
> 
> پَری بقهر اره میر دون جو پور زون هنرمند
> 
> پروکری اَنزوتون منی که آن هزیوه
> 
> اکیژ بحتَ ورامرو کی چرخ هانزمَویتی
> 
> ژژور منشی چو بخت اهون قدریوه
> 
> نه چرخ استه نبوتی نه روزو ورو فوتی
> 
> زو ِم چو واش خللیوه زمم حو بورضی ربوه
> 
> 
> 
> ”
> A sentence in the dialect of Tabriz (the author calls Zaban-i-Tabriz (dialect/language of Tabriz) recorded and also translated by Ibn Bazzaz Ardabili in the Safvat al-Safa
> 
> [30]
> “
> «علیشاه چو در آمد گستاخ وار شیخ را در کنار گرفت و گفت حاضر باش *بزبان تبریزی گو حریفر ژاته* یعنی سخن بصرف بگو حریفت رسیده است. در این گفتن دست بر کتف مبارک شیخ زد شیخ را غیرت سر بر کرد» The sentence: "Gu Harif(a/e)r Zhaatah" is mentioned in Tabrizi Dialect.
> 
> ”
> A sentence in the dialect of Tabriz by Pir Zehtab Tabrizi addressing the Qara-qoyunlu ruler Eskandar:[23]
> 
> “
> اسکندر, رودم کشتی, رودت کشاد "Eskandar, Roodam Koshti, Roodat Koshaad!" (Eskandar, you killed my son, may your son perish!")
> 
> ”
> The word Rood for son is still used in some Iranian dialects, specially the Larestani dialect and other dialects around Fars.
> 
> Four quatrains titled fahlavvviyat from Khwaja Muhammad Kojjani (died 677/1278-79); born in Kojjan or Korjan, a village near Tabriz, recorded by Abd-al-Qader Maraghi.[24][31] A sample of one of the four quatrains from Khwaja Muhammad Kojjani
> 
> “
> همه کیژی نَهَند خُشتی بَخُشتی
> 
> بَنا اج چو کَه دستِ گیژی وَنیژه
> 
> همه پیغمبران خُو بی و چو کِی
> 
> محمدمصطفی کیژی وَنیژه
> 
> ”
> .
> 
> Two qet'as (poems) quoted by Abd-al-Qader Maraghi in the dialect of Tabrz (died 838/1434-35; II, p. 142).[24][31] A sample of one these poems
> 
> “
> رُورُم پَری بجولان
> 
> نو کُو بَمَن وُرارده
> 
> وی خَد شدیم بدامش
> 
> هیزا اَوُو وُرارده
> 
> 
> 
> ”
> A Ghazal and fourteen quatrains under the title of fahlaviyat by the poet Maghrebi Tabrizi (died 809/1406-7).[24][32]
> 
> A text probably by Mama Esmat Tabrizi, a mystical woman-poet of Tabriz (died 15th century), which occurs in a manuscript, preserved in Turkey, concerning the shrines of saints in Tabriz.[5][33]
> 
> A phrase "Buri Buri" which in Persian means Biya Biya or in English: Come! Come! is mentioned by Rumi from the mouth of Shams Tabrizi in this poem:
> 
> “
> «ولی ترجیع پنجم در نیایم جز به دستوری
> 
> که شمس الدین تبریزی بفرماید مرا بوری
> 
> مرا گوید *بیا، بوری* که من باغم تو زنبوری
> 
> که تا خونت عسل گردد که تا مومت شود نوری»
> 
> ”
> The word Buri is mentioned by Hussain Tabrizi Karbali with regards to the Shaykh Khwajah Abdur-rahim Azh-Abaadi as to "come":.[34]
> 
> In the Harzandi dialect of Harzand in Azerbaijan as well as the Karingani dialect of Azerbaijan, both recorded in the 20th century, the two words "Biri" and "Burah" means to "come" and are of the same root[35]
> 
> *On the language of Maragheh[edit]*
> Hamdollah Mostowfi of the 13th century mentions the language of Maragheh as "Pahlavi Mughayr" (modified Pahlavi):[36]
> 
> Interestingly enough, the 17th-century Ottoman Turkish traveler Evliya Chelebi who traveled to Safavid Iran also states: "The majority of the women in Maragheh converse in Pahlavi".[23]
> 
> According to the Encyclopedia of Islam:[37]"At the present day, the inhabitants speak Adhar Turkish, but in the 14th century they still spoke "arabicized Pahlawi" (Nuzhat al-Qolub: Pahlawi Mu’arrab) which means an Iranian dialect of the north western group."
> 
> Old Azeri language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> All of Iranian Azaris are Persian racially.







This has been discussed so many times jezus christ...



> WTF! They were Persians.


Nope. Turkic.


> Timur claimed to be one of grandsons of Chengiz so he was a mongol.


Read his memoirs. He is a Turk(technically Turco-Mongol) but he considered himself a Turk.

_Biz ki Türk oğlu Türk'üz; 
(We are Turks that are the sons of Turks)_


> Persian


Arabs. Vassals of the Abbasid Caliphate. You should learn what a vassal state means.


> Language of Anatolians is mongolized since 600 - 300 years ago.


Ancient Anatolian language became extinct far before the Turkic tribes arived there.

Since you are using Wikipedia as your source, it means you dont know anything regarding even your own history. I am not some uneducated dumbass like you. Just stop, you cant win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> Your @sses are turkized since 600 years ago and you aren't turk.
> 
> *Haplogroup distributions in Turkish people*
> 
> 
> 
> Y chromosome Haplogroup distribution of Turkish people.[5]
> According to Cinnioglu et al., (2004)[5] there are many Y-DNA haplogroups present in Turkey. The majority haplogroups are shared with their "West Asian" and "Caucasian' neighbours. By contrast, "Central Asian" haplogroups are rarer, N and Q)- 5.7% (but it rises to 36% if K, R1a, R1b and L- which infrequently occur in Central Asia, but are notable in many other Western Turkic groups), India H, R2 - 1.5% and Africa A, E3*, E3a - 1%.
> 
> Some of the percentages identified were:[5]
> 
> J2=24% - J2 (M172)[5] Typical of Mediterranean, Caucasian, Western and Central Asian populations.[17]
> R1b=14.7%[5] Widespread in western Eurasia, with distinct 'west Asian' and 'west European' lineages. The predominant haplogroup among Armenians.
> G=10.9%[5] - Typical of people from the Caucasus and to a lesser extent the Middle East.
> E3b-M35=10.7%[5] (E3b1-M78 and E3b3-M123 accounting for all E representatives in the sample, besides a single E3b2-M81 chromosome). E-M78 occurs commonly, and is found in northern and eastern Africa, western Asia[18] Haplogroup E-M123is found in both Africa and Eurasia.
> J1=9%[5] - Typical amongst people from the Arabian Peninsula and Dagestan (ranging from 3% from Turks around Konya to 12% in Kurds).
> R1a=6.9%[5] - Common in various Central Asian, Indian, and Eastern European populations.
> I=5.3%[5] - Common in Balkans and eastern Europe, possibly representing a back-migration to Anatolia.
> K=4.5%[5] - Typical of Asian populations and Caucasian populations.
> L=4.2%[5] - Typical of Indian Subcontinent and Khorasanpopulations. Found sporadically in the Middle East and the Caucasus.
> N=3.8%[5] - Typical of Uralic, Siberian and Altaic populations.
> T=2.5%[5] - Typical of Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, Northeast African and South Asian populations
> Q=1.9%[5] - Typical of Northern Altaic populations (also common in Scandinavia and the Alps.)
> C=1.3%[5] – Typical of Mongolic and Siberian populations
> R2=0.96% [5] - Typical of South Asian population
> Others markers than occurs in less than 1% are H, A, E3a , O , R1*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw where is that 1000 years?
> 
> Tahirids = Persian
> Safarid = Persian
> Samanid = Persian
> Buyids = Persian
> Seljuk = Iranian turk (soldiers of Samanids)
> Ghurid = Persian
> Ilkahinte/Timurid = Mongol
> Zand = Persian
> Safavid = Azari
> Afsharid = Azari
> Qajar = Azari
> Pahlavi = Persian


man they are so ashamed that they got conquered and turkified thats why they say we are turks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

BordoEnes said:


> This is actually very complex issue since populations also change languages and genes flow without large scale migration, never to mention influences of culture. So when you look at the modern view physical archaeology, historical records, linguistics and DNA mapping provide us with picture that has some common features but a lot of contradictions.
> 
> To put it blundly there is no evidence that the genetic code of the ancient Turkic tribe was any different. Thus you cant genetically be "Turkic" person just like how you genetically cant be "Iranic". Its much closer to bloodline and cultural-linguistic ethnic group that have common ancestry. Prime example being the Tajiks. They are genetically closer and similair the Uzbek and Kyrgyz people. Anatolian Turks are closer to Kurds and Persians and Azeri Turks are genetically closer to other caucasian people such as Armenians and Georgians. You think this is coincedence? They are all genetically closer to people around them thus proving the overal migration and genetic flow. You like to talk about genetics but most Azeri's can thrace their ancestry back to ancient local and migrated Turkic tribes(Afshars, Javanshirs, Qajars, Safavids, Qizilbash and etc) which is more then enough for them. No need to talk about genetics, culture, languages and tradtions blabla(and i say this because i feel bad for you). Azeri's are Turkic, get over it. Yeah Turkic people ruled Iran for centries with different empires each. Accept it and move along with your life. You are a miserable sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should do something about that inferiority complex, its geniunly disturbing and it blinds you with delusional fantasies. Let this be a lesson for any retard that ever dares to call Azeri's Iranic again. I am sick of hearing your pathethic baseless BS and so are the fellow Azeri members.


turk means languege they say they are turks because they are ashamed of the reality that they got turkified look at them do they look turks to you or just misguided turkified confused people just how rmi5 was these people they claim they are turks at the same time they claim that they are caucasins and iranic



BordoEnes said:


> This has been discussed so many times jezus christ...
> 
> 
> Nope. Turkic.
> 
> Read his memoirs. He is a Turk(technically Turco-Mongol) but he considered himself a Turk.
> 
> _Biz ki Türk oğlu Türk'üz;
> (We are Turks that are the sons of Turks)_
> 
> Arabs. Vassals of the Abbasid Caliphate. You should learn what a vassal state means.
> 
> Ancient Anatolian language became extinct far before the Turkic tribes arived there.
> 
> Since you are using Wikipedia as your source, it means you dont know anything regarding even your own history. I am not some uneducated dumbass like you. Just stop, you cant win.


if they are turks then they should leave to mongolia their real homeland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

BordoEnes said:


> This has been discussed so many times jezus christ...
> 
> 
> Nope. Turkic.
> 
> Read his memoirs. He is a Turk(technically Turco-Mongol) but he considered himself a Turk.
> 
> _Biz ki Türk oğlu Türk'üz;
> (We are Turks that are the sons of Turks)_
> 
> Arabs. Vassals of the Abbasid Caliphate. You should learn what a vassal state means.
> 
> Ancient Anatolian language became extinct far before the Turkic tribes arived there.
> 
> Since you are using Wikipedia as your source, it means you dont know anything regarding even your own history. I am not some uneducated dumbass like you. Just stop, you cant win.


Dumbass is your Mongolian mother turd.

The *Timurid dynasty* (Persian: تیموریان‎‎), self-designated as *Gurkani* (Persian: گورکانیان‎‎, _Gūrkāniyān_), was a Sunni Muslim[1] dynasty or clan of Turco-Mongollineage[2][3][4][5] descended from the warlord Timur (also known as Tamerlane). The word "Gurkani" derived from "gurkan", a Persianized form of the Mongolian word "kuragan" meaning "son-in-law",[6] as the Timurids being in-laws of the line of Genghis Khan,[7] founder of theMongol Empire.

Timurid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dumbass Anatoli, Tahirids were vassal of Abbasid only for 'one' year.

Tahirid Dynasty:

Part of Abbasid Caliphate (821-822)

They invaded Abbasids in Baghdad and killed their Caliphate. Their soldiers ran away when they saw Iranian army.

Tahirid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Dumbass turd, Pahlavids were heavily pro Persians how were they turkic you turd???


----------



## kaikaus

dude what's the deal with Iranian fb pages
all i can find on iranian fb pages is that how good shah was or how good zorostarianism is
like is zorostarainism a big religion in iran?
Like does Iran identify it self as a zorostarian state or a shia muslim state
really confused
or is it a blend of islam with zorostarianism.
now plz dont go all ninja on me i'm just asking 
last time i asked this question to an iranian i got told i was an arab ******
now i dont like saudia too but never the less i still identify myself as a muslim
i hate their policies but the ppl i talked to were like **** arabs sure 
but then they said mean stuff about islam
plz dont make this into a shia sunni 
or they kafir you kafir game
just need an insight


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> Lol relax kiddo , I missed the OTH mark and was considering standard radar of S-300 or others.
> last time I checked OTH radar is located right in the center of Iran , giving Iran just the detection within its own borders
> 
> and the 3000km range OTH radar which was reported at 40% completion at Feb 2015 , most likely hasn't been completed yet.
> 
> Lol you plan on using AAA against a cruise missile? Unless you are talking about NBS Mantis type of AA then even if you managed to knock down some cruise missiles with a freaking AA , the hit to kill ration would be really low.
> 
> Nope, SOM WAS using the TRI-40 and Kale has developed a working engine for SOM back in 2014
> just to add on a 800km version of SOM was tested back in 2013 and 1500km version of SOM in 2014
> source : SOM 800KM Successfully Tested, Next Target 1500KM Mid 2014
> 
> save me your Iran stroknkk1kk!!! bs , Iran got its BM tech from North f*cking Korea, piss off with your stupidity and pride.
> Turkey is developing and has already tested BM with a range of more than 1000km , @cabatli_53 can tell you more.
> 
> yes Iran will smash Turkey into pieces in matter of seconds, even though Turkey has a much more powerful military and Iran having a much more fragile economy.
> 
> Like I said your Coast Based infrastructure which accounts for a massive part of your economy will be very easy targets for TurAF, eventhough like you said the Yildirim 1 has a CEP problem its more than enough to deal with large sized infrastructure.




At least you admitted you're don't have a clue what you're talking about  First go learn about what an OTH radar is and then comment, you people only like to embarrass yourselves.
No, seperh radar seems up and running from the news we heard, all you have to do is go in Iranian airdefence thread and educate yourself. As for the ghadir radar, it seems once again, you're incapable to do a simple research? Iran now has 2 ghadir radars, one of the which is detecting is a large chunk of turkey and add on top of that, Iran also now has mobile OTH radars. Thus Iran has 0 problems with detecting the useless SOM.

As for shooting down the cruise missile, are you that freaking backward? I used AAA as an example, arrays of ground based guns and artillery guns linked to radars and E/O systems could easily shoot down such low speed missiles. But I was just giving an example that one does not need a s-300 to shoot down such a missile, unless you're so moronic to actually think SOM can only be destroyed by such systems. Iran has a whole array of airdefence systems which will make short work of these SOMs which are made in small number(due to being made in small numbers) via airdefence such a Ra'ad, Talash etc etc.

Your problems is, you can't use reasoning. Iran got a few *liquid* fuelled ballistic missiles from North Korea in the 80's. Moron, Iranian prowess in missile tech today is in the solid fuelled department, such as Iranian anti ship, anti radiation ballistic missiles. North Korea does not even have solid fuelled missiles. Iranian position in missile today has little to do with North Korean or any outside nations as Iran possess missile which are unique only to Iran such the Hormoz series etc.

Turkey only has a repainted Chinese missile and that's it. There is nothing more, all these talks of a longer range missile is turkish BS propaganda. Let me know when a single test of such a missile is shown in the next 20 years. Turkey's only hope is importing some more chinese missiles and that's it.

Turkish military is a joke dude, they cannot do jack to Iran, as you can see, the only potential offensive weapon they have is some missile which uses imported engines and even that would be turned into scarp very fast. It is quite simple here kid, Iran could easily smash turkey by pressing a few bottons and turkey could not do jack in retaliation except cry to daddy US. Turkey is too puny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> Dumbass is your Mongolian mother turd.
> 
> The *Timurid dynasty* (Persian: تیموریان‎‎), self-designated as *Gurkani* (Persian: گورکانیان‎‎, _Gūrkāniyān_), was a Sunni Muslim[1] dynasty or clan of Turco-Mongollineage[2][3][4][5] descended from the warlord Timur (also known as Tamerlane). The word "Gurkani" derived from "gurkan", a Persianized form of the Mongolian word "kuragan" meaning "son-in-law",[6] as the Timurids being in-laws of the line of Genghis Khan,[7] founder of theMongol Empire.
> 
> Timurid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Dumbass Anatoli, Tahirids were vassal of Abbasid only for 'one' year.
> 
> Tahirid Dynasty:
> 
> Part of Abbasid Caliphate (821-822)
> 
> They invaded Abbasids in Baghdad and killed their Caliphate. Their soldiers ran away when they saw Iranian army.
> 
> Tahirid dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Dumbass turd, Pahlavids were heavily pro Persians how were they turkic you turd???



Not really. They have been vassals throughout their entire existence. The first Tahirid that was appointed by the Caliph alone reigned for about 8 years so i dont know where you got this "for one year" from.

His clan was a Turco-Mongolian tribe named Barlas. This clan was Mongolian but were Turkified throughout the centuries(which happened ALOT because the two people were so compatible. The only difference was language). However becuase he is related through Ghengiz Khan by bloodline, we simply call him a "Turco-Mongol" ruler. Even though Timur consider himselfs a Turk proven by his memoirs. Here are a couple.

_"Biz kim, Mulki Turon, Amiri Turkistonmiz: 
(We are the possessors of Turan and Emir of Turkestan)

Biz ki Türk oğlu Türk'üz; 
(We are Turks that are the sons of Turks)

Biz kim millatlarning eng qadimi va eng ulug’i 
(We are the members of the oldest and the greatest nations)

Turkning bosh bo’g’inimiz"
(We are the leaders of Turks)_

The Pahlavi's were a Turkic dynasty that was persiafied thoroughly, but still etnically Turkic.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> man they are so ashamed that they got conquered and turkified thats why they say we are turks



So you are suggesting we arent Turkic? then we would by descendants of the ancient Anatolian people. Not something i wouldnt take pride in. The Hittite empire alone has a pretty rich history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MertKaan

2800 said:


> Your @sses are turkized since 600 years ago and you aren't turk.
> 
> *Haplogroup distributions in Turkish people*
> 
> 
> 
> Y chromosome Haplogroup distribution of Turkish people.[5]
> According to Cinnioglu et al., (2004)[5] there are many Y-DNA haplogroups present in Turkey. The majority haplogroups are shared with their "West Asian" and "Caucasian' neighbours. By contrast, "Central Asian" haplogroups are rarer, N and Q)- 5.7% (but it rises to 36% if K, R1a, R1b and L- which infrequently occur in Central Asia, but are notable in many other Western Turkic groups), India H, R2 - 1.5% and Africa A, E3*, E3a - 1%.
> 
> Some of the percentages identified were:[5]
> 
> J2=24% - J2 (M172)[5] Typical of Mediterranean, Caucasian, Western and Central Asian populations.[17]
> R1b=14.7%[5] Widespread in western Eurasia, with distinct 'west Asian' and 'west European' lineages. The predominant haplogroup among Armenians.
> G=10.9%[5] - Typical of people from the Caucasus and to a lesser extent the Middle East.
> E3b-M35=10.7%[5] (E3b1-M78 and E3b3-M123 accounting for all E representatives in the sample, besides a single E3b2-M81 chromosome). E-M78 occurs commonly, and is found in northern and eastern Africa, western Asia[18] Haplogroup E-M123is found in both Africa and Eurasia.
> J1=9%[5] - Typical amongst people from the Arabian Peninsula and Dagestan (ranging from 3% from Turks around Konya to 12% in Kurds).
> R1a=6.9%[5] - Common in various Central Asian, Indian, and Eastern European populations.
> I=5.3%[5] - Common in Balkans and eastern Europe, possibly representing a back-migration to Anatolia.
> K=4.5%[5] - Typical of Asian populations and Caucasian populations.
> L=4.2%[5] - Typical of Indian Subcontinent and Khorasanpopulations. Found sporadically in the Middle East and the Caucasus.
> N=3.8%[5] - Typical of Uralic, Siberian and Altaic populations.
> T=2.5%[5] - Typical of Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, Northeast African and South Asian populations
> Q=1.9%[5] - Typical of Northern Altaic populations (also common in Scandinavia and the Alps.)
> C=1.3%[5] – Typical of Mongolic and Siberian populations
> R2=0.96% [5] - Typical of South Asian population
> Others markers than occurs in less than 1% are H, A, E3a , O , R1*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 281465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw where is that 1000 years?
> 
> Tahirids = Persian
> Safarid = Persian
> Samanid = Persian
> Buyids = Persian
> Seljuk = Iranian turk (soldiers of Samanids)
> Ghurid = Persian
> Ilkahinte/Timurid = Mongol
> Zand = Persian
> Safavid = Azari
> Afsharid = Azari
> Qajar = Azari
> Pahlavi = Persian





You moron, what is your point ? R1a R1b J2 most common Y dna in turkic people. what do you think about uygur lol do you thinK they are also turkefield greek arab or kurd ? 





your source only from wikipedia that who written by persian rascists there is no good source lol your source is iranica lol  

sorry your fake sources  
if you want to see fact look this video from TEHRAN


----------



## Aramagedon

MertKaan said:


> You moron, what is your point ? R1a R1b J2 most common Y dna in turkic people. what do you think about uygur lol do you thinK they are also turkefield greek arab or kurd ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your source only from wikipedia that who written by persian rascists there is no good source lol your source is iranica lol
> 
> sorry your fake sources
> if you want to see fact look this video from TEHRAN


Dumbo clown turk, J2 is accient Iranic, Mediterranean.






R1a is Indo - European.






R1b is Western European, Anatoli, partly Iranic.






Please accept you're just Turkized since Ottoman empire.


----------



## LegionnairE

Azeri440 said:


> save me your Iran stroknkk1kk!!! bs , Iran got its BM tech from North f*cking Korea, piss off with your stupidity and pride.
> Turkey is developing and has already tested BM with a range of more than 1000km , @cabatli_53 can tell you more.


That was beautiful...

gotta love the "pride" of America's junkyard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

@LegionnairE Bro, since you are into this kind of stuff, a serious question: If things go South how big of a threat the Iranian missiles can be against the countries in the region? Do you have any opinion on that? Would they be able to actually strike strategic targets like infrastructure and key military assets from, say, 400km+ away?

All I know about Iranian missiles is that they have some tinkered North Korean tech along with some Soviet... Certainly capable of causing serious civillian casualties if it happen to fall on a city center but other than that, not much. Am I underestimating it?


----------



## LegionnairE

TurAr said:


> @LegionnairE Bro, since you are into this kind of stuff, a serious question: If things go South how big of a threat the Iranian missiles can be against the countries in the region? Do you have any opinion on that? Would they be able to actually strike strategic targets like infrastructure and key military assets from, say, 400km+ away?
> 
> All I know about Iranian missiles is that they have some tinkered North Korean tech along with some Soviet... Certainly capable of causing serious civillian casualties if it happen to fall on a city center but other than that, not much. Am I underestimating it?


If they were as accurate as Iranians portray them to be, they could be used to hit various strategic targets which could cause a lot of damage to the Turkish economy. Stuff like important bridges, highways, air ports etc. But military infrastructure is already protected against these things. Armories are dug underground, air force hangars have concrete blast protection. Even latest outposts a.k.a "Kalekols" have pretty decent blast protection. So yeah, in the aftermath of such an attack Turkish military would be ready to tear Iran a new asshole.

That's assuming they have 0m CEPs  see, ballistic missiles are very different than cruise missiles, cruise missiles skim ground very much like an F16 with a LANTIRN pod. They aren't just very difficult to detect and hit, they are also very high tech, for example Tomahawk has 5 guidance systems on board it even does photographic comparison of the target with satellite pictures before hitting it.

Ballistic missiles on the other hand usually have just an inertial navigation system, pretty basic stuff, they can fall hundreds of meters away from target. Especially if you're a country like Iran and you don't have lots of satellites that can guide your rockets around.

So Iran maybe wasting 10s of missiles to hit really strategic targets like the bosphorus bridges. Or they could target random cities and bring down a few buildings, kill some people. Only concern would be chemical warheads and Iranian members here are telling me that Iran doesn't have chemical weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

TurAr said:


> @LegionnairE Bro, since you are into this kind of stuff, a serious question: If things go South how big of a threat the Iranian missiles can be against the countries in the region? Do you have any opinion on that? Would they be able to actually strike strategic targets like infrastructure and key military assets from, say, 400km+ away?
> 
> All I know about Iranian missiles is that they have some tinkered North Korean tech along with some Soviet... Certainly capable of causing serious civillian casualties if it happen to fall on a city center but other than that, not much. Am I underestimating it?



Yes you're underestimating it... 

20-25 years ago our missiles were based on liquid fuel scuds and the Rodong (Shahab 3) with a maximum range of 1800-2000 km (even then far better range than Turkey's best BM). But now? We have the Fateh series (and its carrier killer Khalije Fars derivative) comprising the fast response short range spectrum, and the completely new Sejjil 2 solid fuel ballistic missile with a _stated range of 2000 km. I think it's more, judging by it's heavier weight compared to similar missiles. 
_
This has a launch preparation time of about half an hour compared to the geriatric Shahab's several hours. The shahab's role is now disputed. It's either out of service or being kept for quantity - raining down on large infrastructure or military bases. We have already seen the Emad, which has the Shahab's launch vehicle with a high precision warhead. 

These which I have listed are a few examples of the larger variety of Iranian missiles known. Naturally there are some which haven't been revealed yet. 

So no, current Iranian missiles tech is not based on Soviet and Korean designs. They are indigenous and our missiles are far more advanced than the Koreans'. Iranian missiles are accurate, long ranged and numerous, which is more than can be said for Turkey's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> Yes you're underestimating it...
> 
> 20-25 years ago our missiles were based on liquid fuel scuds and the Rodong (Shahab 3) with a maximum range of 1800-2000 km (even then far better range than Turkey's best BM). But now? We have the Fateh series (and its carrier killer Khalije Fars derivative) comprising the fast response short range spectrum, and the completely new Sejjil 2 solid fuel ballistic missile with a _stated range of 2000 km. I think it's more, judging by it's heavier weight compared to similar missiles.
> _
> This has a launch preparation time of about half an hour compared to the geriatric Shahab's several hours. The shahab's role is now disputed. It's either out of service or being kept for quantity - raining down on large infrastructure or military bases. We have already seen the Emad, which has the Shahab's launch vehicle with a high precision warhead.
> 
> These which I have listed are a few examples of the larger variety of Iranian missiles known. Naturally there are some which haven't been revealed yet.
> 
> So no, current Iranian missiles tech is not based on Soviet and Korean designs. They are indigenous and our missiles are far more advanced than the Koreans'. Iranian missiles are accurate, long ranged and numerous, which is more than can be said for Turkey's.


Why are you bragging about the range of your missiles? We're right next to you lol 
J600T's range is enough to hit anywhere in Iran but it's irrelevant.

Such a war won't be fought with BMs
Just killing random people doesn't win you a war.

Germany threw god knows how many V2s on Britain, they still got their arses kicked by the air superiority of the allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> If they were as accurate as Iranians portray them to be, they could be used to hit various strategic targets which could cause a lot of damage to the Turkish economy. Stuff like important bridges, highways, air ports etc. But military infrastructure is already protected against these things. Armories are dug underground, air force hangars have concrete blast protection. Even latest outposts a.k.a "Kalekols" have pretty decent blast protection. So yeah, in the aftermath of such an attack Turkish military would be ready to tear Iran a new asshole.
> 
> That's assuming they have 0m CEPs  see, ballistic missiles are very different than cruise missiles, cruise missiles skim ground very much like an F16 with a LANTIRN pod. They aren't just very difficult to detect and hit, they are also very high tech, for example Tomahawk has 5 guidance systems on board it even does photographic comparison of the target with satellite pictures before hitting it.
> 
> Ballistic missiles on the other hand usually have just an inertial navigation system, pretty basic stuff, they can fall hundreds of meters away from target. Especially if you're a country like Iran and you don't have lots of satellites that can guide your rockets around.
> 
> So Iran maybe wasting 10s of missiles to hit really strategic targets like the bosphorus bridges. Or they could target random cities and bring down a few buildings, kill some people. Only concern would be chemical warheads and Iranian members here are telling me that Iran doesn't have chemical weapons.


Who told you ballistic missiles can only be guided with inertial guidance? Have you seen the seeker head for a Khalije Fars missile? It's got an electro optical seeker! And it's "Hormuz" missile derivative uses an anti radiation seeker, similar to how a HARM missile works. This missile would use an intertial guidance system to get to the target, and then switch on the anti-radiation seeker to hit the carrier.


----------



## SALMAN F

BordoEnes said:


> Not really. They have been vassals throughout their entire existence. The first Tahirid that was appointed by the Caliph alone reigned for about 8 years so i dont know where you got this "for one year" from.
> 
> His clan was a Turco-Mongolian tribe named Barlas. This clan was Mongolian but were Turkified throughout the centuries(which happened ALOT because the two people were so compatible. The only difference was language). However becuase he is related through Ghengiz Khan by bloodline, we simply call him a "Turco-Mongol" ruler. Even though Timur consider himselfs a Turk proven by his memoirs. Here are a couple.
> 
> _"Biz kim, Mulki Turon, Amiri Turkistonmiz:
> (We are the possessors of Turan and Emir of Turkestan)
> 
> Biz ki Türk oğlu Türk'üz;
> (We are Turks that are the sons of Turks)
> 
> Biz kim millatlarning eng qadimi va eng ulug’i
> (We are the members of the oldest and the greatest nations)
> 
> Turkning bosh bo’g’inimiz"
> (We are the leaders of Turks)_
> 
> The Pahlavi's were a Turkic dynasty that was persiafied thoroughly, but still etnically Turkic.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are suggesting we arent Turkic? then we would by descendants of the ancient Anatolian people. Not something i wouldnt take pride in. The Hittite empire alone has a pretty rich history.


Your own people say that not me they feel shame when you say they got turkified they don't like the idea of being conquered so they say they are the conquerors


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> Who told you ballistic missiles can only be guided with inertial guidance? Have you seen the seeker head for a Khalije Fars missile? It's got an electro optical seeker! And it's "Hormuz" missile derivative uses an anti radiation seeker, similar to how a HARM missile works. This missile would use an intertial guidance system to get to the target, and then switch on the anti-radiation seeker to hit the carrier.


That's interesting but really not enough to win a war against a complete military force that is competent on both air and land and even the fucking seas

Besides, we don't have any large radars that you'd have to worry about. We aren't exactly swimming in S300s


----------



## Daneshmand

People Want News About Iran, But The News They Get Is About Canada | FiveThirtyEight


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> Why are you bragging about the range of your missiles? We're right next to you lol
> J600T's range is enough to hit anywhere in Iran but it's irrelevant.
> 
> Such a war won't be fought with BMs
> Just killing random people doesn't win you a war.
> 
> Germany threw god knows how many V2s on Britain, they still got their arses kicked by the air superiority of the allies.


That's presuming you position the J600T right next to the border. Which wouldn't happen. Whereas Iran can fire missiles from the safety of far within its borders. 

And if you must know, the Germans lost the war because they were against overwhelming opposition from hundreds of millions of people on all sides. 

Anyway, why are we discussing the unrealistic proposition that Iran would fight a war with Turkey?


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> That's presuming you position the J600T right next to the border. Which wouldn't happen. Whereas Iran can fire missiles from the safety of far within its borders.
> 
> And if you must know, the Germans lost the war because they were against overwhelming opposition from hundreds of millions of people on all sides.
> 
> Anyway, why are we discussing the unrealistic proposition that Iran would fight a war with Turkey?


ask that to your countrymen that call Turkey "whores of NATO" or whatever.

Germans by WWII were pretty big themselves... and as I said ballistic missiles are quite irrelevant. When dealing with Turkey it's the weapons like SOM and SLAM-ER and HGK you have to worry about.


----------



## Daneshmand

LegionnairE said:


> That's interesting but really not enough to win a war against a complete military force that is competent on both air and land and even the fucking seas



I very much look with distaste your debating here. But mark my word, that Turkey is in a dire situation. Turkey is not a supa powa that Turks believe it to be. It is a country whose trajectory is that of Pakistan 30 years ago. You guys will be over run with extremism. Erdogan is your Ziaulhaq who has come to destroy the foundation of Turkey, namely strict secularism.

Turkey's future is dark. Forget about war with another country. You are decaying from within. And fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

Daneshmand said:


> I very much look with distaste your debating here. But mark my word, that Turkey is in a dire situation. Turkey is not a supa powa that Turks believe it to be. It is a country whose trajectory is that of Pakistan 30 years ago. You guys will be over run with extremism. Erdogan is your Ziaulhaq who has come to destroy the foundation of Turkey, namely strict secularism.
> 
> Turkey's future is dark. Forget about war with another country. You are decaying from within. And fast.


I didn't claim Turkey was a super power. But it's enough to kick Iran's arse

Yeah, Turkey has it's problems and it's concerning. Our future may indeed be dark.
But Iran is already in a dark age. It's been that way since 1970ies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> That's interesting but really not enough to win a war against a complete military force that is competent on both air and land and even the fucking seas
> 
> Besides, we don't have any large radars that you'd have to worry about. We aren't exactly swimming in S300s



Complete military force that is completely supplied from abroad. Face it, Iran's military industrial complex is far larger than Turkey's, Turkey could not win a war of attrition. 

You say competent as if Iran's military is not competent. What, are you another one of those people that think Iranians are the same as Arabs? Wow.

We will have S-300s operating next year which can annihilate all your F-16s, and our missiles can annihilate your airbases. Don't even get me started on the sea, how do you expect to get through the Hormuz if even the Americans are scared of our area denial assets?



LegionnairE said:


> ask that to your countrymen that call Turkey "whores of NATO" or whatever.
> 
> Germans by WWII were pretty big themselves... and as I said ballistic missiles are quite irrelevant. When dealing with Turkey it's the weapons like SOM and SLAM-ER and HGK you have to worry about.


Germany was _pretty big? 
_
Germany were tiny compared to the hundreds of millions the allies had. It's V2s were first fired in anger in 1944, by which time the war had turned against them and the allies were already preparing invasion plans. Iran's missiles are available from the first minute of war and grant us a huge first strike capability. 

Iran and Turkey right now... Iran is bigger in population than Turkey, by about 5 million. That's kinda small in country population terms, so let's say equal. Iran's ballistic missile forces would decimate Turkey's airbases. How do you think your F-16s with their SLAM-ERs are going to takeoff if there are dirty great big holes in the runways?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> Complete military force that is completely supplied from abroad. Face it, Iran's military industrial complex is far larger than Turkey's, Turkey could not win a war of attrition.
> 
> You say competent as if Iran's military is not competent. What, are you another one of those people that think Iranians are the same as Arabs? Wow.
> 
> We will have S-300s operating next year which can annihilate all your F-16s, and our missiles can annihilate your airbases. Don't even get me started on the sea, how do you expect to get through the Hormuz if even the Americans are scared of our area denial assets?


There won't be a war of attrition it'll be a straight invasion... Because Iran can't last that long.

Iran is mountainous enough for F16s to hug the ground and avoid any SAM fire. We're an air force that's trained against such weapons with dedicated SEAD squadrons and loads of anti radiation weapons.


AmirPatriot said:


> Iran and Turkey right now... Iran is bigger in population than Turkey, by about 5 million. That's kinda small in country population terms, so let's say equal. Iran's ballistic missile forces would decimate Turkey's airbases. How do you think your F-16s with their SLAM-ERs are going to takeoff if there are dirty great big holes in the runways?


Already answered that

And yeah, Germany was pretty big for the day's standards. 80 million population and about 50 million french slave workers that's nothing small. But arguably their u-boats did much, much more damage than V2s and brought Germany much closer to a victory.


----------



## Daneshmand

LegionnairE said:


> I didn't claim Turkey was a super power. But it's enough to kick Iran's arse
> 
> Yeah, Turkey has it's problems and it's concerning. Our future may indeed be dark.
> But Iran is already in a dark age. It's been that way since 1970ies



Turkey can not even kick its own arase, let alone someone else's. The max you can do is to relocate a grave: Why did Turkey invade Syria to dig up the grave of Suleyman Shah? | World news | The Guardian

That also you could not do with competency. You gave causalities to relocate a grave. 

As for winning a war or kicking Iran's arse, I can assure you that you are wrong. A war is already going on. In Syria. And Turkey has had its arse handed to it. Turkey has lost the war in Syria. It has lost all of its influence in Iraq. A civil war is going on inside Turkey with Kurds pitched against Turks. 

Iran is actually moving forward. It created a political order based on its own theological philosophy and it is now maturing and moving forward. Turkey on the other hand is moving backwards. Iran is modifying its theology to bring it to 21st century. It is a sustainable and long lasting solution to traditional Muslim polities whose main problem was always the legitimacy of state.

Turkey on the other hand is modifying its *state* to make it compatible with theology. The difference between dark and light could not be any more contrasting as is between Turkey and Iran.

You are going back. Iran is moving forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LegionnairE

Daneshmand said:


> Turkey can not even kick its own arase, let alone someone else's. The max you can do is to relocate a grave: Why did Turkey invade Syria to dig up the grave of Suleyman Shah? | World news | The Guardian
> 
> That also you could not do with competency. You gave causalities to relocate a grave.


That operation was carried out by a single Turkish battalion. So yeah Russians lost numerous aircraft against a small country like Georgia. They must be puny right?



Daneshmand said:


> As for winning a war or kicking Iran's arse, I can assure you that you are wrong. A war is already going on. In Syria. And Turkey has had its arse handed to it. Turkey has lost the war in Syria. It has lost all of its influence in Iraq. A civil war is going on inside Turkey with Kurds pitched against Turks.


Turkey didn't fight it, Turkish military didn't get involved, I wish it did. If you followed Turkish section of this forum at all you'd know that I've supported a Turkish invasion in Syria for a long time.

as for the rest of your post, about moving forward with a state of theology 
I laugh at it.

But don't take it personally I laugh at all religions


----------



## TurAr

And here I was thinking how my question has been the reason for one in a million reasonable and realist Iranian lurkers to come forward and participate in the discussion. Too bad I was wrong on him being reasonable.

Completely supplied from abroad he says lol. This much of shared hatred, denial and delusion can only be explained by the combination of jealousy, inferiority complex and constant indoctrination by their regime. I mean these guys are so lost that they even DARE to compare Turkey's industrial capabilties to that of Iran's whose isolated economy is completely dependent on natural resources to survive, which is a country where capital punishment by stoning is still being used, it is a country which is being ruled by a medieval mindset in 21st century, yet the guy can still say something like "Iran's industrail complex is far larger than Turkey's" .

What the fvck dude. What the actual fvck?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Daneshmand said:


> I very much look with distaste your debating here. But mark my word, that Turkey is in a dire situation. Turkey is not a supa powa that Turks believe it to be. It is a country whose trajectory is that of Pakistan 30 years ago. You guys will be over run with extremism. Erdogan is your Ziaulhaq who has come to destroy the foundation of Turkey, namely strict secularism.
> 
> *Turkey's future is dark*. Forget about war with another country. You are decaying from within. And fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> There won't be a war of attrition it'll be a straight invasion... Because Iran can't last that long.
> 
> Iran is mountainous enough for F16s to hug the ground and avoid any SAM fire. We're an air force that's trained against such weapons with dedicated SEAD squadrons and loads of anti radiation weapons.
> 
> Already answered that
> 
> And yeah, Germany was pretty big for the day's standards. 80 million population and about 50 million french slave workers that's nothing small. But arguably their u-boats did much, much more damage than V2s and brought Germany much closer to a victory.


Hahahaaaa

Putting aside your ridiculous claims of how Iran wouldn't stand a chance (I can't argue with someone so stubborn), you've got your basic facts wrong. You've stated the current populations of Germany and France. Germany's current population is 80 million, it was 66 million in 1940. And France had a total population of 40 million back then, nowhere near 50 million slave labourers 

Whereas the US had a population of 132 million, Russia about 160 million (that's nearly 300 million right there, dwarfing Germany's 70 or so million). The British and their empire added another hundred million or so.

I can't take you seriously if you think Germany's population hasn't changed in 75 years. No point arguing with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

LegionnairE said:


> That operation was carried out by a single Turkish battalion. So yeah Russians lost numerous aircraft against a small country like Georgia. They must be puny right?
> 
> 
> Turkey didn't fight it, Turkish military didn't get involved, I wish it did. If you followed Turkish section of this forum at all you'd know that I've supported a Turkish invasion in Syria for a long time.
> 
> as for the rest of your post, about moving forward with a state of theology
> I laugh at it.
> 
> But don't take it personally I laugh at all religions



Russians did not relocate a grave. They relocated the entire Turkmen Jihadis of Syria out of their tactical operational area by bombing them day and night. It is no puny task. Specially with supa powa Turk army sitting across twiddling its thumbs.

Turkey threw in Syria all it had. If its army did not take part, it is because they are powerless. Your personal support is meaningless. It is what Turkish Generals are capable of that is important. We never saw a Turkish General raising and commanding units in Syria. We saw Iranian Generals. We are seeing Russian Generals. But the pampered Turkish Generals were nowhere to be seen.

And your laughter on matter of theology does not matter. The truth is, Turkish foundation based on secularism has been shredded. Turkey will now have no choice but to modify its state to satisfy a backward and un-reformable theology. More and more. You have crossed the 'event horizon'. There is no escape now. You do not yet know it, since when crossing event horizon, nothing changes. It is only when you are nearer to singularity that you will feel the gravity of the forces or rather the forces of gravity.

I pity you. I pity Turkey.



Azeri440 said:


> View attachment 281771



Also, for you: Azerbaijan will eventually become an Islamic Republic. An ally of Iran. The project for this eventuality is already rolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> Hahahaaaa
> 
> Putting aside your ridiculous claims of how Iran wouldn't stand a chance (I can't argue with someone so stubborn), you've got your basic facts wrong. You've stated the current populations of Germany and France. Germany's current population is 80 million, it was 66 million in 1940. And France had a total population of 40 million back then, nowhere near 50 million slave labourers
> 
> Whereas the US had a population of 132 million, Russia about 160 million (that's nearly 300 million right there, dwarfing Germany's 70 or so million). The British and their empire added another hundred million or so.
> 
> I can't take you seriously if you think Germany's population hasn't changed in 75 years. No point arguing with you.


meh, close enough


Daneshmand said:


> And your laughter on matter of theology does not matter. The truth is, Turkish foundation based on secularism has been shredded. Turkey will now have no choice but to modify its state to satisfy a backward and un-reformable theology. More and more. You have crossed the 'event horizon'. There is no escape now. You do not yet know it, since when crossing event horizon, nothing changes. It is only when you are nearer to singularity that you will feel the gravity of the forces or rather the forces of gravity.


What's the deal with you? you claim that Iran is moving forward with theology... which is fucking ridiculous..

Then you go ahead and then you call the very same ideology backwards.
Yeah I see that Iran is getting support from it's shia allies. But so fucking what? Hezbollah is hardly NATO


----------



## AmirPatriot

TurAr said:


> And here I was thinking how my question has been the reason for one in a million reasonable and realist Iranian lurkers to come forward and participate in the discussion. Too bad I was wrong on him being reasonable.
> 
> Completely supplied from abroad he says lol. This much of shared hatred, denial and delusion can only be explained by the combination of jealousy, inferiority complex and constant indoctrination by their regime. I mean these guys are so lost that they even DARE to compare Turkey's industrial capabilties to that of Iran's whose isolated economy is completely dependent on natural resources to survive, which is a country where capital punishment by stoning is still being used, it is a country which is being ruled by a medieval mindset in 21st century, yet the guy can still say something like "Iran's industrail complex is far larger than Turkey's" .
> 
> What the fvck dude. What the actual fvck?


Yes ' dude', Iran's military industrial complex is larger now and would be larger than Turkey's in a war, we've only held it back right now to keep the money for investment in our economy.

Once again you and your fellow Turks are portraying Iran's economy as that of an Arab state, completely reliant on oil. Well guess what, we have oil (and you don't. Price of oil would hurt you badly in a war) but we have other industrial sectors as well (like car industry, massively important cause the infrastructure can be used to make military vehicles in a war).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Daneshmand said:


> Also, for you: Azerbaijan will eventually become an Islamic Republic. An ally of Iran. The project for this eventuality is already rolling.



LOL, how is this moron a think tank 

Azerbaijan an Islamic Republic , learn something about Azerbaijan first dimwit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

TurAr said:


> And here I was thinking how my question has been the reason for one in a million reasonable and realist Iranian lurkers to come forward and participate in the discussion. Too bad I was wrong on him being reasonable.
> 
> Completely supplied from abroad he says lol. This much of shared hatred, denial and delusion can only be explained by the combination of jealousy, inferiority complex and constant indoctrination by their regime. I mean these guys are so lost that they even DARE to compare Turkey's industrial capabilties to that of Iran's whose isolated economy is completely dependent on natural resources to survive, which is a country where capital punishment by stoning is still being used, it is a country which is being ruled by a medieval mindset in 21st century, yet the guy can still say something like "Iran's industrail complex is far larger than Turkey's" .
> 
> What the fvck dude. What the actual fvck?





Your country cannot even make an engine for its ships 
You can't even make a submarine and have to assemble. You beg Germny to bring their defence to protect you from war torn Syria. What industrial capability does turks have? turks can only assemble technology. For god sakes, this pathetic military can't even make a mission computer for its UAV's and has to import that 

Turkey has nothing even worth mentioning. And what you do have is basically assembled or imported technology from like 50 different nations, like your ANKA (even the name is Persian ) A-129 rip of, K-2 ripp off etc etc.

You should compare yourselves to Saudi arabia dude, Iran is wayyyyy beyond your pathetic level. Let me know when you at least manage to build a short ranged missile without repainting some Chinese missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeri440

Daneshmand said:


> Russians did not relocate a grave. The relocated the entire Turkmen Jihadis of Syria out of their tactical operational area by bombing them day and night. It is no puny task. Specially with supa powa Turk army sitting across twiddling its thumbs.
> 
> Turkey threw in Syria all it had. If its army did not take part, it is because they are powerless. Your personal support is meaningless. It is what Turkish Generals are capable of that is important. We never saw a Turkish General commanding raising and commanding units in Syria. We saw Iranian Generals. We are seeing Russian Generals. But the pampered Turkish Generals were nowhere to be seen.
> 
> .



are you freaking serious? your mighty Iranian generals lost more than half of Syria against incompetent soldiers on the back of Toyota pickups, Turkey is not even the biggest supporter of FSA or even a major one , the Arabs are

as for Turkmens , Turkmens haven't lost an inch of land despite Russian bombing, really shows how "competent" Syria , your Iranian proxies and your generals are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Azeri440 said:


> LOL, how is this moron a think tank
> 
> Azerbaijan an Islamic Republic , learn something about Azerbaijan first dimwit



Azerbaijan is a dictatorship born out of break up of Soviet Union with most of its population being Shia. It is only natural that it will someday become an Islamic Republic modeled after Iran and allied with it. This might take some time, but it is INEVITABLE.

Saddam also used to behave like you. He could have never imagined Iraq some day to become an ally of Iran. But the demographics, and the power of religion are way more influential than your fantasies.



Azeri440 said:


> are you freaking serious? your mighty Iranian generals lost more than half of Syria against incompetent soldiers on the back of Toyota pickups, Turkey is not even the biggest supporter of FSA or even a major one , the Arabs are
> 
> as for Turkmens , Turkmens haven't lost an inch of land despite Russian bombing, really shows how "competent" Syria , your Iranian proxies and your generals are.



We will see. The thing is, at the end when new borders are drawn and new geopolitical realities set on the ground, who will be having the dominant hand.

I can assure you that Turkey will be on the losing side.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> are you freaking serious? your mighty Iranian generals lost more than half of Syria against incompetent soldiers on the back of Toyota pickups, Turkey is not even the biggest supporter of FSA or even a major one , the Arabs are
> 
> as for Turkmens , Turkmens haven't lost an inch of land despite Russian bombing, really shows how "competent" Syria , your Iranian proxies and your generals are.



But suppa power turkey got its @ss handed to it by the PKK and even recently few dozen dozen soldiers were sent to hell 
This is within their own freaking borders  ISIS would devastate turkey if they were in the same battle situation as Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

TurAr said:


> it is a country which is being ruled by a medieval mindset in 21st century


Still light years better than a gay land trying to comply with whatever the bigger gay empire asks them to do... come on dude... Turkey is only comparable to countries like Egypt... don't laugh us...

Self confidence comes when a nation relies on its own... Inferiority complex comes when you beg a gay empire to accept you as another gay lover yet they bash you with labels that Turkey with its structure and people can never be a part of Europe as a culture, entity and ground... If I was in Turkey shoes I would hang myself over and over not seeing the himulation caused by your lent fake gay and copy...

Don't ever try to waste your time... Turkey is only an advanced industrial nation in Erdugan's fans eyes... The world knows good the difference between an assmbly state who begs for identity with a nation that choose to correct its mistakes and polish its own rich identity...

Iran in 50 years from now will be a pioneer and Identity-maker nation while Turkey will be a bad version of UAE calling herself a nation that builds spacecrafts and is a space power!!

I also agree with @Daneshmand in his view on Turkey that it is doomed and will be redrawn back into dark days of Extremism/ Takfiri/Fundamnetalism while being a total whore to small nations like Israel and bigger ones like the Gay Empire... go find yourself and identity and then come here talk like ONE!! 

As anyone but Erdugani Turks know:

- Turkey is a whore to the gay empires
- Turkey is doomed to dark Takfiri age
- Turkey is only an assemble state 
- Turkey has good jeans and peanuts
- and as I used to say:

*Iran is gooooone baby.*.. Gone for Turkey... find a new par... what about Somalia? I was kidding... Egypt is your par with minor differences...

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Azeri440 said:


> are you freaking serious? your mighty Iranian generals lost more than half of Syria against incompetent soldiers on the back of Toyota pickups, Turkey is not even the biggest supporter of FSA or even a major one , the Arabs are
> 
> as for Turkmens , Turkmens haven't lost an inch of land despite Russian bombing, really shows how "competent" Syria , your Iranian proxies and your generals are.



Besides their so called generals are dropping like flies in Syria lol. Few years ago they even managed to lost two of them to a branch of PKK consisting of no more than 500 militants. Youtube was flooded with videos showing how the terrorists manhandling the corpses of the dead Iranian soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> But suppa power turkey got its *** handed to it by the PKK and even recently few dozen dozen soldiers were sent to hell
> This is in their own freaking borders  ISIS would devastate turkey if they were in the same battle situation as Iran.



recently? when did that happen?

this week 100+ Pkk morons were sent to their "heaven" without a single loss on Turkish side.

meanwhile your mighty generals are dropping like flies in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

scythian500 said:


> Still light years better than a gay land trying to comply with whatever the bigger gay empire asks them to do... come on dude... Turkey is only comparable to countries like Egypt... don't laugh us...
> 
> Self confidence comes when a nation relies on its own... Inferiority complex comes when you beg a gay empire to accept you as another gay lover yet they bash you with labels that Turkey with its structure and people can never be a part of Europe as a culture, entity and ground... If I was in Turkey shoes I would hang myself over and over not seeing the himulation caused by your lent fake gay and copy...
> 
> Don't ever try to waste your time... Turkey is only an advanced industrial nation in Erdugan's fans eyes... The world knows good the difference between an assmbly state who begs for identity with a nation that choose to correct its mistakes and polish its own rich identity...
> 
> Iran in 50 years from now will be a pioneer and Identity-maker nation while Turkey will be a bad version of UAE calling herself a nation that builds spacecrafts and is a space power!!
> 
> I also agree with @Daneshmand in his view on Turkey that it is doomed and will be redrawn back into dark days of Extremism/ Takfiri/Fundamnetalism while being a total whore to small nations like Israel and bigger ones like the Gay Empire... go find yourself and identity and then come here talk like ONE!!


Again what's with the gay hate with this guy?

did gays rape you?


----------



## Azeri440

Daneshmand said:


> Azerbaijan is a dictatorship born out of break up of Soviet Union with most of its population being Shia. It is only natural that it will someday become an Islamic Republic modeled after Iran and allied with it. This might take some time, but it is INEVITABLE.
> 
> Saddam also used to behave like you. He could have never imagined Iraq some day to become an ally of Iran. But the demographics, and the power of religion are way more influential than your fantasies.



Iraq became an ally due to desperation , Azerbaijan doesn't face the same problems and we will always be on Turkish side

everyone in Azerbaijan hates Iran and supports Turkey.



LegionnairE said:


> Again what's with the gay hate with this guy?
> 
> did gays rape you?



I am starting to think he had some "experiments" back in college and now regrets it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> recently? when did that happen?
> 
> this week 100+ Pkk morons were sent to their "heaven" without a single loss on Turkish side.
> 
> meanwhile your mighty generals are dropping like flies in Syria.



Video posted in this very forum today bout 45 turds being sent to hell by the PKK. These guys are raping the turds within turkish borders


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> Video posted in this very forum today bout 45 turds being sent to hell by the PKK. These guys are raping the turds within turkish borders



Lol no 45 thousand , post the video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

TurAr said:


> Besides their so called generals are dropping like flies in Syria lol. Few years ago they even managed to lost two of them to a branch of PKK consisting of no more than 500 militants. Youtube was flooded with videos showing how the terrorists manhandling the corpses of the dead Iranian soldiers



You have the audacity of mentioning PKK 
Video from today showing dozens of turks being killed by PKK

PKK Fighters Ambush Turkish Convoy - Over 45 Turkish Soldiers Killed
image: http://edge.********.com/80281E/u/u/ll2/hd_video_icon.jpg

http://edge.********.com/80281E/u/u/ll2/hd_video_icon.jpg
Read more at 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


This is happening within turkey's own borders as we comment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Azeri440 said:


> Iraq became an ally due to desperation , Azerbaijan doesn't face the same problems and we will always be on Turkish side
> 
> everyone in Azerbaijan hates Iran and supports Turkey.





Only in your fantasies.

With Takfirization of Turkey, Azerbaijan will have no choice but to become an Islamic Republic allied with Iran.

Already Takfiris are penetrating inside Azerbaijan.

This eventuality of Azerbaijan overthrowing its dictator and becoming an Islamic Republic is not a matter of choice for Azerbaijan. It is just a matter of time.

Azerbaijan has no place in Takfiri Caliphate of Turkey. Its place has always been and will be in an Iranian alliance. And your singular personal opinion will absolutely be no deciding factor in this.

This eventuality for Azerbaijan will happen due to the facts on the geopolitical ground. The facts that Iran is weaving. Very similar to Iraq's situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

AmirPatriot said:


> Hahahaaaa
> 
> Putting aside your ridiculous claims of how Iran wouldn't stand a chance (I can't argue with someone so stubborn), you've got your basic facts wrong. You've stated the current populations of Germany and France. Germany's current population is 80 million, it was 66 million in 1940. And France had a total population of 40 million back then, nowhere near 50 million slave labourers
> 
> Whereas the US had a population of 132 million, Russia about 160 million (that's nearly 300 million right there, dwarfing Germany's 70 or so million). The British and their empire added another hundred million or so.
> 
> I can't take you seriously if you think Germany's population hasn't changed in 75 years. No point arguing with you.



It is not their fault... They are bombarded by Erdugan funny claims day and night...like that one that Turkey was first who sent space craft to moon...
They don't know that only if %30 of Iranians men are counted as true warriors who would defend the land and its peope against foreign aggression...then we would have around 12 millions of all-trained warriors who don't need sophisticated missiles or AAs to occupy a little land called Turkestan... 

They don't know our culture and this is exactly why they think they will win just because they have more fighter jets or Xs... For occupying Saudi land Iranian lors will be enough... for Turkey Iranian Azeris are enough... Let aside when the blood in Iranian veins are boiled... 

btw, remind these peasants not to compare their gay land with sacred Iranian motherland and its people... Iran is gone for Turkey a long time ago... They better find a new par to compare themselves with... what about Morocco or Egypt!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

LegionnairE said:


> Again what's with the gay hate with this guy?
> 
> did gays rape you?



Most probably he himself is a gay who is aware of the fact that he is being watched by the cyber moral police, trying to avoid getting stone to death by talking shit about gays online. This way he can ride as much dicks as he pleases wihtout the unwanted attention of his regime. Cheeky little fella


----------



## Azeri440

Daneshmand said:


> Only in your fantasies.
> 
> With Takfirization of Turkey, Azerbaijan will have no choice but to become an Islamic Republic allied with Iran.
> 
> Already Takfiris are penetrating inside Azerbaijan.
> 
> This eventuality of Azerbaijan overthrowing its dictator and becoming an Islamic Republic is not a matter of choice for Azerbaijan. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Azerbaijan has no place in Takfiri Caliphate of Turkey. Its place has always been and will be in an Iranian alliance. And your singular personal opinion will absolutely be no deciding factor in this.
> 
> This eventuality for Azerbaijan will happen due to the facts on the geopolitical ground. The facts that Iran is weaving. Very similar to Iraq's situation.




what fantasies moron , I am from f*cking Azerbaijan and @Kamil_baku lives in Azerbaijan , go ask him how much Azerbaijanis love Iranians , delusional clown


you live in an oppressed country 2nd to North Korea, piss off with your "Azerbaijan overthrowing dictator and becoming an Islamic Republic", tell that story to an Azerbaijani on a street , he will laugh in your face

in 2 decades you haven't managed to do shit , with Azerbaijan MTN working with Mossad picking up your proxies and sending them back in boxes.

if you couldn't do shit at our weakest point , you won't do shit at our strongest point.


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> what fantasies moron , I am from f*cking Azerbaijan and @Kamil_baku lives in Azerbaijan , go ask him how much Azerbaijanis love Iranians , delusional clown
> 
> you live in an oppressed country 2nd to North Korea, piss off with your "Azerbaijan overthrowing dictator and becoming an Islamic Republic", tell that story to an Azerbaijani on a street , he will laugh in your face
> 
> in 2 decades you haven't managed to do shit , with Azerbaijan MTN working with Mossad picking up your proxies and sending them back in boxes.



Seems your @ss is burning badly dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> Seems your @ss is burning badly dude.



why would my *** be burning badly?


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> why would my *** be burning badly?



Can't handle the truth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Azeri440 said:


> what fantasies moron , I am from f*cking Azerbaijan and @Kamil_baku lives in Azerbaijan , go ask him how much Azerbaijanis love Iranians , delusional clown
> 
> you live in an oppressed country 2nd to North Korea, piss off with your "Azerbaijan overthrowing dictator and becoming an Islamic Republic", tell that story to an Azerbaijani on a street , he will laugh in your face
> 
> in 2 decades you haven't managed to do shit , with Azerbaijan MTN working with Mossad picking up your proxies and sending them back in boxes.



We shall see. Your vulgar language only shows your exasperation and your inability to counter the rational arguments I raised.

Saddam also used to think like you. He also used to say, in Baghdad no body loves Iran. But look what happened.

Demographics and religion make up for a potent force. No dictatorship which forces its citizens to love or hate Iran, can counter their combination. Not even with help from Israel or anyone else. You are obviously oblivious to power of religion. You are in for a rude awakening.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Azeri440 said:


> are you freaking serious? your mighty Iranian generals lost more than half of Syria against incompetent soldiers on the back of Toyota pickups, Turkey is not even the biggest supporter of FSA or even a major one , the Arabs are
> 
> as for Turkmens , Turkmens haven't lost an inch of land despite Russian bombing, really shows how "competent" Syria , your Iranian proxies and your generals are.


You really think from day one in Syria it was Terrorists fighting face to face to Iranians!! OMG, go have a checkup baby... you're hot.. There are more than 60 battle fronts in Syria alone... Iran sent only a dozens of military advisers... only helped small militia groups like Hizbhullah, Iraqi Shia, Afghan Fatemyoun to organise themselves using only couple of UAVs, anti-tanks, AK-47s, RPG-7s... The funny thing is that the total number of all Iranian related forces in Syria won't exceed couple of thousands of not less than that... If Iran were to send only %10 of its actual Iranian forces down to Syria then there would be no terrorists alive in there today ... although it is a possibility that those terrorists would forced follow their game somewhere in Turkey and Saudi land!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

The Last of us said:


> Can't handle the truth?



what "truth"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> what "truth"



You ain't very sharp are you? The flipping comments made by @Daneshmand obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Daneshmand said:


> We shall see. Your vulgar language only shows your exasperation and your inability to counter the rational arguments I raised.
> 
> Saddam also used to think like you. He also used to say, in Baghdad no body loves Iran. But look what happened.
> 
> Demographics and religion make up for a potent force. No dictatorship which forces its citizens to love or hate, can counter their combination. You are obviously oblivious to power of religion. You are in for a rude awakening.



there is a difference between just utter hate for Iran and Azerbaijanis supporting Turks , maybe you can process that through your head. even Azerbaijanis in Iran see themselves as Turks.

I am not oblivious to power of religion , I just know people in Azerbaijan give 0 crap about religion



The Last of us said:


> You ain't very sharp are you? The flipping comments made by @Daneshmand obviously.


Nope, it seems you are just brain dead since you can't even comprehend the meaning of quotation marks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

scythian500 said:


> You really think from day one in Syria it was Terrorists fighting face to face to Iranians!! OMG, go have a checkup baby... you're hot.. There are more than 60 battle fronts in Syria alone... Iran sent only a dozens of military advisers... only helped small militia groups like Hizbhullah, Iraqi Shia, Afghan Fatemyoun to organise themselves using only couple of UAVs, anti-tanks, AK-47s, RPG-7s... The funny thing is that the total number of all Iranian related forces in Syria won't exceed couple of thousands of not less than that... If Iran were to send only %10 of its actual Iranian forces down to Syria then there would be no terrorists alive in there today ... although it is a possibility that those terrorists would forced follow their game somewhere in Turkey and Saudi land!?



Those do not matter. UAV, missile, fighter jets, tanks and air craft carriers are just tools. Nothing more. 

The purpose of these tools is to achieve strategic goals. It is the purpose that is important not the tools themselves. 

Iran has been achieving its goals. Turkey is losing. 

Even the daddy of Turkey, the United States of America having the best tools is unable to achieve its strategic goals. Tools that are unable to create geopolitical facts on the ground, are just good for parades and hyping egos. Nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Azeri440 said:


> there is a difference between just utter hate for Iran and Azerbaijanis supporting Turks , maybe you can process that through your head. even Azerbaijanis in Iran see themselves as Turks.
> 
> I am not oblivious to power of religion , I just know people in Azerbaijan give 0 crap about religion



Azarbaijanis have historically slaughtered the so called 'turks'. How does it feel knowing your ancestors fought and died for Iran against these mongols aka turks? Azaris are as much turks as Armenians. Speaking a turkic language does not make one turkish, as me speaking English does not make me related to the Anglo-saxon etc. Are there some brainwashed idiots in Iran thinking they're 'turks'? Yes, of course, there are retards in every nation. Fact is however, Azaris, genetically have nothing to do with turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

LegionnairE said:


> Again what's with the gay hate with this guy?
> 
> did gays rape you?


remember that shiit eating in a dinner story? Seems you're one of them... wecome to Iran.. we have a city famous for DOing people with same gender love disorder... it is called Qazvin... you're welcome...although I have heard over and over that Turks smell...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Azeri440 said:


> there is a difference between just utter hate for Iran and Azerbaijanis supporting Turks , maybe you can process that through your head. even Azerbaijanis in Iran see themselves as Turks.
> 
> I am not oblivious to power of religion , I just know people in Azerbaijan give 0 crap about religion
> 
> 
> Nope, it seems you are just brain dead since you can't even comprehend the meaning of quotation marks.



We will see. The truth is, the Iranian Supreme Leader himself is an Azeri. He will make sure, Azerbaijan will be led to where it belongs. As he did led Iraq. Make absolutely no mistake about your own future. It will be decided for you not in Baku but on Pasteur street. By an Azeri.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TurAr

Daneshmand said:


> We will see. The truth is, the *Iranian Supreme Leader himself is an Azeri*. He will make sure, Azerbaijan will be led to where it belongs. As he did led Iraq. Make absolutely no mistake about your own future. It will be decided for you not in Baku but on Pasteur street. By an Azeri.



Which tells a lot about your kind actually. You just need to be ruled. You crave for a ruler. You can't get enough of it. You just can't help it. It is how it has been since the very beginning. Fortunately for you, we have been always there to indulge you on that matter. Even today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Daneshmand said:


> We will see. The truth is, the Iranian Supreme Leader himself is an Azeri. He will make sure, Azerbaijan will be led to where it belongs. As he did led Iraq. Make absolutely no mistake about your own future. It will be decided for you not in Baku but on Pasteur street. By an Azeri.



He didn't led Iraq to anything, Isis did the leading part and Iraqis out of desperation looking for allies.


Lol yes yes, our future will be decided by the world super power Iran, don't make me laugh even harder plz.

Now piss off and go have more wet dreams about your Islamic take over fantasies.



The Last of us said:


> Azarbaijanis have historically slaughtered the so called 'turks'. How does it feel knowing your ancestors fought and died for Iran against these mongols aka turks? Azaris are as much turks as Armenians. Speaking a turkic language does not make one turkish, as me speaking English does not make me related to the Anglo-saxon etc. Are there some brainwashed idiots in Iran thinking they're 'turks'? Yes, of course, there are retards in every nation. Fact is however, Azaris, genetically have nothing to do with turks.


Yes except thousands upon thousands chanting "stop racism against Turks"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Azeri440 said:


> He didn't led Iraq to anything, Isis did the leading part and Iraqis out of desperation looking for allies.
> 
> 
> Lol yes yes, our future will be decided by the world super power Iran, don't make me laugh even harder plz.
> 
> Now piss off and go have more wet dreams about your Islamic take over fantasies.
> 
> 
> Yes except thousands upon thousands chanting "stop racism against Turks"



Time will tell. Iran loves to play long term. Even before Isis, Iraq had become an ally of Iran, even when under occupation by Americans. This is the power of demographics and religion. It is only natural. As it will also happen in Azerbaijan. 



TurAr said:


> Which tells a lot about your kind actually. You just need to be ruled. You crave for a ruler. You can't get enough of it. You just can't help it. It is how it has been since the very beginning. Fortunately for you, we have been always there to indulge you on that matter. Even today



That is difference between us and you.

You believe in fascism. Therefore you force even a Kurd to say he or she is a Turk: Kurdish Legislator Sparks Controversy in Turkish Parliament | News | teleSUR English

Iran on the other hand is a muti-ethnic society. No body forces a Kurd, an Azeri or anyone else to say otherwise. And that we take pride in. Turkey is on a trajectory taking it towards destruction and darkness. Iran is on a trajectory towards glory and light. And your Turkish racism will not save you. As you secularism did not. The singularity of Takfirism will shatter your from within. Rest assured of this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

The Last of us said:


> Azarbaijanis have historically slaughtered the so called 'turks'. How does it feel knowing your ancestors fought and died for Iran against these mongols aka turks? Azaris are as much turks as Armenians. Speaking a turkic language does not make one turkish, as me speaking English does not make me related to the Anglo-saxon etc. Are there some brainwashed idiots in Iran thinking they're 'turks'? Yes, of course, there are retards in every nation. Fact is however, Azaris, genetically have nothing to do with turks.



What a bunch of BS 

This is just barking with no factual arguments. Azeri's are genetically closer to other caucasian people such as Armenians, Lezgi's and Georgians. Does that make them caucasian now? Or does that make Armenians Turkic? Its perspective that matters.



Daneshmand said:


> We will see. The truth is, the Iranian Supreme Leader himself is an Azeri. He will make sure, Azerbaijan will be led to where it belongs. As he did led Iraq. Make absolutely no mistake about your own future. It will be decided for you not in Baku but on Pasteur street. By an Azeri.



Right most historical Iranian leaders were ancestors of Azeri's Turkic people. You people need to be ruled with an Iron fist it seems, thats the only way you learn. That doesnt make them any less Turkic. You can have your surpreme leaders, that mullah zealot cleric can rot in hell.

Funny that you mention religion for some reason because despite Turkey being Sunni majority and Azerbaijan being Shia Majority, we are the best of friends. "two states one nation" thats the motto we live by. I didnt even know Azerbaijan was Shia majority unless a couple years ago because i simply didnt give a flying ****.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 19887

Ayatollah regime will not survive much longer, it is impossible to control other nations under the dictatorship, at the end, Arabs, Kurds, Azeris, Turkmen, Baluchi, together with the oppressed Iranians overthrow the government, a good attack of Israel will give hope to the people to go out to the streets and overthrow The Fascist regime.


----------



## BordoEnes

Daneshmand said:


> Time will tell. Iran loves to play long term. Even before Isis, Iraq had become an ally of Iran, even when under occupation by Americans. This is the power of demographics and religion. It is only natural. As it will also happen in Azerbaijan.
> 
> 
> 
> That is difference between us and you.
> 
> You believe in fascism. Therefore you force even a Kurd to say he or she is a Turk: Kurdish Legislator Sparks Controversy in Turkish Parliament | News | teleSUR English
> 
> Iran on the other hand is a muti-ethnic society. No body forces a Kurd, an Azeri or anyone else to say otherwise. And that we take pride in. Turkey is on a trajectory taking it towards destruction and darkness. Iran is on a trajectory towards glory and light. And your Turkish racism will not save you. As you secularism did not. The singularity of Takfirism will shatter your from within. Rest assured of this.



On the exact contrary, Iran is *NOT* a multi-ethnic society at all. Iran is a country that is socially and politically controlled on religious grounds. If you think having a couple non-persian ethnic people within govermental institutes makes your country multi-ethnically run then you are surely mistaken. Turkey might not completely be a mult-ethnic society either but the average minority has a million times more freedom and rights then in Iran and has have far more govermental seats. Turkey allows the Kurdish and Zaza language to be thought in schools and universities, funded Kurdish TV channels, openly supports Kurdish traditions and values and is allowed in govermental institutes. There is no such thing avaible in Iran. Azeri Turks openly protested in the thousands about wanting Azeri language thought in schools. Face it buddy, your country is as corrupt and oppresive as one country can be. Do not flatter yourself by comparing yours to ours.

Azeri Turks protesting against oppression of their language and demand it to be thought in schools.






Get of your fucking high horse dumbass, you can keep telling yourself the same lies over and over againt but that isnt going to change reality. You have nothing on us, and you never will with your mullah society and goverment. Piss off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Daneshmand said:


> Time will tell. Iran loves to play long term. Even before Isis, Iraq had become an ally of Iran, even when under occupation by Americans. This is the power of demographics and religion. It is only natural. As it will also happen in Azerbaijan.
> 
> .


Again Iraq was due to desperation, at the end of the daty your influence only lies within war torn countries. Nothing will happen in Azerbaijan. All you have is baseless speculation while in reality Azerbaijanis support only Turkey and no one else. 

Yes, we will see, come back in a decade and we will see the result of your baseless speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AmirPatriot

Azeri440 said:


> Again Iraq was due to desperation, at the end of the daty your influence only lies within war torn countries. Nothing will happen in Azerbaijan. All you have is baseless speculation while in reality Azerbaijanis support only Turkey and no one else.
> 
> Yes, we will see, come back in a decade and we will see the result of your baseless speculation.




No, Iraq was due to not having a genocidal tyrant like Saddam in charge.

Azerbaijanis are Iranian. They were snatched away from Iran by the Soviets. Live with it.



BordoEnes said:


> On the exact contrary, Iran is *NOT* a multi-ethnic society at all. Iran is a country that is socially and politically controlled on religious grounds. If you think having a couple non-persian ethnic people within govermental institutes makes your country multi-ethnically run then you are surely mistaken. Turkey might not completely be a mult-ethnic society either but the average minority has a million times more freedom and rights then in Iran and has have far more govermental seats. Turkey allows the Kurdish and Zaza language to be thought in schools and universities, funded Kurdish TV channels, openly supports Kurdish traditions and values and is allowed in govermental institutes. There is no such thing avaible in Iran. Azeri Turks openly protested in the thousands about wanting Azeri language thought in schools. Face it buddy, your country is as corrupt and oppresive as one country can be. Do not flatter yourself by comparing yours to ours.
> 
> Azeri Turks protesting against oppression of their language and demand it to be thought in schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get of your fucking high horse dumbass, you can keep telling yourself the same lies over and over againt but that isnt going to change reality. You have nothing on us, and you never will with your mullah society and goverment. Piss off.


I see Fox News did a good job on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

AmirPatriot said:


> No, Iraq was due to not having a genocidal tyrant like Saddam in charge.
> 
> Azerbaijanis are Iranian. They were snatched away from Iran by the Soviets. Live with it.



Azerbaijan only see Turkey as a brother nation and you got Azerbaijanis chanting " stop racism against Turks" within your own country, go live with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kamil_baku

Azeri440 said:


> what fantasies moron , I am from f*cking Azerbaijan and @Kamil_baku lives in Azerbaijan , go ask him how much Azerbaijanis love Iranians , delusional clown
> 
> 
> you live in an oppressed country 2nd to North Korea, piss off with your "Azerbaijan overthrowing dictator and becoming an Islamic Republic", tell that story to an Azerbaijani on a street , he will laugh in your face
> 
> in 2 decades you haven't managed to do shit , with Azerbaijan MTN working with Mossad picking up your proxies and sending them back in boxes.
> 
> if you couldn't do shit at our weakest point , you won't do shit at our strongest point.


Azerbaijani people are against IRAN because Iran is helping Armenia and didnt help Baku in a war against them... Iran also claimed oil rings as their own(which Azerbaijan make money now). Only after Turkish jets arrived in Baku to send a message to Iran in very early of 2000, they let it go... 

I respect to Iranian people, but, as Iran strongly urge shia and religious things, Azerbaijan will not be part of it! We enjoy our life by having cultural values more important than the religious demands...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

AmirPatriot said:


> No, Iraq was due to not having a genocidal tyrant like Saddam in charge.
> 
> Azerbaijanis are Iranian. They were snatched away from Iran by the Soviets. Live with it.







Live with it.


AmirPatriot said:


> I see Fox News did a good job on you.



Them being wrong and bad doesnt make you right and good. This is the typical brainwashed response of an Iranian. Everything that isnt in line with Iranian policies and mindset is automaticly "zionist" or "Fox news propaganda". Wake the up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

Azeri440 said:


> Azerbaijan only see Turkey as a brother nation and you got Azerbaijanis chanting " stop racism against Turks" within your own country, go live with that.



Vocal minority.


----------



## Kamil_baku

Daneshmand said:


> We will see. The truth is, the Iranian Supreme Leader himself is an Azeri. He will make sure, Azerbaijan will be led to where it belongs. As he did led Iraq. Make absolutely no mistake about your own future. It will be decided for you not in Baku but on Pasteur street. By an Azeri.


We all saw what happened in a Taraktor final game... Is that how you want to live with Azeris? you should cure yourself first! in this century, you will not be able to control your own people with hate... especially when there are Turkish! 
According to reports, There are more people work in Iranian state TV channels than people watch it... Even though you have fines for those who watch foreign TV channels, especially Turkish, people just love it! 
especially, with the latest incident in Iranian TV against Azeris... Is that how you wish to see Azerbaijan next to you? 
dont make me laugh pls!


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> Live with it.
> 
> 
> Them being wrong and bad doesnt make you right and good.


Saying Turkey has more minority seats is like saying Iran is oppressing... Hindus, because India has more Hindus in its parliament. Sure I'm exaggerating it but my point is that the countries are different and their social makeup is different so you can't say Turkey has more minority seats because they may have larger minority proportions than Iran.

Speaking of oppressing minorities, how are the rights of the kurds going then?






You say potayto, I say potahto. Both of us can bring up these sorts of photos and both will make excuses, whether legitimate or not.

This whole debate is pointless. There is no point in a debate if we are perpetually in disagreement with each other.


----------



## LegionnairE

scythian500 said:


> remember that shiit eating in a dinner story? Seems you're one of them... wecome to Iran.. we have a city famous for DOing people with same gender love disorder... it is called Qazvin... you're welcome...although I have heard over and over that Turks smell...


that was a stupid story... when did gays have sex in a restaurant?

Qazvin I never heard of it but it sounds unlikely to be true.

remember I was bragging about banging persian girls on vacation?
yeah I really shouldn't brag about that, it's a normal thing everyone has sex
but at least I'd expect you to figure out what my preference was 
pussy man...

my favorite breakfast, lunch and dinner


----------



## BordoEnes

AmirPatriot said:


> Saying Turkey has more minority seats is like saying Iran is oppressing... Hindus, because India has more Hindus in its parliament. Sure I'm exaggerating it but my point is that the countries are different and their social makeup is different so you can't say Turkey has more minority seats because they may have larger minority proportions than Iran.
> 
> Speaking of oppressing minorities, how are the rights of the kurds going then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say potayto, I say potahto. Both of us can bring up these sorts of photos and both will make excuses, whether legitimate or not.
> 
> This whole debate is pointless. There is no point in a debate if we are perpetually in disagreement with each other.



I never said Kurds are living the American dream within Turkey. But they sure as hell are doing much much much much more better then any minority within Iran. Point being that you dont have the slighest credibility and right to talk about Kurds being oppressed. I am 100% for Kurdish rights and i wont defend things that the Turkish goverment have done in the past, but to think this is still going on in Iran *today *is much more disturbing and laughable.

And fyi, stop calling Azeri's Iranian or Iranic. Their ancestry can be thraced back to local and migrated turkic nomadic tribes. I already debunked nearly every dumbass arguments you people put in front of me so stop with it already. Live with it. Nobody talks about Azeri's being Iranic except for over nationalistic Persian propaganda keyboards warriors that cant accept the fact Turkic people play a huge role within Iranian history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> I never said Kurds are living the American dream within Turkey. But they sure as hell are doing much much much much more better then any minority within Iran. Point being that you dont have the slighest credibility and right to talk about Kurds being oppressed. I am 100% for Kurdish rights and i wont defend things that the Turkish goverment have done in the past, but to think this is still going on in Iran *today *is much more disturbing and laughable.
> 
> And fyi, stop calling Azeri's Iranian or Iranic. Their ancestry can be thraced back to local and migrated turkic nomadic tribes. I already debunked nearly every dumbass arguments you people put in front of me so stop with it already. Live with it.



How exactly are ethnic minorities in Iran doing worse than Kurds in Turkey? Turkey is arresting Kurdish politicians! Give me a couple of minutes and I'll find pictures of Turkish tanks and special forces conducting shady operations in kurd regions in Turkey?

Azerbaijanis are descended from Iranian tribes from thousands of years ago, don't even try to persuade me otherwise cause I won't agree with you whatever propaganda you drag in front of me.


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> How exactly are ethnic minorities in Iran doing worse than Kurds in Turkey? Turkey is arresting Kurdish politicians!


 could it be because they are openly supporting PKK and threatening the Turkish Republic?

lol I forgot how many times Demirtaş did that


----------



## BordoEnes

AmirPatriot said:


> How exactly are ethnic minorities in Iran doing worse than Kurds in Turkey? Turkey is arresting Kurdish politicians! Give me a couple of minutes and I'll find pictures of Turkish tanks and special forces conducting shady operations in kurd regions in Turkey?
> 
> Azerbaijanis are descended from Iranian tribes from thousands of years ago, don't even try to persuade me otherwise cause I won't agree with you whatever propaganda you drag in front of me.



You mean aside from the fact we actually allow minority parties to exist(be it communists, Pro-Kurdish, anarchists etc) that even supports the PKK. Can you tell me Iran allows such freedom and rights? They are also not chosen by some mullah zealot cleric. Educations is giving in Kurdish at schools and universites, state run TV channels are broadcasted in Kurdish, openly supports Kurdish traditions and celebrates holidays, actually have a decent number of govermental seats etc etc. Unless you have these in Iran, your words have as much value as the dogshitt i stepped on this morning.

Uhm no. The Afshars, Qajars, Safavids, Javanshirs, Qizilbash and etc. Are all Turkic and there is no evidence whatsover that these used to be Iranic nomadic people.

Stop it. This isnt the Iran military forum where you can circle jerk and feed each other propaganda and ban people with the slighest difference in opinion. You cant win this win, Turks and Azeri's are in this forum boy.


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> could it be because they are openly supporting PKK and threatening the Turkish Republic?
> 
> lol I forgot how many times Demirtaş did that


There we go. It's the "separatist" argument, which is the same I will present to you whatever you say against Iran. Except our separatists are sponsored by outside actors (hint: 'Murica).

Here's the pictures I promised of Turkish tanks in the streets, special ops kidnapping Kurdish politicians. 

The guy on the blog is an American (ex?)marine, shows how much sympathy NATO has for Turkey's recklessness.

snafu-solomon(dot)blogspot(dot)co(dot)uk/2015/12/turkish-special-ops-are-raiding-homes.html?


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> There we go. It's the "separatist" argument, which is the same I will present to you whatever you say against Iran. Except our separatists are sponsored by outside actors (hint: 'Murica).


Like ours aren't


----------



## 19887

AmirPatriot said:


> Azerbaijanis are descended from Iranian tribes from thousands of years ago, don't even try to persuade me otherwise cause I won't agree with you whatever propaganda you drag in front of me.


Azerbaijanis are Turks tribes who came from North Asia to the Caucasus and northern Iran in the 11th century.they are Turks like Turkish turkmens kirghizs and kumiks for example. 
Then Persia fought against khazars and occupied the azeris,after iran-russia war the north azeris were under Russia control and the south azeris were under Iran control. 
The Iranian propaganda claims that the azeris are not Turks because their Imperialist ambition.
*Azeris are Turks!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> You mean aside from the fact we actually allow minority parties to exist(be it communists, Pro-Kurdish, anarchists etc) that even supports the PKK. Can you tell me Iran allows such freedom and rights? They are also not chosen by some mullah zealot cleric. Educations is giving in Kurdish at schools and universites, state run TV channels are broadcasted in Kurdish, openly supports Kurdish traditions and celebrates holidays, actually have a decent number of govermental seats etc etc. Unless you have these in Iran, your words have as much value as the dogshitt i stepped on this morning.
> 
> Uhm no. The Afshars, Qajars, Safavids, Javanshirs, Qizilbash and etc. Are all Turkic and there is no evidence whatsover that these used to be Iranic nomadic people.
> 
> Stop it. This isnt the Iran military forum where you can circle jerk and feed each other propaganda and ban people with the slighest difference in opinion. You cant win this win, Turks and Azeri's are in this forum boy.



Are you joking right now? Khamenei is half Azeri!

And yes, Azeri language and culture is taught in schools, universities, allowed in TV, Radio. It's even in article 15 of the constitution:

"The use of regional and tribal languages in the press and mass media, as well as for teaching of their literature in schools, is allowed in addition to Persian."

And not only do we allow minorities in parliament, we make sure they get seats! Seats are reserved for religious minorities, reflecting the proportion of said religious minorities in the country. So our Sunni brothers, Christians, Jews, Zoroastrians... all in there.

Also, I can totally believe the Qajars were Turkic. After all, they were so incompetent and spineless and lost so much land to Russia, how could they not be? 

EDIT: I forgot to say. I didn't ban you from IMF, I couldn't even I wanted to. If I remember correctly the mods were perfectly ok with you spouting your glee at the shooting down of an apparently hostile Russian jet (and the subsequent war crime of killing a pilot on the way down in a parachute), you had that bloodthirsty opinion, but you got banned for repeatedly insulting the moderator.


----------



## LegionnairE

who the **** cares man... I was enjoying the conversation while explaining my plans on invading Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> explaining my plans on invading Iran



Good luck with that.


----------



## BordoEnes

AmirPatriot said:


> Are you joking right now? Khamenei is half Azeri!
> 
> And yes, Azeri language and culture is taught in schools, universities, allowed in TV, Radio. It's even in article 15 of the constitution:
> 
> "The use of regional and tribal languages in the press and mass media, as well as for teaching of their literature in schools, is allowed in addition to Persian."
> 
> And not only do we allow minorities in parliament, we make sure they get seats! Seats are reserved for religious minorities, reflecting the proportion of said religious minorities in the country. So our Sunni brothers, Christians, Jews, Zoroastrians... all in there.
> 
> Also, I can totally believe the Qajars were Turkic. After all, they were so incompetent and spineless and lost so much land to Russia, how could they not be?



Right, and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea is actually not that "democratic". States say and act alot, however is this actually implemented? Show me these schools, universities, tv channels then i am willing to change my thoughts and mind about this all. 

And by the way Soheil is Azeri and he cant speak the Azeri language. Does that ring a bell? I have spoken with countless Iranian Azeri's to know none of the elementary schools, high schools and universities teach in Azeri, Kurdish, Lur, Balochi and etc. Aside from a couple subjects.

EDIT: Admit it, Catso is as prejudice prick. Tell me did anyone else get banned when i went off-topic in that thread? Several people did this on multipel occasions yet i was the only one that got banned. I already knew that he was actively looking for dumb reasons to ban, so i took the liberty of giving him a piece of my mind. We werent even flaming or something, we were just having a civil discussion...



LegionnairE said:


> who the **** cares man... I was enjoying the conversation while explaining my plans on invading Iran



We can still do... uuhm so... how about ... sending gays and woman to fight them. ISIS is scared shitless of them so cant image their Shia counterpart being any different. Brilliants! Na i'm joking, i am just as bored as you buddy...


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> Good luck with that.


thanks, that's very nice of you


BordoEnes said:


> We can still do... uuhm so... how about ... sending gays and woman to fight them. ISIS is scared shitless of them so cant image their Shia counterpart being any different. Brilliants! Na i'm joking, i am just as bored as you buddy...


yeah :/ I hope the Iranians make another Qaher 313 soon so we can have a laugh at it 

that's always fun 

:can someone explain to me where the pilot's legs go when he sits? 
oh well... somebody should make a plane for midgets I guess
thanks Iran


----------



## like_a_boss

Azeri440 said:


> tell that story to an Azerbaijani on a street , he will laugh in your face





Azeri440 said:


> I am not oblivious to power of religion , I just know people in Azerbaijan give 0 crap about religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

like_a_boss said:


>



1st one is Nardaran, only morons populate Nardaran.

when I say Azerbaijanis don't care about religion , I mean most of the population doesn't care due to Soviet influence


----------



## like_a_boss

like_a_boss said:


>





Azeri440 said:


> 1st one is Nardaran, only morons populate Nardaran.
> 
> when I say Azerbaijanis don't care about religion , I mean most of the population doesn't care due to Soviet influence


ok, whatever you say is true


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> Right, and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea is actually not that "democratic". States say and act alot, however is this actually implemented? Show me these schools, universities, tv channels then i am willing to change my thoughts and mind about this all.
> 
> And by the way Soheil is Azeri and he cant speak the Azeri language. Does that ring a bell? I have spoken with countless Iranian Azeri's to know none of the elementary schools, high schools and universities teach in Azeri, Kurdish, Lur, Balochi and etc. Aside from a couple subjects.
> 
> EDIT: Admit it, Catso is as prejudice prick. Tell me did anyone else get banned when i went off-topic in that thread? Several people did this on multipel occasions yet i was the only one that got banned. I already knew that he was actively looking for dumb reasons to ban, so i took the liberty of giving him a piece of my mind. We werent even flaming or something, we were just having a civil discussion...
> 
> 
> 
> We can still do... uuhm so... how about ... sending gays and woman to fight them. ISIS is scared shitless of them so cant image their Shia counterpart being any different. Brilliants! Na i'm joking, i am just as bored as you buddy...


I already told you, Catsoo didn't ban you for posting off topic (he warned everyone, including me, for off topic discussion). He banned you because you went ahead and decided to insult a moderator. Catsoo works very hard on that forum (he's the only mod) and has a decent amount of tolerance. But when people start insulting him... no. 

Anyyway, here are the websites of prominent azeri radios, there are probably more just without websites. 

aztabriz.irib.ir (state run)

azeri.sahartv.ir

I would find more but I live in the UK and am not Azeri so I'm not that deep into the subject.



LegionnairE said:


> thanks, that's very nice of you
> 
> yeah :/ I hope the Iranians make another Qaher 313 soon so we can have a laugh at it
> 
> that's always fun
> 
> :can someone explain to me where the pilot's legs go when he sits?
> oh well... somebody should make a plane for midgets I guess
> thanks Iran


That unveiling was a shambles, whoever let it go through should be fired...

Wait 2-3 years for the flying prototype and then we'll see who's laughing...


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine Will you finish this Persian/Azari crap in this thread and ban some trolls?


LegionnairE said:


> who the **** cares man... I was enjoying the conversation while explaining my plans on invading Iran


Kiss Iranian feet sotb.

20 million basijis will remove you from face of the earth.


----------



## haman10

LegionnairE said:


> who the **** cares man... I was enjoying the conversation while explaining my plans on invading Iran


Wow . i bet you even fart glitter !

did that happen just after your mommy gave you your potty training or before it ?

Internet man ! its amazing ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> I already told you, Catsoo didn't ban you for posting off topic (he warned everyone, including me, for off topic discussion). He banned you because you went ahead and decided to insult a moderator. Catsoo works very hard on that forum (he's the only mod) and has a decent amount of tolerance. But when people start insulting him... no.
> 
> Anyyway, here are the websites of prominent azeri radios, there are probably more just without websites.
> 
> aztabriz.irib.ir (state run)
> 
> azeri.sahartv.ir
> 
> I would find more but I live in the UK and am not Azeri so I'm not that deep into the subject.
> 
> 
> That unveiling was a shambles, whoever let it go through should be fired...
> 
> Wait 2-3 years for the flying prototype and then we'll see who's laughing...


Im fairly certain we'll still be laughing... as hard as I laughed at other wonders of Iranian engineering. 



haman10 said:


> Wow . i bet you even fart glitter !
> 
> did that happen just after your mommy gave you your potty training or before it ?
> 
> Internet man ! its amazing ....


No I don't fart glitter...


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> Im fairly certain we'll still be laughing... as hard as I laughed at other wonders of Iranian engineering.
> 
> 
> No I don't fart glitter...



I am sure you're laughing, you're a guy living in a country (assuming you've not immigrated to Germany like 90% of rest of the turks) that cannot even make a mission computer for its UAV's or can't even make a diesel engine for its ships 
Go see if South Korea will give you an engine so you can repaint and claim it was made by turkey. You did something similar with their K-2 tanks, why not carry on and do it with other hardware?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

2800 said:


> @Serpentine Will you finish this Persian/Azari crap in this thread and ban some trolls?
> 
> Kiss Iranian feet sotb.
> 
> 20 million basijis will remove you from face of the earth.


Air superiority mothafucka have you heard about it?


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> Air superiority mothafucka have you heard about it?



Your airforce is a joke, last time I checked even Syrians sent one of your planes to the bottom of the sea. I heard the only thing they found from your pilots were his shoes


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> Air superiority mothafucka have you heard about it?



Air Superiority with what, F-16s? 

S-300 would hit F-16s before the F-16s could get anywhere near anything. F-14s would join in and pick off the F-16s from range. 

No way is F-16 air superiority against anything as capable as S-300. The only things that can challenge the S-300 are the F-22 and B-2.


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Iranian engineering is funny, this coming from a guy living in a country that cannot even make a mission computer for its UAV's or can't even make a diesel engine for its ships
> Go see if South Korea will give you an engine so you can repaint and claim it was made by turkey. You did something similar with their K-2 tanks, why not carry on and do it with other hardware?


Have fun with your F5s lol those flying junk that you're so proud to be able to produce...

TurAF threw them to junkyard where they belong. 


AmirPatriot said:


> Air Superiority with what, F-16s?
> 
> S-300 would hit F-16s before the F-16s could get anywhere near anything. F-14s would join in and pick off the F-16s from range.
> 
> No way is F-16 air superiority against anything as capable as S-300. The only things that can challenge the S-300 are the F-22 and B-2.


AGM 88 Harm mothafucka


AmirPatriot said:


> Air Superiority with what, F-16s?
> 
> S-300 would hit F-16s before the F-16s could get anywhere near anything. F-14s would join in and pick off the F-16s from range.
> 
> No way is F-16 air superiority against anything as capable as S-300. The only things that can challenge the S-300 are the F-22 and B-2.


F14 lol how many of them do you have 5? We have b737 awacs

I have already explained how s300s would be suppressed


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> Have fun with your F5s lol those flying junk that you're so proud to be able to produce...
> 
> TurAF threw them to junkyard where they belong.
> 
> AGM 88 Harm mothafucka
> 
> F14 lol how many of them do you have 5? We have b737 awacs
> 
> I have already explained how s300s would be suppressed



Saeqeh, F-5 is a trainer/light ground attack anti insurgency aircraft now, not used as a fighter. Even your air force uses F-5 for training. 

F-14 numbers are ~40 minimum, probably more like 50 total. These will be upgraded to F-14AM standard with better avionics, radar, improved engines and missiles including Fakour missile which can take out your precious B737 from 300 km away. 

Any F-16s that the F-14s don't get will be pummelled by S-300. AGM-88B (TuAF version) range is 105 km v 195 km for longest range missile of S-300PMU2. Again, your F-16s with their HARM crap will be shot out of the sky waaaay before they get inside the HARM engagement range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

وزنه‌بردار سنگین وزن روس دوپینگی از آب در آمد/رضازاده رکورددار ماند

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

@The Last of us @haman10 @Daneshmand 

Dorood!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Last of us

ResurgentIran said:


> @The Last of us @haman10 @Daneshmand
> 
> Dorood!



Dorood Dadash! Long time no talk  How are you?



scythian500 said:


> وزنه‌بردار سنگین وزن روس دوپینگی از آب در آمد/رضازاده رکورددار ماند



So he was a doper? 
It seems Rezazadeh's record stands!!!
If this guy was genuine then we would have been in trouble! Our weightlifting is in shambles at the moment, too many injuries!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

ResurgentIran said:


> @The Last of us @haman10 @Daneshmand
> 
> Dorood!



Dorood va Salam . Long time no see! Your GF was also a no show. Broke up with you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shaagird

SALAM to all Turks n Iranians bros

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

Shaagird said:


> SALAM to all Turks n Iranians bros



Salam. 



The Last of us said:


> So he was a doper?
> It seems Rezazadeh's record stands!!!
> If this guy was genuine then we would have been in trouble! Our weightlifting is in shambles at the moment, too many injuries!



Nakhand. Taraf rozegaresh siah shodeh, az noon khordan miofteh. Shenideh bodam keh in Pharmacologist-ha khodeshoon in darohai doping ro to kitchen lab misazan va mifroshan beh ina badesh khodeh hamin phamacologist hai naqola miran va immunoassay hamon daro ro mifroshan beh komiteh olympic. In vasat, varzesh-kara rozegareshon siah misheh, badesh. Nakonin in kara ro. Gonah dareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Last of us

Daneshmand said:


> Salam.
> 
> 
> 
> Nakhand. Taraf rozegaresh siah shodeh, az noon khordan miofteh. Shenideh bodam keh in Pharmacologist-ha khodeshoon in darohai doping ro to kitchen lab misazan va mifroshan beh ina badesh khodeh hamin phamacologist hai naqola miran va immunoassay hamon daro ro mifroshan beh komiteh olympic. In vasat, varzesh-kara rozegareshon siah misheh, badesh. Nakonin in kara ro. Gonah dareh.




That's messed up dadash if it is true. Man baraye in nemikhanididam, in roosa kheli doping mokonand. I actually congratulated him on various sites when he broke the record. I think any man who would be able to accomplish such feats deserves respect regardless of his nationality. In roos ha bayad dige yad begiran ke doping ro bezaran kenar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

The Last of us said:


> That's messed up dadash if it is true. Man baraye in nemikhanididam, in roosa kheli doping mokonand. I actually congratulated him on various sites when he broke the record. I think any man who would be able to accomplish such feats deserves respect regardless of his nationality. In roos ha bayad dige yad begiran ke doping ro bezaran kenar.



I was joking with you . But the story is true. Alot of money is involved. Kitchen labs producing designer drugs do not come cheap, you know. And then to develop the tests to detect the serum titres of those designer drugs. It is just economics. If there is money to be made, there will always be people who will make it. Just how the nature of things are. In professional sports, they all do it. Just some people are better at hiding it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

Daneshmand said:


> I was joking with you . But the story is true. Alot of money is involved. Kitchen labs producing designer drugs do not come cheap, you know. And then to develop the tests to detect the serum titres of those designer drugs. It is just economics. If there is money to be made, there will always be people who will make it. Just how the nature of things are. In professional sports, they all do it. Just some people are better at hiding it.



I actually felt for him bro. He said he did this achievement for his late mother. But I am sad to hear he resorted to using such substances. He should not have done that. He would have still probably won ( but obviously not broken the record). Anyway, its time for our pahlavans to start regaining our titles. So many injuries at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shaagird

@Daneshmand sir could you tell me please how to open a new thread? would be much obliged!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Shaagird said:


> @Daneshmand sir could you tell me please how to open a new thread? would be much obliged!



No problem. Which ever section you go to, for example here you will see a large button on the right top corner for creating new threads. But I guess new members have to wait for a while before they can create new threads. I do not know the exact number of posts required, but perhaps a few dozens posts. So hurry up and comment on different threads to become able to create threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaagird

Daneshmand said:


> No problem. Which ever section you go to, for example here you will see a large button on the right top corner for creating new threads. But I guess new members have to wait for a while before they can create new threads. I do not know the exact number of posts required, but perhaps a few dozens posts. So hurry up and comment on different threads to become able to create threads.


thank you sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Shaagird said:


> thank you sir!



No problem!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

اعترافات عضو ترکیه‌ای داعش درباره قاچاق نفت


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> Saeqeh, F-5 is a trainer/light ground attack anti insurgency aircraft now, not used as a fighter. Even your air force uses F-5 for training.


T38s aren't F5s and they sure as fvck don't make the bulk of TurAF.
F5 is the main bulk of Iranian air farce  see what I did there?



AmirPatriot said:


> F-14 numbers are ~40 minimum, probably more like 50 total. These will be upgraded to F-14AM standard with better avionics, radar, improved engines and missiles including Fakour missile which can take out your precious B737 from 300 km away.
> 
> Any F-16s that the F-14s don't get will be pummelled by S-300. AGM-88B (TuAF version) range is 105 km v 195 km for longest range missile of S-300PMU2. Again, your F-16s with their HARM crap will be shot out of the sky waaaay before they get inside the HARM engagement range.


Yeah, 40 is a very optimistic number and even if so they don't stand a chance

As for S300PMU2...depends.. it would have to stay on high ground to reach it's peak range. And then it would become an open target for SOMs


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> T38s aren't F5s and they sure as fvck don't make the bulk of TurAF.
> F5 is the main bulk of Iranian air farce  see what I did there?
> 
> 
> Yeah, 40 is a very optimistic number and even if so they don't stand a chance
> 
> As for S300PMU2...depends.. it would have to stay on high ground to reach it's peak range. And then it would become an open target for SOMs


I've just explained to you very clearly using facts how the F-14 and S-300 have a longer range than your SOMs. I've also given you a figure on operational figure on F-14s derived from google earth, past losses, overhauling capabilities etc. etc. The F-14 is superior to the F-16 in BVR combat and the S-300 radars would be linked to the national network and they are mobile so would be placed on high vantage points anyway. They outrange the AGM-88B considerably.


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> I've just explained to you very clearly using facts how the F-14 and S-300 have a longer range than your SOMs. I've also given you a figure on operational figure on F-14s derived from google earth, past losses, overhauling capabilities etc. etc. The F-14 is superior to the F-16 in BVR combat and the S-300 radars would be linked to the national network and they are mobile so would be placed on high vantage points anyway. They outrange the AGM-88B considerably.


What? No, neither can outrange SOM.. or SLAM-ER for that matter. 500Km ranged variant of SOM is under development not even S400 can counter that. As for F14, they'll be detected by the peace eagle and destroyed with AIM120s and there are very few of them anyways


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> What? No, neither can outrange SOM.. or SLAM-ER for that matter. 500Km ranged variant of SOM is under development not even S400 can counter that. As for F14, they'll be detected by the peace eagle and destroyed with AIM120s and there are very few of them anyways


SLAM-ER is really slow for a cruise missile (only 0.7 mach) and itself would be taken out by S-300. S-300 was designed partly to take out cruise missiles because American doctrine is based on cruise missiles and the Russians obviously want to counter American doctrine. 

I won't mention the 500 km varient because I'm only discussing systems already in service or due to be in service very soon, for both sides.

As I have already said, AWACS B737s don't mean shit if your F-16s are only carrying AIM-120Cs with maximum range of ~100 km versus ~200 km AIM-54 and up to ~300 km range Fakour 90. These are perfect not only for taking out your heavily bomb, cruise missile laden missiles, but also your 3 AWACSs.

Don't underestimate the power of range.


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> SLAM-ER is really slow for a cruise missile (only 0.7 mach) and itself would be taken out by S-300. S-300 was designed partly to take out cruise missiles because American doctrine is based on cruise missiles and the Russians obviously want to counter American doctrine.
> 
> I won't mention the 500 km varient because I'm only discussing systems already in service or due to be in service very soon, for both sides.
> 
> As I have already said, AWACS B737s don't mean shit if your F-16s are only carrying AIM-120Cs with maximum range of ~100 km versus ~200 km AIM-54 and up to ~300 km range Fakour 90. These are perfect not only for taking out your heavily bomb, cruise missile laden missiles, but also your 3 AWACSs.
> 
> Don't underestimate the power of range.


We don't just have AIM120Cs we have AIM120Ds too... which can lock onto F14 before getting into radar range

F14 had a very good radar for it's time, it was a very good BVR plane but the times have changed
**** yeah B737s matter


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> We don't just have AIM120Cs we have AIM120Ds too... which can lock onto F14 before getting into radar range
> 
> F14 had a very good radar for it's time, it was a very good BVR plane but the times have changed
> **** yeah B737s matter



As far as I know the US only has initial operating capacity (ie very limited use) of the 120D, so where's your proof that Turkey has the AIM-120D? Besides standard AIM-54 still has longer range (maximum tested range was 212 km for standard AIM-54 vs ~180 km for AIM-120D) and is faster than the 120D, upgraded F-14 with Fakour 90 has range up to 300 km.

Iran still wins on range...


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> As far as I know the US only has initial operating capacity (ie very limited use) of the 120D, so where's your proof that Turkey has the AIM-120D? Besides standard AIM-54 still has longer range (maximum tested range was 212 km for standard AIM-54 vs ~180 km for AIM-120D) and is faster than the 120D, upgraded F-14 with Fakour 90 has range up to 300 km.
> 
> Iran still wins on range...


It doesn't matter... AN/AWG9 could detect a fucking tupolev at 160kilometers range... at what range do you think it could detect an F16?

@gambit what's the answer bro? can you tell us?

I might be wrong about that AIM-120D thing... I remember we ordered some last year but I looked for a source now and couldn't find.


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> It doesn't matter... AN/AWG9 could detect a fucking tupolev at 160kilometers range... at what range do you think it could detect an F16?
> 
> @gambit what's the answer bro?


What? How can you claim a plane has a shorter range radar than it's missile's range? Did you read what I said earlier?

I know where you got your figure from: wikipedia. And even that says "in excess of" 160 km. You also do know that the same rules apply to both fighters? An F-16s maximum radar range would be against a fvcking tupolev as well!

Most other sources have said it has a range of up to 250 km, and with the upgrades applied to it (not hard at all, just upgrade the key electronics like processors and software) and the range is up to 350 km!


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> What? How can you claim a plane has a shorter range radar than it's missile's range? Did you read what I said earlier?
> 
> I know where you got your figure from: wikipedia. And even that says "in excess of" 160 km.
> 
> Most other sources have said it has a range of up to 250 km, and with the upgrades applied to it (not hard at all, just upgrade the key electronics like processors and software) and the range is up to 350 km!


I don't fucking know alright? I hadn't slept in two ffucking days

AIM-120C has a longer range than any radar ever mounted on an F16... it happens 
aircraft carry longer range missiles than their radars

F14 really had a powerful radar for it's time, I remember people saying it was like a pocket awacs
but it was designed mostly to bring down soviet bombers I've no fucking clue at what range it could detect an F16

That's why I asked @gambit


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnairE said:


> I don't fucking know alright? I hadn't slept in two ffucking days
> 
> AIM-120C has a longer range than any radar ever mounted on an F16... it happens
> aircraft carry longer range missiles than their radars
> 
> F14 really had a powerful radar for it's time, I remember people saying it was like a pocket awacs
> but it was designed mostly to bring down soviet bombers I've no fucking clue at what range it could detect an F16
> 
> That's why I asked @gambit


Lol go to sleep, I never wanted you to lose sleep over our F-14s.  (I joke)

Actually the F-16D's radar (APG 68) is pretty good, range of up to 300 km and digitized. So the AIM-120 is well within radar range. It's just that the US Navy's upgraded AWG-9 dubbed the APG 71 was bigger and had a longer range of about 350 km. That was 90s so upgraded Iranian AWG-9 should be around the same, if not more, and with better targeting because it's newer technology.

The reason I discount the F-16s range is because it's a light fighter and can't carry useful numbers (if at all, AIM-54 is HUGE) of long range missiles like the F-14 can (up to 6 AIM-54s with 2 sidewinders). There's not really any point in having a long range radar for a fighter jet unless you have the long range missiles to utilise it.

Lastly, the F-16 and F-14 radars use the same pulse doppler radar waves. They really don't really have much difference in terms of size of target identification. The reason they say F-14 is better for long range is simply because the plane has a long range, the radar is big, as are the AIM-54 missiles. This all adds up to a long range system that was designed to counter Soviet bombers carrying long range anti ship missiles but is no less effective against fighter sized targets, as was proved by the massive number of kills against Iraqi fighter jets in the imposed war (1980-1988).


----------



## like_a_boss

hello everyone
@azzo @JUBA @Full Moon @BLACKEAGLE @KTOOOOM @Gasoline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> Lol go to sleep, I never wanted you to lose sleep over our F-14s.  (I joke)
> 
> Actually the F-16D's radar (APG 68) is pretty good, range of up to 300 km and digitized. So the AIM-120 is well within radar range. It's just that the US Navy's upgraded AWG-9 dubbed the APG 71 was bigger and had a longer range of about 350 km. That was 90s so upgraded Iranian AWG-9 should be around the same, if not more, and with better targeting because it's newer technology.
> 
> The reason I discount the F-16s range is because it's a light fighter and can't carry useful numbers (if at all, AIM-54 is HUGE) of long range missiles like the F-14 can (up to 6 AIM-54s with 2 sidewinders). There's not really any point in having a long range radar for a fighter jet unless you have the long range missiles to utilise it.
> 
> Lastly, the F-16 and F-14 radars use the same pulse doppler radar waves. They really don't really have much difference in terms of size of target identification. The reason they say F-14 is better for long range is simply because the plane has a long range, the radar is big, as are the AIM-54 missiles. This all adds up to a long range system that was designed to counter Soviet bombers carrying long range anti ship missiles but is no less effective against fighter sized targets, as was proved by the massive number of kills against Iraqi fighter jets in the imposed war (1980-1988).


as far as I know F16 radars can't really lock onto something at the extent of AMRAAM's range. What it does is it fires and it locks onto target halfway through or somewhere along those lines.


...yeah
my memory was correct.





maximum range doesn't matter

although F14 is much larger than 5m2... it would lock onto it much sooner but as I said it's not that simple.

As for AIM120 Turkey really doesn't need anything more... F35 is coming up in a couple of years and F35 is going to carry a massive number of AIM120s.


still waiting for @gambit to clarify a few things


----------



## mike2000 is back

LegionnairE said:


> T38s aren't F5s and they sure as fvck don't make the bulk of TurAF.
> F5 is the main bulk of Iranian air farce  see what I did there?





AmirPatriot said:


> Lol go to sleep, I never wanted you to lose sleep over our F-14s.  (I joke)
> 
> Actually the F-16D's radar (APG 68) is pretty good, range of up to 300 km and digitized. So the AIM-120 is well within radar range. It's just that the US Navy's upgraded AWG-9 dubbed the APG 71 was bigger and had a longer range of about 350 km. That was 90s so upgraded Iranian AWG-9 should be around the same, if not more, and with better targeting because it's newer technology.
> 
> The reason I discount the F-16s range is because it's a light fighter and can't carry useful numbers (if at all, AIM-54 is HUGE) of long range missiles like the F-14 can (up to 6 AIM-54s with 2 sidewinders). There's not really any point in having a long range radar for a fighter jet unless you have the long range missiles to utilise it.
> 
> Lastly, the F-16 and F-14 radars use the same pulse doppler radar waves. They really don't really have much difference in terms of size of target identification. The reason they say F-14 is better for long range is simply because the plane has a long range, the radar is big, as are the AIM-54 missiles. This all adds up to a long range system that was designed to counter Soviet bombers carrying long range anti ship missiles but is no less effective against fighter sized targets, as was proved by the massive number of kills against Iraqi fighter jets in the imposed war (1980-1988).



WTH?? I came on here thinking i will see some good/useful/valuable information and pictures about Iranian culture, way of life, Cuisine, Tv shows,common people, Domestic news and traditions etc. But turns out it's just another dick measuring contest like we have in most middle eastern sections/threads here on PDF.
Sounded too good to be true anyway. Iranian Chill indeed.  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LegionnairE

mike2000 is back said:


> WTH?? I came on here thinking i will see some good/useful/valuable information and pictures about Iranian culture, way of life, Cuisine, Tv shows,common people, Domestic news and traditions etc. But turns out it's just another dick measuring contest like we have in most middle eastern sections/threads here on PDF.
> Sounded too good to be true anyway. Iranian Chill indeed.  lol


if you go back a couple of pages there are some really chill things 

here; chill 
Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1815


----------



## AmirPatriot

mike2000 is back said:


> WTH?? I came on here thinking i will see some good/useful/valuable information and pictures about Iranian culture, way of life, Cuisine, Tv shows,common people, Domestic news and traditions etc. But turns out it's just another dick measuring contest like we have in most middle eastern sections/threads here on PDF.
> Sounded too good to be true anyway. Iranian Chill indeed.  lol


Yeah it was alright until some Turkish and Azeri members here started hijacking the the thread about how nobody in Iran is Iranian and how Turkey is supreme supa powa of the world.

You want some beautiful pictures of Iran, go here.

This paradise is called Iran

Quick, before these turks hijack it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> Yeah it was alright until some Turkish and Azeri members here started hijacking the the thread about how nobody in Iran is Iranian and how Turkey is supreme supa powa of the world.
> 
> You want some beautiful pictures of Iran, go here.
> 
> This paradise is called Iran
> 
> Quick, before these turks hijack it.


Iranian Chill Thread | Page 1807

see who started it?


----------



## scythian500

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=550810065027763


----------



## scythian500

«زهران علوش» در سوریه به هلاکت رسید+عکس


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine Vaughan ajibe man har chi migam to pakesh mikoni vali in torka har chiam ke began va tohin bokonan to bahashun kari nadari. Vase chi poste mano inja delete kardi? In yaru tohin karde bud bayad mod ha miumadan behesh ekhtar midadan. Khaste shodam enghad postaye mano tu sanie delete kardi.

Pictures of Iranian Armed Forces | Page 29

Edit: Poste mano be 2 daghighe nakeshide delete mikoni! Vali mogheyi ke azat minorsam vase chi postaye mano delete mikoni javab nemidi! Ajab!

@Serpentine Kam mahali az noe serpentine. sepi to age raese karkhoone boodi labod ye rooz dar miun karmandat ro ekhraj mikardi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

2800 said:


> At least we don't get jailed if we insult errdogan.


Why would you get jailed for insulting Erdogan in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Last of us

LegionnairE said:


> these ajams don't have brains apparently



Seems this mongol has been badly mentally raped by me and like a raped victim that has fallen in love with their rapist, you cannot leave this Iranian section and want our attention. 
Go play in the mongol section dude, you filthy presence is not wanted here.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Last time I went in your mongol section, I traumatised you people so much that I am now permanently banned from your section. But frankly, no Iranian here could care less about you mongols, but it is you who is obsessed with us it seems. Like a dog, you need our attention.  Go back to your filthy section and fantasise about ataturd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

He is loosing it. You finally broke the guy, he has activated the suicide mod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

The Last of us said:


> It seems what little brain capacity you had, is gone as well. What's with these retarded comments that make no sense?



Retarded comments? It is rich coming from someone like you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> It seems what little brain capacity you had, is gone as well. What's with these retarded comments that make no sense?


Ice cream 



TurAr said:


> He is loosing it. You finally broke the guy, he has activated the suicide mod


fight fiyah with fiyah that's what they say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

The Last of us said:


> We're losing it or your comrade who is obsessed with this section, i.e section he is constantly being mentally raped. You're not that different from him frankly.



I wouldn't blame him if he can't get enough of you guys since you provide a unique entertainment which cannot be found elsewhere. I'd say it is similar to visitting a zoo if the animals in cages could talk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

TurAr said:


> I wouldn't blame him if he can't get enough of you guys since you provide a unique entertainment which cannot be found elsewhere. I'd say it is similar to visitting a zoo if the animals in cages could talk


LOL don't feed the Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

The Last of us said:


> No kid, it is because he is mentally raped and now has to stay in this section and get the attention of his rapist.
> If anything you "khars" have a zoo mentality, this could explain the level of stupidity you're showing.



Your frequent rape jokes and your obsession with rapists while calling people "kid" indicates that it is you who is suffering some mental issues. You might wanna get that checked out, don't let it ruin your life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> Mental issue lie with those who are obsessed with this section and do whatever is possible to get our attention. You kind are here in this secting 24/7 where you mongol section is not even visited by a single Iranian. This is why I say Rapist, because it seems you've been raped mentally.


you have no mentality to get raped bro  

if you had you'd learn how to read first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Anyway I'm off. @LegionnairE Bro, don't go hard on the guy. We can't even imagine what he had gone through to end up like this. You already gave the poor guy a hysterical episode  

Good night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

TurAr said:


> Anyway I'm off. @LegionnairE Bro, don't go hard on the guy. We can't even imagine what he had gone through to end up like this. You already gave the poor guy a hysterical episode
> 
> Good night.


Gute nacht mein bruder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

The Last of us said:


> I've already educated you in the other thread, no need to bring you mongol brain farts here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the onw who seems to be going a hard time is your mongol brethren who is going arouns like a headless chicken in every Iranian thread and making comment with khar IQ. But I suppose he is a good representation for you as well?
> Don't forget the kiss the picture of ataturd (the jew in your avatar before going to bed)


yeah, hitler was a jew too.. don't cwy 

papa gon teach you how language works


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

@SOHEIL what does Khars mean, I looked it up but can't find anything except tribes and names.


----------



## The Last of us

@waz

Brother, these people have been polluting many threads for a long time now. It seems they have an obsession with coming into this section and polluting it. As long as they keep bringing their presence here, then people like yourself will keep having to clean their filth. How many threads do these people need to ruin?

Hope you had a nice Christmas break btw, not a drop of snow sadly (here in Manchester). Ruined Christmas for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

@Serpentine @waz I strongly recommend you ban

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

AmirPatriot said:


> Khars is the plural for khar, which means donkey in Persian.
> 
> 
> More legionnare and bordoenes madness.
> 
> I actually took him off my ignore list so I can report his vile comments.
> 
> I'm REALLY tempted to go into their turk section and troll... but I shouldn't go down to their childish level.
> 
> @Serpentine @waz I strongly recommend you ban this troll, I've only been on this forum a couple of days and I have seen nothing good come out of that vile creature's posts.
> 
> BordoEnes you aren't a lost cause yet be sensible.


@BordoEnes should get banned. He is already in my ignore list for 3 months.


----------



## waz

The Last of us said:


> @waz
> 
> Brother, these people have been polluting many threads for a long time now. It seems they have an obsession with coming into this section and polluting it. As long as they keep bringing their presence here, then people like yourself will keep having to clean their filth. How many threads do these people need to ruin?
> 
> Hope you had a nice Christmas break btw, not a drop of snow sadly (here in Manchester). Ruined Christmas for me.



All sorted now bro.
Yes I am having a wonderful Christmas break, after a hard term's teaching. I'm just playing with my kids, watching movies, merry making and just relaxing. I was disappointed by the snow, I love the cold, heck my ancestors are mountain folk. People think I am crazy walking around with a shirt when it is 1 on the centigrade scale! I do really miss the snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

waz said:


> All sorted now bro.
> Yes I am having a wonderful Christmas break, after a hard term's teaching. I'm just playing with my kids, watching movies, merry making and just relaxing. I was disappointed by the snow, I love the cold, heck ancestors are mountain folk. People think I am crazy walking around with a shirt when it is 1 on the centigrade scale! I do really miss the snow.


Great.

I wish all the best for you and your family.

I too like to wear thin shirts and feel cold sometimes


----------



## The Last of us

waz said:


> All sorted now bro.
> Yes I am having a wonderful Christmas break, after a hard term's teaching. I'm just playing with my kids, watching movies, merry making and just relaxing. I was disappointed by the snow, I love the cold, heck ancestors are mountain folk. People think I am crazy walking around with a shirt when it is 1 on the centigrade scale! I do really miss the snow.



That's sound good bro. I felt wrecked, travelling from Manchester to Liverpool for uni everyday takes alot out of me. Barely have energy left on an average day to do anything. I never thought I meet another person like me who has a passion for the cold  people usually look at me funny when I talk about how much I refer the rain,winter, snow cold etc over summer  I don't "hate" summer or the heat, I just hate it when it is hot and it is busy i.e many people around. I would not mind walking in the summer breeze somewhere alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

2800 said:


> Great.
> 
> I wish all the best with you and your family.
> 
> I too like to wear thin shirts and feel cold sometimes



Thank you bro, the same to you, your family and our Iranian cousins in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

waz said:


> Thank you bro, the same to you, your family and our Iranian cousins in general.


Thank you bro alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

The Last of us said:


> That's sound good bro. I felt wrecked, travelling from Manchester to Liverpool for uni everyday takes alot out of me. Barely have energy left on an average day to do anything. I never thought I meet another person like me who has a passion for the cold  people usually look at me funny when I talk about how much I refer the rain,winter, snow cold etc over summer  I don't "hate" summer or the heat, I just hate it when it is hot and it is busy i.e many people around. I would not mind walking in the summer breeze somewhere alone.



Oh bro! That's way too much. You must love the course or the uni lol. Hahaha@passion for the cold, we are Northern folk by our geography, men of the North (see Game of Thrones). The heat of Summer drives me nuts, well extreme heat anyway. If you want to walk alone there are plenty of national parks you can do that in. Or the even better option is to visit the remote and beautiful regions of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BordoEnes

2800 said:


> @BordoEnes should get banned. He is already in my ignore list for 3 months.



I am actually quite honored. Have been trying to get on Soheil's list forever...


----------



## Daneshmand

BordoEnes said:


> I am actually quite honored. Have been trying to get on Soheil's list forever...



Before you get banned, do you want to say something here: Arab League denounces Turkish troop deployment in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MertKaan

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> @SOHEIL what does Khars mean, I looked it up but can't find anything except tribes and names.



Khar mean is donkey. They call Turks like donkey . They are fascist against turks because Turks ruled their country more than 1000 years they have inferiority complex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Daneshmand said:


> Before you get banned, do you want to say something here: Arab League denounces Turkish troop deployment in Iraq



Why would i get banned? 

Turkey already pulled its troops out of Iraq so why are we still talking about this?


----------



## Daneshmand

BordoEnes said:


> Why would i get banned?
> 
> Turkey already pulled its troops out of Iraq so why are we still talking about this?



Well, just above you said you feel honored when you get banned and ignored.

I just wanted to know how Turks feel about Arab League condemning Turkey, specially since Erdogan was working so hard to get an Observer Status in Arab League: Erdogan to Attend Arab League Summit

Arabs rejected Erdogan, and instead gave the Observer Status to India but still Arabs had made Turkey a "Permanent Guest" of Arab League. So how does it feel when the hosts condemn the "Permanent Guest"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Daneshmand said:


> Well, just above you said you feel honored when you get banned and ignored.
> 
> I just wanted to know how Turks feel about Arab League condemning Turkey, specially since Erdogan was working so hard to get an Observer Status in Arab League: Erdogan to Attend Arab League Summit
> 
> Arabs rejected Erdogan, and instead gave the Observer Status to India but still Arabs had made Turkey a "Permanent Guest" of Arab League. So how does it feel when the hosts condemn the "Permanent Guest"?



I never said anything about me getting banned, buy some classes and read again.

If the Arabs rejected Erdogan why would they have given Turkey a permanent Guest status? Seems to me you are trying to twists facts and events here.

They are Arab countries so who cares? They are ruled by one of the most incompetent ignorant twats on earth.


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> I never said anything about me getting banned, buy some classes and read again.
> 
> If the Arabs rejected Erdogan why would they have given Turkey a permanent Guest status? Seems to me you are trying to twists facts and events here.
> 
> They are Arab countries so who cares? They are ruled by one of the most incompetent ignorant twats on earth.


Thing is, Turkey had permanent guest status from earlier.

I think the Arab league statements were just rhetoric, they don't give a **** who Turkey invades so long as they provide a supply route for Syrian "moderate rebels".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

BordoEnes said:


> I never said anything about me getting banned, buy some classes and read again.
> 
> If the Arabs rejected Erdogan why would they have given Turkey a permanent Guest status? Seems to me you are trying to twists facts and events here.
> 
> They are Arab countries so who cares? They are ruled by one of the most incompetent ignorant twats on earth.



You yourself have mentioned it above that you get honored. If you don't feel honored then just say so. Why so much anger? 

And if no one cared, then why Turkey accepted the "permanent guest" status as reported by your own media: Erdogan to Attend Arab League Summit

You see Arab rejected the Observer Status, and gave a "made up" title of "permanent guest". See the irony now? 

By the way the only country among the Arab League that did not condemn Turkey was Syria since their seat is vacant. That's another irony.

It is a world full of ironies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> @SOHEIL what does Khars mean, I looked it up but can't find anything except tribes and names.



Khars or khers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

MertKaan said:


> Khar mean is donkey. They call Turks like donkey . They are fascist against turks because Turks ruled their country more than 1000 years they have inferiority complex


We have nothing against our Azari brothers and we are proud of them.

Seljuk Safavid Afsharid (which even their names scare your anatoli souls)


YOU CANT FIND A PERSON IN IRAN WHO HATE OUR GREAT PAST HISTORY, EMPIRES AND HONOURS.

@SOHEIL and @like_a_boss are Iranian Azaris.

We just hate u Anatolis and look down to you. Now please get lost from Iranian section my Mongolized Anatoli friend.

When you shambles anatolis are talking about racist in Iran your government is killing hundreds of defenceless Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

MertKaan said:


> Khar mean is donkey. They call Turks like donkey . They are fascist against turks because Turks ruled their country more than 1000 years they have inferiority complex


well ,have you read the question at all ?if you read it did you understand? Where in the question was "khar"? And your source of information is a little funny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MertKaan

2800 said:


> We have nothing against our Azari brothers and we are proud of them.
> 
> *Seljuk Safavid Afsharid (which even their names scare your anatoli souls)*
> 
> 
> YOU CANT FIND A PERSON IN IRAN WHO HATE OUR GREAT PAST HISTORY, EMPIRES AND HONOURS.
> 
> @SOHEIL and @like_a_boss are Iranian Azaris.
> 
> We just hate u Anatolis and look down to you. Now please get lost from Iranian section my Mongolized Anatoli friend.
> 
> When you shambles anatolis are talking about racist in Iran your government is killing hundreds of defenceless Kurds.



Lol  you are one of best idiot i ever seen 

you idiot say lie and after you believe your lie

our south azerbijani turks have a good sentence that Tabriz Baku Ankara BIZ Hara farslar Hara


----------



## ResurgentIran

The Last of us said:


> Dorood Dadash! Long time no talk  How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> So he was a doper?
> It seems Rezazadeh's record stands!!!
> If this guy was genuine then we would have been in trouble! Our weightlifting is in shambles at the moment, too many injuries!



Yeah long time indeed bro. Soon I'll be done with school and will be making more appearances in the forum. 
How are you brah? Are you excited for Uncharted 4?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Daneshmand said:


> You yourself have mentioned it above that you get honored. If you don't feel honored then just say so. Why so much anger?
> 
> And if no one cared, then why Turkey accepted the "permanent guest" status as reported by your own media: Erdogan to Attend Arab League Summit
> 
> You see Arab rejected the Observer Status, and gave a "made up" title of "permanent guest". See the irony now?
> 
> By the way the only country among the Arab League that did not condemn Turkey was Syria since their seat is vacant. That's another irony.
> 
> It is a world full of ironies.



If Turkey would be an active part of league then it wouldnt really be the "Arab" league now wouldnt it? Seems to me that they purposely made Turkey a permanent guest so it could include them without them officialy being a part of the league. For some reason you are trying to twist the fact here that this is somehow a bad thing. Dafuq is wrong with you.


----------



## Madali

So I was looking at that picture today and it awed me.

Schwerer Gustav - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And it made me think of this thread and the exchanges between us Iranian and the Turks about our scientific achievements when in reality we are all so ridiculously backwards when compared to certain western countries.

Fcking Germany had just gotten out of a disastrous defeat in war and had gone though depression and hyper inflation and in just a few years, they build a mammoth like this??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Madali said:


> View attachment 282636
> 
> 
> So I was looking at that picture today and it awed me.
> 
> Schwerer Gustav - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And it made me think of this thread and the exchanges between us Iranian and the Turks about our scientific achievements when in reality we are all so ridiculously backwards when compared to certain western countries.
> 
> Fcking Germany had just gotten out of a disastrous defeat in war and had gone though depression and hyper inflation and in just a few years, they build a mammoth like this??


It's called Fascism bro.

This monster was built with slave labour and in a war... they didn't care about the economics. 

It's just a big cannon on a train, the dream of a psycopath.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Madali said:


> View attachment 282636
> 
> 
> So I was looking at that picture today and it awed me.
> 
> Schwerer Gustav - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And it made me think of this thread and the exchanges between us Iranian and the Turks about our scientific achievements when in reality we are all so ridiculously backwards when compared to certain western countries.
> 
> Fcking Germany had just gotten out of a disastrous defeat in war and had gone though depression and hyper inflation and in just a few years, they build a mammoth like this??



We *are* ridicilously backward. Dont think these military achievement are much on a global scale. Turkey and Iran are merely catching up and we have a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

BordoEnes said:


> If Turkey would be an active part of league then it wouldnt really be the "Arab" league now wouldnt it? Seems to me that they purposely made Turkey a permanent guest so it could include them without them officialy being a part of the league. For some reason you are trying to twist the fact here that this is somehow a bad thing. Dafuq is wrong with you.



Not at all. Only in your twisted logic things are that skewed. You see in such organizations, there is a provision for the status of Observer. Like India is an Observer in Arab League. And Observer plays behind the scenes and sits at every meeting. Quite conveniently. Turkey wanted the same thing. But Arabs refused Turkey. Instead in order to give Turkey a candy, they gave this unofficial and completely "made up" title of 'permanent guest'.

But I am clear eyed about the above and knew it already unlike you. My question was, how does it feel when hosts condemn a 'permanent guest'? That was my question.



Madali said:


> View attachment 282636
> 
> 
> So I was looking at that picture today and it awed me.
> 
> Schwerer Gustav - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And it made me think of this thread and the exchanges between us Iranian and the Turks about our scientific achievements when in reality we are all so ridiculously backwards when compared to certain western countries.
> 
> Fcking Germany had just gotten out of a disastrous defeat in war and had gone though depression and hyper inflation and in just a few years, they build a mammoth like this??



Backwardness has many causes. In case of Iran or Turkey, things are moving a very slow pace towards a positive direction, though not guaranteed to become something. 

We can not even compare ourselves with Germans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> new milestone in Rohani's achievements:
> PressTV-Iran’s oil plunges below $30



Why are you doing this? You know very well that Rouhani has no power over international oil prices. And even if he had the power to jack up international oil prices to 120 dollars, still that is no guarantee Iran's conditions would change. As you are well aware, during Ahmadinejad's time the oil did go to 120 and what was the result? Iran's problems are deeper than that.

And with the advent of new technologies such as shale and renewable techs, the era of 120 dollar oil has come to an end.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> Why are you doing this? You know very well that Rouhani has no power over international oil prices. And even if he had the power to jack up international oil prices to 120 dollars, still that is no guarantee Iran's conditions would change. As you are well aware, during Ahmadinejad's time the oil did go to 120 and what was the result? Iran's problems are deeper than that.
> 
> And with the advent of new technologies such as shale and renewable techs, the era of 120 dollar oil has come to an end.



I don't agree with @mohsen 100% but I also don't agree with your post. Of course, neither Rouhani or Ahmadenijad has a complete control over oil prices, but it is harmful to think that it is completely out of our hands.

What proactive actions did Rouhani take to control the path of oil prices? I think there is a big gap between the mindset of politicians like Rouhani & politicians like Ahmadenijad. I think the former made certain foreign political decisions that better paved the way for lower oil prices.

As to your other statement of what the result was, I think Ahmadenijad took a lot of actions which was better at preparing the society for building on its future. I can talk a lot about this, but I will give a brief summary of some of what I think really matters.

An example is the Maskan Mehr project. This was an extremely important project. Forget the simple fact of people just owning a house. It's deeper than that. In Iran, it is almost impossible for a young couple to stand on their own feet. Most young couples have chosen one of the three choices,
1) Because of high rent, they choose to pay "rahn" fully or at least some part of it. Because they don't have this money, they get the support of their family for this amount.
2) Their parents buy them a small home
3) They live with their family

All three choices have the psychological effect of depending on someone else. This carries on with them throughout their life. If they fail at their career or business, they lay the blame on the government, society, or the economy. It is never their fault.

But with Maskan Mehr, specially in smaller towns, these couples either owned their own place, or were able to rent them at extremely affordable prices. This creates self-sufficiency in our youth which is extremely important for our country to have a bright future.

Another positive psychological effect was the previous government building strong relationships with smaller countries. This is generally mocked by our intelligentsia by claiming that the kind of allies we had was countries like Venezuela. But I support this, not because of the short term effect, but of the long term change in society's mindset. We need to stop thinking we have a bright future if we have USA or France on our side. This again goes back to my previous point of again thinking success relies not on ourselves but on others.

This is just two points of why, as more and more time passes, the more I realize that it was the psychological effects that are very important from the previous government. It's the biggest impact Imam Khomeini had, not just a political revolution, but a mindset revolution. Ahmadenijad was continuing the Imam's path. Rouhani has done a complete Uturn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

The oil price is almost uncontrollable right now because of mostly economics, but also politics as well. 

Right now we're experiencing a bit of a dampening of growth in the global economy, which by itself lowers the price. But also OPEC had predicted demand to be higher so they increased output. Couple this with America experiencing a fracking revolution and cheap oil from ISIS going to Turkey, you already have supply higher and demand lower. 

Why didn't OPEC simply drive prices lower by cutting output? Two reasons, whose weight I think is 50/50.

One reason is that fracking is more costly than traditional oil extraction, so OPEC are trying to bust up the American fracking business so they get more market share for later. This way they can push up prices again.

Another reason is that Saudi is trying to undermine Iran by lowering our profits from oil. I think this is a stupid thing to do since our economy is far more diverse than theirs. The plan will backfire on them.

The reason why oil prices are going to dip below $30 is almost entirely because of Iran. This doesn't really matter though, since we'd still be earning more profits than we were during sanctions. 

High oil prices during Ahmadinejad were due to the exact opposite of these. Rapid growth in China had increased demand substantially, while the Arab spring had cut supply as well as Iran cuttting supply because of sanctions. 

If Iran cut output now it wouldn't earn more profit. That's why OPEC exists. The next meeting will be important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Why are you doing this? You know very well that Rouhani has no power over international oil prices. And even if he had the power to jack up international oil prices to 120 dollars, still that is no guarantee Iran's conditions would change. As you are well aware, during Ahmadinejad's time the oil did go to 120 and what was the result? Iran's problems are deeper than that.
> 
> And with the advent of new technologies such as shale and renewable techs, the era of 120 dollar oil has come to an end.


better to open your eyes. why Saudis decided to lower the oill's price? why they didn't do it during Ahmadinejad era? what they saw in Rohani which encouraged them to lower their own oil price? what they saw?
---------
Have you followed the market reaction. have you noticed each time Mr Zangane opens his filthy mouth, the oil price drops?
each time he boasted about how he will fill the market with Iranian oil, the oil's price dropped; as if he is an american agent whose job is reducing the oil's price through media propaganda.
do you know what was the result of Ahmadinejad's strong policy in the Persian gulf on the oil's price?
to know about the difference between Ahmadinejad and Rohani, you better to think about the difference between the "Maskane Mehr" project and "Airport toilets" project!
And about the new techs, what their use for American oil companies? to reduce their price to 30 dollar? think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

mohsen said:


> better to open your eyes. why Saudis decided to lower the oill's price? why they didn't do it during Ahmadinejad era? what they saw in Rohani which encouraged them to lower their own oil price? what they saw?
> ---------
> Have you followed the market reaction. have you noticed each time Mr Zangane opens his filthy mouth, the oil price drops?
> each time he boasted about how he will fill the market with Iranian oil, the oil's price dropped; as if he is an american agent whose job is reducing the oil's price through media propaganda.
> 
> to know about the difference between Ahmadinejad and Rohani, you better to think about the difference between the "Maskane Mehr" project and "Airport toilets" project!



Zangane is an idiot. Sanctions have not been yet removed, and he keeps boasting that he will increase oil production as much as we want. What kind of idiotic strategy is this? Just say we won't increase production, put some fear in everyone's hearts, maybe even pretend that you are willing to coordinate with Saudi to cut down on production when sanctions removed, and let the oil go up a bit. And then once sanctions are fully removed, raise production as much as you can!

Iran under sanctions & selling half of its potential oil production at $120 a barrel is better than Iran without sanctions selling all of its oil production at $20.

But whatever, the lower oil goes, the faster we get rid of this useless headache and actually learn a thing or two about economy. All this aging technocrats in the cabinet need to retire to their Canadian & American villas, and let some young people come to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaikaus

guys can you send me a link or torrent to any religious epics by iran
imam hussain(A.S) English subtitles or urdu
and complete moive or series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

kaikaus said:


> guys can you send me a link or torrent to any religious epics by iran
> imam hussain(A.S) English subtitles or urdu
> and complete moive or series


Pirating is haram (except in Switzerland).


----------



## Aramagedon

kaikaus said:


> guys can you send me a link or torrent to any religious epics by iran
> imam hussain(A.S) English subtitles or urdu
> and complete moive or series


Link: Moharram

My favorite maddah 'Meysam Motiee':

پایگاه جامع مداحی حاج میثم مطیعی

ذاکرین

Also 'Kuwaitipur':

http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/08/29/دانلود-آلبوم-غریبانه-از-کویتی-پور.html

http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/09/02/دانلود-آلبوم-بسیار-زیبای-غریبانه-2-با-صد.html

TV series 'Mokhtar Nameh':











Some maddahi:





















Also u can search مداحی or maddahi in youtube or aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Madali said:


> I don't agree with @mohsen 100% but I also don't agree with your post. Of course, neither Rouhani or Ahmadenijad has a complete control over oil prices, but it is harmful to think that it is completely out of our hands.
> 
> What proactive actions did Rouhani take to control the path of oil prices? I think there is a big gap between the mindset of politicians like Rouhani & politicians like Ahmadenijad. I think the former made certain foreign political decisions that better paved the way for lower oil prices.
> 
> As to your other statement of what the result was, I think Ahmadenijad took a lot of actions which was better at preparing the society for building on its future. I can talk a lot about this, but I will give a brief summary of some of what I think really matters.
> 
> An example is the Maskan Mehr project. This was an extremely important project. Forget the simple fact of people just owning a house. It's deeper than that. In Iran, it is almost impossible for a young couple to stand on their own feet. Most young couples have chosen one of the three choices,
> 1) Because of high rent, they choose to pay "rahn" fully or at least some part of it. Because they don't have this money, they get the support of their family for this amount.
> 2) Their parents buy them a small home
> 3) They live with their family
> 
> All three choices have the psychological effect of depending on someone else. This carries on with them throughout their life. If they fail at their career or business, they lay the blame on the government, society, or the economy. It is never their fault.
> 
> But with Maskan Mehr, specially in smaller towns, these couples either owned their own place, or were able to rent them at extremely affordable prices. This creates self-sufficiency in our youth which is extremely important for our country to have a bright future.
> 
> Another positive psychological effect was the previous government building strong relationships with smaller countries. This is generally mocked by our intelligentsia by claiming that the kind of allies we had was countries like Venezuela. But I support this, not because of the short term effect, but of the long term change in society's mindset. We need to stop thinking we have a bright future if we have USA or France on our side. This again goes back to my previous point of again thinking success relies not on ourselves but on others.
> 
> This is just two points of why, as more and more time passes, the more I realize that it was the psychological effects that are very important from the previous government. It's the biggest impact Imam Khomeini had, not just a political revolution, but a mindset revolution. Ahmadenijad was continuing the Imam's path. Rouhani has done a complete Uturn.



I totally disagree by "Maskan Mehr" project .... It's a good article and by reading it you'll find out the reason why I disagree with such a project ...

موج چهارم فناوری و اقتصاد

دکتر محمد حسین ادیب، استاد اقتصاد

ایران در سال 92 به ارزش حدود یک میلیارد و 500 ملیون دلار سنگ آهن صادر کرد . در سال 94 صادرات سنگ آهن تقریبا متوقف شده است .
علت توقف صادرات سنگ آهن ایران , فناوری موج چهارم است .

در گذشته صادرات سنگ آهن با کشتی های 60 تا 70 هزار تنی انجام میشد . اکنون استرالیا 4 کشتی 600 هزار تنی خریداری کرده است و هزینه حمل از استرالیا به چین فقط 4 دلار برای هر تن است .
اما هزینه انتقال سنگ آهن از بافق یزد تا بندرعباس با فن آوری موج دوم ایران 17 دلار است . ایران هرگز نمی تواند با فناوری موج دومی با فناوری موج چهارمی استرالیا رقابت کند . مزید بر این مشکل حمل فناوری استخراج در معادن سنگ آهن ایران موج دومی است .در حالی که در استرالیا موج چهارمی است .


قیمت ورق سرد چین در سال 2001 حدود 540 دلار بود . در همان سالها فناوری چین در تولید ورق سرد موج سومی بود . اینک موج چهارمی هست و قیمت آن حدود 450 دلار شده است .3 دلار امروز معادل یک دلار سال 2001 در بازار جهانی قدرت خرید دارد به عبارت دیگر تورم زدایی شده است .
به سخن دیگر قیمت ورق سرد چین در مقایسه با سال 2001 در واقع 150 دلار است .
چینی ها در شرف قبضه بازار جهانی فولاد هستند .


چینی ها برج 110 طبقه را با فناوری موج چهارمی در 10 ماه میسازند . در حالی که در تهران یک ساختمان 5 طبقه با فناوری موج دومی معمولا 18 ماهه ساخته میشود .
فناوری موج دومی در تولید مسکن بیش از حد نقدینگی را درگیر میکند . علت اینکه در ایران از کمبود منابع بانکی گله میکنند استفاده از فناوری های قدیمی است .

با فناوری جدید در هر مورد نیاز به وام بانکی حداقل به یک ششم کاهش می یابد .
در ایران به سبب استفاده از فناوری قدیمی در هر مورد , نیاز به وام بانکی شش برابر عرف جهان است .
استفاده از فناوری قدیمی خواب سرمایه را طولانی کرده و این باعث افزایش میزان بهره در ایران شده است.
( منظور از فناوری فقط ابزار الات و ماشین نیست بلکه روش و روش بهره وری و فوت فن امور هم هست )


اگر از فناوری موج چهارم در حمل و نقل استفاده شود قیمت زمین در ایران به شدت کاهش می یابد .
اگر در ایران به جای طرح مسکن مهر دولت در حومه شهرهای بزرگ شهرهای اقماری احداث می کرد و با هزینه دولت شهرهای اقماری را با متروی موج چهارمی به قلب کلانشهرها وصل میکرد , قیمت زمین به شدت در تهران سقوط میکرد.
با قطار شهری موج چهارمی 500 کیلومتر طی یک ساعت طی میشود .فاصله زمانی شهر اقماری با فاصله 120 کیلومتری تا تهران با قطار نسل چهارمی فقط 15 دقیقه است. اگر از 120 کیلومتری تهران طی 15 دقیقه با مترو در میدان فردوسی پیاده می شدند آیا قیمت زمین در تهران همین حد بود؟45 هزار میلیارد تومان منابعی که صرف احداث مسکن مهر شد و اکنون در خیلی مناطق فقط بتن آباد ایجاد کرده است, اگر صرف احداث زیرساخت در 50 شهر اقماری در حومه کلانشهرهای ایران و وصل آنها با قطار تند رو نسل چهارمی شده بود, به سادگی جمعیت شهرهای اقماری به کلانشهرها وصل شده بود .

در سال 2004 فروش کمپانی جنرال موتور امریکا که با فناوری موج سوم تولید میکرد, از تولید ناخالص ملی 140 کشور جهان بیشتر بود.
در سال 2007 جنرال موتور امریکا به میزان 250 میلیارد دلار ورشکست شد. اکنون جنرال موتور با فناوری موج چهارم اولین تولید کنتده خودرو در جهان است.
☝️بحران در صنعت خودروسازی ایران به سبب استفاده از فناوری موج دومی است.
☝️درآمد ریالی ناشی از فروش نفت در سال گذشته به اظهار وزیر نفت 28 هزار میلیارد تومان و بدهی صنعت خودرو و قطعه سازان به بانکها 24 هزار میلیارد تومان است.
بدهی بانکی صنعت خودرو و قطعه سازی معادل 86 درصد درآمد نفت است. که غیرطبیعی است و نشان می دهد یه جای کار اشکال دارد.
با فناوری موج دومی نمیشود خودرو تولید کرد , فقط بدهی بانکی تولید میشود .

☝️همه صنایع پتروشیمی گازی ایران که طی 10 سال گذشته تاسیس شده است فناوری موج جهارمی دارد و ایران در این زمینه در جهان پیشرو است.

اما در زمینه صنعت گاز چنین نیست.
توتال فرانسه فاز یک و دو پارس جنوبی را با فناوری موج سومی ایجاد کرد . بعدها ایران فازهای بعدی را با کپی برداری با مهندسی معکوس تکمیل کرد . اما توتال در قطر طی سالهای اخیر از فناوری موج چهارم استفاده کرد.
اگر با قایق از کنار تاسیسات قطری ها عبور کنید مشاهده می کنیدکه حجم تاسیسات قطری ها که طی پنج سال اخیر احداث شده 20 درصدِ حجم تاسیسات ایران است. گزارشهای منتشر شده نشان می دهد از نظر هزینه تمام شده نیز 25 درصد ایران هزینه کرده اند .
هزینه تمام شده توسعه پارس جنوبی با فناوری موج سوم 4 برابر موج چهارمی است​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@raptor22 @mohsen and others... 
We need your help in this thread:

Over 90% of historical Islamic sites in Mecca and Medina are destroyed by Saudi regime | Page 3


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> I don't agree with @mohsen 100% but I also don't agree with your post. Of course, neither Rouhani or Ahmadenijad has a complete control over oil prices, but it is harmful to think that it is completely out of our hands.
> 
> What proactive actions did Rouhani take to control the path of oil prices? I think there is a big gap between the mindset of politicians like Rouhani & politicians like Ahmadenijad. I think the former made certain foreign political decisions that better paved the way for lower oil prices.
> 
> As to your other statement of what the result was, I think Ahmadenijad took a lot of actions which was better at preparing the society for building on its future. I can talk a lot about this, but I will give a brief summary of some of what I think really matters.
> 
> An example is the Maskan Mehr project. This was an extremely important project. Forget the simple fact of people just owning a house. It's deeper than that. In Iran, it is almost impossible for a young couple to stand on their own feet. Most young couples have chosen one of the three choices,
> 1) Because of high rent, they choose to pay "rahn" fully or at least some part of it. Because they don't have this money, they get the support of their family for this amount.
> 2) Their parents buy them a small home
> 3) They live with their family
> 
> All three choices have the psychological effect of depending on someone else. This carries on with them throughout their life. If they fail at their career or business, they lay the blame on the government, society, or the economy. It is never their fault.
> 
> But with Maskan Mehr, specially in smaller towns, these couples either owned their own place, or were able to rent them at extremely affordable prices. This creates self-sufficiency in our youth which is extremely important for our country to have a bright future.
> 
> Another positive psychological effect was the previous government building strong relationships with smaller countries. This is generally mocked by our intelligentsia by claiming that the kind of allies we had was countries like Venezuela. But I support this, not because of the short term effect, but of the long term change in society's mindset. We need to stop thinking we have a bright future if we have USA or France on our side. This again goes back to my previous point of again thinking success relies not on ourselves but on others.
> 
> This is just two points of why, as more and more time passes, the more I realize that it was the psychological effects that are very important from the previous government. It's the biggest impact Imam Khomeini had, not just a political revolution, but a mindset revolution. Ahmadenijad was continuing the Imam's path. Rouhani has done a complete Uturn.



I am not saying each and everything Ahmadinejad did was wrong. Go above and read my post again. I am saying EVEN if the oil goes back up to 120 dollars, it will not change Iran's destiny. As it did not during Ahmadinejad's time or as it did not during Shah's time (the oil during Shah's time had gone to the same level in inflation adjusted dollar term). Iran's economy is rotten in its foundations. Even if oil goes up to 200 dollars, this won't make Iran's economy prosper in a sustainable way. No economy based on rent is sustainable.

And the chances that oil will go up to 120 is extremely small. Technology has improved specially in fracking, shale and sand oil. The moment oil prices rise up these technologies become profitable and will add oil to the market bringing the prices down again. The importance of oil is due to its demand by technologically advanced countries. Otherwise it has no value. And the technology is improving, both in producing oil, and in its replacement with other sources of energy as well as efficient uses of energy.

During the Ahmadinejad's time hundreds of billions of dollars were earned by oil industry. Care to tell us, what sustainable benefit came out of it?

Theoretically, Iran should be having a double digit growth right now. All the elements are there. Iran is a very special country. It has both oil and gas, so it is NOT dependent on other countries for energy. It has almost every natural resource within its geographic boundaries, from copper to iron and from zinc to tin, not needing to import raw material. A large and young educated population exist in the country. Even under sanctions such a country must be experiencing double digit growth. Why then Iran is as it is now? It is not because of Jalili or Rouhani. It is because the foundations of our society are not conductive to any sustainable economic activity. Whether when as @raptor22 above mentions in his post, Iran is exporting iron ore (another rent of a raw product), or oil or anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

raptor22 said:


> I totally disagree by "Maskan Mehr" project .... It's a good article and by reading it you'll find out the reason why I disagree with such a project ...
> 
> موج چهارم فناوری و اقتصاد
> 
> دکتر محمد حسین ادیب، استاد اقتصاد
> 
> ایران در سال 92 به ارزش حدود یک میلیارد و 500 ملیون دلار سنگ آهن صادر کرد . در سال 94 صادرات سنگ آهن تقریبا متوقف شده است .
> علت توقف صادرات سنگ آهن ایران , فناوری موج چهارم است .
> 
> در گذشته صادرات سنگ آهن با کشتی های 60 تا 70 هزار تنی انجام میشد . اکنون استرالیا 4 کشتی 600 هزار تنی خریداری کرده است و هزینه حمل از استرالیا به چین فقط 4 دلار برای هر تن است .
> اما هزینه انتقال سنگ آهن از بافق یزد تا بندرعباس با فن آوری موج دوم ایران 17 دلار است . ایران هرگز نمی تواند با فناوری موج دومی با فناوری موج چهارمی استرالیا رقابت کند . مزید بر این مشکل حمل فناوری استخراج در معادن سنگ آهن ایران موج دومی است .در حالی که در استرالیا موج چهارمی است .
> 
> 
> قیمت ورق سرد چین در سال 2001 حدود 540 دلار بود . در همان سالها فناوری چین در تولید ورق سرد موج سومی بود . اینک موج چهارمی هست و قیمت آن حدود 450 دلار شده است .3 دلار امروز معادل یک دلار سال 2001 در بازار جهانی قدرت خرید دارد به عبارت دیگر تورم زدایی شده است .
> به سخن دیگر قیمت ورق سرد چین در مقایسه با سال 2001 در واقع 150 دلار است .
> چینی ها در شرف قبضه بازار جهانی فولاد هستند .
> 
> 
> چینی ها برج 110 طبقه را با فناوری موج چهارمی در 10 ماه میسازند . در حالی که در تهران یک ساختمان 5 طبقه با فناوری موج دومی معمولا 18 ماهه ساخته میشود .
> فناوری موج دومی در تولید مسکن بیش از حد نقدینگی را درگیر میکند . علت اینکه در ایران از کمبود منابع بانکی گله میکنند استفاده از فناوری های قدیمی است .
> 
> با فناوری جدید در هر مورد نیاز به وام بانکی حداقل به یک ششم کاهش می یابد .
> در ایران به سبب استفاده از فناوری قدیمی در هر مورد , نیاز به وام بانکی شش برابر عرف جهان است .
> استفاده از فناوری قدیمی خواب سرمایه را طولانی کرده و این باعث افزایش میزان بهره در ایران شده است.
> ( منظور از فناوری فقط ابزار الات و ماشین نیست بلکه روش و روش بهره وری و فوت فن امور هم هست )
> 
> 
> اگر از فناوری موج چهارم در حمل و نقل استفاده شود قیمت زمین در ایران به شدت کاهش می یابد .
> اگر در ایران به جای طرح مسکن مهر دولت در حومه شهرهای بزرگ شهرهای اقماری احداث می کرد و با هزینه دولت شهرهای اقماری را با متروی موج چهارمی به قلب کلانشهرها وصل میکرد , قیمت زمین به شدت در تهران سقوط میکرد.
> با قطار شهری موج چهارمی 500 کیلومتر طی یک ساعت طی میشود .فاصله زمانی شهر اقماری با فاصله 120 کیلومتری تا تهران با قطار نسل چهارمی فقط 15 دقیقه است. اگر از 120 کیلومتری تهران طی 15 دقیقه با مترو در میدان فردوسی پیاده می شدند آیا قیمت زمین در تهران همین حد بود؟45 هزار میلیارد تومان منابعی که صرف احداث مسکن مهر شد و اکنون در خیلی مناطق فقط بتن آباد ایجاد کرده است, اگر صرف احداث زیرساخت در 50 شهر اقماری در حومه کلانشهرهای ایران و وصل آنها با قطار تند رو نسل چهارمی شده بود, به سادگی جمعیت شهرهای اقماری به کلانشهرها وصل شده بود .
> 
> در سال 2004 فروش کمپانی جنرال موتور امریکا که با فناوری موج سوم تولید میکرد, از تولید ناخالص ملی 140 کشور جهان بیشتر بود.
> در سال 2007 جنرال موتور امریکا به میزان 250 میلیارد دلار ورشکست شد. اکنون جنرال موتور با فناوری موج چهارم اولین تولید کنتده خودرو در جهان است.
> ☝️بحران در صنعت خودروسازی ایران به سبب استفاده از فناوری موج دومی است.
> ☝️درآمد ریالی ناشی از فروش نفت در سال گذشته به اظهار وزیر نفت 28 هزار میلیارد تومان و بدهی صنعت خودرو و قطعه سازان به بانکها 24 هزار میلیارد تومان است.
> بدهی بانکی صنعت خودرو و قطعه سازی معادل 86 درصد درآمد نفت است. که غیرطبیعی است و نشان می دهد یه جای کار اشکال دارد.
> با فناوری موج دومی نمیشود خودرو تولید کرد , فقط بدهی بانکی تولید میشود .
> 
> ☝️همه صنایع پتروشیمی گازی ایران که طی 10 سال گذشته تاسیس شده است فناوری موج جهارمی دارد و ایران در این زمینه در جهان پیشرو است.
> 
> اما در زمینه صنعت گاز چنین نیست.
> توتال فرانسه فاز یک و دو پارس جنوبی را با فناوری موج سومی ایجاد کرد . بعدها ایران فازهای بعدی را با کپی برداری با مهندسی معکوس تکمیل کرد . اما توتال در قطر طی سالهای اخیر از فناوری موج چهارم استفاده کرد.
> اگر با قایق از کنار تاسیسات قطری ها عبور کنید مشاهده می کنیدکه حجم تاسیسات قطری ها که طی پنج سال اخیر احداث شده 20 درصدِ حجم تاسیسات ایران است. گزارشهای منتشر شده نشان می دهد از نظر هزینه تمام شده نیز 25 درصد ایران هزینه کرده اند .
> هزینه تمام شده توسعه پارس جنوبی با فناوری موج سوم 4 برابر موج چهارمی است​



I read half of it but I didn't get what it had to do with the housing project


----------



## scythian500

raptor22 said:


> I totally disagree by "Maskan Mehr" project .... It's a good article and by reading it you'll find out the reason why I disagree with such a project ...
> 
> موج چهارم فناوری و اقتصاد
> 
> دکتر محمد حسین ادیب، استاد اقتصاد
> 
> ایران در سال 92 به ارزش حدود یک میلیارد و 500 ملیون دلار سنگ آهن صادر کرد . در سال 94 صادرات سنگ آهن تقریبا متوقف شده است .
> علت توقف صادرات سنگ آهن ایران , فناوری موج چهارم است .
> 
> در گذشته صادرات سنگ آهن با کشتی های 60 تا 70 هزار تنی انجام میشد . اکنون استرالیا 4 کشتی 600 هزار تنی خریداری کرده است و هزینه حمل از استرالیا به چین فقط 4 دلار برای هر تن است .
> اما هزینه انتقال سنگ آهن از بافق یزد تا بندرعباس با فن آوری موج دوم ایران 17 دلار است . ایران هرگز نمی تواند با فناوری موج دومی با فناوری موج چهارمی استرالیا رقابت کند . مزید بر این مشکل حمل فناوری استخراج در معادن سنگ آهن ایران موج دومی است .در حالی که در استرالیا موج چهارمی است .
> 
> 
> قیمت ورق سرد چین در سال 2001 حدود 540 دلار بود . در همان سالها فناوری چین در تولید ورق سرد موج سومی بود . اینک موج چهارمی هست و قیمت آن حدود 450 دلار شده است .3 دلار امروز معادل یک دلار سال 2001 در بازار جهانی قدرت خرید دارد به عبارت دیگر تورم زدایی شده است .
> به سخن دیگر قیمت ورق سرد چین در مقایسه با سال 2001 در واقع 150 دلار است .
> چینی ها در شرف قبضه بازار جهانی فولاد هستند .
> 
> 
> چینی ها برج 110 طبقه را با فناوری موج چهارمی در 10 ماه میسازند . در حالی که در تهران یک ساختمان 5 طبقه با فناوری موج دومی معمولا 18 ماهه ساخته میشود .
> فناوری موج دومی در تولید مسکن بیش از حد نقدینگی را درگیر میکند . علت اینکه در ایران از کمبود منابع بانکی گله میکنند استفاده از فناوری های قدیمی است .
> 
> با فناوری جدید در هر مورد نیاز به وام بانکی حداقل به یک ششم کاهش می یابد .
> در ایران به سبب استفاده از فناوری قدیمی در هر مورد , نیاز به وام بانکی شش برابر عرف جهان است .
> استفاده از فناوری قدیمی خواب سرمایه را طولانی کرده و این باعث افزایش میزان بهره در ایران شده است.
> ( منظور از فناوری فقط ابزار الات و ماشین نیست بلکه روش و روش بهره وری و فوت فن امور هم هست )
> 
> 
> اگر از فناوری موج چهارم در حمل و نقل استفاده شود قیمت زمین در ایران به شدت کاهش می یابد .
> اگر در ایران به جای طرح مسکن مهر دولت در حومه شهرهای بزرگ شهرهای اقماری احداث می کرد و با هزینه دولت شهرهای اقماری را با متروی موج چهارمی به قلب کلانشهرها وصل میکرد , قیمت زمین به شدت در تهران سقوط میکرد.
> با قطار شهری موج چهارمی 500 کیلومتر طی یک ساعت طی میشود .فاصله زمانی شهر اقماری با فاصله 120 کیلومتری تا تهران با قطار نسل چهارمی فقط 15 دقیقه است. اگر از 120 کیلومتری تهران طی 15 دقیقه با مترو در میدان فردوسی پیاده می شدند آیا قیمت زمین در تهران همین حد بود؟45 هزار میلیارد تومان منابعی که صرف احداث مسکن مهر شد و اکنون در خیلی مناطق فقط بتن آباد ایجاد کرده است, اگر صرف احداث زیرساخت در 50 شهر اقماری در حومه کلانشهرهای ایران و وصل آنها با قطار تند رو نسل چهارمی شده بود, به سادگی جمعیت شهرهای اقماری به کلانشهرها وصل شده بود .
> 
> در سال 2004 فروش کمپانی جنرال موتور امریکا که با فناوری موج سوم تولید میکرد, از تولید ناخالص ملی 140 کشور جهان بیشتر بود.
> در سال 2007 جنرال موتور امریکا به میزان 250 میلیارد دلار ورشکست شد. اکنون جنرال موتور با فناوری موج چهارم اولین تولید کنتده خودرو در جهان است.
> ☝️بحران در صنعت خودروسازی ایران به سبب استفاده از فناوری موج دومی است.
> ☝️درآمد ریالی ناشی از فروش نفت در سال گذشته به اظهار وزیر نفت 28 هزار میلیارد تومان و بدهی صنعت خودرو و قطعه سازان به بانکها 24 هزار میلیارد تومان است.
> بدهی بانکی صنعت خودرو و قطعه سازی معادل 86 درصد درآمد نفت است. که غیرطبیعی است و نشان می دهد یه جای کار اشکال دارد.
> با فناوری موج دومی نمیشود خودرو تولید کرد , فقط بدهی بانکی تولید میشود .
> 
> ☝️همه صنایع پتروشیمی گازی ایران که طی 10 سال گذشته تاسیس شده است فناوری موج جهارمی دارد و ایران در این زمینه در جهان پیشرو است.
> 
> اما در زمینه صنعت گاز چنین نیست.
> توتال فرانسه فاز یک و دو پارس جنوبی را با فناوری موج سومی ایجاد کرد . بعدها ایران فازهای بعدی را با کپی برداری با مهندسی معکوس تکمیل کرد . اما توتال در قطر طی سالهای اخیر از فناوری موج چهارم استفاده کرد.
> اگر با قایق از کنار تاسیسات قطری ها عبور کنید مشاهده می کنیدکه حجم تاسیسات قطری ها که طی پنج سال اخیر احداث شده 20 درصدِ حجم تاسیسات ایران است. گزارشهای منتشر شده نشان می دهد از نظر هزینه تمام شده نیز 25 درصد ایران هزینه کرده اند .
> هزینه تمام شده توسعه پارس جنوبی با فناوری موج سوم 4 برابر موج چهارمی است​


استرالیا کشتی 600 هزار تنی حمل سنگ آهن ندارد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> I am not saying each and everything Ahmadinejad did was wrong. Go above and read my post again. I am saying EVEN if the oil goes back up to 120 dollars, it will not change Iran's destiny. As it did not during Ahmadinejad's time or as it did not during Shah's time (the oil during Shah's time had gone to the same level in inflation adjusted oil term). Iran's economy is rotten in its foundations. Even if oil goes up to 200 dollars, this won't make Iran's economy prosper in a sustainable way. No economy based on rent is sustainable.
> 
> And the chances that oil will go up to 120 is extremely small. Technology has improved specially in fracking, shale and sand oil. The moment oil prices rise up these technologies become profitable and will add oil to the market bringing the prices down again. The importance of oil is due to its demand by technologically advanced countries. Otherwise it has no value. And the technology is improving, both in producing oil, and in its replacement with other sources of energy as well as efficient uses of energy.
> 
> During the Ahmadinejad's time hundreds of billions of dollars were earned by oil industry. Care to tell us, what sustainable benefit came out of it?
> 
> Theoretically, Iran should be having a double digit growth right now. All the elements are there. Iran is a very special country. It has both oil and gas, so it is dependent on other countries for energy. It has almost every natural resource within its geographic boundaries, from copper to iron and from zinc to tin. A large and young educated population. Even under sanctions such a country must be experiencing double digit growth. Why then Iran is as it is now? It is not because of Jalili or Rouhani. It is because the foundations of our society are not conductive to any sustainable economic activity. When when as @raptor22 above mentions in his post, Iran is exporting iron ore (another rent of a raw product), or oil or anything else.



I explained that certain expenditures, such as maskan mehr, helps change the mentality of a new generation towards confidence and self-sufficiency which in turn helps build the foundation for a better economics future.

A foundation has to be laid down and it is done by people with a different way of looking at things than all the generations before us. New policies and economic innovations don't fall out of the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Madali said:


> I explained that certain expenditures, such as maskan mehr, helps change the mentality of a new generation towards confidence and self-sufficiency which in turn helps build the foundation for a better economics future.
> 
> A foundation has to be laid down and it is done by people with a different way of looking at things than all the generations before us. New policies and economic innovations don't fall out of the sky.


bache ha chera moshkelate dakheii iran ro ke be hich kasi joz ma irooni ha marboot nist ro ne engish anjam midid? Midoonid ke faghat zarar bishtar miare baramoon...agar doost darid moshkelate dakheili ro be zabane khodi ha matrah konid mamnoone tak taketoon misham....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> better to open your eyes. why Saudis decided to lower the oill's price? why they didn't do it during Ahmadinejad era? what they saw in Rohani which encouraged them to lower their own oil price? what they saw?
> ---------
> Have you followed the market reaction. have you noticed each time Mr Zangane opens his filthy mouth, the oil price drops?
> each time he boasted about how he will fill the market with Iranian oil, the oil's price dropped; as if he is an american agent whose job is reducing the oil's price through media propaganda.
> do you know what was the result of Ahmadinejad's strong policy in the Persian gulf on the oil's price?
> to know about the difference between Ahmadinejad and Rohani, you better to think about the difference between the "Maskane Mehr" project and "Airport toilets" project!
> And about the new techs, what their use for American oil companies? to reduce their price to 30 dollar? think about it.



That is a delusion on your part. Ahamdinejad had no part in determining oil prices, whatsoever. As no Iranian president does or will. Zanganeh is as much of a fool as is anyone else in Iranian government. He is doing what he knows best, trying to get Iran a share of the crude market.

The correct course of action for Iran is to wean itself off the oil income. Ahmadinejad if he had the wits should have done that when the oil prices where high. Unfortunately he chose otherwise.

Unfortunately people like you like to remain blind. You fail to see that the world you are living in and the value of the oil that you see, is not because of you, it is because of the same American (or other Western) technologies. The American scientists are working day and night to make fracking, shale and sand oil competitive. They are working day and night to make renewable energies competitive. They are working day and night to make energy expenditure more efficient. But then what you know? Your mentality is to some how magically increase oil prices (as if the world runs per your whims) and then sell that oil and import your needs.

God, I am waiting for the day, oil becomes as irrelevant as is coal today. It will be fun to watch you guys then. While other countries made trillions and trillions off the Moore's law and are possibly about to bury it, you guys are still caught up in counting your booshkeh and waiting for the next jump in "prices". This is the reason, you will always lag behind them. And the Maskan Mehr is not some Iranian idea, many other countries had done so before and had done it in a better way: Million Programme - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At the end of the day, the job of the government is not building homes. Otherwise Saudi Arabia is even better at this than Iran will ever be. The job of the government is to make such a sustainable economy that it does not need to build homes since people will be able to afford building homes for themselves.



Madali said:


> I explained that certain expenditures, such as maskan mehr, helps change the mentality of a new generation towards confidence and self-sufficiency which in turn helps build the foundation for a better economics future.
> 
> A foundation has to be laid down and it is done by people with a different way of looking at things than all the generations before us. New policies and economic innovations don't fall out of the sky.



You are changing the topic here. You have deflected the topic to Masken Mehr, which I believe is intellectual dishonesty.

The topic is, did Ahamdinajad control international oil prices? And more importantly, Masken Mehr aside, what happened to hundreds of billions of dollars earned during his time? Did it solve Iran's economic problems in a sustainable way? Because during his time, he even reduced Iran's defense expenditure as a portion of GDP? What long lasting effect came out of those hundreds of billions of dollars?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## kaikaus

damn i thought this was the chill thread and people be like talking about BAD ECONOMIES

damn i thought this was the chill thread and people be like talking about BAD ECONOMIES

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*از جماران 88 تا جماران 94*

فرمانده ناو جماران درباره تفاوت های جماران امروز با شناوری که در سال 1388 عملیاتی شد، می گوید: سیستم های دفاعی و رزمی، خصوصا در مورد سامانه هایی مثل شناورهای جنگی به این صورت نیست که یکبار ساخته شده و سپس رها شوند، بلکه پویایی این یگان در به روز رسانی آن است. امروزه علم با سرعت در حال رشد است و اگر ما بخواهیم راکد بمانیم، در بحث مهمی مثل رزم در دریا بازنده خواهیم بود.






ناخدا رحیمیان اضافه کرد: بعد از به آب اندازی این ناو در سال 88 در حضور فرماندهی معظم کل قوا، ارتباط با شرکت های دانش بنیان و صنایع حفظ شده و هنوز هم تیم های علمی و تحقیقاتی به این ناو آمده و سیستم ها را بازرسی و بررسی می کنند. برای نمونه ما الان در بخش هایی از ناوشکن جماران، سامانه هایی را نصب کرده ایم که نسل پنجم در مقایسه با سامانه های نصب شده در سال 1388 هستند و در برخی از بخش ها نیز در حال انجام آزمایش سامانه های نسل ششم یا هفتم برای نصب بر روی این شناور هستیم که البته به دلایل حفاظتی نمی توانم توضیحات بیشتری را درباره آنها ارائه کنم.

وی همچنین گفت: تمام این سامانه ها تولید داخل بوده و عموما با همکاری مراکز دانشگاهی و شرکت های دانش بنیان توسعه یافته است. در حال حاضر 1500 سامانه در این ناوشکن نصب شده است، که هر کدام از این سامانه ها نه یک دستگاه بلکه چندین دستگاه هستند که به صورت دائم نیز تحت مراقبت و به روز رسانی می باشند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> bache ha chera moshkelate dakheii iran ro ke be hich kasi joz ma irooni ha marboot nist ro ne engish anjam midid?


Irani jamaat hamine dige. Har kodumeshun paye internet ye pa porfosor mishan.

Yeki az rohani bad mige yeki az ahmadi, yani dar asl jofteshun daran az Iran bad migan va hamdige ro takmil mikonan. Yekishun 8 sale ahmadi ro siah mikone yekishunam 2 sale rohani ro. Kharejiam ina ro mikhunan va be rishemun mikhandan va tu deleshun migan khak bar sare Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> That is a delusion on your part. Ahamdinejad had no part in determining oil prices, whatsoever. As no Iranian president does or will. Zanganeh is as much of a fool as is anyone else in Iranian government. He is doing what he knows best, trying to get Iran a share of the crude market.
> 
> The correct course of action for Iran is to wean itself off the oil income. Ahmadinejad if he had the wits should have done that when the oil prices where high. Unfortunately he chose otherwise.
> 
> Unfortunately people like you like to remain blind. You fail to see that the world you are living in and the value of the oil that you see, is not because of you, it is because of the same American (or other Western) technologies. The American scientists are working day and night to make fracking, shale and sand oil competitive. They are working day and night to make renewable energies competitive. They are working day and night to make energy expenditure more efficient. But then what you know? Your mentality is to some how magically increase oil prices (as if the world runs per your whims) and then sell that oil and import your needs.
> 
> God, I am waiting for the day, oil becomes as irrelevant as is coal today. It will be fun to watch you guys then. While other countries made trillions and trillions off the Moore's law and are possibly about to bury it, you guys are still caught up in counting your booshkeh and waiting for the next jump in "prices". This is the reason, you will always lag behind them. And the Maskan Mehr is not some Iranian idea, many other countries had done so before and had done it in a better way: Million Programme - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> At the end of the day, the job of the government is not building homes. Otherwise Saudi Arabia is even better at this than Iran will ever be. The job of the government is to make such a sustainable economy that it does not need to build homes since people will be able to afford building homes for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> You are changing the topic here. You have deflected the topic to Masken Mehr, which I believe is intellectual dishonesty.
> 
> The topic is, did Ahamdinajad control international oil prices? And more importantly, Masken Mehr aside, what happened to hundreds of billions of dollars earned during his time? Did it solve Iran's economic problems in a sustainable way? Because during his time, he even reduced Iran's defense expenditure as a portion of GDP? What long lasting effect came out of those hundreds of billions of dollars?



How am I deflecting the topic when you pointed the topic towards the consequences of high oil prices. My post tried to reflect the two points you made,
1) Iranian Presidents can have no effect on oil prices by their policies - I challenged this notion that they can have some effect

2) That high prices provided nothing for Iran - I tried to challenge this too.



2800 said:


> Irani jamaat hamine dige. Har kodumeshun paye internet ye pa porfosor mishan.
> 
> Yeki az rohani bad mige yeki az ahmadi, yani dar asl jofteshun daran az Iran bad migan va hamdige ro takmil mikonan. Yekishun 8 sale ahmadi ro siah mikone yekishunam 2 sale rohani ro. Kharejiam ina ro mikhunan va be rishemun mikhandan va tu deleshun migan khak bar sare Iran.



Man fekr mikonam agar bade policy dolat begim eshkal nadare va neshuniye etemad be nafs mast. Vali nabayad keshfar rah maskhareh kard ya sysem rah zire soal bord. Vali dalili ham nist beshim mesle soodiha hey ax Prince Mohammad bezarim bah balang


----------



## scythian500




----------



## Nevsky

Iran, Russia 'Will Benefit' if Tehran Joins Eurasian Economic Union
(the article is from Sputnik you can search the name in google, cuz I cant post links)

What do you think about this, guys?To be honest I dont think that could happen.I mean I hope so, but I guess Iran will try to cooperate more with EU countries now after sanctions against you are going down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Daneshmand said:


> You yourself have mentioned it above that you get honored. If you don't feel honored then just say so. Why so much anger?
> 
> And if no one cared, then why Turkey accepted the "permanent guest" status as reported by your own media: Erdogan to Attend Arab League Summit
> 
> You see Arab rejected the Observer Status, and gave a "made up" title of "permanent guest". See the irony now?
> 
> By the way the only country among the Arab League that did not condemn Turkey was Syria since their seat is vacant. That's another irony.
> 
> It is a world full of ironies.



Well that being said, i really dont care.


----------



## Aramagedon

Madali said:


> How am I deflecting the topic when you pointed the topic towards the consequences of high oil prices. My post tried to reflect the two points you made,
> 1) Iranian Presidents can have no effect on oil prices by their policies - I challenged this notion that they can have some effect
> 
> 2) That high prices provided nothing for Iran - I tried to challenge this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Man fekr mikonam agar bade policy dolat begim eshkal nadare va neshuniye etemad be nafs mast. Vali nabayad keshfar rah maskhareh kard ya sysem rah zire soal bord. Vali dalili ham nist beshim mesle soodiha hey ax Prince Mohammad bezarim bah balang


Na un eshkal nadare. Vali bazia juri bad migan engar ahmadi tamame servate nafti ro borde ya masalan ye paadeshahi bude ke servate nafti ro bara khodesh kharj karde ya inke zamane 8 sale ahmadi hame chi siahe siah Bude va zamane rohani hame chi roshan shode ya bar ax... Motlagh garayi hich moghe khub nist, dolata har kodumeshun mian va miran, har kodumeshun ham ye naghsayi daran, vali nabayad enghad dige azashun enteghad kard va har chize badi ke bude taghsire una endakht... Badesham ma ina ro inja be engilisi migim yani dar vaghe draim neshun midim keshvari ke tush zendegi mikonim ye keshvare mozakhraf hast va hame dolat mard hash ham avazian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

2800 said:


> Na un eshkal nadare. Vali bazia juri bad migan engar ahmadi tamame servate nafti ro borde ya masalan ye paadeshahi bude ke servate nafti ro bara khodesh kharj karde ya inke zamane 8 sale ahmadi hame chi siahe siah Bude va zamane rohani hame chi roshan shode ya bar ax... Motlagh garayi hich moghe khub nist, dolata har kodumeshun mian va miran, har kodumeshun ham ye naghsayi daran, vali nabayad enghad dige azashun enteghad kard va har chize badi ke bude taghsire una endakht... Badesham ma ina ro inja be engilisi migim yani dar vaghe draim neshun midim keshvari ke tush zendegi mikonim ye keshvare mozakhraf hast va hame dolat mard hash ham avazian.


نه احمدی نژاد نماد ایران بود، نه روحانی. پس نگران صدمه به آبروموم نباش
کسی هم به ما نمیخنده، از این بحث ها توی همه کشورهای دنیا هست، در واقع اینجا جای خوبی هم میتونه باشه تا علاقه مندان به ایران به ماهیت متفاوت شخصیت ها و طرفداراشون در ایران پی ببرن تا دیگه اونها رو نماد ایران در نظر نگیرن
خود آمریکا تو فیلمهاش تا وزیرانشون (نه رئیس جمهورشون، عالیترین مقام سیاسسیشون) رو هم به عنوان آدم بده فیلم در مقابل کل سیستمشون (به عنوان فرشته) قرار میدن تا به عنوان سوپاپ اطمینان براشون عمل کنه
پس بیخود جلوی خودت رو نگیر همه رو هم انگلیسی بنوبس اینجا یه فروم فارسی نیست
چه از یکی تعریف کنی و چه بد بگی در هر صورت به نفع ایران خواهد بود
--------
البته حساب اونایی که از کل سیستم بد میگن و به فکر رژیم چینج هستن جداست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

ﻣﺼﻄﻔﯽ ﺗﺎﺝﺯﺍﺩﻩ :
ﯾﮑﻢ )
۱ - ﺩﺭ ۲۵ ﺳﺎﻝ ﮔﺬﺷﺘﻪ ﺍﻭﻟﯿﻦ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﻣﻨﺼﺒﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﮐﺮﺩ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﺷﺪﻩ ﺍﺳﺖ ﺁﻗﺎﯼ ﺟﻨﺘﯽ ﺑﻮﺩ ﮐﻪ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺵ ﺁﺭﺍﯼﻣﺮﺩﻡ ﺗﻬﺮﺍﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺩﺭ ﺩﻭ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺳﻮﻡ ﻭ ﺷﺸﻢ ﮐﻪ ﺩﺭ ﻫﺮ ﺩﻭ ﺟﻨﺎﺡ
ﺭﺍﺳﺖ ﺷﮑﺴﺖ ﺳﺨﺘﯽ ﺧﻮﺭﺩ، ﻣﺨﺪﻭﺵ ﻭ ﻏﯿﺮﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﻗﺒﻮﻝ ﺧﻮﺍﻧﺪ

ﺍﻭﻟﯿﻦ ﺩﻭﻟﺖ ﻣﺮﺩﯼ ﮐﻪ ﺍﺩﻋﺎ ﮐﺮﺩ ﻣﺠﺮﯾﺎﻥ، ﺁﺭﺍﯼ ﻭﯼ ﺭﺍ ﺩﺭ ﺣﻮﺯﻩﺍﯼ ﮐﻪ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺃﯼ ﺩﺍﺩﻩ ﺻﻔﺮ ﻣﻨﻈﻮﺭ ﮐﺮﺩﻩ ﺍﻧﺪ، ﺁﻗﺎﯼ ﺣﺪﺍﺩﻋﺎﺩﻝ ﻧﺎﻣﺰﺩ ﻧﺎﮐﺎﻡ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺷﺸﻢ ﺑﻮﺩ.

ﺍﻭﻟﯿﻦ ﺳﯿﺎﺳﺖ ﻣﺪﺍﺭﯼ ﮐﻪ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺎﻥ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺷﺪ ﺁﻗﺎﯼ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺟﻮﺍﺩ ﻻﺭﯾﺠﺎﻧﯽ ﺑﻮﺩ ﮐﻪ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﮐﺮﺩ ﺍﻓﺘﻀﺎﺡ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺵ ﺁﺭﺍﺀ ﺩﺭ ﺗﻬﺮﺍﻥ ( ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺷﺸﻢ) ﺭﺍ
ﻓﻘﻂ ﺑﺎ ﺑﺎﻃﻞ ﮐﺮﺩﻥ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻣﯽ ﺗﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﺮﻃﺮﻑ ﮐﺮﺩ.
ﺍﻭﻟﯿﻦ ﺭﻭﺯﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﯼ ﮐﻪ ﺑﺮﮔﺰﺍﺭ ﮐﻨﻨﺪﮔﺎﻥ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺭﺍ ﺭﺳﻤﺎ ﺑﻪ ﺩﺳﺖ ﺑﺮﺩﻥ ﺩﺭ ﺁﺭﺍﯼ ﻣﺮﺩﻡ ﻣﺘﻬﻢ ﮐﺮﺩ، ﮐﯿﻬﺎﻥ ﺑﻮﺩ ﮐﻪ ﺩﺭ ﺁﺳﺘﺎﻧﻪ ﺑﺮﮔﺰﺍﺭﯼ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺩﻭﻡ ﺷﻮﺭﺍﻫﺎﯼ ﺍﺳﻼﻣﯽ ﺷﻬﺮ ﻭ ﺭﻭﺳﺘﺎ ﻧﻮﺷﺖ : « ﺩﺭ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﭘﯿﺶ ﺭﻭ ﮐﻪ ﻫﯿﺄﺕ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﯾﯽ ﻭ ﻧﻈﺎﺭﺕ ﯾﮏ ﺩﺳﺖ ﺍﻧﺪ، ﺑﭙﺬﯾﺮﯾﻢ ﻭ ﻧﺒﭙﺬﯾﺮﯾﻢ ﻫﺮ ﮐﺲ ﺭﺍ ﺑﺨﻮﺍﻫﻨﺪ ﺍﺯ ﺻﻨﺪﻭﻕ ﺩﺭ ﻣﯽ ﺁﻭﺭﻧﺪ .» ( ۲۴ ﺩﯼ ۱۳۸۱ )

۲ - ﻣﻦ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﺭﺋﯿﺲ ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﮐﺸﻮﺭ ﺑﺎ ﺷﮑﺎﯾﺖ ﺁﻗﺎﯼﺟﻨﺘﯽ ﻭ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺗﻬﺎﻡ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﺩﺭ ﺳﺎﻝ ۷۹ ﻣﺤﺎﮐﻤﻪ ﺷﺪﻡ ﺍﻣﺎ ﻗﻮﻩ ﻗﻀﺎﺋﯿﻪ ﺑﻪ ﺷﮑﺎﯾﺖ ﻣﺘﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﯾﻨﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻗﺎﯼ ﺟﻨﺘﯽ ﺭﺳﯿﺪﮔﯽ ﻧﮑﺮﺩ ... ﺗﺎﻫﻢ ﻣﺮﺍ ﺍﺯ
ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺕ ﮐﺸﻮﺭ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻧﻤﺎﯾﺪ ﻭ ﻫﻢ ﺧﻮﺭﺍﮎ ﻻﺯﻡ ﺭﺍ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺟﻨﺎﺡ ﺭﺍﺳﺖ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻨﻈﻮﺭ
ﻣﺘﻬﻢ ﮐﺮﺩﻥ ﺍﺻﻼﺡ ﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺑﻪ ﺧﯿﺎﻧﺖ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻣﺎﻧﺖ ﻭ ﺗﺨﻠﻒ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ
ﻓﺮﺍﻫﻢ ﮐﻨﺪ . ﺗﻨﻬﺎ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﺣﻮﺍﺩﺙ ۸۸ ﺑﻮﺩ ﮐﻪ ﺍﺻﻮﻟﮕﺮﺍﻫﺎﯼ ﻣﺪﻋﯽ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﻣﻮﺿﻊ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺍ ۱۸۰ ﺩﺭﺟﻪ ﺗﻐﯿﯿﺮ ﺩﺍﺩﻧﺪ ﻭ ﻫﻤﮕﯽ ﺍﺯ ﺳﻼﻣﺖ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﺍﻧﻘﻼﺏ ﺩﻡ ﺯﺩﻧﺪ .
ﺑﻪ ﻫﻤﯿﻦ ﺩﻟﯿﻞ ﻭ ﺑﺎ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺭﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﮐﺮﺩﻥ ﺳﯿﻞ ﺍﺗﻬﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﮔﻮﻧﺎﮔﻮﻥ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻦ، ﺍﺯ ﺩﻭﺭﯼ ﺍﺯ ﺍﺳﻼﻡ ﻭ ﺍﻧﻘﻼﺏ ﻭ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﺗﺎ ﻧﺰﺩﯾﮑﯽ ﺑﻪ ﺁﻣﺮﯾﮑﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻧﮕﻠﯿﺲ ﻭ ﺍﺳﺮﺍﺋﯿﻞ، ﺣﺘﯽ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﯾﮏ ﺑﺎﺭ ﻫﻢ ﻣﺮﺍ ﻣﺘﻬﻢ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﻡ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻧﮑﺮﺩﻧﺪ، ﺩﺭ ﺣﺎﻟﯽ ﮐﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺯ ﺣﻮﺍﺩﺙ ﺳﺎﻝ ۸۸ ﻧﻪ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﻪ ﻃﻮﺭ ﻣﺪﺍﻭﻡ ﺑﺮ ﻃﺒﻞ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺗﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﺻﻼﺡ ﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﻭ ﺍﯾﻨﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﮐﻮﺑﯿﺪﻩ ﺑﻮﺩﻧﺪ ﻭ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺍﺩﻋﺎ ﺭﺍ ﻫﺮﮔﺰ ﻟﻄﻤﻪ ﺯﺩﻥ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﮐﺸﻮﺭ، ﺗﻠﺦ ﮐﺮﺩﻥ ﮐﺎﻡ ﻣﺮﺩﻡ ﻭ ﻫﻢ ﺳﻮﯾﯽ
ﺑﺎ ﺩﺷﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻧﺨﻮﺍﻧﺪﻩ ﺑﻮﺩﻧﺪ.

ﺩﻭﻡ )
ﺍﻭﻟﯿﻦ ﺟﻨﺎﺣﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﺍﺽ ﺑﻪ ﺭﻗﯿﺐ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺩﺳﺖ ﺑﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﻦ ﺯﺩ، ﺍﺻﻮﻟﮕﺮﺍﻫﺎ ﺑﻮﺩﻧﺪ ﮐﻪ ﺩﺭ ﺳﺎﻝ ۷۷ ﻭ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﺍﺽ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻤﻠﮑﺮﺩ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺕ ﺍﺭﺷﺎﺩ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺩﺭ ﻗﻢ ﻣﺘﺤﺼﻦ ﺷﺪﻧﺪ ﻭ ﺻﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻪ ﺁﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﺍﺽ
ﺍﻧﻘﻼﺑﯽ ﻭ ﺍﺭﺯﺷﯽ ﺧﻮﺍﻧﺪﻧﺪ . ﺍﻣﺎ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻥ ﮐﻪ ﻧﻤﺎﯾﻨﺪﮔﺎﻥ ﺷﺠﺎﻉ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺷﺸﻢ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﺍﺽ ﺑﻪ ﺭﺩ ﺻﻼﺣﯿﺖ ﮔﺴﺘﺮﺩﻩ ﻧﺎﻣﺰﺩﻫﺎ ﺩﺭ ﺷﻮﺭﺍﯼ ﻧﮕﻬﺒﺎﻥ ﻭ ﺩﺭ ﺣﻘﯿﻘﺖ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺟﻠﻮﮔﯿﺮﯼ ﻭ ﺍﻓﺸﺎﯼ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﺎﻟﻪ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﺳﻼﻣﯽ ﺍﺯ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﯼ ﺍﺳﻼﻣﯽ ﺑﻪ ﺣﮑﻮﻣﺖ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﻪ ﻓﺮﺩﯼ ﻭ ﻧﯿﺰ ﻧﻤﺎﯾﺸﯽ ﻧﺸﺪﻥ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭ
ﻓﺮﻣﺎﯾﺸﯽ ﻧﺸﺪﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺗﺤﺼﻦ ﮐﺮﺩﻧﺪ، ﺍﺻﻮﻝ ﮔﺮﺍﻫﺎ ﺑﺎ ﺗﻐﯿﯿﺮ ۱٨۰ ﺩﺭﺟﻪ ﺍﯼ ﻣﻮﺿﻊ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺗﺤﺼﻦ ﺭﺍ ﺣﺮﮐﺘﯽ ﺳﺎﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺷﮑﻦ ﻭ ﺑﺮﺍﻧﺪﺍﺯ ﺧﻮﺍﻧﺪﻧﺪ ﻭ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻥ ﺩﯾﮕﺮ ﻫﺮﮔﺰ ﺍﺯ ﺗﺤﺼﻦ ﻗﻢ ﺳﺨﻦ ﻧﮕﻔﺘﻨﺪ ﺗﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﻧﺪﺍﺭﺩﻫﺎﯼ ﺩﻭﮔﺎﻧﻪ ﺷﺎﻥ ﺑﺮﻣﻼ ﻧﺸﻮﺩ .

ﺳﻮﻡ )
۱ - ﺍﻭﻟﯿﻦ ﺟﻨﺎﺣﯽ ﮐﻪ ﮐﻮﺷﯿﺪ ﺑﻪ ﻧﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺯﻩ ﺑﺎ ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﺍﻗﺘﺼﺎﺩﯼ ﺭﻗﯿﺐ ﺳﯿﺎﺳﯽ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺍ ﺑﺪﻧﺎﻡ ﻭ ﺣﺬﻑ ﮐﻨﺪ، ﺟﻨﺎﺡ ﺭﺍﺳﺖ ﺑﻮﺩ . ﺳﺮﯾﺎﻝ ﺗﻠﻮﯾﺰﯾﻮﻧﯽ ﺷﻬﺮﺍﻡ ﺟﺰﺍﯾﺮﯼ ﺑﺎ ﺍﯾﻦ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺩﺭ ﺳﯿﻤﺎ ﺑﻪ ﻧﻤﺎﯾﺶ ﺩﺭﺁﻣﺪ ﺗﺎ
ﻧﺎﭘﺎﮐﯽ ﺩﺳﺖ ﺍﺻﻼﺡ ﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺭﺍ ﻧﺸﺎﻥ ﺩﻫﺪ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻪ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻥ ﻫﻤﻪ ﻫﯿﺎﻫﻮ ﺣﺘﯽ ﯾﮏ ﻧﻔﺮ ﻫﻢ ﺍﺯ ﮐﺴﺎﻧﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺍﻭ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭ ﻣﻘﺎﺻﺪ ﺩﯾﮕﺮ ﭘﻮﻝ ﮔﺮﻓﺘﻪ ﺑﻮﺩﻧﺪ ﺍﺯ ﺍﺻﻮﻟﮕﺮﺍ ﺗﺎ ﺍﺻﻼﺡ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻭ ... ﺗﺎ ﻣﻘﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﺑﺮﺧﯽ ﺍﺯ ﺍﺣﺰﺍﺏ ﻧﻪ ﻣﺤﺎﮐﻤﻪ ﺷﺪﻧﺪ ﻭ ﻧﻪ ﺍﺯ ﻫﯿﭽﯿﮏ ﺍﺯ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺍﺯ ﺟﻤﻠﻪ ﺗﺄﯾﯿﺪ ﺻﻼﺣﯿﺖ ﺩﺭ ﮐﺎﻧﺪﯾﺪﺍﺗﻮﺭﯼ ﻣﺤﮑﻮﻡ ﮔﺮﺩﯾﺪﻧﺪ .
ﺗﺄﻣﻞ ﺍﻧﮕﯿﺰ ﺁﻥ ﮐﻪ ﻫﯿﭽﮑﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﺯ ﻓﻌﺎﻻﻥ ﺳﯿﺎﺳﯽ ﻭ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺗﯽ ﺍﺻﻼﺡ ﻃﻠﺐ ﮐﻪ ﺣﮑﻢ ﺑﺎﺯﺩﺍﺷﺖ ﺷﺎﻥ ﺳﻪ ﺭﻭﺯ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺯ ﺑﺮﭘﺎﯾﯽ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ۸۸ ﺻﺎﺩﺭ ﺷﺪ ﻭ ﻫﻤﮕﯽ ﺑﻪ ﺻﻮﺭﺕ ﻓﻠﻪ ﺍﯼ ﺑﻪ ۶ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺣﺒﺲ ﻣﺤﮑﻮﻡ ﺷﺪﻧﺪ، ﺣﺘﯽ ﯾﮏ ﺭﯾﺎﻝ ﺍﺯ ﺷﻬﺮﺍﻡ ﺟﺰﺍﯾﺮﯼ ﻧﮕﺮﻓﺘﻪ ﺑﻮﺩﻧﺪ .
ﻋﻠﺖ ﺭﻭﺷﻦ ﺍﺳﺖ! ﻣﺸﮑﻞ ﺁﻧﺎﻥ ﺍﺻﻼﺡ ﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﭘﺎﮎ ﺩﺳﺖ ﺑﻮﺩه ﻭ ﻫﺴﺖ .

۲ - ﺑﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﺁﻗﺎﯼ ﺍﺣﻤﺪﯼ ﻧﮋﺍﺩ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﻧﺎﻣﺰﺩ ﺭﯾﺎﺳﺖ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﯼ ﺭﻭﻧﺪ ﻓﺎﺳﺪ ﺟﻠﻮﻩ ﺩﺍﺩﻥ ﺍﺻﻼﺡ ﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﻭ ﻣﻨﺘﻘﺪﺍن ﺷﺘﺎﺏ
ﮔﺮﻓﺖ ﺗﺎ ﺍﯾﻦ ﮐﻪ ﺩﺭ ﻣﻨﺎﻇﺮﻩ ... ۱۳ ﺧﺮﺩﺍﺩ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻭﺝ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺳﯿﺪ .
ﺳﺘﺎﺩﻫﺎﯼ ﻭﯼ ﺩﺭ ﺳﺮﺍﺳﺮ ﮐﺸﻮﺭ ﺑﻪ ﻣﺤﺾ ﭘﺎﯾﺎﻥ ﻣﻨﺎﻇﺮﻩ ﻭ ﺑﺎ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﻭ ﺁﻣﺎﺩﮔﯽ ﻗﺒﻠﯽ « ﺩﺯﺩﮔﯿﺮ ۸۸ » ﺭﺍ ﺳﺮﻟﻮﺣﻪ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺷﻌﺎﺭﻫﺎﯼ ﺧﻮﺩ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺩﺍﺩﻧﺪ .
ﺑﺎ ﺍﯾﻦ ﻗﺼﺪ ﮐﻪ ﺳﻪ ﺩﻭﻟﺖ ﻣﻮﺳﻮﯼ، ﻫﺎﺷﻤﯽ ﻭ ﺧﺎﺗﻤﯽ ﺭﺍ ﺩﺯﺩ ﺟﻠﻮﻩ ﺩﻫﻨﺪ ..

۳ - ﺩﻭﻟﺖ ﺩﻫﻢ ﺑﻪ ﭘﺎﯾﺎﻥ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺧﻮﺩ ﻧﺮﺳﯿﺪﻩ ﺑﻮﺩ ﮐﻪ ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﺑﺰﺭﮔﯽ ﺍﻓﺸﺎ ﻭ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﻣﺪﺕ ﮐﻮﺗﺎﻫﯽ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﺷﺪ ﺩﺭ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺻﻄﻼﺡ ﭘﺎﮎ ﺗﺮﯾﻦ ﺩﻭﻟﺖ ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﺯ ﻣﺎﺩﻫﺎ ﺗﺎﮐﻨﻮﻥ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﻩ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻏﯿﺮﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﺑﺎﻭﺭ ۸۰ ﻫﺰﺍﺭ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩ ﺗﻮﻣﺎﻧﯽ ﮐﺎﺳﺒﯽ ﺗﺤﺮﯾﻢ، ﺭﺍﻧﺖ ﺗﺒﺪﯾﻞ ۲۲ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩ ﺩﻻﺭ ﺑﻪ ﺭﯾﺎﻝ ﺗﻮﺳﻂ ﺳﻪ ﺻﺮﺍﻑ، ﺑﻠﻌﯿﺪﻥ ﯾﮏ ﺟﺎ ﻭ ﯾﮏ ﻓﻘﺮﻩ ۲ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩﻭ ﻫﻔﺘﺼﺪ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﻮﻥ ﺩﻻﺭﯼ ﻧﻔﺘﯽ – ﺑﺎﻧﮑﯽ ﻭ … ﺻﻮﺭﺕ ﮔﺮﻓﺘﻪ ﺍﺳﺖ ﮐﻪ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺛﺮﻭﺕ ﺷﻬﺮﺍﻡ ﺟﺰﺍﯾﺮﯼ ﺩﺭ ﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﻫﺮ ﯾﮏ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻥ ﻫﺎ ﭘﻮﻝ ﺧﺮﺩ ﺑﻪ ﺷﻤﺎﺭ ﻣﯽﺭﻭﺩ .

ﻧﻤﻮﻧﻪ ﺩﯾﮕﺮ ﻭﯾﮋﻩ ﺧﻮﺍﺭﯼ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺣﮑﻮﻣﺖ ﯾﮏ ﺩﺳﺖ ﻭﺍﺭﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻧﺒﻮﻩ ﺧﻮﺩﺭﻭ ﺩﺭ ﺳﺎﻝ ﻫﺎﯼ ۹۰ ﻭ ۹۱ ﻋﻤﺪﺗﺎ ﺑﺎ ﺍﺭﺯ ﻣﺮﺟﻊ ﺍﺳﺖ ﮐﻪ ﺑﺎ ﺍﺭﺯ ﺁﺯﺍﺩ ﺑﻪ ﻓﺮﻭﺵ ﺭﻓﺘﻨﺪ . ﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺁﻥ ﮐﻪ ﺑﯿﺸﺘﺮﯾﻦ ﭘﻮﺭﺷﻪ ( ۱۰۷۱ ﺩﺳﺘﮕﺎﻩ) ﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﯿﻦ ﺩﻭ ﺳﺎﻟﯽ ﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﺷﺪ ﮐﻪ ﮐﺸﻮﺭ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻭﺝ ﺗﺤﺮﯾﻢ ﻭ ﮐﻤﺒﻮﺩ ﺍﺭﺯ ﺑﻮﺩ .
۴ - ﺑﺎ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻣﺤﮑﻮﻣﯿﺖ ﻣﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺁﻗﺎﯼ ﺍﺣﻤﺪﯼ ﻧﮋﺍﺩ ﺑﻪ ۵ ﺳﺎﻝ ﺯﻧﺪﺍﻥ ﻫﻨﻮﺯ ﺣﮑﻢ ﻭﯼ ﻣﻨﺘﺸﺮ ﻧﺸﺪﻩ ﺍﺳﺖ ﺗﺎ ﺟﺮﺍﯾﻤﺶ ﺑﻪ ﺗﻔﮑﯿﮏ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﺷﻮﺩ . ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻪ ﻗﻄﻌﯽ ﺷﺪﻥ ﺭﺷﻮﻩ ﺧﻮﺍﺭﯼ ﯾﮏ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﺎﺭﺩ ﺗﻮﻣﺎﻧﯽ ﺍﻭ ﻭ ﻧﯿﺰ
ﭘﺮﺩﺍﺧﺖ ﭘﻮﻝ ﺣﺮﺍﻡ ﺑﯿﻤﻪ ﺑﻪ ۱۷۰ ﻧﺎﻣﺰﺩ ﺍﺻﻮﻟﮕﺮﺍ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺳﻮﺍﯾﯽ ﺑﺰﺭﮔﯽ
ﻣﺤﺴﻮﺏ ﻣﯽ ﺷﻮﺩ . ﻭﻟﯽ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﻧﯿﺴﺖ ﮐﻪ ﭼﺮﺍ ﻗﻮﻩ ﻗﻀﺎﺋﯿﻪ ﺑﻪ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺍﺗﻬﺎﻡ ﺭﺳﯿﺪﮔﯽ ﻧﻤﯽ ﮐﻨﺪ ﺗﺎ ﺗﮑﻠﯿﻒ ﭘﻮﻝ ﻫﺎﯼ ﮐﺜﯿﻒ ﺭﺩ ﻭ ﺑﺪﻝ ﺷﺪﻩ ﺭﻭﺷﻦ ﺷﻮﺩ .

۵ - ﻫﻨﮕﺎﻣﯽ ﮐﻪ ... ﺩﺭ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ ﺩﻭﻡ ﺧﺮﺩﺍﺩ، ﺍﺻﻄﻼﺡ ﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻧﺎﭘﺎﮎ ﺑﻮﺩﻥ ﺩﺳﺘﺎﻥ ﺷﺎﻥ ﻣﺘﻬﻢ ﮐﺮﺩ ﻫﺮﮔﺰ ﮔﻤﺎﻥ ﻧﻤﯽ ﺑﺮﺩ ﮐﻪ ﺩﺭ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺣﮑﻮﻣﺖ ﯾﮏ ﺩﺳﺖ ﻭ ﺩﺭ ﺩﻭﻟﺘﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺭﺋﯿﺴﺶ ﺑﺎ ﺣﻤﺎﯾﺖ ﻫﺎﯼ ﻭﯾﮋﻩ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻪ ﺑﺎ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺩﺯﺩﮔﯿﺮ ۸۸ ﺑﻪ ﻗﺪﺭﺕ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺭﺳﯿﺪ، ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﭼﻨﺎﻥ ﮔﺴﺘﺮﺵ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﯾﺎﻓﺖ ﮐﻪ ﭼﺎﺭﻩ ﺭﺍ ﺩﺭ ﺁﻥ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺩﯾﺪ ﮐﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺩﻭﻟﺘﻤﺮﺩﺍﻥ ﺟﺪﯾﺪ ﺑﺨﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺍﺯ ﺩﺯﺩ – ﺩﺯﺩ ﮔﻔﺘﻦ ﺑﭙﺮﻫﯿﺰﻧﺪ ﻭ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻄﺒﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻧﯿﺰ ﺗﻮﺻﯿﻪ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﮐﺮﺩ ﺩﺍﺳﺘﺎﻥ ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﺭﺍ ﮐﺶ ﻧﺪﻫﻨﺪ، ﻫﻢ ﭼﻨﺎﻥ ﮐﻪ ﻧﻤﯽ ﺩﺍﻧﺴﺖ ﺳﺨﻨﮕﻮﯼ ﺩﺳﺘﮕﺎﻩ ﻗﻀﺎ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﺩﺭﯾﺎﻓﺖ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﯽ۵۰۰ ﺑﺪﻫﮑﺎﺭ ﺑﺰﺭﮒ ﺑﺎﻧﮑﯽ ﺍﺯ ﭘﯿﮕﺮﺩ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﯽ ﭘﺮﻭﻧﺪﻩ ﻫﺎﯾﺸﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﻇﻬﺎر ﻧﺎﺗﻮﺍﻧﯽ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﻨﺪ ﮐﺮﺩ .

ﭼﻬﺎﺭﻡ) ﺍﺻﻮﻟﮕﺮﺍﻫﺎ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺧﯿﺎﺑﺎﻧﯽ ﺧﻮﺩﺳﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﺒﺎﺱ ﺷﺨﺼﯽ
ﻫﺎﯼ ﻭﺍﺑﺴﺘﻪ ﺑﻪ ... ﺭﺍ ﮐﻪ ﮔﺎﻩ ﺑﺎ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻫﺎﯾﯽ ﺑﻪ ﺷﻬﺮﻭﻧﺪﺍﻥ ﯾﺎ ﻣﺮﺍﮐﺰ
ﻓﺮﻫﻨﮕﯽ ﻫﻤﺮﺍﻩ ﻣﯽ ﺷﺪ، ﻃﯽ ۲۰ ﺳﺎﻝ ( ۱۳۶۸ ﺗﺎ ۱۳۸۸ ) ﺗﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ
ﺧﻮﺩﺟﻮﺵ ﻣﺮﺩﻣﯽ ﻣﯽ ﺧﻮﺍﻧﺪﻧﺪ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺯﻣﺎﻧﯽ ﮐﻪ ﻣﯿﻠﯿﻮﻥ ﻫﺎ ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯽ ﺷﺮﯾﻒ ﻭ ﺁﺯﺍﺩﻩ ﺩﺭ ۲۵ ﺧﺮﺩﺍﺩ ۸۸ ﺑﻪ ﮔﻮﻧﻪ ﺍﯼ ﻣﺴﺎﻟﻤﺖ ﺁﻣﯿﺰ ﺭﺍﻫﭙﯿﻤﺎﯾﯽ ﮐﺮﺩﻧﺪ ﺗﺎ ﺭﺃﯼ ﺧﻮﯾﺶ ﺭﺍ ﭘﺎﺱ ﺩﺍﺭﻧﺪ، ﺗﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺗﺸﺎﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺍﺭﺩﻭﮐﺸﯽ ﺧﯿﺎﺑﺎﻧﯽ ﻧﺎﻣﯿﺪﻧﺪ . ﺍﮔﺮ ﭼﻪ ﯾﮏ ﭼﯿﺰ ﺭﺍ ﻣﺘﻮﺟﻪ ﺷﺪﻧﺪ، ﺧﯿﺎﺑﺎﻥ ﺩﯾﮕﺮ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻧﺤﺼﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺧﻮﺍﺭﺝ ﻣﺴﻠﮏ ﻧﺨﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺑﻮﺩ .

ﭘﻨﺠﻢ )
۱ - ﺩﺭ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﻧﺪﺍﺭﻫﺎﯼ ﺩﻭﮔﺎﻧﻪ ﺧﻮﺩﯼ – ﻏﯿﺮﺧﻮﺩﯼ ﮐﺮﺩﻥ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﻭ ﮔﺮﻭﻩﻫﺎ، ﺗﻘﺴﯿﻢ ﺟﻨﺎﺡ ﻫﺎ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻗﻠﯿﺖ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭ ﺍﮐﺜﺮﯾﺖ ﻣﺤﺮﻭﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﺳﺖ .
ﺁﻥ ﭼﻪ ﺧﻮﺩﯼ ﻫﺎ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﻡ ﻣﯽ ﺩﻫﻨﺪ ﻣﺠﺎﺯ ﻭ ﻣﻤﺪﻭﺡ ﺍﺳﺖ ﻭﻟﯽ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﻡ ﻫﻤﺎﻥ ﮐﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﺗﻮﺳﻂ ﻏﯿﺮﺧﻮﺩﯼ ﻫﺎ ﻧﺎﭘﺴﻨﺪ ﺍﺳﺖ ﻭ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺟﺐ ﻣﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ .
ﺑﺮ ﺍﯾﻦ ﻣﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻋﻼﻥ ﻭﻗﻮﻉ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﺑﻪ ﻭﺳﯿﻠﻪ ﺁﻗﺎﯾﺎﻥ ﺟﻨﺘﯽ، ﺣﺪﺍﺩﻋﺎﺩﻝ، ﺟﻮﺍﺩ ﻻﺭﯾﺠﺎﻧﯽ ﻭ ﺣﺴﯿﻦ ﺷﺮﯾﻌﺘﻤﺪﺍﺭﯼ ﻣﻮﺿﻌﯽ ﺍﻧﻘﻼﺑﯽ ﺍﺳﺖ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺑﯿﺎﻥ ﺁﻥ ﻫﺎ ﺗﻮﺳﻂ ﺁﻗﺎﯾﺎﻥ ﻣﻮﺳﻮﯼ ﻭ ﮐﺮﻭﺑﯽ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻧﻘﻼﺑﯽ ﻗﻠﻤﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﯽ ﮔﺮﺩﺩ .
۲ - ﺳﺎﻝ ﻫﺎ ﭘﯿﺶ ﺩﺭ ﻣﺼﺎﺣﺒﻪ ﺑﺎ ﺧﺒﺮﻧﮕﺎﺭﯼ ﺁﻣﺮﯾﮑﺎﯾﯽ ﮐﻪ ﻧﻈﺮﻡ ﺭﺍ ﺩﺭﺑﺎﺭﻩ ﻭﺿﻌﯿﺖ ﺣﻘﻮﻗﯽ ﺍﺷﻐﺎﻝ ﺳﻔﺎﺭﺕ ﮐﺸﻮﺭﺵ ﭘﺮﺳﯿﺪ، ﺑﺮﻏﯿﺮﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﯽ ﺑﻮﺩﻥ ﺣﺮﮐﺖ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﺎﻥ ﺻﺤﻪ ﮔﺬﺍﺷﺘﻢ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺑﻼﻓﺎﺻﻠﻪ ﺍﻓﺰﻭﺩﻡ ﮐﻪ ﺩﺧﺎﻟﺖ ﺩﻭﻟﺖ ﺁﻣﺮﯾﮑﺎ ﺩﺭﮐﻮﺩﺗﺎ ﻋﻠﯿﻪ ﺩﻭﻟﺖ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﯽ ﻭ ﻣﻠﯽ ﺩﮐﺘﺮ ﻣﺼﺪﻕ ﻧﯿﺰ ﻏﯿﺮﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﯽ ﺑﻮﺩ . ﺑﻪ ﻋﻼﻭﻩ ﺍﮔﺮ ﻭﻗﺎﯾﻊ ۲۸ ﻣﺮﺩﺍﺩ ٣٢ ﺭﺥ ﻧﻤﯽ ﺩﺍﺩ، ۱۳ ﺁﺑﺎﻥ ۵۸ ﻧﯿﺰ ﭘﯿﺶ ﻧﻤﯽ ﺁﻣﺪ .
ﻫﻢ ﭼﻨﯿﻦ ﮔﻔﺘﻢ ﭼﻨﺎﻧﭽﻪ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺑﺮ ﻧﻘﺪ ﮔﺬﺷﺘﻪ ﺍﺳﺖ، ﭘﯿﺸﻨﻬﺎﺩ ﻣﯽ ﮐﻨﻢ ﺑﻪ ﺟﺎﯼ ﺳﺎﻝ ۵۸ ﺍﺯ ﺳﺎﻝ ۳۲ ﺁﻏﺎﺯ ﮐﻨﯿﻢ ﻭﻟﯽ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻪ ﺳﻮﺩ ﺩﻭ ﻣﻠﺖ ﻣﯽ ﺩﺍﻧﻢ ﮐﻪ ﻃﺮﻓﯿﻦ ﺑﺮ
ﻣﺸﺘﺮﮐﺎﺕ ﺗﮑﯿﻪ ﮐﻨﻨﺪ ﻭ ﺑﻪ ﺁﯾﻨﺪﻩ ﺑﯿﻨﺪﯾﺸﻨﺪ.

۳ - ﺳﺨﻦ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺎ ﺟﻨﺎﺡ ﺭﻗﯿﺐ ﻧﯿﺰ ﻫﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﺳﺖ ﻭ ﺑﻪ ﻫﺮ ﺭﻭ ﺑﻪ ﺁﻧﺎﻥ ﺍﺟﺎﺯﻩ
ﻧﻤﯽ ﺩﻫﯿﻢ ﺑﺎ ﮔﺬﺷﺘﻪ ﮔﺰﯾﻨﺸﯽ ﻭ ﯾﮏ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻪ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺷﺪﻩ ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻫﺎﺕ ﻣﻬﻠﮏ ﺧﻮﺩ ﻭ ﭘﯿﺶ ﺑﯿﻨﯽ ﻫﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﻫﺎ ﻭ ﻫﺸﺪﺍﺭﻫﺎﯼ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﺎ ﺭﺍ ﻧﺎﺩﯾﺪﻩ ﺑﮕﯿﺮﻧﺪ ﻭ ﺩﺭ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺯﻣﯿﻨﻪ ﻧﯿﺰ ﺑﺮﭘﺎﯾﻪ ﻣﻌﯿﺎﺭﻫﺎﯼ ﺩﻭﮔﺎﻧﻪ ﻋﻤﻞ ﮐﻨﻨﺪ ﻭ ﺳﺨﻦ ﮔﻮﯾﻨﺪ .
ﺩﺭ ﺍﯾﺎﻡ ﺑﺎﺯﺟﻮﯾﯽ ﭘﯿﺸﻨﻬﺎﺩ ﮐﺮﺩﻡ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺭﯾﺸﻪ ﯾﺎﺑﯽ ﻫﻤﻪ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻪ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ۸۸ ﮐﻤﯿﺴﯿﻮﻥ ﻣﻠﯽ ﻭ ﻣﺸﺘﺮﮐﯽ ﺗﺸﮑﯿﻞ ﺩﻫﻨﺪ ﺗﺎ
ﺟﻤﻊ ﺑﻨﺪﯼ ﺁﻥ ﻫﺮﭼﻪ ﺑﻮﺩ ﻣﺎ ﺑﭙﺬﯾﺮﯾﻢ ﺍﻣﺎ ﺁﻧﺎﻥ ﺯﯾﺮﺑﺎﺭ ﻧﺮﻓﺘﻨﺪ ﺯﯾﺮﺍ ﻫﺪﻓﺸﺎﻥ ﺍﺯ ﺑﮕﯿﺮ ﻭ ﺑﺒﻨﺪﻫﺎ ﺣﻞ ﻣﺴﺌﻠﻪ ﻧﺒﻮﺩ ﺑﻠﮑﻪ ﯾﮏ ﺩﺳﺖ ﮐﺮﺩﻥ ﺣﮑﻮﻣﺖ ﺑﻪ ﻫﺮ ﻗﯿﻤﺖ ﺑﻮﺩ . ﺁﻥ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﺩﺭ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺗﻮﻫﻢ ﺑﻪ ﺳﺮ ﻣﯽ ﺑﺮﺩﻧﺪ ﮐﻪ
ﺗﻮﺍﻧﺴﺘﻪ ﺍﻧﺪ ﺑﻪ ﻗﻮﻝ ﺧﻮﺩﺷﺎﻥ ﮐﺎﺭ ﻣﺎ ﺭﺍ ﻣﺎﻧﻨﺪ ﻧﻬﻀﺖ ﺁﺯﺍﺩﯼ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﮐﻨﻨﺪ ﻭ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺑﺮ ﺧﺮ ﻣﺮﺍﺩ ﺳﻮﺍﺭ ﺷﻮﻧﺪ ﺗﺎ ﺍﯾﻦ ﮐﻪ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺭﯾﺎﺳﺖ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﯼ ۹۲ ﺍﯾﺸﺎﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺑﺎ ﻭﺍﻗﻌﯿﺖ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺟﺎﻣﻌﻪ ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯽ ﺁﺷﻨﺎ ﻭ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﮐﺮﺩ . ﺍﻣﯿﺪﻭﺍﺭﻡ ﭘﯿﺶ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻥ ﮐﻪ ﺩﯾﺮ ﺷﻮﺩ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺻﻼﺡ ﺭﻭﺵ ﻭ ﻣﻨﺶ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺑﭙﺮﺩﺍﺯﻧﺪ ﯾﻌﻨﯽ ﺑﻪ ﺭﻗﺎﺑﺖ ﺁﺯﺍﺩ ﻭ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﺳﯿﺎﺳﯽ ﻭ ﻓﺮﻫﻨﮕﯽ ﻭ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﯽ ﺗﻦ ﺩﻫﻨﺪ، ﻧﻬﺎﺩﻫﺎﯼ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺑﯽ ﺑﻮﯾﮋﻩ ﻗﻮﻩ ﻗﻀﺎﺋﯿﻪ، ﺷﻮﺭﺍﯼ ﻧﮕﻬﺒﺎﻥ، ﺳﭙﺎﻩ، ﺻﺪﺍ ﻭ ﺳﯿﻤﺎ ﺭﺍ ﺍﺯ ﺭﻓﺘﺎﺭ ﺟﻨﺎﺣﯽ ﺑﺎﺯﺩﺍﺭﻧﺪ ﻭ ﮐﺮﺍﻣﺖ ﻭ ﻋﺰﺕ ﺍﻧﺴﺎﻧﯽ ﺭﺍ ﺭﻋﺎﯾﺖ ﻧﻤﻮﺩﻩ ﺗﺂﻣﯿﻦ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﻭ ﺁﺯﺍﺩﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺍﺳﺎﺳﯽ ﻫﻤﻪ ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﯿﺎﻥ ﺭﺍ ﻭﻇﯿﻔﻪ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺑﺪﺍﻧﻨﺪ ﻭ ﺩﺭ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺁﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺗﻀﻤﯿﻦ ﮐﻨﻨﺪ


----------



## scythian500

*جدیدترین موشک بالستیک ایران تحویل یگان‌های عملیاتی سپاه شد*
جانشین فرمانده کل سپاه از تحویل جدیدترین موشک بالستیک ایران به یگان‌های عملیاتی سپاه خبر داد.
به گزارش مشرق، سردار حسین سلامی جانشین فرمانده کل سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی از تحویل سامانه‌های موشکی «عماد» به یگان های عملیاتی سپاه خبر داد و گفت که احتمال دارد از این موشک در رزمایش آتی سپاه نیز استفاده شود.

موشک عماد که سردار سلامی آن را نمونه پیشرفته موشک «قدر» عنوان کرد، نخستین موشک دوربرد جمهوری اسلامی ایران با قابلیت هدایت و کنترل تا لحظه اصابت به هدف است که می‌تواند اهداف مورد نظر را با دقت بالا مورد اصابت قرار داده به طور کامل منهدم کند.


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> نه احمدی نژاد نماد ایران بود، نه روحانی. پس نگران صدمه به آبروموم نباش
> کسی هم به ما نمیخنده، از این بحث ها توی همه کشورهای دنیا هست، در واقع اینجا جای خوبی هم میتونه باشه تا علاقه مندان به ایران به ماهیت متفاوت شخصیت ها و طرفداراشون در ایران پی ببرن تا دیگه اونها رو نماد ایران در نظر نگیرن
> خود آمریکا تو فیلمهاش تا وزیرانشون (نه رئیس جمهورشون، عالیترین مقام سیاسسیشون) رو هم به عنوان آدم بده فیلم در مقابل کل سیستمشون (به عنوان فرشته) قرار میدن تا به عنوان سوپاپ اطمینان براشون عمل کنه
> پس بیخود جلوی خودت رو نگیر همه رو هم انگلیسی بنوبس اینجا یه فروم فارسی نیست
> چه از یکی تعریف کنی و چه بد بگی در هر صورت به نفع ایران خواهد بود
> --------
> البته حساب اونایی که از کل سیستم بد میگن و به فکر رژیم چینج هستن جداست


آقا محسن با نظر شما مخالفم. به نظر من این چیزا رو نباید انگلیسی گفت.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

2800 said:


> Irani jamaat hamine dige. Har kodumeshun paye internet ye pa porfosor mishan.
> 
> Yeki az rohani bad mige yeki az ahmadi, yani dar asl jofteshun daran az Iran bad migan va hamdige ro takmil mikonan. Yekishun 8 sale ahmadi ro siah mikone yekishunam 2 sale rohani ro. Kharejiam ina ro mikhunan va be rishemun mikhandan va tu deleshun migan khak bar sare Iran.



Az in harfa digeh gozashteh. Avalan inkeh barai mosalmona aslan abroyie namondeh keh bekhan poshteh injor chiza qayem shan. Dovom inkeh vaghti gofteh misheh, moaven riasat jomhori islmai Iran, fahesheh hast digeh baghieh chiza keh az shireh madar halaltareh: در حاشیه توهین رسانه انصارحزب‌الله به معاون رئیس‌جمهور؛ رسانه یا دشنام‌نامه؟

Sevom ham inkeh man faghat manzoram in bood to in thread ishoon chera dareh mizaneh beh yeh chini va ba yek takfiri hamrah shodeh: Major leap in China's imports of Iran oil

Akherasham inkeh tondro cheh osolgera cheh eslah talab har doshon barayeh Iran khatar sazand.



mohsen said:


> نه احمدی نژاد نماد ایران بود، نه روحانی. پس نگران صدمه به آبروموم نباش
> کسی هم به ما نمیخنده، از این بحث ها توی همه کشورهای دنیا هست، در واقع اینجا جای خوبی هم میتونه باشه تا علاقه مندان به ایران به ماهیت متفاوت شخصیت ها و طرفداراشون در ایران پی ببرن تا دیگه اونها رو نماد ایران در نظر نگیرن
> خود آمریکا تو فیلمهاش تا وزیرانشون (نه رئیس جمهورشون، عالیترین مقام سیاسسیشون) رو هم به عنوان آدم بده فیلم در مقابل کل سیستمشون (به عنوان فرشته) قرار میدن تا به عنوان سوپاپ اطمینان براشون عمل کنه
> پس بیخود جلوی خودت رو نگیر همه رو هم انگلیسی بنوبس اینجا یه فروم فارسی نیست
> چه از یکی تعریف کنی و چه بد بگی در هر صورت به نفع ایران خواهد بود
> --------
> البته حساب اونایی که از کل سیستم بد میگن و به فکر رژیم چینج هستن جداست



Baleh hamintoreh. Beh shart in keh hameh hagh harf zadan dashteh bashan, na inkeh yeh seri har chi deleshon khast began va baghieh az tarseh chomagh, khafeh shodeh bashan. Doran chomagh beh sar omadeh. Alan doran mantegh va porsesh hast. Intor ham nist keh faghat yeh seri hagh porsesh dashteh bashan. Hagh proseh maal hamast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Az in harfa digeh gozashteh. Avalan inkeh barai mosalmona aslan abroyie namondeh keh bekhan poshteh injor chiza qayem shan. Dovom inkeh vaghti gofteh misheh, moaven riasat jomhori islmai Iran, fahesheh hast digeh baghieh chiza keh az shireh madar halaltareh: در حاشیه توهین رسانه انصارحزب‌الله به معاون رئیس‌جمهور؛ رسانه یا دشنام‌نامه؟
> 
> Sevom ham inkeh man faghat manzoram in bood to in thread ishoon chera dareh mizaneh beh yeh chini va ba yek takfiri hamrah shodeh: Major leap in China's imports of Iran oil
> 
> Akherasham inkeh tondro cheh osolgera cheh eslah talab har doshon barayeh Iran khatar sazand.


جالب اینجاست که بعضی ها از اینکه اونچه که به دنبالش هستن رو بهشون نسبت داده بشه واهمه دارن
که این خودش نشون میده این افراد تا چه حد با مردم هم فکرهستن
فاحشه دوستش مسیح علینژاد هست، به خودش فقط لقب فمنیست داده شده که صد در صد درست و به جا هست
يالثارات - دیوار شکسته و زن سلیطه!

بیماری روحی روانی مسیح علی نژاد از تحویل نگرفتن حسن خمینی + عکس



> Baleh hamintoreh. Beh shart in keh hameh hagh harf zadan dashteh bashan, na inkeh yeh seri har chi deleshon khast began va baghieh az tarseh chomagh, khafeh shodeh bashan. Doran chomagh beh sar omadeh. Alan doran mantegh va porsesh hast. Intor ham nist keh faghat yeh seri hagh porsesh dashteh bashan. Hagh proseh maal hamast.


مثل کم کردن یارانه و 4 بار توقیف روزنامه 9 دی که هر بار به بهانه تشویش اذهان عمومی و دروغ بافی و غیره و ذالک توسط دولت توقیف شد ولی هر بار که رفت دادگاه صحیح بودن حرفاش ثابت شد و رای به رفع توقیف صادر شد!


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I couldn't agree more with you.


then you have to apologize in what the isis of the seventh century did to them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Daneshmand said:


> Avalan inkeh barai mosalmona aslan abroyie namondeh


من پیشنهاد میکنم این سخنرانی رو گوش بدی تا متوجه اشتباه بشی:

http://mobinmedia.ir/3268/آنفولانزای-نیویورکی-دکتر-حسن-عباسی-ل.html
-----

اینو ببینین هر کی نبینه نصف عمرش بر فناس!
آخرشه!

Comments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Irfan Baloch @Manticore @Oscar @TaimiKhan @Slav Defence

Will you please deal with this looney @500 israeli troll in ME section? Most of his comments are against Iran and just rants and offtoppics.

Please check the recent 5 pages of this thread:

Syrian Civil War (Graphic Photos/Vid Not Allowed) | Page 926

When you ban @Falcon29 very frequently you should at least keep an eye on this husbara israeli terrorist @500.


----------



## Daneshmand

2800 said:


> من پیشنهاد میکنم این سخنرانی رو گوش بدی تا متوجه اشتباه بشی:
> 
> http://mobinmedia.ir/3268/آنفولانزای-نیویورکی-دکتر-حسن-عباسی-ل.html
> -----
> 
> اینو ببینین هر کی نبینه نصف عمرش بر فناس!
> آخرشه!
> 
> Comments



That is from 1386.

Pseudo-intellectualism has its place in making a culture. But it should not be mistaken for intellectualism.

Hamin influenza "neoyorki" pedar soryie ro dar avord. Nazdik bod pedar maram dar biareh toyeh 88. Mosalmona oftan beh joon ham digeh va hamashon ham migan ma bar hagh hastim. Albateh to Iran vaz khobeh nesbat beh baghieh jaha, vali dar kharej Islam va mosalmona hich abroyi nadaran. In ein haghighat hast, va ba sonkharani 9-10 saal pish yek pseudointellectual nemisheh monkeresh shod. Hala shoma harjor bekhai ino tojih kon.

Vali haghighat hamineh. Vaghti keh jeloyeh dorbin sar miboran va hamfekraneshon dar Iran moavenat riasat jomhori ro fahesheh midonan, digeh nabayad tavaghoye abroo dashteh bashim. Cheh sar boridan (amniat joon), cheh fahesheh khetab kardan yeh zan (amniat naamos) dar sarzaminhai mosalmonha baes misheh keh abroyi namoneh. Har joft in kara jozveh gonahan kabireh beh hesab mian dar tamami adyan Ebrahimi va dar farhang layek ham mardod va zede ensani shenakhteh mishan.

--------------

On videoi nesfeh omritam dalil dareh. Dalilesh ineh: Outliers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

@2800

I just saw this in the news.  Completely answers you: من دیگر امید چندانی به سیاستمداران جهان اسلام ندارم.

In ham az abroot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Daneshmand said:


> That is from 1386.
> 
> Pseudo-intellectualism has its place in making a culture. But it should not be mistaken for intellectualism.
> 
> Hamin influenza "neoyorki" pedar soryie ro dar avord. Nazdik bod pedar maram dar biareh toyeh 88. Mosalmona oftan beh joon ham digeh va hamashon ham migan ma bar hagh hastim. Albateh to Iran vaz khobeh nesbat beh baghieh jaha, vali dar kharej Islam va mosalmona hich abroyi nadaran. In ein haghighat hast, va ba sonkharani 9-10 saal pish yek pseudointellectual nemisheh monkeresh shod. Hala shoma harjor bekhai ino tojih kon.
> 
> Vali haghighat hamineh. Vaghti keh jeloyeh dorbin sar miboran va hamfekraneshon dar Iran moavenat riasat jomhori ro fahesheh midonan, digeh nabayad tavaghoye abroo dashteh bashim. Cheh sar boridan (amniat joon), cheh fahesheh khetab kardan yeh zan (amniat naamos) dar sarzaminhai mosalmonha baes misheh keh abroyi namoneh. Har joft in kara jozveh gonahan kabireh beh hesab mian dar tamami adyan Ebrahimi va dar farhang layek ham mardod va zede ensani shenakhteh mishan.
> 
> --------------
> 
> On videoi nesfeh omritam dalil dareh. Dalilesh ineh: Outliers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


ببین داداش من اولا آبروی سنی ها رفته نه شیعه ها. این قضیایا هم به نوعی به نفع شیعه ها شد چون چهره ی وهابی ها و سنی ها رو به شدت خراب کرد و چهره ی شیعه ها رو خوب. یعنی در اصل این وهابی ها به نوعی برای شیعه تبلیغ کردن.

این سر بریدن و این قضایا هم من مطمعنم کار آمریکایی هاس تا چهره ی اسلام رو خراب کنن. البته آیه ای در قرآن هست که میفرماید آنها مکر میکنند خدا هم مکر میکند اما مکر خدا بالاتر از آنهاست. مطمئن باش روزی دستشون رو میشه و رسوا میشن.

اینم که این چپی ها و راستی ها به هم فش میدن چیز جدیدی نیست کاریشم نمیشه کرد. ایران هم آخر چوبشو میخوره یه چیزی بدتر از 88 کاریشم نمیشه کرد. اما آون موقعی که ایران چوبشو میخوره همه دنیا تو آشوب و هرج مرج است. عربستان تو جنگ داخلی هست، ترکیه و روسیه باهم میجنگن آمریکا درگیر شده و غیره...

یعنی اونموقع درسته ایران ضربه ی بزرگی میخوره ولی به خاطر اینکه کشورها درگیر خودشون هستن آسیب آنچنانی به ایران نمیرسه. فقط یه آسیب بزرگ هست که اونم از ناحیه شمال و ازربایگان رخ میده که البته اونم از سر ایران میگذره. در هر حالتی هر اتفاقی هم بیفته وضعیت ایران مثل سوریه نمیشه ذهن خودتو خراب نکن.

من قویا پیشنهاد میکنم سخنرانی رائفی پور رو گوش کنی این مرد نابغه ای هست که ایران تو 100 سال اخیر نداشتن. من بیخودی از کسی خوشم نمیاد و شیفته ی کسی نمیشم. ولی واقعا تو هر دقیقه سخنرانی رائفی پور آدم هزار تا چیز جدید یاد میگیره.

http://www.yasdl.com/97895/رائفی-پور-جنگ-دیروز-جنگ-امروز.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> ببین داداش من اولا آبروی سنی ها رفته نه شیعه ها. این قضیایا هم به نوعی به نفع شیعه ها شد چون چهره ی وهابی ها و سنی ها رو به شدت خراب کرد و چهره ی شیعه ها رو خوب. یعنی در اصل این وهابی ها به نوعی برای شیعه تبلیغ کردن.
> 
> این سر بریدن و این قضایا هم من مطمعنم کار آمریکایی هاس تا چهره ی اسلام رو خراب کنن. البته آیه ای در قرآن هست که میفرماید آنها مکر میکنند خدا هم مکر میکند اما مکر خدا بالاتر از آنهاست. مطمئن باش روزی دستشون رو میشه و رسوا میشن.
> 
> اینم که این چپی ها و راستی ها به هم فش میدن چیز جدیدی نیست کاریشم نمیشه کرد. ایران هم آخر چوبشو میخوره یه چیزی بدتر از 88 کاریشم نمیشه کرد. اما آون موقعی که ایران چوبشو میخوره همه دنیا تو آشوب و هرج مرج است. عربستان تو جنگ داخلی هست، ترکیه و روسیه باهم میجنگن آمریکا درگیر شده و غیره...
> 
> یعنی اونموقع درسته ایران ضربه ی بزرگی میخوره ولی به خاطر اینکه کشورها درگیر خودشون هستن آسیب آنچنانی به ایران نمیرسه. فقط یه آسیب بزرگ هست که اونم از ناحیه شمال و ازربایگان رخ میده که البته اونم از سر ایران میگذره. در هر حالتی هر اتفاقی هم بیفته وضعیت ایران مثل سوریه نمیشه ذهن خودتو خراب نکن.
> 
> من قویا پیشنهاد میکنم سخنرانی رائفی پور رو گوش کنی این مرد نابغه ای هست که ایران تو 100 سال اخیر نداشتن. من بیخودی از کسی خوشم نمیاد و شیفته ی کسی نمیشم. ولی واقعا تو هر دقیقه سخنرانی رائفی پور آدم هزار تا چیز جدید یاد میگیره.
> 
> http://www.yasdl.com/97895/رائفی-پور-جنگ-دیروز-جنگ-امروز.html


as if average joe knows the difference of Sunni or Shia. even if they knew that they follow the media and for 
the media KSA is the good guy and Iran & Lebanon shia the bad guy , they never heard anything about 
Bahrein Shia or massacre of Nigerian Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> as if average joe knows the difference of Sunni or Shia. even if they knew that they follow the media and for
> the media KSA is the good guy and Iran & Lebanon shia the bad guy , they never heard anything about
> Bahrein Shia or massacre of Nigerian Shia.


Kamelan ghalat. Farghe shie va sunni ro emamaye ma va imam hossein tayin mikonan. 27 million har sal mian karbala piade ravi arbaeen in khodesh ye payame kheyli roshan be donyas. Alan tamame donya be negahe hegharat be sunni ha va wahhabi ha negah mikonan, dar surati ke dide kheyli mosbati be shie daran. Lotf kon commente farsi mano farsi javab bede chon man zabune aslim farsi hast.


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> Kamelan ghalat. Farghe shie va sunni ro emamaye ma va imam hossein tayin mikonan. 27 million har sal mian karbala piade ravi arbaeen in khodesh ye payame kheyli roshan be donyas. Alan tamame donya be negahe hegharat be sunni ha va wahhabi ha negah mikonan, dar surati ke dide kheyli mosbati be shie daran. Lotf kon commente farsi mano farsi javab bede chon man zabune aslim farsi hast.


Go and ask whats the difference between a Shia and Sunni fro a random guy in the streets of Detroit , the answer maybe shocking to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> Go and ask whats the difference between a Shia and Sunni fro a random guy in the streets of Detroit , the answer maybe shocking to you.


Ok.


----------



## scythian500

سعودی‌ها؛ بزرگترین حامیان داعش در فضای مجازی


----------



## scythian500

کمدی رسوایی اردوغان روی «پل بُسفر»


----------



## Daneshmand

2800 said:


> ببین داداش من اولا آبروی سنی ها رفته نه شیعه ها. این قضیایا هم به نوعی به نفع شیعه ها شد چون چهره ی وهابی ها و سنی ها رو به شدت خراب کرد و چهره ی شیعه ها رو خوب. یعنی در اصل این وهابی ها به نوعی برای شیعه تبلیغ کردن.
> 
> این سر بریدن و این قضایا هم من مطمعنم کار آمریکایی هاس تا چهره ی اسلام رو خراب کنن. البته آیه ای در قرآن هست که میفرماید آنها مکر میکنند خدا هم مکر میکند اما مکر خدا بالاتر از آنهاست. مطمئن باش روزی دستشون رو میشه و رسوا میشن.
> 
> اینم که این چپی ها و راستی ها به هم فش میدن چیز جدیدی نیست کاریشم نمیشه کرد. ایران هم آخر چوبشو میخوره یه چیزی بدتر از 88 کاریشم نمیشه کرد. اما آون موقعی که ایران چوبشو میخوره همه دنیا تو آشوب و هرج مرج است. عربستان تو جنگ داخلی هست، ترکیه و روسیه باهم میجنگن آمریکا درگیر شده و غیره...
> 
> یعنی اونموقع درسته ایران ضربه ی بزرگی میخوره ولی به خاطر اینکه کشورها درگیر خودشون هستن آسیب آنچنانی به ایران نمیرسه. فقط یه آسیب بزرگ هست که اونم از ناحیه شمال و ازربایگان رخ میده که البته اونم از سر ایران میگذره. در هر حالتی هر اتفاقی هم بیفته وضعیت ایران مثل سوریه نمیشه ذهن خودتو خراب نکن.
> 
> من قویا پیشنهاد میکنم سخنرانی رائفی پور رو گوش کنی این مرد نابغه ای هست که ایران تو 100 سال اخیر نداشتن. من بیخودی از کسی خوشم نمیاد و شیفته ی کسی نمیشم. ولی واقعا تو هر دقیقه سخنرانی رائفی پور آدم هزار تا چیز جدید یاد میگیره.
> 
> http://www.yasdl.com/97895/رائفی-پور-جنگ-دیروز-جنگ-امروز.html



Baz ham hamon harfaye kelishie. Vaghti ma az Islam harf mizanim nemitonim baghio ro az khodemon joda konim. Hameh az hamin batneh Islam dar omadan digeh. Masalan shoma midoni anglican ba pentecostal cheh farghi dareh? Shoma har doshon ro masihi midoni.

Tazeh ageh emroz in va'z ro dar beyneh sunniha mibini, hargez in fekr ro nakon keh dar ayandeh, chenin chizi dar beyneh shieha emkan etefaqesh nist. Bazi az hamin jarianhai keh dar iran rah oftadan ageh jeloshon gerefteh nasheh akharashon hamin beh da'esh mireseh. Jarianhai mesleh hojatieh, mahdaviat, pop starhai shieh (maddaha), gerayeshai akhbari, va sad taye digeh.

Shomal o azerbaijan az koja avordi? Bozorgtarin khatari keh Iran ro tahdid mikoneh, az nahieh farhang va eghtesad hast. Dar marhaleh dovom, bozorgtarin khatar, zaeef shodan dolat va harjo marj eh. Va dar marhaleh sevom, jang ba yek ghodrat khareji. Azerbaijan az koja omad? yek keshvar bi-ghodrat, land-locked va dar balance ba Armenia.

88 ham yek darsi bood barai mellat, keh hich goneh taghireh nagahani nemitoneh natijeh mosbat dashteh basheh. Dar 88 ma inja to kharej dashtim inaro hali mikardim keh baba ina yeh seri hooligan hastan keh rikhtan to khiabon va khodeshon ham nemidonan chi mikhan. Varna keh dar gharb harf az in bood keh bayad beh Iran hamleh besheh va regime ro bayad avaz kard. Khatar az bikheh gosheh Iran rad shod, varna keh alan ahali sorieh va libi dashtan ma ro to TV negah mikardan va inja mesal mizadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Irfan Baloch 
Why don't you ban the al Nusra supporter @500 from me section or at least Syrian civil war thread? 

He's supporting takfiri terrorists 24/7.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

2800 said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> Why don't you ban the al Nusra supporter @500 from me section or at least Syrian civil war thread?
> 
> He's supporting takfiri terrorists 24/7.


well that will be against the freedom of expression. and secondly I have the chance for the nay sayers to see the close association of Israel , AL Nusra and Saudis . see my recent posts there for example.

the takifir apologists in pakistan start getting hameroid pain whenever I show the link between Israel and their jihadist lovers so the posts from 500 etc help to show what I am saying

on serious note, gagging everyone just for alternative view is not helpful. we will kill the debate. just respond in civil manner and gracefully . I am sure our audience will see the difference. the general public of the world has started to see the real civilians of this Syrian tragedy which is a win for good people

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Irfan Baloch said:


> well that will be against the freedom of expression. and secondly I have the chance for the nay sayers to see the close association of Israel , AL Nusra and Saudis . see my recent posts there for example.
> 
> the takifir apologists in pakistan start getting hameroid pain whenever I show the link between Israel and their jihadist lovers so the posts from 500 etc help to show what I am saying
> 
> on serious note, gagging everyone just for alternative view is not helpful. we will kill the debate. just respond in civil manner and gracefully . I am sure our audience will see the difference. the general public of the world has started to see the real civilians of this Syrian tragedy which is a win for good people


I've already created a thread about him in GHQ and he's under magnifier. Will u unban me from me section, I'm banned from there for 6 months and I think it was u who banned me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Irfan Baloch said:


> well that will be against the freedom of expression. and secondly I have the chance for the nay sayers to see the close association of Israel , AL Nusra and Saudis . see my recent posts there for example.
> 
> the takifir apologists in pakistan start getting hameroid pain whenever I show the link between Israel and their jihadist lovers so the posts from 500 etc help to show what I am saying
> 
> on serious note, gagging everyone just for alternative view is not helpful. we will kill the debate. just respond in civil manner and gracefully . I am sure our audience will see the difference. the general public of the world has started to see the real civilians of this Syrian tragedy which is a win for good people



I fully agree. Let people decide for themselves.



2800 said:


> I've already created a thread about him in GHQ and he's under magnifier. Will u unban me from me section, I'm banned from there for 6 months and I think it was u who banned me.



@Irfan Baloch is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

2800 said:


> I've already created a thread about him in GHQ and he's under magnifier. Will u unban me from me section, I'm banned from there for 6 months and I think it was u who banned me.


I didnt ban you , might have been someone else. the only people i have banned so far are indians from pakistani sections where they have used extremely inflammatory language. please raise it with webby 
only admin can uban


----------



## Aramagedon

Irfan Baloch said:


> I didnt ban you , might have been someone else. the only people i have banned so far are indians from pakistani sections where they have used extremely inflammatory language. please raise it with webby
> only admin can uban


It was you who banned me from there and also banned Saif al arab from Iranian section. Ok I'll tell it to webby.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

2800 said:


> It was you who banned me from there and also banned Saif al arab from Iranian section. Ok I'll tell it to webby.


i am sorry i dont remember banning you or anyone else outside the Pakistani sections, think it was horus but i might be wrong.

i dont like moderating middle east section I loathe that section. the worse of us comes out and it gives me a lot of pain to see the destruction and genocidal views of people

but fact remains that only admin can unban. and I have no issue of lifting that ban if he asks.
take care

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

2800 said:


> منظورم شهرهای ترک نشینمون بودن نه همسایه شمالی.



Baz harfaye cherto pert dari mizania. Yeki az hamon tork neshina, rahbareh mamlekateh masalan.


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> Kamelan ghalat. Farghe shie va sunni ro emamaye ma va imam hossein tayin mikonan. 27 million har sal mian karbala piade ravi arbaeen in khodesh ye payame kheyli roshan be donyas. Alan tamame donya be negahe hegharat be sunni ha va wahhabi ha negah mikonan, dar surati ke dide kheyli mosbati be shie daran. Lotf kon commente farsi mano farsi javab bede chon man zabune aslim farsi hast.



Please don't be sectarian. Specially when it is Unity Week in Iran. There is 1.6 billion muslims, and they say between 75% to 90% of that is Sunni. That's over a BILLION. 

When it comes to terrorism, as majority of the Sunni population do not engage or support terrorist groups, this makes it obvious that it is not a "sunni" issue. It's a political issue which is linked to a specific branch of Islam, usually coming from a specific country (has the initial S.A. and it is not South Africa).

By the way, I'm typing this in English because this is an English forum.

Not once has Imam Khomeini or Imam Khamenei have ever generalized Sunnis in a negative way. I implore upon you and other Iranians to not fall into sectarian traps.

Imam Khomeini,

_"Today, world peace is such that all countries are under the political influence of the superpowers; they observe a control everywhere and have schemes for defeating every group. The most important of these is sowing discord among brothers.
_
*Muslims should be awake, Muslims should be alert that if a dispute takes place among Sunni and Shia brothers, it is harmful to all of us, it is harmful to all Muslims. Those who want to sow discord are neither Sunni nor Shia, they are agents of the superpowers and work for them. *
_
*Those who attempt to cause discord among our Sunni and Shia brothers are people who conspire for the enemies of Islam and want the enemies of Islam to triumph over Muslims.* They are the supporters of America and some are supporters of the Soviet Union. 

I hope that through considering this Islamic precept - that all Muslims are brothers - all Islamic countries will triumph against the superpowers and succeed in actualizing all Islamic ordinances. 

Muslims are brothers and will not be segregated by the pseudo-propaganda sponsored by corrupt elements.* The source of this matter - that Shias should be on one side and Sunni on the other - is on the one hand ignorance and on the other hand propaganda of the foreigners. *

If Islamic brotherhood comes to the fore among Islamic countries, such will become a great power which none of the global powers will be able to cope with. 

Shi'ites and Sunnis brothers should avoid every kind of dispute. Today, discord among us will only benefit those who follow neither Shia nor Hanafi. They neither want this nor that to exist, and know the way to sow dispute between you and us. We must pay attention that we are all Muslims and we all believe in the Qur'an; we all belive in Tawheed and must work to serve the Qur'an and Tawheed." _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Madali said:


> Please don't be sectarian. Specially when it is Unity Week in Iran. There is 1.6 billion muslims, and they say between 75% to 90% of that is Sunni. That's over a BILLION.
> 
> When it comes to terrorism, as majority of the Sunni population do not engage or support terrorist groups, this makes it obvious that it is not a "sunni" issue. It's a political issue which is linked to a specific branch of Islam, usually coming from a specific country (has the initial S.A. and it is not South Africa).
> 
> By the way, I'm typing this in English because this is an English forum.
> 
> Not once has Imam Khomeini or Imam Khamenei have ever generalized Sunnis in a negative way. I implore upon you and other Iranians to not fall into sectarian traps.
> 
> Imam Khomeini,
> 
> _"Today, world peace is such that all countries are under the political influence of the superpowers; they observe a control everywhere and have schemes for defeating every group. The most important of these is sowing discord among brothers.
> _
> *Muslims should be awake, Muslims should be alert that if a dispute takes place among Sunni and Shia brothers, it is harmful to all of us, it is harmful to all Muslims. Those who want to sow discord are neither Sunni nor Shia, they are agents of the superpowers and work for them. *
> _
> *Those who attempt to cause discord among our Sunni and Shia brothers are people who conspire for the enemies of Islam and want the enemies of Islam to triumph over Muslims.* They are the supporters of America and some are supporters of the Soviet Union.
> 
> I hope that through considering this Islamic precept - that all Muslims are brothers - all Islamic countries will triumph against the superpowers and succeed in actualizing all Islamic ordinances.
> 
> Muslims are brothers and will not be segregated by the pseudo-propaganda sponsored by corrupt elements.* The source of this matter - that Shias should be on one side and Sunni on the other - is on the one hand ignorance and on the other hand propaganda of the foreigners. *
> 
> If Islamic brotherhood comes to the fore among Islamic countries, such will become a great power which none of the global powers will be able to cope with.
> 
> Shi'ites and Sunnis brothers should avoid every kind of dispute. Today, discord among us will only benefit those who follow neither Shia nor Hanafi. They neither want this nor that to exist, and know the way to sow dispute between you and us. We must pay attention that we are all Muslims and we all believe in the Qur'an; we all belive in Tawheed and must work to serve the Qur'an and Tawheed." _


Well I was saying that's true image of Islam is downgraded thanks to wahhabi terrorists but all of the Islamic terrorist groups in the world (since 9/11 and before that) are wahhabi or sunni so image of shia Islam is not downgraded as much as image of sunni Islam is downgraded. Anyway probably many people in the world don't know what is different between shia Islam and sunni Islam. In addition I have nothing against sunni Islam and respect it as much as I respect shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> Well I was saying that's true image of Islam is downgraded thanks to wahhabi terrorists but all of the Islamic terrorist groups in the world (since 9/11 and before that) are wahhabi or sunni so image of shia Islam is not downgraded as much as image of sunni Islam is downgraded. Anyway probably many people in the world don't know what is different between shia Islam and sunni Islam. In addition I have nothing against sunni Islam and respect it as much as I respect shia.



I know, buddy, but if people like you mention the difference in image by separating the two sects, that's already playing in the hands of the enemies. The gap will widen and in the end, only the secterians win.

We should look at any harm to the Sunni image as a harm to Islam in general and we should put in the effort to separate the acts of terrorism from sunnism.

If, however, people look at it as a harmful act as a wahabi/Saudi school of thought, then I agree with you. We should make it that Sunni and shia are both united in terms of image to the world, and that dangerous wahabism is harmful to both Sunni and Shias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Madali said:


> I know, buddy, but if people like you mention the difference in image by separating the two sects, that's already playing in the hands of the enemies. The gap will widen and in the end, only the secterians win.
> 
> We should look at any harm to the Sunni image as a harm to Islam in general and we should put in the effort to separate the acts of terrorism from sunnism.
> 
> If, however, people look at it as a harmful act as a wahabi/Saudi school of thought, then I agree with you. We should make it that Sunni and shia are both united in terms of image to the world, and that dangerous wahabism is harmful to both Sunni and Shias.


My respected bro like always your comments are very informative.


















One of my recent threads about Shia Sunni unity:

Ayatollah Alavi Gorgani: God protects Shia, Sunni brotherhood

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

-----

In other news, what the hell, obama??? The ink isn't even dry on the agreement and yet,

Obama Administration Preparing Fresh Iran Sanctions - WSJ

@mohsen @haman10 @Serpentine @Daneshmand @2800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shias and Sunnis are brothers.

Because they believe in Allah, Prophet Muhammad (PBUH), noble Quran, Ahlulbayt, hereafter and completely the same beliefes.....

However Shias follow Ahlulbayt and Sunnis follow Sahaba. Our religion is based on noble Quran and hadiths of Ahlulbayt and Sunni religion is based on noble Quran and saying of their Sahaba, imams and Ulema which they call Sunnat.



Madali said:


> In other news, what the hell, obama??? The ink isn't even dry on the agreement and yet,
> 
> Obama Administration Preparing Fresh Iran Sanctions - WSJ


Yet very soon to opine we should wait and see what will happen in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@Serpentine 

Is @Abii permanently banned ??? Why? Messed with wahhabis again ? Would you mind doing me a favor and put a " zaboon e kheyr " for him ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Is @Abii permanently banned ??? Why? Messed with wahhabis again ? Would you mind doing me a favor and put a " zaboon e kheyr " for him ?



Vala fek mikonan daem ban shode, chon profilesh kollan pak shode az forum. agar ham bekhad biad baiad yek accounte dige besaze. age shod tuie forume SSC behesh migam yedune jadid besaze.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Plenipotentiary

Madali said:


> it is not a "sunni" issue



GOD bless you! n thank you
right on spot sir! khwarij/takfirism was never a sunni/shia forte........its some one else....you found it n many others will, with the passage of time
exceptions (those, brainwashed by mullahs to the core won't, be it shia or sunni)



2800 said:


> Link: Moharram
> 
> My favorite maddah 'Meysam Motiee':
> 
> پایگاه جامع مداحی حاج میثم مطیعی
> 
> ذاکرین
> 
> Also 'Kuwaitipur':
> 
> http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/08/29/دانلود-آلبوم-غریبانه-از-کویتی-پور.html
> 
> http://www.doostiha.ir/1391/09/02/دانلود-آلبوم-بسیار-زیبای-غریبانه-2-با-صد.html
> 
> TV series 'Mokhtar Nameh':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some maddahi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also u can search مداحی or maddahi in youtube or aparat.com



bro i have to confess one thing.....
As a Muslim, Karbla haunts me!, every day,every night, every time, at every place n iam not a shia as the mullahs tell you people that sunnis do not mourn......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> Vala fek mikonan daem ban shode, chon profilesh kollan pak shode az forum. agar ham bekhad biad baiad yek accounte dige besaze. age shod tuie forume SSC behesh migam yedune jadid besaze.


Maloom nist chikar karde toole jen .che konim ke hamshahriye o noon o namak khordim  . Har tor salah midooni dadash .hala age shod khodam ham SSC ye user misazam .


----------



## Plenipotentiary

and i thought it was a chill thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

Madali said:


> -----
> 
> In other news, what the hell, obama??? The ink isn't even dry on the agreement and yet,
> 
> Obama Administration Preparing Fresh Iran Sanctions - WSJ



Iran made a mistake exactly after agreement test fire a new missile (Emad) and gave a reason to the west for bringing more sanctions but its just for show off; it should be accepted in congress and UN before applying.
Iran should not be hostile in the current situation.


----------



## rahi2357

Plenipotentiary said:


> and i thought it was a* chill thread*








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2800 said:


> 'I meant our Azari cities not our northern neighbor'





2800 said:


> منظورم شهرهای ترک نشینمون بودن نه همسایه شمالی.





2800 said:


> فقط یه آسیب بزرگ هست که اونم از ناحیه شمال و* ازربایگان* رخ میده که البته اونم از سر ایران میگذره.


Aziz jan , Calling 20~ million people of Iran (Turks of Iran ) as "The Biggest Threat" isn't *insult* ? ( Let's not call it *fascism* )


2800 said:


> تو مثل اینکه کلت رو زیر برف کردی و خبر نداری. آبی راست میگفت تو بالای 70 سالته و مشکل داری. تو انقد عقلت کمه که .


Wow . Chill out.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Anyone know where I can find up to date, highly detailed economic info on Iran? Stuff like unemployment figures, monthly/quarterly inflation or groth rates, tax rates, etc? I can't seem to find this sort of thing very easily.


----------



## Madali

Saudi WOMEN harassing men,

Saudi men complain of harassment by women in shopping centre | Middle East | News | The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Madali said:


> -----
> 
> In other news, what the hell, obama??? The ink isn't even dry on the agreement and yet,
> 
> Obama Administration Preparing Fresh Iran Sanctions - WSJ


and people were saying our missiles aren't part of the deal! yeah, they aren't, if the sanctions aren't part of the deal!!!
I think they will most probably wait till we destroy Arak core too, but even if they don't wait they will reach another goal; to show IRGC (missile tests) as the cause of the deal's failure.
in each case I highly doubt that Mr Rohani would do anything, he will wait for other players in Iran to cancel the deal.
take his stance against American's plan for new sanctions as an example: "accelerate the missile programs"; as if we were waiting for his orders!


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohsen said:


> and people were saying our missiles aren't part of the deal! yeah, they aren't, if the sanctions aren't part of the deal!!!
> I think they will most probably wait till we destroy Arak core too, but even if they don't wait they will reach another goal; to show IRGC (missile tests) as the cause of the deal's failure.
> in each case I highly doubt that Mr Rohani would do anything, he will wait for other players in Iran to cancel the deal.
> take his stance against American's plan for new sanctions as an example: "accelerate the missile programs"; as if we were waiting for his orders!


It's just politics... an open letter telling the DM to accelerate missile production is a stronger message than the "our missile program is non-negotiable" stuff. Thats just words, he wants to be seen to be taking action. 

Iran just has to keep pushing the line that the nuclear and missile programs are seperate and that missiles are part of Iran's deterrence strategy. The Americans don't even have an excuse, it's not "human rights" or "terrorism".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

AmirPatriot said:


> It's just politics... an open letter telling the DM to accelerate missile production is a stronger message than the "our missile program is non-negotiable" stuff. Thats just words, he wants to be seen to be taking action.
> 
> Iran just has to keep pushing the line that the nuclear and missile programs are seperate and that missiles are part of Iran's deterrence strategy. The Americans don't even have an excuse, it's not "human rights" or "terrorism".


Answer to new sanctions must be halting the deal, not some empty words. The message of Rohani's response is "Add whatever sanctions you like, we accept them warmly!"
And about American's excuse, That's U.N resolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

امیدوارم به‌زودی برد موشک‌های ایران از مرز پنج هزار کیلومتر عبور کند/ باید سیلی را با سیلی جواب داد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> Answer to new sanctions must be halting the deal, not some empty words. The message of Rohani's response is "Add whatever sanctions you like, we accept them warmly!"
> And about American's excuse, That's U.N resolution.



I was expecting at least a delay in transforming and shipment of LEU to Russia or stopping operations in Arak NR but nothing ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Madali said:


> Please don't be sectarian. Specially when it is Unity Week in Iran. There is 1.6 billion muslims, and they say between 75% to 90% of that is Sunni. That's over a BILLION.
> 
> When it comes to terrorism, as majority of the Sunni population do not engage or support terrorist groups, this makes it obvious that it is not a "sunni" issue. It's a political issue which is linked to a specific branch of Islam, usually coming from a specific country (has the initial S.A. and it is not South Africa).
> 
> By the way, I'm typing this in English because this is an English forum.
> 
> Not once has Imam Khomeini or Imam Khamenei have ever generalized Sunnis in a negative way. I implore upon you and other Iranians to not fall into sectarian traps.
> 
> Imam Khomeini,
> 
> _"Today, world peace is such that all countries are under the political influence of the superpowers; they observe a control everywhere and have schemes for defeating every group. The most important of these is sowing discord among brothers.
> _
> *Muslims should be awake, Muslims should be alert that if a dispute takes place among Sunni and Shia brothers, it is harmful to all of us, it is harmful to all Muslims. Those who want to sow discord are neither Sunni nor Shia, they are agents of the superpowers and work for them. *
> _
> *Those who attempt to cause discord among our Sunni and Shia brothers are people who conspire for the enemies of Islam and want the enemies of Islam to triumph over Muslims.* They are the supporters of America and some are supporters of the Soviet Union.
> 
> I hope that through considering this Islamic precept - that all Muslims are brothers - all Islamic countries will triumph against the superpowers and succeed in actualizing all Islamic ordinances.
> 
> Muslims are brothers and will not be segregated by the pseudo-propaganda sponsored by corrupt elements.* The source of this matter - that Shias should be on one side and Sunni on the other - is on the one hand ignorance and on the other hand propaganda of the foreigners. *
> 
> If Islamic brotherhood comes to the fore among Islamic countries, such will become a great power which none of the global powers will be able to cope with.
> 
> Shi'ites and Sunnis brothers should avoid every kind of dispute. Today, discord among us will only benefit those who follow neither Shia nor Hanafi. They neither want this nor that to exist, and know the way to sow dispute between you and us. We must pay attention that we are all Muslims and we all believe in the Qur'an; we all belive in Tawheed and must work to serve the Qur'an and Tawheed." _


There are two sides here.

- A Common Westerner or Easterner don't know the difference when some Terrorist Takfiri group kills under the name of Allah... Most commoners accept that Islam is all about Takfiri terrorists... They don't know that Shia Muslims are number of targets of these so called Muslim Wahhabis... so, I say... Whatever ISILL/DAESH/Al Nosra do we as Shia Muslims will be affected hard too...

- Scholars who know the difference between Shia and Sunni sects and fake Takfiri Wahhabi will only blame Sunni Extremism and Salafi sect.

A Western friend of mine asked me a question a while back... He asked "If Muslims are obliged to kill whoever who is not Muslim how come Christians, jews and other sects lived among Muslim nations for centuries?" He said" Is it a neglected Islamic rule that now is being applied after 1400 years?"

Ignorance, dirty Media war, lack of knowledge about different sects have led the majority of non-Muslims to believe that Islam and Muslims are naturally born terrorists as they have to kill whoever who is not a Muslim which is a total lie.

The percentage of terrorist attacks who involved Muslims as attackers are only a fraction of total terrorist attacks being done in last couple of decades or even now as we are talking... The number of terrorist attacks by Non-Muslims around the world is far more than what Muslims has done... The number of Muslims got killed innocently by West is a lot more than Western innocent causalities...

Christians commit terrorist attacks on Muslims every day, in Mali, in Myanmar, in Norway, in USA but you never see the world label those as Terrorist Christians...

Unfortunately, most Muslim people and authorities are sleep and in deep ignorance about what is going on against them... They don't see how West is trying to diminish the whole Islam idea using all sorts of soft and hard means...

Muslims should act active... They should make Christian, Jewish, Buddhist terrorist attacks bold for the world so people wake up from this delusion... Muslims should educate the world that Islam never asked Muslims to kill whoever is not Muslim... They should tell the world how Prophet Muhammad used to live in a country where all sorts of other religions were living peacefully... Muslims should educate the world how some dirty dictators are using oil money to spread fake Islam under the name is Wahhabi/Takfiri ideology... This cancer colony of Takfiris must be removed from the body of Islam... It is not far when all under-attack innocent sects will have to fight back and the whole Islam becomes a local civil war scene...

"Jihad" in Islam was and is never an invitation to attack non-Muslims... It is to defend Muslims if Attacked First...

Low literacy rate is the main feeder of these Takfiri terrorists... This ugly aspect of some Muslim nations helps criminals like Saudis or other Salafi Takfiris to spread their hate by brain washing poor, uneducated people..

The other blame goes to tens of countries who let these scumbags initiate Takfiri schools under the name of Islamic center or Mosques all around Europe and the world... World needs to wake up now or millions of brain washed Wahhabi/Takfiris will turn the world into hell...

2 سال حبس برای سیاستمدار ترک به دلیل توهین به اردوغان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vatanam

Doorod doostane aziz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohsen said:


> Answer to new sanctions must be halting the deal, not some empty words. The message of Rohani's response is "Add whatever sanctions you like, we accept them warmly!"
> IAnd about American's excuse, That's U.N resolution.



The sanctions haven't actually been put in place yet have they? You can't make empty words by Obama to be a justification for halting a major international agreement. I would also remind you that Iran is now committed, it's sent off most of its enriched uranium off to Russia. It would take a pretty serious violation in the US side, like UNSC 1929 or 1747 style sanctions for Iran to throw away the deal. 

Btw, they still can't use the UNSC council resolution as justification for sanctions. The UNSC can only issue sanctions by itself. The reason the Americans are trying to do it unilaterally is because they know they will be voted against in the UNSC, possibly even by a majority. 

I would have gone for a very tiny compromise and held off missile tests until "implementation day" when the earlier UNSC1929 resolutions are lifted. That looks to be in January so it would have been a very small compromise. The newer resolution (2234?) "calls for" Iran to stop missile tests, which is the equivalent of trying to stop a lion eating you by asking it nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*محصول آینده سایپا؟

SAIPA's future models?*



























*What about IKCO?*





*
دنای جدید؟
New IKCO Dena?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*Current IKCO DenaFor Non-Iranians!)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## like_a_boss

حسن صباح - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
اسماعیلیان (حکومت) - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
حشاشین - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
Hassan-i Sabbah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Assassins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
***Nizari Ismaili state - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

هدف اصلی حسن صباح بازگردانیدن ایران به شکوه و عظمت پیش از حمله اعراب بود و از آنجایی که حسن صباح یک دین جدید را ترویج می‌کرد و با خلفای عباسی و حکام سلجوقی دشمن بود، بنابراین در ایران مخالفان بسیاری پیدا کرد و خلفای عباسی بر ضد او رسالاتی سرشار از دروغ منتشر می‌کردند و او را فردی خون‌خوار و ستمکار معرفی می‌نمودند.

ino hatman bekhunid kolan in site bahale -----> خداوند الموت (حسن صباح)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vatanam

Kasi inja kik dareh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

AmirPatriot said:


> The sanctions haven't actually been put in place yet have they? You can't make empty words by Obama to be a justification for halting a major international agreement. I would also remind you that Iran is now committed, it's sent off most of its enriched uranium off to Russia. It would take a pretty serious violation in the US side, like UNSC 1929 or 1747 style sanctions for Iran to throw away the deal.
> 
> Btw, they still can't use the UNSC council resolution as justification for sanctions. The UNSC can only issue sanctions by itself. The reason the Americans are trying to do it unilaterally is because they know they will be voted against in the UNSC, possibly even by a majority.
> 
> I would have gone for a very tiny compromise and held off missile tests until "implementation day" when the earlier UNSC1929 resolutions are lifted. That looks to be in January so it would have been a very small compromise. The newer resolution (2234?) "calls for" Iran to stop missile tests, which is the equivalent of trying to stop a lion eating you by asking it nicely.


The congress sanctions which targets Iran's tourism industry is already in place.
U.S government has announced it's plan for new sanctions, the name of individuals and companies has been published to damage their business even before the new sanctions become official; so far if there were any loyal member in the government, the deal should have been halted cause not threatening with new sanctions was one of the supreme leader's conditions.

if you are gonna repeat Rohani's lies then write them completely:
New resolution "calls for" Iran to stop *nuclear missile* tests just for 8 years (in a none-binding way) and after that we are free to test nuclear missiles!!! see how stupid it is?
to remind you there was another guy (also named Rohani) who halted all of our nuclear activities supposedly *voluntary*, yet when west didn't hold onto its words and we forced to end that *so called voluntary actions*, new U.N sanctions were imposed.


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohsen said:


> The congress sanctions which targets Iran's tourism industry is already in place.
> U.S government has announced it's plan for new sanctions, the name of individuals and companies has been published to damage their business even before the new sanctions become official; so far if there were any loyal member in the government, the deal should have been halted cause not threatening with new sanctions was one of the supreme leader's conditions.
> 
> if you are gonna repeat Rohani's lies then write them completely:
> New resolution "calls for" Iran to stop *nuclear missile* tests just for 8 years (in a none-binding way) and after that we are free to test nuclear missiles!!! see how stupid it is?
> to remind you there was another guy (also named Rohani) who halted all of our nuclear activities supposedly *voluntary*, yet when west didn't hold onto its words and we forced to end that *so called voluntary actions*, new U.N sanctions were imposed.


Bro calm down.

I know Iran says our missiles are not designed to launch nukes, but the thing is the UNSC have their own definition of a nuclear capable missile. They classify any ballistic missile with a range of over 186 miles (300 km) as nuclear capable. Bullshit but there it is. So basically every missile Iran tests will be in violation of that. But since it's non-binding it really doesn't matter.

I'm also interested how you are separating Rouhani's actions as if they were independent. Rouhani was a negotiator then, he answered to the government. And in such a strategic and important issue, that means Khamenei. 

Honestly I think we have to get real and see that the Americans are not going to stop sanctioning Iran ever. Hell, just this year they sanctioned China, by blocking Intel from upgrading the processors of China's supercomputer. Its a thing to expect and deal with.

Dealing with it includes political lobbying and posturing. It also includes a substantial amount of economics. Military sanctions are largely moot because places like Russia don't give a **** about American sanctions. Economic sanctions can be avoided by rapidly increasing trade. Iran has been hailed as the last big emerging market. Iran needs to invest, trade and get invested in so much so that in the event of a political flare up sanctions can be lobbied against by powerful corporates and nations.

IMHO, the Americans trying to sanction our missile program is hilarious. Iran's missile construction is pretty much completely indigenous. Anything extra we need - like prolific technology - can be bought covertly in small numbers and reverse engineered, just like the Kh-55 purchase from Ukraine.


----------



## Hack-Hook

AmirPatriot said:


> Bro calm down.
> 
> I know Iran says our missiles are not designed to launch nukes, but the thing is the UNSC have their own definition of a nuclear capable missile. They classify any ballistic missile with a range of over 186 miles (300 km) as nuclear capable. Bullshit but there it is. So basically every missile Iran tests will be in violation of that. But since it's non-binding it really doesn't matter.
> 
> I'm also interested how you are separating Rouhani's actions as if they were independent. Rouhani was a negotiator then, he answered to the government. And in such a strategic and important issue, that means Khamenei.
> 
> Honestly I think we have to get real and see that the Americans are not going to stop sanctioning Iran ever. Hell, just this year they sanctioned China, by blocking Intel from upgrading the processors of China's supercomputer. Its a thing to expect and deal with.
> 
> Dealing with it includes political lobbying and posturing. It also includes a substantial amount of economics. Military sanctions are largely moot because places like Russia don't give a **** about American sanctions. Economic sanctions can be avoided by rapidly increasing trade. Iran has been hailed as the last big emerging market. Iran needs to invest, trade and get invested in so much so that in the event of a political flare up sanctions can be lobbied against by powerful corporates and nations.
> 
> IMHO, the Americans trying to sanction our missile program is hilarious. Iran's missile construction is pretty much completely indigenous. Anything extra we need - like prolific technology - can be bought covertly in small numbers and reverse engineered, just like the Kh-55 purchase from Ukraine.


to be precise the nuclear capability have nothing to do with range . as a matter of fact 155mm and 127mm howitzer has been used for launching nuclear weapon till 1992. That 300km is if I'm not wrong have more to do with strategic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> *محصول آینده سایپا؟
> 
> SAIPA's future models?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What about IKCO?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> دنای جدید؟
> New IKCO Dena?*


The first one has a pretty good design actually, reminds on Mercedes a little bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

JEskandari said:


> to be precise the nuclear capability have nothing to do with range . as a matter of fact 155mm and 127mm howitzer has been used for launching nuclear weapon till 1992. That 300km is if I'm not wrong have more to do with strategic missiles.



I know bro. The psychopaths even designed nukes to fit in suitcases. It's all bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

JEskandari said:


> o be precise the nuclear capability have nothing to do with range . as a matter of fact 155mm and 127mm howitzer has been used for launching nuclear weapon till 1992. That 300km is if I'm not wrong have more to do with strategic missiles.





AmirPatriot said:


> I know bro. The psychopaths even designed nukes to fit in suitcases. It's all bullshit.


Not only range ( As you mentioned should not exceed 300 km ) . The* throw weight* ( payload weight ) is another factor which should not exceed *500 kg* . US developed Davy Crockett nuclear device which weighed only 34.5 kg but they assumed Iran can only access black market warhead designs which are 500 to 2000 kg , 5 to 40 kiloton ( yield ) , Uranium or Plutonium fission warhead designs . It's crazy but that's how they see the issue .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

why did the last of us got banned? he was a great guy  seriously though why?
someone banned me too and I received no messages explaining why

@waz any idea man?


----------



## scythian500

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...له-لبنان-در-زمان-فتنه88-در-مستند-برادران-فیلم


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> "The Biggest Threat" isn't *insult* ? ( Let's not call it *fascism* )
> 
> Wow . Chill out.



Jaleb inekeh, kesi keh inja 24 sateh dareh dars mobarezeh ba fetneh mideh, khodesh dareh yeh fetneh noo rah mindazeh. Va badesh ham tahdid mikoneh keh abroyeh Iran ro mibareh ageh manfisho bar nadaram. In ham az ina. 

Onvar ham, raftan dobareh sefarato beh atish keshidan. Man nemidonam in ablahan chera hamisheh miran sefaratha ro migiran. Ageh zoret mireseh, boro soorieh ya aragh. Sefarat o atish zadan, faghat nangesh barayeh Iran mimoneh va Arabestan soodesho mibareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

What do you think about this Music? specially Non-Iranian members...
my idea: Ridiculously beautiful...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=760441290727616









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=760434930728252


----------



## Madali

Sunni-Shia Unity for Iranian speakers,

SNN.ir - .: Student News Agency :. - خبرگزاري دانشجو - صوت/ کلیپ صوتی «با هم باشیم»


----------



## Serpentine



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


>



His body may have now been retunrrd to his family in a garbage bag. So keep pretending that you give a damn about this _malakh-khor tazi_.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> His body may have now been retunrrd to his family in a garbage bag. So keep pretending that you give a damn about this malakh-khor tazi.



It'd be an irony to see the garbage itself send someone's corpse to his family in a garbage bag, wouldn't it? 

Anyway, they were scared shitless even from his dead body to an extent that they buried him without telling his family. Gives you an idea what kind of 'scared' garbage we are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> It'd be an irony to see the garbage itself send someone's corpse to his family in a garbage bag, wouldn't it?
> 
> Anyway, they were scared shitless even from his dead body to an extent that they buried him without telling his family. Gives you an idea what kind of 'scared' garbage we are talking about.



He is not important as you think except for being used by Farsis as an excuse for burning the Saudi Embassy and other stuff. See the Persian's intellegient mind below :


----------



## AmirPatriot

Full Moon said:


> He is not important as you think except for being used by Farsis as an excuse for burning the Saudi Embassy and other stuff. See the Persian's intellegient mind below :
> 
> View attachment 284622


Hahah that's brilliant.

Whoever thought of that name needs a pay rise XD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Full Moon said:


> He is not important as you think except for being used by Farsis as an excuse for burning the Saudi Embassy and other stuff. See the Persian's intellegient mind below :
> 
> View attachment 284622



Can anyone explain the sign?


----------



## kollang

BordoEnes said:


> Can anyone explain the sign?


Saudi embassy is located in Boostan street.and now it is renamed to Sheikh Nimr.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

kollang said:


> Saudi embassy is located in Boostan street.and now it is renamed to Sheikh Nimr.



Oh i get it, it was renamed after the Shia cleric i pressume?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

BordoEnes said:


> Oh i get it, it was renamed after the Shia cleric i pressume?


Yeah,and thats pretty much cool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow




----------



## scythian500

*اولین واکنش عربی به نام‌گذاری خیابان «شیخ نمر» +عکس*
یکی از مقامات اماراتی که در خصوص هر موضوعی سیاسی و غیرسیاسی در منطقه اظهارنظر می‌کند، اولین واکنش عربی به نام‌گذاری خیابان سفارت عربستان به «شیخ نمر» را به نام خود ثبت کرد.
به گزارش مشرق، «ضاحی خلفان» معاون رئیس‌پلیس امارت دبی در امارات عربی متحده، به نام‌گذاری یکی از خیابان‌های تهران به نام «شیخ نمر» واکنش نشان داد.
وی در واکنشی انفعالی به نام فارسی «خیابان» اشاره کرد و آن را نام «مثنای» «خیاب» در عربی دانست و تلاش کرد با بازی با این واژه آن را اقدامی کم‌اهمیت جلوه دهد.

او با اشاره به واژه «خیاب» در عربی که معانی متعددی از جمله «ناامیدکننده» دارد، نوشت که «ببینید، یک خیاب هم نیست. دو خیاب [خیابان] است».

او در ادامه به ایران حمله کرد و مدعی شد که ایران برای اختلاف‌افکنی تلاش می‌کند.











خلفان در توییتی نوشت: ایران تلاش می‌کند با طائفی‌گری [در منطقه] اختلاف‌افکنی کند. اما ببر کاغذی ایران [مقصود: شیخ نمر] با دهها تروریست دیگر جزای خود را دیدند. شمشیر عدالت یکی است و آن شمشیر عدالت است.

در همین ارتباط، امروز اعلام شد که خیابان بوستان در تهران که سفارت عربستان در آن واقع است، به «خیابان شیخ نمر» تغییر نام یافت.

همچنین در مشهد مقدس «مجید فاطمی ارفع» رئیس کمیسیون فرهنگی اجتماعی و زیارت شورای اسلامی این شهر از تصویب طرح تغییر نام خیابان مولوی واقع در بلوار سجاد این شهر به شهید آیت الله شیخ نمر خبر داد.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Saudi just recalled it's embassy staff in Iran and ordered Iranian diplomats in KSA to leave the country within 48 hours!

This is madness!

The Saudis planned this. They provoked a response from Iran by beheading a Shia activist, so with the row they have an excuse to shut the embassy!

They hated the nuclear deal lifting the pressure off Iran and now they want the pressure on again!

I say: *arm the Houthis and arm them to the teeth!* The Saudis should get a little taste of Syria!


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> Saudi just recalled it's embassy staff in Iran and ordered Iranian diplomats in KSA to leave the country within 48 hours!
> 
> This is madness!
> 
> The Saudis planned this. They provoked a response from Iran by beheading a Shia activist, so with the row they have an excuse to shut the embassy!
> 
> They hated the nuclear deal lifting the pressure off Iran and now they want the pressure on again!
> 
> I say: *arm the Houthis and arm them to the teeth!* The Saudis should get a little taste of Syria!


You've attacked their embassy which was an act of war and you're calling it madness when they recall their diplomats? 

be reallistic... Houthis won't stand a chance no matter what you arm them with,

You'll just demonize Iran more and more in the international arena


----------



## scythian500

LegionnairE said:


> You've attacked their embassy which was an act of war and you're calling it madness when they recall their diplomats?


It was not the government who attacked these pussiess in Tehran and Mashhad embassies... Those who burned them to hell were ordinary citizens who got so angry with them... Iranian authorities arrested over 50 protesters btw...
btw, Obsession is a type of hidden expression of love... did u know that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

scythian500 said:


> It was not the government who attacked these pussiess in Tehran and Mashhad embassies... Those who burned them to hell were ordinary citizens who got so angry with them... Iranian authorities arrested over 50 protesters btw...


doesn't matter, their security was your responsibility.


----------



## scythian500

*Mashhad witnesses massive protests to Saudi ISIS-like act of beheading by sword of peaceful activist Al Nimr:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

scythian500 said:


> btw, Obsession is a type of hidden expression of love... did u know that?


You can be obsessed with hate... Ever read moby dick? or the Count of Monte Cristo?


----------



## scythian500

LegionnairE said:


> You can be obsessed with hate... Ever read moby dick? or the Count of Monte Cristo?


Admitting through recognition is the first step toward fixing a disease...


----------



## LegionnairE

scythian500 said:


> Admitting through recognition is the first step toward fixing a disease...


depends on the disease really

sometimes you're better off not knowing you're sick... that's why sometimes they give you placebos and say you'll be fine

I don't see what this has to do with the topic at hand but


----------



## AmirPatriot

LegionnarE, do you know the Houthis have been attacking military bases and outposts inside KSA? You do know they are armed with nothing but AKs, RPGs, improvised/captured weapons yet they are defeating the Saudis who have Abrams tanks and apache helicopters? The Saudi military is just bad at fighting, it couldn't finish off a couple of peasants with AKs. What do you think would happen if the Houthis were armed with UAVs, modern TOW missiles and financial backing? The Saudis would be kicked out of Yemen, that's what! 

If it goes well the defeat will trigger a revolution that will overthrow these fat murderers!


----------



## LegionnairE

AmirPatriot said:


> LegionnarE, do you know the Houthis have been attacking military bases and outposts inside KSA? You do know they are armed with nothing but AKs, RPGs, improvised/captured weapons yet they are defeating the Saudis who have Abrams tanks and apache helicopters? The Saudi military is just bad at fighting, it couldn't finish off a couple of peasants with AKs. What do you think would happen if the Houthis were armed with UAVs,  modern TOW missiles and financial backing? The Saudis would be kicked out of Yemen, that's what!
> 
> If it goes well the defeat will trigger a revolution that will overthrow these fat murderers!


I agree that saudi military is a joke but not that big of a joke 
They may be fat, stupid and poor trained but they are well armed... relatively
besides they're not alone, other arab countries are joining them aswell.


Still though I find it hilarious that saudis lost 6 abrams tanks to insurgents  LMFAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

LegionnairE said:


> You've attacked their embassy which was an act of war and you're calling it madness when they recall their diplomats?
> 
> be reallistic... Houthis won't stand a chance no matter what you arm them with,
> 
> You'll just demonize Iran more and more in the international arena



If the government attacks the embassy, it is an act of war, not if the public attacks it. Else we'd have constant wars around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

agha masulane jomhuri eslami age ino mikhunin dametun garm ye moghe bikhial nashina bayad yebar vase hamishe az share in araba rahat shim. shieo alawio kurd hame iranian o khakeshun joze falate irane. hanuz yademun narafte in arabaye pofiuz cheghad toop o tank be saddam dadano cheghad javune mamlekat koshte shodan, bayad madareshuno be azashun bezarim
@Serpentine serpi be Abii begu biad dobare khaheshan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

به جای این افتضاه حمله به سفارت ایران میتونست اون وقتی که به دو تا جوون تعرض شد و یا حجاج کشته شدن سفیر عربستان دیپورت میکرد 
الان با این ابرو ریزی 2 تا کشور دیگه سفارتشون بستن الان ما منزوی تر میشیم سنی های منظقه هم میرن پشت عربستان
اخه این کار بود ؟


----------



## Arminkh

Oh no!! Sudan has severed its relations with Iran! What should we do now??



Blackmoon said:


> به جای این افتضاه حمله به سفارت ایران میتونست اون وقتی که به دو تا جوون تعرض شد و یا حجاج کشته شدن سفیر عربستان دیپورت میکرد
> الان با این ابرو ریزی 2 تا کشور دیگه سفارتشون بستن الان ما منزوی تر میشیم سنی های منظقه هم میرن پشت عربستان
> اخه این کار بود ؟


این جور اتفاقها ربطی به خود دولت نداره. ایرانیا کلا از دست عربستان شاکین. یه بهانه گیر آوردن خودشون رو خالی کنن. هرچند کار بی فایده ای بود ولی مردمن دیگه.

در هر صورت من فکر نمیکنم شرایط خیلی فرقی بکنه تا حالا دشمنی ها زیرزیرکی بود حالا حداقل همه رو بازی می کنن. امیدوارم حداقل باعث شه مردم حج نرن. این بهترین راهه ضربه زدن به عربستانه.

درنهایت هم کشورهایی که با ایران روابط معنی دار اقتصادی داشتن روابطشون رو حفظ می کنن. مثلا امارات فقط سطح روابط رو کاهش داد ولی اعلام کرده که روابط اقتصادی رو ادامه میده.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

Blackmoon said:


> به جای این افتضاه حمله به سفارت ایران میتونست اون وقتی که به دو تا جوون تعرض شد و یا حجاج کشته شدن سفیر عربستان دیپورت میکرد
> الان با این ابرو ریزی 2 تا کشور دیگه سفارتشون بستن الان ما منزوی تر میشیم سنی های منظقه هم میرن پشت عربستان
> اخه این کار بود ؟



به آقا بگو..
.

فقط یک قلم از ضرری که الان متوجه ایران شد.

زیان سنگین بخش معدن و صنایع معدنی ایران از قطع روابط اقتصادی با عربستان

خبرهای قطع رابطه با عربستان را تقریبا همگی شنیده ایم... از نظر اقتصادی طی 8 ماه سال 1394 صادرات ایران به عرستان 132 میلیون دلار و واردات 40 میلیون دلار بوده است. یعنی حدود 90 میلیون دلار مازاد تراز تجاری به نفع ایران بین 2 کشور وجود داشته است.

اما بد نیست بدانیم حدود 102 میلیون دلار از 132 میلیون دلار صادرات ایران به عربستان را محصولات معدن و صنایع معدنی شامل فولاد-روی-سیمان-سنگ ساختمانی و ...تشکیل می داد!!!

1- فولاد: صادرات 8 ماهه ایران به عربستان 95 میلیون دلار یا 233 هزار تن
2- روی و کنسانتره آن: صادرات حدود 3.5 میلیون دلار
3- سیمان و کلینکر: صادرات 230 هزار دلار
4-سنگ مرمر: صادرات 201 هزار دلار


----------



## Arminkh

LegionnairE said:


> I agree that saudi military is a joke but not that big of a joke
> They may be fat, stupid and poor trained but they are well armed... relatively
> besides they're not alone, other arab countries are joining them aswell.
> 
> 
> Still though I find it hilarious that saudis lost 6 abrams tanks to insurgents  LMFAO


None of the major Arab countries would do anything but condemning the attack. For example, Egypt has condemned the attack as has Iran's own government. Oman has kept silent.

Bahrain is actually run by Saudis so there was no surprise when they severed the ties. Sudan, well, they are on Saudi's paycheck so again, I'm sure they will get paid for what they did. 

Emirate downgraded the ties but announced the economic relations will continue. 

Iraq and Syria are already Iran's ally and I heard, Saudi's embassy in Baghdad was also hit by a rocket.



Uhuhu said:


> به مقام معظم رهبری بگو..
> .
> 
> فقط یک قلم از ضرری که الان متوجه ایران شد.
> 
> زیان سنگین بخش معدن و صنایع معدنی ایران از قطع روابط اقتصادی با عربستان
> 
> خبرهای قطع رابطه با عربستان را تقریبا همگی شنیده ایم... از نظر اقتصادی طی 8 ماه سال 1394 صادرات ایران به عرستان 132 میلیون دلار و واردات 40 میلیون دلار بوده است. یعنی حدود 90 میلیون دلار مازاد تراز تجاری به نفع ایران بین 2 کشور وجود داشته است.
> 
> اما بد نیست بدانیم حدود 102 میلیون دلار از 132 میلیون دلار صادرات ایران به عربستان را محصولات معدن و صنایع معدنی شامل فولاد-روی-سیمان-سنگ ساختمانی و ...تشکیل می داد!!!
> 
> 1- فولاد: صادرات 8 ماهه ایران به عربستان 95 میلیون دلار یا 233 هزار تن
> 2- روی و کنسانتره آن: صادرات حدود 3.5 میلیون دلار
> 3- سیمان و کلینکر: صادرات 230 هزار دلار
> 4-سنگ مرمر: صادرات 201 هزار دلار


من فکر می نکم این محصولات بالاخره به عربستان خواهد رفت اگر نه مستقیم از طریق واسطه مثلا امارات.

به غیر از ایران کشور دیگری تو منطقه نداریم که بتونه سیمان، سنگ یا فیروزه صادی کنه. 

آهن قضیه جداییه. اون رو از خیلی کشورها میشه خرید.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Arminkh said:


> None of the major Arab countries would do anything but condemning the attack. For example, Egypt has condemned the attack as has Iran's own government. Oman has kept silent.
> 
> Bahrain is actually run by Saudis so there was no surprise when they severed the ties. Sudan, well, they are on Saudi's paycheck so again, I'm sure they will get paid for what they did.
> 
> Emirate downgraded the ties but announced the economic relations will continue.
> 
> Iraq and Syria are already Iran's ally and I heard, Saudi's embassy in Baghdad was also hit by a rocket.
> 
> 
> من فکر می نکم این محصولات بالاخره به عربستان خواهد رفت اگر نه مستقیم از طریق واسطه مثلا امارات.
> 
> به غیر از ایران کشور دیگری تو منطقه نداریم که بتونه سیمان، سنگ یا فیروزه صادی کنه.
> 
> آهن قضیه جداییه. اون رو از خیلی کشورها میشه خرید.



مهمتر از همه فولاد بود که 96 میلیون دلار بود. تازه این روزها وضع بازار آهن خیلی خرابه و قیمتهاش پایین اومده و معادن سنگ آهن ایران ضررده شدن که حالا اینم شد قوز بالا قوز.
تمام موارد دیگه رو هم می توانند از جاهای دیگه تامین کنند فقط یک مقدار راه دورتر میشه و ما بازار رو از دست دادیم.


----------



## Blackmoon

اصلا نباید به هیچ وجه به هیچ سفارتی حمله کرد تا میایم یک لحظه وضعمون خوب بشه سرمون بالا بره برادران خودجوش همه چیزو خراب میکنن 
خوب الان کی جواب ارزش و منافع ازدست رفته ایران رو میده ؟ 
طرف رفته با تلفون سفارت عربستان عکس گرفته ... ادم میخواد شاخ دربیاره


----------



## Arminkh

Uhuhu said:


> مهمتر از همه فولاد بود که 96 میلیون دلار بود. تازه این روزها وضع بازار آهن تو ایران و همه ی دنیا خیلی خرابه و قیمتهاش پایین اومده معادن سنگ آهن ایران ضررده شدن که حالا اینم شد قوز بالا قوز.
> تمام موارد دیگه رو هم می توانند از جاهای دیگه تامین کنند فقط یک مقدار راه دورتر میشه و ما بازار رو از دست دادیم.


قبول دارم ولی اجتناب ناپذیر بود. اونا دنبال بهانه بودن روابط رو با ایران قطع کنن. اگر نه به خاطر این موضوع، یه بهانه دیگه پیدا می کردن. 

از اول انقلاب تا الان خیلی در مورد اینکه دشمن کیه صحبت شده. ولی حقیقت اینه که عربستان بزرگترین دشمن ایران توی منطقه است. یاد هست وزیر امور خارجشون رو تخت بیماری راهی اروپا شد تا جلوی توافق رو بگیره؟ کم به صدام کمک کردن؟ الان چرا دارن یمن رو می کوبن؟ سوریه رو کی به هم ریخت؟ 

روابط اقتصادی با همچین کشوری هر چقدر هم باشه متزلزه. بهتره هیچوقت روش حساب نشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Blackmoon said:


> اصلا نباید به هیچ وجه به هیچ سفارتی حمله کرد تا میایم یک لحظه وضعمون خوب بشه سرمون بالا بره برادران خودجوش همه چیزو خراب میکنن
> خوب الان کی جواب ارزش و منافع ازدست رفته ایران رو میده ؟
> طرف رفته با تلفون سفارت عربستان عکس گرفته ... ادم میخواد شاخ دربیاره


قضيه ي اين عكسه چيه ؟


----------



## scythian500

*عربستان ظرف 3 سال ورشکست می‌شود*
تحلیلگران می‌گویند اگر قیمت نفت کمتر از 40 دلار در هر بشکه بماند عربستان ظرف سه سال ورشکست خواهد شد.
به گزارش مشرق، پایگاه خبری برت‌بارت برآورد کرد اگر قیمت نفت کمتر از 40 دلار بماند ذخایر ارزی عربستان در پایان امسال به 623 میلیارد دلار خواهد رسید و سالانه حدود 150 میلیارد دلار کاهش می‌یابد.

با توجه به اینکه عربستان برای ادامه دادن به تجارت نفتی خود به دستکم 250 میلیارد دلار احتیاج دارد، این کشور ظرف سه سال ورشکست خواهد شد.

صندوق بین‌المللی پول اعلام کرده ذخایر ارز خارجی 750 میلیارد دلاری عربستان رسما با 115 میلیارد دلار کاهش در 15 ماه گذشته به 635 میلیارد دلار رسیده است.

صندوق بین‌المللی پول پیشتر پیش‌بینی کرده بود که با این روند عربستان تا سال 2020 ورشکست خواهد شد.

با توجه به بودجه 294 میلیارد دلاری عربستان در سال 2014 این کشور دچار کسری بودجه 14.4 میلیارد دلاری (پنج درصد تولید ناخالص داخلی) شد، اما با توجه به اینکه هزینه‌های عربستان تقریبا تغییر نکرده و قیمت نفت خام از بالای 100 دلار در هر بشکه به متوسط بشکه‌ای 49 دلار در سال 2015 سقوط کرد، کسری بودجه عربستان به رقم قابل توجه 98 میلیارد دلار افزایش یافته است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

kollang said:


> قضيه ي اين عكسه چيه ؟


taraf rafte telephone sefarato kande ax endakhte , hala araba daran too twitter maskhare mikonan

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

scythian500 said:


>


مگه جیبوتی هم قطع کرد؟ اوضاع داره خیلی خطرناک میشه!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

Arminkh said:


> مگه جیبوتی هم قطع کرد؟ اوضاع داره خیلی خطرناک میشه!


ummah dare az iran fasele migire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

like_a_boss said:


> ummah dare az iran fasele migire


امیدوارم اونقدر فاصله بگیرن که از اونور بیافتن پایین

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## like_a_boss

Arminkh said:


> امیدوارم اونقدر فاصله بگیرن که از اونور بیافتن پایین


oftadanesh ke be jahanam faghat man negaranam barname kamel pish nare jolo
nofuzemun kam she


----------



## scythian500

be logo King Khalid airbase tavaoh konid!!
فیلم/ شاهزاده‌های سعودی مغلوب موشکهای یمنی


----------



## Arminkh

like_a_boss said:


> oftadanesh ke be jahanam faghat man negaranam barnamun kamel pish nare jolo
> nofuzemun kam she


من فکر نمی کنم. اتفاقا به نظر من الان ایران می تونه یک سری از ملاحظات رو هم کنار بگذاره. 

عربستان تا حالا هر کار که تونسته برای کاهش نفوظ ایران کرده. زیرزیرکی نتونست کاری بکنه حالا داره سعی می کنه علنی کارش رو انجام بده.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

آیا آل‌سعود صدمین سالگرد پادشاهی را جشن می‌گیرد؟/ کشوری که در کمتر از دو دهه واردکننده نفت می‌شود

*به این میگن تحلیل نسبتا خوب از روابط ملخستان ایران

الاخبار: تهران تمامی برگه‌های خود را رو نخواهد کرد/ الحیات: مقامات ایران در ماجرای سفارت دست داشتند*


----------



## Takaavar

بحث سفارت الان تو این برهه زمانی یه چیز جانبیه که الان کشورهای حامی وهابیت دارن استفاده میکنن تا اصل قضیه که اعدام شیخ نمر هست رو لوث کنن


----------



## mohsen

آخ مردیم از این همه اعتباری که جناب حقوقدان برامون جمع کرد
دارم بالا میارم


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*امارت اسلامی[ویرایش]*
طالبان سپس نام حکومت خود را امارت اسلامی افغانستان گذاشتند و تشکیلات خود را از طریق رادیو افغانستان اعلان نمودند. کشورهای پاکستان، امارات متحده عربی و عربستان سعودی تنها سه کشوری بودند که طالبان را به رسمیت شناختند.

*یک مقام امنیتی: آتش قبل از حضور معترضان در ساختمان سفارت عربستان شعله ور شده بود*
یک مقام امنیتی گفت: براساس بررسی‌های اولیه به این نتیجه رسیده‌ایم که آتش سوزی در سفارت، قبل از حضور معترضان صورت گرفته و بر همین اساس این اتفاق برای دستگاه‌های امنیتی مشکوک است.


به گزارش مشرق، یک مقام امنیتی امروز در رابطه با اتفاقاتی که در سفارت عربستان رخ داده اظهار داشت: دستگا‌ه‌های امنیتی درحال بررسی این موضوع هستند و تاکنون هم به سرنخ‌های خوبی رسیده‌اند.

وی افزود: براساس بررسی‌های اولیه به این نتیجه رسیده‌ایم که آتش در سفارت، قبل از حضور معترضان شعله ور شده بود و بر همین اساس این اتفاق برای دستگاه‌های امنیتی مشکوک است.

این منبع مطلع اضافه کرد: تحقیقات اولیه از شاهدان عینی و حاضران در صحنه، آتش‌سوزی در ساختمان سفارت قبل از حضور معترضان را هم تایید می‌کند.

محمدباقر نوبخت سخنگوی دولت هم امروز در نشست خبری خود در پاسخ به پرسش خبرنگار اسوشیتدپرس در خصوص اینکه گفته می شود تعدادی از بازداشت شدگان در حادثه سفارت عربستان از نیروهای مخالف دولت و هم برخی از نیروهای وابسته به عربستان بوده اند، گفت: حتی می شود به این فهرست اسرائیل را نیز اضافه کرد. زیرا این اقدام هم منافع ما را مخدوش و هم موضع طرف تخاصم را تقویت می کند.

پیش از این برخی منابع خبری گفته بودند که در جریان اعتراض مردم به جنایت رژیم آل سعود، نکته ای که خیلی زود به چشم آمد، آتش گرفتن بخشی از ساختمان سفارت سعودی در تهران بود؛ حادثه ای که گویا از پیش طراحی شده بود، ولی ظاهرا در انجام این برنامه عوامل وابسته به سفارت سعودی در داخل سفارتخانه مقداری عجله به خرج دادند و پیش از اینکه دانشجویان به سفارت نزدیک شوند، آتش خودجوش شعله ور و مشخص شد که سناریوی سعودی ها در این ارتباط چه بوده است.

On August 8, 1998 the Taliban launched an attack on Mazar-i Sharif. Of 1500 defenders only 100 survived the engagement. Once in control the Taliban began to kill people indiscriminately. At first shooting people in the street, they soon began to target Hazaras. Women were raped, and thousands of people were locked in containers and left to suffocate. This ethnic cleansing left an estimated 5,000 to 6,000 dead. At this time ten Iranian diplomats and a journalist were killed. Iran assumed the Taliban had murdered them, and mobilized its army, deploying men along the border with Afghanistan. By the middle of September there were 250,000 Iranian personnel stationed on the border.


----------



## scythian500

*The Parthian Language letters.. did u know about it? 




*

*
مهرداد اول یکی از پادشاهان پارتی ایران
*





*Avestan Language:*






*and this is BC version of Persian Keyboard!!*






*Middle Persian:*






*Pahlavi Persian:*






*Old Greek (From around Seleucian/Parthian empires era):*






*Syriac Nestorian:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

*New Persian Manichean:*






*Middle Persian Manichean:*






*Sogdian Script:*






تصاویر/ امیری که سیاوشِ حرم شد

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> آخ مردیم از این همه اعتباری که جناب حقوقدان برامون جمع کرد
> دارم بالا میارم


این یکیش را که خودت خوب میدونی زیر سر کی بوده و کی مردم را اونجا جمع کرد و تحریک کرد . در مورد اعتبار هم همون روز که سودان و بحرین روابطشان را با ایران قطع کرد هیات تجاری دانمارکی بعد از ده سال اومده بود به ایران
نخستین هیات تجاری دانمارکی پس از 10 سال در ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> این یکیش را که خودت خوب میدونی زیر سر کی بوده و کی مردم را اونجا جمع کرد و تحریک کرد . در مورد اعتبار هم همون روز که سودان و بحرین روابطشان را با ایران قطع کرد هیات تجاری دانمارکی بعد از ده سال اومده بود به ایران
> نخستین هیات تجاری دانمارکی پس از 10 سال در ایران


آخ ببخشید یادم نبود در دیپلماسی وادادگی اعتراض به کشور دوست و برادر عربستان حرام قطعی هست
ببخشید که مردم غیرتمندی که دیدن رىس جمهور آبکیشون حتی زورش میاد سعودی ها رو محکوم کنه خونشون به جوش اومد

دلتونو به همون چند تا هیىت اقتصادی که صدتاش اومد و رفت و هیچ چیز هم تغییر نکرد خوش کنید، چون قیمتش چند تن اورانیوم و عزت ایرانیا بیشتر نبود


----------



## Daneshmand

It appears North Korea has tested another nuclear weapon, most probably a thermonuclear one: Tremor detected near North Korea nuclear site - BBC News

This comes just days after North Korea tested a submarine launched BM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> *The Parthian Language letters.. did u know about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> مهرداد اول یکی از پادشاهان پارتی ایران
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avestan Language:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and this is BC version of Persian Keyboard!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Middle Persian:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pahlavi Persian:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old Greek (From around Seleucian/Parthian empires era):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Syriac Nestorian:*



What is your take in Persian language reform by using one of the ancient Persian alphabets to write it? Or also replacing good amount of Arabic and Turkish loan words with ancient Persian words that can be traced in old texts? There is nothing wrong with Arabic alphabets, but the nationalistic spirit of Persian people is not in total peace with it, nor with loan words (which is alright I guess).


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> آخ ببخشید یادم نبود در دیپلماسی وادادگی اعتراض به کشور دوست و برادر عربستان حرام قطعی هست
> ببخشید که مردم غیرتمندی که دیدن رىس جمهور آبکیشون حتی زورش میاد سعودی ها رو محکوم کنه خونشون به جوش اومد
> 
> دلتونو به همون چند تا هیىت اقتصادی که صدتاش اومد و رفت و هیچ چیز هم تغییر نکرد خوش کنید، چون قیمتش چند تن اورانیوم و عزت ایرانیا بیشتر نبود


اعتراض با انداختن کوکتل مولوتوف توی سفارت ، با دزدیدن تلفن سفارت ؟
چرا وقتی 500 تا هموطنتون را بخاطر بی کفایتی و ضعف مدیریت به کشتن
دادن به فکر اعتراض نبود ، چرا مثل بقیه دنیا مثل آدم جمع نمیشید و اعتراض
نمیکنید ، تازه مگر مملکت سخنگوی وزارت امور خارجه نداره که رییس جمهور
کار وزندگیش را ول کنه بابت هر ماجرایی یک اعتراض بکن.
یک سوال دیگه هم من از شما دارم اینهمه عربستان مردم یمن را کشت ، یکی از
شماها به فکرش نرسید که یک اعتراض بکنه حالا تا این یک نفر را کشتن باید
میرفتید 2 ساعت نگذشته سفارت را به آتش میکشید میخواستم بدونم مگه بعضی
خونها از بعضی خونهای دیگه قرمز تر هستش؟

در ضمن اینجا تعریف من از اعتراض با تعریف شما فرق داره ، هدف اعتراض
کننده ها هم اصلاعربستان نبوده اونها به لیستشان نگاه کنی میبینی کسایی بودن
که هدفشان فقط درست کردن دردسر برای دولت بوده اما اینرا بدون









اینجا هم اطلاعات خوبی هست که بعضی ها از بس به ظواهر چسبیدن اونها را
فراموش کردن ، بد نیست دوباره یک یادآوری برایشون بشه

مرکز پاسخگویی به سوالات دینی 



Full Moon said:


> What is your take in Persian language reform by using one of the ancient Persian alphabets to write it? Or also replacing good amount of Arabic and Turkish loan words with ancient Persian words that can be traced in old texts? There is nothing wrong with Arabic alphabets, but the nationalistic spirit of Persian people is not in total peace with it, nor with loan words (which is alright I guess).


all of them are based on Aramaic Alphabet , the question is what's the point ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

JEskandari said:


> اعتراض با انداختن کوکتل مولوتوف توی سفارت ، با دزدیدن تلفن سفارت ؟
> چرا وقتی 500 تا هموطنتون را بخاطر بی کفایتی و ضعف مدیریت به کشتن
> دادن به فکر اعتراض نبود ، چرا مثل بقیه دنیا مثل آدم جمع نمیشید و اعتراض
> نمیکنید ، تازه مگر مملکت سخنگوی وزارت امور خارجه نداره که رییس جمهور
> کار وزندگیش را ول کنه بابت هر ماجرایی یک اعتراض بکن.
> یک سوال دیگه هم من از شما دارم اینهمه عربستان مردم یمن را کشت ، یکی از
> شماها به فکرش نرسید که یک اعتراض بکنه حالا تا این یک نفر را کشتن باید
> میرفتید 2 ساعت نگذشته سفارت را به آتش میکشید میخواستم بدونم مگه بعضی
> خونها از بعضی خونهای دیگه قرمز تر هستش؟
> 
> در ضمن اینجا تعریف من از اعتراض با تعریف شما فرق داره ، هدف اعتراض
> کننده ها هم اصلاعربستان نبوده اونها به لیستشان نگاه کنی میبینی کسایی بودن
> که هدفشان فقط درست کردن دردسر برای دولت بوده اما اینرا بدون
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینجا هم اطلاعات خوبی هست که بعضی ها از بس به ظواهر چسبیدن اونها را
> فراموش کردن ، بد نیست دوباره یک یادآوری برایشون بشه
> 
> مرکز پاسخگویی به سوالات دینی
> 
> 
> all of them are based on Aramaic Alphabet , the question is what's the point ?



I said what the point is, which is reconciling the Persian nationalistic spirit with its own language as they see Arabic alphabet and loan words as severe offense to their culture.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Full Moon said:


> I said what the point is, which is reconciling the Persian nationalistic spirit with its own language as they see Arabic alphabet and loan words as severe offense to their culture.


but will changing the alphabet achieve that ?
it only made problem for the people who don't knew it and make it harder to use it in everyday situation
also making the use of it standardized take decades . it only make confusion for the one to two generation .
on your other suggestion , removing loaned words by making new one is not interesting , but if already there is words in Persian language that can be used instead of them then using them is something positive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

JEskandari said:


> but will changing the alphabet achieve that ?
> it only made problem for the people who don't knew it and make it harder to use it in everyday situation
> also making the use of it standardized take decades . it only make confusion for the one to two generation .
> on your other suggestion , removing loaned words by making new one is not interesting , but if already there is words in Persian language that can be used instead of them then using them is something positive



But this remains a major demand for significant part of the educated Persian eleite. They are not at peace with foreign input in their language, and the worst foregin here is the Arabic looking or sounding letters/words. Secular Iranians (again not a small part of Iranians) wish for the alphabet to be changed may be because they don't want people to read old relgious books.


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> اعتراض با انداختن کوکتل مولوتوف توی سفارت ، با دزدیدن تلفن سفارت ؟
> چرا وقتی 500 تا هموطنتون را بخاطر بی کفایتی و ضعف مدیریت به کشتن
> دادن به فکر اعتراض نبود ، چرا مثل بقیه دنیا مثل آدم جمع نمیشید و اعتراض
> نمیکنید ، تازه مگر مملکت سخنگوی وزارت امور خارجه نداره که رییس جمهور
> کار وزندگیش را ول کنه بابت هر ماجرایی یک اعتراض بکن.
> یک سوال دیگه هم من از شما دارم اینهمه عربستان مردم یمن را کشت ، یکی از
> شماها به فکرش نرسید که یک اعتراض بکنه حالا تا این یک نفر را کشتن باید
> میرفتید 2 ساعت نگذشته سفارت را به آتش میکشید میخواستم بدونم مگه بعضی
> خونها از بعضی خونهای دیگه قرمز تر هستش؟
> 
> در ضمن اینجا تعریف من از اعتراض با تعریف شما فرق داره ، هدف اعتراض
> کننده ها هم اصلاعربستان نبوده اونها به لیستشان نگاه کنی میبینی کسایی بودن
> که هدفشان فقط درست کردن دردسر برای دولت بوده اما اینرا بدون
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینجا هم اطلاعات خوبی هست که بعضی ها از بس به ظواهر چسبیدن اونها را
> فراموش کردن ، بد نیست دوباره یک یادآوری برایشون بشه
> 
> مرکز پاسخگویی به سوالات دینی


 اینکه گفتی چرا به خاطر سایر جنایات سعودیها اعتراض نشده، حالا چون خبرگزاریهای محبوبتون گزارش نمیدن دلیل نمیشه که اتفاق نیفتاده باشه
خبرگزاری فارس - در اعتراض به بی‌کفایتی سعودی‌ها تجمع اعتراضی دانشجویان و مردم مقابل سفارت عربستان آغاز شد


> با توجه به عدم صدور مجوز از سوی وزارت کشور بسیاری از دانشجویان و مردم انقلابی کشورمان به طور خودجوش در اعتراض به بی‌کفایتی سعودی‌ها در اداره حج، مقابل سفارت عربستان تجمع کردند.



اینکه مگه رئیس جمهور بیکاره
باید بگم که موضع گیری در برابر موضوعات مهم جهانی عرف بین الملل و از اون مهمتر وظیفه انسانی هست
که البته اعتراف میکنم مورد دوم مشمول روحانی نمیشه
در ضمن مگه همین رئیس جمهورتون نبود که بلافاصله بعد از کشتار تو فرانسه بیانیه صادر کرد، چطور برای مرگ ۴ تااروپایی نجس واجب بود ولی برای شهادت ۴۷ نفر از هم کیشامون اتلاف وقت؟

چطور در قضیه اعتراض به سفارت انگلیس حتی نذاشتن مردم جمع بشن ولی اینجا حتی جلوی کسانی که قصد آتش افروزی داشتن گرفته نشد؟
سابقه رفاقت سعودیها با کسانی از داخل شاىبه های زیادی رو ایجاد میکنه

اون آیه قرآن هم من رو یاد یکی از سخنان امام خمینی درباره رىیس جمهور آمریکا و حاشیه نویسی قرٱن انداخت


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> What is your take in Persian language reform by using one of the ancient Persian alphabets to write it? Or also replacing good amount of Arabic and Turkish loan words with ancient Persian words that can be traced in old texts? There is nothing wrong with Arabic alphabets, but the nationalistic spirit of Persian people is not in total peace with it, nor with loan words (which is alright I guess).


They are hundreds Persians words that use in turkish but there is not a single turkish word that uses in Persian. Also all of the arabic words that use in Persian are Quranic words and not usual arab words.

Persian or Nastaligh is our ancient script and it has nothing to do with arabic and we will not change it to Latin scripts like the turks.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Full Moon said:


> But this remains a major demand for significant part of the educated Persian eleite. They are not at peace with foreign input in their language, and the worst foregin here is the Arabic looking or sounding letters/words. Secular Iranians (again not a small part of Iranians) wish for the alphabet to be changed may be because they don't want people to read old relgious books.


I like to see some of those major portion of Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

JEskandari said:


> all of them are based on Aramaic Alphabet , the question is what's the point ?


Nothing can resist the Laws of Nature.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> در ضمن مگه همین رئیس جمهورتون نبود که بلافاصله بعد از کشتار تو فرانسه بیانیه صادر کرد، چطور برای مرگ ۴ تااروپایی نجس واجب بود ولی برای شهادت ۴۷ نفر از هم کیشامون اتلاف وقت؟


اون 47 نفر 44 نفرشون اعضای القایده بودن که ممکن همکیش بعضی ها باشن اما همکیش من نیستند



mohsen said:


> اینکه گفتی چرا به خاطر سایر جنایات سعودیها اعتراض نشده، حالا چون خبرگزاریهای محبوبتون گزارش نمیدن دلیل نمیشه که اتفاق نیفتاده باشه
> خبرگزاری فارس - در اعتراض به بی‌کفایتی سعودی‌ها تجمع اعتراضی دانشجویان و مردم مقابل سفارت عربستان آغاز شد


اونجا سفارت هم آتیش زدند ؟



mohsen said:


> اینکه مگه رئیس جمهور بیکاره
> باید بگم که موضع گیری در برابر موضوعات مهم جهانی عرف بین الملل و از اون مهمتر وظیفه انسانی هست
> که البته اعتراف میکنم مورد دوم مشمول روحانی نمیشه
> در ضمن مگه همین رئیس جمهورتون نبود که بلافاصله بعد از کشتار تو فرانسه بیانیه صادر کرد، چطور برای مرگ ۴ تااروپایی نجس واجب بود ولی برای شهادت ۴۷ نفر از هم کیشامون اتلاف وقت؟



اینکار وظیفه وزارت امور خارجه هستش .نه رییس جمهور
در ضمن اگر خبر نداری بدون که از لحاظ شرع پیروان کتاب نجس نیستند



mohsen said:


> چطور در قضیه اعتراض به سفارت انگلیس حتی نذاشتن مردم جمع بشن ولی اینجا حتی جلوی کسانی که قصد آتش افروزی داشتن گرفته نشد؟
> سابقه رفاقت سعودیها با کسانی از داخل شاىبه های زیادی رو ایجاد میکنه
> 
> اون آیه قرآن هم من رو یاد یکی از سخنان امام خمینی درباره رىیس جمهور آمریکا و حاشیه نویسی قرٱن انداخت


اینرا باید از کسی بپرسی که بعضی وقتها عقیده داره نمیشه مردم را زد بعضی وقتها عقیده اش یک کم فرق داره
در ضمن اونی که رفاقت با سعودی ها داشت که توی انتخابات قبل رد صلاحیت شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

JEskandari said:


> اون 47 نفر 44 نفرشون اعضای القایده بودن که ممکن همکیش بعضی ها باشن اما همکیش من نیستند
> 
> 
> اونجا سفارت هم آتیش زدند ؟
> 
> 
> 
> اینکار وظیفه وزارت امور خارجه هستش .نه رییس جمهور
> در ضمن اگر خبر نداری بدون که از لحاظ شرع پیروان کتاب نجس نیستند
> 
> 
> اینرا باید از کسی بپرسی که بعضی وقتها عقیده داره نمیشه مردم را زد بعضی وقتها عقیده اش یک کم فرق داره
> در ضمن اونی که رفاقت با سعودی ها داشت که توی انتخابات قبل رد صلاحیت شد


Dude at least write in english i keep getting alerts from this thread and i cant even understand half of the posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

xenon54 said:


> Dude at least write in english i keep getting alerts from this thread and i cant even understand half of the posts.


nothing important , just me and Mohsen trying to chill out so tomorrow we don't make our coworkers miserable .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

xenon54 said:


> Dude at least write in english i keep getting alerts from this thread and i cant even understand half of the posts.


I use google, it works unless they start using the latin alphabet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I use google, it works unless they start using the latin alphabet.


Meh im too lazy, but seriously PDF subscribed various threads automatically for me, i end up with tons of alerts every evening, unwatching doesnt work either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

2800 said:


> They are hundreds Persians words that use in turkish but there is not a single turkish word that uses in Persian. Also all of the arabic words that use in Persian are Quranic words and not usual arab words.
> 
> Persian or Nastaligh is our ancient script *and it has nothing to do with arabic *and we will not change it to Latin scripts like the turks.



Yes, the script has nothing to do with Arabic particularly the letters *ح،ع،ض*


----------



## Hack-Hook

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I use google, it works unless they start using the latin alphabet.


you'll never get me typing Finglish

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

JEskandari said:


> I like to see some of those major portion of Iranian



They are in Tehran. Go to the Northern parts of Tehran and you won't have shortage of them. Let alone Iranians outside of Iran (nearly 5 million).


----------



## Hack-Hook

Full Moon said:


> They are in Tehran. Go to the Northern parts of Tehran and you won't have shortage of them. Let alone Iranians outside of Iran (nearly 5 millions).


well , I live in Saadat-Abad which is pretty much , north north west of tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

JEskandari said:


> well , I live in Saadat-Abad which is pretty much , north north west of tehran



So why the demands for the change of script and removal of Arabic words is all over the internet by educated Persian nationalists and Persian elites?


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

JEskandari said:


> you'll never get me typing Finglish


Good, I didn't want you to anyways...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Full Moon said:


> So why the demands for the change of script and removal of Arabic words is all over the internet by educated Persian nationalists and Persian elites?


maybe ,you see the demands of a small vocal group ,not the larger silent one.
about the demand i guess the ones who want to change the script even are just some hundred whom the majority probably already don't knew the alphabet to begin with.
but about removing the Arabic words ,well that one is a lot more widespread ,but how to do it is what's that matter, if somebody blindly start and say this words must be replaced by those words ,well he is just wasting its time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

Full Moon said:


> So why the demands for the change of script and removal of Arabic words is all over the internet by educated Persian nationalists and Persian elites?



honestly, i have seen very rare iranians who demand to change the script . maybe you are the one who often visit some special groups of people or pages in internet which let you think its a common idea among Iranians.
there is no benefit to change the script and its our ancient and historical script.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

JEskandari said:


> maybe ,you see the demands of a small vocal group ,not the larger silent one.
> about the demand i guess the ones who want to change the script even are just some hundred whom the majority probably already don't knew the alphabet to begin with.
> but about removing the Arabic words ,well that one is a lot more widespread ,but how to do it is what's that matter, if somebody blindly start and say this words must be replaced by those words ,well he is just wasting its time.



I agree, the demand for the removal of Arabic words is wider, but you don't seem to see it as a good choice to begin with. It might be hard, but it is not impossible. There will remain some Arabic still, but with less significant quantity. I don't know Farsi, but I always understand the subject better if the speacker is relgious or rural Iranian (as opposed to a rich or westrnized one). The later managed to reduce the size of Arabic vocabulary when they desired to do so. I know that the current regime is not in favor of that so the idea remains inactive for the time being.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Full Moon said:


> I agree, the demand for the removal of Arabic words is wider, but you don't seem to see it as a good choice to begin with. It might be hard, but it is not impossible. There will remain some Arabic still, but with less significant quantity. I don't know Farsi, but I always understand the subject better if the speacker is relgious or rural Iranian (as opposed to a rich or westrnized one). The later managed to reduce the size of Arabic vocabulary when they desired to do so. I know that the current regime is not in favor of that so the idea remains inactive for the time being.


well I support removal of not only Arabic world but all others from the language (like french , English , Turkish , Russian, German ,....), if there is an equal word for it in Persian .I hate it when somebody want to invent a strange world that is hard to pronounce by combining several other word to replace a harmless word that have been used for several centuries ,after all removing Arabic or Turkish world blindly and completely from our language ,also cut our ties with hundreds of year of our rich literature , some thing we absolutely cannot afford.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> Meh im too lazy, but seriously PDF subscribed various threads automatically for me, i end up with tons of alerts every evening, unwatching doesnt work either.


You may avoid this basic problem by existing where is directed at you and avoiding threads not for you...


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> You may avoid this basic problem by existing where is directed at you and avoiding threads not for you...


Anyone asked for your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*«هدف سعودی‌ها از نفس انداختن برجام است»*

اوجگیری تنش در روابط تهران و ریاض، علاوه بر ابعاد ژئوپولیتیک آن، تکان هایی را هم در بازار های سهام و ارز دو کشور، و هم در سطح منطقه خلیج فارس به وجود آورده است. رضا ولی‌زاده از فریدون خاوند پرسیده که پس‌لرزه‌های این تنش، در حال حاضر، در چه سطحی است؟

آنچه در روابط ایران و عربستان سعودی می‌گذرد بدون تردید یک بحران پردامنه دیپلماتیک است، ولی بسیار بعید به نظر می‌رسد که دو طرف بخواهند یا حتی بتوانند تا درگیری مستقیم نظامی پیش بروند.

کارشناسان مسایل ژئواستراتژیک عمدتا همین نظر را دارند، و بازار ها و محافل اقتصادی هم به همین نتیجه رسیده‌اند و به همین سبب حالت سراسیمگی در اقتصاد منطقه دیده نمی‌شود.

با این همه نشانه‌های نگرانی کم نیست. روز دوشنبه در بازار ازاد ارز تهران بهای هر دلار آمریکا هفت تا ده تومان بالا رفت و به ۳۶۸۰ تومان رسید. نرخ دلار حواله‌ای به ۳۷۱۴ تومان هم رسید. با اعلام کاهش سطح روابط دیپلماتیک بین ایران و امارات، به‌خصوص نرخ درهم امارات بالا رفت و در بازار حواله ای به ۱۰۰۸ تومان رسید.

در عربستان هم، نرخ ریال این کشور در برابر دلار به شکل چشمگیری پایین آمد. خیلی از بازارهای سهام منطقه هم - در ریاض، در قطر، در امارات - روز دوشنبه با کاهش شاخص کل روبرو شدند.

بعد از شروع تنش اخیر در روابط تهران و ریاض، ناظران اقتصادی بیش از همه بر واکنش بازار نفت متمرکز شدند. رویدادهای اخیر در روابط دو قدرت خلیج فارس چه پیآمدهایی خواهد داشت برای بهای نفت؟

در ساعات پیش از ظهر دوشنبه قیمت نفت برنت لندن در واکنش به این تنش‌ها چهار تا پنج درصد بالا رفت، ولی در ساعات آخر روز دوباره پایین آمد و حتی چند سنتی هم پایین‌تر رفت از قبل.

این نشان می‌دهد که بازیگران عرصه نفت در مرحله اول از خودشان واکنش‌های هیجانی نشان دادند زیر تاثیر ارزیابی‌های ژئو پولیتیک. ولی خیلی زود داده‌های بنیادی بازار بر رفتارهای هیجانی غلبه کردند.

منظور از داده‌های بنیادی وجود نفت اضافی است در بازار و این که امکان دارد تنش در روابط ایران و سعودی باعث بشود که دو طرف در رقابت با هم نفت ارزان به بازار بریزند و حتی قیمت این کالا را از آنچه هست پایین‌تر ببرند.

تنش در روابط دو کشور چه تاثیری می تواند داشته باشد بر اجرای «برجام» و فرایند ادغام ایران در اقتصاد جهانی؟

یکی از برنامه‌های اصلی ریاض این است که چوب لای چرخ این فرآیند بگذارد.

سعودی‌ها خوب می‌دانستند که اعدام روحانی شیعه می‌تواند با واکنش‌های تند دنیای شیعه روبرو بشود و کسانی که به سفارت عربستان در تهران حمله کردند، در دام سعودی‌ها افتادند و به چهره اقتصادی ایران ضربه زدند.
​آنچه می‌تواند منافع ایران را تامین بکند، این است که ایران تا دیر نشده، علیرغم کارشکنی‌های عربستان سعودی، با استفاده از فرایند رفع تحریم به یک موقعیت عادی در جامعه اقتصادی بین‌المللی دست پیدا بکند، وگرنه این ریاض است که برنده خواهد شد.



Full Moon said:


> I agree, the demand for the removal of Arabic words is wider, but you don't seem to see it as a good choice to begin with. It might be hard, but it is not impossible. There will remain some Arabic still, but with less significant quantity. I don't know Farsi, but I always understand the subject better if the speacker is relgious or rural Iranian (as opposed to a rich or westrnized one). The later managed to reduce the size of Arabic vocabulary when they desired to do so. I know that the current regime is not in favor of that so the idea remains inactive for the time being.


Your language and letters are borrowed from Syriac people first you remove their language and letters from your country then we will remove arabic words from Persian.

Meanwhile they are many Persian words that arabs have coppied from Iranians.

Deen = religion, Ferdos = heaven/Pardis/Paradise, Ostadh (ostad) = Professor etc.....


Furthermore : List of English words of Persian origin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​


----------



## Serpentine

I'm not really into cartoons and especially those for propaganda (which tons of Arab members on social media like Twitter get orgasms with them, @BLACKEAGLE also likes cartoons and posts them in Yemen thread and any other anti-Iran thread), but this one was not bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> Anyone asked for your opinion?


It is always like "Who asked your opinion?" when you feel you have no logical answer! I get it... 
It is a forum... It is an Iranian chill Thread... I am an Iranian... It means we all are directed by your displaced comments... Otherwise, you could go to PM mode and talk...

I still gave you the best solution...

The reason behind you not getting Alerts which you can read is because you are in a wrong place....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> What is your take on Imam Hussain and Imam Ali? Do you see them as righteous people? Or just some other tazis?


We hate all of arabs as long as they have martyred Ahlulbayt.

Moreover they fought against Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) for 80 times.

Christians didn't fight against their prophet

Jews didn't fight against Prophet Moses (PBUH) but idol worshipper arabs fought against their prophet in 80 wars...

That's why they're cursed by God (saudis solely)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

xenon54 said:


> Anyone asked for your opinion?


I think he has a secret bromance crush on you...


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> It is always like "Who asked your opinion?" when you feel you have no logical answer!


Its the first time i have said this to you.... Your post are easy to counter, finding a logical answer isnt very hard. 


scythian500 said:


> It is a forum... It is an Iranian chill Thread... I am an Iranian... It means we all are directed by your displaced comments... Otherwise, you could go to PM mode and talk...
> 
> I still gave you the best solution...
> 
> The reason behind you not getting Alerts which you can read is because you are in a wrong place....


Dude no one talked to you, nothing was directed at you and nobody asked for your opinion, i was having a talk with a specific member, stop being so egocentric. 
This thread being in Iranian section doesnt mean that only Iranians are allowed to post, the whole Forum being Pakistani is undermining your ''argument'' even further.
Besides, this is a chill thread without a specific topic so no post can really be ''displaced''...

Now read this post again if you didnt get why the location of my post or its content is none of your business, if you still dont get it then just ignore it, but whatever you do, dont waste my time further with your useless hostile attitude you understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

2800 said:


> We hate all of arabs as long as they have martyred Ahlulbayt.
> 
> Not to mention they fought against Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) for 80 times.



You weren't the person who was being asked.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> What is your take on Imam Hussain and Imam Ali? Do you see them as righteous people? Or just some other tazis?



Not interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Not interested.



Nice slap.


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> It is always like "Who asked your opinion?" when you feel you have no logical answer! I get it...
> It is a forum... It is an Iranian chill Thread... I am an Iranian... It means we all are directed by your displaced comments... Otherwise, you could go to PM mode and talk...
> 
> I still gave you the best solution...
> 
> The reason behind you not getting Alerts which you can read is because you are in a wrong place....


----------



## scythian500




----------



## Arminkh

scythian500 said:


>


in ghadimiye. alan etemalan mishe aragh ro ham abish kard. Ordon chera abiye??


----------



## scythian500

Arminkh said:


> in ghadimiye. alan etemalan mishe aragh ro ham abish kard. Ordon chera abiye??


Abi ha oonayee hast ke payegah nadare toosh amrika



xenon54 said:


> Its the first time i have said this to you.... Your post are easy to counter, finding a logical answer isnt very hard.
> 
> Dude no one talked to you, nothing was directed at you and nobody asked for your opinion, i was having a talk with a specific member, stop being so egocentric.
> This thread being in Iranian section doesnt mean that only Iranians are allowed to post, the whole Forum being Pakistani is undermining your ''argument'' even further.
> Besides, this is a chill thread without a specific topic so no post can really be ''displaced''...
> 
> Now read this post again if you didnt get why the location of my post or its content is none of your business, if you still dont get it then just ignore it, but whatever you do, dont waste my time further with your useless hostile attitude you understand?


Don't pal pal my Turk friend, you gonna sink even deeper...

If you look at everytime you or other Turks pop up in solely Iranian local stuff, you realize that no body asked your opinion but you jump in with shining obsession...

I get it.. It is all about how we Iranians don't get the fook about your Turki stuff and pages and this ignoring act which comes from us don't seeing you as important enough to waste time on, hurts you and your fellow displaced fellas..

You, addressing PDF as a pakistani forum means it is their place in an Iranian chilll thread is showing how your logic is... but don't you for once feel embarrassed or just tired of "Having ALERTS to the posts which you can't even read them!!" We call guys like you in Iran as "Bache por rooye kaddi" 

Obsession is in your history... obsession about Europe... begging them to let you in while always rejected by himulation... 

Since you're a displaced person, I found it a nice deed to guide you to your place... Displaced by history, genetics, identity and even displaced in a solely Iranian related discussion topic thread calling Iranians to chill...

We have another funny story about guys like you:

Couple of big snakes were crawling in a path... a worm comes marching along them... then after receiving no attention from snakes... asks the herd passionately... "Where we big snakes are going?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

scythian500 said:


> Abi ha oonayee hast ke payegah nadare toosh amrika


fekr nakonam. dar oon soorat chin wa hend ham bayad abi bashan ke nistan.


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


>


shoma bache iroonia nemidonid vaghti be finglish minvisid che hali mishan in torkava soosmara... keep going angels...



Arminkh said:


> fekr nakonam. dar oon soorat chin wa hend ham bayad abi bashan ke nistan.


pas ehtemalan bar asase pishbini 2050 az tarafdarane perspolis va esteghlale...


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> shoma bache iroonia nemidonid vaghti be finglish minvisid che hali mishan in torkava soosmara... keep going angels...


Be nazare man ravieyi ke bar zede turka shoru kardi gheyre zaruri hast va baese mishi una bishtar bahamun doshamn beshan va tu jahaye dige bar zedemun harf bezanan. Moteasefam baraye in raviyeyi ke pish gerefti. As shoam entezar badashtam. Man ghablan shoma ro adame kheyli fahmideyi hesbab mikardam.

Badam shoma ziadi in forum to jeddi gerefti.

@xenon54 Just ignore some of turk hater memebers mate.
Some of Iranians are taking this forum very seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Be nazare man ravieyi ke bar zede turka shoru kardi gheyre zaruri hast va baese mishi una bishtar bahamun doshamn beshan va tu jahaye dige bar zedemun harf bezanan. Moteasefam baraye in raviyeyi ke pish gerefti. As shoam entezar badashtam. Man ghablan shoma ro adame kheyli fahmideyi hesbab mikardam.
> 
> Badam shoma ziadi in forum to jeddi gerefti.


shoma fek mikoni ina agar ma azashoon tarif konim az doshmanishoon ba irooni ha va shiayan dast bar miadarn? modara ba sheytan faghat kare rohani va doostane aslah talabeshoone.... man khoob midoonam ke doshmane ZATIYE irane va ki dooste zati... za'f neshoon dadan va barkhorde khosh ba baziha faghat natijeye barax dare...bazi ha faghat bayad az bala bahashoon sohbat koni ta jaygaheshoon ro bedoonan

badesham oza az in ke fekr mikoni kheili bad tare... kar az kar gozashte va az in be ba,ad faghat zoore ke manafe ro tamin mikone...

badesham aslan man in sito jeddi nagereftam... It is an IRanian Chill thread and I'm having chillll baby


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> shoma fek mikoni ina agar ma azashoon tarif konim az doshmanishoon ba irooni ha va shiayan dast bar miadarn? modara ba sheytan faghat kare rohani va doostane aslah talabeshoone.... man khoob midoonam ke doshmane ZATIYE irane va ki dooste zati... za'f neshoon dadan va barkhorde khosh ba baziha faghat natijeye barax dare...bazi ha faghat bayad az bala bahashoon sohbat koni ta jaygaheshoon ro bedoonan
> 
> badesham oza az in ke fekr mikoni kheili bad tare... kar az kar gozashte va az in be ba,ad faghat zoore ke manafe ro tamin mikone...
> 
> badesham aslan man in sito jeddi nagereftam... It is an IRanian Chill thread and I'm having chillll baby


Bebin ma ba dolate turkie va bazi az javunashun ke heyvan hastan moshkel darim vali ba mardome turkie moshkel nadarim. Chand ta membere khube turk tu in forum hastan ke yekishun xenon54 hast, man vaghan nemidunam chera dari behesh va be turka tohin mikoni. Inja faghat ye forum va ma age bekhaym be hame tohin konim ina bahamun doshman mishan va tu ghesmataye digeye site dar muredemun bad migan va tohin mikonan. Javabe hay hooye.

Man khodam midunam cheghar bazi in turka bahamun doshman va azamun badeshun miad vali bayad mora'ate bazi chiza ro tu in forum kard.

Badesham hala age rohani nabud ahmadi bud be farz, mikhast che kar kone? Alan kheyli az kheshvar haye donya bahamun doshmanan bishtar az in nemishe doshman dorost kard. Bayad ba panbe sar borid va siasat dasht.


----------



## scythian500

2800 said:


> Bebin ma ba dolate turkie va bazi az javunashun ke heyvan hastan moshkel darim vali ba mardome turkie moshkel nadarim. Chand ta membere khube turk tu in forum hastan ke yekishun xenon54 hast, man vaghan nemidunam chera dari behesh va be turka tohin mikoni. Inja faghat ye forum va ma age bekhaym be hame tohin konim ina bahamun doshman mishan va tu ghesmataye digeye site dar muredemun bad migan va tohin mikonan. Javabe hay hooye.
> 
> Man khodam midunam cheghar bazi in turka bahamun doshman va azamun badeshun miad vali bayad mora'ate bazi chiza ro tu in forum kard.
> 
> Badesham hala age rohani nabud ahmadi bud be farz, mikhast che kar kone? Alan kheyli az kheshvar haye donya bahamun doshmanan bishtar az in nemishe doshman dorost kard. Bayad ba panbe sar borid va siasat dasht.


bashe golam


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> اون 47 نفر 44 نفرشون اعضای القایده بودن که ممکن همکیش بعضی ها باشن اما همکیش من نیستند


عربستان گفت اعضای القاعده رو اعدام کرده و ما هم باور کردیم!


> اونجا سفارت هم آتیش زدند ؟


حالا بذاراول معلوم بشه کی آتیش زد وکی اجازه آتیش زدن داد





> اینکار وظیفه وزارت امور خارجه هستش .نه رییس جمهور
> در ضمن اگر خبر نداری بدون که از لحاظ شرع پیروان کتاب نجس نیستند


خوب اگر وظیفه امور خارجه هست پس توی قظیه پاریس هم باید خفقون میگرفت
اون مسیحیانی مثل ارمنی های خودمون هستن که پیرو کتابن، نه کسانی که به دنبال ازدواج همجنس بازی هستن و پیامبرها رو افرادی دقل باز معرفی میکنن که البته این دقل بازیشون به نفع جامعه بوده، کسانی که دین رو ساخته و پرداخته دست بشر میدونن، اونها اصلا توحید رو قبول ندارن


> در ضمن اونی که رفاقت با سعودی ها داشت که توی انتخابات قبل رد صلاحیت شد


عصر امروز - از رابطه خانوادگی هاشمی باآل سعود تا موضع منفعلانه در قبال بحرین
رابطه خانوادگی!

دیروز یه بحثی داشتم با یه مشت از این آدمایی که هیچ کس رو تو مملکت قبول ندارن و احمدی نژاد و روحانی روهم یکی میگیرن
حرفشون این بود که مگه میشه توی کشوری که ادعای امنیتش گوش فلک رو کر کرده نتونه جلوی همچین اتفاقی رو بگیره و این صد در صد با هماهنگی انجام شده
خدایش منم نتونستم چیزی بهشون بگم
من اگر بخوام خیلی خوش بین باشم و واقعا خیلی خوش بین، باید بگم که روحانی طبق معمول سیاست وادادگی خودش میخواست ساکت بمونه و با رها کردن ملت اعتراضها رو مردمی نشون بده ولی اون خودفروخته هایی که این طرح رو بهش داده بودن قبلا با اربابای خارجیشون هماهنگ کرده بودن تا سناریو اینطوری پیش بره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Interesting thread: Who should be blamed?

@New Maybe you can answer them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

For Iranian members:

the urdu language script learning thread | Page 2


----------



## Arminkh

Ina aghleshoono az dast dadan!

محکوميت حمله هواپيماهاي عربستان به سفارت ايران


----------



## Aramagedon

The @Saif al-Arab clown aka @Abd-ar-Rahman III this time with Egyptian identity is back!


----------



## Aramagedon

@Takaavar Ba ye mosht wahhabi va troll tu ME section bahs nakon. Az ma gotfan bud

Dahan be dahan gozashtan ba ye mosht terrorist va soosmarkhar kamelan bi fayedas


----------



## Arminkh

@Serpentine Salam, midooni poste dirooze man dar rabete ba ekhtelafe Iran va arabestan chi shode? Zaheran pak shode vali man ham peyghami daryaft nakardam.


----------



## Serpentine

Arminkh said:


> @Serpentine Salam, midooni poste dirooze man dar rabete ba ekhtelafe Iran va arabestan chi shode? Zaheran pak shode vali man ham peyghami daryaft nakardam.



Salam, alan dida, yeki az Mod ha pak karde, vali dalilesh ro naneveshte. shaiad tekrari bude?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Serpentine said:


> Salam, alan dida, yeki az Mod ha pak karde, vali dalilesh ro naneveshte. shaiad tekrari bude?


momkene. man jayi nadidamesh. mamnoon


----------



## Takaavar

^^^ That guy Abd-al-Rahman thinks the credit of building the pyramids should be given to Arabs.
Bunch of susmarkhors
The guy Sinan is also a troll. Do not discuss with him in Iran-related disscusions.

Ye nafar ye topic bezane tarikhcheye faaliyataye iran o wahhabestan ro ba ham moghayese kone va vase in sjaskoola ke daran irano ba wahhabestan moghayese mikonan tozih bede


----------



## BordoEnes

Takaavar said:


> ^^^ That guy Abd-al-Rahman thinks the credit of building the pyramids should be given to Arabs.
> Bunch of susmarkhors
> The guy Sinan is also a troll. Do not discuss with him in Iran-related disscusions.
> 
> Ye nafar ye topic bezane tarikhcheye faaliyataye iran o wahhabestan ro ba ham moghayese kone va vase in sjaskoola ke daran irano ba wahhabestan moghayese mikonan tozih bede



Your avatar is from the Prince of Persia right? Loved those games! esspecialy sands of time. Geniunly hope they will remake the franchise on day. 

Still listening to the ending song till this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

خبرگزاری فارس - فارس گزارش می‌دهد رسوایی جدید برای امپراتوری دروغ آل سعود/ تصاویر جعلی «قحطی در مضایا» از کجا می آیند؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Takaavar

^^ I love PoP & AC series more than anything else on earth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Takaavar said:


> ^^^ That guy Abd-al-Rahman thinks the credit of building the pyramids should be given to Arabs.
> Bunch of susmarkhors
> The guy Sinan is also a troll. Do not discuss with him in Iran-related disscusions.
> 
> Ye nafar ye topic bezane tarikhcheye faaliyataye iran o wahhabestan ro ba ham moghayese kone va vase in sjaskoola ke daran irano ba wahhabestan moghayese mikonan tozih bede


He is a false flagger suadi. He has have 5 different accounts up to now and I have reported him. @Serpentine also please report him. @Saif al-Arab @Banu Hashim @al-Hasani @al-hashemi etc...
@Oscar

@The Last of us mate, your buddy is back this time with Egyptian identity... Lolz

In Egypt 90% of the people do not consider themselves arab. That creature is a multi user sand nigger.

Syrians, Egyptian and Iraqis are Arabized since Islam but not they are not Arab racially.






















The Genetic Atlas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Also Anatolis are turkized since Ottoman emipre but they are not turk racially. They have Iranic - European blood. Very very very few of them are turk racially.

They were ruled by Romans before they became turks.

Byzantine Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




































My advice to you is that don't waste your time for trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Irfan Baloch This creature @500 says Iran began Iran - Iraq war, and he trolls against Iranians in every thread that he can.
Please limit his trolling.

14 Reasons Why Saudi Arabia Is a Failed Mideast Power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

bit of history 



KN-1 said:


> Pakistan will never work against Iran.....


what you said is laughable.


KN-1 said:


> . yesterday i watched a interview of Former foreign minister Khurshid Kasuri, he said .


never mind what he said .talking is cheap . look at what he did the action they took and taken up to now



KN-1 said:


> he said US, SAUDI and European are putting pressure on Pakistan since 80's to sever ties with Iran and start proxy war against Iran...


what liar he is . at time Iran's war with east and west which has been carried out by Saddam and foreign troops and US and Soviet commanders mages war in battle filed in 80,s what Pakistan did ?? Pakistan cobra eyes Gen Zia Haq did exactly what the US ask him to do .
while west part of Iran territory occupied by Iraqi and foreign troops cobra eyes Gen Zia Haq start what the US ask him to do by launching the political offensive and call in for ceasefire and stopping the war while the our territory occupied by Iraqi and foreign troop .

and start proxy war on our eastern borders by bringing jihadis to the country and and start free flow of them from Baluchistan Pakistan to Kovateh ( Kuta ) up to all the northern forties
cobra eyes Gen Zia Haq with full cooperation of Saudi open madrassas of Saudis in Baluchistan Pakistan to Kovateh ( Kuta ) with Saudi Mulvis to start teching Balvary and Salafisom and we start having insurgencies on Iran borders from 80;s.

at time Pakistanis were making the excuse that all these for fighting Soviet union in Afghanistan and it not for us and of course it will little here or there on Iran border but after the defeat of Soviet it will all stop and closed and they do not mean no harm to Iran

up to today as we speak this has not been stopped but been extended and top up . the full proxy war ( not direct war ) with all type of arabs on our borders curing out insurgency



KN-1 said:


> Pakistan helped Iran against Iraq and help her with secret tech transfer including nuclear...


the bigger lie the first lie . do you know the date that AQ khan sold Iran blueprint for Urenco P1 centrifuges ?? ok when did Pakistan its atom bomb test ??
and tell me the date of Iran's war with east and west which has been carried out by Saddam and foreign troops and US and Soviet commanders mages war ??
so you see your big lie has been exposed it was in 90,s. after the Iran war finished and Soviet war defeated in Afghanistan . and US left Pakistan all aid and money was cut off to Pakistan because U.S no longer needed Pakistan and Pakistan after that came crores huge economic problems Pakistan sold Iran Urenco P1 centrifuges blueprint and two second hand used P1 centrifuges that all this is all after the war was finished



KN-1 said:


> Moreover we have no objection on your
> relation with India as long as u dont give them base to encircle us..


first i need to inform you on one thing .
no foreign country can have military base on Iran land . that been clearly been said on iran constitution and i can show you Iranian people will not allow it for what ever reason it wants to be .

now to the second issue .
Iran is first country which recognized Pakistan as country .
at the time when Pakistan did not have army it was Iran which put down first Balochistan uprising and stop Pakistan to break up .
Iran helped Pakistan on two war Pakistan had with India .
Iran been supplying free electricity and Gas to Pakistan which ~Pakistan never pad for it ++++++

but every time Pakistan backstab Iran and through back in our face

to all our Indian friends we had made mistakes and i as Iranian apologies to India and Indian people .but we will deserve chance to makeup to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KN-1

yavar said:


> never mind what he said .talking is cheap . look at what he did the action they took and taken up to now




So i should believe you




yavar said:


> what you said is laughable.



not a former foreign minister?

Laughing is good for health.. so read this sentence daily and laugh hard.. 



yavar said:


> what liar he is




Since the starting and the ending of the *Iran–Iraq War* in the 1980s, the *Foreign policy* of Pakistan respectively played a complex role in the conventional settlement of the Iran-Iraq war.[1]

According to the national security experts, the role of Pakistan in the Iran-Iraq war, however, was based more on maintaining a delicate balance.[2] During the conflict, Pakistan sought to portray as "strictly neutral" but cultivated friendly relationship with Iran.[3][4] In a state visit paid by President General Zia-ul-Haq to the United Kingdom in the mid-1980s, President Zia successfully calculated that the Iran–Iraq conflict would eventually "will end up in military stalemate."[4]

*Overview[edit]*
The Pakistan military initiated a covert regime change action under chief of army staff General Zia-ul-Haq and chief of naval staff Admiral Mohammad Shariff which imposed the military martial law in all over the country in 1979. In 1980, the Iranian revolution under Ayatollah Khomeini evoked a strong reaction throughout theMuslim world. The spill-over effect of the revolution worried the Arab world, as well the military government of President General Zia-ul-Haq. Considering this issue, the religiously influenced military government of Zia-ul-Haq then provided a rare opportunity and the political change in Pakistan and the Islamic Revolution in Iran suited well to one another and, therefore, no diplomatic and political rift occurred between them.[5] Responding swiftly to this great revolutionary change, Foreign Minister of Pakistan Agha Shahi immediately paid a state visit to Tehran who met the Iranian counterpart Karim Sanjabi on March 10, 1979.[5] Both expressed confidence by stating that Iran and Pakistan were going to march together to a brighter future.[5] The next day, Agha Shahi held talks with the Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, in which developments in the region were discussed.[5] On 11 April 1979, Zia famously declared that, "Khomeini is a symbol of Islamic insurgence".[5]Reciprocating President Zia's sentiments, Imam Khomeini, in his letter, called for Muslim unity.[5] He declared, "Ties with Pakistan are based on Islam."[5] By 1981, Pakistan under President Zia-ul-Haq was close allies again with the United States, and came under its sphere of influence; a position Pakistan has remained in since.[5]

In 1980, Iraqi President Saddam Hussain went on to the proposal which invaded Iran.[2] Pakistan immediately deployment its military contingent to protect the Gulf states against the Iranian threat, placing ~40,000 military personnel in Saudi Arabia for security and training purposes. Reportedly, Pakistan also began to supply conventional weapons to Iran, and both neighbours supported the Afghan jihad, albeit different factions.[2]

The military assistance and cooperation increased in support to the Iran and Pakistan never openly supported Iraq during the Iran-Iraq War despite tremendous pressure from the United States and Saudi Arabia.[6] There are reports of Pakistan financially helping Iran at the operational level.[6] The Pakistan military officials strongly objected killing of Iranian pilgrim riot by Saudi Arabian army on the annual _Hajj_ pilgrimage to Mecca in 1985.[1] Conversely, Pakistan exported and sold numbers of Chinese and US made weapons to Iran, specifically the Silkworm and Stinger missiles which proved to be a crucial integrating factor in Tanker War, originally bounded for Afghan mujahideen.[7]


----------



## KN-1

yavar said:


> Pakistan cobra eyes Gen Zia Haq did exactly what the US ask him to do .



What US asked? 




yavar said:


> ceasefire and stopping the war while the our territory occupied by Iraqi and foreign troop .



Where did he said that Iraq should not return Iranian land.. ceasefire means stop war and go to previous positions..



yavar said:


> and start proxy war on our eastern borders by bringing jihadis to the country




It was Soviets who bring there army to occupy Afghanistan... so they bring first not us.. we just replied.. u must remember that Soviet was the country behind 71 bangladesh war... they stop US intervention in our favour on behalf of India... they were looking for our balochistan for warm water port... and it have nothing to do with u... Moreover those Mujahideen also got support of Iran...




yavar said:


> cobra eyes Gen Zia Haq with full cooperation of Saudi open madrassas of Saudis in Baluchistan Pakistan to Kovateh ( Kuta ) with Saudi Mulvis to start teching Balvary and Salafisom and we start having insurgencies on Iran borders from 80;s.




lol... do u even know what are u blabbering stupid..?

Sunni Barelvi are Anti wahabi Saudi.. they are not pro wahabi first of all..

Second yes we opened bcoz we need fighters for Afghanistan not to fight against Iran.. dont mix Afghanistan with Iran...



yavar said:


> at time Pakistanis were making the excuse that all these for fighting Soviet union in Afghanistan and it not for us and of course it will little here or there on Iran border but after the defeat of Soviet it will all stop and closed and they do not mean no harm to Iran




Pakistan was not responsible to stop this.. our job was to defeat Soviets... we did this very well..



yavar said:


> Iran is first country which recognized Pakistan as country .




Shah... not Ayatollah... Ayatollah are always critic of Pakistan like u...



yavar said:


> Iran helped Pakistan on two war Pakistan had with India .




helped with What? did Ayatollah send his army to fight on behalf of Pakistan... talk about Ayatollahs... shah is devil for u.........Pakistan also return favor in Iraq war.....



yavar said:


> Iran been supplying free electricity and Gas to Pakistan which ~Pakistan never pad for it ++++++




Now put ur money where u mouth is and provide me source of this claim...




yavar said:


> but every time Pakistan backstab Iran and through back in our face




rants...


----------



## BordoEnes

Takaavar said:


> ^^ I love PoP & AC series more than anything else on earth!



True me to. The Assassins Creed sadly blew the Prince of Persia franchise out of the way, and now we are stuck with shitty Prince of Persia reboots and games like the one in 2008 and The Forgotten Sands. But can you blame them, the AC really makes you take your live into perspective, amazing story and gameplay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Takaavar

BordoEnes said:


> True me to. The Assassins Creed sadly blew the Prince of Persia franchise out of the way, and now we are stuck with shitty Prince of Persia reboots and games like the one in 2008 and The Forgotten Sands. But can you blame them, the AC really makes you take your live into perspective, amazing story and gameplay.


Yeah, my favourite was ACII. Did you like the PoP movie? I especially loved its soundtracks  The parkour parts od PoP and AC especially impressed me, I think medieval regional cities are great for parkour, last year I was crossing the desert city of Yazd and briefly visited its Old District for the first time (there's no similar old city in the country as great as this) and the first thing that crossed my mind was that this is the coolest place for parkour: perfect roofs with narrow valleys which are mostly partially roofed or features arcs (I'm on mobile so i can't post pics)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Takaavar said:


> Yeah, my favourite was ACII. Did you like the PoP movie? I especially loved its soundtracks  The parkour parts od PoP and AC especially impressed me, I think medieval regional cities are great for parkour, last year I was crossing the desert city of Yazd and briefly visited its Old District for the first time (there's no similar old city in the country as great as this) and the first thing that crossed my mind was that this is the coolest place for parkour: perfect roofs with narrow valleys which are mostly partially roofed or features arcs (I'm on mobile so i can't post pics)



Story wise nothing can beat the first Assassins Creed game, playing through that was extremely intense. Gameplay wise no doubt ACII was the best. But my favorite is actually AC Blackflag, it had a good combination of both and i freaking loved the Pirate theme. I also think we can both agree that ACIII was pure garbage. 

Contrary to alot critics, i actually loved the Prince of Persia movie. Though i prefered that they used the dagger of time more often. I mean Jack Gylenhaal was born to play the Prince really


----------



## mohsen

به حول و قوه اوباما

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> به حول و قوه اوباما


این روحانیه خاليبند شعار مفت بده، که دفعه ی بعد رأی نمياره ولی اینکه تو انتخابات چه قشقرقی بپا میشه خدا میدونه. روحانی اصلاح طلب که هست، احمدی هم تیز کرده واسه انتخابات لابد یه اصولگرای ديگم میاد. لابدم آخرش تقلب میشه و درگیری

سال 96 سال گندی هست. البته ايشلا که نباشه


----------



## Aramagedon

@haman10

Ye soal. Ma chejuri mitunin be arabestan hamle konim dar surati ke inhame keshvar poshteshn? Mamnun misham mofasal pasokh bedi.

Albate man khodam 100% movafeghe hamle be arabestanam age niaz beshe vali mikham bedunam rahkar chie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

rahi2357 said:


> راهکار ماهکار رو بذار کنار . یه " یا ابر فرض " میگیم و حمله می کنیم .


ابر فرض یعنی چی?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

@rahi2357

Extreme love and what it makes one do:







The name of the photographer here, is somehow familiar: عبور غازها از خط عابر پیاده و پاتیناژ سمور آبی - BBC Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> @haman10
> 
> Ye soal. Ma chejuri mitunin be arabestan hamle konim dar surati ke inhame keshvar poshteshn? Mamnun misham mofasal pasokh bedi.
> 
> Albate man khodam 100% movafeghe hamle be arabestanam age niaz beshe vali mikham bedunam rahkar chie?


Nemishe be arabestan hamle kard 

aslan fekresham nakon  dar haale hazer nemitoonim hamchin kari bokonim magar inke oun ha hemaghati bokonand ke besiar besiar baeede .

vali age hamle konan ouna aval , be maánaye vagheie madareshoono dar miarim . yaani saafeshoon mikonim .


2800 said:


> ابر فرض یعنی چی?


abalfazl .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

SaudiLeaks 28: Cables Show Riyadh's Strenuous Efforts to Sabotage Iran's Ties with Other States


----------



## Daneshmand

in ham raft tamom shod: خبرگزاری فارس - یک منبع مطلع به فارس خبر داد قلب رآکتور اراک خارج شد

hala mitonim to espania sarmayeh gozari konim: Iran in Talks to Help Build Refinery in Spain - WSJ

Siasat bord bord dareh javab mideh. 

Albateh bord inja beh manayeh pirozi nist. Beh manayeh dozdidan hast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Interesting thread: Who should be blamed?
> 
> @New Maybe you can answer them.


Hey man, have long lost any sort of interest, even to click that link open.
But, just for you did it anyway.
Time passes on, the stupids are gonna continue their stupidity, the ignorants are gonna enjoy their ignorance, and change seems even far less possible. 
It's all once again the mother nature, the strongers to prevail and the weakers to extinct. 
One dies another is born, nothing specially interesting about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Hey man, have long lost any sort of interest, even to click that link open.
> But, just for you did it anyway.
> Time passes on, the stupids are gonna continue their stupidity, the ignorants are gonna enjoy their ignorance, and change seems even far less possible.
> It's all once again the mother nature, the strongers to prevail and the weakers to extinct.
> One dies another is born, nothing specially interesting about it.



Yes. But Iranians seem to have found an ecological niche for themselves and survived.  

You should really watch the YouTube link I have put up there. That is an "Oleg Losev" doing wonder with dominoes. Aint that cool?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Yes. But Iranians seem to have found an ecological niche for themselves and survived.
> 
> You should really watch the YouTube link I have put up there. That is an "Oleg Losev" doing wonder with dominoes. Aint that cool?


Dude, have to confess it officially that you did indeed ripped me apart with this Oleg guy. 
Do you believe that Marx communism would pave the way for the talents like Oleg to shine, or it needs to be all the way a liberation of capitalism?
Was Oleg the result of a system, or it was just the byproduct of a defective ideology?
Are we talking about systems creating stars or stars creating systems?
The answer isn't even that complicate, one doesn't need to be that expert of an analyst, you just need to open your eyes and watch the evolving world around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

playmate of the month

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Dude, have to confess it officially that you did indeed ripped me apart with this Oleg guy.
> Do you believe that Marx communism would pave the way for the talents like Oleg to shine, or it needs to be all the way a liberation of capitalism?
> Was Oleg the result of a system, or it was just the byproduct of a defective ideology?
> Are we talking about systems creating stars or stars creating systems?
> The answer isn't even that complicate, one doesn't need to be that expert of an analyst, you just need to open your eyes and watch the evolving world around.



It was not my intention to rip you apart. I am only a healer


----------



## Daneshmand

Saudi Arabia Provoked Iran To Cover Economic Woes, Analysts Say



> Iranian hardliners played into Saudi Arabia's hands by attacking the Saudi Embassy in Tehran after the executions on Jan. 2, according to Seyed Hossein Mousavian, former head of Iran's Foreign Relations Committee of the Supreme National Security Council, currently a visiting scholar at Princeton University.
> 
> Mousavian said the attack on the Embassy was fueled by hardliners in Iran to expand their influence.


----------



## mohsen

هیات‌های اجرایی وزارت کشور علی‌رغم پاسخ منفی یکی از مراکز چهارگانه برای تایید صلاحیت افراد، برخی داوطلبان فاقد صلاحیت را تایید صلاحیت کردند که در این بین افرادی با پرونده منفی نیز وجود دارد.


خبرگزاری فارس: از تایید صلاحیت تابعیت اسرائیلی تا وابستگان به گروهک‌های ضد انقلاب/ چه کسانی قرار است به مجلس دهم راه‌ یابند؟

به گزارش خبرنگار حوزه احزاب خبرگزاری فارس، روند ثبت نام و بررسی صلاحیت نامزدهای انتخابات مجلس شورای اسلامی که از اول دی ماه آغاز شده بود تا 14 دی ماه در هیئت های اجرایی پایان یافت و در ادامه بررسی صلاحیت‌ها، هیأت مرکزی نظارت و شورای نگهبان صلاحیت افراد را تایید می‌کنند.

هیات‌های اجرایی وزارت کشور علی رغم پاسخ منفی یکی از مراکز چهارگانه برای تایید صلاحیت افراد، برخی داوطلبان فاقد صلاحیت را تایید صلاحیت کردند که در بین این افراد سوابق سوء نیز وجود دارد.

طبق پیگیری های خبرنگار فارس مشخص شد این مرجع استعلام تایید کرده است که بین برخی تایید صلاحیت شدگان افرادی با سوابق سوء همچون تابعیت اسرائیلی همسر، ارتباط با گروهک پ.ک.ک و برخی گروهک های ضد انقلاب، تابعیت چندگانه، سقط جنین غیرقانونی، مشارکت در قتل، رشوه گیری، زنای محصنه، زنا با بستگان و محارم، نزاع خیابانی و اخلال در نظم عمومی وجود دارد اما با وجود این سوابق منفی تایید صلاحیت این افراد در هیات های اجرایی صورت گرفته است.

خبرگزاری فارس - گزارش فارس از تایید صلاحیت‌های فله‌ای در هیات‌های اجرایی از تایید صلاحیت تابعیت اسرائیلی تا وابستگان به گروهک‌های ضد انقلاب/ چه کسانی قرار است به مجلس دهم راه‌ یابند؟

میگن آگه میخوای طرفتو بشناسی ببین رفیقش کیه


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> هیات‌های اجرایی وزارت کشور علی‌رغم پاسخ منفی یکی از مراکز چهارگانه برای تایید صلاحیت افراد، برخی داوطلبان فاقد صلاحیت را تایید صلاحیت کردند که در این بین افرادی با پرونده منفی نیز وجود دارد.
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس: از تایید صلاحیت تابعیت اسرائیلی تا وابستگان به گروهک‌های ضد انقلاب/ چه کسانی قرار است به مجلس دهم راه‌ یابند؟
> 
> به گزارش خبرنگار حوزه احزاب خبرگزاری فارس، روند ثبت نام و بررسی صلاحیت نامزدهای انتخابات مجلس شورای اسلامی که از اول دی ماه آغاز شده بود تا 14 دی ماه در هیئت های اجرایی پایان یافت و در ادامه بررسی صلاحیت‌ها، هیأت مرکزی نظارت و شورای نگهبان صلاحیت افراد را تایید می‌کنند.
> 
> هیات‌های اجرایی وزارت کشور علی رغم پاسخ منفی یکی از مراکز چهارگانه برای تایید صلاحیت افراد، برخی داوطلبان فاقد صلاحیت را تایید صلاحیت کردند که در بین این افراد سوابق سوء نیز وجود دارد.
> 
> طبق پیگیری های خبرنگار فارس مشخص شد این مرجع استعلام تایید کرده است که بین برخی تایید صلاحیت شدگان افرادی با سوابق سوء همچون تابعیت اسرائیلی همسر، ارتباط با گروهک پ.ک.ک و برخی گروهک های ضد انقلاب، تابعیت چندگانه، سقط جنین غیرقانونی، مشارکت در قتل، رشوه گیری، زنای محصنه، زنا با بستگان و محارم، نزاع خیابانی و اخلال در نظم عمومی وجود دارد اما با وجود این سوابق منفی تایید صلاحیت این افراد در هیات های اجرایی صورت گرفته است.
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - گزارش فارس از تایید صلاحیت‌های فله‌ای در هیات‌های اجرایی از تایید صلاحیت تابعیت اسرائیلی تا وابستگان به گروهک‌های ضد انقلاب/ چه کسانی قرار است به مجلس دهم راه‌ یابند؟
> 
> میگن آگه میخوای طرفتو بشناسی ببین رفیقش کیه


مگه زنای محصنه حکمش اعدام نیست ؟ پس طرف چطور به اینجا رسیده؟


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> مگه زنای محصنه حکمش اعدام نیست ؟ پس طرف چطور به اینجا رسیده؟


نه حکمش سنگسار هست که اونم به بهانه های مختلفی که خود اسلام داده تقلیل پیدا میکنه
تازه اگر گزارش مربوط به سازمانهای اطلاعاتی باشه که دست خودشون رو با کشوندن طرف به دادگاه رو نمیکنن ضمن اینکه گزارش یک مامور و یا یک فایل صوتی میتونه ملاک سازمانهای اطلاعاتی بشه ولی از نظر اسلام کفایت نمیکنه


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> نه حکمش سنگسار هست که اونم به بهانه های مختلفی که خود اسلام داده تقلیل پیدا میکنه
> تازه اگر گزارش مربوط به سازمانهای اطلاعاتی باشه که دست خودشون رو با کشوندن طرف به دادگاه رو نمیکنن ضمن اینکه گزارش یک مامور و یا یک فایل صوتی میتونه ملاک سازمانهای اطلاعاتی بشه ولی از نظر اسلام کفایت نمیکنه



Khobeh keh in ghanoon inja to gharb nist varna keh hameh edam mishodan. 

Badesh shomaha az ki Boeing, Airbus, video card, cellphone va millionha chizeh digaro mikharidin? 

Beh jaye in harfayeh bihodeh keh hich asasi nadaran, movazeb bash onayei keh hezaran hektar zamin khordan, raeis majles nashan va onayei keh trillion trillion ekhtelas kardan, dostaneshon nayan to majles. Fesad kol mamlekato gerefteh va shoma negaran in harfayeh poch va sakhtegi hastin.


----------



## mohsen

هر دم از این باغ بری می رسد،تازه تر از تازه تری می رسد
-----
*دستگیری کاندیدای مجلس در فرودگاه شیراز!*
معاون دادستان شیراز از دستگیری یک داوطلب کاندیداتوری انتخابات مجلس در فرودگاه این شهر خبر داد.
*معاون دادستان شیراز از دستگیری یک داوطلب کاندیداتوری انتخابات مجلس در فرودگاه این شهر خبر داد.*
زارعی در گفت‌وگو با «میزان» اظهارکرد: یک کاندیدای انتخابات مجلس در حوزه انتخابیه شیراز که از سوی هیئت اجرایی نیز تایید شده بود و قصد سفر به خارج از شهر را داشت، به اتهام حمل مواد مخدر در فرودگاه شیراز دستگیر شد.

وی افزود: متهم در بازجویی‌های اولیه اظهار کرده بود که اعتیاد به مواد مخدر ندارد.

معاون دادستان شیراز گفت: متهم با قرار کفالت آزاد شده است.
------------
البته وقتی استاندار آدمی باشه که نگران تشییع جنازه شهدا باشه، بایدم همچین ادمایی تایید صلاحیت بشن



Daneshmand said:


> Khobeh keh in ghanoon inja to gharb nist varna keh hameh edam mishodan.
> 
> Badesh shomaha az ki Boeing, Airbus, video card, cellphone va millionha chizeh digaro mikharidin?
> 
> Beh jaye in harfayeh bihodeh keh hich asasi nadaran, movazeb bash onayei keh hezaran hektar zamin khordan, raeis majles nashan va onayei keh trillion trillion ekhtelas kardan, dostaneshon nayan to majles. Fesad kol mamlekato gerefteh va shoma negaran in harfayeh poch va sakhtegi hastin.


عزیزم، شما از آمریکاییها هم روشنفکرتر تشریف داریئد!


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> هر دم از این باغ بری می رسد،تازه تر از تازه تری می رسد
> -----
> *دستگیری کاندیدای مجلس در فرودگاه شیراز!*
> معاون دادستان شیراز از دستگیری یک داوطلب کاندیداتوری انتخابات مجلس در فرودگاه این شهر خبر داد.
> *معاون دادستان شیراز از دستگیری یک داوطلب کاندیداتوری انتخابات مجلس در فرودگاه این شهر خبر داد.*
> زارعی در گفت‌وگو با «میزان» اظهارکرد: یک کاندیدای انتخابات مجلس در حوزه انتخابیه شیراز که از سوی هیئت اجرایی نیز تایید شده بود و قصد سفر به خارج از شهر را داشت، به اتهام حمل مواد مخدر در فرودگاه شیراز دستگیر شد.
> 
> وی افزود: متهم در بازجویی‌های اولیه اظهار کرده بود که اعتیاد به مواد مخدر ندارد.
> 
> معاون دادستان شیراز گفت: متهم با قرار کفالت آزاد شده است.
> ------------
> البته وقتی استاندار آدمی باشه که نگران تشییع جنازه شهدا باشه، بایدم همچین ادمایی تایید صلاحیت بشن
> 
> 
> عزیزم، شما از آمریکاییها هم روشنفکرتر تشریف داریئد!



Agar roshanfekri yani inkeh adam maal mardomo nakhoreh, bayad beh in roshanfekri eftekhar kard.


----------



## scythian500

پنتاگون خبر بازداشت 10 نظامی آمریکا در خلیج فارس را تأیید کرد







Pentagon spokesman Peter Cook told The Associated Press that the boats were moving between Kuwait and Bahrain when U.S. officials lost contact with them. Farsi Island sits in the Persian Gulf in between Iran and Saudi Arabia, and is fortified by Iranian Revolutionary Guards.

Related: U.S. Carrier Harry S. Truman Has Close Call With Iranian Rockets

"We have been in contact with Iran and have received assurances that the crew and the vessels will be returned promptly," Cook said.

Retired Army Gen. Barry McCaffrey, an NBC News military analyst, said the seizure of American boats is "very bad news" and highlights how the Navy may have failed to have surveillance on its vessels.

"We simply can't allow ground, air or naval units to be seized by a foreign hostile power," McCaffrey said on MSNBC. "I hope they're back real quickly. This is an affront to our military presence in the Gulf and will unsettle our allies in the region."

Sen. Barbara Boxer, D-Calif., said on MSNBC that the pending release of the sailors shows how diplomacy between U.S. and Iranian officials "is working."

"Hopefully this will be resolved, and it won't be an issue that we're talking about in a couple of hours," she said.

Iran agreed that it was a mistake but won't return the boats... The Navy sailors will be freed soon but the equipment will be Iran's.... another gift to Iranians...


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Agar roshanfekri yani inkeh adam maal mardomo nakhoreh, bayad beh in roshanfekri eftekhar kard.


نه روشنفکری که من تو کامنت شمت دیدم این بود که، برای مبارزه با مفاسد اقتصادی، بایستی مفاسد اخلاقی آزاد بشن


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> نه روشنفکری که من تو کامنت شمت دیدم این بود که، برای مبارزه با مفاسد اقتصادی، بایستی مفاسد اخلاقی آزاد بشن



Na, roshanfekri ineh keh adam nayad shalvar keshvaresho to har thread jeloyeh yeh mosht khareji bekesheh payein va delvapasi koneh.

Roshanfekri inekeh, etehad ro hefz koneh.

Roshanfekri inekeh nabayad barayeh mobarezeh ba "mafasede akhlaghi", mafased eghtesadi ro azad koneh va shabo rooz ekthelas koneh, badesh ham bar gardeh beh mellat begeh shomaha hameh haroomzadeh hastin va faghat maneh ekhtelas-gar halalzadeh am.

Hala shir fahm shodi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Na, roshanfekri ineh keh adam nayad shalvar keshvaresho to har thread jeloyeh yeh mosht khareji bekesheh payein va delvapasi koneh.
> 
> Roshanfekri inekeh, etehad ro hefz koneh.
> 
> Roshanfekri inekeh nabayad barayeh mobarezeh ba "mafasede akhlaghi", mafased eghtesadi ro azad koneh va shabo rooz ekthelas koneh, badesh ham bar gardeh beh mellat begeh shomaha hameh haroomzadeh hastin va faghat maneh ekhtelas-gar halalzadeh am.
> 
> Hala shir fahm shodi?


من از حق دفاع میکنم نه سیاستهای یه مشت آدم غرب زده
لابد اگر قرارداد ترکمنچای هم امضا بشه ما باید خفه خون بگیریم تا مبادا بهمون نگن دلواپس
ملت های دیگه بر اساس سیاست های ایران در موردمون قضاوت میکنن نه کامنت حامیان دولت ایران
دیدی تو همین ترید دستگیری آمریکاییها، ترکه چه تیکه ای بهمون انداخت، فقط یه لینک پست کرد که قلب اراک با بتن پر شد
حالا شما و امثال شما هر چی میخواید از اون سیاست دفاع کنین، بنده حتی برای یک ثانیه هم ازش دفاع نمیکنم ونماینده اون قشری در ایران هستم که همچین سیاستی رو قبول نداره

تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم اونی که مفاسد اقتصادی رو آزاد کرده اسمش روحانی هست، اسم عاملش هم زنگنه هست وگرنه الان تنظیم کنندگان قرارداد کرسنت صاف صاف تو وزارت نفت راه نمیرفتن و قرارداد های جدید حراج تنظیم نمیکردن
بیچاره مصدق، پشتش تو گور لرزید

مثل دفعات قبلی، شرط میبندم واداده ها الان به کار افتادن که چرا آمریکاییهای عزیزمون رو دستگیر کردین، فورا آزادشون کنین وگرنه برجام به خطر میفته و کذا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> من از حق دفاع میکنم نه سیاستهای یه مشت آدم غرب زده
> لابد اگر قرارداد ترکمنچای هم امضا بشه ما باید خفه خون بگیریم تا مبادا بهمون نگن دلواپس
> ملت های دیگه بر اساس سیاست های ایران در موردمون قضاوت میکنن نه کامنت حامیان دولت ایران
> دیدی تو همین ترید دستگیری آمریکاییها، ترکه چه تیکه ای بهمون انداخت، فقط یه لینک پست کرد که قلب اراک با بتن پر شد
> حالا شما و امثال شما هر چی میخواید از اون سیاست دفاع کنین، بنده حتی برای یک ثانیه هم ازش دفاع نمیکنم ونماینده اون قشری در ایران هستم که همچین سیاستی رو قبول نداره
> 
> تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم اونی که مفاسد اقتصادی رو آزاد کرده اسمش روحانی هست، اسم عاملش هم زنگنه هست وگرنه الان تنظیم کنندگان قرارداد کرسنت صاف صاف تو وزارت نفت راه نمیرفتن و قرارداد های جدید حراج تنظیم نمیکردن
> بیچاره مصدق، پشتش تو گور لرزید
> 
> مثل دفعات قبلی، شرط میبندم واداده ها الان به کار افتادن که چرا آمریکاییهای عزیزمون رو دستگیر کردین، فورا آزادشون کنین وگرنه برجام به خطر میفته و کذا



Gharardad hastei zir e nazar rahbar emza shod. Agar rahbari gharb zadast keh digeh man harfi barayeh goftan nadaram.

Agar gharareh zireh nazar velyat faghih torkaman chai etefagh biofteh, digeh pas bayad fatehei jomhori eslami ro khond. Agar kesi fekr mikoneh in ghardad hastei torkamanchai bodeh, ya'ani dareh beh salaheiat valeyat faghih shak mikoneh.

Mellathai digeh bar asas etehad beyneh mellat Iran ghezavat mikonan. Vaghti yek edeh mioftan to khiabon va jonbesheh kapak dorost mikonan, hazinasho koleh mellat mideh. Vaghti yek edeh shoro mikonan delvapasi va in ro nemifahman keh delvapasi shon dorost dar rastayeh ahdaf doshman hast, hazinasho koleh mellat bayad bedeh.

Torkeh ageh chizi nevesht, man ham javabesho dadam. Dar ja. Ba kesi ham rodarvasi nadarim dadash, hata agar Irani basheh, bayad harf hagh ro goft. Dar jash.

Shoma siasateh khodet va dostaneto bebar payeh rayie. To khiabon rikhtan va atish kishdan ya hata sabotage kardan dolat, kar doshman hai Iraneh. To jomhor eslami, mabna rayeh mardomeh. Hamonjor keh imam khomeini goft, "keh meiar rayeh mellat ast". Tamom shod raft. Agar rayei avordi, keh mobareket. Agar nayavordi, bayad meiar mellat ro ghabol koni. Dolat kononi ham az rayei mardom omadeh. Shoma bayad montazer bemoni barayeh entekhabat badi.

Mafased eghtesadi dar hameh dolatha az jomleh dar tamami dolathai jomhori eslami etefagh oftadeh etefaghan bozorgtarin eshoon ham keh hata record mafased doran taghoot ro ham shekast dar doran osolgeraha etefagh oftad. Va inha rabti beh mafased akhlaghi nadaran. Etefaghan in mafased eghtesadi baes mishan keh khilia na-omid beshan va beh mafased akhlagi beran, hamonjor keh raftan ham.

Shoma nemikhak negaran in bashi keh to otagh khab mardom chi migzareh. In yeh marizi hast beh esmeh Voyeurism, va in aslan chizeh khobi nist keh adam dashteh basheh. Shoma movazeb bash keh az beytolmal ekhtelas nasheh. Tosieh mikonam ageh aghideh dari, boro nameh ali beh malek ashtar ro bekhon keh tosh ali beh ashtar nemigeh boro to otagh khab mardom bebin ki ba ki khabideh va lamideh, behesh migeh hagh mardom ro reyat kon va nazar az beytolmal ekhtelas besheh.

Man aslan na az dolat alan khosham miad na az ahmadinejad na az keseh digei. Standard man az ina kheili balatareh. Darbareh Crescent ham boro az foghahayeh ghovei ghazayeh soval kon, keh faghat baladan ghachaghchi chand gram mavad va dozd mashin pride ro edam konan, chera jeloyeh saran fetneh va crescent va hezar ta koft to marg digeh jikeshon dar nemiad. Mageh ghoveh ghazayeh azad nist va vazifash ejrayeh edalat nist?


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Gharardad hastei zir e nazar rahbar emza shod. Agar rahbari gharb zadast keh digeh man harfi barayeh goftan nadaram.
> 
> Agar gharareh zireh nazar velyat faghih torkaman chai etefagh biofteh, digeh pas bayad fatehei jomhori eslami ro khond. Agar kesi fekr mikoneh in ghardad hastei torkamanchai bodeh, ya'ani dareh beh salaheiat valeyat faghih shak mikoneh.
> 
> Mellathai digeh bar asas etehad beyneh mellat Iran ghezavat mikonan. Vaghti yek edeh mioftan to khiabon va jonbesheh kapak dorost mikonan, hazinasho koleh mellat mideh. Vaghti yek edeh shoro mikonan delvapasi va in ro nemifahman keh delvapasi shon dorost dar rastayeh ahdaf doshman hast, hazinasho koleh mellat bayad bedeh.
> 
> Torkeh ageh chizi nevesht, man ham javabesho dadam. Dar ja. Ba kesi ham rodarvasi nadarim dadash, hata agar Irani basheh, bayad harf hagh ro goft. Dar jash.
> 
> Shoma siasateh khodet va dostaneto bebar payeh rayie. To khiabon rikhtan va atish kishdan ya hata sabotage kardan dolat, kar doshman hai Iraneh. To jomhor eslami, mabna rayeh mardomeh. Hamonjor keh imam khomeini goft, "keh meiar rayeh mellat ast". Tamom shod raft. Agar rayei avordi, keh mobareket. Agar nayavordi, bayad meiar mellat ro ghabol koni. Dolat kononi ham az rayei mardom omadeh. Shoma bayad montazer bemoni barayeh entekhabat badi.
> 
> Mafased eghtesadi dar hameh dolatha az jomleh dar tamami dolathai jomhori eslami etefagh oftadeh etefaghan bozorgtarin eshoon ham keh hata record mafased doran taghoot ro ham shekast dar doran osolgeraha etefagh oftad. Va inha rabti beh mafased akhlaghi nadaran. Etefaghan in mafased eghtesadi baes mishan keh khilia na-omid beshan va beh mafased akhlagi beran, hamonjor keh raftan ham.
> 
> Shoma nemikhak negaran in bashi keh to otagh khab mardom chi migzareh. In yeh marizi hast beh esmeh Voyeurism, va in aslan chizeh khobi nist keh adam dashteh basheh. Shoma movazeb bash keh az beytolmal ekhtelas nasheh. Tosieh mikonam ageh aghideh dari, boro nameh ali beh malek ashtar ro bekhon keh tosh ali beh ashtar nemigeh boro to otagh khab mardom bebin ki ba ki khabideh va lamideh, behesh migeh hagh mardom ro reyat kon va nazar az beytolmal ekhtelas besheh.
> 
> Man aslan na az dolat alan khosham miad na az ahmadinejad na az keseh digei. Standard man az ina kheili balatareh. Darbareh Crescent ham boro az foghahayeh ghovei ghazayeh soval kon, keh faghat baladan ghachaghchi chand gram mavad va dozd mashin pride ro edam konan, chera jeloyeh saran fetneh va crescent va hezar ta koft to marg digeh jikeshon dar nemiad. Mageh ghoveh ghazayeh azad nist va vazifash ejrayeh edalat nist?


رهبر ما همونی هست که 28 شرط جدید روی برجام گذاشت تا اونچه که اون تایید کرده یه ترکمنچای ننگین نباشه
ولی همون وادادگانی که دیروز سیاستشون توافق به هر قیمت بود، امروز به دنبال اجرای توافق به هر قیمت هستن، چه اینکه اون شرایط نقض شده و کمیته نظارت بر شرایط براش مهم نیست، صد البته که رهبری هم اجازه میده اونها تا تهش برن تا پوچ و بی اساس بودن مذاکره با آمریکا برای همون مردمی که ازشون دم زدی ثابت بشه
ملتای دیگه بر اساس اتحادمون قظاوت میکنن؟ یعنی اگر آمریکا یکی از مراکز ایران رو بمبارون کرد و دولت هم هیچی نگفت، همه باید ساکت بمونن تا اتحاد حفظ بشه بله؟ لابد ملتهای دیگه هم بعد از دیدن این اتحاد میگن به به چه ملت متحدی، کشتنشون ولی صداشون در نیومد، حالا اگر رئیس جمهورمون یه خائن مثل بنی صدر بود چطور، بله باید بذاریم صدام همه ایران رو بگیره تا یه ملت متحد تحت اشغال باشیم، به این میگن یه طرح کامل

سیاست و من و دوستانمون هم پای رای خواهد رفت، همونطور که بعد ازخاتمی، احمدی نژاد انتخاب شد ولی اون برای انتخاب اداره کننده کشور هست و صرف نظر از اینکه عضو کدوم جناح هست همه حق انتقاد دارن، اینجاهم سازمان ملل نیست که فقط یه نماینده و یک حق رای وجود داشته باشه. در این فروم و در سطح جامعه من میتونم و باید نظر خودم رو ابراز کنم. صرف برنده شدن در انتخابات باعث نمیشه من از بنی صدر حمایت کنم

در ضمن شما غصه قوه قضاییه ما رو نخور، همونطور که امیرخسروی اعدام شد وهاشمی رو انداختن زندان بقیه همدستاشون هم مجازات خواهند شد
من با اتاق خواب کسی کاری ندارم، اگر اونها وسط خیابون رو با اتاق خوابشون اشتباه نگیرن و نخوان اتاقخوابشون رو با بقیه به اشتراک بذارن

اینم در مورد امام علی:
امام علی (علیه السّلام) در حساس ترین لحظات حیات با برکت خویش در بستر شهادت به فرزندان خویش دو شخصیت بزرگ امت اسلامی امام حسن (علیه السّلام) و امام حسین(علیه السّلام) چنین سفارش فرموده اند : لا تترکوا الامر بالمعروف و النهی عن المنکر فیولی علیکن اشرارکم ثم تدعون فلا یستجاب لکم .
امر به معروف و نهی از منکر را ترک و رها نکنید که در صورت ترک آن ،اشرار و بدکردارها بر شما مسلط می شوند.


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> نه روشنفکری که من تو کامنت شمت دیدم این بود که، برای مبارزه با مفاسد اقتصادی، بایستی مفاسد اخلاقی آزاد بشن


اگر بخواهیم اساسی با مفاسد اقتصادی مبارزه کنیم که توی مملکت قحط رجال میشه


----------



## Uhuhu

وقتی سواد نباشه و یک مشت بی عقل با قلدری قدرت دستشان باشه این می شود عاقبت مملکت.


اقتصاد مملکت را که به خاک سیاه نشاندند، صنایع رو از بین بردند و آمارهای بیکاری سر به فلک گذاشته، یک عده عربده می زدند قطعنامه بدید تا قطعنامه دانتان پاره شود. تو تصور این عده کار جز با فحش دادن و حرکات تروریستی و بالا رفتن از دیوار سفارت انجام نمی شود. حالا که کمی عاقل تر از این افراد برای حفظ همین نظام دست به یک توافق هسته ای زده اند و به طرز شگفت آوری در کنار حفظ توان هسته ای و غنی سازی ، تحریمها را کنار گذاشته اند.
اراذل اوباش بسیجی دست به هوچی گری زده اند، از دروغ بگیر تا بالا رفتن از در و دیوار سفارت و با چماق حمله کردن به کنسرت و سخنرانی مخالفان پاستوریزه داخل خود نظام جمهوری اسلامی.

یادم هست یکی از همین افراد در همین فروم در همان روزهای تصویب توافق برجام هنوز معنای اکسید شدن را نمی دانست و به معنای نابودی می پنداشت. در مجلس فرمایشی عربده می کشند بدون اینکه بدانند کلا موضوع چیست.

حالا هم دوباره شروع به دروغ و تخریب با اسم بتن ریزی کرده اند. اگر از آنها بپرسین قضیه چیست، نمی دانند. طرف هنوز نمی داند راکتور چیست، سوخت آن چیست و چگونه کار می کند. هنوز متن برجام را نخوانده است و نمی داند قرار است چه کاری صورت بگیرد اما عربده می کشد و هوچی گری می کند.
البته که باید بکند. چون نانش آجر می شود. اینهمه سال خون مردم را مکیده اند،

مگر تحریم به زندگی این افراد اثری گذاشت؟ مگر غم بیکاری در خانواده ی خود داشته اند؟ مگر غم بیماری و نداشتن پول درمان داشته اند؟

مگر جلوی خانواده ی خود شرمنده شده اند؟ مگر مشکلی در ازدواج و تشکیل خانواده و خرجهای آن دارند؟ این مشکلات برای مردم است نه اراذل و اوباش حکومتی که الان هم به علت کم شدن فشار بر مردم و بهتر شدن زندگی مردم ، از شدت عصبانیت دست به هر حیله و دروغی می زنند.

اسم اسلام می آوردند و نهی از منکر می گویند ولی سالها زمانی که در این مملکت دزدیهای میلیارد دلاری می شد، وقتی حق مردم خورده می شد، وقتی به شدیدترین شکلهای ممکن در مجامع عمومی دنیا تحقیر می شدیم، زمانی که رشد اقتصادی ممکلت به منفی 5 رسید ، وقتی بیکاری چند ده درصدی وجود داشت، وقتی تورم 30 40 درصدی شد و خفقان به اوج رسید، وقتی مردم سرکوب شدند و دهها مورد دیگر... این افراد خفه خون گرفته بودند و نامی از نهی از منکر و امر به معروف در میان نبود. دو رویی و شارلاتانی تا کجا؟ تا کی پشت دین قایم شدن و از دین برای مقاصد کثیف استفاده کردن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> you'll never get me typing Finglish



Let me give you an example;

Finglish: ummah dare az iran fasele migire
Iranian: یوممه داره از ایران فاصله میگیره Behnevis: easy farsi transliteration (pinglish) editor
English: The tit he was away from Iran *Google Translate*

Not a perfect translate but enables to get the main point of the conversation.

@XenoEnsi-14

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, i wondered that if you have Cyrus's statue in Iran ? I don't think, we have any old legendary khan's statue in Turkey, and i think it something to do with Islam.

Other other hand.

*Kazakhstan, Legendary Kazakh Khan, Kerey Khan.*






*Kyrgyzstan, Legendary Kyrgyz Khan, Manas Khan.



*

*Turkmenistan, LegendaryTurkmen Khan, Oghuz Khan.



*

My country kind of disappoints me....


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Guys, i wondered that if you have Cyrus's statue in Iran ? I don't think, we have any old legendary khan's statue in Turkey, and i think it something to do with Islam.



No we don't and exactly for the same reason you said. Some simpletons think it will be against their interests somehow.

They don't seem to have problem with "some" kings ruling after Islam though.

Nadir Shah statue in Mashhad.






Shah Ismael statue in Ardabil





Statue of Imam Gholi Khan, a Safavid commander who kicked Purtugese out of Persian Gulf.





Statues of Yaqub Layth Saffari in Dezful and Zabol.










While they couldn't tolerate Shah Abbas statue for some unknown weird reason and removed it after revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> Guys, i wondered that if you have Cyrus's statue in Iran ? I don't think, we have any old legendary khan's statue in Turkey, and i think it something to do with Islam.
> 
> Other other hand.
> 
> *Kazakhstan, Legendary Kazakh Khan, Kerey Khan.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyrgyzstan, Legendary Kyrgyz Khan, Manas Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Turkmenistan, LegendaryTurkmen Khan, Oghuz Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> My country kind of disappoints me....





Serpentine said:


> No we don't and exactly for the same reason you said. Some simpletons think it will be against their interests somehow.



we dont have it only because he belongs to pre-islam period and the last shah of iran was prouding him. so because of these 2 reasons current regime have problem with Cyrus or any other pre-islamic historical places or signs.

nowadays we have statues of nader shah, ario barzan, ferdowsi and some others.. although all of them have been installed during shah period and during islamic republic, they only have installed some mulla statues.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Uhuhu said:


> we dont have it only because he belongs to pre-islam period and the last shah of iran was prouding him. so because of these 2 reasons current regime have problem with Cyrus or any other pre-islamic historical places or signs.
> 
> nowadays we have statues of nader shah, ario barzan, ferdowsi and some others.. although all of them have been installed during shah period and during islamic republic, they only have installed some mulla statues.



Actually they removed Ario Barzan's statue in Yasuj too. These idiots don't have a simple brain cell. I wish this dogmatism goes away as time passes.






He is King Leonidas of Iran, but unfortunately, we don't have Hollywood to make a movie about him like 300 (which was awful btw, but still had its impact).

Ariobarzanes of Persis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Uhuhu

Serpentine said:


> While they couldn't tolerate Shah Abbas statue for some weird reason and removed it after revolution.



They removed more statues and they wanted even to destroy Persepolis by bulldozer but people didnt let them. they wanted to remove nowruz from our calender and even 1 year they have tested it but people didnt accept it.
recently they destroyed one of the beautiful statues in sari in north of iran. arash kamangir(*Arash the Archer)*
















and this mulla ordered to destroy them:






they will never stop, they are just waiting for a opportunity to remove rest of them. una mano yade daesh mindazan, una ham haminan o ienjuri fekr mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

I don't understand why these people have problem with statues.....it's not shirk. I'm not gonna go and worship some statue.....

Instead of these stupid statues in Ankara; we can erect a fine statue of our ancestors.....
























I mean these are not modern art something like that, just pure idiocy.

@xenon54 @T-123456

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


>



I don't know why I couldn't stop laughing looking at this. It's awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I don't know why I couldn't stop laughing looking at this. It's awesome.


Fortunetly, they are removing the stupid statues (removing them to a theme park) but why to put them in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sinan said:


> Let me give you an example;
> 
> Finglish: ummah dare az iran fasele migire
> Iranian: یوممه داره از ایران فاصله میگیره Behnevis: easy farsi transliteration (pinglish) editor
> English: The tit he was away from Iran *Google Translate*
> 
> Not a perfect translate but enables to get the main point of the conversation.
> 
> @XenoEnsi-14


well why not say
امة دارد از ایران فاصله میگیرد
Or 
Umma is distancing from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> well why not say
> امة دارد از ایران فاصله میگیرد
> Or
> Umma is distancing from Iran.


Only works in long conversations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

agha man goftam ina nemitunan bian began be keshvaraye hamsaye ma jomhuri eslami hastim bad mojasame kurosh bezaran vasate shahr sade nabashid
az ye tarafe dige darim az namadhaye gozashte estefade mikonim vali kasi nemibine inam nemunash

separe hakhamaneshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> I don't understand why these people have problem with statues.....it's not shirk. I'm not gonna go and worship some statue.....
> 
> Instead of these stupid statues in Ankara; we can erect a fine statue of our ancestors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean these are not modern art something like that, just pure idiocy.
> 
> @xenon54 @T-123456




LMFAO!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

like_a_boss said:


> agha man goftam ina nemitunan bian began be keshvaraye hamsaye ma jomhuri eslami hastim bad mojasame kurosh bezaran vasate shahr sade nabashid
> az ye tarafe dige darim az namadhaye gozashte estefade mikonim vali kasi nemibine inam nemunash
> 
> separe hakhamaneshi
> 
> View attachment 287003
> 
> View attachment 287004


There are still some zealot akhunds in the system that will argue navy to gift "mohre karbala" to foreign visitors.apperantly those akhunds are still clueless about this nationalistic gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

Uhuhu said:


> They removed more statues and they wanted even to destroy Persepolis by bulldozer but people didnt let them. they wanted to remove nowruz from our calender and even 1 year they have tested it but people didnt accept it.
> recently they destroyed one of the beautiful statues in sari in north of iran. arash kamangir(*Arash the Archer)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this mulla ordered to destroy them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will never stop, they are just waiting for a opportunity to remove rest of them. una mano yade daesh mindazan, una ham haminan o ienjuri fekr mikonan.



Bastards.

Who gives them the right to destroy part of Iran's culture and history????

These assholes should be locked away...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Sinan said:


> Let me give you an example;
> 
> Finglish: ummah dare az iran fasele migire
> Iranian: یوممه داره از ایران فاصله میگیره Behnevis: easy farsi transliteration (pinglish) editor
> English: The tit he was away from Iran *Google Translate*
> 
> Not a perfect translate but enables to get the main point of the conversation.
> 
> @XenoEnsi-14


But you can't copy and paste into the transliteration site. I'm not type letter a whole essay just to find out what they're saying.


----------



## kollang

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> But you can't copy and paste into the transliteration site. I'm not type letter a whole essay just to find out what they're saying.


Obviously you havent reached Sinan's level of obsession with Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> But you can't copy and paste into the transliteration site. I'm not type letter a whole essay just to find out what they're saying.


Yes, you can .....


kollang said:


> Obviously you havent reached Sinan's level of obsession with Iranians.


I'm just resourceful and pratic, that's all.


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> I'm just resourceful and pratic, that's all.


Goh nakhor , just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Goh nakhor , just kidding



Won't bother to translate this one...apparently you said not nice thing. ---> "just kidding"


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Won't bother to translate this one...apparently you said not nice thing. ---> "just kidding"



Lighten up koonlokhte bogandoo. Just kidding again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Sinan said:


> Yes, you can .....


So why doesn't it work for me? It says clipboard no support every time I try.


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Won't bother to translate this one...apparently you said not nice thing. ---> "just kidding"


Be tokhmam



kollang said:


> Be tokhmam


@Sinan for God's sake try this one.curious to know what is the translation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> So why doesn't it work for me? It says clipboard no support every time I try.


I dunno bro.







I click in the first area, ctrl + v. and it's done. My browser is Chrome.



kollang said:


> Be tokhmam
> 
> 
> @Sinan for God's sake try this one.curious to know what is the translation.


To Tkhmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Sinan said:


> I click in the first area, ctrl + v. and it's done. My browser is Chrome.


It worked using ctrl + v, but not by using the mouse. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> I dunno bro.
> 
> View attachment 287097
> 
> 
> I click in the first area, ctrl + v. and it's done. My browser is Chrome.
> 
> 
> To Tkhmm


It is "to my balls"(testiculars) which means I dont care.I was kidding anyway.no need to turn mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Whic terrorists would you like to fight against ?


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

kollang said:


> Be tokhmam


Tkhmm.


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> It is "to my balls"(testiculars) which means I dont care.I was kidding anyway.no need to turn mad.


Nowadays, i'm teaching the work to two younger engineer colleagues....they are driving me mad....but i suppress my anger and don't want to be harsh on them.....so, i'm not gonna go mad in PDF in these days...i'm dealing with much worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Nowadays, i'm teaching the work to two younger engineer colleagues....they are driving me mad....but i suppress my anger and don't want to be harsh on them.....so, i'm not gonna go mad in PDF in these days...i'm dealing with much worse.


Be tokhmam, again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

kollang said:


> It is "to my balls"(testiculars) which means I dont care.I was kidding anyway.no need to turn mad.


Is it written like this: تخمم


----------



## kollang

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Is it written like this: تخمم


Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

kollang said:


> Yes.


Google thought it was Arabic not Persian, so I switched it, still only translates to consonants. Is it a street word?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Google thought it was Arabic not Persian, so I switched it, still only translates to consonants. Is it a street word?


Tokhm means egg/testicular and 'am" in tokhm"am" indicates "my" so it is "my testicular".

if you meet a friendly Persian man use this phrase and he will probably laugh to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

for God sake
for Christ's sake
for crying out loud
for fuc?'? sake
for Goddess's sake
for goodness' sake
for heaven's sake
for Pete's sake
for pity's sake

what ever you like please use nicer language for your study course


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> I don't understand why these people have problem with statues.....it's not shirk. I'm not gonna go and worship some statue.....
> 
> Instead of these stupid statues in Ankara; we can erect a fine statue of our ancestors.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean these are not modern art something like that, just pure idiocy.
> 
> @xenon54 @T-123456


The dinosaurs are somewhat cool but the rest just looks like roadside advertising for dubious car dealers....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> The dinosaurs are somewhat cool but the rest just looks like roadside advertising for dubious car dealers....


Meh...i don't like them all...he should finish all the metro lines that he has started not play with dinosaurs and robots.... but what he is doing is....





At 7:00 am....he is busy with mocking CHP....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Meh...i don't like them all...he should finish all the metro lines that he has started not play with dinosaurs and robots.... but what he is doing is....
> View attachment 287111
> 
> 
> At 7:00 am....he is busy with mocking CHP....


Well hes is known as the true troll mayor, i wonder if there is someone else in the world comparable to him, he should be thankful he is the mayor of capital city otherwise no goverment would fund his idiocy.
I wonder why people keep electing him, Istanbul mayor is also AKP but he is really working hard, i was amazed last year how dramatically the public transportation between European and Asian side changed, the distance that i usually needed from Asian to European side took around 1.5h now its somewhere around 20 min.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Well hes is known as the true troll mayor, i wonder if there is someone else in the world comparable to him, he should be thankful he is the mayor of capital city otherwise no goverment would fund his idiocy.
> I wonder why people keep electing him, Istanbul mayor is also AKP but he is really working hard, i was amazed last year how dramatically the public transportation between European and Asian side changed, the distance that i usually needed from Asian to European side took around 1.5h now its somewhere around 20 min.



Because he is a fvckin genious...i heard it from different people who had meeting with him. But he uses it in a wrong way. İlçeleri, Büyükşehire bağladı, yani Büyükşehir belediyesi için, Ankara/Evrenseki'nin köyünde oturan adam oy verebiliyor..25 senede bütün köylere asfalt yaptı. Mamak'ta, varoşlarda ekmek dağıtıyor, Yenimahalle'yi güzel yaptı, etc... He knows his stuff. Lastly before the last elections AKP was not going to show him as their candidate (Bülent Arınç admit it later on)....Erdoğan was PM at that time, he came back from Abroad, Gökçek greeted him at the airport, they together test drived an electrical car together....Nobody knows the conversation between them, but after that, AKP selected them as their candidate...you know the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Sinan said:


> English: The tit he was away from Iran *Google Translate*
> 
> Not a perfect translate but enables to get the main point of the conversation.
> 
> @XenoEnsi-14




Oh my god Sinan! I fell off my chair in my work place. Apparently Turkey's Turks are not that far off Iranian Turks when it comes to sense of humor.

Yes I can definitely see you got the point specially the "tit" part!! 

Next time come to me when you want something to be translated. Or you'll mix up a political comment with a sentence from a 70s **** movie.

By the way, you made my day. Thanks!


----------



## -SINAN-

Arminkh said:


> Oh my god Sinan! I fell off my chair in my work place. Apparently Turkey's Turks are not that far off Iranian Turks when it comes to sense of humor.
> 
> Yes I can definitely see you got the point specially the "tit" part!!
> 
> Next time come to me when you want something to be translated. Or you'll mix up a political comment with a sentence from a 70s **** movie.
> 
> By the way, you made my day. Thanks!



:/

Finglish: ummah dare az iran fasele migire
Iranian: یوممه داره از ایران فاصله میگیره Behnevis: easy farsi transliteration (pinglish) editor
English: The tit he was away from Iran *Google Translate*

You know i know what Ummah and Iran is., i don't need a translator for that.....



Arminkh said:


> @Serpentine Salam, midooni poste dirooze man dar rabete ba ekhtelafe Iran va arabestan chi shode? Zaheran pak shode vali man ham peyghami daryaft nakardam.





Serpentine said:


> Salam, alan dida, yeki az Mod ha pak karde, vali dalilesh ro naneveshte. shaiad tekrari bude?



Like somebody deleted your post with any notice in a thread which was more or less about Saudis and Iranians, you complain to Serpi, he says , he didn't delete but some other mod deleted it..... right ?

No need for you to bother yourself for me...and it's not like i translate everything written down here....at the past there were times when people talked from our backs thinking that we would not understand Finglish.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Like somebody deleted your post with any notice in a thread which was more or less about Saudis and Iranians, you complain to Serpi, he says , he didn't delete but some other mod deleted it..... right ?
> 
> No need for you to bother yourself for me...and it's not like i translate everything written down here....at the past there were times when people talked from our backs thinking that we would not understand Finglish.



Damn, our cryptic code has now been exposed.  We can't talk behind Turks in pingilish anymore. God I'll die if I don't that. 

Damn it, you sneaky little thing @Sinan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Damn, our cryptic code has now been exposed.  We can't talk behind Turks in pingilish anymore. God I'll die if I don't that.


You never did that in the first place, you always tried to stay neutral, manage the situation. Rmi5 said lots of awful things to you at the time but you never lost your composure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Sinan said:


> No need for you to bother yourself for me...and it's not like i translate everything written down here....at the past there were times when people talked from our backs thinking that we would not understand Finglish.


I'm sure we have nothing to hide from our Turkish mates. What's the point of saying something that you guys don't understand and won't reply back to start another fight of words? It will be too boring. In order to understand a language you need to also understand their culture and metaphors. My quote was a simple inquiry. No insults intended. 



Serpentine said:


> Damn, our cryptic code has now been exposed.  We can't talk behind Turks in pingilish anymore. God I'll die if I don't that.
> 
> You sneaky little thing @Sinan.



Lets move up to 128 bit encryption, shall we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> You never did that in the first place, you always tried to stay neutral, manage the situation. Rmi5 said lots of awful things to you at the time but you never lost your composure.



I thought it was clear I'm joking. You're a fun killer. 
You will pay dearly for exposing our cryptic language.







Arminkh said:


> Lets move up to 128 bit encryption, shall we?



You bet we should bro, I even suggest a 256 bit encryption, even if I have no idea what the hell it is all about.

Our Dark Brotherhood shall not, under any circumstances, be exposed to foreigners and we should do everything to make sure of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

My God. I am just tired of this Turk, Turk thing.  I just say, we petition vezarat keshvar, to give Iranian citizenship to all the Turks on PDF and end this once and for all. Seriously. This is the only treatment that is going to be effective.


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> My God. I am just tired of this Turk, Turk thing.  I just say, we petition vezarat keshvar, to give Iranian citizenship to all the Turks on PDF and end this once and for all. Seriously. This is the only treatment that is going to be effective.


Meh, don't lie. At least there is some action in Iranian Chill thread....After i posted it has been 3 pages of....chit-chat. And before me, you literally bored your countrymen. 



Daneshmand said:


> in ham raft tamom shod: خبرگزاری فارس - یک منبع مطلع به فارس خبر داد قلب رآکتور اراک خارج شد
> 
> hala mitonim to espania sarmayeh gozari konim: Iran in Talks to Help Build Refinery in Spain - WSJ
> 
> Siasat bord bord dareh javab mideh.
> 
> Albateh bord inja beh manayeh pirozi nist. Beh manayeh dozdidan hast





Daneshmand said:


> Saudi Arabia Provoked Iran To Cover Economic Woes, Analysts Say


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> Meh, don't lie. At least there is some action in Iranian Chill thread....After i posted it has been 3 pages of....chit-chat. And before me, you literally bored your countrymen.



First of all, you are welcome to come here anyways. I am not complaining about that. But really, I am serious. We give you Turks of PDF, Iranian citizenship and then there would be no reason left for you guys to feel awkward coming here. It would be your own place. I mean, if a guest comes to your house every day, for years, then you might as well hand him the key to the house too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Arminkh said:


> I'm sure we have nothing to hide from our Turkish mates. What's the point of saying something that you guys don't understand and won't reply back to start another fight of words? It will be too boring. In order to understand a language you need to also understand their culture and metaphors. My quote was a simple inquiry. No insults intended.


Talking from other's back....i don't know...why you do it, i think it's cultural.





Turkey-Iran Relations | News and Discussions

We were good with Iranians to that day....  And learned that this behaviour is not limited to Haman but a general thing among Iranians...Anyways, after all months i didn't come here to start fighting with Iranians again...Let's leave it here.



Daneshmand said:


> First of all, you are welcome to come here anyways. I am not complaining about that. But really, I am serious. We give you Turks of PDF, Iranian citizenship and then there would be no reason left for you guys to feel awkward coming here. It would be your own place. I mean, if a guest comes to your house every day, for years, then you might as well hand him the key to the house too.


I wasn't visiting this place...i don't remember...for 2 months ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Ok guys lets try fikhi next time . We need to change codes .
Or fabjad 
Sinan is 5+30+6 

Zargari 
sizinazaneze

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> I wasn't visiting this place...i don't remember...for 2 months ?



You should. More often.

And don't take internet forums serious. They are just for fun. Finding meaning of life, and true relationships in internet forums is really a bad start, to say the least. Remember that this is a virtual world and the real world is different from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> Ok guys lets try fikhi next time . We need to change codes .
> Or fabjad
> Sinan is 5+30+6
> 
> Zargari
> sizinazaneze












Daneshmand said:


> You should. More often.
> 
> And don't take internet forums serious. They are just for fun. Finding meaning of life, and true relationships in internet forums is really a bad start, to say the least. Remember that this is a virtual world and the real world is different from this.


Ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

Sinan said:


> Talking from other's back....i don't know...why you do it, i think it's cultural.
> View attachment 287149
> 
> 
> Turkey-Iran Relations | News and Discussions
> 
> We were good with Iranians to that day....  And learned that this behaviour is not limited to Haman but a general thing among Iranians...Anyways, after all months i didn't come here to start fighting with Iranians again...Let's leave it here.
> 
> 
> I wasn't visiting this place...i don't remember...for 2 months ?


I don't exactly call it talking behind someones back. And it has been written in plain English in a forum that is not exclusive to Iranians. I guess these are the cultural differences that would change your overall understanding of a sentence. Whatever,


----------



## -SINAN-

Arminkh said:


> *I don't exactly call it talking behind someones back. *



Yeah, i know you would say that...not important. I accept you as you are.


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> Ok.



Against what computational power? Those numbers mean nothing without specifying what computational power is cracking it. A quantum computer in theory can crack through all known cryptographic implements in fraction of a second. Even the military codes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

Sinan said:


> Yeah, i know you would say that...not important. I accept you as you are.


11000110011 11000101110 11000101010 00100000 11001000110 11010101111 11011001100 11000110001 

I already switched to Binary!


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> Against what computational power? Those numbers mean nothing without specifying what computational power is cracking it. A quantum computer in theory can crack through all known cryptographic implements in fraction of a second. Even the military codes.


Faster supercomputer (as per Wikipedia): 10.51 Pentaflops = 10.51 x 1015 Flops [Flops = Floating point operations per second]

No. of Flops required per combination check: 1000 (very optimistic but just assume for now)

No. of combination checks per second = (10.51 x 1015) / 1000 = 10.51 x 1012

No. of seconds in one Year = 365 x 24 x 60 x 60 = 31536000

No. of Years to crack AES with 128-bit Key = (3.4 x 1038) / [(10.51 x 1012) x 31536000]
= (0.323 x 1026)/31536000
= 1.02 x 1018
= 1 billion billion years








If we can implement quantum theory into real life...we would have communication methods faster than light. (Entanglement) However we are not there yet.




Arminkh said:


> 11000110011 11000101110 11000101010 00100000 11001000110 11010101111 11011001100 11000110001
> 
> I already switched to Binary!


01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> If we can implement quantum theory into real life...we would have communication methods faster than light. (Entanglement) However we are not there yet.



My understanding is such is not possible: No-communication theorem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> Faster supercomputer (as per Wikipedia): 10.51 Pentaflops = 10.51 x 1015 Flops [Flops = Floating point operations per second]
> 
> No. of Flops required per combination check: 1000 (very optimistic but just assume for now)
> 
> No. of combination checks per second = (10.51 x 1015) / 1000 = 10.51 x 1012
> 
> No. of seconds in one Year = 365 x 24 x 60 x 60 = 31536000
> 
> No. of Years to crack AES with 128-bit Key = (3.4 x 1038) / [(10.51 x 1012) x 31536000]
> = (0.323 x 1026)/31536000
> = 1.02 x 1018
> = 1 billion billion years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we can implement quantum theory into real life...we would have communication methods faster than light. (Entanglement) However we are not there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001


What you say is true only if we assume the right combination is the "Last Tried One" which is something unprofessional... In addition to this there are mathematical algorithms that will make sure the above scenario won't happen...

Remember that 256 bit codes were only became needed when they felt somebody or some entity can in fact break into a 128 bit one... 

Another fact is that not all "security-combination" code makers are unbreakable honorable people... Many of them could be bought or forced to reveal some of their secrets...

Another fact is that whenever a new lock is created a new key will be made..this is the logic behind the NEW LOCK improvement of complexity in first place


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> :/
> 
> Finglish: ummah dare az iran fasele migire
> Iranian: یوممه داره از ایران فاصله میگیره Behnevis: easy farsi transliteration (pinglish) editor
> English: The tit he was away from Iran *Google Translate*
> 
> You know i know what Ummah and Iran is., i don't need a translator for that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like somebody deleted your post with any notice in a thread which was more or less about Saudis and Iranians, you complain to Serpi, he says , he didn't delete but some other mod deleted it..... right ?
> 
> No need for you to bother yourself for me...and it's not like i translate everything written down here....at the past there were times when people talked from our backs thinking that we would not understand Finglish.


you must have got how much I like you then?

Mggge naaa ajijam?khk to sr bd bkhtt konn ke omrto tlf krdi k bbini chnta irani rjb trka ch mign!kkkhhhhheeaaaakk


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> My understanding is such is not possible: No-communication theorem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Selective picking.... 

You know about Quantum Physics, Relativity Theory, General Relativity Theory, etc... ?



scythian500 said:


> What you say is true only if we assume the right combination is the "Last Tried One" which is something unprofessional... In addition to this there are mathematical algorithms that will make sure the above scenario won't happen...
> 
> Remember that 256 bit codes were only became needed when they felt somebody or some entity can in fact break into a 128 bit one...
> 
> Another fact is that not all "security-combination" code makers are unbreakable honorable people... Many of them could be bought or forced to reveal some of their secrets...
> 
> Another fact is that whenever a new lock is created a new key will be made..this is the logic behind the NEW LOCK improvement of complexity in first place


It's funny how people claim that 128 bit encryption system can be cracked. 

Guys, Assange left 400 gigabytes of Encrypted data in case something happens to him.
WikiLeaks posts 400 gigabytes of encrypted ‘insurance’ data online — RT News

If it was possible to crack 128 bit AES, his file has been long cracked. 



kollang said:


> you must have got how much I like you then?
> 
> Mggge naaa ajijam?khk to sr bd bkhtt konn ke omrto tlf krdi k bbini chnta irani rjb trka ch mign!kkkhhhhheeaaaakk


Be tokhmam


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> You know about Quantum Physics, Relativity Theory, General Relativity Theory, etc... ?



Just a childhood obsession

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> ust a childhood obsession


Noted...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Daneshmand said:


> Just a childhood obsession



Guess that explains the profile picture, profile name and just your overall geniality!!
Hail Daneshmand!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

ResurgentIran said:


> Guess that explains the profile picture, profile name and just your overall geniality!!
> Hail Daneshmand!



That is your kindness, dear!



Sinan said:


> Noted...



By the way, you were complaining about @haman10 yesterday here, and look what you guys are yourself doing today: Çay Bahçesi | Page 996

All in defense of a Takfiri supporter. And if it was not for @Slav Defence who kindly tagged me there, I would not even have known, since I do not visit Turkish section and none of you when you were talking about me tagged me. That says alot, doesn't it?

Not that I care. Jealousy, is not my way. 

When thousands of threads are opened inline with a global propaganda against Iran on thousands of forums and media, and often in support of anti-thinking Takfiris who are taking the 'peace in the life' of the people hostage from Indonesia to France, there was no uproar. Couple of threads are made in support of Iran and showing the American lies and propaganda with regard to the latest navy incident and suddenly the Turk section comes "alive".

But Cheers, as I told you yesterday, this is virtual world. What is important is how things are going in the real world.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> By the way, you were complaining about @haman10 yesterday here, and look what you guys are yourself doing today: Çay Bahçesi | Page 996


Hey, hey....I have never seen a Turk acting friendly then talking behind negatively...they will tell it to your face.



Daneshmand said:


> All in defense of a Takfiri supporter. And if it was not for @Slav Defence who kindly tagged me there, I would not even have known, since I do not visit Turkish section and none of you when you were talking about me tagged me. That says alot, doesn't it?
> 
> Not that I care. Jealousy, is not my way.
> 
> When thousands of threads are opened inline with a global propaganda against Iran on thousands of forums and media, and often in support of anti-thinking Takfiris who are taking the 'peace in the life' of the people hostage from Indonesia to France, there was no uproar. Couple of threads are made in support of Iran and showing the American lies and propaganda with regard to the latest navy incident and suddenly the Turk section comes "alive".
> 
> But Cheers, as I told you yesterday, this is virtual world. What is important is how things are going in the real world.


Issue is about 500's demotion.... Turks strongly reject it and know it happened because of the Iranians' mass report thing...Some objects saying if Daneshmand has title, 500 deserves it much more.

------------------------------------------------------------

@haman10 you should really be careful with the language you use.....Your foul language is all over the place....people might have been reporting it.


----------



## kollang

@Sinan dont get yourself banned again.we need to have fun with you.


----------



## mohsen

بمیرم واسه این خزانه خالی!



البته بعد از 120 سال


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> بمیرم واسه این خزانه خالی!
> 
> 
> 
> البته بعد از 120 سال


من نميدونم چرا زمان محمود صداي شما ها در نميومد، سال ٨٤ با دلار ١٢٢٦ و نفت ١٢٠ دلار و توليد نفت بيشتر (٢ برابر) رو با سال ٩٣ بانفت ٥٠ دلاري و توليد نفت كمتر و دلار ٣٥٠٠ كه از بركات دولت اقا محمود هست رو مقايسه كنيم ميبينيم كه واقعا كسري بودجه داريم

امثال شما مشكلتون با روحاني يه چيز ديگس بخاطر چيزايي كه سوادشو نداريد ازش انتقاد نكنيد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Commandant

mohsen said:


> بمیرم واسه این خزانه خالی!
> 
> 
> 
> البته بعد از 120 سال


اخوی دقت میکنی که این فقط عدد هست و با منظور کردن ارزش پول چیزی که فکر می کنی دقیقا بر عکس میشه؟
فقط رفرنس می دم به حقوق روزانه ی کارگرهای روز مزد، یه مقایسه بکن بین امسال و 10 سال پیش، تا دستت بیاد.
پ.ن: من از این طرفدارای سینه چاک روحانی نیستم، ولی بلانسبت فقط یه احمق میتونه از سیاست های اقتصادی احمدی نژاد دفاع کنه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Sinan said:


> Selective picking....
> 
> You know about Quantum Physics, Relativity Theory, General Relativity Theory, etc... ?



@Daneshmand 

Quantum teleportation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Work in 1998 verified the initial predictions,[8] and the distance of teleportation was increased in August 2004 to 600 meters, using optical fiber.[9] Subsequently, the record distance for quantum teleportation has been gradually increased to 16 km,[10] then to 97 km,[11] and is now 143 km (89 mi), set in open air experiments done between two of the Canary Islands.[7] There has been a recent record set (as of September 2015) through supercooled nanowire that reached the distance of 101 km (63 mi).[_citation needed_] For material systems, the record distance is 21m.[12]

A variant of teleportation called "open-destination" teleportation, with receivers located at multiple locations, was demonstrated in 2004 using five-photon entanglement.[13] Teleportation of a composite state of two single photons has also been realized.[14] In April 2011, experimenters reported that they had demonstrated teleportation of wave packets of light up to a bandwidth of 10 MHz while preserving strongly nonclassical superposition states.[15][16] In August 2013, the achievement of "fully deterministic" quantum teleportation, using a hybrid technique, was reported.[17] *On 29 May 2014, scientists announced a reliable way of transferring data by quantum teleportation. Quantum teleportation of data had been done before but with highly unreliable methods.*[18][19] On 26 February 2015, scientists reported the first experiment teleporting multiple degrees of freedom of a quantum particle.[20]

Researchers have also successfully used quantum teleportation to transmit information between clouds of gas atoms, notable because the clouds of gas are macroscopic atomic ensembles.[21][22]

Quantum computer is still a fantasy but relaying messages with teleportation by entanglement is the reality..


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> بمیرم واسه این خزانه خالی!
> 
> 
> 
> البته بعد از 120 سال


محسن جان به نظر شما تورم یک چیز حقیقی هستش یا وجود نداره و توطعه و شایعه پراکنی وطن فروشهای از خود بیگانه غرب زده هستش ؟


----------



## AmirPatriot

هزینه های جاری چی هستند؟


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> محسن جان به نظر شما تورم یک چیز حقیقی هستش یا وجود نداره و توطعه و شایعه پراکنی وطن فروشهای از خود بیگانه غرب زده هستش ؟


یه نگاه به لیست بندازی بد نیست، چهار سال کاهش هزینه ها بوده، به نظرت توی این سالها تورم نداشتیم؟
به نظرت خبر زیر ربطی به افزایش قیمت دلار و رکود تولید نداره؟
*مرکز آمار: واردات در دولت یازدهم ۹۲ درصد افزایش یافت*
*امان از خزانه خالی !!!*


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> یه نگاه به لیست بندازی بد نیست، چهار سال کاهش هزینه ها بوده، به نظرت توی این سالها تورم نداشتیم؟
> به نظرت خبر زیر ربطی به افزایش قیمت دلار و رکود تولید نداره؟
> *مرکز آمار: واردات در دولت یازدهم ۹۲ درصد افزایش یافت*
> *امان از خزانه خالی !!!*


اين ليست مزخرف هيچي رو نشون نميده، اگه اين به اصطلاح خبرگزاري حرفه اي بود درامد و قيمت نفت و ميزان توليد نفت رو هم نشون ميداد
به اين امار هاي مخرف باشه كه احمدي نژاد تو اون ٨ سال منحوس بيشتر از بقيه دولت ها در مجموع پول دراورد(چه دلاري چه ريالي) ولي نه تنها وضع اقتصاد و بهتر نكرد بلكه با عرض معذرت ،ريد

دلار ١٢٢٦ شد ٣٧٠٠، تورم تا ٤٠ درصد بالا رفت، انزواي جهاني بيشتر شد ، سرمايه گذاري خارجي به صفر رسيد و و و و
روحاني تو اين ٤ سال گند كاري احمدي نژاد و جبران كنه شاهكاره و البته جبران هم ميكنه


----------



## mohsen

kollang said:


> اين ليست مزخرف هيچي رو نشون نميده، اگه اين به اصطلاح خبرگزاري حرفه اي بود درامد و قيمت نفت و ميزان توليد نفت رو هم نشون ميداد
> به اين امار هاي مخرف باشه كه احمدي نژاد تو اون ٨ سال منحوس بيشتر از بقيه دولت ها در مجموع پول دراورد(چه دلاري چه ريالي) ولي نه تنها وضع اقتصاد و بهتر نكرد بلكه با عرض معذرت ،ريد
> 
> دلار ١٢٢٦ شد ٣٧٠٠، تورم تا ٤٠ درصد بالا رفت، انزواي جهاني بيشتر شد ، سرمايه گذاري خارجي به صفر رسيد و و و و
> روحاني تو اين ٤ سال گند كاري احمدي نژاد و جبران كنه شاهكاره و البته جبران هم ميكنه


اراجیف زیاد میگی، نمونش هم همین نرخ دلار هست که بهونه افزایش هزینه های جاری کردی
یکی از ایراداتی که از دولتها ها میگیرن (و امثال شما و ما از احمدی نژاد میگرفتیم) همینه که برای تامین هزینه های جاریشون قیمت دلار رو بالا میبرن

اگر آمار سرمایه گزاریهای دوره احمدی نژاد و اینکه چند برابر دولت خاتمی بود رو بذارم هم میگی آمار جعلی هست
اگرم میزان سرمایه گزاری صفر در دولت روحانی رو بذارم (که بازم همون نهاد منتشر میکنه) بازم میگی به خاطر احمد نژاد هست
احمدی نژاد اینجا احمدی نژاد اونجا احمدی نژاد همه جا !!!
عزیزم نرخ واردات رو دریاب


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> اراجیف زیاد میگی، نمونش هم همین نرخ دلار هست که بهونه افزایش هزینه های جاری کردی
> یکی از ایراداتی که از دولتها ها میگیرن (و امثال شما و ما از احمدی نژاد میگرفتیم) همینه که برای تامین هزینه های جاریشون قیمت دلار رو بالا میبرن
> 
> اگر آمار سرمایه گزاریهای دوره احمدی نژاد و اینکه چند برابر دولت خاتمی بود رو بذارم هم میگی آمار جعلی هست
> اگرم میزان سرمایه گزاری صفر در دولت روحانی رو بذارم (که بازم همون نهاد منتشر میکنه) بازم میگی به خاطر احمد نژاد هست
> احمدی نژاد اینجا احمدی نژاد اونجا احمدی نژاد همه جا !!!
> عزیزم نرخ واردات رو دریاب


 شما از احمدينژاد ايراد نميگرفتي، كاسه ليسيشو ميكردي، بازم تكرار ميكنم ماتحت امثال شما بخاطر يه چيز ديگه ميسوزه پس راجب چيزي كه سوادشو نداري انتقاد نكن كه بيشتر ابروت ميره 

اگه نويسنده ي اين خبر وجدان و شرف داشت بايد قيمت دلار ، ميزان و قيمت توليد نفت و هم مقايسه ميكرد 

چيزي كه مشخصه اينه كه تورم داره كاهش پيدا ميكنه، سرمايه گذاري خارجي افزايش پيدا ميكنه و نرخ ارز هم نسبتا (نسبت به زمان احمدينژاد) نوسان نداره


----------



## SOHEIL

دوس باشید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

SOHEIL said:


> دوس باشید


دوستیم ولی افکار هم قبول نداریم تو فکرش نرو



kollang said:


> شما از احمدينژاد ايراد نميگرفتي، كاسه ليسيشو ميكردي، بازم تكرار ميكنم ماتحت امثال شما بخاطر يه چيز ديگه ميسوزه پس راجب چيزي كه سوادشو نداري انتقاد نكن كه بيشتر ابروت ميره
> 
> اگه نويسنده ي اين خبر وجدان و شرف داشت بايد قيمت دلار ، ميزان و قيمت توليد نفت و هم مقايسه ميكرد
> 
> چيزي كه مشخصه اينه كه تورم داره كاهش پيدا ميكنه، سرمايه گذاري خارجي افزايش پيدا ميكنه و نرخ ارز هم نسبتا (نسبت به زمان احمدينژاد) نوسان نداره


بله نوسان نداره، فقط 600 تومن افزایش در 2 سال و نیم


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> دوستیم ولی افکار هم قبول نداریم تو فکرش نرو
> 
> 
> بله نوسان نداره، فقط 600 تومن افزایش در 2 سال و نیم


زمان احمدينژاد ٦٠٠ تومن در عرض دو ساعت و نيم بود .نبود؟؟؟


----------



## Madali

kollang said:


> زمان احمدينژاد ٦٠٠ تومن در عرض دو ساعت و نيم بود .نبود؟؟؟



Dollar faghat bad az tarime naft sokut kard, keh bayadam arzeshe pul kam mishod keh betunim tahamolesh konim. 

Man ahmadi ghabul daram nah baraye Idealogy vali baraye roshte ayandeh. Tah ghablaz tarim naft business ruz beh ruz behtar bud. Khob, pas naft tarim shodim, dollar omad bala, hame chi beham khord? Nah rastesh. Tavarom khod be khod miyamad payin. Vakhti rial zayif shod, manteghesh one keh tavarom bere bala. Bad az 1-2 sal, agar hich Kari ham nemikardim, tavarom miyomad payin.

Vakhti dollar mire yedafe bala, baraye eghtesad yani chi? Varedat gerun mishe (zarar be bazari) va saderat arzun (naf be toylidi). Kodom baraye keshfar behtare? Yek bazari puldar faghat yeh maghaze dare va shayad yek shagerd. Yek toylidi shayad sadha karmand dashte bashan. 

Motasefane danesh eghtesad tu Iran kheili sade va cliche hast. 

Yeh soali bekonam. Dar barnameye eghtesad Rouhani tu in 3 sale, mituni behemin begin daghigan che kar kard? Yek mesal ham khube.


----------



## mohsen

kollang said:


> زمان احمدينژاد ٦٠٠ تومن در عرض دو ساعت و نيم بود .نبود؟؟؟








زمان احمدی نژاد 300 تومن در 6 سال بود، بعد با تحریم سویفت یه مرتبه بالا رفت و دوباره تا 3000 تومن پایین اومد
حالا بگو ببینم توی دوره روحانی تحریم جدیدی اضافه شده که بخواید بهونه کنید؟
جواب ندادی، افزایش دوبرابری واردات تاثیری در نرخ دلار نداره؟


----------



## Madali

What's this bullshit about "prisoner swap"? Neither side is holding POW. This is stupid for both side's judical system.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> What's this bullshit about "prisoner swap"? Neither side is holding POW. This is stupid for both side's judical system.


there are several kind of war , the situation between Iran and USA could not be called anything but war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

mohsen said:


> بمیرم واسه این خزانه خالی!
> 
> 
> 
> البته بعد از 120 سال


تورم و ارزش قدرت خرید کالا و خدمات بودجه روحانی رو هم در نظر بگیر...هر چند چه روحانی و چه محمودی جفتشون بی لیاقت هستند و مدیریت بلد نیستند



mohsen said:


> اراجیف زیاد میگی، نمونش هم همین نرخ دلار هست که بهونه افزایش هزینه های جاری کردی
> یکی از ایراداتی که از دولتها ها میگیرن (و امثال شما و ما از احمدی نژاد میگرفتیم) همینه که برای تامین هزینه های جاریشون قیمت دلار رو بالا میبرن
> 
> اگر آمار سرمایه گزاریهای دوره احمدی نژاد و اینکه چند برابر دولت خاتمی بود رو بذارم هم میگی آمار جعلی هست
> اگرم میزان سرمایه گزاری صفر در دولت روحانی رو بذارم (که بازم همون نهاد منتشر میکنه) بازم میگی به خاطر احمد نژاد هست
> احمدی نژاد اینجا احمدی نژاد اونجا احمدی نژاد همه جا !!!
> عزیزم نرخ واردات رو دریاب


یکی از یکی دیگه بی عرضه ترن دوستان



Sinan said:


> Hey, hey....I have never seen a Turk acting friendly then talking behind negatively...they will tell it to your face.
> 
> 
> Issue is about 500's demotion.... Turks strongly reject it and know it happened because of the Iranians' mass report thing...Some objects saying if Daneshmand has title, 500 deserves it much more.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @haman10 you should really be careful with the language you use.....Your foul language is all over the place....people might have been reporting it.



*Just an unrelated contribution:*

TURKEY Tr-National

*Turkish citizens mistrust foreigners, opinion poll says*
ISTANBUL – Radikal | 5/2/2011 12:00:00 AM |

Turkish citizens maintain unfriendly attitudes toward the wider world, according to a survey conducted by the Political, Economic and Social Research Foundation, or SETA.

Turkish citizens maintain unfriendly attitudes toward the wider world, according to a recent survey conducted by the Political, Economic and Social Research Foundation, or SETA.

The opinion poll revealed many people in Turkey have negative views of Arabs, Armenians, Jews, Greeks, Russians, and Americans, but views over Europeans seem to be split, while a certain majority expressed positive views of Azerbaijanis whose native language is intelligible to Turks. 

According to the research, some 36.6 percent of participants have a favorable view of Europeans, while 35 percent expressed unfavorable sentiments. Some 40 percent of the younger generation also expressed more favorable views regarding Europeans, whereas those who were over 61 years of age tended to have a more negative opinion. On Americans, 64.8 percent of those surveyed indicated unfavorable views, with only 13.8 percent expressing favorable views. 

Some 33.2 percent of those surveyed said they had positive attitude toward Arabs, up against some 39 percent who said they had a negative perception of them. Men also seemed to be slightly more unfavorable toward Arabs than women, with some 42 percent of males, as opposed to 36 percent of females, expressing negative sentiments regarding Arabs.

Participants in the survey said if they had to make a choice between Europeans, Americans and Arabs, they would choose Arabs. When asked whether Arabs were better than Americans and Europeans, 25.3 percent of those surveyed said they “absolutely agree,” while 19.9 percent said they “generally agree.” 

The research was coordinated by Professor Talip Küçükcan and covered some 3,040 participants in 12 provinces in Turkey.

Views of Iranians were also in the negative, according to the survey, which found 31 percent held favorable views of Iranians as opposed to 39.5 percent who had unfavorable views. The research showed participants with higher levels of education and better jobs tended to entertain more unfavorable perceptions about Turkey’s eastern neighbors. Negative views of Iranians were also higher among women, 44 percent of whom expressed unfavorable views, in contrast to men, only 35 percent of whom were unfavorable.

The participants’ outlook on Armenians, Jews and Greeks was especially unfavorable, with some 73.9 percent saying they held negative views about Armenians, 71.5 percent saying they had negative views toward Jews, and 67 percent saying they had unfavorable views toward Greeks. The survey showed an unfavorable stance toward Armenians and Jews was relatively more widespread among those participants with lower levels of education and socioeconomic status. Unfavorable views of Jews were also slightly higher among younger men.

Results of the poll showed 51.7 percent of participants held unfavorable views toward Russians, while 20.7 percent expressed favorable views. Positive attitudes toward Russians were higher among better educated men, with only 13.2 percent of women stating positive views about Russians, up against some 28.4 percent of men who said they had a positive opinion.

Some 37 percent of those surveyed also said they had a favorable perception of the Chinese, while 30 percent expressed an unfavorable view. 

The participants were also asked about which countries Turkey should cooperate with in order to uphold its long-term interests. The Turkic republics of Central Asia and Azerbaijan were top of the list with 31 percent, followed by Islamic countries with 26 percent, the European Union with 23.1 percent, and the United States with 11.8 percent. Russia and China were at the bottom of the list with 8.1 percent.

Previous research conducted by PEW Research Center also showed there was considerable fluctuation among Turkish citizens’ views on foreigners. According to the Global Attitudes survey, 52 percent of Turkish citizens had expressed favorable views of the United States in 2000. That rate dipped in 2007 and climbed back up to 17 percent in 2010 with the election of Barack Obama as the United States president. There was also substantial fluctuation in Turkish citizens’ outlook on Jews, with some 32 percent of Turkish citizens expressing an unfavorable stance toward Jews in 2004, while as high as 73 percent expressed unfavorable views about Jews in 2007. According to a Eurobarometer research, 43 percent of Turkish citizens had a positive stance on the prospects of Turkey joining the European Union as a full member in 2006. That rate climbed to 48 percent in 2009 but fell to 38 percent in 2010. The same research also showed 20 percent of Turkish citizens felt some affinity toward other Muslim countries.


----------



## rahi2357

Hell yeah i voted for Lis e Abdaar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

بخش عربی خبرگزاری اسپوتنیک روسیه نیز در گزارشی نوشت: ایران سربازان قوی‌ترین ارتش دنیا را مجبور به زانو زدن کرد.

این خبرگزاری با آوردن بخشی از سخنان «باراک اوباما» در مقابل کنگره که گفته بود ارتش آمریکا قوی‌ترین ارتش دنیاست و سربازانش بهترین جنگجویان تاریخ هستند، تصویری از زانو زدن و تسلیم سربازان آمریکایی را منتشر کرده است.

اما روزنامه العربی الجدید در تحلیلی، آزادی سریع سربازان آمریکایی را مورد تأکید قرار داده و آن را حاصل توافق هسته‌ای دانسته است. این روزنامه می‌نویسد: ایران نمی‌خواهد در این شرایط بحران با آمریکا را افزایش دهد؛ مخصوصا اینکه شرایط بین ایران و عربستان و کشورهای عربی بحرانی است.

روزنامه سعودی الشرق الاوسط نیز در تحلیلی به قلم «طارق الحمید»، مدعی شد: ایران بار دیگر در هنگام سخنرانی باراک اوباما مقابل کنگره، اثبات کرد که به دنبال آرامش و صلح نیست و باراک اوباما که می‌خواست در مقابل کنگره از کنترل ایران سخن بگوید، در وضعیت سختی قرار گرفت. این نویسنده سعودی در ادامه نوشت: «ایران هرگز قابل اعتماد نیست».

همچنین بسیاری از رسانه‌ها نیز ویدئوی لحظه بازداشت سربازان آمریکایی را منتشر کرده‌اند. شبکه‌های سی ان ان، بی بی سی عربی، پایگاه روزنامه الیوم السابع مصر، شبکه الغد امارات، بخش عربی خبرگزاری هافینگتون پست، خبرگزاری الوفد، خبرگزاری مصر العربیه، روسیا‌‌الیوم، صباح العربی و بسیاری دیگر ویدئوی لحظه بازداشت را منتشر کرده‌اند.
*
اما موضع جریان سعودی در شبکه‌های اجتماعی در توئیتر و فیس‌بوک و یا در بخش نظرات خبرها، جالب توجه است، این افراد، در کمال ناچاری و ناباوری، نوشته‌اند که اقدام ایران در بازداشت سربازان آمریکایی با هماهنگی باراک اوباما و در همکاری کامل بین تهران و واشنگتن (به عنوان یک سناریوی از پیش تعیین شده) انجام شده است، چرا که باراک اوباما شیعه است (!!) و قصد دارد تا کشورهای عربی را در مقابل ایران بترساند. جالب توجه است که این تحلیل در بین جریان سعودی، تحلیل غالب است !!! .*​


----------



## mohsen

خودتون رو برای تحریمهای جدید البته با هماهنگی آقای ظریف آماده کنید


Iran Releases 4 American Prisoners After Months Of Top-Secret Negotiations


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> *Turkish citizens mistrust foreigners, opinion poll says*
> ISTANBUL – Radikal | 5/2/2011 12:00:00 AM |
> 
> Turkish citizens maintain unfriendly attitudes toward the wider world, according to a survey conducted by the Political, Economic and Social Research Foundation, or SETA.
> 
> Turkish citizens maintain unfriendly attitudes toward the wider world, according to a recent survey conducted by the Political, Economic and Social Research Foundation, or SETA.
> 
> The opinion poll revealed many people in Turkey have negative views of Arabs, Armenians, Jews, Greeks, Russians, and Americans, but views over Europeans seem to be split, while a certain majority expressed positive views of Azerbaijanis whose native language is intelligible to Turks.
> 
> According to the research, some 36.6 percent of participants have a favorable view of Europeans, while 35 percent expressed unfavorable sentiments. Some 40 percent of the younger generation also expressed more favorable views regarding Europeans, whereas those who were over 61 years of age tended to have a more negative opinion. On Americans, 64.8 percent of those surveyed indicated unfavorable views, with only 13.8 percent expressing favorable views.
> 
> Some 33.2 percent of those surveyed said they had positive attitude toward Arabs, up against some 39 percent who said they had a negative perception of them. Men also seemed to be slightly more unfavorable toward Arabs than women, with some 42 percent of males, as opposed to 36 percent of females, expressing negative sentiments regarding Arabs.
> 
> Participants in the survey said if they had to make a choice between Europeans, Americans and Arabs, they would choose Arabs. When asked whether Arabs were better than Americans and Europeans, 25.3 percent of those surveyed said they “absolutely agree,” while 19.9 percent said they “generally agree.”
> 
> The research was coordinated by Professor Talip Küçükcan and covered some 3,040 participants in 12 provinces in Turkey.
> 
> Views of Iranians were also in the negative, according to the survey, which found 31 percent held favorable views of Iranians as opposed to 39.5 percent who had unfavorable views. The research showed participants with higher levels of education and better jobs tended to entertain more unfavorable perceptions about Turkey’s eastern neighbors. Negative views of Iranians were also higher among women, 44 percent of whom expressed unfavorable views, in contrast to men, only 35 percent of whom were unfavorable.
> 
> The participants’ outlook on Armenians, Jews and Greeks was especially unfavorable, with some 73.9 percent saying they held negative views about Armenians, 71.5 percent saying they had negative views toward Jews, and 67 percent saying they had unfavorable views toward Greeks. The survey showed an unfavorable stance toward Armenians and Jews was relatively more widespread among those participants with lower levels of education and socioeconomic status. Unfavorable views of Jews were also slightly higher among younger men.
> 
> Results of the poll showed 51.7 percent of participants held unfavorable views toward Russians, while 20.7 percent expressed favorable views. Positive attitudes toward Russians were higher among better educated men, with only 13.2 percent of women stating positive views about Russians, up against some 28.4 percent of men who said they had a positive opinion.
> 
> Some 37 percent of those surveyed also said they had a favorable perception of the Chinese, while 30 percent expressed an unfavorable view.
> 
> The participants were also asked about which countries Turkey should cooperate with in order to uphold its long-term interests. The Turkic republics of Central Asia and Azerbaijan were top of the list with 31 percent, followed by Islamic countries with 26 percent, the European Union with 23.1 percent, and the United States with 11.8 percent. Russia and China were at the bottom of the list with 8.1 percent.
> 
> Previous research conducted by PEW Research Center also showed there was considerable fluctuation among Turkish citizens’ views on foreigners. According to the Global Attitudes survey, 52 percent of Turkish citizens had expressed favorable views of the United States in 2000. That rate dipped in 2007 and climbed back up to 17 percent in 2010 with the election of Barack Obama as the United States president. There was also substantial fluctuation in Turkish citizens’ outlook on Jews, with some 32 percent of Turkish citizens expressing an unfavorable stance toward Jews in 2004, while as high as 73 percent expressed unfavorable views about Jews in 2007. According to a Eurobarometer research, 43 percent of Turkish citizens had a positive stance on the prospects of Turkey joining the European Union as a full member in 2006. That rate climbed to 48 percent in 2009 but fell to 38 percent in 2010. The same research also showed 20 percent of Turkish citizens felt some affinity toward other Muslim countries.


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


>



What did Brazil ever do to you guys? Poor Brazil.


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> What did Brazil ever do to you guys? Poor Brazil.


I have no idea...maybe because our people are a bit conservative...


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> خودتون رو برای تحریمهای جدید البته با هماهنگی آقای ظریف آماده کنید
> 
> 
> Iran Releases 4 American Prisoners After Months Of Top-Secret Negotiations


well , whats your idea about releasing 7 Iranian from prison and stop the Interpol warrant for 14 more Iranian?


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> I have no idea...maybe because our people are a bit conservative...



I was talking with my friends last week and sharing our Turkish travel stories, and we all agreed to this,
Young people (let's say below 25) are very nice and friendly
Older people (40-50) are jerks and crooks
Old people (60+) are again nice and friendly.

How true do you think this observation is?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

Madali said:


> I was talking with my friends last week and sharing our Turkish travel stories, and we all agreed to this,
> Young people (let's say below 25) are very nice and friendly
> Older people (40-50) are jerks and crooks
> Old people (60+) are again nice and friendly.
> 
> How true do you think this observation is?


Based on your observation, PDF Turks are around 40-50.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

JEskandari said:


> well , whats your idea about releasing 7 Iranian from prison and stop the Interpol warrant for 21 more Iranian?



I think this shows that US judicial system is garbage. If they are releasing 7 from prison and stopping warrant of 21 Iranians, it means it was not based on fairness, and was only a cruel political move. Imagine how many other prisoners (not just Iranians, maybe Syrians, maybe Lebanese, maybe Libyans, etc) are in US jails purely on tramped up charges based only on political considerations.

Our weakness is why doesn't our media talk about these prisoners? I know more about the ones Iran imprisoned, rather than the one US imprisoned. Why does both western media AND Iranian media both talk about Jason Rezaian, but why not our own people in their prisons? I know Jason's face more than I know my own face, given how much it has been all over the news (specially the one where he is smiling open-mouthed and looking upwards towards the camera).

So anyway, here were our guys,
A Look at the 7 Iranian Prisoners Released by the US - ABC News

They are all dual citizens, so this is a prison exchange of Iranian-Americans for Iranian-Americans.



kollang said:


> Based on your observation, PDF Turks are around 40-50.



Niceness comes generally from empathy, and the human mind is evolved in such a way that empathy works when you are face to face with someone. You say the wrong thing and the hurt look on their face negatively affects you. Once this face to face connection is severed, we all becomes giant dicks.

This is why in Iran when two people want to pass through a door, they have to do tarof for half an hour (after you, no after you, no the older should go first, no first should be the one on the right side) but when we are in a car and want to change lanes, no one gives you any space.

What I'm saying is that I bet if you put these PDF Turks and PDF Iranians in the same room, they will be good friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> I think this shows that US judicial system is garbage. If they are releasing 7 from prison and stopping warrant of 21 Iranians, it means it was not based on fairness, and was only a cruel political move. Imagine how many other prisoners (not just Iranians, maybe Syrians, maybe Lebanese, maybe Libyans, etc) are in US jails purely on tramped up charges based only on political considerations.
> 
> Our weakness is why doesn't our media talk about these prisoners? I know more about the ones Iran imprisoned, rather than the one US imprisoned. Why does both western media AND Iranian media both talk about Jason Rezaian, but why not our own people in their prisons? I know Jason's face more than I know my own face, given how much it has been all over the news (specially the one where he is smiling open-mouthed and looking upwards towards the camera).
> 
> So anyway, here were our guys,
> A Look at the 7 Iranian Prisoners Released by the US - ABC News
> 
> They are all dual citizens, so this is a prison exchange of Iranian-Americans for Iranian-Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Niceness comes generally from empathy, and the human mind is evolved in such a way that empathy works when you are face to face with someone. You say the wrong thing and the hurt look on their face negatively affects you. Once this face to face connection is severed, we all becomes giant dicks.
> 
> This is why in Iran when two people want to pass through a door, they have to do tarof for half an hour (after you, no after you, no the older should go first, no first should be the one on the right side) but when we are in a car and want to change lanes, no one gives you any space.
> 
> What I'm saying is that I bet if you put these PDF Turks and PDF Iranians in the same room, they will be good friends.


well why they were in prison was a little different from each other


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> I was talking with my friends last week and sharing our Turkish travel stories, and we all agreed to this,
> Young people (let's say below 25) are very nice and friendly
> Older people (40-50) are jerks and crooks
> Old people (60+) are again nice and friendly.
> 
> How true do you think this observation is?


I say, you can fiend both of the in every age group......ah, if you are in tourism cities the things your friend has said is true...but not in general Turkey.


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> well , whats your idea about releasing 7 Iranian from prison and stop the Interpol warrant for 14 more Iranian?


Exchanging spies in return of civilians!
Americans have found a promising way to free their agents in Iran.
Components: a lame president in Iran + enough number (مقدار کافی) of Iranian in U.S


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Exchanging spies in return of civilians!
> Americans have found a promising way to free their agents in Iran.
> Components: a lame president in Iran + enough number (مقدار کافی) of Iranian in U.S


well American can claim those 7 were breaking US laws ,and Iranian claims those 4 people were breaking Iranian Laws.

by the way according to Fars News
Farsnews
it was not Roohani government who freed those 4 it was Supreme National Security Council, now look at the members of the council


> حسن روحانی: (رئیس‌جمهور و رئیس شورای عالی امنیت ملی)
> علی لاریجانی: (رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی)
> صادق لاریجانی: (رئیس قوه قضائیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران)
> محمدباقر نوبخت: (معاون رئیس جمهور و رئیس سازمان مدیریت و برنامه ریزی کشور)
> دریابان علی شمخانی: (دبیر شورای عالی امنیت ملی و نماینده رهبر ایران در شورا)
> سعید جلیلی: (نماینده رهبر ایران در شورا)
> سرلشکر سید حسن فیروزآبادی: (رئیس ستاد فرماندهی کل نیروهای مسلح جمهوری اسلامی ایران)
> سرلشکر عطاءالله صالحی: (فرمانده کل ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران)
> سرلشکر محمدعلی جعفری: (فرمانده کل سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی)
> عبدالرضا رحمانی فضلی: (وزیر کشور و رئیس شورای امنیت کشور)
> محمدجواد ظریف: (وزیر امور خارجه)
> سید محمود علوی: (وزیر اطلاعات)
> وزیر یا مسئول مربوط به موضوع در حال بررسی در شورا


well now if you claim because of weakness in Roohani government they were freed then you must also attribute those weakness to Supreme leader . but you may consider this decision as weakness for me its pragmatism , it show that in higher echelon of power in our country they don't let their feeling cloud their judgement , holding those four people give us nothing, they are nothing but burned chess piece and can't be used against us anymore as we know them , but those 7 people and the other 14 who were cleared from Interpol wanted list are merchants and scientist , they never be useless .

guys anybody now who actually this *Nosratollah Khosrawi Roudsari *is ?
It seems he is the forth person that Iran released .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*کری: ایران ۱.۷ میلیارد دلار بابت شکایت از آمریکا در لاهه دریافت می‌کند*
وزیر خارجه آمریکا اعلام کرد که ایران در پرونده شکایت از واشنگتن بابت عدم اجرای تعهدات مبنی بر فروش تسلیحات در دهه ۱۹۷۰(قبل از انقلاب) در دادگاه لاهه، ۱.۷ میلیارد دلار دریافت می‌کند.
به گزارش مشرق، وزیر خارجه آمریکا اعلام کرد که ایران در پرونده شکایت از واشنگتن به دادگاه لاهه 1.7 میلیارد دلار دریافت می‌کند.

جان کری در بیانیه‌ای اعلام کرد که آمریکا و ایران در مورد پرونده‌ مربوط به خرید تسلیحات در دهه ۱۹۷۰ میلادی(زمان شاه مخلوع) از آمریکا و عدم تحویل آن‌ها به ایران پس از انقلاب، به توافق رسیدند.

این پرونده به سال 1981 برمی‌گردد، زمانی که آمریکا بعد از انقلاب حاضر به بازگرداندن پول پرداخت شده از سوی تهران برای خرید تسلیحات نشد و جنگ افزارهای مورد نظر را نیز تحویل نداد.

جان کری در این بیانیه، توافق حاصل شده با ایران در پرونده شکایت در دادگاه لاهه را «منصفانه» و «به بهترین وجه به نفع منافع آمریکا» خوانده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> well American can claim those 7 were breaking US laws ,and Iranian claims those 4 people were breaking Iranian Laws.
> 
> by the way according to Fars News
> Farsnews
> it was not Roohani government who freed those 4 it was Supreme National Security Council, now look at the members of the council
> 
> well now if you claim because of weakness in Roohani government they were freed then you must also attribute those weakness to Supreme leader . but you may consider this decision as weakness for me its pragmatism , it show that in higher echelon of power in our country they don't let their feeling cloud their judgement , holding those four people give us nothing, they are nothing but burned chess piece and can't be used against us anymore as we know them , but those 7 people and the other 14 who were cleared from Interpol wanted list are merchants and scientist , they never be useless .
> 
> guys anybody now who actually this *Nosratollah Khosrawi Roudsari *is ?
> It seems he is the forth person that Iran released .


about your list, it's 3 vs 9. result can be predicted easily.

also according to your logic, we should append those weaknesses to Imam Hasan (PBUW) too, cause after all he chose his traitor commanders too, right?

since "holding those four people give us nothing", then I suggest to free all American spies from now on without trial too, why bother holding them, right?

the whole show was because of the Jason Rezaian, the other 3 and those Iranian were just a cover for people to forget whom we were handing over.


----------



## Madali

scythian500 said:


> *کری: ایران ۱.۷ میلیارد دلار بابت شکایت از آمریکا در لاهه دریافت می‌کند*
> وزیر خارجه آمریکا اعلام کرد که ایران در پرونده شکایت از واشنگتن بابت عدم اجرای تعهدات مبنی بر فروش تسلیحات در دهه ۱۹۷۰(قبل از انقلاب) در دادگاه لاهه، ۱.۷ میلیارد دلار دریافت می‌کند.
> به گزارش مشرق، وزیر خارجه آمریکا اعلام کرد که ایران در پرونده شکایت از واشنگتن به دادگاه لاهه 1.7 میلیارد دلار دریافت می‌کند.
> 
> جان کری در بیانیه‌ای اعلام کرد که آمریکا و ایران در مورد پرونده‌ مربوط به خرید تسلیحات در دهه ۱۹۷۰ میلادی(زمان شاه مخلوع) از آمریکا و عدم تحویل آن‌ها به ایران پس از انقلاب، به توافق رسیدند.
> 
> این پرونده به سال 1981 برمی‌گردد، زمانی که آمریکا بعد از انقلاب حاضر به بازگرداندن پول پرداخت شده از سوی تهران برای خرید تسلیحات نشد و جنگ افزارهای مورد نظر را نیز تحویل نداد.
> 
> جان کری در این بیانیه، توافق حاصل شده با ایران در پرونده شکایت در دادگاه لاهه را «منصفانه» و «به بهترین وجه به نفع منافع آمریکا» خوانده است.



On the surface this means like excellent news but this is another loss for us. Can anyone guess why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> about your list, it's 3 vs 9. result can be predicted easily.
> 
> also according to your logic, we should append those weaknesses to Imam Hasan (PBUW) too, cause after all he chose his traitor commanders too, right?
> 
> since "holding those four people give us nothing", then I suggest to free all American spies from now on without trial too, why bother holding them, right?
> 
> the whole show was because of the Jason Rezaian, the other 3 and those Iranian were just a cover for people to forget whom we were handing over.


why free them when we can hold them as bargain chip for trading with the civilian they hold , every piece have its time to be played, when its time to play our hand if you held it, you have wasted the potential.

and my count is something else. red ones are selected by supreme leader and government have nothing to do with them and green one are from government.



*حسن روحانی: (رئیس‌جمهور و رئیس شورای عالی امنیت ملی)*

*علی لاریجانی: (رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی)*
*صادق لاریجانی: (رئیس قوه قضائیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران)*
*محمدباقر نوبخت: (معاون رئیس جمهور و رئیس سازمان مدیریت و برنامه ریزی کشور)*
*دریابان علی شمخانی: (دبیر شورای عالی امنیت ملی و نماینده رهبر ایران در شورا)*
*سعید جلیلی: (نماینده رهبر ایران در شورا)*
*سرلشکر سید حسن فیروزآبادی: (رئیس ستاد فرماندهی کل نیروهای مسلح جمهوری اسلامی ایران)*
*سرلشکر عطاءالله صالحی: (فرمانده کل ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران)*
*سرلشکر محمدعلی جعفری: (فرمانده کل سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی)*
*عبدالرضا رحمانی فضلی: (وزیر کشور و رئیس شورای امنیت کشور)*
*محمدجواد ظریف: (وزیر امور خارجه)*
*سید محمود علوی: (وزیر اطلاعات)*
_وزیر یا مسئول مربوط به موضوع در حال بررسی در شورا_
let see 6 are red and 4 are green even if we don't consider the fact that Intelligence minister must be approved by Supreme leader then 5 are green . here the pink one is irreverent because he is foreign minister or intelligence minister so in that session they had only 12 person not 13. and you cant consider Head of Parliament as affiliate of Government or selected by Supreme leader. so it be 6 to 5 in favor of Supreme leader.

and now we come to the most interesting and important part which is Mr. Roohani himself. hope you have not forgot that from 1368 till 1392 (when he was elected as president) for 24 years he was Supreme leader representative in Supreme National Security Council . now can you explain to me how a person who has the longest membership in the council (27 year from which 24 year of it he was supreme leader Representative again the longest one) suddenly will become against supreme leader ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> why free them when we can hold them as bargain chip for trading with the civilian they hold , every piece have its time to be played, when its time to play our hand if you held it, you have wasted the potential.
> 
> and my count is something else. red ones are selected by supreme leader and government have nothing to do with them and green one are from government.
> 
> 
> 
> *حسن روحانی: (رئیس‌جمهور و رئیس شورای عالی امنیت ملی)*
> 
> *علی لاریجانی: (رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی)*
> *صادق لاریجانی: (رئیس قوه قضائیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران)*
> *محمدباقر نوبخت: (معاون رئیس جمهور و رئیس سازمان مدیریت و برنامه ریزی کشور)*
> *دریابان علی شمخانی: (دبیر شورای عالی امنیت ملی و نماینده رهبر ایران در شورا)*
> *سعید جلیلی: (نماینده رهبر ایران در شورا)*
> *سرلشکر سید حسن فیروزآبادی: (رئیس ستاد فرماندهی کل نیروهای مسلح جمهوری اسلامی ایران)*
> *سرلشکر عطاءالله صالحی: (فرمانده کل ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران)*
> *سرلشکر محمدعلی جعفری: (فرمانده کل سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی)*
> *عبدالرضا رحمانی فضلی: (وزیر کشور و رئیس شورای امنیت کشور)*
> *محمدجواد ظریف: (وزیر امور خارجه)*
> *سید محمود علوی: (وزیر اطلاعات)*
> _وزیر یا مسئول مربوط به موضوع در حال بررسی در شورا_
> let see 6 are red and 4 are green even if we don't consider the fact that Intelligence minister must be approved by Supreme leader then 5 are green . here the pink one is irreverent because he is foreign minister or intelligence minister so in that session they had only 12 person not 13. and you cant consider Head of Parliament as affiliate of Government or selected by Supreme leader. so it be 6 to 5 in favor of Supreme leader.
> 
> and now we come to the most interesting and important part which is Mr. Roohani himself. hope you have not forgot that from 1368 till 1392 (when he was elected as president) for 24 years he was Supreme leader representative in Supreme National Security Council . now can you explain to me how a person who has the longest membership in the council (27 year from which 24 year of it he was supreme leader Representative again the longest one) suddenly will become against supreme leader ?


I count them based on their policies, you count them based on their appointer.
But I remind you about Imam Hasan and his commanders again. It's sad, but reality.

About your plan of exchange, all Americans need is to accuse someone and demand for exchange, So your plan has a big flaw.

Hey buddy, you can betray your country with eased mind, even if they arrest you, we will exchange you. Threason wont have any punishments in Iran.
-------------

معاون ارزی بانک مرکزی: از افزایش امروز نرخ دلار تعجب کردیم

چوپان دروغگو


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> I count them based on their policies, you count them based on their appointer.
> But I remind you about Imam Hasan and his commanders again. It's sad, but reality.
> 
> About your plan of exchange, all Americans need is to accuse someone and demand for exchange, So your plan has a big flaw.
> 
> Hey buddy, you can betray your country with eased mind, even if they arrest you, we will exchange you. Threason wont have any punishments in Iran.
> -------------
> 
> معاون ارزی بانک مرکزی: از افزایش امروز نرخ دلار تعجب کردیم
> 
> چوپان دروغگو


will we free them at ease ? Do you like to stay were they are for 3-4 years ? By the way aren't there american who they claims are in our custody and we even deny their existence ? About this deal is only about Rezaian I really doubt that I agree that pastor was just a bonus we throw there but what about the marine or the 4th people who actually was no talk about him in media until yesterday . about USA need only accusing some people for exchange with spies ,well its not like they actually did nothing ,6 of them have broken USA treasury laws and one was hacker who penetrated one of the top notch American laboratory computer system and downloaded millions of dollars software and data and if Iran wanted him then guess for whom he was working for. Do you suggest we most have forgotten them . wouldn't it gave the message to the Iranian who lived overboard that if when you are helping Iran while we are at a tight spot then as a thank you we will forget you ifyou face some problems.


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, give some news about the lifted sanctions...

What's the estimated GDP/Growth in Iran for 2016 ??? I expect Iran to be the richest country in ME in 10 years...

Saudia Arabia- Population: 30 Million, GDP: 650$ Billion
Iran - Population: Population: 80 Million, GDP: 1700$ Billion. 

I feel like you are all going to swim in the pools full of $$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> will we free them at ease ? Do you like to stay were they are for 3-4 years ? By the way aren't there american who they claims are in our custody and we even deny their existence ? About this deal is only about Rezaian I really doubt that I agree that pastor was just a bonus we throw there but what about the marine or the 4th people who actually was no talk about him in media until yesterday . about USA need only accusing some people for exchange with spies ,well its not like they actually did nothing ,6 of them have broken USA treasury laws and one was hacker who penetrated one of the top notch American laboratory computer system and downloaded millions of dollars software and data and if Iran wanted him then guess for whom he was working for. Do you suggest we most have forgotten them . wouldn't it gave the message to the Iranian who lived overboard that if when you are helping Iran while we are at a tight spot then as a thank you we will forget you ifyou face some problems.


As I already expressed my opinion, what Rohani wanted (not Iran) was freeing Rezaian, the rest of people in the list are just a cover.

Iranian prisoners released in swap: Who are they? - CNN.com


----------



## rahi2357

Sinan said:


> I feel like you are all going to swim in the pools full of $$$







Pools full of $$$ ??  No . Not really . Oil price is falling below $25 a barrel .Iran was selling 1 million barrels per day . Now is permitted to sell more . The point is that :
1 million barrels * $80 = $80,000,000 per day
3 million barrels * $25 = $75,000,000 per day ( Sanctions lifted )

But soon or later Iran had to cut the country’s dependence on oil . Last year it was around 30% of budget . However Iran now has immediate access to more than $100-120 billion in available frozen assets (most of it in banks in China, Japan and South Korea ) less than half will more or less automatically go to preexisting debts . Also trade gonna be much easier after reconnecting to SWIFT banking .The main policy after the nuclear deal is to attract foreign investment
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/569c625c-bd04-11e5-9fdb-87b8d15baec2.html#axzz3xbI3SoEW
But in the end , the end of Iran’s near-total economic isolation .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 288059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 288052
> 
> Pools full of $$$ ??  No . Not really . Oil price is falling below $25 a barrel .Iran was selling 1 million barrels per day . Now is permitted to sell more . The point is that :
> 1 million barrels * $80 = $80,000,000 per day
> 3 million barrels * $25 = $75,000,000 per day ( Sanctions lifted )
> 
> But soon or later Iran had to cut the country’s dependence on oil . Last year it was around 30% of budget . However Iran now has immediate access to more than $100-120 billion in available frozen assets (most of it in banks in China, Japan and South Korea ) less than half will more or less automatically go to preexisting debts . Also trade gonna be much easier after reconnecting to SWIFT banking .The main policy after the nuclear deal is to attract foreign investment
> http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/569c625c-bd04-11e5-9fdb-87b8d15baec2.html#axzz3xbI3SoEW
> But in the end , the end of Iran’s near-total economic isolation .


I dunno, Saudis have oil, you have more oil + natural gas. Logic says you gonna be at least Saudi rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran




----------



## mohsen

*واقعیات اجتماعی مهم تر از برجام/ چرا این بار کسی از خوشحالی خبر لغو تحریم ها به خیابان نیامد؟*
برجام تابستان ۹۴ منعقد نشد، خرداد ۹۲ به ثمر نشست، همان زمانی که آدرس غلط ارتباط دادن چرخ زندگی مردم با چرخ سانتریفیوژها توسط مردم باور شد و حالا دقیقا این گزاره اشتباه به سرعت در شیب ابطال افتاده است چرا که مردم به جای آرزوها، واقعیات را مشاهده می کنند که امریکا چطور در همان روز اجرای برجام تحریم های جدید علیه ایران را اعمال می کند!
امیرحسین ثابتی در کانال تلگرام خود نوشت:

۱. شاید برای نوشتن درباره روز اجرای برجام کمی دیر باشد اما واقعیت این است که در این روز اساسا اتفاق جدیدی بوقوع نپیوست که نیاز به نوشتن و یا تحلیل داشته باشد، زیرا همانطور که از قبل نیز بارها منتقدان برجام اعلام کرده بودند، به معنای واقعی کلمه زیرساخت تحریم ها سر جای خود باقی مانده است و در مقابل آن چیزی که از بین رفته، زیرساخت تاسیسات هسته ای ایران است.

۲. اما واقعیت مهم تری از روز اجرای برجام وجود دارد و آن این است علیرغم اینکه طی دو سال گذشته و بعد از اعلام خبر توافق ژنو در آذر ۹۲، لوزان در فروردین ۹۴ و وین در تیر ۹۴ بخشهایی از حامیان دولت و طبقات مرفه در نقاط شمالی تهران به بهانه توافق هسته ای و لغو تحریم ها به خیابان آمده و ابراز شادمانی کردند، این بار پس از آنکه حتی بارها اعلام شده بود قرار است در روز اجرای برجام رسما تمام تحریم ها برداشته شود، هیچ واکنش اجتماعی مثبتی در این باره از سوی همان طیف خاص نیز صورت نگرفت و از همین گزاره می توان به خوبی فهمید امروز ادعای لغو همه تحریم ها در دل توده های مردم چقدر باور شده است.


۳. تاکید می کنم که از ابتدا نیز واکنش های متوهمانه اقلیت مرفه ساکن شمال تهران نمادی از خوشحالی توده های مردم نسبت به توافق هسته ای نبود اما نکته مهم اینجاست که این بار حتی این بخش از جامعه نیز نتوانستند روز اجرای برجام را بهانه ای برای یک واکنش اجتماعی مثبت نسبت به توافق هسته ای قلمداد کنند چرا که طی دو سال و نیم اخیر، گذر زمان و افزایش تجربه و ظرفیت فکری مردم، یک آدرس غلط را بیش از همیشه ابطال کرد و آن جمله معروف حسن روحانی بود: «چرخ زندگی مردم زمانی بهتر می چرخد که چرخ سانتریفیوژها کمتر بچرخد.»

۴. همه واقعیت برجام و پسا برجام در همین رویداد مهم اجتماعی نهفته است. چرا که اساس شکل گیری برجام هم در همین مساله ریشه داشت. برجام تابستان ۹۴ منعقد نشد، خرداد ۹۲ به ثمر نشست، همان زمانی که آدرس غلط ارتباط دادن چرخ زندگی مردم با چرخ سانتریفیوژها توسط مردم باور شد و حالا دقیقا این گزاره اشتباه به سرعت در شیب ابطال افتاده است چرا که مردم به جای آرزوها، واقعیات را مشاهده می کنند که امریکا چطور در همان روز اجرای برجام تحریم های جدید علیه ایران را اعمال می کند!

۵. واقعیات برجام امروز به خوبی به مردم نشان داده که در ازای از بین بردن ده تن اورانیوم غنی شده، بتن ریختن در راکتور اراک، از بین بردن چند هزار سانتریفیوژ، صدور مجوز بازرسی های بی سابقه برای آژانس و ... قیمت دلار حتی ۲۰۰ تومان هم ریزش ندارد و سقوط بورس ادامه دار است و دقیقا درس گرفتن از همین واقعیات اجتماعی تلخ و تحقیر کننده است که می تواند باعث جهش تاریخی یک ملت شود. اساسا اگر باور داشته باشیم که رشد اجتماعی و سیاسی مردم برای پیشبرد اهداف و آرمان های انقلاب چقدر مهم است، قطعا اذعان می کنیم که این مساله آنقدر ارزش دارد که حتی بیش از این نیز برای آن هزینه شود چرا که والاترین اهداف انسانی و آرمانی با وجود بهترین رهبر تاریخ نیز بدون آمادگی و رشد امت امکان تحقق ندارد! 


لذا امروز دیگر هر چقدر این بخش از سخنان حکیمانه رهبر انقلاب در ۱۲ آبان ۹۲ را مرور کنیم، کم است:

*«اين تجربه (مذاکره با آمریکا در موضوع هسته ای) ظرفيّت فكرى ملّت ما را بالا خواهد برد؛ مثل تجربه‌اى كه در سال ۸۲ و ۸۳ در زمينه‌ى تعليق غنى‌سازى انجام گرفت، كه آن‌وقت تعليق غنى‌سازى را در مذاكرات با همين اروپايى‌ها، جمهورى اسلامى براى يك مدّتى پذيرفت. خب ما دو سال عقب افتاديم، لكن به نفع ما تمام شد. چرا؟ چون فهميديم كه با تعليق غنى‌سازى، اميد همكارى از طرف شركاى غربى مطلقاً وجود ندارد. *

*اگر ما آن تعليق اختيارى را - كه البتّه به‌نحوى تحميل شده بود، لكن ما قبول كرديم، مسئولين ما قبول كردند - آن روز قبول نكرده بوديم، ممكن بود كسانى بگويند خب يك ذرّه شما عقب‌نشينى ميكرديد، همه‌ى مشكلات حل ميشد، پرونده‌ى هسته‌اى ايران عادى ميشد. آن تعليق غنى‌سازى اين فايده را براى ما داشت كه معلوم شد با عقب‌نشينى، با تعليق غنى‌سازى، با عقب افتادن كار، با تعطيل كردن بسيارى از كارها مشكل حل نميشود؛ طرف مقابل دنبال مطلب ديگرى است ... البتّه بنده همچنان كه گفتم خوشبين نيستم؛ من فكر نميكنم [از] اين مذاكرات آن نتيجه‌اى را كه ملّت ايران انتظار دارد، به‌دست بيايد، لكن تجربه‌اى است و پشتوانه‌ى تجربى ملّت ايران را افزايش خواهد داد و تقويت خواهد كرد؛ ايرادى ندارد امّا لازم است ملّت بيدار باشد.»*

*مطلب مرتبط:*

*جشن تعطیلی صنعت هسته ای؛ به نام مردم به کام پورشه سواران نیاوران/ وقتی مستضعفان بنز سوار از فشار تحریم ها به خیابان ریختند!*


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Guys, give some news about the lifted sanctions...
> 
> What's the estimated GDP/Growth in Iran for 2016 ??? I expect Iran to be the richest country in ME in 10 years...
> 
> Saudia Arabia- Population: 30 Million, GDP: 650$ Billion
> Iran - Population: Population: 80 Million, GDP: 1700$ Billion.
> 
> I feel like you are all going to swim in the pools full of $$$


If this happens then the construction sector is gonna boom in Iran and guess which neighbor with the second biggest construction sector in the world is gonna make profit.

Win-Win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> If this happens then the construction sector is gonna boom in Iran and guess which neighbor with the second biggest construction sector in the world is gonna make profit.
> 
> Win-Win.


Economists here saying Construction, Machinery and Textile exports will raise quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*افزایش بیش از دو برابری بودجه پژوهش در سال 95*
معاون توسعه مدیریت و منابع معاونت علمی و فناوری ریاست جمهوری از افزایش بیش از دو برابر بودجه پژوهش و فناوری کشور در سال 95 خبر داد.


 به گزارش مشرق، علیرضا دلیری درباره این افزایش بودجه اظهار کرد: به دلیل وجود مشکلات درآمدی در کشور، بودجه سال 95 رشد چشمگیری نداشته؛ ولی با توجه به تاکیدات مقام معظم رهبری و رییس جمهوری بودجه پژوهشی کشور در سال آینده بیش از دو برابر افزایش یافت. 

وی همچنین گفت: در همین راستا سازمان مدیریت و برنامه‌ریزی بودجه علی‌رغم شرایط بد بودجه‌ای، مبلغ بودجه پژوهشی سال آینده را از 57 هزار میلیارد ریال در سال 94 به 120 هزار میلیارد ریال افزایش داد. 

دلیری با اشاره به اینکه افزایش بیش از دو برابری بودجه پژوهشی کشور در سال آینده بسیار چشمگیر بوده است، گفت: با این افزایش سهم بودجه پژوهشی کشور از 48 صدم درصد به بالای یک درصد افزایش داشته که این موضوع برای نخستین بار اتفاق افتاده و نشانگر این است که تاکید دولت تدبیر و امید بر توسعه پژوهش و فناوری بوده است. 

معاون توسعه مدیریت و منابع معاونت علمی و فناوری ریاست جمهوری تصریح کرد: در سال‌های قبل بودجه پژوهش و فناوری کشور به دلیل نبود خروجی کاربردی از این طرح‌ها افزایش نمی‌یافت و انگیزه‌ای برای افزایش بودجه پژوهشی کشور وجود نداشت. 

وی با اشاره به اینکه ما باید در سال آینده هماهنگی‌های لازم را برای تدوین یک برنامه مدون با سازمان مدیریت و برنامه‌ریزی داشته باشیم، اظهار کرد: طرح‌ها و پژوهش‌های فناوری باید به سمت کاربردی شدن پیش بروند و منجر به تولید محصول شوند تا در زندگی روزمره مردم و جامعه ملموس باشد. 

دلیری تأکید کرد: اولویت دولتمردان ما در سال‌های آینده باید تولیدات دانش‌بنیان باشد و با تخصیص بودجه بیشتر به پژوهش و فناوری و محصولات دانش‌بنیان باید جایگزین نفت خام که در اصل آفت جامعه ما به شمار می‌رود، شود.



Sinan said:


> Guys, give some news about the lifted sanctions...
> 
> What's the estimated GDP/Growth in Iran for 2016 ??? I expect Iran to be the richest country in ME in 10 years...
> 
> Saudia Arabia- Population: 30 Million, GDP: 650$ Billion
> Iran - Population: Population: 80 Million, GDP: 1700$ Billion.
> 
> I feel like you are all going to swim in the pools full of $$$


Western sources predict an at least %6 growth for 2016 while Iranian government sees it as at least %5..

The most exiciting news about these economic booming news was the headline about next year public budget. There were Three dramatic surprises...

1- Those parts of Iranian economy which were tax-exempt are going to be put into account from 2016 or 17..
2- IRCG budget will be lowered a lot where defence budgets of Basij, Police and Army will be rised significantly.. (the reason behind IRGC budget cut down is its relative independence in monetary sources... IRGC has a big business pool where they have their biggest engineering contractor (khatam al Anbya) with nearly a hundred thousands of top engineers in hire and also lots of industrial and weaponry factories who have their own incomes while other forces lack this important feature... The motive behind this independence are two things, first their strategic weaponry projects which must not be dragged into government budget flactuations due to their strategic nature and also the exceptional engineering capability of soe of IRCG engineering groups which gives the task of helping governments in their infra and engineering projects)
3- Doubling the public budget for R&D in high tech sector by government... (don't mix this budget with private sector high tech and R&D sector which is the most active today)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> Western sources predict an at least %6 growth for 2016 while Iranian government sees it as at least %5..
> 
> The most exiciting news about these economic booming news was the headline about next year public budget. There were Three dramatic surprises...
> 
> 1- Those parts of Iranian economy which were tax-exempt are going to be put into account from 2016 or 17..
> 2- IRCG budget will be lowered a lot where defence budgets of Basij, Police and Army will be rised significantly.. (the reason behind IRGC budget cut down is its relative independence in monetary sources... IRGC has a big business pool where they have their biggest engineering contractor (khatam al Anbya) with nearly a hundred thousands of top engineers in hire and also lots of industrial and weaponry factories who have their own incomes while other forces lack this important feature... The motive behind this independence are two things, first their strategic weaponry projects which must not be dragged into government budget flactuations due to their strategic nature and also the exceptional engineering capability of soe of IRCG engineering groups which gives the task of helping governments in their infra and engineering projects)
> 3- Doubling the public budget for R&D in high tech sector by government... (don't mix this budget with private sector high tech and R&D sector which is the most active today)



I think Oil and Gas export will continue to (even with more %) form the back bone of Iranian economy.





Time will tell.....but your gonna be filthy rich, IMO.


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> Economists here saying Construction, Machinery and Textile exports will raise quickly.


Turkish firms never been that active in Iranian market but they still will be able to hold bids for new projects in Iran but I think this will be limited as Iran herself has a very wolfish-hungry construction sector which was waiting hard for the sanctions to be lifted and more projects to come... I think in short term there will be no considerable profit for Turkish firms but as Rouhani cabinet is all about opening up to the world, your construction sector bidders will have bigger chances in mid-term... btw, Chinese construction, rail, energy and Russian rail, energy and machinery, French-German machinery and airbuses will be the main winners in short and mid-terms... The first two foreign investors are eager to finance the projects by themselves this is why Iran logically will pave the way for them before any one else.. and historically Iranian machinery infra is bounded tight to the German providers.. This is why they will be the first to be contacted in this field...

Turkish Textiles will have a gain but this is not going to be like before... In absence of major textile brands in Iran in last 5 years, Chinese, Indian and some other nations created a foot print in this sector of Iranian economy...

Turkish Machinery won't have a chance... Only cheap Chinese and durable German and at-the-middle Iranians brands will be the winners in Iranian machinery market...

Tourism will witness another hit again.. This time from Iran... Turkey got hit hard once when Iranian Rial lost 2/3 of its value couple of years back.. no again there will be a hit in two paces... The first hit will be when Iranians don't feel anymore safe in Turkey for vacations which already started btw... The second hit will be when Turkey signs Schengen treaty where they will lose a biiiig share of their tourists from non-schengen countries unless they modify the system to allow the current easy-visa system... Another bad news is that Russian tourism companies and their gov is working hard to direct a big part of their Russian Tourists to Iran and other destinations and more importantly remove the Visa for Iranians so Iranians spend their vacations in Russia... I would tell blindly that most of those kind of pleasure tourists of Iran will definitely choose Russians to Turks..... Turkey through their current Ikhvanite foreign policy will lose a lot more in coming years... Turkey started to lose Tourists and gain only Terrorists!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> Turkish firms never been that active in Iranian market but they still will be able to hold bids for new projects in Iran but I think this will be limited as Iran herself has a very wolfish-hungry construction sector which was waiting hard for the sanctions to be lifted and more projects to come... I think in short term there will be no considerable profit for Turkish firms but as Rouhani cabinet is all about opening up to the world, your construction sector bidders will have bigger chances in mid-term... btw, Chinese construction, rail, energy and Russian rail, energy and machinery, French-German machinery and airbuses will be the main winners in short and mid-terms... The first two foreign investors are eager to finance the projects by themselves this is why Iran logically will pave the way for them before any one else.. and historically Iranian machinery infra is bounded tight to the German providers.. This is why they will be the first to be contacted in this field...
> 
> Turkish Textiles will have a gain but this is not going to be like before... In absence of major textile brands in Iran in last 5 years, Chinese, Indian and some other nations created a foot print in this sector of Iranian economy...
> 
> Turkish Machinery won't have a chance... Only cheap Chinese and durable German and at-the-middle Iranians brands will be the winners in Iranian machinery market...
> 
> Tourism will witness another hit again.. This time from Iran... Turkey got hit hard once when Iranian Rial lost 2/3 of its value couple of years back.. no again there will be a hit in two paces... The first hit will be when Iranians don't feel anymore safe in Turkey for vacations which already started btw... The second hit will be when Turkey signs Schengen treaty where they will lose a biiiig share of their tourists from non-schengen countries unless they modify the system to allow the current easy-visa system... Another bad news is that Russian tourism companies and their gov is working hard to direct a big part of their Russian Tourists to Iran and other destinations and more importantly remove the Visa for Iranians so Iranians spend their vacations in Russia... I would tell blindly that most of those kind of pleasure tourists of Iran will definitely choose Russians to Turks..... Turkey through their current Ikhvanite foreign policy will lose a lot more in coming years... Turkey started to lose Tourists and attract more Terrorists!



I'm not agreeing with you on a single sentence.  And not in mood for lengthy discussions.

Time will show.


----------



## BordoEnes

scythian500 said:


> Turkish firms never been that active in Iranian market but they still will be able to hold bids for new projects in Iran but I think this will be limited as Iran herself has a very wolfish-hungry construction sector which was waiting hard for the sanctions to be lifted and more projects to come... I think in short term there will be no considerable profit for Turkish firms but as Rouhani cabinet is all about opening up to the world, your construction sector bidders will have bigger chances in mid-term... btw, Chinese construction, rail, energy and Russian rail, energy and machinery, French-German machinery and airbuses will be the main winners in short and mid-terms... The first two foreign investors are eager to finance the projects by themselves this is why Iran logically will pave the way for them before any one else.. and historically Iranian machinery infra is bounded tight to the German providers.. This is why they will be the first to be contacted in this field...
> 
> Turkish Textiles will have a gain but this is not going to be like before... In absence of major textile brands in Iran in last 5 years, Chinese, Indian and some other nations created a foot print in this sector of Iranian economy...
> 
> Turkish Machinery won't have a chance... Only cheap Chinese and durable German and at-the-middle Iranians brands will be the winners in Iranian machinery market...
> 
> Tourism will witness another hit again.. This time from Iran... Turkey got hit hard once when Iranian Rial lost 2/3 of its value couple of years back.. no again there will be a hit in two paces... The first hit will be when Iranians don't feel anymore safe in Turkey for vacations which already started btw... The second hit will be when Turkey signs Schengen treaty where they will lose a biiiig share of their tourists from non-schengen countries unless they modify the system to allow the current easy-visa system... Another bad news is that Russian tourism companies and their gov is working hard to direct a big part of their Russian Tourists to Iran and other destinations and more importantly remove the Visa for Iranians so Iranians spend their vacations in Russia... I would tell blindly that most of those kind of pleasure tourists of Iran will definitely choose Russians to Turks..... Turkey through their current Ikhvanite foreign policy will lose a lot more in coming years... Turkey started to lose Tourists and attract more Terrorists!



PressTV-Iran to partner Turkey in $10 billion plan
Turkish firm to build subway in Tabriz, Iran - Daily Sabah

Turkish firm are getting contracts within Iran in the billions. The companies that received the contract also build roads between Konya and Karaman, my home city in Turkey. They are pretty good and smooth as fvck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

mohsen said:


> ۲. ، هیچ واکنش اجتماعی مثبتی در این باره از سوی همان طیف خاص نیز صورت نگرفت و از همین گزاره می توان به خوبی فهمید امروز ادعای لغو همه تحریم ها در دل توده های مردم چقدر باور شده است.



یعنی این ابله ها فکر میکنن اون افراد به خاطر اینکه فکر میکنن ساختار تحریم ها به جاست نیومدن بیرون؟ و نه به خاطر اینکه خیلی از مردم میدونن پایه های 
اقتصادی این حکومت از ریشه فاسد هست؟

الان کسی به پولدار شدن با رفع تحریم ها فکر نمیکنه البته غیر از عده ای قلیل که همیشه بودن، بلکه امید دارن یکم شرایط اقتصادی کشور از این لجنزاری که هست خارج بشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

BordoEnes said:


> PressTV-Iran to partner Turkey in $10 billion plan
> Turkish firm to build subway in Tabriz, Iran - Daily Sabah
> 
> Turkish firm are getting contracts within Iran in the billions. The companies that received the contract also build roads between Konya and Karaman, my home city in Turkey. They are pretty good and smooth as fvck.



Onun derdi farklı.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> I think Oil and Gas export will continue to (even with more %) form the back bone of Iranian economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell.....but your gonna be filthy rich, IMO.



This table of Iranian exports is as old as $100 oil price. In last year of 1393 (2014), The oil share in government budget was around %37 and oil share in exports was nearly %60...

In current Iranian year of 1394 (still have 2 months left to the end), the government budget has even less oil in it. The total oil exports will never exceed $24 billions while non-oil exports remains in its high levels with %12 growth... The budget share of oil income reduced to %31.7 this year... This means the share of oil in 2015's exports are even lower than last years'... Probably around %35 to %45 of Iranian exports will come from crude oil exports...

The recent industrialization process of Iranian economy is just showing an early blossom... In coming years Iranian oil and non-oil exports will rise exponentially...

Recent oil price crisis plus severe sanctions on oil exports was a big favor for Iran..
*و مكروا و مکر الله والله خير الماكرين*
Today the situation of Iranian industry sector is very bad but since it is not a created-by-night, fly-by-night capability to have an industry infra like that of Iran, by sanctions getting lifted and more oil, non-oil, tax incomes getting poured into Iranian economy we will definitely see a big boom in Iranian incomes and wealth...

I predict a constant rise of crude oil and natural gas exports in coming years... and I also predict an even faster growth of non-oil exports including a higher share of services and high tech products in coming years...

With the oil price lowered to current minus $30 level and its likely fall to even around $20/b many OPEC and non-opec members will be hurt hard... Among them are oil producers with high production prices but the main kick will be on the corps of economies with very high or even TOTAL dependency on oil exports as their sole income... Most Arab nations will see unprecedented economic hardship among them Saudi Arabia... but for economies like Iran and Russia, this effect will be minimal and will even play a favor kick... forcing them to forget about oil incomes and focus on their tech and industries...



BordoEnes said:


> PressTV-Iran to partner Turkey in $10 billion plan
> Turkish firm to build subway in Tabriz, Iran - Daily Sabah
> 
> Turkish firm are getting contracts within Iran in the billions. The companies that received the contract also build roads between Konya and Karaman, my home city in Turkey. They are pretty good and smooth as fvck.


There are lots of such empty talks and agreements yet I will be glad to see Turkey considers more economic relations with Iran... It will help lots of Iranian and Turk citizens to make more money

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

@bozorgmehr 

I haven't ban you from that thread, are you sure about that?


----------



## madmusti




----------



## bozorgmehr

Serpentine said:


> @bozorgmehr
> 
> I haven't ban you from that thread, are you sure about that?




hmm!!! @Minute by Minute 's message is now gone and I'm able to post to the thread!!!

Do you have any possible explanations for that?

And I apologize for my heated tone earlier, if you had nothing to do with this. You know that I like you and have thanked you even when you've issued me with citations and warnings. We need to keep this forum unbiased and open to all ideas, regardless of how much we may disagree with the views expressed. The only way we can counter them is with words and reason. Otherwise, it may turn to another unfortunate place like Iran Military Forum.

Thanks


----------



## Serpentine

bozorgmehr said:


> hmm!!! @Minute by Minute 's message is now gone and I'm able to post to the thread!!!
> 
> Do you have any possible explanations for that?
> 
> And I apologize for my heated tone earlier, if you had nothing to do with this. You know that I like you and have thanked you even when you've issued me with citations and warnings. We need to keep this forum unbiased and open to all ideas, regardless of how much we may disagree with the views expressed. The only way we can counter them is with words and reason. Otherwise, it may turn to another unfortunate place like Iran Military Forum.
> 
> Thanks


U're welcome.
I deleted his message because it contained insults. But I think you made a mistake about being banned from thread.


----------



## bozorgmehr

Serpentine said:


> U're welcome.
> I deleted his message because it contained insults. But I think you made a mistake about being banned from thread.



Well I don't know what a ban message looks like. But it said I didn't have permission to post..... I went back to take a screen shot after reading your message. But it was already gone... 

Anyway, done and over with... I'lll remove my message in Most Reformists Rejected From Running For Parliament In Iran


----------



## Madali

xenon54 said:


> If this happens then the construction sector is gonna boom in Iran and guess which neighbor with the second biggest construction sector in the world is gonna make profit.
> 
> Win-Win.



We already had a construction boom a few years back which eventually became an it of a bubble. It will take time to have the next boom anytime soon because, in my opinion, the boom from a few years back produced more supply than there is demand. I think we have to wait a few years.

However, even with the next boom down the line, i doubt turkish companies will play a big role as most of the work will be done by iranian companies except maybe certain unique projects which could be open to bids by foreign companies *(such as railways, metros, airports, etc ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Turkish Army Open day Support for Liver-Eater Terrorists in Syria... New shipments of armament arrives everyday from Turkey:

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/524809/تشدید-پشتیبانی-ترکیه-از-تروریستها-در-لاذقیهفیلم-و-عکس


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> Turkish Army Open day Support for Liver-Eater Terrorists in Syria... New shipments of armament arrives everyday from Turkey:
> 
> http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/524809/تشدید-پشتیبانی-ترکیه-از-تروریستها-در-لاذقیهفیلم-و-عکس


Link doesn't work. Post pics if there are any.

I don't know about shipments but we are backing FSA with artillery. 

Read this.: Turkey clearing ISIS mines along Syria border
---------------------------------------------------------------------

@Serpentine he says that we should pressure US, to make them invade Iran. Ignore him like the rest, please.


----------



## Minute by Minute

Not surprised, you took away the thread. As I say freedon is a lie and one of these days they will come for you too. It is called internet 2.0! I doubt many of you even know, what that is about. You had a chance to show, what you are made of, be educated and educate about the most important stuff in our lives, but I guess it take, what you don't have. It is no loss for me as one of my teachers once said: I know what i know, what you don't know! So enjoy your Little Club, thanks each other like ariamehr on job well done and keep dreaming like the big fish in the small pond, that you are! How powerfull you are, the thread is gone!
Good life and have a good luck, you are gonne need it.
I am master of burning bridges behind me and I burn this one too!


----------



## Nevsky

Are you guys, going to buy some military equipment now when sanctions are lifted?I saw some headlines saying that Russia hopes to sell some helicopters to Iran but nothing more?


----------



## Uhuhu

BRICSFTW said:


> Are you guys, going to buy some military equipment now when sanctions are lifted?I saw some headlines saying that Russia hopes to sell some helicopters to Iran but nothing more?



Iran needs new equipments in some cases like fighters and tanks. there are news about negotiating among iran and some other countries like russia. but iran doesnt want only to buy, she wants also to receive new technologies and take license production lines.
su-30 . T-90ms, are most rumors we can hear nowadays.


----------



## Madali

White House defends $1.7B payment to Iran, denies it was 'ransom' for prisoners - Washington Times

They claimed they paid 1.7 while we wanted 8.

Makes sense that they should be happy. 1.7b for a 400m non-payment after 36 years is a joke.


----------



## Daneshmand



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> Turkish Army Open day Support for Liver-Eater Terrorists in Syria... New shipments of armament arrives everyday from Turkey:
> 
> http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/524809/تشدید-پشتیبانی-ترکیه-از-تروریستها-در-لاذقیهفیلم-و-عکس



Okay, I managed to open it...saw some MKEK ammo boxes, it's no secret that we are supporting and aiding Free Syrian Army against the genocidal maniac dictator and it's terrorist allies...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> Okay, I managed to open it...saw some MKEK ammo boxes, it's no secret that we are supporting and aiding Free Syrian Army against the genocidal maniac dictator and it's terrorist allies...


Yes, you and your kind dictators are always there to support Syrian Cannibalism-experts Free Army and other terrorists!!

*Free Syrian Army:*

Syria mutilation footage sparks doubts over wisdom of backing rebels | World news | The Guardian






Forgot this so soon?





Iran, Russia and Syria and Iraq are supporting forces that protect and save Christians and Yazidis and any other human being from liver-eating terrorists while Turks, Saudis, other Persian Gulf states support either Takfiris who don't want no human alive except for themselves or Jews...

One side starts to Takfir other sects and religions by saying we must kill all people in the world except for Wahhabi Salafi Takfiris and even they want to kill Takfiris who are not in their side... This is very dangerous, Savage and barbaric to have a group of people who only finds themselves as those eligible to live and breath on this planet...

Other side, fights both Takfiri Barbars and Jews and yet Turkish Muslim (so called!) brothers buy Takfiri agenda... I expected nothing like this from Turkey who pretend to be a part of Europe soon!

Again there is no MODERATE TERRORISTS in Syria... They all are Takfiris/Salafis and are after creating an ISIL or AL QAEDA style kalifate... It is no surprise to see Free Syrian Army members commit cannibalism through eating the heart and livers of the dead... It is also no surprise to see these terrorists joining Al Nosrah (Al Qaeda) or ISIL as soon as their pay checks gets shrinked!!



Madali said:


> White House defends $1.7B payment to Iran, denies it was 'ransom' for prisoners - Washington Times
> 
> They claimed they paid 1.7 while we wanted 8.
> 
> Makes sense that they should be happy. 1.7b for a 400m non-payment after 36 years is a joke.


but USD related inflation rate for 36 is so low that I got surprised to have 1.7 B first that I heard the news...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Sinan said:


> You are trying to sell your Shia fairy tales to the wrong person.


What the hellll your brain is made of... like Saudis and their type that were crushed by Iran, always starting to grab the Shia Sunni shitt... No one in Iran cares about Shia sunni shiitt... Iran is only judges nations based on their practical actions and not their Shia Sunni shit... These stuff only works in your third world country... I'm so sick and tired of all who link everything happens between Iran and the whole Muslimsky world as Shia Sunni...

Your people's art works never stop to amaze me... Couple of days ago one of Saudis' top blindies labelled as MEcca Imam Joma'a released a yet another artistic theory... This is how Brains in whole ME except for Iran is working....

I always said.. It is not surprise for Iranians to hear stuff like these from ME countries' leader and ordinary people:

- Mecca Imam: " Safavids (Iranians) and Christians and Jews are doing an alliance to crush Muslims in the world"

- Mecca Imam: "Our war with Iran is Shia-Sunni war... Don't hide it.. Say it loud.. we are meant to kill Koffar (infidels)... This is sectarian war.. Don't say it it is not.. It is and we are expanding it with Allah's will"

- Mecca Imam: There was a Jinn centuries ago came to a Sheikh from within a wall... The Jinn loved Rice. Sheikh asked the Jinn... "do you have different sects like us in your Islam?" "Yes, We Do" JINN said.. "Name the worst/ darkest sector of Islam among you" Sheikh asked. Jinn responded "Wallah, they are those who are called Rafidhi (Shia)!!
Notes# Rafidhi word is something not invented yet by that time...
Note# Rice as a food is there in Saudi for something around 70 years only!

- And hundreds of funny Saudi Fitvas... Getting issues every day in a LOGICAL way of Ijtihad...
you know Fitvas like "A father can not be alone with his daughter", or "The wife must not turn the AC on when is alone from away from the husband even if it is +50 C!!!
- Or the way they conclude from Islam that women must not drive or go outside alone...

*
so it is not a Sunni-Shia thing... It is common sense and human logic against darkness and stone age mind sets and logic... It is only game of power while losers always choose to convince their incompetency as Shia-Sunni

btw, Assad killing terrorists and liver-eaters from over 80 countries, trying to free their sovereign legitimate land is a savage dictatorship while Erdugan killing thousands of Turkish citizens (terrorists) in Turkish soil is a "fight against terrorists"!!! What a naive mind to believe these kids level BS...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/525772/فیلمانهدام-خودروی-باری-ارتش-سوریه-با-موشک-تاو-تروریستها


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hey guys.

Tomorrow is my final exam in Medicine. Hopefully it will be my last day as a med-student, and when you can call me doctor. 

Wish me good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## mohsen

ResurgentIran said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Tomorrow is my final exam in Medicine. Hopefully it will be my last day as a med-student, and when you can call me doctor.
> 
> Wish me good luck


موفق باشی

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

ResurgentIran said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Tomorrow is my final exam in Medicine. Hopefully it will be my last day as a med-student, and when you can call me doctor.
> 
> Wish me good luck


Good luck, Dr. ResurgentIran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

ResurgentIran said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Tomorrow is my final exam in Medicine. Hopefully it will be my last day as a med-student, and when you can call me doctor.
> 
> Wish me good luck


Do you have plans to work in Turkey in the future ?

I think there are hundreds of Iranian doctors in Turkey...

Like this one.
http://www.memorial.com.tr/doktorlar/reza-pourmohammad/

They are making shit ton of money....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

ResurgentIran said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Tomorrow is my final exam in Medicine. Hopefully it will be my last day as a med-student, and when you can call me doctor.
> 
> Wish me good luck


Congrats bro ! Wish you all the best in your life doctor joon . can't wait to hear the good news tomorrow 

and please , post the pics from your graduation ceremony  would make us all proud

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Tomorrow is my final exam in Medicine. Hopefully it will be my last day as a med-student, and when you can call me doctor.
> 
> Wish me good luck


Good luck, and then you buy me a kebab with your first paycheck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ResurgentIran

I PASSED!! Im a frikkin doctor now! hahaha 
I cant believe it!!

I got a patient with type 1 diabetes and Graves disease. I thought the examination was kinda easy. But I was well prepared. 
Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone. I am so happy!! 

And also, my mom cried for half an hour when I told her the good news haha
Mothers...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chevil

ResurgentIran said:


> I PASSED!! Im a frikkin doctor now! hahaha
> I cant believe it!!
> 
> I got a patient with type 1 diabetes and Graves disease. I thought the examination was kinda easy. But I was well prepared.
> Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone. I am so happy!!
> 
> And also, my mom cried for half an hour when I told her the good news haha
> Mothers...



Congratulations to you and to your parents , but I hope you don't become another a$$hole ....

side note : most of Docs are acting like Vampires in Iran ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

ResurgentIran said:


> I PASSED!! Im a frikkin doctor now! hahaha
> I cant believe it!!
> 
> I got a patient with type 1 diabetes and Graves disease. I thought the examination was kinda easy. But I was well prepared.
> Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone. I am so happy!!
> 
> And also, my mom cried for half an hour when I told her the good news haha
> Mothers...


Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

ResurgentIran said:


> I PASSED!! Im a frikkin doctor now! hahaha
> I cant believe it!!
> 
> I got a patient with type 1 diabetes and Graves disease. I thought the examination was kinda easy. But I was well prepared.
> Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone. I am so happy!!
> 
> And also, my mom cried for half an hour when I told her the good news haha
> Mothers...


Congrats Doctor  . But just keep your eyes open  cuz :






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

ResurgentIran said:


> I PASSED!! Im a frikkin doctor now! hahaha
> I cant believe it!!
> 
> I got a patient with type 1 diabetes and Graves disease. I thought the examination was kinda easy. But I was well prepared.
> Thanks for all the well-wishes everyone. I am so happy!!
> 
> And also, my mom cried for half an hour when I told her the good news haha
> Mothers...



Congratulations, Dr ResurgentIran! 

Welcome to brotherhood!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gauss

Man this thread is cool. I think i will hang out here from now onward. Iranians live the good life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ResurgentIran

Daneshmand said:


> Congratulations, Dr ResurgentIran!
> 
> Welcome to brotherhood!



Thank you much Daneshmand jan! 
This feeling is undescribable

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

ResurgentIran said:


> Thank you much Daneshmand jan!
> This feeling is undescribable



"No one knows what its like to feel these feelings, like I do and I blame you!"






That is what happens, when your job is saving lives!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

ResurgentIran said:


> Thank you much Daneshmand jan!
> This feeling is undescribable


Congratulations doci joon.you made us proud, boos boos.



Gauss said:


> Man this thread is cool. I think i will hang out here from now onward. Iranians live the good life.


You are very welcome bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

ResurgentIran said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Tomorrow is my final exam in Medicine. Hopefully it will be my last day as a med-student, and when you can call me doctor.
> 
> Wish me good luck



Congrats. Make sure you give us your full details, so we can visit you and use connections and jump in front of the queue, because "we know the doctor from PDF" and not pay for the visit. _Iranian style._



Daneshmand said:


> "No one knows what its like to feel these feelings, like I do and I blame you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what happens, when your job is saving lives!



I wish I studied being a doctor so I could be a huge dick like House.

I studied business. And in business, you have to be nice to _everyone_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gauss

How do Iranians great each other, between two men and between man and woman ?


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Congratulations, Dr ResurgentIran!
> 
> Welcome to brotherhood!


Welcome to brotherhood ? !! DAFUQ ? @ResurgentIran

this is outrageous !!

So u mean me and @rahi2357 aren't doctors yet just cause we've a couple of more years to go ? huh ? is that what you're sayin ?

With all due respect , Screw you guys  

@ResurgentIran : seriously bro ,what you did was awesome . people don't grasp what we go through. they are rude , impolite and often very aggressive towards us .

but hey , F them all  seriously  congrats bro 

Save people and make a shit tonne of money ! thats how we roll .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> Welcome to brotherhood ? !! DAFUQ ? @ResurgentIran
> 
> this is outrageous !!
> 
> So u mean me and @rahi2357 aren't doctors yet just cause we've a couple of more years to go ? huh ? is that what you're sayin ?
> 
> With all due respect , Screw you guys
> 
> @ResurgentIran : seriously bro ,what you did was awesome . people don't grasp what we go through. they are rude , impolite and often very aggressive towards us .
> 
> but hey , F them all  seriously  congrats bro
> 
> Save people and make a shit tonne of money ! thats how we roll .



Sorry but the truth is you guys are still not part of the fraternity . You haven't gone through the final ritual ceremony and you haven't been told magic words yet 









Madali said:


> I wish I studied being a doctor so I could be a huge dick like House.
> 
> I studied business. And in business, you have to be nice to _everyone_.



Well, that is just a TV production and is not real. But sometimes you see the huge ones too. We had a general surgeon, who was very good. His thyroid surgery specially was superb. So after a very complicated but successful thyroid surgery the anesthesia team in the operation theater, rhetorically said Thank God everything went perfect. Now imagine this, the surgeon goes ballistic. He gets angry and says: "what God did do? I am the one who did it. Are you guys blind?" And every one in the operation theater was like 

And by the way, doctors are some of the biggest businessman in town. That is if you have not yet noticed. (not saying it's a good thing though)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Welcome to brotherhood ? !! DAFUQ ? @ResurgentIran
> 
> this is outrageous !!
> 
> So u mean me and @rahi2357 aren't doctors yet just cause we've a couple of more years to go ? huh ? is that what you're sayin ?
> 
> With all due respect , Screw you guys
> 
> @ResurgentIran : seriously bro ,what you did was awesome . people don't grasp what we go through. they are rude , impolite and often very aggressive towards us .
> 
> but hey , F them all  seriously  congrats bro
> 
> Save people and make a shit tonne of money ! thats how we roll .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


>








Daneshmand said:


> Sorry but the truth is you guys are still not part of the fraternity

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


>





Don't worry. There are still bigger things in the world than medicine and saving lives: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120663/

By the way the shytte is real in a good way. They have such parties in North America and it is alot of fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

*A guest Mashhad's rescue guys saved... or saved people from her!!*


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> Sorry but the truth is you guys are still not part of the fraternity . You haven't gone through the final ritual ceremony and you haven't been told magic words yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is just a TV production and is not real. But sometimes you see the huge ones too. We had a general surgeon, who was very good. His thyroid surgery specially was superb. So after a very complicated but successful thyroid surgery the anesthesia team in the operation theater, rhetorically said Thank God everything went perfect. Now imagine this, the surgeon goes ballistic. He gets angry and says: "what God did do? I am the one who did it. Are you guys blind?" And every one in the operation theater was like
> 
> And by the way, doctors are some of the biggest businessman in town. That is if you have not yet noticed. (not saying it's a good thing though)



When I say "businessman", I don't mean just making money. Even a drug dealer makes money. I mean, acting like an acute business person. I've seen doctors that have made tons of money for being skilled at their jobs but I wouldn't call them a businessman


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> When I say "businessman", I don't mean just making money. Even a drug dealer makes money. I mean, acting like an acute business person. I've seen doctors that have made tons of money for being skilled at their jobs but I wouldn't call them a businessman



I was talking in a more light-hearted sense. That a lot of doctors out there have made a business out of a profession that has to be ideally a compassionate one. Otherwise, I personally believe, all trades and professions are equally noble.


----------



## scythian500

https://defence.pk/threads/israeli-defense-minister-turkeys-supporting-isis-terorists.419540/


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> I was talking in a more light-hearted sense. That a lot of doctors out there have made a business out of a profession that has to be ideally a compassionate one. Otherwise, I personally believe, all trades and professions are equally noble.



Making money is not a contradiction to being compassionate


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> Making money is not a contradiction to being compassionate



I did not say otherwise. But Iran is not at that stage, since Iran has not been able to create a compassionate healthcare system in which the work by compassionate doctors can be remunerated without compromising the quality of care given to those in need. Let's not kid ourselves. Iran does not have a Norwegian or French healthcare system. I personally know and have been witness to how commissions change hands and unnecessary tests and procedures are forced upon patients. But then, this is all too common in third world countries and is not a peculiarity of Iran.


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> I did not say otherwise. But Iran is not at that stage, since Iran has not been able to create a compassionate healthcare system in which the work by compassionate doctors can be remunerated without compromising the quality of care given to those in need. Let's not kid ourselves. Iran does not have a Norwegian or French healthcare system. I personally know and have been witness to how commissions change hands and unnecessary tests and procedures are forced upon patients. But then, this is all too common in third world countries and is not a peculiarity of Iran.



I think sometimes you have an overly positive view about western countries. Are you over 40?


----------



## rahi2357

Ino ta akhar bebinid AAAALIYE !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

اوج عزت آقایون





*مذاکره روحانی زیر سُم اسبِ فاتح ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> اوج عزت آقایون
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *مذاکره روحانی زیر سُم اسبِ فاتح ایران*


https://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/563772/آیا-در-سفر-روحانی-به-ایتالیا-به-ایران-توهین-شد

این نقد البته با پاسخ‌هایی همراه شده و قابل توجه‌ترین پاسخ توسط مصطفی مسجدی آرانی نوشته شده است. در بخش اصلی نوشته این روزنامه نگار خطاب به دهباشی آمده است: «مطلب شما در باب نقد بر محل کنفرانس خبری و امضای تفاهم نامه میان مقامات ارشد ایران و ایتالیا ـ که انشاء الله از سر «دلسوزی» نوشته شده ـ را خواندم. حتی اگر دلسوزی هم انگیزه آن مطلب نباشد، عیبی نیست، چرا که با ارجاع درست شما به سخن مولایمان علی (ع)، باید به نوشته بنگریم و نه نویسنده. 

با این حال در نوشته شما حرف‌هایی است که آدمی نمی‌تواند باور کند از نهاد یک محقق تاریخ برآمده باشد. مثلا آنجا که فرمودید مارکوس آئورلیوس آنتونیوس، «فاتح» ایران است. بهتر از من می‌دانید که جنگ روم با امپراتوری اشکانیان در عصر پارتیان، از ۱۶۱ میلادی آغاز شد و تا ۱۶۶ میلادی ادامه داشت. در سه سال ابتدای آن جنگ، پیروزی از آن ایرانیان بود و در نیمه دوم آن شش سال بود که ایران، شکست خورد ولی نه آن چنان که «فتح» شود، بلکه ارمنستان و یکی دو منطقه کوچک دیگر را از دست داد. 

ایران بزرگ کجا و این یکی دو منطقه؟! باز هم بهتر از من می‌دانید حتی پس از آن پیروزی مختصر ارتش روم بر اشکانیان هم، از کار خدا یا آه مردم مظلوم، طاعون از طریق لشکر فاتح به اروپا رفت و خانمان سوز شد. باز بهتر از من می‌دانید که حتی‌‌ همان موزه کپیتولاین رم هم در توضیحات این مجسمه نوشته که هیچ اشاره‌ای در منابع باستانی به اینکه این مجسمه، واقعا مجسمه آئورلیوس باشد نشده و آنچه از منابع متاخر نیز فهم می‌شود، این است که این مجسمه اوست، پس از آنکه در سال ۱۷۶ بر ژرمن‌ها یعنی اروپاییان پیروز شده است.


Oje felakato badbakhtio mishe to mokhalefaye rohani did.LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

What up Iranis? bachem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

kollang said:


> https://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/563772/آیا-در-سفر-روحانی-به-ایتالیا-به-ایران-توهین-شد
> 
> این نقد البته با پاسخ‌هایی همراه شده و قابل توجه‌ترین پاسخ توسط مصطفی مسجدی آرانی نوشته شده است. در بخش اصلی نوشته این روزنامه نگار خطاب به دهباشی آمده است: «مطلب شما در باب نقد بر محل کنفرانس خبری و امضای تفاهم نامه میان مقامات ارشد ایران و ایتالیا ـ که انشاء الله از سر «دلسوزی» نوشته شده ـ را خواندم. حتی اگر دلسوزی هم انگیزه آن مطلب نباشد، عیبی نیست، چرا که با ارجاع درست شما به سخن مولایمان علی (ع)، باید به نوشته بنگریم و نه نویسنده.
> 
> با این حال در نوشته شما حرف‌هایی است که آدمی نمی‌تواند باور کند از نهاد یک محقق تاریخ برآمده باشد. مثلا آنجا که فرمودید مارکوس آئورلیوس آنتونیوس، «فاتح» ایران است. بهتر از من می‌دانید که جنگ روم با امپراتوری اشکانیان در عصر پارتیان، از ۱۶۱ میلادی آغاز شد و تا ۱۶۶ میلادی ادامه داشت. در سه سال ابتدای آن جنگ، پیروزی از آن ایرانیان بود و در نیمه دوم آن شش سال بود که ایران، شکست خورد ولی نه آن چنان که «فتح» شود، بلکه ارمنستان و یکی دو منطقه کوچک دیگر را از دست داد.
> 
> ایران بزرگ کجا و این یکی دو منطقه؟! باز هم بهتر از من می‌دانید حتی پس از آن پیروزی مختصر ارتش روم بر اشکانیان هم، از کار خدا یا آه مردم مظلوم، طاعون از طریق لشکر فاتح به اروپا رفت و خانمان سوز شد. باز بهتر از من می‌دانید که حتی‌‌ همان موزه کپیتولاین رم هم در توضیحات این مجسمه نوشته که هیچ اشاره‌ای در منابع باستانی به اینکه این مجسمه، واقعا مجسمه آئورلیوس باشد نشده و آنچه از منابع متاخر نیز فهم می‌شود، این است که این مجسمه اوست، پس از آنکه در سال ۱۷۶ بر ژرمن‌ها یعنی اروپاییان پیروز شده است.
> 
> 
> Oje felakato badbakhtio mishe to mokhalefaye rohani did.LOL


عجب اراجیف نابی واسه توجیه همچین بی احترامی واضحی !!!
شکست امپراطوری ایران و غارت پایتختش شد یه شکست جزئی
لابد اون مجسمه رو هم به یاد طاعون تو کشورشون ساختن نه به خاطر القاب پارتیکوس و مادیکوس ( فاتح پارت ها و مادها !!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Aurelius


> During his reign, the Empire defeated a revitalized Parthian Empire in the East: Aurelius' general Avidius Cassius *sacked *the capital Ctesiphon in 164. In central Europe, Aurelius fought the Marcomanni, Quadi, and Sarmatians with success during the Marcomannic Wars


اگر ذره ای غیرت ایرانی داشتین همچین چیزی رو توجیه نمیکردین، ولی خوب حق دارین. دیگه بعد از تجاوز و کتک زدن ایرانیا تو فرودگاههای دنیا این چیزا واستون عادیه و به چشتون نمیاد!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> I think sometimes you have an overly positive view about western countries. Are you over 40?



Because I have lived and worked in West and I know what I am talking about. And I don't exactly remember how old I am : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/

(only those who come short in rational argument would go after personal matters of a debater. a very bad habit)

By the way, what I said above, is my profession, so I know what I am talking about professionally.



mohsen said:


> عجب اراجیف نابی واسه توجیه همچین بی احترامی واضحی !!!
> شکست امپراطوری ایران و غارت پایتختش شد یه شکست جزئی
> لابد اون مجسمه رو هم به یاد طاعون تو کشورشون ساختن نه به خاطر القاب پارتیکوس و مادیکوس ( فاتح پارت ها و مادها !!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Aurelius
> 
> اگر ذره ای غیرت ایرانی داشتین همچین چیزی رو توجیه نمیکردین، ولی خوب حق دارین. دیگه بعد از تجاوز و کتک زدن ایرانیا تو فرودگاههای دنیا این چیزا واستون عادیه و به چشتون نمیاد!



Ajab,ajab. Yani onai keh ba boldozer mikhastan beh jang ba Iran bastan beran alan ba didan yeh aks mojasameh to moozeh khoneshon beh josh miad. Kholaseh namordimo in rooza ram didim. Va haminkeh Iran pabarjast va roman empire ro dar gorestan tarikh va moozeha bayad donbalesh raft, barayeh ma kafieh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> Because I have lived and worked in West and I know what I am talking about. And I don't exactly remember how old I am : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/
> 
> (only those who come short in rational argument would go after personal matters of a debater. a very bad habit)
> 
> By the way, what I said above, is my profession, so I know what I am talking about professionally.
> 
> 
> 
> Ajab,ajab. Yani onai keh ba boldozer mikhastan beh jang ba Iran bastan beran alan ba didan yeh aks mojasameh to moozeh khoneshon beh josh miad. Kholaseh namordimo in rooza ram didim. Va haminkeh Iran pabarjast va roman empire ro dar gorestan tarikh va moozeha bayad donbalesh raft, barayeh ma kafieh.



I didn't mean it as a personal attack or anything. I like to categorize things. As much as they tell us not to generalize, I do, because we need to generalize and categorize to understand things better.

I mentioned the age because I have noticed a certain generation of Iranians have placed the west on too high a pedestal. I think there is probably a logical reason for that, as when they were growing up the gaps between Iran and the west must have been massive. But today is different. Gone are the days, when a family would come from the west and bring gifts that would be a source of wonder for the Iranian family.

For example, isn't it curious that the model country for certain generation of Iranians is Japan, but not with a slightly different one?



Daneshmand said:


> Because I have lived and worked in West and I know what I am talking about. And I don't exactly remember how old I am : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756683/
> 
> (only those who come short in rational argument would go after personal matters of a debater. a very bad habit)
> 
> By the way, what I said above, is my profession, so I know what I am talking about professionally.
> 
> 
> 
> Ajab,ajab. Yani onai keh ba boldozer mikhastan beh jang ba Iran bastan beran alan ba didan yeh aks mojasameh to moozeh khoneshon beh josh miad. Kholaseh namordimo in rooza ram didim. Va haminkeh Iran pabarjast va roman empire ro dar gorestan tarikh va moozeha bayad donbalesh raft, barayeh ma kafieh.



I didn't mean it as a personal attack or anything. I like to categorize things. As much as they tell us not to generalize, I do, because we need to generalize and categorize to understand things better.

I mentioned the age because I have noticed a certain generation of Iranians have placed the west on too high a pedestal. I think there is probably a logical reason for that, as when they were growing up the gaps between Iran and the west must have been massive. But today is different. Gone are the days, when a family would come from the west and bring gifts that would be a source of wonder for the Iranian family.

For example, isn't it curious that the model country for certain generation of Iranians is Japan, but not with a slightly different one?


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> عجب اراجیف نابی واسه توجیه همچین بی احترامی واضحی !!!
> شکست امپراطوری ایران و غارت پایتختش شد یه شکست جزئی
> لابد اون مجسمه رو هم به یاد طاعون تو کشورشون ساختن نه به خاطر القاب پارتیکوس و مادیکوس ( فاتح پارت ها و مادها !!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Aurelius
> 
> اگر ذره ای غیرت ایرانی داشتین همچین چیزی رو توجیه نمیکردین، ولی خوب حق دارین. دیگه بعد از تجاوز و کتک زدن ایرانیا تو فرودگاههای دنیا این چیزا واستون عادیه و به چشتون نمیاد!


Marde hesabi nakhandun maro. To ta diruz migofti pasargad sad sal pish sakhte shode o zendegiye kuroshe kabir tahrif shode.hala dam az tamadone Iran e bastan mizani?

Mahiate pasargad be in vazehi ro zire soal mibari baad link az wikipedia mizari darbareye padeshahe roomi?

Hamuntor ke daneshmand e aziz goft,be amsal shoma bashe takhte jamshid ro shokhm mizanid.lazem nakarde jeste mihan parasti begirid ke rohani ro kharab konid.



mohsen said:


> عجب اراجیف نابی واسه توجیه همچین بی احترامی واضحی !!!
> شکست امپراطوری ایران و غارت پایتختش شد یه شکست جزئی
> لابد اون مجسمه رو هم به یاد طاعون تو کشورشون ساختن نه به خاطر القاب پارتیکوس و مادیکوس ( فاتح پارت ها و مادها !!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Aurelius
> 
> اگر ذره ای غیرت ایرانی داشتین همچین چیزی رو توجیه نمیکردین، ولی خوب حق دارین. دیگه بعد از تجاوز و کتک زدن ایرانیا تو فرودگاههای دنیا این چیزا واستون عادیه و به چشتون نمیاد!


Marde hesabi nakhandun maro. To ta diruz migofti pasargad sad sal pish sakhte shode o zendegiye kuroshe kabir tahrif shode.hala dam az tamadone Iran e bastan mizani?

Mahiate pasargad be in vazehi ro zire soal mibari baad link az wikipedia mizari darbareye padeshahe roomi?

Hamuntor ke daneshmand e aziz goft,be amsal shoma bashe takhte jamshid ro shokhm mizanid.lazem nakarde jeste mihan parasti begirid ke rohani ro kharab konid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> Congrats. Make sure you give us your full details, so we can visit you and use connections and jump in front of the queue, because "we know the doctor from PDF" and not pay for the visit. _Iranian style._
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I studied being a doctor so I could be a huge dick like House.
> 
> I studied business. And in business, you have to be nice to _everyone_.


only a small percentage of doctors can afford to be such , the rest must be a lot nicer than the businessmen.



mohsen said:


> عجب اراجیف نابی واسه توجیه همچین بی احترامی واضحی !!!
> شکست امپراطوری ایران و غارت پایتختش شد یه شکست جزئی
> لابد اون مجسمه رو هم به یاد طاعون تو کشورشون ساختن نه به خاطر القاب پارتیکوس و مادیکوس ( فاتح پارت ها و مادها !!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Aurelius
> 
> اگر ذره ای غیرت ایرانی داشتین همچین چیزی رو توجیه نمیکردین، ولی خوب حق دارین. دیگه بعد از تجاوز و کتک زدن ایرانیا تو فرودگاههای دنیا این چیزا واستون عادیه و به چشتون نمیاد!


خوب شما هم یک مجسمه از سورنا توی کاخ سعدآباد بگذارید هر وقت از ایتالیا کسی اومد جلسه را کنار مجسمه برگذار کنید.
تازه بهتر جلسه را ببرید توی دزفول کنار سازه های آبی اونجا برگذار کنید. این چیزها همه شان راه داره اعصاب خوردی که 
چاره کار نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> I didn't mean it as a personal attack or anything. I like to categorize things. As much as they tell us not to generalize, I do, because we need to generalize and categorize to understand things better.
> 
> I mentioned the age because I have noticed a certain generation of Iranians have placed the west on too high a pedestal. I think there is probably a logical reason for that, as when they were growing up the gaps between Iran and the west must have been massive. But today is different. Gone are the days, when a family would come from the west and bring gifts that would be a source of wonder for the Iranian family.
> 
> For example, isn't it curious that the model country for certain generation of Iranians is Japan, but not with a slightly different one?



Not at all. Generalizing human beings is called stereotyping which is really a deplorable action. And I am not a "thing". I am a human being. Ozret badtar az gonahet bood. 

While shahollais did regard West in godly terms, but most of Iranians have moved on. And you have seen enough of my posts, making your excuse as unacceptable. What you implied, only can be "categorized" under ad hominem. 

And no, Iran does not need any model. Whether Malaysia, Turkey or Brunei or Liechtenstein. The days of following a model are long gone. Only old people still believe in following models. Young people want to follow their own ideals and make their own world. They certainly can and should learn the good things from West or Japan or China but at the end, they have to have their own dreams and walk their own path.


----------



## Daneshmand

I entered in the name of all you guys since no one among you did.


----------



## mohsen

یه روح جدید
*France seeking new sanctions on Iran over missile tests: AP*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/528570/فیلم-نجات-کودک-از-داخل-کتری-در-رشت

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...شق-دیوانه-وار-لیبرالیست‌های-عربستانی-به-ایران

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/528456/قرارداد-خرید-هواپیمای-ایرباس-نهایی-شد


----------



## Chevil

نمی تونم لینک بگذارم ... برای همین لطف کنید و این رو توی گوگل سرچ کنید و لینک ها رو بخونید تا به عمق فاجعه ی یکی از قراردادهای این دولت پی ببرید ...

« 
*تراکتور سازی با رکود دست و پنجه نرم می کند* «

تاریخ خبرها رو هم بخونید .


----------



## asena_great

Daneshmand said:


> _It is better to be feared than loved." *Alice's Adventures in Wonderland*_


_It is better by far to be an object of fear than of respect, for one is a truth of the soul and the other an illusion of the mind_

konrad curz also known as night hunter primarch of 8th legion 





very similar quote ))))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

بزنید برید چین. دوست دوست داداشم تا ۵ سال پیش یه شاگرد بوده که ‌‌‍‌‌‌‌تو یه لوستر فروشی تو لاله زار کار میکرده. 

میره چین با ۲۰ میلیون سرمایه میاد ایران پولش میشه ۹۰ میلیون.‌ دوباره میره چین و... پولش همینجوری تصاعدی زیاد میشه. بعد میره مغازه میخره دوباره جنس میاره و... . الان ۵، ۶ تا مغازه داره از هر مغازش شبی ۲۰ میلیون دخل میزنه که ۱۵ تومنش سوده. جمعا ۵۰، ۶۰ میلیارد ثروت داره در حالی گه چند سال پیش یه شاگرد بود.

من که تصمیم گرفتم برم چین جنس بیارم اگه خدا بخاد. آدم میره اونجا به فرض گلس آیفون میگیره دونه ای ۸ تومن اینجا میفروشه ۳۰ تومن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

asena_great said:


> _It is better by far to be an object of fear than of respect, for one is a truth of the soul and the other an illusion of the mind_
> 
> konrad curz also known as night hunter primarch of 8th legion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very similar quote ))))



Another 12 year old. 

The quote actually comes from Machiavelli and this is its full format: "Better to be feared than loved, if you cannot be both".


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Shite ..... This guy copied my hairstyle ....... !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Daneshmand said:


> Another 12 year old.
> 
> The quote actually comes from Machiavelli and this is its full format: "Better to be feared than loved, if you cannot be both".


easy bro i just said two quote are very similar 



Atanz said:


> Shite ..... This guy copied my hairstyle ....... !!!



oh no maybe we can force him to change it


----------



## Serpentine

@haman10 @rahi2357 @raptor22 @JEskandari @2800 @scythian500 @Gold Eagle @Daneshmand @yavar

Dustan be nazaram jaie topik neruhaie vije Iran tuie section khali hast. nazaretun chie ye threade sticky dorost konam va tush tasavir va video ha az niruhaie vije bezarim? albate shoma ghatan baiad komak konid va tush matlab bezarid. niruhaie vije shamele hameie goruh ha az jomle takavarane artesh, saberin sepah, NOPO, Basij va ... mishe.

Duste azizemun @Gold Eagle yek clipe kheili ziba sakhtan ke didanesh mano be in fekr endakht ke ye topic jadid bezanim.

linke clip

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## haman10

What an amazing video by @Gold Eagle. 

And I'll do what i can serpi joon. Start the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Dedicated to IRGC Saberin Special Forces who were martyred fighting against PJAK terrorists in 2011.
> Also dedicated to army special forces (Takavars) who were martyred in various heroic battles in Iran-Iraq war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all Iranian members, please update this thread whenever you can.
> 
> @haman10 @rahi2357 @raptor22 @kollang @Daneshmand @2800 @JEskandari @Gold Eagle @yavar and others.
> ​



What does Saberin mean? Does it mean "Patients" - from Patience?


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> What does Saberin mean? Does it mean "Patients" - from Patience?



Yes, that's what it means.

Guys please someone upload this video to youtube. I have issues with uploading it.

link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Yes, that's what it means.



How easy is it for a native Arabic speaker like me to learn Farsi? I love languages, and learning English wasn't that complicated for me. If I learn a bit of Farsi, I will just target it towards reading as I want to understand Persians better. You know nothing about a nation, unless you know its language. Otherwise, it is just attempts to know and learn about them.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> How easy is it for a native Arabic speaker like me to learn Farsi? I love languages, and learning English wasn't that complicated for me. If I learn a bit of Farsi, I will just target it towards reading as I want to understand Persians better. You know nothing about a nation, unless you know its language. Otherwise, it is just attempts to know and learn about them.



It's not hard, you should try. The difficult part may be learning the verbs, since Persian is from a different language family compared to Arabic, in which verbs, subjects or objects of a sentence may come in different places. Over all, it's an easy language to learn. Some shopkeepers in Medina or Mecca spoke or understood Persian more or less, thanks to having regular contact with Iranian customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> How easy is it for a native Arabic speaker like me to learn Farsi? I love languages, and learning English wasn't that complicated for me. If I learn a bit of Farsi, I will just target it towards reading as I want to understand Persians better. You know nothing about a nation, unless you know it is language. Otherwise, it is just attempts to know and learn about them.



I used to have a Lebanese Medical School Student friend in Mashhad, Iran. He in his 7th year in Iran, still used to complain a lot about numerous expressions Iranians use in their language... He also highlighted the headache to learn all the new words and expressions getting created every once in a while by Persian speakers...

My experience with those few friends of mine who learnt Persian:

Ukrainian (4 years in Kiev and 2 years in Iran to get master of Persian lit): The overall structure and tone is so close to other Indo-European langs but it is always hard to pronounce words in its standard Tehrani accent. Complains about why Standard Literature Persian is not used in daily conversations (maybe because they learnt Persian through literrature first!)

Lebanese (Medical Doctor from Iran, Married to an Isfahani girl and stays there for ever): Have eternal accent problem but only complain about multi-purpose words and expressions where a single word or set of words can be used in numerious different situations and mean something new

Syrian (Mechanical Engineer and a Sunni): The accent is much better than Lebanese but still have problem pronouncing letters as it is in Persian and not Arabic... Complains about Arabic loaned words used in Persian as most of them means something different than those of in Arabic original form

French (Studied 5 years in Iran, Agriculture Machinery Engineer): Easy to learn but still pronunciation is a headache to them
Australian (Living in Iran for decades): It is one of the hardest langs to learn for him...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Yes, that's what it means.
> 
> Guys please someone upload this video to youtube. I have issues with uploading it.
> 
> link



YT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

raptor22 said:


> YT



Kheili mamnun va damet garm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gold Eagle

Every body thank you very much for your kindness. 



Serpentine said:


> Yes, that's what it means.
> 
> Guys please someone upload this video to youtube. I have issues with uploading it.
> 
> link



No problem, I'll upload it soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Gold Eagle said:


> Every body thank you very much for your kindness.
> 
> No problem, I'll upload it soon.



Thanks dear. @raptor22 already uploaded it.








raptor22 said:


> YT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

scythian500 said:


> I used to have a Lebanese Medical School Student friend in Mashhad, Iran. He in his 7th year in Iran, still used to complain a lot about numerous expressions Iranians use in their language... He also highlighted the headache to learn all the new words and expressions getting created every once in a while by Persian speakers...
> 
> My experience with those few friends of mine who learnt Persian:
> 
> Ukrainian (4 years in Kiev and 2 years in Iran to get master of Persian lit): The overall structure and tone is so close to other Indo-European langs but it is always hard to pronounce words in its standard Tehrani accent. Complains about why Standard Literature Persian is not used in daily conversations (maybe because they learnt Persian through literrature first!)
> 
> Lebanese (Medical Doctor from Iran, Married to an Isfahani girl and stays there for ever): Have eternal accent problem but only complain about multi-purpose words and expressions where a single word or set of words can be used in numerious different situations and mean something new
> 
> Syrian (Mechanical Engineer and a Sunni): The accent is much better than Lebanese but still have problem pronouncing letters as it is in Persian and not Arabic... Complains about Arabic loaned words used in Persian as most of them means something different than those of in Arabic original form
> 
> French (Studied 5 years in Iran, Agriculture Machinery Engineer): Easy to learn but still pronunciation is a headache to them
> Australian (Living in Iran for decades): It is one of the hardest langs to learn for him...



Is the same problem in Arabic. Official textbook arabic is so different than spoken Arabic. And each arabic country has its own variation. 

But @Full Moon , you have to love the country to be able to learn the language. How can you learn farsi when you hate Iran so much?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Kheili mamnun va damet garm.


 Your welcome ... my pleasure ..


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> How easy is it for a native Arabic speaker like me to learn Farsi? I love languages, and learning English wasn't that complicated for me. If I learn a bit of Farsi, I will just target it towards reading as I want to understand Persians better. You know nothing about a nation, unless you know its language. Otherwise, it is just attempts to know and learn about them.


Maybe you should ezdiwajj ازدواج one of the farsiyatt because they are hilwat so you can learn the language fast and heal from your tazi farsi empire obsession

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Maybe you should ezdiwajj ازدواج one of the farsiyatt because they are hilwat so you can learn the language fast and heal from your tazi farsi empire obsession
> View attachment 291078


I hope not...

BTW I will never marry with an arab girl. Lebanese and Syrian girls are excluded. Moreover Egyptian, yememi and Iraq girls are cool but not planning to marry them.

I hate Saudis to death


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> I hope not...
> 
> BTW I will never marry with an arab girl. Lebanese and Syrian girls are excluded. Moreover Egyptian, yememi and Iraq girls are cool but not planning to marry them.
> 
> I hate Saudis to death


I was talking to him about marrying irani girls so it can heal his obsession and learn the language 

Your comment is childish many arabs say the same about you hate will not solve anything but will make more problems


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> Is the same problem in Arabic. Official textbook arabic is so different than spoken Arabic. And each arabic country has its own variation.
> 
> But @Full Moon , you have to love the country to be able to learn the language. How can you learn farsi when you hate Iran so much?



I don't think that loving Iran is a prerequisite for learning the Farsi language (assuming that I get ever serious about it, which is highly unlikely). I asked dear @Serpentine because I have always felt that learning Farsi may not be that complicated for a native Arabic speaker. I love languages, and various Arabic accents. I like imitating Iraqi and Egyptian accent when I get sarcastic, and Lebanese when I want to sound too silly. My "default accent", however, is a Najdi accent I got from my parents (arguably the most prominent accent in KSA).

Plus, there is a lot to respect and love about Iran. But, I am not a qualified person to be a fan of Persia, or Persians. Everything I have seen or read in my life tells me that I must remain, at best, skeptical. I am firmly convinced that after jews, no other people are against my own people as much as Persians. Hence, the endless skepticism.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> I don't think that loving Iran is a prerequisite for learning the Farsi language (assuming that I get ever serious about it, which is highly unlikely). I asked dear @Serpentine because I have always felt that learning Farsi may not be that complicated for a native Arabic speaker. I love languages, and various Arabic accents. I like imitating Iraqi and Egyptian accent when I get sarcastic, and Lebanese when I want to sound too silly. My "default accent", however, is a Najdi accent I got from my parents (arguably the most prominent accent in KSA).
> 
> Plus, there is a lot to respect and love about Iran. But, I am not a qualified person to be a fan of Persia, or Persians. Everything I have seen or read in my life tells me that I must remain, at best, skeptical. I am firmly convinced that after jews, no other people are against my own people as much as Persians. Hence, the endless skepticism.


Shut up . 

i throw you 100$ if you shut up already .

Persian , Jew , Arab , Pakistani blah blah . shut up . the world is moving on from these kinda discussions .

shut the F up already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> I don't think that loving Iran is a prerequisite for learning the Farsi language (assuming that I get ever serious about it, which is highly unlikely). I asked dear @Serpentine because I have always felt that learning Farsi may not be that complicated for a native Arabic speaker. I love languages, and various Arabic accents. I like imitating Iraqi and Egyptian accent when I get sarcastic, and Lebanese when I want to sound too silly. My "default accent", however, is a Najdi accent I got from my parents (arguably the most prominent accent in KSA).
> 
> Plus, there is a lot to respect and love about Iran. But, I am not a qualified person to be a fan of Persia, or Persians. Everything I have seen or read in my life tells me that I must remain, at best, skeptical. I am firmly convinced that after jews, no other people are against my own people as much as Persians. Hence, the endless skepticism.



I thought Jews are your allies against Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Turks trying to copy our logos or it's just a coincidence? Wolf head? Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> I thought Jews are your allies against Persians.



Not really dude. Jews and us are another story all together. In my humble observation, however, Persians never strike me as anti-jews, or anti-Israel (I mean the people here not the regime's official ideology). Hence, among all jewish minorities in the middle east, jews had to flee, except Persian jews. They still seem to be comfortable, even after 37 years of that enghelab.


----------



## haman10

Flying wolf head is what it is. Lol

A wolf head thats flying. Too much game of thrones for these guys i think 


Serpentine said:


> Turks trying to copy our logos or it's just a coincidence? Wolf head? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291094


Look

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Not really dude. Jews and us are another story all together. In my humble observation, however, Persians never strike me as anti-jews, or anti-Israel (I mean the people here not the regime's official ideology). Hence, among all jewish minorities in the middle east, jews had to flee, except Persian jews. They still seem to be comfortable, even after 37 years of that enghelab.



And why should they flee? We have no problem with Jews, you may do. The irony is, Israeli leader knows best who considers them as allies. 

http://www.newsunited.com/netanyahu-saudi-arabia-sees-israel-news/20927870/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> And why should they flee? We have no problem with Jews, you may do. The irony is, Israeli leader knows best who considers them as allies.
> 
> http://www.newsunited.com/netanyahu-saudi-arabia-sees-israel-news/20927870/



No, they shouldn't. Iran is their country after all, and they generally have nothing to do with the state of Israel. But, Persians seem to like them more than Shia Arabs, if I am not mistaken. They are thier Persian brothers after all, and Persians' nationalistic side is generally stronger than their religous side.


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> No, they shouldn't. Iran is their country after all, and they generally have nothing to do with the state of Israel. But, Persians seem to like them more than Shia Arabs, if I am not mistaken. They are thier Persian brothers after all, and Persians' nationalistic side is generally stronger than their religous side.



It's not about 'liking', it's about not having problems with them. They are our citizens and like all of us. I thought you may have learned a lesson or two on how prophet treated non-hostile Jews, but you haven't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> It's not about 'liking', it's about not having problems with them. They are our citizens and like all of us. I thought you may have learned a lesson or two on how prophet treated non-hostile Jews, but you haven't.



I see what you mean dude. Don't get me wrong. You shouldn't be hating your own jewish citizens. But, similarliy, it is strange that the majority of Shia Persians may prefere to have a jewish Persian friend, classmate, or neighbor, over an Ahwazi Arab - despite the Ahwazi Arab being faithful Shia.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Turks trying to copy our logos or it's just a coincidence? Wolf head? Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291094



Serpi. 

Did you got bored ? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

@SOHEIL

Below pic is for you. 
 and no, not the woman (i have to clear as i know, you are going to come with your jokes)


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> I see what you mean dude. Don't get me wrong. You shouldn't be hating your own jewish citizens. But, similarliy, it is strange that the majority of Shia Persians may prefere to have a jewish Persian friend, classmate, or neighbor, over an Ahwazi Arab - despite the Ahwazi Arab being faithful Shia.


What if I told you you are deeply wrong? After all, I have lived more than 2 decades in this country, and I simply know much more than you do. You are just wrong. In Iran, no one gives a shit whether you are a Jew, Christian, Arab, Turk, Kurd. The irony? I have lived all of my childhood in southern Iran and city of Ahwaz itself.

In Saudi Arabia, people may give a shit if you are a Shia or a Najdi, in Iran we simply don't give a damn. When I say we, I mean overwhelming majority of the country, otherwise, scumbags exist in every country.

So please, don't try to teach an Iranian what we like or not, just like I don't teach you things from your society.



Sinan said:


> Serpi.
> 
> Did you got bored ?



Honestly yes. Was surfing on Facebook and this got my attention. Don't you agree with that?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> What if I told you you are deeply wrong? After all, I have lived more than 2 decades in this country, and I simply know much more than you do. You are just wrong. In Iran, no one gives a shit whether you are a Jew, Christian, Arab, Turk, Kurd. The irony? I have lived all of my childhood in southern Iran and city of Ahwaz itself.
> 
> In Saudi Arabia, people may give a shit if you are a Shia or a Najdi, in Iran we simply don't give a damn. When I say we, I mean overwhelming majority of the country, otherwise, scumbags exist in every country.
> 
> So please, don't try to teach an Iranian what we like or not, just like I don't teach you things from your society.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly yes. Was surfing on Facebook and this got my attention. Don't you agree with that?



Commooon dude! Iran isn't Canada. Ethnicity, sect, relegion, profession, class, income, social importance, and academic degrees all determine how people treat each other in Iran and many other places in the world.


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I don't think that loving Iran is a prerequisite for learning the Farsi language (assuming that I get ever serious about it, which is highly unlikely). I asked dear @Serpentine because I have always felt that learning Farsi may not be that complicated for a native Arabic speaker. I love languages, and various Arabic accents. I like imitating Iraqi and Egyptian accent when I get sarcastic, and Lebanese when I want to sound too silly. My "default accent", however, is a Najdi accent I got from my parents (arguably the most prominent accent in KSA).
> 
> Plus, there is a lot to respect and love about Iran. But, I am not a qualified person to be a fan of Persia, or Persians. Everything I have seen or read in my life tells me that I must remain, at best, skeptical. I am firmly convinced that after jews, no other people are against my own people as much as Persians. Hence, the endless skepticism.


Just like I told you maybe you should ezdiwajj farsiyyat so you can heal from your obsession and learn the language 

Of course you like the iraqi accent specially when I insulted you with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Honestly yes. Was surfing on Facebook and this got my attention. Don't you agree with that?



It's just wing decals, IMO. 

@Full Moon

Since, i couldn't find the Arab Chill Thread. I wanna ask you here.

What's wrong with the all Muslim people in Kabe ?

He won't (PM of Turkey) get this amount of cheer in Turkey.





Is it because we downed Russian jet ? What's with this popularity, i couldn't make a sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> Commooon dude! Iran isn't Canada. Ethnicity, sect, relegion, profession, class, income, social importance, and academic degrees all determine how people treat each other in Iran and many other places in the world.



You don't have to be Canada to not give a shit about your friend's or neighbor's ethnicity. Logic lessons 101.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Full Moon said:


> majority of Shia Persians may prefere to have a jewish Persian friend, classmate, or neighbor, over an Ahwazi Arab - despite the *Ahwazi *Arab being faithful Shia.


Really???
عخخخخخخخخخخی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> You don't have to be Canada to not give a shit about your friend's or neighbor's ethnicity. Logic lessons 101.



Is that why you Persians mock Azeris by saying Torke-Khars? Yeah, Iran is scandanavia but no one knows about it.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Serpentine said:


> Turks trying to copy our logos or it's just a coincidence? Wolf head? Seriously?


It drank Redbull.


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> It's just wing decals, IMO.
> 
> @Full Moon
> 
> Since, i couldn't find the Arab Chill Thread. I wanna ask you here.
> 
> What's wrong with the all Muslim people in Kabe ?
> 
> He won't (PM of Turkey) get this amount of cheer in Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because we downed Russian jet ? What's with this popularity, i couldn't make a sense.



Not sure why. May be, because of his religious background, at least the official one. I don't think it has to do with the Russian jet thing. Most people in KSA don't know much about Turkish politics. Erdogan is belived to have restored some relegious freedom for the Turkish relegious component of the population (against the very secular components that were dominent). This "may" explain the video a little bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> Is that why you Persians mock Azeris by saying Torke-Khars? Yeah, Iran is scandanavia but no one knows about it.


This was against the ottoman turks 
and yes don't blame the iranians when they call them that when they fabricated history and made nonsense fantasies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Full Moon said:


> Is that why you Persians mock Azeris by saying Torke-Khars? Yeah, Iran is scandanavia but no one knows about it.


As serpi mentioned scumbags exist in every society . In Iran ,You can see different " Ethnicity, sect, religion, profession, class, income, social importance, and academic degrees " as you said . Considering all these Iran should be the most unsafe place in ME while the fact is that even US calls Iran " The Island of stability "

Now check out the Arab world. All are Arabs , All are Muslims but... That's sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Full Moon said:


> Not sure why. May be, because of his religious background, at least the official one. I don't think it has to do with the Russian jet thing. Most people in KSA don't know much about Turkish politics. Erdogan is belived to have restored some relegious freedom for the Turkish relegious component of the population (against the very secular components that were dominent). This "may" explain the video a little bit.



Okay, another question. Do you guys say "Ya Allah, Bismillah, Allahu Akbar" ?


----------



## Full Moon

rahi2357 said:


> As serpi mentioned scumbags exist in every society . In Iran ,You can see different " Ethnicity, sect, religion, profession, class, income, social importance, and academic degrees " as you said . Considering all these Iran should be the most unsafe place in ME while the fact is that even US calls Iran " The Island of stability "
> 
> Now check out the Arab world. All are Arabs , All are Muslims but... That's sad.



Iran may currently be an Island of stability. But that won't be the case in the medium or long range. The IRGC has already abused power both internally and externally. That must bring back some unhappy consequences sooner or later. Please note that most Arab countries aren't a good example of anyone.



Sinan said:


> Okay, another question. Do you guys say "Ya Allah, Bismillah, Allahu Akbar" ?



You mean in general? Yes, we do - but not all the three ones together in that order. Although, some might combine them together accidently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> Okay, another question. Do you guys say "Ya Allah, Bismillah, Allahu Akbar" ?


They are turks in hajj and not arabs


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> Iran may currently be an Island of stability. But that won't be the case in the medium or long range. The IRGC has already abused power both internally and externally. That must bring back some unhappy consequences sooner or later.



You are wrong Takfiri. So wrong. 

You have not understood Iranians at all.

After all, Saudi Arabia came to being out of a smelly hiccup over a bottle of whisky: https://defence.pk/threads/an-ontol...sh-sneeze-to-abdullahs-fear-of-snakes.419673/

How can such an artificial state, then understand Iran and Iranians.

Give it up. Trust your master in these affairs. After all, the puppets are just made of fluffy clothes and do not have a nervous system of their own. They seem alive with their movements because the hand inside them is connected to the nervous system of the puppeteer. Without the master's central nervous system, the puppet collapses and lies flat on the table. A puppet should never start to "imagine" outcomes in the real world. Because of the lack of an independent nervous system.

Do yourself a favor and stop thinking. Let the hand do its job. It is there for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Full Moon said:


> Iran may currently be an Island of stability. But that won't be the case in the medium or long range. The IRGC has already abused power both internally and externally. That must bring back some unhappy consequences sooner or later. Please note that most Arab countries aren't a good example of anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean in general? Yes, we do - but not all the three ones together in that order. Although, some might combine them together accidently.





SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> They are turks in hajj and not arabs



Yeah...."Ya Allah, Bismillah, Allahu Akbar" is kind of a Turkish chant. I should have figured.


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> You are wrong Takfiri. So wrong.
> 
> You have not understood Iranians at all.
> 
> After all, Saudi Arabia came to being out of a smelly hiccup over a bottle of whisky: https://defence.pk/threads/an-ontol...sh-sneeze-to-abdullahs-fear-of-snakes.419673/
> 
> How can such an artificial state, then understand Iran and Iranians.
> 
> Give it up. Trust your master in these affairs. After all, the puppets are just made of fluffy clothes and do not have a nervous system of their own. They seem alive with their movements because the hand inside them is connected to the nervous system of the puppeteer. Without the master's central nervous system, the puppet collapses and lies flat on the table. A puppet should never start to "imagine" outcomes in the real world. Because of the lack of an independent nervous system.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stop thinking. Let the hand do its job. It is there for a reason.



Keep the fantasy going and enjoy the propaganda of your regime. Yeah, you are a great supreme nation like no other. Your IRGC gang won't last too long buddy after they took the peopel and nation of Iran into a conflict with pretty much the whole world. All totalitarian regimes with such isolated ideology failed. The IRGC mafia ruling Iran today won't be an exception.


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> Keep the fantasy going and enjoy the propaganda of your regime. Yeah, you are a great supreme nation like no other. Your IRGC gang won't last too long buddy after they took the peopel and nation of Iran into a conflict with pretty much the whole world. All totalitarian regimes with such isolated ideology failed. The IRGC mafia ruling Iran today won't be an eexception.





You are hurt and weeping.

Iran will become even more powerful over near, medium and long term future. Have no doubt about it.

Meanwhile Saudi Arabia will increasingly come under pressure over near, medium and long term future. The master whose hand has forever resided inside Saudi Arabia is getting angrier by the day about the incompetence of the puppet to keep the show running.

Read here what your master is thinking about you nowadays: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...abia-relationship_us_56aba630e4b0010e80e9de96

A puppet's world goes dark when its master starts having doubts about it. So dark. Like the "world" of an unwanted toy that a child throws under the bed.

Your anger is actually because of your master but since you can not express your anger towards your master, you are here projecting it over Iran.

The puppet world is such a sad place to live in. A sad place indeed.

That tragic and sad moment when a puppet is shown and reminded of his strings:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> It's not about 'liking', it's about not having problems with them. They are our citizens and like all of us. I thought you may have learned a lesson or two on how prophet treated non-hostile Jews, but you haven't.


This Takfiri superman is trying to follow their masters and trigger ethnic, sectarian war between Iranians... once he comes up trying to show Kurds have problems with their own country of many millenniums...once comes as Persians against Azeris...once comes as bringing up his corrupted stone age mindset about Iranians and their fellow Shia Arabs... once this and once that...but he does not know one thing and this is why his efforts always goes in vein... He mistaken Iranians and Shia in general as empty head as his kind that get fooled easily by chaos techniques... He plays so open while he thinks he is secretive!!

I know from where all this evilness comes... Jealousy... Like those Arab leaders and so called Analysts coming to a deep, winning result that Iran must be ISIL's supporter because Iran is an stability island and no ISIL or Takfiri terrorist actions take place in Iran... 

Jealousy of civilization in one word...

Takfiri people like him are doomed with sectarian, ethnic, tribal-style, stone age mindset and chaos to the end of time...



Full Moon said:


> I see what you mean dude. Don't get me wrong. You shouldn't be hating your own jewish citizens. But, similarliy, it is strange that the majority of Shia Persians may prefere to have a jewish Persian friend, classmate, or neighbor, over an Ahwazi Arab - despite the Ahwazi Arab being faithful Shia.


Don't try kidow... The stupid thing about Saudi agenda is that they invest on Iranian Arabs in Khuzestan to side with them trying to make them betray their nation while they don't know... even those that got fooled with your Arab false agenda for a day or two turned against Saudis simply because Saudi and other stone agers are simply Wahhabi, Takfiri and Anti-shia Arabs... 

It was a week or so again, taking to a Bahraini citizen in Mashhad... Talking about Saudis... he finished his analysis by saying "Good for us Shia that our enemies are all stupid and empty-head"

They invested on Iranian Arabs for their ethnicity while forgetting about their shia beliefs!! Do they, in Saudi intelligence service, believe that Shia people will forget about their Shia thing while knowing Saudi- stone agers are all anti-Shia!!

What a country..what a nation...what a kingdom...what an intelligence service...what a planner!!


----------



## SALMAN F

scythian500 said:


> This Takfiri superman is trying to follow their masters and trigger ethnic, sectarian war between Iranians... once he comes up trying to show Kurds have problems with their own country of many millenniums...once comes as Persians against Azeris...once comes as bringing up his corrupted stone age mindset about Iranians and their fellow Shia Arabs... once this and once that...but he does not know one thing and this is why his efforts always goes in vein... He mistaken Iranians and Shia in general as empty head as his kind that get fooled easily by chaos techniques... He plays so open while he thinks he is secretive!!
> 
> I know from where all this evilness comes... Jealousy... Like those Arab leaders and so called Analysts coming to a deep, winning result that Iran must be ISIL's supporter because Iran is an stability island and no ISIL or Takfiri terrorist actions take place in Iran...
> 
> Jealousy of civilization in one word...
> 
> Takfiri people like him are doomed with sectarian, ethnic, tribal-style, stone age mindset and chaos to the end of time...


If you know arabic go to their websites and news agencies and see their comments they have obsession with iran after these animals failed with sunni shia thing now they are trying to bring up the ethnic issue even the wahhabi scums like safa and wisal they are crying for arabs in iran even when they know that they are shia 

When the Azeris protested in iran these animals in al Arabyia were talking about civil war and division in iran because of some iranian citizens protested tv show they don't know that everybody have the right protest in iran and its not against the law

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> You don't have to be Canada to not give a shit about your friend's or neighbor's ethnicity. Logic lessons 101.


It is so simple... The way @Honeymoon sees Iran with a dazzling mind is like an amazon jungle tribe knowing nothing about Traffic lights and always asking why Iranians stop at these lights while it is a very standard way to do it with no rules in their own tribal land...

I give him all the rights to think like this... He is from where these stone age stuff are still a dominant culture...



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> If you know arabic go to their websites and news agencies and see their comments they have obsession with iran after these animals failed with sunni shia thing now they are trying to bring up the ethnic issue even the wahhabi scums like safa and wisal they are crying for arabs in iran even when they know that they are shia
> 
> When the Azeris protested in iran these animals in al Arabyia were talking about civil war and division in iran because of some iranian citizens protested tv show they don't know that everybody have the right protest in iran and its not against the law


very well said...
ما احلی حکی



Daneshmand said:


> You are wrong Takfiri. So wrong.
> 
> You have not understood Iranians at all.
> 
> After all, Saudi Arabia came to being out of a smelly hiccup over a bottle of whisky: https://defence.pk/threads/an-ontol...sh-sneeze-to-abdullahs-fear-of-snakes.419673/
> 
> How can such an artificial state, then understand Iran and Iranians.
> 
> Give it up. Trust your master in these affairs. After all, the puppets are just made of fluffy clothes and do not have a nervous system of their own. They seem alive with their movements because the hand inside them is connected to the nervous system of the puppeteer. Without the master's central nervous system, the puppet collapses and lies flat on the table. A puppet should never start to "imagine" outcomes in the real world. Because of the lack of an independent nervous system.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and stop thinking. Let the hand do its job. It is there for a reason.


Sometimes you do a great job Daneshmand... I liked this one...



Full Moon said:


> Keep the fantasy going and enjoy the propaganda of your regime. Yeah, you are a great supreme nation like no other. Your IRGC gang won't last too long buddy after they took the peopel and nation of Iran into a conflict with pretty much the whole world. All totalitarian regimes with such isolated ideology failed. The IRGC mafia ruling Iran today won't be an eexception.


powers rise and fall but for this one to be like you dreamed of, you won't be there to watch...not you and not your king and their رعایا

The reason behind the fact that you a Saudi Tribal Arab sees IRGC as a source of eternal curse for Iranian nation and us seeing it just another "element" in a deeply complicated "chess game" is the difference in many things... get culture, logical mindset, strategic thinking, being one of the co-inventors of chess as factors to study.... 

but to make it easy for you, start with Tribal culture, empires, brain, guts, identity and puppeteers.. learn about these for next century or so and then come back talk about it... It makes it easier for us and you...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> If you know arabic go to their websites and news agencies and see their comments they have obsession with iran after these animals failed with sunni shia thing now they are trying to bring up the ethnic issue even the wahhabi scums like safa and wisal they are crying for arabs in iran even when they know that they are shia
> 
> When the Azeris protested in iran these animals in al Arabyia were talking about civil war and division in iran because of some iranian citizens protested tv show they don't know that everybody have the right protest in iran and its not against the law



Because they don't understand Iran. To understand something, you need to have a nervous system. And the puppets do not have a nervous system.

Here is an Iranian Ahwazi Arab, Admiral Shamkhani. He is the guy who makes Iran's strategic policies (what an irony, the policies of Iran which these Takfiris are so scared of, are actually machinations of an Arab):






And here is an Iranian Azeri (enough said):

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scythian500

Daneshmand said:


> You are hurt and weeping.
> 
> Iran will become even more powerful over near, medium and long term future. Have no doubt about it.
> 
> Meanwhile Saudi Arabia will increasingly come under pressure over near, medium and long term future. The master whose hand has forever resided inside Saudi Arabia is getting angrier by the day about the incompetence of the puppet to keep the show running.
> 
> Read here what your master is thinking about you nowadays: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...abia-relationship_us_56aba630e4b0010e80e9de96
> 
> A puppet's world goes dark when its master starts having doubts about it. So dark. Like the "world" of an unwanted toy that a child throws under the bed.
> 
> Your anger is actually because of your master but since you can not express your anger towards your master, you are here projecting it over Iran.
> 
> The puppet world is such a sad place to live in. A sad place indeed.
> 
> That tragic and sad moment when a puppet is shown and reminded of his strings:


kheili ghashang gofti...hal kardam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

@Full Moon 
That's for you you and your royal family should hide right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

scythian500 said:


> kheili ghashang gofti...hal kardam



And you know what is the most funny thing? 

That Saudi Arabia is now teaching Iran about human rights, freedom of religion, democracy, freedom of expression, minority and women representation in politics, international harmony and the right to self determination. As if Nietzsche, Hegel, Spinoza, Hume and Bacon etc had been born in Saudi Arabia and the feminism was a movement that came out of gathering of Saudi female socialites and Zola was a Najdi thinker who wrote J'accuse in defense of minority rights in Saudi Arabia and caused the birth of intellectualism. 

Oh, yeah. 

Khasravi, Taghizadeh, Shariati, Hedayat and the rest of these bunch were wrong going to West. They had to go to Saudi Arabia to educate themselves. 

This is the very definition of a por-roo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> Shia Persians may prefere to have a jewish Persian friend, classmate, or neighbor, over an Ahwazi Arab - despite the Ahwazi Arab being faithful Shia.


You are an idiot.


Full Moon said:


> Is that why you Persians mock Azeris by saying Torke-Khars? Yeah, Iran is scandanavia but no one knows about it.


Torke khar began since Nader shah used to call Ottomans donkey and he had so many racism words against them.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afsharid_dynasty

Before Afsharids, Safavid empire were in war against ottomans however they used politer words about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

دشمنی که این دولت با اقشار کم در آمد و بیت المال داره ، غیر قابل وصفه ... اون از خرید و خاک کردن سیب زمینی ها ، اینم از این ... هر روز هم جنابان دم از یارانه ای می زنند که 5 برابرش رو از افزایش قیمت بنزین ، گازوئیل ، نفت ، برق ، آب و گاز خانگی به دست میارند ...

*چگونه تاریخ مصرف ۱۳۰ هزار تن برنج منقضی شد؟/ مسئولان در برابر اتلاف بیت‌المال پاسخ دهند*
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13941112001774

روح‌الله الموسوی الخمینی
من در طول مدت نهضت و انقلاب به واسطه‌ی * سالوسی* و اسلام‌نمایی بعضی افراد، ذکری از آنان کرده و تمجیدی نموده‌ام آن تمجیدها در حالی بود که خود را به جمهوری اسلامی متعهد و وفادار می‌نمایاندند و نباید از آن مسائل سوء‌ استفاده شود؛ و میزان در هر کس حال فعلی او است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> You are an idiot.
> 
> Torke khar began since Nader shah used to call Ottomans donkey and he had so many racism words against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afsharid_dynasty
> 
> Before Afsharids, Safavid empire were in war against ottomans however they used politer words about them.



Nadir Shah's words come for Ottoman dynasty, i think. It would be stupid to insult Turkish people as he was a Turk. Afşar's are from Oghuz Turk's, Greyarrow sub-branch. T-12456 big bro is also from Afşar tribe.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And again i realize that most harm done to us come from either our fellow Muslim brothers, or fellow Turk/Mongol relatives. If it weren't for them, we would have long conquered Rome like we have conquered Constantinople. When ever we go in deep in Europe, we got back-stabbed.


----------



## mohsen

Chevil said:


> دشمنی که این دولت با اقشار کم در آمد و بیت المال داره ، غیر قابل وصفه ... اون از خرید و خاک کردن سیب زمینی ها ، اینم از این ... هر روز هم جنابان دم از یارانه ای می زنند که 5 برابرش رو از افزایش قیمت بنزین ، گازوئیل ، نفت ، برق ، آب و گاز خانگی به دست میارند ...
> 
> *چگونه تاریخ مصرف ۱۳۰ هزار تن برنج منقضی شد؟/ مسئولان در برابر اتلاف بیت‌المال پاسخ دهند*
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13941112001774
> 
> روح‌الله الموسوی الخمینی
> من در طول مدت نهضت و انقلاب به واسطه‌ی * سالوسی* و اسلام‌نمایی بعضی افراد، ذکری از آنان کرده و تمجیدی نموده‌ام آن تمجیدها در حالی بود که خود را به جمهوری اسلامی متعهد و وفادار می‌نمایاندند و نباید از آن مسائل سوء‌ استفاده شود؛ و میزان در هر کس حال فعلی او است.


اینقدر وضعمون خوب شده که هزار تن هزار تن میریزیم دور

یه مستند توپ درباره تاریخ بعد از انقلاب
وقتی اصلاح طلبا طرفدار صدام میشن!
http://www.rajanews.com/sites/defau...s/story/94-11/13/mostanad-badaz-khomeyni6.mp4


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Turks trying to copy our logos or it's just a coincidence? Wolf head? Seriously?


Never seen a flying wolf? 



haman10 said:


> Flying wolf head is what it is. Lol
> 
> A wolf head thats flying. Too much game of thrones for these guys i think


Because a flying lion makes so much more sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

اینم از سوییفتی که اقایون گفتن رفع تحریم شده و ملتم قراره باور کنن و بریزن تو خیابون!

موانع جدید برقراری ارتباط با سوئیفت رونمایی شد
*بعیدی‌نژاد: نرم‌افزار سوئیفت آمریکایی است؛ برای استفاده از آن باید شرکت‌هایی واسطه شوند!/ جلیلی شهریور 94 در مجلس: نرم افزار سوییفت تحریم اولیه است و لغو نخواهد شد*


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Because a flying lion makes so much more sense.


makes sense when you add 7000 yrs of history to it . its not abt "making sense"per say .

its about taking stuff outta your butt and present it as a non-existent history .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> makes sense when you add 7000 yrs of history to it . its not abt "making sense"per say .
> 
> its about taking stuff outta your butt and present it as a non-existent history .


The **** are you talking about, are you on your period again or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

http://alef.ir/vdcfccdmcw6d01a.igiw.html?328988
................
آخوندی در توضیح منابع مالی و نحوه تنظیم قراردادهای خرید هواپیما میان ایران و فرانسه یادآور شد: منبع مالی این قرارداد‌ها توسط ایرباس تامین می‌شود که بر این اساس ۱۵ درصد از سوی خود این شرکت و ۸۵ درصد باقیمانده توسط دیگر منابع اروپایی تامین می‌شود و نه بانک مرکزی و نه وزارت اقتصاد هیچ تضمین مالی برای انعقاد قرارداد نمی‌دهند.

او ادامه داد: این قراردادهای امضا شده پیش و پس از انقلاب بی‌سابقه بوده است و باید به عنوان یکی از مهم‌ترین افتخارهای این دولت از آن یاد کرد.

............

او یادآور شد: آنچه که ما در پی آن هستیم این است که در سطح منطقه و جهان رقابت کنیم و سهم ایران را در بازار جهانی افزایش دهیم و در این راستا برآورد سازمان هواپیمایی کشور این است که از سال ۹۰ تا ۹۳ بیش از ۱۲ میلیارد دلار توسط ایرانیان از شرکت‌های هواپیمایی خارجی بلیت خریداری شده و برآورد شرکت هما این است که ایرانیان حدود ۴ میلیارد دلار برای پرواز به خارج از شرکت‌های خارجی بلیت خریداری می‌کنند در حالی که سهم ایران ایر ۴.۶ میلیون دلار است، بنابراین لازم است سهم ایران از این زنجیره جهانی و ارزش افزوده جهان را افزایش داده تا ایرانیان برای پرواز به کشورهای جهان به شرکت‌های خارجی متوسل نشوند.

وزیر راه و شهرسازی با بیان اینکه ۱۲ فروند هواپیمای ایر۳۸۰ داریم که یک غرور ملی محسوب می‌شود. متاسفانه با برخی گزافه‌گویی‌ها و شعارهای بیهوده سهم پرواز‌هایمان را به ترکیه یا سایر کشور‌ها داده‌ایم که این مسئله نشان‌دهنده وضعیت نابسامان هواپیمایی ایران است و طی چهار سال گذشته ۱۲ میلیارد دلار ارز جمهوری اسلامی ایران به شرکت‌های خارجی هواپیمایی ایرانی داده شده و این وضعیت باید سامان یابد.

آخوندی یادآور شد: کافی است ۴۰ درصد از این رقم به کشور بازگردد تا تاثیر آن را در اشتغال ببینیم و متوجه بشویم چه میزان اشتغال ایجاد می‌شود. تلاشمان این است که فرودگاه‌های ایران فعال شود و با خرید هواپیماهای ATR تمام فرودگاه‌های کشور را فعال کنیم و به دنبال آن هستیم که با قراردادهای جدید حمل و نقل هوایی ناوگانی مخصوص مناطق محروم و فرودگاه‌های درجه دو ایجاد کنیم تا در مجموع کل نوگان هوایی کشور توسعه یابد.

..........

وزیر راه و شهرسازی با اشاره به قرارداد دیگری میان ایران و فرانسه اعلام کرد: در قراردادی که با ایرباس به امضا رسیده، مرکز تعمیر، نگهداری و اُوِرهال تمامی هواپیما‌ها در تهران خواهد بود که هم‌اکنون پیش‌نویس این قرارداد تهیه و امضا شده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> The **** are you talking about, are you on your period again or something?


Sorry i can only speak in human language. Maybe next time

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

German engineering (badesh ma to Iran-140esh mondim): http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160201-the-wwii-flying-wing-decades-ahead-of-its-time



> That aircraft – the Horten Ho 229 – might be a footnote in aviation history, but it was so far ahead of its time that its aerodynamic secrets are still not completely understood. In fact, there’s a chief scientist at Nasa still working to discover just how its creators managed to overcome the considerable aerodynamic challenges that should have made it unflyable.



In delvapasai ma bayad delvapasi konan keh chera yeh mellat zireh diktatori vahshatnak hitler dar hal jang ba kole donya mitonest chenin bazdehi dashteh basheh vali yek mellat digeh dar golestan osolgarayi natonest hata yeh havapimai malakhi dorost koneh. Havapima keh beh kenar, ekhtelas ro ekhtelas baad kardeh bood. 

Long Live Airbus!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


> Sorry i can only speak in human language. Maybe next time


You speak Adam?


----------



## mohsen

میدونستین منشا فتوای شیر دادن به مردبزرگسال برای محرم شدن یه حدیث جعلی در منابع مشهور سنی نظیر صحیح بخاری و صحیح مسلم هست؟
کتاب معتبرشون که این باشه، وای به احوال بقیشون

http://www.jamnews.ir/detail/News/628708



Daneshmand said:


> German engineering (badesh ma to Iran-140esh mondim): http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160201-the-wwii-flying-wing-decades-ahead-of-its-time
> 
> 
> 
> In delvapasai ma bayad delvapasi konan keh chera yeh mellat zireh diktatori vahshatnak hitler dar hal jang ba kole donya mitonest chenin bazdehi dashteh basheh vali yek mellat digeh dar golestan osolgarayi natonest hata yeh havapimai malakhi dorost koneh. Havapima keh beh kenar, ekhtelas ro ekhtelas baad kardeh bood.
> 
> Long Live Airbus!


خیلی به مخت فشار نیاردانشمند!
فکر میکنی کدوم تفکرباعث شد ایران بالاترین نرخ رشد علم رو بدست بیاره؟
تفکرات غرب زده هایی که تعریفشون از پیشرفت خرید به سبک کشورهای عربی و لخت کردن کون ...شون بود؟
انتظار داشتی هواپیما رو هم آخوندا واسطون بسازن؟
انتظار داری قرنها عقب افتادگی علمی یه کشور ظرف دو سه دهه جبران شه؟ دهه هایی که با تحریم و اغتشاشات تحمیل شده گذشت؟ دهه هایی که هشت سالش با جنگ با کل دنیا گذشت؟

فعلا که قدرت اول خاورمیانه هستیم ما بقیشم منتظر باش!
long live Islamic Republic of Iran!

http://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1394/08/21/914512/افت-علمی-را-همه-می-بینند-غیر-از-وزارت-علوم


----------



## -SINAN-

Definitely on period.....


haman10 said:


> Sorry i can only speak in human language. Maybe next time


Lol, this Mullah uses offensive language...against my friend for no reason and "Iranian" TT thanks his posts. 

This is what happens when you give title to Iranians.


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> Definitely on period.....
> 
> Lol, this Mullah uses offensive language...against my friend for no reason and "Iranian" TT thanks his posts.
> 
> This is what happens when you give title to Iranians.


Actually he insulted me and i just gave him a taste of my homegrown medicine. Deal with it zemalist 


XenoEnsi-14 said:


> You speak Adam?


And the award for the dumbest comeback ever goes to..... 

XenooooooEnsi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Actually he insulted me and i just gave him a taste of my homegrown medicine. Deal with it zemalist





xenon54 said:


> Because a flying lion makes so much more sense.



Yeah, he insulted you in such a way....... Talk the way you like against me....i don't care. But don't talk trash against Xenon. 

Kemalist ? What do you know about Kemalism.

I know you know nothing so let me teach you.

*Kemalism* , also known as Atatürkism or the Six Arrows , is the founding ideology of the Republic of Turkey.

There are six fundamental pillars (ilke) of the ideology:

*Republicanism* in the Kemalist framework replaced the absolute monarchy of the Ottoman Dynasty with the rule of law, popular sovereignty and civic virtue, including an emphasis on liberty practiced by citizens

*Populism * is defined as a social revolution aimed to transfer the political power to citizenship.

*Sovereignty *Kemalist social content does not accept any adjectives placed before the definition of a nationdenies the types of national unity based on racial, religious, totalitarian and fascist ideologies. It strongly opposes any kind of authority, oppression, colonialism, imperialism, etc., against the sovereignty of the people. Sovereignty must belong solely to people without any term, condition, etc.:

*The laicism* of Kemalist ideology aims to banish religious interference in government affairs, and vice versa. It differs from the passive Anglo-American concept of secularism, but is similar to the concept of laïcité in France.

*Reformism, or revolutionism *is a principle which calls for the country to replace the traditional institutions and concepts with modern institutions and concepts.

*Nationalism* The Kemalist revolution aimed to create a nation state from the remnants of the multi-religious and multi-ethnic Ottoman Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> میدونستین منشا فتوای شیر دادن به مردبزرگسال برای محرم شدن یه حدیث جعلی در منابع مشهور سنی نظیر صحیح بخاری و صحیح مسلم هست؟
> کتاب معتبرشون که این باشه، وای به احوال بقیشون
> 
> http://www.jamnews.ir/detail/News/628708
> 
> 
> خیلی به مخت فشار نیاردانشمند!
> فکر میکنی کدوم تفکرباعث شد ایران بالاترین نرخ رشد علم رو بدست بیاره؟
> تفکرات غرب زده هایی که تعریفشون از پیشرفت خرید به سبک کشورهای عربی و لخت کردن کون ...شون بود؟
> انتظار داشتی هواپیما رو هم آخوندا واسطون بسازن؟
> انتظار داری قرنها عقب افتادگی علمی یه کشور ظرف دو سه دهه جبران شه؟ دهه هایی که با تحریم و اغتشاشات تحمیل شده گذشت؟ دهه هایی که هشت سالش با جنگ با کل دنیا گذشت؟
> 
> فعلا که قدرت اول خاورمیانه هستیم ما بقیشم منتظر باش!
> long live Islamic Republic of Iran!
> 
> http://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1394/08/21/914512/افت-علمی-را-همه-می-بینند-غیر-از-وزارت-علوم


Roshde elmi

Jahate ettela, un roshde elmi "bargh asa" nashi az talashe javanane vatan baraye farar az keshvar bud.az un maghale haye ISI chntashun be darde tolid khordan? chantashun sarfe in shod ke javunaye mamlekat bahashun apply begiran va farar konan?

Albate monkere bazi pishraft ha nemisham vali un roshde elmi be darde ammeye ahmadinejda mikhore.

To ke balakhune ro ejare dadi be akhunda harfe hesab halit nemishe chon age mishod hamun aval harfe hagh o qabul mikardi

Keshvare Iran behtarin sharayeto baraye dashtane hub e transit e havayi dare.chon araba aghleshun kar karde va tu in zamine sarmaye gozari kardan va daran milyard milyard dolar sud mibiran dalil nemishe ma inkaro nakonim.hamin khate havayi emirates sali 30 milyard dolar sud mikone. Halit nemishe ke . Be nazar amsale to age ye khate montag havapeyma e darepit rusi dashte bashim ba 50 milion dolar saderat va 200 nafar eshteghal zayi behtare az eshteghal zayi baraye dah ha hezar nafar balke sad ha hezar nafar va daramde balaye 40 milyard dolar.


In havapeyma haye airbus ejare be sharte tamilk hastan ba sude 1 ta 4 darsad. Pule kharide in tedad ro Iran nadade.hatta ye qerun ham nemidim.15 darsad o khode aibus va 85 darsad ro yek sherkate italiyayi taghabol mikone. Age din dari o edeaye din dari mikoni ta'asobo bezar kenar o harfe hagh o ghabul kon.tu hamin qarardad sherkate Airbus moteahed shode sanat qate sazi Iran ro taghviat kone va az qata'ate Irani to sakhte havapeymahaye khodesh estefade kone.Qate sazi sanate havayi Iran ro taqviat mikone na montaje va sarehambandiye tayare haye ashghale rusi.

Long live IRAN



Sinan said:


> Definitely on period.....
> 
> Lol, this Mullah uses offensive language...against my friend for no reason and "Iranian" TT thanks his posts.
> 
> This is what happens when you give title to Iranians.


This happens when Iranian members kindly treat Turkish members in Iranian chil thread and in return they get insulted by their guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> when Iranian members *kindly treat* Turkish members in Iranian chil thread


 Sure buddy, definitely sure. 

But i have admit that in overall Iranian members are not aggressive like Turkish members...


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> German engineering (badesh ma to Iran-140esh mondim): http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160201-the-wwii-flying-wing-decades-ahead-of-its-time
> 
> 
> 
> In delvapasai ma bayad delvapasi konan keh chera yeh mellat zireh diktatori vahshatnak hitler dar hal jang ba kole donya mitonest chenin bazdehi dashteh basheh vali yek mellat digeh dar golestan osolgarayi natonest hata yeh havapimai malakhi dorost koneh. Havapima keh beh kenar, ekhtelas ro ekhtelas baad kardeh bood.
> 
> Long Live Airbus!



You see the reason in this forum itself. A lot of you are so excited about Rouhani's shopping spree. A few years of resisting sanctions, 3 years of negotiations, we close a lot of our facilities and in exchange...we earn the privilege of giving western countries our money.

That's what the rest of the Middle Eastern countries have been doing. Any of them breaking any new scientific ground lately? If we start acting like the rest of the middle eastern neighbors, we will not turn out like them.

I want a President that goes in front of the nation and tells the public, "Everyone just...shut the **** up. Stop complaining, stop whining. Study. Work. The only thing you deserve is the what you yourself work for. Your only worth is what use you are for others, nothing more. Your education is only a way for to work better, not a guarantee for good pay. Stick your PHDs up your collective asses, if you can't sit through an interview without mumbling like an idiot. Start from the bottom and work your way up. The country's natural resources don't belong to you personally. "

But instead we have politicians after politicians telling the people "oh poor you, oh you sweet darling, my lovely darlings, it's not your fault, nothing is your fault, it's the other evil politicians fault, its my predecessor's fault, its America's fault, it's everyone's fault but you, you who are the sun of my life, you who I want to lie at your feat and kiss your toes, you who deserve a million times more than this."

It's the same with the Islamists or the intellectuals.

I heard someone say that our mayor Ghalibaf once said something in an interview. Don't know how true it is, but I always mention it. The first words we learn in school is "Baba nan dad, maman ab dad". Father gives bread, mother gives water. This is what the child learns, that everything comes from outside myself. So, if no water, no bread, don't blame me, blame others.

We had a very important revolution. It put the destiny of our country in our hands. Now we need another cultural revolution. This time to put the future in the hands of each individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

kollang said:


> Roshde elmi
> 
> Jahate ettela, un roshde elmi "bargh asa" nashi az talashe javanane vatan baraye farar az keshvar bud.az un maghale haye ISI chntashun be darde tolid khordan? chantashun sarfe in shod ke javunaye mamlekat bahashun apply begiran va farar konan?
> 
> Albate monkere bazi pishraft ha nemisham vali un roshde elmi be darde ammeye ahmadinejda mikhore.
> 
> To ke balakhune ro ejare dadi be akhunda harfe hesab halit nemishe chon age mishod hamun aval harfe hagh o qabul mikardi
> 
> Keshvare Iran behtarin sharayeto baraye dashtane hub e transit e havayi dare.chon araba aghleshun kar karde va tu in zamine sarmaye gozari kardan va daran milyard milyard dolar sud mibiran dalil nemishe ma inkaro nakonim.hamin khate havayi emirates sali 30 milyard dolar sud mikone. Halit nemishe ke . Be nazar amsale to age ye khate montag havapeyma e darepit rusi dashte bashim ba 50 milion dolar saderat va 200 nafar eshteghal zayi behtare az eshteghal zayi baraye dah ha hezar nafar balke sad ha hezar nafar va daramde balaye 40 milyard dolar.
> 
> 
> In havapeyma haye airbus ejare be sharte tamilk hastan ba sude 1 ta 4 darsad. Pule kharide in tedad ro Iran nadade.hatta ye qerun ham nemidim.15 darsad o khode aibus va 85 darsad ro yek sherkate italiyayi taghabol mikone. Age din dari o edeaye din dari mikoni ta'asobo bezar kenar o harfe hagh o ghabul kon.tu hamin qarardad sherkate Airbus moteahed shode sanat qate sazi Iran ro taghviat kone va az qata'ate Irani to sakhte havapeymahaye khodesh estefade kone.Qate sazi sanate havayi Iran ro taqviat mikone na montaje va sarehambandiye tayare haye ashghale rusi.
> 
> Long live IRAN
> 
> 
> This happens when Iranian members kindly treat Turkish members in Iranian chil thread and in return they get insulted by their guests.



I don't want to get involved in disagreeing with my Iranian brothers, but I've seen this mentioned a few times.

Iran doesn't become a hub just by buying a bunch of airlines. Being a hub needs a complete strategic plan.

Dubai became a hub because it was their strategy since the early 80s. Sheikh Rashid knew that his emirate didn't have much oil, and the only way to build his emirate was to turn it into a tax-haven business hub. The Jebel Ali Free Zone was created in 1985. No tax, no duty tariff, cheap land, and a city very welcoming for international business. Such as extremely cheap labor (from South Asian countries) that placed all the control in the hands of the corporations. I remember Dubai when I was a kid. Indians packed in trucks (no roof) like sheep, moving from their shacks to their workplace. British expats coming from their country, to their villa in Jumeirah, tax free living, and a philipino maid to do their bidding. Cheap prostitutes everywhere (a story I heard was that they told Sheikh Rashid that Dubai was full of prostitutes, and he replied that if we remove them, all the workers will have sex with each other).

I can go on and on. Early days of Dubai, it was the wild west. Whores, alcohol, and poker. I was too young to enjoy any of this, but I hear it nowadays from the older generation. Money was easy to make. City was dirt cheap, and business was good. Western countries would come in to invest due to tax free, expatriates from the region would come due to employment opportunities, all this meant more and more flights needed for the foreigners, this also meant that bazaar was getting stronger, since it was easier to come to Dubai & buy goods rather go straight to the source (China, Taiwan, Thailand, etc).

90% of the city is non-local. Each of these needs to fly home every year. The city has a significant amount of tourists. Again, flight requirement. Most regional businesses have their HQ's in Dubai, due to tax-free laws, a bunch of freezone areas, etc. Again, more flights. Then the Bazaar has been a hub for the region since the 70s, more flights. And this all has a snowball effect, it's like social network tools. The more people it has, the more people will use it. Same with logistics. The high number of flights, makes it just easier & cheaper to add additional flights.

So you think, we buy a bunch of planes and become a hub? Remember, the only REAL hub we have in the region is just DXB (Dubai). Not Abu Dhabi, not Saudi, not Bahrain, not Egypt, only Dubai.

If I wanted to make Iran a hub, and I had a top 10 to-do list, new flights wouldn't even make it.

Actually, if I wanted to make Iran a logistics hub, I wouldn't even touch air travel. It's useless to compete against DXB for air market share. I'd instead of move towards making Iran a land hub. Cancel all that air business contracts and instead pour the money in land logistics. Additional roads, the more roads, the better. Railways connecting the cities. Invest in border cities. Now target business from east of the country, China, India, Pakistan, connect them to the west, Iraq, turkey, don't forget the north, all the post-Soviet countries, and hey, it's only a stone throw away from land-to-sea from Bandar Abbas to GCC countries.

That's what needs to be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Madali said:


> I don't want to get involved in disagreeing with my Iranian brothers, but I've seen this mentioned a few times.
> 
> Iran doesn't become a hub just by buying a bunch of airlines. Being a hub needs a complete strategic plan.
> 
> Dubai became a hub because it was their strategy since the early 80s. Sheikh Rashid knew that his emirate didn't have much oil, and the only way to build his emirate was to turn it into a tax-haven business hub. The Jebel Ali Free Zone was created in 1985. No tax, no duty tariff, cheap land, and a city very welcoming for international business. Such as extremely cheap labor (from South Asian countries) that placed all the control in the hands of the corporations. I remember Dubai when I was a kid. Indians packed in trucks (no roof) like sheep, moving from their shacks to their workplace. British expats coming from their country, to their villa in Jumeirah, tax free living, and a philipino maid to do their bidding. Cheap prostitutes everywhere (a story I heard was that they told Sheikh Rashid that Dubai was full of prostitutes, and he replied that if we remove them, all the workers will have sex with each other).
> 
> I can go on and on. Early days of Dubai, it was the wild west. Whores, alcohol, and poker. I was too young to enjoy any of this, but I hear it nowadays from the older generation. Money was easy to make. City was dirt cheap, and business was good. Western countries would come in to invest due to tax free, expatriates from the region would come due to employment opportunities, all this meant more and more flights needed for the foreigners, this also meant that bazaar was getting stronger, since it was easier to come to Dubai & buy goods rather go straight to the source (China, Taiwan, Thailand, etc).
> 
> 90% of the city is non-local. Each of these needs to fly home every year. The city has a significant amount of tourists. Again, flight requirement. Most regional businesses have their HQ's in Dubai, due to tax-free laws, a bunch of freezone areas, etc. Again, more flights. Then the Bazaar has been a hub for the region since the 70s, more flights. And this all has a snowball effect, it's like social network tools. The more people it has, the more people will use it. Same with logistics. The high number of flights, makes it just easier & cheaper to add additional flights.
> 
> So you think, we buy a bunch of planes and become a hub? Remember, the only REAL hub we have in the region is just DXB (Dubai). Not Abu Dhabi, not Saudi, not Bahrain, not Egypt, only Dubai.
> 
> If I wanted to make Iran a hub, and I had a top 10 to-do list, new flights wouldn't even make it.
> 
> Actually, if I wanted to make Iran a logistics hub, I wouldn't even touch air travel. It's useless to compete against DXB for air market share. I'd instead of move towards making Iran a land hub. Cancel all that air business contracts and instead pour the money in land logistics. Additional roads, the more roads, the better. Railways connecting the cities. Invest in border cities. Now target business from east of the country, China, India, Pakistan, connect them to the west, Iraq, turkey, don't forget the north, all the post-Soviet countries, and hey, it's only a stone throw away from land-to-sea from Bandar Abbas to GCC countries.
> 
> That's what needs to be done.


Not true.

Please do a research about Abu Dhabi aiport with 20 milion passengers as capacity and Etihad airline.also Doha aiprot with 30 milions and Qatar airways.

For making a hub, four elements are needed:

1- good location

2-good airport 

3-good fleet

4- good flight strategy

most people who use Qatar, Etihad or Emirates dont exit the transit hub airport.they arrive, stay for few hours and leave.Tehran's trade value is irrelevant. 

As for IranAir and Tehran, Iran has plans to upgrade IKIA into 45 milion passengers capacity in 4 years( and 90 milions in long term) .acquiring 118 airbus planes is also a major part.IranAir will order even more in coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> I don't want to get involved in disagreeing with my Iranian brothers, but I've seen this mentioned a few times.
> 
> Iran doesn't become a hub just by buying a bunch of airlines. Being a hub needs a complete strategic plan.
> 
> Dubai became a hub because it was their strategy since the early 80s. Sheikh Rashid knew that his emirate didn't have much oil, and the only way to build his emirate was to turn it into a tax-haven business hub. The Jebel Ali Free Zone was created in 1985. No tax, no duty tariff, cheap land, and a city very welcoming for international business. Such as extremely cheap labor (from South Asian countries) that placed all the control in the hands of the corporations. I remember Dubai when I was a kid. Indians packed in trucks (no roof) like sheep, moving from their shacks to their workplace. British expats coming from their country, to their villa in Jumeirah, tax free living, and a philipino maid to do their bidding. Cheap prostitutes everywhere (a story I heard was that they told Sheikh Rashid that Dubai was full of prostitutes, and he replied that if we remove them, all the workers will have sex with each other).
> 
> I can go on and on. Early days of Dubai, it was the wild west. Whores, alcohol, and poker. I was too young to enjoy any of this, but I hear it nowadays from the older generation. Money was easy to make. City was dirt cheap, and business was good. Western countries would come in to invest due to tax free, expatriates from the region would come due to employment opportunities, all this meant more and more flights needed for the foreigners, this also meant that bazaar was getting stronger, since it was easier to come to Dubai & buy goods rather go straight to the source (China, Taiwan, Thailand, etc).
> 
> 90% of the city is non-local. Each of these needs to fly home every year. The city has a significant amount of tourists. Again, flight requirement. Most regional businesses have their HQ's in Dubai, due to tax-free laws, a bunch of freezone areas, etc. Again, more flights. Then the Bazaar has been a hub for the region since the 70s, more flights. And this all has a snowball effect, it's like social network tools. The more people it has, the more people will use it. Same with logistics. The high number of flights, makes it just easier & cheaper to add additional flights.
> 
> So you think, we buy a bunch of planes and become a hub? Remember, the only REAL hub we have in the region is just DXB (Dubai). Not Abu Dhabi, not Saudi, not Bahrain, not Egypt, only Dubai.
> 
> If I wanted to make Iran a hub, and I had a top 10 to-do list, new flights wouldn't even make it.
> 
> Actually, if I wanted to make Iran a logistics hub, I wouldn't even touch air travel. It's useless to compete against DXB for air market share. I'd instead of move towards making Iran a land hub. Cancel all that air business contracts and instead pour the money in land logistics. Additional roads, the more roads, the better. Railways connecting the cities. Invest in border cities. Now target business from east of the country, China, India, Pakistan, connect them to the west, Iraq, turkey, don't forget the north, all the post-Soviet countries, and hey, it's only a stone throw away from land-to-sea from Bandar Abbas to GCC countries.
> 
> That's what needs to be done.



Mate, you are not talking about being a travel hub but about tourism. 



kollang said:


> Not true.
> 
> Please do a research about Abu Dhabi aiport with 20 milion passengers as capacity and Etihad airline.also Doha aiprot with 30 milions and Qatar airways.
> 
> For making a hub, four elements are needed:
> 
> 1- good location
> 
> 2-good airport
> 
> 3-good fleet
> 
> 4- good flight strategy
> 
> most people who use Qatar, Etihad or Emirates dont exit the transit hub airport.they arrive, stay for few hours and leave.Tehran's trade value is irrelevant.
> 
> As for IranAir and Tehran, Iran has plans to upgrade IKIA into 45 milion passengers capacity in 4 years( and 90 milions in long term) .acquiring 118 airbus planes is also a major part.IranAir will order even more in coming months.



^^^^ This is more like it.


----------



## Madali

kollang said:


> Not true.
> 
> Please do a research about Abu Dhabi aiport with 20 milion passengers as capacity and Etihad airline.also Doha aiprot with 30 milions and Qatar airways.
> 
> For making a hub, four elements are needed:
> 
> 1- good location
> 
> 2-good airport
> 
> 3-good fleet
> 
> 4- good flight strategy
> 
> most people who use Qatar, Etihad or Emirates dont exit the transit hub airport.they arrive, stay for few hours and leave.Tehran's trade value is irrelevant.
> 
> As for IranAir and Tehran, Iran has plans to upgrade IKIA into 45 milion passengers capacity in 4 years( and 90 milions in long term) .acquiring 118 airbus planes is also a major part.IranAir will order even more in coming months.



Look at the top 50 busiest airport list for 2014,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...airports_by_passenger_traffic#2015_statistics

AUH & DOH don't even make the top 50 list. If AUH got 20 million, and DOH got 30 million, DXB had above 70 million in 2014. Neither AUH or DOH are successful hubs.

I think we need to first understand what a hub is. A hub is an airport where passengers that want to go from Point A to B, use Point C to pass through. The only successful hub in the region is DXB.

A hub isn't about how many planes YOU have, but how much convenient it is for other passengers & flights to fly through you.

For DXB, it has been very convenient for a transit point. How much do you think we will be successful in this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Madali said:


> Look at the top 50 busiest airport list for 2014,
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_the_world's_busiest_airports_by_passenger_traffic#2015_statistics
> 
> AUH & DOH don't even make the top 50 list. If AUH got 20 million, and DOH got 30 million, DXB had above 70 million in 2014. Neither AUH or DOH are successful hubs.
> 
> I think we need to first understand what a hub is. A hub is an airport where passengers that want to go from Point A to B, use Point C to pass through. The only successful hub in the region is DXB.
> 
> A hub isn't about how many planes YOU have, but how much convenient it is for other passengers & flights to fly through you.
> 
> For DXB, it has been very convenient for a transit point. How much do you think we will be successful in this?


Maybe you should define "success" for me.Qatar airline was ranked as the best airline of the world in 2015 and 3 other airlines from ME including Turkish airline, Emirates and Etihad are among top 10 (actually top 6).Qatar and Etihad might not be as strong as Emirates but surely they have their own big share of aviation market and they are profiting in billions.20 milions and 30 millions is a great number in everyone's fact book. we can have our own share as well. Tehran has a bether location, we will build a better airport and we will have a very modern and competitive fleet.we only need good management in IranAir and I think we already have.lets not forget that onve upon a time, IranAir was among the best airlines.

As for Dubai, let me give you some statics.dubai has a population of 2.5 milions and it attracted 13.2 millions visitors.now how many passangers did DXB airport handled? 78 milions! It indicates that 65 milions didn't even exit DXB!

It doesnt matter how wealthy is the city and how much trade is in place there, 65 milions just arrived, stayed for few hours and left in 2015.they have plans to build Al Maktoum airport with 160 to 260 millions capacity.I assure you 95 percent of those people wont leave the airport.and also it indicates that aviation expert still believe that ME airlines have more potential otherwise making such a huge airport is not wise.

I repeat myself once again. we need a good location, a good airport(a good airport must have good security as well), a good fleet and a good flight strategy.

Hopefully IranAir is on a right track and it will get its rightful share of the market.it will be good for all Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

kollang said:


> Roshde elmi
> 
> Jahate ettela, un roshde elmi "bargh asa" nashi az talashe javanane vatan baraye farar az keshvar bud.az un maghale haye ISI chntashun be darde tolid khordan? chantashun sarfe in shod ke javunaye mamlekat bahashun apply begiran va farar konan?
> 
> Albate monkere bazi pishraft ha nemisham vali un roshde elmi be darde ammeye ahmadinejda mikhore.
> 
> To ke balakhune ro ejare dadi be akhunda harfe hesab halit nemishe chon age mishod hamun aval harfe hagh o qabul mikardi
> 
> Keshvare Iran behtarin sharayeto baraye dashtane hub e transit e havayi dare.chon araba aghleshun kar karde va tu in zamine sarmaye gozari kardan va daran milyard milyard dolar sud mibiran dalil nemishe ma inkaro nakonim.hamin khate havayi emirates sali 30 milyard dolar sud mikone. Halit nemishe ke . Be nazar amsale to age ye khate montag havapeyma e darepit rusi dashte bashim ba 50 milion dolar saderat va 200 nafar eshteghal zayi behtare az eshteghal zayi baraye dah ha hezar nafar balke sad ha hezar nafar va daramde balaye 40 milyard dolar.
> 
> 
> In havapeyma haye airbus ejare be sharte tamilk hastan ba sude 1 ta 4 darsad. Pule kharide in tedad ro Iran nadade.hatta ye qerun ham nemidim.15 darsad o khode aibus va 85 darsad ro yek sherkate italiyayi taghabol mikone. Age din dari o edeaye din dari mikoni ta'asobo bezar kenar o harfe hagh o ghabul kon.tu hamin qarardad sherkate Airbus moteahed shode sanat qate sazi Iran ro taghviat kone va az qata'ate Irani to sakhte havapeymahaye khodesh estefade kone.Qate sazi sanate havayi Iran ro taqviat mikone na montaje va sarehambandiye tayare haye ashghale rusi.
> 
> Long live IRAN


پانزده درصد ایرباس، 85 درصد یه شرکت ایتالیایی، یعنی صد در صدش رو خارجی ها میدن
آدم خوب نیست هر اراجیفی رو شنید باور کنه، خدا بهت عقل داده که ازش استفاده کنی
صد در صد این پول در نهایت توسط دولت و شرکت های ایرانی پرداخت میشه. اجاره ای هم هستن تا موقعی که صد در صد پولشون پرداخت شه، 15 درصد پولشون رو هم پیش پرداخت میکنیم
مسئله این وسط پرداخت پول بیت المال به یه شرکت شبه دولتی هست و اینکه دولت ایران بازپرداخت این پول رو تضمین میکنه اعتراضات هم به مداخله دولت در بخش خصوصی و به نفع یه شرکت خاص بعلاوه خرید هواپیماهای قاره پیما (با قیمت دوبرابر بازار) هست که شما خیلی خوش باورانه فکر میکنید بازارش رو بدست میارید
لابد پیش خودتون فکر کردید که از ازمان اجرای برجام، تبلیغات منفی علیه ایران کم شده یا شاید فکر میکنید که غربیها منتظر شما بودن تا سهم خودشون رو از خطوط هوایی به شما بدن، در مورد همه اینها در آینده قضاوت خواهد شد
در مورد قطعه سازی تو ایران هم (که اصلا از کم و کیفش صحبتی نشده) اول بذار قطعه سازی های محصولات پژو رو هضم کنیم بعد دم از هواپیما بزنید به خدا معدمون دیگه تحملش رو نداره
---
فعلا برم عدم پرتاب ماهواره بر جدیدمون رو که با تدبیر حضرات و در *راستای اعتلای سطح علمی کشور* در زیرزمین آرشیو باقی موند رو جشن بگیرم
خوبیش اینه که از این اعتلاها زیاد خواهیم داشت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

kollang said:


> Maybe you should define "success" for me.Qatar airline was ranked as the best airline of the world in 2015 and 3 other airlines from ME including Turkish airline, Emirates and Etihad are among top 10 (actually top 6).Qatar and Etihad might not be as strong as Emirates but surely they have their own big share of aviation market and they are profiting in billions.20 milions and 30 millions is a great number in everyone's fact book. we can have our own share as well. Tehran has a bether location, we will build a better airport and we will have a very modern and competitive fleet.we only need good management in IranAir and I think we already have.lets not forget that onve upon a time, IranAir was among the best airlines.
> 
> As for Dubai, let me give you some statics.dubai has a population of 2.5 milions and it attracted 13.2 millions visitors.now how many passangers did DXB airport handled? 78 milions! It indicates that 65 milions didn't even exit DXB!
> 
> It doesnt matter how wealthy is the city and how much trade is in place there, 65 milions just arrived, stayed for few hours and left in 2015.they have plans to build Al Maktoum airport with 160 to 260 millions capacity.I assure you 95 percent of those people wont leave the airport.and also it indicates that aviation expert still believe that ME airlines have more potential otherwise making such a huge airport is not wise.
> 
> Hopefully IranAir is on a right track and it will get its rightful share of the market.it will be good for all Iranians.



Let Iran heal completely from sanctions first, then think about turning Tehran into an air transportation hub. Even after healing from sanctions, the real hard thing is "tolerance". Tolerating ideas and differences to the extent possible. That was the reason why Dubai became the city it is today (even if they have already gone too far with their tolerance). It was money that made the idea of "neutralizing" possible, and perhaps enjoyable.

Will Iran have %50 of that type of tolerance? I don't think it will under the current regime as it hasn't yet disconnected the "revolutionary mode".


----------



## kollang

mohsen said:


> پانزده درصد ایرباس، 85 درصد یه شرکت ایتالیایی، یعنی صد در صدش رو خارجی ها میدن
> آدم خوب نیست هر اراجیفی رو شنید باور کنه، خدا بهت عقل داده که ازش استفاده کنی
> صد در صد این پول در نهایت توسط دولت و شرکت های ایرانی پرداخت میشه. اجاره ای هم هستن تا موقعی که صد در صد پولشون پرداخت شه
> مسئله این وسط پرداخت پول بیت المال به یه شرکت شبه دولتی هست و اینکه دولت ایران بازپرداخت این پول رو تضمین میکنه اعتراضات هم به مداخله دولت در بخش خصوصی و به نفع یه شرکت خاص بعلاوه خرید هواپیماهای قاره پیما (با قیمت دوبرابر بازار) هست که شما خیلی خوش باورانه فکر میکنید بازارش رو بدست میارید
> لابد پیش خودتون فکر کردید که از ازمان اجرای برجام، تبلیغات منفی علیه ایران کم شده یا شاید فکر میکنید که غربیها منتظر شما بودن تا سهم خودشون رو از خطوط هوایی به شما بدن، در مورد همه اینها در آینده قضاوت خواهد شد
> در مورد قطعه سازی تو ایران هم (که اصلا از کم و کیفش صحبتی نشده) اول بذار قطعه سازی های محصولات پژو رو هضم کنیم بعد دم از هواپیما بزنید به خدا معدمون دیگه تحملش رو نداره
> ---
> فعلا برم عدم پرتاب ماهواره بر جدیدمون رو که با تدبیر حضرات و در *راستای اعتلای سطح علمی کشور* در زیرزمین آرشیو باقی موند رو جشن بگیرم
> خوبیش اینه که از این اعتلاها زیاد خواهیم داشت


To ke aghl to saret hast azash be kar bebar va mafhoum e ejare be sharte tamlik ro befahm! Boro motale'e kon ke airline haye dige chetori havapeyma mikharan.

Mashallah rajebe hame chi ham ke ezhar nazar mikoni.az tarikh begir ta eghtesad o havanavardi.to hameye mavaredam akharesh kam miyari.akhe pesar khub dar baraye chizi ezhar nazar kon ke savadesho dari.toyi ke migi tarikh darbareye kuroshe kabir tahrif shode, hagh nadari darbareye tarikh qable eslam o vatan parasti harf bezani.vaghti rajebe havanavardi ettela'at nadari, harf nazan, kasi nemige ke lali.

Tuye tavafoghe rasmi beyne Iran va Airbus, qeid shode ke 100 darsade pule kharide airbus ha tavasote finance khareji pardakht mishe, ye qerun ham pule beito almal sarf nemishe.vaghti havapeyma ha vared shod o azashun pul dar ovordim in sherkat hay khareji ba yek ta 4 darsad kolle pul ro tey 15 sal az IranAir migiran.kojaye in moshkel dare? In routin tarin nahveye kharid havapeyma mahsub mishe.kasi ke balakhune ro ejare nadade bash bayad qaedatan motavajeh beshe manzuramo.


----------



## Madali

kollang said:


> Maybe you should define "success" for me.Qatar airline was ranked as the best airline of the world in 2015 and 3 other airlines from ME including Turkish airline, Emirates and Etihad are among top 10 (actually top 6).Qatar and Etihad might not be as strong as Emirates but surely they have their own big share of aviation market and they are profiting in billions.20 milions and 30 millions is a great number in everyone's fact book. we can have our own share as well. Tehran has a bether location, we will build a better airport and we will have a very modern and competitive fleet.we only need good management in IranAir and I think we already have.lets not forget that onve upon a time, IranAir was among the best airlines.
> 
> As for Dubai, let me give you some statics.dubai has a population of 2.5 milions and it attracted 13.2 millions visitors.now how many passangers did DXB airport handled? 78 milions! It indicates that 65 milions didn't even exit DXB!
> 
> It doesnt matter how wealthy is the city and how much trade is in place there, 65 milions just arrived, stayed for few hours and left in 2015.they have plans to build Al Maktoum airport with 160 to 260 millions capacity.I assure you 95 percent of those people wont leave the airport.and also it indicates that aviation expert still believe that ME airlines have more potential otherwise making such a huge airport is not wise.
> 
> I repeat myself once again. we need a good location, a good airport(a good airport must have good security as well), a good fleet and a good flight strategy.
> 
> Hopefully IranAir is on a right track and it will get its rightful share of the market.it will be good for all Iranians.



See, that's where you and others are confusing the matter. Do we want a top rate airline? Do we want a top rate airport? Do we want to be a airport hub? Which exactly is our goal? Buy a bunch of airlines and hope for the best?

Qatar being ranked as the best airline has nothing at all to do with Qatar Airport being a hub.

Again and again, I see this as the problem with our country. We don't exactly know what we want.



Full Moon said:


> Let Iran heal completely from sanctions first, then think about turning Tehran into an air transportation hub. Even after healing from sanctions, the real hard thing is "tolerance". Tolerating ideas and differences to the extent possible. That was the reason why Dubai became the city it is today (even if they have already gone too far with their tolerance). It was money that made the idea of "neutralizing" possible, and perhaps enjoyable.
> 
> Will Iran have %50 of that type of tolerance? I don't think it will under the current regime as it hasn't yet disconnected the "revolutionary mode".



Iran does not need to be Dubai. Dubai was forced to "tolerate" it all, because that was the best possible path for then. Iran's path, if it tries to replicate Dubai, would be destructive. It's the same, vise versa. If Dubai tried to act like Iran (be self-reliant, independent, etc) it wouldn't last 5 minutes.

Each country, like each individual, has to choose the option that is best beneficial to their skillset and circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> .they have plans to build Al Maktoum airport with 160 to 260 millions capacity.


During the first phase of the project, the airport is planned to handle around 200,000 t (200,000 long tons; 220,000 short tons) of cargo per year, with the possibility of increasing to 800,000 t (790,000 long tons; 880,000 short tons). *The passenger terminal at this phase is designed to have a capacity of 5 million passengers per year. *It was planned to be the largest airport in the world in terms of freight handled, moving up to 12 million tonnes (12,000,000 long tons; 13,000,000 short tons) per year in 2013.

The project was originally expected to be fully operational by 2017, although the 2007–2012 global financial crisis subsequently postponed the completion of the complex to *2027.

-------------------------------------
*
I liked the discussion by the way. It was rational

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

Madali said:


> See, that's where you and others are confusing the matter. Do we want a top rate airline? Do we want a top rate airport? Do we want to be a airport hub? Which exactly is our goal? Buy a bunch of airlines and hope for the best?
> 
> Qatar being ranked as the best airline has nothing at all to do with Qatar Airport being a hub.
> 
> Again and again, I see this as the problem with our country. We don't exactly know what we want.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran does not need to be Dubai. Dubai was forced to "tolerate" it all, because that was the best possible path for then. Iran's path, if it tries to replicate Dubai, would be destructive. It's the same, vise versa. If Dubai tried to act like Iran (be self-reliant, independent, etc) it wouldn't last 5 minutes.
> 
> Each country, like each individual, has to choose the option that is best beneficial to their skillset and circumstances.


I am not confusing anything.Doha and Abu Dahbi are already successful hubs and their representive airlines are among the best in the world.what is your problem? 20 milions and 30 milions are not small numbers.the number of passengers doesnt exactly determine whether the hub is succesful or not.if its profiting its OK. 

Qatar and Etihad provide a much more luxury services in comparison to Emirates thus their tickets might be more expensive.thats why not much people can afford to travel with them.Turkish airline which is the best European airline provide cheaper service to its passangers and it has more planes in comparison to Emirate.

You see, each airline has its own policies.if they reach their objectives and profit as planned, they are succesful.the number of passengers doesn exactly determine the success.actually you are the first one that claims Doha and abu Dhabi are not profiting hubs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> I am not confusing anything.Doha and Abu Dahbi are already successful hubs and their representive airlines are among the best in the world.what is your problem? 20 milions and 30 milions are not small numbers.the number of passengers doesnt exactly determine whether the hub is succesful or not.if its profiting its OK.
> 
> Qatar and Etihad provide a much more luxury services in comparison to Emirates thus their tickets might be more expensive.thats why not much people can afford to travel with them.Turkish airline which is the best European airline provide cheaper service to its passangers and it has more planes in comparison to Emirate.
> 
> You see, each airline has its own policies.if they reach their objectives and profit as planned, they are succesful.the number of passengers doesn exactly determine the success.actually you are the first one that claims Doha and abu Dhabi are not profiting hubs.





I was not making some comments but i can't hold myself....you are arguing over something so futile, so stupid.

Turkish airlines is one of the best airlines out there and it's net income in 2014 was 0.8$ Billion. That's it. And Europe seels airplanes for $25 Billion...That's the reason you are not seeing European, American airliner firms in the top....they don't care, they are making so much money from selling planes, their maintenance, spare parts, etc... Not Gulfies, Iran or Turkey can compete against Airbus or Boeing.... We might have been able to do something together...but there is too much hate.

There is the bigger picture here which lies on collaboration, but every ME regional power is stacked on it's petty affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Shutup low-life cockroach wahhabi.
> 
> You lazy cockroaches deserve to live under dictatorship of British najdi house for 3 centuries and before that Ottomons for 6 centuries. You arabs don't deserve to stand on your feet because you are non-aligned illiterate tribes.
> 
> In your country women get tortured if try to turn up a fcking car let alone driving!



Mate, is there no way that you can come terms with Arabs ??? This is so fvcking stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

kollang said:


> To ke aghl to saret hast azash be kar bebar va mafhoum e ejare be sharte tamlik ro befahm! Boro motale'e kon ke airline haye dige chetori havapeyma mikharan.
> 
> Mashallah rajebe hame chi ham ke ezhar nazar mikoni.az tarikh begir ta eghtesad o havanavardi.to hameye mavaredam akharesh kam miyari.akhe pesar khub dar baraye chizi ezhar nazar kon ke savadesho dari.toyi ke migi tarikh darbareye kuroshe kabir tahrif shode, hagh nadari darbareye tarikh qable eslam o vatan parasti harf bezani.vaghti rajebe havanavardi ettela'at nadari, harf nazan, kasi nemige ke lali.
> 
> Tuye tavafoghe rasmi beyne Iran va Airbus, qeid shode ke 100 darsade pule kharide airbus ha tavasote finance khareji pardakht mishe, ye qerun ham pule beito almal sarf nemishe.vaghti havapeyma ha vared shod o azashun pul dar ovordim in sherkat hay khareji ba yek ta 4 darsad kolle pul ro tey 15 sal az IranAir migiran.kojaye in moshkel dare? In routin tarin nahveye kharid havapeyma mahsub mishe.kasi ke balakhune ro ejare nadade bash bayad qaedatan motavajeh beshe manzuramo.


هر وقت کم میاری میری سراغ موضوعات دیگه و حمله شخصی.
نه در مورد کورش زنا زاده و نه در مورد ایرباس من از خودم حرف نزدم بلکه نظر کارشناسا رو گفتم
یکی از دلایلی که این موضوعات برای عموم مطرح میشه اینه که مسئولین به جامعه پاسخگو باشن و نتونن هر غلطی رو که خواستن بکنن
اگر قرار باشه همه ساکت بمونن که دوباره کثافت کاری ایران خودرو و پژو تکرار میشه

اینم در مورد اراجیف 100 درصدت
http://www.farsnews.com/13941111000056


> وی با بیان اینکه 85 درصد مبلغ کل ایرباس‌ها را فروشنده تأمین می‌کند و 15 درصد سهم ما است، گفت: بازپرداخت به‌صورت اقساط و به‌تدریج از محل درآمد هواپیما و فروش بلیت حاصل می‌شود.


اگرم بلیطی فروش نرفت که جیب بیت المال هست!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

kollang said:


> I am not confusing anything.Doha and Abu Dahbi are already successful hubs and their representive airlines are among the best in the world.what is your problem? 20 milions and 30 milions are not small numbers.the number of passengers doesnt exactly determine whether the hub is succesful or not.if its profiting its OK.
> 
> Qatar and Etihad provide a much more luxury services in comparison to Emirates thus their tickets might be more expensive.thats why not much people can afford to travel with them.Turkish airline which is the best European airline provide cheaper service to its passangers and it has more planes in comparison to Emirate.
> 
> You see, each airline has its own policies.if they reach their objectives and profit as planned, they are succesful.the number of passengers doesn exactly determine the success.actually you are the first one that claims Doha and abu Dhabi are not profiting hubs.



Can we seperate the two? Having a profitable airline is different than a successful hub. Which are we going to aim for? Both have different strategies.

I didnt say abu dhabi isnt profitable. I just dont think it is much of a hub. How many flights use it as a hub for a different destination?

Are we on the same page with the concept of a hub?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> I was not making some comments but i can't hold myself....you are arguing over something so futile, so stupid.
> 
> Turkish airlines is one of the best airlines out there and it's net income in 2014 was 0.8$ Billion. That's it. And Europe seels airplanes for $25 Billion...That's the reason you are not seeing European, American airliner firms in the top....they don't care, they are making so much money from selling planes, their maintenance, spare parts, etc... Not Gulfies, Iran or Turkey can compete against Airbus or Boeing.... We might have been able to do something together...but there is too much hate.
> 
> There is the bigger picture here which lies on collaboration, but every ME regional power is stacked on it's petty affairs.


Turkish airline net income in 2014 was 2.2 bilions and its revenue is 24 billions.Turkish airline also plays an important role in promoting Turkey's image and its among best Turkish brands.it keeps its customers and specially your citizens happy as well.what else do you need?

Our discussion is indeed stupid.some friends insists on their cliams that renewing our fleet and investing on aviation is wrong and I am proving that its necessary and somehow emergency.meanwhile I am telling them that it wont be costly as they think.since some of them (I dont mention any specific person) only talk to follow their anti-Rohani agenda and they ignore the facts, our discussion wont end healthy so I am done I suppose.

American market works totally different.they dont need to provide luxury services.their market is so huge and demand is for narrow-body planes and medium to short range flights.they actually care very much about aviation.all top five airlines in case of fleet's size are Americans.on top of them American airlines has 1.5 k airplanes! I doubt Turkish airline, Emirates, Qatar and Etihad have such a fleet combined together.top three airlines in case of revenue are also Americans.

Aircraft manufacturing industry is another story though.



Madali said:


> Can we seperate the two? Having a profitable airline is different than a successful hub. Which are we going to aim for? Both have different strategies.
> 
> I didnt say abu dhabi isnt profitable. I just dont think it is much of a hub. How many flights use it as a hub for a different destination?
> 
> Are we on the same page with the concept of a hub?


We are going into much details, I think.my topic of interest was about IranAir and IKIA.

I dont think your definitions really matter.Doha airport as well as Abu Dhabi airport are transit hubs and their are profiting.so are their representative airlines.and considering mentioned reasons IranAir and IKIA can reach their rightful potential as well.

End of discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Mate, is there no way that you can come terms with Arabs ??? This is so fvcking stupid.


I don't consider them as human so thats how I answer them my arab lover dude.


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> I was not making some comments but i can't hold myself....you are arguing over something so futile, so stupid.
> 
> Turkish airlines is one of the best airlines out there and it's net income in 2014 was 0.8$ Billion. That's it. And Europe seels airplanes for $25 Billion...That's the reason you are not seeing European, American airliner firms in the top....they don't care, they are making so much money from selling planes, their maintenance, spare parts, etc... Not Gulfies, Iran or Turkey can compete against Airbus or Boeing.... We might have been able to do something together...but there is too much hate.
> 
> There is the bigger picture here which lies on collaboration, but every ME regional power is stacked on it's petty affairs.



Qatar airs claims they made 70 million profit in 2014. Probably lying out of their *** since they are not a public company, and are subsidied extremely by the government, but if true, 70 million USD? That's it. Qatar had a daily revenue of 100 million USD just for their oil sales in 2014. In comparison, jet airways, low cost UK airline, made 500 million pounds in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Turkish airline net income in 2014 was 2.2 bilions and its revenue is 24 billions.Turkish airline also plays an important role in promoting Turkey's image and its among best Turkish brands.it keeps its customers and specially your citizens happy as well.what else do you need?


It's 2.2 Billion 

 = 0.8 $ Billion.
Turkish serials even have bigger importance in promoting Turkey's image but the important thing is to have good media outlets, Turkey lacks this. Israelis are expert at this.

I'm not dissatisfied with Turkish Airliners as a Airliner company what i'm saying is it's not very important when you compare it with building Airliner jets in the first place, that should be the direction where we should be headed for (industrialization) 



kollang said:


> Our discussion is indeed stupid.some friends insists on their cliams that renewing our fleet and investing on aviation is wrong and I am proving that its necessary and somehow emergency.meanwhile I am telling them that it wont be costly as they think.since some of them (I dont mention any specific person) only talk to follow their anti-Rohani agenda and they ignore the facts, our discussion wont end healthy so I am done I suppose.


As far as i understood they are not arguing about that...they are basically saying alone buying airliners, won't make us a transit hub... I agree with them and telling being a transit hub is not important at the first place.



kollang said:


> American market works totally different.they dont need to provide luxury services.their market is so huge and demand is for narrow-body planes and medium to short range flights.they actually care very much about aviation.all top five airlines in case of fleet's size are Americans.on top of them American airlines has 1.5 k airplanes! I doubt Turkish airline, Emirates, Qatar and Etihad have such a fleet combined together.top three airlines in case of revenue are also Americans.


Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

kollang said:


> Turkish airline net income in 2014 was 2.2 bilions and its revenue is 24 billions.Turkish airline also plays an important role in promoting Turkey's image and its among best Turkish brands.it keeps its customers and specially your citizens happy as well.what else do you need?
> 
> Our discussion is indeed stupid.some friends insists on their cliams that renewing our fleet and investing on aviation is wrong and I am proving that its necessary and somehow emergency.meanwhile I am telling them that it wont be costly as they think.since some of them (I dont mention any specific person) only talk to follow their anti-Rohani agenda and they ignore the facts, our discussion wont end healthy so I am done I suppose.
> 
> American market works totally different.they dont need to provide luxury services.their market is so huge and demand is for narrow-body planes and medium to short range flights.they actually care very much about aviation.all top five airlines in case of fleet's size are Americans.on top of them American airlines has 1.5 k airplanes! I doubt Turkish airline, Emirates, Qatar and Etihad have such a fleet combined together.top three airlines in case of revenue are also Americans.
> 
> Aircraft manufacturing industry is another story though.
> 
> 
> We are going into much details, I think.my topic of interest was about IranAir and IKIA.
> 
> I dont think your definitions really matter.Doha airport as well as Abu Dhabi airport are transit hubs and their are profiting.so are their representative airlines.and considering mentioned reasons IranAir and IKIA can reach their rightful potential as well.
> 
> End of discussion.



Etihad and Qatar both are probably losing money. If not, only due to support from oil rich sheikhs.

You guys can't insult gulfie policies and then try to copy them.


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> I don't consider them as human so thats how I answer them my arab lover dude.


Why all the hate dude.....



Madali said:


> Qatar airs claims they made 70 million profit in 2014. Probably lying out of their *** since they are not a public company, and are subsidied extremely by the government, but if true, 70 million USD? That's it. Qatar had a daily revenue of 100 million USD just for their oil sales in 2014. In comparison, jet airways, low cost UK airline, made 500 million pounds in 2014.


That's indeed low....doesn't matter. They are filthy rich, they love and pour money to Turkey. That's all matters to me.

-------------------------------------------

@SOHEIL


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Actually he insulted me and i just gave him a taste of my homegrown medicine. Deal with it zemalist


Insulted? Thats what you call an insult? I barely insult anyone, just answered your gibberish in the same fashion, i was having a normal conversation till you came up with ''stuff outta butt' ''no history'' hurr durr talk.

Btw: still dont know why you had such an emotional outburst in the first place...



kollang said:


> Our discussion is indeed stupid.some friends insists on their cliams that renewing our fleet and investing on aviation is wrong and I am proving that its necessary and somehow emergency.meanwhile I am telling them that it wont be costly as they think.since some of them (I dont mention any specific person) only talk to follow their anti-Rohani agenda and they ignore the facts, our discussion wont end healthy so I am done I suppose.


Iranian aviation industry does indeed need to invest into new aircrafts, a lot Iranian airliners arent allowed to land in Europe because of the security issues, if Iran wants to reach its goal regarding tourism then it definately needs to replace most of its fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> A lot of you are so excited about Rouhani's shopping spree. A few years of resisting sanctions, 3 years of negotiations, we close a lot of our facilities and in exchange...we earn the privilege of giving western countries our money. That's what the rest of the Middle Eastern countries have been doing. Any of them breaking any new scientific ground lately?



No, no, no. You are again stereotyping here. Your old bad habit is getting worse, it seems. But so often is the case with people in third world countries. That they get worse, instead of getting better.

I am not a Rouhani supporter. For me he is as good and as bad as Ahmadinejad the same as Khatami and Rafsanjani as Mousavi. Do not stereotype. It won't dent me but it would show your own true level of competence in an argument.

As for your question, that is exactly what I asked, didn't you read? Do you even read?

Here is again, what I said above:

"German engineering (badesh ma to Iran-140esh mondim): http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160201-the-wwii-flying-wing-decades-ahead-of-its-time



> That aircraft – the Horten Ho 229 – might be a footnote in aviation history, but it was so far ahead of its time that its aerodynamic secrets are still not completely understood. In fact, there’s a chief scientist at Nasa still working to discover just how its creators managed to overcome the considerable aerodynamic challenges that should have made it unflyable.



In delvapasai ma bayad delvapasi konan keh chera yeh mellat zireh diktatori vahshatnak hitler dar hal jang ba kole donya mitonest chenin bazdehi dashteh basheh vali yek mellat digeh dar golestan osolgarayi natonest hata yeh havapimai malakhi dorost koneh. Havapima keh beh kenar, ekhtelas ro ekhtelas baad kardeh bood.

Long Live Airbus!"

Stop complaining why Iran is buying what it needs.

You have the right to complain *only* when you are upto the task. You are not upto the task right now.

Now you can go and do your delvapasi. The exact way I wrote it above. Not the fake way. Not the rentier way. But the way I prescribed above. This your cure.



mohsen said:


> میدونستین منشا فتوای شیر دادن به مردبزرگسال برای محرم شدن یه حدیث جعلی در منابع مشهور سنی نظیر صحیح بخاری و صحیح مسلم هست؟
> کتاب معتبرشون که این باشه، وای به احوال بقیشون
> 
> http://www.jamnews.ir/detail/News/628708
> 
> 
> خیلی به مخت فشار نیاردانشمند!
> فکر میکنی کدوم تفکرباعث شد ایران بالاترین نرخ رشد علم رو بدست بیاره؟
> تفکرات غرب زده هایی که تعریفشون از پیشرفت خرید به سبک کشورهای عربی و لخت کردن کون ...شون بود؟
> انتظار داشتی هواپیما رو هم آخوندا واسطون بسازن؟
> انتظار داری قرنها عقب افتادگی علمی یه کشور ظرف دو سه دهه جبران شه؟ دهه هایی که با تحریم و اغتشاشات تحمیل شده گذشت؟ دهه هایی که هشت سالش با جنگ با کل دنیا گذشت؟
> 
> فعلا که قدرت اول خاورمیانه هستیم ما بقیشم منتظر باش!
> long live Islamic Republic of Iran!
> 
> http://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1394/08/21/914512/افت-علمی-را-همه-می-بینند-غیر-از-وزارت-علوم



Shoma ham boro hamon negaran hadith jalit bash, nemikhad barayeh ma roshd elmi koni va havapima besazi.

Shoma hanoz yad nagerefti chetor sohbat koni. Shoma hanoz adab va sho'or yad nagarefti va hala mikhai roshd elmi koni baraye ma?

In @Madali masalan ahle sonnat hastesh. Vaghti to dari beh ketabayi on tohin mikoni, badesh entezar dari baghieh ba to cheh jor harf bezanan? Fekr mikoni ketabai khodemon por az kesafat-hai gonagon nist?

Tazeh, agar ham bana ro bar in begirim keh ketabhai ma bartar haz ketabhai ona hastan, mageh cheh soodi barayeh ma dareh? Az in bartari havapima mitonim dorost konim?

Boro hamon beh korosh fohsh bedeh, keh sath to va amsal to hamineh. Barayeh yeh mosht pool raant khodeton ro va khanevadaton ro hazerin befroshin. Tarikh o akherat keh bekenar.

Roshd elmitat nakhastim. Ageh gharar bood roshdi mikardi, ta alan kardeh boodi.



kollang said:


> Not true.
> 
> Please do a research about Abu Dhabi aiport with 20 milion passengers as capacity and Etihad airline.also Doha aiprot with 30 milions and Qatar airways.
> 
> For making a hub, four elements are needed:
> 
> 1- good location
> 
> 2-good airport
> 
> 3-good fleet
> 
> 4- good flight strategy
> 
> most people who use Qatar, Etihad or Emirates dont exit the transit hub airport.they arrive, stay for few hours and leave.Tehran's trade value is irrelevant.
> 
> As for IranAir and Tehran, Iran has plans to upgrade IKIA into 45 milion passengers capacity in 4 years( and 90 milions in long term) .acquiring 118 airbus planes is also a major part.IranAir will order even more in coming months.



Kollang joon, hamshahri ma hasti, kheili ham doset daram. Khodet ham midoni. Vali haghighat ineh keh in havapimaha barayeh in kharideh shodeh keh Iran aghab namoneh. Somalia va Afghanistan nasheh. Varna hub-shubi dar kar nist.

In havapimaha faghat kharjeh khodeshon ham dar biaran yallahst. Tazeh on Airline-hai keh dokhtarai javon mehmandar mizaran, damaneh kotah miposhonan-shon va red wine serve mikonan, daran zarar mikonan. Hala ma ba mehmandar 55 saaleh mohjabeh keh royeh damaghesh moo ham dareh va azash aab bekhai behet chap chap negah mikoneh, nemitonim keh dar sath international reghabat konim.

Tourism ham haminjori eh va hamin ghesasheh. Mardom miran haal konan. 95% tourist-ha mikhan beran beach, concert, club, koft marg. 5% baghieh hala shayad hamin bekhan beran yeh mozeh va yeh kharabeh.

In harfa, barayeh Iran noon va aab nemisheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


> And the award for the dumbest comeback ever goes to.....
> 
> XenooooooEnsi


Newton's Third Law: My comment was stupid in response to your lack of intelligence.

I hereby award you the Tokhmam Award.


----------



## Mentee

hello Turks, hello Iranians waz up bro @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Mentee said:


> waz up bro


All fine ,Tnx bro . and hows life treating you brother ?

sorry for asking ,but i have a feeling i know you from somewhere . is that true ? or i'm mistaken ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

yes you know me. we first met in december 2015 on pdf but if tell you......... they will kill me again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Newton's Third Law: My comment was stupid in response to your lack of intelligence.
> 
> I hereby award you the Tokhmam Award.


You suck , bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Mentee said:


> yes you know me. we first met in december 2015 on pdf but if tell you......... they will kill me again


Anyway i hope life's going good for ya bro . nice to meet you (again ! ) 



kollang said:


> You suck , bro.


I have to deal with too many retards on a daily basis , i seriously can't deal with this one too 

che kahabara mashti ? daneshgah khosh migzare ? mibinam ke bargashti tou gorouh telegram 

emtehana tamoom ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Mentee said:


> yes you know me. we first met in december 2015 on pdf but if tell you......... they will kill me again



You should really land that plane at nearest airport. You look very tired. You need to get some sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

kollang said:


> You suck , bro.


He started it.


----------



## Mentee

@haman, biradar you are one of the reasons (members) i joined pdf. you have a golden heart mate . even after continous insults from some Pak members you always vigorously supports the bilateral relations between.......with your kind words stay blessed



Daneshmand said:


> You should really land that plane at nearest airport. You look very tired. You need to get some sleep.


how are you sir, salam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Mentee said:


> @haman, biradar you are one of the reasons (members) i joined pdf. you have a golden heart mate . even after continous insults from some Pak members you always vigorously supports the bilateral relations between.......with your kind words stay blessed
> 
> 
> how are you sir, salam



Salam, khobi?

And @haman10 is a gentleman. A class of his own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> Javid Shah.








You should use this as your avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> View attachment 291495
> 
> You should use this as your avatar



A Persian King? As avatar of him? Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

Daneshmand said:


> Salam, khobi?
> 
> And @haman10 is a gentleman. A class of his own.



no doubt sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kollang said:


> You suck , bro.





XenoEnsi-14 said:


> He started it.



That's nasty..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's nasty..


Youuu _Pervert_!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Mentee said:


> hello Turks, hello Iranians waz up bro @haman10



I don't know why Turks are active in Iranian Chill Thread ... I mean if any Iranian goes in their section , they will attack him like ants ....


----------



## SALMAN F

Daneshmand said:


> A Persian King? As avatar of him? Seriously?


He said Javid shah and he is interested in learning farsi he is tazi pars-parasat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Chevil said:


> I don't know why Turks are active in Iranian Chill Thread ... I mean if any Iranian goes in their section , they will attack him like ants ....



bro you folks should come to terms with each other and lead the ME Region.........thats all i can say


----------



## Chevil

Mentee said:


> bro you folks should come to terms with each other and lead the ME Region.........thats all i can say



thy are arrogance , we really hate arrogance people ....


----------



## Mentee

Chevil said:


> thy are arrogance , we really hate arrogance people ....



so what biradar---- everyone is! even i and you. its a human instinct--------


----------



## haman10

Mentee said:


> @haman, biradar you are one of the reasons (members) i joined pdf. you have a golden heart mate . even after continous insults from some Pak members you always vigorously supports the bilateral relations between.......with your kind words stay blessed
> 
> 
> how are you sir, salam


thats very kind of you to say brother . of course i support bilateral relations with our countries .

No matter what any Iranian here says ,Pakistan will always have a place in our hearts and it will not get affected by stupid words spewed by anyone .

just some days ago we hosted PM sharif and Pakistan's CAS . we are bound for a great future and sectarianism is not gonna stop us .

long live and prosper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> Anyway i hope life's going good for ya bro . nice to meet you (again ! )
> 
> 
> I have to deal with too many retards on a daily basis , i seriously can't deal with this one too
> 
> che kahabara mashti ? daneshgah khosh migzare ? mibinam ke bargashti tou gorouh telegram
> 
> emtehana tamoom ?


Take it easy bro, God created middle finger for a reason.

Hey bad nemigzare, shokr, are be kheiro khoshi tamum shod.to khubi kako?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

haman10 said:


> thats very kind of you to say brother . of course i support bilateral relations with our countries .
> 
> No matter what any Iranian here says ,Pakistan will always have a place in our hearts and it will not get affected by stupid words spewed by anyone .
> 
> just some days ago we hosted PM sharif and Pakistan's CAS . we are bound for a great future and sectarianism is not gonna stop us .
> 
> long live and prosper



pm sharif is not that sharif its becoz of our armed forces he visited.......... by the way no one here will let any zombie to create any serious rift between---------- apart from sects, Iranians and Turks are literally our kith and kin. Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> are be kheiro khoshi tamum shod


alhamdulelah .

man dars Amaar oftadam    

officially my first one in 5 years  @Daneshmand @ResurgentIran 

riazi hata tooye term 9-10 ham velemoon nemikone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> alhamdulelah .
> 
> man dars Amaar oftadam
> 
> officially my first one in 5 years  @Daneshmand @ResurgentIran
> 
> riazi hata tooye term 9-10 ham velemoon nemikone



Baba, inja @kollang pas barayeh Chieh?  Hameh torka inja azash riazi khondan, va ghabol shodan. Badesh to oftadi. Vaay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Mentee said:


> hello Turks, hello Iranians waz up bro @haman10


Hi bro. 



Chevil said:


> I don't know why Turks are active in Iranian Chill Thread ... I mean if any Iranian goes in their section , they will attack him like ants ....


The point is Turks who are active in Iranian section won't attack...but like i said earlier.....we have many aggressive members.



Chevil said:


> thy are arrogance , we really hate arrogance people ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

Sinan said:


> The point is Turks who are active in Iranian section won't attack...but like i said earlier.....who have many aggressive members.



you see world as up side down ....


----------



## -SINAN-

Chevil said:


> you see world as up side down ....


May be i'm seeing straight but you are seeing it up side down. 

Editted: My earlier post, it should have been "we" not "who".


----------



## Mentee

and its a chill thead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Baba, inja @kollang pas barayeh Chieh?  Hameh torka inja azash riazi khondan, va ghabol shodan. Badesh to oftadi. Vaay.


vaghean ke rast migi 

@kollang 

pas een baradari be che dard ma mikhore ? hamash harf ?

yekami ehtemal be ma dars midadi pass shode boodim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

haman10 said:


> alhamdulelah .
> 
> man dars Amaar oftadam
> 
> officially my first one in 5 years  @Daneshmand @ResurgentIran
> 
> riazi hata tooye term 9-10 ham velemoon nemikone


Amar kheili mozakhrafe, behet hagh midam.lol 

Chassssshm, nokaretam man, to pv dar khedmatetam.

@Daneshmand agha kheili lotf dari.khkhkhkh i

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> Amar kheili mozakhrafe, behet hagh midam.lol
> 
> Chassssshm, nokaretam man, to pv dar khedmatetam.
> 
> @Daneshmand agha kheili lotf dari.khkhkhkh i



Shokhi bood baba. Mageh ma jorat darim beh mohandes Airbus A-380 bi-adabi konim. Aslan ma koja va A-380 koja.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Shoma ham boro hamon negaran hadith jalit bash, nemikhad barayeh ma roshd elmi koni va havapima besazi.
> 
> Shoma hanoz yad nagerefti chetor sohbat koni. Shoma hanoz adab va sho'or yad nagarefti va hala mikhai roshd elmi koni baraye ma?
> 
> In @Madali masalan ahle sonnat hastesh. Vaghti to dari beh ketabayi on tohin mikoni, badesh entezar dari baghieh ba to cheh jor harf bezanan? Fekr mikoni ketabai khodemon por az kesafat-hai gonagon nist?
> 
> Tazeh, agar ham bana ro bar in begirim keh ketabhai ma bartar haz ketabhai ona hastan, mageh cheh soodi barayeh ma dareh? Az in bartari havapima mitonim dorost konim?
> 
> Boro hamon beh korosh fohsh bedeh, keh sath to va amsal to hamineh. Barayeh yeh mosht pool raant khodeton ro va khanevadaton ro hazerin befroshin. Tarikh o akherat keh bekenar.
> 
> Roshd elmitat nakhastim. Ageh gharar bood roshdi mikardi, ta alan kardeh boodi.


من تصمیم ندارم واسه هیچکی لاپوشونی کنم، قرارم نیست با کتاب دینی هواپیما ساخته شه
تو همون کامنت قبلی هم جواب این استدلال مسخره "دین رو ول کن تا پیشرفت کنید" رو دادم
اتفاقا اونایی که واسه یه مشت پول همه کار میکنن هون ور آبی هایی هستن که حاضرا واسه دو زار درامد بیشتر به دشمن کشورشون هم خدمت کنن


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Amar kheili mozakhrafe, behet hagh midam.lol
> 
> Chassssshm, nokaretam man, to pv dar khedmatetam.
> 
> @Daneshmand agha kheili lotf dari.khkhkhkh i


mokhles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> That's indeed low....doesn't matter. They are filthy rich, they love and pour money to Turkey. That's all matters to me.
> 
> -------------------------------------------



I agree that it doesn't really matter. If a rich country can provide a quality airline service at a loss or low profit, why should I complain? I'm happy, I might use it. I'm happy China provides low labor for their products, I don't think we need to compete. If Turkish makes serials, and provides entertainment to others, we don't have to 100% take all their market share.

What I mean is that he don't need to do everything ourselves. Just choose what's most profitable for us. Let others do the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

kollang said:


> az un maghale haye ISI chntashun be darde tolid khordan? chantashun sarfe in shod ke javunaye mamlekat bahashun apply begiran va farar konan?


To your and many's surprise, a good share of them are getting into real stuff these days... A good rate is not 2/3 or half.. It is much lower but still is revolutionary for Iran... Due to some reasons I am so much into works being done supported by research papers... I will try to post tens of them in high tech thread soon... Believe me bro... A huge change is underway... It is soon to see our GDP to be doubled by the effect of these works but it is not far too... Commercial success of such researches and inventions requires a set of conditions to be met or it won't show up considerably... 

My personal forecast if ever asked is that in 10 years from now, we will have a quarter of non-oil exports as high tech stuff solely produced by private sector... in 20 years I see at least half of exports... These things don't just happen overnight... There are thousands of motivated young scientists working day and night to make that dream true to be another pioneer of 21th century. When I look at 5 years ago, I see a lot of things changed... let's hope future governments don't fail this scientific revolution if not ever helping them...

One reason I am so much optimistic about Iranian high tech future is because the supreme leader himself is after this, trying to make sure they receive what they need in all governments be it reformists or Osool garayan... My only regret is to finally see a man on top of Gov, that instead of wasting money on conferences and pointless events, pour even more money into these talented companies... They have the power to change Iran once and for all... ma kollan mellate javgiri hastim..yani be mahzi ke ye trend az high tech ha be vojoud biad...javoonaye dige ham jav migirateshoon va hey ekhtera mikonan!!



kollang said:


> To ke aghl to saret hast azash be kar bebar va mafhoum e ejare be sharte tamlik ro befahm! Boro motale'e kon ke airline haye dige chetori havapeyma mikharan.
> 
> Mashallah rajebe hame chi ham ke ezhar nazar mikoni.az tarikh begir ta eghtesad o havanavardi.to hameye mavaredam akharesh kam miyari.akhe pesar khub dar baraye chizi ezhar nazar kon ke savadesho dari.toyi ke migi tarikh darbareye kuroshe kabir tahrif shode, hagh nadari darbareye tarikh qable eslam o vatan parasti harf bezani.vaghti rajebe havanavardi ettela'at nadari, harf nazan, kasi nemige ke lali.
> 
> Tuye tavafoghe rasmi beyne Iran va Airbus, qeid shode ke 100 darsade pule kharide airbus ha tavasote finance khareji pardakht mishe, ye qerun ham pule beito almal sarf nemishe.vaghti havapeyma ha vared shod o azashun pul dar ovordim in sherkat hay khareji ba yek ta 4 darsad kolle pul ro tey 15 sal az IranAir migiran.kojaye in moshkel dare? In routin tarin nahveye kharid havapeyma mahsub mishe.kasi ke balakhune ro ejare nadade bash bayad qaedatan motavajeh beshe manzuramo.


baba gol be khodi nazanid dige...ma hame too ye team hastim... tohin nakonim be ham...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> I agree that it doesn't really matter. If a rich country can provide a quality airline service at a loss or low profit, why should I complain? I'm happy, I might use it. I'm happy China provides low labor for their products, I don't think we need to compete. If Turkish makes serials, and provides entertainment to others, we don't have to 100% take all their market share.
> 
> What I mean is that he don't need to do everything ourselves. Just choose what's most profitable for us. Let others do the rest.


Bro, do you know what would be better ?

Let's say Iran and Turkey specializes on different disciplines. Like we specialize on engine, you specialize on drive-train. We export you engine, you export us drive-train. We both export our cars to 3rd countries.

Or lets say Joint production, like you produce propulsion system of the missiles, we produce sensors, IR trackers, etc... Win win for both sides. Like what EU does....It would be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> No, no, no. You are again stereotyping here. Your old bad habit is getting worse, it seems. But so often is the case with people in third world countries. That they get worse, instead of getting better.
> 
> I am not a Rouhani supporter. For me he is as good and as bad as Ahmadinejad the same as Khatami and Rafsanjani as Mousavi. Do not stereotype. It won't dent me but it would show your own true level of competence in an argument.
> 
> As for your question, that is exactly what I asked, didn't you read? Do you even read?
> 
> Here is again, what I said above:
> 
> "German engineering (badesh ma to Iran-140esh mondim): http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160201-the-wwii-flying-wing-decades-ahead-of-its-time
> 
> 
> 
> In delvapasai ma bayad delvapasi konan keh chera yeh mellat zireh diktatori vahshatnak hitler dar hal jang ba kole donya mitonest chenin bazdehi dashteh basheh vali yek mellat digeh dar golestan osolgarayi natonest hata yeh havapimai malakhi dorost koneh. Havapima keh beh kenar, ekhtelas ro ekhtelas baad kardeh bood.
> 
> Long Live Airbus!"
> 
> Stop complaining why Iran is buying what it needs.
> 
> You have the right to complain *only* when you are upto the task. You are not upto the task right now.
> 
> Now you can go and do your delvapasi. The exact way I wrote it above. Not the fake way. Not the rentier way. But the way I prescribed above. This your cure.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoma ham boro hamon negaran hadith jalit bash, nemikhad barayeh ma roshd elmi koni va havapima besazi.
> 
> Shoma hanoz yad nagerefti chetor sohbat koni. Shoma hanoz adab va sho'or yad nagarefti va hala mikhai roshd elmi koni baraye ma?
> 
> In @Madali masalan ahle sonnat hastesh. Vaghti to dari beh ketabayi on tohin mikoni, badesh entezar dari baghieh ba to cheh jor harf bezanan? Fekr mikoni ketabai khodemon por az kesafat-hai gonagon nist?
> 
> Tazeh, agar ham bana ro bar in begirim keh ketabhai ma bartar haz ketabhai ona hastan, mageh cheh soodi barayeh ma dareh? Az in bartari havapima mitonim dorost konim?
> 
> Boro hamon beh korosh fohsh bedeh, keh sath to va amsal to hamineh. Barayeh yeh mosht pool raant khodeton ro va khanevadaton ro hazerin befroshin. Tarikh o akherat keh bekenar.
> 
> Roshd elmitat nakhastim. Ageh gharar bood roshdi mikardi, ta alan kardeh boodi.
> 
> 
> 
> Kollang joon, hamshahri ma hasti, kheili ham doset daram. Khodet ham midoni. Vali haghighat ineh keh in havapimaha barayeh in kharideh shodeh keh Iran aghab namoneh. Somalia va Afghanistan nasheh. Varna hub-shubi dar kar nist.
> 
> In havapimaha faghat kharjeh khodeshon ham dar biaran yallahst. Tazeh on Airline-hai keh dokhtarai javon mehmandar mizaran, damaneh kotah miposhonan-shon va red wine serve mikonan, daran zarar mikonan. Hala ma ba mehmandar 55 saaleh mohjabeh keh royeh damaghesh moo ham dareh va azash aab bekhai behet chap chap negah mikoneh, nemitonim keh dar sath international reghabat konim.
> 
> Tourism ham haminjori eh va hamin ghesasheh. Mardom miran haal konan. 95% tourist-ha mikhan beran beach, concert, club, koft marg. 5% baghieh hala shayad hamin bekhan beran yeh mozeh va yeh kharabeh.
> 
> In harfa, barayeh Iran noon va aab nemisheh.



I am going to combine my answer to also what you replied to @kollang. My issue is not Rouhani per se nor love for any particular president. It's mainly a lack of strategy. We can't resist certain things for several years and focus on an industry, then with the change of administrator, suddenly shift our strategy, and go on a shping spree and 20 years later, Mr @Daneshmand wonders, why aren't we like Germany in the 30s?

If you read my post, I said I think there needs to be a cultural shift.I don't think we necessarily disagree. If we need to be better at innovation and such, wouldn't you agree that something fundamentally needs to change.

Actually, I propose a new topic. What do you think needs to happen in our region for countries to be much more innovative?

p.s. I forgot, I was supposed to also address your reply to @kollang. We can be good at tourism, if we have a strategy. We don't need to replace Dubai or Turkey in the region, but fill a tourist gap. There are enough family Muslim tourists who would love a country that is Islamic by law.



Sinan said:


> Bro, do you know what would be better ?
> 
> Let's say Iran and Turkey specializes on different disciplines. Like we specialize on engine, you specialize on drive-train. We export you engine, you export us drive-train. We both export our cars to 3rd countries.
> 
> Or lets say Joint production, like you produce propulsion system of the missiles, we produce sensors, IR trackers, etc... Win win for both sides. Like what EU does....It would be good.



That's how it should be. Even if it is not official, it is should be done informally. If one country is spending millions on a project, the other country should work on something else, instead of the money overlapping on the research.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> Actually, I propose a new topic. What do you think needs to happen in our region for countries to be much more innovative?


Much investment have to be done in education, from primary school to universities....children should be encouraged to be creative.... and speaking for my country.....we don't need lessons like "Life of our prophet"...we need focus on science and technology....but i'm not optimist because of Erdoğan and his religion merchant friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Daneshmand said:


> Shokhi bood baba. Mageh ma jorat darim beh mohandes Airbus A-380 bi-adabi konim. Aslan ma koja va A-380 koja.


Narahat chie baba. Kodum bi adabi, man joz goli ke chizi nadidam azat, ham shahri .hala kojaye karaj mishestid?

@scythian500

Kasi ke be kuroshe kabir tohin mikone, ham timiye man nist.hala be in arabparast, adab yad midam.

Qabele tavajohe bazia ke signature kuroshe kabir daran. lol @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> Real face of Omar (left) according to historic books and the beautiful face of Omar in tv series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ اَوَّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَ آلِ مُحَمَّد
> (ص)
> 
> @Malik Alashter @SALMAN AL-FARSI


He wasnt just an ugly but also have he had the jahilyia in him and he transford it to islam every thing that's the terrorists do today because of his law bida'a like the Christians can build a church and many things that have nothing to do with islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> Bro, do you know what would be better ?
> 
> Let's say Iran and Turkey specializes on different disciplines. Like we specialize on engine, you specialize on drive-train. We export you engine, you export us drive-train. We both export our cars to 3rd countries.
> 
> Or lets say Joint production, like you produce propulsion system of the missiles, we produce sensors, IR trackers, etc... Win win for both sides. Like what EU does....It would be good.



There is no harm in having fantasies. You and I both know what is reality on the ground. Even if we disregard the issue of capabilities which we are discussing here which is the classic case of a blind helping a blind.



Madali said:


> I am going to combine my answer to also what you replied to @kollang. My issue is not Rouhani per se nor love for any particular president. It's mainly a lack of strategy. We can't resist certain things for several years and focus on an industry, then with the change of administrator, suddenly shift our strategy, and go on a shping spree and 20 years later, Mr @Daneshmand wonders, why aren't we like Germany in the 30s?
> 
> If you read my post, I said I think there needs to be a cultural shift.I don't think we necessarily disagree. If we need to be better at innovation and such, wouldn't you agree that something fundamentally needs to change.
> 
> Actually, I propose a new topic. What do you think needs to happen in our region for countries to be much more innovative?
> 
> p.s. I forgot, I was supposed to also address your reply to @kollang. We can be good at tourism, if we have a strategy. We don't need to replace Dubai or Turkey in the region, but fill a tourist gap. There are enough family Muslim tourists who would love a country that is Islamic by law.



I really do not know the answer. Maybe you should be kind and expand on what you mean by "cultural shift".

I was just on another random thread and this caught my eye: https://defence.pk/threads/report-abusive-ids-dps-and-signatures.406709/page-10#post-8129950

Why do you think he is saying that?

For I do not know how many decades, Iran has been focused on car industry to the point of no return. Any of those "innovations" of yours which you mentioned coming out of Iran? Oh, wait, we are going to "develop drive drain and Turks will develop engines". Delicious fantasies.

So maybe you should tell us what is the reason. Enlighten us. So "we" do not go on a shopping "spree", in future.



kollang said:


> Narahat chie baba. Kodum bi adabi, man joz goli ke chizi nadidam azat, ham shahri .hala kojaye karaj mishestid?
> [/USER]



Eh, mazerat mikham, man fek kardam ghazvin hastin. Beh har hal farghi nadareh, nazdikim va hamash Iraneh Koroshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

Sinan said:


> Bro, do you know what would be better ?
> 
> Let's say Iran and Turkey specializes on different disciplines. Like we specialize on engine, you specialize on drive-train. We export you engine, you export us drive-train. We both export our cars to 3rd countries.
> 
> Or lets say Joint production, like you produce propulsion system of the missiles, we produce sensors, IR trackers, etc... Win win for both sides. Like what EU does....It would be good.




Wonderful sight to see the two most coherent states with deep history of self rule in the Middle East able to share ideas for their common good. 

Think about France and Germany. Think about Europe and EU. I wrote this before. The Muslim world does not need another 500 million sheep herder, nothing wrong with sheep herding, but that is not what the Muslim world desperately lacks. What it lacks, at least, is a France which is very advanced in cutting edge science and development of indigenous technology to the point that it has a largely self sufficient military even on a limited budget regularly held back by greedy politicians and reluctant citizens. 

Let's take the Dassault nEUROn UCAV as an example. We can consider the EADS (Airbus marquee), European Space Agency (Ariane V) and take the ERASMUS (European Student Exchange programme, which is crucial, because today's budding and emerging student-researchers are tomorrow's principle investigators). 

The problem is both Turkey and Iran, the two principle protagonists of this play, are at best medium weight geopolitical players and Arabs, Kurds, Berbers, Afghans, Pakistanis, and others in the Muslim world are mere recipients of foreign technology. Even if you combine, Iran and Turkey are nowhere in size to European Union, to United States of America, China. 

The closest you can compare to is Russia or India, and Russia outmatches both of you combined in military and space technology primarily as it inherited much of Soviet legacy, whereas India's superior to you in some areas where none of you Iran or Turkey has any domestic counterpart (e.g. import reliant and derived Space programme, aircraft carrier programme, ballistic missiles, atomic weapons and nuclear reactors), but you lead in many civilian areas, and in some military areas too (e.g. longer range surface to air missile for Iran, domestically designed, better torpedo, better area denial system, better attack choppers, more armoured vehicles and tanks, more and better submarines, but nothing of strategic significance to deal the coup de grace on the enemy). 

Either you have to be extremely good in 'quality' like France, Germany or Japan, and then lead a pack of like minded partners, or you have to have extremely large size of population, area, resources and already a well diversified base of weapons to defend against foreign aggression (from either America or Russia, as hypothetical cases). Japan finds no such country to lead, it is now a protectorate of Americans. France and Germany lead unofficially the EU, the result is the Americans and the Brits, sometimes, huff and puff and create all sorts of refugee crises, manipulation of currencies and politics to their favour. 

If Iran and Turkey can work together in hypothetical situation, both of you will make more gains, than the sum of individual parts. 

For example, if Turkey alone = 800, and Iran alone = 800, then Turkey and Iran together would be more than 800+800, maybe, you will be around 2200 or 2500, when you stand shoulder to shoulder.

As an example, recently Russia intruded Turkish airspace and have placed heavy fighter jets Flankers in Syria. What can Turkey do alone if USA drops you? Nothing. You have no strategic weapons, this is where, Iran with its potential for going nuclear, vast array of ballistic missiles, long range and high altitude SAMs (if they work) can deal great blow to Russia ONLY IF both Iran and Turkey are on same page. Same way Iran can deal a blow to American Fifth Fleet in Bahrain if outbreak of conflict occurs and more, if Turkey and Iran is merged. Strategic depth enjoyed by Turks if Iran and Turkey merge would be much greater, and strategic depth enjoyed by Iranians would be much greater than what you enjoy now as Iranians and as Turks within your medium sized countries. Your people and your leadership need some visionaries with the right intent, which is the rare and perhaps hardest part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@Daneshmand

E e balam jan, etefaghan daneshgah beinol melal dars mikhunam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> E e balam jan, etefaghan daneshgah beinol melal dars mikhunam.



Cheh jor jayie? Rastesho bego ha. 

Ghazvinia aziatet keh nakardan?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> There is no harm in having fantasies. You and I both know what is reality on the ground. Even if we disregard the issue of capabilities which we are discussing here which is the classic case of a blind helping a blind.
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not know the answer. Maybe you should be kind and expand on what you mean by "cultural shift".
> 
> I was just on another random thread and this caught my eye: https://defence.pk/threads/report-abusive-ids-dps-and-signatures.406709/page-10#post-8129950
> 
> Why do you think he is saying that?
> 
> For I do not know how many decades, Iran has been focused on car industry to the point of no return. Any of those "innovations" of yours which you mentioned coming out of Iran? Oh, wait, we are going to "develop drive drain and Turks will develop engines". Delicious fantasies.
> 
> So maybe you should tell us what is the reason. Enlighten us. So "we" do not go on a shopping "spree", in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, mazerat mikham, man fek kardam ghazvin hastin. Beh har hal farghi nadareh, nazdikim va hamash Iraneh Koroshe.



I have some thoughts, and maybe I will share it in the future. But one thing is for sure, there..is..no..shortcut. If 5 years of hardship doesn't work, then we have to go for 10. We need to forget about easy solutions, forget about keys, forget about oil on every table, forge about baba naan daad, forget about sleeping and waking up next day and suddenly having a different mindset magically.

Let me tell you an anecdote. A few years ago, I was sitting with an older gentleman. He was one of those older mid aged guys who faulted everyone but himself. We went to talking about littering in Iran. He blamed the government. I told him, let's say the government is at fault, can't he teach his daughter (she was preteen) to not litter? Wouldn't that be enough to affect one person?

He wouldn't agree. He thought it was the responsibility of the government and he can't do anything.

That has to change. We need more and more people come out and tell us that we have to put in the effort ourselves.

One of the Iranian poster, I don't remember who, mentioned that I probably don't fly much. I do actually. My son isn't yet 1 year old and he has taken exactly 12 flights so far (int'l and domestic). So it is in my personal interest for flights to be renovated. But I am willing to travel 5 or 10 years more on shitty planes, if I believe that our guys are working hard on better understanding the aviation industry. Each of us has the responsibility to make it be known that we are willing to either put in the effort ourselves or, at least, bear the initial difficulties while progress is being made. If we don't, then we shouldn't complain about how we aren't advancing and we are jahan sevom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> I have some thoughts, and maybe I will share it in the future. But one thing is for sure, there..is..no..shortcut. If 5 years of hardship doesn't work, then we have to go for 10. We need to forget about easy solutions, forget about keys, forget about oil on every table, forge about baba naan daad, forget about sleeping and waking up next day and suddenly having a different mindset magically.
> 
> Let me tell you an anecdote. A few years ago, I was sitting with an older gentleman. He was one of those older mid aged guys who faulted everyone but himself. We went to talking about littering in Iran. He blamed the government. I told him, let's say the government is at fault, can't he teach his daughter (she was preteen) to not litter? Wouldn't that be enough to affect one person?
> 
> He wouldn't agree. He thought it was the responsibility of the government and he can't do anything.
> 
> That has to change. We need more and more people come out and tell us that we have to put in the effort ourselves.
> 
> One of the Iranian poster, I don't remember who, mentioned that I probably don't fly much. I do actually. My son isn't yet 1 year old and he has taken exactly 12 flights so far (int'l and domestic). So it is in my personal interest for flights to be renovated. But I am willing to travel 5 or 10 years more on shitty planes, if I believe that our guys are working hard on better understanding the aviation industry. Each of us has the responsibility to make it be known that we are willing to either put in the effort ourselves or, at least, bear the initial difficulties while progress is being made. If we don't, then we shouldn't complain about how we aren't advancing and we are jahan sevom.



I did not say this has to be in 5 years, neither I blamed the government. You should share your thoughts. Because the rest of what you said is cliche. The Iranian car industry is a prime example of a national effort. An extremely costly effort. The "Boxer" in "Animal Farm", put in alot of effort and used to say: every one should put in the effort.

I have been living long enough in advanced society to know and tell you that the people here, are putting no more effort than someone in jahan sevom. And yet, you still have to buy your planes and car technology from here among many other things. An American, French, German or British researcher goes out, has his fun, drinks, f**ks and then he or she comes out with solutions for problems. You then buy those solutions at exorbitant prices. Or alternatively he or she can also do the same during WWII under Hitler. "Effortlessly". He/she does not even break a sweat. 

The idea that the glorious future is just a few years away (if we put in alittle more effort), is getting old. It has become a cliche. It is better to leave it in a novel or a tragic late night TV show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

pts_m_h_2016 said:


> Wonderful sight to see the two most coherent states with deep history of self rule in the Middle East able to share ideas for their common good.
> 
> Think about France and Germany. Think about Europe and EU. I wrote this before. The Muslim world does not need another 500 million sheep herder, nothing wrong with sheep herding, but that is not what the Muslim world desperately lacks. What it lacks, at least, is a France which is very advanced in cutting edge science and development of indigenous technology to the point that it has a largely self sufficient military even on a limited budget regularly held back by greedy politicians and reluctant citizens.
> 
> Let's take the Dassault nEUROn UCAV as an example. We can consider the EADS (Airbus marquee), European Space Agency (Ariane V) and take the ERASMUS (European Student Exchange programme, which is crucial, because today's budding and emerging student-researchers are tomorrow's principle investigators).
> 
> The problem is both Turkey and Iran, the two principle protagonists of this play, are at best medium weight geopolitical players and Arabs, Kurds, Berbers, Afghans, Pakistanis, and others in the Muslim world are mere recipients of foreign technology. Even if you combine, Iran and Turkey are nowhere in size to European Union, to United States of America, China.
> 
> The closest you can compare to is Russia or India, and Russia outmatches both of you combined in military and space technology primarily as it inherited much of Soviet legacy, whereas India's superior to you in some areas where none of you Iran or Turkey has any domestic counterpart (e.g. import reliant and derived Space programme, aircraft carrier programme, ballistic missiles, atomic weapons and nuclear reactors), but you lead in many civilian areas, and in some military areas too (e.g. longer range surface to air missile for Iran, domestically designed, better torpedo, better area denial system, better attack choppers, more armoured vehicles and tanks, more and better submarines, but nothing of strategic significance to deal the coup de grace on the enemy).
> 
> Either you have to be extremely good in 'quality' like France, Germany or Japan, and then lead a pack of like minded partners, or you have to have extremely large size of population, area, resources and already a well diversified base of weapons to defend against foreign aggression (from either America or Russia, as hypothetical cases). Japan finds no such country to lead, it is now a protectorate of Americans. France and Germany lead unofficially the EU, the result is the Americans and the Brits, sometimes, huff and puff and create all sorts of refugee crises, manipulation of currencies and politics to their favour.
> 
> If Iran and Turkey can work together in hypothetical situation, both of you will make more gains, than the sum of individual parts.
> 
> For example, if Turkey alone = 800, and Iran alone = 800, then Turkey and Iran together would be more than 800+800, maybe, you will be around 2200 or 2500, when you stand shoulder to shoulder.
> 
> As an example, recently Russia intruded Turkish airspace and have placed heavy fighter jets Flankers in Syria. What can Turkey do alone if USA drops you? Nothing. You have no strategic weapons, this is where, Iran with its potential for going nuclear, vast array of ballistic missiles, long range and high altitude SAMs (if they work) can deal great blow to Russia ONLY IF both Iran and Turkey are on same page. Same way Iran can deal a blow to American Fifth Fleet in Bahrain if outbreak of conflict occurs and more, if Turkey and Iran is merged. Strategic depth enjoyed by Turks if Iran and Turkey merge would be much greater, and strategic depth enjoyed by Iranians would be much greater than what you enjoy now as Iranians and as Turks within your medium sized countries. Your people and your leadership need some visionaries with the right intent, which is the rare and perhaps hardest part.


Most of what you said is true hence severely unlikely... Iran and Turkey see each other as rivals... Mild rivals though... They never tighten the rivalry because they are neighbors with lots of connections and never merge as you proposed...

They are rivals for centuries... Iran don't see Arabs as rivalry as Turkey don't see them fit to be a rival... but Turkey and Iran due to many factors are fit to be rivals and benefit from this motivation....The only likely merge would be economy and only when both have +30k per capital.

btw, your smartly placing of French along side Germany is somehow fishy... France is not a quality nation in many techs... For example, all mechanics around the world knows that French Cars , being one of the veterans of the industry , still are lacking quality as it is expected from an industrial country. All mechanics name French cars as junks of Europe and I personally testify to that... Although, in some other industries France has quality products... Airbus is their best...
Don't get me wrong... But french were never good with building cars... This is not your industry... Germans have good cars... French has good cooks..We never heard of Germans being good cooks as you never been good at cars...
In a cooperation with Germany, France is gaining more... Germany, Japan and US are three industrial nations almost good at everything... But nations like Italy, France, UK are only good at some and bad at some...

Other than this you are right with you thoughts



Daneshmand said:


> I did not say this has to be in 5 years, neither I blamed the government. You should share your thoughts. Because the rest of what you said is cliche. The Iranian car industry is a prime example of a national effort. An extremely costly effort. The "Boxer" in "Animal Farm", put in alot of effort and used to say: every one should put in the effort.
> 
> I have been living long enough in advanced society to know and tell you that the people here, are putting no more effort than someone in jahan sevom. And yet, you still have to buy your planes and car technology from here among many other things. An American, French, German or British researcher goes out, has his fun, drinks, f**ks and then he or she comes out with solutions for problems. You then buy those solutions at exorbitant prices. Or alternatively he or she can also do the same during WWII under Hitler. "Effortlessly". He/she does not even break a sweat.
> 
> The idea that the glorious future is just a few years away (if we put in alittle more effort), is getting old. It has become a cliche. It is better to leave it in a novel or a tragic late night TV show.



The tougher efforts are because the system is only marginally fit for progress... Most developing nations are only caught in a closed loop repeating their hopelessness every day. Iran is a different story. There is a desire and motivation to wipe the dark stains of the system... In order for a system failure to be recognized as failure, one nation must get frustrated... Iranian nation gets frustrated everyday...This is why the speed of developments and revolutionary changes are fast in Iran comparing to most of nations...

I can assure you one thing.. I have been witnessing/living our nation for decades longer than you... I remember the system before revolution, early-after and now... Iranian "progress culture" was pretty much dead when I was born... Then the society tried a few methods to find a progress culture..She realizes that she needs a "progress culture". then the nation recognized that it has cultural problems in regard to getting the "Progress"... I can say, it is now at least 2 decades that both nation and leaders are aware of shortcomings and are trying hard to find a way to fix it... They have problems fixing the system because, They can not apply previously tested systems on Iranians people with very different background and culture..

In order for a nation to have progress culture in its veins (having researchers who know what to do and a system that supports them to the end), first you must have motivation... A desire to become an advanced nation... Then the desire to work harder to fill the gaps... Then enough educated people to understand progress literally in first place...

In another words, Nation X, lives a desperate hopeless life... Nation X recognizes her identity and motivation... There comes created a "Dream"... Nation X sees herself one of natural pioneers that must be pioneer again... Nation X finds herself in a failed system... Nation X tries to fix the system... Nation X needs more education to understand the system... Nation X works harder to fill the gaps... Nation X fixes all the holes in his system step by step... Nation X becomes successful (more productive while working less)

I can say incompetent Qajars, Mashrooteh, WW2 happenings, Reza shah, Toodeh, Enghelabe sefid, Mohammad Reza, Enghelabe bozorge mohammad reza, Islamic Revolution, 8 year war, sanctions, eslahat, 88 happenings, Rouhani office, barjam are all steps in which NATION X needed to find the dark spots of the system and fix it step by step...

We are slowly entering the magic school along side harry potters as newbies... Patience and hard work is needed... We soon will be graduates...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

* صادرات تجهیزات پزشکی به بیش از ۴۰ کشور دنیا درسی بزرگ برای صنعت خودروسازی، نفت و مخابرات / صادرات تجهیزات پزشکی به اروپا درسی بزرگ برای افرادی که فکر می‌کنند ایرانی‌ها بجز "آبگوشت بزباش" نمی‌توانند تولید کنند*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pts_m_h_2016

scythian500 said:


> Most of what you said is true hence severely unlikely... Iran and Turkey see each other as rivals... Mild rivals though... They never tighten the rivalry because they are neighbors with lots of connections and never merge as you proposed...
> 
> They are rivals for centuries... Iran don't see Arabs as rivalry as Turkey don't see them fit to be a rival... but Turkey and Iran due to many factors are fit to be rivals and benefit from this motivation....The only likely merge would be economy and only when both have +30k per capital.
> 
> btw, your smartly placing of French along side Germany is somehow fishy... France is not a quality nation in many techs... For example, all mechanics around the world knows that French Cars , being one of the veterans of the industry , still are lacking quality as it is expected from an industrial country. All mechanics name French cars as junks of Europe and I personally testify to that... Although, in some other industries France has quality products... Airbus is their best...
> Don't get me wrong... But french were never good with building cars... This is not your industry... Germans have good cars... French has good cooks..We never heard of Germans being good cooks as you never been good at cars...
> In a cooperation with Germany, France is gaining more... Germany, Japan and US are three industrial nations almost good at everything... But nations like Italy, France, UK are only good at some and bad at some...
> 
> Other than this you are right with you thoughts




Interesting perspective, thanks. For better or for worse, your rivalry with Turks is holding both of you back. As it stands, you get nothing out of this silly rivalry since you have not fought in maybe 100 years, I think. Both of your countries should patch up and develop further ties because otherwise you are too inconsequential in this world today, and will remain this way, in the changing world of tomorrow. Middle East remains attention of global powers for all the wrong reasons, and even if all of you leave Islam, you will not be spared by the Western powers because you are geopolitically active regions with oil, Israel and global choke points for maritime traffic. This makes it more important to both your countries to seek reconciliation and think big - settle your differences and work together. 


Actually, you are wrong. 

France, Germany, Italy, Spain, Belgium, Austria, all gain from the European Union. One country's strength is all the other country's strength. That being said, you misunderstand and have very poor knowledge of industrial technologies.

Say, automobiles. What are the best? 

No, it is not a regular Volkswagen or Renault that I call the best. To settle the debate since different people obviously have different tastes, let's ask: Which supercar goes the fastest? 

Answer: * BUGATTI VEYRON *












Consider the aviation market both civilian and military. Do you see a German or a Japanese fighter jet? French fighter jets Mirage-III, Mirage-V, Mirage-2000 and finally, Rafale already flying in multiple countries' military colours.

Do you know of any German space programme? Or a 'Germanic' space programme? No? France created and spearheaded the European space programme, too. 

Do you know who are the largest nuclear reactor exporting and manufacturing countries? Do you see Germany's name there? 

There is the high speed rail that created world record. TGV? 

Nuclear powered aircraft carrier? Does Germany or Japan have an equivalent? 

Both Germany and Japan are very powerful countries, and developed. They are not militarily quite as independent, and thus, technological development wise inhibited in growth. Your only valid example was the USA, yet like all countries, it does not succeed everywhere, two examples are they are lacking in great automobiles of high quality, and good public transportation with high speed rail, too. Culture, fashion, and cuisine - I give them a pass, new countries take time. 

More importantly, less developed minds and societies work the fields, plow the plains for crop and fodder. Agricultural societies usually fall here. 

Mid developed societies and minds think about carpentry, mechanical work, ironsmith, and other mid level jobs, this is what you see middle developed societies and civilizations think and achieve. Here we see less historically achieving societies like Sweden punch above their weight with very large number of engineering automobile, aviation, naval, and other manufacturing firms. These societies are middle of the road, they can do some modest complicated work, but not the most complicated ones. They follow other leader countries. 

High developed societies and minds think about scientific theories at the forefront of today's human thinking. Mathematics, Physics, Cosmology, Astronomy, Earth, Materials Science, Cognitive or Brain Sciences, and that, leads to many other fields and sectors of human endeavours that last many decades, maybe centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

kollang said:


> Narahat chie baba. Kodum bi adabi, man joz goli ke chizi nadidam azat, ham shahri .hala kojaye karaj mishestid?
> 
> @scythian500
> 
> Kasi ke be kuroshe kabir tohin mikone, ham timiye man nist.hala be in arabparast, adab yad midam.
> 
> Qabele tavajohe bazia ke signature kuroshe kabir daran. lol @haman10


Manam persian nistam vali ehteram b korush = ehterayb tarikh moshtarak irania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> I did not say this has to be in 5 years, neither I blamed the government. You should share your thoughts. Because the rest of what you said is cliche. The Iranian car industry is a prime example of a national effort. An extremely costly effort. The "Boxer" in "Animal Farm", put in alot of effort and used to say: every one should put in the effort.
> 
> I have been living long enough in advanced society to know and tell you that the people here, are putting no more effort than someone in jahan sevom. And yet, you still have to buy your planes and car technology from here among many other things. An American, French, German or British researcher goes out, has his fun, drinks, f**ks and then he or she comes out with solutions for problems. You then buy those solutions at exorbitant prices. Or alternatively he or she can also do the same during WWII under Hitler. "Effortlessly". He/she does not even break a sweat.
> 
> The idea that the glorious future is just a few years away (if we put in alittle more effort), is getting old. It has become a cliche. It is better to leave it in a novel or a tragic late night TV show.



I disagree. Most achievements by the west has been due to extra effort, not because they have better brains.

Everyone knows Germans work hard. I have worked with people from many different countries. Countries that are more successful in the world have populations that take work more seriously. It might be clichéd to say Germans are very organized and on time, but I have it through. Have a meeting with an Arab, Turk, or an Iranian, and the first 30 minutes and the last 30 minutes is just talking randomly. Talk to western businessman, and its business from start to finish.

All this matters. It matters that their 9 to 5 is actually 9 to 5, while our 9 to 5 is 9 to 10 breakfast, 12 to 1 lunch, a lot of personal calls, lots of walking around the office, lots of smoking/bathroom breaks, and so on.

It matters than in Iran there is no concept of internship. A student that has finished school expects a good paying job from day 1, anything less is an insult, and would rather stay home until that magical day arrives.

While I believe there are proactive actions to take to change this cultural perception, you somehow seem to think we are the way we are, they are the way they are (goes out, has fun, innovates, doesn't break a sweat). Here is where I strongly disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> Most of what you said is true hence severely unlikely... Iran and Turkey see each other as rivals... Mild rivals though... They never tighten the rivalry because they are neighbors with lots of connections and never merge as you proposed...
> 
> They are rivals for centuries... Iran don't see Arabs as rivalry as Turkey don't see them fit to be a rival... but Turkey and Iran due to many factors are fit to be rivals and benefit from this motivation....The only likely merge would be economy and only when both have +30k per capital.
> 
> btw, your smartly placing of French along side Germany is somehow fishy... France is not a quality nation in many techs...


We are rivals...though it's not a bad thing. We agreed on our border and didn't fight against each other* since 300 years*. That's an important thing IMO, since Europeans were onto each others throat 70 years ago.



Madali said:


> I disagree. Most achievements by the west has been due to extra effort, not because they have better brains.
> 
> Everyone knows Germans work hard. I have worked with people from many different countries. Countries that are more successful in the world have populations that take work more seriously. It might be clichéd to say Germans are very organized and on time, but I have it through. Have a meeting with an Arab, Turk, or an Iranian, and the first 30 minutes and the last 30 minutes is just talking randomly. Talk to western businessman, and its business from start to finish.
> 
> All this matters. It matters that their 9 to 5 is actually 9 to 5, while our 9 to 5 is 9 to 10 breakfast, 12 to 1 lunch, a lot of personal calls, lots of walking around the office, lots of smoking/bathroom breaks, and so on.
> 
> It matters than in Iran there is no concept of internship. A student that has finished school expects a good paying job from day 1, anything less is an insult, and would rather stay home until that magical day arrives.
> 
> While I believe there are proactive actions to take to change this cultural perception, you somehow seem to think we are the way we are, they are the way they are (goes out, has fun, innovates, doesn't break a sweat). Here is where I strongly disagree.


German hard working is a myth bro. They are very diciplined and organized when it comes to work but they are not hard workers. Infact they have the least working hours per worker in OECD countries.






Turkey has the longest weekly working hours (49.1) but we have too much holidays in a year.
https://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=ANHRS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> We are rivals...though it's not a bad thing. We agreed on our border and didn't fight against each other* since 300 years*. That's an important thing IMO, since Europeans were onto each others throat 70 years ago.
> 
> 
> German hard working is a myth bro. They are very diciplined and organized when it comes to work but they are not hard workers. Infact they have the least working hours per worker in OECD countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has the longest weekly working hours (49.1) but we have too much holidays in a year.
> https://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=ANHRS



It's not about working hours, its about how productive you are in those working hours. A 5 hour work time where those 5 hours are utilized effectively is better than 10 hours working time were only 3 hours of that is used well.

You will know more than me but I have seen some of how my Turkish colleagues work. They have a very relaxed attitude towards work. My experience is though very minor so I can't speak with authority but I can say that my countrymen waste a lot of time when working. Meetings are a source of frustration for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Daneshmand said:


> Cheh jor jayie? Rastesho bego ha.
> 
> Ghazvinia aziatet keh nakardan?!


Chan bar to sabze meidan dar maraze khatar qarar gereftam .lol

Man reshtam barghe. Raziam. Dolatiye dige, moft bashe kooft bashe.lol


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> It's not about working hours, its about how productive you are in those working hours. A 5 hour work time where those 5 hours are utilized effectively is better than 10 hours working time were only 3 hours of that is used well.


Exactly like that.  It doesn't matter how long you work but how you efficiently work.

This my overwork time table is from 2009 when we worked very hard.





91.5 Overwork time in a month.We used to work 52 Hours per week add 23 hours of overwork for week it makes 75 Hours of work in a week !!!

2 Years ago boss said; "We are not gonna work afterhours, we are gonna give lunch break for 1 hour, we won't work in half day in Saturdays. Working too much, doesn't means we are working efficiently and producing much".... work time in a week dropped to 45 Hours. We are producing much more. 



Madali said:


> You will know more than me but I have seen some of how my Turkish colleagues work. They have a very relaxed attitude towards work. My experience is though very minor so I can't speak with authority but I can say that my countrymen waste a lot of time when working. Meetings are a source of frustration for me.


- Government workers have a very very relaxed attitude towards attitude towards work. It almost like they are doing nothing.
- Private sector workers is the exact opposite.

- Meetings with private sectors happens to be efficient, everybody says what's in their minds, conclusions drawn from the meeting, everybody leaves the meeting with the knowledge how to proceed in the project.
- Meeting with government officials just a waste of time. Hours of chatting, agreeing on subjects that could have been solved on the phone, how to proceed in the project not solved but left to our initiative. When we solve the problem with our initiative, later on government guys can say "Yeah, you solve it this way but let's solve it that way".... (Say, it on the first time fvcker) causing us to doing the same work over and over again.

I'm observing the same thing in defence industy...ANKA-A, ANKA-A+, ANKA-B, ANKA-S......because the government officials change the technical requirements over and over again, project drags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> Exactly like that.  It doesn't matter how long you work but how you efficiently work.
> 
> This my overwork time table is from 2009 when we worked very hard.
> View attachment 291582
> 
> 
> 91.5 Overwork time in a month.We used to work 52 Hours per week add 23 hours of overwork for week it makes 75 Hours of work in a week !!!
> 
> 2 Years ago boss said; "We are not gonna work afterhours, we are gonna give lunch break for 1 hour, we won't work in half day in Saturdays. Working too much, doesn't means we are working efficiently and producing much".... overwork time in a week droped to 45 Hours. We are producing much more.
> 
> 
> - Government workers have a very very relaxed attitude towards attitude towards work. It almost like they are doing nothing.
> - Private sector workers is the exact opposite.
> 
> - Meetings with private sectors happens to be efficient, everybody says what's in their minds, conclusions drawn from the meeting, everybody leaves the meeting with the knowledge how to proceed in the project.
> - Meeting with government officials just a waste of time. Hours of chatting, agreeing on subjects that could have been solved on the phone, how to proceed in the project not solved but left to our initiative. When we solve the problem with our initiative, later on government guys can say "Yeah, you solve it this way but let's solve it that way".... (Say, it on the first time fvcker) causing us to doing the same work over and over again.
> 
> I'm observing the same thing in defence industy...ANKA-A, ANKA-A+, ANKA-B, ANKA-S......because the government officials change the technical requirements over and over again, project drags.



I agree with most of what you said.

Also, I think you guys have am advantage of working with the west and private companies learning how to be more efficient from western companies.

Here is an interesting article I found about labor productivity,
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...ivity.aspx?pageID=238&nID=69609&NewsCatID=347

We have to work smart, not hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> ere is an interesting article I found about labor productivity,
> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tu...ivity.aspx?pageID=238&nID=69609&NewsCatID=347
> 
> We have to work smart, not hard.


Mining sector is a disaster.....The overall problem with the Turkey is not the regulations, in most sectors regulations derived from US&EU norms and might be even better than theirs (fire protection, earthquake regulations are far better than theirs). The problem is these norms should be enforced by government, but government looks the other way, when companies doesn't abide by the regulations. So, implementation of the norms/regulations in generally not working well in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sinan said:


> We are rivals...though it's not a bad thing. We agreed on our border and didn't fight against each other* since 300 years*. That's an important thing IMO, since Europeans were onto each others throat 70 years ago.
> 
> 
> German hard working is a myth bro. They are very diciplined and organized when it comes to work but they are not hard workers. Infact they have the least working hours per worker in OECD countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has the longest weekly working hours (49.1) but we have too much holidays in a year.
> https://stats.oecd.org/Index.aspx?DataSetCode=ANHRS


are you sure its correct they put Greece nearly at the top of the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> We are rivals...though it's not a bad thing. We agreed on our border and didn't fight against each other* since 300 years*. That's an important thing IMO, since Europeans were onto each others throat 70 years ago.



A historian once told me, it is the oldest border in the world at 376 years old (unchanged, un-colonized, no wars etc since). I do not know really, but if it is, then it should be made into a tourist attraction, specially with all things going on in middle east.



Madali said:


> I disagree. Most achievements by the west has been due to extra effort, not because they have better brains.
> 
> Everyone knows Germans work hard. I have worked with people from many different countries. Countries that are more successful in the world have populations that take work more seriously. It might be clichéd to say Germans are very organized and on time, but I have it through. Have a meeting with an Arab, Turk, or an Iranian, and the first 30 minutes and the last 30 minutes is just talking randomly. Talk to western businessman, and its business from start to finish.
> 
> All this matters. It matters that their 9 to 5 is actually 9 to 5, while our 9 to 5 is 9 to 10 breakfast, 12 to 1 lunch, a lot of personal calls, lots of walking around the office, lots of smoking/bathroom breaks, and so on.
> 
> It matters than in Iran there is no concept of internship. A student that has finished school expects a good paying job from day 1, anything less is an insult, and would rather stay home until that magical day arrives.
> 
> While I believe there are proactive actions to take to change this cultural perception, you somehow seem to think we are the way we are, they are the way they are (goes out, has fun, innovates, doesn't break a sweat). Here is where I strongly disagree.



I do not know. Maybe the Germans do not talk when in Arab lands, since there is no cultural mutuality over which to talk. Or maybe because Germans are really the way they are as your experience living in Germany says. I can only say what I see. What I see is, North Americans also "waste" time, they also talk endlessly about hockey or football (even in the workplace). They also get late. They also like to cut corners.

I am not by any means, letting down the importance of hard work. Specially in repetitive works, the manual work and the bureaucratic work (accounting etc) productivity per hour is very important. But you are wrong about productivity per hour playing a role in innovation. I simply do not see that, in North America at least.

Long time ago, Canada wanted to create a nuclear industry for itself. But US prohibited Canada from having enrichment and Canada did not want to be dependent for fuel on outside sources as Canada itself has a large reserve of uranium. The Canadians also loved to take vacation, talk about hockey the whole day, go ice-skating, drink beer over a barbecue and get late and blame the weather and public transport/traffic/"car trouble".

But all this, did not mean Canada would not have a nuclear industry. In fact Canada designed and builds one of the safest and most sophisticated power reactors in the world with one big advantage, their fuel do not need enrichment. Well technically, they can be fueled anything from waste to weapon fuel to natural uranium to plutonium mix. And Canada did this, with very minimal budget, inventing many technologies needed for the task. The beer rounds never stopped though. Hockey went on as well.

By the way, Germans are really fun, they love to go nude and walk around pretending they are wearing clothes . And they also love to drink beer.

Maybe we should start drinking beer. I don't know. You are talking cliche, and I am not interested anymore in this topic, specially since ma darim beh oropa daru va tajhizat pezeshki sader ham mikonim (beshkaneh in dast bi-namak keh daroye oropa ro ta'min mikoneh va khodesh tahrim daro misheh ).



kollang said:


> Chan bar to sabze meidan dar maraze khatar qarar gereftam .lol
> 
> Man reshtam barghe. Raziam. Dolatiye dige, moft bashe kooft bashe.lol


Zamani keh ma onja bodim sabze meidan jaye motaada bood. Beh tor koli ghazvinia adamaye badi nistan, yeh kam torkan digeh, lol.

Omidvaram moafagh bashi. Vaghean ghadr in daneshgahai moft dolati ro bedonin (Inam malom nist ta ki moft bemonan). To amrika shahrieh daneshgah kamar-shekaneh, makhsosan to reshtehai professional.


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> A historian once told me, it is the oldest border in the world at 376 years old (unchanged, un-colonized, no wars etc since). I do not know really, but if it is, then it should be made into a tourist attraction, specially with all things going on in middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know. Maybe the Germans do not talk when in Arab lands, since there is no cultural mutuality over which to talk. Or maybe because Germans are really the way they are as your experience living in Germany says. I can only say what I see. What I see is, North Americans also "waste" time, they also talk endlessly about hockey or football (even in the workplace). They also get late. They also like to cut corners.
> 
> I am not by any means, letting down the importance of hard work. Specially in repetitive works, the manual work and the bureaucratic work (accounting etc) productivity per hour is very important. But you are wrong about productivity per hour playing a role in innovation. I simply do not see that, in North America at least.
> 
> Long time ago, Canada wanted to create a nuclear industry for itself. But US prohibited Canada from having enrichment and Canada did not want to be dependent for fuel on outside sources as Canada itself has a large reserve of uranium. The Canadians also loved to take vacation, talk about hockey the whole day, go ice-skating, drink beer over a barbecue and get late and blame the weather and public transport/traffic/"car trouble".
> 
> But all this, did not mean Canada would not have a nuclear industry. In fact Canada designed and builds one of the safest and most sophisticated power reactors in the world with one big advantage, their fuel do not need enrichment. Well technically, they can be fueled anything from waste to weapon fuel to natural uranium to plutonium mix. And Canada did this, with very minimal budget, inventing many technologies needed for the task. The beer rounds never stopped though. Hockey went on as well.
> 
> By the way, Germans are really fun, they love to go nude and walk around pretending they are wearing clothes . And they also love to drink beer.
> 
> Maybe we should start drinking beer. I don't know. You are talking cliche, and I am not interested anymore in this topic, specially since ma darim beh oropa daru va tajhizat pezeshki sader ham mikonim (beshkaneh in dast bi-namak keh daroye oropa ro ta'min mikoneh va khodesh tahrim daro misheh ).
> 
> 
> Zamani keh ma onja bodim sabze meidan jaye motaada bood. Beh tor koli ghazvinia adamaye badi nistan, yeh kam torkan digeh, lol.
> 
> Omidvaram moafagh bashi. Vaghean ghadr in daneshgahai moft dolati ro bedonin (Inam malom nist ta ki moft bemonan). To amrika shahrieh daneshgah kamar-shekaneh, makhsosan to reshtehai professional.



I just noticed this article today.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...used-to-do-to-monitor-workplace-productivity/

_"In his early years at Microsoft, Gates — once known for pulling all-nighters and crashing on his office floor — was apparently not a big fan of downtime, for himself or anyone else, he told interviewer Kristy Young.


"I worked weekends, I didn't really believe in vacations," Gates said. "I had to be a little careful not to try and apply my standards to how hard [others] worked. I knew everybody's licence plate so I could look out at the parking lot and see, you know, when people come in.""_

...
_
Allen, the Microsoft co-founder, described the early days of the company as a "high-stress environment," where Gates "drove others as hard as he drove himself." Allen referred to his former partner as a "taskmaster" who would "prowl" the parking lot on weekends to document who had arrived at work.


Not surprisingly, Gates' monitoring wasn't well-received.


"Bob Greenberg," Allen wrote, "a Harvard classmate of Bill's whom we'd hired, once put in 81 hours in four days, Monday through Thursday, to finish part of the Texas Instruments BASIC. When Bill touched base toward the end of Bob’s marathon, he asked him, 'What are you working on tomorrow?'


"Bob said, 'I was planning to take the day off.'


"And Bill said, 'Why would you want to do that?' He genuinely couldn’t understand it; he never seemed to need to recharge."_

_----_

But I guess, you think Westerns have special Brains, and companies like Microsoft became successful because people like Bill Gates just thought up a new idea between fucking and drinking beer.

I'm sorry, brother, but can you tell me exactly why you think there is a gap? Do you think its just that they have naturally better brains?

Anyway, I don't have the solution yet, you have lived in and worked in North America, so you know more than me, I will grant you that. 

Hopefully, my thoughts have some value, and i have made use of the posters here who disagree with me. Let's revisit this topic in the future. Thanks for taking the time to share your ideas.


----------



## -SINAN-

JEskandari said:


> are you sure its correct they put Greece nearly at the top of the list.


Hımmm...maybe most of them got fired, remaning ones are working hard to not get fired.....

 poor Gayreeks.  Wish we had some Greek members. 



Daneshmand said:


> A historian once told me, it is the oldest border in the world at 376 years old (unchanged, un-colonized, no wars etc since). I do not know really, but if it is, then it should be made into a tourist attraction, specially with all things going on in middle east.


Hımm, might be true.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


> I have to deal with too many retards on a daily basis , i seriously can't deal with this one too


Hey Genius what are you doing?


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> I'm sorry, brother, but can you tell me exactly why you think there is a gap? Do you think its just that they have naturally better brains?



I don't know. You brought into the discussion the need for innovation in Iran. Have you thought, maybe it is because of beer? Or is it the wine?

Hard Work. I am sure the Iranian culture is founded upon Japanese style hard work. Or no? really?

You said we need a "cultural shift". Let's see how many microsofts and googles you will make after this "cultural revolution" (by the way, we already had a cultural revolution).

Continue singing the old mantras and cliches, without stopping for a moment to reflect over realities that our universities have failed or that a change of course is necessary. And then go on chastising those who buy a few planes and buy a few engine technologies, by producing ridiculous TV shows telling mardom keh Iran dareh niaze daroyi oropa ro ta'amin mikoneh va chizi namondeh keh Iran beh gholehai elmi jahan bereseh.

All because of hard work (morning at micosoft, and a second job at google in the evening): http://shafaf.ir/fa/news/348158/داشتن-چند-شغل-چه-تاثیری-در-زندگی-خانوادگی-می-گذارد

By the way, I did not know that Gates is actually a scientist or even a researcher. I knew he was a superb coder and an excellent hardworking businessman who could hire talents and make deals in the market, but it is good you taught us all here, he was actually a scientist.

Did you know that Alexander Fleming discovered penicillin because his lab was messy (he just couldn't bring himself to do the extra work cleaning it) and that he had gone on a long, long vacation, leaving a messy lab behind, coming back to an even messier lab?

Did you know that Rosalind Franklin whose work in crystallography caused the discovery of DNA was also a party girl?

I don't know. What I see with my own eyes here and can tell you for real, is discoveries and inventions are happening between fucking and drinking beer on university campuses. More beer though, than fucking. Every day. Without fail.

Badesh ma to 140esh mondim, halam Rouhani va Zarif ro moghaser midonim.

Khoda kheiret bedeh, baba. Grab a cold beer and leave Zarif and Rouhani, do what they can, just like other presidents had done in their time.

And it is not me who discovered the relationship between being happy and progress, by the way. This is what, a great Iranian polymath had said (he had never seen North American university campuses by the way):

می خوردن و شاد بودن آیین منست

فارغ بودن ز کفر و دین دین منست

گفتم به عروس دهر کابین تو چیست

گفتا دل خرم تو کابین منست

Now some try their best to make people's lives miserable, ta keh daramad raantishon kam nasheh. If alive today, Khayam would have been horrified (not at what is happening in North American universities, but at what is happening in Iran).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

My 4G in Tehran:








Average internet speed in the world:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

@like_a_boss salam dadash khubi? emaileto post mikoni? ye kari bahat daram. mokhles


----------



## like_a_boss

2800 said:


> @like_a_boss salam dadash khubi? emaileto post mikoni? ye kari bahat daram. mokhles


dadash bezar ye email jadid besazam behet midam ok?
khodet miduni dge inja yezare khatarie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

like_a_boss said:


> dadash bezar ye email jadid besazam behet midam ok?
> khodet miduni dge inja yezare khatarie


Ru cheshmam har jur rahati. bebakhshid zahmatet dadam

Man alan daram miram kuh, saat 5, 6 bad az zohr behet ye email midam. Ya Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

2800 said:


> Ru cheshmam har jur rahati. bebakhshid zahmatet dadam
> 
> Man alan daram miram kuh, saat 5, 6 bad az zohr behet ye email midam. Ya Ali


likeabossdefence@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

like_a_boss said:


> likeabossdefence@gmail.com


Haha che emaile bahali , saat 5, 6 asr behet email midam, felan ya Ali
------

In thread ro check konid dar bare Iranian hast:

https://defence.pk/threads/meet-the-first-muslim-woman-in-space.420706/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> My 4G in Tehran:
> 
> View attachment 291732
> 
> 
> 
> Average internet speed in the world:
> 
> View attachment 291743



What do you use? Iran cell or hamra aval?


----------



## Daneshmand

Dr. Michael Bailin demonstrates an awake endotracheal intubation at the Massachusetts General Hospital:






Dr. Walter Lewin, MIT professor, loved to take virginity away one class at a time:


----------



## Madali

دکتراحمدی‌نژاد هم چنین در پاسخ به سوال خبرنگار تسنیم، درباره توصیه‌اش به نامزدها گفت: نامزدی خوب است. نامزدها هم در دوره نامزدی همدیگر را دوست داشته باشند و هم پس از ازدواج همدیگر را دوست داشته باشند. در ادامه خبرنگار می گوید منظورش نامزدهای مجلس است که دکتر احمدی نژاد می گوید در این باره صحبت نمی کند اما متاسفانه این بخش در خبر مذکور درج نمی شود.

Hahaha, this is why I miss the Doctor.


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> My 4G in Tehran:
> 
> View attachment 291732
> 
> 
> 
> Average internet speed in the world:
> 
> View attachment 291743


internet speed depends on were you are , and that speed is country average , certainly your 4g speed is not the average speed in tehran


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> My 4G in Tehran:
> 
> View attachment 291732
> 
> 
> 
> Average internet speed in the world:
> 
> View attachment 291743


Hey, it is not the result. Post the real result. Still should be better than mine


----------



## -SINAN-




----------



## Serpentine

@Shahryar Hedayati Az mod ha khastam in kar ro bokonan, agar beshe bedune pak kardane account bashe khub mishe.



Sinan said:


> View attachment 291813



Isn't Turkcell offering 4G in Ankara?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Isn't Turkcell offering 4G in Ankara?


Nay.... 

In 1 April 2016, all of the companies will change to 4.5 G from 3 G and they have to provide %95 of the population according to agreement....we are waiting for that.

Our wise Sultan was saying "Let's wait a bit more and change into 5 G"...as he is a holy figure and understands from any subject..... Glad government didn't listen to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Nay....
> 
> In 1 April 2016, all of the companies will change to 4.5 G from 3 G and they have to provide %95 of the population according to agreement....we are waiting for that.
> 
> Our wise Sultan was saying "Let's wait a bit more and change into 5 G"...as he is a holy figure and understands from any subject..... Glad government didn't listen to him.



Irancell is Iran's second largest mobile operator which is 49% owned by South Africa's MTN group. First Turkcell was supposed to be the shareholder, but they lost the bid to MTN. it's been offering 4G for more than a year. If it was Turkcell as the shareholder, we wouldn't have 4G right now I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Irancell is Iran's second largest mobile operator which is 49% owned by South Africa's MTN group. First Turkcell was supposed to be the shareholder, but they lost the bid to MTN. it's been offering 4G for more than a year. If it was Turkcell as the shareholder, we wouldn't have 4G right now I guess.




No, mate those decisions are not made by cell operators but by the Ministry of communication. There was a confusion at the time like "Should we go on with 4 G, 4.5 G or 5 G".... 

And i want to say....telecommunication, banking, energy, mining....these 4 sectors shouldn't be left in the hands of foreigners IMO....Mining is strategic, others are making easy money. Foreigners shouldn't be allowed to have the cream top of the cake.

Like in Iraq, before this ISIS thingy we were in construction business, selling machines, food other stuff....kind of helping Iraq to develop...but Westeners are in the telecommunication, banking, energy sectors....while we were doing the hard work, they were eating the cream top.

@Malik Alashter

Now we are doing construction business mainly with KRG.
Selda Gümüşdoğrayan Mimarlık&Proje
M. Turhan KAYASÜ Mimarlık-Danışmanlık, 300 Yataklı Duhok Acil Hastanesi

And many others.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wonder if we are going build stuff in Iran too...with the sanctions gone. @haman10 @Daneshmand do you know what standards are Iran using when building hospitals ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Madali said:


> What do you use? Iran cell or hamra aval?


I use irancell.



Sinan said:


> Hey, it is not the result. Post the real result. Still should be better than mine


Hmm... Here u are:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> I use irancell.
> 
> 
> Hmm... Here u are:
> View attachment 291848


Nice.  

3G is kind of slow.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> internet speed depends on were you are , and that speed is country average , certainly your 4g speed is not the average speed in tehran


بستگی به قدرت انتن دهی داره. من وقتی انتنم ۴ تا یا ۵ تاش پر هست راحت بالای ۱۰ مگابیت سرعت میگیرم. هر جای تهران که ۴ جی داشته باشه و انتن دهی هوب باشه این سرعت رو میگیرم. مسافرت هم که رفتم جاهایی که ۴ جی داره حدود ۲۰ مگابیت سرعت میگیرم


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> Nadir Shah's words come for Ottoman dynasty, i think. It would be stupid to insult Turkish people as he was a Turk. Afşar's are from Oghuz Turk's, Greyarrow sub-branch. T-12456 big bro is also from Afşar tribe.


his lying brother no where in history such thing were use for ottomans or turks they are just justfing their racisit with such claims they never bring proof for their words when they say this is a historical insult i ask several time to bring their source but none of then have brought it thus far he is just another racist liar ignore his lies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Maybe ...



You are not ignoring me anymore ? Nice.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> You are not ignoring me anymore ? Nice.



No

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> No


Well, i kind of missed your conversations. 






Nice ain't it.  (not talking about the woman.  )


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Well, i kind of missed your conversations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ain't it.  (not talking about the woman.  )


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


>


Come on dude, Single Crystal Nickel Based Superalloy Compressor Fan Blade.


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


>


He is just giving you a hint that you wont have the argument anymore that we dont produce turbines. 

Nah just joking, you are one of the few Iranians that i enjoy the conversations with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> He is just giving you a hint that you wont have the argument anymore that we dont produce turbines.
> 
> Nah just joking, you are one of the few Iranians that i enjoy the conversations with.


Yeah, you are joking,....because we are not still producing...seriously, bro. We are at the beginning. 

But a nice development..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Yeah, you are joking,....because we are not still producing...seriously, bro. We are at the beginning.
> 
> But a nice development..


I forgot the add ''soon'' to my sentence, well 'soon'' means maybe in 2020 but screw it as long as they come up with something decent.
Till then we dont produce a screw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

Serpentine said:


> @Shahryar Hedayati Az mod ha khastam in kar ro bokonan, agar beshe bedune pak kardane account bashe khub mishe.



اقا سرفراز باشی . خیلی نگران بودم 
خدا خیرت بده


----------



## Aramagedon

Hamin alan yehoyi:















Shahryar Hedayati said:


> اقا سرفراز باشی . خیلی نگران بودم
> خدا خیرت بده




من لوت میدم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Hamin alan yehoyi:
> 
> View attachment 291955
> 
> 
> View attachment 291956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من لوت میدم


Somebody is very happy with his internet connection speed.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sinan said:


> No, mate those decisions are not made by cell operators but by the Ministry of communication. There was a confusion at the time like "Should we go on with 4 G, 4.5 G or 5 G"....
> 
> And i want to say....telecommunication, banking, energy, mining....these 4 sectors shouldn't be left in the hands of foreigners IMO....Mining is strategic, others are making easy money. Foreigners shouldn't be allowed to have the cream top of the cake.
> 
> Like in Iraq, before this ISIS thingy we were in construction business, selling machines, food other stuff....kind of helping Iraq to develop...but Westeners are in the telecommunication, banking, energy sectors....while we were doing the hard work, they were eating the cream top.
> 
> @Malik Alashter
> 
> Now we are doing construction business mainly with KRG.
> Selda Gümüşdoğrayan Mimarlık&Proje
> M. Turhan KAYASÜ Mimarlık-Danışmanlık, 300 Yataklı Duhok Acil Hastanesi
> 
> And many others.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I wonder if we are going build stuff in Iran too...with the sanctions gone. @haman10 @Daneshmand do you know what standards are Iran using when building hospitals ?


Iraq is a mess unfortunately there is no 4G in Iraq it's all 3G.

Corruption is so high so there wont be 4G soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Somebody is very happy with his internet connection speed.


I have irancell 4G for 1.5 years and before that 3G. I'm not very happy because of that. However it is good that we have this 4G speed in Iran which is a record in the world.

@Sinan Does air get polluted in autumn and winter in Ankara?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> @Sinan Does air get polluted in autumn and winter in Ankara?


In winter If it's clouded and cold...and if no rain/snow for a week....it feels like kind of polluted. But after it rains/snows or when there are no clouds in the sky....it's clean.

My father says, when there was no natural-gas in Ankara when i was a small kid. In winters air would be polluted because boilers would run on fuel-oil or coal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> In winter If it's clouded and cold...and if no rain/snow for a week....it feels like kind of polluted. But after it rains/snows or when there are no clouds in the sky....it's clean.
> 
> My father says, when there was no natural-gas in Ankara when i was a small kid. In winters air would be polluted because boilers would run on fuel-oil or coal.


In Tehran in autumn and winter if it doesn't rain or snow for 3 days it get polluted. However not as much as some east Asian and Chinese cities.

Tehran was a clean city before but since 1990's due to millions cars it get polluted in autumn and winter. Sometimes my eyes start burning...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> In Tehran if it doesn't rain or snow it get so polluted. However not as much as some east Asian and Chinese cities.
> 
> Tehran too was a clean city but since 1990's due to millions cars it get polluted in autumn and winter. Sometimes my eyes start burning...



Hmm...sounds like your public transportation is not well developed.....ours sucks big time too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Hmm...sounds like your public transportation is not well developed.....ours sucks big time too.


I think Tehran's metro is good. Almost every part of Tehran has a metro station.






Also Tehran's brt lines help for less private cars in the streets.

But the problem is, there are mountains in north east west and south of Tehran therefore during cold seasons air ventilation is harder.

Search on Google 'Tehran's mountains and see the pictures. Tehran is surrounded by mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@XenoEnsi-14

How much is the 4G internet speed in the U.S?

My aunt lives in the U.S however she can't measure her real internet speed. She tells me it's around 5 megabits ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> @XenoEnsi-14
> 
> How much is the 4G internet speed in the U.S?


The cost or speed?


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> The cost or speed?


Speed

@XenoEnsi-14 Hey where are you? 

Are you measuring that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> Speed


I don't have a 4g cell phone but did a test: Download speed is 5.52 Mbps; Upload speed is 0.66 Mbps; Latency is 93 ms; and jitter is 7 ms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> @XenoEnsi-14 Hey where are you?


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


>


How much?

Do u live in the U.S?


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> How much?


http://www.uscellular.com/uscellular/plans/


2800 said:


> Do u live in the U.S?


Yep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> http://www.uscellular.com/uscellular/plans/
> 
> Yep.





XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I don't have a 4g cell phone but did a test: Download speed is 5.52 Mbps; Upload speed is 0.66 Mbps; Latency is 93 ms; and jitter is 7 ms.


Well thanks.

You Americans pay for all of PC, Xbox1, PS4, Nintendo, ios and android games but we Iranians play all of them for free.  

We use all of softwares for free. We crack them...

We download DVDs and TV serieses... We crack your paid satelite channels and share their codes for each other...

We use and watch everything for free. 

Everything is good when it's free especially when they're Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

2800 said:


> Well thanks.
> 
> You Americans pay for all of PC, Xbox1, PS4, Nintendo, ios and android games but we Iranians play all of them for free.
> 
> We use all of softwares for free. We crack them...


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> You Americans pay for all of PC, Xbox1, PS4, Nintendo, ios and android games but we Iranians play all of them for free.
> 
> We use all of softwares for free. We crack them...


I hardly ever play games that much. 



2800 said:


> We download DVDs and TV serials... We crack your paid satelite channels and share their codes for each other...
> 
> We use and watch everything for free.


Hackers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I hardly ever play games that much.
> 
> 
> Hackers


So you're an old man.

We always use every game and software for free. I remember since I was 8, I (and all of Iranians) use every game and software cracked.

We use cracked windows and mac os let alone rest of paid softwares.

Windows 10 was cracked by Iranians just 5 minutes after it officially published.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> So you're an old man.


I am not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Malik Alashter said:


> Iraq is a mess unfortunately there is no 4G in Iraq it's all 3G.
> 
> Corruption is so high so there wont be 4G soon.



What is it like to live in Iraq today (say for example in Baghdad)? Things always look worse in the media than what they could be in reality. The media (of all languages and political affiliation) show me that the Iraq of today is impossible to live in. That leads me to think that the Iraq of Nouri Pasha Al Saeed, and King Faisal the 1st may not last long. But there could be still a good side that the media isn't interested to show?

8 years ago, I recall being in JFK airport (New York) and there was an old Iraqi man who started a short conversation with me. He said that he lives in Jordan as Iraq to him was "uninhabitable". I just listened to him and nodded to avoid any political sensitive conversation in an airport. I also feel that Iraqis today have much more money than what they had between 1990 - 2003 (the boycott years). But this may not be the case for everybody.


----------



## Aramagedon

One thing that I was forgetting to say: we even export cracked softwares to the countries that don't have copy write law like Brazil and some other countries that I don't remember their names right now. An Iranian software company 'Gerdoo' is now billioner due to exporting cracked softwares to those countries.


XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I am not!


I was joking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

haman10 said:


> Manam persian nistam vali ehteram b korush = ehterayb tarikh moshtarak irania


Cyrus was half Kurdish.. is n't it?



haman10 said:


> Manam persian nistam vali ehteram b korush = ehterayb tarikh moshtarak irania


kourush was half Kurdish.. is n't it?


2800 said:


> I use irancell.
> 
> 
> Hmm... Here u are:
> View attachment 291848



I miss days where my dial up connection barely could load a only-text webpage... It was disaster and source of eternal curses to anything available...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Saudi Royal Family Gave $681M to Malaysian PM Who Banned Shia Islam | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

2800 said:


> I was joking.


I'm immortal


----------



## Aramagedon

@DesertFox97 

Can u see this picture?


----------



## The Sandman

2800 said:


> @DesertFox97
> 
> Can u see this picture?


nah still can't see it btw i have already seen them but if you're doing it for other members than use Imggur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

DesertFox97 said:


> nah still can't see it btw i have already seen them but if you're doing it for other members than use Imggur


It makes me wonder...


----------



## Azeri440

2800 said:


> So you're an old man.
> 
> We always use every game and software for free. I remember since I was 8, I (and all of Iranians) use every game and software cracked.
> 
> We use cracked windows and mac os let alone rest of paid softwares.
> 
> Windows 10 was cracked by Iranians just 5 minutes after it officially published.




or you can just upgrade for free......


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DesertFox97 said:


> nah still can't see it btw i have already seen them but if you're doing it for other members than use Imggur


That's a room, with furniture.


----------



## The Sandman

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> That's a room, with furniture.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DesertFox97 said:


>


The picture that @2800 posted.



DesertFox97 said:


> nah still can't see it btw i have already seen them but if you're doing it for other members than use Imggur









Can you see it now?


----------



## The Sandman

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> The picture that @2800 posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see it now?


lol no i think that link is blocked maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DesertFox97 said:


> lol no i think that link is blocked maybe








Same?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Same?


ah yea now got it btw this room looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DesertFox97 said:


> ah yea now got it btw this room looks cool


It's the Barin Ski resort in Iran.


----------



## The Sandman

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> It's the Barin Ski resort in Iran.


 it's such a cool place man @Ammara Chaudhry @Zibago fit jaga hai yr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

DesertFox97 said:


> it's such a cool place man @Ammara Chaudhry @Zibago fit jaga hai yr



This is sooooo cool. I want to visit it. Seriously!
Doesn't it seem very peaceful?

By the way, 1st time visiting this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

scythian500 said:


>


Don't tell Ultron, he will claim there is no peak oil.


----------



## mohsen

2800 said:


> Hamin alan yehoyi:
> View attachment 291956


You guys are living in stone age!
Shiraz 4G Irancell 60% antenna:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

@Sinan how things are going in north Kurdistan??


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> I have irancell 4G for 1.5 years and before that 3G. I'm not very happy because of that. However it is good that we have this 4G speed in Iran which is a record in the world.
> 
> @Sinan Does air get polluted in autumn and winter in Ankara?



Yeah, but you are using a local server. I have ADSL from the Tehran telecommunication company and its 2 MB. Downloading is fine, 200kb per sec. Visiting banking sites in Iran is super fast. But try using instagram, every image fakes a few seconds to come up, or downloading a clip from WhatsApp. A 600kb clip from WhatsApp should take me 3 seconds but takes much more. Instagram pics shouldn't be more than 50kb so it should be an instant but it isn't.

Called them last night and he told me to test aparat. I told him duh, that works fine because server is in Iran and he said, yeah, we can't do anything about external servers because the gateway put of Iran is slow for last month.

So, if you use normal browsing, or Instagram or so, is it super fast? Because if so, I'll order one today.


----------



## ashok321

@Madali 
Are the following statements true:

There is no house in Iran without a rice cooker.
Eggs are sold by weight.

I think they are correct.


----------



## Madali

ashok321 said:


> @Madali
> Are the following statements true:
> 
> There is no house in Iran without a rice cooker.
> Eggs are sold by weight.
> 
> I think they are correct.



Both are false. Most houses don't have rice cookers because moms look down at rice cookers. Iranians take rice cooking very seriously, and each family has their own method which they claim is the correct method. They won't shift that to a rice cooker and if they have guests and its done by rice cooker? Shame falls on the host. 

As a bachelor I used to have a rice cooker but after I got married it is down in the cabinet, gathering dust.

A lot of countries eat rice but Iranians generally take the most complex route in making a simple white rice.

And I haven't ever bought eggs by weight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Madali said:


> Both are false. Most houses don't have rice cookers because moms look down at rice cookers. Iranians take rice cooking very seriously, and each family has their own method which they claim is the correct method. They won't shift that to a rice cooker and if they have guests and its done by rice cooker? Shame falls on the host.
> 
> As a bachelor I used to have a rice cooker but after I got married it is down in the cabinet, gathering dust.
> 
> A lot of countries eat rice but Iranians generally take the most complex route in making a simple white rice.
> 
> And I haven't ever bought eggs by weight



Thanks


----------



## TheRafael00000

Iran is the ally of Russia. Both of you will fall. bye.


----------



## Madali

TheRafael00000 said:


> Iran is the ally of Russia. Both of you will fall. bye.



Bye.

---

22 Signs That The Global Economic Turmoil We Have Seen So Far In 2016 Is Just The BeginningThis

If one of the above was happening in Iran, BBC, CNN, and all major news media would be talking about in detail and predicting that our economy would soon collapse and we would to resort to eating the mullahs, or the mullahs resort to eating us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

TheRafael00000 said:


> Iran is the ally of Russia. Both of you will fall. bye.


Bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Sinan how things are going in north Kurdistan??



Beware of the content.
https://www.reddit.com/r/watchpkkdeaths






















In short, We don't run away from terrorists, we tear them apart where ever they might be.

And there is no place as "North Kurdistan"....it's Southeastern Turkey.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Beware of the content.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/watchpkkdeaths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, We don't run away from terrorists, we tear them apart where ever they might be.
> 
> And there is no place as "North Kurdistan"....it's Southeastern Turkey.


Surely not the answer he expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> Cyrus was half Kurdish.. is n't it?
> 
> 
> kourush was half Kurdish.. is n't it?
> 
> 
> I miss days where my dial up connection barely could load a only-text webpage... It was disaster and source of eternal curses to anything available...!!


I donno if he was. Thats not important though 
Cyrus was the king of Iran not a single ethnicity 



mohsen said:


> You guys are living in stone age!
> Shiraz 4G Irancell 25% antenna:


WTF 
That's crazy man. Holy shittt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> Beware of the content.
> reddit.com: over 18?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, We don't run away from terrorists, we tear them apart where ever they might be.
> 
> And there is no place as "North Kurdistan"....it's Southeastern Turkey.


But this what you call iranian lands like your donkey atatdog you get mad if some one say n Kurdistan but when you mentioned the iranian minority you dont want the iranian members get mad typical double standard and hypocrisy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> But this what you call iranian lands like your donkey atatdog you get mad if some one say n Kurdistan but when you mentioned the iranian minority you dont want the iranian members get mad typical double standard and hypocrisy


Call whatever you like...


----------



## Aramagedon

Madali said:


> Yeah, but you are using a local server. I have ADSL from the Tehran telecommunication company and its 2 MB. Downloading is fine, 200kb per sec. Visiting banking sites in Iran is super fast. But try using instagram, every image fakes a few seconds to come up, or downloading a clip from WhatsApp. A 600kb clip from WhatsApp should take me 3 seconds but takes much more. Instagram pics shouldn't be more than 50kb so it should be an instant but it isn't.
> 
> Called them last night and he told me to test aparat. I told him duh, that works fine because server is in Iran and he said, yeah, we can't do anything about external servers because the gateway put of Iran is slow for last month.
> 
> So, if you use normal browsing, or Instagram or so, is it super fast? Because if so, I'll order one today.


I suggest use asiatech [the best], shatel or parsonline instead of mokhaberat.

You can download and watch videos with speed of light. My parsonline and asiatech gives me 12 - 16 Mbps [asiatech is 24 Mbps nominal and Parsonline 16].

I have zero problem with watching videos on instagram or YouTube. However I use psiphon for watching and downloading youtube and despite using vpn my speed don't come below 10 Mbps.

You can also use irancell 4G.


mohsen said:


> You guys are living in stone age!
> Shiraz 4G Irancell 60% antenna:





haman10 said:


> I donno if he was. Thats not important though
> Cyrus was the king of Iran not a single ethnicity
> 
> WTF
> That's crazy man. Holy shittt


In Mazandaran (shomal) I could reach *29 Mpbs*, however I didn't take screenshot from it.

Btw it seems Shiraz has better internet connection than Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> @Sinan how things are going in north Kurdistan??


Troll


----------



## Serpentine

TheRafael00000 said:


> Iran is the ally of Russia. Both of you will fall. bye.



Bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

Amed SK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

@Sinan


----------



## -SINAN-

like_a_boss said:


> Amed SK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> @Sinan



Turkey is a democratic country, unless you resort to violence there is no limit to express yourself. As a citizen of Iran it might be a hard concept to get it....


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> Turkey is a democratic country, unless you resort to violence there is no limit to express yourself. As a citizen of Iran it might be a hard concept to get it....



only resort to violence..
*Turkey : Set Journalism Free*

its more looking like only some delusional citizens of turkey consider the reign of sultan erdogan
as having a democratic country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azeri440

Uhuhu said:


> only resort to violence..
> *Turkey : Set Journalism Free*
> 
> its more looking like only some delusional citizens of turkey consider the reign of sultan erdogan
> as having a democratic country.



Turkey is categorized as democracy with problems


----------



## Uhuhu

Azeri440 said:


> Turkey is categorized as democracy with problems


In this way noüadays every country and dictatorship can claim same. they all are democracy with problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeri440

Uhuhu said:


> In this way noüadays every country and dictatorship can claim same. they all are democracy with problems.



right

| Freedom House

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> only resort to violence..
> *Turkey : Set Journalism Free*
> 
> its more looking like only some delusional citizens of turkey consider the reign of sultan erdogan
> as having a democratic country.


----------



## xenon54 out

Uhuhu said:


> only resort to violence..
> *Turkey : Set Journalism Free*
> 
> its more looking like only some delusional citizens of turkey consider the reign of sultan erdogan
> as having a democratic country.


Look i find it quite hilarious how you Iranians always critisize the media freedom in Turkey while we have dosens of popular oppositional media despite the problems contrary to Iran where there is no media outside of state control.
There are less journalists arrested in Iran than in Turkey, same also goes for North Korea because there is noone to arrest, 0+0=0.
Btw, that most of those journalists are from pkk media is also another issue which needs to be considered.
But still the freedom of expression in Turkey is way better than Iran by a long shot can you deny this fact?

What i still dont get is you guys are fast in declaring Turkey a dictatorship (even thought AKP didnt have enough votes to form a goverment in the second last election) while you in Iran can choose only the candidates that your supreme leader allows but keep quiet about the way worse situation in Iran, thats hypocracy in a monumental size, dont throw stones when sitting in a glass house.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uhuhu

xenon54 said:


> Look i find it quite hilarious how you Iranians always critisize the media freedom in Turkey while we have dosens of popular oppositional media despite the problems contrary to Iran where there is no media outside of state control.
> There are less journalists arrested in Iran than in Turkey, same also goes for North Korea because there is noone to arrest, 0+0=0.
> Btw, that most of those journalists are from pkk media is also another issue which needs to be considered.
> But still the freedom of expression in Turkey is way better than Iran by a long shot can you deny this fact?
> 
> What i still dont get is you guys are fast in declaring Turkey a dictatorship (even thought AKP didnt have enough votes to form a goverment in the second last election) while you in Iran can choose only the candidates that your supreme leader allows but keep quiet about the way worse situation in Iran, thats hypocracy in a monumental size, dont throw stones when sitting in a glass house.



calm down.. we are not talking about iran, we are talking about turkey.
if you want to talk about iran, there are threads and other discussions in PDF which you can join and express your mind there. but right now its about turkey.
why it is really hard for turkish people and their butt lickers to understand such a simple issue? im wondering why you guys have a great talent of trolling, being clown and spaming?
rarely could see a rational and normal discussion from you guys. most of the time are trolling. Trying to divert the discussion and ...

Old and shabby excuses for those poor journalists. you exactly proved how fascists think . every one who is arrested is related to pkk in your mind. please present the speech to someone who doesnt know your situation.

hypocrites are people who in media and parties in turkey( except akp) blame erdogan and are suppressed by him and police while here try to deny it and support erdogan and its policy. call all of them pkk members!
unlike you i never denied problems in iran and i clearly criticize them. you can check my posts or ask iranians.

and i find it quite hilarious how turks clearly lie such as"
Turkey is a democratic country, unless you resort to violence there is no limit to express yourself" and received a proper answer that shows many journalists who are arrested because of Unimportant or small reasons and expressing themselves in that democratic country!

honestly i have not time to answer to idle trolls who spend all day here in iranian section. the only reason made me to respond your joke was attacking my nationality. please learn it when you have problem with someone dont attack the nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> but when you mentioned the iranian minority you dont want the iranian members get mad


You are loyal lol


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> Turkey is a democratic country, unless you resort to violence there is no limit to express yourself. As a citizen of Iran it might be a hard concept to get it....



We have protests in Iran. When protests happen in countries the western media likes, its a show of democracy & free speech. When it happens in Iran, it's the downfall of the country and a proof of how oppressed the people are.



xenon54 said:


> Look i find it quite hilarious how you Iranians always critisize the media freedom in Turkey while we have dosens of popular oppositional media despite the problems contrary to Iran where there is no media outside of state control.
> There are less journalists arrested in Iran than in Turkey, same also goes for North Korea because there is noone to arrest, 0+0=0.
> Btw, that most of those journalists are from pkk media is also another issue which needs to be considered.
> But still the freedom of expression in Turkey is way better than Iran by a long shot can you deny this fact?
> 
> What i still dont get is you guys are fast in declaring Turkey a dictatorship (even thought AKP didnt have enough votes to form a goverment in the second last election) while you in Iran can choose only the candidates that your supreme leader allows but keep quiet about the way worse situation in Iran, thats hypocracy in a monumental size, dont throw stones when sitting in a glass house.



You can defend Turkey without making incorrect assumptions about Iran.

You claim that there is no media outside of state control in Iran. That's true when it comes to TV, but when it comes to newspapers, magazines, online news sources, etc, they are not under state control. Of course, this doesn't mean that the state can't control them (take away their license for example), but I think that's sort of true in most countries.

Regards to comparison of freedom of speech, I think it is very difficult to quantify. For example, I think in certain aspects, you guys might be more free. I bet your country can easily criticize Islam, but we can't. On the other hand, we can (this might surprise it) very freely criticize the President, but your country has less ability. In terms of other politicians, I don't know how it is regarding Turkey, but in Iran it is fair game. However, in our country, the Supreme Leader is a red line. Newspapers won't criticize him.

Some restrictions on freedom of speech I agree with. For example, if any show or comment or article is found offensive by any ethnicity or religion, it is dealt with. I don't care if people criticize us for this, I don't support unrestricted freedom of expression.

In regards to the political structure in Iran, I agree it is unique, but it is not undemocratic. The Supreme Leader is chosen by the Assembly of Experts, who's members are chosen directly by the people. This group has the right to fire the Leader also. Therefore if the people are not happy with the way candidates are filtered, then they can vote for others. By the way, the Leader isn't involved directly with choosing the candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> We have protests in Iran. When protests happen in countries the western media likes, its a show of democracy & free speech. When it happens in Iran, it's the downfall of the country and a proof of how oppressed the people are.
> 
> 
> 
> You can defend Turkey without making incorrect assumptions about Iran.
> 
> You claim that there is no media outside of state control in Iran. That's true when it comes to TV, but when it comes to newspapers, magazines, online news sources, etc, they are not under state control. Of course, this doesn't mean that the state can't control them (take away their license for example), but I think that's sort of true in most countries.
> 
> Regards to comparison of freedom of speech, I think it is very difficult to quantify. For example, I think in certain aspects, you guys might be more free. I bet your country can easily criticize Islam, but we can't. On the other hand, we can (this might surprise it) very freely criticize the President, but your country has less ability. In terms of other politicians, I don't know how it is regarding Turkey, but in Iran it is fair game. However, in our country, the Supreme Leader is a red line. Newspapers won't criticize him.
> 
> Some restrictions on freedom of speech I agree with. For example, if any show or comment or article is found offensive by any ethnicity or religion, it is dealt with. I don't care if people criticize us for this, I don't support unrestricted freedom of expression.
> 
> In regards to the political structure in Iran, I agree it is unique, but it is not undemocratic. The Supreme Leader is chosen by the Assembly of Experts, who's members are chosen directly by the people. This group has the right to fire the Leader also. Therefore if the people are not happy with the way candidates are filtered, then they can vote for others. By the way, the Leader isn't involved directly with choosing the candidates.


I'm really not gonna discus these subjects.


----------



## Aramagedon

Turks think people are fool [like themselves] and they can fool people easily  


Turkey is a big prison. It's really bad situation in turkey


Turkish police will treat their citizens like animals if they try to talk against erdogan on internet or they try to use a vpn to launch Twitter. yet turks talk about human rights and freedom in their country 

Kurdish musician in Turkey sentenced to 10 years in prison for singing in Kurdish

Turkey arrests student for insulting Erdogan - Al Jazeera English


Freedom of speech and human rights in turkey [especially for kurds] is several times worse than a country like suadia 

'Human rights in turkey' is the last thing that we can accept in this world...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> Turks think people are fool [like themselves] and they can fool people easily
> 
> 
> Turkey is a big prison. It's really bad situation in turkey
> 
> 
> Turkish police will treat their citizens like animals if they try to talk against erdogan on internet or they try to use a vpn to launch Twitter. yet turks talk about human rights and freedom in their country
> 
> Kurdish musician in Turkey sentenced to 10 years in prison for singing in Kurdish
> 
> Turkey arrests student for insulting Erdogan - Al Jazeera English
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech and human rights in turkey [especially for kurds] is several times worse than a country like suadia
> 
> 'Human rights in turkey' is the last thing that we can accept in this world...


@2800 a friendly advice as a fellow Iranian . try not to loose your cool nothing is black or white . Turkey is a lot away from ideal, but they are also certainly a lot away from what you describe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> @2800 a friendly advice as a fellow Iranian . try not to loose your cool nothing is black or white . Turkey is a lot away from ideal, but they are also certainly a lot away from what you describe.


Well I will answer to your comment later. However human rights in turkey is very bad. Without considering thousands links about violation of human rights in turkey I can tell you from experience. Some of my friends have been to turkey recently... human rights is very very bad... It's even worse than Ottoman era... They treat protesters in the worst way of possible.....

Erdogan's hands are polluted with bloods of thousands Syrian, Middle easterns, Kurds and also Turkish citizens.


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> Who is he ?



A Singer from Turkey...kind of funny guy, we love him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Madali said:


> We have protests in Iran. When protests happen in countries the western media likes, its a show of democracy & free speech. When it happens in Iran, it's the downfall of the country and a proof of how oppressed the people are.
> 
> 
> 
> You can defend Turkey without making incorrect assumptions about Iran.
> 
> You claim that there is no media outside of state control in Iran. That's true when it comes to TV, but when it comes to newspapers, magazines, online news sources, etc, they are not under state control. Of course, this doesn't mean that the state can't control them (take away their license for example), but I think that's sort of true in most countries.
> 
> Regards to comparison of freedom of speech, I think it is very difficult to quantify. For example, I think in certain aspects, you guys might be more free. I bet your country can easily criticize Islam, but we can't. On the other hand, we can (this might surprise it) very freely criticize the President, but your country has less ability. In terms of other politicians, I don't know how it is regarding Turkey, but in Iran it is fair game. However, in our country, the Supreme Leader is a red line. Newspapers won't criticize him.
> 
> Some restrictions on freedom of speech I agree with. For example, if any show or comment or article is found offensive by any ethnicity or religion, it is dealt with. I don't care if people criticize us for this, I don't support unrestricted freedom of expression.
> 
> In regards to the political structure in Iran, I agree it is unique, but it is not undemocratic. The Supreme Leader is chosen by the Assembly of Experts, who's members are chosen directly by the people. This group has the right to fire the Leader also. Therefore if the people are not happy with the way candidates are filtered, then they can vote for others. By the way, the Leader isn't involved directly with choosing the candidates.


You are the first Iranian to talk openly about this, first of all thx for that but i have two point that i dont agre with you:
First, you cant tell me the news papers in Iran are free without censorship, thats hard to believe.
And secondly, Iranian political system might be complicated and unique but this doesnt make it democratic at all, in the end its always someone who decides about the candidates be it the Supreme leader or the President, democracy isnt only about the ability to vote but also the be able to candidate for President freely or found parties no matter if the goverment agrees with its goals and much more but lets not go too deep into details.


----------



## Madali

xenon54 said:


> You are the first Iranian to talk openly about this, first of all thx for that but i have two point that i dont agre with you:
> First, you cant tell me the news papers in Iran are free without censorship, thats hard to believe.
> And secondly, Iranian political system might be complicated and unique but this doesnt make it democratic at all, in the end its always someone who decides about the candidates be it the Supreme leader or the President, democracy isnt only about the ability to vote but also the be able to candidate for President freely or found parties no matter if the goverment agrees with its goals and much more but lets not go too deep into details.



1) I didn't say newspapers are 100% free to say whatever they said. I myself mentioned that there are certain restrictions (such as insulting the leader, making racist articles, having anti-islam commentary, etc). But I said we are probably free-er in certain things that people don't guess. One example I gave was criticizing the government & politicians (aside from Khameini or Khomeini). This is done a lot. I think in this we are probably (I'm guessing, I haven't done a media by media comparison) free-er than Turkey, in terms of criticizing the President. However, Turkey is probably more free in certain other aspects.

2) Let me use an example. We don't get to elect our doctors or judges or policeman, right? We don't get to personally vote on each law, right? We also don't get to vote on the decisions the leaders make, correct? Does that mean no country is democratic?

Of course not. Our votes don't directly affect every single decision. Our votes affect the big picture. We vote for a system. Iranians vote for 4 major positions,

1) President
2) Assembly of Experts
3) Parliament
4) City Council

Let's look at the fourth to have a better example. We don't get to directly vote for the Mayor of the city. The City Council chooses the Mayor. Is this undemocratic? No, I don't think so, because I and others choose the people that represent the city council who choose the mayor. If I don't like their choice, I will vote for others in the City Council.

It's the same thing in other aspects of the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

2800 said:


> In Mazandaran (shomal) I could reach *29 Mpbs*, however I didn't take screenshot from it.
> 
> Btw it seems Shiraz has better internet connection than Tehran.


I took it in the bus: *29.33Mbps*. so Mazandaranis are in stone age too! never mess with Shirazis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chevil

I don't know but I can't connect to 2g in my home ...


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> I took it in the bus: *29.33Mbps*. so Mazandaranis are in stone age too! never mess with Shirazis.


Wow your speed is transfixing

I want to live in Shiraz capital of Persian Empire 

محسن جان دمت گرم کاکو برق از سه فازم پرید

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> You are the first Iranian to talk openly about this, first of all thx for that but i have two point that i dont agre with you:
> First, you cant tell me the news papers in Iran are free without censorship, thats hard to believe.
> And secondly, Iranian political system might be complicated and unique but this doesn't make it democratic at all, in the end its always someone who decides about the candidates be it the Supreme leader or the President, democracy isnt only about the ability to vote but also the be able to candidate for President freely or found parties no matter if the government agrees with its goals and much more but lets not go too deep into details.


This shows you don't have a clue about Western democracies too... There are guardian councils in West too where certain type of people only can run for presidency... It is not like that IF somebody is against USA constitution or its VALUES can run for presidency... A person like this is not allowed to go for no voting positions... The same goes in Iran... All candidates must approve the main values and Iranian constitution before being eligible to run for any voting positions...

Iranian democracy is one of the best available, there are some holes need to be fixed though...

Somebody's talking about Freedom of Press and newspapers where his own country is the single biggest jail for media people... Don't you live in Turkey or you don't want to hear these news? The worst country for newspapers and other media is Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

scythian500 said:


> Somebody's talking about Freedom of Press and newspapers where his own country is the single biggest jail for media people... Don't you live in Turkey or you don't want to hear these news? The worst country for newspapers and other media is Turkey...


Thats a huge lie as expected from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

xenon54 said:


> Thats a huge lie as expected from you.


you are using our enemy propaganda against us ....


----------



## xenon54 out

Chevil said:


> you are using our enemy propaganda against us ....


You also use the same source when you come up with arguments against Turkey but have your own source when it comes to Iran?
Why such a double standart?


----------



## scythian500

xenon54 said:


> Thats a huge lie as expected from you.


YES, a big lie!! seriously!!
Are you allowed to google Turkey's position as *"the worst country for jailing journalists"*!!?
Turkey named as worst country for jailing journalists – again | Press | News | The Independent
Turkey Tops CPJ’s List of Jailing Journalists | Project on Middle East Democracy (POMED)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Anyways, I got more freedom than the both of you, sooo...


----------



## scythian500

Tavajoh dashte bashid ke tedade khodro ha dar in moddat dastekam 3 barabar shode



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Anyways, I got more freedom than the both of you, sooo...


You have the delusion of freedom... Like when your wallstreet rallies or other every year rallies and protests are responded with cruel force by your authorities 

Btw, it is true for White Americans while you ain't one of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

scythian500 said:


> Btw, it is true for White Americans while you ain't one of them...


Dude I am white, what are you talking about?


----------



## scythian500

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Dude I am white, what are you talking about?


of course you are! 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

حضور نخست وزیر یونان در پارک فناوری پردیس +عکس

ناگفته‌های اخطار به هواپیماهای آمریکایی در جریان بازداشت آمریکایی‌ها در خلیج‌فارس


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

scythian500 said:


> of course you are!


Whatever, you just went full retard comparing me to Indians.


----------



## warfareknow

LOL why is France considered to be yellow xD

Germany <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Whatever, you just went full retard comparing me to Indians.


Did i mention you as Indian?


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

scythian500 said:


> Did i mention you as Indian?





scythian500 said:


> of course you are!


Maybe next time you should read the caption under the picture.


----------



## Madali

Cherokee said:


> Apache RTR . Are Indian Bikes common in Iran ?



Not sure, to be honest. I'm not a bike guy, so I hope others here can help you better.


----------



## Daneshmand

Saudi Arabia exposed: Sex, drugs and booze in Islamic Kingdom | Latest News | Breaking UK News & World News Headlines | Daily Star

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

2800 said:


>



that's a nice place to talk for hours over tea... this socialist approves !!



2800 said:


>



whenever i see males wearing shorts as dress i feel like hitting their legs with a stick.

and also that global trend in the last twenty years of males wearing "sports type" and logo-carrying t-shirts is so yuck !!



Madali said:


> Hanging out with friends under the famous Isfahan bridge, Sio-Se-Pol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman plays the kamancheh, an Iranian bowed string instrumen, on Valiasr St.
> I don't know how much of these street playing young people do it for the money, or because they enjoy it. There used to be a group in Vali Asr, infront of Exir furniture shop (this girl might be in the same place) which was like a complete band, and they played well and dressed sharp.





Madali said:


> Relaxing on the bench



iranian ladies are freedom-loving despite the theocracy-promoting government.  

this is such a contrast with modern indian muslim females - majority of them... if you came to india and you could just see the muslims, you would think that you have arrived in talibaniya. 



scythian500 said:


>



males taking selfies and that too with a selfie stick... what has the world come to?? 



scythian500 said:


>



killing birds for sport - not nice.



Tiger Genie said:


> Nice pictures, certainly impressed. I hope Persian culture does not get lost completely subsumed by certain types of islamic influences.



there's no problem with true islam... the problem in india is that many muslims in india whose tableeghi jamaat movement is causing problems in the world now are those "muslims" who mixed islam with brahminical hinduism.

your post is reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

xenon54 said:


> Thats a huge lie as expected from you.


He speaks like he'd like to live in Namibia lol
Guys... Press isn't free anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

scythian500 said:


>



what is he doing??



scythian500 said:


>



are they jews??



2800 said:


>



is that outside tehran??

iran can really be a nice place for indian hindi film settings... all those switzerland and turkey scenes are over-done and boring.



2800 said:


>



again a nice place to talk for hours over tea.



scythian500 said:


>



@Zibago @django @Nilgiri @MaarKhoor - those look promising.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

jamahir said:


> what is he doing??
> 
> 
> 
> are they jews??
> 
> 
> 
> is that outside tehran??
> 
> iran can really be a nice place for indian hindi film settings... all those switzerland and turkey scenes are over-done and boring.
> 
> 
> 
> again a nice place to talk for hours over tea.
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @django @Nilgiri @MaarKhoor - those look promising.


I like the Tshirt with Iranian Map....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

MaarKhoor said:


> I like the Tshirt with Iranian Map....



i was talking about the black top. 



2800 said:


>



nice !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

یک تامل/
*اکونومیست: ایران ظرف یک دهه می تواند دبی را پشت سر گذارد*




اکونومیست نوشت: در پی برداشته شدن تحریم های بخش هواپیمایی، ایران هدفی فراتر از نوسازی ناوگان [هوایی] خود دارد.






شیفتگان صنعت هوانوردی، عاشق "ایران ایر” هستند. چند دهه تحریم موجب شده است هواپیمایی ایران یکی از قدیمی ترین ناوگان های جهان را داشته باشد که از هواپیماهایی همچون "بویینگ ٧۴٧ اس پی” که ٣٩ سال ازعمر آن می گذرد و به درد موزه می خورد، استفاده می کند؛ این هواپیما تنها نمونه باقیمانده از نوع خود است که هنوز پرواز می کند. "ایران ایر” و ١۵ شرکت هواپیمایی دیگر ایران که سه دهه بود نمی توانستند هواپیما های ساخت غرب خریداری کنند، عمر هواپیماهای قدیمی خود را با زد و بند در بازار سیاه و خرید هواپیما های دست دوم افزایش می دادند. نتیجه قابل پیش بینی است: ٣٧ سانحه هوایی در ایران از ابتدای این قرن [میلادی] و بیش از ٩٠٠ کشته.

در چنین فضای سنگینی، تهران میزبان "نشت هوانوردی کاپا” در ژانویه بود؛ این نخستین همایش بین المللی بود که پس از برداشته شدن تحریم ها، در این کشور برگزار می شد. عباس آخوندی، وزیر راه [و شهرسازی] ایران، در سخنرانی افتتاحیه این همایش از شرکت های خارجی همه کشور های جهان خواست در بازسازی بخش هوانوردی ایران همکاری کنند. ظرف چند روز، "ایرباس” خبر سفارش خرید ١١٨ هواپیمای جدید را از سوی "ایران ایر” اعلام کرد (قراردادی احتمالی که با پیشنهاد مطلوب هواپیما ساز اروپایی برای کمک به آموزش، نگه داری، ناوبری هوایی و تحول قانونی همراه بود). در این قرارداد تعهد تهیه ١٢ "ای ٣٨٠ اس” نیز گنجانده شده است؛ هواپیمای دو طبقه ای که تنها بزرگترین شرکت های هواپیمایی شبکه ای می توانند آن را پر کنند. "ایران ایر” همچنین با خرید ٢٠ هواپیمای توربو جت از "ای تی آر” (شرکت هواپیما سازی فرانسوی – ایتالیایی) موافقت کرد. "بویینگ” آمریکا هنوز هیچ سفارشی دریافت نکرده است؛ اما با توجه به ادعای ایران درباره نیاز این کشور به ۵٠٠ هواپیما در ١٠ سال آینده، هنوز فرصت بهره برداری برای این شرکت وجود دارد.






روند و سرعت برنامه ریزی [برای تحویل] هواپیما های "ایرباس” از حجم قراردادی که با این شرکت بسته شد، جالب تر است. اصغر فخریه کاشان، معاون وزیر راه، گفت هواپیما های سفارش داده شده به این شرکت تا سال ٢٠٢٢ میلادی، به طور کامل تحویل [ایران] داده می شود. اگر این خبر درست باشد، به این معنا است که "ایران ایر” اندازه ناوگان قابل بهره برداری خود را در کمتر از یک دهه به چهار برابر می رساند (تقریبا نیمی از هواپیما های این شرکت هم اکنون در انبار ها نگهداری می شوند). این تعهد از باز گرداندن هواپیماهای داخلی به ناوگان پروازی بسیار فراتر است. در این قرارداد نقشه راه بلند پروازانه ای نیز برای رقابت "ایران ایر” با شرکت های بزرگ هواپیمایی کشور های خلیج [فارس] که در این سال هایی که از دست رفت، در امارات متحده عربی و قطر توسعه یافتند، تنظیم شده است.

شاید خبر هایی برای مدیریت خود "ایران ایر” نیز در راه باشد. مدیریتی که می گوید می خواهد در کنار تمرکز بر نوسازی سامانه های خود، «برنامه های کنونی را» تا سه سال «ادامه دهد». مدیران دیگر شرکت های هواپیمایی ایران نیز به همین اندازه محتاط هستند و بر نیاز به آموزش دوباره خلبانان و مهندسان خود برای نسل جدید هواپیما ها تأکید دارند. "شرکت هواپیمایی آسمان” (بزرگترین اپراتور داخلی کشور) اجاره هواپیما و در اختیار گرفتن واحد های دست دوم را راه حلی عملی تر برای کوتاه مدت می داند. در اینجا نیز مشکلاتی وجود دارد: در ایران، هنوز چارچوب قانونی که از طریق آن شرکت های لیزینگ مالکیت دوباره هواپیما های آنها را به دست آورند، امتحان نشده است و دست کم یکی از تأمین کننده های مستقر در کشورهای خلیج [فارس] را به دوری از این بازار واداشته است.
*
زیر ساخت های فرودگاهی یکی دیگر از این دغدغه ها است. افزایش سریع مسافران به بالا رفتن فشار بر "فرودگاه بین المللی امام خمینی ” که کمتر از یک دهم ترافیک "فرودگاه بین المللی دبی” در آنجا انجام می شود، افزایش خواهد داد. محدودیت های شدید برای دریافت روادید باید کنار گذاشته شود. در فضای سیاسی، خطر بازگشت تحریم ها در صورتی که دولت احتمالاً متخاصم آمریکا، پس از انتخابات ریاست جمهوری امسال این کشور تعهدات خود در توافق هسته ای را نقض کند، ممکن است همه چیز را بر هم زند.*

با وجود این چالش ها، تمل کوتیل، رئیس "شرکت هواپیمایی ترکیه” (یکی دیگر از غول های منطقه) گفت *«اگر بخواهند»* ظرف یک دهه شمار مسافران در تهران ممکن است بیشتر از دبی شود. وی گفت برای برخی توقفگاه های بین قاره ای (برای نمونه، اروپا به آسیای جنوب شرق) *موقعیت جغرافیایی تهران بهتر از دبی است* و برخلاف دبی تهران جمعیت زیادی دارد. پس از سال ها تحریم که موجب شده است شرکت های هواپیمایی ایران به شدت از هزینه های خود بکاهند و برای مشکلات غیر متعارف خود، راه حل هایی خلاقانه بیابند، این شرکت ها نحیف شده اند. یا ابن وجود، حرکت جهشی به سوی تبدیل شدن به یکی از بزرگترین مراکز بین المللی جهان هدف بسیار بزرگی است و رئیس جمهوری ایران به دنبال آن است. "ایران ایر” و دیگر شرکت های هواپیمایی باید پیش از چنین جهشی، آمادگی کسب کنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL come on man, any idea ???

Look at this stuff. http://82.222.152.134/fotogaleri/video/050220161534067726473.mp4

Doing a 180 degree turn before the strike...if you have any idea about the missile can you say it here ?
Turkish Missile & Torpedo Programs | Page 163

@Arminkh You too, there is a huge discussion going in Turkish section..... we are curious and couldn't identify the missile...some guys say that was an attack drone but only attack drone we have in inventory is harpy which homes into radiation signal....because of that it can't be harpy too....

500 says; "_First strike is very interesting! 180 degree turn  never seen it done by a ground attack munition before. No idea what it can be. Probably even suicide attack drone. *I can tell what its not: its not JDAM or Paveway, not Popeye, not any ATGM I know.*_"

"_Harpy is guiding to radiation source only. 

I really dont know what to think. *SOM, SLAM, Popeye *are all heavy cruise missile not designed for sharp maneuvering. *Maverick and ATGMs* also not maneuver and simply fly directly to the target._ "

Any idea ?


----------



## Zibago

scythian500 said:


> Inside Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Iranian outside:


Mashallah ' ♥



touela said:


> I cannot stop thinking, both Iran and Pakistan are neighboring countries, but when you see iranian people and their cities, there is such a huuuuge difference... on some pics you initially think they might be from europa....


Multiple reasons the areas that makeup most of Pakistan had a low literacy and were underdeveloped even during the colonial period except Punjab and Karachi to an extent and about people well looks vary significantly inside Pakistan too

Isfehan please 



jamahir said:


> that's a nice place to talk for hours over tea... this socialist approves !!
> 
> 
> 
> whenever i see males wearing shorts as dress i feel like hitting their legs with a stick.
> 
> and also that global trend in the last twenty years of males wearing "sports type" and logo-carrying t-shirts is so yuck !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranian ladies are freedom-loving despite the theocracy-promoting government.
> 
> this is such a contrast with modern indian muslim females - majority of them... if you came to india and you could just see the muslims, you would think that you have arrived in talibaniya.
> 
> 
> 
> males taking selfies and that too with a selfie stick... what has the world come to??
> 
> 
> 
> killing birds for sport - not nice.
> 
> 
> 
> there's no problem with true islam... the problem in india is that many muslims in india whose tableeghi jamaat movement is causing problems in the world now are those "muslims" who mixed islam with brahminical hinduism.
> 
> your post is reported.


Those who have long beards with ankle length shalwars or wear glove burqas are Brahmans while clean shave jeans wearers are Jahanumi shudars :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

2800 said:


>


سرزمین ایران دل فریب گلستان

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL come on man, any idea ???



No idea !



Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL come on man, any idea ???



No idea !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> No idea !
> No idea !



Same missile in this video too. 
Metina'daki PKK kampına hava harekatı - GÜNCEL Haberleri

I think it will stay as a mystery for the time being....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

2800 said:


> Some restaurants in Tehran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, but do they serve wine ? 

how easy/difficult is it to find some booze in Tehran ?


----------



## Madali

A boy reads a book at a Tehran bookstore



T-72M1 said:


> nice, but do they serve wine ?
> 
> how easy/difficult is it to find some booze in Tehran ?



No.

You can get it easily but it's illegal.





In Tehran, you can know the seasons by the street food. When you see these guys pop up, you know its winter. In the cold weather, they sell cooked beets, with spices and sugar. This is called Laboo and you can smell it before you see them. Beets are a healthy and filling snack (and tasty!). At the same table, they also usualky sell cooked brown beans.





A sheperdess at a region called Turkmen Sahra in Golestan 





Snowboarding at Toachol ski resort in Tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## danish_vij

Madali said:


> A young couple and their dog


nice to see INDIAN bikes on IRANIAN roads 

Iran India brotherhood forever

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mohsen

*فریدون عباسی هم اگر شهید شده بود الان مدال گرفته بود/ دانشمند هسته ای خوب، دانشمند شهید است؛ مدال شجاعت رئیس جمهور بر سینه مدیری که رآکتور اراک را با بتن پر کرد!*


*۵۵۰ ساعت گذشت؛ سوئیفت وصل نشد*
یک سال و نیم بعد در گفتگوی تلوزیونی، رئیس جمهور آمریکا به من قول داد که اگر دوباره انتخاب بشم ایندفعه دیگه حتما حتما سوئیفت وصل میشه

http://www.rajanews.com/news/233966


----------



## Madali

Three girls having their own little party in a villa in north of Tehran. Theres whiskey, vodka, and ghelyoon (shisha or hubble bubble), plus making the duck face in a selfie. Whats left, girls?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Madali said:


> View attachment 292446
> 
> Three girls having their own little party in a villa in north of Tehran. Theres whiskey, vodka, and ghelyoon (shisha or hubble bubble), plus making the duck face in a selfie. Whats left, girls?



A man..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

jamahir said:


> that's a nice place to talk for hours over tea... this socialist approves !!


I live in one of these high towers.


> iranian ladies are freedom-loving despite the theocracy-promoting government.


Hijab and clothing style has nothing to do with being religious or not.


> this is such a contrast with modern indian muslim females - majority of them... if you came to india and you could just see the muslims, you would think that you have arrived in talibaniya.


Probably Indian Muslims look for religion in their hijab. 


> males taking selfies and that too with a selfie stick... what has the world come to??


Having fun and sharing fotos


> there's no problem with true islam... the problem in india is that many muslims in india whose tableeghi jamaat movement is causing problems in the world now are those "muslims" who mixed islam with brahminical hinduism.


Yep agree. 


> arethey jews??


Yep


> is that outside tehran??
> 
> iran can really be a nice place for indian hindi film settings... all those switzerland and turkey scenes are over-done and boring.


It's outside Tehran city but not outside Tehran's province. BTW there are high mountains and ski resorts in north of Tehran city also.

Iranian mountains and ski resorts in various cities of Iran are one the best in the world.


Madali said:


> View attachment 292446
> 
> Three girls having their own little party in a villa in north of Tehran. Theres whiskey, vodka, and ghelyoon (shisha or hubble bubble), plus making the duck face in a selfie. Whats left, girls?


Nauthy kids


danish_vij said:


> Iran India brotherhood forever


Inshallah. I hope  


Zibago said:


> Those who have long beards with ankle length shalwars or wear glove burqas are Brahmans while clean shave jeans wearers are Jahanumi shudars :-(


Haha Lol


T-72M1 said:


> nice, but do they serve wine ?
> how easy/difficult is it to find some booze in Tehran ?


 Not in public.

It's easy..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Zibago said:


> Those who have long beards with ankle length shalwars or wear glove burqas are Brahmans while clean shave jeans wearers are Jahanumi shudars :-(



je suis jahanumi shudra !!

je suis dalit !!

je suis anti-national !!

je suis human !!



Madali said:


> View attachment 292446
> 
> Three girls having their own little party in a villa in north of Tehran. Theres whiskey, vodka, and ghelyoon (shisha or hubble bubble), plus making the duck face in a selfie. Whats left, girls?



never understood the point of it.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A man..



we must send @Zibago then... he likes a girl sitting in front of a hookah ( shisha ) and there are three here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Madali said:


> View attachment 292446
> 
> Three girls having their own little party in a villa in north of Tehran. Theres whiskey, vodka, and ghelyoon (shisha or hubble bubble), plus making the duck face in a selfie. Whats left, girls?


We used to have sheesha bars like that before they were banned last year :-( 
God i miss making smoke rings



Madali said:


> View attachment 292414
> 
> A clergy playing soccer by the beach
> 
> View attachment 292418
> Clergy man as part of the mandatory military service.
> 
> View attachment 292424
> 
> Family enjoying themselves peacefully at Bushehr at Persian Gulf
> 
> View attachment 292426
> 
> Taxi driver praying under Syed Khandan bridge in Tehran
> 
> View attachment 292434
> 
> Shepherd takes a break at Asalem village in Gilan province.


Bend it like Molana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Gurkha

Woww...Iran is insanely beautiful..Everything about it so great.. the people, surroundings, nature and of course the girls..would love to visit Iran someday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> A sheperdess at a region called Turkmen Sahra in Golestan





So there are steppes in Iran.  Ankara's climate is also steppe and i love it. Though nobody likes other than central-Anatolians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Madali said:


> View attachment 292435
> 
> A boy reads a book at a Tehran bookstore



so nice to see him not tapping on a cell phone.



Madali said:


> View attachment 292436
> 
> 
> In Tehran, you can know the seasons by the street food. When you see these guys pop up, you know its winter. In the cold weather, they sell cooked beets, with spices and sugar. This is called Laboo and you can smell it before you see them. Beets are a healthy and filling snack (and tasty!). At the same table, they also usualky sell cooked brown beans.



good info... thanks.



Madali said:


> View attachment 292437
> 
> 
> A sheperdess at a region called Turkmen Sahra in Golestan



such a timeless picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

معاون رئیس جمهور:

*پول‌های آزاد شده ایران در خارج می‌ماند*
اینم از پولهای آزاد شده، بخونید آزاد نشده


----------



## SrNair

[Bregs] said:


> Iran is a cool country no doubt about it, it has rich culture and has adapted contemporary style in a traditional way



Sanctions era are over.
Within a decade we can see another powerful ,prosper nation in ME

More pictures of village life please

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maira La

touela said:


> I cannot stop thinking, both Iran and Pakistan are neighboring countries, but when you see iranian people and their cities, there is such a huuuuge difference... on some pics you initially think they might be from europa....



Behavior wise Pakistanis are somewhere in between Iranic and NW Indian people. They keep their environment cleaner than NW Indians, but dirtier than Iranians.


----------



## New

Madali said:


> Relaxing on the bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple enjoying themselves at a café
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling things on the pavement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street musician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young couple and their dog



Nice thread, Thanks for sharing. 
That's the kind of a thread we want to see more from our Iranian brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Count Dracula

Does nobody notice the TVS Apache RTR in the last photo of the second post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

what happened to Free G proksi !?
من اندروید استودیوم رو چطور آپدیت کنم !؟
هم گوگل ما رو تحریم کرده و هم این سمت ....
خسته نباشیم ...
الآن من عملا مستندات جاوا از وبسایت اوراکل رو هم نمی خونم ...


----------



## [Bregs]

SrNair said:


> Sanctions era are over.
> Within a decade we can see another powerful ,prosper nation in ME
> 
> *More pictures of village life please*



Yes


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Madali said:


> Young men walking their dogs in Ardabil


Nice huskies..



> Hanging out with friends under the famous Isfahan bridge, Sio-Se-Pol


I visited this place when I was a kid... My aunty (uncles wife) is from Isfahan..



> A woman sells her handicrafts at a flea market in Hengam Island. To go to Hengam Island, you have to first go to Qeshm Island, then travel by boat to the tiny Hengam Island. It's a touristy island, where all the locals are selling wares. I once went there by a tour in Qeshm which first takes you dolphin sight seeing. Oh man, that experience was amazing. You travel around by bought and HOPE to see dolphins It is possible you don't get to see them, since you're in the sea. We got lucky, suddenly there were DOZENS of dolphins all around us. A very beautiful experience.




Makrani Afros or Arab?


> A woman plays the kamancheh, an Iranian bowed string instrumen, on Valiasr St.
> I don't know how much of these street playing young people do it for the money, or because they enjoy it. There used to be a group in Vali Asr, infront of Exir furniture shop (this girl might be in the same place) which was like a complete band, and they played well and dressed sharp.


Is that a Balochi suroz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Maira La said:


> Behavior wise Pakistanis are somewhere in between Iranic and NW Indian people. They keep their environment cleaner than NW Indians, but dirtier than Iranians.




What about your own nation ?
Bangladesh


----------



## thesolar65

*The sanctions have just been lifted. So let Iran settle first and I bet after that say after one year, major Indian tour operators will include Iran as an exotic travel destination in their brochure!! *


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maira La said:


> Behavior wise Pakistanis are somewhere in between Iranic and NW Indian people. They keep their environment cleaner than NW Indians, but dirtier than Iranians.



Coz we border both ...

Our villages are also clean.. Cities too but not as clean as Iran because of lower literacy rate and lesser implementation of laws.. Although our cities are pretty clean .. Specially larger cities. Even in smaller cities/town the issue is dust more than garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesolar65

Count Dracula said:


> Does nobody notice the TVS Apache RTR in the last photo of the second post?



That is Last photo of 3rd post.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> So there are steppes in Iran.  Ankara's climate is also steppe and i love it. Though nobody likes other than central-Anatolians.



Quiet similiar to Baluchistan.


----------



## Madali

Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei (R) and Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras meet in Tehran on February 8, 2016. © leader.ir
Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei says European countries have no independent will in the face of the United States.

“This criticism applies to Europe that contrary to the past, it has no independent will vis-à-vis the US,” the Leader said in a meeting with visiting Greek Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras in Tehran on Monday.

He added that the European countries should address this "weak point."

Pointing to the foreign-backed crisis in Syria,the Leader said, "Terrorism is a contagious and very dangerous malady which can be contained if it is seriously countered by all. However, some are directly or indirectly assisting the terrorist groups."

On Iran and Greece's resplendent cultural and civilization history, the Leader said the Greek premier's visit to Tehran "can be good beginning to increase the two countries long-term exchanges and cooperation."

Ayatollah Khamenei said Tehran and Athens have common and convergent stances and highlighted the "independent approach" of the Greek administration.

"I hope that you can overcome the economic problems and this trip would also serve as grounds for the promotion of the interests of both countries," the Leader said.

Tsipras said his trip to Iran is a turning point in the bilateral ties and signals the common political resolve for stepping up cooperation at all levels. 

He added that Ayatollah Khamenei is the leader of a proud and great nation who has played a decisive role in defending the causes and independence of the Iranians. 

The Greek premier said the current inter-dependent nature of European countries' economies makes any change in the status quo very difficult, adding that a shift in the power makeup is required in the European Union to rectify the situation.

Referring to the Syrian issue, he expressed hope for positive developments in the Arab country since acts of terrorism have displaced countless Syrians and triggered an influx of refugees into European states, including Greece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

SOHEIL said:


> I don't have any view from Pakistan !


Iran is a top of my list to visit. Looks like Iranian society has evolved through times and now has every single ingredient to become fully functional developed society. A dream land from heavens with such a rich history.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maira La

SrNair said:


> What about your own nation ?
> Bangladesh



We are racially Indians, so our cities look similar.


----------



## SOHEIL

jamahir said:


> i was talking about the black top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Coz we border both ...
> 
> Our villages are also clean.. Cities too but not as clean as Iran because of lower literacy rate and lesser implementation of laws.. Although our cities are pretty clean .. Specially larger cities. Even in smaller cities/town the issue is dust more than garbage.



I guess it's mostly Karachi that gives me that impression. It's just way too crowded. Islamabad, on the other hand, is truly the most beautiful capital city on earth!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Madali said:


> View attachment 292446
> 
> Three girls having their own little party in a villa in north of Tehran. Theres whiskey, vodka, and ghelyoon (shisha or hubble bubble), plus making the duck face in a selfie. Whats left, girls?



Bitches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Maira La said:


> I guess it's mostly Karachi that gives me that impression. It's just way too crowded. Islamabad, on the other hand, is truly the most beautiful capital city on earth!



is that the monal restaurant??

if ever i get to visit pakistan, in monal i want to sit by the hill terrace seats and have many rounds of tea.



2800 said:


> Random from Iran:



that looks like a mysterious location in a bond film.



2800 said:


>



lovely !!



2800 said:


>



beautiful !!

looks like alhamra.



2800 said:


>



a nice sunny and scenic place to read a book.



2800 said:


>



wow !!



2800 said:


>



hello, bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maira La

jamahir said:


> is that the monal restaurant??
> 
> if ever i get to visit pakistan, in monal i want to sit by the hill terrace seats and have many rounds of tea.



Don't know. Just googled Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Count Dracula said:


> Does nobody notice the TVS Apache RTR in the last photo of the second post?



@B+ Dracula , who is this ^^^ impostor trying to take your place??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

jamahir said:


> so nice to see him not tapping on a cell phone.


Book stores were never financially profitable in Iran... Normally, book stores are not busier than gamenet cafes... Internet, cellphones are a global curse bro... Books are doomed in Iran



Maira La said:


> but dirtier than Iranians.


Iran has one of the cleanest cities and they are not dirty as bath and personal cleaning is something pretty deeply rooted in Iranian culture before and after Islam... Some regions of Tehran and other cities are somehow not that clean but still clean in world standards but I have heard a lot from tourists that they get surprised how clean Iranian streets are



Count Dracula said:


> Does nobody notice the TVS Apache RTR in the last photo of the second post?


Indian motorcycles are recently imported to Iran in good numbers

m


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Makrani Afros or Arab?


mixed of those two plus Persians... The majority of people in southern shores are Persians but with a very sun-burned skins due to extremely hot weather (not hotter than our Arab southern neighbrs though!)... There are also a small minority of afro-Arabs living there for centuries... They mostly got brought in as slaves during Arab Caliphates... Some islands also have totally Arab-ethnic habitant..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

scythian500 said:


> Book stores were never financially profitable in Iran... Normally, book stores are not busier than gamenet cafes... Internet, cellphones are a global curse bro... Books are doomed in Iran
> 
> 
> Iran has one of the cleanest cities and they are not dirty as bath and personal cleaning is something pretty deeply rooted in Iranian culture before and after Islam... Some regions of Tehran and other cities are somehow not that clean but still clean in world standards but I have heard a lot from tourists that they get surprised how clean Iranian streets are
> 
> 
> Indian motorcycles are recently imported to Iran in good numbers
> 
> m
> 
> mixed of those two plus Persians... The majority of people in southern shores are Persians but with a very sun-burned skins due to extremely hot weather (not hotter than our Arab southern neighbrs though!)... There are also a small minority of afro-Arabs living there for centuries... They mostly got brought in as slaves during Arab Caliphates... Some islands also have totally Arab-ethnic habitant..



We also have them... They were bought as slaves... Some actually became generals in local dynasties in Sindh aswell as Baluchistan .. In Makran (which was occupied by Arabs-- bought from Oman by Pak in the 50s) the Arabs "imported" them...

Have a lot of Kurds too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Maybe next time you should read the caption under the picture.


the photo and the text below it were two different stuff.. the first one meant for Iranian chill thread members... ok, imagination is a good thing... I imagine you as a white American from now on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

My request to Iranian members, please can you post more pics from Sistan-Balochistan, those who have been there say , its pretty simmilar to Pakistan's Balochistan , please do post some pics, Thanks


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

scythian500 said:


> the photo and the text below it were two different stuff.. the first one meant for Iranian chill thread members... ok, imagination is a good thing... I imagine you as a white American from now on!


Ok.


----------



## Nilgiri

SrNair said:


> What about your own nation ?
> Bangladesh



Hey lets not start a flame war!:


Ugly, dirty, smelly - Sadarghat, Dhaka City Traveller Reviews - TripAdvisor

Anyway lets get back to looking at nice clean Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MadDog

2800 said:


> I live in one of these high towers.
> 
> Hijab and clothing style has nothing to do with being religious or not.
> 
> Probably Indian Muslims look for religion in their hijab.
> 
> Having fun and sharing fotos
> 
> Yep agree.
> 
> Yep
> 
> It's outside Tehran city but not outside Tehran's province. BTW there are high mountains and ski resorts in north of Tehran city also.
> 
> Iranian mountains and ski resorts in various cities of Iran are one the best in the world.
> 
> Nauthy kids
> 
> Inshallah. I hope
> 
> Haha Lol
> 
> Not in public.
> 
> It's easy..



Quick Question, I had a Iranian friend who told me that bootleggers of Tehran usually get booze which is smuggled from Pakistan border , is it true, is the booze in Iran smuggled from Pak ?


----------



## Aramagedon

MadDog said:


> Quick Question, I had a Iranian friend who told me that bootleggers of Tehran usually get booze which is smuggled from Pakistan border , is it true, is the booze in Iran smuggled from Pak ?


Nope.


Firstly private houses produce it and sell it.

Secondly most of Iranian beer import from Iraq's Kurdistan.

Anyway I'm not fan of drugs or alcohol...

Btw do Pakistanisn use too much booze?


----------



## Madali

MadDog said:


> Quick Question, I had a Iranian friend who told me that bootleggers of Tehran usually get booze which is smuggled from Pakistan border , is it true, is the booze in Iran smuggled from Pak ?



Depends on where in Iran you are. It would be stupid to smuggle from Pakistan to Tehran when Turkey border or Armenia border is closer.

So smuggling origin is I'm proximity to destination. In Tehran, I think it comes from north or west of Iran, for South it comes from GCC, maybe for south-east cities, maybe Pakistan. But I am not sure 100% on any of them, I'm not involved in the smuggling


----------



## Madali



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Madali

scythian500 said:


> *Zahedan University:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Makki Mosque in Zahedan:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Museum:*



Zahedan looks much better than I expected. That university looks amazing, better than the ugly uni's im used to. And that mosque is beautiful. Next time anyone in PDF complaints that Sunnis don't have mosques in Tehran, you should all link that pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur

Nice pictures, I'm pleasantly surprised how clean it looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Madali said:


> Zahedan looks much better than I expected. That university looks amazing, better than the ugly uni's im used to. And that mosque is beautiful. Next time anyone in PDF complaints that Sunnis don't have mosques in Tehran, you should all link that pic.


cities have changed faces almost everywhere in Iran in last decade or so... The last time I have been to Zahedan it didn't give me that escape feeling that I had the first time I have been there in 2000s...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khan_21

I admit I had a very bad image of Iran . The only things i saw were people hanging from cranes in the media. Never went to the internet and searched about normal day to day life in Iran . I thought the people were quite oppressed . These pictures have changed my view.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Madali said:


> Okay, I'm going to post some pictures from Instagram ID alirezaraisee. He posts pictures from villages in Sistan Baluchistan to receive donations for the villages.
> 
> My thread isn't to show everyone how beautiful Iran is, but how beautiful the people are.
> 
> View attachment 292546
> View attachment 292547
> View attachment 292548
> View attachment 292549
> View attachment 292550
> View attachment 292551
> View attachment 292552
> View attachment 292553


Haha that barber reminds me of Lyari Baloch sheedis



2800 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Firstly private houses produce it and sell it.
> 
> Secondly most of Iranian beer import from Iraq's Kurdistan.
> 
> Anyway I'm not fan of drugs or alcohol...
> 
> Btw do Pakistanisn use too much booze?


Well we do have one of Asia,s oldest modern brewery
Murree Brewery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
They also have non alcoholic stuff too

But drinking isnt that popular nor alcohol is the prefered substance here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

scythian500 said:


> *Sistan and Balouchistan:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of Iranian booooz comes from Iraqi Kurdistan
> 
> 
> 
> *This province is Iran is the least developed part of Iran by any measures*... The second leader developed is Europe comparing to them unfortunately...
> 
> Our people in Sistan and Balouchistan live in a bad human development situation. It is much better today than 10 years ago and it is growing fast but still I am very sorry...
> 
> I am really sorry to say that the Sistan and Balouchistan province of Iran is totally forgotten... I am very sorry for my brothers and sisters in that province of my country to be in such shape but with current mega plans we hopefully see a prosperous and safe Balouchistan soon...
> 
> Some villages near the border with Paksitan is no different to Pakistani's unless that they have some infra that Iran has as a whole but still a total not-Iranian province...
> 
> The cities are much better though... I guess they outperform their relatives in the Eastern side of the border based on what I have heard from blouchis who travel to Pakistan regularly... Yet very embarrassing for that part of Iran and we Iranian along side our people in that province will fix this with Allah's help.



Yes my uncle was in Pakistan railways, Pakistan's railway network is connected with Zahedan, you are right the main cities of Sistan-Balochistan are better developed than Pakistan's balochistan, as we had also neglected this province since less than 2% population lived in it, thus as you know there were nationalist movements which were subsequently crushed. In 1970's, during Shah's time, we had to seek Iran's help to crush one such Baloch rebel movement, in which Iranian cobras gave air support to Pakistan's forces on ground. Hopefully with the development of Chahbahar & Gwadar, there will be healthy competition and Chahbahar would be linked to China via CPEC, ushering an era of prosperity for Baloch on both sides of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MadDog

scythian500 said:


> *Zahedan, Sistan and Balouchistan Province:*




Beautiful, I would love to travel to Sistan-Balochistan via road someday. I wish we had completed that RCD highway project during Shah's time connecting Pakistan, Iran and Turkey by road, would have improved trade & tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Madali said:


> A young couple and their dog




That's an Apache Bike. Is it very famous in Iran?


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> you clearly need a monitor with at least 178 degree of view . by the way my personal experience with monitors in Iran is limited but I usually got better result with lg compared with Samsung and aoc.


instead I have a quite good experience with them, mine supposed to be 178" too, without an IPS sign on them, they are all the same, these X degree things are absolutely fake, and IPS ones are 22"+ monitors. I truly miss my CRT monitor.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> instead I have a quite good experience with them, mine supposed to be 178" too, without an IPS sign on them, they are all the same, these X degree things are absolutely fake, and IPS ones are 22"+ monitors. I truly miss my CRT monitor.


they were fantastic , great refresh , great wiewing angle, sadly they were power hungry and bulky. About the viewing angle are you sure there were no difference specially when you looked at the monitor from left or right side ,for me there was a lot differences specially in accurately showing colors . about those IPS monitor honestly I believe the extra you pay is only justifiable if you need acute color for example if you work in designing or printing industry and want to provide a high quality processional job.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Chevil said:


> what happened to Free G proksi !?
> من اندروید استودیوم رو چطور آپدیت کنم !؟
> هم گوگل ما رو تحریم کرده و هم این سمت ....
> خسته نباشیم ...
> الآن من عملا مستندات جاوا از وبسایت اوراکل رو هم نمی خونم ...


I don't have problem with Google update


Chevil said:


> what happened to Free G proksi !?
> من اندروید استودیوم رو چطور آپدیت کنم !؟
> هم گوگل ما رو تحریم کرده و هم این سمت ....
> خسته نباشیم ...
> الآن من عملا مستندات جاوا از وبسایت اوراکل رو هم نمی خونم ...


email them and put there a link of the new US treasury guideline about Iran sanctions and ask them why Iranian IP are still banned . by the way be polite and courteous in that mail as being angry and speak with a demanding language get you nothing .


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> Let's please see some pictures from the land of peace "Al Ahwaz Al Arabiyah" *الأحواز العربية*
> 
> *@Madali , @scythian500 @Serpentine *- do I have to beg you guys to post the pics? Yallah please do.



Ya habibi, while I appreciate you checking out our forum and taking the time to look at this thread, don't you think it is both a trollish act and impolite to call it Al Ahwaz Al Arabiya in this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Anyway I'm not fan of drugs or alcohol...
> 
> Btw do Pakistanisn use too much booze?



Come on dude, you can't say no to Rakı. 





I bet @ResurgentIran tried it when he was in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

JEskandari said:


> I don't have problem with Google update
> .



just try to enter developers.google.com or developer.android.com , or Oracle site or ....


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> Commmoon. It is like saying Balouchstan. Al Ahwaz used to be called Arabistan by the Iranian government during Qajar era.



Woooooooah. Did we just entered a time portal and all of us arrived at Qajar era? So cooool. 

Stop trolling. Make a new thread in Arab section and talk about Al Ahwaz Al Arabiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

بازم کرسنت!
در ادامه روند محرمانه سازی دولت تدبیر و امید/
دولت روحانی بازنده تمامی پرونده های بین المللی ایران در لاهه/ وزیر انرژی ترکیه: ایران باید ۲ میلیارد دلار جریمه "گازی" به ترکیه بپردازد ؛ زنگنه: جریمه "گازی" محرمانه است / استناد ترک ها به قیمت ناچیز گاز در قرارداد کرسنت


----------



## Chevil

mohsen said:


> بازم کرسنت!
> در ادامه روند محرمانه سازی دولت تدبیر و امید/
> دولت روحانی بازنده تمامی پرونده های بین المللی ایران در لاهه/ وزیر انرژی ترکیه: ایران باید ۲ میلیارد دلار جریمه "گازی" به ترکیه بپردازد ؛ زنگنه: جریمه "گازی" محرمانه است / استناد ترک ها به قیمت ناچیز گاز در قرارداد کرسنت



عزیز دلم ، زنگنه فقط بهانه هست ، اگه زنگنه محاکمه بشه ، تابوی قداست وزرا شکسته می شه و بعدش خیلی ها باید پاسخگو باشند ...
آقازاده ی معروف و دار و دسته ش هم هستند ....

ما که گشایشی در دولت روحانی ندیدیم .... فکر می کنند چقدر می تونند با بوق و کرنا مردم رو سرکار بگذارند !؟

نکته : جناب روحانی لیست اموالش رو اعلان عمومی نکرد ...

قرارداد با پژو ، ایرباس ، قرادادهای نفتی محرمانه هستند ، یعنی این چه راستگویی هست که حتی قراردادهای اقتصادی که رو هم « محرمانه « میکنه !؟
متاسفانه بخشی از مردم سیاست زده ی ما از این پایه گذاری سنگ بنای فساد مضاعف در کشور حمایت می کنند ...

خاک عالم بر سرما


اف 14 هم چهل ساله شد ...


----------



## Aramagedon

@JEskandari @scythian500

یکی از دوستام چند ماه پیش شهر ايزمير ترکیه بوده. میگفت پلیس ترکیه به شدت تظاهر کننده ها رو میزد. یعنی چند برابر شدیدتر از جوری که پلیس ضد شورش ایران سال 88 ارازل و اوباش رو میزد...

ترکیه ای ها خیلی با مردم معترض خودشون بد برخورد میکنن. مثلا تو این ماشین های آبه پاششون محلول های سمی و خطرناک ميريزن که به هر کی بخوره طرف تا یه ماه نمیتونه راه بره چه برسه تظاهرات کنه.

بعدم یکی از کابراى ایرانی تو اين سایت بهم میگفت اینا مخالف های اردوغان رو از اینترنت سریع پیدا میکنن دستگیر میکنن و حتی شکنجه.

ترکیه از لحاظ حقوق بشر واقعا وضعیت بدی داره و وضعیت مردم ترکیه واقعا وحشتناکه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

اینم فتوای شرعیش!

دخالت مقام دولتی در انتخابات
آقای استاندار رأی به حامیان دولت را بر مردم واجب کرد!


----------



## Djinn

touela said:


> I cannot stop thinking, both Iran and Pakistan are neighboring countries, but when you see iranian people and their cities, there is such a huuuuge difference... on some pics you initially think they might be from europa....


Pakistan is plagued by corruption and terrorism.........Iran doesn't have either of them. Look what terrorism has done to Afghanistan which is also the common neighboring country of the two. If by "different" people you meant the color difference then its because of geographic diversities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

raptor22 said:


> View attachment 292701



a selfie stick here too?? madness... madness i say !! *hands opened widely, head tilted to the sky, looking for enlightenment from the universe*



Djinn said:


>



two pakistani members had told me of this place.

it is beautiful.



Djinn said:


> Snow clad place is Murree, PC Bhurban---------You should come to Pakistan will take you there, only an hours drive from Islamabad.



thank you... i will try doing that within four years... and i have said a few times before on pdf that my favorite place will also be near islamabad ( like the murree from your photo )... that place is "monal restaurant" on the terrace of a hill near islamabad... want to just sit there talking over tea for hours.

and then i want to go to punjab to listen to taimoor afghani... he sings so beautifully and divinely without instruments :

Heer Waris Shah Sung by Taimur Afghani - Part 1 - YouTube

Heer Waris Shah sung By Taimur Afghani - Part 2 - YouTube

Heer Waris Shah sung By Taimur Afghani - Part 3 - YouTube

and then if permitted to someone from india, the shangrila from your photo and then also shandur whose photos @WAJsal had posted.



Djinn said:


> As for the lady don't know, not really a fan of Pakistani media people. She is the tallest here thou



okay, thank you.

i will ask the regular gang for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

jamahir said:


> a selfie stick here too?? madness... madness i say !! *hands opened widely, head tilted to the sky, looking for enlightenment from the universe*
> 
> 
> 
> two pakistani members had told me of this place.
> 
> it is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you... i will try doing that within four years... and i have said a few times before on pdf that my favorite place will also be near islamabad ( like the murree from your photo )... that place is "monal restaurant" on the terrace of a hill near islamabad... want to just sit there talking over tea for hours.
> 
> and then i want to go to punjab to listen to taimoor afghani... he sings so beautifully and divinely without instruments :
> 
> Heer Waris Shah Sung by Taimur Afghani - Part 1 - YouTube
> 
> Heer Waris Shah sung By Taimur Afghani - Part 2 - YouTube
> 
> Heer Waris Shah sung By Taimur Afghani - Part 3 - YouTube
> 
> and then if permitted to someone from india, the shangrila from your photo and then also shandur whose photos @WAJsal had posted.
> 
> 
> 
> okay, thank you.
> 
> i will ask the regular gang for this.


Monal is on Maragalla hills in Islamabad. Before Monal there is Damn e Koh, much better place since its a much wider area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Djinn said:


> Monal is on Maragalla hills in Islamabad. Before Monal there is Damn e Koh, much better place since its a much wider area.



nice place... it also seems closer than monal, though i don't see any restaurant/tea-house/cafe area.

the first photo looks especially nice... nice view.


----------



## Aramagedon

Nilgiri said:


> Do Iranians in general prefer Tea or Coffee?


Tea aka

چای

https://www.google.com/search?q=چای...ved=0ahUKEwj9wMi7wOvKAhWsNJoKHSHSC0wQ_AUIBygB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

jamahir said:


> nice place... it also seems closer than monal, though i don't see any restaurant/tea-house/cafe area.
> 
> the first photo looks especially nice... nice view.


Don't worry it has a restaurant and tea-house as well. Monal is on Pir Sohawa much higher elevation, i always get tired going there. The following two are of Damn e Koh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Djinn said:


> Don't worry it has a restaurant and tea-house as well. Monal is on Pir Sohawa much higher elevation, i always get tired going there.



ah.



Djinn said:


> The following two are of Damn e Koh



now that's a beautiful setting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Tea aka
> 
> چای
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=چای...ved=0ahUKEwj9wMi7wOvKAhWsNJoKHSHSC0wQ_AUIBygB


Your thread has been hijacked.... 

Though there was a thread like this...why you opened a new one ? [Gallery] This paradise is called Iran


----------



## rahi2357

به گزارش خبرنگار دفاعی خبرگزاری فارس، سردار حسین دهقان وزیر دفاع و پشتیبانی به منظور تشریح دستاوردها و توانمندی‌های نظامی کشور بخصوص در حوزه موشکی در برنامه زنده گفتگوی ویژه خبری شبکه 2 سیما حضور یافت.

وی درباره *جنگنده قاهر* اظهار داشت: این هواپیما *یک طراحی مفهومی *و طراحی مهندسی شد و یک نمونه از آن را نیز ساختیم ولی ادامه نیافت چون صاعقه و کوثر 88 که یک هواپیمای آموزشی در حد صوت است را در دستور کار داشتیم تا نیاز آموزشی نهاجا برطرف شود و بعد به سمت قاهر که یک هواپیمای پشتیبانی نزدیک است، برویم و در ورژن‌های بعدی هم آن را رهگیر و بمب افکن کنیم. لذا* بعد از اینکه کوثر88 وارد فاز تولید شد*، *کارهای تحقیقاتی قاهر را ادامه می‌دهیم*.

ی در بخش دیگری از سخنان خود درخصوص خرید سامانه موشکی 300 از روسیه گفت: اولین هیات آموزشی ایران ظرف دو سه روز آینده به کشور برمی‌گردد و هیات بعدی اعزام خواهد شد.
وزیر دفاع گفت: سامانه‌های اس300 آماده و حتی بسته‌بندی هم شده و در حال فکر برای انتقال آن هستیم که بخشی از آن را در 3 ماهه اول سال میلادی و بخش دیگر را بعد از آن را تا نیمه اول سال آینده میلادی تحویل می‌گیریم.
سردار دهقان با بیان اینکه موضوع اس300 قدیمی شده است، گفت: به هرحال شاید این سامانه مشکلاتی داشته باشد که رفع خواهد شد و ما هم در قرار داد گنجاندیم که تغییرات جدید در آن اعمال شود و سیستم بروز شده است.

وی تاکید کرد: اگر به اس400 هم نیاز داشته باشیم آن را می‌گیریم.
وزیر دفاع خاطرنشان کرد: البته ما سیستم پدافندی برد بلندی را نیز در کنار این موارد طراحی و تولید کردیم که نمونه اولیه آن تا پایان سال 95 تست خواهد شد.

وی گفت که از آخرین فناوری های دنیا در این حوزه و در ساخت سامانه باور373 استفاده شده است.

سردار دهقان خاطرنشان کرد: برای برطرف کردن نیازها اگر فرصت نداشته باشیم، می خریم وگرنه آن را خودمان طراحی و تولید می‌کنیم.

وزیر دفاع تاکید کرد: ما به دنیا اعلام کرده‌ایم که برای آنها «بازار» نیستیم بلکه شریکیم.

وی افزود: در حوزه هواپیماهای بدون سرنشین نیز پهپادهایی متناسب با نیاز امروز خود داریم و البته به سمت پهپادهای بُرد بلند و رادارگریز شناسایی و رزمی نیز حرکت کرده ایم.

سردار دهقان افزود: پهپادهای ما به انواع موشک های ضدهوایی و ضدسطحی تجهیز هستند.

وزیر دفاع در بخش دیگری از سخنان خود در پاسخ به سوالی مبنی بر تجهیز نیروی هوایی ارتش به جنگنده های سوخو30 اظهار داشت: امروز نیاز داریم توجه جدی به نیروی هوایی و جنگنده ها شود و هواپیمایی که متخصصان در ستادکل اعلام کردند، هواپیمای سوخو روسی بود که آن را مطرح کردیم و به سمت قرارداد ‌می‌رویم و گفتیم با همکاری و شراکت باید در ساخت و تولید نیز شرکت کنیم.

وی افزود: درخصوص جنگنده جی10 چینی صحبتی نشده است.

ی از ساخت جدیدترین* تانک ایران بانام «کرار»* خبر داد و افزود: طراحی این تانک از صفر تا 100 در صنعت دفاعی صورت گرفته و اگر ویژگی‌های آن بهتر از تانک تی90 (روسیه) نباشد، کمتر هم نیست.

دهقان افزود: این تانک در رده پیشرفته‌ترین تانکهای جهان است.

زیر دفاع همچنین از تحویل مجموعه ای از شناورها به نیروی دریایی سپاه در هفته آینده خبر داد.

وی با اشاره به حواشی تست موشک عماد اظهار داشت: موشک عماد تولید انبوه می‌شود اما همین موشک در دقت اصابت بهتر خواهد شد و سال آینده ورژن دوم آن رونمایی خواهد شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Nice thread , though Iran with 79.5 million people and 1.65 million km2 can not be described in Tehran's up town and its people which is sadly being emphasized here .


----------



## Sugarcane

Nice pictures..... I halfheartedly came from UAE for 3 months assignment and it's 5 years never thought to move back to UAE. 

But i miss the Pakistani foods though

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamahir

Madali said:


> View attachment 292556



oh wait... that is the "jalebi" that is made in desi lands !!


----------



## Serpentine

LoveIcon said:


> Nice pictures..... I halfheartedly came from UAE for 3 months assignment and it's 5 years never thought to move back to UAE.
> 
> But i miss the Pakistani foods though



Are you still in Iran? Or better to say, do you still visit?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

LoveIcon said:


> Nice pictures..... I halfheartedly came from UAE for 3 months assignment and it's 5 years never thought to move back to UAE.
> 
> But i miss the Pakistani foods though



After 7 years of residence, you become eligible to apply for Iranian nationality. Just to let you know in case you are interested in becoming citizen of "Evil Persian Majoosi Empire" (EPME). 

There is nothing in the world, like being evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

What are these men doing ?





Are they performing some kind of Zikir ?

We have this stuff.





Okay, what is this stuff....who are these guys ? Which nationality ?


----------



## Aramagedon

Sinan said:


> Your thread has been hijacked....
> 
> Though there was a thread like this...why you opened a new one ? [Gallery] This paradise is called Iran


I didn't opened that thread mate. @Madali opened that great thread.

Anyway I think we should have 'This paradise is called Iran 2' thread.
____

Thanks @Serpentine for cleaning that thread


Sinan said:


> What are these men doing ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they performing some kind of Zikir ?
> 
> We have this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, what is this stuff....who are these guys ? Which nationality ?


First video is about Iraqi Shiites mourning for Imam Hussain (PBUH)

Second and third are Pakistani sufis. No idea..


LoveIcon said:


> Nice pictures..... I halfheartedly came from UAE for 3 months assignment and it's 5 years never thought to move back to UAE.
> 
> But i miss the Pakistani foods though


Do you still live in Iran?

Do you enjoy living in Iran more then UAE?


rahi2357 said:


> به گزارش خبرنگار دفاعی خبرگزاری فارس، سردار حسین دهقان وزیر دفاع و پشتیبانی به منظور تشریح دستاوردها و توانمندی‌های نظامی کشور بخصوص در حوزه موشکی در برنامه زنده گفتگوی ویژه خبری شبکه 2 سیما حضور یافت.
> 
> وی درباره *جنگنده قاهر* اظهار داشت: این هواپیما *یک طراحی مفهومی *و طراحی مهندسی شد و یک نمونه از آن را نیز ساختیم ولی ادامه نیافت چون صاعقه و کوثر 88 که یک هواپیمای آموزشی در حد صوت است را در دستور کار داشتیم تا نیاز آموزشی نهاجا برطرف شود و بعد به سمت قاهر که یک هواپیمای پشتیبانی نزدیک است، برویم و در ورژن‌های بعدی هم آن را رهگیر و بمب افکن کنیم. لذا* بعد از اینکه کوثر88 وارد فاز تولید شد*، *کارهای تحقیقاتی قاهر را ادامه می‌دهیم*.
> 
> ی در بخش دیگری از سخنان خود درخصوص خرید سامانه موشکی 300 از روسیه گفت: اولین هیات آموزشی ایران ظرف دو سه روز آینده به کشور برمی‌گردد و هیات بعدی اعزام خواهد شد.
> وزیر دفاع گفت: سامانه‌های اس300 آماده و حتی بسته‌بندی هم شده و در حال فکر برای انتقال آن هستیم که بخشی از آن را در 3 ماهه اول سال میلادی و بخش دیگر را بعد از آن را تا نیمه اول سال آینده میلادی تحویل می‌گیریم.
> سردار دهقان با بیان اینکه موضوع اس300 قدیمی شده است، گفت: به هرحال شاید این سامانه مشکلاتی داشته باشد که رفع خواهد شد و ما هم در قرار داد گنجاندیم که تغییرات جدید در آن اعمال شود و سیستم بروز شده است.
> 
> وی تاکید کرد: اگر به اس400 هم نیاز داشته باشیم آن را می‌گیریم.
> وزیر دفاع خاطرنشان کرد: البته ما سیستم پدافندی برد بلندی را نیز در کنار این موارد طراحی و تولید کردیم که نمونه اولیه آن تا پایان سال 95 تست خواهد شد.
> 
> وی گفت که از آخرین فناوری های دنیا در این حوزه و در ساخت سامانه باور373 استفاده شده است.
> 
> سردار دهقان خاطرنشان کرد: برای برطرف کردن نیازها اگر فرصت نداشته باشیم، می خریم وگرنه آن را خودمان طراحی و تولید می‌کنیم.
> 
> وزیر دفاع تاکید کرد: ما به دنیا اعلام کرده‌ایم که برای آنها «بازار» نیستیم بلکه شریکیم.
> 
> وی افزود: در حوزه هواپیماهای بدون سرنشین نیز پهپادهایی متناسب با نیاز امروز خود داریم و البته به سمت پهپادهای بُرد بلند و رادارگریز شناسایی و رزمی نیز حرکت کرده ایم.
> 
> سردار دهقان افزود: پهپادهای ما به انواع موشک های ضدهوایی و ضدسطحی تجهیز هستند.
> 
> وزیر دفاع در بخش دیگری از سخنان خود در پاسخ به سوالی مبنی بر تجهیز نیروی هوایی ارتش به جنگنده های سوخو30 اظهار داشت: امروز نیاز داریم توجه جدی به نیروی هوایی و جنگنده ها شود و هواپیمایی که متخصصان در ستادکل اعلام کردند، هواپیمای سوخو روسی بود که آن را مطرح کردیم و به سمت قرارداد ‌می‌رویم و گفتیم با همکاری و شراکت باید در ساخت و تولید نیز شرکت کنیم.
> 
> وی افزود: درخصوص جنگنده جی10 چینی صحبتی نشده است.
> 
> ی از ساخت جدیدترین* تانک ایران بانام «کرار»* خبر داد و افزود: طراحی این تانک از صفر تا 100 در صنعت دفاعی صورت گرفته و اگر ویژگی‌های آن بهتر از تانک تی90 (روسیه) نباشد، کمتر هم نیست.
> 
> دهقان افزود: این تانک در رده پیشرفته‌ترین تانکهای جهان است.
> 
> زیر دفاع همچنین از تحویل مجموعه ای از شناورها به نیروی دریایی سپاه در هفته آینده خبر داد.
> 
> وی با اشاره به حواشی تست موشک عماد اظهار داشت: موشک عماد تولید انبوه می‌شود اما همین موشک در دقت اصابت بهتر خواهد شد و سال آینده ورژن دوم آن رونمایی خواهد شد.


@mohsen

محسن جان قاهر منتفی شد عکس پروفايلتو عوض کن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> After 7 years of residence, you become eligible to apply for Iranian nationality. Just to let you know in case you are interested in becoming citizen of "Evil Persian Majoosi Empire" (EPME).
> 
> There is nothing in the world, like being evil.



Never heard of people applying for Iranian citizenship. However, I have heard of tens of thousands of Iranians applying for other foreign citizenship (U.S, Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand, Kuwait, and UAE). There are 5 million, I repeat 5 million Iranians who have already left the Iranian heaven to live else where. They basically wanted to escape the disastrous outcome of the 1979 revolution.


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> Never heard of people applying for Iranian citizenship. However, I have heard of tens of thousands of Iranians applying for other foreign citizenship (U.S, Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand, Kuwait, and UAE). There are 5 million, I repeat 5 million Iranians who have already left the Iranian heaven to live else where. They basically wanted to escape the disastrous outcome of the 1979 revolution.


Stop quoting Iranian members and get lost.

Previously you've tagged @rahi2357 @Serpentine @Malik Alashter @SALMAN AL-FARSI and others but *they didn't even answer you*. Noone like saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

2800 said:


> @mohsen
> 
> محسن جان قاهر منتفی شد عکس پروفايلتو عوض کن


منتفی نشده، یه خائنی به نام روحانی اومده سر کار که بودجه نظامی مملکت رو ریده توش
من میزارمش باشه تا وقتی که خدا شر روحانی رو از سر مردم ایران کم کنه، انشاء الله که یه سال و نیم دیگه بیشتر نباشه

در ضمن معلوم شد که اون ... زاده ای که گفته بود قاهر فقط در مرحله طراحی مفهومی بوده داشته نوکری روحانی رو میکرده و یه دروغ بیشتر نبوده، مثل همیشه خط تخریب احمدی نژاد و نابودکردن پروژه های ایشون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> Never heard of people applying for Iranian citizenship. However, I have heard of tens of thousands of Iranians applying for other foreign citizenship (U.S, Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand, Kuwait, and UAE). There are 5 million, I repeat 5 million Iranians who have already left the Iranian heaven to live else where. They basically wanted to escape the disastrous outcome of the 1979 revolution.


When you light-headed Badou from Sandistan are going to stop making yourself embarrassed? At least study your point of discussion before jumping in an Iranian chill thread bringing up non-senses that is typical of you and people of your nationality?

4 or 5 million people with Iranian ethnicity is around %5 of Iranians who live abroad. Most of them are gays, lesbians, convertees, Bahais, Israeli Jews, highly educated scientists working in best research centers, and many who were in one way or another associated with pre-revolution Iranian kingdom and don't want to live in an Islamic society that has Islamic rules. Iran also has one of the highest levels of educated workforce that can not find jobs at home and this is only because of the early-revolution days of Iran where the birth rate was high. The immigration for better places according to personal standards of people has a history of millenniums and is not an Iranian thing at all. Iran comparing to other industrial nations is in a good position when it comes to the number of its nationals living abroad. There are lots of reasons for a person to decide to live somewhere else. You talk of %5 of Iranians living abroad as something special that you need to "Repeat!!"  while there are others with higher ratios among those who their heads worth being in its place. You talk like you are not from a shithole full of hot sands of empty-head wahhabis...Where women are not allowed to drive or get out of home without a Mahram male escorting her!! There are hundreds of thousands of other developed nations who immigrate to a better place to work or live every year.







- The term *Australian diaspora* refers to the approximately 1,000,000 Australian citizens (approximately 5% of the population) who today live outside Australia.[32] A survey in 2002 of Australians who were emigrating found that most were leaving for employment reasons.[40]

- According to The Foreign and Commonwealth Office there were 13.1 million British nationals living abroad in 2004–05. In terms of outbound expatriation, in 2009 the United Kingdom had the most expatriates among developed OECD countries with more than three million British living abroad, followed by Germany and Italy.[5] On an annual basis, emigration from Britain has stood at about 400,000 per year for the past 10 years.[6]

- *Croatian diaspora* refers to the Croatian communities that have formed outside Croatia. Estimates on its size are only approximate because of incomplete statistical records and naturalization, but (highest) estimates suggest that the Croatian diaspora numbers between a third[1] and a half[2]of the total number of Croats.

- As of 2009, it is estimated that the diaspora includes over 30 million people, considerably more than the number of French nationals living abroad, which is around 2 million. At the end of the 18th century, French Emigration (1789-1815) was a massive movement of émigrés mostly to neighboring European countries, as a result of the violence caused by the French Revolution. but later emigration up until now is often associated with economic conditions.

-
The *Irish diaspora* (Irish: _Diaspóra na nGael_) refers to Irish people and their descendants who live outside Ireland. By the 21st century, an estimated 80 million people worldwide claimed some Irish descent; which includes more than 36 million Americans who claim Irish as their primary ethnicity. [3]

Religion remained the major cause of differentiation in all Irish diaspora communities and had the greatest impact on identity, followed by the nature and difficulty of socio-economic conditions faced in each new country and the strength of continued social and political links of Irish immigrants and their descendants with Ireland.

From the late 20th century onward, Irish identity abroad became increasingly cultural, non-denominational, and non-political, although many emigrants from Northern Ireland stood apart from this trend. However, Ireland as religious reference point is now increasingly significant in neopagan contexts.[104][105]

- The *Italian diaspora* is the large-scale migration of Italians away from Italy. In 2011 in the world there were 4,115,235 Italian citizens living outside Italy[4] and several tens of millions of descendants of Italians, who emigrated in the last two centuries.[5]

- In Turkey as well, the concept of diaspora has gained significance, and the situation has progressed in the same way it has in other countries. Particularly over the last 15 years, Turkey's six million citizens who live abroad have started to be defined as the Turkish diaspora. The low employment rate has become a serious issue for the Turkish community abroad. Unemployment rate among the Turkish community is above that of the host country’s average.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> Never heard of people applying for Iranian citizenship. However, I have heard of tens of thousands of Iranians applying for other foreign citizenship (U.S, Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand, Kuwait, and UAE). There are 5 million, I repeat 5 million Iranians who have already left the Iranian heaven to live else where. They basically wanted to escape the disastrous outcome of the 1979 revolution.



That is a dumb comment from you. There are millions of people who move around the world. There are millions of Irish and Scottish people who have immigrated to Americas. Iranians living outside of Iran is actually a good thing.

And just because you haven't heard about something does not mean, it does not exist. I have met many Indians, Pakistanis and Iraqis who have become Iranian citizens. According to Iranian law if a foreigner has lived in Iran for a set amount of time and is not a refugees, he or she is eligible to apply for citizenship. So take your BS somewhere else. Saudi Arabia does not even give this option to foreigners who live in Saudi Arabia for decades.



Sinan said:


> We have this stuff.



Yes, an Iranian by the name of Rumi gave you that cultural tradition. Be proud of it. This is something very beautiful. Cherish it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> Your thread has been hijacked....
> 
> Though there was a thread like this...why you opened a new one ? [Gallery] This paradise is called Iran





The SiLent crY said:


> Nice thread , though Iran with 79.5 million people and 1.65 million km2 can not be described in Tehran's up town and its people which is sadly being emphasized here .





2800 said:


> I didn't opened that thread mate. @Madali opened that great thread.
> 
> Anyway I think we should have 'This paradise is called Iran 2' thread.



With respect to @2800 and others who posted pictures, I think the purpose of this gallery thread has been confused.

My purpose was to have a different objective from This Paradise is Iran thread.

I didn't WANT to have a thread full of beautiful buildings and landscapes and nice cars. That's for the paradise thread.

I wanted a thread full of everyday pictures. Of farmers, fishermen, villages, people in metro, kids playing, old men sitting, buying vegetables, sitting on the bench, etc.

If @Serpentine can move the pictures, it would be great, but it would seem like too much work.

I wanted to mention this earlier but was feeling guilty because my bros were putting the effort in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> منتفی نشده، یه خائنی به نام روحانی اومده سر کار که بودجه نظامی مملکت رو ریده توش
> من میزارمش باشه تا وقتی که خدا شر روحانی رو از سر مردم ایران کم کنه، انشاء الله که یه سال و نیم دیگه بیشتر نباشه
> 
> در ضمن معلوم شد که اون ... زاده ای که گفته بود قاهر فقط در مرحله طراحی مفهومی بوده داشته نوکری روحانی رو میکرده و یه دروغ بیشتر نبوده، مثل همیشه خط تخریب احمدی نژاد و نابودکردن پروژه های ایشون


الهى امین



Madali said:


> With respect to @2800 and others who posted pictures, I think the purpose of this gallery thread has been confused.
> 
> My purpose was to have a different objective from This Paradise is Iran thread.
> 
> I didn't WANT to have a thread full of beautiful buildings and landscapes and nice cars. That's for the paradise thread.
> 
> I wanted a thread full of everyday pictures. Of farmers, fishermen, villages, people in metro, kids playing, old men sitting, buying vegetables, sitting on the bench, etc.
> 
> If @Serpentine can move the pictures, it would be great, but it would seem like too much work.
> 
> I wanted to mention this earlier but was feeling guilty because my bros were putting the effort in.


باشه عکس روستایی بزار

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

اميدوارم اين ماجراي کرار نشه مثل قاهر! قبلاً وزرات دفاع براي ما يه اعتباري داشت، مي گفتيم اگر سپاه و ارتش چرت و پرت بسازن، حداقل وزارت رونمايي هاش درسته، ولي در اون 8 سال کذايي، اعتبار وزارت رو هم از بين بردن​


Full Moon said:


> Never heard of people applying for Iranian citizenship. However, I have heard of tens of thousands of Iranians applying for other foreign citizenship (U.S, Canada, UK, Australia, New Zealand, Kuwait, and UAE). There are 5 million, I repeat 5 million Iranians who have already left the Iranian heaven to live else where. They basically wanted to escape the disastrous outcome of the 1979 revolution.



Most of Immigrations haven't any thing to do with policies, it's just related to the bad economical situations due to the sanctions; something that you will never experience as your gov't is a NATO puppet and won't face western sanctions.
There isn't any perfect revolution or government on the earth but the Islamic revolution was surely one of the most successful. we were under rule of a dictatorship controlled by US; exactly what you're actually; just that our dictator wasn't successful in deceiving people, but yours is. I hope one the your people will open their eyes on the realities and establish the "Islamic Republic of Arabia" on the sacred peninsula.


----------



## Madali

2800 said:


> الهى امین
> 
> 
> باشه عکس روستایی بزار



Did 2800 get banned?


----------



## Zibago

Madali said:


> Did 2800 get banned?


What happened this time?He normally is very polite to other people


----------



## ResurgentIran

Sinan said:


> Come on dude, you can't say no to Rakı.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet @ResurgentIran tried it when he was in Turkey.



Hehe
Im always in Turkey with my family, and I dont drink alcohol then. But actually funny that you mention it, because we had this Turkish exchange student and his name was Kerem. During parties, he used to make that stuff. It was quite popular drink

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Second and third are Pakistani sufis. No idea..


Second one is Turkish Mevlevis.

I learned that 3rd one is from Chechnya.  I liked the 3rd one very much....good exercise. 



ResurgentIran said:


> Hehe
> Im always in Turkey with my family, and I dont drink alcohol then. But actually funny that you mention it, because we had this Turkish exchange student and his name was Kerem. During parties, he used to make that stuff. It was quite popular drink


People are sensitive about this Alcohol issue....


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Guys, how could i change my user name here?


----------



## B+ Dracula

jamahir said:


> @B+ Dracula , who is this ^^^ impostor trying to take your place??


no problem ..Iam B+ Dracula means i drink B+ only...other new popping Counts have no idea about Sterilization and new spread diseases ...1 thing more mixing of two different Blood groups like A+ B- will kill anyone in less than 24 hours 



Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Guys, how could i change my user name here?


Send me packet of Irani Dates then i'll tell you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Guys, how could i change my user name here?



tag webmaster in this thread :

Request: Change of User Name



B+ Dracula said:


> no problem ..Iam B+ Dracula means i drink B+ only...other new popping Counts have no idea about Sterilization and new spread diseases ...1 thing more mixing of two different Blood groups like A+ B- will kill anyone in less than 24 hours



never realized that being a vampire is so technical... impressed !!



B+ Dracula said:


> Send me packet of Irani Dates then i'll tell you



i told him so the irani dates must be redirected to india.


----------



## Salman_Farsi

B+ Dracula said:


> Send me packet of Irani Dates then i'll tell you



WTF? How did you dare to put your finger on such strategical issue?!? NEVER, I repeat NEVER do that again



jamahir said:


> tag webmaster in this thread :
> 
> Request: Change of User Name
> 
> 
> 
> never realized that being a vampire is so technical... impressed !!
> 
> 
> 
> i told him so the irani dates must be redirected to india.



I'll give you a box in exchange of a box of Indian pepper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

B+ Dracula said:


> no problem ..Iam B+ Dracula means i drink B+ only...other new popping Counts have no idea about Sterilization and new spread diseases ...1 thing more mixing of two different Blood groups like A+ B- will kill anyone in less than 24 hours
> 
> 
> Send me packet of Irani Dates then i'll tell you



Try the ones from Panjgur ... The best you will ever have.. Stuffed with cream and dry fruit .. Finger kickin good ..



Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Guys, how could i change my user name here?



Tag webmaster In that thread



B+ Dracula said:


> no problem ..Iam B+ Dracula means i drink B+ only...other new popping Counts have no idea about Sterilization and new spread diseases ...1 thing more mixing of two different Blood groups like A+ B- will kill anyone in less than 24 hours
> 
> 
> Send me packet of Irani Dates then i'll tell you



Try the ones from Panjgur ... The best you will ever have.. Stuffed with cream and dry fruit .. Finger kickin good ..



Madali said:


> View attachment 292554
> View attachment 292555
> View attachment 292556
> View attachment 292557



Baluchistan/Sistan... Greater Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Greater Baluchistan


blah blah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

@haman10 Hey bro! why haven't I access to your profile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Hey bro!


Hey brother ! how are you ?


Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> why haven't I access to your profile?


As you can see ,i'm so cool that even PDF platform protects my privacy


----------



## Salman_Farsi

haman10 said:


> Hey brother ! how are you ?
> 
> As you can see ,I'm so cool that even PDF platform protects my privacy



Alhamdolellah, not bad. long time no see.
you're the coolest guy ever, no doubt  but i would like to talk with u in pv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> blah blah


Relations in all aspects should be enhanced .. Visa free travel .. Like US & Canada .. Same people live on both sides .. Yet borders divide us...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Relations in all aspects should be enhanced .. Visa free travel .. Like US & Canada .. Same people live on both sides .. Yet borders divide us...





Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> but i would like to talk with u in pv.


Bro we cannot open a PV since PDF doesn't support such a feature .

kari dari haminja begoo bache ha khodian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Relations in all aspects should be enhanced .. Visa free travel .. Like US & Canada .. Same people live on both sides .. Yet borders divide us...


Actually some people come here without visa and passport, they throw some RPG-7 and return to Pakistan without visa and pass but joking away, I think all of ME countries should be like how you said with each other...



haman10 said:


> Bro we cannot open a PV since PDF doesn't support such a feature .
> 
> kari dari haminja begoo bache ha khodian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Serpentine said:


> Are you still in Iran? Or better to say, do you still visit?



Yes - Still in Iran and visit Pakistan



Daneshmand said:


> After 7 years of residence, you become eligible to apply for Iranian nationality. Just to let you know in case you are interested in becoming citizen of "Evil Persian Majoosi Empire" (EPME).
> 
> There is nothing in the world, like being evil.



Are you sure about 7 years residence? Never heard anything like that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

LoveIcon said:


> Yes - Still in Iran and visit Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about 7 years residence? Never heard anything like that



Yes. I have met some who have got citizenship. If you are interested, you should inquire about it, since you are already in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

2800 said:


> Do you still live in Iran?
> 
> Do you enjoy living in Iran more then UAE?



Yes.

Yes, I have declined numerous offers from UAE in last 5 years, only destination whenever i will move out of Iran will be my home country Pakistan.



Daneshmand said:


> Yes. I have met some who have got citizenship. If you are interested, you should inquire about it, since you are already in Iran.



My salary will be come less if i become Iranian national as i will no longer be expat

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

LoveIcon said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes, I have declined numerous offers from UAE in last 5 years, only destination whenever i will move out of Iran will be my home country Pakistan.
> 
> My salary will be come less if i become Iranian national as i will no longer be expat



Well, there are downsides to becoming evil. I never said, it is going to be easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Daneshmand said:


> Well, there are downsides to becoming evil. I never said, it is going to be easy.



BTW as per Ministry of Foreign Affairs site, it's 5 years requirement. So, i am already qualified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

LoveIcon said:


> BTW as per Ministry of Foreign Affairs site, it's 5 years requirement. So, i am already qualified.



Hurry up. The Evil Empire needs you as it is expanding. Enroll and become a soldier of the Evil Empire!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Daneshmand said:


> Hurry up. The Evil Empire needs you as it is expanding. Enroll and become a soldier of the Evil Empire!



We are already considered evil..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We are already considered evil..



But you are not an empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

LoveIcon said:


> BTW as per Ministry of Foreign Affairs site, it's 5 years requirement. So, i am already qualified.



You should be dual citizenship.

A man with a Pakistan & Iranian passport. Good luck getting a visa anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Daneshmand said:


> But you are not an empire.


Winter will come again 



Madali said:


> You should be dual citizenship.
> 
> A man with a Pakistan & Iranian passport. Good luck getting a visa anywhere.


 he's no ordinary man... He's armed with a lethal mustache...

@Blackmoon Why spy with your little eye... Come here -- screw the negativity and leave aside filthy politics.. Enjoy and chat with us.. Come here your Royal highness..



LoveIcon said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes, I have declined numerous offers from UAE in last 5 years, only destination whenever i will move out of Iran will be my home country Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> My salary will be come less if i become Iranian national as i will no longer be expat



Hello hello greedy fellow ..

@Blackmoon so "Akhi" what's goin on ! How's life ? Tell us about yourself!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blackmoon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Winter will come again
> 
> 
> he's no ordinary man... He's armed with a lethal mustache...
> 
> @Blackmoon Why spy with your little eye... Come here -- screw the negativity and leave aside filthy politics.. Enjoy and chat with us.. Come here your Royal highness..
> 
> 
> 
> Hello hello greedy fellow ..
> 
> @Blackmoon so "Akhi" what's goin on ! How's life ? Tell us about yourself!



Hey buddy, nothing much just reading new threads here and trying to deal with haters. what about you ? how is life ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Blackmoon said:


> Hey buddy, nothing much just reading new threads here and trying to deal with haters. what about you ? how is life ?



Nothing much.. Just "chilling"..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hello hello greedy fellow ..



Wazzup!!!



Madali said:


> You should be dual citizenship.
> 
> A man with a Pakistan & Iranian passport. Good luck getting a visa anywhere.



At-least i will be able to visit my beloved eastern neighbors with Iranian passport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

This place is so evil..." A-rabs,Eye-ranians,Ph-akistanis"... Global axis of evil confrence ? 

Where are the Turkish barbarians? @Sinan Sultan of snatch ? @XenoEnsi-14 the ottoman pervert? 



So whats on the agenda.. Who should we bomb? Any suggestions ? @Blackmoon @haman10 


LoveIcon said:


> Wazzup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> At-least i will be able visit our *beloved* eastern neighbors with Iranian passport.



I feel you bruda..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Allahu akbar
Khomeini rahbar
Anyone who doesn't come to the rally tomorrow is a Kafar
(I'm a poet!)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Allahu akbar
> Khomeini rahbar
> Anyone who doesn't come to the rally tomorrow is a Kafar
> (I'm a poet!)


Burn the beetchez... "Funny noise with rolled tongue"..!


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This place is so evil..." A-rabs,Eye-ranians,Ph-akistanis"... Global axis of evil confrence ?


And the Dark Emperor Xeno Ensi, since nobody made the claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> And the Dark Emperor Xeno Ensi, since nobody made the claim.



All hail Sultan Mehmet XXX Xeno Ensi the Pervert of Perverts.. The mighty Palm destroyer ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Burning is ISIS's method; we put bitchzzzzz in 'gooni', if you know what it is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL Thought you might be interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Burning is ISIS's method; we put bitchzzzzz in 'gooni', if you know what it is


Calm down Khomeini ... No politics ..

@Sinan some other time bruda ! 

What's goin on !!..

What the fk people..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Calm down Khomeini ... No politics ..
> 
> @Sinan some other time bruda !
> 
> What's goin on !!..
> 
> What the fk people..


Everything fine bro. How are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> Everything fine bro. How are you ?


Starting to dislike my mother in law..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We are already considered evil..


That's why we feel so close.
Bros before hoes, always.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> All hail Sultan Mehmet XXX Xeno Ensi the *Pervert of Perverts..* The mighty Palm destroyer ..


Careful,... 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What's goin on !!..
> 
> What the fk people..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Cake-ice cream

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I'm broke.. And Valentine's Day is comin...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 292813


That's just Human cruelty.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm broke.. And Valentine's Day is comin...


No comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> That's just Human cruelty.
> 
> 
> No comment.


Where there is a will there is a way...

Options;
A)Spend the money I've been saving for my jeep.
B)Borrow it from Father (borrow lol).
C) :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Where there is a will there is a way...
> 
> Options;
> A)Spend the money I've been saving for my jeep.
> B)Borrow it from Father (borrow lol).
> C) :
> View attachment 292820


You forgot option D) which only costs time.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL Thought you might be interested.



high RCS !


----------



## xenon54 out

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 292813


So hot it burned my eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Try the ones from Panjgur ... The best you will ever have.. Stuffed with cream and dry fruit .. Finger kickin good ..



pictures please.



Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> I'll give you a box in exchange of a box of Indian pepper



okay, but i must say that of all the peppers, the most commonly used indian pepper, the black, is generally over-rated... i have found only two sensible uses of it : on hard-boiled egg and in soups ( especially bone soup ).

nevertheless, we must arrange this strategic exchange - iranians date vs indian pepper... let's cut the pakistanis out of this.


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> high RCS !


Because of the vertical stabilizers....i noticed...not having a propeller is plus though.

What's interesting is it's mission profile;

-Strategic Assault.
- CAS
- SEAD / DEAD
*- Missile Attack.
*
First of all there is no reconnaissance/surveillance in it's mission profile...so are there no FLIR (there is none in the visual also).... how it's going to conduct it's strikes ? With GPS guided missiles/bombs ?

MISU should also have the ability to engage Aerial targets..missile attack stands for that. So how it's going to attack without any radar...is it network centric, gets info of the enemy aircraft from Awacs ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@Serpentine Iranian App warning about religion police, is this legit? If so then its genious, reminds me on Radar warning apps. 













İran'da ahlak polisinin yerini bildiren cep telefonu uygulaması

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

What have you done to make this US soldier cry ??? Where is your hospitality.


----------



## Salman_Farsi

jamahir said:


> okay, but i must say that of all the peppers, the most commonly used indian pepper, the black, is generally over-rated... i have found only two sensible uses of it : on hard-boiled egg and in soups ( especially bone soup ).
> 
> nevertheless, we must arrange this strategic exchange - iranians date vs indian pepper... let's cut the pakistanis out of this.


Sorry but the Pakistani rice is very more important for us 
But how is that you know our dates? cause Iran is more famous for its safran and pistache…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> All hail Sultan Mehmet XXX Xeno Ensi the Pervert of Perverts.. The mighty Palm destroyer ..



"palm destroyer"... that's a new phrase for me. 



Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> View attachment 292812
> 
> Cake-ice cream



i just had a omelette... i wish i could have the cake ice-cream as dessert. 



xenon54 said:


> So hot it burned my eyes.



and i have developed a fever.



Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Sorry but the Pakistani rice is very more important for us



in that case india is already exporting the long-grain basmati rice to iran[1] :


> Exports
> India is the leading exporter of the Basmati Rice to the global market. The country has exported 37,02,260.12 MT of Basmati Rice to the world for the worth of Rs. 27,597.87 crores during the year 2014-15.
> 
> Major Export Destinations (2014-15) : Saudi Arabia, Iran, United Arab Emirates, Iraq and Kuwait.





> “Basmati” is long grain aromatic rice grown for many centuries in the specific geographical area, at the Himalayan foot hills of Indian sub-continent, blessed with characteristics extra- long slender grains that elongate at least twice of their original size with a characteristics soft and fluffy texture upon cooking, delicious taste, superior aroma and distinct flavor, Basmati rice is unique among other aromatic long grain rice varieties.
> 
> Agro- climatic conditions of the specific geographical area as well as method of harvesting, processing and aging attribute these characteristic features to Basmati rice. Owning to its unique characteristics the “ scented Pearl” lends a touch of class that can transform even the most ordinary meal into a gourmet’s delight.
> 
> Varieties:
> The main varieties of Basmati rice as notified under the seeds Act, 1966 are Basmati 386 , Basmati 217 , Ranbir Basmati , Karnal Local/ Taraori Basmati, Basmati 370, Type-3 (Dehradooni Basmati), Pusa Basmati-1, Pusa Basmati 1121, Punjab Basmati-1, Haryana Basmati- 1, Kasturi and Mahi Sugandha.
> 
> Areas of Cultivation:
> The areas of Basmati Rice production in India are in the states of J & K, Himanchal Pradesh, Punjab, Haryana, Delhi, uttarakhand and western Uttar Pradesh.





Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> But how is that you know our dates? cause Iran is more famous for its safran and pistache…



oh, @DESERT FIGHTER mentioned the dates first.

in india, kashmir grows saffron famously :











so we already have much commonality... about pista, i don't know about its cultivation in india.


---

[1] Basmati rice


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> in that case india is already exporting the long-grain basmati rice to iran


Pakistani rice is simpy delectable and juicy, indian rice dont stand a chance, dont even think about it


----------



## jamahir

Mentee said:


> Pakistani rice is simpy delectable and juicy, indian rice dont stand a chance, dont even think about it



hmm, let's ask @Seyed Amir Hossein if he had the chance to try both rices. 

but i must try pakistani rice then... so that will be in a pakistan food festival in india or if all goes well i will visit pakistan in four years.

Indo-Pak food fest: Culinary route to peace | lucknow | Hindustan Times

Sena targets Pune entrepreneur over Pak. food festival - The Hindu


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> hmm, let's ask @Seyed Amir Hossein if he had the chance to try both rices.
> 
> but i must try pakistani rice then... so that will be in a pakistan food festival in india or if all goes well i will visit pakistan in four years.


you heard the man and why in four years do you have to complete a presidential term



jamahir said:


> Indo-Pak food fest: Culinary route to peace | lucknow | Hindustan Times
> 
> Sena targets Pune entrepreneur over Pak. food festival - The Hindu


here in Pak if jud try to do these kind of stunts they will get a good beating,
why the police dont stop those langoors there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Mentee said:


> you heard the man and why in four years do you have to complete a presidential term





well, money is one reason... the other is i want to develop my political standing... so fours years when i hope to have developed both.



Mentee said:


> here in Pak if jud try to do these kind of stunts they will get a good beating,
> why the police dont stop those langoors there



shiv sena and its offshoot, mns ( maharashtra navnirman sena ), are very influential in maharashtra state ( where poona/pune city is ), so the police are sadly within that influence orbit.

as a side track, it is said that the congress party was involved in the creation of shiv sena in the 60's... also, one banned pdf member, @vsdoc ( a parsi doctor ), is a member of ss in poona.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> @vsdoc ( a parsi doctor ), is a member of ss in poona


ive read some of his posts over all he's a very balanced guy but, a parsi being a member of ss. yeh kea locha hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

jamahir said:


> hmm, let's ask @Seyed Amir Hossein if he had the chance to try both rices.
> 
> but i must try pakistani rice then... so that will be in a pakistan food festival in india or if all goes well i will visit pakistan in four years.
> 
> Indo-Pak food fest: Culinary route to peace | lucknow | Hindustan Times
> 
> Sena targets Pune entrepreneur over Pak. food festival - The Hindu


I prefer our own Kamfiruzi rice to both of your rices

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Mentee said:


> ive read some of his posts over all he's a very balanced guy but, a parsi being a member of ss. yeh kea locha hain



he's a fellow tharki so generally he's okay, but his political ideology is strange really... him being a zoroastrian he knows that vedic hinduism is a offshoot of ancient iran culture and he considers hindus to be of the same cultural stock... now that's okay till there, but where it gets strange is his belief in three things : (a). taking revenge now for the arab muslim invasion of iran 1300+ years ago and the flight of his ancestors to india then, (b). using the shiv sena and the rest of the sangh as means of that revenge, (c). his belief in "dhera", the zoroastrian concept of casteism against those of "impure blood" and this belief despite him being a doctor. 



Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> I prefer our own Kamfiruzi rice to both of your rices



the man has spoken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> he's a fellow tharki so generally he's okay, but his political ideology is strange really... his ancestry being persian zoroastrian he knows that vedic hinduism is a offshoot of ancient iran culture... now that's okay till there, but where it gets strange is his belief in three things : (a). taking revenge now for the arab muslim invasion of iran 1300+ years ago, (b). using the shiv sena and the rest of the sangh as means of that revenge, (c). his belief in "dhera", the zoroastrian concept of casteism against those of "impure blood" and this belief despite him being a doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> the man has spoken.



so we have a tie, otherwise indian rice would have been defeated miserably. i think that iranian fellow is just being diplomatic , he knows in his heart which one is divine



jamahir said:


> he's a fellow tharki so generally he's okay, but his political ideology is strange really... his ancestry being persian zoroastrian he knows that vedic hinduism is a offshoot of ancient iran culture... now that's okay till there, but where it gets strange is his belief in three things : (a). taking revenge for the arab muslim invasion of iran 1300+ years ago, (b). using the shiv sena and the rest of the sangh as means of that revenge, (c). his belief in "dhera", the zoroastrian concept of casteism against those of "impure blood" and this belief despite him being a doctor.


he wants to take revenge of arab invasion from his own countrymwn , strange--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

jamahir said:


> "palm destroyer"... that's a new phrase for me.
> 
> 
> 
> i just had a omelette... i wish i could have the cake ice-cream as dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> and i have developed a fever.
> 
> 
> 
> in that case india is already exporting the long-grain basmati rice to iran[1] :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, @DESERT FIGHTER mentioned the dates first.
> 
> in india, kashmir grows saffron famously :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we already have much commonality... about pista, i don't know about its cultivation in india.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> [1] Basmati rice


Iran is number one in safran, pistache and caviar. 3 luxurious products B)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Iran is number one in safran, pistache and caviar. 3 luxurious products B)


you cannot beat the kashmiri one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Mentee said:


> so we have a tie, otherwise indian rice would have been defeated miserably. i think that iranian fellow is just being diplomatic , he knows in his heart which one is divine


You got the point! Diplomacy is in our blood  but that doesn't mean I prefer Pakistan rice!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Mentee said:


> he wants to take revenge of arab invasion from his own countrymwn , strange--



correct... revenge on indian muslims for what arabs did 1300 years ago. 

though he did say that he doesn't hate all indian muslims and he has muslim friends in poona... but still the above idea is strange other than the fact of him believing in "impure blood" despite being a doctor.



Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Iran is number one in safran, pistache and caviar. 3 luxurious products B)



i never had caviar, don't even know how it smells or feels... if i get to visit iran i will definitely try it.

and i will do this... in some days i will visit a iran foods restaurant in one of the big indian cities and describe my experience in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> You got the point! Diplomacy is in our blood  but that doesn't mean I prefer Pakistan rice!


hmm so even then it does not mean that you prefer inidan rice still we win


----------



## jamahir

Mentee said:


> hmm so even then it does not mean that you prefer inidan rice still we win



how does that work??


----------



## Salman_Farsi

jamahir said:


> correct... revenge on indian muslims for what arabs did 1300 years ago.
> 
> though he did say that he doesn't hate all indian muslims and he has muslim friends in poona... but still the above idea is strange other than the fact of him believing in "impure blood" despite being a doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> i never had caviar, don't even know how it smells or feels... if i get to visit iran i will definitely try it.
> 
> and i will do this... in some days i will visit a iran foods restaurant in one of the big indian cities and describe my experience in this thread.


Too be honest, I haven't tested it myself! Lol! I haven't even seen in Iran cause they export the majority! But I've seen a lot in Europe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> caviar


is that some kind of egg thingy?, ican't even bear the smell of an egg


----------



## jamahir

Mentee said:


> is that some kind of egg thingy?, ican't even bear the smell of an egg



eggs of a certain fish, yes... i think it is supposed to be sweetened to eat.

and i love chicken eggs, whether hard-boiled or as omelette ( sweet and non-sweet ).


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> how does that work??


that parsi doc's logic worki ,ive just tried it-- taking revenge from indian rice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Mentee said:


> you cannot beat the kashmiri one


It can't even challenges ours! Safran for Iran, is like Whiskey for Russia, Cheese for France, Pizza for Italy, Oil for KSA and invasion for USA! No one could challenge them in this issues!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

wikipedia entry for "caviar" doesn't talk of sweetening or sugar.


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> eggs of a certain fish, yes... i think it is supposed to be sweetened to eat.
> 
> and i love chicken eggs, whether hard-boiled or as omelette ( sweet and non-sweet ).


how do they taste, you folks consider them tasty iam shakahari in this matter


----------



## jamahir

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> It can't even challenges ours! Safran for Iran, is like Whiskey for Russia, Cheese for France, Pizza for Italy, Oil for KSA and invasion for USA! No one could challenge them in this issues!





that's a superb punchline.



Mentee said:


> how do they taste, you folks consider them tasty iam shakahari in this matter



you never had chicken egg??


----------



## Mentee

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> It can't even challenges ours! Safran for Iran, is like Whiskey for Russia, Cheese for France, Pizza for Italy, Oil for KSA and invasion for USA! No one could challenge them in this issues!


 my friend kashmiri one can beat any type of saffron any day , if kashmir is a ring saffron is a gem



jamahir said:


> that's a superb punchline.
> 
> 
> 
> you never had chicken egg??



only at the age of 4 or 5 if i remeber correctly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

jamahir said:


> that's a superb punchline.


There was some other things but the only polite one was this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mentee

will have to go now KHUDA HAFIZ and shaba a khyr to every brethren

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Mentee said:


> will have to go now KHUDA HAFIZ and shaba a khyr to every brethren


Shab khosh baradar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Sorry but the Pakistani rice is very more important for us
> But how is that you know our dates? cause Iran is more famous for its safran and pistache…



I'm sorry to say to our Indian and Pakistan friends but both their prices and crap compared to ours. They are cheaper and have longer grains but our shomali rices taste better.

But spices is something else. When I go to Dubai, I bring back with me a bunch of spices. Chicken masala spices, garam masala, tiny dried red chillies, kashmiri red pepper, anise, curry leaves, my bag always spells of spices.



Seyed Amir Hossein said:


> Sorry but the Pakistani rice is very more important for us
> But how is that you know our dates? cause Iran is more famous for its safran and pistache…



I'm sorry to say to our Indian and Pakistan friends but both their prices and crap compared to ours. They are cheaper and have longer grains but our shomali rices taste better.

But spices is something else. When I go to Dubai, I bring back with me a bunch of spices. Chicken masala spices, garam masala, tiny dried red chillies, kashmiri red pepper, anise, curry leaves, my bag always spells of spices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@Daneshmand 

Sufis are Sunni...but we are from Hanafi school, they are from Sufi school.... can we categorize like that ?


----------



## haman10

@DESERT FIGHTER tnx bro. Its been a long time this thread wasn't really a chill one tnx to some people

Visit much more often. You're truly sth else

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER tnx bro. Its been a long time this thread wasn't really a chill one tnx to some people
> 
> Visit much more often. You're truly sth else

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mentee

Sinan said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Sufis are Sunni...but we are from Hanafi school, they are from Sufi school.... can we categorize like that ?



my brother almost every Sufi in the subcontinent belongs to Hanafi school of thought and thats some thing very huge---- if you consider the population.--

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Mentee said:


> rother almost every Sufi in the subcontinent belongs to Hanafi school of thought and thats some thing very huge---- if you consider the population.--


Hımm, i asked this stuff, to one my friends.





He said "our prophet sees a circle of man talking about religious affairs, and next to it another circle who were performing Zikir. Our prophet then goes and sits in the first circle. When asked he said "this is more appropriate"."

And my friend also says, when doing prayers, you shouldn't tire yourself with physical activity. There is nothing about Zikir in Quran and Hadith, so we don't perform or approve. But it's their choice of devotion to god....so, we should respect.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mentee said:


> will have to go now KHUDA HAFIZ and shaba a khyr to every brethren



Shan Bakhair.. Shab a khair is common mistake..



Sinan said:


> Hımm, i asked this stuff, to one my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said "our prophet sees a circle of man talking about religious affairs, and next to it another circle who were performing Zikir. Our prophet then goes and sits in the first circle. When asked he said "this is more appropriate"."
> 
> And my friend also says, when doing prayers, you shouldn't tire yourself with physical activity. There is nothing about Zikir in Quran and Hadith, so we don't perform or approve. But it's their choice of devotion to god....so, we should respect.



In the end it's the thought that counts.. Pure = closer to Allah..

There are several such videos making rounds on social media.. From Pak aswell.. 



- Personal opinion ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

Sinan said:


> Hımm, i asked this stuff, to one my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said "our prophet sees a circle of man talking about religious affairs, and next to it another circle who were performing Zikir. Our prophet then goes and sits in the first circle. When asked he said "this is more appropriate"."
> 
> And my friend also says, when doing prayers, you shouldn't tire yourself with physical activity. There is nothing about Zikir in Quran and Hadith, so we don't perform or approve. But it's their choice of devotion to god....so, we should respect.



I dont know anout that circle thing, but in Pak , i think on thursday and on friday after Magrib prayer in sunni Masajid. they chant zikir and Durrod o Salam loudly
there are many things which are not discussed in Quran and Hadees--- mate don't just see the surface try to see beyond that, iam shocked that you folks were and are the flagbearers of sufi Islam and you are here applying a tableegi logic-------that its not here and there------- dont take it to the heart. May Allah Bless you



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Shan Bakhair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mentee said:


> I dont know anout that circle thing, but in Pak , i think on thursday and on friday after Magrib prayer in sunni Masajid. they chant zikir and Durrod o Salam loudly
> there are many things which are not discussed in Quran and Hadees--- mate don't just see the surface try to see beyond that, iam shocked that you folks were and are the flagbearers of sufi Islam and you are here applying a tableegi logic-------that its not here and there------- dont take it to the heart. May Allah Bless you


Prediction text..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Prediction text..


manhos smart fon, kbi kbi dil krta hain touch krny ki bjai punch krdo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Mentee said:


> tableegi logic-


What is tableegi logic

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Serpentine 

S-129 MK4 >>> SATCOM + SAR radar | Page 2

Mate, in this post, i mistakenly added wrong pic (at the attached files) Nothing important, as i was beginning a new project, i was bringing the drawings of the necessary HVAC related equipment's drawings to my Autocad drawing... I can't edit that post...so i you can remove it, i would appreciate.


----------



## Mentee

Sinan said:


> What is tableegi logic



show me where it is written in Quran o Hadees------ that is----


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> What is tableegi logic
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @Serpentine
> 
> S-129 MK4 >>> SATCOM + SAR radar | Page 2
> 
> Mate, in this post, i mistakenly added wrong pic (at the attached files) Nothing important, as i was beginning a new project, i was bringing the drawings of the necessary HVAC related equipment's drawings to my Autocad drawing... I can't edit that post...so i you can remove it, i would appreciate.



The editing feature doesn't work for me either, must be a forum glitch. I'll edit it as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Sinan said:


> What is tableegi logic
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> @Serpentine
> 
> S-129 MK4 >>> SATCOM + SAR radar | Page 2
> 
> Mate, in this post, i mistakenly added wrong pic (at the attached files) Nothing important, as i was beginning a new project, i was bringing the drawings of the necessary HVAC related equipment's drawings to my Autocad drawing... I can't edit that post...so i you can remove it, i would appreciate.


 one thing you would have noticed that they are performing zikir in anti clockwise circles, that may be called Islamic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

How is my new identity?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Salman_Farsi said:


> How is my new identity?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292988



There was this Iraqi guy in PDF... Salman Al Farsi.....you don't have "Al"....people might confuse you two.....



Mentee said:


> show me where it is written in Quran o Hadees------ that is----


We are not getting into discussion mate....we just say "for us it's not suitable...but we respect who ever does that"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Sinan said:


> There was this Iraqi guy in PDF... Salman Al Farsi.....you don't have "Al"....people might confuse you two.....


He's a fake, I'm a real Persian 
Is he active?


----------



## -SINAN-

Salman_Farsi said:


> He's a fake, I'm a real Persian
> Is he active?


Banned at the moment.

SALMAN AL-FARSI


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Just came back after donating blood..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Salman_Farsi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just came back after donating blood..


Any proof? Like a selfi while donating?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER tnx bro. Its been a long time this thread wasn't really a chill one tnx to some people
> 
> Visit much more often. You're truly sth else


Dont tell me you dont want me here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Sinan said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Sufis are Sunni...but we are from Hanafi school, they are from Sufi school.... can we categorize like that ?


I always considered Sufi as a completely different from any other school, a stand alone like Ibadi. But then I'm Amurikan soo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> I always considered Sufi as a completely different from any other school, a stand alone like Ibadi. But then I'm Amurikan soo...


No worries .... i too still couldn't figure out these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just came back after donating blood..


NEEDLE!!!!!


----------



## xenon54 out

Sufi and Hanafi are quite close to eachother though, at least closer than other schools as far as i know..


----------



## -SINAN-

Salman_Farsi said:


> Any proof? Like a selfi while donating?


What's the big deal that you asked for a proof ?


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Sinan said:


> What's the big deal that you asked for a proof ?


He's a Vampire.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Dont tell me you dont want me here.


Who cares what he wants....

Though...i kind of begin to like Iranian section....if you overlook certain members.....it's pretty much relaxed.  And the more important....there is no Hurshid here. 



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> He's a Vampire.


 Now it makes sense....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Who cares what he wants....
> 
> Though...i kind of begin to like Iranian section....if you overlook certain members.....it's pretty much relaxed.  And the more important....there is no Hurshid here.


Dude Iranians also have pride just like us so the reaction is normal if you consider what we are discussing about sometimes.
Sometimes im just visiting to see Soheils posts. 

Edit: see? Thats what i mean. 


SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 293043

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Dude Iranians also have pride just like us so the reaction is normal if you consider what we are discussing about sometimes.


Meh...i'm not doing it anymore....don't wanna argue about anything anymore. 



xenon54 said:


> Sometimes im just visiting to see Soheils posts.
> 
> Edit: see? Thats what i mean.


He is one of a kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 293047


You're treating your hand as if it was cut in half and then attached back together 
WTF is up with that sticker on your hand? 

Joking aside, that's a very respectable and healthy thing you did there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> You're treating your hand as if it was cut in half and then attached back together
> WTF is up with that sticker on your hand?
> 
> Joking aside, that's a very respectable and healthy thing you did there



I have 15 HB  the nurse slapped that plastic sticker thing coz the bleeding wasn't stoping..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> Dont tell me you dont want me here


Your existence not just appreciated but also demanded, not to let the sanity level reach zero.


XenoEnsi-14 said:


> NEEDLE!!!!!


Same here, needles, and I'll be gone for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mentee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Just came back after donating blood..


B+?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

A breathtaking submarine battle





Meanwhile on a Turkish tv channel




















Idiot of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> You're treating your hand as if it was cut in half and then attached back together
> WTF is up with that sticker on your hand?
> 
> Joking aside, that's a very respectable and healthy thing you did there


Haman maybe you would know...

2 Years ago, i gave blood. I felt a little tired and dizzy. I slept, and woke up in the morning.......I literally jumped out of the bed (and i'm not a morning person)... i was felling like, i drank 2 energy drinks, For a month, i was extremely energetic, won't tire, won't get sleepy, sleeping 3-4 hours was enough, never get a head ache....i was feeling like super human.

1 month later...slowly i turned back to normal.

6 months ago i gave blood but there was no change in my body....or a bit change but not like the 2 years ago....

Why i felt so good 2 years ago and why nothing changed at the last time ?



Serpentine said:


> Meanwhile on a Turkish tv channel



"Flying Man Sabri" he was saying, " i stay float in the bus, i have witness, i can fly "....the guy in the left started to mock him....he said Allah and start rolling in the floor....they threw him out of the studio....he was quiet a fenomen a couple of years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mentee said:


> B+?


Yup.. O+ & B+ in my family .. I'm B+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> A breathtaking submarine battle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile on a Turkish tv channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot of the year


Seen the last one on 9gag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Haman maybe you would know...
> 
> 2 Years ago, i gave blood. I felt a little tired and dizzy. I slept, and woke up in the morning.......I literally jumped out of the bed (and i'm not a morning person)... i was felling like, i drank 2 energy drinks, For a month, i was extremely energetic, won't tire, won't get sleepy, sleeping 3-4 hours was enough, never get a head ache....i was feeling like super human.
> 
> 1 month later...slowly i turned back to normal.
> 
> 6 months ago i gave blood but there was no change in my body....or a bit change but not like the 2 years ago....
> 
> Why i felt so good 2 years ago and why nothing changed at the last time ?



Your face after giving blood 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yup.. O+ & B+ in my family .. I'm B+


mine is also


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> A breathtaking submarine battle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile on a Turkish tv channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot of the year


Oh btw, gonna test my new car on german autobahn this weekend, got it last saturday, im somewhere between happy and nervous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Oh btw, gonna test my new car on german autobahn this weekend, got it last saturday, im somewhere between happy and nervous.



What's your new car?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> Who cares what he wants....
> 
> Though...i kind of begin to like Iranian section....if you overlook certain members.....it's pretty much relaxed.  And the more important....there is no Hurshid here.
> 
> 
> Now it makes sense....


Begin?? Seriously bro???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> What's your new car?


A4 TFSI Quattro

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Begin?? Seriously bro???


Before it was more like killing time....



xenon54 said:


> A4 TFSI Quattro


God i love and hate that car..... 

There was a dude with that car which i came across every morning. I like to drive fast, so i would floor the gas pedal when lights hit the green... This dude would allow me to go a little then, i would hear a engine roar and he would pass me....then he would get slower, allow me to pass him...than again pass me....fvcker. He did it like 4-5 days....at the last time, while he was passing me, i steered my car onto him. That got him scared i guess, he stopped messing with me.

Seriously awesome car, Allah nazardan, beladan esirgesin. 

And don't forget this please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> There was a dude with that car which i came across every morning. I like to drive fast, so i would floor the gas pedal when lights hit the green... This dude would allow me to go a little then, i would hear a engine roar and he would pass me....then he would get slower, allow me to pass him...than again pass me....fvcker. He did it like 4-5 days....at the last time, while he was passing me, i steered my car onto him. That got him scared i guess, he stopped messing with me.


Lol what a dick move, you should have teached him a lesson (well you did but you should have humiliated him). 
And thx bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> A4 TFSI Quattro



Awesome, I love Audi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Comparing bayraktar with S-129 !?


Don't this discuss with that guy.


----------



## Uhuhu

Serpentine said:


> Awesome, I love Audi.



who doesn't..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Uhuhu said:


> who doesn't..


BMW owners, they are jelous.


----------



## Uhuhu

xenon54 said:


> BMW owners, they are jelous.



so when it comes to buy, i would rather BMW either. 

Actually its a hard decision to choose among all German cars, dont forget about porsche


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> BMW owners, they are jelous.


Come on dude......








Uhuhu said:


> so when it comes to buy, i would rather BMW either.


Me too. M3 if i can. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@xenon54 if i might ask, for how much did you bought it ? I wanna compare with the prices in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> Sufis are Sunni...but we are from Hanafi school, they are from Sufi school.... can we categorize like that ?



Not really. Mysticism exists in various forms and shapes among almost all schools of fiqh. These are not exclusive to each other. Someone might be a sufi and hanafi. It is important to note here that sufis do not have an independent structured fiqh. Sufism is a mystic cultural subset inside established fiqh schools. But because its ideas are transcendent in nature, it often over-rides in philosophical terms, the school from which it has arisen. But this transcendent nature is often illusory and has no real world impact on the underlying foundations of fiqh school inside which it is thriving. The moment this transcendent nature tries to over-ride the dominant school of fiqh, it is crushed and put back into its box.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Uhuhu said:


> so when it comes to buy, i would rather BMW either.


Yeah just joking i also considered BMW but Audi is known for Quattro, another reason is that there is a stereotype that BMW is being only driven by Turks/Albanians in Europe. 

Ask @warfareknow if you dont believe me.



Sinan said:


> @xenon54 if i might ask, for how much did you bought it ? I wanna compare with the prices in Turkey.


20'000 $, 60'000km, 211hp, 2012, TFSI, Quattro, S-line with additional extras, sport kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> Me too. M3 if i can.



M3 series is my favorite series since decades ago. specially old 320s 318s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> M3 series is my favorite series since decades ago. specially old 320s 318s.


These one.  ? I love all BMW 3s since these, every year it goes better never disappoints you with their new model. 









xenon54 said:


> 20'000 $, 60'000km, 211hp, 2012, TFSI, Quattro, S-line with additional extras, sport kit.


As i suspected, twice much here. ......
http://www.sahibinden.com/audi-a4-2.0-tfsi-quattro?sorting=a5_desc



xenon54 said:


> Yeah just joking i also considered BMW but Audi is known for Quattro, another reason is that there is a stereotype that BMW is being only driven by Turks/Albanians in Europe.
> 
> Ask @warfareknow if you dont believe me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Already watching 007 spectre; really disappointing…


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> As i suspected, twice much here. ......
> Audi A4 2.0 TFSI Quattro Fiyat Listesi ve 2. El Audi A4 2.0 TFSI Quattro Fiyatları | sahibinden.com








Some of them dont even have Quattro, Navi or some of the extras i have. 
Gasoline expensive as hell, Car expensive as hell, i feel sorry for you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Some of them dont even have Quattro, Navi or some of the extras i have.
> Gasoline expensive as hell, Car expensive as hell, i feel sorry for you guys.



Fvckin taxation....i can manage the state like that....just add tax to everything.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Fvckin taxation....i can manage the state like that....just add tax to everything.......


Meanwhile Saudis. 






Seriously this guy is insane  drifting at 240 km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Uhuhu

xenon54 said:


> Yeah just joking i also considered BMW but Audi is known for Quattro, another reason is that there is a stereotype that BMW is being only driven by Turks/Albanians in Europe.
> 
> Ask @warfareknow if you dont believe me.



haha funny, but iranians love Mercedes benz also.



Sinan said:


> These one.  ? I love all BMW 3s since these, every year it goes better never disappoints you with their new model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i suspected, twice much here. ......
> Audi A4 2.0 TFSI Quattro Fiyat Listesi ve 2. El Audi A4 2.0 TFSI Quattro Fiyatları | sahibinden.com



yes exactly, they are fantastic











have you ever seen any more beautiful lovely car?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Uhuhu said:


> haha funny, but iranians love Mercedes benz also.


Yeah Merz is another cliche but most known one is BMW M3, funny enough you and Sinan supported the stereotype.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

اینم برای چند لحظه خنده
اگه نیوتن از عربستانی بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Blackmoon said:


> اینم برای چند لحظه خنده
> اگه نیوتن از عربستانی بود




Another one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Yeah Merz is another cliche but most known one is BMW M3, funny enough you and Sinan supported the stereotype.


  

My ranking for German cars would be.

1-) Porsche
2-) Mercedes 
3-)BMW
4-) Audi
5-) Volkswagen
6-) Opel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Sinan said:


> There was a dude with that car which i came across every morning. I like to drive fast, so i would floor the gas pedal when lights hit the green... This dude would allow me to go a little then, i would hear a engine roar and he would pass me....then he would get slower, allow me to pass him...than again pass me....fvcker. He did it like 4-5 days....at the last time, while he was passing me, i steered my car onto him. That got him scared i guess, he stopped messing with me.


Both of you broke safe driving laws, here's your $1,000 dollar speeding tickets each and driving license suspended for one month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> My ranking for German cars would be.
> 
> 1-) Porsche
> 2-) Mercedes
> 3-)BMW
> 4-) Audi
> 5-) Volkswagen
> 6-) Opel


The first four share more or less the throne in the whole automobile industry if you ask me, as for Opel i would be ashamed to admit that this is German egineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

xenon54 said:


> Meanwhile Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously this guy is insane  drifting at 240 km/h.


Death wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Another one
> View attachment 293081



Commooon dude. What do you think of the video below? You previously told me that you know *Sayed* Payam indirectly through a friend. Isn't that too much of an obsession from a person living in the Islamic Republic?








Sinan said:


> My ranking for German cars would be.
> 
> 1-) Porsche
> 2-) Mercedes
> 3-)BMW
> 4-) Audi
> 5-) Volkswagen
> 6-) Opel



Do you guys like Toyota cars or Lexus? I don't recall seeing that many of them when I was in Turkey (if any).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Full Moon said:


> Do you guys like Toyota cars or Lexus? I don't recall seeing that many of them when I was in Turkey (if any).


Toyota sells as much as others....Lexus is not existent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> Toyota sells as much as others....Lexus is not existent.


Strange. Why Lexus doesn't exist?


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Another one
> View attachment 293081


Amazing 



Sinan said:


> Haman maybe you would know...
> 
> 2 Years ago, i gave blood. I felt a little tired and dizzy. I slept, and woke up in the morning.......I literally jumped out of the bed (and i'm not a morning person)... i was felling like, i drank 2 energy drinks, For a month, i was extremely energetic, won't tire, won't get sleepy, sleeping 3-4 hours was enough, never get a head ache....i was feeling like super human.
> 
> 1 month later...slowly i turned back to normal.
> 
> 6 months ago i gave blood but there was no change in my body....or a bit change but not like the 2 years ago....
> 
> Why i felt so good 2 years ago and why nothing changed at the last time ?
> 
> 
> 
> "Flying Man Sabri" he was saying, " i stay float in the bus, i have witness, i can fly "....the guy in the left started to mock him....he said Allah and start rolling in the floor....they threw him out of the studio....he was quiet a fenomen a couple of years ago.


I think the first time it was more like a placebo effect rather than real change in your life pattern. 

Anyway i would like to order a CBC, TIBC, Ferritin and T4,TSH if i was your doctor. just for routine check up though. Nothing concerning at all

Do you experience fatigue in your daily life? Do you exercise?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Don't this discuss with that guy.



Ye sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Yeah just joking i also considered BMW but Audi is known for Quattro, another reason is that there is a stereotype that BMW is being only driven by Turks/Albanians in Europe.
> 
> Ask @warfareknow if you dont believe me.
> 
> 
> 20'000 $, 60'000km, 211hp, 2012, TFSI, Quattro, S-line with additional extras, sport kit.




Since my best friends are all turks and they all want to/ drive a bmw 330/320i (? Not sure, I am a kia driver ) and only one of them drives a mercedes, I can confirm and I absolutly agree with him  But also most young russians I know, drive bmws, actually most young people with an imgiration background drive bmws

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> I think the first time it was more like a placebo effect rather than real change in your life pattern.
> 
> Anyway i would like to order a CBC, TIBC, Ferritin and T4,TSH if i was your doctor. just for routine check up though. Nothing concerning at all
> 
> Do you experience fatigue in your daily life? Do you exercise?



Yeah, i get tired after work...normally i get tired but that time, i was like a machine...no much cardio exercise... just daily exercising with this








Full Moon said:


> Strange. Why Lexus doesn't exist?


No idea...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

xenon54 said:


> Yeah Merz is another cliche but most known one is BMW M3, funny enough you and Sinan supported the stereotype.



Love knows any border 


Sinan said:


> My ranking for German cars would be.
> 
> 1-) Porsche
> 2-) Mercedes
> 3-)BMW
> 4-) Audi
> 5-) Volkswagen
> 6-) Opel



good ranking  I have good memory in driving with volkswagen. an old one. Golf 2 volkswagen  never forget my baby



























xenon54 said:


> The first four share more or less the throne in the whole automobile industry if you ask me, as for Opel i would be ashamed to admit that this is German egineering.



but i woud rather any opels car over any french car specially renault models. i am wonder that who are designing renaults cars? they are completely sucks!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> Love knows any border
> 
> 
> good ranking  I have good memory in driving with volkswagen. an old one. Golf 2 volkswagen  never forget my baby


Love Golf too.... that's one of the few brands that never disappoints you with the new version. 
I'm driving *Golf MK6 TSI 122HP , *(not GTI)
*




*


Uhuhu said:


> but i woud rather any opels car over any french car specially renault models. i am wonder that who are designing renaults cars? they are completely sucks!




---------------------------------------------

@xenon54 I would like to race against you if i had 180HP version....do you have DSG transmission or manuel ? If you had manuel, i would have a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salman_Farsi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 I would like to race against you if i had 180HP version....do you have DSG transmission or manuel ? If you had manuel, i would have a chance.


I have DSG but i can also drive tiptronic or whatever those are called on the steering wheel. 
Golf is aroud 400 kg lighter if im not wrong, but mind you quattro has 40-60 ratio. 

(Note: not my legs , not my RS6 )








Uhuhu said:


> but i woud rather any opels car over any french car specially renault models. i am wonder that who are designing renaults cars? they are completely sucks!


They arent the worst but just not your typical German engineering, there are definately worse cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

@Uhuhu , what I forgot to mention is , another friend of mine named Emre has also beside the Bmw X3 from his parents he drives a renault clio from 2001. He explained to me that it was a special import version that he bought cheap. It has extra hp and with his chiptuning he was able to push out aprox. 300hp. (Is hp equivalent to ps @xeon?) However, I never felt safe in that car . Especially not when he drives like we are in fast and furios

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> (Is hp equivalent to ps @xeon?)


Yeap but hp alone doesnt say much, its also about torque, front/rear/4wd, automatic/manual and weight of the car etc., still a clio with 300 hp is a hell of a car, it that even safe anymore, not that some bolts come out when driving on autobahn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> I have DSG but i can also drive tiptronic or whatever those are called on the steering wheel.
> Golf is aroud 400 kg lighter if im not wrong, but mind you quattro has 40-60 ratio.
> 
> (Note: not my legs , not my RS6 )



Maybe, i could have a chance if you had manuel....but against DSG no chance....it shifts the gear within microseconds...and everytime it shifts the gear (sport mode) in perfect engine revs....no human talent can match that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Maybe, i could have chance if you had manuel....but against DSG no chance....it shifts the gear within microseconds...and everytime it shifts the gear (sport mode) in perfect engine revs....no human talent can match that..


Dont wanna tell something wrong but dont you drive faster with manual shifting? DSG uses the most efficient RPM but not necessarily the fastest way to drive.
Thats why you also have tiptronic for manual shifting on DSG in sport kit but my theory could be wrong though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> normally i get tired but that time, i was like a machine


As i said ,its more of a psychological effect than a metabolic one .

No worries ,you're alright . Do more Aerobic exercises though ,they're much more effective on your health .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Dont wanna tell something wrong but dont you drive faster with manual shifting? DSG uses the most efficient RPM but not necessarily the fastest way to drive.
> Thats why you also have tiptronic for manual shifting on DSG in sport kit but my theory could be wrong though.


In normal automatic gears what your are saying is true... but DSG transmission is a whole different concept. DSG. It can change the shift in 0.008 seconds....using a manuel gearbox....no human can change the shift that quick.. To compare blink of a human eye is 0.1 seconds...DSG shifts 12 times faster than that.

The internal combustion engine drives two clutch packs.[2][4][5] The outer clutch pack drives gears 1, 3, 5[2][4] (and 7 when fitted), and reverse[2] — the outer clutch pack has a larger diameter compared to the inner clutch, and can therefore handle greater torque loadings. The inner clutch pack drives gears 2, 4, and 6.[2][4] Instead of a standard large dry single-plate clutch, each clutch pack for the six-speed DSG is a collection of four small wet interleaved clutch plates (similar to a motorcycle wet multi-plate clutch). Due to space constraints, the two clutch assemblies are concentric, and the shafts within the gearbox are hollow and also concentric.[5] Because the alternate clutch pack's gear-sets can be pre-selected[2][4][5] (predictive shifts enabled via the 'unused' section of the gearbox), un-powered time while shifting is avoided[2][5] because the transmission of torque is simply switched from one clutch-pack to the other.[2] T*his means that the DSG takes only about 8 milliseconds to upshift.[3][4] In comparison, the sequential manual transmission(SMT) in the Ferrari F430 Scuderia takes 60 milliseconds to shift,[21] or 150 milliseconds in the Ferrari Enzo.[3] *The quoted time for upshifts is the time the wheels are completely non-powered.

Meaning all you have to lean back and and floor the gas pedal. Doesn't matter if you are racing against Schumi if he is using the same car with manuel shift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Yeap but hp alone doesnt say much, its also about torque, front/rear/4wd, automatic/manual and weight of the car etc., still a clio with 300 hp is a hell of a car, it that even safe anymore, not that some bolts come out when driving on autobahn.



Yeah it is a light car and that with nearly 300hp 
That is another reason why I never felt safe and comfortable in that car, when we drove at the weekends to another city over the autobahn , I quietly paniked a bit .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

warfareknow said:


> Yeah it is a light car and that with nearly 300hp
> That is another reason why I never felt safe and comfortable in that car, when we drove at the weekends to another city over the autobahn , I quietly paniked a bit .


Iranians and Turks rather be friends with each other than be friends with Germans...or there is no such thing at all ? What about Arabs ?


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Someone is sad!






He thinks that Obama is doing a favour to us by giving us our OWN money after 12 years, and now we should respect the US while they're arming our enemies twice more than before the deal!
With all of my respect, if the American people choose this moron as president, they would show their idiocy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> In normal automatic gears what your are saying is true... but DSG transmission is a whole different concept. DSG. It can change the shift in 0.008 seconds....using a manuel gearbox....no human can change the shift that quick.. To compare blink of a human eye is 0.1 seconds...DSG shifts 12 times faster than that.
> 
> The internal combustion engine drives two clutch packs.[2][4][5] The outer clutch pack drives gears 1, 3, 5[2][4] (and 7 when fitted), and reverse[2] — the outer clutch pack has a larger diameter compared to the inner clutch, and can therefore handle greater torque loadings. The inner clutch pack drives gears 2, 4, and 6.[2][4] Instead of a standard large dry single-plate clutch, each clutch pack for the six-speed DSG is a collection of four small wet interleaved clutch plates (similar to a motorcycle wet multi-plate clutch). Due to space constraints, the two clutch assemblies are concentric, and the shafts within the gearbox are hollow and also concentric.[5] Because the alternate clutch pack's gear-sets can be pre-selected[2][4][5] (predictive shifts enabled via the 'unused' section of the gearbox), un-powered time while shifting is avoided[2][5] because the transmission of torque is simply switched from one clutch-pack to the other.[2] T*his means that the DSG takes only about 8 milliseconds to upshift.[3][4] In comparison, the sequential manual transmission(SMT) in the Ferrari F430 Scuderia takes 60 milliseconds to shift,[21] or 150 milliseconds in the Ferrari Enzo.[3] *The quoted time for upshifts is the time the wheels are completely non-powered.
> 
> Meaning all you have to lean back and and floor the gas pedal. Doesn't matter if you are racing against Schumi if he is using the same car with manuel shift.


Hmm interesting, humanity is getting lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

Salman_Farsi said:


> Someone is sad!
> View attachment 293483
> 
> 
> He thinks that Obama is doing a favour to us by giving us our OWN money after 12 years, and now we should respect the US while they're arming our enemies twice more than before the deal!
> With all of my respect, if the American people choose this moron as president, they would show their idiocy.









who is mocking who ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> Maybe, i could have a chance if you had manuel....but against DSG no chance....it shifts the gear within microseconds...and everytime it shifts the gear (sport mode) in perfect engine revs....no human talent can match that..



bro, never give up, , tune your golf and Don't under estimate the Golf and race him, Allah kolaylık versin


Golf 2 vs, lamborgini in iran.

نبرد گلف فرهاد صالحی با لامبورگینی گالاردو در تهران

and

درگ گلف R (نسل ششم) با گالاردو و M6 و CLS63

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Uhuhu said:


> bro, never give up, , tune your golf and Don't under estimate the Golf and race him, Allah kolaylık versin
> 
> 
> Golf 2 vs, lamborgini in iran.
> 
> نبرد گلف فرهاد صالحی با لامبورگینی گالاردو در تهران
> 
> and
> 
> درگ گلف R (نسل ششم) با گالاردو و M6 و CLS63


Your name has been a mystry for me for long time.

Yani chi Uhuhu?


----------



## xenon54 out

Uhuhu said:


> bro, never give up, , tune your golf and Don't under estimate the Golf and race him, Allah kolaylık versin
> 
> 
> Golf 2 vs, lamborgini in iran.
> 
> نبرد گلف فرهاد صالحی با لامبورگینی گالاردو در تهران
> 
> and
> 
> درگ گلف R (نسل ششم) با گالاردو و M6 و CLS63


@Sinan 
Audi A8 vs. Honda Civic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Salman_Farsi said:


> WTF? How did you dare to put your finger on such strategical issue?!? NEVER, I repeat NEVER do that again





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Try the ones from Panjgur ... The best you will ever have.. Stuffed with cream and dry fruit .. Finger kickin good ..


*You are indirectly sgguesting me Pakistani dates are >> then Irani* 
Jokes aside...Sir j i dont know the names of that particular Date...that i fall in love now..Vendor called it Irani ones...its 360/kg and sometimes upto 450 kg...it depends.
It appear more in Black then brown (75%black).... little hard to chew but full of taste .....there is another Irani date like a Honey very very Soft....if you break it upper thin layer....then it become very STICKY...So you've to pick it with gentle hands otherwise it become little nuisance ...it is 80% brown in appearence ,available 450/kg...but i dont like it bcoz it is so *Sweet * ...in my childhood i used to like Sweeter thing but now i like other stuff....i have no idea about the names of DATES...but i'll definately remember PANJGUR date


jamahir said:


> i told him so the irani dates must be redirected to india.


you did a BS....now we both get nothing out of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

_I think i found it....my favourite date
Piarom Date (piyarom):




_

Honey Date of Iran....Very Sweet with think layer is following

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

B+ Dracula said:


> you did a BS....now we both get nothing out of it





you and @Mentee too share the blame... i cannot allow you to continue on with pretend innocence.

hum toh doobenge sanam, tumhe bhi le doobenge. 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This place is so evil..." A-rabs,Eye-ranians,Ph-akistanis"... Global axis of evil confrence ?





XenoEnsi-14 said:


> And the Dark Emperor Xeno Ensi, since nobody made the claim.



**cough cough**

you forgot to mention the "most evil commies", the sentiment of "better dead than red".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

jamahir said:


> you and @Mentee too share the blame... i cannot allow you to continue on with pretend innocence.
> 
> hum toh doobege sanam, tumhe bhi le doobenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **cough cough**
> 
> you forgot to mention the "most evil commies", the sentiment of "better dead than red".



i suck @ marketing,should have hinted that Pakistani rice are a bit inferior to their Iranian counterparts,this way, could have secured a big order------koe bat nahe kuch logo @jamahir sy hamary Daish ka vikaas brdasht nae hota

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Mentee said:


> i suck @ marketing,should have hinted that Pakistani rice are a bit inferior to their Iranian counterparts,this way, could have secured a big order



hmm, we have a clever brother here.



Mentee said:


> ------koe bat nahe kuch logo @jamahir sy hamary Daish ka vikaas brdasht nae hota



sure... why would i want the welfare of dushman desh??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> @Sinan
> Audi A8 vs. Honda Civic


Hahahaha, iyi olmuş.....nası artizlik yapıyodu. "Çıksın çıksın, ben arkadan gelcem " filan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

*دولت چرا به لوازم شناور بودن قیمت‌ها پایبند نیست؟!*

روزنامه جوان در تحلیلی نوشت: قیمت‌ در اقتصاد یکی از مولفه‌های مهم است و کشف دقیق آن می‌تواند بر رفتار مصرف‌کننده و تولیدکننده اثرگذار باشد و در نهایت وضعیت مطلوبی را برای تولید و مصرف به همراه آورد، به طور نمونه در بازار امروز که دنیا به شکل آنلاین روی کالاها ارزش‌گذاری می‌کند به محض تغییر بهای نهاده‌های تولید قیمت نیز تعدیل می‌شود. در این بین در کشورهای توسعه‌یافته برای آنکه انحصارها نتواند بر تعیین بهای کالا به شکل مصنوعی تاثیر بگذارد، سازمان‌های قوی برای رصد بازار و شرکت‌های تولیدکننده کالا وجود دارند تا به محض شکل‌گیری انحصار این سازمان‌ها ورود کنند و موانع شکل‌گیری مجدد رقابت‌ سالم را برای کشف دقیق بهای کالا در بازار فراهم آورند.
نویسنده می‌افزاید: در ایران نیز مدتی است دولتمردان می‌گویند قیمت کالاها باید شناور شود، اما شناور شدن قیمت کالا به چه معناست. آیا بازارهای ایران که اصل رقابت نیز از سوی هیچ مرجعی به شکل واقعی مورد حمایت قرار نمی‌گیرد، امکان شناورسازی و آزادسازی بهای کالا در بازارها وجود دارد؟ همان طور که گفته شد امروزه در دنیا بهای کالا بر حسب قیمت تک‌تک نهاده‌های تولید تعیین می‌شود و اگر به هر دلیلی یکی از نهاده‌های تولید تغییر کند، بهای کالا نیز دستخوش تغییر می‌شود که این تغییر می‌تواند در جهت منفی یا مثبت باشد. اگرچه دولتمردان معتقد به شناورسازی قیمت‌ها در بازارهای داخلی هستند، اما رفتار آنها نشان می‌دهد اعتقادی به شناورسازی قیمت‌ها ندارند و منظورشان از شناورسازی فقط و فقط افزایش بی‌ضابطه قیمت کالا و خدمات در بازارهاست. بررسی‌ها نشان می‌دهد طی دو سال اخیر به دلیل رکود در اقتصاد جهانی و همچنین افت قابل ملاحظه قیمت نفت از بیش از 100 دلار به محدوده 28 دلار همه بازارها روند معکوسی را در قیمت‌ها تجربه کرده‌اند و در این میان کشورهایی که مبنای قیمت‌گذاری در اقتصادشان قیمت‌های جهانی کالا است به نسبت افت قیمت جهانی کالا، در بازارهایشان قیمت محصولات را تعدیل کرده‌اند اما به رغم این موضوع در ایران هیچ یک از کالاها با افت قیمت مواجه نشده است.
جوان خاطرنشان کرد: قیمت جهانی نفت طی دو سال گذشته از حدود 120 دلار در هر بشکه به محدوده کمتر از 30 دلار افت داشته است. یعنی قیمت در این بازار به یک‌سوم کاهش پیدا کرده است که این افت به دلیل ضریب نفوذ انرژی در تولید هر نوع کالایی، بالطبع بر قیمت تمام شده کالاها اثر داشته و قیمت کالاها را تعدیل منفی کرده است. تورم در دنیا و بازارهای بین‌المللی طی دو سال فعالیت دولت یازدهم روند معکوسی را به خود گرفته است و چون دنیا روی اصل رقابت فعالیت می‌کند شرکت‌ها نیز سعی می‌کنند در زمان رکود اقتصاد، قیمت تمام شده کالا را به رغم حفظ کیفیت به حداقل رسانند، اما در ایران در دولت هیچ یک از بازارها از افت تورم در بازارهای جهانی تاثیر نپذیرفته‌اند که جای بسی تعجب دارد.
در حقیقت به نظر می‌رسد مقوله افت بهای جهانی بسیاری از کالاهای وارداتی به ایران اعم از کالاهای اولیه، واسطه‌ای، سرمایه‌ای و مصرفی از سمع و نظر مردم ایران پنهان نگه داشته شده است. این در حالی است که افت قیمت جهانی کالا دقیقا در دولت راستگویان حادث شده و انتظار می‌رفت این دولت تمامی صنایع و تولیدکنندگان را ملزم کند که متناسب با افت قیمت جهانی، بهای کالاهای تولیدی خود را کاهش دهند.
به نظر می‌رسد مقصود دولت از طرح مباحثی چون آزادسازی و شناورسازی قیمت‌ها تنها افزایش بهای کالا و خدمات است، زیرا اگر اینگونه نبود، قیمت بسیاری از کالاها باید با توجه به افت جهانی بهای بسیاری از کالاها طی دو سال گذشته نیز در کشور کاهش می‌یافت، از این گذشته دولت توفیق رفع تحریم‌ها را نیز داشته که این نیز باید در افت بهای کالاهای داخلی نمود کند، زیرا هزینه واردات بین 10 تا 15 درصد کاهش یافته است.


----------



## B+ Dracula

jamahir said:


> hum toh doobenge sanam, tumhe bhi le doobenge.


I share one Truck Poetry with you 
"hamay tu apnoo nay loota Ghairoon ma kaha dum tha ~ Meri Kashtii waha dobii jaha pani kam tha)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Mr President will probably have another trip to Turkey soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon




----------



## Chevil

آقا این شمخانی متوهم داره موقعیت ما در خاورمیانه رو نابود می کنه ... 
اون از حمایت از عبادی برای تنش زدایی با آمریکا که داره از تو چشممون در میاد ... 
این از ضعف نشون دادن ظریف در این برهه ی حساس ... 

به این ها ( متوهمین دولتی ) بفهمونید که تنش زدایی وقتی کاربرد داره که طرف مقابل انسان باشه نه یک مشت عقده ای روانی خونخوار ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Chevil said:


> آقا این شمخانی متوهم داره موقعیت ما در خاورمیانه رو نابود می کنه ...
> اون از حمایت از عبادی برای تنش زدایی با آمریکا که داره از تو چشممون در میاد ...
> این از ضعف نشون دادن ظریف در این برهه ی حساس ...
> 
> به این ها ( متوهمین دولتی ) بفهمونید که تنش زدایی وقتی کاربرد داره که طرف مقابل انسان باشه نه یک مشت عقده ای روانی خونخوار ...



Jay doctor dar in doyreha khali. Hasht sal, nah Turkey, nah arabistan, na ham Djibouti ghule Africa, bah mah inturi raftar mikonam.


----------



## haman10

Salman_Farsi said:


> Mr President will probably have another trip to Turkey soon.


Cause he is an idiot that's why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

عکس/ افتتاح پروژه‌های عمرانی ،صنعتی و تفریحی در کیش

*very important interview with Putin's special strategist and think tank:*

مشاور پوتین: در مرکز «ولایت فقیه» اراده خدا وجود دارد +فیلم


----------



## Uhuhu

Salman_Farsi said:


> Mr President will probably have another trip to Turkey soon.



interesting to know what language they are talking together..?


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Uhuhu said:


> interesting to know what language they are talking together..?


Both speak English.


----------



## -SINAN-

Salman_Farsi said:


> Both speak English.


Erdogan doesn't knows English.... 

One minute, one minute........one minuteeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Sinan said:


> Erdogan doesn't knows English....
> 
> One minute, one minute........one minuteeeee


I saw them talking English in our TV.
You don't like Recep, right?



scythian500 said:


> عکس/ افتتاح پروژه‌های عمرانی ،صنعتی و تفریحی در کیش
> 
> *very important interview with Putin's special strategist and think tank:*
> 
> مشاور پوتین: در مرکز «ولایت فقیه» اراده خدا وجود دارد +فیلم


این روسها هم خوب بلد شدن چطور سر ما شیره بمالن! اونا از ملاقات با رهبری، اینم از این


----------



## like_a_boss

Sinan said:


> Erdogan doesn't knows English....
> 
> One minute, one minute........one minuteeeee


better than ahmadinejad 





@mike2000 is back 

happy valentine's day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Salman_Farsi said:


> I saw them talking English in our TV.
> You don't like Recep, right?


I don't like him....because he is a religion merchant.


----------



## mohsen

Conservation of Sanctions: Sanctions wont die, they transform from one excuse to another

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Iran is mediating Turk-Russia standoff.....


----------



## Uhuhu

Herd of ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500

روی پیشانی اردوغان چه چیزی نوشته شده است؟ +‌عکس و فیلم

پس از «فاتح» و «عماد»؛ موشک 2 هزار کیلومتری سپاه هم با کلاهک جدید آمد +عکس


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> Herd of ..



Maybe intended....



scythian500 said:


> روی پیشانی اردوغان چه چیزی نوشته شده است؟ +‌عکس و فیلم
> 
> پس از «فاتح» و «عماد»؛ موشک 2 هزار کیلومتری سپاه هم با کلاهک جدید آمد +عکس



Ghouta chemical attack was done by Syrian chemicals, and with Syrian missiles. It has been proved.




Syrian missiles similar to 'ones used in previous chemical weapons attacks' | World news | The Guardian

On the other hand, Turkey never in the history possessed or manufactured any kind of biological or chemical agents. We only have 50 B-61 Nuclear bombs that's all. 

Of course you are going to support a genocidal dictator because he is your ally...but don't fool yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Uhuhu said:


> Herd of ..



Maybe NY is the name of the guy standing beside him. Nader Yasser for example. They do look like they are in love.

---

I was answering some idiot in the M.E. forum regarding sectarian bs, and I found some great quotes from both leaders.

I specially like the quotes from Khomeini, because he phrases it in such a perfect manner.

leaders,

























*This is my favorite quote of them all *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> Maybe intended....
> 
> 
> 
> Ghouta chemical attack was done by Syrian chemicals, and with Syrian missiles. It has been proved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian missiles similar to 'ones used in previous chemical weapons attacks' | World news | The Guardian
> 
> On the other hand, Turkey never in the history possessed or manufactured any kind of biological or chemical agents. We only have 50 B-61 Nuclear bombs that's all.
> 
> Of course you are going to support a genocidal dictator because he is your ally...but don't fool yourselves.




UN's Carla Del Ponte says there is evidence rebels 'may have used sarin' in Syria | Middle East | News | The Independent

in 2013. 5 people were arrested in adena because of transporting sareen gas to syria. 

EXCLUSIVE: Sarin materials brought via Turkey & mixed in Syrian ISIS camps – Turkish MP to RT — RT News

The Syrian Chemical Weapons Attack Was a False Flag By Turkey and ISIS Washington's Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> UN's Carla Del Ponte says there is evidence rebels 'may have used sarin' in Syria | Middle East | News | The Independent
> 
> in 2013. 5 people were arrested in adena because of transporting sareen gas to syria.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Sarin materials brought via Turkey & mixed in Syrian ISIS camps – Turkish MP to RT — RT News
> 
> The Syrian Chemical Weapons Attack Was a False Flag By Turkey and ISIS Washington's Blog



Source 1-) Carla Del Ponte, a member of the UN Independent Commission of Inquiry on Syria, said that *testimony gathered from casualties and medical staff indicated that the nerve agent sarin was used by rebel fighters.
*
No evidence.

Source 2-) MP Eren Erdom...i know this stuff, since it caused a huge uproar in Turkey.
What he said "The investigation revealed that a number of Turkish citizens took part in negotiations with Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL) representatives on the supply of sarin gas. Pointing to evidence cited in the criminal case, he said that wiretapped phone conversations proved that an Al-Qaeda militant, Hayyam Kasap, acquired sarin."

He got no access to any investagations or have ability to listen wiretapped phonos....What he is saying is pure speculation.

Earlier same opposition claimed that Erdoğan's son, Bilal Erdoğan was in contact with ISIS and showed this photo.










Later on, it appeared that opposition took these photos from social media, and those guys were running a restaurant business (kebab restaurant) in İstanbul....Turkish citizens has no connection with terrorists. 

What more funny is these restaurant owners gave a press conference in their resaturant to euters, AFP, BPA, El Pais, El Mundo, New York Times, WSJ, Middle East Eye and promoted their kebabs. 
IŞİD'ci Sanılan Kardeşler Dünya Medyasını Ağırladı

Source 3 is citing source 2 for reference......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

با خواندن این خبر به این فکر افتادم مگه هدایایی که رئیس جمهور میگره برای خودش هست؟ مگه جز اموال دولت محسوب نمیشه؟



ساعت احمدی‌نژاد 200 میلیون حراج شد 





رئیس ستاد دیه کشور از حراج هدیه رئیس جمهور سابق به ستاد دیه برای آزادی زندانیان خبر داد.

اسدالله جولایی در مورد ماجرای حراج یکی از هدایای ریاست جمهوری به ستاد دیه گفت: یک روز آقای احمدی نژاد (رئیس جمهور سابق) یک ساعت طلا که هدیه امیر کویت به رئیس جمهور ایران بود را به ستاد دیه هدیه داد که حدود ۴۰ میلیون تومان ارزش دارد که ما اکنون می خواهیم در قالب طرح همت عالی این ساعت را با مبلغ پایه ۲۰۰ میلیون تومان حراج کنیم.

وی افزود: هم اکنون ۵ هزار زندانی چک و ۱۲۰۰ زندانی دیه در زندانها داریم. از خیرین که همیشه حامی ستاد دیه بوده اند هم می خواهیم در این حراج خیرخواهانه شرکت کنند تا عواید آن موجب آزادی تعداد زیادی از زندانیان در ایام نوروز شود.​


----------



## raptor22




----------



## Salman_Farsi

One of the things that I love so much in PDF, is the presence of someone like '500'! when he supports those stupid pro-FSA, I feel that I'm Javad Zarif, arguing with Adel Jubair, and suddenly Netanyahu jumps in from nowhere and start supporting Jubair, I become like:








Madali said:


> Maybe NY is the name of the guy standing beside him. Nader Yasser for example. They do look like they are in love.
> 
> ---
> 
> I was answering some idiot in the M.E. forum regarding sectarian bs, and I found some great quotes from both leaders.
> 
> I specially like the quotes from Khomeini, because he phrases it in such a perfect manner.
> 
> leaders,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is my favorite quote of them all *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chevil

جنرال زنگنه بعد از فتح الفتوح کرسنت و گرفتن غرامت محرمانه از ترکیه ، در راستای اجرای طرح دشمن افکن برجام 2 ، در نظر داره که قیمت بنزین رو *شناور* کنه ....

البته یک قانون فیزیکی در ایران هست که می گه قیمت ها در ایران ضد گرانش هستند و همیشه میل به بالا رفتن دارند ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Worth reading letter by letter.... @Daneshmand

۱۲ هزار میلیارد تومان طلب قرارگاه از دولت/ فیلم تلویزیون آلمان از تحریم‌شکنان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> Maybe NY is the name of the guy standing beside him. Nader Yasser for example. They do look like they are in love.
> 
> ---
> 
> I was answering some idiot in the M.E. forum regarding sectarian bs, and I found some great quotes from both leaders.
> 
> I specially like the quotes from Khomeini, because he phrases it in such a perfect manner.
> 
> leaders,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is my favorite quote of them all *



So strange that you post some of the revolution's propaganda here. No one takes that seriously after the Syrian Civil War. Even the most optimistic and kind folks have realized that it was all a mega taqiyya scheme. @Uhuhu once said: "that before the revolution, Khomeni has criticized the Shah for executing drug dealers". Then when he got in power, he appointed Sadiq Khalkhali to do some political cleansing of Iran's military. Tens of graphic photos of Sadiq Khalkhali's butchering job are clicks away from you.

Haven't you seen the multi million Syrian refugees to see how the brotherhood is doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> So strange that you post some of the revolution's propaganda here. No one takes that seriously after the Syrian Civil War. Even the most optimistic and kind folks have realized that it was all a mega taqiyya scheme. @Uhuhu once said: "that before the revolution, Khomeni has criticized the Shah for executing drug dealers". Then when he got in power, he appointed Sadiq Khalkhali to do some political cleansing of Iran's military. Tens of graphic photos of Sadiq Khalkhali's butchering job are clicks away from you.
> 
> Haven't you seen the multi million Syrian refugees to see how the brotherhood is doing?



Oh, you have opened my eyes, I guess I will now go join ISIS to atone for my mistakes. Thanks, bro, for helping me find the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> Oh, you have opened my eyes, I guess I will now go join ISIS to atone for my mistakes. Thanks, bro, for helping me find the truth.



That was funny. But funnier is when a Saudi tries to act like a liberal and human rights activist. I mean, these guys are so incompetent, that they can not even create their own propaganda against Iran. So now they are using what West has produced against Iran and re-branding them under Saudi label. I mean this is just hilarious. We can understand when it comes from West, since the Western world actually invented the current concepts of these ideas and values but Saudis trying to lecture Iran, is just beyond comedy. It is a new form of non-sense.



raptor22 said:


> با خواندن این خبر به این فکر افتادم مگه هدایایی که رئیس جمهور میگره برای خودش هست؟ مگه جز اموال دولت محسوب نمیشه؟
> 
> 
> 
> ساعت احمدی‌نژاد 200 میلیون حراج شد
> 
> View attachment 293970
> 
> رئیس ستاد دیه کشور از حراج هدیه رئیس جمهور سابق به ستاد دیه برای آزادی زندانیان خبر داد.
> 
> اسدالله جولایی در مورد ماجرای حراج یکی از هدایای ریاست جمهوری به ستاد دیه گفت: یک روز آقای احمدی نژاد (رئیس جمهور سابق) یک ساعت طلا که هدیه امیر کویت به رئیس جمهور ایران بود را به ستاد دیه هدیه داد که حدود ۴۰ میلیون تومان ارزش دارد که ما اکنون می خواهیم در قالب طرح همت عالی این ساعت را با مبلغ پایه ۲۰۰ میلیون تومان حراج کنیم.
> 
> وی افزود: هم اکنون ۵ هزار زندانی چک و ۱۲۰۰ زندانی دیه در زندانها داریم. از خیرین که همیشه حامی ستاد دیه بوده اند هم می خواهیم در این حراج خیرخواهانه شرکت کنند تا عواید آن موجب آزادی تعداد زیادی از زندانیان در ایام نوروز شود.​



Khob ta vaghti keh pool toyeh jibeh shakhsi ina nareh, va barayeh mardom hazineh besheh hamon beytolmal eh digeh. 

Vali ghanonesho dorost nemidonam vali riasat jomhori khodesh yeh mozeh dareh keh injor hadaya ro tosh negahdari mikonan. Va beh nazar man nabayad injor hadaya ro forokht. Bayad to mozeh omomi gozasht. Vali Ahmadinejad yekam semsar ham bood, va alaghei khasi beh aab kardan amvaal raked dasht.



scythian500 said:


> Worth reading letter by letter.... @Daneshmand
> 
> ۱۲ هزار میلیارد تومان طلب قرارگاه از دولت/ فیلم تلویزیون آلمان از تحریم‌شکنان



Beh tor kolli, eghtesad bayad az sepah va artesh joda basheh. Agar ina mikhan komaki konan bayad ba shafafiat tamam dar jahai keh hozor bakhsh khososi momkeh nist, vared beshan. Na dar por soodtarin karha (mesleh naft va gaz va eskeleh zadan etc). Ya agar mitonan yeh nahadi dorost konan mesleh darpa va moshkelat technology keshvar ro hal konan. Nirohayeh nezami nabayad hich goneh dekhalati dar siasat va eghtesad dashteh bashan. Varna keh fesad hameh ja ro migireh (hamanjor ham keh gerefteh). Ageh baradaran arteshi ya sepahi alagheyeh ziadi beh business daran mitonan estefa bedan va beran donbal business. Vali ba Colt beh kamar bastan va business kardan, keshvar pishraft nakhahad kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Saudis accusing Iran of sectarianism be like:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@Serpentine 

Just a suggestion....

We had these threads.
Turkish Politics & Internal Affairs
Turkish Geopolitics/ Foreign Affairs

So, anyone who would like to discuss about these topics would go to these threads and leave the Çay Bahçesi as a chill thread.....just sayin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Vatanam pareye tanam, ey zaaaaaaadgaaaaho mihanam!


----------



## Full Moon

Madali said:


> Oh, you have opened my eyes, I guess I will now go join ISIS to atone for my mistakes. Thanks, bro, for helping me find the truth.



I don't think that this is a way to answer the points I raised. But, if you really believe in the revolution, then join one of the many IRGC's created militias in Iraq. Not ISIS. Here is a decent list:

1. Badr organization *منظمة بدر*
2. Hezbollah Iraq *حزب الله العراق*
3. Asa'eb Ahl Al Haq *عصائب أهل الحق*
4. Saraya Al Salam *سرايا السلام*
5. Liwa Abu Al Fadhl Al Abbas *لواء أبو الفضل العباس*

They are all there to stop the discrimination between Shias and Sunnis, and you can be certain that they have nothing to do with spreading sectarianism. Aren't they just implementing the revolution's manual?


----------



## Madali

Full Moon said:


> I don't think that this is a way to answer the points I raised. But, if you really believe in the revolution, then join one of the many IRGC's created militias in Iraq. Not ISIS. Here is a decent list:
> 
> 1. Badr organization *منظمة بدر*
> 2. Hezbollah Iraq *حزب الله العراق*
> 3. Asa'eb Ahl Al Haq *عصائب أهل الحق*
> 4. Saraya Al Salam *سرايا السلام*
> 5. Liwa Abu Al Fadhl Al Abbas *لواء أبو الفضل العباس*
> 
> They are all there to stop the discrimination between Shias and Sunnis, and you can be certain that they have nothing to do with spreading sectarianism. Aren't they just implementing the revolution's manual?



Yes. It's called "The Ayatollah Guide to Taqiya and How to Look Cool While Doing It"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

دوستان آیا شما هم وارد فاز خونه تکانی شدید؟ یکی بیا من رو نجات بده تا حالا کل پرده های خونه رو دو بار شستیم + کل خونه هنوز هم دست بر دار نیست .. فکر کنم این فاز مقدماتی پروژه هست ... یه آخر سال برسم شانس آوردم ....​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

Saudi Arabia's Role in the Unprecedented Azerbaijan Money Value Fall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> That was funny. But funnier is when a Saudi tries to act like a liberal and human rights activist. I mean, these guys are so incompetent, that they can not even create their own propaganda against Iran. So now they are using what West has produced against Iran and re-branding them under Saudi label. I mean this is just hilarious. We can understand when it comes from West, since the Western world actually invented the current concepts of these ideas and values but Saudis trying to lecture Iran, is just beyond comedy. It is a new form of non-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Khob ta vaghti keh pool toyeh jibeh shakhsi ina nareh, va barayeh mardom hazineh besheh hamon beytolmal eh digeh.
> 
> Vali ghanonesho dorost nemidonam vali riasat jomhori khodesh yeh mozeh dareh keh injor hadaya ro tosh negahdari mikonan. Va beh nazar man nabayad injor hadaya ro forokht. Bayad to mozeh omomi gozasht. Vali Ahmadinejad yekam semsar ham bood, va alaghei khasi beh aab kardan amvaal raked dasht.
> 
> 
> 
> Beh tor kolli, eghtesad bayad az sepah va artesh joda basheh. Agar ina mikhan komaki konan bayad ba shafafiat tamam dar jahai keh hozor bakhsh khososi momkeh nist, vared beshan. Na dar por soodtarin karha (mesleh naft va gaz va eskeleh zadan etc). Ya agar mitonan yeh nahadi dorost konan mesleh darpa va moshkelat technology keshvar ro hal konan. Nirohayeh nezami nabayad hich goneh dekhalati dar siasat va eghtesad dashteh bashan. Varna keh fesad hameh ja ro migireh (hamanjor ham keh gerefteh). Ageh baradaran arteshi ya sepahi alagheyeh ziadi beh business daran mitonan estefa bedan va beran donbal business. Vali ba Colt beh kamar bastan va business kardan, keshvar pishraft nakhahad kard.


این پر سودترین کارها همونایی هست که وقتی کره ای ها ول کردن رفتن کسی جز سپاه جرات برداشتنش رو نداشت
بالاخره ما آب خوردنمون هم وابسته به کدخداست!ما کشوری هستیم که حتی پروژه راه سازیش به چین و ترکیه واگذار میشه. اسم این نوع سیاست هم هست: تعامل با دنیا


----------



## jammersat

دوستان من برگشتم ، این دفعه اومدم که کار دشمن صهیونیست رو یکسره کنم ..


----------



## Chevil

mohsen said:


> این پر سودترین کارها همونایی هست که وقتی کره ای ها ول کردن رفتن کسی جز سپاه جرات برداشتنش رو نداشت
> بالاخره ما آب خوردنمون هم وابسته به کدخداست!ما کشوری هستیم که حتی پروژه راه سازیش به چین و ترکیه واگذار میشه. اسم این نوع سیاست هم هست: تعامل با دنیا



پیمانکارهای خصوصی همین آسفالت خیابان ها رو انجام می دهند ، بس هفت پشت ما هست .... یک جاده رو آسفالت کردن ، بعد از اولین بارون این جاده نشست کرد ...


----------



## Salman_Farsi

mohsen said:


> این پر سودترین کارها همونایی هست که وقتی کره ای ها ول کردن رفتن کسی جز سپاه جرات برداشتنش رو نداشت
> بالاخره ما آب خوردنمون هم وابسته به کدخداست!ما کشوری هستیم که حتی پروژه راه سازیش به چین و ترکیه واگذار میشه. اسم این نوع سیاست هم هست: تعامل با دنیا


نه که تو اون ۸ سال 'بی تعامل' خیلی خود کفا بودیم!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Salman_Farsi said:


> نه که تو اون ۸ سال 'بی تعامل' خیلی خود کفا بودیم!


عبارت تعامل با دنیا خیلی پیش از اینها مطرح شد


موضوع خیلی فراتر از روحانی و احمدی نژاد هست. سیاستهای تکنوکرات ها جای دیگه ای تدوین شد. روحانی چهار تا وزیر و استاندار رو عوض کرد بدنه دولت سر جاش هست


----------



## Salman_Farsi

mohsen said:


> عبارت تعامل با دنیا خیلی پیش از اینها مطرح شد
> 
> 
> موضوع خیلی فراتر از روحانی و احمدی نژاد هست. سیاستهای تکنوکرات ها جای دیگه ای تدوین شد. روحانی چهار تا وزیر و استاندار رو عوض کرد بدنه دولت سر جاش هست


متاسفانه ما یه درک غلطی از 'خودکفایی' داریم، حاضر هم نیستیم غلط بودنش رو بپذیریم! همین باعث شد بعد از چندین سال ناکامیِ خودی ها در صنایع مختلف، چینی هارو وارد کار کنیم که هیچ غلطی نکردن ولی الآن حاضر نیستم یکم آزادی به شرکت های اروپایی بدیم چون به 'خودکفایی' صدمه میزنه!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@mike2000 is back man i was reading your comments again and i saw thay i have probably misinterpreted you and lashed out for no reason. 
My bad mate. I'm not a jerk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahryar Hedayati

@Serpentine

سلام سرپي جان , راستي چي شد به نتيجه رسيدي؟
راستي اگه اون كار نشدني است حداقل نام كاربري منو به هرچيزي كه دوست داري تغيير بده تا كسي اسم منو كنار كامنتم نخونه
من بدجوري كارم پيشت گيره . يجوري كار مارو راه بنداز 
دمت گرم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

خود کفایی که کشکه ، الان این ایرباس های آ-380 حکم همون کنکورد هایی داره که شاه سفارش داده بودن . ایران با 4 تا مذاکره کلی اسم برا خودش در کرد و یهودی های اسرائیل مطمئنا بیکار نمیشینن و تخریب میکنن همه هم فهمیدن چرا این انتخابات مجلس خبرگان این قدر سر و صدا داره .... بله ! خلاصه دوستان تحولی عظیم در راه هست یه چیزی عظیم تر از ایرباس 380


----------



## mohsen

واکنش سردار نقدی به توهین معاون اول روحانی:

*آماده مناظره با هر مسئول مدافع «خرید پاریس» هستم*


> سردار نقدی رئیس سازمان بسیج مستضعفین گفت: حاضرم با هر مقام مسئول تراز اولی که می‌خواهد از خرید ایرباس دولت دفاع کند، در هر زمان و هر مکانی که مشخص کنند مناظره زنده کنم.



بفرمائید از افتخاراتتون دفاع کنید و پوز سردار رو بزنید، اگر منطقی دارید


----------



## jammersat

پاریس رو عربا قبلا خریدن


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> واکنش سردار نقدی به توهین معاون اول روحانی:
> 
> *آماده مناظره با هر مسئول مدافع «خرید پاریس» هستم*
> 
> 
> بفرمائید از افتخاراتتون دفاع کنید و پوز سردار رو بزنید، اگر منطقی دارید



Shoma nemikhad monazereh koni. Kesi keh ghodrat dastesheh monazereh nemikoneh, mireh yeh kari anjam mideh. Dar ra's yek nahadi neshastan keh felan ghadr ozv ham dareh, bayad bazdehi phyziki neshon bedeh na inkeh monazereh kalami koneh. 

Shoma boro bachehai in mamlekato basij kon keh yek khanevadeh motor turbofan tarahi konan keh bartar az tamami turbofanhai gharbi basheh cheh az lahaz safety cheh efficiency va power/weight. Badesh digeh beh monazereh ehtiaji nakhahad bood. 

Vaghti keh nemitoni anjam bedi, hamineh keh hast. Shoma hanoz nemitoni yeh processor 1000nm dar keshvar tolid koni cheh bereseh hala beh 10nm ya hezar kofto marg digeh. Adam bayad bazi vaghta khejalat bekesheh, barai salamat ravanesh lazemeh. Tamami cell phonhai keh emroz dar kol donya kar mikonan technology Israeli daran toshon. Shoma aval cell phoneto kenar bezar, Paris bikhial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Huge explosions in ankara .

don't wanna sound insensitive but right now i've got the "i told you so" face on me  

sincerely hope everyone's alright ,but karma is a beyatch .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Huge explosions in ankara .
> 
> don't wanna sound insensitive but right now i've got the "i told you so" face on me
> 
> sincerely hope everyone's alright ,but karma is a beyatch .


Good that its making you smile. 
Everytime i think im starting to get along with Iranians something like this happens, maybe its true what they say about some of you guys.


----------



## kollang

Oun sardar ta 10 ro be sakhti mitune beshmore, rajebe havanavardi gohkhori nakone behtare barash.

Naghdi ye matarsake shepeshoye khepele. Dastaye poshte parde dar karan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

xenon54 said:


> Good that its making you smile.
> Everytime i think im starting to get along with Iranians something like this happens, maybe its true what they say about some of you guys.



No body is smiling. He is referring to how some start to blame Iran for everything that happens. Right now on a thread about this subject in Turkish section, we are seeing some members blaming Iran. Get a life. It's Turkish policies which are causing this instability not Iran. So stop blaming Iran and Iranians every chance you get.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Good that its making you smile.
> Everytime i think im starting to get along with Iranians something like this happens, maybe its true what they say about some of you guys.


Yeah i know that you guys are saying some BS about Iran in your section , don't care about that .

but seriously ,you think you can support all these terrorist groups and just get away with it ? nah man . it bites you back right in the nuts . 

it did not put any smiles on my face ,but it did leave a mark suggesting that i knew this would happen .

YOU played with fire . not us .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> Oun sardar ta 10 ro be sakhti mitune beshmore, rajebe havanavardi gohkhori nakone behtare barash.
> 
> Naghdi ye matarsake shepeshoye khepele. Dastaye poshte parde dar karan.



Baba ina aslan pareh sang mibaran. 2 saal pish vasat epidemi ebola omadeh bodan migoftan in kareh gharbiast. Varna keh khoda hich vaght injor marizia ro khalgh nakardeh keh vabal jan adamizad beshan. gharbia ebola ro sakhtan.

Adam mimoneh chi begeh.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

xenon54 said:


> Good that its making you smile.
> Everytime i think im starting to get along with Iranians something like this happens, maybe its true what they say about some of you guys.


Nobody is happy about this. My condolences for any casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Yeah i know that you guys are saying some BS about Iran in your section , don't care about that .


I have only seen one person mentioning Iran and this in a hypothetic context.



haman10 said:


> but seriously ,you think you can support all these terrorist groups and just get away with it ? nah man . it bites you back right in the nuts .
> 
> it did not put any smiles on my face ,but it did leave a mark suggesting that i knew this would happen .
> 
> YOU played with fire . not us .


And there goes the terrorist supporting bla bla talk, pkk exists vay longer than Syrian conflict in the first place.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


> Huge explosions in ankara .
> 
> don't wanna sound insensitive but right now i've got the "i told you so" face on me
> 
> sincerely hope everyone's alright ,but karma is a beyatch .


That was insensitive, at least wait until the next day.


----------



## Chevil

Are you smarter than a US Marine? Take the recruitment quiz - WK-5 - CSMonitor.com


----------



## kollang

Daneshmand said:


> Baba ina aslan pareh sang mibaran. 2 saal pish vasat epidemi ebola omadeh bodan migoftan in kareh gharbiast. Varna keh khoda hich vaght injor marizia ro khalgh nakardeh keh vabal jan adamizad beshan. gharbia ebola ro sakhtan.
> 
> Adam mimoneh chi begeh.


Dadash jan ina hame babate dastaye poshte pardast.naghdi faghat ye matarsake ke baes mishe ye edde ahmagh be harfeshun gush konan.

Vagheiyat ine ke oun baradarane sepahiye saheb sherkate mahan poshte in qaziyan.midunan age in kharid anjam beshe mahan varshekast mishe chon mahan hanuz tahrime.vaghti iranair parvaze tehran mashhado ba a320 neo anjam bede ba belite arzun tar, ki savar a300 e zevar dar rafte ba belite gerun tar mishe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

kollang said:


> Dadash jan ina hame babate dastaye poshte pardast.naghdi faghat ye matarsake ke baes mishe ye edde ahmagh be harfeshun gush konan.
> 
> Vagheiyat ine ke oun baradarane sepahiye saheb sherkate mahan poshte in qaziyan.midunan age in kharid anjam beshe mahan varshekast mishe chon mahan hanuz tahrime.vaghti iranair parvaze tehran mashhado ba a320 neo anjam bede ba belite arzun tar, ki savar a300 e zevar dar rafte ba belite gerun tar mishe?




شما پشت گوشت رو دیدی ، بلیط ارزان هم در ایران می بینی ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Emruz be in yaghin residam ke 'Jomhurie Eslami' dar khatare barandazi nist; chun 26 sale bish barandakhte shodeh…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> Dadash jan ina hame babate dastaye poshte pardast.naghdi faghat ye matarsake ke baes mishe ye edde ahmagh be harfeshun gush konan.
> 
> Vagheiyat ine ke oun baradarane sepahiye saheb sherkate mahan poshte in qaziyan.midunan age in kharid anjam beshe mahan varshekast mishe chon mahan hanuz tahrime.vaghti iranair parvaze tehran mashhado ba a320 neo anjam bede ba belite arzun tar, ki savar a300 e zevar dar rafte ba belite gerun tar mishe?



Beh hamin dalil hast keh business va profit bayad az niroyeh nezami door negah dashteh besheh. 

Albateh man ino ghabol nadaram keh barayeh mahan daran inkaro mikonan. Koleh mamlekat dasteshoneh. Aslan barayeh ina yek sherkat parvazi ahmyati nadareh. Mageh Iranair maal kieh? Maal khodeshoneh digeh. Har vaght deleshon khast Iranair ra ham "khososi sazi mikonan" va misheh zir majmo'eh mahan. 

In chiza barayeh ina mohem nist. 

In yek tarz tafakor hast keh bayad hameh ma bahash moghabeleh konim. In tarz tafakor baes shodeh keh ma natonim hich pishrafti dar moghayeseh ba gharb dashteh bashim. Va badesh hameh chizo bendazim gardan gharb.

Bayad in harekat az khoneha va khonevadeha shoro besheh. Bayad az mamanet shoro koni. Vaghti mamenet behet begeh ino nakhor chon ta'siresh "sardeh", bayad hamono bokhori va taboo shekani koni. Bayad begi man faghat beh elm eteghad daram, va elm migeh sard o garmi vojod nadareh. Ageh kesi migeh vojod dareh biad sabet koneh az rahe elmi. Vaghti nemitoni jeloyeh mamanet vaysti, badesh chetor mitoni jeloyeh mo'alemet ya ostadet ya rayest az elm va mantegh defa koni? General Naghdi keh kheili doreh. 

Khodeh General Naghdi ham tazeh nemitoneh jeloyeh mamanesh ya zanesh vaysteh begeh, zan man in taboohai gheir elmi ro mishkanam. Natijash in misheh keh yeh tarz tafakor takhayoli jameh ro tasahob mikoneh keh hich goneh bazdehi nemitoneh dashteh basheh. Chonkeh mabnayei dar haghighat nadareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> I have only seen one person mentioning Iran and this in a hypothetic context.


That person should take a look at the mirror is what i'm sayin' here .


xenon54 said:


> And there goes the terrorist supporting bla bla talk


Whatever helps you sleep better at night  

i mean , if you really like the way turkey is handling things right now ,who am i to confront you ? 

but we both know how you really feel . i think .



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> That was insensitive, at least wait until the next day.


Not really .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Salman_Farsi said:


> Emruz be in yaghin residam ke 'Jomhurie Eslami' dar khatare barandazi nist; chun 26 sale bish barandakhte shodeh…



Baba Jomhori eslami ko? Raft tamom shod. Tabdil shod beh emperatori jomhori eslami keh emroz harchi to donya etefagh miofteh, mardoman gharb ta shargh migan in ham kar Iran bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

PKK holds responsibility . F-ing faggots .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

Daneshmand said:


> Beh hamin dalil hast keh business va profit bayad az niroyeh nezami door negah dashteh besheh.
> 
> Albateh man ino ghabol nadaram keh barayeh mahan daran inkaro mikonan. Koleh mamlekat dasteshoneh. Aslan barayeh ina yek sherkat parvazi ahmyati nadareh. Mageh Iranair maal kieh? Maal khodeshoneh digeh. Har vaght deleshon khast Iranair ra ham "khososi sazi mikonan" va misheh zir majmo'eh mahan.
> 
> In chiza barayeh ina mohem nist.
> 
> In yek tarz tafakor hast keh bayad hameh ma bahash moghabeleh konim. In tarz tafakor baes shodeh keh ma natonim hich pishrafti dar moghayeseh ba gharb dashteh bashim. Va badesh hameh chizo bendazim gardan gharb.
> 
> Bayad in harekat az khoneha va khonevadeha shoro besheh. Bayad az mamanet shoro koni. Vaghti mamenet behet begeh ino nakhor chon ta'siresh "sardeh", bayad hamono bokhori va taboo shekani koni. Bayad begi man faghat beh elm eteghad daram, va elm migeh sard o garmi vojod nadareh. Ageh kesi migeh vojod dareh biad sabet koneh az rahe elmi. Vaghti nemitoni jeloyeh mamanet vaysti, badesh chetor mitoni jeloyeh mo'alemet ya ostadet ya rayest az elm va mantegh defa koni? General Naghdi keh kheili doreh.
> 
> Khodeh General Naghdi ham tazeh nemitoneh jeloyeh mamanesh ya zanesh vaysteh begeh, zan man in taboohai gheir elmi ro mishkanam. Natijash in misheh keh yeh tarz tafakor takhayoli jameh ro tasahob mikoneh keh hich goneh bazdehi nemitoneh dashteh basheh. Chonkeh mabnayei dar haghighat nadareh.


Dadash qasde bi ehterami nadaram vali shoma ham az ettefaghate poshte parde havanavardi khabar nadari.manam behtare chizi nagam va ella miram to gooni.

In qaziye kharide airbus faghat ye nemunas, hatta mishe goft ye namade!sharyane eghtesadiye Sepah midune age bakhsh e khosusi ya kollan qeire sepahiye iran shokufa beshe, sepah var shekast mishe.sepah nemikhad nofuzesh az dast bere.sepah nemikhad ta'amol ba jahan shekl begire.sepah vahshat zade shode az rafe tahrim.ina hamunayi hastan ke kasebe tahriman.omidvaram khoda azashun nagzare.

Baradare man, man az shoma mikham ke sathi be masael e siasi eghtesadiye iran negah nakoni.va hamintor shojaet e ino dahste bashim ke harfe hagh ro hamishe bezanim.khoda bozorge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Whatever helps you sleep better at night
> 
> i mean , if you really like the way turkey is handling things right now ,who am i to confront you ?
> 
> but we both know how you really feel . i think .


No im not happy about the situation at all but some arguments are just beyond ridiculous.
Do you know what i blame the goverment for? That they have tried to negotiate with those terrorists wich allowed them to smuggle explosives into the cities, So yes Turkish goverment is partly responsible for the mess, not even talking about FP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> Beh hamin dalil hast keh business va profit bayad az niroyeh nezami door negah dashteh besheh.
> 
> Albateh man ino ghabol nadaram keh barayeh mahan daran inkaro mikonan. Koleh mamlekat dasteshoneh. Aslan barayeh ina yek sherkat parvazi ahmyati nadareh. Mageh Iranair maal kieh? Maal khodeshoneh digeh. Har vaght deleshon khast Iranair ra ham "khososi sazi mikonan" va misheh zir majmo'eh mahan.
> 
> In chiza barayeh ina mohem nist.
> 
> In yek tarz tafakor hast keh bayad hameh ma bahash moghabeleh konim. In tarz tafakor baes shodeh keh ma natonim hich pishrafti dar moghayeseh ba gharb dashteh bashim. Va badesh hameh chizo bendazim gardan gharb.
> 
> Bayad in harekat az khoneha va khonevadeha shoro besheh. Bayad az mamanet shoro koni. Vaghti mamenet behet begeh ino nakhor chon ta'siresh "sardeh", bayad hamono bokhori va taboo shekani koni. Bayad begi man faghat beh elm eteghad daram, va elm migeh sard o garmi vojod nadareh. Ageh kesi migeh vojod dareh biad sabet koneh az rahe elmi. Vaghti nemitoni jeloyeh mamanet vaysti, badesh chetor mitoni jeloyeh mo'alemet ya ostadet ya rayest az elm va mantegh defa koni? General Naghdi keh kheili doreh.
> 
> Khodeh General Naghdi ham tazeh nemitoneh jeloyeh mamanesh ya zanesh vaysteh begeh, zan man in taboohai gheir elmi ro mishkanam. Natijash in misheh keh yeh tarz tafakor takhayoli jameh ro tasahob mikoneh keh hich goneh bazdehi nemitoneh dashteh basheh. Chonkeh mabnayei dar haghighat nadareh.



Who exactly are " khodeshun"?


----------



## Daneshmand

kollang said:


> Dadash qasde bi ehterami nadaram vali shoma ham az ettefaghate poshte parde havanavardi khabar nadari.manam behtare chizi nagam va ella miram to gooni.
> 
> In qaziye kharide airbus faghat ye nemunas, hatta mishe goft ye namade!sharyane eghtesadiye Sepah midune age bakhsh e khosusi ya kollan qeire sepahiye iran shokufa beshe, sepah var shekast mishe.sepah nemikhad nofuzesh az dast bere.sepah nemikhad ta'amol ba jahan shekl begire.sepah vahshat zade shode az rafe tahrim.ina hamunayi hastan ke kasebe tahriman.omidvaram khoda azashun nagzare.
> 
> Baradare man, man az shoma mikham ke sathi be masael e siasi eghtesadiye iran negah nakoni.va hamintor shojaet e ino dahste bashim ke harfe hagh ro hamishe bezanim.khoda bozorge.



Kollang jon, hamei inai keh shoma migi ro ghabol daram va dar posthai ghabliam ham goftam va kasebai tahrim ro ham javabeshono dar hamin thread dadam. Mitoni postai ghablimo bebini.

Vali bavar kon, tamam in ghazaya sathi hastan. Chizi keh man barat bala neveshtam asleh moshkel hast va in beh moshkelat asasi ma bar migardeh (yani jadal ma ba tajadod dar in 2 ya 3 gharn akhir). To tamami keshvarhai pishrafteh az japon gerefteh ta alman va amrika military industrial complex vojod daran, servat dast yek seri khanevadeha va goroha keh ba ghodrat siasi ghati hastan, motomarkez shodeh va Iran ham hamin raho dareh mireh. Faghat esmesh Islami varna keh hamon asheh va hamon kaseh ba fesad bishtar az japon ya alman.

Yani hamin sepahia va basijia ma business tycoon hai fardayeh Iran hastan. Shoma nisti. Man nistam. Va ma nemitonim ham bashim. Na ejazeh darim na morality shakhsi ma mizareh keh ma tycoon beshim (bayad yeh seri leh beshan ta tycooni dorost besheh). Shoma bavar kon hameh chi mal inast. Iranair ham mal khodeshoneh. Mesleh mahan. Mesleh hameh chize digeh. Mesleh baghieh keshvar.

Masaleh inja nist. Ageh dar Paris fesad hast, sad barabaresh to Tehran hast. Masaleh injast keh kesi biad mesleh Naghdi harf moft bezaneh va vanemod koneh keh Iran beh gharb ehtiaji nadareh. Ageh Iran beh gharb ehtiaj nadareh pas chera Naghdi az technology gharbi estefadeh mikoneh. Mageh hamon microphon keh bahash sokhanrani mikoneh ekhtera Iraneh? Mageh on zip shalvaresh ekhtera Iraneh?

Raheh manteghi moghabeleh ba tafakor tahajori, shekastan tabohai gheir elmi ma hast. In the open and in front of everyone's eyes. Varna keh agar ma bekhaym baz hameh chi ro beh avamel poshteh pardeh nesbat bedim, hich vaght masael ma hal nakhahad shod chonkeh avamel posht pardeh hamisheh posht pardeh khahand mand hata agar Iran besheh Sweden ya Germany. Chonkeh to in keshvaram avamel poshteh pardeh vojod daran vali chonkeh mardom khodeshon manteghi hastan, avamel poshteh pardam manteghi raftar mikonan.

Vaghti mardom ma khodeshon manteghi nistan, yekishon mireh payeh sokhanrani Naghdi, yeki digash payeh sokhanrani Zibakalam va yeki digash payeh sokhanrani Sorosh. Bedon inkeh ghodrat fekri beh chalesh keshidan khodeshon va baghieh ro dashteh bashan. Ma bayad yad begirim chetor elmi va manteghi hameh chiz va hamaro beh chalesh bekeshim. Bedon in moshkelat ma hal nakhahand shod hata agar sepah ro monhal konim va dar Iran liberal democracy jash biarim.



Madali said:


> Who exactly are " khodeshun"?



Hamon daro dastehai @kollang manzorameh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

@Daneshmand doroste movafegham.



Sinan said:


> Mate, you shouldn't be surprised by the reaction of these people. They are not like us.


Off course we are not like you.

Anyway I am sorry for civilian loss.we are not happy for it.you guys have a problem.and its not Iran.whenever a terrorist attack happens you guys mourn for few days and ignore your government's incompetency and blame others.this is gonna repeat unfortunately.I am sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

René Laennec - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Salam Bache ha. Ino bebinin yekhorder bekhandin! Nemidoonam vagheiyate ya na:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699643805625098245

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Daneshmand said:


> Mageh on zip shalvaresh ekhtera Iraneh?


avazesh khode shalvar ekhtera irane!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Is it me or did they change their word?

_Saudi Arabia's foreign minister, Adel al-Jubeir, said on Sunday that the decision whether to have a ground component on the ground is up to the US-led coalition.

“We said that if the US-led coalition is going to send ground troops into Syria, we are prepared to send special forces, so now we are waiting to see what the plan looks like,” Jubeir said in an interview with CNN's Christiane Amanpour. “But we have said yes, we’re prepared to provide special forces as part of the ground operations in Syria.”

Is Saudi Arabia waffling on sending troops to Syria? - CSMonitor.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

scythian500 said:


> avazesh khode shalvar ekhtera irane!



Hala onam malom nist keh ekhtera Iran basheh ya na: First pants worn by horse riders 3,000 years ago | Science News

Hata agaram basheh, hade aghal beh Naghdi rabti nadareh chonkeh Naghdi dareh tarh gharbisho miposheh na design 3500 saal pishesho.

In akso bebin. OS on monitorha va Ventilator DOS microsoft hastesh. On infusion pumpa az ASIC intel estefadeh mikonan keh kheiliashon dar Israel tarahi mishan. Az Zip shalvar gerefteh ta on Guedel OPA toyeh dahan in mariz mohtaram ekhtera gharbeh. Badesh yeh seri harf moft mizanan keh mikhan monazereh konan. Khob bian inja man bahashon monazereh mikonam. Ba Colt beh kamar bastan va mardom dasteh khali ro beh monazereh davat kardan keh nashod javon mardi. Bia haminja to PDF Iran Chill Thread monazereh mikonim bahat.








Arminkh said:


> Is it me or did they change their word?
> 
> _Saudi Arabia's foreign minister, Adel al-Jubeir, said on Sunday that the decision whether to have a ground component on the ground is up to the US-led coalition.
> 
> “We said that if the US-led coalition is going to send ground troops into Syria, we are prepared to send special forces, so now we are waiting to see what the plan looks like,” Jubeir said in an interview with CNN's Christiane Amanpour. “But we have said yes, we’re prepared to provide special forces as part of the ground operations in Syria.”
> 
> Is Saudi Arabia waffling on sending troops to Syria? - CSMonitor.com_



Yes, they have changed their word as of yet:

Saudi Arabia and Turkey rolling back on rhetoric to send troops into Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

Daneshmand said:


> Hala onam malom nist keh ekhtera Iran basheh ya na: First pants worn by horse riders 3,000 years ago | Science News
> 
> Hata agaram basheh, hade aghal beh Naghdi rabti nadareh chonkeh Naghdi dareh tarh gharbisho miposheh na design 3500 saal pishesho.
> 
> In akso bebin. OS on monitorha va Ventilator DOS microsoft hastesh. On infusion pumpa az ASIC intel estefadeh mikonan keh kheiliashon dar Israel tarahi mishan. Az Zip shalvar gerefteh ta on Guedel OPA toyeh daneh in mariz mohtaram ekhtera gharbeh. Badesh yeh seri harf moft mizanan keh mikhan monazereh konan. Khob bian inja man bahashon monazereh mikonam. Ba Colt beh kamar bastan va mardom dasteh khali ro beh monazereh davat kardan keh nashod javon mardi. Bia haminja to PDF Iran Chill Thread monazereh mikonim bahat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia and Turkey rolling back on rhetoric to send troops into Syria



I think Russia made it crystal clear she would not tolerate it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Arminkh said:


> I think Russia made it crystal clear she would not tolerate it!



Yeah. But Obama also went along to use diplomacy as an anesthetic to let Russia bomb the crap out of everyone who is opposing Assad: Diplomacy as anesthetic in Syria - The Washington Post

A successful operation needs a surgeon and a anesthesiologist to work together as a team. Obama is the anesthesiologist here and Putin is doing the surgery. All to fix the problem Hillary had created.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen




----------



## mohsen

haman10 said:


> Huge explosions in ankara .
> 
> don't wanna sound insensitive but right now i've got the "i told you so" face on me
> 
> sincerely hope everyone's alright ,but karma is a beyatch .


That's what happens when *free Turkish army* rises!




Turkish regime and it's supporters are responsible for that explosion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

*خرید از آمازون، eBay و علی بابا در ایران به زودی میسر می‌شود*

خرید از آمازون، eBay و علی بابا در ایران به زودی میسر می‌شود - زومیت


مدیر عامل شرکت پست اعلام کرد که به زودی سازوکارهای جدیدی را در این شرکت شاهد خواهیم بود و قراردادهای همکاری با چند فروشگاه اینترنتی مثل آمازون، eBay و علی‌بابا به امضا می‌رسد.

تبلیغات
فروشگاه اینترنتی دیجی کالا
اخذ نمایندگی رسمی CIWدر ایران
آموزش EMC با تجهیزات واقعی vnx5200
حسین مهری، مدیر عامل شرکت پست ایران در گفتگویی که با دنیای اقتصاد داشته، درباره تغییرات و کارکردهای جدید پستی صحبت کرده و اعلام کرده که به زودی با چند فروشگاه اینترنتی خارجی همکاری‌هایی را آغاز خواهند کرد.

وی درباره تغییر کارکردهای پست در دنیای امروز گفت:

شبکه‌های ارتباطی جدید مثل اینترنت، ماهواره و حتی شبکه‌های اجتماعی جدید روی پست تاثیر قابل توجهی گذاشته و کارکردها و ماموریت‌های پست تغییر پیدا کرده است.

وی افزود:

اتحادیه جهانی پست در سال ۲۰۱۲ در کنگره‌ای که شکل گرفت، الزاماتی را برای پست در نظر گرفت که پست باید سه وجهی شود و این سه وجه را ایجاد شبکه الکترونیکی، شبکه مالی و شبکه فیزیکی به صورت تواما تعریف کرد.

مهری گفت که حدودا ۴۲ هزار نفر نیروی انسانی در شرکت پست مشغول کارند که بیشترین هزینه‌ها را برای شرکت پست به همراه دارند.

مدیر عامل شرکت پست با بیان این که این شرکت بیش از گذشته بر روی ارائه سرویس توزیع به فروشگاه‌های اینترنتی تمرکز خواهد کرد، گفت:

در سال ۹۳ حدود ۵ میلیون و ۳۰۰ هزار مرسوله به ارزش ۳۲۰ میلیارد تومان از فروشگاه‌ها و شرکت‌های اینترنتی قبول کردیم و تحویل مردم دادیم. پیش‌بینی‌مان این است که این آمار امسال با حدود ۷ درصد رشد به ۴۰۰ میلیارد تومان برسد.

او همچنین از قراردادهایی با شرکت‌های خارجی صحبت کرد و گفت:

با مشارکت بخش خصوصی بحث خرید اینترنتی از فروشگاه‌های خارجی ورود پیدا کردیم. یک شرکت با eBay قرارداد بسته که امکان خرید مردم از این سایت فراهم می‌شود که از مهرماه صورت خواهد گرفت. یک شرکت دیگر با آمازون و علی‌بابا قرارداد بسته که مردم ایران بتوانند از این سایت‌ها خرید کنند.

نظر شما درباره سیاست‌های جدید شرکت پست چیست؟ در صورتی که امکان خرید از فروشگاه‌های خارجی فراهم شود، به نظر شما خرید از آنها به صرفه‌تر خواهد بود یا فروشگاه‌های اینترنتی داخلی؟


----------



## Hack-Hook

jammersat said:


> *خرید از آمازون، eBay و علی بابا در ایران به زودی میسر می‌شود*
> 
> خرید از آمازون، eBay و علی بابا در ایران به زودی میسر می‌شود - زومیت
> 
> 
> مدیر عامل شرکت پست اعلام کرد که به زودی سازوکارهای جدیدی را در این شرکت شاهد خواهیم بود و قراردادهای همکاری با چند فروشگاه اینترنتی مثل آمازون، eBay و علی‌بابا به امضا می‌رسد.
> 
> تبلیغات
> فروشگاه اینترنتی دیجی کالا
> اخذ نمایندگی رسمی CIWدر ایران
> آموزش EMC با تجهیزات واقعی vnx5200
> حسین مهری، مدیر عامل شرکت پست ایران در گفتگویی که با دنیای اقتصاد داشته، درباره تغییرات و کارکردهای جدید پستی صحبت کرده و اعلام کرده که به زودی با چند فروشگاه اینترنتی خارجی همکاری‌هایی را آغاز خواهند کرد.
> 
> وی درباره تغییر کارکردهای پست در دنیای امروز گفت:
> 
> شبکه‌های ارتباطی جدید مثل اینترنت، ماهواره و حتی شبکه‌های اجتماعی جدید روی پست تاثیر قابل توجهی گذاشته و کارکردها و ماموریت‌های پست تغییر پیدا کرده است.
> 
> وی افزود:
> 
> اتحادیه جهانی پست در سال ۲۰۱۲ در کنگره‌ای که شکل گرفت، الزاماتی را برای پست در نظر گرفت که پست باید سه وجهی شود و این سه وجه را ایجاد شبکه الکترونیکی، شبکه مالی و شبکه فیزیکی به صورت تواما تعریف کرد.
> 
> مهری گفت که حدودا ۴۲ هزار نفر نیروی انسانی در شرکت پست مشغول کارند که بیشترین هزینه‌ها را برای شرکت پست به همراه دارند.
> 
> مدیر عامل شرکت پست با بیان این که این شرکت بیش از گذشته بر روی ارائه سرویس توزیع به فروشگاه‌های اینترنتی تمرکز خواهد کرد، گفت:
> 
> در سال ۹۳ حدود ۵ میلیون و ۳۰۰ هزار مرسوله به ارزش ۳۲۰ میلیارد تومان از فروشگاه‌ها و شرکت‌های اینترنتی قبول کردیم و تحویل مردم دادیم. پیش‌بینی‌مان این است که این آمار امسال با حدود ۷ درصد رشد به ۴۰۰ میلیارد تومان برسد.
> 
> او همچنین از قراردادهایی با شرکت‌های خارجی صحبت کرد و گفت:
> 
> با مشارکت بخش خصوصی بحث خرید اینترنتی از فروشگاه‌های خارجی ورود پیدا کردیم. یک شرکت با eBay قرارداد بسته که امکان خرید مردم از این سایت فراهم می‌شود که از مهرماه صورت خواهد گرفت. یک شرکت دیگر با آمازون و علی‌بابا قرارداد بسته که مردم ایران بتوانند از این سایت‌ها خرید کنند.
> 
> نظر شما درباره سیاست‌های جدید شرکت پست چیست؟ در صورتی که امکان خرید از فروشگاه‌های خارجی فراهم شود، به نظر شما خرید از آنها به صرفه‌تر خواهد بود یا فروشگاه‌های اینترنتی داخلی؟


it depends , you can ask yourself that buying Iranian car is more economical or buying foreign cats with import tariffs



mohsen said:


>


well I rather say that the ones who gave him free hands must be ashamed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jammersat

JEskandari said:


> it depends , you can ask yourself that buying Iranian car is more economical or buying foreign cats with import tariffs
> 
> well I rather say that the ones who gave him free hands must be ashamed.


my point exactly


----------



## Azeri440

Daneshmand said:


> Saudi Arabia's Role in the Unprecedented Azerbaijan Money Value Fall


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Beh hamin dalil hast keh business va profit bayad az niroyeh nezami door negah dashteh besheh.
> 
> Albateh man ino ghabol nadaram keh barayeh mahan daran inkaro mikonan. Koleh mamlekat dasteshoneh. Aslan barayeh ina yek sherkat parvazi ahmyati nadareh. Mageh Iranair maal kieh? Maal khodeshoneh digeh. Har vaght deleshon khast Iranair ra ham "khososi sazi mikonan" va misheh zir majmo'eh mahan.
> 
> In chiza barayeh ina mohem nist.
> 
> In yek tarz tafakor hast keh bayad hameh ma bahash moghabeleh konim. In tarz tafakor baes shodeh keh ma natonim hich pishrafti dar moghayeseh ba gharb dashteh bashim. Va badesh hameh chizo bendazim gardan gharb.
> 
> Bayad in harekat az khoneha va khonevadeha shoro besheh. Bayad az mamanet shoro koni. Vaghti mamenet behet begeh ino nakhor chon ta'siresh "sardeh", bayad hamono bokhori va taboo shekani koni. Bayad begi man faghat beh elm eteghad daram, va elm migeh sard o garmi vojod nadareh. Ageh kesi migeh vojod dareh biad sabet koneh az rahe elmi. Vaghti nemitoni jeloyeh mamanet vaysti, badesh chetor mitoni jeloyeh mo'alemet ya ostadet ya rayest az elm va mantegh defa koni? General Naghdi keh kheili doreh.
> 
> Khodeh General Naghdi ham tazeh nemitoneh jeloyeh mamanesh ya zanesh vaysteh begeh, zan man in taboohai gheir elmi ro mishkanam. Natijash in misheh keh yeh tarz tafakor takhayoli jameh ro tasahob mikoneh keh hich goneh bazdehi nemitoneh dashteh basheh. Chonkeh mabnayei dar haghighat nadareh.


Well my dear Iranian friend, you simply are raising the scientism philosophy, a long debated subject in the epistemology of rationalism. In that regard, I do wonder, if you also are suggesting the necessity of rejecting religion, as the providers of the proposed theory claim it to be the main origin of superstitions, mainly due to the fact that it mostly relies on faith and heart beliefs rather than concrete scientific facts and principles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Azeri440 said:


>



couldn't find any laughable issue there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

درج مطلب طنز بعنوان خبر واقعی در روزنامه کیهان!
جدیدترین گاف روزنامه کیهان
86

خیلی جالبه که یه آدم میتونه به سطح بی وجدانی و پست فطرتی حسین شریعتمداری برسه! دولت احمدی نژاد بابک زنجانی رو بعنوان کارآفرین و تاجر برتر معرفی کرده، بعد مجمع تشخیص بر همین اساس ازش تقدیر کرده، حالا یکی مثل شریعتمداری با پر رویی تمام این عکس هارو میزنه زیر این تیتر! اگر یه روزنامه اصلاح طلب همچین کاری بکنه، سردبیرش رو تو خونه ترور میکنند!




انگار بعضیا فراموش کردن که بابک زنجانی از پروژه 'دور زدن تحریم' کی بیرون اومد و اصلاً چطور دستش به ثروت دولت رسید؟!؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Uhuhu said:


> couldn't find any laughable issue there.



Look again perhaps


----------



## Uhuhu

Azeri440 said:


> Look again perhaps



I read it, maybe its better you quote it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Uhuhu said:


> I read it, maybe its better you quote it.



ok.

1st. The author has no idea what influences the currency crisis.
2nd. The author talks about Saudi and Turkish influence in Azerbaijan, which doesn't actually exist because Azerbaijan has remained neutral in their problems with Russia.
3rd. Pro-Iranian stance.

is that enough?


----------



## -SINAN-

Daneshmand said:


> Yes, they have changed their word as of yet:
> 
> Saudi Arabia and Turkey rolling back on rhetoric to send troops into Syria



We never changed anything...we never said we are going alone for a ground operation, operation or with Saudi Arabia...only with coalition or NATO or UN.

Rolling back on rhetoric my azz....we would only steam roll, your pawns, allies and your generals. People like you can't face us in the battlefield...that's why nobody even guts to claims their terror attacks in Turkey. Just show your face cowards.


----------



## Madali

mohsen said:


>



I like Babak Zanjani. He came from an ordinary family, was smart, made money, used his business abilities to make sure the country doesn't get stopped by sanctions, and made profit for himself in the meantime. And he wasn't secretive of his money, riding around in a Pars or Samand pretending that he doesn't have anything.

Instead of taking him to court and the media campaign against him, he should have been chosen as the Ministry of Economy. We can't say we want to be a richer country and at the same time, constantly attack anyone who becomes rich and only have poor people as our model. Look at Seda Sima shows. Poor people are always the good guys, and rich people always crooks.



Salman_Farsi said:


> درج مطلب طنز بعنوان خبر واقعی در روزنامه کیهان!
> جدیدترین گاف روزنامه کیهان
> 86
> 
> خیلی جالبه که یه آدم میتونه به سطح بی وجدانی و پست فطرتی حسین شریعتمداری برسه! دولت احمدی نژاد بابک زنجانی رو بعنوان کارآفرین و تاجر برتر معرفی کرده، بعد مجمع تشخیص بر همین اساس ازش تقدیر کرده، حالا یکی مثل شریعتمداری با پر رویی تمام این عکس هارو میزنه زیر این تیتر! اگر یه روزنامه اصلاح طلب همچین کاری بکنه، سردبیرش رو تو خونه ترور میکنند!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انگار بعضیا فراموش کردن که بابک زنجانی از پروژه 'دور زدن تحریم' کی بیرون اومد و اصلاً چطور دستش به ثروت دولت رسید؟!؟



Keyhan and all the "principlists" like it are always just anti-any-government. They always like to pretend they are with the people and the government's are bad 

The only difference between the media during Rouhani and Ahmadenijad was that with Rohani the reformists are pro and Principlists against while Ahmadenijad had both sides against, because he didn't play by anyone's rules. Most of the hardliners in government did not like him


----------



## Uhuhu

Azeri440 said:


> ok.
> 
> 1st. The author has no idea what influences the currency crisis.
> 2nd. The author talks about Saudi and Turkish influence in Azerbaijan, which doesn't actually exist because Azerbaijan has remained neutral in their problems with Russia.
> 3rd. Pro-Iranian stance.
> 
> is that enough?



1- fall of oil price is one of the reasons and saudi arabia is responsible for decreasing oil price.
2- rising the number of wahabis and spreading wahabism,salafism and suppressing shia activities during the last two decades alongside a Intensity of heavy propaganda in media about pan-turkism which suddenly started since 6 7 years ago show different story.
3-because it is criticizing alieve it means pro-iranian stance? sometimes truth can be in pro-iranian stance. sometimes not even related.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Uhuhu said:


> 1- fall of oil price is one of the reasons and saudi arabia is responsible for decreasing oil price.
> 2- rising the number of wahabis and spreading wahabism,salafism and suppressing shia activities during the last two decades alongside a Intensity of heavy propaganda in media about pan-turkism which suddenly started since 6 7 years ago show different story.
> 3-because it is criticizing alieve it means pro-iranian stance? sometimes truth can be in pro-iranian stance. sometimes not even related.




1. Nope, everyone increased their production not just Saudis.
2. none of that even exists in Azerbaijan, we see Turkey as our brother nation , so what "heavy propaganda of pan-turkism" are you talking about. 
3. Nope, because it criticizes Turkey and Saudis of trying to spread influence in Azerbaijan while Iran does the same thing
specifically in Nardaran, where criminals that shot 2 police officers were arrested but apparently its a "human rights violation".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

میگن دروغ هر چی بزرگ تر باورپذیرتر، حالا حکایت زنجانی شده، کسی که تو دوره ریاست جمهوری رفسنجانی به وجود میاد
تو دوره خاتمی بزرگ میشه ودر نهایت در دوره احمدی نژاد فسادش لو میره رو به اسم فساد احمدی نژاد میخوان بندازن به مردم

بابک زنجانی دوران اصلاحات که بود؟

روزی 17 ملیون از بیت المال مملکت (اونم سال 68) رو بهش میدادن و بعد هم میگن این فساد تقصیر احمدی نژاد هست، بی شرمی هم حدی داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Turkish PM blames YPG for Ankara attack. Isn't this funny? I mean when you review events of past week, in which YPG+SDF have kicked Erdogan's islamist groups arses in northern Aleppo and then this happened yesterday:
Hundreds of armed rebels cross from Turkey into Syria, says monitor | World news | The Guardian
500 rebels cross Turkish border towards Syrian town of Azaz: Observatory - Yahoo News

You wonder how far Erdogan is ready to go to prop up his Muslim Brotherhood cultist agenda in Syria. I'm not a regular believer in conspiracy theories, but this looks extremely suspicious. At a time when YPG and SDF are advancing in northern Syria, the last thing in their interest is an explosion in middle of Ankara.

@Sinan @xenon54 Honestly, what are your thoughts on this? Not that I expect you agree though. And certainly not to disrespect any of those who were killed in this terrorist attack (no matter who did it).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700237420596436992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700238750719279106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700239929285210112
Even more interesting:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700244194284146688

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Turkish PM blames YPG for Ankara attack. Isn't this funny? I mean when you review events of past week, in which YPG+SDF have kicked Erdogan's islamist groups arses in northern Aleppo and then this happened yesterday:
> Hundreds of armed rebels cross from Turkey into Syria, says monitor | World news | The Guardian
> 500 rebels cross Turkish border towards Syrian town of Azaz: Observatory - Yahoo News
> 
> You wonder how far Erdogan is ready to go to prop up his Muslim Brotherhood cultist agenda in Syria. I'm not a regular believer in conspiracy theories, but this looks extremely suspicious. At a time when YPG and SDF are advancing in northern Syria, the last thing in their interest is an explosion in middle of Ankara.
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 Honestly, what are your thoughts on this? Not that I expect you agree though. And certainly not to disrespect any of those who were killed in this terrorist attack (no matter who did it).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700237420596436992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700238750719279106
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700239929285210112







PYD/YPG Militant Syrian Citizen with Kurdish ethnicity, Salih Necar. Borned in 1992. Entered Turkey in July 2015.... PYD is so dead.....

If Erdoğan won't touch YPG, i would spit on his face.

I'm seeing it for the first time, prime minister of Turkey giving press conferance. with the Chief of Staff.


----------



## haman10

Nothing will happen . erdogan is not capable of doing shyte . a couple of bombing missions won't do crap .

Turkish terrorist groups in syria will get their butts kicked .

period .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Madali said:


> I like Babak Zanjani. He came from an ordinary family, was smart, made money, used his business abilities to make sure the country doesn't get stopped by sanctions, and made profit for himself in the meantime. And he wasn't secretive of his money, riding around in a Pars or Samand pretending that he doesn't have anything.
> 
> Instead of taking him to court and the media campaign against him, he should have been chosen as the Ministry of Economy. We can't say we want to be a richer country and at the same time, constantly attack anyone who becomes rich and only have poor people as our model. Look at Seda Sima shows. Poor people are always the good guys, and rich people always crooks.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyhan and all the "principlists" like it are always just anti-any-government. They always like to pretend they are with the people and the government's are bad
> 
> The only difference between the media during Rouhani and Ahmadenijad was that with Rohani the reformists are pro and Principlists against while Ahmadenijad had both sides against, because he didn't play by anyone's rules. Most of the hardliners in government did not like him


Really?!? :/ Fundamentalists still support Mahmoud. Take a look at the Keyhan titles during the 9th and 10th gov't. If you find an offending title like this, you would be right.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> PYD/YPG Militant Syrian Citizen with Kurdish ethnicity, Salih Necar. Borned in 1992. Entered Turkey in July 2015.... PYD is so dead.....


The whole point was that, it's extremely hard to believe this version of story. Opinions naturally differ though.


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Nothing will happen . erdogan is not capable of doing shyte .


If people force him very hard.... he might do something.....



Serpentine said:


> The whole point was that, it's extremely hard to believe this version of story. Opinions naturally differ though.


Which part ?


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Which part ?


That YPG is responsible for this. They already denied it. Knowing Erdogan's populist nature and his dangerous cultist agenda, he will do everything necessary to achieve his goals.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700254576516210688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700254336639758336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> That YPG is responsible for this. They already denied it. Knowing Erdogan's populist nature and his dangerous cultist agenda, he will do everything necessary to achieve his goals.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700254576516210688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700254336639758336


You know Turkish army bombing their positions since 4 days....they are taking revenge for it. And they think that Russia, Assad, US are supporting us, Turkey can do nothing.....we will see. Davutoğlu and Erdoğan said "We will take revenge for this"...we will see.

Another thing is anti-US sentiments are reaching record high.....

And Davutoğlu said, we found all the evidence in PYD's involvement, all the evidence will be shard with UNSC, NATO and allied nations.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Turkish PM blames YPG for Ankara attack. Isn't this funny? I mean when you review events of past week, in which YPG+SDF have kicked Erdogan's islamist groups arses in northern Aleppo and then this happened yesterday:
> Hundreds of armed rebels cross from Turkey into Syria, says monitor | World news | The Guardian
> 500 rebels cross Turkish border towards Syrian town of Azaz: Observatory - Yahoo News
> 
> You wonder how far Erdogan is ready to go to prop up his Muslim Brotherhood cultist agenda in Syria. I'm not a regular believer in conspiracy theories, but this looks extremely suspicious. At a time when YPG and SDF are advancing in northern Syria, the last thing in their interest is an explosion in middle of Ankara.
> 
> @Sinan @xenon54 Honestly, what are your thoughts on this? Not that I expect you agree though. And certainly not to disrespect any of those who were killed in this terrorist attack (no matter who did it).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700237420596436992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700238750719279106
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700239929285210112
> Even more interesting:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700244194284146688


It is known that ypg and pkk have close ties so why would it surprise you that they make an attack in Turkey?
Besides gotta love how you always portray like as if our first priority are rebels when in fact our first priority is not to allow another pkk base in Syria and thats why Turkey doesnt want ypg to spread further.
You are always siding with ypg and pkk when it comes to Turkey, you were also blaming Turkey for the break of ceasefire when in fact it was pkk that broke it several times before it escalated again.
pkk used the ceasefire agreement to deploy fighters in cities and IED's on streets so who wasnt honest about peace again?


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> It is known that ypg and pkk have close ties so why would it surprise you that they make an attack in Turkey?
> Besides gotta love how you always portray like as if our first priority are rebels when in fact our first priority is not to allow another pkk base in Syria and thats why Turkey doesnt want ypg to spread further.
> You are always siding with ypg and pkk when it comes to Turkey, you were also blaming Turkey for the break of ceasefire when in fact it was pkk that broke it several times before it escalated again.
> pkk used the ceasefire agreement to deploy fighters in cities and IED's on streets so who wasnt honest about peace again?


Mate what's more funny is leader of PYD Salih Muslim says "We didn't do it. ISIS might have done it because of the Turkey's fight against ISIS"......This guy was saying "Turkey supporting ISIS" all time, now he says "Turkey is fighting against ISIS"....why the sudden change in the mood ?

_"“Bu kesinlikle doğru değil. Kürtlerin Ankara’da yaşanan olayla hiçbir ilgisi yok. Burada olanlar, Türkiye’nin IŞİD’le mücadelesiyle bağlantılı. Nitekim Türkiye’de yaşayan IŞİD unsurları var”

Ankara patlaması ile suçlanan PYD'den ilk açıklama haberi_

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Mate, Advisor of the President just made a statement...."Syrian war is now a regional war. Turkey is going to use it's right for self defence"..... inşallah bro.
Ankara saldırısı Erdoğan'ın danışmanından flaş açıklama haberi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> It is known that ypg and pkk have close ties so why would it surprise you that they make an attack in Turkey?
> Besides gotta love how you always portray like as if our first priority are rebels when in fact our first priority is not to allow another pkk base in Syria and thats why Turkey doesnt want ypg to spread further.
> You are always siding with ypg and pkk when it comes to Turkey, you were also blaming Turkey for the break of ceasefire when in fact it was pkk that broke it several times before it escalated again.
> pkk used the ceasefire agreement to deploy fighters in cities and IED's on streets so who wasnt honest about peace again?



Actually no, I'm not defending YPG, all I'm saying is, that maniac called Erdogan will do everything possible to achieve his agenda. While all the Kurdish groups have openly denied the attack (while they proudly took credit for any previous attacks, including today's killing of 7 Turkish soldiers in Southeast in IED attack), it's all clear that Erdogan is trying to justify a war with this scenario, while he thinks he is fooling the world with this cheap shot.

You see, as long as Turkey, under the rule of cultist called Erdogan continues to do this:
Hundreds of armed rebels cross from Turkey into Syria, says monitor | World news | The Guardian
it will be a loser when it comes to Syrian issue, even if Assad is toppled right now at this very moment. It's tragic to see what Turkey has degraded into under Erdogan's MB cult. It's all natural for you not to agree with me, but few years ahead and you will perfectly understand what I'm talking about. Turkey is going through what Pakistan went through in 90s to this very day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheRafael00000

The biggest loser are the Kurdish. I hope they take down Iranian parts. Let's push them hard.


----------



## Madali

Salman_Farsi said:


> Really?!? :/ Fundamentalists still support Mahmoud. Take a look at the Keyhan titles during the 9th and 10th gov't. If you find an offending title like this, you would be right.



I didn't read the whole thing, but here is an example,
http://fararu.com/fa/news/147374/واکنش-تند-شریعتمداری-به-سخنان-دیروز-احمدی‌نژاد

Here is another example, I also just read a few lines,
الف - انتقاد کیهان از احمدی نژاد: زنده باد کدام بهار؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Sinan said:


> We never changed anything...we never said we are going alone for a ground operation, operation or with Saudi Arabia...only with coalition or NATO or UN.
> 
> Rolling back on rhetoric my azz....we would only steam roll, your pawns, allies and your generals. People like you can't face us in the battlefield...that's why nobody even guts to claims their terror attacks in Turkey. Just show your face cowards.



Put a sock on it and take your anger to the battlefield. I had quoted a Western news. You have a problem with that, go and talk to your allies in West.



Serpentine said:


> That YPG is responsible for this. They already denied it. Knowing Erdogan's populist nature and his dangerous cultist agenda, he will do everything necessary to achieve his goals.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700254576516210688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700254336639758336



This is actually done to get US accept YPG as a terror organization. Erdogan was getting very vocal on the issue of US accepting YPG as such in the past several months. But I do not think US has any plans in that regard since, US sees YPG as their only viable ally on the ground and if they cut their ties to it, then they can kiss goodbye to any American influence in Syria. 

Basically this is a fight between Turkey and its NATO allies. Has nothing to do with Iran. Erdogan policies have created such a mess that Turkey is left with no choice but to take the fight to its own allies in order to keep its nominal strategic influence in the region. This was a country that till 5 years ago was being marketed as a role model for Islamic world. Now it is not a model for its own self. The Kurdish areas inside Turkey are now no more different than the rebel areas of Syria were in 2013. A sad but true consequence of Erdogans' grandiose policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

Serpentine said:


> That YPG is responsible for this. They already denied it. Knowing Erdogan's populist nature and his dangerous cultist agenda, he will do everything necessary to achieve his goals.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700254576516210688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/700254336639758336


After your neat piece of post inviting Turks to comment on it, you shockingly see their responses are so unrelated... Am I the only one who gets your point in your post or Turks generally don't get it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Well my dear Iranian friend, you simply are raising the scientism philosophy, a long debated subject in the epistemology of rationalism. In that regard, I do wonder, if you also are suggesting the necessity of rejecting religion, as the providers of the proposed theory claim it to be the main origin of superstitions, mainly due to the fact that it mostly relies on faith and heart beliefs rather than concrete scientific facts and principles?



No, I was not raising a particular philosophy. I was only raising the need for everyone to accept reality and reason eg Naghdi should accept that he is using Western technologies every day of his life and his criticism of Paris is irrational. Even Scientism is a product of West. My point was, we should not lay claim to things we have not been part of their development and rather focus on our own shortcomings. Religion is going to remain, rest assured. Even where from Scientism comes, still religion exists and is thriving (Churches still get filled up on every Sunday). It is part of nature of human society (another reality).

But I have had a long discussion with you on these matters and I have clarified myself, as you might remember.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

joo


Daneshmand said:


> Put a sock on it and take your anger to the battlefield. I had quoted a Western news. You have a problem with that, go and talk to your allies in West.
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually done to get US accept YPG as a terror organization. Erdogan was getting very vocal on the issue of US accepting YPG as such in the past several months. But I do not think US has any plans in that regard since, US sees YPG as their only viable ally on the ground and if they cut their ties to it, then they can kiss goodbye to any American influence in Syria.
> 
> Basically this is a fight between Turkey and its NATO allies. Has nothing to do with Iran. Erdogan policies have created such a mess that Turkey is left with no choice but to take the fight to its own allies in order to keep its nominal strategic influence in the region. This was a country that till 5 years ago was being marketed as a role model for Islamic world. Now it is not a model for its own self. The Kurdish areas inside Turkey are now no more different than the rebel areas of Syria were in 2013. A sad but true consequence of Erdogans' grandiose policies.


Joone man pasokhhaye in torka az jome sinan ro be soale serpentine didi? man kheili ba torka dar real life sohbat va bahs kardam, be nazare man inha ham adamye sadeh va sathi hastand va kheili rahat mishe gooleshoon zad..taze ina gheshre tahsil karde va modernesh hesab mishan!! Araba az inam badtaran... yani dar javabe mavaredi kamelan badihi, dalayel va tahlil hayee miaran ke adam shak mikone aslan too kalleye ina aghl hast... shoma ham ino motavajeh shodi?

zemnan mamnoon az inke enteghadat va badgooyee ha az siasat va eghtesade sakheili ro finglish minevisi... be in migan adame pokhte... chizi ke mokhatabesh bayad faghat khodemoon bashim vagar na zararesh bishtare baraye hameye ma iroonia che invari bashim che oonvari...harchand bishtar enteghadadeto ghabool daram...harchand na hamashoon ro... ke in mitoone nashi az mizan va noe etela,ate ma az masayele dakheili mokhtalef bashe



TheRafael00000 said:


> The biggest loser are the Kurdish. I hope they take down Iranian parts. Let's push them hard.


ok we will think about it joojoo... now go do yourself...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

بابک رنجانی چوب رنگ مو و قیافشو میخوره همون طور که شهرام جزایری عرب مثلا عرب بود ، به اینا میگن گوشت دم توپ، یه شو درست میکنن تو روزنامه ها ملتم کیف میکنن


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> I like Babak Zanjani. He came from an ordinary family, was smart, made money, used his business abilities to make sure the country doesn't get stopped by sanctions, and made profit for himself in the meantime. And he wasn't secretive of his money, riding around in a Pars or Samand pretending that he doesn't have anything.
> 
> Instead of taking him to court and the media campaign against him, he should have been chosen as the Ministry of Economy. We can't say we want to be a richer country and at the same time, constantly attack anyone who becomes rich and only have poor people as our model. Look at Seda Sima shows. Poor people are always the good guys, and rich people always crooks.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyhan and all the "principlists" like it are always just anti-any-government. They always like to pretend they are with the people and the government's are bad
> 
> The only difference between the media during Rouhani and Ahmadenijad was that with Rohani the reformists are pro and Principlists against while Ahmadenijad had both sides against, because he didn't play by anyone's rules. Most of the hardliners in government did not like him



You are wrong. What you are saying was correct for business and profiteering before industrial revolution when the wealth remained a constant (because of technological limitations) and only its distribution provided any chance to get rich (therefore some had to become poor in order for some to get rich) . Today, the kind of profiteering you wrote about is called a racket in modern economic theories.

In modern economics, most of the wealth is created not by physical labor of man but by commandeering the laws of nature and getting the nature to do what man wants. From quantum mechanics at work inside your electronic gadgets to general relativity at work in GPS sats.

This is how wealth is created in modern times. And everyone should then respect the creators of such a wealth (there is no need to respect those who get rich via rent rackets):






*Yep. Imagine that.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

اس-300 هم معلومه هم زمان با سفر وزیر دفاع به روسیه نمیدن ! اگه بخان بدن تو کنجه پستو بی سر و صدا میدن ، این یا ناشی گری اون نشریه ای بوده که پز اس-300 داده

------------------------------ 
یا عمدا نوشته که تر بزنه به سفر وزیر دفاع


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> No, I was not raising a particular philosophy. I was only raising the need for everyone to accept reality and reason eg Naghdi should accept that he is using Western technologies every day of his life and his criticism of Paris is irrational. Even Scientism is a product of West. My point was, we should not lay claim to things we have not been part of their development and rather focus on our own shortcomings. Religion is going to remain, rest assured. Even where from Scientism comes, still religion exists and is thriving (Churches still get filled up on every Sunday). It is part of nature of human society (another reality).
> 
> But I have had a long discussion with you on these matters and I have clarified myself, as you might remember.


I do remember everything my dear friend, and also I'd rather clarify that I'm actually suggesting nothing special here. I was just commenting on your legitimate concern of the deeply penetrated irationalism in Iranian community as a sample of a backward society. 
When populations are the matter of concern, you have to understand that you won't be able to amend anything unless you got a plan to solve everything. A nation in short of courage to question "somethings" wouldn't be able to question anything, including the logic behind the Sard & Garm mood of foods.


Daneshmand said:


> Even where from Scientism comes, still religion exists and is thriving (Churches still get filled up on every Sunday). It is part of nature of human society (another reality).


Once again have to mention that here, I do am not suggesting anything but commenting your very post, but with all due respects I hope that you be able to understand this part is just a cheap diversion of discussion simply called false reasoning in an argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Actually no, I'm not defending YPG, all I'm saying is, that maniac called Erdogan will do everything possible to achieve his agenda. While all the Kurdish groups have openly denied the attack (while they proudly took credit for any previous attacks, including today's killing of 7 Turkish soldiers in Southeast in IED attack), it's all clear that Erdogan is trying to justify a war with this scenario, while he thinks he is fooling the world with this cheap shot.
> 
> You see, as long as Turkey, under the rule of cultist called Erdogan continues to do this:
> Hundreds of armed rebels cross from Turkey into Syria, says monitor | World news | The Guardian
> it will be a loser when it comes to Syrian issue, even if Assad is toppled right now at this very moment. It's tragic to see what Turkey has degraded into under Erdogan's MB cult. It's all natural for you not to agree with me, but few years ahead and you will perfectly understand what I'm talking about. Turkey is going through what Pakistan went through in 90s to this very day.


It is hilarious how Iranians not even one hour after the attack figured out it was a false flag attack, for you guys no matter what happens its our fault.
Why are you asking for my opinion when you already figured out everything? Believe in whatever you want but we certainly dont want a pkk base on our southern border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> It is hilarious how Iranians not even one hour after the attack figured out it was a false flag attack, for you guys no matter what happens its our fault.
> Why are you asking for my opinion when you already figured out everything? Believe in whatever you want but we certainly dont want a pkk base on our southern border.



And where exactly did I conclude that it's indeed a flag attack? How Erdogan realized just hours after attack that PKK, YPG are responsible for this, but we can't have assumptions? It may indeed have been a terrorist attack, but the timing of it, coinciding with Turkish shellings of Syria, sending hundreds of Salafi terrorists to north Aleppo amid huge advances by SAA and allies, SDF and Kurds, makes everything extremely suspicious. The only one who could benefit from this is Erdogan himself, not YPG, which is advancing in north Aleppo. Again these are just facts on the ground, I am NOT concluding anything, just probabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Azeri440 said:


> 1. Nope, everyone increased their production not just Saudis.
> 2. none of that even exists in Azerbaijan, we see Turkey as our brother nation , so what "heavy propaganda of pan-turkism" are you talking about.
> 3. Nope, because it criticizes Turkey and Saudis of trying to spread influence in Azerbaijan while Iran does the same thing
> specifically in Nardaran, where criminals that shot 2 police officers were arrested but apparently its a "human rights violation".



1-everyone increased due to the lower price of oil to earn more money and the reason of the lower price is saudi arabia, they increased their output for confronting iran and nowadays are not gonna decrease the production and give back iran's share. in a simple sentence, the lower the price, the more they need to sell to maintain revenue.
2- didnt explain well why only number of wahabis has been increasing while shias who are majority in azerbaijan are suppressed. im talking about around a decade ago when suddenly this brotherhood have been Trumpeting Intensity much more than previous decade.
3-the article is not talking about the influence of different countries in azerbaijan. the article is about Saudi Arabia's Role in the Unprecedented Azerbaijan Money Value Fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> It may indeed have been a terrorist attack, but the timing of it, coinciding with Turkish shellings of Syria, sending hundreds of Salafi terrorists to north Aleppo amid huge advances by SAA and allies, SDF and Kurds, makes everything extremely suspicious.


Why ? I mean why ? How could Erdoğan can benefit from this ? What's he is going to do ? Did he done anything before when bombs exploded in Turkey ? Do you think, he had balls to do anything militarly ?

If YPG was indeed a terror organization like you say, why did you helped them in Kobani by letting Peshmerga forces to join YPG via Turkey ?

They say, this terrorist is from YPG. How do you know it ? You let him enter in Turkey in July, by taking his photo, taking his fingerprints. So if he was a YPG terrorist why did you take him in the country ? If you didn't know back then, how do you know now ?

@xenon54 

Mate, why nobody is asking these questions....it's unbelievable.....i would perform better then the current opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Why ? I mean why ? How could Erdoğan can benefit from this ?


He would get a green card for more intervention in Syria? Sending more salafis to the other side of border? An angry population that wants nothing but revenge? You yourself are just an example, you want revenge and nothing less, without even considering what would YPG gain by bombing in Ankara and more importantly, they have denied responsibility for this bombing, while PKK just today took responsibility for IED attack in Southeast that killed 7 Turkish soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> I do remember everything my dear friend, and also I'd rather clarify that I'm actually suggesting nothing special here. I was just commenting on your legitimate concern of the deeply penetrated irationalism in Iranian community as a sample of a backward society.



Well and good. There is no contention in this. Important is the correct diagnosis, treatment regiments can differ. Only future will decide which treatment was more superior.



New said:


> When populations are the matter of concern, you have to understand that you won't be able to amend anything unless you got a plan to solve everything. A nation in short of courage to question "somethings" wouldn't be able to question anything, including the logic behind the Sard & Garm mood of foods.



Top down approach does not work in promotion of science and reason. Only bottom to top progression helps in development of an advanced society. Therefore a plan is not needed. Rather we need personal convictions. In a country like Iran about five million personally invested individuals with convictions to break the anti-science taboos would more than suffice. I would be happy to see even five thousand for that matter. And the beauty of it all, is that, it need not for these individuals to agree with each other either. In fact they should NOT. They should chart and navigate their own convictions in their own personal capacities.



New said:


> Once again have to mention that here, I do am not suggesting anything but commenting your very post, but with all due respects I hope that you be able to understand this part is just a cheap diversion of discussion simply called false reasoning in an argument.



Not at all. You are still failing to understand that it is not the process of elimination (eg. of religion) that brings about progress. Rather it is the process of creation and addition of complexity to our knowledge that brings about progress. West did not eliminate religion. West added huge amount of factual knowledge to our world without actually eliminating anything from past. Now it is your personal conviction to choose your path. Whether remaining religious and anti-science, or scientific and anti-religion or religious and science loving or the most bizarre of all; the case of that anti-religious who is also dumb in science, has been left to you as an individual.

West left it upto individuals to chart their personal ways. This is critical to progress. In Iran our biggest stumbling block is, we want to be part of a progressive wave which is wrong in my opinion. Since it causes us to think in terms of elimination in order to create a uniform progressive wave. The correct way is to learn to be an *individual* first without the need to ascribe any responsibility to anything or anyone else. And from there to work our way to challenge our Mamanamon and break the irrational taboos. No guts to challenge your Maman, no way you will be to progress; with or without religion. With or without West. With or without Naghdi.

You should really go and live with a normal Western family for a while. You will learn, how a normal average Western parent chisels an* individual* out of a child. By emphasizing, encouraging and even through measured punishments making that child to become an *individual. *In a culture like ours, the child is raised to be an obedient social automaton, conformist to his/her social circle. Whether that circle be religious or anti-religious. What is missing, is the individual conviction of that child which was murdered in his/her crib.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> He would get a green card for more intervention in Syria? Sending more salafis to the other side of border? An angry population that wants nothing but revenge? You yourself are just an example, you want revenge and nothing less, without even considering what would YPG gain by bombing in Ankara and more importantly, they have denied responsibility for this bombing, while PKK just today took responsibility for IED attack in Southeast that killed 7 Turkish soldiers.


I editted my post, read again pls.


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> And where exactly did I conclude that it's indeed a flag attack? How Erdogan realized just hours after attack that PKK, YPG are responsible for this, but we can't have assumptions? It may indeed have been a terrorist attack, but the timing of it, coinciding with Turkish shellings of Syria, sending hundreds of Salafi terrorists to north Aleppo amid huge advances by SAA and allies, SDF and Kurds, makes everything extremely suspicious. The only one who could benefit from this is Erdogan himself, not YPG, which is advancing in north Aleppo. Again these are just facts on the ground, I am NOT concluding anything, just probabilities.


Pretty much everyone concluded that it has pkk fingerprints on it since its an attack on military institution, isis usually attacks civilians its a no brainer for everyone who is familiar with Turkey-pkk conflict.
And about timing when is the timinig not suspicious? They said the same when the last attack happened and the one before, its always suspicious, everytime since the jet incident it has been said its a reason to invade Syria but no invasion after two years, and the next attack will also be called false flag by you folks, as said its always Turks fault, even when its Russia thats violating an Airspace in a conflict zone despite several warning over months, Turks are always the agressors.
A dictaor that got the throne from his father decimating his people, but the war broke out because of Turks its always the same bs.


----------



## Uhuhu

to some iranian members as* Serpentine* and others, why you guys argue with turkish members?, erdogan needed to convince the opinion of majority of turkish peolpe and he got it, as you can see the words of turkish members in pdf.

he already was shelling kurds area in syria and only needed an excuse to show more extreme actions. the only problem was convincing turkish people and he got it.

dont forget erdogan is succeed in internal policy and fooling people for over a decade. but in majority foreign policy decisions, he got failed. maybe for our turkish brothers its hard to understand it, but for others its a simple issue.

when obama declared a redline of using chemical weapons, a short while after, they claimed syrian army like a moron used it while next investigations proved syrian army didnt use it and in high percents it had been done by rebels and terrorists who get supports from turkey and some other arab regimes.

since ISIS get world medias attention and those world media blamed turkey for supporting ISIS and buying oil from them. suddenly ISIS exploded bombs in turkey.and turksih government started to blame ISIS and showing how they are fighting with ISIS. but for long period before, no bombs exploded there.

and now we have another show. so let it goes bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

the first bomb was ISIS , but this one was kurdish , their fingerprints are all over it 

like the white men who can't jump , the kurds can't troll


----------



## xenon54 out

Uhuhu said:


> he already was shelling kurds area in syria and only needed an excuse to show more extreme actions. the only problem was convincing turkish people and he got it.


You know why this doesnt make sense, because Turks already want pyd to be bombed, people got angry that he helped them last summer and as we can see it was another monumental stupidity from AKP just like the peace process with pkk.


----------



## Arminkh

AND as usual Israelis are trying to catch fish our of muddy waters. Yek kalame as madare aroos:

‘Time to help them’: Israeli justice minister calls for independent Kurdish state — RT News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Arminkh said:


> AND as usual Israelis are trying to catch fish our of muddy waters. Yek kalame as madare aroos:
> 
> ‘Time to help them’: Israeli justice minister calls for independent Kurdish state — RT News



It is all Turkish allies who are pushing Turkey into a corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

Daneshmand said:


> It is all Turkish allies who are pushing Turkey into a corner.


Totally agree and wanted to bring it up but our Turkish friends in the forum are not in the mood for it. I'm not sure who is leading this agenda but strange developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Turkey shouldn't have shot down that russian warplane , otherwise it would have been different


----------



## scythian500




----------



## Arminkh

scythian500 said:


>


Man Arabim nam keshide. Tarjomash ro ham mizashti.


----------



## jammersat

the names look fake it's forged


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> retty much everyone concluded that it has pkk fingerprints on it since its an attack on military institution, isis usually attacks civilians its a no brainer for everyone who is familiar with Turkey-pkk conflict.



No you can't say that....i reject this approach.

Do we know or do not, simple as that. Is this PKK or PYD or ISIS or El-Muheberat or whom ? Why are we accusing PYD ? Because the suicide bomber come through Kurdish region of Syria ? There are hundreds of Syrian refugess in Turkey if one of them commits a terror act, are we going to label him for being PYD member ?

Did you saw any solid evidence, that links him to PYD ?


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> No you can't say that....i reject this approach.
> 
> Do we know or do not, simple as that. Is this PKK or PYD or ISIS or El-Muheberat or whom ? Why are we accusing PYD ? Because the suicide bomber come through Kurdish region of Syria ? There are hundreds of Syrian refugess in Turkey if one of them commits a terror act, are we going to label him for being PYD member ?
> 
> Did you saw any solid evidence, that links him to PYD ?


What do you think?


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> What do you think?


I don't know for sure....but i wanna know for sure....i feel like, i'm being fooled.

What Davutoğlu said;
"Şu anda olayın failleri, konusu tümüyle aydınlatılmış durumdadır. Bu saldırıyı Türkiye içindeki bölücü terör örgütü üyeleri ve YPG mensubu bir kişinin birlikte gerçekleştirdiği ortaya çıkmıştır."
"Bu kişi PKK ve YPG mensubu bir kişidir. Saldırının YPG irtibatı ortaya çıktı. Kişi, 1992 Amude doğumlu Salih Neccar adlı kişidir. Saldırıyla ilgili 9 kişi gözaltına alındı. YPG irtibatları kesindir."

This person is PKK and YPG member....is it YPG or PKK ? Connections to YPG is definite ......how definite. It doesn't seems like you know nothing other than is Name, and Personal info....if you have why don't you show them.

Our problem shouldn't be as of now, shouldn't be what YPG or FSA does in Syria. Our focus should be how to protect Turkish citizens from terror attacks.

I remind you how many times this "newly cleared terrorist leader" Salih Müslim come to Turkey in the past ?

PYD lideri Müslim’den gizli ziyaret
PYD Lideri Salih Müslim Türkiye'ye geldi - Milliyet.com.tr
PYD lideri Müslim neden Ankara'ya geldi? - Timeturk: Haber, Timeturk Haber, HABER, Günün haberleri, yorum, spor, ekonomi, politika, sanat, sinema
Salih Müslim: Türkiye'de PKK ile görüşmeler PYD'nin önünü açıyor - BBC Türkçe

How many times our officials talked and negotiated with him ? Are we want to go hard on PYD because they are fighting against FSA ? Fcvk FSA man, i won't change all of FSA for one of my countryman.....

I dunno mate.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

To @Sinan @xenon54 @Serpentine

May I jump in and give my opinion?

I don't think it is a false flag by Erdogan. This is an attack on the military personnel. How can Erdogan take a risk to do such an operation? Who will carry it out? What if it leaks? Erdogan will be personally destroyed. I can't think of an instance where a false flag was done by a government against its MILITARAY. 

Who are the most likely to benefit from such an operation? Islamists rebels. If Daesh or Nusra did this, and blame it on the Kurds, then they benefit the most. They push the Turkish government to get involved in Syria and even if Turkey ONLY attacks the Syrian Kurds, that's enough for the Islamist Rebels. That's a big help. It would even be beneficial for KSA to support a group to do this without Erdogan's knowledge. Imagine if Salman had talked to Erdogan for a ground invasion but Turkey was reluctant. This would be a way for KSA to force Turkey's hand.

But of course these are all guesses. Sometimes the correct answer is the most obvious answer. The PKK did it and at worst, Erdogan used the tradegy to paint the Syrian Kurds with the same brush.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> To @Sinan @xenon54 @Serpentine
> 
> May I jump in and give my opinion?
> 
> I don't think it is a false flag by Erdogan. This is an attack on the military personnel. How can Erdogan take a risk to do such an operation? Who will carry it out? What if it leaks? Erdogan will be personally destroyed. I can't think of an instance where a false flag was done by a government against its MILITARAY.
> 
> Who are the most likely to benefit from such an operation? Islamists rebels. If Daesh or Nusra did this, and blame it on the Kurds, then they benefit the most. They push the Turkish government to get involved in Syria and even if Turkey ONLY attacks the Syrian Kurds, that's enough for the Islamist Rebels. That's a big help. It would even be beneficial for KSA to support a group to do this without Erdogan's knowledge. Imagine if Salman had talked to Erdogan for a ground invasion but Turkey was reluctant. This would be a way for KSA to force Turkey's hand.
> 
> But of course these are all guesses. Sometimes the correct answer is the most obvious answer. The PKK did it and at worst, Erdogan used the tradegy to paint the Syrian Kurds with the same brush.



Mate, i don't know about who did....but Turkey can't enter Syria...throw that assumption to trash. Nor Saudis can enter bythemselves... and US won't risk coming head on with Russia.

And Erdoğan have no balls..Syria gave the most legitimate reason back then when they shelled 5 of our people and shot down or Jet and there were no Russia. He didn't do it back then he will never do it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> To @Sinan @xenon54 @Serpentine
> 
> May I jump in and give my opinion?
> 
> I don't think it is a false flag by Erdogan. This is an attack on the military personnel. How can Erdogan take a risk to do such an operation? Who will carry it out? What if it leaks? Erdogan will be personally destroyed. I can't think of an instance where a false flag was done by a government against its MILITARAY.
> 
> Who are the most likely to benefit from such an operation? Islamists rebels. If Daesh or Nusra did this, and blame it on the Kurds, then they benefit the most. They push the Turkish government to get involved in Syria and even if Turkey ONLY attacks the Syrian Kurds, that's enough for the Islamist Rebels. That's a big help. It would even be beneficial for KSA to support a group to do this without Erdogan's knowledge. Imagine if Salman had talked to Erdogan for a ground invasion but Turkey was reluctant. This would be a way for KSA to force Turkey's hand.
> 
> But of course these are all guesses. Sometimes the correct answer is the most obvious answer. The PKK did it and at worst, Erdogan used the tradegy to paint the Syrian Kurds with the same brush.



I agree with you.

But a state has the responsibility to take all this into account from beforehand. It has the responsibility to prevent and/or unmask these events for its citizens. It has the responsibility to formulate policies which prevent a nation to be cornered like this. It has the responsibility to plan according to national capability of that state and not exceed those abilities and escalate to nowhere-land.

Otherwise intellectuals are going to blame it for complicity by omission, at the very least. Others might even go further than that.

Statecraft is about expecting what is ahead. Not what is behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> Mate, i don't know about who did....but Turkey can't enter Syria...throw that assumption to trash. Nor Saudis can enter bythemselves... and US won't risk coming head on with Russia.
> 
> And Erdoğan have no balls..Syria gave the most legitimate reason back then when they shelled 5 of our people and shot down or Jet and there were no Russia. He didn't do it back then he will never do it now.



because that time rebels and terrorists were strong and in offensive form.. so why erdogan should directly attack to syria and receive casualties while thousands extremists from all around the world could do the same mission?
but right now those rebels has no chance and they just fight for existence. thats why there is high probability that erdogan send troops to north of syria.
It is what saudis and other persian gulf arab states want.. because right now they are loosers, so if turkey will invade in syria , maybe there will be a chance that situation will be different. even if turkey will lost or receive many damages and casualties, they wont care.because nothing will be changed for them and their lands is far away enough from syria.
also western powers can use that situation to creat a kurdistan.
Maybe right now erdogan is allied with saudis and others persian gulf states in syrian issue. but dont forget erdogan is akhavanli and akhavanis are enemy for those monarchies during the last century. we all have seen what happened for morsi in egypt..

entering Syria is like a suicide mission in my view.. it just destabilize Turkey .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Top down approach does not work in promotion of science and reason. Only bottom to top progression helps in development of an advanced society. Therefore a plan is not needed. Rather we need personal convictions. In a country like Iran about five million personally invested individuals with convictions to break the anti-science taboos would more than suffice. I would be happy to see even five thousand for that matter. And the beauty of it all, is that, it need not for these individuals to agree with each other either. In fact they should NOT. They should chart and navigate their own convictions in their own personal capacities.


My dear friend, I feel to mention and emphasis it once again, that nor do I were subscribing any treating regiment either be it top down or down top, neither do I have any kind of interest and intention doing so.
In fact the very basic of our difference initiates right from here. I do not recognize the word "we" at all.
Who's we?
Me and a bunch of retards born inside some imaginary lines of border. Why isn't this word "we" applied to me and the people born in Asian continent, or the people born on this planet, or the people born on the Milky way galaxy?
If you start thinking about it then you would question the need to search for cures to solve the problems associated with this "we" society.
Your quest to dig a solution to engage the very problems associated with this "we" society is as reasonable as to start a community to raise the sensual respects of the herd of sheeps not to be ripped of by the wolfs. 
Every single being is due to face the very own deserved fate of his, no single bite of less and no more, this would also be authentic for the future generations to come, so lets respect them the very owned right of theirs, and once for all free ourselves from the burden of responsibility. 


Daneshmand said:


> West left it upto individuals to chart their personal ways. This is critical to progress. In Iran our biggest stumbling block is, we want to be part of a progressive wave which is wrong in my opinion. Since it causes us to think in terms of elimination in order to create a uniform progressive wave. The correct way is to learn to be an *individual* first without the need to ascribe any responsibility to anything or anyone else. And from there to work our way to challenge our Mamanamon and break the irrational taboos. No guts to challenge your Maman, no way you will be to progress; with or without religion. With or without West. With or without Naghdi.


Good for the west.


Daneshmand said:


> You should really go and live with a normal Western family for a while. You will learn, how a normal average Western parent chisels an* individual* out of a child. By emphasizing, encouraging and even through measured punishments making that child to become an *individual. *In a culture like ours, the child is raised to be an obedient social automaton, conformist to his/her social circle. Whether that circle be religious or anti-religious. What is missing, is the individual conviction of that child which was murdered in his/her crib


Very true, and duly either approved and also at the very same time, agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> My dear friend, I feel to mention and emphasis it once again, that nor do I were subscribing any treating regiment either be it top down or down top, neither do I have any kind of interest and intention doing so.
> In fact the very basic of our difference initiates right from here. I do not recognize the word "we" at all.
> Who's we?
> Me and a bunch of retards born inside some imaginary lines of border. Why isn't this word "we" applied to me and the people born in Asian continent, or the people born on this planet, or the people born on the Milky way galaxy?
> If you start thinking about it then you would question the need to search for cures to solve the problems associated with this "we" society.
> Your quest to dig a solution to engage the very problems associated with this "we" society is as reasonable as to start a community to raise the sensual respects of the herd of sheeps not to be ripped of by the wolfs.
> Every single being is due to face the very own deserved fate of his, no single bite of less and no more, this would also be authentic for the future generations to come, so lets respect them the very owned right of theirs, and once for all free ourselves from the burden of responsibility.



The notion of "We" arises because you are not "Them". The "Them" has invented and discovered the world you know. You can can join them and live with them by moving to West. You can not become "Them" in your own land. If you had been able to chart your own way, then you would be you. Otherwise, your proposition does not stand valid. Till the day, you could make a you out of yourself, you will remain a "We", despite your vehement protests. 

You see this is what happens, when individual of a person is eliminated. He/She is left with nothing but either be a "We" or feel completely useless. It is "We" that is determining who he/she is and not his indivisibility.

The herd of "We" has to go and be replaced by individuals who despite being indivisible in their person remain committed to each other because they realize, they have no one else but each other. They accept each other not because all are the same but because all are different and this difference brings richness to their lives. 

It is not the society, I repeat again. It is the person who has to rise up to the challenge. Society is just an honorable contractual agreement arising from our biological needs. It can not replace individual reason and thinking. Never has and never will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## libertycall

@Sinan no sense in letting the iranians manipulate your emotions. All nations have good and bad times. In bad times remember sabr, and in good times exact justice.

The Safavis took Baghdad....and were kicked out again.
The Safavis allied themselves with the colonialists against the Ottoman empire....and were themselves invaded and their holy places were bombed by their allies.
The Safavis had their 'revolution' in 1979 and threatened the whole Muslims world....and then hid behind 12 year old children and in the words of their Ayatollah were 'forced to drink poison'.

Have heart! After the victory of Badr there was the defeat of Uhud...but after Uhud there was the battle of Asad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> The notion of "We" arises because you are not "Them".


It's a philosophical challenge, you have to know that "we" ain't the complementary form for the term "them", one could be not "them" and at the same time also not be "we" but rather be "me". worth to mention either, that a bunch of other "me"s could be termed "them" without preserving them of holding any form of boundings.
But have to confess enjoyed your way of engaging the subject, not completely true, but interesting indeed.


Daneshmand said:


> You see this is what happens, when individual of a person is eliminated. He/She is left with nothing but either be a "We" or feel completely useless.


False reasoning, by clinching into false set of conclusions, in fact "we" starts at the moment when "me" is degraded, when "me"s are formed inn the fullest form of maturity it's not "we" that's being made, but they would form "us", hope that's not too much complicated to being understandable.


Daneshmand said:


> The herd of "We" has to go and be replaced by individuals who despite being indivisible in their person remain committed to each other because they realize, they have no one else but each other. They accept each other not because all are the same but because all are different and this difference brings richness to their lives.


In fact lets add up to the complication, and as much as I know you, that shouldn't be a problem, the very core of our diffrent views rise exactly as of this very little point, you are expecting indivisible individuals to be a result of a former creation of "we" while quiet opposed to that, I expect the formation of a worthy "us" being a result of some matured individual "me"s.



Daneshmand said:


> It is not the society, I repeat again. It is the person who has to rise up to the challenge. Society is just an honorable contractual agreement arising from our biological needs. It can not replace individual reason and thinking. Never has and never will.


I couldn't agree any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Madali said:


> To @Sinan @xenon54 @Serpentine
> 
> May I jump in and give my opinion?
> 
> I don't think it is a false flag by Erdogan. This is an attack on the military personnel. How can Erdogan take a risk to do such an operation? Who will carry it out? What if it leaks? Erdogan will be personally destroyed. I can't think of an instance where a false flag was done by a government against its MILITARAY.
> 
> Who are the most likely to benefit from such an operation? Islamists rebels. If Daesh or Nusra did this, and blame it on the Kurds, then they benefit the most. They push the Turkish government to get involved in Syria and even if Turkey ONLY attacks the Syrian Kurds, that's enough for the Islamist Rebels. That's a big help. It would even be beneficial for KSA to support a group to do this without Erdogan's knowledge. Imagine if Salman had talked to Erdogan for a ground invasion but Turkey was reluctant. This would be a way for KSA to force Turkey's hand.
> 
> But of course these are all guesses. Sometimes the correct answer is the most obvious answer. The PKK did it and at worst, Erdogan used the tradegy to paint the Syrian Kurds with the same brush.


I agree with most of your reasoning but the part that says: "I can't think of an instance where a false flag was done by a government against its MILITARAY"

Actually US has done it once and arguably three times. First one, that was just confirmed about 8 years back was sinking of USS Maine back in 1898. It was blamed on Spanish navy stationed around Cuba. US back then, was looking to implement Monroe Doctrine and get rid of other colonial powers in areas where it called its own back yard however, the public opinion and senate was not in favor of a war with Spanish Empire. The incident, gave US the excuse to invade Cuba and not only push the Spanish out of Americas, they even gained access to other Spanish colonies in Asia.

Fast track to this century, an expeditionary team found the wracks of USS Maine and through computer simulation, found out that what caused it to sink was an explosion from within. It may have been caused by some ignorance on the crew part but timing couldn't be any more perfect for US. It was the right war at the right time. I don't believe in Luck so I say it probably was a false flag.

We Iranian usually say "The goal justifies the means". So who knows my friend? Who knows?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Arminkh said:


> Man Arabim nam keshide. Tarjomash ro ham mizashti.


yani 10 ta farmandeye arteshe topola az regime khastan bikhyale hamle be syria beshan chon artesheshoon oonghadr ha ghabel nist ke hamchin kari bokone va inke yaman ro natoonestan kari bokonan hanooz va inke avaghebe vahshatnaki baraye malakhestan khahad dasht

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

scythian500 said:


> yani 10 ta farmandeye arteshe topola az regime khastan bikhyale hamle be syria beshan chon artesheshoon oonghadr ha ghabel nist ke hamchin kari bokone va inke yaman ro natoonestan kari bokonan hanooz va inke avaghebe vahshatnaki baraye malakhestan khahad dasht


Mamnoon, pas hade aghal ye serishoon aghl to sareshoon hast!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> It's a philosophical challenge, you have to know that "we" ain't the complementary form for the term "them", one could be not "them" and at the same time also not be "we" but rather be "me". worth to mention either, that a bunch of other "me"s could be termed "them" without preserving them of holding any form of boundings.
> But have to confess enjoyed your way of engaging the subject, not completely true, but interesting indeed



"Them" is West. A collection of Western people with Western culture and Western system of social organization. You can not be "Them". Because you have nothing to offer to "Them", just like you do not have anything to offer yourself for that matter. Max you can do is get a PhD in a field discovered, invented and perfected by "Them". Your contribution to that field will remain nil. Since you are "We". You have no conviction of yourself. You have not yet become indivisible. Only an indivisible entity can make anew.



New said:


> False reasoning, by clinching into false set of conclusions, in fact "we" starts at the moment when "me" is degraded, when "me"s are formed inn the fullest form of maturity it's not "we" that's being made, but they would form "us", hope that's not too much complicated to being understandable.



False accusation! (why am I not surprised?!). Read again what I have written above and *think*. You can not be "me". Since you have not yet discovered the "me". The "me" was done under when we were all in crib. All you can be today is "We". To break out of it, you must strive and create a new you ("me"). Otherwise if you are not able to do so, then as a Plan B, you can strive to raise your children to be moral and ethical individuals free from guilt of not being "We" but rather be committed to "We" (not by any means an easier task).



New said:


> In fact lets add up to the complication, and as much as I know you, that shouldn't be a problem, the very core of our diffrent views rise exactly as of this very little point, you are expecting indivisible individuals to be a result of a former creation of "we" while quiet opposed to that, I expect the formation of a worthy "us" being a result of some matured individual "me"s.



"We" fuckk and we create our next generation. It is "We" that is giving rise to us all. The trick is when the baby is born, then accept the very simple fact, that this baby is a new indivisible individual and has every right to be an individual with his/her own ambitions and desires which should never be subservient to "We" in any way. The only worthy "us" here is the ones who after they fuckked, they also accept this simple truth and move on, chiseling the baby to become an individual. The moment you put a restriction on that baby to be a "mature" me, then game is destroyed. That baby has to chart its own way. What you call mature, will never be mature for his/her. That baby should be given the support to navigate the world as he/she deems fit and proper for him/herself.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## scythian500

وی اضافه کرد: عملیات عمرانی رصدخانه ملی درحال انجام است و اکنون برای این رصدخانه به دید نجومی نیم ثانیه قوسی دست یافته ایم که از طریق این مزیت می توانیم از ابتدای اتوبان صدر سطح یک سکه ۵۰ تومانی را در انتهای اتوبان صدر مشاهده کنیم.

رئیس پژوهشکده نجوم پژوهشگاه دانش های بنیادی تاکید کرد: لایه نشانی بر روی آینه تلسکوپ رصدخانه ملی آغاز شده و طی این فرآیند لایه آلومینیومی بر روی آیینه قرار داده می شود که این فرآیند با کمک دانشگاهیان و شرکت های دانش بنیان داخلی انجام می شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

@New You remember Losev, right? Or the logic gate and even a computer made out of dominoes? Just couple of examples of what indivisible individuals did.

Now meet another indivisible individual who profoundly changed the way we see ourselves and our society with a huge impact on everything from economics to medicine: How the Idea of a 'Normal' Person Got Invented - The Atlantic

It is funny really.

If you are given a table, with some paper and pencils and scotch tape and the rest of stationary along with a knife, perhaps a microscope and a small junk box filled with discarded electronics and maybe a multi-meter, will you or anyone else in Iran be able to win a Noble Prize? Will someone be Losev enough?

===========================

An indivisible individual whose job is to train high school physics teachers so that they can go on and teach physics to kids:






And what do those high school graduates do when they get to university:






This is the awesome difference!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

I donno what you guys think but what i understand is that even turkey herself knows that kurds were not behind the attacks (who ever the F was) and these are just ridiculous attempts at Syria not at the kurds

Turkey has been an utter failure in recent years and this directly has to do with the policies of the most stupid PM of the world, Erdogan. 

Even demirtash admits to the failure of the system. You've got 3 of your most important neighbors pissed off like crazy and instead you have built ties with another failed state - saudia - who will diminish from the face of the world stage as soon as her oil income reaches a certain low amount 

Was it worth it? Couldn't you simply back off and don't interfere with other's affairs? Or at least couldn't you just don't support jihadis? 

Syria was your #1 ally who turned into your #1 enemy in a course of 24h? Whose to say that won't happen to your other allies? You think anyone is stupid enough to trust you again? Even saudia keeps the distance 

What a joke. What a F-up. 

I remember gallop or some other company did a poll from turks on who they favor as a nationality and who they despise. Apparently the only ones they like are Turkish themselves 

People's mindset is a reflection of the policies taken by the establishment. @Daneshmand @Serpentine 

When you have this kind of crazy mindset going on the streets, i fear the next PM of Turkey will utterly destroy his country 

No matter how much we hate each other, fact is that any disturbance in Turkey directly effects the security of the region and ultimately Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> I donno what you guys think but what i understand is that even turkey herself knows that kurds were not behind the attacks (who ever the F was) and these are just ridiculous attempts at Syria not at the kurds
> 
> Turkey has been an utter failure in recent years and this directly has to do with the policies of the most stupid PM of the world, Erdogan.
> 
> Even demirtash admits to the failure of the system. You've got 3 of your most important neighbors pissed off like crazy and instead you have built ties with another failed state - saudia - who will diminish from the face of the world stage as soon as her oil income reaches a certain low amount
> 
> Was it worth it? Couldn't you simply back off and don't interfere with other's affairs? Or at least couldn't you just don't support jihadis?
> 
> Syria was your #1 ally who turned into your #1 enemy in a course of 24h? Whose to say that won't happen to your other allies? You think anyone is stupid enough to trust you again? Even saudia keeps the distance
> 
> What a joke. What a F-up.
> 
> I remember gallop or some other company did a poll from turks on who they favor as a nationality and who they despise. Apparently the only ones they like are Turkish themselves
> 
> People's mindset is a reflection of the policies taken by the establishment. @Daneshmand @Serpentine
> 
> When you have this kind of crazy mindset going on the streets, i fear the next PM of Turkey will utterly destroy his country
> 
> No matter how much we hate each other, fact is that any disturbance in Turkey directly effects the security of the region and ultimately Iran.



Do you remember the physiologic concept of negative feed-back with regard to biological systems? It is a beautiful system upon which the life rests. When the positive feed-back takes over, first one gets very ill and then if the negative feed-back system fails to rein in the positive feed-back system then, the life stops. 

Political entities also must have negative feed-back loop. So if a mess is growing in size, corrective action should be taken to remedy the course of events. Otherwise destruction lays at the end of the tunnel.

Turkey needs to immediately engage its negative feed-back system. In Iran when things went to the brink, Rouhani under the direction of SL, engaged the negative feed-back loop. In Turkey where their political system does not seem to allow for negative feed-back to be engaged politically when a single person has hijacked the body of nation, then it becomes the responsibility of the military to do a coup. The immunity system must kick in and engage the negative feed-back loop or else the progression of the current positive feed-back loop will destroy the Turkey as we know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> nstead you have built ties with another failed state - saudia -


What's wrong with being friends with Saudis ?

I have seen nothing but friendship from them. In the last event they show solidarity more than anyone else. 






Arapça 'Türkiye' etiketine büyük destek - Milliyet Haber


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Do you remember the physiologic concept of negative feed-back with regard to biological systems? It is a beautiful system upon which the life rests. When the positive feed-back takes over, first one gets very ill and then if the negative feed-back system fails to rein in the positive feed-back system then, the life stops.
> 
> Political entities also must have negative feed-back loop. So if a mess is growing in size, corrective action should be taken to remedy the course of events. Otherwise destruction lays at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Turkey needs to immediately engage its negative feed-back system. In Iran when things went to the brink, Rouhani under the direction of SL, engaged the negative feed-back loop. In Turkey where their political system does not seem to allow for negative feed-back to be engaged politically when a single person has hijacked the body of nation, then it becomes the responsibility of the military to do a coup. The immunity system must kick in and engage the negative feed-back loop or else the progression of the current positive feed-back loop will destroy the Turkey as we know it.


Exactly, that's why turkey lost many of its pilots and commanders who fought bravely to topple this maniac establishment. 

The same thing happened in Iran too. Brave pilots of IRIAF did their best by protecting the freewill and freedom and people's lives during the revolution 

What turkey needs is WILL. nothing else. They need to stop making an *** out of themselves in the world stage

Compare the policies of Iran and Turkey in the last couple of years 

Iran came out of isolation and showed everyone whose the boss. Iran supported her allies in the most turbulent time of their history and showed everyone what does it mean to be a trustworthy ally

On the other hand our neighboring Turkey moved into regional isolation, almost got his *** whooped by a super power and continues to provocate this messed up region. 

Their cards are burning pretty fast. Its a matter of time they've got none to play with

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

توهم خریدسلاح از روسیه رو از سرتون بیرون کنید ....


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> What's wrong with being friends with Saudis ?
> 
> I have seen nothing but friendship from them. In the last event they show solidarity more than anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arapça 'Türkiye' etiketine büyük destek - Milliyet Haber


I know where you want to go with this. Let's have a civilized talk about the future of Iran and Turkey. 
A talk which does not contain insults to neither of the nations and the parties involved in this thread 

If not, please stay away cause I'm talking to daneshmand not you 

You're welcome to join if you can be calm and polite 

Your views are appreciated if they are hate-less

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> @New You remember Losev, right? Or the logic gate and even a computer made out of dominoes? Just couple of examples of what indivisible individuals did.
> 
> Now meet another indivisible individual who profoundly changed the way we see ourselves and our society with a huge impact on everything from economics to medicine: How the Idea of a 'Normal' Person Got Invented - The Atlantic
> 
> It is funny really.
> 
> If you are given a table, with some paper and pencils and scotch tape and the rest of stationary along with a knife, perhaps a microscope and a small junk box filled with discarded electronics and maybe a multi-meter, will you or anyone else in Iran be able to win a Noble Prize? Will someone be Losev enough?
> 
> ===========================
> 
> An indivisible individual whose job is to train high school physics teachers so that they can go on and teach physics to kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do those high school graduates do when they get to university:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the awesome difference!


My dear friend, I simply am in favor of your very content.
You are talking about how amendment of a society starts from the very self improvements to form more capable individuals, that are able to impact the surrounding environments.
That's legitimately a true argument, which I give all the respects to.
But you need to know, it's just some part of a long story, and quite far from being it all.
Once I told you that today's elite societies have never been shy of elite capable individuals, ready to create impacts, but apart from the very recent couple of centuries we haven't seen such a revolutionary surge of quest for prosperity in those very nations?
If that's all about the existence of the capable elites then how would you justify this paradigm?
If it's about how the society and families are raising creative and curious generations and positive forces, then I have to ask;
Wasn't this regiment of educational system available in in the past?
If it was available, then it would be a violation of your initiated assumptions.
And if you reply that this system of upbringing capable generations wasn't available in the past, then there goes the very blind spot of your presented argument. Because it would be the exact moment to ask, whom has created this very system of elite trainer?
You know, I believe it's not the ignorance that should be called the number one enemy of knowledge and wisdom, but rather the delusion of knowledge and awareness.
Till the moment that backward middle eastern societies like Iran, are filled with retarded individuals (available in abundance in this very forum, take Haman as an example  [Haman I love you and I don't intend to offend you, but the truth shall always be told ] ) that aren't afraid to opine on every single subject, being it, economy, military, culture, Iran's delusional capability to manufacture an air defense system superior to S300, or the motivations and causes of very recent bomb blasts in Turkey, elites aren't never ever gonna be capable to impact any influence to make it better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> I know where you want to go with this. Let's have a civilized talk about the future of Iran and Turkey.
> A talk which does not contain insults to neither of the nations and the parties involved in this thread
> 
> If not, please stay away cause I'm talking to daneshmand not you
> 
> You're welcome to join if you can be calm and polite
> 
> Your views are appreciated if they are hate-less


I'm pretty much calm if not provoked....even if i'm provoked i will keep calm...as my anger calmed.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> What's wrong with being friends with Saudis ?
> 
> I have seen nothing but friendship from them. In the last event they show solidarity more than anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arapça 'Türkiye' etiketine büyük destek - Milliyet Haber



I have seen some Turks have some kind of grudge against Iran because of Ottoman-Safavid constant wars, how come they don't remember how Saudis cooperated with British to kill Ottomans in their areas and kick them out, as some have called a 'stab in the back of Ottomans' by Arabs? At least we fought like men.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I have seen some Turks have some kind of grudge against Iran because of Ottoman-Safavid constant wars, how come they don't remember how Saudis cooperated with British to kill Ottomans in their areas and kick them out, as some have called a 'stab in the back of Ottomans' by Arabs? At least we fought like men.



Don't think so. We haven't war with Iran more than 300 years now. If we are holding Grudge against Iran we should hold grudge against ....pretty much everyone else.

I don't hold grudge against Arabs too....we argued much with Arabs. We said "you stabbed us in the back", They said "You treated us like second class citizens"...everyone has their point.

But I'm seeing solidarity from Arabs....when they heard, Russian tourists stop coming to Turkey, they held more tours to Turkey. When they heard Russians are not buying our goods, they organized "Buy Turkish goods" in social media.....why should we turn down their friendship ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarkusS

I have a question to the iranians here. When i was in Iran last summer for a few days i noticed some things i would like to understand. My colleagues and i were invited and when we left it was a never ending story. Don´t get me wrong it was funny. Like we stand almost an hour in the door and kept talking. They simply didn´t let us go. 

Same happens with phone calls. When i talk with iranian business partners you don´t come to an end. Its like: Good bye. ...I wish you a nice day...I wish you a nice day too...And hope you have a great week.......It usually ends when i dont know what to say anymore. 

Also when italians and iranians meet its like two extremes clash with each other. I don´t know why but i find that iranians talk pretty slow and chilled. While we tend to speak very fast and without any order. We had a dinner and were 4 italians and 1 iranian and at one point he suddenly said he can´t follow us anymore because he doesn´t know who speaks to who.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Don't think so. We haven't war with Iran more than 300 years now. If we are holding Grudge against Iran we should hold grudge against ....pretty much everyone else.
> 
> I don't hold grudge against Arabs too....we argued much with Arabs. We said "you stabbed us in the back", They said "You treated us like second class citizens"...everyone has their point.
> 
> But I'm seeing solidarity from Arabs....when they heard, Russian tourists stop coming to Turkey, they held more tours to Turkey. When they heard Russians are not buying our goods, they organized "Buy Turkish goods" in social media.....why should we turn down their friendship ?



I didn't say turn down their friendship, it's your choice what you do. But believe it or not, they are doing it because of hostility towards Iran, not because of love towards you. They know that Iran and Turkey are on opposite sides on Syrian issue, so it's natural to have this support given their extremely sectarian mindsets who see everything through Sunni/Shia glasses. But the moment they see fit, they won't waste a second to step on your interests. Example? When Saudis and its satellite states all supported and funded the coup against Mursi which was an ally of current Turkish gov and the people supported it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> I didn't say turn down their friendship, it's your choice what you do. But believe it or not, they are doing it because of hostility towards Iran, not because of love towards you. They know that Iran and Turkey are on opposite sides on Syrian issue, so it's natural to have this support given their extremely sectarian mindsets who see everything through Sunni/Shia glasses. But the moment they see fit, they won't waste a second to step on your interests. Example? When Saudis and its satellite states all supported and funded the coup against Mursi which was an ally of current Turkish gov and the people supported it too.


Mate, you are defining the relationship between countries. You can't expect it to be any different. 

Mursi was supported by Erdoğan and it's followers....but most of the Turkish people was disgusted with him. You know they were trying to pass a law for the parliament which would allow husband to have sexual things with his dead wife.....
Mısır'da mide bulandıran yasaya sert tepki

And those were Eygpt's internal business, it was mistake that we involved that much in their affairs.


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> And those were Eygpt's internal business, it was mistake that we involved that much in their affairs.



And then Turkey learned it's lesson from its mistake and never got involved with a regional country's internal affairs ever again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> And then Turkey learned it's lesson from its mistake and never got involved with a regional country's internal affairs ever again.


Me saying "And those were Eygpt's internal business, it was mistake that we involved that much in their affairs."

Changes nothing....It should be said by Erdoğan...

You know Davutoğlu was saying "In middleast, a single leaf can't move without our knowledge"....people mock him at the time....know bombs exploding in our country....then you knew all these bombs, killing civilians were gonna explode and done nothing ? I think, because they are like kings in Turkey, they think they are kings in the international arena....

I would have been happy if terrorists kills Erdoğan instead of our civilians.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Look i'm not entirely against interfering "X" country's internal affairs but there are "if"s.

- If it's for the interest of the Turkey
- If Turkey won't be effected badly in terms of Security, Economics
- If ultimately we will be on good terms with the "X" country's rulers.
- If ultimately we are not going to be perceived as enemy by the "X" countries citizens.

If you can do these at the same time, go an interfere, i won't criticize but if not don't even think about trying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uhuhu

haman10 said:


> instead you have built ties with another failed state - saudia



They are not allied. they just have same goal in syria, the only common among them is they both want bashar asad wont stay in power. The moment bashah asad leaves the presidency they will start to fight eah other for who will be in charge. Erdogan is an akhavan(Muslim Brothers). akhavanis are opposition and most alternative for arabs regime.
specially for saudi arabia and other persan gulf arab states its a big threat . they never like to see an strong and successful akhavani(Muslim Brotherhood) government in turkey.

In 2015, they(Muslim Brotherhood) were considered a terrorist organization by the governments of Bahrain, Egypt, Syria, Saudi Arabia and United Arab Emirates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

ایران و روسیه، منتظر ورود عربستان و ترکیه به جنگ سوریه هستند

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

scythian500 said:


> ایران و روسیه، منتظر ورود عربستان و ترکیه به جنگ سوریه هستند


 thumbs up

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> Erdogan is an akhavan(Muslim Brothers). akhavanis are opposition and most alternative for arabs regime.
> specially for saudi arabia and other persan gulf arab states its a big threat . they never like to see an strong and successful akhavani(Muslim Brotherhood) government in turkey.


I don't find this logical.....no Arab state would follow Turkey instead of Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Sinan said:


> I don't find this logical.....no Arab state would follow Turkey instead of Saudis.


for saudi arabia and its satellites. they all are together, when saudi arabia is against Muslim brotherhood organization, it means other little states around saudi are against muslim brotherhood organization.
morsi was following turkey in egypt, muslim brotherhood in syria are following turkey and rised up in syria.

muslim brotherhood organization had great potential in egypt-syria- saudi arabia. thats why erdogan interfered in egypt and syria to bring to power muslim brotherhood and make a alliance among turkey and them and will be the leader of the alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Uhuhu said:


> for saudi arabia and its satellites. they all are together, when saudi arabia is against Muslim brotherhood organization, it means other little states around saudi are against muslim brotherhood organization.
> morsi was following turkey in egypt, muslim brotherhood in syria are following turkey and rised up in syria.
> 
> muslim brotherhood organization had great potential in egypt-syria- saudi arabia. thats why erdogan interfered in egypt and syria to bring to power muslim brotherhood and make a alliance among turkey and them and will be the leader of the alliance.


What's funny is, nobody in Turkey knows a thing about "Muslim Brotherhood"....I'm sure %99 of the Turkish people even didn't heard their name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Once I told you that today's elite societies have never been shy of elite capable individuals, ready to create impacts, but apart from the very recent couple of centuries we haven't seen such a revolutionary surge of quest for prosperity in those very nations? If that's all about the existence of the capable elites then how would you justify this paradigm?



Because they never did it for "prosperity". Prosperity came out as just a positive side effect of what they were doing. This is the problem with people in societies who never understood what knowledge or its quest really are. We see only the fruit of the knowledge. We only limit themselves to the application of that knowledge. Such is not the case with the people you referred to. Their quest for knowledge was genuinely a quest, and purely to satisfy their own singular self that they have discovered something new and understood abit more.

This concept by and large does not exist among Iranians (and many other nations). When such individuals apply themselves to prove for a thousandth time that the general relativity is true (or not), thinking about ways to detect gravitational waves, spending decades to perfect the technology and finally detecting the gravitational wave, they are not doing it to make you "prosperous". Not at all. But if prosperity does come out of it (often it does), so much the better. But the original quest had nothing to do with prosperity.



New said:


> If it's about how the society and families are raising creative and curious generations and positive forces, then I have to ask;
> Wasn't this regiment of educational system available in in the past?
> If it was available, then it would be a violation of your initiated assumptions.
> And if you reply that this system of upbringing capable generations wasn't available in the past, then there goes the very blind spot of your presented argument. Because it would be the exact moment to ask, whom has created this very system of elite trainer?



I had told you before (did you forget again?!) that the current educational system in the world comes from Greek gymnasium, a place where Greek men used to go for SELF improvement and to become individually LIBERATED from ignorance and that is why the curriculum there used to be called Liberal Arts (which we still call it by the same name). Even the subjects which were being taught some 3000 years ago in Greek gymnasium are pretty much the same in schools nowadays.

The current knowledge and its diversification you see around yourself, took some 3000 years to be developed from almost nothingness to its current state. It is a monumental job. It has enabled a tiny organism on the face of a small planet around a below average size star to look up at the universe and understand it, choreograph it and about to predict its future.

You can theoretically put forward a proposition that the same could be done in 300 years if such and such and IF IF IF and IF had been done this way or that way. It won't matter from our perspective. Since we had no part in creation of this knowledge. Even if it had taken 30,000 years, we would come here 27,000 years later and put forward a proposition that it could have all been done in 3000 years. The important point to recognize here is your lack of contribution to this body of knowledge. It should not be if this all should have been done in past by "Them". That would be like an impotent man who can not get it up, but raises objection to a capable man about to get married at 31 years old, saying: "why didn't you get married at 19? Now it is too late!".

That education system that you are seeing also was invented and perfected by "Them". It was not handed to them by anyone else. It is yet another tool they have invented to serve themselves and help them in their quest for knowledge.



New said:


> You know, I believe it's not the ignorance that should be called the number one enemy of knowledge and wisdom, but rather the delusion of knowledge and awareness.



With all due respect from bottom of my heart, I am still not sure if you understand what knowledge or its quest truly are.



New said:


> Till the moment that backward middle eastern societies like Iran, are filled with retarded individuals (available in abundance in this very forum, take Haman as an example  [Haman I love you and I don't intend to offend you, but the truth shall always be told ] ) that aren't afraid to opine on every single subject, being it, economy, military, culture, Iran's delusional capability to manufacture an air defense system superior to S300, or the motivations and causes of very recent bomb blasts in Turkey, elites aren't never ever gonna be capable to impact any influence to make it better.



Part of the definition of an intellectual is to opine on diverse subjects related to the society, which are often not his/her expertise. This then allows a society to remain humane, instead of becoming a robotic assembly line, where no one knows (or does not even want to know), what is going on in the rest of world. This includes economy, military, culture and national capabilities. The extent to which this intellectualism is tolerated and is able to function without causing damage to society, shows the advanced nature of civility of that society and culture.

Iran ham natonesteh es sisad "boomi" ya jokeh sisado sizdah ro beh sar anjam beresoneh chonkeh dar Iran Losev vojod nadareh. When a president in US or a prime minister in UK, order something to be done, motma'en bash keh na tanha Losev-hai ona tavanayeh anjam in dastorha ro daran balkeh hata az in dastorha faratar ham miran va dar heyn anjam vazifeh char ta kashf va panja ta ekhtera digam rosh mikonan, keh deleh doktorhai vatani ma khonak sheh 

Take this example. A couple of physicists in a Western company are tasked to build an antenna for microwave communication. When they build the antenna, there is this noise in microwave channel that does not go away and interferes with their communication. That is how they discover residual microwave background radiation left over from the Big Bang. These physicists were then awarded Noble prize in physics.

Inja raees jomhor dastor mideh migeh badbakhta mikhan maro bombaran konan mesleh Liby, bichareh mishim, berin yeh jangandeh dorost konin, Losev-hai ma kashf va ekhtera keh door, hata ba moghava natonestan maket 1:1 dorost konan. Rahbar mamlekat 7 saal pish dastor mideh migeh bichareha mikhan bezanan maro, berin yeh system defayi dorost konin. kashf va ekhtera keh cheh arz konam, raftan yeh chandta copy az systemhai daheh 60 dorost kardan va hanoz toyeh es sisad daheh 70 esh mondan.

Rahbar rosieh agar in dastor ro dadeh bood, ta alan Losev-hai roosi chand technology no' ham balash ekhtera kardeh bodan. Ageh rahbar amrika in dastor ro dadeh bood beh mellatesh ta alan Losev-hai amrikai chandta kashf dar physic, shimi, zist va riazi ham balayeh haftsad ta ekhtera royeh on system defayi mizashtan tahvileh rahbareshon midadan.

====================

@New

I had asked you about it in previous page. The answer is, yes it is possible to make a discovery in physics using scotch tape and pencils and win a Noble prize: WATCH: You can make 'wonder material' graphene in your own home - ScienceAlert

Or at least come close to it. The Noble prize for physics in 2010 was awarded for making Graphene. Something that can be made at home using scotch tape and pencil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> Because they never did it for "prosperity". Prosperity came out as just a positive side effect of what they were doing. This is the problem with people in societies who never understood what knowledge or its quest really are. We see only the fruit of the knowledge. We only limit themselves to the application of that knowledge. Such is not the case with the people you referred to. Their quest for knowledge was genuinely a quest, and purely to satisfy their own singular self that they have discovered something new and understood abit more.
> 
> This concept by and large does not exist among Iranians (and many other nations). When such individuals apply themselves to prove for a thousandth time that the general relativity is true (or not), thinking about ways to detect gravitational waves, spending decades to perfect the technology and finally detecting the gravitational wave, they are not doing it to make you "prosperous". Not at all. But if prosperity does come out of it (often it does), so much the better. But the original quest had nothing to do with prosperity.
> 
> 
> 
> I had told you before (did you forget again?!) that the current educational system in the world comes from Greek gymnasium, a place where Greek men used to go for SELF improvement and to become individually LIBERATED from ignorance and that is why the curriculum there used to be called Liberal Arts (which we still call it by the same name). Even the subjects which were being taught some 3000 years ago in Greek gymnasium are pretty much the same in schools nowadays.
> 
> The current knowledge and its diversification you see around yourself, took some 3000 years to be developed from almost nothingness to its current state. It is a monumental job. It has enabled a tiny organism on the face of a small planet around a below average size star to look up at the universe and understand it, choreograph it and about to predict its future.
> 
> You can theoretically put forward a proposition that the same could be done in 300 years if such and such and IF IF IF and IF had been done this way or that way. It won't matter from our perspective. Since we had no part in creation of this knowledge. Even if it had taken 30,000 years, we would come here 27,000 years later and put forward a proposition that it could have all been done in 3000 years. The important point to recognize here is your lack of contribution to this body of knowledge. It should not be if this all should have been done in past by "Them". That would be like an impotent man who can not get it up, but raises objection to a capable man about to get married at 31 years old: "why didn't you get married at 19? Now it is too late!".
> 
> That education system that you are seeing also was invented and perfected by "Them". It was not handed to them by anyone else. It is yet another tool they have invented to serve themselves and help them in their quest for knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect from bottom of my heart, I am still not sure if you understand what knowledge or its quest truly are.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the definition of an intellectual is to opine on diverse subjects related to the society, which are often not his/her expertise. This then allows a society to remain humane, instead of becoming a robotic assembly line, where no one knows (or does not even want to know), what is going on in the rest of world. This includes economy, military, culture and national capabilities. The extent to which this intellectualism is tolerated and is able to function without causing damage to society, shows the advanced nature of civility of that society and culture.
> 
> Iran ham natonesteh es sisad "boomi" ya jokeh sisado sizdah ro beh sar anjam beresoneh chonkeh dar Iran Losev vojod nadareh. When a president in US or a prime minister in UK, order something to be done, motma'en bash keh na tanha Losev-hai ona tavanayeh anjam in dastorha ro daran balkeh hata az in dastorha faratar ham miran va dar heyn anjam vazifeh char ta kashf va panja ta ekhtera digam rosh mikonan, keh deleh doktorhai vatani ma khonak sheh
> 
> Take this example. A couple of physicists in a Western company are tasked to build an antenna for microwave communication. When they build the antenna, there is this noise in microwave channel that does not go away and interferes with their communication. That is how they discover residual microwave background radiation left over from the Big Bang. These physicists were then awarded Noble prize in physics.
> 
> Inja raees jomhor dastor mideh migeh badbakhta mikhan maro bombaran konan mesleh Liby, bichareh mishim, berin yeh jangandeh dorost konin, Losev-hai ma kashf va ekhtera keh door, hata ba moghava natonestan maket 1:1 dorost konan. Rahbar mamlekat 7 saal pish dastor mideh migeh bichareha mikhan bezanan maro, berin yeh system defayi dorost konin. kashf va ekhtera keh cheh arz konam, raftan yeh chandta copy az systemhai daheh 60 dorost kardan va hanoz toyeh es sisad daheh 70 esh mondan.
> 
> Rahbar rosieh agar in dastor ro dadeh bood, ta alan Losev-hai roosi chand technology no' ham balash ekhtera kardeh bodan. Ageh rahbar amrika in dastor ro dadeh bood beh mellatesh ta alan Losev-hai amrikai chandta kashf dar physic, shimi, zist va riazi ham balayeh haftsad ta ekhtera royeh on system defayi mizashtan tahvileh rahbareshon midadan.



You often write long posts thinking that most people will read them which can also satisfy some of your obvious narcissism (didn't you name yourself Daneshmand?) People have too much to read in this computer/smart phone age, so the shorter and more focus you get the more reading you gain from members. This may partially explains Twitter's success as the mandatory shortness of the tweets caused a boom in the number of readers as opposed to forums or blogs which existed long before Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> You often write long posts thinking that most people will read them which can also satisfy some of your obvious narcissism (didn't you name yourself Daneshmand?) People have too much to read in this computer/smart phone age, so the shorter and more focus you get the more reading you gain from members. This may partially explains Twitter's success as the mandatory shortness of the tweets caused a boom in the number of readers as opposed to forums or blogs which existed long before Twitter.



Bug off. These are not being written for your level of intelligence.

You can never even hope to contribute anything to such a discussion.

The max you can hope reach to is writing (and reading) one-liners twitter style.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> Bug off. These are not being written for your level of intelligence.
> 
> You can never even hope to contribute anything to such a discussion.
> 
> The max you can hope reach to is writing one-liners twitter style.



I am not talking about your last post, I am speaking in general. Writing too much in a forum like this isn't something challenging or highly intelligent as you are trying to suggest. There is not that many writing standards here in PDF so blabbering long redundant bullshit is easy. It is about delivering your point in the shortest way possible. Go long only when you have to, or when the reader's enjoyment is *guaranteed*. Fair number of people have heavy loads of emails to read and respond to in addition to endless apps, notifications, SMS, Whats-up.....etc. So getting enough attention isn't easy anymore with long posts. 

But please don't deny it, you often love showing yourself as the person who knows everything. Not to also mention that you obviously have too much free time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Full Moon said:


> I am not talking about your last post, I am speaking in general. Writing too much in a forum like this isn't something challenging or highly intelligent as you are trying to suggest. There is not that many writing standards here in PDF so blabbering long redundant bullshit is easy. It is about delivering your point in the shortest way possible. Go long only when you have to, or when the reader's enjoyment is *guaranteed*. Fair number of people have heavy loads of emails to read and respond to in addition to endless apps, notifications, SMS, Whats-up.....etc. So getting enough attention isn't easy anymore with long posts.
> 
> But please don't deny it, you often love showing yourself as the person who knows everything. Not to also mention that you obviously have too much free time.



Your ad hominem only is a proof that you do not have the intelligence to debate the subject matter on its merit.

But no worries. This is often the case with people of low intelligence and no knowledge.

And I know exactly which long post of mine, you are referring to. The one that set your behind on fire  : An 'ontology' of Iran-Saudi "rivalry": From Churchill's snobbish sneeze to Abdullah's fear of snakes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

Daneshmand said:


> Your ad hominem only is a proof that you do not have the intelligence to debate the subject matter on its merit.
> 
> But no worries. This is often the case with people of low intelligence and no knowledge.
> 
> And I know exactly which long post of mine, you are referring to. The one that set your behind on fire  : An 'ontology' of Iran-Saudi "rivalry": From Churchill's snobbish sneeze to Abdullah's fear of snakes



You are really a confirmed narcissistic if you think that I even bothered reading few lines of it. I would know it is way too biased to begin with so what is the point of wasting time. Plus, I am generally busy and have better things to do in real life, and I am only sparing little time for PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Sinan said:


> What's funny is, nobody in Turkey knows a thing about "Muslim Brotherhood"....I'm sure %99 of the Turkish people even didn't heard their name.



That mean 99% of your people are ignorant ...


----------



## -SINAN-

Chevil said:


> That mean 99% of your people are ignorant ...


Not more than you.


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Not more than you.


Delusion is big with this one. 

National IQ Scores - Country Rankings

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

در جریان که هستین ان شائالله
هنوز سویفتمون تو تحریمه


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> Delusion is big with this one.
> 
> National IQ Scores - Country Rankings


I donno if its important for you to know that those stats are completely false and have zero credibility, or no you were looking for a means to troll. 

But scientifically speaking the real numbers with all countries involved is much higher and 77 for South Africa is a retarded score or 84 for Iran is equivalent of Siri and so on. 

There are no accurate ways to measure IQ. 

IQ basically means how well you can adapt to different situations and how do you cope with difficult ones. 

If you're in a situation that you need to have a mathematical mind, you need to cope with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chevil

mohsen said:


> در جریان که هستین ان شائالله
> هنوز سویفتمون تو تحریمه


ما به فکر برجام 3 هستیم ، مگه نمی دونی سوال پرسیدن و حرف زدن از گذشته ممنوع هست .... برجام اونقدر قدیمی شده که به کتاب های درسی هم اضافه شده .



xenon54 said:


> Delusion is big with this one.
> 
> National IQ Scores - Country Rankings



You are ignorant as well .... IQ has nothing with "knowledge" and "knowing something" .... and of curse those Ranking are not valid ...


----------



## AmirPatriot

Oh wow, I click on this thread for the first time in ages and the first comment I see is by a Turk... you guys really like annoying us, don't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> Because they never did it for "prosperity". Prosperity came out as just a positive side effect of what they were doing. This is the problem with people in societies who never understood what knowledge or its quest really are. We see only the fruit of the knowledge. We only limit themselves to the application of that knowledge. Such is not the case with the people you referred to. Their quest for knowledge was genuinely a quest, and purely to satisfy their own singular self that they have discovered something new and understood abit more.
> 
> This concept by and large does not exist among Iranians (and many other nations). When such individuals apply themselves to prove for a thousandth time that the general relativity is true (or not), thinking about ways to detect gravitational waves, spending decades to perfect the technology and finally detecting the gravitational wave, they are not doing it to make you "prosperous". Not at all. But if prosperity does come out of it (often it does), so much the better. But the original quest had nothing to do with prosperity.
> 
> 
> 
> I had told you before (did you forget again?!) that the current educational system in the world comes from Greek gymnasium, a place where Greek men used to go for SELF improvement and to become individually LIBERATED from ignorance and that is why the curriculum there used to be called Liberal Arts (which we still call it by the same name). Even the subjects which were being taught some 3000 years ago in Greek gymnasium are pretty much the same in schools nowadays.
> 
> The current knowledge and its diversification you see around yourself, took some 3000 years to be developed from almost nothingness to its current state. It is a monumental job. It has enabled a tiny organism on the face of a small planet around a below average size star to look up at the universe and understand it, choreograph it and about to predict its future.
> 
> You can theoretically put forward a proposition that the same could be done in 300 years if such and such and IF IF IF and IF had been done this way or that way. It won't matter from our perspective. Since we had no part in creation of this knowledge. Even if it had taken 30,000 years, we would come here 27,000 years later and put forward a proposition that it could have all been done in 3000 years. The important point to recognize here is your lack of contribution to this body of knowledge. It should not be if this all should have been done in past by "Them". That would be like an impotent man who can not get it up, but raises objection to a capable man about to get married at 31 years old, saying: "why didn't you get married at 19? Now it is too late!".
> 
> That education system that you are seeing also was invented and perfected by "Them". It was not handed to them by anyone else. It is yet another tool they have invented to serve themselves and help them in their quest for knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect from bottom of my heart, I am still not sure if you understand what knowledge or its quest truly are.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the definition of an intellectual is to opine on diverse subjects related to the society, which are often not his/her expertise. This then allows a society to remain humane, instead of becoming a robotic assembly line, where no one knows (or does not even want to know), what is going on in the rest of world. This includes economy, military, culture and national capabilities. The extent to which this intellectualism is tolerated and is able to function without causing damage to society, shows the advanced nature of civility of that society and culture.
> 
> Iran ham natonesteh es sisad "boomi" ya jokeh sisado sizdah ro beh sar anjam beresoneh chonkeh dar Iran Losev vojod nadareh. When a president in US or a prime minister in UK, order something to be done, motma'en bash keh na tanha Losev-hai ona tavanayeh anjam in dastorha ro daran balkeh hata az in dastorha faratar ham miran va dar heyn anjam vazifeh char ta kashf va panja ta ekhtera digam rosh mikonan, keh deleh doktorhai vatani ma khonak sheh
> 
> Take this example. A couple of physicists in a Western company are tasked to build an antenna for microwave communication. When they build the antenna, there is this noise in microwave channel that does not go away and interferes with their communication. That is how they discover residual microwave background radiation left over from the Big Bang. These physicists were then awarded Noble prize in physics.
> 
> Inja raees jomhor dastor mideh migeh badbakhta mikhan maro bombaran konan mesleh Liby, bichareh mishim, berin yeh jangandeh dorost konin, Losev-hai ma kashf va ekhtera keh door, hata ba moghava natonestan maket 1:1 dorost konan. Rahbar mamlekat 7 saal pish dastor mideh migeh bichareha mikhan bezanan maro, berin yeh system defayi dorost konin. kashf va ekhtera keh cheh arz konam, raftan yeh chandta copy az systemhai daheh 60 dorost kardan va hanoz toyeh es sisad daheh 70 esh mondan.
> 
> Rahbar rosieh agar in dastor ro dadeh bood, ta alan Losev-hai roosi chand technology no' ham balash ekhtera kardeh bodan. Ageh rahbar amrika in dastor ro dadeh bood beh mellatesh ta alan Losev-hai amrikai chandta kashf dar physic, shimi, zist va riazi ham balayeh haftsad ta ekhtera royeh on system defayi mizashtan tahvileh rahbareshon midadan.
> 
> ====================
> 
> @New
> 
> I had asked you about it in previous page. The answer is, yes it is possible to make a discovery in physics using scotch tape and pencils and win a Noble prize: WATCH: You can make 'wonder material' graphene in your own home - ScienceAlert
> 
> Or at least come close to it. The Noble prize for physics in 2010 was awarded for making Graphene. Something that can be made at home using scotch tape and pencil.



My dear friend, let me present once again my greatest of gratitude for the time and effort, there are people here (@Full Moon as an example ) that unfortunately can't understand that popular attractiveness and usefulness are usually two opposing poles of a rod in discussions, or else you would have seen social philosophers in abundance around.
Also I'd like to clarify another popular misunderstanding I do witness regularly (once again take @Full Moon as an example ), that someone with enough free time is called upon in rebuking voices, while that's the most stupidest of mindsets, as you would witness the biggest of businessmen and university professors are usually in command of majority of their time using it for their hobby and are mastering their time, while construction workers and low level employee labors are always and usually in short of their free time, hence someone specially in older ages that is capable of enjoying more of his daily time in whatever he feels hobby is more possibly categorized among the elite and successful men not vice versa.

Now lets get back to the topic,
So dear @Daneshmand, you believe that the current boom in scientific products and west's unprecedented recent surge of quest for social and environmental prosperity, is just the end result of their efficient competent millenniums old educational and training philosophy nourished only in recent era, and not a restructuring in their approach toward constructing a fresh point of worldview during their age of enlightenment.
So you are suggesting that their age of enlightenment was an inevitable era in their constant line of evolution and not a redefinition of their approach toward analyzing the universe?
I believe if this is your point, then you have no choice but to accept the millenniums of intellectual and wisdom distance among the backward middle eastern societies and first world residence as I can't see even 2500's years old Plato's and Aristotle's yet be born among these third world nations, and so you have no other choice but to lose all your hope at least for the next couple of millenniums to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

xenon54 said:


> Delusion is big with this one.
> 
> National IQ Scores - Country Rankings



If we are going with rankings, then we beat you guys were it really counts

Worldwide Penis Survey – Where Does Your Country Hang?

14.55 cm for Iran and a tiny, itsy bitsy 14.11 cm for you Turks.  *drops mic*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@xenon54 don't answer them, mate.

It started with an Iranian insulting our people.... leave it like that. That's their quality.

And Iranians don't quote me.....as we all know that after 5 Iranians insults, Serpi will come and clean the thread, let's do him a favor and don't start it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> when the reader's enjoyment is *guaranteed*


This is what all you people are about... find a joy time or leave it... I understand brother in creation


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Madali said:


> If we are going with rankings, then we beat you guys were it really counts
> 
> Worldwide Penis Survey – Where Does Your Country Hang?
> 
> 14.55 cm for Iran and a tiny, itsy bitsy 14.11 cm for you Turks.  *drops mic*


Highly intelligent response from a .... whatever you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Highly intelligent response from a .... whatever you are.



It ain't matter what size it is....what matters is how you use it ! 



Madali said:


> If we are going with rankings, then we beat you guys were it really counts
> 
> Worldwide Penis Survey – Where Does Your Country Hang?
> 
> 14.55 cm for Iran and a tiny, itsy bitsy 14.11 cm for you Turks.  *drops mic*









@xenon54 @XenoEnsi-14 @Blue Marlin !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

Armstrong said:


> It ain't matter what size it is....what matters is how you use it !
> 
> @xenon54 @XenoEnsi-14 @Blue Marlin !


well im not married (yet) so i dont know, but size does matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 don't answer them, mate.
> 
> It started with an Iranian insulting our people.... leave it like that. That's their quality.
> 
> And Iranians don't quote me.....as we all know that after 5 Iranians insults, Serpi will come and clean the thread, let's do him a favor and don't start it all.


They always insult us but we become the trolls when they get their answer. 



Madali said:


> If we are going with rankings, then we beat you guys were it really counts
> 
> Worldwide Penis Survey – Where Does Your Country Hang?
> 
> 14.55 cm for Iran and a tiny, itsy bitsy 14.11 cm for you Turks.  *drops mic*


If you are interested in the subect then im gonna complete it for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## libertycall

xenon54 said:


> They always insult us but we become the trolls when they get their answer.



Yes, those notorious crying dramas which are such a famous part of life in Iran. And when you look into the origins of how it began, it turns out that they usually begin it, but quickly claim persecution when they can't take it anymore...

Remember the Ayatollah and his 'we have been forced to drink poison'...and how did you arrive at that juncture?


----------



## xenon54 out

libertycall said:


> Yes, those notorious crying dramas which are such a famous part of life in Iran. And when you look into the origins of how it began, it turns out that they usually begin it, but quickly claim persecution when they can't take it anymore...
> 
> Remember the Ayatollah and his 'we have been forced to drink poison'...and how did you arrive at that juncture?


I dont like generalizing, there are reasonable Iranians in the forum.


----------



## libertycall

xenon54 said:


> I dont like generalizing, there are reasonable Iranians in the forum.



It has been my misfortune not to have come across any so far. Maybe they're in hiding out of fear of the rest?


----------



## AmirPatriot

libertycall said:


> It has been my misfortune not to have come across any so far. Maybe they're in hiding out of fear of the rest?



Maybe you haven't come across any Iranian courteous to you because you have been talking about "takfiri Iranian puppets".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertycall

AmirPatriot said:


> Maybe you haven't come across any Iranian courteous to you because you have been talking about "takfiri Iranian puppets".



And herein is an interesting point...neither in Pakistan nor Turkey will people take offense if you criticize their governments; unless they are die-hard fanatical supporters of that particular political party.


----------



## AmirPatriot

libertycall said:


> And herein is an interesting point...neither in Pakistan nor Turkey will people take offense if you criticize their governments; unless they are die-hard fanatical supporters of that particular political party.



Not really. I've got quite a bit of criticism of Iran's government. But supporting "takfiris" is not one of them, because they don't support takfiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## libertycall

AmirPatriot said:


> Not really. I've got quite a bit of criticism of Iran's government. But supporting "takfiris" is not one of them, because they don't support takfiris.



Ok, let me say this once again since you don't seem to get the distinction. 

Pakistanis and Turks may may disagree with your views on the particular political party in power in their countries. But they do not think that your views of their government, have any link with your views of them as people, and practically no link with them as individuals.


----------



## AmirPatriot

libertycall said:


> Ok, let me say this once again since you don't seem to get the distinction.
> 
> Pakistanis and Turks may may disagree with your views on the particular political party in power in their countries. But they do not think that your views of their government, have any link with your views of them as people, and practically no link with them as individuals.



Yes, Pakistanis and Turks seem to be quite reasonable about at least this. 

Which is more that canbe said about places like Saudi in which Iranians and/or Shias as a people are openly referred to as "Rafidah" (rejects).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

http://www.dolatebahar.com/view/222...2015-انسان-به-فضا-بفرستد-عملا-از-بین-رفته-است

@mohsen @Chevil

Vali khob ke chi. Airbus kharidim, mikhahim beshim Dubai, hoorah.

Adam mikhad zar zar geryeh kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

Arminkh said:


> Man Arabim nam keshide. Tarjomash ro ham mizashti.


جریانش اینه که چند تا نظامی درجه دار عربستان به رییس مجلس نامه نوشتن که اهداف عملیات نظامی عربستان در یمن هنوز انجام نشده و فرستادن نیروی زمینی به سوریه کاره اشتباهی هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Madali said:


> http://www.dolatebahar.com/view/222...2015-انسان-به-فضا-بفرستد-عملا-از-بین-رفته-است
> 
> @mohsen @Chevil
> 
> Vali khob ke chi. Airbus kharidim, mikhahim beshim Dubai, hoorah.
> 
> Adam mikhad zar zar geryeh kone.


صد در صد موافقم، هر بار که این اخبار رو میخونم بیشتر دپرس میشم
و بدبختانه تر جو خفقانی هست که در کشور راه انداختن و هی تو مخ مردم میکنن که سکوت در برابر این فجایع به معنی حمایت از دولت هست
طرف توی همین فروم برگشته میگه صداش رو درنیارید تا طرفدارای احمدی نژاد خوشحال نشن، حالا گیرم که همه طرفدارای احمد نژادم مردن، این واسه شما صنعت هوا فضا میشه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chevil

گند کار اینجاست

جذب دانشمندان فضایی ایران توسط امارات

پس فردا که امارات صنعت فضایی راه انداخت ، آقایون اصلاح طلب میاند می گند » ببینید ، ما حتی از امارات هم پائین تریم که نتونستیم هیچ کاری کنیم ، »



Madali said:


> http://www.dolatebahar.com/view/222...2015-انسان-به-فضا-بفرستد-عملا-از-بین-رفته-است
> 
> @mohsen @Chevil
> 
> Vali khob ke chi. Airbus kharidim, mikhahim beshim Dubai, hoorah.
> 
> Adam mikhad zar zar geryeh kone.



من یادمه جواب این پست رو داده بودم ...

نکته ی جالب اینجاست که به خاطر تصفیه ای که توی صنایع هسته ای کردند ، اکثر دانشمندها و تکنییسن های کاربلد که مخالف سیمان کاری بودن ، از کار برکنار شدن ...
نمی تونستند که از گرسنگی بمیرن یا زنشون رو بفرستن روسپی گری کنه ، برای همین اکثریت مطلقشون به خارج از کشور رفتند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Yani in Akbar Shah beh distane khodesh ham rahm nemikone. Bayad beheshun yada vari kone keh reyse asli ki hast







Mimune mesle Bozorg Agha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Anybody here watches Walking Dead series? Man I was barely breathing watching episode 9. Its best episode yet to this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Anybody here watches Walking Dead series? Man I was barely breathing watching episode 9. Its best episode yet to this day.



It might sound too late to ask, but I am really wondering what is your motivation behind being a firm supporter of Asad? I understand you take the position that the Iranian government is taking. But isn't the human cost way too much to keep ignoring the blood bath that is taking place? Isn't possible for you to be a "humanist" in respect of this conflict? I don't blame some religious Iranians here (without mentioning names) as they are being victimized by the current Iranian regime's representation of Shia Islam (and such claimed representation, is, in the best case scenario an arguable one). If we had a different Shia government in Iran, it could easily take another route all together in respect of Asad.

I don't know if you are a Shia believer or not, but I know that you are "culturally" Shia at least. I already understood your hints to avoid questioning your religious convictions. But apart from religion and ethnicity, the Syrain Civil War has already escalated to a ridiculously intolerable level of cruelty. I was walking around Sulimaniyah District in Riyadh about an hour ago, and found 2 Syrian ladies with a little child begging. That what made me write this post to you as its idea went through my mind while I was driving home.


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> It might sound too late to ask, but I am really wondering what is your motivation behind being a firm supporter of Asad? I understand you take the position that the Iranian government is taking. But isn't the human cost way too much to keep ignoring the blood bath that is taking place? Isn't possible for you to be a "humanist" in respect of this conflict? I don't blame some religious Iranians here (without mentioning names) as they are being victimized by the current Iranian regime's representation of Shia Islam (and such claimed representation, is, in the best case scenario an arguable one). If we had a different Shia government in Iran, it could easily take another route all together in respect of Asad.
> 
> I don't know if you are a Shia believer or not, but I know that you are "culturally" Shia at least. I already understood your hints to avoid questioning your religious convictions. But apart from religion and ethnicity, the Syrain Civil War has already escalated to a ridiculously intolerable level of cruelty. I was walking around Sulimaniyah District in Riyadh about an hour ago, and found 2 Syrian ladies with a little child begging. That what made me write this post to you as its idea went through my mind while I was driving home.


The humanity is dead in them because like I said before they are not different from the Sunnis who support saddam because he is sunni and hate bashar because he is an alawite the same goes for the iranian members who fought against the Ba'ath in Iraq for 8 years but they support the same filth in Syria


----------



## Madali

Serpentine said:


> Anybody here watches Walking Dead series? Man I was barely breathing watching episode 9. Its best episode yet to this day.



Episode 9 of this season?


----------



## Chevil

Serpentine said:


> Anybody here watches Walking Dead series? Man I was barely breathing watching episode 9. Its best episode yet to this day.



It just repeating itself over and over .... and now , some characters have plot armor ... the last season is a disaster ...


----------



## Madali

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The humanity is dead in them because like I said before they are not different from the Sunnis who support saddam because he is sunni and hate bashar because he is an alawite the same goes for the iranian members who fought against the Ba'ath in Iraq for 8 years but they support the same filth in Syria



Not many people love Assad but like in life, there are usually hard choices. It's like radiation treatment for cancer. No one goes for chemotherapy because they love being zapped by radiation rays, but because it is the best choice they have to defeat cancer.

It's the same way with Assad. Between Assad and Daesh, which one do you choose?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> It might sound too late to ask, but I am really wondering what is your motivation behind being a firm supporter of Asad? I understand you take the position that the Iranian government is taking. But isn't the human cost way too much to keep ignoring the blood bath that is taking place? Isn't possible for you to be a "humanist" in respect of this conflict? I don't blame some religious Iranians here (without mentioning names) as they are being victimized by the current Iranian regime's representation of Shia Islam (and such claimed representation, is, in the best case scenario an arguable one). If we had a different Shia government in Iran, it could easily take another route all together in respect of Asad.
> 
> I don't know if you are a Shia believer or not, but I know that you are "culturally" Shia at least. I already understood your hints to avoid questioning your religious convictions. But apart from religion and ethnicity, the Syrain Civil War has already escalated to a ridiculously intolerable level of cruelty. I was walking around Sulimaniyah District in Riyadh about an hour ago, and found 2 Syrian ladies with a little child begging. That what made me write this post to you as its idea went through my mind while I was driving home.


Look wahhabi ,you probably know that i'm religious ,but believe it or not ,the main reason why i despise and resent you people is because you SUCK . not because of your wired *** beliefs .

I don't care if you hate Shia muslims or Iranians for that matter . not until you and your ideology start hurting others .

I don't give a damn about how you treat your women . not until you start to imprison Iraqi women for sex jihad and sell them on the streets .

You people SUCK . thats why i despise whatever you and your nasty country stand for . 

Nothing is gonna change my opinion about you people even if the end of time comes and peace prevails . its about your nasty culture not about your religious beliefs per se .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salman_Farsi

Fereydun Abbasi, the former chief of the 'Atomic Energy Organisation' who survived in Mosad's terror operation, is one of the 4 candidates of the Fundamentalists coalition in Shiraz.


----------



## mohsen

Full Moon said:


> It might sound too late to ask, but I am really wondering what is your motivation behind being a firm supporter of Asad? I understand you take the position that the Iranian government is taking. But isn't the human cost way too much to keep ignoring the blood bath that is taking place? Isn't possible for you to be a "humanist" in respect of this conflict? I don't blame some religious Iranians here (without mentioning names) as they are being victimized by the current Iranian regime's representation of Shia Islam (and such claimed representation, is, in the best case scenario an arguable one). If we had a different Shia government in Iran, it could easily take another route all together in respect of Asad.
> 
> I don't know if you are a Shia believer or not, but I know that you are "culturally" Shia at least. I already understood your hints to avoid questioning your religious convictions. But apart from religion and ethnicity, the Syrain Civil War has already escalated to a ridiculously intolerable level of cruelty. I was walking around Sulimaniyah District in Riyadh about an hour ago, and found 2 Syrian ladies with a little child begging. That what made me write this post to you as its idea went through my mind while I was driving home.


You remind me of: *Crocodile tears*
If you had any respect for Syrian, you would agree with Iranian plan for a free election.
you are against it, cause you don't care about them. what you are saying is"accept cannibal terrorists or live in misery"
but believe me, nobody wants you anymore, may be you managed to fool half the Muslims in the past, but today 16.2.2016 they all know the true nature of the wahhabism and the so called Syrian opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Anybody here watches Walking Dead series? Man I was barely breathing watching episode 9. Its best episode yet to this day.



Is it worth starting watching it after 6 seasons? or I just forget the idea ...


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> Anybody here watches Walking Dead series? Man I was barely breathing watching episode 9. Its best episode yet to this day.


when will they release the new episode ?


----------



## Chevil

raptor22 said:


> Is it worth starting watching it after 6 seasons? or I just forget the idea ...


No it's not worth it .... First 3 season s are good , but others suck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

asena_great said:


> when will they release the new episode ?



its out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Azeri440 said:


> its out


WTF ? !!! i was wondering why new episode didn't released yet  i ill start downloading now



Madali said:


> If we are going with rankings, then we beat you guys were it really counts
> 
> Worldwide Penis Survey – Where Does Your Country Hang?
> 
> 14.55 cm for Iran and a tiny, itsy bitsy 14.11 cm for you Turks.  *drops mic*


World map of The Penis Size Worldwide (country) by Country - TargetMap

Want to know which country has the biggest penises in the world? | Metro News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> My dear friend, let me present once again my greatest of gratitude for the time and effort, there are people here (@Full Moon as an example ) that unfortunately can't understand that popular attractiveness and usefulness are usually two opposing poles of a rod in discussions, or else you would have seen social philosophers in abundance around.
> Also I'd like to clarify another popular misunderstanding I do witness regularly (once again take @Full Moon as an example ), that someone with enough free time is called upon in rebuking voices, while that's the most stupidest of mindsets, as you would witness the biggest of businessmen and university professors are usually in command of majority of their time using it for their hobby and are mastering their time, while construction workers and low level employee labors are always and usually in short of their free time, hence someone specially in older ages that is capable of enjoying more of his daily time in whatever he feels hobby is more possibly categorized among the elite and successful men not vice versa.



You are welcome!

Clown puppets have only a singular moral function: 'to be pitied'. They can not be ultimately loved or hated, angered or cheered-up by, and even objected to or by. After all they are just puppets. Their sole existential function is for us to exercise our pity meanwhile through that pity for them, be magnanimous. Their theatrics only provides us with opportunity that if we cared and if we had the time to stop for a while and practice our pity on them. They are not to be taken more serious than that.




New said:


> I believe if this is your point, then you have no choice but to accept the millenniums of intellectual and wisdom distance among the backward middle eastern societies and first world residence as I can't see even 2500's years old Plato's and Aristotle's yet be born among these third world nations, and so you have no other choice but to lose all your hope at least for the next couple of millenniums to come.



This is correct. If you cared to remember, I had made this point long ago while debating with you. In chizi hast keh onayei keh fekr mikonan, agar jayeh jomhori eslami democracy faransavi bood ya agar shah mondeh bood ya agar mossadegh 30 saal nokhst vazir mimond, Iran behesht mishod; bayad beh khodeshon tafhim konan. Kesai keh fekr mikonan agar Ahmadinejad va Jalili 40 saal royeh kar mimondan ya agar mosavi 95 saal digeh hakem mamlekat mishod ya agar Iran yeh faza-navard dasht ya agar agar agar va baz ham agar jor digari bood, moshkelat ma hal mishodan, bayad in noktaro befahman. I already know it. And I am stoic about it.

Rahe 3000 saal tafakor ro ba avaz kardan shalvar ya poshidan daman kotah nemisheh dar yek shab raft. Onam dar shabi tarik va payeh piadeh.



New said:


> Now lets get back to the topic,
> So dear @Daneshmand, you believe that the current boom in scientific products and west's unprecedented recent surge of quest for social and environmental prosperity, is just the end result of their efficient competent millenniums old educational ....



Again for 20th time, I have to re-emphasize, that education system ALSO is one of their inventions. As is that philosophy. As is everything else. Yani oon system amozeshi seh hezar saal pish beh ina elham keh nashodeh bood. Peyghambar keh beheshon nagofteh bood keh in karha ro anjam bedan. It was their untiring desire to understand more and in a deeper sense which guided them towards creating those systems. Their desire to learn (from universe) did not come as a result of attending Gymnasium or Lyceum but rather the Gymnasium, Lyceum and Modern Universities were invented by them to satisfy their original desire to study the universe around them.




New said:


> and training philosophy nourished only in recent era, and not a restructuring in their approach toward constructing a fresh point of worldview during their age of enlightenment.
> So you are suggesting that their age of enlightenment was an inevitable era in their constant line of evolution and not a redefinition of their approach toward analyzing the universe?



You see, this is what pains me. That we are still stuck between Zoroaster and Sophist traditions and still our predominant form of thought consists of hamina hamrahe yekam eteghadat mazhabi emrozemon keh beyneh maraajeh kalami va ahmaghai akhbari navasan mizaneh.

Maybe I should put a very short simplified history of philosophy here in order to make it more clear.

Basically the story of thinking, philosophy and sciences starts with Zoroaster. He puts forward a philosophy (as part of his religion) that we humans have something called human nature and this human nature is oscillating between lie and truth. The goal of humanity is to find the truth and uphold it but he does not entirely clarify what that truth is or how to uphold it, except that he promises of a great reward on final day of judgement if we did uphold the truth.

This idea spreads and finds its way into West. There, Sophists teach arete to make humans virtuous. For them truth is not absolutist in nature and everyone and every nation can have its own version of truth since truth of an object under our study is dependent on us and how we perceive that object and how much we know about that object. The sky becomes light and warm during the day and goes dark and cold during the night, and this happens every day. This is a Sophist truth. In a nutshell it is our knowledge that defines the truth of an object and gives us wisdom and virtue. Therefore it was the humans which "defined" the truth as they deemed it fit according to their knowledge.

This Sophist knowledge makes you virtuous and wise since you know after night, there will be a day and after dark it will be light. Sophists were powerful orators who could use language and colorful arguments to defend their views, naturally with such qualities they had become very powerful as they could convince people of their views and the importance of the "virtues" they brought to the society. Mesleh hamin naghdi, abbasi, ziba-kalam ya democracy-talaban-gharbzadeh va baghieh hamin chert goyan khodemon bodan, kholaseh.

In vasat, yek pire mardi shoro mikoneh to kocheha bacheharo doreh khodesh jam kardan and arguing against Sophism. He puts forward the proposition that the truth is deeper than ourselves, deeper than the object under our study, and deeper than the knowledge we have of that object. He puts forward the idea that everything has an essence and we can not fully understand an object without contemplating about this essence. Moreover, this essence representing the truth is separate from the object itself.

This dude whose name was Socrates believed the truth is universal and as narrated by his students for example Plato, he (and Plato) believed that the essence or the truth of objects resided somewhere in the cosmos (not on earth) and these perfect forms or divine forms then caused the truth of the beings on earth. He called that place where these perfect forms reside, topos noetos. For him and his students the education of masses (by philosophers, naturally) was important because it was only through this education that the masses could learn about the truth and topos noetos, as beautifully narrated by Plato in allegory of cave. The Sophists naturally went mad with rage and condemned Socrates to death.

Later on the ideas of Socrates and Plato are expanded and modified by their student Aristotle to create a body of philosophy which would play a foundation stone for West. Aristotle comes to conclusion that the topos noetos does not really exist but the idea of the essence of objects and beings becomes the subject of his study as the inherent truth of those objects. No longer it is the knowledge of us that determines the truth about objects but the truth becomes an entity onto itself irrespective of us knowing anything about it or not.

Aristotle makes it our duty to contemplate about the idea and essence of the world around ourselves. And this contemplation unlike in Sophism happens not because of the knowledge we have learnt or accumulated about the world but goes further than that. This contemplation asks: "what is sky?". Sophist could only say it goes light and dark. But this is not what Socrates or Aristotle are asking. The question of what sky is, becomes more fundamental. It forces one then to think deeper about what something is, that we call and identify as sky. It forces one to wander into unknown rather than remaining in the known sphere of knowledge (coming through ages of wisdom, which was Sophism).

Molahezeh kon. Shoma hanoz beh Aristotle narisidi. Hanoz dargireh zartosht va sofestanian hasti. Yani yek "doktara" dar pezeshki ya bargh ya mekanik migiri va mesleh toti baghieh omret dar "tadris" hamon "Wisdom" keh yad gerefti migzareh, bedon inkeh betoni fekri az khodet dashteh bashi ya saval koni va chizi beh in elm ezafeh koni. Hanoz nemitoni hata beporsi in bargh chieh. Joratesh ham nadari.

And this is just the start. Later on after a lull, comes new findings in West. Findings such as those of Copernicus and Galileo who bring into question Aristotle's view of the world. So then Descartes puts forward another philosophy in order to replace the Aristotle's system. He puts forward the idea that it is ok to doubt. He separates human to body and mind and proposes mind-body dualism.

He gives you the permission to doubt Aristotle. To doubt the world. To doubt sard o garm. To doubt whether sky exists or not. To doubt everything. Even to doubt the existence of your own body (does your body really exist? Are you sure?). Even to doubt God. Through this doubt, you dominate the world around yourself since everything is now under your doubt. You doubt them, therefore you dominate them. But this doubt is not limitless. Descartes does not give you the permission to doubt the mind. That is, though you can doubt everything including your own body, you can not doubt your own mind which is doing the doubting. Since it is the mind that is thinking and doubting. And therefore his famous saying that: "I think (doubt) therefore I am (exist)". Descartes philosophy then expands on universalism of the essence and ideas and becomes the foundation stone for humanism, human rights, individualism, and modern sciences.

And again this is just the beginning. Spinoza comes and says, it is really ridiculous to believe in a God and pray to Him. He calls into question your love for God and praying at the same time. He sees prayers as a ridiculous request to God by humans to change the working of the universe in order to please you. As per Spinoza only a stupid narcissist would go on expecting God to bend the laws of physics and the mathematics of the Universe in order to answer your prayers (eg. God please cure my daughter's cancer! God please save me from plane crash! Oh, God, make me rich!).

Instead of prayers, Spinoza says, the duty of mankind to God is to learn the truth of the universe by discovering as many of its laws and understand the workings of the nature. And then on, accept that the Universe is too big and too beautiful to be halted/bent by God in order to satisfy your small narcissistic desires. Rather than praying and asking God to break His laws for you, thence you should spend your life in awe of the nature, if you truly love God. And through this stoicism be happy and content.

And then comes Hume who brings forward another philosophy based on empiricism. He proposes that the truth can only come from experimentation. That the idealism of essence in continental European philosophy is wrong. It is only when we experiment and learn through experience that we can discover the truth. This brings Hume into conflict with the rest of the philosophy.

Then comes Kant who unifies continental idealist philosophy with the empiricism of Hume. He does this by, arguing that the foundation of truth is experimental but not all truth can come from experiments and creates the idea of apriori.

And then and between come many many more. Thinkers like Nietzsche who reincarnates Zoroaster in order to tell the mankind, this time around, another 'truth' that the God has died and that the mankind is now alone and needs to perfect itself even more regardless. Then comes Popper who ties the loose ends of the philosophy of science by providing the powerful tool of falsification. And after 3000 years and many many thinkers, many of whom never even got mentioned here from Hegel to Aquinas, comes Fukuyama who borrowing from German philosophers announces that the historical duty of thinking and philosophy has come to an end.

That the philosophy as a subject has been completed. That the aim of philosophy has been achieved, and delivered and from now on what remains is re-interpenetration of what has been thought already (there will be no more new thinking, modernism is over as we have entered the post-modernism). That from now on it is the duty of arts and sciences to strive for completing their subject matters since philosophy has already done so.

Deghat kardi. Yani ina beh gofteh khodeshon karo tamom kardan. Mosabegharo bordan va alan tamashachi shodan. Neshastan shoma aghab-mondeha ro negah mikonan keh saro kaleh ham digeh mizanin, yekiton miad to BBC mishineh dahaneh gondasho vaz mikoneh va migeh ma democracy mikhaim , ma hoghogh felan mikhaim  va yeki digash to televizion Iran sokhanrani mikoneh migeh ma mosalmon hastim, dar sakht zip shalvar khod-kafa shodim , chand miliard dollar dadim beh Siemens Alman va alan karkhoneh toorbin saazi darim , honar kardim va az in harfa.

I just laugh. 

Yani engar na engar keh seh hezar saal tool keshideh keh gharb beh inja bereseh, badesh cheh velayat-madara, cheh tarafdarhai rahbari shorayii va cheh gharb-parastan va shahollaia va baghieh khodeh mellat fekr mikonan keh mitonan dar 10 saal Iran ro Alman ya Canada konan. Ma hata agar aramesh kamel dashtim, khatar shoresh, eghteshash, jang va tajzieh mamlekat nabod va in raho fast forward berim, az eshtebahat gharb dars begirim va posht kar mellati mesleh Japan ro dashteh bashim (beh onvan yek mellati keh az gharb amokht va pishraft kard), baz ham hadeh aghal yeh 100 saal tool khahad keshid ta ma beh ina beresim.

Tazeh agar beresim. Chonkeh chizai keh ina alan daran rosh sarmayeh gozari mikonan va rosh kar mikonan, shomaha hanoz na esmasho shenidin va na dar khab ya filmai hollywoodi didin.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

mohsen said:


> You remind me of: *Crocodile tears*
> If you had any respect for Syrian, you would agree with Iranian plan for a free election.
> you are against it, cause you don't care about them. what you are saying is"accept cannibal terrorists or live in misery"
> but believe me, nobody wants you anymore, may be you managed to fool half the Muslims in the past, but today 16.2.2016 they all know the true nature of the wahhabism and the so called Syrian opposition.



For the 3rd or 4th time mohsen jan, I would avoid debating with you. It is just not possible. You are a religious down to earth guy that takes the Islamic Republic so seriously (while I must be, in your eyes, the unmitigated Tazi *V*ahhabi evil). This how you were brought up, apparently. I am from KSA at the end of the day and I know it when the person is nice, humble, simple, and religious (like you mohsen). This type of people can easily sustain their calmness and politeness while being extremly firm in their religious convictions and political stands.


----------



## Madali

Americans are hilarious,

"
But while the Obama administration is careful to keep its interest low-key, fearing that any overt U.S. role could embolden Iranian hardliners, three Republican congressman are demanding that Tehran give them visas so that they can be on the ground as Iranians cast ballots.

Story Continued Below


After all, the three argue, what better way for the Islamic Republic to prove that its elections are free and fair than to allow skeptical Americans to watch them up close?

"We’re the perfect people," Rep. Mike Pompeo of Kansas told POLITICO, referring to himself and House colleagues Lee Zeldin of New York and Frank LoBiondo of New Jersey. "The Iranians should be demanding that we come."



Read more: Iran elections test U.S. gamble on nuke deal - POLITICO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> when will they release the new episode ?


Episode 10 already released last night.

@Full Moon
I think @mohsen reply coincides with my own:


> If you had any respect for Syrian, you would agree with Iranian plan for a free election.
> you are against it, cause you don't care about them.



Add Bahrain and Yemen too. How come you want the 'suffering' end and demand the rule of majority, but send your soldiers to oppress fully peaceful protesters in Bahrain?

So excuse me if can't take your question seriously, even if i want to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Full Moon said:


> For the 3rd or 4th time mohsen jan, I would avoid debating with you. It is just not possible. You are a religious down to earth guy that takes the Islamic Republic so seriously (while I must be, in your eyes, the unmitigated Tazi *V*ahhabi evil). This how you were brought up, apparently. I am from KSA at the end of the day and I know it when the person is nice, humble, simple, and religious (like you mohsen). This type of people can easily sustain their calmness and politeness while being extremly firm in their religious convictions and political stands.


I don't care if you are a wahhabi or not. you support their agenda and propaganda. when I say you, I mean your side. when I look at a comment I don't think about the writer's ideology, I just focus on the comment itself.
also I didn't answer to you as a religious guy, it was a logical answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> Episode 10 already released last night.
> 
> @Full Moon
> I think @mohsen reply coincides with my own:
> 
> 
> Add Bahrain and Yemen too. How come you want the 'suffering' end and demand the rule of majority, but send your soldiers to oppress fully peaceful protesters in Bahrain?
> 
> So excuse me if can't take your question seriously, even if i want to.



LoL.


----------



## mohsen

*مدیرمسؤول دو روزنامه اصولگرای کیهان و اصلاح طلب شرق امشب به برنامه نگاه یک می آیند*

ایسنا: به منظور بررسی جایگاه و اهمیت پنجمین دوره انتخابات مجلس خبرگان رهبری و دهمین دوره انتحابات مجلس شورای اسلامی، حسین شریعتمداری مدیرمسؤول روزنامه کیهان و مهدی رحمانیان مدیر مسؤول روزنامه شرق امشب با حضور در برنامه نگاه یک، دیدگاه دو طیف اصولگرا و اصلاح طلب به انتخابات جمعه، هفتم اسفند را تبیین می کنند.

در آستانه انتخابات روز جمعه خبرگان رهبری و شورای اسلامی، ویژه برنامه نگاه یک، به تهیه کنندگی حسن نهضت هر شب حوالی ساعت 23:15 به روی آنتن شبکه یک خواهد رفت.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> LoL.


Whats that ? you're a ...
*L*oser , *O*pium addict and you have *L*offler syndrome ?

JK 

or am i ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

عارف رئیس مجلس شد 

اخبار


----------



## Serpentine

Full Moon said:


> LoL.



And one time that I didn't ignore you, you didn't learn a lesson. I should have just passed on. Thanks for making sure I won't waste my time on you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Serpentine said:


> And one time that I didn't ignore you, you didn't learn a lesson. I should have just passed on. Thanks for making sure I won't waste my time on you again.



Ok.


----------



## Malik Alashter

@Full Moon For god sake don't you think as saudi that the attitude of Wahhabism affected the calm mood and attitude of the saudis?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Hey dear @haman10 do you know what "Hb Electrophoresis" means ... it's been recommended in a blood test ... I gave it a shot and searched .. it's about blood cells and anemia .. just wanted to know is it important and serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Malik Alashter said:


> @Full Moon For god sake don't you think as saudi that the attitude of Wahhabism affected the calm mood and attitude of the saudis?.


*لا حل لمشاكل هذا العالم البائس إلا بولاية أهل البيت وإقامة مافرض على الثقلين أجمع من إمامتهم وانتظار خروج القائم هو الفوز العظيم لمن شهده أو أعان عليه *


----------



## jammersat

lol selena gomez looks like a retard but she's pretty


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> Hey dear @haman10 do you know what "Hb Electrophoresis" means ... it's been recommended in a blood test ... I gave it a shot and searched .. it's about blood cells and anemia .. just wanted to know is it important and serious?


your doctor probably wants to rule out minor thalassemia

its nothing serious at all . first they order a CBC which shows the exact counts of your blood cells .

there is a indicator called MCV . when its low they suspect 2 diseases : 1- iron deficiency (this is more probable if you are a female patient) 2- minor thalassemia

Note : this is the most probable causation of his test order , there might be other causes and he might suspected those as well . but those are unlikely .

i have minor thalessemia  none of those diseases are concerning at all .

either way what would really help is that you take a pic of your CBC test and post it here *if you want* (make sure you crop it before you post it so that your name and personal info is covered )

and if you don't , be sure that your doctor takes very good care of you 

All in all , nothing concerning here .

relax

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> your doctor probably wants to rule out minor thalassemia
> 
> its nothing serious at all . first they order a CBC which shows the exact counts of your blood cells .
> 
> there is a indicator called MCV . when its low they suspect 2 diseases : 1- iron deficiency (this is more probable if you are a female patient) 2- minor thalassemia
> 
> Note : this is the most probable causation of his test order , there might be other causes and he might suspected those as well . but those are unlikely .
> 
> i have minor thalessemia  none of those diseases are concerning at all .
> 
> either way what would really help is that you take a pic of your CBC test and post it here *if you want* (make sure you crop it before you post it so that your name and personal info is covered )
> 
> and if you don't , be sure that your doctor takes very good care of you
> 
> All in all , nothing concerning here .
> 
> relax



Doc, no genetic counselling?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Doc, no genetic counselling?


lol 

@raptor22 bro , if your diagnosis of minor-thalessemia was confirmed , and if your wife also has the same disease , you might need to pay a lot of money to make sure that your kid won't have thalassemia major , which is a bad bad disease .

again , nothing concerning . but 2 things :

1- don't get her pregnant without paying a visit to royan institute

2- you'll have to spend some amount of money 

if you do pay a visit to royan institute , you'll be 100% safe and you don't need to worry about shit .

again , this is only assuming that your wife has the same thing , if not , you're all Good .

too many ifs here @Daneshmand  no need for counseling after all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> too many ifs here @Daneshmand  no need for counseling after all



Good job Doctor! 

Just saying, Iran's burden of disease for thalassemia major is quite high. We have the duty to bring it down. Get tested before marriage and having kids, should be the advice. Stop the suffering!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> The humanity is dead in them because like I said before they are not different from the Sunnis who support saddam because he is sunni and hate bashar because he is an alawite the same goes for the iranian members who fought against the Ba'ath in Iraq for 8 years but they support the same filth in Syria


Sorry, I fail to understand where is that similarity that you are talking about?

That group of Sunnis (why do we call them Sunnis or even Arabs? Let's call them Saudi Arabia and its gang, shall we?) were backing an aggressor who had invaded our country without any provocation from our side. In my mind it was more of a racist attempt to subdue Iranians once and for all. What Saddam was doing to his people was least of anyone's concern.

On the other side, we have and ally of Iran whose government was elected by majority of its people. Under the rule of the same government it used to have the most educated population in Arab World. It has been invaded by a bunch of bandits, majority of whom are not even Syrian, that are being supported by Saudi Arabia and its gang only because its current government is an ally of Iran. That government has asked for Iran's help and Iran is providing it. Same way that Iraq asked for Iran's help and we helped them otherwise according to the Iraq's officials, Baghdad was ran over by ISIS.

So as you can see, nothing has changed on Iran's side. And apparently nothing has changed on the Saudi Arabia and its gangs' side either. We still are fighting against the aggressor and Saudi Arabia and its gangs are supporting the aggressor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> lol
> 
> @raptor22 bro , if your diagnosis of minor-thalessemia was confirmed , and if your wife also has the same disease , you might need to pay a lot of money to make sure that your kid won't have thalassemia major , which is a bad bad disease .
> 
> again , nothing concerning . but 2 things :
> 
> 1- don't get her pregnant without paying a visit to royan institute
> 
> 2- you'll have to spend some amount of money
> 
> if you do pay a visit to royan institute , you'll be 100% safe and you don't need to worry about shit .
> 
> again , this is only assuming that your wife has the same thing , if not , you're all Good .
> 
> too many ifs here @Daneshmand  no need for counseling after all



Hi and thanks doctors @haman10 and @Daneshmand .... I don't know how to appreciate it but seriously tell me how long am I gonna live? one day ? two day ? one month ... please tell me I can handle it ... 

It was just a test to see what my body missing right now .. nothing else and I do enjoy "minor thalessemia" too so I think the result isn't strange ...this is the mysterious test :





Don't worry about the marriage ..first I need to find that lucky girl  and moreover since my childhood my lovely mother has kept telling me about the consequences of such a marriage that's way whomever I've met (gal) the first Q is "Do you have minor thalessemia?" if the answer is affirmative I would ran away other way I would end in coffee shop ... kidding ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> Hi and thanks doctors @haman10 and @Daneshmand .... I don't know how to appreciate it but seriously tell me how long am I gonna live? one day ? two day ? one month ... please tell me I can handle it ...
> 
> It was just a test to see what my body missing right now .. nothing else and I do enjoy "minor thalessemia" too so I think the result isn't strange ...this is the mysterious test :
> 
> View attachment 294987
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the marriage ..first I need to find that lucky girl  and moreover since my childhood my lovely mother has kept telling me about the consequences of such a marriage that's way whomever I've met (gal) the first Q is "Do you have minor thalessemia?" if the answer is affirmative I would ran away other way I would end in coffee shop ... kidding ..


 my guess is that you might have a combined form of Iron deficiency and minor thalassemia .

i highly advice more followups and tests although i don't see any concerning point in your CBC .

if i was your doctor i would order ferritin and TIBC as well as electrophoresis to make sure that you have enough Iron in your body .

and get this :

if you had iron deficiency , make sure you get a colonoscopy . ok ? 

don't leave it here . check up with your doc . alright ? and keep us posted .

@Daneshmand , your thoughts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> Don't worry about the marriage ..first I need to find that lucky girl  and moreover since my childhood my lovely mother has kept telling me about the consequences of such a marriage that's way whomever I've met (gal) the first Q is "Do you have minor thalessemia?" if the answer is affirmative I would ran away other way I would end in coffee shop ... kidding ..



Hala ageh babash khafan poldar bood, elm pishraft kardeh va misheh yekarish kard. Akheh doctoram bayad noon bokhoran.  

I also would definitely recommend in addition ferritin and TIBC. Though probably I would go more cautiously with fecal occult blood test (FOBT) before going for colonoscopy since it is cheaper and more convenient. 

Follow up and see what happens because you are anemic for a male. 

And do not be worried, these are routine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Full Moon said:


> *لا حل لمشاكل هذا العالم البائس إلا بولاية أهل البيت وإقامة مافرض على الثقلين أجمع من إمامتهم وانتظار خروج القائم هو الفوز العظيم لمن شهده أو أعان عليه *


لم يكن هذا رد جوابي

ولكن على العموم هذا ايماني باهل البيت سلام الله عليهم.

تعرف يا فل مون كنت قارئا ولا ازال اقرأ كتب اهل السنة والله ان فيها الكثير مما يويد راي الشيعة وقسما بالله لو ان معتقدنا ليس واقعيا وعقلانيا وانه غير مويد بكتي اهل السنة لما امنت به ولا اهتممت به والحق يا اخي ان عقيدة اهل السنة ايضا وللاسف لايدعمها لا كتاب الله ولا سنة نبيه فهم يصلون على ال بيت النبي في كل صلاة ومع هذا ينكرونها في غيرها وايضا تجد في كتاب الله بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وادعوا الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي احسن ولكن انظر الى دعاة وعمل الوهابية بالذات شيء مخالف لاوامر الكتاب قطعا!!!

المهم نسال الله ان يمن على هذه الامة بالعقل والحكمة والا فنحن نسيء الى ديننا ونبينا بشكل فضيع.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Arminkh said:


> On the other side, we have and ally of Iran whose government was *elected* by majority of its people. .......


Yes, Asad's government (both the dad and son) were freely elected by the Syrian people.


----------



## Arminkh

Full Moon said:


> Yes, Asad's government (both the dad and son) were freely elected by the Syrian people.


I didn't talk about his father. Bashar Asad asked for Iran's help and he was elected by Syrian people. Here:

Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Arminkh said:


> I didn't talk about his father. Bashar Asad asked for Iran's help and he was elected by Syrian people. Here:
> 
> Syrian presidential election, 2014 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thank you for the reference, which I didn't know about. It must have been quite spectacualr and fiery election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Full Moon said:


> Thank you for the reference, which I didn't know about. It must have been quite spectacualr and fiery election.



It was. The "moderate rebels" killed 50 civilian voters with artillery fire. Funny how they call for democracy yet kill those who try to practice it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

قدرت منطق دولت و حامیانش در برابر منطق افراد افراطی و خشک مغز و بی سواد و جهنمی و کمونیست و منافق و کاسب تحریم
*حکایتی دوباره از فشارهای پشت پرده بر صدا و سیما*
*مناظره را لغو کردند/ حرف های تازه شریعتمداری تلویزیونی نشد*

------
اونایی که فکر میکنن دولت مسیر پیشرفت رو پیش گرفته این رو بخونن
*آقای وزیر! این قبله حاجت روا نکرده هیچ ملتی*



> انگلیس را می‌توان پدرجد حمایت گرایی افراطی از تولید داخلی دانست. «چارلز مایر» استاد برجسته تاریخ دانشگاه هاروارد می‌نویسد «امپراتوری بریتانیا به عنوان یک ساختار مرکانتیلیستی شروع شد و تا قرن نوزدهم مرکانتیلیستی باقی ماند».(3) سیاست های مرکانتیلیستی انگلیس در قرن شانزدهم توسط الیزابت اول پایه گذاری شد. قوانین مربوط به کاهش بیکاری، پاداش دادن به سرمایه گذاری صنعتی، و کنترل تجارت، توسط حاکمان بعدی چون استوارتز و کرامول تداوم یافت. با اهمیت یافتن نقش کشتی‌ها در تجارت، انگلیس تلاش کرد ضمن جلوگیری از سیطره محصولات خارجی بر بازار خود، انحصار خود را به عنوان یگانه قدرت دریایی جهان توسعه بخشیده و حفظ کند. این بود که در سال 1651 طی «قانون دریانوردی» کشتی های خارجی را از مبادله ساحلی در انگلیس منع کرد و مقرر شد تمامی کالاهایی که از قاره اروپا به انگلستان وارد می شوند، توسط کشتی‌های انگلیسی حمل شوند. همچنین تمام تجارت میان انگلستان و مستعمرات آن باید توسط کشتی‌های انگلیسی یا مستعمرات انجام شود. سال 1663 قانونی به تصویب رسید که قانون قبلی را توسعه داد و اشعار داشت که تمام صادرات مستعمرات به اروپا، ابتدا باید در بنادر انگلیس تخلیه شوند و از مبدا انگلیس، صادرات به سایر کشورها انجام گیرد؛‌ تا عملا تعیین کم و کیف تجارت را در اختیار داشته باشند.(4) در سال 1721 برنامه صنعتی رابرت والپول، بریتانیا را ملزم به واردات مواد خام و صادرات کالاهای صنعتی کرد. سال 1815، لندن قانون غله جات را به منظور حمایت از تولیدات داخلی در رقابت غله های ارزان خارجی تصویب نمود. پس از برنامه والپول تا سال 1845 بریتانیا بیشترین سطح تعرفه های گمرکی را در اروپا داشت که میانگین آن 40 تا 50 درصد بود





> *بریتانیایی که اقتصاد آن قبل از سال 1600 کشوری وابسته به صادرات «پشم خام» و وارد کننده تکنولوژی از کشورهای قاره اروپا بود، پس از قریب به 2.5 قرن، تبدیل به قدرت اول اقتصادی جهان شد*





> *فریدریش لیست اقتصاد دان آلمانی که روند صنعتی شدن آلمان با قیام او علیه تجارت آزاد آغاز شد نیز می‌نویسد: «هر ملتی که از طریق اعمال محدودیت ها و اتخاذ سیاست های حمایتی، قدرت صنعتی و کشتیرانی، خود را به درجه ای از توسعه رسانده باشد که هیچ ملت دیگری نتواند با او رقابت آزاد کند، نمی تواند خردمندانه تر از این عمل کند که نردبان‌ها را برای رقبایش واژگون و ملل دیگر را در خصوص منافع تجارت آزاد موعظه نموده و در این باره که پیش از این مسیر خطا می رفته و اکنون برای اولین بار حقیقت را کشف کرده، داد سخن سر دهد*





> مومنان به لیبرالیسم اما اعتقادی به این رویکردها ندارند. مسافتی فراتر از نوک بینی خود را نمی بینند و به دنبال نتایج آنی و فوری به قیمت تباه کردن آینده هستند. به جای اینکه به توانمندی های تولیدی داخلی افتخار و آن را تقویت کنند،‌ افتخارشان عکس یادگاری با هواپیمای A350 فرانسوی است که دو ساعت اجازه یافته اند کنار آن بایستند و شاید چندین سال دیگر موفق شوند آن را بخرند. تفکر درباره رویکرد اقتصادی دولت یازدهم، مدام صحنه‌ای دهشتناک را در مقابل چشمانم به تصویر می‌کشد که برادر عزیزم سید نظام الدین موسوی در سفر خود به آرژانتین درباره فرجام نئولیبرالیسم به چشم دیده بود: درباره ریل‌های متروکه راه آهن میان شهرهای آرژانتین پرسیده و پاسخ شنیده بود که چون صرفه اقتصادی ندارد، دولت آن را رها کرده است. درباره ریشه های وضع فلاکت بار امروز آرژانتین، پیشتر در مقاله ای تحت عنوان «آرژانتین؛ شاگرد اول پشیمان مکتب نئولیبرالیسم» بحث کرده‌ایم. نگرانی ما اما این است که لیبرالیسم دولت جناب روحانی، ‌ایران را به سرنوشت آرژانتین دچار کند. آن راه آهن متروکه به ما می‌گوید وزیر لیبرال راه و شهرسازی آرژانتین، راه آهن ملی را «مزخرف» می‌دانسته است.



حالا دلتون رو خوش کنید به فرانسه و پیشرفت وارداتی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> قدرت منطق دولت و حامیانش در برابر منطق افراد افراطی و خشک مغز و بی سواد و جهنمی و کمونیست و منافق و کاسب تحریم
> *حکایتی دوباره از فشارهای پشت پرده بر صدا و سیما*
> *مناظره را لغو کردند/ حرف های تازه شریعتمداری تلویزیونی نشد*
> 
> ------
> اونایی که فکر میکنن دولت مسیر پیشرفت رو پیش گرفته این رو بخونن
> *آقای وزیر! این قبله حاجت روا نکرده هیچ ملتی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حالا دلتون رو خوش کنید به فرانسه و پیشرفت وارداتی



Tolid kon, kesi jeloyeh shoma ro keh nagerefteh. Tolid kon.

In sozano bebin. Tolidesh kon. 






Zireh in sozan wafer Haswell ro mibini. Har yek az on khaneha 5 miliard transistor daran. In ham tolid kon. 

Ageh mitoni tolid kon. 

Behtaresh ham tolid kon. Az sozan shoro kon, badesh yek doneh transistor besaz va badesh beh 5 va 50 miliard beres. Hasodesh ham koor sheh ishala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Tolid kon, kesi jeloyeh shoma ro keh nagerefteh. Tolid kon.
> 
> In sozano bebin. Tolidesh kon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zireh in sozan wafer Haswell ro mibini. Har yek az on khaneha 5 miliard transistor daran. In ham tolid kon.
> 
> Ageh mitoni tolid kon.
> 
> Behtaresh ham tolid kon. Az sozan shoro kon, badesh yek doneh transistor besaz va badesh beh 5 va 50 miliard beres. Hasodesh ham koor sheh ishala.


چطور میشه تولید کرد وقتی که همون سوزن چینیش بازار رو پر کرده، پس تعامل با دنیا رو چکار کنیم؟ آب خوردنمون چی میشه؟
رو چکارش کنیم که تو کف مرسدس آلمان مونده @haman10 این

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> Clown puppets have only a singular moral function: 'to be pitied'. They can not be ultimately loved or hated, angered or cheered-up by, and even objected to or by. After all they are just puppets. Their sole existential function is for us to exercise our pity meanwhile through that pity for them, be magnanimous. Their theatrics only provides us with opportunity that if we cared and if we had the time to stop for a while and practice our pity on them. They are not to be taken more serious than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is correct. If you cared to remember, I had made this point long ago while debating with you. In chizi hast keh onayei keh fekr mikonan, agar jayeh jomhori eslami democracy faransavi bood ya agar shah mondeh bood ya agar mossadegh 30 saal nokhst vazir mimond, Iran behesht mishod; bayad beh khodeshon tafhim konan. Kesai keh fekr mikonan agar Ahmadinejad va Jalili 40 saal royeh kar mimondan ya agar mosavi 95 saal digeh hakem mamlekat mishod ya agar Iran yeh faza-navard dasht ya agar agar agar va baz ham agar jor digari bood, moshkelat ma hal mishodan, bayad in noktaro befahman. I already know it. And I am stoic about it.
> 
> Rahe 3000 saal tafakor ro ba avaz kardan shalvar ya poshidan daman kotah nemisheh dar yek shab raft. Onam dar shabi tarik va payeh piadeh.
> 
> 
> 
> Again for 20th time, I have to re-emphasize, that education system ALSO is one of their inventions. As is that philosophy. As is everything else. Yani oon system amozeshi seh hezar saal pish beh ina elham keh nashodeh bood. Peyghambar keh beheshon nagofteh bood keh in karha ro anjam bedan. It was their untiring desire to understand more and in a deeper sense which guided them towards creating those systems. Their desire to learn (from universe) did not come as a result of attending Gymnasium or Lyceum but rather the Gymnasium, Lyceum and Modern Universities were invented by them to satisfy their original desire to study the universe around them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, this is what pains me. That we are still stuck between Zoroaster and Sophist traditions and still our predominant form of thought consists of hamina hamrahe yekam eteghadat mazhabi emrozemon keh beyneh maraajeh kalami va ahmaghai akhbari navasan mizaneh.
> 
> Maybe I should put a very short simplified history of philosophy here in order to make it more clear.
> 
> Basically the story of thinking, philosophy and sciences starts with Zoroaster. He puts forward a philosophy (as part of his religion) that we humans have something called human nature and this human nature is oscillating between lie and truth. The goal of humanity is to find the truth and uphold it but he does not entirely clarify what that truth is or how to uphold it, except that he promises of a great reward on final day of judgement if we did uphold the truth.
> 
> This idea spreads and finds its way into West. There, Sophists teach arete to make humans virtuous. For them truth is not absolutist in nature and everyone and every nation can have its own version of truth since truth of an object under our study is dependent on us and how we perceive that object and how much we know about that object. The sky becomes light and warm during the day and goes dark and cold during the night, and this happens every day. This is a Sophist truth. In a nutshell it is our knowledge that defines the truth of an object and gives us wisdom and virtue. Therefore it was the humans which "defined" the truth as they deemed it fit according to their knowledge.
> 
> This Sophist knowledge makes you virtuous and wise since you know after night, there will be a day and after dark it will be light. Sophists were powerful orators who could use language and colorful arguments to defend their views, naturally with such qualities they had become very powerful as they could convince people of their views and the importance of the "virtues" they brought to the society. Mesleh hamin naghdi, abbasi, ziba-kalam ya democracy-talaban-gharbzadeh va baghieh hamin chert goyan khodemon bodan, kholaseh.
> 
> In vasat, yek pire mardi shoro mikoneh to kocheha bacheharo doreh khodesh jam kardan and arguing against Sophism. He puts forward the proposition that the truth is deeper than ourselves, deeper than the object under our study, and deeper than the knowledge we have of that object. He puts forward the idea that everything has an essence and we can not fully understand an object without contemplating about this essence. Moreover, this essence representing the truth is separate from the object itself.
> 
> This dude whose name was Socrates believed the truth is universal and as narrated by his students for example Plato, he (and Plato) believed that the essence or the truth of objects resided somewhere in the cosmos (not on earth) and these perfect forms or divine forms then caused the truth of the beings on earth. He called that place where these perfect forms reside, topos noetos. For him and his students the education of masses (by philosophers, naturally) was important because it was only through this education that the masses could learn about the truth and topos noetos, as beautifully narrated by Plato in allegory of cave. The Sophists naturally went mad with rage and condemned Socrates to death.
> 
> Later on the ideas of Socrates and Plato are expanded and modified by their student Aristotle to create a body of philosophy which would play a foundation stone for West. Aristotle comes to conclusion that the topos noetos does not really exist but the idea of the essence of objects and beings becomes the subject of his study as the inherent truth of those objects. No longer it is the knowledge of us that determines the truth about objects but the truth becomes an entity onto itself irrespective of us knowing anything about it or not.
> 
> Aristotle makes it our duty to contemplate about the idea and essence of the world around ourselves. And this contemplation unlike in Sophism happens not because of the knowledge we have learnt or accumulated about the world but goes further than that. This contemplation asks: "what is sky?". Sophist could only say it goes light and dark. But this is not what Socrates or Aristotle are asking. The question of what sky is, becomes more fundamental. It forces one then to think deeper about what something is, that we call and identify as sky. It forces one to wander into unknown rather than remaining in the known sphere of knowledge (coming through ages of wisdom, which was Sophism).
> 
> Molahezeh kon. Shoma hanoz beh Aristotle narisidi. Hanoz dargireh zartosht va sofestanian hasti. Yani yek "doktara" dar pezeshki ya bargh ya mekanik migiri va mesleh toti baghieh omret dar "tadris" hamon "Wisdom" keh yad gerefti migzareh, bedon inkeh betoni fekri az khodet dashteh bashi ya saval koni va chizi beh in elm ezafeh koni. Hanoz nemitoni hata beporsi in bargh chieh. Joratesh ham nadari.
> 
> And this is just the start. Later on after a lull, comes new findings in West. Findings such as those of Copernicus and Galileo who bring into question Aristotle's view of the world. So then Descartes puts forward another philosophy in order to replace the Aristotle's system. He puts forward the idea that it is ok to doubt. He separates human to body and mind and proposes mind-body dualism.
> 
> He gives you the permission to doubt Aristotle. To doubt the world. To doubt sard o garm. To doubt whether sky exists or not. To doubt everything. Even to doubt the existence of your own body (does your body really exist? Are you sure?). Even to doubt God. Through this doubt, you dominate the world around yourself since everything is now under your doubt. You doubt them, therefore you dominate them. But this doubt is not limitless. Descartes does not give you the permission to doubt the mind. That is, though you can doubt everything including your own body, you can not doubt your own mind which is doing the doubting. Since it is the mind that is thinking and doubting. And therefore his famous saying that: "I think (doubt) therefore I am (exist)". Descartes philosophy then expands on universalism of the essence and ideas and becomes the foundation stone for humanism, human rights, individualism, and modern sciences.
> 
> And again this is just the beginning. Spinoza comes and says, it is really ridiculous to believe in a God and pray to Him. He calls into question your love for God and praying at the same time. He sees prayers as a ridiculous request to God by humans to change the working of the universe in order to please you. As per Spinoza only a stupid narcissist would go on expecting God to bend the laws of physics and the mathematics of the Universe in order to answer your prayers (eg. God please cure my daughter's cancer! God please save me from plane crash! Oh, God, make me rich!).
> 
> Instead of prayers, Spinoza says, the duty of mankind to God is to learn the truth of the universe by discovering as many of its laws and understand the workings of the nature. And then on, accept that the Universe is too big and too beautiful to be halted/bent by God in order to satisfy your small narcissistic desires. Rather than praying and asking God to break His laws for you, thence you should spend your life in awe of the nature, if you truly love God. And through this stoicism be happy and content.
> 
> And then comes Hume who brings forward another philosophy based on empiricism. He proposes that the truth can only come from experimentation. That the idealism of essence in continental European philosophy is wrong. It is only when we experiment and learn through experience that we can discover the truth. This brings Hume into conflict with the rest of the philosophy.
> 
> Then comes Kant who unifies continental idealist philosophy with the empiricism of Hume. He does this by, arguing that the foundation of truth is experimental but not all truth can come from experiments and creates the idea of apriori.
> 
> And then and between come many many more. Thinkers like Nietzsche who reincarnates Zoroaster in order to tell the mankind, this time around, another 'truth' that the God has died and that the mankind is now alone and needs to perfect itself even more regardless. Then comes Popper who ties the loose ends of the philosophy of science by providing the powerful tool of falsification. And after 3000 years and many many thinkers, many of whom never even got mentioned here from Hegel to Aquinas, comes Fukuyama who borrowing from German philosophers announces that the historical duty of thinking and philosophy has come to an end.
> 
> That the philosophy as a subject has been completed. That the aim of philosophy has been achieved, and delivered and from now on what remains is re-interpenetration of what has been thought already (there will be no more new thinking, modernism is over as we have entered the post-modernism). That from now on it is the duty of arts and sciences to strive for completing their subject matters since philosophy has already done so.
> 
> Deghat kardi. Yani ina beh gofteh khodeshon karo tamom kardan. Mosabegharo bordan va alan tamashachi shodan. Neshastan shoma aghab-mondeha ro negah mikonan keh saro kaleh ham digeh mizanin, yekiton miad to BBC mishineh dahaneh gondasho vaz mikoneh va migeh ma democracy mikhaim , ma hoghogh felan mikhaim  va yeki digash to televizion Iran sokhanrani mikoneh migeh ma mosalmon hastim, dar sakht zip shalvar khod-kafa shodim , chand miliard dollar dadim beh Siemens Alman va alan karkhoneh toorbin saazi darim , honar kardim va az in harfa.
> 
> I just laugh.
> 
> Yani engar na engar keh seh hezar saal tool keshideh keh gharb beh inja bereseh, badesh cheh velayat-madara, cheh tarafdarhai rahbari shorayii va cheh gharb-parastan va shahollaia va baghieh khodeh mellat fekr mikonan keh mitonan dar 10 saal Iran ro Alman ya Canada konan. Ma hata agar aramesh kamel dashtim, khatar shoresh, eghteshash, jang va tajzieh mamlekat nabod va in raho fast forward berim, az eshtebahat gharb dars begirim va posht kar mellati mesleh Japan ro dashteh bashim (beh onvan yek mellati keh az gharb amokht va pishraft kard), baz ham hadeh aghal yeh 100 saal tool khahad keshid ta ma beh ina beresim.
> 
> Tazeh agar beresim. Chonkeh chizai keh ina alan daran rosh sarmayeh gozari mikonan va rosh kar mikonan, shomaha hanoz na esmasho shenidin va na dar khab ya filmai hollywoodi didin.


Have you ever heard of the story of those men in a dark room trying to figure out the truth, everyone approaching the ultimate reality from his angel of worldview, and concluding it as per his own observation, but when the light was bestowed, the truth was revealed as a one. I can very much see that we were both talking the same in different interpretations, but at the very end the basics of the conclusions of the story were always the same.
Now that we know, we were broadcasting on the same band of frequencies, lets talk about future, as it's what matters the most and it's the point where in presence of all the possible respects and regards we may opt to fall for different category of future strategies.
But before that let me thank again for the nice literature you wrote on your post, it was quite somehow an acceptable review of the history of philosophical thoughts, very close in content to what Durant represents in his book the story of philosophy.
As a medic you are likely more prone to opt an strategy of never lose the hope, you might clinch into a consolation scenario, containing a list of never ending ifs, you might stay hopeful of what we call negligible possibilities and review dramatic plots, as in, if we start planning like Japanese and work hard like Germans and manage like Americans and plan strategies like Brits and ,... we might one day be able to fill the ever increasing gap in a century, you might talk about how far reaching that possibility might sound but you still are eager to save the scenario in the corner of your mind.
Consider it the case, here would be the point were we might opt for different of ways, turned down the possibilities of the unknowns and unseens (worlds), the engineering minds, would go for the idea of considering this life as a gifted one shot chance, too short to be ruined for the persuasion of near zero possibilities, so to make it as clear as possible in the most indirect of the forms ever , consider a case where a patient is brought with a hope of less than one percent of surviving, no one would ever blame a doctor if he chose to use all the means to dig for that near zero probability, as the same as no one would ever be found *not* to blame an engineer if he chose to perform to save a near crumbling building with a one percent chance of surviving.
Turn Iran into the purified extract of all the praised features of Japan, Germany, USA, China,India and so on and on and I wouldn't be eyeing for a difference to be taken place in no less than a millennium, as you should very well know somethings are just not to be changed over the night and would take a very long time to heal, let alone an Iran in it's current form that not just is moving toward filling the gaps but is descending in a record ever increasing pace just to form a more widening one.
Same diagnosis, different conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

جزئیات تعامل با دنیا:

ماجرای قراردادی برای فرو رفتن بیشتر خودروسازها در گرداب رکود
* سود سرشار دلالان برجام از ورود مجدد پژو به ایران / پژوی ایرانی 17 میلیون تومان گرانتر از پژو با کیفیت فرانسوی؛ 400 میلیون یورو خرج دولت روحانی برای مرفهین*






> به گزارش رجانیوز؛ قیمت تمام شده این سه خودرو در ایران در حالی گرانتر از قیمت آنها در بازارهای جهانیست که اجرت کارگر ایران فاصله بسیاری با اجرت یک کارگر فرانسوی داشته و هزینه تمام شده در ایران به مراتب نسبت به کشور گران قیمت فرانسوی پایین تر است و چیزی شبیه به کشور چین و نزدیک به کشور هند می باشد حقوق هر ساعت کار یک فرد شاغل در بازار کار ایران ۳۷۱۱ تومان معادل ۱.۱۲ دلار، فرانسه ۲۷۱۹۲ تومان، چین 6718 و در هند 4500 تومان می باشد.


----------



## -SINAN-

@xenon54 @T-123456 

Guys, i didn't want to cause fuss in the Turkish section. 

We are expecting a baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> my guess is that you might have a combined form of Iron deficiency and minor thalassemia .
> 
> i highly advice more followups and tests although i don't see any concerning point in your CBC .
> 
> if i was your doctor i would order ferritin and TIBC as well as electrophoresis to make sure that you have enough Iron in your body .
> 
> and get this :
> 
> if you had iron deficiency , make sure you get a colonoscopy . ok ?
> 
> don't leave it here . check up with your doc . alright ? and keep us posted .
> 
> @Daneshmand , your thoughts ?



Thanks a lot dear Haman .. Your patients are very lucky to have you as their doctor .. 
Honestly I've got no idea what those tests are about whatsoever but I shall bring all of them up once I visit my doctor asap.... actually regarding Iron deficiency I was taking "FEFOL" pills during high school unfortunately it didn't help me at all so I dropped it, it got my red hemoglobin from 10.9 to 11 .. I think I'm gonna die ... 
just one more Q how can colonoscopy help me out here?



Daneshmand said:


> Hala ageh babash khafan poldar bood, elm pishraft kardeh va misheh yekarish kard. Akheh doctoram bayad noon bokhoran.
> 
> I also would definitely recommend in addition ferritin and TIBC. Though probably I would go more cautiously with fecal occult blood test (FOBT) before going for colonoscopy since it is cheaper and more convenient.
> 
> Follow up and see what happens because you are anemic for a male.
> 
> And do not be worried, these are routine.



Thanks dear @Daneshmand .. I shall take all these recommendations seriously one by one ...
I was kidding no one would ran away in such a situation actually it's redonkulous who does that ? but in that case I mean a "rich daddy" isn't an important factor over here if you love someone and want to spend the rest of your life with her as lovebirds nothing could stop you ...rich daddy could be seen as a accelerator and catalyst in this process & synthesis but it can not change the quiddity of love ...



Daneshmand said:


> Tolid kon, kesi jeloyeh shoma ro keh nagerefteh. Tolid kon.
> 
> In sozano bebin. Tolidesh kon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zireh in sozan wafer Haswell ro mibini. Har yek az on khaneha 5 miliard transistor daran. In ham tolid kon.
> 
> Ageh mitoni tolid kon.
> 
> Behtaresh ham tolid kon. Az sozan shoro kon, badesh yek doneh transistor besaz va badesh beh 5 va 50 miliard beres. Hasodesh ham koor sheh ishala.



تولید این تراشه ها نیازمند ترکیب چند علم مختلف با هم در یک مجتمع هست .. از فیزیک و شیمی گرفته تا نانو و الکترونیک .... الان هم که کلا رفتن به سمت گرافین در این زمینه و ما اندر خم کوچه و بن بست اولیم ...من خودم به شخصه سعی کردم کسی رو که در این زمینه قدرت عمل دارد و میتونه یک سازمان عریض و طوبل رو به این سمت هدایت کنه (در سطح ریاست جمهوری) متقاعد کنم تا در این راه قدم بردارند سرمایه گذاری کنند حداقل ایده اش روعلارغم علاقه طرف و تلاش من مقاومت زیاد .. نشد .. انگار کسی علاقه ای به این مسادل ندارد و من باید بنشینم ببینم چین و هنوستان هم "سیلیکون ولی " شون رو بسازن و دارن جای آمریکا رو هم با جذب نخبگان در آمریکا می گیرند و ما هنوز درگیر مسائل روزانه هستیم ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 @T-123456
> 
> Guys, i didn't want to cause fuss in the Turkish section.
> 
> We are expecting a baby.



Congratulations, you will soon become Ata Sinan.  If I marry, I'd prefer few years without a baby, maybe 3 years would do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Congratulations, you will soon become Ata Sinan.  If I marry. I'd prefer few years without a baby, maybe 3 years would do.


Thx, mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 @T-123456
> 
> Guys, i didn't want to cause fuss in the Turkish section.
> 
> We are expecting a baby.


@xenon54 @T-123456 @Targon @usernameless what a coincident few hours ago i become uncle  GZ ata sinan )))

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 @T-123456
> 
> Guys, i didn't want to cause fuss in the Turkish section.
> 
> We are expecting a baby.



Congrats! Boy or girl, or too soon?



Serpentine said:


>



Is this quote true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

@raptor22 hey bro. Sorry if it took me so long responding. It has to do with the fact that I've got no F-ing life and i spend most of it in hospitals nowadays. My life fvcking sucks 

Well bro where do we start. Firstly as i said you've got little to worry about but low amounts of iron in a healthy adult male in Iran is abnormal. Your iron levels should not be depleted. 

If they are, and thats an if here, you must be losing your iron somehow. Most probable cause is by GI bleeding. We've gotta make sure that you are not losing blood in your GI system. This is not concerning so don't think about it at all. Brother Daneshmand thinks that an occult blood test is enough. One of my teachers though told me some 2yrs ago that in these cases we should do both just to be safe. Cause colonoscopy is the gold standard 

Either way, take a chill pill bro  we are not there yet. 

Your doctor should indeed order electrophoresis and Ferritin / TIBC first. 

What i said was just a very wild guess and is not credible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> Congrats! Boy or girl, or too soon?


She/He is just 5 weeks now.  Went to Ultrasound today, it's like a tiny spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

تعامل بیشتر :


چرخ اعتدال و توسعه کمر قشر محروم جامعه را شکست

سیاست های غلط دولت بزرگترین شرکت واگن سازی را تعطیل کرد


> در حالیکه کارگران واگن پارس، بزرگترین کارخانه خودروی ریلی در خاورمیانه به دلیل مشکلات مالی روزها را به تجمع و اعتراض می گذرانند، فعالان اقتصادی دولت یازدهم قرارداد واردات ۵ هزار واگن از روسیه را امضا کردند


کسی میخواد مثال سوزن بیاره؟


----------



## Arminkh

Sinan said:


> She/He is just 5 weeks now.  Went to Ultrasound today, it's like a tiny spot.



I see you saved your good news for our section even though we are such back stabbers!

Congrats! Sleep while you can body!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 @T-123456
> 
> Guys, i didn't want to cause fuss in the Turkish section.
> 
> We are expecting a baby.


Congrats bro. 
Sinan baba sounds good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

New said:


> Have you ever heard of the story of those men in a dark room trying to figure out the truth, everyone approaching the ultimate reality from his angel of worldview, and concluding it as per his own observation, but when the light was bestowed, the truth was revealed as a one. I can very much see that we were both talking the same in different interpretations, but at the very end the basics of the conclusions of the story were always the same.
> Now that we know, we were broadcasting on the same band of frequencies, lets talk about future, as it's what matters the most and it's the point where in presence of all the possible respects and regards we may opt to fall for different category of future strategies.
> But before that let me thank again for the nice literature you wrote on your post, it was quite somehow an acceptable review of the history of philosophical thoughts, very close in content to what Durant represents in his book the story of philosophy.
> As a medic you are likely more prone to opt an strategy of never lose the hope, you might clinch into a consolation scenario, containing a list of never ending ifs, you might stay hopeful of what we call negligible possibilities and review dramatic plots, as in, if we start planning like Japanese and work hard like Germans and manage like Americans and plan strategies like Brits and ,... we might one day be able to fill the ever increasing gap in a century, you might talk about how far reaching that possibility might sound but you still are eager to save the scenario in the corner of your mind.
> Consider it the case, here would be the point were we might opt for different of ways, turned down the possibilities of the unknowns and unseens (worlds), the engineering minds, would go for the idea of considering this life as a gifted one shot chance, too short to be ruined for the persuasion of near zero possibilities, so to make it as clear as possible in the most indirect of the forms ever , consider a case where a patient is brought with a hope of less than one percent of surviving, no one would ever blame a doctor if he chose to use all the means to dig for that near zero probability, as the same as no one would ever be found *not* to blame an engineer if he chose to perform to save a near crumbling building with a one percent chance of surviving.
> Turn Iran into the purified extract of all the praised features of Japan, Germany, USA, China,India and so on and on and I wouldn't be eyeing for a difference to be taken place in no less than a millennium, as you should very well know somethings are just not to be changed over the night and would take a very long time to heal, let alone an Iran in it's current form that not just is moving toward filling the gaps but is descending in a record ever increasing pace just to form a more widening one.
> Same diagnosis, different conclusions.



You see, that is what I am talking about. Your arguments are Sophist and not philosophical. We do not need any strategy. We do not need any prosperity. We do not need to be pessimist or optimist, assigning percentages of success to this or that.

What we need is something completely different which I hoped you would understand after all these discussions we have had. See this is what is happening in our universities in absence of any philosophy, for example:

Student or researcher 1: Farda kelas electronic daram

Student or researcher 2: Leila jozveh electronic ro dishab az otagh khabeh ostad kesh rafteh. emtehan az hamon jozveh miad, yadet nareh az Leila fanari in jozvah ro begiri

Student or researcher 3: Man Leila fanari o mishnasam beh kesi chizi nemideh bayad aval chizi behesh bedi badesh azash chizi begiri

Student or researcher 4: Hala hamin ketabo mikhonim, ya ali migim va emtehano midim badesh bebinim chi misheh

Student or researcher 5: Man keh moshkeli nadarm Naghdi va Shariatmadari familamon hastan va man ghabol besham ya nasham, raes hamaton am. Leila fanari ham misheh monshi khodam.

Student or researcher 6: Man ostad o mishnasam, adam badi nist. Damesho bebini ghabol mishi.

This is what happens in a Western university in descending order from Aristotle to Descartes to Spinoza to Hume to Kant to Popper to Nietzsche (happening in a university bar over wine and beer) :

Student or researcher 1: What is electronics?

Student or researcher 2: Does it even really exist? Or is it just an illusion? Maybe there is something deeper which on the surface we perceive as electronics but in reality there is something more fundamental underneath?

Student or researcher 3: Friends, what you guys are doing here is divine. It is holy. Your questions are prayers and praise of God. Carry on and discover even more.

Student or researcher 4: We have to go and do some experiments. If we are to find the truth about electronics, we have to get real about it.

Student or researcher 5: Before we start our experimentation, maybe we already have an apriori, we have to see what we already know about this electronics. And move towards experimentation from our apriori.

Student or researcher 6: And we should not forget whatever we find through our experimentation should be falsifiable. If not, we might get fooled.

[Student or researcher 7 enters into the bar screaming: Did you guys hear the news? God is dead. God is dead. We murdered Him.] 


I do not think you have understood what I am putting forward here. I feel alone like this song right now 








raptor22 said:


> Thanks a lot dear Haman .. Your patients are very lucky to have you as their doctor ..
> Honestly I've got no idea what those tests are about whatsoever but I shall bring all of them up once I visit my doctor asap.... actually regarding Iron deficiency I was taking "FEFOL" pills during high school unfortunately it didn't help me at all so I dropped it, it got my red hemoglobin from 10.9 to 11 .. I think I'm gonna die ...
> just one more Q how can colonoscopy help me out here?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear @Daneshmand .. I shall take all these recommendations seriously one by one ...
> I was kidding no one would ran away in such a situation actually it's redonkulous who does that ? but in that case I mean a "rich daddy" isn't an important factor over here if you love someone and want to spend the rest of your life with her as lovebirds nothing could stop you ...rich daddy could be seen as a accelerator and catalyst in this process & synthesis but it can not change the quiddity of love ...



You have to follow up, do the tests, make sure you have a good doctor examining you. And we are all here to support you. No need to worry. As @haman10 said, there are alot of if's here. Once you do the tests, then many if's would become simplified.

On a lighter note, science says physiological love will be over within a year of marriage. Then in midst of a storm when your ship is taking water, it is better to have a rich father-in-law whom you can call and say : "The ship is taking water, send your big navy. This is a SOS. I need a new ship". You:  Father-in-Law:  Wifey: 



raptor22 said:


> تولید این تراشه ها نیازمند ترکیب چند علم مختلف با هم در یک مجتمع هست .. از فیزیک و شیمی گرفته تا نانو و الکترونیک .... الان هم که کلا رفتن به سمت گرافین در این زمینه و ما اندر خم کوچه و بن بست اولیم ...من خودم به شخصه سعی کردم کسی رو که در این زمینه قدرت عمل دارد و میتونه یک سازمان عریض و طوبل رو به این سمت هدایت کنه (در سطح ریاست جمهوری) متقاعد کنم تا در این راه قدم بردارند سرمایه گذاری کنند حداقل ایده اش روعلارغم علاقه طرف و تلاش من مقاومت زیاد .. نشد .. انگار کسی علاقه ای به این مسادل ندارد و من باید بنشینم ببینم چین و هنوستان هم "سیلیکون ولی " شون رو بسازن و دارن جای آمریکا رو هم با جذب نخبگان در آمریکا می گیرند و ما هنوز درگیر مسائل روزانه هستیم ....



Baba ina aslan adam nistan keh.

Ina hanoz beh falsafeh zartosh naresidan. Hanoz tafavoteh beyneh truth and lie ro nafahmidan. Taraf neveshteh engilis az ghareh oropa "technology" vared mikardeh onam dar gharn 15. Aslan engar na engar keh Hume az engelestan boodeh, ya Newton va Boyle egilisi bodan.

Engar na engar keh niroyeh moharekei enghelab sana'ati motor bokhar ekhera keshvar engilis boodeh. Engar na engar keh in engilis bood keh tejarat az rahe oghianos ro ba ekhtera Marine Chronometer va kard. Engar na engar keh Faraday egilisi boodeh.

Dorogha shon enghadr shakh-dar hast keh adam mimoneh chi javab bedeh. Intor harf mizanan engar keh in theoria dar eghtesad ro ajdad ina neveshtan. Engar na engar keh koleh elm eghtesad dar jadal ba moshkelat gharbia neveshteh shodeh va rabti beh ma nadareh hala cheh Adam Smith ya Karl Marx.

In faghat baladan dorogh began.



mohsen said:


> تعامل بیشتر :
> 
> 
> چرخ اعتدال و توسعه کمر قشر محروم جامعه را شکست
> 
> سیاست های غلط دولت بزرگترین شرکت واگن سازی را تعطیل کرد
> 
> کسی میخواد مثال سوزن بیاره؟



Khob boro tolid kon. Chera negh mizani. Boro tolid kon.

In seh nafaro bebin. In 3 nafar Intel ro dorost kardan va tolideshon ro to ham estefadeh mikoni mesleh baghieh donya:






To ham tolid kon.

Ageh mitoni tolid kon.

Beh jayeh dorogh-goyi boro tolid kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

امروز افتخار آشنایی با یه مشت از گنگسترهایی رو که دولت روحانی تایید صلاحیت کرده رو داشتیم
یه بنده خدایی تو خانواده با یکی ازنامزدهای نمایندگی تصادف کرده بود بعد دارو دسته و نوچه های طرف ریخته بودن رو سرش و خودش و ماشینش رو داغون کردن
شاید بعدا عکساش رو براتون گذاشتم



Daneshmand said:


> Khob boro tolid kon. Chera negh mizani. Boro tolid kon.
> 
> In seh nafaro bebin. In 3 nafar Intel ro dorost kardan va tolideshon ro to ham estefadeh mikoni mesleh baghieh donya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To ham tolid kon.
> 
> Ageh mitoni tolid kon.
> 
> Beh jayeh dorogh-goyi boro tolid kon.


خوب اگر ما تولید کنیم، پس این دلالا و واسطه هایی که از تعامل با دنیا ارتزاق میکنن خرج سفرهای تفریحیشون با هواپیماهای لوکس 350 و 380 رو از کجا بیارن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> Congrats! Boy or girl, or too soon?


Thx.  Too soon. 



xenon54 said:


> Congrats bro.
> Sinan baba sounds good.


Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> خوب اگر ما تولید کنیم، پس این دلالا و واسطه هایی که از تعامل با دنیا ارتزاق میکنن خرج سفرهای تفریحیشون با هواپیماهای لوکس 350 و 380 رو از کجا بیارن؟



Manzoret hamon baradaran ghachaghchi fogheh osolgerayeh khodemon eh, keh raes jomhor osolgerayeh monharef az dasteshon beh azab omadeh bood? 

Goftam behet. Boro bachehai mamlekato basij kon keh yeh motor turbofan besazan. Varna keh in hafaya to arzesheh "pashm kham" ham nadaran. Oon rooznameh keyhane shariatmadari royeh mashinai chaap amrikai, japoni va almani chap misheh. Behesh az ghol ma bego, keh baseh digeh in dorogh-goyi. Boro mashin chap khodeto tolid kon na inkeh az amrika va alman mashin vared koni badesh hey dorogh va chert benevisi bahash.

Az processor intel estefadeh mikoni keh toyeh rajanews chert benivisi. Khejalat ham nemikeshi. Boro aval abzar dorogh-nevisit ro khodet tolid kon badesh az digaran eyb begir.


----------



## -SINAN-

Arminkh said:


> Congrats! Sleep while you can body!


Thx, mate.


----------



## haman10

@mohsen @Daneshmand . aghayoon ba ham mehraboon bashin . tooye yek team hastima 

never forget that .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @mohsen @Daneshmand . aghayoon ba ham mehraboon bashin . tooye yek team hastima
> 
> never forget that .



Haman joon, az delsozi in harfa ro mizanam. Cheh ba @mohsen va cheh ba @New . Hadaf inja inekeh agar man chizi yad gereftam va tafakori kardam, ino beh hameh bedam. 

Digeh khodeshon midonan keh bayad chi konan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Manzoret hamon baradaran ghachaghchi fogheh osolgerayeh khodemon eh, keh raes jomhor osolgerayeh monharef az dasteshon beh azab omadeh bood?
> 
> Goftam behet. Boro bachehai mamlekato basij kon keh yeh motor turbofan besazan. Varna keh in hafaya to arzesheh "pashm kham" ham nadaran. Oon rooznameh keyhane shariatmadari royeh mashinai chaap amrikai, japoni va almani chap misheh. Behesh az ghol ma bego, keh baseh digeh in dorogh-goyi. Boro mashin chap khodeto tolid kon na inkeh az amrika va alman mashin vared koni badesh hey dorogh va chert benevisi bahash.
> 
> Az processor intel estefadeh mikoni keh toyeh rajanews chert benivisi. Khejalat ham nemikeshi. Boro aval abzar dorogh-nevisit ro khodet tolid kon badesh az digaran eyb begir.


ما میگیم چیزی که خودمون میتونیم بسازیم رو نباید وارد کرد بعد تو میگی چون یه سری چیزا رو نمیتونیم بسازیم پس همه چیز باید وارداتی باشه
خوب بالاخره اینم استدلال شماست، واسه خودت محترمه



haman10 said:


> @mohsen @Daneshmand . aghayoon ba ham mehraboon bashin . tooye yek team hastima
> 
> never forget that .


توی مسائل حساس جایی برای مهربونی نیست در مورد آب و هوا که بحث نمیکنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> ما میگیم چیزی که خودمون میتونیم بسازیم رو نباید وارد کرد بعد تو میگی چون یه سری چیزا رو نمیتونیم بسازیم پس همه چیز باید وارداتی باشه
> خوب بالاخره اینم استدلال شماست، واسه خودت محترمه
> 
> 
> توی مسائل حساس جایی برای مهربونی نیست در مورد آب و هوا که بحث نمیکنیم



Na in estedlal khodeteh. 

Estedlal man ineh keh, to hichi nemitoni besazi chonkeh tafakori nadari. Sozan ro ham to bayad mashin alatesho az felan ja vared koni ta betoni barayeh chand saal dar sakht sozan "khod-kafa" beshi. Bad az chand saal vaghti sozanhai ba design jadid bian to majbor mishi ona ro vared koni chonkeh khodet ghodrat fekri design no ro nadari. Mashin alatet ham kohneh mishan bad az chand saali va karkhoneh sozanet, misheh wagon sazi pars. 

To hamisheh aghab-mondeh mimoni, na beh khater inkeh varedat dari balkeh beh khater inkeh fekr no nadari. Hamisheh az tafakor digaran dar gharb estefadeh mikoni. Cheh dar zip shalvar va cheh dar havapima va cheh dar darman bimariha.


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Na in estedlal khodeteh.


یه نگاه به کامنت قبلیت بنداز
نوشتی شریعتمداری نباید در مورد واردات حرف بزنه چون ماشین چاپش وارداتی هست


> Estedlal man ineh keh, to hichi nemitoni besazi chonkeh tafakori nadari. Sozan ro ham to bayad mashin alatesho az felan ja vared koni ta betoni barayeh chand saal dar sakht sozan "khod-kafa" beshi. Bad az chand saal vaghti sozanhai ba design jadid bian to majbor mishi ona ro vared koni chonkeh khodet ghodrat fekri design no ro nadari. Mashin alatet ham kohneh mishan bad az chand saali va karkhoneh sozanet, misheh wagon sazi pars.
> 
> To hamisheh aghab-mondeh mimoni, na beh khater inkeh varedat dari balkeh beh khater inkeh fekr no nadari. Hamisheh az tafakor digaran dar gharb estefadeh mikoni. Cheh dar zip shalvar va cheh dar havapima va cheh dar darman bimariha.


قرار نیست عقب موندگی یه شبه جبران شه، و همونطور که در مقاله قبلی اومد، انگلیسی ها دقیقا خلاف تئوری جنابعالی رو انجام دادن و موفق هم شدن
صنعت موشکی ما دقیقا خلاف تئوری تو عمل کرد و موفق شد، صنایع پهباد ما به همین صورت و خیلی چیزای دیگه که مدیریتش دست افراد خودباخته نبود
اگر یکی مثل تو تو راس این صنایع بود که میگفت بابا تا ما یه پهباد بسازیم آمریکا ده تا مدل دیگه داده بیرون و ما رو درسته قورت میده والانم هیچی نداشتیم در عوض با اتکا به همون فکری که میگی ما نداریم شروع کردن و ذره ذره تکنولوژی خودشون رو بالا بردن و میزان بومی سازی رو تا مرحله ای بالا بردن که حتی تو اوج تحریمها نگرانی از بابت تامین قطعه نداریم و پهبادهایی میسازیم که اروپاییها هم ندارن و بعد از سالها پاچه خواری آمریکا و اسراییل حالا تازه میفهمن خودشون باید یه غلطی بکنن
ما فکر داریم ولی این خودباختگی در برابر بیگانگان هست که دستهامون رو هم از کار انداخته

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> یه نگاه به کامنت قبلیت بنداز
> نوشتی شریعتمداری نباید در مورد واردات حرف بزنه چون ماشین چاپش وارداتی هست
> 
> قرار نیست عقب موندگی یه شبه جبران شه، و همونطور که در مقاله قبلی اومد، انگلیسی ها دقیقا خلاف تئوری جنابعالی رو انجام دادن و موفق هم شدن
> صنعت موشکی ما دقیقا خلاف تئوری تو عمل کرد و موفق شد، صنایع پهباد ما به همین صورت و خیلی چیزای دیگه که مدیریتش دست افراد خودباخته نبود
> اگر یکی مثل تو تو راس این صنایع بود که میگفت بابا تا ما یه پهباد بسازیم آمریکا ده تا مدل دیگه داده بیرون و ما رو درسته قورت میده والانم هیچی نداشتیم در عوض با اتکا به همون فکری که میگی ما نداریم شروع کردن و ذره ذره تکنولوژی خودشون رو بالا بردن و میزان بومی سازی رو تا مرحله ای بالا بردن که حتی تو اوج تحریمها نگرانی از بابت تامین قطعه نداریم و پهبادهایی میسازیم که اروپاییها هم ندارن و بعد از سالها پاچه خواری آمریکا و اسراییل حالا تازه میفهمن خودشون باید یه غلطی بکنن
> ما فکر داریم ولی این خودباختگی در برابر بیگانگان هست که دستهامون رو هم از کار انداخته



Baleh, hamintoreh. Aghab mondegi 3000 saal ro nemisheh yek shabeh jobran kard. 

Hamin pahpad-ha ro ba motor almani va ta'amol ba alman shoma shoro kardi beh saakhtan. Va hata emroz ham to dari az electronic varedati dar sakhteshon bahreh mibari. Chonkeh Iran keh sana't microelectronic nadareh. 

In sanaye' ham agar nabodan shoma mesleh afghanistan mishodi ya sudan.

Vali in ham yek pishraft beh hesab miad keh khodet ino ghabol dari aghab hasti va hade aksar pishraftet hamin chandta kopy bodan. Varna fekr noi vojod nadareh.

Moshkelat ma beh nabod in fekr no bar migardeh na beh in keh ma Airbsus bekharim ya na. Vaghti kesi mesleh Shariatmadari ya naghdi mian va migan ageh ma Airbus ro beh jayeh kharid az karkhonash, dasteh chandom az yek keshvar afrighai bekharim beh vaseteyeh chandta fako famil osolgeraha, va inro beh onvan rahe pishraft Iran moarefi konan, khob malomeh mardom khar keh nistan, beh in naghdit va shariatmadarit mikhandan. 

Ageh hamin shariatmadarit miomad va beh jayeh dorogh-goyi haghighat ro migoft, keh ey mardom ma dar movajehe ba tajadod, aghab mondim chonkeh tafakor no nadarim va bayad barayeh in aghab-mondegi charei biandishim, va bebinim chera eghtesad keshvar ma inghadr vabasteh beh gharb hast keh ma bayad ba kad-khoda ta'amol konim, hameh behesh ehteram mizashtan. 

Vali vaghti keh ina dorogh migan, entezar ehteram ham nabayad dashteh bashan. Ba sozan sazi va pahpad sazi nemisheh yek mamlekato az felakat nejat dad. Mamlekat beh milionha chiz ehtiaj dareh va tamin in niaz-ha ba tafakor tahajori momken nemishan.


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> Baleh, hamintoreh. Aghab mondegi 3000 saal ro nemisheh yek shabeh jobran kard.



Yani to migi mah baraye 3000 sal aghab mondegi hastim?


----------



## New

Daneshmand said:


> You see, that is what I am talking about. Your arguments are Sophist and not philosophical. We do not need any strategy. We do not need any prosperity. We do not need to be pessimist or optimist, assigning percentages of success to this or that.
> 
> What we need is something completely different which I hoped you would understand after all these discussions we have had. See this is what is happening in our universities in absence of any philosophy, for example:
> 
> Student or researcher 1: Farda kelas electronic daram
> 
> Student or researcher 2: Leila jozveh electronic ro dishab az otagh khabeh ostad kesh rafteh. emtehan az hamon jozveh miad, yadet nareh az Leila fanari in jozvah ro begiri
> 
> Student or researcher 3: Man Leila fanari o mishnasam beh kesi chizi nemideh bayad aval chizi behesh bedi badesh azash chizi begiri
> 
> Student or researcher 4: Hala hamin ketabo mikhonim, ya ali migim va emtehano midim badesh bebinim chi misheh
> 
> Student or researcher 5: Man keh moshkeli nadarm Naghdi va Shariatmadari familamon hastan va man ghabol besham ya nasham, raes hamaton am. Leila fanari ham misheh monshi khodam.
> 
> Student or researcher 6: Man ostad o mishnasam, adam badi nist. Damesho bebini ghabol mishi.
> 
> This is what happens in a Western university in descending order from Aristotle to Descartes to Spinoza to Hume to Kant to Popper to Nietzsche (happening in a university bar over wine and beer) :
> 
> Student or researcher 1: What is electronics?
> 
> Student or researcher 2: Does it even really exist? Or is it just an illusion? Maybe there is something deeper which on the surface we perceive as electronics but in reality there is something more fundamental underneath?
> 
> Student or researcher 3: Friends, what you guys are doing here is divine. It is holy. Your questions are prayers and praise of God. Carry on and discover even more.
> 
> Student or researcher 4: We have to go and do some experiments. If we are to find the truth about electronics, we have to get real about it.
> 
> Student or researcher 5: Before we start our experimentation, maybe we already have an apriori, we have to see what we already know about this electronics. And move towards experimentation from our apriori.
> 
> Student or researcher 6: And we should not forget whatever we find through our experimentation should be falsifiable. If not, we might get fooled.
> 
> [Student or researcher 7 enters into the bar screaming: Did you guys hear the news? God is dead. God is dead. We murdered Him.]
> 
> 
> I do not think you have understood what I am putting forward here. I feel alone like this song right now



My dear Iranian friend, sometimes people need to lay down their baggage, climb up the nearest hill, and take a review of his own path, both what is traveled and what is to be traveled.
We weren't talking about how do we feel, as for that matter, I sometimes feel like the one who has invented time machine and is living among the very early humans.
Unlike what you have wrongly concluded, it's not me trying to represent any form of strategy, if you could be able to understand what I had written to you in absolutely simple words, you would understood that I was talking about personal strategy of living my own life, and yours for that matter.
And I was talking about just letting everything pave down the road to it's nature.
While I don't consider my self an Iranian, how did you even came to conclusion that I'm the one prescribing any game plan or kinda strategy.
Out of the very humble gesture, and with the most ever benevolence possible, I solely was offering you in a peer to peer personal channel, to start stopping this gradual drowning in this swamp of impossibles, ...... never mind.
And finally Just for the records, the one whom hasn't lost his ridiculous against the odds hope and is dreaming for the chance of perusing a kinda strategy, is the one whom wishfully tries to save the imaginary face, by typing the critics in Finglish.
So, I demand you, instead of trying to do others a help, start from a personal self contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

Sinan said:


> She/He is just 5 weeks now.  Went to Ultrasound today, it's like a tiny spot.



Congratulations man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> Yani to migi mah baraye 3000 sal aghab mondegi hastim?



Agar taghiri dar tafakor ma ijad nasheh 3000 saal ham kameh, 5000 saal bad ham ma aghab mondeh mimonim.



New said:


> My dear Iranian friend, sometimes people need to lay down their baggage, climb up the nearest hill, and take a review of his own path, both what is traveled and what is to be traveled.
> We weren't talking about how do we feel, as for that matter, I sometimes feel like the one who has invented time machine and is living among the very early humans.
> Unlike what you have wrongly concluded, it's not me trying to represent any form of strategy, if you could be able to understand what I had written to you in absolutely simple words, you would understood that I was talking about personal strategy of living my own life, and yours for that matter.
> And I was talking about just letting everything pave down the road to it's nature.
> While I don't consider my self an Iranian, how did you even came to conclusion that I'm the one prescribing any game plan or kinda strategy.
> Out of the very humble gesture, and with the most ever benevolence possible, I solely was offering you in a peer to peer personal channel, to start stopping this gradual drowning in this swamp of impossibles, ...... never mind.
> And finally Just for the records, the one whom hasn't lost his ridiculous against the odds hope and is dreaming for the chance of perusing a kinda strategy, is the one whom wishfully tries to save the imaginary face, by typing the critics in Finglish.
> So, I demand you, instead of trying to do others a help, start from a personal self contribution.



Thank you for your guidance!

I did not say you are proposing a strategy. I said, we do not need one. 

About personal way of life also, a human can not just "lay everything down". This is not possible. Human nature is ambitious. At least for a physician, this is not possible. For you (on a personal level), it might be. A physician every day has to answer people's questions and often has to even answer questions about end of life and meaning of life. 

A student who comes to your clinic with complains of insomnia and anxiety who is thinking of ending his/her life, can not be said to: "this is nature, lay down the baggage and ...". Yek khanomi keh miad to cliniket va migeh mikham khodamo bokosham, bad az yeh alam geryeh, migeh baradar shoharam beh man tajavoz kardeh va man alan hamelam, shohram ham kharejeh. You can't say here "this is nature, lay down the baggage and ...". You have to have answers. Public demands it of you. 

And this is my contribution. I putting forward a new way of seeing the world, instead of living in a sophist world. This is the biggest contribution you should hope for. 

On a personal level, perhaps I would agree with Khayyam's philosophy (if we can even call his thinking a philosophy since he was himself against calling his way of thinking a philosophy). 

PS. Finglish maro maskhareh kardi vali engilisi khodeto nadidi  Vallah man 3-4 baar bayad bekhonamesh ta manzoreto befahmam.


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Baleh, hamintoreh. Aghab mondegi 3000 saal ro nemisheh yek shabeh jobran kard.
> 
> Hamin pahpad-ha ro ba motor almani va ta'amol ba alman shoma shoro kardi beh saakhtan. Va hata emroz ham to dari az electronic varedati dar sakhteshon bahreh mibari. Chonkeh Iran keh sana't microelectronic nadareh.
> 
> In sanaye' ham agar nabodan shoma mesleh afghanistan mishodi ya sudan.
> 
> Vali in ham yek pishraft beh hesab miad keh khodet ino ghabol dari aghab hasti va hade aksar pishraftet hamin chandta kopy bodan. Varna fekr noi vojod nadareh.
> 
> Moshkelat ma beh nabod in fekr no bar migardeh na beh in keh ma Airbsus bekharim ya na. Vaghti kesi mesleh Shariatmadari ya naghdi mian va migan ageh ma Airbus ro beh jayeh kharid az karkhonash, dasteh chandom az yek keshvar afrighai bekharim beh vaseteyeh chandta fako famil osolgeraha, va inro beh onvan rahe pishraft Iran moarefi konan, khob malomeh mardom khar keh nistan, beh in naghdit va shariatmadarit mikhandan.
> 
> Ageh hamin shariatmadarit miomad va beh jayeh dorogh-goyi haghighat ro migoft, keh ey mardom ma dar movajehe ba tajadod, aghab mondim chonkeh tafakor no nadarim va bayad barayeh in aghab-mondegi charei biandishim, va bebinim chera eghtesad keshvar ma inghadr vabasteh beh gharb hast keh ma bayad ba kad-khoda ta'amol konim, hameh behesh ehteram mizashtan.
> 
> Vali vaghti keh ina dorogh migan, entezar ehteram ham nabayad dashteh bashan. Ba sozan sazi va pahpad sazi nemisheh yek mamlekato az felakat nejat dad. Mamlekat beh milionha chiz ehtiaj dareh va tamin in niaz-ha ba tafakor tahajori momken nemishan.


در مورد پهباد، ما با هیچ کشوری تعامل نکردیم، از همون چیزهایی که وارد کشورمون میشد استفاده کردیم هر وقت هم دیدن قطعه ای ممکن در صنایع نظامی ما استفاده بشه فوری تحریمش کردن و لی به جایی نرسیدن، تا حالا رسیدیم به اینجا و اینجا هم تازه وسط راه هست در یه مسیر درست. خودکفایی به معنی تولید همه چیز نیست بلکه به معنی حفظ استقلال کشور هست، که اگر یه روزی یه سگ پدری تو فرانسه تصمیم گرفت ما رو تحریم کنه خللی در امور ما ایجاد نشه، درسته که ما در تکنولوژی عقبیم ولی این عقب موندگی رو با ابتکاراتمون جبران کردیم. همونطور که حاجی زاده گفت پهبادهای ما با یک بیستم قیمت آرکیو 170 همون کار رو برای ما انجام میدن و صد البته شکار برترین تکنولوژی پهبادی آمریکا جز با ابتکار نبوده
از اون طرف کسانی دم از تعامل در صنعت خودرو سازی زدن و بعد ازنیم قرن هنوز همون مونتاژ کاری که بودن هستن و قرار هم هست که یه مونتاژ کار صرف بمونن و قراردادی که برای چند دهه آیندشون میبندن چیزی جز مونتاژکاری محض نیست هیچ هدف بالاتری هم ندارن چون تفکر جنابعالی بر مدیرانش حاکم هست؛ نمیتونیم پس تلاش هم نمیکنیم
در مورد قضیه قرارداد ایرباس که حاضر به علنی کردن سند افتخارش نیستن شریعتمداری از خودش حرفی نزد حرفهای مدیران سابق هواپیماییمون رو نقل قول کرد، این حمله های شخصی جنابعالی کاملا نامربوطه
در ضمن اگر مقاله رو میخوندی میدیدی که توش نوشته هواپیمای یک سال کار کرده رو میشه با نصف قیمت کارخونه خرید، این یعنی شما میتونی با همون پول به جای یک هواپیمای صفر، دو هواپیمای یک سال کار کرده داشته باشی، فکر میکنم اینقدر ریاضی بلد باشی که میانگین بگیری ببینی کدومش سن ناوگان ما رو بیشتر کاهش میده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Full Moon said:


> Congratulations man.


Thx mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Sinan said:


> Thx mate.



congradulation mate , now that you have your own kid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> Congrats! Boy or girl, or too soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this quote true?


100% true.



mohsen said:


> ما میگیم چیزی که خودمون میتونیم بسازیم رو نباید وارد کرد بعد تو میگی چون یه سری چیزا رو نمیتونیم بسازیم پس همه چیز باید وارداتی باشه
> خوب بالاخره اینم استدلال شماست، واسه خودت محترمه
> 
> 
> توی مسائل حساس جایی برای مهربونی نیست در مورد آب و هوا که بحث نمیکنیم


میخوای لیست واردات دولت قبل از چین و هند را اینجا بگذارم ?



Madali said:


> Yani to migi mah baraye 3000 sal aghab mondegi hastim?


سه هزار سال حالا از اون حرفاست ولی ما زمانی عقب افتادیم که در بار شاه عباس تسلیم مخالف های ملاصدرا شد و اونرا محاکمه و تبعید کرد. از اون موقع هر کس خواست این چرخه عقب موندگی را بشکنه یک عده اومدن گفتن انحصار طلب هست یا اومدن گفتن عامل بیگانه هست یا اومدن گفتن حکومت را دادن دست نظامیها و به هزاران بهانه دیگه چوب لای چرخش گذاشتن اگه هیچ کدام از این کارها را نتونستن بکنن خیلی ساده مثل امیرکبیر ،قایم مقام فراهانی یا مدرس از سر راه برداشته شد.


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> میخوای لیست واردات دولت قبل از چین و هند را اینجا بگذارم ?


که چی بشه؟
به جاش از رئیس جمهورت بپرس تو که وعده کاهش واردات دادی چرا تو 2 سال دو برابرش کردی
بپرس تو که میگفتی خزانه خالیه پس پول این همه واردات رو از کجا آوردی؟
البته این 92% مال قبل از اجرای برجام هست منتظر 200+ % باش
----
اینم از دم خروس:
با وجود اعلام رئیس جمهور مبنی بر عدم پرداخت حتی یک ریال از خزانه برای خرید هواپیما
تخصیص 200000000000 تومان برای خرید ایرباس ها به خزانه ابلاغ شد


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> که چی بشه؟
> به جاش از رئیس جمهورت بپرس تو که وعده کاهش واردات دادی چرا تو 2 سال دو برابرش کردی
> بپرس تو که میگفتی خزانه خالیه پس پول این همه واردات رو از کجا آوردی؟
> البته این 92% مال قبل از اجرای برجام هست منتظر 200+ % باش
> ----
> اینم از دم خروس:
> با وجود اعلام رئیس جمهور مبنی بر عدم پرداخت حتی یک ریال از خزانه برای خرید هواپیما
> تخصیص 200000000000 تومان برای خرید ایرباس ها به خزانه ابلاغ شد


فکر کنم با اون پول حتی نشه یک ایرباس آ۳۳۰ خرید چه برسه به ۱۱۸ تا مطمین هستی اون مربوط به خرید اون هواپیما های آتی آر نیستش


اما در مورد ساخت سوزن و پردازنده زمان دولت خاتمی یک شرکت ایران اقدام به طراحی یک پردازنده کرد . یک سوال خوب اینه که بپرسیم در زمان دولت قبل چه اتفاقی برای اون شرکت افتاد ؟


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> فکر کنم با اون پول حتی نشه یک ایرباس آ۳۳۰ خرید چه برسه به ۱۱۸ تا مطمین هستی اون مربوط به خرید اون هواپیما های آتی آر نیستش


پانزده درصد در اقساط


> اما در مورد ساخت سوزن و پردازنده زمان دولت خاتمی یک شرکت ایران اقدام به طراحی یک پردازنده کرد . یک سوال خوب اینه که بپرسیم در زمان دولت قبل چه اتفاقی برای اون شرکت افتاد ؟


تکنوکرات ها و متفکرین لیبرالیست توی همه دولتها بودن و هستن، دولت قبل اشتباه کرد، پس بذاریم آقایی که قول تصحیح اشتباهات رو داده بود بدترش کنه؟
اینم دکتر سلام این هفته:
http://media.farsnews.com/media/uploaded/files/video/1394/12/05/13941205000393.flv


----------



## rahi2357

*آن هایی که رای نمی دهند رای خود را قبل از آغاز انتخابات به صندوق انداخته اند*
فرقی ندارد از تفکر گروه "الف" خوشتان نیاید یا از تفکر گروه "ب" و یا هر فرد و گروه دیگری. 
واقعیت آن است که *رای ندادن* به گروه "رقیب الف" یا "رقیب ب" یا رقیب همان "هر فرد و گروه دیگر" ، به معنای مخالفت با گروهی که از آن خوشتان نمی آید نیست بلکه به معنای حمایت از گروهی است که از آن ها خوشتان نمی آید .
پس ژست های روشنفکرانه نگیرید و نگویید: من به هیچکس رأی نمیدهم. شما از هم اکنون رأی خود را به نفع فرد یا افرادی که دوست ندارید به صندوق انداخته اید. حتی قبل از اینکه ساعات رسمی انتخابات آغاز شود
و در هر صورت در تعیین سرنوشت خود مشارکت کرده اید

---------------------
Sure You have an opinion on the issues and voting is your right; use it .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

rahi2357 said:


> * آن هایی که رای نمی دهند رای خود را قبل از آغاز انتخابات به صندوق انداخته اند*
> فرقی ندارد از تفکر گروه "الف" خوشتان نیاید یا از تفکر گروه "ب" و یا هر فرد و گروه دیگری.
> واقعیت آن است که *رای ندادن* به گروه "رقیب الف" یا "رقیب ب" یا رقیب همان "هر فرد و گروه دیگر" ، به معنای مخالفت با گروهی که از آن خوشتان نمی آید نیست بلکه به معنای حمایت از گروهی است که از آن ها خوشتان نمی آید .
> پس ژست های روشنفکرانه نگیرید و نگویید: من به هیچکس رأی نمیدهم. شما از هم اکنون رأی خود را به نفع فرد یا افرادی که دوست ندارید به صندوق انداخته اید. حتی قبل از اینکه ساعات رسمی انتخابات آغاز شود
> و در هر صورت در تعیین سرنوشت خود مشارکت کرده اید


*طنز/ پیر ما گفت: خودتان خودتان را اسکول نکنید!*
خدا اموات شما رو بیامرزه، ما یه فامیلی داشتیم که البته هنوز هم زنده اس! ایشون همیشه توصیه‌اش به کوچکترها این بود که «بچه‌ها! اگر بقیه اسکولتون کردن عیبی نداره اما خودتون هیچوقت خودتون رو اسکول نکنید!»

خدا از سر تقصیرات ما بگذره، ما همیشه فکر میکردیم یک تجربه زیسته شخصی اون بنده خدا رو به این حکمت رسونده، چون ما همه‌ش اسکولش میکردیم و به همین دلیل حدس میزدیم برای اینکه از فشار این مسئله روی خودش کم کنه و به خودش دلداری بده یه همچین چیزی ساخته. اما حالا با دیدن بعضی اتفاقات به عمق جمله‌اش پی بردیم و هی پشت سر هم میگیم نور به قبرت بباره... البته هنوز زنده اس!

یکی از اون اتفاقات این دست و پا زدن اصلاح طلبها برای پیروزی در انتخابات پیش رو است. حتما شما در این 37 سال متوجه شده اید که انتخابات در ایران یک چیز مسخره‌ی مهندسی شده‌ای است. یعنی همین الان که تازه تبلیغات انتخاباتی شروع شده، معلوم است که چه کسانی باید رای بیاورند و فقط سر اینکه چه کسی چه رایی بیاورد اختلاف وجود دارد که آن هم قرار است با هرکی تک بیاره حل بشود! اما نکته جالب این است که اصلاح طلبها که به قول آن برادر عزیزمان قرار نبود تسلیم این صحنه‌آرایی خطرناک بشوند، با تمام قوا در انتخابات حاضر شده‌اند و از هیچکاری برای اینکه یک نفر رای بیاورد و یک نفر رای نیاورد دریغ نمیکنند. خب پدرجان اگر انتخابات در ایران مسخره است چرا خودت رو اسکول میکنی؟ بگم فامیلمون بیاد؟!

از اینها بدتر شبکه بی‌بی‌سی و امثال ذلک است که بصورت تخصصی و جزئی در انتخابات ورود کرده و لیست انتخاباتی داده که به اینها رای بدهید و به آنها ندهید! بابا بی‌بی‌سی جان! باز این اصلاح‌طلبها را می‌گوییم نان شهرام جزایری را خورده‌اند... یک زمانی بزرگشان کروبی بوده... بزرگترین فیلسوف زنشان تئوری داماد لرستان را بیرون داده و خلاصه عقل درست و حسابی ندارند، اما تو که خیلی باکلاسی و صبح به صبح سگ ملکه را سرپا میگیری چرا خودت را اسکول کرده‌ای؟ بالاخره انتخابات در ایران انقدر مسخره است که از قبل برندگانش مشخص هستند، یا آنقدر آزاد که مردم به حرف تو گوش کنند و به نامزد مورد علاقه تو رای بدهند؟!

اما گوش نکردن به آن توصیه فامیل ما به همینها محدود نمیشود ها. مثلا الان آقای لاریجانی که به قول یک بزرگواری اصلا نمیشود ایشان را از اصولگرایی و اصولگرایی را از ایشان جدا کرد، رسما مورد حمایت اصلاح طلبهاس توی انتخابات و همه‌ش میگن کی از ایشون بهتر برای ما! از آنطرف آقای کاظم جلالی که موقع نهار نوشابه همین آقای لاریجانی را تکان میدهد تا گازش گرفته شود و معده ایشان اذیت نشود، هم یکی از نامزدهای لیست اصلح‌طلبان است! بعد همین آقای جلالی با حفظ سمت رییس فراکسیون اصولگرایان رهروان ولایت هم است...

خدا اموات شما را بیامرزد، همان فامیلمان اواخر عمرش جمله حکمت‌آمیزش را آپدیت کرده بود و ورژن جدیدش را اینطور شرح میداد که «بچه‌ها! اگر خودتون هم خودتون رو اسکول کردید عیبی نداره، اما هیچوقت فکر نکنید که بقیه نمیفهمن که خودتون خودتون رو اسکول کردید!»

نور به قبرش بباره، البته هنوز زنده‌اس!



rahi2357 said:


> * آن هایی که رای نمی دهند رای خود را قبل از آغاز انتخابات به صندوق انداخته اند*
> فرقی ندارد از تفکر گروه "الف" خوشتان نیاید یا از تفکر گروه "ب" و یا هر فرد و گروه دیگری.
> واقعیت آن است که *رای ندادن* به گروه "رقیب الف" یا "رقیب ب" یا رقیب همان "هر فرد و گروه دیگر" ، به معنای مخالفت با گروهی که از آن خوشتان نمی آید نیست بلکه به معنای حمایت از گروهی است که از آن ها خوشتان نمی آید .
> پس ژست های روشنفکرانه نگیرید و نگویید: من به هیچکس رأی نمیدهم. شما از هم اکنون رأی خود را به نفع فرد یا افرادی که دوست ندارید به صندوق انداخته اید. حتی قبل از اینکه ساعات رسمی انتخابات آغاز شود
> و در هر صورت در تعیین سرنوشت خود مشارکت کرده اید


ببین چه جونورایی به عنوان کاندیدای نمایندگی شیراز تایید شدن
جناب مهندس غلی دهقان فارسی






اینم طیر و طایفه اش، اونم ماشین ماست دقایقی قبل از نابودی!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

mohsen said:


> اینم طیر و طایفه اش، اونم ماشین ماست دقایقی قبل از نابودی!


WTF !?
قضیه چی بود ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

rahi2357 said:


> WTF !?
> قضیه چی بود ؟


ایسنا - حادثه رانندگی در شیراز نامزد مجلس دهم را راهی بیمارستان کرد

البته طرف دو ساعت بعد مرخص شد، نه اصولگرا بود نه توطئه ای در کار بود
ولی طیرو طایفه اش ریختن بیرون ماشین رو که داغون کردن، وسایل داخلشم دزدیدن، این فامیل (درجه ایکس) ما هم قبل از اینکه تیکه پارش کنن فرار کرد
الان منتظریم ببینیم کی خسارت ما رو میده

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

شیراز جای قشنگیه مردمش تا دم در بدرقت میکنن که به دختراشون چپ نگاه نکنی

دختر شیرازی هم اورریتد هست و باید اورکلاک بشه ، مشهد دختراش جذاب تر هستن تا شیراز یه جورایی مثل همین دوست اسرائیلی هستن که عکسشونو گذاشتن تا ما عنکف بمونیم

جنبش سز به ثمر نشست

عارف رئیس مجلس شد

دکتر اختاپوس

دعوای روحانی و عارف بر سر مسائل جزیی

دعوای زرگری 

اخبار رادیو فردا


----------



## rahi2357

mohsen said:


> ایسنا - حادثه رانندگی در شیراز نامزد مجلس دهم را راهی بیمارستان کرد
> 
> البته طرف دو ساعت بعد مرخص شد، نه اصولگرا بود نه توطئه ای در کار بود
> ولی طیرو طایفه اش ریختن بیرون ماشین رو که داغون کردن، وسایل داخلشم دزدیدن، این فامیل (درجه ایکس) ما هم قبل از اینکه تیکه پارش کنن فرار کرد
> الان منتظریم ببینیم کی خسارت ما رو مید


ای بابا. اقا ماشین به فامیل جماعت از هر درجه ی نسبی که باشه ندید هزار باار. ما هم تجربه ی مشابه داشتیم اخر ماشینو تقریبا مفت دادیم به این خریدارای تصادفی .



jammersat said:


> *دختر شیرازی هم اورریتد هست و باید اورکلاک بشه ، مشهد دختراش جذاب تر هستن تا* *شیراز*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 295161


----------



## haman10

mohsen said:


> ایسنا - حادثه رانندگی در شیراز نامزد مجلس دهم را راهی بیمارستان کرد
> 
> البته طرف دو ساعت بعد مرخص شد، نه اصولگرا بود نه توطئه ای در کار بود
> ولی طیرو طایفه اش ریختن بیرون ماشین رو که داغون کردن، وسایل داخلشم دزدیدن، این فامیل (درجه ایکس) ما هم قبل از اینکه تیکه پارش کنن فرار کرد
> الان منتظریم ببینیم کی خسارت ما رو میده


یعنی چه ؟

چرا شکایت نمیکنین ؟

مگه مملکت قانون نداره اینا مثل حیوون رفتار میکنن ؟

هر خری هست باشه گور پدرش . شکایت کنید دیگه بابا

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> پانزده درصد در اقساط


That's 55 million Dollar ,Airbus deal is at least more than 12 Milliard $
that's only 0.5% of the deal. i'm sure that money is related to something else not that deal.


----------



## mohsen

rahi2357 said:


> ای بابا. اقا ماشین به فامیل جماعت از هر درجه ی نسبی که باشه ندید هزار باار. ما هم تجربه ی مشابه داشتیم اخر ماشینو تقریبا مفت دادیم به این خریدارای تصادفی .


ماشین که مال خودش بود بنده خدا، این که میگم ماشینمون منظورم اینکه که کل خونوادمون درگیر شده



haman10 said:


> یعنی چه ؟
> 
> چرا شکایت نمیکنین ؟
> 
> مگه مملکت قانون نداره اینا مثل حیوون رفتار میکنن ؟
> 
> هر خری هست باشه گور پدرش . شکایت کنید دیگه بابا


ده تا وکیل و حقوقدان ریخته بود تو کلانتری به طرفداری از طرف، اگر کار به دادگاه بکشه بعید نیست چند ماهی کارمون رفت و آمد به دادگاه باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

mohsen said:


> ده تا وکیل و حقوقدان ریخته بود تو کلانتری به طرفداری از طرف، اگر کار به دادگاه بکشه بعید نیست چند ماهی کارمون رفت و آمد به دادگاه باشه



Bayad yad begirim keh az ghanun va dadgah estefade konim. Beh raft oh madesh miyarzeh vakhti beh haqh beresi. 

Inshallah, har chi sala besheh anjam bedin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

mohsen said:


>


Sterilization jeans.


----------



## raptor22

It reminds me this :


----------



## Arminkh

Congrats to all!

Shocks galore as Iran reclaim Asian crown - FIFA.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chevil

تا بحث سیاسی هست و در جواب سوال ها به اتهام زنی می پردازیم ، همین روند ادامه داره ...


----------



## Daneshmand

The Science and Engineering Indicators 2016 report is out: http://www.nsf.gov/statistics/2016/nsb20161/uploads/1/nsb20161.pdf

It has some interesting observations on Iran. 

In 2014 for example, Iran was only third world wide behind India and China in sending graduate doctoral students to American universities, with almost all of these Iranian students being enrolled in science and engineering fields that is more than 80%. Considering the population of India and China being much larger than Iran, it means Iranian students are working doubly hard to get into American doctoral programs (which are extremely competitive). Probably harder than anyone else in the world.

Another interesting observation being, Iran has the highest stay-over rate among foreign doctoral students in US with 92% of Iranians who get their American PhD's continue staying in US, and do not return to Iran.

The report also comments on internal dynamics of Iran's higher education underlining that Iran is one of the countries in the world with the highest proportions of its graduates made of engineering fields and also being a country where women make up a higher proportion of engineering graduates than United States.

It is a good report and has good info on many countries comparing them with US.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nevsky

Guys, when are we going to know the results from elections?


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> The Science and Engineering Indicators 2016 report is out: http://www.nsf.gov/statistics/2016/nsb20161/uploads/1/nsb20161.pdf
> 
> It has some interesting observations on Iran.
> 
> In 2014 for example, Iran was only third world wide behind India and China in sending graduate doctoral students to American universities, with almost all of these Iranian students being enrolled in science and engineering fields that is more than 80%. Considering the population of India and China being much larger than Iran, it means Iranian students are working doubly hard to get into American doctoral programs (which are extremely competitive). Probably harder than anyone else in the world.
> 
> Another interesting observation being, Iran has the highest stay-over rate among foreign doctoral students in US with 92% of Iranians who get their American PhD's continue staying in US, and do not return to Iran.
> 
> The report also comments on internal dynamics of Iran's higher education underlining that Iran is one of the countries in the world with the highest proportions of its graduates made of engineering fields and also being a country where women make up a higher proportion of engineering graduates than United States.
> 
> It is a good report and has good info on many countries comparing them with US.




The part that says "continue staying in US" bothered me the most .


----------



## Daneshmand

BRICSFTW said:


> Guys, when are we going to know the results from elections?



In a few hours.



raptor22 said:


> The part that says "continue staying in US" bothered me the most .



Well, that is how things are. Though these are those who stay in US, out of the remaining 8%, many would not stay in US but would rather go to other countries, eg. England, Canada, Australia, New Zealand etc etc (what I have seen myself). Though report does not say it, but I surmise less than one percent actually return to Iran. Though situation can improve if R&D spending is increased from 0.75% of GDP (as per the report for 2008) and more importantly academic freedom is legalized and protected like national honor and national borders. These are the two most important things which can be done to retain the brains, rather than losing them forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

An article by son of Bobby Kennedy (brother of assassinated US president) on history of Syria and US involvement there. The same people who did Operation Ajax had also tried to do the same in Syria: RFK Jr.: Why the Arabs Don't Want Us in Syria - POLITICO Magazine

This article puts things in perspective when US today is calling for "democracy" in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jammersat

"If israel is the only democracy in middle east , then i rather not vote" - Jill Valentine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

jammersat said:


> "If israel is the only democracy in middle east , then i rather not vote" - Jill Valentine


You mean that Jill Valentine from Resident evil ? The one who is considered the character of all characters by resident evil fans ?
Jill Valentine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chevil

این وزارت دفاع به چه فلاکتی افتاده ...

http://www.mashreghnews.com/fa/news/542066/عکس-رونمایی-از-5-دستاورد-فناورانه‌ی-دفاعی


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

scythian500 said:


>



این ها مال قبل از انقلابند ، به عنوان پهپاد هدف بودند .... الکی مثلا دوتا موشک روشون نصبر کردند که جلو و عقبشون معلوم نیستند ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

شهرستان ها به دنبال تهران در دور دوم به اصلاح طلب ها رای خواهند داد 

اخبار دکتر اختاپوس

اصول گرگر ها گریه خواهند کرد

دکتر اختاپوس

اگر هم به مستقل ها رای بدهند اونها که دیگه غیر حکومتی تر هستند 

اصول گرگر ها گریه کنید گریه قشنگه

قمپز در کرمان دوباره تعریف شد 

دهات به اصلاح طلب ها رای دادند کرمان به گرگر ها


----------



## scythian500

فیلم/ اعتصاب فراگیر کارگران در عربستان


----------



## scythian500

*ino bebinid!! BBC doc on how Saudi/Emirati/American are sleeping with Al Qaeda/ISIL terrorists in one base in Yemen!!*

@Full Moon 
افشاگری‌های تازه درباره یمن/ هلاکت 10هزار نیروی سعودی در 333 روز/ مزدوران سعودی چقدر حقوق‌می‌گیرند+نقشه،فیلم و عکس(18+)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

scythian500 said:


> *ino bebinid!! BBC doc on how Saudi/Emirati/American are sleeping with Al Qaeda/ISIL terrorists in one base in Yemen!!*
> 
> @Full Moon
> افشاگری‌های تازه درباره یمن/ هلاکت 10هزار نیروی سعودی در 333 روز/ مزدوران سعودی چقدر حقوق‌می‌گیرند+نقشه،فیلم و عکس(18+)


واقعا اوضاشون اینقدر خرابه؟ یعنی بعد از این همه مدت فقط بیست و پنج درصد یمن رو در کنترل دارن؟


----------



## scythian500

دوره آموزشی عجیب «آیا زن انسان است؟» در عربستان

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kollang

scythian500 said:


> دوره آموزشی عجیب «آیا زن انسان است؟» در عربستان


Translation:

Saudi academy of training and consulting proudly introduces the course of " are women human beings?".

@Full Moon right bro?

@Pakistani_members, I apologize for the racist behavior that led to ban on me.I didnt mean it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

scythian500 said:


> دوره آموزشی عجیب «آیا زن انسان است؟» در عربستان



The date shows 1st of March so it was yesterday. What was the outcome? Are they humans or not, because if not, I really need to change my attitude at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> @Pakistani_members, I apologize for the racist behavior that led to ban on me.I didnt mean it.


Good thing that you could get away with a ban.....they permabanned Atatwolf for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

Sinan said:


> Good thing that you could get away with a ban.....they permabanned Atatwolf for it.


Don't compare Kollang with Atatwolf please. I have red Atatwolf posts in this section. I haven't seen anything but insult and teasing.



Madali said:


> The date shows 1st of March so it was yesterday. What was the outcome? Are they humans or not, because if not, I really need to change my attitude at home.


 Just be a man and show this post to your wife and let me know the result!

On another point, any news on the satellite lunch? it was supposed to happen today I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

kollang said:


> Translation:
> 
> Saudi academy of training and consulting proudly introduces the course of " are women human beings?".
> 
> @Full Moon right bro?
> 
> @Pakistani_members, I apologize for the racist behavior that led to ban on me.I didnt mean it.



Your translation is right (which you already know it). I don't think the title intends to discuss the question seriously. Rather, it seems to have intentionally been made sarcastic to get more attention. Anyway, the title is stupid (like you bro), and the course was cancelled due to a big reaction from people on social media.


----------



## Chevil

Why you are wasting your time with this kind of bullshit ... do you want to spread Wahhbis bullshits...


----------



## kollang

Full Moon said:


> Your translation is right (which you already know it). I don't think the title intends to discuss the question seriously. Rather, it seems to have intentionally been made sarcastic to get more attention. Anyway, the title is stupid (like you bro), and the course was cancelled due to a big reaction from people on social media.


Yeah I was too stupid to believe these propaganda news from the lovely Saudi Arabia.I was wrong,saudi women can drive, they can vote, they can get governmental possesions, they can hang out without asking for permissions.I am sure that their religion (wahhabi sect) respect their values and it doesn't consider them as sex tool.

Man, you should be proud to live in such a heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rahi2357

Arminkh said:


> On another point, any news on the satellite lunch? it was supposed to happen today I think.


قضیه اش قضیه ی این معما هست :
قاضی به زندانی محکوم گفت: «ظهر یکی از روزهای هفته آینده، حکم اعدام تو اجرا خواهد شد، ولی ما آن روز را برای تو مشخص نخواهیم کرد *و تو هرگز قبلاً از آن روز اطلاع پیدا نخواهی کرد* و فقط شش ساعت قبل یعنی صبح روز اجرای حکم موضوع را به تو اطلاع خواهیم داد.»
حالا چه روزی اعدام میشه ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

rahi2357 said:


> قضیه اش قضیه ی این معما هست :
> قاضی به زندانی محکوم گفت: «ظهر یکی از روزهای هفته آینده، حکم اعدام تو اجرا خواهد شد، ولی ما آن روز را برای تو مشخص نخواهیم کرد *و تو هرگز قبلاً از آن روز اطلاع پیدا نخواهی کرد* و فقط شش ساعت قبل یعنی صبح روز اجرای حکم موضوع را به تو اطلاع خواهیم داد.»
> حالا چه روزی اعدام میشه ؟


Well according to media there was a no fly notice issued to Airmen for March 1st and 2nd by Iran's authorities. So it was a bit more confined than your riddle. 

So either it has been launched and was not successful in which case we would find out very soon as we have a lot eyes watching us or it has been cancelled again:

Satellite imagery shows Iran preparing to launch satellite | Ars Technica

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Hassan won't lunch anything ,


----------



## Arminkh

@Daneshmand 

A nice article. Very similar to what you posted earlier in the Arabic section. I didn't know they spend 1/5 of their GDP on energy subsidies alone!: 

آیا آل‌سعود به پایان حیات سیاسی‌اش نزدیک می‌شود +عکس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Arminkh said:


> @Daneshmand
> 
> A nice article. Very similar to what you posted earlier in the Arabic section. I didn't know they spend 1/5 of their GDP on energy subsidies alone!:
> 
> آیا آل‌سعود به پایان حیات سیاسی‌اش نزدیک می‌شود +عکس



Indeed, Indeed!

Quarter of their total national budget is military spending, more than what they spend on education and healthcare combined. A third of the population is below 15. Another third is between 15 and 30. No political rights/representation and no progressive ideology exist except for whatever "progress" Wahabism allows them to have. It's a volcano waiting to erupt.

Already they are spending as much on their military as Russia and France combined. And unlike Russia and France, they do not have any nuclear weapon stockpiles to maintain, no intercontinental ballistic missile force to fund, no nuclear submarines to pay for, no destroyers to worry for, no military R&D to budget for and no etc no etc.

One then wonders, where this money is going to? Down the toilet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> Good thing that you could get away with a ban.....they permabanned Atatwolf for it.


What he did?!?

Atadonkey or atadog deserved to be banned long time ago he and surenas the clown and the arab obsessed donkey Abii

There are iranians long time ago in their forum were talking about how this forum bann the iranian members but allow atadog key to troll many iranians who did troll much they got banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What he did?!?
> 
> Atadonkey or atadog deserved to be banned long time ago he and surenas the clown and the arab obsessed donkey Abii
> 
> There are iranians long time ago in their forum were talking about how this forum bann the iranian members but allow atadog key to troll many iranians who did troll much they got banned


Lastly he called Pakistanis...."dogs of Chinese"...that was the last straw....

To my knowledge, there are no Permabanned Iranian user.


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> there are no Permabanned Iranian user.


Also there is no atatwolf in Iranian section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

kollang said:


> Also there is no atatwolf in Iranian section.


Well, he was one of a kind....he was pro-Turkic and anti-"Everything that is not Turkic"....we warned him numerous times but he never listened.....


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> Lastly he called Pakistanis...."dogs of Chinese"...that was the last straw....
> 
> To my knowledge, there are no Permabanned Iranian user.


There are a lot like iranzamin and others


kollang said:


> Also there is no atatwolf in Iranian section.





Sinan said:


> Well, he was one of a kind....he was pro-Turkic and anti-"Everything that is not Turkic"....we warned him numerous times but he never listened.....


There are two or more iranian like him like that obsessed clown Abii he claimed that he has changed but he never changed this dog call the iranian government arabs and blame the arabs for everything that happened in his country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> Actually I visited the thread due to its interesting title this morning and the first thing that popped into my mind was this Q : "Does Mapna group has any type of R&D? " but I dropped it at once until you brought it up again ... honestly I prefer to shut my eyes to these types of news as far as knowing this fact that having these technologies transferred is a good thing and a step forward but gonna get us no where as a distant mirage unless we learn how to think .... I mean look at our industry albeit we've had a good progress in many fields , many of these technologies date back decades ago and still we need help from outside ... best example is our automobile industry what the heck are they doing? anyway what has changed since then? in the past we were importing goods and now technology ..its a level higher but same concept ..we still import ...



In ro ham begam ageh in karha ro nakonim keh mishim Afghanistan ya Sudan. Chonkeh khodemon keh nemitonim anjam bedim, badesh agar in teknology-ha ro vared ham nakonim, digeh fargh ma ba Uganda chieh? Hich. Ma yek naft darim va yeh jamiati keh dars khondeh va kar mikhad vali balad nist ekhterai koneh ya ekteshafi koneh. Tanha hamin rahe hal mimoneh keh ma ToT dashteh bashim. Farghesham ba vared kardan ineh keh ta yeh hadi kar afarini misheh to mamlekat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

To all dear Iranian philosophers in this forum. This is a nice depiction of all the humans that have ever lived.

Brings me to two questions:

Knowing this, is there anyone in this world who still believes in "tanasokh"? Then there should be a long line for people to wait to get back to the living world.

The other question which is more mathematical, how many different combinations of humans DNA is there? I may be mistaken but I think once I calculated it to be around 6 billion different combinations. If that's true does it mean there are one billion of people who are natural clones of other who are living today? Have we ever witnessed any natural clones? Is that what has caused humanity to believe in tanasokh?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> In ro ham begam ageh in karha ro nakonim keh mishim Afghanistan ya Sudan. Chonkeh khodemon keh nemitonim anjam bedim, badesh agar in teknology-ha ro vared ham nakonim, digeh fargh ma ba Uganda chieh? Hich. Ma yek naft darim va yeh jamiati keh dars khondeh va kar mikhad vali balad nist ekhterai koneh ya ekteshafi koneh. Tanha hamin rahe hal mimoneh keh ma ToT dashteh bashim. Farghesham ba vared kardan ineh keh ta yeh hadi kar afarini misheh to mamlekat.



That's a point and we should ponder over it or impending doom is inevitable .... it's been a Q that was asked a long long time ago and as it sims we ( a handful number of ppl) still wonder what that magical answer might be:

عباس میرزا خائن که خیانتش پرسیدن سوال های ممنوعه بود​"مردم به کارهای من افتخار می کنند ولی چون از ضعیفی من بی خبرند چه کرده ام که قدر و قدرت جنگجویان مغرب زمین را داشته باشم؟یا چه شهری را تسخیر کرده ام وچه انتقامی توانسته ام از تاراج ایالات خود بکشم؟...از شهرت وفتوحات قشون فرانسه دانستم که رشادت قشون روسیه در برابر آنان هیچ است مع الوصف تمام قوای مرا یک مشت اروپایی سرگرم داشته ومانع پیشرفت کار من می شوند....نمی دانم این قدرتی که شما اروپایی ها را بر ما مسلط کرده چیست وموجب ضعف ما وترقی شما چه؟شما در قشون جنگیدن وفتح کردن وبه کار بردن قوای عقلیه متبحرید وحال آنکه ما در جهل وشغب غوطه ور وبه ندرت آتیه را در نظر می گیریم.مگر جمعیت وحاصل خیزی وثروت مشرق زمین از اروپا کمتر است؟یا آفتاب که قبل از رسیدن به شما به ما می تابد تاثیرات مفیدش در سر ما کمتر از سر شماست؟یا خدایی که مراحمش بر جمیع ذرات عالم یکسان است خواسته شما را بر ما برتری دهد؟گمان نمی کنم اجنبی حرف بزن!بگو من چگونه باید ایرانیان را هوشیار کنم؟







Simply if we don't find the answer the Q would perpetuate itself for eternity ....

Look at these ppl how they instill success into their kids' mind:








Arminkh said:


> To all dear Iranian philosophers in this forum. This is a nice depiction of all the humans that have ever lived.
> 
> Brings me to two questions:
> 
> Knowing this, is there anyone in this world who still believes in "tanasokh"? Then there should be a long line for people to wait to get back to the living world.
> 
> The other question which is more mathematical, how many different combinations of humans DNA is there? I may be mistaken but I think once I calculated it to be around 6 billion different combinations. If that's true does it mean there are one billion of people who are natural clones of other who are living today? Have we ever witnessed any natural clones? Is that what has caused humanity to believe in tanasokh?
> 
> Thanks!



How did you count number of DNA combinations? I think the number is infinitive .. we still have not discover many of our genes let alone their sequences .. on other hand as far as I know "Tanasokh" or "Reincarnation" isn't merely translated into returning to human body it could be animals and plants too ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> That's a point and we should ponder over it or impending doom is inevitable .... it's been a Q that was asked a long long time ago and as it sims we ( a handful number of ppl) still wonder what that magical answer might be:
> 
> عباس میرزا خائن که خیانتش پرسیدن سوال های ممنوعه بود​"مردم به کارهای من افتخار می کنند ولی چون از ضعیفی من بی خبرند چه کرده ام که قدر و قدرت جنگجویان مغرب زمین را داشته باشم؟یا چه شهری را تسخیر کرده ام وچه انتقامی توانسته ام از تاراج ایالات خود بکشم؟...از شهرت وفتوحات قشون فرانسه دانستم که رشادت قشون روسیه در برابر آنان هیچ است مع الوصف تمام قوای مرا یک مشت اروپایی سرگرم داشته ومانع پیشرفت کار من می شوند....نمی دانم این قدرتی که شما اروپایی ها را بر ما مسلط کرده چیست وموجب ضعف ما وترقی شما چه؟شما در قشون جنگیدن وفتح کردن وبه کار بردن قوای عقلیه متبحرید وحال آنکه ما در جهل وشغب غوطه ور وبه ندرت آتیه را در نظر می گیریم.مگر جمعیت وحاصل خیزی وثروت مشرق زمین از اروپا کمتر است؟یا آفتاب که قبل از رسیدن به شما به ما می تابد تاثیرات مفیدش در سر ما کمتر از سر شماست؟یا خدایی که مراحمش بر جمیع ذرات عالم یکسان است خواسته شما را بر ما برتری دهد؟گمان نمی کنم اجنبی حرف بزن!بگو من چگونه باید ایرانیان را هوشیار کنم؟



What you are saying is right.

Japan also learnt it from Europeans: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meiji_period

One funny thing I have seen here is very much similar to the quote you have mentioned above. In Western universities, you see students from all nationalities. Really amazing. Probably the hardest working of all these students are East Asians. No one else can compete with them in hard work they put in it. There are South Asians, Iranians and other students who work hard too.

But at the end of the day, it is the Western student himself, while being much more relaxed, and even partying and doing all his fun shitt, who comes and says, listen folks "I have an idea here", "I discovered something last night" or "do you want to see my new invention?". And everyone else is like, not again! Even what little comes out of non-Western students with except to Japanese people, it is almost always achieved under the direction and with help of Western minds.



Arminkh said:


> To all dear Iranian philosophers in this forum. This is a nice depiction of all the humans that have ever lived.
> 
> Brings me to two questions:
> 
> Knowing this, is there anyone in this world who still believes in "tanasokh"? Then there should be a long line for people to wait to get back to the living world.
> 
> The other question which is more mathematical, how many different combinations of humans DNA is there? I may be mistaken but I think once I calculated it to be around 6 billion different combinations. If that's true does it mean there are one billion of people who are natural clones of other who are living today? Have we ever witnessed any natural clones? Is that what has caused humanity to believe in tanasokh?
> 
> Thanks!



What you are asking is not clear.

But very roughly by doing some back-of-the-envelope calculations and taking some very simplistic and rudimentary assumptions without going into technicalities, this is what you get:

Human genetic material (excluding mitochondrial DNA) is about 3 billion base pairs.

Humans have about 25 thousand genes (most of the DNA is "junk" which we do not fully understand but it appears to play some role).

Assuming viable human life allows just 0.1% base variation between humans (a conservative estimate), and disregarding all other factors which can play in human genetic variation such as mitochondrial DNA, copy number variation etc, it would mean 3 million bases, here for our rudimentary calculation.

We have four bases so the number of probabilities arising would be 4 ^ 3 million or about 10^1.8million. A very huge number of probabilities.

Just to put this number in context, let me remind you that there are less than 10^80 atoms in the entire observable universe. Even if we take the plank volume (an extremely small volume-a proton is a galaxy compared to a plank volume!), which is the smallest space currently understandable in physics, there is less than 10^184 plank volumes in the observable universe.

The number of possible different humans is over a million order of magnitude greater than any countable thing in universe.

This goes to show every one is unique in its genetic code. And the probability to have been repeated in past or in future is simply unfathomable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Arminkh said:


> The other question which is more mathematical, how many different combinations of humans DNA is there? I may be mistaken but I think once I calculated it to be around 6 billion different combinations. If that's true does it mean there are one billion of people who are natural clones of other who are living today? Have we ever witnessed any natural clones? Is that what has caused humanity to believe in tanasokh?


its much much much more than 6 billion . 

just to give you a hint : human genome is consisted of 3 billion nucleotide which themselves are made from a nitrogenous base, a five carbon sugar (ribose or deoxyribose), and a phosphate group.

Go figure out !!!

People who believe is "fargasht" or the "darwinsim" often point out to the study in which human genome was compared to chimpanzee and they found that 98% of them were like each other !! 

thats cool until it hits you : they only checked abt 237 million bases !! WTF !!!

simple math 237/3000 = 0.079 ! 

thats literally worth SHIT . 

point being : the possibilities that 2 humans are exactly the same (have the exact same genome) and they are not identical twins , is so small that you can literally overlook it .



Daneshmand said:


> Human genetic material (excluding mitochondrial DNA) is about 3 billion base pairs.


haha you beat me to it .

@Daneshmand WTF you said the exact same thing as i said . maybe you're my long lost twin brother ? :O

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Daneshmand WTF you said the exact same thing as i said . maybe you're my long lost twin brother ? :O



No. It is not the same. 

Read it again! And think (it takes a while to digest what I wrote above). 

@kollang Shagerd amaret hanoz kar dareha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> No. It is not the same.


its the same but i should have said pair of neucleotides as we're talking about dsDNA .

maybe you're talking about the chimpanzee Vs Human genome ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

این دانشمند چرت می گه ، چهارتا مثل این ادم باعث شدن ما به هیچی نرسبم و مهندسین خلاق کشور رو سرکوب کردن .... ننگ بر تفکر تو ..

بمب اتم از نون شب برای ما واجبتر هست .... خاک بر خانینی که هسته ای رو گچ گرفتن تا اقتصاد بهتر بشه که نشد ...‌


----------



## Serpentine

Chevil said:


> این دانشمند چرت می گه ، چهارتا مثل این ادم باعث شدن ما به هیچی نرسبم و مهندسین خلاق کشور رو سرکوب کردن .... ننگ بر تفکر تو ..
> 
> بمب اتم از نون شب برای ما واجبتر هست .... خاک بر خانینی که هسته ای رو گچ گرفتن تا اقتصاد بهتر بشه که نشد ...‌


shoma khubi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

Chevil said:


> این دانشمند چرت می گه ، چهارتا مثل این ادم باعث شدن ما به هیچی نرسبم و مهندسین خلاق کشور رو سرکوب کردن .... ننگ بر تفکر تو ..
> 
> بمب اتم از نون شب برای ما واجبتر هست .... خاک بر خانینی که هسته ای رو گچ گرفتن تا اقتصاد بهتر بشه که نشد ...‌


چ خبرا ؟

هوا خوبه اون طرفا؟ 

میگم بعضی از دوستان از خود آقا حزب‌اللهی ترن باور نمیکنید 

بابا حرام است. میفهمی برادر؟ حرام است حرام 

بمب هسته ای حرام است

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chevil

haman10 said:


> چ خبرا ؟
> هوا خوبه اون طرفا؟
> میگم بعضی از دوستان از خود آقا حزب‌اللهی ترن باور نمیکنید
> بابا حرام است. میفهمی برادر؟ حرام است حرام
> بمب هسته ای حرام است



زمانی که بهمون حمله کردن و برای هشدار به اینکه حق نداریم واکنش نشان بدهیم ، یک بمب اتم زدن توی یکی از کویرها یا شهرهای ما ، می فهمیم حرام بودن چه معنی دارد ...



Serpentine said:


> shoma khubi.


فعلا که شما ادعای خوبی داری ...


----------



## kollang

Chevil said:


> زمانی که بهمون حمله کردن و برای هشدار به اینکه حق نداریم واکنش نشان بدهیم ، یک بمب اتم زدن توی یکی از کویرها یا شهرهای ما ، می فهمیم حرام بودن چه معنی دارد ...
> 
> 
> فعلا که شما ادعای خوبی داری ...



Kheili gonde tar az dahanet harf mizani.shabo ruz ham thread haro be gand mikeshi. to yeki be tanhayi miyangine zaribe hushiye bache haye iraniye forum ro 30 40 ta payin keshidi.khoda qovat

Jahate ettela, serpentine daneshjuye arshade mohandesi mavad e daneshgah sharife.haman daneshjue pezeshki az daneshgah sarasari e kermanshah e.daneshmand , arminkh, ina az nokhbe haye moghime khareje keshvaran.

Doroste inja fazaye majaziye adama mitunan gonde tar az dahaneshun harf bzanan. Vali age bekhai ro dar ro ba ina harf bezani bayad sareto bendazi payin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

Chevil said:


> این دانشمند چرت می گه ، چهارتا مثل این ادم باعث شدن ما به هیچی نرسبم و مهندسین خلاق کشور رو سرکوب کردن .... ننگ بر تفکر تو ..
> 
> بمب اتم از نون شب برای ما واجبتر هست .... خاک بر خانینی که هسته ای رو گچ گرفتن تا اقتصاد بهتر بشه که نشد ...‌


شوخی می کنی نه؟؟ یا از یه جای دیگه عصبانی هستی اومدی خودتو تخلیه کنی. شاید باید ملیتت رو عوض کنی پاکستانی بشی. داری مثل بعضی از اونا حرف می زنی. وضعیتشون رو می پسندی؟
شوروی هم همینجوری فکر می کرد. به جای اینکه به مردمش برسه، بزرگترین بمب اتمی دنیا رو تولید کرد. خوب چی شد؟ الان کجاست؟ چینی ها اینو فهمیدن وگرنه الان اونها همی رفته بودن پیش شوروی.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Arminkh said:


> شوخی می کنی نه؟؟ یا از یه جای دیگه عصبانی هستی اومدی خودتو تخلیه کنی. شاید باید ملیتت رو عوض کنی پاکستانی بشی. داری مثل بعضی از اونا حرف می زنی. وضعیتشون رو می پسندی؟
> شوروی هم همینجوری فکر می کرد. به جای اینکه به مردمش برسه، بزرگترین بمب اتمی دنیا رو تولید کرد. خوب چی شد؟ الان کجاست؟ چینی ها اینو فهمیدن وگرنه الان اونها همی رفته بودن پیش شوروی.



می شه بپرسم بمب اتمی چه دخلی به مردم داره !؟ الآن که بتن ریختیم داخلش وضع مردم بهتر شد !؟
چرا از واژه ی « مردم » استفاده ی ابزاری می کنید

...

خب ، آمریکا و فرانسه و انگلیس و چین هم بمب اتم دارند ، حالا کجا هستند !؟ 
مطمئن باش اگه به خاطر میراث اتمی شوروی نبود ، روسیه ی فعلی خودش به 5 کشور تبدیل شده بود ... شوروی در واقع امپراطوری روسیه بود ، با فروپاشیش ، روسیه هنوز پا برجا بود ولی در مورد ما چی ...


----------



## Arminkh

Daneshmand said:


> What you are saying is right.
> 
> Japan also learnt it from Europeans: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meiji_period
> 
> One funny thing I have seen here is very much similar to the quote you have mentioned above. In Western universities, you see students from all nationalities. Really amazing. Probably the hardest working of all these students are East Asians. No one else can compete with them in hard work they put in it. There are South Asians, Iranians and other students who work hard too.
> 
> But at the end of the day, it is the Western student himself, while being much more relaxed, and even partying and doing all his fun shitt, who comes and says, listen folks "I have an idea here", "I discovered something last night" or "do you want to see my new invention?". And everyone else is like, not again! Even what little comes out of non-Western students with except to Japanese people, it is almost always achieved under the direction and with help of Western minds.
> 
> 
> 
> What you are asking is not clear.
> 
> But very roughly by doing some back-of-the-envelope calculations and taking some very simplistic and rudimentary assumptions without going into technicalities, this is what you get:
> 
> Human genetic material (excluding mitochondrial DNA) is about 3 billion base pairs.
> 
> Humans have about 25 thousand genes (most of the DNA is "junk" which we do not fully understand but it appears to play some role).
> 
> Assuming viable human life allows just 0.1% base variation between humans (a conservative estimate), and disregarding all other factors which can play in human genetic variation such as mitochondrial DNA, copy number variation etc, it would mean 3 million bases, here for our rudimentary calculation.
> 
> We have four bases so the number of probabilities arising would be 4 ^ 3 million or about 10^1.8million. A very huge number of probabilities.
> 
> Just to put this number in context, let me remind you that there are less than 10^80 atoms in the entire observable universe. Even if we take the plank volume (an extremely small volume-a proton is a galaxy compared to a plank volume!), which is the smallest space currently understandable in physics, there is less than 10^184 plank volumes in the observable universe.
> 
> The number of possible different humans is over a million order of magnitude greater than any countable thing in universe.
> 
> This goes to show every one is unique in its genetic code. And the probability to have been repeated in past or in future is simply unfathomable.


@Daneshmand va @haman10 aziz.

Agha mamnoon. mesle inke bayad beram dar ofghaye doordast gom besham ba in mohasebatam.

Pas har zanjireye DNA 3 miliard halghe dare?

har halghe 2 ta amino asid dare va ma kolan 4ta amino asid darim. pas agar tekrar mojaz bashe har halghe mitoone 4x4=16 halat dashte bashe. pas kole tarkibhaye yek zanjireye DNA mishe 16^(3 milliard)? vali ghatan bazi az in tarkibha mardodan doroste?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

kollang said:


> Kheili gonde tar az dahanet harf mizani.shabo ruz ham thread haro be gand mikeshi. to yeki be tanhayi miyangine zaribe hushiye bache haye iraniye forum ro 30 40 ta payin keshidi.khoda qovat
> 
> Jahate ettela, serpentine daneshjuye arshade mohandesi mavad e daneshgah sharife.haman daneshjue pezeshki az daneshgah sarasari e kermanshah e.daneshmand , arminkh, ina az nokhbe haye moghime khareje keshvaran.
> 
> Doroste inja fazaye majaziye adama mitunan gonde tar az dahaneshun harf bzanan. Vali age bekhai ro dar ro ba ina harf bezani bayad sareto bendazi payin.



همه ی اینها از دسته ی نخبه های « بی بخار و سود » هستند ... حالا مثلا برای مملکت چه سودی دارند که بیاند ابزار نظر کنند و نسخه بپیچند !؟
شما هیچی نیستی و فقط داری به مدرک دانشگاهیت می نازی ، هر وقت یک سودی برای مملکت داشتی ،اونوقت بیا شر و ور بگو عزیز دلم ...
مطمئن باش تقی به توقی بخوره ، باز امثال من باید جان بر کف برای کشور نقش گوشت دم توپ رو ایفا کنیم و امثال شما خیلی راحت می رید خارج کشور ( همینطور که هستید )

طرف توی خارج کشور نشسته ، برای اینکه چپ نگاهش نکنند برای ما نسخه می پیچینه ... راحت بگو « من ایرانی نیستم » و خودت رو خلاص کن ، مگه ما بدهکارتون هستیم !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Chevil said:


> می شه بپرسم بمب اتمی چه دخلی به مردم داره !؟ الآن که بتن ریختیم داخلش وضع مردم بهتر شد !؟
> چرا از واژه ی « مردم » استفاده ی ابزاری می کنید
> 
> ...
> 
> خب ، آمریکا و فرانسه و انگلیس و چین هم بمب اتم دارند ، حالا کجا هستند !؟
> مطمئن باش اگه به خاطر میراث اتمی شوروی نبود ، روسیه ی فعلی خودش به 5 کشور تبدیل شده بود ... شوروی در واقع امپراطوری روسیه بود ، با فروپاشیش ، روسیه هنوز پا برجا بود ولی در مورد ما چی ...


برادر من. بمب اتمی در حالت عادی ربطی به مردم نداره . ولی الان دیگه صد سال پیش نیست. ما هم تنها ملت دنیا نیستیم. درست یا غلط، یا به خاطر اینکه بعضی ها نتونستن جلوی دهنشون رو بگیرن، دنیا از ما میترسه. بنابراین میگه نیمگذارم بمب اتم داشته باشی. اگر داشته باشی تحریم میشی یا میام می کوبمت. اینجاست که بمب اتم به مردم ربط پیدا می کنه.

حالا یا باید انتخاب کنیم که میخوایم به هشتاد میلیون نفر زجر اقتصادی بدیم. منافعمون رو تو سوریه و لبنان و عراق و غیره از دست بدیم چون دیگه پول نداریم که خرج متحدینمون کنیم تا بمب اتمی داشته باشیم. که چی بشه؟ کره شمالی بمب داره. کجا رو گرفته؟الان ایران بدون بمب مطرح تر و قوی تره یا کره شمالی با بمب؟

یا می تونیم بگیم باشه، بمب نمیخوایم ولی تکنولوژی رو داریم و هر وقت بخوایم می سازیم. ولی اقتصادمون رشد میکنه. کسی دیگه به زر زر امثال عربستان و اسراییل گوش نمی کنه. میتونیم بریم تو اتحادیه های مهمی مثل شانگهای. میتونیم با یه زندگی مرفه برای مردممون تبدیل به یه مثال برای کشورهای منطقه بشیم. اونوقت خودشون از ما دنباله روی می کنن.

آمریکا و فرانسه و انگلستان اوضاع و زمان ساخت بمبشون با ما فرق می کنه. اگر الان ایران قدرت زمان هخامنشی رو داشت، می ساختیم کسی هم جرات نمیکرد حرف بزنه. ولی وقتی نیست و زورمون به همه دنیا نمیرسه باید منطقی فکر کنیم و تعضی جاها کوتاه بیایم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Arminkh said:


> برادر من. بمب اتمی در حالت عادی ربطی به مردم نداره . ولی الان دیگه صد سال پیش نیست. ما هم تنها ملت دنیا نیستیم. درست یا غلط، یا به خاطر اینکه بعضی ها نتونستن جلوی دهنشون رو بگیرن، دنیا از ما میترسه. بنابراین میگه نیمگذارم بمب اتم داشته باشی. اگر داشته باشی تحریم میشی یا میام می کوبمت. اینجاست که بمب اتم به مردم ربط پیدا می کنه.
> 
> حالا یا باید انتخاب کنیم که میخوایم به هشتاد میلیون نفر زجر اقتصادی بدیم. منافعمون رو تو سوریه و لبنان و عراق و غیره از دست بدیم چون دیگه پول نداریم که خرج متحدینمون کنیم تا بمب اتمی داشته باشیم. که چی بشه؟ کره شمالی بمب داره. کجا رو گرفته؟الان ایران بدون بمب مطرح تر و قوی تره یا کره شمالی با بمب؟
> 
> یا می تونیم بگیم باشه، بمب نمیخوایم ولی تکنولوژی رو داریم و هر وقت بخوایم می سازیم. ولی اقتصادمون رشد میکنه. کسی دیگه به زر زر امثال عربستان و اسراییل گوش نمی کنه. میتونیم بریم تو اتحادیه های مهمی مثل شانگهای. میتونیم با یه زندگی مرفه برای مردممون تبدیل به یه مثال برای کشورهای منطقه بشیم. اونوقت خودشون از ما دنباله روی می کنن.
> 
> آمریکا و فرانسه و انگلستان اوضاع و زمان ساخت بمبشون با ما فرق می کنه. اگر الان ایران قدرت زمان هخامنشی رو داشت، می ساختیم کسی هم جرات نمیکرد حرف بزنه. ولی وقتی نیست و زورمون به همه دنیا نمیرسه باید منطقی فکر کنیم و تعضی جاها کوتاه بیایم.



عزیز دلم ، این حرف ها بهانه ای بیش نیست ... الآن شما به صورت منطقی یک بازدارندگی برای این اتحاد آذرخش شمال همسایگان جنوبی ما پیدا کن ... 
دو حالت داری : یا 500 میلیارد دلار خرج کن تا بازدارندگی متعارف ایجاد کنی ، یا از راهی که 90 درصد مسیرش رو طی کرده بودیم برگردیم ... 
الآن بیست سال برنامه ریزی نظامی ما از بین رفت ، تا 15 سال دیگه هم نمی تونیم هیچ کار عملی برای پرکردن شکاف نظامی کنیم ( تازه بقیه هم 15 سال صبر نمی کنند که ما بهشون برسیم ) ... 

مگه هند و پاکستان هم بمب اتمی نساختند ، اونها ساختند و تحریم شدند و بعد که دیدن ادامه تحریمشون فایده نداره ، تحریمشون رو لغو کردن ( نه تعلیق ) ولی ما همچنان هنوز هم تحریمیم .... پس فردا هم به بهانه ی جدید ، یک امتیاز به چین و روسیه می دهند و ما رو به خاطر موشک ها هم تحریم می کنند ... 

ما داریم از ترس مردن ، خودکشی می کنیم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> What you are saying is right.
> 
> Japan also learnt it from Europeans: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meiji_period
> 
> One funny thing I have seen here is very much similar to the quote you have mentioned above. In Western universities, you see students from all nationalities. Really amazing. Probably the hardest working of all these students are East Asians. No one else can compete with them in hard work they put in it. There are South Asians, Iranians and other students who work hard too.
> 
> But at the end of the day, it is the Western student himself, while being much more relaxed, and even partying and doing all his fun shitt, who comes and says, listen folks "I have an idea here", "I discovered something last night" or "do you want to see my new invention?". And everyone else is like, not again! Even what little comes out of non-Western students with except to Japanese people, it is almost always achieved under the direction and with help of Western minds.



Thanks a lot dear @Daneshmand and sorry for wasting your time by my dull Qs ... still I have not got the answer ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

Chevil said:


> عزیز دلم ، این حرف ها بهانه ای بیش نیست ... الآن شما به صورت منطقی یک بازدارندگی برای این اتحاد آذرخش شمال همسایگان جنوبی ما پیدا کن ...
> دو حالت داری : یا 500 میلیارد دلار خرج کن تا بازدارندگی متعارف ایجاد کنی ، یا از راهی که 90 درصد مسیرش رو طی کرده بودیم برگردیم ...
> الآن بیست سال برنامه ریزی نظامی ما از بین رفت ، تا 15 سال دیگه هم نمی تونیم هیچ کار عملی برای پرکردن شکاف نظامی کنیم ( تازه بقیه هم 15 سال صبر نمی کنند که ما بهشون برسیم ) ...
> 
> مگه هند و پاکستان هم بمب اتمی نساختند ، اونها ساختند و تحریم شدند و بعد که دیدن ادامه تحریمشون فایده نداره ، تحریمشون رو لغو کردن ( نه تعلیق ) ولی ما همچنان هنوز هم تحریمیم .... پس فردا هم به بهانه ی جدید ، یک امتیاز به چین و روسیه می دهند و ما رو به خاطر موشک ها هم تحریم می کنند ...
> 
> ما داریم از ترس مردن ، خودکشی می کنیم ...


شرایط ما با تمام این کشورها فرق داره. مثال درستی نیست ولی فرض کن یه همسایه داری که هر روز که از در خونه میاد بیرون اول مشتش رو نشونت میده یه سری هم بد و بیراه بهت میگه . بد میره سر کار.

بقیه همسایه ها خبر ندارن که تو شبها یواشکی آشغالات رو میریختی تو خونش و اون برای همین داره اینکارو می کنه. پیش خودشون میگن این بابا روانیه. بعد خبر میاد که همون همسایه عصبانی قراره تفنگ بخره. واکنششون چی میشه؟

حکم کشور ما حکم همون همسایست. بهمون ظلم شده عرضه نداشتیم کاری بکنیم. وسیلش رو هم نداشتیم که درست اطلاع رسانی بکنیم و به دنیا بگیم با ما چیکار کردن. ولی تفرتش رو با خودمون سالها کشوندیم و به همه دنیا نشون دادیم. هند و پاکستان هیچ وقت همچین کاری رو نکردن. بنابراین واکنش دنیا به هند و پاکستان با واکنش دنیا به ایران فرق داره. ضمنا هیچ کدام عضو پروتوکل عدم اشاعه سلاحهای اتمی نیستن ولی ما هستیم.

اولا برای چی باید جنگی بشه؟ دوما از بوش جنگ افروز تر داشتیم؟ چرا به ایران حمله نکرد؟ اون زمان همه چی آماده بود. ایران بدون بمب هم لقمه بزرکتر از دهنه. اگر دوباره تحریم کردن، ایران هم دوباره فعالبت اتمیش رو شروع میکنه. ما که دانشش رو دور نریختیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Chevil said:


> می شه بپرسم بمب اتمی چه دخلی به مردم داره !؟ الآن که بتن ریختیم داخلش وضع مردم بهتر شد !؟
> چرا از واژه ی « مردم » استفاده ی ابزاری می کنید
> 
> ...
> 
> خب ، آمریکا و فرانسه و انگلیس و چین هم بمب اتم دارند ، حالا کجا هستند !؟
> مطمئن باش اگه به خاطر میراث اتمی شوروی نبود ، روسیه ی فعلی خودش به 5 کشور تبدیل شده بود ... شوروی در واقع امپراطوری روسیه بود ، با فروپاشیش ، روسیه هنوز پا برجا بود ولی در مورد ما چی ...


داخلش بتن ریختن در عوض یک مدل مدرترش قرار جایش قرار بگیر. 
شوروی بخاطر این دچار فرو پاشی شد چون وارد یک مسابقه با غرب شد و بجای اینکه به زیر ساختهای خودش برسه سعی کرد 
دقیقا همون چیزی که غرب داره ر کپی کنه .البته کار بجایی رسیده بود از نظر کیفیت که مردم روسیه ترجیه میدادند خمیر دندان 
رومانیایی بخرن تا خمیر دندان روسی .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Chevil said:


> عزیز دلم ، این حرف ها بهانه ای بیش نیست ... الآن شما به صورت منطقی یک بازدارندگی برای این اتحاد آذرخش شمال همسایگان جنوبی ما پیدا کن ...
> دو حالت داری : یا 500 میلیارد دلار خرج کن تا بازدارندگی متعارف ایجاد کنی ، یا از راهی که 90 درصد مسیرش رو طی کرده بودیم برگردیم ...
> الآن بیست سال برنامه ریزی نظامی ما از بین رفت ، تا 15 سال دیگه هم نمی تونیم هیچ کار عملی برای پرکردن شکاف نظامی کنیم ( تازه بقیه هم 15 سال صبر نمی کنند که ما بهشون برسیم ) ...
> 
> مگه هند و پاکستان هم بمب اتمی نساختند ، اونها ساختند و تحریم شدند و بعد که دیدن ادامه تحریمشون فایده نداره ، تحریمشون رو لغو کردن ( نه تعلیق ) ولی ما همچنان هنوز هم تحریمیم .... پس فردا هم به بهانه ی جدید ، یک امتیاز به چین و روسیه می دهند و ما رو به خاطر موشک ها هم تحریم می کنند ...
> 
> ما داریم از ترس مردن ، خودکشی می کنیم ...


این چیزی که شما میگی نه به هند خواهد رسید نه به پاکستان (که البته چه بهتر ) این مسیری که شما ترسیم می کنی تنها و تنها به کره ی شمالی خواهد رسید . کشوری که مردمش از گرسنگی برگ درخت می خورند و همین هفته بزرگترین منبع درامدش یعنی فروش زغال سنگش رو تحریم کردند . .کشوری که نمی تونه برق تامین کنه .کشوری بدون خودروهای شخصی بدون سوخت هواپیمای جت بدون اینترنت و موبایل و کاملا منزوی و در یک کلام
یک زندان بزرگ برای مردمش
اصلا اگر مدل کره شمالی جواب داد نگرانی نداره چندتا کلاهک ازشون خواهیم خرید .
اما کره شمالی و مردمش تنها به یک کلمه نزدیک و نزدیک تر می شن متاسفانه .
" *فنا* "

ایران از اول هم قصد ساخت بمب اتم نداشت . وقتی رهبری گفتند حرامه شما فکر می کنی ایران می خواست بمب اتم بسازه ؟نه عزیز من ایران ان پی تی رو امضا کرده و تموم شد و رفت . ما از اول فقط میخواستیم تکنولوژی رو داشته باشیم .* توانایی* ساخت بمب و نه ساخت بمب .درسته نهایتا 15 سال محدودیت هایی قبول کردیم اما به جاش همه چیزاز این به بعد قانونی هست .پرونده ایران امنیتی نیست و نخواهد بود . بعد از این مدت آزادیم تا میتونیم سانتریفیوژ نصب کینم و فاصله ی گریز هسته ای رو به *یکی دو روز* برسونیم . چیزی که از اول میخواستیم همین بود . ظرفیت گریز هسته ای و نه ساخت بمب
قرن بیست و یک هست .همه کشورها می تونن برن به سمت ساخت بمب و اون موقع دنیا چه شود..قرن بیستم گذشته هر کشوری بخواد مسیر ساخت بمب رو طی کنه در قرن بیست و یک نهایتا به وضعیت کره شمالی میرسه .نه پاکستان نه هند..


==========================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> Thanks a lot dear @Daneshmand and sorry for wasting your time by my dull Qs ... still I have not got the answer ...



You are most welcome and you should keep calling it "The Q" since it is so important.

And I do not have "The Answer" and I am sorry for that. I have only observations and some hypothesis. I do not think anyone has "The A".



Arminkh said:


> @Daneshmand va @haman10 aziz.
> 
> Agha mamnoon. mesle inke bayad beram dar ofghaye doordast gom besham ba in mohasebatam.
> 
> Pas har zanjireye DNA 3 miliard halghe dare?
> 
> har halghe 2 ta amino asid dare va ma kolan 4ta amino asid darim. pas agar tekrar mojaz bashe har halghe mitoone 4x4=16 halat dashte bashe. pas kole tarkibhaye yek zanjireye DNA mishe 16^(3 milliard)? vali ghatan bazi az in tarkibha mardodan doroste?



Let's simplify things for the matter of explaining.

DNA is a double strand data storage system. There are actually two copies of the same data. One is the data itself which is encoded on one strand and the other strand is exact mirror copy of the first strand (this is called complementarity if you want to know).

So if DNA was binary the data would look like this:

Strand one: 011010001010011
Strand two: 100101110101100

As you can see the second strand codes the same data in a mirror image. Both are actually coding the same information.

Another thing to note above is that, with this example our strand is 16 base pairs long. And since the "bits" of our binary DNA here can only be 0 or 1, then our DNA here can code for 2^16 different combinations.

But the real world DNA is not binary and actually has four different bases to play with.

So the human DNA which is 3 billion base pairs long, theoretically can code for 4^3billion different combinations. Which is an extremely large number (the gigantic proportion of this number can only be mathematically "envisioned" as Universe can not represent it directly).

But most of these possible combinations would not be viable life forms or humans. The rudimentary calculation I had done for you in previous post, was under the assumption that we "play" around with only 0.1% of this data set, again itself based on the findings that in conservative studies, 99.9% of human DNA is the same across humans.

So this 0.1% becomes 3 million pairs. And that is what I used for that back-of-envelope calculation reaching the result of 10^1.8million.

This is another extremely large number. To just give a visual representation for you, if we could bring all these "possible" humans to life and place them next to each other, quite tightly, we could fill the volume of many Universes with it. How many Universes? Write one and keep writing 1,800,000 zeroes after it. That is how many universes that are going to be filled completely with these possible humans. If you can write fast (about two zeroes per second), and keep writing 9 hours a day without stopping, it will take you a month to write the number of these universes that will be completely tightly filled with these possible humans. And the Universe is about 14 billion light years across.

And this is not only for humans. Any life organism is the same. The onion that you eat, has five times the number of base pairs in its DNA than humans. And that is not even the largest. DNA of other organisms can be hundred of billions of base pairs long. The amount of information that DNA can code for, is really gigantic and even if we take only a fraction of its fraction as basis for our comparisons, still nothing in the Universe can represent it in its entirety.



haman10 said:


> maybe you're talking about the chimpanzee Vs Human genome ?



Not at all. I was talking about humans. Isn't that amazing?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

Chevil said:


> همه ی اینها از دسته ی نخبه های « بی بخار و سود » هستند ... حالا مثلا برای مملکت چه سودی دارند که بیاند ابزار نظر کنند و نسخه بپیچند !؟
> شما هیچی نیستی و فقط داری به مدرک دانشگاهیت می نازی ، هر وقت یک سودی برای مملکت داشتی ،اونوقت بیا شر و ور بگو عزیز دلم ...
> مطمئن باش تقی به توقی بخوره ، باز امثال من باید جان بر کف برای کشور نقش گوشت دم توپ رو ایفا کنیم و امثال شما خیلی راحت می رید خارج کشور ( همینطور که هستید )
> 
> طرف توی خارج کشور نشسته ، برای اینکه چپ نگاهش نکنند برای ما نسخه می پیچینه ... راحت بگو « من ایرانی نیستم » و خودت رو خلاص کن ، مگه ما بدهکارتون هستیم !؟


Inja meidune jang nist, inja forume, baraye bahs. To na engilisit be endaze kafi khube na aghlo zaribe hushi monasebi dari.pas aberuye ma irani ha ro bishtar az in nabar va to herfe i ke hasti mashghul bash.

To ke enghadr be vaz e mali kharej neshina hesadat mikoni va shab o ruz minali, bejaye cherto pert goftan peye ye loghme noon bash va az in felakati ke tush hasti biron bia.inja chizi girtet nemiad be joz inke vejhe ye badi be ma midi.


----------



## Chevil

kollang said:


> Inja meidune jang nist, inja forume, baraye bahs. To na engilisit be endaze kafi khube na aghlo zaribe hushi monasebi dari.pas aberuye ma irani ha ro bishtar az in nabar va to herfe i ke hasti mashghul bash.
> 
> To ke enghadr be vaz e mali kharej neshina hesadat mikoni va shab o ruz minali, bejaye cherto pert goftan peye ye loghme noon bash va az in felakati ke tush hasti biron bia.inja chizi girtet nemiad be joz inke vejhe ye badi be ma midi.


هر زمان شما به درجه ای از تفکر رسیدی که برای استفاده از فارسی از خط الرسم رسمی اون استفاده کنی اونوقت می شه با شما بحث جدی کرد ( هر چند که چرت و پرت می گید و انتظار بحث جدی برای چرندیاتتون دارید ) ؛ حقیفتا شما مایه ی آبروریزی و ننگ می باشید . 
من حسادت نمی کنم خیلی ساده می گم کسی که خارج از کشور هست ، حق نداره برای ما نسخه بپیچیه ... تمام شد و رفت ...


----------



## kollang

New said:


> You are just clinching to personal insults, and barely nothing more, hence, I believe he is not the one whom should take some considerations into his level of participation and engagement on this very forum.
> First of all, no more damage is doable to you guys image internationally, a personal intuition, hence be relaxed.
> And second, he is just legitimately asking some fair questions about the income of the thousands of billions of dollars in direct and lost opportunity form of cost, from his pocket.
> Try replying him if you got one, and stop your personal insult if you are out of any.



Yeah I see where this is coming from. one weirdo is helping out another weirdo.that makes me laugh. lol 

In his case I am not resorting to personal attacks, I along with other members are mentioning facts about him that he is a freak with a surprising low IQ.yet he questions serpentine who holds a degree from the best university of Iran (Yes Sharif I mean).I had already a lot of conversations with him about aviation and told him how ridicules his opinions sound to someone that really has a clue about aviation.now I am showing him a mirror and he is frustrated to see his own image.

His latest brilliant comment is .... His friend is a soldier in Dezful airbase and he has heard air force ordered one Saeghe for 200 billion Tomans from MOD and they didnt order anymore because of the price! (Maybe afterwards they went for negotiation with Lockheed martin). and when someone questions his stupid "evidence" he get accused for not understanding "human language".this is how this guy is. a complete freak...

He is not a good person to side with in order to bash me. (; and you dont need to write in English when the conversation is in Persian.you wanna embarrass me with that? are you that pathetic? 

Anyway say hi to your imaginary British wife, my butthurt friend.... Boos boos. (;



Chevil said:


> هر زمان شما به درجه ای از تفکر رسیدی که برای استفاده از فارسی از خط الرسم رسمی اون استفاده کنی اونوقت می شه با شما بحث جدی کرد ( هر چند که چرت و پرت می گید و انتظار بحث جدی برای چرندیاتتون دارید ) ؛ حقیفتا شما مایه ی آبروریزی و ننگ می باشید .
> من حسادت نمی کنم خیلی ساده می گم کسی که خارج از کشور هست ، حق نداره برای ما نسخه بپیچیه ... تمام شد و رفت ...


ki gofte to mituni baraye baghiye hagh o hoghugh moshakhas koni?

Rajebe khato alrasm.... Khode khenget dari migi khato alrasm e "rasmi". To to forum e englisi aval englisi neveshtano roayat kon ta char nafar betunan bekhunan chi migi. badesh rajebe farsi neveshtane ma to forume khareji ezhar nazar kon porfosor.


----------



## Arminkh

Chevil said:


> به گزارش دولت بهار به نقل از برخی منابع، نرخ بهره در کشورهای مختلف جهان بدین ترتیب است:
> 
> ۱-نرخ بهره بانکی ایران ٢٤ درصد
> ۲- نرخ بهره بانکی زامبیا ۱۸ درصد
> ٣-نرخ بهره بانکی گینه بیسائو ۱۶ درصد
> ۴-نرخ بهره بانکی سیارلئون ۱۶ درصد
> ۵-نرخ بهره بانکی ارژانتین۱۵.۲۰ درصد
> ۶-نرخ بهره بانکی ونزوئلا ۱۶.۴۳ درصد
> ۷-نرخ بهره بانکی غنا ۱۵ درصد
> ۸-نرخ بهره بانکی یمن ۱۵درصد
> ۹- نرخ بهره بانکی۱۴.۷۹ درصد
> ۱۰-نرخ بهره بانکی جیبوتی ۱۴ درصد
> ۱۱-نرخ بهره بانکی زیمباوه ۱۳.۳۵ درصد
> ۱۲-نرخ بهره بانکی لیبریا ۱۳.۴۲ درصد
> ۱۳-نرخ بهره بانکی مغولستان ۱۳.۲۵ درصد
> ۱۴- نرخ بهره بانکی گامبیا ۱۲ درصد
> ۱۵- نرخ بهره بانکی اوگاندا ۱۲ درصد
> ۱۶- نرخ بهره بانکی ازبکستان ۱۲ درصد
> ۱۷-نرخ بهره بانکی صربستان ۱۱.۲۵ درصد
> ۱۸-نرخ بهره بانکی سودان ۱۱.۲۵ درصد
> ۱۹-نرخ بهره بانکی انگولا۱۰.۲۵ درصد
> ۲۰-نرخ بهره بانکی جیبوتی ۱۰.۶۱ درصد
> ۲۱-نرخ بهره بانکی لسوتو ۱۰.۴ درصد
> ۲۲-نرخ بهره بانکی لبنان ۱۰ درصد
> ۲۳-نرخ بهره بانکی میانمار ۱۰ درصد
> ۲۴-نرخ بهره بانکی انگولا ۱۰ درصد
> ۲۵-نرخ بهره بانکی ارمنستان ۹. ۵ درصد
> ۲۶-نرخ بهره بانکی بوستاوانا ۹.۵ درصد
> ۲۷-نرخ بهره بانکی مصر ۹.۲۵ درصد
> ۲۸-نرخ بهره بانکی ماداگاسکار ۹ درصد
> ۲۹-نرخ بهره بانکی موریتانی ۹ درصد
> ۳۰- نرخ بهره بانکی ماداگاسکار ۹ درصد
> ۳۱-نرخ بهره بانکی پاکستان ۹ درصد
> ۳۲- نرخ بهره بانکی اروگوئه ۹ درصد
> ۳۳- نرخ بهره بانکی ویتنام ۹ درصد
> ۳۴- نرخ بهره بانکی مالتا ۹ درصد
> ۳۵- نرخ بهره بانک هند ۸درصد
> ۳۶-نرخ بهره بانکی نپال ۸ درصد
> ۳۷-نرخ بهره بانکی روسیه ۸ درصد
> ۳۸-نرخ بهره بانکی بنگلادش ۷.۷۵ درصد
> ۳۹- نرخ بهره بانکی بوسنی وهرزگوین۷درصد
> ۴۰-نرخ بهره بانکی برزیل ۷ درصد
> ۴۱- نرخ بهره بانکی هائیتی ۷ درصد
> ۴۲- نرخ بهره بانکی هندوراس۷ درصد
> ۴۳- نرخ بهره بانکی رواندا۷ درصد
> ۴۴- نرخ بهره بانکی سری لانکا۷ درصد
> ۴۵- نرخ بهره بانکی اوکراین۷ درصد
> ۴۶-نرخ بهره بانکی جامائیکا ۶.۲۵ درصد
> ۴۷-نرخ بهره بانکی چین ۶ درصد است
> ۴۸- نرخ بهره بانکی بوتان۶ درصد است
> ۴۹- نرخ بهره بانکی کنگو ۶ درصد است
> ۵۰- نرخ بهره بانکی کراواسی۶ درصد
> ۵۱-نرخ بهره بانکی انونزی ۵.۷۵ درصد
> ۵۲-نرخ بهره بانکی قزاقستان ۵.۵ درصد
> ۵۳-نرخ بهره بانکی ۵.۵ درصد است
> ۵۴-نرخ بهره بانکی افریقای جنوبی ۵ درصد
> ۵۵-نرخ بهره بانکی ترکیه ۵ درصد است
> ۵۶- نرخ بهره بانکی رومانی۵ درصد است
> ۵۷-نرخ بهره بانکی اردن ۵ درصد است
> ۵۸-نرخ بهره بانکی مجارستان ۵ درصد
> ۵۹-نرخ بهره بانکی گواتمالا۵ درصد است
> ۶۰-نرخ بهره بانکی گابن ۵ درصد است
> ۶۱-نرخ بهره بانکی اتیوپی ۵ درصد است
> ۶۲- نرخ بهره بانکی باهاماس ۴.۲۵ درصد
> ۶۳-نرخ بهره بانکی البانی ۴ درصد است
> ۶۴- نرخ بهره بانکی الجزایر ۴ درصد
> ۶۵- نرخ بهره بانکی بورکینافاسو ۴ درصد
> ۶۶- نرخ بهره بانکی کلمبیا ۴ درصد است
> ۶۷- نرخ بهره بانکی ساحل عاج۴ درصد
> ۶۸- نرخ بهره بانکی نیجر۴درصد است
> ۶۹- نرخ بهره بانکی لهستان۴درصد
> ۷۰- نرخ بهره بانکی قطر۴درصد
> ۷۱- نرخ بهره بانکی پرو۴درصد است
> ۷۲- نرخ بهره بانکی توگو۴درصد است
> ۷۳-نرخ بهره بانکی استرالیا ۳ درصد
> ۷۴- نرخ بهره بانکی پاناما۳ درصد
> ۷۵- نرخ بهره بانکی مراکش ۳ درصد
> ۷۶- نرخ بهره بانکی قرقیزستان۳ درصد
> ۷۷- نرخ بهره بانکی فیلیپین۳ درصد است
> ۷۸- نرخ بهره بانکی مالزی ۳ درصد است
> ۷۹- نرخ بهره بانکی مقدونیه۳ درصد است
> ۸۰- نرخ بهره بانکی لیبی ۳ درصد است
> ۸۱- نرخ بهره بانکی افغانستان ۲.۴۳درصد
> ۸۲- نرخ بهره بانکی بحرین ۲.۲۵ درصد
> ۸۳- نرخ بهره بانکی کوبا ۲.۲۵درصد است
> ۸۴- نرخ بهره بانکی کره جنوبی ۲درصد است
> 
> ۸۵- نرخ بهره بانکی عربستان۲درصد است
> ۸۶- نرخ بهره بانکی ترینیداد وتوباگو۲درصد
> ۸۷- نرخ بهره بانکی کامبوج ۱.۱۹درصد است
> ۸۸- نرخ بهره بانکی لیتوانی ۱.۵درصد است
> ۸۹-نرخ بهره بانکی نروژ۱.۵ درصد است
> ۹۰-نرخ بهره بانکی عمان ۱ درصد است
> ۹۱- نرخ بهره بانکی امارات متحده عربی ۱درصد
> 
> ۹۲-نرخ بهره بانکی منطقه یورو ۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۹۳- نرخ بهره بانکی اتریش ۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۴- نرخ بهره بانکی المان ۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۵- نرخ بهره بانکی بلژیک ۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۶- نرخ بهره بانکی قبرس۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۷- نرخ بهره بانکی استونی۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۸- نرخ بهره بانکی ایتالیا ۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۹- نرخ بهره بانکی ایرلند۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۱۰۰- نرخ بهره بانکی لوکزامبورگ۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۱- نرخ بهره بانکی مالت۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۲- نرخ بهره بانکی هلند۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۳- نرخ بهره بانکی پرتغال۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۴- نرخ بهره بانکی اسلواکی ۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۵- نرخ بهره بانکی سوییس صفر درص​
> 
> 
> از وقتی که شما به خودتون اجازه می دید برای بقیه نسخه بپیچیدید و بعدش سعی کنید هرکی هم مخالفتون باشه رو با تهمت و فحش و افترا ساکت کنید ...
> 
> نخبه ی عزیز( ادعاش رو داری ) ، اگه تو می خوای به قوانین انجمن پایبند باشی ، باید همه ش رو به انگلیسی بنویسی ، اونوقت به انگلیسی جوابت رو می دم
> 
> شعور با مدرک دانشگاهی و دانشگاهی که توش درس می خونی یا جایی که توش زندگی می کنی ، ربط نداره ...


نرخ تورم رو هم باید بگذاری کنارش


----------



## Chevil

Arminkh said:


> نرخ تورم رو هم باید بگذاری کنارش



نرخ تورم با سود بانکی یک رابطه ی تنگاتنگ داره ... اگه سود بانکی رو زیاد کنی ، هزینه ی تولید زیاد می شه ، هزینه ی تولید که زیاد بشه ، تورم افزایش پیدا می کنه ...
حالا بگو برای اصلاح اقتصاد ، کدومش رو می تونی راحت تر کنترل کنی !؟


----------



## Arminkh

Chevil said:


> نرخ تورم با سود بانکی یک رابطه ی تنگاتنگ داره ... اگه سود بانکی رو زیاد کنی ، هزینه ی تولید زیاد می شه ، هزینه ی تولید که زیاد بشه ، تورم افزایش پیدا می کنه ...
> حالا بگو برای اصلاح اقتصاد ، کدومش رو می تونی راحت تر کنترل کنی !؟


هزینه تولید زیاد میشه اگر تولید بر اساس وام یا استقراض انجام شه

افزایش نرخ بهره باعث میشه سرمایه های مردم که تو بازار مشغول داد و ستد هستند و تقاضا ایجاد می کنن جمع شه تو بانک. بنابراین تقاضا کاهش پیدا می کنه و نرخ تورم میاد پایین. تو تمام دنیا وقتی اقتصاد می خوابه، نرخ بهره رو میارن پایین که مردم پولشون رو بکشن بیرون و تقاضا بیشتر شه. بعد وقتی بازار داغ میشه و تورم ایجاد میشه می برن بالا که تورم رو کنترل کنن.


----------



## kollang

Chevil said:


> به گزارش دولت بهار به نقل از برخی منابع، نرخ بهره در کشورهای مختلف جهان بدین ترتیب است:
> 
> ۱-نرخ بهره بانکی ایران ٢٤ درصد
> ۲- نرخ بهره بانکی زامبیا ۱۸ درصد
> ٣-نرخ بهره بانکی گینه بیسائو ۱۶ درصد
> ۴-نرخ بهره بانکی سیارلئون ۱۶ درصد
> ۵-نرخ بهره بانکی ارژانتین۱۵.۲۰ درصد
> ۶-نرخ بهره بانکی ونزوئلا ۱۶.۴۳ درصد
> ۷-نرخ بهره بانکی غنا ۱۵ درصد
> ۸-نرخ بهره بانکی یمن ۱۵درصد
> ۹- نرخ بهره بانکی۱۴.۷۹ درصد
> ۱۰-نرخ بهره بانکی جیبوتی ۱۴ درصد
> ۱۱-نرخ بهره بانکی زیمباوه ۱۳.۳۵ درصد
> ۱۲-نرخ بهره بانکی لیبریا ۱۳.۴۲ درصد
> ۱۳-نرخ بهره بانکی مغولستان ۱۳.۲۵ درصد
> ۱۴- نرخ بهره بانکی گامبیا ۱۲ درصد
> ۱۵- نرخ بهره بانکی اوگاندا ۱۲ درصد
> ۱۶- نرخ بهره بانکی ازبکستان ۱۲ درصد
> ۱۷-نرخ بهره بانکی صربستان ۱۱.۲۵ درصد
> ۱۸-نرخ بهره بانکی سودان ۱۱.۲۵ درصد
> ۱۹-نرخ بهره بانکی انگولا۱۰.۲۵ درصد
> ۲۰-نرخ بهره بانکی جیبوتی ۱۰.۶۱ درصد
> ۲۱-نرخ بهره بانکی لسوتو ۱۰.۴ درصد
> ۲۲-نرخ بهره بانکی لبنان ۱۰ درصد
> ۲۳-نرخ بهره بانکی میانمار ۱۰ درصد
> ۲۴-نرخ بهره بانکی انگولا ۱۰ درصد
> ۲۵-نرخ بهره بانکی ارمنستان ۹. ۵ درصد
> ۲۶-نرخ بهره بانکی بوستاوانا ۹.۵ درصد
> ۲۷-نرخ بهره بانکی مصر ۹.۲۵ درصد
> ۲۸-نرخ بهره بانکی ماداگاسکار ۹ درصد
> ۲۹-نرخ بهره بانکی موریتانی ۹ درصد
> ۳۰- نرخ بهره بانکی ماداگاسکار ۹ درصد
> ۳۱-نرخ بهره بانکی پاکستان ۹ درصد
> ۳۲- نرخ بهره بانکی اروگوئه ۹ درصد
> ۳۳- نرخ بهره بانکی ویتنام ۹ درصد
> ۳۴- نرخ بهره بانکی مالتا ۹ درصد
> ۳۵- نرخ بهره بانک هند ۸درصد
> ۳۶-نرخ بهره بانکی نپال ۸ درصد
> ۳۷-نرخ بهره بانکی روسیه ۸ درصد
> ۳۸-نرخ بهره بانکی بنگلادش ۷.۷۵ درصد
> ۳۹- نرخ بهره بانکی بوسنی وهرزگوین۷درصد
> ۴۰-نرخ بهره بانکی برزیل ۷ درصد
> ۴۱- نرخ بهره بانکی هائیتی ۷ درصد
> ۴۲- نرخ بهره بانکی هندوراس۷ درصد
> ۴۳- نرخ بهره بانکی رواندا۷ درصد
> ۴۴- نرخ بهره بانکی سری لانکا۷ درصد
> ۴۵- نرخ بهره بانکی اوکراین۷ درصد
> ۴۶-نرخ بهره بانکی جامائیکا ۶.۲۵ درصد
> ۴۷-نرخ بهره بانکی چین ۶ درصد است
> ۴۸- نرخ بهره بانکی بوتان۶ درصد است
> ۴۹- نرخ بهره بانکی کنگو ۶ درصد است
> ۵۰- نرخ بهره بانکی کراواسی۶ درصد
> ۵۱-نرخ بهره بانکی انونزی ۵.۷۵ درصد
> ۵۲-نرخ بهره بانکی قزاقستان ۵.۵ درصد
> ۵۳-نرخ بهره بانکی ۵.۵ درصد است
> ۵۴-نرخ بهره بانکی افریقای جنوبی ۵ درصد
> ۵۵-نرخ بهره بانکی ترکیه ۵ درصد است
> ۵۶- نرخ بهره بانکی رومانی۵ درصد است
> ۵۷-نرخ بهره بانکی اردن ۵ درصد است
> ۵۸-نرخ بهره بانکی مجارستان ۵ درصد
> ۵۹-نرخ بهره بانکی گواتمالا۵ درصد است
> ۶۰-نرخ بهره بانکی گابن ۵ درصد است
> ۶۱-نرخ بهره بانکی اتیوپی ۵ درصد است
> ۶۲- نرخ بهره بانکی باهاماس ۴.۲۵ درصد
> ۶۳-نرخ بهره بانکی البانی ۴ درصد است
> ۶۴- نرخ بهره بانکی الجزایر ۴ درصد
> ۶۵- نرخ بهره بانکی بورکینافاسو ۴ درصد
> ۶۶- نرخ بهره بانکی کلمبیا ۴ درصد است
> ۶۷- نرخ بهره بانکی ساحل عاج۴ درصد
> ۶۸- نرخ بهره بانکی نیجر۴درصد است
> ۶۹- نرخ بهره بانکی لهستان۴درصد
> ۷۰- نرخ بهره بانکی قطر۴درصد
> ۷۱- نرخ بهره بانکی پرو۴درصد است
> ۷۲- نرخ بهره بانکی توگو۴درصد است
> ۷۳-نرخ بهره بانکی استرالیا ۳ درصد
> ۷۴- نرخ بهره بانکی پاناما۳ درصد
> ۷۵- نرخ بهره بانکی مراکش ۳ درصد
> ۷۶- نرخ بهره بانکی قرقیزستان۳ درصد
> ۷۷- نرخ بهره بانکی فیلیپین۳ درصد است
> ۷۸- نرخ بهره بانکی مالزی ۳ درصد است
> ۷۹- نرخ بهره بانکی مقدونیه۳ درصد است
> ۸۰- نرخ بهره بانکی لیبی ۳ درصد است
> ۸۱- نرخ بهره بانکی افغانستان ۲.۴۳درصد
> ۸۲- نرخ بهره بانکی بحرین ۲.۲۵ درصد
> ۸۳- نرخ بهره بانکی کوبا ۲.۲۵درصد است
> ۸۴- نرخ بهره بانکی کره جنوبی ۲درصد است
> 
> ۸۵- نرخ بهره بانکی عربستان۲درصد است
> ۸۶- نرخ بهره بانکی ترینیداد وتوباگو۲درصد
> ۸۷- نرخ بهره بانکی کامبوج ۱.۱۹درصد است
> ۸۸- نرخ بهره بانکی لیتوانی ۱.۵درصد است
> ۸۹-نرخ بهره بانکی نروژ۱.۵ درصد است
> ۹۰-نرخ بهره بانکی عمان ۱ درصد است
> ۹۱- نرخ بهره بانکی امارات متحده عربی ۱درصد
> 
> ۹۲-نرخ بهره بانکی منطقه یورو ۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۹۳- نرخ بهره بانکی اتریش ۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۴- نرخ بهره بانکی المان ۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۵- نرخ بهره بانکی بلژیک ۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۶- نرخ بهره بانکی قبرس۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۷- نرخ بهره بانکی استونی۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۸- نرخ بهره بانکی ایتالیا ۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۹۹- نرخ بهره بانکی ایرلند۷۵ صدم درصد است
> ۱۰۰- نرخ بهره بانکی لوکزامبورگ۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۱- نرخ بهره بانکی مالت۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۲- نرخ بهره بانکی هلند۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۳- نرخ بهره بانکی پرتغال۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۴- نرخ بهره بانکی اسلواکی ۷۵ صدم درصد
> ۱۰۵- نرخ بهره بانکی سوییس صفر درص​
> 
> 
> از وقتی که شما به خودتون اجازه می دید برای بقیه نسخه بپیچیدید و بعدش سعی کنید هرکی هم مخالفتون باشه رو با تهمت و فحش و افترا ساکت کنید ...
> 
> نخبه ی عزیز( ادعاش رو داری ) ، اگه تو می خوای به قوانین انجمن پایبند باشی ، باید همه ش رو به انگلیسی بنویسی ، اونوقت به انگلیسی جوابت رو می دم
> 
> شعور با مدرک دانشگاهی و دانشگاهی که توش درس می خونی یا جایی که توش زندگی می کنی ، ربط نداره ...


Baraye to sokut ye elzam nist, ye gozinas.behtare azash estefade koni chon har chi bishtar harf mizani bishtar suti midi. Farsi neveshtan to in thread moshkeli nadare.

inja hame azadan ke nazar bedan. Hata to azadi. Man moshkeli nadaram.vali bedun manam azadam darbareye comentaye mozheket nazar bedam. doroste?


----------



## Chevil

kollang said:


> Baraye to sokut ye elzam nist, ye gozinas.behtare azash estefade koni chon har chi bishtar harf mizani bishtar suti midi. Farsi neveshtan to in thread moshkeli nadare.
> 
> inja hame azadan ke nazar bedan. Hata to azadi. Man moshkeli nadaram.vali bedun manam azadam darbareye comentaye mozheket nazar bedam. doroste?



منم آزادم جواب چرندیات تو و همفکراهای تو رو بدم ، افتاد !!



Arminkh said:


> هزینه تولید زیاد میشه اگر تولید بر اساس وام یا استقراض انجام شه
> 
> افزایش نرخ بهره باعث میشه سرمایه های مردم که تو بازار مشغول داد و ستد هستند و تقاضا ایجاد می کنن جمع شه تو بانک. بنابراین تقاضا کاهش پیدا می کنه و نرخ تورم میاد پایین. تو تمام دنیا وقتی اقتصاد می خوابه، نرخ بهره رو میارن پایین که مردم پولشون رو بکشن بیرون و تقاضا بیشتر شه. بعد وقتی بازار داغ میشه و تورم ایجاد میشه می برن بالا که تورم رو کنترل کنن.



عزیز دلم ، برای کنترل نقدینگی مردم و سوق سرمایه به دلالی گری راه های بسیار بهتری هست ولی چون مسئولین ما .... هستند و از شفافیت و اقتصاد شفاف به دلایل روشنی هراس دارند ، میاند از این حربه استفاده می کنند که بدترین کار ممکن در اقتصاد هست ( و ساده ترینش ) 

در ضمن ، دولت داره به صورت مصنوعی تورم رو کنترل می کنه که منجر به رکود شده ، دیر یا زود مجبوره برای رونق اقتصادی سیاست های انقباضی رو در پیش بگیره ( البته دلش می خواد بعد از انتخابات این کار رو کنه ) اونوقت شما با تورم های 80 تا 90 درصد مواجهه می شی ...
ادامه ی این سیاست های انبساطی باعث افزایش بیکاری می شه که یک نسل از مردم ایران رو نابود میکنه و فجایع اجتماعی وا منیتی بالایی به بار میاره ولی پیرمردهای این دولت به فکر چنین چیزهایی نیستند ...


----------



## Arminkh

Chevil said:


> منم آزادم جواب چرندیات تو و همفکراهای تو رو بدم ، افتاد !!
> 
> 
> 
> عزیز دلم ، برای کنترل نقدینگی مردم و سوق سرمایه به دلالی گری راه های بسیار بهتری هست ولی چون مسئولین ما .... هستند و از شفافیت و اقتصاد شفاف به دلایل روشنی هراس دارند ، میاند از این حربه استفاده می کنند که بدترین کار ممکن در اقتصاد هست ( و ساده ترینش )
> 
> در ضمن ، دولت داره به صورت مصنوعی تورم رو کنترل می کنه که منجر به رکود شده ، دیر یا زود مجبوره برای رونق اقتصادی سیاست های انقباضی رو در پیش بگیره ( البته دلش می خواد بعد از انتخابات این کار رو کنه ) اونوقت شما با تورم های 80 تا 90 درصد مواجهه می شی ...
> ادامه ی این سیاست های انبساطی باعث افزایش بیکاری می شه که یک نسل از مردم ایران رو نابود میکنه و فجایع اجتماعی وا منیتی بالایی به بار میاره ولی پیرمردهای این دولت به فکر چنین چیزهایی نیستند ...


ببین اگر میخوای منفی باشی و همه چیز رو منفی ببینی به خودت مربوطه.

ولی اقتصاد یه علمه. با اون نمی تونی بحث کنی. سرمایه همیشه به سمتی میره که سود بیشتر داشته باشه. اگر دلالی بیشتر سود میده میره اونور. اگر بانک بیشتر سود میده میره اونور.

اگر دولت نخواد به طور مستقیم توی بازار اعمال نفوذ کنه، فقط دو تا ابزار برای کنترل بازار داره نه تو ایران تو همه دنیا: نرخ بهره و مالیات. بنابراین استفاده از نرخ بهره برای منترل تورم بدترین کار نیست، یکی از تنها دو راه ممکنه. همه دنیا هم این کار رو می کنن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Arminkh said:


> To all dear Iranian philosophers in this forum. This is a nice depiction of all the humans that have ever lived.
> 
> Brings me to two questions:
> 
> Knowing this, is there anyone in this world who still believes in "tanasokh"? Then there should be a long line for people to wait to get back to the living world.
> 
> The other question which is more mathematical, how many different combinations of humans DNA is there? I may be mistaken but I think once I calculated it to be around 6 billion different combinations. If that's true does it mean there are one billion of people who are natural clones of other who are living today? Have we ever witnessed any natural clones? Is that what has caused humanity to believe in tanasokh?
> 
> Thanks!


I did some calcumutations based off of the average Female Egg Reserve. 

You start off with ~ 300,000 eggs per female, during a menstrual cycle (~28 days) 10 - 11 eggs are lost and over 30 year period starting from from age 12-15 I overestimated a total loss of 5,000 eggs. This leaves 296,000 total eggs.

From this research paper on Mutations only about 30% of the mutations will be neutral or beneficial. So 30% of 296,000 which leaves 88,800 eggs. for each year I then divided 88,800 by 30 to get 2,960 eggs.

The Population Net Growth for 2001 was 77,000,000. Divide that in half and then multiply 38,500,000 by 2,960 and you get the maximum human population of 2016 of.....

113,960,000,000





It is highly unlikely we will ever reach natural clones at this rate, the MHP exponentially grows with each new generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Arminkh said:


> ببین اگر میخوای منفی باشی و همه چیز رو منفی ببینی به خودت مربوطه.
> 
> ولی اقتصاد یه علمه. با اون نمی تونی بحث کنی. سرمایه همیشه به سمتی میره که سود بیشتر داشته باشه. اگر دلالی بیشتر سود میده میره اونور. اگر بانک بیشتر سود میده میره اونور.
> 
> اگر دولت نخواد به طور مستقیم توی بازار اعمال نفوذ کنه، فقط دو تا ابزار برای کنترل بازار داره نه تو ایران تو همه دنیا: نرخ بهره و مالیات. بنابراین استفاده از نرخ بهره برای منترل تورم بدترین کار نیست، یکی از تنها دو راه ممکنه. همه دنیا هم این کار رو می کنن.



اولا از نظر من سرمایه همیشه به بی خطر ترین مکان سوددهی می ره نه پر سودترینش ... پس این نظریه ی اقتصادی شما رو قبول ندارم ...

بر فرض مثال که شما درست بگید و فقط دو راه وجود داشته باشه ، چرا دولت بیاد مردم عادی رو با بالا بردن بهره ی بانکی ( در نتیجه سود تسهیلیات بانکی ) تنبیه کنه !؟ چرا نیاد به نفع اکثریت مردم بر روی معماملات و دلالی گری مالیات وضع نکنه !؟

پس توی این دو گزینه ، باز هم بالابردن نرخ سود بانکی و تسهیلات بانکی بدترین کار ممکن هست !!

البته همه می دانند که در اقتصاد ما هرکسی که درآمدش کمتر باشه ، بیشتر مالیات می دهد .


----------



## Arminkh

Chevil said:


> اولا از نظر من سرمایه همیشه به بی خطر ترین مکان سوددهی می ره نه پر سودترینش ... پس این نظریه ی اقتصادی شما رو قبول ندارم ...
> 
> بر فرض مثال که شما درست بگید و فقط دو راه وجود داشته باشه ، چرا دولت بیاد مردم عادی رو با بالا بردن بهره ی بانکی ( در نتیجه سود تسهیلیات بانکی ) تنبیه کنه !؟ چرا نیاد به نفع اکثریت مردم بر روی معماملات و دلالی گری مالیات وضع نکنه !؟
> 
> پس توی این دو گزینه ، باز هم بالابردن نرخ سود بانکی و تسهیلات بانکی بدترین کار ممکن هست !!
> 
> البته همه می دانند که در اقتصاد ما هرکسی که درآمدش کمتر باشه ، بیشتر مالیات می دهد .


برای اینکه برعکس اون چیزی که فکی می کنی افزایش مالیات مستقیما باعث تورم میشه.یکی از دلالیا تو ایران بازار مسکنه دیگه درسته؟ فرض کن دولت بیاد روش مالیات آنچنانی وضع کنه. چی میشه؟ فکر می کنی دلالا میگن آخ! دیگه این بازار صرف نمی کنه؟ نخیر مالیات رو میکشن رو قیمت ملکشون اونوقت تو باید پول مالیات اونا رو هم بدی.

اگر به این مطالب علاقه مندی این کتاب کتاب خیلی خوبیه:

Economics by David Begg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

م


Arminkh said:


> برای اینکه برعکس اون چیزی که فکی می کنی افزایش مالیات مستقیما باعث تورم میشه.یکی از دلالیا تو ایران بازار مسکنه دیگه درسته؟ فرض کن دولت بیاد روش مالیات آنچنانی وضع کنه. چی میشه؟ فکر می کنی دلالا میگن آخ! دیگه این بازار صرف نمی کنه؟ نخیر مالیات رو میکشن رو قیمت ملکشون اونوقت تو باید پول مالیات اونا رو هم بدی.
> 
> اگر به این مطالب علاقه مندی این کتاب کتاب خیلی خوبیه:
> 
> Economics by David Begg


مالیات باید از درآمد خالص فرد گرفته بشه نه از خریدار‌... اگه مالیات به صورت پلکانی افزایش کنه ، اونوقت دلال بعد از دوبار دیگه نمی تونه روی قیمت بکشه ( چوندیگه رقابتی نیست ) ...

در ضمن می شه همزمان با کاهش و یا افزایش ندادن مالیات بخش های تولیدی و دادن تسهیلات مناسب پولها رو به بخش های مفید برد ....


----------



## Arminkh

Chevil said:


> م
> 
> مالیات باید از درآمد خالص فرد گرفته بشه نه از خریدار‌... اگه مالیات به صورت پلکانی افزایش کنه ، اونوقت دلال بعد از دوبار دیگه نمی تونه روی قیمت بکشه ( چوندیگه رقابتی نیست ) ...
> 
> در ضمن می شه همزمان با کاهش و یا افزایش ندادن مالیات بخش های تولیدی و دادن تسهیلات مناسب پولها رو به بخش های مفید برد ....


گفتم. باید حداقل دو ترم اقتصادی بخونی تا بفهمی که چیزایی که میگی شاید رو کاغذ جواب بده ولی در عمل جواب نمیده. . بعضی از کالاها نیازهای اساسی هستن و با اقزایش قیمتشون تقاضاشون کاهش پیدا نمی کنه. مثلا بنزین. افزایش قیمتش باعث کاهش مصرف نشد تورم ایجاد کرد.بنا براین میتونی بنزین رو به هر قیمتی که دوست داری بفروشی، بالاخریه یکی می خره. مسکن هم همینطوره.وقتی همه قیمت رو به خاطر مالیات ببرن بالا روند ادامه پیدا می کنه. ضمنا همیشه میش سند سازی کرد و هزینه ساخت رو بالاتر از اونی که هست نشون داد. بنابراین دلال سودش رو می کنه. فقط هزینه برای مصرف کننده افزایش پیدا می کنه.

بله اون شدنیه. ولی بعضی وقتا دادن تسهیلات مناسب باعث رانت میشه. تورم سال 86 تو مسکن یادته؟ علتش اینه که دولت وامهای بدون پشتوانه به مردم برای تولید داد، اونها هم عوض خرج کردنش برای تولید آوردن جایی که سود بیشتر داشت: مسکن.

زمان جنگ، خیلیا با گرفتن دلار دولتی هفت تومان به بهانه تولید و خرید مواد اولیه آوردن تو بازار 70 تومان فروختن و پولدار شدن. دومرتبه سرمایه رفت جایی که بیشتر سود میده.

در کل اقتصاد به این سادگی ها که تو فکی می کنی نیست. 

منم اونقدر سواد ندارم که بخوام بگم کدام راه درسته ولی اینقدر می دونم که تشخیص بدم چه کاری رو نباید انجام داد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

@haman10 what is it?
http://sinaclon.com/pe/product


----------



## Chevil

*در غوغای سرگرمی‌های سیاسی دولت نقدینگی هزار هزار میلیارد تومان شد(خبر ویژه) *


----------



## scythian500

Chevil said:


> م
> 
> مالیات باید از درآمد خالص فرد گرفته بشه نه از خریدار‌... اگه مالیات به صورت پلکانی افزایش کنه ، اونوقت دلال بعد از دوبار دیگه نمی تونه روی قیمت بکشه ( چوندیگه رقابتی نیست ) ...
> 
> در ضمن می شه همزمان با کاهش و یا افزایش ندادن مالیات بخش های تولیدی و دادن تسهیلات مناسب پولها رو به بخش های مفید برد ....


دوستان این بحثی که کی گنید اصلا کارشناسی و دقیق نیست... اقتصاد از کلافهای سردرگمی هست که در ایران تبدیل به هزار تو میشه...


----------



## VEVAK

scythian500 said:


> دوستان این بحثی که کی گنید اصلا کارشناسی و دقیق نیست... اقتصاد از کلافهای سردرگمی هست که در ایران تبدیل به هزار تو میشه...



Hezhearta moshkel darrem baba!

1.Iran naghs dar modereateh! 

2.Nabood reghabateh vaghehee ba donya dar sakht kalaha daleeleh asleesham dolateh!
vagti regabat neest maloomeh Iran Khodro pool kharj sakht otomobil peeshrafteh nemekoneh

3.Nabood nezarat dorost dar dodaneh vom ha kallan! 

4.Parti bozi! Parti doshteh bosh namayandehgee o vameet be jooreh

5.Rosari ba to sarri o ghavaneeneh aghab oftadeh! Toorkiah soli 20 million tourist doreh va Iran faghat 2 million aksareshoon am bi pool. 
1.Kodoom adameh agheli meyad zan o bachashoono bebaran to keshvari keh ba zoor rosari to sar mardom mekonan? 
2.Key meyad bereh keshvari keh lab daryaha zan ha nemetonan azad boshan.
Iran ham koh dareh, darya dorah, dasht o sahra o asareh bostoni doreh, ghaza e aali doreh VALI key hazereh bereh bereh bara gardesh jaii keh bet megarn ean lebos o bepoosh, ba zan ha harf nazan , lab darya naro agheh meri ba rosari o chador boro, ean mosigi ro goosh nakon,....

Bia

International tourist arrivals grew by 4.3 % in 2014 to 1.133 billion
In 2014, international tourism generated US$ 1.5 trillion in export earnings
UNWTO forecasts a growth in international tourist arrivals of between 3% and 4% in 2015

Tourism is the worlds 2nd biggest industry and with oil at under $40 it will likely be the worlds biggest industry!

Naft ke shod $40! 
As gardesh gari am ke be moon cheezi nemereseh! 
Masheen am keh balad neesteem besazeem! 
Pooshak am keh beshtar zan ha toosh kharj mekonan faghat chadoor dorost baladeem bebafeem! 
Mashroobam k hag nadareem besazeem (US sold $200 Billion in Alcoholic beverages in 2014 that's almost half of Iran's GDP(nominal))


----------



## scythian500

VEVAK said:


> Hezhearta moshkel darrem baba!
> 
> 1.Iran naghs dar modereateh!
> 
> 2.Nabood reghabateh vaghehee ba donya dar sakht kalaha daleeleh asleesham dolateh!
> vagti regabat neest maloomeh Iran Khodro pool kharj sakht otomobil peeshrafteh nemekoneh
> 
> 3.Nabood nezarat dorost dar dodaneh vom ha kallan!
> 
> 4.Parti bozi! Parti doshteh bosh namayandehgee o vameet be jooreh
> 
> 5.Rosari ba to sarri o ghavaneeneh aghab oftadeh! Toorkiah soli 20 million tourist doreh va Iran faghat 2 million aksareshoon am bi pool.
> 1.Kodoom adameh agheli meyad zan o bachashoono bebaran to keshvari keh ba zoor rosari to sar mardom mekonan?
> 2.Key meyad bereh keshvari keh lab daryaha zan ha nemetonan azad boshan.
> Iran ham koh dareh, darya dorah, dasht o sahra o asareh bostoni doreh, ghaza e aali doreh VALI key hazereh bereh bereh bara gardesh jaii keh bet megarn ean lebos o bepoosh, ba zan ha harf nazan , lab darya naro agheh meri ba rosari o chador boro, ean mosigi ro goosh nakon,....
> 
> Bia
> 
> International tourist arrivals grew by 4.3 % in 2014 to 1.133 billion
> In 2014, international tourism generated US$ 1.5 trillion in export earnings
> UNWTO forecasts a growth in international tourist arrivals of between 3% and 4% in 2015
> 
> Tourism is the worlds 2nd biggest industry and with oil at under $40 it will likely be the worlds biggest industry!
> 
> Naft ke shod $40!
> As gardesh gari am ke be moon cheezi nemereseh!
> Masheen am keh balad neesteem besazeem!
> Pooshak am keh beshtar zan ha toosh kharj mekonan faghat chadoor dorost baladeem bebafeem!
> Mashroobam k hag nadareem besazeem (US sold $200 Billion in Alcoholic beverages in 2014 that's almost half of Iran's GDP(nominal))


How about you , our Afghan brother, go build your own shitthole and let Iranians decide for Iran?
From your posts it is clear that you don't know a damn thing about Iranian affairs...be it science, tech, politics, and obviously economy...

I appreciate your efforts to reveal the true Iran..specially with that funny thread you posted about how Saeghe fighters are just F-5s..going into a building as F-5 and coming off the other end as Saeghe-2... The only problem here is that Saeghe is %15 bigger than F-5 in size!! oops.. and all F-5s parts and fuselage is out of use because of their age...

From the level of activity of yours on PDF, I suggest you brother to go revive the Afghan section!


----------



## kollang

scythian500 said:


> How about you , our Afghan brother, go build your own shitthole and let Iranians decide for Iran?
> From your posts it is clear that you don't know a damn thing about Iranian affairs...be it science, tech, politics, and obviously economy...
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to reveal the true Iran..specially with that funny thread you posted about how Saeghe fighters are just F-5s..going into a building as F-5 and coming off the other end as Saeghe-2... The only problem here is that Saeghe is %15 bigger than F-5 in size!! oops.. and all F-5s parts and fuselage is out of use because of their age...
> 
> From the level of activity of yours on PDF, I suggest you brother to go revive the Afghan section!


Bro, I am sorry but Saeghe is no different in size.15 % thing is a lie which was rumored by some fan boys.

I have been to IRIAF exhibition, you can ask @haman10 about it.my telegram avatar is still from that day .lol
I asked a lot of questions and their answers were too disappointing.F-5/Saeghe ground crew told me that Saeghe is no diiferent in size and fuselage.he even hardly laughed at my question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

What is your guys favorite tea.....and what your opinion about tea name..... Do Ghazal ?


----------



## Chevil

Iran can't connect to SWIFT because American companies are not allowed to sell their Software to Iran ... so basically Iran is still sanctioned in this field while officially we are not ....

Americasn really tricked our DIPLOMATS very well ...


----------



## mohsen

برجام دو آمریکایی و تحریم پولشویی ایرانی/
*طراحی برای عضویت بانک های ایرانی در سازمان جهانی ضد پولشویی و ارتباط آن با تروریستی نامیدن حزب الله لبنان / برنامه امریکایی - عربی برای ایجاد محدودیت در کمک به مقاومت توسط ایران کلید خورده است؟!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> برجام دو آمریکایی و تحریم پولشویی ایرانی/
> *طراحی برای عضویت بانک های ایرانی در سازمان جهانی ضد پولشویی و ارتباط آن با تروریستی نامیدن حزب الله لبنان / برنامه امریکایی - عربی برای ایجاد محدودیت در کمک به مقاومت توسط ایران کلید خورده است؟!*


من خبر نداشتم ما از نظام بانکی برای کمک به حزب الله استفاده میکنیم .



HAIDER said:


> What is your guys favorite tea.....and what your opinion about tea name..... Do Ghazal ?


well my favorite tea is no tea . I simply rather not to drink tea


----------



## HAIDER

JEskandari said:


> من خبر نداشتم ما از نظام بانکی برای کمک به حزب الله استفاده میکنیم .
> 
> well my favorite tea is no tea . I simply rather not to drink tea


lol...then you are not Iranian....I am addicted to tea and do research....


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> من خبر نداشتم ما از نظام بانکی برای کمک به حزب الله استفاده میکنیم .


خوب مهم هم نبوده و نخواهد بود که شما خبر نداشتین، همینقدر که عمو اوباما بدونه کفایت میکنه


> به گزارش رجانیوز، کاترین بائور در اندیشکده واشنگتن نوشت: در دوره پسا برجام هم بانکهای خارجی با ایران کار نمی کنند. علت این است که ایران همچنان تحت تحریمهای پولشویی آمریکا قرار دارد و اخیرا از نظر سازمان بین المللی اف ای تی اف در کنار کره شمالی به عنوان کشورهای دارای ریسک بالای پولشویی و تامین مالی تروریسم قرار گرفته است.


----------



## rahi2357

بابک زنجانی به اعدام محکوم شد - خبرگزاری مهر | اخبار ایران و جهان | Mehr News Agency


----------



## VEVAK

scythian500 said:


> How about you , our Afghan brother, go build your own shitthole and let Iranians decide for Iran?
> From your posts it is clear that you don't know a damn thing about Iranian affairs...be it science, tech, politics, and obviously economy...
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to reveal the true Iran..specially with that funny thread you posted about how Saeghe fighters are just F-5s..going into a building as F-5 and coming off the other end as Saeghe-2... The only problem here is that Saeghe is %15 bigger than F-5 in size!! oops.. and all F-5s parts and fuselage is out of use because of their age...
> 
> From the level of activity of yours on PDF, I suggest you brother to go revive the Afghan section!



LOL! 

1st off Jad or abadet Afghani e!

GET OVER YOURSELF and get out that little delusional bubble you live in! Saegheh is not 15% bigger! and the prof is right there on Google earth for everyone to see! 

F-5E length is 47 ft 4¾ in + 15% (~7 ft) = ~55 ft

Saegheh is not 55 ft long it's exactly the same length hell even the Saegheh-2 that's based off the F-5F is not 55 ft long!

You think just because you or some other ill informed person comes out and says the aircraft is bigger everyone is going to believe it? LOL!

proving that the Saegheh is not 15% bigger is as easy as pie 









scythian500 said:


> How about you , our Afghan brother, go build your own shitthole and let Iranians decide for Iran?
> From your posts it is clear that you don't know a damn thing about Iranian affairs...be it science, tech, politics, and obviously economy...
> 
> I appreciate your efforts to reveal the true Iran..specially with that funny thread you posted about how Saeghe fighters are just F-5s..going into a building as F-5 and coming off the other end as Saeghe-2... The only problem here is that Saeghe is %15 bigger than F-5 in size!! oops.. and all F-5s parts and fuselage is out of use because of their age...
> 
> From the level of activity of yours on PDF, I suggest you brother to go revive the Afghan section!



I gave you the date and the location feel free to go to google earth and see for yourself! 

Thanks to technology ppl can't just get away with delusional lies! 

You truly don't know nothing! 

You know nothing of Iran's economy!

You know nothing of Iran's military! 

LOL! bad be man megi afghani LOL! boro jamesh koon! 

Marg bar rosari ba to sarri!!!!


----------



## Madali

rahi2357 said:


> بابک زنجانی به اعدام محکوم شد - خبرگزاری مهر | اخبار ایران و جهان | Mehr News Agency



Delam barash misuzeh, bichare. Hamine keh tu keshvaremun hame trilliarderha bah yek Samand hame ja Miran. Bayad tu chesh nabashi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Madali said:


> Delam barash misuzeh, bichare. Hamine keh tu keshvaremun hame trilliarderha bah yek Samand hame ja Miran. Bayad tu chesh nabashi.



His crime was that he didn't give *** share ... although I hope they behead him


----------



## scythian500

پشت پرده حمایت عربستان از سودان فاش شد +سند








Chevil said:


> Iran can't connect to SWIFT because American companies are not allowed to sell their Software to Iran ... so basically Iran is still sanctioned in this field while officially we are not ....
> 
> Americasn really tricked our DIPLOMATS very well ...


Is Swift even American and do u think it is a software?


----------



## scythian500

kollang said:


> Bro, I am sorry but Saeghe is no different in size.15 % thing is a lie which was rumored by some fan boys.
> 
> I have been to IRIAF exhibition, you can ask @haman10 about it.my telegram avatar is still from that day .lol
> I asked a lot of questions and their answers were too disappointing.F-5/Saeghe ground crew told me that Saeghe is no diiferent in size and fuselage.he even hardly laughed at my question.


You may be right and th %15 is wrong but it is funny to say you enter F-5s from one door and you have Saeghe in the other end! What about the old everything (fuselage, wires, avionics, etc,,,) then are not fly-worthy anymore and obviously can not be installed on other airplane because they are old and out of use... 

The saeghe is not a new fighter by standard terms... It is a heavy upgrade of F-5s... It has a new radar, a new engine, new avionics, new weapons, and modified fuselage... 

These Seaghes, Azarakhshs, Shafagh, at are all technology demonstrators to pullish Iranian aviation engineers' capabilities... No, commander in air force is dumb to take these as the back bone of their air force and sleep well at night... These are simply practice... an exercise to gain know-how... and it certainly helped a lot...


----------



## Daneshmand

The love: Connecting People Through News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> خوب مهم هم نبوده و نخواهد بود که شما خبر نداشتین، همینقدر که عمو اوباما بدونه کفایت میکنه


خوب خوبه از این به بعد هر کی گفت ایران توی سه سال گذشته تحت تحریم بانکی بوده بگم نه نبوده و به عنوان رفرنس ارجاعش بدم به شما، اینجوری خوبه دیگه
؟


----------



## mohsen

scythian500 said:


> The saeghe is not a new fighter by standard terms... It is a heavy upgrade of F-5s... It has a new radar, a new engine, new avionics, new weapons, and modified fuselage...


It's supposed to have all those new things in the future, when they finally woke up.
for now this is Saeqe2 (2015) with 60 years old monitors! heavy upgrade of propaganda.







JEskandari said:


> خوب خوبه از این به بعد هر کی گفت ایران توی سه سال گذشته تحت تحریم بانکی بوده بگم نه نبوده و به عنوان رفرنس ارجاعش بدم به شما، اینجوری خوبه دیگه
> ؟


عامو تو انگار حالت خوش نیست، من کی گفتم ایران تحریم بانکی نبوده؟
به جاش هر کس گفت ایران ازروز اجرای برجام، تحریم بانکی نیست میتونی بفرستیش پیش من

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

همانطور که پیشبینی میشد!!!


حسن روحانی:
وی افزود: البته معنای این حرف این نیست که تبادلات ارزی ما کاهش نیافته بیمه ما فعال نشده و کشتی‌های ما بیمه نشده‌اند. بلکه ممکن است یک شرکت بیمه‌گر که آمریکایی‌ها در آن سهم دارند مقداری تعلل کند یا سوئیفت فلان بانک درست نشده باشد که البته این شرایط در مسئله هسته‌ای نبوده است بلکه تحریم دیگری بوده که مردم می‌خواهند تمام این تحریم‌ها برداشته شود و ما می‌توانیم به هیأت مذاکره‌کننده اجازه دهیم در رابطه با بقیه تحریم‌ها نیز مذاکره کند که به نتیجه‌ای مانند برجام برسیم.منبع


By by our only defensive tools ( balstic missiles ) ... And hello Lybia


----------



## mohsen

Chevil said:


> همانطور که پیشبینی میشد!!!
> 
> 
> حسن روحانی:
> وی افزود: البته معنای این حرف این نیست که تبادلات ارزی ما کاهش نیافته بیمه ما فعال نشده و کشتی‌های ما بیمه نشده‌اند. بلکه ممکن است یک شرکت بیمه‌گر که آمریکایی‌ها در آن سهم دارند مقداری تعلل کند یا سوئیفت فلان بانک درست نشده باشد که البته این شرایط در مسئله هسته‌ای نبوده است بلکه تحریم دیگری بوده که مردم می‌خواهند تمام این تحریم‌ها برداشته شود و ما می‌توانیم به هیأت مذاکره‌کننده اجازه دهیم در رابطه با بقیه تحریم‌ها نیز مذاکره کند که به نتیجه‌ای مانند برجام برسیم.منبع
> 
> 
> By by our only defensive tools ( balstic missiles ) ... And hello Lybia


مردم می خواهند تمام این تحریم ها برداشته شود یا یه سری دروغگو داشتن میگفتن همه تحریمها برداشته شده؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

mohsen said:


> مردم می خواهند تمام این تحریم ها برداشته شود یا یه سری دروغگو داشتن میگفتن همه تحریمها برداشته شده؟


نه ، باز می خوان به این بهانه امتیازهای بیشتری به 
آمریکا بدهند و عملا همین آخرین برگ های دفاعی ما رو بسوزونند ....

اونروز که جنگنده های اعراب روی تهران دیوار صوتی رو بشکنند هم باز می گن همه ش تقصیر اونطرفی ها بود و آمریکا ما رو مثل سوگولی چهارده سالش دوست داره ...

ولی .قتی موشک ها و بمب ها سرشون خراب بشه ، قیافه شون دیدنی می شه

اونروز من از غصه دق می کنم چون اچاعمال فعلی این عزیزان باعث اون شرایط شدهو نتونستیم جلوی پریدنشون توی چاه رو بگیرم


----------



## rahi2357

Madali said:


> Delam barash misuzeh, bichare. Hamine keh tu keshvaremun hame trilliarderha bah yek Samand hame ja Miran. Bayad tu chesh nabashi.


Belakhare bigonaham naboude vali soal injast ke pool ro mitoone pas bede ya na ? agar mitouneste pas bede , yani hazere joon be esrayil bede vali poolo pas nade ? va agar nemitoune pas bede ( be dalile moshkelaate baghi mounde az tahrimhay e banki va etc ..) ounmoghe mojazatesh edaam nemishe . albate hanouz forsat e tajdide nazar daare va shayad khataro hes koneo poul ro bede ..
Shayad ham poul alan daste hamoun gorouhi hast ke zanjani migoft man vitrine in grouh boudam va alan ja tare o bache nist ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

حقوق بابک زنجانی سال 68 روزی 17 ملیون تومن، حداقل حقوق یه کارگر همون سال ماهی 2500 تومن
حداقل حقوق کارگر امروز حدودا ماهی 713000 تومن یعنی 285 برابر
حالا 285 رو ضربدر 17 ملیون کنید تا بفهمید به پول امروز چند میارد حقوق روزانه این آدم بوده
خیلیهای دیگه رو هم از بانک مرکزی باید همراه این آدم اعدام کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Rafsanjani edaam bayad gardad 

Mehdi joon edaam bayad gardad :/


----------



## Chevil

haman10 said:


> Rafsanjani edaam bayad gardad
> 
> Mehdi joon edaam bayad gardad :/


Tehranis are in love with them


----------



## Madali

mohsen said:


> حقوق بابک زنجانی سال 68 روزی 17 ملیون تومن، حداقل حقوق یه کارگر همون سال ماهی 2500 تومن
> حداقل حقوق کارگر امروز حدودا ماهی 713000 تومن یعنی 285 برابر
> حالا 285 رو ضربدر 17 ملیون کنید تا بفهمید به پول امروز چند میارد حقوق روزانه این آدم بوده
> خیلیهای دیگه رو هم از بانک مرکزی باید همراه این آدم اعدام کنن



What's wrong with successful businessmen getting very high income?

I read a book on business, and research had showed that one of the reason that CEO's get very high salaries is not to motivate the President of the company, but to motivate the Vice-President.

Unfortunately, IRI has many elements of communism in our society. We don't need to be a capitalist country, but we need to have certain capitalist elements if we want to progress materialistically. Someone like Babak Zanjani created many jobs.

I remember a while back I was watching a debate on TV and there was an economic ministry or something. Anyway, one caller called in and asked him what kind of car he had. And he was all "I just have a local Iranian car, nothing more". Why should I listen to someone on economy who is proud of his low status? I rather listen to someone talk economy who can tell me he has a Maserati, a private jet, and a 1,000 penthouse. Obviously, he knows his shit, he knows how to make money, he knows how the economy works, so I will listen to him.

But the mentality is that if he is rich, than how can he understand what the average person wants? Which is moronic reasoning. A cancer patient doesn't ask for a doctor who has cancer, does he? You don't want to be trained in French by a person who can barely speak French either? When it comes to economy, it should be the same. We should listen to those who are richer than us.

As long as the rich are not shown as role models, we can't every expect to be wealthy. I'm fine with that, as long as the society accepts it and does not whine every day.

This should be shown in Seda Sima every day,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Agahi foroushe majmoue *BEEEEEP* sher 






LOL .................... 






Madali said:


> What's wrong with successful businessmen getting very high income?


It depends where that high income comes from . That's what makes it wrong sometimes .




Kebapçı Erhan said:


> guy to become millionaire and avoid sanctions. Learn from his business model.


Hell I like your avatar . Doner kebab  . We call it " Kebab Turki " in Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

scythian500 said:


> You may be right and th %15 is wrong but it is funny to say you enter F-5s from one door and you have Saeghe in the other end! What about the old everything (fuselage, wires, avionics, etc,,,) then are not fly-worthy anymore and obviously can not be installed on other airplane because they are old and out of use...
> 
> The saeghe is not a new fighter by standard terms... It is a heavy upgrade of F-5s... It has a new radar, a new engine, new avionics, new weapons, and modified fuselage...
> 
> These Seaghes, Azarakhshs, Shafagh, at are all technology demonstrators to pullish Iranian aviation engineers' capabilities... No, commander in air force is dumb to take these as the back bone of their air force and sleep well at night... These are simply practice... an exercise to gain know-how... and it certainly helped a lot...


So, it looks like you are capable of producing every sub-component of an Aircraft. Why upgrade 60 years of old aircrafts but not producing an indegenous one ?


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 Your avatars freaks the living daylights out of me bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> What's wrong with successful businessmen getting very high income?
> 
> I read a book on business, and research had showed that one of the reason that CEO's get very high salaries is not to motivate the President of the company, but to motivate the Vice-President.
> 
> Unfortunately, IRI has many elements of communism in our society. We don't need to be a capitalist country, but we need to have certain capitalist elements if we want to progress materialistically. Someone like Babak Zanjani created many jobs.
> 
> I remember a while back I was watching a debate on TV and there was an economic ministry or something. Anyway, one caller called in and asked him what kind of car he had. And he was all "I just have a local Iranian car, nothing more". Why should I listen to someone on economy who is proud of his low status? I rather listen to someone talk economy who can tell me he has a Maserati, a private jet, and a 1,000 penthouse. Obviously, he knows his shit, he knows how to make money, he knows how the economy works, so I will listen to him.
> 
> But the mentality is that if he is rich, than how can he understand what the average person wants? Which is moronic reasoning. A cancer patient doesn't ask for a doctor who has cancer, does he? You don't want to be trained in French by a person who can barely speak French either? When it comes to economy, it should be the same. We should listen to those who are richer than us.
> 
> As long as the rich are not shown as role models, we can't every expect to be wealthy. I'm fine with that, as long as the society accepts it and does not whine every day.
> 
> This should be shown in Seda Sima every day,



Nothing is wrong with getting rich. As long as the riches are earned.

Here we are not talking about riches that were earned. But rather were obtained through economic rent, which means riches that were not earned, but were obtained because someone had access to something to detriment of others because he was unfairly favored.

Personally I am against capital punishment for financial crimes since these crimes happen because of structural weaknesses in the economic system of a country whose fault lies with the governing structure of the country and not with those who took unfair advantage of it. But this does not make these crimes any less criminal in nature.

And you obviously are not interested to learn. The ideas that you bring in, are highly Western, without you understanding what they are.

Sales and its methods are very important in Western economies because they have the capability to EFFICIENTLY produce in EXCESS almost every product you name. Therefore the need arises for 'sales'. This is opposite to what happens in backward economies, in which the inefficiency and inabilities in production hinder meeting the demand. The productivity is so low in such economies, that the demand is always higher than production, causing inflation and misery in a distributive economy.

In such a backward economy, it is the exclusive and criminal access to information and privileged rights which give a few opportunity to become rich at the cost of public. Such riches have not been earned because production was increased or because a more efficient method of production was invented or a new innovation brought a new product to the market place. These riches were gotten because someone knew someone and they hatched a plot to get rich by limiting the market to themselves.

For instance the video clip you have brought in, refers to an idea which was invented by a US Air Force fighter pilot, the legendary John Boyd: OODA loop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This dude was a proponent of innovation in production and creativity. The application of his ideas to sales did not start with sales. His ideas were first applied in industry and then to sales. There can be no sales, when there is no product to sell (unless you want to just import and use sale techniques only for imported products, which is laughable to say the least).

Take the instance of Japanese company Toyota which has been applying similar ideas in its production lines even long before Boyd, verbalized and theorized his system. Boyd was in love with how Japanese did business and advocated for learning from Japanese (though he believed Japanese actually learnt the idea from American supermarkets as per a legend in which a Japanese manufacture executive visits one in US).

This is the video you people have to watch (not the video you brought in):






A major problem with people in backward countries is, they do not want to learn or even if they by accident learn something, it is the wrong thing (learning to pitch a sale when there is nothing to sell for instance since there is no innovation or productivity).

In my previous post on this thread, I had linked to an article published yesterday on page one,of a Canadian newspaper. In that article you can see how a Western woman finds her love and because of that love, she helps to perfect a product further.

Such people do not exist in backward economies. The real problem in a country like Iran is not because people are not being allowed to get rich on economic rent (they already do, despite all the executions and they will continue to despite continuing to execute them). The real problem is, in Iran people like that woman do not exist. People who are fueled by their extreme love for something. So much love that they go on understanding and perfecting the world around themselves, through discoveries, innovations and ONLY THEN selling them in a FAIR market place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

haman10 said:


> Your avatars freaks the living daylights out of me bro


Thanks kako . But this one is a psychedelic one ( beware of this shit  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> And you obviously are not interested to learn. The ideas that you bring in, are highly Western, without you understanding what they are.



Daneshmand, you want to discuss something go ahead, I'll listen, but I am not interested in being patronized. 

And no, I am definitely not visiting a Pakistani militarily forum to "learn". There are other avenues for me to improve my understanding of different fields. I have respectfully pulled out of different debates with you because you think every discussion is an opportunity for you to sprinkle your wisdom on us lowly peons. 

Maybe the problem with Iran is people who think they are masters in every field, whether it's science, socialogy, philosophy, economy, or plumbing. 

You want to exchange ideas and opinions, great, awesome, I'm always game for a healthy debate. But what I am not interested in is a one-sided lecture. It's more than a decade since I finished university, and I'm certainly not nostalgic for a course session in this forum.

Therefore, allow me to respectfully refuse to address your points unless you want to debate, and not lecture. Thank you and hope I haven't come across as (too) rude.



rahi2357 said:


> It depends where that high income comes from . That's what makes it wrong sometimes .



That's true, even if it's a low income. But I am bothered about the mentality that is negative to wealth. It's like that old joke where a BMW passes by and the American goes "Oh my god, beautiful car", and the German goes, " Wow", and the Iranian goes "doze madar j**** malum nist pul az koja overde"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Madali said:


> Daneshmand, you want to discuss something go ahead, I'll listen, but I am not interested in being patronized.
> 
> And no, I am definitely not visiting a Pakistani militarily forum to "learn". There are other avenues for me to improve my understanding of different fields. I have respectfully pulled out of different debates with you because you think every discussion is an opportunity for you to sprinkle your wisdom on us lowly peons.
> 
> Maybe the problem with Iran is people who think they are masters in every field, whether it's science, socialogy, philosophy, economy, or plumbing.
> 
> You want to exchange ideas and opinions, great, awesome, I'm always game for a healthy debate. But what I am not interested in is a one-sided lecture. It's more than a decade since I finished university, and I'm certainly not nostalgic for a course session in this forum.
> 
> Therefore, allow me to respectfully refuse to address your points unless you want to debate, and not lecture. Thank you and hope I haven't come across as (too) rude.



Just like I said. You can't learn.


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> Just like I said. You can't learn.



You have every right to think so.

However, might I be so bold to recommend you not to waste time "teaching" people who can't learn? I'm sure there are other eager students here that are anxious to be educated by you, and your time will certainly be used more wisely if you direct your talents at them. Wouldn't you agree that is a more productive use of your skills and knowledge?


----------



## Chevil

بانکداری اسلامی شبیه جوک شده است

حسن عباسی خاطرنشان کرد: ما ۲۷ برابر استاندارد جهانی بانک داریم و زیباترین ساختمان ها نیز در اختیار بانک هاست. امام خمینی (ره) صراحتا می گوید «اگر چنانچه ربا در کشوری مثل ما خدای ناخواسته در بانکش، در تجارتش و در بین مردمش وجود داشته باشد، نمی توانیم بگوییم که جمهوری ما، جمهوری اسلامی است»؛ اگر سفره مردم آلوده شود، ناهنجاری های اجتماعی به وجود می آید .وی ادامه داد:‌ امام خمینی (ره) با حکم حکومتی خود فرمودند، پول نباید کار کند و انسان باید کار کند. حالا به من بگویید کدام موسسه مالی است که پولش کار نمی‌کند؟ سیستم اقتصادی ما در حال حاضر ما هیچ تفاوتی با سیستم سرمایه داری ندارد؛ ربا، اعلام جنگ با خدا و رسول خداست؛ چون که با این کار کل جهان را خراب می کنیم و در واقع کسی که بگوید بانکداری اسلامی؛ این سخن شبیه یک جوک است؛ یعنی نه بانک را شناخته و نه اسلام را.رئیس اندیشکده یقین با اشاره به اینکه شورای فقهی بورس تشریفاتی است و ثانیا در یک سال و نیم گذشته تشکیل نشده است، ادامه داد: بانک اساسش ربا و بورس هم بر اساس قمار است .عباسی تصریح کرد: تز جدایی دین از اقتصاد بصورت زیرکانه در ایران ایجاد شده است و مسئولان و دانشگاهیان با مطرح کردن تز جدایی دین از سیاست به دنبال منحرف کردن ذهن ما بوده اند .این خبر در خبرگزاری دانشجو منتشر شده است.

تو امریکا حداقل دستمزد 10 دلار در ساعته به عبارتی 22 ساعت کار کنه
کل در امد کارگر ایرانی رو در اورده


----------



## haman10

@Madali @Daneshmand 

Awesome way to make things weird guys  shoma ha masalan seni azetoon gozashte baradara . WTF 

Almost 24hrs of weird silence over nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

haman10 said:


> @Madali @Daneshmand
> 
> Awesome way to make things weird guys  shoma ha masalan seni azetoon gozashte baradara . WTF
> 
> Almost 24hrs of weird silence over nothing



Where is @rahi2357 with his comics and memes when you need him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

@rahi2357 i ate a Turkish Kebab today made by an Iranian, he is as good as a Turk in making Kebab but he put some kind of a chili paste in it, he said its a special Iranian chili paste, it was damn delicious, what is it called and where can i get it?

He looked like a Turk to me at first, i thought he was Alevi Turk because of Hz. Ali picture on the wall but he said hes Iranian and his name is Mehdi, very kind and hospitable person even thought the kebab for 10$ was a little more expensive than usual, even for Switzerland, definately gonna visit again if i have another field work in that city. 

But again where can i get that shyte?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Jahan newspaper was also seized by Erdogan. 

What a colossal fvck up Turkey is becoming. Sad day for the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> @Madali @Daneshmand
> 
> Awesome way to make things weird guys  shoma ha masalan seni azetoon gozashte baradara . WTF
> 
> Almost 24hrs of weird silence over nothing



Haman jon, adam nabayad dar bayan haghighat-ha khejalat bekesheh. In ham gozashtam to ignore list kenar hamon chevil o baghieh.

When someone does not want to understand, you can't really make them to. No matter how hard you try.

When you point out the fictional Hollywoodish clip, has actually its basis not in sales but in production innovation, and provide the proof but still the person wants to keep his eyes shut, you can't really pry them open by force.

Yeki digeh miad migeh ma bayad havapima yek saal kohneh bekharim, gheimatesh nesfeh havapima no hast. Ba injor adam, digeh nemisheh bahsi kard. Chonkeh in adam beh dorogh adat kardeh va aslan hazer nist haghighat ro befahmeh. Barayeh injor adam digeh in concept mahfomi nadareh: Economic equilibrium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hata agar tozih ham bedi nemikhad befahmeh keh chenin chizi momken nist etefagh biofteh toyeh bazar. Chonkeh badesh hameh miran havapimaye yek saal kohneh mikharan va demand mireh bala va ghimat-ha balance mishan. Vali barayeh fahmidan in maghz mikahd.

Yeki digeh to hameh thread-ha dareh abroyeh Iran ro mibareh. Ageh hamin karo yeki digeh koneh hala eslah talabesh ya yeki digeh, ina khodeshon behesh migan "khod-forosh", "khaen", "jireh khor" etc etc. Vaghti khodeshon in karo mikonan, esmesho mizaran "Delvapasi".

Az hamina porsidam, khob NPT shomaha emza kardin, alan digeh dardeton chieh keh hey migin hastei hastei. Natonest javab bedeh. Hey mizad to jadeh khaki.

Ma bayad moshkelatemon ro behamim va dark dorosti az in moshkelat dashteh bashim.

Purposeful rocket technology was basically invented by Nazi Germany. When in 1945, USSR and USA got access to Nazi rockets, this is what they got:






Kamtar az 25 saal yani dar saal 1969 amrika ro mah bood:






USSR ham in kara ro dasht mikard:






Ma moshak eskad ro saal 1985 gereftim va 30 saal bad faghat safir ro darim felan.

Baleh agar ma khodemon ro faghat ba Afghanistan va Somali bekhaim moghayeseh konim, keh ma kheili pishraft kardim. Vali in pishraft dar moghayeseh ba mellat-hai keh ma edayeh reghabat bahashon darim, hichi nist. Va ma bayad bebinim eshkal kojast.

One amazing thing, that you will see in your line of work is how, many of these people continue thinking so unscientific and perpetuating lies. Even those who may have some education in sciences and somehow have believed that sun and stars and earth function based on scientific laws, have extreme difficulty to accept that their own bodies also functions based on the same scientific laws. That is why yous see from time to time people who oppose modern medicine and strive to bring back hakims and "tebeh ghadim". Because they do not want to and can not bring themselves to accept physiology or pathology.

Badesh hamina miran sad besazan. Beheshom migi baba zireh in koha hamash namak eh. Science migheh namak to aab hal misheh. Javab mideh na, ma yeh ya Ali migim va namak jor'at nadareh to aab hal sheh. In yani jahalat. In yani dorogh-goyi. In yani khianat.






Ba'd az hazineh miliard-ha dollar, in faje'eh rokh mideh keh badesh rooznamehai khodeshon ham eteraf mikonan: سد گتوند، کارخانه شورابه ‌سازی(گزارش از دور و نزدیک)

Dorogh agar jelosh gerefteh nasheh, beh faje'eh tabdil misheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

Stage.....







Madali said:


> It's like that old joke where a BMW passes by and the American goes "Oh my god, beautiful car", and the German goes, " Wow", and the Iranian goes "*doze madar j***** malum nist pul az koja overde"


"and that's the Persian mafia. you can't hang with them unless you own a BMW."
(From " Clueless " movie script .1995 )


xenon54 said:


> But again where can i get that shyte?


Mate ,Sorry. How can i tell you ? There are different kinds . Ask the guy next time and let me know about it too .In Iran you can get a Turkish Kebab sandwich for 4$ . Cuisine is more though .DATT Kebaaab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> Jahan newspaper was also seized by Erdogan.
> 
> What a colossal fvck up Turkey is becoming. Sad day for the region


You mean Zaman? I always critisized Erdogans silencing policy regarding press but this time im enjoying my popcorn.

Reason if you are interested:

Turkish Politics & Internal Affairs | Page 239


----------



## Chevil

لطفا جملات زیر را با دقت و با توجه به تاریخ آنها بخوانید، اینها جملاتی است که در تاریخ ایران ثبت شده است.
11 اردیبهشت 93: سال 93 را سال رونق تولید و شکستن رکود اقتصادی اعلام می‌کنم.
28 اردیبهشت 93:‌ برنامه دولت تبدیل سال 93 به سال رونق اقتصادی است.
5فروردین 94: سال 94 را سال رونق تولید معرفی می‌کنم.
16 فروردین 94 :سال 94 سال رونق و اشتغال است.
17 اسفند 9۴: سال 95 سال رونق اقتصادی است.
شاید به سختی بتوان پذیرفت، اما واقعیت این است که همه اینها، سخنان رئیس‌جمهور محترم در ایام و زمان‌های مختلف است


----------



## Daneshmand

Zalo darmani va hejamat barayeh darman Myocardial Infarction va Hypertension: کودتای نابودی طب سنتی در ایران

Badesh khodeshon keh mariz mishan, beh chizi kamtar az elm va daroye ekhtera amrika tan nemidan. Yeki beh in begeh baba boro hejamat va zalo darmani, bimarestan omadi chekar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

xenon54 said:


> You mean Zaman? I always critisized Erdogans silencing policy regarding press but this time im enjoying my popcorn.
> 
> Reason if you are interested:
> 
> Turkish Politics & Internal Affairs | Page 239


No. I meant jahan. Apparently another newspaper was also seized

I'm banned from Turkish section for no reason so i can't read your post there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

دولت یازدهم نیز از صدور چنین دستوراتی خالی نبوده است. پرونده کرسنت با همه ی سر و صداهای پیرامونی اش و با همه ادعای دولت در مبارزه با فساد از مواردی بود که به رسانه ها گفته شد حق نوشتن درباره ی آن را ندارند و برخی رسانه ها و افراد به دلیل گفتن از کرسنت راهی دادگاه شدند. واکنشی از حسن روحانی در مورد شوخی یا جدی بودن و قانونی یا غیرقانونی بودن دستور به رسانه ها و افراد پیرامون ممنوعیت گفتن از کرسنت در دست نیست.


----------



## xenon54 out

haman10 said:


> No. I meant jahan. Apparently another newspaper was also seized
> 
> I'm banned from Turkish section for no reason so i can't read your post there


There is no newspaper called Jahan in Turkey, this was my post.



xenon54 said:


> I absolutely understand what you are saying but sorry im not even a little bit sorry for Zaman, Erdogan was holy for them a couple years ago they were making his propaganda 24/7 and then later started with false news when things got shit between them.
> Neither were they honest when they were good with AKP nor were they honest when they had war with AKP.
> Zaman is mouthpiece of this Gülen Cult its not independent at all.
> 
> I would have empathy for every other news paper but not for Zaman.


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> @rahi2357 i ate a Turkish Kebab today made by an Iranian, he is as good as a Turk in making Kebab but he put some kind of a chili paste in it, he said its a special Iranian chili paste, it was damn delicious, what is it called and where can i get it?
> 
> He looked like a Turk to me at first, i thought he was Alevi Turk because of Hz. Ali picture on the wall but he said hes Iranian and his name is Mehdi, very kind and hospitable person even thought the kebab for 10$ was a little more expensive than usual, even for Switzerland, definately gonna visit again if i have another field work in that city.
> 
> But again where can i get that shyte?


Which type of kebab bro ? Adana ?



haman10 said:


> No. I meant jahan. Apparently another newspaper was also seized
> 
> I'm banned from Turkish section for no reason so i can't read your post there



They are all connected, Gülenists.... You know, they are also Islamists, I would like to say to them "What comes around goes around, biiiiiiitch". 



xenon54 said:


> There is no newspaper called Jahan in Turkey, this was my post.


He is talking about Cihan News Agency. It's connected to https://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feza_Gazetecilik_A.Ş.

Erdoğan is literally purging all companies that are under the umbrella of Gülen movement. Though i don't approve their undemocratic ways...... i'm happy to see this dangerous Islamist fvcks to go down the drain. 

I mean in the army couldn't entirely purge these guys from their ranks, but Erdoğan is purging them from Turkey.

Feto can continue with his cursing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Which type of kebab bro ? Adana ?


No Döner Kebab, the fast food version which is common in Europe.









Sinan said:


> He is talking about Cihan News Agency. It's connected to https://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feza_Gazetecilik_A.Ş.
> 
> Erdoğan is literally purging all companies that are under the umbrella of Gülen movement. Though i don't approve their undemocratic ways...... i'm happy to see this dangerous Islamist fvcks to go down the drain.
> 
> I mean in the army couldn't entirely purge these guys from their ranks, but Erdoğan is purging them from Turkey.
> 
> Feto can continue with his cursing


Ah but Cihan and Zaman belong to the same cult, good riddance seriously, Gülen was also not democratic when hes cult jailed all the generals, im so glad his azz is getting kicked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> Erdogan doesn't knows English....
> 
> One minute, one minute........one minuteeeee



Wish our politicians had that much balls... I'm willing to lend em mine.. Alas...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Madali You mean madar jinde


----------



## asena_great

warfareknow said:


> I do not know why you quoted me from here and placed it in to turkish section when we are discussing here. Do you fear what I could say that you need support or what.



* *i tag u in tea house only because i didn't wanted to bring that thread into off topic BRING IN SUPPORT ???  seriously bro 



warfareknow said:


> Since you lack in history and social science here you go:


i do not lack of history , what i lack is your imagination i must admit You have quite an imagination i congratulate you 




warfareknow said:


> 15 million azaris live in Iran today
> I can tell you for sure from these 15 million
> maybe 500.000 have turkish blood and origins today.
> If otherwise you seriously think they wouldnt create something like pkk?
> 
> 
> Why do these people even have turkish background in some cases? Simply because Azarbaijan was conquered by turks some hundered years ago, and you know or at least I hope you know that azarbaijan and azaris existed and lived way longer there than before the turks immigrated under mongols to todays turkey and middle east. Back then after turks conquered north Iran also people were forced to adopt the turkish language. Original azari is related to taylsh (iranian and original azari) which is still spoken in the fakebademjan republic of Iran shomali.
> Btw. my grandpa is from Baku. However people mixed under turkish occupation which is very normal but that doesnt convert a whole fk** iranian tribe into turks
> 
> And again if 15 million people would feel turkish and treated racistic we would have cizre sur etc situation in Iran. I admitt that those who really feel turkish and have real turkish background because of the history may experience racism but thats not different from what we see by many turks. Pan-whateverism+nationalism = imbecile


you say something racist about turks i counter it and again you keep saying azerbijani turks are not turks and bal bal and everything is ice-cream and rainbow about the issue in my comment i bring proof how the TURKS in iran feel about when u racially denied their identity and their feeling is quite opposite the propaganda u are saying here and u write several paragraph , (which in fact is your dream and wishes) for what ? ? everything is crystal clear 



warfareknow said:


> Dude I know it makes you burn your a$$ but you don't need to feel bad and jealous.


 as usual when u are high and slap by reality you begin to say nonsense off topics 

idk how it is related to our conversations , jealous ?? burn your a$$ ?? in my comment i make lie of your words it is your a$$ is on fire , i understand when your dreams opposed by reality on street it's really hard for you to handle it if u have nothing better to say go back to your cave u have build for yourself 




warfareknow said:


> Azaris were never turks and are not related to


street says quite opposite


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> * *i tag u in tea house only because i didn't wanted to bring that thread into off topic BRING IN SUPPORT ???  seriously bro
> 
> 
> i do not lack of history , what i lack is your imagination i must admit You have quite an imagination i congratulate you
> 
> 
> 
> you say something racist about turks i counter it and again you keep saying azerbijani turks are not turks and bal bal and everything is ice-cream and rainbow about the issue in my comment i bring proof how the TURKS in iran feel about when u racially denied their identity and their feeling is quite opposite the propaganda u are saying here and u write several paragraph , (which in fact is your dream and wishes) for what ? ? everything is crystal clear
> 
> as usual when u are high and slap by reality you begin to say nonsense off topics
> 
> idk how it is related to our conversations , jealous ?? burn your a$$ ?? in my comment i make lie of your words it is your a$$ is on fire , i understand when your dreams opposed by reality on street it's really hard for you to handle it if u have nothing better to say go back to your cave u have build for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> street says quite opposite


Shut up . we really don't have the time to school another kid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

asena_great said:


> * *i tag u in tea house only because i didn't wanted to bring that thread into off topic BRING IN SUPPORT ???  seriously bro
> 
> 
> i do not lack of history , what i lack is your imagination i must admit You have quite an imagination i congratulate you
> 
> 
> 
> you say something racist about turks i counter it and again you keep saying azerbijani turks are not turks and bal bal and everything is ice-cream and rainbow about the issue in my comment i bring proof how the TURKS in iran feel about when u racially denied their identity and their feeling is quite opposite the propaganda u are saying here and u write several paragraph , (which in fact is your dream and wishes) for what ? ? everything is crystal clear
> 
> as usual when u are high and slap by reality you begin to say nonsense off topics
> 
> idk how it is related to our conversations , jealous ?? burn your a$$ ?? in my comment i make lie of your words it is your a$$ is on fire , i understand when your dreams opposed by reality on street it's really hard for you to handle it if u have nothing better to say go back to your cave u have build for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> street says quite opposite




Oh dude I feel so sorry for you. You do not just lack of history but you seem to be completly blind.
Nothing more to add. Live your life. Imagine we are turks. Steve Jobs was also turk, and Obama and the whole planet.
I bet in ancient times even Mars was habbited by turks. Now let's be kardeses and stop discuss about things we will never agree on and please do not call me racist again and stop lie because thats racist. :*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

I think you guys should go and cast your vote as well:

Most Possible Future Superpowers - Top Ten List - TheTopTens.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Madali You mean madar jinde



I never said that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

@xenon54

Just had a tasty Döner of my Dönerladen of the trust bro *_*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Arminkh said:


> I think you guys should go and cast your vote as well:
> 
> Most Possible Future Superpowers - Top Ten List - TheTopTens.com


Some people are crazy armin joon . Nigeria ? Dafuq ?

and for me , US,China and Russia are already super-powers . if they are not , then who is ? germany , India , France ,Brazil and UK are closing on them i think .

but others ? pfft .

Iran and Turkey have a chance of becoming " a " power (on world stage) in near future if they don't F-up and most importantly if they don't F-up with each other .

Turkey is certainly doing so in Syria . its funny though . Iran and Turkey can propel each other to whole new levels .

sectarianism doesnt let that happen . so modern of us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> No Döner Kebab, the fast food version which is common in Europe.


Tried döner in Holland, France and Italy....all tasted like plastic......

If you ever come to Ankara.....best Döner is sold in here. 






Sadece Gerçek Ankaralıların Bildiği 10 Çok Lezzetli Mekan - onedio.com

After talking this much, i think, i'm gonna eat one, tomorrow 



haman10 said:


> Some people are crazy armin joon . Nigeria ? Dafuq ?
> 
> and for me , US,China and Russia are already super-powers . if they are not , then who is ? germany , India , France ,Brazil and UK are closing on them i think .
> 
> but others ? pfft .
> 
> Iran and Turkey have a chance of becoming " a " power (on world stage) in near future if they don't F-up and most importantly if they don't F-up with each other .
> 
> Turkey is certainly doing so in Syria . its funny though . Iran and Turkey can propel each other to whole new levels .
> 
> sectarianism doesnt let that happen . so modern of us


No...it's the fault of the evil Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> No...it's the fault of the evil Turks.


Few people are evil , most of them are stupid .

AKA being a huge maniac skunk has made sure that our region stays doomed and no one gets a free ticket .

Life expectancy fell from 70yrs to 55yrs in Syria . Congrats to your politicians .

it has nothing to do with being a turk or Iranian . i would openly critic my own politicians if the fvck up . but apparently you guys can turn a blind-eye to everything .

Fvck Syrians and Yemenis , who cares about them huh ?


----------



## -SINAN-

haman10 said:


> Few people are evil , most of them are stupid .
> 
> AKA being a huge maniac skunk has made sure that our region stays doomed and no one gets a free ticket .
> 
> Life expectancy fell from 70yrs to 55yrs in Syria . Congrats to your politicians .
> 
> it has nothing to do with being a turk or Iranian . i would openly critic my own politicians if the fvck up . but apparently you guys can turn a blind-eye to everything .
> 
> Fvck Syrians and Yemenis , who cares about them huh ?


Yeah, like i said we are evil....Assad and his rock band are awesome.......


----------



## kollang

@warfareknow @haman10 

Guys lets chill out, @asena_great is a good guy.we all lost temper for no reason. hugging time....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

@kollang jan, yes I am sure he is a nice mate but
his claim that I have been racist in any way is baseless bro. I needed to defend myself, however I will not discuss on this further

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

haman10 said:


> Some people are crazy armin joon . Nigeria ? Dafuq ?
> 
> and for me , US,China and Russia are already super-powers . if they are not , then who is ? germany , India , France ,Brazil and UK are closing on them i think .
> 
> but others ? pfft .
> 
> Iran and Turkey have a chance of becoming " a " power (on world stage) in near future if they don't F-up and most importantly if they don't F-up with each other .
> 
> Turkey is certainly doing so in Syria . its funny though . Iran and Turkey can propel each other to whole new levels .
> 
> sectarianism doesnt let that happen . so modern of us


I agree. It is vote driven. With enough votes, Iran can become the first choice!



Sinan said:


> Tried döner in Holland, France and Italy....all tasted like plastic......
> 
> If you ever come to Ankara.....best Döner is sold in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadece Gerçek Ankaralıların Bildiği 10 Çok Lezzetli Mekan - onedio.com
> 
> After talking this much, i think, i'm gonna eat one, tomorrow
> 
> 
> No...it's the fault of the evil Turks.


There used to be a very nice one in Istanbul just off Taqsim square back in 80s. I was a kid back then and I remember the owner had a bottle of cologne and poured it into your hands after eating. I enjoyed that part a lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Arminkh said:


> There used to be a very nice one in Istanbul just off Taqsim square back in 80s. I was a kid back then and I remember the owner had a bottle of cologne and poured it into your hands after eating. I enjoyed that part a lot!


That's still the custom in some kebab restaurants......but getting less and less as giving wet tissues, has become a more common practice.



xenon54 said:


> No Döner Kebab, the fast food version which is common in Europe.


Another thing is, i don't understand why you guys calling "Döner *Kebab*" Döner is Döner.....not a Kebab.

Also, i'm against using other things in Döners like, sauces, tomatoes and other vegetables.....they put it in to cover for their mistakes...a good Döner would be still awesome without these ingredients. A little onion and some salt is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

تحلیل ایت الله علم الهدی از چرایی عدم رای آوری علامه مصباح یزدی
بنده ی طلبه به عنوان خبره انتخاب شدم اما مردم استادم که رهبری او را علامه طباطبایی و مطهری زمان میداند حذف میکنند/ علت حذف علی(ع) دشمنی با شمشیر بران ایشان بود


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> تحلیل ایت الله علم الهدی از چرایی عدم رای آوری علامه مصباح یزدی
> بنده ی طلبه به عنوان خبره انتخاب شدم اما مردم استادم که رهبری او را علامه طباطبایی و مطهری زمان میداند حذف میکنند/ علت حذف علی(ع) دشمنی با شمشیر بران ایشان بود


با کمال احترام به شخصیت ایشان ، اگه ایشان از تهران شرکت میکرد اطمینان داشته باشن که ایشان هم رای نمی آوردن و رای آوردن ایشان هم نه بخاطر این بوده که مردم ایشان را بالاتر از آیت الله یزدی قبول دارن بلکه بیشتر بخاطر شرکت ایشان بعنوان نماینده مشهد بوده وگرنه هیچ آدم عاقلی تواناییهای علمی جناب مصباح یزدی را زیر سوال نمیبره ولی وقتی ایشان میاد و اصلاحطلبان را احیا کنندگان سنت کفار2500 سال پیش میخوانه نباید انتظار داشنه باشه توی تهران رای بیاره اگر شما به دیدگاه اشان در مورد بخش بزرگی از جامعه ایران نگاه کنید برای شما نباید عجیب باشه که اون مردم شخص دیگه ای را بعنوان نماینده خودشان انتخاب کردند
HAMSHAHRI (Internet Version of Tehran's Persian Daily)

. تمام اینها نشان دهده تفاوتها توی سطح جامعه هستش و همین تفاوتها هستش که باعث حرکت جامعه هستش به سمت جلو وگرنه جمعه میشد مثل یک 
مرداب که آبش بدون حرکت رو به فساد هستش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Tried döner in Holland, France and Italy....all tasted like plastic......
> 
> If you ever come to Ankara.....best Döner is sold in here.


The best ones are in Germany, im pretty sure you'd like it too, i dont know a single person who didnt liked it.
@warfareknow



Sinan said:


> Another thing is, i don't understand why you guys calling "Döner *Kebab*" Döner is Döner.....not a Kebab.
> 
> Also, i'm against using other things in Döners like, sauces, tomatoes and other vegetables.....they put it in to cover for their mistakes...a good Döner would be still awesome without these ingredients. A little onion and some salt is enough.


Nononono the sauce is obligatory in Döner. 

We usually call it Döner in German speaking part of Europe but some other placec call it Kebab, maybe because the word is better known i dont know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

@xenon54 Ture, I tried Döner in Holland, England, Belgium and in Sweden but never ever I would prefere those over a german one 

My favourite turkish food

Cig Köfte
Adana
Kuzu sis
Döner
Mante
Börek
a very delicious dessert which I do not the name of.
Ist sehr fasrig und süß und es ist golden bzw. honigfarben.
Ich glaube Künefe oder so heißt das. Ich liebe das soo sehr 

Even the kebabs are similiar to ours I find that there are slight differences
that make both of our cuisines different and very yammy :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

دریاچه ارومیه ​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> دریاچه ارومیه ​View attachment 297809​


Khodaro shokr, be khatere barandegiye bishtare ye sada ro va kardan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> My favourite turkish food
> 
> Cig Köfte
> Adana
> Kuzu sis
> Döner
> Mante
> Börek


This is one of the most unusual ways of preparing food that i have seen, dont wanna know how many pots they are breaking every month, what a shame i have never tried it. 








warfareknow said:


> a very delicious dessert which I do not the name of.
> Ist sehr fasrig und süß und es ist golden bzw. honigfarben.
> Ich glaube Künefe oder so heißt das. Ich liebe das soo sehr


Its Künefe and it seems to have Palestinian roots, in Turkey its known to be from Hatay Province which has a big Arabic population.
BTW its with cheese inside, thats why its being served warm strange isnt it? But its one of my favourite Turkish deserts, screw Baklava.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> This is one of the most unusual ways of preparing food that i have seen, dont wanna know how many pots they are breaking every month, what a shame i have never tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Künefe and it seems to have Palestinian roots, in Turkey its known to be from Hatay Province which has a big Arabic population.
> BTW its with cheese inside, thats why its being served warm strange isnt it? But its one of my favourite Turkish deserts, screw Baklava.


Mate, it's impossible to try them all....

This one is from Kastonu......Kuyu Kebabı...





Many many many, varieties...... and we are only talking about kebab but there is Black Sea Region's foods, Central Anatolia's foods, Aegean Region's foods, etc.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate, it's impossible to try them all....


No i meant the pot Kebab, i know our quisine is a mini universe and im probably not gonna be able to try 70% of it.


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> This is one of the most unusual ways of preparing food that i have seen, dont wanna know how many pots they are breaking every month, what a shame i have never tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Künefe and it seems to have Palestinian roots, in Turkey its known to be from Hatay Province which has a big Arabic population.
> BTW its with cheese inside, thats why its being served warm strange isnt it? But its one of my favourite Turkish deserts, screw Baklava.



This pot thing seems very interesting. I love the Künefe my friends mom makes. It makes me always happy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> Khodaro shokr, be khatere barandegiye bishtare ye sada ro va kardan?


both of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Madali

xenon54 said:


> The best ones are in Germany, im pretty sure you'd like it too, i dont know a single person who didnt liked it.
> @warfareknow
> 
> 
> Nononono the sauce is obligatory in Döner.
> 
> We usually call it Döner in German speaking part of Europe but some other placec call it Kebab, maybe because the word is better known i dont know.



All this doner talk made me order one last night. So freaking good.

I have at least one every week.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VEVAK

*Iran has decided to call its own version of the US Sentinel spy drone RQ-170 “Simorgh” (Phoenix)*

TEHRAN (FNA)- Iran has decided to call its own version of the US Sentinel spy drone RQ-170 “Simorgh” (Phoenix), Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Aerospace Force Brigadier General Amir Ali Hajizadeh said.
In an interview with the state TV, Hajizadeh said the IRGC named its version of the US drone RQ-170 - that was downed and remanufactured through reverse engineering four years ago - “Simorgh” (Phoenix), an Iranian benevolent, mythical flying creature.

The manufacture of the Iranian drone based on the US RQ-170 spying drone, which was captured in 2011 by the IRGC Aerospace Force was a major blow to the US government.

The Iranian version of the RQ-170 drone was manufactured through reverse engineering of the US drone, which was tracked and hunted down in Iran late in 2011, and has been equipped by the IRGC with bombing capability.

Back in October 2013, Hajizadeh said Iran moved as much as 35 years ahead in building drone engines by reverse engineering of the US drone.

The RQ-170 engines are the fifth generation and the engines of Iranian unmanned planes are the third generation, Hajizadeh said.

Iran has downed many other US drones as well, and they have always started reproducing them immediately after conducting reverse engineering.




Aghayoon chegard ba estedod an bad as mah ha fekr esmesho gozoshtan Seamorgh! We can't even give a UAV an original name! 

So now we have a Simorgh SLV, Simorgh Jet Trainer, Simorgh UAV, 

We also have Zolfaghar Tank and Zolfaghar Speed boats


As if we are short on names! Call it Oghab-1 or Shaheen or Joghd or kavoos or Perozi ya aghrab ya soosk ya har cheezeh degheh bejoz ean 

















LATEST STORIES (15)





ISIL Hunting for Equipment from 100 Dismantled European Refineries
Turkish Poet Apologizes to Russians for Erdogan’s Actions
De-Dollarization: Is It Time for Renminbi to Shoulder Dollar's Burden?
North Korea Fires Two Missiles into Sea of Japan, Cuts Cooperation with South
Iraqi Army on Way to Fight ISIL Terrorists
Syria: Army Seizes Large Cache of Weapons and Ammunition from Militants in Homs
Syrian Army's Desert Falcons Smash Terrorists in Lattakia Mountains
Syrian Army Seizes Israeli-Made Weapons from Terrorists in Sweida
US Air Force Vet Convicted in 1st Court Victory against Homegrown ISIS Supporters
Just in Case: Inside the Pentagon's Explosive Plan B for Libya
Russian Defense Ministry Registers Seven Truce Violations in Syria in 24 Hours
ISIL Terrorists, Their Military Vehicle Destroyed by Syrian Army's Artillery Shelling
Iraqi Turkmens Suffering from ISIL Mustard Gas Attack
Residents of Damascus Suburb Begin Returninig to Their Homes after Ceasefire
97 Militants Surrender to Syrian Authorities in Homs


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


>



thx a lot .. it reminds me of a photograph called "Pale blue dot" took by Voyager 1 back in 90s .... and how our beautiful planet was portrayed in it ... and how we fight over a tiny teeny part of that .... by the way again thank you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> دریاچه ارومیه ​View attachment 297809​


Alhamdullilah

But i fear what comes around goes around. 

If it can be filled in a short period of time it can also be vaporized in a very fast manner. 

We should try our best to preserve this babe 

Hard times ahead for lake urmia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> thx a lot .. it reminds me of a photograph called "Pale blue dot" took by Voyager 1 back in 90s .... and how our beautiful planet was portrayed in it ... and how we fight over a tiny teeny part of that .... by the way again thank you ...



You are welcome. 

But there is one thing even more beautiful. Perhaps the most beautiful thing in Universe. That, a tiny organism on a tiny planet looks up and understands it all. Without having ever been told by anyone. Without ever having been demanded by anyone. Out of his free will, he chooses to understand and he does (surprisingly!). It is us who gives meaning to the Universe. Without us, the existence of the Universe is next to meaningless.

And the story continues. Till now, whatever we have understood about this universe was through electromagnetic transmission (photons). The light from far away corners of universe reached our eyes and we saw. But now we have found another way to explore and understand the Universe using the gravitational waves. As if we were blind till now and suddenly we have new eyes with which to understand even more, using gravitational "telescopes". That is something. Because when Galileo invented telescope, he already had his eyes. This time, we invented both the "eyes" and the "telescope". "We" ham inja yani gharb, varna keh ma hich jaaye' kar nistim. Such a big step:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> But there is one thing even more beautiful. Perhaps the most beautiful thing in Universe. That, a tiny organism on a tiny planet looks up and understands it all. Without having ever been told by anyone. Without ever having been demanded by anyone. Out of his free will, he chooses to understand and he does (surprisingly!). It is us who gives meaning to the Universe. Without us, the existence of the Universe is next to meaningless.
> 
> And the story continues. Till now, whatever we have understood about this universe was through electromagnetic transmission (photons). The light from far away corners of universe reached our eyes and we saw. But now we have found another way to explore and understand the Universe using the gravitational waves. As if we were blind till now and suddenly we have new eyes with which to understand even more, using gravitational "telescopes". That is something. Because when Galileo invented telescope, he already had his eyes. This time, we invented both the "eyes" and the "telescope". "We" ham inja yani gharb, varna keh ma hich jaaye' kar nistim. Such a big step:



That's great but how are they gonna determine the shift in laser beems omitted by the detectors "resulted by gravity waves squeezing the Earth " belong to what type of stellar phenomena happening in space? Black holes , supernovas or ...
I asking 'cause space telescope like Hubble and and the new one "*James Webb Space Telescope" *that is gonna get launched by NASA in 2018 observe universe through wavelength which if I say correctly blue indicates further objects while red closer ones +light curves that shows brightness of the object over a time ... and then compare it by standard light curves to possibly identify the type of object ....





​



haman10 said:


> Alhamdullilah
> 
> But i fear what comes around goes around.
> 
> If it can be filled in a short period of time it can also be vaporized in a very fast manner.
> 
> We should try our best to preserve this babe
> 
> Hard times ahead for lake urmia



Let's hope at least the current statues quo will remain intact if it's not gonna get filled more than this .... once one said that the Earth is hell and humans are its demons but I disagree ... this planet is our home and has been so generous to us for million of years and it's time for us to return the favor ... as Obama said and I do appreciate it "We are the first generation to feel the effect of climate change and the last generation who can do something about it" ... I hope it'll happen ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> No i meant the pot Kebab, i know our quisine is a mini universe and im probably not gonna be able to try 70% of it.


Well, seems like a specialty...first time ever seeing it. 



warfareknow said:


> This pot thing seems very interesting. I love the Künefe my friends mom makes. It makes me always happy


I won't change Green Baklava for anything. 






Overflowing with Pistachio.... out of this world.  Künefe is also one of my favorites.

@Madali @warfareknow 

Guys have you ever tried "Horizontal Döner" ..."Oltu çağ Kebabı" ?
















If Döner is the king, this one is the Emperor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## New

raptor22 said:


> دریاچه ارومیه ​View attachment 297809​


Ain't there anything to celebrate in that pic.
They are paying compensation to farmers, not to cultivate, and are pumping the underground water through the nearby wells to fill the lake.
Barren propaganda at it's best, the middle eastern way.



xenon54 said:


>


I did also like the corba, or cobra soup



Sinan said:


> Guys have you ever tried "Horizontal Döner" ..."Oltu çağ Kebabı" ?


Wow, That seems delicious, The horizontal Doner  
Regarding Doner, you seriously need to try it with spicy hollandaise sauce. The result is a killer..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

New said:


> Ain't there anything to celebrate in that pic.
> They are paying compensation to farmers, not to cultivate, and are pumping the underground water through the nearby wells to fill the lake.
> Barren propaganda at it's best, the middle eastern way.
> 
> 
> I did also like the corba, or cobra soup
> 
> 
> Wow, That seems delicious, The horizontal Doner
> Regarding Doner, you seriously need to try it with spicy hollandaise sauce. The result is a killer..



I know it dear @New ... but what can I do ? once the lake gone we would face salt storms diminishing the agricultural lands ... we gotta do something urgently otherwise the lake would end up fading away like Aral sea ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

raptor22 said:


> I know it dear @New ... but what can I do ? once the lake gone we would face salt storms diminishing the agricultural lands ... we gotta do something urgently otherwise the lake would end up fading away like Aral sea ....


You aren't expected to do much my dear, there were supposed to be a manager predicting the situation some many years ago, and do repercussive actions to avoid it. What is expected from the likes of you at the moment, is not to celebrate the lame reconstructive propaganda actions, but to seek the justice to make responsible the incompetent ruling elites of the region for their long term mismanagement.
Anyway, I didn't mean to criticize you my dear, I was just mentioning the bitter truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

*روسیه: اس-300 را 6 ماه دیگر به ایران تحویل می‌دهیم*
به گزارش گروه بین‌الملل خبرگزاری فارس، «سرگئی چمزوف» مدیر اجرایی کارخانه اسلحه‌سازی «روستک»* پس از تأخیرهای مکرر در ارسال سامانه پدافند موشکی اس-300، این بار گفت که سامانه مزبور تا انتهای سال جاری* میلادی یعنی حداکثر تا 10 دی ماه 1395، برای خریدار ایرانی ارسال خواهد شد.

بر اساس گزارش وال‌استریت‌ژورنال، چمزوف البته در خصوص شرایط فنی سامانه‌ای که قرار است تحویل ایران شود، خبری متفاوت داشت.

روسیه در حال حاضر مدل‌های پیشرفته‌تری از سامانه پدافند موشکی اس-300 را طراحی و بکارگیری کرده ولی آنطور که چمزوف می‌گوید، ایران تا پایان سال جاری میلادی همان مدلی را که ابتدا سفارش داده بود* یعنی مدل* *پی ام یو -1 *را تحویل خواهد گرفت.
*
اوایل اسفند ماه بود که «ولادیمیر کوژین» مشاور دفاعی پوتین گفت ایران درخواست نمونه جدید اس-300 را مطرح کرده ولی این مسئله باید مورد بررسی قررا بگیرد.*

سرگئی چمزوف در خصوص سفر اخیر وزیر دفاع ایران به روسیه و انتشار خبر خرید تسلیحاتی 8 میلیارد دلاری ایران در این سفر هم صحبت کرد و گفت: «ایرانی‌ها تمایل دارند که سلاح بخرند ولی هنوز چنین موافقتنامه‌ای امضا نشده است.» وی افزود که «مذاکرات در زمینه‌های مختلف در جریان است ولی هنوز چیزی قطعی نشده است.»

چمزوف ملزومات مالی قراردادهای تسلیحاتی را یادآور شده و گفت که روسیه برای پروژه‌های غیرنظامی مانند ساخت نیروگاه‌های حرارتی در ایران، سرمایه‌گذاری کرد ولی سرمایه‌ای برای مسائل نظامی تخصیص نداده است.

چمزوف در انتها گفت که فهرست تسلیحات درخواستی ایران «خیلی بلند» است ولی ایرانی‌ها باید ابتدا پول لازم برای این خرید را تأمین کنند.


----------



## -SINAN-

New said:


> Wow, That seems delicious, The horizontal Doner
> Regarding Doner, you seriously need to try it with spicy hollandaise sauce. The result is a killer..


I tried.... didn't liked a bit....none of my friends liked either.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

New said:


> You aren't expected to do much my dear, there were supposed to be a manager predicting the situation some many years ago, and do repercussive actions to avoid it. What is expected from the likes of you at the moment, is not to celebrate the lame reconstructive propaganda actions, but to seek the justice to make responsible the incompetent ruling elites of the region for their long term mismanagement.
> Anyway, I didn't mean to criticize you my dear, I was just mentioning the bitter truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> I tried.... didn't liked a bit....none of my friends liked either.....


Could you ever say no, to this white hot sauce covered baby?







Tell me yes, and I wouldn't look into your eyes never, ever.


Anyway, we call it Turki Kebab (kabab-e-turki) for a reason, and you might be aware of something that I miss, but anyway, I would kill people for that little hot babe up there 



raptor22 said:


> View attachment 297990


heyf ke ghavanin ye kam dasto pa giran, or else I would have rewarded you a positive rating for that beauty piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Madali said:


> All this doner talk made me order one last night. So freaking good.
> 
> I have at least one every week.


In which country can you order Döner?



Sinan said:


> Well, seems like a specialty...first time ever seeing it.
> 
> 
> I won't change Green Baklava for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overflowing with Pistachio.... out of this world.  Künefe is also one of my favorites.
> 
> @Madali @warfareknow
> 
> Guys have you ever tried "Horizontal Döner" ..."Oltu çağ Kebabı" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Döner is the king, this one is the Emperor.


Does vertical taste better?


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> That's great but how are they gonna determine the shift in laser beems omitted by the detectors "resulted by gravity waves squeezing the Earth " belong to what type of stellar phenomena happening in space? Black holes , supernovas or ...
> I asking 'cause space telescope like Hubble and and the new one "*James Webb Space Telescope" *that is gonna get launched by NASA in 2018 observe universe through wavelength which if I say correctly blue indicates further objects while red closer ones +light curves that shows brightness of the object over a time ... and then compare it by standard light curves to possibly identify the type of object ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yes, something like that. The Doppler effect among other things such as spectrometery have helped us to understand the universe. But the universe we are seeing now is just a small portion of universe since only about 5% of the universe is visible through electromagnetic emissions (the rest is dark matter and energy). The gravitational waves are produced by high energy events in universe such as supernova, black holes colliding with each other, binary stars orbiting each other and other events which will now be discovered. It is now too early to say what will be all that we will see with this new "telescope" as it was too early to speculate what we would find seeing when Galileo had invented his telescope.

Well, they have done quite marvelous engineering to detect the gravitational waves. This is how they have done it. They put a laser and split the beam of this laser, guiding it down two paths, at the end of the paths, the mirrors reflect the laser beam back and when they meet again, these beams interfere with each other (as any other wave does):






As you can see above, the photodetector, is looking at the return beams. In case, both the paths the beams are travelling on, are the same length, the interference is going to be say constructive:




\\

But if a small difference in length of the paths occur due to say, a gravitational wave passing by the earth, then the waves go out of sync and a destructive interference occurs, which will be detected by the photodector:






This is of course highly simplified. The difference, they are measuring for is 0.1% the diameter of a proton. And it was an engineering challenge to measure such a small difference, as even a mosquito landing on the equipment produces larger differences, so they had alot of engineering problems, isolating the system from all that is happening around it, mosquitoes, earth tremors, bugs, ants, humans, traffic, you name it.

That is why, the plan is for a gravitational wave detector be built in space, which will be much more accurate and sensitive (the reason it has not been built till now, has been because amrika khodesho loos kardeh bood, va beh oropa gofteh bood poolesho shomaha bedin vali prozheh amrikai bayad basheh, oropaya ghabol nakardan. Amrika ham goft ageh mitonin khodeton dorostesh konid. Oropa migeh bedon amrika in kar emkan pazir nist, va hala montazeran shayad amrika tasmimesho avaz koneh makhsosan alan keh LIGO javab dad.

But they did it finally. Einstein himself believed, detection of gravity waves will remain outside of human's technological capabilities. But here we are.
​
It is now a new era for science, specially astronomy.

This how it sounded by the way (converting the signal at the photodetector to sound):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Agar ma aghl dashtim, miraftim beh amrika va oropa migoftim keh ma 2 milliard dollar midim va to LISA sharik kar mishim. Beh jayeh inkeh berim miliard miliard beh babak zanjani bedim ya to Yonan va Sudan sarmayeh gozari konim, in kar kheili behtar eh:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Does vertical taste better?


Nope.  Cağ kebab (horizontal  ) is the best. 



New said:


> Could you ever say no, to this white hot sauce covered baby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me yes, and I wouldn't look into your eyes never, ever.
> 
> 
> Anyway, we call it Turki Kebab (kabab-e-turki) for a reason, and you might be aware of something that I miss, but anyway, I would kill people for that little hot babe up there



Mate, i tried the exact same thing...it's like eating plastic with some vegetables and sauce....i will never eat it again. It's a blasphemy against Döner....... even the bread is not good....

Avarage Döner should look like this.





More ingredients kill the taste of the meat....

This is even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Sinan said:


> Mate, i tried the exact same thing...it's like eating plastic with some vegetables and sauce....i will never eat it again. It's a blasphemy against Döner....... even the bread is not good....


What can I say mate, you are the expert. And you show such a profession I'd rather put all the trust on what you say.

And about the miss universe you have posted below;







A flawless beauty, the queen of the queens.


And respectfully, let me introduce her to what seems being her lost soul mate;






And the result, the combination, would be the promised reincarnated messiah coming true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> Yes, something like that. The Doppler effect among other things such as spectrometery have helped us to understand the universe. But the universe we are seeing now is just a small portion of universe since only about 5% of the universe is visible through electromagnetic emissions (the rest is dark matter and energy). The gravitational waves are produced by high energy events in universe such as supernova, black holes colliding with each other, binary stars orbiting each other and other events which will now be discovered. It is now too early to say what will be all that we will see with this new "telescope" as it was too early to speculate what we would find seeing when Galileo had invented his telescope.
> 
> Well, they have done quite marvelous engineering to detect the gravitational waves. This is how they have done it. They put a laser and split the beam of this laser, guiding it down two paths, at the end of the paths, the mirrors reflect the laser beam back and when they meet again, these beams interfere with each other (as any other wave does):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see above, the photodetector, is looking at the return beams. In case, both the paths the beams are travelling on, are the same length, the interference is going to be say constructive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\
> 
> But if a small difference in length of the paths occur due to say, a gravitational wave passing by the earth, then the waves go out of sync and a destructive interference occurs, which will be detected by the photodector:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is of course highly simplified. The difference, they are measuring for is 0.1% the diameter of a proton. And it was an engineering challenge to measure such a small difference, as even a mosquito landing on the equipment produces larger differences, so they had alot of engineering problems, isolating the system from all that is happening around it, mosquitoes, earth tremors, bugs, ants, humans, traffic, you name it.
> 
> That is why, the plan is for a gravitational wave detector be built in space, which will be much more accurate and sensitive (the reason it has not been built till now, has been because amrika khodesho loos kardeh bood, va beh oropa gofteh bood poolesho shomaha bedin vali prozheh amrikai bayad basheh, oropaya ghabol nakardan. Amrika ham goft ageh mitonin khodeton dorostesh konid. Oropa migeh bedon amrika in kar emkan pazir nist, va hala montazeran shayad amrika tasmimesho avaz koneh makhsosan alan keh LIGO javab dad.
> 
> But they did it finally. Einstein himself believed, detection of gravity waves will remain outside of human's technological capabilities. But here we are.
> ​
> It is now a new era for science, specially astronomy.
> 
> This how it sounded by the way (converting the signal at the photodetector to sound):


Thanks for your kindness and the time you spent on it .... I got the concept as you said in the first place it was really oversimplified in the first clip and explained in the nutshell by Brian Greene not too hard to fathom .... thx again for explanation it .... my problem wasn't how they detect the gravity waves it was well-explained in the clip but my Q was how they study and differentiate these waves .... fro example I think when a star explode it gotta make a constant wave which is different from a black hole .....



Daneshmand said:


> Agar ma aghl dashtim, miraftim beh amrika va oropa migoftim keh ma 2 milliard dollar midim va to LISA sharik kar mishim. Beh jayeh inkeh berim miliard miliard beh babak zanjani bedim ya to Yonan va Sudan sarmayeh gozari konim, in kar kheili behtar eh:



I hope so we did something like that with CERN .. why not ... but not gonna happen ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

xenon54 said:


> In which country can you order Döner?



Iran. It's mostly famous as "Kabab Turki". There are two near my house that I love the most. They fill it to overflowing with meat.






---

In other discussions, you know, I was watching "Cosmos" last night, and I was thinking. Maybe one of the reason that western cultures are scientifically more advanced is that they make science look more fun and interesting. Our Seda Sima documentaries are so boring. Compare our talking heads to theirs. Whenever a scientist is on a western program, he talks so full of energy and full of excitement. Our looks like a boring accountant giving off numbers.

Then it made me think of children's programs. The Japanese are really good at this. Their anime about certain subjects makes you want to achieve. I wonder how many of kids fell in love with soccer due to Captain Tsubasa (or Captain Majeed, when I was watching it as a kid in Dubai). There is a lot of good things to learn in that cartoon, about how you have to practice and try your best to achieve something big.

Another good example of Japanese anime which gives you positive energy to do whatever you want to do is Hajime No Ippo, a boxing anime.

Whenever I watch this scene, I want to get up and shadow box in my office.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Madali said:


> Iran. It's mostly famous as "Kabab Turki". There are two near my house that I love the most. They fill it to overflowing with meat.


Looks delicious.

@Sinan a part from an article in Hürriyet about Berlin.



> TÜRK DÖNERİ Mİ ALMAN DÖNERİ Mİ?
> 
> Almanya'ya gittin bir de döner mi yedin diyenlerdenseniz şayet gühanımı alıyorsunuz. Buradaki dönerler ülkemizdeki dönerlerden çok farklı ve daha güzel. Hayatımda yediğim en güzel döneri Berlin'de yedim desem abartmamış olurum. Malzemesi daha bol ve içindeki sosu çok lezzetli.
> 
> Ayrıca dönerlerin sunumu daha başarılı.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/almanyada-bir-turk-mahallesi-kucuk-istanbul-kreuzberg-40065587



You guys just god a bad one, the ones in Germany are really delicious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> Iran. It's mostly famous as "Kabab Turki". There are two near my house that I love the most. They fill it to overflowing with meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> In other discussions, you know, I was watching "Cosmos" last night, and I was thinking. Maybe one of the reason that western cultures are scientifically more advanced is that they make science look more fun and interesting. Our Seda Sima documentaries are so boring. Compare our talking heads to theirs. Whenever a scientist is on a western program, he talks so full of energy and full of excitement. Our looks like a boring accountant giving off numbers.
> 
> Then it made me think of children's programs. The Japanese are really good at this. Their anime about certain subjects makes you want to achieve. I wonder how many of kids fell in love with soccer due to Captain Tsubasa (or Captain Majeed, when I was watching it as a kid in Dubai). There is a lot of good things to learn in that cartoon, about how you have to practice and try your best to achieve something big.
> 
> Another good example of Japanese anime which gives you positive energy to do whatever you want to do is Hajime No Ippo, a boxing anime.
> 
> Whenever I watch this scene, I want to get up and shadow box in my office.


Why they still use paper? Its illegal for at least 20 year.


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

JEskandari said:


> Why they still use paper? Its illegal for at least 20 year.


Paper is illegal? Is itnthe tinfoil kind.


----------



## haman10

کباب فقط کوبیده

تمام

از کباب ترکی بکشین بیرون

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

haman10 said:


> کباب فقط کوبیده
> 
> تمام
> 
> از کباب ترکی بکشین بیرون



No secterian kebabs. Both kubideh and doner can live side by side and marry together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> کباب فقط کوبیده
> 
> تمام
> 
> از کباب ترکی بکشین بیرون



Death to Turkey kebab ... 
Koobide is not healthy most of time it's served raw ... but who cares ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

haman10 said:


> کباب فقط کوبیده
> 
> تمام
> 
> از کباب ترکی بکشین بیرون


بابا حالم بهم خورد لااقل میگفتی برگ با چنجه که لاقل مزه گوشت میدادن نه پوست مرغ و آرد و .....



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Paper is illegal? Is itnthe tinfoil kind.


Thats the plain old several thousands year old paper which is illegal because of health concern , here nobody warp the fastfood in tinfoil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> Death to Turkey kebab ...
> Koobide is not healthy most of time it's served raw ... but who cares ...


Amin 

I just freakin love that thing. Specially the boroojerdi veraion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

JEskandari said:


> بابا حالم بهم خورد لااقل میگفتی برگ با چنجه که لاقل مزه گوشت میدادن نه پوست مرغ و آرد و .....
> 
> 
> Thats the plain old several thousands year old paper which is illegal because of health concern , here nobody warp the fastfood in tinfoil.


آقا گفتی اون هفته ای ما کوبیده خریدیم خیر سرمون دلی از عزا در بیاریم مزه هرچی میداد جز کوبیده .. مستقیم انداختمش تو آشغالی ...فکر کنم تنها چیزی که نداشت گوشت بود .... 



haman10 said:


> Amin
> 
> I just freakin love that thing. Specially the boroojerdi veraion



Who doesn't ..  what is "Boroojerdi version of it? never heard of it? by the way it's better to go for "Barg Kebab" as plan B at least I prefer to go as far as ain't possible to mix it with anything, unless it would be donkey meat ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

raptor22 said:


> آقا گفتی اون هفته ای ما کوبیده خریدیم خیر سرمون دلی از عزا در بیاریم مزه هرچی میداد جز کوبیده .. مستقیم انداختمش تو آشغالی ...فکر کنم تنها چیزی که نداشت گوشت بود ....
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't ..  what is "Boroojerdi version of it? never heard of it? by the way it's better to go for "Barg Kebab" as plan B at least I prefer to go as far as ain't possible to mix it with anything, unless it would be donkey meat ....


کباب کوبیده بروجردی نمیدونی چیه داداش ؟

واای بر من !!!


----------



## Chevil

raptor22 said:


> Death to Turkey kebab ...
> Koobide is not healthy most of time it's served raw ... but who cares ...



Its not Koobide fault , The sellers are bastards ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

haman10 said:


> کباب کوبیده بروجردی نمیدونی چیه داداش ؟
> 
> واای بر من !!!



Maybe I've eaten it before but not by this name ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

The man who was gone , will come back ...


----------



## Indos

Chevil said:


> The man who was gone , will come back ...



Who is the man....? 

Sorry just feel so curious....


----------



## VEVAK

Madali said:


> Iran. It's mostly famous as "Kabab Turki". There are two near my house that I love the most. They fill it to overflowing with meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> ]



Iranian Kabob Turki is more like Gyro's with pressed meet we don't have that real stuff anymore with the real meet and donbeh vay... Bayad beri bazar Araba to get the real stuff now a days and you got to pay extra for extra meet...

There used to be this one place off Zomorod st tarafaeh pasdaran but the owner closed down about 15 years ago...


----------



## Chevil

Indos said:


> Who is the man....?
> Sorry just feel so curious....



AjmadiNejad .... 


احمدی نژاد = ساخت 4/5 میلیون مسکن ، اقتدار نظامی، اجرای هدفمند یارانه ها ، ساخت موشک بالستیک ، بدست آوردن تمامی علوم و تکنولوژی هسته ای ، رتبه 15 علمی جهان ، ورود به باشگاه فضایی و هوایی جهان ، خودکفایی در تولید سیمان، پتروشیمی ، فولاد، بنزین . ساخت صدها شهرک گلخانه ای ، دسترسی به علوم نانو ، گازرسانی به تمامی روستاها ، آسفالت تمامی راهی روستایی ، ساخت هزاران کیلومتر بزرگراه و جاده ریلی ، ساخت صدها ورزشگاه و سالن ورزشی و کتابخانه و فضای آموزشی ، صادرات به میزان 52 میلیارد دلار ، ساخت 2/5 میلیون خودرو در سال و صادر به دیگر کشورها
روحانی = تعطیلی 15 هزار واحد صنعتی و تولیدی - رکود عمیق و بی سابقه در تولید - سود بانکی 35% - تعطیلی تکنولوژی هسته ای _ تعطیلی غنی سازی 20% - بیکار شدن ماهانه 5000 نفر به جمعیت بیکار کشور - واردات بی رویه و قاچاق کالا به خصوص پوشاک و میوه - تضعیف قدرت نظامی کشور - تعطیلی ساخت و ساز مسکن و تمامی طرحهای عمرانی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Chevil said:


> AjmadiNejad ....
> 
> 
> احمدی نژاد = ساخت 4/5 میلیون مسکن ، اقتدار نظامی، اجرای هدفمند یارانه ها ، ساخت موشک بالستیک ، بدست آوردن تمامی علوم و تکنولوژی هسته ای ، رتبه 15 علمی جهان ، ورود به باشگاه فضایی و هوایی جهان ، خودکفایی در تولید سیمان، پتروشیمی ، فولاد، بنزین . ساخت صدها شهرک گلخانه ای ، دسترسی به علوم نانو ، گازرسانی به تمامی روستاها ، آسفالت تمامی راهی روستایی ، ساخت هزاران کیلومتر بزرگراه و جاده ریلی ، ساخت صدها ورزشگاه و سالن ورزشی و کتابخانه و فضای آموزشی ، صادرات به میزان 52 میلیارد دلار ، ساخت 2/5 میلیون خودرو در سال و صادر به دیگر کشورها
> روحانی = تعطیلی 15 هزار واحد صنعتی و تولیدی - رکود عمیق و بی سابقه در تولید - سود بانکی 35% - تعطیلی تکنولوژی هسته ای _ تعطیلی غنی سازی 20% - بیکار شدن ماهانه 5000 نفر به جمعیت بیکار کشور - واردات بی رویه و قاچاق کالا به خصوص پوشاک و میوه - تضعیف قدرت نظامی کشور - تعطیلی ساخت و ساز مسکن و تمامی طرحهای عمرانی



I want to see his view on Syrian war.......

Sunni and Shiah needs to learn Hikmah in Quran or Chokhmah (Hebrew) in Torah, both means Wisdom

Really powerful knowledge to open our heart......

I dont know why we get separated because of political conflict during Khalifah Ali time .......

Edited: 

Amsal, Solaiman 3,4 Torah.....This is really broad explanation about Hikmah, as in Quran the definition is not as clear as that.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Chevil said:


> AjmadiNejad ....
> 
> 
> احمدی نژاد = ساخت 4/5 میلیون مسکن ، اقتدار نظامی، اجرای هدفمند یارانه ها ، ساخت موشک بالستیک ، بدست آوردن تمامی علوم و تکنولوژی هسته ای ، رتبه 15 علمی جهان ، ورود به باشگاه فضایی و هوایی جهان ، خودکفایی در تولید سیمان، پتروشیمی ، فولاد، بنزین . ساخت صدها شهرک گلخانه ای ، دسترسی به علوم نانو ، گازرسانی به تمامی روستاها ، آسفالت تمامی راهی روستایی ، ساخت هزاران کیلومتر بزرگراه و جاده ریلی ، ساخت صدها ورزشگاه و سالن ورزشی و کتابخانه و فضای آموزشی ، صادرات به میزان 52 میلیارد دلار ، ساخت 2/5 میلیون خودرو در سال و صادر به دیگر کشورها
> روحانی = تعطیلی 15 هزار واحد صنعتی و تولیدی - رکود عمیق و بی سابقه در تولید - سود بانکی 35% - تعطیلی تکنولوژی هسته ای _ تعطیلی غنی سازی 20% - بیکار شدن ماهانه 5000 نفر به جمعیت بیکار کشور - واردات بی رویه و قاچاق کالا به خصوص پوشاک و میوه - تضعیف قدرت نظامی کشور - تعطیلی ساخت و ساز مسکن و تمامی طرحهای عمرانی


اون چهار و نیم میلیون مسکن که آب و گاز نداشتن توی بندر عباس هم که ساکنین نیامده داخلش دیوارها ۱۰ سانت از هم جدا شدن . ساکنین هم میتونستن اگه شب خوابشان نبرد از شکاف سقف ستاره ها را بشمارند 
ساخت موشکهای بالستیک که از زمان رفسنجانی شروع شد و در زمان روحانی هم ادامه داره و اصلا به رییس جمهوری ربطی نداره . 
ورود به باشگاه فظایی هم مدیون اون چیزهایی هست که زمان خاتمی رویشان تحقیق شد و شروع به ساختشان شد
به هیچ وجه تمام علوم وتکنولوژی هسته ای بدست نیامد . حتی چرخه سوخت بطور کامل تکمیل نشد . خیلی چیزها هم که تکمیل شد ارزش اقتصادی نداشت .
به هیچ وجه هم توی تولید فولاد خودکفا نبودیم و خیلی از انواع فولاد را وارد میکردیم
در مورد سیمان هم نه تنها خود کغا شدیم بلکه اونقدر تولیدمان بالا رافت که نمیدونستیم با اضافه تولید چکار کنیم و کسی اون اضافی را هم از ما نمیخرید.
در مورد آسفالت تمام راههای روستایی واقعا فکر میکنی تمام راههای روستایی آسفالت شد ؟ تازه با اون تقلبهایی که در تولید قیر در زمان او شد تمام آسفالتها یکسال نشده خراب شدن.
لطفا در مورد ورزشگاه و سالن ورزشی صحبت نشه که فقط کلنگ اونها زده میشد و یک دهمشان هم ساخته نشد
ساخت ۲ و نیم میلیون خودرو هم که دروغی بیش تیست من سال آخر دولت ایشان که یادم هست سیصد هزار دستگاه خودرو هم نساختن
راستی سه نیم برابر شدن ارزش دلار را فراموش کردی بیان کنی یا سکه دویست و پنجاه تومنی شد یک و نیم میلیون


----------



## Chevil

JEskandari said:


> اون چهار و نیم میلیون مسکن که آب و گاز نداشتن توی بندر عباس هم که ساکنین نیامده داخلش دیوارها ۱۰ سانت از هم جدا شدن . ساکنین هم میتونستن اگه شب خوابشان نبرد از شکاف سقف ستاره ها را بشمارند
> ساخت موشکهای بالستیک که از زمان رفسنجانی شروع شد و در زمان روحانی هم ادامه داره و اصلا به رییس جمهوری ربطی نداره .
> ورود به باشگاه فظایی هم مدیون اون چیزهایی هست که زمان خاتمی رویشان تحقیق شد و شروع به ساختشان شد
> به هیچ وجه تمام علوم وتکنولوژی هسته ای بدست نیامد . حتی چرخه سوخت بطور کامل تکمیل نشد . خیلی چیزها هم که تکمیل شد ارزش اقتصادی نداشت .
> به هیچ وجه هم توی تولید فولاد خودکفا نبودیم و خیلی از انواع فولاد را وارد میکردیم
> در مورد سیمان هم نه تنها خود کغا شدیم بلکه اونقدر تولیدمان بالا رافت که نمیدونستیم با اضافه تولید چکار کنیم و کسی اون اضافی را هم از ما نمیخرید.
> در مورد آسفالت تمام راههای روستایی واقعا فکر میکنی تمام راههای روستایی آسفالت شد ؟ تازه با اون تقلبهایی که در تولید قیر در زمان او شد تمام آسفالتها یکسال نشده خراب شدن.
> لطفا در مورد ورزشگاه و سالن ورزشی صحبت نشه که فقط کلنگ اونها زده میشد و یک دهمشان هم ساخته نشد
> ساخت ۲ و نیم میلیون خودرو هم که دروغی بیش تیست من سال آخر دولت ایشان که یادم هست سیصد هزار دستگاه خودرو هم نساختن
> راستی سه نیم برابر شدن ارزش دلار را فراموش کردی بیان کنی یا سکه دویست و پنجاه تومنی شد یک و نیم میلیون



عزیز دلم ، ارزش دلار سه و نیم برابر نشد ، ارزش پول ملی کم شد و اونم به خاطر خیانت های آشکار یک عده ی خیلی خاص بود و هست ..... 

stop talking and let the people choose ...


----------



## Serpentine

Chevil said:


> عزیز دلم ، ارزش دلار سه و نیم برابر نشد ، ارزش پول ملی کم شد و اونم به خاطر خیانت های آشکار یک عده ی خیلی خاص بود و هست .....
> 
> stop talking and let the people choose ...



I'd love to see Dr. Ahmadinejad run for 2017 elections (and watch his debates with other candidates  as it will be the comedy of the year) but as the trend has shown, all former presidents in Iran suddenly become devil as their terms end, so he will be disqualified by GC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

Indos said:


> I want to see his view on Syrian war.......
> Sunni and Shiah needs to learn Hikmah in Quran or Chokhmah (Hebrew) in Torah, both means Wisdom
> Really powerful knowledge to open our heart......
> I dont know why we get separated because of political conflict during Khalifah Ali time .......



Greed and Politics , the problem was because people didn't really cared about Prophets words and try to choose Caliph by themselves .... 

even now with all these media , people make wrong choices in politics ...


----------



## Indos

Chevil said:


> Greed and Politics , the problem was because people didn't really cared about Prophets words and try to choose Caliph by themselves ....
> 
> even now with all these media , people make wrong choices in politics ...



Too many physical understanding of Islam will not solve the conflict in my opinion....

If we focus on Bathin knowledge (Hikmah) or in Sunni we call it Tasawuf ( as I see from Torah definition, the contain of Hikmah (Torah version) is similar with Tasawuf/Sufism), it will be solved in my opinion.

Once we reach good station, hatred will be gone, since our heart has already been satisfied with God bless. It is the sick heart that make us not united to one another. 

I hope in the future we can have both Sunni and Shia leaders who understand it so that both leaders will see each other as brothers than rivals.....and it will make us seeks compromise on dispute like in Syria and Yemen.


----------



## Hack-Hook

If any one still dream of ahmadinejad God awake him from sleep .

People in last election showed they don't want him . have you guys forget why even people who never voted in their life participated in the last Presidential election only to stop jalili who was deemed as ahmadinejad no. 2 win the election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> I'd love to see Dr. Ahmadinejad run for 2017 elections (and watch his debates with other candidates  as it will be the comedy of the year) but as the trend has shown, all former presidents in Iran suddenly become devil as their terms end, so he will be disqualified by GC.



conservatives need someone , they're already on the edge ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chevil

Indos said:


> *Too many physical understanding of Islam will not solve the conflict in my opinion....*
> 
> .



That why we believe that the Savior should come and erase all Madhabs and gather Muslims under TRUE ISLAM ...



raptor22 said:


> conservatives need someone , they're already on the edge ....



well , as far as I know , Ahmadi Nejad is anti-conservatives or conservatives are anti-AhmadiNejad ... so you don't have simple understanding of Iran politics , that mean you should educate yourself ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

JEskandari said:


> بابا حالم بهم خورد لااقل میگفتی برگ با چنجه که لاقل مزه گوشت میدادن نه پوست مرغ و آرد و .....



Koobideh is like fast food. If it's healthy and uses good fresh ingredients, it tastes like crap. When I was younger, my mom would make koobideh at home and I used to hate it. She would get so annoyed because inused to prefer the crap outside and she would tell me that the ones outside are full of junk... But what can I say, the junk tastes better



Chevil said:


> AjmadiNejad ....
> 
> 
> احمدی نژاد = ساخت 4/5 میلیون مسکن ، اقتدار نظامی، اجرای هدفمند یارانه ها ، ساخت موشک بالستیک ، بدست آوردن تمامی علوم و تکنولوژی هسته ای ، رتبه 15 علمی جهان ، ورود به باشگاه فضایی و هوایی جهان ، خودکفایی در تولید سیمان، پتروشیمی ، فولاد، بنزین . ساخت صدها شهرک گلخانه ای ، دسترسی به علوم نانو ، گازرسانی به تمامی روستاها ، آسفالت تمامی راهی روستایی ، ساخت هزاران کیلومتر بزرگراه و جاده ریلی ، ساخت صدها ورزشگاه و سالن ورزشی و کتابخانه و فضای آموزشی ، صادرات به میزان 52 میلیارد دلار ، ساخت 2/5 میلیون خودرو در سال و صادر به دیگر کشورها
> روحانی = تعطیلی 15 هزار واحد صنعتی و تولیدی - رکود عمیق و بی سابقه در تولید - سود بانکی 35% - تعطیلی تکنولوژی هسته ای _ تعطیلی غنی سازی 20% - بیکار شدن ماهانه 5000 نفر به جمعیت بیکار کشور - واردات بی رویه و قاچاق کالا به خصوص پوشاک و میوه - تضعیف قدرت نظامی کشور - تعطیلی ساخت و ساز مسکن و تمامی طرحهای عمرانی



Kodoom bank 35 mideh?? Bank man 25% mideh



JEskandari said:


> اون چهار و نیم میلیون مسکن که آب و گاز نداشتن توی بندر عباس هم که ساکنین نیامده داخلش دیوارها ۱۰ سانت از هم جدا شدن . ساکنین هم میتونستن اگه شب خوابشان نبرد از شکاف سقف ستاره ها را بشمارند
> ساخت موشکهای بالستیک که از زمان رفسنجانی شروع شد و در زمان روحانی هم ادامه داره و اصلا به رییس جمهوری ربطی نداره .
> ورود به باشگاه فظایی هم مدیون اون چیزهایی هست که زمان خاتمی رویشان تحقیق شد و شروع به ساختشان شد
> به هیچ وجه تمام علوم وتکنولوژی هسته ای بدست نیامد . حتی چرخه سوخت بطور کامل تکمیل نشد . خیلی چیزها هم که تکمیل شد ارزش اقتصادی نداشت .
> به هیچ وجه هم توی تولید فولاد خودکفا نبودیم و خیلی از انواع فولاد را وارد میکردیم
> در مورد سیمان هم نه تنها خود کغا شدیم بلکه اونقدر تولیدمان بالا رافت که نمیدونستیم با اضافه تولید چکار کنیم و کسی اون اضافی را هم از ما نمیخرید.
> در مورد آسفالت تمام راههای روستایی واقعا فکر میکنی تمام راههای روستایی آسفالت شد ؟ تازه با اون تقلبهایی که در تولید قیر در زمان او شد تمام آسفالتها یکسال نشده خراب شدن.
> لطفا در مورد ورزشگاه و سالن ورزشی صحبت نشه که فقط کلنگ اونها زده میشد و یک دهمشان هم ساخته نشد
> ساخت ۲ و نیم میلیون خودرو هم که دروغی بیش تیست من سال آخر دولت ایشان که یادم هست سیصد هزار دستگاه خودرو هم نساختن
> راستی سه نیم برابر شدن ارزش دلار را فراموش کردی بیان کنی یا سکه دویست و پنجاه تومنی شد یک و نیم میلیون



Chera harchi bade, 100 dar sad migan takhsire Ahmadenijad bud va harchi khub bud migan aslan ratbi beh reyis jomhur adare?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Chevil said:


> Greed and Politics , the problem was because people didn't really cared about Prophets words and try to choose Caliph by themselves ....
> 
> even now with all these media , people make wrong choices in politics ...



Dude, i don't understand your first sentence. We live in a republic, shouldn't the "caliph" be chosen by the people?

You shouldn't be like the greens who made so much negative noise when they lost. I don't like Rouhani but the people made the choice. We can't only support an election only when we like the results. A sign of a mature democracy is accepting the results when you loss.



JEskandari said:


> If any one still dream of ahmadinejad God awake him from sleep .
> 
> People in last election showed they don't want him . have you guys forget why even people who never voted in their life participated in the last Presidential election only to stop jalili who was deemed as ahmadinejad no. 2 win the election



That's not fair. Jalili wasn't necessary Ahmadenijad no 2. Take me as an example, who loves Ahmadenijad, I did not vote for Jalili, I voted for Ghalibaf.

By the way, look at this poll for few months back. I don't know how reputable the poll is but...

http://shohadayeiran.com/fa/news/94179/نتایج-یک-نظرسنجی-درباره-روحانی-و-احمدی-نژاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

JEskandari said:


> Thats the plain old several thousands year old paper which is illegal because of health concern , here nobody warp the fastfood in tinfoil.


Health concern over plain old paper? Is it a choking hazard or something? I don't get why plain paper would be a health hazard...







Chevil said:


> The man who was gone , will come back ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Health concern over plain old paper? Is it a choking hazard or something? I don't get why plain paper would be a health hazard...


If you go toba paper factory and see what chemical they use in preparing papers , you'll see why there is health concern .
Its not like several hundred years ago that they didn't used any poison for making it , sadly its industrial age and we use industrial age shortcuts which are not entirely human or environmental friendly.



Madali said:


> Dude, i don't understand your first sentence. We live in a republic, shouldn't the "caliph" be chosen by the people?
> 
> You shouldn't be like the greens who made so much negative noise when they lost. I don't like Rouhani but the people made the choice. We can't only support an election only when we like the results. A sign of a mature democracy is accepting the results when you loss.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not fair. Jalili wasn't necessary Ahmadenijad no 2. Take me as an example, who loves Ahmadenijad, I did not vote for Jalili, I voted for Ghalibaf.
> 
> By the way, look at this poll for few months back. I don't know how reputable the poll is but...
> 
> http://shohadayeiran.com/fa/news/94179/نتایج-یک-نظرسنجی-درباره-روحانی-و-احمدی-نژاد


Don't read to much in those polls have you forgot each party used to print polls that show them ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

JEskandari said:


> If you go toba paper factory and see what chemical they use in preparing papers , you'll see why there is health concern .
> Its not like several hundred years ago that they didn't used any poison for making it , sadly its industrial age and we use industrial age shortcuts which are not entirely human or environmental friendly.



I don't think these are normal papers. They are like foil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

Madali said:


> Dude, i don't understand your first sentence. We live in a republic, shouldn't the "caliph" be chosen by the people?
> 
> You shouldn't be like the greens who made so much negative noise when they lost. I don't like Rouhani but the people made the choice. We can't only support an election only when we like the results. A sign of a mature democracy is accepting the results when you loss.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not fair. Jalili wasn't necessary Ahmadenijad no 2. Take me as an example, who loves Ahmadenijad, I did not vote for Jalili, I voted for Ghalibaf.
> 
> By the way, look at this poll for few months back. I don't know how reputable the poll is but...
> 
> http://shohadayeiran.com/fa/news/94179/نتایج-یک-نظرسنجی-درباره-روحانی-و-احمدی-نژاد



No , Caliph is heir of Prophet , and Prophet are chosen by Gods , so Caliph should be chosen by God or by Man of God ( Prophet ) ....
In Democracy , who has more resource in most cases have more chance ...


anyway , Jalili has strong disagreement with Ahmadi Nejad , they have separate agenda ...


----------



## Madali

Chevil said:


> No , Caliph is heir of Prophet , and Prophet are chosen by Gods , so Caliph should be chosen by God or by Man of God ( Prophet ) ....
> In Democracy , who has more resource in most cases have more chance ...
> 
> 
> anyway , Jalili has strong disagreement with Ahmadi Nejad , they have separate agenda ...



I don't what to get into a long religious discussion nor a thousand year old political succession discussions, but you have to understand that the side who disagree with your statement have reasonable enough arguments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

---

And this is how I am spending my time in the office today. Watching youtube videos of guests fighting each other on different Arab debate shows. Most of them are hosted by MemriTV, so I feel a bit guilty for watching content by that garbage Israeli group, but still...fun!

Here is an example. Middle Easterns are so full of emotion!






I could watch these all day,






I swear I'll stop spamming this thread with so many of these videos...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

Madali said:


> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could watch these all day,



It's unknown why Arabs (Sunnis) support a murderer and maniac Saddam Hussein. If they support him because he killed Shittes then they should rethink because he killed and gassed countless Iraqi Kurds whom are Sunnis. 
He also invaded Kuwait and even took some parts of Saudi Arabia but still gets support from these countries.
In addition, he killed many of his comrades and some whom were from his own cities ( takrit) and in the end left a country in ruins and devastating situation which lasts till now.


----------



## Madali

Blackmoon said:


> It's unknown why Arabs (Sunnis) support a murderer and maniac Saddam Hussein. If they support him because he killed Shittes then they should rethink because he killed and gassed countless Iraqi Kurds whom are Sunnis.
> He also invaded Kuwait and even took some parts of Saudi Arabia but still gets support from these countries.
> In addition, he killed many of his comrades and some whom were from his own cities ( takrit) and in the end left a country in ruins and devastating situation which lasts till now.



Some Sunni Arabs support him, not all Sunni Arabs support him. The same way some Shia Iranians support Reza Shah, and not all Shia Iranians support Reza Shah. And some Shia Iranians support Mek, but not all Shia Iranians support Mek.

Let's not generalize just by me posting a few out of context clips from MemriTV please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Chevil said:


> That why we believe that the Savior should come and erase all Madhabs and gather Muslims under TRUE ISLAM ...
> 
> 
> 
> well , as far as I know , Ahmadi Nejad is anti-conservatives or conservatives are anti-AhmadiNejad ... so you don't have simple understanding of Iran politics , that mean you should educate yourself ...



Thanks for your tips ... I've never voted him ... just saying conservatives have no candidate at the moment to unite and organize a campaign for the next presidential election ... vividly Ahmadinejad have votes in remote areas the same he had back in 80s and certainly he might exploit this situation ... actually he's counting the days to comeback to the power ... furthermore conservatives' weakness and their fear of continuous defeat by reformists like previous presidential, parliamentary and assembly of expert elections could pursued them to introduce him as their candidate ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

That's just messed up, he needs some medication. The other two videos were funny but this one is messed up. @Madali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chevil

raptor22 said:


> Thanks for your tips ... I've never voted him ... just saying conservatives have no candidate at the moment to unite and organize a campaign for the next presidential election ... vividly Ahmadinejad have votes in remote areas the same he had back in 80s and certainly he might exploit this situation ... actually he's counting the days to comeback to the power ... furthermore conservatives' weakness and their fear of continuous defeat by reformists like previous presidential, parliamentary and assembly of expert elections could pursued them to introduce him as their candidate ...



First : Conservatives defeat is just a myth , they have 55-60 % of Parliament seats and their candidates have majority of assembly of experts .... 
Second : Conservatives are against both AhmadiNejad and Jallili but when it come to choose between Hashemi and Jalili/AhmadiNejad , they always choose who is not Hashemi Rafsanjani ...
Third : Reformist become pawn of Hashemi and his Kargozaran Party ( Traditional Right Wing ) ...
Fourth : Rouhani is puppet of Hashemi and for sure he is not reformist ... 

......

رفته بودم جلسه ی انتخاباتی یکی از این کاندیدهای اصلاح طلب ، حرف هاش بد نبود ، شاید بهش رای دادم ، بزرگترین مشکلش اصلاح طلب بودنش هست ...

گویا روس ها دوباره بر سر و هیکل ما خرابی کردند و علاوه بر اس 300 ، سوریه رو هم رها کردن .... گفته بودم به این ها اعتمادی نیست ولی کسی گوش نداد


----------



## scythian500

Madali said:


> ---
> 
> And this is how I am spending my time in the office today. Watching youtube videos of guests fighting each other on different Arab debate shows. Most of them are hosted by MemriTV, so I feel a bit guilty for watching content by that garbage Israeli group, but still...fun!
> 
> Here is an example. Middle Easterns are so full of emotion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could watch these all day,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I'll stop spamming this thread with so many of these videos...


Iranians never do these stuff... Iranians are polite and rich in culture... I used to watch Arabs debating...or even worse... in normal TV talks they speak rude, load, hit each other and even want to kill the other guy with a gun!! This loudness in talk and always interfering the other guy is a mostly an Arab thing... You can see this among ordinary arabs on daily basis...

so it is not a Middle east thing... it is an Arab thing


----------



## VEVAK

Chevil said:


> First : Conservatives defeat is just a myth , they have 55-60 % of Parliament seats and their candidates have majority of assembly of experts ....
> Second : Conservatives are against both AhmadiNejad and Jallili but when it come to choose between Hashemi and Jalili/AhmadiNejad , they always choose who is not Hashemi Rafsanjani ...
> Third : Reformist become pawn of Hashemi and his Kargozaran Party ( Traditional Right Wing ) ...
> Fourth : Rouhani is puppet of Hashemi and for sure he is not reformist ...
> 
> ......
> 
> رفته بودم جلسه ی انتخاباتی یکی از این کاندیدهای اصلاح طلب ، حرف هاش بد نبود ، شاید بهش رای دادم ، بزرگترین مشکلش اصلاح طلب بودنش هست ...
> 
> گویا روس ها دوباره بر سر و هیکل ما خرابی کردند و علاوه بر اس 300 ، سوریه رو هم رها کردن .... گفته بودم به این ها اعتمادی نیست ولی کسی گوش نداد




60% of Iran's population lives in an area where there are only 90 seats!!! everyone knows that! Khar khodeti 

Mardakeh ghachag chee!!! 

Keep dreaming!


----------



## Madali

VEVAK said:


> 60% of Iran's population lives in an area where there are only 90 seats!!! everyone knows that! Khar khodeti
> 
> Mardakeh ghachag chee!!!
> 
> Keep dreaming!



Agar mikhahim bas konim, biya hadaghal tohin beh ham nakonim, duste aziz.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

SOHEIL said:


>



Similar to David Guetta - She Wolf ..


----------



## Blackmoon

VEVAK said:


> 60% of Iran's population lives in an area where there are only 90 seats!!! everyone knows that! Khar khodeti
> 
> Mardakeh ghachag chee!!!
> 
> Keep dreaming!


They won all the Tehran's seats and that's all that matters, in addition second round will be on may 2016 which they will definitely gain more votes.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Blackmoon said:


> They won all the Tehran's seats and that's all that matters, in addition second round will be on may 2016 which they will definitely gain more votes.


Well, who knew what future may bring forth.


----------



## SOHEIL

raptor22 said:


> Similar to David Guetta - She Wolf ..



yea


----------



## BordoEnes

Watching the Iranian movie Shahid Mostafa Chamran right now, really good so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

BordoEnes said:


> Watching the Iranian movie Shahid Mostafa Chamran right now, really good so far.



Che movie you mean? Directed by Ebrahim Hatami kia? That's great, and it will be interesting for Turks too, as it's all about Kurdish militancy in beginning years of revolution (though the film plot narrates only 3 days of his life).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Serpentine said:


> Che movie you mean? Directed by Ebrahim Hatami kia? That's great, and it will be interesting for Turks too, as it's all about Kurdish militancy in beginning years of revolution (though the film plot narrates only 3 days of his life).



Yeah i assumed that was the title. This is the link. Nearly finished watching it.






Really great movie so far. Really captures the tragedies and the struggle against militancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VEVAK

Madali said:


> Agar mikhahim bas konim, biya hadaghal tohin beh ham nakonim, duste aziz.



Bahss neest! hageegat, hageegateh! Hameh medonan bazareh siah Iran dast e key e va bardoshtaneh tahreem zarareh key



The travel and tourism industry is one of the world’s largest industries with a global economic contribution (direct, indirect and induced) of almost 7.6 trillion U.S. dollars in 2014. The direct economic impact of the industry, including accommodation, transportation, entertainment and attractions, was approximately 2.36 trillion U.S. dollars that year.

$7.6 Trillion USD if Iran was to only get 2% of it, that would over $150 Billion USD vs Iran's overall exports in 2014 was only $95 Billion USD!

Iran should be one of the would's top 20 Tourist destinations! BUT we are not and the only reason we are not is because of people like him and people that support ROSARI BA TO SARRI and other antiquated ideology!

Agheh kallaton o zeer nemetoneen bendonzeen eshkol as khodeteh aghah na as dokhtareh 

engar yeki beyad hamaro bendozeh zendon bad begheh negoh koon dozdi nakardan bebeen cheh Mosalmonayeh khobi an! Yean k nashood Islam!!!! On keh dooreh fesad bood o tonest jeloyeh khodesho begeereh oon mosalmooneh na oni ke mekhad hamaro to zendan bendozeh choon adam neest as khodesh ghodrateh nafsi neshoon bedeh! 

Mah ham kohha e faravan va peest ha Ski e allii darreem o metoneem peest ha ghashang tar ham besazeem ham janghal ha sabz e shomal o lab darya khazar shomal o dareem 
ham jazayereh yeh faravan e jonoob hameh ba ab ha abi shaffof e zeba darreem ham asareh bostoni e faravan darrem ham dasht o beyaboon o sahraha yeh zeba dareem ghaza ha khaili khoob o khoshmazeh dorreem mardomemoon ham keh hameh mashallah mehmoon navaz o ba savad hameh chee ham keh to Iran nesbatan arzoon! 

Rosari ba to sarri = Ghatleh eghtesadeh Iran 
Ershad = Ghatleh eghtesadeh Iran


----------



## Chevil

Blackmoon said:


> They won all the Tehran's seats and that's all that matters, in addition second round will be on may 2016 which they will definitely gain more votes.



Thats will lead them to their second downfall ... this time they may not be able to stand up again .... TEHRAN's is not matter , Iran is matter ...


----------



## Blackmoon

Chevil said:


> Thats will lead them to their second downfall ... this time they may not be able to stand up again .... TEHRAN's is not matter , Iran is matter ...


Down fall ? hmm i think you referrer this word to Principlists right ? because reformist won more seats than principiltes in parliaments, the president is also reformist and majority in assembly of experts. 
Tehran is not matter? the capital city is not matter ? so what matters ? Tuyserkan ?
More facts for you: 83 seats for reformists and 64 for principlists. Reformists gain 51 more seats than last time and principlits lost 93. so what exactly you mean by "downfall" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Guys did you know some people in ME (normal citizens not necessarily AQ or ISIS supporters) are actually sad and angry that no suicide bombing is hitting Iran's major cities and that they are wishing, openly and secretly, to see it happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Uhuhu

BordoEnes said:


> Watching the Iranian movie Shahid Mostafa Chamran right now, really good so far.


you can also watch out some other good iranian movies and series in turkish Dubbed or turkish subtitle.
Hz.Süleyman'ın Krallığı,hz yusuf and etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

اشک من رو که در آورد. خدا رحمتشون کنه. به بازماندگانشون هم صبر بده.

عکس/ پدرهایی که عید به خانه نرسیدند



Serpentine said:


> Guys did you know some people (normal citizens not necessarily AQ or ISIS supporters) are actually sad and angry that no suicide bombing is hitting Iran's major cities and that they are wishing, openly and secretly, to see it happen?


It is because of people above that Iran is safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

@Serpentine
Agha cheshemoon zadi ke  albate zaheran amdi naboude o koshte nadaade ta alan ...
39 مصدوم در انفجار کپسول گاز در بازار تهران




*ماجرای توطئه نافرجام علیه قاسم سلیمانی*

یکی از روزنامه ها در گفت‌وگویی با صادق خرازی، از توطئه نافرجام علیه حاج قاسم سلیمانی خبر داد. در بخش کوتاهی از این مصاحبه - خرازی گفته است: حاج قاسم سلیمانی (در عملیات طریق القدس) مجروح شده بود. برای درمان او را به مشهد فرستاده بودند. چون شکمش ترکش خورده بود از زیر قفسه سینه‌اش تا روی مثانه‌اش را باز کرده بودند و وضع بدی داشت. 45، 46 روز کسی نمی‌دانست قاسم سلیمانی زنده است یا شهید شده. در آن زمان هم فرمانده گردان بود که مجروح شد. بالاخره شهید موحدی کرمانی پسر همین آقای موحدی کرمانی قاسم را در مشهد پیدا کرد و گفت طبقه سوم یک بیمارستان در مشهد(قائم) است. خرازی اضافه کرد: پزشک حاج قاسم از منافقین بود و می‌خواست حاج قاسم را بکشد، به همین دلیل شکم قاسم را باز گذاشته بود که منجر به عفونت شده بود. اما یک پرستار باشرف کرمانی به خاطر حس کرمانی و ناسیونالیستی‌اش قاسم را شب دزدیده بود، جایش را با دو مریض دیگر در یک طبقه دیگر عوض کرد و به دکتر گفته بود قاسم را از اینجا بردند. این گفت و گو در سالنامه اعتماد منتشر شده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> Agha cheshemoon zadi ke  albate zaheran amdi naboude o koshte nadaade ta alan ...



Inke tasadofi bude. manzuram enfejare terroristi bud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

rahi2357 said:


> *ماجرای توطئه نافرجام علیه قاسم سلیمانی*
> 
> یکی از روزنامه ها در گفت‌وگویی با صادق خرازی، از توطئه نافرجام علیه حاج قاسم سلیمانی خبر داد. در بخش کوتاهی از این مصاحبه - خرازی گفته است: حاج قاسم سلیمانی (در عملیات طریق القدس) مجروح شده بود. برای درمان او را به مشهد فرستاده بودند. چون شکمش ترکش خورده بود از زیر قفسه سینه‌اش تا روی مثانه‌اش را باز کرده بودند و وضع بدی داشت. 45، 46 روز کسی نمی‌دانست قاسم سلیمانی زنده است یا شهید شده. در آن زمان هم فرمانده گردان بود که مجروح شد. بالاخره شهید موحدی کرمانی پسر همین آقای موحدی کرمانی قاسم را در مشهد پیدا کرد و گفت طبقه سوم یک بیمارستان در مشهد(قائم) است. خرازی اضافه کرد: پزشک حاج قاسم از منافقین بود و می‌خواست حاج قاسم را بکشد، به همین دلیل شکم قاسم را باز گذاشته بود که منجر به عفونت شده بود. اما یک پرستار باشرف کرمانی به خاطر حس کرمانی و ناسیونالیستی‌اش قاسم را شب دزدیده بود، جایش را با دو مریض دیگر در یک طبقه دیگر عوض کرد و به دکتر گفته بود قاسم را از اینجا بردند. این گفت و گو در سالنامه اعتماد منتشر شده است.


what a nonsense.

let see what was Tariq-Al-Qods operation


> *Operation Tariq al-Qods* (Persian: عملیات طریق القدس‎‎, meaning "Jerusalem Way") was an operation in the Iran–Iraq War launched by Iran to free Bostan.


and Kharazi seems have forget that if he call anybody a MKO terrorist he must reserve that for the people who decided send him from west of Iran to east of Iran for treatment and that delay resulted in infection . 
and honestly this Sadeq Kharrazi guy knows no shit about medicine or surgery . first if they have opened his abdomen from pubis to sternum it means peritonitis and severe damage to intestine due to the shrapnel .
well if I was a member of MKO and wanted to kill somebody who at the first year of war was commander of a division I would have sew the wound and let the nature do it's job instead of let the wound be open and wash it with N/S.
For Gods sake its called secondary Union and they decided on it because of infection , It was not the cause of the infection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710176885800509440

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

JEskandari said:


> and Kharazi seems have forget that if he call anybody a MKO terrorist he must reserve that for the people who decided send him from west of Iran to east of Iran for treatment and that delay resulted in infection .
> and honestly this Sadeq Kharrazi guy knows no shit about medicine or surgery . first if they have opened his abdomen from pubis to sternum it means peritonitis and severe damage to intestine due to the shrapnel .
> well if I was a member of MKO and wanted to kill somebody who at the first year of war was commander of a division I would have sew the wound and let the nature do it's job instead of let the wound be open and wash it with N/S.
> For Gods sake its called secondary Union and they decided on it because of infection , It was not the cause of the infection


 Agreed . Sounds that he can't describe it well in details .Also "monafegh" could be both MKO or any other "mohareb "groups and individuals . But i think the assassination happened .Obviously not in the way kharazi describes .



Serpentine said:


> Inke tasadofi bude. manzuram enfejare terroristi bud


Namak beriz roo khodet serpi jan .  entehari naboud vali akhe 1 sa@ az harfat nagzashte boud ke terekid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> Namak beriz roo khodet serpi jan .  entehari naboud vali akhe 1 sa@ az harfat nagzashte boud ke terekid


Akhe man hichvaght be cheshm shuri maruf nabudam , daghighan barax, hame migan cheshmet shur nist. 

Albate bad shans ta delet bekhad hastam, dast bezanam be ab sang mishe. in hafte mavade avalie projeie arshadam ro az sandugh aghabe mashin dozdidan. alanam ostadam baham ghahr karde.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Guys did you know some people (normal citizens not necessarily AQ or ISIS supporters) are actually sad and angry that no suicide bombing is hitting Iran's major cities and that they are wishing, openly and secretly, to see it happen?



Thanks God not happened yet ... but it very important to notice that we've got many doshman in our region that see Iran stability as a threat ...


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710176885800509440


I know it may look awkward to Westerners but does it also looks weird to you guys too ?


----------



## Arminkh

Sinan said:


> I know it may look awkward to Westerners but does it also looks weird to you guys too ?


I'd say it was too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> I know it may look awkward to Westerners but does it also looks weird to you guys too ?



2 males hugging and kissing? Of course not, that's a Middle Eastern tradition. But 2 presidents doing that, it's a rare scene these days. Though the reason is obvious, it shows that 2 countries are each others' biggest allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Guys did you know some people in ME (normal citizens not necessarily AQ or ISIS supporters) are actually sad and angry that no suicide bombing is hitting Iran's major cities and that they are wishing, openly and secretly, to see it happen?


Yes of course. 

What can i say? They had those things coming when they allied with others (west and the Israel) against one of their own 

My message to them : Kiss our as#es motherFerz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan

I read Turkey has banned Nowruz celebrations, is this nationwide or just limited to some towns?


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> 
> I read Turkey has banned Nowruz celebrations, is this nationwide or just limited to some towns?


Peace process is frozen, no more Nowruz.

It's banned in many cities. I know it's banned in Ankara, Istanbul, Izmır and Adana. And many more cities in southeastern Turkey....It's not banned in Diyarbakır though.

HDP MP burned his tie to protest bans....






Police extinguished it afterwards...


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Peace process is frozen, no more Nowruz.
> 
> It's banned in many cities. I know it's banned in Ankara, Istanbul, Izmır and Adana. And many more cities in southeastern Turkey....It's not banned in Diyarbakır though.
> 
> HDP MP burned his tie to protest bans....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police extinguished it afterwards...



What does a 3000 old celebration have to do with 'peace process'? Another fascist act by Erdogan. Disgusting.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> What does a 3000 old celebration have to do with 'peace process'? Another fascist act by Erdogan. Disgusting.


















No more nevruz....they can burn a small fire in their house and hop over it.

HDP still says they are going to celebrate nevruz despite the bans....i think this time nevruz will be bloody.


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


>



When you have such a huge population holding Ocalan's signs, it means something, it shows you have went wrong at some point, somewhere. Reminds me of early years of Ataturk's rule, in which Kurds where seen more like animals rather than humans. Things have improved so much in past century, but some glimpses of the past still exist in the actions of Turkish authorities. Old habits die hard.

I can already imagine, if we had done something even remotely close to this about our Azeri population, you guys would come here screaming how were chauvinists, fascists.

Nothing personal here, so please don't be offended by my post. I just find it outrageous that Turkish authorities feel danger and threatened from a celebration that has been held for thousands of years. It speaks volumes at the same time. They were just waiting for an excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Things have improved so much in past century, but some glimpses of the past still exist in the actions of Turkish authorities. *Old habits die hard. *


Like?


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Serpentine said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/710176885800509440


At 0:10 Erdogan had a WTF moment. @Sinan notice the body language, Erdogan was done.


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> When you have such a huge population holding Ocalan's signs, it means something, it shows you have went wrong at some point, somewhere. Reminds me of early years of Ataturk's rule, in which Kurds where seen more like animals rather than humans. Things have improved so much in past century, but some glimpses of the past still exist in the actions of Turkish authorities. Old habits die hard.
> 
> I can already imagine, if we had done something even remotely close to this about our Azeri population, you guys would come here screaming how were chauvinists, fascists.
> 
> Nothing personal here, so please don't be offended by my post.


I don't get offended over empty and meaningless words, so no problem.



Serpentine said:


> I just find it outrageous that Turkish authorities feel danger from a celebration that has been held for thousands of years. It speaks volumes at the same time.


Above post was intended to show you that it's not related with tradition or celebration but about some PKK sympathizans who turns celebrations into PKK propaganda..... So, no newruz or anything like it.



XenoEnsi-14 said:


> At 0:10 Erdogan had a WTF moment. @Sinan notice the body language, Erdogan was done.


Nah...it's pretty much normal......look, it's not normal between strangers. It's normal between family members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Like?


Like Turkification attempts in early days of republic, which led to thousands of deaths and much destruction? 

Dersim massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Like Turkification attempts in early days of republic, which led to thousands of deaths and much destruction?
> 
> Dersim massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You said old habit die hard so i wanna know which are those that still exist, are we gonna dig out history? Because Iran also wasnt an angel at some points of its history.
1979 was also a year of Kurdish rebellion but not in Turkey though.


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> You said old habit die hard so i wanna know which are those that still exist, are we gonna dig out history? Because Iran also wasnt an angel at some points of its history.
> 1979 was also a year of Kurdish rebellion but not in Turkey though.



My point was not talking history either, but you asked for example. The whole point was that, after coming this long way in past century, Turkish authorities are reviving old memories. Yes, there was a Kurdish rebellion in Iran too (though nothing in scale of the one in Turkey) (and we also have had mistakes in the past dealing with the Kurds, we could have done much better). Banning Nowruz is only going to make things worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Like Turkification attempts in early days of republic, which led to thousands of deaths and much destruction?
> 
> Dersim massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Turkification and Dersim ?

Tunceli Operation started because Kurdish Clans wanted to continue in the feudal system and wanted autonomy, didn't recognize government. 

In July 1967 Militants stroked an military outpost, killed 33 soldiers and burned down the post. They continued to attack infrastructure and military outposts and established themselves an irregular army.

So, Turkish army went in and solved the problem.



xenon54 said:


> You said old habit die hard so i wanna know which are those that still exist, are we gonna dig out history? Because Iran also wasnt an angel at some points of its history.
> 1979 was also a year of Kurdish rebellion but not in Turkey though.


Meh..... Shias are angels, Sunnis are evil.

Whatever you say, these guys won't accept so don't waste your breath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> My point was not talking history either, but you asked for example. The whole point was that, after coming this long way in past century, Turkish authorities are reviving old memories. Yes, there was a Kurdish rebellion in Iran too (though nothing in scale of the one in Turkey) (and we also have had mistakes in the past dealing with the Kurds, we could have done much better). Banning Nowruz is only going to make things worse.


In case you havent noticed it we have a high security risk these days in Turkey, the last thing we need is a mass gathering of pkk supporters.
The celebrations arent banned per se, only in places with high terror risk, everyone is free to celebrate it but the neccessary precautions must be taken considering the situation at the moment.

So stop making it appear as if Kurdish customs (which isnt even Kurdish only) are being banned on purpose.



Sinan said:


> Meh..... Shias are angels, Sunnis are evil.
> 
> Whatever you say, these guys won't accept so don't waste your breath.


I really dont know what Serpis problem is, from day one since pkk started to attack us he has been accusing us and even calling the first suicide attack in Ankara as ''not terrorism'' because it was against military.
Seems like has his own definition which vary depending on the situation, i wonder if he would would call an isis suicide bomber a terrorist even if he only attacked SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Sinan said:


> Meh..... Shias are angels, Sunnis are evil


Erdogan's sectarian mindset has had its impact I'm afraid. This was NOT about being Sunni or Shia. This is the last thing I'd expect to hear from a Turkish citizen, but thanks to Erdogan, everything is possible now.



xenon54 said:


> In case you havent noticed it we have a high security risk these days in Turkey, the last thing we need is a mass gathering of pkk supporters.
> The celebrations arent banned per se, only in places with high terror risk, everyone is free to celebrate it but the neccessary precautions must be taken considering the situation at the moment.
> 
> So stop making it appear as if Kurdish customs (which isnt even Kurdish only) are being banned on purpose.



My whole point is that, banning Nowruz is only going to make things worse. I don't know how you guys are taking it, but as an outsider, what I'm seeing is that Turkey is going in reverse direction in past months.



xenon54 said:


> I really dont know what Serpis problem is, from day one since pkk started to attack us he has been accusing us and even calling the first suicide attack in Ankara as ''not terrorism'' because it was against military.
> Seems like has his his own definition which vary depending on the situation, i wonder if he would would call an isis suicide bomber a terrorist even if he only attacked SAA.



Thanks for not stating my whole post. I said previously, a group can be called terrorists (by the exact definition), when they target civilians for political,religious purposes. An attack can be called terrorism when it involves targeting civilians for the same reason. And I said in that post (which you didn't mention here, for obvious reasons), even if it involves an attack on Iranian military. I was solely talking about the abuse of the word terrorism by the west which has also affected people's mentality all over the world.

If a group attacks Iranian military (only and only military), I can call them animals, scumbags etc, but terrorist would not be the right word in this case. The last week attack in Ankara was purely a terrorist attack, because it killed civilians, but an IED attack against a Turkish or Iranian military convoy, would not be categorized as a terrorist attack.

ISIS are terrorists because they kill civilians for their beliefs and for the sake of terrorizing, not because of attacking SAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Erdogan's sectarian mindset has had its impact I'm afraid. This was NOT about being Sunni or Shia. This is the last thing I'd expect to hear from a Turkish citizen, but thanks to Erdogan, everything is possible now.


Yeah he is controlling our minds, die shia dieeeeee. 



Serpentine said:


> My whole point is that, banning Nowruz is only going to make things worse. I don't know how you guys are taking it, but as an outsider, what I'm seeing is that Turkey is going in reverse direction in past months.


The whole peace process with pkk was a mistake as we see it today, back then there were no suicide bombers setting off bombs in the middle of the capital, in that sense its good that we are going back to the good old days where we were hunting pkk, i hope the operations dont stop till the last rat. 



Serpentine said:


> Thanks for not stating my whole post. I said previously, a group can be called terrorists (by the exact definition), when they target civilians for political,religious purposes. An attack can be called terrorism when it involves targeting civilians for the same reason. And I said in that post (which you didn't mention here, for obvious reasons), even if it involves an attack on Iranian military. I was solely talking about the abuse of the word terrorism by the west which has also affected people's mentality all over the world.
> 
> If a group attacks Iranian military (only and only military), I can call them animals, scumbags etc, but terrorist would not be the right word in this case. The last week attack in Ankara was purely a terrorist attack, because it killed civilians, but an IED attack against a Turkish or Iranian military convoy, would not be categorized as a terrorist attack.
> 
> ISIS are terrorists because they kill civilians for their beliefs and for the sake of terrorizing, not because of attacking SAA.


Well then you should look up at the definition terrorism again.
Terrorism | Define Terrorism at Dictionary.com

And the casualities in Ankara bombing in february.
February 2016 Ankara bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

All this a side, its your general attitude regarding this whole pkk-Turkey issue, from day one you have been accusing Turkey with starting the conflict again even thought it was pkk that made various attacks during peace process, what exactly are you expecting, that we sit on our asses and pretend that there is peace or something?


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> I can already imagine, if we had done something even remotely close to this about our Azeri population, you guys would come here screaming how were chauvinists, fascists.


well you have banned Turkish name in iran change the Turkish names of town villages and make films and tv series to mock humiliated Turkish people and teach your fars kinsman to see/feel them selves superior to turks


Serpentine said:


> Turkish authorities feel danger and threatened from a celebration that has been held for thousands of years


good point idk why Iranian authorities feel danger and threatened from name on person !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> I really dont know what Serpis problem is, from day one since pkk started to attack us he has been accusing us and even calling the first suicide attack in Ankara as ''not terrorism'' because it was against military.
> Seems like has his own definition which vary depending on the situation, i wonder if he would would call an isis suicide bomber a terrorist even if he only attacked SAA


You know how they defend, Iraqi Central government, Assad, Hezbollah, Lebanon, Yemen. And how they oppose FSA, GCC countries and Turkey every given chance......like i said before no need to discuss over certain things with these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Sinan said:


> You know how they defend, Iraqi Central government, Assad, Hezbollah, Lebanon, Yemen. And how they oppose FSA, GCC countries and Turkey every given chance......like i said before no need to discuss over certain things with these people.


very true my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

@Serpentine Bro no need to discuss about clear issues,The Roots of the current situation in turkey is behavior of kemal mustafa and his pro for over decades in turkey. you never can talk reasonably with people who worship a racist over decades yet. we all know they never are gonna even listen to you and you just waste your time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Arminkh said:


> اشک من رو که در آورد. خدا رحمتشون کنه. به بازماندگانشون هم صبر بده.
> 
> عکس/ پدرهایی که عید به خانه نرسیدند
> 
> 
> It is because of people above that Iran is safe.



That's the ugly face of war .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Sinan said:


> You know how they defend, Iraqi Central government, Assad, Hezbollah, Lebanon, Yemen. And how they oppose FSA, GCC countries and Turkey every given chance......like i said before no need to discuss over certain things with these people.


Iraqi central govt. Vs FSA terrorists ? well thats certainly a tough choice for normal countries 

For now i'd suggest that you and your people in this forum shut up and work to find ways in order to ramp up safety in your - now terrorist haven - country .

our choices are clear . Hezbollah and Lebense govt. PMF and Iraqi govt. Houthis and Yemeni legit govt.

what about yours ? ISIS , anus-rats and FSA terrorists are tough choices i suppose .

Good luck and stay safe .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Sinan said:


> No more nevruz....they can burn a small fire in their house and hop over it.
> 
> HDP still says they are going to celebrate nevruz despite the bans....i think this time nevruz will be bloody.


Kurdish people are not your enemies, PKK is.you guys are escalating a bigger disaster.you have no idea how Nowrooz is important to Iranic people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chevil

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan
> I read Turkey has banned Nowruz celebrations, is this nationwide or just limited to some towns?



Zarif is there , what is his words about this matter !?



xenon54 said:


> Yeah he is controlling our minds, die shia dieeeeee.



you are an official member of AKP and an official in Turkey government !? and you acting like a total idiot ....



asena_great said:


> well you have banned Turkish name in iran change the Turkish names of town villages and make films and tv series to mock humiliated Turkish people and teach your fars kinsman to see/feel them selves superior to turks



no wonder why you ottoman turks are so naive and ignorant and racist ... show proof for your claim ..


----------



## rahi2357

PDF WTH ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

rahi2357 said:


> PDF WTH ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

rahi2357 said:


> PDF WTH ??


Obviously, this forum's owners have just have one thing in their minds....and that's money. They are letting all kinds of trolls to run wild in the forum....just to see increased post numbers and threads, not using adequate web hosts, precautions in order to save money, etc....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

More over you possibly cannot throw a joke at Pakistan . Pakistan is truly Pak in the minds of the moderators .

Apparently the Indian "Spy" that they arrested has died of a heart attack . they made a thread for it and i posted this in the thread :

"Cardiac Arrest" ? 

Whats the harm in this ? @HRK ? seriously dude ?

Iranian section is almost dead mate because of the strange measures you guys are taking . we don't bother anyone and we don't troll anyone .

Pls don't take me wrong . i couldn't possibly care less but this is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

haman10 said:


> "Cardiac Arrest" ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 299844



what were you trying to imply there ... ???


would you care to explain .... ???


----------



## Blue Marlin

HRK said:


> what were you trying to imply there ... ???
> 
> 
> would you care top explain .... ???


i have been given a strike by wajsal. after a while will that expire ?


----------



## HRK

Blue Marlin said:


> i have been given a strike by wajsal. after a while will that expire ?



yes at the end of this month ....


----------



## Blackmoon

Even more strange my avatar has changed to the previous one.


----------



## -SINAN-

HRK said:


> what were you trying to imply there ... ???
> 
> 
> would you care to explain .... ???


To summarize....."Double Standart".

I don't like Haman a bit, but he is right. If you as moderators punish every troll and off-topic post like you treated Haman this would be a lovely forum....but you let trolls to run amok in certain sections. (ME section)...in order to see increased post numbers = more traffic for the forum = more money.

People can say, imply, slander,insult to their hearts content against certain countries (Saudi Arabis, Turkey, Iran)....it's allowed. But say a slightly offensive thing against Pakistan. You are banned or striked.... Haman is over it, i'm also over it and used to it(as this is not "Turkish Defence Forum" or "Iranian Defence Forum")....but at least don't act like you don't know what's the problem here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Sinan said:


> Haman this would be a lovely forum....but you let trolls to run amok in certain sections. (ME section)



coming from a person who is himself reported by other members ''routinely'' .... ??? ''double standard'' ...  ???

secondly Middleeast section is not my exclusive responsibility if you have complain talk to Horus or Webby ....

secondly it is not to my concern that you like someone or not .... but you are interfering on his behalf in a matter which is related to Pakistani section ... so plz keep yourself out of it .....


----------



## -SINAN-

HRK said:


> coming from a person who is himself reported by other members ''routinely'' .... ??? ''double standard'' ...  ???
> 
> secondly Middleeast section is not my exclusive responsibility if you have complain talk to Horus or Webby ....
> 
> secondly it is not to my concern that you like someone or not .... but you are interfering on his behalf in a matter which is related to Pakistani section ... so plz keep yourself out of it .....



You as plural...meaning all of the mods....anyways, your childish behavior as a mod is an excellent example which explains the current state of the forum. No need for further discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

HRK said:


> coming from a person who is himself reported by other members ''routinely'' .... ??? ''double standard'' ...  ???
> 
> secondly Middleeast section is not my exclusive responsibility if you have complain talk to Horus or Webby ....
> 
> secondly it is not to my concern that you like someone or not .... but you are interfering on his behalf in a matter which is related to Pakistani section ... so plz keep yourself out of it .....


Someone getting reported doesnt automatically mean the reports are justified, espacially if there are those ''report'' mobs out there who can get everyone they want banned just because of the sheer amount of reportings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Sinan said:


> anyways, your childish behavior as a mod is an excellent example which explains the current state of the forum.



plz don't show your idiocy .... 

You are taking cheap shots & feel quite comfortable to have fall to the level of personal attacks & yet complaining about FORUM STANDARDS 'your behaviour as a member of forum is an excellent example which explains the current state of the forum'

don't reply me with another idiotic post .....


----------



## haman10

HRK said:


> but you are interfering on his behalf in a matter which is related to Pakistani section ... so plz keep yourself out of it .....


First of all i think you don't know what that emoji means, maybe thats why you got angry in the first place ?

Air Quote : a gesture in which two fingers of each hand draw *quotation* marks in the *air*, used when uttering a word or phrase one does not think is appropriate or accurate.

So when you tell Sinan keep himself out of it, you cannot use Air Quote at the end . or else, it means that you really don't mean what you said and he can indeed intervene in this matter .

Secondly, as i said , i rarely post in other sections of this forum and when i do, i don't do it to troll anyone .

in that post i sarcastically said that the spy died because of a heart attack . why sarcastic ? because i didn't think that was the case .

now whats the harm in my initial post ? not that it matters though . 

you are not obliged to reply here and i know you know that . 

take care bro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

haman10 said:


> First of all i think you don't know what that emoji means, maybe thats why you got angry in the first place ?



plz don't make assumptions ....



haman10 said:


> in that post i sarcastically said that the spy died because of a heart attack . why sarcastic ? because i didn't think that was the case .



Exactly you thinked that was the case ... why .... ??

do you have any idea that article was for which spy ... ??

You just had to doubt about the "CARDIAC ARREST" ....why ... ??

Just because that spy was of Indian origin & died in Pakistani Hospital ... that's it .... any more detail ... any more reading about the matter ...???

For you your Information that spy was arrested in 90s & was awarded death sentence under judicial process .... what benefit could we fetch by killing that spy by torture (which you were trying to refer) *after 20+ year .... ?? 
*
so plz refrain yourself posting in those thread about which you don't have enough knowledge


----------



## raptor22

Iran ...as it seems I live in the Germany near Check rep borders ...






Situation in the ME:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> Iran ...as it seems I live in the Germany near Check rep borders ...
> View attachment 300004
> 
> 
> Situation in the ME:
> 
> View attachment 300003


Iran is as big as 22 european countries.

Happy Nowroz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

HRK said:


> plz don't show your idiocy ....
> 
> You are taking cheap shots & feel quite comfortable to have fall to the level of personal attacks & yet complaining about FORUM STANDARDS 'your behaviour as a member of forum is an excellent example which explains the current state of the forum'
> 
> don't reply me with another idiotic post .....


Only you are doing personal attacks and "me" taking cheap shots ??? I see you are quiet comfortable by slandering too... I would expect nothing less from people like yourself.

Like i said before, no need to argue with people like you.


----------



## HRK

Sinan said:


> I would expect nothing less from people like yourself.





Sinan said:


> your childish behavior as a mod is an excellent example which explains the current state of the forum



just to make it known about your idiocy & 'victim card' ....

@cabatli_53 talk to this guy ... I don't want to interfere in your domain ....


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine

Shoma miduni un thread chi shod va kojas?


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Shoma miduni un thread chi shod va kojas?


Na moteasefane nemidunam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Na moteasefane nemidunam.


Yani threadi ke unhame rush zahmat keshide shode bud gom shode


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

haman10 said:


> there are 196 countries in the world, handful of them aren't slaves .


China, Russia, USA are masters. Everybody else are slaves.


----------



## raptor22

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> China, Russia, USA are masters. Everybody else are slaves.


Then why you put sanctions on a slave and tame country like Iran ....


----------



## Hashiva

I don't whats chill in that ? Meaningless video I will say it .


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

raptor22 said:


> Then why you put sanctions on a slave and tame country like Iran ....


We are Sadists that's why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> China, Russia, USA are masters. Everybody else are slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> We are Sadists that's why.



At least you are honest ...


------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> We are Sadists that's why.


LOL. I like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

6+4 


============================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


>



I respect this man more everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

raptor22 said:


> At least you are honest ...
> 
> ------------------------



I was about to post the same video. I just love this man.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arminkh

This monkey seems to be determined to be electrified:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

kollang said:


> View attachment 300485


Just an obedience test, none went missing so you passed. 


rahi2357 said:


>


 I think that's photoshopped or someone better call the X-Files.


----------



## asena_great

Arminkh said:


> This monkey seems to be determined to be electrified:


WTH !


----------



## mohsen

Arminkh said:


> I respect this man more everyday.


And I hate hypocrites more than anybody else.

http://www.mostazafin.tv/video/6709/رونمایی-از-دو-سال-و-نیم-دروغ-درباره-رعایت-خطوط-فرمز-در-مذاکرات/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

*Turkey ready to assist Iran in fight against terror: Davutoglu*


----------



## Madali

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-to-its-100-billion-via-u-s-financial-system

_"So far, Iran has gotten “almost nothing” from the accord, which was implemented on Jan. 16, Seif said in an interview with Bloomberg Television"_

Can we now stop the circle jerk and realize that the diplomacy of smiles does not work? How much longer are we going to stretch out this JCPOA crap? The f***ing business community is sitting on its *** for three years waiting for some golden news. Enough is enough, let's just stop this, and get back to actual work.

Oh, but what do I know, we bought a bunch of planes, so we are going to be the nest transit hub and compete against Dubai soon.

If I sound angry, it's because I'm angry. Not at the government or anything, mainly angry about the local business community and everyone just waiting and waiting...


----------



## raptor22

Madali said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-to-its-100-billion-via-u-s-financial-system
> 
> _"So far, Iran has gotten “almost nothing” from the accord, which was implemented on Jan. 16, Seif said in an interview with Bloomberg Television"_
> 
> Can we now stop the circle jerk and realize that the diplomacy of smiles does not work? How much longer are we going to stretch out this JCPOA crap? The f***ing business community is sitting on its *** for three years waiting for some golden news. Enough is enough, let's just stop this, and get back to actual work.
> 
> Oh, but what do I know, we bought a bunch of planes, so we are going to be the nest transit hub and compete against Dubai soon.
> 
> If I sound angry, it's because I'm angry. Not at the government or anything, mainly angry about the local business community and everyone just waiting and waiting...



Diplomacy of smile would work if you keep diplomacy of iron fist on the table too ...

Have you seen "The Negotiator 1998" movie ? it's got a good part:

1.
I've talked a man out of blowing up a building. . . . . .but I can't talk my wife out of a bedroom or my kid off a phone.
2.
Because no one's standing behind you with a big gun.
1.
Well, that's debatable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

Serpentine said:


> *Turkey ready to assist Iran in fight against terror: Davutoglu*


hmm... they concluded that we support terrorism now they want to help us in fighting against terrorism ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

@Sinan @xenon54 Tomorrow I'm going to theater to watch Once upon a time in Anatolia. Have you guys watched it? Is it good?


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> @Sinan @xenon54 Tomorrow I'm going to theater to watch Once upon a time in Anatolia. Have you guys watched it? Is it good?


Is that the Turkish Iranian movie? No i havent, tell me if good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Is that the Turkish Iranian movie? No i havent, tell me if good.


Actually it's a Turkish movie from 2011. It has won various prizes including grand prize of jury in Cannes. I'm surprised you haven't watched it yet.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1827487/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Actually it's a Turkish movie from 2011. It has won various prizes including grand prize of jury in Cannes. I'm surprised you haven't watched it yet.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1827487/


Strange i havent heard about it yet but i havent looked up Turkish movies much lately anyway because there are rarely any good ones.
This one seems like a good thriller with good actors, downloading in HD right now, thx for suggesting.

If you like it then also watch Hunting Season i liked this one very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Strange i havent heard about it yet but i havent looked up Turkish movies much lately anyway because there are rarely any good ones.
> This one seems like a good thriller with good actors, downloading in HD right now, thx for suggesting.
> 
> If you like it then also watch Hunting Season i liked this one very much.


Thanks for suggestion, will download and watch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Serpentine said:


> Actually it's a Turkish movie from 2011. It has won various prizes including grand prize of jury in Cannes. I'm surprised you haven't watched it yet.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1827487/



Nope.....i don't like Turkish movies much as they don't pack much action.....

Just watched IP-Man 3 ....and it was awesome...After the movie wife was sleepy, so i asked her "Can i send our son to Wing-Chun classes"....she said "no" and continued sleeping.  Talk about over-protective nature of Turkish mothers......

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ruhani was in Ankara today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Strange i havent heard about it yet but i havent looked up Turkish movies much lately anyway because there are rarely any good ones.
> This one seems like a good thriller with good actors, downloading in HD right now, thx for suggesting.
> 
> If you like it then also watch Hunting Season i liked this one very much.





Serpentine said:


> Thanks for suggestion, will download and watch it.



That is so nice about us, when it comes to copyright, turks and iranians turn into pirates  <3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

http://www.chaiandconversation.com/2014/11-persian-sayings-make-no-sense-english

I love the extreme examples of our taorof, specially the old way the lootis talked. "khake zire patam" (I am the dust under your feet".

Koja budi? (where we you?) Zire saye shoma (under your shadow)

Haha, everything is so overblown and extreme in the way we talk.

After eating. Guest says to host: dastet dard nakone (may your hand not hurt), the host replies saret dard nakone (may your head not hurt).


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> That is so nice about us, when it comes to copyright, turks and iranians turn into pirates  <3


Well its not like im violating any laws in my country just by downloading,  i wont find this movie here in a legal way anyway.


Serpentine said:


> *Turkey ready to assist Iran in fight against terror: Davutoglu*


Well, Rouhani in his Ankara visit proposed to meet all of Turkeys energy needs.

http://en.trend.az/iran/business/2520852.html

*Rouhani: Iran can meet Turkey’s energy demand*

Baku, Azerbaijan, Apr. 16

By Umid Niayesh - Trend:

Iran stands ready to ensure the energy security of Turkey, said the Iranian President Hassan Rouhani.

He made the statement during a joint press-conference with his Turkish counterpart Recep Tayyip Erdogan in Ankara Apr. 16, which was aired live by Iran's state-run IRINN TV.

"We promised Turkey that Iran is able to ensure Turkey's energy security," Rouhani said, adding Tehran can fully meet Ankara's gas, oil, electricity and petrochemical needs.

Rouhani also said Iran and Turkey agreed to expand ties in various areas, adding that the two countries' economies complement each other.

He added that after the removal of international sanctions, grounds are ready for boosting cooperation in various areas.

Closer banking ties have big importance, said Rouhani, adding that Iran and Turkey need to remove obstacles to expand ties.

The two sides also decided to expand banking ties, according to the Iranian president.

He added that Turkish banks can open their branches in Iran in order to facilitate the mutual trade and economic ties.

The cooperation between the Istanbul and Tehran stock markets can also lead to a very positive upheaval in the two countries' capital markets, noted Rouhani.

He also called on the two countries' private sectors to make mutual investments to the export of joint products to third-parties.

Rouhani said Turkey can invest in the infrastructure of Iran's tourism sector.

Cultural, academic and scientific cooperation, as well as, joint researches were also discussed at the meeting, added Rouhani.

Elsewhere in his remarks, the Iranian president said regional issues, including the ongoing crises in Yemen, Syria and Iraq, were also discussed at the presidents' meeting.

"We should help regional countries, such as Yemen, Syria and Afghanistan, to resolve their problems," he noted.

Iran and Turkey have no principal differences in political matters, Rouhani said, underlining that the differences in "minor issues" are natural.

Rouhani arrived in Ankara on April 15 evening to hold bilateral talks with high-ranking Turkish officials, especially his counterpart Erdogan.

Tehran and Ankara intend to raise their bilateral trade to $30 billion per year.

Trade turnover between the two countries stood at $13.71 billion in 2014 and $9.76 billion in 2015.

Although the trade turnover dropped by 29 percent in 2015 compared to the preceding year, many observers believe that the decline came amid global economic crisis ruling out the role of the political disagreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Well its not like im violating any laws in my country just by downloading,  i wont find this movie here in a legal way anyway.



Well in that special case, yes but bro
as if we are not the usual user of special streaming websites for movies :|
And as I heared from friends and saw in Reveb Ivedik, cracked games are sold
everywhere in Turkey like in Iran (at least when I lived in Iran that was very common). Just saying Receb and Nene playing Pro Evolution Soccer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> Just saying Receb and Nene playing Pro Evolution Soccer


Best grandma ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

asena_great said:


> WTH !


They charged it 600 bananas and took it's property.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Best grandma ever.




She dies, she doesn't, she dies, she doesn't 

some favourite scenes of mine are the karate lesson





The evelator scene with germans





Receb in thaaaa house, gimme the musiiic





Aaaaand this one 






Receb Ivedik 4 was also very nice in my opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

warfareknow said:


> She dies, she doesn't, she dies, she doesn't
> 
> some favourite scenes of mine are the karate lesson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evelator scene with germans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receb in thaaaa house, gimme the musiiic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receb Ivedik 4 was also very nice in my opinion


Thats honestly one of the most stupid movies i have ever seen, i mean they really were creative about the level of stupidity in some scenes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## warfareknow

xenon54 said:


> Thats honestly one of the most stupid movies i have ever seen, i mean they really were creative about the level of stupidity in some scenes.



Agree , Buhahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

warfareknow said:


> some favourite scenes of mine are the karate lesson


Fvck Recep Ivedik.....watch IP MAN...






God, Wing Chun is beautiful.....too bad we don't have any kind of martial arts...... Iranians have any national martial arts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22




----------



## xenon54 out

The SiLent crY said:


>


So the parents were able to choose which sperm to fertilize the egg?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The SiLent crY said:


>



Lol ... My neighbours wife gave birth to 4 boys .. Now that woman is a baby making machine..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> So the parents were able to choose which sperm to fertilize the egg?


Nope, but you think that you were going to have one baby...but can end up with twins, in this case 3 babies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Nope, but you think that you were going to have one baby...but can end up with twins, in this case 3 babies.


Sure but they didnt plan one of the triplets in particular thats what i meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

mohsen said:


> And I hate hypocrites more than anybody else.
> 
> http://www.mostazafin.tv/video/6709/رونمایی-از-دو-سال-و-نیم-دروغ-درباره-رعایت-خطوط-فرمز-در-مذاکرات/


No worries Mohsen jan.

ترک عادت موجب مرض است


----------



## rahi2357

xenon54 said:


> Sure but they didnt plan one of the triplets in particular thats what i meant.


The planned one came out first.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

xenon54 said:


> So the parents were able to choose which sperm to fertilize the egg?



Presumably yes .



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol ... My neighbours wife gave birth to 4 boys .. Now that woman is a baby making machine..



That's cool man .

I'd rather have 4 at the same time than in 4 pregnancies . Besides , Less pregnancies = healthier wife .



rahi2357 said:


> The planned one came out first.



Here is our smartass man .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

The SiLent crY said:


> Here is our smartass man .


But the question is how does rahi know this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Strange i havent heard about it yet but i havent looked up Turkish movies much lately anyway because there are rarely any good ones.
> This one seems like a good thriller with good actors, downloading in HD right now, thx for suggesting.
> 
> If you like it then also watch Hunting Season i liked this one very much.



I watched the movie, did you? Man it was soooooooooooooooooooo slow, I don't know what the director actually had in mind by making this movie. Actors were good, acts were pretty natural, but I didn't get the whole purpose of making the film.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> I watched the movie, did you? Man it was soooooooooooooooooooo slow, I don't know what the director actually had in mind by making this movie. Actors were good, acts were pretty natural, but I didn't get the whole purpose of making the film.


The torrent was very fast at the beginning but now its very slow, it say 72 days lol.
Watch the one i have told you, that was a damn well made movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

xenon54 said:


> But the question is how does rahi know this?



No idea ! . Experience ?



Serpentine said:


> I watched the movie, did you? Man it was soooooooooooooooooooo slow, I don't know what the director actually had in mind by making this movie. Actors were good, acts were pretty natural, but I didn't get the whole purpose of making the film.



Hey ,

Where did you watch it ? , At Kourosh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

The SiLent crY said:


> No idea ! . Experience ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ,
> 
> Where did you watch it ? , At Kourosh ?



Are kourosh raftam didam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Are kourosh raftam didam.


Is that a Movie theater, why are they showing a 5 years old Turkish movie there?


----------



## Aramagedon

دنيا چه بی وفاس

http://www.varzesh3.com/news/1318895/علت-مرگ-مهرداد-اولادی-مشخص-شد

@Serpentine va baghie dustan 

شما میدونید مجتمع کامپیوتر و موبایل شمیران کجاست؟


----------



## Serpentine

xenon54 said:


> Is that a Movie theater, why are they showing a 5 years old Turkish movie there?


Yes, it's a cinema complex.
As you know, foreign movies are not launched in theaters across Iran simultaneously (copyright laws and other reasons) with other parts of the world. There are some cinema complexes that show top international movies (regardless of the year they are produced).This Turkish movie was just one of them and it won't be shown again (at least for now). For example, here's the schedule for the first half of this month:









2800 said:


> شما میدونید مجتمع کامپیوتر و موبایل شمیران کجاست؟


Google is your friend:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/مجتمع+کامپیوتر+و+موبایل+شمرون‭/@35.8072392,51.4441668,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x5f5dd079419761fe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> Yes, it's a cinema complex.
> As you know, foreign movies are not launched in theaters across Iran simultaneously (copyright laws and other reasons) with other parts of the world. There are some cinema complexes that show top international movies (regardless of the year they are produced).This Turkish movie was just one of them and it won't be shown again (at least for now). For example, here's the schedule for the first half of this month:
> 
> View attachment 301135
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/مجتمع+کامپیوتر+و+موبایل+شمرون‭/@35.8072392,51.4441668,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x5f5dd079419761fe


ما اینجا مغازه داریم, تازگیا یه گیم نت پی اس 4 هم زدیم. میخاستم دوستانی که مسیرشون به نیاوران و فرمانیه میخوره دعوت کنم برای بازی

تمام بچه های پی دی اف میتونن تا یکسال تو گیم نت من مجانی بازی کنن. خخخخخخ

من تقریبا تمام دوستام رو دعوت کردم همش داریم اونجا مورتال کمبت و فیفا 16 بازی میکنیم خیلی جو خوبی داره و خیلی حال میده.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> ما اینجا مغازه داریم, تازگیا یه گیم نت پی اس 4 هم زدیم. میخاستم دوستانی که مسیرشون به نیاوران و فرمانیه میخوره دعوت کنم برای بازی
> 
> تمام بچه های پی دی اف میتونن تا یکسال تو گیم نت من مجانی بازی کنن. خخخخخخ



شما توی این مجتمع مغازه داری بعد آدرس مجتمع را از ما میپرسی؟ 

ممنون بابت دعوت، ایشالا مزاحم میشیم به زودی. البته من خودم پی اس 4 دارم. :دی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

http://www.shemrooncc.ir



Serpentine said:


> شما توی این مجتمع مغازه داری بعد آدرس مجتمع را از ما میپرسی؟
> 
> ممنون بابت دعوت، ایشالا مزاحم میشیم به زودی. البته من خودم پی اس 4 دارم. :دی


خیلی خوشحال میشم تشریف بیاری. کنسول همه دارن ولی با هم بازی کردن و کل کل... خیلی حال میده.

میخاستم بدونم اگه کسی میدونه کجاس همین فردا بهش بگم بیاد

@SOHEIL 
شمام هر موقع دوست داشتی بیا.
-----

دوستایی هم که تهران نیستن اومدن تهران یه سری به ما بزنن تا یه کل کلی با هم راه بندازیم. متروی تجریش پیاده میشین میگین فرمانیه.

@haman10
مخصوصا هامان 10 اگه اومد تهران خوشحال ميشم یه تک پا به من سر بزنه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> http://www.shemrooncc.ir
> 
> 
> خیلی خوشحال میشم تشریف بیاری. کنسول همه دارن ولی با هم بازی کردن و کل کل... خیلی حال میده.
> 
> میخاستم بدونم اگه کسی میدونه کجاس همین فردا بهش بگم بیاد



جالب میشه اگه یه بار بچه های پی دی اف جمع شیم همو ببینیم. نظر دوستان چیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> جالب میشه اگه یه بار بچه های پی دی اف جمع شیم همو ببینیم. نظر دوستان چیه؟


من کاملا موافقم گیم نت شمرون در اختیار شماست. شیک نوتلا هم مهمون من.

سپی جان اگه خودت میتونی هماهنگ کن من تو تلگرام شما نیستم.

اگرم جای دیگه هماهنگ کردین به من بگین.


----------



## Serpentine

2800 said:


> من کاملا موافقم گیم نت شمرون در اختیار شماست. شیک نوتلا هم مهمون من.
> 
> سپی جان اگه خودت میتونی هماهنگ کن من تو تلگرام شما نیستم.



حالا جدای از گیم نت، کلی هم منظورم بود. ولی به هر حال ممنون بابت دعوتت.

ببینیم دوستانی که تهرانن احیانا تمایل دارن یه روز جمع بشیم؟ 
@The SiLent crY @raptor22 
و سایر دوستان که الان ساکن تهران هستن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Serpentine said:


> حالا جدای از گیم نت، کلی هم منظورم بود. ولی به هر حال ممنون بابت دعوتت.
> 
> ببینیم دوستانی که تهرانن احیانا تمایل دارن یه روز جمع بشیم؟
> @The SiLent crY @raptor22
> و سایر دوستان که الان ساکن تهران هستن.


و

@JEskandari @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Serpentine said:


> Yes, it's a cinema complex.
> As you know, foreign movies are not launched in theaters across Iran simultaneously (copyright laws and other reasons) with other parts of the world. There are some cinema complexes that show top international movies (regardless of the year they are produced).This Turkish movie was just one of them and it won't be shown again (at least for now). For example, here's the schedule for the first half of this month:
> 
> View attachment 301135
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/مجتمع+کامپیوتر+و+موبایل+شمرون‭/@35.8072392,51.4441668,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x5f5dd079419761fe


Hmm thats interesting to me since im one of those types that likes to watch movies years after watching it the first time if its worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

مهرداد اولادی و علی منصوریان تو سعادت آباد رستوران دارن ما رستوران مهرداد اولادی چند باری رفتیم خودشم تو سعادت آباد زیاد دیدیم. امروز فوت کرد, خدا رحمتش کنه. آخرین بار یه هفته پیش تو سعادت آباد سر مر گنده و شاد دیدمش

عجب دنیاییه


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> حالا جدای از گیم نت، کلی هم منظورم بود. ولی به هر حال ممنون بابت دعوتت.
> 
> ببینیم دوستانی که تهرانن احیانا تمایل دارن یه روز جمع بشیم؟
> @The SiLent crY @raptor22
> و سایر دوستان که الان ساکن تهران هستن.



من رو منشن نکرد ... نومویام

@Sinan install telegram on your smartphone or pc / laptop !



https://telegram.org


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> من رو منشن نکرد ... نومویام
> 
> @Sinan install telegram on your smartphone or pc / laptop !
> 
> 
> 
> https://telegram.org



Okay, installed


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Okay, installed



Link :

https://telegram.me/joinchat/CZRclD32fygsJuTn-32ppg



Here


----------



## rahi2357

به نظرتون کدوم خطرناک ترن ؟ هيلاري يا ترامپ ؟ هر طور بشه به نظر مياد سالاي دراماتيكي در راهه.. گاد بلس.


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> به نظرتون کدوم خطرناک ترن ؟ هيلاري يا ترامپ ؟ هر طور بشه به نظر مياد سالاي دراماتيكي در راهه.. گاد بلس.



من ترامپ رو به هیلاری و کروز ترجیح میدم. هیلاری‌خیلی کثیفه. فقط اسمش‌دموکرات هست، ولی برای ایران از صدتا جمهوری خواه بدتر خواهد بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> حالا جدای از گیم نت، کلی هم منظورم بود. ولی به هر حال ممنون بابت دعوتت.
> 
> ببینیم دوستانی که تهرانن احیانا تمایل دارن یه روز جمع بشیم؟
> @The SiLent crY @raptor22
> و سایر دوستان که الان ساکن تهران هستن.



ممنون سرپنتی جان فکر خیلی خوبیه ....فقط باید از مدتی قبل اعلام بشه ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Serpentine said:


> من ترامپ رو به هیلاری و کروز ترجیح میدم. هیلاری‌خیلی کثیفه. فقط اسمش‌دموکرات هست، ولی برای ایران از صدتا جمهوری خواه بدتر خواهد بود.



هيلاري عروسك خيمه شب بازيه و هيچوقت اسراييل و عربستانو ناراضي نمي ذاره. ترامپ يه بيزينسمن كه حداقل تا حدي مستقله و زياد مناسبات سياسي امريكا رو درک نميكنه. چند وقت قبل گفته بود عربستان بايد هزينه جنگ با داعشو بده. در كل دوتاشون برا ايران مناسب نيستن اما در رابطه با ايران به نظرم هيلاري گزينه بدتر و ترامپ بد حساب ميشه .در ضمن ترامپ ميتونه جاي خالي جان استوارت رو پر کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> و
> 
> @JEskandari @SOHEIL


If you have Nancy Drew games I'll come otherwise I fear for my sensitive spirit .
Just thinking about games like civilisation which you kill millions of people with each click make me tremble .
By the way if you have something like resident evil or silent Hill or cryostasis then that's something tempting



rahi2357 said:


> هيلاري عروسك خيمه شب بازيه و هيچوقت اسراييل و عربستانو ناراضي نمي ذاره. ترامپ يه بيزينسمن كه حداقل تا حدي مستقله و زياد مناسبات سياسي امريكا رو درک نميكنه. چند وقت قبل گفته بود عربستان بايد هزينه جنگ با داعشو بده. در كل دوتاشون برا ايران مناسب نيستن اما در رابطه با ايران به نظرم هيلاري گزينه بدتر و ترامپ بد حساب ميشه .در ضمن ترامپ ميتونه جاي خالي جان استوارت رو پر کنه


اجازه آقا یک سوال
نظر شما در مورد سندرز و کروز چی هست ? به نظرت آنها کجا طیف قرار میگیرند .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Serpentine said:


> حالا جدای از گیم نت، کلی هم منظورم بود. ولی به هر حال ممنون بابت دعوتت.
> 
> ببینیم دوستانی که تهرانن احیانا تمایل دارن یه روز جمع بشیم؟
> @The SiLent crY @raptor22
> و سایر دوستان که الان ساکن تهران هستن.




سلام ،

پیشنهاد جالبیه دوستان .

اما متاسفانه من آشخور تشریف دارم ، اونم تو ارتش که امیدوارم خدا بخیر کنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام ،
> 
> پیشنهاد جالبیه دوستان .
> 
> اما متاسفانه من آشخور تشریف دارم ، اونم تو ارتش که امیدوارم خدا بخیر کنه .


آقا شایعه درست نکن من 17 ماه رفتم سربازی حتی یک دفعه هم به ما آش نداد .اصلا خودت بگویم آنجا کسی اصلا حال و حوصله آش پختن داره

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

JEskandari said:


> اجازه آقا یک سوال
> نظر شما در مورد سندرم و کروز چی هست ? به نظرت آنها کجا طیف قرار میگیرن


اختیار داری. داریم درس پس میدیم.
.کروز از همه بدتره . سندرز هلو است . ولی سندرز تقریبا شکست خورده.کروز هم همین طور.


*True* first class .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> من رو منشن نکرد ... نومویام
> 
> @Sinan install telegram on your smartphone or pc / laptop !
> 
> 
> 
> https://telegram.org



باز خودتو آدم حساب کردی سهیل ؟


----------



## SOHEIL

The SiLent crY said:


> باز خودتو آدم حساب کردی سهیل ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> If you have Nancy Drew games I'll come otherwise I fear for my sensitive spirit .
> Just thinking about games like civilisation which you kill millions of people with each click make me tremble .
> By the way if you have something like resident evil or silent Hill or cryostasis then that's something tempting
> 
> 
> اجازه آقا یک سوال
> نظر شما در مورد سندرم و کروز چی هست ? به نظرت آنها کجا طیف قرار میگیرند .


Well I have these games:

Fifa 16 (the most favourite one)
PES 2016 (it's like cartoon...)
Call of duty black ops 4
NFS 2015 no limits (multiplayer mod not available)
Mortal Kombat (If you are +18)

I'm thinking about making a PC game club because it would have much more income. for doing that I need a bigger store and a lot of money also mojavez...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> Well I have these games:
> 
> Fifa 16 (the most favourite one)
> PES 2016 (it's like cartoon...)
> Call of duty black ops 4
> NFS 2015 no limits (multiplayer mod not available)
> Mortal Kombat (If you are +18)
> 
> I'm thinking about making a PC game club because it would have much more income. for doing that I need a bigger store and a lot of money also mojavez...


come on is mortal combat really that bad ?
and why PC game club gave you more income ?


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> come on is mortal combat really that bad ?
> and why PC game club gave you more income ?


Yep mortal is so harsh (something like daesh) haha Btw it makes you laugh.

Vase inke man alan 5 ta dastgah daram age game net pc bezanam beyne 20 - 40 ta dastgah mitunam bezaram, baadam 24 saate moshtari hast. Unja mishe mosabeghat va leage haye mokhtalef bargozar kard va kardi kard unja 24 saate por bashe. PC beyne mardom hame gir tare va bar khalafe consol ke sene khasi bazi mikonan bazikone pc az hameye senin vojud dare va kollan fara gir tare. Albate pule kheyli ziadi baraye ejare kardane ye maghazeye bozorg mikhad.

Man be hamin consol ham gar che dar amadesh az pc kheyli kamtare raziam vali dadashe koochikam hey mige pc bezanim.
Age ma nazanim yeki dige tu pasaj mizane vase hamine mige.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> Yep mortal is so harsh (something like daesh) haha Btw it makes you laugh.
> 
> Vase inke man alan 5 ta dastgah daram age game net pc bezanam beyne 20 - 40 ta dastgah mitunam bezaram, baadam 24 saate moshtari hast. Unja mishe mosabeghat va leage haye mokhtalef bargozar kard va kardi kard unja 24 saate por bashe. PC beyne mardom hame gir tare va bar khalafe consol ke sene khasi bazi mikonan bazikone pc az hameye senin vojud dare va kollan fara gir tare. Albate pule kheyli ziadi baraye ejare kardane ye maghazeye bozorg mikhad.
> 
> Man be hamin consol ham gar che dar amadesh az pc kheyli kamtare raziam vali dadashe koochikam hey mige pc bezanim.
> Age ma nazanim yeki dige tu pasaj mizane vase hamine mige.


well it seems the competition is high.
honestly I never had console but why you cant make competition with consoles ?
if I'm not wrong all modern consoles have support for network gaming specially for
sports and FPS games .the only thing remain is that the PC give you far better images .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Link :
> 
> https://telegram.me/joinchat/CZRclD32fygsJuTn-32ppg
> 
> 
> 
> Here


@xenon54 this is fun....very friendly atmosphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@xenon54 @T-123456 

Guys, this forum is shit, it's members are shit, it's mods are shit, it's title holders are shit, it's sections are shit...once i thought...let's just roll in Turkish section and get only defense news....but Turkish forum is also shit thanks to certain members. At this point i rather follow Turkish defense news from youtube like xxxKULxxx does, or follow it through Trmilitary.

So,i'm done with this forum and i will not come until i see some drastic changes which i think unlikely. 

If you wanna contact me, ask SOHEIL he will point the way.

Goodbye.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 this is fun....very friendly atmosphere.


Why does this program insist on getting my phone number?


----------



## T-123456

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 @T-123456
> 
> Guys, this forum is shit, it's members are shit, it's mods are shit, it's title holders are shit, it's sections are shit...once i thought...let's just roll in Turkish section and get only defense news....but Turkish forum is also shit thanks to certain members. At this point i rather follow Turkish defense news from youtube like xxxKULxxx does, or follow it through Trmilitary.
> 
> So,i'm done with this forum and i will not come until i see some drastic changes which i think unlikely.
> 
> If you wanna contact me, ask SOHEIL he will point the way.
> 
> Goodbye.


You could send me an email.


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> Why does this program insist on getting my phone number?



People won't see your phone number...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

2800 said:


> Well I have these games:
> 
> Fifa 16 (the most favourite one)
> PES 2016 (it's like cartoon...)
> Call of duty black ops 4
> NFS 2015 no limits (multiplayer mod not available)
> Mortal Kombat (If you are +18)
> 
> I'm thinking about making a PC game club because it would have much more income. for doing that I need a bigger store and a lot of money also mojavez...


My 7 years old boy fond with this game mortal kombat he forced me to by him the mod 9 then he made me by the X one OI really don't know how to make him quit it I bought him some other games less bloody than this but he crazy about it the deal he enjoying it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Malik Alashter said:


> My 7 years old boy fond with this game mortal kombat he forced me to by him the mod 9 then he made me by the X one OI really don't know how to make him quit it I bought him some other games less bloody than this but he crazy about it the deal he enjoying it .



Buy for him Tekken 6/7 instead  (though don't know it is available for x one or not but I'm sure it's available for x360/ps4)

Plus x360/ps4 is better right now, because they run much more games and I guess x360 games is cheaper than x one games in the US. Fyi x360 games is almost free in Iran since they can be coppied easily. 

Meanwhile I'm kid not to play games 24/7 and I play games rarely and most I play Fifa 16 however I remember when I was kid (8-12) I played Sega games too much.

I've recently opened a game club in Tehran and if you were in Iran right now I would certainly invite you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The 'Simpsons' animation about 'Syrian war' in the year 2001, when Bashar Assad had just took power in Syria (2000) and the US was so angry.

The armed Syrian rebels use this flag:








This animation shows that the US was planning to make civil war or use its military power against Syria since 2001 [and after that give Syrians happiness and freedom according to the animation]

9/11 2001 is when that the US [with help of Saudis] made the fake 9/11 and after that got cause to invade Afghanistan and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> People won't see your phone number...


Gonna join as soon as i have time.


----------



## T-123456

Sinan said:


> @xenon54 this is fun....very friendly atmosphere.


????


----------



## kollang

T-123456 said:


> ????


Join telegram! we have a friendly group there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

kollang said:


> Join telegram! we have a friendly group there.


I joined,so how does this work?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

T-123456 said:


> I joined,so how does this work?



You can join using this link.

https://telegram.me/joinchat/CZRclD32fygsJuTn-32ppg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

آخه کجای دنیا اول خدمت مرخصی می دن من نمیدونم !

امروز مجبور شدم آش پشت پام رو خودم پخش کنم  . فقط انگ خل بودن بهم نزده بودن که زدن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> آخه کجای دنیا اول خدمت مرخصی می دن من نمیدونم !
> 
> امروز مجبور شدم آش پشت پام رو خودم پخش کنم  . فقط انگ خل بودن بهم نزده بودن که زدن



فکر می کردم از خدمتت خیلی وقت گذشته ...


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> فکر می کردم از خدمتت خیلی وقت گذشته ...



نه بابا .

تازه اموزشی رو شروع کردم . 1 مهر دفترچه پست کردم تازه 1 اردیبهشت اعزام شدم .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

@WebMaster @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Manticore @Oscar

Could you please ban the permanently banned @atatwolf aka @Baybars Han , he is writing rants in Iranian and Middle East section. thanks 



Baybars Han said:


> I wouldnt buy one because they look very bad. Their design is terrible.


----------



## Baybars Han

2800 said:


> @WebMaster @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Manticore @Oscar
> 
> Could you please ban the permanently banned @atatwolf, he is writing rants in Iranian and Middle East section. thanks



wtf you talking about lol? I dont even know who that is.


----------



## Hack-Hook

The SiLent crY said:


> نه بابا .
> 
> تازه اموزشی رو شروع کردم . 1 مهر دفترچه پست کردم تازه 1 اردیبهشت اعزام شدم .


بابا ناراحتی ؟ من نیروی انتظامی هتل چمران افتادم بمون گفتن فردا برید پادگان اونور کرج رفتیم اونجا یک 2-3 ساعت معطلمان کردن بعد اسمامون را یادداشت کردن و گفتن آفرین چون یچههای خوبی بودید و به موقع اومدید این کوله پشتی را بگیرید برید 10 روز دیگه با لباس نظامی و موهای اصلاح کرده بیایید اینجوری 10 روز از آموزشی پرید بعدشم اون یک ماهی که اونجا بودیم تمام چهارشنبه بعد از ظهر تا شنبه 6 صبح را از پادگان می انداختنمون بیرون میگفتن روحیه بقیه سربازها و کادریهای تازه استخدام شده را خراب میکنید . یادمه یک روز رییس کل آموزش ناجا آمده بود بازدید ما رو بردن پشت ساختمونها قایممان کردن بعدش تا حواس اونرا پرت کردن از در پشتی فرستادنمان خونه . خلاص توی این 40 روز فکر کنم کلا 2 ساعت نظام جمع کار کردیم بقیه اش یا خو نه بودیم یا خواب یا سر کلاس . خلاصه بگم بعد از 40 روز که شدم ستوان یک و بهم گفتن تا یک هفته دیگه برو محل خدمتت من هیچ چی از نظام جمع حالیم نبود فقط بلد بودم خبر دار بایستم یادمه توی زاهدان خواستم به سرهنگی که قرار بود بهم بگه کجا باید برم سلام بدم به جای اینکه کف دستم رو به پایین باشه رو به بالا بود .



The SiLent crY said:


> نه بابا .
> 
> تازه اموزشی رو شروع کردم . 1 مهر دفترچه پست کردم تازه 1 اردیبهشت اعزام شدم .


بابا ناراحتی ؟ من نیروی انتظامی هتل چمران افتادم بمون گفتن فردا برید پادگان اونور کرج رفتیم اونجا یک 2-3 ساعت معطلمان کردن بعد اسمامون را یادداشت کردن و گفتن آفرین چون یچههای خوبی بودید و به موقع اومدید این کوله پشتی را بگیرید برید 10 روز دیگه با لباس نظامی و موهای اصلاح کرده بیایید اینجوری 10 روز از آموزشی پرید بعدشم اون یک ماهی که اونجا بودیم تمام چهارشنبه بعد از ظهر تا شنبه 6 صبح را از پادگان می انداختنمون بیرون میگفتن روحیه بقیه سربازها و کادریهای تازه استخدام شده را خراب میکنید . یادمه یک روز رییس کل آموزش ناجا آمده بود بازدید ما رو بردن پشت ساختمونها قایممان کردن بعدش تا حواس اونرا پرت کردن از در پشتی فرستادنمان خونه . خلاص توی این 40 روز فکر کنم کلا 2 ساعت نظام جمع کار کردیم بقیه اش یا خو نه بودیم یا خواب یا سر کلاس . خلاصه بگم بعد از 40 روز که شدم ستوان یک و بهم گفتن تا یک هفته دیگه برو محل خدمتت من هیچ چی از نظام جمع حالیم نبود فقط بلد بودم خبر دار بایستم یادمه توی زاهدان خواستم به سرهنگی که قرار بود بهم بگه کجا باید برم سلام بدم به جای اینکه کف دستم رو به پایین باشه رو به بالا بود .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## warfareknow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SiLent crY

JEskandari said:


> بابا ناراحتی ؟ من نیروی انتظامی هتل چمران افتادم بمون گفتن فردا برید پادگان اونور کرج رفتیم اونجا یک 2-3 ساعت معطلمان کردن بعد اسمامون را یادداشت کردن و گفتن آفرین چون یچههای خوبی بودید و به موقع اومدید این کوله پشتی را بگیرید برید 10 روز دیگه با لباس نظامی و موهای اصلاح کرده بیایید اینجوری 10 روز از آموزشی پرید بعدشم اون یک ماهی که اونجا بودیم تمام چهارشنبه بعد از ظهر تا شنبه 6 صبح را از پادگان می انداختنمون بیرون میگفتن روحیه بقیه سربازها و کادریهای تازه استخدام شده را خراب میکنید . یادمه یک روز رییس کل آموزش ناجا آمده بود بازدید ما رو بردن پشت ساختمونها قایممان کردن بعدش تا حواس اونرا پرت کردن از در پشتی فرستادنمان خونه . خلاص توی این 40 روز فکر کنم کلا 2 ساعت نظام جمع کار کردیم بقیه اش یا خو نه بودیم یا خواب یا سر کلاس . خلاصه بگم بعد از 40 روز که شدم ستوان یک و بهم گفتن تا یک هفته دیگه برو محل خدمتت من هیچ چی از نظام جمع حالیم نبود فقط بلد بودم خبر دار بایستم یادمه توی زاهدان خواستم به سرهنگی که قرار بود بهم بگه کجا باید برم سلام بدم به جای اینکه کف دستم رو به پایین باشه رو به بالا بود .
> 
> 
> بابا ناراحتی ؟ من نیروی انتظامی هتل چمران افتادم بمون گفتن فردا برید پادگان اونور کرج رفتیم اونجا یک 2-3 ساعت معطلمان کردن بعد اسمامون را یادداشت کردن و گفتن آفرین چون یچههای خوبی بودید و به موقع اومدید این کوله پشتی را بگیرید برید 10 روز دیگه با لباس نظامی و موهای اصلاح کرده بیایید اینجوری 10 روز از آموزشی پرید بعدشم اون یک ماهی که اونجا بودیم تمام چهارشنبه بعد از ظهر تا شنبه 6 صبح را از پادگان می انداختنمون بیرون میگفتن روحیه بقیه سربازها و کادریهای تازه استخدام شده را خراب میکنید . یادمه یک روز رییس کل آموزش ناجا آمده بود بازدید ما رو بردن پشت ساختمونها قایممان کردن بعدش تا حواس اونرا پرت کردن از در پشتی فرستادنمان خونه . خلاص توی این 40 روز فکر کنم کلا 2 ساعت نظام جمع کار کردیم بقیه اش یا خو نه بودیم یا خواب یا سر کلاس . خلاصه بگم بعد از 40 روز که شدم ستوان یک و بهم گفتن تا یک هفته دیگه برو محل خدمتت من هیچ چی از نظام جمع حالیم نبود فقط بلد بودم خبر دار بایستم یادمه توی زاهدان خواستم به سرهنگی که قرار بود بهم بگه کجا باید برم سلام بدم به جای اینکه کف دستم رو به پایین باشه رو به بالا بود .



خسته نباشی دلاور .

به احترامت از جا بلند شدم تکبیر گفتم .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

guys, have you seen this before? excellent pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

كشته ديالوگ اين جمهوريخواهان هستم:
دونالد ترامپ دیروز خطاب به تد کروز توئيت كرد: بکش کنار، مگر خودت به جان کیسیک نمیگفتی چون روی کاغذ ۱۲۳۷ دلیگیت نمیاری، بکش کنار؟؟ حالا خودتم عمراً نمیاری، بکش کنار خالی بند.
تد کروز هم در جواب نوشته: دونالد جون، تو هم روز پرایمری کالیفرنیا حذف میشی و روی کاغذ نمیتونی به ۱،۲۳۷ برسی، میخوای هممون بکشیم کنار، دو دستی تقدیم هیلاری کنیم؟
ماه پیش هم در مورد اندازه دست و .... هم دیکه حرف میزدن
در حد دبستان
"Look at those hands, are they small hands?"

"And, he referred to my hands -- 'if they're small, something else must be small.
I guarantee you there's no problem. I guarantee."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

rahi2357 said:


> كشته ديالوگ اين جمهوريخواهان هستم:
> دونالد ترامپ دیروز خطاب به تد کروز توئيت كرد: بکش کنار، مگر خودت به جان کیسیک نمیگفتی چون روی کاغذ ۱۲۳۷ دلیگیت نمیاری، بکش کنار؟؟ حالا خودتم عمراً نمیاری، بکش کنار خالی بند.
> تد کروز هم در جواب نوشته: دونالد جون، تو هم روز پرایمری کالیفرنیا حذف میشی و روی کاغذ نمیتونی به ۱،۲۳۷ برسی، میخوای هممون بکشیم کنار، دو دستی تقدیم هیلاری کنیم؟
> ماه پیش هم در مورد اندازه دست و .... هم دیکه حرف میزدن
> در حد دبستان
> "Look at those hands, are they small hands?"
> 
> "And, he referred to my hands -- 'if they're small, something else must be small.
> I guarantee you there's no problem. I guarantee."


اگر این بچه رئیس جمهور بعدی آمریکا بشه که کلی شانس آوردیم


----------



## rahi2357

mohsen said:


> اگر این بچه رئیس جمهور بعدی آمریکا بشه که کلی شانس آوردیم


ه.
کدومش ترامپ ؟ ترامپ شخصيت كاريزماتيكي داره و بين طرفداران جمهوري خواه محبوبه ولي در رقابت با هيلاري حمايت اقليت هيسپن و بعضا سياه پوست را بخاطر نژادپرست بودن نداره.از طرفي كلينتون در امريكا معروف شده به دروغگو و غير قابل اعتماد بودن. بايد ديد چي ميشه



http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13950208000832

خيلي كم پيش مياد صندلي اف ٧ كسي رو نجات بده. شانس اوردن. .


----------



## Aramagedon

@JEskandari @Serpentine @SOHEIL و بقیه دوستانی که احیانا تهران هستن

یه بار اگه مایل بودین یه جا قرار دسته جمعی بزاریم


----------



## haman10

ATTENTION : Oun haee k tehran hastand va mikhan gharar bezaran : 

gharari ke tooye taghe bostan nabashe va dandeh kababam toush nabashe be darde laye jerzam nemikhore :/

berin jam konid .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

haman10 said:


> ATTENTION : Oun haee k tehran hastand va mikhan gharar bezaran :
> 
> gharari ke tooye taghe bostan nabashe va dandeh kababam toush nabashe be darde laye jerzam nemikhore :/
> 
> berin jam konid .


اتفاقا من یه بار چند سال پیش کرمانشاه اومدم. شهر بسیار عالی, تمیز, خوش آب و هوا, کم ازدحام و پر از مکان های دیدنی و جالب بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Been busy lately, I hope everyone is doing ok. But this caught my eye and thought worthy of share here.

Science Hub is becoming a big thing even in Iran: http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/04/whos-downloading-pirated-papers-everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Daneshmand said:


> Been busy lately, I hope everyone is doing ok. But this caught my eye and thought worthy of share here.
> 
> Science Hub is becoming a big thing even in Iran: http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/04/whos-downloading-pirated-papers-everyone


how are u bro ? are you ok ? thank God you're alive :|||

:\



2800 said:


> اتفاقا من یه بار چند سال پیش کرمانشاه اومدم. شهر بسیار عالی, تمیز, خوش آب و هوا, کم ازدحام و پر از مکان های دیدنی و جالب بود.
> قسمت بشه حتما یه بار دیگه به کرمانشاه سفر می کنم.
> 
> من یکی از شوهرخاله هام اصالتا اهل کرمانشاه هست. ما از بچگی با خانواده و نزدیکانشون رفت و آمد داشتیم. آدمای خیلی باحالی هستن. فوق العاده اصیل, صمیمی, صادق و باهوش
> 
> من شوهر خالم یکی از بهترین مهندسان عمران تهران هست. چندین سال پیش اتوبان قزوین زنجان رو طراحی کرده. تو تهران هم چند تا پروژه ی بزرگ رو انجام داده. مثلا بلوار اندرزگوى تهران توسط ایشون و چند مهندس دیگه طراحی شده.


 damn straight .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

haman10 said:


> how are u bro ? are you ok ? thank God you're alive :|||
> 
> :\



I'm fine, bro. How are things going for you?


----------



## Daneshmand

Ever wondered what would happen when Artificial Intelligence designs a dress for a lady? Well you have the answer now: http://www.popsci.com/ai-made-this-...for-met-gala?src=offramp&loc=region-4&lnk=txt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Daneshmand said:


> Ever wondered what would happen when Artificial Intelligence designs a dress for a lady? Well you have the answer now: http://www.popsci.com/ai-made-this-...for-met-gala?src=offramp&loc=region-4&lnk=txt


That was me but i was thinking about dressing Scarlett Johansson with it, stupid humans.


----------



## Daneshmand

A very superbly written article on future of computing and Moore's law: http://www.economist.com/technology-quarterly/2016-03-12/after-moores-law

English journalism at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

This is what happened: http://kargarnews.ir/fa/pages/?cid=18281

This is what is being done: http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2016/05/120_204039.html

Perfect illustration of the concept of "beggars are not choosers".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

*فرار میگ۲۳ عراقی با یک جمله انگلیسی سرلشکر ستاری*




خاطره ای از تیمسار خلبان اکبر توانگریان







در طول جنگ تحمیلی همیشه رادار بندر و صنایع پتروشیمی ما، از اهداف مهم و استراتژیک دشمن به حساب می آمد. تقریباً هر چند روز یک بار به این اهداف حمله هوایی می شد.

یک روز، من خلبان «آلرت» (آماده) پایگاه بودم. آژیر حمله هوایی کشیده شد، بلافاصله سوار هواپیما شدم و طبق مشخصات جغرافیایی که رادار بندر شاهپور از موقعیت هواپیماهای دشمن برایم مشخص کرده بود، به پرواز درآمدم.

در آن زمان، سرگرد ستاری افسر کنترل شکاری رادار بود. او با توجه به فاصله کمی که هواپیماهای دشمن داشتند، خطر را احساس کرده بود و مرتب به من می گفت:

ـ بجنب دارند می آیند!

من کاری از دستم برنمی آمد و فقط در جواب می گفتم:

ـ با حداکثر سرعت دارم می آیم.

جناب ستاری با آگاهی از موقعیت من و هواپیماهای دشمن به این نتیجه می رسد با سرعتی که پرواز می کنم، هرگز به هواپیماهای دشمن نخواهم رسید و آن ها بمب های خودشان را خواهند زد. لذا به زبان انگلیسی در «چنل گارد» (کانالی که تمام گیرنده های موجود در هوا و زمین می توانند آن صدا را بگیرند) گفت:

ـ خوب داری می آیی، الان ده مایل با میگ۲۳ دشمن فاصله داری، قبل از اینکه به هدف برسند تو آن ها را خواهی زد.

من در لحظه اول با شنیدن صدای جناب ستاری شک کردم، چون ما در مأموریت ها مجاز نبودیم به زبان انگلیسی صحبت کنیم، ضمناً من با هواپیماهای دشمن بیش از ۳۰ مایل فاصله داشتم. حس کردم او می خواهد هواپیماهای دشمن به نحوی صدای او را بشنوند و آن ها را منحرف کند.

در جوابش به انگلیسی گفتم:

ـ بله، هواپیماهای دشمن را دارم. اولین هواپیما را روی رادار گرفته ام. فاصله ام ۹ مایل است و دارم به آن ها می رسم.

هواپیماهای دشمن که صدای من و جناب ستاری را گرفته بودند بلافاصله دور زدند و برگشتند. من به دنبالشان بودم و تا نزدیک مرز آن ها را دنبال کردم. آن روز با شگرد خوب و بجایی که نشأت گرفته از هوش و ذکاوت سرلشکر ستاری بود باعث شد هیچ آسیبی به منطقه نرسد.
==================================================================


چند سال قبل...این کتابا رو یادتونه ؟





و حالا ...






ما که با اون کتابا پولدار نشدیم ولی ترامپ در حزب جمهوری خواه پیروز شد امروز.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> چند سال قبل...این کتابا رو یادتونه ؟
> View attachment 303632
> 
> 
> و حالا ...
> View attachment 303633
> 
> 
> 
> ما که با اون کتابا پولدار نشدیم ولی ترامپ در حزب جمهوری خواه پیروز شد امروز.



Those books are not for us at any rate, and in reality they are just part of Trump's branding tactics like his TV shows. Nothing to learn from those.

It is really sad that people in Iran read those feel-good-drivels, instead of what they should really read. For instance the book by the founder of Panasonic (Matsushita) and his journey as a nine year old impoverished Shagerd to the founding of one of the world's largest tech companies, "Not For Bread Alone": http://www.karl-schlecht.de/fileadm...t_for-Bread-Alone_Matsushita_durchsuchbar.pdf

Or the book by Demolins Edmond, "Anglo-Saxon Superiority: To what it is due", who with keen and honest observation, chronicled the absolute necessities required of a nation to progress, instead of idling away its abilities and squandering away its youths: https://archive.org/details/anglosaxonsuper00demogoog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

آقا ببینید این ترامپ کیه که بوش باهاش مخالفت کرده ....


----------



## rahi2357

The SiLent crY said:


>


$h!t happened to you ? 
Now What's your nickname ? Private cry ?







Bro , Are you OK ? Assure me that you haven't yet reached this level ^ . hah ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


>



Very neat and clean dorm ....
One day during my military service in the boot camp in army we were standing in the line before our dorms yawning and waiting for morning exercises with crazy colonel which was running around the military base for 5 rounds , all the sudden we noticed our training sergeant went to our dorm, after a while he got out with a frown face and return to the dorm with the rest of the training sergeants then they called our company commander and checked the dorm again .. then captain second-in-command of our battalion ... then major the battalion commander accompanied them and finally the colonel visited ... for half an hour we were looking at them coming and going in and out of our dorms worrying what was going on ...
Finally they ended the circus and told us that the dorms are not clean and we didn't make bunks very well as they taught us ...we were supposed to go to the bathroom, getting ready and also make our bunk in 5 minutes in 4:20 am ... 
By the way we were forced to clean the dorm with sliding on the floor, our leaves were canceled and from 8 a.m to 12 we were being forced to run , in one case we had to run towards a tree greeting introducing ourselves loudly look like an idiot and return ... our company commander said 20% losses is natural in the first week of training . ... I lost 8 kilos after 2 months ..

Making a bed is a $hit like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> Very neat and clean dorm ....
> One day during my military service in the boot camp in army we were standing in the line before our dorms yawning and waiting for morning exercises with crazy colonel which was running around the military base for 5 rounds , all the sudden we noticed our training sergeant went to our dorm, after a while he got out with a frown face and return to the dorm with the rest of the training sergeants then they called our company commander and checked the dorm again .. then captain second-in-command of our battalion ... then major the battalion commander accompanied them and finally the colonel visited ... for half an hour we were looking at them coming and going in and out of our dorms worrying what was going on ...
> Finally they ended the circus and told us that the dorms are not clean and we didn't make bunks very well as they taught us ...we were supposed to go to the bathroom, getting ready and also make our bunk in 5 minutes in 4:20 am ...
> By the way we were forced to clean the dorm with sliding on the floor, our leaves were canceled and from 8 a.m to 12 we were being forced to run , in one case we had to run towards a tree greeting introducing ourselves loudly look like an idiot and return ... our company commander said 20% losses is natural in the first week of training . ... I lost 8 kilos after 2 months ..
> 
> Making a bed is a $hit like this:


In training ground I never touched the sheets . Each night I slowly went and slept on it so the next morning I don't have to made it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

JEskandari said:


> In training ground I never touched the sheets . Each night I slowly went and slept on it so the next morning I don't have to made it .



Under blanket? no way to do it in summer in Khordad with just two or three ceiling fans in a big dorm , besides we were not allowed to just slide in we had to use the bed with sheets and blanket all together .... moreover what ever you to do to prevent the mess again you have no time left to brush the blanket and make exquisite pattern on it. 
My solution was simple, sleep well and wake up at 4 a.m therefore bathroom was empty and I had plenty of time to get ready even to take a shower ...


----------



## The SiLent crY

I'm speechless guys .

These pimps only want to humiliate the youth . Our training sergeant is a suck *** . I could barely walk as the back of my ankles were hurt and he was forcing us to run like it was a horse race !

Fortunately I was kicked out of the parade company  .

Overall military service is not a really bad experience . I'm having fun 



rahi2357 said:


> $h!t happened to you ?
> Now What's your nickname ? Private cry ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro , Are you OK ? Assure me that you haven't yet reached this level ^ . hah ?



I'm OK bro . Thanks .





raptor22 said:


> Very neat and clean dorm ....
> One day during my military service in the boot camp in army we were standing in the line before our dorms yawning and waiting for morning exercises with crazy colonel which was running around the military base for 5 rounds , all the sudden we noticed our training sergeant went to our dorm, after a while he got out with a frown face and return to the dorm with the rest of the training sergeants then they called our company commander and checked the dorm again .. then captain second-in-command of our battalion ... then major the battalion commander accompanied them and finally the colonel visited ... for half an hour we were looking at them coming and going in and out of our dorms worrying what was going on ...
> Finally they ended the circus and told us that the dorms are not clean and we didn't make bunks very well as they taught us ...we were supposed to go to the bathroom, getting ready and also make our bunk in 5 minutes in 4:20 am ...
> By the way we were forced to clean the dorm with sliding on the floor, our leaves were canceled and from 8 a.m to 12 we were being forced to run , in one case we had to run towards a tree greeting introducing ourselves loudly look like an idiot and return ... our company commander said 20% losses is natural in the first week of training . ... I lost 8 kilos after 2 months ..
> 
> Making a bed is a $hit like this:



Pretty similar experience here .

Making the bed is a pain in the *** . Most guys in our dorm prefer not to touch the blanket and sheet and use their uniform so that they won't have to clean it next morning .

Our commander is cool and caring but the training sergeant ( a 22-3 year old guy ) is ... .



JEskandari said:


> In training ground I never touched the sheets . Each night I slowly went and slept on it so the next morning I don't have to made it .



So no brushing on the blankets ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> I'm speechless guys .
> 
> These pimps only want to humiliate the youth . Our training sergeant is a suck *** . I could barely walk as the back of my ankles were hurt and he was forcing us to run like it was a horse race !
> 
> Fortunately I was kicked out of the parade company  .
> 
> Overall military service is not a really bad experience . I'm having fun
> 
> 
> 
> I'm OK bro . Thanks .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty similar experience here .
> 
> Making the bed is a pain in the *** . Most guys in our dorm prefer not to touch the blanket and sheet and use their uniform so that they won't have to clean it next morning .
> 
> Our commander is cool and caring but the training sergeant ( a 22-3 year old guy ) is ... .
> 
> 
> 
> So no brushing on the blankets ?


Although it depends on your next unit and your rank and you might serve like a king under cooler, you'll miss these days once you enter your unit at the end of the training .... 

@Daneshmand any comment on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> Although it depends on your next unit and your rank and you might serve like a king under cooler, you'll miss these days once you enter your unit at the end of the training ....




Everyone is telling me the same these days .


----------



## BordoEnes

The SiLent crY said:


> Everyone is telling me the same these days .



Good luck with your service mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

raptor22 said:


> Very neat and clean dorm ....
> One day during my military service in the boot camp in army we were standing in the line before our dorms yawning and waiting for morning exercises with crazy colonel which was running around the military base for 5 rounds , all the sudden we noticed our training sergeant went to our dorm, after a while he got out with a frown face and return to the dorm with the rest of the training sergeants then they called our company commander and checked the dorm again .. then captain second-in-command of our battalion ... then major the battalion commander accompanied them and finally the colonel visited ... for half an hour we were looking at them coming and going in and out of our dorms worrying what was going on ...
> Finally they ended the circus and told us that the dorms are not clean and we didn't make bunks very well as they taught us ...we were supposed to go to the bathroom, getting ready and also make our bunk in 5 minutes in 4:20 am ...
> By the way we were forced to clean the dorm with sliding on the floor, our leaves were canceled and from 8 a.m to 12 we were being forced to run , in one case we had to run towards a tree greeting introducing ourselves loudly look like an idiot and return ... our company commander said 20% losses is natural in the first week of training . ... I lost 8 kilos after 2 months ..
> 
> Making a bed is a $hit like this:


*Pokes bed* 

I'm soo glad I didn't do military service, and I hate taking orders from someone else.


----------



## raptor22

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> *Pokes bed*
> 
> I'm soo glad I didn't do military service, and I hate taking orders from someone else.



Living in Iran leaves you no choice but to do military service, every single 18 years old Iranian male is supposed to serve for 21 to 24 months .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> Under blanket? no way to do it in summer in Khordad with just two or three ceiling fans in a big dorm , besides we were not allowed to just slide in we had to use the bed with sheets and blanket all together .... moreover what ever you to do to prevent the mess again you have no time left to brush the blanket and make exquisite pattern on it.
> My solution was simple, sleep well and wake up at 4 a.m therefore bathroom was empty and I had plenty of time to get ready even to take a shower ...


well ,i went for training in November and because of the heater the weather was pretty warm inside and why you think I slide in ? I just slept on them, so I neither touch blanket and sheets , and my solution was not to roll on them just sleep on your back and stay so. in the training I only made the bed twice once the first day when they told us how to do it and once in the middle of the course .
my other brilliant Idea for not washing dishes was to smuggle some paper dishes and use them .and as I was the only person who in both half of the course was assigned to distributing food not cleaning the dorm or wash the dishes well nobody found it. downside was that I had to wake-up at 3:30 am


----------



## BordoEnes

raptor22 said:


> Living in Iran leaves you no choice but to do military service, every single 18 years old Iranian male is supposed to serve for 21 to 24 months .....



Damn. In Turkey it used to be 16 or something. A couple years it was reduced to 12 months.


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> @Daneshmand any comment on this?



Well, it is yet an unsolved mystery. The current form of this problem stems from mind body dualism of Descartes which underlies all science and our understanding of the world today. But this Descartes ingenious "solution" can not last forever as itself inherently is in conflict with science. At some point mind itself has to give itself up for inspection and understanding by science. What he is doing in his research is in that direction, trying to understand the mind part of Descartes dualism.

The dualism has been very useful in science as it allowed us to understand bodies including our own without the need to bring in supernatural forces. But the inquiry into mind has been much more difficult as you can see even in this TED talk. The truth is, the dualism might not be true at all and the underlying "reality" might actually be something entirely different for both the mind and the body. 

One way to look at it, is simulation argument, for example. In simulation argument, there can only exist three possible scenarios regarding reality and our existence (both of our minds and body), namely that 1) conscious intelligence will never be able to fully understand the world around us to a degree which allows us to simulate it or 2) that the conscious intelligence will refrain from simulating reality for any number of reasons or 3) We are all living in a simulation. 

It would be very difficult to prove or disprove anything as you can see. There are some signs which suggest things are not as we think they are. Signs like granulating and fuzzy nature of our perceived reality at quantum level or even some spooky stuff like the double slit experiment.

It might be that, we are living not in a "physical" world (the way we perceive physicality), but actually in an informational world. The way we perceive this information coming to us is in the form of the physical world, space-time, big bang and the Universe itself. But none are "actually" there, just our expectation of them being there in that form makes them be in that form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

JEskandari said:


> well ,i went for training in November and because of the heater the weather was pretty warm inside and why you think I slide in ? I just slept on them, so I neither touch blanket and sheets , and my solution was not to roll on them just sleep on your back and stay so. in the training I only made the bed twice once the first day when they told us how to do it and once in the middle of the course .
> my other brilliant Idea for not washing dishes was to smuggle some paper dishes and use them .and as I was the only person who in both half of the course was assigned to distributing food not cleaning the dorm or wash the dishes well nobody found it. downside was that I had to wake-up at 3:30 am




Because we had no choice, for 2 or 3 nights I slid in and had no problem with the bunk in the next morning but trainers noticed and stopped it even in some occasions they deliberately made our beds untidy to have excuses to punish us .... 
For the dishes one of trainers always was standing beside the distributing food desk and without Yalghavi you could not get the meal .... no way ... one day we found a cockroach in the pot which sparked off a riot , the major ate that cockroach like a chocolate with a smile as if nothing happened and returned to his office ...
I served in Air force and my training time was in Tehran and because central command of the force was located 2 blocks away from us they were very strict about these things ... we had military parade 2 times a week and military parade training at 4 p.m almost everyday with a scorching hot air ...



BordoEnes said:


> Damn. In Turkey it used to be 16 or something. A couple years it was reduced to 12 months.



It was 18 months but they increased recently to 21. 



Daneshmand said:


> Well, it is yet an unsolved mystery. The current form of this problem stems from mind body dualism of Descartes which underlies all science and our understanding of the world today. But this Descartes ingenious "solution" can not last forever as itself inherently is in conflict with science. At some point mind itself has to give itself up for inspection and understanding by science. What he is doing in his research is in that direction, trying to understand the mind part of Descartes dualism.
> 
> The dualism has been very useful in science as it allowed us to understand bodies including our own without the need to bring in supernatural forces. But the inquiry into mind has been much more difficult as you can see even in this TED talk. The truth is, the dualism might not be true at all and the underlying "reality" might actually be something entirely different for both the mind and the body.
> 
> One way to look at it, is simulation argument, for example. In simulation argument, there can only exist three possible scenarios regarding reality and our existence (both of our minds and body), namely that 1) conscious intelligence will never be able to fully understand the world around us to a degree which allows us to simulate it or 2) that the conscious intelligence will refrain from simulating reality for any number of reasons or 3) We are all living in a simulation.
> 
> It would be very difficult to prove or disprove anything as you can see. There are some signs which suggest things are not as we think they are. Signs like granulating and fuzzy nature of our perceived reality at quantum level or even some spooky stuff like the double slit experiment.
> 
> It might be that, we are living not in a "physical" world (the way we perceive physicality), but actually in an informational world. The way we perceive this information coming to us is in the form of the physical world, space-time, big bang and the Universe itself. But none are "actually" there, just our expectation of them being there in that form makes them be in that form.



Thanks dear @Daneshmand , do you think of "Information" as third fundamental entity beside matter and energy ? and what was the source of information in the first place? did it come from matter and energy? I know that it's got at least "9.11*10 power -31" kg which is very small mass but larger than zero , actually it's finite rest mass of the electron at zero velocity ..
And I think such a notion ,that what we see isn't inevitably the reality, started with Plato, he was thinking that everything in this world is a portray of a reality in upper world and we just see the shadows of them and you need to break chains and stand up to see the reality ...






​Now the argument has got deeper that how we should stand up and turn back to see the reality of the objects, is it our mind that visualizes them for us or the story is completely different ... whatever it might be it perplexes me ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> Because we had no choice, for 2 or 3 nights I slid in and had no problem with the bunk in the next morning but trainers noticed and stopped it even in some occasions they deliberately made our beds untidy to have excuses to punish us ....
> For the dishes one of trainers always was standing beside the distributing food desk and without Yalghavi you could not get the meal .... no way ... one day we found a cockroach in the pot which sparked off a riot , the major ate that cockroach like a chocolate with a smile as if nothing happened and returned to his office ...
> I served in Air force and my training time was in Tehran and because central command of the force was located 2 blocks away from us they were very strict about these things ... we had military parade 2 times a week and military parade training at 4 p.m almost everyday with a scorching hot air ...
> 
> 
> 
> It was 18 months but they increased recently to 21.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear @Daneshmand , do you think of "Information" as third fundamental entity beside matter and energy ? and what was the source of information in the first place? did it come from matter and energy? I know that it's got at least "9.11*10 power -31" kg which is very small mass but larger than zero , actually it's finite rest mass of the electron at zero velocity ..
> And I think such a notion ,that what we see isn't inevitably the reality, started with Plato, he was thinking that everything in this world is a portray of a reality in upper world and we just see the shadows of them and you need to break chains and stand up to see the reality ...
> 
> View attachment 304039
> 
> ​Now the argument has got deeper that how we should stand up and turn back to see the reality of the objects, is it our mind that visualizes them for us or the story is completely different ... whatever it might be it perplexes me ...



Are you fucking with me man !?

I'm being trained in the air force right now .

Which base were you ? Khazraei or Hazrat Amir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

These are called *BRILLIANT* music videos. Not koji zadori's crap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

دزد یا مدیر، مسئله اینست

http://irinn.ir/news/159558/چند-نمونه-از-حقوق-های-میلیونی-مدیران-عکس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

rahi2357 said:


> These are called *BRILLIANT* music videos. Not koji zadori's crap



Simply amazing! Thanks for sharing them. 



raptor22 said:


> Thanks dear @Daneshmand , do you think of "Information" as third fundamental entity beside matter and energy ? and what was the source of information in the first place? did it come from matter and energy? I know that it's got at least "9.11*10 power -31" kg which is very small mass but larger than zero , actually it's finite rest mass of the electron at zero velocity ..
> And I think such a notion ,that what we see isn't inevitably the reality, started with Plato, he was thinking that everything in this world is a portray of a reality in upper world and we just see the shadows of them and you need to break chains and stand up to see the reality ...
> 
> View attachment 304039
> 
> ​Now the argument has got deeper that how we should stand up and turn back to see the reality of the objects, is it our mind that visualizes them for us or the story is completely different ... whatever it might be it perplexes me ...



You are most welcome. 

No, I was thinking in terms of digital physics and its possible existence for instance through something like the big toe. 

That the energy, matter, time and space all are manifestation of information and in actuality do not exist. We perceive that information as energy, matter, space and time. Think of a self conscious Mario in the computer game. For him there is a space between him and the flag pole which he has to cover in a certain time, but in reality it is all information. There is no real space or time. 

If such a theory of everything is proved based on an Information Universe, then things would be completely different, Philosophy, science, arts, spirituality and everything else will become redundant and will be replaced by a single truth out of which everything flows in the form of manifestations we perceive.

Work is already being done both at the theoretical front as well as experimentally for example the holometer experiment. 

After all this experiment can not be explained unless in an Informational Universe concept:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

ترامپ جون کجایی!!!
*نامزد دمکرات انتخابات ریاست جمهوری آمریکا تحریم های ضدایرانی را سابقه عملکرد خود در وزارت خارجه دانست. *

*فارس گزارش می‌دهد
پنج برابر شدن واردات بنزین در سه سال/ تجربه تلخ بنزینی دولت اصلاحات تکرار می‌شود؟*


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> Are you fucking with me man !?
> 
> I'm being trained in the air force right now .
> 
> Which base were you ? Khazraei or Hazrat Amir ?



Khazraei


----------



## Daneshmand



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> Khazraei



Cool , I was in Khazraei but our company was sent to Saint Amir camp located in Eslam Shahr .

Any advice , suggestion is appreciated .


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> Simply amazing! Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> 
> 
> You are most welcome.
> 
> No, I was thinking in terms of digital physics and its possible existence for instance through something like the big toe.
> 
> That the energy, matter, time and space all are manifestation of information and in actuality do not exist. We perceive that information as energy, matter, space and time. Think of a self conscious Mario in the computer game. For him there is a space between him and the flag pole which he has to cover in a certain time, but in reality it is all information. There is no real space or time.
> 
> If such a theory of everything is proved based on an Information Universe, then things would be completely different, Philosophy, science, arts, spirituality and everything else will become redundant and will be replaced by a single truth out of which everything flows in the form of manifestations we perceive.
> 
> Work is already being done both at the theoretical front as well as experimentally for example the holometer experiment.
> 
> After all this experiment can not be explained unless in an Informational Universe concept:



Before it I was proud to call myself agnostic and my motto was "All I know is I know nothing" maybe and just maybe 'cause it appeared to be too damn hard to find the truth too many Qs complicated and complex mysterious , but as it passes I have realized that the ultimate truth might be the path that we follow not the goal ... but the fact that we might never be able to grasp the truth bothers me the most...


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> Before it I was proud to call myself agnostic and my motto was "All I know is I know nothing" maybe and just maybe 'cause it appeared to be too damn hard to find the truth too many Qs complicated and complex mysterious , but as it passes I have realized that the ultimate truth might be the path that we follow not the goal ... but the fact that we might never be able to grasp the truth bothers me the most...



It's ok. There is no wrong answer here. Consider that you are not the first to confront these feelings and thoughts. Take the example of Razi, who came to reject Quran, prophets and divine revelations altogether. Others kept their faith in a modified form, like Sina. While others were agnostic like Khayam. Still others stayed fast and rigid to the faith they were born into (no need for an example here, since this has been the general rule). 

I believe truth is not perhaps a "thing". It is a commitment. A personal commitment you make with yourself. Then you let that commitment lead you places. The test always comes when this commitment leads you to places which you do not want to go to, or worse still, you are afraid to go to. Many fail the test. Since it is no easy matter to pierce through. But every so often a person comes along, who dares. Who dares to break ground, using that personal commitment as his/her protector shield.

Daring without commitment to truth makes one a Don Quixote. Committing to truth without daring makes one, a very unhappy prisoner inside one's own body and there is no pain greater than being an imprisoned mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

rahi2357 said:


> These are called *BRILLIANT* music videos. Not koji zadori's crap



Generally the music videos done in Iran are 100x better than the crap done in LA. Koji Zadori's videos are such an embarrassment.

This is my "favorite" bad music video. It's so horrible that I think I have watched it a million times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Madali said:


> Generally the music videos done in Iran are 100x better than the crap done in LA. Koji Zadori's videos are such an embarrassment.
> 
> This is my "favorite" bad music video. It's so horrible that I think I have watched it a million times.



Soooo... tacky... must... never... watch... again


----------



## Aramagedon

Like these musics : 





beautiful tehran:











Madali said:


> Generally the music videos done in Iran are 100x better than the crap done in LA. Koji Zadori's videos are such an embarrassment.
> 
> This is my "favorite" bad music video. It's so horrible that I think I have watched it a million times.


Dada chie in gozashti, alan hame fekr mikonan raghas ha Iranian va irania lokho patian.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> Generally the music videos done in Iran are 100x better than the crap done in LA. Koji Zadori's videos are such an embarrassment.
> 
> This is my "favorite" bad music video. It's so horrible that I think I have watched it a million times.


well, Generally I prefer not to watch any music video produced by Iranian no 
matter if they are made in Tehran or In L.A to me they lack originality , Depth or anything .


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> well, Generally I prefer not to watch any music video produced by Iranian no
> matter if they are made in Tehran or In L.A to me they lack originality , Depth or anything .


Lol

etefaghan man music video haye Irani ro bishtar az khareji dust daram. albate na gofte namanad kheyli az music video haye Irani bs hastand. man tu kharejia yeki ro ke dust daram selena gomez hast katy perry ham sheytan parast hast va khosham nemiad.


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> Cool , I was in Khazraei but our company was sent to Saint Amir camp located in Eslam Shahr .
> 
> Any advice , suggestion is appreciated .



سلام ...سربازی من حقیقتش خیلی وقت پیش بوده حداقل 4 سال پیش نمیدونم الان وضعیت چطوره ... آخر های خدمت ما حتی شروع به تعویض درجه و لباس کردن ... یعنی ورودی های جدید تر لیسانس و فوق لیسانس بر خلاف ما که ستوان شدیم گروهبانی و سرکار استواری میدادن لباس آبی بزم نیروی هوایی هم که پوتین نداشت رو هم تبدیل کردن به یک لباس سبز رنگ پوتین دار تا بتونن امر و نهی کنند آخه قبلش روشون نمیشد به یک ستوان دوم بگن بیا برو راننده مینی بوس شو یا چایی بیار دلیلش این است که سرباز صفر داره کم میشه .. به هر حال نمیدونم چقدر این تغییرات اعمال شده که بخوام نظری بدم ولی کلیت نظام بر روی پارتی می چرخه ... یادم نمی ره تو دوره اموزشی یکبار اومدن تو صف گفتن پدر نظامی ها یک طرف مشکل دار ها یک طرف همینجوری چند مورد رو گفتن قربان خدا برم من تنها ماندم اون وسط  ... گفتم به فضل خداوند در چابهار خدمت خواهیم کرد که افتادیم شیراز ..
یک شانسی که داری این است که بر خلاف نیروی زمینی که حتی لب مرز هم پاسگاه و پایگاه داره تنها تو فرودگاه که 8 تا هستند تهران و تبریز بندعباس و بوشهر و شیراز بجنورد و چابهار همدان و بیشتر داخل شهر هستند خدمت می کنی در هر حال اول که توکلت به خدا باشه بعد هم اگر کسی را داری که بسپاری بهش انجام بده دیگه ما کسی رو نداشتیم 11 ماه رفتیم شیراز خدمت کردیم ...... 
بهترین جا همون اوج که نورچشمی ها و پارتی دارها خدمت میکنند چون محیط کارخانه ای هست صبحگاه و غیره هم نداشتند حتی پنج شنبه ها هم تعطیل بودند .. بقیه جاها بستگی به نزدیکی خانه و پارتی و قسمت هست .. یعنی حتی ممنکه اوج بیفتی ولی بیفتی دژبانی که همش باید شیفت بدی بعد از شهر محل زندگیت پیشنهاد بعدی شیراز هست خیلی جای خوبی برای خدمت ولی باز بستگی داره به قسمتت من آجودان یک سرهنگ بودم کارم خوردن چایی و تایپ نامه بود افسر ها هم بعد از ظهر هم از ساعت 2 به بعد مال خودتی ما که کلا تو شهر ول بودمیم اصفهان و تهران نظامش خشک به شخصه کار اداری رو تو نظام ترجیح میدم بخصوص اگر تو ستاد بیفتی و از همه چیز با خبر باشی جای زیر آبی رفتن زیاد داره .. ....

به هر حال نمیدون اگر کمک کننده بوده یا نه اگر سوال داشتی خوشحال می شم جواب بدم ...​


Daneshmand said:


> It's ok. There is no wrong answer here. Consider that you are not the first to confront these feelings and thoughts. Take the example of Razi, who came to reject Quran, prophets and divine revelations altogether. Others kept their faith in a modified form, like Sina. While others were agnostic like Khayam. Still others stayed fast and rigid to the faith they were born into (no need for an example here, since this has been the general rule).
> 
> I believe truth is not perhaps a "thing". It is a commitment. A personal commitment you make with yourself. Then you let that commitment lead you places. The test always comes when this commitment leads you to places which you do not want to go to, or worse still, you are afraid to go to. Many fail the test. Since it is no easy matter to pierce through. But every so often a person comes along, who dares. Who dares to break ground, using that personal commitment as his/her protector shield.
> 
> Daring without commitment to truth makes one a Don Quixote. Committing to truth without daring makes one, a very unhappy prisoner inside one's own body and there is no pain greater than being an imprisoned mind.



Surly I am not the first one and definitely not the last one who struggle and it's obvious that the path is scary not 'cause it's not unknown to the man but mostly 'cause in some cases sometimes you need to reject your entire belief system like an Immune system disorders which attacks and damages its own tissues I mean cognitive dissonance the ideas that contradict with your current one someone start to ignore someone try to find the answer... and till you find the answer you would suffer from a hollow mind and wonder how to find the truth ...



Madali said:


> Generally the music videos done in Iran are 100x better than the crap done in LA. Koji Zadori's videos are such an embarrassment.
> 
> This is my "favorite" bad music video. It's so horrible that I think I have watched it a million times.



Do you really like it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> سلام ...سربازی من حقیقتش خیلی وقت پیش بوده حداقل 4 سال پیش نمیدونم الان وضعیت چطوره ... آخر های خدمت ما حتی شروع به تعویض درجه و لباس کردن ... یعنی ورودی های جدید تر لیسانس و فوق لیسانس بر خلاف ما که ستوان شدیم گروهبانی و سرکار استواری میدادن لباس آبی بزم نیروی هوایی هم که پوتین نداشت رو هم تبدیل کردن به یک لباس سبز رنگ پوتین دار تا بتونن امر و نهی کنند آخه قبلش روشون نمیشد به یک ستوان دوم بگن بیا برو راننده مینی بوس شو یا چایی بیار دلیلش این است که سرباز صفر داره کم میشه .. به هر حال نمیدونم چقدر این تغییرات اعمال شده که بخوام نظری بدم ولی کلیت نظام بر روی پارتی می چرخه ... یادم نمی ره تو دوره اموزشی یکبار اومدن تو صف گفتن پدر نظامی ها یک طرف مشکل دار ها یک طرف همینجوری چند مورد رو گفتن قربان خدا برم من تنها ماندم اون وسط  ... گفتم به فضل خداوند در چابهار خدمت خواهیم کرد که افتادیم شیراز ..
> یک شانسی که داری این است که بر خلاف نیروی زمینی که حتی لب مرز هم پاسگاه و پایگاه داره تنها تو فرودگاه که 8 تا هستند تهران و تبریز بندعباس و بوشهر و شیراز بجنورد و چابهار همدان و بیشتر داخل شهر هستند خدمت می کنی در هر حال اول که توکلت به خدا باشه بعد هم اگر کسی را داری که بسپاری بهش انجام بده دیگه ما کسی رو نداشتیم 11 ماه رفتیم شیراز خدمت کردیم ......
> بهترین جا همون اوج که نورچشمی ها و پارتی دارها خدمت میکنند چون محیط کارخانه ای هست صبحگاه و غیره هم نداشتند حتی پنج شنبه ها هم تعطیل بودند .. بقیه جاها بستگی به نزدیکی خانه و پارتی و قسمت هست .. یعنی حتی ممنکه اوج بیفتی ولی بیفتی دژبانی که همش باید شیفت بدی بعد از شهر محل زندگیت پیشنهاد بعدی شیراز هست خیلی جای خوبی برای خدمت ولی باز بستگی داره به قسمتت من آجودان یک سرهنگ بودم کارم خوردن چایی و تایپ نامه بود افسر ها هم بعد از ظهر هم از ساعت 2 به بعد مال خودتی ما که کلا تو شهر ول بودمیم اصفهان و تهران نظامش خشک به شخصه کار اداری رو تو نظام ترجیح میدم بخصوص اگر تو ستاد بیفتی و از همه چیز با خبر باشی جای زیر آبی رفتن زیاد داره .. ....
> 
> به هر حال نمیدون اگر کمک کننده بوده یا نه اگر سوال داشتی خوشحال می شم جواب بدم ...​
> 
> Surly I am not the first one and definitely not the last one who struggle and it's obvious that the path is scary not 'cause it's not unknown to the man but mostly 'cause in some cases sometimes you need to reject your entire belief system like an Immune system disorders which attacks and damages its own tissues I mean cognitive dissonance the ideas that contradict with your current one someone start to ignore someone try to find the answer... and till you find the answer you would suffer from a hollow mind and wonder how to find the truth ...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really like it?



داداش ممنون .

آره لباس ها عوض شده . الآن لباس دوره ی آموزشی ما سبز خیارشوریه .

اگر خوش شانس باشم شاید استوار یک بگیرم ، ولی شنیدم درصد کمی از لیسانس ها ستوان سوم هم شدن در ماه های قبل .

خوشبختانه آشنا پیدا کردم برای تهران . سوالی که دارم اینه که تهران به جز اوج که بعیده بتونم برم کجا خوبه ؟

فرودگاه خوبه ؟

در خصوص دوره کد چطور ؟ ، دوره کد بخورم خوبه یا نه داداش ؟


----------



## Daneshmand

Become an e-resident of EU member country of Estonia for just hundred Euros: http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36276673



raptor22 said:


> Surly I am not the first one and definitely not the last one who struggle and it's obvious that the path is scary not 'cause it's not unknown to the man but mostly 'cause in some cases sometimes you need to reject your entire belief system like an Immune system disorders which attacks and damages its own tissues I mean cognitive dissonance the ideas that contradict with your current one someone start to ignore someone try to find the answer... and till you find the answer you would suffer from a hollow mind and wonder how to find the truth ...



True. Another way to look at it, is just consider it a gamble and apply game theory: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascal's_Wager

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

The SiLent crY said:


> داداش ممنون .
> 
> آره لباس ها عوض شده . الآن لباس دوره ی آموزشی ما سبز خیارشوریه .
> 
> اگر خوش شانس باشم شاید استوار یک بگیرم ، ولی شنیدم درصد کمی از لیسانس ها ستوان سوم هم شدن در ماه های قبل .
> 
> خوشبختانه آشنا پیدا کردم برای تهران . سوالی که دارم اینه که تهران به جز اوج که بعیده بتونم برم کجا خوبه ؟
> 
> فرودگاه خوبه ؟
> 
> در خصوص دوره کد چطور ؟ ، دوره کد بخورم خوبه یا نه داداش ؟


تجربه ندارید دیگه
اون موقع هم دوره ای های من پارتی بازی کردن افتادن تهران بیچاره ها باید به آبدارچی هم سلام میدادن
من رفتم سراوان ، رییس بهداری ستوان سه بود من ستوان یک . ساعت 1.5 تعطیل میکردم میرفتم کافی نت 
تا ساعت 7 بعدش ساعت 7 هم میرفتم یک درمانگاه 50-50 پول میگرفتم. اگه بخیه ای ،گچی ، آتلی هم 
میگرفتم که مال خودم بود بعدش ساعت 11.5 - 12 هم دست تو جیب سوت زنان میرفتم پادگان یک اتاق
اختصاصی هم داشتم جفت بهداری تازه منطقه هم عملیاتی حساب میشد خدمت من فقط 17 ماه بود. کل سراوان 
و حومه فقط 6 نفر درجه شان از من بالاتر بود فرمانده منطقه و جانشینش ، فرمانده هنگ مرزی و جانشینش
و رییس پلیس راهبر و رییس آموزش منطقه . خلاصه برای خودم سروری میکردم از ریسس قرارگاه گرفته تا 
تمام روسای پاسگاهها و کلانتریها و همه همه درجه شان از من پایینتر بود و نمیتونستن چیزی بهم بگن

میدونید که یک قانون وجود داره که کادری از سربازای وظیفه پنهانش میکنن و اون اینه که اگه درجه شما
بالاتر باشه مهم نیست شما کادر هستید یا وظیفه اونوقت شما ارشد هستید اگه درجه برابر باشه اونوقت کادری ها 
ارشدتر میشن.اون اولش که رفتم اونجا چند تا ازدرجه دارهای کادری میخواستن پررو بازی برای من در بیارن
که حسابی حالشان را با آیین نامه انظباطی که همیشه توی جیبم داشتم گرفتم.


----------



## scythian500

http://mashreghnews.com/fa/news/572301/فیلماعتراف-هیلاری-کلینتون-به-ایجاد-القاعده-و-داعش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> داداش ممنون .
> 
> آره لباس ها عوض شده . الآن لباس دوره ی آموزشی ما سبز خیارشوریه .
> 
> اگر خوش شانس باشم شاید استوار یک بگیرم ، ولی شنیدم درصد کمی از لیسانس ها ستوان سوم هم شدن در ماه های قبل .
> 
> خوشبختانه آشنا پیدا کردم برای تهران . سوالی که دارم اینه که تهران به جز اوج که بعیده بتونم برم کجا خوبه ؟
> 
> فرودگاه خوبه ؟
> 
> در خصوص دوره کد چطور ؟ ، دوره کد بخورم خوبه یا نه داداش ؟



واقعا لباس عوض شدند ؟آخر کار خودشون روکردند نامردا .... کل حال خدمت تو نیروی هوایی به همین لباس قشنگش بود ....بستگی به پارتیت داره که کجا برش داره .. تو دوران خدمت هم میتونه حماییت کنه یا نه مهمتر از اینکه کجا ببیفتی اینکه پارتیت بتونه هر وقت نیازداشتی کمکت کنه ...
به هر حال تو تهران شما یا میری اوج، مهرآباد، ستاری، چکش ستاد و یا بیمارستان بعثت و .... یک جا دیگه هم هست که اسمش یادم نیست ....
من بعد از شیراز مابقی خدمتمم رو تو مهر آباد بودم خوبیش این بود که از تو محل خدمتم خونمون معلوم بود اول می خواستند منو دژبان کنند زیر بار نرفتم .. نکته اول در نظام این است که سریع چشم نگی تا میتونی از این و اون پرس و جو کنی کلا سرت نره .... نکته بعد هم اینکه مسئولیت ماشین و غیره رو نپذیر کلا این جور کار ها عواقب داره یعنی کلا مسئولیت نپذیر آخر سر سر تصویه اذیت میشی .. مثلا من در حالی که سوییچم مایشنم تو جیبم بود منکر این شدم که رانندگی بلدم ... به هر حال ما خودمون رو انداختیم یک جایی که هم گروهبان بودند و ما شدیم ارشد اونجا یعنی تنها افسر گروهان من بودم در نتیجه بر خلاف بقیه که شیفت می دادند ما2 میرفتیم خانه ... ولی تو همین مهراباد یکدفعه صبح ساعت 6 میدی راه ها رو بستن کل وظیفه ها مسجد و به هیچ دلیلی یک دفعه دژبان می شدی البته اگر زیر 12 ماه خدمت داشتی ......
من ستاد پیروزی هم رفتم برای کار های انتقالم نظامش به نسبت خشک بود ولی باز پارتی خیلی مهمه دو تا از رفیقام اونجا بودند در یک قسمت از یکی بیگاری می کشیدند اون یکی ساعت 11 ماشین میومد دنبالش میبردش دم در راهیش میکردند خانه .... در واقع می خوام بگم جدای از موضوع نزدیکی به محل خانه هیچ چیز دیگه با هم فرقی نمیکنه مهم قسمتت هست
من ستاری هم رفتم پروپازول بردم مقاله دادم سعی کردم بیفتم اونجا یه چهار راه پایین تر از مهر آباد هستش اونجا چون آدمای تحصیل کرده هستند راحتر باهاشون کنار میتونی بیای ولی چون دانشگاه هست صبح گاه و مارش و غیره همیشه به راه هست ....

اما در مورد دوره کد .. اگر دوره کد بخورری تا اخر خدمتت در همون زمینه دوره کد خدمت میکنی یعنی اگر دوره کد دژبانی بخوری تا آخر دژبانی ، دوره توپ بخوری تا اخر متصدی توپی .. یک خوبیایی داره یک بدیایی .. مثلا بدترین لحظات برای یک سرباز لحظه تقسیم تو یگان هست هر جار بری یک مدتی ازتون بیگاری می کشن تا قسممت معلوم بشه مثلا ما یک ماه داشتیم حساب خیار شور پایگاه رو حسابرسی می کردیم روز تقسیم همه وایستادن و منتظرن ببینند کجا میفتند خیلی لحظات بدی هست زمان ما دوره کد زیاد رسم نبود رشته تحصیلی مهم بود من رشتم الکترونیک بود افتادم جهاد خودکفایی قسمت رادار و غیره یا مثلا یک روانپزشک بی برو برگشت بهداری هست یا مهندس برق به احتمال زیاد تو قسمت برق پایگاه بود ولی مثلا مهندسی صنایع دژبان میشد در نتیجه از این نظر که از قبل تکلیفت معلومه خوبه و دیگه به جای دیگه منتقل نمیشی و لی در صورتی که دوره کد نباشی راحتر میتونی بین یگان ها اسکی کنی از این یگان به یگان دیگه مثلا 4 5 تا یگان عوض کردم 


JEskandari said:


> تجربه ندارید دیگه
> اون موقع هم دوره ای های من پارتی بازی کردن افتادن تهران بیچاره ها باید به آبدارچی هم سلام میدادن
> من رفتم سراوان ، رییس بهداری ستوان سه بود من ستوان یک . ساعت 1.5 تعطیل میکردم میرفتم کافی نت
> تا ساعت 7 بعدش ساعت 7 هم میرفتم یک درمانگاه 50-50 پول میگرفتم. اگه بخیه ای ،گچی ، آتلی هم
> میگرفتم که مال خودم بود بعدش ساعت 11.5 - 12 هم دست تو جیب سوت زنان میرفتم پادگان یک اتاق
> اختصاصی هم داشتم جفت بهداری تازه منطقه هم عملیاتی حساب میشد خدمت من فقط 17 ماه بود. کل سراوان
> و حومه فقط 6 نفر درجه شان از من بالاتر بود فرمانده منطقه و جانشینش ، فرمانده هنگ مرزی و جانشینش
> و رییس پلیس راهبر و رییس آموزش منطقه . خلاصه برای خودم سروری میکردم از ریسس قرارگاه گرفته تا
> تمام روسای پاسگاهها و کلانتریها و همه همه درجه شان از من پایینتر بود و نمیتونستن چیزی بهم بگن
> 
> میدونید که یک قانون وجود داره که کادری از سربازای وظیفه پنهانش میکنن و اون اینه که اگه درجه شما
> بالاتر باشه مهم نیست شما کادر هستید یا وظیفه اونوقت شما ارشد هستید اگه درجه برابر باشه اونوقت کادری ها
> ارشدتر میشن.اون اولش که رفتم اونجا چند تا ازدرجه دارهای کادری میخواستن پررو بازی برای من در بیارن
> که حسابی حالشان را با آیین نامه انظباطی که همیشه توی جیبم داشتم گرفتم.



شما دکتر بودی ستوان یک شدی الان وضع عوض شده بعد آموزشی تو یگان حداقل دو ماه بربری می چسبونند نظر فرمانده نیاز یگان و انضباط در دوره دو ماه ورود به یگان میتونه شما رواز ستوان دومی به گروهبانی برسونه ....بعد الان همه تحصیل کرده اند دیگه سرباز صفری نمانده .... ...
من خودم که 11 ماه شیراز بودم عین خیالم نبود کیف دنیا رو هم کردم راست هم میگی اگر تهران میفتادم مطمئنا دژبان بودم ... شیراز فرودگاهش تو شهر با 50 تا تک تومانی کل شیراز می گشتی آب و هوا خنک همه کادری ها نسبتا خوب و مشکلی نبود تو جایی که بهمون دادن بهش می گفاتند "اچ" هر کاری می خواستیم می کردیم از رقص گرفته تا مهمانی دادند اینترنت و پلی استشین تلویزیون و غیره همه به راه بود ولی با این حال عده ای مثل پرنده تو قفص می خواستند برگردند تهران منظورم شاید شما این توانایی داشتی که سراوان خدمت کنی ولی شاید یکی نتونه با همه مزایاش که گفتی ...

مثلا نصف ماهیتابه املت میداند برای 8 نفر .... باید بتونی تحمل کنی .. اگر مثل من و هم اتاقیام که تهرانی بودیم دستمون به دهنمون می رسید هر شب خودمون یه چیزی می پختیم ولی آدم بود پول نون نداشت بخره ...از این نظر نزدیک خونه خوبه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> واقعا لباس عوض شدند ؟آخر کار خودشون روکردند نامردا .... کل حال خدمت تو نیروی هوایی به همین لباس قشنگش بود ....بستگی به پارتیت داره که کجا برش داره .. تو دوران خدمت هم میتونه حماییت کنه یا نه مهمتر از اینکه کجا ببیفتی اینکه پارتیت بتونه هر وقت نیازداشتی کمکت کنه ...
> به هر حال تو تهران شما یا میری اوج، مهرآباد، ستاری، چکش ستاد و یا بیمارستان بعثت و .... یک جا دیگه هم هست که اسمش یادم نیست ....
> من بعد از شیراز مابقی خدمتمم رو تو مهر آباد بودم خوبیش این بود که از تو محل خدمتم خونمون معلوم بود اول می خواستند منو دژبان کنند زیر بار نرفتم .. نکته اول در نظام این است که سریع چشم نگی تا میتونی از این و اون پرس و جو کنی کلا سرت نره .... نکته بعد هم اینکه مسئولیت ماشین و غیره رو نپذیر کلا این جور کار ها عواقب داره یعنی کلا مسئولیت نپذیر آخر سر سر تصویه اذیت میشی .. مثلا من در حالی که سوییچم مایشنم تو جیبم بود منکر این شدم که رانندگی بلدم ... به هر حال ما خودمون رو انداختیم یک جایی که هم گروهبان بودند و ما شدیم ارشد اونجا یعنی تنها افسر گروهان من بودم در نتیجه بر خلاف بقیه که شیفت می دادند ما2 میرفتیم خانه ... ولی تو همین مهراباد یکدفعه صبح ساعت 6 میدی راه ها رو بستن کل وظیفه ها مسجد و به هیچ دلیلی یک دفعه دژبان می شدی البته اگر زیر 12 ماه خدمت داشتی ......
> من ستاد پیروزی هم رفتم برای کار های انتقالم نظامش به نسبت خشک بود ولی باز پارتی خیلی مهمه دو تا از رفیقام اونجا بودند در یک قسمت از یکی بیگاری می کشیدند اون یکی ساعت 11 ماشین میومد دنبالش میبردش دم در راهیش میکردند خانه .... در واقع می خوام بگم جدای از موضوع نزدیکی به محل خانه هیچ چیز دیگه با هم فرقی نمیکنه مهم قسمتت هست
> من ستاری هم رفتم پروپازول بردم مقاله دادم سعی کردم بیفتم اونجا یه چهار راه پایین تر از مهر آباد هستش اونجا چون آدمای تحصیل کرده هستند راحتر باهاشون کنار میتونی بیای ولی چون دانشگاه هست صبح گاه و مارش و غیره همیشه به راه هست ....
> 
> اما در مورد دوره کد .. اگر دوره کد بخورری تا اخر خدمتت در همون زمینه دوره کد خدمت میکنی یعنی اگر دوره کد دژبانی بخوری تا آخر دژبانی ، دوره توپ بخوری تا اخر متصدی توپی .. یک خوبیایی داره یک بدیایی .. مثلا بدترین لحظات برای یک سرباز لحظه تقسیم تو یگان هست هر جار بری یک مدتی ازتون بیگاری می کشن تا قسممت معلوم بشه مثلا ما یک ماه داشتیم حساب خیار شور پایگاه رو حسابرسی می کردیم روز تقسیم همه وایستادن و منتظرن ببینند کجا میفتند خیلی لحظات بدی هست زمان ما دوره کد زیاد رسم نبود رشته تحصیلی مهم بود من رشتم الکترونیک بود افتادم جهاد خودکفایی قسمت رادار و غیره یا مثلا یک روانپزشک بی برو برگشت بهداری هست یا مهندس برق به احتمال زیاد تو قسمت برق پایگاه بود ولی مثلا مهندسی صنایع دژبان میشد در نتیجه از این نظر که از قبل تکلیفت معلومه خوبه و دیگه به جای دیگه منتقل نمیشی و لی در صورتی که دوره کد نباشی راحتر میتونی بین یگان ها اسکی کنی از این یگان به یگان دیگه مثلا 4 5 تا یگان عوض کردم
> 
> 
> شما دکتر بودی ستوان یک شدی الان وضع عوض شده بعد آموزشی تو یگان حداقل دو ماه بربری می چسبونند نظر فرمانده نیاز یگان و انضباط در دوره دو ماه ورود به یگان میتونه شما رواز ستوان دومی به گروهبانی برسونه ....بعد الان همه تحصیل کرده اند دیگه سرباز صفری نمانده .... ...
> من خودم که 11 ماه شیراز بودم عین خیالم نبود کیف دنیا رو هم کردم راست هم میگی اگر تهران میفتادم مطمئنا دژبان بودم ... شیراز فرودگاهش تو شهر با 50 تا تک تومانی کل شیراز می گشتی آب و هوا خنک همه کادری ها نسبتا خوب و مشکلی نبود تو جایی که بهمون دادن بهش می گفاتند "اچ" هر کاری می خواستیم می کردیم از رقص گرفته تا مهمانی دادند اینترنت و پلی استشین تلویزیون و غیره همه به راه بود ولی با این حال عده ای مثل پرنده تو قفص می خواستند برگردند تهران منظورم شاید شما این توانایی داشتی که سراوان خدمت کنی ولی شاید یکی نتونه با همه مزایاش که گفتی ...
> 
> مثلا نصف ماهیتابه املت میداند برای 8 نفر .... باید بتونی تحمل کنی .. اگر مثل من و هم اتاقیام که تهرانی بودیم دستمون به دهنمون می رسید هر شب خودمون یه چیزی می پختیم ولی آدم بود پول نون نداشت بخره ...از این نظر نزدیک خونه خوبه




ممنون داداش .

آره کلا الان نسبت به سالهای قبل سخت تر شده چون سرباز صفر کمه . الان یه سری از لیسانس ها گروهبان 2 هم میشن .

در مورد دوره کد از بچه های دوره ی قبل تو خضرایی شنیدم که 2 ماه بربری می چسبونن رو شونشون و باید مثل اموزشی برن خضرایی ولی گفتن خوبیش اینه که درجت میاد بالا و 2 ماه فقط سر کلاس میری از ساعت 8 صبح تا 2 و روز برگ هم میشی .

من با دوره کد مشکلی ندارم اما ترجیح میدم نرم دوره کد .

در مورد مسئولیت پذیری هم حق با شماست ، به من گفتن حتی یک قاشق هم از نظام نگیر که مسئولیت داره چه برسه به ماشین و غیره .

در کل هر جایی آدم خدمت کنه خوب و بد داره ، ممکنه یکی توی همون یگان پادشاهی کنه و یکی دیگه بیگاری
من ترجیح میدم توی بخش اداری بیفتم و سراغ دژبانی ، پاس بخش و ... نرم چون درد سر داره


از همه ی این حرفها گذشته به نظرم بهترین جا برای خدمت تو ایران *وزارت دفاع *هست که اکثر بچه مایه ها و پارتی خیلی کلفت ها میرن اونجا ، یه پادگان هم بیشتر نداره که جوادنیای قزوینه .

من این رو دیر فهمیدم وگرنه زودتر یه کاری می کردم .


----------



## raptor22

Daneshmand said:


> Become an e-resident of EU member country of Estonia for just hundred Euros: http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36276673
> 
> 
> 
> True. Another way to look at it, is just consider it a gamble and apply game theory: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pascal's_Wager



I've invented such a logic for myself too but the point is in that situation neither you would be a pious believer nor enjoy this world while still you are lost ... not helpful ... 




The SiLent crY said:


> ممنون داداش .
> 
> آره کلا الان نسبت به سالهای قبل سخت تر شده چون سرباز صفر کمه . الان یه سری از لیسانس ها گروهبان 2 هم میشن .
> 
> در مورد دوره کد از بچه های دوره ی قبل تو خضرایی شنیدم که 2 ماه بربری می چسبونن رو شونشون و باید مثل اموزشی برن خضرایی ولی گفتن خوبیش اینه که درجت میاد بالا و 2 ماه فقط سر کلاس میری از ساعت 8 صبح تا 2 و روز برگ هم میشی .
> 
> 
> 
> من با دوره کد مشکلی ندارم اما ترجیح میدم نرم دوره کد .
> 
> در مورد مسئولیت پذیری هم حق با شماست ، به من گفتن حتی یک قاشق هم از نظام نگیر که مسئولیت داره چه برسه به ماشین و غیره .
> 
> در کل هر جایی آدم خدمت کنه خوب و بد داره ، ممکنه یکی توی همون یگان پادشاهی کنه و یکی دیگه بیگاری
> من ترجیح میدم توی بخش اداری بیفتم و سراغ دژبانی ، پاس بخش و ... نرم چون درد سر داره
> 
> 
> از همه ی این حرفها گذشته به نظرم بهترین جا برای خدمت تو ایران *وزارت دفاع *هست که اکثر بچه مایه ها و پارتی خیلی کلفت ها میرن اونجا ، یه پادگان هم بیشتر نداره که جوادنیای قزوینه .
> 
> من این رو دیر فهمیدم وگرنه زودتر یه کاری می کردم .


در مورد اون دوماه راست میگی من فراموش کردم بگم اصلا ممکنه استاد نیاد یه مدت فقط تو پادگان ول بچرخید و غیره ... اما اگر علاقه مند هستی که بری بهترین دوره کد دوره کد عقیدتی سیاسی هست میشی معلم عقیدتی سیاسی به سرباز صفر ها و گاهی هم به افسر ها تدریس نماز و روزه می کنی خوبیش هم این هست که تا اینجا که یادم هست رفیقم تو عقیدتی سیاسی ستاد بود پروندشون هم دست عقیدتی سیاسی بود نه قسمت اداری و شعبه افراد (قسمت اداری نرتبط با وظیفه ها) در نتیجه مرخصی هاشون رو در میاوردن .. البته اگر در اداری خدمت کنی و جای مهمی هم باشی باز از این کار ها میشه انجام داد مثلا با وجوداینکه من شیراز هر دوماه 15 روز تهران بودم آخر خدمت باز یک ماه مرخصی رفتم ... ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Madali

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...of-command-over-capture-of-10-sailors-by-iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daneshmand

raptor22 said:


> I've invented such a logic for myself too but the point is in that situation neither you would be a pious believer nor enjoy this world while still you are lost ... not helpful ...
> .



That is true. Though I do not think Pascal's intention was to make pious believers. His point was even if you are not a believer, still you might go on and strive to act like one based on this conviction alone, that the world is just a wager. 

Sometimes you have to just throw your hands in the air and go on living the life:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL



Hi big bro ... 

My dad banned telegram for a while... Will be back soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> Hi big bro ...
> 
> My dad banned telegram for a while... Will be back soon



Looking forward....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

SOHEIL said:


> Hi big bro ...
> 
> My dad banned telegram for a while... Will be back soon


Liar Liar pants on fire 

 :love struck:


----------



## Aramagedon

My 4G internet speed at home:














@haman10 
Chera Soheil ban shode?


----------



## AmirPatriot

2800 said:


> My 4G internet speed at home:
> 
> View attachment 305609
> 
> 
> View attachment 305610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @haman10
> Chera Soheil ban shode?



چیزهایی گفت که نباید میگفت، مجبور شد دیلیت کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

AmirPatriot said:


> چیزهایی گفت که نباید میگفت، مجبور شد دیلیت کنه


چی گفت؟
کدوم ترید؟

WTF, watch :


----------



## AmirPatriot

2800 said:


> چی گفت؟
> کدوم ترید؟
> 
> WTF, watch :


نمیدونم دقیقا چی گفت اما حتمن محرمانه بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

AmirPatriot said:


> نمیدونم دقیقا چی گفت اما حتمن محرمانه بود


Ok thanks


----------



## bozorgmehr

‫نمیدونم چرا پس از چهل سال امر به معرف و نهی از منکر و ارشاد تعالیم عالیه اسلامی فهم و شعور اجتماعی مون به اینجا سقوط کرده!

‫

‫وای بر ما...


----------



## bozorgmehr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

bozorgmehr said:


> ‫نمیدونم چرا پس از چهل سال امر به معرف و نهی از منکر و ارشاد تعالیم عالیه اسلامی فهم و شعور اجتماعی مون به اینجا سقوط کرده!
> 
> ‫
> 
> ‫وای بر ما...


............ Could be the plot of a horror movie.

What happened to @SOHEIL?


----------



## Aramagedon

https://defence.pk/threads/declassi...commissions-inquiry-into-saudi-arabia.431239/


----------



## Aramagedon

http://realiran.org/photos-rouhani-officially-welcomes-croatian-president/


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

rahi2357 said:


>


دست مترجم درد نکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

Guys take a look at this;

https://defence.pk/threads/latest-r...-and-underdeveloped-nations-hdi-index.431638/


----------



## raptor22

The man is coming :

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## HAIDER

raptor22 said:


> The man is coming :
> 
> View attachment 306505​


What office he will hold ?


----------



## raptor22

HAIDER said:


> What office he will hold ?


The photo is about his presidential campaign in Zanjan province and probably he is gonna be one of the candidates of upcoming presidential election next year ... he's been on campaign for a while ..


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Some thugs try to resist Iranian culture.
*
Two of Iran’s top musicians have been prevented from performing in the city of Neyshabour and other locations in northeastern Khorasan Razavi Province by the local prosecutor.The Persian classical music master Shahram Nazeri, who was licensed by the Ministry of Culture and Islamic Guidance, was set to perform at an event honoring Ferdowsi National Day in Neyshabour near Ferdowsi’s (a famous Iranian poet) birthplace on May 21, 2016, but his concert was suddenlycanceled without explanation. The other tour stops of Nazeri’s “Nagofteh-ha” (Unspoken) concert scheduled throughout the province, including the city of Shandiz, have also been scrapped.“Neyshabour’s doors are now also closed to concert shows,” said Nazeri on May 15, 2016, according to the Iran daily newspaper. “Everything was ready for our concert, but then they didn’t allow us to do it.”Concerts by Kayvan Kalhor, an internationally renowned master kamancheh (traditional string instrument) player, were planned in Neyshabour on May 10 and 11, but were also canceled by the local prosecutor, who cited “complaints from the families of martyrs.”“We had all the necessary permits from the provincial governor’s office and the Ministry of [Culture and Islamic] Guidance,” Kalhor’s unnamed concert manager told the semi-official Iranian Student News Agency (ISNA) on May 10.
*
Kalhor, whose previous concerts have also been banned or disrupted by religious conservatives, warned last year that he would not perform in Iran again.“These concerts will not be rescheduled,” he told the Moosighiye Ma website in June 2015. “So long as Iran’s culture and arts are hostages in the ransom-taking and power struggles of political factions, and no clear guidelines are defined and enforced for such activities, I will refrain from doing anything in Iran.”* Kalhor had a change of heart in 2016 and planned a nation-wide tour with his band, but the forced cancelation of his performance in Neyshabour has put the rest of his tour dates in doubt. Iran’s House of Music, an independent association of musicians, has written a letter to Judiciary Chief Sadegh Amoli Larijani protesting the ongoing disruption of sanctioned musical performances.“These are difficult days for Iran’s music community,” said the group in its May 12, 2016 letter. “Sabotage and assaults on legal cultural programs and concerts… especially in the presence of police and security forces… have made life difficult in this precious artistic field.”“The spread of political battles and scandals into the immaculate arena of art has only brought bad news from a different corner of the country on a daily basis about the cancelation of a concert or permit, as well as assaults and insults against musicians on stage, particularly honorable women,” continued the letter.Referring to the cancelation of Kayhan Kalhor’s concert in Neyshabour by the local prosecutor, the House of Music said: “It is surprising and depressing that a senior judicial official, singlehandedly and without any legal justification, wages war on the law and invalidates official permits issued by the relevant authorities. Then, when he faces strong public protests, he justifies his action by hiding behind the proud families of martyrs.” The letter also condemned a ban on female musicians appearing on stage by referencing the Shahram Nazeri band. “We saw this disgraceful behavior [towards female musicians] when we witnessed the pianist Harir Shariatzadeh, the wife of [singer] Salar Aghili, being pulled down from the stage during a performance.”*No Relief With Rouhani’s Election*Since 2013, when President Hassan Rouhani was voted into office promising a more open society, numerous state-sanctioned musicians, including the popular musical artists Alireza Ghorbani and Sirvan Khosravi, have seen their concerts canceled at the last moment.Religious conservatives have justified their attacks on musicians by quoting vague statements and decrees by senior religious leaders. Iran’s supreme leader, Ali Khamenei, has himself often warnedabout the alleged dangers of music, saying it will “lead people away from the path of God.” Grand Ayatollah Hossein Nouri Hamadani and Grand Ayatollah Nasser Makarem Shirazi, both senior theologians, have also warned the Ministry of Islamic Culture and Islamic Guidance not to waver on Iran’s ban on solo female singers.Cancellations of concerts featuring female vocalists and musicians have been particularly frequent since Rouhani’s election.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Some thugs try to resist Iranian culture.
> *
> Two of Iran’s top musicians have been prevented from performing in the city of Neyshabour and other locations in northeastern Khorasan Razavi Province by the local prosecutor.The Persian classical music master Shahram Nazeri, who was licensed by the Ministry of Culture and Islamic Guidance, was set to perform at an event honoring Ferdowsi National Day in Neyshabour near Ferdowsi’s (a famous Iranian poet) birthplace on May 21, 2016, but his concert was suddenlycanceled without explanation. The other tour stops of Nazeri’s “Nagofteh-ha” (Unspoken) concert scheduled throughout the province, including the city of Shandiz, have also been scrapped.“Neyshabour’s doors are now also closed to concert shows,” said Nazeri on May 15, 2016, according to the Iran daily newspaper. “Everything was ready for our concert, but then they didn’t allow us to do it.”Concerts by Kayvan Kalhor, an internationally renowned master kamancheh (traditional string instrument) player, were planned in Neyshabour on May 10 and 11, but were also canceled by the local prosecutor, who cited “complaints from the families of martyrs.”“We had all the necessary permits from the provincial governor’s office and the Ministry of [Culture and Islamic] Guidance,” Kalhor’s unnamed concert manager told the semi-official Iranian Student News Agency (ISNA) on May 10.
> *
> Kalhor, whose previous concerts have also been banned or disrupted by religious conservatives, warned last year that he would not perform in Iran again.“These concerts will not be rescheduled,” he told the Moosighiye Ma website in June 2015. “So long as Iran’s culture and arts are hostages in the ransom-taking and power struggles of political factions, and no clear guidelines are defined and enforced for such activities, I will refrain from doing anything in Iran.”* Kalhor had a change of heart in 2016 and planned a nation-wide tour with his band, but the forced cancelation of his performance in Neyshabour has put the rest of his tour dates in doubt. Iran’s House of Music, an independent association of musicians, has written a letter to Judiciary Chief Sadegh Amoli Larijani protesting the ongoing disruption of sanctioned musical performances.“These are difficult days for Iran’s music community,” said the group in its May 12, 2016 letter. “Sabotage and assaults on legal cultural programs and concerts… especially in the presence of police and security forces… have made life difficult in this precious artistic field.”“The spread of political battles and scandals into the immaculate arena of art has only brought bad news from a different corner of the country on a daily basis about the cancelation of a concert or permit, as well as assaults and insults against musicians on stage, particularly honorable women,” continued the letter.Referring to the cancelation of Kayhan Kalhor’s concert in Neyshabour by the local prosecutor, the House of Music said: “It is surprising and depressing that a senior judicial official, singlehandedly and without any legal justification, wages war on the law and invalidates official permits issued by the relevant authorities. Then, when he faces strong public protests, he justifies his action by hiding behind the proud families of martyrs.” The letter also condemned a ban on female musicians appearing on stage by referencing the Shahram Nazeri band. “We saw this disgraceful behavior [towards female musicians] when we witnessed the pianist Harir Shariatzadeh, the wife of [singer] Salar Aghili, being pulled down from the stage during a performance.”*No Relief With Rouhani’s Election*Since 2013, when President Hassan Rouhani was voted into office promising a more open society, numerous state-sanctioned musicians, including the popular musical artists Alireza Ghorbani and Sirvan Khosravi, have seen their concerts canceled at the last moment.Religious conservatives have justified their attacks on musicians by quoting vague statements and decrees by senior religious leaders. Iran’s supreme leader, Ali Khamenei, has himself often warnedabout the alleged dangers of music, saying it will “lead people away from the path of God.” Grand Ayatollah Hossein Nouri Hamadani and Grand Ayatollah Nasser Makarem Shirazi, both senior theologians, have also warned the Ministry of Islamic Culture and Islamic Guidance not to waver on Iran’s ban on solo female singers.Cancellations of concerts featuring female vocalists and musicians have been particularly frequent since Rouhani’s election.


The mullahs destroyed Iran.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> The mullahs destroyed Iran.


Iran is too strong to be destroyed by some aged mullahs. There is a cultural war and we will win that war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Iran is too strong to be destroyed by some aged mullahs. There is a cultural war and we will win that war.


I hope so.


----------



## Madali

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Some thugs try to resist Iranian culture.
> *
> Two of Iran’s top musicians have been prevented from performing in the city of Neyshabour and other locations in northeastern Khorasan Razavi Province by the local prosecutor.The Persian classical music master Shahram Nazeri, who was licensed by the Ministry of Culture and Islamic Guidance, was set to perform at an event honoring Ferdowsi National Day in Neyshabour near Ferdowsi’s (a famous Iranian poet) birthplace on May 21, 2016, but his concert was suddenlycanceled without explanation. The other tour stops of Nazeri’s “Nagofteh-ha” (Unspoken) concert scheduled throughout the province, including the city of Shandiz, have also been scrapped.“Neyshabour’s doors are now also closed to concert shows,” said Nazeri on May 15, 2016, according to the Iran daily newspaper. “Everything was ready for our concert, but then they didn’t allow us to do it.”Concerts by Kayvan Kalhor, an internationally renowned master kamancheh (traditional string instrument) player, were planned in Neyshabour on May 10 and 11, but were also canceled by the local prosecutor, who cited “complaints from the families of martyrs.”“We had all the necessary permits from the provincial governor’s office and the Ministry of [Culture and Islamic] Guidance,” Kalhor’s unnamed concert manager told the semi-official Iranian Student News Agency (ISNA) on May 10.
> *
> Kalhor, whose previous concerts have also been banned or disrupted by religious conservatives, warned last year that he would not perform in Iran again.“These concerts will not be rescheduled,” he told the Moosighiye Ma website in June 2015. “So long as Iran’s culture and arts are hostages in the ransom-taking and power struggles of political factions, and no clear guidelines are defined and enforced for such activities, I will refrain from doing anything in Iran.”* Kalhor had a change of heart in 2016 and planned a nation-wide tour with his band, but the forced cancelation of his performance in Neyshabour has put the rest of his tour dates in doubt. Iran’s House of Music, an independent association of musicians, has written a letter to Judiciary Chief Sadegh Amoli Larijani protesting the ongoing disruption of sanctioned musical performances.“These are difficult days for Iran’s music community,” said the group in its May 12, 2016 letter. “Sabotage and assaults on legal cultural programs and concerts… especially in the presence of police and security forces… have made life difficult in this precious artistic field.”“The spread of political battles and scandals into the immaculate arena of art has only brought bad news from a different corner of the country on a daily basis about the cancelation of a concert or permit, as well as assaults and insults against musicians on stage, particularly honorable women,” continued the letter.Referring to the cancelation of Kayhan Kalhor’s concert in Neyshabour by the local prosecutor, the House of Music said: “It is surprising and depressing that a senior judicial official, singlehandedly and without any legal justification, wages war on the law and invalidates official permits issued by the relevant authorities. Then, when he faces strong public protests, he justifies his action by hiding behind the proud families of martyrs.” The letter also condemned a ban on female musicians appearing on stage by referencing the Shahram Nazeri band. “We saw this disgraceful behavior [towards female musicians] when we witnessed the pianist Harir Shariatzadeh, the wife of [singer] Salar Aghili, being pulled down from the stage during a performance.”*No Relief With Rouhani’s Election*Since 2013, when President Hassan Rouhani was voted into office promising a more open society, numerous state-sanctioned musicians, including the popular musical artists Alireza Ghorbani and Sirvan Khosravi, have seen their concerts canceled at the last moment.Religious conservatives have justified their attacks on musicians by quoting vague statements and decrees by senior religious leaders. Iran’s supreme leader, Ali Khamenei, has himself often warnedabout the alleged dangers of music, saying it will “lead people away from the path of God.” Grand Ayatollah Hossein Nouri Hamadani and Grand Ayatollah Nasser Makarem Shirazi, both senior theologians, have also warned the Ministry of Islamic Culture and Islamic Guidance not to waver on Iran’s ban on solo female singers.Cancellations of concerts featuring female vocalists and musicians have been particularly frequent since Rouhani’s election.




The problem in Iran is that there are so many different conflicting organizations & governmental departments with no clear lines for responsibilities. A lot of the times its not ideological, but they want to feel relevant and it is a power play.

We need a President who just goes around and slashes 50% of all the extra governmental agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Some thugs try to resist Iranian culture.
> *
> Two of Iran’s top musicians have been prevented from performing in the city of Neyshabour and other locations in northeastern Khorasan Razavi Province by the local prosecutor.The Persian classical music master Shahram Nazeri, who was licensed by the Ministry of Culture and Islamic Guidance, was set to perform at an event honoring Ferdowsi National Day in Neyshabour near Ferdowsi’s (a famous Iranian poet) birthplace on May 21, 2016, but his concert was suddenlycanceled without explanation. The other tour stops of Nazeri’s “Nagofteh-ha” (Unspoken) concert scheduled throughout the province, including the city of Shandiz, have also been scrapped.“Neyshabour’s doors are now also closed to concert shows,” said Nazeri on May 15, 2016, according to the Iran daily newspaper. “Everything was ready for our concert, but then they didn’t allow us to do it.”Concerts by Kayvan Kalhor, an internationally renowned master kamancheh (traditional string instrument) player, were planned in Neyshabour on May 10 and 11, but were also canceled by the local prosecutor, who cited “complaints from the families of martyrs.”“We had all the necessary permits from the provincial governor’s office and the Ministry of [Culture and Islamic] Guidance,” Kalhor’s unnamed concert manager told the semi-official Iranian Student News Agency (ISNA) on May 10.
> *
> Kalhor, whose previous concerts have also been banned or disrupted by religious conservatives, warned last year that he would not perform in Iran again.“These concerts will not be rescheduled,” he told the Moosighiye Ma website in June 2015. “So long as Iran’s culture and arts are hostages in the ransom-taking and power struggles of political factions, and no clear guidelines are defined and enforced for such activities, I will refrain from doing anything in Iran.”* Kalhor had a change of heart in 2016 and planned a nation-wide tour with his band, but the forced cancelation of his performance in Neyshabour has put the rest of his tour dates in doubt. Iran’s House of Music, an independent association of musicians, has written a letter to Judiciary Chief Sadegh Amoli Larijani protesting the ongoing disruption of sanctioned musical performances.“These are difficult days for Iran’s music community,” said the group in its May 12, 2016 letter. “Sabotage and assaults on legal cultural programs and concerts… especially in the presence of police and security forces… have made life difficult in this precious artistic field.”“The spread of political battles and scandals into the immaculate arena of art has only brought bad news from a different corner of the country on a daily basis about the cancelation of a concert or permit, as well as assaults and insults against musicians on stage, particularly honorable women,” continued the letter.Referring to the cancelation of Kayhan Kalhor’s concert in Neyshabour by the local prosecutor, the House of Music said: “It is surprising and depressing that a senior judicial official, singlehandedly and without any legal justification, wages war on the law and invalidates official permits issued by the relevant authorities. Then, when he faces strong public protests, he justifies his action by hiding behind the proud families of martyrs.” The letter also condemned a ban on female musicians appearing on stage by referencing the Shahram Nazeri band. “We saw this disgraceful behavior [towards female musicians] when we witnessed the pianist Harir Shariatzadeh, the wife of [singer] Salar Aghili, being pulled down from the stage during a performance.”*No Relief With Rouhani’s Election*Since 2013, when President Hassan Rouhani was voted into office promising a more open society, numerous state-sanctioned musicians, including the popular musical artists Alireza Ghorbani and Sirvan Khosravi, have seen their concerts canceled at the last moment.Religious conservatives have justified their attacks on musicians by quoting vague statements and decrees by senior religious leaders. Iran’s supreme leader, Ali Khamenei, has himself often warnedabout the alleged dangers of music, saying it will “lead people away from the path of God.” Grand Ayatollah Hossein Nouri Hamadani and Grand Ayatollah Nasser Makarem Shirazi, both senior theologians, have also warned the Ministry of Islamic Culture and Islamic Guidance not to waver on Iran’s ban on solo female singers.Cancellations of concerts featuring female vocalists and musicians have been particularly frequent since Rouhani’s election.


some thugs try to spread west culture trough other means, including classic concerts! problem lies in the thugs who let them and force the prosecutor to act on his own.

http://isna.ir/fa/news/95022817242/علت-لغو-کنسرت-های-نیشابور


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> some thugs try to spread west culture trough other means, including classic concerts! problem lies in the thugs who let them and force the prosecutor to act on his own.
> 
> http://isna.ir/fa/news/95022817242/علت-لغو-کنسرت-های-نیشابور


From reading the comments about the article it seems that some wahabi inspired thugs are abusing the martyrs to resist Iranian culture. This will not continiu as you know, the region is changing, we don't live in bani omaye era anymore. You will change with us or the regions caravan (India-Iran-Afghanistan-Pakistan-China) will crush your bones and you will not survive the cultural transformation. Your last escape option is to roam in najd like your ancestors did

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> From reading the comments about the article it seems that some wahabi inspired thugs are abusing the martyrs to resist Iranian culture. This will not continiu as you know, the region is changing, we don't live in bani omaye era anymore. You will change with us or the regions caravan (India-Iran-Afghanistan-Pakistan-China) will crush your bones and you will not survive the cultural transformation. Your last escape option is to roam in najd like your ancestors did


He is Shirazi not nejd


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

2800 said:


> He is Shirazi not nejd


Are you sure  we should do a DNA test on him. Kakoo shirazis love Iran from the heart.


----------



## Aramagedon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Are you sure  we should do a DNA test on him. Kakoo shirazis love Iran from the heart.









اینو ولش دادا مموتی رو بچسب میخاد بیاد انتخابات

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Maybe I win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Maybe I win


Off course !


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> From reading the comments about the article it seems that some wahabi inspired thugs are abusing the martyrs to resist Iranian culture. This will not continiu as you know, the region is changing, we don't live in bani omaye era anymore. You will change with us or the regions caravan (India-Iran-Afghanistan-Pakistan-China) will crush your bones and you will not survive the cultural transformation. Your last escape option is to roam in najd like your ancestors did


It's not the region carvan, but west.
We survived for 1400 years, we have seen it all and in the end, we are here and those puppet thugs who tried to change us even with force either died or escaped. that's the state of us and our ancestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

عزیزان با هم دعوا نکنید و به هم توهین نکنید ایران متعلق به همه ی ایرانیان است با همه ی سلایق.
*
گفتار نیک پندار نیک کردار نیک 
*
یا علی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> It's not the region carvan, but west.
> We survived for 1400 years, we have seen it all and in the end, we are here and those puppet thugs who tried to change us even with force either died or escaped. that's the state of us and our ancestors.


Get this through your thick fossil head, there is no Islamic awakening anymore, all were crushed, even by assad. And those movements that exist are all enemies of Iran. Those sunni islamist movements that you traitors from inside were beating your chest for clearly told you **** off. Palestinians targeted you twice in Lebanon. You are in the same camp of those who want to sell Iran to west.

And I tell you something my little bug. The time is something you can't stop or fight, neither the rising of India-China-Iran as asian powers like they've always been way and long before your 1400 years history hahah.

You're the minority and you will be grinded by this caravan that is coming. If you think you can annoy us by silly games banning concerts etc these small things makes the caravan only move faster forward. It's late, the caravan has no breaks. You will see it coming upon you during your low, miserable life as the anti-Iranian traitor that you are!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> It's not the region carvan, but west.
> We survived for 1400 years, we have seen it all and in the end, we are here and those puppet thugs who tried to change us even with force either died or escaped. that's the state of us and our ancestors.



No, you are not. Just see the irony. You are communicating on a medium developed and being run by the West (internet). The truth to be told, you are a bunch going extinct. As newer human generations come, they will gravitate towards reason and truth. Here is a list of medicines saving lives every day: http://www.rxlist.com/drugs/alpha_a.htm

You will not find even three out of these that were made by your bunch with your ill-placed pride.

Your time is fast coming to an end. The future will not tolerate your bunch.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> And I tell you something my little bug. The time is something you can't stop or fight, neither the rising of India-China-Iran as asian powers like they've always been way and long before your 1400 years history hahah.



There is no "rise" of India-China-Iran. And there shall not be. All these three do not have the societal ingredients necessary for any kind of "rise". The most they can do, is to provide a comfortable life for their citizenry. That also will have to come through extreme struggle. This century just like the centuries behind it, will be a century of West. Others including India-China-Iran will be looking to West for finding solutions to their problems from cure for diseases to what-ever-else problem arises in their lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Get this through your thick fossil head, there is no Islamic awakening anymore, all were crushed, even by assad. And those movements that exist are all enemies of Iran. Those sunni islamist movements that you traitors from inside were beating your chest for clearly told you **** off. Palestinians targeted you twice in Lebanon. You are in the same camp of those who want to sell Iran to west.
> 
> And I tell you something my little bug. The time is something you can't stop or fight, neither the rising of India-China-Iran as asian powers like they've always been way and long before your 1400 years history hahah.
> 
> You're the minority and you will be grinded by this caravan that is coming. If you think you can annoy us by silly games banning concerts etc these small things makes the caravan only move faster forward. It's late, the caravan has no breaks. You will see it coming upon you during your low, miserable life as the anti-Iranian traitor that you are!


It's a long time since you and and your master U.S and the rest of filthy puppets like kid killer zionists, meat balls Arab dictators, and the rest of terrorist groups like MKO are dreaming of our end. keep dreaming and die in your dream to join your beloved ones in hell.



Daneshmand said:


> No, you are not. Just see the irony. You are communicating on a medium developed and being run by the West (internet). The truth to be told, you are a bunch going extinct. As newer human generations come, they will gravitate towards reason and truth. Here is a list of medicines saving lives every day: http://www.rxlist.com/drugs/alpha_a.htm
> 
> You will not find even three out of these that were made by your bunch with your ill-placed pride.
> 
> Your time is fast coming to an end. The future will not tolerate your bunch.


and the whole west was born by copy pasting Mullah's books. guess who is the father of modern chemistry. the only reason that we fell behind was getting away from our Islamic courses. yet we are coming back by the fastest growth rate, even though some west puppets like yourself has lowered our speed in recent 3 years. but this will pass, faster than you could imagine.

If there was a way to revive our traditional medicine, and choose between modern west medicines and ancient Iranian one, I would choose the Iranian one without further delay. source of the most of the new disease are west themselves.


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> and the whole west was born by copy pasting Mullah's books. the only reason that we fell behind was getting away from our Islamic courses. yet we are coming back by the fastest growth rate, even though some west puppets like yourself has lowered our speed in recent 3 years. but this will pass, faster than you could imagine.



Not at all. West is where it is today, because they freed themselves from fantasies and falsehoods. Not because of copying from anyone. Your bunch have completely misunderstood the message of religion. The message of religion was to accept God and be thankful to Him. But your bunch throughout all these centuries have turned that message to a kasebi. And that is where things went wrong. People like Sina, Razi, Farabi, Bironi and Khayam tried their best to copy ideas of West and bring some sense to your bunch. But they were not successful. Their failure brought us this misery which we are in today. Thousands of years of backwardness now lay upon us.

You use Western internet, instagram, gmail, games. You use computer languages and operating systems all developed by West. You use vaccines and medicines all invented by West. You use cars all invented and perfected by West. You use planes all invented by West. You use zippers, sunglasses, surgical procedures and every other God damn thing made by the West. And then you wish for demise of the West? If this is not jealousy, I do not know what it is. 

Fastest growth rate? In what? Publication? Are you serious? Go invent five useful things for mankind. Go make a vaccine for Zika virus. Go solve the world's problems. Go discover universe and woo us, and only then and yes, only then we will believe you. Who is stopping you? Who is stopping you from inventing a vaccine for Zika? Who is stopping you from inventing a new medicine? The only one who is stopping you, is you. Don't blame others. In fact West provided you a golden opportunity to prove yourself. West sanctioned you. But guess what. Instead of inventing and solving your and world's problems, monsters like Zanjani rose up. 

See the irony now? I suggest you go and invent a new class of anesthetics. I suggest you go and build an artificial vision interpretation system. I suggest you go and build a new form of transportation (not cars, trains, planes which were invented by West). Who is stopping you? Is an American sitting in Iran and telling you not to do it? Because I do not see these ideas coming from you: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_train

Attacking concerts, is your quixotic reaction to bring back a "golden" time which never existed. The life will go on. This is the nature of life. It only goes forward. Get this into your skull and quit trying to take people back 13 centuries. If you really care for religion, then you should create new narratives for the religion allowing life to carry on. Otherwise, you are only making people leave religion and become faithless. And their sin will be on you, the kaseb of deen.



mohsen said:


> If there was a way to revive our traditional medicine, and choose between modern west medicines and ancient Iranian one, I would choose the Iranian one without further delay. source of the most of the new disease are west themselves.



You have no concept of what a medicine is and how medicines work. You think they are "magic" and therefore you prefer the Islamic/traditional "magic" to the Western one. You clearly do not have any concept of biochemistry, physiology, receptors, ligands and how disease and health come about. 

But this is typical of your bunch. And this is the reason why we are backward.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

بعضیا یه جوری ور میزنن که انگار ایران افغانستان هست.






نابود باد اون ملت احمقی که فرهنگ و تمدن خودش رو به خاطر اینستاگرام به غرب بفروشه

همین غربی های حرام زاده کشور ایران رو به همراه روسیه از 300 سال پیش به فنا دادن. همین حرام زاده ها میلیون ها ایرانی رو مستقیم و غیر مستقیم کشتن. همین ها سال ها ما رو چپاول کردن. همین ها به خون ما و امثال ما مسلمون ها اعم از ایرانی افغانی پاکستانی مصری عراقی و سوری تشنن. همین ها سالها نفت و ثروت ما رو به فنا دادن. همین ها تو کشور ما کودتا راه انداختن. همین ها سال های سال مسلمون ها رو به فنا دادن. همین ها عربستان رو وهابی کردن. همین ها تخم تروریسم و وحشی گری رو تو جهان و بین مسلمون ها اعم از شیعه و سونی کاشتن. همین ها میلیون ها انسان رو با جنگ ها نابود کردن. همین ها دارن خون ملت ها رو میمکن. همین ها سالانه هزاران تن گندم رو تو آب اقیانوس میریزن تا قیمتش بالا بمونه و از اون طرف سالانه میلیون ها انسان به خاطر فقر گرسنگی و سوء تغذیه تو جهان میمیرن.

همین ها واسه مردم جهان ویروس میسازن تا
کارخانجات دارو سازی شون رونق بگیره. همین ها تو دنیا جنگ درست میکنن تا اسلحه بفروشن. همین ها تو دنیا فرهنگ وحشی گری رو از طریق بازی های ویدیویی و فیلم ها ترویج میدن. همین ها واسه فنای ملت ها سریال های رختخوابی میسازن.
حرف واسه گفتن زیاد است فقط در همین حد که من ایرانی ام هویت ایرانی خودم رو دارم, خیلی خیلی بیشتر از غربی ها, و برده ی غرب و فرهنگ غرب نمیشم.

البته من موافق آزادی شخصی هستم ولی به خاطر اینستاگرام هویت ملی و اجدادیم رو به غرب یا هر کس دیگه ای نمیفروشم.

اونا موشک میسازن مام میسازیم, اونا انرژی هسته ای دارن مام کشور هسته ای میشیم, اونا نانو تکنولوژی دارن مام رتبه ی هفتم دنیا رو تو نانو تکنولوژی کسب میکنیم, اونا اقیانوس پیما دارن مام میسازیم, اونا ماهواره میفرستن مام میفرستیم والسلام.


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

Mohsen reminds me of the Iranian members on IMF. Almost all of them are anti-Western mullah lovers, and yet most of them ironically live in the West lol. Talk about hypocrisy! >_<


----------



## Madali

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Mohsen reminds me of the Iranian members on IMF. Almost all of them are anti-Western mullah lovers, and yet most of them ironically live in the West lol. Talk about hypocrisy! >_<



@mohsen doesn't live in the west.



Daneshmand said:


> Not at all. West is where it is today, because they freed themselves from fantasies and falsehoods. Not because of copying from anyone. Your bunch have completely misunderstood the message of religion. The message of religion was to accept God and be thankful to Him. But your bunch throughout all these centuries have turned that message to a kasebi. And that is where things went wrong. People like Sina, Razi, Farabi, Bironi and Khayam tried their best to copy ideas of West and bring some sense to your bunch. But they were not successful. Their failure brought us this misery which we are in today. Thousands of years of backwardness now lay upon us.
> 
> You use Western internet, instagram, gmail, games. You use computer languages and operating systems all developed by West. You use vaccines and medicines all invented by West. You use cars all invented and perfected by West. You use planes all invented by West. You use zippers, sunglasses, surgical procedures and every other God damn thing made by the West. And then you wish for demise of the West? If this is not jealousy, I do not know what it is.
> 
> Fastest growth rate? In what? Publication? Are you serious? Go invent five useful things for mankind. Go make a vaccine for Zika virus. Go solve the world's problems. Go discover universe and woo us, and only then and yes, only then we will believe you. Who is stopping you? Who is stopping you from inventing a vaccine for Zika? Who is stopping you from inventing a new medicine? The only one who is stopping you, is you. Don't blame others. In fact West provided you a golden opportunity to prove yourself. West sanctioned you. But guess what. Instead of inventing and solving your and world's problems, monsters like Zanjani rose up.
> 
> See the irony now? I suggest you go and invent a new class of anesthetics. I suggest you go and build an artificial vision interpretation system. I suggest you go and build a new form of transportation (not cars, trains, planes which were invented by West). Who is stopping you? Is an American sitting in Iran and telling you not to do it? Because I do not see these ideas coming from you: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_train
> 
> Attacking concerts, is your quixotic reaction to bring back a "golden" time which never existed. The life will go on. This is the nature of life. It only goes forward. Get this into your skull and quit trying to take people back 13 centuries. If you really care for religion, then you should create new narratives for the religion allowing life to carry on. Otherwise, you are only making people leave religion and become faithless. And their sin will be on you, the kaseb of deen.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no concept of what a medicine is and how medicines work. You think they are "magic" and therefore you prefer the Islamic/traditional "magic" to the Western one. You clearly do not have any concept of biochemistry, physiology, receptors, ligands and how disease and health come about.
> 
> But this is typical of your bunch. And this is the reason why we are backward.



Sometimes it seems that in Iran, a lot of our religious brothers from the new generation are putting more effort in scientific endeavors than our western-influenced brothers.

Obviously, this is just anecdotal. It would be interesting to see a serious poll in this regard.

Also, how is Babak Zanjani a "monster"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Kuwaiti Girl said:


> Mohsen reminds me of the Iranian members on IMF. Almost all of them are anti-Western mullah lovers, and yet most of them ironically live in the West lol. Talk about hypocrisy! >_<


He believes in superiority of ancient medicine. If he gets cancer then we should do dua for him and give him some herbs and black pepper  he will be cured,
I thought it was a joke when they say someone lives in stone age, but now I see it's real.

These feeble minded people were used as pawns in the game of west to curb soviet influence (like they used taliban). MEK/MKO who they accuse independent nationalists like us being part of is actually ideologically close to them: state controled economy with some 1400 old mix and you get MEK/MKO, it resembles the system these simple minded people wish for Iran.

They are the people who want to prevent Iran from rising, they are the remnants of soviet union and western games aganst Iranian nation. For little bit of (financial) state support these greedy hooligans will break up traditional Iranian festivals. IMF clowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> He believes in superiority of ancient medicine. If he gets cancer then we should do dua for him and give him some herbs and black pepper  he will be cured,
> I thought it was a joke when they say someone lives in stone age, but now I see it's real.
> 
> These feeble minded people were used as pawns in the game of west to curb soviet influence (like they used taliban). MEK/MKO who they accuse independent nationalists like us being part of is actually ideologically close to them: state controled economy with some 1400 old mix and you get MEK/MKO, it resembles the system these simple minded people wish for Iran.
> 
> They are the people who want to prevent Iran from rising, they are the remnants of soviet union and western games aganst Iranian nation. For little bit of (financial) state support these greedy hooligans will break up traditional Iranian festivals. IMF clowns.



For a second time, I have to remind you that Iran is not rising. And the reason has nothing to do with Soviet Union or Western games and their remnants. Our backwardness is thousands of years old and long before there was a Soviet Union or even Russia or any kind of Western interference or Islam in our affairs. We are backward only because of ourselves.

In other words, Iran will not rise even if all Mohsens became Shapur.



Madali said:


> Sometimes it seems that in Iran, a lot of our religious brothers from the new generation are putting more effort in scientific endeavors than our western-influenced brothers.
> 
> Obviously, this is just anecdotal. It would be interesting to see a serious poll in this regard.
> 
> Also, how is Babak Zanjani a "monster"?



Zanjani is a monster because he and his handlers were siphoning national resources for personal gain, when the nation was under siege. It would be like if two thousand years ago, when a fort was under siege by enemy troops, a s.o.b started stealing from fort's food storage and selling that vital food to the enemy troops camping outside the fort all for his personal profit.

Science does not care for personal ideology of the scientist. A scientist can be liberal, communist, muslim, hindu, bahai etc. Science only cares about science. Trying to separate science and scientists into such nonsense categorizations will only mean doom for the society. It is the independently verifiable output that makes science what it is. In Iran's case the independently verifiable output does not exist.

Our automotive industry still can not come up with its own technologies and still needs crappy French technology, despite being a fifty year old industry in Iran. Our oil industry still needs outside help for example from a Dutch company because our scientists are not coming up with needed technologies despite Iran being one of the first countries in the world where oil industry took shape. Something is terribly wrong and this has to be remedied.


----------



## Madali

Daneshmand said:


> Zanjani is a monster because he and his handlers were siphoning national resources for personal gain, when the nation was under siege. It would be like if two thousand years ago, when a fort was under siege by enemy troops, a s.o.b started stealing from fort's food storage and selling that vital food to the enemy troops camping outside the fort all for his personal profit.



Zanjani was able to find loop holes to be able sell oil and buy products that were sanctioned. While doing that, he also made a financial gain, like the doctor and the NASA scientist who also gains while being of use to his society.


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> Not at all. West is where it is today, because they freed themselves from fantasies and falsehoods. Not because of copying from anyone. Your bunch have completely misunderstood the message of religion. The message of religion was to accept God and be thankful to Him. But your bunch throughout all these centuries have turned that message to a kasebi. And that is where things went wrong. People like Sina, Razi, Farabi, Bironi and Khayam tried their best to copy ideas of West and bring some sense to your bunch. But they were not successful. Their failure brought us this misery which we are in today. Thousands of years of backwardness now lay upon us.
> 
> You use Western internet, instagram, gmail, games. You use computer languages and operating systems all developed by West. You use vaccines and medicines all invented by West. You use cars all invented and perfected by West. You use planes all invented by West. You use zippers, sunglasses, surgical procedures and every other God damn thing made by the West. And then you wish for demise of the West? If this is not jealousy, I do not know what it is.
> 
> Fastest growth rate? In what? Publication? Are you serious? Go invent five useful things for mankind. Go make a vaccine for Zika virus. Go solve the world's problems. Go discover universe and woo us, and only then and yes, only then we will believe you. Who is stopping you? Who is stopping you from inventing a vaccine for Zika? Who is stopping you from inventing a new medicine? The only one who is stopping you, is you. Don't blame others. In fact West provided you a golden opportunity to prove yourself. West sanctioned you. But guess what. Instead of inventing and solving your and world's problems, monsters like Zanjani rose up.
> 
> See the irony now? I suggest you go and invent a new class of anesthetics. I suggest you go and build an artificial vision interpretation system. I suggest you go and build a new form of transportation (not cars, trains, planes which were invented by West). Who is stopping you? Is an American sitting in Iran and telling you not to do it? Because I do not see these ideas coming from you: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity_train
> 
> Attacking concerts, is your quixotic reaction to bring back a "golden" time which never existed. The life will go on. This is the nature of life. It only goes forward. Get this into your skull and quit trying to take people back 13 centuries. If you really care for religion, then you should create new narratives for the religion allowing life to carry on. Otherwise, you are only making people leave religion and become faithless. And their sin will be on you, the kaseb of deen.


you mentioned some scientists from Islam's golden era and you claim they were seeking western ideas?! at the time these scientists were practicing in their labs, Europeans were living in their sh!ts. if west is the source of their advancements then why it's so hard to find these top figures from before Islamic era?
no, it has nothing to do with west, it was Islam which encouraged people to seek science even from other side of the world, it was Islam which said god will open a door to heaven for the the man who exits his home seeking for science, it was Islam which said one hour of thought is better than 70 years of praying! it was our prophet who said he is not my disciple unless a scientist or a student. instead of relating these scientists to the west which didn't existed at that time, you go figure out whose their teachers have been. go figure out why our fifth Imam is called ripper of science ( باقر العلوم).
at the time which Muslims were using music in mental hospitals, Europeans didn't even knew what a hospital is. they were referring to witches for cures! when Muslims offered them the mechanical clock the barbarian Ethiopians said this creature is possessed by devil! lol, and you claim that west is the motive of our scientists.

you have a very childish view on matters: accept the whole west or reject it all. 
no, this is your path not us, we take every good thing from anyone in the world even our enemies and leave their ills to themselves.

about why I use internet and talk ill of west (while as I said it's the result of your ideology not mine), whenever west stopped using the most crucial chemical materials which were developed by our scientists (like Acids), I will stop using internet too. when they stopped using alcohol in their drugs, I will stop using their drugs too.

humans share and use each other's science and products, it has nothing to do with believes.



> You have no concept of what a medicine is and how medicines work. You think they are "magic" and therefore you prefer the Islamic/traditional "magic" to the Western one. You clearly do not have any concept of biochemistry, physiology, receptors, ligands and how disease and health come about.
> 
> But this is typical of your bunch. And this is the reason why we are backward.


actually the one who has no idea about our traditional Islamic medicine is you. yes, medicine is no magic, yet what we see in our own medicine and it's results and efficiency is nothing less than magic. for example:
west science has given us the Aluminum pots, without anybody of their scientists objecting. but, one of side effects of cooking your food in Aluminum pots is iron-deficiency anemia, which itself is the source of a dozen of visible and invisible short and long term disease, then the very same west science offers a temporary solution of using Iron Supplement pills to cure the illness which they have created in the first place. and then this so called life saving drug comes with a dozen of side effects too including teeth staining!!! so the west science first poisoned you then offered a temporary medicine which include a dozen of other ills!!!

yet in Iran for centuries, people were cooking their foods in copper pots and used Iron ladles to mix the food in it. the result of using an Iron ladles is releasing Iron-ions in your food which is exactly what your body needs (in opposite to west solution of Iron molecules), with this simple instruction we were supplying our body needs without any side effect. during the pahlavi thugs era, Zionists created a propaganda against copper pots and their puppets in Iran even banned the production of Iron ladles, yet our scientists (mullahs actually) who could see the nasty plot for poisoning our foods, offered another solution to put iron made horseshoe in the cooking pots, in that time it was pretty common and pahlavi thugs couldn't stop it's usage. 
this is one simple example of difference between our traditional Islamic medicine and the west one. example like above are endless.
I recommend you to watch dr. Ravazadeh speeches about our traditional medicine and it's advantages, each of his sessions is about 3 hours. at least know it, then criticize it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> you mentioned some scientists from Islam's golden era and you claim they were seeking western ideas?! at the time these scientists were practicing in their labs, Europeans were living in their sh!ts. if west is the source of their advancements then why it's so hard to find these top figures from before Islamic era?
> no, it has nothing to do with west, it was Islam which encouraged people to seek science even from other side of the world, it was Islam which said god will open a door to heaven for the the man who exits his home seeking for science, it was Islam which said one hour of thought is better than 70 years of praying! it was our prophet who said he is not my disciple unless a scientist or a student. instead of relating these scientists to the west which didn't existed at that time, you go figure out whose their teachers have been. go figure out why our fifth Imam is called ripper of science ( باقر العلوم).
> at the time which Muslims were using music in mental hospitals, Europeans didn't even knew what a hospital is. they were referring to witches for cures! when Muslims offered them the mechanical clock the barbarian Ethiopians said this creature is possessed by devil! lol, and you claim that west is the motive of our scientists.
> 
> you have a very childish view on matters: accept the whole west or reject it all.
> no, this is your path not us, we take every good thing from anyone in the world even our enemies and leave their ills to themselves.
> 
> about why I use internet and talk ill of west (while as I said it's the result of your ideology not mine), whenever west stopped using the most crucial chemical materials which were developed by our scientists (like Acids), I will stop using internet too. when they stopped using alcohol in their drugs, I will stop using their drugs too.
> 
> humans share and use each other's science and products, it has nothing to do with believes.
> 
> actually the one who has no idea about our traditional Islamic medicine is you. yes, medicine is no magic, yet what we see in our own medicine and it's results and efficiency is nothing less than magic. for example:
> west science has given us the Aluminum pots, without anybody of their scientists objecting. but, one of side effects of cooking your food in Aluminum pots is iron-deficiency anemia, which itself is the source of a dozen of visible and invisible short and long term disease, then the very same west science offers a temporary solution of using Iron Supplement pills to cure the illness which they have created in the first place. and then this so called life saving drug comes with a dozen of side effects too including teeth staining!!! so the west science first poisoned you then offered a temporary medicine which include a dozen of other ills!!!
> 
> yet in Iran for centuries, people were cooking their foods in copper pots and used Iron ladles to mix the food in it. the result of using an Iron ladles is releasing Iron-ions in your food which is exactly what your body needs (in opposite to west solution of Iron molecules), with this simple instruction we were supplying our body needs without any side effect. during the pahlavi thugs era, Zionists created a propaganda against copper pots and their puppets in Iran even banned the production of Iron ladles, yet our scientists (mullahs actually) who could see the nasty plot for poisoning our foods, offered another solution to put iron made horseshoe in the cooking pots, in that time it was pretty common and pahlavi thugs couldn't stop it's usage.
> this is one simple example of difference between our traditional Islamic medicine and the west one. example like above are endless.
> I recommend you to watch dr. Ravazadeh speeches about our traditional medicine and it's advantages, each of his sessions is about 3 hours. at least know it, then criticize it.


با کمال احترام لطفا این چرندیات روازاده را اینجا تکرار نکنید اون شما دو ساعت سر صحبتهاش بشین می بینی که فقط بلد خوب و قشنگ صحبت کند ولی همش حرفهاش ضد و نقیض است و برای خودش تنها یک دکان درست کرده.
در ضمن اون آهنی که شما ازش صحبت کردید اکسید آهن هستش که هر چقدر هم توی غذا آزاد بشه تنها ناراحتی گوارش ایجاد میکنه و برای بدن اصلا قابلیت استفاده نداره. در ضمن شما مثل اینکه ندیدی اون ضرفهای مسی وقتی روکششان ساییده میشه و اکسید میشن چه بلایی سر مردم میارن.

در مورد الومینیوم هم اگه خیلی نگارانید برای چی جلوی مصرف بی رویه داروهای آنتی اسید را نمیکیری که حد اقل ۷۰ درصد اونهایی که اینجا دارن مصرف میشن ترکیبات آلومینیوم دارند و چند صد برابر میزانی که مصرف غذا توی این ظرفها در تمام عمر شما تنها در عرض چند دورهمصرف به بدن شما آلومینیوم میرسانند.


----------



## bozorgmehr

Madali said:


> @mohsen doesn't live in the west.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it seems that in Iran, a lot of our religious brothers from the new generation are putting more effort in scientific endeavors than our western-influenced brothers.



Like who? Like the people working at the Royan institute? Like Maryam Mirzakhani? Like anybody who does research in Iran? They are religious?

Sometimes it seems that in Iran, a lot of our religious brothers are more than happy to take credit for the slightest bit of news that makes them look good, but all the shit we've had to put up with throughout all these years, well that has nothing to do with them....

Interesting how that works out...



mohsen said:


> you mentioned some scientists from Islam's golden era and you claim they were seeking western ideas?! at the time these scientists were practicing in their labs, Europeans were living in their sh!ts. if west is the source of their advancements then why it's so hard to find these top figures from before Islamic era?
> no, it has nothing to do with west, it was Islam which encouraged people to seek science even from other side of the world, it was Islam which said god will open a door to heaven for the the man who exits his home seeking for science, it was Islam which said one hour of thought is better than 70 years of praying! it was our prophet who said he is not my disciple unless a scientist or a student. instead of relating these scientists to the west which didn't existed at that time, you go figure out whose their teachers have been. go figure out why our fifth Imam is called ripper of science ( باقر العلوم).
> at the time which Muslims were using music in mental hospitals, Europeans didn't even knew what a hospital is. they were referring to witches for cures! when Muslims offered them the mechanical clock the barbarian Ethiopians said this creature is possessed by devil! lol, and you claim that west is the motive of our scientists.
> 
> you have a very childish view on matters: accept the whole west or reject it all.
> no, this is your path not us, we take every good thing from anyone in the world even our enemies and leave their ills to themselves.
> 
> about why I use internet and talk ill of west (while as I said it's the result of your ideology not mine), whenever west stopped using the most crucial chemical materials which were developed by our scientists (like Acids), I will stop using internet too. when they stopped using alcohol in their drugs, I will stop using their drugs too.
> 
> humans share and use each other's science and products, it has nothing to do with believes.
> 
> actually the one who has no idea about our traditional Islamic medicine is you. yes, medicine is no magic, yet what we see in our own medicine and it's results and efficiency is nothing less than magic. for example:
> west science has given us the Aluminum pots, without anybody of their scientists objecting. but, one of side effects of cooking your food in Aluminum pots is iron-deficiency anemia, which itself is the source of a dozen of visible and invisible short and long term disease, then the very same west science offers a temporary solution of using Iron Supplement pills to cure the illness which they have created in the first place. and then this so called life saving drug comes with a dozen of side effects too including teeth staining!!! so the west science first poisoned you then offered a temporary medicine which include a dozen of other ills!!!
> 
> yet in Iran for centuries, people were cooking their foods in copper pots and used Iron ladles to mix the food in it. the result of using an Iron ladles is releasing Iron-ions in your food which is exactly what your body needs (in opposite to west solution of Iron molecules), with this simple instruction we were supplying our body needs without any side effect. during the pahlavi thugs era, Zionists created a propaganda against copper pots and their puppets in Iran even banned the production of Iron ladles, yet our scientists (mullahs actually) who could see the nasty plot for poisoning our foods, offered another solution to put iron made horseshoe in the cooking pots, in that time it was pretty common and pahlavi thugs couldn't stop it's usage.
> this is one simple example of difference between our traditional Islamic medicine and the west one. example like above are endless.
> I recommend you to watch dr. Ravazadeh speeches about our traditional medicine and it's advantages, each of his sessions is about 3 hours. at least know it, then criticize it.



Mohsen jan, agha I respect your right to believe whatever you want and lead your life the way that you see fit. You have the right to believe in the bigfoot, or that Zeus lives on top of mount Olympus, or that god periodically sends instruction booklets to humans about how to live their lives.

But what I want to know is on what basis do you or other religious people believe you have to right to force your views down everybody's throats. Don't you think that this generates resentment among those who don't share your exact views? Don't you think that eventually this is gonna lead to a backlash and widespread violence and bloodshed when people decide to assert their right to live their live the way the want? Don't you think you're causing instability and forcing people to take action against you and your religion, by standing in peoples way and taking away their freedoms?

Why can't you be happy to live your life they way you want, and let others do the same with theirs?


----------



## jammersat

*پنه‌لوپه کروز و خاویر باردم بازیگران فیلم بعدی اصغر فرهادی*


*http://ir.voanews.com/content/iran-...ope-cruz-badem/3346041.html?src=persagg-title*


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> با کمال احترام لطفا این چرندیات روازاده را اینجا تکرار نکنید اون شما دو ساعت سر صحبتهاش بشین می بینی که فقط بلد خوب و قشنگ صحبت کند ولی همش حرفهاش ضد و نقیض است و برای خودش تنها یک دکان درست کرده.
> در ضمن اون آهنی که شما ازش صحبت کردید اکسید آهن هستش که هر چقدر هم توی غذا آزاد بشه تنها ناراحتی گوارش ایجاد میکنه و برای بدن اصلا قابلیت استفاده نداره. در ضمن شما مثل اینکه ندیدی اون ضرفهای مسی وقتی روکششان ساییده میشه و اکسید میشن چه بلایی سر مردم میارن.
> 
> در مورد الومینیوم هم اگه خیلی نگارانید برای چی جلوی مصرف بی رویه داروهای آنتی اسید را نمیکیری که حد اقل ۷۰ درصد اونهایی که اینجا دارن مصرف میشن ترکیبات آلومینیوم دارند و چند صد برابر میزانی که مصرف غذا توی این ظرفها در تمام عمر شما تنها در عرض چند دورهمصرف به بدن شما آلومینیوم میرسانند.


انگار که نوشته باشم برین یه تیکه آهن زنگ زده پیدا کنین و بکنینش تو غذاتون!
روازاده فقط یه نمونه هست، چیزی که شما نمیتونید قبول کنید طب ایرانی اسلامی و تاثیراتش هست، همینو اگر غربیها بهتون میدادن له لهش میکردین
شما با همون آلومینیوم خوش باش با تکه های طبیعی تفلون!



bozorgmehr said:


> Like who? Like the people working at the Royan institute? Like Maryam Mirzakhani? Like anybody who does research in Iran? They are religious?
> 
> Sometimes it seems that in Iran, a lot of our religious brothers are more than happy to take credit for the slightest bit of news that makes them look good, but all the shit we've had to put up with throughout all these years, well that has nothing to do with them....
> 
> Interesting how that works out...
> 
> 
> 
> Mohsen jan, agha I respect your right to believe whatever you want and lead your life the way that you see fit. You have the right to believe in the bigfoot, or that Zeus lives on top of mount Olympus, or that god periodically sends instruction booklets to humans about how to live their lives.
> 
> But what I want to know is on what basis do you or other religious people believe you have to right to force your views down everybody's throats. Don't you think that this generates resentment among those who don't share your exact views? Don't you think that eventually this is gonna lead to a backlash and widespread violence and bloodshed when people decide to assert their right to live their live the way the want? Don't you think you're causing instability and forcing people to take action against you and your religion, by standing in peoples way and taking away their freedoms?
> 
> Why can't you be happy to live your life they way you want, and let others do the same with theirs?


Actually, it's quite the opposite, it's the others who wants to interfere with our life, dictate the other side of the world's culture as ours.
you are free to use your freedom as long as you keep it to yourself and private, why you want to turn a classic music concert to a sex party?! even bringing the audience from other towns, cause the target town has a conservatives society! no, it's not freedom but infiltration. when we talk about culture we don't talk about mature people with already shaped character who can distinguish between right and wrong. we talk about minorities which depending on the education and society can become a super conservative Muslim or an atheist nud!st. it's pretty natural for us to protect our culture.

bounding to law is what you ignored, this country has a law which has been chosen by the very same people whom you refereed, so everybody has to respect it. if one wants to ignore and insult the others, then I want to do it too! and that's the start of violence and bloodshed which you talked about.


----------



## raptor22

It amazes me that despite the fact that all you dears over here are concerned about the progress and future of Iran and you all addressed it very well from different aspects and your own point of views , no sign of common ground has been observed whatsoever as if we are some strange folks living and sharing very same spot but souls are separated by thousands miles ... 
Actually diversity is appreciated but as it seems atmosphere over here is like vectors in different directions that just exhaust one another instead of synergy ...


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> you mentioned some scientists from Islam's golden era and you claim they were seeking western ideas?! at the time these scientists were practicing in their labs, Europeans were living in their sh!ts. if west is the source of their advancements then why it's so hard to find these top figures from before Islamic era?
> no, it has nothing to do with west, it was Islam which encouraged people to seek science even from other side of the world, it was Islam which said god will open a door to heaven for the the man who exits his home seeking for science, it was Islam which said one hour of thought is better than 70 years of praying! it was our prophet who said he is not my disciple unless a scientist or a student. instead of relating these scientists to the west which didn't existed at that time, you go figure out whose their teachers have been. go figure out why our fifth Imam is called ripper of science ( باقر العلوم).
> at the time which Muslims were using music in mental hospitals, Europeans didn't even knew what a hospital is. they were referring to witches for cures! when Muslims offered them the mechanical clock the barbarian Ethiopians said this creature is possessed by devil! lol, and you claim that west is the motive of our scientists.
> 
> you have a very childish view on matters: accept the whole west or reject it all.
> no, this is your path not us, we take every good thing from anyone in the world even our enemies and leave their ills to themselves.
> 
> about why I use internet and talk ill of west (while as I said it's the result of your ideology not mine), whenever west stopped using the most crucial chemical materials which were developed by our scientists (like Acids), I will stop using internet too. when they stopped using alcohol in their drugs, I will stop using their drugs too.
> 
> humans share and use each other's science and products, it has nothing to do with believes.
> 
> actually the one who has no idea about our traditional Islamic medicine is you. yes, medicine is no magic, yet what we see in our own medicine and it's results and efficiency is nothing less than magic. for example:
> west science has given us the Aluminum pots, without anybody of their scientists objecting. but, one of side effects of cooking your food in Aluminum pots is iron-deficiency anemia, which itself is the source of a dozen of visible and invisible short and long term disease, then the very same west science offers a temporary solution of using Iron Supplement pills to cure the illness which they have created in the first place. and then this so called life saving drug comes with a dozen of side effects too including teeth staining!!! so the west science first poisoned you then offered a temporary medicine which include a dozen of other ills!!!
> 
> yet in Iran for centuries, people were cooking their foods in copper pots and used Iron ladles to mix the food in it. the result of using an Iron ladles is releasing Iron-ions in your food which is exactly what your body needs (in opposite to west solution of Iron molecules), with this simple instruction we were supplying our body needs without any side effect. during the pahlavi thugs era, Zionists created a propaganda against copper pots and their puppets in Iran even banned the production of Iron ladles, yet our scientists (mullahs actually) who could see the nasty plot for poisoning our foods, offered another solution to put iron made horseshoe in the cooking pots, in that time it was pretty common and pahlavi thugs couldn't stop it's usage.
> this is one simple example of difference between our traditional Islamic medicine and the west one. example like above are endless.
> I recommend you to watch dr. Ravazadeh speeches about our traditional medicine and it's advantages, each of his sessions is about 3 hours. at least know it, then criticize it.



You are hilarious. I laughed a good deal, reading your comment. Only your type can say so many lies with a straight face. 

At least tell these lies to those who are ignorant and illiterate to gain sympathy for yourself. In the age of internet and communication, these lies of yours will not have any traction with learned people.

I do not think you have even read and studied the people I mentioned, or otherwise you would not have written what you wrote. You see, Sina all his life was a student of Greek philosophy. All his life he read Western books and tried his best to bring Islam closer to those Western ideas. This is the truth. You can go and ask any scholar of Sina about this. In fact Sina himself is saying as much in his own writings and treaties which he wrote after reading Farabi's translations of Western works chiefly Aristotle's. He went to the extent of doubting resurrection (qiamat) the way its described by Quran and Peighambar. This is your Islamic Golden age. It was a time when copying Western ideas was the fashion of the day. 

And Islamic scholars of this golden age used to call Farabi (the translator and copier of Western works) by the name of معلم ثانی. Guess who these "scientists of Islamic golden age" had in mind as the معلم اول ? The Western thinker, Aristotle. 

Then look at Khayam who is an absolute agnostic in his writings. His conclusion was most sympathetic of all to religion among all these "scientists of Islamic golden age", when he wrote that we do not know what is the truth, and whether the Western thought is true or the religion. 

Otherwise, someone like Razi had almost rejected religion to the point of rejecting revelation and authenticity of Quran, favoring instead Western ideas of Galen and Aristotle.These are the people you are trying to promote as your "scientists". None of these if they were born today in an Islamic country and said the same things they had said in their time, would be able to live in any present Islamic country. They would be killed. Either by state or by people like you know who. 

And there is no such thing as Islamic medicine. You see, when lies become too large and too old, this is what happens that people like you accept it as part of your faith. The so called Islamic medicine is actually the Greek medicine. And every historian of medicine will tell you this truth. The lies being woven by kaseban deen, will only hurt the religion as it will cause more and more people to leave Islam because of these lies. And their sin will be on people like you who lie so profusely trying to make bucks off the religion. 

Before the likes of Hippocrates and Galen of West, medicine every where in the world was basically based on the idea of theurgy. A set of rituals, sacrifices and prayers which were to be followed to keep or gain health eg. smoking off esfand. Of course it was all nonsense. As much of a nonsense as your comment. 

Then the Greek thinkers took the idea of the world being composed of four essential elements of earth, fire, water plus air and fused it with ancient observations that the body has four humors namely blood, black bile, yellow bile and phlegm whose imbalance causes disease. This Western theory was called Humorism and this is what the likes of Sina and Razi practiced and all the so called Islamic medicine is. Thanks to the progress West has made, now we know humorism is all baloney but at those times and still among the illiterates of Muslims such as yourself, this Western idea persists under the Islamic brand. You see all what you call Islamic medicine is essentially something between theurgy and humorism. Ancient pagan ideas that were organized into a systemic theory of application by the West and then rebranded under the name of Islam, despite the fact that Islam had nothing to do with them.

This continued until the West invented microscope and discovered cells. The cell theory debunked the humorism system and became the basis for explanation of life, health and disease. This then led West to develop the Germ Theory of Infectious Diseases and sciences such as histology and pathology which became cornerstone of Western medicine. But still West progressed and tried to understand the internal workings of the cells, their types and their relationship with each other until the West solved the greatest mystery of cells, the information storage system of the cells namely the discovery of DNA and RNA. The medicine is now based on molecular understanding of cells and their functioning. Theurgy and humorism of the so called Islamic medicine are dead. Islamic medicine was just a re-branding of ancient Greek medicine and could not move beyond humorism and theurgy. Not even one millimeter. It was the West that had invented the so called Islamic medicine and it is the West that invented the current medicine. And it is the West that is pushing the envelopes of progress today from medicine to child psychology to physics and astronomy. You have no part in it and you should be ashamed instead of being cocky.

You brought a very funny and twisted example without even knowing what you are talking about. Without knowing the fact that anemia and its types are actually conditions in Western medicine, described and diagnosed through Western medicinal techniques/treaties and have nothing to do with the so called Islamic medicine. You, like your "Islamic medicine" do not have any concept of iron metabolism. In short you are talking out of your behind. So typical of your kind. Free iron is highly toxic and the body can only tolerate a small amount of free iron in the food. The primary and most efficient way of iron absorption occurs in the form of dietary iron bound with a protein called heme like hemoglobin or myoglobin. Using cast iron cooking pots does little in solving a problem which is due to poor nutrition in the first place and creates many more problems such as putting at an increasing risk of death others such as people who have hemochromatosis. 

But all this would mean nothing to you since you are illiterate in topics you are talking about. You do not know the pathways of iron absorption, storage, function and regulation in the body. All discovered by the West.

You hypocritically wish to be cured by the "Islamic medicine" in your dreams while continuing to use Western medicine. This is hypocrisy. Just like you continue to use internet, cars, zippers and phones while lying to yourself and others. You have only two choices here. Shun West and their stuff or man up and make your own. Since you are failing to man up and are continuing to lie, I suggest you give up using Western stuff altogether. Get a donkey and move out to the desert. Because your hypocrisy here is stinking to the heaven.



raptor22 said:


> It amazes me that despite the fact that all you dears over here are concerned about the progress and future of Iran and you all addressed it very well from different aspects and your own point of views , no sign of common ground has been observed whatsoever as if we are some strange folks living and sharing very same spot but souls are separated by thousands miles ...
> Actually diversity is appreciated but as it seems atmosphere over here is like vectors in different directions that just exhaust one another instead of synergy ...



This is the case everywhere, dear. The arguments of conservative Christians/Jews/Hindus/etc vs. science is no more different and no less intense.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

You ar


Daneshmand said:


> For a second time, I have to remind you that Iran is not rising. And the reason has nothing to do with Soviet Union or Western games and their remnants. Our backwardness is thousands of years old and long before there was a Soviet Union or even Russia or any kind of Western interference or Islam in our affairs. We are backward only because of ourselves.
> 
> In other words, Iran will not rise even if all Mohsens became Shapur.
> 
> 
> 
> Zanjani is a monster because he and his handlers were siphoning national resources for personal gain, when the nation was under siege. It would be like if two thousand years ago, when a fort was under siege by enemy troops, a s.o.b started stealing from fort's food storage and selling that vital food to the enemy troops camping outside the fort all for his personal profit.
> 
> Science does not care for personal ideology of the scientist. A scientist can be liberal, communist, muslim, hindu, bahai etc. Science only cares about science. Trying to separate science and scientists into such nonsense categorizations will only mean doom for the society. It is the independently verifiable output that makes science what it is. In Iran's case the independently verifiable output does not exist.
> 
> Our automotive industry still can not come up with its own technologies and still needs crappy French technology, despite being a fifty year old industry in Iran. Our oil industry still needs outside help for example from a Dutch company because our scientists are not coming up with needed technologies despite Iran being one of the first countries in the world where oil industry took shape. Something is terribly wrong and this has to be remedied.



Every time I see your name, I expect to read stupid words from a guy that has serious psychological condition... Disappointing words of a very depressed guy who could not handle the volume of info that he faced... Stop it... When we say X, Daneshmand says... there is a Russian scientist...we are backward...we are bad... the west is good... We say Y he says X+Y = Russian scientist we are bad and they are good!!! 

You are making us sick by such statements... You might seem like an informed guy but the truth is that you are like a spiritual Mystic man who when he climbs up the ladder of Erfan, in the exact step that he supposed to fly he falls...and falls hard...

If you ask me, I should say we have only two backward mindsets in Iran and these two only are slowing Iranian progress:

1- Guys who are extremest... Super-Hizbullahi or Super-Gherti...both arer backward
2- Guys like you...

You have a psychology trauma inside you and need to visit a doctor as soon as possible. Your mindset is the exact reason why Iran is at where it is now..

There are two types... Those who are gagools and don't care about progress, fundamental change and so on...and ones that think they know a lot and they are different... The ones that are so much solved by Western bs that can not even tolerate themselves!! 

The mindset to be a pioneer nation was shifted between West and East many times... Once Chinese had this mindset...once Iranians had it and once West have it... History of human civilization is a witness to tens of historical shifts in all aspects of power... be it military or scientific or the mindset itself...

Iran was in a hibernation for few centuries and now she is waking up again... This wake is not sudden... It is not like you wake up tomorrow and see that all Iranian youngsters and government are after a scientific mindset... It forms and get corrected slowly...

I personally know lots of young and middle age guys and girls around me in Iran that have a very transformed mindset and are all active to make a difference somehow...

you won't remember but I Can testify that easily.. I remember days when young active smart guys who were interested in science and tech used to go after initiating factories to build, the already invented and designed home heaters, plastic injection, green houses, industrial bread, etc... These days I hear from youngsters that they have plans to go fix a big technological problem... or to start an start up to invent X or Y in the field that they have studied...

I have a friend who has 5 big boys... 2 of them are award winning engineers in heavy industry sector... 1 registered an invention with regard to industrial scale cooling systems and now have a factory producing that sys... 1 has a start up in a Science and tech park working on a new invention with regards to heavy duty industrial glues... I can see many of these young pioneers around me.. and I am not an uptown rich bastard... I have friends from all layers of society... 

I testify that there is a big change going on... though it needs more time to perfect itself... Most of the job is done by private sector and incompetent governments has nothing to do with them... 

I also am with your assumption @Madali that new generation Hizbullahi (religious) guys are more into self-confidence and invention and science... One of the reasons could be their following of the recommendations of the leader in regard with science and tech and progress... One other reason could be that they are less busy with western stuff pleasure and more busy with serious stuff...

So, only 2 types of people are backward and backlog Iranian progress:

1- Super-Gherti + Super Hizbullahis
2- Guys like you who pour water on fire .. the fire of progress... Guys like you that are innocent... you just need a doctor to fix you... then the progress will continue faster...

I expect you to understand why you are a parasite to the society and progress of Iran... You are smart... Think over it and keep silent for a while...

I don't expect an answer to this post.. I'm busy and don't want to waste my time anymore... Just wanted to share what I see... so, No response is necessary...

Goos luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> انگار که نوشته باشم برین یه تیکه آهن زنگ زده پیدا کنین و بکنینش تو غذاتون!
> روازاده فقط یه نمونه هست، چیزی که شما نمیتونید قبول کنید طب ایرانی اسلامی و تاثیراتش هست، همینو اگر غربیها بهتون میدادن له لهش میکردین
> شما با همون آلومینیوم خوش باش با تکه های طبیعی تفلون!


با اجازه من فقط از ظرفهای استیل و پیرکس استفاده میکنم . هیچ کس هم توصیه به استفاده از تفلون نمیکنه اونم بخاطر روش آشپزی ما هست که باعث آسیب به اون تفلون و ورودش به غذای ما میشه . اما همه توصیه به عدم استفاده از هر ظرفی که میتونه با غذا واکنش بده بخصوص ظرفهای فوقالعاده خطرناک مسی میکنن .
طب ایرانی ما هم خیلی گسترده تر از این حرفها هست اما همه اون مورد تایید جامعه پزشکی نیست و خیلی قسمتهاشم بهتر هست استفاده نشه چو آسیبرسان هست. به هرحال اگه قرار باشه از اون با چشم بسته طرفداری کنیم اونوقت میشیم مثل کلیسا و نظریات ارسطو .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

bozorgmehr said:


> Like who? Like the people working at the Royan institute? Like Maryam Mirzakhani? Like anybody who does research in Iran? They are religious?



As I said, it's anecdotal so take my statement with a grain of salt. An actual opinion poll on this would be interesting. It just *seems* that young religious kids are more into scientific studies and non-religious are more into business world (I'm the latter). But like I said, it's anecdotal so my opinion isn't worth much here since it isn't backed by anything.


----------



## raptor22

Guys what would be your take on these photos?which one do you prefer? 
1/ would you put the past behind and look forward?
2/ Or you choose another way ...​And remember Japan 2 major cities were flattened and obliterated by American and they never apologized for this deed ...


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> Guys what would be your take on these photos?which one do you prefer?
> 1/ would you put the past behind and look forward?
> 2/ Or you choose another way ...​And remember Japan 2 major cities were flattened and obliterated by American and they never apologized for this deed ...
> 
> View attachment 307273
> View attachment 307274​


1.with a good compensate I may forgive their past actions!
2.between Iran and America we are not talking about the past but present.
3.yet if it was the past, then answer would depend on whether you want to be independent or an absolute puppet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> You are hilarious. I laughed a good deal, reading your comment. Only your type can say so many lies with a straight face.
> 
> At least tell these lies to those who are ignorant and illiterate to gain sympathy for yourself. In the age of internet and communication, these lies of yours will not have any traction with learned people.
> 
> I do not think you have even read and studied the people I mentioned, or otherwise you would not have written what you wrote. You see, Sina all his life was a student of Greek philosophy. All his life he read Western books and tried his best to bring Islam closer to those Western ideas. This is the truth. You can go and ask any scholar of Sina about this. In fact Sina himself is saying as much in his own writings and treaties which he wrote after reading Farabi's translations of Western works chiefly Aristotle's. He went to the extent of doubting resurrection (qiamat) the way its described by Quran and Peighambar. This is your Islamic Golden age. It was a time when copying Western ideas was the fashion of the day.
> 
> And Islamic scholars of this golden age used to call Farabi (the translator and copier of Western works) by the name of معلم ثانی. Guess who these "scientists of Islamic golden age" had in mind as the معلم اول ? The Western thinker, Aristotle.
> 
> Then look at Khayam who is an absolute agnostic in his writings. His conclusion was most sympathetic of all to religion among all these "scientists of Islamic golden age", when he wrote that we do not know what is the truth, and whether the Western thought is true or the religion.
> 
> Otherwise, someone like Razi had almost rejected religion to the point of rejecting revelation and authenticity of Quran, favoring instead Western ideas of Galen and Aristotle.These are the people you are trying to promote as your "scientists". None of these if they were born today in an Islamic country and said the same things they had said in their time, would be able to live in any present Islamic country. They would be killed. Either by state or by people like you know who.
> 
> And there is no such thing as Islamic medicine. You see, when lies become too large and too old, this is what happens that people like you accept it as part of your faith. The so called Islamic medicine is actually the Greek medicine. And every historian of medicine will tell you this truth. The lies being woven by kaseban deen, will only hurt the religion as it will cause more and more people to leave Islam because of these lies. And their sin will be on people like you who lie so profusely trying to make bucks off the religion.
> 
> Before the likes of Hippocrates and Galen of West, medicine every where in the world was basically based on the idea of theurgy. A set of rituals, sacrifices and prayers which were to be followed to keep or gain health eg. smoking off esfand. Of course it was all nonsense. As much of a nonsense as your comment.
> 
> Then the Greek thinkers took the idea of the world being composed of four essential elements of earth, fire, water plus air and fused it with ancient observations that the body has four humors namely blood, black bile, yellow bile and phlegm whose imbalance causes disease. This Western theory was called Humorism and this is what the likes of Sina and Razi practiced and all the so called Islamic medicine is. Thanks to the progress West has made, now we know humorism is all baloney but at those times and still among the illiterates of Muslims such as yourself, this Western idea persists under the Islamic brand. You see all what you call Islamic medicine is essentially something between theurgy and humorism. Ancient pagan ideas that were organized into a systemic theory of application by the West and then rebranded under the name of Islam, despite the fact that Islam had nothing to do with them.
> 
> This continued until the West invented microscope and discovered cells. The cell theory debunked the humorism system and became the basis for explanation of life, health and disease. This then led West to develop the Germ Theory of Infectious Diseases and sciences such as histology and pathology which became cornerstone of Western medicine. But still West progressed and tried to understand the internal workings of the cells, their types and their relationship with each other until the West solved the greatest mystery of cells, the information storage system of the cells namely the discovery of DNA and RNA. The medicine is now based on molecular understanding of cells and their functioning. Theurgy and humorism of the so called Islamic medicine are dead. Islamic medicine was just a re-branding of ancient Greek medicine and could not move beyond humorism and theurgy. Not even one millimeter. It was the West that had invented the so called Islamic medicine and it is the West that invented the current medicine. And it is the West that is pushing the envelopes of progress today from medicine to child psychology to physics and astronomy. You have no part in it and you should be ashamed instead of being cocky.
> 
> You brought a very funny and twisted example without even knowing what you are talking about. Without knowing the fact that anemia and its types are actually conditions in Western medicine, described and diagnosed through Western medicinal techniques/treaties and have nothing to do with the so called Islamic medicine. You, like your "Islamic medicine" do not have any concept of iron metabolism. In short you are talking out of your behind. So typical of your kind. Free iron is highly toxic and the body can only tolerate a small amount of free iron in the food. The primary and most efficient way of iron absorption occurs in the form of dietary iron bound with a protein called heme like hemoglobin or myoglobin. Using cast iron cooking pots does little in solving a problem which is due to poor nutrition in the first place and creates many more problems such as putting at an increasing risk of death others such as people who have hemochromatosis.
> 
> But all this would mean nothing to you since you are illiterate in topics you are talking about. You do not know the pathways of iron absorption, storage, function and regulation in the body. All discovered by the West.
> 
> You hypocritically wish to be cured by the "Islamic medicine" in your dreams while continuing to use Western medicine. This is hypocrisy. Just like you continue to use internet, cars, zippers and phones while lying to yourself and others. You have only two choices here. Shun West and their stuff or man up and make your own. Since you are failing to man up and are continuing to lie, I suggest you give up using Western stuff altogether. Get a donkey and move out to the desert. Because your hypocrisy here is stinking to the heaven.


what a load of crap. it's good you laughed, cause I don't know how much I should cry for your level of brain washing.

I asked a simple question and you deliberately ignored it, why we can't find any of these scientists from before Islam?
If Abu-Ali-Sina was copying western books, if he was repeating western Ideas, if he was rebranding the western medicine, then why west didn't have thousands of Sina themselves? why they were teaching his books in their medical universities up to one century ago?

when we use the term Iranian Islamic medicine we refer to our traditional medicine which is a mixture of Iranian med and Islamic med. first of all the origin of Humorism is middle east and not west, secondly it was the medicine which was accepted by Muslim scholars and that's just one of the reasons we call it Islamic medicine, thirdly Islam and Muslims wont reject the right things, so by saying it was being used by infidels you just showed the level of your biased thinking.

and about Iron being toxic, well unlike what west is offering (Iron pills with dozen of side effect diseases) we don't plan to eat it and the last time I checked our ladle (حسوم) was intact!
I don't need western biased scientists to tell me about what is poisonous and what is not. Iranian were using copper pots and Iron ladles for centuries and their life was much longer and healthier than people today who use Aluminum pots. I can see its effect among children and young and old people. it's like Alzheimer has become the inevitable part of our life. talked about toxics, it's good to mention two more of them, chlorine in our water and Carbon dioxide in the rest of drinks, all thanks to western science of medicine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Lol Serpi you got a problem here.


----------



## bozorgmehr

OK so my reply to Mohsen was removed. It would have been nice to get an infraction so that I would at least know the offending part... lol. It's so difficult to discuss Islamist oppression and intolerance even when you don't engage in ad hominem and personal attacks, without the intolerant islamists being insulted by it. And we all know what happens next.... they won't tolerate being criticized. Because they be.... intolerant.

Kinda goes to my point about the possibility of coexistence with these people. Kind of hard to do when they see it as their manifest right to control everybody elses's lives. Will they ever learn to live their lives and allow others to do the same? Or is this necessarily have to end with violence, bloodshed and their forced removal from power? I hope for the former. But I'm not sure if the younger generation will have the patience to wait for much longer, once the Khamenei dies...


----------



## Madali

I'm always on the look out for the upcoming super virus that will destroy us all,
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-h...s Now 2016-05-27&utm_term=US Reuters News Now

However, it seems the article isn't as accurate,
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016...superbug-has-not-heralded-the-apocalypse-yet/

Still, it does tie in to what @mohsen says about the west introducing problems that didn't exist before, and then give us solutions for those problems, and we are all supposed to be thankful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

@Serpentine , I haven't seen you since a long time. Don't let us miss you.


----------



## Serpentine

@BecouseOfTruth shoma irani hasti vaghean? Barkhi gozaresh dadan ke irani nisti va serfan parchamet irane ke albate agar intor bashe khalafe ghavanin hast.


----------



## bozorgmehr

Madali said:


> Still, it does tie in to what @mohsen says about the west introducing problems that didn't exist before, and then give us solutions for those problems, and we are all supposed to be thankful.



Nobody said you were supposed to be thankful! The west didn't do anything for your pleasure. They did it for their own benefit. But the West's problems, as you put it, became our problems when they managed to build sailboats with a thousand sailors and 100 cannons and send them thousands of kilometers away to our shores, and we were not able to reciprocate. Later they invented the steam engine and built even more powerful iron steamboats with more powerful weaponry and more soldiers, and we were still stuck in the same place. They then developed electricity, laid thousands of miles cables and sent messages half way around the globe to better organize themselves and coordinate their efforts, and to us it was nothing short of magic. Later still, they built metal birds that flew through the sky and dropped bombs on us, and all we could do was run away. Shortly after that, they put even more advanced airplanes, on even bigger and more powerful ships and sent them to us. But we were still not able to build even to their orignal 100 gun sail boats. So they did whatever they wanted, cut pieces of our country off left and right, commandeered our resournces and infrastructure, removed one king and installed another, caused the starvation of millions of Iranians... and we were hopeless before their might and power. 

The West introduced problems that didn't exist because they invented a whole new world and left us in the dust. So we have to deal with the problems of a world we didn't create. Too bad, so sad... That's how the world has functioned ever since modern humans drove the neanderthals into extinction. So cry me a river... It's called evolution, advancement, progress, change, natural selection, survival of the fittest, etc... So now you have two choices. You can eihter go hide in a deep cave and wait there until they find you and subject you to the same fate as everybody else. Or you can accept that change is inevitable, acknowledge this new phenomenon and try to understand it and use it to strengthen yourself and incorporate it into your toolkit going forward..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Madali

bozorgmehr said:


> Nobody said you were supposed to be thankful! The west didn't do anything for your pleasure. They did it for their own benefit. But the West's problems, as you put it, became our problems when they managed to build sailboats with a thousand sailors and 100 cannons and send them thousands of kilometers away to our shores, and we were not able to reciprocate. Later they invented the steam engine and built even more powerful iron steamboats with more powerful weaponry and more soldiers, and we were still stuck in the same place. They then developed electricity, laid thousands of miles cables and sent messages half way around the globe to better organize themselves and coordinate their efforts, and to us it was nothing short of magic. Later still, they built metal birds that flew through the sky and dropped bombs on us, and all we could do was run away. Shortly after that, they put even more advanced airplanes, on even bigger and more powerful ships and sent them to us. But we were still not able to build even to their orignal 100 gun sail boats. So they did whatever they wanted, cut pieces of our country off left and right, commandeered our resournces and infrastructure, removed one king and installed another, caused the starvation of millions of Iranians... and we were hopeless before their might and power.
> 
> The West introduced problems that didn't exist because they invented a whole new world and left us in the dust. So we have to deal with the problems of a world we didn't create. Too bad, so sad... That's how the world has functioned ever since modern humans drove the neanderthals into extinction. So cry me a river... It's called evolution, advancement, progress, change, natural selection, survival of the fittest, etc... So now you have two choices. You can eihter go hide in a deep cave and wait there until they find you and subject you to the same fate as everybody else. Or you can accept that change is inevitable, acknowledge this new phenomenon and try to understand it and use it to strengthen yourself and incorporate it into your toolkit going forward..



You are right, I accept what you are saying.


----------



## mohsen

bozorgmehr said:


> OK so my reply to Mohsen was removed. It would have been nice to get an infraction so that I would at least know the offending part... lol. It's so difficult to discuss Islamist oppression and intolerance even when you don't engage in ad hominem and personal attacks, without the intolerant islamists being insulted by it. And we all know what happens next.... they won't tolerate being criticized. Because they be.... intolerant.
> 
> Kinda goes to my point about the possibility of coexistence with these people. Kind of hard to do when they see it as their manifest right to control everybody elses's lives. Will they ever learn to live their lives and allow others to do the same? Or is this necessarily have to end with violence, bloodshed and their forced removal from power? I hope for the former. But I'm not sure if the younger generation will have the patience to wait for much longer, once the Khamenei dies...


so much blah...blah. I haven't even seen your comment. as far as I know our mod's thoughts is more closer to you than mine. 

Reformists now have lost both the Khobregan and Parliament, a lesson for those who want to talk on behalf of Iranian people!
*نمایندگان در انتخاب هیأت رئیسه نشان دادند پادوی اصلاح‌طلبان نیستند/ بی‌اخلاقی قدم همیشگی اصلاحات پس از شکست است*


----------



## Aramagedon

باز اینجا چه خبره دو روزه ما نبودیم؟

ول کنید این چرندیات رو بابا برید زندگیتون رو بکنید. گور بابای اصلاح طلبا اصول گراها از دم

گور بابای ملی گرا ها و غیر ملی گرا ها. سر هاتون رو از شن در بیارید ببینید دشمن های اطرافتون چه نقشه ها براتون کشیدن. شرق غرب جنوب شمال...

بعضی ها دهها کیلومتر از ایران دورترن میگن لنگش کن. برین برینین تو ایران


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

rahi2357 said:


>


----------



## Faravahar

rahi2357 said:


> View attachment 307976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307974
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307977
> 
> 
> View attachment 307978
> 
> 
> View attachment 307979
> 
> 
> View attachment 307980



Nice pics


----------



## -SINAN-

https://defence.pk/threads/the-rise-of-saudi-arabia-as-a-science-powerhouse.433121/

Guys, don't belittle my Arab friends, please.....when it comes to this subject my Iranians friends's knowledge is better than me. So, you can show some rankings, sources, etc...

No mocking, please.


----------



## SALMAN F

@Full Moon is not around for while its good so we can't see his obsessed and hateful look anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Faravahar

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> View attachment 308323
> View attachment 308322
> 
> @Full Moon is not around for while its good so we can't see his obsessed and hateful look anymore



Is the second one from Guantanomo bay?


----------



## SALMAN F

Faravahar said:


> Is the second one from Guantanomo bay?


No he is the same guy the obsessed and angry and hateful full moon


----------



## mohsen

واقعیت هایی که از پس کوهی از تکذیب ها و تهمت ها سر بلند میکنن
*ایرباس هشدار داد: ایران زودتر پول هواپیماها را بدهد و الّا قرارداد لغو می‌شود*


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asena_great

raptor22 said:


> View attachment 308735​


gZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman_Farsi

mohsen said:


> واقعیت هایی که از پس کوهی از تکذیب ها و تهمت ها سر بلند میکنن
> *ایرباس هشدار داد: ایران زودتر پول هواپیماها را بدهد و الّا قرارداد لغو می‌شود*



There isn't any deal yet; Fars is an expert in hostile headlines, specially when it's about Rouhani's govt.


----------



## mohsen

Salman_Farsi said:


> There isn't any deal yet; Fars is an expert in hostile headlines, specially when it's about Rouhani's govt.


whether it was a deal or a Memorandum of understanding, we don't know, cause Rohani didn't dare to disclose the details of this so called great achievement to his own people.

even Government news websites refer to it as a deal, so at least find an excuse which isn't so lame :
*جزئیات جدید از قرارداد خرید هواپیماهای ایرباس‌ و ای.تی.آر*


----------



## Madali

Salman_Farsi said:


> There isn't any deal yet; Fars is an expert in hostile headlines, specially when it's about Rouhani's govt.



Unfortunately, news isn't so good yet,
http://www.wsj.com/articles/iran-faces-financial-hurdles-for-airbus-orders-1464780694

The reasons why some of us are skeptic is that almost 3 years after passed from this government's term, and we haven't seen much tangible stuff. We rushed to do our part of the deal, but from their side things are dragging, because of so many unresolved issues. Zarif & co were in meetings rooms until early morning, but they couldn't sort out these issues before signing and celebrating?

Let's not forget that the first concessions were made in the Joint Plan of Action which was signed in November, 2013.

I'd love to be proven wrong on with this agreement. I'm not a student or a scientist, I'm a businessman. Any economical benefits will make my life easier. But so far this foot dragging and uncertainty, and false hopes, has stalled the market. Iranians are smart. If they knew what's what, they could find the loopholes and get the businesses, like they were doing during all these decades of sanctions. But if you tell the business community, "sanctions are removed, hooray!" what will happen? They will wait. And they have been waiting, more or less, since 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

raptor22 said:


> The man is coming :
> 
> View attachment 306505​


 is he again going to participte in next election? .در نظرم خوب نیست




raptor22 said:


> View attachment 308735​


I saw Iran vs china and was happy for iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salman_Farsi

mohsen said:


> whether it was a deal or a Memorandum of understanding, we don't know, cause Rohani didn't dare to disclose the details of this so called great achievement to his own people.
> 
> even Government news websites refer to it as a deal, so at least find an excuse which isn't so lame :
> *جزئیات جدید از قرارداد خرید هواپیماهای ایرباس‌ و ای.تی.آر*



The transportation minister himself said there isnt any official deal yet.



Madali said:


> Unfortunately, news isn't so good yet,
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/iran-faces-financial-hurdles-for-airbus-orders-1464780694
> 
> The reasons why some of us are skeptic is that almost 3 years after passed from this government's term, and we haven't seen much tangible stuff. We rushed to do our part of the deal, but from their side things are dragging, because of so many unresolved issues. Zarif & co were in meetings rooms until early morning, but they couldn't sort out these issues before signing and celebrating?
> 
> Let's not forget that the first concessions were made in the Joint Plan of Action which was signed in November, 2013.
> 
> I'd love to be proven wrong on with this agreement. I'm not a student or a scientist, I'm a businessman. Any economical benefits will make my life easier. But so far this foot dragging and uncertainty, and false hopes, has stalled the market. Iranians are smart. If they knew what's what, they could find the loopholes and get the businesses, like they were doing during all these decades of sanctions. But if you tell the business community, "sanctions are removed, hooray!" what will happen? They will wait. And they have been waiting, more or less, since 2013.



It's not an issue that I would like to argue about right now as you know it's too big but I think that the Rouhani's example was good about the issue: "We had an orchard that was occupied by enemies and we've just freed it, some people are expecting us to get fruits from it from today but our orchard need care until it become able to produce fruits!"

I think expecting the deal to resolve all problems in 1 year isn't really rational. Personally I supported the deal since when Rouhani talked about it in presidential elections but I never expected any good cooperation from Yankees as we know them well. but I'm still happy of the result and I think things will get better step by step, Insha Allah.


----------



## Mentee

J


jammersat said:


> سرپی ننتو از کون گاییدم ، ترک خر دیوث


Jammy my bro, you are going to be missed. Pm me whenever you make another Id


----------



## mohsen

Salman_Farsi said:


> The transportation minister himself said there isnt any official deal yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an issue that I would like to argue about right now as you know it's too big but I think that the Rouhani's example was good about the issue: "We had an orchard that was occupied by enemies and we've just freed it, some people are expecting us to get fruits from it from today but our orchard need care until it become able to produce fruits!"
> 
> I think expecting the deal to resolve all problems in 1 year isn't really rational. Personally I supported the deal since when Rouhani talked about it in presidential elections but I never expected any good cooperation from Yankees as we know them well. but I'm still happy of the result and I think things will get better step by step, Insha Allah.


I don't expect this deal to solve anything. just like Rohani's previous deal which according to himself we got nothing in return. and in fact following UNSC resolutions were because of that nasty deal and obligations.
soon this deal's disgusting smell will spread to the extent that no lie could hide it anymore too.

If you didn't expect any good cooperation (That's a Malekeshi for *keeping the main sanctions* actually) and still destroyed all of our nuclear infrastructure without waiting for the other side (against direct supreme leader orders too) then it means you are a traitor, if not a traitor then a fool, and the worth of your promises and predictions is almost nothing (as it has been so far)


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> I don't expect this deal to solve anything. just like Rohani's previous deal which according to himself we got nothing in return. and in fact following UNSC resolutions were because of that nasty deal and obligations.
> soon this deal's disgusting smell will spread to the extent that no lie could hide it anymore too.
> 
> If you didn't expect any good cooperation (That's a Malekeshi for *keeping the main sanctions* actually) and still destroyed all of our nuclear infrastructure without waiting for the other side (against direct supreme leader orders too) then it means you are a traitor, if not a traitor then a fool, and the worth of your promises and predictions is almost nothing (as it has been so far)


آقا محسن پس نقش رهبری این وسط چی هست؟ من نمی گم روحانی اشتباه زیاد نکرده ولی تصمیم گیرنده نهایی این وسط نظام بوده ... غیر از این هست؟


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> View attachment 308323
> View attachment 308322
> 
> @Full Moon is not around for while its good so we can't see his obsessed and hateful look anymore


@SALMAN AL-FARSI do you fast?


----------



## Aramagedon

@SALMAN AL-FARSI bebin duste araghie man vase man kelas nazar. vaghti az ye taraf soal mikonan un taraf bayad javab bede. nemidunam ta hala online shodi ya na vali be har hal ino dustane behet goftam. manam mesele khodet laatam dafeye baad soal kardam javab bede damet garm. man ye seri harfa bahat daram. darbare iran va iraq, darbare vaziate in keshvar ha, jaryan haye shie tu in keshvara va ye seri masael az hamin dast. mikham nazaratam ro begam toam nazaratet ro begi. fekr konam gofteguye jalebi beshe. age dust dashti ye adressi az khodet bedem bede ke bahat tamas begiram. mazuram ye id vase goftegu kardan hast ru computer ya gushi. movafagh bashi


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> آقا محسن پس نقش رهبری این وسط چی هست؟ من نمی گم روحانی اشتباه زیاد نکرده ولی تصمیم گیرنده نهایی این وسط نظام بوده ... غیر از این هست؟


اینجا دیکتاتوری نیست. یه بابایی پیدا شد وعده آینده درخشان در عوض نابود کردن همون آینده رو داد! مردم هم باور کردن و بهش رای دادن. رهبری هم اجازه میده تا مردم نتیجه تصمیماتشون رو ببینن و به بلوغ سیاسی برسن.

اگر رهبر این کار رو نمیکرد بعد همینها و بوقهای رسانه ایشون چه توی داخل و چه توی آمریکا و انگلیس و اسراییل توی بوق و کرنا میکردن که ما میتونستیم همه مشکلات رو رفع کنیم شما نذاشتین (همونطور که وعده اش رو دادن، وعده یکماهه و صد روزه)، مشکل هسته ای یه سوء تفاهم بین ایران و آمریکا بود که با دیالوگ قابل حل بود و شما نذاشتین (همونطور که باز هم وعده اش رو دادن)، ما عاقل بودیم و شما افراطی، ما به فکر معیشت مردم بودیم و شما کاسب تحریم ، ما عاقل و مدبر هستیم و شما خشک مغز (همونطور که همه اینها رو گفتن)، و در نهایت کا رو با تخریب رهبری که هدف غائی هم حذف کردن رهبری هست به پایان میبردن، ولی کور خوندن، رهبر بسیار باهوشتر از اونها هست

این که خامنه ای چندین شرط برای اجرای توافق گذاشت (من جمله اجرای گام به گام) ولی اجازه داد تا خودشون بر اجرا شدن اون شروط نظارت کنن به این خاطر بود که دیگه اونها نتونن کارهاشون رو به رهبری نسبت بدن، رهبری گفت باید گام به گام و متناظر باشه ولی روحانی بی توجه به این شروط تمام تعهدات ایران رو به صورت یکجانبه انجام داد، الان دیگه اون کمیته نظارت که دست خودشون هم هست باید جوابگو باشه نه رهبری

در مورد اون کلیپ هم که میزان منطق جناب دانشجو اونقدر بالا بوده که دیگه جرات نکردن جواب جلیلی رو بذارن!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@2800 Haha, ... mikhastam baahaat ye kam sohbat konam, ke didam hamin alaan banet kardand  shaans ra bebin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> اینجا دیکتاتوری نیست. یه بابایی پیدا شد وعده آینده درخشان در عوض نابود کردن همون آینده رو داد! مردم هم باور کردن و بهش رای دادن. رهبری هم اجازه میده تا مردم نتیجه تصمیماتشون رو ببینن و به بلوغ سیاسی برسن.
> 
> اگر رهبر این کار رو نمیکرد بعد همینها و بوقهای رسانه ایشون چه توی داخل و چه توی آمریکا و انگلیس و اسراییل توی بوق و کرنا میکردن که ما میتونستیم همه مشکلات رو رفع کنیم شما نذاشتین (همونطور که وعده اش رو دادن، وعده یکماهه و صد روزه)، مشکل هسته ای یه سوء تفاهم بین ایران و آمریکا بود که با دیالوگ قابل حل بود و شما نذاشتین (همونطور که باز هم وعده اش رو دادن)، ما عاقل بودیم و شما افراطی، ما به فکر معیشت مردم بودیم و شما کاسب تحریم ، ما عاقل و مدبر هستیم و شما خشک مغز (همونطور که همه اینها رو گفتن)، و در نهایت کا رو با تخریب رهبری که هدف غائی هم حذف کردن رهبری هست به پایان میبردن، ولی کور خوندن، رهبر بسیار باهوشتر از اونها هست
> 
> این که خامنه ای چندین شرط برای اجرای توافق گذاشت (من جمله اجرای گام به گام) ولی اجازه داد تا خودشون بر اجرا شدن اون شروط نظارت کنن به این خاطر بود که دیگه اونها نتونن کارهاشون رو به رهبری نسبت بدن، رهبری گفت باید گام به گام و متناظر باشه ولی روحانی بی توجه به این شروط تمام تعهدات ایران رو به صورت یکجانبه انجام داد، الان دیگه اون کمیته نظارت که دست خودشون هم هست باید جوابگو باشه نه رهبری
> 
> در مورد اون کلیپ هم که میزان منطق جناب دانشجو اونقدر بالا بوده که دیگه جرات نکردن جواب جلیلی رو بذارن!




من حرفم سر این است که به هر حال برجام تصمیم نظام بود روحانی به تنهایی نمی توانست همچین قرارداادی رو امضاء کند ،حالا اگر روحانی موفق می شد نمی گفتند که این به واسطه تصمیمات رهبری یوده است؟


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> @SALMAN AL-FARSI do you fast?


Not muslim anymore


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> من حرفم سر این است که به هر حال برجام تصمیم نظام بود روحانی به تنهایی نمی توانست همچین قرارداادی رو امضاء کند


عزیزم با کلمات بازی نکن، همون دانشجویی هم که کلیپش رو گذاشتی اشاره کرد که چند نفر از اعضای شورا منتخب رهبری هستن. ولی چیزی که مسلم هست وقتی رهبری اجازه کاری رو دادن زیردستاشون (اونم اون قشری که رو حرف رهبری حرف نمیزنن) مانع نمیشن




> حالا اگر روحانی موفق می شد نمی گفتند که این به واسطه تصمیمات رهبری یوده است؟


نه نمیگفتن. روحانی برمیگشت توی نامه اش به رهبری با بی ادبی تمام مینوشت با منطق میشه همه مشکلات دنیا رو حل کرد یعنی تو و همفکرات بی منطقین (همونطور که این کار رو کرد)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

raptor22 said:


> آقا محسن پس نقش رهبری این وسط چی هست؟ من نمی گم روحانی اشتباه زیاد نکرده ولی تصمیم گیرنده نهایی این وسط نظام بوده ... غیر از این هست؟



I was interested in his response, but that wasn't filmed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Madali said:


> I was interested in his response, but that wasn't filmed?



I've found nothing except Mr. Jalili response in text which as it seems not completed :

همایش دانشجویی با عنوان «زنده باد مرگ بر آمریکا در یزد

دانشجویی دیگر گفت: شما بهتر از هرکس دیگری ساختار اعضای شورای امنیت ملی را می دانید و اگر روحانی بخواهد طرحی را علیه منافع ملی اجرا کند حداکثر پنج رأی باید بیاورد و نظام آنجا هفت رأی دارد، آقای جلیلی شما می دانید برجام انجا رأی آورده پس چرا در مجلس دست به انتقاد و تخریب آن می زنید؟! شما خودتان یکی از رأی دهندگان به آن بودید! پس با این توصیف مطمئیند ولایتمدارید؟! شما ضد ولایت فقیه هستید!

سعید جلیلی در پاسخ به این دانشجو این چنین گفت: یکی از ویژگی های نظام اسلامی و مردم سالاری دینی این است که نیامده است یک دموکراسی بدلی و کپی برداری شده از غرب داشته باشد و در آن تکثر وجود دارد، افراد در این نظام دیدگاه های خودشان را در قالب یک مناصبات و سازوکارهایی که در قانون اساسی آمده بیان می کنند و به فرجامی می رسد.​
وی ادامه داد: در همین مطلبی که شما فرمودید طبق اصل ۱۷۶ قانون اساسی که یک ساختار متوازن از همه بخش ها در آن وجود دارد بحث های اساسی مطرح می شود و طبق قانون اساسی آن مصوبات زمانی رسمیت پیدا می کند که به تأیید رهبری برسد و زمانی که رهبری آن را تأیید کردند لازم الاجرا می شود و رهبری در ذیل آن مصوبه نوشتند متشکر از منتقدینی که جزئیات را ریزبینانه مورد بررسی قرار دادند و نقاط ضعف و خلأ های آن را به همه گوشزد کردند.

در آخر هم خطاب به آن دانشجو گفت: این نگاه است که باعث پیشرفت کشور می شود نه این که بگوییم حرفی که ما میزنیم درست است و نباید نقدی به آن وارد شود.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

Meanwhile the status of Iranian thread forum, so quite in here.


----------



## SOHEIL

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGTr5yzhqg7/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

https://www.instagram.com/p/BF9Sa2HBquH/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BE8F1s-Bqhi/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Where are these guys I missed them : @Serpentine @haman10 @Daneshmand and .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

Blackmoon said:


> so quite in here.


cuz forum turn into a crazy house people rather not to post here



rmi5 said:


> @2800 Haha, ... mikhastam baahaat ye kam sohbat konam, ke didam hamin alaan banet kardand  shaans ra bebin


bro you come back i missed u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

https://www.instagram.com/p/BD0oHoAhqgD/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGZ8gzNBqoj/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGPqo4wBqkQ/


----------



## rmi5

asena_great said:


> bro you come back i missed u


Thanks bro. I missed u 2 
Do you know where our guys are? @2800 @kollang @haman10 @rahi2357 @Serpentine @thesilentcry @others?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

rmi5 said:


> Thanks bro. I missed u 2
> Do you know where our guys are? @2800 @kollang @haman10 @rahi2357 @Serpentine @thesilentcry @others?



Haman10 said he is never coming back to this forum. I think he dislikes the mods and the incessant trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur

Salam
What do you guys think about this? I am asking this question as a non farsi speaker since I am native Pashto speaker but just wanted your opinion about this. Does Turkey have more right over Rumi or Afghanistan? 

* Afghanistan has protested neglect as Iran and Turkey have reportedly agreed to register Masnavi-ye Manawi, the masterpiece of Mawlanaa Jalaluddin Balkhi in the UNESCO’s Memory of World Register.*

Iranian media have reported that Tehran and Ankara had reached an agreement to submit the oldest version of the book which is Konya of Turkey.

Meeting with UNESCO representative to Afghanistan on Wednesday, the country’s acting foreign minister, Nasir Ahmad Andesha, said when the “well-known” literary work of Rumi is registered in the organization, the historical reality of the birthplace of Mowlana Jalaluddin Mohamad Balkhi should not be overlooked and his connection with the country should not be forgotten.

Meanwhile, Ata Mohammad Noor, the governor of Afghanistan’s Balkh province, has sent a letter to the country’s permanent representative to U.N. protesting the issue.

“Balkh is proud of having a son like Mowlana who acquired global fame and whose work is considered a world intellectual heritage. By limiting Mowlana to only 2 countries, we do not do justice to a global personality who is truly cherished and admired across the world.”

http://1tvnews.af/en/news/elections...iran-turkey-seek-to-register-manawi-in-unesco


----------



## rmi5

AmirPatriot said:


> Haman10 said he is never coming back to this forum. I think he dislikes the mods and the incessant trolling.


Thanks for info. I understand @haman10. wish him the bests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

rmi5 said:


> Thanks for info. I understand @haman10. wish him the bests.



hello whatsup, if you remember me, doritos11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

rmi5 said:


> Thanks bro. I missed u 2
> Do you know where our guys are? @2800 @kollang @haman10 @rahi2357 @Serpentine @thesilentcry @others?


idk people rather not to post here anymore cuz of the incessant trolling i miss t old days when t forum was far less trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

@SOHEIL 

When will you come back ?


----------



## Madali

Legendary singer , Habib, passed away . Rip.


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> When will you come back ?



I am active in whatsapp... 

But i can't log in telegram for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shapur said:


> Salam
> What do you guys think about this? I am asking this question as a non farsi speaker since I am native Pashto speaker but just wanted your opinion about this. Does Turkey have more right over Rumi or Afghanistan?


certainly no, in fact they have no right at all. considering the fact that neither in that time nor today they couldn't even read his master pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> certainly no, in fact they have no right at all. considering the fact that neither in that time nor today they couldn't even read his master pieces.



Molana himself says :
*دانم همین قدر که به ترکی است آب سو*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

mohsen said:


> certainly no, in fact they have no right at all. considering the fact that neither in that time nor today they couldn't even read his master pieces.



But it seems that they respect him more than we do. What's the state of Sufism in our country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

aghaiyun man yak sawal daram wali dar darbar e digar uun sawal enn ha kah : I saw a girl in iran I was sitting besides her in class at that time I didnt knew farsi very well somehow the other that girl knew English she explained the things to me in english.she also brought the notes for me from shop . I asked her about the price but she didnt took the money afterwards when ever she looked at me she smiled and I was too afraid to say salam to her . but afterwards she didnt smiled but looked deeply at me when ever there was an encounter now tell me what was the meaning as till now I am not able to understand iranian people especially girls . lutfan kumak bakuneed!


----------



## rmi5

f1000n said:


> hello whatsup, if you remember me, doritos11.


Hi doritos,
yes, of course I remember you. Thanks, I'm fine. what's up?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Not muslim anymore



You dont have to be a Muslim to fast. Fasting is about understanding the poor and their living conditions, doesnt neccesarely have to be religious.



rmi5 said:


> Hi doritos,
> yes, of course I remember you. Thanks, I'm fine. what's up?



Supp bro, good to have you around again. You keep dipping in and out of the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Imagine if this happened in Iran, with only 10% of the dead count?

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ce-multiple-injuries-after-nightclub-shooting

Iranian revolution, hardliners, and Khomeini would have been blamed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

BordoEnes said:


> You dont have to be a Muslim to fast. Fasting is about understanding the poor and their living conditions, doesnt neccesarely have to be religious.
> 
> 
> 
> Supp bro, good to have you around again. You keep dipping in and out of the forum


Some people do I don't know about turkey but whats the point of fasting if they eat a lot at the iftar???
They toke Ramadan as month for eating and watching tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

Have you guys heard of something called an IAT Test?

Try it, it shows our inner stereotypes. To us non-western people, it shows how much the western media influenced our way of thinking

https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/selectatest.html


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> what a load of crap. it's good you laughed, cause I don't know how much I should cry for your level of brain washing.
> 
> I asked a simple question and you deliberately ignored it, why we can't find any of these scientists from before Islam?
> If Abu-Ali-Sina was copying western books, if he was repeating western Ideas, if he was rebranding the western medicine, then why west didn't have thousands of Sina themselves? why they were teaching his books in their medical universities up to one century ago?
> 
> when we use the term Iranian Islamic medicine we refer to our traditional medicine which is a mixture of Iranian med and Islamic med. first of all the origin of Humorism is middle east and not west, secondly it was the medicine which was accepted by Muslim scholars and that's just one of the reasons we call it Islamic medicine, thirdly Islam and Muslims wont reject the right things, so by saying it was being used by infidels you just showed the level of your biased thinking.
> 
> and about Iron being toxic, well unlike what west is offering (Iron pills with dozen of side effect diseases) we don't plan to eat it and the last time I checked our ladle (حسوم) was intact!
> I don't need western biased scientists to tell me about what is poisonous and what is not. Iranian were using copper pots and Iron ladles for centuries and their life was much longer and healthier than people today who use Aluminum pots. I can see its effect among children and young and old people. it's like Alzheimer has become the inevitable part of our life. talked about toxics, it's good to mention two more of them, chlorine in our water and Carbon dioxide in the rest of drinks, all thanks to western science of medicine!



You are a hooligan. You are incapable of stopping and critically thinking for even one second.

The reason you had no thinkers like Aristotle even before coming of Islam to Iran, is very simple. Because you were backward then as you are now. Islam or no Islam you have had no contribution to the world you are surrounded by. Get this into your head.

West has had many Sinas and way better than Sinas. Sina could not bring himself to cross the red lines. At the end he wrote that despite his reason and logic telling him to denounce the traditional interpretation of religion and Quran, he can not bring himself to do so, out of his "obligation" to the Prophet.

West produced likes of whom Sina could not even imagine of. Sina used to read Aristotle and got stuck with Aristotlean philosophy for the rest of his life. West surpassed Aristotle and moved onto more sophisticated philosophies.

Yes, West did study Sina. They still do. Just like the archaeologists studying artifacts. Not more or less than that. The epiphany here being that, you yourself have never studied Sina to understand the fact that he was never a Muslim in the sense that you regard someone a Muslim. He was a gharb-zadeh back then.

You do not know what the hell you are talking about. You do not know what aluminium and copper are, let alone their interaction with body. You are an ignorant person who is also ignorant about his own ignorance.



scythian500 said:


> You ar
> 
> 
> Every time I see your name, I expect to read stupid words from a guy that has serious psychological condition... Disappointing words of a very depressed guy who could not handle the volume of info that he faced... Stop it... When we say X, Daneshmand says... there is a Russian scientist...we are backward...we are bad... the west is good... We say Y he says X+Y = Russian scientist we are bad and they are good!!!
> 
> You are making us sick by such statements... You might seem like an informed guy but the truth is that you are like a spiritual Mystic man who when he climbs up the ladder of Erfan, in the exact step that he supposed to fly he falls...and falls hard...
> 
> If you ask me, I should say we have only two backward mindsets in Iran and these two only are slowing Iranian progress:
> 
> 1- Guys who are extremest... Super-Hizbullahi or Super-Gherti...both arer backward
> 2- Guys like you...
> 
> You have a psychology trauma inside you and need to visit a doctor as soon as possible. Your mindset is the exact reason why Iran is at where it is now..
> 
> There are two types... Those who are gagools and don't care about progress, fundamental change and so on...and ones that think they know a lot and they are different... The ones that are so much solved by Western bs that can not even tolerate themselves!!
> 
> The mindset to be a pioneer nation was shifted between West and East many times... Once Chinese had this mindset...once Iranians had it and once West have it... History of human civilization is a witness to tens of historical shifts in all aspects of power... be it military or scientific or the mindset itself...
> 
> Iran was in a hibernation for few centuries and now she is waking up again... This wake is not sudden... It is not like you wake up tomorrow and see that all Iranian youngsters and government are after a scientific mindset... It forms and get corrected slowly...
> 
> I personally know lots of young and middle age guys and girls around me in Iran that have a very transformed mindset and are all active to make a difference somehow...
> 
> you won't remember but I Can testify that easily.. I remember days when young active smart guys who were interested in science and tech used to go after initiating factories to build, the already invented and designed home heaters, plastic injection, green houses, industrial bread, etc... These days I hear from youngsters that they have plans to go fix a big technological problem... or to start an start up to invent X or Y in the field that they have studied...
> 
> I have a friend who has 5 big boys... 2 of them are award winning engineers in heavy industry sector... 1 registered an invention with regard to industrial scale cooling systems and now have a factory producing that sys... 1 has a start up in a Science and tech park working on a new invention with regards to heavy duty industrial glues... I can see many of these young pioneers around me.. and I am not an uptown rich bastard... I have friends from all layers of society...
> 
> I testify that there is a big change going on... though it needs more time to perfect itself... Most of the job is done by private sector and incompetent governments has nothing to do with them...
> 
> I also am with your assumption @Madali that new generation Hizbullahi (religious) guys are more into self-confidence and invention and science... One of the reasons could be their following of the recommendations of the leader in regard with science and tech and progress... One other reason could be that they are less busy with western stuff pleasure and more busy with serious stuff...
> 
> So, only 2 types of people are backward and backlog Iranian progress:
> 
> 1- Super-Gherti + Super Hizbullahis
> 2- Guys like you who pour water on fire .. the fire of progress... Guys like you that are innocent... you just need a doctor to fix you... then the progress will continue faster...
> 
> I expect you to understand why you are a parasite to the society and progress of Iran... You are smart... Think over it and keep silent for a while...
> 
> I don't expect an answer to this post.. I'm busy and don't want to waste my time anymore... Just wanted to share what I see... so, No response is necessary...
> 
> Goos luck



Your impotency at writing a logical argument, rather than attacking my person is all too evident. But then hypocrite liars are such.

That chasb will not save you. As they say, grab it and stick it up yours. That chasb is going only to be good to shut people like you up. Pathetic. And it is not only science and technology that you are behind in. It is EVERYTHING. From science to arts to music to novels.

Meanwhile if morons had any sense, they would at the very least should listen to what the leader is saying. He is saying go and read French and Russian novels. Why he is not recommending you to read Iranian novels? Because there is none worthy of reading. It is the leader who is saying Russians and French are better than Iranians:

It is not only me who is saying that you are backward and moronic. It is the leader who is saying it. Now go and tell the leader that he is in your words a "stupid" who has "fallen the ladder of erfan". Go tell him these. See how long you will last on streets.

Here you go. Read carefully what Iran's leader is saying:

This is what he is saying about Russians and French on his own website nonetheless: http://english.khamenei.ir/news/380...an-novels-portray-life-artistically-Ayatollah

"A few years ago, I read a great French novel entitled “The Thibaults” (Les Thibault in French) by Roger Martin. Great novels from France, Russia and other countries, where eminent novels have been written, depict realities of life.

If you read novels by Honoré de Balzac, Victor Hugo or Russian authors, you will find that they’ve artistically depicted the social realities of their time; the same can be said for “The Thibault”.

The book reveals how leftist and socialist groups in France, Germany, Austria and Switzerland tried hard to prevent WWI, once they felt they were on the brink of war. They failed and all their efforts were in vain. They were hoping to establish a socialist government. Eventually, a socialist government came into power in Tsarist Russia and that became another failed experience for the western movement.

The Soviet’s experience was also a western experience; it was not an oriental one. It is true that they called them the east block and the west block, but that front belonged to Europe. It emerged from European as well as Marxist and Engle’s thoughts; it was another failure."

Listen to the tone. He is all praise for Russian and French writers. In fact if you put these words on any billboard in a Western city, without mentioning the name of the leader, all assumption would be that these words were written by a super liberal leftist activist living in downtown of a major western cosmopolis.

Now read what he is saying about you: http://farsi.khamenei.ir/speech-content?id=3074


هنر از ثروتهایی نیست که یکسره با کدّ یمین و عرق جبین به دست آمده باشد. تا قریحه و استعداد هنری در شما نباشد، هر قدر هم که زحمت بکشید، باز همچنان در آن خَم اوّل باقی خواهید ماند. آن قریحه، کار و دستاورد شما نیست؛ آن را به شما داده‌اند.

در واقع هنر یک موهبت الهی و یک حقیقت بسیار فاخر است. به طور طبیعی کسی که این موهبت از سوی پروردگار - مثل همه ثروتهای دیگر - به او داده شده است، باید بار مسؤولیتی را هم برای خودش قائل باشد؛ یعنی داده‌های خدا همراه با انجام تکلیفهاست. این تکلیفها لزوماً همه دینی و شرعی نیست؛ تکلیفهایی است که بسیاری از آنها از دل انسان بر میخیزد.

هنر انقلابی که ما از اوّل انقلاب همین‌طور گفتیم و آن را درخواست کردیم، این است. آیا این توقّعِ زیادی است؟ موسیقی و فیلم و تئاتر و نقاشی و سایر رشته‌های هنرىِ شما باید به این مقوله بپردازد؛ اینها چیزهای لازمی است. توقّعِ انقلاب از هنر و هنرمند، یک توقّعِ زورگویانه و زیاده‌خواهانه نیست؛ بل مبتنی بر همان مبانی زیباشناختی هنر است. هنر آن است که زیباییها را درک کند. این زیباییها لزوماً گل و بلبل نیست؛ گاهی اوقات، انداختن یک نفر در آتش و تحمّل آن، زیباتر از هر گل و بلبلی است. هنرمند باید این را ببیند، درک کند و آن را با زبان هنر تبیین نماید.

من شنیده‌ام که در قضایای جنگ جهانی در روسیه، شورِ علیاف - آهنگ معروفی است که البته من نه آهنگش را شنیده‌ام، نه درست میدانم چیست؛ آقایان میدانند - در تهییج مردم برای وارد شدن به میدان جنگ، بیشترین تأثیر را داشت؛ یعنی در خدمت اهداف مردمی قرار گرفت. به طور طبیعی این توقّع از هنرمندِ هر کشوری وجود دارد؛ بنابراین چطور میتواند نسبت به این قضیه بیتفاوت بماند؛ در حالی که دشمن از ابزار هنر استفاده میکند؟

He is saying you have failed to be like Russians, French or West.

That you have failed miserably. In the mission that was expected of you.

Go figure that. And next time, tell the leader in your own words to "shut up" and put up with this backward nation incapable of producing any science, technology, music and great novels.



raptor22 said:


> Where are these guys I missed them : @Serpentine @haman10 @Daneshmand and .....



I am here. Just don't have time to come regularly. Just once in a while. Thanks for your kindness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Madali said:


> But it seems that they respect him more than we do. What's the state of Sufism in our country?


Sufism which turks practice is a B.S (as part of their secular sh!ts) and has nothing to do with Molavi and his beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Daneshmand said:


> You are a hooligan. You are incapable of stopping and critically thinking for even one second.
> 
> The reason you had no thinkers like Aristotle even before coming of Islam to Iran, is very simple. Because you were backward then as you are now. Islam or no Islam you have had no contribution to the world you are surrounded by. Get this into your head.
> 
> West has had many Sinas and way better than Sinas. Sina could not bring himself to cross the red lines. At the end he wrote that despite his reason and logic telling him to denounce the traditional interpretation of religion and Quran, he can not bring himself to do so, out of his "obligation" to the Prophet.
> 
> West produced likes of whom Sina could not even imagine of. Sina used to read Aristotle and got stuck with Aristotlean philosophy for the rest of his life. West surpassed Aristotle and moved onto more sophisticated philosophies.
> 
> Yes, West did study Sina. They still do. Just like the archaeologists studying artifacts. Not more or less than that. The epiphany here being that, you yourself have never studied Sina to understand the fact that he was never a Muslim in the sense that you regard someone a Muslim. He was a gharb-zadeh back then.
> 
> You do not know what the hell you are talking about. You do not know what aluminium and copper are, let alone their interaction with body. You are an ignorant person who is also ignorant about his own ignorance.


keep these B.S to yourself, it's obvious who is ignorant and biased.
and again you ignored my question. its good that you can't find the answer or better to say don't want to know the answer. Sina alongside the rest of our scientists were the fruit of Islamic golden era (to the face of Gharb-zadeha).
he became famous for his medicine, practicing domestic medicine and developing it, and that's what became the source of west studies. he failed in philosophy cause he referred to western sources and stuck in it. he spent almost all of his life just to realize one west philosophy is a B.S, and his short life didn't let him to know this about the other one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

mohsen said:


> keep these B.S to yourself, it's obvious who is ignorant and biased.
> and again you ignored my question. its good that you can't find the answer or better to say don't want to know the answer. Sina alongside the rest of our scientists were the fruit of Islamic golden era (to the face of Gharb-zadeha).
> he became famous for his medicine, practicing domestic medicine and developing it, and that's what became the source of west studies. he failed in philosophy cause he referred to western sources and stuck in it. he spent almost all of his life just to realize one west philosophy is a B.S, and his short life didn't let him to know this about the other one too.



It matters not. The truth can not be stiffed by your ignorance. Truth is much stronger than that. You can not fool people by making such ridiculous depictions of Razi on TV and make them believe that he was a "Muslim" scientist from "Islam's Golden era", turning this man who came to reject Quran, into a caricature:






*Why don't you tell people that Razi rejected Quran and Sina had serious doubts over it? Tell people the truth. If you are that much proud of them. Or no, your pride is only when you're reaping political and economic benefits off the lies you weave? Shame. Shame. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

mohsen said:


> Sufism which turks practice is a B.S (as part of their secular sh!ts) and has nothing to do with Molavi and his beliefs.



Sufism has many different types of practices and orders. Sufism is spirituel interpretation of Islam, something that is entirely against materialism. Sufi's from Turkey will practice their faith differently then lets say people in Pakistan or India. Either way, Turks are one of the first to follow the Sufi way of teaching and are pioneers in that area. The entire reason(atleast one of the) why Anatolia was so easely Turkified and Islamified is because we brought Sufism with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BordoEnes

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Some people do I don't know about turkey but whats the point of fasting if they eat a lot at the iftar???
> They toke Ramadan as month for eating and watching tv



It should be a month of understanding. There is a reason why we distribute food to the poor afterwards. I am not religious but i still fast and donate to the poor becuase its morally correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

Here again comes the smell of B.S.... I don't want to waste my time here..so I'm outta here guys


----------



## un4given.1991



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> Molana himself says :
> *دانم همین قدر که به ترکی است آب سو*




سلام داداش ، چطوری ؟

من افتادم پایگاه شکاری اصفهان .

پیشنهادی ، نصیحتی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGkdi5Whqoj/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGgrN3bBqrB/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام داداش ، چطوری ؟
> 
> من افتادم پایگاه شکاری اصفهان .
> 
> پیشنهادی ، نصیحتی ؟


سلام ... ممنون .. خدا رو شکر ...
به سلامتی .. چی شد مگه قرار نبود بیفتی تهران؟
والا چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه .. هیچ اطلاعی از وضع پایگاه اصفهان ندارم .... هنوز تقسیم نشدید تو یگان ها؟ اگر نه معمولا دو هفته ازتون آش خوری می کشند تو قسمت های مختلف تا بعد تقسیم شید حالا تا فرصت هست با وظیفه های قدیمی تر پایگاه صحبت کن ببین کدوم قسمت بهتره یا بر اساس رشته ات برو به قسمت های مختلف سر بزن ببین نیرو می خوان یا نه اگر قسمتی نیازت داشته باشه خودش اقدام می کن تا جذبت کنند تا حداقل دژبان یا پاسبخش نشی .... اگر سوالی داشتی بپرس ...
توکل به خدا جای خوبی میفتی .... حالا می خوای بیایی تهران؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> سلام ... ممنون .. خدا رو شکر ...
> به سلامتی .. چی شد مگه قرار نبود بیفتی تهران؟
> والا چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه .. هیچ اطلاعی از وضع پایگاه اصفهان ندارم .... هنوز تقسیم نشدید تو یگان ها؟ اگر نه معمولا دو هفته ازتون آش خوری می کشند تو قسمت های مختلف تا بعد تقسیم شید حالا تا فرصت هست با وظیفه های قدیمی تر پایگاه صحبت کن ببین کدوم قسمت بهتره یا بر اساس رشته ات برو به قسمت های مختلف سر بزن ببین نیرو می خوان یا نه اگر قسمتی نیازت داشته باشه خودش اقدام می کن تا جذبت کنند تا حداقل دژبان یا پاسبخش نشی .... اگر سوالی داشتی بپرس ...
> توکل به خدا جای خوبی میفتی .... حالا می خوای بیایی تهران؟



سلام

داداش من اداری افتادم .

خوشبختانه دوره کد نخوردم .

در خصوص تهران هم که داستانش غم انگیزه بی خیال و قرار بود با تاهل تهران باشم که نشد ...

یه آشناپیدا کردم که گفته دنبال کارای انتقالیمه. شما که تجربه داری یه کم راهنماییم کن .

چند تا سوال دارم ،

اونجا تو آسایشگاهیم یا اتاق میدن؟

داخل پادگان یا خارجش ؟

موبایل میشه برد تو یا نه ؟

مرخصی چطوره. ؟

سیستم انتقالی چطور ؟

کلا هر جور اطلاعات که قبل رفتن بدرد می خوره .

ممنون میشم زودتر جواب بدی یا شماره بدی در تماس باشیم ، من 29 خرداد باید برم .


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام
> 
> داداش من اداری افتادم .
> 
> خوشبختانه دوره کد نخوردم .
> 
> در خصوص تهران هم که داستانش غم انگیزه بی خیال و قرار بود با تاهل تهران باشم که نشد ...
> 
> یه آشناپیدا کردم که گفته دنبال کارای انتقالیمه. شما که تجربه داری یه کم راهنماییم کن .
> 
> چند تا سوال دارم ،
> 
> اونجا تو آسایشگاهیم یا اتاق میدن؟
> 
> داخل پادگان یا خارجش ؟
> 
> موبایل میشه برد تو یا نه ؟
> 
> مرخصی چطوره. ؟
> 
> سیستم انتقالی چطور ؟
> 
> کلا هر جور اطلاعات که قبل رفتن بدرد می خوره .
> 
> ممنون میشم زودتر جواب بدی یا شماره بدی در تماس باشیم ، من 29 خرداد باید برم .



سلام .. خواهش می کنم ... والا چی بگم انشاالله خیری بود که افتادی اصفهان ...
تو نامه معرفیت زده اداری؟ خوب این خیلی خوب هست ... ولی باز رسیدی اصفهان برو ببین کدومم یگان بهتره برو قسمت اداریش تا پذریشت کنند اینجوری شانست بیشتر میشه ...
در مورد محل زندگی تمامی افسران و درجه داران وظیفه تو شیراز رو در ساختمان های اچ جای دادند .. یک ساختمانی هست در بخش مسکونی پایگاه که از بالا به شکل اچ انگلیسی هست به معنای هتل .. حالا تو پایگاه های مختلف متفاوت هست .. مثلا تو مهراباد ستاره هست .... یک هم چین چیزی



به ما یک اتاق دادن ، اتاق هاش نهایتا 3*4 هست ... تو هر اتاق 3 تا 4 نفر هستند ... محتویات داخل اتاق هم با خود وظیفه هست .. معمولا ورودی های جدید وسایل داخل اتاق رو از نفرات قبلی می خرند ... ما 7 تا رفیق بودیم که همه تهرانی و از یک گروهان بودیم یک تک اتاق بود که دو برابر اتاق های دیگه بود و پر آشغال تون گرفتیم تمیز کردیم و بعد هم یخچال و تلویزیون و ... خریدیم ... همه چیز هم داشتیم از موبایل گرفته تا دی وی دی پلیر و پلی استشن حتی هر شب پارتی می گرفتیم با صدای آهنگ زیاد کسی هم کار نداشت تو اتاق غذا درست می کردیم حتی یکی دوبار کله پاچه بار گذاشتیم کلا صفا می کردیم .... هر روز ساعت 2 از سر قسمت بر می گشتیم به اتاق و برای خودمون بودیم بعد هم با لباس شخصی می رفتیم بیرون یا تو خود پایگاه می چرخیدیم ( خود پایگاه یک شهر فروشگاه داره، پارک ، رستوران ، سینما ) یا می رفتیم بیرون .... نظافت و کنترل ساختمان هم با خود وظیفه هاست ...
اما در مورد اصفهان نمیدونم تو زمان ما شروع کرده بوند وظیفه ها رو می بردند قرار گاه اسکان می دادند که یعنی نه موبایل نه کامپیوتر نه اینترنت همش باید با لباس نظام باشی مثل آموزشی مثل سرباز صفر تو چند شهر هم مثل بندر و تبریز این کار رو کردند که خوشبختانه فرماندهای شیراز فهیم بودند این کار رو نکردند یک دلیلش هم این بود که در صورت خالی شدن اچ از سکنه ساختمان از بین می رفت و در کنارش وظیفه ها برای راحتی خودشون هم که شد خرج می کردند و به ساختمان می رسیدند مثل نظافت روزانه و ماهانه.. به هر حال امیدوارم به شما هم اتاق بدن که راحت باشید ...

حالا اگر قرار بر قرار گاه شد میتونید بیرون از پایگاه خونه اجاره کنید .. یا اینکه اگر قسمتت جای اسکان داره اونجا ساکن شی .. از قزار گاه بهتره ...خیلی خیلی بهتره

مرخصی هم زمان ما این گونه بود که به تعداد ماه های خدمت که 21 تا هست شما مرخصی استحقاقی داری ( .. در کنارش به ازای هر 100 کیلومتر دوری از شهرت یک روز بعد مسافت در سال داری .. در کنارش مرخصی تشویقی که سقف نداره .... حالا با خودت که چجوری از این ها استفاده کنی .. مثلا اگر مرخصیت رو بچسبونی به تعطیلات می تونی با مرخصی کمتر تعداد روز بیشتری مرخصی باشی ... یا مثلا تو شیراز هر وظیفه افسر ماهی یک بار نگهبانی پایگاه میداد به عنوان معاون افسر نگهبان مدتش 3 روز بود که از صبح روزی که شروع می شد تا صبح روز بعدش نگهبان یودی روز دوم از زمان اتمام نگهبانی برای خودت بودی و روز بعد هم استراحت بودی ... اگر بتونی نگهبانی رو اول بندازی بعد مرخصیتو و بعد تعطیلات می تونی یک هفته و نیم بری مرخصی ... البته اگر راه و چاه یاد بگیری میتونی هر دوماه 15 روز بری مرخصی ... یک تقویم داشت باش همیشه تتعطیلات رو نگاه کن ... من تو شیراز هر دو ماه 15 روز خونه یودم وقتی هم اومدم تهران یک ماه آخر رو کلا مرخصی بودم .... یکم زرنگ باشی راحت میتونی خدمت کنی البته به یگان هم بستگی داره

سیستم انتقالی هم باز نمیدونم .. زمان ما یک بخشنامه اومد که هر وظیفه ای که وارد یگان می شه تا 6 ماه حق انتقال ندارد .. نمیدونم همینطور هست یا نه .. ولی اگر پارتیت کلفت باشه بخشنامه مهم نیست ... من به شخصه به امیر پایگاه نامه نوشتم چون مدم بالا بود و مشکل داشتم مواقت شد ... فقط این نکته یادت باشه که نانه نگاری به امیر بدون اجاره مافوق میتونه عواقب بدی داشته باشه .. خدا روشکر من چون مخفبانه این کار رو کرده بودم و بعد از انجام کار های انتقالیم نامه رو کرده بودم فرماندم نتونست کاری بکند ولی فرمانده رفیقم یک هفته و نیم اذیتش کرد تا مواقت کند .... پس باید گوش به زنگ و صبور باشی ببینی کی و چگونه میشه نامه نوشت + مدارک زیاد + روغن داغش رو تا جایی که میتونی زیاد کن ....
البته راه هایی دیگه هم هست که بعضی انجام دادن که آدم خجالت میکشه بگه مقل خودت به دیوانگی بزنی و یا دم دکتر پایگاه رو ببینی .. به هرحال شیکترینش همین پارتی و نامه نگاری به امیر هست البته اگر با مواقت فرماندت باشه خیلی راختر و سریعر انجام میشود ....

نگران هم نباش فقط داخل پایگاه با لباس نظامی موبایل دست نگیر ... یک تا 3 ماه اضاف داره .. فقط با لباس شخصی کسی نمیتونه بهت گیر بده ... لبسات اتوکرده و مرتب باشه صورتت هم تمیز و موهات هم کوتاه و مرتب مطمئن باشی کسی کاری باهات نداره .. منظروم این هست که بهانه دست کسی نده ... صبر هم خیلی مهم ... تا یک مدت احتیاط داشته باش تا محیط پایگاه و افراد رو بشناسی بعدش میتونی پادشاهی کنی ....من 21 ماه خدمت کردم این ریزه کاری ها رو رعایت کردم بی هیچ مشکلی یک روز اضاف هم نخوردم ....
ولی یک نکته یادت باشه هیچ وقت پشت رفیقاتو خالی نکن .. خدمت تموم میشه با همه سختیش ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> سلام .. خواهش می کنم ... والا چی بگم انشاالله خیری بود که افتادی اصفهان ...
> تو نامه معرفیت زده اداری؟ خوب این خیلی خوب هست ... ولی باز رسیدی اصفهان برو ببین کدومم یگان بهتره برو قسمت اداریش تا پذریشت کنند اینجوری شانست بیشتر میشه ...
> در مورد محل زندگی تمامی افسران و درجه داران وظیفه تو شیراز رو در ساختمان های اچ جای دادند .. یک ساختمانی هست در بخش مسکونی پایگاه که از بالا به شکل اچ انگلیسی هست به معنای هتل .. حالا تو پایگاه های مختلف متفاوت هست .. مثلا تو مهراباد ستاره هست .... یک هم چین چیزی
> View attachment 311249
> 
> 
> به ما یک اتاق دادن ، اتاق هاش نهایتا 3*4 هست ... تو هر اتاق 3 تا 4 نفر هستند ... محتویات داخل اتاق هم با خود وظیفه هست .. معمولا ورودی های جدید وسایل داخل اتاق رو از نفرات قبلی می خرند ... ما 7 تا رفیق بودیم که همه تهرانی و از یک گروهان بودیم یک تک اتاق بود که دو برابر اتاق های دیگه بود و پر آشغال تون گرفتیم تمیز کردیم و بعد هم یخچال و تلویزیون و ... خریدیم ... همه چیز هم داشتیم از موبایل گرفته تا دی وی دی پلیر و پلی استشن حتی هر شب پارتی می گرفتیم با صدای آهنگ زیاد کسی هم کار نداشت تو اتاق غذا درست می کردیم حتی یکی دوبار کله پاچه بار گذاشتیم کلا صفا می کردیم .... هر روز ساعت 2 از سر قسمت بر می گشتیم به اتاق و برای خودمون بودیم بعد هم با لباس شخصی می رفتیم بیرون یا تو خود پایگاه می چرخیدیم ( خود پایگاه یک شهر فروشگاه داره، پارک ، رستوران ، سینما ) یا می رفتیم بیرون .... نظافت و کنترل ساختمان هم با خود وظیفه هاست ...
> اما در مورد اصفهان نمیدونم تو زمان ما شروع کرده بوند وظیفه ها رو می بردند قرار گاه اسکان می دادند که یعنی نه موبایل نه کامپیوتر نه اینترنت همش باید با لباس نظام باشی مثل آموزشی مثل سرباز صفر تو چند شهر هم مثل بندر و تبریز این کار رو کردند که خوشبختانه فرماندهای شیراز فهیم بودند این کار رو نکردند یک دلیلش هم این بود که در صورت خالی شدن اچ از سکنه ساختمان از بین می رفت و در کنارش وظیفه ها برای راحتی خودشون هم که شد خرج می کردند و به ساختمان می رسیدند مثل نظافت روزانه و ماهانه.. به هر حال امیدوارم به شما هم اتاق بدن که راحت باشید ...
> 
> حالا اگر قرار بر قرار گاه شد میتونید بیرون از پایگاه خونه اجاره کنید .. یا اینکه اگر قسمتت جای اسکان داره اونجا ساکن شی .. از قزار گاه بهتره ...خیلی خیلی بهتره
> 
> مرخصی هم زمان ما این گونه بود که به تعداد ماه های خدمت که 21 تا هست شما مرخصی استحقاقی داری ( .. در کنارش به ازای هر 100 کیلومتر دوری از شهرت یک روز بعد مسافت در سال داری .. در کنارش مرخصی تشویقی که سقف نداره .... حالا با خودت که چجوری از این ها استفاده کنی .. مثلا اگر مرخصیت رو بچسبونی به تعطیلات می تونی با مرخصی کمتر تعداد روز بیشتری مرخصی باشی ... یا مثلا تو شیراز هر وظیفه افسر ماهی یک بار نگهبانی پایگاه میداد به عنوان معاون افسر نگهبان مدتش 3 روز بود که از صبح روزی که شروع می شد تا صبح روز بعدش نگهبان یودی روز دوم از زمان اتمام نگهبانی برای خودت بودی و روز بعد هم استراحت بودی ... اگر بتونی نگهبانی رو اول بندازی بعد مرخصیتو و بعد تعطیلات می تونی یک هفته و نیم بری مرخصی ... البته اگر راه و چاه یاد بگیری میتونی هر دوماه 15 روز بری مرخصی ... یک تقویم داشت باش همیشه تتعطیلات رو نگاه کن ... من تو شیراز هر دو ماه 15 روز خونه یودم وقتی هم اومدم تهران یک ماه آخر رو کلا مرخصی بودم .... یکم زرنگ باشی راحت میتونی خدمت کنی البته به یگان هم بستگی داره
> 
> سیستم انتقالی هم باز نمیدونم .. زمان ما یک بخشنامه اومد که هر وظیفه ای که وارد یگان می شه تا 6 ماه حق انتقال ندارد .. نمیدونم همینطور هست یا نه .. ولی اگر پارتیت کلفت باشه بخشنامه مهم نیست ... من به شخصه به امیر پایگاه نامه نوشتم چون مدم بالا بود و مشکل داشتم مواقت شد ... فقط این نکته یادت باشه که نانه نگاری به امیر بدون اجاره مافوق میتونه عواقب بدی داشته باشه .. خدا روشکر من چون مخفبانه این کار رو کرده بودم و بعد از انجام کار های انتقالیم نامه رو کرده بودم فرماندم نتونست کاری بکند ولی فرمانده رفیقم یک هفته و نیم اذیتش کرد تا مواقت کند .... پس باید گوش به زنگ و صبور باشی ببینی کی و چگونه میشه نامه نوشت + مدارک زیاد + روغن داغش رو تا جایی که میتونی زیاد کن ....
> البته راه هایی دیگه هم هست که بعضی انجام دادن که آدم خجالت میکشه بگه مقل خودت به دیوانگی بزنی و یا دم دکتر پایگاه رو ببینی .. به هرحال شیکترینش همین پارتی و نامه نگاری به امیر هست البته اگر با مواقت فرماندت باشه خیلی راختر و سریعر انجام میشود ....
> 
> نگران هم نباش فقط داخل پایگاه با لباس نظامی موبایل دست نگیر ... یک تا 3 ماه اضاف داره .. فقط با لباس شخصی کسی نمیتونه بهت گیر بده ... لبسات اتوکرده و مرتب باشه صورتت هم تمیز و موهات هم کوتاه و مرتب مطمئن باشی کسی کاری باهات نداره .. منظروم این هست که بهانه دست کسی نده ... صبر هم خیلی مهم ... تا یک مدت احتیاط داشته باش تا محیط پایگاه و افراد رو بشناسی بعدش میتونی پادشاهی کنی ....من 21 ماه خدمت کردم این ریزه کاری ها رو رعایت کردم بی هیچ مشکلی یک روز اضاف هم نخوردم ....
> ولی یک نکته یادت باشه هیچ وقت پشت رفیقاتو خالی نکن .. خدمت تموم میشه با همه سختیش ....



داداش ممنون ،

آره ، زده اداری .
با این تفاسیر انتقالی توی یکی دو ماه اول مالیده فکر کنم

یه مقدار بیشتر در مورد انتقالی توضیح میدی ؟

این آشنایی که من دارم گفته من فقط اسمم رو توی لیست انتقالی های دبیرخونه ثبت کنم تا بتونه کمکم کنه .

برای انتقالی حتما باید فرمانده موافقت کنه ؟ یا اگر ثبت بشه آشنا میتونه کاری کنه ؟

در خصوص موبایل ،

من قصد استفاده از موبایل تو پادگان رو ندارم ، فقط بعد از ساعات اداری خدمت . مثلا تو آسایشگاه یا اتاق و ...

شرمنده که سوالام زیاده ، تجربه ی شما که تو نیرو هوایی خدمت کردی رو هر کسی نداره .


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> داداش ممنون ،
> 
> آره ، زده اداری .
> با این تفاسیر انتقالی توی یکی دو ماه اول مالیده فکر کنم
> 
> یه مقدار بیشتر در مورد انتقالی توضیح میدی ؟
> 
> این آشنایی که من دارم گفته من فقط اسمم رو توی لیست انتقالی های دبیرخونه ثبت کنم تا بتونه کمکم کنه .
> 
> برای انتقالی حتما باید فرمانده موافقت کنه ؟ یا اگر ثبت بشه آشنا میتونه کاری کنه ؟
> 
> در خصوص موبایل ،
> 
> من قصد استفاده از موبایل تو پادگان رو ندارم ، فقط بعد از ساعات اداری خدمت . مثلا تو آسایشگاه یا اتاق و ...
> 
> شرمنده که سوالام زیاده ، تجربه ی شما که تو نیرو هوایی خدمت کردی رو هر کسی نداره .





> سلام.
> تا جایی که یادم میاد برای انتقالی پرونده شما باید برسه به پایگاه شما در اصفهان تا کار های اداری انجام بشود ...که یک ماهی طول می کشه خود پروسه انتقال و تصویه گرفتن که دو هفته ای طول می کشه ولی هر چه زودتر اقدام بشود زودتر نتیجه می گیری ... زمان امضاء جمع کردن برای برگ تصویه هم بستگی به خودت دارد 1 روز هم میتونی بگیری من 10 روز طول دادم در واقع 10 روز خدمت رو پیچوندم .... یک بخشنامه هم بود که توضیح دادم در مورد ممنوعیت انتقال قبل از 6 ماه حضور در یگان ..نمیدونم هنوز هست یا نه ..
> حقیقتا من چون بدون پارتی اومدم تهران زیاد از دبیرخونه و ایتها مطلع نیستم من به امیر پایگاه از طرف خودم نامه نوشتم یعنی یک متنی رو آماده می کنی خودت رو معرفی می کنی و در خواستت رو مطرح می کنی البته تایپ شده و تر و تمیز به آجودان امیر تحویل می دهی بعد از چند روز جوابش رو یا از آجودان امیر یا قسمت اداری می گیری که موافقت شده است یا .... بتونی از آجوادان بگیری خیلی بهتره تا نامه در صورت عدم مواقفت به اداری نره و قسمتت نفهمه این هم بستگی به روابط عمومیت دارد ... نکته ای که دفعه قبل هم گفتم باز هم می گم در ارتش سلسله مراتب مهم است یعنی قاعدتا شما به عنوان یک وظیفه نمی توانی با امیر مستقیما نامه نگاری کنی و این امر باید از از طریق قسمتت و فرمانده مستقیمت انجام بشه هر چند که وظیفه ها این کار رو می کنند حالا این بستگی به فرمانده ات دارد که چه واکنشی نشون بده من یادم هست برای رفقام اضاف زدند و اذیتشون کردند مال بنده خوشبختانه صداش تا زمان انجام کارای انتقالیم در تهران مخفی مونده بود ... حالا اگر فکر می کنی که فرمانده مستقیمت با انتقالیت موافقه اگر از کانال اون اقدام کنی و امضا فرمانده ات زیر نامه ات باشه به احتمال زیاد خیلی سریع باهاش موافقت می شود دیگه مشکل سلسله مراتب هم نداری این هم بستگی به مشتی بودن فرمانده ات دارد البته اگر زرنگ باشی تو قسمت اداری راه رو رسم دور زدن سیستم رو یاد می گیری ..
> راه دیگه اقدام از تهران هست که بستگی به پارتیت دارد اگر از نیروی انسانی نهاجا در پیروزی نامه زده بشه به پایگاه اصفهان ، از انجا که تهران حکم ستادی دارد پایگاه اصفهان چاره ای جز موافقت نداره ... یک بار سرگرد اداری ما در مقابل نامه ستاد مقاومت کرد از تهران براش توبیخ زدند .. پس اگر پارتیت برش داشته باشه نامه (پیام) بزنه به اداری پایگاه اصفهان مطمئنا منتقل خواهی شد ...
> برای انتقالی فرمانده مستقیمت باید نامه تصفویه و انتقالت رو امضاء کند در نتیجه مواقفت فرمانده ات مهم است اما از انجا که نامه های انتقالی از تهران اول تو کارتابل امیر می رود و سپس از اداری به قسمت شما در صورت موافقت امیر فرمانده مستقیم هم چاره ای نداره اما میتونه بازی در بیاره و به بهانه کمبود نیرو امروز فردا کند تا نیروی جایگزین بگیرد... اما باز بستگی به قدرت پارتی دارد ...مثل نمونه بالا...
> در مورد موبایل ، من نمیدونم شما الان در کجای پایگاه اقامت داری منظورت از پادگان چیه؟ ولی هر پایگاهی دو قسمت نظامی و مسکونی دارد ما قسمت مسکونی بودیم که خانه های سازمانی در آن هستند .. در قسمت مسکونی و با لباس غیر نظامی شما می توانی موبایل حمل کنی بری بیرون پایگاه بیایی هرچند که ما تو قرارگاه هم موبایل می بردیم ولی اگر میتونی نبری که چه بهتر .... به خطرش نمی ارزد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Belgium-Ireland kickboxing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

بمب ها بسیار قوی بوده


----------



## KhuderMosavi

Are IMF working for you?


----------



## AmirPatriot

KhuderMosavi said:


> Are IMF working for you?


Nope. Still broken.


----------



## rmi5

SOHEIL said:


> بمب ها بسیار قوی بوده


خدا را شکر که اتفاقی نیفتاد
انگار فلان فلان شده ها چند تا شهر را می خواستند بزنند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@2800 hanouz ban hasti aziz? yek peyghami bede vaghti az ban dar oumadi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

rmi5 said:


> خدا را شکر که اتفاقی نیفتاد
> انگار فلان فلان شده ها چند تا شهر را می خواستند بزنند



خدا که جدا رحم کرده ... چون قضیه با گزارش یه شهروند معمولی به 113 لو رفته

من حساب کردم اگر تو مترو منفجر کنن 10 نفر بر اثر انفجار میمیرن... 100 نفر زیر پا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

SOHEIL said:


> خدا که جدا رحم کرده ... چون قضیه با گزارش یه شهروند معمولی به 113 لو رفته
> 
> من حساب کردم اگر تو مترو منفجر کنن 10 نفر بر اثر انفجار میمیرن... 100 نفر زیر پا


حیف شد، میشد حسابی این نهال انقلاب رو آبیاری کرد!


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> حیف شد، میشد حسابی این نهال انقلاب رو آبیاری کرد!


بی خیال شو، اگه بونسای هم بود بعد از 36 سال دیگه شده بود یک درخت تنومند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> خدا را شکر که اتفاقی نیفتاد
> انگار فلان فلان شده ها چند تا شهر را می خواستند بزنند


Salam rmi jan kheyli mokhlesam. emrooz fahmidam unban shodm. agha delam barat ye zare shode... man passworde ide kikam ro yadam rafte. bebakhshid ta alan javab nadadam tarsidam ye profile dg besazam va vasam moshkel pish biyad. har moghe online shodi reply kon vasat emailam ro post konam. Erdatmand   

@haman10 ham dg pdf nemiad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

https://defence.pk/threads/meet-the-iranian-woman-who-motorcycles-around-the-world.436164/


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> Belgium-Ireland kickboxing!




هیجی حسین کعبی و فیگو نمی شه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

the last selfie....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

mohsen said:


> حیف شد، میشد حسابی این نهال انقلاب رو آبیاری کرد!


----------



## Aramagedon

امنیت واقعا خوب چیزیه, الان من چند روزه جرات نمیکنم سوار مترو بشم. کلی از کارام لنگ مونده
@rmi5 

من دوست دارم ایملمو بذارم ولی میترسم بذارم سوئ استفاده بهش ازش. هو موقع آنلاین بودی ندا بده بهت بدم و سریع پاک کنم..

راستی شب قدر دعات کردم همیشه موفق و تندرست باشی خخخخخخخ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> امنیت واقعا خوب چیزیه, الان من چند روزه جرات نمیکنم سوار مترو بشم. کلی از کارام لنگ مونده


جانم چرا ترس حداکثر شهید میشی و از درب اختصاصی وارد بهشت میشوی.


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> جانم چرا ترس حداکثر شهید میشی و از درب اختصاصی وارد بهشت میشوی.


یه روز یه دیوار کهنه ای در حال فرو ریزی بود. حضرت علی ( ع) از نزدیک اون دیوار رفت و جای دیگه ای که امن تر بود نشست. ازش پرسیدن یا علی داری از قضای الهی فرار میکنی؟ حضرت فرمود دارم از قضای الهی به قدر الهی پناه میبرم.

شهادت یعنی اینکه برو از حرم دفاع کن و بمیر.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> یه روز یه دیوار کهنه ای در حال فرو ریزی بود. حضرت علی ( ع) از نزدیک اون دیوار رفت و جای دیگه ای که امن تر بود نشست. ازش پرسیدن یا علی داری از قضای الهی فرار میکنی؟ حضرت فرمود دارم از قضای الهی به قدر الهی پناه میبرم.
> 
> شهادت یعنی اینکه برو از حرم دفاع کن و بمیر.


شهادت فقط دفاع از حرم نیست مگر نه کسی که به نیت کسب روزی حلال برای زن و بچه از خانه خارج بشه و در این را ه بمیره صواب شهید را داره ؟


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> شهادت فقط دفاع از حرم نیست مگر نه کسی که به نیت کسب روزی حلال برای زن و بچه از خانه خارج بشه و در این را ه بمیره صواب شهید را داره ؟


اونم درسته


----------



## raptor22

2800 said:


> امنیت واقعا خوب چیزیه, الان من چند روزه جرات نمیکنم سوار مترو بشم. کلی از کارام لنگ مونده
> @rmi5
> 
> من دوست دارم ایملمو بذارم ولی میترسم بذارم سوئ استفاده بهش ازش. هو موقع آنلاین بودی ندا بده بهت بدم و سریع پاک کنم..
> 
> راستی شب قدر دعات کردم همیشه موفق و تندرست باشی خخخخخخخ



آخه اینجوری از خیابونم نباید رد شی ممکنه ماشین زیرت کنه یا خدای نکرده شهاب سنگ بخوره تو سرت ..


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> بی خیال شو، اگه بونسای هم بود بعد از 36 سال دیگه شده بود یک درخت تنومند.


نهال در بعد بین المللی هست، وگرنه سایه شاخه هاش بر سر کل خاورمیانه هست عزیزم



2800 said:


> امنیت واقعا خوب چیزیه, الان من چند روزه جرات نمیکنم سوار مترو بشم. کلی از کارام لنگ مونده


به خشکی شانس! خونت طبق برآورد من پراز مواد مقوی واسه این نهالمونه


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> آخه اینجوری از خیابونم نباید رد شی ممکنه ماشین زیرت کنه یا خدای نکرده شهاب سنگ بخوره تو سرت ..


داستان شهاب سنگ با اینکه احتمال بمب گذاری تو مترو هست فرق میکنه


mohsen said:


> نهال در بعد بین المللی هست، وگرنه سایه شاخه هاش بر سر کل خاورمیانه هست عزیزم
> 
> 
> به خشکی شانس! خونت طبق برآورد من پراز مواد مقوی واسه این نهالمونه


من هنوز دل دارم نمیخام لت و پار بشم د:ی


----------



## Aramagedon

رفسنجانی و روحانی دو مرد بزرگ تاریخ ایران:
من فقط نمیدونم کدومشون از اون یکی کثیف تره
این بوزینه ها لابد این کارو کردن دست دوستی به سوی وهابی های نجس خون آشام دراز کنن.

* حذف حدیث پیامبر ،خلیج 
فارس و نماد انرژی هسته ای از اسکناس های ایران + تصاویر*

رزاقی تصریح کرد: امروز این اقدام در شرایطی صورت گرفته که مضمون حدیث پیامبر می توانست پاسخی به کشورهایی باشد که ما را مسلمان نمی دانند. نقل قول چنین احادیث و روایت هایی تاثیر بسیار بیشتری نسبت به شعر فردوسی دارد. خداکند ک

به گزارش گروه اجتماعی “ره به ری” :ابراهیم رزاقی کارشناس مسائل اقتصادی کشورمان در گفتگو با شبکه اطلاع رسانی راه دانا درخصوص طرح جدید اسکناس های ۵ هزار تومانی می گوید: باعث تاسف است که دولت تا این حد نگاه سیاسی به مسائل دارد که رنگ بنفش را که در جریان انتخابات ریاست جمهوری در اسکناس های جدید ۵ هزار تومانی مورد استفاده قرار می دهد.



این کارشناس مسائل اقتصادی کشورمان در ادامه خاطر نشان کرد: از ابتدا بهتر بود تصاویری از ایثار و شهادت و استقامت ملت ایران در برابر تجاوزهای دشمنان در اسکناس ها چاپ می شد، چراکه همین حالا هم در شرایط تحریم ها این گونه تصاویر می توانست نمادی از ایستادگی و استقامت اقتصادی مردم ایران قلمداد شود. از طرفی دیگر اگر بنا بر تغییر بود دولت می توانست تصاویری از اقتصاد مقاومتی یا شعارهایی در خصوص کم مصرف کردن و بهینه مصرف کردن را مورد استفاده قرار دهد.



وی همچنین در خصوص حذف حدیث پیامبر از این اسکناس ها گفت: حدیث پیامبر اکرم(ص) یکی از غنی ترین مطالبی بود که در اسکناس های ایران به کار رفته بود. حذف حدیث پیامبر، خلیج فارس و نماد انرژی هسته ای و استفاده از نماد دانشگاه و شعر فردوسی رنگ و بوی ملی گرایی دارد.



رزاقی تصریح کرد: امروز این اقدام در شرایطی صورت گرفته که مضمون حدیث پیامبر می توانست پاسخی به کشورهایی باشد که ما را مسلمان نمی دانند. نقل قول چنین احادیث و روایت هایی تاثیر بسیار بیشتری نسبت به شعر فردوسی دارد. خداکند که کسی در کشورهای اطراف این موضوع را مورد توجه قرار ندهد.



وی در ادامه عنوان کرد: حذف این تصاویر نشان می دهد که وجود آنها برای دولت اهمیتی ندارد. اگر از قبل این تصاویر وجود نداشت اشکالی نداشت اما حالا که ایجاد شده و اسکناس ها در دست مردم است، حذف آنها کار درستی نیست.









رزاقی همچنین خاطر نشان کرد: دولت توضیح دهد حذف تصویر خلیج فارس و نماد انرژی هسته ای به چه معناست. آیا سیاست های ما در مسئله هسته ای یا در خصوص خلیج فارس تغییر کرده که امروز تصاویر آن را از روی اسکناس ها حذف کرده ایم.



این کارشناس مسائل اقتصادی کشورمان یادآور شد: هر کس این اقدام را انجام داده یا نمی داند یا نمی خواهد که بداند چه تصاویر ارزشمندی را حذف کرده است. امیدواریم این اقدام از روی نادانی انجام شده باشد و مسائل پشت پرده در میان نباشد.



رزاقی در بخش پایانی اظهارات خود در خصوص صرف هزینه برای چاپ اسکناس های جدید نیز گفت: در این برهه که ما باید اقتصاد مقاومتی را سرلوحه کار قرار دهیم چه لزومی داشت که تصاویر اسکناس های ۵ هزار تومانی را تغییر دهیم. به نظر می رسد دولت حاضر شده این هزینه را پرداخت کند تا عمدا تصاویر قبلی و شعارها را حذف کند. یعنی حذف آنها به قدری اهمیت داشته که برایش هزینه کنند.


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> رفسنجانی و روحانی دو مرد بزرگ تاریخ ایران:
> من فقط نمیدونم کدومشون از اون یکی کثیف تره
> این بوزینه ها لابد این کارو کردن دست دوستی به سوی وهابی های نجس خون آشام دراز کنن.
> 
> * حذف حدیث پیامبر ،خلیج
> فارس و نماد انرژی هسته ای از اسکناس های ایران + تصاویر*
> 
> رزاقی تصریح کرد: امروز این اقدام در شرایطی صورت گرفته که مضمون حدیث پیامبر می توانست پاسخی به کشورهایی باشد که ما را مسلمان نمی دانند. نقل قول چنین احادیث و روایت هایی تاثیر بسیار بیشتری نسبت به شعر فردوسی دارد. خداکند ک
> 
> به گزارش گروه اجتماعی “ره به ری” :ابراهیم رزاقی کارشناس مسائل اقتصادی کشورمان در گفتگو با شبکه اطلاع رسانی راه دانا درخصوص طرح جدید اسکناس های ۵ هزار تومانی می گوید: باعث تاسف است که دولت تا این حد نگاه سیاسی به مسائل دارد که رنگ بنفش را که در جریان انتخابات ریاست جمهوری در اسکناس های جدید ۵ هزار تومانی مورد استفاده قرار می دهد.
> 
> 
> 
> این کارشناس مسائل اقتصادی کشورمان در ادامه خاطر نشان کرد: از ابتدا بهتر بود تصاویری از ایثار و شهادت و استقامت ملت ایران در برابر تجاوزهای دشمنان در اسکناس ها چاپ می شد، چراکه همین حالا هم در شرایط تحریم ها این گونه تصاویر می توانست نمادی از ایستادگی و استقامت اقتصادی مردم ایران قلمداد شود. از طرفی دیگر اگر بنا بر تغییر بود دولت می توانست تصاویری از اقتصاد مقاومتی یا شعارهایی در خصوص کم مصرف کردن و بهینه مصرف کردن را مورد استفاده قرار دهد.
> 
> 
> 
> وی همچنین در خصوص حذف حدیث پیامبر از این اسکناس ها گفت: حدیث پیامبر اکرم(ص) یکی از غنی ترین مطالبی بود که در اسکناس های ایران به کار رفته بود. حذف حدیث پیامبر، خلیج فارس و نماد انرژی هسته ای و استفاده از نماد دانشگاه و شعر فردوسی رنگ و بوی ملی گرایی دارد.
> 
> 
> 
> رزاقی تصریح کرد: امروز این اقدام در شرایطی صورت گرفته که مضمون حدیث پیامبر می توانست پاسخی به کشورهایی باشد که ما را مسلمان نمی دانند. نقل قول چنین احادیث و روایت هایی تاثیر بسیار بیشتری نسبت به شعر فردوسی دارد. خداکند که کسی در کشورهای اطراف این موضوع را مورد توجه قرار ندهد.
> 
> 
> 
> وی در ادامه عنوان کرد: حذف این تصاویر نشان می دهد که وجود آنها برای دولت اهمیتی ندارد. اگر از قبل این تصاویر وجود نداشت اشکالی نداشت اما حالا که ایجاد شده و اسکناس ها در دست مردم است، حذف آنها کار درستی نیست.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رزاقی همچنین خاطر نشان کرد: دولت توضیح دهد حذف تصویر خلیج فارس و نماد انرژی هسته ای به چه معناست. آیا سیاست های ما در مسئله هسته ای یا در خصوص خلیج فارس تغییر کرده که امروز تصاویر آن را از روی اسکناس ها حذف کرده ایم.
> 
> 
> 
> این کارشناس مسائل اقتصادی کشورمان یادآور شد: هر کس این اقدام را انجام داده یا نمی داند یا نمی خواهد که بداند چه تصاویر ارزشمندی را حذف کرده است. امیدواریم این اقدام از روی نادانی انجام شده باشد و مسائل پشت پرده در میان نباشد.
> 
> 
> 
> رزاقی در بخش پایانی اظهارات خود در خصوص صرف هزینه برای چاپ اسکناس های جدید نیز گفت: در این برهه که ما باید اقتصاد مقاومتی را سرلوحه کار قرار دهیم چه لزومی داشت که تصاویر اسکناس های ۵ هزار تومانی را تغییر دهیم. به نظر می رسد دولت حاضر شده این هزینه را پرداخت کند تا عمدا تصاویر قبلی و شعارها را حذف کند. یعنی حذف آنها به قدری اهمیت داشته که برایش هزینه کنند.


Well they put a DNA there that as a doctor I totally and completely approve.
also the Saturn have become more prominent .so it seems the space program become more serious.
also there is some molecule there that look like sort of polymers.
also that tree is something we must care a lot more about.

by the way why post this now ? I think its 1 years old news


----------



## raptor22

JEskandari said:


> Well they put a DNA there that as a doctor I totally and completely approve.
> also the Saturn have become more prominent .so it seems the space program become more serious.
> also there is some molecule there that look like sort of polymers.
> also that tree is something we must care a lot more about.
> 
> by the way why post this now ? I think its 1 years old news



Why did they put Saturn there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

My email: *comodore1100@yahoo.com*





raptor22 said:


> Why did they put Saturn there?


خیلی معذرت میخام ولی کثیف تر از رفسنجانی و روحانی وجود ندارن. اگر ملت ایران میدونستن اینا چه عقب نشینی هایی در زمینه ی هسته ای و موشکی کردن..... من چیزهایی از اینا میدونم که ازشون متنفرم.


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> Why did they put Saturn there?


They put signs to represent chemistry , Medicine , Mathematics and Physics there .
guess Saturn is supposed to represent Astronomy and in extension to that Physics.

by the way they published that money for Tehran University 80th years Anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

JEskandari said:


> They put signs to represent chemistry , Medicine , Mathematics and Physics there .
> guess Saturn is supposed to represent Astronomy and in extension to that Physics.
> 
> by the way they published that money for Tehran University 80th years Anniversary



I think they remove the hadith due to ethnic disputes it might cause ... besides as far as 500 rials papers with Tehran university entrance gate picture on them have lost their values ( once upon time and as my dusty memories recall I could buy a ball with it , oh boy those were days ...) they wanted to have it back again and 80th years anniversary made it happen ... and I think they opted Saturn because it is the only planet that you can distinguish easily on a paper and not mistake it with a stain otherwise there are plenty of space objects fit in for such a purpose ....


----------



## Aramagedon

@SALMAN AL-FARSI

La yojibo ala alatrak atfal alkalb. daohom yonbehun. hom kana mogholiyun men maghadehem baada soghuto al emberaturiat arromiah. 

*Turkification* (Turkish: _Türkleştirme_) is the assimilation of individuals, entities, or cultures into the various historical Turkic states and cultures, such as the Ottoman Empire. As the Turkic states developed and grew, there were many instances of this assimilation, voluntary and involuntary, including the Anatolian, Balkan, Caucasianand Middle Eastern peoples from differentethnic origins, such as the Albanians,Arabs, Armenians, Assyrians, Circassians,Greeks, Jews, Romani, South Slavic peoples and East Slavic Ukrainians, Iranic peoples such as Kurds, as well as Lazsfrom all the regions of the Ottoman Empire and Iran. An early form of Turkification occurred in the time of the Seljuk Empireamong the indigenous peoples of Anatolia, involving religious conversion, cultural andlinguistic assimilation, and interethnic relationships, reflected in the indigenous Anatolian background of most modern Turkish people.

*Etymology*

The term is used in the Greek language since the 1300s or late-Byzantine era as "εκτουρκισμός", or "τούρκεμα". It literally means "becoming Muslim or Turk". For example: "Είχε _τουρκέψει_ κάτω από βία, τον καιρό της άτυχης εκείνης επανάστασης του 1770, _τούρκεμα_κανονικό με "σουνέτι" (περιτομή) από Τούρκο παπά (Χότζα)", i.e. "He had been turkified by force, at the time of the unfortunate revolution of 1770. A real turkification, with circumcision by a Turkish priest (Hoja)".[1] Apart from persons, it may refer also to cities that were conquered by Turks or churches that were converted to mosques. It is more frequently used in the form of the verb "τουρκεύω" (_turkify_, _become Muslim or Turk_)[2][3][4]

In Serbian and other South Slavic languages the verb is _turčiti_ (imperfective) or _poturčiti_ (perfective),[5] however this verb does not imply adopting the Turkish language. Rather, it usually signifies the conversion of Slavic people to Islam during Ottoman rule of the Balkans.

Andrew Mango describes the diversity of phenotypes amongst the Turkish people as follows:[6]

The Turkish nation took shape in the centuries of Seljuk and Ottoman power. The nomadic Turkish conquerors did not displace the original local inhabitants: Hellenized Anatolians (or simply Greeks), Armenians, people of Caucasian origins, Kurds, Assyrians and – in the Balkans – Slavs, Albanians and others. They intermarried with them, while many local people converted to Islam and 'turned Turk'. They were joined by Muslims from the lands north of the Black Sea and the Caucasus, by Persian craftsmen and Arab scholars, and by European adventurers and converts, known in the West as renegades. As a result, the Turks today exhibit a wide variety of ethnic types. Some have delicate Far Eastern, others heavy local Anatolian features, some, who are descended from Slavs, Albanians or Circassians, have light complexions, others are dark-skinned, many look Mediterranean, others Central Asian, many appear Persian. A numerically small, but commercially and intellectually important, group is descended from converts from Judaism. One can hear Turks describe some of their fellow countrymen as 'hatchet-nosed Lazes' (a people on the Black Sea coast), 'dark Arabs' (a term which includes descendants of black slaves), or even 'fellahs'. But they are all Turks.

"Devshirme" (book illustration fromTopkapı Palace Museum.)
Anatolia was home to many different peoples in ancient times who were either natives or settlers and invaders. These different people included the Hittites,Persians, Luwians, Hurrians, Armenians,Greeks, Cimmerians, Galatians, Colchians,Iberians, Carians, Lydians, Lycians,Phrygians, Arameans, Assyrians,Corduenes, Cappadocians, Cilicians, Kurdsand scores of others. The presence of many Greeks, and the process ofHellenization, gradually caused many of these peoples to abandon their own languages in favor of Greek, especially in cities and along the western and southern coasts, a process reinforced byRomanization. Nevertheless, in the north and east, especially in rural areas, many of the native languages continued to survive, including both many extinct and a few extant languages such as Armenian andAssyrian Aramaic.[7] Byzantine authorities routinely conducted large-scale population transfers in an effort to impose religious uniformity and the Greek language. After the subordination of the First Bulgarian Empire in 1018, for instance, much of its army was resettled in Eastern Anatolia. The Byzantines were particularly keen to assimilate the large Armenian population. To that end, in the eleventh century, the Armenian nobility were removed from their lands and resettled throughout western Anatolia. An unintended consequence of this resettlement was the loss of local military leadership along the eastern frontier, opening the path for the inroads of Turkish invaders.[8] Beginning in the eleventh century, war with Turks led to the deaths of many in the native population, while others were enslaved and removed.[9]As areas became depopulated, Turkic nomads moved in with their herds.[10]

Once an area had been conquered, and hostilities had ceased, agricultural villagers may have felt little inconvenience with the arrival of these pastoralists, since they occupied different ecological zones within the same territory.[11] Turkic pastoralists remained only a small minority, however, and the gradual Turkification of Anatolia was due less to in-migration than to the conversion of many Christians to Islam, and their adoption of the Turkish language. The reasons for this conversion were first, the weak hold Greek culture had on much of the population, and second, the desire by the conquered population to "retain its property or else to avoid being at a disadvantage in other ways."[12] One mark of the progress of Turkification was that by the 1330s, place names in Anatolia had changed from Greek to Turkish.[13]

*Devşirme[edit]*
Main article: Devşirme
*Devşirme*[a] (literally "collecting" inTurkish), also known as the _blood tax_, was chiefly the annual practice by which theOttoman Empire sent military to press second or third sons of their Christian subjects (Rum millet) in the villages of the Balkans into military training as janissaries.[14] They were then converted toIslam[15] with the primary objective of selecting and training the ablest children for the military or civil service of the Empire, notably into the Janissaries.[16]Started by Murad I as a means to counteract the growing power of the Turkish nobility, the practice itself violated Islamic law.[17] Yet by 1648, the practice was slowly drawing to an end. An attempt to re-institute it in 1703 was resisted by its Ottoman members who coveted its military and civilian posts. Finally in the early part of Ahmet III's reign, the practice of devşirme was abolished.

*Late Ottoman era[edit]*



Djemal Pasha, Nusret Bey, andCerkez Hasan inspecting Armenianorphans of the Armenian Genocide. The Turkish orphanages held Armenian orphans in order to Turkify them.[18]
During the 19th century and early 20th century, the Ottoman Empire was composed of ethnically diverse populations such as Turks,Persians, Arabs, Albanians, Greeks,Bulgarians, Serbs, Muslim Bulgarians (Pomaks), Armenians, Kurds, Zazas,Circassians, Assyrians, Jews, and Laz people.

With the rise of Turkish nationalism, an ideal among some Turkish nationalists was to form a modern homogenized nation state.[19] One of its main supporters was sociologist and political activist Ziya Gokalp who believed that a modern state must become homogeneous in terms of culture, religion, and national identity.[20]This conception of national identity was augmented by his belief in the primacy of Turkishness, as a unifying virtue. As part of this belief, it was necessary to purge from the territories of the state those national groups who could threaten the integrity of a modern Turkish nation state.[21][22] As a result of this policy, the Young Turkgovernment launched a series of initiatives which marginalized, isolated, incarcerated, altered borders, deported, forcefully assimilated, exchanged populations, massacred and conducted genocide against its non-Turkish minority populations.[23] These policies resulted in the Armenian Genocide, Greek Genocideand Assyrian Genocide. The Anatolian Greeks numbered around 1.5 million people, most of them had fled to Greece after the Greco-Turkish War (1919–1922).[24] The remaining Greeks were relocated with the population exchange between Greece and Turkey.

This has been considered as ultimately completing a “Turkified” state.[25]

The lingual Turkification of Greek-speakers in the 19th century Anatolia is well documented. Speros Vryonis, providing some relevant accounts, believes that theKaramanlides are the result of partial turcification that occurred earlier, during the Ottoman period.[26] An important fact that has to be considered is that large numbers of Ottoman Armenians were forcibly turkified and Islamized. The editor of Agos newspaper has estimated that there are more than 4-5 million Islamized Armenians who consider themselves Turks "More than half of 4–5 million Islamized Armenians confess that their ancestors have been Armenian".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkification

*Y-DNA haplogroup distributions in Turkish people*
According to Cinnioglu et al., (2004)[151] there are many Y-DNA haplogroups present in Turkey. The majority haplogroups are shared with their "West Asian" and "Caucasian' neighbours. By contrast, "Central Asian" haplogroups are rarer, N and Q)- 5.7% (but it rises to 36% if K, R1a, R1b and L- which infrequently occur in Central Asia, but are notable in many other Western Turkic groups), India H, R2 – 1.5% and Africa A, E3*, E3a – 1%.

Some of the percentages identified were:[136]


J2=24% – J2 (M172)[136] Typical of the west Mediterranean, the northern Middle East and southern Central Asia
R1b=14.7%[136] Widespread in western Eurasia, with distinct 'west Asian' and 'west European' lineages.
G=10.9%[136] – Typical of people from theCaucasus and to a lesser extent the Middle East, southern parts of Central Asia, and Europe.
E3b-M35=10.7%[136] (E3b1-M78 and E3b3-M123 accounting for all E representatives in the sample, besides a single E3b2-M81 chromosome). E-M78 occurs commonly, and is found in northern and eastern Africa, western Asia[152] and the Balkans. Haplogroup E-M123 is found in both Africa and Eurasia.
J1=9%[136] – Typical amongst people from the Arabian Peninsula and Dagestan(ranging from 3% from Turks aroundKonya to 12% in Kurds).
R1a=6.9%[136] – Common in various Central Asian, North Indian, and Eastern European populations.
I=5.3%[136] – Common in Scandinavia, Sardinia, among Kurds and Eastern Europe.
K=4.5%[136] – Typical of Asian populations and Caucasian populations.
L=4.2%[136] – Typical of Indian Subcontinent and Khorasan populations. Found sporadically in the Middle East and the Caucasus.
N=3.8%[136] – Typical of Uralic, Siberian and Altaic populations.
T=2.5%[136] – Typical of Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, Northeast African and South Asian populations
Q=1.9%[136] – Typical of Northern Altaic populations.
C=1.3%[136] – Typical of Mongolic and Siberian populations
R2=0.96% [136] Typical of South Asian population
Others markers than occurs in less than 1% are H, A, E3a, O, R1*.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranian Singer 'Habib' passed away 2 weeks ago in age 63.

*Memorial ceremony for Iranian singer ‘Habib’ held in Tehran:*

http://realiran.org/photos-memorial-ceremony-for-iranian-singer-habib-held-in-tehran/


I loved that man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> امنیت واقعا خوب چیزیه, الان من چند روزه جرات نمیکنم سوار مترو بشم. کلی از کارام لنگ مونده
> @rmi5
> 
> من دوست دارم ایملمو بذارم ولی میترسم بذارم سوئ استفاده بهش ازش. هو موقع آنلاین بودی ندا بده بهت بدم و سریع پاک کنم..
> 
> راستی شب قدر دعات کردم همیشه موفق و تندرست باشی خخخخخخخ



emailet ra inja nazaar. har vaght haal dashti, yek account e kik baaz kon, va har vaght joftemoun online boudim, sari' account ra benevis va paak kon 
Kheyli mamnoun 
aziz hame chiz rouberaahe? che tori?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> emailet ra inja nazaar. har vaght haal dashti, yek account e kik baaz kon, va har vaght joftemoun online boudim, sari' account ra benevis va paak kon
> Kheyli mamnoun
> aziz hame chiz rouberaahe? che tori?


Bah delam barat kheyli tang shode bud. bale hame chi ru be rahe. un email aslim nist haminjuri sakhtam. behem mail bezan sohbat konim. manam beram ye id kik besazam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Bah delam barat kheyli tang shode bud. bale hame chi ru be rahe. un email aslim nist haminjuri sakhtam. behem mail bezan sohbat konim. manam beram ye id kik besazam


agha kheyli vaght boud ke sohbat nakarde boudim. haalet che tore? hamchenaan ba in torkaa va arabaa var miri? lol


----------



## Aramagedon

ghablan to inja budi inja bahal tar bud. albate un avalash ro nemigam  gahi oghat inja bash va comment bede delemun kheyli tang mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

raasti dige kheyli az bachche ha raftand ha ...
pas @haman10 @kollang dige nistand ...


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> agha kheyli vaght boud ke sohbat nakarde boudim. haalet che tore? hamchenaan ba in torkaa va arabaa var miri? lol


are khob man age var naram ki mikhad az iran defa kone. alan dige yeke va tanha daram lato pareshun mikonam lol 

Halam khube tu tehran ye game net zadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> ghablan to inja budi inja bahal tar bud. albate un avalash ro nemigam  gahi oghat inja bash va comment bede delemun kheyli tang mishe.



lol, oun ghablanaa inja shoulough tar boud. alaan ye kam sout va kour shode. vali ghablanaa inja kheyli haal midaad. inja aadam e osgol ziyaad daare va man ham takhassosam osgol kardan e mellat hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> raasti dige kheyli az bachche ha raftand ha ...
> pas @haman10 @kollang dige nistand ...


Az kollang khabar nadaram vali haman10 be khatere inke bikhodi ziadi ban shod nemiad dg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> are khob man age var naram ki mikhad az iran defa kone. alan dige yeke va tanha daram lato pareshun mikonam lol
> 
> Halam khube tu tehran ye game net zadam.



kheyli khoubeh haji, ishaallaa ke kheyli khoub azash poul dar biyaari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> lol, oun ghablanaa inja shoulough tar boud. alaan ye kam sout va kour shode. vali ghablanaa inja kheyli haal midaad. inja aadam e osgol ziyaad daare va man ham takhassosam osgol kardan e mellat hast.


Dg inja kesi numunde oskol koni 
Boro malakh khor ha ro oskol kon



rmi5 said:


> kheyli khoubeh haji, ishaallaa ke kheyli khoub azash poul dar biyaari.


Mannun ghorbunet. moteallegh be shomast. dar zemn man haji nistam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Dg inja kesi numunde oskol koni
> Boro malakh khor ha ro oskol kon


 are, baayad begam ke motehavvel shodam va alaan yek pan-arab hastam. ba'desh parcham e arabestan bezaaram va hasani ra osgol konam, 



2800 said:


> Mannun ghorbunet. moteallegh be shomast.


pas sanad e maghaazat ra beferest baraam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> are, baayad begam ke motehavvel shodam va alaan yek pan-arab hastam. ba'desh parcham e arabestan bezaaram va hasani ra osgol konam,


 

Uno bahash tu solham alan 2 nafar avazi tar az un umadan.

Yade ghablana bekheyr.

Man beram eftar bokhoram biam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Man beram eftar bokhoram biam.



agha pas boro eftar, ishaallaa ba'dan dobaare sohbat mikonim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> agha pas boro eftar, ishaallaa ba'dan dobaare sohbat mikonim


Saat 8.30 be vaghte GMT postamo thank kon ide kik ro bezaram. kheyli azizi, felan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

@rmi5 
Holy Jesus . Rmi ! Is that you ? thought you're dead ! Sounds you won't , till kill us first .  JK
Missed you so much akhavi . Welcome back 





ISIS new innovation . The Jihadi Chick . 







Had I known this type of coverage existed, I would have gotten it years .






Reminds me of : - Borat : Over here our town kindergarten ! 






Training for the 2024 Olympic Competitive Peeing event

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Saat 8.30 be vaghte GMT postamo thank kon ide kik ro bezaram. kheyli azizi, felan.


Aziz, man oun time nemitounam. ishaallaa ye time e dige(farda ya pas farda), esme accountet ra azat migiram 



rahi2357 said:


> @rmi5
> Holy Jesus . Rmi ! Is that you ? thought you're dead ! Sounds you won't , till kill us first .  JK
> Missed you so much akhavi . Welcome back



 yeah, I'm resurrected like jon snow 
I did miss you guys too. hope everything has been good for you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

@MrTopal27

Mate do you use telegram ?

@Serpentine 
Can you generate a link for our telegram group ?


----------



## Worf

Sinan said:


> @MrTopal27
> 
> Mate do you use telegram ?
> 
> @Serpentine
> Can you generate a link for our telegram group ?


Nah mate, i don't know what that is. It was a question about National service and entering the country and etc but i think i have sorted it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

rahi2357 said:


> @rmi5
> Holy Jesus . Rmi ! Is that you ? thought you're dead ! Sounds you won't , till kill us first .  JK
> Missed you so much akhavi . Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS new innovation . The Jihadi Chick .
> View attachment 315182
> 
> 
> 
> Had I known this type of coverage existed, I would have gotten it years .
> View attachment 315183
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of : - Borat : Over here our town kindergarten !
> View attachment 315185
> 
> 
> 
> Training for the 2024 Olympic Competitive Peeing event
> View attachment 315187


The Jihadi Chick .




rmi5 said:


> yeah, I'm resurrected like jon snow


and im with u like that giant in GOT  



rmi5 said:


> I did miss you guys too



we miss you too 



rmi5 said:


> hope everything has been good for you guys.


well luckily i survive the airport bombing by some meager of luck  and now i deiced to work in my holidays as translator  so hell yea everything has been good for me at least

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@2800 postet ra paak kon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@Sinan 

@xenon54 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHRq1oYhJQd/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHMW6RtBFLn/


----------



## xenon54 out

SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan
> 
> @xenon54
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHRq1oYhJQd/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHMW6RtBFLn/


The second one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

xenon54 said:


> The second one.



Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

maghaleye khoobie..

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...نتقام-11-سپتامبر-را-از-آمریکا-گرفت-فیلم-و-عکس


----------



## SOHEIL

@Sinan 

Telegram group is down?


----------



## -SINAN-

SOHEIL said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Telegram group is down?



Nope, we are still talking. Ask serpi to generate a join link. He is the only mod of the group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sinan said:


> Nope, we are still talking. Ask serpi to generate a join link. He is the only mod of the group.



@Serpentine 

Generate plz


----------



## Serpentine

SOHEIL said:


> @Serpentine
> 
> Generate plz



nemishe emtehan kardam. man admine group hastam, faghat creator mitune link generate kone.


----------



## SOHEIL

Serpentine said:


> nemishe emtehan kardam. man admine group hastam, faghat creator mitune link generate kone.



Khob pas che konam


----------



## SOHEIL

میزنه دیگه وجود نداره

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHeeDfoh5C2/

@xenon54

من یدونه ساختم

https://telegram.me/joinchat/CmIfsgcjmhSRSMw0ME0znA

@Sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

SOHEIL said:


> میزنه دیگه وجود نداره
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHeeDfoh5C2/
> 
> @xenon54
> 
> من یدونه ساختم
> 
> https://telegram.me/joinchat/CmIfsgcjmhSRSMw0ME0znA
> 
> @Sinan



چه جوری لینک رو تو موبایل بزنیم ؟


----------



## SOHEIL

The SiLent crY said:


> چه جوری لینک رو تو موبایل بزنیم ؟



لینک رو سرپنتین برداشت

@Serpentine


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Just a typical Eid prayer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Serpentine said:


> Just a typical Eid prayer.


probably all of them have shoes on but not visible due to long outfit ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Every of Iranians check this page and write your comment about it:

http://www.seratnews.ir/fa/news/126459/جشنی-که-در-آن-نیم‌میلیون-ایرانی-قتل‌عام-شدند-تصاویر


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> Every of Iranians check this page and write your comment about it:
> 
> http://www.seratnews.ir/fa/news/126459/جشنی-که-در-آن-نیم‌میلیون-ایرانی-قتل‌عام-شدند-تصاویر


Nonsense that would have been one sixth of Iranian population at the time.


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> Nonsense that would have been one sixth of Iranian population at the time.


The number is not important the importance is Jews behavior. their wish for killing and drinking blood. they celebrate blood drinking and murdering every year.


----------



## jauk

Hey guys, is anyone else having a tough time getting on IMF? It's been weeks for me. I only lurk and read there, BTW.


----------



## AmirPatriot

jauk said:


> Hey guys, is anyone else having a tough time getting on IMF? It's been weeks for me. I only lurk and read there, BTW.



Yeah, its been down for ages. They've been having server issues for a while, with many different providers. I hope they get it back, something about that "account suspended" thing makes me worry.


----------



## rahi2357

@Serpentine @raptor22 @JEskandari ... الباقی
سلام رفقا
شماها می دونید چطور میشه در ایران به مستر کارت و ویزا کارت دسترسی داشت ؟ من یه کاری برام پیش اومده که حدودا هفته ای یکبار باید یه مبلغ اندکی رو به صورت اینترنتی پرداخت کنم .اون طور که متوجه شدم بعضی بانک ها مثل پارسیان این خدماتو می دن اما باید حداقل 50 60 میلیون سپرده بلند مدت بذارم اونجا که برا پرداخت هفته ای 6 یا 7 دلار یه مقدار مسخره است . این کارتای هدیه هم به دردم نمی خوره چون می خوام مدام شارژ کنم و این سوالم دارم که اصلا پرداخت از داخل ایران ممنوع هست و باعث میشه کارت مسدود بشه ؟ اگر نه به نظرتون بهترین راه دسترسی به این کارتا چیه ؟

کلا فقط ایران و کوبا و کره شمالی و سوریه و سودان این دردسرا رو دارن ..این مگه جز رفع تحریم ها حساب نمیشه ؟ 
د آخه حسن، کلید کووو؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine @raptor22 @JEskandari ... الباقی
> سلام رفقا
> شماها می دونید چطور میشه در ایران به مستر کارت و ویزا کارت دسترسی داشت ؟ من یه کاری برام پیش اومده که حدودا هفته ای یکبار باید یه مبلغ اندکی رو به صورت اینترنتی پرداخت کنم .اون طور که متوجه شدم بعضی بانک ها مثل پارسیان این خدماتو می دن اما باید حداقل 50 60 میلیون سپرده بلند مدت بذارم اونجا که برا پرداخت هفته ای 6 یا 7 دلار یه مقدار مسخره است . این کارتای هدیه هم به دردم نمی خوره چون می خوام مدام شارژ کنم و این سوالم دارم که اصلا پرداخت از داخل ایران ممنوع هست و باعث میشه کارت مسدود بشه ؟ اگر نه به نظرتون بهترین راه دسترسی به این کارتا چیه ؟
> 
> کلا فقط ایران و کوبا و کره شمالی و سوریه و سودان این دردسرا رو دارن ..این مگه جز رفع تحریم ها حساب نمیشه ؟
> د آخه حسن، کلید کووو؟؟


Salam Aziz,
behtarin raah in hast ke az yeki ke credit card daare, bekhaay ke in kaar ra baraat anjaam bede. va gar na, age mablagh kam hast va hosele gift card gereftan nadaari, az sarraafi ham mitouni in kaar ra anjaam bedi. Vali ageh hamisheh(baraaye chand saal modaam) mikhaah money transfer dashteh bashi, ghablan bank hayi(yekishoun parsian) boudan ke az azerbaijan va tajikstan, baraaye iraani ha credit card migereftand, in ra az bank haye irani bepors.

n saal pish ke man iran boudam, ba filter shekan pardakht mikardam ke IP e Iran nayofte va moshkeli nabaasheh. gar che bedoun e filter shekan ham barkhi oghaat moshkeli ijaad nemishod. faghat havaaset bashe ke address e gift card(ke yek address tou kharej hast ke be shoma midan) ra baraaye pardakht vaared koni va souti nadi address e khodet tou Iran ra vaared koni ke oun moghe momkene fekr konand ke card dozdi hast va deactive bekonanesh.
ishaallaa barjam ham dorost misheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanker88

Hi guys, nice to meet you.



Serpentine said:


> Just a typical Eid prayer.



The baldy is our clown prime minister and Mr. Hariri next to him. Saad Hariri is a clown as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> @Serpentine @raptor22 @JEskandari ... الباقی
> سلام رفقا
> شماها می دونید چطور میشه در ایران به مستر کارت و ویزا کارت دسترسی داشت ؟ من یه کاری برام پیش اومده که حدودا هفته ای یکبار باید یه مبلغ اندکی رو به صورت اینترنتی پرداخت کنم .اون طور که متوجه شدم بعضی بانک ها مثل پارسیان این خدماتو می دن اما باید حداقل 50 60 میلیون سپرده بلند مدت بذارم اونجا که برا پرداخت هفته ای 6 یا 7 دلار یه مقدار مسخره است . این کارتای هدیه هم به دردم نمی خوره چون می خوام مدام شارژ کنم و این سوالم دارم که اصلا پرداخت از داخل ایران ممنوع هست و باعث میشه کارت مسدود بشه ؟ اگر نه به نظرتون بهترین راه دسترسی به این کارتا چیه ؟
> 
> کلا فقط ایران و کوبا و کره شمالی و سوریه و سودان این دردسرا رو دارن ..این مگه جز رفع تحریم ها حساب نمیشه ؟
> د آخه حسن، کلید کووو؟؟


Hi dear Rahi, miss you so much, hope you all the bests,
As dear @rmi5 mentioned there are some ways like gift cards or other bank base methods. However if the monthly payment is that little (6, 7 $/month) I'd be happy to be of any sort of help, just give me the account number, anyway there is a very easy way also available, tooye kooche pas kooche haye meydoon enghelab yek sherkat haee hastand ke baraye oonaee ke mikhan masalan TOEFL sabte nam konnad va voucher bekharand pool variz mikonand, mitooni bahashoon tamas begiri va pool ro be hesebeshoon berizi va oona barat be har hesabi ke bekhay hamoon moghe pool ro variz mikonand (khob albate ye meghdare nachizi ham rooye har dolar mikeshand dar hadde 5 dar sad) 
khob be nazaram in rahat tarin kar hast va kamelan motmaen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Salaam,

So my Irani brothers, I am wahabi. I am your enemy!   

There is this Irani song I like. I've loved this song for over 10 years. I would appreciate If an Iranian member could translate the song and it's meaning. I understand some words, but I don't understand the message.






This has been one of my favorite songs for over ten years. I don't really like other Irani music, but this one is absolutely fabulous.


If any of you can do me the kind favor of translating this song, I will be very grateful.


----------



## asena_great

@New u become earthquake bro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500




----------



## New

asena_great said:


> @New u become earthquake bro ?


lol Kinda liked the idea 
How're you bro? how's life going on there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

So can I get any help with translations for the song I posted above?


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> lol Kinda liked the idea
> How're you bro? how's life going on there?


never better  everything is good i jst kinda miss our old dude


----------



## scythian500

*Turkey coup: military government takeover*


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> *Turkey coup: military government takeover*



You know, I have been brought up to avoid laughing when others face problems or disasters. That's because such cheap laugh could be made against me after them. So you aren't necessarily in a better position in Iran in terms of stability. The country is being held together by the IRGC, and it isn't perfectly immune against internal conflict. You get the point.


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> You know, I have been brought up to avoid laughing when others face problems or disasters. That's because such cheap laugh could be made against me after them. So you aren't necessarily in a better position in Iran in terms of stability. The country is being held together by the IRGC, and it isn't perfectly immune against internal conflict. You get the point.


3 Things:
1- A Persian saying: *The one who seeds wind will have to harvest a storm...
*
2- * Iran = Island of Stability and Security* : Not per Iranians but per statistics and the world

3- Arab so called Analysts and some of their authorities say: * Iran is behind ISIS and this is why no bombings happen in Iran!!!*

They are stupid enough not knowing that there are hundreds of attempts by all sides but either* Iranian enemies are incompetent* or* Iran is very competent* in stopping terrorists and their stone-age supporters to create terrorism within Iranian borders...

Iranian enemies and their leaders are mostly stupid naive individuals because* they always are betting on the dead horse... *

*Surprising news are just underway*.... *Turkey getting out of Syrian equation is just the beginning...*

Double-face hypocrites from stone age should learn a lesson if they ever have any brains...

The desperate faces are those who find out one day, all they had fought, believed and committed horrible sins for was just a lie...* A losing-all feeling when you find out you were not the 1 right faction among all 72 wrong ones...*


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> 3 Things:
> 1- A Persian saying: *The one who seeds wind will have to harvest a storm...
> *
> 2- * Iran = Island of Stability and Security* : Not per Iranians but per statistics and the world
> 
> 3- Arab so called Analysts and some of their authorities say: * Iran is behind ISIS and this is why no bombings happen in Iran!!!*
> 
> They are stupid enough not knowing that there are hundreds of attempts by all sides but either* Iranian enemies are incompetent* or* Iran is very competent* in stopping terrorists and their stone-age supporters to create terrorism within Iranian borders...
> 
> Iranian enemies and their leaders are mostly stupid naive individuals because* they always are betting on the dead horse... *
> 
> *Surprising news are just underway*.... *Turkey getting out of Syrian equation is just the beginning...*
> 
> Double-face hypocrites from stone age should learn a lesson if they ever have any brains...
> 
> The desperate faces are those who find out one day, all they had fought, believed and committed horrible sins for was just a lie...* A losing-all feeling when you find out you were not the 1 right faction among all 72 wrong ones...*



Your assumptions about me and about our people are just way too limited. Things aren't as simple as you think.


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> Your assumptions about me and about our people are just way too limited. Things aren't as simple as you think.


It is not simple... but clear... I know enough about your people... and I.m not talking about your people btw... Your people are just people although most of them are Daeshi in nature per your own country reports


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> It is not simple... but clear... I know enough about your people... and I.m not talking about your people btw... Your people are just people although most of them are Daeshi in nature per your own country reports



Well, you seem to be convinced that you hold enough info. All what I can say is that you don't. Most of our people are way too peacful. To say that they are Daesh in nature reflects the lack of enough knowledge about them.


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> Well, you seem to be convinced that you hold enough info. All what I can say is that you don't. Most of our people are way too peacful. To say that they are Daesh in nature reflects the lack of enough knowledge about them.



Yes, you are right... Saudi Arabian citizens are angels.... but mostly angels of death using cowardly techniques of killing civilians!!

According to the _Country Reports on Terrorism 2011_ published in 2012 by the U.S. National Counterterrorism Center (NCTC), "Sunni extremists accounted for the greatest number of terrorist attacks and fatalities for the third consecutive year. More than 5,700 incidents were attributed to Sunni extremists, accounting for nearly 56 percent of all attacks and about 70 percent of all fatalities."[24] The report said that in 2011, a total of 10,283 terrorism attacks across the world killed 12,533 people. Terrorism was also blamed for 25,903 injuries and 5,554 kidnappings.* According to the NCTC, of the 12,533 terrorism-related deaths worldwide, 8,886 were perpetrated by "Sunni extremists", 1,926 by "secular/political/anarchist" groups, 1,519 by "unknown" factions, 170 by a category described as "other", and 77 by "Neo-Nazi/Fascist/White Supremacist" groups.[24]*


----------



## Full Moon

scythian500 said:


> Yes, you are right... Saudi Arabian citizens are angels.... but mostly angels of death using cowardly techniques of killing civilians!!
> 
> According to the _Country Reports on Terrorism 2011_ published in 2012 by the U.S. National Counterterrorism Center (NCTC), "Sunni extremists accounted for the greatest number of terrorist attacks and fatalities for the third consecutive year. More than 5,700 incidents were attributed to Sunni extremists, accounting for nearly 56 percent of all attacks and about 70 percent of all fatalities."[24] The report said that in 2011, a total of 10,283 terrorism attacks across the world killed 12,533 people. Terrorism was also blamed for 25,903 injuries and 5,554 kidnappings.* According to the NCTC, of the 12,533 terrorism-related deaths worldwide, 8,886 were perpetrated by "Sunni extremists", 1,926 by "secular/political/anarchist" groups, 1,519 by "unknown" factions, 170 by a category described as "other", and 77 by "Neo-Nazi/Fascist/White Supremacist" groups.[24]*


 
I am not going to talk about the IRGC led terrorist orgnization in the ME. This is a long subject. But assuming you are right, what are we in the Sunni world? Our citzens are about 20 million. So we are just a tiny drop.


----------



## scythian500

Full Moon said:


> I am not going to talk about the IRGC led terrorist orgnization in the ME. This is a long subject. But assuming you are right, what are we in the Sunni world? Our citzens are about 20 million. So we are just a tiny drop.


ok


----------



## Madali

lastofthepatriots said:


> So can I get any help with translations for the song I posted above?



Bro, it takes some time to be able to translate a full song.

Here is the first few lines and my (crappy) attempt at translating it,
بابا بزرگ بابا بزرگ بابا بزرگ...

بابا بزرگ دلم برات تنگ شده
بدون تو شیشه دل سنگ شده
دل منو تو هر گوشه شکستند
یاد تو در راه دل مردان شده

Grandfather, grandfather, grandfather

grandfather, I miss you
without you, my glass heart has turned to stone
my heart is broken on every side
your memory is on people's hearts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@scythian500 @Madali @Serpentine 
Aftermath of the unsuccessful coup in Turkey:
45000 detained/fired/suspended from governmental jobs which includes 15200 teachers, 8777 interior ministry staff, 1500 finance ministry staff, 6000 military men, and 9000 policemen. I got these numbders from BBC. These numbers are really huge. They are even larger than the number of people who were detained/fired after 1979 Iranian revolution! Can we expect to see major changes in Turkish foreign/external policies?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

کشمیر از نمای نزدیک/ گفت‌وگو با «سرباز روح الله رضوی»
*هنوز تکفیری‌ها جایی در کشمیر ندارند/ ایران نقش آفرینی نکند عمق استراتژیکش در شبه قاره را از دست می‌دهد*
*

*


----------



## Madali

rmi5 said:


> @scythian500 @Madali @Serpentine
> Aftermath of the unsuccessful coup in Turkey:
> 45000 detained/fired/suspended from governmental jobs which includes 15200 teachers, 8777 interior ministry staff, 1500 finance ministry staff, 6000 military men, and 9000 policemen. I got these numbders from BBC. These numbers are really huge. They are even larger than the number of people who were detained/fired after 1979 Iranian revolution! Can we expect to see major changes in Turkish foreign/external policies?



Its an extremely weird action. Forget all the moral implications (I don't care about that), but thinking of it in a purely pragmatic way, such an action seems very unwise.

How are they going to quickly be able to replace them? For example, think of 15,200 teachers. It's not like 15,200 unemployed teachers are just sitting there to take over their jobs.

Or think about 9,000 policeman. They have to recruit new policeman and train them, and this will take a long time. I'm going to take a random guess, but I figure due to recent instability police in Turkey are probably working harder than before, so this is the worst time to be understaffed.

Also, what are those 45,000 going to do? If they are arrested, then that's extra work for the judiciary system (remember, 30% of whom have just been suspended). If they are suspended only, then you have a few thousand people who were unhappy before with the government even unhappier, and probably more dangerous.

It would have been a smarter move to make an example of a few well known or more dangerous elements to put the rest in line. Use the intelligence department to closely monitor the rest of the names on the list (without them knowing they are on the list). That is, control the decision makers by putting your people in the positions, and just monitor the rest. The devil you know is better than the devil you don't know.

But the action that they are taking now creates a lot of uncertainty, complexities, and drives a lot of dissatisfaction underground and better hidden. This can be more dangerous in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Madali said:


> Its an extremely weird action. Forget all the moral implications (I don't care about that), but thinking of it in a purely pragmatic way, such an action seems very unwise.
> 
> How are they going to quickly be able to replace them? For example, think of 15,200 teachers. It's not like 15,200 unemployed teachers are just sitting there to take over their jobs.
> 
> Or think about 9,000 policeman. They have to recruit new policeman and train them, and this will take a long time. I'm going to take a random guess, but I figure due to recent instability police in Turkey are probably working harder than before, so this is the worst time to be understaffed.
> 
> Also, what are those 45,000 going to do? If they are arrested, then that's extra work for the judiciary system (remember, 30% of whom have just been suspended). If they are suspended only, then you have a few thousand people who were unhappy before with the government even unhappier, and probably more dangerous.
> 
> It would have been a smarter move to make an example of a few well known or more dangerous elements to put the rest in line. Use the intelligence department to closely monitor the rest of the names on the list (without them knowing they are on the list). That is, control the decision makers by putting your people in the positions, and just monitor the rest. The devil you know is better than the devil you don't know.
> 
> But the action that they are taking now creates a lot of uncertainty, complexities, and drives a lot of dissatisfaction underground and better hidden. This can be more dangerous in the long run.


*Turkey sacks over 15k education staff*

In a statement released on Tuesday, the ministry said that "15,200 *state employees* have been *suspended *and an investigation has been launched into them.”

It further noted that those suspended are in both urban and rural establishments, and that a probe has been launched against them.

Meanwhile, the Turkish broadcaster TRT reported that the High Education Board has ordered the resignation of 1,577 deans, including 1,176 in public universities and 401 in private institutions.

Turkey's state-run Anadolu news agency also reported that 399 employees of the Ministry of Family and Social Policies had been stripped of their responsibilities.

Thousands of others have been suspended from the police force, the military, Finance Ministry and other public sector positions as part of the Turkish government’s sweeping crackdown on those believed to have played a role in the abortive July 15 putsch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

By the way, I was just checking police numbers per country to see how much police Turkey had.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_and_dependencies_by_number_of_police_officers
(412,624, so 9000 fired would be a reduction of 2% police)

But anyway, what was interesting about that wikipage was something unrelated to Turkey. Sort the table by the "Police per 100,000 people". Iran's position is one of the lowest police per capita in the world! What the hell? Is this correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Probably Erdogan favorite government is sth like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> By the way, I was just checking police numbers per country to see how much police Turkey had.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_and_dependencies_by_number_of_police_officers
> (412,624, so 9000 fired would be a reduction of 2% police)
> 
> But anyway, what was interesting about that wikipage was something unrelated to Turkey. Sort the table by the "Police per 100,000 people". Iran's position is one of the lowest police per capita in the world! What the hell? Is this correct?


well I believe they didn't count conscripts in police force .


----------



## Serpentine

rmi5 said:


> @scythian500 @Madali @Serpentine
> Aftermath of the unsuccessful coup in Turkey:
> 45000 detained/fired/suspended from governmental jobs which includes 15200 teachers, 8777 interior ministry staff, 1500 finance ministry staff, 6000 military men, and 9000 policemen. I got these numbders from BBC. These numbers are really huge. They are even larger than the number of people who were detained/fired after 1979 Iranian revolution! Can we expect to see major changes in Turkish foreign/external policies?


It almost seems that Erdogan was craving for this failed coup to come. Best opportunity for him to do the purge he always dreamed about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

Serpentine said:


> It almost seems that Erdogan was craving for this failed coup to come. Best opportunity for him to do the purge he always dreamed about.



Obviously, he was very well prepared for the coup. I am not surprised though, because the coups are something normal in Turkish politics. He already had the list of thousands of people who should be fired. He has said that they knew the coup would happen from few hours before it starts which gave them the oppurtunity to smoothly handle the coup. With fewer changes than this, Iran changed from a monarchy to an islamic republic in 1979 and totally changed its foreign/internal policies/attitude! What matters for us, is how his foreign policies are going to change about Iran and middle east. Gulen is far more anti Iran than Erdogan:
http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/607296/سخنان-فتح-الله-گولن-درباره-ایران
So, with Davoutoglu no longer being FM, and Gulenists being fired, is Erdogan going to have more rational policies?


----------



## raptor22

rmi5 said:


> Obviously, he was very well prepared for the coup. I am not surprised though, because the coups are something normal in Turkish politics. He already had the list of thousands of people who should be fired. He has said that they knew the coup would happen from few hours before it starts which gave them the oppurtunity to smoothly handle the coup. With fewer changes than this, Iran changed from a monarchy to an islamic republic in 1979 and totally changed its foreign/internal policies/attitude! What matters for us, is how his foreign policies are going to change about Iran and middle east. Gulen is far more anti Iran than Erdogan:
> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/607296/سخنان-فتح-الله-گولن-درباره-ایران
> So, with Davoutoglu no longer being FM, and Gulenists being fired, is Erdogan going to have more rational policies?



I don't think Erdogan ever been anti Iran , in Syria he just wanted to see another MB government ... and I do agree that he was prepared and even let coup to happen in order to have a good pretext to purge all his opponents one by one ...
On foreign policy we should see how much his previous policies were made under influences of Gulenist to predict probable changes in future ... do you have any idea?


----------



## scythian500

raptor22 said:


> I don't think Erdogan ever been anti Iran , in Syria he just wanted to see another MB government ... and I do agree that he was prepared and even let coup to happen in order to have a good pretext to purge all his opponents one by one ...
> On foreign policy we should see how much his previous policies were made under influences of Gulenist to predict probable changes in future ... do you have any idea?


Foreign policies of Erdugan was never set under the influence of any of these off power groups such as Gulen. Erdugan's sense of foreign policy comes with a base root of sense of lost greatness (Ottoman-ism) and the more he finds Turkey's economy more capable the more he seeks bigger role for him as the one who revives a joke of Ottomonism who influences the world.

His policies are never about Ikhvan or Islam... He is ready to give up all if he is given a true European place tomorrow which never happens btw (Due to the structure and texture of Turkish people... You could never water to fill your car tires even though both air and water are fluid)

In a nut shell, Turkey has a dream to be counted big by world but never had enough financial or surface stature fit to be one... She thinks the more Turkey gets empowered financially (that brings bigger military, cultural and political power) they are bound to have more role... more of sticking her nose into affairs of his non business. She forgot that in order to become the power to influence you need other elements... A long term solid yet flexible internal and international policy + An smart leader or leading group + being able to act low profile...

I personally expect relative change of foreign policy in Turkey although never that deep. The source of change are not neither Gunel nor Iran nor USA having Gunel.. Erdugan will behave more only because he found out how unreliable and backstabbing Arabs and USA are and how he can not take the consequences to wrest bigger powers like Russia or Iran... He would probably seek more soft approach toward the Axis of Resistance + Russia and also toward ex-friends of UAE, Eqypt, Saudi, USA...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

rmi5 said:


> @scythian500 @Madali @Serpentine
> Aftermath of the unsuccessful coup in Turkey:
> 45000 detained/fired/suspended from governmental jobs which includes 15200 teachers, 8777 interior ministry staff, 1500 finance ministry staff, 6000 military men, and 9000 policemen. I got these numbders from BBC. These numbers are really huge. They are even larger than the number of people who were detained/fired after 1979 Iranian revolution! Can we expect to see major changes in Turkish foreign/external policies?


http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...ند-لیست-گولنیست‌ها-پیش-از-کودتا-آماده-شده-بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

raptor22 said:


> I don't think Erdogan ever been anti Iran , in Syria he just wanted to see another MB government ... and I do agree that he was prepared and even let coup to happen in order to have a good pretext to purge all his opponents one by one ...
> On foreign policy we should see how much his previous policies were made under influences of Gulenist to predict probable changes in future ... do you have any idea?


@scythian500
Baraaye fahmidan e inke inhaa chera in kaar ha ra mikonand, baayad shenaakht e behtari az inha daasht. ma Iraniha chon az yek background e farhangi(farhang e Iran) va mazhabi(shia) va tarikhi va ...kaamelan motefaavet hastim, in arab haa va makhsousan turk ha ra khoub nemishenaasim. baraaye hamin ham siyaasat haye ma va bardasht e ma az inha hamishe dar 100 saal e akhir, ghalat hast. daghighan moshkeli ke gharbiha ham daarand. masalan fekr mikonim ke vahdati ke ma migim ba ommat i ke inha migand yeki hast! ya fekr mikonim ikhwani ha az sunni haye secular be ma nazdik tarand! va az in eshtebaahaat e ajib va gharib.
*Khod e Ardoghaan yek gulenist boudeh ast *va tafakkoraatesh raghigh shode ye tafakkoraat e Gulen hast ba yek chashni ye pragmatist-i. Saakhtaar e Gulen va gorouhesh mesle in cult ha va fergheh haye soufi va anjoman haye makhfi hast va brain washing e mazhabi dar inha ziyaad hast. Ikhwan va amsaal e inha az khaakestar haye ottoman empire biroun aamadand va aarezouye ounhaa ham noeei az khelaafat e sunni hast. ba shia ham doshman(doshmaniye mazhabi) hastand gar che jaahaayi be khaater e manaafe', ba shia ha kenaar oumadand, mesle Azerbaijan vali age jaayi ham tounestand, zarbe ham zadand mesle Souriye va turkmen haye shia Iraqi. Moshkel e Ardoghaan ba Gulen(be onvaan e raees e fergheh), da'vaa ye ghodrat va nofouz va riyaasat hast. Erdoghaan khaastaar e ghodrat e kaamel dar daakhel va ijaad e nofouz dar khaarej hast. Gharibiha va israel va Iran ham mote'assefaaneh hamishe az ikhwani hayi mesle inha va Morsi va Qatar va ta haddi hamin pakestani ha, ... hemaayat kardand. pas inha mibinand ke az hemaayat e khareji barkhordaarand va baraaye hamin tou dore i, shorou' kardan be expansionist policies mesle hemayat kardan e ikhwani haye souri, morsi, ... ammaa ba'd az maajaraaye souriye va koudetaaye sisi, in siyaasat shekast khord. maajaraaye Gazi park va ra'y e paayin tou entekhaabat ham, shekast e dakheli boud. Barkenaari ye Davutoglu(me'maar e siyaasat khreji ye torkiye va new ottomanism) va in koudetaa ha ra man dar raastaaye taghyiraat e mohem dar siyaasat e dakheli va khareji va ghodrat giri ye bishtar e erdoghaan mibinam. bedoun e kenaar gozashtan e davutoghlou va in koudetaa, Ardoghaan mahkoum be shekast e hatmi boud. Ardoghaan aadam e ba housh va manfe'at talabi hast. *Inke haalaa torkiye gharaar hast ke che taghyiri dar siyaasat e kharejish bede, soal e asli hast* vali man mibinam ke baaz ma Iraniha dargir e joz'iyaat e birabt va far'ei shodim. Soalaat e mohem inha baayad basheh: aayaa ardoghaan siyaasat e pan turkisti ra taghviyat khaahad kard(bar zed Iran va rous ha) ya inke ba Iran kenaar miyaad (ke in mozou' ba'eed hast. geopolitics e Turkiye, be Turkiye in ra dictate mikone ke mostaghel az inke ki tou Ankara ghodrat daare, doshman e Iran va Rous ha baashan)? islamism va ikhwanism ra afzayesh mide ya be samt e Nationalist ha mire? dar mored e gharb che mikone? aayaa gharb ra raazi mikone ke Gulen be haashiye bere? ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

We have no info to analyze and foresee upcoming changes in Turkey foreign policy , for instance today Erdogan claimed some countries were behind the recent failed coup (which countries?) ... and meanwhile called the USA a strategic ally ...

Surly having terrorists attacks, unrest and also Kurds separatists plus his failure to achieve his goals in Syria have made him to think twice which resulted in reestablishing relations with Russia and israel that are signs of a new rational foreign policies adopted by him as zero tension policy alongside with negotiations with Syrian Gov. and all of them happened before the coup ... it is for sure that as far as he was prepared for coup he is gonna proceed with his prearranged purges plan which undoubtedly would make him to focus for a while on internal issues that means we might see some tactical changes in foreign policies to buy time in order to curb his internal opponents at home but consequently and in the long-term Turkey will lean more to be a authoritarian government which he would have the final say in it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*50 Shockingly Extreme Right-Wing Proposals in the 2016 Republican Party Platform Link*

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...-آمریکا-در-سیاست‌نامه-انتخاباتی-جمهوری‌خواهان


----------



## Syrian Lion

GREETINGS! 
How have you guys been? I miss you guys!! I hope everyone is doing well! 

I'm back but I wont be active as before, I will be around and from time to time I will post something

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Syrian Lion said:


> GREETINGS!
> How have you guys been? I miss you guys!! I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I'm back but I wont be active as before, I will be around and from time to time I will post something



How are you we missed you

Sho Hal ghayba ya zalamy


----------



## Syrian Lion

SALMAN F said:


> How are you we missed you
> 
> Sho Hal ghayba ya zalamy


Been busy 
I'm glad to be back! 
How have you been? You guys keeping the forum going ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

*50 Shockingly Extreme Right-Wing Proposals in the 2016 Republican Party Platform Link*


SALMAN F said:


> How are you we missed you
> 
> Sho Hal ghayba ya zalamy


Momken mashghoole be mazare mallah...


----------



## SALMAN F

scythian500 said:


> *50 Shockingly Extreme Right-Wing Proposals in the 2016 Republican Party Platform Link*
> 
> Momken mashghoole be mazare mallah...


What is mazare mallah??


----------



## -SINAN-

Madali said:


> How are they going to quickly be able to replace them? For example, think of 15,200 teachers. It's not like 15,200 unemployed teachers are just sitting there to take over their jobs.


There are 350.000 un-appointed teachers waiting in Turkey.
http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/atanmayi-bekleyen-ogretmen-sayisi-350-bine-ulasti-40098572



Madali said:


> Or think about 9,000 policeman. They have to recruit new policeman and train them, and this will take a long time. I'm going to take a random guess, but I figure due to recent instability police in Turkey are probably working harder than before, so this is the worst time to be understaffed.


You remember 2013/2015 corruption scandals ?

Many police officers exiled to eastern provinces....that time government has begin to recruiting thousands of new officers. Also, because of the PKK terrorism, some of the braches of police like Special Forces, their numbers swelled.



Madali said:


> lso, what are those 45,000 going to do? If they are arrested, then that's extra work for the judiciary system (remember, 30% of whom have just been suspended). If they are suspended only, then you have a few thousand people who were unhappy before with the government even unhappier, and probably more dangerous.


Again with the corruption scandals at 2013/2015.

That's when Gülenist judges exposed them selves. Government recruited thousands of new judges.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Armed Forces are problem though 1/3 of the Generals turned to be Gülenists.... Government found a solution for that too.

In 2007/2008 many generals and high ranking officers sacked from the army with the charges of planning a coup (judges of those trials revealed to be Gülenists, all evidences found to be forged, all trials found out to be farce.) Government called back those soldiers with "Emergency" code. Today they have been appointed to critical positions in Turkish armed forces.....

This coup was a huge blow to Turkey.....the most dangerous thing, we ever faced in our republic's history....but we will manage.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@Vergennes 

That guy is a clown, not sure why he's poking fun at French forces, who are facing something similar to Iraqi forces, a difficult situation to deal with, where you don't know who if it is lone wolf or crossing border situation, with people that don't express intention and commit attacks. I'm confident France can secure itself. Israel is only secure because Palestinians not interested in randomly bombing civilians. We want a two state solution, or organized non-violent resistance before violent resistance. 

In Shujeyiah, as soon as they entered main street into first neighborhood, a charge hit the APC, killing 7 soldiers, then a firefight ensued where Hamas killed another 6, one of whom is presumed POW, we don't know if dead or alive. Then of course, Israel carpet bombed that neighborhood, almost everyone there fled, Israel also did heavy unguided artillery shelling(which there is video of), and 120 plus estimated were killed. Many of those bodies couldn't be reached initially, and figure was put at 66 early on, of whom, you had 17 children, and 14 women, and 4 elderly killed, almost half or more of early figures. Yet that clown says they were all Hamas members. 

Of that initial 66 figure, 5 were Hamas members, that were killed in both fire fights and a drone strike. They probably had a dozen to couple dozen total members deaths, out of the 120 figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@Falcon29 If it was up to them,they would say that 99,9% of the casualties in Gaza were hamas 'terrorists'. Or that the 0,1% of civilians were killed by hamas rockets...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

SALMAN F said:


> What is mazare mallah??


where us (resistance axis) is fighting takfiri cannibalistic north east of Aleppo today


----------



## SALMAN F

@Full Moon is going to engage with his iranian boyfriend and their wedding will be in vancuaver that's what I heard


----------



## HAIDER

SALMAN F said:


> @Full Moon is going to engage with his iranian boyfriend and their wedding will be in vancuaver that's what I heard


full moon female ?.......already discover two female in this forum...


----------



## SALMAN F

HAIDER said:


> full moon female ?.......already discover two female in this forum...


No his gay boyfriend


----------



## HAIDER

SALMAN F said:


> No his gay boyfriend


oooppsss......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

HAIDER said:


> oooppsss......



Full Moon and his iranian boyfriend hahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## un4given.1991

SALMAN F said:


>



He is Iranian prankster Hooman Nouri







SALMAN F said:


> @Full Moon is going to engage with his iranian boyfriend



Awesome ..... I like to see more ISIS Prank Gone Horribly Wrong


----------



## Madali

To all Iranians here who studied to be doctors or studying, why the hell are we so exciting about prescribing medicines? Doctors tell every mother to give iron supplements, A & D supplements, multivitamin supplements, and calcium supplements, and it makes one think that its a wonder that humans have been alive for so long, given that we need so many pills to survive.

I refused to give my baby any of this (except A & D) but it annoys me that whenever I visit ANY doctor, they always go, WHAT, you don't give them IRON drops??? I'm like why should I? I give my kid a healthy diet, but they still insist that if I don't give iron drops. Yesterday a doctor gave me such a guilt trip, that I bought multivitamins, calcium, and iron drops (it came to around 70,000 toman) and when I walked home and looked at all the pills, I thought, "and this all is for a HEALTHY child".

I still don't want to give it to him, but my wife thinks that if she doesn't give it to him, she's a bad mom, and my son will probably grow up to be sick, short, thin, and stupid.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Madali said:


> To all Iranians here who studied to be doctors or studying, why the hell are we so exciting about prescribing medicines? Doctors tell every mother to give iron supplements, A & D supplements, multivitamin supplements, and calcium supplements, and it makes one think that its a wonder that humans have been alive for so long, given that we need so many pills to survive.
> 
> I refused to give my baby any of this (except A & D) but it annoys me that whenever I visit ANY doctor, they always go, WHAT, you don't give them IRON drops??? I'm like why should I? I give my kid a healthy diet, but they still insist that if I don't give iron drops. Yesterday a doctor gave me such a guilt trip, that I bought multivitamins, calcium, and iron drops (it came to around 70,000 toman) and when I walked home and looked at all the pills, I thought, "and this all is for a HEALTHY child".
> 
> I still don't want to give it to him, but my wife thinks that if she doesn't give it to him, she's a bad mom, and my son will probably grow up to be sick, short, thin, and stupid.


Its exactly the opposite in the UK... here you'll be hard pressed to get ANYTHING from a doctor. Most of the time they'll just say "rest and come back if it doesn't get better". Everybody here complains about the _lack _of prescriptions.


----------



## Madali

AmirPatriot said:


> Its exactly the opposite in the UK... here you'll be hard pressed to get ANYTHING from a doctor. Most of the time they'll just say "rest and come back if it doesn't get better". Everybody here complains about the _lack _of prescriptions.



I think I prefer that mentality. I have stopped popping pills. I figure, if I am going to pop any pills, it better get me high, or else, forget it.


----------



## mohsen

Madali said:


> To all Iranians here who studied to be doctors or studying, why the hell are we so exciting about prescribing medicines? Doctors tell every mother to give iron supplements, A & D supplements, multivitamin supplements, and calcium supplements, and it makes one think that its a wonder that humans have been alive for so long, given that we need so many pills to survive.
> 
> I refused to give my baby any of this (except A & D) but it annoys me that whenever I visit ANY doctor, they always go, WHAT, you don't give them IRON drops??? I'm like why should I? I give my kid a healthy diet, but they still insist that if I don't give iron drops. Yesterday a doctor gave me such a guilt trip, that I bought multivitamins, calcium, and iron drops (it came to around 70,000 toman) and when I walked home and looked at all the pills, I thought, "and this all is for a HEALTHY child".
> 
> I still don't want to give it to him, but my wife thinks that if she doesn't give it to him, she's a bad mom, and my son will probably grow up to be sick, short, thin, and stupid.


*مقایسه درمان "زخم پای دیابتی" در طب مدرن و طب سنتی + عکس و فیلم (18+) *

imagine what they are going to do to us with their genetically modified foods. it's not a medicine, you have to eat it everyday. I truly believe some traitor are running our health sectors.


----------



## scythian500

Madali said:


> To all Iranians here who studied to be doctors or studying, why the hell are we so exciting about prescribing medicines? Doctors tell every mother to give iron supplements, A & D supplements, multivitamin supplements, and calcium supplements, and it makes one think that its a wonder that humans have been alive for so long, given that we need so many pills to survive.
> 
> I refused to give my baby any of this (except A & D) but it annoys me that whenever I visit ANY doctor, they always go, WHAT, you don't give them IRON drops??? I'm like why should I? I give my kid a healthy diet, but they still insist that if I don't give iron drops. Yesterday a doctor gave me such a guilt trip, that I bought multivitamins, calcium, and iron drops (it came to around 70,000 toman) and when I walked home and looked at all the pills, I thought, "and this all is for a HEALTHY child".
> 
> I still don't want to give it to him, but my wife thinks that if she doesn't give it to him, she's a bad mom, and my son will probably grow up to be sick, short, thin, and stupid.


*I recently talked about this very same issue with my friend ( an specialist with 40 years of experience).. He is a very progressive doctor and are up to-date. He told me if you are given your kids and other family members a balanced diet then there is no critical problems as you said but:

He said Iranian soil and inland fishes lost the power to enrich food by very important minerals like iodine and Selenium. The latter was the one guilty of soulless color of skin, darkened skins, bad hair, so much cancer, so much liver and kidney problems... He said there is no selenium left in soil... and we need to take the selenium supplement ASAP.

He said specially for those who live in polluted areas with all sorts of heavy metals like lead. Because Selenium is the one that act against these poisonous heavy metals. 

This is why he suggested Selenium and iodine as the only two supplements needed only if we have a balanced diet of fish, vegs, fruits, protean, fiber..He recommended a 50 micro gram dose of selen per day for people who have weak status. Only a pill (50) once a week for myself and all other healthy people. and of course consulting your doctor if you are going to give it to children and seek people (including pregnant)..


We have many doctors here... How do you see these Selenium thing ?*



SALMAN F said:


> View attachment 320576
> View attachment 320575
> 
> 
> Full Moon and his iranian boyfriend hahahahahahaha


یا خیی... هالزلمه بالصوره تبعتک منه احد الارهاببین مزعومه بانو کان ورا 9/11 بامریکا؟


----------



## SALMAN F

scythian500 said:


> *I recently talked about this very same issue with my friend ( an specialist with 40 years of experience).. He is a very progressive doctor and are up to-date. He told me if you are given your kids and other family members a balanced diet then there is no critical problems as you said but:
> 
> He said Iranian soil lost its power to enrich food by very important minerals like iodine and Selenium. The latter was the one guilty of soulless color of skin, darkened skins, bad hair, so much cancer, so much liver and kidney problems... He said there is no selenium left in soil... and we need to take the selenium supplement ASAP.
> 
> He said specially for those who live in polluted areas with all sorts of heavy metals like lead. Because Selenium is the one that act against these poisonous heavy metals.
> 
> This is why he suggested Selenium and iodine as the only two supplements needed only if we have a balanced diet of fish, vegs, fruits, protean, fiber..He recommended a 50 micro gram dose of selen per day for people who have weak status. Only a pill (50) once a week for myself and all other healthy people. and of course consulting your doctor if you are going to give it to children and seek people (including pregnant)..
> 
> 
> We have many doctors here... How do you see these Selenium thing ?*
> 
> 
> یا خیی... هالزلمه بالصوره تبعتک منه احد الارهاببین مزعومه بانو کان ورا 9/11 بامریکا؟


I imagined that full moon is obsessed and hateful like him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

scythian500 said:


> *I recently talked about this very same issue with my friend ( an specialist with 40 years of experience).. He is a very progressive doctor and are up to-date. He told me if you are given your kids and other family members a balanced diet then there is no critical problems as you said but:
> 
> He said Iranian soil lost its power to enrich food by very important minerals like iodine and Selenium. The latter was the one guilty of soulless color of skin, darkened skins, bad hair, so much cancer, so much liver and kidney problems... He said there is no selenium left in soil... and we need to take the selenium supplement ASAP.
> 
> He said specially for those who live in polluted areas with all sorts of heavy metals like lead. Because Selenium is the one that act against these poisonous heavy metals.
> 
> This is why he suggested Selenium and iodine as the only two supplements needed only if we have a balanced diet of fish, vegs, fruits, protean, fiber..He recommended a 50 micro gram dose of selen per day for people who have weak status. Only a pill (50) once a week for myself and all other healthy people. and of course consulting your doctor if you are going to give it to children and seek people (including pregnant)..
> 
> 
> We have many doctors here... How do you see these Selenium thing ?*


and probably a few decade later they will notice the consequences of adding that artificial supplements!

like what happened to milk, turning an anti cancer product to a source of cancer, it's part of our capabilities!

http://jamejamonline.ir/sara/2376955889337844734/این-شیرهای-سرطان-زا-را-نخورید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Madali said:


> To all Iranians here who studied to be doctors or studying, why the hell are we so exciting about prescribing medicines? Doctors tell every mother to give iron supplements, A & D supplements, multivitamin supplements, and calcium supplements, and it makes one think that its a wonder that humans have been alive for so long, given that we need so many pills to survive.
> 
> I refused to give my baby any of this (except A & D) but it annoys me that whenever I visit ANY doctor, they always go, WHAT, you don't give them IRON drops??? I'm like why should I? I give my kid a healthy diet, but they still insist that if I don't give iron drops. Yesterday a doctor gave me such a guilt trip, that I bought multivitamins, calcium, and iron drops (it came to around 70,000 toman) and when I walked home and looked at all the pills, I thought, "and this all is for a HEALTHY child".
> 
> I still don't want to give it to him, but my wife thinks that if she doesn't give it to him, she's a bad mom, and my son will probably grow up to be sick, short, thin, and stupid.


well as of my understanding a healthy newborn need Iron supplement because of the low amount of Iron in human breast milk so if a child exclusively receive breast milk after 4 month till he/she manage to it the family food as main food he is at risk of Iron Deficiency so we prescribe Iron drop at those times ,by the way when you give the Irons you find in Iran drugstore to the child you must be too careful about the baby teeth .
about A+D again we have the same problem with vitamin D ,Breast Milk likely won't provide enough vitamin D for the child. so I suggest you gave the child Iron and Vitamin D but the rest of the supplements are nonsense.and you better provide the mother with a balanced diets o she ca gave whats needed to the child.
by the way I see no reason why you must gave the child any multivitamin if the diet is a healthy one and the baby is healthy and have enough outdoor time.



mohsen said:


> and probably a few decade later they will notice the consequences of adding that artificial supplements!
> 
> like what happened to milk, turning an anti cancer product to a source of cancer, it's part of our capabilities!
> 
> http://jamejamonline.ir/sara/2376955889337844734/این-شیرهای-سرطان-زا-را-نخورید


چه مقاله مستند و علمی . چه قدر برای ادعاش دلیلهای محکم آورده بود
جانم به اطلاع نویسنده مقاله برسانید که وقتی میخواد خبر علمی بده اول خبر را درست بفهمد. بگذارید اون چیزی را که نویسنده مقاله فراموش کرده بنویسه برایتان توضیح بدم
تحقیقات نشان میدهند که لبنیات با چربی کامل باعث افزایش ریسک سرطانهایی مثل پروستات ، سینه ، تخمدان و ..... میشود
حالا هرکی دلش میخواهد بره برای سلامتی لبنیات سنتی بگیره

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3357167/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> well as of my understanding a healthy newborn need Iron supplement because of the low amount of Iron in human breast milk so if a child exclusively receive breast milk after 4 month till he/she manage to it the family food as main food he is at risk of Iron Deficiency so we prescribe Iron drop at those times ,by the way when you give the Irons you find in Iran drugstore to the child you must be too careful about the baby teeth .
> about A+D again we have the same problem with vitamin D ,Breast Milk likely won't provide enough vitamin D for the child. so I suggest you gave the child Iron and Vitamin D but the rest of the supplements are nonsense.and you better provide the mother with a balanced diets o she ca gave whats needed to the child.
> by the way I see no reason why you must gave the child any multivitamin if the diet is a healthy one and the baby is healthy and have enough outdoor time.
> 
> 
> چه مقاله مستند و علمی . چه قدر برای ادعاش دلیلهای محکم آورده بود
> جانم به اطلاع نویسنده مقاله برسانید که وقتی میخواد خبر علمی بده اول خبر را درست بفهمد. بگذارید اون چیزی را که نویسنده مقاله فراموش کرده بنویسه برایتان توضیح بدم
> تحقیقات نشان میدهند که لبنیات با چربی کامل باعث افزایش ریسک سرطانهایی مثل پروستات ، سینه ، تخمدان و ..... میشود
> حالا هرکی دلش میخواهد بره برای سلامتی لبنیات سنتی بگیره
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3357167/


این تحقیق جدید هست، مقاله ای که لینکش رو دادی خلاصه ای از مقالات مختلف در سالهای گذشته بوده که هیچ کدوم هم به تاثیر اضافه کردن ویتامین دی نپرداخته بودن، در ضمن این خبر تحقیق هست نه خود مقاله علمی
البته میزان مستند و علمی بودن مقاله خودت هم بماند!

تو کدوم یکی از مقاله هات به جامعه آماریشون لبنیات سنتی دادن که حالا واسه ما نتیجه گیری علمی هم رو کردی!؟


----------



## Madali

JEskandari said:


> well as of my understanding a healthy newborn need Iron supplement because of the low amount of Iron in human breast milk so if a child exclusively receive breast milk after 4 month till he/she manage to it the family food as main food he is at risk of Iron Deficiency so we prescribe Iron drop at those times ,by the way when you give the Irons you find in Iran drugstore to the child you must be too careful about the baby teeth .
> about A+D again we have the same problem with vitamin D ,Breast Milk likely won't provide enough vitamin D for the child. so I suggest you gave the child Iron and Vitamin D but the rest of the supplements are nonsense.and you better provide the mother with a balanced diets o she ca gave whats needed to the child.
> by the way I see no reason why you must gave the child any multivitamin if the diet is a healthy one and the baby is healthy and have enough outdoor time.



But this is a major problem I have with this mentality. Why would breast milk not have enough iron for a baby? Human evolution has gone through millions of years to be where we are today. Why should we reach 2016 and suddenly realize, oh shit, breastmilk doesn't have enough iron. In evolution science, to me the logical course would be if there were several babies born, and one mother had a gene that produced more iron in her breast, and this was beneficial to human beings, than her babies would have a more likelihood to survive, therefore her extra iron genetics would survive for longer and produce more.

Iron in human milk is supposed to be absorbed by the body much more than other iron fortified foods
http://kellymom.com/nutrition/vitamins/iron/

Here is a publication that mentions that,
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/104/1/119
I quote, ". For example, greater than 50% of iron from human milk is absorbed compared with typically less than 12% of iron from cow milk–derived formula"


One of the side effects of iron supplements is diarrhea. Every doctor shrugs this off as if its no big deal. But diarrhea is the body's way of telling us that what the body is receiving is dangerous. Like vomiting, the body is cleansing itself. From the same article mentioned above,
"The proposed mechanism is that the higher iron content of iron-fortified formulas may saturate lactoferrin, a protein important in protecting the intestine from overgrowth with _Escherichia coli_. Infants fed iron-fortified formula, partially breastfed infants supplemented with iron-fortified formula, and exclusively breastfed infants who receive iron supplements may have a higher prevalence of _E coli_ in the fecal flora compared with exclusively breastfed infants who receive no iron supplementation. In the latter, lactobacillus predominate"

Check out this study which shows that unnecessary iron adversely affects growth in babies,
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12421836?dopt=Abstract

And one of the worst aspects of iron drops that is issued in Iran is the psychological factor. Due to evolution, babies are programmed to trust their parents. Its a useful survival trait. So, when a mother gives a baby iron drop, the baby eagerly opens his or her mouth, and then realizes, oh shit, this tastes HORRIBLE. So, the existing trust level is declining. And this is what happens next. Baby stops eating everything mom offers, baby becomes fussy, baby doesn't eat many different kinds of food, baby's diet now is not diverse enough, baby needs a bunch of supplements so they don't get sick, but since supplements are not natural, they continue becoming a very unhealthy baby.

I'm sorry, but this really makes me angry. It's like how most women in Iran are having caesarean surgery instead of natural birth, because caesarean is so convenient for the doctors and hospital, since they can plan it well and schedule patients in such a way to maximize profitability per day, while natural births can be unexpected surprises.

Also, easy-peasy for the moms ,who don't have to have natural births, don't need to breastfeed, and don't have to both with natural, diverse food, since its easier to give cerealac and supplements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

به این میگن یه تلاش سازمان یافته علیه کلینتون:
http://hastidownload.biz/دانلود-فیلم-clinton-cash-2016/

به نظرم ترامپ از قبل انتخاب شده



Madali said:


> But this is a major problem I have with this mentality. Why would breast milk not have enough iron for a baby? Human evolution has gone through millions of years to be where we are today. Why should we reach 2016 and suddenly realize, oh shit, breastmilk doesn't have enough iron.


cause aluminum pots became dominant in our kitchen. Aluminum will replace itself in blood; so unless you leave Aluminum behind or Mr evolution decides to build our body with Aluminum! we will continue to have this problem.


----------



## Madali

mohsen said:


> به این میگن یه تلاش سازمان یافته علیه کلینتون:
> http://hastidownload.biz/دانلود-فیلم-clinton-cash-2016/
> 
> به نظرم ترامپ از قبل انتخاب شده
> 
> 
> cause aluminum jars became dominant in our kitchen. Aluminum will replace itself in blood; so unless you leave Aluminum behind or Mr evolution decides to build our body with Aluminum! we will continue to have this problem.



If iron deficiency is a recent occurrence in the human body, then the medical industry needs to look at the roots, rather then give us pills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> این تحقیق جدید هست، مقاله ای که لینکش رو دادی خلاصه ای از مقالات مختلف در سالهای گذشته بوده که هیچ کدوم هم به تاثیر اضافه کردن ویتامین دی نپرداخته بودن، در ضمن این خبر تحقیق هست نه خود مقاله علمی
> البته میزان مستند و علمی بودن مقاله خودت هم بماند!
> 
> تو کدوم یکی از مقاله هات به جامعه آماریشون لبنیات سنتی دادن که حالا واسه ما نتیجه گیری علمی هم رو کردی!؟


کدوم تحقیق جدید لطفا لینک اون تحقیق را هم بگذارید تا ما هم بدونیم.
اون لینکها هم خودشان کیفیتشان مشخص است یکی بدون هر گونه رفرنسی هستش اون یکی برای هرچی گفته رفرنسشم هست
در مورد ویتامین دی و سرطان تا حالا که تحقیقها همه بر سر این بوده که ویتامین دی اثر محافظت کننده در برابر انواع سرطانها بخصوص 
دستگاه گوارش دارد . 
http://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-prevention/risk/diet/vitamin-d-fact-sheet
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1470481/



Madali said:


> But this is a major problem I have with this mentality. Why would breast milk not have enough iron for a baby? Human evolution has gone through millions of years to be where we are today. Why should we reach 2016 and suddenly realize, oh shit, breastmilk doesn't have enough iron. In evolution science, to me the logical course would be if there were several babies born, and one mother had a gene that produced more iron in her breast, and this was beneficial to human beings, than her babies would have a more likelihood to survive, therefore her extra iron genetics would survive for longer and produce more.
> 
> Iron in human milk is supposed to be absorbed by the body much more than other iron fortified foods
> http://kellymom.com/nutrition/vitamins/iron/
> 
> Here is a publication that mentions that,
> http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/104/1/119
> I quote, ". For example, greater than 50% of iron from human milk is absorbed compared with typically less than 12% of iron from cow milk–derived formula"
> 
> 
> One of the side effects of iron supplements is diarrhea. Every doctor shrugs this off as if its no big deal. But diarrhea is the body's way of telling us that what the body is receiving is dangerous. Like vomiting, the body is cleansing itself. From the same article mentioned above,
> "The proposed mechanism is that the higher iron content of iron-fortified formulas may saturate lactoferrin, a protein important in protecting the intestine from overgrowth with _Escherichia coli_. Infants fed iron-fortified formula, partially breastfed infants supplemented with iron-fortified formula, and exclusively breastfed infants who receive iron supplements may have a higher prevalence of _E coli_ in the fecal flora compared with exclusively breastfed infants who receive no iron supplementation. In the latter, lactobacillus predominate"
> 
> Check out this study which shows that unnecessary iron adversely affects growth in babies,
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12421836?dopt=Abstract
> 
> And one of the worst aspects of iron drops that is issued in Iran is the psychological factor. Due to evolution, babies are programmed to trust their parents. Its a useful survival trait. So, when a mother gives a baby iron drop, the baby eagerly opens his or her mouth, and then realizes, oh shit, this tastes HORRIBLE. So, the existing trust level is declining. And this is what happens next. Baby stops eating everything mom offers, baby becomes fussy, baby doesn't eat many different kinds of food, baby's diet now is not diverse enough, baby needs a bunch of supplements so they don't get sick, but since supplements are not natural, they continue becoming a very unhealthy baby.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this really makes me angry. It's like how most women in Iran are having caesarean surgery instead of natural birth, because caesarean is so convenient for the doctors and hospital, since they can plan it well and schedule patients in such a way to maximize profitability per day, while natural births can be unexpected surprises.
> 
> Also, easy-peasy for the moms ,who don't have to have natural births, don't need to breastfeed, and don't have to both with natural, diverse food, since its easier to give cerealac and supplements.


well caesarean is easier for doctor but not for the mother. and our problem with this procedure is partly due to the fact that they pay a lot less to a doctor in normal delivery compared to C-section while a normal delivery is a lot harder for the doctor.

and well absorption of Iron is easier in mother milk but the amount of the Iron is so low that in many cases that can't compensate the needs of the baby.
also about natural evolution ,well nature prefer to conserve mother rather than the child ,the mother itself need iron,if a mother genetic is so that she produce a milk with less iron then she'll be healthier and can take better care of the children and can produce more children and so that gene have better chance of survival.if the mother produce more Iron in milk then the children like it at the beginning but the mother loose iron specially in primitive societies of let say 50000 years ago she become anemic , and she'll become sic now who is gonna protect the child and take care of him ?



mohsen said:


> این تحقیق جدید هست، مقاله ای که لینکش رو دادی خلاصه ای از مقالات مختلف در سالهای گذشته بوده که هیچ کدوم هم به تاثیر اضافه کردن ویتامین دی نپرداخته بودن، در ضمن این خبر تحقیق هست نه خود مقاله علمی
> البته میزان مستند و علمی بودن مقاله خودت هم بماند!
> 
> تو کدوم یکی از مقاله هات به جامعه آماریشون لبنیات سنتی دادن که حالا واسه ما نتیجه گیری علمی هم رو کردی!؟


لبنیات سنتی چربی بالاتری داره و اون چربی بالاتر با سرطان نسبت داره



Madali said:


> If iron deficiency is a recent occurrence in the human body, then the medical industry needs to look at the roots, rather then give us pills.


Its not a new problem , we just didn't care about health in last centuries . if any one was sick it was the will of God if anybody died young , he lived his allocated time. people in old days if lived to 50 years were considered quite old 


mohsen said:


> cause aluminum pots became dominant in our kitchen. Aluminum will replace itself in blood; so unless you leave Aluminum behind or Mr evolution decides to build our body with Aluminum! we will continue to have this problem.


شما به میزان 1 بار یک قاشق شربت انتی اسید بخور صد برابر میزانی که در عرض یکسال استفاده از ظروف آلومینیومی جذب بدنتان بشه آلومینیوم به بدنتان میرسه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> کدوم تحقیق جدید لطفا لینک اون تحقیق را هم بگذارید تا ما هم بدونیم.
> اون لینکها هم خودشان کیفیتشان مشخص است یکی بدون هر گونه رفرنسی هستش اون یکی برای هرچی گفته رفرنسشم هست
> در مورد ویتامین دی و سرطان تا حالا که تحقیقها همه بر سر این بوده که ویتامین دی اثر محافظت کننده در برابر انواع سرطانها بخصوص
> دستگاه گوارش دارد .
> http://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-prevention/risk/diet/vitamin-d-fact-sheet
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1470481/


کسی هم نگفته ویتامین دی که به صورت طبیعی توی غذاها هست سرطنزاست ولی حالا چند تحقیق در مورد ویتامین دی که به صورت مصنوعی و به همراه کوفت و زهرمارهای مصنوعی دیگه به شیر اضافه میشه وجود داره؟

اگر منظورت این هست که خبرگزاری از خودش درآورده که هیچ، ولیکن کلا خبرگزاریهای ما عادت به رفرنس ندارن، مقاله هم نروژی بوده پس انتظار نداشته باش به این زودها برات ترجمه اش کنن بزارن رو اینترنت


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> کسی هم نگفته ویتامین دی که به صورت طبیعی توی غذاها هست سرطنزاست ولی حالا چند تحقیق در مورد ویتامین دی که به صورت مصنوعی و به همراه کوفت و زهرمارهای مصنوعی دیگه به شیر اضافه میشه وجود داره؟
> 
> اگر منظورت این هست که خبرگزاری از خودش درآورده که هیچ، ولیکن کلا خبرگزاریهای ما عادت به رفرنس ندارن، مقاله هم نروژی بوده پس انتظار نداشته باش به این زودها برات ترجمه اش کنن بزارن رو اینترنت


من ترجمه مقاله نمیخوام لینک به همان مقاله اصلی هم گیرم بیاد یک کاریش میکنم . 
در ضمن تمام تحقیقاتی که در این ضمینه بوده بحث از ویتامن دی کمکی بوده


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> لبنیات سنتی چربی بالاتری داره و اون چربی بالاتر با سرطان نسبت داره


توی اون تحقیق ها فاکتور افزودنی های مصنوعی لحاظ نشده بوده
خیلی واضح هم توی همون مقاله اولی نوشته در مورد شیر تجاری هست (نه شیر سنتی)
commercial milks




> شما به میزان 1 بار یک قاشق شربت انتی اسید بخور صد برابر میزانی که در عرض یکسال استفاده از ظروف آلومینیومی جذب بدنتان بشه آلومینیوم به بدنتان میرسه


میزانش مهم نیست، بالاخره دفع میشه، استفاده روزانه و همیشگی مسئله است
در ضمن توی شربته یون هست یا مولکول؟


----------



## Madali

JEskandari said:


> and well absorption of Iron is easier in mother milk but the amount of the Iron is so low that in many cases that can't compensate the needs of the baby.
> also about natural evolution ,well nature prefer to conserve mother rather than the child ,the mother itself need iron,if a mother genetic is so that she produce a milk with less iron then she'll be healthier and can take better care of the children and can produce more children and so that gene have better chance of survival.if the mother produce more Iron in milk then the children like it at the beginning but the mother loose iron specially in primitive societies of let say 50000 years ago she become anemic , and she'll become sic now who is gonna protect the child and take care of him ?



An interesting theory, but I don't think the research matches it.

Here is a study in Indian done a decade ago,
https://internationalbreastfeedingjournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1746-4358-3-3

The conclusion states,
"Exclusively breastfed infants of non-anemic and anemic mothers did not develop iron deficiency or iron deficiency anemia by six months of age."

This shows that the human female body does not conserve iron at the cost of the baby.

Here is another study from 2012 done in brazil,
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0104-42302014000100018&script=sci_arttext

Conclusion,
"According to the results of this study, exclusive breastfeeding protects infants from iron deficiency and iron deficiency anemia for the first four months of life."

Either we look at first 6 months or first 4 months, we can at least conclude that natural selection has prepared human babies that are exclusively breastfed a safety net of at least 4 months. That is, natural milk from the mother is providing the complete iron needs of the baby. Therefore, evolution is not providing less than optimal iron needs for baby and saving it for the mother.

Which makes sense, because if Cavemom X did not have enough iron for herself and her babies, but Cavemom Y had a bit more iron, which was enough for her and her babies, then Cavemom X would have only 2 baby surviving, while Cavemom Y would have 10 babies surviving, so genetics for Cavemoms who have more irons in their body would live on.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> توی اون تحقیق ها فاکتور افزودنی های مصنوعی لحاظ نشده بوده
> خیلی واضح هم توی همون مقاله اولی نوشته در مورد شیر تجاری هست (نه شیر سنتی)
> commercial milks
> 
> 
> 
> میزانش مهم نیست، بالاخره دفع میشه، استفاده روزانه و همیشگی مسئله است
> در ضمن توی شربته یون هست یا مولکول؟


in the syrup you'll find Al(OH)3 + Mg(OH)2



Madali said:


> An interesting theory, but I don't think the research matches it.
> 
> Here is a study in Indian done a decade ago,
> https://internationalbreastfeedingjournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1746-4358-3-3
> 
> The conclusion states,
> "Exclusively breastfed infants of non-anemic and anemic mothers did not develop iron deficiency or iron deficiency anemia by six months of age."
> 
> This shows that the human female body does not conserve iron at the cost of the baby.
> 
> Here is another study from 2012 done in brazil,
> http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0104-42302014000100018&script=sci_arttext
> 
> Conclusion,
> "According to the results of this study, exclusive breastfeeding protects infants from iron deficiency and iron deficiency anemia for the first four months of life."
> 
> Either we look at first 6 months or first 4 months, we can at least conclude that natural selection has prepared human babies that are exclusively breastfed a safety net of at least 4 months. That is, natural milk from the mother is providing the complete iron needs of the baby. Therefore, evolution is not providing less than optimal iron needs for baby and saving it for the mother.
> 
> Which makes sense, because if Cavemom X did not have enough iron for herself and her babies, but Cavemom Y had a bit more iron, which was enough for her and her babies, then Cavemom X would have only 2 baby surviving, while Cavemom Y would have 10 babies surviving, so genetics for Cavemoms who have more irons in their body would live on.


you can't decide by one study alone and this is the one from Brazil with interesting results
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0104-42302014000100018


> Results
> 
> At four months, 5.7% presented iron deficiency and 3.4% had iron deficiency anemia. At six months, the percentage of children with iron deficiency increased more than four times, reaching 26.1%, while iron deficiency anemia was present in 23.9% of the infants studied. Iron deficiency at six months of age was significantly correlated to growth velocity.
> 
> Conclusion
> 
> According to the results of this study, exclusive breastfeeding protects infants from iron deficiency and iron deficiency anemia for the first four months of life. After this age, in accordance with the literature, the findings of this study demonstrated an increase in anemia and iron deficiency rates, adding to evidence that supports the monitoring of iron levels in exclusively breastfed children presenting higher weight gains beginning at four months of age.


you see after for month there is 23.9% chance of Iron deficiency anemia and that's why after 4 month we add Iron supplement.


----------



## scythian500

JEskandari said:


> کدوم تحقیق جدید لطفا لینک اون تحقیق را هم بگذارید تا ما هم بدونیم.
> اون لینکها هم خودشان کیفیتشان مشخص است یکی بدون هر گونه رفرنسی هستش اون یکی برای هرچی گفته رفرنسشم هست
> در مورد ویتامین دی و سرطان تا حالا که تحقیقها همه بر سر این بوده که ویتامین دی اثر محافظت کننده در برابر انواع سرطانها بخصوص
> دستگاه گوارش دارد .
> http://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-prevention/risk/diet/vitamin-d-fact-sheet
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1470481/
> 
> 
> well caesarean is easier for doctor but not for the mother. and our problem with this procedure is partly due to the fact that they pay a lot less to a doctor in normal delivery compared to C-section while a normal delivery is a lot harder for the doctor.
> 
> and well absorption of Iron is easier in mother milk but the amount of the Iron is so low that in many cases that can't compensate the needs of the baby.
> also about natural evolution ,well nature prefer to conserve mother rather than the child ,the mother itself need iron,if a mother genetic is so that she produce a milk with less iron then she'll be healthier and can take better care of the children and can produce more children and so that gene have better chance of survival.if the mother produce more Iron in milk then the children like it at the beginning but the mother loose iron specially in primitive societies of let say 50000 years ago she become anemic , and she'll become sic now who is gonna protect the child and take care of him ?
> 
> 
> لبنیات سنتی چربی بالاتری داره و اون چربی بالاتر با سرطان نسبت داره
> 
> 
> Its not a new problem , we just didn't care about health in last centuries . if any one was sick it was the will of God if anybody died young , he lived his allocated time. people in old days if lived to 50 years were considered quite old
> 
> شما به میزان 1 بار یک قاشق شربت انتی اسید بخور صد برابر میزانی که در عرض یکسال استفاده از ظروف آلومینیومی جذب بدنتان بشه آلومینیوم به بدنتان میرسه


A Question to Doctors here;

How come Cancer is more prominent in developed countries than others? How come Canada, US, Western Europe are record holders of cancer?


----------



## AmirPatriot

scythian500 said:


> A Question to Doctors here;
> 
> How come Cancer is more prominent in developed countries than others? How come Canada, US, Western Europe are record holders of cancer?



Probably they are more affluent so they consume more junk like drugs, alcohol, they smoke and eat junk food. Some populations also have higher rates due to genetics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

scythian500 said:


> A Question to Doctors here;
> 
> How come Cancer is more prominent in developed countries than others? How come Canada, US, Western Europe are record holders of cancer?


Its not that easy ,if in a country people live up to 80 year and in a country they live up to 60 years then the cancer is more prominent in country A.
if in a country they tend to eat more fatty foods then you expect higher rate of cancers . if a country have more sun exposure then you expect higher rate of skin cancer.
also there is the matter of diagnosing the cancer in early stages and add them to reports in western countries or don't diagnose the problem and treat for example gastric cancer as Indigestion for several years. in developing countries .



AmirPatriot said:


> Probably they are more affluent so they consume more junk like drugs, alcohol, they smoke and eat junk food. Some populations also have higher rates due to genetics.


you can find Korea , check republic , Slovenia , Hungary ,... at the top of list . they report cancer in early stage unlike the developing countries . for example you can have prostate cancer for 10-15 years and die of old age before the cancer kill you .

look at this site and check the deaths you see how death rate vary in countries if you change which type of cancer you want to compare
for example when it come to cervical cancer no where in the world can reach Africa
http://www.worldlifeexpectancy.com/cause-of-death/cervical-cancer/by-country/

now let change it to leukemia and see that how little you can encounter it in Africa 
http://www.worldlifeexpectancy.com/cause-of-death/leukemia/by-country/

now change it to oral cancer and you see Asia is record holder 
http://www.worldlifeexpectancy.com/cause-of-death/oral-cancer/by-country/


----------



## scythian500

*چرا از رهبری انتقاد نمی کنید؟ جواب دکتر حسن عباسی*

http://www.aparat.com/v/tmZs4


----------



## raptor22

An interesting point of view on Turkey coup, I think she was high ....


روایتی ناگفته از کودتای ترکیه
این روزها درباره کودتای ترکیه برداشت و تفسیرها مختلفی می شود اما روایتی که «هدی جنات» بیان کرده، روایت جدیدی است.
خبرگزاری مهر: این روزها درباره کودتای ترکیه برداشت و تفسیرها مختلفی می شود اما روایتی که «هدی جنات» بیان کرده، روایت جدیدی است.
«هدی جنات» تحلیلگر سیاسی در شبکه اجتماعی روایت کودتای ترکیه و شکست آن را به گونه ای دیگر بیان کرده و نوشته است: قبلا به شما گفته بودم که در ترکیه در تابستان کودتا رخ داده خواهد شد و پیش بینی مرا باور کردید حالا می خواهم چگونگی شکست کودتا را شرح دهم.
همانطور که دنیا شاهد بود در جمعه شب گذشته کودتای نظامی در ترکیه رخ داد. کودتایی که تحلیلگران سیاسی خبره نیز نتوانستند آنرا پیش بینی کنند. این کودتا از سوی ۶۰ درصد از ارتش ترکیه رقم خورد. نیروی هوایی و پیاده و حتی نظامیان احتیاط به خیابان آمدند تا از همکاران خود حمایت کنند.
تانکها به خیابانهای آنکارا و استانبول بزرگترین شهرهای ترکیه آمدند و بالگردهای ارتش در حالی که حامل سربازان برای پیاده کردن آنها در مراکز حساس و تسلط بر این مراکز بودند به پرواز درآمدند. این ماموریت با موفقیت انجام شد و بر ساختمان تلویزیون و فرودگاه بین المللی آتاتورک و ساختمان پارلمان و کاخ ریاست جمهوری مسلط شدند. اردوغان با بالگرد نظامی به فرودگاه بین المللی آنکارا منتقل شد و از وی خواسته شد که سریعا کشور را ترک کند.
هدی جنات می نویسد: اردوغان با خواسته سران کودتا موافقت کرد به شرط اینکه جان وی و خانواده اش حفظ شود. پس از آن از طریق اسکایپ پیام صوتی از متن هواپیما داد و از طرفداران خود خواست که به خیابانهای بیایند و این کودتا را متوقف کنند. در ساعات اولیه از کودتا احدی به خیابان نیامد و اوضاع مبهم بود.
وی نوشت: پس از آن چه شد؟؟ هواپیمای اردوغان از فرودگاه آنکارا به خارج از کشور رفت و اردوغان درخواست پناهندگی به آلمان کرد که با مخالفت روبرو شد. آذربایجان و ایران نیز مرزهای خود را به روی اردوغان بستند. اردوغان چاره ای جز بازگشت نداشت. اینجا نقطه تحولی بزرگی است. هواپیمای اردوغان در پایگاه اینجرلیک در جنوب ترکیه بر زمین نشست. قبل از آن اردوغان از داخل هواپیما با اوباما به شکل تلفنی با یکدیگر گفتگو کرده بودند (آنگونه که واشنگتن پست نوشته است). اردوغان از اوباما خواست که اجازه دهد هواپیمایش در پایگاه آمریکایی بر زمین بنشیند. در ادامه ۱۲ جنگنده اف۱۶ ناشناس در آسمان آنکارا و استانبول به پرواز در آمد و بالگرد های ارتش ترکیه که تعداد آنها ۲۵ عدد بود را سرنگون کرد. این بالگردها حامل سربازان و برخی فرماندهانی بود که عازم تسلط بر مناطق حساس دیگر در کشور بودند. جنگ واقعی در هوا میان نیروی هوایی آمریکا و بالگردهای ارتش ترکیه درگرفت. بالگردهای ترکیه سرنگون شدند و همه سرنشینان آن جان باختند. تعداد سربازان و افسرانی که در این بالگردها بودند ۸۰۰ سرباز و ۵۰ افسر بود.
وی در ادامه می نویسد: فرمانده نیروی هوایی ترکیه تماس از سیا درباره تسلیم شدن و توقف کودتا دریافت می کند و اینکه در غیر این صورت همه نظامیان ترک در مرزها و در خیابانها از هوا هدف قرار می دهند. سران کودتا گزینه ای غیر از توقف کودتا و دستور به سربازان برای عقب نشینی از خیابان و پایان کودتا نداشتند.
هدی جنات در ادامه نوشت: حالا فهمیدید که علت وجود پایگاه آمریکایی در هر کشوری چیست؟ هدف ممانعت از اجرای حادثه ای که در ترکیه رخ داد. این در کشورهای قطر، عربستان، بحرین، کویت و امارات نیز صادق است. همه آنها پایگاه های نظامی آمریکایی برای ممانعت از کودتا و حرکت مردمی ضد رژیمهای حافظ منافع آمریکاست.
وی می نویسد: آری کودتایی که فرماندهان نیروی هوایی ارتش ترکیه دست به آن زدند پس از دخالت ابرقدرت دنیا شکست خورد. ۲۴ بالگرد حامل نظامیان در فرصت کوتاهی سرنگون شد چه کسی از هوا آنها را ساقط کرد؟؟ مگر رهبران کودتا فرماندهان نیروی هوایی نبودند. به نظر من تنها اشتباه فرماندهان ارتش ترکیه و شکست کودتای آنها در این بود که دست به اقدام شتابزده در خروج نیروهای ترکیه از عراق و هدف قرار دادن مراکز داعش در مرزهای ترکیه بود. این اقدام از نگاه آمریکا ضد منافع واشنگتن بود و این برداشت را گرفتند که کودتاچیان به طور حتم در ضدیت با آنها حرکت خواهند کرد و حضورنظامی آنها در ترکیه را در معرض خطر قرار خواهند داد. آمریکا در کنار اردوغان ایستاد چون منافع آن در عراق و سوریه با آن یکی بود. اوباما تصمیم به شکست کودتا گرفت. در هنگام صبح اردوغان از پایگاه اینجرلیک آمریکا به آنکارا بازگشت.
هدی جنات نوشت: اردوغان از نظر سیاسی و امنیتی ساقط شده است و بیش از سه درصد از ملت ترکیه با وی نیستند. اکثریت دربها را بستند و به دستورات ارتش در همسویی با کودتا توجه کردند. اگر آمریکا و تفنگنداران و هواپیماهای آمریکایی نبود هم اکنون اردوغا​

ن در یکی از کشورها پناهنده بود البته اگر کشوری با پناهندگی وی موافقت می کرد. اردوغان می رفت تا آوارگی ملتها و غرق شدن آنها در دریا تمام شود تا تجارت اعضای بدن انسان کاهش یابد و سرکرده های داعش در ترکیه بازداشت شوند. اگر کودتا موفق می شد همه اینها محقق می شد. اما کودتا به نفع آمریکا و سیاست های آن در منطقه نیست از همین رو در راستای شکست این کودتا حرکت کرد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

in kheili jalebe:

https://rasekhoon.net/article/print/912864/پراکندگی-فرق-و-مذاهب-تشیع-در-کردستان/

Inam hamintor:

http://hawzahnews.com/detail/News/354695 راجع به سادات کرد

این هم خیلی جالبه

http://www.valiasr-aj.com/fa/page.php?bank=khabar&id=239


----------



## scythian500

*ویدئویی از سخنان نخست وزیر انگلستان با استناد به آیات قرآن*

http://fa.shafaqna.com/news/207513


----------



## like_a_boss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759794226968211456
@mike2000 is back @SOHEIL


----------



## Hack-Hook

like_a_boss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759794226968211456
> @mike2000 is back @SOHEIL


Well we are top in the world for many sort of plastic surgery .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> An interesting point of view on Turkey coup, I think she was high ....
> 
> 
> روایتی ناگفته از کودتای ترکیه
> این روزها درباره کودتای ترکیه برداشت و تفسیرها مختلفی می شود اما روایتی که «هدی جنات» بیان کرده، روایت جدیدی است.
> خبرگزاری مهر: این روزها درباره کودتای ترکیه برداشت و تفسیرها مختلفی می شود اما روایتی که «هدی جنات» بیان کرده، روایت جدیدی است.
> «هدی جنات» تحلیلگر سیاسی در شبکه اجتماعی روایت کودتای ترکیه و شکست آن را به گونه ای دیگر بیان کرده و نوشته است: قبلا به شما گفته بودم که در ترکیه در تابستان کودتا رخ داده خواهد شد و پیش بینی مرا باور کردید حالا می خواهم چگونگی شکست کودتا را شرح دهم.
> همانطور که دنیا شاهد بود در جمعه شب گذشته کودتای نظامی در ترکیه رخ داد. کودتایی که تحلیلگران سیاسی خبره نیز نتوانستند آنرا پیش بینی کنند. این کودتا از سوی ۶۰ درصد از ارتش ترکیه رقم خورد. نیروی هوایی و پیاده و حتی نظامیان احتیاط به خیابان آمدند تا از همکاران خود حمایت کنند.
> تانکها به خیابانهای آنکارا و استانبول بزرگترین شهرهای ترکیه آمدند و بالگردهای ارتش در حالی که حامل سربازان برای پیاده کردن آنها در مراکز حساس و تسلط بر این مراکز بودند به پرواز درآمدند. این ماموریت با موفقیت انجام شد و بر ساختمان تلویزیون و فرودگاه بین المللی آتاتورک و ساختمان پارلمان و کاخ ریاست جمهوری مسلط شدند. اردوغان با بالگرد نظامی به فرودگاه بین المللی آنکارا منتقل شد و از وی خواسته شد که سریعا کشور را ترک کند.
> هدی جنات می نویسد: اردوغان با خواسته سران کودتا موافقت کرد به شرط اینکه جان وی و خانواده اش حفظ شود. پس از آن از طریق اسکایپ پیام صوتی از متن هواپیما داد و از طرفداران خود خواست که به خیابانهای بیایند و این کودتا را متوقف کنند. در ساعات اولیه از کودتا احدی به خیابان نیامد و اوضاع مبهم بود.
> وی نوشت: پس از آن چه شد؟؟ هواپیمای اردوغان از فرودگاه آنکارا به خارج از کشور رفت و اردوغان درخواست پناهندگی به آلمان کرد که با مخالفت روبرو شد. آذربایجان و ایران نیز مرزهای خود را به روی اردوغان بستند. اردوغان چاره ای جز بازگشت نداشت. اینجا نقطه تحولی بزرگی است. هواپیمای اردوغان در پایگاه اینجرلیک در جنوب ترکیه بر زمین نشست. قبل از آن اردوغان از داخل هواپیما با اوباما به شکل تلفنی با یکدیگر گفتگو کرده بودند (آنگونه که واشنگتن پست نوشته است). اردوغان از اوباما خواست که اجازه دهد هواپیمایش در پایگاه آمریکایی بر زمین بنشیند. در ادامه ۱۲ جنگنده اف۱۶ ناشناس در آسمان آنکارا و استانبول به پرواز در آمد و بالگرد های ارتش ترکیه که تعداد آنها ۲۵ عدد بود را سرنگون کرد. این بالگردها حامل سربازان و برخی فرماندهانی بود که عازم تسلط بر مناطق حساس دیگر در کشور بودند. جنگ واقعی در هوا میان نیروی هوایی آمریکا و بالگردهای ارتش ترکیه درگرفت. بالگردهای ترکیه سرنگون شدند و همه سرنشینان آن جان باختند. تعداد سربازان و افسرانی که در این بالگردها بودند ۸۰۰ سرباز و ۵۰ افسر بود.
> وی در ادامه می نویسد: فرمانده نیروی هوایی ترکیه تماس از سیا درباره تسلیم شدن و توقف کودتا دریافت می کند و اینکه در غیر این صورت همه نظامیان ترک در مرزها و در خیابانها از هوا هدف قرار می دهند. سران کودتا گزینه ای غیر از توقف کودتا و دستور به سربازان برای عقب نشینی از خیابان و پایان کودتا نداشتند.
> هدی جنات در ادامه نوشت: حالا فهمیدید که علت وجود پایگاه آمریکایی در هر کشوری چیست؟ هدف ممانعت از اجرای حادثه ای که در ترکیه رخ داد. این در کشورهای قطر، عربستان، بحرین، کویت و امارات نیز صادق است. همه آنها پایگاه های نظامی آمریکایی برای ممانعت از کودتا و حرکت مردمی ضد رژیمهای حافظ منافع آمریکاست.
> وی می نویسد: آری کودتایی که فرماندهان نیروی هوایی ارتش ترکیه دست به آن زدند پس از دخالت ابرقدرت دنیا شکست خورد. ۲۴ بالگرد حامل نظامیان در فرصت کوتاهی سرنگون شد چه کسی از هوا آنها را ساقط کرد؟؟ مگر رهبران کودتا فرماندهان نیروی هوایی نبودند. به نظر من تنها اشتباه فرماندهان ارتش ترکیه و شکست کودتای آنها در این بود که دست به اقدام شتابزده در خروج نیروهای ترکیه از عراق و هدف قرار دادن مراکز داعش در مرزهای ترکیه بود. این اقدام از نگاه آمریکا ضد منافع واشنگتن بود و این برداشت را گرفتند که کودتاچیان به طور حتم در ضدیت با آنها حرکت خواهند کرد و حضورنظامی آنها در ترکیه را در معرض خطر قرار خواهند داد. آمریکا در کنار اردوغان ایستاد چون منافع آن در عراق و سوریه با آن یکی بود. اوباما تصمیم به شکست کودتا گرفت. در هنگام صبح اردوغان از پایگاه اینجرلیک آمریکا به آنکارا بازگشت.
> هدی جنات نوشت: اردوغان از نظر سیاسی و امنیتی ساقط شده است و بیش از سه درصد از ملت ترکیه با وی نیستند. اکثریت دربها را بستند و به دستورات ارتش در همسویی با کودتا توجه کردند. اگر آمریکا و تفنگنداران و هواپیماهای آمریکایی نبود هم اکنون اردوغا​
> 
> ن در یکی از کشورها پناهنده بود البته اگر کشوری با پناهندگی وی موافقت می کرد. اردوغان می رفت تا آوارگی ملتها و غرق شدن آنها در دریا تمام شود تا تجارت اعضای بدن انسان کاهش یابد و سرکرده های داعش در ترکیه بازداشت شوند. اگر کودتا موفق می شد همه اینها محقق می شد. اما کودتا به نفع آمریکا و سیاست های آن در منطقه نیست از همین رو در راستای شکست این کودتا حرکت کرد​


به این میگن یه اراجیف بی پایه و اساس محض
کودتا فقط به یه دلیل شکست خورد اونم مردم ترکیه بودن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

raptor22 said:


> An interesting point of view on Turkey coup, I think she was high ....
> 
> 
> روایتی ناگفته از کودتای ترکیه
> این روزها درباره کودتای ترکیه برداشت و تفسیرها مختلفی می شود اما روایتی که «هدی جنات» بیان کرده، روایت جدیدی است.
> خبرگزاری مهر: این روزها درباره کودتای ترکیه برداشت و تفسیرها مختلفی می شود اما روایتی که «هدی جنات» بیان کرده، روایت جدیدی است.
> «هدی جنات» تحلیلگر سیاسی در شبکه اجتماعی روایت کودتای ترکیه و شکست آن را به گونه ای دیگر بیان کرده و نوشته است: قبلا به شما گفته بودم که در ترکیه در تابستان کودتا رخ داده خواهد شد و پیش بینی مرا باور کردید حالا می خواهم چگونگی شکست کودتا را شرح دهم.
> همانطور که دنیا شاهد بود در جمعه شب گذشته کودتای نظامی در ترکیه رخ داد. کودتایی که تحلیلگران سیاسی خبره نیز نتوانستند آنرا پیش بینی کنند. این کودتا از سوی ۶۰ درصد از ارتش ترکیه رقم خورد. نیروی هوایی و پیاده و حتی نظامیان احتیاط به خیابان آمدند تا از همکاران خود حمایت کنند.
> تانکها به خیابانهای آنکارا و استانبول بزرگترین شهرهای ترکیه آمدند و بالگردهای ارتش در حالی که حامل سربازان برای پیاده کردن آنها در مراکز حساس و تسلط بر این مراکز بودند به پرواز درآمدند. این ماموریت با موفقیت انجام شد و بر ساختمان تلویزیون و فرودگاه بین المللی آتاتورک و ساختمان پارلمان و کاخ ریاست جمهوری مسلط شدند. اردوغان با بالگرد نظامی به فرودگاه بین المللی آنکارا منتقل شد و از وی خواسته شد که سریعا کشور را ترک کند.
> هدی جنات می نویسد: اردوغان با خواسته سران کودتا موافقت کرد به شرط اینکه جان وی و خانواده اش حفظ شود. پس از آن از طریق اسکایپ پیام صوتی از متن هواپیما داد و از طرفداران خود خواست که به خیابانهای بیایند و این کودتا را متوقف کنند. در ساعات اولیه از کودتا احدی به خیابان نیامد و اوضاع مبهم بود.
> وی نوشت: پس از آن چه شد؟؟ هواپیمای اردوغان از فرودگاه آنکارا به خارج از کشور رفت و اردوغان درخواست پناهندگی به آلمان کرد که با مخالفت روبرو شد. آذربایجان و ایران نیز مرزهای خود را به روی اردوغان بستند. اردوغان چاره ای جز بازگشت نداشت. اینجا نقطه تحولی بزرگی است. هواپیمای اردوغان در پایگاه اینجرلیک در جنوب ترکیه بر زمین نشست. قبل از آن اردوغان از داخل هواپیما با اوباما به شکل تلفنی با یکدیگر گفتگو کرده بودند (آنگونه که واشنگتن پست نوشته است). اردوغان از اوباما خواست که اجازه دهد هواپیمایش در پایگاه آمریکایی بر زمین بنشیند. در ادامه ۱۲ جنگنده اف۱۶ ناشناس در آسمان آنکارا و استانبول به پرواز در آمد و بالگرد های ارتش ترکیه که تعداد آنها ۲۵ عدد بود را سرنگون کرد. این بالگردها حامل سربازان و برخی فرماندهانی بود که عازم تسلط بر مناطق حساس دیگر در کشور بودند. جنگ واقعی در هوا میان نیروی هوایی آمریکا و بالگردهای ارتش ترکیه درگرفت. بالگردهای ترکیه سرنگون شدند و همه سرنشینان آن جان باختند. تعداد سربازان و افسرانی که در این بالگردها بودند ۸۰۰ سرباز و ۵۰ افسر بود.
> وی در ادامه می نویسد: فرمانده نیروی هوایی ترکیه تماس از سیا درباره تسلیم شدن و توقف کودتا دریافت می کند و اینکه در غیر این صورت همه نظامیان ترک در مرزها و در خیابانها از هوا هدف قرار می دهند. سران کودتا گزینه ای غیر از توقف کودتا و دستور به سربازان برای عقب نشینی از خیابان و پایان کودتا نداشتند.
> هدی جنات در ادامه نوشت: حالا فهمیدید که علت وجود پایگاه آمریکایی در هر کشوری چیست؟ هدف ممانعت از اجرای حادثه ای که در ترکیه رخ داد. این در کشورهای قطر، عربستان، بحرین، کویت و امارات نیز صادق است. همه آنها پایگاه های نظامی آمریکایی برای ممانعت از کودتا و حرکت مردمی ضد رژیمهای حافظ منافع آمریکاست.
> وی می نویسد: آری کودتایی که فرماندهان نیروی هوایی ارتش ترکیه دست به آن زدند پس از دخالت ابرقدرت دنیا شکست خورد. ۲۴ بالگرد حامل نظامیان در فرصت کوتاهی سرنگون شد چه کسی از هوا آنها را ساقط کرد؟؟ مگر رهبران کودتا فرماندهان نیروی هوایی نبودند. به نظر من تنها اشتباه فرماندهان ارتش ترکیه و شکست کودتای آنها در این بود که دست به اقدام شتابزده در خروج نیروهای ترکیه از عراق و هدف قرار دادن مراکز داعش در مرزهای ترکیه بود. این اقدام از نگاه آمریکا ضد منافع واشنگتن بود و این برداشت را گرفتند که کودتاچیان به طور حتم در ضدیت با آنها حرکت خواهند کرد و حضورنظامی آنها در ترکیه را در معرض خطر قرار خواهند داد. آمریکا در کنار اردوغان ایستاد چون منافع آن در عراق و سوریه با آن یکی بود. اوباما تصمیم به شکست کودتا گرفت. در هنگام صبح اردوغان از پایگاه اینجرلیک آمریکا به آنکارا بازگشت.
> هدی جنات نوشت: اردوغان از نظر سیاسی و امنیتی ساقط شده است و بیش از سه درصد از ملت ترکیه با وی نیستند. اکثریت دربها را بستند و به دستورات ارتش در همسویی با کودتا توجه کردند. اگر آمریکا و تفنگنداران و هواپیماهای آمریکایی نبود هم اکنون اردوغا​
> 
> ن در یکی از کشورها پناهنده بود البته اگر کشوری با پناهندگی وی موافقت می کرد. اردوغان می رفت تا آوارگی ملتها و غرق شدن آنها در دریا تمام شود تا تجارت اعضای بدن انسان کاهش یابد و سرکرده های داعش در ترکیه بازداشت شوند. اگر کودتا موفق می شد همه اینها محقق می شد. اما کودتا به نفع آمریکا و سیاست های آن در منطقه نیست از همین رو در راستای شکست این کودتا حرکت کرد​


lol, "Tahlilgar e Siyaasi" !!!
Har ki az khouneh baabaash ghahr mikone, esmesh misheh tahlilgar e siyaasi!!! Ghablanaa inaa khaanandeh mishodan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

rmi5 said:


> lol, "Tahlilgar e Siyaasi" !!!
> Har ki az khouneh baabaash ghahr mikone, esmesh misheh tahlilgar e siyaasi!!! Ghablanaa inaa khaanandeh mishodan!





mohsen said:


> به این میگن یه اراجیف بی پایه و اساس محض
> کودتا فقط به یه دلیل شکست خورد اونم مردم ترکیه بودن


as I said she was high ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

Who says we don't have health care tourists? 

http://www.torontosun.com/2016/08/0...-to-islamic-republic-to-get-nose-job-official

But I have to agree with her our plastic surgeons are probably the best in the world as half of the nation is using their services.


----------



## SOHEIL

Arminkh said:


> half of the nation is using their services.


----------



## Arminkh

SOHEIL said:


>


Lol!


----------



## warfareknow

Is imf down for ever :/?


----------



## AmirPatriot

warfareknow said:


> Is imf down for ever :/?



Well, its unclear. If I search well, I can find links to the pages, and I used to be able to access cached copies. Now I can't even get the cached copies, it gives me a 404.

I really hope this is not the end - but it looks like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

That would be really sad. Another question, why this section has become so quiet? I mean no discussions about weaponary at all and the chill thread has also become silent :/


----------



## AmirPatriot

warfareknow said:


> That would be really sad. Another question, why this section has become so quiet? I mean no discussions about weaponary at all and the chill thread has also become silent :/



The section is silent because Iran hasn't made any major weapons unveiling in a while. And the Chill Thread is quiet because a lot of the major contributors prefer to chat on Telegram. I'll see if I can get the admin to invite you.


----------



## Madali

AmirPatriot said:


> The section is silent because Iran hasn't made any major weapons unveiling in a while. And the Chill Thread is quiet because a lot of the major contributors prefer to chat on Telegram. I'll see if I can get the admin to invite you.



Can you guys invite me too?


----------



## -SINAN-

raptor22 said:


> An interesting point of view on Turkey coup, I think she was high ....
> 
> 
> روایتی ناگفته از کودتای ترکیه
> این روزها درباره کودتای ترکیه برداشت و تفسیرها مختلفی می شود اما روایتی که «هدی جنات» بیان کرده، روایت جدیدی است.
> خبرگزاری مهر: این روزها درباره کودتای ترکیه برداشت و تفسیرها مختلفی می شود اما روایتی که «هدی جنات» بیان کرده، روایت جدیدی است.
> «هدی جنات» تحلیلگر سیاسی در شبکه اجتماعی روایت کودتای ترکیه و شکست آن را به گونه ای دیگر بیان کرده و نوشته است: قبلا به شما گفته بودم که در ترکیه در تابستان کودتا رخ داده خواهد شد و پیش بینی مرا باور کردید حالا می خواهم چگونگی شکست کودتا را شرح دهم.
> همانطور که دنیا شاهد بود در جمعه شب گذشته کودتای نظامی در ترکیه رخ داد. کودتایی که تحلیلگران سیاسی خبره نیز نتوانستند آنرا پیش بینی کنند. این کودتا از سوی ۶۰ درصد از ارتش ترکیه رقم خورد. نیروی هوایی و پیاده و حتی نظامیان احتیاط به خیابان آمدند تا از همکاران خود حمایت کنند.
> تانکها به خیابانهای آنکارا و استانبول بزرگترین شهرهای ترکیه آمدند و بالگردهای ارتش در حالی که حامل سربازان برای پیاده کردن آنها در مراکز حساس و تسلط بر این مراکز بودند به پرواز درآمدند. این ماموریت با موفقیت انجام شد و بر ساختمان تلویزیون و فرودگاه بین المللی آتاتورک و ساختمان پارلمان و کاخ ریاست جمهوری مسلط شدند. اردوغان با بالگرد نظامی به فرودگاه بین المللی آنکارا منتقل شد و از وی خواسته شد که سریعا کشور را ترک کند.
> هدی جنات می نویسد: اردوغان با خواسته سران کودتا موافقت کرد به شرط اینکه جان وی و خانواده اش حفظ شود. پس از آن از طریق اسکایپ پیام صوتی از متن هواپیما داد و از طرفداران خود خواست که به خیابانهای بیایند و این کودتا را متوقف کنند. در ساعات اولیه از کودتا احدی به خیابان نیامد و اوضاع مبهم بود.
> وی نوشت: پس از آن چه شد؟؟ هواپیمای اردوغان از فرودگاه آنکارا به خارج از کشور رفت و اردوغان درخواست پناهندگی به آلمان کرد که با مخالفت روبرو شد. آذربایجان و ایران نیز مرزهای خود را به روی اردوغان بستند. اردوغان چاره ای جز بازگشت نداشت. اینجا نقطه تحولی بزرگی است. هواپیمای اردوغان در پایگاه اینجرلیک در جنوب ترکیه بر زمین نشست. قبل از آن اردوغان از داخل هواپیما با اوباما به شکل تلفنی با یکدیگر گفتگو کرده بودند (آنگونه که واشنگتن پست نوشته است). اردوغان از اوباما خواست که اجازه دهد هواپیمایش در پایگاه آمریکایی بر زمین بنشیند. در ادامه ۱۲ جنگنده اف۱۶ ناشناس در آسمان آنکارا و استانبول به پرواز در آمد و بالگرد های ارتش ترکیه که تعداد آنها ۲۵ عدد بود را سرنگون کرد. این بالگردها حامل سربازان و برخی فرماندهانی بود که عازم تسلط بر مناطق حساس دیگر در کشور بودند. جنگ واقعی در هوا میان نیروی هوایی آمریکا و بالگردهای ارتش ترکیه درگرفت. بالگردهای ترکیه سرنگون شدند و همه سرنشینان آن جان باختند. تعداد سربازان و افسرانی که در این بالگردها بودند ۸۰۰ سرباز و ۵۰ افسر بود.
> وی در ادامه می نویسد: فرمانده نیروی هوایی ترکیه تماس از سیا درباره تسلیم شدن و توقف کودتا دریافت می کند و اینکه در غیر این صورت همه نظامیان ترک در مرزها و در خیابانها از هوا هدف قرار می دهند. سران کودتا گزینه ای غیر از توقف کودتا و دستور به سربازان برای عقب نشینی از خیابان و پایان کودتا نداشتند.
> هدی جنات در ادامه نوشت: حالا فهمیدید که علت وجود پایگاه آمریکایی در هر کشوری چیست؟ هدف ممانعت از اجرای حادثه ای که در ترکیه رخ داد. این در کشورهای قطر، عربستان، بحرین، کویت و امارات نیز صادق است. همه آنها پایگاه های نظامی آمریکایی برای ممانعت از کودتا و حرکت مردمی ضد رژیمهای حافظ منافع آمریکاست.
> وی می نویسد: آری کودتایی که فرماندهان نیروی هوایی ارتش ترکیه دست به آن زدند پس از دخالت ابرقدرت دنیا شکست خورد. ۲۴ بالگرد حامل نظامیان در فرصت کوتاهی سرنگون شد چه کسی از هوا آنها را ساقط کرد؟؟ مگر رهبران کودتا فرماندهان نیروی هوایی نبودند. به نظر من تنها اشتباه فرماندهان ارتش ترکیه و شکست کودتای آنها در این بود که دست به اقدام شتابزده در خروج نیروهای ترکیه از عراق و هدف قرار دادن مراکز داعش در مرزهای ترکیه بود. این اقدام از نگاه آمریکا ضد منافع واشنگتن بود و این برداشت را گرفتند که کودتاچیان به طور حتم در ضدیت با آنها حرکت خواهند کرد و حضورنظامی آنها در ترکیه را در معرض خطر قرار خواهند داد. آمریکا در کنار اردوغان ایستاد چون منافع آن در عراق و سوریه با آن یکی بود. اوباما تصمیم به شکست کودتا گرفت. در هنگام صبح اردوغان از پایگاه اینجرلیک آمریکا به آنکارا بازگشت.
> هدی جنات نوشت: اردوغان از نظر سیاسی و امنیتی ساقط شده است و بیش از سه درصد از ملت ترکیه با وی نیستند. اکثریت دربها را بستند و به دستورات ارتش در همسویی با کودتا توجه کردند. اگر آمریکا و تفنگنداران و هواپیماهای آمریکایی نبود هم اکنون اردوغا​
> 
> ن در یکی از کشورها پناهنده بود البته اگر کشوری با پناهندگی وی موافقت می کرد. اردوغان می رفت تا آوارگی ملتها و غرق شدن آنها در دریا تمام شود تا تجارت اعضای بدن انسان کاهش یابد و سرکرده های داعش در ترکیه بازداشت شوند. اگر کودتا موفق می شد همه اینها محقق می شد. اما کودتا به نفع آمریکا و سیاست های آن در منطقه نیست از همین رو در راستای شکست این کودتا حرکت کرد​




I read so many different things in the net, some says Spetnaz saved Erdoğan, some said Erdoğan first escaped to Tahran, some says he plotted the whole thing himself. Even during the coup there were many rumors...about Erdoğan leaving Turkey.....

Anyone can say anything, i don't object as most of these articles can't show any kind of hard proof to back their stories

But i can show you a fact.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754106444778176513
This tweet is still at the Stratfor's twitter account, you can check it by yourselves.

Now, Presidential plane uses "TUR" code.....but during the coup they used " THY8458". THY as you might now is "Türk Hava Yolları", "Turkish Airlines" and the numeric code is flight number. They did this in order to disguise themselves as a civil airliner and to avoid being shot by coup F-16s....

How did Stratfor knew this (only known by a handful of people), why did they compromised Erdogan's cover ?


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=163983354027058


----------



## SOHEIL

SOHEIL said:


>



@Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samak

شاهکار جدید صدا و سیما 

پریا
( نقش اول فیلم ) طلاق می گیره و بچه های دو سه ساله رو ول می کنه سر پدرشون ( حبیب ) و می ره خارج ، بعد از چند سال بر می گرده و می ره سراغ شوهر مسافرکشش که با بدبختی بچه ها رو بزرگ کرده و یک پدر علیلش رو نگهً داره ....

این وسط اون بدبخت مسافرکش می ره برای پدر علیلش یک پرستار می گیره ، بعد پریا میاد و بچه ها رو علیه پدرشون تحریک می کنه که باباتون می خواد پرستاره رو بگیره و به همین دلیل حبیب مجبور می شه پرستاره رو دک کنه و یک پرستار مرد بیاره ....

در این بین خود زنه ( پریا ) می ره با یک بچه قرطی که چند سال ازش کوچکتره شوهر می کنه که از قضا بعد از عروسی می فهمند این اقا ایدز داره 

در این بین این پسره ( بچه قرتی ) با همونی که ایدزیش کرده و حالا فراری هست رفیق می شند 

در این بین زنه میاد بچه ها رو بی اجازه پدرشون می بره خونه اش ، بعد که حبیب می فهمه بچه هاش رو بردن خونه ی یک ایدزی قرتی می ره که بچه هاش رو بیاره که اون بچه قرتی به همراه رفیقش از پله ها پرتش می کنند که باعث فلج شدن حبیب می شه ...

حالا این قهرمان فیلم ( پریا ) می خواد از حبیب شکایت کنه وسرپرستی بچه ها رو بگیره .....

الآن این صدا و سیما چه فکری کرده ؟!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Samak said:


> شاهکار جدید صدا و سیما
> 
> پریا
> ( نقش اول فیلم ) طلاق می گیره و بچه های دو سه ساله رو ول می کنه سر پدرشون ( حبیب ) و می ره خارج ، بعد از چند سال بر می گرده و می ره سراغ شوهر مسافرکشش که با بدبختی بچه ها رو بزرگ کرده و یک پدر علیلش رو نگهً داره ....
> 
> این وسط اون بدبخت مسافرکش می ره برای پدر علیلش یک پرستار می گیره ، بعد پریا میاد و بچه ها رو علیه پدرشون تحریک می کنه که باباتون می خواد پرستاره رو بگیره و به همین دلیل حبیب مجبور می شه پرستاره رو دک کنه و یک پرستار مرد بیاره ....
> 
> در این بین خود زنه ( پریا ) می ره با یک بچه قرطی که چند سال ازش کوچکتره شوهر می کنه که از قضا بعد از عروسی می فهمند این اقا ایدز داره
> 
> در این بین این پسره ( بچه قرتی ) با همونی که ایدزیش کرده و حالا فراری هست رفیق می شند
> 
> در این بین زنه میاد بچه ها رو بی اجازه پدرشون می بره خونه اش ، بعد که حبیب می فهمه بچه هاش رو بردن خونه ی یک ایدزی قرتی می ره که بچه هاش رو بیاره که اون بچه قرتی به همراه رفیقش از پله ها پرتش می کنند که باعث فلج شدن حبیب می شه ...
> 
> حالا این قهرمان فیلم ( پریا ) می خواد از حبیب شکایت کنه وسرپرستی بچه ها رو بگیره .....
> 
> الآن این صدا و سیما چه فکری کرده ؟!


فکری نکرده، ولی آمریکاییها و عوامل نفوذیش تا دلت بخواد فکر کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

SOHEIL said:


> @Nilgiri



Haha if any Bangladesh member gives you Iranian grief over the sectarian thing (who is more muslim, Iran is devil etc etc)....you can post this and call them a chagu. They will really rage nicely because of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

@rahi2357 I didn't want to go off topic in the other thread but seriously what is your profile pic anymore?  Kim Jung Il + afro + I don't know snoop dog???  seriously what is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

AmirPatriot said:


> @rahi2357 I didn't want to go off topic in the other thread but seriously what is your profile pic anymore?  Kim Jung Il + afro + I don't know snoop dog???  seriously what is that?



Its Jimi Hendrix babbbbyy (with kim jong il and doctored afro like you said lol)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=jimi...#safe=off&tbm=isch&q=jimi+hendrix+psychedelic

I do like me some purple haze, yes i dooooo:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

AmirPatriot said:


> I didn't want to go off topic in the other thread but seriously what is your profile pic anymore?  Kim Jung Il + afro + I don't know snoop dog???  seriously what is that?


Democratic People's Republic of Jimi Hendrix

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

rahi2357 said:


> Democratic People's Republic of Jimi Hendrix



Sign me up!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

Nilgiri said:


> Sign me up!!!


You're always welcome ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

rahi2357 said:


> You're always welcome ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Samak said:


> شاهکار جدید صدا و سیما
> 
> پریا
> ( نقش اول فیلم ) طلاق می گیره و بچه های دو سه ساله رو ول می کنه سر پدرشون ( حبیب ) و می ره خارج ، بعد از چند سال بر می گرده و می ره سراغ شوهر مسافرکشش که با بدبختی بچه ها رو بزرگ کرده و یک پدر علیلش رو نگهً داره ....
> 
> این وسط اون بدبخت مسافرکش می ره برای پدر علیلش یک پرستار می گیره ، بعد پریا میاد و بچه ها رو علیه پدرشون تحریک می کنه که باباتون می خواد پرستاره رو بگیره و به همین دلیل حبیب مجبور می شه پرستاره رو دک کنه و یک پرستار مرد بیاره ....
> 
> در این بین خود زنه ( پریا ) می ره با یک بچه قرطی که چند سال ازش کوچکتره شوهر می کنه که از قضا بعد از عروسی می فهمند این اقا ایدز داره
> 
> در این بین این پسره ( بچه قرتی ) با همونی که ایدزیش کرده و حالا فراری هست رفیق می شند
> 
> در این بین زنه میاد بچه ها رو بی اجازه پدرشون می بره خونه اش ، بعد که حبیب می فهمه بچه هاش رو بردن خونه ی یک ایدزی قرتی می ره که بچه هاش رو بیاره که اون بچه قرتی به همراه رفیقش از پله ها پرتش می کنند که باعث فلج شدن حبیب می شه ...
> 
> حالا این قهرمان فیلم ( پریا ) می خواد از حبیب شکایت کنه وسرپرستی بچه ها رو بگیره .....
> 
> الآن این صدا و سیما چه فکری کرده ؟!





mohsen said:


> فکری نکرده، ولی آمریکاییها و عوامل نفوذیش تا دلت بخواد فکر کردن



ناراحت نشید برای آخرشم یک فکری شده ، احتمالا مثل داستان سیندرلا وقتی این شوهره دیگه دستش به هیچ جا بند نیست و درمانده است یک پری یا چیزی مثل اون میاد و چوب جادویش را تکون میده و تمام مشکلات اون برطرف میشه زنه هم با کله میافته توی یک چاله که تهش معلوم نیست.
وجدانا حیف وقت نیست که میگذارید پای سریالهای اینجوری تلوزیون ؟ من که خیلی وقت دست از این سریالهای فاجعه تلوزیون که دست بعضی از سریالهای ماهواره ای را از پشت بستن کشیدم و اصلا نگاهشان نمیکنم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samak

JEskandari said:


> ناراحت نشید برای آخرشم یک فکری شده ، احتمالا مثل داستان سیندرلا وقتی این شوهره دیگه دستش به هیچ جا بند نیست و درمانده است یک پری یا چیزی مثل اون میاد و چوب جادویش را تکون میده و تمام مشکلات اون برطرف میشه زنه هم با کله میافته توی یک چاله که تهش معلوم نیست.
> وجدانا حیف وقت نیست که میگذارید پای سریالهای اینجوری تلوزیون ؟ من که خیلی وقت دست از این سریالهای فاجعه تلوزیون که دست بعضی از سریالهای ماهواره ای را از پشت بستن کشیدم و اصلا نگاهشان نمیکنم.



زمانی که خانمت داره فیلم می بینه ، شما هم مجبوری ببینی ....
هر روز می گه ماهواره می خوام ، ولی وصل نمی کنم .... اینم از صدا و سیما

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

همه به یاد داریم که درست در ایامی که امام خامنه ای بر عدم خوش بینی در مذاکره با آمریکا تأکید می کردند، آقای روحانی به این مذاکرات اصرار داشتند و معتقد بودند که خوش بینی و بدبینی در عالم سیاست معنی ندارد. دهم اردیبهشت سال 1393 بود و آقای روحانی در برنامه گفتگوی زنده تلویزیونی. مجری پرسید: در کجای مذاکرات هسته‌ای هستیم، اینکه مذاکرات را با نگاه خوشبینانه باید نگاه کنیم یا...» که روحانی در پاسخ به وی گفت: «اما اینکه شما می‌گویید خوش‌بینی و بدبینی، خوش‌بینی در دنیای سیاست یا بدبینی خیلی معنا ندارد و ما باید واقع‌بین باشیم». روحانی هیچ وقت به این اشکال در سخنانش پاسخ نداد که خوش بینی و بدبینی و واقع بینی، قسیم یکدیگر نیستند تا به جای خوش بینی یا بدبینی، واقع بین باشیم. بلکه صحیح این است که خوش بینی یا بدبینی به موضوعی، می تواند واقع بینانه یا غیر واقع بینانه باشد. اکنون دو سال و چند ماه از آن تاریخ گذشته و تجربه تلخ مراوده و مذاکره با آمریکا ، حسن روحانی را واقع بین کرده است، برای همین امروز (95/5/24) در سفر به کهکیلویه و بویر احمد گفت: «خوش‌بینی به برجام به معنای خوش‌بینی به ابرقدرت‌ها نیست. به برجام خوشبینیم و به آمریکا بدبین هستیم.» آقای روحانی اعتراف کرد که در دنیای سیاست، خوش بینی و بدبینی معنا دارد. این یعنی روحانی یک گام به پیش برداشته و "واقع بین" شده است. هر چند فهم این موضوع بدیهی، دو سال و نیم وقت گرفت و یک مشکل حل شد اما سوگمندانه مشکل دیگری به وجود آمده است! آقای روحانی گفته که «به برجام خوشبین اما به آمریکا بدبین است.» و این یعنی، وی به نتیجه مذاکره (برجام) با کسی که به او بدبین است (آمریکا)، خوش بین است! اینکه چند سال طول خواهد کشید تا جناب روحانی به این واقعیت بدیهی هم پی ببرند که نمی توان به نتیجه مذاکره با کسی که به او بدبین است، خوش بین باشد، خدا می داند. انگار دختری علارغم نظر منتقدانه و هشدارهای پدرش راجع به ازدواج با پسری غیرقابل اعتماد و لاابالی وقتی پس از ازدواج خیره سرانه اش متوجه پیامدهای منفی آن می شود، برای توجیه رفتار و تصمیم غلطش بگوید: من علی رغم اینکه به همسرم بسیار بدبین هستم، اما به ازدواج با او خوشبینم




JEskandari said:


> ناراحت نشید برای آخرشم یک فکری شده ، احتمالا مثل داستان سیندرلا وقتی این شوهره دیگه دستش به هیچ جا بند نیست و درمانده است یک پری یا چیزی مثل اون میاد و چوب جادویش را تکون میده و تمام مشکلات اون برطرف میشه زنه هم با کله میافته توی یک چاله که تهش معلوم نیست.
> وجدانا حیف وقت نیست که میگذارید پای سریالهای اینجوری تلوزیون ؟ من که خیلی وقت دست از این سریالهای فاجعه تلوزیون که دست بعضی از سریالهای ماهواره ای را از پشت بستن کشیدم و اصلا نگاهشان نمیکنم.


من توی دوره احمدی نژاد فقط اخبار صدا و سیما رو نگاه میکردم، روحانی و سانسورهای خبریش که اومد همونم گذاشتم کنار
ولی خوب حکایت نون گندم هست و دست مردم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samak

جالبه یک بخش کشور داره موتور جت می سازه ، یک بخش دیگه داره رو طبل می زنه که ما حتی نمی تونیم پراید رو توی کشور بسازیم


----------



## Hack-Hook

Samak said:


> جالبه یک بخش کشور داره موتور جت می سازه ، یک بخش دیگه داره رو طبل می زنه که ما حتی نمی تونیم پراید رو توی کشور بسازیم


خوب واقعا نمیتونیم . وقتی همه جوره از شرکت خودروسازی حمایت میشه . بعدش هیچ انتظاری هم بابت این حمایتها از اونها نداریم هیچ رقابتی هم نیست، شما چه انتظاری دارید . نوآوری ؟ خودباوری ? خودکفایی ؟ مگه مدیر عامل شرکت عقلش را از دست داده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

http://www.rajanews.com/sites/defau.../story/95-06/02/video_2016-08-23_19-03-50.mp4
*درمان شبیه به معجزه کودک نیوزلندی توسط حکیمی که با قید وثیقه آزاد است!*
*وزارت بهداشت اطبای سنتی را تحت تعقیب قرار می دهد، در خارج از کشور پیشنهاد تأسیس مراکز طب سنتی می‌دهند+ فیلم*

*وزارت زالوها!*


----------



## halupridol

hello guys,,,day before yesterday i watched an episode of Arianas Iran on tv,,,,tonight i'll try to cook abogoosht,,,lets see how it turns out


----------



## raptor22

halupridol said:


> hello guys,,,day before yesterday i watched an episode of Arianas Iran on tv,,,,tonight i'll try to cook abogoosht,,,lets see how it turns out



Don't forget onion ... but as friendly advice I prefer Abgosht as lunch rather than dinner ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

raptor22 said:


> Don't forget onion ... but as friendly advice I prefer Abgosht as lunch rather than dinner ...


I had to postpone it for tomorrow,,,dried chickpeas n beans need to be soaked in water overnight (i didnt know ant tht)
i will remember onions


----------



## raptor22

halupridol said:


> I had to postpone it for tomorrow,,,dried chickpeas n beans need to be soaked in water overnight (i didnt know ant tht)
> i will remember onions


you know how to eat it? what "Tilit" means? it should be eaten in two ways ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

raptor22 said:


> you know how to eat it? what "Tilit" means? it should be eaten in two ways ...
> View attachment 328935


not exactly.
but,,,I plan to eat it with nan,,,in the tv show,,they broke the nan(or somthng similar) into small pieces n dropped it in a pot of abgosht.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

" Airplane " is a cool 1980 satirical parody film that I recommend you to watch .
Here is the aircraft autopilot 











halupridol said:


> *they broke the nan(or somthng similar) into small pieces n dropped it in a pot of abgosht*.


That's called Tilit .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

rahi2357 said:


> " Airplane " is a cool 1980 satirical parody film that I recommend you to watch .
> Here is the aircraft autopilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's called Tilit .



I picked a helluva day to quit cocaine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

halupridol said:


> not exactly.
> but,,,I plan to eat it with nan,,,in the tv show,,they broke the nan(or somthng similar) into small pieces n dropped it in a pot of abgosht.



That's true at first you need to pour Abgousht (broth) in a separate bowl and broke the bread (Nan) in it which is called "Tillit" ... Then you eat it :




After that you would smash the rest of food which is beans, meat , onion , potatoes etc etc , smash them with a masher to get "Goosht Kobide" or mashed meat and eat it with nan again ...




And don't forget "Sabzi Khordan" or vegetable and onion plus Doogh (an Iranian beverage made by yogurt)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

rahi2357 said:


> " Airplane " is a cool 1980 satirical parody film that I recommend you to watch .
> Here is the aircraft autopilot



Absolute classic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

rahi2357 said:


> " Airplane " is a cool 1980 satirical parody film that I recommend you to watch .
> Here is the aircraft autopilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's called Tilit .


Well I saw it on vhs and I can't recall its detail exactly but I clearly remember those autopilot .

Good old days of smuggling vhs films in our baggy clothes .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

اين مطلب رو بخونيد و براي ديگران به اشتراك بذاريد و ببينيد آمريكايي ها چقدر كثيف هستند !

چراهیچ کس تحقیقی نمیکند،چراهیچ کس مشکوک نمیشود!!!

خواندن این مقاله وبه اشتراک گذاشتن آن به سرنوشت شما وفرزندانتان مفیداست.

جنگ آب و هوایی حقیقت داردآن را جدی بگیرید

آیاتاکنون از خودتان پرسیده اید که چرادرایران به یک باره و ظرف مدت تنهاده سال بسیاری ازرودخانه ها،تالابهاودریاچه های ماخشک شدند؟!چگونه زاینده رود،ارومیه،گاوخونی،پریشان،بختگان،حورالعظیم، هامون وصدهااکوسیستم دیگر ازپهنه جغرافیایی ایران ناگهان ناپدیدگشتند؟

اگراین پرسش راازیک استاددانشگاه دررشته محیط زیست بپرسیدبی درنگ خشکسالی وسدسازیهای اشتباه وچاههای غیرمجازراعامل چنین وضعی میداند،
زیرانگاهش فراترازمعلومات دانشگاهی اش نیست اگرچه بی تردید سدسازیهاوحفرچاههای عمیق هم سهمی درایجاداین وضع دارند.
امابه عنوان یک روزنامه نگارهمواره برایم این پرسش مطرح بوده که چراسالهاست زمستانها بهارشده اند وزمین وآسمان ایران بابرف بیگانه شده است!
اگراین وضع درسراسردنیاحاکم بودجای تعجب نداشت امابه گونه ای مشکوک این تغیرات تنهادرپهنه ایران وپیرامون آن به چشم میخورد.
اگرگرمایش جهانی زمین عامل این فاجعه است چرادراروپا وآمریکاشاهد فاجعه ای در این ابعادنیستیم!!

چراهنوز دردنیا زمستانهابرف میبارد اما درایران باران هم نمیبارد.
پیش ازاین میدانستم که بااستفاده ازفناوریهای نوین میتوانندابرهارا بارورکرده وسبب بارش آنهاشوند.
ازخودم میپرسیدم که آیاعکس این موضوع نیزامکان پذیراست؟
یعنی ممکن است دشمنان ایران توانسته باشنددریک نبردپنهان سبب ناباروری ابرهاوگرمایش منطقه ای خاص اززمین شوند؟
تا اینکه در 26بهمن 93در روزنامه همشهری مقاله ای رادیدم که دقیقا وجودچنین فناوری ای راتائیدمیکرد.
شگفت آنکه مقاله ازقول گاردین نقل قول کرده وبه دست داشتن سی آی ای درتغیرات اقلیمی جهان اشاره داشت،
پس ازخواندن مقاله توقع داشتم واکنش محافل علمی نسبت به آن پیگیرانه باشد.
امامتاسفانه جامعه ماکه همواره به شنیدن وپذیرش خبرهای سطحی وروزمره عادت دارداصلانفهمید چه مطلب حیاتی ای گفته شده است.
روزنامه هاکه همیشه غرق درگیریهای حزبی وجناحی هستندازکناراین مطلب گذشتندودانشمندان ماهم که معلوماتشان محدودبه ترمهای دانشگاهی میباشدچون سوادفنی وسیاسی برای درک موضوع رانداشتندخودشان رابه نشنیدن زدندودرنهایت چون حرفی برای گفتن نداشتند این موضوع راشایعه ای بیش ندانستند.
حتما ساده لوحان توقع داشتندآنهایی که به چنین فناوریهای هولناکی دست یافته اندخودشان بیایندواعلام کنندکه نابودی دریاچه ها وبیابان شدن ایران ازجانب ماست!
حتی کسی به خودش زحمت نداددراینباره کوچکترین تحقیقی بکند ومتاسفانه صداوسیمانیزسکوت پیشه کرد.
آیاسلاحی ازاین ویرانگرتربرای نابودی یک کشوروجوددارد؟ روستاهادراثرخشکسالی تخلیه وکشاورزی نابودمیشودشهرهامملواز جمعیت غیرمولدومصرف کننده خواهدشدودولت ناچارخواهدبودبرای سیرکردن شکم این جمعیت گرسنه تمام ذخایرارزی خودرابه واردکردن موادکشاورزی ازخارج اختصاص دهدواین یعنی بربادرفتن استقلال مملکت وهمان خواست دشمنان ایران.
حتی ده هابمب هسته ای و جنگ کلاسیک نمیتواندچنین تخریبی برای کشور به بارآورد.
هموطن من!جنگ آب وهوایی حقیقت دارداین راخودخارجیهامیگویندجالب آنکه دنیابه ماهشدارمیدهداماخودما انگارنه انگار.
کافیست تادرهمین اینترنت به پژوهشی درباره آن دست بزنیدتاازلابلای شایعات، حقایق هولناک آن رادریابید.
تحقیق کنید پروژه وسلاح هارپ که توسط آمریکاساخته شده است چیست وچگونه میتواندبطورهدفمندتنهابخشی اززمین رادچارخشکسالی نماید.
به جای آنکه خودتان راباجک سرگرم کنیدسرتان رابلندکنید
ببینیددور وبرتان چه میگذردآنهادرحال کشتن شماوفرزندان شماهستند
وقتی آب نباشدشماخواهیدمرد
آب حمام ودستشویی شماسرانجام روزی قطع خواهدشدآنگاه دیرخواهد بودتابفهمیدبرسرشماچه آورده اند.
آنگاه دیگرفایده ای نخواهدداشت اگربفهمی درزمستان چرا دیگربرفی نمیباردودربهارچرابایدکولرهایتان راروشن کنید.
امیدوارم کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس متوجه مسئولیت حیاتی خودگشته ودراینباره گروهی رابرای تحقیق تشکیل دهد.
تنهاباگفتن این جمله که شایعه است مسئولیت ازگردن مسئولان محترم رفع نخواهدشد.
حتی اگریک درصداحتمال حقیقت دراینباره وجودداشته باشدوظیفه مسئولان این است که این یک درصدراجدی بگیرندودراینباره تحقیق کنند.
بی آبی وزیر وگدانمیشناسدهمه ایرانیهاازنماینده مجلس گرفته تادکترو کارگر ورفتگردرخطرند.
شمانیزمیتوانیدبااشتراک گذاشتن این مطلب مهم سهمی درنجات خود وکشورتان داشته باشید.منتظرروزی نمانیدکه وزیرامورخارجه مان برای مذاکره درباره رفع تحریم آب به ژنو برود.


----------



## Aramagedon

چند تا لينك بسيار جالب درباره هارپ:

http://www.shia-news.com/fa/pages/?cid=12663

www.asriran.com/fa/news/159974/گفته-ها-و-نا-گفته-هايي-از-هارپ-تا-بمب-جنسي

www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/89837/آیا-هارپ-سلاح-جدید-آمریکا-در-جنگ-های-آینده-است-تصاویر

البته دوستاني كه اينجا هستند همه كم و بيش با هارپ آشنا هستند

يك مطلبي كه الآن به ذهنم رسيد اينه كه چرا سال ٢٠١٤ همچين طوفان شديدي تو تهران اومد. طوفاني كه در تاريخ تهران بي سابقه بود و دقيقا مصادف است با روز انتخابات رياست جمهوري سوريه! آيا اين به ذهن آدم نمياد كه يك همچين طوفاني براي برانگيختن ذهن سوني هاي خرافاتي عليه ايران تو شهري كه پايتخت ايران هست و تمام ارگان هاي خمومتي در اون داير هستند در چنين روزي لازم بود؟

يادم مياد اون موقع ٢ سال پيش خيلي ها نظريه ي هارپ رو مطرح كردند و خواهان بررسي اش شدند ولي خيلي جدي گرفته نشدند و حتي از سوي اصلاح طلبان يا همون "روشن فكرها به قول خودشون" مورد تمسخر و خرافاتي بودن قرار گرفتند.


يادم مياد احمدي نژاد در زمان رياست جمهوري اش از اين حرفها ميزد و حتي خواهان بررسي اش در سازمان ملل ميشد كه از سوي خودي و غير خودي خيلي جدي گرفته نميشد.

www.asriran.com/fa/news/166172/احمدی-نژاد-غرب-برای-ایجاد-خشکسالی-در-ایران-برنامه-ریزی-کرده-است


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> اين مطلب رو بخونيد و براي ديگران به اشتراك بذاريد و ببينيد آمريكايي ها چقدر كثيف هستند !
> 
> چراهیچ کس تحقیقی نمیکند،چراهیچ کس مشکوک نمیشود!!!
> 
> خواندن این مقاله وبه اشتراک گذاشتن آن به سرنوشت شما وفرزندانتان مفیداست.
> 
> جنگ آب و هوایی حقیقت داردآن را جدی بگیرید
> 
> آیاتاکنون از خودتان پرسیده اید که چرادرایران به یک باره و ظرف مدت تنهاده سال بسیاری ازرودخانه ها،تالابهاودریاچه های ماخشک شدند؟!چگونه زاینده رود،ارومیه،گاوخونی،پریشان،بختگان،حورالعظیم، هامون وصدهااکوسیستم دیگر ازپهنه جغرافیایی ایران ناگهان ناپدیدگشتند؟
> 
> اگراین پرسش راازیک استاددانشگاه دررشته محیط زیست بپرسیدبی درنگ خشکسالی وسدسازیهای اشتباه وچاههای غیرمجازراعامل چنین وضعی میداند،
> زیرانگاهش فراترازمعلومات دانشگاهی اش نیست اگرچه بی تردید سدسازیهاوحفرچاههای عمیق هم سهمی درایجاداین وضع دارند.
> امابه عنوان یک روزنامه نگارهمواره برایم این پرسش مطرح بوده که چراسالهاست زمستانها بهارشده اند وزمین وآسمان ایران بابرف بیگانه شده است!
> اگراین وضع درسراسردنیاحاکم بودجای تعجب نداشت امابه گونه ای مشکوک این تغیرات تنهادرپهنه ایران وپیرامون آن به چشم میخورد.
> اگرگرمایش جهانی زمین عامل این فاجعه است چرادراروپا وآمریکاشاهد فاجعه ای در این ابعادنیستیم!!
> 
> چراهنوز دردنیا زمستانهابرف میبارد اما درایران باران هم نمیبارد.
> پیش ازاین میدانستم که بااستفاده ازفناوریهای نوین میتوانندابرهارا بارورکرده وسبب بارش آنهاشوند.
> ازخودم میپرسیدم که آیاعکس این موضوع نیزامکان پذیراست؟
> یعنی ممکن است دشمنان ایران توانسته باشنددریک نبردپنهان سبب ناباروری ابرهاوگرمایش منطقه ای خاص اززمین شوند؟
> تا اینکه در 26بهمن 93در روزنامه همشهری مقاله ای رادیدم که دقیقا وجودچنین فناوری ای راتائیدمیکرد.
> شگفت آنکه مقاله ازقول گاردین نقل قول کرده وبه دست داشتن سی آی ای درتغیرات اقلیمی جهان اشاره داشت،
> پس ازخواندن مقاله توقع داشتم واکنش محافل علمی نسبت به آن پیگیرانه باشد.
> امامتاسفانه جامعه ماکه همواره به شنیدن وپذیرش خبرهای سطحی وروزمره عادت دارداصلانفهمید چه مطلب حیاتی ای گفته شده است.
> روزنامه هاکه همیشه غرق درگیریهای حزبی وجناحی هستندازکناراین مطلب گذشتندودانشمندان ماهم که معلوماتشان محدودبه ترمهای دانشگاهی میباشدچون سوادفنی وسیاسی برای درک موضوع رانداشتندخودشان رابه نشنیدن زدندودرنهایت چون حرفی برای گفتن نداشتند این موضوع راشایعه ای بیش ندانستند.
> حتما ساده لوحان توقع داشتندآنهایی که به چنین فناوریهای هولناکی دست یافته اندخودشان بیایندواعلام کنندکه نابودی دریاچه ها وبیابان شدن ایران ازجانب ماست!
> حتی کسی به خودش زحمت نداددراینباره کوچکترین تحقیقی بکند ومتاسفانه صداوسیمانیزسکوت پیشه کرد.
> آیاسلاحی ازاین ویرانگرتربرای نابودی یک کشوروجوددارد؟ روستاهادراثرخشکسالی تخلیه وکشاورزی نابودمیشودشهرهامملواز جمعیت غیرمولدومصرف کننده خواهدشدودولت ناچارخواهدبودبرای سیرکردن شکم این جمعیت گرسنه تمام ذخایرارزی خودرابه واردکردن موادکشاورزی ازخارج اختصاص دهدواین یعنی بربادرفتن استقلال مملکت وهمان خواست دشمنان ایران.
> حتی ده هابمب هسته ای و جنگ کلاسیک نمیتواندچنین تخریبی برای کشور به بارآورد.
> هموطن من!جنگ آب وهوایی حقیقت دارداین راخودخارجیهامیگویندجالب آنکه دنیابه ماهشدارمیدهداماخودما انگارنه انگار.
> کافیست تادرهمین اینترنت به پژوهشی درباره آن دست بزنیدتاازلابلای شایعات، حقایق هولناک آن رادریابید.
> تحقیق کنید پروژه وسلاح هارپ که توسط آمریکاساخته شده است چیست وچگونه میتواندبطورهدفمندتنهابخشی اززمین رادچارخشکسالی نماید.
> به جای آنکه خودتان راباجک سرگرم کنیدسرتان رابلندکنید
> ببینیددور وبرتان چه میگذردآنهادرحال کشتن شماوفرزندان شماهستند
> وقتی آب نباشدشماخواهیدمرد
> آب حمام ودستشویی شماسرانجام روزی قطع خواهدشدآنگاه دیرخواهد بودتابفهمیدبرسرشماچه آورده اند.
> آنگاه دیگرفایده ای نخواهدداشت اگربفهمی درزمستان چرا دیگربرفی نمیباردودربهارچرابایدکولرهایتان راروشن کنید.
> امیدوارم کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس متوجه مسئولیت حیاتی خودگشته ودراینباره گروهی رابرای تحقیق تشکیل دهد.
> تنهاباگفتن این جمله که شایعه است مسئولیت ازگردن مسئولان محترم رفع نخواهدشد.
> حتی اگریک درصداحتمال حقیقت دراینباره وجودداشته باشدوظیفه مسئولان این است که این یک درصدراجدی بگیرندودراینباره تحقیق کنند.
> بی آبی وزیر وگدانمیشناسدهمه ایرانیهاازنماینده مجلس گرفته تادکترو کارگر ورفتگردرخطرند.
> شمانیزمیتوانیدبااشتراک گذاشتن این مطلب مهم سهمی درنجات خود وکشورتان داشته باشید.منتظرروزی نمانیدکه وزیرامورخارجه مان برای مذاکره درباره رفع تحریم آب به ژنو برود.





2800 said:


> چند تا لينك بسيار جالب درباره هارپ:
> 
> http://www.shia-news.com/fa/pages/?cid=12663
> 
> www.asriran.com/fa/news/159974/گفته-ها-و-نا-گفته-هايي-از-هارپ-تا-بمب-جنسي
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/89837/آیا-هارپ-سلاح-جدید-آمریکا-در-جنگ-های-آینده-است-تصاویر
> 
> البته دوستاني كه اينجا هستند همه كم و بيش با هارپ آشنا هستند
> 
> يك مطلبي كه الآن به ذهنم رسيد اينه كه چرا سال ٢٠١٤ همچين طوفان شديدي تو تهران اومد. طوفاني كه در تاريخ تهران بي سابقه بود و دقيقا مصادف است با روز انتخابات رياست جمهوري سوريه! آيا اين به ذهن آدم نمياد كه يك همچين طوفاني براي برانگيختن ذهن سوني هاي خرافاتي عليه ايران تو شهري كه پايتخت ايران هست و تمام ارگان هاي خمومتي در اون داير هستند در چنين روزي لازم بود؟
> 
> يادم مياد اون موقع ٢ سال پيش خيلي ها نظريه ي هارپ رو مطرح كردند و خواهان بررسي اش شدند ولي خيلي جدي گرفته نشدند و حتي از سوي اصلاح طلبان يا همون "روشن فكرها به قول خودشون" مورد تمسخر و خرافاتي بودن قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> يادم مياد احمدي نژاد در زمان رياست جمهوري اش از اين حرفها ميزد و حتي خواهان بررسي اش در سازمان ملل ميشد كه از سوي خودي و غير خودي خيلي جدي گرفته نميشد.
> 
> www.asriran.com/fa/news/166172/احمدی-نژاد-غرب-برای-ایجاد-خشکسالی-در-ایران-برنامه-ریزی-کرده-است


I see you again put those article . if you believe so then why not made one yourself.

By the way look at the pictures in those articles for gods sake non of those antenna can be targeted anywhere and if they are to produce draught the only place they can affect is where they are stationed.


----------



## Aramagedon

JEskandari said:


> I see you again put those article . if you believe so then why not made one yourself.
> 
> By the way look at the pictures in those articles for gods sake non of those antenna can be targeted anywhere and if they are to produce draught the only place they can affect is where they are stationed.


من قبلا هر چي نظريه دادم و مقاله گذاشتم شما ردش كردي.

شما هر چي كه خودت دربارش بي اطلاع باشي ميخاي ردش كني. خيلي ها تو فروم هاي ايراني درباره ي هارپ صحبت ميكنن و قويا معتقدند كه هارپ يك صلاح مخرب امريكايي هست كه ممكنه ضد ايراني ها استفاده بشه بدون اينكه ايراني ها متوجه بشن البته كسايي مثل شما هم كم و بيش هستن كه خيلي به همه چي خوشبينن و سعي ميكنن چيزهايي كه خودشون نميدونن رو به هر شكلي شده رد يا كمرنگ كنن.

تو اون فروم ها بحث آخرش اينجوري تموم ميشه "بيخيال دوست من" منم به شما ميگم باشه هر چيزي كه شما فكر ميكني از نظر خودت درسته، هر چي هم كه من فكر ميكنم از نظر خودم درسته.

هر كسي چند تا مقاله درباره ي هارپ تو سايت هاي ايراني بخونه حداقل 40% ذهنش به اين سمت ميره كه ممكنه امريكايي از اين سلاح خاموش عليه 
دشمنان خودشون استفاده كنن همونطور كه امروز ميبينيم امريكايي ها از هيچ تلاشي ضد مخالفان خودشون فرو گذار نيستن از تحريم بگير تا كودتا، جنگ داخلي، نيابتي، مستقيم و...

اميدوارم اين كسايي كه خيلي خوشبين به غرب و امريكا هستند يه روزي متوجه اشتباهشون بشن، همونطور كه من قبلا از غرب خيلي خوشم ميومد اما تو چند سال اخير فهميدم چه اشتباهي ميكردم.

من اطلاعات دقيق دارم كه امريكا از طريق قاچاقچي ها به ايران مواد مخدر صنعتي صادر ميكنه تا قيمتش بياد پايين و بيشتر همه گير بشه اونوقت بعضي از دوستان هر چيزي ضد غرب گفته ميشه ميخان سريع ردش كنن.

كي داره سريال هاي ضداخلاقي رو از روابط ناسالم بگير تا مصرف بيش از حد مشروب و مواد مخدر واسه ايراني ها دوبله و بوردكست ميكنه، مسلما امريكايي و انگليسي ها. به خاطر ماهواره آمار طلاق تو ايران تو دهه ي اخير ٦٠٪‏ بيشتر شده كه همچين چيزي تو ايران بي سابقه هست. چيزي كه مسلمه اونا عاشق چشم و ابروي ايراني ها نيستند و از گسترش اينهمه كانال هاي فارسي زبان هدف هاي ديگه اي دارن. اونا از مردم خودشون براي شبكه هاي ماهواره اي ماليات هاي سنگين ميگيرن حالا چي شده اينهمه كانال هاي فارسي زبان همه جورش داره مجاني بوردكست ميشه! مثلا همين شبكه ي من و تو كه به نظر من خيلي مخرب هست، پولش توسط سازمان سيا تامين ميشه و طبق مقررات امريكايي ها هر پروژه اي كه پولش توسط سازمان سيا براي هدف هاي فرا ملي تامين ميشه حق خرج كردن اون پول رو تو امريكا نداره واسه همينه اين شبكه تو انگليس داير هست. كارمندهاي كانال من و تو كين؟ يكسري بهايي و هم جنس باز. آيا اينا اتفاقيه يا هدف ديگه اي پشتش هست؟ مرجان و داداشش كه مالك شبكه من و تو هستند دو فرد فاسد هستند كه پدرشون سالهاست تو امريكا مالك يه شبكه ي پورن هست.

البته اين حرفهاي من به اين معني نيست كه ما خودمون ماهواره نداريم، اما از چند سال پيش كه متوجه خيلي از چيزها شدم سريال هاي ماهواره اي و برنامه هاي مخرب مطلقا غدقن هست همونطور كه خيلي از ايراني هاي باهوش همين كار رو كردند.

من اطلاع دقيق دارم كه يكي از دلايلي كه امريكا سعي ميكنه تا اين حد استفاده از اينترنت، چت، كانال هاي اجتماعي، بازي هاي انلاين و... رو تو جهان همه گسترش بده اينه كه واي فاي به شدت براي باوري مردان ضرر داره و امريكا جوون هاي كشورهاي در حال توسعه رو هدف گرفته تا اونها رو عقيم كنه يا بچه ي ناسالم تحويلشون بده. من قبلا چند تا نقل قول از دانشمندان امريكايي تو تلگرام خودندم كه "گفتن واي فاي مخرب ترين چيز براي باوري مردان هست" .اگه بتونم پستشو تو تلگرام پيدا كنم حتما اينجا ميذارم.


@mohsen نظر شما درباره ي چيزهايي كه من مطرح كردم چي هست؟


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> من قبلا هر چي نظريه دادم و مقاله گذاشتم شما ردش كردي.
> 
> شما هر چي كه خودت دربارش بي اطلاع باشي ميخاي ردش كني. خيلي ها تو فروم هاي ايراني درباره ي هارپ صحبت ميكنن و قويا معتقدند كه هارپ يك صلاح مخرب امريكايي هست كه ممكنه ضد ايراني ها استفاده بشه بدون اينكه ايراني ها متوجه بشن البته كسايي مثل شما هم كم و بيش هستن كه خيلي به همه چي خوشبينن و سعي ميكنن چيزهايي كه خودشون نميدونن رو به هر شكلي شده رد يا كمرنگ كنن.
> 
> تو اون فروم ها بحث آخرش اينجوري تموم ميشه "بيخيال دوست من" منم به شما ميگم باشه هر چيزي كه شما فكر ميكني از نظر خودت درسته، هر چي هم كه من فكر ميكنم از نظر خودم درسته.
> 
> هر كسي چند تا مقاله درباره ي هارپ تو سايت هاي ايراني بخونه حداقل 40% ذهنش به اين سمت ميره كه ممكنه امريكايي از اين سلاح خاموش عليه
> دشمنان خودشون استفاده كنن همونطور كه امروز ميبينيم امريكايي ها از هيچ تلاشي ضد مخالفان خودشون فرو گذار نيستن از تحريم بگير تا كودتا، جنگ داخلي، نيابتي، مستقيم و...
> 
> اميدوارم اين كسايي كه خيلي خوشبين به غرب و امريكا هستند يه روزي متوجه اشتباهشون بشن، همونطور كه من قبلا از غرب خيلي خوشم ميومد اما تو چند سال اخير فهميدم چه اشتباهي ميكردم.
> 
> من اطلاعات دقيق دارم كه امريكا از طريق قاچاقچي ها به ايران مواد مخدر صنعتي صادر ميكنه تا قيمتش بياد پايين و بيشتر همه گير بشه اونوقت بعضي از دوستان هر چيزي ضد غرب گفته ميشه ميخان سريع ردش كنن.
> 
> كي داره سريال هاي ضداخلاقي رو از روابط ناسالم بگير تا مصرف بيش از حد مشروب و مواد مخدر واسه ايراني ها دوبله و بوردكست ميكنه، مسلما امريكايي و انگليسي ها. به خاطر ماهواره آمار طلاق تو ايران تو دهه ي اخير ٦٠٪‏ بيشتر شده كه همچين چيزي تو ايران بي سابقه هست. چيزي كه مسلمه اونا عاشق چشم و ابروي ايراني ها نيستند و از گسترش اينهمه كانال هاي فارسي زبان هدف هاي ديگه اي دارن. اونا از مردم خودشون براي شبكه هاي ماهواره اي ماليات هاي سنگين ميگيرن حالا چي شده اينهمه كانال هاي فارسي زبان همه جورش داره مجاني بوردكست ميشه! مثلا همين شبكه ي من و تو كه به نظر من خيلي مخرب هست، پولش توسط سازمان سيا تامين ميشه و طبق مقررات امريكايي ها هر پروژه اي كه پولش توسط سازمان سيا براي هدف هاي فرا ملي تامين ميشه حق خرج كردن اون پول رو تو امريكا نداره واسه همينه اين شبكه تو انگليس داير هست. كارمندهاي كانال من و تو كين؟ يكسري بهايي و هم جنس باز. آيا اينا اتفاقيه يا هدف ديگه اي پشتش هست؟ مرجان و داداشش كه مالك شبكه من و تو هستند دو فرد فاسد هستند كه پدرشون سالهاست تو امريكا مالك يه شبكه ي پورن هست.
> 
> البته اين حرفهاي من به اين معني نيست كه ما خودمون ماهواره نداريم، اما از چند سال پيش كه متوجه خيلي از چيزها شدم سريال هاي ماهواره اي و برنامه هاي مخرب مطلقا غدقن هست همونطور كه خيلي از ايراني هاي باهوش همين كار رو كردند.
> 
> من اطلاع دقيق دارم كه يكي از دلايلي كه امريكا سعي ميكنه تا اين حد استفاده از اينترنت، چت، كانال هاي اجتماعي، بازي هاي انلاين و... رو تو جهان همه گسترش بده اينه كه واي فاي به شدت براي باوري مردان ضرر داره و امريكا جوون هاي كشورهاي در حال توسعه رو هدف گرفته تا اونها رو عقيم كنه يا بچه ي ناسالم تحويلشون بده. من قبلا چند تا نقل قول از دانشمندان امريكايي تو تلگرام خودندم كه "گفتن واي فاي مخرب ترين چيز براي باوري مردان هست" .اگه بتونم پستشو تو تلگرام پيدا كنم حتما اينجا ميذارم.
> 
> 
> @mohsen نظر شما درباره ي چيزهايي كه من مطرح كردم چي هست؟


به شیطان میگن هفته را چجوری میگذرونی میگه یک روز میرم آمریکا مردم را از راه بدر میکنم یک روز میرم اروپا یک روز هم برای بقیه دنیا میگن چهار روز دیگه را چطور میگذرونی میگه میرم ایران تحصیلات تکمیلی میگذرونم.ما نباید برای هر چیزی دنبال مشکل توی خارج‌از ایران باشیم باید به اطراف خودمون هم یک مقدار دقیقتر نگاه کنیم وگرنه فرق ما با دایی جان ناپلیون چیه?
در مورد اون هارپ هم اگه قرار باشه که یک اصلحه باشه اول از همه باید قابلیت هدفگیری داشته باشه در حالیکه آنتنهای هارپ این قابلیت را ندارند و امواج را در تمام جهات پخش میکنن بنابراین اگه قرار باشه آسیبی بزنن بیشتر ازهمه به خود آمریکا آسیب میزنن نه ما که اونور دنیاییم. در مورد وای فای هم بیشتر از هر جا توی آمریکا وای فای پیدا میشه . تحقیقات هم در مورد اینیکه آیا عقیم میکنه یا نه هنوز کامل نیست ولی بیشتر به سمتی هست که عقیم نمیکنه . اگه نگران عقیم شدن مردم هم هستید به اونها یاد بدید که برن توی تنظیمات مودمشان و قدرت تابش امواج را بگذارند روی ۲۵ تا ۵۰ درصد تا اینجوری هم خودشان امواج کمتری ببینن هم مردم بیچاره دیگه مثل من مجبور نشن برای اینکه از دست تداخل امواج روی کانالهای محدود موج ۲.۴ گیگاهرتز رها بشند برن چند میلیون خرج تجهیزات ۵ گیگاهرتز بکنند.

در ضمن هر کسی که وقتش را با این آشغالهای شبکه های ماهواره ای تلف میکنه هر بدبختی هم سرش نازل بشه حتی نیمی از حقش نیست از بین هزاران کانال ماهواره ای تنها ۲ تا ۳ تاشون ارزش نگاه کردن داره که اونها هم فارسی زبان نیستند. شبکه های فارسی زبان هم از ضعیف ترین و بی ارزش ترین شبکه های ماهواره ای هستن که حتی اگه شما بشینی پورن نگاه کنی وقتت بهتر صرف کردی تا این آشغالها را نگاه کنی.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

@Syed Asif Bukhari

Bro thread closed ... I will open a thread in

@Syed Asif Bukhari 

Bro thread closed ... I will open a thread & discuss that .


----------



## mohsen

2800 said:


> من قبلا هر چي نظريه دادم و مقاله گذاشتم شما ردش كردي.
> 
> شما هر چي كه خودت دربارش بي اطلاع باشي ميخاي ردش كني. خيلي ها تو فروم هاي ايراني درباره ي هارپ صحبت ميكنن و قويا معتقدند كه هارپ يك صلاح مخرب امريكايي هست كه ممكنه ضد ايراني ها استفاده بشه بدون اينكه ايراني ها متوجه بشن البته كسايي مثل شما هم كم و بيش هستن كه خيلي به همه چي خوشبينن و سعي ميكنن چيزهايي كه خودشون نميدونن رو به هر شكلي شده رد يا كمرنگ كنن.
> 
> تو اون فروم ها بحث آخرش اينجوري تموم ميشه "بيخيال دوست من" منم به شما ميگم باشه هر چيزي كه شما فكر ميكني از نظر خودت درسته، هر چي هم كه من فكر ميكنم از نظر خودم درسته.
> 
> هر كسي چند تا مقاله درباره ي هارپ تو سايت هاي ايراني بخونه حداقل 40% ذهنش به اين سمت ميره كه ممكنه امريكايي از اين سلاح خاموش عليه
> دشمنان خودشون استفاده كنن همونطور كه امروز ميبينيم امريكايي ها از هيچ تلاشي ضد مخالفان خودشون فرو گذار نيستن از تحريم بگير تا كودتا، جنگ داخلي، نيابتي، مستقيم و...
> 
> اميدوارم اين كسايي كه خيلي خوشبين به غرب و امريكا هستند يه روزي متوجه اشتباهشون بشن، همونطور كه من قبلا از غرب خيلي خوشم ميومد اما تو چند سال اخير فهميدم چه اشتباهي ميكردم.
> 
> من اطلاعات دقيق دارم كه امريكا از طريق قاچاقچي ها به ايران مواد مخدر صنعتي صادر ميكنه تا قيمتش بياد پايين و بيشتر همه گير بشه اونوقت بعضي از دوستان هر چيزي ضد غرب گفته ميشه ميخان سريع ردش كنن.
> 
> كي داره سريال هاي ضداخلاقي رو از روابط ناسالم بگير تا مصرف بيش از حد مشروب و مواد مخدر واسه ايراني ها دوبله و بوردكست ميكنه، مسلما امريكايي و انگليسي ها. به خاطر ماهواره آمار طلاق تو ايران تو دهه ي اخير ٦٠٪‏ بيشتر شده كه همچين چيزي تو ايران بي سابقه هست. چيزي كه مسلمه اونا عاشق چشم و ابروي ايراني ها نيستند و از گسترش اينهمه كانال هاي فارسي زبان هدف هاي ديگه اي دارن. اونا از مردم خودشون براي شبكه هاي ماهواره اي ماليات هاي سنگين ميگيرن حالا چي شده اينهمه كانال هاي فارسي زبان همه جورش داره مجاني بوردكست ميشه! مثلا همين شبكه ي من و تو كه به نظر من خيلي مخرب هست، پولش توسط سازمان سيا تامين ميشه و طبق مقررات امريكايي ها هر پروژه اي كه پولش توسط سازمان سيا براي هدف هاي فرا ملي تامين ميشه حق خرج كردن اون پول رو تو امريكا نداره واسه همينه اين شبكه تو انگليس داير هست. كارمندهاي كانال من و تو كين؟ يكسري بهايي و هم جنس باز. آيا اينا اتفاقيه يا هدف ديگه اي پشتش هست؟ مرجان و داداشش كه مالك شبكه من و تو هستند دو فرد فاسد هستند كه پدرشون سالهاست تو امريكا مالك يه شبكه ي پورن هست.
> 
> البته اين حرفهاي من به اين معني نيست كه ما خودمون ماهواره نداريم، اما از چند سال پيش كه متوجه خيلي از چيزها شدم سريال هاي ماهواره اي و برنامه هاي مخرب مطلقا غدقن هست همونطور كه خيلي از ايراني هاي باهوش همين كار رو كردند.
> 
> من اطلاع دقيق دارم كه يكي از دلايلي كه امريكا سعي ميكنه تا اين حد استفاده از اينترنت، چت، كانال هاي اجتماعي، بازي هاي انلاين و... رو تو جهان همه گسترش بده اينه كه واي فاي به شدت براي باوري مردان ضرر داره و امريكا جوون هاي كشورهاي در حال توسعه رو هدف گرفته تا اونها رو عقيم كنه يا بچه ي ناسالم تحويلشون بده. من قبلا چند تا نقل قول از دانشمندان امريكايي تو تلگرام خودندم كه "گفتن واي فاي مخرب ترين چيز براي باوري مردان هست" .اگه بتونم پستشو تو تلگرام پيدا كنم حتما اينجا ميذارم.
> 
> 
> @mohsen نظر شما درباره ي چيزهايي كه من مطرح كردم چي هست؟


به نظر من بیخیال این قضیه شو
بین مسئولین و آدمهای مطلع اینقدر کله داغ داریم که حتی اگر احتمالش رو هم میدادن سر و صداشون بلند میشد
این قضیه بیشتر توسط آمریکاییهای به اصطلاح نگران تبلیغ میشه و یه عده ای هم تو ایران بدشون نیاد بگن آمریکا میتونه با یه بمب همه ایران رو نابود کنه!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> به نظر من بیخیال این قضیه شو
> بین مسئولین و آدمهای مطلع اینقدر کله داغ داریم که حتی اگر احتمالش رو هم میدادن سر و صداشون بلند میشد
> این قضیه بیشتر توسط آمریکاییهای به اصطلاح نگران تبلیغ میشه و یه عده ای هم تو ایران بدشون نیاد بگن آمریکا میتونه با یه بمب همه ایران رو نابود کنه!


باشه عزيز

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samak

عزت که به پاسپورتمون نیومد رو کنار بگذاریم ، کار به جایی رسیده که همون احترام قبلی رو هم نداریم 


ظریف هم فقط عشقش نامه آرامبخش به آمریکایی ها هست ...

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/619420/توهین-و-تحقیر-ایرانیان-در-ترکمنستان-در-سکوت-مسئولان-وطنی

عزت که به پاسپورتمون نیومد رو کنار بگذاریم ، کار به جایی رسیده که همون احترام قبلی رو هم نداریم 


ظریف هم فقط عشقش نامه آرامبخش به آمریکایی ها هست ...

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/619420/توهین-و-تحقیر-ایرانیان-در-ترکمنستان-در-سکوت-مسئولان-وطنی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

rahi2357 said:


> You're always welcome ...


WTF  this is wrong they should not move  

@SOHEIL 




u are missile expert can u tell me what is this missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

asena_great said:


> WTF  this is wrong they should not move
> 
> @SOHEIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u are missile expert can u tell me what is this missile



That is the S-200 missile. It is originally a Russian missile. Iran also has some which it has heavily upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Rukarl said:


> That is the S-200 missile. It is originally a Russian missile. Iran also has some which it has heavily upgraded.


ty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samak

خیانت 

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/620064/بانک-سپه-و-ملتسپاه-را-تحریم-کرده-اندسند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samak

هاشمی عملا مثال می زنه که ایران باید مثل آلمان و ژاپن بعد از جنگ جهانی دوم ارتشش رو منحل کنه ... 
افرادی که طرفدار طیف هاشمی هستند ،‌می شه نظرشون رو بگند !؟

روزنامه های اصلاح طلب هم که دارند روی این طبل می کوبند ... بعد از ننگین نامه ی برجام و تحریم کردن نیروهای نظامی توسط بانک های داخل کشور و کاهش بودجه ی نظامی کشور ،‌عملا پروژه ی تجزیه ی کشور رو رقم زدند ... 

خیانت که شاخ و دم نداره

http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13950613001375

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Samak said:


> هاشمی عملا مثال می زنه که ایران باید مثل آلمان و ژاپن بعد از جنگ جهانی دوم ارتشش رو منحل کنه ...
> افرادی که طرفدار طیف هاشمی هستند ،‌می شه نظرشون رو بگند !؟
> 
> روزنامه های اصلاح طلب هم که دارند روی این طبل می کوبند ... بعد از ننگین نامه ی برجام و تحریم کردن نیروهای نظامی توسط بانک های داخل کشور و کاهش بودجه ی نظامی کشور ،‌عملا پروژه ی تجزیه ی کشور رو رقم زدند ...
> 
> خیانت که شاخ و دم نداره
> 
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13950613001375


فكر كنم ضريب هوشي رفسنجاني نهايت نهايتش به 30 برسه.

هاشمي به مراتب از بني صدر بدتره. خدا به داد اين ملت برسه


----------



## mohsen

Samak said:


> هاشمی عملا مثال می زنه که ایران باید مثل آلمان و ژاپن بعد از جنگ جهانی دوم ارتشش رو منحل کنه ...
> افرادی که طرفدار طیف هاشمی هستند ،‌می شه نظرشون رو بگند !؟
> 
> روزنامه های اصلاح طلب هم که دارند روی این طبل می کوبند ... بعد از ننگین نامه ی برجام و تحریم کردن نیروهای نظامی توسط بانک های داخل کشور و کاهش بودجه ی نظامی کشور ،‌عملا پروژه ی تجزیه ی کشور رو رقم زدند ...
> 
> خیانت که شاخ و دم نداره
> 
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13950613001375


از *سیری زیاده*، چنان سرگرم بخور بخور هستن که فکر میکنن همه دنیا گلستانه، دیگه مغزشون قدرت تحلیل نداره
فکرشو بکن، این آدم با این مغز فاسدش عقل کل یه حریان سیاسی تو ایرانه، دیگه مریداش چی میخوان باشن


----------



## drmeson

Can anyone tell me what became to (ourown) military forum dot net (the one with light grey background) ?

I tried to pm few members here but i couldnt. get any info ? is there a subsitute forum or where do we all hangout now ? 

Can anyone private message me ?


----------



## AmirPatriot

drmeson said:


> Can anyone tell me what became to (ourown) military forum dot net (the one with light grey background) ?
> 
> I tried to pm few members here but i couldnt. get any info ? is there a subsitute forum or where do we all hangout now ?
> 
> Can anyone private message me ?



I presume you are talking about IMF. 

Unfortunately we can't be sure exactly what happened to the site. The domain still exists but we can't acces the webpage.


----------



## drmeson

AmirPatriot said:


> I presume you are talking about IMF.
> 
> Unfortunately we can't be sure exactly what happened to the site. The domain still exists but we can't acces the webpage.



so are we like forum less now ? no dedicated iranian military platform ?

Shame because i had so many posts there and they are all gone now ...


----------



## SOHEIL

زنجیرم بستی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

The SiLent crY said:


>


سربازي خوش ميگذره؟


----------



## The SiLent crY

2800 said:


> سربازي خوش ميگذره؟



شکر ، جای شما بسیار خالی .



2800 said:


> سربازي خوش ميگذره؟



شکر ، جای شما بسیار خالی .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

The SiLent crY said:


> شکر ، جای شما بسیار خالی .
> 
> 
> 
> شکر ، جای شما بسیار خالی .


اميدوارم هميشه به خوشي باشه. من كه سربازي 7 ساله غيبت دارم اگه بشه سال بعد ميخام بخرمش. پدرم گفت نرو سربازي محيطش بده الان 7 ساله چون پايان خدمت ندارم به خيلي از مشكل ها بر خوندم؟

حالا، محيط سربازي چجوريه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

mohsen said:


>


Just as isis blew up 1 Turkish tank and marthyred 3 soldiers, but for some people its all a show....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

xenon54 said:


> Just as isis blew up 1 Turkish tank and marthyred 3 soldiers, but for some people its all a show....


The same way isis fucked with European, that's the nature of terrorists. yet, we all know how isis was created and who supported it. the countries which had and still have the delusion that they can control the terrorists in their own favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Check :

https://defence.pk/threads/iranian-...o-in-arabian-media-yesterday-and-today.449011


----------



## Arminkh

کسی خبر داره این قضیه آتش بس تو سوریه چیه؟ من تو تمام خبرها که می خونم نام ایران یک دفعه کلا حذف شده. با توافق ایران بوده یا باز روسیه نارو زد؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Arminkh said:


> کسی خبر داره این قضیه آتش بس تو سوریه چیه؟ من تو تمام خبرها که می خونم نام ایران یک دفعه کلا حذف شده. با توافق ایران بوده یا باز روسیه نارو زد؟


هی اینا آتش بس میکنن تجدید قوا میکنن و با قدرت بیشتر جنگ رو شروع میکنن!


----------



## AmirPatriot

@2800 please chill bro, Fafnir is not anti-IR. He is pro-IR, you shouldn't attack him. Me and haman10 know him from previous forums, he is a good guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

mohsen said:


>


That is God dam right.
Fortunately Russians are able to control Erdogan's madness. He backstabbed Russia and Iran then saw the result in American coup. When will Turks understand that USA will not tolerate an strong Muslim country? When will they understand what happened to Egypt's Morsi? When will they stop stabbing us? I have no idea. Perhaps their midnight dream is restarting Ottoman Empire by destroying Iraq and Syria and arming terrorists. It's witness is their current madness about Syria and Iraq.
Sorry i was out of thread for a while.


----------



## Aramagedon

*https://defence.pk/threads/over-100...-to-be-outside-mainstream-sunni-islam.449369/*


*    *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

mohammad45 said:


> That is God dam right.
> Fortunately Russians are able to control Erdogan's madness. He backstabbed Russia and Iran then saw the result in American coup. When will Turks understand that USA will not tolerate an strong Muslim country? When will they understand what happened to Egypt's Morsi? When will they stop stabbing us? I have no idea. Perhaps their midnight dream is restarting Ottoman Empire by destroying Iraq and Syria and arming terrorists. It's witness is their current madness about Syria and Iraq.
> Sorry i was out of thread for a while.


The ISIS will die eventually. they just exposed the nature and common cause between excess (wahhabism) and negligence (secularism).
Yet Turks raised a new threat for themselves which is going to be an everlasting one.

http://www.rajanews.com/news/254450...-«جابیه»-جولان-در-فلسطین-اشغالی-تا-«حرستا»-در



> بعد از اختلاف در سرزمین شام و جنگ و خونریزی بین نیروهای درگیر در جبهه سوریه (اختلف الرمحان بالشام)، و بعد از صوت دمشق (یجیئکم صوت من ناحیۀ دمشق بالفتح) و رجفۀ که با رحمت برای مومنین و عذاب برای کافرین در منطقه شام، خواهد بود (رجفۀ تکون بالشام یهلک فیها اکثر من مائۀ الف، یجعلها الله رحمۀ للمومنین و عذابا للکافرین)، و بعد از به صحنه آمدن ادوات جنگی پیشرفته به سوریه و تغییر موازنه قدرت بین دو طرف نزاع (اصحاب البراذین الشهب المحذوفۀ)، و نیز وارد شدن پرچم های زرد رنگ از غرب سوریه (الرایات الصفر تقبل من المغرب حتی تحل بالشام)، در مرحله بعد از مراحل "قبل از خروج سفیانی" در عصر ظهور، جهان در انتظار زلزله و خسف دمشق در محور جابیه- حرستا، خواهد بود (تخسف قریۀ من قری الشام تسمی الجابیۀ) که در اثر آن، بخشی های از مسجد اموی دمشق، فرو می ریزد (تسقط طائفۀ من مسجد دمشق الایمن). *در مرحله بعد، ادعای انفصال کردها از حاکمیت منطقه شام و سوریه به وقوع می پیوندد (مارقۀ تمرق من ناحیۀ الترک) ولی طولی نخواهد کشید که این آرزوی کردها، با حمله ترک ها به مناطق کردنشین سوریه در شمال شرقی سوریه، مواجه خواهد شد (سیقبل اخوان الترک حتی ینزلوا الجزیرۀ)*. لازم به ذکر است، همه این حوادث، قبل از به حکومت رسیدن آخرین حاکم سوریه در عصر ظهور (سفیانی)، به وقوع می پیوندد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

2800 said:


> *https://defence.pk/threads/over-100...-to-be-outside-mainstream-sunni-islam.449369/*
> 
> 
> *    *


Sunnis are our brother. Undoubtedly they have kicked Zionist-Saudis out of their community. We have 25 million Sunnis in our country living in peace with us.



mohsen said:


> The ISIS will die eventually. they just exposed the nature and common cause between excess (wahhabism) and negligence (secularism).
> Yet Turks raised a new threat for themselves which is going to be an everlasting one.
> 
> http://www.rajanews.com/news/254450/جهان-در-انتظار-زلزله-دمشق-آیا-زلزله-شام-از-«جابیه»-جولان-در-فلسطین-اشغالی-تا-«حرستا»-در


I'm sure about one thing and that's Turkey's role as a puppet of NATO. NATO is a threat however EU nations have good guys but unfortunately their governments are puppets of Imperialists like George Soros , Nathan Rothscild , David Rockfeller and other Zionists. Turks are planning a huge attack and invasion on Iraq and Syria. They have kept an eye on Syrian and Iraqi oil fields that's why Erdogan forgave USA's effort on the military coup. Turks are our worst neighbor imposing heavy costs on us. I hope Turkish people would change the game otherwise Turkey will set itself on fire by betraying it's neighbors.

I called Saudis as Zionists and my post was deleted. Dear comment master of this website , you are my **** brother so watch this link. Saudis claim Pilgrimage to the tombs is haram (حرام) but watch they are visiting George Washington's grave. They are naturally Zionist my dear brother and i'm not lying. 
mountvernon.org/the-estate-gardens/the-tombs/famous-visits-to-washingtons-tomb/


----------



## rahi2357

**

*مدال طلای المپیک لندن به سعید محمدپور می‌رسد*


*






سعید محمدپور، وزنه‌بردار ایرانی وزن ۹۴ کیلوگرم که در بازی‌های المپیک ۲۰۱۲ لندن پنجم شده بود، قرار است بعد از چهار سال صاحب مدال طلای این بازی‌ها شود.

در پی آزمایش مجدد تست‌های دوپینگ، معلوم شده که وزنه‌بردارهای رده‌های اول تا چهارم دوپینگ کرده بودند، و در نتیجه مدال طلای بازی‌های المپیک لندن به سعید محمدپور تعلق خواهد گرفت.

فدراسیون جهانی وزنه‌برداری گفت که بدون شک نتیجه آزمایش‌‌های جدید نشان می‌دهد که چندین وزشکار دوپینگ کرده بودند، و در نتیجه مدال‌هایشان از آن‌ها گرفته می‌شود. همچنین، این سازمان که امروز برگزار کننده یک جلسه‌ برای نتیجه‌گیری درباره آزمایش‌های جدید است، گفته است که امروز بیانیه رسمی خود را منتشر خواهد کرد. تکلیف مدال‌های دیگر هم به زودی مشخص خواهد شد.

با توجه به اینکه علاوه بر چهار نفر اول مسابقات وزنه‌برداری وزن ۹۴ کیلوگرم، نفرهای پنجم و ششم هم دوپینگ گرده بودند، مدال‌های نقره و برنز به کیم مین جائه (کره جنوبی) و توماس زیلینسکی (لهستان) تعلق خواهد گرفت، که بازی‌های لندن را رده هشتم و نهم به پایان رسانده بودند.

در هفته‌ها و ماه‌های اخیر، موج جدیدی از آزمایش دوباره نمونه‌های گرفته شده از ورزشکاران حاضر در المپیک‌های پکن ۲۰۰۸ و لندن ۲۰۱۲، نشان داده که بسیاری از ورزشکاران دوپینگ کرده بودند.

در وزنه‌برداری، نتیجه آزمایش دوباره نمونه‌ها نشان داد که ۱۱ وزنه‌بردار (که شش نفرشان صاحب مدال شده بودند) در بازی‌های لندن دوپینگ کرده بودند.

هفته گذشته فدراسیون بین‌المللی المپیک اعلام کرد که در پی آزمایش دوباره ۱۴۵ نمونه لندن (که از ورزشکارهای نه کشور در دو رشته ورزشی گرفته شده بود)، نتیجه ۱۵ نمونه مثبت بوده است.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

2800 said:


> اميدوارم هميشه به خوشي باشه. من كه سربازي 7 ساله غيبت دارم اگه بشه سال بعد ميخام بخرمش. پدرم گفت نرو سربازي محيطش بده الان 7 ساله چون پايان خدمت ندارم به خيلي از مشكل ها بر خوندم؟
> 
> حالا، محيط سربازي چجوريه؟




سلام .

شرمنده که دیر جواب میدم .

به نظرم اگر میتونی بخر . 

سربازی هم مثل همه ی دوره ها نکات مثبت و منفی خودش رو داره .

مثبت از این نظر که برای شما یه تجربه ی جدیده که توی اون آدم پخته تر میشه و دید خیلی بهتر ، عمیقتر و واقع بینانه تری نسبت به زندگی و آینده پیدا می کنید .

منفی از این نظر که شما رو دو سال عقب میندازه و اگر بدشانس باشید دو سال سخت رو باید توی زندگی تجربه کنید که بعضی ها واقعا دووم نمیارن . هر چند الان کسانی هستن که سربازی رو یه فرصت خیلی خوب برای خودشون دیدن ، یه توفیق اجباری که بهشون کلی وقت آزاد داده که درس بخونن ، یه حرفه ای رو توی سربازی یاد بگیرن و ...

در کل محیط سربازی چیزی نیست که بشه خیلی راحت در موردش نظر داد ، برای مثال توی پایگاه ما و توی طبقه ای که من خدمت می کنم اتاق با اتاق محیطش 180 درجه فرق می کنه . بستگی داره که شما با چه افرادی سر و کار داشته باشید .

اما برای سرباز صفر ها قضیه کاملا متفاوته . بندگان خدا فقط توهین و تحقیر و بیچارگی دارند و چون حق و حقوق خودشون رو نمیدونند بدجوری ازشون سو استفاده میشه . .

بندگان خدا انقدر باهاشون بد برخورد میشه و از لحاظ روحی تحت فشارن که سه هفته قبل یکی از سرباز صفر ها خودش رو کشت .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام .
> 
> شرمنده که دیر جواب میدم .
> 
> به نظرم اگر میتونی بخر .
> 
> سربازی هم مثل همه ی دوره ها نکات مثبت و منفی خودش رو داره .
> 
> مثبت از این نظر که برای شما یه تجربه ی جدیده که توی اون آدم پخته تر میشه و دید خیلی بهتر ، عمیقتر و واقع بینانه تری نسبت به زندگی و آینده پیدا می کنید .
> 
> منفی از این نظر که شما رو دو سال عقب میندازه و اگر بدشانس باشید دو سال سخت رو باید توی زندگی تجربه کنید که بعضی ها واقعا دووم نمیارن . هر چند الان کسانی هستن که سربازی رو یه فرصت خیلی خوب برای خودشون دیدن ، یه توفیق اجباری که بهشون کلی وقت آزاد داده که درس بخونن ، یه حرفه ای رو توی سربازی یاد بگیرن و ...
> 
> در کل محیط سربازی چیزی نیست که بشه خیلی راحت در موردش نظر داد ، برای مثال توی پایگاه ما و توی طبقه ای که من خدمت می کنم اتاق با اتاق محیطش 180 درجه فرق می کنه . بستگی داره که شما با چه افرادی سر و کار داشته باشید .
> 
> اما برای سرباز صفر ها قضیه کاملا متفاوته . بندگان خدا فقط توهین و تحقیر و بیچارگی دارند و چون حق و حقوق خودشون رو نمیدونند بدجوری ازشون سو استفاده میشه . .
> 
> بندگان خدا انقدر باهاشون بد برخورد میشه و از لحاظ روحی تحت فشارن که سه هفته قبل یکی از سرباز صفر ها خودش رو کشت .


سلام ... چی شدی شما ؟ کجا افتادی ؟ جات خوبه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

mohammad45 said:


> Sunnis are our brother. Undoubtedly they have kicked Zionist-Saudis out of their community. We have 25 million Sunnis in our country living in peace with us.
> 
> 
> I'm sure about one thing and that's Turkey's role as a puppet of NATO. NATO is a threat however EU nations have good guys but unfortunately their governments are puppets of Imperialists like George Soros , Nathan Rothscild , David Rockfeller and other Zionists. *Turks are planning a huge attack and invasion on Iraq and Syria. They have kept an eye on Syrian and Iraqi oil fields that's why Erdogan forgave USA's effort on the military coup*. Turks are our worst neighbor imposing heavy costs on us. I hope Turkish people would change the game otherwise Turkey will set itself on fire by betraying it's neighbors.
> 
> I called Saudis as Zionists and my post was deleted. Dear comment master of this website , you are my **** brother so watch this link. Saudis claim Pilgrimage to the tombs is haram (حرام) but watch they are visiting George Washington's grave. They are naturally Zionist my dear brother and i'm not lying.
> mountvernon.org/the-estate-gardens/the-tombs/famous-visits-to-washingtons-tomb/



Please, please please kill yourself or go to a mental hospital. You are beyond stupid. What you said there isnt even a theory, its beyond that. It's stupidity at its max.


----------



## Muhammed45

Baybars Han said:


> Please, please please kill yourself or go to a mental hospital. You are beyond stupid. What you said there isnt even a theory, its beyond that. It's stupidity at its max.





Baybars Han said:


> Please, please please kill yourself or go to a mental hospital. You are beyond stupid. What you said there isnt even a theory, its beyond that. It's stupidity at its max.



I suppose you don't know the truth Turk!. Watch these links :
Replace "(DAT)" with (".") to enter the websites.

hurriyetdailynews(DAT)com/turkey-and-israel-need-each-other-says-president-erdogan.aspx?pageID=238&nID=93319&NewsCatID=338

araabinews(DAT)com/turkey-israel-need-each-other-also-saudi-alliance-not-sectarian-based-says-erdogan/

hurriyetdailynews(DAT)com/israel-gas-may-flow-to-turkey-via-turkish-cyprus.aspx?PageID=238&NID=101193&NewsCatID=409

aljazeera(DAT)com/news/2016/06/israel-netanyahu-turkey-deal-immense-boost-economy-160627070929351.html

theguardian(DAT)com/world/2016/jun/26/israel-and-turkey-to-announce-end-of-six-year-stand-off

activistpost(DAT)com/2016/08/turkey-invades-syria-backed-by-u-s.html

mintpressnews(DAT)com/211624-2/211624/

independent(DAT)co(DAT)uk/news/world/europe/russia-releases-proof-turkey-is-smuggling-isis-oil-over-its-border-a6757651.html

huffingtonpost(DAT)com/david-l-phillips/research-paper-turkey-isi_b_8808024.html

en(DAT)wikipedia(DAT)org/wiki/List_of_arrested_journalists_in_Turkey

economist(DAT)com/news/europe/21698472-after-forcing-out-his-prime-minister-president-erdogan-muzzles-press-turkey-sending-its

Result : You need to go hospital Turk!


----------



## Baybars Han

mohammad45 said:


> I suppose you don't know the truth Turk!. Watch these links :
> Replace "(DAT)" with (".") to enter the websites.
> 
> hurriyetdailynews(DAT)com/turkey-and-israel-need-each-other-says-president-erdogan.aspx?pageID=238&nID=93319&NewsCatID=338
> 
> araabinews(DAT)com/turkey-israel-need-each-other-also-saudi-alliance-not-sectarian-based-says-erdogan/
> 
> hurriyetdailynews(DAT)com/israel-gas-may-flow-to-turkey-via-turkish-cyprus.aspx?PageID=238&NID=101193&NewsCatID=409
> 
> aljazeera(DAT)com/news/2016/06/israel-netanyahu-turkey-deal-immense-boost-economy-160627070929351.html
> 
> theguardian(DAT)com/world/2016/jun/26/israel-and-turkey-to-announce-end-of-six-year-stand-off
> 
> activistpost(DAT)com/2016/08/turkey-invades-syria-backed-by-u-s.html
> 
> mintpressnews(DAT)com/211624-2/211624/
> 
> independent(DAT)co(DAT)uk/news/world/europe/russia-releases-proof-turkey-is-smuggling-isis-oil-over-its-border-a6757651.html
> 
> huffingtonpost(DAT)com/david-l-phillips/research-paper-turkey-isi_b_8808024.html
> 
> en(DAT)wikipedia(DAT)org/wiki/List_of_arrested_journalists_in_Turkey
> 
> economist(DAT)com/news/europe/21698472-after-forcing-out-his-prime-minister-president-erdogan-muzzles-press-turkey-sending-its
> 
> Result : You need to go hospital Turk!



I can post 100 links saying Iran is building a nucleur bomb, Iran is a terrorist country etc etc. If you beleive all those then you are deluded. Why the hell would we invade Syria and Iraq for oil? First of all that wouldnt be accepted by any country, second of all the cost of even staying in a country is so high its worthless. It cost USA over 1 trillion for what they did in Iraq.


----------



## Muhammed45

Baybars Han said:


> I can post 100 links saying Iran is building a nucleur bomb, Iran is a terrorist country etc etc. If you beleive all those then you are deluded. Why the hell would we invade Syria and Iraq for oil? First of all that wouldnt be accepted by any country, second of all the cost of even staying in a country is so high its worthless. It cost USA over 1 trillion for what they did in Iraq.


Yeah USA claims that we are terrorists. hahahahah
Google this : "Obama: Al-Qaeda in Syria is useful and moderate terrorists". Obama himself is the leader of all terrorists fighting in Syria. Look at recent ceasefire between terrorists and Russia! USA was negotiating instead of terrorists!!! What does it mean to you my Turkish neighbor?
I think that the fcing nuclear deal was an end to those ridiculous rumors.
I have never and ever hated Turkey. I was happy when i heard about it's economic growth. I told myself at least one democratic Muslim country is not under pressure of hard sanctions. In fact i was happy. But now watch what is Turkey doing to our Syrian brothers?! Turkey has turned into the gates of terrorists entering Syria. Your friendship with Israel is a shame for all of us Muslim community.
Turkey backstabbed us in Syria. How can you refuse it?
How can you deny the truth about your betrayal to Syria and Iraq? Turkey has recently entered it's tanks and BMPs into Syrian borders and captured a Syrian city then gave it to USA.
Moreover you have no evidence for your claimed BS about Iran. We have never built nuclear weapons and the real terrorist is your greater brother USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlueInGreen

Is anyone here going to mention the Colin Powell e-mail leak where it was stated that Israel has 200 nukes all pointed at Iran, Tehran specifically and the US has thousands pointed at Iran.

It was on RT and other websites, I think someone should open up a thread for conversation of the topic.


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> سلام ... چی شدی شما ؟ کجا افتادی ؟ جات خوبه؟



سلام .

خوبی داداش ؟

من افتادم پایگاه هشتم شهید بابایی اصفهان .

جام خدا رو شکر خوبه ولی برای بچه های تهران یکی از بدترین پایگاه ها برای خدمته . 
تنها مزیتی که داره اینه که بچه ای تهران شاید بتونن بعد از 6-7 ماه اگر خوش شانس باشن یکی رو پیدا کنن و انتقالی با عوض بگیرن که این هم خیلی بعیده چون چند دوره هست که از اصفهان کم وظیفه می گیرن برای نیرو هوایی و تعداد سربازان غیر بومی رو به افزایشه .

در کل اگر قرار باشه آدم اینجا خدمت کنه چابهار خیلی بهتره و اگر نتونم انتقالی بگیرم به تهران شاید برم دل حامد چابهار چون هم کسری داره و هم هر 45 روز 20 روز مرخصی در حالی که من توی اصفهان 70 روز پر کردم و بهم 2 روز تشویقی دادن و بقیش هم سالیانه و با هزار بدبختی بعد 70 روز یک هفته اومدم خونه .

اصفهان در یک کلام تخمی ترین پایگاه هوایی ایرانه و از اون تخمی تر کادرشه .


----------



## asena_great

@rahi2357 @New @rmi5 bros i want to buy new cell phone with price between 1 to 1.5 what should i buy any suggestions ?


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام .
> 
> خوبی داداش ؟
> 
> من افتادم پایگاه هشتم شهید بابایی اصفهان .
> 
> جام خدا رو شکر خوبه ولی برای بچه های تهران یکی از بدترین پایگاه ها برای خدمته .
> تنها مزیتی که داره اینه که بچه ای تهران شاید بتونن بعد از 6-7 ماه اگر خوش شانس باشن یکی رو پیدا کنن و انتقالی با عوض بگیرن که این هم خیلی بعیده چون چند دوره هست که از اصفهان کم وظیفه می گیرن برای نیرو هوایی و تعداد سربازان غیر بومی رو به افزایشه .
> 
> در کل اگر قرار باشه آدم اینجا خدمت کنه چابهار خیلی بهتره و اگر نتونم انتقالی بگیرم به تهران شاید برم دل حامد چابهار چون هم کسری داره و هم هر 45 روز 20 روز مرخصی در حالی که من توی اصفهان 70 روز پر کردم و بهم 2 روز تشویقی دادن و بقیش هم سالیانه و با هزار بدبختی بعد 70 روز یک هفته اومدم خونه .
> 
> اصفهان در یک کلام تخمی ترین پایگاه هوایی ایرانه و از اون تخمی تر کادرشه .



سلام .... خودتو مشغول کن ، درس بخون برو یه کاری یاد بگیر فکر کن دوسال از عمرت داره هدر میره سعی کن تا میتونی استفاده کنی من خودم تدریس می کردم ..... ولی غصه نخور هرچه باشه تموم میشه ...
منم نهایتا هر دو ماه 10 تا 12 روز خونه بودم اونم بیشتر چون نگهبانی رو می پیچوندم وصل می کردم به اول مرخصیم شما هم بتونی بکنی 3 روز به مرخصیت اضافه میشه در ضمن پایگاه پایگاه با هم فرقی نداره شما فکر میکنی بری چابهار هر 45 روز 20 روز مرخصی داری در حالی مهم این است که بهت بدن این مرخصی رو، مطمئنا اونجا هم کسری وظیفه دارند هرچی از تهران دورتر بشی وضع بدتر میشه .... اگر بیوفتی چابهار فقط 2 روز تو رفت و امدی تا برسی تهران + گرما و کمبود امکانات چابهار نسبت به اصفهان در حالی که اصفهان 4 ساعت راه تا تهران ... بعد چابهار دم مرز خطرناک سر میبرن.. چیزهایی شنیدم که نگم بهتره ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> سلام .... خودتو مشغول کن ، درس بخون برو یه کاری یاد بگیر فکر کن دوسال از عمرت داره هدر میره سعی کن تا میتونی استفاده کنی من خودم تدریس می کردم ..... ولی غصه نخور هرچه باشه تموم میشه ...
> منم نهایتا هر دو ماه 10 تا 12 روز خونه بودم اونم بیشتر چون نگهبانی رو می پیچوندم وصل می کردم به اول مرخصیم شما هم بتونی بکنی 3 روز به مرخصیت اضافه میشه در ضمن پایگاه پایگاه با هم فرقی نداره شما فکر میکنی بری چابهار هر 45 روز 20 روز مرخصی داری در حالی مهم این است که بهت بدن این مرخصی رو، مطمئنا اونجا هم کسری وظیفه دارند هرچی از تهران دورتر بشی وضع بدتر میشه .... اگر بیوفتی چابهار فقط 2 روز تو رفت و امدی تا برسی تهران + گرما و کمبود امکانات چابهار نسبت به اصفهان در حالی که اصفهان 4 ساعت راه تا تهران ... بعد چابهار دم مرز خطرناک سر میبرن.. چیزهایی شنیدم که نگم بهتره ...


بابا بنده خدا را از زندگی به کل نا امید کردی که.
در مورد سر بریدن وضعیت اونجوری که شما فکر میکنی نیست . من خودم سراوان بودم اونم در زمان اوج فعالیتهای عبدالمالک ریگی
تازه وضعیت چابهار 1000 بار بهتر از سراوان هستش.توی شهر وضعیت امن وخوب بود و مشکل نداشت .
اما بعد مصافت مساله ای هست که نمیشه ازش گذشت اگه بخواهی با اتوبوس بیایی و بری حداقل 4 روز را باید برای رفت و آمد بگذاری
در مورد مرخصی هم واقعا این عددها مسخره است اونجا اونقدر نیرو کم بود که اگه سربازها 1/3 اون هم مرخصی مرفتن همه میگفتن یک
پارتی کلفت داره البته وضع برای من که افسر بودم بهتر بود ولی یادم هست سرباز بهداری توی این مدت فقط یک مرتبه رفت مرخصی.


----------



## raptor22

JEskandari said:


> بابا بنده خدا را از زندگی به کل نا امید کردی که.
> در مورد سر بریدن وضعیت اونجوری که شما فکر میکنی نیست . من خودم سراوان بودم اونم در زمان اوج فعالیتهای عبدالمالک ریگی
> تازه وضعیت چابهار 1000 بار بهتر از سراوان هستش.توی شهر وضعیت امن وخوب بود و مشکل نداشت .
> اما بعد مصافت مساله ای هست که نمیشه ازش گذشت اگه بخواهی با اتوبوس بیایی و بری حداقل 4 روز را باید برای رفت و آمد بگذاری
> در مورد مرخصی هم واقعا این عددها مسخره است اونجا اونقدر نیرو کم بود که اگه سربازها 1/3 اون هم مرخصی مرفتن همه میگفتن یک
> پارتی کلفت داره البته وضع برای من که افسر بودم بهتر بود ولی یادم هست سرباز بهداری توی این مدت فقط یک مرتبه رفت مرخصی.



نه بخدا من فقط سعی کردم واقعیت رو بگم فکر نکنه انتقالی گرفتن اون هم چابهار بهتر هست ... به نظر من از چاله در اومدن به چاه افتادن هست .. ....
در مورد مرخصی هم هرچه از تهران دورتر بشی شرایط سخت تر می شه البته به چیز های دیگه ای هم ربط داره ... ...
چیزی که من از خدمت یاد گرفتم یک چیز بود اون هم اهمیت زمان ... دوسال از عمرت رو به هدر میده بی هیچ فایده ای به خاطر همین می گم بهتره از فکر این چیز ها بیاد بیرون سعی کنه از وقتش استفاده کنه .. این 2 سال بالاخره تمام میشه و آخرش تو میمونی حسرت 2 سال از بهترین سال های زندگیت 

البته بگم خدمت به کشور در هر جایی چیز کم ارزشی نیست .. من واقعا از این نظر خودم رو راضی می کنم که حداقل 2 سال از عمرم رو به کشورم خدمت کردم.


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> سلام .... خودتو مشغول کن ، درس بخون برو یه کاری یاد بگیر فکر کن دوسال از عمرت داره هدر میره سعی کن تا میتونی استفاده کنی من خودم تدریس می کردم ..... ولی غصه نخور هرچه باشه تموم میشه ...
> منم نهایتا هر دو ماه 10 تا 12 روز خونه بودم اونم بیشتر چون نگهبانی رو می پیچوندم وصل می کردم به اول مرخصیم شما هم بتونی بکنی 3 روز به مرخصیت اضافه میشه در ضمن پایگاه پایگاه با هم فرقی نداره شما فکر میکنی بری چابهار هر 45 روز 20 روز مرخصی داری در حالی مهم این است که بهت بدن این مرخصی رو، مطمئنا اونجا هم کسری وظیفه دارند هرچی از تهران دورتر بشی وضع بدتر میشه .... اگر بیوفتی چابهار فقط 2 روز تو رفت و امدی تا برسی تهران + گرما و کمبود امکانات چابهار نسبت به اصفهان در حالی که اصفهان 4 ساعت راه تا تهران ... بعد چابهار دم مرز خطرناک سر میبرن.. چیزهایی شنیدم که نگم بهتره ...



من جام خیلی خوبه و با آدم های باحالی سر و کار دارم . متوسط روزی دو ساعت کار دارم و بقیش رو کتاب و ... میخونم .

اتفاقا برای خدمت برنامه هم دارم و دنبال تموم کردن زبان و شرکت توی آزموش اموزش و پرورشم و روزی سه چهار ساعت میخونم .

در کل ادم نباید نا شکر باشه . من جایی افتادم که خیلی از بچه ها آرزوش رو دارن ( توی دایره مهندسی ) . درسته که قسمتم برش نداره مرخصی و ... برام بگیره ولی به جاش مزیت های زیادی داره . یکی اینکه جو کاملا مهندسیه و نظامی نیست که مهمترینشه و میشه توی قسمت مطالعه کرد در حالی که بقیه قسمت ها اگر کتاب دست افسر وظیفه ها ببینن میفرستنش دنبال نخود سیاه انقدر این نظامی ها احمق و عقده ای هستن .

جو دوستانست

کار خیلی کمه . روزی دو ساعت و بقیش هم در اختیار خود .

هم اتاقی هام همه دکترا و فوقن که خیلی ازشون یاد می گیرم .

و ...


*اما 
*
روزی که ما رو تقسیم کردن . نامردها گروهان ما رو (شهید اردستانی) که آموزشیش حضرت امیر اسلامشهر بود رو قلع و قم کردن و تمام جنوب رو با بچه های ما پر کردن . طوری که از گروهان 140 نفری ما 20 نفر افتادن دل حامد چابهار و 20-25 نفر هم بندر عباس ، بوشهر ، امیدیه  ، دزفول و فقط من از تهران افتادم اصفهان  و چون دوستانم جاهای دیگه هستن آمارش رو دارم .

توی چابهار حداقل 15 روز بعد از هر 45 روز مرخصی استحقاقیه و دوستانم همه بالای بیست روز اومدن و برای تهران اومدن هم خود نیرو هوایی هر دوشنبه و گاها پنج شنبه هواپیما میفرسته به چابهار که سربازا و کادری ها رو میاره و ...


نا شکری نمی کنم و توی این مدت هم خیلی خوب از وقتم استفاده کردم ولی تهران هم مزایایی داره که خدمت وسط بیابون های اصفهان نداره .

در ضمن ، بعد از تهران شیراز بهترین پایگاه هواییه ایرانه چون هم توی شهره و هم کادر باحالی داره . الآن یکی از هم اتاقی هام بچه شیرازه و 10 ماهه اصفهانه و توی این ده ما 5 نفر اصفهانی رو توی پایگاه شیراز پیدا کرده که جابجا بشن ولی اصفهانی ها حاضر نیستن بیان شهر خودشون از بس پایگاه داغونیه  این بدبخت هم رد داده


----------



## -SINAN-

Baybars Han said:


> I can post 100 links saying Iran is building a nucleur bomb, Iran is a terrorist country etc etc. If you beleive all those then you are deluded. Why the hell would we invade Syria and Iraq for oil? First of all that wouldnt be accepted by any country, second of all the cost of even staying in a country is so high its worthless. It cost USA over 1 trillion for what they did in Iraq.


Brother, as i see. Some people are rational do research and analysis and some people just "believe"...they choose to believe what they have been told.

There is no need for discussion with the second case as they will continue to pursue their belief no matter what the logic says.

Our relations with Iran is improving, we begin to collaborate on many fields, despite our differences in geopolitics. That's what matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*سازمان اطلاعات سپاه سلمان استان سیستان و بلوچستان ۲ تروریست پاکستانی‌الاصل دستگیر *
http://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...ریست-ها-قصد-بمب-گذاری-در-اماکن-شلوغ-را-داشتند
*



*​


----------



## asena_great

@rmi5 @New @rahi2357 @Serpentine and my dear @kollang from this year exam i get electronic engineering from my own university since i study language last year i can study my new department this year 

@kollang bro i walk very long road and face small victories and defeats to get to this victory and u are big part of this victory ty for all those mathematics teaching ty for helping me in my life ur help had direct effect on my exams thus on my future u are my bro for life all i can say right now is ty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> @rmi5 @New @rahi2357 @Serpentine and my dear @kollang from this year exam i get electronic engineering from my own university since i study language last year i can study my new department this year
> 
> @kollang bro i walk very long road and face small victories and defeats to get to this victory and u are big part of this victory ty for all those mathematics teaching ty for helping me in my life ur help had direct effect on my exams thus on my future u are my bro for life all i can say right now is ty



Good luck bro, wish you all the best in your life in the long way ahead of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> Good luck bro, wish you all the best in your life in the long way ahead of you.


ty bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> @rahi2357 @New @rmi5 bros i want to buy new cell phone with price between 1 to 1.5 what should i buy any suggestions ?



Between 1 to 1.5 in which currency exactly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> Between 1 to 1.5 in which currency exactly?


nvm bro i buy samsung a7 gold it looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22




----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> nvm bro i buy samsung a7 gold it looks cool



Congratz bro, it's a good phone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

Serpentine said:


> Congratz bro, it's a good phone.


ty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

وقتی رسانه دولت با عکس آرشیوی به‌دنبال پرکردن صندلی‌های خالی مقابل روحانی است
:\
این روحانی آبرو برامون نذاشته. فکر می کنه با خندیدن و دوست نشان دادن دشمن میشه از درجه دشمنی آمریکا کم کرد. خیلی ساده اس این بشر
روحانی : از آمریکاییها قول گرفتم. منبع :پایین

mashreghnews(DAT)ir/fa/news/634320/روحانی-آمریکا-قول-داد-روند-اجرای-تعهداتش-در-برجام-را-اصلاح-کند


----------



## Rukarl

It seems IMF mod Catsoo has joined military. ir could a member there please ask him wtf happened to IMF?


----------



## AmirPatriot

Rukarl said:


> It seems IMF mod Catsoo has joined military. ir could a member there please ask him wtf happened to IMF?


Can you send a link to his latest post please? I don't use that site so don't know my way around it.


----------



## Rukarl

@AmirPatriot if you do ask Catsoo, please tag me here and tell me what he said. I used to follow that forum. Such a shame it is gone.


----------



## AmirPatriot

I'm making an account right now to ask him.

@Rukarl 






I asked someone I know who uses that forum to contact him, we'll see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

AmirPatriot said:


> I'm making an account right now to ask him.
> 
> @Rukarl
> 
> View attachment 337718
> 
> 
> I asked someone I know who uses that forum to contact him, we'll see what happens.



What happened? it seems new comers can't access that page.


----------



## Aramagedon

The SiLent crY said:


> سلام .
> 
> شرمنده که دیر جواب میدم .
> 
> به نظرم اگر میتونی بخر .
> 
> سربازی هم مثل همه ی دوره ها نکات مثبت و منفی خودش رو داره .
> 
> مثبت از این نظر که برای شما یه تجربه ی جدیده که توی اون آدم پخته تر میشه و دید خیلی بهتر ، عمیقتر و واقع بینانه تری نسبت به زندگی و آینده پیدا می کنید .
> 
> منفی از این نظر که شما رو دو سال عقب میندازه و اگر بدشانس باشید دو سال سخت رو باید توی زندگی تجربه کنید که بعضی ها واقعا دووم نمیارن . هر چند الان کسانی هستن که سربازی رو یه فرصت خیلی خوب برای خودشون دیدن ، یه توفیق اجباری که بهشون کلی وقت آزاد داده که درس بخونن ، یه حرفه ای رو توی سربازی یاد بگیرن و ...
> 
> در کل محیط سربازی چیزی نیست که بشه خیلی راحت در موردش نظر داد ، برای مثال توی پایگاه ما و توی طبقه ای که من خدمت می کنم اتاق با اتاق محیطش 180 درجه فرق می کنه . بستگی داره که شما با چه افرادی سر و کار داشته باشید .
> 
> اما برای سرباز صفر ها قضیه کاملا متفاوته . بندگان خدا فقط توهین و تحقیر و بیچارگی دارند و چون حق و حقوق خودشون رو نمیدونند بدجوری ازشون سو استفاده میشه . .
> 
> بندگان خدا انقدر باهاشون بد برخورد میشه و از لحاظ روحی تحت فشارن که سه هفته قبل یکی از سرباز صفر ها خودش رو کشت .


داداش خیلی مخلصم.

ببخشید کامنتت رو دیر دیدم. خیلی ممنون از توضیحاتت امیدوارم همیشه پیروزکام باشی.


----------



## mohsen

تهرانیا


----------



## 925boy

hello guys.am "nigerican'from IMF.happy to see u all here too.this forum is wild.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

925boy said:


> hello guys.am "nigerican'from IMF.happy to see u all here too.this forum is wild.lol


Yep, unfortunately Pakistani mods don't ban wahhabi trolls in Middle east section.


----------



## scythian500

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...ن-قدرت-همسر-معاون-اول-و-پسر-نخست-وزیر-می‌شوند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

دوستان سلام .

من فردا میخوام برم انقلاب . کسی دست دوم فروشی خوب بلده ؟ 
به جز علایی تو دوازده فروردین البته .


----------



## VEVAK

Nemedoanm chera dorost ean amaliyat a ro beh mardom tozeeh nemedan!!!

ba kamtareen talafat dar arzeh yeh rooz zadeem 3/4 Nirou daryaii Saddam o 8 ta havapayma o eskeleah nafteeshon o bandarashoon o nabood kardeem!!!!!!! Vaghti dustoneh Morvareed o megeem bayad tak tak ean bord a ro dorost tozeeh bedeen key zad ba chee zad chejori zad!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The SiLent crY said:


> دوستان سلام .
> 
> من فردا میخوام برم انقلاب . کسی دست دوم فروشی خوب بلده ؟
> به جز علایی تو دوازده فروردین البته .


سلام داداش خوبی؟ تو انقلاب کتاب دست دوم زیاد میشه پیدا کرد. یه پاساژ روبروی در ورودی دانشگاه تهران 50 قدم به طرف غرب هست که متاسفانه الان اسمش یادم نمیاد ولی طبقه ی یکش یعنی یه طبقه از همکف بری بالا چند مغازه هست که کتاب های دست دوم کمیابی میفروشه.

یه پاساژ دیگه هم هست به نام مهرناز که دقیقا روبروی در خروجی شماره ی یک مترو هست یعنی اونیکه یه کوچولو اونورترش سینما هست. اینم عکسش: 

View attachment 339178


تو اینترنت هم بگردی کتاب دست دوم میتونی پیدا کنی مثلا
سایت دیوار
حتی تو دیوار میتونی یه تبلیغ بدی که من مثلا فلان کتاب رو میخام هر کی داره ازش خریدارم. divar.ir
از دست فروش های انقلاب هم میتونی میپرسی.
اگر کتاب مذهبی هم میخای میدون انقلاب رو حدود 500 متر برو پایین میرسی به پاساژ مهستان هر جور کتاب و سی دی مذهبی چه نو چه دست دوم بخای هست.
اگه دوست داشتی به من بگو چه کتابی میخای شاید بتونم کمکت کنم من خودم خونمون یه کتابخونه باحال دارم خخخخخخ

یا علی.


AmirPatriot said:


> Don't use sectarian language...


عزیز من 'دیگه اینکه عربستان هر کاری از دستش بر میاد انجام میده ضد شیعه و ایران طی 50، 60 سال اخیر' رو همه میدونن. منظورت چی بود از لفظ فرقه گرایی استفاده نکن. بابا دیگه این وهابی ها رو همه میشناسن چه موجودات کثیف و ضد شیعه ای هستن. همه جای جهان جهان رو به گند کشیدن و بزرگترین قربانی ها هم شیعه ها هستند. اینا دارن از تمام قدرت و وجودشون ضد ایرانی ها و شیعه ها استفاده میکنن اینو دیگه همه میدونن، من که دروغ نگفتم. لازم هم نیست سعودی ها رو به سونی ها بچسبونیم چون اینا رژیمشون یه رژیم تروریست آدم کش هست که کلا نه مسلونن نه سونی. من گفتم این کثافت ها در نهایت در جنگ با شیعه شکست میخورن و حرفم هم درست هست حالا اگه شما اینو حذبی گرایی تشخیص دادی من به نظرت احترام میذارم. به هر حال هر چیزی که ضد سعودی ها گفته بشه فرقه گرایی نیست چون کاملا حقیقت هست. موفق باشی.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

2800 said:


> سلام داداش خوبی؟ تو انقلاب کتاب دست دوم زیاد میشه پیدا کرد. یه پاساژ روبروی در ورودی دانشگاه تهران 50 قدم به طرف غرب هست که متاسفانه الان اسمش یادم نمیاد ولی طبقه ی یکش یعنی یه طبقه از همکف بری بالا چند مغازه هست که کتاب های دست دوم کمیابی میفروشه.
> 
> یه پاساژ دیگه هم هست به نام مهرناز که دقیقا روبروی در خروجی شماره ی یک مترو هست یعنی اونیکه یه کوچولو اونورترش سینما هست. اینم عکسش:
> 
> View attachment 339178
> 
> 
> تو اینترنت هم بگردی کتاب دست دوم میتونی پیدا کنی مثلا
> سایت دیوار
> حتی تو دیوار میتونی یه تبلیغ بدی که من مثلا فلان کتاب رو میخام هر کی داره ازش خریدارم. divar.ir
> از دست فروش های انقلاب هم میتونی میپرسی.
> اگر کتاب مذهبی هم میخای میدون انقلاب رو حدود 500 متر برو پایین میرسی به پاساژ مهستان هر جور کتاب و سی دی مذهبی چه نو چه دست دوم بخای هست.
> اگه دوست داشتی به من بگو چه کتابی میخای شاید بتونم کمکت کنم من خودم خونمون یه کتابخونه باحال دارم خخخخخخ
> 
> یا علی.
> 
> عزیز من 'دیگه اینکه عربستان هر کاری از دستش بر میاد انجام میده ضد شیعه و ایران طی 50، 60 سال اخیر' رو همه میدونن. منظورت چی بود از لفظ فرقه گرایی استفاده نکن. بابا دیگه این وهابی ها رو همه میشناسن چه موجودات کثیف و ضد شیعه ای هستن. همه جای جهان جهان رو به گند کشیدن و بزرگترین قربانی ها هم شیعه ها هستند. اینا دارن از تمام قدرت و وجودشون ضد ایرانی ها و شیعه ها استفاده میکنن اینو دیگه همه میدونن، من که دروغ نگفتم. لازم هم نیست سعودی ها رو به سونی ها بچسبونیم چون اینا رژیمشون یه رژیم تروریست آدم کش هست که کلا نه مسلونن نه سونی. من گفتم این کثافت ها در نهایت در جنگ با شیعه شکست میخورن و حرفم هم درست هست حالا اگه شما اینو حذبی گرایی تشخیص دادی من به نظرت احترام میذارم. به هر حال هر چیزی که ضد سعودی ها گفته بشه فرقه گرایی نیست چون کاملا حقیقت هست. موفق باشی.



من فقط میگم که نباید همش بگیم شیعه شیعه شیعه. این موجودات ادمکشن، نه فقط شیعه کش. بعدش وقتی میگی شیعه هیچوقت شکست نمیخوره انگار میخوای با همه بجنگی.

راستی، هر کسی که با شما مخالفت میکنه واهابی نیست. 

ولشون کن اهمیت نده. اگر میخوای خیلی ترولشون بکنی چند تا جوک درباره ی راننده های زن بگو و خفه میشن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

AmirPatriot said:


> من فقط میگم که نباید همش بگیم شیعه شیعه شیعه. این موجودات ادمکشن، نه فقط شیعه کش. بعدش وقتی میگی شیعه هیچوقت شکست نمیخوره انگار میخوای با همه بجنگی.
> 
> راستی، هر کسی که با شما مخالفت میکنه واهابی نیست.
> 
> ولشون کن اهمیت نده. اگر میخوای خیلی ترولشون بکنی چند تا جوک درباره ی راننده های زن بگو و خفه میشن


چشم. امیرجان عجب هواییه تهران با اجازت جمعه صبح ها میریم کوه ,اون بالا کلکچال خیلی حال میده.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

VEVAK said:


> Nemedoanm chera dorost ean amaliyat a ro beh mardom tozeeh nemedan!!!
> 
> ba kamtareen talafat dar arzeh yeh rooz zadeem 3/4 Nirou daryaii Saddam o 8 ta havapayma o eskeleah nafteeshon o bandarashoon o nabood kardeem!!!!!!! Vaghti dustoneh Morvareed o megeem bayad tak tak ean bord a ro dorost tozeeh bedeen key zad ba chee zad chejori zad!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 339133


they better call it Airforce day.
honestly 90% of what you said were destroyed by air-force not navy .


----------



## Aramagedon

@The SiLent crY

سه سایت خوب برای خرید و دانلود کتاب:

https://taaghche.ir

http://ketab.ir

http://audiolib.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran RQ 170,MQ1c,ScanEagle,Hermes reverse engineeredمهندسی معکوس پهپاد های خارجی


----------



## Aramagedon

مرتیکه بی همه چیز با اون قیافش ماهی 65 میلیون میگرفته!

یکی مثل این زگیل پشت میز میشینه ماهی 65 میلیون میگیره یکی هم شبها باید اشغال ها رو بگرده تا غذاش رو پیدا کنه.

پیر ترین کابینه ی ایران در دولت روحانی رقم خورد:


----------



## Muhammed45

2800 said:


> View attachment 339735
> 
> 
> مرتیکه بی همه چیز با اون قیافش ماهی 65 میلیون میگرفته!


متاسفانه این چیزا هست تو کشور ما.
احمدی نژاد هی ادعای مبارزه با فساد کرد. هی داد میزد آقا یه فهرست تو جیبم قایم کرده ام. خیلی از بزرگان دلسوز هم ازش حمایت کردند ولی همش ادعا بود
جالبه که دولت روحانی اصلا محکومشون هم نکرد و یه سری قول و قرار احمقانه داد که فقط به درد خودشون میخورد. لینک پایین :
mashreghnews(DAT)ir/fa/news/624655/عقب‌نشینی-گام-به-گام-دولت-از-برخورد-با-حقوق‌بگیران-نجومی
tafsir-news(DAT)ir/news/189724/تهدید+روحانی+توسط+حامیان+هاشمی+خبر+خوش+برای+نجومی+بگیران

ریشه فساد آقازاده هایی ان که خودشون رو بالاتر از قانون میدونن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> متاسفانه این چیزا هست تو کشور ما.
> احمدی نژاد هی ادعای مبارزه با فساد کرد. هی داد میزد آقا یه فهرست تو جیبم قایم کرده ام. خیلی از بزرگان دلسوز هم ازش حمایت کردند ولی همش ادعا بود
> جالبه که دولت روحانی اصلا محکومشون هم نکرد و یه سری قول و قرار احمقانه داد که فقط به درد خودشون میخورد. لینک پایین :
> mashreghnews(DAT)ir/fa/news/624655/عقب‌نشینی-گام-به-گام-دولت-از-برخورد-با-حقوق‌بگیران-نجومی
> tafsir-news(DAT)ir/news/189724/تهدید+روحانی+توسط+حامیان+هاشمی+خبر+خوش+برای+نجومی+بگیران
> 
> ریشه فساد آقازاده هایی ان که خودشون رو بالاتر از قانون میدونن.


دقیقا درست میگی ریشه ی فساد آقا زاده ها هستن و احمدی و روحانی هم هیچکدومشون برخورد درستی با مفسدین اقتصادی نکردن. البته دولت روحانی از احمدی بدتره چون احمدی لااقل از برخورد با فساد اقتصادی صحبت میکرد ولی روحانی حتی مفسدین اقتصادی رو از کار برکنار نکرد.


دوستانی که اینجا هستین یه سوالی دارم ازتون، چرا دولت سوریه داره حمص رو بمبارون میکنه و بهونه دست دشمنان میده؟ خب اینا اگه میخان با تروریست ها بجنگن از راه زمینی برن چرا اینجوری بمبارون میکنن.

@raptor22 @The SiLent crY @mohammad45 @mohsen @Serpentine @AmirPatriot @yavar


----------



## VEVAK

Saudi/UAE get hit by Yemeni Anti-ship missile

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Muhammed45

2800 said:


> دقیقا درست میگی ریشه ی فساد آقا زاده ها هستن و احمدی و روحانی هم هیچکدومشون برخورد درستی با مفسدین اقتصادی نکردن. البته دولت روحانی از احمدی بدتره چون احمدی لااقل از برخورد با فساد اقتصادی صحبت میکرد ولی روحانی حتی مفسدین اقتصادی رو از کار برکنار نکرد.
> 
> 
> دوستانی که اینجا هستین یه سوالی دارم ازتون، چرا دولت سوریه داره حمص رو بمبارون میکنه و بهونه دست دشمنان میده؟ خب اینا اگه میخان با تروریست ها بجنگن از راه زمینی برن چرا اینجوری بمبارون میکنن.
> 
> @raptor22 @The SiLent crY @mohammad45 @mohsen @Serpentine @AmirPatriot @yavar


mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/634118/بمباران-شدید-القاعده-در-حمص-سوریهعکس-و-فیلم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

VEVAK said:


> View attachment 339812
> 
> 
> Saudi/UAE get hit by Yemeni Anti-ship missile


دم یمنی ها گرم.


----------



## Aramagedon

@scythian500 سلام رییس خوبی؟
خوشحالم از اینکه بعد مدت ها آنلاین میبینمت. چه خبر؟
چقدر پی دی اف سوت و کور شده من الان سه ساله اینجام تا حالا قسمت ایرانی این انجمن انقدر سوت و کور نبوده مخصوصا چیل ترید.

@Blackmoon سلام ب جان ارادت. خیلی وقته کم پیدا شدی


----------



## scythian500

d


2800 said:


> @scythian500 سلام رییس خوبی؟
> خوشحالم از اینکه بعد مدت ها آنلاین میبینمت. چه خبر؟
> چقدر پی دی اف سوت و کور شده من الان سه ساله اینجام تا حالا قسمت ایرانی این انجمن انقدر سوت و کور نبوده مخصوصا چیل ترید.
> 
> @Blackmoon سلام ب جان ارادت. خیلی وقته کم پیدا شدی



Doostane jadidi hastand ke be jaye hame mosharekat mikonan... ma lezzat mibarim..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

scythian500 said:


> d
> 
> 
> Doostane jadidi hastand ke be jaye hame mosharekat mikonan... ma lezzat mibarim..


نه عزیز هیچکسی جای شما رو نمیتونه بگیره. 

چقدر دلم واسه حرم امام رضا(ع) تنگ شده رفتی حرم ما رو هم دعا کن. البته من حرم برادرش امامزاده صالح (ع) تو تجریش تهران زیاد میرم.

یادمه دو سال پیش که رفته بودم حرم امام رضا (ع) یه فلج تو صحن حرم آقا پا شده بود راه میرفت مردم هم الله اکبر میگفتن.

@VEVAK

من نمیدونم تو اصن از جمهوری اسلامی خوشت میاد یا نه.
منم انگلیسی ام خوب نیست که بخام زیاد به انگلیسی صحبت کنم و پست های طولانی بنویسم یا حتی بخونم ولی اطلاعات نظامیم بالا هست.

یادمه آقای خامنه ای تو یکی از سخنرانی هاش گفت بزرگترین خیانت رو به کشور کسایی میکنن که آیه ی یاس میخونن و پیشرفت های جمهوری اسلامی رو سیاه نمایی میکنن. شما نه تنها داری پیشرفت های ایران رو جلو ایرانی ها خراب میکنی بلکه داری اونا رو جلو خارجیا هم سیاه نمایی میکنی. من نمیدونم این کار واقعا چه سودی داره

شما و @Fafnir

ما قدیمی هامون جز دو نفر که کانادا زندگی میکردن و کلا کلشون داغ بود اصلا این کار رو نمیکردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VEVAK

2800 said:


> نه عزیز هیچکسی جای شما رو نمیتونه بگیره.
> 
> چقدر دلم واسه حرم امام رضا(ع) تنگ شده رفتی حرم ما رو هم دعا کن. البته من حرم برادرش امامزاده صالح (ع) تو تجریش تهران زیاد میرم.
> 
> یادمه دو سال پیش که رفته بودم حرم امام رضا (ع) یه فلج تو صحن حرم آقا پا شده بود راه میرفت مردم هم الله اکبر میگفتن.
> 
> @VEVAK
> 
> من نمیدونم تو اصن از جمهوری اسلامی خوشت میاد یا نه.
> منم انگلیسی ام خوب نیست که بخام زیاد به انگلیسی صحبت کنم و پست های طولانی بنویسم یا حتی بخونم ولی اطلاعات نظامیم بالا هست.
> 
> یادمه آقای خامنه ای تو یکی از سخنرانی هاش گفت بزرگترین خیانت رو به کشور کسایی میکنن که آیه ی یاس میخونن و پیشرفت های جمهوری اسلامی رو سیاه نمایی میکنن. شما نه تنها داری پیشرفت های ایران رو جلو ایرانی ها خراب میکنی بلکه داری اونا رو جلو خارجیا هم سیاه نمایی میکنی. من نمیدونم این کار واقعا چه سودی داره
> 
> شما و @Fafnir
> 
> ما قدیمی هامون جز دو نفر که کانادا زندگی میکردن و کلا کلشون داغ بود اصلا این کار رو نمیکردن



Jomhori e Islami e Iran! Hasteem azeez, nokaresh hasteem!!!!!! ghorbonesh mesham o fadaosh am meram vali Iran to 30 soleh gozashteh ongadr peeshraft kardeh keh heech lazem nakardeh man barosh dorogh begam!!!

Vaghti sarreh yeh cheezi dorogh megi makhsoosan mesleh yeh cheez choon on Qagheh-313 tamomeh zahmat ha o dastavordhai keh bacheh ha khodemoon shab ha nakhobeedan o ba khon o jegar poshtesh kar kardan o hameh o hamash ba yeh dorogh az bayn mebari!

Magheh man cheezi zeddeh Moshakeh Zolfaghar goftam? Magheh cheezi zeddeh Simorgh goftam va va va ettefoghan avvaleen nafar bodan eanja keh goftam Zolfaghar PBV (Post Boost Vehicle) doreh keh peesh rafteh bozorgi e dar moghabeleh Fatteh va tavanaii noghteh zaneesh as Fateh-110 1 o 2 am balla tarreh

deghateh 50 meter o zadzn dar 1700km bedoneh mahvareh kam cheezi neest kesani keh haleeshoneh mefahman Emad-1 deghateh 50 metereh va Emad-2 deghateh ehtemallan beh 30 meter khahad reseed amricaii ha 3-4 ta system hedayat o nav bari e mokhtalef ro ro Pershing 2 gozoshtan ta tonestan 30-50 meter o bezanan va modeleh ghabli hamoon moshak bordesh nesfeh on bood o deghatesh 400-500 meter







To see soleh gozashteh heech keshvari to donya beh andozeh Iran peeshraft nakardeh!!! ean hagheeeghateh kolleh donya am etteraf mekonan
Halla yeh cheezi keh bebekhsheed ashgalaro hay beyam begam khoobeh alli behtareeneh keh pash farda khodamam bovarremoon sheh

na aghah Iran keshvareh peeshraftast va metoneh jangandeh peeshrafteh dorost koneh heech lazem neest man beh yeh cheezi keh khoob neest o kharabeh begam areh ean khobeh boro ean o dorost koon

Q-313 yani toheen beh tamoomeh doneshmandoneh Irani yani toheen beh tamoomeh khalabononeh Irani mageh man devonam begam areh khobeh ma ean o mekhaym!! Tazeh shayad betooni chartta nocharoo ba on gul bezani va adam ha tahseel kardeh dana o khalabona o teez parvazamoono keh nemetoneem...

Qhaher yeh fajeheh bood hagheeghatesh am hameeneh!!

Aya metoneem on jangandaroo tabdeel beh yeh jangandeh tavana bokoneem? albadeh metoneem hameen allan am aghah hazeer boshan roosh sarmayehgozari konan metoneem
Vali agheh hay begeem Qhaher khobeh o goyandeh beyod to television begheh Q-313 kay meyod.... Lazem neest vaghti badddeh begeem rafteem beh porojeh peshrafteh tarrii ya hamooni keh aghahyeh Dehghan goft yeh tageerati bayad roosh anjom begeereh bad.....


----------



## Aramagedon

VEVAK said:


> Jomhori e Islami e Iran! Hasteem azeez, nokaresh hasteem!!!!!! ghorbonesh mesham o fadaosh am meram vali Iran to 30 soleh gozashteh ongadr peeshraft kardeh keh heech lazem nakardeh man barosh dorogh begam!!!
> 
> Vaghti sarreh yeh cheezi dorogh megi makhsoosan mesleh yeh cheez choon on Qagheh-313 tamomeh zahmat ha o dastavordhai keh bacheh ha khodemoon shab ha nakhobeedan o ba khon o jegar poshtesh kar kardan o hameh o hamash ba yeh dorogh az bayn mebari!
> 
> Magheh man cheezi zeddeh Moshakeh Zolfaghar goftam? Magheh cheezi zeddeh Simorgh goftam va va va ettefoghan avvaleen nafar bodan eanja keh goftam Zolfaghar PBV (Post Boost Vehicle) doreh keh peesh rafteh bozorgi e dar moghabeleh Fatteh va tavanaii noghteh zaneesh as Fateh-110 1 o 2 am balla tarreh
> 
> deghateh 50 meter o zadzn dar 1700km bedoneh mahvareh kam cheezi neest kesani keh haleeshoneh mefahman Emad-1 deghateh 50 metereh va Emad-2 deghateh ehtemallan beh 30 meter khahad reseed amricaii ha 3-4 ta system hedayat o nav bari e mokhtalef ro ro Pershing 2 gozoshtan ta tonestan 30-50 meter o bezanan va modeleh ghabli hamoon moshak bordesh nesfeh on bood o deghatesh 400-500 meter
> 
> View attachment 340130
> 
> 
> 
> To see soleh gozashteh heech keshvari to donya beh andozeh Iran peeshraft nakardeh!!! ean hagheeeghateh kolleh donya am etteraf mekonan
> Halla yeh cheezi keh bebekhsheed ashgalaro hay beyam begam khoobeh alli behtareeneh keh pash farda khodamam bovarremoon sheh
> 
> na aghah Iran keshvareh peeshraftast va metoneh jangandeh peeshrafteh dorost koneh heech lazem neest man beh yeh cheezi keh khoob neest o kharabeh begam areh ean khobeh boro ean o dorost koon
> 
> Q-313 yani toheen beh tamoomeh doneshmandoneh Irani yani toheen beh tamoomeh khalabononeh Irani mageh man devonam begam areh khobeh ma ean o mekhaym!! Tazeh shayad betooni chartta nocharoo ba on gul bezani va adam ha tahseel kardeh dana o khalabona o teez parvazamoono keh nemetoneem...
> 
> Qhaher yeh fajeheh bood hagheeghatesh am hameeneh!!
> 
> Aya metoneem on jangandaroo tabdeel beh yeh jangandeh tavana bokoneem? albadeh metoneem hameen allan am aghah hazeer boshan roosh sarmayehgozari konan metoneem
> Vali agheh hay begeem Qhaher khobeh o goyandeh beyod to television begheh Q-313 kay meyod.... Lazem neest vaghti badddeh begeem rafteem beh porojeh peshrafteh tarrii ya hamooni keh aghahyeh Dehghan goft yeh tageerati bayad roosh anjom begeereh bad.....


دمت گرم با پستت حال کردم.

ولی شما الان سه ماهه گیر دادی به قاهر....

خیلی از پستات خوبه ولی خیلیاشونم رو اعصاب میره. دوست عزیزم لطفا انتقادت از محصولات خودمون رو کم کن چون هیچ فایده ای جز اینکه اعتبارمون پیش خارجیا کم شه نداره.

اگه میخای از محصولات خودمون انتقاد کنی برو فروم های ایرانی مثل میلیتاری دات ای ار. اینجا که ایرانی های زیادی نیستن شما اینهمه انتقادات رو مطرح میکنی. این کار شما فقط به مچل شدن خودمون جلو خارجیا کمک میکنه. من با پستات حال میکنم و آدم با حالی هستی ولی خوهشا انقدر نقطه ضعف هامون رو برملا نکن عزیزم. برات آرزوی بهترین هارو میکنم. 

راستی یه سوال شما کجا زندگی میکنی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VEVAK

2800 said:


> دمت گرم با پستت حال کردم.
> 
> ولی شما الان سه ماهه گیر دادی به قاهر....
> 
> خیلی از پستات خوبه ولی خیلیاشونم رو اعصاب میره. دوست عزیزم لطفا انتقادت از محصولات خودمون رو کم کن چون هیچ فایده ای جز اینکه اعتبارمون پیش خارجیا کم شه نداره.
> 
> اگه میخای از محصولات خودمون انتقاد کنی برو فروم های ایرانی مثل میلیتاری دات ای ار. اینجا که ایرانی های زیادی نیستن شما اینهمه انتقادات رو مطرح میکنی. این کار شما فقط به مچل شدن خودمون جلو خارجیا کمک میکنه. من با پستات حال میکنم و آدم با حالی هستی ولی خوهشا انقدر نقطه ضعف هامون رو برملا نکن عزیزم. برات آرزوی بهترین هارو میکنم.
> 
> راستی یه سوال شما کجا زندگی میکنی؟



Man geer nadoddam man yeh cheezi goftam bacheh hameh reekhtan sarram hay goftan, mom hay goofteem!!!!!!

Hamash am sarreh Ghaher

Military hastam to chanta degam hastam vali onja beshtar fagat nazariyeh bacheh ha or mekhonam onja nemetoni engilisi type koni choon to America dars khonamd o onja type kardan o yad gereftam nemetonm ba sorrateh balla Farsi type konam englisi ro metonam 30-40 logat dar degegheh type koman farsi o na....

fellan am ta 3 sol degheh to ean Amrica geer am vali bad as on (Inshallah) barmegardam Iran...


Zaddan yeh hadaf dar bord e 1700 km ba nazdeekeh 1 ton mavaddeh monfajereh va deghateh 50 meteri bedooneh komakeh heech mahvarehii khaili harffeh ean toheen neest 50 meters yani zadaneh haddaf va kocheek shomordaneh ean tavanmandi yani toheen beh bacheh ha gom nomi keh sol hast darran barra man to ean roh zahmat mekeshan keh khoda vakili hamamoonam khoob medoneem ean a pooli am k nemesozan as avvalesh am medonestan o ba cheshmeh vaz raften o deen, Iman o gayrateshooneh keh ta allam ma ro beh eanja keshoondan

Vali chashm azeezam agheh khastam eanjam cheezi begam farsi megam bayneh bacheh ha khodemoon bosheh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> @scythian500 سلام رییس خوبی؟
> خوشحالم از اینکه بعد مدت ها آنلاین میبینمت. چه خبر؟
> چقدر پی دی اف سوت و کور شده من الان سه ساله اینجام تا حالا قسمت ایرانی این انجمن انقدر سوت و کور نبوده مخصوصا چیل ترید.
> 
> @Blackmoon سلام ب جان ارادت. خیلی وقته کم پیدا شدی



سلام عزیزم خوبی ؟ 
دیگه دانشگاه شروع شدم یک مقدار سرم شلوغ شده 
چه خبر ؟ خوش میگذره ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Blackmoon said:


> سلام عزیزم خوبی ؟
> دیگه دانشگاه شروع شدم یک مقدار سرم شلوغ شده
> چه خبر ؟ خوش میگذره ؟


شکر عزیزم. مام با اجازت سر این کارمون گیم کلاب میریم شکر همه چی خوبه. شما جایی که زندگی میکنی خوش میگذره؟ ایرانی ها اونجا زیادن؟


VEVAK said:


> Man geer nadoddam man yeh cheezi goftam bacheh hameh reekhtan sarram hay goftan, mom hay goofteem!!!!!!
> 
> Hamash am sarreh Ghaher
> 
> Military hastam to chanta degam hastam vali onja beshtar fagat nazariyeh bacheh ha or mekhonam onja nemetoni engilisi type koni choon to America dars khonamd o onja type kardan o yad gereftam nemetonm ba sorrateh balla Farsi type konam englisi ro metonam 30-40 logat dar degegheh type koman farsi o na....
> 
> fellan am ta 3 sol degheh to ean Amrica geer am vali bad as on (Inshallah) barmegardam Iran...
> 
> 
> Zaddan yeh hadaf dar bord e 1700 km ba nazdeekeh 1 ton mavaddeh monfajereh va deghateh 50 meteri bedooneh komakeh heech mahvarehii khaili harffeh ean toheen neest 50 meters yani zadaneh haddaf va kocheek shomordaneh ean tavanmandi yani toheen beh bacheh ha gom nomi keh sol hast darran barra man to ean roh zahmat mekeshan keh khoda vakili hamamoonam khoob medoneem ean a pooli am k nemesozan as avvalesh am medonestan o ba cheshmeh vaz raften o deen, Iman o gayrateshooneh keh ta allam ma ro beh eanja keshoondan
> 
> Vali chashm azeezam agheh khastam eanjam cheezi begam farsi megam bayneh bacheh ha khodemoon bosheh....


ایشالا که زودتر برگردی ایران. با این که سالها امریکا بودی ولی اطلاعاتت درباره ایران زیاده.

عزیزم تو ایران کلی سپاهی و نخبه و متفکر هستند که صبح تا شب فکر میکنن که چکار کنن تا نقطه ضعف های ایران رو بپوشنن و روز به روز ایران قوی تر بشه با محدودیت های بودجه ای که وجود داره و خودت میدونی. نظراتت خیلی محترم هست اما یه موقع هایی یه نگرانی های بیخودی نشون میدی که درست نیست. به قول تو ما الان میتونیم یک هدف رو 1700 کیلومتر دورتر با ضریب خطای کمتر از 50 متر بدون کمک هیچ ماهواره ای بزنیم. این یعنی اینکه میلیاردها دلاری که خارجیا واسه اف 35 و یورو فایتر و امثالهم کار کردن ما از ایران با یه موشک با چندین برابر هزینه ی کمتر زحمت همشون رو میکشیم.  

این یعنی دهن هر چی دشمنه صاف میکنیم و نه تنها این بلکه تا اونجایی که ممکنه توان بازدارندگی ایران رو بالا بردیم. حالا این توانایی موشکی رو میکسش کن با قدرت اتمی ایران ببین ایران کجا رسیده! ما از اینجا امریکا رو میتونیم بزنیم، به قول خودت این چیزا رو حتی شاه تو خوابش هم نمیدید! ببین ایرانی ها با وجود سالها جنگ و تحریم و انزوا به کجا رسیدن این معلومه مخشون خیلی خوب کار میکنه. امار رشد علمی ایران نسبت به متوسط جهانی 11 برابر بیشتره!

واقعا دم هر چی نظامی و سپاهی گرم بزار امریکایی تا اونجا که میتونن دربارشون بد بگن و اونجاشون بسوزه.

عزیزم من فارسی تایپ میکنم مشکلی برات نداره؟ باید از حالا یه ذره فارسیت رو بهتر کنی چون سه سال دیگه داری میای ایران خخخخخخخخ.

دمت گرم، خیلی آقایی که انتقاداتت رو فارسی مطرح میکنی. یه دونه باشی.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VEVAK

2800 said:


> شکر عزیزم. مام با اجازت سر این کارمون گیم کلاب میریم شکر همه چی خوبه. شما جایی که زندگی میکنی خوش میگذره؟ ایرانی ها اونجا زیادن؟
> 
> ایشالا که زودتر برگردی ایران. با این که سالها امریکا بودی ولی اطلاعاتت درباره ایران زیاده.
> 
> عزیزم تو ایران کلی سپاهی و نخبه و متفکر هستند که صبح تا شب فکر میکنن که چکار کنن تا نقطه ضعف های ایران رو بپوشنن و روز به روز ایران قوی تر بشه با محدودیت های بودجه ای که وجود داره و خودت میدونی. نظراتت خیلی محترم هست اما یه موقع هایی یه نگرانی های بیخودی نشون میدی که درست نیست. به قول تو ما الان میتونیم یک هدف رو 1700 کیلومتر دورتر با ضریب خطای کمتر از 50 متر بدون کمک هیچ ماهواره ای بزنیم. این یعنی اینکه میلیاردها دلاری که خارجیا واسه اف 35 و یورو فایتر و امثالهم کار کردن ما از ایران با یه موشک با چندین برابر هزینه ی کمتر زحمت همشون رو میکشیم.
> 
> این یعنی دهن هر چی دشمنه صاف میکنیم و نه تنها این بلکه تا اونجایی که ممکنه توان بازدارندگی ایران رو بالا بردیم. حالا این توانایی موشکی رو میکسش کن با قدرت اتمی ایران ببین ایران کجا رسیده! ما از اینجا امریکا رو میتونیم بزنیم، به قول خودت این چیزا رو حتی شاه تو خوابش هم نمیدید! ببین ایرانی ها با وجود سالها جنگ و تحریم و انزوا به کجا رسیدن این معلومه مخشون خیلی خوب کار میکنه. امار رشد علمی ایران نسبت به متوسط جهانی 11 برابر بیشتره!
> 
> واقعا دم هر چی نظامی و سپاهی گرم بزار امریکایی تا اونجا که میتونن دربارشون بد بگن و اونجاشون بسوزه.
> 
> عزیزم من فارسی تایپ میکنم مشکلی برات نداره؟ باید از حالا یه ذره فارسیت رو بهتر کنی چون سه سال دیگه داری میای ایران خخخخخخخخ.
> 
> دمت گرم، خیلی آقایی که انتقاداتت رو فارسی مطرح میکنی. یه دونه باشی.



Na azeezam khondan o neveshtan moshkeli neest...

Va har Irani e keh beh Internet dast resi doreh o zeddeh Jomhori e Islami e beh nazareh bandeh ya Irani neest ya moshkeleh maghzi doreh 

37 sol peesh ma yeh tie pa zadeem beh America hi ha va ba ean keh 8 sol jang sarreh ma tahmeel kardan to 30 soleh gozashteh Iran dar peshraft dar olum o fannavari harffeh avval o to jaham mezaneh

ta 15 sol peesh meyomadan megoftan bad bakht zan a Irani ean a heech haghi nadaran chee shood? as hamoon dah sol peesh omadan amar gereftan deedan ta halla to tedadeh banovan dar doneshgah, to peshrafteh banovan dar egtesad, to tedodeh banoovan dar sanaat Iran shodeh jozveh 5 keshvareh bar tar e jahan

Halla ean enghadr kam ovordan megan Ham jens boz ha to Iran hag nadoran!!! yani degheh baba ay val ean o beh har addameh aghel to Iran begi bet mekhandeh!


Halla yeh entegod az dollateh aghayeh Rohani!

Chera bayad ejazeh bedeen Faransavi ha bargardan??? Ean cheezi joz aghabmondegi dar sanaateh mosheen beh ma nemefrooshan!!! Chera beh bacheh ha khodemoon forsat nemedeen khodeshoon yeh masheen besozan!!! Agheh mekham vagheaan to ean sanaat peshraft koneeem bayad yeh ti pa bezaneem beshoon tamoomeh modeeran e ean sanaato manouul khoroj koneem beshoon begeem ya tamoom Irani ya heechi!!!
Iran khodro millon ha masheen forokhteh beh ean mellat vali heech tahgigoti dar sokhteh mosheeneh tamoom Irani nadoshteh?

Ta zamani keh bezareem ean Faransavi ha hay loghmeh to dahanemoon bezaran beh heech ja nemereseem!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> شکر عزیزم. مام با اجازت سر این کارمون گیم کلاب میریم شکر همه چی خوبه. شما جایی که زندگی میکنی خوش میگذره؟ ایرانی ها اونجا زیادن؟
> 
> ایشالا که زودتر برگردی ایران. با این که سالها امریکا بودی ولی اطلاعاتت درباره ایران زیاده.
> 
> عزیزم تو ایران کلی سپاهی و نخبه و متفکر هستند که صبح تا شب فکر میکنن که چکار کنن تا نقطه ضعف های ایران رو بپوشنن و روز به روز ایران قوی تر بشه با محدودیت های بودجه ای که وجود داره و خودت میدونی. نظراتت خیلی محترم هست اما یه موقع هایی یه نگرانی های بیخودی نشون میدی که درست نیست. به قول تو ما الان میتونیم یک هدف رو 1700 کیلومتر دورتر با ضریب خطای کمتر از 50 متر بدون کمک هیچ ماهواره ای بزنیم. این یعنی اینکه میلیاردها دلاری که خارجیا واسه اف 35 و یورو فایتر و امثالهم کار کردن ما از ایران با یه موشک با چندین برابر هزینه ی کمتر زحمت همشون رو میکشیم.
> 
> این یعنی دهن هر چی دشمنه صاف میکنیم و نه تنها این بلکه تا اونجایی که ممکنه توان بازدارندگی ایران رو بالا بردیم. حالا این توانایی موشکی رو میکسش کن با قدرت اتمی ایران ببین ایران کجا رسیده! ما از اینجا امریکا رو میتونیم بزنیم، به قول خودت این چیزا رو حتی شاه تو خوابش هم نمیدید! ببین ایرانی ها با وجود سالها جنگ و تحریم و انزوا به کجا رسیدن این معلومه مخشون خیلی خوب کار میکنه. امار رشد علمی ایران نسبت به متوسط جهانی 11 برابر بیشتره!
> 
> واقعا دم هر چی نظامی و سپاهی گرم بزار امریکایی تا اونجا که میتونن دربارشون بد بگن و اونجاشون بسوزه.
> 
> عزیزم من فارسی تایپ میکنم مشکلی برات نداره؟ باید از حالا یه ذره فارسیت رو بهتر کنی چون سه سال دیگه داری میای ایران خخخخخخخخ.
> 
> دمت گرم، خیلی آقایی که انتقاداتت رو فارسی مطرح میکنی. یه دونه باشی.



خوبه هم منبع درامد داری هم تفریح 
اره خوش میگذره من که بیشتر سرم تو درس و دانشگاس ولی ایرانی خیلی کم هست روی هم رفته مردمان خوبی اینجا داره .
کلا این فورم خیلی خلوت شده قبلا چند جا میرفتیم کل کل با عرب ها ولی الان خبری نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Blackmoon said:


> خوبه هم منبع درامد داری هم تفریح
> اره خوش میگذره من که بیشتر سرم تو درس و دانشگاس ولی ایرانی خیلی کم هست روی هم رفته مردمان خوبی اینجا داره .
> کلا این فورم خیلی خلوت شده قبلا چند جا میرفتیم کل کل با عرب ها ولی الان خبری نیست


خخخخ اره یاد گذشته ها بخیر قبلا اینجا عرب ها رو
به گریه مینداخیم  ، چه حالی میداد
الان دیگه رفتن گم و گور شدن کسی زیاد نیست حالشون رو بگیریم  

کلا تو این سایت چند نفر هستن که پوست این عرب های سیاه سوخته رو از چند سال پیش میکندن. یکیش من ، یکیش @haman10 که دیگه این فروم نمیاد ویکیشم @rmi5  که استاد ین کاره

البته یه کسی هم بود @The Last of us که اشک اینارو بدجور درمیاورد 

خوش به حالت بهترین دوران زندگی آدم دانشگاه هست، من بهترین دوران زندگیم دبیرستان بود. البته الانم خیلی خوبه ولی دبیرستان چه داستانهایی که نداشتیم...

درآمد من ای یه چیزی هست بخور و نمیر مردم زیاد پول خرج کردن ندارن مثل سابق 

الان تمام بازار های موبایل جز سامسونگ رکوده 


VEVAK said:


> Na azeezam khondan o neveshtan moshkeli neest...
> 
> Va har Irani e keh beh Internet dast resi doreh o zeddeh Jomhori e Islami e beh nazareh bandeh ya Irani neest ya moshkeleh maghzi doreh
> 
> 37 sol peesh ma yeh tie pa zadeem beh America hi ha va ba ean keh 8 sol jang sarreh ma tahmeel kardan to 30 soleh gozashteh Iran dar peshraft dar olum o fannavari harffeh avval o to jaham mezaneh
> 
> ta 15 sol peesh meyomadan megoftan bad bakht zan a Irani ean a heech haghi nadaran chee shood? as hamoon dah sol peesh omadan amar gereftan deedan ta halla to tedadeh banovan dar doneshgah, to peshrafteh banovan dar egtesad, to tedodeh banoovan dar sanaat Iran shodeh jozveh 5 keshvareh bar tar e jahan
> 
> Halla ean enghadr kam ovordan megan Ham jens boz ha to Iran hag nadoran!!! yani degheh baba ay val ean o beh har addameh aghel to Iran begi bet mekhandeh!
> 
> 
> Halla yeh entegod az dollateh aghayeh Rohani!
> 
> Chera bayad ejazeh bedeen Faransavi ha bargardan??? Ean cheezi joz aghabmondegi dar sanaateh mosheen beh ma nemefrooshan!!! Chera beh bacheh ha khodemoon forsat nemedeen khodeshoon yeh masheen besozan!!! Agheh mekham vagheaan to ean sanaat peshraft koneeem bayad yeh ti pa bezaneem beshoon tamoomeh modeeran e ean sanaato manouul khoroj koneem beshoon begeem ya tamoom Irani ya heechi!!!
> Iran khodro millon ha masheen forokhteh beh ean mellat vali heech tahgigoti dar sokhteh mosheeneh tamoom Irani nadoshteh?
> 
> Ta zamani keh bezareem ean Faransavi ha hay loghmeh to dahanemoon bezaran beh heech ja nemereseem!!


دعوت کردن از فرانسه و خیلی از موارد دیگه از اشتباه های رو حانی هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> خخخخ اره یاد گذشته ها بخیر قبلا اینجا عرب ها رو
> به گریه مینداخیم  ، چه حالی میداد
> الان دیگه رفتن گم و گور شدن کسی زیاد نیست حالشون رو بگیریم
> 
> کلا تو این سایت چند نفر هستن که پوست این عرب های سیاه سوخته رو از چند سال پیش میکندن. یکیش من ، یکیش @haman10 که دیگه این فروم نمیاد ویکیشم @rmi5  که استاد ین کاره
> 
> البته یه کسی هم بود @The Last of us که اشک اینارو بدجور درمیاورد
> 
> خوش به حالت بهترین دوران زندگی آدم دانشگاه هست، من بهترین دوران زندگیم دبیرستان بود. البته الانم خیلی خوبه ولی دبیرستان چه داستانهایی که نداشتیم...
> 
> درآمد من ای یه چیزی هست بخور و نمیر مردم زیاد پول خرج کردن ندارن مثل سابق
> 
> الان تمام بازار های موبایل جز سامسونگ رکوده
> 
> دعوت کردن از فرانسه و خیلی از موارد دیگه از اشتباه های رو حانی هست


اره من هم یادمه چند نفر بودن تیز زبان بودن ولی دیگه الان نیستن
اره دوران مدرسه دوران خوبیه ولی بیشتر برای من دانشگاه
به امید خدا وضع ایران خوب میشه فقط نياز به صبر هست همه چیز اوکی میشه. 
سامسونگ عالیه ولی گوشی جدیدش میگن بعضی اوقات باطریش مشکل بهم میزنه ممکنه منفجر بشه 
من خودم اچ تی سی دارم یک سال نیم خیلی راضیم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Blackmoon said:


> اره من هم یادمه چند نفر بودن تیز زبان بودن ولی دیگه الان نیستن
> اره دوران مدرسه دوران خوبیه ولی بیشتر برای من دانشگاه
> به امید خدا وضع ایران خوب میشه فقط نياز به صبر هست همه چیز اوکی میشه.
> سامسونگ عالیه ولی گوشی جدیدش میگن بعضی اوقات باطریش مشکل بهم میزنه ممکنه منفجر بشه
> من خودم اچ تی سی دارم یک سال نیم خیلی راضیم


من با اچ تی سی خاطرات دارم. ساسونگ هم خویه ولی یو ای همون ممای ظاهری اچ تی سی خیلی بهتره.

البته من به عوان یه گوشی فروش گفتم بازار همه گوشیا تقریبا تو رکوده جز سامی.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blackmoon

2800 said:


> من با اچ تی سی خاطرات دارم. ساسونگ هم خویه ولی یو ای همون ممای ظاهری اچ تی سی خیلی بهتره.
> 
> البته من به عوان یه گوشی فروش گفتم بازار همه گوشیا تقریبا تو رکوده جز سامی.



به نظرم هر گوشی که سیستم عامل اندروید داشته باشه عالیه دیگه مارکش مهم نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Blackmoon said:


> به نظرم هر گوشی که سیستم عامل اندروید داشته باشه عالیه دیگه مارکش مهم نیست.


دقیقا. ولی آیفون هم خوبه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

@SOHEIL
این یاروبا بکه ادعا میکنه بالای سدی جون زیرساعقه با نوار مهارشده، اگه راست باشه که

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

In the third instance, Melman wrote about a series of national security lapses which damaged Israel’s military-intelligence capabilities. 
The censor disqualified one particular incident Melman wished to include in his article. 
He appealed this decision as well, pointing out that the year before he’d published a column in Maariv on the same subject and that other publications had also previously had articles approved as well.

It’s likely the incident above involved a figure whom I’ve called in the past Prisoner X2 : the Mossad’s former director of operations for Iran who became a double agent for the Iranians. His case has been covered by Amir Oren in Haaretz and I have written about it as well. 

The disgraced agent was exposed, presumably by counter-intelligence, arrested, tried, convicted and sentenced to prison: all in secret. Much like the process Ben Zygier suffered before he committed suicide under the nose of his jailers. Oren begged the prisoner’s wife to speak to him about his case, but she refused out of fear, no doubt, that she would jeopardize his chances of going free. By the time he’s released he’ll serve about fifteen years in prison.

Interestingly, regarding Zygier (who was known as Prisoner X before his real identity was revealed), Rafael Epstein writes in his book that the disgraced Mossad agent also betrayed Israeli secrets to Iran, though inadvertently (Melman writes that Zygier spied on behalf of Iran, but I think that’s an exaggeration). During graduate studies at Australia’s Monash University, he befriended an Iranian businessman and shared stories of his Mossad exploits in Europe. There Zygier worked undercover for an Italian company which sold equipment to Iran. He himself traveled to Iran as part of his job. Zygier’s work was designed to permit the Israelis to penetrate Iran’s nuclear program. These are the secrets which the Iranian relayed back to Iran, causing “tens of millions of shekels worth of damage” (according to Melman) to Israel’s intelligence efforts. Among the secrets revealed to the Iranians by Zygier’s ultimate downfall, was that Israel’s Unit 8200 was monitoring its telecommunications throughout the world. As they discussed the information Zygier was exposing, the Iranians were vetting it through their intelligence channels. The Israelis picked up this chatter and that is how they ultimately discovered their agent’s fatal error.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

بعضی از پاکستانی ها و ترک ها از سعودی ها بدتر هستند

من از همین حالا از هرکسی که دشمن پاکستان باشه دفاع خواهم کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

SOHEIL said:


> بعضی از پاکستانی ها و ترک ها از سعودی ها بدتر هستند
> 
> من از همین حالا از هرکسی که دشمن پاکستان باشه دفاع خواهم کرد


so you supporting my way ...............
is good you managed to open your eyes.

همه این کار های که عربستان می کنه برای حفظ و بقای سیستم پادشاهی و تاج تخت هست
حلاْ یکی اینجا به من بگه پاکستان با درست کردن طالبان و راه اندازی جنگ داخلی در افغانستان و کشتار فارسی زبان ها حتی بعد از شکست شوروی و خارج شدن انها از افغانستان جه کاری را دنبال میکنه ؟

نسل کشی شیعیان فارسی زبان هزاره توسط چه کسانی انجام شد ؟؟ ایا افغانها این کار را کردن یا محاجمانی که از شمال پاکستان
فرستاده شده بودند

کشتن دیپلمات ایران در مزار شریف کار چه کسانی بود ؟
حتما این فیلم را ببینید

http://www.aparat.com/v/5cKjR






و حالا هم همه دیدند که ریگی با پاسپورت کجا به سفر هاش را انجام می داده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

اگه موافقید یه زرت و پرتی بکنم
مشکل ما با مردم پاکستان که نیست. پاکستان یه سیستم امنیتی داره به اسم 
ISI
جالبه نماد این سازمان کاملا یک نماد ماسونی است. انفجارهایی که داخل پاکستان رخ میده و حمایت از طالبان همه اش کار این سازمان جاسوسیه که روابط خیلی نزدیکی با ال سعود و سی آی ای داره.
سیاست ایران جذب توده های ملت هاست نه حکومت های حاکم که اکثرا دست نشانده غرب هستند.
گرچه پاکستانی ها از اولش هم تمایلی به ایجاد این سازمان نداشتند چون هر چی هم باشه مسلمان هستند. بمب اتم هند پاکستان رو مجبور به دادن امتیازاتی به آمریکا کرد. واقعا خنده داره اگه فکر کنیم پاکستان خودش به بمبم اتم رسید. شبیه جوکه. پاکستان اون زمان حتی توان تولید سیم خاردار نداشت چطور یک هفته ای به بمب اتم رسید؟ همه اش کار آمریکا بود برای امتیاز گیری از پاکستان و بیشتر علیه ایران و افغانستان. دشمنی با مردم پاکستان از نظر من که باشه ، اشتباهه. باید صبور باشیم و چهره واقعی این سازمان جاسوسی برای مردم پاکستان روشن بشه. این قضیه در مورد ترکیه هم همونه با این تفاوت که ناتو آتیش بیار معرکه است.
من به شخصه خیلی با مردم ترک بوده ام. خیلی هاشون بهشون میگی داعش نمیدونن اصلا چی هست!!! ناتو با مخفی کاری داخل ترکیه تروریست ها رو به سوریه منتقل می کنه. مردمش اصلا نمیدونن چه خبره! حسن مردم ترکیه نسبت به پاکستان و مصر در کودتای آمریکایی روشن شد. اونا شدیدا وطن پرستن دوستان خیلی هم نژادپرست. وقتی دیدند آمریکا داره با یک کودتا اردوغان رو حذف می کنه سریع واکنش دادند. برخلاف مردم مصر که واقعا بدبختن
روشن کردن ملت ها کار اصلی ماست نه دشمنی بی مورد.
راستی سهیل یه لحظه یه پست ازت دیدم نوشته بود آیا پاکستان دشمن ایران است؟ بدترین پستی بود که میتونستی بذاری رفیق.
مطمئن باش اون حرامزاده انگلیسی مایک2000 اولین مثبت دهنده میشد. خدا رحم کرد اون پست حذف شد. خواهشا بیخودی دشمن تراشی نکن عزیز دلم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

mohammad45 said:


> . پاکستان یه سیستم امنیتی داره به اسم
> ISI



سلام برادر
بله ما با مردم پاکستان مشکلی نداریم
ولی فقط مشکل
ISI
نیست . ارتش و دولت بخش عظیمی از مشکل هست
وظیفه دولت پاکستان بازی کردن نقش
double game
هست و ایجاد توطئه
مثال
Pakistan says it has join war on terror and the U.S ally . but in same time they fund and arm and train terrorist . this is called bubble game

و ارتش پاکستان هم بدین ترتیب همیاری و دخالت و فرستادن افسران برای کارهای مستشاری حتی استفاده از گردان های ارتش پاکستان در برخی عملیات ها .


و من از همه ای ایرانیها خواهش دارم که همه جیز را گردن عربستان نندازید و واقیتها راببینید و ببینید چه کشور های جوتر از عربستان به ریختن خون ایرانیان مشغول هستند​


----------



## mohsen

SOHEIL said:


> بعضی از پاکستانی ها و ترک ها از سعودی ها بدتر هستند
> 
> من از همین حالا از هرکسی که دشمن پاکستان باشه دفاع خواهم کرد


حالا چند تا از این بعضی پاکستانیا هویت واقعی دارن!؟
چند تاشون مزدورن!؟

مشکل به نظر من در یک جمله سردار سلیمانی خلاصه میشه و نه بیشتر:

سردار قاسم سلیمانی در یادواره 1100 شهید ملایر
*از دولت‌هایی که دنبال رابطه با دشمنان فاسد هستند هیچ ارزشی بیرون نمی‌آید*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

https://defence.pk/threads/saudiz-t...ease-irans-power-in-iraq.454800/#post-8793575


----------



## xenon54 out

Targon said:


> I got it in my phone, how do I join?


Klick on the link that serpi gave you.


----------



## Targon

@xenon54 Oh and I thought such technology, they don't even need my number or nickname to invite me  I have to click it from my phone, got it.


----------



## xenon54 out

Targon said:


> @xenon54 Oh and I thought such technology, they don't even need my number or nickname to invite me  I have to click it from my phone, got it.


----------



## mohsen

آمارهایی که دروغ می‌گویند

*رتبه علمی ایران، یازدهم منطقه و در کنار کنیا*

با وجود تأکید معاونت علمی و فناوری رئیس‌جمهور بر صعود رتبه‌ علمی ایران از دید ناظران بین‌المللی، گزارشهای رسمی نشان می‌دهد،ایران نه تنها از ترکیه،عربستان، مصر و مالزی، بلکه اخیراً از کشورهایی مانند قطر،ارمنستان، عمان، امارات و کویت نیز عقب مانده است.

با وجود تأکید معاونت علمی و فناوری رئیس‌جمهور بر صعود رتبه‌ علمی ایران از دید ناظران بین‌المللی، گزارشهای رسمی نشان می‌دهد،ایران نه تنها از ترکیه،عربستان، مصر و مالزی، بلکه اخیراً از کشورهایی مانند قطر،ارمنستان، عمان، امارات و کویت نیز عقب مانده است.



به گزارش تسنیم، ارائه آمارهای رسمی مخدوش و غیرقابل استناد در سالهای اخیر به بیماری همه‌گیر تبدیل شده است. این معضل تا آنجا ادامه یافت که اخیراً حتی رهبر معظم انقلاب نیز در این مورد هشدار علنی دادند؛ ایشان در بیانات 23 شهریور امسال، اختلاف در آمارها را «بلایی بزرگ» دانستند و دستکاری در آمارها را «گناه کبیره» خواندند. اما به نظر می‌رسد با وجود اینکه هشدارهای معظم‌له در مورد «آمارسازی برخی مراجع رسمی»، به اضطرار از خفا در آمده و رسانه‌ای شده ــ و حتی هزینه‌هایی نیز برای نظام در پی داشته است ــ اما فرمایشات ایشان کماکان مورد کم‌توجهی برخی مسئولان قرار دارد.











علی‌رغم سوء استفاده رسانه‌های دشمن، از شرایط پیش آمده، ارائه آمارهای غلط کماکان در میان برخی مراجع رسمی رواج دارد

آمارسازی به دو روش امکان‌پذیر است؛ یک راه «دستکاری در داده‌های آماری موجود» است؛ راه دوم و خطرناکتر تعیین «شاخصهای غلط» در تحلیل داده‌های آماری است که به فهم غلط مخاطب از موضوع منتهی می‌شود. برای مثال دولتها برای ارائه عدد رشد اقتصادی، مطابق شاخصهای گوناگون جهانی، بین دو تا سه هزار واحد بزرگ تولیدی کشور را مورد بررسی قرار می‌دهند. بدیهی است که رشد این واحدها به دلیل شرایط خاص این‌گونه واحدها ــ در زمینه‌ سرمایه‌گذاری، تولید، بازرگانی، تجهیز منابع و موارد دیگر ــ نماینده شرایط رشد تمامی اقتصاد کشور نیست؛ گرچه عامل مهمی به شمار می‌رود. حاصل اینکه ممکن است با این تعریف، در شرایط فعلی اقتصادی ایران رشد 5 درصدی نیز اتفاق بیفتد، اما نتیجه‌اش برای واحدهای کوچک و نیز عموم مردم محسوس نباشد؛ در عین حال دولتها نیز به رشد اقتصادی و بهبود شرایط مردم مباهات کنند!





** یک نمونه از آمارسازیهای غلط؛ تکیه بر شاخصهای غلط برای «علم و فناوری»

تنها 6 روز پیش از هشدار رهبر انقلاب درخصوص آمارسازیها، پایگاه اطلاع رسانی ریاست جمهوری طی گزارشی از بهبود 42 پله‌ای ایران در حوزه اقتصاد دانش بنیان و نوآور خبر داد. در این گزارش به صحبتهای معاون علمی و فناوری رئیس جمهور در هیئت دولت استناد شده و آمده است: «وضعیت ایران در حوزه اقتصاد دانش‌بنیان و نوآور در شاخصهای جهانی 42 رتبه (طی دو سال) بهبود یافته و از رتبه 120 در سال 2014 به رتبه 78 در سال 2016 رسیده است.»



در ادامه این گزارش می‌خوانیم: «معاون علمی و فناوری رئیس جمهور در ادامه گزارش خود، به شرح چگونگی اجرای قانون حمایت از شرکتها و مؤسسات دانش بنیان پرداخت و از رشد چشمگیر تعداد شرکتهای دانش‌بنیان و افزایش سهم آنها از کل اقتصاد کشور در دولت تدبیر و امید خبر داد؛ به شکلی که در سال 1392 «55» شرکت، در سال 1393 «1142» شرکت، در سال 1394 «2327» شرکت و در شش ماه اول سال 1395 «2590» شرکت ایجاد شده است که با میزان فروشی معادل 110 هزار میلیارد ریال و ایجاد اشتغال مستقیم 40 هزار نفر همراه بوده‌اند.»



همچنین چند روز پیش از ارائه این گزارش در هیئت دولت، معاون علمی و فناوری رئیس‌جمهور در یک برنامه تلویزیونی ضمن اشاره به گزارش شاخص جهانی نوآوری، به صعود 28 پله‌ای جمهوری اسلامی ایران (طی یکسال) افتخار کرد و افزود: ایران پس از هندوستان و قزاقستان «مقام سوم منطقه» را کسب کرده است.



گزارش سورنا ستاری از وضعیت رشد علم و فناوری ایران در دولت تدبیر و امید، علاوه بر محافل تخصصی ــ مانند هیئت دولت ــ در میان عموم مردم نیز بازتاب رسانه‌ای گسترده‌ای داشت. بخشی از پوشش گسترده گفتار معاون علمی رئیس جمهور در برخی خبرگزاریها را ببینید.

















نمونه‌ای از پوشش گسترده خبرگزاریها از صحبتهای معاون علمی رئیس جمهور







** مبنای این آمار چه باید باشد؛ چه هست؟

مطابق «سند چشم‌انداز جمهوری اسلامی ایران در افق 1404» ــ که در تاریخ 13 آبان 1382 توسط رهبر معظم انقلاب به سران قوای سه‌گانه ابلاغ شد ــ

یکی از ویژگیهای «جامعه‌ ایرانی» در افق چشم‌انداز اینگونه ترسیم شده است: «دست‌یافته به جایگاه اول اقتصادی، علمی و فناوری در سطح منطقه‌ آسیای جنوب غربی (شامل آسیای میانه، قفقاز، خاورمیانه و کشورهای همسایه) با تأکید بر جنبش نرم‌افزاری و تولید علم، رشد پرشتاب و مستمر اقتصادی، ارتقاء نسبی سطح درآمد سرانه و رسیدن به اشتغال کامل.»



به این ترتیب مطابق سند افق 1404، در تعیین شاخصها، جمهوری اسلامی ایران باید با این کشورها قیاس شود:




کشورهای آسیای میانه: ازبکستان، تاجیکستان، ترکمنستان، قزاقستان، قرقیزستان و بخشهایی از جنوب سیبری در روسیه به آسیای مرکزی معروف است.
کشورهای قفقاز: جمهوری آذربایجان، ارمنستان، گرجستان، داغستان، چچن و بخشهایی از ایران، ترکیه و روسیه به قفقاز معروف است.
خاورمیانه: مصر، ایران، ترکیه، عراق، عربستان، یمن، سوریه، امارات، اردن، فلسطین، عمان، لبنان، کویت، قطر، بحرین و قبرس کشورهای خاورمیانه به شمار می‌روند.
سایر کشورهای همسایه: پاکستان و افغانستان کشورهای همسایه‌هایی هستند که در تقسیم‌بندیهای بالا نمی‌گنجند.






نقشه کشورهایی که مطابق سند چشم انداز، ایران باید در سال 1404 در میان آنها پیشتاز باشد





اما مبنای گزارش سورنا ستاری، خروجی 2016 «شاخص جهانی نوآوری» است. «شاخص جهانی نوآوری»(Global Innovation Index ) ــ که به اختصار GII (جی‌دبل‌آی) نامیده می‌شود ــ نظام رتبه‌بندی سالیانه‌ای است که از سال 2007 میلادی کشورهای جهان را بر اساس شاخصهای مرتبط با «نوآوری» رتبه‌بندی می‌کند. (پایگاه «شاخص جهانی نوآوری» را {اینجا} ببینید) این نظام امتیازبندی کار خود را در سال 2007 با همکاری مؤسسه کسب و کار جهانی (INSEAD) و مجله انگلیسی World Business آغاز کرد؛ ولی در سالهای اخیر تهیه این گزارش را دانشگاه کورنل، سازمان جهانی مالکیت فکری و مؤسسه کسب و کار جهانی با همکاری چندین مؤسسه دیگر بر عهده دارند. منابع این گزارش متنوع است، اما از مهمترین این منابع می‌توان به آمار یونسکو، بانک جهانی، انجمن بین‌المللی مخابرات و سازمان جهانی مالکیت فکری اشاره کرد.










تصویر صفحه اول سایت «شاخص جهانی نوآوری»





در این نظام امتیازی، هرساله هر کشور یک امتیاز کسب می‌کند؛ این امتیاز بین صفر تا 100 است و هر کشوری که امتیازش به 100 نزدیکتر باشد از رتبه بالاتری برخوردار است. برای مثال در سال 2016 کشور سوئیس با حدود 66 امتیاز رتبه اول جهان را کسب کرد و یمن با کسب 14 امتیاز رتبه آخر را در بین کشورهای مورد بررسی از آن خود کرد.



برای سهولت کار و نظام‌بندی مناسب، شاخص جهانی نوآوری به دو شاخص کلان «درون‌دادهای نوآوری» و«برون‌دادهای نوآوری» استوار شده که امتیاز هریک از این دو نیز از صفر تا 100 است. برای بررسی شاخص کلان «درون‌دادهای نوآوری»، عناصری مانند نهادها، سرمایه انسانی و پژوهش، زیرساختها، پیچیدگی بازار و پیچیدگی کسب و کار اندازه‌گیری می‌شود که هریک از این موارد نیز شامل چند شاخص قابل اندازه‌گیری است. شاخص کلان «برون‌دادهای نوآوری» شامل دو عنصر برون‌دادهای دانش و فناوری و برون‌دادهای خلاقانه است که هریک از این دو نیز شامل چند شاخص قابل اندازه‌گیری است. بنابراین در مجموع هفت ستون در این نظام قرار دارد و شاخصهای درون هریک به‌تدریج کامل شده است؛ در حال حاضر در این نظام امتیازدهی بیش از 80 زیرشاخص کمّی یا سنجه برای رتبه‌بندی کشورها مورد استفاده قرار می‌گیرد.



با توجه به آنچه گفته شد این نظام رتبه‌بندی نگاهی مبسوط به مقوله نوآوری دارد و از نهادها و زیرساختها تا فروش دانش فنی و اقتصاد خلاق پیش رفته است. لذا در این رتبه‌بندی، برخلاف روال جاری در ایران، تنها تعداد مقالات یا اختراعات در نظر گرفته نمی‌شوند، بلکه به یک اکوسیستم ــ که این دو شاخص تنها بخش کوچکی از آن را تشکیل می‌دهند ــ توجه شده است.







* روند تغییرات رتبه ایران در شاخص جهانی نوآوری

اگرچه این رتبه‌بندی از سال 2007 آغاز شد، ولی اولین گزارش رسمی درباره جمهوری اسلامی ایران در سال 2011 انتشار یافت. در این سال امتیاز کشورمان 28.4 از 100 بود که رتبه 95 را در میان 125 کشور بررسی شده کسب کرد. در سال 2012 جمهوری اسلامی ایران با کسب امتیاز 27.3 از 100، حائز رتبه 104 در میان 141 کشور شد و در سال 2013 با امتیاز کل 27.3 در میان 142 کشور، رتبه 113 جهانی را کسب کرد. در سال 2014 میلادی 143 کشور مورد بررسی قرار گرفتند که در این میان کشورمان با افت محسوس و تنها 26.1 امتیاز رتبه 120 جهانی را از آن خود کرد. در سال 2015 امتیاز کشورمان به 28.4 از 100 ارتقاء یافت و رتبه ایران به 106 از 141 کشور مورد بررسی رسید. در سال 2016 تعداد کشورهای مورد بررسی ــ که در چند سال از مرز 140 کشور گذشته بود ــ ناگهان به 128 کشور کاهش یافت؛ جمهوری اسلامی ایران در این سال توانست امتیاز 30.5 را کسب کند و با توجه به رشد امتیاز و کاهشی که در تعداد کشورها رخ داده بود به رتبه 78 از 128 کشور دست یافت.



جدول تغییرات ایران در نظام رتبه‌بندی GII از 2011 تا 2016

تعداد کشورهای بررسی شده رتبه ایران امتیاز کسب شده ایران سال
125 95 28.4 2011
141 104 27.3 2012
142 113 27.3 2013
143 120 26.1 2014
141 106 28.4 2015
128 78 30.5 2016


تغییر از رتبه 120 (از میان 143 کشور) به 78 (از میان 128) کشور مبنای گزارش معاون علمی و فناوری در ارتقاء 42 رتبه‌ای ایران طی دوسال گذشته در این رنکینگ است.







** تعریف «منطقه»

سورنا ستاری مکرراً از جایگاه سوم ایران در «منطقه» سخن گفته است. اما ایران در این نظام رتبه‌بندی در میان کشورهای موسوم به CSA قرار گرفته که به‌کلی با نظام تقسیم بندی سند چشم انداز مغایرت دارد.








منطقه زرد رنگ ــ که شامل بسیاری از همسایه‌های خاورمیانه‌ای نمی‌شود ــ مبنای محاسبات این نظام رتبه‌بندی است

تعریف این پایگاه از «کشورهای آسیای مرکزی - غربی (CSA = Central and Southern Asia)» شامل کشورهای هند، قزاقستان، ایران، تاجیکستان، سریلانکا، بوتان، قیرقیزستان، نپال، بنگلادش و پاکستان است. در میان این 10 کشور خاص ایران رتبه سوم را به خود اختصاص داده است.








نقشه کشورهای مورد نظر GII که به کلی با منطقه مورد نظر نقشه سند چشم‌انداز مغایر است؛ کشورهایی مانند نپال، بوتان، سریلانکا و بنگلادش با ایران قرابتی ندارند







** وضعیت «کشورهای همسایه، همتراز یا رقیب» در رتبه بندی GII

نگاهی کوتاه به این رنکینگ نشان می‌دهد که نه تنها وضعیت علم و فناوری کشورمان قابل مباهات نیست، بلکه به ساماندهی عاجل نیاز دارد؛ توجه ناکافی به سیاستهای ابلاغی رهبری معظم و همچنین نظارت ناکافی نهادهای مسئول ــ مانند کمیسیونهای مرتبط با نوآوری، به‌ویژه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس ــ شرایط نامناسبی را برای کشورمان رقم زده است. با وجود اینکه رهبر معظم انقلاب بارها بر «اهمیت علم، فناوری و نوآوری» تأکید داشته‌اند و در سالهای اخیر نیز «کاهش رشد علمی کشور» را در چندین نوبت گوشزد کردند، ولی تحقق این منویات نیازمند تلاش جدی مسئولین است.



«کشورهای همسایه، همتراز یا رقیب» یا «کشورهای گمنامی» که بعضاً با فاصله‌های معنادار، در رتبه‌های بالاتر از ایران قرار دارند عبارتند از: مالزی، امارات متحده عربی، ترکیه، شیلی، کاستاریکا، عربستان سعودی، قطر،مونته‌نگرو، بحرین، ویتنام، ارمنستان، مکزیک، اروگوئه، کلمبیا، گرجستان، هند، کویت، پاناما، برزیل، لبنان، پرو، مراکش، عمان، فیلیپین، قزاقستان، جمهوری دومینیکن، و تونس.



موارد قرمز رنگ، شامل 10 کشور از 25 کشور «منطقه» است که ایران باید در افق 1404 از آنها پیشی بگیرد، اما اکنون از آنها عقب است. این یعنی ایران در «منطقه» نیز در میانه جدول است و شرایط قوی‌ای ندارد.










جدول رتبه‌بندی نشان می‌دهد «ایران» با امتیاز تقریباً یکسان، تنها دو پله از «کنیا» بالاتر است





گذشته از جایگاه ایران در این جدول، با مراجعه به جداول زیرشاخصهای گزارش سال 2016 مشخص می‌شود حتی رشد اندک این سال نیز نشانی محکم از رشد نوآوری کشورمان نیست؛ چه اینکه اولاً داده‌ها در برخی شاخصها هنوز متعلق به دولت قبل است و داده‌های جدید از طرف دولت تدبیر و امید به مراجع جهانی ارسال نشده و ثانیاً در برخی شاخصهای این نظام رتبه‌بندی، که قوت کشورمان را نشان می‌دهد، شاخصها به اندازه کافی محکم نیست؛ برای مثال می‌توان به رشد ایران در شاخص «افزایش در ویرایش ماهانه ویکی‌پدیا» اشاره کرد.



** فرار رو به جلوی مسئولان دانش و فناوری کشور؛ به‌جای ترمیم شرایط

چنانچه در جدول فوق ملاحظه می‌شود بسیاری از کشورهای رقیب و حتی کشورهای کوچک حاشیه خلیج فارس و همچنین برخی کشورهای آفریقایی و نیز ترکیه از حیث امتیاز و رتبه فاصله زیادی با ایران دارند. این امر نشان می‌دهد این کشورها به این موضوع همت گماشته‌اند؛ موقعیت قابل تأمل جمهوری اسلامی ایران در این رتبه‌بندی باید از سالها قبل مورد توجه شایسته سیاستگذاران و برنامه‌ریزان تحقیقات، فناوری و نوآوری قرار می‌گرفت؛ از جمله نهادهای متولی این امر می‌توان به شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی، معاونت علمی و فناوری ریاست جمهوری، بنیاد ملی نخبگان، وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری و همچنین وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی اشاره کرد.



گذشته از مأموریت ذاتی متولیان امر، با ابلاغ سیاستهای کلی علم وفناوری، سیاستهای کلی سلامت و همچنین به‌ویژه سیاستهای کلی اقتصاد مقاومتی ــ که اقتصاد دانش بنیان در قلب آن مستتر است ــ مسئولیت این نهادها و دستگاهها دو چندان شد؛ ولی با این همه به‌نظر می‌رسد مسئولان سایر کشورها بیش از ایران به فکر آینده درازمدت کشور خود بوده‌اند.



نگاهی کوتاه به کشورهای منطقه و رقیب نشان می‌دهد برخی کشورهای کوچک حاشیه خلیج‌فارس و همچنین ترکیه و عربستان اختلاف امتیاز معناداری با جمهوری اسلامی ایران پیدا کرده‌اند؛ شرایط ایران در این شاخص کلان نشان می‌دهد تنها دلخوش بودن به «سومین رتبه در منطقه CSA» و «افزایش اسمی تعداد شرکتهای دانش بنیان» ــ که عمده آنها نیز شرکتهای نو پا و تازه تأسیس هستند و آینده مبهمی دارند ــ نمی‌تواند پاسخگوی نیازهای کشور و از جمله اقتصاد مقاومتی باشد. در گزارش بعد ابعاد دقیق این شاخص بررسی و تحلیل خواهد شد.



با این شرایط باید دید ناظران عرصه علم و فناوری، مانند کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس و شورایعالی انقلاب فرهنگی، نسبت به ارائه غیرواقعی این آمارها در این سطح، چه واکنشی نشان خواهند داد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Faravahar said:


> Excellent news. But important thing is not just about writing x number of papers but using the knowledge gained in those researches in industry and other nation wide projects. It's amazing to note Iran has attained this ranking with just 20 million dollars per year in nanotechnology! This figure should be increased much more! Imagine where Iran would be if that figure increased to 200 million!


@Faravahar

Why did u get banned bro?


----------



## Faravahar

2800 said:


> @Faravahar
> 
> Why did u get banned bro?



Probably due to all those camel and lizard pic I posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Faravahar said:


> Probably due to all those camel and lizard pic I posted


Well they're much popular animals in saudia. You shouldn't get banned because of putting those pictures


----------



## Aramagedon

Right now in subway:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

un4given.1991 said:


> He is Iranian prankster Hooman Nouri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome ..... I like to see more ISIS Prank Gone Horribly Wrong


His pranks are fake 
The reason why @Full Moon is obsessed is because he shit on his legs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

With all the politics going around, here's a good video to watch:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Daneshmand said:


> With all the politics going around, here's a good video to watch:



I watched that just a few hours ago. It's extremely interesting.

By the way, why the long absence?


----------



## Daneshmand

Been very busy lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Hack-Hook

SOHEIL said:


> View attachment 348657
> View attachment 348658
> View attachment 348659


an eight barrelled Gatling gun need a far mightier feeding chamber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22




----------



## Muhammed45

raptor22 said:


>


A Frenchie Lullabying
It made me feel sleepy Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## -SINAN-

@Neptune bro....you should join our telegram group.


----------



## Neptune

Sinan said:


> @Neptune bro....you should join our telegram group.



Whoa, how organized we guys become since my absence. I will change my number and phone for the coming weeks bro. I will let you know for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

Guys, just saw that Liverpool FC is looking to take Sardar Azmoun from FC Rostov, any news in your press about that?


----------



## Hack-Hook

BRICSFTW said:


> Guys, just saw that Liverpool FC is looking to take Sardar Azmoun from FC Rostov, any news in your press about that?


Don't follow sport news and believe the best thing that can happen to Iran sport is to Shut the door of Iran Football federation for good and cement it.(well in Persian language we wont say cement it we say shut the door with clay)


----------



## OldTwilight

Reformists media were talking about crushing victory of Clinton ..... I feel pity for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

عامو تُرامپ!
-------------------------
امروز هرکس با روحانی و ظریف حرف بزنه، جز فحش چیزی نصیبش نمیشه!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Look like Democrats are losing at all fronts .... Just go and see reformists media's , they begin to insult Americans people ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Madali

We need Babak Zanjani to run for President next year on a Principalist ticket. Imagine Trump & Zanjani negotiating!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

به نظر شما خانم ابتکار رفته مراکش که تجربیات خودش رو به اونا منقل کنه یا رفته تجربیات کشور فوق پیشرفته مراکش رو برامون بیاره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

روایت حجت‌الاسلام رسایی از تبرئه در پرونده شکایت حسین فریدون؛
*باید سرنوشت پول‌های کثیفی که در انتخابات‌ها هزینه می‌شود، مشخص شود/ ماجرای کمک 5000000000 تومانی بابک زنجانی به یک ستاد در انتخابات ریاست‌جمهوری چه بود؟*
بعد از انتشار این مطالب، حسین فریدون از بنده شکایت کرد و موضوع طی چند جلسه بررسی و در نهایت، بنده تبرئه شدم. اما ای کاش خط قرمز کابینه دولت کلید، اینقدر گسترده و وسیع نبود تا سرنوشت پول های کثیفی که در انتخابات ها هزینه می شود، مشخص می شد از جمله انتخابات های قبل و انتخابات اخیر مجلس که به اعتراف رسانه های اصلاح طلب اعتدال گرا لیست امید آن، با رانت و پول بسته شد.
*رجانیوز - گروه سیاسی: *حجت‌الاسلام حمید رسایی در کانال تلگرامی خود نوشت: این پست تصویری را یک سال قبل در صفحه اینستاگرامم منتشر کردم.










بعد از انتشار آن حسین فریدون، در حاشیه مراسمی در برابر سئوال خبرنگاران در باره کمک ۵ میلیارد تومانی بابک زنجانی به ستاد انتخاباتی بنفش با عصبانیت گفت : «بی جا کرده هر کس گفته من پول گرفتم! این ادعا نوعی فرار به جلو برای دوستانی است که پول مفت گرفتند و امروز می‌خواهند کثافت‌ کاری‌هایشان را با این حرف‌ها جبران کنند.»



همان ایام در پاسخ به وی نوشتم: «بالاخره هر کس گفته، بی جا کرده یا با جا کرده مهم این است که از این سخنان همراه با عصبانیت و کلمات دوپهلو، تکذیب فهمیده نمی شود. بر اساس اسناد منتشر شده در روزنامه رسمی حسین فریدون به همراه علی صدقی، مدیرعامل اسبق بانک ملی و مانی مهاجان، از اعضای مرکز تحقیقات استراتژیک مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام و علی اسدیان در بهمن 1390 اقدام به راه اندازی و تاسیس شرکت خرید وفروش نقدی ارز و مسکوکات و طلا ونقره در محل صرافی نموده بودند. شایان ذکر است پیش از بروز بحران‌های ارزی جدی در کشور، دقیقا در دو سال پایانی دولت دهم، برخی از اعضای منتسب به حزب کارگزاران به صورت ناگهانی به تاسیس صرافی و شرکت‌های تضامنی متعدد در حوزه خرید و فروش ارز و مسکوکات طلا و نقره علاقمند شدند که حسین فریدون تنها یکی از این افراد است!»



بعد از انتشار این مطالب، حسین فریدون از بنده شکایت کرد و موضوع طی چند جلسه بررسی و در نهایت، بنده تبرئه شدم. اما ای کاش خط قرمز کابینه دولت کلید، اینقدر گسترده و وسیع نبود تا سرنوشت پول های کثیفی که در انتخابات ها هزینه می شود، مشخص می شد؛ از جمله انتخابات های قبل و انتخابات اخیر مجلس که به اعتراف رسانه های اصلاح طلب اعتدال گرا لیست امید آن، با رانت و پول بسته شد.



اما متن اصلی که قبلا حجت‌الاسلام رسایی در این زمینه نوشته بود، این بود:



«درخت گردوان به این بزرگی، درخت خربزه الله اکبر! این ضرب المثل فارسی، حکایت این روزهای اخبار مرتبط با دریافت کمک های مالی انتخاباتی این و آن است. شنیده ها حکایت از کمک مالی ۵/۰۰۰/۰۰۰/۰۰۰ تومانی بابک زنجانی به ستاد انتخاباتی بنفش در انتخابات یازدهم می کند که در مقایسه با کمک ۱۰ یا ۱۵ میلیون تومانی رحیمی به برخی نمایندگان مجلس هشتم، هیچ است، هیچ!



ما بابت محاکمه رحیمی از دستگاه قضایی تشکر می کنیم و برای دیگر متهمان مالی مثل مهدی هاشمی و یا دیگر کمک بگیران انتخاباتی، همین قاطعیت و صدور احکام متناسب را انتظار داریم. رحیمی در سال ۸۷ و به هنگام انتخابات مجلس هشتم، پیشنهاد این کمک ۱۵ میلیون تومانی را به بنده هم داد که نپذیرفتم. در سال ۹۱ هم وقتی در مصاحبه ای این موضوع را افشا کردم، از من شکایت کرد که در نهایت در دادگاه تبرئه شدم.










اکنون با اینکه ۷۰ درصد از نمایندگان مجلس هشتم تغییر کرده اند، برخی برگه ای دستشان گرفته اند که بعله باید معلوم شود کدام یک از نمایندگان این کمک مالی را برای انتخابات گرفته اند! به نظرم خوب است این مشخص شود و بررسی شود که آیا این نمایندگان مطلع بوده اند که این مبالغ از کجاست یا نه، اما قبل از آن بهتر است تکلیف دریافت کمک ۵/۰۰۰/۰۰۰/۰۰۰ میلیاردی ستاد انتخاباتی بنفش از بابک زنجانی مشخص شود. 



اصحاب بنفش پاسخ دهند که این مبلغ هنگفت بر چه اساسی و از کدام منابع بابک خان بوده است؟ آیا این همان پولی نیست که هر از گاهی وزیر نفت دولت یازدهم از خوردن و بردن آن سخن می گوید و آقای جهانگیری صفت و نشانی آن را می دهد؟! ظاهرا با هنر رسانه های این جماعت، چوب بابک زنجانی را دیگران می خوردند و پیازش را این جماعت به رنگ بنفش! 



راستی درخت گردوان به این بزرگی، درخت خربزه الله اکبر! حکم رحیمی آن بود که صادر شد، حکم دریافت کمک ۵ میلیاردی از بابک زنجانی چقدر است؟



آیا حالا که (ح - ف) برای ادای توضیحات احضار شده، آقایان مسئول عصیانی که تاکنون47 ناسزا نثار منتقدان کرده اند، خودشان را کنترل می کنند یا باز هم در یکی از سخنرانی های بعدی، ناسزایی نصیب منتقدان می کنند؟ آیا باز هم با فضاسازی به وسیله شوهر خواهرهایی که در هیأت های مختلف کاشته اند، برای منتقدین احکام شدید و غلیظ ساختگی صادر می کنند تا با فضاسازی رسانه ای به قول خودشان، زبان منتقدان را کوتاه کنند؟



راستی فراموش کردم یادآوری کنم که بهترین دفاع، حمله است.»


----------



## mohsen

*دلار در بازار ۳۷۰۰ تومان شد/ افزایش ۸ هزار تومانی قیمت سکه+‌ جدول*

چند ساعت قبل از پیروزی ترامپ داشتم با یکی از همکارام شوخی میکردم نیمه جدی بهش گفتم برو دلار بخر که به زوذی دلار میشه 4000 تومن
ولی ظاهرا خودمم باید به نصیحتای خودم گوش کنم!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Neptune said:


> Whoa, how organized we guys become since my absence. I will change my number and phone for the coming weeks bro. I will let you know for sure.


Solved the problem with the phone ?


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sinan said:


> @Neptune bro....you should join our telegram group.


@Arminkh bro, this invitation is also extended to you. If you would like to join, please say so and I will post a link.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

AmirPatriot said:


> @Arminkh bro, this invitation is also extended to you. If you would like to join, please say so and I will post a link.


Thanks Amir jan, I can barely handle my communications right now! But thanks again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Arminkh said:


> Thanks Amir jan, I can barely handle my communications right now! But thanks again


However you like it brother. Its just a friendly chat with a small number of active members (I mute it anyway). If you ever change your mind, let me know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

http://talarekhabar.com/ورزشگاه-امام-رضا-ع-مشهد-رقیب-همتایان-ا/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

AmirPatriot said:


> @Arminkh bro, this invitation is also extended to you. If you would like to join, please say so and I will post a link.


Give me a link bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

2800 said:


> Give me a link bro.


Only for privileged members.


----------



## mohsen

یعنی خوشم میاد هیچ کدوم از حرفای این آدم اعتبار نداره
*گزارش ویدئویی فارس
فیلم/ قطعی گاز گسترده؛ ۴ ماه پس از اطمینان خاطر روحانی!/ رئیس‌جمهور ۱۱ مرداد امسال: در دولت فعلی برخلاف گذشته قطعی گاز نخواهیم داشت*


----------



## Neptune

Sinan said:


> Solved the problem with the phone ?



Not yet bro. I am trying to find a job in tourism sector before the season kicks off. Once I get a job in a coastal city and move my sh.it over there it will come to that eventually. It was far harder than I've thought to readjust to normal life. Even the navy wasnt that hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## The SiLent crY

@raptor22

سلام داداش 

چه خبر ؟

داداش مهرآباد کجا خدمت کردی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

damn , last of us 2 confirmed . thanks neil druckmann






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Druckmann

@500 @Archdemon


----------



## xenon54 out

like_a_boss said:


> damn , last of us 2 confirmed . thanks neil druckmann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Druckmann
> 
> @500 @Archdemon


WTF? OMG OMG OMG im so hyped right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

mohammad45 said:


> @2800
> bro i wanna post a thread but it's moderated in both of EU-Russia section and Iran section.
> What's goin on? Is it done by MODs or something?


yes it is from MOD, every thread posted in EU-Russia or American section will need the MOD approval first to be made public...Iran section i don't know


----------



## The SiLent crY

@rahi2357 

همه شیرازیا 

خیلی چاکریم داداش .

اصفهان که بودم همه هم اتاقیام بچه شیراز و حومه بودن . 

بچه های گلی بودن . فقط نمیدونم چرا زیاد از حد میخوابیدن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> @raptor22
> 
> سلام داداش
> 
> چه خبر ؟
> 
> داداش مهرآباد کجا خدمت کردی ؟


سلام ... خوبی شما ؟ خدا رو شکر شما چطوری؟
مهرآباد من تو تیپ شکاری بودم


----------



## Aramagedon

Unbelievable but truth!



*The All-Seeing Simpsons Predicted Donald Trump’s Presidency in 2000*

_





Youtube
*Once again The Simpsons saw the future*
MELISSA LOCKER
NOV 9, 2016 5:51 AM EAST

Sixteen years ago, The Simpsons predicted that Donald Trump would be President of the United States. Last night, America made that prediction come true.

In the episode “Bart to the Future,” which originally aired in March 2000, Lisa Simpson is set to become the U.S. president tasked with restoring order and repairing the nation in the wake of what the show present’s as a disastrous presidency left by her predecessor, a fictionalized Trump. Ideally that’s where The Simpsons accuracy ends, because in the cartoon, Trump’s presidency caused “quite a budget crunch” that ultimately bankrupt the nation.

Simpsons writer Dan Greaney told the Hollywood Reporter back in March that the episode was intended as “a warning to America.”


“That just seemed like the logical last stop before hitting bottom. It was pitched because it was consistent with the vision of America going insane,” he said.

The Simpsons have an eerie ability to predict the future. Six years ago they predicted that Bengt Holmström of MIT would win the Nobel Prize for Economics in 2016, which he did. They foresaw the tiger attack on Siegfried and Roy, helped design the iPhone, predicted Apple Watches, and foretold that the Rolling Stones would still be touring in 2016.

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...KfneDQAhWL1RoKHQZ9Dz4QBQgVKAA&biw=375&bih=591

Watch the full clip from “Bart to the Future” below._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Persepolis

salam salam hemegi salam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Persepolis said:


> salam salam hemegi salam


Salam.

Are you the same Persepolis from IMF?


----------



## mohsen

کشوری که در اون، لبوفروشان هم بیشتر از سیاستمدارانی مثل ظریف و روحانی میفهمن:

سریع القلم هم به نظرات "لبوفروشان و تاکسی داران" درباره برجام رسید
چرخش 180 درجه ای دیدگاه مشاور سابق روحانی نسبت به برجام

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persepolis

AmirPatriot said:


> Salam.
> 
> Are you the same Persepolis from IMF?


na aziz


----------



## haman10

Hi guys 

How are you all doing ? 

i won't be staying, just wanted to see how you all are .

@Mentee bhai what is Fpsc ? 

yes, i'm studying medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mentee

haman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How are you all doing ?
> 
> i won't be staying, just wanted to see how you all are .
> 
> @Mentee bhai what is Fpsc ?
> 
> yes, i'm studying medicine


My bad  I mistook it for some medical degree

@2800 @DESERT FIGHTER @lastofthepatriots look who's visiting PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Mentee said:


> My bad  I mistook it for some medical degree



Good to know you're doing Good 

Wish you all the best in life 

Gosh I can't believe I've got 9000 messages here

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mentee

haman10 said:


> Good to know you're doing Good
> 
> Wish you all the best in life
> 
> Gosh I can't believe I've got 9000 messages here


Same to you bro God bless you ------ you missed many PDF parties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How are you all doing ?
> 
> i won't be staying, just wanted to see how you all are .
> 
> @Mentee bhai what is Fpsc ?
> 
> yes, i'm studying medicine


http://www.fpsc.gov.pk/


How are you baradar haman Jaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> http://www.fpsc.gov.pk/
> 
> 
> How are you baradar haman Jaan.


OMG i missed you so much. I'm doing fine who are you baradar?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> OMG i missed you so much. I'm doing fine who are you baradar?


Alhamdulilah bro... Married and suffering.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Alhamdulilah bro... Married and suffering.


lol . wish you an amazing life bro

no kids yet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> lol . wish you an amazing life bro
> 
> no kids yet ?



Married recently .. A few months .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> سلام ... خوبی شما ؟ خدا رو شکر شما چطوری؟
> مهرآباد من تو تیپ شکاری بودم



ایول ... من افتادم دژبانی 

انقدر تو مهرآباد دعوا کردم تبعیدم کردن شهرک آسمان . نصفه شب تا آخر خدمت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IranDefence

Careful about the bodyguard of Turkey foreign minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> ایول ... من افتادم دژبانی
> 
> انقدر تو مهرآباد دعوا کردم تبعیدم کردن شهرک آسمان . نصفه شب تا آخر خدمت


سلام ... دژبانی همینه دیگه شیفتی هست ... حالا تمام میشه اصلا یادت نمیاد کی و کجا خدمت کردی ... غصه نخور ..چقدر مونده:؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> سلام ... دژبانی همینه دیگه شیفتی هست ... حالا تمام میشه اصلا یادت نمیاد کی و کجا خدمت کردی ... غصه نخور ..چقدر مونده:؟




سلام

همش خاطره میشه

یکسالی مونده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hiiii!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## warfareknow

friendly_troll96 said:


> The joke is on you and those thanking your post!
> 
> Yeah, I was ignored so bad that a horde of farsis came running to me and escalated my post into 2 pages in this so-called "chill thread". Your farsis even had their mod's backing who sent me two warnings in a row and subsequently banned. Funnily enough, he deleted my 12-page thread (https://defence.pk/threads/iranian-special-forces-show-off-amazing-fighting-skills.468799/) and all my posts in this very thread but let the one quoted stay for reasons best known to himself.
> 
> In case you might have missed it, I'm posting the video -- again! Go on, I DARE your collective fartsi heinies to IGNORE it.



Hahahahahahah the video so good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

*Azerbaijan lawmaker Kudret Hesenguliyev:Should Iran dare to attack us, it would be wiped off the map*


----------



## SALMAN F

Kamil_baku said:


> do you even know the history? its not because of invaders.. because of Turkmenchay contract in 1828 between Russia and Iran, The Azeri land was divided between Iran and Russia. Todays Azerbaijan is the Northern one, and you got the south part.. It is their land there, any it will be hard to change their language, as they watch Turkish and Azeri TV channels thanks to new technologies..
> I am told from my friend who has been in Tabriz that, if you speak persian in a TAxi, They will say really bad words about you.. is that true?
> 
> 
> Internal issues? Azerbaijan is ready to take the land back, its only because of Russia, not because of IRan! ALso, millions of Azerbaijanis live in russia and do business, basically, government also should take into consideration of Russian policy.. Georgia fought against Russia and we saw the result..


Well let met teach some real history it's iranian lands and you and russians stole it the Russians invented your country and your nationality like when taught you that the persian nizami is turk

You speak if like the iranians who invaded and settled in your land not the other way around!!

It's iranian lands the Russians toke the north and gave it to you and the south part is iranian until today don't lie and fabricate and falsefy history

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nevsky

Guys, may I ask something about this video, if you dont mind, do you know where is the Mosque where the boy is singing, it's really beautiful and what is the greeting/salute that they are doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

BRICSFTW said:


> Guys, may I ask something about this video, if you dont mind, do you know where is the Mosque where the boy is singing, it's really beautiful and what is the greeting/salute that they are doing?



Sayyidah Zaynab Mosque, Damascus.

Which greeting?


----------



## haman10

@rahi2357 @ResurgentIran @Ostad hii guys


----------



## warfareknow

test


----------



## Blue In Green

I wouldn't worry about Azerbaijan at all. It's an all talk kind of country anyways, that is land locked in a bad way.

Lol Iran will be wiped out? Also I don't see Iranians who are Azeri having problems with people who speak farsi (that was real dumb thing to say). Idk though that's just my observation.

Can someone enlightenment me on what the real social issues regarding nationalistic views of Iranians are, like do Iranians kurds, Azeri and others really don't identify as Iranian? Also is there really hatred for Persians in Iran (it just doesn't make sense).

It seems like other countries are butt hurt that Iran is safe and Iran has a position of power far far greater then theirs (military and politic)


----------



## Erl

Guys. This pic was retwitted to me from a compatriot. 
Is that true? 





@Serpentine @VEVAK @SOHEIL @haman10 @Persepolis @2800 @raptor22 @The SiLent crY @mohsen @yavar @AmirPatriot @JEskandari @OldTwilight @Madali @Arminkh @scythian500 @Faravahar @Blackmoon @mohammad45


----------



## Serpentine

Erl said:


> Guys. This pic was retwitted to me from a compatriot.
> Is that true?
> View attachment 366442



Photoshop.


----------



## Erl

Serpentine said:


> Photoshop.


Probably the image is made by photoshop but the original news cannot be made by photoshop sir :
*Iran 'fills Arak nuclear reactor core with concrete' - BBC News - BBC.com*



Serpentine said:


> Photoshop.


That was a hard moment to me Serpentine. How could they.../.....?


----------



## OldTwilight

Erl said:


> Guys. This pic was retwitted to me from a compatriot.
> Is that true?
> View attachment 366442
> 
> @Serpentine @VEVAK @SOHEIL @haman10 @Persepolis @2800 @raptor22 @The SiLent crY @mohsen @yavar @AmirPatriot @JEskandari @OldTwilight @Madali @Arminkh @scythian500 @Faravahar @Blackmoon @mohammad45



It is true ....they fill arak reactor with cement ... 
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-iran-nuclear-araq-idUSKCN0UP1Y120160111
https://www.rt.com/news/328911-iran-arak-reactor-core/

Someone who saw the Arak said to my uncle ( military person ) that they used special cement for filling Arak Reactor and it completely destroyed it .... that was shameful ... 

Serpetine is Barjam worshiper , don't take his word seriously about anything that is related to Barjam aor JCPOA or JCOPA or whatever this cursed deal is ...


----------



## VEVAK

Erl said:


> Guys. This pic was retwitted to me from a compatriot.
> Is that true?
> View attachment 366442
> 
> @Serpentine @VEVAK @SOHEIL @haman10 @Persepolis @2800 @raptor22 @The SiLent crY @mohsen @yavar @AmirPatriot @JEskandari @OldTwilight @Madali @Arminkh @scythian500 @Faravahar @Blackmoon @mohammad45



IAEA watched them do it, it's no secret!!!!!

Arak reactor is done!!! They put concrete in it!!!!!!!!!!! Iranian officials claim they can rebuild it if necessary in a year, year and an half (under 2 years) if necessary!

It was the most stupid way of destroying a reactor I have ever seen!!!! If your going to allow them 24/7 cameras then all you had to do was dismantle the core!


----------



## raptor22

OldTwilight said:


> It is true ....they fill arak reactor with cement ...
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-iran-nuclear-araq-idUSKCN0UP1Y120160111
> https://www.rt.com/news/328911-iran-arak-reactor-core/
> 
> Someone who saw the Arak said to my uncle ( military person ) that they used special cement for filling Arak Reactor and it completely destroyed it .... that was shameful ...
> 
> Serpetine is Barjam worshiper , don't take his word seriously about anything that is related to Barjam aor JCPOA or JCOPA or whatever this cursed deal is ...


I don't think he is denying what happened in Arak that is filling reactor with cement , he just said the picture is photoshoped which is clear ..


----------



## OldTwilight

raptor22 said:


> I don't think he is denying what happened in Arak that is filling reactor with cement , he just said the picture is photoshoped which is clear ..



government just didn't let this shameful event to be pictured or else people wouldn't even see reactor at all ...

back then when I was talking about this shit ( deal / برجام ) , there would be people who would come and bash me but now , all of them are silent ... back then I hoped that I would be wrong but unfortunately , I am right on this issue ...


----------



## Serpentine

OldTwilight said:


> Serpetine is Barjam worshiper , don't take his word seriously about anything that is related to Barjam aor JCPOA or JCOPA or whatever this cursed deal is ...



I am not a Barjam worshiper, I just keep my distance from many lunatics opposing it only for their political agenda and nothing else. They are the most useless people in Iran as of now. These people don't give a damn about Barjam or Iran or well being of Iranians, it suits their interests to oppose it. As a matter of fact, I don't like Rouhani at all for many of my own reasons, but still I know the true nature of some of those opposing JCPOA to score a political gain. 



Erl said:


> That was a hard moment to me Serpentine. How could they.../.....?



Part of the deal. Good or bad that's how it was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erl

VEVAK said:


> IAEA watched them do it, it's no secret!!!!!
> 
> Arak reactor is done!!! They put concrete in it!!!!!!!!!!! Iranian officials claim they can rebuild it if necessary in a year, year and an half (under 2 years) if necessary!
> 
> It was the most stupid way of destroying a reactor I have ever seen!!!! If your going to allow them 24/7 cameras then all you had to do was dismantle the core!


That was a humiliation bro. USA is not to be trusted. Arak's reactor was a great glory to us , Persians,.
I wondered to death how could my brothers in Iran achieve the purest heavy-water compared to other products in world market. Made me feel proud. But wtf happened during this government?! huh disappointed 


OldTwilight said:


> It is true ....they fill arak reactor with cement ...
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-iran-nuclear-araq-idUSKCN0UP1Y120160111
> https://www.rt.com/news/328911-iran-arak-reactor-core/
> 
> Someone who saw the Arak said to my uncle ( military person ) that they used special cement for filling Arak Reactor and it completely destroyed it .... that was shameful ...
> 
> Serpetine is Barjam worshiper , don't take his word seriously about anything that is related to Barjam aor JCPOA or JCOPA or whatever this cursed deal is ...


Iranians gained nothing of that deal still if an Iranian asks for more than 500,000 Euros from European banks, he'll be investigated immediately. Just Don't let them to humiliate us again. Let them call us anything they want. Persians will rule the ME whether they like or not.


----------



## OldTwilight

Erl said:


> That was a humiliation bro. USA is not to be trusted. Arak's reactor was a great glory to us , Persians,.
> I wondered to death how could my brothers in Iran achieve the purest heavy-water compared to other products in world market. Made me feel proud. But wtf happened during this government?! huh disappointed
> 
> Iranians gained nothing of that deal still if an Iranian asks for more than 500,000 Euros from European banks, he'll be investigated immediately. Just Don't let them to humiliate us again. Let them call us anything they want. Persians will rule the ME whether they like or not.


well , Rouhani was educating himself in his Great Britannia and Zarif's grand-childs are ( or will be ) USA citizens ...

_He and his wife met and married in Iran, but raised their son and daughter partially in the United States._
http://www.famousbirthdays.com/people/mohammad-zarif.html


why they should care about Iran !? they are old and their children don't live in Iran ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SiLent crY

سلام به همه ی بچه های گل ایرانی . به خصوص قدیمی ها .

بچه ها یه سری اطلاعات درباره ی رشته های زبان انگلیسی به خصوص ترجمه و تدریس زبان ( فرقی نداره کارشناسی یا ارشد ) میخوام . خودتون یا دوستان و اقوامتون کسی بوده که این رشته ها رو خونده باشه ؟

اگر آره . ممنون میشم یه کم راهنماییم کنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

The SiLent crY said:


> به خصوص قدیمی ها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scythian500

https://defence.pk/threads/saudi-ar...orld-has-gone-down-in-fl.471375/#post-9087540

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Erl said:


> Guys. This pic was retwitted to me from a compatriot.
> Is that true?
> View attachment 366442
> 
> @Serpentine @VEVAK @SOHEIL @haman10 @Persepolis @2800 @raptor22 @The SiLent crY @mohsen @yavar @AmirPatriot @JEskandari @OldTwilight @Madali @Arminkh @scythian500 @Faravahar @Blackmoon @mohammad45


something like that.
only it's core was filled with the cement, that hanging cylinder.

Refomists refer to this disgusting deal as a national pride, too bad they don't dare to publicize this so called pride for people!


----------



## asena_great

most impotent returns in wwe


----------



## like_a_boss

good news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819528388578803713


----------



## Muhammed45

Erl said:


> Guys. This pic was retwitted to me from a compatriot.
> Is that true?
> View attachment 366442
> 
> @Serpentine @VEVAK @SOHEIL @haman10 @Persepolis @2800 @raptor22 @The SiLent crY @mohsen @yavar @AmirPatriot @JEskandari @OldTwilight @Madali @Arminkh @scythian500 @Faravahar @Blackmoon @mohammad45


I'm enough angry bro. Don't remind me that shit. That God damn picture is a photoshop work but the main news is completely true. Fvk it we have sweety Trump to fvk that deal.


----------



## OldTwilight

عد از ظهر امروز رئیس‌جمهور محترم با اصحاب رسانه کنفرانس خبری دارد و قرار است به پرسش‌های آنها پاسخ بدهد. ظاهرا بهانه این نشست خبری، سالروز اجرای برجام است. پیش‌بینی می‌شود این بار هم مثل همه گفت‌وگو‌های خبری، بخش مهمی از وقت به سخنان آغازین رئیس‌جمهور محترم اختصاص یافته و بعد هم سؤالاتی از سوی خبرنگاران محترم بیان شود و طبیعتا هم پرسش‌ها مجال طرح و پاسخ پیدا نکند.

اما افکار عمومی سؤالات خودش را دارد و به‌دنبال پاسخی برای آنهاست و اگر به هر دلیلی در یک گفت‌وگوی خبری، اجازه طرح آنها داده نشود یا ملاحظه‌ای باشد که فقط برخی پرسش‌های منتخب، روتین و کانالیزه اجازه طرح بیابند، نمی‌توان آن را دلیلی بر این دانست که همه پرسش‌ها همان‌ها بود که منتخب و گزینشی طرح شد.

کیهان به منظور کمک به رئیس‌جمهور محترم و رساندن بدون واسطه صدای مردم به وی و برطرف کردن مشکلاتی مثل محدودیت وقت و... که باعث عدم طرح سؤالات می‌شود، 12 سؤال از بین ده‌ها و صدها سؤالی که در زمان‌های مختلف از سوی مردم با ما در میان گذاشته شده را مطرح می‌کند، به امید آنکه پاسخ درخور و البته دقیق و بی‌حاشیه‌ای برای آنها ارائه شود.

1. شما در تبلیغات انتخاباتی وعده داده بودید که در صورت برگزیده شدن به ریاست جمهوری، ارزش را به پول ملی ایران باز می‌گردانید. بعدها این وعده بارها برای زمان اجرای برجام تکرار شد. آیا موفق به عمل به این وعده شده‌اید؟ جهت یادآوری به شما و خوانندگان محترم، بر اساس گزارش بانک مرکزی، یک دلار آمریکا در هنگام انتقال دولت در مرداد 92 به مبلغ 2478 تومان معامله می‌شد. این مبلغ در دولت شما رشد کرد و سال قبل در روز اجرای برجام به 3017 تومان رسید. با اجرایی شدن برجام امید به معکوس شدن این روند در دل مردم قوت گرفت و حتی عده‌ای از طرفداران شما در خیابان، یک دلار را با اسکناس پانصد تومانی در دست گرفتند و رقصیدند که معنای آن معلوم است. اکنون هر دلار آمریکا 4000 تومان معامله می‌شود! آیا در این باره توضیحی دارید؟

2. در حاشیه نخستین سفر خود به آمریکا، باراک اوباما رئیس‌جمهور آن کشور را فردی باهوش و مودب توصیف کردید! آیا همچنان بر این نظر هستید؟ جهت کمک به شما یادآوری می‌شود که وی در طول دوره مذاکرات و نیز ایام پسابرجام، بیش از ده بار کشورمان را تهدید به حمله نظامی کرد، همه تحریم‌هایی که رؤسای جمهور پیشین وضع کرده بودند تمدید کرد، تحریم‌های تازه زیادی علیه کشورمان وضع نمود و در واپسین روزهای ریاستش، افزون بر عدم وتوی تمدید تحریم‌های موسوم به آیسا، وضعیت فوق‌العاده علیه کشورمان را هم تمدید کرد! آیا به نظر شما، او هنوز هم فردی مودب است!؟ و اگر پاسخ مثبت است، اگر چه کار کند، مودب نخواهد بود؟!

3. شما در ایام تبلیغات انتخاباتی، اعلام کرده بودید که مردم، اصلی‌ترین ستون حاکمیت‌اند و محرم و پشتیبان دولت شما خواهند بود. آیا هنوز هم بر آن نظر هستید و مردم را امین و امانتدار و صاحب مملکت می‌دانید؟ و آیا این را در طول دوره ریاست خود عملی کرده‌اید؟ جهت یادآوری و تقریب ذهن خوانندگان عزیز ذکر این نکته ضروری است که در دولت شما، ده‌ها قرارداد و سند محرمانه منعقد شد که خلاف تمامی مقررات و وعده‌ها بود. قرار داد آی‌پی‌سی مهم‌ترین آنها بود و مردم بالاخره نفهمیدند که نوشت و ذی‌نفع کیست و متن چیست! قرارداد اف‌ای‌تی‌اف را وزیر اقتصاد شما بر خلاف قانون و دور از چشم مردم و اصحاب رسانه و نمایندگان نوشت و اگر نبود پایمردی رسانه‌ای همچون کیهان، هرگز کسی از محتوای آن آگاه نمی‌شد. حتی قرارداد همکاری با رنو و پژو فرانسه، نحوه دریافت یا پرداخت غرامت به پژو محرمانه اعلام شد! قرارداد خرید ایرباس هم محرمانه شد! باز هم هست و نمی‌خواهیم با تکرار و یادآوری همه محرمانه‌های دولتتان، باعث تکدر خاطر گردیم. فقط آیا هنوز مردم را محرم می‌دانید!؟ و آیا این‌گونه!؟

4. شما در برنامه‌های تبلیغات انتخاباتی از بالا بردن ارزش پاسپورت ایرانی گفتید و وعده آن را به مردم دادید. آیا به یاد دارید؟! اکنون قریب چهار سال از آن وعده گذشته است. رتبه جهانی پاسپورت ایرانی با چند پله نزول، در زمره آخرین‌هاست! شما حتی نتوانستید نماینده شخص نظر خودتان برای تصدی سمت نمایندگی کشورمان در سازمان ملل را به آمریکا بفرستید! آیا همچنان بر سر آن عهد هستید؟ توضیحی در این باره ندارید؟!

5. شما در تبلیغات انتخاباتی با طعنه به واردات کالا از چین، از ایجاد اشتغال برای جوانان چینی گلایه کردید و گفتید سختتان است که جوان ایرانی را بیکار ببینید. به یاد دارید؟! آیا اکنون برای جوان نخبه و باهوش ایرانی کاری دست و پا کرده‌اید!؟ جهت یادآوری عرض می‌شود که حتی نرخ بیکاری رسمی - نه حقیقی و واقعی که مردم با آن دست و پنجه نرم می‌کنند - از سال قبل تا کنون، رشد نگران‌کننده‌ای داشته و از 11 درصد به 13/5 درصد رسیده است! از این نکته بدیهی و اعلام‌شده می‌گذریم که در دولت شما، دو ساعت کار در هفته هم شغل حساب می‌شود! اما این را هم بدانید که در برخی استان‌ها بیکاری جوانان به بیش از 50 درصد رسیده است. آیا در این‌باره حرفی برای مردم دارید؟! اصلا زیرمجموعه‌ها این خبرها را به شما می‌دهند؟!

6. آیا به خاطر دارید در ایام تبلیغات انتخاباتی درباره درآمد مردم و یارانه چه گفتید؟! اجازه بدهید به یادتان بیاوریم. در آن ایام شما گفتید آنچنان مردم را از درآمد سرشار می‌کنم که اصلا این 45 هزار تومان یارانه به چشم مردم نیاید! به خاطر دارید؟ اکنون در واپسین ماه‌های دولتتان هستید و خودتان از اوضاع خبر دارید. بر اساس آمار بانک مرکزی، در دولت شما بر اثر گرانی کالاهای اساسی و مصرفی مردم، سفره خانواده‌های ایرانی کوچک و کوچک‌تر شد و بسیاری از کالاها از سبد خرید حذف یا محدود شد. آیا قرار نیست آن درآمد وعده داده شده و سرشار را به مردم برسانید؟! فرصتی باقی نمانده است و مردم وضع معیشتی خوبی ندارند.

7. از جمله وعده‌های فراموش‌نشدنی شما، رونق چشمگیر اقتصادی و چرخیدن چرخ زندگی مردم همزمان با چرخش سانتریفیوژها بود. به خاطر دارید؟! جمله معروف شما بود دیگر! هم چرخ زندگی و هم چرخ سانتریفیوژ! آیا الان چرخ زندگی‌ها به خوبی می‌چرخد!؟ یادتان هست از رونق تولید گفتید؟! کارخانه ارج، آزمایش، اریرانا، ریس‌باف و صدها مثل اینها تعطیل و نابود شده‌اند. کارخانه‌های معروف و عظیمی مثل هپکو و... نمی‌توانند پول کارگرانشان را بدهند! اما شما باز هم نرخ رشد را مثبت اعلام می‌کنید! آیا بین این آمار و ارقام و واقعیات با ادعاهای شما هیچ رابطه منطقی وجود دارد!؟
8. حالا که صحبت از شعار تاریخی شما در بند قبل شد، خوب است به موضوع صنعت هسته‌ای هم توجهی بفرمایید. بالاخره در آغاز کار شما قریب 20 هزار سانتریفیوژ در کشور کار می‌کرد که حالا حدود 5 هزار تا بیشتر نیست! آن روز اورانیوم را تا 20 درصد غنی می‌کردیم و حالا حدود 3 درصد! آن روز قریب ده تن اورانیوم غنی‌سازی شده داشتیم و حالا 300 کیلو (که ظاهرا و پنهانی توافق شده 200 کیلو بشود!) آن روز سی تن آب سنگین داشتیم و امروز...!؟ آن روز راکتور اراک داشتیم و امروز یک حفره پراز بتن! آقای روحانی! واقعا با صنعت هسته‌ای چه کردید!؟ و آیا باز هم معتقدید چرخ آنها می‌چرخد!؟ لطفا خروج اجباری و تحمیلی آب سنگین و اورانیوم غنی‌شده را به حساب ورودمان به باشگاه صادر‌کننده‌ها نگذارید که بیش از خنده‌دار بودن، گریه‌دار و رنج‌آور و نماد واقعی توهین به شعور ملت است.

9. جناب رئیس‌جمهور! از وضع مسکن مردم و به‌خصوص جوانان خبری دارید؟ آیا از آمار اخیر بانک مرکزی که گواه اوضاع اسفبار مردم در اثر سیاست‌های شماست خبر دارید!؟ قریب ده میلیون نفر از مردم کشورمان در اثر طرح مسکن مهر خانه‌دار شدند. شما و وزیرتان با همه توان به مسکن مهر بی‌مهری کردید. واژه «مزخرف» برایتان آشنا نیست؟! این واژه را وزیر مسکن شما چند بار برای مسکن مهر به کار برد و حالا در نهایت ناتوانی و عجز از این سخن می‌گویند که خانه‌های ساخته‌شده برای مردم، زیرساخت و کلانتری و... نداشت! آقای رئیس‌جمهور! آیا شما هیچ برنامه عملی و حتی اسمی و روی کاغذی برای مسکن مردم دارید!؟ آیا اساسا وظیفه خود می‌دانید که برای مسکن مردم بی‌خانه فکری بکنید!؟ و آیا متوجه رکود عمیق بیش از 160 شغل و صنعت وابسته به مسکن هستید!؟ خبر دارید که هزاران معدن سنگ و کارخانه تولید مصالح ساختمانی تعطیل و کارگران آنها بیکار شده‌اند!؟ اساسا اخبار اقتصادی به شما هم داده می‌شود یا مردم در میانه سختی‌های معیشتی و اقتصادی تنهایند!؟

10. یکی از مهم‌ترین وعده‌های شما، شفافیت با مردم و قانون‌گرایی بود. به یاد دارید که همه مشکلات دولت قبل را ناشی از عدم تمکین به قانون و شکستن مرزهای قانونی می‌دانستید؟ آیا اکنون خود و دولتمردانتان به این موضوع وفادارید؟ اگر بله، چرا دو وزیر شما با اینکه عمر دولت رو‌ به اتمام است، هنوز هم بر خلاف قانون اساسی، فهرست اموال خود را ارائه نکرده‌اند و ظاهرا قصد ارائه ندارند!؟ این بود آن قانونگرایی که از آن دم می‌زدید!؟ یا چرا درباره نقش‌آفرینی برادرتان در برخی مفاسد -که مورد تاکید و تصریح مقامات ارشد قضایی هم قرار گرفته - اقدامی نمی‌کنید!؟ آیا این صحت دارد که شما مانع رسیدگی به پرونده مطول اتهامات وی هستید؟! بهتر نیست امروز در این باره به مردم توضیحی بدهید؟

11. در مدت کوتاهی مانده به انتخابات، شما در یک مصاحبه انتخاباتی اعلام کردید که بیست درصد مشکلات کشور ناشی از تحریم‌هاست و مابقی به سوء‌مدیریت دولت دهم برمی‌گردد. اکنون به گفته شما، هم تحریم‌ها تماما برطرف شده و هم قریب 4 سال است مدیران نخبه دولت شما زمام امور را در دست دارند. اما مردم می‌بینند که نه تنها گرهی باز نشد، بلکه مشکلات بیشتر هم شده است! دلیل این را چه می‌دانید!؟ آیا حرف آن روزتان اشتباه بود و تاثیر تحریم‌ها بیش از 20 درصد بود!؟ آیا مشکلات مدیریتی دولت خودتان را انکار می‌کنید!؟ چه اتفاقی جدیدی افتاده که با وجود رفع دو مشکل اصلی تحریم و سوءمدیریت، باز هم مردم در دریای مشکلات سخت و جانکاه دست و پا می‌زنند؟

12. جناب رئیس‌جمهور! شما در آخرین برنامه تلویزیونی با افتخار از افزایش چشمگیر فروش نفت به عنوان دستاورد مهم دیپلماسی دولت یازدهم نام بردید و آن را سند موثر و موفق بودن برجام دانستید. فرض هم بر این است که اساسا خام‌فروشی اشکالی ندارد و همه باید از اینکه بعد از صد سال از کشف نفت در ایران، باز هم نفت خام می‌فروشیم خوشحال باشیم. فقط یک اشکال کوچک می‌ماند! الان بر خلاف دوران دولت قبل، تحریم‌ها برداشته شده، نفت بیشتری می‌فروشیم، پول نفت به ایران می‌آید با این حال چرا بر اساس اعلام منابع بانکی کشور، درآمد ما از محل فروش نفت 18 درصد کاهش پیدا کرده است!!؟ آن هم در شرایطی که قیمت نفت بالاتر هم رفته! آیا باز هم چیز محرمانه‌ای وجود دارد که ما نباید از آن خبر داشته باشیم؟!


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Hey Irani Bros. Would like to share a song from Northern Areas of Pakistan from Chitral. I think you guys might appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

lastofthepatriots said:


> Hey Irani Bros. Would like to share a song from Northern Areas of Pakistan from Chitral. I think you guys might appreciate it.



Wow I do appreciate it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

کامران قبادی
*داستان ثریا و روایت تلخ مهار انقلابی‌ها/ «ثریا» تعطیل نشده است، مثل فردو مثل اراک*
تهمت تعطیل کردن ثریا به مدیران صدا و سیما و یا دولتمردان، تهمت بزرگ و بی اساسی است. ‌ثریا تعطیل نشده است. به ثریا گفته اند باید مثل سایت فردو از این به بعد فقط علمی باشد.‌
مصاحبه اخیر رییس کمیسیون فرهنگی مجلس بالاخره راز اصلی تعطیلی ثریا را افشا کرد. همان چیزی که ثریایی ها با اشاره و کنایه می گفتند و از صراحت در بیان آن حذر می کردند. معلوم شد حکایت این روزهای ثریا همان حکایت فردو و نطنز و اراک است.

بنابر مصاحبه حجت الاسلام پژمانفر، ظاهرا به ثریا گفته اند اگر می خواهی تعطیل نشوی از این پس فقط باید برنامه علمی پخش کنی و صرفا به مباحث علمی بپردازید و از طرفی چند ماهی است در تنگنای مالی شدید هم قرار گرفته اند تا آنجا که بیش از سه ماه است که بچه های ثریا حقوق نگرفته اند، برنامه زنده شان هم یکی در میان و در ساعات نیمه شب پخش می شود و...

اما تعجب نکنید اگر از مسوولان رسانه ملی در خصوص تعطیلی ثریا بپرسید احتمالا به شما می گویند ثریا به هیچ وجه تعطیل نشده بلکه قرار است به صورت تخصصی به مباحث صرفا علمی بپردازد اساسا از ابتدا هم ماموریتش همین بوده است‌‌.‌..

اما این سخنان و این نمایشنامه برای ما چقدر آشناست...

پرده اول:

بعد از توافق هسته ای...

مسوولان مذاکره: *سایت فردو نه تنها تعطیل نشده است*، بلکه قرار است به مرکز تخصصی و علمی تحقیقات هسته ای و فیزیک تبدیل شود. مرکزی برای تولید ایزوتوپ های «پایدار» و فقط غنی سازی در فردو متوقف شده است از ابتدا هم قرار بود فردو صرفا مرکز تحقیقاتی باشد.

پرده دوم:

*آب سنگین اراک هم تعطیل نشده است*.‌ قرار است بهتر از آن را برایمان بسازند. تازه به صادر کننده آب سنگین در دنیا هم تبدیل شدیم و ... راکتور قبلی کلا مشکلاتی هم داشت و قدیمی بود و کمی خطرناک. بهترش را قرار است بسازند...

پرده سوم:

*متخصصان هسته ای و تیم همکاران شهید احمدی روشن امروز در صنعت فاضلاب و اداره ‌اوقاف مشغول به کارند.‌ اتهام اخراج آنها از سوی مدیران سازمان انرژی اتمی البته فقط یک اتهام بی اساس است*.‌ خودشان رفته اند .... به این نتیجه رسیده اند (رسانیده شده اند) که باید بروند ... جایشان همان در صنعت فاضلاب است.

پرده چهارم:

*پروژه‌های فضایی در سه سال اخیر تعطیل نشده اند* بلکه در صدر سخنرانی ها قرار دارند.... اما از بودجه تصویب شده شان در دو سال ابتدایی دولت یازدهم، فقط 7 درصدش را پرداخت کرده اند....‌تعطیل شان نکرده اند، مجبور به تعطیل کردن شده اند .... پروژه ها و‌ پژوهشگاه های هسته ای و ‌ماهواره ای و.... هم همین طور.... رگ ‌حیاتی پروژه ها را که بودجه آنهاست، زده اند اما تعطیلشان نکرده اند... چرا که اعلام رسمی تعطیلی شان هزینه دارد! اتهام تعطیل کردن این پروژه ها به مسوولان اتهام بزرگ و بی اساسی است. قیمت نفت پایین آمده، بودجه فقط به اولویتها می رسد: اولویتهایی مثل حقوقهای نجومی، سفرهای خارجی، هزینه هتل مذاکرات، خرید هواپیما و ....

پرده آخر:

دکتر حسن روحانی در زمان تبلیغات انتخابات 92 (گفتگوی ویژه خبری): آقای عابدینی! ما تعطیل کردیم؟! ما تکمیل کردیم.

اما همه این نمایشهای تکراری که توسط غربگراها و محافظه کاران علیه پیشرفتهای انقلابی این ملت اجرا می شود برای ما یک پیام دارد:

*تعطیل کردن انقلابی ها هزینه دارد.‌ انقلابی ها نباید رسما تعطیل شوند، بلکه باید خنثی شوند باید بهداشتی و‌ پاستوریزه و‌ بی خطر شوند. باید اسمشان باشد اما پیام و حرفشان سانسور شود*.

پرده جدید نمایش:

*تهمت تعطیل کردن ثریا به مدیران صدا و سیما و یا دولتمردان، تهمت بزرگ و بی اساسی است. ‌ثریا تعطیل نشده است. به ثریا گفته اند باید مثل سایت فردو از این به بعد فقط علمی باشد*.‌

نمایش قبلی را به یاد بیاورید: سایت فردو نباید غنی سازی کند. چون غنی سازی در فردو خیلی ها را ناراحت کرده است. کدخدا عصبانی است با هیچ ‌بمبی نمی تواند فردو را که در حصار کوه است تخریب کند.... فردو باید کار علمی و تخصصی بکند. ایزوتوپ های پایدار... از ابتدا هم فردو را برای کار علمی ساختیم... فردو نباید انقلابی باشد. «ایزوتوپ های پایدار» هم کدخدا را راضی می کند هم گلایه های انقلابی ها را ساکت می کند.

ثریا هم نباید انقلابی باشد، تمرکز ثریا بر پیشرفت های علمی همه را راضی می کند...

چه داستان عجیبی است حکایت خنثی کردن انقلابی ها ....* انقلابی خوب، انقلابی مرده است، اگر شهید شود خونش دامان خیلی ها را می گیرد*....

و ظاهرا ثریایی ها نمی خواهند به سرنوشت فردو و اراک و‌ نطنز و صنعت فضایی و.....گرفتار شوند.‌ این بار رسانه ای شدن ماجرای ثریا و حمایت ها و هوشیاری رسانه های انقلابی و فعالان فرهنگی و دانشجویی نقشه محافظه کاران و غربگراها را پیش از آنکه به هدف برشد، برملا کرده است.

مقاومت و‌ هوشیاری ثریایی ها را ارج می نهیم. ثریا با استقامت خود، در این شرایط هم یک روشنگری بزرگ کرده است. نمایان شدن مدل مهار انقلابی ها توسط غرب گرا ها و محافظه کاران دستاورد کمی نیست.

بعد از نمایش:

این پلمب ها بر سایت های هسته ای به زودی خواهد شکست. همانگونه که بعد از ماجرای سعدآباد، پلمب های یو سی اف اصفهان و نطنز را شکستیم. فقط بدنامی‌اش برای آنهایی ماند که گمان می کردند اگر عقب نشینی کنند قهرمان های تاریخ ایران می شوند و از کدخدا چیزی از این عقب نشینی‌ها عایدشان می‌شود!

شک نداریم سرانجام از ثریا هم فک پلمب خواهد شد. فقط ای کاش مدیران تلویزیون هر چه زودتر اقدامی کنند و خود را از این بدنامی برهانند تا نامشان در زمره پلمب کنندگان دیدبان پیشرفت ایران قرار نگیرد و گرنه حساب کدخداها و پدرخوانده های داخلی و خارجی همیشه در تاریخ سیاه بوده است.

کامران قبادی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

گویا آیت الله مظلوم توی استخر اختصاصی که با پول بیت المال براشون ساخته بودن و در حین خدمت به خلق فوت کردن ... 

کلا مظلومیت از سر و روی ایشان می بارید ...


محسن ، مگه دیکتاتور تر از کارگزارانی ا و اصلاح طلبان داریم ... رئیس جدید صدا و سیما هم یکی از قوه ی قضائیه و بر و بان لاریجانی هاست که تنها هنرشون لابی گری به نفع خودشون هست ... 

انقلاب یک گاو شیرده بود که گوساله هاش رو زائید و دوشیدنش و رفت ... حالا باید سرش رو ببرند و گوشتش رو بزنند به بدن ...


----------



## Uhuhu

فوری از واشنگتن

باراک اوباما در آخرین روز ریاست جمهوری خود 16 میلیارد دلار از صندوق دولت برداشت و به حساب نامعلومی واریز کرد.

او همچنان تمام تجهیزات و وسایل خود را به دانشگاه آمریکائیان منتقل کرد.

اوباما همچنین هدایایی را که طی دهها سال به کاخ سفید تقدیم شده بود جمع آوری کرد.

خبرها حاکی از گم شدن دو دکل نفتی آمریکا هم در خلیج مکزیک میدهند.

باراک اوباما دولت را با بیش از 700 هزار میلیارد بدهی به ترامپ تحویل داد.

بسیاری از اسناد سری هم که در مدت نبود وزیر اطلاعات و سرپرستی مستقیم اوباما جمع آوری شده بودند مفقود گردیده است.

همچنین اوباما اقدام به خرید دومیلیارد دلار اوراق قرضه از بانک مرکزی ایران کرد تا بتواند در آینده و در صورت مصادره شدن، گردن ترامپ بیاندازد.

وی همچنین دستور کلنگ زنی بیش از یک میلیون مسکن عشق را صادر کرد.

کارشناسان معتقدند ترامپ تا چهار سال آینده فقط باید دفاتر و فایلهایش را مرتب کند و این فرصتی است که اوباما به کلینتون داده تا بتواند حسابی به ترامپ حمله کند.

همچنین او زمینهای نمایشگاه بین المللی پایتخت را به شبکه CNN هدیه کرد.

اوباما طی فرمانی با افزایش 35 درصدی فوق العاده شغلی 16 وزارتخانه، 15 درصد از کل بودجه حقوق دولتی ها را دود کرد تا بتواند چالشی دیگر برای دولت جدید ایجاد کند.

ناگفته نماند که اوباما هر چقدر تلاش کرد تا کشور را با تورم 45 درصدی تحویل دهد موفق نشد، گویا برای اینکار به یک برنامه ریزی بسیار قوی و مدون نیاز بوده است.

در اقدامی دیگر اوباما دستور پرداخت 65 هزار میلیارد وام بانکی به عده ای خاص را صادر کرد. احتمالا این وامها در دولت بعدی دردسر ساز خواهد شد.

آخر سر اینکه ترامپ از اوباما خواسته است تا حداقل بگوید لولو ، .... را به کدام سمت برده است؟

.


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranians please report this terrorist.

@Arabi aka @alarabi

https://defence.pk/threads/former-us-officials-urge-trump-to-work-with-iran-opposition.473844


----------



## mohsen

*حسین فریدون و شبکه بزرگ متخلفان بانکی/ چه زمانی نوبت به برادر رئیس‌جمهور می‌رسد؟*

اصرار حسین فریدون و اینکه توانسته افراد متخلفی همچون صدقی را بر رأس یکی از مهم‌ترین منابع مالی قرار دهد نشان از میزان نفوذ وی در درون بدنه دولت دارد

*اهدای مسکن میلیاردی از سوی «دانیال‌زاده» به همسر فریدون/ روابط مالی با «مالامیر» تحت عنوان خیریه/ تشریح نحوه «پست‌فروشی»*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Everything burned and destroyed in plasco building except papers of holy Quran:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Year In Review
The Eight Great Powers of 2017 - The American Interest
Walter Russell Mead & Sean Keeley
In 2016, Russia surpassed Germany, and Israel joined the list for the first time.
1. The United States of America
2. China (tie)
2. Japan (tie)
4. Russia
5. Germany
6. India
7. Iran
8. Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

mohsen said:


> Year In Review
> The Eight Great Powers of 2017 - The American Interest
> Walter Russell Mead & Sean Keeley
> In 2016, Russia surpassed Germany, and Israel joined the list for the first time.
> 1. The United States of America
> 2. China (tie)
> 2. Japan (tie)
> 4. Russia
> 5. Germany
> 6. India
> 7. Iran
> 8. Israel


AHAHAHAHA, Iran, stronger than Israel? that's laughable.


----------



## mohsen

Beny Karachun said:


> AHAHAHAHA, Iran, stronger than Israel? that's laughable.


the laughable thing is putting Israel in that list. even putting Hamas is more reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

*رجانیوز در پاسخ به فراخوان «اصغر فرهادی» برگزار می‌کند: کمپین «افشای تلاش تندروهای ایران برای ساختن تصویری غیرواقعی و هولناک از آمریکا»/ شما هم به این کمپین بپیوندید*





یا این آدم واقعا توی یه دنیای دیگه زندگی میکنه یا اینکه یه مزدور به تمام معناست


----------



## Erl

mohsen said:


> *رجانیوز در پاسخ به فراخوان «اصغر فرهادی» برگزار می‌کند: کمپین «افشای تلاش تندروهای ایران برای ساختن تصویری غیرواقعی و هولناک از آمریکا»/ شما هم به این کمپین بپیوندید*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یا این آدم واقعا توی یه دنیای دیگه زندگی میکنه یا اینکه یه مزدور به تمام معناست


koskhole dadash. ye jayeze behesh dadan fekr karde amrica asheghe irani hast. Wunschdenken dumm


----------



## OldTwilight

سیاست جدید یک عده در ایران ... نباید بهانه دستش داد و چون دیونه هست باید خطر رو ( با امتیاز دادن ). رفع کرد


----------



## like_a_boss

good response . viva islamic republic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827452214050430981


----------



## raptor22

like_a_boss said:


> good response . viva islamic republic
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827452214050430981


Not a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

raptor22 said:


> Not a good thing.


why you cant learn from history !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

OldTwilight said:


> why you cant learn from history !?


Learn what?


----------



## OldTwilight

raptor22 said:


> Learn what?


You can't answer other countries harassment by being "Good" ...


----------



## raptor22

OldTwilight said:


> You can't answer other countries harassment by being "Good" ...


I don't know how by not letting some wrestlers entering Iran you could answer other countries harassment.


----------



## Erl

raptor22 said:


> I don't know how by not letting some wrestlers entering Iran you could answer other countries harassment.


You are right t was a coward action. Athletes should always be an exception.
We should've started investigations over the ships carrying oil to USA. USA is well known as a terrorist supporter and a gun smuggler.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Well athletes should be exception ,but why ourvarchers were exempted from this rule ?


----------



## Aramagedon

Traktor 3 ta surakh shode ta alan. Huraaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

@waz its alright bhai, i think it was removed by another mod for no apparent reason. 
Sorry i took your time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

*  بی توجهی وزارتخانه‌ها به طرح تولید هواپیما ۱۵۰ نفره  *
رئیس سابق دانشگاه امیرکبیر گفت: به دلیل تقاضا محور نبودن پژوهش در کشور اکنون *حدود ۸۰ درصد از طرح های کلان ملی در رکود کامل به سر می برند*.
به گزارش مشرق، علیرضا رهایی گفت: با توجه به اینکه وزارتخانه های کشور خواهان استفاده از فناوری و پژوهش نیستند بنابراین می توان گفت سرنوشت طرح های کلان ملی که در بالاترین سطح از فناوری قرار داشتند امروز به رکود رسیده است.

وی افزود: در واقع می توان گفت* حدود ۸۰ درصد طرح های کلان ملی اکنون در رکود کامل به سر می برند چراکه تقاضا برای اجرای این طرح ها وجود ندارد و همچنین بودجه لازم نیز برای آنها اختصاص داده نمی شود*.

رئیس سابق دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر تاکید کرد:* طرح های کلان ملی اکنون به مرحله ای رسیده اند که هسته های علمی آنها درحال گسستگی است*.

رهایی اظهار داشت: طی چند سال اخیر تمایل کمتری از سوی وزارتخانه ها و ارگان های اجرایی برای استفاده از پژوهش و فناوری به چشم می خورد و همین امر موجب شده تا از توان فناورانه دانشگاه ها و مراکز پژوهشی کشور استفاده نشود.

وی گفت: بنابراین اگر متقاضی فناوری در کشور وجود نداشته باشد تولید فناوری به بن بست می خورد.

بی توجهی به طرح تولید هواپیما ۱۵۰ نفره

رئیس سابق دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر گفت: این دانشگاه متولی اجرای طرح کلان ملی تولید هواپیمای ۱۵۰ نفره است اما اکنون وزارتخانه های مربوطه کمتر توجهی به اجرای این طرح دارند.

رهایی افزود: اکنون مشاهده می شود که قراردادهای خرید هواپیما با خارج از کشور بسته می شود اما توجهی به طرح کلان ملی ساخت هواپیما در داخل کشور نمی شود.

وی عنوان کرد: *پس از تصویب طرح تولید هواپیما ۱۵۰ نفره این طرح پیشرفت خوبی داشت و طی یک سال و نیم حدود ۱۰ درصد پیشرفت کرد اما اکنون هیچ توجهی به اجرای این طرح ملی نمی شود*.

رئیس سابق دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر تاکید کرد: شرایط فعلی طرح های کلان ملی به این معنی است که توسعه فناوری به درستی در کشور شکل نگرفته است.


--------
ضربه ای که این غرب گراها (اصلاح طلب، اعتدالگرا یا هر اسم کوفتی دیگه ای که دارن) به پیشرفت علمی ایران زدن تا سالها قابل جبران نیست
بعد هی بگین چرا فرار مغزها داریم، پس برن ور دست وزیر خائن کنار هواپیما عکس یادگاری بگیرن!؟


----------



## yavar

Iraqi resistance forces military parade in Najaf رژه نظامی مقاومت عراق در نجف


----------



## Arminkh

@SOHEIL and @yavar jan, is this true??!!

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...parent-prep-for-launch-u-s-officials-say.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Arminkh said:


> @SOHEIL and @yavar jan, is this true??!!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...parent-prep-for-launch-u-s-officials-say.html



Probably


----------



## AmirPatriot

Arminkh said:


> @SOHEIL and @yavar jan, is this true??!!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...parent-prep-for-launch-u-s-officials-say.html


A Safir "missile" with components that "could be used in an ICBM"...

Bullshit aside, it could be anything. They could have discovered a fault in the rocket, satellite or fuel prior to launch and had to remove the rocket to mend it. It could have also been a political decision, but I highly doubt that given elections are coming up and we are in Daheye Fajr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

SOHEIL said:


> Probably





AmirPatriot said:


> A Safir "missile" with components that "could be used in an ICBM"...
> 
> Bullshit aside, it could be anything. They could have discovered a fault in the rocket, satellite or fuel prior to launch and had to remove the rocket to mend it. It could have also been a political decision, but I highly doubt that given elections are coming up and we are in Daheye Fajr.


I really hope it's anything but giving in to a bully like Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

بهتون نگفتم امسال هیچ خبری نیست 
این اقا چهارساله صنایع کشور رو قلع و قمع کرد 
کدخداپرست هم که هست 


کارمون به جایی رسیده که توی دهه فجر اسلحه دستی رونمایی می کنیم


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Rustam

Anybody know where that IMF forum go with its foolish catso? in the last days a year ago, I remember it became an outlet for zionist shillage, feminist propaganda, pro israel and all kind of things and the administration was lying and protecting shill as turkopersian/kuwait jende that posts all over this forum now. just wanted to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Rustam said:


> Anybody know where that IMF forum go with its foolish catso? in the last days a year ago, I remember it became an outlet for zionist shillage, feminist propaganda, pro israel and all kind of things and the administration was lying and protecting shill as turkopersian/kuwait jende that posts all over this forum now. just wanted to know.



Iranian Military Forum is no more. It seems as though it was shut down due to funds or payments indefinitely.


----------



## Rustam

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Iranian Military Forum is no more. It seems as though it was shut down due to funds or payments indefinitely.



I am very happy, I told him I would report it or find him to break his nose, the guy catsoo there was acting like a megalomaniac threatening everybody in his virtual reality, pathetic fat pos scumbag he was, I am happy now he cant push things anymore, bastards who ran that place had allowed too much nonsense. funny how people think being a forum mod or something makes them have any power in real life, it attracts the low life low mind weaklings in real life. death to imf, after all it originally started as a pro shah website.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Rustam said:


> turkopersian


She got banned you know.

IMF was a sanctuary... Here, the trolls are everywhere and are constantly trolling. In IMF, there would only be 1 or 2 trolls at a time, and they would get banned eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

AmirPatriot said:


> She got banned you know.
> 
> IMF was a sanctuary... Here, the trolling are everywhere and are constantly trolling. In IMF, there would only be 1 or 2 trolls at a time, and they would get banned eventually.



No No, IMF had a agenda, remember back in 2009 that forum was used to target the green's to uprise?

turkopersian was banned 6 months after 3 members were banned, I was banned, put back up, banned and up again till I gathered enough backing and gave catsoo what he deserved, the guy was an utter liar scum as if they were getting paid to allow israeli propaganda to be posted there. now look how many posts that turkoshill has, like paid to post..I am telling you both that forum and this one has agendas, I think its government information collection agency. we need out own irani forum..real irani forum not green zoner irani forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Rustam said:


> remember back in 2009 that forum was used to target the green's to uprise?


No I don't. I never joined that forum. I joined the new IMF in, I think, 2011 or 2012.

I refute the rest of your post strongly. 


Rustam said:


> gave catsoo what he deserved



And how?



Rustam said:


> the guy was an utter liar scum



I think you have a personal issue with him because you were banned by him. What member were you, if you don't mind me asking?

I agree that Catsoo was too harsh in his moderating, but you are being too strong. 



Rustam said:


> getting paid to allow israeli propaganda



Are you serious right now? IMF, an Israeli propaganda outlet? 



Rustam said:


> I think its government information collection agency



Also seems extremely unlikely. But out of curiosity, for what government?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

AmirPatriot said:


> No I don't. I never joined that forum. I joined the new IMF in, I think, 2011 or 2012.
> 
> I refute the rest of your post strongly.
> 
> 
> And how?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have a personal issue with him because you were banned by him. What member were you, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I agree that Catsoo was too harsh in his moderating, but you are being too strong.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious right now? IMF, an Israeli propaganda outlet?
> 
> 
> 
> Also seems extremely unlikely. But out of curiosity, for what government?



No Amir, Like me and the Zebuli Crew told you in the past forum, You are young, naieve, raised in England, and as you said been there since you were 7, Its funny you dont remember me, This is RZ. I have always had the same username there.

Almost everybody tolarated him because of his little virtual power over others. Writing in Red, and threatning people. He banned me, but members requested and I got bought back by pasdar.


I called him out in public, the man was proven a liar and when I had 4-5 more members (what was left of that dead forum) behind me I put him back in his place, an insignificant little forum man hiding behind a screen, I asked him to meet me in private so I could beat some sense into him, the man was a coward, a vegan propagandaist, a anti human planet first guy, a two bit feminist weak minded swine. So in the end I had an family member reported it.


Kind of yes, who were those mysterious people running the site?? Who took it over? it was a pro shah, pro usa, anti IRI site before 2009, after the failed green coupe, it all of a sudden reappeared as a nutrual site?? No.. It was mixing truth with lies, and you didn't see it.

All of it is, everything you do on the internet is logged, I use internet of neighbours or room mates. But hey, all information available, can be and will be used against you if they want to. so be careful. that forum slowly felt like an info collection agency, and so are most of the defense forums, look how similar they look, how or who owns and runs it..even this is a honey bait and some of us know it.

what government? the one that keeps tabs or runs them all. crazy tin foil hat guy aside, these things are too convenient..


----------



## AmirPatriot

Rustam said:


> This is RZ. I have always had the same username there.


 Ah... Rustam Zebuli. Rustam is quite a common nationalistic name on the internet, so no, I didn't recognise you. 



Rustam said:


> you said been there since you were 7


No, not that young, though I was quite young when I joined in 2011. About 13/14 I think.



Rustam said:


> I called him out in public



Ah, I remember that. I must say, me and most other members thought it was excessively harsh.



Rustam said:


> the man was a coward, a vegan propagandaist, a anti human planet first guy, a two bit feminist weak minded swine



I know he was a vegetarian and a proponent of animal's rights, but I think your personal issue with him is exaggerating your criticism (not to mention, I don't see vegetarianism as a flaw, but I wouldn't want to be one. Meat is tasty).



Rustam said:


> So in the end I had an family member reported it.



I don't see how this would make a difference.

I heard Izirbat had stopped paying and Pasdar couldn't contact him. 



Rustam said:


> Kind of yes, who were those mysterious people running the site?? Who took it over? it was a pro shah, pro usa, anti IRI site before 2009, after the failed green coupe, it all of a sudden reappeared as a nutrual site??



As I understand from the "History of IMF" thread I read a bajillion years ago, IMF was owned by someone who's name I cannot remember. He was apparently not pro-IR, and was permanently offline since 2009. Pasdar and Izirbat (Admins of new site) made the new forum, with Catsoo as the mod.

I think it would be highly far fetched to assume the admins were somehow linked to the old forum admin's political views. In my 4-5 years on that site I never saw a single indication of this. Quite the opposite.



Rustam said:


> forum slowly felt like an info collection agency



A forum as huge as IMF was sure to have some governments prowling, but I think to suggest the admins were somehow in league with such governments is also far fetched. With the state of global cyber security I don't think they even needed to be.


----------



## arashkamangir

2800 said:


> View attachment 375469



I would add this here in response to post above:
go to wikipedia: /wiki/Economic_history_of_Iran


----------



## yavar

Yemeni resistance air defence, UAV,missile capabilities in progress مقاومت یمن پدافند هوایی، پهپاد


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

I really don't know what to make of this:

https://www.rt.com/viral/377437-mars-colony-uae-plan/

I think they probably can pay for a ticket to Mars to Space X or other companies and travel there by then. 

The good news is, it seems Iran still has some time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*EU FM Mogherini: JCPOA prevent war on Iran & Ayatollah Khamenei responds پاسخ رهبربه موگرینی*


----------



## AmirPatriot

@Arminkh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

AmirPatriot said:


> @Arminkh


Oh my God! Thanks! What a great start for my day! 

This guy is a genius! Did you hear his joke about why guys kneel before their girl when they propose?

.
.
.
.
.
.
So that if the answer is no, they are in perfect position for an upper cut!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rustam

Arminkh said:


> Oh my God! Thanks! What a great start for my day!
> 
> This guy is a genius! Did you hear his joke about why guys kneel before their girl when they propose?
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> So that if the answer is no, they are in perfect position for an upper cut!!



Men dont Kneel, only beta males kneel, I prefer to have the girl kneel when shes proposing any form of...things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

Rustam said:


> Men dont Kneel, only beta males kneel, I prefer to have the girl kneel when shes proposing any form of...things.


Good luck man! Specially doing that with Persian ladies!


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

yavar said:


>


Usual business bluffs. _They should know what I'm going to do_! Seriously? Maybe you can give us a hint.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Arminkh said:


> Usual business bluffs. _They should know what I'm going to do_! Seriously? Maybe you can give us a hint.


Well, he actually said "shouldn't"...


----------



## Arminkh

yavar said:


>


This is actually a brilliant idea but not for a ground based robot as the vessels are not going to get that close to the shore but if mounted on the fast attack boats or even a remote controlled boat, then it can do some good damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

Arminkh said:


> This is actually a brilliant idea but not for a ground based robot as the vessels are not going to get that close to the shore but if mounted on the fast attack boats or even a remote controlled boat, then it can do some good damage.



Or mount it on that underwater boat they showed sometime last year. They can get close and take out the CIWS and then fired their roaring underwater launched cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Munich Security Conference 2017 Statement US, Israel, Saudi, Turkey, Iran نشست امنیتی مونیخ ۲۰۱۷*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

سفر رئیس مجمع عالی خلق کره شمالی Iran visit by President of Supreme People's Assembly of North Korea


----------



## TruthHurtz

yavar said:


> سفر رئیس مجمع عالی خلق کره شمالی Iran visit by President of Supreme People's Assembly of North Korea



North Korea best Korea!


----------



## yavar

Iran FM Zarif on MCB,BBC: recent US military threats,missile test مصاحبه ظریف با بی بی سی و ام بی سی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arminkh

yavar said:


> *Munich Security Conference 2017 Statement US, Israel, Saudi, Turkey, Iran نشست امنیتی مونیخ ۲۰۱۷*


I sometimes feel for Zarif. He has a very difficult job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

Zarif is our diplomatic super weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

arashkamangir said:


> Zarif is our diplomatic super weapon.


Who needs nukes when you have Zarif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

arashkamangir said:


> Zarif is our diplomatic super weapon.


pfff

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

mohammad45 said:


> pfff
> View attachment 378833


It was a gaffe , he meant American's super weapon!
remember when Zarif said American can destroy all of our defenses with just one bomb!?
he was referring to himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

mohsen said:


> It was a gaffe , he meant American's super weapon!
> remember when Zarif said American can destroy all of our defenses with just one bomb!?
> he was referring to himself.


Zarif and Rouhani together fell in Obama's trap. Trump was plan B for American leadership. Because everyone knows that Those cowards are afraid of USA's hegemony, perhaps after 22 of Bahman month, people gave them a nerve to stand for our national rights however after fulfilling Arak with concrete, they became my sworn enemies.


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> Because everyone knows that Those cowards are afraid of USA's hegemony


Doesn't every Iranian fear US hegemony? If we did not fear it and it's repercussions, we would not want to stop it.


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> Doesn't every Iranian fear US hegemony? If we did not fear it and it's repercussions, we would not want to stop it.


It depends brother, one may be afraid of death but i am not.
USA, however, is smaller then to be afraid of. If they were able to manage their pathetic country then i can consider that big hoax country as a threat to our national benefits.
But i am afraid bro, not of USA, but afraid of Zarif, Rouhani, Khatami, Zibaa Kalam and etc. I have an obvios reason, they cannot recognize the main enemy, they think that losing nuclear deterrence, stopping missile program and space program would stop USA's enmity on us but they are wrong. They put us on the front of the teeth of wolves. USA is highly dependent on our regional foes to defeat our military strength and losing deterrence means our end. So i am afraid bro, so much afraid of Zarif and Rouhani.


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> losing nuclear deterrence, stopping missile program and space program


Not of which has actually been lost...

Zarif is first and foremost a diplomat. Diplomats are *meant *to sweet talk, to not be provocative. They are meant to further your country's interests while making other countries either be more friendly or more wary of you. Zarif is on our side. Did you see him at the Munich security conference? Every video I see of this man, he consistently demonstrates that he does not back down on Iran's defence against western hegemony, be it defeating terrorists in Syria or developing missiles for our defence.

The Zarif way, the diplomat way is to smile and stand your ground. I prefer it to Ahmadinejad's way, which is shout expletives and stand your ground. Provocative language invites propaganda against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> Not of which has actually been lost...


Oh we lost many. Arak, Natanz, Fordow etc. I have explained enough and i don't want to get angry again. You can do a research and understand what they did to our nuclear program with their diplomacy hehehe diplomat. I am not a diplomat either, i am a revolutionary, neither shaheed Tehrani, Shahriari, Rezaii were diplomats.


AmirPatriot said:


> Zarif is first and foremost a diplomat. Diplomats are *meant *to sweet talk, to not be provocative. They are meant to further your country's interests while making other countries either be more friendly or more wary of you. Zarif is on our side. Did you see him at the Munich security conference?


You think that i care what they, WESTERN THUGS, think about us?! No single S**t about their imaginations. They hatred our great man Dr.Mosaddegh!!! Why should i care about their pathetic thoughts?


AmirPatriot said:


> Every video I see of this man, he consistently demonstrates that he does not back down on Iran's defence against western hegemony, be it defeating terrorists in Syria or developing missiles for our defence.


Zarif is a populist, he says what is needed to besaid. I agree with you he is an Iranian like us but he is too weak and i'm afraid of his weaknesses. H is afraid of USA's BS hegemony. It makes him weak, he doesn't deserve to lead our foreign ministry. We need someone like Lavrov of Russia! Must learn when and where to be soft or firm. Zarif always laughs!!!


AmirPatriot said:


> The Zarif way, the diplomat way is to smile and stand your ground. I prefer it to Ahmadinejad's way, which is shout expletives and stand your ground. Provocative language invites propaganda against us.


Ahmadinejhad acted like Mosaddegh. Read history, Mosaddegh's governmen also tolerated the hardest sanctions imposed by G.Britain. Without him we couldn't nationalize the oil industry. We needed a brave hearted crazy like Ahmadi to turn Iran into a nuclear state.
Moreover i never disagreed with negotiations, but negotiations based on our natiomal benefits. As i said before they gave away our nuclear deterrent. How can they guarantee that no one would attack Iran during the upcoming years of Barjam? Why should we ask China or Russia to build nuclear plants while we could do it it on our own?! These cowards make me remember of Ghajar rats. Shit, i'm angry again


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> Oh we lost many. Arak, Natanz, Fordow



You said nuclear deterrent, missile program, space program. We don't have nuclear weapons (and therefore no nuclear deterrent), nor have we given up on our missile or space programs.



mohammad45 said:


> You think that i care what they, WESTERN THUGS, think about us?!



Governments for sure I do not care about. But governments in the west still need to demonise Iran for their public. We shouldn't give them any free propaganda.



mohammad45 said:


> Zarif is a populist, he says what is needed to besaid



*Diplomats are meant to be populists. *Talk is cheap, but actions speak larger than words!



mohammad45 said:


> H is afraid of USA's BS hegemony.



As am I. I am afraid that if their hegemony engulfs us, we will go back to the Shah's days. Thats why we must defend ourselves against their terrible hegemony. 

Being afraid of something is not the same as not defend yourself from it.


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> You said nuclear deterrent, missile program, space program. We don't have nuclear weapons (and therefore no nuclear deterrent), nor have we given up on our missile or space programs.


We must be ready to develop it. This world is the world of wolves. 


AmirPatriot said:


> *Diplomats are meant to be populists. *Talk is cheap, but actions speak larger than words!


Thanks, so i don't like diplomats 


AmirPatriot said:


> Governments for sure I do not care about. But governments in the west still need to demonise Iran for their public. We shouldn't give them any free propaganda.


True but not through losing our strength. They must beg us to sit on negotiation table like they did to Ahmadi's government. 


AmirPatriot said:


> As am I. I am afraid that if their hegemony engulfs us, we will go back to the Shah's days. Thats why we must defend ourselves against their terrible hegemony.


Our mutual point : We must be strong. Thanks


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> We must be ready to develop it. This world is the world of wolves.



Hmm... I guess this is your personal opinion. Personally I am against such weapons.



mohammad45 said:


> Thanks, so i don't like diplomats



You aren't meant to  The foreigners are meant to 



mohammad45 said:


> They must beg us to sit on negotiation table like they did to Ahmadi's government.



Meh... with Ahmadi they kept saying 0 centrifuges... but now we are internationally recognised as legally capable of enriching uranium, are developing better ones, and will have unconstrained mass production of advanced centrifuges like the IR-8, with _no western bullshit.
_
Instead, I think the bullshit will shift to the missile program, which is easy to defend as we will point blank refuse it since it is a defensive program (also, UNSC resolution against it ends in 6 years).



mohammad45 said:


> Our mutual point : We must be strong. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

mohammad45 said:


> Zarif and Rouhani together fell in Obama's trap. Trump was plan B for American leadership. Because everyone knows that Those cowards are afraid of USA's hegemony, perhaps after 22 of Bahman month, people gave them a nerve to stand for our national rights however after fulfilling Arak with concrete, they became my sworn enemies.


to this day I haven't seen any sign to prove Rouhani and Zarif have been fooled. I do believe they were completely aware of what they were doing, destroying $30 billion of our nuclear infrastructure in return of nothing. but that nothing had to be advertised as everything for Iranian, so the ones who were fooled are ordinary people, not Rohani or Zarif.

I believe they just wanted a fake deal to justify their propaganda against Ahmadinejad and Jalili, and to achieve this, they sacrificed the national interest over their party's interest. That's how they came up with "any deal is better than no deal".

yet they couldn't repeat their lies forever, people can sense that nothing in their lives, so they decided to come up with a new lie and change the goal of the deal from "removing of the sanctions" to "avoiding the war". yet as our leader said the shadow of war was a sheer lie to feed the deal to people:

http://www.rajanews.com/sites/defau.../story/95-11/27/video_2017-02-15_14-34-54.mov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohammad45 said:


> 1. You think that i care what they, WESTERN THUGS, think about us?! No single S**t about their imaginations. *They hatred our great man Dr.Mosaddegh!!! *Why should i care about their pathetic thoughts?
> 
> *2. Ahmadinejhad acted like Mosaddegh. Read history, Mosaddegh's governmen also tolerated the hardest sanctions imposed by G.Britain. Without him we couldn't nationalize the oil industry. *
> 
> 3. Why should we ask China or Russia to build nuclear plants while we could do it it on our own?! These cowards make me remember of Ghajar rats. Shit, i'm angry again



1. Islamic republic hates Mossadeq and any other democrat. Fadayeen-e-eslam did a terror attack on mossadeghs foreign affairs minister Dr. Fatemi. They tried to kill him. Ayatollah kashani betrayed mossadeq, his son works for islamic republic and curses mossadeq.

2. Please don't compare thugs with educated nationalist democrats. Islamic republic stabbed pro-mossadeq Dr. Shapour bakhtiar to death and slit his throath in isis-like execution. They brag about it in their TV shows.





Already I had a discussion with one of so called revolutionaries here in this forum who is also reacting in this topic, he was constantly cursing mossadeq. Please if you love khamenei don't mention the name of our great nationalist Mossadeq. 

3. Wake up from propaganda.


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> 1. Islamic republic hates Mossadeq and any other democrat. Fadayeen-e-eslam did a terror attack on mossadeghs foreign affairs minister Dr. Fatemi. They tried to kill him. Ayatollah kashani betrayed mossadeq, his son works for islamic republic and curses mossadeq.
> 
> 2. Please don't compare thugs with educated nationalist democrats. Islamic republic stabbed pro-mossadeq Dr. Shapour bakhtiar to death and slit his throath in isis-like execution. They brag about it in their TV shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already I had a discussion with one of so called revolutionaries here in this forum who is also reacting in this topic, he was constantly cursing mossadeq. Please if you love khamenei don't mention the name of *our great nationalist Mossadeq. *
> 
> 3. Wake up from propaganda.



Lol sounds like you're gay for him.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TruthHurtz said:


> Lol sounds like you're gay for him.


You know what khamenei's friend and quran teacher did with kids/boys like you? I'll can do the same with you...
He brought them to his home, hammams, gave them a massage.. and did some dirty things with them which I guess you love if I do that with you... because you're walking with these ideas in your head...





https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/26/iran-abuse-allegations-quran-reciter-saeed-toosi


----------



## yavar




----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> 1. Islamic republic hates Mossadeq and any other democrat. Fadayeen-e-eslam did a terror attack on mossadeghs foreign affairs minister Dr. Fatemi. They tried to kill him. Ayatollah kashani betrayed mossadeq, his son works for islamic republic and curses mossadeq.
> 
> 2. Please don't compare thugs with educated nationalist democrats. Islamic republic stabbed pro-mossadeq Dr. Shapour bakhtiar to death and slit his throath in isis-like execution. They brag about it in their TV shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already I had a discussion with one of so called revolutionaries here in this forum who is also reacting in this topic, he was constantly cursing mossadeq. Please if you love khamenei don't mention the name of our great nationalist Mossadeq.
> 
> 3. Wake up from propaganda.


actually it was Mosaddeq who betrayed the Islamic movements who *brought him to power in the first place*, and helped him to nationalize the oil, he decided to lean toward his beloved Americans and Americans answered him the way he deserved.

and about that traitor Shapour Bakhtiar, who brought military tanks to street to keep the dictator who overthrow the Mosaddeq, *so much love*!

by the admit of western sources, right after his exit from Iran, he didn't hesitate to continue his hostility against Iranian and just like MKO terrorist group helped Iraq's lunatic dictator "Saddam" in war against Iran, and reportedly even when Saddam started it's invasion was present in Iraq. so if we killed him, it has been an excellent job.


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You know what khamenei's friend and quran teacher did with kids/boys like you? I'll can do the same with you...
> He brought them to his home, hammams, gave them a massage.. and did some dirty things with them which I guess you love if I do that with you... because you're walking with these ideas in your head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/26/iran-abuse-allegations-quran-reciter-saeed-toosi



Strong response lol.

I'm pretty sure your gay now lmao. 

Sorry I don't go for weird Iranian/Pakistani men over the internet.


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You know what khamenei's friend and quran teacher did with kids/boys like you? I'll can do the same with you...
> He brought them to his home, hammams, gave them a massage.. and did some dirty things with them which I guess you love if I do that with you... because you're walking with these ideas in your head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/26/iran-abuse-allegations-quran-reciter-saeed-toosi


keep fooling yourself with these B.S, but even if it was true, we are thousands times better than the societies in which these actions are natural. watch out in the natural world!

*'Paedophilia is natural and normal for males' - Telegraph*


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> actually it was Mosaddeq who betrayed the Islamic movements who *brought him to power in the first place*, and helped him to nationalize the oil, he decided to lean toward his beloved Americans and Americans answered him the way he deserved.
> 
> and about that traitor Shapour Bakhtiar, who brought military tanks to street to keep the dictator who overthrow the Mosaddeq, *so much love*!
> 
> by the admit of western sources, right after his exit from Iran, he didn't hesitate to continue his hostility against Iranian and just like MKO terrorist group helped Iraq's lunatic dictator "Saddam" in war against Iran, and reportedly even when Saddam started it's invasion was present in Iraq. so if we killed him, it has been an excellent job.


@mohammad45
Here the pure revolutionary thinking, the revolution needs no kufri/nationalism/mossadeqi or any other symbol. I didnt even want to mention his name to you because whenever they talk about the name Mossadeq I've to clean his name from their hate and propaganda against Iranian nationalists.



mohsen said:


> keep fooling yourself with these B.S, but even if it was true, we are thousands times better than the societies in which these actions are natural. watch out in the natural world!
> 
> *'Paedophilia is natural and normal for males' - Telegraph*


Leaders friend (who also reads quran in parliament) is a gay-pedophile and abused many boys who came for quran education, the guy himself admitted even. Pedophilia/marrying underage people by old men is pure sickness. No excuses for such dirty deeds.


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Leaders friend (who also reads quran in parliament) is a gay-pedophile and abused many boys who came for quran education, the guy himself admitted even. Pedophilia/marrying underage people by old men is pure sickness. No excuses for such dirty deeds.


he is as much a leader friend as any other ordinary Iranian, he hasn't admitted anything and if it was he would have been punished by now. in fact there is no solid evidence against him. if it was any other country, the case would have been dropped by now.

but it was funny that your source is VOA and specially that reporter who has a long history of $exual harassment where not only he hasn't punished but the victim was fired!






so once again, good luck in your natural world!


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> he is as much a leader friend as any other ordinary Iranian, he hasn't admitted anything and if it was he would have been punished by now. in fact there is no solid evidence against him. if it was any other country, the case would have been dropped by now.
> 
> but it was funny that your source is VOA and specially that reporter who has a long history of $exual harassment where not only he hasn't punished but the victim was fired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so once again, good luck in your natural world!


Nice propaganda made by haj tousi and seda sima which is in hand of the pedophiles. Don't shoot the messenger, just read the message. I don't hope your innocent kids or little sisters/brothers ever get abused by a pedophile and that someone like you jumps to defend the pedophile like you're doing now. You've no character/honor. You didnt even watch the program to hear their voice and what they've been through by this fake judiciary system in hands of larijani mafia.


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Nice propaganda made by haj tousi and seda sima which is in hand of the pedophiles. Don't shoot the messenger, just read the message. I don't hope your innocent kids or little sisters/brothers ever get abused by a pedophile and that someone like you jumps to defend the pedophile like you're doing now. You've no character/honor. You didnt even watch the program to hear their voice and what they've been through by this fake judiciary system in hands of larijani mafia.


It's called the tears of crocodile.
knowing the messenger is even more important than the message, so that not every lie would be fed as the truth:
فیلم/ گاف‌های دیدنی BBC ،VOA و MANOTO
That case is still open, and if he is guilty he will receive his punishment, unlike the VOA case in U.S which was closed by punishing the victim.

The one who has no honor is you and your beloved VOA who try to target a religious and moral system by showing one case as the whole system, in favor of an unmoral/nonreligious system, in which the number of such a cases is much much more while using children as a model for sick people isn't considered even as abuse and is considered an art.
so again, good luck in your natural sick society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> It's called the tears of crocodile.
> knowing the messenger is even more important than the message, so that not every lie would be fed as the truth:
> فیلم/ گاف‌های دیدنی BBC ،VOA و MANOTO
> That case is still open, and if he is guilty he will receive his punishment, unlike the VOA case in U.S which was closed by punishing the victim.
> 
> The one who has no honor is you and your beloved VOA who try to target a religious and moral system by showing one case as the whole system, in favor of an unmoral/nonreligious system, in which the number of such a cases is much much more while using children as a model for sick people isn't considered even as abuse and is considered an art.
> so again, good luck in your natural sick society.


The message is from inside Iran, not from usa. Big chance that the case will be forgotten. From the timing and what seems the women which had bad reputation in channel of shabkhiz she has received some cash from intelligence agency to defend the rapist friend of khamenei. Even in country which i don't consider truly democratic (usa) trump is stopped by judges in USA in the case of nationals from the 7 countries who were not allowed to enter usa. So no evidence against the voa guy, no persecution.

There is no moral system with mismanagement and corruption and being and ruling by force, acting like thugs and killing, jailing opponents. You'll not go to heaven by stealing nations money and forcing people to follow some arab laws, banning political parties who don't fit in arab culture/laws. And know one thing, you're not stronger than mongols, umayads, abbasids who ruled Iran or Soviet Union. Compared to them islamic republic is an embryo. Holding power by force is always temporary.


----------



## WordsMatter

mohsen said:


> keep fooling yourself with these B.S, but even if it was true, we are thousands times better than the societies in which these actions are natural. watch out in the natural world!
> 
> *'Paedophilia is natural and normal for males' - Telegraph*



Ooh come on. No where in the world pedophilia is natural or normal. It's a statement made by a racist, xenophobe person and does not reflect the reality of US, or any country for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

WordsMatter said:


> Ooh come on. No where in the world pedophilia is natural or normal. It's a statement made by a racist, xenophobe person and does not reflect the reality of US, or any country for that matter.


There are some countries allowing men to marry 9 year girls, following prophetic example.


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The message is from inside Iran, not from usa. Big chance that the case will be forgotten. From the timing and what seems the women which had bad reputation in channel of shabkhiz she has received some cash from intelligence agency to defend the rapist friend of khamenei. Even in country which i don't consider truly democratic (usa) trump is stopped by judges in USA in the case of nationals from the 7 countries who were not allowed to enter usa. So no evidence against the voa guy, no persecution.
> 
> There is no moral system with mismanagement and corruption and being and ruling by force, acting like thugs and killing, jailing opponents. You'll not go to heaven by stealing nations money and forcing people to follow some arab laws, banning political parties who don't fit in arab culture/laws. And know one thing, you're not stronger than mongols, umayads, abbasids who ruled Iran or Soviet Union. Compared to them islamic republic is an embryo. Holding power by force is always temporary.


timing has no problem, that's a 5 years old case in U.S.A, but since that clown reporter decided to become the defender of human rights, she grasped the opportunity to bold her case.
*واکنش صدای آمریکا به فیلمی افشاگرانه درباره تجاوز به الهام ستاکی *

justice system in U.S is selective, if it's necessary, you can empty a rifle's magazine in an unarmed kid's body and get away with it.

Iranian are the one who spread the Islam to east of Asia, and even today Iranian books are the source of Sunni religious even in Saudi Arabia itself, so bite it.
Iran is the only country in which everything even the type of system has been chosen in referendums, but the things which you mentioned may be is a refer to the brutal dictatorships which your beloved western countries support by whole heart, or maybe you were referring to stealing the poor African people's resources by them. occupying other people's land and ethnic cleansing is how US, Canada, Australia, and finally Israel has been created.
God is neither Arab nor Persian, he had messengers whom top figures are from middle east, what was the origin of Jesus? these racist comments very well suits the rest of your pathetic thoughts.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> There are some countries allowing men to marry 9 year girls, following prophetic example.


Yes, 9 years old can marry a 15 Years old boy. that's the minimum allowed age for marriage in Islam. it's marrying. not raping.
unlike your nasty society in which impregnating a child and giving birth to an illegitimate child is fed to people as salvation:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenny,_Juno
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juno_(film)

sick societies in which little girls become toys for sick eyes of your pervert people, legally and in the name of art!



WordsMatter said:


> Ooh come on. No where in the world pedophilia is natural or normal. It's a statement made by a racist, xenophobe person and does not reflect the reality of US, or any country for that matter.


This happened in a public conference in one of the most famous western Universities, now how would you describe it if the same event even privately would happen in Iran?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

سلام ، 
مشکل ما دزدی هست که کمر ملت رو شکسته ....


----------



## mohsen

OldTwilight said:


> سلام ،
> مشکل ما دزدی هست که کمر ملت رو شکسته ....


نخیر، مشکل مدیران خودباخته ای هست که حتی برای حل مشکل آب خوردن، چشمشون به دشمنان قسم خورده ماست البته دزد و خائن هم بینشون کم نیست
اینجوریه که ما میتونیم الان پهبادهایی در کلاس جهانی تولید کنیم ولی خوروسازی سراسر کثافت ما برای 25 سال آینده قرار داد محرمانه مونتاژ یه مشت آشغال با فرانسوی ها میبنده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

mohsen said:


> نخیر، مشکل مدیران خودباخته ای هست که حتی برای حل مشکل آب خوردن، چشمشون به دشمنان قسم خورده ماست البته دزد و خائن هم بینشون کم نیست
> اینجوریه که ما میتونیم الان پهبادهایی در کلاس جهانی تولید کنیم ولی خوروسازی سراسر کثافت ما برای 25 سال آینده قرار داد محرمانه مونتاژ یه مشت آشغال با فرانسوی ها میبنده


این قرارداد هم یعنی دزدی

خسته ام ، دیگه توان أین بحث ها رو ندارم


----------



## yavar




----------



## mohsen

OldTwilight said:


> این قرارداد هم یعنی دزدی


کاش فقط دزدی بود. کاش



> خسته ام ، دیگه توان أین بحث ها رو ندارم


خدمتت که عارضم، طبیعیه. اینها بحث گل و بلبل نیست که وقتی آدم واردش شد روحیه اش تازه شه
ولی چاره ای نیست


----------



## OldTwilight

نتیجه گیری من : سر وته یک کرباسند

حالا حسن و محمود هم فرق نداره


----------



## Muhammed45

OldTwilight said:


> نتیجه گیری من : سر وته یک کرباسند
> 
> حالا حسن و محمود هم فرق نداره


داداش فرق دارند. خداحافظی کن بابا


----------



## OldTwilight

mohammad45 said:


> داداش فرق دارند. خداحافظی کن بابا


فرقش توی میزان و روش های سواری گرفتن از ملت ایران هست


----------



## Muhammed45

OldTwilight said:


> فرقش توی میزان و روش های سواری گرفتن از ملت ایران هست


نفهمیدم دادا میشه توضیح بدی؟
یعنی چی سواری؟


----------



## OldTwilight

mohammad45 said:


> نفهمیدم دادا میشه توضیح بدی؟
> یعنی چی سواری؟


فرقش اینه که برای اختلاس های 8000 میلیارد تومنی و 3000 میلیاردی پول هست ولی اعلان می کنند برای نوسازی خطوط برق خوزستان پول نداریم و باید منتظر قطع شدن برق باشید ... 
این یعنی اینکه سر هر مگابایت اینترنت یا سر هر ثانیه مکالمه مالیات بکشند ولی این مالیات هپر و هپورت بشه و پر در آمدترین استان کشور به وضعی دچار بشه که حتی مردمش نتونند خرید و فروش کنند ( به خاطر قطعی برق و تلفن و کارتخوان های بانکی )


----------



## Muhammed45

OldTwilight said:


> فرقش اینه که برای اختلاس های 8000 میلیارد تومنی و 3000 میلیاردی پول هست ولی اعلان می کنند برای نوسازی خطوط برق خوزستان پول نداریم و باید منتظر قطع شدن برق باشید ...


واقعا اتفاقی که تو خوزستان افتاد همه ایران رو ناراحت کرد. حالا شما جدا فکر نکن با این اقتصاد احمقانه لیبرالی گلی به جمال استان های دیگه زده ان. نه !!! مطمئن باش اگه تو بقیه استان ها هم گرد و غبار بود هیچ کاری از دست دولت های بی عرضه مون بر نمی آمد. باید حتما دلیلی برای ظهور امام زمان باشه دیگه والله!! اونقدر تو فساد دارن شنا می کنن که نگو و نپرس. این دو تا حزب اصلاح و اصول هم دعوا راه می اندازن تا سر من و تو رو گول بمالن. یک نفر هست که به مردم ایران فکر میکنه که هیچ کس به اون یک نفر نه گوش میده و نه اهمیت
http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/...-به-فکر-نبودن-گذشتگان-است-مشکلی-را-حل-نمی‌کند
حالا این یارو رو ببین ::
http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/694379/عکس-یادگاری-با-پلاسکو-و-فراموش‌کردن-مردم-خوزستان-عکس
به ت.م چپش هم نیست که انگار نه انگار مردم دارن تو خوزستان و سیستان زیر گرد و غبار خفه میشن. دریاچه ارومیه خشکید و همه زمین های کشاورزی اطرافش دارن نمکزار میشن. اهمیتی نمیدن تا زمانی که ما مردم مشغول دعوا سر الاح و اصول هستیم ، یه عده دارن بارشون رو میبندن و از آمریکا و انگلیس سر در میارن مثل خاوری 
باید ریشه این فاسدها رو بزنیم همه ایرانی ها با هم....
درگیر خبر افغانستانم. خخخخخ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

چرا تمامی تحریم های غرب همه ش مردم ایران رو نشانه رفته و تقریبا هیچ تحریم مستقیمی علیه مسئولین کشور نیست !؟


----------



## Full Moon

rahi2357 said:


> Easy Guys .Laugh .
> 
> G(OLD)



Do you live in Tehran?


----------



## Full Moon

rahi2357 said:


> Summers only .Why?



Just wanted to ask about what is it like to live in it? Everyone seems to be living in Tehran and the rest of Iran seems as if it is underpopulated. I know it is not really underpopulated, but it is kinda rare that you ask someone and he says he lives in Isfahan, or Shiraz for example.


----------



## xenon54 out

rahi2357 said:


> And the best time to visit tehran is during Nowruz holidays since most of the citizens leave tehran .


So Theran is best without Tehranis?


----------



## TruthHurtz

xenon54 said:


> So *Theran *is best without Tehranis?



Haven't played WOW in ages so idk how many people from Tehran hang around that village.


----------



## xenon54 out

TruthHurtz said:


> Haven't played WOW in ages so idk how many people from Tehran hang around that village.


Wut?


----------



## yavar

نایف الوقاع کارشناس سعودی: موشک دی اف ۳ عربستان کلاهک ۳ مگاتن هسته ای که نصف تهران را ویران می‌‌کند


----------



## Arminkh

Interesting:






http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/world...-is-most-dangerous/ar-AAneKUz?ocid=spartanntp

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

منتظر باشید که عراق با گرفتن چند میلیارد دلار ، دوباره ما را عین آب خوردن بفروشه و یادشون بیاد که خودشون و عربستان برادارن عرب هستند ... 

این خط و این هم نشان ...


----------



## mohsen

OldTwilight said:


> منتظر باشید که عراق با گرفتن چند میلیارد دلار ، دوباره ما را عین آب خوردن بفروشه و یادشون بیاد که خودشون و عربستان برادارن عرب هستند ...
> 
> این خط و این هم نشان ...


راستش من منتظر اقدامات بعدی سپاه پاسداران عراق و سوریه هستم!
خاورمیانه برای همیشه عوض شد (با تشکر از بعضیها)، عروسک های خیمه شب بازی عرب و عجم هم نمیتونن تغییرش بدن


----------



## yavar

* Yemeni resistance attack, reconnaissance "Qasef-1" "Rasad" UAV مقاومت یمن پهپاد *







Iran Army "Frpad" UAV پهپاد ٬فرپاد٬ ارتش




Iran "Chamrosh." light man portable surveillance UAV پهپاد "چمروش." پهپاد شناسای قابل حمل

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

yavar said:


> * Yemeni resistance attack, reconnaissance "Qasef-1" "Rasad" UAV مقاومت یمن پهپاد *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Army "Frpad" UAV پهپاد ٬فرپاد٬ ارتش
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran "Chamrosh." light man portable surveillance UAV پهپاد "چمروش." پهپاد شناسای قابل حمل


and Qasef isn't ABABIL-CII at all !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

Congrats to Asghar Farhadi for his second Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> and Qasef isn't ABABIL-CII at all !


No No No , Its just some incidental similarity .
we always said we onlymorally support them and have no personnel there and sent them no weapons  and I completely believe our officials.


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> No No No , Its just some incidental similarity .
> we always said we onlymorally support them and have no personnel there and sent them no weapons  and I completely believe our officials.


those statements joined history.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## mohsen

*احمدی‌نژاد جواب روحانی را با تاخیر چهار ساله داد*
محمود احمدی نژاد پس از گذشت حدود 4 سال از برخی سخنان حسن روحانی درباره دولت های نهم و دهم، به بخشی از آنان پاسخ داد.

متن کامل بیانیه تشریحی محمود احمدی نژاد بدین شرح است:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
ملت بزرگوار ایران

با سلام و آرزوی تحیات الهی ، سلامت ، عزت و موفقیت روزافزون برای شما و همه موحدان ، صالحان ، آزادی خواهان و عدالت طلبان.

شما به خوبی از شرایط و روندی که بر کشور و انقلاب می گذرد و همچنین از دلایل سکوت این خادم خود در قبال مسائل جاری اطلاع دارید.

متاسفانه همگان شاهد بوده اند که ارائه اطلاعات و ادعاهای کذب و ایراد تهمت‌های ناروا به یک روال در بالاترین سطوح مدیریت کشور تبدیل گردیده و همواره از آن به عنوان بهانه ای برای توجیه تصمیمات نادرست و پوشاندن ضعف ها ، بی تدبیری ها و ناکارآمدی ها و بعضاً آسیب رساندن به منافع ملی استفاده شده است.

اینجانب در نیمه دوم سال 1392 طی نامه ای سرگشاده ، خواستار انجام مناظره ای تلویزیونی و شفاف شدم تا از رهگذر آن ، مسائل به طور مستند برای مردم بیان شود اما تکرار اتهامات ، تنها پاسخی بود که به افکار عمومی داده شد.

شرایط پیش رو ، اینجانب را بر آن داشته است تا ضمن حفظ موضع سکوت در مسائل جاری کشور ، درباره برخی موضوعات ، توضیحاتی را به استحضار ملت شریف برسانم. این کار را با پاسخ به چند ادعای رئیس محترم قوه مجریه که در آستانه مذاکرات هسته ای با بیگانگان ، به صراحت و از تریبون عمومی مطرح گردید آغاز می کنم و به مرور به دیگر ادعاها نیز خواهم پرداخت.

• اول : ادعای خالی بودن خزانه کشور
*
صرف نظر از اینکه هنوز بعضی‌ها از کلمه خزانه، یک تعریف و تصویر دوران قاجار را در ذهن دارند که مثلاً یک انبار و یک انباردار از خراج ها مراقبت و با دستور شاه آن را توزیع می کنند ، نکات زیر قابل ذکر است:*

1- خزانه عبارت از چند حساب دولت نزد بانک مرکزی است . درآمد دولت، در طول سال و به صورت روزانه به این حساب ها وارد و خزانه دار کل ، آن را بر اساس قانون بودجه، روزانه به دستگاه ها اختصاص می دهد. بنابراین تصور انباشت منابع در این حسابها نادرست است.

2- با این وجود ، در تاریخ 13 مرداد 1392 یعنی زمان آغاز به کار دولت فعلی ، بیش از یک هزار و 600 میلیارد تومان در حسابهای جاری خزانه و معادل همین مقدار در سایر حسابها و حساب فروش شرکت ها وجود داشته است که در گذشته ، کمتر زمانی این مقدار ، در حسابها پول وجود داشته است.

3- کل پرداختی خزانه در سال 1391 یعنی سال آخر دولت قبل ، با همه فراز و نشیب های مهم ، حدود 104هزار و 500 (یکصد و چهار هزار و پانصد) میلیارد تومان بوده است . در این سال پروژه‌های عمرانی و دیگر خدمات دولت کاملاً فعال بوده و حقوق و مطالبات کارمندان، طبق روال معمول پرداخت شده است. در این سال استقراضی انجام نشده و تنخواه خزانه نیز مسترد شده است.

4- در سال 1392 یعنی اولین سال دولت فعلی مجموعاً 147 هزار و 500 (یکصد و چهل و هفت هزار و پانصد) میلیارد تومان درآمد کسب شده و توسط خزانه به دستگاه ها برای هزینه اختصاص یافته است. که این رقم نسبت به سال 1391 بیش از 40% رشد داشته است، این رشد در دهه های اخیر ، کم نظیر بوده است.

در سال 1392 به بهانه کمبود درآمد بسیاری از پروژه ها، تعطیل شد و شاه بیت کلام مدیران دولتی کمبود منابع و درآمد بوده است.

5- روند افزایش درآمد و هزینه های جاری دولت کمابیش در سال های 93 و 94 نیز ادامه یافته و به ترتیب 178 هزار میلیارد تومان و 204 هزار میلیارد تومان درآمد کسب گردید که متقابلاً هزینه شده است.

6- علت اصلی این تفاوت درآمد را باید در واگذاری های اصل 44 و اجرای مالیات ارزش افزوده در دولت قبل و تفاوت قیمت ارز در محاسبات بانک مرکزی در دولت فعلی دانست.

7- علاوه بر این ، صندوق توسعه ملی با 55 میلیارد دلار سرمایه و 32 میلیارد دلار موجودی و بانک مرکزی با حدود 108 میلیارد دلار ذخایر ارزی و حدود 22 میلیارد دلار طلب از محل فروش نفت، تحویل دولت فعلی شده است.

به این ترتیب روشن است که بر خلاف ادعای کذب مطرح شده ، درآمد دولت کاملاً مناسب و دست دولت در اداره کشور و هزینه کردن برای امور عمومی باز بوده است.

نمی خواهم درباره انگیزه طرح این ادعای غلط ، قضاوتی داشته باشم اما باید روشن شود که مقصود اصلی از طرح چنین ادعای کذبی در آستانه مذاکره با بیگانگان چه بوده است.

باید روشن شود که این ادعا چه میزان به منافع ملی آسیب زده است.

باید معلوم شود که این درآمدهای کلان در کجا و چگونه هزینه شده است.

خادم ملت ایران
محمود احمدی نژاد




---------
و الحق هم ثابت شد که آقایون جز تفکرات قاجاری چیز دیگه ای ندارن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

@Kaptaan that thread 

He really gets mad when I call him Al Baghdadi. Al Hitler too. A while ago he made some post saying "vilayat al-faqih worshippers" should be exterminated in ways learnt from the Waffen-SS  hence Al Baghdadi/Al Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

AmirPatriot said:


> He really gets mad


Yeh, he sure does. Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

سردار دهقان در گفتگوی با خبرگزاری فارس Iran DM Gen Dehqan interview Fars News: Bavar 3737,Qaher 313


----------



## yavar

US convoy trying pass to participate in operation north Iraq and expulsion of by Iraqi resistance by chanting get out, get out and flowing U.S convoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rustam

Arminkh said:


> Good luck man! Specially doing that with Persian ladies!



In West or Iran? Westernized farsi speking zendes are dime a dozen? Iran vs Northern Tehran different story. If you act like "oh shes from my country bla bla" she will put you on ice. Western Persian Girl, you remind her what her worth is, and the number of guys shes been with, and where she stands with you, and then you take things by force anyway. Actually tell her all this after she has knelt. and remember dont live close to communities, or else they will gossip about you and other persian girls wont 'date' you. good luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

آقای 2800 که به من گفتی افغانی ، جواب تو تو همون تاپیک زدم ، بخون حتما


----------



## OldTwilight

Rustam said:


> In West or Iran? Westernized farsi speking zendes are dime a dozen? Iran vs Northern Tehran different story. If you act like "oh shes from my country bla bla" she will put you on ice. Western Persian Girl, you remind her what her worth is, and the number of guys shes been with, and where she stands with you, and then you take things by force anyway. Actually tell her all this after she has knelt. and remember dont live close to communities, or else they will gossip about you and other persian girls wont 'date' you. good luck.


Your daughter(s) will be like one of these 'Persian girls' ... just a thought .... 
انسان که بی غیرت باشه ، اینجوری حرف می زنه ... فکر نمی کنی که دختر خودت یا خواهرت هم جزو این ها هستند !؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

US officials say Iran has launched 2 ballistic missiles آزمایش موشک بالستیک به اهداف دریایی






Iran Azerbaijan Astara-Astara railway North-South international transport corridor راه آهن آستار

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rustam

OldTwilight said:


> Your daughter(s) will be like one of these 'Persian girls' ... just a thought ....
> انسان که بی غیرت باشه ، اینجوری حرف می زنه ... فکر نمی کنی که دختر خودت یا خواهرت هم جزو این ها هستند !؟



Na. dont have sister, but have cousins who are part of "this", so I wont hide it; but dont have to accept it. I wont mind going and giving them one when I come across them.

If I had any "daughters" they would not be raised among these "persian girls" or any girls/zendes in the west, that or they will be thrown out at birth. Besides I'm not looking to have daughters from or getting married here, if irani guys wanted they could do a killing on building a personal harem, instead you remain vergin till your 30's and going to iran for khostogari's, bring back wife and in years your daughters become these "persian girls". lol.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

yavar said:


>



Dar stadionhaye varzeshiham kareshoon hamine, Fosh be Irania, tohin be Ferdosi..va va va
Yadet nare ke dar torkamanestanam hamle kardan be ranande kamionhaye Irani. Ta 100 sal pish zanaye Iranio midozdidan mibordan too tarafaye ozbakestan mifrookhtan be onvane nokar/kolfat.

Badesh dar majlese Iran mian be rahati Gooroohaye Torki tashkil midan, va badesh sandiskhora mian melligaraye Iranio sarkoob mikonan.

Khak too saremoon ke ye bigheyrate mihanfooroosh shode "rahbare" Iran, joz Iransetizi in tokhme-biganeha kari nemikonan baraye in keshvar. Keshvaro dar khatar mindazan. Ta Iraniat sarkoob beshe az tarafe doshmanaye dakheli, vaz hamintori mimoone va badtaram mishe.


----------



## SALMAN F

@Sargon of Akkad can you post in this thread??

I don't know why u asked me of I follow a Semitic religion whats is the point of following ancient religion if islam it self is copy of these old religions??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

where are you Zarif , are you smiling !? 
After all Zarif chooses USA as his living place and he is an American ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

interesting text 

من حاکم یک کشور هستم
.
من به نحوی انتخاب شده ام که عملا مادام العمر حاکم هستم
تمام دو نیروی نظامی کشور زیر نطر من اداره می شوند و روسای ان را من انتخاب می کنم
حکم نیروی نظم دهنده ی شهرها هم را هم من امضا میکنم
ساختار سیاسی کشور شامل یک قوه تصمیم گیرنده ، یک قوه قضاوت کننده و یک قوه اجرا کننده هست
رئیس قوه قضاوت کننده را من تعیین میکنم و او معاونانش را منصوب می کند
در قوه قضاوت برای هم لباسانم یک دادگاه جداگانه ترتیب داده ایم.
رئیس قوه اجرا کننده را مردم انتخاب می کنند اما نامزدهای انتخابات را 12 نفر که شش نفرشان را من تعیین میکنم و 6 نفر دیگرشان را رئیس قوه قضاوت کننده از طریق پیشنهاد به قوه تصمیم گیرنده تعیین میکند
اعضای قوه تصمیم گیرنده را هم مردم انتخاب می کنند اما باز هم نامزدهای انتخابات را همان 12 نفر و گروه های زیرمجموعه آن 12 تعیین می کنند
برای محکم کاری مصوبات این قوه هم باید با تایید همین 12 نفر برسد.
البته من برای مواردی شوراهایی تصمیم گیرنده ای منصوب کرده ام که می توانند قانونگذاری کنند و نیازی به تایید اعضای قوه تصمیم گیرنده ندارند. اسمشان را شوراهای عالی گذاشته ام.
در زمینه ی اطلاع رسانی، رئیس تنها مرکز رادیو و تلوزیونی کشوررا من تعیین می کنم. و حق عزل او را هم دارم. هچنین در هر شهر چند نماینده دارم که به صورت هفتگی سیاست های من را به مردم اطلاع میدهند.
در زمینه اقتصادی چندین بنگاه اقتصادی بزرگ کشور از جمله یکی که نان هایش خیلی معروف است و دیگری که در صنعت دارو بسیار فعال است زیر نظر من کار می کنند. یک بنگاه دیگر هم داریم زیر نظر یکی از نیروهای نظامی کشور کار میکند که تعدادی از اسکله های کشور دست اوست.
در زمینه ی سیاست خارجی تقریبا هر هفته سخنرانی دارم و مسئولین قوه اجرایی حداقل در ملأ عام نمی توانند خطر قرمزهای من را زیر پا بگذارند. یکیشان اخیرا گفته بود فلان چیز طبق متن قرارداد نقض قرارداد نیست اما طبق نظر حاکم (که من باشم) نقض قرارداد است.
هنگام استخدام افراد در قوه اجرا کننده یا قوه قضاوت کننده یکی از اصلی ترین چیزهایی که باید قبول داشته باشند، قبول نظریه ای است که من طبق آن حاکم شده ام.
مدیر مسئول تعدادی از پر پشتوانه ترین روزنامه ها از نظر مالی را من تعیین میکنم و در مورد روزنامه های دیگر اگر مطلبی علیه من چاپ شود روزنامه نگار را دستگیر میکنند و روزنامه را می بندند.
برای تعیین سیاست های اصلی کشور، شورایی وجود دارد که همه منصوبین من هستند. اخیرا این منصوبین سیاست های اصلی کشور در زمینه انتخابات را نوشته بودند که من دیدم چند جایی از پیشنهاد خوب نیست که باشند، خطشان زدم.
طبق قانونی که شورایی نوشته است که اکثرشان هم لباسان من بوده اند، برای تغییر قوانین اصلی کشور، من هستم که باید شورایی منصوب کنم و هیچ کس دیگری به جز منصوبان من در این شورا راه نخواهند داشت.
و در آخر اینکه، من مسئول مشکلات کشور نیستم.
و من الله توفیق
.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Serpentine


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

Yazd Center education and training in the field of passive defense Chemical, biological, radiological and nuclear defense Electrical CBRNE and hospital in Yazd province


----------



## yavar

Iran Ayatollah Khamenei respond to humiliating remarks of French Foreign Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault


----------



## yavar

پهلوگیری ناوگروه پاکستان در بندرعباس Iran Bandar Abbas mooring Pakistan Army Navy vessels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Netanyahu anti persian history anti Iran remarks in moscow Russia at meeting with Russian president Putin and Iranian parliament speaker Larijani respond اظهارات ضد تاریخ ضد ایران نتانیاهو وپاسخ لاریجانی


----------



## kollang

Hey guys whats up?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

kollang said:


> Hey guys whats up?



Dorood.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Dorood.


he said guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> he said guys



You are just a silly Arab-parast who doesn't take break from hatred or revenge. That could be your Kurdish side that you are unwilling to open the door to (again b/c you are a disillusioned Arab-parast).


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> You are just a silly Arab-parast who doesn't take break from hatred or revenge. That could be your Kurdish side that you are unwilling to open the door to (again b/c you are an Arab-parast).


I'm sure you've got no idea what the word Arab-Parast means cause if you knew, you also would know that i'm more like an Arab-konande rather than an Arab-Parast. 
but honestly i've got no problems with the Arab race. you can believe what you want to believe and believe me not i don't give a damn. i do hate wahhabis though. 

I'd never open door to people who behead others for fun; specially when it takes a normal human 7 years of study to just save one life.

have a nice day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> I'm sure you've got no idea what the word Arab-Parast means cause if you knew, you also would know that i'm more like an Arab-konande rather than an Arab-Parast.
> but honestly i've got no problems with the Arab race. you can believe what you want to believe and believe me not i don't give a damn. i do hate wahhabis though.
> 
> I'd never open door to people who behead others for fun; specially when it takes a normal human 7 years of study to just save one life.
> 
> have a nice day



You know that the term Arab-parast is a common slur in Iran directed by Persians against their fellow Shia. It means Arab-worshiper b/c of the historical and present phenomenon known as *الغلو في أهل البيت*


----------



## arashkamangir

folks, its a "chill thread" . so chill up


----------



## Full Moon

arashkamangir said:


> folks, its a "chill thread" . so chill up



He is an akhoond, and as you know akhoonds never chill.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> الغلو في أهل البيت


Al-wut in ahl al-beyt?



Full Moon said:


> Arab-parast is a common slur in Iran


no its not. you're stupid



arashkamangir said:


> folks, its a "chill thread" . so chill up


its "Iranian chill thread". so i'm not really confortable with wahhabis lurking here

i'd be ready to give him a shot* if he changes his signature to "all hail to persians" instead of "al-khalig al-shittiya"

*of high-dose adenosine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar

سفیر اسرائیل در سازمان ملل متحد ادعا کرد که ایران در حال ساخت بندر دریایی در لاذقیه سوریه

توافق ایران با بشار اسد برای ایجاد یک پایگاه نظامی در لاذقیه
http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/676123/توافق-ایران-با-بشار-اسد-برای-ایجاد-یک-پایگاه-نظامی-در-لاذقیه
واکنش سردار سنایی به ادعای احداث پایگاه نظامی ایران در لاذقیه
http://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/700941/واکنش-سردار-سنایی-به-ادعای-احداث-پایگاه-نظامی-ایران-در-لاذقیه
Assad gives green light to Iran’s naval base in Latakia
http://news.walla.co.il/item/3047418
Iran Gets Green Light For Naval Base in Syria
http://russia-insider.com/en/sorry-israel-iran-gets-green-light-naval-base-syria/ri19199

Israeli ambassador to UN claims that Iran is constructing Naval sea port in Latakia Syria


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


> سفیر اسرائیل در سازمان ملل متحد ادعا کرد که ایران در حال ساخت بندر دریایی در لاذقیه سوریه
> 
> توافق ایران با بشار اسد برای ایجاد یک پایگاه نظامی در لاذقیه
> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/676123/توافق-ایران-با-بشار-اسد-برای-ایجاد-یک-پایگاه-نظامی-در-لاذقیه
> واکنش سردار سنایی به ادعای احداث پایگاه نظامی ایران در لاذقیه
> http://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/700941/واکنش-سردار-سنایی-به-ادعای-احداث-پایگاه-نظامی-ایران-در-لاذقیه
> Assad gives green light to Iran’s naval base in Latakia
> http://news.walla.co.il/item/3047418
> Iran Gets Green Light For Naval Base in Syria
> http://russia-insider.com/en/sorry-israel-iran-gets-green-light-naval-base-syria/ri19199
> 
> Israeli ambassador to UN claims that Iran is constructing Naval sea port in Latakia Syria



Good, time to ship 100s of 3rd of Khordad and Tabas along side of New Fajr 5 batteries, heavy artillery and Karrars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

آمارهای رسمی از 4 سال فرافکنی دولتی ها خبر می دهد
*دولت روحانی پولدارترین دولت تاریخ ایران/ از ادعای واهی فروش نفت 25 دلاری تا درآمد 302 هزار میلیاردی تا پایان تیرماه*
در حالی که مجموع عملکرد *درآمد عمومی در دو دولت نهم و دهم 323 هزارمیلیارد تومان* بوده است عملکرد *دولت یازدهم تا تیر سال جاری 302 هزار میلیارد* تومان ثبت شده است. که با محاسبه 8 ماهه باقیمانده سال جاری به * رقمی بالاتر از مجموع دو دولت قبل افزایش خواهد یافت*.


----------



## Full Moon

I am in Dubai these days and saw many Persians around me while I remember this:
زمانی که عرب ملخ میخورد، کورش به هرکس به اندازه خانواده اش گندم میداد!
یعنی عدالت...

زمانی که عرب در بیابان بز میچراند،کورش نیمی از دنیا راگرفت!
یعنی حکومت...

زمانی که عرب دختر را ننگ میدانست،کورش به بانوی ایرانى احترام میگذاشت!
یعنی عشق...

زمانی که عرب را " ام جهل" میخواندند،شاه کشور من اولین منشور حقوق بشررا نوشت!!!!! یعنی فرهنگ...

زمانی که عرب چوب میپرستید،کورش نیمی از دنیا را یکتا پرس کرد!
یعنی وحدت...

زمانی که عرب دخترش را زنده در گور میکرد،کورش کبیر برای دختران پارس دانشگاه ساخت !!!!!!
یعنی علم...

زمانی که عرب در چادر بود،کشور من تخت جمشید و پاسار گاد داشت!
یعنی عظمت

پس عرب چه آورد که من پارسی نداشتم!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## 100

Full Moon said:


> I am in Dubai these days and saw many Persians around me while I remember this:
> زمانی که عرب ملخ میخورد، کورش به هرکس به اندازه خانواده اش گندم میداد!
> یعنی عدالت...
> 
> زمانی که عرب در بیابان بز میچراند،کورش نیمی از دنیا راگرفت!
> یعنی حکومت...
> 
> زمانی که عرب دختر را ننگ میدانست،کورش به بانوی ایرانى احترام میگذاشت!
> یعنی عشق...
> 
> زمانی که عرب را " ام جهل" میخواندند،شاه کشور من اولین منشور حقوق بشررا نوشت!!!!! یعنی فرهنگ...
> 
> زمانی که عرب چوب میپرستید،کورش نیمی از دنیا را یکتا پرس کرد!
> یعنی وحدت...
> 
> زمانی که عرب دخترش را زنده در گور میکرد،کورش کبیر برای دختران پارس دانشگاه ساخت !!!!!!
> یعنی علم...
> 
> زمانی که عرب در چادر بود،کشور من تخت جمشید و پاسار گاد داشت!
> یعنی عظمت
> 
> پس عرب چه آورد که من پارسی نداشتم!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟



Whenever you get obsessed and uncomfortable with the Persians just scream and say ..... الفرس المجوس , It will help you to cool down.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> I am in Dubai these days and saw many Persians around me while I remember this:
> زمانی که عرب ملخ میخورد، کورش به هرکس به اندازه خانواده اش گندم میداد!
> یعنی عدالت...
> 
> زمانی که عرب در بیابان بز میچراند،کورش نیمی از دنیا راگرفت!
> یعنی حکومت...
> 
> زمانی که عرب دختر را ننگ میدانست،کورش به بانوی ایرانى احترام میگذاشت!
> یعنی عشق...
> 
> زمانی که عرب را " ام جهل" میخواندند،شاه کشور من اولین منشور حقوق بشررا نوشت!!!!! یعنی فرهنگ...
> 
> زمانی که عرب چوب میپرستید،کورش نیمی از دنیا را یکتا پرس کرد!
> یعنی وحدت...
> 
> زمانی که عرب دخترش را زنده در گور میکرد،کورش کبیر برای دختران پارس دانشگاه ساخت !!!!!!
> یعنی علم...
> 
> زمانی که عرب در چادر بود،کشور من تخت جمشید و پاسار گاد داشت!
> یعنی عظمت
> 
> پس عرب چه آورد که من پارسی نداشتم!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟





Full Moon said:


> I am in Dubai these days and saw many Persians around me while I remember this:
> زمانی که عرب ملخ میخورد، کورش به هرکس به اندازه خانواده اش گندم میداد!
> یعنی عدالت...
> 
> زمانی که عرب در بیابان بز میچراند،کورش نیمی از دنیا راگرفت!
> یعنی حکومت...
> 
> زمانی که عرب دختر را ننگ میدانست،کورش به بانوی ایرانى احترام میگذاشت!
> یعنی عشق...
> 
> زمانی که عرب را " ام جهل" میخواندند،شاه کشور من اولین منشور حقوق بشررا نوشت!!!!! یعنی فرهنگ...
> 
> زمانی که عرب چوب میپرستید،کورش نیمی از دنیا را یکتا پرس کرد!
> یعنی وحدت...
> 
> زمانی که عرب دخترش را زنده در گور میکرد،کورش کبیر برای دختران پارس دانشگاه ساخت !!!!!!
> یعنی علم...
> 
> زمانی که عرب در چادر بود،کشور من تخت جمشید و پاسار گاد داشت!
> یعنی عظمت
> 
> پس عرب چه آورد که من پارسی نداشتم!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟


Great text !! where did you find it?


----------



## SubWater

some guys enjoy from Self-humiliation.


----------



## Mark Pyruz

Might run contrary to "chill" for some here  but didn't know where to put this NAJA-related item and its historic setting:

*Assembly of Iran police at Tehran Railway Station*
http://inteloniran.blogspot.com/2017/03/assembly-of-iran-police-at-tehran.html


----------



## asena_great

kollang said:


> Hey guys whats up?


whats up you long time you have gone  welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Great text !! where did you find it?



It is not a new discovery to me as I found it in some websites. The reason it popped up was the scene of many Persians in Dubai (in restaurants and other similar places). I am there now for few days and it wasn't the only time for me to see them, but their scene is becoming more puzzling with the current tension in the region. Their number is still significant, and they are being tolerated by the UAE rulers despite possessing such mentality exposed in the text (by large percentage of them at least).


SubWater said:


> some guys enjoy from Self-humiliation.



You need to expose things as they are to study and analyze them. I don't think that by exposing such mentality the humiliation end up with me.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> It is not a new discovery to me as I found it in some websites. The reason it popped up was the scene of many Persians in Dubai (in restaurants and other similar places). I am there now for few days and it wasn't the only time for me to see them, but their scene is becoming more puzzling with the current tension in the region. Their number is still significant, and they are being tolerated by the UAE rulers despite possessing such mentality exposed in the text (by large percentage of them at least).


Enjoy your stay. UAE should deport them all if they're a disadvantageous for them. But for some reason it doesnt happen.


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Enjoy your stay. UAE should deport them all if they're a disadvantageous for them. But for some reason it doesnt happen.



I understand the UAE's motivation. Their business model does not "tolerate intolerance". Rather, they choose to open up and contain differences to win everybody's dollar. To them, Iran is a huge market of 80 million people which they can take advantage of. The UAE's leadership isn't where I entirely put my blame here. Rather, it is the Persian competent among the Iranian people that they hate Arabs and everything about them, yet they flow by the tens or hundred thousands to Dubai. It is utterly paradoxical and self-contrary thing to do. There are many other available options to them, other than a country within the Arabian Peninsula like the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> I understand the UAE's motivation. Their business model does not "tolerate intolerance". Rather, they choose to open up and contain differences to win everybody's dollar. To them, Iran is a huge market of 80 million people which they can take advantage of. The UAE leadership's isn't where I entirely put my blame here. Rather, it is the Persian competent among the Iranian people that they hate Arabs and everything about them, yet they flow by the tens or hundred thousands to Dubai. They do business and they have fun in a country where they hate everything (literally) about its indigenous people. Their hatred (as vividly shown in that text), is nothing like anybody's hatred or disgust. There are many other available options to them, other than a country within the Arabian Peninsula like the UAE.


I agree to a certain point, but i dont know if it's comparable with arabs and muslim mentality in western countries towards west (political, religious reasons). 

For example the parasitic salafists here in west who get funded by arabs and who have an arab ideology and mentality. 

At least the Iranians have some benefits for UAE, investing 100s of billions in UAE because arab nationalists (islamic Republic) who rule Iran havent created an atmosphere for people to invest the money in their own country.


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I agree to a certain point, but i dont know if it's comparable with arabs and muslim mentality in western countries towards west (political, religious reasons).
> 
> For example the parasitic salafists here in west who get funded by arabs and who have an arab ideology and mentality.
> 
> At least the Iranians have some benefits for UAE, investing 100s of billions in UAE because arab nationalists (islamic Republic) who rule Iran havent created an atmosphere for people to invest the money in their own country.



The extremist Muslims who live in the west are yes comparable, in the sense they are very intolerant towards anything Western, yet they choose to live in Western Countries. Other Muslims or Arabs are not necessarily hateful to the West (they are rather impressed), and even if they are hateful, they won't match the level of Persians' hatred to anything tazi (by far). The later is like breathing, doesn't stop. Also, the Iranian investment used to perhaps matter in the 80s or the 90s. Dubai now is far more global than it used to be and with its excellent economic infrastructure it can attract money from any corner around the globe. Added to this is the fact that the ongoing economic diversification is *still* considered a plan "B" for the UAE - which holds the 2nd largest sovereign funds in the World of nearly 770 Billion USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Enjoy your stay. UAE should deport them all if they're a disadvantageous for them. But for some reason it doesnt happen.



Europe should deport Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> The extremist Muslims who live in the west are yes comparable, in the sense they are very intolerant towards anything Western, yet they choose to live in Western Countries. Other Muslims or Arabs are not necessarily hateful to the West (they are rather impressed), and even if they are hateful, they won't match the level of Persians' hatred to anything tazi (by far). The later is like breathing, doesn't stop. Also, the Iranian investment used to perhaps matter in the 80s or the 90s. Dubai now is far more global than it used to be and with its excellent economic infrastructure it can attract money from any corner around the globe. Added to this is the fact that the ongoing economic diversification is *still* considered a plan "B" for the UAE - which holds the 2nd largest sovereign funds in the World of nearly 770 Billion USD.


Then best option is to give them time...Like 5 years to sell their business, close their bank accounts and pull back all their money towards Iran. Win-win situation.



TruthHurtz said:


> Europe should deport Iranians.


They could try but now they've bigger problems.. Turks and arabs.. millions.. not thousands. Also their constitution doesnt allow it, I've 3 nationalities!
Then again these are only dreams of frustrated, ugly and fat trolls.


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Then best option is to give them time...Like 5 years to sell their business, close their bank accounts and pull back all their money towards Iran. Win-win situation.
> 
> 
> They could try but now they've bigger problems.. Turks and arabs.. millions.. not thousands. Also their constitution doesnt allow it, I've 3 nationalities!
> Then again these are only dreams of frustrated, ugly and fat trolls.



europe should deport turks, arabs, jews and iranians back to their countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Then best option is to give them time...Like 5 years to sell their business, close their bank accounts and pull back all their money towards Iran. Win-win situation.



In all seriousness, that won't happen within (5) years whether we like it or not. But it should be spread as an awareness message among Persians that they should not favor the tazi money over what they consider as patriotic or nationalistic principals. Also, the people of the UAE themselves aren't the same as their government. While they are generally friendly and tolerant, Persians aren't among the most beloved people to them.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TruthHurtz said:


> europe should deport turks, arabs, jews and iranians back to their countries


And blacks, and themselves from australia canada, usa. But these are lord of the ring stories which wont become reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

Full Moon said:


> In all seriousness, that won't happen within (5) years whether they like it or not. But it should be spread as an awareness message among Persians that they should not favor the tazi money over what they consider as patriotic or nationalistic principals. Also, the people of the UAE themselves aren't the same as their government. While they are generally friendly and tolerant, Persians aren't among the most beloved people to them.



iran should embargo deliveries of diabetic medicine into the uae


----------



## Full Moon

TruthHurtz said:


> iran should embargo deliveries of diabetic medicine into the uae



What are you smokin man?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Full Moon said:


> In all seriousness, that won't happen within (5) years whether we like it or not. But it should be spread as an awareness message among Persians that they should not favor the tazi money over what they consider as patriotic or nationalistic principals. Also, the people of the UAE themselves aren't the same as their government. While they are generally friendly and tolerant, Persians aren't among the most beloved people to them.


Works both ways, soosmarkhoran also welcome Iranian money above nationalism and patriotism.
Maybe it's true that they say money talks, business brings countries closer to each other (to a certain level).


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> And blacks, and themselves from australia canada, usa. But these are lord of the ring stories which wont become reality.



cope harder

europe will become european again

we will drop the worship of vile semitic religions and return to our norse, pagan roots again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Works both ways, soosmarkhoran also welcome Iranian money above nationalism and patriotism.
> Maybe it's true that they say money talks, business brings countries closer to each other (to a certain level).



You are right it works both ways, although welcoming is a receptive action when compared to the more deliberate and well planned action of packing stuff and living among the malakh-khoran for what you think is a 1 year which soon end up in being 15 years. 

We should hereby thank our own Royals of Al Saud family for knowing what works for us and what doesn't.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TruthHurtz said:


> cope harder
> europe will become european again
> we will drop the worship of vile semitic religions and return to our norse, pagan roots again


Great, I support that because I think the same, chrismas has nothing to do with Jesus, it's a germanic festival. A cultural change is possible. However Europeans are passive.
We Iranians will celebrate our "pagan" festival at 21 march (nowruz). Last wednesday the whole country jumped over fire in a paganist ritual (charshanbe suri) of respecting the fire as an element of creation.


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Great, I support that because I think the same, chrismas has nothing to do with Jesus, it's a germanic festival. A cultural change is possible. However Europeans are passive.
> We Iranians will celebrate our "pagan" festival at 21 march (nowruz). Last wednesday the whole country jumped over fire in a paganist ritual (charshanbe suri) of respecting the fire as an element of creation.



iranians should stick with islam like their arab forefathers intended


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TruthHurtz said:


> iranians should stick with islam like their arab forefathers intended


Europeans have no books or written form of religious traditions of their ancestors and that makes their history inferior. There is more chance that europeans stick with their semitic culture while the Indo-Iranians could fall back on their written traditions and religions (budhism, hinduism, zoroastrianism etc.)which are linked to proto-indoeuropean religion and which are still active.
If you beg in front of us maybe we can help you to find traces of your culture which you lost. But you're african, you should stick to your voodoo and bamboo tradition.


----------



## xairhossi

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Europeans have no books or written form of religious traditions of their ancestors and that makes their history inferior. There is more chance that europeans stick with their semitic culture while the Indo-Iranians could fall back on their written traditions and religions (budhism, hinduism, zoroastrianism etc.)which are linked to proto-indoeuropean religion and which are still active.
> If you beg in front of us maybe we can help you to find traces of your culture which you lost. But you're african, you should stick to your voodoo and bamboo tradition.



There are a few Europeans who still follow traditional Slavic, Norse, Greek etc. paganism.


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Europeans have no books or written form of religious traditions of their ancestors and that makes their history inferior. There is more chance that europeans stick with their semitic culture while the Indo-Iranians could fall back on their written traditions and religions (budhism, hinduism, zoroastrianism etc.)which are linked to proto-indoeuropean religion and which are still active.
> If you beg in front of us maybe we can help you to find traces of your culture which you lost. But you're african, you should stick to your voodoo and bamboo tradition.



iranians are not indo-european, they are semitic ethincally, religiously and culturally, stop making up false history


----------



## xairhossi

TruthHurtz said:


> iranians are not indo-european, they are semitic ethincally, religiously and culturally, stop making up false history



This does not mean that Iranians have direct Arab ancestry, just that their ancestry resembles them most out of the other references. And Iranian isnt an ethnic group, they have Persian, Kurd, Luri, Gilaki etc. groups in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

xairhossi said:


> This does not mean that Iranians have direct Arab ancestry, just that their ancestry resembles them most out of the other references. And Iranian isnt an ethnic group, they have Persian, Kurd, Luri, Gilaki etc. groups in them.



no but most iranians have a common origin, which is now semitic

iranians today have very little in connection with ancient persians, like greeks and sicillians they have been arabized and are now a semitic race


----------



## xairhossi

TruthHurtz said:


> no but most iranians have a common origin, which is now semitic
> 
> iranians today have very little in connection with ancient persians, like greeks and sicillians they have been arabized and are now a semitic race



Greeks and Sicillians have been Arabized?


----------



## TruthHurtz

xairhossi said:


> Greeks and Sicillians have been Arabized?



yeah pretty much, most greeks today have very little in connection with ancient greeks

sicillians is obvious because sicily has been under arab rule in the past, and at the time arabs didn't respect the personal boundaries of conquered women


----------



## xairhossi

TruthHurtz said:


> yeah pretty much, most greeks today have very little in connection with ancient greeks
> 
> sicillians is obvious because sicily has been under arab rule in the past, and at the time arabs didn't respect the personal boundaries of conquered women



I think it's obvious that people are going to be similar to their neighbouring populations. I dont think modern Greeks differ much genetically from Ancient Greeks. 
Also, the thing to be noted is that Ancient Greeks (and Romans as well) did not see themselves as being kin to the Northern/Western Europeans or Germanics/Celtics whom they called 'savages' and 'barbarians'. They actually might have considered themselves closer to the Persians. There was no firm European identity at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TruthHurtz said:


> iranians are not indo-european, they are semitic ethincally, religiously and culturally, stop making up false history


Nope. Middle eastern haplogroups does not make them arabic, else Christian Georgians would also be considered arabs. This is over simplification and bending of facts.
The only candidate for Arab DNA is J1c3 which is even doubted and not always related with arab expansion (since zoroastrians have them also for example), and has an average present of 5 percent in Iran.

The europeans have no Indo-European ancestors because the non-indo-europeans like basque people of spain and non Indo-European Finnish and Hungarian groups of europe look and have same DNA as the so called indo-europeans there, let alone culturally, religiously they dont have anything Indo-European.
Even the yamnaya proto Indo europeans were people with darker traits which we dont see in native europeans.


----------



## TruthHurtz

xairhossi said:


> I think it's obvious that people are going to be similar to their neighbouring populations. I dont think modern Greeks differ much genetically from Ancient Greeks.
> Also, the thing to be noted is that Ancient Greeks (and Romans as well) did not see themselves as being kin to the Northern/Western Europeans or Germanics/Celtics whom they called 'savages' and 'barbarians'. They actually might have considered themselves closer to the Persians. There was no firm European identity at that time.



agreed for the second half of what you said, but nowadays most persians, greeks and sicillians are basically delusional arabs


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

xairhossi said:


> I think it's obvious that people are going to be similar to their neighbouring populations. I dont think modern Greeks differ much genetically from Ancient Greeks.
> Also, the thing to be noted is that Ancient Greeks (and Romans as well) did not see themselves as being kin to the Northern/Western Europeans or Germanics/Celtics whom they called 'savages' and 'barbarians'. They actually might have considered themselves closer to the Persians. There was no firm European identity at that time.


proto armeno-greek and pro indo-Iranian were very close to each other. That makes greeks closer to us than to Europeans who came with a eurocentric hitory POV based on greek and roman civilizations. The non-blond guy (hitler) came with some fake theories and some frustrated trolls still believe in those old rejected theories.


----------



## 100

Full Moon said:


> It is not a new discovery to me as I found it in some websites. The reason it popped up was the scene of many Persians in Dubai (in restaurants and other similar places). I am there now for few days and it wasn't the only time for me to see them, but their scene is becoming more puzzling with the current tension in the region. Their number is still significant, and they are being tolerated by the UAE rulers despite possessing such mentality exposed in the text (by large percentage of them at least).



A good thing about Dubai ruler is that he is not influenced by the Salafist/wahabis and therefore many Iranians are welcomed to live in UAE. Saudis are obsessed with the Persians and think other locals in GCC have the same feeling toward Iranians. In these photos you can see how sheikh Muhammad and his son are praying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

The relation between Persian golf inhabitants is more than business, it is historical and cultural relationship for thousands of year.
Many people here have close family (like brother and sister) and property in other side of Persian golf and otherwise.
and this include all of the Persian golf countries not just Dubai.
@Full Moon



Full Moon said:


> You need to expose things as they are to study and analyze them. I don't think that by exposing such mentality the humiliation end up with me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

بالاخره پیداش کردم ... 
این تایپک بحث هایی هست که در مورد توافق نا میمون برجام کرده بودیم ... برید بخونیدش تا بخشی از پیش بینی ها واضح و آشکار بشه ....
http://www.military.ir/forums/forum/185-پیمان-ها-قراردادها-و-معاملات-تسلیحاتی/


----------



## Raghfarm007

Thanks


----------



## yavar

Iran Exhibition "path of light" 2017 نمایشگاه راهیان نور عید ۱۳۹۶

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

@Shapur Zol Aktaf what do you think of Iranian government rise the birthrate of Persians with help of Iranians abroad i know Iranian government have a lot of money and sending to the other ethnics area ot make the other ethnicities move to other parts of the country or even leave the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

SALMAN F said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf what do you think of Iranian government rise the birthrate of Persians with help of Iranians abroad i know Iranian government have a lot of money and sending to the other ethnics area ot make the other ethnicities move to other parts of the country or even leave the country


Dude where do you get these news from??? You shouldn't believe anything you read on the web.


----------



## SALMAN F

Cthulhu said:


> Dude where do you get these news from??? You shouldn't believe anything you read on the web.


Its my opinion and idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

مستند الجزیره عربی حزب تروریستی دمکرات در مرز با ایران
Al-Jazeera Arabic 2017 documentary on PDK terrorist group and their activities on north Iraq next to Iranian border


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf what do you think of Iranian government rise the birthrate of Persians with help of Iranians abroad i know Iranian government have a lot of money and sending to the other ethnics area ot make the other ethnicities move to other parts of the country or even leave the country


They don't do these things. More chance that they would settle millions of shia from nigeria in Iran than doing what you mentioned.

From this government not much is expected when it comes to long term Iranian interests. The problem with governments who rule in the name of an ideology (baathism, velayat faqih, communism etc) there is a danger that when the system is collapsing they'll put the country in auction.

For example see Bashar al-assad, a secular dictator who basically sold his soul and power and syrian sovereignty to other forces and regions and ideologies (Russians, kurds, islamic republic), not that I care as as he's better than FSA Islamists and those who want to revive the umayads (al-qaeda, isis, some parts of fsa).

After 1979 they enforced themselves upon the country instead of searching for a pluraristic solution which was proposed by Shahpour Bakhtiar (whom they killed in France). Bakhtiar had ended savak (intelligence service of shah), freed all polical prisoners, made the press completely free, was establishing a multi-party system till khomeini came back from Iran, (shapour bakhtiar allowing him because he had a democratic view). Khomeini came and said "I'll set up government, i'll slap the mouth of other governments", refering to the government of Shapour Bakhtiar.

Like Libya, Iran now had 2 governments, running the country... at the same time.
It didnt took long till the system of khomeini, by its agressive methods and stupid people who had seen his image in the moon, and by an army general which betrayed commands of shapour bakhtiar to stop these people (by saying we don't take side in the conflict between the 2 governments), grabbed all the power. Shapour bakhtiar fled to France.

Saddam seeing that this fanatic khomeini was isolating Iran and that Iran was in chaos, just like how the rashidun caliphate had smelled the chaos in Sassanid Iran (civil war during years of 628-632, changing 10 kings in 4 years war!!), attacked Iran. Else he would be smashed if Iran was at least neutral towards the rest of the world. You know that saddam didnt dare to look at Iran when Shah was in power.

Now the amount of persians, we can measure that by people who speak persian as first language. There are different researches, different outcomes: 53 %, 62% and even 68%.
Lets take the average from these percentages: 61% persian, about 75% are Iranic.
In my opinion 90% of Iran should become speakers of Iranian languages and at least 75% of Iran should become mainly persian speaking to reduce the risk to our country.

Persian populations should be settled in Turkmen, Arab areas, while Lurs who have affinity with Kurdish culture, while speaking persian dialect, should be settled in sunni Kurdish cities such as sanandaj and mahabad. Lurs are fierce nationalists when it comes to Iran. They can create an internal opposition group which represents the kurds, outplaying the foreign ones, and at same time giving more cultural rights to the sunni kurds, checkmating the opportunists who are waiting for something to happen in Iran. They could give room to a multi-party system. But there are just to many could's and can's which they simply will not do.

Before the war Saddam sent many faily kurds/lurs to Iran accusing them of being Iranians. Islamic republic should have used that occasion to sent all arabs to Iraq. When Soviet Union fell, there were chances for Iran to negotiate a strong position for caspian sea share (which is now reduced to something between 13% to 20%) while Iran had 50% share or to reclaim our lost lands back or to at least (by negotiation) send populations who are not Iranic back to their countries. Turkmens used to kidnap and sell Iranian women in Central Asia till not long time ago.

But from this abbasid government which is named islamic republic you can't expect anything which is in interest of Iran, just like when during the Qajar time, persian language lost its influence in what is today India and Pakistan. Instead of educating Iranian ethnicities about Iranian culture and history, so that at least Iranian ethnicities don't become alienated to their own country, they open shia cultural organisations in Bosnia (with absolutely no profit). They kill you if you talk about Iranian culture or try to organize Iranian culture, just like how they killed this poor guy Dr. Kasra Vafadari (a zoroastrian by birth) in 2006, and many others like Dariush Forouhar.
. Last week they arrested other zoroastrian (Karan Vafadari, maybe a familymember of the killed person), giving false accusations as reason. They curse our history, culture, kings.

They've put all their eggs in a shia basket, when it goes wrong, they'll lose all the eggs, and whole country will be in danger. People-to-people activity is only thing we can do now, and waiting for the death of the old clerics and those who were above 15 years in 1979. This whole generation should die out because the second generation has cleaner brains, or at least have some brains in their head. Other option is revolution and then we'll have to put the country at risk of civil war and opportunists. That rist we can't take.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robin Wong

deleted


----------



## Cthulhu

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> They don't do these things. More chance that they would settle millions of shia from nigeria in Iran than doing what you mentioned.
> 
> From this government not much is expected when it comes to long term Iranian interests. The problem with governments who rule in the name of an ideology (baathism, velayat faqih, communism etc) there is a danger that when the system is collapsing they'll put the country in auction.
> 
> For example see Bashar al-assad, a secular dictator who basically sold his soul and power and syrian sovereignty to other forces and regions and ideologies (Russians, kurds, islamic republic), not that I care as as he's better than FSA Islamists and those who want to revive the umayads (al-qaeda, isis, some parts of fsa).
> 
> After 1979 they enforced themselves upon the country instead of searching for a pluraristic solution which was proposed by Shahpour Bakhtiar (whom they killed in France). Bakhtiar had ended savak (intelligence service of shah), freed all polical prisoners, made the press completely free, was establishing a multi-party system till khomeini came back from Iran, (shapour bakhtiar allowing him because he had a democratic view). Khomeini came and said "I'll set up government, i'll slap the mouth of other governments", refering to the government of Shapour Bakhtiar.
> 
> Like Libya, Iran now had 2 governments, running the country... at the same time.
> It didnt took long till the system of khomeini, by its agressive methods and stupid people who had seen his image in the moon, and by an army general which betrayed commands of shapour bakhtiar to stop these people (by saying we don't take side in the conflict between the 2 governments), grabbed all the power. Shapour bakhtiar fled to France.
> 
> Saddam seeing that this fanatic khomeini was isolating Iran and that Iran was in chaos, just like how the rashidun caliphate had smelled the chaos in Sassanid Iran (civil war during years of 628-632, changing 10 kings in 4 years war!!), attacked Iran. Else he would be smashed if Iran was at least neutral towards the rest of the world. You know that saddam didnt dare to look at Iran when Shah was in power.
> 
> Now the amount of persians, we can measure that by people who speak persian as first language. There are different researches, different outcomes: 53 %, 62% and even 68%.
> Lets take the average from these percentages: 61% persian, about 75% are Iranic.
> In my opinion 90% of Iran should become speakers of Iranian languages and at least 75% of Iran should become mainly persian speaking to reduce the risk to our country.
> 
> Persian populations should be settled in Turkmen, Arab areas, while Lurs who have affinity with Kurdish culture, while speaking persian dialect, should be settled in sunni Kurdish cities such as sanandaj and mahabad. Lurs are fierce nationalists when it comes to Iran. They can create an internal opposition group which represents the kurds, outplaying the foreign ones, and at same time giving more cultural rights to the sunni kurds, checkmating the opportunists who are waiting for something to happen in Iran. They could give room to a multi-party system. But there are just to many could's and can's which they simply will not do.
> 
> Before the war Saddam sent many faily kurds/lurs to Iran because they were Iranians. Islamic republic should have used that occasion to sent all arabs to Iraq, both sunni and shia arabs. When Soviet Union fell, they there were chances for Iran to either negotiate a strong position for caspian sea share (which is now reduced to something between 13% to 20%) while Iran had 50% share. There were also chances to either claim our lost lands back or to at least (by negotiation) send populations who are not Iranic back to their countries. Turkmens used to kidnap and sell Iranian women in Central Asia till not long time ago.
> 
> But from this abbasid government which is named islamic republic you can't expect anything which is in interest of Iran, just like when during the Qajar time, persian language lost its influence in what is today India and Pakistan. Instead of educating Iranian ethnicities about Iranian culture and history, so that at least Iranian ethnicities don't become alienated to their own country, they open shia cultural organisations in Bosnia (with absolutely no profit). They kill you if you talk about Iranian culture or try to organize Iranian culture, just like how they killed this poor guy Dr. Kasra Vafadari (a zoroastrian by birth) in 2006, and many others like Dariush Forouhar.
> . Last week they arrested other zoroastrian (Karan Vafadari, maybe a familymember of the killed person), giving false accusations as reason. They curse our history, culture, kings.
> 
> They've put all their eggs in a shia basket, when it goes wrong, they'll lose all the eggs, and whole country will be in danger. People-to-people activity is only thing we can do now, and waiting for the death of the old clerics and those who were above 15 years in 1979. This whole generation should die out because the second generation has cleaner brains, or at least have some brains in their head. Other option is revolution and then we'll have to put the country at risk of civil war and opportunists. That rist we can't take.


Judging by your before comments, I think you are one of those delusional Shah lovers, the ones who live in 2500 years ago. The only threat that we may face is an ideology like yours. So far our ppl aren't looking at each other in the eye of ethnicity. If some day a delusional person like you gets into power in Iran and wants to go by you "settling" plan and starts to divide the country on basis of ethnicity, that will start a civil war in the county. You are so delusional that you wrote almost a thesis on how to disintegrate our country from within and you think you are the smart guy and the ayatollahs are the idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Cthulhu said:


> Judging by your before comments, I think you are one of those delusional Shah lovers, the ones who live in 2500 years ago. The only threat that we may face is an ideology like yours. So far our ppl aren't looking at each other in the eye of ethnicity. If some day a delusional person like you gets into power in Iran and wants to go by you "settling" plan and starts to divide the country on basis of ethnicity, that will start a civil war in the county. You are so delusional that you wrote almost a thesis on how to disintegrate our country from within and you think you are the smart guy and the ayatollahs are the idiots.


Shah sleeps under my shoes. You live in times of fictional figure abraham (2000 BC) which is 4000 years ago. I don't say we're in danger, absolutely not, and majority of Iran doesnt think in ethnicity, but we have to be carefull, at least educating our people about our common past, but then we've to mention the pre-islam history. Is that ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Shah sleeps under my shoes. You live in times of fictional figure abraham (2000 BC) which is 4000 years ago. I don't say we're in danger, absolutely not, and majority of Iran doesnt think in ethnicity, but we have to be carefull, at least educating our people about our common past, but then we've to mention the pre-islam history. Are we allowed mr khayenei?


All your posts, even your name really shows who's stuck in 4000 years ago and lives in history and wants to run a country by history. As far as i'm concerned, history is for learning lessons, not living in it. Mohammad Reza Shah tried governing with "Cyrus the Great" and his cylinder, it didn't work for him, did it? I've encountered many ppl like you, the idiots that live in history, the idiots who stuck in Achaemenid Empire time and want to form a national pride by what we were 2500 years ago, not by what we are now and can be in the future. And btw you know what, the ayatollahs are way better than idiot ppl like you, cause at least they only look at ppl in the eye of religion, not ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Cthulhu said:


> All your posts, even your name really shows who's stuck in 4000 years ago and lives in history and wants to run a country by history. As far as i'm concerned, history is for learning lessons, not living in it. Mohammad Reza Shah tried governing with "Cyrus the Great" and his cylinder, it didn't work for him, did it? I've encountered many ppl like you, the idiots that live in history, the idiots who stuck in Achaemenid Empire time and want to form a national pride by what we were 2500 years ago, not by what we are now and can be in the future. And btw you know what, the ayatollahs are way better than idiot ppl like you, cause *at least they only look at ppl in the eye of religion,* not ethnicity.


Yes like isis. People like you separatist-huggers and communist and islamists made us lose 50% of Iran in the past 300 years. Good that you encounter many like me because there are many like me and we and our ideas increase every year.


----------



## Aramagedon

You are a mania racist idiot.


Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> They don't do these things. More chance that they would settle millions of shia from nigeria in Iran than doing what you mentioned.
> 
> From this government not much is expected when it comes to long term Iranian interests. The problem with governments who rule in the name of an ideology (baathism, velayat faqih, communism etc) there is a danger that when the system is collapsing they'll put the country in auction.
> 
> For example see Bashar al-assad, a secular dictator who basically sold his soul and power and syrian sovereignty to other forces and regions and ideologies (Russians, kurds, islamic republic), not that I care as as he's better than FSA Islamists and those who want to revive the umayads (al-qaeda, isis, some parts of fsa).
> 
> After 1979 they enforced themselves upon the country instead of searching for a pluraristic solution which was proposed by Shahpour Bakhtiar (whom they killed in France). Bakhtiar had ended savak (intelligence service of shah), freed all polical prisoners, made the press completely free, was establishing a multi-party system till khomeini came back from Iran, (shapour bakhtiar allowing him because he had a democratic view). Khomeini came and said "I'll set up government, i'll slap the mouth of other governments", refering to the government of Shapour Bakhtiar.
> 
> Like Libya, Iran now had 2 governments, running the country... at the same time.
> It didnt took long till the system of khomeini, by its agressive methods and stupid people who had seen his image in the moon, and by an army general which betrayed commands of shapour bakhtiar to stop these people (by saying we don't take side in the conflict between the 2 governments), grabbed all the power. Shapour bakhtiar fled to France.
> 
> Saddam seeing that this fanatic khomeini was isolating Iran and that Iran was in chaos, just like how the rashidun caliphate had smelled the chaos in Sassanid Iran (civil war during years of 628-632, changing 10 kings in 4 years war!!), attacked Iran. Else he would be smashed if Iran was at least neutral towards the rest of the world. You know that saddam didnt dare to look at Iran when Shah was in power.
> 
> Now the amount of persians, we can measure that by people who speak persian as first language. There are different researches, different outcomes: 53 %, 62% and even 68%.
> Lets take the average from these percentages: 61% persian, about 75% are Iranic.
> In my opinion 90% of Iran should become speakers of Iranian languages and at least 75% of Iran should become mainly persian speaking to reduce the risk to our country.
> 
> Persian populations should be settled in Turkmen, Arab areas, while Lurs who have affinity with Kurdish culture, while speaking persian dialect, should be settled in sunni Kurdish cities such as sanandaj and mahabad. Lurs are fierce nationalists when it comes to Iran. They can create an internal opposition group which represents the kurds, outplaying the foreign ones, and at same time giving more cultural rights to the sunni kurds, checkmating the opportunists who are waiting for something to happen in Iran. They could give room to a multi-party system. But there are just to many could's and can's which they simply will not do.
> 
> Before the war Saddam sent many faily kurds/lurs to Iran accusing them of being Iranians. Islamic republic should have used that occasion to sent all arabs to Iraq. When Soviet Union fell, there were chances for Iran to negotiate a strong position for caspian sea share (which is now reduced to something between 13% to 20%) while Iran had 50% share or to reclaim our lost lands back or to at least (by negotiation) send populations who are not Iranic back to their countries. Turkmens used to kidnap and sell Iranian women in Central Asia till not long time ago.
> 
> But from this abbasid government which is named islamic republic you can't expect anything which is in interest of Iran, just like when during the Qajar time, persian language lost its influence in what is today India and Pakistan. Instead of educating Iranian ethnicities about Iranian culture and history, so that at least Iranian ethnicities don't become alienated to their own country, they open shia cultural organisations in Bosnia (with absolutely no profit). They kill you if you talk about Iranian culture or try to organize Iranian culture, just like how they killed this poor guy Dr. Kasra Vafadari (a zoroastrian by birth) in 2006, and many others like Dariush Forouhar.
> . Last week they arrested other zoroastrian (Karan Vafadari, maybe a familymember of the killed person), giving false accusations as reason. They curse our history, culture, kings.
> 
> They've put all their eggs in a shia basket, when it goes wrong, they'll lose all the eggs, and whole country will be in danger. People-to-people activity is only thing we can do now, and waiting for the death of the old clerics and those who were above 15 years in 1979. This whole generation should die out because the second generation has cleaner brains, or at least have some brains in their head. Other option is revolution and then we'll have to put the country at risk of civil war and opportunists. That rist we can't take.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

2800 said:


> You are a mania racist idiot.


Calling me racist when I say more cultural rights for Sunni kurds and tit for tat actions against Saddam and reclaiming our lands, defendig our rights in caspian sea, being pro democratic multi-party system?

Whatever I am, get used to it litte roach. Today your racist animals tried to stop my bakhtiari lor people attending nowruz at pasargad because of our pride and traditional Iranian clothes.

We'll be the boots upon the heads that wear black turbans. This is an oath which I give you little wahabi islamist vermin insect.
This should be your last time accusing me of being racist idiot else i'll verbally level your holy ones to the ground.

@SALMAN F
You're my witness, and i dont care what your ethnic background is, since you dont tolerate dictators you're equal to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Calm down guys.
Todays is Nowruz.
all of Iranian group celebrate Nowruz.





many of our Volleyball team player are Turkmen.




also in our soccer team best forward




also you don't have any clue for your points Mr talking.
we are all behind of all Iranian people and your comments are not represent Iranian view.


Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> send populations who are not Iranic back to their countries. Turkmens used to kidnap and sell Iranian women in Central Asia till not long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Calling me racist when I say more cultural rights for Sunni kurds and tit for tat actions against Saddam and reclaiming our lands, defendig our rights in caspian search?
> 
> Whatever I am, get used to it litte roach. Today your racist animals tried to stop my bakhtiari lor people attending nowruz at pasargad because of our pride and traditional Iranian clothes.
> 
> We'll be the boots upon the heads that wear black turbans. This is an oath which I give you little wahabi islamist vermin insect.
> This should be your last time accusing me of being racist idiot else i'll verbally level your holy ones to the ground.
> 
> @SALMAN F
> You're my witness, and i dont care what your ethnic background is, since you dont tolerate dictators you're equal to me.


Animal you said we must expel Turkmens, Arabs which is sick !

You barked we must make everyone speak Persian which is again stupid! You must settle in madhouse don't pollute PDF you mania dog's shit ! go to madhouse as soon as possible !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SubWater said:


> Calm down guys.
> Todays is Nowruz.
> all of Iranian group celebrate Nowruz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> many of our Volleyball team player are Turkmen.


Why are you putting my text out of context, I said at least by negotiation in front of what you copy and pasted here and many of them could become happy to join their brothers.
This population exchange happened in many soviet countries who became free from soviet union and it also happened between greece and turkey, it also happened with armenians, even now some of them go from Iraq and Syria to Armenia to become citizen there.

@SALMAN F



> Animal you said we must expel Turkmens, Arabs which is sick !
> You barked we must make everyone speak Persian which is again stupid! You must settle in madhouse don't pollute PDF you mania dog's shit ! go to madhouse as soon as possible !!!


@2800

Putting my text out of context, ignoring the geopolitical situation to which I related some actions that Iran could have done (if you read my text) makes it worth to me to call you a lying animal. And yes like in usa, france and many of neighbouring countries we'll do the same with our national language, Persian Will be at least spoken by 75% of the population as first language.

You're mentally ill like that lunatic demon) which we cursed today and his wandering thief children who you worship and who would like to smash our nowruz gathering today. You've no right to celebrate holy nowruz which is in contrast of demon-worship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> This population exchange happened in many soviet countries who became free from soviet union and it also happened between greece and turkey, it also happened with armenians, even now some of them go from Iraq and Syria to Armenia to become citizen there.


those countries you mentioned face with ethnic war and civil war which never happened in Iran even some countries are spending millions of dollars to create ethnic and religion war in Iran but again all of them are failed and will fail.
even speaking about that is disgusting, they carry Iranian citizenship and we are ready for help them every time they ask.
even now Turks are unhappy for losing greeks and armenian population, diversity is good things and hopefully Iran from ancient time till know have been diverse country even I can say for the first time Iranian Empires in ancient time create diverse nation with different ethnics in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SubWater said:


> those countries you mentioned face with ethnic war and civil war which never happened in Iran even some countries are spending millions of dollars to create ethnic and religion war in Iran but again all of them are failed and will fail.
> even speaking about that is disgusting, they carry Iranian citizenship and we are ready for help them every time they ask.
> even now Turks are unhappy for losing greeks and armenian population, diversity is good things and hopefully Iran from ancient time till know have been diverse country even I can say for the first time Iranian Empires in ancient time create diverse nation with different ethnics in it.


Not all them had war or moved because of war. Many wanted simply to belong to their group. We dont live in times of empires anymore.

_The first time in history Turkmens had shown resistance to central authority of Iran was in early 1920 when Reza Khan unified Iran he meet resistance of a Turkmen group and a leader called Anna-Geldi Ach, the later used to deploy sneak attacks from Turkmen Sahra and use hit and run tactis and hide into modern Turkmenistan before SSR Turkmen was formed_

Diversity is good as long as they respect the Iranian languages, history, culture (identity) and don't steal our cities like merv, Samarkand and bukhara, baku as soon as they've a chance and don't assimilate and kill our people. I just say being carefull is not wrong, never promoted violence, everything should happen peacefull.

@SALMAN F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Why are you putting my text out of context, I said at least by negotiation in front of what you copy and pasted here and many of them could become happy to join their brothers.
> This population exchange happened in many soviet countries who became free from soviet union and it also happened between greece and turkey, it also happened with armenians, even now some of them go from Iraq and Syria to Armenia to become citizen there.
> 
> @SALMAN F
> 
> 
> @2800
> 
> Putting my text out of context, ignoring the geopolitical situation to which I related some actions that Iran could have done (if you read my text) makes it worth to me to call you a lying animal. And yes like in usa, france and many of neighbouring countries we'll do the same with our national language, Persian Will be at least spoken by 75% of the population as first language.
> 
> You're mentally ill like that lunatic demonic childrapist (ktd=kir to dahanesh) which we cursed today and his wandering thief children who you worship and who would like to smash our nowruz gathering today. You've no right to celebrate holy nowruz which is in contrast of demon-worship.




Dog's shit you are in no place to tell me celebrate Nowruz or not. Millions of Iranians and people of our conquests in past are celebrating nowruz for 3000 years.

Racist silly animals like you are hurtful for the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> This should be your last time accusing me of being racist


Calling for deporting red blooded Iranians because of their race or religion is racism thorough and through. You are a Persian nationalist and I've seen this all throughout your posts. There is no missing your sick agenda. I bet if you lived in the west, if people asked where you're from you'd say "I'm from Persia" or something childish like that.

Give it up. You've exposed yourself as a racist and a nationalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## warfareknow

I smell small d..... racist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The first time in history Turkmens had shown resistance to central authority of Iran was in early 1920 when Reza Khan unified Iran he meet resistance of a Turkmen group and a leader called Anna-Geldi Ach, the later used to deploy sneak attacks from Turkmen Sahra and use hit and run tactis and hide into modern Turkmenistan before SSR Turkmen was formed


ٰٰWhen Reza the bully wanted to unify Iran, he meet resistance of Lurs too, does it means that they were traitors or something??? Should we settle them in Loot desert for that???


Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Yes like isis. People like you separatist-huggers and communist and islamists made us lose 50% of Iran in the past 300 years. Good that you encounter many like me because there are many like me and we and our ideas increase every year.


Look at Turkey, a secular country in way worse position in manner of ethnic divide than us. Right now Turks in Turkey thread think "we need to re-Turkify our population", look at the sh*t they are going through right now because of this exact policy that the were imposing since Ataturk. Because they wanted so much to Turkify their population, they lunched some genocides against their minorities, they were even hostile to Kurdish language. Apparently its not working for them, does it? And as long as they think Turkey is a country for Turks, they will never ever be able to solve this problem. And yet, they choose to blame everyone else for their problem, and they are too blind to see the problem is their own policy. Saddam Hussein's regime, another example of secular government, back in the days he thought to himself "I will rush into Iran with my army, the ppl of Khuzestan provinces will welcome me with open arms, cause they are Arabs, And i will separate Khuzestan from Iran, and we will live happily ever after." However, resistance to the invasion was fierce, He faced 34 days of resistance by Khorramshahr people with almost bare hands, which stalled the Iraqi military's advance, and ultimately opened a window of opportunity for an Iranian counter-offensive. Admiral Ali Shamkhani, one of the top generals in Iran-Iraq war is an Iranian Arab himself. Back in the days many of those Arab monarch dictators and Saddam himself were wondering why this guy is fighting on the opposite side? And yet when it came to his own country, Saddam lunched a genocide against his Kurdish population with chemical gas. Now look at where Iraq is today and where we are now. I guess Saddam never understood what did he miscalculate, did he?
You think the U.S, Israel, and those GCC monarchies in their fight with mullahs never played the separatism card??? You think it didn't occur to them??? They did, they themselves admit it. But it didn't worked for them (and never will), cause those groups that they were supporting were not able to recruit, cause fortunately these ayatollahs are not hostile toward any minorities, because of their race, language or culture.
Ayatollahs are smart enough to not go by your idiotic policies, i have no problem with secular government, but i'd choose those Ayatollahs over a secular government with your policies in any seconds, cause i'm sure that will disintegrate my country and i have a little evidence to support my claim.
Fortunately so far we weren't hostile to our minorities, their language and their culture. That why we are in far better position today than any other country in the middle east. The only problem we have is racist pieces of sh*t ppl like you who hate other ppl because of their race, the ppl who hate Arabs just because they are Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

AmirPatriot said:


> Calling for deporting red blooded Iranians because of their race or religion is racism thorough and through. You are a Persian nationalist and I've seen this all throughout your posts. There is no missing your sick agenda. I bet if you lived in the west, if people asked where you're from you'd say "I'm from Persia" or something childish like that.
> 
> Give it up. You've exposed yourself as a racist and a nationalist.


I never denied that I'm an Iranian nationalist..lol, and I have written that I prefer Iran over so called persia (fake name). If you had read my comments you would know that. Furtber I don't take back one single word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I never denied that I'm an Iranian nationalist


Not that I think Nationalism of any flavour is a positive thing, but you aren't even an Iranian nationalist, when you want to deport Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Cthulhu said:


> ٰٰWhen Reza the bully wanted to unify Iran, he meet resistance of Lurs too, does it means that they were traitors or something??? Should we settle them in Loot desert for that???
> 
> Look at Turkey, a secular country in way worse position in manner of ethnic divide than us. Right now Turks in Turkey thread think "we need to re-Turkify our population", look at the sh*t they are going through right now because of this exact policy that the were imposing since Ataturk. Because they wanted so much to Turkify their population, they lunched some genocides against their minorities, they were even hostile to Kurdish language. Apparently its not working for them, does it? And as long as they think Turkey is a country for Turks, they will never ever be able to solve this problem. And yet, they choose to blame everyone else for their problem, and they are too blind to see the problem is their own policy.
> 
> I guess Saddam never understood what did he miscalculate, did he?
> 
> You think the U.S, Israel, and those GCC monarchies in their fight with mullahs never played the separatism card??? You think it didn't occur to them??? They did, they themselves admit it. But it didn't worked for them (and never will), cause those groups that they were supporting were not able to recruit, cause fortunately these ayatollahs are not hostile toward any minorities, because of their race, language or culture.
> Ayatollahs are smart enough to not go by your idiotic policies, i have no problem with secular government, but i'd choose those Ayatollahs over a secular government with your policies in any seconds, cause i'm sure that will disintegrate my country and i have a little evidence to support my claim.
> Fortunately so far we weren't hostile to our minorities, their language and their culture. That why we are in far better position today than any other country in the middle east. The only problem we have is racist pieces of sh*t ppl like you who hate other ppl because of their race, the ppl who hate Arabs just because they are Arabs.



Reza the bully did great when he united Iran, something communists/islamists thugs like you hated.
Hé should have killed anyone that didnt accept the proposal of uniting Iran and one central government, be it lurs, persian or anyone.
If arabs of Iran were 25% we would have same problems now as Turkey. 
Further about Iraq and chemical weapons... Iraq is an artifical country and Saddam was an animal, those things will simply not happen to Iran. If you had read my post better and not out of context you would see that I wrote to give sunni kurds more rights so that enemy doesnt use them. I'm also pro intensive investments in regions like baluchistan and Kurdistan because there is more poverty. These investments will reduce the chance of people becoming sepatarist. 
There is nothing racist about making persian language stronger. It's our national language, its position will become stronger. If some dont like that they're free to move.



AmirPatriot said:


> Not that I think Nationalism of any flavour is a positive thing, but you aren't even an Iranian nationalist, when you want to deport Iranians.


You're an backward islamist, like isis and muslim brotherhood and you dont like us. We know your failed ideology and its clash with nationalism. You like primitive laws and corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You like primitive laws and corruption.



You like making baseless allegations. 

You don't have to be an Islamist or a communist (of which I am neither) to know that nationalism of any type is dangerous, primarily because it breeds racists such as yourself who want to deport people based on their ethnicity or religion.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

AmirPatriot said:


> You like making baseless allegations.
> 
> You don't have to be an Islamist or a communist (of which I am neither) to know that nationalism of any type is dangerous, primarily because it breeds racists such as yourself who want to deport people based on their ethnicity or religion.


You stone people to death, kill journalists and bloggers and marry underage girls. You dont have to be nationalist or communist to know what kind of people you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You stone people to death, kill journalists and bloggers and marry underage girls



I have not done any of those things. 



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You dont have to be nationalist of communist to know what kind of people you are.



I'm a normal Muslim Iranian. I am also a Patriot - hence the username. Now if you nationalists have any problem with that, its your fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

AmirPatriot said:


> I have not done any of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a normal Muslim Iranian. I am also a Patriot - hence the username. Now if you nationalists have any problem with that, its your fault.


He is one of those Aryan nationalist monarchy lovers, They have binary mind set, in the mind of these guys when you don't agree with their racist nationalistic polices, you're either a communist or an Islamist. It doesn't matter how mush you explain to these guys why their policies are dangerous, they don't even think about what you've wrote, cause in the mind of these guys by default you are Islamist or communist, so every thing you say is false. It doesn't matter what you write, their response will always be "You are an Islamist, go blow yourself up like isis" or "go lick Stalin's a**hole you communist traitor".



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Reza the bully did great when he united Iran, something communists/islamists thugs like you hated.
> Hé should have killed anyone that didnt accept the proposal of uniting Iran and one central government, be it lurs, persian or anyone.
> If arabs of Iran were 25% we would have same problems now as Turkey.
> Further about Iraq and chemical weapons... Iraq is an artifical country and Saddam was an animal, those things will simply not happen to Iran. If you had read my post better and not out of context you would see that I wrote to give sunni kurds more rights so that enemy doesnt use them. I'm also pro intensive investments in regions like baluchistan and Kurdistan because there is more poverty. These investments will reduce the chance of people becoming sepatarist.
> There is nothing racist about making persian language stronger. It's our national language, its position will become stronger. If some dont like that they're free to move.
> 
> 
> You're an backward islamist, like isis and muslim brotherhood and you dont like us. We know your failed ideology and its clash with nationalism. You like primitive laws and corruption.


You don't want to understand, do you? Your ideology is Persian/Aryan nationalism, it's different than Patriotism and it's even way more dangerous than Islamism or Communism. Persian nationalism means you want to make Iran a country of Persians, so naturally Arabs, Kurds, Azeri Turks, Turkmens, Balochs and etc have no place in this country, and i guess in the back of your mind you know that, that's why you want to settle Persians in Turkmen and Arab areas. Your ultimate goal is a homogeneous Persian country, Do you know who else wanted to create a homogeneous country? Hitler and Natzis back in days in Germany, and it only brought the holocaust to this world. Saddam Hussein went by Arab nationalism in Iraq, it failed. Ataturk went by Turk nationalism in Turkey, it's failing, why do you think Persian nationalism won't fail in Iran??? Cause "those things will simply not happen to Iran"? As simple as that? Do you think it will be an exception to a failed ideology? Do you think if we start promoting Persian nationalism in Iran, not only it won't disintegrate the country, but the countries that you call "Indo-Iranian" will come together and join us to create the greater Iran again? So answer me this, if Turkmens doesn't want you to systematically settle Persians in their areas and see this as a demographic war on them, what are you going to do next? Lunch a genocide against them with chemical weapons? Throw them out of their areas by force?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> He is one of those Aryan nationalist monarchy lovers, They have binary mind set, in the mind of these guys when you don't agree with their racist nationalistic polices, you're either a communist or an Islamist. It doesn't matter how mush you explain to these guys why their policies are dangerous, they don't even think about what you've wrote, cause in the mind of these guys by default you are Islamist or communist, so every thing you say is false. It doesn't matter what you write, their response will always be "You are an Islamist, go blow yourself up like isis" or "go lick Stalin's a**hole you communist traitor".
> 
> 
> You don't want to understand, do you? Your ideology is Persian/Aryan nationalism, it's different than Patriotism and it's even way more dangerous than Islamism or Communism. Persian nationalism means you want to make Iran a country of Persians, so naturally Arabs, Kurds, Azeri Turks, Turkmens, Balochs and etc have no place in this country, and i guess in the back of your mind you know that, that's why you want to settle Persians in Turkmen and Arab areas. Your ultimate goal is a homogeneous Persian country, Do you know who else wanted to create a homogeneous country? Hitler and Natzis back in days in Germany, and it only brought the holocaust to this world. Saddam Hussein went by Arab nationalism in Iraq, it failed. Ataturk went by Turk nationalism in Turkey, it's failing, why do you think Persian nationalism won't fail in Iran??? Cause "those things will simply not happen to Iran"? As simple as that? Do you think it will be an exception to a failed ideology? Do you think if we start promoting Persian nationalism in Iran, not only it won't disintegrate the country, but the countries that you call "Indo-Iranian" will come together and join us to create the greater Iran again? So answer me this, if Turkmens doesn't want you to systematically settle Persians in their areas and see this as a demographic war on them, what are you going to do next? Lunch a genocide against them with chemical weapons? Throw them out of their areas by force?


Mate do not even answer to that lunatic. Your time is worth. He's either badly high on hasheesh in netherlands or you're taking to a loony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

2800 said:


> Mate do not even answer to that lunatic. Your time is worth. He's either badly high on hasheesh in netherlands or you're taking to a loony.


If i don't answer to this guy, some may think he represents the Persian point of view.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Cthulhu said:


> *He is one of those Aryan nationalist monarchy lovers*,


I think I was not clear enough when I said shah sleeps under my boots? Your mindset is more like one of a handicapped person, because it seems you don't understand or don't want to understand. 
wtf is aryan nationlism lol, I'm Iranian nationalist and want persian language to have a strong position in Iran. I know it's very difficult for your small brain to receive so much information at once. 
Those areas were always full of persians, so yes, persians have the right to move there and to live there, especially khuzestan, there are already many persians, same for khorasan. Exception would be Kurdistan which is fine as it is. 

Arabs and turkmens are relatively newcomers in Iran and they settled in persian lands. We have freedom of movement in Iran, so no one has the right to complain about people moving to live in other places in Iran. No one has the right to complain about groups of Iranians moving to other places within Iran. Know that when some complain that they are enemies. 
And about genocide, holocaust, chemical weapons blabla, irrelevant for this discussion.



2800 said:


> Mate do not even answer to that lunatic. Your time is worth. He's either badly high on hasheesh in netherlands or you're taking to a loony.


Watch your words jooje.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

AmirPatriot said:


> I have not done any of those things.
> 
> I'm a normal Muslim Iranian.* I am also a* *Patriot *- hence the username. Now if you nationalists have any problem with that, its your fault.


You didnt do it personally but your silence supports it.
Na sharghi, na gharbi, jomhuriye eslami... explain that to the mother of Sattar Beheshti, explain that to others in jail, to family of other victims. 
You wash your hands with blood of innocent people, like that old fool sitting on kings chair. That's the opposite of heroism and patriotism. 
Being silent/neutral towards these cases means agreeing with the murders and torturing of innocents.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> your silence supports it.



Who are you to define my political viewpoints? Nobody, that's who. 

Like all normal people, I both support and do not support certain actions of all governments, and that includes Iran.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

KCTV DPRK North Korea Ground Test High-Thrust Rocket Engine کره شمالی آزمایش نسل جدیدی موتور موشک






کره شمالی نسل جدیدی از موتور موشک را با موفقیت آزمایش کرد
کره جنوبی روز یکشنبه از آزمایش موفقیت‌آمیز نسل جدیدی از موتورهای باتوان بالا را که در موشک و ماهواره‌بر استفاده می‌شوند، خبر داد.
بنا بر اعلام خبرگزاری مرکزی کره شمالی، این آزمایش در حضور «کیم جونگ اون» رهبر این کشور انجام شده است.
کیم جونگ اون آزمایش موفق این موتور را «تولدی تازه» برای صنعت موشکی کره شمالی توصیف کرده است.
خبرگزاری کره شمالی نوشته است که این موتور کمک می‌کند تا پیونگ‌یانگ بتواند ماهواره‌برهایی در سطح جهانی تولید کند.
این آزمایش در حالی صورت گرفته که «رکس تیلرسون» وزیر خارجه آمریکا به شرق آسیا سفر کرده است. وی روز جمعه در سئول، پایتخت کره جنوبی، گفت «همه گزینه‌ها» برای مقابله با برنامه موشکی و اتمی کره شمالی روی میز است.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13951229000060
Kim Jong Un Watches Ground Jet Test of Newly Developed High-Thrust Engine
Pyongyang, March 19 (KCNA) -- Kim Jong Un, chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea, chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the DPRK and supreme commander of the Korean People's Army, watched the ground jet test of Korean-style high-thrust engine newly developed by the Academy of the National Defence Science. After being told about the production of the new-type high-thrust engine, he personally visited the Sohae Satellite Launching Ground at dawn to learn in detail about the technical specifications of the engine and preparations for the test and guided it. The test was conducted to confirm the overall technical indices of the engine such as features of thrust power in the combustion chamber, accurate movement of turbine pump, control system and various valves and their structural safety and reliability.He mounted an observation post and gave an order to start the test.
http://www.kcna.kp/kcna.user.special.getArticlePage.kcmsf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Something fun i found  IRIAF F-5E vs F-15C pure dog fight joy. Simulator: DCS World

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

و بعله ، تحریم های موشکی و لیبیاسیون ایران از راه می رسند 

توی همون لینکی که دادم می توانید پیش بینی هام رو بخونید ..

Blender 
Swordman

حالا اون محمد رجبعلی بره چارت نشون بده


----------



## yavar

Turkey Erdogan: Iran's racism history & policy in Iraq, Iran FM Qassemi respond اتهامات اردوغان






جدیدترین مهمل بافی اردوغان: تهران سیاست نژادپرستانه‌ای در عراق در پیش گرفته است!
«اردوغان» ایران را به سیاست‌های نژادپرستانه در عراق متهم کرد
«رجب طیب اردوغان» رئیس جمهور ترکیه امروز (شنبه) ایران را به اتخاذ سیاست‌های نژادپرستانه و تبعیض قومی در عراق متهم کرد.
http://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/704120/اردوغان-ایران-را-به-سیاست-های-نژادپرستانه-در-عراق-متهم-کرد
جدیدترین مهمل بافی اردوغان: تهران سیاست نژادپرستانه‌ای در عراق در پیش گرفته است!
http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6026555/ج...سیاست-نژادپرستانه‌ای-در-عراق-در-پیش-گرفته-است
سخنگوی وزارت خارجه ایران ضمن توصیه به مقامات ترکیه برای وارد نکردن مسائل انساندوستانه در کشمکشهای سیاسی، از آنان خواست به حق حاکمیت کشورهای همسایه و خواست ملتهای سوریه و عراق که دولتهای منتخب خود را برگزیده اند، احترام بگذارند.
http://fa.alalam.ir/news/1943724
واکنش ایران به اظهارات توجیه ناپذیر مقامات ترکیه
قاسمی در ادامه با رد اظهارات بی ربط و نادرست معاون نخست وزیر ترکیه مبنی بر اینکه موج جدید سه میلیون نفری از مهاجران ساکن ایران به سمت ترکیه و سپس اروپا در راه است، گفت: ایران بیش از 30 سال است میزبان میلیونها مهاجر از کشورهای همسایه است و ترکیه باید از ایران بیاموزد که چگونه برای بیش از سه دهه میلیونها مهاجر را در خود جای داده و هیچ گاه از این موضوع انسانی و بشر دوستانه برای مقاصد و اهداف خاص و طراحی شده سیاسی ضد هیچ کشوری سوء استفاده نکرده است.
http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1569143/واکنش-ایران-به-اظهارات-توجیه-ناپذیر-مقامات-ترکیه
Iran dismisses Turkey’s claims as justification for its expansionist policies
Iranian Foreign Ministry Spokesman Bahram Qassemi expressed regret on Sunday that Turkish officials continue to make “baseless, meddlesome and troublesome” remarks against the country’s neighbors.
“By accusing others and repeating fictitious claims, they [Turkish officials] are trying to justify their meddlesome and expansionist policies toward their neighbors,” he added
http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/...i-Deputy-Prime-Minister-Veysi-Kaynak-refugees

Turkey Erdogan at the Tatlıdil Forum on 25 March 2017 : dynamism from the sectarian thriller. It is an event in Iraq that is a result of Iran's racism in its history and policy in Iraq and Iranian Foreign Ministry Spokesman Bahram Qassemi response

Suriye’de siviller bombalanırken, Irak’ta mezhep gerilimi yükselirken -ki ben bunu sadece mezhep gerilimi olarak da görmüyorum aynı zamanda mezhep geriliminden dinamizmini alan aslında bir ırkçılıktır Irak’taki olay, o da İran’ın adeta kendi o tarihten gelen ırkçılığını bölgede yayılmacı politikalarıyla geliştirmesidir
http://www.milliyet.com.tr/cumhurbaskani-erdogan-avrupa-giderek-antalya-yerelhaber-1933698/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

شیخ ناصری حزب الله جنبش نجبا عراق: ما جلان آزاد خواهیم کرد، اجازه نمی دهدهیم نضامیانامیکار در عراق بمانند
Sheikh Al-Nasseri Hizbullah Al-Nujaba Movement Iraq: We Will Liberate Golan, Not Allow U.S. Presence in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Turkey DPM Kaynak: Iranian state ignoring 3 million immigrat wave toward us,Iran FM Qassemi respond





ویسی کایناک: ایران چشمان خود را نسبت به مهاجرت به خاک ترکیه می‌بندد
هشدار ترکیه: ۳ میلیون پناهجو می خواهند از ایران به ترکیه و اروپا بروند
"ویسی کایناک" معاون نخست وزیر ترکیه یکشنبه، 6 فروردین‌ماه در گفتگو با شبکه سی ان ان ترک، گفت: اطلاعاتی به دست ما رسیده است که نشان می‌دهد 3 میلیون پناهجو که اکثریت آنها افغانی هستند، قصد دارند از مرز ایران وارد ترکیه شوند.
وی همچنین ایران را در این باره مسئول دانست و مدعی شد: ایران چشمان خود را نسبت به مهاجرت این تعداد از پناهجویان به خاک ترکیه می‌بندد.
http://www.asriran.com/fa/news/531049/هشدار-ترکیه-3-میلیون-پناهجو-می-خواهند-از-ایران-به-ترکیه-و-اروپا-بروند-وزارت-خارجه-بی-ربط-نگویید

واکنش ایران به اظهارات توجیه ناپذیر مقامات ترکیه
سخنگوی وزارت امور خارجه قاسمی در ادامه با رد اظهارات بی ربط و نادرست معاون نخست وزیر ترکیه مبنی بر اینکه موج جدید سه میلیون نفری از مهاجران ساکن ایران به سمت ترکیه و سپس اروپا در راه است، گفت: ایران بیش از 30 سال است میزبان میلیونها مهاجر از کشورهای همسایه است و ترکیه باید از ایران بیاموزد که چگونه برای بیش از سه دهه میلیونها مهاجر را در خود جای داده و هیچ گاه از این موضوع انسانی و بشر دوستانه برای مقاصد و اهداف خاص و طراحی شده سیاسی ضد هیچ کشوری سوء استفاده نکرده است.
قاسمی گفت: متاسفانه اظهارات بی اساس و مداخله گرایانه و مشکل ساز مقامات ترکیه درباره کشورهای همسایه ادامه دارد وتلاش می کنند با اتهام به دیگران و تکرار ادعاهای موهوم، سیاست های مداخله جویانه و توسعه طلبانه درقبال همسایگان خویش را توجیه نمایند.
http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1569143/واکنش-ایران-به-اظهارات-توجیه-ناپذیر-مقامات-ترکیه
Turkey Deputy Prime Minister Veysi Kaynak 3 million new immigration wave from Iran "We worry that the Iranian state is ignoring their migration toward Turkey,"
https://www.dailysabah.com/mideast/...ome-to-turkey-from-iran-deputy-pm-kaynak-says

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/th...y-pm.aspx?PageID=238&NID=111253&NewsCatID=341

Iranian Foreign Ministry Spokesman Bahram Qassemi :
“Iran has been hosting millions of refugees from its neighboring countries for more than 30 years,” Qassemi said. "Turkey must learn from Iran how it has hosted millions of refugees for more than three decades and has never abused this human and humanitarian issue for specific and politically-motivated purposes against any other country.” He recommended Turkish officials to avoid conflating humanitarian issues with political disputes, urging them to respect the national sovereignty of their neighboring states, particularly Iraq and Syria. “The Islamic Republic of Iran regards respect for the national sovereignty and territorial integrity of neighboring countries as the best option for strengthening and developing relations among nations and countries,” Qassemi said.
http://presstv.ir/Detail/2017/03/26...i-Deputy-Prime-Minister-Veysi-Kaynak-refugees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Former England PM Tony Blair anti-Iran remarks at AIPAC 2017 اظهارات ضد ایران نتونی بلر





اظهارات موهن تونی بلر علیه ایران در حلقه صهیونیستی «آیپک»
«تونی بلر» نخست‌وزیر اسبق انگلیس، طی سخنرانی در نشست لابی صهیونیست‌های آمریکا موسوم به "آیپک" اظهارات گستاخانه‌ای علیه کشورمان ایراد کرد.
http://www.sarkhat.com/fa/news/142453097/
Ex-British PM Tony Blair at AIPAC Conference: If Iranian Regime Were Benign, All Problems in Middle East Would Be Resolvable
https://www.algemeiner.com/2017/03/...-problems-in-middle-east-would-be-resolvable/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

yavar said:


> Former England PM Tony Blair anti-Iran remarks at AIPAC 2017 اظهارات ضد ایران نتونی بلر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اظهارات موهن تونی بلر علیه ایران در حلقه صهیونیستی «آیپک»
> «تونی بلر» نخست‌وزیر اسبق انگلیس، طی سخنرانی در نشست لابی صهیونیست‌های آمریکا موسوم به "آیپک" اظهارات گستاخانه‌ای علیه کشورمان ایراد کرد.
> http://www.sarkhat.com/fa/news/142453097/
> Ex-British PM Tony Blair at AIPAC Conference: If Iranian Regime Were Benign, All Problems in Middle East Would Be Resolvable
> https://www.algemeiner.com/2017/03/...-problems-in-middle-east-would-be-resolvable/


apparently the guy forgets how he and his American counterpart occupied Iraq and Afghanistan on false basis and pushed the entire region into chaos ... 
but we should be careful election is close , Saudi meeting with MKO and all these rhetoric comments from Turkey, US and Arab league ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

http://alef.ir/vdchmqnkq23nmid.tft2.html?457257

کلا یکی از بندهایی که عراق باهاش موافقت کرد « اشغال جزایر سه گانه توسط ایران » می باشد .


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> http://alef.ir/vdchmqnkq23nmid.tft2.html?457257
> 
> کلا یکی از بندهایی که عراق باهاش موافقت کرد « اشغال جزایر سه گانه توسط ایران » می باشد .


اینا فعلا به ما نیاز دارند، خرشون هنوز از پل نگذشته. همین که اوضاع داخلی شون درست شد و دوباره مسلح شدند فیلشون یاد هندوستان می کنه شروع می کنن برا ما شر درست کردن.


----------



## OldTwilight

Cthulhu said:


> اینا فعلا به ما نیاز دارند، خرشون هنوز از پل نگذشته. همین که اوضاع داخلی شون درست شد و دوباره مسلح شدند فیلشون یاد هندوستان می کنه شروع می کنن برا ما شر درست کردن.


فعلا که دو جناح برای اعراب عش میکنند ، یک عده شون برای عراقی ها و سوری ها ، یک عده ی دیگه شون برای شیوخ خلیج فارس و عربستان سعودی 

افراط و تفریط 

من معتقدم ما باید حداقل 100 کلاهک اتمی آماده داشته باشیم

دشمن کم که نداریم و موقعیت ژئوپولتیک کشور به علاوه منابع معدنی کشور هم مزید بر علت هستند ،

کلا چیزی که ملت ایران بالای 30 میلیارد دلار خرج مستقیم داد و هنوز که هنوزه تحریمیم و سختی می کشیم رو به خاطر ترس از دست ما گرفتن ... هدف از برنامه ی هسته ای ما از زمان شاه این بود که کشور رو در برابر این دشمنان به سلاح هسته ای تجهیز کنیم تا امنیت نسبی کشور تضمین بشه ( ارزان ترین راه تضمینعدم اشغال کشور ، ساخت سلاح هسته ای هست )


----------



## raptor22

OldTwilight said:


> فعلا که دو جناح برای اعراب عش میکنند ، یک عده شون برای عراقی ها و سوری ها ، یک عده ی دیگه شون برای شیوخ خلیج فارس و عربستان سعودی
> 
> افراط و تفریط
> 
> من معتقدم ما باید حداقل 100 کلاهک اتمی آماده داشته باشیم
> 
> دشمن کم که نداریم و موقعیت ژئوپولتیک کشور به علاوه منابع معدنی کشور هم مزید بر علت هستند ،
> 
> کلا چیزی که ملت ایران بالای 30 میلیارد دلار خرج مستقیم داد و هنوز که هنوزه تحریمیم و سختی می کشیم رو به خاطر ترس از دست ما گرفتن ... هدف از برنامه ی هسته ای ما از زمان شاه این بود که کشور رو در برابر این دشمنان به سلاح هسته ای تجهیز کنیم تا امنیت نسبی کشور تضمین بشه ( ارزان ترین راه تضمینعدم اشغال کشور ، ساخت سلاح هسته ای هست )



If we assume by 2020 Iran would have 10 operational nuclear weapons there are already 500 nuclear warheads just in American arsenal right now for every single Iranian nuke .. not to mentione other countries nuclear arsenal ... do you wanna enter such a war? 
I prefer policy of israel, no one should know that you have nukes or not or the number of warheads , it would be much more better ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

images of impact of Yemen Qaher-2M missile inside Saudi territory captured تصاویری اصابت موشک یمن
تصاویری اصابت موشک مقاومت یمن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

raptor22 said:


> If we assume by 2020 Iran would have 10 operational nuclear weapons there are already 500 nuclear warheads just in American arsenal right now for every single Iranian nuke .. not to mentione other countries nuclear arsenal ... do you wanna enter such a war?
> I prefer policy of israel, no one should know that you have nukes or not or the number of warheads , it would be much more better ...



can they use 500 nuclear warhead in this planet !?

a full scale nuclear war will be a disaster for natural environment in planet scale and will be lose lost situation ...and *yes , If Its me , I would burn the world if someone try to occupy my country ( should I mention what will come with occupation !? ) and hurt it ... *

just bang an strong nuclear warhead in space and then you can't put satellite in sky for 50 years ( lose situation ) ...

Even if our economy become as strong as France or Germany , we can't compete with our beloved neighbors in military field , they just spending more than 100 billion dollars in year on their military ....

nuclear weapons are most cheapest way to secure a country from full scale invasion of its enemies ...


----------



## mohsen

از قرار معلوم حتی این پول هم برنگشته چه برسه به پول نفت و بقیه دارایی های توقیف شده ایران
*دولت تکلیف 5 میلیارد دلار ایران در لوزان را مشخص کند*



yavar said:


> images of impact of Yemen Qaher-2M missile inside Saudi territory captured تصاویری اصابت موشک یمن
> تصاویری اصابت موشک مقاومت یمن


earlier today Saudi Zionists claimed that they have intercepted all of the Yemeni missiles. 
super duper patriot!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

نصب پرچم کردستان در استان کرکوک عراق و اعتراض ترکمن ها
«بارزانی» سقوط موصل را به معنای آغاز تجزیه عراق می‌داند
http://www.farsnews....=13951216000405



دولت عراق: نصب پرچم کردستان در استان کرکوک بی‌سابقه و خلاف قانون اساسی است
«سعد الحدیثی» سخنگوی نخست‌وزیر عراق، در اولین واکنش به نصب پرچم منطقه کردستان در اداره‌ها و مراکز استان کرکوک، تأکید کرد که قانون اساسی در این باره کاملا مشخص و واضح است.
الحدیثی در گفت‌و‌گو با پایگاه خبری شبکه السومریه، گفت: ما با این موضوع بر اساس قانون اساسی رفتار می‌کنیم و قانون اساسی نیز شفاف و صریح اختیارات دولت فدرال را در مقابل دولت‌های محلی در استان‌هایی که تماما به اقلیم کردستان ملحق نشده‌اند مشخص کرده است.
او افزود: قانون اساسی همچنین حدود و اختیارات منطقه کردستان را نیز مشخص کرده است و اقلیم کردستان نیز قانون اساسی و پارلمان و دولت دارد. همچنین در این باره قانون استان‌های سال 2008 نیز وجود دارد و حقیقتا هیچ یک از این قوانین به دولت محلی هیچ استانی اجازه نداده تا پرچم خود را بر روی ساختمان‌ها و مؤسسات دولتی موجود در آن نصب کند.
http://www.farsnews....=13960108000789



ابراز نگرانی ترکیه از برافراشته شدن پرچم کردستان در «کرکوک»
«مولود چاووش‌اوغلو» وزیر خارجه ترکیه از برافراشته شدن پرچم‌های «منطقه کردستان عراق» در استان «کرکوک» ابراز نگرانی کرد.
http://www.farsnews....=13960109000410

Kirkuk Council approves raising Kurdistan flag on all governmental buildings
http://www.kurdistan...ental-buildings
Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu slams move to raise Kurdish flags Kirkuk
http://www.trtworld....-in-iraq-326403
Turkmen protest raising Kurdish flag in Kirkuk
http://www.iraqinews...sh-flag-kirkuk/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

OldTwilight said:


> can they use 500 nuclear warhead in this planet !?
> 
> a full scale nuclear war will be a disaster for natural environment in planet scale and will be lose lost situation ...and *yes , If Its me , I would burn the world if someone try to occupy my country ( should I mention what will come with occupation !? ) and hurt it ... *
> 
> just bang an strong nuclear warhead in space and then you can't put satellite in sky for 50 years ( lose situation ) ...
> 
> Even if our economy become as strong as France or Germany , we can't compete with our beloved neighbors in military field , they just spending more than 100 billion dollars in year on their military ....
> 
> nuclear weapons are most cheapest way to secure a country from full scale invasion of its enemies ...



For sure they have not developed them for fun , I think in case of war they would use them ,, and if you burn the world where you wanna live then? Mars? even when Saddam used CW we didn't retaliate in the same manner ...

Our beloved neighbors are fragile counties with no real power they just have fancy weapons. and be sure if you go nukes all these beloved neighbors would go nukes at once then it would be you and your beloved nuclear armed neighbors which spend more than 100 billion dollars in year on their military.

That's why I said we should have the capability but no one should know that we have nuke or not./


----------



## yavar

تیلرسون: هدف مشترک آمریکا و ترکیه کاهش توان ایران برای اخلال در منطقه است
رکس تیلرسون، وزیر خارجه آمریکا که به آنکارا سفر کرده در اظهاراتی آمیخته به ادعاهای اثبات‌نشده «کاهش توان ایران برای ایجاد اخلال در منطقه» را هدف مشترک ترکیه و آمریکا عنوان کرد.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?...

The United States and Turkey, NATO allies, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson and Turkey's Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu: America and Turkey shared common goal of reducing Iran's power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnatolianEagle

yavar said:


> تیلرسون: هدف مشترک آمریکا و ترکیه کاهش توان ایران برای اخلال در منطقه است
> رکس تیلرسون، وزیر خارجه آمریکا که به آنکارا سفر کرده در اظهاراتی آمیخته به ادعاهای اثبات‌نشده «کاهش توان ایران برای ایجاد اخلال در منطقه» را هدف مشترک ترکیه و آمریکا عنوان کرد.
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?...
> 
> The United States and Turkey, NATO allies, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson and Turkey's Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu: America and Turkey shared common goal of reducing Iran's power


I told it before and I'll give you a hint be careful with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

yavar said:


> تیلرسون: هدف مشترک آمریکا و ترکیه کاهش توان ایران برای اخلال در منطقه است
> رکس تیلرسون، وزیر خارجه آمریکا که به آنکارا سفر کرده در اظهاراتی آمیخته به ادعاهای اثبات‌نشده «کاهش توان ایران برای ایجاد اخلال در منطقه» را هدف مشترک ترکیه و آمریکا عنوان کرد.
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?...
> 
> The United States and Turkey, NATO allies, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson and Turkey's Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu: America and Turkey shared common goal of reducing Iran's power



The only aim of USA is to reduce every power in the middle east and create a split up destroyed middle east where it can influence its power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

اینو حتما ببینید:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> whats up you long time you have gone  welcome back


Well I am not back actually.lol 

Just came to say hi and visit old friends. What's up with you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnatolianEagle

Baybars Han said:


> The only aim of USA is to reduce every power in the middle east and create a split up destroyed middle east where it can influence its power.


Gulf states and Turkiye not dear o friend.


----------



## yavar

Islamic NATO and Iran stance by ambassador to Pakistan Mehdi Honardoost ناتو اسلامی


----------



## yavar

Turkey Opens First Mideast Military Base in Qatar ترکیه اولین پایگاه نظامی خود را در قطر اتخاص کرد


----------



## Aramagedon

yavar said:


> Turkey Opens First Mideast Military Base in Qatar ترکیه اولین پایگاه نظامی خود را در قطر اتخاص کرد




Lol. Erdogan is high on drugs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> They don't do these things. More chance that they would settle millions of shia from nigeria in Iran than doing what you mentioned.
> 
> From this government not much is expected when it comes to long term Iranian interests. The problem with governments who rule in the name of an ideology (baathism, velayat faqih, communism etc) there is a danger that when the system is collapsing they'll put the country in auction.
> 
> For example see Bashar al-assad, a secular dictator who basically sold his soul and power and syrian sovereignty to other forces and regions and ideologies (Russians, kurds, islamic republic), not that I care as as he's better than FSA Islamists and those who want to revive the umayads (al-qaeda, isis, some parts of fsa).
> 
> After 1979 they enforced themselves upon the country instead of searching for a pluraristic solution which was proposed by Shahpour Bakhtiar (whom they killed in France). Bakhtiar had ended savak (intelligence service of shah), freed all polical prisoners, made the press completely free, was establishing a multi-party system till khomeini came back from Iran, (shapour bakhtiar allowing him because he had a democratic view). Khomeini came and said "I'll set up government, i'll slap the mouth of other governments", refering to the government of Shapour Bakhtiar.
> 
> Like Libya, Iran now had 2 governments, running the country... at the same time.
> It didnt took long till the system of khomeini, by its agressive methods and stupid people who had seen his image in the moon, and by an army general which betrayed commands of shapour bakhtiar to stop these people (by saying we don't take side in the conflict between the 2 governments), grabbed all the power. Shapour bakhtiar fled to France.
> 
> Saddam seeing that this fanatic khomeini was isolating Iran and that Iran was in chaos, just like how the rashidun caliphate had smelled the chaos in Sassanid Iran (civil war during years of 628-632, changing 10 kings in 4 years war!!), attacked Iran. Else he would be smashed if Iran was at least neutral towards the rest of the world. You know that saddam didnt dare to look at Iran when Shah was in power.
> 
> Now the amount of persians, we can measure that by people who speak persian as first language. There are different researches, different outcomes: 53 %, 62% and even 68%.
> Lets take the average from these percentages: 61% persian, about 75% are Iranic.
> In my opinion 90% of Iran should become speakers of Iranian languages and at least 75% of Iran should become mainly persian speaking to reduce the risk to our country.
> 
> Persian populations should be settled in Turkmen, Arab areas, while Lurs who have affinity with Kurdish culture, while speaking persian dialect, should be settled in sunni Kurdish cities such as sanandaj and mahabad. Lurs are fierce nationalists when it comes to Iran. They can create an internal opposition group which represents the kurds, outplaying the foreign ones, and at same time giving more cultural rights to the sunni kurds, checkmating the opportunists who are waiting for something to happen in Iran. They could give room to a multi-party system. But there are just to many could's and can's which they simply will not do.
> 
> Before the war Saddam sent many faily kurds/lurs to Iran accusing them of being Iranians. Islamic republic should have used that occasion to sent all arabs to Iraq. When Soviet Union fell, there were chances for Iran to negotiate a strong position for caspian sea share (which is now reduced to something between 13% to 20%) while Iran had 50% share or to reclaim our lost lands back or to at least (by negotiation) send populations who are not Iranic back to their countries. Turkmens used to kidnap and sell Iranian women in Central Asia till not long time ago.
> 
> But from this abbasid government which is named islamic republic you can't expect anything which is in interest of Iran, just like when during the Qajar time, persian language lost its influence in what is today India and Pakistan. Instead of educating Iranian ethnicities about Iranian culture and history, so that at least Iranian ethnicities don't become alienated to their own country, they open shia cultural organisations in Bosnia (with absolutely no profit). They kill you if you talk about Iranian culture or try to organize Iranian culture, just like how they killed this poor guy Dr. Kasra Vafadari (a zoroastrian by birth) in 2006, and many others like Dariush Forouhar.
> . Last week they arrested other zoroastrian (Karan Vafadari, maybe a familymember of the killed person), giving false accusations as reason. They curse our history, culture, kings.
> 
> They've put all their eggs in a shia basket, when it goes wrong, they'll lose all the eggs, and whole country will be in danger. People-to-people activity is only thing we can do now, and waiting for the death of the old clerics and those who were above 15 years in 1979. This whole generation should die out because the second generation has cleaner brains, or at least have some brains in their head. Other option is revolution and then we'll have to put the country at risk of civil war and opportunists. That rist we can't take.


Everything you said was in/on my mind for long time ago I was going to say the same

Specially about the weak qajars and tge arab turkish invasions

Just just saddam or the muslim terrorist conquest but during the era of shapur II which is your user name when he was a child and the nobility of iran was against him the arab coward scums toke advantage and attacked iran. before shapour II responded to the arabs he taught the nobility important lesson than he killed tha arabs the same thing happened with the muhammadans and saddam but iran taught that animal importan lesson

If heroes like abu muslim or babak or shapur were there during the arab invasion they would never think of attacking iran again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> Everything you said was in/on my mind for long time ago I was going to say the same
> 
> Specially about the weak qajars and tge arab turkish invasions
> 
> Just just saddam or the muslim terrorist conquest but during the era of shapur II which is your user name when he was a child and the nobility of iran was against him the arab coward scums toke advantage and attacked iran. before shapour II responded to the arabs he taught the nobility important lesson than he killed tha arabs the same thing happened with the muhammadans and saddam but iran taught that animal importan lesson
> 
> If heroes like abu muslim or babak or shapur were there during the arab invasion they would never think of attacking iran again


And don't forget Ya'qūb ibn al-Layth al-Saffār (Rādmān pūr-i Māhak)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ya'qub_ibn_al-Layth_al-Saffar

We'll make Iran great again, our neighbours that like us will benefit.



> Ya'qub's hostility towards the Abbasid caliphs was easily seen. According to the Tarikh-i Sistan, Ya'qub even said that the Abbasids were liars, and also said the following thing: "Haven't you seen what they did to Abu Salama, Abu Muslim, the Barmakid family and Fadl ibn Sahl, despite everything which these men had done on the dynasty's behalf? Let no one ever trust them!



Lessons from our history will decide our future, those stubborn people who don't see the caravan coming ...they'll be surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> And don't forget Ya'qūb ibn al-Layth al-Saffār (Rādmān pūr-i Māhak)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ya'qub_ibn_al-Layth_al-Saffar
> 
> We'll make Iran great again, our neighbours that like us will benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> Lessons from our history will decide our future, those stubborn people who don't see the caravan coming ...they'll be surprised.


and don't forget the qarmatians and their nightmare hassan al Sabah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

@Shapur Zol Aktaf u seem to have good knowledge/ideas/thoughts on Iran via a historical sensee, but i must admit- you are STUCK there. Things change and things evolve. There are also parts of iranians culture/behaviour that you are ignoring conveniently. Because lets face the truth- Khomeini could not have risen to power without consensus. And you forget Khomeini also came into power because these "western loving" Iranian leadership then was getting very visibly corrupt, the economy for common man was going down and Iranians are pious dignified people who did not like to see all that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

925boy said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf u seem to have good knowledge/ideas/thoughts on Iran via a historical sensee, but i must admit- you are STUCK there. Things change and things evolve. *There are also parts of iranians culture/behaviour that you are ignoring conveniently. Because lets face the truth- Khomeini could not have risen to power without consensus*. *And you forget Khomeini also came into power because these "western loving" Iranian leadership then was getting very visibly corrupt*, the economy for common man was going down and *Iranians are pious dignified people who did not like to see all that*.


And I never rejected these things, so I'm not stuck anywhere. Shah was a dictator, people got tired of it. However people were not mature, instead of following the line of Mossadeq and Bakhtiar, they went behind Khomeini.... And Khomeini f..... them all.


----------



## asena_great

kollang said:


> Well I am not back actually.lol
> 
> Just came to say hi and visit old friends. What's up with you ?


thats sad to hear but i dont blame you im busy making solar car and prepare for solar challenge 2017 car race in Australia but i also have to study and its make it double hard for me i was thinking to leave the team





this is the car we made




the black car is the hydrogen car we solar team race with hydrogen team to make the car faster




this is demo we test our engine breaks control system on this etc before we install them on our car




demo is drive able vehicle




this is our workshop the right side belongs to the hydrogen team (you can see their black car )the left side is ours (the orange thing is our car )

















@kollang this is the predecessor students who make this car and they become 2nd in world in the south Africa solar challenge other than these i have to study this is how i fill my free time  how are you my friend it has been long time we chat in this forum i will never forgot the moment you teach me math here in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

asena_great said:


> thats sad to hear but i dont blame you im busy making solar car and prepare for solar challenge 2017 car race in Australia but i also have to study and its make it double hard for me i was thinking to leave the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the car we made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black car is the hydroponic car we solar team race with hydroponic team to make the car faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is demo we test our engine breaks control system on this ect before we install them on our car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demo is drive able vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is our workshop the right side belongs to the hydroponic team (you can see their black car )the left side is ours (the orange thing is our car )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kollang this is the predecessor students who make this car and they become 2nd in world in the south Africa solar challenge other than these i have to study this is how i fill my free time  how are you my friend it has been long time we chat in this forum i will never forgot the moment you teach me math here in this thread


nice job man
Notify us from the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

SubWater said:


> nice job man
> Notify us from the result.


ty but for result u have to wait until October

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

دکتر احمدی نژاد گوی سبقت را از سنگ پای قزوین ربود

http://www.isna.ir/news/96011605324/نمی-گویم-در-برابر-رد-صلاحیت-بقایی-چه-می-کنم-من-نگفتم-مردم-خس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

ترکیه اردوغان:اظهارات ضد پارس (فارس)، ایرانی

پشت پرده اظهارات تحریک آمیز اردوغان علیه ایران/ منافع ترکیه در ترویج سیاست ایران هراسی
http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6036711/پ...-ایران-منافع-ترکیه-در-ترویج-سیاست-ایران-هراسی

Turkey Erdogan: anti Pars (Fars),Iran,Shia,history statement "Iran is pursuing Persian expansionism in region ( Iraq ) but Azarbayjan Turks will change course""


----------



## lastofthepatriots

@yavar you Pakistani hating bastard. What's going on with you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*US Gen Mattis Jokes With Jubeir "Hello good to see you live" Saudi Deputy Prince Anti-Iran remarks*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

yavar said:


> ترکیه اردوغان:اظهارات ضد پارس (فارس)، ایرانی
> 
> پشت پرده اظهارات تحریک آمیز اردوغان علیه ایران/ منافع ترکیه در ترویج سیاست ایران هراسی
> http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6036711/پشت-پرده-اظهارات-تحریک-آمیز-اردوغان-علیه-ایران-منافع-ترکیه-در-ترویج-سیاست-ایران-هراسی
> 
> Turkey Erdogan: anti Pars (Fars),Iran,Shia,history statement "Iran is pursuing Persian expansionism in region ( Iraq ) but Azarbayjan Turks will change course""


it seems he doesn't know, people in Iran lived with each other peacefully for thousand of years, and all of us are one body.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SubWater said:


> it seems he doesn't know, people in Iran lived with each other peacefully for thousand of years, and all of us are one body.


It seems that we have to answer nationalism with nationalism... we have been muted and silenced too long by Rat-ayatollahs who tell us Iranian nationalism and defending our soil, culture and history is kufr.
You know how these islamist rats think.. they say let the enemy walk over Iran as long as they're muslims, the sunni turk and sunni arab brothers must not be stopped in any way else the great ummah project will be hurt.
You probably remember that little islamist rat, foreign born Ali Akbar Salehi who went to Turkey and fed Pan-Turkist propaganda by saying in Iran 40% of the people speaks turkish.


----------



## Kaniska

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It seems that we have to answer nationalism with nationalism... we have been muted and silenced too long by Rat-ayatollahs who tell us Iranian nationalism and defending our soil, culture and history is kufr.
> You know how these islamist rats think.. they say let the enemy walk over Iran as long as they're muslims, the sunni turk and sunni arab brothers must not be stopped in any way else the great ummah project will be hurt.
> You probably remember that little islamist rat, foreign born Ali Akbar Salehi who went to Turkey and fed Pan-Turkist propaganda by saying in Iran 40% of the people speaks turkish.



Mate..Just trying to understand your signature. What is the meaning for your signature?


----------



## SubWater

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It seems that we have to answer nationalism with nationalism... we have been muted and silenced too long by Rat-ayatollahs who tell us Iranian nationalism and defending our soil, culture and history is kufr.
> You know how these islamist rats think.. they say let the enemy walk over Iran as long as they're muslims, the sunni turk and sunni arab brothers must not be stopped in any way else the great ummah project will be hurt.
> You probably remember that little islamist rat, foreign born Ali Akbar Salehi who went to Turkey and fed Pan-Turkist propaganda by saying in Iran 40% of the people speaks turkish.


chill man


----------



## Muhammed45

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It seems that we have to answer nationalism with nationalism... we have been muted and silenced too long by Rat-ayatollahs who tell us Iranian nationalism and defending our soil, culture and history is kufr.
> You know how these islamist rats think.. they say let the enemy walk over Iran as long as they're muslims, the sunni turk and sunni arab brothers must not be stopped in any way else the great ummah project will be hurt.
> You probably remember that little islamist rat, foreign born Ali Akbar Salehi who went to Turkey and fed Pan-Turkist propaganda by saying in Iran 40% of the people speaks turkish.


Well then, tell me your suggestion anti Muslim troll
You ask us to kill Muslims in Turkey or other Muslim countries. For your awareness, we have no problems with Muslim people in those countries. I have never written the mistakes of Erdogan on Muslim nation of Turkey. 
Israel and USA are the only enemies not the innocent people of Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It seems that we have to answer nationalism with nationalism... we have been muted and silenced too long by Rat-ayatollahs who tell us Iranian nationalism and defending our soil, culture and history is kufr.
> You know how these islamist rats think.. they say let the enemy walk over Iran as long as they're muslims, the sunni turk and sunni arab brothers must not be stopped in any way else the great ummah project will be hurt.
> You probably remember that little islamist rat, foreign born Ali Akbar Salehi who went to Turkey and fed Pan-Turkist propaganda by saying in Iran 40% of the people speaks turkish.


The kind of anti Islam Persian nationalism that you are thinking of will just created more problems and divisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohammad45 said:


> Well then, tell me your suggestion anti Muslim troll
> You ask us to kill Muslims in Turkey or other Muslim countries. For your awareness, we have no problems with Muslim people in those countries. I have never written the mistakes of Erdogan on Muslim nation of Turkey.
> Israel and USA are the only enemies not the innocent people of Muslim countries.


Well anti-Iranian Iranophobe troll, the suggestion is to slap the panturkist enemy on the mouth, to break their jaws and to answer Iranophobic threats by awareness of Kurds who will become 50% of Turkey in 2038. I know strategy, economy, Iranian interests are difficult topics for the moderate isis-rats who wear black turban
.
I don't care about the fuslim nation of furkey, anyone who threatens Iran and Iranian harmony and culture, their backbone should be broken. Go fight the jews internet-warrior, go to palestine I'll buy your fucking one-way ticket, take your parents, cousins, nephews and everyone with you, Iran will be one drop cleaner, we still have an ocean of pollution. 



Kaniska said:


> Mate..Just trying to understand your signature. What is the meaning for your signature?


It means no rats and lizards in our holy lands. It will be realized in the future, we've to be patient.



Cthulhu said:


> The kind of anti Islam Persian nationalism that you are thinking of will just created more problems and divisions.


The kind of bending over for horny enemies will become really risky for us, we don't need to be impregnated before we know it's late.


----------



## AmirPatriot

"chill" thread lmao


----------



## Cthulhu

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The kind of bending over for horny enemies will become really risky for us, we don't need to be impregnated before we know it's late.


کلهم تو تاریخ دو تا عنصر وحدت تو هر کشوری بوده یکی ملی گرایی یکی هم دین اروپایی ها که شاشیدن به مسیحیت همچین ملی گرایی قوی ای هم نداشتن در اثر همین مهاجرا و پناهنده ها به فاک رفتن. حالا تو ایران مذهب شیعه یکی از اصلی ترین عامل های وحدت مثلا بین فارس ها و ترک هاست. حالا این ملی گراهای فارس با اسلام مخالفن چون اینا آریایی هستن و عرب نمی پرستن و اینو دین تحمیلی اعراب می دونن ولی مثلا ترکها هم همچین حسی رو به اسلام ندارن و اونو دینی که خودشون انتخاب کردن می دونن. ملی گرایی قوی ای هم که نداریم چون این خولا هم که از 2500 سال تاریخ ایران چسبیدن به دوره هخامنشی و دوره هایی رو که دیگر اقوام مثلا ترک ها تو تاریخ ایران نقش داشتن رو کمپلت ول کردن پس تو ملی گرایی مون هم به لطف وجود اینا ریده شده. حالا فرض کن این بیان رو کارفکر کردی ترک های آذری بین این ایرانی که این انترها نماینده اش هستن و جمهوری آذربایجان کدوم رو انتخاب می کنن؟؟؟؟ مذهب شیعه هر چی هست یک عامل قوی اتحاده تو ایرانه اگه هم دشمن تراشه دشمن خارجی می تراشه نه داخلی ولی این موج پان آریایی که این خولا راه انداختن اگه دشمن خارجی نتراشه داره دشمنی داخلی می تراشه. اگه قراره با آخوندا مخالفت بشه به این یکی اصلا نباید کار داشته باشن که بدتر گندش در میاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Cthulhu said:


> کلهم تو تاریخ دو تا عنصر وحدت تو هر کشوری بوده یکی ملی گرایی یکی هم دین اروپایی ها که شاشیدن به مسیحیت همچین ملی گرایی قوی ای هم نداشتن در اثر همین مهاجرا و پناهنده ها به فاک رفتن. حالا تو ایران مذهب شیعه یکی از اصلی ترین عامل های وحدت مثلا بین فارس ها و ترک هاست. حالا این ملی گراهای فارس با اسلام مخالفن چون اینا آریایی هستن و عرب نمی پرستن و اینو دین تحمیلی اعراب می دونن ولی مثلا ترکها هم همچین حسی رو به اسلام ندارن و اونو دینی که خودشون انتخاب کردن می دونن. ملی گرایی قوی ای هم که نداریم چون این خولا هم که از 2500 سال تاریخ ایران چسبیدن به دوره هخامنشی و دوره هایی رو که دیگر اقوام مثلا ترک ها تو تاریخ ایران نقش داشتن رو کمپلت ول کردن پس تو ملی گرایی مون هم به لطف وجود اینا ریده شده. حالا فرض کن این بیان رو کارفکر کردی ترک های آذری بین این ایرانی که این انترها نماینده اش هستن و جمهوری آذربایجان کدوم رو انتخاب می کنن؟؟؟؟ مذهب شیعه هر چی هست یک عامل قوی اتحاده تو ایرانه اگه هم دشمن تراشه دشمن خارجی می تراشه نه داخلی ولی این موج پان آریایی که این خولا راه انداختن اگه دشمن خارجی نتراشه داره دشمنی داخلی می تراشه. اگه قراره با آخوندا مخالفت بشه به این یکی اصلا نباید کار داشته باشن که بدتر گندش در میاد


Tarikhe ghome aryayiha (Hendo-Irania) 4000 sale, na 2500. tarikh dar khode Iran 5500 ta 7000 sale. 
Oorooparo nemishe moghayese kard ba Iran va mantagheye dore vare Iran, ooroopahiya doshman nadaran labe marzashoon va aghvamhaye ooroopa be ham nazdikan, hamchenin tarikheshoon. 
Hoviyate Irani amele peyvande Iran hast va bayad bashad. Agar intor nabood va nabashe harvaght mazhab noofoozesh kamtar beshe yani Iran be ham mipashe.
Darzemn dar Iran chizi be name melligarayi fars nadarim..Ina tablighate pantorkista hast. Ma faghat melligarayi Irani darim.
Harmoghe tork va arab be Iran hookoomat kard keshvar va kardim be gah raftan. Az qajare vahshi begir ke kooh sakhtan az cheshmaye mardome kerman, khakemoono foorookhtan be Roosa, ta be moghol ke naslkoshi kard va mosalmane sarbor ke zabane farsio mamnu kardan va torkaro davat kardan be eragh baraye sarkoobe Irania, bad az oonam az zayifi Iran moghol oomad hamaro ghatleam kard. Maloome ke be in biganehaye nejes eftekhar nemikonim. Ma dar Iran Tork nadarim bejoz torkaman. Dar azarbayjan ta 500 sal pish farsi sohbat mikardan, kordhaye Torkiyeham Iranitabar hastan, ama hitchvaght hookomate Iran Iranitabararo amoozesh nadade va dast deraz nakarde be komakeshoon, vagarna torkiye mirid too shalvaresh, jorat nemikard harf bezane zedde Iran. Kasi dar Iran haghe entekhabe doshman nadere... Agar intoriye ke baziya az nefrat be Iran ba bahanehaye koochak poshtibani bigane konan pas behtare khodeshoono hamin alan neshoon bedan. Ye seri arab boodan ke ba Saddam hamkari kardan, tanha kare mosbati ke khalkhaliye nejes dar omresh kard in bood ke baad az azadiye mantaghe hamashoobo jam kard va yeja edameshoon kard.


----------



## Cthulhu

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Tarikhe ghome aryayiha (Hendo-Irania) 4000 sale, na 2500. tarikh dar khode Iran 5500 ta 7000 sale.
> Oorooparo nemishe moghayese kard ba Iran va mantagheye dore vare Iran, ooroopahiya doshman nadaran labe marzashoon va aghvamhaye ooroopa be ham nazdikan, hamchenin tarikheshoon.
> Hoviyate Irani amele peyvande Iran hast va bayad bashad. Agar intor nabood va nabashe harvaght mazhab noofoozesh kamtar beshe yani Iran be ham mipashe.
> Darzemn dar Iran chizi be name melligarayi fars nadarim..Ina tablighate pantorkista hast. Ma faghat melligarayi Irani darim.
> Harmoghe tork va arab be Iran hookoomat kard keshvar va kardim be gah raftan. Az qajare vahshi begir ke kooh sakhtan az cheshmaye mardome kerman, khakemoono foorookhtan be Roosa, ta be moghol ke naslkoshi kard va mosalmane sarbor ke zabane farsio mamnu kardan va torkaro davat kardan be eragh baraye sarkoobe Irania, bad az oonam az zayifi Iran moghol oomad hamaro ghatleam kard. Maloome ke be in biganehaye nejes eftekhar nemikonim. Ma dar Iran Tork nadarim bejoz torkaman. Dar azarbayjan ta 500 sal pish farsi sohbat mikardan, kordhaye Torkiyeham Iranitabar hastan, ama hitchvaght hookomate Iran Iranitabararo amoozesh nadade va dast deraz nakarde be komakeshoon, vagarna torkiye mirid too shalvaresh, jorat nemikard harf bezane zedde Iran. Kasi dar Iran haghe entekhabe doshman nadere... Agar intoriye ke baziya az nefrat be Iran ba bahanehaye koochak poshtibani bigane konan pas behtare khodeshoono hamin alan neshoon bedan. Ye seri arab boodan ke ba Saddam hamkari kardan, tanha kare mosbati ke khalkhaliye nejes dar omresh kard in bood ke baad az azadiye mantaghe hamashoobo jam kard va yeja edameshoon kard.


داداش جون نگاه کن با تاریخ نمی شه مشکلاتی که داریم رو درست کرد، چیزی که داره به این تفکرات تجزیه طلبی اکسیژن می رسونه اینه که اقلیت های ما به درستی دارن حس می کنن شهروند درجه دو هستن و کاری که باید بکنیم اینه که ببینیم خودشون چی میگن همون مشکلات رو براشون حل کنیم (که این آخوندا قرار نیست این کار رو بکنن). این تاریخ درس دادن این شکلی هم فایده نداره چون کوردا خودشون رو از نژاد ماد می دونن و میگن ما تو این 2500 سال نقشی نداشتیم، اون وقتایی هم که ترک ها تو تاریخ ایران نقش داشتن رو آقایون می خوان پاک کنن که این ترک های آذری رو بیشتر بیگانه می کنه، بعدم من به اینا می گم ترک چون خودشون به خودشون می گن ترک، ترک آذری. ولی **خولای ما 24 ساعت به ترک ها فحش می دن و اونا رو تخم مغول می دونن و به آذری ها می گن شما ترک نیستین آذری هستین. ولی این کار نتیجه عکس می ده اینا دارن هی "ترک" رو از ایران می رونن و غیر ایرانی می دونن و غیر ایرانی می خونن حالا فکر کردید کسایی که خودشون رو ترک می دونن تو این ورژن ایران می مونن؟ دستگاه پروپاگاندای ترکیه هم که الا ماشالله مشغوله داستان جدیدشون هم اینه که کلمه آذری یه چیز من درآوردی توسط ایران و شورویه تا ترک ها رو از هم جدا کنن (از این صفحه به بعد پست ها رو بخونین متوجه می شین) و اصل موضوع هم اینه اگه تو دوره حکومت ترک ها یه قسمت هایی از ایران جدا شده می شه اشاره کنی اون موقع نمی شد جلوی قوای روس رو بگیری با این تجهیزاتی که داشتن نشد هیچ کاری بکنی(همین الان هم نمیشه)، اگه قسمت هایی از ایران جدا شده هم به درک، این تو گذشته اتفاق افتاده من می خوام که تو زمان حال قسمت های بیشتری جدا نشن ولی خول چلای ما دارن تو گذشته زندگی می کنن و با این کارهاشون گند میزنن به مملکت تو دوره حال. ملی گرایی فارس یعنی همین، از 2500 سال تاریخ بچسبیم به دوره کوروش و داریوش و اون قسمت هایی که دیگر اقوام(مثلا ترکها) تو این 2500 سال نقش داشتن رو شروع کنیم با برچسب انحراف و خیانت و ... پاک کن
این تفکر ملی گرایی فارس به این خیاله که ما اسلام رو که عامل اختلاف بین کشورایی که قبلا جزء ایران بودن رو از بین می بریم و دوباره ایران بزرگ شکل می گیره، مثل همین چرت و پرتی که درباره کشورهای هندو-ایرانی تو قسمت استاتوست نوشتی. چیزی هم که من دارم میگم اینه بیخود نیاین با مذهب شیعه که یکی از عامل های یک پارچگی ما و تفاوت با دور و بری هامونه در بیفتین به این خیال که اگه ما اسلام رو از بین ببریم، دوباره ایران یزرگ راه می افته چون تنها ورژنی از اسلام رو که قراره از بین ببرین ورژن شیعه اشه، ورژن های دیگه اش تو دیگر جاها به قوت خودش باقی می مونه


----------



## yavar

Turkey Erdogan: we back US military action in Syria, US Tillerson: Steps underway to remove Assad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Israel Netanyahu: accuses Iran Cyber attack on region & West نتانیاهو ایران را متهم حمله سایبری کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scythian500

ارزش خوندن دوباره و سه باره داره!

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/702472/دست-کم-گرفتن-قدرت-نرم-ایران-اشتباهی-فلج-کننده-است-دانلود


----------



## XenoEnsi-14




----------



## ilia

آقایون ، فروم های نظامی خارجی که مثل اینجا به تولیدات نظامی ایران حساس باشن یا علاقمند ، معرفی کنید


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Does anyone know, is going from Baghdad to Tehran by car/(or any land method) travel a bad idea? 

Apart from the IS security situation in Iraq which i'm aware of, I mean the safety of roads in Iran and highways for such a long distance along mountains?


----------



## yavar

UNSC 7919th meeting situation in Middle East جلسه ۷۹۱۹ شورای امنیت سازمان ملل وضعیت در غرب اسیا


----------



## Muhammed45

TheCamelGuy said:


> Does anyone know, is going from Baghdad to Tehran by car/(or any land method) travel a bad idea?
> 
> Apart from the IS security situation in Iraq which i'm aware of, I mean the safety of roads in Iran and highways for such a long distance along mountains?


Yes, already happening though this passage :: From Mehran to Baghdad








The closest road to our capital from Mehran مهران border cross ::


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Yes from the south, longer road though but it's the only possibility as Khanaqin road is still declared a military zone.

But is it safe and practical that road? I know the Iraq part is no challenge as it's all flat land and a short distance but that's the complete opposite in Iran. Perhaps a flight is better


----------



## scythian500

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/708020/اردوغان-طراح-توطئه-جدید-در-سوریه-چرا-ترامپ-جنگ-نمایشی-را-شروع


----------



## yavar

Turkey Erdogan US attack on Syria it's not enough, Nikki Haley: US 'prepared to do more' in Syria










رکیه اردوغان از حمله آمریکا در سوریه استقبال کم اما این کافی نیست، سفیرامریکا نیکی هیلی به سازمان ملل متحد: آمریکا آماده حملات بیشتر در سوریه است

اردوغان: حمله آمریکا به سوریه مثبت بود ولی کافی نیست
http://tn.ai/1372852

«آمریکا آماده حملات بیشتری به سوریه است»
http://www.dw.com/fa-ir/آمریکا-آماده-حملات-بیشتری-به-سوریه-است/a-38351025

Turkey Erdogan welcomes US attack on Syria but it's not enough,U.S. Ambassador Nikki Haley to UN: US 'prepared to do more' in Syria


Erdogan described the strike on a Syrian airfield in Shayrat, Homs province, as “a positive and concrete step” against the alleged “war crimes of the Assad regime,”
“Is it enough? I don't find it enough. It is time to take serious steps for the protection of innocent Syrian people,” Erdogan told a rally in the southern Turkish province of Hatay.

"The international community has the capability to stop the regime and terrorist organizations. I hope the active stance that the United States displayed in Idlib is a beginning with regards to such developments," Erdogan added.
https://www.rt.com/news/383959-turkey-us-attack-syria/

Haley to UN: US 'prepared to do more' in Syria
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/04/07/politics/un-security-council-syria/


----------



## SubWater

TheCamelGuy said:


> But is it safe and practical that road? I know the Iraq part is no challenge as it's all flat land and a short distance but that's the complete opposite in Iran. Perhaps a flight is better


driving in mountains is so beautiful don't miss that.


----------



## yavar

Iran nuclear achievements of 9/April/2017 دستاوردهای هسته ای ۲۰/فروردین/۱۳۹۶


----------



## yavar

Iran IRIB report from Shayrat Air Base, SU-22 operational گزارش از پایگاه هوای الشعیرات






ازسرگیری پرواز جنگنده‌های سوری از پایگاه «الشعیرات» حمص
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960119000097
Syrian warplanes take off once again from air base bombed by US Tomahawks
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/04/08/syrian-warplanes-take-air-base-bombed-us-tomahawks/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

چی چی می گه این صدا و سیمای ما؟ آدم باید بگرده ببینه کجا مورد اصابت قرار گرفته. بنده خدا چشماش ضعیفه؟


----------



## yavar

Iran IRINN Documentary hard but sweet, nuclear history مستند سخت اما شیرین

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

هر روز یک گشایش، البته برای کارخونه های خارجی
*"داروگر" ۹۰ ساله هم تعطیل شد؟*


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> هر روز یک گشایش، البته برای کارخونه های خارجی
> *"داروگر" ۹۰ ساله هم تعطیل شد؟*





> بنابراین گزارش، نیارکی مدیر صنایع غیرفلزی وزارت صنعت در این ارتباط اظهار داشت: قرار بر این بود که بعد از تعطیلات نوروزی برای حل مشکلات داروگر از طریق ستاد تسهیل اقدام شود به همین منظور مدیرعامل این هلدینگ باید به وزارت صنعت مراجعه می‌کرد اما تاکنون مراجعه‌ای نداشته است.
> افشار فتح‌اللهی معاون امور صنایع سازمان صنعت تهران اما اخباری در باره امکان بازگشایی کارهانه سهامی عام کف داشت و اظهار کرد: مرخصی اجباری کارکنان داروگر به دلیل انجام تعمیرات و نگهداری تجهیزات این کارخانه انجام شده و در اردیبهشت ماه کارگران به محیط کار خود باز کمی گردند.



I see what happening to Darugar is exactly what happened to Nokia they could not cope whit what people needed and lost their competitiveness . Nokia had more than 90% of mobile share but now it fell below 3%


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> I see what happening to Darugar is exactly what happened to Nokia they could not cope whit what people needed and lost their competitiveness . Nokia had more than 90% of mobile share but now it fell below 3%


what happened to darougar is what happened to hundreds of other factories which were closed during Rouhani's administration:
*کارخانه قند ورامین پس از 81 سال تعطیل شد/ 400 کارگر بیکار شدند*
*کارخانه قند کرج تعطیل شد/ ۲۵۰ کارگر بیکار شدند*
here problem isn't high tech innovations on daily basis, problem is just import and Rouhani's mismanagement in this sector. it's obvious between two equal products the one which is bigger and can advertise more wins, even if it's product has no advantage or has a lower quality.
lost the competitive to whom, that's what matter.
*اهداف پنهان و پیدای مقابله با قدرت گرفتن تولید داخلی/ از لباس پشمی ادوارد سوم تا آپارتمان 83 متری مالک توشیبا*


----------



## yavar

Iran IRIB report from Shayrat Air Base, SU-22 taking off گزارش از پایگاه هوای الشعیرات

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> what happened to darougar is what happened to hundreds of other factories which were closed during Rouhani's administration:
> *کارخانه قند ورامین پس از 81 سال تعطیل شد/ 400 کارگر بیکار شدند*
> *کارخانه قند کرج تعطیل شد/ ۲۵۰ کارگر بیکار شدند*
> here problem isn't high tech innovations on daily basis, problem is just import and Rouhani's mismanagement in this sector. it's obvious between two equal products the one which is bigger and can advertise more wins, even if it's product has no advantage or has a lower quality.
> lost the competitive to whom, that's what matter.
> *اهداف پنهان و پیدای مقابله با قدرت گرفتن تولید داخلی/ از لباس پشمی ادوارد سوم تا آپارتمان 83 متری مالک توشیبا*


Mismanagement is the defenition of your fake-privatization (selling state companies to state funded bonyads and pension funds). Your system looks like soviet union, so does your privatization of companies, you will sell the companies to corrupt friends, just like what happened after the fall of soviet union. 

Mismanagement is the communist, lazy, overstaffed, wastefull, inefficient, unprofitabe, corrupt, thieving bonyads who control 20% of the economy, pay no taxes, are state funded, and unfairly compete with hard working companies.

Your whole islamist system is mismanagement.

I met an Iranian a month ago here, he works for the custom house of Iran. He let all the products from west flood into Iranian market. Instead of paying import tax, they pay the guy for expensive watches, houses, etc..

Your clerical economy is so weak that in 40 years you couldnt even set up a firm custom house so that the coutries economy doesnt suffer from illegal imports (smuggling).

Again another 60% of the economy is "black", completely avoiding paying any tax. You havent been able to organize a simple taxation system for the country.

Now you want to put all these problems in the shoes of Rouhani? 

*The yellow dog is the jackal's brother*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> what happened to darougar is what happened to hundreds of other factories which were closed during Rouhani's administration:
> *کارخانه قند ورامین پس از 81 سال تعطیل شد/ 400 کارگر بیکار شدند*
> *کارخانه قند کرج تعطیل شد/ ۲۵۰ کارگر بیکار شدند*
> here problem isn't high tech innovations on daily basis, problem is just import and Rouhani's mismanagement in this sector. it's obvious between two equal products the one which is bigger and can advertise more wins, even if it's product has no advantage or has a lower quality.
> lost the competitive to whom, that's what matter.
> *اهداف پنهان و پیدای مقابله با قدرت گرفتن تولید داخلی/ از لباس پشمی ادوارد سوم تا آپارتمان 83 متری مالک توشیبا*


Hi dear @mohsen , what is your take?agreed?
*پس‌ پشت "تغییرات" اقتصاد ایران *


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> Hi dear @mohsen , what is your take?agreed?
> *پس‌ پشت "تغییرات" اقتصاد ایران *


This article is full of lies and these lies started from the very first paragraph:
ما در چهار سال گذشته منظم قدرت خرید را افزایش داده‌ایم
I'm a worker and I say bullsh!t. it's quit the opposite and worse than Ahmadinejad era. by fabricating the inflation rate they reduced the amount of annual salary increment. this is what every single Iranian can understand. 
last year was pure disaster in Iran's economy, just how many factories and famous brands were closed in this year. this man is a liar who denies the most obvious things, I would say a paid agent to show the ugly as beauty.
during Ahmadinejad era, in 6 years, the dollar value increased just 200 tomans, the last two years was exceptional cause we received a shock, yet finally Ahmadinejad managed to reverse the incremental currency exchange rate, Rouhani took the government when dollar was 3100t and the reduction continued till it became 2900t, yet due to crazy import rate in Rouhani government (for example 6 times increase in import from china!), dollar went up again (while there was no new sanctions) and reached 4160t and now it's 3800t.

This delusional man says due to economical achievements, Rouhani will be reelected *easily*, well this is what even the Reformist say the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Will Iran revive its nuclear program?


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Mismanagement is the defenition of your fake-privatization (selling state companies to state funded bonyads and pension funds). Your system looks like soviet union, so does your privatization of companies, you will sell the companies to corrupt friends, just like what happened after the fall of soviet union.
> 
> Mismanagement is the communist, lazy, overstaffed, wastefull, inefficient, unprofitabe, corrupt, thieving bonyads who control 20% of the economy, pay no taxes, are state funded, and unfairly compete with hard working companies.
> 
> Your whole islamist system is mismanagement.
> 
> I met an Iranian a month ago here, he works for the custom house of Iran. He let all the products from west flood into Iranian market. Instead of paying import tax, they pay the guy for expensive watches, houses, etc..
> 
> Your clerical economy is so weak that in 40 years you couldnt even set up a firm custom house so that the coutries economy doesnt suffer from illegal imports (smuggling).
> 
> Again another 60% of the economy is "black", completely avoiding paying any tax. You havent been able to organize a simple taxation system for the country.
> 
> Now you want to put all these problems in the shoes of Rouhani?
> 
> *The yellow dog is the jackal's brother*


This system is what we inherited from that Zionist puppet dictator, it's economy, it's banking, it's custom, and then your masters imposed an eight year war and sanctions to make sure we wont rise. they didn't hesitate on any sabotage in our advancements, if it was any other country and leadership, the system would have fallen decades ago, what your master were predicting right after the revolution. if today they want to keep the Rouhani in power isn't due to their love for Iranian, but because they know no one else could have stopped our advancements more than this guy.

our economy is being run by mostly westernized people, graduates from American universities, some smart arses who think their masters have taught them all. our revolution has failed in economy sector and that's because these morons were running it, we need another revolution this time in our economy to get ride of these parasites.

You are right, The yellow dog is the jackal's brother, and that's why there is no difference between you, these parasites and the Zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

The best economic model for a diverse country like Iran is Capitalism, i hope these idiots that we can figure this out before it's too late cause time is not on our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Cthulhu said:


> The best economic model for a diverse country like Iran is Capitalism


I'm sure you've put great thought into that statement.


----------



## arashkamangir

@mohsen Iran needs to diversify its economy. You can't always hold companies hand. they need to be able to compete in an open market environment by supplying innovative and quality products and services. Sure it will be hard at the beginning and this is the beginning but history has shown, when there is access to open market, there is room for foreigners to come and destroy local economy but on the other hand, there is nothing that prevents Iranian manufacturer's access to foreign market. There is going to be an adjustment period and adoption of philosophies to survive and excel in open market environment. That only comes through hard work, innovation and market research.

However, you are correct, Iran needs to protect itself to some extent. If we are making better quality product here at home, Iran should ensure those products are maintained and should provide opportunities to make the companies efficient and competitive rather than hand feed them or holding their hands.

In my opinion, I think Iran should do more work toward enabling our start ups. Start ups are agile and on grand scheme of thinks more suitable for Iranian's educated population.


Adding this here for reference. Isolationism allow for such weaknesses
https://www.rt.com/business/384334-north-korea-china-coal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryzin

Mohsen jan how long are mullah supporters going to blame the Shah? As of now mullahs have ruled Iran longer than the Shah did. 8 years of war was also a long time ago and had they done things correctly and not put corrupt ignorant religious folk to do the job of educated folk things may have been not so difficult even during the war. Blame current government for your economic woes not someone who hasn't been in power for 40 years.Iran could have been a powerful economy had these mullahs not been there to ruin your country. The only ones supporting the mullahs are the ones stealing with them or profiting from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cthulhu

AmirPatriot said:


> I'm sure you've put great thought into that statement.


What do you mean?


----------



## AmirPatriot

Cthulhu said:


> What do you mean?



Skimming through very quickly through the above posts, I see you're arguing about Ahmadinejad's economic policy. Well let me tell you now, he didn't have one. He is a populist, his policies are designed to get votes. That is neither capitalism nor socialism.

Now if you would explain why you think capitalism would be good for Iran, I can pinpoint the places I will refute.


----------



## SubWater

Hello
anybody here know exactly about new Laptop ban rule for flight from middle eastern airports ?????
Base of what I found this rule include just for flights from middle east airports to US and UK not otherwise.
Am I right for understanding that ??????


----------



## The SiLent crY

guess what ?

I'm back ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raptor22

The SiLent crY said:


> guess what ?
> 
> I'm back ...


welcome back ... how are u?


----------



## The SiLent crY

raptor22 said:


> welcome back ... how are u?



Thanks bro . 

Doing well .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> thats sad to hear but i dont blame you im busy making solar car and prepare for solar challenge 2017 car race in Australia but i also have to study and its make it double hard for me i was thinking to leave the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the car we made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black car is the hydrogen car we solar team race with hydrogen team to make the car faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is demo we test our engine breaks control system on this etc before we install them on our car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demo is drive able vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is our workshop the right side belongs to the hydrogen team (you can see their black car )the left side is ours (the orange thing is our car )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kollang this is the predecessor students who make this car and they become 2nd in world in the south Africa solar challenge other than these i have to study this is how i fill my free time  how are you my friend it has been long time we chat in this forum i will never forgot the moment you teach me math here in this thread


WOW I am so glad you are participating in such a great high tech field.congratulations bro, keep up the great job buddy .keep us informed about your projects and exhibitions you participate .come on I did nothing here my bro.

Iam doing fine, beside control electrical engineering, I started the aviation course and I am a student pilot for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

AmirPatriot said:


> Skimming through very quickly through the above posts, I see you're arguing about Ahmadinejad's economic policy. Well let me tell you now, he didn't have one. He is a populist, his policies are designed to get votes. That is neither capitalism nor socialism.
> 
> Now if you would explain why you think capitalism would be good for Iran, I can pinpoint the places I will refute.


Capitalism is about free exchange of goods and services and it proved to be capable of bringing billions of ppl out of poverty and creating healthier more prospers societies and higher living standards for all. A competitive market creates quality and it prevents monopolies that drive up prices and punish the consumer. It helps the small and medium businesses which creates more jobs. But the main reason that i recommend this for our country is that individuals are put out of economic cycle by themselves not by the government, for example think of a class with 5 students in it and they all want to became painter, in a capitalist class all of the students have the chance to become painters. They all have access to the instruments to paint so all of them will start painting and in the process some of them will quit painting because they will realize they don't have the talent to became a painter, but in a non-capitalist class the teacher will pick one of these students and only give him/her the instruments of painting and the other 4 students don't get them and start blaming the teacher for not becoming a painter, even if they didn't have the talent to become one in the first place, same goes with the economy. Our current economic model is based on "پارتی" and bribery so ethnic minorities will blame the majority for their failures which makes them more likely to rebel against majority or become separatists (at least for economic causes) but if we start promoting capitalism they won't have anything against the majority at least in economical manners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Hi everyone!! 

Do you know what happened to my outfit thread? (._.)(-_-)


----------



## AmirPatriot

Cthulhu said:


> Capitalism is about free exchange of goods and services and it proved to be capable of bringing billions of ppl out of poverty and creating healthier more prospers societies and higher living standards for all. A competitive market creates quality and it prevents monopolies that drive up prices and punish the consumer. It helps the small and medium businesses which creates more jobs. But the main reason that i recommend this for our country is that individuals are put out of economic cycle by themselves not by the government, for example think of a class with 5 students in it and they all want to became painter, in a capitalist class all of the students have the chance to become painters. They all have access to the instruments to paint so all of them will start painting and in the process some of them will quit painting because they will realize they don't have the talent to became a painter, but in a non-capitalist class the teacher will pick one of these students and only give him/her the instruments of painting and the other 4 students don't get them and start blaming the teacher for not becoming a painter, even if they didn't have the talent to become one in the first place, same goes with the economy. Our current economic model is based on "پارتی" and bribery so ethnic minorities will blame the majority for their failures which makes them more likely to rebel against majority or become separatists (at least for economic causes) but if we start promoting capitalism they won't have anything against the majority at least in economical manners.



Long story short, the problem is corruption and you think capitalism will solve that. 

But capitalism itself breeds rich and powerful figures that can bend a government's will to its favour using a variety of techniques that include amongst other things the bribing you are trying to stop. Ask Russia how the sudden injection of capitalism helped them with corruption.

The solution to killing corruption is not capitalism, nor is it socialism. They are entirely different matters. Corruption is a cultural (and by cultural I don't mean takhte jamshid) and social deficiency in society that arises when there is not enough regulation, or there is too much greed etc. Capitalism is an economic system that works based on the free market, and is touted as gaining a country profit (and hence jobs) by competition lowering costs. I personally do not subscribe to capitalism, but I'm not going to say socialism is going to solve corruption either.



Śakra said:


> Do you know what happened to my outfit thread? (._.)(-_-)



It was trolling trash like the rest of your posts so it probably got deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

AmirPatriot said:


> It was trolling trash like the rest of your posts so it probably got deleted.



Honestly it's unfair because nearly all my posts are informative and engaging. I'm censured because I'm not afraid to speak the truth. In the words of Donald Trump "Truth alone triumphs".


----------



## Aramagedon

اینو ببینید خیلی جالبه:






البته من از سالها پیش میدونستم


----------



## raptor22

Śakra said:


> Honestly it's unfair because nearly all my posts are informative and engaging. I'm censured because I'm not afraid to speak the truth. In the words of Donald Trump "Truth alone triumphs".


Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## asena_great

kollang said:


> WOW I am so glad you are participating in such a great high tech field.congratulations bro, keep up the great job buddy .keep us informed about your projects and exhibitions you participate .come on I did nothing here my bro.
> 
> Iam doing fine, beside control electrical engineering, I started the aviation course and I am a student pilot for now.


wow form this day on i will call you captain kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

raptor22 said:


> Actions speak louder than words.



And mine say that I'm a truth speaker. Many call me "dost-e-iran" because of how brutally honest I am to iranis.


----------



## Cthulhu

AmirPatriot said:


> Long story short, the problem is corruption and you think capitalism will solve that.
> 
> But capitalism itself breeds rich and powerful figures that can bend a government's will to its favour using a variety of techniques that include amongst other things the bribing you are trying to stop. Ask Russia how the sudden injection of capitalism helped them with corruption.
> 
> The solution to killing corruption is not capitalism, nor is it socialism. They are entirely different matters. Corruption is a cultural (and by cultural I don't mean takhte jamshid) and social deficiency in society that arises when there is not enough regulation, or there is too much greed etc. Capitalism is an economic system that works based on the free market, and is touted as gaining a country profit (and hence jobs) by competition lowering costs. I personally do not subscribe to capitalism, but I'm not going to say socialism is going to solve corruption either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was trolling trash like the rest of your posts so it probably got deleted.


Long story short, you didn't understand me. Where did i talked about corruption? Corruption is a whole different story and it's going to be solved by something like free media and transparency which for some obvious reasons we're not going to get. The problem with the other economic systems (including ours) is that they are not providing equal economic opportunities for everyone so individuals will not put of economic cycle by themselves but by the system, even if they didn't have the talent to compete with the others in the first place, so they will blame the system for their inabilities. Read this part again:


Cthulhu said:


> But the main reason that i recommend this for our country is that individuals are put out of economic cycle by themselves not by the government, for example think of a class with 5 students in it and they all want to became painter, in a capitalist class all of the students have the chance to become painters. They all have access to the instruments to paint so all of them will start painting and in the process some of them will quit painting because they will realize they don't have the talent to became a painter, but in a non-capitalist class the teacher will pick one of these students and only give him/her the instruments of painting and the other 4 students don't get them and start blaming the teacher for not becoming a painter, even if they didn't have the talent to become one in the first place, same goes with the economy.


BTW why you don't subscribe to capitalism? What economic system do you recommend?



2800 said:


> اینو ببینید خیلی جالبه:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> البته من از سالها پیش میدونستم


شما که اونو دیدید، اینم ببینید جالبه




اینم وضع اقلیت های ماست که البته الآن دوستان می رن تو حالت انکار، شروع می کنن این بنده خدا رو ربط دادن به آمریکا و اسرائیل و عربستان


----------



## AmirPatriot

Cthulhu said:


> The problem with the other economic systems (including ours) is that they are not providing equal economic opportunities for everyone so individuals will not put of economic cycle by themselves but by the system, even if they didn't have the talent to compete with the others in the first place, so they will blame the system for their inabilities.



The only specific problem of Iran's economy that you cited as an issue was bribery, which is a form of corruption. I actually think capitalism can make it more difficult for people to have equal opportunities. In Britain there is a stigma against Private Grammar schools because they are expensive and their proliferation would mean only the rich could get good education. Building new grammar schools is actually banned in the UK. The UK also has the NHS, a public healthcare system which allows people to get proper healthcare regardless of their financial situation - again, equal opportunities.



Cthulhu said:


> BTW why you don't subscribe to capitalism?



Because I believe it creates too much inequality, it can be a cause of exploitation, and it has caused many of the economic disasters in the world, one of which was the 2008 crisis where banks were allowed free reign to pursue maximum profits with little regulation. Among other reasons.



Cthulhu said:


> What economic system do you recommend?



Socialism. Make no mistake, I'm no commie. But I show the Scandinavian countries as an example of socialism working well.

IMHO Iran's economy has 3 big problems:

1. Lack of an efficient fiscal policy. Tax collection is lacklustre, many taxes and subsidies are misplaced. Thankfully these are slowly being reversed from the Ahmadinejad era. Subsidising the oil industry in a country with 10% of all the world's oil is probably one of the stupidest fiscal decisions I have ever encountered.

2. Corruption. Bribery, "khodemooni", etc. are a highly inefficient allocation of resources and must be met by harsh policies by the central government.

3. Too many state owned companies. While I am a socialist, I think there are a few core industries that must be nationalised like railways, petroleum, healthcare, education etc. but there is a lot of unnecessary state ownership in Iran.

There are many other problems like high inflation (this is more of a symptom), overly protective tariffs, sanctions (more of an outside influence) but I don't want to be here all day.

The greatest thing about Iran's economy is its direction. It is moving towards a diversified, knowledge based economy. This is a great direction, but it is being hindered by the above problems.


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> Long story short, you didn't understand me. Where did i talked about corruption? Corruption is a whole different story and it's going to be solved by something like free media and transparency which for some obvious reasons we're not going to get. The problem with the other economic systems (including ours) is that they are not providing equal economic opportunities for everyone so individuals will not put of economic cycle by themselves but by the system, even if they didn't have the talent to compete with the others in the first place, so they will blame the system for their inabilities. Read this part again:
> 
> BTW why you don't subscribe to capitalism? What economic system do you recommend?
> 
> 
> شما که اونو دیدید، اینم ببینید جالبه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم وضع اقلیت های ماست که البته الآن دوستان می رن تو حالت انکار، شروع می کنن این بنده خدا رو ربط دادن به آمریکا و اسرائیل و عربستان


!خب به یه ورم به من چه


----------



## AmirPatriot

Śakra said:


> Honestly it's unfair because nearly all my posts are informative and engaging. I'm censured because I'm not afraid to speak the truth. In the words of Donald Trump "Truth alone triumphs".


lol


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

AmirPatriot said:


> The only specific problem of Iran's economy that you cited as an issue was bribery, which is a form of corruption. I actually think capitalism can make it more difficult for people to have equal opportunities. In Britain there is a stigma against Private Grammar schools because they are expensive and their proliferation would mean only the rich could get good education. Building new grammar schools is actually banned in the UK. The UK also has the NHS, a public healthcare system which allows people to get proper healthcare regardless of their financial situation - again, equal opportunities.
> 
> Because I believe it creates too much inequality, it can be a cause of exploitation, and it has caused many of the economic disasters in the world, one of which was the 2008 crisis where banks were allowed free reign to pursue maximum profits with little regulation. Among other reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism. Make no mistake, I'm no commie. But I show the Scandinavian countries as an example of socialism working well.
> 
> IMHO Iran's economy has 3 big problems:
> 
> 1. Lack of an efficient fiscal policy. Tax collection is lacklustre, many taxes and subsidies are misplaced. Thankfully these are slowly being reversed from the Ahmadinejad era. Subsidising the oil industry in a country with 10% of all the world's oil is probably one of the stupidest fiscal decisions I have ever encountered.
> 
> 2. Corruption. Bribery, "khodemooni", etc. are a highly inefficient allocation of resources and must be met by harsh policies by the central government.
> 
> 3. Too many state owned companies. While I am a socialist, I think there are a few core industries that must be nationalised like railways, petroleum, healthcare, education etc. but there is a lot of unnecessary state ownership in Iran.
> 
> There are many other problems like high inflation (this is more of a symptom), overly protective tariffs, sanctions (more of an outside influence) but I don't want to be here all day.
> 
> The greatest thing about Iran's economy is its direction. It is moving towards a diversified, knowledge based economy. This is a great direction, but it is being hindered by the above problems.


Regulated free market/mixed economy (between planned economy and capitalism) good. However notice that some of these mixed economies are overtaxing their companies... Which makes international competition harder for them. But overall for a humane society a mixed economy is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Guys some nice pictures from India is brought to you :











































much crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arashkamangir

2800 said:


> Guys some nice pictures from India is brought to you :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much crowd



Fascinating, I hope one day to visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

arashkamangir said:


> Fascinating, I hope one day to visit


Yeah true India is a beautiful country.


----------



## el 3mir

2800 said:


> Yeah true *Pakistan* is a beautiful country.



Be sure to visit *Islamic Republic of Pakistan*. Brādar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arashkamangir

el 3mir said:


> Be sure to visit *Islamic Republic of Pakistan*. Brādar.


Beautiful indeed. My buddy is Afghan and they fled to Pakistan during during the late 80s, early 90s. He always talk about the friendliness and hospitality of people of Pakistan. It is definitely on my to visit list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## el 3mir

arashkamangir said:


> Beautiful indeed. My buddy is Afghan and they fled to Pakistan during during the late 80s, early 90s. He always talk about the friendliness and hospitality of people of Pakistan. It is definitely on my to visit list



Getting a travel visa _might_ be hard as a Irani because of the Kulbushan Yadav incident and Uzair Baloch incident. Get a travel agent to help you in your visit. Just a heads up when you go... *Avoid* visiting Karachi...... But Lahore is a MUST as one of your places because it has sooo many historical and cultural monuments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arashkamangir

el 3mir said:


> Getting a travel visa _might_ be hard as a Irani because of the Kulbushan Yadav incident and Uzair Baloch incident. Get a travel agent to help you in your visit. Just a heads up when you go... *Avoid* visiting Karachi...... But Lahore is a MUST as one of your places because it has sooo many historical and cultural monuments.



Maybe we should make thread for traveling to countries. There is a service called couch surfing online where people make friends and visit each other's places in different countries and act tour guides as well hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## el 3mir

arashkamangir said:


> Maybe we should make thread for traveling to countries. There is a service called couch surfing online where people make friends and visit each other's places in different countries and act tour guides as well hehe



I don't live in Pakistan as of right now.. but there are some nice people of this forum who are open to sponsoring and touring like you said. But theres also those bad people. there's a forum called TripAdvisor who the experts can help on every single thing from getting visa to travelling toll costs. There's thousands of questions and answers on Pakistan travel that you might have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

2800 said:


> Guys some nice pictures from India is brought to you :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much crowd



The 1st in Bangladesh but the rest are 100% Indian. If you love crowds do come visit during the Kumbh Mela which attracts 120 million people!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

asena_great said:


> wow form this day on i will call you captain kollang


Call me as you wish but my flight hours is less than 25 hours and no one become a captain with that much FHs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

I admit Mr Rouhani, You surprised me, importing shit.
*واردات ۴۶۰۰ تن کود حیوانی به لطف برجام +نمودار*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*Free street election*:

Do you vote Yes or No to Islamic republic?






Most of people except two youths voted 'Yes' but they wanted embezzlements stop.

It shows reality in our society. It shows how popular and beloved Islamic republic is. In worst estimation 80- 85% of people love Islamic republic. Like me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

2800 said:


> *Free street election*:
> 
> Do you vote Yes or No to Islamic republic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of people except two youths voted 'Yes' but they wanted embezzlements stop.
> 
> It shows reality in our society. It shows how popular and beloved Islamic republic is. In worst estimation 80- 85% of people love Islamic republic. Like me



Well this shows the top problem with the current situation is economic. Prices are high, and unemployment is also relatively high. The good thing about these problems is that there is no ideological opposition to them (as there is with liberalisation in some places) but they must still be tackled with good economic management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

AmirPatriot said:


> Well this shows the top problem with the current situation is economic. Prices are high, and unemployment is also relatively high. The good thing about these problems is that there is no ideological opposition to them (as there is with liberalisation in some places) but they must still be tackled with good economic management.



Alot of this can be addressed by more aggressive environmental policies. Iran needs to do more, aggressively and invite investment into renewable, sustainable and clean energy in addition to environmental restoration. 

A lot of factors involved when it comes to current economic conditions but loss of cultivated lands, access of water and drinkable water as well as excessive deforestation play significant role. All these problems are opportunities to grow if the country provides the ground much more aggressively so the local talent can tackle these problems.


----------



## Aramagedon

Julio Iglesias Persian song:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

This is funny. Read it:

https://www.theatlantic.com/interna...ministration-lose-an-aircraft-carrier/523458/


----------



## yavar

Tillerson: Iran JCPOA is failed approach, going to review it completely تیلرسون:بررسی جامع برجام






تیلرسون:بررسی جامع برجام در جریان است
بررسی برجام به رهبری شورای امنیت ملی آمریکا به دستور ترامپ
http://www.isna.ir/news/96013013871/

U.S Secretary Rex Tillerson: Iran JCPOA is another attempt failed approach which has failed to achieve objective and we are going to review JCPOA completely addresses media at State Department. April 19. 2017

Tillerson Slams Obama Admin For Passing them the 'Buck' on Iran, Pledges New Approach
https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortn...deal-has-failed-to-achieve-objective-n2315542

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

yavar said:


> Tillerson: Iran JCPOA is failed approach, going to review it completely تیلرسون:بررسی جامع برجام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تیلرسون:بررسی جامع برجام در جریان است
> بررسی برجام به رهبری شورای امنیت ملی آمریکا به دستور ترامپ
> http://www.isna.ir/news/96013013871/
> 
> U.S Secretary Rex Tillerson: Iran JCPOA is another attempt failed approach which has failed to achieve objective and we are going to review JCPOA completely addresses media at State Department. April 19. 2017
> 
> Tillerson Slams Obama Admin For Passing them the 'Buck' on Iran, Pledges New Approach
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortn...deal-has-failed-to-achieve-objective-n2315542


تیلرسون گوه خورد، دیگه اگه پس گوشتون رو دیدین ما رو هم سر میز مذاکره می بینین


----------



## Cthulhu

I want to create a thread for Iranian songs, wanted to hear your opinions first. Any thoughts or suggestions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

من ایرانی
نیستم
چون بجای
درود
میگویم سلام و بجای بدرود
میگوییم
خداحافظ

من ایرانی
نیستم
چون عربها
به من آموختند به خوراک
بگوییم
غذا،در حالی ک خودشان به
ادرار شتر
میگویند غذا و من هم
تکرار
میکنم

من
ایرانی
نیستم چون عربها به من
آموختند
برای شمارش خودمان بجای
تن از نفر
استفاده کنیم که واحد
شمارش
حیوانات است

من
ایرانی
نیستم چون عربها به من
آموختند
که بجای گفتن واق واق سگ
بگوییم
پارس که نام وطنمان است

من ایرانی
نیستم
چون عرب
ها به من آموختن دیوث یک
صفت زشت
است, در حالیکه نام یکی از
سرداران
ایرانی بوده که درحمله
اعراب به
ایران تعداد زیادی از
سربازان
عرب را به هلاکت رسانده
است

من
ایرانی
نیستم چون
اعراب بمن آموختند
بگویبم
شاهنامه آخرش خوش است چون
در آخر
شاهنامه ایرانیان از اعراب
شکست میخورند

عاشق این متنم...


زمانی که عرب ملخ میخورد .... کورش به هرکس به اندازه خانواده اش گندم میداد ... ( یعنی عدالت )

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
زمانی که عرب در بیابان بز میچراند.... کورش نیمی از دنیا راگرفت....( یعنی حکومت )

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
زمانی که عرب دختر را ننگ میدانس .... کورش به بانوی ایرانى احترام میگذاشت ....
( یعنی مردم پرستی )

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
زمانی که عرب را " ام جهل" میخوادند ....
شاه کشور من اولین منشور حقوق بشررا نوشت..!!
( یعنی هنر )

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
زمانی که عرب چوب میپرستید ... کورش نیمی از دنیارا یکتا پرست کرد ... ( یعنی وحدت )

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
زمانی که عرب دخترش را زنده در گور میکرد .....
کورش بزرگ برای دختران پارس دانشگاه ساخت..!!!!!
( یعنی عشق )

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
زمانی که عرب در چادر بود ... کشور من تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد داشت..!! ( یعنی عظمت )​


yavar said:


> Tillerson: Iran JCPOA is failed approach, going to review it completely تیلرسون:بررسی جامع برجام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تیلرسون:بررسی جامع برجام در جریان است
> بررسی برجام به رهبری شورای امنیت ملی آمریکا به دستور ترامپ
> http://www.isna.ir/news/96013013871/
> 
> U.S Secretary Rex Tillerson: Iran JCPOA is another attempt failed approach which has failed to achieve objective and we are going to review JCPOA completely addresses media at State Department. April 19. 2017
> 
> Tillerson Slams Obama Admin For Passing them the 'Buck' on Iran, Pledges New Approach
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/cortn...deal-has-failed-to-achieve-objective-n2315542


این گاوچران ها فقط با علامت انگشت وسط ادم میشن نه مذاکره

موقعی که اقای خامنه ای گفت ما به ۱۹۰ هزار سو نیاز داریم اقایان تعداد سانتیریفیوژ ها را به ۶۱۴۴ کاهش دادند و مردم ما هم در خیابان براشون صوت و کف زدن. این است فرق نگاه یک رهبر جهان بین با نگاه های مردم عادی...

تازه اون کوسه هاشمی که میگفت موشک هم نمیخایم باید برچینیموشن چون سلطان ما یانکی ها فرمودند

متاسفم واسه خسارتی که به کشور وارد شد و جالب اینه مردم ما همچنان ظریف ظریف روحانی روحانی.. میکنند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> I want to create a thread for Iranian songs, wanted to hear your opinions first. Any thoughts or suggestions?


Put them in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rahi2357

2800 said:


> من ایرانی
> نیستم
> چون بجای
> درود
> میگویم سلام و بجای بدرود
> میگوییم
> خداحافظ
> 
> من ایرانی
> نیستم
> چون عربها
> به من آموختند به خوراک
> بگوییم
> غذا،در حالی ک خودشان به
> ادرار شتر
> میگویند غذا و من هم
> تکرار
> میکنم
> 
> من
> ایرانی
> نیستم چون عربها به من
> آموختند
> برای شمارش خودمان بجای
> تن از نفر
> استفاده کنیم که واحد
> شمارش
> حیوانات است
> 
> من
> ایرانی
> نیستم چون عربها به من
> آموختند
> که بجای گفتن واق واق سگ
> بگوییم
> پارس که نام وطنمان است
> 
> من ایرانی
> نیستم
> چون عرب
> ها به من آموختن دیوث یک
> صفت زشت
> است, در حالیکه نام یکی از
> سرداران
> ایرانی بوده که درحمله
> اعراب به
> ایران تعداد زیادی از
> سربازان
> عرب را به هلاکت رسانده
> است
> 
> من
> ایرانی
> نیستم چون
> اعراب بمن آموختند
> بگویبم
> شاهنامه آخرش خوش است چون
> در آخر
> شاهنامه ایرانیان از اعراب
> شکست میخورند
> 
> عاشق این متنم...
> 
> 
> زمانی که عرب ملخ میخورد .... کورش به هرکس به اندازه خانواده اش گندم میداد ... ( یعنی عدالت )
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> زمانی که عرب در بیابان بز میچراند.... کورش نیمی از دنیا راگرفت....( یعنی حکومت )
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> زمانی که عرب دختر را ننگ میدانس .... کورش به بانوی ایرانى احترام میگذاشت ....
> ( یعنی مردم پرستی )
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> زمانی که عرب را " ام جهل" میخوادند ....
> شاه کشور من اولین منشور حقوق بشررا نوشت..!!
> ( یعنی هنر )
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> زمانی که عرب چوب میپرستید ... کورش نیمی از دنیارا یکتا پرست کرد ... ( یعنی وحدت )
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> زمانی که عرب دخترش را زنده در گور میکرد .....
> کورش بزرگ برای دختران پارس دانشگاه ساخت..!!!!!
> ( یعنی عشق )
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
> زمانی که عرب در چادر بود ... کشور من تخت جمشید و پاسارگاد داشت..!! ( یعنی عظمت )​
> د


عزیزجان ایران حدود یک ونیم میلیون نفر عرب داره .حفظ فرهنگ بومی هر قومی از جمله فارس ها مهمه و درست اما نیازی به توهین و تحقیر اقوام دیگه نداریم .
در کل نژادپرستی حس مخربیه و تخریبش بیشتر برای افراد نژادپرسته که از وضعیت و جایگاه خودشون اون ها رو غافل میکنه .
البته می دونم منظوری نداشتی و آدم خوش قلبی هستی ولی هرچیزی رو نباید کپی پیست کرد که برادر من 
Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

2800 said:


> Put them in this thread


بیشتر می خوام آهنگ های قدیمی و محلی رو بزارم تا آهنگهای این خواننده های زپرتی جدیدی که در اومدن، اگه اینجا بزترمشون تو 2000 صفحه گم میشن، اگه ته یه ترد جدا بزارم به شناسوندن فرهنگ ایرانی بهتر کمک میشه


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> بیشتر می خوام آهنگ های قدیمی و محلی رو بزارم تا آهنگهای این خواننده های زپرتی جدیدی که در اومدن، اگه اینجا بزترمشون تو 2000 صفحه گم میشن، اگه ته یه ترد جدا بزارم به شناسوندن فرهنگ ایرانی بهتر کمک میشه


نمیدونم عزیز کجا دقیقا باید واسه موزیک ترید بسازی ولی فکر کنم اینجا بهترین جا هست:

https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/general-photos-multimedia.76/


rahi2357 said:


> عزیزجان ایران حدود یک ونیم میلیون نفر عرب داره .حفظ فرهنگ بومی هر قومی از جمله فارس ها مهمه و درست اما نیازی به توهین و تحقیر اقوام دیگه نداریم .
> در کل نژادپرستی حس مخربیه و تخریبش بیشتر برای افراد نژادپرسته که از وضعیت و جایگاه خودشون اون ها رو غافل میکنه .
> البته می دونم منظوری نداشتی و آدم خوش قلبی هستی ولی هرچیزی رو نباید کپی پیست کرد که برادر من
> Peace


عزیز من، منظور من عرب های همسایه جنوبی مون هست نه عرب های خودمون یا حتی عراقی ها و سوری ها که تمدن داشتن. شما اگه اکثر نوشته های ایرانی ها ضد اعراب رو ببینی، میبینی که این نوشته ها صرفا به عرب های سعودی فش میدن نه سایر مردم عرب زبان. در ثانی داداش شما اسمشو میخای بذاری نژاد پرستی یا هر چیز دیگه ای، حرف های من کاملا حقیقت هست و تمدن ایرانی ما رو به رخ این ملخ خورها میکشه. ما اینو نباید اسمشو بذاریم نژاد پرستی بلکه باید اسمشو بذاریم بیان حقیقت و نشون دادن هویت و فرهنگ اصیلمون در مقابل افراد بی تمدنی که ادعای هویت و فرهنگ میکنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*U.S Gen Mattis nation in regin checkmate Iran, Gen Raheel Sharif have given command Islamic NATO*







ژنرال جیمز ماتیس: کشور منطقه در حال کیش و مات ایران

انتصاب فرمانده سابق ارتش پاکستان به فرماندهی ائتلاف سعودی تایید شد
http://tn.ai/1289607

United States Secretary of Defense Gen James Mattis on his vidit to Saudi : right now what we are seen nation in regin and others also there checkmate Iran

Pakistan defence minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif on Geo news channel confirmed that the Pakistan government and state have given permission for for former Pakistani Army Chief to lead the Islamic NATO, Gen. Raheel Sharif have given command lead Saudi-led military alliance ( Islamic NATO)

Raheel Sharif appointed chief of Islamic military alliance, confirms Khawaja Asif
https://www.dawn.com/news/1306798


So right now, what we're seeing is the nations in the region and others elsewhere trying to checkmate Iran
https://www.defense.gov/News/Transc...y-by-secretary-mattis-in-riyadh-saudi-arabia/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Cthulhu said:


> I want to create a thread for Iranian songs, wanted to hear your opinions first. Any thoughts or suggestions?


I will appreciate if you put some Ebi songs in that thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

@Serpentine bro i am getting addicted to PDF again.can you ban me in a friendly manner


----------



## Cthulhu

*Oldies But Goodies:*
Shahram Nazeri - Karevan




Salar Aghili - Vatanam




Mohammad Reza Shajarian - Iran Ey Saraye Omid




Vigen-Baroon Baroone




Farhad - Koodakaneh




Zemestoon - Afshin Moghadam


----------



## Cthulhu

Mohammad Nouri - Jane Maryam




Hooshmand Aghili - Farda to miayee




Gholam Hossein Banan - Elahe Naaz




Farhad - Ye Shab-e Mahtab




Ebi - Nazi Naz Kon


----------



## yavar

Rex Tillerson declares end to 'strategic patience' with Iran,
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/r...-with-iran-slams-nuclear-deal/article/2620719

Trump: Iran not 'living up to spirit' of nuclear deal
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/afp/article-4430526/Trump-Iran-not-living-spirit-nuclear-deal.html


----------



## raptor22

kollang said:


> @Serpentine bro i am getting addicted to PDF again.can you ban me in a friendly manner


why? you wanna leave again?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

تبریک به همه برادرا، چند وقت پیش 40 کشور اسلامی یه ناتوی اسلامی به رهبری عربستان سعودی رو راه اندازی کردن به منظور مبارزه با تروریسم، یه ژنرال سابق پاکستانی رو هم به فرماندهیش انتخاب کردن به ما هم اطمینان دادن که هدف مبارزه با ما نیست. حالا تو اولین اقدام مبارزه با تروریسم می خوان پنج هزار سرباز پاکستانی رو بفرستن مرز یمن و عربستان برای مبارزه با حوثی ها. بعد من می گم ما نباید میرفتیم به سوریه وقتی حزب الله رو می بری سوریه یه مشت گروه شبه نظامی شیعه مثل فاطمیون و زینبیون درست می کنی برای حمایت از بشار اسد که گویا از یه خانواده علوی اومده علیه یه مشت انقلابی سنی خود به خود جنگ شیعه و سنی می شه بعد دوستان به من می گن چرا دلت با دشمنه. در نتیجه سیاست های ما این کشورها از دست ما عصبانی ان: آمریکا تنها ابرقدرت دنیا+اسرائیل ایالت 51ام آمریکا+اکثرکشورهای اروپایی (دار و دسته آمریکا)+تمامی کشورهای عربی+ترکیه+پاکستان (دیروز یه خبر اومد ما داریم یه پایگاه نزدیک مرز پاکستان می سازیم همه کاربرای پاکستانی این فرم عصبانی شده بودن انگار چیکارشون کردیم، تازه کاربرای اینجا اکثرا پاکستانی های باسواد طرفدار غرب و دموکراسی و ... هستن وای به حال مسبلمونای دو اتیشه اشون)؛
ولی کشورهایی که باهاشون در می افتی مهم نیستن مهم متحدینت هستن حالا متحدین ما: حزب الله(گروه شبه نظامی کشور نیست)، حشد الشعبی(گروه شبه نظامی ،صدر زور می شه منحلش می کنه)، سوریه(اینم به خاطر ما سر پاست خودش هیچ پخی نیست)، حوثی های یمن(اینام فاتحه شون خوندس)، روسیه(متحد مثلا استراتژیک ما که که قراره تو امارات خط تولید سوخو35 دایر کنه)، چین(انیم تند و تند به عربستان موشک بالستیک می فروشه)، هندوستان (اینم با تحدید می خواد قرارداد سی ساله خرید گاز با قیمت مفت امضا کنه، پول نفت خریده شده رو نمی ده زور و زور می خواد جنساشو به جای پول به ما بندازه. خیر که نداشته که هیچ پاکستانی ها رو هم عصبانی می کنه)، حماس(اینم گفتن نداره). ترامپ هم تو آمریکا اومده رو کار قول داده که جلوی چین و کره شمالی و ایران وایسه، زورش به چین و کره شمالی که نمی رسه می مونه ایران، وزیر دفاعش هم که کنینه خاصی از ما داره شده قوز بالا قوز. آمریکا هم به جای اینکه خودش رو وارد جنگ با ما بکنه همین 40 کشور رو می اندازه جلوما هم که ارتشمون کلهم شده یه چیز نامتقارن برای مقابله با آمریکا تو یه جنگ کلاسیک با اینا شانسی نداریم. استراتژی "در صورت حمله به ما، ما اسرائیل رو موشک بارون می کنیم" هم علیه اینا کارآیی نداره از خداشون هم هست، موشک هامون هم فقط بازدارنده هستن ارزش جنگی زیادی ندارن. خلاصه کلام اینکه وسیله هاتون رو جمع کنید که رفتنی هستیم بعد از اینکه این ناتو کار تمامی گروهای نیابتی ما رو ساخت میان سراغ خود ما تا یه بار برای همیشه کار ملت مجوسی رافضی رو تموم کن. اگه هم قراره برا من بنویسید ما یه کشور مستقل هستیم و آزادی و استقلال داریم و تو به غرب یه چشم ارباب نگاه می کنی بگم فعلا تا وقت داریم از این استقلال لذت ببرین عاقبت ما قراره بشه مثل آلمان نازی که با همه دنیا در افتاد


----------



## yavar

Yemen resistance Ansarullah fired Qaher-2M missile, at Saudi depth 23,4,2017 مقاومت یمن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Cthulhu said:


> تبریک به همه برادرا، چند وقت پیش 40 کشور اسلامی یه ناتوی اسلامی به رهبری عربستان سعودی رو راه اندازی کردن به منظور مبارزه با تروریسم، یه ژنرال سابق پاکستانی رو هم به فرماندهیش انتخاب کردن به ما هم اطمینان دادن که هدف مبارزه با ما نیست. حالا تو اولین اقدام مبارزه با تروریسم می خوان پنج هزار سرباز پاکستانی رو بفرستن مرز یمن و عربستان برای مبارزه با حوثی ها. بعد من می گم ما نباید میرفتیم به سوریه وقتی حزب الله رو می بری سوریه یه مشت گروه شبه نظامی شیعه مثل فاطمیون و زینبیون درست می کنی برای حمایت از بشار اسد که گویا از یه خانواده علوی اومده علیه یه مشت انقلابی سنی خود به خود جنگ شیعه و سنی می شه بعد دوستان به من می گن چرا دلت با دشمنه. در نتیجه سیاست های ما این کشورها از دست ما عصبانی ان: آمریکا تنها ابرقدرت دنیا+اسرائیل ایالت 51ام آمریکا+اکثرکشورهای اروپایی (دار و دسته آمریکا)+تمامی کشورهای عربی+ترکیه+پاکستان (دیروز یه خبر اومد ما داریم یه پایگاه نزدیک مرز پاکستان می سازیم همه کاربرای پاکستانی این فرم عصبانی شده بودن انگار چیکارشون کردیم، تازه کاربرای اینجا اکثرا پاکستانی های باسواد طرفدار غرب و دموکراسی و ... هستن وای به حال مسبلمونای دو اتیشه اشون)؛
> ولی کشورهایی که باهاشون در می افتی مهم نیستن مهم متحدینت هستن حالا متحدین ما: حزب الله(گروه شبه نظامی کشور نیست)، حشد الشعبی(گروه شبه نظامی ،صدر زور می شه منحلش می کنه)، سوریه(اینم به خاطر ما سر پاست خودش هیچ پخی نیست)، حوثی های یمن(اینام فاتحه شون خوندس)، روسیه(متحد مثلا استراتژیک ما که که قراره تو امارات خط تولید سوخو35 دایر کنه)، چین(انیم تند و تند به عربستان موشک بالستیک می فروشه)، هندوستان (اینم با تحدید می خواد قرارداد سی ساله خرید گاز با قیمت مفت امضا کنه، پول نفت خریده شده رو نمی ده زور و زور می خواد جنساشو به جای پول به ما بندازه. خیر که نداشته که هیچ پاکستانی ها رو هم عصبانی می کنه)، حماس(اینم گفتن نداره). ترامپ هم تو آمریکا اومده رو کار قول داده که جلوی چین و کره شمالی و ایران وایسه، زورش به چین و کره شمالی که نمی رسه می مونه ایران، وزیر دفاعش هم که کنینه خاصی از ما داره شده قوز بالا قوز. آمریکا هم به جای اینکه خودش رو وارد جنگ با ما بکنه همین 40 کشور رو می اندازه جلوما هم که ارتشمون کلهم شده یه چیز نامتقارن برای مقابله با آمریکا تو یه جنگ کلاسیک با اینا شانسی نداریم. استراتژی "در صورت حمله به ما، ما اسرائیل رو موشک بارون می کنیم" هم علیه اینا کارآیی نداره از خداشون هم هست، موشک هامون هم فقط بازدارنده هستن ارزش جنگی زیادی ندارن. خلاصه کلام اینکه وسیله هاتون رو جمع کنید که رفتنی هستیم بعد از اینکه این ناتو کار تمامی گروهای نیابتی ما رو ساخت میان سراغ خود ما تا یه بار برای همیشه کار ملت مجوسی رافضی رو تموم کن. اگه هم قراره برا من بنویسید ما یه کشور مستقل هستیم و آزادی و استقلال داریم و تو به غرب یه چشم ارباب نگاه می کنی بگم فعلا تا وقت داریم از این استقلال لذت ببرین عاقبت ما قراره بشه مثل آلمان نازی که با همه دنیا در افتاد


واقعا هم تبریک داره، اول انقلاب همه این کشورهایی که جنابعالی دوست فرضشون میکنی علیه ایران متحد شدن تا صدام رو در یک جنگ مستقیم در برابر ایران پیروز کنن
حالا همون پست فطرت ها دوباره دارن هموون کار رو تکرار میکنن ولی این بار علیه متحدان ما، این پس رفت اونها واقعا هم تبریک داره

سال 58 ابتدای یک انقلاب اسلامی در ایران با رهبری فوق کاریزماتیک امام خمینی بود و هیچ کدوم از بهانه های جنابعالی هم وجود نداشت ولی دیدیم که چطور از 18 کشور دنیا توی این جنگ اسیر گرفتیم

همه این کثافت ها علیه ایران وایسادن جز یک کشور که به ما کمک کرد(سوریه)، حالا جنابعالی میفرمایید که به اون یک کشور خیانت کنیم چون اون سگ پدر ها ناراحت میشن؟! گور پدر همشون و اسلامشون

همونطور که سید حسن نصرالله گفت نیمی از جهان اسلام با ماست، لیکن در دنیا غیر از ایران کشور اسلامی مستقلی وجود نداره، همشون یه مشت دیکتاتور و عمال دست نشانده هستن و اصولا انتظار دوستی با اینها بیخود هست

آمریکا 1,000,000,000,000 در عراق و افغانستان خرج نکرد که با القائده خودساخته و یا سلاح شیمیایی بجنگه، هدف فقط ایران بود ولی در نهایت جرات حمله پیدا نکردن، اون روزی که قدرت نظامی ایران اصلا قابل قیاس با امروز نبود جرات نکرد، امروز حتی خواب حمله به ایران هم آشفتشون میکنه، این اراجیف حمله به ایران فقط بهانه ای بود تا امثال روحانی رو در ایران به قدرت برسن و آتش بزنن به دستاوردهای علمی


----------



## Uhuhu

Cthulhu said:


> تبریک به همه برادرا، چند وقت پیش 40 کشور اسلامی یه ناتوی اسلامی به رهبری عربستان سعودی رو راه اندازی کردن به منظور مبارزه با تروریسم، یه ژنرال سابق پاکستانی رو هم به فرماندهیش انتخاب کردن به ما هم اطمینان دادن که هدف مبارزه با ما نیست. حالا تو اولین اقدام مبارزه با تروریسم می خوان پنج هزار سرباز پاکستانی رو بفرستن مرز یمن و عربستان برای مبارزه با حوثی ها. بعد من می گم ما نباید میرفتیم به سوریه وقتی حزب الله رو می بری سوریه یه مشت گروه شبه نظامی شیعه مثل فاطمیون و زینبیون درست می کنی برای حمایت از بشار اسد که گویا از یه خانواده علوی اومده علیه یه مشت انقلابی سنی خود به خود جنگ شیعه و سنی می شه بعد دوستان به من می گن چرا دلت با دشمنه. در نتیجه سیاست های ما این کشورها از دست ما عصبانی ان: آمریکا تنها ابرقدرت دنیا+اسرائیل ایالت 51ام آمریکا+اکثرکشورهای اروپایی (دار و دسته آمریکا)+تمامی کشورهای عربی+ترکیه+پاکستان (دیروز یه خبر اومد ما داریم یه پایگاه نزدیک مرز پاکستان می سازیم همه کاربرای پاکستانی این فرم عصبانی شده بودن انگار چیکارشون کردیم، تازه کاربرای اینجا اکثرا پاکستانی های باسواد طرفدار غرب و دموکراسی و ... هستن وای به حال مسبلمونای دو اتیشه اشون)؛
> ولی کشورهایی که باهاشون در می افتی مهم نیستن مهم متحدینت هستن حالا متحدین ما: حزب الله(گروه شبه نظامی کشور نیست)، حشد الشعبی(گروه شبه نظامی ،صدر زور می شه منحلش می کنه)، سوریه(اینم به خاطر ما سر پاست خودش هیچ پخی نیست)، حوثی های یمن(اینام فاتحه شون خوندس)، روسیه(متحد مثلا استراتژیک ما که که قراره تو امارات خط تولید سوخو35 دایر کنه)، چین(انیم تند و تند به عربستان موشک بالستیک می فروشه)، هندوستان (اینم با تحدید می خواد قرارداد سی ساله خرید گاز با قیمت مفت امضا کنه، پول نفت خریده شده رو نمی ده زور و زور می خواد جنساشو به جای پول به ما بندازه. خیر که نداشته که هیچ پاکستانی ها رو هم عصبانی می کنه)، حماس(اینم گفتن نداره). ترامپ هم تو آمریکا اومده رو کار قول داده که جلوی چین و کره شمالی و ایران وایسه، زورش به چین و کره شمالی که نمی رسه می مونه ایران، وزیر دفاعش هم که کنینه خاصی از ما داره شده قوز بالا قوز. آمریکا هم به جای اینکه خودش رو وارد جنگ با ما بکنه همین 40 کشور رو می اندازه جلوما هم که ارتشمون کلهم شده یه چیز نامتقارن برای مقابله با آمریکا تو یه جنگ کلاسیک با اینا شانسی نداریم. استراتژی "در صورت حمله به ما، ما اسرائیل رو موشک بارون می کنیم" هم علیه اینا کارآیی نداره از خداشون هم هست، موشک هامون هم فقط بازدارنده هستن ارزش جنگی زیادی ندارن. خلاصه کلام اینکه وسیله هاتون رو جمع کنید که رفتنی هستیم بعد از اینکه این ناتو کار تمامی گروهای نیابتی ما رو ساخت میان سراغ خود ما تا یه بار برای همیشه کار ملت مجوسی رافضی رو تموم کن. اگه هم قراره برا من بنویسید ما یه کشور مستقل هستیم و آزادی و استقلال داریم و تو به غرب یه چشم ارباب نگاه می کنی بگم فعلا تا وقت داریم از این استقلال لذت ببرین عاقبت ما قراره بشه مثل آلمان نازی که با همه دنیا در افتاد



اینا رو به ولی امر مسلمین جهان عرض کنید که به مدت 28 سال به طور مطلقه و بدون وقفه در این جایگاه نشسته اند . البته که تمام بدیها تقصیر ماست و همه ی خوبی ها را به ایشان بچسبانید. ما ملت خوبی برای ایشان نبودیم و الا این مفسدین غربی که هر 4 سال نفر نخست در قدرت کشورشان را به رای مستقیم مردم می گذارند وهی وقت مردم را می گیرند و آنها را پای صندوق رای می کشانند الان 4 پله از ما عقب تر بودند. خلاصه اینکه اگر جنگ هم شد و له شدیم تقصیر ملت هست که خوب به حرفهای ایشان گوش نکرد.



mohsen said:


> واقعا هم تبریک داره، اول انقلاب همه این کشورهایی که جنابعالی دوست فرضشون میکنی علیه ایران متحد شدن تا صدام رو در یک جنگ مستقیم در برابر ایران پیروز کنن
> حالا همون پست فطرت ها دوباره دارن هموون کار رو تکرار میکنن ولی این بار علیه متحدان ما، این پس رفت اونها واقعا هم تبریک داره
> 
> سال 58 ابتدای یک انقلاب اسلامی در ایران با رهبری فوق کاریزماتیک امام خمینی بود و هیچ کدوم از بهانه های جنابعالی هم وجود نداشت ولی دیدیم که چطور از 18 کشور دنیا توی این جنگ اسیر گرفتیم
> 
> همه این کثافت ها علیه ایران وایسادن جز یک کشور که به ما کمک کرد(سوریه)، حالا جنابعالی میفرمایید که به اون یک کشور خیانت کنیم چون اون سگ پدر ها ناراحت میشن؟! گور پدر همشون و اسلامشون
> 
> همونطور که سید حسن نصرالله گفت نیمی از جهان اسلام با ماست، لیکن در دنیا غیر از ایران کشور اسلامی مستقلی وجود نداره، همشون یه مشت دیکتاتور و عمال دست نشانده هستن و اصولا انتظار دوستی با اینها بیخود هست
> 
> آمریکا 1,000,000,000,000 در عراق و افغانستان خرج نکرد که با القائده خودساخته و یا سلاح شیمیایی بجنگه، هدف فقط ایران بود ولی در نهایت جرات حمله پیدا نکردن، اون روزی که قدرت نظامی ایران اصلا قابل قیاس با امروز نبود جرات نکرد، امروز حتی خواب حمله به ایران هم آشفتشون میکنه، این اراجیف حمله به ایران فقط بهانه ای بود تا امثال روحانی رو در ایران به قدرت برسن و آتش بزنن به دستاوردهای علمی



آره. فقط زدن آمریکاییها رو گروگان گرفتن. بعدشم هی شعار صدور انقلاب دادن.
حالا اینا مهم نیست. دیدن چشای اینا کاسه خون شده که اسراییل باید نابود شه و از صفحه روزگار محوشه. خود عربا و فلسطییها مونده بود بابا این دیگه کیه. بی خیال آروم باش. خود آمریکاییها و اسراییلیها اومدن صحبت که آخه چرا. دشمن شما این اعراب و بقیه هستند ما متحدین منطقی و طبیعی تو این منطقه هستیم. دیدن نه.. اینا خیلی گاون و رفتن و شروع کردن حمایت از همین اعراب علیه ما و ما دو تا هی به جون هم بیفتیم و اینقدر بجنگیم و از بین بریم تا جونمون درآد. هیچی از همون موقع هی منابع ایران از بین میره که شعار اسراییل نابود شود زنده بماند و جیب وم نافع یه گروه در قدرت حفظ بشه با طرح همون شعار. حالا طنز تاریخ اینجاست که تمام اعراب و مسلمانان یه علت دخالتهای ما شدن دشمن خونی ما. اینا هم هی شعار میدن ما اسراییل رو نابود میکنیم و سرزمین اونا رو میدیم دست شما. اونا میگن نمی خوایم. اینا میگن غلط کردی. با ما وارد جنگ نیابتی شدن و سوریه و یمن شده جنگ. بازم میگیم نه. ما باید اسراییل رو نابود کنیم بعد اونجا رو بدیم دست شما . خلاصه از شرق و غرب ریختن سرمون سر درایتها و شعارهای آقا و این نظام مقدس.
دنیا همه دنبال منافع ملی هستد. مثل این نظام نیست که به دنبال جیب شخصی شون فقط باشند.
هیچ کس در دنیا نمیاد آمریکا رو ول کنه ایران رو بچسبه. ولی حیف شعور عده ای نمیرسه. مثل رئیس جمهور سابق که مورد توجه امام زمان بودند و بوی رجایی بود و نظر یکی بهش از به بقیه خیلی نزدیک تر بود و بعدا هم عضو مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام شدو صلاح نظام رو تشخیص میده ولی رد صلاحیت شدست. این بابا هی رفت کشورها مختلف وام میداد. مجانی فرودگاه و کارخونه و بیمارستان می ساخت که مثلا با ما باشند. دریغ از اینکه آمریکا که هیچ. همین کشورها منطقه 1 میلیون دلار بیشتر میدادند و طرف اونا میشدند که شدند. سنگال. سودان، جیبوتی و ....
سودان که کلی براش صنعت دفاعی ساختیم. یادته؟ حیف الان چه جور داره با عربستان عشق و حال میکنه . شعور داشتن دیگه، مثل مسئولین این نظام نبودن که.

اونهمه هزینه کارخونه ها و سازندگی ها شد پشم. میشد اونا رو تو خوزستان و جنوب و تو شهر خودت بسازن. والا خیلی جاها نیازمند فقط یه مدرسه هستند. ..


----------



## BordoEnes

@AmirPatriot 

Hey did you figure out why IMF closed down?


----------



## asena_great

BordoEnes said:


> @AmirPatriot
> 
> Hey did you figure out why IMF closed down?


you visit IMF ?  do u speak farsi ?


----------



## BordoEnes

asena_great said:


> you visit IMF ?  do u speak farsi ?



It was an international forum bro. Its kinda like this place. Its a Pakistani forum but everyone speaks English. I hated most people there but there were people which i geniunly enjoyed discussing with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

BordoEnes said:


> @AmirPatriot
> 
> Hey did you figure out why IMF closed down?



The moderator, Catsoo, apparently said on an Iranian Farsi language military forum that the admin paying for the forum had stopped paying the site host, and the host suspended the site because it wasn't being paid. The admin could not be contacted.


----------



## Draco.IMF

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...s-airport-conducted-israeli-controlled-areas/

zionists are desperate, SAA + allies are doing great last days, enourmous advancements, so "the chosen one" are very desperate that theyr allies (ISIS) are getting hammered.

they are provoking, they do it all the time as SAA is advancing...

theyr time will come....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Śakra said:


> Why did @2800 get banned? iranis get banned on this site so easily.


I got multiple pre warnings before I got 7 days banned. In contrary a tricky saudi troll in this forum has 'several' accounts and most of his accounts are banned right now! The irony is the least banning period for each of his accounts is 2 months!! That individual troll makes new accounts whenever and gets banned!!!! I've reported him to Pakistani mods but it seems Forum's laws execute conditionally...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy




----------



## yavar

*only for Iranian members*

*Pakistani Parliamentary Delegation to Visit Iran *
 http://tn.ai/1392840 


*گمانه‌زنی‌ها درباره جزئیات حمله تروریست‌ها به هنگ مرزی میرجاوه *
ن در حالی است که صبح امروز برخی از منابع خبری به قول یکی از سربازان حاضر در این حمله تروریستی مدعی شدند: «تروریست‌ها بعد از شهادت مرزبانان هنگ مرزی میرجاوه، به آنها تیر خلاص زده و یکی از سربازان زنده مرزبانی را با خود بردند».

 http://tn.ai/1391489 

*مرزبانان ناجا از داخل خاک پاکستان هدف قرار گرفتند*




 http://tn.ai/1392292 


*درخواست ائمه جماعت اهل‌سنت سیستان و بلوچستان از دولت: "دولت رابطه با پاکستان را به حالت تعلیق درآورد" *

 http://tn.ai/1391636

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garshasp

2800 said:


> I got multiple pre warnings before I got 7 days banned. In contrary a tricky saudi troll in this forum has 'several' accounts and most of his accounts are banned right now! The irony is the least banning period for each of his accounts is 2 months!! That individual troll makes new accounts whenever and gets banned!!!! I've reported him to Pakistani mods but it seems Forum's laws execute conditionally...


Are you referring to me dadash? Now I'm a Saudi troll? I thought I was something else before... I guess any one who isn't IR hardliner like you is automatically Saudi troll, I have to admit pretty funny.


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> *only for Iranian members*
> 
> ن در حالی است که صبح امروز برخی از منابع خبری به قول یکی از سربازان حاضر در این حمله تروریستی مدعی شدند: «تروریست‌ها بعد از شهادت مرزبانان هنگ مرزی میرجاوه، به آنها تیر خلاص زده و یکی از سربازان زنده مرزبانی را با خود بردند».
> 
> http://tn.ai/1391489


*سرباز مفقودشده خراسان شمالی در عملیات تروریستی میرجاوه به شهادت رسیده است *
سعید براتی که در این عملیات مجروح شده بود پس از چند روز به شهادت رسیده است که پیکر پاک این سرباز وطن به کشور تحویل داده‌ شده است.

وی تصریح کرد: سعید براتی از اهالی شهرستان مانه و سملقان است و در چند روز آینده پیکر این سرباز شهید کشور به استان تحویل و در زادگاهش به خاک سپرده می‌شود.
 http://tn.ai/1394361

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*شهادت مرزبان اسیر در چنگال تروریست ها را تکذیب کرد *






سردار کمیلی فرمانده مرزبانی سیستان و بلوچستان گفت :با توجه به پیگیری های انجام شده تا کنون خبری از این سرباز هنگ مرزی میرجاوه نشده و شواهدی مبنی بر شهادت وی در دست نیست.
http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6069295/شهادت-مرزبان-اسیر-در-چنگال-تروریست-ها-را-تکذیب-کرد

*رایزنی های دیپلماسی درباره سرباز مفقودی شدت گرفت *
http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1614998/رایزنی-های-دیپلماسی-درباره-سرباز-مفقودی-شدت-گرفت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

garshasp said:


> Are you referring to me dadash? Now I'm a Saudi troll? I thought I was something else before... I guess any one who isn't IR hardliner like you is automatically Saudi troll, I have to admit pretty funny.



Dumbass when did I say you're saudi?


----------



## rahi2357

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/690117/حماس-مرزهای-۱۹۶۷-را-به-رسمیت-شمرد


----------



## Uhuhu

rahi2357 said:


> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/690117/حماس-مرزهای-۱۹۶۷-را-به-رسمیت-شمرد



@mohsen

حالا چی؟ دیگه فلسطینیها هم نمی خوان. تشکیلات خودگردان و کرانه باختری که سالها قبل اعلام کردن. یه غزه و حماس تروریست مونده بود که اونم اعلام کرد.


----------



## Cthulhu

rahi2357 said:


> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/690117/حماس-مرزهای-۱۹۶۷-را-به-رسمیت-شمرد


تعجب می کنی؟ تعجب نداره. این چیزیه که من خیلی وقت پیش گفتم. هر کسی که کله اش مثل کبک تو برف نیست می تونست از هزار فرسنگ دورتر اینو ببینه هم صداش رو بشنوه، کسی هم که اینو ندیده باشه متوجه نیست. خود عربا دارن با اسرائیل صلح می کنن باهاش متحد می شن علیه ما، بعدن یه عده سرنوشت هفتاد و شش میلیون ایرانی رو به بازیچه گرفتن تا شعار "اسرائیل باید از صحنه روزگار محو شود" رو زنده نگه دارن. حالا دیدین همین عربهایی که زمیناشون رو اسرائیلی ها گرفتن اسرائیل رو به رسمیت شناختن؟؟؟ حالا خوب شد همین عربها با اسرائیل متحد شدن علیه ما؟؟؟ اینجا سوال می پرسی چرا از دید منافع ملی ما باید با اسرائیل دشمن باشیم یه عده متوهم یه جوابایی به آدم می دن اگه اینا رو به یه گاو بگی خنده اش می گیره. می گن ما باید با اینا بجنگیم چون اینا جشن پوریم دارن، می گن یهودی ها خون ایرانی می خورن برا همین ما باید اینا رو نابود کنیم. یه مشت دروغ و چرت و پرت که تو مشرق نیوز و راجانیوز و الف خوندن. یعنی اینا می خوان با یه قدرت هسته ای جنگ راه به اندازن چون شش میلیون یهودی احمق 2500 کیلومتر اونطرف تر سالی یه روز رو جشن می گیرن. توهمات یه عده برا من خیلی جالبه اینا تو مشرق نیوز می گن ما اسرائیل رو با موشک نابود می کنیم وقتی بهشون می گی اسرائیل بمب اتم داره اونم ما رو نابود می کنه می گن استفاده از بمب اتمی ممنوعه سازمان ملل نمی زاره. متحدای ما یه مشت گروه شبه نظامی ان تنها دولتی که متحد ماست دولت بشاره که اینم کنترل نصف بیشتر کشورش دست خودش نیست، اون قسمتی رو هم که داره صدقه سری خود ماست. هفته ای یه بار نیروی هوایی اسرائیل یه حال اساسی به ارتش بشار اسد میده هیچ غلطی نمی تونه بکنه بعدا اینا می خوان این به ما کمک کنه. اگه به ما حمله شد بشار اسد چه گوهی می تونه بخوره؟ می گن کچل گر طبیب بودی سر خود دوا نمودی درسته. کل متحدای ما یه مشت گروه شبه نظامی و یه دولت پیزوری هستن بعد اینا فکر می کنن نصف جهان اسلام با ماست، چرا؟ چون سید حسن نصرالله گفته! این امت اسلام که اینا اینقدر دوستش دارن یه ناتوی اسلامی با 41 کشور تشکیل دادن علیه ما دارن دور هم جمع می شن تیغ و شمشیراشون رو تیز می کنن تا سر تک تک مون رو ببرن بعدا اینا تنها چیزی که از دنیا می خوان اینه که اسرائیل نابود بشه. می گی پس کو این نصف جهان اسلامتون؟ می گن اینا دولت های دیکتاتوری دست نشانده اسرائیل هستن یعنی اگه یه روزی اینا منتخب خود مردمشون بشن بی برو برگرد نصفشون با ما هستن. کاربرای این فروم اکثرا افراد با سواد و مسلط به انگلیسی هستن و دسترسی به اکثر رسانه های دنیا دارن، چند وقت پیش یه ترد ایجاد شده بود درباره اینکه ایران پیوستن به پیمان اسلامی مبارزه با تروریسم رو رد کرده (نمی تونم پیداش کنم، احتمالا از بس توش به ما فوحش داده بودن ادمین ها پاکش کردن) یکی اوموده بود نوشته بود "ایران پیوستن به این پیمان رو رد کرده چون قیلا به پیمان آمریکا-اسرائیل-هند پیوسته" با حدود 25 تا لایک. یعنی همین کاربرا فکر می کنن ما مخفیانه با هند و اسرائیل و آمریکا و صهیونیستا متحدیم اون بی سوادای دو آتیشه اشون که دیگه معلومه نظرشون چیه. اون نصفی اشون هم که با ما هستن هیچ وقت اینجا پیداشون نیست زبون بسته ها مستضعف ان ضعیف نگه داشته شده ان بهشون اینترنت ندادن که اینجا باشن از ما طرفداری کنن. ما تو سایت میلیتاری یکی داشتیم با آواتار چمران حداقل اون بابا می گفت ما باید اونموقع ها که مستضعفین جهان با ما بودن علیه آمریکا و اسرائیل اقدام می کردیم. آره اونموقع که مستضعفین جهان با ما بودن به همین خاطر هم بود که مستضعفینی که با ما نبودن همه ای ریختن رو سرمون دهنمون رو سرویس کردن. بعد جالبیش اینه هم اینا هر وقت می خوان پز جنگ ایران و عراق رو بدن می گن همه به صدام کمک می کردن و سلاح می فروختن و هیچکی به ما سلاح نمی داد به جز کره شمالی و سوریه (اسرائیل رو خجالت می کشن بگن). یعنی همون موقع هم فقط ما بودیم و خودمون و سایه مون. همین حالا هم از چپ و راست داره دهنمون سرویس می شه ولی یه عده اینجا دلشون خوشه که ما نقشه های این صهیونیست های شیطان رو داریم نقش یر آب می کنیم. یه جماعت چهار میلیونی معنی اقلیت بودن رو انگار اصلا حالیشون نیست نه تو مملکت خودمون ته تو این امت اسلام تا همه ی این کشورهای اسلامی رو سرمون خراب نکنن از خر شیطون پیاده بشو نیستن
ایجاد اسرائیل بهترین فرصت استراتژیکی-ژئوپولیتیکی ای بود که برای ما تو این منطقه می تونست اتفاق بیفته، تا اینم فراری ندن و به دشمن خونی ما بدل نکنن ول نمی کنن. فلسطین به من و شما مربوط نیست به خود فلسطینی ها مربوطه، یه عده اینجا شدن کاسه داغ تر از آش خون جلوی چشماشون رو گرفته که اسرائیل باید نابود بشه. خود این فلسطینی ها که زمیناشون رو از دست دادن اسرائیل رو به رسمیت شناخته ان، پس شما دیگه بیخود می کنی که اسرائیل رو به رسمیت نمی شناسی. واقعا دیگه از این روز به بعد کسی شعار مرگ بر اسرائیل و اسرائیل نابود باید گردد بده خائن به این مملکت و دشمن ایران و ایرانیه


Uhuhu said:


> @mohsen
> 
> حالا چی؟ دیگه فلسطینیها هم نمی خوان. تشکیلات خودگردان و کرانه باختری که سالها قبل اعلام کردن. یه غزه و حماس تروریست مونده بود که اونم اعلام کرد.


داداش شما فکر کردی این جماعت برا این هم جواب ندارن؟ الآن میان می گن حماس یه گروه دست نشانده اسرائیلیه مردم فلسطین این رو نمی خوان نابودی اسرائیل رو می خوان نصفشون هم با ما هستن


----------



## Aramagedon

*http://dl.nex1music.ir/1395/10/16/Masoud Sadeghloo & Mehdi Hosseini - Akhare Shab [dot] mp3*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## yavar

*Saudi Crown Prince bin Salman: threaten War Will Be Waged in Iran & Larijani respond تهدید بن سلمان*





تهدید ولیعهد عربستان بن سلمان و پاسخ رئیس مجلس علی لاریجانی

تهدید بن سلمان ... «ایران را میدان جنگ می کنیم
بن سلمان با اشاره به اینکه هیچ نقظۀ مشترکی میان ایران و عربستان نیست گفت: «چگونه می توان با آنان به تفاهم رسید؟ منطق ایران زمینه سازی برای ظهور مهدی است که آن هم از طریق سیطره بر جهان اسلام محقق می شود».
جانشین ولی عهد و وزیر دفاع عربستان افزود: «هدف اصلی نظام ایران رسیدن به قبلۀ مسلمانان است. ما منتظر نمی مانیم که عربستان میدان جنگ شود، بلکه ایران را میدان جنگ خواهیم کرد».
http://fa.alalam.ir/news/1962431

امروز سپاه،قدرتمندترین نیروی نظامی تعیین کننده درمنطقه است
علی لاریجانی رئیس مجلس: امروز سپاه پاسداران، قدرتمندترین نیروی نظامی تعیین کننده در خاورمیانه است و این باعث می شود که دشمنان نتوانند دچار هوسرانی نسبت به ملت ایران شوند.
http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1619241/امروز-سپاهقدرتمندترین-نیروی-نظامی-تعیین-کننده-درمنطقه-است
Saudi Crown Prince: threaten War Will Be Waged in Iran, Not Saudi Arabia and Iran parliament speaker Larijani respond

in interview was broadcast by Saudi Arabia's Channel 1 on 2th May 2017 Saudi Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman Al Saud rejected the possibility of any dialogue with Iran, asking how they could possibly reach an understanding and threaten Iran and said: "We will not wait for the war to be waged on Saudi soil. We will make sure that the war is waged in Iran and not in Saudi Arabia."
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ntrol-islamic-world-says-saudi-arabian-prince

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

yavar said:


> *Saudi Crown Prince bin Salman: threaten War Will Be Waged in Iran & Larijani respond تهدید بن سلمان*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تهدید ولیعهد عربستان بن سلمان و پاسخ رئیس مجلس علی لاریجانی
> 
> تهدید بن سلمان ... «ایران را میدان جنگ می کنیم
> بن سلمان با اشاره به اینکه هیچ نقظۀ مشترکی میان ایران و عربستان نیست گفت: «چگونه می توان با آنان به تفاهم رسید؟ منطق ایران زمینه سازی برای ظهور مهدی است که آن هم از طریق سیطره بر جهان اسلام محقق می شود».
> جانشین ولی عهد و وزیر دفاع عربستان افزود: «هدف اصلی نظام ایران رسیدن به قبلۀ مسلمانان است. ما منتظر نمی مانیم که عربستان میدان جنگ شود، بلکه ایران را میدان جنگ خواهیم کرد».
> http://fa.alalam.ir/news/1962431
> 
> امروز سپاه،قدرتمندترین نیروی نظامی تعیین کننده درمنطقه است
> علی لاریجانی رئیس مجلس: امروز سپاه پاسداران، قدرتمندترین نیروی نظامی تعیین کننده در خاورمیانه است و این باعث می شود که دشمنان نتوانند دچار هوسرانی نسبت به ملت ایران شوند.
> http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1619241/امروز-سپاهقدرتمندترین-نیروی-نظامی-تعیین-کننده-درمنطقه-است
> Saudi Crown Prince: threaten War Will Be Waged in Iran, Not Saudi Arabia and Iran parliament speaker Larijani respond
> 
> in interview was broadcast by Saudi Arabia's Channel 1 on 2th May 2017 Saudi Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman Al Saud rejected the possibility of any dialogue with Iran, asking how they could possibly reach an understanding and threaten Iran and said: "We will not wait for the war to be waged on Saudi soil. We will make sure that the war is waged in Iran and not in Saudi Arabia."
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ntrol-islamic-world-says-saudi-arabian-prince



What a clown prince. Famine and poor infratructure? Lol!

I liked Larijani's response

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

yavar said:


> *Saudi Crown Prince bin Salman: threaten War Will Be Waged in Iran & Larijani respond تهدید بن سلمان*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تهدید ولیعهد عربستان بن سلمان و پاسخ رئیس مجلس علی لاریجانی
> 
> تهدید بن سلمان ... «ایران را میدان جنگ می کنیم
> بن سلمان با اشاره به اینکه هیچ نقظۀ مشترکی میان ایران و عربستان نیست گفت: «چگونه می توان با آنان به تفاهم رسید؟ منطق ایران زمینه سازی برای ظهور مهدی است که آن هم از طریق سیطره بر جهان اسلام محقق می شود».
> جانشین ولی عهد و وزیر دفاع عربستان افزود: «هدف اصلی نظام ایران رسیدن به قبلۀ مسلمانان است. ما منتظر نمی مانیم که عربستان میدان جنگ شود، بلکه ایران را میدان جنگ خواهیم کرد».
> http://fa.alalam.ir/news/1962431
> 
> امروز سپاه،قدرتمندترین نیروی نظامی تعیین کننده درمنطقه است
> علی لاریجانی رئیس مجلس: امروز سپاه پاسداران، قدرتمندترین نیروی نظامی تعیین کننده در خاورمیانه است و این باعث می شود که دشمنان نتوانند دچار هوسرانی نسبت به ملت ایران شوند.
> http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1619241/امروز-سپاهقدرتمندترین-نیروی-نظامی-تعیین-کننده-درمنطقه-است
> Saudi Crown Prince: threaten War Will Be Waged in Iran, Not Saudi Arabia and Iran parliament speaker Larijani respond
> 
> in interview was broadcast by Saudi Arabia's Channel 1 on 2th May 2017 Saudi Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman Al Saud rejected the possibility of any dialogue with Iran, asking how they could possibly reach an understanding and threaten Iran and said: "We will not wait for the war to be waged on Saudi soil. We will make sure that the war is waged in Iran and not in Saudi Arabia."
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ntrol-islamic-world-says-saudi-arabian-prince


کار ما با این ظریف و روحانی به کجا کشیده که خرمگس هم (دوست و برادر آقای ظریف و روحانی!) واسمون شاخ و شونه میکشه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

I'll just leave this here...

http://gph.is/2p5sz4x

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

همین الان یهویی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

سردار دهقان در پاسخ به اظهارات اخیر وزیر دفاع عربستان درباره انتقال جنگ به ایران گفت: سعودی‌ها اگر جهالت کنند، جایی را غیر از مکه و مدینه سالم نمی‌گذاریم.
به گزارش خبرنگار دفاعی خبرگزاری تسنیم، سردار حسین دهقان وزیر دفاع و پشتیبانی نیروهای مسلح در گفت‌وگو با شبکه المنار در پاسخ به این سؤال که وزیر دفاع عربستان سعودی اعلام کرده که "جنگ را به ایران منتقل خواهیم کرد"، تأکید کرد: آنها فکر می‌کنند چون نیروی هوایی دارند، می‌توانند کاری انجام دهند.
وی افزود: ما به آنها توصیه می‌کنیم جهالت نکنند، ولی اگر جهالت کنند جایی غیر از مکه و مدینه را سالم نمی‌گذاریم.
http://tn.ai/1400848


Iranian Defence Minister Hossein Dehghan: of Saudi regime "does anything ignorant" will leave no part of Saudi Arabia land untouched except holy Muslim sites city of Makkah, Madina in response to recent threat by Saudi Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman Al Saud to words Iran
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-iran-saudi-minister-idUSKBN1830Y7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

2800 said:


> همین الان یهویی
> 
> View attachment 395194
> 
> View attachment 395193




Boy that is fast internet speed , iranian Telecommunication settelite ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Boy that is fast internet speed , iranian Telecommunication settelite ?


that is Irancell not Iran Telecommunicaton


----------



## yavar

*Iran DM Gen Dehqan: premature governing & their relies on oil wealth, has intoxicated Saudi words*




وزیر دفاع و پشتیبانی نیروهای مسلح سردار دهقان: حاکم نورس و متکی بر ثروت نفتی، مستانه حرف می زند
سردار دهقان در نهمین جشنواره جوان سرباز که به مناسبت سالروز ولادت حضرت علی اکبر (ع) و به میزبانی وزارت دفاع و پشتیبانی نیروهای مسلح برگزار شد با اشاره به اظهار نظر وزیر امور خارجه عربستان مبنی بر اینکه ما جنگ و درگیری را به داخل مرزهای ایران خواهیم کشاند افزود: هیچگاه دشمنان این سرزمین چه قبل از آغاز جنگ تحمیلی و چه دردوران دفاع مقدس از توطئه و دسیسه فرو گذار نبودند.
وی افزود: امروز یک تاجر پیشه در موضع زمامداری آمریکا قرار گرفته و تصور می کند می تواند استقلال ملت ها را به بازی گرفت و یا امنیت را خرید.
وی گفت: تجاری سازی امنیت، بر دستگاه سیاست گذاری آمریکا حاکم است و امروز این جوان متکی بر ثروت نفتی در عربستان مستانه حرف می زند و ملت ما را تهدید کرده و می گوید دامنه جنگ را به داخل مرزهای ایران می کشانیم. وزیر دفاع و پشتیبانی نیروهای مسلح خطاب به زمامداران نظام سلطه گفت: مگر شما لحظه ای سراغ دارید که با ملت ایران نجنگیده باشید شما معتقد به تفکر جاهلی هستید که غیر از خود همه را کافر می دانید.
سردار دهقان افزود: شما با دشمن تاریخی ایران، رژیم صهیونیستی عقد اخوت می بندید، امروز طرح ناتو عربی بر علیه کیست؟ برعلیه رژیم صهیونیستی ؟ یا برعلیه یمن؟
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960218000635

Iranian Minister of Defense Brigadier General Hossein Dehqan: premature governing and their relies on oil wealth, has intoxicated Saudi regime words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

سردار سرلشکر باقری رئیس ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح: ادامه وضعیت مرزهای ایران و پاکستان قابل تحمل نیست
ادامه وضعیت مرزهای ایران و پاکستان قابل تحمل نیست/ مامن تروریست‌ها را هرکجا باشد نابود می‌کنیم
سرلشکر باقری با اشاره به حادثه اخیر در مرز پاکستان که منجر به شهادت جمعی از مرزبانان شجاع و دلاور نیروی انتظامی در میر جاوه شد، گفت: با کمال تاسف مناطق همجوار مرزهای شرقی در ایران خاک پاکستان، به مامن و محل آموزش، آماده سازی و تجهیز تروریست‌های جیره خوار عربستان و مورد تایید آمریکا تبدیل شده است.
رئیس ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح تصریح کرد: در صورت ادامه تعرضات، مامن و مخفیگاه تروریست‌ها در هر کجا که باشد مورد ضربات کوبنده قرار خواهد گرفت.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960218000525#commentMainPane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Boy that is fast internet speed , iranian Telecommunication settelite ?


No I was in a park in Tehran while testing 4G+ speed with my phones.

I got 70 megabits with my galaxy s 7 and 95+ megabits with my iPhone 7 plus in every test. I usually get 65+ megabits with my phones in most parts of Tehran... How much speed can you guys get with your phones in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Israeli F-16s Joined Pakistan Gen Raheel Sharif Islamic NATO Coalition in Yemen war striking Taiz





اعتراف عربستان به مشارکت علنی اسرائیل در در ناتو اسلامی به رهبری پاکستان در جنگ یمن
در سایه ناکامی ریاض در جنگ یمن، رژیم صهیونیستی که یکی حامیان اصلی عربستان سعودی در تجاوز به یمن محسوب می شود، در حال مشارکت آشکار در این جنگ است.
پایگاه خبری انگلیسی «لیبرتی فایرز»، طی خبری، پیوستن یک اسکادران نیروی هوایی ارتش رژیم صیهیونیستی به صفوف ائتلاف عربی به سرکردگی عربستان در جنگ یمن را افشاء کرد و نوشت: این اسکادران به صفوف ائتلاف سعودی پیوسته و نخستین عملیاتش را علیه یک پایگاه آموزشی حوثی‌ها در تعز انجام داده است.
http://www.farsnews.com/13960218000661

Saudi Defense Ministry spokesman: the first squadron of Israeli F-16s Joined Saudi Coalition against Yemeni rebels
Riyadh, KSA)– According to Saudi Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Ahmed al-Asiri, the first Israeli F-16 warplanes have targeted a training center of notorious Houthi rebels in northern Yemeni province of al-Taiz.
“… in this crucial time we are in dire need of Tel Aviv’s military prowess to curb Iran’s slow but gradual encroachment in Yemen. I hope this felicitous Israeli intervention in Yemen would harbinger a new dawn in Arab-Israeli partnership and the entire world shall witness the comradeship and amicable relation between the armies of kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the State of Israel,”al-Okaz cited Maj. Gen. Al-Asiri as saying.
Yesterday , Two Israeli Air Force 747 aircraft Boeing carrying weapons, added Maj. Gen. Al-Asiri , landed in Khamis Mushait base in Asir in Saudi Arabia to assist the coalition in the war against [ Houthis] rebels.
http://www.libertyfighters.uk/middl...joined-saudi-coalition-against-yemeni-rebels/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

yavar said:


> Israeli F-16s Joined Pakistan Gen Raheel Sharif Islamic NATO Coalition in Yemen war striking Taiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اعتراف عربستان به مشارکت علنی اسرائیل در در ناتو اسلامی به رهبری پاکستان در جنگ یمن
> در سایه ناکامی ریاض در جنگ یمن، رژیم صهیونیستی که یکی حامیان اصلی عربستان سعودی در تجاوز به یمن محسوب می شود، در حال مشارکت آشکار در این جنگ است.
> پایگاه خبری انگلیسی «لیبرتی فایرز»، طی خبری، پیوستن یک اسکادران نیروی هوایی ارتش رژیم صیهیونیستی به صفوف ائتلاف عربی به سرکردگی عربستان در جنگ یمن را افشاء کرد و نوشت: این اسکادران به صفوف ائتلاف سعودی پیوسته و نخستین عملیاتش را علیه یک پایگاه آموزشی حوثی‌ها در تعز انجام داده است.
> http://www.farsnews.com/13960218000661
> 
> Saudi Defense Ministry spokesman: the first squadron of Israeli F-16s Joined Saudi Coalition against Yemeni rebels
> Riyadh, KSA)– According to Saudi Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Ahmed al-Asiri, the first Israeli F-16 warplanes have targeted a training center of notorious Houthi rebels in northern Yemeni province of al-Taiz.
> “… in this crucial time we are in dire need of Tel Aviv’s military prowess to curb Iran’s slow but gradual encroachment in Yemen. I hope this felicitous Israeli intervention in Yemen would harbinger a new dawn in Arab-Israeli partnership and the entire world shall witness the comradeship and amicable relation between the armies of kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the State of Israel,”al-Okaz cited Maj. Gen. Al-Asiri as saying.
> Yesterday , Two Israeli Air Force 747 aircraft Boeing carrying weapons, added Maj. Gen. Al-Asiri , landed in Khamis Mushait base in Asir in Saudi Arabia to assist the coalition in the war against [ Houthis] rebels.
> http://www.libertyfighters.uk/middl...joined-saudi-coalition-against-yemeni-rebels/



No way, Israel? 

What the hell did poor Yemen do to Israel?

That's just sad... lol Saudi pigs, can't even stay ture to themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Alavi intelligence minister: 30 terrorists teams/108 magnetic bombs/15 suicide jackets علوی*


----------



## OldTwilight

I can clearly see the plane for attacking Iran from multiple direction is slowly but firmly is in preparation ... 
PGCC Arabs , Turkey , Pakistan with support of USA and UK and NATO will attack us .... and some bastards in Iran ( traitors who act ) are talking about humanity ... 

we should have nukes or we will suffer badly , even worst than Mongol invasion ... 

همه ی مقدمات حمله به ایران داره چیده می شه و در این بین این به اصطلاح ، اصلاح طلبان با حماقت اکثریت عامشون و خیانت اقلیت خواصشون دارن عملا ما رو خلع سلاح می کنند .


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> I can clearly see the plane for attacking Iran from multiple direction is slowly but firmly is in preparation ...
> PGCC Arabs , Turkey , Pakistan with support of USA and UK and NATO will attack us .... and some bastards in Iran ( traitors who act ) are talking about humanity ...
> 
> we should have nukes or we will suffer badly , even worst than Mongol invasion ...
> 
> همه ی مقدمات حمله به ایران داره چیده می شه و در این بین این به اصطلاح ، اصلاح طلبان با حماقت اکثریت عامشون و خیانت اقلیت خواصشون دارن عملا ما رو خلع سلاح می کنند .


ناراحت نباش نصف جهان اسلام با مائه


----------



## raptor22

*عربستان، بلوچستان ایران را «اشغالی» نامید! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Imam Hussain university ceremony graduation of cadets مراسم دانشجویان افسری دانشگاه امام حسین*


----------



## yavar

Haj Qasem & Haj Mustafa Badr Eddin in Syria operation headquarter


----------



## yavar

وزارت اطلاعات خنثی‌سازی گروه تروریستی در انتخابات ۱۳۹۶




*تلاش یک گروه تروریستی برای عملیات تروریستی خنثی شد + جزئیات*
 http://tn.ai/1405992


----------



## yavar

*ransomware "wanna cryptor" Cyber Attack on Iran governmental IT systems پلیس فتا: حمله باج افزار*




پلیس فتا: حمله سایبری باج افزار

معاون امور بین الملل و حقوقی پلیس فتا ناجا: مردم به باج افزارها باج ندهند
http://www.cyberpolice.ir/news/78941
سازمان‌ها مراقب باشند باج افزار wannacrypt در کمین است
http://www.cyberpolice.ir/news/80431

TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The Iranian Cyber Police issued a security alert to all Internet users in the country, encouraging people and organizations to update their operating systems to ward off a massive wave of cyberattacks across the globe that seize control of computers until the victims pay a ransom.
In a warning on Saturday, Lieutenant Colonel Ali Niknafas, a commander of the Cyber Police -known as FATA in Iran- called on all users to update their computer and network systems to avoid being affected by the ransomware, called "WannaCry” or "WannaCrypt."
http://tn.ai/1405980

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

چهار سال پیش یک عده توی سایت 
military.ir
به قدرت رسیدن که شعار بحث منطقی و بحث دوستانه و فراجناحی می دادند و ادعای روشنفکر بودند و معتدل بودن داشتن .... ولی خیلی راحت پست های افراد رو پاک می کردند و خفقان ایجاد کرده بودند ... 
نتیجه ی مدیریت معتدلانه ی اینها این شده که حدود یک ماه هست که سایت میلیتاری از دسترس خارجه و به اصطلاح به روزرسانی می شه .... 

مشت نمونه ی خروار هست ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*North Korea images testfire strategic Hwasong-12 IRBM پرتاب آزمایشی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۲*





کره شمالی موشک نوع جدیدی آزمایش کرد
خبرگزاری رسمی کره شمالی در بیانیه ای اعلام کرد موشکی که روز یکشنبه شلیک شد از نوع موشک بالستیک راهبردی جدید با نام هواسونگ 12 / Hwasong-12 است. هواسونگ 12 موشکی میان برد با قابلیت تبدیل به موشک دور برد است.
در این بیانیه آمده است کیم جونگ اون رهبر کره شمالی شخصا نظاره گر آزمایش این نوع جدید از موشک بود.
خبرگزاری رسمی کره شمالی در بیانیه خود همچنین اعلام کرد هدف از آزمایش موشکی روز یکشنبه بررسی جزئیات فنی و ویژگی های نوع جدیدی از موشک با قابلیت حمل یک کلاهک هسته ای قوی و بزرگ و همچنین تایید قابلیت یک موتور جدید موشک بود که به تازگی در این کشور ساخته شده است.
در این بیانیه همچنین آمده است این موشک جدید پس از رسیدن به ارتفاع دو هزار و 111 کیلومتری ، مسافتی 787 کیلومتری را طی کرد و دقیقا در محلی که برنامه ریزی شده بود فرود آمد.
http://fa.alalam.ir/news/1968157

Pyongyang, May 15 (KCNA) -- A test-fire of new ground-to-ground medium long-range strategic ballistic rocket Hwasong-12 was successfully carried out on Sunday by scientists and technicians in the field of rocket research, who are bravely advancing toward a new goal to be proud of in the world, true to the far-sighted idea of Kim Jong Un, chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea, chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the DPRK and supreme commander of the Korean People's Army, for building a nuclear power.
http://www.kcna.kp/kcna.user.specia...f;jsessionid=77AAF4B99928A3BCDB4E289D4CCB80EE


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> چهار سال پیش یک عده توی سایت
> military.ir
> به قدرت رسیدن که شعار بحث منطقی و بحث دوستانه و فراجناحی می دادند و ادعای روشنفکر بودند و معتدل بودن داشتن .... ولی خیلی راحت پست های افراد رو پاک می کردند و خفقان ایجاد کرده بودند ...
> نتیجه ی مدیریت معتدلانه ی اینها این شده که حدود یک ماه هست که سایت میلیتاری از دسترس خارجه و به اصطلاح به روزرسانی می شه ....
> 
> مشت نمونه ی خروار هست ....


جناب خان سایت میلیتاری یه ماهه به خاطر این بسته شده که ادمینی که پول سرور رو می داد نرفته پول سرور رو بده، ولی خجالت نکشید اینو هم بندازید گردن حسن، بعله سایت میلیتاری به خاطر این بسته شده که چهار سال پیش مردم به جای رئیس چماقدارا حسن رو انتخاب کردن، تا قبل از اون ایران اسلامی قدرت بلا منازع اقتصادی سیاسی و نظامی منطقه و جهان بود و منافع آمریکا رو تو منطقه با خطر جدی مواجه کرده، خرخره آمریکا و صهیونیست بین الملل هم تو مشتمون بود و همه جهان اسلام هم با ما بود تا اینکه حسن روحانی لیبرال خائن و وطن فروش انتخاب شد و قرارداد ترکمانچای 2 رو امضا کرد و روز بعدش پوف قدرت سیاسی و نظامی ما از بین رفت و به این روز فلاکت بار اقتصادی افتادیم و شیخ نمر باقر النمر زبون بسته هم به خاطر این ضعیف شدن ما گردن زده شد و الان دیگه نصف جهان اسلام با مائه. اون روزی هم که حسن داشت برجام رو امضا می کرد چون آمریکا می دونست سایت میلیتاری به همراه قدرت موشکی و هسته ای یکی از ارکان قدرت ماست و محلی برای گرد هم جمع شدن افسران جوان جنگ نرمه و اونا خیلی باهوشن و با دید استراژیک و ژئوپلیتیک عمیق و بصیرت ژرفی که دارن نقشه ما رو یه سال قبل از اجرا برای همه گان برملا می کنن و انقدر نکته بینن که فهمیدن ظریف جاسوس سازمان اطلاعاتی مائه به همین خاطر هم با بستن قرارداد خرید هواپیما برای صنعت هوایی ما که به خاطر همکاری با نیروی هواییمون در کشتار مسلمین جهان دست داره چهل هزار تا شغل ایجاد کرده و پیشنهاد دادن که این چهل هزار شغل به جای صنعت هوایی باید تو صنعت قطارهای تندرومون که دستش به خون مسلمین جهان آغشته نیست ایجاد بشه. آمریکا هم که دید اینجوریه تو بند 69 برجام آورد که "سایت میلیتاری بعد از سه سال فعالیت کنترل شده به بهانه به روزرسانی ار دسترس خارج شود" و حسن خائن هم این بند رو پذیرفت و اقتدار و عزت و کرامت ما رو بر باد داد الان هم باید با رای دادن به دولت کار و کرامت، شغل ها و کرامت از دست رفته مون رو از موضع عزت از چنگ صنعت هوایی آمریکا و فرانسه در بیاریم

مسخره ها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

سلام ... 
البته من نگفتم کاره حسن هست ، گفتم کار همفکران و طرفداران ایشان هست ... 
و مثل همیشه با مشتی چرندیات می خواید طرف مقابل رو به سکوت وادار کنید .... 
پست من موجوده و همه می توانند بخواننش .... 

قبلا این سایت تحت تملک شخصی به نام سعید بود ولی بدون اطلاعا عموم کاربران مالک سایت عوض شد و بلافاصله مالک جدید سایت و مدیران جدیدیش کاری کردن که اکثریت کاربران قدیمی سایت بیرون رفتن و یا در بحث ها شرکت نمی کردند .... 

سایتی که روزانه 2000 کاربر داخل لاگین می کردند نباید محتاج هزینه هاش می بود ، و اگه هم کمک مالی نیاز داشت باید اعلان می کرد ولی خب ، عزیزان خود معتدل بین تصمیم گرفتن که زحمت و تلاش چند ساله ی کاربران رو بدون اطلاع قبلی از دسترس خارج کنند .... 

در ضمن ، بنده عضو سایت نیستم و فقط به عنوان مهمان بعضی از اخبار نظامی رو در آن سایت دنبال می کردم

نگران هم نباش ، از آنجایی که من این مدیران جدید سایت را شناختم ، پس از انتخابات اگر نتیجه به دلخواهشان بود ، هزینه ی سایت را می دهند و در عرض یک ساعت سایت دوباره آنلاین می شود .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> سلام ...
> البته من نگفتم کاره حسن هست ، گفتم کار همفکران و طرفداران ایشان هست ...
> و مثل همیشه با مشتی چرندیات می خواید طرف مقابل رو به سکوت وادار کنید ....
> پست من موجوده و همه می توانند بخواننش ....
> 
> قبلا این سایت تحت تملک شخصی به نام سعید بود ولی بدون اطلاعا عموم کاربران مالک سایت عوض شد و بلافاصله مالک جدید سایت و مدیران جدیدیش کاری کردن که اکثریت کاربران قدیمی سایت بیرون رفتن و یا در بحث ها شرکت نمی کردند ....
> 
> سایتی که روزانه 2000 کاربر داخل لاگین می کردند نباید محتاج هزینه هاش می بود ، و اگه هم کمک مالی نیاز داشت باید اعلان می کرد ولی خب ، عزیزان خود معتدل بین تصمیم گرفتن که زحمت و تلاش چند ساله ی کاربران رو بدون اطلاع قبلی از دسترس خارج کنند ....
> 
> در ضمن ، بنده عضو سایت نیستم و فقط به عنوان مهمان بعضی از اخبار نظامی رو در آن سایت دنبال می کردم
> 
> نگران هم نباش ، از آنجایی که من این مدیران جدید سایت را شناختم ، پس از انتخابات اگر نتیجه به دلخواهشان بود ، هزینه ی سایت را می دهند و در عرض یک ساعت سایت دوباره آنلاین می شود .


کسی شما رو به سکوت وادار نکرد, خط اینترنتت رو کسی ازت نگرفته, دو تا دستات رو هم کسی ازت نگرفته که جواب ندی. ساکت کردن منتقد یعنی تو این مملکت اگه بگی بالای چشم بعضی ها ابروئه شب می آیند می کننت تو گونی فردا صبح دیگه خبری ازت نمی شه. نمردیم و معنی ساکت کردن منتقد تو این مملکت رو هم فهمیدیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*املان حمله پاسگاه اهواز دستگیر شدند Iran terrorists of Ahvaz police station attack are arrested*


----------



## bozorgmehr

Cthulhu said:


> جناب خان سایت میلیتاری یه ماهه به خاطر این بسته شده که ادمینی که پول سرور رو می داد نرفته پول سرور رو بده، ولی خجالت نکشید اینو هم بندازید گردن حسن، بعله سایت میلیتاری به خاطر این بسته شده که چهار سال پیش مردم به جای رئیس چماقدارا حسن رو انتخاب کردن، تا قبل از اون ایران اسلامی قدرت بلا منازع اقتصادی سیاسی و نظامی منطقه و جهان بود و منافع آمریکا رو تو منطقه با خطر جدی مواجه کرده، خرخره آمریکا و صهیونیست بین الملل هم تو مشتمون بود و همه جهان اسلام هم با ما بود تا اینکه حسن روحانی لیبرال خائن و وطن فروش انتخاب شد و قرارداد ترکمانچای 2 رو امضا کرد و روز بعدش پوف قدرت سیاسی و نظامی ما از بین رفت و به این روز فلاکت بار اقتصادی افتادیم و شیخ نمر باقر النمر زبون بسته هم به خاطر این ضعیف شدن ما گردن زده شد و الان دیگه نصف جهان اسلام با مائه. اون روزی هم که حسن داشت برجام رو امضا می کرد چون آمریکا می دونست سایت میلیتاری به همراه قدرت موشکی و هسته ای یکی از ارکان قدرت ماست و محلی برای گرد هم جمع شدن افسران جوان جنگ نرمه و اونا خیلی باهوشن و با دید استراژیک و ژئوپلیتیک عمیق و بصیرت ژرفی که دارن نقشه ما رو یه سال قبل از اجرا برای همه گان برملا می کنن و انقدر نکته بینن که فهمیدن ظریف جاسوس سازمان اطلاعاتی مائه به همین خاطر هم با بستن قرارداد خرید هواپیما برای صنعت هوایی ما که به خاطر همکاری با نیروی هواییمون در کشتار مسلمین جهان دست داره چهل هزار تا شغل ایجاد کرده و پیشنهاد دادن که این چهل هزار شغل به جای صنعت هوایی باید تو صنعت قطارهای تندرومون که دستش به خون مسلمین جهان آغشته نیست ایجاد بشه. آمریکا هم که دید اینجوریه تو بند 69 برجام آورد که "سایت میلیتاری بعد از سه سال فعالیت کنترل شده به بهانه به روزرسانی ار دسترس خارج شود" و حسن خائن هم این بند رو پذیرفت و اقتدار و عزت و کرامت ما رو بر باد داد الان هم باید با رای دادن به دولت کار و کرامت، شغل ها و کرامت از دست رفته مون رو از موضع عزت از چنگ صنعت هوایی آمریکا و فرانسه در بیاریم
> 
> مسخره ها



Agha kheili bahal bood... ma keh khandeh kardim. Albateh fekr nemikonam een aghayoon baa tanz raabeteyeh khoobi dashteh bashand. Hamvareh beh donbaleh jaan fadaaee barayeh rahbar va dargirihayeh digar ba khodeshan hastand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Cthulhu said:


> کسی شما رو به سکوت وادار نکرد, خط اینترنتت رو کسی ازت نگرفته, دو تا دستات رو هم کسی ازت نگرفته که جواب ندی. ساکت کردن منتقد یعنی تو این مملکت اگه بگی بالای چشم بعضی ها ابروئه شب می آیند می کننت تو گونی فردا صبح دیگه خبری ازت نمی شه. نمردیم و معنی ساکت کردن منتقد تو این مملکت رو هم فهمیدیم


ادعاهای پوچ و بی اساس شما عزیزان که می خواهید حقایق را زیر بار اهمت ها و دروغ ها دفن کنید ....

آیا کسی دستان شما را قطع کرده ؟!


----------



## yavar

*KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid propellent strategic IRBM Hwasong-12 پرتاب آزمایشی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۲*






کره شمالی موشک نوع جدیدی آزمایش کرد
خبرگزاری رسمی کره شمالی در بیانیه ای اعلام کرد موشکی که روز یکشنبه شلیک شد از نوع موشک بالستیک راهبردی جدید با نام هواسونگ 12 / Hwasong-12 است. هواسونگ 12 موشکی میان برد با قابلیت تبدیل به موشک دور برد است.
در این بیانیه آمده است کیم جونگ اون رهبر کره شمالی شخصا نظاره گر آزمایش این نوع جدید از موشک بود.
خبرگزاری رسمی کره شمالی در بیانیه خود همچنین اعلام کرد هدف از آزمایش موشکی روز یکشنبه بررسی جزئیات فنی و ویژگی های نوع جدیدی از موشک با قابلیت حمل یک کلاهک هسته ای قوی و بزرگ و همچنین تایید قابلیت یک موتور جدید موشک بود که به تازگی در این کشور ساخته شده است.
در این بیانیه همچنین آمده است این موشک جدید پس از رسیدن به ارتفاع دو هزار و 111 کیلومتری ، مسافتی 787 کیلومتری را طی کرد و دقیقا در محلی که برنامه ریزی شده بود فرود آمد.
http://fa.alalam.ir/news/1968157

Pyongyang, May 15 (KCNA) -- A test-fire of new ground-to-ground medium long-range strategic ballistic rocket Hwasong-12 was successfully carried out on Sunday by scientists and technicians in the field of rocket research, who are bravely advancing toward a new goal to be proud of in the world, true to the far-sighted idea of Kim Jong Un, chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea, chairman of the State Affairs Commission of the DPRK and supreme commander of the Korean People's Army, for building a nuclear power.
http://www.kcna.kp/kcna.user.specia...f;jsessionid=77AAF4B99928A3BCDB4E289D4CCB80EE
KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid propellent road-mobile strategic IRBM “Hwasong-12”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran arrested terrorist group "Baath brigade" فیلم منتشر شده گروهك تروریستی حزب خلق بعث در اهواز

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

اونایی که خیلی طرفدار روحانی ان این ویدیو رو حتما ببینن :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> اونایی که خیلی طرفدار روحانی ان این ویدیو رو حتما ببینن :



Hi, how's it going?
digeh kik on nemishi? ageh site e digeh i ke misheh PM daad ozv hasti, behem begou.
Does @scythian500 become online these days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Yemeni resistance force fire Burkan-2 ballistic missile at Saudi base in Riyadh 19-5-2017 مقاومت یمن*




یمنی‌ها پایتخت عربستان را با موشک بالستیک هدف قرار دادند
تنها یک روز پیش از دیدار ترامپ از عربستان، یمنی‌ها با یک موشک بالستیک، شهر ریاض را هدف قرار دادند.
به گزارش گروه بین‌الملل خبرگزاری تسنیم به نقل از المسیره، یگان‌های موشکی ارتش یمن عصر امروز یک فروند موشک بالستیک از نوع برکان 2 (آتشفشان 2) را به سوی ریاض، پایتخت عربستان شلیک کردند. این سومین شلیک صورت گرفته توسط موشک‌های برکان2 به ریاض است، و پیش از رسیدن دونالد ترامپ، رئیس جمهوری آمریکا به پایتخت عربستان به سوی این شهر شلیک شده است.
سخنگوی ارتش یمن نیز اعلام کرد: هدف قرار دادن پایتخت عربستان توسط این موشک بالستیک پیامی آشکار و مهم دارا بود که از جمله آن اعلام آمادگی برای واکنش و مقابله به تهاجم دشمن است.این موشک در شرایطی امروز به سوی ریاض شلیک شد که قرار است دونالد ترامپ عصر فردا شنبه وارد این شهر شود.
http://tn.ai/1413388

Yemenis fire ballistic missile at Riyadh ahead of Trump visit: Report
Yemen's Houthi Ansarullah fighters and their allies in the army have reportedly fired a long-range ballistic missile at the Saudi capital Riyadh, a few hours ahead of US President Donald Trump's visit to the Arab kingdom.
According to a report by Yemen's Arabic-language al-Masirah television network, the Yemeni forces, backed by allied fighters from Popular Committees, launched a Borkan-2 (Volcano-2) ballistic missile, a domestically modified rocket, aimed at the Saudi capital on Friday evening. The report also carried a statement by the Yemeni army, saying the missile strike conveyed "a clear and important message that we are all ready to respond to the aggression." The report, however, gave no further detail, including the exact impact location, the possible casualty toll and the extent of potential damage inflicted. Meanwhile, the Saudi military announced that it had intercepted and destroyed a projectile some 200 kilometers west of Riyadh, without giving more details.
http://217.218.67.231/Detail/2017/0...Arabia-ballistic-missile-Borkan2-Trump-Riyadh


----------



## yavar

*US Tillerson - Saudi al-Jubeir anti-Iran remarks Press Conference اظهارات ضد ایران تیلرسون-الجبیر*




تیلرسون: روحانی آزمایش موشکی را متوقف کند/به وقتش با ظریف صحبت می‌کنم/جبیر: ایران خواهان رفتار محترمانه نیست
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960230001317

US secretary of state Rex Tillerson and Saudi foreign minister Adel al-Jubeir anti-Iran remarks in Riyadh Press Conference at 20/5/2017

Tillerson calls on Rouhani to stop Iran’s ballistic missile tests
US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson has called on Iranian President Hassan Rouhani to end the country’s ballistic missile tests in what is Washington’s first reaction to his re-election. Tillerson made the remarks during a joint news conference with his Saudi counterpart on Saturday following Rouhani’s landslide election victory and winning a second term in office through presidential polls held on Friday.He repeated a Western accusation that Iran supports terrorism, saying, "What I would hope, is that Rouhani... use that (new) term to begin a process of dismantling Iran's network of terrorism, dismantling its financing of the terrorist network, dismantling the manning and the logistics and everything that they provide to these destabilizing forces that exist in this region."
"We also hope that he puts an end to their ballistic missile testing," Tillerson said on the first day of a visit by President Donald Trump to Saudi Arabia where he signed a whopping $110 billion weapons deal with the Saudi kingdom.
http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/05/21/522640/US-Rex-Tillerson-Iran-Hassan-Rouhani-Saudi-Arabia/


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Hi, how's it going?
> digeh kik on nemishi? ageh site e digeh i ke misheh PM daad ozv hasti, behem begou.
> Does @scythian500 become online these days?


Bah salam bebin kio mibinam.
Az scythian ziad khabar nadaram vali tu pdf gahi online mishe.

Inam ide mane tu kik 'wind363738' add kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranm

Hey guys, 
I really miss IMF, and I would like to make one for Iranians but I need help. I don't have the time to maintain the site but I can try to build the site and put it online(just free hosting).
Looking forward for any suggestion.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

*Trump anti-Iran remarks at Islamic American Summit اظهارات ضد ایران ترامپ در اجلاس سران اسلامی*




اظهارات ضد ایران ترامپ در اجلاس سران اسلامی در ریاض عربستان
ترامپ:‌ باید ایران را منزوی کنیم/ ایران مسئول بی ثباتی در منطقه است
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960231001517

Trump anti-Iran remarks at Islamic American Summit in Riyadh 21/5/2017
Donald Trump hits out at Iran, says region 'held at bay by bloodshed and terror'
http://www.smh.com.au/world/donald-...-by-bloodshed-and-terror-20170521-gw9whd.html


----------



## Aramagedon

Cat saves 4 years old boy from dog attack:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB2 interview Amir-Abdollahian:Trump visit to region گفت‌ و گوی ویژه خبری امیرعبداللهیان*


----------



## yavar




----------



## AmirPatriot

2800 said:


> Cat saves 4 years old boy from dog attack:


Boss cat 



Iranm said:


> Hey guys,
> I really miss IMF, and I would like to make one for Iranians but I need help. I don't have the time to maintain the site but I can try to build the site and put it online(just free hosting).
> Looking forward for any suggestion.
> Thanks.



Well if you're doing free hosting don't expect the huge numbers like we got on IMF. I presume by building the site you mean designing it (which I have 0 expertise in), not sure what you mean by maintaining it though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iranm

AmirPatriot said:


> Boss cat
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you're doing free hosting don't expect the huge numbers like we got on IMF. I presume by building the site you mean designing it (which I have 0 expertise in), not sure what you mean by maintaining it though.


Hey Amir,
Thanks for the reply.
By building I mean designing and put it online(I also can host it on my own computer but probably slower). And by maintaining I'm talking about keep the site online and updating and doing the necessary changes time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Hi, how's it going?
> digeh kik on nemishi? ageh site e digeh i ke misheh PM daad ozv hasti, behem begou.
> Does @scythian500 become online these days?


Salaaaaaaam dadash golam 

vay che khoshhal shodam posteto didam

che khabara?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

Iranm said:


> Hey Amir,
> Thanks for the reply.
> By building I mean designing and put it online(I also can host it on my own computer but probably slower). And by maintaining I'm talking about keep the site online and updating and doing the necessary changes time to time.



I don't know the specifications of your computer, but regardless it doesn't seem like a great idea to host a forum on a PC.


----------



## rahi2357

A scene from " Superman " where bad guys gather to make evil plans for the world .

Here is a parrot's reaction to the above image :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar

*KCTV DPRK North Korea solid propellent road-mobile Cold launch ballistic missile “Pukguksong-2”*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scythian500

*A MUST READ and very insightful read from The National Interest:*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/trum...e-middle-east-very-insightful-article.497387/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

haman10 said:


> Salaaaaaaam dadash golam
> 
> vay che khoshhal shodam posteto didam
> 
> che khabara?



Salam Haman, 
mamnoun, shokr, man khoubam. to che tori? 
Haha ... in wahabiya ra vel nakardi?!!! yeho miterkanaa, khatarnakan, havaaset bashe!
@kollang va @Serpentine ham hanouz hastand?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Cat saves 4 years old boy from dog attack:



Cats are from the same family, felidae, as lions!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Cats are from the same family, felidae, as lions!


Brother share some nice videos from YouTube with us...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> Brother share some nice videos from YouTube with us...


Ok, brother. I'll do so. I mostly watch documentaries and interviews on YT, though.
BTW, the internet speed of your cellphone in Tehran is even higher than mine (4G) in US (about two-times of mine)! how much do you pay?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

rmi5 said:


> Ok, brother. I'll do so. I mostly watch documentaries and interviews on YT, though.
> BTW, the internet speed of your cellphone in Tehran is even higher than mine (4G) in US (about two-times of mine)! how much do you pay?


My Irancell costs 15$ to me per month.






I use another 4G internet in home. Mobinnet LTE with 40 mps speed and 300 gigabytes traffic per month (100 + 200 free night traffic) costs 20$. I can rarely use 50 gigabytes in every month.  Most of my traffic spend for live tv and YouTube.

https://mobinnet.ir/LTE-Registration

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

SMRT Arabizam *** Sloboda Velike Perzije​


----------



## rmi5

2800 said:


> My Irancell costs 15$ to me per month.
> 
> View attachment 398612
> 
> 
> I use another 4G internet in home. Mobinnet LTE with 40 mps speed and 300 gigabytes traffic per month (100 + 200 free night traffic) costs 20$. I can rarely use 50 gigabytes in every month.  Most of my traffic spend for live tv and YouTube.
> 
> https://mobinnet.ir/LTE-Registration



Wow, it's a really good deal with a really reasonable price. 

BTW, howdy @rahi2357!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

surma korral Arabism *** osutamise vabadus Suurest Pärsias​
vdekja për Arabizmit *** Liria e Persisë së Madhe​
Tod zum Arabismus *** Freiheit des Großen Persiens​
Muerte a Pan Arabismo *** Libertad de la Gran Persia​


2800 said:


> I use another 4G internet in home. Mobinnet LTE with 40 mps speed and 300 gigabytes traffic per month (100 + 200 free night traffic) costs 20$. I can rarely use 50 gigabytes in every month.  Most of my traffic spend for live tv and YouTube.
> 
> https://mobinnet.ir/LTE-Registration


از حجمت چیزی می مونه یا نه ؟؟؟

منظورم بعد از اینکه مدت زمانش تموم میشه ... حجمشم میره یا نه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## asena_great

rmi5 said:


> Cats are from the same family, felidae, as lions!


look who is back  sup bro how are you long time no see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*US Tillerson Iran put end to missile test, Rouhani response تیلرسون آزمایش موشکی متوقف و پاسخ روحانی*




روحانی: برای تست موشک‌هایمان منتظر اجازه آمریکایی‌ها نخواهیم بود
http://www.espadananews.com/node/3520

تیلرسون: روحانی آزمایش موشکی را متوقف کند
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960230001317
Tillerson calls on Rouhani to stop Iran’s ballistic missile tests
US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson has called on Iranian President Hassan Rouhani to end the country’s ballistic missile tests in what is Washington’s first reaction to his re-election. Tillerson made the remarks during a joint news conference with his Saudi counterpart on Saturday following Rouhani’s landslide election victory and winning a second term in office through presidential polls held on Friday.He repeated a Western accusation that Iran supports terrorism, saying, "What I would hope, is that Rouhani... use that (new) term to begin a process of dismantling Iran's network of terrorism, dismantling its financing of the terrorist network, dismantling the manning and the logistics and everything that they provide to these destabilizing forces that exist in this region."
"We also hope that he puts an end to their ballistic missile testing," Tillerson said on the first day of a visit by President Donald Trump to Saudi Arabia where he signed a whopping $110 billion weapons deal with the Saudi kingdom.
http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/05/21/522640/US-Rex-Tillerson-Iran-Hassan-Rouhani-Saudi-Arabia/

Iranian president: We don't need anyone's permission to test ballistic missiles
http://uk.businessinsider.com/r-rou...ile-program-will-continue-tv-2017-5?r=US&IR=T
Iran's Rouhani: We will not wait for US's permission to test ballistic missiles
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...ss-permission-to-test-ballistic-missiles.html


----------



## tirdad

A HUGE LIKE 4 U






Photo: my self ...

Place: Niavaran museum​
http://uupload.ir/files/ooin_img_0853.jpg


----------



## KediKesenFare3

@SOHEIL 

Your avatar lmao hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

a little gift from Seyyed Hasan Nasrullah to Ayatullah Mesbah:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cthulhu

KediKesenFare said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Your avatar lmao hahahahaha


LOL That photo is just creepy, It's like the Illuminati stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC Qods Commander Gen Soleimani message to Hamas Haniyeh پیام حاج قاسم سلیمانی به حماس هنیه*




پیام حاج قاسم سلیمانی به حماس هنیه
سردار سلیمانی دراین پیام تاکید کرد: امیدواریم به دستان شما خیری که به سود ملت فلسطین است رقم بخورد؛ استکبار و ابزار صهیونیستی‌اش دنبال ضربه زدن به امت هستند.
سلیمانی افزود : امیدوار به تلاش‌های شما برای ریشه‌دواندن و نهادینه کردن مقاومت در امتداد خط جهادی جنبش حماس هستیم. دربخش دیگری از پیام سردار سلیمانی به هنیه آمده است : استکبار جهانی و مزدور صهیونیستی آن دنبال منحرف کردن جهاد امت از مسیر اسلامی آن هستند.
وی افزود : به دوراندیشی شما –همانگونه که با شما عهد بسته‌ایم- برای رسیدن به آینده‌ای بهتر که در آن بحران‌های داخلی با زیرکی حل می‌شود، چشم دوخته‌ایم. وی تاکید کرد: همگان باید به در خدمت آرمان فلسطین باشند و اجازه ندهیم که این مساله قربانی منافع دیگران و برخی صف‌بندی‌ها شود. اسماعیل هنیه از رهبران بلندپایه جنبش حماس اواسط اردیبهشت ماه امسال در انتخابات داخلی این جنبش، به عنوان جانشین «خالد مشعل» رئیس دفتر سیاسی جنبش مقاومت اسلامی فلسطین(حماس) انتخاب شد. «موسی ابومرزوق» و «محمد نزال» بر سر جانشینی خالد مشعل با اسماعیل هنیه رقابت می‌کردند.
http://fa.alalam.ir/news/1972936

پیام تبریک سردار سلیمانی به هنیه
پایگاه شبکه المیادین مدعی شده است که فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در پیامی انتخاب اسماعیل هنیه را به عنوان رئیس جدید دفتر سیاسی جنبش حماس تبریک گفته است.
http://www.mizanonline.ir/fa/news/312481/پیام-تبریک-سردار-سلیمانی-به-هنیه


General Soleimani Felicitates Haniyeh for Election as Hamas' New Chief
http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960303000933

Qods Force Commander General Qassem Soleimani sends a congratulatory message to Ismail Haniyeh for his election as head of the Hamas political bureau.

"We look forward to your efforts to institutionalizing resistance along the Hamas' jihadi line " said Quds Brigades commander General Qassem Soleimani in a congratulatory, message to Ismail Haniyeh. on his election as head of the Hamas political bureau.

"We hope that you will do everything in your power to benefit the struggling Palestinian people," Solaimani said in the letter.

Sulaimani pointed out that "global arrogance and its Zionist tools seek to weaken the Islamic community, "they are trying to distract our people's resistance from its Islamic path and are seeking to seize Jerusalem " He stressed that all should be devoted to serving Palestine.

Sulaimani pointed out that "Great tasks belong to great men; as it is promised. and expressed his aspiration for rely on your foresight to reach a future in which the domestic crises are solved with prudence. We await to strengthen our bond with Hamas, the ally of the axis of resistance , "


----------



## SOHEIL

KediKesenFare said:


> @SOHEIL
> 
> Your avatar lmao hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar

*Saudi King Salman:Iran is the 'spearhead of global terrorism' and Parliament Larijani response*




پادشاه عربستان سلمان: ایران رأس تروریسم جهانی است و پاسخ رئیس مجلس لاریجانی

رئیس مجلس: ریاض مرکز صدور تروریسم است
علی لاریجانی در نطق قبل از دستور جلسه علنی امروز مجلس افزود: اینکه رئیس جمهور آمریکا گفته چقدر پول از دولت سعودی گرفته و قبول کرده است تا در این اجلاس شرکت کند نکته جالبی است.
او افزود: آمریکایی ها ریاض را مرکز مبارزه با تروریسم اعلام کردند، کار درستی بود چون مرکز صدور تروریسم همان جاست.
رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: اگر آمریکا موفق شود مانع ارسال پول و سلاح و افراد مسلح از عربستان به سایر نقاط شود دیگر نه برج دوقلو در نیویورک منفجر می شود و نه هزاران نفر از مردم بی گناه عراق، سوریه و لبنان کشته و زخمی می شوند.
لاریجانی در بخش دیگری از نطق خود از کمیسیون شوراهای مجلس خواست با همکاری مرکز پژوهش ها، شورای نگهبان و وزارت کشور طرح ساماندهی بهتر انتخابات را تهیه و ارائه کند.
http://www.irinn.ir/fa/news/500243/رئیس-مجلس-ریاض-مرکز-صدور-تروریسم-است

شاه عربستان: ایران نوک نیزه تروریسم جهانی است
پادشاه عربستان در کنفرانس کشورهای عربی، اسلامی و آمریکا مدعی شد که نظام ایران رأس تروریسم جهانی را تشکیل می‌دهد.
http://tn.ai/1416072

Riyadh center of terrorism: Larijani
"That the US president has announced that he has taken money from Saudi government to partake in the [Islamic American] meeting is interesting”, the Iranian Parliament Spokesman Ali Larijani said in his pre-agenda speech.
He asserted "the Americans’ announcing Riyadh as a center for fighting terrorism was appropriate because the center of exporting terrorism is there”.
Larijani added that if the US succeeds to cut off the money, arms, and militants sent by Saudi Arabia to the world, then neither twin towers in New York will be exploded nor thousands of innocent people will be killed and injured in Iraq, Syria, and Lebanon.
The US and Saudi Arabia, along with a number of their regional allies, stand accused of providing weapons and financial backing to various militant groups wreaking havoc in countries like Syria and Iraq.
http://www.yjc.ir/en/news/9846/riyadh-center-of-terrorism-larijani

Iran is the 'spearhead of global terrorism', Saudi king claims
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-trump-arab-summit-us-arms-deal-a7747811.html

Saudi king says Iran at forefront of global terrorism
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-saudi-king-idUSKBN18H0QZ


----------



## yavar

Saudi FM Adel al-Jubeir: Iran adhere to the UN Security Council resolutions with regard to ballistic missiles,
http://edition.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/1705/20/cnr.03.html


----------



## Hack-Hook

yavar said:


> Saudi FM Adel al-Jubeir: Iran adhere to the UN Security Council resolutions with regard to ballistic missiles,
> http://edition.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/1705/20/cnr.03.html


What the heck the article contains 58 Iran and 78 Saudi I wonder who they are interview ,Iranian minister or Saudi arabian minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

in celebrations day of resistance on 25 May Iranian Minister of Defense Brigadier General Hossein Dehghan said : today the range of our cruise surface missile is in range 300-KM which has The ability of hitting targets deep into the Indian Ocean,
he add: today we have very looming arm & is capable of targeting in horizon too far targets




سردار حسین دهقان وزیر دفاع و پشتیبانی نیروهای مسلح: ما امروز دست خیلی بلندی داریم که میتوانیم اهداف مورد نظرمان را در افق ها یا گسترهای مکانی بسیار دوری مورد هدف قرار بدیم

تمام نیازهای موشکی را خودمان تولید می‌کنیم/ حکام عربستان سرنوشت صدام را به یاد آورند
وزیر دفاع درباره توانمندی موشکی کشور اظهار داشت: امروز به نقطه‌ای رسیدیم که تمام نیازهای موشکی خود در بعد بالستیک و کروز را خودمان طراحی و تولید می‌کنیم و موشکهای کروز با برد 300 کیلومتر در اختیار داریم.
سردار دهقان ادامه داد: امروز تمام تلاش‌ها در منطقه برای تضعیف ایران و حفظ امنیت اسرائیل و بازار تسلیحات آمریکا است. اما ایران استوار ایستاده است و اینکه عربستان تبدیل به انبارهای سلاح‌های آمریکایی شود افتخاری برای آنها نیست.
http://tn.ai/1419674


----------



## rahi2357

rmi5 said:


> Wow, it's a really good deal with a really reasonable price.
> 
> BTW, howdy @rahi2357!!!


Welcome back dear rmi .Happy to see you again . I really miss the 2013-2016 PDF with all those old timers @New , @Abii , @Ostad , @kollang , @Serpentine , @haman10 @SOHEIL ..., couple of other names that i don't remember now (some show up sometimes) and yes you .I have learned so many things from you .Miss all those fights and debates , filling up 20 pages of chill thread in an hour and leaving @Serpentine with the mess .
So , Wazzup ??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

rahi2357 said:


> Welcome back dear rmi .Happy to see you again . I really miss the 2013-2016 PDF with all those old timers @New , @Abii , @Ostad , @kollang , @Serpentine , @haman10 @SOHEIL ..., couple of other names that i don't remember now (some show up sometimes) and yes you .I have learned so many things from you .Miss all those fights and debates , filling up 20 pages of chill thread in an hour and leaving @Serpentine with the mess .
> So , Wazzup ??


lol, the first thousand pages was very friendly though. miss those times : ))

how you doing my shirazi brother? how's life treating you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

rahi2357 said:


> Welcome back dear rmi .Happy to see you again . I really miss the 2013-2016 PDF with all those old timers @New , @Abii , @Ostad , @kollang , @Serpentine , @haman10 @SOHEIL ..., couple of other names that i don't remember now (some show up sometimes) and yes you .I have learned so many things from you .Miss all those fights and debates , filling up 20 pages of chill thread in an hour and leaving @Serpentine with the mess .
> So , Wazzup ??



@rmi5 welcome back to forum mate, long time no see.

@rahi2357 Bro you also rarely post on the forum, you used to be more active, we really are missing you here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

rmi5 said:


> Salam Haman,
> mamnoun, shokr, man khoubam. to che tori?
> Haha ... in wahabiya ra vel nakardi?!!! yeho miterkanaa, khatarnakan, havaaset bashe!
> @kollang va @Serpentine ham hanouz hastand?


mamnun, bebakhshid payameto zoodtar nadidam

man khoobam khoda ru shokr : )

rastesh een forum ro kolan tark kardam vase yek sal. hoselam sar raft bar gashtam, lol.

wahabi ha ke divane and. khoda shafashoon bede, lol.



Serpentine said:


> @rmi5 welcome back to forum mate, long time no see.
> 
> @rahi2357 Bro you also rarely post on the forum, you used to be more active, we really are missing you here.


Sup bro. long time no see

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

Menawhile North Korea testing and "mass producing" a badass, cold launched air defence system

https://www.rt.com/news/389964-north-korea-air-defense-system/

http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2017/05/28/0200000000AEN20170528000351315.html


----------



## Draco.IMF

Russian MS-21 finally flying!

Time to break global domination of Boeing/Airbus....
Iran should purchase some!


----------



## AmirPatriot

Draco.IMF said:


> Russian MS-21 finally flying!
> 
> Time to break global domination of Boeing/Airbus....
> Iran should purchase some!



It still uses many western components though, so it's not sanction proof.



Draco.IMF said:


> Menawhile North Korea testing and "mass producing" a badass, cold launched air defence system
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/389964-north-korea-air-defense-system/
> 
> http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2017/05/28/0200000000AEN20170528000351315.html



China?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

AmirPatriot said:


> It still uses many western components though, so it's not sanction proof.
> 
> 
> 
> China?



1)

The Superjet yes, MC-21 will be different.

MC-21 uses russian engine, the Awiadwigatel PD-14
And the avionics will be delivered by russain company KRET.
Step by step western components will be replaced by russian ones, i read that in future ~ 70-80% of all components will be made domestically

https://www.ruaviation.com/news/2015/2/17/2920/?h

2)

I also think NK is getting, behind curtains, technologically help from China and Iran, just to keep balance against westslaves Sothkorea/japan.
Hard to imagine such a extremely hard sanctioned country can, on its own, develop such missiles/systems...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Draco.IMF said:


> 1)
> 
> The Superjet yes, MC-21 will be different.
> 
> MC-21 uses russian engine, the Awiadwigatel PD-14
> And the avionics will be delivered by russain company KRET.
> Step by step western components will be replaced by russian ones, i read that in future ~ 70-80% of components will be made domestically


On the MC-21 wiki page:

*Engines[edit]*
The 30,000 lbf (130 kN) thrust class Pratt & Whitney PW1000G was selected in December 2009.[21] The Russian engine will be the 8–16 tf (18,000–35,000 lbf) Aviadvigatel PD-14.[22] Its certification is slated for 2018.[2]

*Systems[edit]*
In August 2009, Hamilton Sundstrand, a subsidiary of United Technologies, announced it will provide electric power generation and distribution equipment for $2.3 billion over 20 years of production.[23] Rockwell Collins and its Russian partner Avionika were selected to supply the MC-21's avionics.[24] Honeywell, Thales and Elbit Systems supplies avionics with 9 X 12 in multifunction displays, electronic flight bags, synthetic vision and enhanced vision systems The MC-21 will be the first airliner with active sidesticks, supplied by UTC Aerospace Systems.[2] It has a glass cockpit with side-stick controls and an optional Head-up display.

Goodrich Corporation, also a subsidiary of United Technologies, along with Aviapribor was selected to provide the flight control system actuators.[25] Zodiac Aerospace, Eaton, Meggitt and provide other components.[2] Interior furnishings will come from Zodiac Aerospace, coordinated from C&D Zodiac in Huntington Beach, California. Innovations from Zodiac Aerospace in Carson, California, will be incorporated in the water and waste systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Draco.IMF said:


> Russian MS-21 finally flying!
> 
> Time to break global domination of Boeing/Airbus....
> Iran should purchase some!


I wouldn't go for any Russian stuff if it was up to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

full video

*KCTV DPRK North Korea air defence system field test کره شمالی آزمایش سامانه پدافند هوایی*





Iran south west border Guards training at zero point of the border تمرینات تکاوران در نقطه صفر مرزی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Steven Mnuchin U.S Testimony: we will continue to put more sanctions on Iran وزیر خزانه داری آمریکا استیون منوچین، فشار تحریم‌ها بیشتر*






آمریکا تحریم‌های ایران را تشدید می‌کند
http://www.isna.ir/news/96030402456/

تجدیدنظر آمریکا در مجوزهای فروش هواپیما به ایران/گفتیم فشار تحریم‌ها را بیشتر کنند
http://tn.ai/1419745

U.S Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin appear before a House committee Wednesday 24/5/2017 says we will continue to put more sanctions on Iran

Treasury chief says reviewing Iran's aircraft licenses
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-iran-sanctions-idUSKBN18K2U4

US Treasury Secretary Vows More Sanctions Against Iran,
http://www.latimes.com/politics/was...istration-slaps-new-1495049254-htmlstory.html


----------



## asena_great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

rahi2357 said:


> Welcome back dear rmi .Happy to see you again . I really miss the 2013-2016 PDF with all those old timers @New , @Abii , @Ostad , @kollang , @Serpentine , @haman10 @SOHEIL ..., couple of other names that i don't remember now (some show up sometimes) and yes you .I have learned so many things from you .Miss all those fights and debates , filling up 20 pages of chill thread in an hour and leaving @Serpentine with the mess .
> So , Wazzup ??





haman10 said:


> mamnun, bebakhshid payameto zoodtar nadidam
> 
> man khoobam khoda ru shokr : )
> 
> rastesh een forum ro kolan tark kardam vase yek sal. hoselam sar raft bar gashtam, lol.
> 
> wahabi ha ke divane and. khoda shafashoon bede, lol.
> 
> 
> Sup bro. long time no see





Serpentine said:


> @rmi5 welcome back to forum mate, long time no see.
> 
> @rahi2357 Bro you also rarely post on the forum, you used to be more active, we really are missing you here.



merC azizan  Haha, I knew you'll miss me!
I hope you've had fun screwing wahabis! I took a look after a long time, this forum has become even more crazy, lol! Be careful and safe!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cthulhu

Guys, Do we have a defense pact with India that i'm not aware of?


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> Guys, Do we have a defense pact with India that i'm not aware of?



I had this question when i registered to this website. hhahah
No we don't.
It is one of the lies that you would hear in this forum. Ask me about the future lies that you ma see here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## ashool

why iran dont make cold lunch system its far better than hot lunch?


----------



## 925boy

Cthulhu said:


> Guys, Do we have a defense pact with India that i'm not aware of?


It could be a secret pact.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ashool said:


> why iran dont make cold lunch system its far better than hot lunch?



Hot lunch is good and tasty.

Cold lunch can be unhealthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashool

i mean launch funny boy be careful dont put you in food salty boy



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hot lunch is good and tasty.
> 
> Cold lunch can be unhealthy.


----------



## yavar

this one exposed the alot about who is running program,
i think Uzi Rubin prediction is coming true




what to remember not to confuse this one with Emad, Emad is more davance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

نماینده فعلی پارلمان عراق، مشاور سابق امنیت ملی عراق موفق الربیعی : نقش سردار حاج قاسم سلیمانی در عراق
The current representative parliament, former National Security Advisor of Iraq Mowaffaq Al-Rubaie : Iran Hajj Qassem help to resque Baghdad and Iraq from ISIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

*فقط ۳ دستگاه پژو ۲۰۰۸ تولید شد/ کاهش تولید سواری/ تولید برلیانس سایپا متوقف شد*




*بررسی عملکرد خودروسازان در اردیبهشت‌ماه نشان‌‌دهنده کاهش ۱۱.۲ درصدی تولید گروه سایپاست و در این میان، تولید تنها ۳ دستگاه پژو ۲۰۰۸ که بر افتتاح نمایشی خط تولید این خودرو مهر تأیید زده و توقف تولید خودرو چینی برلیانس در سایپا، جلب توجه می‌کند.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Iran intercepted an unauthorized Saudi military plane flying from Dammam to Kyrgyzstan. plane was carrying Saudi military commanders heading for a joint meeting with U.S authorities in Kyrgyzstan.

a fighter jet has been scrambled to escort the airplane, and finally forced it back to Dammam. 30 minutes later this plane has flown again and used Pakistan and Afghanistan route to reach Kyrgyzstan.

*ماجرای رهگیری هواپیمای نظامی سعودی در آسمان ایران*
عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس گفت: هواپیمای نظامی سعودی شامل تعدادی از مقامات ارتش عربستان در آسمان ایران مورد رهگیری جنگنده های ایرانی قرار گرفته است.
عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس گفت: هواپیمای نظامی سعودی شامل تعدادی از مقامات ارتش عربستان در آسمان ایران مورد رهگیری جنگنده های ایرانی قرار گرفته است.

به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، جواد کریمی قدوسی در حاشیه نشست علنی روز سه شنبه مجلس شورای اسلامی در جمع خبرنگاران گفت: پنج‌شنبه گذشته یک هواپیمای نظامی سعودی با ذخیره سوخت بالا ضمن نقض حریم هوایی ایران از فرودگاه دمام به مقصد قرقیزستان پرواز می‌کند . در این هواپیما فرماندهان نظامی سعودی برای جلسه‌ای با مقامات آمریکایی در خصوص داعش حضور داشتند.

نماینده مردم مشهد و کلات در مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: مراقبت هوایی فرودگاه یزد هواپیمای سعودی را رصد می کند و پس از آن از فرودگاه تهران استعلام می‌گیرد که اجازه پرواز در حریم هوایی ایران را دارد یا خیر؛ که پس از آن مشخص می‌شود هواپیمای سعودی اجازه پرواز در حریم هوایی را ندارد. بلافاصله بنابه دستور پدافند هوایی ، هواپیماهای جنگنده برای اسکورت این هواپیما پرواز می‌کند.

وی در ادامه افزود: بنابه دستور پدافند ایران ، هواپیمای نظامی سعودی باید در فرودگاه شیراز فرود می آمد اما آنها مدعی شدند که به دلیل حجم ذخیره سوخت از لحاظ فنی توانایی فرود ندارد. پس از این اتفاقات با آقای ظریف تماس برقرار می شود و با نظر وزارت امور خارجه این هواپیما در نهایت به فرودگاه دمام عربستان بازمی گردد.

عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس گفت: هواپیمای سعودی پس از بازگشت به فرودگاه دمام و به فاصله نیم ساعت بعد، از طریق خاک پاکستان و افغانستان راهی قرقیزستان می شود تا جلسه نظامی مقامات نظامی عربستان با آمریکایی ها درباره آسیای میانه برگزار شود.

وی تاکید کرد: سیستم پدافندی و امنیتی کشورمان باید پیگیر نحوه ورود هواپیمای سعودی به آسمان به ایران و نقض حریم هوایی کشورمان می شد. ما پیگیر این هستیم که چرا آقای ظریف تاکید کرده است که هواپیمای سعودی به مبداء بازگردد.

کریمی قدوسی تشریح کرد: وزارت امورخارجه برای مسائل سیاسی و دیپلماتیک در موضوع هواپیمای سعودی ورود کرده است. دستگاه دیپلماسی پس از ماجرای فروداجباری هواپیمای ایساف نسبت به عملکرد سیستم پدافندی معترض شده بود و خواهان استعلام از وزارت امورخارجه شده بود. سیستم هواپیمایی کشوری زیرنظر دولت از طریق فرودگاه مهرآبادتهران دستور بازگشت هواپیمای سعودی صادر شد و سیستم پدافندی کشور در موضوع ورود پیدا نکرد.

*وی ضمن تاکید بر لزوم هوشیاری سیستم های اطلاعاتی و امنیتی ایران گفت: متاسفانه نقض حریم هوایی و دریایی ایران در خلیج فارس پس از انتخابات ریاست جمهوری بیش از ده برابر افزایش یافته است. برخی در شورای همکاری های خلیج فارس گمان می کنند که باتوجه به وضعیت منطقه می توانند امنیت ایران را تهدید کنند و تمامیت ارضی کشورمان را مورد تعرض قرار دهند*

این نماینده مجلس دهم گفت: سوال اساسی ما اینجاست که چرا در مورد نقض حریم هوایی ایران توسط هواپیمای سعودی ، پدافند ورود پیدا نکرده است.

عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس شورای اسلامی در بخش دیگری از صحبت‌های خود در خصوص ادعای مطرح شده از سوی یکی از افراد عضو جبهه پایداری پیرامون توافق وزیر امور خارجه و آمریکا برای تحویل سردار سلیمانی به آمریکایی‌ها، گفت: بنده سخنان منصوب به آقای نبویان را نشنیده ام .

وی در ادامه گفت: هیچ کس در دولت قدرت تحویل دادن سردار سلیمانی را ندارد . منطق خبری که منتشر شده را نمی دانم ، قبول ندارم و گمان نمی کنم که صحیح باشد. اگر چنین سخنی صحیح بود ، امروز آقای ظریف سرجایش نبود.

کریمی قدوسی گفت: فکر نمی کنم وزیرخارجه ای در جمهوری اسلامی جرات چنین کارهایی را داشته باشد.

وی در ادامه تاکید کرد: آنچه که تاکنون بیان داشته ام همیشه مستند بوده است و آنچه که در مورد جاسوسی یکی از اعضای تیم مذاکره کننده هسته ای نیز مطرح کرده بودم نیز در دادگاه درحال بررسی است./ مهر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

@yavar

I asked because it's easy to claim things.

I don't know if there are PKK camps in Iran or not. If somebody is claiming this, then he should provide name of the camps, geo locations, satellite imagery, major routes from camps to Turkey, etc...

And vice versa, if there are PKK camps which being used to attack Iranian, i would also like to see proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Vaezi: Nahid-1&2, Amirkabir-1 satellites, launches واعظی پرتاب ماهواره های ناهید-۱و۲ ،امیرکبیر*





محمود واعظی با تاکید بر تاثیر برجام در پیشرفت این بخش، بیان کرد: امور تحقیقاتی چند ماهواره سنجشی در گذشته انجام شده بود اما باید توجه داشت که در دنیا هم روند کار بدین شکل است که تا زمانی که ماهواره‌ها لانچ نشده و از آنها بهره‌برداری نشود، تحقیقات تکمیل شده به شمار نمی‌رود. بر همین اساس ما مرحله دیگری را پشت سر گذاشته و تلاش داریم تحقیقات را به مرحله عمل یا پرتاب نزدیک کنیم.
وی ادامه داد: بر این اساس اکنون دو ماهواره آماده وجود دارد که یکی از آنها یک ماهواره سنجشی "امیرکبیر" و دیگری ماهواره مخابراتی "ناهید" است که بیش از ۹۷ درصد امور مربوط به آن انجام شده و امیدواریم در ماه رمضان یا پس از آن این ماهواره‌ها پرتاب شوند.
واعظی همچنین از تکمیل ۹۵ درصد امور مربوط به ماهواره امیرکبیر خبر داد و در عین حال یادآور شد: ماهواره "دوستی" دیگر ماهواره سنجشی است که در دولت یازدهم و پژوهشگاه فضایی امور مربوط به آن دنبال شده است.
وی در عین حال با اشاره به جدایی سازمان فضایی از بدنه وزارت ارتباطات گفت: طی سال‌های گذشته برای مدتی سازمان فضایی از بدنه وزارت ارتباطات جدا شده بود که با کمی تاخیر مجددا در ابتدای دولت تدبیر و امید این بخش به وزارت ارتباطات پیوست. بر همین اساس ما ماموریت داشتیم که دو ماهواره ملی که ۱۰۰ درصد آنها بومی باشد را رونمایی کنیم.
وزیر ارتباطات همچنین از پیگیری‌های سازمان صدا و سیما برای طراحی یک ماهواره خاص این سازمان خبر داد و افزود: امور مربوط به این ماهواره نیز در حال پیگیری و انجام است.


Mahmoud Vaezi, the Iranian Minister for Communications and Information Technology, announced on May 8, 2017, that two Iranian-made satellites are almost ready for launch.

“Now, we have two satellites ready to be launched, one being Amir Kabir sensing satellite and the other being Nahid telecommunication satellite,” said Minister Vaezi to Iranian news agency ISNA.

Minister Vaezi said that work on the two satellites was “over 97%” done and that their launch should be expected in the coming few months.

Nahid-2 (Nahid is Farsi for Venus) is the successor to the Nahid-1 satellite that was expected to have been launched by March 2017, but as yet is still awaiting a launch date.

Nahid-1 was originally scheduled to be launched in 2012, and has folding solar panels. Nahid-1 is designed and jointly manufactured by the Elm-O-Sanat University Metro Station in Tehran and the Iranian Space Agency’s Aerospace Research Institute. Nahid-1 will weigh about 55 kilograms and operate in the Ku-band.

Nahid-2 will weigh approximately 100 kilograms and will be 64 by 64 centimetres in size, and is supposed to be placed in geosynchronous orbit (approximately 36,000 kilometres altitude) in 2018. SpaceWatch Middle East reported in March 2017 that the Iran Space Agency has applied for five orbital slots in that orbit with the International Telecommunications Union (ITU) in Geneva, Switzerland.

The Amir Kabir-1, also known as AUTSAT-1, is a remote sensing satellite that weighs 70-80kg with a resolution of about 80 metres, and is designed to provide post-disaster surveillance (such as earthquakes) and agricultural applications. Amir Kabir-1 is designed by the Amir-Kabir University of Technology, and is being manufactured by the university and by a company called Iran Aerospace Industries Organisation.
http://en.abna24.com/news/iran/iran-to-launch-nahid-1-and-payam-e-amir-kabir-satellite_832750.html


----------



## yavar

Sinan said:


> @yavar
> 
> I asked because it's easy to claim things.


PKK is Iran and Islamic republic enemy,
why would be any such camp ??
if you knew anything about Islamic republic you know for sure that Islamic republic never let any terrorists set foot on it land never mind having camp .
why do you think Iran is most safes place in world and region?
even if you consider Hezbolah or Islamic Jahad or Hamas or Iragies terrorists which I dont , still they dont even have camp in side Iran,

even Training for people to be sent to Syria or Iraq take on Syrian soil not Iran





whether i like or not Turkey was number one muslim country when it came to security, health care, road, infrastructure, standard of living, tourism +++++ prior to Syria war.
that is fact whether i liked or not,
another fact is unless Ergoan Turkey can come up wth policy to shift it strategic weight then Turkey continues to decline , how far is one thing to be seen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

mohsen said:


> a little gift from Seyyed Hasan Nasrullah to Ayatullah Mesbah:



Why didn't he translate the writing on it to Farsi?


----------



## mohsen

Full Moon said:


> Why didn't he translate the writing on it to Farsi?


It's more original this way.
also Ayatullah Mesbah knows the Arabic better than you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

yavar said:


> whether i like or not Turkey was number one muslim country when it came to security health care road infrastructure standard of living tourism +++++ prior to Syria war.
> that is fact whether i liked or not,


I don't think so, i have seen most of the European countries....were are still lagging far behind them. We are not a rich country....we have to work a lot and there is so much way ahead of us.



yavar said:


> another fact is unless Ergoan Turkey can come up wth plocy to shift it strategic weight then Turkey continues to decline , how far is one thing to be seen


Again I don't think so, the problem is not Erdoğan's policies. Problem is the Erdoğan himself. Rule of law, democracy, meritocracy, every thing is declining..and i think it's going to keep declining with Erdoğan at helm.

A small note; security hit the lowest but seems like it's recovering...
- ISIS got thrown out of border, many of it's cells in Turkey destroyed.
- PKK got heavy loses since 2 years. Every week we new bodies on twitter. Yet i know that in winter they go to their camps in Iraq, stay there and in the summer they infiltrate Turkey to attack. So, this summer for sure we will know have much they got devastated.


----------



## yavar

Sinan said:


> I don't think so, i have seen most of the European countries....were are still lagging far behind them. .


i think you didn't read my post . I Said muslim countries not European

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran FM Zarif: redirection of Saudi aircraft in Iran airspace ظریف: موضوع تغییر مسیر هواپیمای سعودی*


----------



## -SINAN-

yavar said:


> i think you didn't read my post . I Said muslim countries not European


My bad, sorry.


----------



## SubWater

I return
HAHAHAHA
They banned me for saying unwanted truth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

SubWater said:


> I return
> HAHAHAHA
> They banned me for saying unwanted truth


What did you say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

مرکل: اروپا دیگر نمی تواند به ایالات متحده و انگلیس تکیه کند
http://www.dw.com/fa-af/مرکل-اروپا-دیگر-نمی-تواند-به-ایالات-متحده-و-بریتانیا-تکیه-کند/a-39022198

مرکل : دیگر نمی توانیم به آمریکا و انگلیس تکیه کنیم
به نقل از سی ان ان خانم مرکل در جریان یک "میتینگ" انتخاباتی در شهر مونیخ آلمان گفت تجربه دیدارهای روزهای اخیرش در جریان نشست کشورهای گروه هفت کشور صنعتی و ناتو در ایتالیا و بلژیک او را به این نتیجه گیری رسانده که دیگر نمی شود به آمریکا و بریتانیا تکیه کرد.
http://www.asriran.com/fa/news/541462/مرکل-دیگر-نمی-توانیم-به-آمریکا-و-انگلیس-تکیه-کنیم

شکاف‌های قدیمی بین قدرت‌های غربی دوباره پدیدار شده است/ ایران باید از این شکاف‌ها بهره‌برداری کند
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960308001568
US, England no longer reliable partners for EU: Merkel

German Chancellor Angela Merkel has warned members of the European Union (EU) that they should no longer count on the United States and Britain as reliable partners, saying that the continental bloc "must take its fate into its own hands.”
Merkel said Sunday that the EU is faced with an alliance in West divided by presidency of Donald Trump in the US and Britain’s decision to leave the EU, adding that a recent summit of seven wealthy nations, known as G7, in Belgium, proved that EU’s intimate bonds with the two countries were no longer tenable.
“The times in which we could completely depend on others are on the way out. I've experienced that in the last few days," Merkel said while addressing an election rally in Munich, southern Germany.
She said Germany and France, as the two dominant forces in the EU, have to seek broader relations to compensate for the lack of commitment shown by the US and Britain.
"We Europeans truly have to take our fate into our own hands,” Merkel said, adding, "we have to fight for our own destiny”.
http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/05/28/523479/EU-Merkel-US-Britain

Angela Merkel says Europe can no longer rely on US or UK - and must 'fight for its own destiny'
angela Merkel, the German Chancellor, has indicated Europe can no longer completely rely on its American and British allies in the wake of Brexit and the election of US President Donald Trump, declaring the continent's destiny is in "our own hands".
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...s-europe-can-no-longer-rely-us-uk-must-fight/


----------



## SubWater

Cthulhu said:


> What did you say?


never mind dude.

God helps our Afghanis brothers and sisters and all of our neighbors.
scums explode mini nuke in Kabul.





God curse those fund and supported bastards.

Afghanistan before bastards.





http://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/731632/وقوع-انفجاری-مهیب-در-منطقه-دیپلماتیک-کابل-80-تن-کشته-و-350-نفر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

idk what happens to me i find strange videos in YouTube these days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zathura

asena_great said:


> idk what happens to me i find strange videos in YouTube these days



Very strange indeed. It looks like they tried to make a funny segment but it just turned out strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

*North Korean nuclear capable ICBM, KN-14
*
based on soviet RSM-40 Vysota submarine launched intercontinental ballistic missile
beefed up/redesigned with double engine and much bigger fuel tanks -> ICBM range


















*Reentry Vehicle testing success*

*



*
*



*
*



*

we know that Iran is technologically ahead of NK,
so you can imagine what Iran has in its portfolio, which was never unveiled....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

Zathura said:


> Very strange indeed. It looks like they tried to make a funny segment but it just turned out strange.


yeah ofc the guy in the right is a famous comedian and he is trying make joke of some certain people but his work here look awkward !


----------



## yavar

تی‌شرت سردار حاج قاسم سلیمانی در خیابان شانزلیزه فرانسه
France IRGC Quds commander Haj Qasem Soleimani T-shirt in the streets Champs-Élysées


----------



## yavar

*Turkey Erdogan: we will build walls along Iran border اردوغان: در مرزهای ایران و عراق دیوار می‌سازیم*


----------



## kollang

rmi5 said:


> Salam Haman,
> mamnoun, shokr, man khoubam. to che tori?
> Haha ... in wahabiya ra vel nakardi?!!! yeho miterkanaa, khatarnakan, havaaset bashe!
> @kollang va @Serpentine ham hanouz hastand?


Hey bro, how are you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

http://www.rajanews.com/news/271652...م-با-شما-به-شرط-پخش-تلویزیونی-گفتگو-کنم-جریان

*گروه سیاسی-رجانیوز:* در پی حواشی ایجاد شده درباره اظهارات منتشر شده اخیرحجت الاسلام محمود نبویان نماینده سابق مردم تهران در مجلس شورای اسلامی که با واکنش محمد جواد ظریف و هجمه وسیع رسانه های دولتی روبرو گشت این فعال سیاسی روز پنجشنبه وزیر امور خارجه را به مناظره دعوت کرد.

به گزارش رجانیوز وی که در جمع مردمی در موسسه آموزشی پژوهشی امام خمینی (ره) صحبت می کرد به تشریح مبسوط قضایای برجام، تعهدات مخفیانه دولت درFATF و همچنین سند SDN ( پیوست در قطعنامه 2231 ) و ارتباط آن با سردار قاسم سلیمانی پرداخت.

متن کامل اظهارات نبویان در ادامه و به شرح ذیل آمده است:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم. اللهم صل علی محمد و آله الطاهرین و جعلنا من المتقین. در جمع مردم هفت هشت ماه پیش بحثی را مطرح کردم و قضیه انتخابات مطرح شد و حالا بعد از انتخابات اینها این صحبت را جدی گرفتند. شاید بعداً نکاتی که پشت سرش هست روشن شود، اما اصل قضیه چیست؟ ادعایی را مطرح کردم که در FATF تعهداتی داده شده است، از جمله تحویل حاج قاسم سلیمانی توسط اینها. سند این سخن کجاست؟ 

قدری FATF را برایتان باز می‌کنم. در FATF ابتدا هفت کشور مثل امریکا جمع شده‌اند و قوانینی برای مسائل مالی و بانکداری را مطرح کردند. بعد تعداد این کشورها به 30 و خرده‌ای رسید. جالب این است که کشورهای ناظر عربستان و رژیم صهیونیستی شده‌اند! اینها مواظبند هیچ پولی به تروریست‌ها نظیر داعش داده نشود و بر بانک‌های کشورهای دیگر نظارت می‌کنند. ابتدا FATF برای پول‌شویی و قاچاق و... بود، بعد از 11 سپتامبر نُه دستورالعمل دیگر در باره مسائل تروریستی مطرح کردند. بنابراین تروریست در تلقی اینها داعش و امثال آن نیست. 

FATF پنج گروه دارد که گروه چهارمش قرار است بررسی کند آیا کشورها دارای ریسک بالا هستند یا خیر و با این دستورالعمل‌ها برای رابطه بانکی همکاری می‌کنند یا نه؟ مسئول این بخش در FATF مسئول تحریم‌ها علیه ایران در وزارت خزانه‌داری امریکاست. یکی از نکات خیلی مهم این است که FATF را در قطعنامه‌های شورای امنیت گنجانده‌اند. این قطعنامه‌ها الزام بین‌المللی دارند. برای اینکه دستورالعمل‌های FATF الزام بین‌المللی پیدا کنند در قطعنامه 1617 آمده است و قویاً از تمامی اعضا مصرّانه می‌خواهد استانداردهای بین‌المللی و جامعه مندرج در توصیه‌های چهل‌گانه پول‌شویی و نه‌گانه ویژه تأمین مالی تروریسم، گروه ویژه مالی را اجرا کند. در قطعنامه‌های 1803، 1929، 2083 هم آمده است. حتی آقایان در مجمع عمومی سازمان ملل هم بحث FATF را آورده‌اند. 

روش عملکرد FATF چیست؟ ابتدا دستورالعمل‌ها را با عنوان «توصیه» می‌دهد. جالب است مثل حقوق بشری که مطرح می‌کنند می‌گوید توصیه است و الزام به اجرایش نداریم، در حالی که همه‌اش الزام‌آور است و از واژه (*should*) استفاده شده است. ابتدا دستورالعمل است و بعد رصد می‌کند آیا ایران یا کشورهای دیگر این دستورالعمل‌ها را اجرا کرده‌اند و سپس کشورها به صورت همکار، آنهایی که کمتر همکاری می‌کنند و کشورهای غیر همکار رتبه‌بندی می‌شوند. کشورهای غیر همکار آنهایی هستند که ریسک بیشتری دارند و باید در لیست سیاه قرار بگیرند. بعد از اینها یک بیانیه هم می‌دهند که نتیجه نهایی است. فقط دو کشور ایران و کره‌شمالی در لیست سیاه ‌قرار گرفته‌اند. 

طبق این رتبه‌بندی سیستم بانکی ما به لحاظ پول‌شویی حتی از سومالی و خیلی از کشورهای دیگر هم کمتر است. این نشان می‌دهد سازمان‌های بین‌المللی فقط ابزار دست عده خاصی هستند و چیزی بیش از این نیستند. مهم این است که مقابل این کشورها *counter measure* و اقدامات متقابل انجام شود، از جمله قطع ارتباطات بانکی. تمامی تعهدات هسته‌ایمان را انجام داده‌ایم و فردو به لحاظ غنی‌سازی و دانش غنی‌سازی تعطیل شده است، در نطنز سانتریفیوژهای بالاتر از نسل 1 را جمع کرده‌ و خود نسل 1 را از 16 هزار به 5 هزار و شصت رسانده‌اند؛ اصلاً خط تولید غنی‌سازی 20 درصد را تعطیل و نابود کردند؛ رآکتور اراک را بتون‌ریزی کردند، امکان دسترسی به اماکن نظامی را دادند. با همه این کارها قرار بود رابطه بانکی ـ که 10 درصد تحریم‌هاست ـ برقرار شود. گفته‌اند 75 درصد تحریم‌ها یعنی سه دسته تحریم‌های موشکی، تروریستی و حقوق بشر را برنمی‌داریم و فقط تحریم هسته‌ای را برمی‌داریم که در ژنو گفتند چهار بخش است که هر چهار بخش نظیر آموزشی، انرژی، رابطه بانکی و... را برمی‌داریم، ولی در برجام از این هم عقب‌نشینی شد و گفتند فقط دو قسمش را برمی‌داریم که یکی از آنها رابطه بانکی بود. قرار بود کی برداشته شود؟ ما تمام تعهداتمان را انجام دادیم و روز اجرا 27 دی سال 1394 بود. از آن روز تا الان رابطه بانکی جدی برقرار نشده است. 

اخیراً برای انجام یک‌سری کارها به چند کشور سفر کردم. با سرکنسولی و سفرا صحبت می‌کردیم. در آنجا که نمی‌شود حقوق را ريالی داد، باید به دلار داد. از اینجا با چمدان پول می‌برند. یک یا دو میلیون بشکه نفت فروخته می‌شود، ولی چون رابطه بانکی نداریم نمی‌توانیم پول‌ها را بیاوریم. این پول‌ها در اتحادیه اروپا بلوکه می‌شود. همه جا پول می‌گذاریم که سود بگیریم، آنجا باید برای نگهداری پولمان کارمزد بپردازیم. بعد از اینکه به قول مقام معظم رهبری سرمان کلاه رفت و خسارت محض شد، FATF مطرح شد. شاید بتوان اسمش را برجام 2 گذاشت. ایران در لیست سیاه قرار گرفت، *به‌رغم اینکه در برجام و ژنو قول دادند کانال مالی را باز کنند و رابطه بانکی برقرار شود، ولی انجام نشد و ایران یک سال و نیم هست که در لیست سیاه قرار دارد. *

اصلاً بحث توصیه نیست، اگر توصیه بود که ما می‌گفتیم انجام نمی‌دهیم و شما رابطه بانکی را برقرار کنید. *همه عبارات الزام‌آور است. طیب‌نیا با مشورت ظریف و روحانی رفته و امضا کرده است. تعهد که دادند تازه بعد از چند ماه داخل کشور متوجه شدند آقایان رفته و تعهدش را داده‌اند.* در حالی که اصل 77 قانون اساسی می‌گوید کلیه تعهدها و مقاوله‌نامه‌ها همه باید به مجلس بیاید. متأسفانه این دولت قهرمان کارهای محرمانه و قانون‌گریزی است. چرا به مجلس نمی‌آورید؟ مجلس را چه قبول دارید و چه ندارید باید روندش در مجلس طی شود و آن را رعایت کنید. FATF، سند 2030 و برجام به مجلس نیامدند. می‌گویند برجام آمده است، در حالی که در 14 جولای سال 2015 (23 تیر سال 1394) برجام را امضا کردند تعهدش را دادند و الزام بین‌المللیش را درست کردند. در 20 جولای قطع‌نامه 2231 الزام بین‌المللی ایجاد کرده است و آنگاه به مجلس آوردند. اصلاً مجلس در صحن رأی‌گیری بحث برجام را مطرح نکرد. موارد دیگری هست که متأسفانه دولت اصلاً کاری به کار قانون ندارد. بعد از اینکه چند ماه گذشت سایت FATF اعلام کرد آقایان آمده و تعهدش را داده‌اند! 

The FATF welcomes Iran's adoption of, and high-level political commitment….
FATF پذیرش ایران و تعهد بالای سیاسی را خوشامد می‌گوید... برای چه کاری؟ 

to, an Action Plan to address….
تا دستورالعمل را پیش ببرید... یعنی تمام نقایصی که در پول‌شویی و مبارزه با تروریسم هست برطرف کنید. 

The FATF therefore has suspended counter-measures for twelve months in order to monitor Iran’s progress in implementing the 
Action Plan. 

بنابراین FATF اقدامات متقابل را به‌منظور رصد ایران در اجرای دستورالعمل (Action Plan) برای دوازده ماه تعلیق می‌کند. یعنی ایران را رصد می‌کند که آیا در اجرای دستورالعمل (Action Plan) پیشرفت دارد یا نه. 

If the FATF determines that Iran has not demonstrated sufficient progress in implementing the Action Plan at the end of that period, FATF’s call for counter-measures will be reimposed.
اگر FATF متوجه شد ایران به حد کافی نشان نداده که فرآیند اجرای دستورالعمل (Action Plan) را تا انتهای دوره‌اش پیش برده است، اقدامات متقابل را دو باره تحمیل خواهد کرد. 

حالا اگر هر چه شما گفتید ما گوش دادیم، آیا مشکل حل می‌شود؟ رابطه بانکی برقرار خواهد شد یا چیزهای دیگری می‌خواهید؟ 

If Iran meets its commitments under the Action Plan in that time period, the FATF will consider next steps in this regard.

اگر ایران به تعهداتش در اجرای دستورالعمل (Action Plan) در دوره دوازده ماهه پایبند باشد، FATF گام‌های بعدی را در نظر خواهد گرفت. 

آیا رابطه بانکی برقرار می‌شود؟ نه اگر ایران هر چه آنها گفتند گوش داد، گام‌های بعدی را در نظر خواهند گرفت.

طیب‌نیا هم گفته است ما اگر بخواهیم تعهد بدهیم بر اساس قانون اساسیمان است. او هم جواب داده است که قانون اساسی چیست! یا مثلاً در شورای عالی امنیت ملی رفته است و گفته‌اند ما موارد خطرناکش را اجرا نخواهیم کرد. حالا آنها از ما چه خواسته‌اند؟ 

Iran will remain on the FATF Public Statement until the full Action Plan has been completed.
ایران در بیانیه عمومی FATF باقی خواهد ماند تا وقتی که دستورالعمل (Action Plan) را کاملاً انجام داده باشد. 

بحث اینکه یک بخش آن را انجام می‌دهیم و قسمت دیگرش را انجام نمی‌دهیم نیست. آنچه که از ما خواسته‌اند (full Action Plan) و اجرای کامل است. متن گسترده‌ای است. 

در زمستان سال 1394 در مجلس شورای اسلامی قانون مبارزه با پول‌شویی را قبل از اینکه بحث FATF مطرح شود تصویب کردیم، اما حواسمان جمع بود و در تبصره 2 ماده 1 آورده‌ایم. ملت فلسطین، حزب‌الله لبنان که تروریست نیستند. اعمالی که افراد، ملت‌ها، گروه‌ها یا سازمان‌های آزادی‌بخش برای مقابله با اموری از قبیل سلطه، اشغال خارجی، استعمار و نژادپرستی انجام می‌دهند از مصادیق اقدامات تروریستی موضوع این قانون نیستند. 

FATF از دولت آقای روحانی که رفته و تعهد داده‌اند چه خواسته است؟ اولین نکته این است که باید تبصره 2 ماده 1 را حذف کنید. از اینجا چه به دست می‌آید؟ مشخص می‌شود تروریست یعنی چه کسانی*. روزنامه «دنیای اقتصاد» در شهریور سال 1395 یکی از کارشناس‌های طرفدار FATF را آورده و از او پرسیده است، آیا متعهد شده‌ایم از محور مقاومت حمایت نکنیم، زیرا تعهد شده است تبصره 2 ماده 1 قانون مبارزه با تروریست حذف شود. آن کارشناس می‌گوید در قانون مبارزه با تأمین مالی تروریسم ایران قید شده است اینها از مصادیق نیستند و آنچه گروه اقدام مالی یعنی FATF درخواست کرده حذف اعمالی برای مقابله با اشغال خارجی، استعمار و نژادپرستی است. *

*طیب‌نیا در شبکه دو در شهریور سال 1395 : مذاکره‌ کرده‌ایم و ایراد آنها در بخش اول تبصره ماده 1 بود که آنها قبول نکردند. پس روشن می‌شود تروریست چیست. *طبق همین گفته به دست می‌آوریم کشور ایران مدافع تروریست‌هاست. بعد از اینکه آقایان رفتند و تعهدش را دادند در دو جا در بیانیه FATF آمده است که الان نگران این نکته هستیم که ایران حامی مالی تروریست‌هاست. خیلی جالب است آقایان بعد از این نکته هیچ انکاری نکردند و حرفی نزدند. 

… the FATF will remain concerned with the terrorist financing risk emanating from Iran….
FATF نگران خطر تأمین مالی تروریستی خواهد ماند که از ایران ناشی می‌شود. دقیقاً مشخص شده است تروریست حزب‌الله، مردم سوریه و مردم یمن هستند و سپاه و حاج قاسم سلیمانی چون آنها را تأمین مالی می‌کنند و مشاوره می‌دهند حامیان تروریست‌ها هستند. 

*خواهم گفت که به اسم حاج قاسم سلیمانی تصریح کرده‌اند. *
The FATF urges Iran to fully address its AML/CFT deficiencies, in particular those related to terrorist financing.
FATF مصرّانه ایران را وادار می‌کند به برطرف کردن کامل نقایص (AML/CFT)اش، به‌ویژه مواردی که مرتبط با تأمین مالی تروریست است. 

*اسم حاج قاسم سلیمانی کجا بود؟ بعد از اینکه آقایان در 14 جولای سال 2015 برجام را تصویب و امضا کردند و اینجا جشن گرفتند، برای اینکه دست همه بسته شود، بردند و بخشی از قطع‌نامه 2231 کردند. در این قطع‌نامه 600، 700 نهاد و فرد جزو تحریمش بود و بخشی از تحریم‌ها را برداشتند و 178 فرد و نهاد باقی ماندند. اینها کجا مطرح می‌شود؟ سند SDN، اداره کنترل دارایی‌های خارجی امریکاست که مدام هم به‌روز می‌شود. امریکا در این سند کل کشورهایی را که می‌خواهد تحریم کند در این سند اسم می‌آورد. اسم قاسم سلیمانی هم در جاهای مختلف این سند هست. فردی به اسم سهراب سلیمانی هم نامش قید شده است. در شهریور 1395 طیب‌نیا می‌گوید: «مستحضرید در مذاکرات هسته‌ای مسئله هسته‌ای و تحریم‌های مرتبط با آن مورد بحث بود. وقتی قطع‌نامه 2231 در شورای امنیت سازمان ملل تصویب و تحریم‌های هسته‌ای ما لغو شد، پیوستی تحت عنوان SDN معروف است که در آنجا فهرستی از افراد و شرکت‌ها آمده است که آنها به دلیل عوامل غیر هسته‌ای مشمول تحریم شده‌اند.» پس 178 نفر ربطی به هسته‌ای ندارند یا طرفدار تروریست هستند یا مربوط به موشکی‌اند. «این فهرست ضمیمه قطع‌نامه 2231 است.» SDN بارها در این قطع‌نامه آمده است. *







178 نفری که تحت قطع‌نامه سازمان ملل مشمول تحریم باقی مانده‌اند چه کسانی هستند؟ از یک طرف فریدون عباسی و عظیم آقاجانی و از طرف دیگر محمدرضا نقدی و نفر هفتم قاسم سلیمانی است. نکته‌ای که مطرح کردم ربطی به قاسم سلیمانی ندارد که اینها به خاطر عوامل غیر هسته‌ای تحت تحریم باقی مانده‌اند. نهادهای مختلف مثل وزارت دفاع به خاطر بحث موشکی مشمول تحریم است. حاج قاسم سلیمانی به دلیل اینکه از تروریست‌ها! دفاع می‌کند. در سایت وزارت خزانه‌داری امریکا سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی، وزارت دفاع، وزارت اطلاعات، سازمان صدا و سیما، نیروی قدس و... مشمول تحریم هستند. جالب این است که در عمر دولت‌ها دولتی تعهد می‌دهد بخشی از خودش را هم تحریم کند، چون وزارت دفاع و وزارت اطلاعات مال خودش هست. 

از ما چه خواسته‌اند؟ اولین نکته‌ای که در FATF عرض کردم تغییر تعریف تروریست بود. مورد دوم مصادره اموال و توقیف دارایی‌هاست. پس اموال این 178 فرد و نهاد چون در تحریم باقی مانده‌اند باید مصادره شود و کشورها باید اقداماتی در زمینه قانون‌گذاری انجام دهند تا به موجب آن مقامات ذی‌صلاح آن کشورها بتوانند بدون تضییع حقوق اشخاص ثالث دارای حسن نیت اموال و درآمدهای گفته شده را مسدود، توقیف و مصادره کنند. اموالی که حاصل تأمین مالی تروریست است. پس کمک‌هایی که به نهضت‌های آزادی‌بخش در لبنان، سوریه و... قطع شود. 

نکته دیگر اینکه باید اینها را مجرم بدانید. مصادره اموالشان کافی نیست. حاج قاسم، نقدی و سپاه همگی مجرم می‌شوند. کشورها باید علاوه بر جرم‌انگاری تأمین مالی تروریست بر مبنای کنوانسیون تأمین مالی تروریست لازم است تأمین مالی سازمان‌های تروریستی و افراد را جرم‌انگاری کنند. مهمش الزام به اجرای محتوای قطع‌نامه‌های شورای امنیت سازمان ملل است. در قطع‌نامه 2231 حاج قاسم سلیمانی و دیگران مشمول تحریم باقی ماندند و *آقایان هم تعهد داده‌اند آنچه قطع‌نامه‌های شورای امنیت الزام کرده است اجرا کنند. یک شاهد می‌آورم که سندش پیشم هست. هفت هشت ماه پیش سپاه از بانک ملت و بانک سپه درخواست کرد پولم را جا به جا کن و این کار انجام نشد. چرا؟ چون تعهد داده‌اند که آنچه که آنها در قطع‌نامه‌ها تحریم کرده‌اند ما هم داخل کشور تحریم کنیم. *

کارهایی که وزارت دفاع، وزارت اطلاعات و سپاه قدس انجام می‌دهد توسط شرکت‌های پوششی شان انجام می‌دهند نه اینکه خودشان انجام بدهند.* در توصیه شماره 8 تعهد داده‌اند با شرکت‌های پوششی هم برخورد کنند. *کشورها باید قوانین و مقررات مربوط به نهادهایی را که ممکن است برای تأمین مالی تروریست مورد سوء استفاده قرار بگیرند به لحاظ اطمینان از کفایت آنها بازنگری کنند. سازمان‌های غیر انتفاعی به‌طور اخص آسیب‌پذیرند. گفته می‌شود چیزهایی که اینها در بانک دارند راز است. برای FATF راز وجود ندارد. کشورها باید اطمینان ایجاد کنند که قوانین داخلی آنها در زمینه رازداری در مؤسسات مالی مانع از اجرای توصیه گروه‌های ویژه نمی‌شوند. سپاه قدس که مستقیماً وارد معامله نمی‌شود ده تا واسطه دارد. این تعهد داده شده است که برو ذی‌نفع اصلی را گیر بیاور. برای اینکه به این اطلاعات دسترسی داشته باشند تعهد داده شده است به مدت پنج سال سوابق معاملاتی در بانک‌های ما باقی بماند. در توصیه شماره 11 آمده است، مؤسسات مالی باید ملزم شوند تمام سوابق مورد نیاز مربوط به معاملات اعم از داخلی و بین‌المللی را حداقل به مدت پنج سال نگهداری کنند تا بتوانند اطلاعات مورد درخواست مقامات ذی‌صلاح را به فوریت ارائه دهند. 

تعهد داده‌اند که درخواست‌های گروه ویژه در مورد کشورهای دارای ریسک را حتماً انجام بدهند. یکی از کشورهای دارای ریسک خودمان هستیم، یعنی خود آقایان تعهد دادند آنچه را که آنها می‌گویند در مورد خودمان اجرا شود. بانک‌ها تعطیل است و رابطه بانکی نداریم و پول‌ها را با چمدان می‌آوریم، ولی تعهد داده‌اند دیگر رابطه چمدانی هم نداشته باشیم! 

طبق آنچه که گفتم که حاج قاسم سلیمانی، سپاه و... طرفدار تروریست و تأمین‌کننده مالی تروریست‌ها شده‌اند و به قول طیب‌نیا که به بهانه‌ای غیر از هسته‌ای تحریم شده‌اند، در این خصوص باید همکاری قضایی با کشورهای دیگر داشته باشیم. توصیه شماره 37، کشورها باید به‌سرعت به صورت سازنده و مؤثر در مورد انجام پیگرد قضایی و دادرسی در خصوص پول‌شویی و جرایم منشأ مرتبط با تأمین مالی تروریسم گسترده‌ترین سطح ممکن است معاضدت قضایی را اجرا کنند. کشورها باید از مبانی و بسترهای حقوقی کافی برای معاضدت قضایی برخوردار باشند و حسب مورد دارای معاهدات، ساختارها و سایر ساز و کارهای مناسب برای افزایش همکاری‌ها باشند، به‌ویژه کشورها باید معاضدت قضایی را ممنوع نکنند یا شروط محدودکننده، غیر منطقی و بی‌جهت در این خصوص مقرر نکنند. اطمینان یابند از فرآیندهای شفاف و مؤثری برای اولویت‌بندی و اجرای به‌موقع درخواست‌های معاضدت قضایی برخوردارند. 

از اجرای درخواست معاضدت قضایی به صرف اینکه جرم مورد نظر در بردارنده مسائل مالی نیز هست امتناع نکنند. از اجرای درخواست معاضدت قضایی بر اساس این دلیل که طبق قانون مؤسسات مالی ملزم به رعایت اصول رازداری یا محرمانه بودن اطلاعات هستند امتناع نکنند. مثلاً درخواست معاضدت قضایی از کشوری مثل آلمان و امریکا دارید، در این صورت محرمانه بودن درخواست‌های دریافتی در زمینه معاضدت قضایی و اطلاعات مندرج در آنها را طبق اصول بنیادین قوانین داخلی خود رعایت کنند تا سلامت روند تحقیقات یا استعلام‌های به عمل آمده حفظ شود. چنانچه طرف درخواست قادر به رعایت الزامات ناظر به محرمانه بودن نباشد باید به فوریت کشور درخواست‌کننده را از این امر مطلع کند. پس معاضدت قضایی روشن است که باید با چه کسی معاضدت داشته باشیم. حتی بالاترش، درخواست‌های معاضدت قضایی در صورت مطابقت با قوانین داخلی به درخواست‌های مستقیم مراجع یا ضابطین قضایی خارجی پاسخ بدهند. 

گستره وسیعی از سایر اختیارات و شیوه‌های تحقیقاتی به منظور اجتناب از تعارض صالحیت‌ها برای رسیدگی به جرایم ـ در مواردی که متهمان در بیش از یک کشور تحت پیگرد قرار دارند ـ و برای اجرای عدالت، باید ساز و کارهایی برای تعیین مناسب‌ترین حوزه رسیدگی قضایی، در نظر گرفته شوند. کشورها هنگام دریافت درخواست معاضدت قضایی، باید حداکثر تلاش خود را انجام دهند تا اطلاعات حقوقی و شرح ماوقع مربوط را به طور کامل به کشورهای درخواست‌کننده ارائه کنند. این امر سبب می‌شود کشورها بتوانند درخواست‌های دریافتی را ـ به‌ویژه در مواقع اضطراری ـ به موقع و به طور مؤثر پاسخ بدهند. همچنین، کشورها باید درخواست‌های خود را با استفاده از سریع‌ترین ابزارهای ارتباطی ارسال کنند. کشورها باید پیش از ارسال درخواست خود، نسبت به الزامات و تشریفات قانونی الزام برای دریافت معاضدت قضایی آگاهی پیدا کنند. 

کشورها باید اطمینان دهند از میان اختیارات و شیوه‌های مذکور در توصیه شماره 31 و سایر اختیارات و شیوه‌هایی که مقامات ذی‌صلاح از آنها برخوردارند، یک‌سری اختیارات ـ که قید شده‌اند ـ به مقامات ذی‌ربط نیز داده شود تا بر اساس آن بتوانند به درخواست‌های معاضدت قضایی و در صورت مطابقت با قوانین داخلی به درخواست‌های مستقیم مراجع یا ضابطان قضایی خارجی از همتایان داخلی خود، پاسخ دهند.

توصیه شماره 31 می‌گوید: «مراجع ذی‌صلاح هنگام انجام تحقیقات در باره پول‌شویی، جرایم منشأ مربوط و تأمین مالی تروریسم باید بتوانند به تمامی اسناد و اطلاعات مورد نیاز برای انجام آن تحقیقات، رسیدگی‌های قضایی و اقدامات مرتبط دسترسی پیدا کنند. این دسترسی باید شامل اختیار توسل به اقدامات قهری برای تهیه سوابق موجود نزد مؤسسات مالی، مشاغل و حرفه‌های غیر مالی و سایر اشخاص، بازرسی اشخاص و اماکن، دریافت اظهارات شهود و توقیف و اخذ قرائن و مدارک باشد. کشورها باید اطمینان دهند مراجع ذی‌‌صلاح که تحقیقات قضایی را انجام می‌دهند، قادر به استفاده گستره وسیعی از فنون مناسب برای انجام تحقیقات در باره پول‌شویی، جرایم منشأ مرتبط و تأمین مالی تروریسم هستند. این فنون عبارتند از: عملیات مخفیانه، شنود مکاتبات و وارسی مکاتبات، دسترسی به سیستم‌های رایانه‌ای و ارائه محصولات به صورت کنترل شده. افزون بر این، کشورها باید ساز و کارهای مؤثر و مناسبی داشته باشند تا بتوانند به موقع متوجه شوند که آیا حساب‌های بانکی، متعلق به اشخاص حقیقی بوده است و یا کنترل آنها را در اختیار دارند یا اینکه به اشخاص حقوقی تعلق دارند و یا توسط آنها کنترل می‌شوند.»

آیا اینکه اینها را مجرم فرض کردیم کافی است؟ پاسخ می‌دهند نه! داشتن توانایی کافی برای توقیف و مصادره اموال به درخواست‌های کشورهای خارجی را داشته باشند. 
اینها درخواست‌هایی است که کشورهای خارجی از ما می‌کنند.
کشورها باید اطمینان دهند از توانایی لازم برای اقدام فوری در پاسخ به درخواست‌های ارائه شده از سوی کشورهای خارجی مبنی بر شناسایی، مسدود کردن، توقیف و مصادره اموال برخوردار باشند. 

*علاوه بر همکاری و پیگرد قضایی، اگر ما موردی را تشخیص دادیم که مجرم است باید متهم را به ما تحویل بدهید. پس اینکه گفتم حاج قاسم سلیمانی را باید تحویل بدهیم، فقط منحصر به او نیست. *

کشورها باید به صورت سازنده و به نحو مؤثری درخواست‌های استرداد مرتبط با پول‌شویی و تأمین مالی تروریست را بدون تأخیر غیر موجهی اجابت کنند. همچنین کشورها باید تمامی اقدامات ممکن را به عمل آورند تا اطمینان یابند بهشت امنی برای افراد متهم به تأمین مالی تروریست و اقدامات تروریستی یا سازمان‌های تروریستی نیستند. به‌طور اخص کشورها باید اطمینان پیدا کنند که در قوانین کشورشان پول‌شویی و تأمین مالی تروریست از جرایم قابل استرداد به شمار می‌آید. هر کشوری باید تبعه خود را یا مسترد کند و یا اگر صرفاً به دلیل مسئله تابعیت چنین نکند آن کشور باید بنا به درخواست کشور خواهان استرداد ... باید شانس بیاوریم امریکا یا آلمان افرادی را که اسم بردیم محکوم نکنند، ولی اگر محکوم کنند مشمول همین مطلبی می‌شوند که گفتم. 

خوشبختانه مقام معظم رهبری جلوی اجرایش را گرفت. این نافی حرف من نیست. گفتم آقایان تعهدش را داده‌اند. بعداً مقام معظم رهبری جلوی اجرایش را گرفته است. یعنی بعد از اینکه لو رفت و به شورای عالی امنیت ملی آمد و سپس خدمت آقا رفت، ایشان فرمودند حق ندارید اجرایش کنید. ظریف، طیب‌نیا و روحانی بگویند در شورای امنیت ملی این را تصویب کردید یا نه؟ چند روز پیش در کمیسیون امنیت ملی چه گذشت؟ آیا از طرف دولتی‌ها از آن دفاع شد یا نه؟ یک نکته این است که طیب‌نیا این تعهد را حتماً با مشورت ظریف، روحانی و تیمش امضا کرده است. نکته بعدی این است که نکند آن جاسوسی که دستگیر شد... واقعاً جای تعجب است که روحانی دو بار مسئول پرونده هسته‌ای ما شد و هر دو مرتبه‌اش در تیم مذاکراتیش جاسوس بود. در سال‌های 1382 تا 1384 جاسوس سید حسین موسویان بود که چند ماهی زندانی شد. الان در تیم جاسوس درّی اصفهانی است که اصلاً رابط و کارشناس مالی بود. نکته بعدی اینکه آیا آقایان مغرض به اینها هستند؟ نه، چنین چیزی را قبول ندارم. متأسفانه نمی‌خوانند. همه در سندهای SDN، قطع‌نامه 2231، دستورات، Action Plan، FATF هستند. اینها را که از جیبمان در نمی‌آوریم. وقتی اینها را کنار هم قرار می‌دهیم چه چیزی به دست می‌آید؟ 

اینکه چرا صحبتم را که هفت ماه پیش در جاهای مختلف مطرح کرده‌ام الان برجسته کردند؟ این مطلب قبل از انتخابات بیان شد. آنچه می‌فهمم این است که اینها اصرار دارند بگویند این انتخابات پاکِ پاکِ پاک بود. هیچ لکه ننگ تخلف در این انتخابات وجود ندارد و به همین دلیل دنبال چیز دیگری رفتند. مردم ما باید هوشیار باشند، اینها برای به حاشیه بردن اصل قضیه است. آقایان روحانی، ظریف و طیب‌نیا! انتخابات چه خبر؟ دستکاری‌ها و تخلفات انجام شده است یا نه؟ آیا افرادی به قوه قضائیه معرفی شدند یا نه؟ 

آخرین نکته که ظریف گفته است من اهل شکایت نیستم. در حالی که خود وزارت خارجه و تیم هسته‌ای دو بار از من شکایت کرده‌اند. با کس دیگری کار ندارم، نمی‌دانم چرا یادش می‌رود. یک مورد به دادگاه رفتم و یک مورد در مجلس حل و فصل شد. در مجلس که بودیم فردی که آمد و این شکایت را تحویلم داد گفت خود ظریف گفته است. اندکی ـ زیاد هم انتظار نداریم ـ صداقت خوب است. ان‌شاءالله این اسناد را در دادگاه ارائه خواهیم داد، اما آقایان ظریف، روحانی، طیب‌نیا و هر کس دیگر! شما که مدافع اینها هستید آمادگی دارم به شرط اینکه برای مردم از هر شبکه‌ای از تلویزیون پخش شود اینها را بیان کنم. چرا مردم نباید بدانند؟ اینها بهانه‌ای شده است و باید از این فرصت استفاده کنیم و FATF و محتوایش را برای مردم توضیح بدهیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asghar1234

*Some miracles from holy Quran to enjoy in ramazan holy month:*

1- It's proved that "Moon" orbits earth once in 27 days. Moon "قمر" is repeated in holy Quran for "27 times":

http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/قمر

http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/قمر/p2






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbit_of_the_Moon


2- A Bee has two sets of " 16 chromosomes ". 16th Surah of Quran is named "Bee".







3- Water makes up *71%* of the Earth's surface, while the other *29%* consists of continents and islands.






In Arabic *الْبِر* means Goodness and " الْبَر means Land " and " الْبَحْر means Sea "

So we should search for *الْبَر : Land* not similar words like البرق، الْبَرِيَّةِ, الْبِر etc...

الْبِر: Goodnes
البرق: Lightning
الْبَرِيَّةِ: Creature

A Quranic Aya for example in holy Quran:

وَعِندَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ ۚ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ۚ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِن وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا يَعْلَمُهَا وَلَا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ وَلَا رَطْبٍ وَلَا يَابِسٍ إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ ﴿٥٩

And with Him are the keys of the unseen; none knows them except Him. And He knows what is on the LAND and in the SEA. Not a leaf falls but that He knows it. And no grain is there within the darknesses of the earth and no moist or dry [thing] but that it is [written] in a clear record. Surah 6. Al-An'am, Ayah 59

*يَبَسًا* is another word which means *Land* and it is used in holy Quran once beside the opposing word Sea:

وَلَقَدْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي فَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي *الْبَحْرِ* *يَبَسًا* لَّا تَخَافُ دَرَكًا وَلَا تَخْشَىٰ ﴿طه : ٧٧

And We had inspired to Moses, "Travel by night with My servants and strike for them a *Dry Path* through the* Sea*; you will not fear being overtaken [by Pharaoh] nor be afraid [of drowning]."


Now let's search Quran to know how many times Land يَبَسًا الْبَر and Sea الْبَحْر are repeated in holy Quran:

http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/الْبَرِّ

http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/الْبَرِّ/p2

12 times

http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/یبسا

1 time


http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/الْبَحْرَ

http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/الْبَحْرَ/p2

البحرين and البحران are not included. So *الْبَحْرَ* : Sea is repeated 7 times


http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/الْبَحْرِ

http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/الْبَحْرِ/p2

http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/الْبَحْرِ/p3

22 times


http://tanzil.net/#search/quran/الْبَحْرُ

3 times


12 + 1 = 13 الْبَرِّ يَبَسًا Land

12 + 22 + 3 = 32 الْبَحْر Sea


32 + 13 = 45

100 ÷ 45 = 2.222222

*2.22222 × 32 = 71.11 %*

*2.22222 × 13 = 28.88 %*


----------



## kollang

Shit , PDF has became tooooo boring .


----------



## Asghar1234

4-

*"Day" occurs 365 times*, and "month" occurs 12 times in the Glorious Quran! I personally counted them and listed them in this article!

The sections of this article are:

1- Allah Almighty's Divine Claims.

(a)- "Yawm" *يوم* (Day) in its pure/original form and meaning. What does this mean?

* (i)- But what does يوم, for the Day of Judgment, have to do with the 365 days of the earth's rotation around the sun? *





(b)- "Month" *شهر* (shahr) mentioned 12 times in its pure form and meaning.

2- Conclusion.



1- Allah Almighty's Divine Claims:

The Noble Quran and Islam are filled with scientific statements and notions. These are statements of Allah Almighty describing how He created things on earth and in the Universe. What's most amazing is that all of these scientific statements and notions had been proven to be in perfect agreement with science and our modern-day scientific discoveries. Allah Almighty made the Noble Quran be Prophet Muhammad's (peace be upon him) Everlasting Divine Miracle and proof for Prophethood. The Holy Book certainly stood the test of time 1,500 years ago with Its Claims, Prophecies and Miraculous language eloquence, and it does again and again in our day today with Its overwhelming agreement with science and discoveries that were not known to man 1,500 years ago.

Allah Almighty Said: "We will show them *Our signs in the Universe* and *inside their selves*, until it will become quite clear to them that it is the truth. Is it not sufficient as regards your Lord that He is a witness over all things? (The Noble Quran, 41:53)"

With this said, let us examine Allah Almighty's Divine Words in the Glorious Quran in the following sub-sections:



*(a)- "Yawm"* *يوم (Day) in its pure/original form and meaning. What does this mean?*

While I was watching one of the lectures of Mr. Adnan Al-Refaei (*عدنان الرفاعي*), a rising Muslim Scholar throughout Arabia, who specializes in the number 19 Numerical Miracle in the Glorious Quran [1] [2] [3], and has written books on this subject citing *100s of examples* from the Glorious Quran that thoroughly demonstrate the Numerical Miracles of the Glorious Quran that are based on the number 19, as Allah Almighty mentioned that *this number* will be the basis for all of the Numerical Miracles in the Glorious Quran (see Noble Verses 74:30-37), Mr. Adnan mentioned the yawm Miracle in the Glorious Quran as is detailed the following analysis using my www.QuranSearch.com for proof.

When we search for the occurrences of *يوم* (yawm) in the Glorious Quran, we find that it exists in *451 Words*. To verify this, simply go to www.QuranSearch.com, and enter *يوم* for the "Search String" text field, click on the "Exact String" radio button, click on the 'Arabic' check box and then click on the 'Search' push button. At the bottom of the results page, you'll find the following:





(Click to enlarge image)


In many of the returned Noble Verses, from the 451 Noble Verses, *يوم* is a syllable that is part of a bigger Word. The meaning of *يوم* in these Noble Words doesn't mean Day. The occurrences of *يوم *in other words as a syllable is as follows (Mr. Adnan Al-Refaei *عدنان الرفاعي* talked about this in his lecture as well):


*يومئذ* (yama'ithin) occurs 70 times throughout the Glorious Quran. Again, go towww.QuranSearch.com, and search for *يومئذ* :





(Click to enlarge image)

This Noble Word *يومئذ* literally means "then forth", "at that time" or "at that period/day", and it generally refers to an event to happen when a certain time is met. *يوم (day) *refers to an actual day. *يومئذ* is not in a pure form for *يوم* by itself. Here are a few examples:

‏22:56 الملك يومئذ لله ..... (The Authority then forth will be to GOD....)



‏‏77:15 ويل يومئذ للمكذبين (Woe then forth to the rejecters of the Truth!)



‏88:8 وجوه يومئذ ناعمة (Their faces hence forth will be full of happiness)




*قيوم* (qayyoom) occurs 3 times, and it means "Eternal". *It has nothing to do with Day. *Again, go to www.QuranSearch.com, and search for *قيوم*.

*يومين* (yawmayn) occurs 3 times, and it is a double plural in Arabic, which means "two days". *It is not singular Day.*

*يومكم* (yawmikum) occurs 5 times, and it literally means "your (in plural) day)" or "your (in plural) time)". It could refer to an entire day, *and it could also refer to a specific time or event*. It is not in its pure form.

*يومهم* (yawmihim) occurs 5 times, and it literally means "their day" or "their time". Like the previous one, it could refer to an entire day, but it could also refer to a specific time or event. Therefore, it is not in its pure form.
The pure forms for the Noble Word *يوم *are:


*يوم *(Day)


*اليوم *(The Day)


*يوما *(Day)
Now having said all of that, if we subtract these numbers from 451, we get:

*451 - (70 + 3 + 3 + 5 + 5) = 365
*
Who knew this scientific fact in 1400 years ago??!!!!!

Really incredible...






www.answering-christianity.com/day_365_month_12_times_in_quran.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

kollang said:


> Shit , PDF has became tooooo boring .


Some members were looking 4 you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Cthulhu said:


> Some members were looking 4 you.


Thanks for notifying but who ? I have received only 2 mentions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

kollang said:


> Thanks for notifying but who ? I have received only 2 mentions


I don't remember their username, but i remember ppl asking for you and thanks to your particular username, i can remember this.


----------



## yavar

*Iran Ayatollah Khamenei speech 28th anniversary passing Khomeini سخنرانی آیت الله خامنه ای*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*England 2017 Election, insulting comment about Iran انگلستان مناظره انتخاباتی و توهین به ایران*


----------



## AmirPatriot

yavar said:


> *England 2017 Election, insulting comment about Iran انگلستان مناظره انتخاباتی و توهین به ایران*


This candidate is anti-nuke... unfortunately his party isn't and the Labour party manifesto includes the renewal of Trident. But the media is still focusing on his views on nukes even though his party has said they will not get rid of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

می گم یه سوال، ما قراره خط لوله نفتی چیزی از سوریه رد کنیم؟


----------



## Iranm

Cthulhu said:


> می گم یه سوال، ما قراره خط لوله نفتی چیزی از سوریه رد کنیم؟


بیشتر درگیری سوریه همین قضیه هست


----------



## yavar

*Iran made IRGC rotary armed attack gyrocopter جایروکوپتر مسلح سپاه*


----------



## yavar

*Pakistan Gen.Amjad Shoaib: every Shia is an agent of Iran ژنرال شعیب پاکستان:هرشیعه عامل ایران است*




سپهبد احمد شعیب بازنشسته ارتش پاکستان : ایران در امور کشورها دخالت میکند ، هر شخص شیعه عامل و نوکر جاسوس ایران است

Pakistan (Retd) Army three-star Lieutenant General Amjad Shoaib former _ISI_ official: Iran Interferences in every countries affairs, every Shia is an agent of Iran,
Yemen is far away from Iran but Saudi has history with Yemen and Attacks, South of Saudi the city of Najran and Iran is infiltrating and spoiling it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Yemen Badruddin al-Houthi leader Ansarullah remarks on Iran سخنان رهبر انصارالله یمن درباره ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asghar1234

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

Let's strengthen our iman as much as it is possible. 






*SOME OF THE SCIENTIFIC INFORMATION REFERRING TO NUMBERS IN THE QUR’AN*

- THE DATE OF THE LUNAR LANDINGS
- THE ORBIT OF THE MOON
- THE RATIO OF THE SEA TO THE LAND
- THE STAR SIRIUS
*- THE ATOMIC NUMBER OF IRON*
- THE ROTATION OF THE EARTH AROUND THE SUN: 365 DAYS
*- GENDER AND THE 23rd CHROMOSOME PAIR 
- THE SPUTNIK RISING TO THE SKIES 
- THE GENETIC CODE OF THE BEE*

..............................................................

THE DATE OF THE LUNAR LANDINGS

*The Hour (of Doomsday) has drawn near and the Moon has split. (Surat al-Qamar, 1)*

The word “Qamar” means “Moon,” and the word “Moon” appears in the first verse of Surat al-Qamar. *There are 1390 verses from that verse to the end of the Qur’an. The year 1390 in the Islamic calendar corresponds to 1969 AD, the date of the lunar landings*. This, one of the greatest landmarks in human history, was indicated 14 centuries beforehand. (Allah knows the truth.)

In addition, the word “inshakka,” meaning “split,” is used in this verse. The word is derived from the root “shakka,” meaning “to plow, dig up, to turn the soil...” In the same way, the Apollo 11 spacecraft that went to the Moon also took specimens of lunar dust back to Earth. In that sense, the term “the Moon has split” is consistent with developments in the present day.

*Number of verses from the first verse of Surat al-Qamar to the end of the Qur’an = 1390
Date of the lunar landings (Islamic calendar) = 1390*

*THE ORBIT OF THE MOON*
The word “Qamar,” referred to as a heavenly body in the Qur’an and meaning “Moon” appears 27 times. The elliptical orbit of the Moon around the Earth also takes 27 days. But this is not a number that someone looking from Earth could determine. Because since there is a 29-day between full moons, it used to be thought it took the Moon 29 days to travel around the Earth. The fact is, however, that as the Moon revolves around the Earth, the Earth is also travelling round the Sun. Because of the movement of the Earth, the Moon completes its orbit with a 2-day delay. This is another reference in the Qur’an consistent with modern astronomical findings. (Allah knows the truth.)

*Number of times the word "Moon" appears in the Qur’an = 27
Time it takes the Moon to travel round the Earth (in days) = 27*

THE RATIO OF THE SEA TO THE LAND

The ratio of the appearances of the words "sea" and “land" in the Qur’an is identical to the ratio between sea and land in modern science. The continents had not yet been discovered at the time the Qur’an was sent down, and it was impossible to determine the ratio between the land and sea. Even such a large continent as America was only discovered in the 15th century.

The word "land" appears 13 times in the Qur’an, while “sea” appears 32 times. These numbers total 45. If we divide the number of references to land in the Qur’an, 13, by 45, the result is 28.8888888889%. When we divide the number of references to sea in the Quran, 32, by 45, the result is 71.1111111111%. these ratios are the exact ones that apply between water and dry land on Earth.

The repetition of these words in the Qur’an may be an indication that the Earth is 71% covered in water and 29% in dry land. (Allah knows the truth.) It has only been possible to arrive at this ratio in the present day, thanks to satellite photos and computer calculations.

*Number of times the word “land” appears in the Qur’an = 13
Number of times the word “sea” appears in the Qur’an = 32
Proportion of dry land to sea covering the Earth = 13/45 = 29%
Proportion of sea to dry land on Earth = 32/45 = 71%*

THE STAR SIRIUS

"Sirius", the brightest star in the night sky, appears as “Shi’ira,” meaning “star” in verse 49 of Surat an-Najm:

*That it is He Who is the Lord of Sirius [Shi’ira]. (Surat an-Najm, 49)*

The fact that the word “Sirius,“ or “Shi’ra” in Arabic, appears only in the 49th verse is particularly noteworthy. Because, based on the irregularities in Sirius’ orbit, scientists discovered it is actually a binary star. Therefore, Sirius is actually two stars, known as Sirius A and Sirius B. One feature of Sirius B is that is cannot be seen by telescope.

The stars in Sirius system follow a course toward one another in the shape of a bow, and hang in the sky by approaching one another every 49.9 years. These scientific data have been unanimously confirmed by the astronomy departments at the universities of Harvard, Ottawa and Leicester.1 Yet this scientific fact that only emerged toward the end of the 20th century was miraculously referred to in the Qur’an 1400 years ago. This miracle appears when we read verses 9 and 49 of Surat al-Najm together.
*
That it is He Who is the Lord of Sirius. (Surat an-Najm, 49)*

*He was two bow-lengths away or even closer. (Surat an-Najm, 9)*

The term "kane kabe kavseyni ev edna,” in verse 9 of Surat al-Najm, translated as “*two bow-lengths away or even closer,*” may be a reference to *these two stars drawing closer to one another in their courses*. (Allah knows the truth.) This scientific fact, which could not possibly have been known at the time of the revelation of the Qur’an, proves once again that the Qur’an is the word of our Almighty Lord.

*The star Sirius appears in the Surah called an-Najm, meaning “Star.” The stars comprising Sirius approach one another in their courses once every 49.9 years. This astronomic phenomenon is indicated in verses 49 and 9 of Surat an-Najm.*


*THE ATOMIC NUMBER OF IRON*

Iron is one of the elements mentioned in the Qur’an. Allah says this in the Surah called “al-Hadid,” or “Iron:”

*... And We sent down iron in which there lies great force and which has many uses for mankind, ... (Surat al-Hadid, 25)*

The word "enzelna," meaning “*to send down*,” may also be thought of in the figurative sense of being placed at the service of human beings. But bearing in mind the true meaning of the word, which is “physically descending from the sky,” used for rain and solar rays, then the verse can be seen to contain a hugely significant scientific miracle. Because modern astronomical findings have revealed that the iron on Earth came from giant stars in outer space.2 (For details see, _Miracles of the Qur’an_, 4th edition, Harun Yahya)

In addition, Surat al-Hadid also refers to the chemical symbol for iron. Because *verse 15, in the exact middle of the Surah, begins with the Arabic letter "Fe," which is how iron is known to chemists*.

In addition, the number emerging from a numerological [abjad] calculation of the words “al-Hadid,” the 57th Surah of the Qur’an, is the same as the number of the Surah: "57." A calculation of the word "hadid" alone produces the number 26. And this corresponds to the number of iron in the periodic table. The Qur’an, which contains the revelation of our Omniscient Lord, refers both to the formation of iron and to its atomic number. (Allah knows the truth.)

*Al-Hadid is the 57th Surah of the Qur’an, and the numerical value of the words al-Hadid is also 57. 
The value of the word "hadid" alone is 26, and this is also the atomic number of iron.*

THE ROTATION OF THE EARTH AROUND THE SUN:
365 DAYS

The word "day, “yavm” in Arabic appears 365 times in the Qur’an. It also takes the Earth 365 days to orbit the Sun.

The fact that the word “day” appears 365 times in the Qur’an is very important in terms of its providing information about the Earth’s orbit hundreds of years ago. The repetition of the word “day” 365 times may be a reference to the 365-day relationship between the Earth and Sun. (Allah knows the truth.)

The word “day (yavm)" appears 365 times in the Qur’an.
It takes the Earth 365 days to orbit the Sun.

GENDER AND THE 23rd CHROMOSOME PAIR

The genetic make-up of human beings and other living things depends on their chromosomes and the genetic data in these chromosomes in DNA. Gender is dependent on the 23rd chromosome pair. In other words, the difference between a man and a woman stems from the 23rd chromosome pair. If a person’s 23rd chromosome id expressed in the form XX she is female, and if in the form XY, then he is male.

The Qur’an makes reference to the 23rd chromosome that determines the difference between male and female thus: The word “man” and the word “woman” both appear 23 times in the Qur’an. This discovery about chromosomes made only recently was reported hundreds of years beforehand in the Qur’an by way of the number 23, that which concerns the basic difference between male and female. (Allah knows the truth.)

*The words “man” and “woman” both appear 23 times in the Qur’an. 
The 23rd chromosome is the main element that determines an individual’s gender.*

*THE SPUTNIK RISING TO THE SKIES*

The first ever satellite, "Sputnik 1," was launched in 1957. Verse 19;57 (Surah Maryam, 57) of the Qur’an amazingly refers to rising and being raised.

*We raised him up to a high place. (Surah Maryam, 57)*

The term "Refa'nahu" in this verse is derived from the verb “refea,” meaning “to raise, lift up or elevate.” On the other hand, the word "aliyyen" in the verse bears the meaning of “high, very high” in addition to “great.” When we consider this verse by itself, therefore, it means “being raised into a very high place.” In that respect, verse 19:57 may be a reference to the launching into the sky of the spacecraft Sputnik 1 in 1957. (Allah knows the truth.)

*Verse 19:57 of the Qur’an speaks of “raising to a high place.”
"Sputnik 1," the first unmanned satellite, was launched in 1957.

THE GENETIC CODE OF THE BEE*

All the bees in the world have the same number of chromosomes, and that never changes. Male and female animals generally have the same number of chromosomes. But the bee is slightly different. Because the male bee has 16 single chromosomes and the female bee 16 pairs.3

The bee is thus different in this respect, that of chromosome number. This difference is indicated in the Qur’an thus: (Allah knows the truth.) The Surah “Nahl,” meaning bee, is the 16th Surah of the Qur’an. And 16 is the number of chromosomes these animals possess.

*Surat an-Nahl, meaning “Bee,” is the 16th Surah. 
The bee has 16 chromosomes.*
.......................

1 http://www.star.le.ac.uk/astrosoc/whatsup/stars.html (Leicester edu dept of Physics & astronomy); http://www.site.uottawa.ca:4321/astronomy/index.html#Sirius (University of Ottowa); http://cfa-www.harvard.edu/~hrs/ay45/Fall2002/ChapterIVPart2.pdf (Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics)

2 Dr. Mazhar, U. Kazi, _130 Evident Miracles in the Qur’an_, Crescent Publishing House, New York, 1997, p. 110-111; http://www.wamy.co.uk/announcements3.html; from Prof. Zighloul Raghib El-Naggar’s speech.

3 Malcolm T. Sanford, APIS /Apicultural Information and ISsues from IFAS/University of Florida, Vol. 14, no. 4, April 1996; http://apis.ifas.ufl.edu/apis96/apapr96.htm












http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/mathematical_17.html​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

RIP ....

viva reformist and their policies to weaken our security and military force for their own political interest .... now , we will see the result of their doing , and , more attacks are coming ....

when reformists actively support terrorist (MKO) for bunch of votes , then this kind of things are natural ...

well , I could see these days and that's why I'm not surprised ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asghar1234

Hope these terrorists target MKO supporters


----------



## Cthulhu

*إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ *
Rest In Peace brothers and sisters.


Asghar1234 said:


> Hope these terrorists target Rouhani


You are no different than ISIS, I suggest you to join your brothers in arms and kill the president elect yourself, Then you can have Raisi As the president.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asghar1234

Cthulhu said:


> *إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ *
> Rest In Peace brothers and sisters.
> 
> You are no different than ISIS, I suggest you to join your brothers in arms and kill the president elect yourself, Then you can have Raisi As the president.


When Rouhani defend from MKOs then he is no different from ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Cthulhu said:


> *إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ *
> Rest In Peace brothers and sisters.
> 
> You are no different than ISIS, I suggest you to join your brothers in arms and kill the president elect yourself, Then you can have Raisi As the president.



He was sympathize with MKo for vote and blaming Raisi for judging those scums ... , MKO members were killing people just like these scums ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

yavar said:


> every Shia is an agent of Iran



in all his debate he never said this .... 'sentence'


----------



## Cthulhu

Asghar1234 said:


> When Rouhani defend from MKOs then he is no different from ISIS.


You are wishing that these ISIS terrorists kill Rouhani, So if Rouhani is no different than MKO then You are no different than ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Cthulhu said:


> You are wishing that these ISIS terrorists kill Rouhani, So if Rouhani is no different than MKO then You are no different than ISIS.


اللهم الشغل الظالمین بالظالمین



OldTwilight said:


> اللهم الشغل الظالمین بالظالمین



Although , reformists would support Isis for some votes ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asghar1234

Cthulhu said:


> You are wishing that these ISIS terrorists kill Rouhani, So if Rouhani is no different than MKO then You are no different than ISIS.


I want to see death of everyone who supports MKOs.

No wonder to see reformers support for ISIS in future for taking some votes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

به خاطر جوی که روحانی راه انداخت ، حالا اگه این تروریست‌ها دستگیر هم بشتد ، هیچ قاضی جرات نداره محکومشون کنه ، چون می ترسه سرانجامش بشه مثل سر انجام رئیسی و بعدها هزاران فحش رو بشنوه و حتی متهم به قتل بشه ....


چهارتا رأی ارزش اینهمه رو نداشت ....

مردمی هم که به این پلشتی رای دادن و به خاطر رقص و ترانه رای دادن ، حقشون بیش از این نیست


----------



## Cthulhu

جمع کنید شما هم، مرتیکه اومده می گه کاش داعشی ها حسن رو ترور کنن بعد ما شدیم پشتیبان داعش، مسخره ها از حمله تروریستی داعش هم سو استفاده سیاسی می کنن که اگه مردم رای داده بودن به رئیسی الان اینا جرات نمی کردن حمله کنن ولی چون به خاطر به خاطر رقص و ترانه رای دادن به حسن این اتفاق افتاده. خوشکلا, برید تو عراق و سوریه به برادرای داعشیتون بپیوندین که این روزا سخت چشم انتظار کمکن



OldTwilight said:


> اللهم الشغل الظالمین بالظالمین
> 
> 
> 
> Although , reformists would support Isis for some votes ....


You are wishing ISIS terrorists kill reformist's presidential candidate Rouhani, Reformists are supporting ISIS?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

RIP i dont see the same news cover the Manchester bombing had in the western news agency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zathura

A question: 
How on earth did the terrorists get inside two of the most guarded places in Iran with AKs, hand guns, hand grenades and explosive vests? 
It all sounds very strange to me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> به خاطر جوی که روحانی راه انداخت ، حالا اگه این تروریست‌ها دستگیر هم بشتد ، هیچ قاضی جرات نداره محکومشون کنه ، چون می ترسه سرانجامش بشه مثل سر انجام رئیسی و بعدها هزاران فحش رو بشنوه و حتی متهم به قتل بشه ....
> 
> 
> چهارتا رأی ارزش اینهمه رو نداشت ....
> 
> مردمی هم که به این پلشتی رای دادن و به خاطر رقص و ترانه رای دادن ، حقشون بیش از این نیست


تا اونجا که من میدونم اونها یک فرق کوچکی با اینها داشتن. مثل اینکه دادگاه قبلا برای اونها رای نهایی صادر کرده بود . اعتراض روحانی به نظر من اعتراض به اعدام منافقین نبود بلکه اعتراض به این بود که چرا محاکمات بر خلاف روال قانونی اون انجام شده بودش .


----------



## asena_great

Zathura said:


> A question:
> How on earth did the terrorists get inside two of the most guarded places in Iran with AKs, hand guns, hand grenades and explosive vests?
> It all sounds very strange to me!


i remember people like you said i the past that iran is in length with isis cuz isis dont make terror attack in iran now the attack happens you are saying it is Suspicious ? 





funny cuz terrorist become bold enough to make terror attack after this infamous meeting this is the only Suspicious thing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> جمع کنید شما هم، مرتیکه اومده می گه کاش داعشی ها حسن رو ترور کنن بعد ما شدیم پشتیبان داعش، مسخره ها از حمله تروریستی داعش هم سو استفاده سیاسی می کنن که اگه مردم رای داده بودن به رئیسی الان اینا جرات نمی کردن حمله کنن ولی چون به خاطر به خاطر رقص و ترانه رای دادن به حسن این اتفاق افتاده. خوشکلا, برید تو عراق و سوریه به برادرای داعشیتون بپیوندین که این روزا سخت چشم انتظار کمکن
> 
> 
> You are wishing ISIS terrorists kill reformist's presidential candidate Rouhani, Reformists are supporting ISIS?


Roohani is not reformist candidate he is moderate.



Zathura said:


> A question:
> How on earth did the terrorists get inside two of the most guarded places in Iran with AKs, hand guns, hand grenades and explosive vests?
> It all sounds very strange to me!


Those two place are far from the must guarded place in Iran.


----------



## Cthulhu

JEskandari said:


> Roohani is not reformist candidate he is moderate.


Sorry, My bads. Principlists wish ISIS terrorists to kill moderate presidential candidate Hassan Roohani.


----------



## Zathura

asena_great said:


> i remember people like you said i the past that iran is in length with isis cuz isis dont make terror attack in iran now the attack happens you are saying it is Suspicious ?



Deae asena,
you have no idea who I am or what I stand for. I have recently joined this forum. I understand that you must put people in boxes or categorise and generalise them in order for you to make sense of things. Please at least do so when you have all the facts. 
I am merely presenting a question that I believe is legitimate considering that ISIS hates Iran more than they hate the west. Therefore it's a given that Iran must protect those sites vigorously! But now there seems to be a security flaw in their plans.


----------



## Gothic

Zathura said:


> A question:
> How on earth did the terrorists get inside two of the most guarded places in Iran with AKs, hand guns, hand grenades and explosive vests?
> It all sounds very strange to me!


they were dressed up !


----------



## OldTwilight

JEskandari said:


> Roohani is not reformist candidate he is moderate.
> 
> 
> Those two place are far from the must guarded place in Iran.


 
Moderate is a general word ....
He is belong to useless reformists .... Don't try to Separate him from reformists ...


Whenever you guys have power , our security is breakable ....

Reformists actively are weaking our army and IRGC and security forces and even their supporters ( for example : JEskandari ) can't deny it ...


KSA aimed ar our Parliament , we should kill both Mohammad bin Salman and Adel all jobair ...

حسن روحانی از صبح تا حالا کجاست که هیچ پیامی نمی ده ؟!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

Calm down guys 
please be friend
I broke my laptop today
I hope this fucking day finish as soon as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rahi2357

آقایون وقت کل کل کردن نیست هنوز خون روی زمین ریخته هموطنت خشک نشده .وجدانتو قاضی کن یکی دو روز رو به احترام کشته ها به فکر همدردی و وحدت باش با مردمت . بعد بیا تحلیل کن و قلی و نقی رو بزن .
هر کسی هم رای داده در انتخابات مطمئن باش از داعش متنفره .
حالا به هرکی که رای داده ، حسن یا ابراهیم .

#در_کنار_همیم
#pray_for_tehran

________________________________
http://www.isna.ir/news/96031709661/ریخته-شدن-هیچ-خون-پاکی-را-بدون-انتقام-نمی-گذاریم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

I chose some pic from Tasnim news agency
to see all pic go to below link
https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/media/1396/03/17/1429937/حمله-تروریستی-مجلس-شورای-اسلامی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

SubWater said:


> I chose some pic from Tasnim news agency
> to see all pic go to below link
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/media/1396/03/17/1429937/حمله-تروریستی-مجلس-شورای-اسلامی


Khoda hameye shohada ro rahmat kone.

Dame niroohaye amniyati garm. khoob zood jamesh kardan.

Be nazare man, tooye in khar too khar, in ke entezar dashte bashim hich etefaghi too Iran naiofte vaghe binane nist. 

Iran va Irani hamishe payande bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Asghar1234

Iranian martyr from IRGC:






For ISIL and Saudis:






When reformers defend MKOs this is what happens, from Professor Raefipur:






President Rouhani decreased billions $$$ of defence budget to live in lala land:






First leaked information, Saudi regime behind today attack: Saudis be waiting ! 






@haman10 @yavar @OldTwilight @Arminkh @SubWater and others


Iran should missile some of Saudi infrastructures if blood of our martyrs is important for army IRGC and security forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arashkamangir

f*cking rat infestation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

Asghar1234 said:


> @haman10 @yavar @OldTwilight @Arminkh @SubWater and others
> 
> 
> Iran should missile some of Saudi infrastructures if blood of our martyrs is important for army and IRGC


calm down dude calm down
I am agree with you but we should not play in their dirty game
starting war with this thugs is exact thing that they want.
we should control ourselves first and don't play in their games.

don't rush to act.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

SubWater said:


> calm down dude calm down
> I am agree with you but we should not play in their dirty game
> starting war with this thugs is exact thing that they want.
> we should control ourselves first and don't play in their games.
> 
> don't rush to act.


Just like Mena ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

Asghar1234 said:


> Iranian martyr from IRGC:
> 
> View attachment 402174
> 
> 
> For ISIL and Saudis:
> 
> View attachment 402173
> 
> 
> When reformers defend MKOs this is what happens, from Professor Raefipur:
> 
> View attachment 402171
> 
> 
> President Rouhani decreased billions $$$ of defence budget to live in lala land:
> 
> View attachment 402178
> 
> 
> First leaked information, Saudi regime behind today attack: Saudis be waiting !
> 
> View attachment 402179
> 
> 
> @haman10 @yavar @OldTwilight @Arminkh @SubWater and others
> 
> 
> Iran should missile some of Saudi infrastructures if blood of our martyrs is important for army IRGC and security forces



Don't act emotionally. These lizard munching subhumans will obviously get their response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asghar1234

SubWater said:


> calm down dude calm down
> I am agree with you but we should not play in their dirty game
> starting war with this thugs is exact thing that they want.
> we should control ourselves first and don't play in their games.
> 
> don't rush to act.





Rukarl said:


> Don't act emotionally. These lizard munching subhumans will obviously get their response.


Mates I am completely calm. Anyway I think we should be fully ready to slap Saudis in suitable time.

Iranian leader and IRGC heads don't ever say anything that they won't perform.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

https://www.rt.com/news/391254-iran-blame-saudi-attacks/

*Iran's Revolutionary Guards blame Saudis for Tehran attacks, Riyadh rejects accusation*
Published time: 7 Jun, 2017 14:58Edited time: 7 Jun, 2017 16:53
Get short URL

Iran’s Revolutionary Guards have accused Saudi Arabia of masterminding the deadly attacks in Tehran on Wednesday, a claim which Riyadh has denied. Islamic State previously claimed responsibility for the attacks which killed at least 12 people.
"_This terrorist attack happened only a week after the meeting between the U.S. president (Donald Trump) and the (Saudi) backward leaders who support terrorists. The fact that Islamic State has claimed responsibility proves that they were involved in the brutal attack_," said the statement, as quoted by Reuters. 

Saudi Arabia's foreign minister, Adel Al-Jubeir, has denied that Riyadh was involved in the attacks.

_"We condemn terrorist attacks anywhere they occur and we condemn the killing of the innocent anywhere it occurs,"_ Jubeir said, as quoted by Reuters.

He went on to state that there is no evidence to implicate Saudi Arabia in the attacks, and that Riyadh has no knowledge of who was responsible. 

_"We don’t know this. We haven’t seen the evidence,"_ he said, reiterating Riyadh's position that Iran is the primary sponsor of terrorism around the world. 

Earlier, Brigadier General Hossein Salami, IRGC deputy commander, said that Iran will _"take revenge"_ for the attacks.

*“Let there be no doubt that we will take revenge for today's attacks in Tehran, on terrorists, their affiliates and their supporters,” he said, as cited by the news agency Mehr.*





Smoke is seen during a gunmen attack at the parliament's building in central Tehran, Iran, June 7, 2017 © Reuters


12 killed, dozens injured in shootings & bombings at Iranian parliament & Khomeini shrine
Meanwhile, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani said the attacks will make the country more united.

_"Today's terrorist attacks in Tehran will make the Islamic Republic of Iran more determined in the fight against regional terrorism, extremism and violence,"_ he said in a statement published by ISNA news agency.

_"We will prove once again that we will crush the enemies' plots with more unity and more strength." _

Twelve people were reported killed and 43 injured in gun and bomb attacks in the Iranian capital. The perpetrators targeted the Iranian parliament and Ayatollah Khomeini’s shrine.

Both attacks were claimed by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL), the jihadist organization based in Iraq and Syria. Iran supports both countries in their fight against IS.

IS also threatened Iran's majority Shiite population with more attacks, saying _"the caliphate will not miss a chance to spill their blood"_ until Sharia law is implemented, Reuters reported.

The attacks in Tehran were the first that IS had claimed responsibility for in the Shiite Islamic republic.

The timing of the attacks, shortly after a presidential election in Iran, may indicate that the perpetrators want to cast doubt on the decision of the Iranian people to give President Hassan Rouhani a second term, Middle East expert Catherine Shakdam told RT.

“_Iran has just conducted quite successfully its presidential election. Everything went according to plan, it was peaceful, it was progressive_,” she said.

“_There is a clear desire to drive a narrative of fear and to make people have a sense of insecurity and doubt their officials and how they can protect their own borders_.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

I expect dozens and dozens of these lizard eaters to bite the dust in the near future. If you ask me, Iran has been going very easy on these shashe shutor drinkers so far. Once they start getting slaughtered left and right (more so than already are) maybe they'll start to get the message. 

I don't think these camel jockeys realise just how easy it is for Iran to harm them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

I don't want to play devils advocate but this needs a proportional response. This can't go unanswered.

I would assume an increase in lethality in operations against Saudi backed militants all over the middle east and the possibility of putting the armed forces on a higher state of alert in case a shooting war breaks out and this conflict spirals downward.

Iran should really start to commit more resources into Iraq and Syria (I know Iran has done more than enough) to get the job done faster. This Wahhabi Saudi Sunni terrorist shenanigans have gone on long enough.

O brother, where art thou......



Rukarl said:


> I expect dozens and dozens of these lizard eaters to bite the dust in the near future. If you ask me, Iran has been going very easy on these shashe shutor drinkers so far. Once they start getting slaughtered left and right (more so than already are) maybe they'll start to get the message.
> 
> I don't think these camel jockeys realise just how easy it is for Iran to harm them!



Maybe an increase in drone strikes?


----------



## Rukarl

BlueInGreen2 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an increase in drone strikes?



There are many ways. But knowing Iran, the response will come in many ways and not just one. 
Like I have been saying, these saudis are too retarded and when people are that stupid, they resort to self destructing strategies without even knowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

BlueInGreen2 said:


> I don't want to play devils advocate but this needs a proportional response. This can't go unanswered.
> 
> I would assume an increase in lethality in operations against Saudi backed militants all over the middle east and the possibility of putting the armed forces on a higher state of alert in case a shooting war breaks out and this conflict spirals downward.
> 
> Iran should really start to commit more resources into Iraq and Syria (I know Iran has done more than enough) to get the job done faster. This Wahhabi Saudi Sunni terrorist shenanigans have gone on long enough.
> 
> O brother, where art thou......
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an increase in drone strikes?


Iran just managed to chip away Qatar from their coalition. They will get their response but not in the form of missiles. Iran is better than that. Read this:

https://www.rt.com/business/391251-uae-ban-qatar-flying-territory/

I bet Qatari's didn't even see in their worst nightmares to be back stabbed by their own race like this and then being offered help from a country that they considered their enemy. Iran just bought itself a new ally sitting right next to KSA border.

Sit back, relax and watch chess grand masters make their move.

This is probably propaganda but still!

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ds-protecting-Qatari-emir-inside-palace-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bozorgmehr

‫خدا روح جان باختگان رو بیامرزه. اتفاقی بود که دیر یا زود میافتاد. اشکال نداره. این نیز بگذرد.

‫

‫باغبان گر پنج روزی صحبت گل بایدش
بر جفای خار هجران صبر بلبل بایدش

‫

‫



Asghar1234 said:


>



‫عجب انسان کثیفی است این استاد رائفی‌پور! هنوز خون مردم خشک نشده، این داره ماهی گیری میکنه.

‫

‫

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Look at these rats liking the Al-Arabia article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rukarl

arashkamangir said:


> Look at these rats liking the Al-Arabia article



Who's surprised? Frankly though, I don't anyone enjoys watching subhumans get slaughtered more like we do when these saudis bite the dust.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

rmi5 said:


> @Asghar1234 @bozorgmehr @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> Azizan, vahdat va arameshetoun ra hefz konid va be ham gir nadid. merC


Bazia bavar nadaran be hambastegi va hammihani, hamechizo az samte mazhab mibinan nemooneye daesh.

Agar didebashi ye clip hast ke ye Korde daeshi ba lebase kordi va ba zabane kordi sare yek asire sarbaze kordro mibore. Tarze fekre In eslamgarayan ba ma yek donya fargh dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@rmi5 welcome back bro tho i wish your return was in the better time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

rmi5 said:


> Thanks bro. I was literally shocked today when I saw the news. I hope this issue can be dealt with quickly.


same here i hop this over soon god bless intelligence and security

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Maybe an increase in drone strikes?



Too low-key... Iran has been doing drone strikes and training anti-terrorist fighters for years.

I think we need an overt, powerful response to this attack, in order to show the Saudis we mean business and won't take anything lying down from their ISIS proxies.

An air or *cruise* missile attack on Raqqa should do nicely (personally I favour both). There is already a precedent for this, UK and France both bombed ISIS following attacks in their countries, the US bombed them and used cruise missiles, Russia bombed them and used cruise missiles when it was attacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Arminkh said:


> Iran just managed to chip away Qatar from their coalition. They will get their response but not in the form of missiles. Iran is better than that. Read this:
> 
> https://www.rt.com/business/391251-uae-ban-qatar-flying-territory/
> 
> I bet Qatari's didn't even see in their worst nightmares to be back stabbed by their own race like this and then being offered help from a country that they considered their enemy. Iran just bought itself a new ally sitting right next to KSA border.
> 
> Sit back, relax and watch chess grand masters make their move.
> 
> This is probably propaganda but still!
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...ds-protecting-Qatari-emir-inside-palace-.html





AmirPatriot said:


> Too low-key... Iran has been doing drone strikes and training anti-terrorist fighters for years.
> 
> I think we need an overt, powerful response to this attack, in order to show the Saudis we mean business and won't take anything lying down from their ISIS proxies.
> 
> An air or *cruise* missile attack on Raqqa should do nicely (personally I favour both). There is already a precedent for this, UK and France both bombed ISIS following attacks in their countries, the US bombed them and used cruise missiles, Russia bombed them and used cruise missiles when it was attacked.



Sounds good to me. A large salvo of soumar missiles on a target in Syria/Iraq would do wonders in putting fear in the Saudi minds.

But I put my money on increased intensity in anti-terrorist operations and possible solidification of ties between Iran and Turkey creating a solid Anti-Wahabi base that can effectively fight the Saudis and Israeli's toe-to-toe. I said this to a previous Turkish member in which he had this is a good possibility. Maybe a memorandum of understanding between Iran-Russia-Turkey-Syria-Iraq in creating a solid coalition against the USA-Israel and Wahhabistan Saudi Arabia. 

It needs to be large I agree. This is very bad wake up call to Iranian leadership and IRGC, Artesh and internal security. Go kill em' all....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Arminkh said:


> Sit back, relax and watch chess grand masters make their move.


 I too believed the mullahs were Chess GMs, but what GM allows its parliament and founders shrine to be terrorised by ISIS?


----------



## Asghar1234

American democracy in action:








arashkamangir said:


> View attachment 402261
> Look at these rats liking the Al-Arabia article


Who liked bbc article? British?


----------



## AmirPatriot

arashkamangir said:


> View attachment 402261
> Look at these rats liking the Al-Arabia article


Note: the "like" button is the default button and is the one most often pressed. The other "reactions" require you to hold the button down to select them. I think this picture is meant to highlight that while other countries have shocked faces and tearful faces, KSA have laughing faces and heart icons.



BlueInGreen2 said:


> Sounds good to me. A large salvo of soumar missiles on a target in Syria/Iraq would do wonders in putting fear in the Saudi minds.



It can even be the 700 km Ya Ali missile. The distance between Iran's border and Raqqa is about 560 km, and the Ya Ali as with most Iranian missiles can be mounted on a vehicle so it can launch from anywhere.

I'm mentioning this purely because I'm a plane enthusiast but even the IRIAF does have the refuelling capability to hit Raqqa, with F-4s carrying external fuel tanks and getting refuelled by that huge KC-747 and the KC-707(s? @eagle2007 its been so long since I've had access to IMF's detailed picture gallery and serial numbers. Is there more than one KC-707 flying?). http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-worlds-only-kc-747-tanker-is-flown-by-the-iranian-a-1581314071

But realistically I see none of these happening. Iran's leadership is in my view, with the really serious stuff, very cool headed and risk averse. They will probably just intensify armament support to Assad, increase the number of advisers/fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

AmirPatriot said:


> Note: the "like" button is the default button and is the one most often pressed. The other "reactions" require you to hold the button down to select them. I think this picture is meant to highlight that while other countries have shocked faces and tearful faces, KSA have laughing faces and heart icons.
> 
> 
> 
> It can even be the 700 km Ya Ali missile. The distance between Iran's border and Raqqa is about 560 km, and the Ya Ali as with most Iranian missiles can be mounted on a vehicle so it can launch from anywhere.
> 
> I'm mentioning this purely because I'm a plane enthusiast but even the IRIAF does have the refuelling capability to hit Raqqa, with F-4s carrying external fuel tanks and getting refuelled by that huge KC-747 and the KC-707(s? @eagle2007 its been so long since I've had access to IMF's detailed picture gallery and serial numbers. Is there more than one KC-707 flying?). http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-worlds-only-kc-747-tanker-is-flown-by-the-iranian-a-1581314071
> 
> But realistically I see none of these happening. Iran's leadership is in my view, with the really serious stuff, very cool headed and risk averse. They will probably just intensify armament support to Assad, increase the number of advisers/fighters.



I think Iran will make the right move as it alwa...... ugh....

Look brother, this is not something that a military campaign or counter terrorist operations or some sort of "win" situation in Syria and Iraq can solve. I know this Iran VS Saudia Arabia (Israel and co.) is about money, resources, power and influence but it can no longer be avoided and we must call a spade a spade. Sunni Islam is out of control and the most susceptible to radicalization whether it be Wahhabi Saudi style or any other form of no tolerance Islam.

Iran's enemies literally want EVERY Iranian dead. That is something that requires a special type of countering that cruise missiles and small counter-terrorist operations just don't cut it. They somehow have a foot hold in Iran. And thats frightening (I wish for quick detection and liquidation of all terrorist cells in Iran immediately).

It is now an Gulf Arab culture problem that is being nurtured by the USA and Israel for the sole purpose of keeping this region destabilized and hindering Iran's influence and the Shia's (whether having Shia rule is necessarily better or worse is up for debate, I would like to see more secular governments but to each their own). Not to mention the massive amount of money that can be made from the pipelines that Saudi Arabia wanted to build.

I know the IRGC is meeting with Russian officials possibly Turkish officials about this recent attack and will see if they can get some extra help but IRGC needs to honestly start looking into making Iran's military and defense apparatus into something much more potent and air-tight than what it is now. Secondly, Iran and the clerics should really start to criticize harder and more deeply on the version of Islam that the Saudis are peddling to young muslims around the world (hint, its the demonic version) and their own Shia Islam. I've seen many videos of supposed moderation sunni's in Western mosques giving rather disturbing sermons that often resemble ISIS/radical sermons. I will admit i've never practiced Islam (although I guess technically I'm Shia muslim or whatever) so my knowledge of whats actually in the Quran is very limited but the facts support that Shia Islam is the more peaceful version compared to the Sunni Wahhabi version. And again I'm not trying to give a overall critique of Islam, these are just some of my concerns.

You see for us Americans, many of us including military personal (I have some friends who were in the military who have that the US has no business being the middle east) hate the Saudis and to a certain extent the Israeli's with a burning passion and know that the US has supported and colluded with known terrorist organizations and countries that actually support terrorism namely Saudi Arabia and the other chicken shit gulf monarchs, Israeli parasites included. Oil, non-stop fighting, coups, terrorism, natural gas, petro-dollar, Greater Israel, (it all fuxking suks).

I hate to say but it must be sad. Iran will have to fight for its very existence sooner or later and a winner must be named. This cold-war must end, it can't continue like this as it has engulfed an entire region into turmoil. Saudi will fold but can Iran honestly last a prolonged war?

Hitting their oil fields is cool and all but thats just the resource part of the war. The ideological side of Sunni VS Shia will have to settled as well once and for all. The Divide is palpable...

Don't let the Israelis get the best of you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

We should target KSA officials , they won't stop unless we target them directly ( they don't care about their people or country or anything else ) ... this is my solution ...


----------



## OldTwilight

یک منبع آگاه در گفتگو با خبرگزاری فارس از اسیدپاشی راکب موتورسوار به ۱۶ نفر در بلوار فدائیان اسلام در جنوب تهران خبر داد

http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960318000405

مرد ۴۰ ساله اسیدپاش دستگیر شد

سرپرست دادسرای امور جنایی تهران:
شب گذشته میان یک مرد ۴۰ ساله و اعضای یک خانواده در پارک فداییان اسلام درگیری لفظی رخ می‌دهد.
این مرد با مخالفت خانواده حاضر در پارک مواجهه می‌شود و بحث شدیدی میان آنها در می‌گیرد.
پس از این اتفاق مرد ۴۰ ساله متهم به اسیدپاشی به منزل خود باز می‌گردد و با یک دبه اسید به پارک رفته و فارغ از اینکه چه افرادی در مقابلش هستند شروع به اسیدپاشی می‌کند.
این فرد در همان محل دستگیر شده و اعتراف کرده است.
مصدومان جراحت سطحی برداشته‌اند و حال عمومی آنها خوب گزارش شده است.

این موضوع کاملا شخصی بوده است و ربطی به حوادث دیروز تهران ندارد./خبرگزاری فارس

//----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

what I predicated ....

_I said this to you in 1392 , but you tried to be optimistic .... probably , we should say good by to AbuMussa , Tonb Bozrg and Koochack , * Security *and our missile program as well .... *be ready* ..._

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/upda...d-for-second-term.487652/page-28#post-9496434



BlueInGreen2 said:


> I think Iran will make the right move as it alwa...... ugh....
> 
> Look brother, this is not something that a military campaign or counter terrorist operations or some sort of "win" situation in Syria and Iraq can solve. I know this Iran VS Saudia Arabia (Israel and co.) is about money, resources, power and influence but it can no longer be avoided and we must call a spade a spade. Sunni Islam is out of control and the most susceptible to radicalization whether it be Wahhabi Saudi style or any other form of no tolerance Islam.
> 
> *Iran's enemies literally want EVERY Iranian dead. That is something that requires a special type of countering that cruise missiles and small counter-terrorist operations just don't cut it. They somehow have a foot hold in Iran. And thats frightening (I wish for quick detection and liquidation of all terrorist cells in Iran immediately).*
> 
> It is now an Gulf Arab culture problem that is being nurtured by the USA and Israel for the sole purpose of keeping this region destabilized and hindering Iran's influence and the Shia's (whether having Shia rule is necessarily better or worse is up for debate, I would like to see more secular governments but to each their own). Not to mention the massive amount of money that can be made from the pipelines that Saudi Arabia wanted to build.
> 
> I know the IRGC is meeting with Russian officials possibly Turkish officials about this recent attack and will see if they can get some extra help but IRGC needs to honestly start looking into making Iran's military and defense apparatus into something much more potent and air-tight than what it is now. Secondly, Iran and the clerics should really start to criticize harder and more deeply on the version of Islam that the Saudis are peddling to young muslims around the world (hint, its the demonic version) and their own Shia Islam. I've seen many videos of supposed moderation sunni's in Western mosques giving rather disturbing sermons that often resemble ISIS/radical sermons. I will admit i've never practiced Islam (although I guess technically I'm Shia muslim or whatever) so my knowledge of whats actually in the Quran is very limited but the facts support that Shia Islam is the more peaceful version compared to the Sunni Wahhabi version. And again I'm not trying to give a overall critique of Islam, these are just some of my concerns.
> 
> You see for us Americans, many of us including military personal (I have some friends who were in the military who have that the US has no business being the middle east) hate the Saudis and to a certain extent the Israeli's with a burning passion and know that the US has supported and colluded with known terrorist organizations and countries that actually support terrorism namely Saudi Arabia and the other chicken shit gulf monarchs, Israeli parasites included. Oil, non-stop fighting, coups, terrorism, natural gas, petro-dollar, Greater Israel, (it all fuxking suks).
> 
> I hate to say but it must be sad. Iran will have to fight for its very existence sooner or later and a winner must be named. This cold-war must end, it can't continue like this as it has engulfed an entire region into turmoil. Saudi will fold but can Iran honestly last a prolonged war?
> 
> Hitting their oil fields is cool and all but thats just the resource part of the war. The ideological side of Sunni VS Shia will have to settled as well once and for all. The Divide is palpable...
> 
> Don't let the Israelis get the best of you...




did you follow Iran presidential campaign !?
winning party sold everything to get more votes ... sadly , All Iranians have to pay for what majority of voter decide ...

yesterday , I was talking about this terrorists attack with my coworkers ( a reformists ) and his solution is was that we should pay to west for our security and west will ignore GCC money because they love us and we just should limit our military and security force ...

they are hopeless ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

OldTwilight said:


> یک منبع آگاه در گفتگو با خبرگزاری فارس از اسیدپاشی راکب موتورسوار به ۱۶ نفر در بلوار فدائیان اسلام در جنوب تهران خبر داد
> 
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960318000405
> 
> مرد ۴۰ ساله اسیدپاش دستگیر شد
> 
> سرپرست دادسرای امور جنایی تهران:
> شب گذشته میان یک مرد ۴۰ ساله و اعضای یک خانواده در پارک فداییان اسلام درگیری لفظی رخ می‌دهد.
> این مرد با مخالفت خانواده حاضر در پارک مواجهه می‌شود و بحث شدیدی میان آنها در می‌گیرد.
> پس از این اتفاق مرد ۴۰ ساله متهم به اسیدپاشی به منزل خود باز می‌گردد و با یک دبه اسید به پارک رفته و فارغ از اینکه چه افرادی در مقابلش هستند شروع به اسیدپاشی می‌کند.
> این فرد در همان محل دستگیر شده و اعتراف کرده است.
> مصدومان جراحت سطحی برداشته‌اند و حال عمومی آنها خوب گزارش شده است.
> 
> این موضوع کاملا شخصی بوده است و ربطی به حوادث دیروز تهران ندارد./خبرگزاری فارس
> 
> //----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> what I predicated ....
> 
> _I said this to you in 1392 , but you tried to be optimistic .... probably , we should say good by to AbuMussa , Tonb Bozrg and Koochack , * Security *and our missile program as well .... *be ready* ..._
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/upda...d-for-second-term.487652/page-28#post-9496434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you follow Iran presidential campaign !?
> winning party sold everything to get more votes ... sadly , All Iranians have to pay for what majority of voter decide ...
> 
> yesterday , I was talking about this terrorists attack with my coworkers ( a reformists ) and his solution is was that we should pay to west for our security and west will ignore GCC money because they love us and we just should limit our military and security force ...
> 
> they are hopeless ...



That's actually quite scary knowing that a fellow countrymen would even begin to think that an idea like that would work and be viable for a countries security. Assanine, stupid, any other term for stupid and ignorance would best describe what your coworker had suggested. Pay for security LOL.

You can't fix stupid.

Here in the states we call them left-wing nut jobs or liberals. But the right sick just as much so idk...

Regardless I don't think the IRGC/goverment will let matters of national security be decided by Rouhani's younger generation of drug addicted sex crazed Iranian youths decide the nations next course of action.

I guess we will find out what Iran is truly made of soon(I don't mean this to be pretentious, just stating a concern of mine).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> Welcome back dear rmi .Happy to see you again . I really miss the 2013-2016 PDF with all those old timers @New , @Abii , @Ostad , @kollang , @Serpentine , @haman10 @SOHEIL ..., couple of other names that i don't remember now (some show up sometimes) and yes you .I have learned so many things from you .Miss all those fights and debates , filling up 20 pages of chill thread in an hour and leaving @Serpentine with the mess .
> So , Wazzup ??


Hey, dear my friend. I do really miss you too and you can't possibly imagine how happy i'm hearing once again from you. How's life going on? hope everything alright with you.
How astonishingly fast are the day's of life breathing away!
Anyway, really sad day for Tehran, hope peace and justice prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB1report on yesterday's Tehran terrorist act گزارش اقدام تروریستی دیروز تهران*

















one clearly speaks english


----------



## yavar

تیم تروریستی دستگیر شده دیروز قبل از حمله در تهران

http://www.ilna.ir/بخش-سیاسی-3/4976...ر-تهران-دستگیری-برخی-تروریست-ها-قبل-از-عملیات


----------



## yavar

Saudi Arabia Gives Qatar 24-Hour Ultimatum to Fulfil 10 Conditions



Reports senior Hamas leaders have left Qatar
Jordan's _Al-Rad_ daily newspaper reported on Thursday morning that five senior Hamas leaders, including Khaled Mashaal, have left Qatar.


According to the newspaper, the leaders left Doha so as not to cause problems for the country which has increasingly come under scrutiny for its ties to terrorist organizations. Ahmad Yusef, a senior Hamas figure, told the newspaper that the men were not expelled and already had new locations to move to.


===========================================================
*Iran Gen Zolfaghari: arrested a woman Terrorists in connection with yesterday دستگیری یک تروریست زن*


----------



## yavar

*Iran UCAV interception of U.S UCAV in Syria رهگیری هواپیمای بدون سرنشین آمریکا توسط پهپاد ایرانی*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

problem for Saudi camels is, Turkey stand with Qatar and is sanding 3000 troops to Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

sharingan said:


> I too believed the mullahs were Chess GMs, but what GM allows its parliament and founders shrine to be terrorised by ISIS?


It was only a matter of time for something like this to happen. It is not easy to keep terrorists that blend in the population out for long especially when a country is surrounded by them. The fact that this has been the first after all these years is significant for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

yavar said:


> *Iran IRIB1report on yesterday's Tehran terrorist act گزارش اقدام تروریستی دیروز تهران*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one clearly speaks english



ISIS + Israeli Security & Intel Service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

New said:


> Hey, dear my friend. I do really miss you too and you can't possibly imagine how happy i'm hearing once again from you. How's life going on? hope everything alright with you.
> How astonishingly fast are the day's of life breathing away!
> Anyway, really sad day for Tehran, hope peace and justice prevail.


welcome back .. hope you stay ..


----------



## Arminkh




----------



## yavar

*Iran Larijani: U.S is International ISIL, IRGC Qods is our Red Line لاریجانی: امریکا داعش بین الملل*


----------



## yavar

* جزئیات دستگیری 41 تروریست توسط وزارت اطلاعات*
http://fa.alalam.ir/news/1980801


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB2 report CCTV images parliament annexe building terrorist act گزارش اقدام تروریستی مجلس*


----------



## yavar




----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872529314415300608


----------



## raptor22

@salarsikander @El Sidd

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

It seems that thilerson did not eat his pills
What the **** he is thinking by himself? 
Nobody can change name of Persian gulf. 
I am ready to start war on this name and we should show to them how Iranian are sensitive on this issue.


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> * جزئیات دستگیری 41 تروریست توسط وزارت اطلاعات*
> http://fa.alalam.ir/news/1980801



original ISIL media video released on 8/6/2017 before arrest






*Iran IRIB report on arrested ISIL terrorist team after ISIL release video on 8/6/2017*





*یکی از اعضای گروهک تروریستی داعش در کرج دستگیر شد *
 http://tn.ai/1431779

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

U.S Congressman Dana Rohrabacher: isn't good thing that U.S back Sunnis ( ISIS, Al Qaeda ) that will attack Shia ( Iran ) threat to us ( U.S ) isn't good thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

3 days past and Rouhani didn't speech about this issue ... wow , just wow .... 

حالا اگه در مورد یک کنسرت بود ، دویستا سخنرانی می کرد و چپ و راست طعنه و کنایه می زد ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

yavar said:


> U.S Congressman Dana Rohrabacher: isn't good thing that U.S back Sunnis ( ISIS, Al Qaeda ) that will attack Shia ( Iran ) threat to us ( U.S ) isn't good thing


Teaming up by terrorists and praising terrorist attacks , what would be the next step?





Dana Rohrabacher

a road link from the Iranian border all the way to Syria’s Mediterranean coast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

raptor22 said:


> @salarsikander @El Sidd


@salarsikander @El Sidd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*روحانی: دست صلح دراز کردن به سوی دشمنان، شهامت زیادی می‌خواهد*
۲۰/خرداد/۱۳۹۶





تنها چند روز پس از سخنان آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای در مورد «کم‌هزینه‌تر» بودن چالش با دشمنان در مقابل سازش با آنها، حسن روحانی تأکید کرده است که «تحمل صلح بسیار دشواتر از جنگیدن است» و «صلح با دشمنان» شهامت زیادی می‌خواهد.

در سخنانی که شامگاه شنبه ۲۰ خرداد، در مراسم «تجلیل از خادمان قرآنی» بیان شده، رئیس‌جمهور ایران یادآور شده که «صبر و حلم برای صلح، سخت‌تر از صبر و استقامت در میدان جنگ است».

آقای روحانی با یادآوری تعبیر «نوشیدن جام زهر» از سوی آیت‌الله خمینی در زمان پذیرش قطعنامه پایانی جنگ هشت ساله، اضافه کرده که «از جان گذشتن و شجاعت در میدان نبرد، کار دشواری ‏است، اما با این حال تحمل صلح بسیار دشوارتر از جنگیدن است».

رئیس‌جمهور ایران همچنین تصریح کرده که «شهامت بسیار زیادی می‌خواهد که انسان برای مصالح جامعه اسلامی در برابر ‏دشمنان دست صلح دراز کند».

این سخنان در تقابل مستقیم با دیدگاهی است که هفته گذشته از سوی رهبر جمهوی اسلامی در مورد هزینه‌های چالش و سازش با دشمنان بیان شد.

آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای یکشنبه ۱۴ خرداد، در سخنانی در آرامگاه آیت‌الله خمینی یادآور شد که «چالش با قدرت‌های بزرگ هزینه دارد، اما سازش با آنها هم هزینه دارد» و تأکید کرد که اگر چالش «عقلانی باشد»، کم‌هزینه‌تر از سازش است.

او در این زمینه به قرارداد تسلیحاتی اخیر میان عربستان سعودی و ایالات متحده آمریکا اشاره کرد و مدعی شد که دولت عربستان سعودی «برای سازش با رئیس‌جمهور جدید آمریکا» بیش از نیمی از ذخایر مالی خود را «در خدمت اهداف و طبق میل آمریکا» هزینه کرده است.

در سال‌های اخیر، اصرار جمهوری اسلامی به پیگیری برخی سیاست‌های منطقه‌ای و بین‌المللی‌اش، از جمله برنامه بحث‌برانگیز هسته‌ای، زمینه‌ساز انزوای ایران در محافل بین‌المللی بوده است.

پیگیری برنامه جنجالی هسته‌ای در ایران، که نزدیک به دو سال سرانجام بعد از مدت‌ها گفت‌وگو به توافق هسته‌ای وین منجر شد، زنجیره‌ای از «تحریم‌های اقتصادی گزنده» را به ایران تحمیل کرد که گرچه پس از توافق وین اعمال آنها متوقف شد، اما اثرات این تحریم‌ها همچنان اقتصاد ایران را آزار می‌دهد و مقا‌م‌های ایرانی را واداشته که برنامه‌ای موسوم به اقتصاد مقاومتی را دنبال کنند.

در سخنان هفته گذشته آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای، همچنین به مسئولان کشور توصیه شده بود که «تسلیم زورگویی نشوند، و فریب قدرت‌ها را نخورند» و تأکید شده بود اگر در مقابل قدرت‌ها عقب‌نشینی شود، «مطالبه‌ای جدید مطرح می‌کنند» و این مطالبات متوقف نخواهد شد.

آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای همچنین گفته بود که از نگاه او «انقلابی‌گری یعنی مسئولان کشور، هدفشان را راضی کردن قدرت‌های مستکبر قرار ندهند».

اظهاراتی در تقابل با آنچه حسن روحانی در مورد پیام حضور مردم در انتخابات برای ادامه «تعامل با دنیا» بیان کرده بود.

هم آقای روحانی و هم مسئولان دولت او ابراز اطمینان کرده‌اند که با تعامل با دیگر کشورها می‌توان از اثرات باقی‌مانده از تحریم‌ها عبور کرد، و آقای روحانی در تبلیغات انتخاباتی خود تأکید کرد که «اگر مردم رأی دهند و رهبری بخواهد» دولتش برچیده شدن دیگر تحریم‌ها را نیز دنبال می‌کند.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

2800 said:


> *روحانی: دست صلح دراز کردن به سوی دشمنان، شهامت زیادی می‌خواهد*
> ۲۰/خرداد/۱۳۹۶
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تنها چند روز پس از سخنان آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای در مورد «کم‌هزینه‌تر» بودن چالش با دشمنان در مقابل سازش با آنها، حسن روحانی تأکید کرده است که «تحمل صلح بسیار دشواتر از جنگیدن است» و «صلح با دشمنان» شهامت زیادی می‌خواهد.
> 
> در سخنانی که شامگاه شنبه ۲۰ خرداد، در مراسم «تجلیل از خادمان قرآنی» بیان شده، رئیس‌جمهور ایران یادآور شده که «صبر و حلم برای صلح، سخت‌تر از صبر و استقامت در میدان جنگ است».
> 
> آقای روحانی با یادآوری تعبیر «نوشیدن جام زهر» از سوی آیت‌الله خمینی در زمان پذیرش قطعنامه پایانی جنگ هشت ساله، اضافه کرده که «از جان گذشتن و شجاعت در میدان نبرد، کار دشواری ‏است، اما با این حال تحمل صلح بسیار دشوارتر از جنگیدن است».
> 
> رئیس‌جمهور ایران همچنین تصریح کرده که «شهامت بسیار زیادی می‌خواهد که انسان برای مصالح جامعه اسلامی در برابر ‏دشمنان دست صلح دراز کند».
> 
> این سخنان در تقابل مستقیم با دیدگاهی است که هفته گذشته از سوی رهبر جمهوی اسلامی در مورد هزینه‌های چالش و سازش با دشمنان بیان شد.
> 
> آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای یکشنبه ۱۴ خرداد، در سخنانی در آرامگاه آیت‌الله خمینی یادآور شد که «چالش با قدرت‌های بزرگ هزینه دارد، اما سازش با آنها هم هزینه دارد» و تأکید کرد که اگر چالش «عقلانی باشد»، کم‌هزینه‌تر از سازش است.
> 
> او در این زمینه به قرارداد تسلیحاتی اخیر میان عربستان سعودی و ایالات متحده آمریکا اشاره کرد و مدعی شد که دولت عربستان سعودی «برای سازش با رئیس‌جمهور جدید آمریکا» بیش از نیمی از ذخایر مالی خود را «در خدمت اهداف و طبق میل آمریکا» هزینه کرده است.
> 
> در سال‌های اخیر، اصرار جمهوری اسلامی به پیگیری برخی سیاست‌های منطقه‌ای و بین‌المللی‌اش، از جمله برنامه بحث‌برانگیز هسته‌ای، زمینه‌ساز انزوای ایران در محافل بین‌المللی بوده است.
> 
> پیگیری برنامه جنجالی هسته‌ای در ایران، که نزدیک به دو سال سرانجام بعد از مدت‌ها گفت‌وگو به توافق هسته‌ای وین منجر شد، زنجیره‌ای از «تحریم‌های اقتصادی گزنده» را به ایران تحمیل کرد که گرچه پس از توافق وین اعمال آنها متوقف شد، اما اثرات این تحریم‌ها همچنان اقتصاد ایران را آزار می‌دهد و مقا‌م‌های ایرانی را واداشته که برنامه‌ای موسوم به اقتصاد مقاومتی را دنبال کنند.
> 
> در سخنان هفته گذشته آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای، همچنین به مسئولان کشور توصیه شده بود که «تسلیم زورگویی نشوند، و فریب قدرت‌ها را نخورند» و تأکید شده بود اگر در مقابل قدرت‌ها عقب‌نشینی شود، «مطالبه‌ای جدید مطرح می‌کنند» و این مطالبات متوقف نخواهد شد.
> 
> آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای همچنین گفته بود که از نگاه او «انقلابی‌گری یعنی مسئولان کشور، هدفشان را راضی کردن قدرت‌های مستکبر قرار ندهند».
> 
> اظهاراتی در تقابل با آنچه حسن روحانی در مورد پیام حضور مردم در انتخابات برای ادامه «تعامل با دنیا» بیان کرده بود.
> 
> هم آقای روحانی و هم مسئولان دولت او ابراز اطمینان کرده‌اند که با تعامل با دیگر کشورها می‌توان از اثرات باقی‌مانده از تحریم‌ها عبور کرد، و آقای روحانی در تبلیغات انتخاباتی خود تأکید کرد که «اگر مردم رأی دهند و رهبری بخواهد» دولتش برچیده شدن دیگر تحریم‌ها را نیز دنبال می‌کند.​




he is selling country for what !?
he is the one who asked for performing weekly public execution in first year of revolution , he is the on who asked for disbanding Army(Artesh) , he and Hajjarian are the one who responsible for execution of so many pilots by accusing them to participating in coup and cause greatest damage to Iranian Air Force in history ....

he is the one who cut budget of Artesh and IRGC and Police in past years and even didn't pay Army budget completely last year ....


نادان را نمی بینی مگر در حال افراط و تفریط ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranm

OldTwilight said:


> he is selling country for what !?
> he is the one who asked for performing weekly public execution in first year of revolution , he is the on who asked for disbanding Army(Artesh) , he and Hajjarian are the one who responsible for execution of so many pilots by accusing them to participating in coup and cause greatest damage to Iranian Air Force in history ....
> 
> he is the one who cut budget of Artesh and IRGC and Police in past years and even didn't pay Army budget completely last year ....
> 
> 
> نادان را نمی بینی مگر در حال افراط و تفریط ....


This is politic. They need Rouhani for 4 more years to see and show the result of nuke agreement. If not gone as what they was looking for then put someone like Reissi or Ahmadi Nejad to go against west(mostly America).


----------



## OldTwilight

Iranm said:


> This is politic. They need Rouhani for 4 more years to see and show the result of nuke agreement. If not gone as what they was looking for then put someone like Reissi or Ahmadi Nejad to go against west(mostly America).



The people are the one who will decide ...


----------



## Iranm

OldTwilight said:


> The people are the one who will decide ...


I agree but does people know who they are choosing? Isn't the one who has been chosen from before and has been advertised in the best way to get votes?
They needed someone soft for these years of negotiates and they chose him to be soft.
They show people what we need now at this time and people choose, I agree.


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> The people are the one who will decide ...


well don't you think people decided for the next four years


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB2 interview M-intelligence Alavi:Tehran terrorist attacks گفت‌ و گوی خبری اطلاعات علوی*





*Iran Ofogh TV event, CCTV & count of Tehran terrorist attack جهان آرا: تحلیل حملات تروریستی تهران*





*Iran Gen Salami: respond to Tehran terrorist act is On the agenda انتقام حادثه تروریستی دردستور کار*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

JEskandari said:


> well don't you think people decided for the next four years


well , no one said their choice is good !? 
people can get deceived or make wrong decision ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Al Jazeera Iran Send 5 Planes of Food, Qatar & sending more with ships and U.S Graham comment*




رسانه بین المللی دولت قطر الجزیره: ایران ۵ هواپیما از غذا ارسال کرد ،و ارسال بیشتر با کشتی و نظر سناتور امریکا لیندزی گراهام

ایران ۵ هواپیما حامل مواد غذایی به قطر ارسال کرد
سخنگوی شرکت ایران ایر گفت: «تاکنون ۵ فروند هواپیما حامل مواد غذایی فاسدشدنی نظیر میوه و سبزیجات به قطر ارسال شده که وزن هرکدام از این محموله‌ها حدود ۹۰ تن است. یک هواپیمای دیگر نیز امروز ارسال خواهد شد». نوش‌آبادی بدون اشاره به اینکه این محموله‌ها جنبه صادراتی داشته‌اند یا کمک، افزود: «تا زمانی که تقاضا (از سوی قطر) وجود داشته باشد، ما به ارسال محموله‌ها ادامه خواهیم داد». پیشتر تسنیم گزارش داده بود که 3 کشتی حامل 350 تن مواد غذایی قرار است یک بندر ایرانی را به مقصد قطر ترک کنند. بندر دیر نزدیک ترین بندر ایران به سواحل قطر است.
http://tn.ai/1433372

Qatar state international media Al Jazeera:Iran Send 5 Planes of Food, Qatar and going to send some more with cargo ships and U.S senator Lindsey Graham comment :we need every country in gulf fighting against Iranian regime


----------



## arashkamangir

Iran should utilise this opportunity to make new allies. It will help in Syria significantly. Through Qatar, they could potentially improve relationship with Turkey and start working on Kurdish state plan through direct conversation so they can cut off Saudi-US influence completely. Its better to have a cohesive and stable neighbours all the way to Israeli border than having hostile states. At the end of the day, there is too much momentum for Kurdish statehood and US and Saudis are supporting it. Wouldn't it be better to diplomatically reach a territorial agreement and have a future friendly allied state in comparison to a state that would host US-Israeli base all the way toward Iranian border?


----------



## OldTwilight

arashkamangir said:


> Iran should utilise this opportunity to make new allies. It will help in Syria significantly. Through Qatar, they could potentially improve relationship with Turkey and start working on Kurdish state plan through direct conversation so they can cut off Saudi-US influence completely. Its better to have a cohesive and stable neighbours all the way to Israeli border than having hostile states. At the end of the day, there is too much momentum for Kurdish statehood and US and Saudis are supporting it. Wouldn't it be better to diplomatically reach a territorial agreement and have a future friendly allied state in comparison to a state that would host US-Israeli base all the way toward Iranian border?



well , Qataris are no angle , they are just like brothers to Saudis and this is a brotherly fight between Arabs tribes ... 

no one with right mind would consider Qatar as an ally to Iran .... 

and Turkey , is not better ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

OldTwilight said:


> well , Qataris are no angle , they are just like brothers to Saudis and this is a brotherly fight between Arabs tribes ...
> 
> no one with right mind would consider Qatar as an ally to Iran ....
> 
> and Turkey , is not better ....




Most of the international relations are formed around mutual interest and self preservation, and within that scope it is possible to develop a framework which would allow for Iran-Syria-Turkey-Qatar-Iraq-Kurd states to collaborate. (And why not beyond? Pakistan, Afghanistan, India...)

Iran is especially well placed geographically to bring peace and stability to western Asia. It is Infact necessary as we are facing more and more environmental challenges from drought, food shortages and consequently more unemployment in those sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

2800 said:


> The most dangerous selfie in the world is taken just few meters further than an armed daesh terrorist in tehran in Iran's parliament building:
> 
> View attachment 403161



that selfie is so fake....obvious Photoshop...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

*Video allagedly shows Iranian missile tanks rolling towards Pakistani border*

World
by Hamza Rao | Published on June 11, 2017 


On Saturday, a video emerged that appears to show Iranian tanks and missile carriers being moved to the country’s eastern borders including the one with Pakistan, sparking fears of skirmishes.






The footage – thought to be filmed this week – was shared by Peykeiran with the caption: “Iran’s military movements, displacement of dozens of tanks, armoured personnel carriers, missiles and equipment to the Mirjaveh and eastern borders of Iran.”

The clip shows a long line of armoured, Iranian military vehicles as they proceed towards the Pakistani border. The number of vehicles appears to be endless as the convoy continues into the distance.

The video was also tweeted by Kasra Naji, a journalist affiliated with BBC Persian.

Video of what is said to be Iran moving military hardware to border with Pakistan and Afghanistan – aftermath of twin attacks in Tehran. https://t.co/V3r5QQHY2u

— Kasra Naji (@BBCKasraNaji) June 10, 2017

Last month, mortar shells were fired into Pakistan’s territory from across the Iranian border. Pakistan shares a 900-kilometre long porous border with Iran and the two countries had in 2014 decided to boost intelligence coordination to wipe out terrorists from the border region.

Recently, the ties between the two neighbours were stressed after ten Iranian border guards were killed at Mirjaveh on the Sistan-Baluchistan border by the Pakistan-based terror outfit, Jaish al-Adl or “The Army of Justice”.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


>








طرفای جهارراه معلم. خاطرات دانشجوییم زنده شد


mohsen said:


> *Video allagedly shows Iranian missile tanks rolling towards Pakistani border*
> 
> World
> by Hamza Rao | Published on June 11, 2017
> 
> 
> On Saturday, a video emerged that appears to show Iranian tanks and missile carriers being moved to the country’s eastern borders including the one with Pakistan, sparking fears of skirmishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The footage – thought to be filmed this week – was shared by Peykeiran with the caption: “Iran’s military movements, displacement of dozens of tanks, armoured personnel carriers, missiles and equipment to the Mirjaveh and eastern borders of Iran.”
> 
> The clip shows a long line of armoured, Iranian military vehicles as they proceed towards the Pakistani border. The number of vehicles appears to be endless as the convoy continues into the distance.
> 
> The video was also tweeted by Kasra Naji, a journalist affiliated with BBC Persian.
> 
> Video of what is said to be Iran moving military hardware to border with Pakistan and Afghanistan – aftermath of twin attacks in Tehran. https://t.co/V3r5QQHY2u
> 
> — Kasra Naji (@BBCKasraNaji) June 10, 2017
> 
> Last month, mortar shells were fired into Pakistan’s territory from across the Iranian border. Pakistan shares a 900-kilometre long porous border with Iran and the two countries had in 2014 decided to boost intelligence coordination to wipe out terrorists from the border region.
> 
> Recently, the ties between the two neighbours were stressed after ten Iranian border guards were killed at Mirjaveh on the Sistan-Baluchistan border by the Pakistan-based terror outfit, Jaish al-Adl or “The Army of Justice”.


Such a good news, late but at least done before disaster. 
I always warned my Mashahdi friends and classmates from USA-ISIS's activities especially on Afghanistan's borders. Good move at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

*Iran Hajj Qassem Soleimani in Syria-Iraq border حاج قاسم در مرز سوریه و عراق*





*Iran Judiciary Larijani: whom threaten us will receive response لاریجانی: تهدیدکنندگان دریافت پاسخ*


----------



## Draco.IMF

http://starecat.com/content/wp-cont...lowing-the-titanic-on-the-day-it-was-sunk.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

look like new sanction are cumming and our brave government will answer these new sanction with tweeter messages .... 
و عزیزان اصلاح طلب هم در ماله کشی از آمریکایی ها قلم ها می فرسایند و کیبوردها را نابود می کنند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

دستگیری عاملان شهادت 8 مرزبان جنوب شرق کشور
فرمانده مرزبانی ناجا از دستگیری تعدادی از تروریست ها در مرزهای جنوب شرق و شمال غرب کشور که دو نفر از آنان، عاملان اصلی شهادت 8 مرزبان در سال 94 بودند؛ خبر داد.
سردار قاسم رضایی در حاشیه مراسم انس با قرآن کریم گفت: این دو تروریست وابسته به گروه تروریستی جیش الظلم هستند که در جنوب شرق کشور درمنطقه جنوب سیستان و بلوچستان دستگیر شدند.
وی افزود: این دو تروریست در سال 94 در به شهادت رساندن 8 مرزبان کشور، گروگانگیری 5 مرزبان و شهادت یکی از آنان در پاکستان ، نقش عمده داشتند.
سردار رضایی خاطرنشان کرد: در شمال غرب کشور هم به سرنخ های جدیدی رسیدیم که دنبال می کنیم.
IRGC Gen Ghasem Rezaei:arrest perpetrators, killing of 8 border guards in 2015 at South East border

*Iran Gen Ghasem Rezaei: monitoring border with high tech equipment سردار رضایی: تجهیزات نظارت بر مرز*


----------



## yavar

*U.S Secretary of State Tillerson Statement on west Asia PGCC rift تیلرسون: واژه جعلی خلیج عربی*


----------



## yavar

هدف قرار گرفتن یک کشتی ائتلاف عربستان در آب‌های یمن
یک منبع آگاه در نیروی دریایی ارتش یمن اعلام کرد با سلاحی پیشرفته یکی از کشتی‌های ائتلاف عربی به رهبری عربستان را در سواحل «المخا» واقع در جنوب غرب «تعز» هدف قرار داده‌اند.
بر اساس گزارش «المسیره»، این منبع آگاه در ادامه اعلام کرد کشتی مذکور دست به اقدامات خصمانه در داخل آب‌های منطقه‌ای یمن می‌زده است. کشتی هدف قرار گرفته شده دهمین کشتی و ناوی است که ارتش و کمیته‌های مردمی آن را هدف قرار می‌دهند؛ علاوه بر این بیش از 10 قایق جنگی نیز تا کنون هدف قرار گرفته‌اند.
انتظار می‌رود نیروی دریایی یمن به زودی بیانیه‌ای در این خصوص صادر کند.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960324000196
Yemen resistance Ansarullah target and hit Pakistan Gen Raheel Sharif lcd Islamic NATO alliance warship with missile in Red Sea 14/6/2017

Yemeni naval forces have reportedly targeted a Saudi military vessel in a missile attack off the coast of Yemen’s southwestern province of Ta'izz. A military source, speaking on condition of anonymity, told Arabic-language al-Masirah television network that the warship was targeted with a sophisticated guided-missile in waters near the port city of Mukha, situated 346 kilometers south of the capital Sana'a. The source added that the vessel had been carrying out acts of aggression within the territorial waters of Yemen.
http://tn.ai/1436231


----------



## yavar

*Iran intelligence Alavi: arrest two terrorist teams in Chabahar & Kurdistan علوی انهدام تیم تروریستی*


----------



## tirdad

سلام.

کسی اطلاعی درباره این رشته ها داره ؟؟؟

به غیر از علمی، کاربدری، دانشگاه دیگه ای هم این رشته ها رو داره ؟؟؟

هزینش چه قدر درمیاد ؟

کد رشته: 15015 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 11 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای امور فرهنگی

کد رشته: 15028 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- فرهنگی هنری شهرداری تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای امور فرهنگی

کد رشته: 15160 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- خبرگزاری فارس --- کاردانی حرفه ای خبرنگاری

کد رشته: 15172 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 07 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای ، مترجمی زبان انگلیسی ، آثار دیداری و شنیداری

کد رشته: 15188 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- خبرگزاری فارس --- کاردانی حرفه ای، مترجمی زبان انگلیسی ، آثار مکتوب و متون رسمی

کد رشته: 15214 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- صنایع دستی استان تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای صنایع دستی ، سفال و کاشی سنتی

کد رشته: 15235 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 38 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای خوشنویسی

کد رشته: 15380 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 23 تهران --- واحد 23 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای هنر های تجسمی، نقاشی ایرانی

کد رشته: 15463 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- صنعت جهانگردی --- کاردانی حرفه ای گردشگری

کد رشته: 15488 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- صنعت جهانگردی --- کاردانی حرفه ای هتلداری

کد رشته: 15558 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 11 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای موسیقی --- آواز ایرانی

کد رشته: 15565 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 04 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای موسیقی --- نوازندگی ساز ایرانی


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB report NAJA anti-narcotics police arrest drug dealers پلیس مبارزه با مواد مخدر ناجا*


----------



## mohsen

یواش یواش داره نشون میده که اصلا شیعه نیست. البته از کسی که میگه ما از کربلا درس مذاکره و سازش میگیریم این اراجیف و خزعبلات هم بر میاد!
--------------------




*آیا روزۀ روز چهارشنبه(مورّخ 24خردادماه) رییس جمهور باطل شده است؟/ خطبه 92 نهج‌البلاغه در احوالات متشنّج بعد از مرگ خلیفۀ سوم ایراد شده است/ «ابن ابی الحدید» شارح سنّی نهج البلاغه مخاطبان را از این که مسألۀ جانشینی پیامبر امری دلبخواهی است نهی کرده است*
واضح است که خطبۀ 92 به دنبال تحذیر بیعت کنندگان از اندیشه و عادتی است که حکومت و استانداردهای آن در اسلام را امری انتخابی و دلبخواهی می داند و می پندارد که چون نیروی ایشان علی(ع) را بر سرکارآورده پس او مطابق رسم خلفای پیشین متأثّر از سبک مورد پسند ایشان حکم خواهد کرد. حتّی «ابن ابی الحدید» شارح سنّی و بزرگ نهج البلاغه در توضیح این خطبه توجّه کاملی به زمینۀ ایراد آن داشته و مخاطبان خود را از این برداشت غلط که مسألۀولایت و جانشینی پیامبر امری انتخابی و دلبخواهی است به صراحت بازداشته است؛
*علی جعفری-رجانیوز:* مسألۀ 1596-اگر روزه دار به گفتن یا نوشتن یا به اشاره و مانند اینها به خدا و پیغمبر و جانشینان آن حضرت عمدا نسبت دروغ دهد اگرچه فورا بگوید دروغ گفتم یا توبه کند روزۀ او باطل است 

حسن روحانی روز چهارشنبه در ضیافت افطار اساتید دانشگاه ابراز داشت که: «امیرالمؤمنین مبانی حکومت و مبنای ولایت را نظر مردم و انتخاب مردم می داند». او در ادامه با قرائت بخش کوتاهی از خطبۀ 92 نهج البلاغه که «لِمَن وَلَّیتُموا اَمرَکُم» ادامه داد: «[علی (ع)] گفت: هرکسی که شماها بروید و برگزینید او را به عنوان ولی خودتان و به عنوان رهبر جامعه من هم اطاعت می کنم، من هم می شنوم و [حکم او را] اجرا می کنم...»

طبیعی است که هر شیعۀ 12 امامی که نصب علی علیه السّلام به مقام ولایت و امامت امّت را از طرف خداوند و پیامبر می داند از شنیدن این سخنان تعجّب کند -خصوصا اینکه گوینده عبارتی از خود امیرالمؤمنین را به عنوان مؤیّد آورده است- و سؤالاتی از این دست برایش طرح شود که : «چگونه می شود امام علی(ع) به این راحتی اعلام کند شما هرکس را به دلخواهتان به ولایت برگزینید من هم با شما همراهی می کنم؟ اساسا اگر قرار بود امر ولایت بر جامعه انتخابی باشد پس ماجرای غدیر خم برای چه بود؟ وقتی امام علی اینقدر آسان با ماجرا کنار آمده، حضرت زهرا(س) چرا آنچنان مقاومتی کرد که به قیمت جانش تمام شد؟ پس اینهمه روایت که بر انتصابی بودن مقام امامت و نیز غصب آن دلالت دارند چه می شود؟»

برای هرکس که اندکی با عقاید کلامی و اساسی شیعه در باب ولایت آشنا باشد فساد نظر حسن روحانی کاملا آشکار است.تا اینجا و به اجمال معلوم است که این خطبه از بیانات «متشابه» امیرالمؤمنین است که مثل هر بیان متشابه دیگری از جمله آیات متشابه قرآن قابلیّت برداشت دوگانه یا چندگانه دارد. مطابق دستور قرآن و روایات برای فهم درست متشابهات باید به محکمات قرآن و روایت مراجعه کرد که فقط یک دلالت دارد. اما داستان این خطبه از چه قرار است؟

خطبه 92 در احوالات متشنّج بعد از مرگ خلیفۀ سوم ایراد شده است؛ هنگامیکه بسیاری از نخبگان سیاسی و مذهبی جامعه و آحاد مردم از فرط ناچاری و نگرانی از اوضاع نابسامان حکومت و افول همه مدّعیان، ظاهرا چاره را فقط در حکمرانی علی (ع) می دیدند؛ از این جهت حضرت را تحت فشار گذارده بودند تا جانشینی جناب عثمان را بپذیرد. امام می دانستند که این اصرارهای پی درپی، نه از باب پشیمانی از پایمال شدن حق ولایت ایشان، بلکه از سرناچاری است و آگاه بودند که این جماعت، استانداردهای حکومت علوی را تاب نخواهند آورد زیرا ذهنیّتشان از "حکومت نُرمال" مطابق حکمرانی ناب محمّدی نیست. لذا خطبه ای ایراد کردند تا نشان دهند که از مبدأ اصرار این جماعت و مزاج حکومتیشان مطّلعند و اتمام حجّت کنند که حتّی اگر سماجت آنها در تأسیس حکومت علوی مؤثّر باشد امّا حکومت آتی نه تنها بر مدار سبک و سلیقۀ ایشان نخواهد بود چه بسا تعارضاتی جدّی را هم به دنبال داشته باشد:

«مرا رها كنيد و به سراغ ديگری برويد كه ما به كاری روی آورده ايم كه دارای رنگ های گوناگون است. دلها بر آن قرار نمی گيرد... به راستی كه همه جا را ابر فتنه پر كرده و راه راست ناشناخته مانده است. بدانيد اگر من درخواست شما را پذيرا باشم با شما آن گونه كه خود مي دانم رفتار خواهم كرد و به حرف ملامت گرها و اين و آن گوش نمی دهم. و اگر دست از من برداريد من همانند يكی از شما خواهم بود. و در ميان كسانی كه ولايت امور را بدو می سپاريد من شنواتر و فرمانبردارتر می باشم. من اگر وزير شما باشم بهتر است از آنكه امير شما باشم.»

واضح است که خطبۀ 92 به دنبال تحذیر بیعت کنندگان از اندیشه و عادتی است که حکومت و استانداردهای آن در اسلام را امری انتخابی و دلبخواهی می داند و می پندارد که چون نیروی ایشان علی(ع) را بر سرکارآورده پس او مطابق رسم خلفای پیشین متأثّر از سبک مورد پسند ایشان حکم خواهد کرد. حتّی «ابن ابی الحدید» شارح سنّی و بزرگ نهج البلاغه در توضیح این خطبه توجّه کاملی به زمینۀ ایراد آن داشته و مخاطبان خود را از این برداشت غلط که مسألۀولایت و جانشینی پیامبر امری انتخابی و دلبخواهی است به صراحت بازداشته است؛ اشتباهی که متأسّفانه شیخ حسن روحانی دچارش شده تا با زبان روزه نسبت دروغی را به امیرالمؤمنین(ع) بدهد

شوربختانه باید گفت که جهالت و شاید هم «جسارت»، کار رییس جمهوری را که مطابق قانون اساسی باید پاسدار «مذهب رسمی »کشور باشد به جایی رسانده که صحّت روزه اش به دلیل شبهۀ افترا به امام اوّل شیعیان محلّ تردید واقع شود.


----------



## yavar

*Iran Ayatollah Khamenei:U.S enmity towards IRGC Quds commanders آیت الله خامنه ای*


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC : dismantling Takfiri terrorist team in Qasr-e Qand سپاه: انهدام تیم تروریستی در قصرقند*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*U.S Trump in his Cuba policy speech at Miami: those days are over and now we hold cards ترامپ کارت*





امریکا ترامپ در سخنرانی سیاست کوبا خود در میامی: آن روزها گدشته و در حال حاضر ما کارت برنده در دست داریدم و پاسخ سید حسین نقوی حسینی سخنگوی امنیت ملی مجلس

نقض شدن همزمان روح و جسم برجام
بعد از تصویب تحریم‌های جدید در مجلس سنای آمریکا، حال بهارستان درصدد تهیه طرحی دو فوریتی برای مقابله با اقدامات این کشور است، طرحی که در آن «اقدامات مناسبی در برابر بدعهدی‌ها و نقض عهدهای آمریکایی‌ها» پیش بینی شده است.
نقوی حسینی: طرح دو فوریتی مقابله با تحریم‌های آمریکا در مجلس تهیه شد
آقای سید حسین نقوی حسینی سخنگوی کمیسیون امنیت ملی در گفت وگو با روزنامه صبح نو درباره لایحه جدید آمریکا برای اعمال تحریم‌های جدید علیه ایران گفت: به دلیل برجام آمریکا نمی‌توانست مستقیم وارد عمل شود به همین دلیل به تحریم‌های غیر هسته‌ای پناه برد و آن را تا حدی تشدید کرد که تحریم‌ها به چارچوب قبل از برجام بازگردد. لایحه «مقابله با اقدامات بی‌ثبات‌کننده ایران» موسوم به S.۷۲۲ یک طرح مادر محسوب می‌شود و تحریم‌های پی در پی را به دنبال دارد و این طرح نقض روح و مفاد برجام است.
http://www.taraznews.com/content/179491

ولایتی: وضع مجدد تحریم ها بر خلاف برجام است
http://fa.alalam.ir/News/1983626

U.S Trump after new round of Senate sanction "S722" in (16/6/2017) on Iran in violation JCPOA in his Cuba policy speech at Miami 17/6/2017 : those days are over and now we hold cards, we now hold cards and Iran's parliament national security speaker Hossein Naghavi response

Senate passes measure to expand sanctions on Iran and Russia
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/senate-eyes-irans-ballistic-missile-program-with-new-sanctions/

Senate approves new sanctions on Russia, Iran
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/s...sia-iran-in-overwhelming-vote/article/2626082


----------



## yavar




----------



## rahi2357

New said:


> Hey, dear my friend. I do really miss you too and you can't possibly imagine how happy i'm hearing once again from you. How's life going on? hope everything alright with you.
> How astonishingly fast are the day's of life breathing away!
> Anyway, really sad day for Tehran, hope peace and justice prevail.


به سلام 
حقیقتش من بیشتر خوشحال شدم که یه سری زدی گفتم شاید با زن و یه دوجین بچه نتونی بیای اینجا ولی مجرم همیشه به محل جرم برمیگرده انگار 
امیدوارم همه رفقای قدیمی اینجا و مخصوصا شما که ناگهانی پرکشیدی از جمع ما مجردها خوب و خوش باشند .
نیو جان (آکا اسلامشلبیدوینر) فروم دیگه ای هم هستی این روزا ؟ نمیخواد یوزر بدی خودم با همین اسم میسازم بهم پیام بده اونجا .اگرم نیستی که هیچی فقط هر وقت به ماه نگاه کردی یاد من بیافت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evin

hi
some news told me irgc missile attack deer al zoor(isis base) .


----------



## mohsen

after Iran backed forces met at the Iraq-Syria border:


*former U.S ambassador to Syria: we made a mistake, game is over, Shiah crescent can't be defeated in eastern Syria.*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Former US President Barack Obama left little choice for President Donald Trump to change the rules of the game to reduce Iran's influence in Syria, the last US ambassador to Syria, Robert Ford, said in an interview with Asharq Al-Awsat in London. "The Iranians will push the Americans to withdraw From eastern Syria the same way we made to withdrew from Beirut in 1983 and Iraq as well (in 2011).
...

use google translate:
https://aawsat.com/home/article/955...الأكراد سيدفعون ثمن ثقتهم بالأميركيين

Persian translation:
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960329000706


----------



## yavar

*Iran images killed Ansar Al-furqan terrorist group by IRGC 18+ تصاویر از گروهک تروریستی انصارالفرقان*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New

rahi2357 said:


> به سلام
> حقیقتش من بیشتر خوشحال شدم که یه سری زدی گفتم شاید با زن و یه دوجین بچه نتونی بیای اینجا ولی مجرم همیشه به محل جرم برمیگرده انگار
> امیدوارم همه رفقای قدیمی اینجا و مخصوصا شما که ناگهانی پرکشیدی از جمع ما مجردها خوب و خوش باشند .
> نیو جان (آکا اسلامشلبیدوینر) فروم دیگه ای هم هستی این روزا ؟ نمیخواد یوزر بدی خودم با همین اسم میسازم بهم پیام بده اونجا .اگرم نیستی که هیچی فقط هر وقت به ماه نگاه کردی یاد من بیافت


سلام عزیزم
خوبی شما؟
نه متاسفانه جای خاصی نیستم
اینجا رو یادم رفته بود برا همین از توی ساجستشن بروزرم رفته بود الان دیگه سعی می کنم بیشتر بیام اینجا
مخصوصن هم که قربان منطقه بروم هر روز یه خبری توش هست
این سقف لعتنی کمتر مجال می ده ماهو ببینم ولی چشم هر وقت دیدمش به یادت خواهم بود عزیزم
تو هم هر وقت ماهو دیدی به یاد آر که قلبی آکنده از عشق و احساس به یاد تو می تپد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

روحانی هنوز حمایت خودش رو از این اقدام اعلان نکرده ....


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## asena_great

i wonder how that 45 people couldn't read this !

lol the second one wasnt hard either !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iranm

Cthulhu said:


>


This message serves to prove How our minds can do amazing things!
Impressive things!
In the beginning it was hard but your mind is reading it automatically without even thinking about it, be proud! only certain people can read this.
Please forward if u can read this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

Cthulhu said:


>


Good find !



yavar said:


> *Iran images killed Ansar Al-furqan terrorist group by IRGC 18+ تصاویر از گروهک تروریستی انصارالفرقان*


I wonder when they cut these rats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

A CIA operative, Special Activities Division (SAD), Armed with MP5K and in disguise - Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

Greetings my fellow low life PDFers 
I greet you from half of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC prepares missiles against terrorists in Dayr al-Zawr Syria تصاویر آماده سازی موشک سپاه*





*Syrian opinion on recent Iran missile strike at Dayr al-Zawr terrorists نظرات سوریه حمله موشکی*


----------



## yavar

*Pakistan shoots down Iran UAV in Pakistan's airspace پاکستان پهپاد ایران را سرنگون کرد*


----------



## asena_great

oh gosh unbelievable American stupidity 
A: what continent is Europe in ?? 
B: Germany  

A: how many people live in America ??
B: billions other dude no trillions 

A: where is the panama canal ??
B: Mexico 
A: where is the china's wall ?? 
B: in china ??  (not sure )
A: so if china's wall in china where is panama canal ?
B: not in china ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

According to a video published by ISIS, Two Hezbollah members were martyred and one was captured in an ambush by ISIS in Arak gas station, east of Homs province.


----------



## -SINAN-

yavar said:


> *Pakistan shoots down Iran UAV in Pakistan's airspace پاکستان پهپاد ایران را سرنگون کرد*



Rotax engine ?


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sinan said:


> Rotax engine ?


 Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

AmirPatriot said:


> Yes.


Interesting.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sinan said:


> Interesting.



Well it is quite a common engine for MALE UCAVs, also used in the MQ-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

AmirPatriot said:


> Well it is quite a common engine for MALE UCAVs, also used in the MQ-1.


Interesting part is; how did you acquired those engines. Austria even don't sell those engines to us. Not to mention Iran is still under sanctions(military).


----------



## yavar

ژنرال آیزنکوت رئیس ستاد کل ارتش اسرائیل : حملات تروریستی به ایران هزینه دخالت ایران در کشور های سنی بود
رئیس ستاد کل ارتش اسرائیل:‌ باید مانع تبدیل ایران به کره شمالی دوم شد

Lt. Gen. Gadi Eisenkot, Chief of the General Staff Israel Army speach in Herzliya Conference 2017 : perhaps these terror attack in Iran (Tehran) was part price Iran is going to pay to involvement in the Sunni states
state Israel have very high capability of from point of view of preventing nuclear weaponery in hand of Iran.
I think this the focus on defeating ISIS and neglecting addressing Iranian impact is problem


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sinan said:


> Interesting part is; how did you acquired those engines. Austria even don't sell those engines to us. Not to mention Iran is still under sanctions(military).



They can find suppliers in their own way. Either by posing as civilian buyers, importing indirectly or looking in the black market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Hajj Qassem: Russian meeting with Saudi bin Salman حاج قاسم: دیدار روس ها و محمد بن سلمان عربستان*





*Israel Gen Halevy: Iran establishing self manufacturing precise weapons in Lebanon, Yemen ژنرال هالیوی*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

http://www.forum.military.ir

I don't like new admins but the community was good ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran Security Service arrested ISIL terrorists بازداشت تروريستهاي داعش بوسيله سازمان اطلاعات ايران*


----------



## yavar

*U.S CIA Pompeo: Iran influence enormous, higher than 7 years ago آمریکا سیا پومپئو: نفوذ ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran details, CCTV images arrest terrorists responsible attack in Ahwaz جزئیات تروریست اهواز*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran Basij Border Guards, Sistan & Baluchestan province مرزبانان بسيجي سيستان و بلوچستان ايران*





*Iran "Subhanallah" hymn on IRIN navy Damavand destroyer مناجات «سبحان الله» را بر روی ناوشکن دماوند*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

@Shapur Zol Aktaf I know it's late because I was busy but what you think about our last conversation?


----------



## OldTwilight

سلام ، بالاخره ترامپ قانون مهاجرتی خودش رو اجرایی کرد


----------



## yavar

*Iran FM Zarif response to U.S Trump call Iran threat in Saudi پاسخ ظریف به ترامپ*





پاسخ وزیر خارجه ایران، جواد ظریف به ترامپ برای تهدید خواندن ایران
Iranian foreign minister Javad Zarif response at Oslo Forum to U.S Trump calling Iran threat standing at Islamic American Summit in Saudi Arabia: I think president Trump trying to change nationalities of postmortem 15 of 19 suicide bombers or every other suicide bomber who has attacked U.S soil or any western country over past 20 years, they didnt come from Iran none so why otherstrying to change history
http://in.reuters.com/article/gulf-qatar-saudi-iran-idINKBN1941BS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf I know it's late because I was busy but what you think about our last conversation?


Dear, I was also busy lately... I read back our conversation and it was interesting.. I'm happy that both of us agree on many things and I always enjoyed your straight comments in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> *Iran FM Zarif response to U.S Trump call Iran threat in Saudi پاسخ ظریف به ترامپ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پاسخ وزیر خارجه ایران، جواد ظریف به ترامپ برای تهدید خواندن ایران
> Iranian foreign minister Javad Zarif response at Oslo Forum to U.S Trump calling Iran threat sanding at Islamic American Summit in Saudi Arabia: I think president Trump trying to change nationalities of postmortem 15 of 19 suicide bombers or every other suicide bomber who has attacked U.S soil or any western country over past 20 years, they didnt come from Iran none so why otherstrying to change history
> http://in.reuters.com/article/gulf-qatar-saudi-iran-idINKBN1941BS



Best Foreign Minister ! God bless him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*U.S Nikki Haley puts Iran, Russia on notice for Syria امریکا نیکی هیلی به ایران و روسیه اخطار داد*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

last time they put notice on BM we saw testing 6 of them without negative effect


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran FM Zarif at ECFR: Security cannot be purchased & Qatar sign $12 billion F15 deal with U.S ظریف*





ظریف: امنیت را نمی توان خریداری کرد

محمد جواد ظریف، وزیر امور خارجه کشورمان می‌گوید وقتی سیاست خارجی، به کالای تجاری تبدیل می‌شود، فروش سلاح‌های نظامی هم به معیاری برای تشخیص تروریست و غیرتروریست تبدیل خواهد شد
وقتی سیاست خارجی، به کالای تجاری تبدیل می‌شود، فروش سلاح‌های نظامی هم به معیاری برای تشخیص تروریست و غیرتروریست تبدیل خواهد شد. به یاد دارید که کشوری تا دیروز حامی تروریسم شمرده می‌شد اما وقتی قرارداد 12 میلیارد دلاری برای خرید سلاح‌های نظامی "زیبا" را امضا کردند، ناگهان دوباره جایگاه خود را به‌عنوان متحد به دست آوردند. چنین رویدادهایی، این درک نادرست را در منطقه تقویت می‌کند که امنیت را می‌توان از بیرون از منطقه خرید، و اینکه امنیت را با تلاش برای خرید سلاح‌های نظامی بیشتر می‌توان خرید».

Iranian foreign minister Javad Zarif comment at European Council on Foreign Relations ( ECFR) "Security cannot be purchased" pointing out how U.S Trump conduct its foreign policy relation in wast Asia region ( also known as Middle East ) and Qatar signs $12 billion deal to buy F-15 jets from U.S.

http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/...-European-Council-Foreign-Relations-Arms-race

US and Qatar seal $12bn deal for F-15 fighter jets - Al Jazeera
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/06/qatar-seal-12bn-deal-15-fighter-jets-170614221327980.html

Qatar signs $12 billion deal to buy F-15 jets from U.S.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-gulf-qatar-boeing-idUSKBN19531Y

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anaoshak

Sina-1 said:


> Kul att se en till iranier-svensk här!
> 
> Tack för förklaringen! Jag tycker ändå att han håller god ton. Alltså, de andra medlemmarna från SA är helt från vettet, dem kan man inte ens ha en logisk konversation med. Sen tycker jag att det är kul med lite motstånd. Det kan bli lite för mycket ryggdunkningar i det här forumet ibland



Haha, jo men det är det som är udda. Att han håller en god ton. Tro mig, han är likadan i huvudet som restan utav sina landsmän här. Efter alla gånger han har sagt här på forumet att han hatar Iran och att han endast hatar Iranier och Judar i världen, och allt det vanliga sjuka som hans landsmän brukar säga så är det därför många utav dom Iranska medlemmarna här inte gillar honom och är kyliga mot honom. 
Men vem vet, kanske han har mognat sen förra året. Men jag tvekar på det  

Men ah, du har rätt.
Han är inte värst faktiskt, utan det finns en till snubbe här ifrån SA med 10 olika konton som blir bannad hela tiden för sitt beteende, men fortfarande får stanna kvar här för nån anledning utav mods och admin.

Det här forumet är nice, men det har blivit lite för religöst och svårt att ha logiska konversationer ibland.
Många som stöttar grupper som ISIS, Al-Qaeda och andra terror grupper. Och det är inte bara medlemmar som gör det utan mods och admin. Det är därför jag inte är lika aktiv längre men fortfarande läser och skriver då och då


----------



## SOHEIL

ﺩﮐﺘﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﺳﻪ ﭘﯿﺮﺯﻧﻪ 30 ﺗﺎ ﺷﯿﺎﻑ ﻧﻮﺷﺖ ...!





ﭘﯿﺮﺯﻧﻪ ﮔﻔﺖ : ﭘﺴﺮﻡ ﺷﻤﺎ قبلا توی جنگ ﺑﻮﺩﯾﻦ؟
ﺩﮐﺘﺮ ﺑﺎ ﺷﺎﺩﯼ ﮔﻔﺖ : ﺑﻠﻪ ! ﺷﻤﺎ ﺍﺯ ﮐﺠﺎ ﻓﻬﻤﯿﺪﯾﻦ؟

ﭘﯿﺮﺯﻥ ﮔﻔﺖ : ﺍﺯ ﺍﻭﻧﺠﺎ ﮐﻪ ﻣﻨﻮ ﺑﺎ ﺧﺸﺎﺏِ ﮐﻼﺷﯿﻨﮑﻒ ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻩ ﮔﺮﻓﺘﻴﻦ ننه جان

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sina-1

Anaoshak said:


> fter alla gånger han har sagt här på forumet att han hatar Iran och att han endast hatar Iranier och Judar i världen, och allt det vanliga sjuka som hans landsmän brukar säga så är det därför många utav dom Iranska medlemmarna här inte gillar honom och är kyliga mot honom.
> Men vem vet, kanske han har mognat sen förra året. Men jag tvekar på det



haha ja antingen har han mognat eller så går han runt med en gömd agenda istället för att va öppen med vad han egentligen tycker. Det är skitsamma egentligen, det är ju ändå bara en flame forum det här ändå.



Anaoshak said:


> Men ah, du har rätt.
> Han är inte värst faktiskt, utan det finns en till snubbe här ifrån SA med 10 olika konton som blir bannad hela tiden för sitt beteende, men fortfarande får stanna kvar här för nån anledning utav mods och admin.



Man kan ju spekulera...



Anaoshak said:


> Det här forumet är nice, men det har blivit lite för religöst och svårt att ha logiska konversationer ibland.
> Många som stöttar grupper som ISIS, Al-Qaeda och andra terror grupper. Och det är inte bara medlemmar som gör det utan mods och admin. Det är därför jag inte är lika aktiv längre men fortfarande läser och skriver då och då



Jag gillar egentligen inte detta aspekt av forumet (att de är lite vridna åt SA och wahabi-hållet), men det är ett schysst forum på det sättet att det är en bra teknisk plattform dem har byggt hemsidan på och att det ändå är ok spridning på nationaliteter här. Men egentligen så hade jag föredragit ett forum som skulle ha lite mer neutrala ägare med en stor sub-grupp med Iranier. Har inte riktigt hittat en sådan än... Pinga mig om du hittar en sån

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Fmr Director CIA Gen. Petraeus: arrest of Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, Hajj Qassem Soleimani, Iraq*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

OldTwilight said:


> http://www.forum.military.ir
> 
> I don't like new admins but the community was good ...


What happened?
They have destroyed it completely.
now we are here, without any interest to come back there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Fmr Iraqi Baath Saddam Gen. Al-Dulaimi: Western countries Contribution to nuclear, chemical programs*







https://imgur.com/a/w50vF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*UNSC 7990th meeting Feltman, Under-Secretary-General report on resolution 2231, JCPOA شورای امنیت*





جلسه ۷۹۹۰ شورای امنیت سازمان ملل متحد سخنان آقای جفری فلتمن، دبیر کل امور سیاسی شورای امنیت ، گزارش دبیر کل درباره ایران, قطعنامه ۲۲۳۱ و برجام

یکی هیلی -- سفیر آمریکا در سازمان ملل -- گفت: ما از داشتن روابط عادی با ایران و همچنین روابط عادی تهران با جهان جلوگیری می کنیم.
نیکی هیلی با گستاخی ایران را به عقرب تشبیه کرد و مدعی شد: قطعنامه 2231 بارها از سوی ایران نقض شده و شورای امنیت همچنان کاری نکرده است.
وی همچنین به سفرهای سردار قاسم سلیمانی به عراق اعتراض کرد.
http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6147116/گ...ابط-عادی-تهران-با-جهان-می‌شویم-ایران-عقرب-است
United Nation Security Council, 7990th meeting 29 Jun 2017 - Remarks by Mr. Jeffrey Feltman, Under-Secretary-General for Political Affairs report on resolution 2231 and JCPOA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

SubWater said:


> What happened?
> They have destroyed it completely.
> now we are here, without any interest to come back there.


من که پارسال به خاطر دیکتاتوری که صاحب جدید انجمن و مدیران جدید راه انداختند ، به صورت خودجوش خروج زدم .... عملا می گفتند هر حرفی به جزء حرف های دلخواه ما ، « افراطی » هست .... 
به نام مباحث فنی و دوری از سیاسی کاری ، یک دیکتاتوری راه انداختند که در نهایت منجر به این شد استاتوس رو ببندند و کاربران قدیمی انجمن رو وادار به خروج کنند و آخر سر هم بدون هیچ حرفی سایت رو بستن ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

OldTwilight said:


> من که پارسال به خاطر دیکتاتوری که صاحب جدید انجمن و مدیران جدید راه انداختند ، به صورت خودجوش خروج زدم .... عملا می گفتند هر حرفی به جزء حرف های دلخواه ما ، « افراطی » هست ....
> به نام مباحث فنی و دوری از سیاسی کاری ، یک دیکتاتوری راه انداختند که در نهایت منجر به این شد استاتوس رو ببندند و کاربران قدیمی انجمن رو وادار به خروج کنند و آخر سر هم بدون هیچ حرفی سایت رو بستن ....


من همیشه پیگیر صنایع نظامی از طریق این سایت بودم ولی این یکی دو ساله رقیب های زیادی تو نت 
فارسی و تلگرام سر در آوردن ونقش تخصصی نظامی این سایت روز به روز کمتر شد.
هر چند بخش اخبار سوریه این سایت رفرنس و تاریخچه گرانبهایی از تحولات اخیر منطقه از زاویه دید ایرانی ها بطور روزمره بود که انگار قراره آون هم به فنا بره

مخصوصاً در این روزهای حساس که داریم وارد دوران پسا داعش در منطقه میشیم یک مکان فارسی زبان درباره بحث و نظر در این مورد کاملا حس میشه.


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> *UNSC 7990th meeting Feltman, Under-Secretary-General report on resolution 2231, JCPOA شورای امنیت*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جلسه ۷۹۹۰ شورای امنیت سازمان ملل متحد سخنان آقای جفری فلتمن، دبیر کل امور سیاسی شورای امنیت ، گزارش دبیر کل درباره ایران, قطعنامه ۲۲۳۱ و برجام
> 
> یکی هیلی -- سفیر آمریکا در سازمان ملل -- گفت: ما از داشتن روابط عادی با ایران و همچنین روابط عادی تهران با جهان جلوگیری می کنیم.
> نیکی هیلی با گستاخی ایران را به عقرب تشبیه کرد و مدعی شد: قطعنامه 2231 بارها از سوی ایران نقض شده و شورای امنیت همچنان کاری نکرده است.
> وی همچنین به سفرهای سردار قاسم سلیمانی به عراق اعتراض کرد.
> http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6147116/گستاخی-نیکی-هیلی-مانع-از-روابط-عادی-تهران-با-جهان-می‌شویم-ایران-عقرب-است
> United Nation Security Council, 7990th meeting 29 Jun 2017 - Remarks by Mr. Jeffrey Feltman, Under-Secretary-General for Political Affairs report on resolution 2231 and JCPOA


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Anaoshak

Sina-1 said:


> Jag gillar egentligen inte detta aspekt av forumet (att de är lite vridna åt SA och wahabi-hållet), men det är ett schysst forum på det sättet att det är en bra teknisk plattform dem har byggt hemsidan på och att det ändå är ok spridning på nationaliteter här. Men egentligen så hade jag föredragit ett forum som skulle ha lite mer neutrala ägare med en stor sub-grupp med Iranier. Har inte riktigt hittat en sådan än... Pinga mig om du hittar en sån



Hittar jag nåt sånt, så säger jag till  Men jag är själv aldrig på såna här sidor längre, för mycket plugg och annat just nu. 

Jag tror faktiskt att några utav grabbarna här på Iran sub-gruppen, har en liten egen telegram grupp lr nåt med andra från forumet där dom pratar, p.g.a alla wahabis, flamers och trolls . Såg nåt om det för ett tag sen i slutet på 2016, där dom skicka invites och det. Det är därför det var rätt tyst här i den här sub-gruppen ett tag, fast dom senaste veckorna så har det kommit en hel del nya medlemmar har jag märkt. Folk jag inte sett tidigare här i Iran sub-gruppen.

Generellt så behövs fler människor här på forumet som tänker med huvudet,logik och inte med religionen.
Med allt det sagt, trots att många är vridna åt SA och wahabi-hållet, så är det ett rätt schysst forum. 

I alla fall, lycka till här  Vi lär ses igen någon gång här omkring.


----------



## Muhammed45

2022


----------



## yavar

*Iran made Applications for Electronic business ساخت نرم افزارهاي تجارت الكترونيك ايران*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Fmr CIA Director Woolsey anti-JCPOA, anti-Iran remarks مدیر سابق سیا، جیمز ولسی اظهارات ضد ایران*]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*UNSC 7990th meeting U.S Haley calls Iran scorpion & resolution 223,missile شورای امنیت*





جلسه ۷۹۹۰ شورای امنیت سازمان ملل متحد سخنان ضد ایرانی نیکی هیلی -- سفیر آمریکا در سازمان ملل

یکی هیلی -- سفیر آمریکا در سازمان ملل -- گفت: ما از داشتن روابط عادی با ایران و همچنین روابط عادی تهران با جهان جلوگیری می کنیم.
نیکی هیلی با گستاخی ایران را به عقرب تشبیه کرد و مدعی شد: قطعنامه 2231 بارها از سوی ایران نقض شده و شورای امنیت همچنان کاری نکرده است.
وی همچنین به سفرهای سردار قاسم سلیمانی به عراق اعتراض کرد.
http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6147116/گ...ابط-عادی-تهران-با-جهان-می‌شویم-ایران-عقرب-است

United States Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley Remarks at a UN Security Council 7990th meeting called Iran scorpion and Iran in vilation of UNSC resolution 223 ran missiles

US Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley got creative in attacking Iran over its alleged lack of compliance with the nuclear deal, calling it a “scorpion” which can’t help stinging
https://www.rt.com/news/394746-scorpion-frog-haley-iran-fable/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

I cant open my mouth i wish i could but time will expose it eventionaly










*KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> I cant open my mouth i wish i could but time will expose it eventionaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 408213
> 
> 
> *KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴*



thanks yavar, was searching already for the video

is the first missile you posted Sejjil 2?
NK missile looks bigger in diameter.

NK says it was an ICBM launch, russia says it was intermediate:

https://www.rt.com/news/395213-north-korea-missile-russian-defense/

i personally believe russia, they have this very big early warning radar in south

russians detected with this radar in 2013 two missiles launches in meditteraen sea, israel and us carried out unannounced missile test, they denied, but russians exposed everthing, this mega radar had every detail of this missiles, size/speed/ everything...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

yavar said:


> I cant open my mouth i wish i could but time will expose it eventionaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 408213
> 
> 
> *KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴*


Well Yavar dadash, you can open your mouth but there is a reason for you to hide the truth. 
Anyway, the diameter of two missiles are much different i mean Qiyam and KN-08, however aerodynamics and platform looks to be pretty much the same. 
I think you have heard about Shahid Tehrani's final project. He was martyred if you don't know and assassinated, when he wanted to do the final tests on that missile. Based on the rumors that i saw in Persian websites, that missile can be at the same class of KN-08. Not to mention we have armed NK with Fateh-110 anti ship missiles. Technological co-op with Korea is an obvious fact. So highly possible that Iran has reached 12,000 Km for it's ballistic range.


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> NK missile looks bigger in diameter.
> 
> .



you didn't paid attention the picture i posted is Qiam-1 missile from Qiam family, so.......



mohammad45 said:


> two missiles are much different i mean Qiyam and KN-08, however aerodynamics and


you only seen Qiam-1 missile from Qiam family so ............. if you only saw ................,
look when ever there is number after missile name it has meaning to it . for example
Shabab-1 then you saw Shabab-2 and then Shahab-3 and then Shahab-3B so.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

yavar said:


> you only seen Qiam-1 missile from Qiam family so ............. if you only saw ................,
> look when ever there is number after missile name it has meaning to it . for example
> Shabab-1 then you saw Shabab-2 and then Shahab-3 and then Shahab-3B so.................


True, Americans have claimed of having proofs about Iran's test of a long range ballistic missile. They named it possible Shahab-4-5, we are much better than NK, have no doubt bro


----------



## scimitar19

this scene is hyper epic

blocking the skies with missile warheads


----------



## Asghar1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

look at these lame people, the other guys is Total CEO:





روزنامه کیهان در ستون گفت و شنود نوشت:

گفت: دولت فرانسه حاضر نشده است خبر ملاقات آقای ظریف با ماکرون، رئیس‌جمهور این کشور را منتشر کند.
گفتم: این اقدام دولت فرانسه غیر از تحقیر کشورمان چه مفهوم دیگری می‌تواند داشته باشد؟!
گفت: چه عرض کنم؟! «برنار کوشنر» وزیر خارجه اسبق فرانسه در همایش منافقین که بلافاصله بعد از خروج آقای ظریف در پاریس تشکیل شده بود ابتدا به فرانسه اعتراض کرده که چرا این ملاقات صورت گرفته و بعد تشکر کرده که خبر آن را منتشر نکرده‌اند!
گفتم: آنوقت «پاتریک پویانه» مدیرعامل شرکت فرانسوی توتال در سفرش به ایران با آقای روحانی ملاقات می‌کند و دولت خبر آن را با آب و تاب پخش می‌کند!
گفت: دولت قول داده بود که احترام پاسپورت ایرانی را در عرصه بین‌المللی حفظ کند ولی تا حالا که معلوم شده حتی نمی‌تواند احترام خودش را حفظ کند.
گفتم: چه عرض کنم؟! طرف شعر حافظ را به روزرسانی کرده و آورده بود؛ 
چو بشنوی سخن اهل دل، مگو که خطاست
چرا که جنبه «علمی تخیلی» دارد!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

* سامانه «آبسوزخودرو» برای استفاده عموم در دسترس مردم قرار خواهد گرفت *




* سامانه «آبسوز‌خودرو» برای استفاده عموم در دسترس ملت شریف ایران قرار خواهد گرفت. *
به گزارش گروه اجتماعی باشگاه خبرنگاران پویا؛ روابط عمومی سامانه آبسوز خودرو با صدور اطلاعیه‌ای اعلام کرد: «مردم شریف ایران، خرسندیم که اعلام نماییم پس‌از تلاش مستمر و شبانه‌روزی، مجموعه خودروى آبسوز و حمایت‌های شما مردم شریف، خوشبختانه با طی مراحل لازم قانونی مراحل اخذ مجوز در حال انجام است و با توفیقات الهی در آینده‌ای نزدیک، سامانه آبسوز خودرو برای استفاده عموم در دسترس ملت شریف ایران قرار خواهد گرفت.

با حمایت و پیگیری‌هاى بى‌شائبه شمامردم عزیز، سامانه آبسوزخودرو فعلاً به صورت 50 درصد (50 درصدآب و 50 درصد سایر سوخت‌های فسیلی) به‌زودی برای نصب بر روی خودروها، روانه بازار داخلی خواهد شد؛ علت این امر جلوگیری از ایجاد نوسان در سیستم‌های اقتصادى دولت و نیز حفظ و ارتقای سطح اشتغال موجود در بخشهاى پالایش، تولید و توزیع سوخت است.

در کشور ما روزانه حدود 80 میلیون لیتر بنزین مصرف مى‌شود و همین امر باعث می‌شود که اگر سامانه به‌صورت 100 درصد آبسوز وارد بازار شود متاسفانه در کوتاه‌مدت شوک شدیدى به سیستم اقتصادى و اشتغال کشور وارد می‌شود بنابراین سامانه آبسوز خودرو باید به صورت تدریجى و در یک فرآیند تعریف شده مشخص، بدست مصرف‌کننده برسد که هم از ورود شوک ناخواسته به اقتصاد کشور جلوگیرى کند و هم موجب اصلاح ساختار تولید و مصرف انرژى در کل کشور بشود.

با مطالعه همه جانبه موضوع و مشاوره لازم با مراجع قانونى‌، تصمیم بر این شد که در فاز اول‌، سامانه آبسوز خودرو با 50 درصد، ظرفیت خود را بکار گیرد فاز دوم به‌صورت 75 درصد و در نهایت با توجه به ضرورت و اهمیت حفظ محیط ‌زیست و الزام قانونی کاهش آلودگی هوا با هدف ارتقای سلامت جسمی و روحی شهروندان عزیز، بتوان با هماهنگی دستگاه‌های مسئول زمینه نصب و کاربری سامانه 100 درصدی آبسوزخودرو را برای خودروهای سبک و سنگین فراهم کرد.»

پیش از این باشگاه خبرنگاران تسنیم در گفتگویی با مخترع خودروی آبسوز به بررسی مختصات این سامانه پرداخته بود که لینک این مطلب در ادامه آمده است:

khodaya khodet mara jozve .... sozan gharar madeh . ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> I cant open my mouth i wish i could but time will expose it eventionaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 408213
> 
> 
> *KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴*



*KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> *KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴*



A very beatiful Qiam 2? Qiam 3? Qiam 4? Qiam 5?....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Salam Iranian friends,

Please react to Pakistani song and share your opinions.






All you have to do is press CC button for english translation. I am curious as to how you feel to such poetry. Thanks in advance.

@Serpentine @haman10 @mohammad45 @mohsen @SOHEIL @SubWater

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

lastofthepatriots said:


> Salam Iranian friends,
> 
> Please react to Pakistani song and share your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is press CC button for english translation. I am curious as to how you feel to such poetry. Thanks in advance.
> 
> @Serpentine @haman10


Nice song
If i were you, i would reply this post to Saudi Arabian page. They started it in our brotherly nations' countries, called us Rafidi majooses who are sentenced to get beheaded. You won't hear this from polite Persians, so i tell you since i am not a complete polite person.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

mohammad45 said:


> Nice song
> If i were you, i would reply this post to Saudi Arabian page. They started it in our brotherly nations' countries, called us Rafidi majooses who are sentenced to get beheaded. You won't hear this from polite Persians, so i tell you since i am not a complete polite person.



I don't understand?

Even with Iran we share similar words and some poetry, but we don't share the same with any Arab country?


----------



## pin gu

lastofthepatriots said:


> Salam Iranian friends,
> 
> Please react to Pakistani song and share your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is press CC button for english translation. I am curious as to how you feel to such poetry. Thanks in advance.
> 
> @Serpentine @haman10


it was nice song I liked it
was it in Urdu ?
Maan - khoda - banda - khaki - nadani - divana and a couple other words means same in Farsi but 90% of song was hard for me I couldnt get the meanings without subs 
since you started this challenge let me find something evil for you

there you go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

lastofthepatriots said:


> I don't understand?
> 
> Even with Iran we share similar words and some poetry, but we don't share the same with any Arab country?


Well perhaps i got the point of the song wrongly. 
The singer is saying that stop being a madcap 

Urdu is the one of the closest languages to Persian and beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

pin gu said:


> it was nice song I liked it
> was it in Urdu ?
> Maan - khoda - banda - khaki - nadani - divana and a couple other words means same in Farsi but 90% of song was hard for me I couldnt get the meanings without subs
> since you started this challenge let me find something evil for you



We have many words that are same in Farsi, but you will never be able to understand because of our accent. Also the language is different from farsi in general, but some things are similar.

example:

Iranian:Madar mareez ast

Pakistani:Madar mareez he

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

lastofthepatriots said:


> We have many words that are same in Farsi, but you will never be able to understand because of our accent. Also the language is different from farsi in general, but some things are similar.
> 
> example:
> 
> Iranian:Madar mareez ast
> 
> Pakistani:Madar mareez he
> 
> lol


I love this Pakistani-Urdu song :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

lastofthepatriots said:


> We have many words that are same in Farsi, but you will never be able to understand because of our accent. Also the language is different from farsi in general, but some things are similar.
> 
> example:
> 
> Iranian:Madar mareez ast
> 
> Pakistani:Madar mareez he
> 
> lol


Iranian:Madar mareez ast
when we write it yes its true
but when we talk we do it Pakistani style lol
Madar mareezeh or Madar mareeze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

I am glad to make friends with Iranians now. Every Iranian I have ever met in America was always an asshole. Every Iranian friend I ever met in the US, was trying to behave like white people, but I am happy to meet Iranians from their country. My grandmother's brother went to Tehran in the late 70's to 80's to become an engineer, and all he had to say was that Iranian people are very civilized. I hope we can become friends, and appreciate each other. Other than Iran, or maybe Afghanistan, nobody in the world cares about poetry. I feel like people in Iran and Pakistan care a lot about poetry. I hope to visit Iran one day soon, and I hope you guys would consider visiting Pakistan. : )

Btw I am a wahabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pin gu

lastofthepatriots said:


> I am glad to make friends with Iranians now. Every Iranian I have ever met in America was always an asshole. Every Iranian friend I ever met in the US, was trying to behave like white people, but I am happy to meet Iranians from their country. My grandmother's brother went to Tehran in the late 70's to 80's to become an engineer, and all he had to say was that Iranian people are very civilized. I hope we can become friends, and appreciate each other. Other than Iran, or maybe Afghanistan, nobody in the world cares about poetry. I feel like people in Iran and Pakistan care a lot about poetry. I hope to visit Iran one day soon, and I hope you guys would consider visiting Pakistan. : )
> 
> Btw I am a wahabi.


Dude when we was in school there was about 2-3 page on Farsi book about allame Iqbal his poems was so nice I didnt even know the guy wasn't from Iran lol his poems was amazing in Farsi but in those days lack of knowlage cost me negative points in exams 
to me Iqbal is khodi and I wish I could go there and visit his house and some of his works in Pakistan .
If you want to see some poem lovers go to shiraz and ask for Hafez tomb you will find plenty of poem lovers there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

pin gu said:


> Dude when we was in school there was about 2-3 page on Farsi book about allame Iqbal his poems was so nice I didnt even know the guy wasn't from Pakistan lol his poems was amazing in Farsi but in those days lack of knowlage cost me negative points in exams
> to me Iqbal is khodi and I wish I could go there and visit his house and some of his works in Pakistan .
> If you want to see some poem lovers go to shiraz and ask for Hafez tomb you will find plenty of poem lovers there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

lastofthepatriots said:


> Btw I am a wahabi.


Co'mon bro, you are a Salafi brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

mohammad45 said:


> Co'mon bro, you are a Salafi brother.



I am wahabi. If you are Muslim, you are also a wahabi.


----------



## AmirPatriot

I have a blog, https://irangeomil.blogspot.com/, on Iranian Geopolitical and Military issues. I'll be updating it fairly regularly, about every day or two. If anyone is interested I'd be happy if they had a look and made some comments once in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

lastofthepatriots said:


> We have many words that are same in Farsi, but you will never be able to understand because of our accent. Also the language is different from farsi in general, but some things are similar.


Yes, you are completely right when we write words for you is easier to understand but pronunciation is different.

Do you know balochi ???? or just urdu ???

I think we have many noun and adjective in common also you have more letter which help you to write more sounds.







lastofthepatriots said:


> Salam Iranian friends,
> 
> Please react to Pakistani song and share your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is press CC button for english translation. I am curious as to how you feel to such poetry. Thanks in advance.
> 
> @Serpentine @haman10 @mohammad45 @mohsen @SOHEIL @SubWater


This is nice song dude, I like it and I am sure learning Urdu is much easier for me than English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> A very beatiful Qiam 2? Qiam 3? Qiam 4? Qiam 5?....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

AmirPatriot said:


> I have a blog, https://irangeomil.blogspot.com/, on Iranian Geopolitical and Military issues. I'll be updating it fairly regularly, about every day or two. If anyone is interested I'd be happy if they had a look and made some comments once in a while.



Great move! I actually wanted to ask wether you @Arminkh or @PeeD wanted to start a blog in order to counter the likes of Babak khialati. Make sure to post a link here in relevant threads every time you have a new entry so that you increase your page visits. That would increase the chances to come higher up in search engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

scimitar19 said:


> View attachment 408289
> 
> this scene is hyper epic
> 
> blocking the skies with missile warheads


Very good animation with nice effects.

However, i think that they shouldn't have used WW2 battle-cruisers in the US fleet. Today, they can only be found in naval museums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sina-1 said:


> Great move! I actually wanted to ask wether you @Arminkh or @PeeD wanted to start a blog in order to counter the likes of Babak khialati. Make sure to post a link here in relevant threads every time you have a new entry so that you increase your page visits. That would increase the chances to come higher up in search engines.



Thanks bro  I just grew tired of the trolling here and since there no other English language site which is _by Iranians, for Iranians _(cheesy I know) I thought I might as well make my own.

I'll make sure to take your advice, looking at analytics this thread has been the biggest source of viewers so far so I'll continue posting links to it. Though I think I'll only do so in this section, I don't want to post in the ME forum for example as that will only invite trolls.

I hope people like Arminkh and PeeD also read and discuss there, their input is always valued whenever I see it.

EDIT: That said, I said "by Iranians, for Iranians", but it is "for" anyone who wants to discuss geopolitical and/or military Iranian issues, regardless of nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## AmirPatriot

*Muhammad bin Salman - Saudi's next anti-Iran King*

Thursday, July 06, 2017

Ever since bin Nayef was removed as Saudi Crown Prince and Muhammad bin Salman promoted to the position, Iranian news agencies have put it as a "soft coup", but I didn't really believe them primarily due to lack of evidence. But this video changed my mind.






MBS is aggressive. As "Minister" of Defence and holding great influence in the Saudi monarchy, he orchestrated the Saudi invasion of Yemen, the Saudi military alliance with a variety of countries, the cutting of diplomatic relations with Iran and Qatar, and the various massive arms purchases like the recent $110 billion deal with Trump.

And since he is young, this sort of aggressive foreign policy is going to be with us for decades. That is nigh on unprecedented given how old previous Saudi monarchs have been.

Clearly, Iran has to respond.

A wide ranging re-armament strategy across all branches of the military (esp. the IRIAF) has to be pursued, and with beefy funding. Most of the military has been left largely unchanged since the 1970s and to a lesser extent the 1990s. MBS seems to think that having a well equipped military is key to countering Iran. A long overdue re-armament would both deter MBS' Saudi and modernise a military that has long been awaiting it. Killing 2 birds with 1 stone.




Even the top tier of Iranian airpower is insufficient against Saudi F-15SA and EF Typhoons

Furthermore, I think the diplomatic stance of Iran has to be altered slightly. Iran has made it clear that it thinks dialogue and "mutual respect". Evidently MBS doesn't think the same. Only recently he said he will work towards battles being fought in Iran. I think Iran knows this, but it still wants to appear as the "good guy" to international opinion. To a large extent I think this is actually working given the crimes Saudi has committed.

But Trump and MBS don't care about that. I think Iran has try to toughen up diplomatically or at least "play it cool". I'm concerned our current stance is being interpreted as a sign of weakness. So make press releases and interviews with diplomats dial down the "dialogue" talk and use more of the condemnation talk, explicitly mentioning Saudi. This has been the case internally at least, with Ayatollah Khamenei and IRGC commanders condemning Saudi in harsh terms. But I think consistency is still important. At the same time, toning down or even belittling public perception of the Saudi "threat" could signal to MBS that his aggressiveness isn't paying off. It is still important to keep the "good guy" thing rolling though, since Europe and Asia is alienated by Trump's controversial policies.




Use of Zolfaqar missiles on ISIS in Deir ez Zor was a powerful statement


There is thankfully some sign that Iran is moving in a direction to increase military capabilities against Saudi Arabia. The recent use of the Zolfaqar missile in Syria has a double meaning:


That Iran is willing to use conventional military force to retaliate against attacks (especially since Iran blamed Saudi for supporting the ISIS attack on Tehran).
The use of the Zolfaqar specifically is especially significant given that it appears to be designed to target Saudi, with its range and precision MRV that is thought to be capable of evading Saudi missile defences.
https://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/07/muhammad-bin-salman-saudis-next-anti.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Muhammed45

@AmirPatriot 
*هوشنگ امیراحمدی:*
*می‌خواهند سپاه را خلع سلاح کرده و تحویل آمریکایی‌ها بدهند*




استاد دانشگاه راتگرز نیوجرسی آمریکا گفت: سپاه موشک لازم دارد اما شما می‌خواهید آن را از سپاه بگیرید و بعد تحریمهایش را هم حفظ می‌کنید. یعنی عملا می‌خواهید سپاه را خلع سلاح و تحویل آمریکایی‌ها بدهید.

*به گزارش مشرق،* هوشنگ امیراحمدی استاد دانشگاه راتگرز ایالت نیوجرسی آمریکا، مدیر مرکز مطالعات خاورمیانه این دانشگاه و رییس و بنیاگذار شورای ایران–آمریکا در گفتگوی اسفند ماه سال 95 خود با خبرنگار 8دی سخنان قابل تأملی درباره نحوه برخورد با سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی مطرح کرد که نگاهی به این سخنان و برخوردهای عجیب و غیرمنتظره اخیر برخی مسئولان ارشد نظام با این نهاد دفاعی نظامی کشور را روشن تر می‌کند:

قبل از برجام ما یک ایران هراسی و اسلام هراسی داشتیم. اگر اوباما 10 سال دیگر هم رئیس جمهور بود شاید برای ایران هراسی تا حدی خوب بود اما حالا که دلواپسان در آمریکا به سرکار آمده‌اند الان ایران هراسی بیشتر و بدتر است. یک کلکی هم در این میان وجود دارد. این آقایان می‌گویند ایران هراسی کم شده است اما در واقع هیچ وقت موضوع ایران هراسی مد نظر نبوده است. جهان از ایران، هراسی نداشت بلکه از نظام و این نوع نگاه هراس داشت. آنها در واقع الان به سپاه‌هراسی دامن می‌زنند. در برجام هیچ تحریمی از سپاه برداشته نشد. معاهده سازمان ملل در بحث موشک هم برای سپاه مشکل ایجاد کرد. الان هم برنامه دارند که سپاه را در لیست تروریست‌ها قرار دهند.

این آقایان متوجه نبودند و نیستند که کارهای آنها صدمه اساسی به سپاه زد. این خیلی خطرناک است. من به سپاه به عنوان نیروی نظامی کشور احترام می‌گذارم و همیشه می‌گویم به سپاه هم در داخل کشور و هم در خارج ظلم می‌شود. شما نیرویی برای حفظ انقلاب اسلامی ایجاد کرده‌اید که وظیفه نظامی و دفاع دارند و به خطر می‌زنند و بعد بخاطر دفاعی که می‌کند بر سرش هم می‌زنیم. یعنی به او تفنگ می‌دهیم که از ما دفاع کند و وقتی به سمت دشمن تیراندازی می‌کند می‌گوییم این چه کاری است که می‌کنید. چرا آدم می‌کشید. شما آدم‌کش هستید. خوب این غیرمنصفانه است. در برجام سپاه چیزی نگرفت در حالی که همه قاچاقچی‌ها و دور زننده‌های تحریم‌ها را از لیست تحریم‌ها برداشتند. در حالی که قبل از همه باید تحریم‌های سپاه برداشته می‌شد. مثلا سپاه موشک لازم دارد اما شما می‌خواهید آن را از سپاه بگیرید و بعد تحریمهایش را هم حفظ می‌کنید. یعنی عملا می‌خواهید سپاه را خلع سلاح کنید و تحویل آمریکایی‌ها بدهید.

آمریکایی‌ها سربازهایشان را می‌فرستند عراق و در آنجا 10 هزار نفر را می‌کشند و بعد در کنگره ایستاده برای آنها نیم ساعت به عنوان قهرمانان کشور دست می‌زنند اما اینجا ما سربازهایمان را به سوریه می‌فرستیم و بعد پشت سر آنها حرف بد هم می‌زنیم و می‌گوییم آنها در سوریه چکار می‌کنند. یک فرهنگ غلط بر علیه نظامی‌ها در این کشور وجود دارد که موجب می‌شود که سپاه خیلی مظلوم واقع شود.

در قانون اساسی ایران آمده است که سپاه در دوران صلح در بازسازی شرکت کند. وقتی خاتم الانبیا می‌خواهد پروژه بگیرد داد و فریاد می‌کنند که اینها می‌خواهند پروژه بگیرند. قانون اساسی اجازه داده است. بزرگترین نهاد مهندسی در آمریکا army corps of engineers یا سپاه مهندسی ارتش است. یعنی آمریکا هم خاتم الانبیا دارد. کسی بر سر آنها نمی‌زند در حالی که یک نهاد عریض و طویل است که بنیانگذار بسیاری از امور می‌باشد. فردی به من می‌گفت تا قبل از احمدی‌نژاد وقتی سپاه در مناقصه‌ی پروژه‌ها شرکت می‌کرد آنها مناقصه سپاه را باز نمی‌کردند. گفتم خوب چرا باز نمی‌کردند. جواب داد چون رقم‌های سپاه خیلی پایین بود و سپاه با هزینه‌های بسیار کمتر پروژه‌ها را اجرا می‌کرد. ضمن اینکه سپاه رشوه نمی‌داد اما بخش خصوصی می‌توانست و این کار را می‌کرد. هر چه هزینه یک پروژه کمتر باشد فساد در آن کمتر است چون کمیسیون کمتر است. کمیسیون یک درصد 100 میلیون، یک میلیون تومان است اما کمیسیون یک میلیون تومان 100 هزار تومان است. آقای احمدی‌نژاد گفت پاکت‌های سپاه را هم باز کنید. در برجام و در موضوعات داخلی دیگر هم وقتی به سپاه رسیدیم بد عمل کردیم. وضعیتی هم برای سپاه ایجاد کردیم و آنها را بین مردم و دولت قرار دادیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> @AmirPatriot
> *هوشنگ امیراحمدی:*
> *می‌خواهند سپاه را خلع سلاح کرده و تحویل آمریکایی‌ها بدهند*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> استاد دانشگاه راتگرز نیوجرسی آمریکا گفت: سپاه موشک لازم دارد اما شما می‌خواهید آن را از سپاه بگیرید و بعد تحریمهایش را هم حفظ می‌کنید. یعنی عملا می‌خواهید سپاه را خلع سلاح و تحویل آمریکایی‌ها بدهید.
> 
> *به گزارش مشرق،* هوشنگ امیراحمدی استاد دانشگاه راتگرز ایالت نیوجرسی آمریکا، مدیر مرکز مطالعات خاورمیانه این دانشگاه و رییس و بنیاگذار شورای ایران–آمریکا در گفتگوی اسفند ماه سال 95 خود با خبرنگار 8دی سخنان قابل تأملی درباره نحوه برخورد با سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی مطرح کرد که نگاهی به این سخنان و برخوردهای عجیب و غیرمنتظره اخیر برخی مسئولان ارشد نظام با این نهاد دفاعی نظامی کشور را روشن تر می‌کند:
> 
> قبل از برجام ما یک ایران هراسی و اسلام هراسی داشتیم. اگر اوباما 10 سال دیگر هم رئیس جمهور بود شاید برای ایران هراسی تا حدی خوب بود اما حالا که دلواپسان در آمریکا به سرکار آمده‌اند الان ایران هراسی بیشتر و بدتر است. یک کلکی هم در این میان وجود دارد. این آقایان می‌گویند ایران هراسی کم شده است اما در واقع هیچ وقت موضوع ایران هراسی مد نظر نبوده است. جهان از ایران، هراسی نداشت بلکه از نظام و این نوع نگاه هراس داشت. آنها در واقع الان به سپاه‌هراسی دامن می‌زنند. در برجام هیچ تحریمی از سپاه برداشته نشد. معاهده سازمان ملل در بحث موشک هم برای سپاه مشکل ایجاد کرد. الان هم برنامه دارند که سپاه را در لیست تروریست‌ها قرار دهند.
> 
> این آقایان متوجه نبودند و نیستند که کارهای آنها صدمه اساسی به سپاه زد. این خیلی خطرناک است. من به سپاه به عنوان نیروی نظامی کشور احترام می‌گذارم و همیشه می‌گویم به سپاه هم در داخل کشور و هم در خارج ظلم می‌شود. شما نیرویی برای حفظ انقلاب اسلامی ایجاد کرده‌اید که وظیفه نظامی و دفاع دارند و به خطر می‌زنند و بعد بخاطر دفاعی که می‌کند بر سرش هم می‌زنیم. یعنی به او تفنگ می‌دهیم که از ما دفاع کند و وقتی به سمت دشمن تیراندازی می‌کند می‌گوییم این چه کاری است که می‌کنید. چرا آدم می‌کشید. شما آدم‌کش هستید. خوب این غیرمنصفانه است. در برجام سپاه چیزی نگرفت در حالی که همه قاچاقچی‌ها و دور زننده‌های تحریم‌ها را از لیست تحریم‌ها برداشتند. در حالی که قبل از همه باید تحریم‌های سپاه برداشته می‌شد. مثلا سپاه موشک لازم دارد اما شما می‌خواهید آن را از سپاه بگیرید و بعد تحریمهایش را هم حفظ می‌کنید. یعنی عملا می‌خواهید سپاه را خلع سلاح کنید و تحویل آمریکایی‌ها بدهید.
> 
> آمریکایی‌ها سربازهایشان را می‌فرستند عراق و در آنجا 10 هزار نفر را می‌کشند و بعد در کنگره ایستاده برای آنها نیم ساعت به عنوان قهرمانان کشور دست می‌زنند اما اینجا ما سربازهایمان را به سوریه می‌فرستیم و بعد پشت سر آنها حرف بد هم می‌زنیم و می‌گوییم آنها در سوریه چکار می‌کنند. یک فرهنگ غلط بر علیه نظامی‌ها در این کشور وجود دارد که موجب می‌شود که سپاه خیلی مظلوم واقع شود.
> 
> در قانون اساسی ایران آمده است که سپاه در دوران صلح در بازسازی شرکت کند. وقتی خاتم الانبیا می‌خواهد پروژه بگیرد داد و فریاد می‌کنند که اینها می‌خواهند پروژه بگیرند. قانون اساسی اجازه داده است. بزرگترین نهاد مهندسی در آمریکا army corps of engineers یا سپاه مهندسی ارتش است. یعنی آمریکا هم خاتم الانبیا دارد. کسی بر سر آنها نمی‌زند در حالی که یک نهاد عریض و طویل است که بنیانگذار بسیاری از امور می‌باشد. فردی به من می‌گفت تا قبل از احمدی‌نژاد وقتی سپاه در مناقصه‌ی پروژه‌ها شرکت می‌کرد آنها مناقصه سپاه را باز نمی‌کردند. گفتم خوب چرا باز نمی‌کردند. جواب داد چون رقم‌های سپاه خیلی پایین بود و سپاه با هزینه‌های بسیار کمتر پروژه‌ها را اجرا می‌کرد. ضمن اینکه سپاه رشوه نمی‌داد اما بخش خصوصی می‌توانست و این کار را می‌کرد. هر چه هزینه یک پروژه کمتر باشد فساد در آن کمتر است چون کمیسیون کمتر است. کمیسیون یک درصد 100 میلیون، یک میلیون تومان است اما کمیسیون یک میلیون تومان 100 هزار تومان است. آقای احمدی‌نژاد گفت پاکت‌های سپاه را هم باز کنید. در برجام و در موضوعات داخلی دیگر هم وقتی به سپاه رسیدیم بد عمل کردیم. وضعیتی هم برای سپاه ایجاد کردیم و آنها را بین مردم و دولت قرار دادیم.



Sorry but I didn't read past the title. 

*Nobody *is calling for the disarmament of the IRGC. To do so would be political suicide. Only recently the parliament allocated a further $600 million tp the IRGC. 

In my opinion no military should be involved in economic activities, whether it is the artesh or sepah. Their job is military, they can do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

AmirPatriot said:


> Sorry but I didn't read past the title.
> 
> *Nobody *is calling for the disarmament of the IRGC. To do so would be political suicide. Only recently the parliament allocated a further $600 million tp the IRGC.


Rouhani.....


> In my opinion no military should be involved in economic activities, whether it is the artesh or sepah. Their job is military, they can do that.


Military should do economic activities to become more powerful


mohammad45 said:


> @AmirPatriot
> *هوشنگ امیراحمدی:*
> *می‌خواهند سپاه را خلع سلاح کرده و تحویل آمریکایی‌ها بدهند*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> استاد دانشگاه راتگرز نیوجرسی آمریکا گفت: سپاه موشک لازم دارد اما شما می‌خواهید آن را از سپاه بگیرید و بعد تحریمهایش را هم حفظ می‌کنید. یعنی عملا می‌خواهید سپاه را خلع سلاح و تحویل آمریکایی‌ها بدهید.
> 
> *به گزارش مشرق،* هوشنگ امیراحمدی استاد دانشگاه راتگرز ایالت نیوجرسی آمریکا، مدیر مرکز مطالعات خاورمیانه این دانشگاه و رییس و بنیاگذار شورای ایران–آمریکا در گفتگوی اسفند ماه سال 95 خود با خبرنگار 8دی سخنان قابل تأملی درباره نحوه برخورد با سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی مطرح کرد که نگاهی به این سخنان و برخوردهای عجیب و غیرمنتظره اخیر برخی مسئولان ارشد نظام با این نهاد دفاعی نظامی کشور را روشن تر می‌کند:
> 
> قبل از برجام ما یک ایران هراسی و اسلام هراسی داشتیم. اگر اوباما 10 سال دیگر هم رئیس جمهور بود شاید برای ایران هراسی تا حدی خوب بود اما حالا که دلواپسان در آمریکا به سرکار آمده‌اند الان ایران هراسی بیشتر و بدتر است. یک کلکی هم در این میان وجود دارد. این آقایان می‌گویند ایران هراسی کم شده است اما در واقع هیچ وقت موضوع ایران هراسی مد نظر نبوده است. جهان از ایران، هراسی نداشت بلکه از نظام و این نوع نگاه هراس داشت. آنها در واقع الان به سپاه‌هراسی دامن می‌زنند. در برجام هیچ تحریمی از سپاه برداشته نشد. معاهده سازمان ملل در بحث موشک هم برای سپاه مشکل ایجاد کرد. الان هم برنامه دارند که سپاه را در لیست تروریست‌ها قرار دهند.
> 
> این آقایان متوجه نبودند و نیستند که کارهای آنها صدمه اساسی به سپاه زد. این خیلی خطرناک است. من به سپاه به عنوان نیروی نظامی کشور احترام می‌گذارم و همیشه می‌گویم به سپاه هم در داخل کشور و هم در خارج ظلم می‌شود. شما نیرویی برای حفظ انقلاب اسلامی ایجاد کرده‌اید که وظیفه نظامی و دفاع دارند و به خطر می‌زنند و بعد بخاطر دفاعی که می‌کند بر سرش هم می‌زنیم. یعنی به او تفنگ می‌دهیم که از ما دفاع کند و وقتی به سمت دشمن تیراندازی می‌کند می‌گوییم این چه کاری است که می‌کنید. چرا آدم می‌کشید. شما آدم‌کش هستید. خوب این غیرمنصفانه است. در برجام سپاه چیزی نگرفت در حالی که همه قاچاقچی‌ها و دور زننده‌های تحریم‌ها را از لیست تحریم‌ها برداشتند. در حالی که قبل از همه باید تحریم‌های سپاه برداشته می‌شد. مثلا سپاه موشک لازم دارد اما شما می‌خواهید آن را از سپاه بگیرید و بعد تحریمهایش را هم حفظ می‌کنید. یعنی عملا می‌خواهید سپاه را خلع سلاح کنید و تحویل آمریکایی‌ها بدهید.
> 
> آمریکایی‌ها سربازهایشان را می‌فرستند عراق و در آنجا 10 هزار نفر را می‌کشند و بعد در کنگره ایستاده برای آنها نیم ساعت به عنوان قهرمانان کشور دست می‌زنند اما اینجا ما سربازهایمان را به سوریه می‌فرستیم و بعد پشت سر آنها حرف بد هم می‌زنیم و می‌گوییم آنها در سوریه چکار می‌کنند. یک فرهنگ غلط بر علیه نظامی‌ها در این کشور وجود دارد که موجب می‌شود که سپاه خیلی مظلوم واقع شود.
> 
> در قانون اساسی ایران آمده است که سپاه در دوران صلح در بازسازی شرکت کند. وقتی خاتم الانبیا می‌خواهد پروژه بگیرد داد و فریاد می‌کنند که اینها می‌خواهند پروژه بگیرند. قانون اساسی اجازه داده است. بزرگترین نهاد مهندسی در آمریکا army corps of engineers یا سپاه مهندسی ارتش است. یعنی آمریکا هم خاتم الانبیا دارد. کسی بر سر آنها نمی‌زند در حالی که یک نهاد عریض و طویل است که بنیانگذار بسیاری از امور می‌باشد. فردی به من می‌گفت تا قبل از احمدی‌نژاد وقتی سپاه در مناقصه‌ی پروژه‌ها شرکت می‌کرد آنها مناقصه سپاه را باز نمی‌کردند. گفتم خوب چرا باز نمی‌کردند. جواب داد چون رقم‌های سپاه خیلی پایین بود و سپاه با هزینه‌های بسیار کمتر پروژه‌ها را اجرا می‌کرد. ضمن اینکه سپاه رشوه نمی‌داد اما بخش خصوصی می‌توانست و این کار را می‌کرد. هر چه هزینه یک پروژه کمتر باشد فساد در آن کمتر است چون کمیسیون کمتر است. کمیسیون یک درصد 100 میلیون، یک میلیون تومان است اما کمیسیون یک میلیون تومان 100 هزار تومان است. آقای احمدی‌نژاد گفت پاکت‌های سپاه را هم باز کنید. در برجام و در موضوعات داخلی دیگر هم وقتی به سپاه رسیدیم بد عمل کردیم. وضعیتی هم برای سپاه ایجاد کردیم و آنها را بین مردم و دولت قرار دادیم.


Great article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

AmirPatriot said:


> I have a blog, https://irangeomil.blogspot.com/, on Iranian Geopolitical and Military issues. I'll be updating it fairly regularly, about every day or two. If anyone is interested I'd be happy if they had a look and made some comments once in a while.



Good!

I think we should move the entire conversation to your blog instead of this Wahabi sympathizing forum. Most of us come here to read the news. We can avoid having trolls spamming Iranian discussions with garbage .



AmirPatriot said:


> *Muhammad bin Salman - Saudi's next anti-Iran King*
> 
> Thursday, July 06, 2017
> 
> Ever since bin Nayef was removed as Saudi Crown Prince and Muhammad bin Salman promoted to the position, Iranian news agencies have put it as a "soft coup", but I didn't really believe them primarily due to lack of evidence. But this video changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBS is aggressive. As "Minister" of Defence and holding great influence in the Saudi monarchy, he orchestrated the Saudi invasion of Yemen, the Saudi military alliance with a variety of countries, the cutting of diplomatic relations with Iran and Qatar, and the various massive arms purchases like the recent $110 billion deal with Trump.
> 
> And since he is young, this sort of aggressive foreign policy is going to be with us for decades. That is nigh on unprecedented given how old previous Saudi monarchs have been.
> 
> Clearly, Iran has to respond.
> 
> A wide ranging re-armament strategy across all branches of the military (esp. the IRIAF) has to be pursued, and with beefy funding. Most of the military has been left largely unchanged since the 1970s and to a lesser extent the 1990s. MBS seems to think that having a well equipped military is key to countering Iran. A long overdue re-armament would both deter MBS' Saudi and modernise a military that has long been awaiting it. Killing 2 birds with 1 stone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the top tier of Iranian airpower is insufficient against Saudi F-15SA and EF Typhoons
> 
> Furthermore, I think the diplomatic stance of Iran has to be altered slightly. Iran has made it clear that it thinks dialogue and "mutual respect". Evidently MBS doesn't think the same. Only recently he said he will work towards battles being fought in Iran. I think Iran knows this, but it still wants to appear as the "good guy" to international opinion. To a large extent I think this is actually working given the crimes Saudi has committed.
> 
> But Trump and MBS don't care about that. I think Iran has try to toughen up diplomatically or at least "play it cool". I'm concerned our current stance is being interpreted as a sign of weakness. So make press releases and interviews with diplomats dial down the "dialogue" talk and use more of the condemnation talk, explicitly mentioning Saudi. This has been the case internally at least, with Ayatollah Khamenei and IRGC commanders condemning Saudi in harsh terms. But I think consistency is still important. At the same time, toning down or even belittling public perception of the Saudi "threat" could signal to MBS that his aggressiveness isn't paying off. It is still important to keep the "good guy" thing rolling though, since Europe and Asia is alienated by Trump's controversial policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use of Zolfaqar missiles on ISIS in Deir ez Zor was a powerful statement
> 
> 
> There is thankfully some sign that Iran is moving in a direction to increase military capabilities against Saudi Arabia. The recent use of the Zolfaqar missile in Syria has a double meaning:
> 
> 
> That Iran is willing to use conventional military force to retaliate against attacks (especially since Iran blamed Saudi for supporting the ISIS attack on Tehran).
> The use of the Zolfaqar specifically is especially significant given that it appears to be designed to target Saudi, with its range and precision MRV that is thought to be capable of evading Saudi missile defences.
> https://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/07/muhammad-bin-salman-saudis-next-anti.html



MBS is batting O for three ( Iraq,Syria, Yemen). don't worry, with their oil money running out I'll be back to their mud huts in our life time.


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> Sorry but I didn't read past the title.
> 
> *Nobody *is calling for the disarmament of the IRGC. To do so would be political suicide. Only recently the parliament allocated a further $600 million tp the IRGC.
> 
> In my opinion no military should be involved in economic activities, whether it is the artesh or sepah. Their job is military, they can do that.


I would agree with that if our screwed governance system gives the oil, gas fields and civil companies like IKCO to our own universities and students. Otherwise i prefer IRGC be the beneficial not western colonial companies.
Even in USA, military has a great share in civil projects, FYI Amir, recently Rouhani's government imposed hard sanctions on IRGC.
I just recently spoke to a pasdar sepahi. He was so bothered with this government. First Told me a story about Afghanistan-Pakistan boundaries and Sepahi martyrs, well let's leave that issue. I'm talking about economic affairs. He told me that Pasdar Sepahis cannot receive their salary from every bank, after accepting FATF by Rouhani's team which considers IRGC's rounding of sanctions as a laundering process, many national big banks have sanctioned IRGC's bank accounts.
On the other hand, to have bigger leverages on IRGC, reformists are accusing IRGC of being dictators in the field of national and civil affairs. Some one like Zanganeh who is a true corrupt POS abused this situation and gifted Iran's gas fields to French Total company for 20 years. For f***'s sake Amir! 20 years!!!!!!!!!!! Are we in Qajar era or there is a problem with my countrymen?
Please listen to this man and whatever you say after understanding the truth i would agree with. Don't lose a single moment of his words.
http://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/718956/فیلم-افشاگری-زاکانی-درباره-ارتباط-جهانگیری-با-مشایی
http://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/598634/فیلم-افشاگری-زاکانی-علیه-حسین-فریدون
http://www.aparat.com/v/pAzQ5
http://www.aparat.com/v/Gm0qE
http://www.aparat.com/v/qLKF7
http://www.aparat.com/v/4abJk
http://www.aparat.com/v/2CpNg
If you don't have the time to watch them, watch only this one. A great conclusion of our screwed governments:
http://www.aparat.com/v/ijQnY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Parsipride said:


> I think we should move the entire conversation to your blog instead of this Wahabi sympathizing forum. Most of us come here to read the news. We can avoid having trolls spamming Iranian discussions with garbage .



I approve of this! 



mohammad45 said:


> I would agree with that if our screwed governance system gives the oil, gas fields and civil companies like IKCO to our own universities and students



So would I but there are few companies that have the money, experience or technology to take our oil, gas and other companies forward. FDI is a fact of economics bro, and we need it. The oil industry alone needs $200 billion of investment. Now tell me where are going to find $200 billion, or even $150 billion or $100 billion internally. We don't have that sort of money in Iran, and we are behind on technology that big firms like Total or CNPC can offer.

We have to follow the China formula of international trade. Get lots of FDI that will grow our economy at a maximal rate. Contact will these high tech international firms can cultivate our own domestic technology. With this gradual gaining of know-how we can do more and more projects by ourselves, without involving the military.

In fact, this has already started. Just last year MAPNA signed a contract with Siemens that involved investment in Iran. It _also _included transfer of technology for F class gas turbines to MAPNA. Bearing in mind that gas turbines are similar to jet engines in many respects.



mohammad45 said:


> Even in USA, military has a great share in civil projects



And as we know, the US is a highly militarised country.



mohammad45 said:


> I'm talking about economic affairs. He told me that Pasdar Sepahis cannot receive their salary from every bank, after accepting FATF by Rouhani's team which considers IRGC's rounding of sanctions as a laundering process, many national big banks have sanctioned IRGC's bank accounts.



Well, while morally admirable, the IRGC was money laundering from a purely legal standpoint. 

Anyway, while it may have been useful for the IRGC to help keep the country running in the short term, how are you going remove them from the economy in the long term? For a start, they have a lot of political influence. They are also one of the biggest companies in Iran and are hard to compete with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> So would I but there are few companies that have the money, experience or technology to take our oil, gas and other companies forward. FDI is a fact of economics bro, and we need it. The oil industry alone needs $200 billion of investment. Now tell me where are going to find $200 billion, or even $150 billion or $100 billion internally. We don't have that sort of money in Iran, and we are behind on technology that big firms like Total or CNPC can offer.


Well, i have read some articles about this issue. Big companies like Total or Shell do not bring that huge money at once. They come up with almost 2-3 billion dollars and after extracting oil or Gas, they pay both of their debts, shares to the hosting country and a small part of the remaining benefit will be added to the invested money till fulfilling the entire promised investment in the contract, your mentioned 200 billion for example. Every company has that process, IRGC's petrochemical sub-companies had similar offers but these guys want their share of selling oil and Gas. If you listened to Zakani, he said that some people like Zanganeh or others receive a share in those contracts. حق دلالی. 
توصیه دارم دلیل فروش گاز مفت به ترکیه رو مطالعه کنی. منشا اصلی شکایت ترکیه اولا بی مسئولیتی ایرانی ها در تلافی جویی بود ثانیا فروش گاز ارزان به امارات توسط جناب زنگنه . همین که زنگنه دوباره وزیر نفت شد همه کارگروه تنظیم شکایات در بخش شرکت ملی نفت ایران رو از کار بیکار کرد و اون شرکت بزرگ رو که از حق نفتی ما دفاع میکرد به کل نابود کرد. کرسنت رو هم تحقیق کن تا این یارو رو بیشتر و بهتر بشناسی
این هرزه کثافت 24 ساله با این دولت وزیر نفت ایرانه. به نظرت ما عاقل تر از این یارو نداریم بین 80 میلیون ایرانی؟


AmirPatriot said:


> We have to follow the China formula of international trade. Get lots of FDI that will grow our economy at a maximal rate. Contact will these high tech international firms can cultivate our own domestic technology. With this gradual gaining of know-how we can do more and more projects by ourselves, without involving the military.


Yep, i love Chinese people's stance. Their history is full of oppression by western colonialists but they stood on their two feet for once and forever and now they can offer a united progressed society to whole world which has grown and thrived. We must learn from them how to fight and say big NO to the oppressors. 
Never depend but learn from them. 
Whether i like it or not bro, they kicked IRGC out of every single civil projects. Remember when Zarif the big smile kid was in France, both France and European countries imposed sanctions on individuals of Sepah. Especifically Sardar Soleimani, demanding Iranian government to stop his trips to Iraq and Syria. They are asking us to drop both Syria and Iraq and leave them to ISIS and in American made chaos because the big smile kid is dealing with western colonialist bastards. Why do i call them bastard, well they managed ISIS. No one can deny this. KSA is nobody the plan for greater Israel and weakening Asian giants through their extremist Islamist idiots is a western policy. 


AmirPatriot said:


> We have to follow the China formula of international trade. Get lots of FDI that will grow our economy at a maximal rate. Contact will these high tech international firms can cultivate our own domestic technology. With this gradual gaining of know-how we can do more and more projects by ourselves, without involving the military.


Bro, USA is not whole the world. 
I remember, during Khatami's government French companies also had promised for transfer of technology but it never happened. Believe me, a company like Total that owes it's existence to it's technological superiority, will never lose it's leverage. If they give that technology up to us then how can they come back? that's a wet dream. If you are looking for a friendly TOT, i offer you China. 


AmirPatriot said:


> In fact, this has already started. Just last year MAPNA signed a contract with Siemens that involved investment in Iran. It _also _included transfer of technology for F class gas turbines to MAPNA. Bearing in mind that gas turbines are similar to jet engines in many respects.


That's right, Germany can be trusted unlike those colonialists. 


AmirPatriot said:


> Well, while morally admirable, the IRGC was money laundering from a purely legal standpoint.


They are sanctioned by both our governors and foreign governments. They have to at least stay alive. And we are proud of their missiles LOL. Without their sacrifices we could be an other Libya and with all these different religions and tribes within, we can be worse than Afghanistan. IRGC's every Rial is being spent for our own security and ensures our safety by killing ISIS militants not in Iran but in Syria. Every single ballistic missile is invested by IRGC not our screwed governments. 
Tehran accident happened when they were weakened. If west succeeds to weaken and get rid of them, wait for western democracy hahah. They will come asap. 


AmirPatriot said:


> Anyway, while it may have been useful for the IRGC to help keep the country running in the short term, how are you going remove them from the economy in the long term? For a start, they have a lot of political influence. They are also one of the biggest companies in Iran and are hard to compete with.


IRGC is in our house. They are our brothers not even a common brother, at every single moment they are ready to die for Iran's security. If we ask them, they will leave easily. Look, with whole that strength that they had, a POS like Rouhani can impose sanctions on them and call them dictators. Our folks deserve Qajariyeh bro, i'm starting to believe it. I wonder why did we kick Shah out of country, he could bargain and deal with the best companies like Rytheor, Grumman. Siemens was begging him LOL, if our goal was to be a dependent country and being an screwed vassal state, Shah was the best choice. We started it there is no Ctrl+z option, we have already made enemies like Israel and USA. No way to return but a light way to go and become second China. Thanks to Zanganeh, we have an other قرارداد دارسی which is called IPC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

Two interesting facts on what Yavar said:

Yes Qiam is a family, a Iranian TV program already suggested that while counting Iranian missiles a few years ago.
The HS-14 missile being maybe Qiam-5? Could be out of the air, but then there is one little detail hinting otherwise: Qiam-1 already had an integral intertank design, something which is not SCUD design practice but a design solution used in the R-27. The HS-12 and HS-14 also have that same intersection design trait as a big part of its design heritage is from the R-27.

If Yavar would have posted a photo of the Ghadr or Emad... those do not have that special design detail.
Could be coincidence but together with Yavars inside knowledge... who knows maybe the HS-14 is a Qiam-5!

But on one point I think Yavar is wrong: Many years ago I invented the Shahab-3B designation to describe the Ghadr prototype and it spread around the net. There is no proof that Iran used the B designation for a more advanced Shahab-3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

AmirPatriot said:


> Thanks bro  I just grew tired of the trolling here and since there no other English language site which is _by Iranians, for Iranians _(cheesy I know) I thought I might as well make my own.
> 
> I'll make sure to take your advice, looking at analytics this thread has been the biggest source of viewers so far so I'll continue posting links to it. Though I think I'll only do so in this section, I don't want to post in the ME forum for example as that will only invite trolls.
> 
> I hope people like Arminkh and PeeD also read and discuss there, their input is always valued whenever I see it.
> 
> EDIT: That said, I said "by Iranians, for Iranians", but it is "for" anyone who wants to discuss geopolitical and/or military Iranian issues, regardless of nationality.


Send me a link when it is ready and I will be there.


----------



## yavar

*Palestinian leader Haniyeh thanks Iran for supporting Al-Qassam Brigades تشکراسماعیل هنیه *
*از ايران*
تشکر رئيس دفتر سياسی حماس اسماعیل هنیه از ايران




رئیس دفتر سیاسی جنبش مقاومت اسلامی فلسطین در کنفرانس خبری گفت که مسجدالاقصی کاملا متعلق به اسلام باقی خواهد ماند و از ایران به دلیل حمایت از مقاومت تشکر می‌کنیم.
mshrgh.ir/745883
Hamas thanks Iran for its support
In his first speech since being elected Hamas leader, Ismail Haniyeh thanks Iran for supporting the Al-Qassam Brigades.


----------



## SubWater

Riding shark in Iran is new sport




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883329050118418432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Arminkh said:


> Send me a link when it is ready and I will be there.


It is ready right now bro, http://irangeomil.blogspot.com. 3 posts so far, thinking what to do for the next 



SubWater said:


> Riding shark in Iran is new sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883329050118418432



Strictly speaking a whale shark, but still crazy.



mohammad45 said:


> Every company has that process, IRGC's petrochemical sub-companies had similar offers but these guys want their share of selling oil and Gas.



IRGC cannot compete with the rest of the world in terms of funds... it just can't. No way can it provide $200 billion in 5 years.



mohammad45 said:


> Whether i like it or not bro, they kicked IRGC out of every single civil projects. Remember when Zarif the big smile kid was in France, both France and European countries imposed sanctions on individuals of Sepah. Especifically Sardar Soleimani, demanding Iranian government to stop his trips to Iraq and Syria. They are asking us to drop both Syria and Iraq and leave them to ISIS and in American made chaos because the big smile kid is dealing with western colonialist bastards. Why do i call them bastard, well they managed ISIS. No one can deny this. KSA is nobody the plan for greater Israel and weakening Asian giants through their extremist Islamist idiots is a western policy.



And I bet the westerners will tell you while Zarif and Kerry were smiling, we liberated Aleppo  it works both ways.



mohammad45 said:


> They are sanctioned by both our governors and foreign governments. They have to at least stay alive. And we are proud of their missiles LOL. Without their sacrifices we could be an other Libya and with all these different religions and tribes within, we can be worse than Afghanistan. IRGC's every Rial is being spent for our own security and ensures our safety by killing ISIS militants not in Iran but in Syria. Every single ballistic missile is invested by IRGC not our screwed governments.



I wasn't against IRGC's military activities - that is their job after all. I was against economic activities.



mohammad45 said:


> IRGC is in our house. They are our brothers not even a common brother, at every single moment they are ready to die for Iran's security. If we ask them, they will leave easily.



Well just because they are on our side doesn't mean they cannot be detrimental.

IRGC is anr ideological organisation. It will believe it is doing right, and will resist attempts to stop it from doing what it thinks is right. However, what the IRGC thinks is right for the country may actually harm us.


----------



## SubWater

AmirPatriot said:


> I wasn't against IRGC's military activities - that is their job after all. I was against economic activities.


Hello Amir 
I just curious about your opinion about irgc's economic activities outside of country..
Do you think that is bad also??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

SubWater said:


> Hello Amir
> I just curious about your opinion about irgc's economic activities outside of country..
> Do you think that is bad also??


IRGC has economic activities outside the country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

AmirPatriot said:


> IRGC has economic activities outside the country?


Ops
What I should say.
Amir I expect more from you.
They were even Trump partner in ...
Forget it dude.


----------



## SubWater

@AmirPatriot 
dude I found this article in internet.
It's very long but if you have time read it
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/13/donald-trumps-worst-deal


----------



## yavar

AmirPatriot said:


> IRGC has economic activities outside the country?


yes. Khatam de country al-anbiya base does project out side country for other countries like Azerbaijan


----------



## yavar

*Iran confiscated weapons depot of Jaish al-Adl terrorist group کشف سلاح از گروهک تروریستی در سراوان*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

in case of any doubts of treason, Rouhani and trump two sides of the same sword:
*Rouhani and Trump: Together against Iran’s Men with Guns?*


----------



## AmirPatriot

SubWater said:


> @AmirPatriot
> dude I found this article in internet.
> It's very long but if you have time read it
> http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/03/13/donald-trumps-worst-deal



Oh, that? Yeah, I remember that. Well safe to say their economic activities outside the country are much less than inside.

To answer your question, I think all instances of the military doing economic activities are wrong and risky, including internationally.


----------



## Zathura

*Putting Democratic Leadership Back On The Agenda In Iran*
A permanent state of crisis has intersected with the Supreme leader’s actions to create conditions for the emergence of a new ‘post-reformist’ conjuncture. Could this lead to a paradigm shift in Iran?
A historical conjuncture is a ‘period during which the different social, political, economic and ideological contradictions that are at work in society come together to give it a specific and distinctive shape’ – and provide conditions for a new state of social affairs.
For example, the coming together of BREXIT, a failed coup by New Labour MPs against Jeremy Corbyn and the general hostility of the media against him provided the Conservative Party with a tremendous lead over Labour. With an effective electoral machine behind Theresa May, the party portrayed the opposition leader “as an amusing, eccentric joke that could be squashed like a fly that had already had its wings ripped off.”
Unlike Corbyn, however, May failed to realize that she was representing and defending a failed neo-liberal economy which, having been forced upon people for years in the form of ‘austerity’, has created simmering discontent.
Society is in such a state of crisis that many people are now questioning the neo-liberal mantra that ‘there is no alternative.’ Corbyn presented an alternative, which the Tories believed to be dead. The rest, as they say, is history.

A new historical conjuncture in Iran
This is not the only interesting conjuncture emerging. Not long after Jeremy Corbyn became the undisputed leader of the Labour Party, political circumstances also unexpectedly shifted in Iran. Political contradiction is not new here. Because of an intrinsic contradiction within the Iranian constitution, there are always tensions between the unelected ‘supreme leader’ and the ‘elected’ president. These are usually ignored or made invisible by the subservience of the president to the leader.
However, after the May 2017 presidential election, president-elect Rouhani realized that he would be unable to fulfill his campaign promises due to increasing economic and political interference from the Revolutionary Guards, which he has called an ‘armed government.’
As the country’s economy deteriorates faster and is accompanied by looming environmental catastrophe (desertification, an unprecedented fall of the underground water tables, the drying up of rivers and lakes, mainly due to mismanagement and the ‘water mafia’ controlled by the Revolutionary Guards), so does his frustration.
In addition, Supreme Leader Khamenei has been trying to pave the way for his son, Mojtaba, to succeed him. He believes this will maintain his policy of crisis-creation in order to create a ‘Shia belt’ across the Middle East. As this presented an existential threat to the county, Rouhani decided that enough was enough and indirectly challenged both the guards and Khamenei’s efforts to appoint his son.
He invoked the early history of Islam, arguing that Imam Ali, the Fourth Kalif and first Shia imam, became a leader through people’s will and consensus. He referred to Ali’s famous statement that he would never have accepted the leadership without the people’s consent and that he would remove himself as soon as this consent wanes.
This matters in Iran, as it challenges the concept of ‘_velayate-motlageh-faqih’_ (the absolute rule of a jurist), which asserts that the leader is chosen by God through appointment (not elected) and the only task of the Council of Experts is to discover such an appoitnment – this is the linchpin of the Iranian regime.
Rouhani’s challenge alarmed Khamenei, who warned Rouhani that if he did not observe this line he would have the destiny of Banisadr, Iran’s first president, who was said to have polarized society to the extent he had to be removed.

Who was Banisadr?
Abolhassan Banisadr was the first elected president of Iran after the 1979 Revolution. The struggle that ensued between him and the Islamic Republican Party (IRP) and its allies became an open struggle between freedom and despotism within the government.
Ayatollah Khomeini openly sided with the IRP, Banisadr then warned people to resist: “what is important is not the elimination of the president, but the fact that the demon of despotism and oppression once again wants to impose itself upon you, the people, and to make the effect of the precious blood of those, which was shed for Islam and freedom, worthless.”
This standoff ultimately ended in a coup against the president in June 1981, which became the stolen narrative of the Iranian revolution.

‘Fire at will’
Shortly after Khamenei threated a similar fate for Rouhani in June of this year, he also instructed his supporters to ‘fire at will’, giving them a green light to openly challenge the president.
At the annual Jerusalem Day demonstration, many of Khamenei’s supporters indeed surrounded the president, chanting: “Rouhani, Banisadr, happy union!” This was the first time the name of Banisadr had been chanted in the streets of Iran since June 1981. In order to remove the memory of Banisadr from the people’s memories, even the chant “death to Banisadr” had been forbidden.
This action quickly spread across the country, creating a tsunami of interest among people, especially the young. Social media began buzzing with questions about Banisadr and the reasons for his dismissal. People asked: if Khamenei has turned against Rouhani for saying that Iran’s leader should be elected rather than appointed, had Khomeini turned against Banisadr for the same reason? This gave the older generation new opportunities to share their memories of the president and what he stood for.
In a short period of time, people’s views about Banisadr began to transform to such an extent that a famous historian, Hussein Dehbashi, tweeted: “To draw similarity between Banisadr and Rouhani, will not make the latter infamous, but unintentionally, exonerate the former. After 35 years, everybody asks: Why?”
This sudden flurry of interest among young people terrified many of the elites within the regime. A former MP and a well-respected analyst, Mohammad Azad Jalali Zadeh, even wrote an article titled “To equate the president with Banisadr is a prelude to the Iranian version of the Trojan (horse)”.
He argues that “a deep analysis of the contemporary political phenomenon, especially to liken the president, who has 24 million votes, to a member of the opposition outside of the country who intends to overthrow the regime, can be seen like the “Trojan horse”, waiting behind the castle of this land. If it continues, the gates will be opened and our land will become the land of the Trojan. Neither reformists nor the principlists, nor the sacrifices of the youth in this memorable land, will last in the land of the Iranian Trojan. All will be harmed and Iran and the Iranians will suffer destruction. We should not forget this.”
Being alarmed and not knowing how to react, the regime’s elites were confused and divided. Many decided to stay quiet, as further talk about Banisadr would only increase young people’s curiosity. Many others have tried to protect their own positions by continuing to defend the negative narrative about Banisadr, which has circulated for 37 years. They all realize that if the tide rises, they (and their privileges) will be the first to be washed away.
A consensus was therefore reached to stop talking about Banisadr. But this was broken by a big bang when, during a live broadcast of Friday Prayer in Tehran, Mohsen Eje’i, Deputy Chief Justice of Iran, implicitly criticized Rouhani by explicitly attacking Banisadr, calling the latter an arrogant, overbearing leader who had been opposed to the newly founded ‘revolutionary institutions’ in the early post-revolutionary period.
The next day, after sixteen years of waiting, an extensive interview with Banisadr in which he responds to many of the accusations made against him since the 1981 coup was published. Hundreds of thousands of people saw and heard this interview within days on social media, and many asked to see the interview in its entirety. An unprecedented flurry of comments and tweets praising the former president ensued.
Returning to the question of the conjuncture, we turn to the critical cultural theorist Stuart Hall, who once argued that “history moves from one conjuncture to another rather than being an evolutionary flow. And what drives it forward is usually a crisis, when the contradictions that are always at play in any historical moment are condensed.”
In the Iranian context, a permanent state of crisis has intersected with the Supreme leader’s actions to create conditions for the emergence of a new ‘post-reformist’ conjuncture. This will not lead to a ‘paradigm shift’ if Rouhani fights and forces his opponents to step back. If this happens, we will see something like the state of crisis that shadowed the last years of Margaret Thatcher, which did not lead to a major shift but to the premiership of another Tory prime minister, John Major, who continued Thatcher’s policies in a relatively less repressive way.
If Rouhani gives in and submits to the Supreme leader, then the next social movement already has at least one speaker waiting in the wings. The possibility that this could create a home-grown and dynamic democracy in an independent Iran cannot be overestimated. In any case, the genie is out of the bottle.

Source: iranian


----------



## AmirPatriot

*Trump's "Regime Change" Ineptitude*

Saturday, July 08, 2017




What a lineup, eh?

A crowd of neocons and European politicians, a Saudi prince, all at this MEK conference.

Sometimes I wonder if these retards actually _believe _the rubbish Rajavi says, or do they just not care?

...

To read the full post, click here: http://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/07/trumps-regime-change-ineptitude.html

Leave a comment if you like!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

AmirPatriot said:


> *Trump's "Regime Change" Ineptitude*
> 
> Saturday, July 08, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lineup, eh?
> 
> A crowd of neocons and European politicians, a Saudi prince, all at this MEK conference.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if these retards actually _believe _the rubbish Rajavi says, or do they just don't care?
> 
> ...
> 
> To read the full post, click here: http://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/07/trumps-regime-change-ineptitude.html
> 
> Leave a comment if you like!



Clowns like these can never change the course of a unified and caring nation. MEK/MKO are exiles and rejected because they turned their back against their fellow families and neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

In the memory of Iranian Air Force great man (Sepahbod Nader Jahanbani).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC Quds Hajj Qassem Soleimani missiles strike against terrorists in Dayr al-Zawr Syria*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> *Iran IRGC Quds Hajj Qassem Soleimani missiles strike against terrorists in Dayr al-Zawr Syria*



hope to see more missile strikes from Iran, soon liberation of Deir Ezzor will start!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

گفت‌ و گوی ویژه خبری جلالی: افزایش بودجه دفاعی برای مقابله اقدامات ضد ایرانی آمریکا، راه های مقابله

طرح مقابله با اقدامات تروریستی آمریکا اختصاص طرح تخصیص ۲۰۰۰ میلیارد تومان برای گسترش فعالیت‌های موشکی و سپاه قدس
http://www.isna.ir/news/96040703029/


Iran IRIB2 interview Jalali :parliament new bill increase defense budget to counter and naturalized U.S senate new sanctions bill on Iran defense capabilities


----------



## Draco.IMF

https://www.rt.com/business/395885-siemens-russia-crimea-turbines/


I thought the russians are in talk with Iran to get the turbines from Iran?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russia-seeks-to-buy-gas-turbine-from-iran.479522/






Curious why Iran was not able to deliver them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Draco.IMF said:


> https://www.rt.com/business/395885-siemens-russia-crimea-turbines/
> 
> 
> I thought the russians are in talk with Iran to get the turbines from Iran?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russia-seeks-to-buy-gas-turbine-from-iran.479522/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious why Iran was not able to deliver them...



Speaks volume for Iranian nation


----------



## yavar

*Iran President Rouhani: 80% strategic weapons, missiles been made روحانی: سلاح‌های راهبردی ساخته شد*





*Iran IRGC Quds Hajj Qassem: ISIS crimes, Ayatollah Sistani, IRGCAF SU-25, Iraq weapons Supply*


----------



## yavar

*Iraqi Kurdish Barzani No turning back on independence & Turkey Erdogan: Don't dare seek independence*


----------



## Draco.IMF

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201707111055440023-israel-iran-lebanon-syria/

"
*A missile factory currently being built by Iran in Lebanon will be 50 meters below the ground and fortified against Israeli airstrikes, according to a report by the French media outlet Intelligence Online."*

*---> *Fake news, or real deal?


----------



## AmirPatriot

Draco.IMF said:


> https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201707111055440023-israel-iran-lebanon-syria/
> 
> "
> *A missile factory currently being built by Iran in Lebanon will be 50 meters below the ground and fortified against Israeli airstrikes, according to a report by the French media outlet Intelligence Online."*
> 
> *---> *Fake news, or real deal?


Either way, I think it is not enough.

Lebanon basically has little in the way of sovereignty, Israel can pound it from the air relentlessly or even launch some sort of special forces raid (which we know they are good at).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

AmirPatriot said:


> Either way, I think it is not enough.
> 
> Lebanon basically has little in the way of sovereignty, Israel can pound it from the air relentlessly or even launch some sort of special forces raid (which we know they are good at).



i think its fake news.
why you should build such an factory in Lebanon? this can justifie israel agression/bombing of lebanese infrastructure.
Its more logical to build such factories on Syria soil, near Lebanon border, and, if necessary, launching missiles, from syria soil...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@SubWater I was thinking about leaving this forum.

Seriously what is purpose of this forum. wasting your time for some pakistanis!?

Here is collection of dumb, uneducated, backward, spleeny, feeble minded, etc.... people.

If you waste your time for a cat in your neighborhood it is better than writing here. There are not many valid members in this forum hole.


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> @SubWater I was thinking about leaving this forum.
> 
> Seriously what is purpose of this forum. wasting your time for some pakistanis!?



do you have better choice ????
I came here to improve my reading and writing, also I have interest in military machines specially submarines
If you know better place, don't hesitate to inform me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> do you have better choice ????
> I came here to improve my reading and writing, also I have interest in military machines specially submarines
> If you know better place, don't hesitate to inform me.


For military it's very good (if trolls let), but other than that here is a junk troll fest.

Khubi badi halal kon man ta ye modat nemiam. => Iranian dige ham vase in folan folan ha traffic ziad dorost nakonid. Khoda negahdar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> For military it's very good (if trolls let), but other than that here is a junk troll fest.


basically for them is very hard to believe Iranian achievement like precise missiles after traveling 700 km
so, they start trolling to cover their weakness in anywhere
for them is really hard to see Iranian friend victory in Aleppo and Mosul so, they start trolling and insulting Iran

specially, middle east forum is big shit in this site



2800 said:


> Khubi badi halal kon man ta ye modat nemiam. => Iranian dige ham vase in folan folan ha traffic ziad dorost nakonid. Khoda negahdar.


khoda negahdaret bashe va khosh begzaroni ba dokhmalaye tehrani
har vaght vaght kardi bargard Ya khabari az khodet bede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranm

Draco.IMF said:


> i think its fake news.
> why you should build such an factory in Lebanon? this can justifie israel agression/bombing of lebanese infrastructure.
> Its more logical to build such factories on Syria soil, near Lebanon border, and, if necessary, launching missiles, from syria soil...


I think it' just some fake news to justify their next action against future attack on Lebanon's soil.
Probably we will hear some news that Israel has attacked Lebanon in coming days or weeks.


----------



## yavar

سردار حسین دهقان وزیر دفاع: وزیر دفاع آمریکا به طبیب مراجعه کند شاید تب دار بوده و هذیان گفتنه

سردار دهقان: وزیر دفاع آمریکا به طبیب مراجعه کند
http://tn.ai/1462732
وزیر دفاع آمریکا به طبیب مراجعه کند/ ملت ما تهدید و تحقیر را از هیچ قدرتی تحمل نمی‌کنند
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960421000913

Iranian Defense Minister Brigadier General. Hossein Dehghan in response to America's United States Secretary of Defense Gen. James Mattis calling for regime change in Iran at Mercer Island High School Islander 20 Jun 2017 and said : America's defense minister need to visit doctor maybe he'd temperature and hallucinate

Mattis: Iran Needs Regime Change For Relations To Improve With US
http://dailycaller.com/2017/07/10/m...e-for-relations-to-improve-relations-with-us/

Iran to US: Worry about your own domestic problems
http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/ori...an-ghassemi-mattis-defense-regime-change.html


Full transcript: Defense Secretary James Mattis’ interview with The Islander
http://mihsislander.org/2017/06/full-transcript-james-mattis-interview/


----------



## yavar

*satellite images Iran missiles developing site in Baniyas & Tartus Syria ایران در سوریه ساخت موشک*




ایران و در سوریه درحال ساخت موشک بالستیک هستند
وبگاه خبری «زمان الوصل»‌ وابسته به معارضان سوریه مدعی شده است که ایران و روسیه و کره شمالی در حال ساخت موشک‌های بالستیک دوربرد جدید در کارخانه تسلیحاتی در غرب سوریه هستند.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960422000899

Assad made secret visit to Iran-run missiles developing site in Tartus: sources
2017-06-28
Zaman Al Wasl)- Syrian President Bashar al-Assad has made secret visit to a research center run by Tehran for developing long-range missiles and chemical weapons in coastal Tartus province during Eid al-Fiter holiday, well-informed sources said.
The move comes as White House accused the Assad regime on Tuesday of preparing a new chemical attack on eastern and southern Syria
The one-year-old center has been built by Iran in Wadi Jehanam, also known as the Hell Valley, the abysmal valley that separets between Hama and Tartus provinces.
The secret visit of Assad has followed a rare visit to Hama city where the Russian backed tyrant delivered Eid al-Fiter prayers,
https://en.zamanalwsl.net/news/27512.html

Syrian Opposition Website: Assad Visited New Long-Range Missile Facility Near Baniyas
https://www.memri.org/reports/new-iran-supervised-missile-facility-in-syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> *satellite images Iran missiles developing site in Baniyas & Tartus Syria ایران در سوریه ساخت موشک*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ایران و در سوریه درحال ساخت موشک بالستیک هستند
> وبگاه خبری «زمان الوصل»‌ وابسته به معارضان سوریه مدعی شده است که ایران و روسیه و کره شمالی در حال ساخت موشک‌های بالستیک دوربرد جدید در کارخانه تسلیحاتی در غرب سوریه هستند.
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960422000899
> 
> Assad made secret visit to Iran-run missiles developing site in Tartus: sources
> 2017-06-28
> Zaman Al Wasl)- Syrian President Bashar al-Assad has made secret visit to a research center run by Tehran for developing long-range missiles and chemical weapons in coastal Tartus province during Eid al-Fiter holiday, well-informed sources said.
> The move comes as White House accused the Assad regime on Tuesday of preparing a new chemical attack on eastern and southern Syria
> The one-year-old center has been built by Iran in Wadi Jehanam, also known as the Hell Valley, the abysmal valley that separets between Hama and Tartus provinces.
> The secret visit of Assad has followed a rare visit to Hama city where the Russian backed tyrant delivered Eid al-Fiter prayers,
> https://en.zamanalwsl.net/news/27512.html
> 
> Syrian Opposition Website: Assad Visited New Long-Range Missile Facility Near Baniyas
> https://www.memri.org/reports/new-iran-supervised-missile-facility-in-syria



is this going parallel with the new nuclear facility contruction in Qusayr?

http://www.spiegel.de/international...ll-working-on-a-nuclear-weapon-a-1012209.html








*Iran Building Missile and Nuclear Facilities in Syria*

https://www.thetrumpet.com/12359-iran-building-missile-and-nuclear-facilities-in-syria


----------



## Hack-Hook

yavar said:


> *satellite images Iran missiles developing site in Baniyas & Tartus Syria ایران در سوریه ساخت موشک*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ایران و در سوریه درحال ساخت موشک بالستیک هستند
> وبگاه خبری «زمان الوصل»‌ وابسته به معارضان سوریه مدعی شده است که ایران و روسیه و کره شمالی در حال ساخت موشک‌های بالستیک دوربرد جدید در کارخانه تسلیحاتی در غرب سوریه هستند.
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960422000899
> 
> Assad made secret visit to Iran-run missiles developing site in Tartus: sources
> 2017-06-28
> Zaman Al Wasl)- Syrian President Bashar al-Assad has made secret visit to a research center run by Tehran for developing long-range missiles and chemical weapons in coastal Tartus province during Eid al-Fiter holiday, well-informed sources said.
> The move comes as White House accused the Assad regime on Tuesday of preparing a new chemical attack on eastern and southern Syria
> The one-year-old center has been built by Iran in Wadi Jehanam, also known as the Hell Valley, the abysmal valley that separets between Hama and Tartus provinces.
> The secret visit of Assad has followed a rare visit to Hama city where the Russian backed tyrant delivered Eid al-Fiter prayers,
> https://en.zamanalwsl.net/news/27512.html
> 
> Syrian Opposition Website: Assad Visited New Long-Range Missile Facility Near Baniyas
> https://www.memri.org/reports/new-iran-supervised-missile-facility-in-syria


When they put north Korea name in list it made me think that they maybe put some name there to make just some propaganda nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran University of Tehran Surena Mini, Humanoid Robot Karate Chop دانشگاه تهران ربات سورنا مینی*


----------



## padamchen

Any of the old timers know where Abii and Shahin are?

I'd like to be in touch.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Zathura

How long before Israel bombs this facility and get away with it?! Again?!


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## tirdad

Full Moon said:


> In the memory of Iranian Air Force great man (Sepahbod Nader Jahanbani).


داداش این عکس مال کی و کجا هست ؟
قیافه های آشنا تو عکس هستن ولی نمیدونم میتونم اینارو بگم یا نه ...


----------



## Full Moon

tirdad said:


> داداش این عکس مال کی و کجا هست ؟
> قیافه های آشنا تو عکس هستن ولی نمیدونم میتونم اینارو بگم یا نه ...



Sorry, I don't know Farsi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Full Moon said:


> Sorry, I don't know Farsi.


Hi,
I asked :
Do you know when this photo is taken ?
In that pic, there are several war heroes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

tirdad said:


> Hi,
> I asked :
> Do you know when this photo is taken ?
> In that pic, there are several war heroes ...



I don't really know when it was taken. 

Sorry!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC Quds Hajj Qassem Soleimani stopping advances ISIL in Erbil Kurdistan Iraq حاج قاسم*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> Hi,
> I asked :
> Do you know when this photo is taken ?
> In that pic, there are several war heroes ...


He's a wannabe Persian Saudi.

---

Indian movies: 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

2800 said:


> He's a wannabe Persian Saudi.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



So I am finally a wannabe Persian? That's just the funniest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Cthulhu

Full Moon said:


> I don't really know when it was taken.
> 
> Sorry!


So where did you found this photo?


----------



## Full Moon

Cthulhu said:


> So where did you found this photo?



Google has taken me to it. I _somehow_ like the Shah Era in Iran and I read about it from time to time. I do sometimes feel nostalgia for the time when Iran's politics was more mainstream and predictable than the post _enghelab_'s.


----------



## Cthulhu

Full Moon said:


> Google has taken me to it. I _somehow_ like the Shah Era in Iran and I read about it from time to time. I do sometimes feel nostalgia for the time when Iran's politics was more mainstream and predictable than the post _enghelab_'s.


Sepahbod Nader Jahanbani was executed by a mass murderer (Sadegh Khalkhali) for no reason at all, It's really a big shame what they did to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Cthulhu said:


> Sepahbod Nader Jahanbani was executed by a mass murderer (Sadegh Khalkhali) for no reason at all, It's really a big shame what they did to him.



I can't agree more. Although one must say that Sadegh Khalkhali's Court room wasn't even worth the name of a Court. Khalkhali was pretty much the "clerk" that just stated the death penalties ordered by Khomeni. The reason was quite clear actually, as the elimination of the Iranian military leadership would prevent a military coup against the Islamic Republic (something that was too cruel but did work effectively in Khomeni's favor).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Full Moon said:


> So I am finally a wannabe Persian? That's just the funniest thing I have ever heard.




You suffer from bipolar disorder and Iranian complex.

Get lost from Iranian section asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

2800 said:


> You suffer from bipolar disorder and Iranian complex.
> 
> Get lost from Iranian section asap.



Thanks for the compliment. Well, there are mods here that can determine who stays here and who doesn't.


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## friendly_troll96




----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB2 report IRGC Quds Martyr Gen Hajj Nassiri گزارش از سردار شهید شعبان نصیری*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

@bobo6661 @Piotr and other Polish members.


----------



## SALMAN F

@Shapur Zol Aktaf do you know if there is a private messenger still on this forum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf do you know if there is a private messenger still on this forum?


No Idea bro...i didnt know if it even existed here. Maybe other members could help here to answer your question...


----------



## tirdad

SALMAN F said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf do you know if there is a private messenger still on this forum?



Hi my dear friend,

By Default, yes it has one ...

but it is Deactivated or deleted by Admin(s) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> No Idea bro...i didnt know if it even existed here. Maybe other members could help here to answer your question...


There was one in this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

What do you think of @Full Moon ezdevajj(ازدواج) her so he can learn Persian(Farsi)??


----------



## Gothic

SALMAN F said:


> View attachment 411918
> View attachment 411917
> What do you think of @Full Moon ezdevajj(ازدواج) her so he can learn Persian(Farsi)??



she always plays prostitutes in iranian movies


----------



## bobo6661

Cthulhu said:


> @bobo6661 @Piotr and other Polish members.



Nice video beautiful country. But drinking and going to prison ehhhh nope;p Beach and no cold beer :/ I will be sincere any muslim majority country is in the last place i want to visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Gothic said:


> she always plays prostitutes in iranian movies


Watch your mouth 
There is no prostitution in iranian movies and she never toke role in playin as prostitute

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gothic

SALMAN F said:


> Watch your mouth
> There is no prostitution in iranian movies and she never toke role in playin as prostitute




_*رسوایی*_ چهارمین ساختهٔ سینمایی مسعود ده‌نمکی است که در ژانر درام/کمدی در ۲۳ اسفند ماه سال ۹۱ به پردهٔ سینماها رفت. این فیلم به موضوعات مذهبی مانند امر به معروف و نهی از منکر اشاره دارد.[۲]




نخستین پوستر فیلم رسوایی، که از وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی مجوز انتشار نگرفت.


*محتویات*
[۱خلاصه داستان

۲انتقادات
۲.۱مخالفان
۲.۲موافقان


۳بازیگران

۴منابع

۵پیوند به بیرون


*خلاصه داستان[ویرایش]*
افسانه دختری زیبارو و فقیر جنوب شهری است که به علاقه‌مند به حضور در جامعه با ظاهری متفاوت و جلب توجه مردان می‌باشد. خانواده وی از طرف آقاشریف که طلبکار و صاحبخانه ایشان است، تحت فشار هستند. آقاشریف که مردی میانسال و مجرد (به دلیل فوت همسر) است، علاقه‌مند به ازدواج با افسانه است و این مهم را شرط برداشتن فشارهای مالی از جانب خود به افسانه و خانواده وی عنوان کرده است. افسانه نیز تصمیم می‌گیرد برای کمک به خانواده خود، به آقا شریف نزدیک شود تا بتواند امتیازهایی از وی بگیرد. اما در یکی از دیدارهای خصوصی که بین وی و آقا شریف در دفتر کار آقا شریف انجام می‌شود ...










Synopsis [edit]
The fairy tale of the beautiful and poor young girl in the city, who is interested in attending a society with a different appearance and attracting the attention of men. His family is under pressure from Aqasrir, who is a creditor and his landlord. Aghasrif, a middle-aged and single-minded (due to his wife's death), is interested in marrying legends, making this a prerequisite for the financial pressures on his legend and his family. The legend also decides to approach Aqa Sharif in order to help her family to gain points from her. But at one of the private meetings between him and Aqa Sherif in the office of Agha Sharif ...


From Google translate

You watch your mouth filthy mercenary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

SALMAN F said:


> View attachment 412163
> 
> @Full Moon is an ugly,obsessed,and hateful creature with angry look


he looks good especially with that dash mashty sibil and average guy in our area looks same without the thing on his head

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

bobo6661 said:


> Nice video beautiful country. But drinking and going to prison ehhhh nope;p Beach and no cold beer :/ I will be sincere any muslim majority country is in the last place i want to visit.



Zabawny post, drogi Bobo !!!

Polacy zazwyczaj nie przychodzą do Iranu do picia, ale dla polskiego cmentarza !!!

ładne miejsce, to musi iść do ciebie i wszelkich innych polskich, którzy chcą podróżować do Teheranu.

Z całym szacunkiem,

Twój irańskim przyjacielem.

----------------------------------------

Sorry for possible mistakes/errors, bro,

i`m not very good in Polish yet.


----------



## SALMAN F

Gothic said:


> _*رسوایی*_ چهارمین ساختهٔ سینمایی مسعود ده‌نمکی است که در ژانر درام/کمدی در ۲۳ اسفند ماه سال ۹۱ به پردهٔ سینماها رفت. این فیلم به موضوعات مذهبی مانند امر به معروف و نهی از منکر اشاره دارد.[۲]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نخستین پوستر فیلم رسوایی، که از وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی مجوز انتشار نگرفت.
> 
> 
> *محتویات*
> [۱خلاصه داستان
> 
> ۲انتقادات
> ۲.۱مخالفان
> ۲.۲موافقان
> 
> 
> ۳بازیگران
> 
> ۴منابع
> 
> ۵پیوند به بیرون
> 
> *خلاصه داستان[ویرایش]*
> افسانه دختری زیبارو و فقیر جنوب شهری است که به علاقه‌مند به حضور در جامعه با ظاهری متفاوت و جلب توجه مردان می‌باشد. خانواده وی از طرف آقاشریف که طلبکار و صاحبخانه ایشان است، تحت فشار هستند. آقاشریف که مردی میانسال و مجرد (به دلیل فوت همسر) است، علاقه‌مند به ازدواج با افسانه است و این مهم را شرط برداشتن فشارهای مالی از جانب خود به افسانه و خانواده وی عنوان کرده است. افسانه نیز تصمیم می‌گیرد برای کمک به خانواده خود، به آقا شریف نزدیک شود تا بتواند امتیازهایی از وی بگیرد. اما در یکی از دیدارهای خصوصی که بین وی و آقا شریف در دفتر کار آقا شریف انجام می‌شود ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synopsis [edit]
> The fairy tale of the beautiful and poor young girl in the city, who is interested in attending a society with a different appearance and attracting the attention of men. His family is under pressure from Aqasrir, who is a creditor and his landlord. Aghasrif, a middle-aged and single-minded (due to his wife's death), is interested in marrying legends, making this a prerequisite for the financial pressures on his legend and his family. The legend also decides to approach Aqa Sharif in order to help her family to gain points from her. But at one of the private meetings between him and Aqa Sherif in the office of Agha Sharif ...
> 
> 
> From Google translate
> 
> You watch your mouth filthy mercenary


Only in one movie and not all of them

And she is not prostitute in her real life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

@bobo6661 ,

bro, i forgot to tell you something:

i want to thank you for sweet childhood you poles made for us !!

your cartoons are very popular in Iran:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolek_and_Lolek


----------



## pin gu

SALMAN F said:


> Only in one movie and not all of them
> 
> And she is not prostitute in her real life



few years ago her movies was popular but not any more . like everything else in our country anything is connected to politic groups maybe that's the reason she isnt popular anymore .
personally I dont like her movies ( mostly dehnamaki movies ) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

pin gu said:


> few years ago her movies was popular but not any more . like everything else in our country anything is connected to politic groups maybe that's the reason she isnt popular anymore .
> personally I dont like her movies ( mostly dehnamaki movies ) .


What political groups??


----------



## pin gu

every group that win election( mostly president election ) right after that they will empower their own cultural and economic groups . and in short answer behnaz shakerdost was in opposite side of Mr rohani so its not her time now















Asghar farhadi - leila hatami - hamid farokhnezhad few examples of cultural wings of current government
we will see them more since they did their job in their field and government will make sure they stay on top .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobo6661

tirdad said:


> Zabawny post, drogi Bobo !!!
> 
> Polacy zazwyczaj nie przychodzą do Iranu do picia, ale dla polskiego cmentarza !!!
> 
> ładne miejsce, to musi iść do ciebie i wszelkich innych polskich, którzy chcą podróżować do Teheranu.
> 
> Z całym szacunkiem,
> 
> Twój irańskim przyjacielem.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Sorry for possible mistakes/errors, bro,
> 
> i`m not very good in Polish yet



You made some mistakes but not so bad i can correct it if you want ;p And there arent many Polish people that want to go to Iran to much bad press about muslims and terrorist attacks that killed Polish people. 



tirdad said:


> @bobo6661 ,
> 
> bro, i forgot to tell you something:
> 
> i want to thank you for sweet childhood you poles made for us !!
> 
> your cartoons are very popular in Iran:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolek_and_Lolek



That was my favorit cartoon, but sadly the studio is not in good shape, they didn't make anything good after 1990. Anyway Polish movie industry was much better in "PRL" then now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

bobo6661 said:


> 1- You made some mistakes but not so bad, i can correct it if you want ;p
> 2- And there arent many Polish people that want to go to Iran to much bad press about muslims
> 3- and terrorist attacks that killed Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 4- That was my favorit cartoon, but sadly the studio is not in good shape, they didn't make anything good after 1990.
> 5- Anyway Polish movie industry was much better in "PRL" then now.



Cześć,

1- yeah, if possible. i love to learn foreign languages .

2- before that, i saw many Poles in Iran !!!

i sent a photo of Polish tourists in Golestan palace (~ 45 days ago, they were in Iran)

3- that is human right they believe ...

how many more people have to die ???

IMO, best work was to kill them all ...

nothing would happened, only afew hundreds of TERORRISTS were Slautered !!!

can we see a world without those bloodthirthty creatures ?

4- yes ...

i love easterner works ...

What is your vote About "Un Commiser Acuza" and RIP S. Nicolaescu ?

5- agree with you, same to Romania !!!


----------



## OldTwilight

گویا رئیس جمهور و اطرافیانش اونقدر پول دارند که در عرض یک روز ، 50 میلیارد تومان رو نقداً وثیقه بگذارند ... تمام زندگیشون هم فقط طلبه مبارز و حقوق بگیر دولت بودند ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

OldTwilight said:


> گویا رئیس جمهور و اطرافیانش اونقدر پول دارند که در عرض یک روز ، 50 میلیارد تومان رو نقداً وثیقه بگذارند ... تمام زندگیشون هم فقط طلبه مبارز و حقوق بگیر دولت بودند ....


فکر کنم وزیر بهداشت وثیقه گذاشته ..


----------



## tirdad

OldTwilight said:


> گویا رئیس جمهور و اطرافیانش اونقدر پول دارند که در عرض یک روز ، 50 میلیارد تومان رو نقداً وثیقه بگذارند ... تمام زندگیشون هم فقط طلبه مبارز و حقوق بگیر دولت بودند ....


چند تا صفر داره ؟؟؟

چند قرن کار کنیم، میتونیم اونقدر پول داشته باشیم ؟؟؟


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## OldTwilight

raptor22 said:


> فکر کنم وزیر بهداشت وثیقه گذاشته ..


چطور یک نفر با فقط « پزشکی کردن و پزشک بودن » می تونه اینقدر درآمد داشته باشه !؟ 
تازه این فقط پول خورد جناب وزیر بهداشت هست ... 
کلا دکترها و به صورت کلانتر ، مدیران دولتی ( خارج از بازی بچه گول زنک اصلاح طلب ، اصولگرا ) فقط در حال چاپیدن ملت هستند و بنابراین هیچ وقت دست از سر ملت گوسپند صفت و گرگ سیرت ایران بر نمی دارند .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

OldTwilight said:


> چطور یک نفر با فقط « پزشکی کردن و پزشک بودن » می تونه اینقدر درآمد داشته باشه !؟
> تازه این فقط پول خورد جناب وزیر بهداشت هست ...
> کلا دکترها و به صورت کلانتر ، مدیران دولتی ( خارج از بازی بچه گول زنک اصلاح طلب ، اصولگرا ) فقط در حال چاپیدن ملت هستند و بنابراین هیچ وقت دست از سر ملت گوسپند صفت و گرگ سیرت ایران بر نمی دارند .


بنده اطلاعی از منبع در آمذی ایشون ندارم و تا زمانی هم خلاف چیزی ثابت نشه این گونه صحبت ها صحیح نیست ...
و اگر طبق گفته شما ملت گوسپند صفت و گرگ سیرت هست که خودش جای بحث دارد اونوقت باید گفت خلایق هر چه لایق ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran parliament passes bill combating U.S misadventures in region تصویب مقابله ماجراجوی آمریکا*


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> چطور یک نفر با فقط « پزشکی کردن و پزشک بودن » می تونه اینقدر درآمد داشته باشه !؟
> تازه این فقط پول خورد جناب وزیر بهداشت هست ...
> کلا دکترها و به صورت کلانتر ، مدیران دولتی ( خارج از بازی بچه گول زنک اصلاح طلب ، اصولگرا ) فقط در حال چاپیدن ملت هستند و بنابراین هیچ وقت دست از سر ملت گوسپند صفت و گرگ سیرت ایران بر نمی دارند .


کی گفته وزیر بهداشت فقط طبابت میکنه . ایشان سهامدار چندین بیمارستان هستند ودر کلی فعالیت اقتصادی شرکت داره اطفاقا کاری که
نمیکنه طبابت هستش.

در مورد چاپیدن ملت توسط پزشکها هم لطفا در مورد اون چیزی که اطلاعی ندارین حرفی نزنید . اگر قرار باشه کسی ملت را بچاپه توی خط مقدم یک عده دیگر قرار دارند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

@*JEskandari @raptor22 *

I was surprised the other day when I learned that Iran comes 2nd in dates production (the 1st being Egypt), while KSA comes 3rd, and Iraq 4th (although Iraq used to be the 1st prior to 1980). Other than the _Tazis_ in Khuzestan, Qasham *قشم*, and Hormozgan, I don't think that dates consumption is something regular in Iran except may be in Ramadhan, right? In KSA, and Iraq consuming dates is indeed a regular thing that can happen on daily basis. Dates is not a main type of food, but rather an in-between meals snack. One of the few good things about our brutal summers is the harvest of dates which brings some colorful joy to our homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Full Moon said:


> @*JEskandari @raptor22 *
> 
> I was surprised the other day when I learned that Iran comes 2nd in dates production (the 1st being Egypt), while KSA comes 3rd, and Iraq 4th (although Iraq used to be the 1st prior to 1980). Other than the _Tazis_ in Khuzestan, Qasham *قشم*, and Hormozgan, I don't think that dates consumption is something regular in Iran except may be in Ramadhan, right? In KSA, and Iraq consuming dates is indeed a regular thing that can happen on daily basis. Dates is not a main type of food, but rather an in-between meals snack. One of the few good things about our brutal summers is the harvest of dates which brings some colorful joy to our homes.


We produce date in bushehr , kerman, sistan and baluchistan , Hormozgan, khuzestan and ...
The must favorite date in Iran belong to bam area in Keenan that many places in Hormozgan and sistan & baluchistan sell their products under bam name.
Well that's general idea but honestly it depend on the person my own favorite date belong to khuzestan .

And about Iraq date production the anarchy in iraq after 2003 invasion really harmed their industry and agriculture if I'm not wrong they used to produce more than half of the world date production.

And about eating date here everybody like it and its not a specialty of Iran southern province . you always can find it in traditional Iranian breakfast and dinner dishes as appetizer or dessert.

By the way I think you can't find anyplace in middle east that people don't like dates .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blue In Green

JEskandari said:


> We produce date in bushehr , kerman, sistan and baluchistan , Hormozgan, khuzestan and ...
> The must favorite date in Iran belong to bam area in Keenan that many places in Hormozgan and sistan & baluchistan sell their products under bam name.
> Well that's general idea but honestly it depend on the person my own favorite date belong to khuzestan .
> 
> And about Iraq date production the anarchy in iraq after 2003 invasion really harmed their industry and agriculture if I'm not wrong they used to produce more than half of the world date production.
> 
> And about eating date here everybody like it and its not a specialty of Iran southern province . you always can find it in traditional Iranian breakfast and dinner dishes as appetizer or dessert.
> 
> By the way I think you can't find anyplace in middle east that people don't like dates .



My father is from Ahvaz, so khuzestan date is also his favorite as well as my favorite.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlueInGreen2 said:


> My father is from Ahvaz, so khuzestan date is also his favorite as well as my favorite.


I believe khuzestan date have the perfect amount of sweetness . not to sweet not like some dates taste like wate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

JEskandari said:


> I believe khuzestan date have the perfect amount of sweetness . not to sweet not like some dates taste like wate



I think Khuzestan is one of the hottest inhabited areas in Iran. Generally I think, the hotter it gets, the better dates you can grow. That’s why the Tazis in KSA name the period between July 15 – August 15 as “dates cooker”.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Full Moon said:


> I think Khuzestan is one of the hottest inhabited areas in Iran. Generally I think, the hotter it gets, the better dates you can grow. That’s why the Tazis in KSA name the period between July 15 – August 15 as “dates cooker”.


Here we say pal tree is a tree that it's root is in water and its head is in sun.

In short its a tree that need water and lots of sun and khuzestan have both.
But if I'm not wrong Hormozgan or Bushehr are the biggest date producers in iran

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar

*Iran president Rouhani: we respond to US sanctions روحانی: به تحریم های امربکا پاسخ می دهیم*




ریاست‌جمهوزی، حسن روحانی: ما به تحریم های امربکا پاسخ می دهیم

اقدامات آمریکایی‌ها با روح و متن برجام در تعارض است/ آمریکای عهدشکن نمی‌تواند مدعی ثبات، حقوق بشر و قانونگرایی باشد/ هر تحریم جدید آمریکا با پاسخ متناسب ملت ایران مواجه خواهد شد
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960428000936

Iranian president vows due response to US sanctions
http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/07/19/528982/Iran-US-Rouhani



===========================================================

*Iran section at MAKS 2017 Airshow Russia غرفه ایران در نمایشگاه هوافضای روسیه ماکس ٢٠١٧*


----------



## drmeson

Guys do we have an active Iran defence/military forum on internet ? IMF and ID.net both are gone for sometime now and we have no place other than these small allotted sections in other countries forum. Its ok but we cant talk freely here. We need our own place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> I think Khuzestan is one of the hottest inhabited areas in Iran. Generally I think, the hotter it gets, the better dates you can grow. That’s why the Tazis in KSA name the period between July 15 – August 15 as “dates cooker”.


I would assume that's about the time lizards become a popular meal as well 

JK 

Or am i

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

haman10 said:


> I would assume that's about the time lizards become a popular meal as well
> 
> JK
> 
> Or am i


Human you always thank my post when I post the picture of full moon and I remember you asked me if that is really full moon you still want to know?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## haman10

SALMAN F said:


> Human you always thank my post when I post the picture of full moon and I remember you asked me if that is really full moon you still want to know?


Yes bro, pls. 
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## OldTwilight

raptor22 said:


> بنده اطلاعی از منبع در آمذی ایشون ندارم و تا زمانی هم خلاف چیزی ثابت نشه این گونه صحبت ها صحیح نیست ...
> و اگر طبق گفته شما ملت گوسپند صفت و گرگ سیرت هست که خودش جای بحث دارد اونوقت باید گفت خلایق هر چه لایق ....


مگه همین حالاش نیست !؟ 
یک طرح زدن برای قراردادهای دولتی ( مثلا ساختارمندش کنند ) و توی این طرح تمام قراردادهای زیر 22 میلیون تومان نیازی به وارد شدن توی مناقصات ندارند ... 
نتیجه --- طرف می ره یک پروژه ی 4 - 5 میلیونی رو با قیمت 19900 می ده به یکی از دوستانش !!!! 

در گرگ سیرت بودن و گوسپند صفت بودن ملت ایران که خودم هم یکی ازشون هستم ، شکی ندارم ... 

هر جه بیشتر توی جامعه و مردم می گردم ، بیشتر ناامید تر می شم ... 

ما ایرانی ها « ظالم های دست کوتاه » هستیم و اگه دستمون برسه ، نصف مردم جهان رو از گرسنگی می کشیم و نصف دیگه رو به فلاکت می رسونیم و بعد دوباره ی میایم سراغ خودمون ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

haman10 said:


> Yes bro, pls.
> Lol


Khalid al-mihdhar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SALMAN F said:


> Khalid al-mihdhar


LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

haman10 said:


> LMAO


What

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran FM Zarif: nuclear deal is reached but nothing was signed ظریف: برجام نائل شده ولی امضا نشده است*


----------



## yavar




----------



## haman10

SALMAN F said:


> What


LMAO = laughing my *** off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobo6661

tirdad said:


> Cześć,
> 
> 1- yeah, if possible. i love to learn foreign languages .
> 
> 2- before that, i saw many Poles in Iran !!!
> 
> i sent a photo of Polish tourists in Golestan palace (~ 45 days ago, they were in Iran)
> 
> 3- that is human right they believe ...
> 
> how many more people have to die ???
> 
> IMO, best work was to kill them all ...
> 
> nothing would happened, only afew hundreds of TERORRISTS were Slautered !!!
> 
> can we see a world without those bloodthirthty creatures ?
> 
> 4- yes ...
> 
> i love easterner works ...
> 
> What is your vote About "Un Commiser Acuza" and RIP S. Nicolaescu ?
> 
> 5- agree with you, same to Romania !!!




1.


tirdad said:


> Zabawny post, drogi Bobo !!!
> 
> Polacy zazwyczaj nie przychodzą do Iranu do picia, ale dla polskiego cmentarza !!!
> 
> ładne miejsce, to musi iść do ciebie i wszelkich innych polskich, którzy chcą podróżować do Teheranu.
> 
> Z całym szacunkiem,
> 
> Twój irańskim przyjacielem.



"Zabawny post, drogi Bobo !!!

Polacy zazwyczaj nie przyjeżdżają do Iranu żeby się napić, ale żeby odwiedzić polski cmentarz !!!

Ładne miejsce, "to musi iść do ciebie i wszelkich innych polskich", którzy chcą podróżować do Teheranu.

Z całym szacunkiem,

Twój irański przyjaciel.

"to musi iść do ciebie i wszelkich innych polskich" I had some problem with this part you written
"it must go to you and all other polish"

2.
Very little people from outside EU in Poland you can only see muslims in cities with universities. And its rare.

3. Human rights who realy cares for them in recent years, this is a big problem and sadly doubt it will end soon.

4. Didnt watch it ^.^ They were not much popular in Poland. Anyway im not so old had 6 years when comunism ended in Poland;p

5. Im not a big fun of old movies ^.^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

haman10 said:


> LMAO = laughing my *** off


I know but what so funny about khalid aka full moon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

bobo6661 said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> "Zabawny post, drogi Bobo !!!
> 
> Polacy zazwyczaj nie przyjeżdżają do Iranu żeby się napić, ale żeby odwiedzić polski cmentarz !!!
> 
> Ładne miejsce, "to musi iść do ciebie i wszelkich innych polskich", którzy chcą podróżować do Teheranu.
> 
> Z całym szacunkiem,
> 
> Twój irański przyjaciel.
> 
> "to musi iść do ciebie i wszelkich innych polskich" I had some problem with this part you written
> "it must go to you and all other polish"
> 
> 2.
> Very little people from outside EU in Poland you can only see muslims in cities with universities. And its rare.
> 
> 3. Human rights who realy cares for them in recent years, this is a big problem and sadly doubt it will end soon.
> 
> 4. Didnt watch it ^.^ They were not much popular in Poland. Anyway im not so old had 6 years when comunism ended in Poland;p
> 
> 5. Im not a big fun of old movies ^.^



many thanks for your corections ...

Good day my Friend,

and another Q:

I know WW2 is very popular in your Country (as well as other Ex. Soviet Unions) ,

Do you know any "FORUMS" ???

Lots of Q` are to be asked ...

I am translating Biographies of ww2 Generals, i realy need a place that i can ask my Q`s ...



drmeson said:


> Guys do we have an active Iran defence/military forum on internet ? IMF and ID.net both are gone for sometime now and we have no place other than these small allotted sections in other countries forum. Its ok but we cant talk freely here. We need our own place.



Nadaarim ...

Misheh ye karaee kard ...

Ashna dari ???

ya az admina, kasi ro mishnasi ???

shayad beshe bareshoon gardoond !!!


----------



## Iranm

tirdad said:


> many thanks for your corections ...
> 
> Good day my Friend,
> 
> and another Q:
> 
> I know WW2 is very popular in your Country (as well as other Ex. Soviet Unions) ,
> 
> Do you know any "FORUMS" ???
> 
> Lots of Q` are to be asked ...
> 
> I am translating Biographies of ww2 Generals, i realy need a place that i can ask my Q`s ...
> 
> 
> 
> Nadaarim ...
> 
> Misheh ye karaee kard ...
> 
> Ashna dari ???
> 
> ya az admina, kasi ro mishnasi ???
> 
> shayad beshe bareshoon gardoond !!!


I asked here for support or interest to design one but got not much respond from our Iranian members here then I lost my interest too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Iranm said:


> I asked here for support or interest to design one but got not much respond from our Iranian members here then I lost my interest too


Well, its not so much lack of support, but lack of direction and leadership. For example, a new forum has to be paid for, administered, _designed_, moderated, promoted... you need a team of people doing various amounts of hard work just to get the thing started. 

And you have to actually have to have people want to use your site... For example, my blog has no comments yet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iranm

AmirPatriot said:


> Well, its not so much lack of support, but lack of direction and leadership. For example, a new forum has to be paid for, administered, _designed_, moderated, promoted... you need a team of people doing various amounts of hard work just to get the thing started.
> 
> And you have to actually have to have people want to use your site... For example, my blog has no comments yet


link to your blog please
I will try to reply




Iranm said:


> link to your blog please
> I will try to reply


I have studied as application developer that's why I was looking to develop an Iranian Forum but got not much positive reply. That's the reason I have no interest anymore in it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Well.wisher

Iranm said:


> link to your blog please
> I will try to reply
> 
> 
> 
> I have studied as application developer that's why I was looking to develop an Iranian Forum but got not much positive reply. That's the reason I have no interest anymore in it



Your title name .. how does it sound .. 
Iran or iram .. its my name .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranm

Well.wisher said:


> Your title name .. how does it sound ..
> Iran or iram .. its my name .


Iranm as my Iran

It was my username on IMF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Iranm said:


> Iranm as my Iran
> 
> It was my username on IMF



I see ..


----------



## AmirPatriot

Iranm said:


> I have studied as application developer that's why I was looking to develop an Iranian Forum but got not much positive reply. That's the reason I have no interest anymore in it



Well, if you are looking to make a new forum you could ask for help in this chill thread I guess. I am willing to help, but as you saw from IMF, 2 people running the site and doing all those other stuff is simply not enough  plus you need to be prepared to promote it widely otherwise people won't know about it.



Iranm said:


> link to your blog please
> I will try to reply



Thanks bro 

irangeomil.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranm

AmirPatriot said:


> Well, if you are looking to make a new forum you could ask for help in this chill thread I guess. I am willing to help, but as you saw from IMF, 2 people running the site and doing all those other stuff is simply not enough  plus you need to be prepared to promote it widely otherwise people won't know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> irangeomil.blogspot.com


filtered


----------



## AmirPatriot

Iranm said:


> filtered


That's a problem of using Google's blogspot. 

Don't you have filter shekan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranm

I do, but won't use it unless I'm really on something. 
for example, I mostly don't watch youtube video's here with no title

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranm said:


> link to your blog please
> I will try to reply
> 
> 
> 
> I have studied as application developer that's why I was looking to develop an Iranian Forum but got not much positive reply. That's the reason I have no interest anymore in it





AmirPatriot said:


> Well, its not so much lack of support, but lack of direction and leadership. For example, a new forum has to be paid for, administered, _designed_, moderated, promoted... you need a team of people doing various amounts of hard work just to get the thing started.
> 
> And you have to actually have to have people want to use your site... For example, my blog has no comments yet


I have a brilliant idea. We can make an Instagram page for our military folks instead of making a forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranm

2800 said:


> I have a brilliant idea. We can make an Instagram page for our military folks instead of making a forum.


I never visit Instagram.
It's also filtered.


----------



## bobo6661

tirdad said:


> many thanks for your corections ...
> 
> Good day my Friend,
> 
> and another Q:
> 
> I know WW2 is very popular in your Country (as well as other Ex. Soviet Unions) ,
> 
> Do you know any "FORUMS" ???
> 
> Lots of Q` are to be asked ...
> 
> I am translating Biographies of ww2 Generals, i realy need a place that i can ask my Q`s ..



English language nope, in Polish there are many site's like this but i dont know the best one.

found something like this
http://ww2f.com/ english
http://www.historycy.org/index.php?s=8d152ee0bc627064e4d80fd21af3131b&showforum=32 polish


----------



## Cthulhu

Iranm said:


> I never visit Instagram.
> It's also filtered.


Instagram is not filtered.


----------



## yavar

*Yemen resistance Ansarullah fire Borkan-2H ballistic missile Saudi oil refinery برکان اچ-۲*





شلیک موشک بالستیک «برکان اچ-۲» به پالایشگاه‎های نفت عربستان
به نقل از المسیره، یگان موشکی ارتش یمن و انصارالله شنبه‌شب یک فروند موشک بالستیک «برکان h-2» را به سمت پالایش
گاه های تصفیه نفت استان «ینبع» منطقه مدینه منوره واقع در ساحل دریای سرخ شلیک کردند.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960431002145


Yemen resistance Ansarullah missile force fire Borkan-2H ballistic missile Saudi oil refinery 22-7-2017

Yemen targets Saudi oil refinery with ballistic missile
Fighters of Yemen’s Ansarullah movement have launched a retaliatory ballistic missile attack on a Saudi oil facility in the kingdom’s western Yababu province.

According to the Arabic-language al-Masirah television network on Saturday, Yemeni forces used a Scud-type Borkan-2 (Volcano-2) in the attack.
http://presstv.ir/Detail/2017/07/23/529369/yemen-saudi-retaliatory-ballistic


----------



## tirdad

AmirPatriot said:


> Well, if you are looking to make a new forum you could ask for help in this chill thread I guess. I am willing to help, but as you saw from IMF, 2 people running the site and doing all those other stuff is simply not enough  plus you need to be prepared to promote it widely otherwise people won't know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> irangeomil.blogspot.com


manam Hastam ...

khob, chi kar konim hala ???


----------



## Iranm

Cthulhu said:


> Instagram is not filtered.


I thought so 
Anyway I never liked Instagram


----------



## Aramagedon

Saudi baboons again

*Saudi Arabia behind Kuwait’s downgrading ties with Iran: MP*

*July 22, The Iran Project – An Iranian parliamentarian says at the same time with the last month Saudi Arabian-organized summit in Riyadh that caused the ongoing crisis between Qatar and several Arab countries over Doha’s endorsement of Iran as a source of peace and stability in the region, Saudi rulers put pressure on Kuwait to reduce ties with Tehran.*

Speaking to a reporter on Saturday, Hossein Naghavi Hosseini, the spokesman for the Majlis National Security and Foreign Policy Committee noted that in line with its hostile _policies_ by inciting _Iranophobia_ in the world, Saudi Arabia is trying to prevent the regional countries from interacting with the Islamic Republic.

Naghavi Hosseini referred to the recent diplomatic row between Tehran and Kuwait City, and said Saudis’ footprint can obviously be seen in this case.

The Iranian lawmaker also criticized the cessation of Iran-Kuwait’s joint cooperation, saying Tehran and Kuwait City have always had positive ties and benefited from having economic, political and social interactions.

Iran and Kuwait have never had tense relations, he stressed, adding the Islamic Republic helped Kuwait when the Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein attacked the country.

Kuwait has reportedly told the Iranian Embassy to reduce its diplomatic staff in the Persian Gulf state and close down some of its technical offices following a court ruling last year that implicated some Iranians in a spying case.

Citing a Foreign Ministry source, Kuwait’s official KUNA new agency reported Thursday that Kuwait City decided to freeze any activities involving joint committees between the two countries following the ruling by Kuwait’s top court in a case known as the “Abdali cell.”

Later on Thursday, Iran’s Foreign Ministry summoned Kuwait’s charge d’affaires in Tehran for “some explanations.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

I bet you didnt know,

Total manpower of Slovenian Armed Forces is 7732 !!!

of witch, 877 are reserve Troops !!!


----------



## pin gu

@2800
ba laposhoni kardan kasi to in donya be jae nareside ke shoma hala mikhay intori az in zalo sefatha hemayat koni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

pin gu said:


> @2800
> ba laposhoni kardan kasi to in donya be jae nareside ke shoma hala mikhay intori az in zalo sefatha hemayat koni


Bebin tu ye khanevade har che ghadr ham ekhtelaf bashe vali nemiran jeloye digaran az ham bad began.

Zaloo va mofsed eghtesadi ziad hast vali in dalil nemishe bekhay be tore koli az iran bad begi va dastavard hayie ziadi ke too inhame sal dashte be khater ye mosht mofsed naa dide begiri.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pin gu

mofsede eghtesadi chie sali 30000 hezar nafaro to jade ha mikoshan ba in siasatashon
saf saf mashin mozakhrftaram tolid mikonand
hala baz omadan mashin balaye 50 tomani midan balaye 90 darsad jamee shodan gholak pool dar avordan ina yani soodeshono az in 90 darsad mikonand mahsoleshono vase 10 darsad midan in che keshvarie dige

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Does anyone knows why @Abii was banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

pin gu said:


> mofsede eghtesadi chie sali 30000 hezar nafaro to jade ha mikoshan ba in siasatashon
> saf saf mashin mozakhrftaram tolid mikonand
> hala baz omadan mashin balaye 50 tomani midan balaye 90 darsad jamee shodan gholak pool dar avordan ina yani soodeshono az in 90 darsad mikonand mahsoleshono vase 10 darsad midan in che keshvarie dige


تو همه ی کشورها کم و بیش فساد هست.

مخصوصا کشورهای در حال توسعه...

باید امیدوار بود که انشالله درست بشه.

آقا من دلم واسه اصفهان یه ذره شده. من خیلی از شهرهای ایران رو سر زدم ولی واقعا اصفهان یه چیز دیگس. یعنی واقعا نصف جهون که میگن درست میگن

داداش تو این فروم آدمای خل و چل و نژاد پرست زیاد هستن. نمونش همون یارو وهابی صیف العرب که یه فرد دیوانه و نژاد پرست هست. جوابش رو ندی (یعنی فیدش نکنی) خیلی بهتره

اگه الان شما درباره ۳۰ سال پیش باهاش صحبت کنی یهو میره تو۱۴۰۰ سال پیش. خلاصه روانی ای هست واسه خودش، باید یه مدت اینجا باشی که از دیوانگیش خندت بگیره.

اینجا همه ایرانی ها باهم دوست هستن. اگه منم یکی دو بار علیه کاربری صحبت کردم مجبور شدم

داداش اصفهونتو عشقه به مولا ... انشالله که دوستای خوبی تو اون فروم پیدا کنی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

baz khobe shoma kheili shahraye irano gashtin man ke to hamin mahal khodemon gom misham che berese be ostane esfhan .
falsafeye ozv shodan to in forum ha hamin harf zadan ba in adamaye nezhad parast va gheyre hast vagarna oni ke tarz fekresh ok hast ke harf zadan lazem nadare ini ke irad dare bayad dorost beshe
khodai in esfahan hichi nadare , alaki bozorgesh kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

نمی دونم والا ولی من عاشق تمام استانهای تاریخی ایران مخصوصا شیراز و اصفهان و تبریز و... هستم.

من یه تعطیلاتی، تابستونی، وقت کنم یه مسافرتی برم.



SALMAN F said:


> Does anyone knows why @Abii was banned


Insulted Pakistanis for numerous times.

Salman do you have an id or an email to talk? I would like to talk you about your experience in Iraq and the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> نمی دونم والا ولی من عاشق تمام استانهای تاریخی ایران مخصوصا شیراز و اصفهان و تبریز و... هستم.
> 
> من یه تعطیلاتی، تابستونی، وقت کنم یه مسافرتی برم.
> 
> 
> Insulted Pakistanis for numerous times.
> 
> Salman do you have an id or an email to talk? I would like to talk you about your experience in Iraq and the US.


No I don't

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> No I don't


So open your profile for comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> So open your profile for comments.


How?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> How?


I will take screenshot and put it here later. Now my breakfast is calling me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> I will take screenshot and put it here later. Now my breakfast is calling me.


Actually I don't want to meet people here or know them in real life 

About the US I think @Falcon29 and @Malik Alashter they know more than I do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> Actually I don't want to meet people here or know them in real life
> 
> About the US I think @Falcon29 and @Malik Alashter they know more than I do


Actually I have some relatives in the US and England.

I wanted to talk about that why you turned away from your religion. You are making a great mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> Actually I have some relatives in the US and England.
> 
> I wanted to talk about that why you turned away from your religion. You are making a great mistake.


I appreciate your concern but I like to talk about it since is not the place to talk about it and I like to take time before I decide for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> I appreciate your concern but I like to talk about it since is not the place to talk about it and I like to take time before I decide for sure


Inshallah God help u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Yadetoone ?












Beautyfull ... Amazing ... Stunning ...

Aren`t they ???

@SALMAN F , @bobo6661 , @Full Moon , 

i am wondered to know:

1- what do you call them in your Language ?

2- Do yourself have any memory with these Marbles ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pin gu

Gulibazi mikardi ? ( teeleh )

if you have one of those now I'm pretty sure you were one of those known cheats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

pin gu said:


> Gulibazi mikardi ? ( teeleh )


سلام ...

آره ...

هنوزم می کنم ...

راستش عکسا برای من نیست ...

مال یکی از دوستام هست که کلکسیون داره ...

فکر کنم عموش یا پدرش، تو بازار ، تیله فروش بودن ...

یه مدت تو اینترنت، تیله میفروخت ...

الان ازش خبر ندارم ...

تو اینتر بزنی، میاره ...


----------



## pin gu

yadame age masalan ax batistuta dar miomad az to adams yaro baghal mikard axo de boro ke raftim 
yani badesham miomad ba 20-30 ta ax dige mobadele mikard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

pin gu said:


> if you have one of those now I'm pretty sure you were one of those known cheats


Yes, i was ...

Do you have some ?


----------



## pin gu

na alan ke aslan vali yadame bache ha ba ina bazi mikardan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

pin gu said:


> yadame age masalan ax batistuta dar miomad az to adams yaro baghal mikard axo de boro ke raftim
> yani badesham miomad ba 20-30 ta ax dige mobadele mikard


are ... yadesh be kheir ...

ina alan ba darajeye khodabiamorzi, bazneshesteh shodan ...

khodaee, esme chan tashono mitenoosti bekhooni ?

man ke be esm parchameshon mishnakhtam !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

zaban balad nabodim yani alanam balad nistim
vali ye chantai ke mashhor bodan faghat esmashono shenide bodim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

pin gu said:


> zaban balad nabodim yani alanam balad nistim
> vali ye chantai ke mashhor bodan faghat esmashono shenide bodim


manam ...

taze esme bishtare keshvararo ham nemidonestim !!!

masalan be jaye Poland, migoftim Sefid-ghermeze !!!

bazi vaghta delam vase kasaee ke farsi balad nistan, misooze ...

alan masalan Bromyl (bobo) miad inaro mizane to googel,

System hang mikone !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

tirdad said:


> Beautyfull ... Amazing ... Stunning ...
> 
> Aren`t they ???
> 
> @SALMAN F , @bobo6661 , @Full Moon ,
> 
> i am wondered to know:
> 
> 1- what do you call them in your Language ?
> 
> 2- Do yourself have any memory with these Marbles ?



1. We just called it "kulki" its means "small balls" or "szklane kulki" - " glass balls" 

2. We collected them the hardest one to get where with patterns inside, not popular anymore ^.^ , anyway they where not easy to get.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

Salam rofaghaye shartband khodam
ma ham ba ina shart bandi va moamele mikardim
hokm pol dasht baraye ma
mamolan bazande tile ya chapesh ro mibakht

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Salam azizan. This video really inspired me:


----------



## Hack-Hook

pin gu said:


> yadame age masalan ax batistuta dar miomad az to adams yaro baghal mikard axo de boro ke raftim
> yani badesham miomad ba 20-30 ta ax dige mobadele mikard


اینهمه آدامس خوردی دیابت نگرفتی


----------



## tirdad

SubWater said:


> Salam rofaghaye shartband khodam
> ma ham ba ina shart bandi va moamele mikardim
> hokm pol dasht baraye ma
> mamolan bazande tile ya chapesh ro mibakht


Yadesh be kheir ...

as sob ta shab allaf budim to kooche ha !!!

paye hastid vas ye dor hami ?

Jome khobe ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

tirdad said:


> Yadesh be kheir ...
> 
> as sob ta shab allaf budim to kooche ha !!!
> 
> paye hastid vas ye dor hami ?
> 
> Jome khobe ?


man tehran zendegi nemikonam
vali khosh hal mishodam bache haye inja ro bebinam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

SubWater said:


> man tehran zendegi nemikonam
> vali khosh hal mishodam bache haye inja ro bebinam


Har moqe rat be tehran oftad,

qablesh inja bego ...

man ham kheli doost daaram , Bax ro bebinam ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon

Why Us government systematically fluoridation of its people, healthy of teeth or full obedience of its people:


----------



## yavar

فاکس نیوز:سازمان اطلاعاتی آمریکا:ایران در آستانه پرتاب موشک است 
US intel community reporting pending missile launch by Iran


----------



## Aramagedon

Sanctions against Iranian ballistic missile program






*تحریم‌های جدید کنگره صدای **کاربران فضای مجازی را درآورد
*




تصویب تحریم‌های جدید توسط مجلس نمایندگان آمریکا بازتاب فراوانی درشبکه‌های اجتماعی به همراه داشت.

*به گزارش مشرق*، مجلس نمایندگان آمریکا طرح جامع تحریم‌های ایران، روسیه و کره‌شمالی را تصویب کرد. نمایندگان آمریکا با ۴۱۹ رای موافق و فقط ۳ رای مخالف، طرح تحریم‌های ایران، روسیه و کره شمالی را تصویب کردند.

این طرح بیش از دو سوم آرای موافق مجلس نمایندگان آمریکا را به خود اختصاص داده و ۳ نماینده مخالف، از حزب جمهوری‌خواه بودند. این طرح نسخه اصلاح شده طرحی است که پیش از این با هدف تحریم ایران و روسیه در سنا تصویب شده بود.

طرح جامع تحریم‌های ایران باید اکنون به مجلس سنای آمریکا رفته و پس از تصویب شدن، رئیس جمهور آمریکا نیز باید آن را امضا کند.

حسن روحانی رییس جمهور کشورمان هم در اولین واکنش به این طرح با تاکید بر اینکه جمهوری اسلامی ایران مطمئناً در برابر حرکت جدید کنگره آمریکا، عکس‌العمل متقابل نشان خواهد داد، گفت: در اولین قدم مجلس شورای اسلامی در این زمینه قدم‌های خودش را برخواهد داشت و هر قدم دیگری هم لازم و مورد نیاز بدانیم برای تقویت و مصلحت کشورمان برداشته و بدون توجه به تحریم‌ها و سیاست‌های آنها به راه خودمان ادامه خواهیم داد.

تصویب این رای با تنها ۳ رای مخالف، باعث شد تا بار دیگر کاربران شبکه های اجتماعی موجی را راه بیاندازند و نظرشان را درباره برجام، عملکرد دولتمردان، سیاست آمریکایی و ... ابراز کنند. در ادامه بخشی از این واکنش ها را می خوانید:

*یکی از کاربران اینستاگرام نوشت: *آقای روحانی خوشم اومد از این که بالاخره واکنش نشون دادید ولی یادتون میاد موقع انتخاقات چقدر مردم رو از آقای رئیسی ترسوندید که اگه فلانی بیاد تحریم ها میاد، خواهشا برید ازشون حلالیت بطلبید و از خدا هم طلب مغفرت کنید. مردم پشت شما هستند.

*محمد دهقان نماینده مجلس هم در این باره توئیت کرد:*ملت ایران! اگر می خواهید تحریم ها برگردد به رقیب ما رای بدهید. . . . . اکنون با بازگشت تحریم ها، چه کسی باید به این رسوایی دروغ پاسخ دهد؟

*ابن زینب چنین نوشت:* مردم شریف ایران آیا یادتان هست که می گفتن اگه جناح مقابل بیاید، تحریم می شویم حرف ... می زدنند، دوباره تحریم شدیم دوباره ایران دوباره تحریم.

*محسن رضایی،* دبیر مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام در حساب توییتری اش با انتقاد از کمیسیون نظارت بر برجام نوشت: کمیسیون نظارت در خواب ؛ روح و جسم برجام زخمی است. تا دیر نشده فکری کنند.

*کیوان ساعدی در صفحه شخصی اش نوشت: *چرا دوباره تحریم؟ چون نخواستیم از تجربه‌های پر تکرار قبلی تعامل با آمریکا درس عبرت بگیریم. چون دشمن بودنِ دشمن را نادیده گرفتیم.

*کاربری به نام « آسید» این توئیت را منتشر کرد: *دوست آمریکاپرست‌ها! بد نیست حالا که دوباره تحریم شدیم، محض صحنه‌سازی هم که شده، الان به جای حمله به منتقدین داخلی، آمریکا را نقد کنید!

*رضا حاتمی وفا تصریح کرد:* از تحریم های جدید خوشحال نیستیم. خوشحالیم چون تجربه برجام داره کامل میشه.خوشحالیم چون نسل جدید آمریکا رو شناخت.

*سعید حاتمی هم ضمن انتقاد از برجسته شدن مسائل حاشیه ای در دولت به کنایه نوشت:* اینکه دوباره تحریم شدیم چیزی از فضایل و مناقب شیخ ما نمی کاهد ، نقاط مثبتی چون اجرای کنسرت ها را در نظر نمی گیری؟

*علی رجبی هم با اشاره به صفحه یک روزنامه اصلاح طلب آرمان در زمان امضای برجام که نوشته بود برجام به تاریخ پیوست، توئیت کرد:* دوباره تحریم شدیم. به بچه‌های روزنامه آرمان امروز بگویید، تحریم‌های به تاریخ‌پیوسته گویا برگشت، آن هم با قدرت بیشتر...

*صادق نیکو به نکته جالب اشاره کرد: *کل وزن ظریف و جان کری و حامیان برجام در آمریکا ۳ رای بود!!

*حسین خدیر توئیت کرد: *امریکا تحریم های علیه ایران تشدید کرد اما طبق معمول، تئوریزه کردن نفرت از مذاکره و نفرین مذاکره‌کننده ها اتهام ثابت ماست!

*مهدی خوشبختی این توئیت را منتشر کرد: *بالاخره مشخص شد دلواپسی های روزنامه کیهان بی دلیل نبود. منتقدین هم به امریکا بدبین بودند، هم او را بهتر می شناختند ، هم توافق را خوانده بودند.

*حسین ابراهیمی هم نوشت:* باور کنین با خبر تحریم های جدید اشکم در اومده نه به خاطر کشورم که ما مرد روز های سختیم، بلکه به خاطر ساده لوحی مسئولینمون .

منبع: روزنامه افکار

www.mashreghnews.ir/news/754705/تحریم-های-جدید-کنگره-صدای-کاربران-فضای-مجازی-را-درآورد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

از برکت دوستان اصلاح طلب و بحث های حقوق بشریشون ، دزدها توی جامعه راحت هستند و قوه ی قضائیه هم دستش بسته هست ( هر چند که خود قوه ی قضائیه ) 

اگه مطابق اسلام زورگیران و خفت گیران رو به عنوان محارب اعدام می کردند 
اگه مطابق اسلام دست دزد رو می بریدند ... 

حداقل به جایی نمی رسیدیم که دزد سابقه دار از که تازه آزاد شده بیاد ماشین مردم رو به زور و توی روز روشن و جلوی چشم خودش و جلوی در خونه ش بدزده و دختر 8 ماهه مردم که توی ماشین بوده رو بزاره توی گرما تا بمیره ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Trump: if Iran deal doesnt conform, is going to be big big problems for them هشدار ترامپ به ایران*






ترامپ: اگر ایران مطابقت نباشد، برای آنها مشکل بزرگی بوجود خواهد امد

هشدار ترامپ به ایران درباره عدم پایبندی به برجام
http://www.farsnews.com/13960504000122

Trump speech at Youngstown Rally Ohio 7/25/2017 : If that deal (JCPOA) does not conform to what it supposed to conform to there is going to be big big problems for them (Iran) that i can tell you

Trump warns Iran to stick to nuclear deal
https://www.azernews.az/region/116719.html

Trump warns Iran to stick to nuclear deal
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2017/07/26/trump-warns-iran-obey-nuclear-deal


----------



## tirdad

آخرین ورژن دعای آخر ترم برای حل مشکلات:


الهی! باخاطری خسته، دل به کَرم تو بسته
دست از اساتید شسته و در انتظار نمرات نشسته.
پاس شوند کریمی
پاس نشوند حکیمی
نیفتم شاکرم، بیفتم صابرم
الهی شهریه ها بالاست که میدانی ، وجیبم خالیست که میبینی
نه پای گریز از امتحان دارم ونه زبان ستیز با استاد،
الهی دانشجویی راچه شاید و از او چه باید!؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

tirdad said:


> آخرین ورژن دعای آخر ترم برای حل مشکلات:
> 
> 
> الهی! باخاطری خسته، دل به کَرم تو بسته
> دست از اساتید شسته و در انتظار نمرات نشسته.
> پاس شوند کریمی
> پاس نشوند حکیمی
> نیفتم شاکرم، بیفتم صابرم
> الهی شهریه ها بالاست که میدانی ، وجیبم خالیست که میبینی
> نه پای گریز از امتحان دارم ونه زبان ستیز با استاد،
> الهی دانشجویی راچه شاید و از او چه باید!؟


داداش این دعاها فایده ای نداره، اگه کسی میخواد آخر ترم به چه کنم چه کنم نیقته باید تو طول ترم درس بخونه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Cthulhu said:


> داداش این دعاها فایده ای نداره، اگه کسی میخواد آخر ترم به چه کنم چه کنم نیقته باید تو طول ترم درس بخونه


sghl nhnhad ...

سلام داداشی ...

قبول دارم ...

ولی باحال بود، گفتم بذارم اینجا ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Iranm said:


> Hey guys,
> I really miss IMF, and I would like to make one for Iranians but I need help. I don't have the time to maintain the site but I can try to build the site and put it online(just free hosting).
> Looking forward for any suggestion.
> Thanks.


من حاضرم مطلب بذارم ...

اگر سایت برگرده ...

خیلی دوست دارم تو یه فضای ایرانی کار کنم ...

قوانینش سخته، ولی واسه خودمونه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

tirdad said:


> من حاضرم مطلب بذارم ...
> 
> اگر سایت برگرده ...
> 
> خیلی دوست دارم تو یه فضای ایرانی کار کنم ...
> 
> قوانینش سخته، ولی واسه خودمونه ...


سایت میلیتاری که برگشته.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Cthulhu said:


> سایت میلیتاری که برگشته.


salaam,

Manzooram IMF bood ...

Rasti, babat dishab ham sharmande,

josh avordeh boodem ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

tirdad said:


> salaam,
> 
> Manzooram IMF bood ...
> 
> Rasti, babat dishab ham sharmande,
> 
> josh avordeh boodem ...


دشمنت شرمنده، پیش میاد
میتونی تو انجمن میلیتاری فعالیت کنی یا اگه می خوای مقاله بنویسی سایت جنگاوران هم هست، می تونی با اونا همکاری کنی. سایتای ایرانی سانسور بیشتره ولی حداقل فضا ایرانیه.
http://www.military.ir/forums/
http://jangaavaran.ir/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Cthulhu said:


> دشمنت شرمنده، پیش میاد
> میتونی تو انجمن میلیتاری فعالیت کنی یا اگه می خوای مقاله بنویسی سایت جنگاوران هم هست، می تونی با اونا همکاری کنی. سایتای ایرانی سانسور بیشتره ولی حداقل فضا ایرانیه.
> http://www.military.ir/forums/
> http://jangaavaran.ir/


داداش،

من تو نظرمه، یه چیزی مثل همینجا یا آی.ام.اف باشه ...

یعنی انجمن باشه، نه سایت یا پورتال ...

میلیتاری هم خیلی خشک هست ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

tirdad said:


> داداش،
> 
> من تو نظرمه، یه چیزی مثل همینجا یا آی.ام.اف باشه ...
> 
> یعنی انجمن باشه، نه سایت یا پورتال ...
> 
> میلیتاری هم خیلی خشک هست ...



میلیتاری خشک و بسته شد ... اینجور نبود ... یکی مثل محمد رجبعلی زد نابودش کرد


----------



## tirdad

OldTwilight said:


> میلیتاری خشک و بسته شد ... اینجور نبود ... یکی مثل محمد رجبعلی زد نابودش کرد


من همه رو با اسم می شناسم داداش ...

ولی خوب نیست، اسماشون گفته بشه ...

من اونجا، زخم زیاد خوردم ...

ولی هیچ موقع باهاشون کاری نکردم ...

کمترین کسی که من میشناسم، میتونه حکم اعدام برای هر دلیلی که فکرشو کنی، براشون صادر کنه ...

گول 2 تا اسم خشک و خالی رو نخور !!!

قدرت دست کس دیگه ای هست، که اگر اراده کنم، باید برای اب خوردن هم، اجازه بگیرن ...

الانم دارم دنبال مشکل آی. ام. اف می گردم ...

اگر هر مشخصاتی از ادمیناش داری، برای بفرست ...


----------



## tirdad

@Full Moon ,

Bro,

Can read and translate this:

http://ww2weaponsforum.com/showthread.php?1977-IRAQI-TABLE-MEDAL


----------



## Full Moon

tirdad said:


> @Full Moon ,
> 
> Bro,
> 
> Can read and translate this:
> 
> http://ww2weaponsforum.com/showthread.php?1977-IRAQI-TABLE-MEDAL



Are you asking about the pictures? They didn't show up when I opened the link (I tried from two devices).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Full Moon said:


> Are you asking about the pictures? They didn't show up when I opened the link (I tried from two devices).



yeah ...


----------



## Full Moon

tirdad said:


> yeah ...



I am really sorry as it is quite unclear type of engraved calligraphy. At the center though it says, the Ministry of Justice, and around the circle I could only read "judiciary and judges".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Full Moon said:


> I am really sorry as it is quite unclear type of engraved calligraphy. At the center though it says, the Ministry of Justice, and around the circle I could only read "judiciary and judges".


A great Help Brother.

Shukraan Jazilaan Ya Sadiqi Aleaziz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

@BlueInGreen @BlueInGreen2

Me and a few Iranian and Turkish PDF members have a Telegram group chat, where we just talk about anything on our minds and chill. Politics and military as well (of course we do, we're PDF members after all...). Care to join?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

AmirPatriot said:


> @BlueInGreen @BlueInGreen2
> 
> Me and a few Iranian and Turkish PDF members have a Telegram group chat, where we just anything on our minds and chill. Politics and military as well (of course we do, we're PDF members after all...). Care to join?



I'de like that very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel ICBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Erdogan kissing hand of kuwait's emir son:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

2800 said:


> Erdogan kissing hand of kuwait's emir son:
> 
> View attachment 414645



Don't read too much into it or you may indeed go a bit


----------



## Aramagedon

Combat-Master said:


> Don't read too much into it or you may indeed go a bit


Why personal insult ??

I don't give a damn about terrorist erdogan. I just found it interesting and put it here.


----------



## -------

2800 said:


> Why personal insult ??
> 
> I don't give a damn about terrorist erdogan. I just found it interesting and put it here.



I would be more direct if I wanted to insult your sensibilities.

I found it interesting that you thought that it was interesting, when infact, it wasn't that interesting at all. Creating conspiracies is easy, everything can twisted.. I like to untwist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Combat-Master said:


> I would be more direct if I wanted to insult your sensibilities.
> 
> I found it interesting that you thought that it was interesting, when infact, it wasn't that interesting at all. Creating conspiracies is easy, everything can twisted.. I like to untwist.


Whatever. Don't talk about erdogan rat to me.


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel ICBM Hwasong-14 ballistic missile کره شمالی موشک هوآسونگ-۱۴



9000+ km Beast!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

2800 said:


> Whatever. Don't talk about erdogan rat to me.



You're the one bringing him up..


----------



## SubWater

@2800
Do you follow Rafeie-poor speeches ???
Do you know him ???


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> @2800
> Do you follow Rafeie-poor speeches ???
> Do you know him ???


سلام داداش.

کمو بیش. چطور؟

------


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

استقلال با سوراخ شدن فصل رو شروع کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

SubWater said:


> They were even Trump partner in ...


in what?


----------



## Aramagedon

Worthy articles:

http://smoloko.com/?p=10868

http://smoloko.com/?p=6528

Highly recommend to watch all of these videos to know freemason Jews and Americans more:































https://youtu.be/toU3qIR8xgw

Trump [the greatest] Freemason: search this on youtube


----------



## mse21

ول کن بابا اینا چیه گوش میدی نگاه میکنی؟
این کارتون سیمپسون ها که انگار گفتن بعداز این تصویر درس شده. درسته؟

-------
اقا یه کانال گروه تلگرام درس کنم خوبه؟ نظرتون چیه؟



tirdad said:


> سلام.
> 
> کسی اطلاعی درباره این رشته ها داره ؟؟؟
> 
> به غیر از علمی، کاربدری، دانشگاه دیگه ای هم این رشته ها رو داره ؟؟؟
> 
> هزینش چه قدر درمیاد ؟
> 
> کد رشته: 15015 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 11 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای امور فرهنگی
> 
> کد رشته: 15028 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- فرهنگی هنری شهرداری تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای امور فرهنگی
> 
> کد رشته: 15160 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- خبرگزاری فارس --- کاردانی حرفه ای خبرنگاری
> 
> کد رشته: 15172 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 07 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای ، مترجمی زبان انگلیسی ، آثار دیداری و شنیداری
> 
> کد رشته: 15188 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- خبرگزاری فارس --- کاردانی حرفه ای، مترجمی زبان انگلیسی ، آثار مکتوب و متون رسمی
> 
> کد رشته: 15214 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- صنایع دستی استان تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای صنایع دستی ، سفال و کاشی سنتی
> 
> کد رشته: 15235 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 38 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای خوشنویسی
> 
> کد رشته: 15380 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 23 تهران --- واحد 23 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای هنر های تجسمی، نقاشی ایرانی
> 
> کد رشته: 15463 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- صنعت جهانگردی --- کاردانی حرفه ای گردشگری
> 
> کد رشته: 15488 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- صنعت جهانگردی --- کاردانی حرفه ای هتلداری
> 
> کد رشته: 15558 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 11 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای موسیقی --- آواز ایرانی
> 
> کد رشته: 15565 --- استان تهران --- شهر تهران --- واحد 04 تهران --- کاردانی حرفه ای موسیقی --- نوازندگی ساز ایرانی


سلام مشکلی تو کنکور داری بپرس حلش کنم برات

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mse21 said:


> ول کن بابا اینا چیه گوش میدی نگاه میکنی؟
> این کارتون سیمپسون ها که انگار گفتن بعداز این تصویر درس شده. درسته؟
> 
> -------
> اقا یه کانال گروه تلگرام درس کنم خوبه؟ نظرتون چیه؟
> 
> 
> سلام مشکلی تو کنکور داری بپرس حلش کنم برات


نه هیچکدوم از این کارتون ها از قبل ساخته نشده. از اون کارتون سیمپسونی که واسه سال ۱۹۹۷ هست (که ۱۵ سال بعد رو پیش بینی میکنه) تا اونی که واسه ۲۰۰۱ هست و ...

واسه شناختن حرومزاده های یهود ماسون که میلیون ها نفرو مستقیم و غیر مستقیم به خاک و خون کشیدن و کشورهاشون رو نابود کردن مطلع بودن از این مطالب لازمه.


----------



## mse21

2800 said:


> نه هیچکدوم از این کارتون ها از قبل ساخته نشده. از اون کارتون سیمپسونی که واسه سال ۱۹۹۷ هست (که ۱۵ سال بعد رو پیش بینی میکنه) تا اونی که واسه ۲۰۰۱ هست و ...


مردونه راس میگی؟
من شنیدم بعدش درس شده

اقا یه کانال گروه تلگرام درس کنم خوبه؟ نظرتون چیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> سلام مشکلی تو کنکور داری بپرس حلش کنم برات


سلام.

درباره رشته هایی که نوشتم، اطلاعات داری ؟

دانشگاه سراسری هم داره اون رشته هارو ؟



mse21 said:


> اقا یه کانال گروه تلگرام درس کنم خوبه؟ نظرتون چیه؟


گروه تلگرام چی ؟؟؟


----------



## mse21

tirdad said:


> سلام.
> 
> درباره رشته هایی که نوشتم، اطلاعات داری ؟
> 
> دانشگاه سراسری هم داره اون رشته هارو ؟


نه اما میتونم برات در بیارم
اول بگو چه رشته ای میخوای
چرا میخوای یعنی مثلا میخوای باهاش تو اینده چکار کنی
چقدر میخوای مثلا هزینه کنی چون الان اکثرا خوابگاه هم ندارن حتی زمان ماهم مشکل خوابگاه وجود داشت
اینده شغلی و ایناتم بگو
اینده ادامه تحصیل هم منیخوای؟


tirdad said:


> گروه تلگرام چی ؟؟؟


نمیدونم من تازه عضو شدم همین تاپیک میخوندم یکی گفته بقود یه گروه تلگرام بزنیم گفتم اگر میخواید بزنم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> نه اما میتونم برات در بیارم
> اول بگو چه رشته ای میخوای
> چرا میخوای یعنی مثلا میخوای باهاش تو اینده چکار کنی
> چقدر میخوای مثلا هزینه کنی چون الان اکثرا خوابگاه هم ندارن حتی زمان ماهم مشکل خوابگاه وجود داشت
> اینده شغلی و ایناتم بگو
> اینده ادامه تحصیل هم منیخوای؟
> 
> نمیدونم من تازه عضو شدم همین تاپیک میخوندم یکی گفته بقود یه گروه تلگرام بزنیم گفتم اگر میخواید بزنم


هر رشته ای که به گردشگری یا صنایع دستی، ربط داشته باشه !!!
اینجا، خیلی طرفدار داره !!!

الان یه مغازه اجاره کردم، برای صنایع دستی، با صدف و حلزون و اینا،

بعضی وقتا، اصلاً فرصت سر خاراندن ندارم !!!

تازه مزایا هم داره !!!


----------



## Aramagedon

mse21 said:


> مردونه راس میگی؟
> من شنیدم بعدش درس شده
> 
> اقا یه کانال گروه تلگرام درس کنم خوبه؟ نظرتون چیه؟


آره داداش جون خونم راست راست میگم. میتونی به انگلیسی و فارسی تو اینترنت سرچ کنی.

این حرومزاده های شیطان پرست ماسونی سالهاست مردم رو به بازی گرفتن و دم از دموکراسی و حقوق بشر هم میزنن!

Are 300 million american people ruling by democratic elections or satan worshippers cabalists ?!!






















http://aftabnews.ir/fa/news/407569/...یمپسون-ها-درباره-ترامپ-درست-از-آب-درآمدتصاویر

https://m.persianblog.ir/?u=afshin1939.persianblog.ir/post/1088

http://www.faniyar.blogfa.com/tag/نمادهای-فراماسونری-در-فیلم-ها-و-انیمیشن-های-هالیوو

https://m.persianblog.ir/?u=kashfmason.persianblog.ir/post/209/

*http://farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13930207000339*

در مورد گروه من تجربه خاصی ندارم ولی در مورد کانال (اگر احتمالا میخای بزنی) چند نکته رو بهت میگم

۱- حتما باید فالوئر بخری و بدون خریدِ فالوئر تقریبا هیشکی تو پیجت عضو نمیشه

۲- حتما باید از شماری مجازی امریکا استفاده کنی تا مشکلی بعدش برات پیش نیاد

۳- از دوستان و فامیل ها و اطرافیانت باید بخای حتما تو کانالت عضو بشن

۴- بدون تبلیغات و پول درآوردن زدنِ کانال بی فایدس

۵- میتونی با کانالهای دیگه تبادل لینک بکنی

۶- حوصلت باید زیاد باشه صبور باشی و وقت بزاری


----------



## tirdad

https://forum.hammihan.com/thread262555.html


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> https://forum.hammihan.com/thread262555.html



دیوث ها !


OldTwilight said:


> از برکت دوستان اصلاح طلب و بحث های حقوق بشریشون ، دزدها توی جامعه راحت هستند و قوه ی قضائیه هم دستش بسته هست ( هر چند که خود قوه ی قضائیه )
> 
> اگه مطابق اسلام زورگیران و خفت گیران رو به عنوان محارب اعدام می کردند
> اگه مطابق اسلام دست دزد رو می بریدند ...
> 
> حداقل به جایی نمی رسیدیم که دزد سابقه دار از که تازه آزاد شده بیاد ماشین مردم رو به زور و توی روز روشن و جلوی چشم خودش و جلوی در خونه ش بدزده و دختر 8 ماهه مردم که توی ماشین بوده رو بزاره توی گرما تا بمیره ...


اگه با جرم مبارزه نشه جرم میره بالا.

گور بابای طرفداران حقوق *بشر* (*مجرمان و جانی ها*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> دیوث ها !


با من بودی ؟؟؟
______________________________________________________

https://forum.hammihan.com/thread262512.html


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> سلام داداش.
> 
> کمو بیش. چطور؟


slm
پایه هستی یه لژ فراماسونری راه بندازیم.
کلی هم دختر عضو میگیرم برای لژمون
شعبه جنوب کشور با من تو هم مرکز
????فقط مزنه جنگیر چنده الان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> با من بودی ؟؟؟
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> https://forum.hammihan.com/thread262512.html


نه بلا نسبتت

با این عوضی هایی که این جرم ها رو مرتکب میشن ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mse21

بابا کانال چیه خوشت میاد
گروه مظورم بوده
که دیگه نیایم اینجا
دیدم یکی گفت گفتم شاید خوشتون بیاد


tirdad said:


> هر رشته ای که به گردشگری یا صنایع دستی، ربط داشته باشه !!!
> اینجا، خیلی طرفدار داره !!!
> 
> الان یه مغازه اجاره کردم، برای صنایع دستی، با صدف و حلزون و اینا،
> 
> بعضی وقتا، اصلاً فرصت سر خاراندن ندارم !!!
> 
> تازه مزایا هم داره !!!


توهمون اسلواکی رو میگی؟ یا اینجا ایران منظورته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

2800 said:


> دیوث ها !
> 
> اگه با جرم مبارزه نشه جرم میره بالا.
> 
> گور بابای طرفداران حقوق *بشر* (*مجرمان و جانی ها*


لعنت به این لیبرال و تکنو کرات ها ... 


این قوه ی قضائیه خودش ****وگرنه اگه شما بری یک تف بندازی روی ماشین یکی از مسئولین ، سه سوته خفتت می کنه و یک اتهام امنیتی برات می نویسند ...قوه ی قضائیه هم بهانه ش رو گذاشته « فشار حقوق بشری لیبرال ها و تحریم ها » ... خاک بر سرشون ... 
چند سالی هست که مراجع در مورد ربا و اجرا نشدن حدود شرعی صحبت می کنند ولی کار جمهوری اسلامی به جایی رسیده که مراجع را هم سانسور می کنه .... 

این لاریجانی ها هر جا ورود کردند ، تونستند به گندش بکشند .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> توهمون اسلواکی رو میگی؟ یا اینجا ایران منظورته


همینجا، اسلواکی رو میگم !!!

بنده خدا ها، دریا ندارن !!!

ندیدن ازین جور چیزا !!!



2800 said:


> نه بلا نسبتت
> 
> با این عوضی هایی که این جرم ها رو مرتکب میشن ...


والا، کلمه ی مناسب برای این افراد پیدا نشد !!!

حتی کلمات غیر محترمانه (=فحش) هم جواب گو نیست ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mse21

tirdad said:


> تازه مزایا هم داره !!!



چه مزایایی داره شیطون!؟



OldTwilight said:


> لعنت به این لیبرال و تکنو کرات ها ...
> این قوه ی قضائیه خودش فاسده وگرنه اگه شما بری یک تف بندازی روی ماشین یکی از مسئولین ، سه سوته خفتت می کنه و یک اتهام امنیتی برات می نویسند ...
> 
> این لاریجانی ها هر جا ورود کردند ، تونستند به گندش بکشند .


چطور شده؟
تازه میخوان اعدامم بردارن. حالا کجاش دیدی بدترم میشه
رفته بودم شبکه کلمه تو. یوتوب طرف میگفت چرا افراد هم مذهب مارو اعدام میکنید؟ زدم زیر خنده یکی ندونه میگه اینا گلن و بی گناه نمیدونه هرچی جدایی طلب و قاچالقچی مواد و تفنگ به دسته یکی از همیناست

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

اینو گوش بدید، یه کم حال و هواتون عوض بشه ...

http://www.aparat.com/v/JBiC5

خدا بیامرز، دان اسپاتارو، خواننده رومانیایی 1939 - 2004

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

اوکی
پس یکم برات سخت میشه!؟
اونجا ازاد یا پیام نور ندارن؟
خوب پرا همونجا نمیخونی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> چه مزایایی داره شیطون!؟
> 
> 
> چطور شده؟
> تازه میخوان اعدامم بردارن. حالا کجاش دیدی بدترم میشه
> رفته بودم شبکه کلمه تو. یوتوب طرف میگفت چرا افراد هم مذهب مارو اعدام میکنید؟ زدم زیر خنده یکی ندونه میگه اینا گلن و بی گناه نمیدونه هرچی جدایی طلب و قاچالقچی مواد و تفنگ به دسته یکی از همیناست


مزایاش بماند !!!

فقط صرفاً جهت اطلاع: از پرداخت مالیات، معاف هستم ...

چون کار هنری دارم می کنم !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

دانشگاه ازاد واحد کره شمالی نزدیکتون میشه
خوبه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> اوکی
> پس یکم برات سخت میشه!؟
> اونجا ازاد یا پیام نور ندارن؟
> خوب پرا همونجا نمیخونی؟


نه متاسفانه !!!

برا همین مجبورم بیام ایران ...پ

ولی اگر غیر حضوری یا اینترنتی هم بشه خ0وند، خیلی خوبه !!!


----------



## mse21

اوکی
اتفاقا اینا که نوشتی رشته هایی هست که خیلی تو ایران تا اونجا که میدونم طرفدار ندارن
دیپلمت مال چه سالیه؟
کی کنکور دادی با کنکور منظورته یا بی کنکور؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> دانشگاه ازاد واحد کره شمالی نزدیکتون میشه
> خوبه؟


اینا ضد همه چی ایست هستن ...

کلاً با این "ایست" ها رابطه خوبی ندارن ...



mse21 said:


> اوکی
> اتفاقا اینا که نوشتی رشته هایی هست که خیلی تو ایران تا اونجا که میدونم طرفدار ندارن
> دیپلمت مال چه سالیه؟
> کی کنکور دادی با کنکور منظورته یا بی کنکور؟


دیپلمم مال 92 هست ...

همون 92 کنکور دادم ...

مهندسی معماری، دکوراسیون داخلی قبول شدم، ولی نرفتم ...

هیچ علاقه ای نداشتم ...


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> slm
> پایه هستی یه لژ فراماسونری راه بندازیم.
> کلی هم دختر عضو میگیرم برای لژمون
> شعبه جنوب کشور با من تو هم مرکز
> ????فقط مزنه جنگیر چنده الان


سلام قبل از ما خیلی ها راه انداختن 

بچه ی جنوب هستی؟

مزنه جنگیر ؟  نمیدونم راستش ....

دختر راستش خبر ندارم. ایشالا بریم بهشت خدا چند تا خوشگلش رو بهمون بده

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

mse21 said:


> چه مزایایی داره شیطون!؟
> 
> 
> چطور شده؟
> تازه میخوان اعدامم بردارن. حالا کجاش دیدی بدترم میشه
> رفته بودم شبکه کلمه تو. یوتوب طرف میگفت چرا افراد هم مذهب مارو اعدام میکنید؟ زدم زیر خنده یکی ندونه میگه اینا گلن و بی گناه نمیدونه هرچی جدایی طلب و قاچالقچی مواد و تفنگ به دسته یکی از همیناست


کاملا درسته طرف رو به جرم عضویت در داعش و قتل اعدام میکنند یه عده خود فروخته میان تبلیغ میکنند اینا به جرم قومیت ومذهب کشته شدن.
دیگه شورش رو در اوردند این خودفروخته های بیناموس حقوق بشری

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> نه متاسفانه !!!
> 
> برا همین مجبورم بیام ایران ...پ
> 
> ولی اگر غیر حضوری یا اینترنتی هم بشه خ0وند، خیلی خوبه !!!


مگه الان کجا هستی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

SubWater said:


> کاملا درسته طرف رو به جرم عضویت در داعش و قتل اعدام میکنند یه عده خود فروخته میان تبلیغ میکنند اینا به جرم قومیت ومذهب کشته شدن.
> دیگه شورش رو در اوردند این خودفروخته های بیناموس حقوق بشری


کاملاً موافق هستم ...
باید اعدام بشن ...
ولی نه فقط با طناب دار ...

باید شیوه های متنوع داشته باشیم ...

مثلاً با شعله افکن، کباب بشن ...

یا با تانک از روشون رد شد 

یا به عنوان هدف تمرینی، استفاده بشن !!!

اینجوری باحال تره !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mse21 said:


> بابا کانال چیه خوشت میاد
> گروه مظورم بوده
> که دیگه نیایم اینجا
> دیدم یکی گفت گفتم شاید خوشتون بیاد
> 
> توهمون اسلواکی رو میگی؟ یا اینجا ایران منظورته


خوب مثلا داشتم راهنماییت میکردم چرا اینجوری جواب میدی


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> مگه الان کجا هستی؟


اسلوونی ...

غرفه گرفتم برای 3 ماه ...

اگر خوب باشه، شاید بمونم ...

فعلاً که خوبه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان اگه مایل بودین سنتون و شهرتون رو بگین

من ۲۷ تهران



tirdad said:


> اسلوونی ...
> 
> غرفه گرفتم برای 3 ماه ...
> 
> اگر خوب باشه، شاید بمونم ...
> 
> فعلاً که خوبه ...


خوبه امیدوارم خوش بگذره. اونجا شیطونی هم میکنی؟



tirdad said:


> کاملاً موافق هستم ...
> باید اعدام بشن ...
> ولی نه فقط با طناب دار ...
> 
> باید شیوه های متنوع داشته باشیم ...
> 
> مثلاً با شعله افکن، کباب بشن ...
> 
> یا با تانک از روشون رد شد
> 
> یا به عنوان هدف تمرینی، استفاده بشن !!!
> 
> اینجوری باحال تره !!!


احسنت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mse21

tirdad said:


> کاملاً موافق هستم ...
> باید اعدام بشن ...
> ولی نه فقط با طناب دار ...
> 
> باید شیوه های متنوع داشته باشیم ...
> 
> مثلاً با شعله افکن، کباب بشن ...
> 
> یا با تانک از روشون رد شد
> 
> یا به عنوان هدف تمرینی، استفاده بشن !!!
> 
> اینجوری باحال تره !!!



بیا یکی دیگه از اعضای داعش رونمایی شد



2800 said:


> خوب مثلا داشتم راهنماییت میکردم چرا اینجوری جواب میدی


خوب منم به شوخی جواب دادم
علامت تعجب نذاشتم فقط



tirdad said:


> دیپلمم مال 92 هست ...
> 
> همون 92 کنکور دادم ...
> 
> مهندسی معماری، دکوراسیون داخلی قبول شدم، ولی نرفتم ...
> 
> هیچ علاقه ای نداشتم ...


اه بچه ای په
گوگولی!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

mse21 said:


> بیا یکی دیگه از اعضای داعش رونمایی شد
> 
> 
> خوب منم به شوخی جواب دادم
> علامت تعجب نذاشتم فقط
> 
> 
> اه بچه ای په
> گوگولی!!!


اگه فضولی نباشه بچه ی کجایی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

SubWater said:


> کاملا درسته طرف رو به جرم عضویت در داعش و قتل اعدام میکنند یه عده خود فروخته میان تبلیغ میکنند اینا به جرم قومیت ومذهب کشته شدن.


شما یه سر بزن به یوتوب درمورد ریگی سرچ کن
ببین چه خبره
ادم زورش میاد
چندتا بچه رو کشت همین از خدا بیخبر

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> دوستان اگه مایل بودین سنتون و شهرتون رو بگین. ممنون
> 
> من ۲۷ تهران
> 
> 
> خوبه امیدوارم خوش بگذره. اونجا شیطونی هم میکنی؟


سه سال و نیم، ازت کوچیکترم ...

شهر، فعلاً Ljubljana

اینم جهت اطلاعات بیشتر:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenia

تا شیطونی، منظورت چی باشه ؟؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mse21

2800 said:


> اگه فضولی نباشه بچه ی کجایی؟


قبلا گفتم
شهرکرد

اوه من نوشتم اسلواکی؟
یا اسلونی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mse21 said:


> قبلا گفتم
> شهرکرد


اکی، چطور پس من ندیدم 



tirdad said:


> سه سال و نیم، ازت کوچیکترم ...
> 
> شهر، فعلاً Ljubljana
> 
> اینم جهت اطلاعات بیشتر:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenia
> 
> تا شیطونی، منظورت چی باشه ؟؟؟


هیچی منظورم این بود شبا دیر میری خونه یا نه ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

والا چی بگم
اینجا نبود
تو یه تاپیک دیگه بود که درمورد گرمای اهواز توش بحث میشد
حتی شاید بقیه هم یادشون نباشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> قبلا گفتم
> شهرکرد
> 
> اوه من نوشتم اسلواکی؟
> یا اسلونی؟


اسلوونی هست داداش ...

دستم خط خورد، اسلوواکی رو انتخاب کرد ...

حسش برم تغییر بدم !!!

شما همون اسلوونی حساب کن !!!



2800 said:


> اکی، چطور پس من ندیدم
> 
> 
> هیچی منظورم این بود شبا دیر میری خونه یا نه ....


شهرشونو میگردم ...

تا 2-3 صبح بیدارن ...

خیلی باحاله شهرشون ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

خوب عمو شما بخوای بیای اینجا که کارت سخت میشه دوسال باید برای کاردانی درس پاس کنی که بیست واحدش عمومیه
خونه میخواد خورد وخوراک و هزینه رفت و امدم هست
سخت میشه که!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> اسلوونی هست داداش ...
> 
> دستم خط خورد، اسلوواکی رو انتخاب کرد ...
> 
> حسش برم تغییر بدم !!!
> 
> شما همون اسلوونی حساب کن !!!
> 
> 
> شهرشونو میگردم ...
> 
> تا 2-3 صبح بیدارن ...
> 
> خیلی باحاله شهرشون ...


چند وقته اونجا هستی؟

من رفیق تو خیلی از کشورا دارم ولی اسلوونی نداشتم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> چند وقته اونجا هستی؟


الان، 10 روزی میشه ...

قبلش چک بودم، تقریباً شش ماه ...

کلاً با یوگوسلاوی، حال می کنم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

tirdad said:


> کاملاً موافق هستم ...
> باید اعدام بشن ...
> ولی نه فقط با طناب دار ...
> 
> باید شیوه های متنوع داشته باشیم ...
> 
> مثلاً با شعله افکن، کباب بشن ...
> 
> یا با تانک از روشون رد شد
> 
> یا به عنوان هدف تمرینی، استفاده بشن !!!
> 
> اینجوری باحال تره !!!



فرض کن مریم رجوی رو اتیش بزنن
چه حالی میکنن ملت

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> الان، 10 روزی میشه ...
> 
> قبلش چک بودم، تقریباً شش ماه ...
> 
> کلاً با یوگوسلاوی، حال می کنم ...


فکر کنم کشورای اروپای شرقی چیزای قشنگی باشن که شما خوشت میاد

الان تو اروپا بیشتر انگلیس و آلمان محبوبن. البته من فامیل و دوست تو اتریش و نروژ هم دارم ...



SubWater said:


> فرض کن مریم رجوی رو اتیش بزنن
> چه حالی میکنن ملت


دمت گرم گل گفتی

نگفتی بچه ی کدوم شهری ؟

دوستان خوشحال شدیم ..

با اجازه همگی ما بریم

یا حق

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> فکر کنم کشورای اروپای شرقی چیزای قشنگی باشن که شما خوشت میاد
> 
> الان تو اروپا بیشتر انگلیس و آلمان محبوبن. البته من فامیل و دوست تو اتریش و نروژ هم دارم ...
> 
> 
> دمت گرم گل گفتی
> 
> نگفتی بچه ی کدوم شهری ؟
> 
> @SubWater
> در مورد تلگرام آیدی تلگرامت رو بده ادت کنم
> 
> دوستان خوشحال شدیم ..
> 
> با اجازه همگی ما بریم
> 
> یا حق


bache bandar hastam
Garma va sharji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> bache bandar hastam
> Garma va sharji


یا خدا خودش بهت صبر بده

من که اصلا تحمل گرما رو ندارم. داداش از بندر جنس هم چاقاق میکنی تهران ؟


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> یا خدا خودش بهت صبر بده
> 
> من که اصلا تحمل گرما رو ندارم. داداش از بندر جنس هم چاقاق میکنی تهران ؟


chi mikhaie
faghat lab tar kon ta barat beferestam



@2800 




chetore Amooo
Pasand mikoni ????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> chi mikhaie
> faghat lab tar kon ta barat beferestam


دستت درد نکنه کاکو جان

یه سری اقلام ارزون میخاستم چند وقت پیش از شیپور خریدم برام پست کردن

ولی شنیدم بچه های بندر از واردات خوب پول درمیارن


SubWater said:


> @2800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetore Amooo
> Pasand mikoni ????


دمت گرم کاکو باحال بود. رِدیف بود. اساسی بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

clip youtube ro to post ghabl negah kon
Are vali na hame 
baz Hame chi bar migarde be fesad va ravabet hokomati
mardom Adi faghat hamalan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> clip youtube ro to post ghabl negah kon
> Are vali na hame
> baz Hame chi bar migarde be fesad va ravabet hokomati
> mardom Adi faghat hamalan


من شنیدم بچه های بندر میرن دوبی (یا بعضا حتی قاچاقی با قایق براشون میارن) اسپینر ارزون میخرن و تو ایران به صورت خرده و عمده حداقل دو برابر قیم خریدشون میفروشن و کلی پول به جیب میزنن. البته اسپینر فقط یکی از این اقلام پرسود هست ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> فکر کنم کشورای اروپای شرقی چیزای قشنگی باشن که شما خوشت میاد
> 
> الان تو اروپا بیشتر انگلیس و آلمان محبوبن. البته من فامیل و دوست تو اتریش و نروژ هم دارم ...
> 
> دوستان خوشحال شدیم ..
> 
> با اجازه همگی ما بریم
> 
> یا حق


خب، رفتارشون با ایرانیا، خیلی خوبه ...

دولت، از لحاظ مالی، پشتیبانی می کنه ...

البته، تا یه زمان محدود

اروپای غربی نرفتم ...

اونجا خیلی گرونه ...

من الان تو قسمت خوب خوب شهر، یه خونه گرفتم،

اگر پاریس بود، الان باید تو آشغالدونی می بودم ...

با اینکه هر دو شاون، جزو یوروزون هستن ...

تقریباً عادات و رفتارشون مثل خودمون می مونه ...



2800 said:


> من رفیق تو خیلی از کشورا دارم ولی اسلوونی نداشتم


تو کدوم کشورا ؟؟؟

تو یوگوسلاوی سابق، کسی رو داشتی ؟؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Ignoring the back ground music, a very nice display by the men of Iranian armed forces.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> من شنیدم بچه های بندر میرن دوبی (یا بعضا حتی قاچاقی با قایق براشون میارن) اسپینر ارزون میخرن و تو ایران به صورت خرده و عمده حداقل دو برابر قیمت میفروشن و کلی پول به جیب میزنن.


Are khob hich keshvari nemitone hame rah haye dar ro ro bebande 
inja hame ye pa tajerand
mikhan jens biaran do barabar beforoshan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> بیا یکی دیگه از اعضای داعش رونمایی شد




میگم اگه یه موقع صدف و حلزون اینا بخوام،
یا شن و ماسه،

کسی رو میشناسی برام بفرسته ؟؟؟

البته، بفرسته تهران ...

@SubWater



SubWater said:


> فرض کن مریم رجوی رو اتیش بزنن
> چه حالی میکنن ملت


یعنی می بینیم اون روز رو ؟؟؟

البته، بقیشونم باید بکشن ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

tirdad said:


> میگم اگه یه موقع صدف و حلزون اینا بخوام،
> یا شن و ماسه،
> 
> کسی رو میشناسی برام بفرسته ؟؟؟
> 
> البته، بفرسته تهران ...
> 
> @SubWater


Mashala Sahel bandar ke kamel pak sazi shode montaha to Sahel haye Atraf Shahr hast
Barat miporsam khabaret mikonam



tirdad said:


> میگم اگه یه موقع صدف و حلزون اینا بخوام،
> یا شن و ماسه،
> 
> کسی رو میشناسی برام بفرسته ؟؟؟
> 
> البته، بفرسته تهران ...
> 
> @SubWater
> 
> 
> یعنی می بینیم اون روز رو ؟؟؟
> 
> البته، بقیشونم باید بکشن ...


Aksar Ina gol rajavi ha ro khordan
ala'anam pashimon hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

SubWater said:


> Mashala Sahel bandar ke kamel pak sazi shode montaha to Sahel haye Atraf Shahr hast
> Barat miporsam khabaret mikonam
> 
> 
> Aksar Ina gol rajavi ha ro khordan
> ala'anam pashimon hastan


دمت جیز ...

به هر حال، چیزی از جرمشون کم نمیکنه ...

خیانت به میهن، نابخشودنیه برادر من ...

گول خوردن و اینا، دلیل نمیشه ...

فقط کامنتارو بخونید ....

http://www.ninisite.com/discussion/topic/1368904/چه-کشورهایی-رفتین-تا-حالا?page=1


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> کاملاً موافق هستم ...
> باید اعدام بشن ...
> ولی نه فقط با طناب دار ...
> 
> باید شیوه های متنوع داشته باشیم ...
> 
> مثلاً با شعله افکن، کباب بشن ...
> 
> یا با تانک از روشون رد شد
> 
> یا به عنوان هدف تمرینی، استفاده بشن !!!
> 
> اینجوری باحال تره !!!


شما داری هزینه ها را شدیدا بالا میبری .
اگه حاضری تفاوت هزینه اعدام به روشهای بالا را با اعدام با طناب دار بدی من برم صحبت کنم تا از اون روشها هم برای تنوع استفاده بشه.

آخه جانم مگه اعدام کردن فیلم سینمایی هستش که برای با حال شدن متنوعش بکنیم ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> خب، رفتارشون با ایرانیا، خیلی خوبه ...
> 
> دولت، از لحاظ مالی، پشتیبانی می کنه ...
> 
> البته، تا یه زمان محدود
> 
> اروپای غربی نرفتم ...
> 
> اونجا خیلی گرونه ...
> 
> من الان تو قسمت خوب خوب شهر، یه خونه گرفتم،
> 
> اگر پاریس بود، الان باید تو آشغالدونی می بودم ...
> 
> با اینکه هر دو شاون، جزو یوروزون هستن ...
> 
> تقریباً عادات و رفتارشون مثل خودمون می مونه ...
> 
> 
> تو کدوم کشورا ؟؟؟
> 
> تو یوگوسلاوی سابق، کسی رو داشتی ؟؟؟


نه عزیز. من تو مالزی استرالیا اتریش آلمان سوئد نروژ
انگلیس آمریکا و کانادا دوست و آشنا دارم

@SubWater

در مورد رائفی پرسیدی چیزی میخاستی بدونی؟



Windjammer said:


> Ignoring the back ground music, a very nice display by the men of Iranian armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

JEskandari said:


> شما داری هزینه ها را شدیدا بالا میبری .
> اگه حاضری تفاوت هزینه اعدام به روشهای بالا را با اعدام با طناب دار بدی من برم صحبت کنم تا از اون روشها هم برای تنوع استفاده بشه.
> 
> آخه جانم مگه اعدام کردن فیلم سینمایی هستش که برای با حال شدن متنوعش بکنیم ؟


البته برای شوخی بودش ها ...

ولی خیلی باحال میشه ها !!!

تو خیابون، تانک بیارن یارو رو اعدام کنن ...

البته تعدادی از ملت همیشه در صحنه هم، تبدیل به لواشک میشن ...

که اونارو جزو شهدای بمبگذاری تروریستا معرفی می کنیم !!!


----------



## tirdad

SubWater said:


> chetore Amooo
> Pasand mikoni ????


خیلی شاخه ...

خیلی وقت بود یه اینجور آهنگی نشنیده بودم ...

دمت جیز !!!

rasti, dadash, bazi jahash zirnevis mikhad ...

zahmatesho mikeshi, lotfan ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

@PeeD I'm thinking of doing an analysis of Iran's air defences, along the lines of this work from 2010 by Sean O'Connor, and posting it on my blog. Do you think I should, from an OPSEC perspective?


----------



## PeeD

An analysis would be great Amir. I would not mention the exact locations, numbering the sights or systems should be sufficient. There are many static airdefense sites from the Shah era, they are certainly compromised, and all the rest visible in GE too. However you are on the safe side if you just talk about already disclosed systems and open source material. You could quote SOCs old analysis and "correct it".

Numbering the sites you know should be very safe, just beware of Israelis demeaning exact locations or it don't exists 

In the end you are of course free to do whatever you deem appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Does any of the members here know about the killing of the iranian slodiers and Iraqi POWs by the dog saddam using chemical weapons??


----------



## AmirPatriot

PeeD said:


> An analysis would be great Amir. I would not mention the exact locations, numbering the sights or systems should be sufficient. There are many static airdefense sites from the Shah era, they are certainly compromised, and all the rest visible in GE too. However you are on the safe side if you just talk about already disclosed systems and open source material. You could quote SOCs old analysis and "correct it".
> 
> Numbering the sites you know should be very safe, just beware of Israelis demeaning exact locations or it don't exists
> 
> In the end you are of course free to do whatever you deem appropriate.



Thanks for the advice.

In fact I'm planning on heavily, if not entirely relying on SOC's analysis. I'm going to go through most of the Iranian sites he added to the SAM Site Overview and check what systems are there. If they have been updated or not, removed etc.

So basically, if SOC did his analysis of Iranian air defences in 2017 instead of or 2009/10... this would be it.

Speaking of the SAM Site Overview, do you have access to the Range Rings KMZ? I managed to find the main overview with great difficulty, but the range rings file is nowhere to be found.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran Simorgh SLV prior to launch preparation, tests, assembly آماده سازی ماهواره بر سیمرغ قبل پرتاب*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB1 documentary railroad South, North مستند راه آهن جنوب، شمال*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

yavar said:


> *Iran IRIB1 documentary railroad South, North مستند راه آهن جنوب، شمال*


Halve good ... merci

@SubWater 

Slapdash, take akhare hafteye khodemoon mistook khabaresho behem bedi ?

Khare in t9 ro ...

Oon "dadash" hast .

اه ... مردشورشو ببرن ...

میگم تا اخر هفته، میتونی خبرشو بهم بدی ؟


----------



## SubWater

tirdad said:


> Halve good ... merci
> 
> @SubWater
> 
> Slapdash, take akhare hafteye khodemoon mistook khabaresho behem bedi ?
> 
> Khare in t9 ro ...
> 
> Oon "dadash" hast .
> 
> اه ... مردشورشو ببرن ...
> 
> میگم تا اخر هفته، میتونی خبرشو بهم بدی ؟


E-mailet ro behem bede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

SALMAN F said:


> Does any of the members here know about the killing of the iranian slodiers and Iraqi POWs by the dog saddam using chemical weapons??


i think you are talking about the experimental tests. right?
if you meant this i think you cannot find any thing about it with a good source. but i (a doctor) heard there is some tests of kurdish and iranians civil. and soldiers but nothing heard about iraqi soldiers.
edit
saddam used chems from 1980. at first they were nothing but some tests in real conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

mse21 said:


> i think you are talking about the experimental tests. right?
> if you meant this i think you cannot find any thing about it with a good source. but i (a doctor) heard there is some tests of kurdish and iranians civil. and soldiers but nothing heard about iraqi soldiers.
> edit
> saddam used chems from 1980. at first they were nothing but some tests in real conditions.


I am just trying to open thread about Halacha because the Baathist and wahhabists scum trying to blame it on iran 

I know that the Ba'ath scum used chemicals against iran but iran didn't gas Iraq back 

Do you know the names the dates and the kinds of th chemical attacks during the war?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> I am just trying to open thread about Halacha because the Baathist and wahhabists scum trying to blame it on iran


Saddam dropped illegal chemical bombs on Iran and wahhabists are blaming Iran now!

How much scum these pigs are!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> Saddam dropped illegal chemical bombs on Iran and wahhabists are blaming Iran now!
> 
> How much scum these pigs are!!!!!!


I swear these animals were the reason why you feel ashamed of being arab and muslim they have no Shame

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> I swear these animals were the reason why you feel ashamed of being arab and muslim they have no Shame


Funny sheikh threaten alawites:






Saudi Wahhabi dirty fatwa against Syrian women:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mse21

2800 said:


> Saddam dropped illegal chemical bombs on Iran and wahhabists are blaming Iran now!


yeah man!
you did not know this?!
they created a martyr and a evrey wise human of him! the one who fought with! in two war! (ksa, emirate)
the cause of 1 million death! in just one war and many in other two wars!
the one who used chems of his own ppl!
the one who was such a dumb and stupid and you can see what the lame decisions he made! (in his wars or economical)
the one who took both countries at least one decade behind. and still both of them suffer from it!
and many other reasons....
but still they are in love with him!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

I love Saddam Hussein!

Hey guys, I'm jk. I have zero respect for Saddam. Iranians are our brothers, and even in that shitty war we supported them even If it wasn't openly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tirdad

SubWater said:


> E-mailet ro behem bede


Irantourism96@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> در مورد رائفی پرسیدی چیزی میخاستی بدونی؟



نه فقط پست هات من رو یاد رائفی می اتدازه


mse21 said:


> in what?



read the post after the post quote it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Taliban new way of bombing:









SubWater said:


> نه فقط پست هات من رو یاد رائفی می اتدازه
> 
> 
> read the post after the post quote it


این اطلاعاتی که من دارم الان ۶ ساله میدونم تازه خیلی هاشو نمیگم چون برای مردم غیر قابل باوره.

یه بخش کوچکیش رو از سخنرانی رائفی بدست آوردم و بخش بیشترش هم از کتاب و اینترنت.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

If an Iranian ever doubts the role of Pakistan during Iraq-Iran war, remind them of the silk worm missile provided by Pakistan from China. It was provided by our wahabi leader Zia-ul-Haq who I am related to. 

Life is a fucked up circumstance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

Ahoi ...

Znate njake dobre perstina kanaly v anglistine telegram ?



mse21 said:


> خوب عمو شما بخوای بیای اینجا که کارت سخت میشه دوسال باید برای کاردانی درس پاس کنی که بیست واحدش عمومیه
> خونه میخواد خورد وخوراک و هزینه رفت و امدم هست
> سخت میشه که!


Are ... kollan pasimon sodam ...

Inja goftan boro kllas ... agar hoob bash shaed raftam ...

E ... CZ neshtam chera ???

Velesh kon.

Migam ki ye chanta kanal khoob baraye En tele bedid ...

Dahan in t9 to se hich ...


----------



## Cthulhu

SALMAN F said:


> I am just trying to open thread about Halacha because the Baathist and wahhabists scum trying to blame it on iran
> 
> I know that the Ba'ath scum used chemicals against iran but iran didn't gas Iraq back
> 
> Do you know the names the dates and the kinds of th chemical attacks during the war?


Where are they trying to blame Halabche on Iran?


----------



## SALMAN F

Cthulhu said:


> Where are they trying to blame Halabche on Iran?


Because they are typical Baathist wahhabists obsessed and hateful clowns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Kastor said:


> I think you're mistaking his point, he was saying on the day the agreement was reached, nothing was signed. He was not saying that a deal has never been signed..


here more confirmation. stop fooling yourself.
this is U.S Senate which study text and has seen original text

at The Washington Post July 26, 2017 U.S Senate Foreign Relations Committee Senator Bob Corker said : "the JCPOA never been signed. the deal is political understanding







yavar said:


> the JCPOA is political agreement meaning is verbal agreement,


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## mse21

tirdad said:


> E ... CZ neshtam chera ???





tirdad said:


> Migam ki ye chanta kanal khoob baraye En tele bedid ...





tirdad said:


> Dahan in t9 to se hich ...





tirdad said:


> Znate njake dobre perstina kanaly v anglistine telegram ?


اصلا نفهمیدم چی نوشتی!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> اصلا نفهمیدم چی نوشتی!


اشکال نداره. چک نوشته بودم و فینگلیش.

میگم یه چندتا کانال خوب فارسی برای تلگرام انگلیسی بگید ...

نظامی - گردشگری - موسیقی - جک و لطیفه ...

راستی ... چه جوری میشه تو موبایل، کپی پیست کرد ؟

مثلا یه ادرس اینترنتی ...

یا یه نوشته از یه جای دیگه ...

اینم تلفظ فارسی ش:

اهوی 

زنات نیاک دوره پرشتینا کانالی و انگلیشتینه تلگرام

اینارو یاد بگیرید، اومدید اینور، به درد می خوره ...
Dobar dan ...

دو بار دان ...

یعنی صبح به خیر.

Ahoi ...

اهوی ... 

یعنی سلام.

یارو میره معدن ... بقیش بعدن


----------



## Aramagedon

Three Iranians tortured in Istanbul by Afghan gang:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/thre...-istanbul-by-afghan-gang.510290/#post-9729073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

مردک دیوث !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran Army Tank Biathlon International Army Games 2017 ارتش در مسابقات بین المللی ارتش ها تانک ۲۰۱۷*


----------



## Aramagedon

Gothic said:


> as i'm a smart man i'm sure i'll be able to kill many israelis on the battlefield before martyring due to the incompetency of our own armed forces.





Gothic said:


> 2x haldolic shots
> 1x fluanxol shot , the effects are fading




Dude, such drugs are dangerous for your healthy. Stop using/smoking such drugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

تقریبا بامدادتون به خیر.


----------



## mse21

tirdad said:


> نظامی - گردشگری - موسیقی - جک و لطیفه ...
> 
> راستی ... چه جوری میشه تو موبایل، کپی پیست کرد ؟


تلگرام بیشترش ...شعره
باورکن
تو موبایلم دستتو نگه دار رو متن بعدش ابی میشه و گزینه هاش میاد و شما کپی رو بزن
edit
jangaavaran
خیلی مناسبه
زررهی علاقمند باشی هم برادر بزرگوارمون نوریخانی کانالش جالبه
tankograd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

صبحتون به خیر...

اینجا ساعت ۱۲:۲۵ ...

تهران باید حدود ۱۰ صبح باشه ...



mse21 said:


> تلگرام بیشترش ...شعره
> باورکن
> تو موبایلم دستتو نگه دار رو متن بعدش ابی میشه و گزینه هاش میاد و شما کپی رو بزن
> edit
> jangaavaran
> خیلی مناسبه
> زررهی علاقمند باشی هم برادر بزرگوارمون نوریخانی کانالش جالبه
> tankograd


ممنون.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

سلام عزيز ظهر بخير



tirdad said:


> صبحتون به خیر...
> 
> اینجا ساعت ۱۲:۲۵ ...
> 
> تهران باید حدود ۱۰ صبح باشه ...
> 
> 
> ممنون.





Gothic said:


> as i'm a smart man i'm sure i'll be able to kill many israelis on the battlefield before martyring due to the incompetency of our own armed forces.





Gothic said:


> *2x* *haldolic shots*
> *1x* *fluanxol shot* , the effects are fading



Dude, such drugs are dangerous for your healthy. Stop using/smoking such drugs.

@waz Bro you see I wasn't wrong. Being high on some kind of drug then trolling against other people harm PDF's quality at the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

tirdad said:


> ممنون.


قربون تو
من از تلگرام بیشتر برای خبر و چت استفاده میکنم
گردشگری که اصلا اهلش نیستم و کلا یه جا افتادم!
هیچی وب سایت نمیشه حتی برای خبر خوندن
برای مسایل نظامی هم یه مشتی بچه جم شدن دور هم هرکدوم یه کانال زده و واقعا خیلی کم میشه افراد کاملا مورد اطمینان و با اطلاع که شیکمی حرف نزنن توشون چیدا کرد
این دوتا که دادم عالی بودن بقیه به میشه گفت دری وری هستن
البته اخبار سوریه و تحلیلاش از تو همین تلگرام دنبال میکنم و به نظرم چیز خوبیه مخصوصا برای افراد تازه کارتر که اشنا به احوالات سوریه نیستن



SALMAN F said:


> I swear these animals were the reason why you feel ashamed of being arab and muslim they have no Shame


do you find any thing?
i have some proof in my own family!
my mother's family
2 of my uncles martyred
2 wounded
1 pow
grandpa took some parts
my father's
my own father took some part
1 uncle pow
1 wounded. he was poisened by chems but he had mask but my father told me he had blood secretion from his feet's and hand's skin. which exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

probably he is next Iranian defense minister brigadier general Amir Hatami.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Does anyone know what happened to the iranian military/defence websites??


----------



## Gothic

they got overwhelmed by iranians


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> https://www.rt.com/business/395885-siemens-russia-crimea-turbines/
> 
> 
> I thought the russians are in talk with Iran to get the turbines from Iran?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/russia-seeks-to-buy-gas-turbine-from-iran.479522/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious why Iran was not able to deliver them...



*EU blacklists 3 Russian nationals, 3 companies over Siemens turbines in Crimea*
https://www.rt.com/business/398631-eu-sanctions-russia-crimea/

EU to impose more Russia sanctions over Siemens case 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ukraine-crisis-crimea-siemens-eu-idUSKBN1AK15C


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

*Iraq PM al-Abbadi: al-Hashd al-Shaabi (PMU) will NOT be dissolved العبادی: الحشد الشعبی منحل نمی شود*


----------



## SubWater

Hello Guys,
Amir Aliakbari f*cked Tyler king in less than 1minute and half

Americans just know how to brag out side of ring





but in the ring

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

حسن اومده معاون فنی وزارت اطلاعات رو به عنوان وزیر ارتباطات که از قضا باید یکی از آزاد ترین وزارت خونه ها باشه ، پیشنهاد کرده

کم کم باید زبان سرخ رو ببندیم وگرنه سر سبز بر باد می ره ...


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

_*Sadegh Kharrazi, an adviser to reformist former President Mohammad Khatami, suggested that all Iranian MPs undergo "a training course on codes of conduct and universal moral values".*

_

Bunch of munafiqs in parliament... praise to the journalist that made this pictures.
@bozorgmehr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pin gu

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> _*Sadegh Kharrazi, an adviser to reformist former President Mohammad Khatami, suggested that all Iranian MPs undergo "a training course on codes of conduct and universal moral values".*
> 
> _
> 
> Bunch of munafiqs in parliament... praise to the journalist that made this pictures.



yani ina tahala zan nadidan ke harjae ke etefagh injori miofte injori bi abero bazi dar miaran ?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

pin gu said:


> yani ina tahala zan nadidan ke harjae ke etefagh injori miofte injori bi abero bazi dar miaran ?


Zan ziad didan, ama harchi bishtar, behtar....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

@Serpentine don't pay attention to that saudi dog bin salman the fat pig if you take him seriously the Saudis would be happy and they would say iran is scared


----------



## pin gu

ba in raftari ke man az in nemayande ha mibinam sale dige to etehadie oropa bayad doreye baz amozi tanzim khanevade vaseye diplomathaye khanomeshon bezaran


----------



## yavar

*Iran Jaboun company technology transfers to Russia Electroshield company*





امضای قرارداد همکاری شرکت جابون ایران و شرکت الکتروشیلد روسیه
روسیه خریدار تکنولوژی طراحی و ساخت تابلوهای برق از ایران
ایران تکنولوژی طراحی و ساخت تابلوهای برق را طی قراردادی که امروز به امضا شرکت جابون ایران و شرکت الکتروشیلد روسیه رسید ، در اختیار این شرکت بین المللی روسی قرار می دهد.
http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1751478/امضای-قرارداد-همکاری-شرکت-جابون-ایران-و-شرکت-الکتروشیلد-روسیه


Jaboun company (شركت جابون) official website
http://jaboun.com

Jaboun’s switchgears are produced in a wide range of current, voltage and applications which means JABOUN can be your partner whenever you need electrical panels. We believe that “Dynamism is the key to eternality” and with that in mind we are always trying to expand our capabilities in order to serve and empower our customers in the best possible way.

The present annual capacity of the company is 5500 cubicles which includes:
A: Withdrawable / fixed low voltage switchgears.
B: Withdrawable / fixed medium voltage switchgears from 3.3 KV up to 36 KV.
C: Protection & control panels for distribution and high voltage substations.
D: Industrial automation and power management systems and process control panels.

Iran Jaboun company technology transfers to Russia Electroshield company
انتقال فناوري تابلوهاي برق فشار قوي شركت جابون ايران به شركت الكترو شيلد روسيه




==========================================================
*Iran IRGC GF destroyed infiltrating Terrorist Team سپاه آذربایجان: انهدام تیم تروریستی*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

this for those Iranian members who still think China is Iran ally or friend and not less of enemy . i hope this is wake up call for all Iranian members

*چین حساب‌های ایرانیان را بست*
*چین در اقدامی بی‌سابقه حساب‌های ایرانیان در بانک‌های ABC و ICBC و MERCHENT این کشور را به علت تحریم‌های جدید وضع‌شده توسط آمریکا علیه ایرانیان بست.*
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960516000364

Labaik Ya *The Pivot*


*the same criminal entity has just now in UNSC has put more sanction on North Korea to make sure there is more starvation in north korea and people and childern north korea become even more Malnutrition *


*watch form 3:00 US Ambassador Haley: quote" i want personally thanks the Chinese delegation" end quote*
*



*


----------



## TheCamelGuy

How come there is so little interest, attention in Mt. Damavand? Searching it on youtube there are very not many views of the few video's.

Is it not a challenge to climb it or something? There's a lot more hype about K2 and Mt. Everest


----------



## Cthulhu

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> _*Sadegh Kharrazi, an adviser to reformist former President Mohammad Khatami, suggested that all Iranian MPs undergo "a training course on codes of conduct and universal moral values".*
> 
> _
> 
> Bunch of munafiqs in parliament... praise to the journalist that made this pictures.
> @bozorgmehr




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894065227620388864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TheCamelGuy said:


> How come there is so little interest, attention in Mt. Damavand? Searching it on youtube there are very not many views of the few video's.
> 
> Is it not a challenge to climb it or something? There's a lot more hype about K2 and Mt. Everest


My cousin climbed to the top of damavand, 9th highest top in world I think.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> My cousin climbed to the top of damavand, 9th highest top in world I think.



I'd like to visit and do the same, except I know little about Mt Damavand. Unfortunately there's little 'hype' about it and little media content, not even a documentary as far as I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894473079061086209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894476281013776384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> _*Sadegh Kharrazi, an adviser to reformist former President Mohammad Khatami, suggested that all Iranian MPs undergo "a training course on codes of conduct and universal moral values".*
> 
> _
> 
> Bunch of munafiqs in parliament... praise to the journalist that made this pictures.
> @bozorgmehr


forget those retards but Malena had one interesting music but the story was a little sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


> this for those Iranian members who still think China is Iran ally or friend and not less of enemy . i hope this is wake up call for all Iranian members
> 
> *چین حساب‌های ایرانیان را بست*
> *چین در اقدامی بی‌سابقه حساب‌های ایرانیان در بانک‌های ABC و ICBC و MERCHENT این کشور را به علت تحریم‌های جدید وضع‌شده توسط آمریکا علیه ایرانیان بست.*
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960516000364
> 
> Labaik Ya *The Pivot*
> 
> 
> *the same criminal entity has just now in UNSC has put more sanction on North Korea to make sure there is more starvation in north korea and people and childern north korea become even more Malnutrition *
> 
> 
> *watch form 3:00 US Ambassador Haley: quote" i want personally thanks the Chinese delegation" end quote*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nothing confirmed yet and it's isolated.
https://financialtribune.com/articl.../iran-china-working-to-remove-banking-hurdles


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## mse21

yavar said:


> this for those Iranian members who still think China is Iran ally or friend and not less of enemy . i hope this is wake up call for all Iranian members





arashkamangir said:


> Nothing confirmed yet and it's isolated.


از همینا کثافت تر رو عرش خدا وجود نداره
پنجاه میلیارد پول ما دستشونه که نمیدن و حداقل سودش ساللی دو درصد میشه یک میلیارد که خودش برا اقتصاد فلک زده ما کیمیاست
میگن فقط فاینانس میکنیم
یعنی سود شبه سپرده و انتقال پول از یه جیب به یه جیب دیگه با فاینانس پروژه به شرکت های خودشون و سود پروژه همش میشه مال خودشون
همینه که هرکس یک درصد از اقتصاد سر در بیاره میفهمه این توافق منطقش کجه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Sufi fusion from Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

mse21 said:


> از همینا کثافت تر رو عرش خدا وجود نداره
> پنجاه میلیارد پول ما دستشونه که نمیدن و حداقل سودش ساللی دو درصد میشه یک میلیارد که خودش برا اقتصاد فلک زده ما کیمیاست
> میگن فقط فاینانس میکنیم
> یعنی سود شبه سپرده و انتقال پول از یه جیب به یه جیب دیگه با فاینانس پروژه به شرکت های خودشون و سود پروژه همش میشه مال خودشون
> همینه که هرکس یک درصد از اقتصاد سر در بیاره میفهمه این توافق منطقش کجه



تازه ، با پول خودمون توی پروژه ی خودمون فاینانس می کنند و تملک بخشی از منافع رو هم برای خودشون بر می دارند ... این رو کجای دلم بگذارم ...

ما می خواستیم عدل علوی توی کشور برقرار بشه ولی ... داغ دل زیاده ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

OldTwilight said:


> تازه ، با پول خودمون توی پروژه ی خودمون فاینانس می کنند و تملک بخشی از منافع رو هم برای خودشون بر می دارند ... این رو کجای دلم بگذارم ...
> 
> ما می خواستیم عدل علوی توی کشور برقرار بشه ولی ... داغ دل زیاده ...


هرجور دودوتا چارتا میکنم به ربط تحریم بین الملل با سیاست عدل علی که داخلیه نمرسم
کما اینکه سیاست علی که هیچ اگر خود علی هم بود الان چه بسا بیشتر تحریم شده بود!!!

---------------------------------
ببین عزیزمن
مثله اینجاست که وقتی میرن پای گفت و گو انگار حواسشون نیست که کل دادوستد دنیا بر پایه دلار میچرخه فقط یه سری اسکلن که حقوقشون رو میگیرن همین وبس و انقدر هست که حتی باد تحریم رو هم حس نکن ملت که وسط خود طوفان هستن رو هم درک نمیکنن
مثله اینجاست که هرکسی اول جنسشو به دلار قیمت گذاری میکنه یا خیلی کم ارز های دیگه
حالا شما میای و یه جنسی رو میفروشی و پولشو به دلار میگیری میره تو حسابی که اجازه استفاده دلاری نداره و *صد البته حالا دیگه حتی نمیتونی تبدیل انجام بدی*
این میشه کل مشکل
خیلی راحت تیم مذاکره کننده یثا گول خورد یا نفهمید یا اعتماد کرد
همین یه مورد باعث میشه که بگیم ایران وضعیتش با قبل فرق انچنان نداشته
و خیلی راحت هم رییس تیم مذاکره کننده میگه اشتباه کردم اعتماد کرد
و جالب که حتی ردش هم میکنه منتهی بعدش که صداش دراومد میفهمن گندش دراومده

---------------------
من قبلا گفتم بازم میگم
پزشک عمومی هستم و درامدم انقدری هست که خودم که هیچ خرج کل خانواده رو هم بدم اما دلم به حال مردمی میسوزه که خیلی راحت به یک مشت پول پرست سیاست زده که راحت گول میخورن اعتماد کردن
حالا بیا بین نقض برجام و نقض صریح و نقض فاحش دیوار بکش بینم الان تو کدوم منطقه هستیم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

mse21 said:


> هرجور دودوتا چارتا میکنم به ربط تحریم بین الملل با سیاست عدل علی که داخلیه نمرسم
> کما اینکه سیاست علی که هیچ اگر خود علی هم بود الان چه بسا بیشتر تحریم شده بود!!!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> ببین عزیزمن
> مثله اینجاست که وقتی میرن پای گفت و گو انگار حواسشون نیست که کل دادوستد دنیا بر پایه دلار میچرخه فقط یه سری اسکلن که حقوقشون رو میگیرن همین وبس و انقدر هست که حتی باد تحریم رو هم حس نکن ملت که وسط خود طوفان هستن رو هم درک نمیکنن
> مثله اینجاست که هرکسی اول جنسشو به دلار قیمت گذاری میکنه یا خیلی کم ارز های دیگه
> حالا شما میای و یه جنسی رو میفروشی و پولشو به دلار میگیری میره تو حسابی که اجازه استفاده دلاری نداره و *صد البته حالا دیگه حتی نمیتونی تبدیل انجام بدی*
> این میشه کل مشکل
> خیلی راحت تیم مذاکره کننده یثا گول خورد یا نفهمید یا اعتماد کرد
> همین یه مورد باعث میشه که بگیم ایران وضعیتش با قبل فرق انچنان نداشته
> و خیلی راحت هم رییس تیم مذاکره کننده میگه اشتباه کردم اعتماد کرد
> و جالب که حتی ردش هم میکنه منتهی بعدش که صداش دراومد میفهمن گندش دراومده


اینا متاسفانه همشون برمیگرده به پایه های اقتصاد ما
اقتصادی که از شاه به ما ارث رسیده بود و آقایان تکنوکرات به رهبری هاشمی رفسنجانی مرحوم! اونو پایه ریزی کردند
این اقتصاد که باید به کشور صنعتی نفت بفروشی و اون کشور بر اساس دلار با تایید وزارت خزانه داری آمریکا پول بده ما رو به این روز انداخته
اقتصادی که 30 سال پیکان تولید کرد همون قضیه تو پراید. اقتصادی که تورم همیشه بخشی از اونه
یا باید مثل ژاپن حرکت میکردیم یا مثل شاه و عرب ها بخور بخواب و نفت. ما راه دوم رو رفتیم و اون با جنبه های استقلال طلبی سیاسی انطباق نداشت
تنها راه حل بستن فروش نفت خام و رفتن به سمت اقتصاد درون زاست. اقتصادی که تولید محور اصلیاون باشه. کشور خام فروش باعث میشه کشور مقصد تبدیل به قدرت صنعتی بشه. نفت ما وهند ، نفت ما و ترکیه ، گاز ما و ترکیه ، و .....همین طور این لیست ادامه داره

حالا برجام بود و نبودش مهم نیست، مهم اینه که این جنگ اقتصادی رو چطور ادامه بدیم. اعتماد به کسایی که باعث سقوط دولت ملی مصدق شدند آخرش نا کجا آباده. امیدوارم ظریف این رو بفهمه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

------------------
""""""حساب‌های ایرانیانی که در چین بسته شده حساب‌های شخصی است.
ایرانیانی که توریست یا دانشجو در چین هستند بدون مجوز کار حساب شخصی باز می‌کنند و با آن حساب کار تجاری و بیزینس انجام می‌دهند و ارقام درشت در حساب‌هایشان گردش دارد، حساب‌هایشان از طرف چینی‌ها بسته می‌شود.
کسانی که حساب شرکتی دارند حساب‌شان در چین بسته نمی‌شود/ ایسنا""""""
------------------
هنوز چیزی درمورد پنجاه میلیارد پول ما تو چین عوض نشده



mohammad45 said:


> ا
> اقتصادی که از شاه به ما ارث رسیده بود و آقایان تکنوکرات به رهبری هاشمی رفسنجانی مرحوم! اونو پایه ریزی کردند
> این اقتصاد که باید به کشور صنعتی نفت بفروشی و اون کشور بر اساس دلار با تایید وزارت خزانه داری آمریکا پول بده ما رو به این روز انداخته
> اقتصادی که 30 سال پیکان تولید کرد همون قضیه تو پراید. اقتصادی که تورم همیشه بخشی از اونه
> یا باید مثل ژاپن حرکت میکردیم یا مثل شاه و عرب ها بخور بخواب و نفت. ما راه دوم رو رفتیم و اون با جنبه های استقلال طلبی سیاسی انطباق نداشت
> تنها راه حل بستن فروش نفت خام و رفتن به سمت اقتصاد درون زاست. اقتصادی که تولید محور اصلیاون باشه. کشور خام فروش باعث میشه کشور مقصد تبدیل به قدرت صنعتی بشه. نفت ما وهند ، نفت ما و ترکیه ، گاز ما و ترکیه ، و .....همین طور این لیست ادامه داره
> 
> حالا برجام بود و نبودش مهم نیست، مهم اینه که این جنگ اقتصادی رو چطور ادامه بدیم. اعتماد به کسایی که باعث سقوط دولت ملی مصدق شدند آخرش نا کجا آباده. امیدوارم ظریف این رو بفهمه


نخیر اینا بر میگرده به بی عاریشون و صدالبته زود گول خوردنشون
به کسی برنخوره ها خودمم جزو این مردم هستم
البته که به قبلتر از شاه بر میگرده
وقتی که شاه های ایرا مملکت رو میفروخت بره فرنگ حال کنه و یا سرسره جنسی داشت تو اروپا مردم داشتن انقلاب صنعتی و نمیدونم انقلاب چندم فرانسه رو میگذروندن
در عوض ما هم مردئمی داشتیم که یه شب پشت سر باقرخان بودن یه شبم انقدر تنها میشه که سرشو یه عده اوباش میبرن!!!
هیچ شاه احمقی وقتی قرارداد های پاریس و گلداسمیت اول و دوم قراداد اخال در شرق با انگلیس و در شمال شرق با روس هارو امضا میکرد یا ترکانچای و گلستان در شمال غرب حواسش نبود که داره عملا ایران رو تبدیل به بیابون میکنه و همینطور وقتی پایین سرسره اش میخوابیده یا میرفته فرنگ حواسش نبوده که داره چه بلایی سر مملکت میاره
مسله اینجاست ما مشکلمون از خیلی وقت پیشه که متاسفانه خیلیا نمی بیننش

--------
لازمه توضیح بدم متوجه بشید چی گفتم
مثله این شاه و سرسره یازیا!!!! که گفتم برمیگرده و بی عاری یعنی مردم ایران به وقتش که باید بجنبن و خودشون کارشون رو پیش ببرن و عقب نیفتن اهلش نیستن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Episode one:






Episode two:





Episode three:





Episode four?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

عزیز دلم ، اگه تو دوروزه اومدی ، من 10 ساله این حرف ها رو می زنم این راهی که شما تازه اولشی رو ما چندبار رفتیم و برگشتیم ...

ربطش اینه که اگه علی اگر از عدل و داد و اسلام حرف می زد ، خودش در محدوده ای که کنترل می کرد ، عدل رو رعایت می کرد و دست دزدان رو از بیت المال کوتاه کرده بود و حدود شرعی اسلام رو اجرا می کرد . ولی حکومت فعلی کلا داخل رو داده دست ژن های خوب و دست مردم رو بسته و مردم رو به فقر و بدبختی کشونده ...

مگه نمی گند حکومت جهانی اسلام !؟ آقا ما چیز زیاد نمی خوایم ، همین اسلام و عدل علوی رو توی جامعه ی ما پیاده سازی کنند !؟

مذاکرات و برجام هم فرایند تصمیم گیری نظام بود و حتی اگه اصولگرایان هم بودن ، باز همینجوری می شد .... نظامی که داخلش این مقدار فساد اقتصادی هست ، معلومه که نمی تونه پای آرمانش بایسته ...

ملت رو با یک اصلاح طلب و اصولگرا و چندتا مسخره بازی سرگرم می کنند ...

عزت ایران زمانی رفته که با تعریف « *کسی که در هفته یک ساعت کار می کند ، شاغل است* » بازهم 12-15 درصد بیکار داریم ( یعنی کاری نیست که کسی بتونه حتی 1 ساعت در هفته هم بهش مشغول بشه و درآمد داشته باشه ) 

زمانی که به کارگر معدن با حقوق ماهی 850 هزارتومن ، 6 ماه حقوق نمی دهند ، یعنی عزت کشور بر باد رفت 
زمانی که دختران و زنان ایرانی در دوبی ، گرجستان ، ارمنستان ، ترکیه و ... دارن خودفروشی می کنند ، یعنی عزت ایران از بین رفته ... 

الناس علی دین ملوکهم ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran intelligence arrests 27 ISIL plotting attacks وزارت اطلاعات ۲۷ عضو داعش را دستگیر کرد*






*Iran-Russia Interbank Information Exchange Network اتصال شبکه تبادل اطلاعات بین بانکی ایران و روسیه*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

*Syrian Forces Close to Taking As Sukhnah*

Tuesday, August 08, 2017
Syrian Government forces have nearly captured the strategic town of As Sukhnah from Daesh forces. I wrote briefly about As Sukhnah in a previous blog post, and here I can reaffirm that it was the last major hurdle that had to be jumped in the southern push of the Race for Deir Ez Zor.






Syrian Forces have secured the perimeter of the city, with only a pocket of Daesh resistance remaining


After As Sukhnah is successfully captured, there is much faster path to Deir Ez Zor which could allow both fronts to arrive at Deir Ez Zor at a similar time. However, Syrian Forces cannot be reckless - Daesh is still highly proficient in desert ambushes and villages surrounding the fronts must be secured.






Notable are the 2 highways leading to Deir Ez Zor. These should help Syrian Forces to advance quickly.

As usual I thank Amirhossein for his advice and help on Syrian matters which I consider him an expert in.

http://irangeomil.blogspot.com/2017/08/syrian-forces-close-to-taking-as-sukhnah.html

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## mse21

OldTwilight said:


> عزیز دلم ، اگه تو دوروزه اومدی ، من 10 ساله این حرف ها رو می زنم این راهی که شما تازه اولشی رو ما چندبار رفتیم و برگشتیم ...
> 
> ربطش اینه که اگه علی اگر از عدل و داد و اسلام حرف می زد ، خودش در محدوده ای که کنترل می کرد ، عدل رو رعایت می کرد و دست دزدان رو از بیت المال کوتاه کرده بود و حدود شرعی اسلام رو اجرا می کرد . ولی حکومت فعلی کلا داخل رو داده دست ژن های خوب و دست مردم رو بسته و مردم رو به فقر و بدبختی کشونده ...
> 
> مگه نمی گند حکومت جهانی اسلام !؟ آقا ما چیز زیاد نمی خوایم ، همین اسلام و عدل علوی رو توی جامعه ی ما پیاده سازی کنند !؟
> 
> مذاکرات و برجام هم فرایند تصمیم گیری نظام بود و حتی اگه اصولگرایان هم بودن ، باز همینجوری می شد .... نظامی که داخلش این مقدار فساد اقتصادی هست ، معلومه که نمی تونه پای آرمانش بایسته ...
> 
> ملت رو با یک اصلاح طلب و اصولگرا و چندتا مسخره بازی سرگرم می کنند ...
> 
> عزت ایران زمانی رفته که با تعریف « *کسی که در هفته یک ساعت کار می کند ، شاغل است* » بازهم 12-15 درصد بیکار داریم ( یعنی کاری نیست که کسی بتونه حتی 1 ساعت در هفته هم بهش مشغول بشه و درآمد داشته باشه )
> 
> زمانی که به کارگر معدن با حقوق ماهی 850 هزارتومن ، 6 ماه حقوق نمی دهند ، یعنی عزت کشور بر باد رفت
> زمانی که دختران و زنان ایرانی در دوبی ، گرجستان ، ارمنستان ، ترکیه و ... دارن خودفروشی می کنند ، یعنی عزت ایران از بین رفته ...
> 
> الناس علی دین ملوکهم ....


شرمنده اما بازم ربطی به مسله تحریم نداشت
و دوباره جواب قبلیم اینجاهم کاربرد داره
سیاست عدل علی رو چه به مسله تحریم؟


OldTwilight said:


> دوروزه اومدی


منه دو روزه عضو شدم معنیش این نیست دوروزه به دنیا اومدم! چندسالی هست میام و میرم فقط مطلبا رو میخونم
گاهی با نظرات مردم میشه علم فراگرفت



OldTwilight said:


> حکومت جهانی اسلام


حکومت جهانی اسلام؟
از یه میلیارد مسلمونی که دارن برای حکومت های سکولار میجنگن بگذریم شما نظرت راجع به 2و 3 میلیارد مسیحی چیه؟
خود مسلمونش داره میره سمت سکولاریزم!حکومت جهانی اسلام!؟


OldTwilight said:


> نظامی که داخلش این مقدار فساد اقتصادی هست





OldTwilight said:


> همین اسلام و عدل علوی


شما بنگر ببین کی حاضره پاش وایسه؟
کی تو این جامعه حاضره یه قانون رو بدون اینکه به گه نکشوندش اجرا کنه؟
مردم خودشون طلب میکنن


OldTwilight said:


> حتی اگه اصولگرایان هم بودن ، باز همینجوری می شد


نه نبود
راس میگن مردم ایران حافظه تاریخی ندارن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## bozorgmehr

OldTwilight said:


> عزیز دلم ، اگه تو دوروزه اومدی ، من 10 ساله این حرف ها رو می زنم این راهی که شما تازه اولشی رو ما چندبار رفتیم و برگشتیم ...
> 
> ربطش اینه که اگه علی اگر از عدل و داد و اسلام حرف می زد ، خودش در محدوده ای که کنترل می کرد ، عدل رو رعایت می کرد و دست دزدان رو از بیت المال کوتاه کرده بود و حدود شرعی اسلام رو اجرا می کرد . ولی حکومت فعلی کلا داخل رو داده دست ژن های خوب و دست مردم رو بسته و مردم رو به فقر و بدبختی کشونده ...
> 
> مگه نمی گند حکومت جهانی اسلام !؟ آقا ما چیز زیاد نمی خوایم ، همین اسلام و عدل علوی رو توی جامعه ی ما پیاده سازی کنند !؟
> 
> مذاکرات و برجام هم فرایند تصمیم گیری نظام بود و حتی اگه اصولگرایان هم بودن ، باز همینجوری می شد .... نظامی که داخلش این مقدار فساد اقتصادی هست ، معلومه که نمی تونه پای آرمانش بایسته ...
> 
> ملت رو با یک اصلاح طلب و اصولگرا و چندتا مسخره بازی سرگرم می کنند ...
> 
> عزت ایران زمانی رفته که با تعریف « *کسی که در هفته یک ساعت کار می کند ، شاغل است* » بازهم 12-15 درصد بیکار داریم ( یعنی کاری نیست که کسی بتونه حتی 1 ساعت در هفته هم بهش مشغول بشه و درآمد داشته باشه )
> 
> زمانی که به کارگر معدن با حقوق ماهی 850 هزارتومن ، 6 ماه حقوق نمی دهند ، یعنی عزت کشور بر باد رفت
> زمانی که دختران و زنان ایرانی در دوبی ، گرجستان ، ارمنستان ، ترکیه و ... دارن خودفروشی می کنند ، یعنی عزت ایران از بین رفته ...
> 
> الناس علی دین ملوکهم ....


‫عدالت علوی یعنی چی مرد حسابی؟ کدوم کشک؟ شما ها فکر میکنید انقدر مغز علی رو خوندین که حالا در جایگاهی هستین که بخواین از قولش عدالت پیاده کنین؟ اونوقت کی قراره این عدالت رو تعریف کنه؟ کی قراره قاضی و داورش باشه؟ کی قراره شد یا نشدش رو تشخیص بده؟ لابد آقای بصیرت دوباره قراره برای هشتاد میلیون نفر تصمیم گیری کنه...

‫‫دومن، شما سر پیازین یا ته پیاز؟ کی شما رو برگزیده که بیاین براشون عدالت اجرا کنید؟ کشور ایران مال مردم ایرانه. تنها چیزی که حجت و مقیاس است، خواست مردم ایرانه. همین و بس! کی به شما اجازه داده که بیایید مکتب و برداشت خودتون رو به همگان تحمیل کنید؟ اگر هم خیلی به این تفسیرات باورمند هستید، برین برای خودتون بهش عمل کنید. کسی جلوی شما رو نگرفته. ولی مردم ایران تو این بیست سال گذشته به هر زبونی که در اختیارشون بوده بیان کرده‌اند که از این تفکرها، مکتبها و عدالتها فراریند.


‫بسه دیگه! دست از سر این مردم بدبخت بردارید. تا کی باید منکوب تراوشهای مغزی یک سری آدمهای به خصوص باشند؟ تا کی باید در معرض آزمایشهای اجتماعیه نسنجیده و پر هزینه اسلامیگراها قرار بگیرند؟ شما تا حالا هم خیلی جای خودتون رو توی این جامعه تنگ کردید. کار رو به جاهای باریک نکشونید. کار را به جای نرسانید که مردم ایران در پی انتقام گیری و ریشه کن کردن شما و مکتب شما بیفتند. این به سود هیچ کس نخواهد بود. ولی اگر به زورگویی و جنایات خود ادامه بدهید، به روشنی روز این اتفاق خواهد افتد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

@OldTwilight


mse21 said:


> شرمنده اما بازم ربطی به مسله تحریم نداشت
> و دوباره جواب قبلیم اینجاهم کاربرد داره
> سیاست عدل علی رو چه به مسله تحریم؟


بازم فقط میتونم همینو بگم
چون ربطی به تحریم که من ازش حرف میزدم نداره
ناراحت نشیا قصد توهین یا مثلا برخورد بد ندارم
موضوع بیشتر مفهومیه و عقلانی تا سیاسی و دینی همین وبس
من اصلا در جریا این صحبت های این بابا نیستم


----------



## yavar

*Turkey is trying to get an ATOMIC BOMB in secret weapons plan, warns expert*
*TURKEY'S President Recep Tayyip Erdogan is attempting to get hold of an atomic bomb in a plot to build up the nation's weapons, an expert has claimed. *

Tue, Aug 8, 2017
In a worrying claim, an expert has warned Turkey is the next country looking to expand its arsenal to include atomic bombs. 
Abdullah Bozkurt, a government-critical Turkish journalist, has dramatically revealed what he called 'secret plans’ for Ankara to acquire the ultimate weapon. 
He stated there were plans for Ankara to expand, and a "secret plan to acquire weapons of mass destruction - including an atomic bomb for deterrence."
Influential advisors close to the President and a group of officials in the government’s inner circle are said to have discussed acquiring an A-bomb, Mr Bozkurt said. 
He outlined recent meetings with Russia and Japan, signalling a move away from NATO
Mr Bozkurt said the talks focussed on the construction of two nuclear power plants in Turkey, arousing his suspicions. 
And his fears seem to be bolstered by Turkish expert Aykan Erdemir, of the US Thinktank Foundation for Defense of Democracies. 
Mr Erdemir, a former member of the Turkish parliament, said: "Erdogan has a strong desire to turn Turkey into a nuclear power, but doesn't have the capacity."
He said: "Turkey lacks financial resources and personnel for such an expensive and high-tech project.
"The government-friendly media often exaggerates the strength of the military to increase morale in Turkey." 
Mr Erdemir believes Mr Erdogan is rooting out any dissidents and anyone who would not back his nuclear dream.
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...omb-Recep-Tayyip-Erdo-an-nuclear-weapon-fears
.


----------



## xenon54 out

yavar said:


> *Turkey is trying to get an ATOMIC BOMB in secret weapons plan, warns expert*
> *TURKEY'S President Recep Tayyip Erdogan is attempting to get hold of an atomic bomb in a plot to build up the nation's weapons, an expert has claimed. *
> 
> Tue, Aug 8, 2017
> In a worrying claim, an expert has warned Turkey is the next country looking to expand its arsenal to include atomic bombs.
> Abdullah Bozkurt, a government-critical Turkish journalist, has dramatically revealed what he called 'secret plans’ for Ankara to acquire the ultimate weapon.
> He stated there were plans for Ankara to expand, and a "secret plan to acquire weapons of mass destruction - including an atomic bomb for deterrence."
> Influential advisors close to the President and a group of officials in the government’s inner circle are said to have discussed acquiring an A-bomb, Mr Bozkurt said.
> He outlined recent meetings with Russia and Japan, signalling a move away from NATO
> Mr Bozkurt said the talks focussed on the construction of two nuclear power plants in Turkey, arousing his suspicions.
> And his fears seem to be bolstered by Turkish expert Aykan Erdemir, of the US Thinktank Foundation for Defense of Democracies.
> Mr Erdemir, a former member of the Turkish parliament, said: "Erdogan has a strong desire to turn Turkey into a nuclear power, but doesn't have the capacity."
> He said: "Turkey lacks financial resources and personnel for such an expensive and high-tech project.
> "The government-friendly media often exaggerates the strength of the military to increase morale in Turkey."
> Mr Erdemir believes Mr Erdogan is rooting out any dissidents and anyone who would not back his nuclear dream.
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...omb-Recep-Tayyip-Erdo-an-nuclear-weapon-fears
> .


Not this again...


----------



## Aramagedon

@mohammad45
داداش در مورد پاکی ها دیگه ترید نزن.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

2800 said:


> @mohammad45
> داداش در مورد پاکی ها دیگه ترید نزن.


Yes bro, I regret

فقط پاراچنار رو ادامه میدم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

2800 said:


> @mohammad45
> داداش در مورد پاکی ها دیگه ترید نزن.


چرا؟ چون خیط شدی؟


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> چرا؟ چون خیط شدی؟


در چه موردی؟

من کلا در روز یکی دو تا کامنت بیشتر نمیدم اصلا اینجا وقت اینجا نمیذارم. دلیلش اینه که هر چه قدر از پاکستانی ها مثبت گفته بشه اونا بیشتر پررو میشن و احساس مهم بودن میکنن...

@Cthulhu

حالا منظورت چی بود اسگول با اون اسم عجیب غریبت؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

2800 said:


> در چه موردی؟
> 
> من کلا در روز یکی دو تا کامنت بیشتر نمیدم اصلا اینجا وقت اینجا نمیذارم. دلیلش اینه که هر چه قدر از پاکستانی ها مثبت گفته بشه اونا بیشتر پررو میشن و احساس مهم بودن میکنن...
> 
> @Cthulhu
> 
> حالا منظورت چی بود اسگول؟


چون جنابعالی داری می گی این ایرانی ها بودن که پاکستانی ها رو مسلمون کردن ولی این خدا بود که ایرانی ها رو مسلمون، هندوها رو هندو و مسیحی ها رو مسیحی کرد. پس یا خدا ایرانیه یا ایرانیا خداهستن یا تو اسگلی. بعدم مگه اینا برادرای مسلمون با ابمان قوی و محکم نبودن که به به و چه چه چه ایمان قوی ای دارن؟ شما دوتا که خودتون برا خودتون یه سهم هم برا اینا تو افغانستان اختصاص داده بودین


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> @mohammad45
> داداش در مورد پاکی ها دیگه ترید نزن.


در مورد پاکی ها نمیزنیم.

در مورد تمیزی ها بزنیم آیا ؟

در مورد کثیفی ها چطور ؟



mohsen said:


> Episode four?


داداش، مثبت 18 هه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> چون جنابعالی داری می گی این ایرانی ها بودن که پاکستانی ها رو مسلمون کردن ولی این خدا بود که ایرانی ها رو مسلمون، هندوها رو هندو و مسیحی ها رو مسیحی کرد. پس یا خدا ایرانیه یا ایرانیا خداهستن یا تو اسگلی. بعدم مگه اینا برادرای مسلمون با ابمان قوی و محکم نبودن که به به و چه چه چه ایمان قوی ای دارن؟ شما دوتا که خودتون برا خودتون یه سهم هم برا اینا تو افغانستان اختصاص داده بودین


خیلی از مردمان آسیای میانه از جمله هندی ها تحت نفوذ ایرانی های مسلمان مسلمون شدن. ترکها افغانها و تاجیک و ... هم به همین صورت. یه هندی اومد گفت شما خودتون توسط اعراب مسلمون شدین من گفتم نه ما به خاطر خدا مسلمون شدیم (چون خود اعراب هم بت پرست بودن). حرف من درسته چون ایرانی ها خود اسلام رو پذیرفتن اما ضد اعراب جنگیدن و دمار از روزگارشون درآوردن. ژنرال های ایرانی امویان و عباسی ها رو تارو مار کردن.

پس ایرانی ها اسلام رو پذیرفتن اما اعراب رو نه. اگه ایرانی ها اسلام رو به خاطر اعراب پذیرفته بودن، بعد از بیرون کردن اعراب دوباره زرتشتی میشدن !

هندی ها هم گاوپرست و بت پرست بودن اما تحت نفوذ فرهنگ و تمون ایرانی (که سالها مستقیم یا توسط تورک ها و مغول ها روشون بود) مسلمون شدن.

افتاد الان؟ !


tirdad said:


> در مورد پاکی ها نمیزنیم.
> 
> در مورد تمیزی ها بزنیم آیا ؟
> 
> در مورد کثیفی ها چطور ؟
> 
> 
> داداش، مثبت 18 هه ...


در مورد کثیفی ها بزن.... اصن +18 بزن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

Cthulhu said:


> چرا؟


کاری به صحبتای بین شما دو نفر ندارم ...

ولی اگر خصوصی نیست،

لطفا بگو که چرا این اسم رو انتخاب کردی و اصلا یعنی چی ؟

تلفظش چی هست ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> چون جنابعالی داری می گی این ایرانی ها بودن که پاکستانی ها رو مسلمون کردن ولی این خدا بود که ایرانی ها رو مسلمون، هندوها رو هندو و مسیحی ها رو مسیحی کرد. پس یا خدا ایرانیه یا ایرانیا خداهستن یا تو اسگلی. بعدم مگه اینا برادرای مسلمون با ابمان قوی و محکم نبودن که به به و چه چه چه ایمان قوی ای دارن؟ شما دوتا که خودتون برا خودتون یه سهم هم برا اینا تو افغانستان اختصاص داده بودین



به این سادگی هام نیست که شما فکر میکنی
یه عده معلوم الحال دارن ایران رو یه تهدید به سنی جماعت مغرفی می کنن. بیشتر از سعودی ها این کار رو انجام میدن.
افغانی ها هم صد در صد جا دارن تا ذکر بشن ولی تو سایت خامنه ای آی آر چیزی پیدا نکردم.
امیدوارم نکته رو بگیری. دارن جنگ شیعه و سنی راه میندازن. هر کلمه ما هم میتونه شیعه رو تحت فشار بذاره.
یه رجوعی به این صفحه بکن و خواهشا همشو بخون واقعا مهمه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> در مورد کثیفی ها بزن.... اصن +18 بزن


+18 رو شرمنده ...

در مورد کثیفی ها بزنم، فردا نیایید بگید نژاد پرست و ازین حرفا ها !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

2800 said:


> خیلی از مردمان آسیای میانه از جمله هندی ها تحت نفوذ ایرانی های مسلمان مسلمون شدن. ترکها افغانها و تاجیک و ... هم به همین صورت. یه هندی اومد گفت شما خودتون توسط اعراب مسلمون شدین من گفتم نه ما به خاطر خدا مسلمون شدیم (چون خود اعراب هم بت پرست بودن). حرف من درسته چون ایرانی ها خود اسلام رو پذیرفتن اما ضد اعراب جنگیدن و دمار از روزگارشون درآوردن. ژنرال های ایرانی امویان و عباسی ها رو تارو مار کردن.
> 
> پس ایرانی ها اسلام رو پذیرفتن اما اعراب رو نه. اگه ایرانی ها اسلام رو به خاطر اعراب پذیرفته بودن، بعد از بیرون کردن اعراب دوباره زرتشتی میشدن !
> 
> هندی ها هم گاوپرست و بت پرست بودن اما تحت نفوذ فرهنگ و تمون ایرانی (که سالها مستقیم یا توسط تورک ها و مغول ها روشون بود) مسلمون شدن.
> 
> افتاد الان؟ !
> 
> در مورد کثیفی ها بزن.... اصن +18 بزن


بهتر نمیشد گفت خداوکیلی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> بهتر نمیشد گفت خداوکیلی


چاکرتم


tirdad said:


> +18 رو شرمنده ...
> 
> در مورد کثیفی ها بزنم، فردا نیایید بگید نژاد پرست و ازین حرفا ها !!!


نه داداش هرجور عشقته : ))

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad




----------



## mse21

2800 said:


> داداش در مورد پاکی ها دیگه ترید نزن.


چطور شده؟
چرا؟
البته ببخشید دخالت میکنما
@tirdad
کاکام تیرداد انتخاب رشته کردی یانه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> چطور شده؟
> چرا؟
> البته ببخشید دخالت میکنما
> @tirdad
> کاکام تیرداد انتخاب رشته کردی یانه؟


نه کاکا ...

بیام ایران، کلی عقب می افتم، 

تازه اگر موقع برگشت، جلومو نگیرن ...

تازه عزت و احترامی که اینجا به ادم می ذارن، تو ایران به رهبر هم نمی ذارن ...

همینجا کلاس دارم میرم.

یه دوره 45 روزه زبان و اداب و رسوم و تاریخ و اینا برام گذاشتن ...

خیلی باحاله ... تازه مجانی هم هست ...

99 درصد، همینجا می مونم .



mse21 said:


> چطور شده؟
> چرا؟
> البته ببخشید دخالت میکنما


هیچی ...

اینو بخون دستت میاد چی شده ...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/isla...he-floor-with-them.509273/page-8#post-9753508

از این پست به بعد رو بخون ...


----------



## mse21

tirdad said:


> هیچی ...
> 
> اینو بخون دستت میاد چی شده ...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/isla...he-floor-with-them.509273/page-8#post-9753508
> 
> از این پست به بعد رو بخون ...


بازم نفهمیدم
شبیه جزوه یکی از استادا شده!!!
فارسی انگلیسی قاطی ....شعرم مخلوطش


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> بازم نفهمیدم
> شبیه جزوه یکی از استادا شده!!!
> فارسی انگلیسی قاطی ....شعرم مخلوطش





> جز راست نباید گفت ... هر راست نشاید گفت
> 
> شاید چیزی باشه که نخوایم فضولاش بفهمن ...
> 
> در ضمن، اینجا قسمت ایران هست،
> 
> زبان رسمی ایران هم، فارسی هست. نه انگلیسی.
> 
> Here is Iranian Defence Forum.
> 
> Iran`s official language is Farsi.
> 
> We speak Farsi with Iranian users .
> 
> if we want to speak with non-Iranians, we speak EN.



بهشون برخورده...

بعدشم که اینو فرستادم:



> Dear EAGLE,
> 
> please read Carefully:
> 
> 
> 
> We speak Farsi with Iranian users .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you are right.
> 
> but dont ask me to translate personell Posts .
> 
> i think you understand sometimes disscusions are personel and between 2 members ...
> 
> i dont think every thing that i or others write, shoulde be translated.
> 
> we have many members with non-english usernames and signatures ...
> 
> like our dear friend, Salv Defence, has an Urdu Signature.
> 
> if you dont understand Farsi, i dont Understand Urdu.
> 
> So, what should i do ?
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mse21

tirdad said:


> بهشون برخورده...


به کی
میگم الان اسلفوونی هعستی؟
میدونی درامد پزشک عمومی چنده اونطرفا؟
از نظر سطح زندگی تو اروپا کجا بهتره
در مقایسه با امریکا چطوره؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran AEOI Salehi: capable of instant start of 20% enrichment صالحی در لحظه می‌توانیم غنی‌سازی٪۲۰*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mse21

@mohammad45
سلام چه خبره تو ایبن تاپیک؟
link
این پاکستانیه چی میگه میگه ما شما رو متمدن کردیم؟
Taimoor KhanWe civilized you, before that you might be wiping your *** with leaves in some caves. We gave you civilization. Be thankful
چرا
جریانش چیه؟
اگر خوشت میاد باهاشون بحث کنی
اینارم بذار
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/ایران_پیش_از_تاریخ
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4450695/
http://www.cais-soas.com/News/2010/november2010/20-11.htm

__
https://did%3Dae7e9fdce5af2b78921ba0cdc0952792ed48fea8%3Bid%3D21407112248%3Bkey%3DDWrhA4RAYFzmFY-rpvr1cQ%3Bname%3Dbountystory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mse21 said:


> @mohammad45
> سلام چه خبره تو ایبن تاپیک؟
> link
> این پاکستانیه چی میگه میگه ما شما رو متمدن کردیم؟
> Taimoor KhanWe civilized you, before that you might be wiping your *** with leaves in some caves. We gave you civilization. Be thankful
> چرا
> جریانش چیه؟
> اگر خوشت میاد باهاشون بحث کنی
> اینارم بذار
> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/ایران_پیش_از_تاریخ
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4450695/
> http://www.cais-soas.com/News/2010/november2010/20-11.htm
> 
> __
> https://did%3Dae7e9fdce5af2b78921ba0cdc0952792ed48fea8%3Bid%3D21407112248%3Bkey%3DDWrhA4RAYFzmFY-rpvr1cQ%3Bname%3Dbountystory


شما همه چیز را خیلی جدی میگیرید طرف خیال برداشته بودش فکر میکرد تمدن پاکستان مربوطبه دوران پارینه سنگی هستش .
من نمیدونم وقتی انسان مدرن حتی 40000 سال تاریخ نداره بعضیها چطور از تمدن 2 میلیون ساله صحبت میکنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

mse21 said:


> @mohammad45
> سلام چه خبره تو ایبن تاپیک؟
> link
> این پاکستانیه چی میگه میگه ما شما رو متمدن کردیم؟
> Taimoor KhanWe civilized you, before that you might be wiping your *** with leaves in some caves. We gave you civilization. Be thankful
> چرا
> جریانش چیه؟
> اگر خوشت میاد باهاشون بحث کنی
> اینارم بذار
> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/ایران_پیش_از_تاریخ
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4450695/
> http://www.cais-soas.com/News/2010/november2010/20-11.htm
> 
> __
> https://did%3Dae7e9fdce5af2b78921ba0cdc0952792ed48fea8%3Bid%3D21407112248%3Bkey%3DDWrhA4RAYFzmFY-rpvr1cQ%3Bname%3Dbountystory


داداش زیاد جدی نگیر. یارو قاط زده
ما دو تا تمدن بزرگ کنار مرزهای فعلی پاکستان داشتیم. یکی هند و یکی هم ایران پارسی 
پاکستان بین این دو تا تمدن بزرگ بوده و از هر دوتاشون هم تاثیر گرفته. سگ عوعو کند و کاروان بگذرد
همه در مورد تمدن پارس و ایران مطمئن هستن. 
اون یکی داشت می گفت جد من میمونه!!! اونم 1.9 میلیون سال پیش خخخخخ جدی نگیر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bozorgmehr

‫هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد...‫

‫البته اشکال از نظام مقدس نیست. روزی که همه ایران به جرم کلاهبرداری، دروغ گویی و دزدی به زندان رفتند اون موقع به حقانیتش پی میبریم...

‫مورد توجه آقایان ولایتمدار:​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> میگم الان اسلفوونی هعستی؟
> میدونی درامد پزشک عمومی چنده اونطرفا؟
> از نظر سطح زندگی تو اروپا کجا بهتره
> در مقایسه با امریکا چطوره؟


بله.

http://www.salaryexplorer.com/salary-survey.php?job=13&jobtype=2&loctype=1&loc=198

http://www.europe-cities.com/destinations/slovenia/health/

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Slovenia

من اروپای شرقی رو ترجیح میدم.

اروپا رو هیچوقت با امریکا مقایسه نکن ...

از لحاظ جمعیت، تاریخ، فرهنگ، هنر، آزادی های شخصی و اجتماعی و ...

من تمام اینارو تو اروپای شرقی دیدم.

آلمان و فرانسه و اینا، افتابه خرج لحیم کردنه ...

هزینه های بالا و بی اساس برای مهاجرین ...

مزاحمت های قانونی و غیر قانونی ...

من یا توی نوعی، 100 سال هم توی آلمان یا فرانسه بمونیم،

هیچ وقت آلمانی یا فرانسوی حساب نمیشیم ...

دقت کردی تا حالا تو این کشورا، یه دونه بمب منفجر نشده ... یه نفر انتحاری نزده ...

در ضمن، اگر واقعاً می خوای بیایی اینجا، حتما باید زبانشونو یاد بگیری .


----------



## mse21

من فقط میخوام بیام درس بخونم
پول دربیارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

2800 said:


> خیلی از مردمان آسیای میانه از جمله هندی ها تحت نفوذ ایرانی های مسلمان مسلمون شدن. ترکها افغانها و تاجیک و ... هم به همین صورت. یه هندی اومد گفت شما خودتون توسط اعراب مسلمون شدین من گفتم نه ما به خاطر خدا مسلمون شدیم (چون خود اعراب هم بت پرست بودن). حرف من درسته چون ایرانی ها خود اسلام رو پذیرفتن اما ضد اعراب جنگیدن و دمار از روزگارشون درآوردن. ژنرال های ایرانی امویان و عباسی ها رو تارو مار کردن.
> 
> پس ایرانی ها اسلام رو پذیرفتن اما اعراب رو نه. اگه ایرانی ها اسلام رو به خاطر اعراب پذیرفته بودن، بعد از بیرون کردن اعراب دوباره زرتشتی میشدن !
> 
> هندی ها هم گاوپرست و بت پرست بودن اما تحت نفوذ فرهنگ و تمون ایرانی (که سالها مستقیم یا توسط تورک ها و مغول ها روشون بود) مسلمون شدن.
> 
> افتاد الان؟ !
> 
> در مورد کثیفی ها بزن.... اصن +18 بزن


خیر منطق شما ایراد داره. شما می گی خدا ما رو مسلمون کرد چون ما خودمون با آغوش باز اسلام رو پذیرقتیم. خوب مگه ما با زور شمشیر و قتل و تجاوز و شکنجه اینا رو مسلمون کردیم که ایرانی ها اینا رو مسلمون کرده باشن؟ اینا هم خودشون با آغوش باز اسلام رو پذیرفتن پس این خدا بوده که اینا رو مسلمون کرده مثل ما. پس شما یا باید بگی خدا اینا رو مسلمون کرده نه "ایرانیا" یا اگه ایرانیا اینا رو مسلمون کردن پس اینم اعراب بودن که ما رو مسلمون کردن


mohammad45 said:


> به این سادگی هام نیست که شما فکر میکنی
> یه عده معلوم الحال دارن ایران رو یه تهدید به سنی جماعت مغرفی می کنن. بیشتر از سعودی ها این کار رو انجام میدن.
> افغانی ها هم صد در صد جا دارن تا ذکر بشن ولی تو سایت خامنه ای آی آر چیزی پیدا نکردم.
> امیدوارم نکته رو بگیری. دارن جنگ شیعه و سنی راه میندازن. هر کلمه ما هم میتونه شیعه رو تحت فشار بذاره.
> یه رجوعی به این صفحه بکن و خواهشا همشو بخون واقعا مهمه


دادش دوزاری شما یه ذره کجه. پاکستان هند رو تهدید موجدیتی برا خودش می بینه، بعد از حکومت طالبان هم که پای هند تو افغانستان باز شده پس اینا الان دارن خودشون رو محاصره شده بین هند و هند می بینن. پاکستانی ها یه افغانستان امن و با ثبات می خوان ولی یه افغانستان بدون حضور هند می خوان بخاطر همین این گروه های جهادی رو تو آب نمک نگه داشتن که تا هند اونجا حضور داره افغانستان رو بی ثبات نگه دارن. اگه هنوز متوجه نشدین دقیقا دارن همین کار رو هم با گروهایی مثل جیش الشاش و جندالعن برا ما می کنن، اینا رو هم برا ما تو آب نمک خوابوندن که اگه ببینن هند تو سیستان بلوچستان حضور پیدا کرده به اینجا هم گند بزنن. اینا از این گروه ها استفاده می کنن؟ نه تا وقتی که حس کنن از اینور با تهدید هند مواجه هستن
در مورد افغانستان: آیا افغانستان ما افغانستان بدون آمریکا می خوایم؟ بله آیا ما حکومت اسلامی تو افغانستان می خوایم؟ خیر، اصلا و ابدا، نه اونجوریش رو که اینا می خوان. اگه می خواستیم خودمون به امریکا کمک نمی کردیم که حکومت طالبان رو سرنگون کنه. کار طالبان هم الآن کشتن سربازهای آمریکایی نیست برادر، اینا فقط مسجد و اداره پلیس و مدرسه منفجر می کنن و زن بچه مردم رو می کشن که فقط اونجا رو ناامن نگه دارن. اینم کاردستی چند روز پیششونه. خود پاکستانی ها انقدر عقل دارن که همینجا قرص و محکم حمایت طالبان رو تکذیب می کنن اونوقت شما دو تا بلا نسبت شدین نخود لپه آش که ما داریم به برادرای افغان کمک می کنیم تا سربازای آمریکایی رو بکشن؟ همینمون کم بود که کاسه کوزه های طالبان رو هم بشکنن سر ما که شما دو تا خودتون دارین با افتخار همین کار رو براشون می کنین


tirdad said:


> کاری به صحبتای بین شما دو نفر ندارم ...
> 
> ولی اگر خصوصی نیست،
> 
> لطفا بگو که چرا این اسم رو انتخاب کردی و اصلا یعنی چی ؟
> 
> تلفظش چی هست ؟


کاثولو تلفظ
این اسم یه موجود خیالی تو داستان های علمی تخیلی نوشته اچ-پی لاوکرافت هست. دلیل انتخابش هم اینه که من رمان های این بابا رو دوست دارم اسم این موجود روانتخاب کردم
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/کاتولو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> من فقط میخوام بیام درس بخونم
> پول دربیارم


چه برای کار بیایی، تحصیل یا تفریح ...

هزینه هارو باید در نظر بگیری ...

ضمن اینکه بلد بودن زبان های محلی، 

تو اروپای شرقی، یه امتیاز محسوب میشه ...

اینا چند تا کشور هستن، فقط مقایسه کن:

آلبانی:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Albania

دوست و متحد استراتژیکی مون، بوسنی و هرزه گووین:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Bosnia+And+Herzegovina

کرواسی:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Croatia

جمهوری چک:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Czech+Republic

استونی:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Estonia

فرانسه:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=France

هزینه زندگی، 120% بیشتر از ایرانه !!!

آلمان:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Germany

هزینه زندگی، 97% بیشتر از ایرانه !!!

یونان:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Greece

مجارستان:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Hungary

مجارستان هم مدارکش معتبره ...

اگر برای تحصیل میخوای، برای پزشکی، مجارستان، خیلی خوبه !!!


----------



## mse21

من درامدم کم نیست اینجا البته
برای ادامه تحصیل فقط برخی دانشگاه ها مدرکشون قبول میشه این مسله خیلی مهمه
تازه برخیا هست رشته به رشته مدارک ارزشش فرق داره



Cthulhu said:


> خوب مگه ما با زور شمشیر و قتل و تجاوز و شکنجه اینا رو مسلمون کردیم که ایرانی ها اینا رو مسلمون کرده باشن؟ اینا هم خودشون با آغوش باز اسلام رو پذیرفتن پس این خدا بوده که اینا رو مسلمون کرده *مثل ما*


اره ایران 140 میلیونی اونموقع مثلا چجوری تو چندسال مسلمون شد
با قتل و زور بود دیگه نکنه فکر کردید عرب جاهل که قوائد زبونشم ما براش دراوردیم دادیم دستش برامون کلاس تبلیغی و فوق برنامه! گذاشته
شاید از دینم حمایت کنم اما نمیشه چشم رو واقعیت بست دیگه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> من درامدم کم نیست اینجا البته
> برای ادامه تحصیل فقط برخی دانشگاه ها مدرکشون قبول میشه این مسله خیلی مهمه
> تازه برخیا هست رشته به رشته مدارک ارزشش فرق داره


مجارستان رو مطمئنم که تو ایران، مدارکش معتبره ...

به خصوص دندان پزشکیش که تو دنیا، معروفه .

مثلاً اینجا، مهندسی ، شاخه معماریشو ایران قبول داره ...

علوم سیاسی ایران رو اینا قبول ندارن.

تو نت فارسی، چیز به درد بخوری پیدا نمی کنی ...

یا باید حضوری بری ...

یا باید سایت دانشگاهاشونو پیدا کنی، باهاشون مذاکره کنی .


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> اره ایران 140 میلیونی اونموقع


اینو از کجا دراوردی دیگه ؟


----------



## mse21

tirdad said:


> اینو از کجا دراوردی دیگه ؟


اینو دقیقا استاد تاریخ اسلامیمون گفت!!!
راستم گفته
ببین ایرا چقدر وسیع بود اونموقع

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mse21 said:


> اینو دقیقا استاد تاریخ اسلامیمون گفت!!!
> راستم گفته
> ببین ایرا چقدر وسیع بود اونموقع


به اون استادتون بگو دو واحد ریاضی پاس کنه !!!

اصلا استادتون فرق بین میلیون و هزار رو می دونه ؟

اصلاً دیپلم داره ؟

کل جمعیت اون موقع دنیا، 10 میلیون نمیشده ...

اونموقع چه جوری ایران 140 میلیون جمعیت داشته ؟


----------



## mse21

ده میلیون!
اذیت نکن بابا
لابد یه جیزی میدونسته که خودش که جزو گروه معارف بوده یه همچین چیزی گفته
اغراق کرده اما ده میلیونم نبوده
لپ کلام رو بگیر شما

------
راستی خودش لیسانسش جزو گروه ریاضیات و این چیزا بود ارشد و دکتراش الهیات و این چیزا بود
هشت سال به نظرم میگذره


----------



## Cthulhu

bozorgmehr said:


> ‫هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد...‫
> 
> ‫البته اشکال از نظام مقدس نیست. روزی که همه ایران به جرم کلاهبرداری، دروغ گویی و دزدی به زندان رفتند اون موقع به حقانیتش پی میبریم...
> 
> ‫مورد توجه آقایان ولایتمدار:​


داداش اینا خودش به تنهایی مسئله نیست، مسئله اونجایی شروع می شه که یه عده این چیزا رو باور می کنن که به به و چه چه روستایی های ما دارن موشک با دقت بالا تولید می کنن، موسسه فرهنگی هنری ما داره بهترین اسلحه جهان رو تولید می کنه و .... بعدش که گندش در میاد آبروی ایران میره اساسی هیچ کاریش هم نمی شه بکنی


mse21 said:


> من درامدم کم نیست اینجا البته
> برای ادامه تحصیل فقط برخی دانشگاه ها مدرکشون قبول میشه این مسله خیلی مهمه
> تازه برخیا هست رشته به رشته مدارک ارزشش فرق داره
> 
> 
> اره ایران 140 میلیونی اونموقع مثلا چجوری تو چندسال مسلمون شد
> با قتل و زور بود دیگه نکنه فکر کردید عرب جاهل که قوائد زبونشم ما براش دراوردیم دادیم دستش برامون کلاس تبلیغی و فوق برنامه! گذاشته
> شاید از دینم حمایت کنم اما نمیشه چشم رو واقعیت بست دیگه


داداش چرا داری اینا رو به من می گی؟ بحث از اینجا شروع شد که دوست و برادر ارزشی 2800 فکر می کنه این ما بودیم که این هندوها رو مسلمون کردی ولی این عربا نبودن که ما رو مسلمون کردن خدا بوده، اگه می خوای بحث کنی با ایشون بحث کن
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...of-its-own-rouhani.511355/page-9#post-9754200


----------



## mse21

Cthulhu said:


> داداش چرا داری اینا رو به من می گی؟ بحث از اینجا شروع شد که دوست و برادر ارزشی 2800 فکر می کنه این ما بودیم که این هندوها رو مسلمون کردی ولی این عربا نبودن که ما رو مسلمون کردن خدا بوده، اگه می خوای بحث کنی با ایشون بحث کن


این لفظ خطاب کردن همدیگه درست نیست
هیچی کلی گفتم همین! شما بدت نیاد
بحثی نداریم کامنت من به فارسی واضح نویشته شده خودش میخونه
اندونزی مثال بزرگی از پذیرش دین اسلام بی فشاره اینم بگم که بی حساب بشیم اگر با زور تو ایران اومد بی زور به بزرگترین کشور اسلامی هم رفت

----------


Cthulhu said:


> ، موسسه فرهنگی هنری ما داره بهترین اسلحه جهان رو تولید می کنه


اینم گندش دراومد؟
چطور شده؟



Cthulhu said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...of-its-own-rouhani.511355/page-9#post-9754200


میگم دلیل اینکه پاکستانیا از این پست بدشون اومده بو.د چیه
من نفهمیدم مشکلشون چیه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

mse21 said:


> اینم گندش دراومد؟
> چطور شده؟


ذوالفقار یه ماکته اصلا قابلیت شلیک گلوله رو هم نداره.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-iranian-rifle-zolfaqar.503214/
اینم مقاله مال انجمن میلیتاری، البته سایت میلیتاری یه چند روزیه برا من بالا نمی یاد
http://www.military.ir/forums/topic/30068-ماکت-ذوالفقار-،-از-ادعا-تا-واقعیت/


mse21 said:


> میگم دلیل اینکه پاکستانیا از این پست بدشون اومده بو.د چیه
> من نفهمیدم مشکلشون چیه


داداش پاکستانی ها اکثرا عاشق عربان روزش اورده بود. آقایون کشورشون تازه تاسیسه تا قبلش جزو هند بودن تاریخ و فرهنگشون و حتی زبان اردو هم هندیه ولی چون چشم هندو ها رو ندارن می خوان زور زوری یه تاریخ جدا برا خودشون بسازن که ربطی به هندو جماعت نداشته باشه به خاطر همین اکثرا می خوان خودشون رو ربط بدن به عربا


----------



## yavar

*resistance Mohsen Hojaj moment of captivity & martyrdom in Syria 18+ لحظه اسارت و شهادت ر محسن حججی*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

http://www.khabaronline.ir/detail/696030/Economy/macroeconomics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran HF Dorna co made Single Propeller Airplane manufacturer شركت درنا سازنده هواپيماهاي تك پروانه*


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB2 "program Bedone Tarof" arrested ISIL terrorist team P1-3 بدون تعارف -تیم دستگیر شده داعش*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB2 program "Bedone Tarof" arrested ISIL terrorist team P2-3 بدون تعارف -تیم دستگیر شده داعش*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## tirdad

چی پیدا کردم !!!

http://www.rent-helicopters.ro/

هلی کوپتر اجاره میدن !!!

دلم خواست !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

@mohammad45, @pin gu
برادر پنگوئن! محمد جان داره درست می گه، اینی که الان داری باهاش صحبت یکی از نژادپرست ترین و ضد ایرانی ترین آدمای این فرومه، یکی مثل بعثی های زمان جنگ. شما هم نمی خواد همه کاسه کوزه های جنگ ایران و عراق رو سر غرب بشکنی. این غرب نبود که تو کله صدام فکر قادسیه دوم رو انداخت. این غرب نبود که به صدام یاد داد که پشه ها و یهودی ها و ایرانی ها رو خدا نباید خلق می کرد. بعضی از اینا نژادپرستن و با ما مشکل دارن تقصیر غرب هم نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

OldTwilight said:


> we should develop nukes and put an end to this kind of useless discussion and close our neighbor and big power mouth once for all ...


Iran can return to pre-JCPOA state in hours : Rouhani .

why does say that ?? with in hours ?? is it possible to get back Iran stockpile of enriched Uranium back with in hours and days less than week ?? can he get back all 20% enriched uranium back in hours ??

three possibilities
first: Rouhani bluffing and he is just simply lying
Second : Rouhani and president of Iran gone crazy and delusional
3rd: He knows some thing you dont know




*Iran Rouhani: if U.S. imposes new sanctions we will return to pre-JCPOA state روحانی: بازگشت به قبل*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

The head of the General Staff of the Armed Forces, Islamic Republic Iran, Major General Pasdar Mohammad Bagheri, his three-day visit to Turkey, , and met with Turkey's Chief of the General Staff General Hulusi Akar, and Hakan Fidan, Head of the Turkish National Intelligence Organization ( MIT )
رئیس ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح جمهوری اسلامی ایران سردار سرلشکر پاسدار محمد باقری سفر سه روزه خود به ترکیه و دیدار با نورالدین جانیکلی وزیر دفاع ترکیه حاکان فیدان رییس سازمان اطلاعات ترکیه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Check this *ISIS crazy* here:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/syrian-civil-war-graphic-photos-vid-not-allowed.333727/page-1360


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

آخرت خنده... : )))

دوستان من این کلیپ رو من صرفا برای خنده گذاشتم و من وابسته به هیچ حزب سیاسی یا هیچ کانال اینستاگرامی نیستم : ) خدا رو شکر ... ۰

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

اقرار سیف الله چتا ،دبیر کل ایالت بلوچستان پاکستان در اردیبهشت ۹۴ مبنی بر دراختیار داشتن عبدالستار ریگی ،برادر عبدالمالک ریگی

Mr. Saifullah Chattha, Chief Secretary, State Balochistan, Pakistan in May 2014 said 
Quote "Pakistan has already arrested big terrorist Abdul Sattar Rigi, he has already been arrested and we have informed the government Iran that he has been arrested" end Quote


Abdul Sattar Rigi is leader of terrorist group Jaish Al-Nasr ( Jaish Al Nasr is Al-qaeda linked group ), and He brother of terrorist Abdolmalek Rigi






*Pakistan denies in possession terrorist Abdul Sattar Rigi 18+ انکار پاکستان داشتن عبدالستار ریگی*




عبدالستار ریگی با دادن رشوه آزاد شد
http://tn.ai/711545

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

سلام و صبح به خیر ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran chief Staff Gen Bagheri: visit to Turkey, met Erdogan, DM Canikli سرلشکر باقری با اردوغان*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -------

yavar said:


> *Iran chief Staff Gen Bagheri: visit to Turkey, met Erdogan, DM Canikli سرلشکر باقری با اردوغان*



A massive middle finger to US, let's see if they'll respond.. Turkey has been following Western Policies to the detriment of it's own interests and those of it's neighbours for far too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Iran IRIB2 program "Bedone Tarof" arrested ISIL terrorist team P3-3 بدون تعارف -تیم دستگیر شده داعش


----------



## pin gu

http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/sports/2017/08/661_235037.html

For Korea, Iran is big barrier to Russia

The countdown to the big game has really started. On the final day of August, Korea meets Iran at Seoul World Cup Stadium in a 2018 World Cup qualifier that can only be described as vital.

It is not vital for Iran, which has already qualified and with two games remaining sits seven points clear at the top of Group A. Only the top two teams in the six-team group can be sure of a place in Russia next summer. With Iran taking first place, Korea is desperate to keep hold of second.

At the moment, the grip is shaky. The Taeguk Warriors have 13 points from eight games, just one point ahead of Uzbekistan. Losing three of the last four qualifiers, the most recent of which was in Qatar in June, led to Uli Stielike being fired as head coach.

Shin Tae-yong has been brought in to try to do what no other coach has done in Group A -- score a goal against Iran. The Iranians are not only unbeaten after eight games, but have not yet had their defense breached. That is what Korea has to do in Seoul August 31.

If Korea can defeat Iran and Uzbekistan loses in China on the same evening, then a place in Russia is secured. But if Korea fails to win and Uzbekistan is victorious in Wuhan then it all comes down to the final game in the Uzbek capital of Tashkent on September 5.

age ma 4 ta be ona bezanim . ona 3 ta az ina bokhoran va ma bazie bad onaro bebarim 10% shanse raftan be jame jahani darim  yadesh bekheir in mohasebate elmiye pichide
yani ham riaziatet ghavi mishod ham nazariye haye joor va joor yad migerefti hamin kararo kardan dige alan tolide elmi kond shode

hanoz 1 roz az ray avordan kabine nagzashte
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...991676&usg=AFQjCNF7fPa8hMZk9prCM8rLyNIMaKxULQ*
*محمد خاتمی خواستار دستور رهبر ایران برای پایان حصر شد*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

pin gu said:


> http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/sports/2017/08/661_235037.html
> 
> For Korea, Iran is big barrier to Russia
> 
> The countdown to the big game has really started. On the final day of August, Korea meets Iran at Seoul World Cup Stadium in a 2018 World Cup qualifier that can only be described as vital.
> 
> It is not vital for Iran, which has already qualified and with two games remaining sits seven points clear at the top of Group A. Only the top two teams in the six-team group can be sure of a place in Russia next summer. With Iran taking first place, Korea is desperate to keep hold of second.
> 
> At the moment, the grip is shaky. The Taeguk Warriors have 13 points from eight games, just one point ahead of Uzbekistan. Losing three of the last four qualifiers, the most recent of which was in Qatar in June, led to Uli Stielike being fired as head coach.
> 
> Shin Tae-yong has been brought in to try to do what no other coach has done in Group A -- score a goal against Iran. The Iranians are not only unbeaten after eight games, but have not yet had their defense breached. That is what Korea has to do in Seoul August 31.
> 
> If Korea can defeat Iran and Uzbekistan loses in China on the same evening, then a place in Russia is secured. But if Korea fails to win and Uzbekistan is victorious in Wuhan then it all comes down to the final game in the Uzbek capital of Tashkent on September 5.
> 
> age ma 4 ta be ona bezanim . ona 3 ta az ina bokhoran va ma bazie bad onaro bebarim 10% shanse raftan be jame jahani darim  yadesh bekheir in mohasebate elmiye pichide
> yani ham riaziatet ghavi mishod ham nazariye haye joor va joor yad migerefti hamin kararo kardan dige alan tolide elmi kond shode
> 
> hanoz 1 roz az ray avordan kabine nagzashte
> *محمد خاتمی خواستار دستور رهبر ایران برای پایان حصر شد*




I know Carlos Queiroz has no love for the Koreans. I hope we beat them and keep them from Qualifying. These assholes knocked us out of qualifications when we had Ali Daei and Karim Bagheri


----------



## Hack-Hook

Parsipride said:


> I know Carlos Queiroz has no love for the Koreans. I hope we beat them and keep them from Qualifying. These assholes knocked us out of qualifications when we had Ali Daei and Karim Bagheri


That's football for you one win and one loose there is no need for hatred .
by the way even if we win they still have chance for qualifying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

bache ha bayad baraye pirozi to tamam bazia beran to zamin
kari ham be jadval va natije baghie bazi ha nadashte bashand ke kodom team mire kodom team nemire 
@Parsipride


----------



## yavar

*Syria Assad: Iran was the first country who came to our aid اسد: ایران اولین کشوری که به ما کمک کرد*


----------



## yavar

*Iran court rules US to pay victims of chemical attack محکومیت دولت آمریکا در رابطه بمباران شیمیایی*


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> *Iran court rules US to pay victims of chemical attack محکومیت دولت آمریکا در رابطه بمباران شیمیایی*


They should have ruled for $3 Billion like the US courts have stolen our national wealth



pin gu said:


> bache ha bayad baraye pirozi to tamam bazia beran to zamin
> kari ham be jadval va natije baghie bazi ha nadashte bashand ke kodom team mire kodom team nemire
> @Parsipride


 
Man Yadam miyad yek ya shayad do bar Korea Ma ro az reseedan be Jam motevaghfef kard. Omid varam ke bacheha 
javad bedan.


----------



## pin gu

@SOHEIL 

hala ye mahsool khobam ke Irankhodro bede bebin che rahat mikoshanesh
bedone tolide anboh be hamin rahati dena koshte mishe 
ba in gheymatam mardom barashon ziad jazzabiat nadare dena begiran 
irankhodro bayad jaye tolid samand dena bede ba 20 darsad gheymat gerontar samand va dast az in khesasatesh bardare

Groupe Renault has announced that the company has signed a new joint venture agreement with two Iranian companies – the Industrial Development & Renovation Organization of Iran (IDRO) and PARTO NEGIN NASEH Co, which imports Renault products in Iran. Renault will be the majority shareholder in the proposed joint venture company, though initially there will be a short period in which all three companies will have joint control.

Currently, *Groupe Renault has a capacity to manufacture 200,000 vehicles on an annual basis in Iran. The joint venture company will set a factory with the capability to make an additional 150, 000 vehicles on an annual basis and an engineering and purchasing center to support the development of local suppliers*. The new plant will begin with the production of Renault’s new editions of the Duster and the Symbol. *There are also plans to set up a plant for the manufacture of engines with production capacity to make 150,000 engines a year.* The factories which would be owned and operated by the joint venture company would be located in Saveh, which is about 120 km from Tehran. According to agreement that has been signed between the three companies, the joint venture company would also focus on the development of an exclusive Renault distribution network, though Renault already has access to the existing network of NEGIN Khodro.

Commenting on the joint venture, Thierry Bollore, Member of Groupe Renault Executive Committee and Chief Competitive Officer said that with the Oranian market growing at a rapid pace, it was vital to expand the capacity for plants, engineering and set up a purchasing center. He said that the joint venture would help Renault to accelerate its growth in the country.

Stefan Mueller, Member of Groupe Renault Executive Committee and Chief Performance Officer said that the development of a brand specific commercial network would help to reinforce Groupe Renault’s position in the Iranian market.

The Iranian market is projected to be a 2 million vehicle market by 2020.
Naser Haddadzadeh, Chairman of the NEGIN Holding said that his Group as the company which owned Negin Khodro Co. was proud to be a part of the joint venture. He said that the company’s joint venture with its longstanding partners SAIPA and Iran Khodro would continue to produce and deliver Renault’s current range of models – Tondar, Tondar pick-up, Sandero and Sandero Stepway independently of the new operations of the new joint venture.

The joint venture would proceed subject to regulatory approvals and is expected to be finalized by the end of October 30, 2017.

https://tiresandparts.net/news/automotive/renault-signs-new-joint-venture-iranian-companies/


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

even many iranians don`t know name of original singer and song !!!

Song name: Cafe

Singer: Sharareh

Year: 1973

Here is lyric in FA and an EN translation by myself:

توی کافه بین راه بعد کار و خستگی ها
من و دل خلوتی داشتیم با میز و صندلی ها
من و دل خلوتی داشتیم با میز و صندلی ها
با دلم با دلم با دلم از تو همش حرف میزدم
از تو و گردش اون چشمای تو
از تو و دستای گرم و خوب تو
روزای بودن با تو یاد تو


در یهو وا شد
بند بند دلم از هم جدا شد
اون قد قشنگت عزیزم مثل تابلو توی قاب شد
اون قد قشنگت عزیزم مثل تابلو توی قاب شد


در یهو وا شد
بند بند دلم از هم جدا شد
اون قد قشنگت عزیزم مثل تابلو توی قاب شد
اون قد قشنگت عزیزم مثل تابلو توی قاب شد


تا دل تو رو دید لرزید و طفلی هول کرد
میز و به هم ریخت دست و پاشو گم کرد
میز و به هم ریخت دست و پاشو گم کرد


توی کافه بین راه بعد کار و خستگی ها
من و دل خلوتی داشتیم با میز و صندلی ها
من و دل خلوتی داشتیم با میز و صندلی ها


با دلم با دلم با دلم از تو همش حرف میزدم
از تو و گردش اون چشمای تو
از تو و دستای گرم و خوب تو
روزای بودن با تو یاد تو


در یهو وا شد
بند بند دلم از هم جدا شد
اون قد قشنگت عزیزم مثل تابلو توی قاب شد
اون قد قشنگت عزیزم مثل تابلو توی قاب شد


-------------------------------------------------

In the cafe, on my way (to home), after work and fatigue
I had an speach with my heart, tables and chairs
I had an speach with my heart, tables and chairs


I talked of you, with my heart 
From you and your eyes
From you and good days
Your memoires


Sudenly, the door opened
my heart was stopped,
your height (#1), my dear, became like a picture at entrance.
your height, my dear, became like a picture at entrance.


Sudenly, the door opened
my heart was stopped,
your height became like a picture at entrance.
your height became like a picture at entrance.


He shook your eyes and threw a baby
The table fell apart and fell apart
The table fell apart and fell apart (#2)


In the cafe, on my way (to home), after work and fatigue
I had an speach with my heart, tables and chairs
I had an speach with my heart, tables and chairs


I talked to you with my heart with my heart
From you and circling your eyes
From you and your good and good hand
You're up to date with you


Sudenly, the door opened
my heart was stopped,
your height became like a picture at entrance.
your height became like a picture at entrance.


#1, 2:

to be honest:

my EN is not realy good ...

sorry for those parts.


----------



## Zathura



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zathura

Here's something to chill. If you're not watching this, you are missing out big time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

آل سعود در حال سقوط


----------



## SubWater

از این به بعد هر وقت کلمه غیرت و ناموس بشنوم قیافه حمیدصفت جلو چشمم میاد


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## tirdad

Do you Remember ?

http://www.aparat.com/v/6BTMn


----------



## Cthulhu

Some Iranian ancestry DNA test results:


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC GF Quds HQ: Pakistani terrorist responsible for 28Aug terrorist attack been captured*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی علی اکبر صالحی در مصاحبه اختصاصی با خبرنگار خبرگزاری صدا و سیما در باره کارشکنی چین و انجام ندادن تعهدات هسته ایش در برجام و اتلاف وقت یک ساله تا روی کار امدن ریس جمهور جدید و دولت جدید امریکا


In an exclusive interview with IRIB News Agency on Tuesday, Ali Akbar Salehi he head of the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) explain how China is in violation later JCPOA and how China failed to fulfillment it signed agreement under JCPOA with regard to IRAK reactor and used delay tactic and wasted one half year to make sure the Obama administration to leave office till new U.S administration take office ( Trump ) not to curry out it signed agreement commitments under JCPOA for IRAK reactor untill today


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی علی اکبر صالحی در مصاحبه اختصاصی با خبرنگار خبرگزاری صدا و سیما در باره کارشکنی چین و انجام ندادن تعهدات هسته ایش در برجام و اتلاف وقت یک ساله تا روی کار امدن ریس جمهور جدید و دولت جدید امریکا
> 
> 
> In an exclusive interview with IRIB News Agency on Tuesday, Ali Akbar Salehi he head of the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) explain how China is in violation later JCPOA and how China failed to fulfillment it signed agreement under JCPOA with regard to IRAK reactor and used delay tactic and wasted one half year to make sure the Obama administration to leave office till new U.S administration take office ( Trump ) not to curry out it signed agreement commitments under JCPOA for IRAK reactor untill today




He does not say that in the video. He said 900 engineers from Iran designed the future reactor to Iranian specification under Salehi's supervision .When the JCPOA was signed ,the Iranian side was already ahead of the game with new design. After the review process, the chinese gave the design the stamp of approval .

Is there another part to the video that he talks about chinese stall tactics ?


----------



## Cthulhu

@padamchen


----------



## padamchen

Cthulhu said:


> @padamchen



Hi

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

padamchen said:


> Hi
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Hi
I said some awful things about hindus and now the mods don't approve my posts .
So what's up bro, Didn't know we had a brother (Or maybe a sister?) in this forum.


----------



## padamchen

Cthulhu said:


> Hi
> I said some awful things about hindus and now the mods don't approve my posts .



I have nothing against Hindus. Only some of their retards.

My family on both my maternal and paternal side have fought alongside Hindu armies for centuries in western and northern India. Led Zoroastrian armies into battle.

Hope you don't judge India and all Hindus, in fact their ancient faith, on the basis of a few turds here.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

padamchen said:


> I have nothing against Hindus. Only some of their retards.


Don't get my wrong, I don't have anything against them either. But they pissed me off so i quoted your post and said you're lucky they didn't fed you to their Cannibals so far, And now mods don't approve my posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Cthulhu said:


> Don't get my wrong, I don't have anything against them either. But they pissed me off so i quoted your post and said you're lucky they didn't fed you to their Cannibals so far, And now mods don't approve my posts



The specimens the world is hearing about more and more of our country, are racially and militarily our weakest people.

Who are riding piggyback on each other today in a massive nationwide catharsis of past hurts.

Only they are too stupid and too weak to realise that they are taking out their frustration on the wrong people.

Don't take them seriously. We don't.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

padamchen said:


> The specimens the world is hearing about more and more of our country, are racially and militarily our weakest people.
> 
> Who are riding piggyback on each other today in a massive nationwide catharsis of past hurts.
> 
> Only they are too stupid and too weak to realise that they are taking out their frustration on the wrong people.
> 
> Don't take them seriously. We don't.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


So, Do Parsis seen as outsiders in India or what?


----------



## padamchen

Cthulhu said:


> So, Do Parsis seen as outsiders in India or what?



Not at all. We are seen as nationalist patriots and known for our ethics honesty education affluence progressiveness and unquestioning loyalty to and pride in India.

Of course everyone knows we are not originally from India. 

It is a sign of how badly we have fallen in the past few years that we are now being attacked. By many who do not know what it means to even fight. 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

padamchen said:


> I have nothing against Hindus. Only some of their retards.
> 
> My family on both my maternal and paternal side have fought alongside Hindu armies for centuries in western and northern India. Led Zoroastrian armies into battle.
> 
> Hope you don't judge India and all Hindus, in fact their ancient faith, on the basis of a few turds here.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Fought what for centuries? ur fukin feelings? 

Ur known as funny accented people (with your gujrati accents), with lose women ...


----------



## padamchen

Cthulhu said:


> Hi
> I said some awful things about hindus and now the mods don't approve my posts .
> So what's up bro, Didn't know we had a brother (Or maybe a sister?) in this forum.



I'm a brother.

And we've had some lovely Iranians here in the past ...

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

padamchen said:


> I'm a brother.
> 
> And we've had some lovely Iranians here in the past ...
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Cool Bro, Can you speak Persian?


----------



## padamchen

Cthulhu said:


> Cool Bro, Can you speak Persian?



No bro.

When we left Persia, there was no Persian.

It's a post conquest tongue.

Ours was Avestan, old Pahlavi, and then Dari.

We speak English, Hindi and Gujarati now. Along with Marathi.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Parsipride

Is there a street mapping app for Tehran?


----------



## Cthulhu

padamchen said:


> No bro.
> 
> When we left Persia, there was no Persian.
> 
> It's a post conquest tongue.
> 
> Ours was Avestan, old Pahlavi, and then Dari.
> 
> We speak English, Hindi and Gujarati now. Along with Marathi.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


So you were cut off from the mainstream in some sort.


----------



## yavar




----------



## padamchen

Cthulhu said:


> So you were cut off from the mainstream in some sort.



I didn't get you.

Which mainstream?

When?

http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/persian-language-1-early-new-persian

Cheers, Doc


----------



## padamchen

@Cthulhu @Shapur Zol Aktaf

How mainstream is the Shahnameh in Iranian society today?

For Indian Parsis, besides the Zend Avesta, the Shahnameh followed by the Qissa-e-Sanjan are our important texts.

The latter two translated into Gujarati and English now.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

padamchen said:


> @Cthulhu @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> 
> How mainstream is the Shahnameh in Iranian society today?
> 
> For Indian Parsis, besides the Zend Avesta, the Shahnameh followed by the Qissa-e-Sanjan are our important texts.
> 
> The latter two translated into Gujarati and English now.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Shahnameh is very mainstream and can be found in many Iranian homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

تیتر امشب گفتگو با امیر سرتیپ امیر حاتمی وزیر دفاع

امیر حاتمی در برنامه «تیتر امشب»:
قابلیت‌های موشکی را افزایش می‌دهیم/ تجاوز دشمن پاسخ سختی دارد/ برنامه ویژه وزارت دفاع برای تقویت توان هوایی/ پیشرفت 85درصدی در ساخت سامانه باور٣٧٣
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960606001827

IRINN Titer Emshab program interview Brigadier Gen. Amir Hatami Defense Minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Window XP as main platform of Tracking system ... should I cry !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> Window XP as main platform of Tracking system ... should I cry !?


A Linux based OS wouldn't be safer for the job?


padamchen said:


> @Cthulhu @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> 
> How mainstream is the Shahnameh in Iranian society today?
> 
> For Indian Parsis, besides the Zend Avesta, the Shahnameh followed by the Qissa-e-Sanjan are our important texts.
> 
> The latter two translated into Gujarati and English now.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


So you do have Shahnameh! It is one of the most important book in Persian language. How much do Indian Parsis know about Iran's post Sassanid history?


Parsipride said:


> Is there a street mapping app for Tehran?


You can find a street mapping app for Tehran in here (به جای ستاره تو لینک های زیر کلمه دانلود به انگلیسی رو بزار):
http://p30*.com/fa/mobile/category/application/location-based/list.php
https://www.apktops.ir/cat/apps/travel-local/
I personally use this one:
http://p30*.com/fa/entry/36534/
http://p30*.com/fa/entry/30783/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Cthulhu said:


> A Linux based OS wouldn't be safer for the job?



logically it would , but even common linux base os are not safe by defualt ...

for minimum safety in electronic/cyber device we need these

1- Exclusive OS ( or something like linux with customized kernel !! )

2- Exclusive CPU ( the cheap maker can add backdoor and Trojan in their hardware !!! ) , recently research show that you can send wireless signal with cpu as well !!!

3- Exclusive Communication protocol

4- Exclusive Encrypting and Decrypting Algorithms

5- Exclusive Communication Devices

6- Closed and Secured Network

7- Exclusive programing Language with Exclusive Compiler ( if you use Intel Compiler for C++ , then you can be sure behind the scene , intel compiler add some backdoor assembly code to your compiled code and software )

the first and most simple step is using Exclusive OS and hardest part ( or most expensive part ) for Iran is developing are exclusive micro processor , cheap and communication devices ...

in business , public area and open networks like Internet or National Intranet , the hardest part are 4,5 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> logically it would , but even common linux base os are not safe by defualt ...
> 
> for minimum safety in electronic/cyber device we need these
> 
> 1- Exclusive OS ( or something like linux with customized kernel !! )
> 
> 2- Exclusive CPU ( the cheap maker can add backdoor and Trojan in their hardware !!! ) , recently research show that you can send wireless signal with cpu as well !!!
> 
> 3- Exclusive Communication protocol
> 
> 4- Exclusive Encrypting and Decrypting Algorithms
> 
> 5- Exclusive Communication Devices
> 
> 6- Closed and Secured Network
> 
> 7- Exclusive programing Language with Exclusive Compiler ( if you use Intel Compiler for C++ , then you can be sure behind the scene , intel compiler add some backdoor assembly code to your compiled code and software )
> 
> the first and most simple step is using Exclusive OS and hardest part ( or most expensive part ) for Iran is developing are exclusive micro processor , cheap and communication devices ...
> 
> in business , public area and open networks like Internet or National Intranet , the hardest part are 4,5 ....


How much is this going to cost?


----------



## Zathura

*High-Frequency Chip Brings Iranian-American Researchers One Step Closer to Next Generation Technology*

DAVIS, Calif.; August 24, 2017 - A novel, high-frequency electronic chip potentially capable of transmitting tens of gigabits of data per second - a rate that is orders of magnitude above the fastest internet speeds available today - has been developed by engineers at the University of California, Davis.
Omeed Momeni, an assistant professor of electrical and computer engineering at UC Davis, and doctoral student Hossein Jalili designed the chip using a phased array antenna system. Phased array systems funnel the energy from multiple sources into a single beam that can be narrowly steered and directed to a specific location.

"Phased arrays are pretty difficult to create, especially at higher frequencies," Momeni said. "We are the first to achieve this much bandwidth at this frequency."
The chip prototyped by Momeni and Jalili successfully operates at 370 GHz with 52 GHz of bandwidth. For comparison, FM radio waves broadcast between 87.5 and 108 MHz; 4G and LTE cellular networks generally function between 800 MHz and 2.6 GHz with up to 20 MHz of bandwidth.
Most modern electronics are designed to operate at lower frequencies. However, the growing demand for faster communication, and new and emerging applications of sensing and imaging are driving the creation of technologies that function at higher frequencies
"Theoretically, 4G cellular networks have reached their data rate limit," Momeni said. "As we continue to migrate to systems like cloud computing and next generation cellular networks, the need for speed is growing. Higher frequencies mean more bandwidth and more bandwidth means higher data rate."
The tiny piece of hardware designed by Momeni and Jalili is evidence that it is possible to harness the large available bandwidth at millimeter-wave and terahertz bands on a single, compact chip. This is an important step toward the development of scalable systems that can be used to sharpen technologies like spectroscopy, sensing, radar, medical imaging and high-speed communication.
In future work, Momeni plans to integrate the chip into imaging and communication systems.
The research was supported by a five-year National Science Foundation CAREER grant awarded to Momeni. The ongoing project is titled "Scalable Traveling and Standing Wave Structures for High-Power and High-Efficiency Terahertz and mm-Wave Radiator and Phased Array Systems."
Momeni and Jalili presented the chip and related research at the IEEE International Solid-State Circuits Conference earlier this year. A journal article is forthcoming.

SOURCE: Payvand

The new CEO of Uber:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

How they were able to copy the russian Iskander missile? What the hell?
Pin point accuracy with an 800km range missile!
The quetsion is, was the target 800km away or much less, and if GPS was used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*تایید خبر شلیک موشک یمنی به پایگاه نظامی در ابوظبی*
http://fa.alalam.ir/news/3040036/تایید-خبر-شلیک-موشک-یمنی-به-پایگاه-نظامی-در-ابوظبی--

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

@SOHEIL @Serpentine @2800 @mohammad45 
http://defense-arab.com/vb/threads/116409/page-4
This saudi donkey says iran need a years to catch up with his failed country

This donkey say iran is stopped to the developing process after the revolution this monkey doesn't know that when the revolution happened saudi and iran were not equal and iran was ahead of them and today iran is even more developed than his sand kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

SALMAN F said:


> @SOHEIL @Serpentine @2800 @mohammad45
> http://defense-arab.com/vb/threads/116409/page-4
> This saudi donkey says iran need a years to catch up with his failed country
> 
> This donkey say iran is stopped to the developing process after the revolution this monkey doesn't know that when the revolution happened saudi and iran were not equal and iran was ahead of them and today iran is even more developed than his sand kingdom


Looks like an Iraqi brother has posted it, you don't need to insult my friend.
If i have insulted an Arab in whole my life, have no doubt, that Arab was from Ale-Saud family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

SALMAN F said:


> @SOHEIL @Serpentine @2800 @mohammad45
> http://defense-arab.com/vb/threads/116409/page-4
> This saudi donkey says iran need a years to catch up with his failed country
> 
> This donkey say iran is stopped to the developing process after the revolution this monkey doesn't know that when the revolution happened saudi and iran were not equal and iran was ahead of them and today iran is even more developed than his sand kingdom


They can say many things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

mohammad45 said:


> Looks like an Iraqi brother has posted it, you don't need to insult my friend.
> If i have insulted an Arab in whole my life, have no doubt, that Arab was from Ale-Saud family.


Well we need to response with facts against them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> @SOHEIL @Serpentine @2800 @mohammad45
> http://defense-arab.com/vb/threads/116409/page-4
> This saudi donkey says iran need a years to catch up with his failed country
> 
> This donkey say iran is stopped to the developing process after the revolution this monkey doesn't know that when the revolution happened saudi and iran were not equal and iran was ahead of them and today iran is even more developed than his sand kingdom


Sandi kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Turkey Erdogan ask Iran for cooperation in combating PKK & PJAK terrorist groups ترکیه اردوغان*


----------



## Zathura

*I personally cannot wait to see this one!*

=======================================================

*Iran, S Korea sign contract on 1st intl. film co-production*

TEHRAN, Sep. 02 (MNA) – Iran and South Korea have signed a contract for an international co-production of a motion picture for the very first time.
The contract on production of the Korean-Iranian film has been signed in the presence of a representative from Iran's vice presidency for science and technology and deputy culture minister of Korea. Eshragh Cinema Institute and Documentary and Experimental Film Center will collaborate with a Korean company to produce this motion picture whose script has recently been completed. 
The film which narrates a historical and mythical story revolving around the culture of the two countries is to be produced by Iranian producer Ali Nuri Oskouei and Suk Sun-Ju from South Korea. Kim Hyun-Jun will be directing the film. 
Lately, Iran’s cinema industry has been more active in the international scene. About two weeks ago, American actor Val Kilmer signed on to star in '1st Born', a comedy by Iranian director, Ali Atshani. This is the first joint production between Iran and Hollywood.

Source: MEHR news


----------



## yavar

*North korea H-Bomb miniaturized weaponized missile warhead کره شمالی بمب کوچک هیدروژنی کلاهک موشک*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura

Spot on! LMAF!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Zathura said:


> Spot on! LMAF!



Holy crap a fair, fact based, non biased video about Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## Draco.IMF

*S.Korea, US to lift warhead weight limit on South Korean missiles*

https://www.rt.com/news/401982-skorea-us-to-lift-warhead-limit/


So South Korea will now be able to extend its missile range limit from 800km upwards
South korea is able to produce very sophisticated missiles, they will be creme de la creme
Im sure Japan will follow, and booooy, they are top noch missile producers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Stryker1982 said:


> Holy crap a fair, fact based, non biased video about Iran


He says the minority languages are banned in Iran, He is wrong.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Tuesday, September 05, 2017
The race for Deir ez Zor is won.





It was confirmed today that the SAA's Tiger forces, under the command of Suheil "The Tiger" al-Hassan, reached the 17th Reserve Division's 137th Mechanised Brigade on the outskirts of Deir ez Zor city. The 137th is under the command of Issam Zahreddine, the badass Major General who has turned Deir ez Zor into ISIS' biggest graveyard for the past 3 years.




Maj Gen Issam Zahreddine​
Click the link below for the full post and analysis!

http://irangeomil.blogspot.com/2017/09/the-siege-of-deir-ez-zor-is-broken.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

...حیف اکسیژن

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

@mohammad45 
.نخواستم تو بخش جنگ سوریه گل به خودی بزنم منتها رو دلم مونده وباید بگم
.این چه اصرار نابحقیه که زن های ایرانی رو به استادیوم راه ندن و دختران ایران زمین مجبور بشن با پرچم سوریه وارد استادیوم بشن
.این مردم حق دارند که دروغ دیوارکشی پیاده رو ها رو باور کنند از دست یک عده وطن فروش و دین فروش که در قم و مشهد اقلیم خودمختار راه انداختند
.حتی حالا دیگه صهیونیست ها هم ما رو بخاطر دورویی و نفاقمون مسخره میکنند و امثل شما ماله میکشن
.سخت نگیر برادر درد دلی بود که ای کاش شما و امثال شما گوش شنیدنش رو داشته باشند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

SubWater said:


> @mohammad45
> .نخواستم تو بخش جنگ سوریه گل به خودی بزنم منتها رو دلم مونده وباید بگم
> .این چه اصرار نابحقیه که زن های ایرانی رو به استادیوم راه ندن و دختران ایران زمین مجبور بشن با پرچم سوریه وارد استادیوم بشن
> .این مردم حق دارند که دروغ دیوارکشی پیاده رو ها رو باور کنند از دست یک عده وطن فروش و دین فروش که در قم و مشهد اقلیم خودمختار راه انداختند
> .حتی حالا دیگه صهیونیست ها هم ما رو بخاطر دورویی و نفاقمون مسخره میکنند و امثل شما ماله میکشن
> .سخت نگیر برادر درد دلی بود که ای کاش شما و امثال شما گوش شنیدنش رو داشته باشند​


سلام برادر عزیز
والله رفتن خانم ها به ورزشگاه از دید من که مشکلی نداره. اجازه به سوری ها هم شاید دلایل دیگه ای داشته که ما بی خبریم
من یه بار واسه تشویق یه تیم رفتم ورزشگاه، احمق ها اونقدر به داور فحش دادن که پشیمان شدم، !!!! به نظر من یه جایگاه جدا برا خانم ها درست کنن بهتره.
لااقل این فحش ها رو نمی شنون. تا فرهنگش ایجاد نشه به نظرم اجازه ندن بهتره. شما که اطلاع داری ورزشگاه رو تبدیل می کنن به ...... بیخیال

شما هم حق داری

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohammad45 said:


> سلام برادر عزیز
> والله رفتن خانم ها به ورزشگاه از دید من که مشکلی نداره. اجازه به سوری ها هم شاید دلایل دیگه ای داشته که ما بی خبریم
> من یه بار واسه تشویق یه تیم رفتم ورزشگاه، احمق ها اونقدر به داور فحش دادن که پشیمان شدم، !!!! به نظر من یه جایگاه جدا برا خانم ها درست کنن بهتره.
> لااقل این فحش ها رو نمی شنون. تا فرهنگش ایجاد نشه به نظرم اجازه ندن بهتره. شما که اطلاع داری ورزشگاه رو تبدیل می کنن به ...... بیخیال
> 
> شما هم حق داری


بعد از انقلاب خانمها میرفتن ورزشگاه من با مادرم زمان جنگ رفتم ورزشگاه ولی بعدا یک عده علکی تصمیم گرفتن رفتن خانمها را به ورزشگاه علکی سر هیچ چیز ممنوع کنن . نتیجه هم این دردسرهای بیخودی برای کشور و دادن خوراک تبلیغاتی به یک عده دیگر بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

JEskandari said:


> بعد از انقلاب خانمها میرفتن ورزشگاه من با مادرم زمان جنگ رفتم ورزشگاه ولی بعدا یک عده علکی تصمیم گرفتن رفتن خانمها را به ورزشگاه علکی سر هیچ چیز ممنوع کنن . نتیجه هم این دردسرهای بیخودی برای کشور و دادن خوراک تبلیغاتی به یک عده دیگر بود


بعضی محدودیت ها واقعا اشتباهه
عوض محددیت باید راه حل ارائه بشه. عوض اینکه هی بگن ماهواره رو جمع کنید باید می اومدن رسانه خودمون رو قوی تر میکردن. 
متاسفانه محدودیت بدون راه حل نتیجه عکس داره. 
هر چند مردم آرام دارن به این نتیجه میرسن که ماوهاره آشغاله ولی به خاطر اهمال بعضی ها اون فرهنگی که نفوذ کرد، خب نفوذ کرد 
رسانه ای که صبح تا شب شده حرف زدن و عمل نکردن بدون در نظر گرفتن نیازهای یک جوان. اعتقاد من اینه راه حل داخل ایرانه. ولی با این نتبل جماعت راه دور و درازی هست
سخت گیری های احمقانه باعث این وضع شده. منم از این وضع اطلاع دارم
ورزشگاه رفتن هم همینطور. با راه حل درست نه ممنوع کردن احمقانه

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## tirdad

ازین سوریای بی ناموس کسکش خوارکسه، مطلب به انگلیسی ندارید ؟؟؟

مادر قحبه ها همه جارو به هم ریختن


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> ازین سوریای بی ناموس کسکش خوارکسه، مطلب به انگلیسی ندارید ؟؟؟
> 
> مادر قحبه ها همه جارو به هم ریختن


سلام من اصلا دلم نمیخاست ایران گل بخوره. اصن وقتی ایران گل خورد من همینجوری تا ۱۰ دقیقه مات بودم!

ولی وقتی گل خورد دیگه اب از سر گذشت!!! من دلم نمیخاست ببرن ولی لااقل با نتیجه ی ۲ ۲، مردمشون که ۶ سال طعم جنگ رو کشیدن خوشحال میشن و پلی اف میرن.
وقتی آب از سر گذشت چه یه وجب چه صد وجب هیچ فرقی نمیکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

tirdad said:


> ازین سوریای بی ناموس کسکش خوارکسه، مطلب به انگلیسی ندارید ؟؟؟
> 
> مادر قحبه ها همه جارو به هم ریختن


خخخ
حاجی کرم از خود ماست.
اولا بی مسئولتی احمقان داخلی که فکر راه حل نیستن! درثانی خائن هایی که قصد براندازی دارن پدر ما رو درآوردن.
بدبخت سوری ها که گناهی نداشتن. این پروپاگاندای سعودی ها و غربی هاست. باضافه احمقان و خائنان. یکیش :
Darya Safai
زنیکه هرزه هزارتا مقاله ریخته تو اینترنت که چرا نباید زنان سوری اجازه بگیرن ولی زنان ایرانی نه؟
خب نمیگیم اشتباس ولی این گل به خودی ها بدتر از احمق های داخلی ان که با وجود اینکه میبینن داره تبلیغ میشه ولی ککشون هم نمی گزه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> سلام من اصلا دلم نمیخاست ایران گل بخوره. اصن وقتی ایران گل خورد من همینجوری تا ۱۰ دقیقه مات بودم!
> 
> ولی وقتی گل خورد دیگه اب از سر گذشت!!! من دلم نمیخاست ببرن ولی لااقل با نتیجه ی ۲ ۲، مردمشون که ۶ سال طعم جنگ رو کشیدن خوشحال میشن و پلی اف میرن.
> وقتی آب از سر گذشت چه یه وجب چه صد وجب هیچ فرقی نمیکنه



برد و باختش مهم نیست ...

اون کس شری که گفتن، سنگین بود ...

گنده تر از دهنشون بود ...

این قسمتشه که عصبیم کرده ...

نه گل خوردن یا ... 

خوشحال بشن، کسی با خوشحالیشون مشکلی نداره ...

ولی حرفی که زدن، سنگین بود ...

می تونستن جور دیگه هم بگن ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> برد و باختش مهم نیست ...
> 
> اون کس شری که گفتن، سنگین بود ...
> 
> گنده تر از دهنشون بود ...
> 
> این قسمتشه که عصبیم کرده ...
> 
> نه گل خوردن یا ...
> 
> خوشحال بشن، کسی با خوشحالیشون مشکلی نداره ...
> 
> ولی حرفی که زدن، سنگین بود ...
> 
> می تونستن جور دیگه هم بگن ...


چی گفتن مگه ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

mohammad45 said:


> خخخ
> حاجی کرم از خود ماست.
> اولا بی مسئولتی احمقان داخلی که فکر راه حل نیستن! درثانی خائن هایی که قصد براندازی دارن پدر ما رو درآوردن.
> بدبخت سوری ها که گناهی نداشتن. این پروپاگاندای سعودی ها و غربی هاست. باضافه احمقان و خائنان. یکیش :
> Darya Safai
> زنیکه هرزه هزارتا مقاله ریخته تو اینترنت که چرا نباید زنان سوری اجازه بگیرن ولی زنان ایرانی نه؟
> خب نمیگیم اشتباس ولی این گل به خودی ها بدتر از احمق های داخلی ان که با وجود اینکه میبینن داره تبلیغ میشه ولی ککشون هم نمی گزه



من که سر در نیاوردم چی نوشتی ...

دو بار هم خوندم !!!

مطلب انگلیسی اگه پیدا کردید، بذارید ...

اینجا که حسابی به هم ریخته ...

دو تا محله بالاتر، دعوا شده بود بین ایرانی ها و عربای فلسطینی ...

نتونستم برم پایین ...

ولی اینطور که شنیدم، زدن مرده زنده فلسطینیارو کتلت کردن .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> من که سر در نیاوردم چی نوشتی ...
> 
> دو بار هم خوندم !!!
> 
> مطلب انگلیسی اگه پیدا کردید، بذارید ...
> 
> اینجا که حسابی به هم ریخته ...
> 
> دو تا محله بالاتر، دعوا شده بود بین ایرانی ها و عربای فلسطینی ...
> 
> نتونستم برم پایین ...
> 
> ولی اینطور که شنیدم، زدن مرده زنده فلسطینیارو کتلت کردن .


فلسطینی های کثیف

این عرب ها یه عمری زمان هخامنشی ها و ساسانی ها نوکر ما بودن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> چی گفتن مگه ؟


همون ویدئوهه دیگه !!!

مگه ندیدی ؟

http://www.aparat.com/v/wovQc/گستاخی_سوری_ها_و_توهین_به_ملی_پوشان_ایرانی

http://aftabnews.ir/fa/news/473542/...ه‌کسی-پاسخگوی-تحقیر-زنان-ایران-است-فیلم-و-عکس

ترجمه عربیشم که میشه "ما ایرانی هارو شقه کردیم ...

یکی نیست بگه اگه ایرانی ها نبودن که الان باید شقه های خودتو از این ور اون ور، جمع می کردن !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

tirdad said:


> من که سر در نیاوردم چی نوشتی ...
> 
> دو بار هم خوندم !!!
> 
> مطلب انگلیسی اگه پیدا کردید، بذارید ...
> 
> اینجا که حسابی به هم ریخته ...
> 
> دو تا محله بالاتر، دعوا شده بود بین ایرانی ها و عربای فلسطینی ...
> 
> نتونستم برم پایین ...
> 
> ولی اینطور که شنیدم، زدن مرده زنده فلسطینیارو کتلت کردن .


اینجانب هم سه بار خوندم ولی نگرفتم منظور شما چی بود. انگلیسی داری بذار

ماذا هاذا فلسطین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> فلسطینی های کثیف


اینجا شدیداً از عربا بدشون میاد ...

یه عده به عنوان کارگر و اینا هستن ...

ولی مجلسشون داره یه طرح تصویب می کنه که کلاً اتباع عربی یا از تبار عرب،

حتی برای گردشگری یا پزشکی هم نیان ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> همون ویدئوهه دیگه !!!
> 
> مگه ندیدی ؟
> 
> http://www.aparat.com/v/wovQc/گستاخی_سوری_ها_و_توهین_به_ملی_پوشان_ایرانی
> 
> http://aftabnews.ir/fa/news/473542/از-حضور-زنان-بی‌حجاب-سوری-در-آزادی-تا-توهین-به-ایرانیانچه‌کسی-پاسخگوی-تحقیر-زنان-ایران-است-فیلم-و-عکس
> 
> ترجمه عربیشم که میشه "ما ایرانی هارو شقه کردیم ...
> 
> یکی نیست بگه اگه ایرانی ها نبودن که الان باید شقه های خودتو از این ور اون ور، جمع می کردن !!!


اگه واقعا این حرف رو زدن خیلی دیوثن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mohammad45 said:


> اینجانب هم سه بار خوندم ولی نگرفتم منظور شما چی بود. انگلیسی داری بذار
> 
> ماذا هاذا فلسطین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لینک انگلیسی از این ویدئو که منتشر شده، بالاتر گذاشتم،

دارید ؟ یعنی هست تو اینترنت ؟


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> اینجا شدیداً از عربا بدشون میاد ...
> 
> یه عده به عنوان کارگر و اینا هستن ...
> 
> ولی مجلسشون داره یه طرح تصویب می کنه که کلاً اتباع عربی یا از تبار عرب،
> 
> حتی برای گردشگری یا پزشکی هم نیان ...


خوبه.

من مشکل عمده ای با عرب ها ندارم ولی از نژاد پرستیشون بدم میاد

ولی دم این سعودی ها گرم. با این جنگ های داخلی تو منطقه چهره ی این عرب ها بد شد و چهره ی ایرانی ها خوب شد

عرب های اسکل خودشون رو به دست خودشون نابود کردن و میکنن...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> اگه واقعا این حرف رو زدن خیلی دیوثن


یه واحد ویژه دارن که تمام حرکت های اتباع کشور های عرب رو کنترل می کنن ...

یه برنامه داشت نشون می داد ازشون (مال تقریباً 10 سال پیش)

که تونسته بودن یه باند قاچاق دختر رو منهدم کنن ...

دخترای 10-12 ساله تا 18 ساله ...

بالا 200 تا دختر رو ازاد کرده بودن



2800 said:


> خوبه.
> 
> من مشکل عمده ای با عرب ها ندارم ولی از نژاد پرستیشون بدم میاد
> 
> ولی دم این سعودی ها گرم. با این جنگ عای داخلی تو منطقه چهره ی این عرب ها بد شد و چهره ی ایرانی ها خوب شد


نه ...

چهره ایرانم بد شده ...

موج گسترده مهاجرت های غیر قانونی ...

تهیه و توزیع مواد مخدر ...

قاچاق ارز و انسان ...

عمده جرایم ایرانی هاست .

حتی اینجا ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> نه ...
> 
> چهره ایرانم بد شده ...
> 
> موج گسترده مهاجرت های غیر قانونی ...
> 
> تهیه و توزیع مواد مخدر ...
> 
> قاچاق ارز و انسان ...
> 
> عمده جرایم ایرانی هاست .
> 
> حتی اینجا ...


ای بابا ...

ولی خوبیش اینه که تو شیعه ها (که ایرانی ها اکثرا هستن) اصلا تروریست نیست فقط تو سنی ها هست.

وجه تمایز ایرانیان با اعراب

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

2800 said:


> ای بابا ...
> 
> ولی خوبیش اینه که تو شیعه ها (که ایرانی ها اکثرا هستن) اصلا تروریست نیست فقط تو سنی ها هست.


کاری به بحث مذهبیش ندارم.

ولی خب درست میگی ... حداقل با چیزی که من اینجا می بینم، درسته.

اینا، ما و افغان و پاکستانی رو، قاچاقچی می دونن ...

ولی برخوردشون با ایرانی ها، حتی مجرم ها،

خیلی خوبه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tirdad said:


> کاری به بحث مذهبیش ندارم.
> 
> ولی خب درست میگی ... حداقل با چیزی که من اینجا می بینم، درسته.
> 
> اینا، ما و افغان و پاکستانی رو، قاچاقچی می دونن ...
> 
> ولی برخوردشون با ایرانی ها، حتی مجرم ها،
> 
> خیلی خوبه ...


منم کاری به مذهبی ندارم زیاد

منظورم اینه که الان تو دنیا تروریست ها رو اعراب میبینن چون شیعه ها اصلا تروریست مروریست نیستن

بحث قاچاقچی و جرائم دیگه جداست

یه زمانی یادمه میرفتیم خارج بهمون میگفتن تروریست. ولی الان فقط به اعراب میگن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

tirdad said:


> کاری به بحث مذهبیش ندارم.
> 
> ولی خب درست میگی ... حداقل با چیزی که من اینجا می بینم، درسته.
> 
> اینا، ما و افغان و پاکستانی رو، قاچاقچی می دونن ...
> 
> ولی برخوردشون با ایرانی ها، حتی مجرم ها،
> 
> خیلی خوبه ...


دوست عزیز با شعار 3 یا چهار نفر از بازیکنان نتیجه بگیریم که دو ملت خواهر و مادر ندارند اشتباهه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

http://defense-arab.com/vb/threads/116409/page-4

این لینک رو کی گذاشته بود ؟؟؟

داداش، فیلتر تشریف دارن.

مال گروهک مروهکی چیزیه ؟

SK:

Vážený návštevník,

Vzhľadom na bezpečnostné problémy a podozrivé teroristické činnosti,

Prístup na adresu bol zablokovaný.

Slovinská počítačová polícia.

EN:

Dear visitor,

Due to security problems and suspected terrorist activities,

Access to the address has been blocked.

Slovenian cyber police.



mohammad45 said:


> دوست عزیز با شعار 3 یا چهار نفر از بازیکنان نتیجه بگیریم که دو ملت خواهر و مادر ندارند اشتباهه.


شمایی که داخل هستی، فقط همون 3-4 نفر رو می بینی ...

منی که خارج ایران هستم، هر روز دارم می بینم و می شنوم ...

فیسبوک، یوتیوب، جیمیل و هر سایت دیگه ای که فکرشو بکنی،

رصد میشه ... نه فقط ایران، بلکه تمام دنیا ...

ولی واقعیت رو می تونی تو جامعه پیدا کنی ...

متاسفانه،، این واقعیته ...



2800 said:


> منم کاری به مذهبی ندارم زیاد
> 
> منظورم اینه که الان تو دنیا تروریست ها رو اعراب میبینن چون شیعه ها اصلا تروریست مروریست نیستن
> 
> بحث قاچاقچی و جرائم دیگه جداست
> 
> یه زمانی یادمه میرفتیم خارج بهمون میگفتن تروریست. ولی الان فقط به اعراب میگن


تو اینجا، چیزی به اسم مذهب و نژاد ، وجود نداره ...

ملیت هست ...

شما یا اسلوونیایی هستی، یا مهاجر ...

اینجا ترک هم هست، ارمنی هم هست ... 

یونانی و آلبانیایی هم هست ...

هر کدوم یه سری مزایا و یه سری محدودیت دارن ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

mohammad45 said:


> خخخ
> حاجی کرم از خود ماست.
> اولا بی مسئولتی احمقان داخلی که فکر راه حل نیستن! درثانی خائن هایی که قصد براندازی دارن پدر ما رو درآوردن.
> بدبخت سوری ها که گناهی نداشتن. این پروپاگاندای سعودی ها و غربی هاست. باضافه احمقان و خائنان. یکیش :
> Darya Safai
> زنیکه هرزه هزارتا مقاله ریخته تو اینترنت که چرا نباید زنان سوری اجازه بگیرن ولی زنان ایرانی نه؟
> خب نمیگیم اشتباس ولی این گل به خودی ها بدتر از احمق های داخلی ان که با وجود اینکه میبینن داره تبلیغ میشه ولی ککشون هم نمی گزه


قضیه چی چیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> قضیه چی چیه؟


https://www.rt.com/sport/402243-iranian-women-barred-syrian-women-humiliating/
یه سر به اون سایت بزن داداش.
نوسنده اش همون زنیه که گفتم. گیر بیخود داده ولی خب عادت این جماعته. 90 درصد از تحریم های حقوق بشری زیر سر امثال این زنه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> اگه واقعا این حرف رو زدن خیلی دیوثن


سلام

سوری‌ها به ایران توهین نکردن دولت و حکومت بودن که به ما توهین کردن و این شانتاژ‌ها درست نیست
نمی‌شه که از بازیکنای سوری خواست که بد از زدن گًل یا کسب نتیجه مناسب خوش حالی‌ نکنند چون ما تو سوریه فلان کردیم و برادریم
تو ویدئو کاملا مشخص که دارن میگن ما ایران (تیم ملی‌ ایران) نه ملت و کشور ایران رو ویران کردیم و این برمی‌گرده به فشاری که قبل بازی روشون بود و ایران تا بحال گًل نخرده بود
مثل اینکه بازیکنای ایران بیان بگن ما استرالیا سوراخ کردیم و یه عده بیان بد ترجمه کنن که آره اینا دارن به ملت استرالیا فحش میدن در حالی‌ که این یه شعار فوتبالی

در مورد فحش ناموسی هم سردار عزیز میگه تو مصاحبش که من از بچه‌ها شنیدم که به ما فحش ناموسی دادن حالا از کی‌ شنیده که نقل قول کرده خدا میدونه و حتی اگه این طور باشه باز هم تو فوتبال عادی و به زیدان هم تو فینال جام جهانی‌ فحش ناموسی دادن و تیم سوریه هم تیم یک دستی‌ نیست و مخالف‌های سیاسی اسد هم توش هستن

متأسفانه چیزی که ملت رو متأثر کرده نفاق و دورویی بخشی از حاکمیت که نذاشت دختر‌های ایرانی‌ تو ایران با پرچم ایران وارد استادیوم بشن ولی‌ دختر‌های سوری وارد شدن. مگه خون اینا رنگین‌تر بود از ما یا عزیز تر بودن از ما
فریب یه عده رو نخوریم که موضوع فرعی به اصلی‌ و موضوع اصلی‌ به فرعی تبدیل کنیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohammad45 said:


> https://www.rt.com/sport/402243-iranian-women-barred-syrian-women-humiliating/
> یه سر به اون سایت بزن داداش.
> نوسنده اش همون زنیه که گفتم. گیر بیخود داده ولی خب عادت این جماعته. 90 درصد از تحریم های حقوق بشری زیر سر امثال این زنه


مشکل از خودمان هست که بهانه الکی میدیم . خانمها 50 درصد کشور هستند . هم چشم دارند و هم گوش دارند و هم مغز وقتی میبینند که از خارج که میانخیلی چیزها حلال میشه ولی برای اونه همان چیزها حرام هست خوب احساس تبعیض میکنند .خود شما هم بودید همین احساس را داشتید.

به نظر من هم مشکل ازمنفعل بودن مجلس هستش که جرات ندارن مسوولان امنیتی و دولتی را بکشن مجلس و وادارشان کنن که یک بار برای همیشه بدون هرگونه قید و شرطی تکلیف این موضوع روشن کنند .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

JEskandari said:


> مشکل از خودمان هست که بهانه الکی میدیم . خانمها 50 درصد کشور هستند . هم چشم دارند و هم گوش دارند و هم مغز وقتی میبینند که از خارج که میانخیلی چیزها حلال میشه ولی برای اونه همان چیزها حرام هست خوب احساس تبعیض میکنند .خود شما هم بودید همین احساس را داشتید.
> 
> به نظر من هم مشکل ازمنفعل بودن مجلس هستش که جرات ندارن مسوولان امنیتی و دولتی را بکشن مجلس و وادارشان کنن که یک بار برای همیشه بدون هرگونه قید و شرطی تکلیف این موضوع روشن کنند .


امیدوارم حل بشه و برادارن!!! اصلاح طلب بهانه دست آمریکا واسه تحریم حقوق بشری ندن. 
اگه امنیت خانم ها تضمین بشه و امنیت اخلاقی رعایت بشه هیچ مشکلی نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

SubWater said:


> سلام
> 
> سوری‌ها به ایران توهین نکردن دولت و حکومت بودن که به ما توهین کردن و این شانتاژ‌ها درست نیست
> نمی‌شه که از بازیکنای سوری خواست که بد از زدن گًل یا کسب نتیجه مناسب خوش حالی‌ نکنند چون ما تو سوریه فلان کردیم و برادریم
> تو ویدئو کاملا مشخص که دارن میگن ما ایران (تیم ملی‌ ایران) نه ملت و کشور ایران رو ویران کردیم و این برمی‌گرده به فشاری که قبل بازی روشون بود و ایران تا بحال گًل نخرده بود
> مثل اینکه بازیکنای ایران بیان بگن ما استرالیا سوراخ کردیم و یه عده بیان بد ترجمه کنن که آره اینا دارن به ملت استرالیا فحش میدن در حالی‌ که این یه شعار فوتبالی
> 
> در مورد فحش ناموسی هم سردار عزیز میگه تو مصاحبش که من از بچه‌ها شنیدم که به ما فحش ناموسی دادن حالا از کی‌ شنیده که نقل قول کرده خدا میدونه و حتی اگه این طور باشه باز هم تو فوتبال عادی و به زیدان هم تو فینال جام جهانی‌ فحش ناموسی دادن و تیم سوریه هم تیم یک دستی‌ نیست و مخالف‌های سیاسی اسد هم توش هستن
> 
> متأسفانه چیزی که ملت رو متأثر کرده نفاق و دورویی بخشی از حاکمیت که نذاشت دختر‌های ایرانی‌ تو ایران با پرچم ایران وارد استادیوم بشن ولی‌ دختر‌های سوری وارد شدن. مگه خون اینا رنگین‌تر بود از ما یا عزیز تر بودن از ما
> فریب یه عده رو نخوریم که موضوع فرعی به اصلی‌ و موضوع اصلی‌ به فرعی تبدیل کنیم​


واقعاً ؟؟؟

با اون همه پولی که خرجشون می کنیم، اینجوری بیان جواب بدن ؟؟؟

دولت و حکومت که 40 ساله دارن به ما توهین می کنن ...

چیز تازه ای نیست !!!


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohammad45 said:


> امیدوارم حل بشه و برادارن!!! اصلاح طلب بهانه دست آمریکا واسه تحریم حقوق بشری ندن.
> اگه امنیت خانم ها تضمین بشه و امنیت اخلاقی رعایت بشه هیچ مشکلی نیست.


حقیقتش امنیت اخلاقی باید از توی خانه شروع بشه امنیتی که. قرار باشه با زور از توی ورزشگاه با مامور گذاشتن بالای سر افرادامنیت اخلاقی تامین بشه این به اندازه یک دانه جو هم ارزش نداره وقتی توی خانه بچه میبینه پدر و مادر میخوان دو کلمه با هم صحبت کنند تا هفت نسل تمام اجداد هم را جلوی چشم هم میاورند .یا وقتی میخوان هم دیگه. را صدا کنند اسم ده تا جانور خزنده و چرنده و درنده را میارند شما چه اخلاقی را میتوان انتظار داشته باشه که ما به فکر امنیت اون توی ورزشگاه ها باشیم . امنیت اخلاقی را باید از خانواده ها شروع کرد .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

JEskandari said:


> حقیقتش امنیت اخلاقی باید از توی خانه شروع بشه امنیتی که. قرار باشه با زور از توی ورزشگاه با مامور گذاشتن بالای سر افرادامنیت اخلاقی تامین بشه این به اندازه یک دانه جو هم ارزش نداره وقتی توی خانه بچه میبینه پدر و مادر میخوان دو کلمه با هم صحبت کنند تا هفت نسل تمام اجداد هم را جلوی چشم هم میاورند .یا وقتی میخوان هم دیگه. را صدا کنند اسم ده تا جانور خزنده و چرنده و درنده را میارند شما چه اخلاقی را میتوان انتظار داشته باشه که ما به فکر امنیت اون توی ورزشگاه ها باشیم . امنیت اخلاقی را باید از خانواده ها شروع کرد .


فعلاً تنها چیزی که مهمه،

حفظ کردن تازی نامه هست ...

و داشتن کارت خایه مالی !!!

یعنی دولت هدفش:

تربیت خایه مالهایی بیگانه با زبان فارسی هست ...

برده داری به سبک نوین !!!

سرکوب ملی گرایی و وطن پرستی ...

رشد و افزایش دشمن پرستی !!!

از رهبری که خودش هندی بود ... و تخم و ترکه اش ...

عرب ... چه انتظاری میشه داشت ؟؟؟

همه چیز رو فروشی کردن ...

دین، وطن، ناموس، و ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> فعلاً تنها چیزی که مهمه،
> 
> حفظ کردن تازی نامه هست ...
> 
> و داشتن کارت خایه مالی !!!
> 
> یعنی دولت هدفش:
> 
> تربیت خایه مالهایی بیگانه با زبان فارسی هست ...
> 
> برده داری به سبک نوین !!!
> 
> سرکوب ملی گرایی و وطن پرستی ...
> 
> رشد و افزایش دشمن پرستی !!!
> 
> از رهبری که خودش هندی بود ... و تخم و ترکه اش ...
> 
> عرب ... چه انتظاری میشه داشت ؟؟؟
> 
> همه چیز رو فروشی کردن ...
> 
> دین، وطن، ناموس، و ...


همیشه خوب هست آدم دو طرف را ببینه و اگر فقط به یک طرف نگاه کنید سقوط حتمی هست . حقیقتش به نظر من این پست شما هیچ فرقی با حرف کساییی که از اون طرف دارند میافتن نداره .
جامعه یک کل هستش ما فقط نمیتونیم یک چیز را بگیریم و بگیم بقیه هیچ . اینکار مثل این هست که بری روی شاخه درخت بشینی و بعد اون شاخه را با اره ببری

این موضوع هم حقیقتش زیاد به زبان فارسی و عربی و اسلام و..... اینجور چیزها ربطی نداره بلکه برمیگرده به یک برداشت نه چندان صحیح از این موضوعات

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

JEskandari said:


> همیشه خوب هست آدم دو طرف را ببینه و اگر فقط به یک طرف نگاه کنید سقوط حتمی هست . حقیقتش به نظر من این پست شما هیچ فرقی با حرف کساییی که از اون طرف دارند میافتن نداره .
> جامعه یک کل هستش ما فقط نمیتونیم یک چیز را بگیریم و بگیم بقیه هیچ . اینکار مثل این هست که بری روی شاخه درخت بشینی و بعد اون شاخه را با اره ببری
> 
> این موضوع هم حقیقتش زیاد به زبان فارسی و عربی و اسلام و..... اینجور چیزها ربطی نداره بلکه برمیگرده به یک برداشت نه چندان صحیح از این موضوعات


حرفتون درست ه...

ولی یه سوال:

ببینم،؛ الان برای استخدام تو ادارات یا شرکت ها،

تخصص مهم تره یا مسلمون بودن ؟؟؟

علم و دانش به درد می خوره یا ریش و یقه آخوندی ؟؟؟

ایا اقلیت مذهبی، نژادی، فکری، سیاسی و ... میتونن تو ارتش یا سپاه یا ناجا استخدام بشن ؟؟

با وجود این همه مشکلات، داخل کشور، چرا باید پول ما خرج کشور های دیگه بشه ؟؟؟

چرا وقتی به مرزبانهای ما حمله شد، پاکستان رو به توبره نکشیدیم ؟؟؟

چرا وقتی تو فرودگاه جده، به نوجوونمون تجاوز کردن، هیچی نگفتیم ؟؟؟

چرا وقتی کشورمون تو جنگ بود، مردم به دبی و مکه، پرواز داشتن ؟؟؟

مگه این خارکوسه ها ی بی ناموس، عراق رو پشتیبانی نمی کردن ؟؟؟

هزار تا چیز دیگه ...

کدوم رو بگم، کدوم بمونه ؟؟؟

مسکن، ازدواج، کار، تحصیلات، ...

کدوم رو درست کردن ؟؟؟

مسجد به چه درد من می خوره ؟؟؟

امامزاده به چه درد می خوره ؟؟؟

قبل از شورش 57، چه جایگاهی داشتیم ؟؟؟

الان چی ؟؟؟

پاسپورتمون بی اعتبار شده ... 

خیلی بلا های دیگه ...

فقط به خاطر یه چیز تخمی به اسم "انقلاب اسلامی"

همه چیزمونو از دست دادیم ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> حرفتون درست ه...
> 
> ولی یه سوال:
> 
> ببینم،؛ الان برای استخدام تو ادارات یا شرکت ها،
> 
> تخصص مهم تره یا مسلمون بودن ؟؟؟
> 
> علم و دانش به درد می خوره یا ریش و یقه آخوندی ؟؟؟
> 
> ایا اقلیت مذهبی، نژادی، فکری، سیاسی و ... میتونن تو ارتش یا سپاه یا ناجا استخدام بشن ؟؟
> 
> با وجود این همه مشکلات، داخل کشور، چرا باید پول ما خرج کشور های دیگه بشه ؟؟؟
> 
> چرا وقتی به مرزبانهای ما حمله شد، پاکستان رو به توبره نکشیدیم ؟؟؟
> 
> چرا وقتی تو فرودگاه جده، به نوجوونمون تجاوز کردن، هیچی نگفتیم ؟؟؟
> 
> چرا وقتی کشورمون تو جنگ بود، مردم به دبی و مکه، پرواز داشتن ؟؟؟
> 
> مگه این خارکوسه ها ی بی ناموس، عراق رو پشتیبانی نمی کردن ؟؟؟
> 
> هزار تا چیز دیگه ...
> 
> کدوم رو بگم، کدوم بمونه ؟؟؟
> 
> مسکن، ازدواج، کار، تحصیلات، ...
> 
> کدوم رو درست کردن ؟؟؟
> 
> مسجد به چه درد من می خوره ؟؟؟
> 
> امامزاده به چه درد می خوره ؟؟؟
> 
> قبل از شورش 57، چه جایگاهی داشتیم ؟؟؟
> 
> الان چی ؟؟؟
> 
> پاسپورتمون بی اعتبار شده ...
> 
> خیلی بلا های دیگه ...
> 
> فقط به خاطر یه چیز تخمی به اسم "انقلاب اسلامی"
> 
> همه چیزمونو از دست دادیم ...


برای استخدام نه تخصص مهم هست نه مسلمون بودن اونچه مهمتر هست بند پ هستش
نه علم و دانش بدرد میخوره نه ریش و یقه آخوندی اونچه مهمه پول هستش
پاکستان را به توبره نکشیدیم چون پاکستان حمله به مرزبانهای ما نکرد 
مردم زمان جنگ به دبی و مکه پرواز داشتن چون اینجا کره شمالی نبود این مردم بودن که باید شرایط را درک میکردن
اینکه مسجد به چه درد میخوره باید از کسانی که پولشان را وقف اون میکنن بپرسی .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

گزارش خبرگزاری صدا و سیما از خط مقدم عراق، سوریه و محاره داعش

چرا آمریکا سرکردگان داعش را از دیرالزور فراری داد؟
http://fa.alalam.ir/news/3045971/چرا-آمریکا-سرکردگان-داعش-را-از-دیرالزور-فراری-داد؟

IRIB1 report and images from Iraq,Syria frontline after Tal-Afar and Deir Zor Siegeing ISIL

US evacuates 22 Daesh commanders from Dayr al-Zawr: Report
http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/09/07/534383/US-Syria-Daesh-Dayr-Zawr


----------



## SubWater

Eid ghadir mubarak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

*On The News Line - BRICS anti-Pakistan position*


----------



## yavar

Top Israeli general Maj. Gen. Yair Golan former Deputy Chief of the General Staff of the Israel and Israeli Northern Command Speaking at the Washington Institute: We need US support to fight Iran This is a fact, future wars, Iraqi Kurdidstan and it indepenent ,the PPK is not terrorist orgination17:00, bring Turkish Kurds togather will all other Kurds,


----------



## Aramagedon

US at it again ....

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-s...pular-iranian-apps-from-the-app-store.516890/


----------



## yavar

*Iran documentary "Battle of Palmyra" Syria (Fatemiun division) 18+ مستند نبرد پالمیرا فاطمیون*


----------



## pin gu

@SALMAN F 

There is a saying in Farsi we use in these situations :

"Its goat that should enjoy the grass !" 

I don't know if its correct translation or not


----------



## yavar

مسئولان انگلیس نگران از اماکن ایران به کرۀ شمالی مخفیانه کمک کنند تا سلاح های هسته ای را به دست آورد.

نگرانی مقامات انگلیس از کمک محرمانه ایران به برنامه هسته‌ای کره شمالی
روزنامه دیلی تلگراف در گزارشی مدعی شد: مقامات انگلیس نگران‌اند که پیشرفت ناگهانی کره شمالی در توسعه تسلیحات هسته‌ای‌اش در نتیجه کمک مخفیانه ایران حاصل شده است. به نوشته روزنامه دیلی تلگراف، وزارت امور خارجه انگلیس در حال بررسی این مساله است که آیا کشورهای هسته‌ای کنونی و پیشین به کیم جونگ اون رهبر کره شمالی در توسعه برنامه هسته‌ای و موشکی‌اش کمک کرده‌اند تا وی بتواند کلاهک‌های هسته‌ای را روی موشک سوار کند. مقامات انگلیسی می‌گویند که قابل قبول نیست دانشمندان کره شمالی توانسته باشند به تنهایی به این پیشرفت در برنامه هسته‌ای و موشکی‌شان رسیده باشند. از این رو در حال بررسی یک فهرست از کشورهایی هستند که احتمال دارد در این مسیر به پیونگ یانگ کمک کرده باشند. بنا بر ادعای دیلی تلگراف، ایران در راس این فهرست قرار دارد و احتمال می‌رود که روسیه نیز به کره شمالی کمک کرده باشد.
این مقامات انگلیسی نگران‌اند که احتمالا کشورهایی به کره شمالی کمک کرده و تجربیات، دانش و تجهیزات در اختیار آنها قرار داده و پیونگ یانگ را به سمت تبدیل شدن به یک کشور هسته‌ای سوق داده‌اند.
یک وزیر دولت انگلیس گفت: دانشمندان کره شمالی نیز افرادی با برخی قابلیت‌ها هستند اما واضح است که آنها این کار را در خلاء و به تنهایی انجام نمی‌دهند.
http://www.isna.ir/news/96061910653/نگرانی-مقامات-انگلیس-از-کمک-محرمانه-ایران-به-برنامه-هسته-ای-کره

North Korea 'secretly helped by Iran to gain nuclear weapons', British officials fear, Foreign Affairs Secretary Boris Johnson, orders investigation
North Korea’s sudden advancement in developing nuclear weapons may be due to secret support from Iran, British officials fear.

The Foreign Office is investigating whether “current and former nuclear states” helped Kim Jong-Un in his drive to mount nuclear warheads on missiles.

Senior Whitehall sources told The Sunday Telegraph it is not credible that North Korean scientists alone brought about the technological advances.

Iran is top of the list of countries suspected of giving some form of assistance, while Russia is also in the spotlight.
The fear is that outside influences have provided North Korea with equipment or expertise that has moved them closer to becoming a nuclear nation.

“North Korean scientists are people of some ability, but clearly they’re not doing it entirely in a vacuum,” said one Government minister.

Another Foreign Office source said: “For them to have done this entirely on their own stretches the bounds of credulity.”

Boris Johnson, the Foreign Secretary, hinted at his department’s concerns last week as he took questions from MPs about the crisis.

“There is currently an investigation into exactly how the country has managed to make this leap in technological ability,” Mr Johnson said.

“We are looking at the possible role that may have been played, inadvertently or otherwise, by some current and former nuclear states.” He declined to name who he had in mind.

America will tomorrow seek approval from the United Nations Security Council for a ban on exporting oil to North Korea, according to a leaked draft resolution.

British officials have been taken aback by the speed of advancement in North Korea’s nuclear programme.

Last month the regime sent a missile over Japan, while this week an explosion at a testing site measured 6.3 on the Richter scale—10 times more powerful than the tremor from the last such test.

At the start of the year it was estimated that North Korea would need a decade before they could launch intercontinental ballistic missile with nuclear warheads, Government sources said. That has now been slashed to just a few years.

Britain’s most senior Cabinet ministers were briefed on the “fast forward” in the country’s nuclear capabilities at a National Security Council meeting last week, attended by senior intelligence figures.

Theresa May also talked to Donald Trump, the American President, about North Korea just days after he said “all options” remained on the table.

They argue that the "window of opportunity" for action is narrowing and may be closed if left until the end of Mr Trump's presidency.

However the US-UK focus remains on finding a diplomatic solution, with agreement among the UN Security Council being the key target.

Suspicions remain about how North Korea is managing to make such rapid advances in its nuclear programme.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ea-secretly-helped-iran-gain-nuclear-weapons/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine Please check this troll in Iranian threads.

*https://defence.pk/pdf/search/9634886/

https://defence.pk/pdf/search/9634886/?page=2

@doppelgängerr*

I deleted/reposted one of my threads to clean his/her trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran's Persepolis beats saudi's al ahli despite of having one player less since minute 11 !






I hope Iranian teams always beat Sudis teams as they're doing so very beautifully.

@SALMAN F @mohammad45 @tirdad @haman10 @Arminkh and other friends.


----------



## Tps43

2800 said:


> Iran's Persepolis beats saudi's al ahli despite of having one player less since minute 11 !
> 
> View attachment 424928
> 
> 
> I hope Iranian teams always beat Sudis teams as they're doing so very beautifully.
> 
> @SALMAN F @mohammad45 @tirdad @haman10 @Arminkh and other friends.


yeh sawal daram ,perspolis wa estghlal fiq kunam bhahm doost khoob hastan ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tps77 said:


> yeh sawal daram ,perspolis wa estghlal fiq kunam bhahm doost khoob hastan ??


Na kheyli. Ba ham doshman hastan : )))

Vali khob tu bazi haye melli baham dust va motahed mishan. ; )

As man miporsi, faghat ghermezete!, abia surakhan.

------------------

An Iranian at the head of Uber: 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/an-iranian-at-the-head-of-uber.517468/#post-9858649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

2800 said:


> Na kheyli. Ba ham doshman hastan : )))
> 
> Vali khob tu bazi haye melli baham dust va motahed mishan. ; )
> 
> As man miporsi, faghat ghermezete!, abia surakhan.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> An Iranian at the head of Uber:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/an-iranian-at-the-head-of-uber.517468/#post-9858649


areh moqa kah team milli bazi bakunah bayad dost e khoob bashan wagrna hame az shuma haq darren bah enn
khub shuma khodetoon estaghlali ya prespolisi?

ya har do neste

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tps77 said:


> areh moqa kah team milli bazi bakunah bayad dost e khoob bashan wagrna hame az shuma haq darren bah enn
> khub shuma khodetoon estaghlali ya prespolisi?
> 
> ya har do neste


Man Persepolisi do atishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

2800 said:


> Man Persepolisi do atishe.


fiq kunam kah enha akreen dafa bham bazi kardan estaghlal buranda bood areh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

tps77 said:


> fiq kunam kah enha akreen dafa bham bazi kardan estaghlal buranda bood areh?


Bale 3:2 bordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

2800 said:


> Bale 3:2 bordan


cha ajab


----------



## Aramagedon

tps77 said:


> cha ajab


Belakhare unam del daran : ))

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

2800 said:


> Belakhare unam del daran : ))


khub dafa badee esallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

tps77 said:


> cha ajab


ma age ro form ham nabashim baz bordan perspolis baramon mes ab khordane


2800 said:


> Man Persepolisi do atishe.


congrats comrade (Tabrik rafigh)
ma esteghlili ha ham shad shodim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

SubWater said:


> ma age ro form ham nabashim baz bordan perspolis baramon mes ab khordane
> 
> congrats comrade (Tabrik rafigh)
> ma esteghlili ha ham shad shodim


Shuma kahili shokhi mekoni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

وزیر امور خارجه ایران محمد جواد ظریف در واکنش به اظهارات اخیر مدیرکل آژانس تصریح کرد: هیچ بازدیدی نمی تواند بهانه ای برای اطلاع یافتن از اسرار کشور باشد
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960622000733

No Way for IAEA to Get Access to Iran’s Classified Data: Zarif
There is a clear framework for cooperation between Iran and the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), Iran’s Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said, stressing that the UN nuclear agency’s inspectors would by no means have access to the country’s classified information.
Based on the Additional Protocol, the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), and the framework of cooperation between Iran and the IAEA, the UN nuclear watchdog can only inspect Iranian sites built for nuclear activities, Zarif told reporters upon his arrival in Russia’s Sochi on Wednesday.
He made the comments when asked about IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano’s recent comments that his agency does not distinguish between civilian or military sites in its inspections and would ask Iran for access when necessary.
http://tn.ai/1517906





پیام علی اکبر ولایتی برای مدیر کل آژانس بین‌المللی انرژی اتمی یوکیا آمانو بر بازرسی سایت
های نظامی

ادعای حق بازدید از مراکز نظامی "اختراع آمانو" است
علی اکبر ولایتی مشاور مقام معظم رهبری در امور بین الملل پس از دیدارهای امروز خود با وزیر خارجه اسبق استرالیا و فرانسه در جمع خبرنگاران درباره اظهارات روز گذشته آمانو مبنی بر اینکه آژانس در صورت نیاز می‌تواند به سایت‌های نظامی ایران دسترسی داشته باشد و تفاوتی بین سایت‌های نظامی و غیرنظامی وجود ندارد، اظهار داشت: در قرارهای گذشته با آژانس به هیچ عنوان دسترسی به سایت‌های نظامی نبود و اگر چنین بود ما توافق نمی‌کردیم. ادعای چنین حقی اختراع آقای آمانو است.
http://tn.ai/1516898

A senior Iranian official Ali Akbar Velayati, a senior advisor to Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei responded to Director general of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) Yukiya Amano comment additional protocol allows IAEA to inspect military sites

No Foreign Access to Iran’s Military Sites, Official Reiterates
An Iranian official underlined that foreigners would never be given access to the country’s military bases, deriding the notion that the UN nuclear watchdog sees no distinction between civilian and military sites in its inspections as a figment of Yukiya Amano’s imagination. Speaking to reporters in Tehran on Tuesday, Ali Akbar Velayati, a top international adviser to the Leader of the Islamic Revolution, said no foreigners, including International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) inspectors, could ever have access to Iran’s military sites. Asked about IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano’s recent comments that his agency does not distinguish between civilian or military sites in its inspections and would ask Iran for access when necessary, Velayati said, “In the previous agreements with the agency (IAEA) there was no talk of access to military sites at all; and if it were so, we wouldn’t have come to an agreement.”
He also described the IAEA chief’s claim about having the right to inspect Iran’s military sites as “an invention of Mr. Amano.”
http://tn.ai/1517019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC missile strike Dayr Al-Zawr Syria ISIL terrorist HQ حمله سپاه به تروریست‌ها دیرالزور سوریه*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

*لحظات دلجویی حاج قاسم از دختر خردسال شهید مدافع حرم*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC UCAV & ballistic missile strike on ISIL terrorist convoys Raqqa,Dayr Zawr حملات موشکی سپاه*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

mohsen said:


> *لحظات دلجویی حاج قاسم از دختر خردسال شهید مدافع حرم*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

شاهد امین دیپلمات سابق پاکستان که در سطح جهانی چهره‌ای شناخته شده است در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار تلوزیون پاکستان بعد از اعلام سیاست جدید امریکا ترامپ در مورد پاکستان و بعد از سفر خاج محمد آسف، وزیر امور خارجه پاکستان به منطقه تصریح کرد: ایران علاقه مند به پشتیبانی نیست و روسیه حاضر به دیدار با وزیر امور خارجه پاکستان نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

WTF
Fu?k mansourian
I want to drown myself in sea.


----------



## yavar

برنامه بدون تعارف گفت‌وگو با فرمانده نیروی هوافضای سپاه سردار امیرعلی حاجی‌زاده

سپاه در مراکز کنترل‌فرماندهی آمریکا نفوذ کرده/ بمب 10 تنی با قدرت تخریب زیاد داریم/ زمین‌خواری که زمین‌های سپاه را سند زده رئیس شورای شهر یکی از شهرهاست
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960624001042


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> برنامه بدون تعارف گفت‌وگو با فرمانده نیروی هوافضای سپاه سردار امیرعلی حاجی‌زاده
> 
> سپاه در مراکز کنترل‌فرماندهی آمریکا نفوذ کرده/ بمب 10 تنی با قدرت تخریب زیاد داریم/ زمین‌خواری که زمین‌های سپاه را سند زده رئیس شورای شهر یکی از شهرهاست
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960624001042



Iran has the FOAB?
But without heavy bomber how you transport it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Draco.IMF said:


> Iran has the FOAB?
> But without heavy bomber how you transport it?


He explained it. They have modified Transport plane to drop it



yavar said:


> برنامه بدون تعارف گفت‌وگو با فرمانده نیروی هوافضای سپاه سردار امیرعلی حاجی‌زاده
> 
> سپاه در مراکز کنترل‌فرماندهی آمریکا نفوذ کرده/ بمب 10 تنی با قدرت تخریب زیاد داریم/ زمین‌خواری که زمین‌های سپاه را سند زده رئیس شورای شهر یکی از شهرهاست
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960624001042




He made a candid statement at 7:00 minute mark about theft and corruption


----------



## Hack-Hook

Don't like it transport planes are not like fighter jet which can penetrate protected enemy air space they are literally target practice for enemy difference . 
In this form the bomb can only be used against terrorists like ISIS and Taliban.


----------



## SALMAN F

16 years ago full moon the obsessed and hateful guy conducted the biggest terrorist attack on the US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> Iran has the FOAB?
> But without heavy bomber how you transport it?







Iran’s ‘father of all bombs’ dwarfs US biggest non-nuclear bomb: Commander
A senior Iranian commander says Iran possesses domestically-made 10-ton “father of all bombs” that dwarfs the most powerful non-nuclear weapon of the US.
“Following a proposal by the Aerospace Force of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), [Iran’s] Defense Industries [Organization] manufactured a 10-ton bomb. These bombs are at our disposal. They can be launched from Ilyushin aircraft and they are highly destructive,” IRGC Aerospace Force Commander Brigadier General Amir Ali Hajizadeh said in a Friday TV interview.
The commander referred to the ordnance as Iran’s “father of all bombs” as compared with the GBU-43/B Massive Ordnance Air Blast Bomb (MOAB), also known as the "mother of all bombs," which the from US Air Force dropped on tunnels in Afghanistan’s Nangarhar province on an MC-130 aircraft  in April.
http://presstv.ir/Detail/2017/09/16/535305/Iran-bomb-IRGC-US-MOAB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*KCTV DPRK North Korea liquid fuel IRBM Hwasong-12 شلیک موشک هواسانگ ۱۲ کره شمالی*


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> Iran’s ‘father of all bombs’ dwarfs US biggest non-nuclear bomb: Commander
> A senior Iranian commander says Iran possesses domestically-made 10-ton “father of all bombs” that dwarfs the most powerful non-nuclear weapon of the US.
> “Following a proposal by the Aerospace Force of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), [Iran’s] Defense Industries [Organization] manufactured a 10-ton bomb. These bombs are at our disposal. They can be launched from Ilyushin aircraft and they are highly destructive,” IRGC Aerospace Force Commander Brigadier General Amir Ali Hajizadeh said in a Friday TV interview.
> The commander referred to the ordnance as Iran’s “father of all bombs” as compared with the GBU-43/B Massive Ordnance Air Blast Bomb (MOAB), also known as the "mother of all bombs," which the from US Air Force dropped on tunnels in Afghanistan’s Nangarhar province on an MC-130 aircraft  in April.
> http://presstv.ir/Detail/2017/09/16/535305/Iran-bomb-IRGC-US-MOAB




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909019739854376961
useless against modern army, good against terrorists....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


>


Syria as we speak next to Israel


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> Syria as we speak next to Israel
> 
> View attachment 425858


 
maybe weapon delivery to SAA/Shia Militia/Hezb....who knows


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran SNSC Shamkhani: we only recognizes integrated Iraq شمخانی: دولت عراق را به رسمیت می‌شناسیم*





*Iran 9th National Aviation & Aerospace industries exhibition, Tehran نهمين نمايشگاه هوا فضا ايران*


----------



## Parsipride

*Iran edges past France to win first world medal*

http://presstv.com/Default/Embed/535473



yavar said:


> *Iran SNSC Shamkhani: we only recognizes integrated Iraq شمخانی: دولت عراق را به رسمیت می‌شناسیم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran 9th National Aviation & Aerospace industries exhibition, Tehran نهمين نمايشگاه هوا فضا ايران*



It would be nice for once see the establishment select one platform and build at least 12


----------



## yavar

گزافه‌گویی‌ مسعود بارزانی علیه ایران و ترکیه
«مسعود بارزانی» رئیس حکومت کردستان عراق امروز شنبه در سخنانی در حالی‌که تاکید کرد اربیل در پی مشکل آفرینی با همسایگان خود نیست، مدعی شد که علاقه‌مندی همسایگان کردستان (ایران و ترکیه) به حفظ اتحاد عراق برای او تعجب آور است. به گزارش وبگاه «روداو» بارزانی در گردهم‌آیی در استان دهوک گفت: «خواهان بهترین روابط با همسایگان خود بوده و تمایلی به ایجاد هرگونه مشکل بین خود و همسایگانمان نداریم. بیست و پنج سال است که ثابت کرده‌ایم عاملی برای صلح، رفاه و همزیستی بوده و تهدیدی علیه هیچکس نیستیم.» رئیس حکومت کردستان عراق در ادامه افزود: «اما موردی که موجب تعجبم شده این است که ای کاش می‌فهمیدیم از چ/kه زمانی شما آن‌قدر نگران تمامیت ارضی، استقلال و قانون اساسی عراق شده‌اید؟ این مسئله برایم مهم است که چگونه این موارد این روزها برای همسایگان ما مهم شده‌اند.»
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960625001786

Iraqi Kurdish former president Masoud Barzani rhetoric against Iran at pro-independence rally Duhok on 16/Sep/2017

Barzani to Kurdistan neighbors: You never worried about Iraq’s
unity, sovereignty

But one thing that is surprising to me is: I wish I knew since when have you become so worried about the territorial integrity of Iraq, the sovereignty of Iraq, and the constitution of Iraq?" Barzani asked rhetorically. "This is important to me since these days these [things] have become important to our neighbors."
http://www.rudaw.net/englishurdistan/160920176


----------



## mohsen

* US Military Leaders Worry About Iran’s Media Operations *
Forget Russian fake news. Iranian media and messaging are thwarting U.S. efforts across the Middle East. 

this part was fun:
“When I was in Iraq, between 2003 and 2010, I saw many Iraq officials who kept Iranian TV on. They weren’t just Shia, they were Kurds and even Sunnis who kept Iranian media on throughout the day in case there was a big announcement out of Tehran. That influence was always there.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

SALMAN F said:


> 16 years ago full moon the obsessed and hateful guy conducted the biggest terrorist attack on the US


@2800 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @haman10 khalid aka full moon is an ugly,obsessed and hateful creature who 16 years ago did the biggest terrorists attack on the US 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khalid_al-Mihdhar
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Airlines_Flight_77
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/September_11_attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

SALMAN F said:


> @2800 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @haman10 khalid aka full moon is an ugly,obsessed and hateful creature who 16 years ago did the biggest terrorists attack on the US
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khalid_al-Mihdhar
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Airlines_Flight_77
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/September_11_attacks
> View attachment 426316
> View attachment 426319


omg (

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

haman10 said:


> omg (


Well I didn't want to reveal the secret identity of full moon but many people in here asked me if that was really him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran send thousands of tons aid to Dayr Al-Zawr Syria محموله هزار تنی کمک‌ ایران به مردم دیرالزور*


----------



## yavar

*U.S Trump anti-Iran and Anti-JCPOA UN speech سخنرانی ضد ایران و ضد برجام سازمان ملل ترامپ*


----------



## SALMAN F

yavar said:


> *U.S Trump anti-Iran and Anti-JCPOA UN speech سخنرانی ضد ایران و ضد برجام سازمان ملل ترامپ*


Tell him to stop eating the shot of his yahud masters and put a big shoe in his big loud mouth


----------



## yavar

*Iran ICI co made 1000 kwh Sea vessel diesel engine ساخت موتور ديزل سنگين دريايي ايران*


----------



## yavar

Iran Pakistan border


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> @2800 @Shapur Zol Aktaf @haman10 khalid aka full moon is an ugly,obsessed and hateful creature who 16 years ago did the biggest terrorists attack on the US
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khalid_al-Mihdhar
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Airlines_Flight_77
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/September_11_attacks
> View attachment 426316
> View attachment 426319


Terrorists are terrorists ...


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> Iran Pakistan border





2800 said:


> Terrorists are terrorists ...



can you tell us little bit more
this are pakistanis in the toyota pickups?
what are they planning on iran/pakistan border?
they want attak or what?
iran prepared?



___________________________________________________________________



*A warning to the Zionist state:*

The Russian Federal News Agency has released a brief video report showing Syrian Arab Army missile forces carrying out a regular drill with mobile tactical ballistic missile launchers.

The tactical ballistic missiles shown in the video belong to a Soviet-era design called the *OTR-21 Tochka*. The exact OTR-21 model – Scarab A, Scarab B or Scarab C – is not entirely clear.

Prior to conducing their training exercise near the end of the video, Syrian Tochka crews offer thanks before Russian cameras for the military support provided to the Syrian Armed Forces by Moscow.

The location of the event is unknown, however it likely took place somewhere in west of Syria.

*Syrian ballistic missile forces made ready*


----------



## mse21

yavar said:


> *Iran ICI co made 1000 kwh Sea vessel diesel engine ساخت موتور ديزل سنگين دريايي ايران*


i think its about 1300 hp


----------



## yavar

*Turkey equipment, TR-122MM MLRS to Hatay Province Syrian border تركیه تجهیزات به هاتای مرز سوریه*


----------



## Parsipride

Pantsyr S in Syria


https://southfront.org/wp-content/plugins/fwduvp/content/video.php?path=https://southfront.org/russian-pantsir-goes-hunting-syrian-skies/&pid=1020


----------



## mohsen

*Syria: Drone shows Iran delivering aid to Deir ez-Zor after three-year siege *EXCLUSIVE**

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*this is good one for Pakistani and Saudi two only muslim with tactical Atom bomb warhead and Turkish members*

*AQ Khan: N Korea nuclear technology much advanced than Pakistanکره شمالی پیشرفته تر از پاکستان*




دکتر عبدالقدیر خان در صاحبه با بی بی سی اردو گفت که فناوری هسته ای کره شمالی (بمب هیدروژنی) بسیار جلوتر از پاکستان است

پدر بمب اتم پاکستان: فناوری هسته ای کره شمالی بسیار پیشرفته تر از پاکستان است
به گزارش روز سه شنبه ایرنا به نقل از رسانه های رسمی پاکستان، این فیزیکدان هسته‌ای که بنیانگذار برنامه غنی‌سازی اورانیوم پاکستان محسوب می شود، ضمن تعریف و تمجید از میزان توانایی هسته ای کره شمالی، در عین حال هرگونه کمک هسته ای اسلام آباد به پیونگ یانگ در گذشته را کاملا رد کرده است.
این دانشمند پاکستانی یک روز پس از اقدام جنجالی کره شمالی مبنی بر انجام آزمایش بمب هیدروژنی به عنوان آزمایش ششمین و قدرتمندترین بمب هسته ای این کشور، این سخنان را مطرح کرده است.
عبدالقدیر خان گفته است که وی در گذشته دو بار به کره شمالی درخصوص برخی برنامه های موشکی سفر کرده و در این سفرها متوجه شده است که پیونگ یانگ امکانات هسته ای به مراتب بهتری نسبت به پاکستان دارد.
'دانشمندان هسته ای کره شمالی بسیار توانمند هستند و بیشتر آنها دانش آموخته دانشگاه های روسیه هستند.'
عبدالقدیر خان درباره برخی ادعاها مبنی بر اینکه پاکستان در زمان ریاست وی بر سازمان انرژی اتمی این کشور، به بخش هسته ای کره شمالی کمک کرده است، این موضوع را به شدت تکذیب کرده و گفته است: این موضوع از اساس غلط است. کره شمالی از فناوری به مراتب پیشترفته تری نسبت به پاکستان برخوردار است اما پاکستان همچنان همان فناوری متعارف و قدیمی را در اختیار دارد.
این شخصیت پاکستانی اما گفته است که همکاری پاکستان با کره شمالی در زمینه فناوری موشکی، یک موضوع آشکار است. 'در حقیقت دولت وقت پاکستان رسما اعلام کرد که با کره شمالی در تماس است.'
وی درباره آزمایش هسته ای اخیر کره شمالی گفته است که بمبی با این قدرت می تواند هر شهری را در یک چشم به هم زدن ویران کند. 'در واقع بمب های هیدرونژی از بمب هسته ای بسیار قوی تر هستند و اگر به فرض، یک بمب هسته ای بتواند منطقه ای به شعاع یک و نیم تا دوکیلومتر را ویران کند، یک بمب هیدروژنی می تواند یک شهر را کاملا نابود کند.'
پدر بمب اتم پاکستان با یاداوری حمایت های روسیه و چین از ویتنام در جنگ 20 ساله این کشور با آمریکا، گفته است که روسیه و چین هرگز کره شمالی را تنها نخواهند گذاشت.
عبدالقدیر خان (متولد سال 1936 میلادی) فیزیکدان هسته‌ای و مهندس متالوژی پاکستانی است که بنیانگذار برنامه غنی‌سازی اورانیوم پاکستان محسوب می‌شود. یکی از بزرگ ترین برنامه‌های وی، برنامه غنی سازی اورانیوم برای پروژه ساخت بمب اتم پاکستان بود. او در سال 1976 آزمایشگاه تحقیقاتی کاهوتا (KRL) در نزدیکی اسلام آباد را تأسیس و تا زمان بازنشستگی (سال 2001 میلادی) به عنوان مدیر کل و محقق ارشد در آن مرکز مشغول کارهای علمی و تحقیقاتی بوده است.
http://www.irna.ir/fa/News/82655518

AQ Khan says N Korea’s nuclear technology ‘much better than Pakistan’s’
Nuclear scientist Dr Abdul Qadeer Khan has denied that Pakistan aided North Korea’s nuclear programme, saying Pyongyang’s technology is much better than Pakistan’s.

During a telephonic interview with BBC Urdu the other day, the founder of Pakistan’s nuclear programme said that North Korea was self-reliant in the nuclear field because of its highly qualified group of scientists. He revealed that he had visited North Korea twice under a missile programme.

“Their scientists are highly capable, and most of them have studied in Russia,” he said.

When asked if North Korea got any assistance from Pakistan’s nuclear programme, Dr Khan said: “It’s out of the question. Their overall technology is better than ours. We have the same old and conventional technology. We never saw their facilities nor ever discussed the programme.”

However, he said Pakistan’s cooperation with North Korea for the missile programme was a known fact. “In fact, the Pakistani government itself announced that we were in contact with North Korea,” he said.

Pyongyang successfully tested a modern hydrogen bomb for a long-range missile on September 3.

According to Dr Khan, North Korea’s hydrogen bomb has the capacity to destroy any city within minutes.

“Hydrogen bombs are much more powerful than atom bombs. For instance, an atom bomb may destroy the area in the radius of 1 to 2 kilometres, but a hydrogen bomb can devastate an entire city,” he said
https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...uclear-technology-much-better-than-pakistans/

شمالی کوریا کی ٹیکنالوجی پاکستان سے بہت بہتر ہے: ڈاکٹر عبدالقدیر خان
http://www.bbc.com/urdu/pakistan-41147076



======================================================
*Iran IRGC Quds Hajj Qassem: ISIL termination in 2 months حاج قاسم جشن نابودی داعش تا ۲ ماه دیگر*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> *Iran IRGC Quds Hajj Qassem: ISIL termination in 2 months حاج قاسم جشن نابودی داعش تا ۲ ماه دیگر*



ISIL is no problem anymore, the real problem now and in the future are the Kurds!
They are now tacking the oilfields east of Deir ez-Zor and trying to get Abu Kamal, to blockade possible Teheran-Damaskus-Beirut landway!
Why is IRGC not already there? We have to deal with the snakes now, or its to late!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB5 "handwriting" program: Gen Purdastan Deputy-Chief of Army دست خط, امیر پوردستان *


----------



## yavar

*Iran DM Gen Hatami: Khorramshahr IRBM ballistic missile, guided until target, penetrate ABM حاتمی*




Defense Minister Army Brigadier General Hatami: Khorramshahr IRBM ballistic missile can be guided until the "moment of destroying the target" and it can avoid and penetrate Anti-ballistic missile shield

Minister Says Iran’s New Ballistic Missile ‘Strategic Weapon’
Iran’s new homegrown ballistic missile that was unveiled on Friday can be guided through the final moments of engagement with the target, Defense Minister Brigadier General Amir Hatami said, describing it as a “strategic missile” at Iran’s disposal.
In comments on Saturday, General Hatami said that its remarkable operational range and unique features have made Khorramshahr a very agile missile.
The strategic missile can cross the enemy’s air defense zone and could be guided from the launch to the moment it hits the target, he added
http://tn.ai/1527647


----------



## OldTwilight

How can I migrate to other countries !?


----------



## bsruzm

mohammad45 said:


> Ok, i was just surprised.


What about?


----------



## Muhammed45

bsruzm said:


> What about?


Well i was in favor of your religious quotes but suddenly i saw that you support Israel. 

It's your own choice bud, i was just surprised.


----------



## bsruzm

mohammad45 said:


> Well i was in favor of your religious quotes but suddenly i saw that you support Israel.
> 
> It's your own choice bud, i was just surprised.


Ask fellow Iranian member's here, and my approach to their beloved 500 guy or other Israeli member's including one that claims to be from Azerbaijan on forum for example. I don't have to explain myself to you but well, it's okay for once I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

bsruzm said:


> Ask fellow Iranian member's here, and my approach to their beloved 500 guy or other Israeli member's including one that claims to be from Azerbaijan on forum for example. I don't have to explain myself to you but well, it's okay for once I guess.


What is the idea of majority of Turkish Muslim brothers about Israel's embassy?

I am curious about Turkish policies, especially after Erdogan. And i know that Erdogan gained public support with his anti-Israeli claims. That was good however i don't want to speak about his anti Shia attitudes, you should be ware of it. Also his permission to NATO and western intervention in Syrian civil war. These are in the past 

Anyways one day i was a supporter of Turkey and please justify me to ask these questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC "Muharram" exercise in West Azarbaijan, phase-1 رزمایش «محرم» سپاه در آذربایجان غربی*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

sharingan said:


> I have many cousins with Azeri and even Assyrian names so your propaganda wont work against me


my friend im not spreading propaganda im telling the truth maybe it's only the turkmen people in iran who are suffering cuz they are neither aryan nor shia and racially different but im telling the truth ela dayan and taylan are rejected by authority


----------



## Muhammed45

asena_great said:


> my friend im not spreading propaganda im telling the truth maybe it's only the turkmen people in iran who are suffering cuz they are neither aryan nor shia and racially different but im telling the truth ela dayan and taylan are rejected by authority


I had a Turkmen friend, his name was Dayan. We always kidded him on his name, Dayan in our language means Hold On. 
I haven't heard Taylan, looks a nice name

What is the exact meaning of Dayan? Never asked him about it


----------



## asena_great

mohammad45 said:


> I had a Turkmen friend, his name was Dayan. We always kidded him on his name, Dayan in our language means Hold On.
> I haven't heard Taylan, looks a nice name
> 
> What is the exact meaning of Dayan? Never asked him about it


as name it means resistive / endurancetive its dont have a direct translations but in sentence it can also translate as hold on . taylan was a name of famous turkmen chieftain it's similar to taymaz tho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

asena_great said:


> as name it means resistive / endurancetive its dont have a direct translations but in sentence it can also translate as hold on . taylan was a name of famous turkmen chieftain it's similar to taymaz tho


Bro, you might be misinformed. 
In the past, our grandmothers and grandfathers chose Turkish or Islamic names for their children like Ceylan, Seylan, Jeyran, Tarlan, Telli, Avaz, Araz, etc etc but new families have lost their traditions and prefer to choose other names which in their opinion are high-class LOL. It has nothing to do with religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Russia MoD: SAT Imges: US special ops equipment at ISIL positions in Syria تصاویر روسیه از سوریه*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

It has been a long time since I haven't posted anything here  JK people, JK I enjoy it lol


----------



## Stryker1982

bsruzm said:


> It has been a long time since I haven't posted anything here  JK people, JK I enjoy it lol




Imao, please don't troll though. Because I will come back to you when a final product is complete


----------



## bsruzm

Stryker1982 said:


> Imao, please don't troll though. Because I will come back to you when a final product is complete


Insallah


----------



## Muhammed45

bsruzm said:


> It has been a long time since I haven't posted anything here  JK people, JK I enjoy it lol


----------



## yavar

*Turkey holds Military drill along Iraq border ترکیه انجام رزمایش در مرز با عراق*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

JEskandari said:


> I wonder from where you get that nonsense ?


from Iran's embassy


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC "Muharram" exercise in West Azarbaijan,Kurdistan P-2 رزمایش «محرم» سپاه در آذربایجان غربی*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

*Iran Army The Heydar Karar military exercise in Ghasr Shirin ایران ارتش رزمایش حیدر کرار در قصرشیرین*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran Self-propelled Autoloader 122mm Howitzer Heidar-41 توپخانه حیدر ۴۱ هویتزر ۱۲۲م م اتوماتیک*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

bsruzm said:


> It has been a long time since I haven't posted anything here  JK people, JK I enjoy it lol




You're an oskol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran 122mm smart MRLS equipped with UAV fire control system Heidar-44راکت انداز ۱۲۲م م حیدر۴*





*Iran Automatic optical sniper 23mm cannon Heidar-7 حیدر-۷ خودروی چرخدار ۸×۸ با توپ ۲۳ م م*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC Quds Maj. Gen. Haj Qassem Soleimani: ceremony of Martyr speech سخنرانی حاج قاسم سلیمانی*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

asena_great said:


> from Iran's embassy


which one the only embassy that published a list of forbidden name was Finland embassy that published one last year and very soon it made to remove the list as the list was bullshit and more than turkish name was consisted of Persian names like Shahram, Shahrokh, Mani or Arabic name like Mohammad Abbas, Mohammad Hamed. and naturally it included some Turkish name like Damon but as I said the list was brainchild of a single person who put the names he disliked there and scrapped as soon as it was published it was scrapped .

so if you have a list from another source please publish it for all of us to see it.


----------



## yavar

*Iran Soraya TV, Defense Capabilities missiles,UCAV, Navy, torpedoes*


----------



## bsruzm

2800 said:


> You're an oskol





bsruzm said:


> The guy calls for Iran's destruction lol


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> *Iran Army The Heydar Karar military exercise in Ghasr Shirin ایران ارتش رزمایش حیدر کرار در قصرشیرین*



Maybe soon we can paint the white Toyota pick ups with military camo


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB5 "handwriting" program Commander Army Navy IRIN Admiral Sayariدست خط دریادار سیاری*


----------



## skyshadow

Imam Khomeini Satellite Center













اینشالله بشه و بسازیمش

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zathura

[QUOTE="
View attachment 428043
View attachment 428044

اینشالله بشه و بسازیمش[/QUOTE]

Is this a model for a new fighter? What's the story please?


----------



## yavar

*Iran Noubry: Ultimate Strategy behind Breakdown of Iraqi Kurdistan نوبری: استراتژی تجزیه عراق*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

skyshadow said:


> Imam Khomeini Satellite Center
> View attachment 428031
> 
> 
> View attachment 428043
> View attachment 428044
> 
> اینشالله بشه و بسازیمش



Kinda looks like a shafagh, either way without serious money investment. Forget about this model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Zathura said:


> [ATTACH=full]428043[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]428044[/ATTACH]
> اینشالله بشه و بسازیمش[/QUOTE]
> Is this a model for a new fighter? What's the story please?[/QUOTE]
> Hello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda looks like a shafagh, either way without serious money investment. Forget about this model.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree with your opinion it need heavy involvement of the defense industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first Soviet-built vertical flight plane
Click to expand...


----------



## skyshadow

سلام دوستان من میخواهم چنتا عکس اینجا بزارم که خودم زیاد اطلاعاتی ندارم ازشون ولی شاید به دردتون بخوره













a iranian cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Are you still doubtful about the precision of Iran's anti-ship ballistic missiles?































Iran's new submarine capable of firing torpedoes and missiles






Is this new?


----------



## skyshadow

باید اعتراف کنم خیلی شبیه هستن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

@skyshadow اون عکسهای باور را بردارهمه از دم حتی ماکت نیستن فقط چند تا بشکه را روی کامیون جوش دادن . همه اونها مربوط به زمانی هست که روسیه اس300 را به ایران نداد.





HMAS Torrens این عکس هم مربوط به
هستش که نیروی دریایی استرالیا موقعی که میخواست بگذارتش کنار سال 1999 یک اژدر
Mark 48 Mod 4 
بهش زد


----------



## SOHEIL

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran IRIB5 "handwriting" program former DM Dehqan دست خط سردار دهقان*
*



*
*Iran IRIB5 "handwriting" program former DM Dehqan دست خط سردار دهقان*
*



*


----------



## Zathura

could be useful in Iran (not that anyone cares over there)


----------



## AmirPatriot

Serpentine said:


> salam


salam

@PeeD I've found the location of the last S-300 battery Iran was to deploy. I was going to do a "Future of the IRIADF" post with a similar style to my previous analysis of the IRIADF. But insofar it hasn't been reported yet in public channels. I don't want to be the first person to reveal the location. Shall I post it, or hold on until it has been reported in public channels like IHS Janes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

Yes Amir, I have found it too a while back. Be sure that every enemy military intelligence agency knows about it, but I would nonetheless not talk about it. I just use international and official Iranian open source material. GE is also open source, but as it is not visible for sensitive western complexes, it should also not be for Iranian ones.
Sometimes just sticking o simple rules avoids creation of mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

PeeD said:


> Yes Amir, I have found it too a while back. Be sure that every enemy military intelligence agency knows about it, but I would nonetheless not talk about it. I just use international and official Iranian open source material. GE is also open source, but as it is not visible for sensitive western complexes, it should also not be for Iranian ones.
> Sometimes just sticking o simple rules avoids creation of mess.



Thanks PeeD. Of course the intelligence agencies already know, but the Zionist and Saudi funded think tanks that influence US foreign policy might not. For now, I will hold on, until some site like Janes or a blog reveals the location publicly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iraqi Kurdistan Rudaw TV violat borders of Iran تجاوز رسانه کردستان عراق به حریم مرزهای ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran west Azerbaijan Urmia Road to Iraqi Kurdistan border ایران جاده ارومیه به مرز کردستان عراق*


----------



## Hack-Hook

به مناسبت عاشورا و تاسوعا


----------



## yavar

*Iran & Iraq to hold joint military drills along border ایران وعراق در مرزها رزمایش مشترک می‌کنند*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914154268483047424


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> اینام سر همین کس کلک بازی های مسلمونا و مسیحیا ، مردن ...
> 
> کیر تو جفتشون ...
> 
> کیر تو زرتشت، یهود، بودا، و هر دین و مذهب و آیین دیگه ای که
> 
> باعث میشه آدما به جون همدیگه بیافتن !!!
> 
> کیر تو کوس خار و مادر سیاست مدار ها !!!
> 
> سیاستمدارا و مذهبی های تندرو نباشن،
> 
> هیچ جنگی هم نیست !!!
> 
> چه قدر آدم باید خر باشه که این کس شرا رو قبول کنه !!!
> 
> یه مشت خزعبلات که یه سری آدم حشری که آفتاب بیابون زده بود به سرشون،
> 
> سر هم کردن !!!


خوب شما فیلم اودیسه فضایی 2001 را دیدید.
اولش نشون میده انسان اولیه قبل از اینکه سیاستمداری یا شخصیت مذهبی یا چیز دیگه ای وجود داشته باشه خیلی خوب از عهده قتل و کشت کشتار بر میامده.


----------



## yavar

*Frence anarchist Bernard Lévy rhetoric against Iran گزافه‌گویی‌ برنارد لوی فرانسوی برعلیه ایران*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914395864852041729


----------



## tirdad

JEskandari said:


> خوب شما فیلم اودیسه فضایی 2001 را دیدید.
> اولش نشون میده انسان اولیه قبل از اینکه سیاستمداری یا شخصیت مذهبی یا چیز دیگه ای وجود داشته باشه خیلی خوب از عهده قتل و کشت کشتار بر میامده.


مذهب و سیاست از روز اول وجود داشتن !!!

در ضمن، من کلاً خزعبلات نگاه نمی کنم.

تخیلی و فانتزی و ...

اگر مستند داری، بده !!!


----------



## raptor22

JEskandari said:


> خوب شما فیلم اودیسه فضایی 2001 را دیدید.
> اولش نشون میده انسان اولیه قبل از اینکه سیاستمداری یا شخصیت مذهبی یا چیز دیگه ای وجود داشته باشه خیلی خوب از عهده قتل و کشت کشتار بر میامده.


Do u believe evolution?


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> Do u believe evolution?


i believe evolution make people more determined and efficient in killing each other .



tirdad said:


> مذهب و سیاست از روز اول وجود داشتن !!!
> 
> در ضمن، من کلاً خزعبلات نگاه نمی کنم.
> 
> تخیلی و فانتزی و ...
> 
> اگر مستند داری، بده !!!


از هر روانشناس و جامعه شناسی بپرسی بهت میگه که مذهب و سیاست و ... همه اش بهانه است و تاریخ نشان میده که آدمها (و حیوانات فرق نداره بسته به میزان توانایی و قدرتشان) در طبیعتشان زیاده خواهی وزور گویی بوده اگر اینها هم نباشه یک بهانه دیگه پیدا میکند.
در ضمن داستان را به ظاهرش نگاه نکن نگاه کن ببین که هدف از بیان اون چی بوده و چی را میخواهد بیان کند

در ضمن من نمیتونم چیزی را که وجود نداشته صابت کنم شما که میگید دین از ابتدا در بین اجداد انسان وجود داشته لطفا اونرا ثابت کنید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

JEskandari said:


> i believe evolution make people more determined and efficient in killing each other .
> 
> 
> از هر روانشناس و جامعه شناسی بپرسی بهت میگه که مذهب و سیاست و ... همه اش بهانه است و تاریخ نشان میده که آدمها (و حیوانات فرق نداره بسته به میزان توانایی و قدرتشان) در طبیعتشان زیاده خواهی وزور گویی بوده اگر اینها هم نباشه یک بهانه دیگه پیدا میکند.
> در ضمن داستان را به ظاهرش نگاه نکن نگاه کن ببین که هدف از بیان اون چی بوده و چی را میخواهد بیان کند
> 
> در ضمن من نمیتونم چیزی را که وجود نداشته صابت کنم شما که میگید دین از ابتدا در بین اجداد انسان وجود داشته لطفا اونرا ثابت کنید



دین های چند صد خدایی باستان ...

که آثارشون تو تموم ادیان امروزین، هست.

مثل قربانی کردن، ایجاد ترس و واهمه از یک قدرت موهوم ... و ...

چیزایی مثل منجی، بهشت و جهنم و ... تمام این خزعبلات، از قدیم بوده.

فقط هر کس اومده، به سبک و شیوه خودش گفته ...

مثلاً ممد حشری، اومده مسایل جنسی اورده توش !!!

همین جور تو ادیان دیگه .


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> دین های چند صد خدایی باستان ...
> 
> که آثارشون تو تموم ادیان امروزین، هست.
> 
> مثل قربانی کردن، ایجاد ترس و واهمه از یک قدرت موهوم ... و ...
> 
> چیزایی مثل منجی، بهشت و جهنم و ... تمام این خزعبلات، از قدیم بوده.
> 
> فقط هر کس اومده، به سبک و شیوه خودش گفته ...
> 
> مثلاً ممد حشری، اومده مسایل جنسی اورده توش !!!
> 
> همین جور تو ادیان دیگه .


اونها که جدید هستن حداکثر مال 3-4 هزار سال قبل نمیدونستم منظورتون از اول فقط 3-4 هزار سال هستش ولی میدونید آدمها از خیلی قبل از اون تو کشتن همدیگه خبره بودن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

JEskandari said:


> اونها که جدید هستن حداکثر مال 3-4 هزار سال قبل نمیدونستم منظورتون از اول فقط 3-4 هزار سال هستش ولی میدونید آدمها از خیلی قبل از اون تو کشتن همدیگه خبره بودن


بودن ...

ولی نه به دلایل مسخره ای مثل نژاد، مذهب یا رنگ پوست !!!

تا همین الان، چند صد میلیارد نفر، فقط به خاطر دینی که دارن، کشته شدن ؟؟؟

تو همین ایران، چند هزار نفر از اقلیت های دینی رسمی و غیر رسمی، کشته شدن ؟؟؟

چند نفر، همین الان تو زندان هستن ؟؟؟

و ...

جلوی مرگ و جنگ رو نمیشه گرفت ...

ولی اینکه برای مذهب یا نژاد یا ملیت یا رنگ پوست کشته بشی،

مسخره هست !!!

شایدم احمقانه !!!


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> بودن ...
> 
> ولی نه به دلایل مسخره ای مثل نژاد، مذهب یا رنگ پوست !!!
> 
> تا همین الان، چند صد میلیارد نفر، فقط به خاطر دینی که دارن، کشته شدن ؟؟؟
> 
> تو همین ایران، چند هزار نفر از اقلیت های دینی رسمی و غیر رسمی، کشته شدن ؟؟؟
> 
> چند نفر، همین الان تو زندان هستن ؟؟؟
> 
> و ...
> 
> جلوی مرگ و جنگ رو نمیشه گرفت ...
> 
> ولی اینکه برای مذهب یا نژاد یا ملیت یا رنگ پوست کشته بشی،
> 
> مسخره هست !!!
> 
> شایدم احمقانه !!!





tirdad said:


> بودن ...
> 
> ولی نه به دلایل مسخره ای مثل نژاد، مذهب یا رنگ پوست !!!
> 
> تا همین الان، چند صد میلیارد نفر، فقط به خاطر دینی که دارن، کشته شدن ؟؟؟
> 
> تو همین ایران، چند هزار نفر از اقلیت های دینی رسمی و غیر رسمی، کشته شدن ؟؟؟
> 
> چند نفر، همین الان تو زندان هستن ؟؟؟
> 
> و ...
> 
> جلوی مرگ و جنگ رو نمیشه گرفت ...
> 
> ولی اینکه برای مذهب یا نژاد یا ملیت یا رنگ پوست کشته بشی،
> 
> مسخره هست !!!
> 
> شایدم احمقانه !!!



اگه مذهب یا نژاد یا ملیت یا رنگ پوست نباشه یک چیز دیگه پیدا میشه قابیل برادش هابیل را سر مذهب یا نژاد یا ملیت یا رنگ پوست نکشت حتی سر پول و زمین هم نبود سر اینهم نبود که کدوم از کدوم بهتر هست . دعوا سر این بود که کی با کدوم یکی از خواهراشون ازدواج کنه

همه اینها بهونه است . همیشه یک بهونه پیدا میشه در ضمن فکر نکنم برای کسی که همینجوری کشته میشه فرقی داشته باشه که سر چی کشته شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

۱ - ﺑﺮﯾﺪﻥ ﺳﺮ ﺣﺴﯿﻦ ﺑﻦ ﻋﻠﯽ ﻭ ﺑﺮﺩﻥ ﺁﻥ ﻧﺰﺩ ﻋﺒﯿﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﺯﯾﺎﺩ
۲-ﺑﺮﯾﺪﻥ ﺳﺮ ﻋﺒﯿﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﺯﯾﺎﺩ ﻭ ﺑﺮﺩﻥ ﺁﻥ ﻧﺰﺩ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺛﻘﻔﯽ
۳ - ﺑﺮﯾﺪﻩ ﺷﺪﻥ ﺳﺮ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺛﻘﻔﯽ ﻭ ﺑﺮﺩﻥ ﺁﻥ ﻧﺰﺩ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﺯﺑﯿﺮ
۴ - ﺑﺮﯾﺪﻩ ﺷﺪﻥ ﺳﺮ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻦ ﺯﺑﯿﺮ ﻭ ﺑﺮﺩﻥ ﺁﻥ ﻧﺰﺩ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﻠﮏ ﻣﺮﻭﺍﻥ
و ﺗﻮﺿﯿﺢ اینکه :
ﺩﺭ ﺁﻥ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ، ﻧﻪ ﺭﮊﯾﻢ ﺻﻬﯿﻮﻧﯿﺴﺘﯽ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺩﺍﺷﺖ ﻭ ﻧﻪ آﻣﺮﯾﮑﺎ نه القاعده ﻭ ﻧﻪ ﺩﺍﻋﺶ
"فقط اسلام بود و قلمرو مسلمانان"
کلا این سر بریدن رسم بوده فرقی هم نمی کرده مظلوم باشی یا ظالم اگر شکست می خوردی سرت بالا نیزه بود...
داعش امروز هم برعکس نظر بعضی ریشه از فرهنگ آن زمان داره نه آمریکا و اسرائیل... ممکنه آنها از حماقت اینها استفاده کنند ولی مشکل از فرهنگ بدوی آدمهای این مناطق است.
این داستان عاشورا از دو جهت برای من جالب است؛
اول اعراب صدر اسلام وقتی با نوه پیامبر و پسر عمو خودشان اینگونه رفتار میکردند ببین با ایرانیان بیچاره مغلوب در جنگ چه کرده اند. اجداد بی گناه من و تو که به جرم مسلمان نبودن و یا نهایتا دفاع از وطن و ناموسشان، بی رحمانه تر از کشتگان کربلا شهید شدند. 
اگر اسرای کربلا پس از مدتی محترمانه آزاد شدند و به قوم و قبیله خود برگشتند، زنان و دختران و طفلان بی گناه سرزمینم مظلومانه تر از اسرای کربلا در بازارهای مکه و مدینه گمنام فروخته شدند و فریادرس و تاریخ نگاری از آنان دفاع نکرد و حتی هم هموطنان و فرزندانشان هم آنها را از یاد برده و تاریخ عرب را جایگزین سند پرافتخار کشور خود کردند.
دوم اینکه کاش فقط یک روز در سال و فقط یک شمع بخاطر همه هموطنان دلیرمان که بخاطر دفاع از کیان ایرانی به شکلی وحشیانه توسط اعراب تکه تکه و شهید شدند مانند بابک خرم دین... مازیار و افشین...طاهر... یعقوب لیث و... روشن می کردیم....
فقط یک روز و فقط یک شمع.....
نه میلیونها پرس غذا... نه یک دهه... و نه هیئات و کتل و علامت!


----------



## tirdad

Of course,

it is Persian Origin.

Armenian word for "Persian" is PARSKEREN.

@KediKesenFare :

here is your answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

KediKesenFare said:


> Thank you. What does it mean exactly? I'm asking 'cause the ending -yan or -an sounds Armenian to me like in Eriwan, Abovyan etc.


The ending -ian or an, in Persian (The word), is a plural sign.

Pars = name of a tribe / clash in ancinet ages,

Parsi = a man/woman from Pars,

Parsi + ian = people from Pars.

in the case of Armenian Endings,

it`s a common Last name sign for them.

Like Marshal Tigran Bagramian, an Armenian General during ww2, or Viguen Derderian, Irano - Armenian Singer.

Like "O'" or "Mc" in Irish ppl, -OV/ -EV/ -AV for Russians, -UK for Siberian and far east Russians. -OFF for Ukrainians, -OS / -KOS for Greeks and so many other ones for other countries ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

tirdad said:


> The ending -ian or an, in Persian (The word), is a plural sign.
> 
> Pars = name of a tribe / clash in ancinet ages,
> 
> Parsi = a man/woman from Pars,
> 
> Parsi + ian = people from Pars.
> 
> in the case of Armenian Endings,
> 
> it`s a common Last name sign for them.
> 
> Like Marshal Tigran Bagramian, an Armenian General during ww2, or Viguen Derderian, Irano - Armenian Singer.
> 
> Like "O'" or "Mc" in Irish ppl, -OV/ -EV/ -AV for Russians, -UK for Siberian and far east Russians. -OFF for Ukrainians, -OS / -KOS for Greeks and so many other ones for other countries ...



So, you're 100 percent sure that it is of Persian origin and the meaning is "people from Persia"? Thank you very much for your help. Are you studying something about languages?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

KediKesenFare said:


> So, you're 100 percent sure that it is of Persian origin and the meaning is "people from Persia"? Thank you very much for your help. Are you studying something about languages?


Yes. I am Sure.

It's My Language.

No. I Studyed in Persian Traditinal Handi Crafts.

I can Speak / understand all Balkan / Former Yugoslav Languages.

Plus that,

the word is coming from it`s root word in My MotherTongue:

پارس

پارسی 

پارسی + یان = پارسیان

then moved to Arabic: Farsi, then in other languages, but in forms of original Word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Turkey Chief of Staff Gen Hulusi Akar vist to Iran سفر ژنرال آکار، رئیس ستاد مشترک ترکیه به ایران*






ژنرال حلوصی آکار رئیس ستاد ارتش ترکیه دقایقی قبل وارد ایران تهران شد.

رئیس ستاد ارتش ترکیه وارد تهران شد
ژنرال «حلوصی آکار» رئیس ستاد ارتش ترکیه دقایقی قبل وارد فرودگاه مهرآباد تهران شد.
این سفر در پاسخ به سفر اخیر هیات عالیرتبه نظامی جمهوری اسلامی ایران به مسئولیت سردار سرلشکر «محمد باقری» رئیس ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح به کشور ترکیه انجام شده و پیش بینی می‌شود پیشبرد توافقات صورت گرفته در آنکارا، اوضاع منطقه بخصوص سوریه، مقابله با تروریسم، مرزبانی و مقابله با قاچاق و موضوع کردستان عراق ازجمله مباحثی باشد که در دیدارهای مقامات نظامی ایران و ترکیه در این سفر مورد گفت‌وگو و رایزنی قرار بگیرد.
بر اساس این گزارش، سردار «قدیر نظامی» معاون بین‌الملل ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح جمهوری اسلامی ایران، به هنگام ورود رئیس ستاد ارتش ترکیه به تهران، از وی استقبال کرد.
به گزارش فارس، رجب طیب اردوغان رئیس جمهور ترکیه نیز بزودی به تهران سفر می‌کند.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960709000328

Turkey's Chief of the General Staff General Hulusi Akar vist to Iran Tehran

Turkey’s Top General in Iran for Talks
TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Chief of the General Staff of Turkey Hulusi Akar arrived in Tehran on Monday morning for talks with top Iranian military and political officials.
Heading a military delegation, the top Turkish general is going to hold talks with Chief of Staff of the Iranian Armed Forces Major General Mohammad Hossein Baqeri. He was officially received by the top Iranian general Baqeri upon his arrival in the capital on Monday. During his trip, made at the official invitation of general Baqeri, the two sides will discuss Iran-Turkey defense ties, the regional developments, cooperation on the border affairs, and the fight against terrorism.
The semi-autonomous Kurdish region’s moves for secession from Iraq will be also on the agenda of their talks. The Iraqi Kurdistan Region went ahead with its plan to hold the referendum on September 25, while Iraq’s neighbors and countries in the Middle East, including Iran and Turkey, had voiced opposition to such a move and supported the Baghdad central government.
http://tn.ai/1534307

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Army Heydar-Karar drill Phase-3 in Prviz-Khan border ایران ارتش رزمایش حیدر کرار درمرز پرویزخان*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914820069259128832


----------



## yavar

*Turkey Chief Staff Gen Akar met Iran chief Staff Gen Bagheri, Tehran دیدارسرلشکر باقری با ژنرال آکار*


----------



## yavar

*Iran Bahrami Head ISA: Dosti satellite reprise launch محسن بهرامی : ماهواره دوستی در نوبت پرتاب*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914855020520144896


----------



## Curious_Guy

Hi 
i wanted some information regarding flagellating on Ashura in iran. i was reading an article from a uk based paper, it had pictures of people flagellating almost all over the muslim world. South asia, Iraq lebanon, Greece etc but there was no mention of such events in Iran. I wondered and searched but didnt find anything on google regarding this. Do Iranians not do flagellating and other form of bleeding. I heard Ayatollah Khameni discouraged it but dont know for sure. Thank You. 

p. s - i didnt know where else to post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Curious_Guy said:


> Hi
> i wanted some information regarding flagellating on Ashura in iran. i was reading an article from a uk based paper, it had pictures of people flagellating almost all over the muslim world. South asia, Iraq lebanon, Greece etc but there was no mention of such events in Iran. I wondered and searched but didnt find anything on google regarding this. Do Iranians not do flagellating and other form of bleeding. I heard Ayatollah Khameni discouraged it but dont know for sure. Thank You.
> 
> p. s - i didnt know where else to post.


Iranians usually do "chest thumping" or "Zanjir zani".
Zanjir Zani could be considered as Self-flagellation but not by whip or any thing that could harm you... 

Zanjir:





As you it doesn't hurt anyone ..

Chest thumping:




Zanjir Zani:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KediKesenFare3

tirdad said:


> Yes. I am Sure.
> 
> It's My Language.
> 
> No. I Studyed in Persian Traditinal Handi Crafts.
> 
> I can Speak / understand all Balkan / Former Yugoslav Languages.
> 
> Plus that,
> 
> the word is coming from it`s root word in My MotherTongue:
> 
> پارس
> 
> پارسی
> 
> پارسی + یان = پارسیان
> 
> then moved to Arabic: Farsi, then in other languages, but in forms of original Word.


Thank you very much for the explanation. So, I have Persian ancestors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC & Iraq Army joint drill at Marivan رزمایش مشترک سپاه ایران و ارتش عراق در مریوان*





*Iran Army & Iraq joint drill at Parviz-Khan border crossing ارتش ایران و عراق رزمایش مشترک*


----------



## Stryker1982

yavar said:


> *Iran IRGC & Iraq Army joint drill at Marivan رزمایش مشترک سپاه ایران و ارتش عراق در مریوان*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran Army & Iraq joint drill at Parviz-Khan border crossing ارتش ایران و عراق رزمایش مشترک*



Notice how the Iraqi infantry are better equipped and wearing body armour.... While our boys look like children. Nothing but shame I feel right now. After all this time, still can't provide body armour and modern assault rifles, tactical vests...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> *Iran IRGC & Iraq Army joint drill at Marivan رزمایش مشترک سپاه ایران و ارتش عراق در مریوان*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran Army & Iraq joint drill at Parviz-Khan border crossing ارتش ایران و عراق رزمایش مشترک*


What the F..k is the guy with the red bray hat suppose to be


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB5 "handwriting" program commander of IRGC Maj Gen Jafari دست خط سردار سرلشکر جعفری*


----------



## SOHEIL

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915515086470631424


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915522972433158144
*Iran send thousands of tons aid to the Aleppo Syria ارسال محموله کمک‌های ایران به مردم حلب سوریه*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

*Remaking the Persian Empire as Iran !!!*






----------------------------

German guy travelled to Iran (German)











i don't understand German.

if someone knows, please translate.


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915631390489763841


----------



## Parsipride

raptor22 said:


> Iranians usually do "chest thumping" or "Zanjir zani".
> Zanjir Zani could be considered as Self-flagellation but not by whip or any thing that could harm you...
> 
> Zanjir:
> View attachment 429168
> 
> As you it doesn't hurt anyone ..
> 
> Chest thumping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zanjir Zani:




This is a beautiful ceremony in Yazd. Hale mikonan , rohe adam zende mishavad vaghtee ghosht meedahe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran Expanding Chabahar port facilities & capacity گسترش امكانات و فضاي بندر چابهار ايران*


----------



## The Eagle

@haman10 it would be better that concerned member may contact GHQ Section in case of any issue. The rest of it, has nothing to do with subject nor carries any weight here. Soheil's post and fraction has no relation with whatsoever you are trying here hence, would be better to not to mislead/misguide others as well.


----------



## tirdad

شرط می بندم که اصلاً نمی دونستید !!!

عرق خار شتر به انگلیسی میشه

Sister Camel Water !!!

تا اکتشاخ بعدی، خدانگهدار.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> *Iran Expanding Chabahar port facilities & capacity گسترش امكانات و فضاي بندر چابهار ايران*



It looks great. Why do we need theIndians. I can see the need to extract funds from but do we need their help to expand or is it just for funds? If any one ever has dealt with an Indian, they would know that they are like a leaf in the wind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran Borujerdi in Syria Assad: Mistaken decision by Erbil officials بروجردی: تصمیم اشتباه اربیل*


----------



## haman10

l


tirdad said:


> شرط می بندم که اصلاً نمی دونستید !!!
> 
> عرق خار شتر به انگلیسی میشه
> 
> Sister Camel Water !!!
> 
> تا اکتشاخ بعدی، خدانگهدار.


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

Saudi Arabia interested in S-400, Turkey also getting it, delivery starting from 2019
Iran had to fight for 10 years for fulfilling of the contract for S-300 PMU-2, F..K YOU Putin!


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

tirdad said:


>


long story short homeboy flew his drone in iran to record some shit but one of ya'll snitched to whatever CIA you have over there and he got in trouble. whole video is about him ranting about how dumb ya'll are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

haman10 said:


> l
> 
> lol


چی کار کردی 11 تا منفی گرفتی آیا ؟



NoOne'sBoy said:


> long story short homeboy flew his drone in iran to record some shit but one of ya'll snitched to whatever CIA you have over there and he got in trouble. whole video is about him ranting about how dumb ya'll are.


Thank You.


----------



## haman10

tirdad said:


> چی کار کردی 11 تا منفی گرفتی آیا ؟


a long term endavour from 2013 to 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

*U.S Trump, Senior Military warning Iran ‘calm before the storm’ ترامپ به ایران "آرامش قبل ازطوفان*




هشدار ترامپ به ایران "آرامش قبل ازطوفان"
رئیس جمهور آمریکا پس از دیدار با نظامیان ارشد کشورش در جمع خبرنگاران با ادبیاتی مبهم گفت: این روزها، روزهای آرامش قبل از طوفان است.
دونالد ترامپ رئیس جمهور آمریکا پس از دیدار با فرماندهان ارشد کشورش، در سخنانی مبهم از «آرامش قبل از طوفان» سخن گفت.
ترامپ با فرماندهان ارشد ارتش آمریکا و وزیر دفاع کشورش دیدار داشت و در آن دیدار از لزوم مقابله با فعالیت های منطقه ای و جاه ‌طلبی های هسته ای ایران سخن گفت.
ترامپ پس از اتمام این دیدار، همراه با برخی از حضار در نشست، برای گرفتن عکس یادگاری در برابر عکاسان و خبرنگاران ایستاد و سخنانی مبهم در خصوص «آرامش قبل از طوفان» بر زبان آورد.
خبرنگاران از دونالد ترامپ پرسیدند: «چه طوفانی آقای رئیس جمهور؟ برای ایران برای داعش؟ برای چه چیزی؟»
ترامپ با لبخند پاسخ داد: «ما نظامیان بزرگ دنیا را در این سالن داریم. به شما خواهم گفت.»
http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1837663/این-روزها-روزهای-آرامش-قبل-از-طوفان-است

U.S Trump at meeting with American Senior Military Leaders anti-Iran Anti-JCPOA ( Iran nuclear deal ) remarks "warning ahead of Iran decision: ‘The calm before the storm’ "

'Calm before the storm': Donald Trump set to abandon Iran nuclear deal
Donald Trump has accused Iran of not living up to the “spirit of the agreement” of its nuclear deal amid reports that he plans to withhold endorsement of the landmark agreement with the international community.

At a meeting of military leaders, Trump warned cryptically that those present were witnessing “the calm before the storm”. When asked by reporters what he meant, the president, a former reality TV host, said: “You’ll find out.”
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...trump-set-to-walk-away-from-iran-nuclear-deal

*Iran Rouhani & Turkey Erdogan: combating terrorism روحانی و اردوغان: مبارزه با تروریسم*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916250862682607616


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Pakistani song paying homage to Farsi zaban ya Iranian language:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tirdad

lastofthepatriots said:


> Pakistani song paying homage to Farsi zaban ya Iranian language:


Thank you So much for sharing this Amazing song.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

The head of the Armed Forces Chief of Staff, IRGC Major General Mohammad Bagheri, warns: "If the cause of Iraqi Kurdistan is not resolved, it be the source of the conflict in the region
ایران هشدار رئیس ستادکل نیروهای مسلح سردار سرلشکر پاسدار محمد باقری: اگر غائله کردستان حل نشود،حتماً مبداء درگیری در منطقه می شود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

ایران وزیر امور خارجه محمد جواد ظریف در مراسم تشییع جلال طالبانی رئیس جمهور پیشین عراق در سلیمانیه اقلیم کردستان عراق

Iranian foreign minister Mohammad Javad Zarif at Former Iraqi President Jalal Talabani funeral in Sulaymaniyah Iraqi Kudistan

Iran Not to Blame Iraq’s Kurds for Certain People’s Strategic Mistakes: Zarif 
Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif denounced the recent moves by a few people in Iraq’s Kurdistan Region as a “strategic” mistake and said, however, the Islamic Republic does not blame the Iraqi Kurds for the mistake made by some individuals. 
http://tn.ai/1538262

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

By any chance do we have any Indian member ?


----------



## tirdad

Any Pakistani member Online?

What do you think about this Video ?


----------



## skyshadow

Iran and Turkey, at the request of the Central Government of Iraq, closed all land borders with the Iraqi Kurdistan region and reduced all oil deals. I looked at Iraqi TV yesterday, essential items for life like rice, oil and fruits and meat in the Kurdistan region of Iraq have become much more expensive and this has made people angry and sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran FM Zarif with Charlie Rose: U.S, JCPOA, Missiles, region, مصاحبه ظریف با چارلی رز امریکا*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> *Iran FM Zarif with Charlie Rose: U.S, JCPOA, Missiles, region, مصاحبه ظریف با چارلی رز امریکا*



Mr. Zarif, unlike the opinion of some groups, is well spoken intellectual. This is the first time in decades that an Iranian diplomat is given a public forum by a well known journalist. Zarif did not hold back, and exposed the hypocrisy of the Empire. These steps are needed to educate the American public.


----------



## yavar

اقلیم کردستان عراق نخیروان بارزانی: بغداد باید با اربیل صحبت کند، نه ایران تهران 
Iraqi Kurdistan Nechirvan Barzani ( Masoud Barzani Son ) speaking to Rudaw TV ( Barzani own TV station ) : Iraq Baghdad government must talk with Erbil, to resolve issues, not Iran Tehran


----------



## yavar

ایران وزیر امور خارجه محمدجواد ظریف : پاسخ در خوری "ترامپ" به راهبرد جدید ترامپ در قبال ایران و برجام خواهیم دادIranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif speaking to IRIB We (Iran) will give respond up to level of the Trump when unveil his new strategy for Iran and violation of JCPOA ( Iran nuclear deal )


----------



## yavar

محمد صالح سلجوقی نماینده مردم هرات در مجلس افغانستان: اتمام راه اهن ایران به حرات افقانستان
Mohammad Saleh Seljeqi, Representative of the People Herat in the Parliament of Afghanistan speaking to Afghanistan Tolo TV said: we are very final stages of Iran Railway track to Herat Afganistan






حکمت الله قوانج سخنگوی وزارت ترانسپورت افغانستان:افغانستان از زندان ترانسپورتی خارج شد بعد از بندرچابهار ایران
Afghanistan Transport Ministry spokesman Hikmatullah Qawanich speaking to Afghanistan Tolo TV said Afghanistan has left the transport prison after stablition and flow of trade true Iran Chabahar Port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

From Albania, With Love !!!






For those who don't understand Albanian:

She is singing for his Boyfriend, generally she says i don't care what others say, i love you and i would stay on my word.

Side note: In Albanian, all country/language/name/ etc. is is written with small letters.

Side note 2: Albanians call their language "shqip", their country is "Shqipteri" and Albanians are called "shqiptar".


----------



## yavar




----------



## Parsipride

Fact or Fiction?

German Intelligence: Iran Tried to Get Nuclear, Missile Tech 32 Times in 2016

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/201710111058117190-germany-accuses-iran-nuclear-obtainment/


----------



## yavar

*Iran PNPmed co made Electro Cardiograph system dubbed RoboSPECT ساخت دستگاه الكتروكارديوگرام ايران*





*Iran CinnaGen company BioTechnology & Pharmaceuticals شركت سيناژن داروهاي زيست فناوري ايران*


----------



## yavar

*Iran AEOI chief Salehi visit to Italy. CNAO ایران سفر رئیس سازمان انرژی هسته ای صالحی به ایتالیا*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran President Rouhani: we trust our Kurdish people 100% روحانی : ما به مردم کرد ایران اعتماد داریم*


----------



## Stryker1982

Anyone know the name of this song, I like it alot but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## mohsen

Caspian sea:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Caspian sea:


How they took it . its an intresting view look too low for satellite and too high for airplanes.
By the way how old is the photo ? It seems Kara-Bogaz-Gol bay is closed in the photo .
And as a result you must expect increase in Caspian sea water level.


----------



## mohsen

JEskandari said:


> How they took it . its an intresting view look too low for satellite and too high for airplanes.
> By the way how old is the photo ? It seems Kara-Bogaz-Gol bay is closed in the photo .
> And as a result you must expect increase in Caspian sea water level.


computer generated with exaggeration on terrains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Afghanistan (NSA) Hanif Atmar: number of terrorists has Tripled حنیف اتمر: شمار تروریست‌ها سه‌برابر*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Stryker1982 said:


> Anyone know the name of this song, I like it alot but I can't seem to find it.



YES.

Song name is "Artesh -e Eshgh" or "The Army of Love".

here is lyriks:

ما وارثان حماسه تصویر ایثار عشقیم
در آسمان دشت و دریا چشمان بیدار عشقیم

خورشید آئینه ی ماست در فصل از خود گذشتن
جاریست در سینه ی ما با هر طپش نام میهن

تا پای جان با شهامت پیمان مردانه بستیم 
ما شیر مردان ایران نام آور و بی شکستیم

از نسل پهلوانان گردان استواریم
مردان ارتش عشق پیروز و پایداریم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

yavar said:


> هشدار ترامپ به ایران "آرامش قبل ازطوفان"
> رئیس جمهور آمریکا پس از دیدار با نظامیان ارشد کشورش در جمع خبرنگاران با ادبیاتی مبهم گفت: این روزها، روزهای آرامش قبل از طوفان است.
> دونالد ترامپ رئیس جمهور آمریکا پس از دیدار با فرماندهان ارشد کشورش، در سخنانی مبهم از «آرامش قبل از طوفان» سخن گفت.
> ترامپ با فرماندهان ارشد ارتش آمریکا و وزیر دفاع کشورش دیدار داشت و در آن دیدار از لزوم مقابله با فعالیت های منطقه ای و جاه ‌طلبی های هسته ای ایران سخن گفت.
> ترامپ پس از اتمام این دیدار، همراه با برخی از حضار در نشست، برای گرفتن عکس یادگاری در برابر عکاسان و خبرنگاران ایستاد و سخنانی مبهم در خصوص «آرامش قبل از طوفان» بر زبان آورد.
> خبرنگاران از دونالد ترامپ پرسیدند: «چه طوفانی آقای رئیس جمهور؟ برای ایران برای داعش؟ برای چه چیزی؟»
> ترامپ با لبخند پاسخ داد: «ما نظامیان بزرگ دنیا را در این سالن داریم. به شما خواهم گفت.»
> http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1837663/این-روزها-روزهای-آرامش-قبل-از-طوفان-است


این کس کشام فقط روزشون به ما میرسه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Afghanistan Karzai: How did ISIL emerge in Afghanistan under US watch? کرزی داعش با امریکا ظاهر شد؟*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*U.S John Kerry: Egypt, Saudi, Israel urged bomb Iran کری: مصر عربستان اسرائیل ترغیب حمله ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iraqi Kurdistan PUK Shaikh Deli Strong criticism Masoud Barzani بریزان شیخ دلیر به مسعود بارزانی*




Iraqi Kurdistan MP Rizwan Shaikh Deli of the Patriotic Union of Kurdistan Party Strong verbal attack on Massoud Barzani on Iraqi television for mismanagement and corruption and incresening power grab and problems in Iraqi Kurdistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

Cthulhu said:


> این کس کشام فقط روزشون به ما میرسه


کلاً سیاست مدارا کس شر زیاد میگن.

مرده زندشونو گاییدم.

ایرانی و غیر ایرانی.

همشون یه گوهن .

هیچ فرقی بینشون نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

faghat oonjash ke neshoon mide dastesh shekasteh !!!

Gach -e Soorati -ye qashangi dare .


----------



## yavar

*U.S Trump calls Iran Terrorist Nation سخنرانی ترامپ امریکا ،ملت تروریست ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Son of the b!tch Jew ..

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/10/trump-arabian-gulf-persian-gulf-iran


-------------------

*شریعتمداری: پاسخ ترامپ، رونمایی از موشک های قاره پیماست *




مدیر مسئول روزنامه کیهان گفت:همانگونه که پیش بینی می‌شد ترامپ علی‌رغم چند ماه رجز خوانی علیه برجام، حاضر نشد از این سند که دستاورد بزرگی برای آمریکا است، دست بردارد.

حسین شریعتمداری مدیر مسئول روزنامه کیهان در گفت‌و‌گو با فارس درباره اظهارات اخیر دونالد ترامپ رئیس جمهور آمریکا تصریح کرد: همانگونه که پیش بینی می‌شد ترامپ علی‌رغم چند ماه رجز خوانی علیه برجام، حاضر نشد از این سند که دستاورد بزرگی برای آمریکاست، دست بردارد.

وی افزود: ترامپ می‌داند برجام مجموعه‌ای از ده‌ها امتیاز نقد است که آمریکا از ایران گرفته و یک مشت وعده نسیه که در مقابل داده است بنابراین به وضوح قابل پیش بینی بود که هرگز از آن دست نمی‌کشد. سخنان دیشب ترامپ نیز نشان داد که خواستار امتیازات بیشتر است و نه لغو برجام.

مدیر مسئول کیهان با اشاره به ارجاع تصمیم درباره برجام به کنگره آمریکا گفت: ترامپ برای کنگره نیز دستور العمل ویژه‌ای صادر کرده که مانند گذشته از هماهنگی قبلی حکایت می‌کند و شامل دو محور اصلی است؛ نخست افزودن محدودیت‌های تسلیحاتی و مخصوصا در صنایع موشکی به برجام و دوم نامحدود کردن زمان پایان محدودیت‌های برجام و تبدیل آن به یک سند دائمی و مادام العمر.

شریعتمداری درباره این دو دستورالعمل اظهار داشت: آمریکا با دستورالعمل اول در پی آن است که با گنجانیدن محدودیت صنایع موشکی در برجام، این محرومیت را به یک سند بین المللی که قطعنامه 2231 تضمین آن است، تبدیل کند و در خصوص نا محدود کردن زمان خروج ایران از محدودیت‌های برجام، فقط باید پرسید اگر آمریکا آنگونه که حامیان برجام ادعا می‌کنند، برجام را به زیان خود می‌داند چرا اصرار دارد که آن را به یک سند مادام العمر تبدیل کند؟

وی درباره عکس العمل کشورمان به رجز خوانی‌های ترامپ تاکید کرد: اگر ترامپ جنایتکار نبود بایستی برای سلامتی‌اش دعا می کردیم چرا که او از چهره واقعی و بدون روتوش آمریکا پرده برداری کرد و برای دیر باورترین افراد هم کمترین تردیدی درباره غیرقابل اعتماد، دروغگو و جنایت کار بودن آمریکا باقی نگذاشت. واقعیتی که برای فهماندن آن به برخی از ساده لوحان داخلی به هزینه‌ای کلان و زحمات فراوان نیاز داشتیم.

مدیر مسئول کیهان با اشاره به این که تاخت و تاز ترامپ و خط و نشان کشیدن‌های او علیه کشورمان را نباید بی‌پاسخ گذاشت، گفت: به قول حضرت امیرالمومنین( علیه السلام) سنگی که دشمن پرتاب کرده است را باید به همان طرف پرتاب کرد که از آنجا آمده است.

به گفته شریعتمداری ترامپ در سخنان دیشب خود نشان داد که از موشک‌های ایران وحشت دارد بنابراین موثرترین واکنش ما می‌تواند و باید، رونمایی از موشک‌های بالستیک قاره پیمایی باشد که پاشنه آشیل آمریکاست. امروز آمریکا به گونه‌ای در همسایگی ماست. چرا که در منطقه 50 پایگاه و چند ده هزار نیروی نظامی دارد.

وی تاکید کرد: ترامپ باید بداند که منطقه نه فقط برای نظامیان آمریکا امن نیست، بلکه متحد استراتژیک آن یعنی رژیم جعلی اسرائیل و برخی از رژیم‌های دست‌نشانده در منطقه که برای آمریکا نقش گاو شیرده را دارند نیز نمی‌توانند از خشم مقدس ایران اسلامی در امان باشند.

شریعتمداری افزود: عربده‌های دیشب ترامپ بار دیگر و برای چندمین بار درستی نظر امام راحلمان (رضوان الله تعالی علیه) را درباره آمریکا تائید کرد. حضرت خطاب به جیمی کارتر رئیس جمهور وقت آمریکا می فرمود: «من حیفم می‎آید که مثل بزنم به شیر، که می‎گویند وقتی که مقابل یک دشمن می‎ایستد هم فریاد می‎زند و هم از آن طرفش چیزی بیرون می‎آید و هم دمش را حرکت می‎دهد. فریاد می‎زند برای اینکه طرف را بترساند.

می‎ترسد، از این جهت از او چیزی هم صادر می‎شود. دمش را حرکت می‎دهد برای اینکه میانجی پیدا کند. آقای کارتر را من حیفم می‎آید که بگویم شیر، لکن یک موجودی است که همین کارها را دارد می‎کند».

www.asriran.com/fa/news/566078/شریعتمداری-پاسخ-ترامپ-رونمایی-از-موشک-های-قاره-پیماست?utm_source=mygearbox&utm_campaign=feed&utm_medium=aroundweb&utm_content=asriran-sidebar


----------



## yavar

*Iraq PM Abbadi: Three steps before any negotiation with KRG العبادی شروط سه‌گانه برای کردستان*


----------



## tirdad

yavar said:


> *U.S Trump calls Iran Terrorist Nation سخنرانی ترامپ امریکا ،ملت تروریست ایران*


هی من میگم مادر قهون ...

بگید نه.

ثابت شد براتون ؟؟؟


----------



## yavar

*U.S Tillerson: Trump policy still regime change in Iran تیلرسون: برای تغییر حکومت ایران تلاش می‌کنیم*




تیلرسون: برای تغییر حکومت ایران تلاش می‌کنیم
رکس تیلرسون وزیر خارجه آمریکا روز یکشنبه بار دیگر از تلاش برای براندازی جمهوری اسلامی ایران صحبت کرد.
وی که با شبکه سی‌ان‌ان گفت‌وگو می‌کرد، با تکرار ادعاهای همیشگی آمریکا علیه فعالیت‌های منطقه‌ای ایران، گفت: «تلاش ما این است که از صداهای معتدل در ایران حمایت کنیم، از دموکراسی‌خواهی و آزادی‌طلبی آن‌ها حمایت کنیم، به این امید که روزی مردم ایران کنترل حکومت این کشور را بازپس بگیرند و تاریخ غنی این کشور را احیا کرده و عضوی مثمر ثمر در تجارت و اقتصاد منطقه باشند.»
تیلرسون ادامه داد: «این آخر بازی است، اما این بازی‌ای طولانی است و ما این را درک می‌کنیم.»
این در حالی است که تیلرسون امروز در مصاحبه‌ای دیگر با شبکه سی‌بی‌اس، گفت آمریکا در زمان مناسب با ایران وارد تعامل می‌شود.
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960723001889


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919677792601755648


----------



## Stryker1982

yavar said:


> *U.S Tillerson: Trump policy still regime change in Iran تیلرسون: برای تغییر حکومت ایران تلاش می‌کنیم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تیلرسون: برای تغییر حکومت ایران تلاش می‌کنیم
> رکس تیلرسون وزیر خارجه آمریکا روز یکشنبه بار دیگر از تلاش برای براندازی جمهوری اسلامی ایران صحبت کرد.
> وی که با شبکه سی‌ان‌ان گفت‌وگو می‌کرد، با تکرار ادعاهای همیشگی آمریکا علیه فعالیت‌های منطقه‌ای ایران، گفت: «تلاش ما این است که از صداهای معتدل در ایران حمایت کنیم، از دموکراسی‌خواهی و آزادی‌طلبی آن‌ها حمایت کنیم، به این امید که روزی مردم ایران کنترل حکومت این کشور را بازپس بگیرند و تاریخ غنی این کشور را احیا کرده و عضوی مثمر ثمر در تجارت و اقتصاد منطقه باشند.»
> تیلرسون ادامه داد: «این آخر بازی است، اما این بازی‌ای طولانی است و ما این را درک می‌کنیم.»
> این در حالی است که تیلرسون امروز در مصاحبه‌ای دیگر با شبکه سی‌بی‌اس، گفت آمریکا در زمان مناسب با ایران وارد تعامل می‌شود.
> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960723001889



Atleast he's being honest. We always knew what they were after.


----------



## yavar

بازسازي و نگهداري تانك و زره پوش نيروي زميني ارتش ايران
Iran Army Ground Force maintenance industries Tank & Armor vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919845980589252608


----------



## Parsipride

A blunt analysis which is a good read for the older generations under the delusion that it was all wonderful under the Shah. Also, for the current generations that think somehow everything will be awesome if we capitulate to the Americans. She points out to the English not being interested in colonizing Iran which is absolutely false. The English with their Indian lackeys tried but failed. 

At the end she clears up any delusions on alternative of compromise which is non-existent with the Empire.

*The Real Causes of America’s Troubled Relations with Iran*

*



by Shireen Hunter 

In his speech describing America’s new approach towards Iran, Donald Trump accused it of responsibility for just about all of the ills of the Middle East and South West Asia. He went as far as accusing Iran of having supported the Taliban and al-Qaeda, sworn enemies of the Shias and Iran.

More seriously, the president refused to certify that Iran had complied with its responsibilities under the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), thus opening the way for new sanctions and other pressures on Iran. It would also represent a step toward military confrontation, which might start with a direct U.S. attack on Iran or under the guise of anti-terror actions against Iran’s Revolutionary Guards.

Those who focus only on recent developments in US-Iranian relations tend to attribute the current difficulties to the Islamic Republic’s radical ideology and its destructive and destabilizing policies in the Middle East and South-West Asia. They argue that the United States had no problems with Iran before the Islamic Revolution and will have no difficulties with it in future if the current regime changes.

Clearly, the IRI’s ideological mixture of leftist notions of the 1960s and 70s and some Islamic principles as interpreted in light of those notions has been hostile to America and its regional allies. Like all revolutionary movements, until the mid- 1990s, Iran also tried to export its ideology beyond its borders.

However, in the last 25 years both Iran’s ideology and policies have undergone changes, and more moderate views, policies, and actors have emerged. Yet, during these years, every time Iran has reached out to America it has been rebuffed. The United States, by contrast, has only approached Iran when it has needed its help, such as during the 1991 Persian Gulf War and briefly after 9/11.

The question thus arises why America has not wanted to reach some form of modus vivendi with Iran. The answer lies in the dynamics of the international political system—and Iran and America’s respective places in it.

The Myth of America’s Friendship with the Shah

Those who bemoan the current state of US-Iranian relations wax nostalgic about the halcyon days of the Shah’s rule. Yet in reality, America never considered either Iran or the Shah to be an indispensable ally, like, for instance, Saudi Arabia or Turkey.

For example, despite the Shah’s pleadings, America refused to sign a security treaty with Iran. It gave Iran pitiful amounts of economic aid and was ready to experiment with social and political change in Iran, while it avoided similar policies in Latin America, Asia, and elsewhere in the Middle East. A good example is the Kennedy administration’s pressure on the Shah to implement far-reaching reforms that greatly contributed to the social and cultural upheavals that culminated in the Islamic Revolution. For its part, the Carter administration pushed a human-rights agenda that gave the wrong signal to the Iranian opposition, and thus helped the Shah’s downfall.

Even regional players, like Saudi Arabia and Israel, which now say how much they miss the Shah, became irritated with him and actively contributed to his downfall. For instance, Saudi Arabia used its oil power to undermine Iran’s economy in 1976. Israel, angry about the Shah’s efforts to reach a deal with the PLO and Syria’s Hafiz al-Assad, used its supporters in the United States to warn against the Shah’s ambitions. In the West, complaints were often heard that the Shah “has grown too big for his britches.” This is one reason why Westerners were so complaisant about events that culminated in the 1979 revolution.

This U.S. approach towards Iran has been the result of its lack of an intrinsic interest in the country. The same was true of Britain. The late Sir Denis Right, the UK’s ambassador to Iran in the 1960s, put it best by writing that Britain never considered Iran of sufficient value to colonize it. But it found Iran useful as a buffer against the competing great power, the Russian Empire. Thus, British policy towards Iran was to keep it moribund but not dead, at least not as long as the Russian threat persisted.

America essentially followed the old British approach towards Iran: keep it semi-alive so that it can put up enough resistance to the USSR until America’s more important and intrinsic interests, such as those in the Persian Gulf, were safeguarded. But Washington never wanted to turn Iran into a strong ally that one day might be capable of challenging America.

In the late 1970s nobody thought that the fall of the Shah would result in the kind of government that emerged in 1979, and especially after the fall of the Bazargan government in November 1979. Rather, most observers thought that monarchy would be replaced with a mildly nationalist, secular government that would continue reasonable relations with the West, without the Shah’s grandiose dreams: something like “Mossadegh Light.”

Iran as Middle Power

By changing the international balance of power and removing the risk of Soviet penetration, the USSR’s fall eliminated Iran’s value to the United States even as a buffer state. In fact, the fundamental shift to a US approach based on the principle of no compromise, can be traced to 1987, when Gorbachev’s reforms began. Since then, the United States has refused to accept any solution to the Iran problem that has not involved the country’s absolute capitulation. For instance, in 2003, Iran offered to put all the outstanding issues between the two countries on the table for negotiations, but the US refused.

After 2003, the American approach shifted from regime change in Iran to gradual and eventual disintegration of the country through the application of crippling sanctions. The JCPOA was designed to remove the risk of Iran going nuclear without giving it any real economic reprieve: it was just enough to keep the country moribund. Thus, it is ironic that President Trump thinks that America got a bad deal.

Ultimately, the United States is concerned with Iran’s potential to become a credible middle power. Great powers do not like middle powers. The latter generally want to be treated as allies and not clients and want their share of the spotlight. The Shah, for instance, had the temerity to want to be treated as an ally and not a lackey.

The same is true of Iran’s regional rivals. They want Iran sanctioned and militarily attacked not because Iran is threatening their security in any tangible way, but because they feel uncomfortable with a potentially powerful Iran. The discomfort extends beyond Iran’s military prowess to its cultural appeal. When the Iranian actor, Shahab Hosseini, won the best actor award in Cannes in 2016, Saudi commentators considered him even more dangerous than the dreaded Ghassem Soleimani, the commander of the IRGC’s Quds brigade.

Any government in a unified Iran, irrespective of its ideology and orientation, will want to realize the country’s potential and be treated as a legitimate regional and international player. Of course, for its part, Iran has to behave according to international norms. But if history is any guide, even when Iran has acted as a stabilizing force in the region, as it did during the 1970s with Western approval, it has been accused of imperial designs and of acting as the gendarme of the Persian Gulf.

The dilemma thus facing the United States, beyond the future viability of the JCPOA, is whether it will be prepared to seek some form of compromise and understanding with Iran, or whether it will try to settle the Iran question once and for all. The latter path, however, is very dangerous and costly, and its success is far from guaranteed. The record of America’s adventures in other parts of the region and the world is far from encouraging.

Photo: The Shah of Iran visits the Jimmy Carter White House in 1977.

*
http://lobelog.com/the-real-causes-of-americas-troubled-relations-with-iran/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

FOX news reporting of Peshmerga Kirkuk: we will prevent filthy Shia Kirkuk پیشمرگه: شیعه کثیف نجس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iraq Aras 4x4 MLRS vehicle in Kirkuk, PMU chief خودروی راکت انداز آرس در کرکوک، فرمانده الحشد الشعبی*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

This was probably posted before . It clearly shows mass production of the Aras

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

*fantastic music with fantastic clowns!*
*فیلم/ گونه جدید دلقک‌های ماهواره‌ای رسید/ فتح ایران با فرمان معجزه‌گر قرن*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Parsipride said:


> This was probably posted before . It clearly shows mass production of the Aras



So is Aras meant to replace Safir because they look like they have the same purpose.


----------



## OldTwilight

موبایل و لوازم الکترونیکی هم به سرنوشت خودرو دچار می شوند 

با اجرای طرح رجیستری گوشی های همراه ، اپراتور ها به هر گوشی که مالیات و گمرگی نداده باشه ، خدمت ارائه نمی دهند 
همین جوری 
9 درصد گمرگی 
4 درصد مالیات علی الحساب
9 درصد مالیات ارزش افزوده 

احتمالا به زودی این بندها رو هم اضافه می کننند
1 درصد حق کمیته ی امداد
1 درصد حق هلال احمر 
1 درصد حق نهاد ریاست جمهوری 
1
2 درصد حق فعال سازی اپراتورها برای رجیستر کردن گوشی 

50 درصد هم حمایت از تولید داخلی 

در نهایت هر گوشی 100 در صد گرانتر به مردم فروخته می شود و انحصارش هم دست آغازاده ها و نهادهای خاص می افته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran FM Zarif response to Netanyahu to close his Twitter account ظریف خطاب به نتانیاهو: بیجا کردی*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

Israeli F-35 allegedly hit by Syrian S-200 missile:

https://southfront.org/israel-hiding-state-art-f-35-warplane-hit-syrian-s-200-missile-reports/


----------



## yavar

*Iraqi Kurdistan Rudaw TV anti-IRGC anti-Soleimani campaign, Michael Pregent Iran has given US slap*




تلویزیون وابسته به مسعود بارزانی رئیس حکومت خودمختار کردستان عراق بنام «روداو» اظهارات ضد حاج قاسم سلیمانی، فرمانده سپاه قدس و اظهارات "مایکل پرانتون در مصاحبه با تلویزیون رودوا: " ایران سلی به چهره
امریکا زد با از دسترفتن شهرکرکوک عراق"

Iraqi Kurdistan media Rudaw TV ( Barzani TV ) anti-Soleimani anti-IRGC media campaign by asking any commentator or official about IRGC Quds commander Haj Qassem Soleimani, Michael Pregent remarks in Interview with Rudaw TV: Iran has given US ‘slap in the face’ with Kirkuk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

yavar said:


> *Iraqi Kurdistan Rudaw TV anti-IRGC anti-Soleimani campaign, Michael Pregent Iran has given US slap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تلویزیون وابسته به مسعود بارزانی رئیس حکومت خودمختار کردستان عراق بنام «روداو» اظهارات ضد حاج قاسم سلیمانی، فرمانده سپاه قدس و اظهارات "مایکل پرانتون در مصاحبه با تلویزیون رودوا: " ایران سلی به چهره
> امریکا زد با از دسترفتن شهرکرکوک عراق"
> 
> Iraqi Kurdistan media Rudaw TV ( Barzani TV ) anti-Soleimani anti-IRGC media campaign by asking any commentator or official about IRGC Quds commander Haj Qassem Soleimani, Michael Pregent remarks in Interview with Rudaw TV: Iran has given US ‘slap in the face’ with Kirkuk



Imao I remember this guy. I wonder how it feels to constantly lose & lose tactically to Iran for a decade straight. This guy has had nothing but failures against containing Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

OldTwilight said:


> 1 درصد حق هلال احمر


in ye mored age bashe, man hazeram.

vali baid midoonam.

https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/13950724132741430199653-jpg.432121/

Moshkeli daran dadashemoon Aya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

Iranian armed multirirotor with 40mm grenade launcher
.
.
نارنجک انداز 40 میلیمتری و سیستم الکترواپتیک هدفیابی و هدفگیری نصب شده بر روی مولتی روتور ارائه شده در نمایشگاه بین المللی ایپاس2017 را مشاهده میکنید.








در صورت موفقیت چنین طرحی، با توجه به پرواز و فرود عمودی، قیمت پایین، پایداری در پرواز و صدای کم در چنین مولتی روتورهایی، میتواند به عنوان ابزاری موثر در اختیار نیروهای مسلح بخصوص در بحث درگیری با اشرار و تروریستها در مرزها یا در درگیریهای شهری مورد استفاده قرار بگیرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

UNSC 8072nd meeting The situation in Middle East جلسه ۸۰۷۲ شورای امنیت وضعیت در خاورمیانه


----------



## skyshadow

کشتی تفریحی و مسافرتی آرام






ایپاس 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

*Liberation Of Kirkuk Deals Major Blow To Barzani Designs*

By Amirhosein Friday, October 20, 2017

It's no breaking news to anyone now, unless they have been living in a cave or something. This week, Iraqi security forces, including Iraqi army, counter terrorism units and parts of Popular Mobilisation Forces (PMF), started their advance in multiple fronts against Kurdish forces - also known as Peshmerga - after various earlier warnings, both before and after the September 25th Kurdish Referendum. 

_Click the link below for the full post and analysis._

https://irangeomil.blogspot.com/2017/10/liberation-of-kirkuk-deals-major-blow.html


----------



## yavar

*Iran VP Jahangiri Visit Turkey Met PM Yildirim, currency swap سفر جهانگیری به ترکیه و دیدار ییلدریم*




سفر معاون اول رئیس جمهوری ایران اسحاق جهانگیری به ترکیه و دیدار با نخست وزیر ترکیه بینالی ییلدریم: انجام مبادلات تجاری ایران و ترکیه با استفاده از پول ملی دو کشور

مرزهای دو کشور برای توسعه مبادلات تجاری به صورت 24 ساعته فعال خواهد شد/ انجام مبادلات تجاری ایران و ترکیه با استفاده از پول ملی دو کشور
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960727001028

Iran First Vice President Es’haq Jahangiri Visit to Turkey and Met with Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yildirim: Iran-Turkey Trade Transactions Using the National Currency of Two Countries

Iran, Turkey finalize landmark currency swap deal
The deal was signed between the central banks of the two countries during a visit to Turkey by Iran’s First Vice President Es’haq Jahangiri.
It is expected to help Tehran and Ankara to triple the volume of their trade activities to as high as $30 billion from current $10 billion among other strategic benefits. 
“Trading with local currencies is the most significant step to improving economic ties. The central banks of both countries agreed on this issue and they will inform other banks about how the deal will be applied,” Turkey’s Prime Minister Binali Yildirim was quoted by media to have told a joint news conference with Jahangiri.
“Trading in local currencies will be encouraged and this will contribute to making trading easier and increase the trade volume and diversity,” Yildirim added.
Iran and Turkey signed an initial agreement on the same front earlier this month during a visit to Ankara by Valiollah Seif, the governor of the Central Bank of Iran (CBI).
http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/10/20/539244/Iran-Turkey-finalize-landmark-currency-swap-deal-


----------



## yavar

*Iran chief Staff Gen Bagheri visit Aleppo Syria, signing agreement سفر سرلشکر باقری بازدید از حلب*


----------



## mangekyo

Salam. Az kharej ba sepah chejoori mishe tamas gereft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

mangekyousharingan said:


> Salam. Az kharej ba sepah chejoori mishe tamas gereft?



سلام .داداش از داخل هم نمیشه با سپاه تماس گرفت چه برسه از خارج . ادرس زیاد دارن توی ایران ولی خارج کشور رو نمیدونم مگر اینکه بری برای سفارت خانه ایران یا کنسولگری ایران توی همون کشوری که هستی اونجا میتونی اطلاعت بهتری بگیری . ولی بزار ادرس روابط عمومی سپاه رو بهت بدم شاید کارت راه افتاد .

روابط عمومی سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی ایران

اطلاعات تماس

آدرس :
ایران - تهران - استادنجات الهی (ویلا) - خ. لباف - پ. 27


تلفن :
021-88900483
کد پستی :
1598776711


----------



## mangekyo

skyshadow said:


> سلام .داداش از داخل هم نمیشه با سپاه تماس گرفت چه برسه از خارج . ادرس زیاد دارن توی ایران ولی خارج کشور رو نمیدونم مگر اینکه بری برای سفارت خانه ایران یا کنسولگری ایران توی همون کشوری که هستی اونجا میتونی اطلاعت بهتری بگیری . ولی بزار ادرس روابط عمومی سپاه رو بهت بدم شاید کارت راه افتاد .
> 
> روابط عمومی سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی ایران
> 
> اطلاعات تماس
> 
> آدرس :
> ایران - تهران - استادنجات الهی (ویلا) - خ. لباف - پ. 27
> 
> 
> تلفن :
> 021-88900483
> کد پستی :
> 1598776711



merc dadash. Vali man bayad ba dakhel tamas begiram. Man pasporte norveji daram, Norvej be donya umadam, mikham khodamo maroofi konam, age vase kharid az kharej komak mikhan man dar khedmat hastam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

mangekyousharingan said:


> Salam. Az kharej ba sepah chejoori mishe tamas gereft?



خودت رو با اینکار بدبخت نکن ...


----------



## mangekyo

OldTwilight said:


> خودت رو با اینکار بدبخت نکن ...


Badbakht vase chi?


----------



## OldTwilight

mangekyousharingan said:


> Badbakht vase chi?


این کار رو کردی می ری توی لیست سیاه ماموران امنیتی اون سمت ، این سمتی ها هم به صورت خودکار به چشم نفوذی بهت نگاه می کنند و از دو طرف گشاد می شی ... 

همانطور که پیش بینی می کردم .... عراق هم می ره سراغ منافع خودش و ما هم مشتی استراتژیست داریم که از سیاست خارجی ، فقط هزینه کردن رو داریم ... 

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/740483/شمارش-معکوس-حیدرالعبادی-به-ایران-پشت-خواهد-کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> What was wrong with my last post that was deleted?on stuxnet?


You guys all jumped into a tit for tat and endless off topic discussion, so I asked to delete all comments, may more should have been deleted.


----------



## skyshadow

*Tillerson pushes Saudi Arabia on united front to counter Iran*
By Mark Moore

October 22, 2017 | 8:06am

_





Rex Tillerson and Saudi King Salman speak before their meeting in Saudi Arabia.AP
Iranian-backed militias and other foreign fighters should pack up and “go home” now that Islamic State terrorists have been beaten back in Iraq, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said on Sunday.

“Iranian militias that are in Iraq, now that the fight against Daesh and ISIS is coming to a close, those militias need to go home. The foreign fighters in Iraq need to go home and allow the Iraqi people to regain control,” Tillerson said at a joint news conference with Saudi Arabian foreign minister Adel Jubeir.

He also called for more cooperation between Saudi Arabia and Iraq to counter Iran’s influence in the region and warned European countries not to support the regime and its elite Revolutionary Guard.

“We are hoping that European companies, countries and others around the world will join the U.S. as we put in place a sanctions structure to prohibit certain activities of the Iranian Revolutionary Guardthat foment instability in the region and create destruction in the region,” Tillerson said.


The United States fears that Iran, which helped train and fund the Popular Mobilization Forces that helped battle the terror group, will try to expand its sway in the country that has been building since the US invasion in 2003.

Tillerson called on Riyadh and Baghdad to strengthen their ties to give Iraq time to rebuild.

“We do seek to support, as does the kingdom of Saudi Arabia, a whole of Iraq, that is secure and stable and has the ability to stand on its own,” he said. “We believe this will in some ways counter some of the unproductive influences of Iran inside Iraq.”

President Trump has warned that he may scrap a 2015 nuclear deal brokered by former President Obama with Iran, which he has blamed for sowing chaos in the Middle East.


Earlier this month he refused to recertify the accord and sent it to Congress to strengthen many of its provisions and spell out which violations would result in sanctions being reimposed.

He said if lawmakers can’t come up with a solution, he will end the agreement.

With wires_


----------



## SALMAN F

skyshadow said:


> *Tillerson pushes Saudi Arabia on united front to counter Iran*
> By Mark Moore
> 
> October 22, 2017 | 8:06am
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rex Tillerson and Saudi King Salman speak before their meeting in Saudi Arabia.AP
> Iranian-backed militias and other foreign fighters should pack up and “go home” now that Islamic State terrorists have been beaten back in Iraq, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said on Sunday.
> 
> “Iranian militias that are in Iraq, now that the fight against Daesh and ISIS is coming to a close, those militias need to go home. The foreign fighters in Iraq need to go home and allow the Iraqi people to regain control,” Tillerson said at a joint news conference with Saudi Arabian foreign minister Adel Jubeir.
> 
> He also called for more cooperation between Saudi Arabia and Iraq to counter Iran’s influence in the region and warned European countries not to support the regime and its elite Revolutionary Guard.
> 
> “We are hoping that European companies, countries and others around the world will join the U.S. as we put in place a sanctions structure to prohibit certain activities of the Iranian Revolutionary Guardthat foment instability in the region and create destruction in the region,” Tillerson said.
> 
> 
> The United States fears that Iran, which helped train and fund the Popular Mobilization Forces that helped battle the terror group, will try to expand its sway in the country that has been building since the US invasion in 2003.
> 
> Tillerson called on Riyadh and Baghdad to strengthen their ties to give Iraq time to rebuild.
> 
> “We do seek to support, as does the kingdom of Saudi Arabia, a whole of Iraq, that is secure and stable and has the ability to stand on its own,” he said. “We believe this will in some ways counter some of the unproductive influences of Iran inside Iraq.”
> 
> President Trump has warned that he may scrap a 2015 nuclear deal brokered by former President Obama with Iran, which he has blamed for sowing chaos in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> Earlier this month he refused to recertify the accord and sent it to Congress to strengthen many of its provisions and spell out which violations would result in sanctions being reimposed.
> 
> He said if lawmakers can’t come up with a solution, he will end the agreement.
> 
> With wires_


But what about countering saudi terrorism


----------



## skyshadow

SALMAN F said:


> But what about countering saudi terrorism


Everyone believes that they are good guys. Even if they use banned bombs in the Yemeni war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura

I love it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> *Tillerson pushes Saudi Arabia on united front to counter Iran*
> By Mark Moore
> 
> October 22, 2017 | 8:06am
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rex Tillerson and Saudi King Salman speak before their meeting in Saudi Arabia.AP
> Iranian-backed militias and other foreign fighters should pack up and “go home” now that Islamic State terrorists have been beaten back in Iraq, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said on Sunday.
> 
> “Iranian militias that are in Iraq, now that the fight against Daesh and ISIS is coming to a close, those militias need to go home. The foreign fighters in Iraq need to go home and allow the Iraqi people to regain control,” Tillerson said at a joint news conference with Saudi Arabian foreign minister Adel Jubeir.
> 
> He also called for more cooperation between Saudi Arabia and Iraq to counter Iran’s influence in the region and warned European countries not to support the regime and its elite Revolutionary Guard.
> 
> “We are hoping that European companies, countries and others around the world will join the U.S. as we put in place a sanctions structure to prohibit certain activities of the Iranian Revolutionary Guardthat foment instability in the region and create destruction in the region,” Tillerson said.
> 
> 
> The United States fears that Iran, which helped train and fund the Popular Mobilization Forces that helped battle the terror group, will try to expand its sway in the country that has been building since the US invasion in 2003.
> 
> Tillerson called on Riyadh and Baghdad to strengthen their ties to give Iraq time to rebuild.
> 
> “We do seek to support, as does the kingdom of Saudi Arabia, a whole of Iraq, that is secure and stable and has the ability to stand on its own,” he said. “We believe this will in some ways counter some of the unproductive influences of Iran inside Iraq.”
> 
> President Trump has warned that he may scrap a 2015 nuclear deal brokered by former President Obama with Iran, which he has blamed for sowing chaos in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> Earlier this month he refused to recertify the accord and sent it to Congress to strengthen many of its provisions and spell out which violations would result in sanctions being reimposed.
> 
> He said if lawmakers can’t come up with a solution, he will end the agreement.
> 
> With wires_


I wonder if he is aware those militia are Iraqi not Iranian and work under Iraqi government not Iranian one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Zathura said:


> I love it!



Crazy...

Each of those "pyramids" has 50 iPhones... he probably got the 256 GB version as well. 50*949= $47,450 for each pyramid. Of which there are 6. So nearly $300,000 worth of iPhones right there...


----------



## skyshadow

Hack-Hook said:


> I wonder if he is aware those militia are Iraqi not Iranian and work under Iraqi government not Iranian one


They repeated this lie for a looooong time. they believed they were telling the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zathura

AmirPatriot said:


> Crazy...
> 
> Each of those "pyramids" has 50 iPhones... he probably got the 256 GB version as well. 50*949= $47,450 for each pyramid. Of which there are 6. So nearly $300,000 worth of iPhones right there...



A wedding no matter where it is in the world is an excuse to show off one's wealth and social status. These guys now have made it really tacky. There is one of these videos coming out from that side of the world every other day.

=========================================================


----------



## Cthulhu

Zathura said:


> I love it!


مردم اونجا چیکار می کنن مردم اینجا نون شب هم ندارن. باز صد رحمت به این آل صعود حداقل یه ذره به فکر مردم خودشون هست نه مثل اینور که آقایون از مملکت داری فقط دزدیدن و چایدنش رو خوب یاد گرفتن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

U.S Secretary of State Rex Tillerson in Saudi Arabia on 23, Oct 2017 call on Iraq: "Iranian militias in Iraq need to go home!" dismantling The Popular Mobilization Forces ( PMF ) and response Iraq Prime Minister Haider Al-Abadi in Baghdad 24 Oct 2017 slams Tillerson's remarks on Hashd al-Sha'abi ( PMF ): PMF is hope of Iraq and region






Tillerson tells Iranian militias in Iraq to ‘go home’
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...489e91223a2_story.html?utm_term=.91deaa01bf6f.

Iraqi PM slams Tillerson's remarks on Hashd al-Sha'abi( PMF )
http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/10/23/539594/Iran-Zarif-US-Saudi-Arabia-Tillerson-Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow




----------



## skyshadow

◢
TUE OCT 24, 2017 / 3:59 PM EDT
*Iran sentences 'Mossad agent' to death over scientist killings*
Bozorgmehr Sharafedin
_




FILE PHOTO: Bloodstains are seen next to the car belonging to Iranian nuclear scientist Mostafa Ahmadi-Roshan at a blast site outside a university in northern Tehran January 11, 2012.
REUTERS/IIPA/SAJAD SAFARI/FILE PHOTO





FILE PHOTO: A worshipper holds an anti-U.S. President Barack Obama poster and portraits of killed Iranian nuclear scientists during the funeral for nuclear scientist Mostafa Ahmadi-Roshan, who was killed in a bomb blast in Tehran on January 11, after Friday prayers January 13, 2012.
REUTERS/MORTEZA NIKOUBAZL/FILE PHOTO



(Reuters) - Iran has sentenced to death a person found guilty of providing information to Israel to help it assassinate several senior nuclear scientists, Tehran's prosecutor said on Tuesday.

Dolatabadi did not identify the defendant, but Amnesty International said on Monday that Ahmadreza Djalali, an Iranian doctor who studied and taught in Sweden, had been sentenced to death in Iran on espionage charges.

At least four scientists were killed between 2010 and 2012 in what Tehran said was a program of assassinations aimed at sabotaging its nuclear energy program. Iran hanged one man in 2012 over the killings, saying he had links to Israel.

On the latest conviction, Tehran prosecutor Abbas Jafari Dolatabadi told the judiciary's news agency: "The person had several meetings with (Israeli intelligence agency) Mossad and provided them with sensitive information about Iran's military and nuclear sites in return for money and residency in Sweden."

The headline of the report described the convicted person as a "Mossad agent".

ADVERTISEMENT


Amnesty said the court verdict against Djalali stated that he had worked with the Israeli government which then helped him obtain a Swedish residency permit.

Neither Iran nor Amnesty said when the verdict was issued.

Sweden condemned the sentence and said it had raised the matter with Iranian representatives in Stockholm and Tehran.

"We condemn the use of the death penalty in all its forms. The death penalty is an inhuman, cruel and irreversible punishment that has no place in modern law," Swedish Foreign Minister Margot Wallstrom said in an emailed comment.

Djalali, a doctor and lecturer at Stockholm medical university the Karolinska Institute, was arrested in April 2016 and held without access to a lawyer for seven months, three of which were in solitary confinement, according to London-based Amnesty.

"Djalali was sentenced to death after a grossly unfair trial that once again exposes not only the Iranian authorities' steadfast commitment to (the) use of the death penalty but their utter contempt for the rule of law," said Philip Luther, Amnesty’s Middle East advocacy director.

The United States has denied Iran's accusation that it was involved in the scientists' deaths, while Israel has a policy of not commenting on such allegations.

Dolatabadi said the convicted person gave Mossad information about 30 nuclear and military scientists including Massoud Ali Mohammadi, who was killed by a remote-controlled bomb attached to a motorcycle outside his home in Tehran.

The judiciary said the defendant was also linked to the assassination of nuclear engineer Majid Shahriari, killed in a bomb attack in November 2010.

Djalali's wife Vida Mehrannia, who lives in Sweden with their two children, has told Amnesty that his physical and mental health has sharply deteriorated since he was detained.

ADVERTISEMENT

"We are calling for his release because he has not committed any crime," Amnesty quoted her as saying.

The vice-chancellor of the Karolinska Institute, where Djalali received his PhD in disaster medicine in 2012, said he was deeply concerned.

"For many years, he has worked with researchers from all over the world to improve the capacity of hospitals in countries suffering from extreme poverty or affected by disasters and armed conflicts," Ole Petter Ottersen said in a statement published on the university’s website.

"We ask that Dr Djalali be subjected to due process and fair trial."


_


----------



## Stryker1982

skyshadow said:


> ◢
> TUE OCT 24, 2017 / 3:59 PM EDT
> *Iran sentences 'Mossad agent' to death over scientist killings*
> Bozorgmehr Sharafedin
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FILE PHOTO: Bloodstains are seen next to the car belonging to Iranian nuclear scientist Mostafa Ahmadi-Roshan at a blast site outside a university in northern Tehran January 11, 2012.
> REUTERS/IIPA/SAJAD SAFARI/FILE PHOTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FILE PHOTO: A worshipper holds an anti-U.S. President Barack Obama poster and portraits of killed Iranian nuclear scientists during the funeral for nuclear scientist Mostafa Ahmadi-Roshan, who was killed in a bomb blast in Tehran on January 11, after Friday prayers January 13, 2012.
> REUTERS/MORTEZA NIKOUBAZL/FILE PHOTO
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Iran has sentenced to death a person found guilty of providing information to Israel to help it assassinate several senior nuclear scientists, Tehran's prosecutor said on Tuesday.
> 
> Dolatabadi did not identify the defendant, but Amnesty International said on Monday that Ahmadreza Djalali, an Iranian doctor who studied and taught in Sweden, had been sentenced to death in Iran on espionage charges.
> 
> At least four scientists were killed between 2010 and 2012 in what Tehran said was a program of assassinations aimed at sabotaging its nuclear energy program. Iran hanged one man in 2012 over the killings, saying he had links to Israel.
> 
> On the latest conviction, Tehran prosecutor Abbas Jafari Dolatabadi told the judiciary's news agency: "The person had several meetings with (Israeli intelligence agency) Mossad and provided them with sensitive information about Iran's military and nuclear sites in return for money and residency in Sweden."
> 
> The headline of the report described the convicted person as a "Mossad agent".
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> Amnesty said the court verdict against Djalali stated that he had worked with the Israeli government which then helped him obtain a Swedish residency permit.
> 
> Neither Iran nor Amnesty said when the verdict was issued.
> 
> Sweden condemned the sentence and said it had raised the matter with Iranian representatives in Stockholm and Tehran.
> 
> "We condemn the use of the death penalty in all its forms. The death penalty is an inhuman, cruel and irreversible punishment that has no place in modern law," Swedish Foreign Minister Margot Wallstrom said in an emailed comment.
> 
> Djalali, a doctor and lecturer at Stockholm medical university the Karolinska Institute, was arrested in April 2016 and held without access to a lawyer for seven months, three of which were in solitary confinement, according to London-based Amnesty.
> 
> "Djalali was sentenced to death after a grossly unfair trial that once again exposes not only the Iranian authorities' steadfast commitment to (the) use of the death penalty but their utter contempt for the rule of law," said Philip Luther, Amnesty’s Middle East advocacy director.
> 
> The United States has denied Iran's accusation that it was involved in the scientists' deaths, while Israel has a policy of not commenting on such allegations.
> 
> Dolatabadi said the convicted person gave Mossad information about 30 nuclear and military scientists including Massoud Ali Mohammadi, who was killed by a remote-controlled bomb attached to a motorcycle outside his home in Tehran.
> 
> The judiciary said the defendant was also linked to the assassination of nuclear engineer Majid Shahriari, killed in a bomb attack in November 2010.
> 
> Djalali's wife Vida Mehrannia, who lives in Sweden with their two children, has told Amnesty that his physical and mental health has sharply deteriorated since he was detained.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> "We are calling for his release because he has not committed any crime," Amnesty quoted her as saying.
> 
> The vice-chancellor of the Karolinska Institute, where Djalali received his PhD in disaster medicine in 2012, said he was deeply concerned.
> 
> "For many years, he has worked with researchers from all over the world to improve the capacity of hospitals in countries suffering from extreme poverty or affected by disasters and armed conflicts," Ole Petter Ottersen said in a statement published on the university’s website.
> 
> "We ask that Dr Djalali be subjected to due process and fair trial."
> 
> 
> _



_"We condemn the use of the death penalty in all its forms. The death penalty is an inhuman, cruel and irreversible punishment that has no place in modern law," Swedish Foreign Minister Margot Wallstrom said in an emailed comment._

Reallllly?

This guy is responsible for the deaths of 4 people but executing him is inhumane? These swedes and their liberal bullshit.

If this guy is truly responsible, he shouldn't see the light of day. What kind of scumbag do you have to be to murder scientists, engineers and pHD's that work day in day out to protect the country. Though, i hope only the guilty are punished, hopefully he is truly guilty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Stryker1982 said:


> _"We condemn the use of the death penalty in all its forms. The death penalty is an inhuman, cruel and irreversible punishment that has no place in modern law," Swedish Foreign Minister Margot Wallstrom said in an emailed comment._
> 
> Reallllly?
> 
> This guy is responsible for the deaths of 4 people but executing him is inhumane? These swedes and their liberal bullshit.
> 
> If this guy is truly responsible, he shouldn't see the light of day. What kind of scumbag do you have to be to murder scientists, engineers and pHD's that work day in day out to protect the country. Though, i hope only the guilty are punished, hopefully he is truly guilty.



I do not know what to say . Even Americans who claim to have the best record in terms of freedom and human rights still carry out the death penalty even with the rope. We live in a world where some of the crimes are not forgivable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran opens border crossing with Iraqi Kurdistan region - state media*
Reuters Staff
(Reuters) - Iran opened a border crossing with the Kurdistan region of Iraq Wednesday which was closed after a referendum on independence in the Kurdish area, Iranian state media reported.

"After the referendum and changes within the Kurdistan region our borders with the Kurdistan region of Iraq were closed... today the Bashmagh border is open," Jahangir Bakhshi, the head of customs for the border crossing, said, according to the Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting (IRIB) news agency.


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> I do not know what to say . Even Americans who claim to have the best record in terms of freedom and human rights still carry out the death penalty even with the rope. We live in a world where some of the crimes are not forgivable.





Stryker1982 said:


> _"We condemn the use of the death penalty in all its forms. The death penalty is an inhuman, cruel and irreversible punishment that has no place in modern law," Swedish Foreign Minister Margot Wallstrom said in an emailed comment._
> 
> Reallllly?
> 
> This guy is responsible for the deaths of 4 people but executing him is inhumane? These swedes and their liberal bullshit.
> 
> If this guy is truly responsible, he shouldn't see the light of day. What kind of scumbag do you have to be to murder scientists, engineers and pHD's that work day in day out to protect the country. Though, i hope only the guilty are punished, hopefully he is truly guilty.



don't forget this words come from a country that is planning to close its prisons
and this is one of its open facilities




ad this one is closed one





so as it come from Sweden i wont call him a hypocrite (for example if he was from USA) but let be honest Iran is not Sweden and Sweden is not Iran a law good for Iran maybe bad for Sweden and punishment good for Sweden maybe disaster if applied in Iran .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

mangekyousharingan said:


> Salam. Az kharej ba sepah chejoori mishe tamas gereft?


Namoosan mavad mizani ?

chi mizani? behtaresho soraq daram.

er du gal?
Hva vil du gjøre her?
Hvis du vil hjelpe, gi meg en epost, jeg forteller deg hva du skal gjøre.
Du trenger ikke å hjelpe IRGC.
Tjene hæren.

јеси ли луд?
Шта желите да урадите овде?
Ако желите помоћи, дајте ми е-пошту, кажем вам шта да радите.
Не морате помоћи ИРГЦ-у.
Пружите војску.

Live a comment on my profile or send me an e-mail.


----------



## tirdad

چه خبره ؟

چرا همتون اسماتونو عوض کردید ؟؟؟

الان کی به کیه؟

من کجام؟

اینجا کیه ؟

شما چی هستید ؟


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> don't forget this words come from a country that is planning to close its prisons
> and this is one of its open facilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ad this one is closed one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so as it come from Sweden i wont call him a hypocrite (for example if he was from USA) but let be honest Iran is not Sweden and Sweden is not Iran a law good for Iran maybe bad for Sweden and punishment good for Sweden maybe disaster if applied in Iran .



I think execution has lost its effect, the only reason is this if you keep punishing people without giving them alternatives or provide them with social and economical reforms then no one cares ...


----------



## mangekyo

tirdad said:


> Namoosan mavad mizani ?
> 
> chi mizani? behtaresho soraq daram.
> 
> er du gal?
> Hva vil du gjøre her?
> Hvis du vil hjelpe, gi meg en epost, jeg forteller deg hva du skal gjøre.
> Du trenger ikke å hjelpe IRGC.
> Tjene hæren.
> 
> јеси ли луд?
> Шта желите да урадите овде?
> Ако желите помоћи, дајте ми е-пошту, кажем вам шта да радите.
> Не морате помоћи ИРГЦ-у.
> Пружите војску.
> 
> Live a comment on my profile or send me an e-mail.



Lol, mavad nemizanam.. chera hame irad migire, mage sepaho komak kardan gadeghane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

mangekyousharingan said:


> Lol, mavad nemizanam.. chera hame irad migire, mage sepaho komak kardan gadeghane



To mikhai az Europa sepah komak koni?? To divone shodi? Miri zendoon. In chiza shookhi bazi nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mangekyousharingan said:


> Lol, mavad nemizanam.. chera hame irad migire, mage sepaho komak kardan gadeghane


اینا رو ولش کن !!!

داستان طولانی هست، حس خلاصه کردن نمی دارم.

حالا می خوای به ارتش کمک کنی یا هنوز گیرت رو سپاه هست ؟

انتشارات، ترجمه؛ چاپ و نشر کتاب های اطلس، خاطرات، و ...

پایه هستی یا نه ؟


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

Next Up
*The New Face of Israel’s Arms Exporters*
_





Iran's President Hassan Rouhani, center, reviews a military parade during the 37th anniversary of Iraq's 1980 invasion of Iran, in front of the shrine of the late revolutionary founder, Ayatollah Khom Ebrahim Noroozi/AP
*Israel Will Take Military Action to Stop Iran Nuclear Program if Trump's Efforts Fail, Intel Minister Warns*
'If international efforts led by Trump don't help stop Iran attaining nuclear capabilities, Israel will act militarily by itself,' says Israeli intel minister

Reuters
12:19
Israel is willing to resort to military action to ensure Iran never acquires nuclear weapons, the intelligence minister said on Thursday in Japan where he is seeking backing for U.S. President Donald Trump's tougher line on Tehran. 


Trump said on October 13 he would not certify Iran is complying with an agreement on curtailing its nuclear program, signed by his predecessor, Barack Obama, opening a 60-day window for Congress to act to reimpose sanctions. 

*The Crucial Statement Hidden in PM's Latest Rant*

*Congresswoman: Netanyahu's Speech Backfired, Helped Iran Deal*
>> In Netanyahu's latest rant, Iran's meddling in Syria overcame the nuclear threat | Analysis <<






Minister of Transportation and Intelligence Israel Katz at a weekly government meeting on May 17, 2017. Marc Israel Sellem
"If international efforts led these days by U.S. President Trump don't help stop Iran attaining nuclear capabilities, Israel will act militarily by itself," Intelligence Minister Israel Katz said in an interview in Tokyo. "There are changes that can be made (to the agreement) to ensure that they will never have the ability to have a nuclear weapon." 


Israel has taken unilateral action in the past without the consent of its major ally, the United States, including air strikes on a suspected nuclear reactor in Syria in 2007 and in Iraq in 1981. A strike against Iran, however, would be a risky venture with the potential to provoke a counter strike and roil financial markets. 

An Israeli threat of military strikes could, nonetheless, galvanize support in the United States for toughening up the nuclear agreement but it could also backfire by encouraging hardliners in Iran and widening a rift between Washington and European allies. 

So far, none of the other signatories to the deal - Britain, France, Germany, Russia, China, Iran and the European Union - has cited serious concerns, leaving the United States isolated. 


Japan relies on the U.S. military to help defend it against threats from North Korea and elsewhere. Tokyo's diplomatic strategy in the Middle East, where it buys almost all its oil, is to maintain friendly relations with all countries, including Iran. 

"I asked the Japanese government to support steps led by President Trump to change the nuclear agreement," said Katz, who is a member of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's right-wing Likud party. "The question of whether Japanese companies will begin to work in Iran or not is a very important question." 

Katz's visit to Tokyo comes ahead of a planned trip by Trump from November 5 for a summit with Prime Minister Shinzo Abe. Officials at Japan's Ministry of Foreign Affairs were not immediately available to comment. 

Israel, Katz said, wants the nuclear agreement to be revised to remove an expiration date, and to impose tighter conditions to stop Tehran from developing new centrifuges used to make weapons-grade nuclear material. 

He also urged sanctions to stop Iran from establishing Syria as a military base to launch attacks on Israel and action to put a halt to Tehran's development of ballistic missiles. 

"We will not allow Iran to transform Syria into forward base sea harbours, air bases and Shia militias," he said. "We will act together with the United States and other countries in the world until they stop the ballistic missiles that threaten Israel." 

The U.S. House of Representatives on Wednesday backed new sanctions on Lebanon's Iran-backed Hezbollah militia. 




این اسرائیلی ها هم واقعا یه چیزی میزنن هر چی هست جنسش خیلی خوبه هههه.با یکی در بیفتین که هم وزن و هم قدتونه شما لبنان رو هم نتونستید شکست بدید.


_

*Iran says forces kill 4 ‘terrorists’ near Turkey border*
By Associated Press

October 26, 2017 at 5:50 AM

TEHRAN, Iran — Iranian's Revolutionary Guard says it has killed four "terrorists" in a shootout near the Turkish border.

The Guard's website says the clashes took place late Wednesday in the town of Chaldoran, in the northwest Azerbaijan province. It says the troops confiscate arms and communications equipment.

The website says the four militants killed two local residents after infiltrating the border. It did not provide the affiliation of the group. Security forces operating in the mountainous region along the borders of Iraq, Turkey and Iran have clashed with Kurdish separatists and Islamic militants in the past.

Copyright 2017 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed


----------



## tirdad

skyshadow said:


> _این اسرائیلی ها هم واقعا یه چیزی میزنن هر چی هست جنسش خیلی خوبه هههه.با یکی در بیفتین که هم وزن و هم قدتونه شما لبنان رو هم نتونستید شکست بدید._



مطمئن باش به پای جنس ایرانی ها نمی رسه.

گنده گوزی هم حدی داره.

با چی میخواید جلو اسرائیل رو بگیرید ؟

یه کم واقع بین باشید ...

نه ما به اونا حمله می کنم.

نه اونا به ما.


----------



## skyshadow

tirdad said:


> مطمئن باش به پای جنس ایرانی ها نمی رسه.
> 
> گنده گوزی هم حدی داره.
> 
> با چی میخواید جلو اسرائیل رو بگیرید ؟
> 
> یه کم واقع بین باشید ...
> 
> نه ما به اونا حمله می کنم.
> 
> نه اونا به ما.



درست میگی برادر ما هم چیزی نداریم که باهاش به کشور های بزرگ حمله کنیم من طرفدار دکترین دفاعی خودمون هستم ولی اسراییلم خیلی چرت و پرت میگه تنها حمله ای که میتونه بکنه حمله هسته ای هست وگرنه همه میدونن که ایران و حزب الله و حماس راحت بهش خسارت هایی وارد میکنن که خیلی سخت بشه ازشون سالم بیرون بیاد واقع بینانه گفتم موشک زیاد داریم و اینو اسراییلی ها خوب میدونن پس خنده داره وقتی یه جوری حرف از حمله میزنن که انگار ایران نه حتی یک هواپیماشونو میتونه بزنه و نه با موشک جوابشونو میتونه بده . یه جوری میگه حمله نظامی میکنه که انگار میخواهد به سوریه یا عراق الان حمله کنه نیروگاه های ما دفن شدن صدها متر زیر زمین ایران قوی تر هست به همین راحتی که اینا میگن نیست .بازم میگم من طرفدار دکترین دفاعی هستم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

RTQUESTION MORE
LIVE



HomeBusiness News
*US and Iran go nuts over pistachio trade*
Published time: 26 Oct, 2017 14:50
_




© Caren FirouzReuters
The world’s two largest producers of pistachios, Iran and the United States are engaged in a decades-long dispute over the nut trade.
The two countries have collectively controlled between 70 percent and 80 percent of annual production for the last decade.

Over the last 40 years, Iranian farmers have faced pressures from sanctions, tariffs, and restrictions on their ability to access international financial tools.

Pistachios were not on the list of sanctioned products, but restrictions on global banking made trade difficult for the farmers.

The US imposed a total veto on Iranian pistachios in 1979, and Tehran's products have to pay a 241 percent tariff to enter the US. The tax has been in place since the 1980s, aims to protect American producers from the subsidies given by the Iranian government to its farmers.

Following Iran’s nuclear deal and the removal of all restrictions, Iranian pistachios flowed back onto the international market.

However, US President Donald Trump called the 2016 agreement made by his predecessor Barrack Obama the "worst" deal the US has ever made. This month he decertified the agreement.

According to Hojat Hassani Sadi, Deputy Director of the Iran Pistachio Association, for the Iranian pistachio industry, the threat of losing the deal and reinstating sanctions could mean the return of "unfair and unequal competition.”

The pistachio industry is a multi-billion dollar a year sector, which is continuing to grow in value.

The price of pistachios has been rising over the last 15 years.

Richard Matoian, executive director of the American Pistachio Growers (APG) trade association, attributes this to increased awareness of their health properties and global demand for healthy snacks.

"The industry has been pushing the products with advertising," he said as cited by the BBC, adding that middle-class demand in developing markets has also boosted exports._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC GF terminate PDK terrorist team in Chaldoran 18+ نهدام تیم تروریستی در چالدران*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

*US Tillerson call regime change in Iran, FM Zarif respons تیلرسون براندازی حکومت ایران و پاسخ ظریف*


----------



## yavar

*U.S Tillerson Iranian militias PMF need to go home! FM ZariF response تیلرسون ایران, الحشد پاسخ ظریف*




اظهارات ضد-ایران و الحشد الشعبی عراق و تیلرسون و پاسخ ظریف : نها در خانه شان هستند و منتظر دستور کسی نبودند و نخواهند بود چرا که اکر تاکنون منتظر دستور تیلرسون و دولت آمریکا بودند امروز ما داعش را در بغداد و اربیل داشتیم».

وزیر خارجه ایران در واکنش به اظهارات تیلرسون گفت: آنهایی که در برابر داعش مقاومت کردند در خانه‌شان هستند و منتظر دستور تیلرسون و دولت آمریکا نبودند و نخواهند بود.
«محمدجواد ظریف» وزیر خارجه کشورمان در نشست خبری مشترک با وزیر خارجه آفریقای جنوبی در واکنش به اظهارات «رکس تیلرسون» وزیر امور خارجه آمریکا که گفته کسانی که در برابر داعش مقاومت کردند به خانه هایشان برگردند، تصریح کرد: «آنها در خانه شان هستند و منتظر دستور کسی نبودند و نخواهند بود چرا که اکر تاکنون منتظر دستور تیلرسون و دولت آمریکا بودند امروز ما داعش را در بغداد و اربیل داشتیم».
وی افزود: «خوشحالیم که آنها هیچگاه به جز دستور مرجعیت به دستور هیچ‌کس دیگری گوش نکردند و از خانه و کاشانه خودشان دفاع کردند».
وزیر امور خارجه ایران همچنین در پاسخ به سوالی درباره تشکیل شورای هماهنگی روابط عراق و عربستان در پی سفر نخست وزیر عراق به این کشور عنوان کرد: «روابط عراق با همسایگانش امری است که به دولت عراق مربوط می‌شود. جمهوری اسلامی بر خلاف ایالات متحده که منافع خود را در اختلاف و تفرقه در منطقه می‌بیند، منافع خود را در همکاری و همراهی کشورهای منطقه می بیند ولذا همراهی و همکاری عراق با همسایگان عرب این کشور به هیچ وجه برای منافع ایران مضر نیست بلکه ما آن را در جهت منافع خودمان ارزیابی می کنیم».
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13960801001131

U.S Secretary of State Rex Tillerson in Saudi Arabia on 23, Oct 2017 call on Iraq: "Iranian militias in Iraq need to go home!" dismantling The Popular Mobilization Forces ( PMF ) and Iran Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif response: PMF are in their home and they are not waiting for someone orders


Anti-Daesh fighters awaiting nobody's order: Iran
Anti-Daesh fighters waiting for nobody’s order: Zarif
Speaking to reporters at the end of the 13th meeting of Iran-South Africa Joint Commission in Pretoria on Monday, Zarif made the remarks in reaction to earlier comments by US Secretary of State, Rex Tillerson in Saudi capital Riyadh.
Tillerson was speaking at a joint news conference with Saudi Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir on Sunday. He said "Iranian militias" in Iraq should leave the country now that the fight against Daesh was coming to a close.
“Iranian militias that are in Iraq, now that the fight against Daesh and ISIS is coming to a close, those militias need to go home. The foreign fighters in Iraq need to go home and allow the Iraqi people to regain control," the US state secretary said.
In response to Tillerson, Zarif noted that the anti-Daesh fighters “are already in their homes and have not been waiting and will not wait for anybody’s order,” adding, “If they had waited for orders from Tillerson and US government, today, we would have had Daesh in Baghdad and Erbil.”
He emphasized that the anti-Daesh fighters have only acted in line with orders from religious authorities and defended their own homeland.
“Unlike the US that sees its interests in division and discord, the Islamic Republic of Iran sees its interests in cooperation and collaboration with regional countries,” Zarif said.
http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/...-Zarif-Rex-Tillerson-Daesh-Lindiwe-Zulu-JCPOA


----------



## tirdad

https://****/vatanam_iran/46331


----------



## yavar

*Iran parade of Graduate Student from Army Officer Universities رژه دانشجویان دانشگاه افسری ارتش*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

*Saudi crown prince admits his people wanted a copy of Iranian revolution*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

این همه اینگللیسی کس شر می نویسید، یکیتون جواب این کوسکش مادر جنده رو بده ببینم:

https://hinative.com/en-US/questions/5397664



> dog of women . with the girl you sad(may I know why)
> why I go to country the women for free





> if you search about women for free just in Iran but called motaa maryy .
> if u search about country with no religion it's Iran but called the new religion shiaa .
> khomany the big donkey in Iran.
> sistany the black Iranian dog .
> Hassan nas Allah is pray to his donkey



این همه ادعا ایران تون می شه، ببینم چی دارید جواب بدید؟

https://d17ese100x1uvo.cloudfront.n...ca922d275a9f775bb4723559/large.PNG?1509227497

الان که پاک کردن ...

ولی بمونه تا این یه سند باشه که سنگ عربای خار کسده مادرجنده حروم زاده رو به سینه نزنید.

کیرم تو اول و اخر عربا.

به خصوص این مادر جنده.


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> این همه اینگللیسی کس شر می نویسید، یکیتون جواب این کوسکش مادر جنده رو بده ببینم:
> 
> https://hinative.com/en-US/questions/5397664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> این همه ادعا ایران تون می شه، ببینم چی دارید جواب بدید؟
> 
> https://d17ese100x1uvo.cloudfront.n...ca922d275a9f775bb4723559/large.PNG?1509227497
> 
> الان که پاک کردن ...
> 
> ولی بمونه تا این یه سند باشه که سنگ عربای خار کسده مادرجنده حروم زاده رو به سینه نزنید.
> 
> کیرم تو اول و اخر عربا.
> 
> به خصوص این مادر جنده.


اونجا که چیزی برای جواب دادن نبود ولی حقیقتش
**** of 
هم جواب درست و حسابی که نیست تازه الان هرکی ببینه میگه طرف چیزی نگفته و تو الکی پرخاشگری کردی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Hack-Hook said:


> اونجا که چیزی برای جواب دادن نبود ولی حقیقتش
> **** of
> هم جواب درست و حسابی که نیست تازه الان هرکی ببینه میگه طرف چیزی نگفته و تو الکی پرخاشگری کردی


چیزی نگفته؟

انقدر پرروشون کردید که به رهبر مملکت دارن فحش می دن.

من اگه فحش میدم، تو این مملکت به دنیا اومدم، بزرگ شدم و ...

اون کس کش حرومزاده چه حقی داره بیاد بگه "خامنه ای" خره؟

هر چه قدم از اسلام و آخوندا بدم بیاد، هیچ موقع خیانت ننمی کنم.

هیچ حقی نداره این شر و ورا رو بگه.

به همون قرانی که من قبولش ندارم قسم می خورم که اگر همین ادم، رودررو این حرفو زده بود،

همین الان تو بهشت زهرا بود.



Hack-Hook said:


> اونجا که چیزی برای جواب دادن نبود ولی حقیقتش
> **** of
> هم جواب درست و حسابی که نیست تازه الان هرکی ببینه میگه طرف چیزی نگفته و تو الکی پرخاشگری کردی


چیز دیگه ای برای "خفه بابا" به ذهنم نیومد.

راستش اینجا اصلاً انگلیسی استفاده نمیشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> چیزی نگفته؟
> 
> انقدر پرروشون کردید که به رهبر مملکت دارن فحش می دن.
> 
> من اگه فحش میدم، تو این مملکت به دنیا اومدم، بزرگ شدم و ...
> 
> اون کس کش حرومزاده چه حقی داره بیاد بگه "خامنه ای" خره؟
> 
> هر چه قدم از اسلام و آخوندا بدم بیاد، هیچ موقع خیانت ننمی کنم.
> 
> هیچ حقی نداره این شر و ورا رو بگه.
> 
> به همون قرانی که من قبولش ندارم قسم می خورم که اگر همین ادم، رودررو این حرفو زده بود،
> 
> همین الان تو بهشت زهرا بود.
> 
> 
> چیز دیگه ای برای "خفه بابا" به ذهنم نیومد.
> 
> راستش اینجا اصلاً انگلیسی استفاده نمیشه.


نگاه کن من نمیگم چیزی نگفته میگم چیزی نیست .راحت میشه چیزهایی را که توی اینترنت مینویسی ویرایش کنی یا پاک کنی بعدش هر چیز هم گفته بشه جوابش را باید داد اینترنت یک خوبی داره که هیچ عجله ای هم برای جواب دادن نیست و شما میتونی قبل از جواب دادن خوب فکر بکنی..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

Hack-Hook said:


> نگاه کن من نمیگم چیزی نگفته میگم چیزی نیست .راحت میشه چیزهایی را که توی اینترنت مینویسی ویرایش کنی یا پاک کنی بعدش هر چیز هم گفته بشه جوابش را باید داد اینترنت یک خوبی داره که هیچ عجله ای هم برای جواب دادن نیست و شما میتونی قبل از جواب دادن خوب فکر بکنی..


ممنون از نصیحت.

ولی بازم هیچ دلیلی برای زدن اون حرفا نمی بینم.

خامنه ای، چه بخوام، چه نخوام،

رهبر فعلی ایران هست ...

خوب یا بد، باشه،

فقط ما، ایرانی ها،

حق داریم فحشش بدیم، یا قدیسش کنیم.

توهین به خامنه ای، توهین به ایران هست،

توهین به ایران، برای من خط قرمزه،

من نه مسلمونم، نه از اسلام خوشم و نه ...

ولی ایرانیم.

کسی هم که توهین کنه،

سزاوار مرگه.

سر همین قضیه، توایران کلی دیه دادم.

اصلاً مهم نیست چی میشه،

ولی سر کشورم و مردمم، با هیچ کسی، شوخی ندارم.

می خواد اروپایی باشه (اون یارو ایتالیایی که می گفت ایرانیا، عربن)

یا عرب باشه یا هر جای دیگه ای.

بازم ممنون که وقت گذاشتی و اینارو خوندی.

همچنین ممنون بابت نصیحت.


----------



## Parsipride

The stage is set . If the first part of the plan did not work( Irag+Syria), thanks to Iran and then Russia, now the truth is being leaked by their masters for their slaughter. Now that most American states are passing mandates of 100% battery operated cars, and their own oil production charging full steam ahead, Salafi Arabia will be partitioned into Sub-human Salafis desert and the Shite on the other side.


The stage is being set for the next puppet show. I always knew it would not be long before they went back to their mud huts and their favorite staple ( fried Lizards).

I can not post the Twitter video. Can some one else do that

*In Shocking, Viral Interview, Qatar Confesses Secrets Behind Syrian War*

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923825448324345858


*A television interview of a top Qatari official confessing the truth behind the origins of the war in Syria is going viral across Arabic social media during the same week a leaked top secret NSA document was published which confirms that the armed opposition in Syria was under the direct command of foreign governments from the early years of the conflict.*

*And according to a well-known Syria analyst and economic adviser with close contacts in the Syrian government, the explosive interview constitutes a high level "public admission to collusion and coordination between four countries to destabilize an independent state, [including] possible support for Nusra/al-Qaeda." Importantly, "this admission will help build case for what Damascus sees as an attack on its security & sovereignty. It will form basis for compensation claims."*

*




*


*Princeton grad and fintech CEO launches free tool to match you with the best financial advisor in your area*


*A 2013 London press conference: Qatari Prime Minister Sheikh Hamad bin Jassim bin Jabr Al Thani with U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry. A 2014 Hillary Clinton email confirmed Qatar as a state-sponsor of ISIS during that same time period. *

*As the war in Syria continues slowly winding down, it seems new source material comes out on an almost a weekly basis in the form of testimonials of top officials involved in destabilizing Syria, and even occasional leaked emails and documents which further detail covert regime change operations against the Assad government. Though much of this content serves to confirm what has already long been known by those who have never accepted the simplistic propaganda which has dominated mainstream media, details continue to fall in place, providing future historians with a clearer picture of the true nature of the war.*

*This process of clarity has been aided - as predicted - by the continued infighting among Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) former allies Saudi Arabia and Qatar, with each side accusing the other of funding Islamic State and al-Qaeda terrorists (ironically, both true). Increasingly, the world watches as more dirty laundry is aired and the GCC implodes after years of nearly all the gulf monarchies funding jihadist movements in places like Syria, Iraq, and Libya.*

*The top Qatari official is no less than former Prime Minister Hamad bin Jassim bin Jaber al-Thani, who oversaw Syria operations on behalf of Qatar until 2013 (also as foreign minister), and is seen below with then-Secretary of State Hillary Clinton in this Jan. 2010 photo (as a reminder, Qatar's 2022 World Cup Committee donated $500,000 to the Clinton Foundation in 2014).*

*



*








*Postcard From A Brave New World Order*
*Dear Mustafa, I arrived in Karachi at 5.30am this morning on the direct PIA flight from Heathrow. The city of 26…*



*In an interview with Qatari TV Wednesday, bin Jaber al-Thani revealed that his country, alongside Saudi Arabia, Turkey, and the United States, began shipping weapons to jihadists from the very moment events "first started" (in 2011). *

*Al-Thani even likened the covert operation to "hunting prey" - the prey being President Assad and his supporters - "prey" which he admits got away (as Assad is still in power; he used a Gulf Arabic dialect word, "al-sayda", which implies hunting animals or prey for sport). Though Thani denied credible allegations of support for ISIS, the former prime minister's words implied direct Gulf and US support for al-Qaeda in Syria (al-Nusra Front) from the earliest years of the war, and even said Qatar has "full documents" and records proving that the war was planned to effect regime change.*

*According to Zero Hedge's translation, al-Thani said while acknowledging Gulf nations were arming jihadists in Syria with the approval and support of US and Turkey: "I don't want to go into details but we have full documents about us taking charge [in Syria]." He claimed that both Saudi Arabia's King Abdullah (who reigned until his death in 2015) and the United States placed Qatar in a lead role concerning covert operations to execute the proxy war.*

*The former prime minister's comments, while very revealing, were intended as a defense and excuse of Qatar's support for terrorism, and as a critique of the US and Saudi Arabia for essentially leaving Qatar "holding the bag" in terms of the war against Assad. Al-Thani explained that Qatar continued its financing of armed insurgents in Syria while other countries eventually wound down large-scale support, which is why he lashed out at the US and the Saudis, who initially "were with us in the same trench."*

*In a previous US television interview which was vastly underreported, al-Thani told Charlie Rosewhen asked about allegations of Qatar's support for terrorism that, "in Syria, everybody did mistakes, including your country." And said that when the war began in Syria, "all of use worked through two operation rooms: one in Jordan and one in Turkey."*

*Below is the key section of Wednesday's interview, translated and subtitled by @Walid970721. Zero Hedge has reviewed and confirmed the translation, however, as the original rush translator has acknowledged, al-Thani doesn't say "lady" but "prey" ["al-sayda"]- as in both Assad and Syrians were being hunted by the outside countries.*

*The partial English transcript is as follows:*



*"When the events first started in Syria I went to Saudi Arabia and met with King Abdullah. I did that on the instructions of his highness the prince, my father. He [Abdullah] said we are behind you. You go ahead with this plan and we will coordinate but you should be in charge. I won’t get into details but we have full documents and anything that was sent [to Syria] would go to Turkey and was in coordination with the US forces and everything was distributed via the Turks and the US forces. And us and everyone else was involved, the military people. There may have been mistakes and support was given to the wrong faction... Maybe there was a relationship with Nusra, its possible but I myself don’t know about this… we were fighting over the prey ["al-sayda"] and now the prey is gone and we are still fighting... and now Bashar is still there. You [US and Saudi Arabia] were with us in the same trench... I have no objection to one changing if he finds that he was wrong, but at least inform your partner… for example leave Bashar [al-Assad] or do this or that, but the situation that has been created now will never allow any progress in the GCC [Gulf Cooperation Council], or any progress on anything if we continue to openly fight."*

*As is now well-known, the CIA was directly involved in leading regime change efforts in Syria with allied gulf partners, as leaked and declassified US intelligence memos confirm. The US government understood in real time that Gulf and West-supplied advanced weaponry was going to al-Qaeda and ISIS, despite official claims of arming so-called "moderate" rebels. For example, a leaked 2014 intelligence memo sent to Hillary Clinton acknowledged Qatari and Saudi support for ISIS.*

*The email stated in direct and unambiguous language that: *



*"the governments of Qatar and Saudi Arabia, which are providing clandestine financial and logistic support to ISIL and other radical Sunni groups in the region."*

*Furthermore, one day before Prime Minister Thani's interview, The Intercept released a new top-secret NSA document unearthed from leaked intelligence files provided by Edward Snowden which show in stunning clarity that the armed opposition in Syria was under the direct command of foreign governments from the early years of the war which has now claimed half a million lives.*

*

*

*The newly released NSA document confirms that a 2013 insurgent attack with advanced surface-to-surface rockets upon civilian areas of Damascus, including Damascus International Airport, was directly supplied and commanded by Saudi Arabia with full prior awareness of US intelligence. As the former Qatari prime minister now also confirms, both the Saudis and US government staffed "operations rooms" overseeing such heinous attacks during the time period of the 2013 Damascus airport attack. *

*No doubt there remains a massive trove of damning documentary evidence which will continue to trickle out in the coming months and years. At the very least, the continuing Qatari-Saudi diplomatic war will bear more fruit as each side builds a case against the other with charges of supporting terrorism. And as we can see from this latest Qatari TV interview, the United States itself will not be spared in this new open season of airing dirty laundry as old allies turn on each other.*

*



*




*http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...iew-qatar-confesses-secrets-behind-syrian-war*


----------



## Hack-Hook

Parsipride said:


> The stage is set . If the first part of the plan did not work( Irag+Syria), thanks to Iran and then Russia, now the truth is being leaked by their masters for their slaughter. Now that most American states are passing mandates of 100% battery operated cars, and their own oil production charging full steam ahead, Salafi Arabia will be partitioned into Sub-human Salafis desert and the Shite on the other side.


don't forget somebody must convert another source of energy to electricity for those cars to work .
And by the way Shia area in KSA only have oil but those subhuman salafi area at least have some tourism industry thanks to mecca and madina .so the only hope for those Shia area is to make some resort and attract tourism by becoming Baly of middle east.


----------



## Stryker1982

yavar said:


> *Iran parade of Graduate Student from Army Officer Universities رژه دانشجویان دانشگاه افسری ارتش*



Very nice and disciplined. Who are these guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Stryker1982 said:


> Very nice and disciplined. Who are these guys?


Future Generals of Iran Arny.


----------



## Parsipride

*India sends 1st wheat shipment to Afghanistan via Chabahar port*

*NEW DELHI: India on Sunday sent its first consignment of wheat to Afghanistan through the Chabahar port in Iran, seen as a "landmark" move to operationalise the new strategic transit route, bypassing Pakistan.*

*https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...afghanistan-via-iran/articleshow/61321292.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tirdad

http://www.aftabir.com/news/article/view/2017/10/01/1773559

حتماً باید میذاشتن من میمودم، بعد بگن ویزا نمی خواد آیا ؟

شیکایت دارم !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

BloombergPolitics



*Iran Says Its President Turned Down a Meeting With Trump*
By 
Zaid Sabah
October 29, 2017, 5:54 PM EDT

Hoped-for meeting would have come day after fiery Trump speech
President has since disavowed 2015 nuclear accord with Iran


Iranian President Hassan Rouhani rebuffed a request from U.S. President Donald Trump to meet at the United Nations in New York in September, a day after the Trump made a speech highly critical of the Islamic republic, the state-run Fars News Agency said.

_




Hassan Rouhani

Photographer: Caitlin Ochs/Bloomberg
“A request indeed was made by the U.S. side but it wasn’t accepted by President Rouhani,” Iranian foreign ministry spokesman Bahram Ghassemi said at a press conference on Sunday, according to Fars. The White House didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment.

Ghassemi, though, denied earlier reports that French president Emmanuel Macron had been prepared to mediate a meeting between the two leaders, Fars reported.


Trump lashed out at Iran in remarks to the United Nations on Sept. 19, saying the trappings of democracy there masked a “corrupt dictatorship.”

Iran must be forced to “end its pursuit of death and destruction,” Trump said in his first speech to the UN General Assembly. “Above all, Iran’s government must stop supporting terrorists, begin serving its own people and respect the sovereign rights of its neighbors.”

Since then, Trump has disavowed the 2015 nuclear agreement, which he said Iran had violated multiple times, and asked Congress to consider tough new sanctions on Tehran. But he stopped short of totally unraveling the multinational accord designed to curb Iran’s nuclear program.

Rouhani, during a meeting Sunday with Yukiya Amano, director general of the UN’s International Atomic Energy Agency, said Tehran will continue to comply with the nuclear deal and won’t be the first to leave it, Fars reported.

Before it's here, it's on the Bloomberg Terminal. 

LEARN MORE
_


----------



## AmirPatriot

skyshadow said:


> BloombergPolitics
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran Says Its President Turned Down a Meeting With Trump*
> By
> Zaid Sabah
> October 29, 2017, 5:54 PM EDT
> 
> Hoped-for meeting would have come day after fiery Trump speech
> President has since disavowed 2015 nuclear accord with Iran
> 
> 
> Iranian President Hassan Rouhani rebuffed a request from U.S. President Donald Trump to meet at the United Nations in New York in September, a day after the Trump made a speech highly critical of the Islamic republic, the state-run Fars News Agency said.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassan Rouhani
> 
> Photographer: Caitlin Ochs/Bloomberg
> “A request indeed was made by the U.S. side but it wasn’t accepted by President Rouhani,” Iranian foreign ministry spokesman Bahram Ghassemi said at a press conference on Sunday, according to Fars. The White House didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment.
> 
> Ghassemi, though, denied earlier reports that French president Emmanuel Macron had been prepared to mediate a meeting between the two leaders, Fars reported.
> 
> 
> Trump lashed out at Iran in remarks to the United Nations on Sept. 19, saying the trappings of democracy there masked a “corrupt dictatorship.”
> 
> Iran must be forced to “end its pursuit of death and destruction,” Trump said in his first speech to the UN General Assembly. “Above all, Iran’s government must stop supporting terrorists, begin serving its own people and respect the sovereign rights of its neighbors.”
> 
> Since then, Trump has disavowed the 2015 nuclear agreement, which he said Iran had violated multiple times, and asked Congress to consider tough new sanctions on Tehran. But he stopped short of totally unraveling the multinational accord designed to curb Iran’s nuclear program.
> 
> Rouhani, during a meeting Sunday with Yukiya Amano, director general of the UN’s International Atomic Energy Agency, said Tehran will continue to comply with the nuclear deal and won’t be the first to leave it, Fars reported.
> 
> Before it's here, it's on the Bloomberg Terminal.
> 
> LEARN MORE_



I think he should have accepted but not showed up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

AmirPatriot said:


> I think he should have accepted but not showed up


----------



## yavar

ایران سپاه کرمانشاه انهدام باند قاچاق سلاح و مهمات در مرز با اقلیم کردستان عراق
Iran IRGC Kermanshah dismantling arms, ammunition trafficking terrorists from Iraq Kurdistan border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Iran's Supreme Leader Limiting Ballistic Missile Program, Revolutionary Guard Says
Guard chief says Khamenei has imposed limits on the range of the country's ballistic missiles to 2,000 kilometers. But this would still encompass much of the Middle East including Israel

The Associated Press Oct 31, 2017 1:28 PM
0comments Zen Subscribe now
1share on facebook Tweet send via email reddit stumbleupon

In this May 20, 2015 file picture released by the official website of the office of the Iranian supreme leader, Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei listens to Revolutionary Guard commander Mohammad Uncredited/AP
Explained What actually happens now that Trump decertified the Iran nuclear deal
Trump decertifies Iran nuclear deal, announces sanctions on Revolutionary Guard
Iran is complying with nuclear deal, nuclear watchdog says
Iran's Rohani vows to continue missile production after U.S. passes new sanctions
The head of Iran's paramilitary Revolutionary Guard says the country's supreme leader has limited the range of ballistic missiles it makes to 2,000 kilometers, or 1,240 miles.
The comments by Gen. Mohammad Ali Jafari to reporters on Tuesday mark the first acknowledgement that Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has imposed limits on the country's ballistic missile program.
The remarks come as Iran's nuclear deal with world powers is threatened by President Donald Trump's refusal to re-certify the accord. The Trump administration has also sanctioned Iran for test-firing of ballistic missile.

The range of 2,000 kilometers would encompass much of the Middle East, including Israel and American bases in the region. Iran often says that its ballistic missile program is only for defensive purposes against regional adversaries.
read more: https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-news/iran/1.820128


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

skyshadow said:


> Iran's Supreme Leader Limiting Ballistic Missile Program, Revolutionary Guard Says
> Guard chief says Khamenei has imposed limits on the range of the country's ballistic missiles to 2,000 kilometers. But this would still encompass much of the Middle East including Israel
> 
> The Associated Press Oct 31, 2017 1:28 PM
> 0comments Zen Subscribe now
> 1share on facebook Tweet send via email reddit stumbleupon
> 
> In this May 20, 2015 file picture released by the official website of the office of the Iranian supreme leader, Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei listens to Revolutionary Guard commander Mohammad Uncredited/AP
> Explained What actually happens now that Trump decertified the Iran nuclear deal
> Trump decertifies Iran nuclear deal, announces sanctions on Revolutionary Guard
> Iran is complying with nuclear deal, nuclear watchdog says
> Iran's Rohani vows to continue missile production after U.S. passes new sanctions
> The head of Iran's paramilitary Revolutionary Guard says the country's supreme leader has limited the range of ballistic missiles it makes to 2,000 kilometers, or 1,240 miles.
> The comments by Gen. Mohammad Ali Jafari to reporters on Tuesday mark the first acknowledgement that Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has imposed limits on the country's ballistic missile program.
> The remarks come as Iran's nuclear deal with world powers is threatened by President Donald Trump's refusal to re-certify the accord. The Trump administration has also sanctioned Iran for test-firing of ballistic missile.
> 
> The range of 2,000 kilometers would encompass much of the Middle East, including Israel and American bases in the region. Iran often says that its ballistic missile program is only for defensive purposes against regional adversaries.
> read more: https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-news/iran/1.820128




We've always followed to 2000km rule with missiles, so their was always a "limit" on the missile program. Though our missiles are said to be 2000km, I'm quite sure we can take a 650kg unitary warhead on khormshahr and take alot lot more than 2000km.

Maybe one day we can have a missile in the future that could carry 8 or 12 650kg warheads to 2000km, but we know in reality this can also become an ICBM, its really if the west actually buys into the 2000km wording.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Stryker1982 said:


> We've always followed to 2000km rule with missiles, so their was always a "limit" on the missile program. Though our missiles are said to be 2000km, I'm quite sure we can take a 650kg unitary warhead on khormshahr and take alot lot more than 2000km.
> 
> Maybe one day we can have a missile in the future that could carry 8 or 12 650kg warheads to 2000km, but we know in reality this can also become an ICBM, its really if the west actually buys into the 2000km wording.



Khamenei himself said they are afraid of Iranian missiles with a 2000-km range and 3000 kilometers. And they ask why are your have missiles with 2000 kilometers or 3000 kilometers range? 
♦️سرلشکر جعفری: آمریکا مطمئن باشد با اجرای قانون کاتسا و افزایش فشارهای اقتصادی موجب عزم ایران در تقویت بنیه دفاعی می‌شود و حجم، ‌برد و دقت موشک‌های ایران را بیشتر خواهد کرد.


----------



## yavar

*Russia Chief Staff Gen Gerasimov met Iran chief Staff Gen Bagheri, Tehran باقری با ژنرال گراسیموف*


----------



## yavar

*Iran Ayatollah Khamenei to Putin: ditching of Dollar دیدار آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای با ولادیمیر پوتین روسیه*





Iran Ayatollah Khamenei receives Russia’s Putin: need for ditching of Dollar from economic transactions

Ayatollah Khamenei said Iran and Russia could neutralize US sanctions by ditching dollar in bilateral and multilateral trade and using their national currencies instead. The Leader said Iran and Russia should further develop cooperation particularly in economy, saying the economic capacities of the two countries are well beyond the current level.
'Iran a strategic partner'
The Russian president, for his part, described Iran as "a strategic partner" and a "great neighbor," stressing that he would welcome any potential to fully bolster and expand bilateral relations.
Putin said Iran and Russia could boost their ties in the sectors of energy, modern technology, agriculture as well as joint oil and gas projects. 
Broaching the war in Syria, Putin hailed the achievements of the Iran-Russia cooperation in the war against terrorism, calling for "a suitable political process to be considered in the Arab country."
Lauding the Leader's stance on achieving shared objectives in Syria as wise and very effective, the Russian president said, "We proved to the world that we are able to resolve our region's highly important issues without [any help from] extra-regional countries."
http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/...lah-Khamenei-Russian-President-Vladimir-Putin


----------



## yavar

*Trilateral Summit conference of presidents of Iran, Russia, Azerbaijan Full ایران.روسیه و آذربایجان*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## tirdad

@Hack-Hook ,

سلام.

این دفعه میخوام به نصیحت شما عمل کنم.

لطفاً چند دقیقه وقت بذارید و این لینک رو بخونید:

http://alternate-timelines.proboards.com/thread/1381/successful-baathist-syria-iraq

اگر جوابی داشتید، لطفاً بنویسید که من منتقل کنم.

ممنون.


----------



## yavar




----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> @Hack-Hook ,
> 
> سلام.
> 
> این دفعه میخوام به نصیحت شما عمل کنم.
> 
> لطفاً چند دقیقه وقت بذارید و این لینک رو بخونید:
> 
> http://alternate-timelines.proboards.com/thread/1381/successful-baathist-syria-iraq
> 
> اگر جوابی داشتید، لطفاً بنویسید که من منتقل کنم.
> 
> ممنون.


I don't got why you want answer to these alternate reality theorist.
If I was you I didn't bothered with them but you can answer them by putting another alternate reality theory .this one after defeating Iraq in khorramshahr Iranian force go forward and capture Basra and effectively cut do it of Iraq from Kuwait. Saddam go mad and start blaming its general and kill several of them the rest plot and accidentally kill him and then the rest make a peace with Iran . in this alternate reality Iran become free in the west and manage to support northern alliance enough so they destroy Taliban and al-Qaeda in Afghanistan as a result nobody attack Kuwait and then nobody attack Afghanistan and Iraq there won't be any 11 September attack and no Islamic terrorism as the result of Bush family crusade and Reigan proxy war against USSR in middle east and central Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

دبیرکل سازمان بدر عراق هادی العامری: لبیک به مرجعیت و حمایت ایران، پایان بخش تروریسم در عراق بود

دبیر کل سازمان بدر عراق هادی العامری در سخنانی در همایش گفتگوی جهانی مقابله با تروریسم در بغداد گفت: در شرایط سختی که تروریسم وارد کشور شده بود، فتوای مراجع دینی صادر شد و صدها هزار تن از جوانان عراقی به صورتی قابل توجه اسلحه به دوش گرفتند و مشغول دفاع از عراق شدند.
وی گفت: بنابراین همواره تاکید می کنیم که پس از فروپاشی ساختار نظامی کشور، اگر فتوای مرجعیت دینی و لبیک ملت عراق به این فتوای بزرگ و همچنین حمایت ایران از همان ابتدای امر نبود، همه چیز در عراق تمام می شد و تروریسم غلبه می کرد.

الحشد الشعبی بعد از شکست داعش نیز منحل نخواهد شد
http://fa.alalam.ir/news/3113301

Secretary-General of the Iraqi Badr Organization Hadi al-Ameri: it was people of Iraq and Iran's support ended the terrorism in Iraq


----------



## skyshadow

Fox News





_ 
Published November 03, 2017
*Iran's border guard kills 8 militants near Turkish border*
Associated Press


TEHRAN, Iran – Iran's state TV's website says eight border guard members have been killed during clashes with militants near the border with Turkey.

Continue Reading Below


Iribnews.ir, reported Friday that the clashes took place near Chaldoran, some 865 kilometers (or 530 miles) northwest of the capital Tehran, in the country's West Azerbaijan province.

The report said that the Iranian border guards inflicted heavy casualties on the militants.

It did not elaborate on the affiliation of the militants. The area near Turkey and Iraq's borders with Iran has previously been the scene of occasional skirmishes with Kurdish separatist groups as well as extremist Islamic rebels.




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

skyshadow said:


> Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Published November 03, 2017
> *Iran's border guard kills 8 militants near Turkish border*
> Associated Press
> 
> 
> TEHRAN, Iran – Iran's state TV's website says eight border guard members have been killed during clashes with militants near the border with Turkey.
> 
> Continue Reading Below
> 
> 
> Iribnews.ir, reported Friday that the clashes took place near Chaldoran, some 865 kilometers (or 530 miles) northwest of the capital Tehran, in the country's West Azerbaijan province.
> 
> The report said that the Iranian border guards inflicted heavy casualties on the militants.
> 
> It did not elaborate on the affiliation of the militants. The area near Turkey and Iraq's borders with Iran has previously been the scene of occasional skirmishes with Kurdish separatist groups as well as extremist Islamic rebels.
> 
> 
> 
> _



Probably PDKI bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

*Regime-change rumblings? New CIA release suggests Iran conspired with Osama bin Laden*

*Six-and-a-half years after the US military killed Osama bin Laden in Pakistan, the CIA has released files seized in the raid. Some of the documents purport to show a link between Iran and al-Qaeda, although not everybody is convinced.*

*https://www.rt.com/news/408756-iran-qaeda-laden-regime-change/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Stryker1982 said:


> Probably PDKI bastards, can't wait to their pics and weapons.



Title says _*Iran's border guard kills 8 militants near Turkish border
*_
But article says_ Iran's state TV's website says* eight border guard members have been killed *during clashes with militants near the border with Turkey.
_
Wtf? Did we lose 8 guards??????????????????

How is it that we can lose 8 border guards? How is it that our guards are not properly equipped to deal with the threats?


When are we going to take military action against these separatists to avenge our guards and their families? When are we going to bomb their known bases in KRG territory? Or is this stupid government going to sit and do nothing like that last time we had 12 martyrs in Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## asena_great

guys i have presentation about science in Islam and i like to highlight several cities on map such as tehran nishapur merv farab bukhara etc how can i do it ?? any advise ??


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

https://www.rt.com/news/408804-saudi-intercept-missile-riyadh/ حمله موشکی به ریاض عربستان. آیا موشک ایرانی بوده؟ ایا به هدف اصابت کرده یا نه


----------



## Parsipride

*Lebanon Plunges Into Crisis After Premier Resigns, Fearing Assassination Plot*

Hariri's resignation comes at a time when Iran's regional power is surging, having recently played a critical role in the quashing of the Iraqi Kurdistan referendum, as well as collaborating with Russia in Syria to preserve the regime of al Assad and defeat local Islamic State forces. As U.S. and Saudi Arabia have sought ways to curb Iran's growing influence in the region, Hariri has come under pressure to distance himself from the militant group which has sent thousands of troops to neighboring Syria to shore up President Bashar Assad's forces.

Speaking from Saudi Arabia, Hariri may have decided to simply remain with his Saudi friends for the foreseeable future, and was not immediately clear if the now former premier intended to return to Lebanon. In a statement, the presidential office said Aoun was informed by Hariri in a phone call of his resignation, adding that the president now awaits Hariri's return to clarify the circumstances of his resignation and proceed accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

◢
SUN NOV 5, 2017 / 9:56 AM EST
*Guards chief rejects Trump 'slander' that Iran behind Saudi missile*
Reuters Staff
_




FILE PHOTO - Iran's Revolutionary guards commander Mohammad Ali Jafari speaks during a conference to mark the martyrs of terrorism in Tehran September 6, 2011.
REUTERS/MORTEZA NIKOUBAZL

(Reuters) - The head of Iran's Revolutionary Guards denied on Sunday accusations by Donald Trump that Iran was behind the firing of a ballistic missile at Saudi Arabia from warring Yemen, rejecting it as one of the U.S. president's "slanders".

Saudi Arabia's air defenses intercepted the missile,

bringing it down near the capital Riyadh's airport on Saturday and it did not cause any casualties, state news agencies reported.

ADVERTISEMENT

"A shot was just taken by Iran, in my opinion, at Saudi Arabia ... and our system knocked the missile out of the air" Trump told reporters on Air Force One en route to Tokyo.

But Mohammad Ali Jafari, head of the Revolutionary Guards who are in charge of Iran's missile program, said: "Mr Trump has said many baseless things and told many lies and frequently falsely accused Iran and this one of those slanders," Iran's state news agency IRNA reported.

"We do not have even the possibility to transfer missiles to Yemen. The missiles belong to them and they have increased their range," Jafari added.

A Saudi-led coalition has launched thousands of air strikes against Houthi rebels and allied forces loyal to former Yemeni President Ali Abdullah Saleh who have fired dozens of missiles into Saudi territory over the course of a 2-1/2 year war.

Regional and Western sources have said Iran is sending advanced weapons and military advisers to the Houthi movement, stepping up support for its Shi'ite ally in the country’s civil war.

ADVERTISEMENT

Iran rejects accusations from Saudi Arabia that it is giving financial and military support to the Houthis, blaming the crisis on Riyadh._


----------



## skyshadow

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...itizens-leave-lebanon-saudi-arabia-iran-spar/


*Bahrain orders citizens to leave Lebanon as Saudi Arabia and Iran spar for influence in Beirut*


----------



## Parsipride

skyshadow said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...itizens-leave-lebanon-saudi-arabia-iran-spar/
> 
> 
> *Bahrain orders citizens to leave Lebanon as Saudi Arabia and Iran spar for influence in Beirut*



Good! There will be no problem mopping up the rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

i am smelling some confrontation in either lebonan or near Iranian border. Iran needs to mop these f***ers up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Parsipride said:


> Good! There will be no problem mopping up the rats.



حرف ها پیچیده که عربستان با اسرائیل قراره به حزب الله حمله کنن

RTQUESTION MORE
LIVE



HomeWorld News
*Saudi Arabia blames Iran for missile launched from Yemen, warns it could be considered 'act of war'*
Published time: 6 Nov, 2017 02:16
_




A still image taken from a video distributed by Yemen's pro-Houthi Al Masirah television station on November 5, 2017, shows what it says was the launch by Houthi forces of a ballistic missile aimed at Riyadh's King Khaled Airport on Saturday © Houthi Military Media UnitReuters
Saudi Arabia has accused Iran up being responsible for the ballistic missile launched from Yemen that targeted Riyadh airport on Saturday, warning that it could be "considered an act of war."
In a statement in the wee hours of Monday, Saudi Arabia laid the blame for the attack directly at Iran's feet, claiming it would not have happened had Iran not been supporting Houthi rebels in Yemen. "Iran's role and its direct command of its Houthi proxy in this matter constitutes a clear act of aggression that targets neighboring countries, and threatens peace and security in the region and globally," the statement, published by the official Saudi Press Agency, reads. "Therefore, the coalition's command considers this a blatant act of military aggression by the Iranian regime, and could rise to be considered as an act of war against the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia."

Saudi Arabia also said it "reserves [the] right to respond to Iran in the appropriate time and manner."

The Saudi-led military coalition also announced it was closing off all land border crossings, seaports and airports in Yemen in response to the missile launch.

The coalition has been fighting against Shiite Houthi rebels, who took control of the Yemeni capital, Sanaa, in early 2015. The Saudis are backing ousted Yemeni President Abdrabbuh Mansur Hadi.

On Saturday, a ballistic missile was launched from Yemeni territory, allegedly targeting the King Khalid International Airport near the Saudi capital, Riyadh. It was intercepted and landed "on the airport's grounds" causing little to no damage, according to Saudi Arabia's civil aviation authority. No flights were disrupted by the attack.

Houthi rebels claimed responsibility for the attack, saying the Volcano-1 ballistic missile was domestically produced. Saudi Arabia, however, is accusing Iran of supplying the weapon to the Houthis and thus enabling the attack. Iran, while backing the rebels, has denied arming them.
_

_Live_
_Applications_
_Contact us_
_Feedback_
_About us_
_rt.com
© Autonomous Nonprofit Organization “TV-Novosti”, 2005–2017. All rights reserved._


----------



## raptor22

@AmirPatriot @VEVAK @mohsen any comment? 

«چرا ایران را به القاعده نسبت می‌دهند؟»

رضا نصری

در قانون اساسی آمریکا، «فرماندهی کُل قوای نظامی» برعهدهٔ رئیس‌جمهور است. اما وظیفهٔ اعلان جنگ، نظارت بر جنگ و مدیریت (مالی) آن - مطابق قانون اساسی و مطابق قانونی که متعاقباً توسط کنگره به تصویب رسید - به قوهٔ مقننه سپرده شده است. در نتیجه، برای اینکه رئيس‌جمهور ایالات متحده از نیروی نظامی خود به صورت وسیع استفاده کند، رسم است که کنگره مجوزی تحت عنوان «مجوز استفاده از نیروی نظامی» (موسوم به*) تصویب کند تا چارچوب جنگ و بعضاً مدت زمان آن را تعیین کند.

اما در سال ۲۰۰۱ - بعد از حادثهٔ ۱۱ سپتامبر - بدعت جدیدی در این حوزه پایه‌گذاری شد. در سال ۲۰۰۱، کنگرهٔ آمریکا مجوزی به تصویب رساند که مطابق آن دولت آمریکا می‌تواند برای سرکوب کسانی که مسئول عملیات تروریستی ۱۱ سپتامبر بوده‌اند - و همچنین کسانی که به آن‌ها پناه می‌دهند یا به نحوی به آن‌ها «کمک» می‌کنند - از نیروی نظامی استفاده کند. به عبارت دیگر، در بحبوحهٔ فضای هیجانی ۱۱ سپتامبر، کنگرهٔ آمریکا جملات و فرمول‌بندی این مجوز را به گونه‌ای انتخاب کرد که در عمل دولت بتواند دامنهٔ این مجوز جنگ را به سازمان‌ها، افراد و مناطق جغرافیایی مختلف بسط دهد و آنطور که صلاح می‌داند با نیروی نظامی خود وارد عمل شود.

از آن موقع تا امروز، همین «مجوز ۲۰۰۱» برای انجام عملیات و ورود نظامی آمریکا به ۱۴ کشور مختلف - از جمله افغانستان، عراق، یمن، فیلیپین، اتیوپی، سومالی، کنیا و حتی سوریه - مورد استناد قرار گرفته است. در همه این موارد نیز کافی بوده دولت آمریکا نشان دهد گروه مورد هدف او به نحوی به القاعده یا طالبان «منتسب» بوده است.

- در نتیجه، اینکه سازمان سیا به مدیریت یک فرد ضد ایرانی و جنگ‌طلب - به توصیه لابی‌های خاص مانند اف دی دی در ماه‌های اخیر به شدت در پی اثبات نسبت ایران و القاعده بوده، و اخیراً نیز «اسنادی» برای اثبات این ارتباط منتشر کرده، به هیچ عنوان اتفاقی نیست. این جریان‌ها، که از موانع موجود برای اخذ مجوز جدید برای استفاده از نیروی نظامی علیه ایران مطلع‌اند، در پی زمینه‌سازی برای تعمیمِ «مجوز ۲۰۰۱» به ایران هستند تا از این طریق راه را برای برخورد نظامی دولت ترامپ با ایران هموار کنند. علاوه بر این، آقای پومپئو (رئيس جدید سیا) و جریان‌های ضد ایرانی این «اسناد» را زمانی منتشر می‌کنند که بحث داغی در صحنه سیاسی آمریکا برای تمدید یا تجدید «مجوز ۲۰۰۱» برقرار است. در نتیجه، آن‌ها امید دارند از طریق انتشار این اسناد احیاناً بر زبان و فرمول‌بندی‌های «مجوز جدید» تاثیر بگذارند.

معتقدم لازم است هم افکار عمومیِ ایران از این ترفند‌ها مطلع شود تا انگیزهٔ واقعی کسانی را که احیاناً در رسانه‌های فارسی‌زبان برای «توجیه» این اقدام حاضر می‌شوند آگاه شود؛ و هم مقامات مسئول به افشای این ترفند‌ جدید بپردازند تا زمینه‌چینی و نقشهٔ جریان‌های ضد ایرانی را در نطفه خفه کنند.​
@rezanasrichannel
*AUMF


حریری چرا استعفا کرد؟

مهدی مطهرنیا تحلیلگر مسائل سیاست خارجی در گفت و گو با فرارو گفت: «تئوری جنگ نامتعادل علیه ایران با انتشار اسناد سیا در ارتباط با ایران و القاعده به همراه استعفای عجیب و غریب و ناگهانی سعد حریری در خاک عربستان، با یک حرکت رسانه ای بسیار پیچیده و در عین حال موثر نشان دهنده عبور از فاز اقدام رسانه ای به جنگ روانی است. به بیان دیگر در تئوری جنگ های نامتعادل در سطح تحلیل کلان ظن آن وجود دارد که ابتدا عملیات رسانه ای، پس از آن جنگ روانی و در نهایت عملیات میدانی یعنی جنگ نظامی است.»

به گفته او "با اقدامات اخیر و سیگنال های موجود باید بگوییم که ایالات متحده آمریکا و هم پیمانان منطقه ای اش از جنگ رسانه ای خارج و به یک جنگ روانی وارد شده اند. این جنگ بر آن است تا افکار عمومی را در جهت برخورد مستقیم با ایران در ابعاد منطقه ای و بین المللی توجیه کند و بدین ترتیب جامعه بین الملل و نظام بین المللی را از منظر آمادگی افکار عمومی در جهت ضربه وارد ساختن به تهران آماده نماید."

این تحلیلگر افزود: «نوعی جنگ روانی آغاز شده است تا نشان دهنده خطرات امنیتی تهران برای منطقه و گستره بین المللی باشد و از این طریق با بزرگنمایی تهدید ایران به عنوان یک قدرت بزرگ منطقه ای، مخل نظم منطقه و نظام بین الملل زمینه های برخورد شدید تر در قالب تحریم های کاستا و سیدا آماده و سپس با تضعیف ایران و دولت مقاومت در تهران زمینه‌های آغاز کردن فاز سوم در افکار عمومی آماده شود.»

این استاد دانشگاه با اشاره به ارتباط استعفای حریری با این پروژه اظهار کرد: «لذا سعد حریری علت استعفای خود را با این وضعیت امکان ترور او مانند پدرش توسط هم پیمانان ایران در خاک لبنان خواند و به خاطر اینکه امنیت جانی خود را در برابر یک ترور احتمالی توجیه کند استعفای خود را در عربستان اعلام نمود. این ها گزاره هایی است که می خواهد افکار عمومی را به این سمت ببرد که ایران در لبنان همه کاره است، ترور رفیق حریری در چهارچوب اراده ایران صورت پذیرفته است، اکنون نیز ایران نفوذ بالایی در لبنان دارد و این نفوذ بالا متوجه حذف فیزیکی سعد حریری و گروه های هم پیمان با او و سپس انتشار این قدرت در کل منطقه است.»

مطهرنیا تاکید کرد: «به این ترتیب در قالب قدرت افکنی مجازی برای تهران، رویکرد ایران هراسی در منطقه و اسلام هراسی در نظام بین الملل صورت می پذیرد. با این روش افکار عمومی را نسبت به برخورد با ایران به عنوان مخل امنیت جهانی مجاب می سازند.»

این تحلیلگر مسائل بین الملل افزود: «این یک جنگ روانی است، اقدام رسانه ای نیست. فراموش نکنیم جنگ روانی حد فاصل عملیات نظامی با عملیات رسانه ای قرار دارد. اقدام سعد حریری و سیگنال های ارتباط ایران و القاعده - چه این ها درست باشد چه نادرست و چه حقیقت داشته باشد چه نداشته باشد در اصل ماجرا تفاوتی ایجاد نمی کند- اینها نشان دهنده گذر از عملیات رسانه ای به جنگ روانی و پیچیده تر شدن خطوط اصطکاک ایران با قدرت های منطقه ای و قدرت های فرامنطقه ای در آینده است.»

مطهرنیا در پاسخ به این سوال که ایران چه واکنش به وضعیت کنونی و فضاسازی های صورت گرفته باید نشان دهد، گفت: «ایران باید در آگاه سازی افکار عمومی اقدام رسانه ای بسیار شفافی را پیش بگیرد به گونه ای که نشان دهد ایران مخل امنیت منطقه نبوده است. ایران آنچه که بیان می کند در چهارچوب ایدئولوژی اسلامی و گسترش این ایدئولوژی به جهان پیرامونی است. این در حالی است که این ایدئولوژی با توجه به جغرافیای گسترده مخاطبان می تواند در درون خود مقاومت برانگیزد. شعار های جهانی، آزادی و آزادگی و برادری و صلح و امنیت جهانی است ما باید نشان دهیم که آنچه که انجام می دهیم فقط برای گسترش ایدئولوژی اسلامی نیست بلکه ایدئولوژی اسلامی را هم در خدمت تضمین آزادی و صلح و امنیت برای بشر می دانیم. تا بتوانیم ایران هراسی واسلام هراسی را کاهش دهیم.»

این کارشناس مسائل خاورمیانه با اشاره به مواضع اخیر محمد بن سلمان ولیعد عربستان سعودی افزود: «در این شرایط است که محمد بن سلمان در نظریه جدید خود می گوید عربستان می خواهد نماد و سمبل اسلام میانه رو در برابر تهران باشد که برانگیزاننده اسلام رادیکال است، این در حالی است که اسلام رادیکال چه از منظر القاعده و چه از منظر داعش محورانه آن بیشتر بر سنت رفتار و اقدام سیاسی برخاسته از عربستان متکی است.»

او گفت: «ایران عملیات رسانه ایش در سطح منطقه ای و بین المللی بدون توجه به محیط گسترده جهان امروز از منظر کوچک شدن در قالب یک اتاق شیشه ای صورت می پذیرد و بیش از آنکه به مخاطبان خود و کسانی که دارای تکثر و تنوع ادیان و مذاهب و گرایش های سیاسی و فرهنگی هستند، بنگرد به خواسته های و نیات و اراده خود رفرنس می دهد. اینجاست که آزادی خواهی در منطقه را به نام بیداری اسلامی تصویر می کند و با بیداری اسلامی تهران را مرکز یک جنبشی می داند که در کلیت جهان اسلام بر ضد دولت های اسلامی بر می خیزد.»

این تحلیلگر مسائل بین اللل تاکید کرد: «با استفاده از همین ادبیات است که اجماع منطقه ای بین دولت های عربی و اتصال این اجماع با تلاویو و سپس واشنگتن را بر ضد خود شکل می دهد. این شکل دادن در ابعاد گوناگون ایجاد می شود اما با این نحوه بیان، افکار عمومی حرکت علیه ایران را از طرف این کنشگران منطقه ای و بین المللی می پذیرد.»​


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> @AmirPatriot @VEVAK @mohsen any comment?
> 
> «چرا ایران را به القاعده نسبت می‌دهند؟»
> 
> رضا نصری
> 
> در قانون اساسی آمریکا، «فرماندهی کُل قوای نظامی» برعهدهٔ رئیس‌جمهور است. اما وظیفهٔ اعلان جنگ، نظارت بر جنگ و مدیریت (مالی) آن - مطابق قانون اساسی و مطابق قانونی که متعاقباً توسط کنگره به تصویب رسید - به قوهٔ مقننه سپرده شده است. در نتیجه، برای اینکه رئيس‌جمهور ایالات متحده از نیروی نظامی خود به صورت وسیع استفاده کند، رسم است که کنگره مجوزی تحت عنوان «مجوز استفاده از نیروی نظامی» (موسوم به*) تصویب کند تا چارچوب جنگ و بعضاً مدت زمان آن را تعیین کند.
> 
> اما در سال ۲۰۰۱ - بعد از حادثهٔ ۱۱ سپتامبر - بدعت جدیدی در این حوزه پایه‌گذاری شد. در سال ۲۰۰۱، کنگرهٔ آمریکا مجوزی به تصویب رساند که مطابق آن دولت آمریکا می‌تواند برای سرکوب کسانی که مسئول عملیات تروریستی ۱۱ سپتامبر بوده‌اند - و همچنین کسانی که به آن‌ها پناه می‌دهند یا به نحوی به آن‌ها «کمک» می‌کنند - از نیروی نظامی استفاده کند. به عبارت دیگر، در بحبوحهٔ فضای هیجانی ۱۱ سپتامبر، کنگرهٔ آمریکا جملات و فرمول‌بندی این مجوز را به گونه‌ای انتخاب کرد که در عمل دولت بتواند دامنهٔ این مجوز جنگ را به سازمان‌ها، افراد و مناطق جغرافیایی مختلف بسط دهد و آنطور که صلاح می‌داند با نیروی نظامی خود وارد عمل شود.
> 
> از آن موقع تا امروز، همین «مجوز ۲۰۰۱» برای انجام عملیات و ورود نظامی آمریکا به ۱۴ کشور مختلف - از جمله افغانستان، عراق، یمن، فیلیپین، اتیوپی، سومالی، کنیا و حتی سوریه - مورد استناد قرار گرفته است. در همه این موارد نیز کافی بوده دولت آمریکا نشان دهد گروه مورد هدف او به نحوی به القاعده یا طالبان «منتسب» بوده است.
> 
> - در نتیجه، اینکه سازمان سیا به مدیریت یک فرد ضد ایرانی و جنگ‌طلب - به توصیه لابی‌های خاص مانند اف دی دی در ماه‌های اخیر به شدت در پی اثبات نسبت ایران و القاعده بوده، و اخیراً نیز «اسنادی» برای اثبات این ارتباط منتشر کرده، به هیچ عنوان اتفاقی نیست. این جریان‌ها، که از موانع موجود برای اخذ مجوز جدید برای استفاده از نیروی نظامی علیه ایران مطلع‌اند، در پی زمینه‌سازی برای تعمیمِ «مجوز ۲۰۰۱» به ایران هستند تا از این طریق راه را برای برخورد نظامی دولت ترامپ با ایران هموار کنند. علاوه بر این، آقای پومپئو (رئيس جدید سیا) و جریان‌های ضد ایرانی این «اسناد» را زمانی منتشر می‌کنند که بحث داغی در صحنه سیاسی آمریکا برای تمدید یا تجدید «مجوز ۲۰۰۱» برقرار است. در نتیجه، آن‌ها امید دارند از طریق انتشار این اسناد احیاناً بر زبان و فرمول‌بندی‌های «مجوز جدید» تاثیر بگذارند.
> 
> معتقدم لازم است هم افکار عمومیِ ایران از این ترفند‌ها مطلع شود تا انگیزهٔ واقعی کسانی را که احیاناً در رسانه‌های فارسی‌زبان برای «توجیه» این اقدام حاضر می‌شوند آگاه شود؛ و هم مقامات مسئول به افشای این ترفند‌ جدید بپردازند تا زمینه‌چینی و نقشهٔ جریان‌های ضد ایرانی را در نطفه خفه کنند.​
> @rezanasrichannel
> *AUMF
> 
> 
> حریری چرا استعفا کرد؟
> 
> مهدی مطهرنیا تحلیلگر مسائل سیاست خارجی در گفت و گو با فرارو گفت: «تئوری جنگ نامتعادل علیه ایران با انتشار اسناد سیا در ارتباط با ایران و القاعده به همراه استعفای عجیب و غریب و ناگهانی سعد حریری در خاک عربستان، با یک حرکت رسانه ای بسیار پیچیده و در عین حال موثر نشان دهنده عبور از فاز اقدام رسانه ای به جنگ روانی است. به بیان دیگر در تئوری جنگ های نامتعادل در سطح تحلیل کلان ظن آن وجود دارد که ابتدا عملیات رسانه ای، پس از آن جنگ روانی و در نهایت عملیات میدانی یعنی جنگ نظامی است.»
> 
> به گفته او "با اقدامات اخیر و سیگنال های موجود باید بگوییم که ایالات متحده آمریکا و هم پیمانان منطقه ای اش از جنگ رسانه ای خارج و به یک جنگ روانی وارد شده اند. این جنگ بر آن است تا افکار عمومی را در جهت برخورد مستقیم با ایران در ابعاد منطقه ای و بین المللی توجیه کند و بدین ترتیب جامعه بین الملل و نظام بین المللی را از منظر آمادگی افکار عمومی در جهت ضربه وارد ساختن به تهران آماده نماید."
> 
> این تحلیلگر افزود: «نوعی جنگ روانی آغاز شده است تا نشان دهنده خطرات امنیتی تهران برای منطقه و گستره بین المللی باشد و از این طریق با بزرگنمایی تهدید ایران به عنوان یک قدرت بزرگ منطقه ای، مخل نظم منطقه و نظام بین الملل زمینه های برخورد شدید تر در قالب تحریم های کاستا و سیدا آماده و سپس با تضعیف ایران و دولت مقاومت در تهران زمینه‌های آغاز کردن فاز سوم در افکار عمومی آماده شود.»
> 
> این استاد دانشگاه با اشاره به ارتباط استعفای حریری با این پروژه اظهار کرد: «لذا سعد حریری علت استعفای خود را با این وضعیت امکان ترور او مانند پدرش توسط هم پیمانان ایران در خاک لبنان خواند و به خاطر اینکه امنیت جانی خود را در برابر یک ترور احتمالی توجیه کند استعفای خود را در عربستان اعلام نمود. این ها گزاره هایی است که می خواهد افکار عمومی را به این سمت ببرد که ایران در لبنان همه کاره است، ترور رفیق حریری در چهارچوب اراده ایران صورت پذیرفته است، اکنون نیز ایران نفوذ بالایی در لبنان دارد و این نفوذ بالا متوجه حذف فیزیکی سعد حریری و گروه های هم پیمان با او و سپس انتشار این قدرت در کل منطقه است.»
> 
> مطهرنیا تاکید کرد: «به این ترتیب در قالب قدرت افکنی مجازی برای تهران، رویکرد ایران هراسی در منطقه و اسلام هراسی در نظام بین الملل صورت می پذیرد. با این روش افکار عمومی را نسبت به برخورد با ایران به عنوان مخل امنیت جهانی مجاب می سازند.»
> 
> این تحلیلگر مسائل بین الملل افزود: «این یک جنگ روانی است، اقدام رسانه ای نیست. فراموش نکنیم جنگ روانی حد فاصل عملیات نظامی با عملیات رسانه ای قرار دارد. اقدام سعد حریری و سیگنال های ارتباط ایران و القاعده - چه این ها درست باشد چه نادرست و چه حقیقت داشته باشد چه نداشته باشد در اصل ماجرا تفاوتی ایجاد نمی کند- اینها نشان دهنده گذر از عملیات رسانه ای به جنگ روانی و پیچیده تر شدن خطوط اصطکاک ایران با قدرت های منطقه ای و قدرت های فرامنطقه ای در آینده است.»
> 
> مطهرنیا در پاسخ به این سوال که ایران چه واکنش به وضعیت کنونی و فضاسازی های صورت گرفته باید نشان دهد، گفت: «ایران باید در آگاه سازی افکار عمومی اقدام رسانه ای بسیار شفافی را پیش بگیرد به گونه ای که نشان دهد ایران مخل امنیت منطقه نبوده است. ایران آنچه که بیان می کند در چهارچوب ایدئولوژی اسلامی و گسترش این ایدئولوژی به جهان پیرامونی است. این در حالی است که این ایدئولوژی با توجه به جغرافیای گسترده مخاطبان می تواند در درون خود مقاومت برانگیزد. شعار های جهانی، آزادی و آزادگی و برادری و صلح و امنیت جهانی است ما باید نشان دهیم که آنچه که انجام می دهیم فقط برای گسترش ایدئولوژی اسلامی نیست بلکه ایدئولوژی اسلامی را هم در خدمت تضمین آزادی و صلح و امنیت برای بشر می دانیم. تا بتوانیم ایران هراسی واسلام هراسی را کاهش دهیم.»
> 
> این کارشناس مسائل خاورمیانه با اشاره به مواضع اخیر محمد بن سلمان ولیعد عربستان سعودی افزود: «در این شرایط است که محمد بن سلمان در نظریه جدید خود می گوید عربستان می خواهد نماد و سمبل اسلام میانه رو در برابر تهران باشد که برانگیزاننده اسلام رادیکال است، این در حالی است که اسلام رادیکال چه از منظر القاعده و چه از منظر داعش محورانه آن بیشتر بر سنت رفتار و اقدام سیاسی برخاسته از عربستان متکی است.»
> 
> او گفت: «ایران عملیات رسانه ایش در سطح منطقه ای و بین المللی بدون توجه به محیط گسترده جهان امروز از منظر کوچک شدن در قالب یک اتاق شیشه ای صورت می پذیرد و بیش از آنکه به مخاطبان خود و کسانی که دارای تکثر و تنوع ادیان و مذاهب و گرایش های سیاسی و فرهنگی هستند، بنگرد به خواسته های و نیات و اراده خود رفرنس می دهد. اینجاست که آزادی خواهی در منطقه را به نام بیداری اسلامی تصویر می کند و با بیداری اسلامی تهران را مرکز یک جنبشی می داند که در کلیت جهان اسلام بر ضد دولت های اسلامی بر می خیزد.»
> 
> این تحلیلگر مسائل بین اللل تاکید کرد: «با استفاده از همین ادبیات است که اجماع منطقه ای بین دولت های عربی و اتصال این اجماع با تلاویو و سپس واشنگتن را بر ضد خود شکل می دهد. این شکل دادن در ابعاد گوناگون ایجاد می شود اما با این نحوه بیان، افکار عمومی حرکت علیه ایران را از طرف این کنشگران منطقه ای و بین المللی می پذیرد.»​


common Iranophobia and sanctions, Nothing more.


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> common Iranophobia and sanctions, Nothing more.


I don't think so, 
JCPoA is about to get abolished which means sanction would return, mother of sanction would be effected which consider the IRGC as a terrorists organization, missile program has been brought up as Iran means of defense, all the sudden the CIA found connections btw Iran and ALQ, Saudis started a political turmoil in Lebanon to put pressure on Hezballah, the secretary of state Rex Tilerson openly talks about regime change in Iran, besides Trump rhetoric . 
I am not saying they wanna attack Iran very soon but something is being coked up.


----------



## Stryker1982

raptor22 said:


> I don't think so,
> JCPoA is about to get abolished which means sanction would return, mother of sanction would be effected which consider the IRGC as a terrorists organization, missile program has been brought up as Iran means of defense, all the sudden the CIA found connections btw Iran and ALQ, Saudis started a political turmoil in Lebanon to put pressure on Hezballah, the secretary of state Rex Tilerson openly talks about regime change in Iran, besides Trump rhetoric .
> I am not saying they wanna attack Iran very soon but something is being coked up.



They won't abolish JCPOA, nor did they put IRGC as terrorists.

"No. The Department of State has not designated the IRGC as an FTO. "[10/13/2017] https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/faqs/Sanctions/Pages/faq_iran.aspx#535

And missile program was always criticized since the 80's, and tillerson has never said anything about regime change per say but he said "to support elements for peaceful transition of their government". I don't 100% know what he means by that though but I doesn't sound like warmongering, but it sounds threatening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> I don't think so,
> JCPoA is about to get abolished which means sanction would return, mother of sanction would be effected which consider the IRGC as a terrorists organization, missile program has been brought up as Iran means of defense, all the sudden the CIA found connections btw Iran and ALQ, Saudis started a political turmoil in Lebanon to put pressure on Hezballah, the secretary of state Rex Tilerson openly talks about regime change in Iran, besides Trump rhetoric .
> I am not saying they wanna attack Iran very soon but something is being coked up.


They will NEVER attack Iran, they are absolutely in defensive position, but we may do. جنگ بدر!

KSA is drowned in full chaos, their rhetoric is laughable and due to frustration, right now Mohammed bin Salman is even afraid of his shadow.

We are already at war, track it a thousand kilometers away from our borders!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Stryker1982 said:


> They won't abolish JCPOA, nor did they put IRGC as terrorists.
> 
> "No. The Department of State has not designated the IRGC as an FTO. "[10/13/2017] https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/faqs/Sanctions/Pages/faq_iran.aspx#535
> 
> And missile program was always criticized since the 80's, and tillerson has never said anything about regime change per say but he said "to support elements for peaceful transition of their government". I don't 100% know what he means by that though but I doesn't sound like warmongering, but it sounds threatening.



Sure once these new sanctions get effected and the congress alter the JCPoA for what they call it making it a better deal , the agreement would get abolished .. don't forget that even Europeans have supported Trump regarding Iran missile program and also regional issues in return of saving the deal ..surly Iran would decline talks over the aforementioned issues and then no deal. 

To support elements for peaceful transition of their government means regime change, in fact he was replying to a question about regime change in Iran:

Tillerson was asked on Wednesday whether the United States supports regime change inside Iran. He replied in the affirmative, saying that U.S. policy is driven by relying on “elements inside of Iran” to bring about “peaceful transition of that government.”​


----------



## N_Al40

My response:


----------



## yavar

*Yemeni resistance force Al-Mandab-1 Naval Cruise missile موشک کروز نیروی دریایی المندب مقاومت یمن*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

سرهنگ تركي المالكي عربستان: ایران به انصارالله مقاومت يمن موشک های بالستیک می دهد

عربستان: ایران نیروهای انصارالله را به موشک‌های بالستیک مجهز کرده است
ائتلاف متجاوز سعودی با این ادعا که ایران نیروهای انصارالله را به موشک‌های بالستیک مجهز کرده است، از بسته‌شدن تمام گذرگاه‌های هوایی، دریایی و زمینی یمن خبر داد
http://tn.ai/1566212

spokesman for the coalition forces ( Islamic NATO ) Colonel Turki al-Maliki in press conference in Saudi Arabia Riyadh said Iran provided Yenen Ansar Allah with ballistic missiles
http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/...Iran-provided-Houthis-with-ballistic-missiles


----------



## skyshadow

yavar said:


> *Yemeni resistance force Al-Mandab-1 Naval Cruise missile موشک کروز نیروی دریایی المندب مقاومت یمن*



حداقل رنگشونو عوض میکردن . اصلا شبیه موشک های ما نیست.


----------



## yavar

*Pakistan Army Chief Bajwa visit to Iran met Rouhani, Gen Baqeri, Zarif سفر ژنرال باجوا پاکستان*




Pakistan Army Chief Qamar Javed Bajwa visit to Iran Tehran met president Rouhani and Chiefs of Staff of the Iranian Armed Forces Major General Mohammad Baqeri and Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif.
http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/...taff-Qamar-Javed-Bajwa-terrorism-sectarianism


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> *Yemeni resistance force Al-Mandab-1 Naval Cruise missile موشک کروز نیروی دریایی المندب مقاومت یمن*


So are they Chinese missiles that had prior to the war or they smuggled it in after the war started. Are some Iranian export variant ? They look like the sayad 1 AAM with some modifications.


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

Iran IRGC Chief Major Gen. Jafari Rejects Trump claims about Iran missiles in Yemen baseless


----------



## Stryker1982

Parsipride said:


> So are they Chinese missiles that had prior to the war or they smuggled it in after the war started. Are some Iranian export variant ? They look like the sayad 1 AAM with some modifications.



Oh man, these guys keep coming with new surprises. This honestly look like Noor/Qader/C-802 missiles. Like 1:1 design. Interestingly enough, It doesn't seem like Yemen ever had any C-802 type designs in the past. 

So where did they come from?









I'd strongly recommend Saudi ships to stay 200+ km away from Yemen.


----------



## raptor22

Stryker1982 said:


> Oh man, these guys keep coming with new surprises. This honestly look like Noor/Qader/C-802 missiles. Like 1:1 design. Interestingly enough, It doesn't seem like Yemen ever had any C-802 type designs in the past.
> 
> So where did they come from?
> 
> View attachment 435473
> View attachment 435474
> 
> 
> I'd strongly recommend Saudi ships to stay 200+ km away from Yemen.


No I think these are C-801 ASM ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

raptor22 said:


> No I think these are C-801 ASM ...
> View attachment 435502
> View attachment 435511



aww damn, I confused my dreams with reality.

None the less, Al-Saud should tread carefully in the red sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Stryker1982 said:


> aww damn, I confused my dreams with reality.
> 
> None the less, Al-Saud should tread carefully in the red sea


Even if it be C-802 then again Yemen is one of its operators,


----------



## mohsen

*منوچهر متکی نشان عالی امپراتور ژاپن را دریافت کرد*




*منوچهر متکی وزیر خارجه اسبق کشورمان امروز (سه‌شنبه) با حضور در کاخ امپراتور ژاپن نشان عالی «خورشید تابان» را از امپراتور و نخست‌وزیر این کشور دریافت کرد.*

به گزارش گروه سیاست خارجی خبرگزاری فارس، منوچهر متکی وزیر خارجه پیشین پیش از ظهر امروز (سه‌شنبه) به وقت محلی با حضور در کاخ امپراتور ژاپن نشان عالی «خورشید تابان» (The Grand Cordon of the order of the Rising Sun) را طى آیین خاصى از امپراتور و نخست‌وزیر این کشور دریافت کرد.










براساس اعلام سفارت ژاپن در تهران، متکی به عنوان سفیر اسبق جمهوری اسلامی ایران در ژاپن و وزیر پیشین امور خارجه جمهوری اسلامی ایران، سهم بسزایی در ارتقای دوستی و تقویت روابط دوجانبه بین ایران و ژاپن داشته است.

براساس این گزارش، متکی در دورانی که عهده‌دار سفارت جمهوری اسلامی ایران در ژاپن طی سال‌های 1995 تا 1999 بوده در تقویت روابط دوجانبه بین دو کشور در زمینه‌های گوناگون مشارکت داشته‌ است.

براساس اعلام سفارت ژاپن در تهران، متکی در سال‌های 2005 تا 2010 و در زمانی که وزیر خارجه ایران بود، سه بار از ژاپن بازدید کرده و تلاش‌های بسیاری برای تقویت هر چه بیشتر روابط دو جانبه در سطوح بالا انجام داده است.

منوچهر متکى با دعوت رسمى شینزو آبه نخست‌وزیر ژاپن پس از اجلاس علمای مقاومت در بیروت، راهى توکیو شد تا در این آیین حضور پیدا کند.


----------



## yavar




----------



## Parsipride

*Last ISIS stronghold in Syria, Abu Kamal, totally liberated – Syrian Army*
*
An epic picture! 
*
*An Iranian Safir in the Battle field with the title "*
*Last ISIS stronghold in Syria, Abu Kamal, totally liberated – Syrian Army"*
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

The Independent

News
World
Middle East
*Saudi Arabia tells its citizens to leave Lebanon immediately*
'Due to the circumstances in the Lebanese Republic, the kingdom asks its citizens who are visiting or residing in the country to leave it as soon as possible'

Agencies 
Thursday 9 November 2017
_




Saudi Arabia has ordered its citizens out of Lebanon amid skyrocketing tensions between their two governments.

A brief statement carried by the state-run Saudi Press Agency called on all Saudis living in or visiting Lebanon to depart, and warned against travel to the country.

"Due to the circumstances in the Lebanese Republic, the kingdom asks its citizens who are visiting or residing" in the country to leave it as soon as possible, a Saudi Foreign Ministry source quoted by the agency said.


Lebanese Prime Minister Saad Hariri shocked his country Saturday when he announced in a televised statement out of Saudi Arabia that he was resigning. He has not been seen in Lebanon since.





READ MORE
*THE LEBANESE PRIME MINISTER'S RESIGNATION IS NOT ALL IT SEEMS*
He said his country had been taken hostage by the militant group Hezbollah, a partner in his coalition government and a major foe of Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia says it considers Hezbollah's participation in the Lebanese government an "act of war" against the kingdom.

Lebanese President Michel Aoun has said he will not consider the premier's resignation until the two meet in person.

Also on Thursday, Mr Hariri's political party called for his immediate return to Lebanon.

*WORLD NEWS IN PICTURES*



Following a meeting of his Saudi-aligned Future Party in Beirut on Thursday, the party issued a statement saying it was "necessary" for Hariri to return "to restore Lebanon's dignity and respect."

The statement read by former Prime Minister Fuad Saniora seemed to indicate that Mr Hariri is being held in Saudi Arabia against his will.

Mr Hariri resigned his post abruptly on Saturday in a strange, pre-recorded speech.

Young Syrian refugee haunted by relatives' deaths adapts to life in Lebanon
In his absence, Lebanon has been awash with speculation the 47-year old prime minister may be held against his will in Saudi Arabia. Saudi officials have denied Mr Hariri is under house arrest.

AP and Reuters




دوستان یه خبرای بزرگی در راه است کویت هم شهرونداش رو دستور داد به سرعت لبنان رو ترک کنن فکر میکنید قرار حمله بشه به حزب الله و حماس؟_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

*Saad Hariri’s Saudi Resignation: Good News for Iran and Hezbollah*

*by Aurélie Daher

At the end of October, Sunni Prime Minister of Lebanon Saad Hariri, an ally of the West and of Saudi Arabia, went to Riyadh for an official visit. On November 1, back in Beirut, he announced that the visit was successful, and that the Saudi regime maintains its support for the Lebanese government. This government was established a year ago, after two-and-a-half years of a harsh power struggle between Sunnis and Shias, an institutional crisis that had previously made experts fear the worst for Lebanon.

Ever since the political deal struck in late 2016, which eventually led to the election of Christian President Michel Aoun, intra-religious tension decreased significantly, and the government finally managed to make some serious progress on both political and economic grounds. Hariri reassured his compatriots that Riyadh was still backing the Lebanese cross-community agreement and did not intend to jeopardize the country’s stability.

On November 2, Prime Minister Hariri hosted Ali Akbar Velayati, senior foreign policy advisor to Ayatollah Khamenei. After saying that Saad Hariri was “a respectable man,” Velayati reaffirmed Tehran’s support for the Lebanese government and the country’s stability.

But on November 3, Hariri indicated that he had to return that same night to Riyadh to meet King Salman. In a detail that turned out later to have a major significance, he was asked by the Saudis to come alone, without his staff, not even with his chief of cabinet.

The next morning, Saad Hariri announced his official resignation as prime minister. In an address given live from Riyadh, he stated that he refused to see Lebanon placed under “external and internal” guardianship. His announcement was followed by a strong speech against Hezbollah and Iran, with a hostility that the Lebanese hadn’t heard from him for more than a year. He also threatened to “cut the hands” of Hezbollah and Iran, while also accusing them of plotting to assassinate him.

This announcement came as a blow to politicians in Beirut. Even in Hariri’s own party, major political figures denied having any clue of what had just happened. The army, the General Security Directorate, and even the police (who usually benefit from Hariri’s patronage) all denied the rumor of an assassination attempt. Hariri’s attitude was even more confusing because of his lack of communication. Except for a few Sunni radicals, many feared for the country’s stability. Even Hariri’s political allies officially regretted his resignation and expressed a firm refusal to go back to the years of tense rivalry between the various political actors.

After Hariri’s announcement, everyone awaited the address of Hezbollah’s secretary general, Hassan Nasrallah, a voice that matters both inside and outside Lebanon. It was rather clear that Sunnis as well as Shias were waiting to decide whether to take to the streets or not depending on his argumentation and tone. Nasrallah gave a moderate speech filled with questions regarding Hariri’s resignation. He accused Saudi Arabia of possibly forcing his resignation but refrained from blaming Hariri.

The greatest relief came from the Lebanese people. Contrary to Saudi expectations—given the fact that a large part of the official Saudi press sounds somehow enthusiastic at the prospect of imminent Lebanese sectarian chaos—Sunni and Shia districts remained calm. Not a single gathering, blockade, or riot was reported. On Twitter and Facebook, the Lebanese people were echoing their political leaders, wishing that Hariri would have at least resigned from Beirut “for the sake of credibility” and even “out of respect.”

But 24 hours later there was strong evidence that the prime minister was held hostage in Riyadh and forced to resign. His captivity was turned into a joke on social media with some users asking Hariri to “blink twice if you were forced to read your resignation speech.” On other photo-shopped pictures, Rafic Hariri (Saad’s father and former prime minister who was murdered in 2005) was seen rolling his eyes, with the words “I regret getting married and having kids.” Shias sent sarcastic though friendly messages of support to their Sunni acquaintances and friends, recommending “in case Hariri was indeed abducted” that they should “ask for the help of Hezbollah,” an “organization well-known for their expertise in freeing hostages.”

On November 6, a part of the Lebanese media finally reported that Hariri had been summoned to Saudi Arabia, against all expectations. He was placed under house arrest upon his arrival with limited and controlled access to his cell phone, and he was separated from his wife and children. Some sources claim that Hariri’s wife and children are currently banned from leaving Saudi Arabia until further notice in order to prevent any “change of heart” from the “former” prime minister after he returns to Beirut. The resignation speech was delivered in hand by Thamer al-Sabhane himself, a Saudi diplomat known for his anti-Shia tweets.

The Lebanese president and chief of parliament were said to have tried to get Hariri “ex-filtrated” with Egyptian and Jordanian help, whereas other officials, allies of the West, asked for an intervention from the French and British ambassadors. Hariri’s departure to Abu Dhabi brings no real answers: is Riyadh subcontracting the jailer’s job to the Emirates? Or is Hariri now free to go back home?

One thing is certain. The Saudi initiative was part of a larger plan to send a strong message to both Saudi and regional audiences: Hariri’s resignation, the arrest of dozens of princes and ministers, and the blockade on Yemen were coordinated to give the world a clear image of Saudi Arabia’s new posture.

In Lebanon however, things are already backfiring. The Saudi move had an unexpected result. Whereas Sunnis and Shias in Lebanon have seemed for the last 10 years incapable of sharing common ground on regional alliances, the “kidnapping” of their prime minister at the hands of his own Saudi boss managed to infuriate Hariri’s own community. On Sunday, Hariri’s party even praised Hassan Nasrallah, calling him a “responsible man” who placed above all the country’s “national interest,” a first in more than 10 years.

The entire country is now waiting for the return of the man whom the country’s officials still insist on calling “His Excellency the Prime Minister.” But if the resignation is to stand, the indignation triggered by Saudi Arabia’s demonstration of force, exceptionally shared by the Sunnis, would make it clear that Hezbollah will not have to go through much trouble to block a replacement that would overtly support the Saudis. If Riyadh’s plan of forcing Hariri to resign was to compel Lebanon to get tough on Hezbollah and push the country away from Iran’s influence, the kingdom has, at best, ejected itself from the Lebanese political game. In Tehran, officials are most likely busy opening a fine bottle of non-alcoholic champagne.

http://lobelog.com/saad-hariris-saudi-resignation-good-news-for-iran-and-hezbollah/
*


----------



## yavar




----------



## tirdad

mohsen said:


> *منوچهر متکی نشان عالی امپراتور ژاپن را دریافت کرد*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *منوچهر متکی وزیر خارجه اسبق کشورمان امروز (سه‌شنبه) با حضور در کاخ امپراتور ژاپن نشان عالی «خورشید تابان» را از امپراتور و نخست‌وزیر این کشور دریافت کرد.*
> 
> به گزارش گروه سیاست خارجی خبرگزاری فارس، منوچهر متکی وزیر خارجه پیشین پیش از ظهر امروز (سه‌شنبه) به وقت محلی با حضور در کاخ امپراتور ژاپن نشان عالی «خورشید تابان» (The Grand Cordon of the order of the Rising Sun) را طى آیین خاصى از امپراتور و نخست‌وزیر این کشور دریافت کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> براساس اعلام سفارت ژاپن در تهران، متکی به عنوان سفیر اسبق جمهوری اسلامی ایران در ژاپن و وزیر پیشین امور خارجه جمهوری اسلامی ایران، سهم بسزایی در ارتقای دوستی و تقویت روابط دوجانبه بین ایران و ژاپن داشته است.
> 
> براساس این گزارش، متکی در دورانی که عهده‌دار سفارت جمهوری اسلامی ایران در ژاپن طی سال‌های 1995 تا 1999 بوده در تقویت روابط دوجانبه بین دو کشور در زمینه‌های گوناگون مشارکت داشته‌ است.
> 
> براساس اعلام سفارت ژاپن در تهران، متکی در سال‌های 2005 تا 2010 و در زمانی که وزیر خارجه ایران بود، سه بار از ژاپن بازدید کرده و تلاش‌های بسیاری برای تقویت هر چه بیشتر روابط دو جانبه در سطوح بالا انجام داده است.
> 
> منوچهر متکى با دعوت رسمى شینزو آبه نخست‌وزیر ژاپن پس از اجلاس علمای مقاومت در بیروت، راهى توکیو شد تا در این آیین حضور پیدا کند.


منبع ؟؟؟

هیچ جا این اسم پیدا نشد.


----------



## mohsen

tirdad said:


> منبع ؟؟؟
> 
> هیچ جا این اسم پیدا نشد.


there is only one English line in that article, searching it in google will show a dozen of related links in the first page!

http://www.ir.emb-japan.go.jp/itprtop_fa/00_000130.html

*Ex-Iran FM receives Japanese national decoration*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

mohsen said:


> there is only one English line in that article, searching it in google will show a dozen of related links in the first page!
> 
> http://www.ir.emb-japan.go.jp/itprtop_fa/00_000130.html
> 
> *Ex-Iran FM receives Japanese national decoration*


پس چرا اینجا اسمش نیست ؟؟؟؟

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Rising_Sun


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> پس چرا اینجا اسمش نیست ؟؟؟؟
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Order_of_the_Rising_Sun


Probably nobody edited the article yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

Hack-Hook said:


> Probably nobody edited the article yet


نمی دونم چه مشکلی هست !!!

الان که می رم تو حساب ویکی،

میگه شما امکان ویرایش این صفحه رو ندارید !!!


----------



## skyshadow

Fox News




_IRAN

Published November 10, 2017
*US Air Force official: Iran behind attempted missile attack Saudi Arabia called 'act of war'*
Fox News







Shiite rebels in Yemen fired a ballistic missile aimed at Riyadh's King Khaled Airport last week. (Reuters)

Iran manufactured the ballistic missile that rocketed toward an airport in Saudi Arabia's capital last week, a top U.S. Air Force official in the Middle East said Friday, backing up what the Kingdom said was an "act of war" on the part of Iran.

Continue Reading Below


Lt. Gen. Jeffrey L. Harrigian, who oversees the Air Force's Central Command in Qatar, said remnants of the missile bore “Iranian markings."



Video
*Saudi Arabia crown prince vows to do more to stop extremism*
"To me, that connects the dots to Iran,” he told journalists at a news conference in Dubai ahead of the Dubai Air Show.

Saudi Arabia long has accused Iran of giving weapons to the Shiite rebels, known as Houthis, and their allies in the ongoing conflict in Yemen, though Tehran has just as long denied supplying them. Saudi Arabia supports the Yemen government, and the clashes between pro-government forces and the Houthis have become somewhat of a proxy war between Saudi Arabia and Iran, each of which have attempted to assert dominance throughout the region.

"To me, that connects the dots to Iran."

- Lt. Gen. Jeffrey L. Harrigan

There was no immediate reaction from Tehran to Harrigan’s comments.

Harrigian declined to offer any specifics on what type of missile U.S. officials believed had been fired toward the international airport, nor did he show any images of the debris after it was shot down by Saudi Arabia on Nov. 4. He also didn't explain how Iran would have evaded the blockade by the Saudi-led coalition, which intensified after the missile targeted Riyadh.

Continue Reading Below


"How they got it there is probably something that will continue to be investigated over time," Harrigan said. "What has been demonstrated and shown based on the findings of that missile is that it had Iranian markings on it. That in itself provides evidence of where it came from."

Saudi Arabia says it took down the missile near Riyadh's international airport, the deepest incursion yet by a missile into the Kingdom. Saudi Arabia's Foreign Ministry later said investigators examining the remains of the rocket found evidence proving "the role of Iranian regime in manufacturing them." It did not elaborate, though it also mentioned it found similar evidence after a July 22 missile launch. French President Emmanuel Macron similarly this week described the missile as "obviously" Iranian.

The kingdom on Monday called the attempted attack an "act of war" by Iran and vowed to retaliate.

SAUDI ARABIA VOWS RETALIATION FOR MISSILE LAUNCH 

The attempted missile strike was "a blatant act of military aggression by the Iranian regime and could rise to be considered as an act of war," the Saudi Press Agency said in a statement.

Saudi Arabia “reserves its right to respond to Iran in the appropriate time and manner, in accordance with international law and based on the right of self-defense," the statement continued.






U.S. Air Forces Central Commander in Qatar, Lt. Gen. Jeffrey L. Harrigian addresses members of the press in Dubai. (AP)

Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahram Qassemi responded by calling Saudi Arabia's claims "false, irresponsible, destructive and provocative," according to the Iranian news agency Tasnim.

Nikki Haley, the U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, said in a statement Tuesday the previous July launch that was referenced by Saudi Arabia involved an Iranian Qiam-1 -- a liquid-fueled, short-range Scud missile variant. Iran used a Qiam-1 in combat for the first time in June when it targeted ISIS militants in Syria.

The Houthis have described using Burkan-2 or "Volcano" Scud variants in their recent attacks, including the one Nov. 4. Those finless missiles are reminiscent of the Qiam, wrote Jeremy Binnie of Jane's Defense Weekly in a February analysis.

MORE SAUDIS ARRESTED IN $100 BILLION CORRUPTION SWEEP

Michael Knights, a fellow at The Washington Institute For Near East Policy who previously worked in Yemen, wrote in an analysis Thursday it is "not a stretch to believe that Tehran is supporting the Houthi missile program with technical advice and specialized components."

"After all, the Houthis have rapidly fielded three major new missile systems in less than two years while under wartime conditions and international blockade,” he said.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.


امریکا میگه موشک شلیک شده مدل قیام بوده یعنی عربستان تونسته کلاهک موشک قیام1 رو بزنه؟

_


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _IRAN
> 
> Published November 10, 2017
> *US Air Force official: Iran behind attempted missile attack Saudi Arabia called 'act of war'*
> Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiite rebels in Yemen fired a ballistic missile aimed at Riyadh's King Khaled Airport last week. (Reuters)
> 
> Iran manufactured the ballistic missile that rocketed toward an airport in Saudi Arabia's capital last week, a top U.S. Air Force official in the Middle East said Friday, backing up what the Kingdom said was an "act of war" on the part of Iran.
> 
> Continue Reading Below
> 
> 
> Lt. Gen. Jeffrey L. Harrigian, who oversees the Air Force's Central Command in Qatar, said remnants of the missile bore “Iranian markings."
> 
> 
> 
> Video
> *Saudi Arabia crown prince vows to do more to stop extremism*
> "To me, that connects the dots to Iran,” he told journalists at a news conference in Dubai ahead of the Dubai Air Show.
> 
> Saudi Arabia long has accused Iran of giving weapons to the Shiite rebels, known as Houthis, and their allies in the ongoing conflict in Yemen, though Tehran has just as long denied supplying them. Saudi Arabia supports the Yemen government, and the clashes between pro-government forces and the Houthis have become somewhat of a proxy war between Saudi Arabia and Iran, each of which have attempted to assert dominance throughout the region.
> 
> "To me, that connects the dots to Iran."
> 
> - Lt. Gen. Jeffrey L. Harrigan
> 
> There was no immediate reaction from Tehran to Harrigan’s comments.
> 
> Harrigian declined to offer any specifics on what type of missile U.S. officials believed had been fired toward the international airport, nor did he show any images of the debris after it was shot down by Saudi Arabia on Nov. 4. He also didn't explain how Iran would have evaded the blockade by the Saudi-led coalition, which intensified after the missile targeted Riyadh.
> 
> Continue Reading Below
> 
> 
> "How they got it there is probably something that will continue to be investigated over time," Harrigan said. "What has been demonstrated and shown based on the findings of that missile is that it had Iranian markings on it. That in itself provides evidence of where it came from."
> 
> Saudi Arabia says it took down the missile near Riyadh's international airport, the deepest incursion yet by a missile into the Kingdom. Saudi Arabia's Foreign Ministry later said investigators examining the remains of the rocket found evidence proving "the role of Iranian regime in manufacturing them." It did not elaborate, though it also mentioned it found similar evidence after a July 22 missile launch. French President Emmanuel Macron similarly this week described the missile as "obviously" Iranian.
> 
> The kingdom on Monday called the attempted attack an "act of war" by Iran and vowed to retaliate.
> 
> SAUDI ARABIA VOWS RETALIATION FOR MISSILE LAUNCH
> 
> The attempted missile strike was "a blatant act of military aggression by the Iranian regime and could rise to be considered as an act of war," the Saudi Press Agency said in a statement.
> 
> Saudi Arabia “reserves its right to respond to Iran in the appropriate time and manner, in accordance with international law and based on the right of self-defense," the statement continued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Forces Central Commander in Qatar, Lt. Gen. Jeffrey L. Harrigian addresses members of the press in Dubai. (AP)
> 
> Iranian Foreign Ministry spokesman Bahram Qassemi responded by calling Saudi Arabia's claims "false, irresponsible, destructive and provocative," according to the Iranian news agency Tasnim.
> 
> Nikki Haley, the U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, said in a statement Tuesday the previous July launch that was referenced by Saudi Arabia involved an Iranian Qiam-1 -- a liquid-fueled, short-range Scud missile variant. Iran used a Qiam-1 in combat for the first time in June when it targeted ISIS militants in Syria.
> 
> The Houthis have described using Burkan-2 or "Volcano" Scud variants in their recent attacks, including the one Nov. 4. Those finless missiles are reminiscent of the Qiam, wrote Jeremy Binnie of Jane's Defense Weekly in a February analysis.
> 
> MORE SAUDIS ARRESTED IN $100 BILLION CORRUPTION SWEEP
> 
> Michael Knights, a fellow at The Washington Institute For Near East Policy who previously worked in Yemen, wrote in an analysis Thursday it is "not a stretch to believe that Tehran is supporting the Houthi missile program with technical advice and specialized components."
> 
> "After all, the Houthis have rapidly fielded three major new missile systems in less than two years while under wartime conditions and international blockade,” he said.
> 
> The Associated Press contributed to this report.
> 
> 
> امریکا میگه موشک شلیک شده مدل قیام بوده یعنی عربستان تونسته کلاهک موشک قیام1 رو بزنه؟
> _


Bullshit . Qiam has a 750 km range while Yemen - Riyadh distance is around 1000km
Now if Yemen army magically managed to increase the range of the missile by 33% then that's something else.

Its another bullshit tactic from them for brainwashing the masses . if it was Qiam they could show missile body intact but they even failed to show the warhead with its supposedly Iranian marking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tirdad

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls057252241/

لیست فیلم های ضد ایرانی !!!

2 فیلم ضد عرب معرفی کنید،

البته اگر ارباتون ناراحت نمیشه !!!


----------



## Hack-Hook

tirdad said:


> http://www.imdb.com/list/ls057252241/
> 
> لیست فیلم های ضد ایرانی !!!
> 
> 2 فیلم ضد عرب معرفی کنید،
> 
> البته اگر ارباتون ناراحت نمیشه !!!


زیاد حالت خوش نیست ولی باشه من چند تا فیلم بهت میگم که تماشا کنی حالشان را ببری
ولی اگه چیزی میخواهی چرا خودت دنبالش نمیری . حداقل چرا مودبانه رفتار نمیکنی
*You Don't Mess with the Zohan (2008)*
*The Dictator (2012)*
American Sniper (2014)
True Lies (1994)
*Sex and the City 2 (2010)*
*Aladdin (1992)*
(did you knew originally it was the opening lyric
"Oh, I come from a land, from a faraway place. Where the caravan camels roam. Where they cut off your ear if they don't like your face. It's barbaric, but hey, it's home.")

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111503/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tirdad

Hack-Hook said:


> زیاد حالت خوش نیست ولی باشه من چند تا فیلم بهت میگم که تماشا کنی حالشان را ببری
> ولی اگه چیزی میخواهی چرا خودت دنبالش نمیری . حداقل چرا مودبانه رفتار نمیکنی



نه حالم خوش نیست !!!

تازه فهمیدی ؟

توقع داری با این همه بدبختی تو مملکتم، حالم خوش باشه ؟؟؟

یه مشت عرب پرست ریدن تو این مملکت !!!

مرزبانمونو می کشن، باید خفه خون بگیریم،

ولی فقط کافیه یه جمله بنویسی اسلام بده

تا 100 تا اخطار بگیری !!!

من خائن نیستم،

عرب پرستم نیستم.

کل اعراب فدای ایران و ایرانی.

نه مثل شعار کفتارهای حکومت،

که میگن کل ایران، فدای یه تاری موی اعراب !!!


----------



## OldTwilight

tirdad said:


> نه حالم خوش نیست !!!
> 
> تازه فهمیدی ؟
> 
> توقع داری با این همه بدبختی تو مملکتم، حالم خوش باشه ؟؟؟
> 
> یه مشت عرب پرست ریدن تو این مملکت !!!
> 
> مرزبانمونو می کشن، باید خفه خون بگیریم،
> 
> ولی فقط کافیه یه جمله بنویسی اسلام بده
> 
> تا 100 تا اخطار بگیری !!!
> 
> من خائن نیستم،
> 
> عرب پرستم نیستم.
> 
> کل اعراب فدای ایران و ایرانی.
> 
> نه مثل شعار کفتارهای حکومت،
> 
> که میگن کل ایران، فدای یه تاری موی اعراب !!!



برادران لاریجانی که ریاست دو قوه را برعهده دارند ، متولد عراق هستند و همین حالا می توانند شناسنامه ی عراقی بگیرند . شما تا آخرش رو بخون .


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB1 "Negah Yek" interview with Amir-Abdollahian: region نگاه یک / امیرعبداللهیان*


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*U.S AF LT. Gen. Harrigian: ballistic missile fired by Yemen has Iranian markings موشک یمن ایرانی بود*




U.S. Air Force commander in the Mideast LT. Gen. Jeffrey Harrigian: said that Iran manufactured the ballistic missile fired by Yemen toward the Saudi capital. He said remnants of the missile bore "Iranian markings.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...151f5ca6168_story.html?utm_term=.f0ecf1a0873a

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

yavar said:


> *U.S AF LT. Gen. Harrigian: ballistic missile fired by Yemen has Iranian markings موشک یمن ایرانی بود*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force commander in the Mideast LT. Gen. Jeffrey Harrigian: said that Iran manufactured the ballistic missile fired by Yemen toward the Saudi capital. He said remnants of the missile bore "Iranian markings.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...151f5ca6168_story.html?utm_term=.f0ecf1a0873a


It's the important part of the confrence


> Harrigian declined to offer any specifics on what type of missile U.S. officials believed it was, nor did he show any images of the debris. He also didn’t explain how Iran evaded the blockade by the Saudi-led coalition, which intensified after the missile targeting Riyadh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> *U.S AF LT. Gen. Harrigian: ballistic missile fired by Yemen has Iranian markings موشک یمن ایرانی بود*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Air Force commander in the Mideast LT. Gen. Jeffrey Harrigian: said that Iran manufactured the ballistic missile fired by Yemen toward the Saudi capital. He said remnants of the missile bore "Iranian markings.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...151f5ca6168_story.html?utm_term=.f0ecf1a0873a



It’s the same old story 
same old song and dance

Just like every time the terrorists strike in Europe, they happen to always carry their passports. 

This missile had a Made in Iran stamp and Khamenei signed it him self .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Its funny the pictures of the missile was so confidential that he could not show them to the people of USA but KSA media could post them on the net for everyone to see and the part are clearly belongs to Borkan not Qiam-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OldTwilight

mohammad45 said:


> @haman10



ملت ظاهرکاری و فوتوشاپ کار + مسئولین ریاکار

یک ماه دیگه از این مردم به جزء در دعواهای سیاسی ، یادی نمی شود.


----------



## Muhammed45

OldTwilight said:


> ملت ظاهرکاری و فوتوشاپ کار + مسئولین ریاکار
> 
> یک ماه دیگه از این مردم به جزء در دعواهای سیاسی ، یادی نمی شود.


فکر نکنم هیچ احمقی بخواد از این صحنه ها استفاده سیاسی بکنه. 
تسلیت به این عزیزان داغ دیده حداقل انسانیته


----------



## yavar




----------



## agarrao a las kalandrakas

@yavar 
Bro, what do you think about USA troops inside Syria, "helping" SDF forces? 
Will there be direct fighting between Axis of Resistance and USA troops? Will Axis accept and allow permanent USA bases in Syria? (now there are more than 10 US bases in Syria...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scimitar19

*@agarrao a las kalandrakas*

well if you recall what happened in Lebanon with regards to US troops, I might argue that similar scenario can happen with US troops as well.


----------



## yavar

agarrao a las kalandrakas said:


> Bro, what do you think about USA troops inside Syria, "helping" SDF forces?



SDF is new terrorist tool after ISIL fully already defeated and no longer has any footholle in Lebanon Syria and Iraq, and same with Al Nusra soon will be eliminated, U.S planners rushed to Iraqi Kurdistan scenario to keep us busy and make sure we start wasting our resources in Iraq Kurdistan which you already know how Qassem Soleimani finish that.
now the 4th phase is destabilization of Lebanon or even get in it to some sort of conflict or civil war or ............
which will be defeated no doubt and U.S want be able to get anything out of Lebanon .
the 5th Phase will be SDF terrorist using them alone or with Israeli air campaign to
be able to capture more of Dir Al-Zour oil and gas filed for de facto future partition of region with aim of father destabilization and keeping the region divided and more waste of our resources so we have ongoing endless wars
remember the old game divide, rule, conquer



agarrao a las kalandrakas said:


> Will there be direct fighting between Axis of Resistance and USA troops?


yes but it will be done in smart way



agarrao a las kalandrakas said:


> Will Axis accept and allow permanent USA bases in Syria? (now there are more than 10 US bases in Syria...)



yes but with high ongoing cost in blood and treasure
which will eventually led to U.S to recalculate in its passion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agarrao a las kalandrakas

yavar said:


> yes but it will be done in smart way



"Smart way"?? I understand some "stealthy way", not known for public opinion in the rest of the world.



yavar said:


> yes but with high ongoing cost in blood and treasure
> which will eventually led to U.S to recalculate in its passion



So if US retain some military bases inside Syria, this will mean a defeat for Axis of Resistance, and these bases will mean future chaos, desestabilization, wars, terror...

Is not there any way for Axis to expel out US from Syria and Irak, definitely?


----------



## yavar

*Iran and Ghana signing several cooperation documents ایران و غنا امضای چند سند همکاری*


----------



## yavar

*Iran red crescent air assist after 7.3 Magnitude Earthquake هلال احمر امداد بلگردی پس از زلزله ۷.۳*


----------



## yavar




----------



## Parsipride

Pay attention after the 54 second mark of the video; they are speaking Farsi. 






Warehouses Full of US-Made 'Lethal Weapons' Found by Syrian Army (PHOTOS, VIDEO)

The Syrian Army has liberated new quarters of Deir ez-Zor from Daesh terrorists. During the operation the army found large warehouses with a huge number of lethal weapons. The Syrian military source told Sputnik Arabic what exactly these warehouses were storing.

According to the Syrian military source there were a lot of US-made weapons and military equipment of Western European and Israeli production. Apart from M-16 automatic rifles there were TOW anti-tank missile systems and 155 mm US field guns. 

“There were also Hummers, which were either used to transport peopleor were stuffed with bombs inside ready to explode. Israeli intelligence reconnaissance aircraft and a modern Israeli protective suit for conducting sapper work have also been found,” the source told Sputnik Arabic.

The source also said that tech for air and ground reconnaissance, satellite communications and bags with C-4 explosives were also discovered inside these warehouses.

There were also boxes with ammunition and weapons stored in the underground shelters, while tanks and cars were covered with a camouflage net to protect against Russian and Syrian airstrikes.

https://sputniknews.com/military/201711151059132813-warehouse-us-weapons-syria-video/



agarrao a las kalandrakas said:


> "Smart way"?? I understand some "stealthy way", not known for public opinion in the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> So if US retain some military bases inside Syria, this will mean a defeat for Axis of Resistance, and these bases will mean future chaos, desestabilization, wars, terror...
> 
> Is not there any way for Axis to expel out US from Syria and Irak, definitely?



Only time will tell. If history is to repeat it self, the American will be packing.


----------



## raptor22

@xenon54 is it true?


----------



## asena_great

raptor22 said:


> @xenon54 is it true?


kot(coat) = jean 
yarin = tomorrow 
deniz = sea


----------



## skyshadow

http://www.jpost.com/Opinion/Iran-puts-finishing-touches-on-its-bridge-to-the-Golan-514475


----------



## yavar

*Iran Leader adviser Velayati: We don't need France Macron permission for our defense ولایتی به مکرون*


----------



## yavar

*Turkey Erdogan: my name, Ataturkm photo was used as target practice in NATO exercise ترکیه اردوغان*


----------



## skyshadow

The construction of advanced warship by Iran in North Korea and for North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

skyshadow said:


> The construction of advanced warship by Iran in North Korea and for North Korea.
> 
> View attachment 437932


more detail?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

raptor22 said:


> more detail?


اطلاعات دقیقی ندارم مثل اینکه چند سال پیش کره شمالی اعلام کرده طی امضای قرار داد همکاری ایران میخواهد براشون یه ناوچه مدرن و مجهز بسازه ولی اینطور که از عکس مشخصه این خیلی بزرگتر یه ناوچه هست حالا من میگردم اطلاعات مفیدی پیدا کردم مطمنن با شما هم به اشتراک میزارم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

raptor22 said:


> more detail?


*مشرق نیوز*


کد خبر 653187
تاریخ انتشار: ۱۸ آبان ۱۳۹۵ - ۱۵:۵۲

*عکس/ ساخت ناو پنهانکار در کره شمالی*
_




تصویری از ساخت یک شناور رزمی با طراحی پنهانکار در کره شمالی در فضای مجازی پخش شده است. طول این شناور در حدود 77 متر بوده و به دو تیر موشک Kumsong-3 مسلح شده است. موشک های سطح به هوای کوتاه برد و پرتابگر اژدر دیگر سلاح های این ناو هستند، توان پذیرش بالگرد نیز برای این ناو وجود دارد.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## Parsipride

*A commander in Iran's elite Revolutionary Guards and a lower-ranking Iranian fighter have been killed fighting Islamic State in Syria in recent days, Iranian media reported on Sunday.

The Revolutionary Guards, Iran’s most powerful military force which also oversees an economic empire worth billions of dollars, have been fighting in support of Syrian president Bashar al-Assad for several years.

An Iranian official told the Tasnim news agency last year that more than 1,000 Iranians have been killed in Syria. Senior members of the Guards have been among those killed.


Iranian Revolutionary Guards commander, another fighter, killed in Syria: Iranian media*

*RIP*

*https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1DJ0N9*


----------



## Babur The Uzbek Tiger

Irani people are fighting for their country's interests in foreign lands, and in such a manner that their actions are legitimized by the world community and they also get to kill Wahhabi terrorists, the scourge of the world. Such a perfect example of power projection for Pakistan to study.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Parsipride

Babur The Uzbek Tiger said:


> Irani people are fighting for their country's interests in foreign lands, and in such a manner that their actions are legitimized by the world community and they also get to kill Wahhabi terrorists, the scourge of the world. Such a perfect example of power projection for Pakistan to study.



Mashallah brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

*Iran's growing military power*





Zio site


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Stryker1982

yavar said:


>


Amazing, while our president is to scared to leave his car surrounded by an army of guards, atleast he has the decently to personally meet those hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

https://news.stanford.edu/2017/08/08/americans-weigh-nuclear-war/

Read the whole thing. 

Just sick...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Ayatollah Khamenei response to letter by Haj Qassem Suleimani ایت الله خامنه‌ای به قاسم سلیمانی*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

@New whats up? Long time not seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Iran-allows-women-weightlifters-to-compete-internationally-515094


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> @New whats up? Long time not seen.


Hey mate, I'm fine thanks.
How are you? not seeing you around in a while, how's the life?
Not much participating in discussions but I do visit here once in a while, hope to hear more from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

New said:


> Hey mate, I'm fine thanks.
> How are you? not seeing you around in a while, how's the life?
> Not much participating in discussions but I do visit here once in a while, hope to hear more from you.


Im fine thanks, fighting in Turkish section sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## N_Al40

Inauguration of Rear Admiral Habibollah Sayyari as Deputy Coordinator for the Iranian Army (notice Amir Pourdastan in the last photo):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


>



It has happened in History.Always Someone close betrays and sells out the leader. Judah betrayed Jesus Christ. I hope the establishment is wide awake. He explicitly said that IRCG generals were killed part of US joint operations.



yavar said:


>



Sell out Cunt! Obviously her email was hacked. They even had a copy of her pay stub.


----------



## N_Al40

Parsipride said:


> It has happened in History.Always Someone close betrays and sells out the leader. Judah betrayed Jesus Christ. I hope the establishment is wide awake. He explicitly said that IRCG generals were killed part of US joint operations.
> 
> 
> 
> Sell out Cunt! Obviously her email was hacked. They even had a copy of her pay stub.



Agreed.

Nothing angers me more than Irani sell outs hoping for a ‘better’ Iran by colluding with anti-Iran elements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rahi2357

Mysterious radio station that repeats "buzz" sound for more than 40 years .


"
*UVB-76*, also known as "*The Buzzer*", is the nickname given by radio listeners to a shortwave radio station that broadcasts on the frequency 4625 kHz. It broadcasts a short, monotonous 

 buzz tone , repeating at a rate of approximately 25 tones per minute, 24 hours per day. Sometimes, the buzzer signal is interrupted and a voice transmission in Russian takes place. The first reports were made of a station on this frequency in 1973."
"
Sometimes the buzzing sound is interrupted and a voice message is broadcast. These messages are usually given in Russian by a live voice, and follow a fixed format. An example of such a message:

At 21:00 UTC on December 24, 1997:

Ya UVB-76, Ya UVB-76. 180 08 BROMAL 74 27 99 14. Boris, Roman, Olga, Mikhail, Anna, Larisa. 7 4 2 7 9 9 1 4 "

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/UVB-76

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

N_Al40 said:


> https://news.stanford.edu/2017/08/08/americans-weigh-nuclear-war/
> 
> Read the whole thing.
> 
> Just sick...


I did a blog post on this a while ago, if you are interested.

https://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/09/bloodthirsty-america.html

@Iranm you still onboard with the idea of the forum?

I had a look at some free hosting sites and they're pretty bad... Whoever makes it will have to pay for it.


----------



## N_Al40

AmirPatriot said:


> I did a blog post on this a while ago, if you are interested.
> 
> https://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/09/bloodthirsty-america.html
> 
> @Iranm you still onboard with the idea of the forum?
> 
> I had a look at some free hosting sites and they're pretty bad... Whoever makes it will have to pay for it.



That’s awesome! Thanks Amir jahn[emoji1360]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## New

xenon54 said:


> Im fine thanks, fighting in Turkish section sometimes.


Wish you luck, dear my friend .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Iran IRGC Quds Haj Qassem Soleimani among Iranian combat forces in Al-BuKamal Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB1 "Negah Yek" interview with Gen Salami:terrorism, Europe,region , سردار سلامی*


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> Wish you luck, dear my friend .


my dear friend @New long time no see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> Iran IRGC Quds Haj Qassem Soleimani among Iranian combat forces in Al-BuKamal Syria



in my opinion, he shouldnt be there, loosing him on the battlefield would be devastating
Moassad/Cia will try to assasinate him, one sniper, one precise artilerie shot, that was it
Some weeks ago a top russian general was killed by an precise artillerie shell (us army giving coordinates to daesh/kurs)


----------



## skyshadow

سلام دوستان اخبار میگنه قاسم سلیمانی توی سوریه زخمی شده توی درگیری کسی میدونه خبری ازش هست که حالش چطوره؟


----------



## abol.dexter

skyshadow said:


> سلام دوستان اخبار میگنه قاسم سلیمانی توی سوریه زخمی شده توی درگیری کسی میدونه خبری ازش هست که حالش چطوره؟


چرته // شبیه شایعه درجه سپهبدی ایشون !!!


----------



## skyshadow

خ


abol.dexter said:


> چرته // شبیه شایعه درجه سپهبدی ایشون !!!



خدا کنه .اره شنیدم همجا میگفتن ارتشبد و سپهبد ولی بعد تکذیب شد


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Draco.IMF said:


> in my opinion, he shouldnt be there, loosing him on the battlefield would be devastating
> Moassad/Cia will try to assasinate him, one sniper, one precise artilerie shot, that was it
> Some weeks ago a top russian general was killed by an precise artillerie shell (us army giving coordinates to daesh/kurs)



You don't understand Shias and the importance they give to consept of Martyrdom!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> You don't understand Shias and the importance they give to consept of Martyrdom!


You think Sunnis don't? 

..

P. S: sup homies.



N_Al40 said:


> View attachment 439159
> View attachment 439160



Shyt terminator T300... Is Iranian


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

I'm sad for Mahmoud .... I hate Larijanies


----------



## N_Al40

http://amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/the...-forces-during-2016-hostage-crisis?source=dam

I find this concerning on Iran’s part. 

Though they weren’t oblivious to this:


----------



## N_Al40

With English Translation:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Where the hell is @SOHEIL. Jan and my bro @haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Where the hell is @SOHEIL. Jan and my bro @haman10


bro, if one day i visit pakistan (inshaallah) visiting you is a MUST.

honored to be your brother. Still here and breathing

how are you doing? whats up in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

IRIN Iranian Army Navy made-Digital Autopilot / Torpedo Combustion Fuel / Raad aerial defence Project / Makran 921 4x4 2.5-Ton Truck/Damavand unmanned fast boat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> bro, if one day i visit pakistan (inshaallah) visiting you is a MUST.
> 
> honored to be your brother. Still here and breathing
> 
> how are you doing? whats up in Pakistan?



Anytime my brother... You are always welcome in your brothers house. 


But I have a feeling I will be visiting Iran next year... Soon.... My mother has been wishing to visit all Holy Shrines in Iran and Iraq... 
Apart from that.. I'm going to be a father next month.. Inshallah. 

What bout you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## New

asena_great said:


> my dear friend @New long time no see


Hey dear, How are you?
Glad to see you too, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Where the hell is @SOHEIL. Jan and my bro @haman10



Here !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Anytime my brother... You are always welcome in your brothers house.
> 
> 
> But I have a feeling I will be visiting Iran next year... Soon.... My mother has been wishing to visit all Holy Shrines in Iran and Iraq...
> Apart from that.. I'm going to be a father next month.. Inshallah.
> 
> What bout you..


Alhamdulilah!! mashaallah!! is it a boy or a girl? i like to have a daughter in future, lol.

i'd love to host you if you ever visit. that'll be an honor.

me, i'm still studying medicine. i've got 6 more months to go before graduation. its been a very difficult journey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

حاج قاسم سلیمانی المیادین سوریه

Iran IRGC Quds, Maj. Gen. Haj Qassem Soleimani, commanding operation of the liberation of the town of Al-Mayadeen in Deir Al-Azurb Syia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

yavar said:


> حاج قاسم سلیمانی المیادین سوریه
> 
> Iran IRGC Quds, Maj. Gen. Haj Qassem Soleimani, commanding operation of the liberation of the town of Al-Mayadeen in Deir Al-Azurb Syia


Every time I watch one of these videos I get so scared... sitting up in the open like that with not so much as a ballistic vest or helmet. Nothing. A sniper, a UAV, anything could martyr him... argh, why does he do this.


----------



## Draco.IMF

AmirPatriot said:


> Every time I watch one of these videos I get so scared... sitting up in the open like that with not so much as a ballistic vest or helmet. Nothing. A sniper, a UAV, anything could martyr him... argh, why does he do this.



my words, he shouldnt be there
and if, he should command from an command bunker, protected...

and also, why, for gods sake, they release this video on youtube, so enemies can watch?
this stuff is classified, i dont know, some guys there have no brain

showing a clip of generals and military how they plan a movement, yes thats very intelligent
some can call this "fearless/proud/brave", i call this simply STUPID

Or he was walking ON THE TOP of sandwalls, like "HI MOSSAD SNIPER, CATCH ME IF YOU CAN", i couldnt believe it!

Mossad & CIA is thankfull for sharing intel, im not surprised that so many Iranian/Syrian generals and commanders were killed during this war...

i will be not surprised when Gen. Soleimani will be soon taken out by a sniper or precise artillery

in a clip yesterday i saw him and some guys crouching by incoming bullets

This is STUPIDITY! Someone mistaken "MARTYRDOM" with pure STUPIDITY.

please watch this clip and tell me this is "clever" what he does

1:17 bullets incoming
1:39 walking on top of sandwalls "Hello Mossad!"


----------



## Parsipride

Ghassem Soleimani is one the most iconic and prominent military figures of our country in modern times. He should not be parading around the front lines like he is going for a walk in the park. This man needs to be back in Iran so he can train the future Ghassem Soleimanis .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

New said:


> Hey dear, How are you?
> Glad to see you too, bro.


good in middle of our 2nd midterm  no longer active in PDF 


haman10 said:


> Alhamdulilah!! mashaallah!! is it a boy or a girl? i like to have a daughter in future, lol.
> 
> i'd love to host you if you ever visit. that'll be an honor.
> 
> me, i'm still studying medicine. i've got 6 more months to go before graduation. its been a very difficult journey.


6 month damn haman u are a great man medicine is the most difficult department in university GZ






i cant wait to see you become HAMAN MD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

asena_great said:


> good in middle of our 2nd midterm  no longer active in PDF
> 
> 6 month damn haman u are a great man medicine is the most difficult department in university GZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait to see you become HAMAN MD


Thank you bro, thats so nice of you to say  
wish the best for you as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Beautiful scene and music
Air France pilot Guillaume Laffon shot a stunning video of Iran from up in the sky

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

تبریک میگم به همه برادر هام جام جهانی افتادیم با گروه مرگ .ولی امیدوارم که بازی های خوبی رو به نمایش بگذاریم.

پرتقال 
اسپانیا
مراکش
ایران


----------



## Zathura

skyshadow said:


> تبریک میگم به همه برادر هام جام جهانی افتادیم با گروه مرگ .ولی امیدوارم که بازی های خوبی رو به نمایش بگذاریم.
> 
> پرتقال
> اسپانیا
> مراکش
> ایران



This is AWESOME! This is the only way that Iran gets to play world class teams. People who run the football federation in Iran are a bunch of incompetent thieves that will never organise any good matches with quality teams in the world consistently, so that's the only chance we get to see our beloved team shine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Zathura said:


> This is AWESOME! This is the only way that Iran gets to play world class teams. People who run the football federation in Iran are a bunch of incompetent thieves that will never organise any good matches with quality teams in the world consistently, so that's the only chance we get to see our beloved team shine!



I agree with you. The Iranian national team has shown that they play much better in front of the world-class teams . And this experience is very good for our players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

BREAKING NEWS: Israel targets Iranian Military Base in Syria


----------



## N_Al40

This is BIG news:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> Alhamdulilah!! mashaallah!! is it a boy or a girl? i like to have a daughter in future, lol.
> 
> i'd love to host you if you ever visit. that'll be an honor.
> 
> me, i'm still studying medicine. i've got 6 more months to go before graduation. its been a very difficult journey.


Dont know brother... whatever Almighty blesses us with.. 

Inshallah... I would love to meet you.. and if you are even in Pak.. message me... you are always welcome to my house.



SOHEIL said:


> Here !


Hows life goin Soheil jan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran IRIB 2 program "Bedone Tarof" Alireza Karimi refusing to wrestle with Israeli wrestler

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hows life goin Soheil jan...



As shitty as always


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SOHEIL said:


> As shitty as always

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Hello friends. Yemen fired a ballistic missile at a Dubai nuclear power plant in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

ایران افتتاح رسمی فاز نخست بندر شهید بهشتی چابهار
ایران هندوستان افغانستان عمان
Iran official opening of the first phase of Shahid Beheshti Foreign-Trade Zone, Chabahar sea port
Iran India Afghanistan Oman


----------



## yavar




----------



## Draco.IMF

Houthis firing missile toward a UAE nuclear plant
can someone identify this missile? It has a booster added, looks like a cruise missile


----------



## AmirPatriot

Draco.IMF said:


> Houthis firing missile toward a UAE nuclear plant
> can someone identify this missile? It has a booster added, looks like a cruise missile



That is Soumar, through and through!

What the **** is actually going on? Who the hell gave clearance for this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

AmirPatriot said:


> That is Soumar, through and through!
> 
> What the **** is actually going on? Who the hell gave clearance for this?



SOUMAR? Are you sure?!?!

That's insane if that's the case. 

Is it not maybe an old Soviet or NK missile that has been converted?


----------



## AmirPatriot

N_Al40 said:


> SOUMAR? Are you sure?!?!
> 
> That's insane if that's the case.
> 
> Is it not maybe an old Soviet or NK missile that has been converted?



It looks EXACTLY like a ground launched Kh-55.

And the ONLY country to have modified a Kh-55 for launching from the ground is *Iran.

We have no plausible deniability.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

AmirPatriot said:


> It looks EXACTLY like a ground launched Kh-55.
> 
> And the ONLY country to have modified a Kh-55 for launching from the ground is *Iran.
> 
> We have no plausible deniability.*
> 
> View attachment 440543
> 
> View attachment 440544



Man khaley motajab.

You raise a good point on Iran being the only nation to have ground launched KH-55's and the improved Soumar.

Maybe Iran handed them their old original KH-55 stockpile, and kept the Soumar?


----------



## AmirPatriot

N_Al40 said:


> Man khaley motajab.
> 
> You raise a good point on Iran being the only nation to have ground launched KH-55's and the improved Soumar.
> 
> Maybe Iran handed them their old original KH-55 stockpile, and kept the Soumar?



The Kh-55 is air launched.

But who cares at this point. Modified Kh-55 or Soumar. The geopolitical effects for Iran are just as bad.


----------



## N_Al40

AmirPatriot said:


> The Kh-55 is air launched.
> 
> But who cares at this point. Modified Kh-55 or Soumar. The geopolitical effects for Iran are just as bad.



Oh the geopolitical effects for Iran are going to be atrocious, now the Gulf states have more political ammo against Iran. A miscalculated move on Iran's part.

Could they not have modified the KH-55 for ground launch? Only because I find it surreal that Iran would give a rag-tag, albeit highly effective and energetic rebel group, access to its latest and most advanced CM. Do they not fear that if used by the Houthi's, that its incorporated technology could fall into the hands of the Gulf states?



AmirPatriot said:


> The Kh-55 is air launched.
> 
> But who cares at this point. Modified Kh-55 or Soumar. The geopolitical effects for Iran are just as bad.



Do you think the plant got hit? 

Currently the Emiratis are denying this, but that's what the Saudis said initially about the attack on King Khaled airport, before eventually admitting it.


----------



## AmirPatriot

N_Al40 said:


> Could they not have modified the KH-55 for ground launch?



Where would the Houthis get a Kh-55 from, if not from Iran? We are talking about a missile that was in many versions armed with a 200 kt nuclear warhead.

Moreover, it is not a piece of cake to modify a missile for ground launch. You have to work out stability, get a suitable booster, etc etc. There is no doubt in my mind that this is a Soumar.



N_Al40 said:


> Do you think the plant got hit?


The missile crashed after 50 km. There are pictures of its wreckage on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

AmirPatriot said:


> Where would the Houthis get a Kh-55 from, if not from Iran? We are talking about a missile that was in many versions armed with a 200 kt nuclear warhead.
> 
> Moreover, it is not a piece of cake to modify a missile for ground launch. You have to work out stability, get a suitable booster, etc etc. There is no doubt in my mind that this is a Soumar.
> 
> 
> The missile crashed after 50 km. There are pictures of its wreckage on Twitter.



Obviously from Iran, I meant that Iran may have modified the KH-55 then gave it to the Houthi's.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937401681825890306
This is also bad for Iran in a military sense. The most advanced CM in Iran's missile arsenal crashed after 50 Km.


----------



## AmirPatriot

N_Al40 said:


> This is also bad for Iran in a military sense. The most advanced CM in Iran's missile arsenal crashed after 50 Km


Not necessarily. American Tomahawks fired at Iraq and Russian ALCMs launched at ISIS have fallen in Iran. CMs have a tendency to crash. I expect this failure may have had something to do with the fact it was launched by a rag tag militia like the Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N_Al40

@AmirPatriot 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937404536670519296
It's saying that the warhead is old and did not explode. They say the CM used a warhead from the SA-2 Volga, an air defense system.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937075010061176832

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

This is Uber bad. 

Iran, you messed up big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

N_Al40 said:


> It's saying that the warhead is old and did not explode. They say the CM used a warhead from the SA-2 Volga, an air defense system.



That is strange. Though, it could be an image taken out of context.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

BlueInGreen2 said:


> This is Uber bad.
> 
> Iran, you messed up big time.



Unfortunately, yes


----------



## N_Al40

AmirPatriot said:


> That is strange. Though, it could be an image taken out of context.



The guy seems pretty adamant in the text he wrote. But yeah could be out of context.

Think the image is a reference though for comparison


----------



## Hack-Hook

AmirPatriot said:


> It looks EXACTLY like a ground launched Kh-55.
> 
> And the ONLY country to have modified a Kh-55 for launching from the ground is *Iran.*


well there is RK-55 _Relief 




_


----------



## Draco.IMF

The question is why UAE, and why a nuclear plant?


----------



## N_Al40

Hack-Hook said:


> well there is RK-55 _Relief
> 
> 
> 
> _



Just checked; no record of it being sold to Yemen



Draco.IMF said:


> The question is why UAE, and why a nuclear plant?



UAE is being seen as the puppet master in Yemen by the Houthi's, hence why they're being targeted. 

As for why a nuclear plant, there can be 1001 reasons


----------



## AmirPatriot

Hack-Hook said:


> well there is RK-55 _Relief
> 
> 
> 
> _


The RK-55 was never put into service as a land based missile because of the INF treaty. Its only use was submarine based.


----------



## N_Al40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937411473822887936
Interesting...


----------



## AmirPatriot

N_Al40 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937411473822887936
> Interesting...


Nope.






You can clearly see the engine sticking out. In the YJ-92, it is an air intake, not the whole engine.

Still a Soumar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N_Al40

AmirPatriot said:


> Nope.
> 
> View attachment 440551
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the engine sticking out. In the YJ-92, it is an air intake, not the whole engine.
> 
> Still a Soumar.



Do you think Iran knowingly supplied the Soumar? Or was it supplied by someone gone rogue?

Iranian Media Coverage:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937405309991243777


----------



## AmirPatriot

N_Al40 said:


> Do you think Iran knowingly supplied the Soumar? Or was it supplied by someone gone rogue?


Both are a possibility... but what type of person with the power to ship a strategic, nuclear capable cruise missile to YEMEN would go rogue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

AmirPatriot said:


> Both are a possibility... but what type of person with the power to ship a strategic, nuclear capable cruise missile to YEMEN would go rogue?



Don't know Amir jahn. This incident has left many puzzled


----------



## skyshadow

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...-block-ancient-sculptures-return-to-iran.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

skyshadow said:


> https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...-block-ancient-sculptures-return-to-iran.html



Read that article earlier today. Got absolutely INCENSED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

Iranian foreign minister Javad Zarif on Syria at Medtrainam Dialogues forum ROME 2017 :U.S and Russia can not decide for Iran







BHarwana said:


> Netanyahu has been urging Putin and Trump not to allow Iran and its proxy Hezbollah, a Lebanese Shiite militia, to establish permanent bases in Syria.
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-11/14/c_136749671.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

*A Rare Strategic Mistake*

By Amir Sunday, December 03, 2017
Or, as one of my readers puts it, The Great Iranian **** Up.





As many of you have probably noticed, the Houthis launched a cruise missile yesterday at a UAE nuclear plant under construction. This might not necessarily have serious implications, but just the fact that it happened is very, very serious.

Click the link below for the full blog post!

https://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/12/a-rare-strategic-mistake.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N_Al40

AmirPatriot said:


> *A Rare Strategic Mistake*
> 
> By Amir Sunday, December 03, 2017
> Or, as one of my readers puts it, The Great Iranian **** Up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many of you have probably noticed, the Houthis launched a cruise missile yesterday at a UAE nuclear plant under construction. This might not necessarily have serious implications, but just the fact that it happened is very, very serious.
> 
> Click the link below for the full blog post!
> 
> https://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/12/a-rare-strategic-mistake.html



Great read!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

AmirPatriot said:


> *A Rare Strategic Mistake*
> 
> By Amir Sunday, December 03, 2017
> Or, as one of my readers puts it, The Great Iranian **** Up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many of you have probably noticed, the Houthis launched a cruise missile yesterday at a UAE nuclear plant under construction. This might not necessarily have serious implications, but just the fact that it happened is very, very serious.
> 
> Click the link below for the full blog post!
> 
> https://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/12/a-rare-strategic-mistake.html


I conmented there ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

raptor22 said:


> I conmented there ...


Thanks, I replied.


----------



## N_Al40

http://russia-insider.com/en/revealed-trump-aborted-operation-would-have-provoked-war-iran/ri18909


----------



## mohsen

AmirPatriot said:


> *A Rare Strategic Mistake*
> 
> By Amir Sunday, December 03, 2017
> Or, as one of my readers puts it, The Great Iranian **** Up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As many of you have probably noticed, the Houthis launched a cruise missile yesterday at a UAE nuclear plant under construction. This might not necessarily have serious implications, but just the fact that it happened is very, very serious.
> 
> Click the link below for the full blog post!
> 
> https://irangeomil.blogspot.co.uk/2017/12/a-rare-strategic-mistake.html


It wasn't a mistake, but a very bold message to UAE, the whole UAE economy may collapse overnight.


----------



## raptor22

yavar said:


> *Yemen ex-President Saleh killed by Houthis – Iranian media citing sources *
> https://www.rt.com/news/411854-yemens-ex-president-saleh-killed/
> 
> 
> 18+
> 
> [Imgur](https://i.imgur.com/4Bcbw8R.jpg)


----------



## N_Al40

SALEH IS DEAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

I have the link of his body being carried by Houthi rebels, Qaddafi style. But posting it is against community guidelines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*



*
*Yemen ex-President Saleh killed by Houthis – Iranian media citing sources *
https://www.rt.com/news/411854-yemens-ex-president-saleh-killed/


18+

[Imgur](https://i.imgur.com/4Bcbw8R.jpg)


----------



## Stryker1982

Holy shit. Saleh is dead!!!!!!. This is huge news! I would've never thought he would be killed. This is like if we found out one day Assad was killed. This is pretty big news for Yemenis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

خبر فوری هواپیمای پژمان جمشیدی سقوط کرد .

http://namehnews.ir/fa/news/448222/فیلم-سقوط-هواپیمای-پژمان-جمشیدی


کسی خبر داره زندس یا که فوت کرده?


----------



## N_Al40

Highly recommended read on the much renowned all-American 'Saudi Air Defence':

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...east/saudi-missile-defense.html?smid=tw-share

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

Stryker1982 said:


> Holy shit. Saleh is dead!!!!!!. This is huge news! I would've never thought he would be killed. This is like if we found out one day Assad was killed. This is pretty big news for Yemenis.



It is a bit more complicated that that. After some infighting, Saleh had made overtures to the Saudis. Now that he is dead is possible that infighting may escalate.


----------



## N_Al40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937722450414129154
Finally!


----------



## raptor22

@Khafee 

I posted something in Persian as you posted me a link which ain't English and is Urdu as I think and you expected me to answer without providing any infos , I thought maybe you are interested in some cultural ties.
By the way If you are that much eager to follow the rules next time first don't bring up things that are off topics I just mentioned things about Yemen and then provides links that are in plain English.


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIN Navy missile Corvette "Separ" Caspian sea ایران نیروی دریایی ارتش ناوچه موشك انداز سپر*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@The Eagle 

Why deleted my thread? 

This God damn forum is full of religious hate. Is that bad to reduce tensions between Muslims? Or there was an unknown reason?

@The Eagle


----------



## The Eagle

mohammad45 said:


> @The Eagle
> 
> Why deleted my thread?
> 
> This God damn forum is full of religious hate. Is that bad to reduce tensions between Muslims? Or there was an unknown reason?



You wants to reduce tension while attacking a nation due to differences? Does not sound good at all. Any thread based upon insults to any other nation, causing provocation and divide based upon personal likes, sectarian flaming or any non plausible reasons, is not allowed. Would be appreciated much to not to mock any nation and try to participate on Forum especially w.r.t. Defence subjects. Still, religious discussion is not allowed due to many reasons including top of the all as lack of intellectual capacity that actually results in throwing tantrums, mocking others and insults.

Rest about your insults about the forum, you need to review your bahviour.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

The Eagle said:


> You wants to reduce tension while attacking a nation due to differences? Does not sound good at all. Any thread based upon insults to any other nation, causing provocation and divide based upon personal likes, sectarian flaming or any non plausible reasons, is not allowed. Would be appreciated much to not to mock any nation and try to participate on Forum especially w.r.t. Defence subjects. Still, religious discussion is not allowed due to many reasons including top of the all as lack of intellectual capacity that actually results in throwing tantrums, mocking others and insults.
> 
> Rest about your insults about the forum, you need to review your bahviour.
> 
> Regards,


Sir, Ale-Saud is not a nation. That monarchy is not elected by Arabian Muslims of peninsula. So they are one family that cannot represent our Muslim brothers in peninsula. 



The Eagle said:


> sectarian flaming or any non plausible reasons, is not allowed.


Well, i am a member of this forum for a long time. I remember the time that some elements caused religious insults by their sectarian threads which accused Iran of massacring Sunnis in Syria. It was like saying that Pakistanis are massacring Sunnis for their fight against TTP terrorists!!! BTW, i wasn't insulting a sect, i just mentioned the tyrant regime that is hiring terrorists in Islamic countries and causes terror attacks. 

Thanks for your attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

mohammad45 said:


> Thanks for your attention.



You are welcome and everyone else as well.

Rest about KSA and being ruled by a family, both are different subjects. People of KSA knows the best and whatever they accepts, is the rule of country. A family does not present all Muslims and same goes to many countries too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

An Iraqi soldiers shows his love to Gen.Soleimani






Kudos to Iraqi bro

@mohsen

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mohsen

N_Al40 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937722450414129154
> Finally!


whether tomorrow or a century later, a trial awaits those traitors, and death penalty is the most suitable punishment.

We have a proverb in Persian which says "grabs the front to not fall from behind", this is the state of people who talk about the end of house arrest.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## N_Al40

mohsen said:


> whether tomorrow or a century later, a trial awaits those traitors, and death penalty is the most suitable punishment.
> 
> We have a proverb in Persian which says "grabs the front to not fall from behind", this is the state of people who talk about the end of house arrest.



I’ve heard of the saying; I’m half Persian and speak it with intermediate proficiency but understand it fully.

I agree that they should be put on trial, one that is free and fair, and we should await the verdict.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> whether tomorrow or a century later, a trial awaits those traitors, and death penalty is the most suitable punishment.
> 
> We have a proverb in Persian which says "grabs the front to not fall from behind", this is the state of people who talk about the end of house arrest.


Every crime must be answered in court and get appropriate punishment there is no way around it if you want to have a functional society. but hope the punishment won't be left in the hand ofعوامل خودسر or they die in house arrest without having to answer for their action defend their action after all we are not talking about young people..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

Hack-Hook said:


> Every crime must be answered in court and get appropriate punishment there is no way around it if you want to have a functional society. but hope the punishment won't be left in the hand ofعوامل خودسر or they die in house arrest without having to answer for their action defend their action after all we are not talking about young people..



Agree 110%


----------



## kartal1

I understood from the Turkish media that 3 engineers and 4 soldiers took an attack from PKK near the Iranian-Turkish border close to the Turkish city of Igdir. 2 injured engineers and 2 injured soldiers were evacuated from units of the Turkish army to Turkey. One of the injured soldiers has been in bad shape and he fell shehid. I want to express my condolences to you and to the family of the martyr. I hope we will get rid of these rats soon. Greetings.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar

*Iran AEOI Zare'an: acquired nuclear batteries tech ایران زارعان: تکنولوژی ساخت باتری های هسته ای*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Larijani Parliamentarians Against Drugs, Russia State Duma لاریجانی کنفرانس مبارزه با مواد*


----------



## yavar

*Iran Ayatollah Khamenei: Palestine will at last be freed آیت الله خامنه ای: فلسطین آزاد خواهد شد*


----------



## Zathura

*UK Foreign Minister to Visit Tehran, Hopes to Help Free British Woman*

Boris Johnson's upcoming visit to Iran will be the third trip of its kind to the country by a British Foreign Secretary since 2003.

Later this week, UK Foreign Minister Boris Johnson will travel to Tehran in a bid to secure the release of a female Iranian-British national.

38-year-old charity worker Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe, who was arrested in Iran in April 2016, is charged with plotting a "soft" coup against the Iranian authorities.

Media reports said that Johnson is unlikely to get the go-ahead from Iranian authorities to visit Zaghari-Ratcliffe in prison due to the fact that Tehran does not recognize her dual British-Iranian citizenship and keeps UK government officials from getting access to her.

Also on the agenda of Johnson's visit will be developing Iranian-British relations and Tehran's implementation of the Iran nuclear deal.

Johnson's visit to Iran, which will be just the third such trip by a UK Foreign Secretary since 2003, comes amid the worldwide public uproar caused by US President Donald Trump's recognition of Jerusalem as Israel's capital.
https://sputniknews.com/world/201712081059821623-johnson-iran-visit-british-woman-release/

=====================================================


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Zathura

A heart warming story!


----------



## Stryker1982

Apparently Sardar bagheri made a speech in the Supreme national defense university? 

Anyone know if their is a recording or video of it?


----------



## Torch_v2.0

I was just unable to embed tweet from Iran_military twitter page ,
It says "Construction of the First Iranian Aircraft carrier Has Reportedly Begun."
Can i trust this source ?????????????????
@mohsen @raptor22 @AmirPatriot @yavar @VEVAK


----------



## Zathura




----------



## raptor22

Torch said:


> I was just unable to embed tweet from Iran_military twitter page ,
> It says "Construction of the First Iranian Aircraft carrier Has Reportedly Begun."
> Can i trust this source ?????????????????
> @mohsen @raptor22 @AmirPatriot @yavar @VEVAK


At least provide the link then I'll put here ... but it's highly unlikely 'cause neither we don't have any aircraft to put on an aircraft carrier nor the money to do so also it is not even farthest priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Torch_v2.0

raptor22 said:


> At least provide the link then I'll put here ... but it's highly unlikely 'cause neither we don't have any aircraft to put on an aircraft carrier nor the money to do so also it is not even farthest priority.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940303283100323840Now I can post links yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raptor22

Torch said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940303283100323840Now I can post links yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Probably the writer was drunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Torch_v2.0

raptor22 said:


> Probably the writer was drunk.


Aw sh*t , BTW brother thanks for clarification !!


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Liwa Fatimiyoun operation in Syria around Deir Ezzor province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Torch said:


> I was just unable to embed tweet from Iran_military twitter page ,
> It says "Construction of the First Iranian Aircraft carrier Has Reportedly Begun."
> Can i trust this source ?????????????????
> @mohsen @raptor22 @AmirPatriot @yavar @VEVAK


never visit it again!
anyone familiar with Iranian military knows it's just a trolling comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Rouhani 2 condition for better relations with Saudi ایران روحانی شرایط روابط با عربستان*


----------



## yavar

*Iran Ayatollah Khamenei praised wrestler Alireza Karimi ایران آیت الله خامنه‌ای کشتی‌گیرعلیرضا کریمی*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

yavar said:


> *Iran Ayatollah Khamenei praised wrestler Alireza Karimi ایران آیت الله خامنه‌ای کشتی‌گیرعلیرضا کریمی*


LOL

He was unhappy, credit goes to Israeli medias and their non sense mouth pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Iran steel mill plant of Shadegan, with locally-invented PERED technology


----------



## skyshadow




----------



## skyshadow

در غوغای زلزله

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## friendly_troll96

yavar said:


> *Iran Rouhani 2 condition for better relations with Saudi ایران روحانی شرایط روابط با عربستان*


Arabistan is a word?


----------



## mohsen

friendly_troll96 said:


> Arabistan is a word?


yes, in fact that's the right translation when you say Saudi Arabia. it' the same when you say PAKistan. we also say ENGEListan instead of U.K, we say LAHistan instead of Poland.
It's a principal in Persian Language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

mohsen said:


> yes, in fact that's the right translation when you say Saudi Arabia. it' the same when you say PAKistan. we also say* ENGEListan instead of U.K*, we say LAHistan instead of Poland.
> It's a principal in Persian Language.


*same in urdu* 
-
how do you write LAHistan in farsi?


----------



## Hack-Hook

friendly_troll96 said:


> *same in urdu*
> -
> how do you write LAHistan in farsi?


لَهِستان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## friendly_troll96

Hack-Hook said:


> لَهِستان


thank you.
*


Hack-Hook said:



Iran Ayatollah Khamenei praised wrestler Alireza Karimi ایران آیت الله خامنه‌ای کشتی‌گیرعلیرضا کریمی

Click to expand...

where's the persian word for "praise" in that?
*


----------



## Aspahbod

friendly_troll96 said:


> where's the persian word for "praise" in that?



Nowhere actually. The videos by this person usually have more descriptive English titles than Persian ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Aspahbod said:


> Nowhere actually. The videos by this person usually have more descriptive English titles than Persian ones.


thank you. how would you say this in persian?
*"Iran's Ayatollah Khamenei praised wrestler Alireza Karimi"
*


----------



## yavar

*Iran Gen Hajizadeh: We are at edge missile Tech ایران سردار حاجی زاده: در حوزه موشکی در لبه تکنولوژی*


----------



## N_Al40

http://uk.businessinsider.com/saudi-arabia-iran-yemen-military-proxy-war-2017-12?r=US&IR=T

In an amusing way, I see the Iran-Saudi Proxy conflict as the Rebels V The Empire in Star Wars

https://thediplomat.com/2017/12/china-iran-to-deepen-military-ties/

Feel like China is a more reliable military supplier than Russia. Mainly due to the fact that it's less susceptible to financial pressure from the US.


----------



## Aspahbod

friendly_troll96 said:


> thank you. how would you say this in persian?
> *"Iran's Ayatollah Khamenei praised wrestler Alireza Karimi"*



You're welcome.
A rather free translation would be:
آیت الله خامنه ای کشتی گیر ایرانی علیرضا کریمی را ستایش کرد.
A more literal one would be:
آیت الله خامنه ای ایران، کشتی گیر علیرضا کریمی را ستایش کرد.

The second one will raise some eyebrows though. No one would speak like that.



> https://thediplomat.com/2017/12/china-iran-to-deepen-military-ties/
> 
> Feel like China is a more reliable military supplier than Russia. Mainly due to the fact that it's less susceptible to financial pressure from the US.



I think it is also because they give relatively better support after selling their hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

Aspahbod said:


> You're welcome.
> A rather free translation would be:
> آیت الله خامنه ای کشتی گیر ایرانی علیرضا کریمی را ستایش کرد.
> A more literal one would be:
> آیت الله خامنه ای ایران، کشتی گیر علیرضا کریمی را ستایش کرد.
> 
> The second one will raise some eyebrows though. No one would speak like that.


thank you. i almost had that word on the tip of my tongue but didn't know how it would fit in the sentence. 
we use ستایش in urdu too. what are some other words for ستایش in persian?
now i know how to use را and کرد


----------



## Tps43

friendly_troll96 said:


> thank you. i almost had that word on the tip of my tongue but didn't know how it would fit in the sentence.
> we use ستایش in urdu too. what are some other words for ستایش in persian?
> now i know how to use را and کرد


 را = کوand کرد= did



skyshadow said:


> در غوغای زلزله
> View attachment 442535


chee chesma darah !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

https://t.co/l8So6vcMyD?amp=1

Watch this...my blood boiled


----------



## Stryker1982

N_Al40 said:


> https://t.co/l8So6vcMyD?amp=1
> 
> Watch this...my blood boiled



No worries bro. This is a weak & unrealistic animation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

Stryker1982 said:


> No worries bro. This is a weak & unrealistic animation.



Did you see how they used CIWS against Fast Attack Craft?!?! LOOL it’s meant as defence


----------



## N_Al40

N_Al40 said:


> Did you see how they used CIWS against Fast Attack Craft?!?! LOOL it’s meant as defence



What’s more is that they don’t even have TEL’s


----------



## Stryker1982

N_Al40 said:


> What’s more is that they don’t even have TEL’s



Not to mention that for every one old Chinese missile they fire, we can fire like 50.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sanel1412

N_Al40 said:


> Did you see how they used CIWS against Fast Attack Craft?!?! LOOL it’s meant as defence


Arab states should start asking self some questions....last few decdes they are object of jokes in military communities around the world and their diplomacy and politics is at same level...last example is trump decision on Jerusalem and KSA and Egypt silencly approve it.There was never and will be never biger disproportion between economic,military and diplomacy influence than Arabs accomplished....even idiot would understand till now that He is completly incapable to do anything or he is dealing with wrong partner...economic,military and diplomacy is directly proportional in every bilateral or multilatera relationship except if you have Arab state on one side(with all respect to some exception in Arab world).When you look from outside it is unbealiveble that such rich and big countries can't accomplish anything even in situations where international lows are on their side.Israel has no depth of the territory,surounded from all sides, only 17 arab states around have 50x more population ...from israel military perspective situation is indefensible,even with nuklear weapons they can't win because oh such deep territory...one cordinated attack and israel is done..end .This situation + all economic power would allow anyone to win in diplomacy and get deal between israel and Palestine...but for this they had to speak with one voice.....this happen when Egypt negotiate for itself....Jordan for itslef...Syria....and ofcourse...KSA would rather work with Israel than with Iran....well we shouldn't blame Israel only for this situation in Gaza ...huge blame is on muslim world and particulary Arab states


----------



## N_Al40

_So, they have finally come to the realization..._
*
Mattis says no need to step up military posture against Iran*

US Defense Secretary James Mattis says there is no need to resort to military option against Iran over allegations that Tehran supplies missiles to Yemen.

Mattis said he does not see the need for a stepped-up military posture against Iran, the day after Nikki Haley, the US ambassador to the United Nations, displayed what she called “concert evidence” that a missile fired last month from Yemen at an airport in the Saudi capital Riyadh had been made in Iran.

She called on the international community to join "a united front in resisting this global threat."

When asked if he thought such “evidence” warranted an emboldened or expanded military action against Iran, Mattis told reporters at the Pentagon, "Not militarily, no."

“It's the reason Ambassador Haley was there and not one of our generals," he said. "This is a diplomatically-led effort to expose to the world what Iran is up to."

Mattis accused Iran of “contributing to the deaths of innocent people” in Yemen.

Standing in front of a display of debris from a recovered ballistic missile at a military base in Washington, Haley claimed they were the pieces of a missile fired from Yemen towards Riyadh on November 4.

These weapons "might as well have had 'made in Iran' stickers,” she claimed.

Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif once again rejected the allegations, saying Haley’s show was an attempt by Washington “to cover up its presence in the region and measures which can mostly amount to war crimes.”

He said the United States was complicit in Saudi war crimes in Yemen.

He also said in a tweet that back in 2003, when he “based at the UN, I saw this show and what is begat…”

The foreign minister was referring to the faulty claims of former US Secretary of State Colin Powell about Iraq having weapons of mass destruction (WMD).

Collin’s speech paved the way for the then administration of President George Bush to begin a war in Iraq.

Powell acknowledged last year that the speech was “a great intelligence failure.”

_Courtesy of Press TV: http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/12/16/545838/MattisIranwarYemenmissileNikey-Haley_


----------



## Aramagedon

Pictures of Saudi before oil :

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/saudia-arabia-before-the-oil.470471


----------



## Muhammed45

LOL

A Qatari fan of our general Soleimani :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> LOL
> 
> A Qatari fan of our general Soleimani :


I'm really, really surprised... what the hell?


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

Iran 41th Nuclear sciences achievements, Najaf Abad چهل و يكمين نمايشگاه دستاوردهاي هسته اي ايران


----------



## skyshadow

*Top Iran official says ‘weak and insignificant’ Saudis, Israelis are no threat*
*Ali Akbar Velyati, aide to Iranian's supreme leader Kohmeni, warns Riyadh against 'collaboration with the Zionists,' which he says has been ongoing since 1948*
By TOI STAFF and AGENCIESToday, 5:58 am 0



Screen capture from video of Ali Akbar Velyati, top adviser to Iran's Supreme Leader Ali Khameni. (YouTube)

11shares


A top aide to Iran’s Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei on Sunday scoffed at the idea of an Israeli-Saudi alliance to thwart Tehran, saying the countries were too puny and inconsequential to post any danger to Iran.

Ali Akbar Velyati told reporters in Tehran that Israel and Saudi Arabia were no threat as both were “weak and insignificant,” the semi-official Fars news agency reported.

Get The Times of Israel's Daily Edition by email and never miss our top storiesFREE SIGN UP

The adviser added that alleged cooperation between Israel and Saudi Arabia, though only recently highlighted in media reports, has been going on for ever since Israel was established in 1948.

Saudi Arabia does not official recognize Israel, yet the two countries share mutual fears of Iranian hegemony in the region.

“They think that they can move against Iran in collaboration with the Zionists but if the Zionists were powerful at all they would not erect walls around their settlements,” Velyati added.

It was not clear from the report if Velyati was referring to Israel’s settlements in the West Bank that often have security fences around them, or to Israel’s security barrier that roughly follows the so-called Green Line separating the West Bank from pre-1967 Israel.

Velyati also rejected claims made last week by US ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley that a missile fired by Yemeni rebels at Riyadh airport on November 4 was “made in Iran.”

Haley, he said, is just like US President Donald Trump who who only utters “baseless and ridiculous” words.

“The Islamic Republic of Iran has not supplied Yemen with any missile at all,” he asserted.




US Ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley points to previously classified missile segments she says prove Iran violated UN Security Council Resolution 2231 by providing the Houthi rebels in Yemen with arms, during a press conference at Joint Base Anacostia in Washington, DC, on December 14, 2017. (AFP Photo/Jim Watson)
Haley said last week Washington had “undeniable” evidence that at least two missiles fired at Saudi Arabia by the Yemeni rebel Houthis as well as other weaponry had been manufactured in Iran.

But her comments went beyond the findings of a UN investigation which reached no firm conclusion on whether the missiles came from an Iranian supplier, saying only that they had a “common origin” to some Iranian designs.

Saudi Arabia, which has led a military intervention in Yemen with US backing since March 2015, on Friday demanded immediate action against its regional arch rival Iran over the alleged missile deliveries. Iran has denied it suppliedthe missiles.

Saudi Arabia severed diplomatic relations with Iran in January 2016 after Iranian demonstrators attacked Saudi diplomatic missions in response to the Saudi execution of a prominent Shiite dissident cleric. Tensions spiked again last month after the Houthis fired the ballistic missile that was intercepted near Riyadh.

The IDF Chief of Staff Gadi Eisenkot said last month that Israel and Saudi Arabia were in “total agreement” that Iran was the greatest threat to the Middle East.




◢
MON DEC 18, 2017 / 5:12 AM EST
*Iran economy's recovery strengthening but bank reform is urgent, IMF says*
Reuters Staff
_




International Monetary Fund headquarters building is seen during the IMF/World Bank annual meetings in Washington, U.S., October 14, 2017.
REUTERS/YURI GRIPAS

(Reuters) - Iran's economy is starting to recover more rapidly from years of international sanctions but the country urgently needs to shore up its banks, a senior International Monetary Fund official said on Monday.

Gross domestic product growth soared to 12.5 percent in the year through last March 20, but that was almost entirely due to a leap in oil exports, after most sanctions were removed under a deal with world powers on Tehran's nuclear program.

Oil exports are no longer growing nearly as fast. But the economic recovery is now beginning to extend to non-oil areas, said Catriona Purfield, head of an IMF team which held annual consultations with the Iranian government this month.

"Growth has begun to broaden to the non-oil sector," Purfield said in a statement, predicting GDP would expand 4.2 percent in the current fiscal year and that growth could rise toward 4.5 percent in subsequent years with financial reforms.

ADVERTISEMENT

Official statistics in Iran are often incomplete and released only slowly, and the policy-making process can be opaque, so Iran's consultations with the IMF provide one of the clearest glimpses into its economy.

The country's recovery has been slowed by tensions with the United States, where President Donald Trump has raised the possibility that sanctions could be reimposed or new sanctions introduced. This has deterred many banks and other foreign companies from operating in Iran.

Purfield said that given such uncertainty and the increasing vulnerability of Iran's financial system, the government urgently needed to restructure and recapitalize banks and credit institutions.

"An asset quality review, related-party lending assessment, and a time-bound action plan to recapitalize banks and address non-performing loans should start immediately," she said, adding that the cost of recapitalizing banks could be covered with long-term government bond issues.

Iranian banks were weakened during the sanctions years by a sluggish economy, government interference in lending decisions, lax regulation and excessive competition with unlicensed financial institutions.

Authorities are now discussing how to deal with tens of billions of dollars of bad debt, but efforts to address the problem have been slowed by its cost and complexity.

The government of President Hassan Rouhani has also submitted to parliament amendments which it says would strengthen legislation against money laundering and the financing of terrorism.

ADVERTISEMENT


The IMF urged Tehran to pass the amendments by an end-January 2018 deadline set by the Financial Action Task Force, a global body fighting illicit money flows. This would help Iran re-integrate into the global financial system, the IMF said.

Iran's central bank has been intervening in the foreign exchange market to support the rial currency in the face of the international uncertainty.

But the IMF urged the central bank to let exchange rates move more freely and to abolish a dual system of official and market rates, saying this would prevent Iran's foreign reserves from running down and make the economy more competitive.



(Reporting by Andrew Torchia; Editing by Raissa Kasolowsky)_


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

NEWS

DEC 16 2017, 5:18 AM ET
*Iran allows German musician Schiller to play first Western concerts since 1979*
BY ALI AROUZI




advertisement

TEHRAN, Iran — No non-classical Western musician has been given permission to play concerts in Iran since the country's Islamic Revolution of 1979.

This week marked a watershed then, with German electronic musician Schiller bringing his pulsating beats to awestruck audiences in the capital Tehran.

"I couldn’t believe it when I heard Schiller was going to performing in Iran," said Arash, a 22-year-old student who declined to provide his last name. "At first I thought my friend was joking, there is no way they are going to give permission for Schiller to perform here, but they did. This is so amazing!"

Despite the enthusiasm, the event was still a peculiarly subdued affair.

_




Ali Arouzi
Security officials patrolled the aisles with green lasers to check women's headscarves had not fallen around their shoulders, they ensured there was no fraternizing between the sexes, and the audience was prohibited from any dancing.

Although not widely known in the United States, Schiller, whose real name is Christopher von Deylen, has sold more than 7 million albums worldwide.

He was originally scheduled to play two concerts in Tehran this week but after the $40 tickets sold out within hours, three more nights were added to the trip.

"We heard about it by word of mouth," said Arash's friend, 27-year-old Farhad. "The first three nights were sold out but we managed to get two tickets for the third night."

For Iranians lucky enough to bag a seat it was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to experience live Western music in their strictly conservative society. The decision to allow the event also mirrors reforms by Iran's arch rival, Saudi Arabia, which has recently brought back concerts, movies and other forms of entertainment.

advertisement

But at the performances in Tehran this week not all rules went out the window.






Ali Arouzi
The five concerts took place in a 3,000-seat auditorium at the Ministry of Interior, but the evenings felt more like a trip to the movies than a performance of live electronic music. The audience didn't dance and barely got out of their seats as Schiller pumped out rhythms that spark euphoria across the nightclubs of Europe.

In fact, in Iran there was no dance floor at all.

Kamran, 26, said that when Iranian bands play in the capital, audiences sometimes defy these regulations and stand up to dance. But that didn't happen here, he said, because the crowd didn't want to jeopardize the chances of other Western acts being allowed to come to town.

"It was still a fantastic experience, worth every penny," he said.

Von Deylen, who has been performing as Schiller since 1998, was not put off by the unique reception. He said none of his concerts had sold out as quickly and that he found the entire experience humbling.

“The audience reaction is so pure, genuine and very open," he said. "The energy we get from the audience, now three nights in a row before we even play a single note, is 10 times more intense than we are used to getting after a concert in other places."

Rather than dancing and cheering, the crowd showed its appreciation by breaking out into chants of "well done," "we love you," and "don’t go, Schiller," before giving him a standing ovation at the end of the show.






Ali Arouzi
advertisement

The first Western act to perform in post-1979 Iran was almost the British-Irish singer Chris de Burg, who has an unlikely cult following in the country. In 2008 he obtained a permit to sing here, but conservative clerics vetoed the event and the concert was cancelled at the last minute.

Lots of Iranians who spoke with NBC News said they would like to see hard rock or even heavy metal if there was a repeat of this week's softened rules.

"I hope there will be more concerts in Iran, maybe some hard rock," said 24-year-old Pegah.

Schiller certainly advises anyone to go to the city, even if it's not to play music.

"Go there! Go there even without a concert," he said, adding that concerned messages from his friends and family before he traveled were overblown.

"I got a lot of messages telling me to be careful and, 'I hope you will be safe and please come back in one piece and please don't let them hang you'," he said. "Whatever."
_


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGCN amphibious military seaplanes ایران هواپیماهای بال ثابت و دوزیست آب نشین سپاه*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura

skyshadow said:


> NEWS
> 
> DEC 16 2017, 5:18 AM ET
> *Iran allows German musician Schiller to play first Western concerts since 1979*
> BY ALI AROUZI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> advertisement
> 
> TEHRAN, Iran — No non-classical Western musician has been given permission to play concerts in Iran since the country's Islamic Revolution of 1979.
> 
> This week marked a watershed then, with German electronic musician Schiller bringing his pulsating beats to awestruck audiences in the capital Tehran.
> 
> "I couldn’t believe it when I heard Schiller was going to performing in Iran," said Arash, a 22-year-old student who declined to provide his last name. "At first I thought my friend was joking, there is no way they are going to give permission for Schiller to perform here, but they did. This is so amazing!"
> 
> Despite the enthusiasm, the event was still a peculiarly subdued affair.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Arouzi
> Security officials patrolled the aisles with green lasers to check women's headscarves had not fallen around their shoulders, they ensured there was no fraternizing between the sexes, and the audience was prohibited from any dancing.
> 
> Although not widely known in the United States, Schiller, whose real name is Christopher von Deylen, has sold more than 7 million albums worldwide.
> 
> He was originally scheduled to play two concerts in Tehran this week but after the $40 tickets sold out within hours, three more nights were added to the trip.
> 
> "We heard about it by word of mouth," said Arash's friend, 27-year-old Farhad. "The first three nights were sold out but we managed to get two tickets for the third night."
> 
> For Iranians lucky enough to bag a seat it was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to experience live Western music in their strictly conservative society. The decision to allow the event also mirrors reforms by Iran's arch rival, Saudi Arabia, which has recently brought back concerts, movies and other forms of entertainment.
> 
> advertisement
> 
> But at the performances in Tehran this week not all rules went out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Arouzi
> The five concerts took place in a 3,000-seat auditorium at the Ministry of Interior, but the evenings felt more like a trip to the movies than a performance of live electronic music. The audience didn't dance and barely got out of their seats as Schiller pumped out rhythms that spark euphoria across the nightclubs of Europe.
> 
> In fact, in Iran there was no dance floor at all.
> 
> Kamran, 26, said that when Iranian bands play in the capital, audiences sometimes defy these regulations and stand up to dance. But that didn't happen here, he said, because the crowd didn't want to jeopardize the chances of other Western acts being allowed to come to town.
> 
> "It was still a fantastic experience, worth every penny," he said.
> 
> Von Deylen, who has been performing as Schiller since 1998, was not put off by the unique reception. He said none of his concerts had sold out as quickly and that he found the entire experience humbling.
> 
> “The audience reaction is so pure, genuine and very open," he said. "The energy we get from the audience, now three nights in a row before we even play a single note, is 10 times more intense than we are used to getting after a concert in other places."
> 
> Rather than dancing and cheering, the crowd showed its appreciation by breaking out into chants of "well done," "we love you," and "don’t go, Schiller," before giving him a standing ovation at the end of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Arouzi
> advertisement
> 
> The first Western act to perform in post-1979 Iran was almost the British-Irish singer Chris de Burg, who has an unlikely cult following in the country. In 2008 he obtained a permit to sing here, but conservative clerics vetoed the event and the concert was cancelled at the last minute.
> 
> Lots of Iranians who spoke with NBC News said they would like to see hard rock or even heavy metal if there was a repeat of this week's softened rules.
> 
> "I hope there will be more concerts in Iran, maybe some hard rock," said 24-year-old Pegah.
> 
> Schiller certainly advises anyone to go to the city, even if it's not to play music.
> 
> "Go there! Go there even without a concert," he said, adding that concerned messages from his friends and family before he traveled were overblown.
> 
> "I got a lot of messages telling me to be careful and, 'I hope you will be safe and please come back in one piece and please don't let them hang you'," he said. "Whatever."_



How the hell did that happen? Are they trying to bring about another earthquake or a natural disaster upon poor people by this immoral acts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Zathura said:


> How the hell did that happen? Are they trying to bring about another earthquake or a natural disaster upon poor people by this immoral acts?








_The Sun
MORE NEWS

PALACE ASSAULT 
*Ballistic missile intercepted over Saudi Arabia capital Riyadh just seconds before it slammed into royal palace*


A military source said Saudi air defences intercepted a ballistic missile fired towards the city

By Sam Webb
19th December 2017, 11:39 am
Updated: 19th December 2017, 11:39 am
ADD COMMENT

A MISSILE fired at Saudi Arabia’s capital Riyadh was shot down moments before it hit a royal palace today.

Saudi air defences intercepted a ballistic missile fired towards the city, Saudi-owned channel al-Arabiya reported in a news flash quoting a Saudi-led military coalition official.





REUTERS
The missile was fired from Yemen at the Saudi capital Riyadh. File picture

The coalition is battling the armed Houthi movement in neighbouring Yemen.

A ballistic missile was launched at the Saudi capital, a Houthi spokesman said.

Mohammed Abdussalam said on Twitter that a Volcano 2-H ballistic missile was fired towards al-Yamama royal palace.


*We pay for your stories! Do you have a story for The Sun Online news team? Email us at tips@the-sun.co.uk or call 0207 782 4368 . We pay for videos too. Click here to uploadyours.’*
_

_TOPICS_
_SAUDI ARABIA_


----------



## Muhammed45

@AmirPatriot @PeeD 
Guys, nice missile. Yemeni Borkan H-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> @AmirPatriot @PeeD
> Guys, nice missile. Yemeni Iranian Borkan H-2 Qiam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443662



Yes, very nice. Qiam is a nice missile indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> Yes, very nice. Qiam is a nice missile indeed.


lol

Qiam's aerodynamics and it's shape,


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> lol
> 
> Qiam's aerodynamics and it's shape,



Its everything... The Qiam is the only finless Scud variant in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> Its everything... The Qiam is the only finless Scud variant in the world.


Maybe there was a coop in the field of designing and it's software requirments that Iran has given them. Internet is a good friend after all lol

But i am sure that there was no missile shipped to a blockaded country like Yemen. Yemenis have manufactured it on their own, due to old Soviet infrastructures that Yemeni army possesses, maybe with our soft help


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> Maybe there was a coop in the field of designing and it's software requirments that Iran has given them. Internet is a good friend after all lol
> 
> But i am sure that there was no missile shipped to a blockaded country like Yemen. Yemenis have manufactured it on their own, due to old Soviet infrastructures that Yemeni army possesses, maybe with our soft help



Nooooooooope.

I wish there was, but there is no chance at all the Yemenis somehow made a finless ballistic missile and fired it to within 1 km of an airport terminal in Saudi. No chance whatsoever.

It is entirely possible the missiles were shipped in parts from Iran, and then assembled in Yemen. In the missile parts shown at Nikki Haley's press conference, analysts spotted shoddy welding work which is likely to have been done by the Houthis.


----------



## Stryker1982

AmirPatriot said:


> analysts spotted shoddy welding work which is likely to have been done by the Houthis.



Which explains that it was likely that the missile crumbled before striking. I think in the New york times analysis piece they mentioned its possible that it just shattered on its way down, or atleast the body of the missile as their was a smoke plume spotted.


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> Nooooooooope.
> 
> I wish there was, but there is no chance at all the Yemenis somehow made a finless ballistic missile and fired it to within 1 km of an airport terminal in Saudi. No chance whatsoever.
> 
> It is entirely possible the missiles were shipped in parts from Iran, and then assembled in Yemen. In the missile parts shown at Nikki Haley's press conference, analysts spotted shoddy welding work which is likely to have been done by the Houthis.


IRGC spokesman said that Yemen had a long history of cooperation with North Korea and Soviets. Believe me Amir, Iran cannot ship anything to Yemen. Saudi fighter jets bombed an airport in Yemen to avoid Iran's civil plane's landing on there. No way, it's impossible. 

Read this source, IRGC commanders are honest people :
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/810191/واکنش-سخنگوی-سپاه-پاسداران-به-ادعای-موشکی-نیکی-هیلی



Stryker1982 said:


> Which explains that it was likely that the missile crumbled before striking. I think in the New york times analysis piece they mentioned its possible that it just shattered on its way down, or atleast the body of the missile as their was a smoke plume spotted.


It can be due to explosion of Patriot's interceptor missile which has failed to intercept the Yemeni ballistic.


----------



## Stryker1982

mohammad45 said:


> IRGC spokesman said that Yemen had a long history of cooperation with North Korea and Soviets. Believe me Amir, Iran cannot ship anything to Yemen. Saudi fighter jets bombed an airport in Yemen to avoid Iran's civil plane's landing on there. No way, it's impossible.
> 
> Read this source, IRGC commanders are honest people :
> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/810191/واکنش-سخنگوی-سپاه-پاسداران-به-ادعای-موشکی-نیکی-هیلی
> 
> 
> It can be due to explosion of Patriot's interceptor missile which has failed to intercept the Yemeni ballistic.




Yemenis need suppliers for their missiles, theirs just no way they can build a finless Scud variant without Iran providing sophisticated flight control software, and design specs.

Most of this missile had to come from Iran, and frankly I'm not even ashamed of it either imao.

The smoke plume as i've heard, was about 1km away from Riyadh airport, on the ground. Likely thats where the warhead landed. I know they did not intercept the missile. 
But with that wielding quality, I'd imagine the body just shattered into pieces. Their were parts found all over Riyadh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

راه بازه و جاده دراز

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

https://www.facebook.com/Ali-javid-175207606401082/


Yemeni resistance force fire Burkan-2H ballistic missile at Saudi Riyadh 19-12-2017 مقاومت یمن


----------



## Muhammed45

I'm starting to get interested in Qatar :









@AmirPatriot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

mohammad45 said:


> I'm starting to get interested in Qatar :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AmirPatriot



Lol 1 day they despise us, and now they admire????????


----------



## Muhammed45

Stryker1982 said:


> Lol 1 day they despise us, and now they admire????????


I know nothing about the Cyrus the great. There are many rumors about him and his army.

But based on what i have heard about him, confirmed or unconfirmed, Iranians along with the history have won the hearts of their rivals/foes and without armed conflicts, won the battlefield. Qatar is our example for it. When USA and it's lackeys were going to starve them in Ramadhan month, we went to help in spite of their previous racism against Iranians. We don't kill, we dominate the hearts, and as it seems it's an Iranian culture

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

Stryker1982 said:


> Lol 1 day they despise us, and now they admire????????



Politics


----------



## Stryker1982

Are you guys okay?????????????


----------



## Muhammed45

skyshadow said:


> Politics


Maybe a bit sensational 
Politics is boring 


Stryker1982 said:


> Are you guys okay?????????????


IRGC has signed a defense pact with Qatari navy. Can you believe it? I couldn't first i heard of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

mohammad45 said:


> Maybe a bit sensational
> Politics is boring
> 
> IRGC has signed a defense pact with Qatari navy. Can you believe it? I couldn't first i heard of it



Shoma to tehrani?

Zelzele umade nah? Shenidam ke yeki umad. Inshallah hame baradaram inja khoob hastan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

mohammad45 said:


> Maybe a bit sensational
> Politics is boring
> 
> IRGC has signed a defense pact with Qatari navy. Can you believe it? I couldn't first i heard of it



خیلی وقته از سال 89 توافق نظامی سپاه با قطر امضا شده عکس های نیروی دریایی سپاه در بنادر قطر هم موجوده .

استقرار نیروهای سپاه در دوحه

روزنامه رأی الیوم مدعی شد: گزارش ها از استقرار نیروهای سپاه در دوحه حکایت دارد.

به ادعای رأی الیوم، نیروهای سپاه برای حمایت از کاخ امیر قطر تحت عنوان تمرین های نظامی مشترک وارد دوحه شده اند.

این روزنامه ادامه داد: به گفته منابع خبری، قطر و ایران توافقنامه همکاری امنیتی در سال 2010 امضا کرده اند. طبق این توافقنامه، قطر می تواند از نیروهای ایرانی از جمله سپاه برای حمایت از امنیت ملی و داخلی خود کمک بگیرد.

رأی الیوم ادامه داد: این توافقنامه به هر یک از کشورهای قطر و ایران اجازه همکاری برای تمرین های نظامی و خرید تجهیزات امنیتی به یکدیگر را داده است.









استفاده از یک بمب جدید بر روی کرار . هیچ گونه اطلاعاتی از نوع و اسم و حتی مشخصات بمب گزارش نشده است.





نیروی دریایی ایران درحال اموزش در امریکا . فکر کنم سال 1310 بوده .





























استفاده از خودروی ارس در عراق

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asena_great

@Serpentine bro are you alright im reading the news about earth quick

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

مقبره عبدالسلام الاسمر از نوادگان امام حسن (ع) در لیبی 160 کیلومتری طرابلس با 800 سال قدمت





@yavar @raptor22 @mohsen @Truth Hurts

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

Next Up
*FACT CHECK: Why Israeli UN Envoy's Speech on Jerusalem Missed the Mark*
_




Saudi Arabia's Minister of Energy, Industry and Mineral Resources, Khalid Al-Falih speaks during a press conference on the State Budget 2018, on December 20, 2017. FAYEZ NURELDINE/Bloomberg
*Saudi Arabia Threatens to Go Nuclear: If Iran Allowed to Enrich Uranium, So Should We*
Saudi prince and ex-intelligence chief Turki al-Faisal says Riyadh shouln't forfeit its 'sovereign' right to develop atomic energy ahead of upcoming talks with U.S.

Reuters
21:36
Saudi Arabia should not forfeit its "sovereign" right to one day enrich uranium under its planned civilian nuclear program, especially as world powers have allowed Iran to do so, a senior Saudi royal told Reuters.

Former intelligence chief Prince Turki al-Faisal's comments reinforced Riyadh's stance on what is likely to be a sensitive issue in talks between Saudi Arabia and the United States on an agreement to help the kingdom develop atomic energy. 

*Saudi Arabia to Extract Uranium for 'Self-sufficient' Nuclear Program*

*U.S. Firms Courting Saudi Arabia to Build Nuclear Reactors*
Riyadh aims to start talks with the United States within weeks on a civilian nuclear cooperation pact, which is essential if U.S. firms are to bid in a multi-billion-dollar tendernext year for building Saudi Arabia's first two nuclear reactors. 

The reactors will be part of a wider program to produce electricity from atomic energy so that the kingdom can export more crude oil. 
Riyadh says it wants nuclear technology only for peaceful uses but has left unclear whether it also wants to enrich uranium to produce nuclear fuel, a process which can also be used in the production of atomic weapons. 

U.S. companies can usually transfer nuclear technology to another country only if the United States has signed an agreement with that country ruling out domestic uranium enrichment and the reprocessing of spent nuclear fuel -- steps that can have military uses. 

"It's a sovereign issue. If you look at the agreement between the P5+1 with Iran specifically it allows Iran to enrich," Prince Turki, who now holds no government office but remains influential, said in an interview on Tuesday in Riyadh. 
He was referring to the six countries -- the United States, Russia, China, Britain, France and Germany -- that reached a deal with Tehran in 2015, under which economic sanctions on Iran were lifted in return for the Islamic Republic curbing its nuclear energy program. 

"The world community that supports the nuclear deal between the P5+1 and Iran told Iran you can enrich although the NPT (global non-proliferation treaty) tells us all we can enrich," Prince Turki, a senior royal family member and a former ambassador to Washington, said. 


"So the kingdom from that point of view will have the same right as the other members of the NPT, including Iran." 

'Self-sufficiency' 

The dual technology has been at the heart of Western and regional concerns over the nuclear work of Iran, Saudi Arabia's regional rival. These worries helped lead to the 2015 deal, which allows Iran to enrich uranium to around the normal level needed for commercial power production. 

Atomic reactors need uranium enriched to around five percent purity but the same technology can also be used to enrich the heavy metal to higher, weapons-grade levels. 

Saudi Arabia plans to build 17.6 gigawatts (GW) of nuclear capacity by 2032, the equivalent of around 16 reactors. 
Riyadh has previously said it wants to tap its own uranium resources for "self-sufficiency" in producing nuclear fuel.

Energy Minister Khalid al-Falih told Reuters on Wednesday that said these large resources were being explored, were promising and that Saudi Arabia would like to localise the industry in the long-term.

Prince Turki said the only way to stop uranium enrichment would be by establishing a nuclear weapons-free zone in the Middle East, a longstanding idea which has been backed by the UN's nuclear assembly. 

"This is not going to happen overnight. You have to set a time scale for negotiations to include regional discussions between the prospective members of the zone on issues not just of nuclear, but of achieving peace in the Middle East between Israel and Palestine," he said.



*Trending Now*



*UN Vote Is Mild Rebuke for Israel but a Slap in Face for Trump*



*UN Rejects U.S. Recognition of Jerusalem as Israel's Capital*



*Trump, Take Note: These Are the Top 10 Countries Receiving U.S. Aid*



*Right-wing Dissent Against Netanyahu Is Growing*



*3 Reasons a Palestinian Teen Girl Is Driving Israel Insane*



*Hating on Trump Led Reform Jews to Miscalculate Badly*



*Israel Rejects 'Preposterous' UN Decision on Jerusalem, Thanks Trump for Unequivocal Support*



*Miss Iraq 'Flees Country' After Posting Photo With Miss Israel*

Subscribe
Privacy Policy
Contact us
Advertise
  
© Haaretz Daily Newspaper Ltd.
All Rights Reserved
_


----------



## yavar

*Qatar Parade 2017, SY-400 SRBM ballistic missile systems قطر موشک های بالستیک کوتاه برد اس-وای-۴۰۰*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

@Malik Alashter @TheCamelGuy

Brookings Institution, advises Americans to benefit from English influence in Islamic world especially in Iraqi-Sadr group to stand against Iran's growing role/influence in Iraq.
https://www.brookings.edu/research/containing-shiite-militias-the-battle-for-stability-in-iraq/

Honestly i have no idea about what they call it Iran's role or influence in Iraq, but i am sure that Iranian Shia believes that Iraq the holy land will be ruled by Imam Zaman (AS) and shall be prepared for that day. This guy Sadr who envies Sistani's great place among Shia/Sunni souls, is going to become the Saddam against Iraqi Shias.

I have lost all my good willings about Sadr after he met with butcher of Yemeni / Syrian / Libyan /Iraqi/ Pakistani/ Afghani/etc Muslims. Why should he even think of friendship with Ale-Saud, i wonder??? How can the very called MBS help Iraq whilst his own family had armed ISIS, supported PKK/YPG etc terrorists in Iraq?

This just proves that Sadr is a jahil stupid, he even forgot about Muslim blood of Al-Awamiyya residents.

BTW i think that he is throwing Iraq into an other unrest and sedition. Ale-Saud has never tried to help Arab Muslims, they are weakening Arabs in the best way, from Libya to Syria/Iraq etc.

@raptor22
کوفه و عجایب نا تمامش. انسان تا چه حد میتونه احمق باشه که به آل سعود قاتل برادران خودش اعتماد کنه؟؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pin gu

Iran Air founder & former CEO speaks about taking delivery of its first Boeing 747-SP in 1975






Iran Air founder & former CEO speaks about taking delivery of its first Airbus A300-B2 in 1977






Thanks to youtube user hamed eghbali for these clips

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pin gu

روز گذشته سازمان ملی استاندارد فهرست ۲۵ خودروی غیراستاندارد که تولید آنها متوقف شده را منتشر کرد که برخی خودروهای خارجی مثل هیوندای i۱۰ را هم شامل می شد. حال این سوال مطرح می شود که چطور پراید استاندارد دارد ولی هیوندای i۱۰ ندارد؟
​
​
https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1396/10/05/1611274/چرا-پراید-استاندارد-دارد-هیوندا-i10-ندارد


----------



## Hack-Hook

pin gu said:


> روز گذشته سازمان ملی استاندارد فهرست ۲۵ خودروی غیراستاندارد که تولید آنها متوقف شده را منتشر کرد که برخی خودروهای خارجی مثل هیوندای i۱۰ را هم شامل می شد. حال این سوال مطرح می شود که چطور پراید استاندارد دارد ولی هیوندای i۱۰ ندارد؟
> ​
> ​
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1396/10/05/1611274/چرا-پراید-استاندارد-دارد-هیوندا-i10-ندارد


من نمیفهمم ام وی ام 110 بی استاندارد ترین و خطرناکترین ماشین توی بازار ایران هستش .این ماشین توی هیچ تستی حتی موفق به دریافت یک ستاره ایمنی هم نشده ولی توی این لیست نبود .


----------



## pin gu

Hack-Hook said:


> من نمیفهمم ام وی ام 110 بی استاندارد ترین و خطرناکترین ماشین توی بازار ایران هستش .این ماشین توی هیچ تستی حتی موفق به دریافت یک ستاره ایمنی هم نشده ولی توی این لیست نبود .


hamin chand roz pish fars ye nazar sanji anjam dade bod nazdik be 50% ona ke sherkat karde bodan ( albate fek konam to mohite shahri va jae ke az nazar sathe daramadi , dar amad balai dashtan on nazar sanji anjam shode bod ) elam kardan ke mashin balaye 50 million toman mikharand va chon bodjashon dar hamin had hast (50-70 million ) bishtar tamayol be mashinaye chini darand . kholase fek konam in liste standaradam ye jorae mashinaye chiniye mian rade gheymati ro hadaf gerefte mesle j5 va ..... beharhal goya ye seri razi nistan ke hamin reghabat nesfe nime to in mian rade ha vojod dashte bashe

به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس، یکی از اصلی ترین معیارهای تصمیم گیری خرید خودرو، میزان بودجه خریدار است. نتایج یک نظرسنجی نشان می دهد حدود ۵۰ درصد از پرسش شوندگان بودجه ای بین ۵۰ تا ۱۰۰ میلیون برای خرید خودرو در نظر گرفته اند که ۵۷ درصدآنها علاقه مند به خرید انواع مدل های شاسی بلند در بازار هستند، این در حالی است که بیش از ۷۵ درصد از تنوع خودروهای این رده قیمتی را محصولات چینی تشکیل می دهند و تمام خودروهای SUV در این رده قیمتی از برندهای چینی موجود در بازار ایران هستند.

افراد با بودجه زیر ۵۰ میلیون تومان نیز ۱۴ درصد از کل پاسخ دهندگان را تشکیل می دهند و نزدیک به ۴۳ درصد آنها تمایل به خرید خودروی سدان دارند. در سایر رده های قیمتی نیز ۱۷ درصد با بودجه ۱۰۰ تا ۱۲۵ میلیون تومان، ۹ درصد با توان خرید ۱۲۵ تا ۱۵۰ میلیون تومان و حدود ۱۱ درصد نیز با بودجه ۱۵۰ میلیون تومان به بالا به دنبال خودروی مورد علاقه خود هستند. حدود ۸۰ درصدافرادی که بودجه بالای ۱۵۰ میلیون تومان برای خرید خودرو دارند تمایل به خرید انواع خودروهای شاسی بلند داشته اند و در این دسته قیمتی ۴۰ درصد افراد علاقه مند به خرید برندهای آلمانی هستند و خودروهای ساخت کشورهای ژاپن، فرانسه، کره جنوبی، آمریکا درصد فراوانی تقریبا مشابهی را کسب کرده‌اند.

طبق نظرسنجی شرکت بازرسی کیفیت و استاندارد ایران، از بررسی اطلاعات مربوط به افرادی که تمایل به خرید خودروهای سدان داشته اند استحکام و ایمنی با حدود ۳۸ درصد بالاترین معیار خرید انتخاب و خرید بیان شده است. همچنین در افرادی که تمایل به خرید انواع خودروهای SUV داشته اند «قدرت و شتاب» و «استحکام و ایمنی» هر کدام با ۳۰ درصد فراوانی از اصلی ترین معیارهای انتخاب و خرید خودرو به حساب آمده اند. از افرادی که زیبایی ظاهری خودرو را به عنوان معیار اصلی خرید انتخاب کرده اند ۴۷ درصد زیر ۳۵ سال سن دارند و ۲۵ درصد از ایشان را بانوان تشکیل می دهند که نسبت به توزیع کلی نمونه درصد فراوانی بیشتری را نشان می دهد.

۱۳۹۶/۱۰/۰۲ :: ۱۴:۰۶




aban 96 
akhe lamasab i10 ke behtarin khodro bode badesham dena ro ye rade zir mvm gozashti
kolan liste Irankhodro saipa ro factor gerefte baghye sherkataro gozashte to adame shomare gozari
hala in aghaye macron miad o mire cheghad ma melate ajib gharibi hastima
in loby kardan che mikone 

http://www.gsm.ir/news/show/34065/رده-بندی-کیفیت-خودرو-(آبان-95)/


----------



## Muhammed45

pin gu said:


> روز گذشته سازمان ملی استاندارد فهرست ۲۵ خودروی غیراستاندارد که تولید آنها متوقف شده را منتشر کرد که برخی خودروهای خارجی مثل هیوندای i۱۰ را هم شامل می شد. حال این سوال مطرح می شود که چطور پراید استاندارد دارد ولی هیوندای i۱۰ ندارد؟
> ​
> ​
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1396/10/05/1611274/چرا-پراید-استاندارد-دارد-هیوندا-i10-ندارد


وقتی دولت و خودروسازی لابی تشکیل بدن همین میشه. 

تا زمانی که دولت از این خودروسازان پورسانت دریافت میکنه همینه که هست
گرچه پراید هم بد نبود وقتی خط تولیدش شروع شد. مسئله در جا زدن صنایع داخلیه

پراید کره قبل از سال 2000




پراید کره 2017 




پراید ایران قبل و بعد از 2000










همین وضعیت رو با ایران 140 داشتیم. یه موتور از اوکراین وارد شد دیگه فکر کردن همین رو کپی کنن تا سال 2100 هم جوابگو هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

pin gu said:


> hamin chand roz pish fars ye nazar sanji anjam dade bod nazdik be 50% ona ke sherkat karde bodan ( albate fek konam to mohite shahri va jae ke az nazar sathe daramadi , dar amad balai dashtan on nazar sanji anjam shode bod ) elam kardan ke mashin balaye 50 million toman mikharand va chon bodjashon dar hamin had hast (50-70 million ) bishtar tamayol be mashinaye chini darand . kholase fek konam in liste standaradam ye jorae mashinaye chiniye mian rade gheymati ro hadaf gerefte mesle j5 va ..... beharhal goya ye seri razi nistan ke hamin reghabat nesfe nime to in mian rade ha vojod dashte bashe
> 
> به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس، یکی از اصلی ترین معیارهای تصمیم گیری خرید خودرو، میزان بودجه خریدار است. نتایج یک نظرسنجی نشان می دهد حدود ۵۰ درصد از پرسش شوندگان بودجه ای بین ۵۰ تا ۱۰۰ میلیون برای خرید خودرو در نظر گرفته اند که ۵۷ درصدآنها علاقه مند به خرید انواع مدل های شاسی بلند در بازار هستند، این در حالی است که بیش از ۷۵ درصد از تنوع خودروهای این رده قیمتی را محصولات چینی تشکیل می دهند و تمام خودروهای SUV در این رده قیمتی از برندهای چینی موجود در بازار ایران هستند.
> 
> افراد با بودجه زیر ۵۰ میلیون تومان نیز ۱۴ درصد از کل پاسخ دهندگان را تشکیل می دهند و نزدیک به ۴۳ درصد آنها تمایل به خرید خودروی سدان دارند. در سایر رده های قیمتی نیز ۱۷ درصد با بودجه ۱۰۰ تا ۱۲۵ میلیون تومان، ۹ درصد با توان خرید ۱۲۵ تا ۱۵۰ میلیون تومان و حدود ۱۱ درصد نیز با بودجه ۱۵۰ میلیون تومان به بالا به دنبال خودروی مورد علاقه خود هستند. حدود ۸۰ درصدافرادی که بودجه بالای ۱۵۰ میلیون تومان برای خرید خودرو دارند تمایل به خرید انواع خودروهای شاسی بلند داشته اند و در این دسته قیمتی ۴۰ درصد افراد علاقه مند به خرید برندهای آلمانی هستند و خودروهای ساخت کشورهای ژاپن، فرانسه، کره جنوبی، آمریکا درصد فراوانی تقریبا مشابهی را کسب کرده‌اند.
> 
> طبق نظرسنجی شرکت بازرسی کیفیت و استاندارد ایران، از بررسی اطلاعات مربوط به افرادی که تمایل به خرید خودروهای سدان داشته اند استحکام و ایمنی با حدود ۳۸ درصد بالاترین معیار خرید انتخاب و خرید بیان شده است. همچنین در افرادی که تمایل به خرید انواع خودروهای SUV داشته اند «قدرت و شتاب» و «استحکام و ایمنی» هر کدام با ۳۰ درصد فراوانی از اصلی ترین معیارهای انتخاب و خرید خودرو به حساب آمده اند. از افرادی که زیبایی ظاهری خودرو را به عنوان معیار اصلی خرید انتخاب کرده اند ۴۷ درصد زیر ۳۵ سال سن دارند و ۲۵ درصد از ایشان را بانوان تشکیل می دهند که نسبت به توزیع کلی نمونه درصد فراوانی بیشتری را نشان می دهد.
> 
> ۱۳۹۶/۱۰/۰۲ :: ۱۴:۰۶
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aban 96
> akhe lamasab i10 ke behtarin khodro bode badesham dena ro ye rade zir mvm gozashti
> kolan liste Irankhodro saipa ro factor gerefte baghye sherkataro gozashte to adame shomare gozari
> hala in aghaye macron miad o mire cheghad ma melate ajib gharibi hastima
> in loby kardan che mikone
> 
> http://www.gsm.ir/news/show/34065/رده-بندی-کیفیت-خودرو-(آبان-95)/


تازه شنیدی که سایپا مثل قبل که محصولاتش یک شبه از یورو 2 تبدیل شدن به یورو4 مدیر عامل اعلام کرده ما مدارک استاندارد را برای سایپا ؟؟؟ شب قبل ارائه دادیم و تمام محصولات ما از دیشب استانداردهای لازم را کسب کردن و از اون لیست خارج شدن



> البته موضع گیری شرکت سایپا هم در مقابل لیست سازمان ملی استاندارد بسیار قابل توجه است زیرا این شرکت به نقل از گل محمدی معاونت کیفیت سایپا اعلام کرد: "بسته جامع پایش استانداردهای اجباری محصولات سایپا را به مراجع نظارتی برون سازمانی ارائه دادیم و موفق به اخذ تمدید مجوز شماره گذاری خودروهای تولیدی شامل: سراتو، چانگان 35CS، ساینا دنده ای، تیبا صندوقدار، تیبا 2، سایپا 111، سایپا 131، سایپا 132، سایپا 151 و آریو تا اول دی ماه 1397 براساس الزامات سازمان ملی استاندارد ایران شدیم".
> 
> صحبت های این مقام مسئول شرکت سایپا نشان می دهد پراید موفق به دریافت استاندارد های جدید شده است. حال جالب اینجاست بنا بر اعلام سازمان ملی استاندارد خودروهایی مانند جک J5 و هیوندایی i10 فاقد استانداردهای جدید هستند ولی خودرویی مثل پراید در رعایت استاندارد از هیوندای i10 سبقت گرفته است.


واقعا معلوم نیست که این شرکتها کی رو خر حساب کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@BHarwana 
Take a look at this bud. What is going on in Pakistan?
https://www.outlookindia.com/websit...ing-with-raw-islamabad-releases-kulbhu/305971
The source however is Indian. I'm not sure about it's credibility, can you confirm it and please give us further information about this guy Yadhav. 

Iranian medias strongly denied any connection between Iranian firms and these spies/separatists but on the other hand Pakistan is trying to make a relation betw these guys and Iran. I really cannot understand, in the meantime, Pakistan's ambassador to India has confirmed Iranian announcement about these guys specially Yadhav. Although no Pakistani media reported his speech on Yadhav and Iran, i wonder why. Is there someone who is benefitting from dividing Iran and Pakistan? 

I personally think that it's an American plan, because most of these reports about Yadhav in Persian language belongs to BBC and VOA news websites. Pak ambassador to India also said that Ydhav was arrested in Pakistan. I'm really confused wtf?

If you could read Persian, visit these websites :

Nisar Ali Khan, Pakistani Interior Minister : 
Iran has no relations with Indian spy 
http://islamicwna.com/fa/news/67855...کاری-ایران-با-سازمان-جاسوسی-هند-RAW-را-رد-کرد
http://www.farhangiannews.ir/view-29368.html

Pakistani government itslef announced that Uzair Baloch had entered Pakistan with a forged visa/identity. Yet Iran refutes any connections to UB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

mohammad45 said:


> @BHarwana
> Take a look at this bud. What is going on in Pakistan?
> https://www.outlookindia.com/websit...ing-with-raw-islamabad-releases-kulbhu/305971
> The source however is Indian. I'm not sure about it's credibility, can you confirm it and please give us further information about this guy Yadhav.
> 
> Iranian medias strongly denied any connection between Iranian firms and these spies/separatists but on the other hand Pakistan is trying to make a relation betw these guys and Iran. I really cannot understand, in the meantime, Pakistan's ambassador to India has confirmed Iranian announcement about these guys specially Yadhav. Although no Pakistani media reported his speech on Yadhav and Iran, i wonder why. Is there someone who is benefitting from dividing Iran and Pakistan?
> 
> I personally think that it's an American plan, because most of these reports about Yadhav in Persian language belongs to BBC and VOA news websites. Pak ambassador to India also said that Ydhav was arrested in Pakistan. I'm really confused wtf?
> 
> If you could read Persian, visit these websites :
> 
> Nisar Ali Khan, Pakistani Interior Minister :
> Iran has no relations with Indian spy
> http://islamicwna.com/fa/news/67855...کاری-ایران-با-سازمان-جاسوسی-هند-RAW-را-رد-کرد
> http://www.farhangiannews.ir/view-29368.html
> 
> Pakistani government itslef announced that Uzair Baloch had entered Pakistan with a forged visa/identity. Yet Iran refutes any connections to UB.



India and USA cannot accept Pakistan and Iran working together. It is just an attack launch to sabotage relations. If Pakistan and Iran are together it will hurt their end game. The war in Yemen was started so that Saudis can push Pakistan and Iran into war the recruitment of Raheel Sharif was done by Saudis for the same purpose. With Saddam Hussein gone there is no counter wait for Iran and they think Pakistan can counter wait Iran if both countries pushed into war. That is why ISIS fighter were shifted to turabora Afghanistan to attack Irani border guards from Pakistan to start a fight between Pakistan and Iran this will serve 2 purposes one Pakistan and Iran will get indulge and this will give Israel free hand. Second India will get space to counter China. Jadhav was planted in Iran and then sent to Pakistan so that blame will fall on Iran this was done by collaboration by UAE and India USA India Israel and Gulf Arab are desperately trying to put Pakistan and Iran in conflict only then it will serve USA main purpose. Pakistan know about this plan and the operation was started in Iraq by Pakistan, This operation was not made public and only surfaced when Iraq thanked Pakistan for helping against terrorism. ISI of Pakistan is not best without any reason they knew and they will counter it. Now India is losing ground in Afghanistan so it is focusing it's Media to create rift in Iran and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

BHarwana said:


> India and USA cannot accept Pakistan and Iran working together. It is just an attack launch to sabotage relations. If Pakistan and Iran are together it will hurt their end game. The war in Yemen was started so that Saudis can push Pakistan and Iran into war the recruitment of Raheel Sharif was done by Saudis for the same purpose. With Saddam Hussein gone there is no counter wait for Iran and they think Pakistan can counter wait Iran if both countries pushed into war. That is why ISIS fighter were shifted to turabora Afghanistan to attack Irani border guards from Pakistan to start a fight between Pakistan and Iran this will serve 2 purposes one Pakistan and Iran will get indulge and this will give Israel free hand. Second India will get space to counter China. Jadhav was planted in Iran and then sent to Pakistan so that blame will fall on Iran this was done by collaboration by UAE and India USA India Israel and Gulf Arab are desperately trying to put Pakistan and Iran in conflict only then it will serve USA main purpose. Pakistan know about this plan and the operation was started in Iraq by Pakistan, This operation was not made public and only surfaced when Iraq thanked Pakistan for helping against terrorism. ISI of Pakistan is not best without any reason they knew and they will counter it. Now India is losing ground in Afghanistan so it is focusing it's Media to create rift in Iran and Pakistan.


Thanks bro, exactly my own thoughts.

We should reconsider our economic relations with India, US sanctions is an other leverage on Iran which forces Iran to eye any opportunity even Indian investment. This fked up economy which is based on oil selling has made security problems for Iran too. With having Chinese CNPC and Russian oil companies at least we would get away from these trouble makers. 

Anywhere there is a divide and conquer, as much as i try hard to find the main cheer leaders, always found US and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

asena_great said:


> @Serpentine bro are you alright im reading the news about earth quick


Thanks bro, sorry for replying late. It wasn't a strong earthquake, but it was a major one in years in Tehran, that's why many were terrified.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Lol 1 day they despise us, and now they admire????????


be happy. why? KSA and UAE made a big blunder by trying to suffocate Qatar, which has made Qatar run into Iran and Turkey's arms. Iran capitalizes on big errors such as this quite well. Qatar might despite Iran, but maybe because of South pars/North Dome Qatar keeps the relationship with Iran "cordial". Strategically, its a boon for Iran to have another GCC state(Qatar) on the arabian peninsula in serious disagreement with fellow GCC states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

what do you think ????




I seriously believe that we must hanging these scums and thugs in public.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

*Russia Exim Bank, Iran banks signed finance, transaction ایران و روسیه امضای قرارداد فاینانس*






Exim Bank of Russia and Iran Sepah,, Saderat, Parsian, Pasargad, banks signed finance and transaction agreement

Iranian Banks Finalize Finance Deal with Russia Eximbank
https://financialtribune.com/articl...iran-russia-banks-sign-unlimited-finance-deal

Russian Bank Opens Credit Line for Iran
The Eximbank of Russia, a leading group supporting exports and imports, signed a deal to supply a credit line for four Iranian banks to finance various projects in the Islamic Republic.
According to the Central Bank of Iran, the Russian bank has signed an unlimited finance agreement with four Iranian banks, namely Sepah, the Export Development Bank of Iran, Parsian, and Pasargad.
The deal comes a few months after the Central Bank of Iran reached an agreement with the Export Insurance Agency of Russia to allow Russian banks to fund projects in Iran.
http://tn.ai/1612580

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran Ayatollah Khamenei, the people who have or had all countries resources in there possession they cannot be opposition, they have to come and explain what did do


----------



## N_Al40

What’s going on in Iran?

The blood hard liners decided to embarrass Rouhani by targeting his handling of the economy...now it’s COMPLETELY backfired.

Protests are widespread, and now Monarchists and NCRI are hijacking this claiming that this is the beginning of the end of the IRI.


----------



## skyshadow

N_Al40 said:


> View attachment 445495
> 
> 
> What’s going on in Iran?
> 
> The blood hard liners decided to embarrass Rouhani by targeting his handling of the economy...now it’s COMPLETELY backfired.
> 
> Protests are widespread, and now Monarchists and NCRI are hijacking this claiming that this is the beginning of the end of the IRI.




It's all a rumor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

N_Al40 said:


> View attachment 445495
> 
> 
> What’s going on in Iran?
> 
> The blood hard liners decided to embarrass Rouhani by targeting his handling of the economy...now it’s COMPLETELY backfired.
> 
> Protests are widespread, and now Monarchists and NCRI are hijacking this claiming that this is the beginning of the end of the IRI.


babak taghvaee,


----------



## Muhammed45

@Rukarl 
مشکلت چیه دوست من؟
میخوای فحش بدی؟ راحت باش 
این پارادوکس کشنده رو با خودت حل کن. تو بیشتر از هرکسی به عرب ها فحش دادی و من رو متهم به ایجاد ناامنی تو کشورهای عرب می کنی؟ فازت چیه؟

داری با یه اسرائیلی ابراز علاقه می کنی همون حرومزاده هایی که دانشمندان هسته ای ایران رو ترور کردندتا از هموطنای خودت بد بگی؟ 

فقر همه جاهست نه فقط در ایران. تحریم ایران به خاطر رژیم یا حکومت خاصی نیست. ما از زمان قاجار تحریم هستیم از تحریم انگلیسی ها به خاطر ملی کردن نفت تا الان کهما روبه خاطر پیشرفت هسته ای و فضایی تحریم می کنند. 

اگر شیرفهم نشدی بیشتر صحبت می کنیم


----------



## Rukarl

Be man nagoo dooste man. Kasi ke be irani boodanesh eftekhar nemikone va beja akse kurosh ye arab ro roo profilesh mizare baradar ya dooste man nist.


----------



## N_Al40

If the 9-Dey counter protests don’t calm the situation down...then I foresee bad times ahead for IRI.

There is a foreign hand in all this, no doubt. These slogans are unprecedented in Iran’s history of protests (at this scale at least).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Rukarl said:


> Be man nagoo baradar. Kasi ke be irani boodanesh eftekhar nemikone va beja akse kurosh ye arab ro roo profilesh mizare baradare man nist.


agha age in bande khoda koorosh beyne ma bood migoft ye vaght ejaze nadid iran na amn beshe. har chi bashe oon hakeme o doost dare iran boode, age tarikh dorost gofte baashe. 

in arabi ke shoma mifarmayid dahane regime ale saud o saaf karde bood. bishtar irani bood ta arab. sedaash kon wannabe iranian , bishtare omresho too iran zendegi karde bood.

@Rukarl 
ejaze nade asabit konan. aziz jan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rukarl

mohammad45 said:


> agha age in bande khoda koorosh beyne ma bood migoft ye vaght ejaze nadid iran na amn beshe. har chi bashe oon hakeme o doost dare iran boode, age tarikh dorost gofte baashe.
> 
> in arabi ke shoma mifarmayid dahane regime ale saud o saaf karde bood. bishtar irani bood ta arab. sedaash kon wannabe iranian , bishtare omresho too iran zendegi karde bood.
> 
> @Rukarl
> ejaze nade asabit konan. aziz jan


You seem like a nice guy. 

Yea that's the issue. Ma o Che ba arabestan? Veleshoon kon. Keshvare khodeto abad kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

N_Al40 said:


> View attachment 445495
> 
> 
> What’s going on in Iran?
> 
> The blood hard liners decided to embarrass Rouhani by targeting his handling of the economy...now it’s COMPLETELY backfired.
> 
> Protests are widespread, and now Monarchists and NCRI are hijacking this claiming that this is the beginning of the end of the IRI.



Highly unlikely that the army would fight the IRGC, but perhaps if things get faaaaar too out of hand, or that the stability of the entire nation is at risk (Like people killing each other, shootings etc...), the army would step in to secure the territorial integrity of Iran.

BT often spouts a lot of garbage and he's usually right 10% of the time. I guess anything goes in this crazy world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

Stryker1982 said:


> Highly unlikely that the army would fight the IRGC, but perhaps if things get faaaaar too out of hand, or that the stability of the entire nation is at risk (Like people killing each other, shootings etc...), the army would step in to secure the territorial integrity of Iran.
> 
> BT often spouts a lot of garbage and he's usually right 10% of the time. I guess anything goes in this crazy world.



It's worrying bro, check this out:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946878042500198400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946869193609228289
AMEN

Actually insanely furious with the hard-liners right now. Alamholda and Raesi should be put on trial for undermining the IRI. In addition, religious institutions should fund themselves via charity. Islamic Republic doesn't mean helping already wealthy (and in some cases corrupt) Bonyads; it means implementing and living by Islamic laws.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946881431841792000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

These protests are a good sign.

There is no doubt whatsoever that Iranians have grievances against the government. If the Islamic Republic wants to stay in power it must be mindful of the will and patience of the people.

These protests are by no means a threat to the overall stability of the country. They happen now and again. But they serve as a good reminder to the IR that it has to reform.

I wouldn't point fingers to the west. They are exploiting the situation, but that doesn't mean they created it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cthulhu

N_Al40 said:


> View attachment 445495
> 
> 
> What’s going on in Iran?
> 
> The blood hard liners decided to embarrass Rouhani by targeting his handling of the economy...now it’s COMPLETELY backfired.
> 
> Protests are widespread, and now Monarchists and NCRI are hijacking this claiming that this is the beginning of the end of the IRI.


بابا اینا همه اش شعره. امروز تو خیابون آزادی خبر آنچنانی نبود یه فیلمایی الان دارم تو اینترنت می بینم اگه خودم اینجا نبودم فکر می کردم الان تهرونی ها دارن انقلاب می کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OguzSenturk

AmirPatriot said:


> These protests are by no means a threat to the overall stability of the country. They happen now and again. But they serve as a good reminder to the IR that it has to reform.



Citizens cannot enforce rules with brutal force, that is called "vandalism", if not terrorism. In Law States, rules designated by laws, and being enforced by law enforcement units (Police, Gendarmerie etc).

If the people want change, then why they don't elect people into parliament that would pass laws to make change, instead of burning streets and screaming insults?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB2 program Bedone Tarof Dr. Rooh Alamini 2009 riots ایران بدون تعارف٫ دکتر روح الامینی*


----------



## Muhammed45

@yavar @mohsen @2800 @skyshadow

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AmirPatriot

OguzSenturk said:


> Citizens cannot enforce rules with brutal force, that is called "vandalism", if not terrorism. In Law States, rules designated by laws, and being enforced by law enforcement units (Police, Gendarmerie etc).
> 
> If the people want change, then why they don't elect people into parliament that would pass laws to make change, instead of burning streets and screaming insults?



Of course I do not endorse vandalism and violent protests. Anyone who burns public and private property, attacks police officers, and disrespects the flag should be arrested. But the people have a right to peaceful protest and this should be supported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*آزادی گروگان ایرانی توسط قرارگاه قدس سپاه در خاک افغانستان*
شناسه خبر: 1616314 سرویس: سیاسی
۱۰ دی ۱۳۹۶ - ۱۵:۲۸



*رزمندگان قرارگاه قدس سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی موفق به آزادی گروگان ایرانی در خاک افغانستان شدند.*
به گزارش گروه دفاعی خبرگزاری تسنیم، سردار محمد مارانی فرمانده قرارگاه قدس نیروی زمینی سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی، جزئیات آزادسازی یک گروگان ایرانی در افغانستان را تشریح کرد.


*بیشتر بخوانید*
*خنثی‌سازی 126 عملیات پیچیده هواپیماربایی توسط سپاه*

سردار مارانی با اعلام این خبر گفت: رزمندگان قرارگاه قدس در اقدامی اطلاعاتی و عملیاتی موفق شدند مهندس شرکت جهاد نصر را که آدم‌ربایان به یکی از ولایت‌های مرزی کشور همسایه انتقال داده بودند، آزاد کنند.

وی افزود: مهندس شرکت جهاد نصر پیمانکار طرح 46 هزار هکتاری آبرسانی به مزارع شهرستان هامون واقع در شمال سیستان و بلوچستان بوده است.

فرمانده قرارگاه قدس سپاه ادامه داد: مهندس حسین حاج‌ملک در تاریخ 23 آذرماه امسال در حال بازگشت به محل استراحت خود بود که توسط افراد ناشناس بین مسیر شهرستان هامون و زابل به‌گروگان گرفته شد.

سردار مارانی تصریح کرد: گروگانگیران این فرد را به کشور افغانستان انتقال دادند و پس از 2 روز خودروی وی در یکی روستاهای شهرستان نیمروز در حالی که سوخته بود، کشف شد.

وی تأکید کرد: گروگانگیران به خانواده این فرد گفته بودند "در صورت نپرداختن مبلغی فرزندتان کشته می‌شود" که پدر وی با مراجعه به قرارگاه قدس کمک برای آزادی فرزندش را خواستار شد.

فرمانده قرارگاه قدس سپاه خاطرنشان کرد: رزمندگان قرارگاه قدس با هماهنگی صورت‌گرفته با مراجع قانونی و انجام کار اطلاعاتی و عملیاتی ویژه در تاریخ سوم دی امسال موفق به آزادسازی حاج‌ملک از چنگال گروگان‌گیران شدند. در این عملیات پنج نفر از عوامل گروگانگیر که در داخل کشور فعال بودند، شناسایی و دستگیر شدند.

انتهای پیام/*


تبریک میگم به تمام مردم ایران بخاطر این عملیات موفق و افتخار امیز

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N_Al40

*Report: U.S. Gives Israel Green Light to Assassinate Iranian General Soleimani*
_ Al Jarida, considered an Israeli mouthpiece, says Israel was 'on the verge' of assassinating Soleimani, but the U.S. warned Tehran and thwarted the operation
_
Washington gave Israel a green light to assassinate Qassem Soleimani, the commander of the Quds Force, the overseas arm of Iran's Revolutionary Guard, Kuwaiti newspaper Al-Jarida reported on Monday.

Al-Jarida, considered an Israeli mouthpiece, quoted a source in Jerusalem as saying that "there is an American-Israeli agreement" that Soleimani is a "threat to the two countries' interests in the region."

The agreement between Israel and the United States, according to the report, comes three years after Washington thwarted an Israeli attempt to kill the general.

The report says Israel was "on the verge" of assassinating Soleimani three years ago, near Damascus, but the United States warned the Iranian leadership of the plan, revealing that Israel was closely tracking the Iranian general.

The incident, the report said, "sparked a sharp disagreement between the Israeli and American security and intelligence apparatuses regarding the issue."

The Kuwaiti report also identified Iran's second in command in Syria, known as "Abu Baker," as Mohammad Reda Falah Zadeh. It said he also "might be a target" for Israel, as well as other actors in the region.

Agha Soleimani needs to stop being very open about his whereabouts. There is a fine line between bravery and foolishness.


----------



## skyshadow

سلام . یک افسر پلیس توی اصفهان کشته شده و 3 نفر زخمی شدن به دلیل اینکه یکی از تروریست هایی که تظاهرات میکرده بهشون شلیک کرده با یک اسلحه شکاری . نجف اباد


----------



## Cthulhu

skyshadow said:


> سلام . یک افسر پلیس توی اصفهان کشته شده و 3 نفر زخمی شدن به دلیل اینکه یکی از تروریست هایی که تظاهرات میکرده بهشون شلیک کرده با یک اسلحه شکاری . نجف اباد


تکذیب شد


----------



## Stryker1982

Cthulhu said:


> تکذیب شد




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947947100398026752


----------



## Cthulhu

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947947100398026752


http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/760785/خبر-شهادت-مامور-پلیس-تکذیب-شد


----------



## Cthulhu

@Rukarl, @bozorgmehr, @OldTwilight, @Surenas
http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/760410/افکار-عمومی-ایران-بیش-از-حد-از-موقعیت-خود-در-منطقه-غافل-استاکنون-زمان-پیروی-از-گروه‌های-سطحی-و-فانتزیک-مانند-ری‌استارت-و-من‌وتو-و-آمد-نیوز-نیست

@SubWater, @mohammad45, @yavar, @mohsen, @2800, @skyshadow, @Sina-1, @raptor22
http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/760572/کدام-اساتید-دانشگاه-حوادث-اخیر-کشور-را-پیش‌بینی-کرده-بودند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

Cthulhu said:


> @Rukarl, @bozorgmehr, @OldTwilight, @Surenas
> http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/760410/افکار-عمومی-ایران-بیش-از-حد-از-موقعیت-خود-در-منطقه-غافل-استاکنون-زمان-پیروی-از-گروه‌های-سطحی-و-فانتزیک-مانند-ری‌استارت-و-من‌وتو-و-آمد-نیوز-نیست
> 
> @SubWater, @mohammad45, @yavar, @mohsen, @2800, @skyshadow, @Sina-1, @raptor22
> http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/760572/کدام-اساتید-دانشگاه-حوادث-اخیر-کشور-را-پیش‌بینی-کرده-بودند


مشکل اینه که بعضی ها میخوان پروژه سوریه در ایران پیاده کنند. به همین دلیل از اعتراضات به حق مردم علیه فساد حاکم بر حمهوری اسلامی دارن سواستفاده میکنند و زبان فحش و هوچی کری رو بجای زبان منطق گزاشتن.

تنها راه حل برخورد قاطع با مفسدین اقتصادی و قطع بودجه های دولتی برای اماکن واشخاص مذهبیه.
ان ها اگر مردمی هستن برند پولشون رو ار مردم تهیه کنند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

SubWater said:


> تنها راه حل برخورد قاطع با مفسدین اقتصادی و قطع بودجه های دولتی برای اماکن واشخاص مذهبیه.
> ان ها اگر مردمی هستن برند پولشون رو ار مردم تهیه کنند


اگه نشستی که با مفسدین اقتصادی برخورد بشه باید بگم بدبختی اینه که این اتفاق قرار نیس بیفته. فساد تا ستون فقرات حکومت رفته, همه دزدن. تنها کاری هم که می کنن پاک کردن صورت مسئله است. همین اعتراضات رو هم ربط می دن به موساد و صهیونیسم و ... و جمعش می کنن و دوباره روز از نو روزی از، دوباره همون آش و همون کاسه




بعد از این سخنرانی منصور نظری، یک عده منتظر برخورد قاطع قوه قضاییه با خاطیان پرونده بودند. الحق که همین گونه هم شد. منصور نظری مجددا به دادگاه احضار و دو تن از اعضای کادر حراست دانشگاه شریف به دلیل عدم جلوگیری از ورود نظری به دانشگاه، توبیخ و برکنار شدند. همون کاری که همیشه انجام می شه، پاک کردن صورت مسئله.





توشه ناقابل جناب آقای بقایی برای روز مبادا

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/812824/بقایی-شوخی-می-کند-که-می-گوید-کیف-میلیاردی-برای-او-نیست-بقایی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

*US Intelligence Reportedly Gives Israel Green Light To Assassinate Iran's Top General*

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...ael-green-light-assassinate-irans-top-general


----------



## yavar

*U.S Nikki Haley UN repeated slogans rioters in Iran تکرار شعارهای اغتشاشگران در ایران توسط آمریکا*


----------



## Draco.IMF

*Houthi Forces Seize U.S. Navy Unmanned Underwater Vehicle*






https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-01-03/houthi-forces-capture-us-navy-spy-drone-yemen-coast

*"“It is intended to operate in shallow waters, intended to operate in littoral spaces, and is designed to be pretty autonomous,” Dan Gettinger, co-director of the Center for the Study of the Drone at Bard College, said about the REMUS 600. “It might be the most advanced UUV deployed.”"*

I hope Iran will get its hands on it and get some nice technology out of it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Draco.IMF said:


> *Houthi Forces Seize U.S. Navy Unmanned Underwater Vehicle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-01-03/houthi-forces-capture-us-navy-spy-drone-yemen-coast
> 
> *"“It is intended to operate in shallow waters, intended to operate in littoral spaces, and is designed to be pretty autonomous,” Dan Gettinger, co-director of the Center for the Study of the Drone at Bard College, said about the REMUS 600. “It might be the most advanced UUV deployed.”"*
> 
> I hope Iran will get its hands on it and get some nice technology out of it



Houthis have divers now?

Lolololo Saudi should be so embarrased

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB Reporting the reality of social Media and riotering ایران گزارش واقعیت مجازی و اغتشاشات*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Intelligence Ministry dismantling Terrorist Team, Piranshahr انهدام تیم تروریستی در پیرانشهر*


----------



## Parsipride

Mr. Mirandi, mops up the British reporter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC Frees Iranian Hostage in Afghanistan soil ایران آزادی گروگان توسط سپاه در خاک افغانستان*




IRGC Frees Iranian Hostage in Afghanistan
TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) forces rescued an Iranian engineer who had been kidnapped at an eastern border area in Iran and held hostage inside Afghanistan for ten days, a commander announced.
Commander of the IRGC Ground Force’s Quds Base General Mohammad Marani said on Sunday that the successful mission to free the Iranian national on the Afghan soil followed a special intelligence operation and coordination with the legal authorities.
Hossein Hajmalek, an engineer working for Jahad Nasr company, a contractor cooperating with the IRGC, was kidnapped on a route between the eastern cities of Hamoon and Zabol on December 14 on his way back home, the commander explained.
Kidnappers took the Iranian engineer to Afghanistan, the general added, saying his charred car was found in a village in the Afghan province of Nimruz two days later.
According to the commander, the hostage’s father asked the IRGC Quds Base for help after the kidnappers demanded ransom and threatened to kill the hostage.
The IRGC fighters launched a special operation following intelligence activities and coordination with the authorities and freed Hajmalek on December 24, he added.
General Marani also noted that five people have been arrested inside Iran in connection with the hostage taking.
http://tn.ai/1616460

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Parsipride said:


> Mr. Mirandi, mops up the British reporter.


Professor Morandi has better English speaking skills that most Canadians Imao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

*تحلیل استاد حسن محدثی درباره علت تجمعات ایران در برنامه زاویه صداوسیما*




آفای محدثی انگار دارن آب تو هاون می کوبن، هر چی دلیل و منطق و تحقیق می یارن جناب آقای صادقی یه چیز دیگه در میان می گن هی سفسطه می کنن. یکی نیست به اینا بگه بابا تا دیر نشده یه دو کلمه حرف حساب گوش کنید. گویا اینا تا دستی دستی مملکتو به خاک سیاه نشونن قصد ندارن از خر شیطون پیاده شن


----------



## Muhammed45

SubWater said:


> تنها راه حل برخورد قاطع با مفسدین اقتصادی و قطع بودجه های دولتی برای اماکن واشخاص مذهبیه.
> ان ها اگر مردمی هستن برند پولشون رو ار مردم تهیه کنند





Cthulhu said:


> اگه نشستی که با مفسدین اقتصادی برخورد بشه باید بگم بدبختی اینه که این اتفاق قرار نیس بیفته. فساد تا ستون فقرات حکومت رفته, همه دزدن. تنها کاری هم که می کنن پاک کردن صورت مسئله است. همین اعتراضات رو هم ربط می دن به موساد و صهیونیسم و ... و جمعش می کنن و دوباره روز از نو روزی از، دوباره همون آش و همون کاسه


شما برادرای عزیز واقعا فکر کردید مذهبی جماعت دارن میخورن و در میرن؟ نه خدایی؟ مثل خاوری یا زنجانی که خیلی مذهبی بودن؟؟؟
درسته یه سری آخوند هستن و بودن که که آبرو برا نظام نذاشتن. خدا لعنتشون کنه ولی خدایی فساد تو رده رهبری نیست. 

اقتصاد ما نفت پایه است. پس بانک و بنگاههای معاملات نفتی دارن اقتصاد رو می گردونن. زنجانی ربطی به مذهب ننداشت با خاوری یا خود وزیر نفت زنگنه.

اقتصاد فاسده چون در ارتباط با غرب بوده. اقتصاد ما غربی هست و بوده. فکر نکنیم مستقلیم تو اقتصاد . نه خداییش تانزانیا در مسائل اقتصادی از ایران مستقل تر به نظر میاد. یک شبه تحریم شدیم و وا رفتیم. این خودش پیامه که اقتصاد ما فاسد یا نیمه فاسد وابسته به حیات کلی غرب بوده. 

سپاه بنده خدا هر چی گیر آورده از این ور و اون ور خرج دفاع از مملکت کرده. همه موشک های ساخت سپاه با هزینه اولیه سپاه بوده و کمک وزارت دفاع که بدون سپاه تقریبا وزارت دفاع ناکارآمده. سپاه هلی کوپتر میسازه، کاتاماران میسازه، به زلزله زده های کرمانشاه میرسه. خداییش یه پا دولته برا خودش.

پس فساد جای دیگه ایه و شعار علیه رهبری خودزنی بیشتر نیست. نظر شما؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

mohammad45 said:


> شما برادرای عزیز واقعا فکر کردید مذهبی جماعت دارن میخورن و در میرن؟ نه خدایی؟ مثل خاوری یا زنجانی که خیلی مذهبی بودن؟؟؟
> درسته یه سری آخوند هستن و بودن که که آبرو برا نظام نذاشتن. خدا لعنتشون کنه ولی خدایی فساد تو رده رهبری نیست.
> 
> اقتصاد ما نفت پایه است. پس بانک و بنگاههای معاملات نفتی دارن اقتصاد رو می گردونن. زنجانی ربطی به مذهب ننداشت با خاوری یا خود وزیر نفت زنگنه.


اولا من نگفتم رهبر فاسده و دزدی کرده، تازه به نظر من اگه یه نفر تو این مسئولین فاسد نباشه همون رهبره چون اگه بود تا حالا بی بی سی و صدای آمریکا و ... هزار بار همونو الم کرده بودن و 24 ساعت داشتن می گفتن، پس معلومه هیچی ازش ندارن. تازه خودشون هم اعتراف می کنن که رهبری آدم فاسدی نیست
دوما چه ربطی به مذهبی جماعت داشت؟ متاسفانه تو جمهوری اسلامی پیش فرض شده که مسئولین با ایمان رو بزاریم سر کار چون مسئول با ایمان دزدی نمی کنه اگه هم دزدی کرد پس با ایمان نبوده پس چیزی از ارزشهای ما کم نمی شه. خوب معلومه وضع می شه این. عزیز جان تو دنیا اونایی که از نظر مقابله با فساد موفقن پیش فرض می کنن که کسی که با پول ارتباط داشته باشه دزده اگه بتونه می دزده. پس ریز تا درشت کسایی که با پول ارتباط دارن هم برای عموم هم برای رسانه ها هم برای اونی هم که باید دزدا رو بگیره مشخصه. تو اینجا اصلا معلوم نیست یه نفر از کجا میاره، کجا خرج می کنه. رسانه ها هم به اطلاعات دسترسی ندارن هر وقت گند فساد در میاد و دزده در میره تازه میان روش گزارش تهیه می کنن. اگه هم یه وقت رسانه ای یه چیزی گفت خبرنگار مربوطه رو می گیرن می اندازن زندان در خبرگزاری رو هم می بنده پس اینا هم که هیچ. قوه قضاییه هم که باید دزدا رو بگیره رئیسش جناب آقای لاریجانیه که همه فیلم معروف برادر ایشون رو دیدن ایشون اول از همه باید تکلیف برادر خودشون رو مشخص کنن که نمی کنن پس از همون جا فساد شروع می شه به پایین. موارد مختلف فساد هم با عنوان های مختلف مصلحت نظام، آبروی نظام و ... مسکوت می شه. دلم هم می خواد کسی بیاد بر علیه این وضع قوه قضاییه یه چیزی بگه مثلا بیاد بگه تکلیف داداش رئیس قوه رو مشخص کنین ببین همین قوه قضاییه چه بلایی که به سرش نمیاره. این اقتصاد دولتی هم شده قوز بالا قوز. مردم هم همینجور حیرون نشستن که اینا دزدا رو بگیرن همه تعجب می کنن که چرا فساد زیاده با فساد مقابله نمی شه.


mohammad45 said:


> اقتصاد فاسده چون در ارتباط با غرب بوده. اقتصاد ما غربی هست و بوده. فکر نکنیم مستقلیم تو اقتصاد . نه خداییش تانزانیا در مسائل اقتصادی از ایران مستقل تر به نظر میاد. یک شبه تحریم شدیم و وا رفتیم. این خودش پیامه که اقتصاد ما فاسد یا نیمه فاسد وابسته به حیات کلی غرب بوده.


شما دارین دو تا موضوع جدا رو با هم قاطی می کنین. اقتصاد فاسد یه چیزه اقتصاد وابسته یه چیز دیگه.


mohammad45 said:


> سپاه بنده خدا هر چی گیر آورده از این ور و اون ور خرج دفاع از مملکت کرده. همه موشک های ساخت سپاه با هزینه اولیه سپاه بوده و کمک وزارت دفاع که بدون سپاه تقریبا وزارت دفاع ناکارآمده. سپاه هلی کوپتر میسازه، کاتاماران میسازه، به زلزله زده های کرمانشاه میرسه. خداییش یه پا دولته برا خودش.


والا داستان سپاه و اقتصاد خودش یه بحثیه برا خودش. منم درباره فعالیت اقتصادی سپاه اطلاعی ندارم که بتونم نظری بدم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

mohammad45 said:


> شما برادرای عزیز واقعا فکر کردید مذهبی جماعت دارن میخورن و در میرن؟ نه خدایی؟ مثل خاوری یا زنجانی که خیلی مذهبی بودن؟؟؟
> درسته یه سری آخوند هستن و بودن که که آبرو برا نظام نذاشتن. خدا لعنتشون کنه ولی خدایی فساد تو رده رهبری نیست.
> 
> اقتصاد ما نفت پایه است. پس بانک و بنگاههای معاملات نفتی دارن اقتصاد رو می گردونن. زنجانی ربطی به مذهب ننداشت با خاوری یا خود وزیر نفت زنگنه.
> 
> اقتصاد فاسده چون در ارتباط با غرب بوده. اقتصاد ما غربی هست و بوده. فکر نکنیم مستقلیم تو اقتصاد . نه خداییش تانزانیا در مسائل اقتصادی از ایران مستقل تر به نظر میاد. یک شبه تحریم شدیم و وا رفتیم. این خودش پیامه که اقتصاد ما فاسد یا نیمه فاسد وابسته به حیات کلی غرب بوده.
> 
> سپاه بنده خدا هر چی گیر آورده از این ور و اون ور خرج دفاع از مملکت کرده. همه موشک های ساخت سپاه با هزینه اولیه سپاه بوده و کمک وزارت دفاع که بدون سپاه تقریبا وزارت دفاع ناکارآمده. سپاه هلی کوپتر میسازه، کاتاماران میسازه، به زلزله زده های کرمانشاه میرسه. خداییش یه پا دولته برا خودش.
> 
> پس فساد جای دیگه ایه و شعار علیه رهبری خودزنی بیشتر نیست. نظر شما؟


سلام
من که نگفتم فلان شخص مذهبی فاسده یا افراد فاسد مذهبی هستند منتها وقتی شما بودجه هنگفتی به ارگان های مذهبی میدی خواه نا خواه افراد فاسد به سمت این ارگان ها برای بهرهندی از منابع جذب میوند.
مشکل دیگه ما اینه که گروه های سیاسی بجای همکاری با هم در تلاش برای حذف یکدیگر هستند و منافع کشور را در درجهدوم قرار میدن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*UN Security Council, 8152nd , Iran riot جلسه ۸۱۵۲ شورای امنیت سازمان ملل، ایران اغتشاشات*


----------



## yavar

*Iran report exposing BBC, Radio Farda, propaganda campaign شانتاژ دروغین رادیو فردا، بی بی سی*


----------



## yavar

*Iran Intelligence Ministry dismantling MKO Terror cell, Borujerd انهدام هسته گروهک تروریستی منافقین*


----------



## pin gu

*جایگزین پراید بهمن‌ماه معرفی می‌شود*
به گزارش خبرگزاری تسنیم، محسن جهرودی در حاشیه مراسم رونمایی از خودروی الکتریکی سایپا درباره محصولی که قرار است به‌زودی جایگزین پراید شود گفت: با توجه به بالا رفتن سطح استانداردها در حوزه خودرو به این نتیجه رسیدیم که انجام هزینه‌های بهینه‌سازی به‌روی پروژه قدیمی مثل پراید دیگر مقرون به صرفه نیست و باید محصولی جایگزین را برای رسیدن به استانداردهای امروز تولید کنیم.

وی گفت: البته بعید به‌نظر می‌رسد که محصول جدید از نظر قیمت توان رقابت با پراید را داشته باشد چرا که محصولی مثل پراید در این حد قیمت قابل تکرار شدن نیست اما تمامی سعی ما این است که قیمت خودروی جایگزین نزدیک به قیمت پراید باشد.

جهرودی تأکید کرد: محصول جدید فاصله بسیاری از نظر سطح کیفیت با پراید خواهد داشت و در ظاهر و راحتی سعی شده تا به استانداردهای جهانی نزدیک باشد.

انتهای پیام/*





https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1396/10/17/1621904/جایگزین-پراید-بهمن-ماه-معرفی-می-شود


----------



## Hack-Hook

pin gu said:


> *جایگزین پراید بهمن‌ماه معرفی می‌شود*
> به گزارش خبرگزاری تسنیم، محسن جهرودی در حاشیه مراسم رونمایی از خودروی الکتریکی سایپا درباره محصولی که قرار است به‌زودی جایگزین پراید شود گفت: با توجه به بالا رفتن سطح استانداردها در حوزه خودرو به این نتیجه رسیدیم که انجام هزینه‌های بهینه‌سازی به‌روی پروژه قدیمی مثل پراید دیگر مقرون به صرفه نیست و باید محصولی جایگزین را برای رسیدن به استانداردهای امروز تولید کنیم.
> 
> وی گفت: البته بعید به‌نظر می‌رسد که محصول جدید از نظر قیمت توان رقابت با پراید را داشته باشد چرا که محصولی مثل پراید در این حد قیمت قابل تکرار شدن نیست اما تمامی سعی ما این است که قیمت خودروی جایگزین نزدیک به قیمت پراید باشد.
> 
> جهرودی تأکید کرد: محصول جدید فاصله بسیاری از نظر سطح کیفیت با پراید خواهد داشت و در ظاهر و راحتی سعی شده تا به استانداردهای جهانی نزدیک باشد.
> 
> انتهای پیام/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1396/10/17/1621904/جایگزین-پراید-بهمن-ماه-معرفی-می-شود


I wonder how its possible to replace such fantastic car
https://hw20.asset.aparat.com/aparat-video/216f2e9a684bd7daae42d60d03807f068851823-144p__13144.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

Hack-Hook said:


> I wonder how its possible to replace such fantastic car
> https://hw20.asset.aparat.com/aparat-video/216f2e9a684bd7daae42d60d03807f068851823-144p__13144.mp4



Like video  bollywood style 

easily with 300 million $ from our pockets . but still with so much delays and it seems with 50% higher cost ( 30 million toman range ) ...





http://www.khodrobank.com/Reviews/6597/موتور-ملی-سه-سیلندر-رونمایی-شد


----------



## Parsipride

*From Shahs To The CIA: The History Of Western Intervention In Iran - Part 1*

*"Once you understand what people want, you can’t hate them anymore. You can fear them, but you can’t hate them, because you can find the same desires in your own heart" - concluded Andrew Wiggins in the novel Speaker for the Dead. When Americans hear the word Iran, many have a sort of knee-jerk visceral reaction. The very mention of the word conjures up frightful images of be-turbaned bearded imams leading mobs of Kalashnikov-carrying Muslim men and women whose faces are grotesquely contorted by intense anger as they enthusiastically wave banners bearing squiggly lines, no doubt saying, "Death to America". 



Such specters are no frightful flights of fantasy, but reflect a real time and place in Iranian history. The year was 1979 and the place was Tehran. But the Islamic Revolution and subsequent American embassy hostage crisis which shocked the world, catching the West completely off guard, did not materialize in a vacuum. The chaotic domino effect which would lead modern Iran into the hands of the Ayatollahs was set off from the moment the CIA intervened with its 1953 coup d'état in Tehran, which became known as 'Operation Ajax'.

But Western intervention in Iran's affairs actually started many decades prior even to the CIA's well-known covert operation with the establishment of the Anglo-Persian Oil Company, or today's British Petroleum (BP). After this, the 20th century witnessed a series of external interventions in Iran - a pattern which could potentially be continued now at the beginning of the 21st century as officials in the US and Israeli governments are now calling for action in support of protesters. 

Belief in "Persian Exceptionalism" and Revolution



Iranian historian and professor at Tehran University, Sadegh Zibakalam, once defined the idea of "Iranian exceptionalism" as the dominant cultural narrative of modern Iran. Zibakalam explained this as "One of the strange features of 20th century Iranian leaders has been a tendency to perceive themselves, their government, and Iran as serious challengers to the present world order. Given the fact that the present world order is very much a Western dominated system, the Iranian leaders’ historic “crusade” has been broadly anti-Western. Shah Muhammad Reza Pahlavi as well as his successors have perceived their respective regime as offering the world a different system of leadership - one that is far superior to that of the West in many respects. Thus, Iranian “exceptionalism” rests on two main pillars: the negation of the present world order and the belief in the inherent superiority of Iranian civilization."




However, few officials and pundits in the West understand or care to know the tragic and fascinating history of Iran and Western interventionism there, even while feigning to speak on behalf of "the Iranian people". To understand modern Iran and the chaotic events leading to the Islamic revolution of 1979, we have to begin with ancient history to gain a sense of Iranians' self-understanding of their national heritage and identity, and then launch into the 20th century Iranian identity crisis brought about by foreign domination. 


Skip to main contentAuthor Of Trump Book Admits No Clue What's True; Journalists Urge Caution; Bannon Fingered As Point Of Access[/paste:font]
by ZeroPointNow - Jan 6, 2018 5:39 pm


"Several things are true and several that are not. Light in fact-checking and copy-editing." -Maggie Haberman, NYT

ALERT: Climate Engineering out of control - Go long defense
by globalintelhub - Jan 6, 2018 9:11 pm
The Defense industry has become a self-growth feeding cycle. 

The Leveraged Economy BLOWS UP In 2018
by SRSrocco - Jan 6, 2018 9:41 am
Enjoy the good times while you can because when the economy BLOWS UP this next time, there is no plan B. 




by Tyler Durden
Sun, 01/07/2018 - 08:51
129
SHARES
TwitterFacebookRedditEmailPrint

"Once you understand what people want, you can’t hate them anymore. You can fear them, but you can’t hate them, because you can find the same desires in your own heart" - concluded Andrew Wiggins in the novel Speaker for the Dead. When Americans hear the word Iran, many have a sort of knee-jerk visceral reaction. The very mention of the word conjures up frightful images of be-turbaned bearded imams leading mobs of Kalashnikov-carrying Muslim men and women whose faces are grotesquely contorted by intense anger as they enthusiastically wave banners bearing squiggly lines, no doubt saying, "Death to America". 



Such specters are no frightful flights of fantasy, but reflect a real time and place in Iranian history. The year was 1979 and the place was Tehran. But the Islamic Revolution and subsequent American embassy hostage crisis which shocked the world, catching the West completely off guard, did not materialize in a vacuum. The chaotic domino effect which would lead modern Iran into the hands of the Ayatollahs was set off from the moment the CIA intervened with its 1953 coup d'état in Tehran, which became known as 'Operation Ajax'.











Sponsored By Stansberry Research
Expert Who Called Dotcom Crash Issues Surprising New Prediction
Something strange is going on in the financial system. And according to The Wall Street Journal, it’s causing some investors to move massive amounts of money out of the banking system.


The opening sequence from the 2012 movie 'Argo' features a brief history of aggressive Western intervention which shaped modern Iran.



But Western intervention in Iran's affairs actually started many decades prior even to the CIA's well-known covert operation with the establishment of the Anglo-Persian Oil Company, or today's British Petroleum (BP). After this, the 20th century witnessed a series of external interventions in Iran - a pattern which could potentially be continued now at the beginning of the 21st century as officials in the US and Israeli governments are now calling for action in support of protesters. 



However, few officials and pundits in the West understand or care to know the tragic and fascinating history of Iran and Western interventionism there, even while feigning to speak on behalf of "the Iranian people". To understand modern Iran and the chaotic events leading to the Islamic revolution of 1979, we have to begin with ancient history to gain a sense of Iranians' self-understanding of their national heritage and identity, and then launch into the 20th century Iranian identity crisis brought about by foreign domination. 






Anglo-Persian Oil Company (APOC, later called the Anglo-Iranian Oil Company, and future British Petroleum/BP).

* * *



Belief in "Persian Exceptionalism" and Revolution



Iranian historian and professor at Tehran University, Sadegh Zibakalam, once defined the idea of "Iranian exceptionalism" as the dominant cultural narrative of modern Iran. Zibakalam explained this as "One of the strange features of 20th century Iranian leaders has been a tendency to perceive themselves, their government, and Iran as serious challengers to the present world order. Given the fact that the present world order is very much a Western dominated system, the Iranian leaders’ historic “crusade” has been broadly anti-Western. Shah Muhammad Reza Pahlavi as well as his successors have perceived their respective regime as offering the world a different system of leadership - one that is far superior to that of the West in many respects. Thus, Iranian “exceptionalism” rests on two main pillars: the negation of the present world order and the belief in the inherent superiority of Iranian civilization."


Trending Articles


Can We Afford Renewable Energy?
Over a decade ago we got involved in the development of the biofuels industry in Europe, when it began to take off in…






This self-perception arises from the Iranian people being descendants of well-known historical rulers and an ancient people that civilized the desert of what was known to the rest of the world as Persia, and to us in our day Iran. The ruins of Persepolis hearken back several millennia to the days of the great Persian kings Cyrus, Xerxes, and Darius who in the magnificent Hall of Audience received the tributes of the various and sundry nations they conquered: the Elamites, Arachosians, Armenians, Ethiopians, Thracians, Ionians, Arabs, Assyrians, and Indians. They constituted an empire in every sense of the word, dominating some of the richest lands from Greece in the Eastern Mediterranean through Turkey in Asia Minor, northward to Lebanon, Israel, Egypt and Libya and then to as far East as the Indus river, engulfing the Caucasus along the way.



In so doing, they spread their knowledge of science, poetry, painting, architecture, and their Zoroastrian faith to the ends of the world. This faith ingrained in them the idea that it is the responsibility of everyone, rich and poor, young and old, to strive to attain and establish justice here in this world in much the same way that the Hebrews sought it through their Torah and the Buddhists through their Tao. The Persians were among those first great civilizations that turned men’s faces to the heavens and the stars challenging them to find meaning and purpose in a world replete with suffering and misery and to prepare their hearts, minds, and souls for the judgement that awaited them upon departing this life. Rulers, great and powerful though they be, were not exempt from this the common lot of man and thus were expected to rule justly guided by the light of their revealed religion. When they failed to do so, their subjects had the right to rise up and overthrow them. In this they were not exceptional. This is pattern that repeated itself time and time again through the long history of the Persians.



Birth of Shi'ism and Its 'Underdog' Identity



These conceptions of justice and of the duties of rulers remained a constant in the lives of the Persians, even after Darius and his empire fell and was absorbed by Alexander the Great in his empire in 334 BC. By assimilating and reshaping the culture of their conquers to fit their Zoroastrian faith, they continued to flourish, so much so that by the third century AD they had gained enough strength to lay siege to and conquer Antioch, Jerusalem, and Alexandria, only to be repelled by the Byzantines at the walls of Constantinople in 626 AD. The death blow, however, came not at the hands of the Byzantine Christians, but by the invading Arabs who in the name of their leader and prophet, Mohammed, devastatingly defeated the morally impoverished Sasanian rulers, thus marking the end of the pre-Islamic dynasties in Persia. 



Having been forcibly converted, the Persians set out to assimilate and reshape Islam, in much the same way they had done with the Greeks almost 1,000 years earlier, the result of which was a form of Islam different from the one their conquers had intended for them to accept, much to their consternation. Out of the martyrdoms of Ali and Hussein, relatives of Mohammed and rightful heirs to the caliphate, so they believed, was born Shia Islam.  Thus, to their beliefs of justice and righteousness, were added the desire to cling dearly to those beliefs even to the point of death.



Corrupt Shahs Sell Out to Western Imperial Powers



For the next eight centuries the Persians endured, survived, and prospered even against the backdrop of the brutal rampages of the Seljuk Turks and the savage invasions of Genghis Khan’s hordes. Throughout those years, Iranians made great strides in music, poetry, architecture, and philosophy by sending their most learned to the centers of learning throughout Europe where they discovered Socrates, Plato, Aristotle, Euclid, Archimedes, and Ptolemy. In 1501 the militant Shiite, Ismail ushered in the fruitful, albeit repressive, Safavid dynasty that lasted until 1722, when Abbas Shah, the greatest and last of the Safavid kings died. Abas Shah was a great builder of roads and cities, and an indefatigable promoter or industry and trades throughout his empire.



In the chaos that followed his death, Iran experienced foreign invasions and violent internal struggles for power for the next 75 years. By the end of the century, the Qajar’s, led by Agha Muhammad Khan, wrested power away from the other competing factions and once again united the country. The Qajars were weak and greedy monarchs who where all too ready to hand over their country’s riches to the country, usually Britain or Russia, that had the deepest pockets with little regard for the well being of their subjects. These corrupt rulers, more than any other internal factor, set the stage for the violent struggle the Iranians waged for freedom, democracy, and national sovereignty throughout the first half of the 20th century.



Nasser ud-Din Shah was one the first of the Qajar monarchs that the Russians and British intimidated, flattered, and bought. By 1872, ud-Din had virtually depleted the money he had stolen from his subjects through oppressive taxation and illegal seizures of property, so much so, that he could no longer afford his decadent and luxurious life style. To raise cash quickly, that year, Nasser ud-Din made a secret deal with the British through Baron Julius de Curzon whereby, for a paltry sum, the British were granted the exclusive right to operate and manage Iran's vast irrigation system, mine its minerals, lay its railroads, manage its banks, and print its money. With unimaginable glee, Lord Curzon wrote that his deal with Iran was “the most complete and extraordinary surrender of the entire industrial resources of a kingdom into foreign hands that has probably ever been dreamt of, much less accomplished in history.” The concession had the predictable outcome of outraging common Iranians.



Britain's Thirst for Persian Resources



In 1891 the Shah found himself strapped for cash once again. This time he decided to sell his country’s tobacco industry to the British Tobacco Corporation (BTC) for a mere £15,000. In so doing he stole from the Iranian his birthright to cultivate his native soil and enjoy the fruits of his labor thereby enriching his family, community, and country. There was no debate or vote since, by the rights of kings, he had the divinely ordained authority to dispose of his property, which is how he saw Iran, as he saw fit without consultation or even taking into consideration the effects such concessions would have on his people. Such actions only served to awaken the Iranians to the gross injustice of their political system and the necessity to replace it with one that existed to benefit all Iranians, not just the ruling class. 



Meanwhile, the budding nationalistic spirit of neighboring and European countries, found its way into Iran through its educated class that readily consumed newspapers and monographs of the subversive type. These new and strange ideas challenged the belief in the absolute authority of the shah and revived once again the ancient Zoroastrian and Shia belief that rulers must be just and once they veer from that path, their subjects have the right and duty to remove them. Through this cross pollination of ideas the Iranians joined the growing chorus of nations that rejected despotism and authoritarianism and demanded from their rulers greater control over their individual lives as well as control of their country and its resources through the democratic process or face violent revolution, such as those revolutions carried out by the French and the Americans before them.



Iran’s first real taste of nationalism and came shortly after the tobacco concession. A national boycott of tobacco was called to force the shah to renegotiate with the British Tobacco Corporation. The boycott was a success and the shah had no choice but to inform the British that his earlier concession was in effect cancelled. But to appease the ire of his wealthy masters, the shah agreed to saddle his Iranians subjects with crippling debt through the Imperial Bank of Persia, another British corporation. Thus, Iran lay once again prostrate and humiliated before their colonial lords. On May 1, 1896, after giving thanks for a his fifty year reign at a mosque in Tehran, the rotten tree that was Nasser ud-Din saw was violently hewn down by ultra-national pan-Islamists who saw the shah and his ilk as nothing more than “good-for-nothing aristocratic bastards and thugs, plaguing the lives of Muslims at large.”



Nasser’s successor, Muzzaffar al-Din Shah proved to be no better at being a just and faithful ruler than had his father. He inherited from his father the expensive and humiliating habit of taking out large loans from the Russians and British to finance his lavish tours through Europe all the while ignoring the cries of his subjects for reform and relief from the intolerable burden of food shortages, unemployment, and skyrocketing inflation. With those funds exhausted, Muzzaffar turned to his father’s practice of selling his country’s patrimony to finance his expensive tastes. In 1901 the infamous British oil tycoon William Knox D’Arcy gave Muzzaffar a miserable £50,000 and a promise of 16 percent in royalties from annual profits. In return, the Shah gave him the exclusive rights for 60 years to do what he wanted to with the sea of oil that flowed beneath the Iranian sand. Like his father before him, he managed Iranian resources with little regard for his subjects whose livelihoods were dependent on those resources and with an eye to enriching himself. He stole from his own people and sold what was not his to sell.



Prelude to a Coup: Enter Future Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh



The Iranians, themselves, were keenly aware of this grave injustice and at the end of 1905, they took to the streets to protest the rise in food prices - demonstrations which often unraveled into riots and clashes with military forces. They demanded that the Shah listen to the voices of his people and establish a form of government that was governed by a constitution and that would allow their voices to be heard and obeyed. In the words of the revolutionaries they demanded “national consultative assembly to insure that the law is executed equally in all parts of Iran, so that there can be no difference between high and low, and all may obtain redress of their grievances”. These riots forced Muzaffar ud-Din to do what no other Iranian monarch had heretofore done and on the fifth of August 1906, by royal decree establish a parliament, or majles, thus laying the foundation for a constitutional monarchy. Among those young reformers that pressed their case for a constitution was the young Mohammad Mosaddegh, the man who would make Iranian nationalism his life’s work and obsession and which put him on a collision course with two of the world’s superpowers some 40 years later.



The country’s first parliamentary elections were held in the fall of 1906, in which only healthy “desirable” males were allowed to vote. The first majles held its maiden session in October of 1906. Their first order of business was to draft a constitution, but rather than trying to reinvent the wheel, the majles modeled their own constitution after the Belgium constitution which by the standards of the day was considered the most progressive in Europe. Right away the majles began to butt heads with the new Shah, Muhammad-Ali by denying him foreign loans for his personal use. This was just the first of many clashes to come between the majles and the Shah.



By 1907 the country was engulfed in a civil war between the constitutional revolutionaries and those loyal to the Shah. The violence came to a head in June of 1908 when the Shah’s elite fighting unit overwhelmed the revolutionaries and utterly crushed them. Thus, after only two years Iran’s nascent constitutional democracy was snuffed out. Though never legally abolished, the majles after 1908 was seen by the Iranians as a sham assembly of handpicked “desirables” that rubberstamped the shah’s capricious decisions. Many of the revolutionaries were executed and those that survived fled to Europe, some to plan their return, others to forget the misery of their homeland. Among them was Mohammad Mosaddegh.



Britain Takes Control through the Anglo-Persian Oil Company



With the bothersome majles out of the way, Muhammad-Ali Shah could once again turn his attentions to raising money for his personal expenditures. He had to look no further than the deal his father made with D’Arcy in 1901. D’Arcy’s investment paid off in a big way when in 1908 the Burmah Oil Company, who bought D’Arcy’s lucrative rights, struck oil at Masjed Soleyman. One year later the company changed its name and became the Anglo-Persian Oil Company (APOC, or later Anglo-Iranian Oil Company, and future British Petroleum). 



About the same time Winston Churchill, then the First Lord Admiral of the Royal British Navy, finalized the process whereby oil replaced coal as the fuel that powered the vast British navy. With that, England’s need for oil sky rocketed. To meet the soaring demand for oil, that same year the British opened the Abadan in Iran refinery and in 1914, and to ensure that the oil economically found its way to its military, the British government bought 52.5 percent of the shares in APOC. This is one of the most ironic and hypocritical facts of the entire saga given that the British government had no qualms about nationalizing the oil industry in its own country, but were prepared to ignite war because Iran had made the same choice in the 1950's.



"The Empire Must Go On"



Once Europe erupted in world war, the British dispatched their armed forced to refineries all over Iran in order to protect what they considered their property - Iranian oil. After the cessation of hostilities in 1919, the British bribed and intimidated the new regime of Ahmad Shah into accepting the terms of the much hated Anglo Persian Agreement which in all but name, made Iran a protectorate of the British Empire. No longer would the Iranians control their own army, transportation system, and communications network. It all passed under the control British occupiers and with it the last vestiges of Iranian sovereignty. This once again ignited the fervent nationalist spirit across Iran and new rounds of protests and opposition.



Even the U.S. president, Woodrow Wilson, disapproved of the agreement. But, true to their colonial and imperialist spirit, the British rebuffed such protestations and opposition by saying, “These people have got to be taught at whatever cost to them, that they cannot get on without us. I don’t at all mind their noses being rubbed in the dust.” The empire must go on.

*


----------



## yavar

*Iran Intelligence Ministry Alavi:region terrorist group, receive blow وزیر اطلاعات پاسخ کوبنده‌ای*


----------



## yavar

*Iran SAIPA co made 70KW Electric vehicle dubbed Saina EV ساينا اي وي خودرو برقي سايپا ايران*


----------



## yavar

*Yemen resistance Ansarullah target Islamic NATO alliance F15 مقاومت یمن هدف قرار دادن جنگنده اف-۱۵*




Yemen resistance Ansarullah target Islamic NATO alliance F15

'Saudi F-15 hit by Yemeni forces over Sana'a'
Yemeni forces say they have successfully targeted a Saudi F-15 fighter jet just hours after downing another Saudi warplane.

According to Yemen's Arabic-language al-Masirah television network on early Monday, the F-15 was hit while flying over the capital Sana'a.

On Sunday, Yemeni air defense forces announced that they had intercepted and shot down a twin-engine and multi-role Panavia Tornado combat aircraft belonging to the Saudi-led military alliance over Kitaf wa al-Boqe'e district in the country’s northwestern mountainous province of Sa’ada.
http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/01/08/548185/yemen-air-force-saudi-airstrike

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

Salam
Kasi midone sepah chi test karde

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

مردم در استان البرز در اسمان یک نور خطی دیده اند که باعث ایجاد سوال در میان شهروندان شده است فرمانده سپاه دقایقی پیش اعلام کرد که این نور ناشی از ازمایش یک پهپاد بال متغیر و جدید سپاه است . احتمالا موتور توربو فن داره و قدرت مانور بسیار بالا که به خوبی از دود به جا گذاشته در اسمان قابل مشاهده هست . اینشالله به زودی هم خبرایی از پهپاد عمود پرواز سپاه رونمایی بشه با نام های قم و قدس . این ارزوی من هست که زودتر رونمایی کنن.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pin gu

skyshadow said:


> مردم در استان البرز در اسمان یک نور خطی دیده اند که باعث ایجاد سوال در میان شهروندان شده است فرمانده سپاه دقایقی پیش اعلام کرد که این نور ناشی از ازمایش یک پهپاد بال متغیر و جدید سپاه است . احتمالا موتور توربو فن داره و قدرت مانور بسیار بالا که به خوبی از دود به جا گذاشته در اسمان قابل مشاهده هست . اینشالله به زودی هم خبرایی از پهپاد عمود پرواز سپاه رونمایی بشه با نام های قم و قدس . این ارزوی من هست که زودتر رونمایی کنن.
> View attachment 447158
> View attachment 447159


its more like dancing missile 
haram andar haram bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

pin gu said:


> its more like dancing missile
> haram andar haram bro





شاید موشک باشه مردم که میگن از زمین اوج گرفته و اگه موشک بوده نه صدای انفجار اومده و نه دیده شده کجا رفته الان هم اخبار رسمی ایران اعلام کرد تست هوایی پهپاد و یا هواپیما بوده . شاید هم تست موشک باور 373 بوده?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> شاید موشک باشه مردم که میگن از زمین اوج گرفته و اگه موشک بوده نه صدای انفجار اومده و نه دیده شده کجا رفته الان هم اخبار رسمی ایران اعلام کرد تست هوایی پهپاد و یا هواپیما بوده . شاید هم تست موشک باور 373 بوده?





pin gu said:


> its more like dancing missile
> haram andar haram bro


*let explain it how Herodotus explained the origin of Nile .*

there are several explanation for the origin of the smoke
1- the least likely of them all is that the wind had made the smoke to show such effect but everybody knew that this is wrong as wind move all the smoke in the same direction and won't make it look like it dance.

2- more probable explanation is that the pilot and co-pilot had a drinking competition during the test and as the result they could not do a steady flight and hence the dancing trail .

3-another likely explanation is what we see is that the pilot take her girlfriend with him during the test and did something they were not supposed to do there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow




----------



## Muhammed45

@HannibalBarca 
Let's begin with this, who did tell you that there is an Allah, whom you can put your faith in?


----------



## HannibalBarca

mohammad45 said:


> @HannibalBarca
> Let's begin with this, who did tell you that there is an Allah, whom you can put your faith in?


Let's play...
Adam and every Nabi wa Rassoul...who came after...


----------



## Muhammed45

HannibalBarca said:


> Let's play...
> Adam adn every Nabi wa Rassoul...who came after...


Nice, and welcome to this thread guest. 

Did Allah need his Rasul to send his massage to his slaves? 
These questions are aimed at a final conclusion so don't bother with them.


----------



## HannibalBarca

mohammad45 said:


> Nice, and welcome to this thread guest.
> 
> Did Allah need his Rasul to send his massage to his slaves?
> These questions are aimed at a final conclusion so don't bother with them.


My pleasure.
Well... Allah "used" not "needed"... but let's say, you meant it that way.... Then Yes. ( Rasuls and Nabis are Also slaves, just to clarify things)


----------



## Muhammed45

HannibalBarca said:


> My pleasure.
> Well... Allah "used" not "needed"... but let's say, you meant it that way.... Then Yes. ( Rasul are Also slaves, just to clarify things)


Well said, he didn't need them, just chose them because they deserved it and they are the chosen ones. 

Allah doesn't need them, it is obvious, but i personally need them. My prophet is my bridge, without him, i don't even exist, so Allah asks his slaves to follow his Rasul and whenever he needs them they have to say Labbayk Ya Rasul Allah, we will help you. 

I guess Quran is what/where we both believe in it. 

﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ ۖ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا﴾(سورهٔ نساء-آیهٔ ۵۹)
This holy Ayeh orders us and what an order. The most complete one that you can find between Ayehs of Quran. Says if there was no Rasul amongst you, follow اولی الامر منکم, then explains whom to follow. 
Who is your اولی الامر at the current time?


----------



## HannibalBarca

mohammad45 said:


> Well said, he didn't need them, just chose them because they deserved it and they are the chosen ones.
> 
> Allah doesn't need them, it is obvious, but i personally need them. My prophet is my bridge, without him, i don't even exist, so Allah asks his slaves to follow his Rasul and whenever he needs them they have to say Labbayk Ya Rasul Allah, we will help you.
> 
> I guess Quran is what/where we both believe in it.
> 
> ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ ۖ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا﴾(سورهٔ نساء-آیهٔ ۵۹)
> This holy Ayeh orders us and what an order. The most complete one that you can find between Ayehs of Quran. Says if there was no Rasul amongst you, follow اولی الامر منکم, then explains whom to follow.
> Who is your اولی الامر at the current time?


I understand that could be futile, but for the sake of the debate, if possible ofc, please put The chapter/Surah and it's number.
Like this per exemple" بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ - 1:1 " or (Surat Fatiha, ayat 1) etc...
That way evryone could follow, a non arabic speaker to almost anyone
Then we can continue. ( the English translation is always a bonus..., but perso not needed.)

Best regards


----------



## Muhammed45

HannibalBarca said:


> I understand that could be futile, but for the sake of the debate, if possible ofc, please put The chapter/Surah and it's number.
> Like this per exemple" بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الرَّحِيمِ - 1:1 " or (Surat Fatiha, ayat 1) etc...
> That way evryone could follow, a non arabic speaker to almost anyone
> Then we can continue. ( the English translation is always a bonus..., but perso not needed.)
> 
> Best regards


In this thread, no need to put what you said, you are supposed to be Arab. And don't call it futile when you ran out of logic. Number and the name of Surah is already there. In Arabic. 

And for the sake of Muslims, never try to teach us about Islam and it's principles, especially when your understanding of Islam is fighting for power not for Islam itself. 
Have fun


----------



## HannibalBarca

mohammad45 said:


> In this thread, no need to put what you said, you are supposed to be Arab. And don't call it futile when you ran out of logic. Number and the name of Surah is already there. In Arabic.
> 
> And for the sake of Muslims, never try to teach us about Islam and it's principles, especially when your understanding of Islam is fighting for power not for Islam itself.
> Have fun



...
Well it's started well... but didn't stayed long...

I was just asking for Surat/ayat.... to make it more debatable for everyone...
I wasn't in anyway... well... Seems it's impossible then...

Best regards.

ps: Got hope for a proper debate... seems reality caught me fast...


----------



## pin gu

https://www.hangar.no/iran-air-matte-gi-opp-og-lande-i-goteborg-flyr-videre-til-frankfurt/


Google translate :
هواپیمای ایرباس A330 از شرکت Iran Air در ساعت 12:00 در Landvetter در نزدیکی گوتنبورگ فرود آمد اما مهم نیست. شرایط آب و هوایی با تورم سنگین هواپیما پس از چندین دور از فرودگاه تصمیم به پرواز در فرانکفورت در آلمان بود.

به روزنامه سوئدی Expressen، Swedvia می گوید که در حال حاضر هوا با بدبختی و باران ضعیف است. با توجه به مدیریت فرودگاه، هواپیمای ایرباس ایران ایر از تجهیزاتی برای فرود در یک مهار ضعیف استفاده می کند. فرودگاه جایگزین برای شرکت در نتیجه فرانکفورت است. برای کسانی که در هیئت مدیره هستند، یک پرواز اضافی از یک ساعت و نیم طول خواهد کشید.

هواپیما A330-243 از امروز به تهران آمد و به دلیل زمین در گوتنبرگ بود.






chera yeki az hamon shahraye swed havapeyma naneshaste ?


----------



## Stryker1982

My phone background


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar

*Iran & Italy make a credit line of 5 billion euros ایران و ایتالیا قرارداد خط اعتباری ۵ میلیارد یورو*





*Iran oil tanker accident off China coast latest ایران آخرین وضعیت نفتکش حادثه دیده در سواحل چین*


----------



## Cthulhu

*برگی دیگر در اثار زرین و شگفت آور ایران در مقابله با فساد*
*جزئیات اختلاس در شرکت ملی نفت/کارمند ساده‌ای که 100 میلیارد تومان به جیب زد و گریخت*
http://www.alef.ir/news/3961022090.html


----------



## OldTwilight

این هم از برجام

این هم از برجام


----------



## OldTwilight

so Chinese destroyed our ships and killed our people like they were just some live stock ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> so Chinese destroyed our ships and killed our people like they were just some live stock ...


Fvck Chinese.
http://fararu.com/fa/news/342829/چین-برای-چینی-بند-زده-اقتصاد-ایران-چه-نقشه‌ای-می‌چیند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB1 Negah Yek Araghchi, US JCPOA renegotiation defense ایران برنامه نگاه یک سید عباس عراقچی*





*Iran Tehran genome reference Bank ایران نخستین بانک مرجع ژنوم ایرانیان*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@raptor22 
واقعا قضیه داره جالب میشه. ارتش کردی اونم به رهبری پ ک ک
مطمئنم ترکیه تحمل نمی کنه. تازگی ها هم که ما موضع مبهمی گرفتیم. اگر روسیه و ترکیه توافق کنن سر ادلب اصلا به مذاق من خوش نمیاد همچنین سوری ها. روسیه از یه طرف با اسرائیل پیمان امنیتی بسته که این جنگ به اسرائیل کشیده نشه. از طرفی ایران هم موافقت نکرده که همچین چیزی رسمیت داشته باشه. از یک طرف هم که ترکیه دست بردار ادلب نیست و داره ارتش آزاد حمایت می کنه. خیلی پیچیده شده، ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنی


----------



## Stryker1982

Cthulhu said:


> Fvck Chinese.
> http://fararu.com/fa/news/342829/چین-برای-چینی-بند-زده-اقتصاد-ایران-چه-نقشه‌ای-می‌چیند



kesafata aslan hazer naboodan ke ye chanta helicopter befrestan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952916192934662144




mohammad45 said:


> @raptor22
> واقعا قضیه داره جالب میشه. ارتش کردی اونم به رهبری پ ک ک
> مطمئنم ترکیه تحمل نمی کنه. تازگی ها هم که ما موضع مبهمی گرفتیم. اگر روسیه و ترکیه توافق کنن سر ادلب اصلا به مذاق من خوش نمیاد همچنین سوری ها. روسیه از یه طرف با اسرائیل پیمان امنیتی بسته که این جنگ به اسرائیل کشیده نشه. از طرفی ایران هم موافقت نکرده که همچین چیزی رسمیت داشته باشه. از یک طرف هم که ترکیه دست بردار ادلب نیست و داره ارتش آزاد حمایت می کنه. خیلی پیچیده شده، ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنی



ترکیه هم به دنبال حضور در آینده سوریه هست اگر ادلب از دست برود یعنی گروه های مورد حمایت ترکیه در مذاکرات 29-30 ژانویه دست پایین در مذاکرات دارند ... باید ببینیم چی میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRIB1 Formul Yek Assassination of nuclear scientists ایران فرمول یک ترور دانشمندان هسته ای*


----------



## Dinky

My condolences but why hate the Chinese? The Iranian workers most likely died in the initial explosion or died shortly after in the heat and fumes. They were on an oil tanker. Or am I missing some information on what happened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Stryker1982 said:


> kesafata aslan hazer naboodan ke ye chanta helicopter befrestan.


این چینی های پدرسگ از آمریکایی ها بدترن. تا حالا آب نداشتن اگه آب باشه قشنگ نشون دادن شناگرای قهاری ان.


----------



## yavar

*Iran FM Zarif on Trump remarks about African nation ایران ظریف: اظهارات ترامپ به ملت ها آفریقا*


----------



## skyshadow

*Iranian spies' targeted in German police searches*

 16 January 2018

Europe
Share this with Email Share this with Facebook Share this with Twitter Share this with Whatsapp
_Image copyrightAFP





Image captionGerman authorities did not reveal where exactly the raids took place
German special police teams have searched flats linked to 10 suspected Iranian state spies.

The searches were triggered by German counter-intelligence. The Iranians, still at large, are suspected of spying on Israeli and/or Jewish targets.

Germany's Focus news said the raids took place in Berlin, Bavaria, North Rhine-Westphalia and Baden-Württemberg.

In 1997 a Berlin verdict linked top Iranian politicians to the killing of four Iranian Kurdish dissidents.

German investigators concluded that the assassination at Berlin's Mykonos restaurant in 1992 was the work of Iranian secret service agents.

Western intelligence officials accuse Iran's secretive Quds Force of carrying out assassinations abroad. The Iranians in the latest German case are thought to be Quds Force agents, Focus reports.

The force carries out special operations abroad for Iran's Revolutionary Guards and has links to Lebanese Hezbollah militants and the Palestinian Hamas movement.

Investigators have not yet ordered any arrests in connection with the police raids.
_


----------



## Stryker1982

skyshadow said:


> *Iranian spies' targeted in German police searches*
> 
> 16 January 2018
> 
> Europe
> Share this with Email Share this with Facebook Share this with Twitter Share this with Whatsapp
> _Image copyrightAFP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image captionGerman authorities did not reveal where exactly the raids took place
> German special police teams have searched flats linked to 10 suspected Iranian state spies.
> 
> The searches were triggered by German counter-intelligence. The Iranians, still at large, are suspected of spying on Israeli and/or Jewish targets.
> 
> Germany's Focus news said the raids took place in Berlin, Bavaria, North Rhine-Westphalia and Baden-Württemberg.
> 
> In 1997 a Berlin verdict linked top Iranian politicians to the killing of four Iranian Kurdish dissidents.
> 
> German investigators concluded that the assassination at Berlin's Mykonos restaurant in 1992 was the work of Iranian secret service agents.
> 
> Western intelligence officials accuse Iran's secretive Quds Force of carrying out assassinations abroad. The Iranians in the latest German case are thought to be Quds Force agents, Focus reports.
> 
> The force carries out special operations abroad for Iran's Revolutionary Guards and has links to Lebanese Hezbollah militants and the Palestinian Hamas movement.
> 
> Investigators have not yet ordered any arrests in connection with the police raids._



_"The Iranians, still at large, are suspected of spying on Israeli and/or Jewish targets."_
_
Lol they couldn't even get one of them._


----------



## skyshadow

Stryker1982 said:


> _"The Iranians, still at large, are suspected of spying on Israeli and/or Jewish targets."
> 
> Lol they couldn't even get one of them._




German intelligence forces have been looking for them all over the country. News shows that 20 Iranians are known as Iranian intelligence spies.

*German police carry out raids on suspected Iranian special forces assassins 'plotting attacks on Israelis'*
By Ap and Allan Hall13:21 16 Jan 2018, updated 14:16 16 Jan 2018

_




*Latest From MailOnlineIran's notorious Quds Brigades responsible for assassinations both inside and outside their homeland against government critics.*

*ADVERTISEMENT*
*
Focus Magazine (in German) reported that hit teams from the Iranian secret intelligence service Vevak were also targeted in the raids in Berlin, Bavaria, Baden-Wuerttemberg and North Rhône-Westphalia.






Police are eager to catch 10 wanted suspects of Iran's notorious Quds Brigades (file picture)
'We believe the suspects spied on institutions and persons in Germany at the behest of an intelligence unit associated with Iran,' spokesman Stefan Biehl told The Associated Press. 

The government said 'elaborate observations' by the Federal Office for the Protection of the Constitution, the domestic German intelligence agency, led to Tuesday's swoops.

In September 1992 Iranian hitmen murdered four Iranian exile politicians in the Berlin restaurant Mykonos. In the ensuing investigation it was proved that Iran's Secret Service had issued the assassination order. 

This time Israeli and Jewish interests are understood to have been the target.

But Mr Biehl declined to comment on a report by weekly magazine Focus that the suspects were spying on Israelis in Germany.

He that no arrests had yet been made.

Germany's Interior Ministry referred questions about the raids to federal prosecutors.

Last month, the German government protested to the Iranian ambassador following the conviction of an Iranian agent for spying. 

The Pakistani man was convicted in Berlin last year of espionage and sentenced to more than four years in prison. His targets included Reinhold Robbe, who headed the German-Israeli Association.

Last April, federal prosecutors filed charges against two men suspected of spying on the opposition People's Mujahedin of Iran (MEK) on behalf of Iranian intelligence, Deutsche Welle reported.

The Paris-based MEK is an Islamist-Marxist-feminist militant group seeking to overthrow Iran's theocratic government. 

Iran has blamed the group for stirring up protests earlier this month in Iran.






Thousands of Iranians attend state-organised anti-Israel demonstrations (file pic)
In those protests thousands took to the streets to demand cheaper food prices and less unemployment. At least 21 people were killed.

The MEK has also been accused of carrying out covert operations on behalf of Israel and the United States.

Iran and its Lebanese Shia ally Hezbollah have been accused of assassinating numerous Kurd and MEK members throughout Europe.
*
*[paste:font size="4"]RELATED ARTICLES

Iranian cleric leaves Germany under threat of prosecution
Germany protests to Iran after verdict in spying trial
They are alleged to have carried out multiple deadly attacks on Jewish and Israeli targets abroad.

In 1992, four Iranian-Kurdish opposition leaders were assassinated in a Berlin restaurant by Iranian agents.

One of the most serious terror-related incidents on German soil in recent years took place during the 1972 summer Olympics, when 11 Israelis were killed after being taken hostage by members of a Palestinian militant group, Black September, on 5 September.

ADVERTISEMENT

Two died in the athletes' Olympic village in Munich. The others were killed during a gun battle with West German police at a nearby airfield - as the militants tried to take them out of the country. 
*_


----------



## Muhammed45

skyshadow said:


> German intelligence forces have been looking for them all over the country. News shows that 20 Iranians are known as Iranian intelligence spies.



Why would we spy on Germany? Irony


----------



## skyshadow

mohammad45 said:


> Why would we spy on Germany? Irony



no not germany. its says in the report that

_*" suspects were spying on Israelis in Germany. " *_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

http://fararu.com/fa/news/344906/توافق-ایران-و-اروپا-برای-گفت‌وگو-درباره-برنامه-موشکی

این جمهوری اسلامی تا همه ی چیز این ملت رو بر باد نده ، ول کن نیست .... 
قاجار رو رو سفید می کنند....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/765173/روس-ها-ایران-را-در-سوریه-بدجور-دور-زده-اند

چی بگم ... ما رو که هر چی می گیم ، تحریم می کنند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> http://fararu.com/fa/news/344906/توافق-ایران-و-اروپا-برای-گفت‌وگو-درباره-برنامه-موشکی
> 
> این جمهوری اسلامی تا همه ی چیز این ملت رو بر باد نده ، ول کن نیست ....
> قاجار رو رو سفید می کنند....





OldTwilight said:


> http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/765173/روس-ها-ایران-را-در-سوریه-بدجور-دور-زده-اند
> 
> چی بگم ... ما رو که هر چی می گیم ، تحریم می کنند ...


اینا مهم نیست. مهم اینه که اسرائیل نابود بشه


----------



## Muhammed45

OldTwilight said:


> http://fararu.com/fa/news/344906/توافق-ایران-و-اروپا-برای-گفت‌وگو-درباره-برنامه-موشکی
> 
> این جمهوری اسلامی تا همه ی چیز این ملت رو بر باد نده ، ول کن نیست ....
> قاجار رو رو سفید می کنند....


تکذیب شد


OldTwilight said:


> http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/765173/روس-ها-ایران-را-در-سوریه-بدجور-دور-زده-اند
> 
> چی بگم ... ما رو که هر چی می گیم ، تحریم می کنند ...


شرایط طوریه که بی طرفی بیشتر به نفع ماست. روسیه اگر میخواد با ترکیه هماهنگ بشه گرچه من خوشم نمیاد ولی باعث میشه ایران از شرایط سخت دور بماند.

امیدوارم درک کنی چی میگم


Cthulhu said:


> اینا مهم نیست. مهم اینه که اسرائیل نابود بشه


چرا باید سردرد جدیدی برا خودمون درست کنیم؟

برادران ترک و روس ما قراره جلوی لشکر پ ک ک رو بگیرن


----------



## OldTwilight

اگه اروپایی ها رو ناراحت کنید ، نمی گذارند آقازاده هاتون توی کشورهاشون راحت خوش بگذرونند ...
چهارتا موشک ارزش ناراحتی آقازاده هاتون رو نداره ....

این هم بر باد می ره ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

http://fararu.com/fa/news/345028/باخت-تجارت-ایران-به-ترکیه
http://fararu.com/fa/news/344925/چین-به-تحریم-نفت-ایران-خوشبین-است


----------



## Cthulhu

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1396/10/28/1631157/چرا-بازار-عراق-دستِ-ایران-نیست
با این وضع تا چند سال آینده برا تامین حقوق بازنشسته ها مجبور می شن برن مذاکره سر موشکا. بعد وقتی جنگ شد و آقایون جیم فنگ زدن مردم مجبور می شن با بیل و کلنگ برن از این مملکت دفاع کنن


----------



## yavar

*Iran & Afghanistan, Do Gharoun Border, Taybad county مرز دوقارون شهرستان تايباد افغانستان و ايران*


----------



## Muhammed45

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/82...ایران-مرا-۱۰-بار-آتش-می-زدند-ما-برای-سرافرازی

@mohsen @SubWater @AmirPatriot @raptor22 @Cthulhu


Do watch the video-clip in the website. Indeed, Very sad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*US Tillerson troops to stay in Syria to counter Iran تیلرسون ماندن در سوریه برای مقابله با ایران*


----------



## Aramagedon

@mohammad45 bro it is long time that we have not talked to each other. Please catch me up in telegram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

mohammad45 said:


> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/82...ایران-مرا-۱۰-بار-آتش-می-زدند-ما-برای-سرافرازی
> 
> @mohsen @SubWater @AmirPatriot @raptor22 @Cthulhu
> 
> 
> Do watch the video-clip in the website. Indeed, Very sad


Very sad indeed, They should find and put a bullet between the eyes of every MEK traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

سلام دوستان این سعودی ها یه ترید زدن 54 صفحه ضد ایران. اونوقت من یه ترید زدم از یه سورس کاملا معتبر انگلیسی به نیم ساعت نکشید پاکش کردن







www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5274991/Millionaires-son-pummelled-Saudi-kings-nephew.html

دوستان، این مردک @The Eagle دیگه شورشو درآورده

باور کنید 80% پست های من پاک میشه

من “سه ماه” توسط همین the eagle بن بودم

هر چی‌میگم پاک میکنه یا اخطار میده

سه ساله تو این فروم هستم تاحالا انقدر تو‌این فروم دیکتاتوری محض نبوده









@Serpentine و بقیه لطفا کمک کنید.
یارو این the eagle دیگه گندشو در آورده

@WebMaster @Horus @Irfan Baloch and other respected admins and mods

Is posting threads from sites such as www.dailymail.co.uk banned on this forum or I’m missing something?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> سلام دوستان این سعودی ها یه ترید زدن 54 صفحه ضد ایران. اونوقت من یه ترید زدم از یه سورس کاملا معتبر انگلیسی به نیم ساعت نکشید پاکش کردن
> 
> View attachment 448731
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5274991/Millionaires-son-pummelled-Saudi-kings-nephew.html
> 
> دوستان، این مردک @The Eagle دیگه شورشو درآورده
> 
> باور کنید 80% پست های من پاک میشه
> 
> من “سه ماه” توسط همین the eagle بن بودم
> 
> هر چی‌میگم پاک میکنه یا اخطار میده
> 
> سه ساله تو این فروم هستم تاحالا انقدر تو‌این فروم دیکتاتوری محض نبوده
> View attachment 448733
> 
> View attachment 448734
> 
> 
> @Serpentine و بقیه لطفا کمک کنید.
> یارو این the eagle دیگه گندشو در آورده
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @Irfan Baloch and other respected admins and mods
> 
> Is posting threads from sites such as www.dailymail.co.uk banned on this forum or I’m missing something?


welcome back bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

2800 said:


> سلام دوستان این سعودی ها یه ترید زدن 54 صفحه ضد ایران. اونوقت من یه ترید زدم از یه سورس کاملا معتبر انگلیسی به نیم ساعت نکشید پاکش کردن
> 
> View attachment 448731
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5274991/Millionaires-son-pummelled-Saudi-kings-nephew.html
> 
> دوستان، این مردک @The Eagle دیگه شورشو درآورده
> 
> باور کنید 80% پست های من پاک میشه
> 
> من “سه ماه” توسط همین the eagle بن بودم
> 
> هر چی‌میگم پاک میکنه یا اخطار میده
> 
> سه ساله تو این فروم هستم تاحالا انقدر تو‌این فروم دیکتاتوری محض نبوده
> View attachment 448733
> 
> View attachment 448734
> 
> 
> @Serpentine و بقیه لطفا کمک کنید.
> یارو این the eagle دیگه گندشو در آورده
> 
> @WebMaster @Horus @Irfan Baloch and other respected admins and mods
> 
> Is posting threads from sites such as www.dailymail.co.uk banned on this forum or I’m missing something?


avoid any content from web that only invites hatred and trolling. just because content is available from well established sources doesnt make it appropriate to post here. this is a forum where due thought and consideration is advised if you want to be heard and referred to by the readers.
we have other venues on the web where people rant instantly just for the heck of it.
we will continue to discourage such behavior 

thanks


----------



## Cthulhu

Irfan Baloch said:


> avoid any content from web that only invites hatred and trolling. just because content is available from well established sources doesnt make it appropriate to post here. this is a forum where due thought and consideration is advised if you want to be heard and referred to by the readers.
> we have other venues on the web where people rant instantly just for the heck of it.
> we will continue to discourage such behavior
> 
> thanks


With all due respect, This is absurd. The Saudis created a thread spewing hatred and violence in our country that now reached page 54, And all of their sources are Twitter accounts, and that seems to be fine with the moderators. But when @2800 creates a thread for an actual event about a Saudi prince from a well established source, It's bad bad?!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## -SINAN-

Cthulhu said:


> With all due respect, This is absurd. The Saudis created a thread spewing hatred and violence in our country that now reached page 54, And all of their sources are Twitter accounts, and that seems to be fine with the moderators. But when @2800 creates a thread for an actual event about a Saudi prince from a well established source, It's bad bad?!


Look, bro. In this forum mods are biased against Iranians. I have witnessed this for many times.

Yet, you are also in fault for not standing behind your members as the Iranian members. They can't ban you all.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

Irfan Baloch said:


> avoid any content from web that only invites hatred and trolling. just because content is available from well established sources doesnt make it appropriate to post here. this is a forum where due thought and consideration is advised if you want to be heard and referred to by the readers.
> we have other venues on the web where people rant instantly just for the heck of it.
> we will continue to discourage such behavior
> 
> thanks


Well, Saudis make *several* threads against Iran in a week.

They post tweets of their wahhabis and blabber against Iran... None of them get deleted!!! but when I create a thread about corruption of saudi regime it gets deleted instantly in 10 minutes by our dear saudi lover @The Eagle. It’s not only about threads. Also my posts with *least of criticism* *against saudi regime* get deleted instantly and I sometimes get warnings.











This is not called healthy of forum at all, this is called discrimination and your ultra ultra ultra censorship when it comes to saudi regime.


SubWater said:


> welcome back bro


Thank you bro.... After 2 +1 months of ban I’m back.


Sinan said:


> Look, bro. In this forum mods are biased against Iranians. I have witnessed this for many times.
> 
> Yet, you are also in fault for not standing behind your members as the Iranian members. They can't ban you all.


There is a very strong discrimination from our Eastern neighbors against Iranians in this Pakistani forum.... @Serpentine @SOHEIL and @haman10 are aware of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## scimitar19

That is why we need our own forum that can gather us in one place so we can avoid this bigoted treatment.


----------



## haman10

Irfan Baloch said:


> avoid any content from web that only invites hatred and trolling. just because content is available from well established sources doesnt make it appropriate to post here. this is a forum where due thought and consideration is advised if you want to be heard and referred to by the readers.
> we have other venues on the web where people rant instantly just for the heck of it.
> we will continue to discourage such behavior
> 
> thanks


Oh please irfan. This forum is just dead to most of it's previous well known members. Don't you see you've lost members? Don't you think it has any specific reason?
So its ok to post bull-fucking-crap about one country but its just vain to post an article from dailymail about another? You're just being nice to your very own @The Eagle.
I just check this forum once in a while to check up on my old friends. For example i just found out that @DESERT FIGHTER's baby is alhamdullilah fine and healthy which gave me extreme joy. Otherwise i don't post here at all anymore.
I hope you have a nice day bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

haman10 said:


> Oh please irfan. This forum is just dead to most of it's previous well known members. Don't you see you've lost members? Don't you think it has any specific reason?
> So its ok to post bull-fucking-crap about one country but its just vain to post an article from dailymail about another? You're just being nice to your very own @The Eagle.
> I just check this forum once in a while to check up on my old friends. For example i just found out that @DESERT FIGHTER's baby is alhamdullilah fine and healthy which gave me extreme joy. Otherwise i don't post here at all anymore.
> I hope you have a nice day bro.


 Alhumdulillah and thank you brother haman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Members having issues with Mod, can contact GHQ rather than making hue & cry over nothing. As far as it is concerned about trolling, throwing tantrums or insults; nothing is going to prove your point valid until & unless the one comes clean in this regard. Avoid trolling or flaming topics, as said previously as well that report in-case others doing so and move on.

Regards,



2800 said:


> They post tweets of their wahhabis and blabber against Iran... None of them get deleted!!! but when I create a thread about corruption of saudi regime it gets deleted instantly in 10 minutes by our dear saudi lover @The Eagle. It’s not only about threads. Also my posts with *least of criticism* *against saudi regime* get deleted instantly and I sometimes get warnings.



The regime criticism is based upon available news & articles which is far different than getting into sectarian flaming based upon having different opinion/thoughts/belief. Everyone is free to discuss matters of state/government or its policies as far as discussion does not involves sectarian insults or throwing tantrums due to different sect. The two are different things. Discuss Saudi Royals or their policies per credible news article etc but getting into hateful speech against any sect either against Iranian or Saudi, is not allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran simulate of accident Sanchi oil tanker off China coast ایران شبیه سازی نفتکش سانچی در سواحل چین*


----------



## yavar

*Palestine Haniyeh letter to Iran Ayatollah Khamenei نامه‌ فلسطین هنیه به ایران آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای*


----------



## Aramagedon

The Eagle said:


> Members having issues with Mod, can contact GHQ rather than making hue & cry over nothing. As far as it is concerned about trolling, throwing tantrums or insults; nothing is going to prove your point valid until & unless the one comes clean in this regard. Avoid trolling or flaming topics, as said previously as well that report in-case others doing so and move on.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> The regime criticism is based upon available news & articles which is far different than getting into sectarian flaming based upon having different opinion/thoughts/belief. Everyone is free to discuss matters of state/government or its policies as far as discussion does not involves sectarian insults or throwing tantrums due to different sect. The two are different things. Discuss Saudi Royals or their policies per credible news article etc but getting into hateful speech against any sect either against Iranian or Saudi, is not allowed.


Mate, most of my comments that you delete very rapidly (while you igrone saudi, israelis comments) were criticism against saudi regime and salafis, mainly salafi terrorists. 

Even in this thread, I wrote a ‘scientific comment’ about Turkic dynasties and Iranian Azeris and you deleted it while you hadn’t deleted completely baseless Turk claims about Iranians.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/usa-builds-30-000-strong-kurdish-army.539103

Your behavior is so biased my dear puissant freind from our Eastern neighboring country.


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

what if 7 billion people jumped at once:


----------



## Cthulhu

بدون شرح


----------



## yavar




----------



## OldTwilight

1$ == 46,000 Rial ( Iran )


----------



## Muhammed45

OldTwilight said:


> 1$ == 46,000 Rial ( Iran )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

mohammad45 said:


>



sorry , unlike you super pro so called IRI , I don't use VPN to access internet and I can't see Youtube video ...


----------



## Muhammed45

OldTwilight said:


> sorry , unlike you super pro so called IRI , I don't use VPN to access internet and I can't see Youtube video ...


Update yourself

Maybe after accessing to "Block China" software you wouldn't need it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> sorry , unlike you super pro so called IRI , I don't use VPN to access internet and I can't see Youtube video ...


Use http://dideo.ir/


----------



## skyshadow

BloombergPolitics



*Iran Armed Forces to Sell ‘Irrelevant’ Businesses, Official Says*
By 
Golnar Motevalli
January 21, 2018, 6:27 AM EST
_





Iranian soldiers from the Revolutionary Guards.Photographer: Atta Kenare/AFP/Getty Images


Iran’s powerful Revolutionary Guards and the other branches of the nation’s armed forces have been instructed to sell off business holdings and commercial assets “irrelevant” to their main function, the country’s defense minister said in a newspaper interview.

Brigadier General Amir Hatami said Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei had instructed all of Iran’s armed forces to either divest economic holdings on the country’s capital market or sell them to the private sector.

“They will pursue this matter until these forces withdraw from irrelevant economic activities, ” Hatami was quoted as saying in an interview late Saturday to Iran newspaper.


Defense forces, especially the Guards, have extensive economic holdings in Iran’s construction, energy, banking, insurance and telecommunications industries. The Guards, which have been subject to U.S. sanctions for decades, control one of Iran’s largest construction companies, the Khatam al Anbia Construction Headquarters, which employs tens of thousands of people and has been contracted to build some of the country’s biggest oil and gas projects for the government.

Early in his first term, President Hassan Rouhani asked the Guards to scale back their economic footprint that had limited effect. It is unclear whether the government will have the power to demand compliance with this latest call to scale back the armed forces’ economic reach, which comes just weeks after protests that gripped dozens of towns of cities erupted over the state’s handling of the economy.

The demonstrations, which later expanded to target both Iran’s political and clerical establishment, killed at least 25 people and led to the arrest of almost 4,000.

In their immediate aftermath, Rouhani referred to the need for the government to confront “institutions that don’t pay tax”, a phrase he often uses to refer to Iran’s religious foundations, which receive millions of dollars in state funding and also own large amounts of land and real estate.

But don’t count the Guards out of the economy. Hatami said that according to Iran’s constitution the force must assist and support the government on various projects at its request and this could take the shape of economic activities.


“These tasks are of another nature and are in order to help various sectors,” Hatami said. “Depending on the requirements of the government, this work can continue or it may not.”

Before it's here, it's on the Bloomberg Terminal. 

LEARN MORE
_


----------



## mohsen

mohammad45 said:


> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/82...ایران-مرا-۱۰-بار-آتش-می-زدند-ما-برای-سرافرازی
> 
> @mohsen @SubWater @AmirPatriot @raptor22 @Cthulhu
> 
> 
> Do watch the video-clip in the website. Indeed, Very sad


تو از اون یه دونه آدم پست غصه ات گرفته، غصه من از اینه که هزار تا مثل همون رو بین مقامات و یک جریان خاص داریم!

روز شنبه ۳۰ دی ماه، عباس عبدی از فعالان سیاسی اصلاح‌طلب و از اعضای حزب منحله مشارکت، در ادامه سوء استفاده جریان اصلاحات از اغتشاشات اخیر در کشور، در نامه‌ای به سردار قاسم سلیمانی، در نامه‌ای سراسر «سیاهنمایی»، «اتهام زنی» و «توهین» مدعی شد که سردار سرافراز ایران (که دوست و دشمن در این مملکت به بزرگی و عظمت او اذعان دارند)، اشتباه کرده که عامل خودفروخته‌ای را که پرچم مقدس کشور را عامدانه و آگاهانه به آتش کشیده، سرزنش کرده است، بلکه باید می رفت و
پای صحبت این فرد می‌نشست و از او دلجویی می نمود!؟
...
*بعد از دو سال تحمل زندان، عبدی و قاضیان از زندان آزاد شدند، چرا که دیوان عالی کشور، بعد از استعلام از وزارت امور خارجه (دولت خاتمی) درباره «متخاصم» بودن یا نبودن دولت آمریکا و جواب منفی وزارت خارجه دولت اصلاحات، آن‌ها را از اتهام اصلی فروش اطلاعات به دولت متخاصم تبرئه کرد
!!!*

متن کاملشو حتما بخون:
*رجانیوز- کدامیک از اعضاء حزب مشارکت «اسرار نظامی» کشور را به بیگانگان فروخت؟*
------------
فکر میکنی چرا برای جاسوس هسته ای فقط 5 سال حبس بریدن!؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Land Sea ratio in Quran:

The ratio of the appearances of the words "sea" and “land" in the Qur’an is identical to the ratio between sea and land in modern science. The continents had not yet been discovered at the time the Qur’an was sent down, and it was impossible to determine the ratio between the land and sea. Even such a large continent as America was only discovered in the 15th century.

The word "land" appears 13 times in the Qur’an, while “sea” appears 32 times. These numbers total 45. If we divide the number of references to land in the Qur’an, 13, by 45, the result is 28.8888888889%. When we divide the number of references to sea in the Quran, 32, by 45, the result is 71.1111111111%. these ratios are the exact ones that apply between water and dry land on Earth.

The repetition of these words in the Qur’an may be an indication that the Earth is 71% covered in water and 29% in dry land. (Allah knows the truth.) It has only been possible to arrive at this ratio in the present day, thanks to satellite photos and computer calculations.


The lawest point on earth is said in Surah ar Rum [30]:











*Solar year (365 days) and Lunar year (354 days) in Quran:*

*Surah al Kahf:*

*They remained in the Cave for three hundred years, and we added nine more [to that number]. [18:25]*

300 * 365 = 109,500

109,500 ÷ 354 = 309.322

300 Solar years is equal to 309 Lunar years


The two seas does not mix to each other, said in Quran 1400 years ago:







Mind blowing math miracles of Quran:












The cats don't walk on Quran:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Sinan said:


> Look, bro. In this forum mods are biased against Iranians. I have witnessed this for many times.
> 
> Yet, you are also in fault for not standing behind your members as the Iranian members. They can't ban you all.


This was discussed here before each group says this forum is against them

Muslims say this forum anti Islam and Muslims 
Pakistanis say this forum is against Pakistan 
Indians say the same 
Iranians and Chinese too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iraqi Kurdistan PM Barzani visit to Iran, met Rouhani, SNSC سفر منطقه کردستان عراق به ایران*


----------



## The Eagle

2800 said:


> Mate, most of my comments that you delete very rapidly (while you igrone saudi, israelis comments) were criticism against saudi regime and salafis, mainly salafi terrorists.
> 
> Even in this thread, I wrote a ‘scientific comment’ about Turkic dynasties and Iranian Azeris and you deleted it while you hadn’t deleted completely baseless Turk claims about Iranians.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/usa-builds-30-000-strong-kurdish-army.539103
> 
> Your behavior is so biased my dear puissant freind from our Eastern neighboring country.



Try to come clean before making any accusations. As said, report and move on which is not that hard to do so until & unless, anyone is not habitual in such practice. Next time, you try to insult any me or any other Mod by calling them bias etc that too without any reason, explanation or basis but due to moderation which you do not agree personally, I will be sending you out on vacations for few days that you may revisit your behaviour and attitude on this forum and be friendly, respectful and discuss with manners.


----------



## N_Al40

http://theiranproject.com/blog/2018/01/22/iranian-military-official-urges-global-support-us-nation/

LOOOOOOOL!!!!!


----------



## Muhammed45

@El Sidd 

Call mods again, doesn't make a difference. Pakistan has already kicked US in the ***.


----------



## El Sidd

mohammad45 said:


> @El Sidd
> 
> Call mods again, doesn't make a difference. Pakistan has already kicked US in the ***.



Calling mods.....


----------



## Muhammed45

El Sidd said:


> Calling mods.....


----------



## Aramagedon

100 dollars vs Iranian paper money in year 1396 under backward government:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Meanwhile Iran’s foreign-exchange reserves is even more than the US:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_foreign-exchange_reserves

اینو فقط و فقط میشه بهش گفت ضعف مدیریت حسن فریدون و اطرافیانش

Funny world we’re living in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

The world seriously is screwed thanks to American Capitalism.

We should thank our God that among Asian and MENA continues we live in Iran.

*India's richest 1% corner 73% of wealth generation: Survey
*
By PTI | Updated: Jan 23, 2018, 07.30 AM IST

wealth generated in the country last year, a new survey showed today, presenting a worrying picture of rising income inequality.

Besides, 67 crore Indians comprising the population's poorest half saw their wealth rise by just 1 per cent, as per the survey released by the international rights group Oxfam hours before the start of the annual congregation of the rich and powerful from across the world in this resort town.

The situation appears even more grim globally, where 82 per cent of the wealth generated last year worldwide went to the 1 per cent, while 3.7 billion people that account for the poorest half of population saw no increase in their wealth.
ADVERTISEMENT

The annual Oxfam survey is keenly watched and is discussed in detail at the World Economic Forum Annual Meeting where rising income and gender inequality is among the key talking points for the world leaders.

Last year's survey had showed that India's richest 1 per cent held a huge 58 per cent of the country's total wealth -- higher than the global figure of about 50 per cent.

This year's survey also showed that the wealth of India's richest 1 per cent increased by over Rs 20.9 lakh crore during 2017 -- an amount equivalent to total budget of the central government in 2017-18, Oxfam India said.

The report titled 'Reward Work, Not Wealth', Oxfam said, reveals how the global economy enables wealthy elite to accumulate vast wealth even as hundreds of millions of people struggle to survive on poverty pay.
ADVERTISEMENT

"2017 saw an unprecedented increase in the number of billionaires, at a rate of one every two days. Billionaire wealth has risen by an average of 13 per cent a year since 2010 -- six times faster than the wages of ordinary workers, which have risen by a yearly average of just 2 per cent," it said.

In India, it will take 941 years for a minimum wage worker in rural India to earn what the top paid executive at a leading Indian garment firm earns in a year, the study found.

In the US, it takes slightly over one working day for a CEO to earn what an ordinary worker makes in a year, it added.

Citing results of the global survey of 70,000 people surveyed in 10 countries, Oxfam said it demonstrates a groundswell of support for action on inequality and nearly two-thirds of all respondents think the gap between the rich and the poor needs to be urgently addressed.

With Prime Minister Narendra Modi attending the WEF meeting in Davos, Oxfam India urged the Indian government to ensure that the country's economy works for everyone and not just the fortunate few.
ADVERTISEMENT

































It asked the government to promote inclusive growth by encouraging labour-intensive sectors that will create more jobs; investing in agriculture; and effectively implementing the social protection schemes that exist.

Oxfam also sought sealing of the "leaking wealth bucket" by taking stringent measures against tax evasion and avoidance, imposing higher tax on super-rich and removing corporate tax breaks.

The survey respondents in countries like the US, UK and India also favoured 60 per cent pay cut for CEOs.

The key factors driving up rewards for shareholders and corporate bosses at the expense of workers' pay and conditions, Oxfam said, include erosion of workers' rights; excessive influence of big business over government policy- making; and the relentless corporate drive to minimise costs in order to maximise returns to shareholders.

About India, it said the country added 17 new billionaires last year, taking the total number to 101. The Indian billionaires' wealth increased to over Rs 20.7 lakh crore -- increasing during last year by Rs 4.89 lakh crore, an amount sufficient to finance 85 per cent of the all states' budget on health and education.

It also said India's top 10 per cent of population holds 73 per cent of the wealth and 37 per cent of India's billionaires have inherited family wealth. They control 51 per cent of the total wealth of billionaires in the country.

Oxfam India CEO Nisha Agrawal said it is alarming that the benefits of economic growth in India continue to concentrate in fewer hands.

"The billionaire boom is not a sign of a thriving economy but a symptom of a failing economic system. Those working hard, growing food for the country, building infrastructure, working in factories are struggling to fund their child's education, buy medicines for family members and manage two meals a day. The growing divide undermines democracy and promotes corruption and cronyism," she said.

The survey also showed that women workers often find themselves at the bottom of the heap and nine out of 10 billionaires are men.

In India, there are only four women billionaires and three of them inherited family wealth.

"It would take around 17.5 days for the best paid executive at a top Indian garment company to earn what a minimum wage worker in rural India will earn in their lifetime (presuming 50 years at work)," Oxfam said.
https://m.economictimes.com/news/politics-and-nation/indias-richest-1-corner-73-of-wealth-generation-survey/articleshow/62598759.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammed45

@raptor22 
Listen to this creature, especially the timing that i have suggested. I personally believe, he is greatest and most honest enemy that we could have, i like him and hate him the most at the same time. He is describing USA's long term strategy in making economic problems for Iran by moving smoothly in a direction that doesn't unite people with the government (I guess he is talking about main leadership when he says government). BTW, very interesting 






*2':10" to 2':30* you can understand that who is feeling the threat from Shiite masses in Muslim countries and who is responsible for massacring of Shias and more importantly who is the main leader of anti-Shia movement across the middle east. @B@KH @2800 a must listen brothers. Why me always insists that USA is our main enemy the guy has mentioned. 

However i can feel the desperation in his voice, he is the spokesman of all evils in united states, especially when he starts to describing of the equations in middle east and respectively the Israeli safety , *12':38" to the end* , i ask myself who keeps losing her allies and who is finding new friends , so who would become the prominent power of middle east after WW2? Obviously it is Iran. But the guy had no idea in the time of 2013 when Obama was on the job who tried his best to avoid behaving like Trump by showing patience and tolerance towards emerging powers like China, Russia and Iran, now Zbigniew must be saying more interesting things, WE LOST AGAINST IRAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> @raptor22
> Listen to this creature, especially the timing that i have suggested. I personally believe, he is greatest and most honest enemy that we could have, i like him and hate him the most at the same time. He is describing USA's long term strategy in making economic problems for Iran by moving smoothly in a direction that doesn't unite people with the government (I guess he is talking about main leadership when he says government). BTW, very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2':10" to 2':30* you can understand that who is feeling the threat from Shiite masses in Muslim countries and who is responsible for massacring of Shias and more importantly who is the main leader of anti-Shia movement across the middle east. @B@KH @2800 a must listen brothers. Why me always insists that USA is our main enemy the guy has mentioned.
> 
> However i can feel the desperation in his voice, he is the spokesman of all evils in united states, especially when he starts to describing of the equations in middle east and respectively the Israeli safety , *12':38" to the end* , i ask myself who keeps losing her allies and who is finding new friends , so who would become the prominent power of middle east after WW2? Obviously it is Iran. But the guy had no idea in the time of 2013 when Obama was on the job who tried his best to avoid behaving like Trump by showing patience and tolerance towards emerging powers like China, Russia and Iran, now Zbigniew must be saying more interesting things, WE LOST AGAINST IRAN.


Very nice analysis bro. American regime is the worst regime in history of mankind.

I pity millions Muslims that killed by these yanks directly and indirectly since creation of taliban in Afghanistan.

Since downfall of strong empires such as Ottoman empire, western countries have screwed Islamic countries like never that in history.

Even not at time of crusaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

2800 said:


> Very nice analysis bro. American regime is the worst regime in history of mankind.
> 
> I pity millions Muslims that killed by these yanks directly and indirectly since creation of taliban in Afghanistan.


Indeed brother.

It has a lot to say, who might be beneficial of Shia-Sunni division. It can also state the fact that Iran has never wanted or was never willing to annoy her Sunni citizens despite the bad mouthes claiming that Iran is oppressing her Sunni population. But vise versa is more possible, outside of Iran Americans are trying their best to annoy Shias by using of their stooges. In Pakistan Shias are oppressed by extremists like TTP or Haqqani that one day these terrorists are/were brothers of Americans, in Iraq by Saddam, in peninsula by Ale-yahood families etc. Iraqi Shias shouldn't have approached Ale-yahood but unfortunately it is happening.

@SALMAN F miss you friend, listen to Iran's enemy, Zbigniew .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC Quds HQ report SE border with Pakistan ایران گزارش قرارگاه قدس سپاه مرز با پاکستان*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

mohammad45 said:


> Indeed brother.
> 
> It has a lot to say, who might be beneficial of Shia-Sunni division. It can also state the fact that Iran has never wanted or was never willing to annoy her Sunni citizens despite the bad mouthes claiming that Iran is oppressing her Sunni population. But vise versa is more possible, outside of Iran Americans are trying their best to annoy Shias by using of their stooges. In Pakistan Shias are oppressed by extremists like TTP or Haqqani that one day these terrorists are/were brothers of Americans, in Iraq by Saddam, in peninsula by Ale-yahood families etc. Iraqi Shias shouldn't have approached Ale-yahood but unfortunately it is happening.
> 
> @SALMAN F miss you friend, listen to Iran's enemy, Zbigniew .


That's piece of sh!t died last year with the other dog david rockfeller I think bush sr, carter, and Kissinger soon will join them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

mohammad45 said:


> he is the spokesman of all evils in united states


Correction:
he was the spokesman of all evils in united states.

I hope Kissinger goes soon too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

mohammad45 said:


> @raptor22
> Listen to this creature, especially the timing that i have suggested. I personally believe, he is greatest and most honest enemy that we could have, i like him and hate him the most at the same time. He is describing USA's long term strategy in making economic problems for Iran by moving smoothly in a direction that doesn't unite people with the government (I guess he is talking about main leadership when he says government). BTW, very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2':10" to 2':30* you can understand that who is feeling the threat from Shiite masses in Muslim countries and who is responsible for massacring of Shias and more importantly who is the main leader of anti-Shia movement across the middle east. @B@KH @2800 a must listen brothers. Why me always insists that USA is our main enemy the guy has mentioned.
> 
> However i can feel the desperation in his voice, he is the spokesman of all evils in united states, especially when he starts to describing of the equations in middle east and respectively the Israeli safety , *12':38" to the end* , i ask myself who keeps losing her allies and who is finding new friends , so who would become the prominent power of middle east after WW2? Obviously it is Iran. But the guy had no idea in the time of 2013 when Obama was on the job who tried his best to avoid behaving like Trump by showing patience and tolerance towards emerging powers like China, Russia and Iran, now Zbigniew must be saying more interesting things, WE LOST AGAINST IRAN.



He maybe be a murderer but he is very influential or was influential. Its very important to listen to these guys, and I like how he's honest even though he is a bad guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

SALMAN F said:


> That's piece of sh!t died last year with the other dog david rockfeller I think bush sr, carter, and Kissinger soon will join them


Didn't know he is dead, thanks for info.

He was one the most influential strategists of USA, since Carter, and creation of Taliban in AFG.


----------



## yavar

*Sanchi oil tanker black box analysist in presence of China Iran Panama بازیابی جعبه سیاه نفتکش سانچی*


----------



## skyshadow

در عکس اخر راکت فجر 5 هدایتشونده و خودروی ارس خمپاره انداز را برای اولین بار به صورت عملیاتی ملاحظه میکنید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

I have just read this recently even tho it is a bit late. If you haven’t read this report then you should immediately .

http://realiran.org/iran-links-to-eurasia-with-persian-canal/






First I would like to say what the hell is Rouhani doing! Is he stupid?! Why hasn’t Iran started on this project already, the Benifits it will bring to Iran would be amazing. Iran could easily fund it by getting the money from the National Development Fund Of Iran (NDFI) . It’s not even that expensive compared to other mega projects in the Middle East. The whole region is going ahead with projects from Pakistan to Saudi Arabia to turkey while Iran is still stuck behind. Like seriously what is the point of having the National development fund if it doesn’t push for projects like these!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Dinky said:


> I have just read this recently even tho it is a bit late. If you haven’t read this report then you should immediately .
> 
> http://realiran.org/iran-links-to-eurasia-with-persian-canal/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I would like to say what the hell is Rouhani doing! Is he stupid?! Why hasn’t Iran started on this project already, the Benifits it will bring to Iran would be amazing. Iran could easily fund it by getting the money from the National Development Fund Of Iran (NDFI) . It’s not even that expensive compared to other mega projects in the Middle East. The whole region is going ahead with projects from Pakistan to Saudi Arabia to turkey while Iran is still stuck behind. Like seriously what is the point of having the National development fund if it doesn’t push for projects like these!


IRGC has announced that they are able to handle the project. Iran (i guess IRGC) wants a foreign investor/partner, and most possibly IRGC wants Russia to fulfill the role.

Russians seriously needs this path, they would have access to warm waters of Indian ocean. It was what Romanov family tried to gain. Surely Russia is also interested, no doubt in that. But know for sure as far as USA is bullying every nation not to work with Iran, Russia likely cannot participate due to funding problems such as money transfer and bank cooperations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

mohammad45 said:


> IRGC has announced that they are able to handle the project. Iran (i guess IRGC) wants a foreign investor/partner, and most possibly IRGC wants Russia to fit the role.
> 
> Russians seriously needs this path, they would have access to warm waters of Indian ocean. It was what Romanov family tried to gain. Surely Russia is also interested, no doubt in that. But know for sure as far as USA is bullying every nation not to work with Iran, Russia likely cannot participate due to funding problems such as money transfer and bank cooperations.


Iran doesn’t need a foreign investor/partner for the project! It can easily be funded by the National Development Fund Of Iran!
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Development_Fund_of_Iran
And why would you partner up with anybody on such a crucial project.

This is nothing but laziness and anti risk administration of the current government. Rouhani’s head seems to be stuck in the Stone Age! He has no idea what he is doing! Iran needs a new president.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Dinky said:


> Iran doesn’t need a foreign investor/partner for the project! It can easily be funded by the National Development Fund Of Iran!
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Development_Fund_of_Iran
> And why would you partner up with anybody on such a crucial project.
> 
> This is nothing but laziness and anti risk administration of the current government. Rouhani’s head seems to be stuck in the Stone Age! He has no idea what he is doing! Iran needs a new president.


There are principles in economic plans and projects.

It is true that Iran could develop Chabahar port in south east of the country a long time ago with her own investment but why did we used Indian and Japanese investment?

I have to agree that Rouhani and his cabinet had no idea about how to ruling of the country, he wasted all of Iran's energy on JCPOA and returning the country to selling oil. I know they are a bunch of useless governors but IRGC wants Russia as the primary user of that route. However there are oppositions to that project in Iran who have made good points e.g the path divides Iran's geography and changes environment of that area. Before operating it, many things should be considered and evaluated to avoid any harms to country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*پیش گویی های شاه نعمت الله ولی درباره ی ایران. از زمان صفوی ها تا نادری، قاجار، پهلوی، انقلاب اسلامی تا ظهور حضرت مهدی (ع) حتی اسم شاهها و طول حکومتشون هم گفته. *


پیشنهاد میکنم حتما بخونین

www.mahagh.ir/1394/07/01/قصیده-بسیار-زیبایی-که-شاعر-در-آن،-هزارا/

https://books.google.com/books?id=q...د پیــدا قامتــش استــوار می بینــــم&f=false

https://ganjoor.net/shahnematollah/ghasidesh/sh21/

www.khatoononline.ir/different/شاه-نعمت-الله-ولی-بدون-سانسور.html







...






یا علی


Dinky said:


> I have just read this recently even tho it is a bit late. If you haven’t read this report then you should immediately .
> http://realiran.org/iran-links-to-eurasia-with-persian-canal/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I would like to say what the hell is Rouhani doing! Is he stupid?! Why hasn’t Iran started on this project already, the Benifits it will bring to Iran would be amazing. Iran could easily fund it by getting the money from the National Development Fund Of Iran (NDFI) . It’s not even that expensive compared to other mega projects in the Middle East. The whole region is going ahead with projects from Pakistan to Saudi Arabia to turkey while Iran is still stuck behind. Like seriously what is the point of having the National development fund if it doesn’t push for projects like these!


Never ever will happen in Rouhani government...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Intelligence Ministry discovered 2 explosive shipments ایران وزارت اطلاعات کشف ۲ محموله انفجاری*




Iran Ministry of Intelligence discovered 2 explosive shipments one from Pakistan border east and Marivan at west

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Sanchi oil tanker Recovered black box extracting Data to PC in presence of China, Iran, Panama representative


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> *پیش گویی های شاه نعمت الله ولی درباره ی ایران. از زمان صفوی ها تا نادری، قاجار، پهلوی، انقلاب اسلامی تا ظهور حضرت مهدی (ع) حتی اسم شاهها و طول حکومتشون هم گفته. *
> 
> 
> پیشنهاد میکنم حتما بخونین
> 
> www.mahagh.ir/1394/07/01/قصیده-بسیار-زیبایی-که-شاعر-در-آن،-هزارا/
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=qjNnDQAAQBAJ&pg=PT144&lpg=PT144&dq=نادری+در+جهان+شــود+پیــدا+قامتــش+استــوار+می+بینــــم&source=bl&ots=qsbtPg9owc&sig=K7OJ_G_hlLcSlgEbWl6oLUis7XM&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi_4KqXqu_YAhWBnSwKHdnEBM8Q6AEwAHoECAsQAQ#v=onepage&q=نادری در جهان شــود پیــدا قامتــش استــوار می بینــــم&f=false
> 
> https://ganjoor.net/shahnematollah/ghasidesh/sh21/
> 
> www.khatoononline.ir/different/شاه-نعمت-الله-ولی-بدون-سانسور.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یا علی
> 
> Never ever will happen in Rouhani government...



https://ia801809.us.archive.org/23/...angi1813/Divan-Shah-Nematollah-sangi 1813.pdf

That is link to scan of old chap Sangi Divan Shah nematollah.
The book is in Qum Library and you can see register numbers of book
I haven't read this book yet but base on what I've heard most of Shah nematollah predictions poem are new, and are not from book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*بزرگ‌ ترین کتاب ‌فروشی جهان در باغ کتاب تهران*

توسط مینا عابدینی 1396/06/30 
*باغ کتاب تهران، بزرگ‌ ترین کتاب ‌فروشی در جهان*

باغ کتاب تهران در تیرماه 96در تهران افتتاح شد. این پروژه عظیم فرهنگی در حدود 70 هزار مترمربع زیربنا دارد که شامل بزرگ‌ترین فروشگاه کشور با 25 هزار مترمربع، بزرگ‌ترین گالری هنری کشور با 1700 مترمربع و بزرگ‌ترین مرکز علمی کشور با 12هزار مترمربع است که با توجه به معماری نوین ساخته‌شده است.

باغ کتاب تهران هم‌اکنون از بزرگ‌ترین کتاب‌فروشی‌های جهان است .که در مقایسه با بزرگ‌ترین کتاب‌فروشی قبلی جهان، کتاب‌فروشی بارنز و نوبل در نیویورک که 14330مترمربع مساحت دارد، دارای مساحتی چندین برابری است.

ساختمان باغ کتاب تهران با بهره‌گیری از معماری نوین ساخته‌شده است. معماری این ساختمان به جهت جلوگیری از اتلاف انرژی به صورتی است که حدود 25 هزار مترمربع از بام آن فضای سبز تشکیل می‌دهد و بام سبز است. به عبارتی با استفاده از پوشش بام سبز حداکثر 2 لیتر در هر مترمربع سوخت در هرسال ذخیره خواهد شد و تا 50 درصد از هدر رفتن آب جلوگیری می‌کند و می‌توان از آب ذخیره‌شده با سیستمی پیشرفته در نقاط مختلف استفاده کرد که نقش مؤثری در صرفه‌جویی آب دارد.

ساختمان باغ کتاب تهران در هم‌جواری فرهنگستان زبان و ادب فارسی، کتابخانه ملی و باغ کتاب دفاع مقدس در تپه‌های عباس‌آباد تهران قرارگرفته است تا علاقه‌مندان بتوانند در فضایی آرام، با بخش‌های مختلف فرهنگ ایران آشنا شوند.

طراحی باغ کتاب تهران به صورتی است که تنها یک باغ کتاب نیست و هم‌اکنون فضای فروشگاهی آن به دو بخش کودک و بزرگسالان تقسیم می‌شود. باغ کتاب تهران با مساحت110 هزار مترمربع، فضای مفرح و شادی را برای دورهم بودن خانواده‌ها و در نظر گرفتن ساعتی برای مطالعه و کتاب‌خوانی فراهم می‌کند. در این مکان 10 سالن سینما و آمفی‌تئاتر، تالار علم خردسال، تالار علم کودک، تالار علم نوجوان، کشتی کتاب و بخش داستان‌های تجسمی و داستان‌های شاهنامه ساخته‌شده است.






























www.psboard.com/5366/بزرگ‌ترین-کتاب‌فروشی-جهان-در-باغ-کتا


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Dinky said:


> I have just read this recently even tho it is a bit late. If you haven’t read this report then you should immediately .
> 
> http://realiran.org/iran-links-to-eurasia-with-persian-canal/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I would like to say what the hell is Rouhani doing! Is he stupid?! Why hasn’t Iran started on this project already, the Benifits it will bring to Iran would be amazing. Iran could easily fund it by getting the money from the National Development Fund Of Iran (NDFI) . It’s not even that expensive compared to other mega projects in the Middle East. The whole region is going ahead with projects from Pakistan to Saudi Arabia to turkey while Iran is still stuck behind. Like seriously what is the point of having the National development fund if it doesn’t push for projects like these!



This could also have negative impacts environmentally, so I'm guessing ecologists are busy in doing their research.


----------



## Aramagedon

نخبه ی ایرانی که یه تار موش میرزه به ۱۰۰۰ تا از اون دزدان و اختلاس گران 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Hack-Hook

yavar said:


> Sanchi oil tanker Recovered black box extracting Data to PC in presence of China, Iran, Panama representative


A question , the incident happened in China water but the ship sank in Japan waters ,then why no representative from Japan is present



2800 said:


> *پیش گویی های شاه نعمت الله ولی درباره ی ایران. از زمان صفوی ها تا نادری، قاجار، پهلوی، انقلاب اسلامی تا ظهور حضرت مهدی (ع) حتی اسم شاهها و طول حکومتشون هم گفته. *
> 
> 
> پیشنهاد میکنم حتما بخونین
> 
> www.mahagh.ir/1394/07/01/قصیده-بسیار-زیبایی-که-شاعر-در-آن،-هزارا/
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=qjNnDQAAQBAJ&pg=PT144&lpg=PT144&dq=نادری+در+جهان+شــود+پیــدا+قامتــش+استــوار+می+بینــــم&source=bl&ots=qsbtPg9owc&sig=K7OJ_G_hlLcSlgEbWl6oLUis7XM&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi_4KqXqu_YAhWBnSwKHdnEBM8Q6AEwAHoECAsQAQ#v=onepage&q=نادری در جهان شــود پیــدا قامتــش استــوار می بینــــم&f=false
> 
> https://ganjoor.net/shahnematollah/ghasidesh/sh21/
> 
> www.khatoononline.ir/different/شاه-نعمت-الله-ولی-بدون-سانسور.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یا علی
> 
> Never ever will happen in Rouhani government...


بشنو و باور نکن


----------



## yavar

*Iran Maj Gen. Safavi: Coalition with Pakistan, Turkey is in line with Israel ایران سردار سرلشکر صفوی*


----------



## Aramagedon

*معجزه ی شگفت انگیز قرآن در پیش گویی از زوال اسرائیل در سال 2022:

www.yjc.ir/fa/news/4054316/فرمول‌های-حيرت‌انگيز-قرآنی-و-تعيين-زمان-نابودي-اسرائيل

www.shia-news.com/fa/news/12558/احتمال-سقوط-اسراییل-در-سال-2022-میلادی*


*همین موقع ها 8 سال پیش خوندن این معجزه زندگی من رو تغییر داد*


----------



## Navigator

Hack-Hook said:


> A question , the incident happened in China water but the ship sank in Japan waters ,then why no representative from Japan is present



There in the news around the world regularly confuse territorial waters and an exclusive economic zone. As i understand, this incident happened in chinese exclusive economic zone and the ship sank in the japanese exclusive economic zone. However, in exclusive economic zone, states have rights only for the extraction and use of natural resources. Navigation etc in such areas is carried out as in international waters. Therefore it seems, that the Japan preferred simply not to participate in the rescue operation and in subsequent proceedings.


----------



## Hack-Hook

It's strange ,they must have expected that because of the how water move in that parts the spill will affect them A lot more than Chinese .


Navigator said:


> There in the news around the world regularly confuse territorial waters and an exclusive economic zone. As i understand, this incident happened in chinese exclusive economic zone and the ship sank in the japanese exclusive economic zone. However, in exclusive economic zone, states have rights only for the extraction and use of natural resources. Navigation etc in such areas is carried out as in international waters. Therefore it seems, that the Japan preferred simply not to participate in the rescue operation and in subsequent proceedings.


----------



## skyshadow

THE WAR ZONE
ANTI-ACCESS
AREA DENIAL
CENTCOM
DRILL
EXERCISE
GULF OF OMAN
HORMUZ
IRAN
PERSIAN GULF
SEA MINES
STRAIT OF HORMUZ
UAE
UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
*US And UAE Are Training To Move Cargo Over Land To Circumvent Volatile Strait Of Hormuz*
_





Stephen Morton—Getty Images

The exercise comes as tensions between the US and Iran are on the rise following President Trump's threat to withdraw from the Iran nuclear deal.

TYLER ROGOWAY @AVIATION_INTEL
JAN 25, 2018 9:16 PM EST


Tyler has been obsessed with all things aviation and military as long as he can remember. He went on to develop the defense-oriented website Foxtrot Alpha and can often be found with a camera around his neck, photographing aircraft and weaponry.


_


_


_
_A major exercise is underway on the Persian Gulf and Gulf of Oman dubbed "Native Fury 2018" that has the United States military teaming up with the United Arab Emirates in proving that they can move large quantities of materiel over land in the event that the strategic Strait of Hormuz is closed due to Iranian action. Although there is next to no press on this major logistics exercise, the four star that heads up Central Command, General Joseph Votel, is on sight observing the operation which he described as a "rehearsal of an op plan."


The large scale logistics operation serves two purposes. First it is good training in the event that Iran does "close the strait" via mining and other tactics during a crisis. Second, it proves to Iran that doing so may not have as big an impact militarily as they hope it would, thereby making such an option less desirable.

You can see clearly on the map below how conveying cargo and equipment over land could be accomplished within the UAE's own borders, but Iran has farther reach than just in the strait or in the Persian Gulf. They can deploy throngs of anti-ship missiles to their southeastern shores along the Gulf of Oman, which would still make that area hostile to shipping, albeit that 's a far cry from trying to traverse a floating minefield. Any supply ships would need to be escorted by American or allied surface combatants with dense anti-air warfare capabilities under such circumstances. 








Google Maps
Moving cargo through Oman, and then into the UAE may be a safer option depending on the threat scenario, albeit a more complicated one. That is if such an operation would be diplomatically possible. Also, key roadways through the desert are vulnerable to attack, especially by Iranian ballistic missiles. UAE has the THAAD and Patriot missile defense systems in place to fend off low-volume attacks, and the US Navy has its own anti-ballistic missile capabilities, but Iran would likely fire large volumes of ballistic missiles during a conflict, which would make countering the threat completely highly problematic. 


Also keep in mind that this exercise is about sustaining American and allied military forces operating in and around the Persian Gulf, not in conveying roughly a quarter of the world's oil supply on any given day. A prolonged closing of the Strait of Hormuz would cause massive damage to the world economy, and it would impact third world countries in extreme ways, which could result in horrific consequences. 

I have written about this strategic reality in various forms for years, and Iran's potential play to simultaneously control the Mandeb Strait as well, cutting off traffic into and out of the Red Sea. Some have an almost child-like view of the realities of counter-mine operations and just how much damage Iran could do in conflict in Persian Gulf. Suffice it to say it would be a nightmare, but at least it's good to see that the Pentagon is really working out alternative methods of supplying its war-fighting machine that could be trapped in and near what is a relatively small body of water. This would very likely include at least one carrier strike group, as well as its troops in Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain, Iraq and other locales. 






US military vehicles await loading onto a ship in Kuwait. AP
Iran just concluded a surprise set of large scale drills in the Strait of Hormuz that started on the 22nd of January, and all this comes as tensions between the US and Iran are escalating over the Trump Administration's change in policy towardsthe country. Most notably this includes a willingness to withdraw from the Iranian nuclear deal unless major changes to the agreement are made, as well making calls for action over the country's proxy warfare operations in Syria and Yemen, and their continued development of ballistic missile delivery systems. 






Looks so peaceful from space, but the Strait of Hormuz is one of the world's most notorious strategic naval chokepoints.Gallo Images / Copernicus Sentinel 2017/ Orbital Horizon
On January 23rd, 2018 Vice President Mike Pence said the following while touring Israel:


“We are sending a signal to our European allies that the time has come for changes in the Iran nuclear deal... If our allies won’t join us, President Trump has made clear we will withdraw from the Iran nuclear deal immediately... But we hope, we hope in the months ahead to be able to strengthen it."

Here's Nikki Haley making a dramatic pitch last December for action against Iran for violating U.N. resolutions regarding their missile programs:

Meanwhile, America's closest ally in the region, Israel, has stated officially that Iran's presence in Syria will not be tolerated, and the Trump Administration seems to share in this sentiment:

But really, the Trump Administration's major shift in tone toward Iran began nearly a year ago with this walk-on statement by the Trump's very short-lived National Security Advisor General Michael Flynn:






External forces aren't the only major factors that could heavily influence Iran's future geopolitical actions. The recent widespread protests by Iranians over basic and very relevant gripes with the theocracy that rules their country will continue to have repercussions domestically, with the splintering of Iranian society between moderates and hard-liners—the latter of which has its own military in the form of the Revolutionary Guard Corps—becoming increasingly well defined.


So yeah, there's a lot happening over there, and considering that a closure of the Strait of Hormuz could come in a flash, preparing for such an occasion is money and time well spent by the US military and its regional allies. 

Contact the author: Tyler@thedrive.com







_


----------



## yavar




----------



## Cthulhu

*اگر از فرایند بازسازی سوریه کنار گذاشته شویم، چه کسی مقصر است؟ روسیه، بشار اسد یا خودمان؟*

باید بپرسیم چرا ممکن است از پروژه بازسازی کنار گذاشته شویم؟ چه کسی را باید سرزنش کنیم؟ دولت سوریه؟ بشار اسد؟ روسیه؟ یا خودمان؟ من فکر می کنم بیش از هر کسی باید خودمان را سرزنش کنیم و دنبال پاسخی برای این پرسش باشیم که چرا در حوزه امنیت، کشورهای منطقه دست کمک به سوی ما دراز می کنند، ولی همان دست ها در زمینه اقتصاد و تجارت به عقب کشیده و به سوی دیگران دراز می شود؟!
کد خبر:۷۶۷۸۰۲
تاریخ انتشار:۰۵ بهمن ۱۳۹۶ - ۱۱:۵۹25 January 2018
از سال 2011 جنگ داخلی در سوریه شروع شد؛ خانه ها ویران و میلیون ها تن آواره شدند. صدها هزار جان خود را از دست دادند و در این میان، بازیگران خارجی نیز با توجه به منافع و ملاحظات خاص خود در این جنگ و بحران شش ساله به صورت های مختلف نقش آفرینی کردند.

*مصطفی نجفی؛ *به گزارش «تابناک»، پس از شش سال، اکنون داعش و خلافت خودخوانده اش در سوریه فروپاشیده و بحران در این کشور وارد فاز جدیدی شده که انتظار می رود بازیگران مذاکرات جدی برای حل و فصل بحران آغاز کنند.

یکی از موضوعات مهم در مسیر آینده سوریه، بازسازی این کشور است. پرسش اینجاست که چه بازیگرانی قرار است در فرایند بازسازی این کشور مشارکت کنند؟ روسیه، چین، ایران، ترکیه، قطر، اروپا و آمریکا و عربستان عمده ترین بازیگرانی هستند که می توانند بالقوه در فرایند بازسازی این کشور نقش داشته باشند و از فرصت های اقتصادی مربوط به بازسازی سوریه منتفع شوند.

در همین راستا، تقریبا تمامی بازیگران موثر در بحران سوریه (اعم از بازیگران موافق و مخالف بشار اسد) می خواهند در بازار بازسازی سوریه مشارکت و شرکت ها و سرمایه گذاران خود را برای بهره برداری از مزایای اقتصادی بازسازی به این کشور روانه کنند.

ایران نیز یکی از بازیگرانی است که می خواهد در پروژه های بازسازی سوریه مشارکت کند تا بلکه بخشی از هزینه های ده ها میلیارددلاری خود در این کشور در شش سال گذشته را جبران کند(صرفا هزینه های مادی و اقتصادی و نه هزینه های انسانی و...).

لذا، برای بازیگری که از آغاز جنگ داخلی در یک کشور حضوری همه جانبه و اثرگذار داشته و هزينه‌های مالی و جانی قابل توجهی در راستای تضمین بقای یکی از طرفین منازعه متحمل شده است، چندان غیرمنتظره نیست که پس از پایان جنگ داخلی نیز بخواهد، نقشی فعال در بازسازی آن کشور ایفا کند تا بخشی از هزینه هایی که برای امنیت این کشور پرداخت کرده را جبران کند.

نکته ای که باید بدان اشاره کرد، این است که شاید عده ای بر این باور باشند، ج.ا. ایران برای حضور نظامی و یا حمایت از بشار اسد دلایل و اهداف استراتژیک و امنیتی داشته و تهران به دنبال منتفع شدن مادی و اقتصادی از آن نیست. در پاسخ باید گفت بسیاری از بازیگران دیگر همچون روسیه نیز اهداف و ملاحظات استراتژیک و امنیتی دارند اما اکنون به دنبال آن هستند ملاحظات اقتصادی خود در این کشور را نیز دنبال کنند.

حداقل اگر نخواهیم به سودی در سوریه برسیم، باید دست کم بخشی از هزینه هایی را که متقبل شدیم، جبران کنیم و بازگشت سرمایه گذاری ها و فداکاری های ما در سوریه هم موضوعی است که باید مورد توجه فعالان مسئولین نظام باشد.

به نظر می رسد مسئولین و مقامات کشورمان نیز به دنبال آن هستند که در فرایند بازسازی سوریه مشارکت فعال داشته باشند؛ مشارکتی که در راستای به دست آوردن منافع اقتصادی و بازسازی این کشور با هزینه های دولت سوریه است.

حال باید به دو پرسش پاسخ داد:

*ایران در بازسازی سوریه مشارکت داده می شود؟*

این پرسشی است که گمانه زنی های متعددی در مورد آن شده است و دو پاسخ مشخص دارد: پاسخ نخست «آری» است. پشتوانه منطقی این پاسخ، مصاحبه برخی از مقامات سوری است که گفته اند خواهان مشارکت ایران در بازسازی سوریه هستند و حتی اعلام کرده اند که امتیازات ویژه ای نیز برای ایران در نظر گرفته اند.

پاسخ دوم «خیر» است. در روزهای گذشته خبرها و گزارش هایی مخابره شد مبنی بر اینکه بشار اسد از وزرایش خواسته طرح بازسازی سوریه را تهیه کنند و بر اساس آن کشورهایی که می توانند در فرایند بازسازی سوریه مشارکت کنند را مشخص کنند. خبرهای غیر رسمی حاکی از آن است که وزرای دولت سوریه به بشار اسد گفته اند، ایران بنا به دلایلی از جمله بروکراسی پیچیده، مشکلات بغرنج اقتصادی، کمبود منابع مالی و فساد گسترده قادر به مشارکت در بازسازی سوریه نیست و به همین جهت کنار گذاشته شد.

این صرفا یک خبر غیر رسمی است که نمی خواهیم درستی و نادرستی آن را بررسی کنیم. حال اگر فرض بگیرم که چنین خبری صحت دارد و ما از فرایند بازسازی کنار گذاشته شدیم؛ به سؤال دوم می رسیم:

*باید بپرسیم چرا ممکن است از پروژه بازسازی کنار گذاشته شویم؟ چه کسی را باید سرزنش کنیم؟ دولت سوریه؟ بشار اسد؟ روسیه؟ یا خودمان؟*

من فکر میکنم بیش از هر کسی باید خودمان را سرزنش کنیم و دنبال پاسخی برای این پرسش باشیم که چرا در حوزه امنیت، کشورهای منطقه دست کمک به سوی ما دراز می کنند؛ اما همان دست ها در زمینه اقتصاد و تجارت به عقب کشیده و به سوی دیگران دراز می شود؟ به فرض درست بودن خبر، چرا بشار اسد و مقامات سوری ابتدا اعلام می کنند، می خواهیم به ایران امتیازات ویژه اقتصادی در پساجنگ اعطا کنیم؛ اما بعد از بررسی وضعیت اقتصادی و تجاری ایران به این نتیجه می رسند که باید بیرون از گود بازسازی بمانیم؟

برای پاسخ لازم است کمی به عقب برگردیم. زمانی که ترکیه جنگنده روس را در حریم هوایی سوریه منهدم کرد و روابط تجاری میان دو کشور به حالت تعلیق درآمد و بهترین فرصت برای ما به وجود آمد تا مواد غذایی و میوه و تره بار روسیه را تأمین کنیم.

اما در آن مقطع بزرگترین فرصت برای افزایش بازار صادراتی مواد غذایی را هدر دادیم و از بازار ۳.۷ میلیارد دلاری تنها ۱۵۰ میلیون دلار کارنامه توسعه صادراتی ایران است که به هیچ عنوان قابل دفاع نیست.

امیدوار بودیم که از تجربه روسیه و فرصت از دست رفته آن درس بگیریم؛ اما در بحران قطر نیز نشان دادیم که هیچ برنامه ای برای استفاده از فرصت های تجاری و اقتصادی بین المللی نداریم و در کمال ناباوری بار دیگر در مقابل درس گرفتن مقاومت کردیم و فرصت دیگری را از دست دادیم و در مقابل ترکیه توانست نیازهای قطر را به خوبی تأمین کند.

پرسش این است که ما چند شرکت و سرمایه گذار داریم که قادر بودند تضمین دهند میوه و تره بار و مواد غذایی قطر و روسیه را برای چند سال متوالی تأمین کنند؟ تقریبا هیچ!

به نظر می رسد ما در تجارت خارجی و سرمایه گذاری در کشورهای دیگر و به ویژه در بازار منطقه حرفی برای گفتن نداریم. این مسأله می تواند ناشی از دو عامل مشخص باشد: نخست اینکه برنامه و راهبرد تجاری و اقتصادی در عرصه اقتصاد بین الملل نداریم؛ دوم آنکه منابع و ظرفیت مادی و مالی کافی برای پیگیری چنین هدفی را در اختیار نداریم. وقتی بسیاری از بنگاه های تولیدی در کشورمان ورشکسته شده اند و رکود طولانی مدتی بر اقتصاد کشور حاکم است و اقتصاد مولدی نداریم، چطور می توانیم در بازارهای بین المللی حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشیم و چگونه انتظار داریم دیگران روی مشارکت اقتصادی ما حساب باز کنند؟

واقعیت این است که دولت سوریه نیز با یک نگاه عملگرا می خواهد کشورش را از این ویرانی نجات دهد. می خواهد مردمش زودتر به وطنشان بازگردند و در کوتاه ترین زمان ممکن خود را احیا کند؛ لذا چاره ای جز این ندارد که با یک رویکرد عملگرا هر کشوری که منابع مالی بیشتری را برای بازسازی سوریه اختصاص دهد و صاحب تکنولوژی پیشرفته تری است را در بازسازی مشارکت دهد.

به همین جهت است که مقامات سوری صراحتا اعلام کرده اند که بیشترین سهم برای بازسازی سوریه را به چین واگذار خواهند کرد. بازیگری که نه نیرویی عازم سوریه کرده و نه حتی در منازعات سیاسی بحران سوریه نقش عمده ای ایفا کرده است؛ اما اکنون در حال تبدیل شدن به مهم ترین بازیگر پسا جنگ در سوریه است، چون در تجارت بین الملل فعال هستند و حرفی برای گفتن دارند. چیزی که ما نداریم و در مقابل داشتنش نیز مقاومت می کنیم!

به طوری که سفیر سوریه در چین اعلام کرد که این کشور متعهد شده در صورت حل سیاسی بحران سوریه، بزرگترین و برجسته ترین نقش را در بازسازی این کشور داشته باشد. این مقام سوری تصریح کرد که در این زمینه چین بزرگترین و توانمندترین کشور خواهد بود و از این حیث حتی نقشی متفاوت با روسیه در سوریه خواهد داشت. باید در نظر داشت که چین ذخایر مالی فراوانی دارد و بزرگترین تولید کننده سیمان و فولاد در دنیاست. این ظرفیت ها ایران را از دور رقابت با چین در سوریه به طور کلی خارج خواهد کرد.

به طور کلی، باید نتیجه گرفت که تعامل ناکارآمد و غیرمستمر با جهان، عدم مشارکت در اقتصاد بین الملل علیرغم توصیه اکید در اسناد بالادستی توسعه کشور، عدم انسجام نهادهای دولتی مؤثر در امر تجارت و حمایت‌های سراسری و غیر هدفمند از بنگاه‌های اقتصادی در کنار رویکرد جایگزینی واردات، فساد گسترده در اقتصاد کشور و بروکراسی پیچیده از مهم‌ترین مشکلاتی است که محیط سیاست‌گذاری تجاری کشور از آن رنج می‌برد و می تواند جزو عواملی باشند که ما را نه تنها از مشارکت در بازسازی سوریه خارج کنند بلکه شرایط و وضعیتمان در تجارت بین الملل را روز به روز وخیم تر و ناپایدارتر کند.

پی نوشت: ما قرار نیست به هزینه و پول خودمان در مشارکت احتمالی در بازسازی سوریه نقش داشته باشیم بلکه این مشارکت باید با هزینه دولت سوریه و در راستای کسب منافع اقتصادی باشد. لازمه این کار هم این است که شرکت‌های ایرانی با حمایت دولت، مستقیم با دولت‌ و شرکت‌های طرف مقابل قرارداد ببندند. مواردی که دولت ایران برای بازسازی هزینه می‌دهد مواردی است که خط اعتباری برای آن مشخص می‌شود. خط اعتباری وامی است که به شرکت‌های ایرانی داده می‌شود که به بازسازی کشورهای خارجی می‌پردازند و بعد‌ها بازپرداخت این وام از طرف آن دولت‌ها تضمین می‌شود. ما نه تنها هزینه ای نمی پردازیم بلکه شرکت‌های راکدمان در آن کشورها می‌توانند به سودآوری و ارزآوری بپردازند

* کارشناس مسائل خاورمیانه*


----------



## skyshadow

پربیننده‌ترین اخبار
مهمترین اخبار
*سردار دهقان: جنگنده قاهر در مرحله "Fast Taxi"/ آخرین وضعیت خرید سوخو۳۰ از روسیه*
*مشاور فرمانده‌کل قوا در امور دفاعی در گفتگوی تفصیلی با تسنیم گفته که، "برای جنگنده قاهر و کوثر۸۸ ما تا مرحله فست تاکسی پیش رفتیم".*

۰۷ بهمن ۱۳۹۶ - ۱۰:۲۸ 
سیاسی 
امنیتی - دفاعی 
نظرات 
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?te...+-+اخبار+تسنیم++-+Tasnim http://tn.ai/1638434
https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...+اخبار+تسنیم++-+Tasnim&u=http://tn.ai/1638434




گروه *امنیتی ــ دفاعی*خبرگزاری تسنیم ــ *حسین دلیریان ــ سید محمد طاهری:* در 29 مرداد ماه سال 96 سردار حسین دهقان با حکم فرمانده کل قوا به‌سمت مشاور فرمانده کل قوا در امور دفاعی منصوب شد.

وی که دارای مدرک دکترای مدیریت دولتی از دانشگاه تهران است، پیش از این مسئولیت‌هایی همچون وزیر دفاع در دولت یازدهم، جانشین وزیر دفاع در دولت‌های هفتم و هشتم، رئیس بنیاد شهید و امور ایثارگران در دولت‌های هشتم و نهم و فرماندهی در سطوح مختلف سپاه را در کارنامه خود دارد.

از جمله اقدامات موثر سردار دهقان در سمت وزارت دفاع می‌توان به پیشبرد دیپلماسی فعال دفاعی، طراحی و تولید سامانه‌های مهم وراهبردی برای نیروهای مسلح و پیشرفت‌های چشمگیر در عرصه صنعت دفاعی اشاره کرد.

از همین رو با سردار دهقان در رابطه با عملکردش در وزارت دفاع و همچنین برنامه‌هایش در مسئولیت جدید گفت‌وگو کردیم؛ آنچه در ادامه می‌آید، مشروح گفت‌وگوی خبرنگارانخبرگزاری تسنیم با سردار دهقان است:

*** تسنیم: هدف از مسئولیت جدید شما چیست چه برنامه‌هایی برای آن پیش بینی کرده‌اید و اینکه در آینده چه برنامه‌هایی در این جایگاه دارید؛ بخصوص در رابطه با آن حوزه‌هایی که حضرت‌ آقا روی آن تاکید داشتند مثل فناوری‌های نو، چه اقداماتی قرار است انجام دهید؟*

*- سردار دهقان:* در ابتداء امر بایستی از صمیم قلب تشکر و قدردانی خود را به محضر فرماندهی معظم کل قوا و مقام معظم رهبری تقدیم نمایم، زمانی که معلوم شد من در وزارت دفاع در حوزه مسئولیت وزارت دیگر ادامه خدمت نمی‌دهم، حکمی را خطاب به بنده صادر کردند و در آن بحث روند تقویت حوزه فناوری در مسائل دفاعی و پایش سیستم‌ها و ارائه پیشنهاد برای ارتقای توان دفاعی کشور در حوزه تحقیقات، تولیدات و پشتیبانی را ابلاغ فرمودند.


*بیشتر بخوانید*
*«سردار دهقان» مشاور فرماندهی کل قوا در حوزه صنایع دفاعی شد*

دلیل اولیه این امر را از یک منظر حسن ظن و لطفی که رهبری نسبت به سرباز خودشان داشتند می‌دانم و سپس تجربه و دانشی که در این حوزه کسب کرده‌ام و انشالله بتوانم پیشنهادات موثری را محضر ایشان مطرح کنم. رهبری معظم انقلاب همواره در برهه‌های مختلف تاکیدات بسیاری بر استفاده از ظرفیت‌های علمی و فناورانه کشور برای ایجاد اقتدار کشور داشته‌اند.

واقعیت این است که نیروهای مسلح ما نیز و همواره به این نیاز دارند که خودشان را به روز کنند تا در حوزه فناوری دچار شکاف با رقبا و دشمنان خودمان نشوند و با استفاده و بکارگیری فناوری در تجهیزات خود در صورتی که تهدیدی واقع شد ما دچار غافلگیری راهبردی نشویم. به عبارتی نیروهای مسلح ما همواره در جایگاه و موقعیت راهبردی برتری که تضمین کننده بازدارندگی فعال و مقابله موثر داشته باشند، قرار گیرند.


*تولید تسلیحات جدید برای غافلگیری دشمن *
در حقیقت قرار است ما روند تغییرات فناورانه و تسلیحاتی را در سطح جهانی پایش و بر مبنای برآوردی که از تهدید داریم پیشنهادات لازم را جهت ارتقاء توان دفاعی کشور تقدیم محضر ایشان کنیم.

ما اول باید بتوانیم یک تصویر واقعی از امروز خودمان به دست آوریم. ببینیم چه داریم، چه می‌خواهیم و چه کار باید بکنیم. در این رابطه چند ملاحظه اساسی در رویکردهای رهبر معظم انقلاب وجود دارد. اول آنکه اگر ما بخواهیم راهی را که دیگران رفتند و دستاوردهایی را که امروز دارند، داشته باشیم باید تلاش بیشتری کنیم زیرا آنها پشتوانه قریب به 100 سال کار علمی و طراحی و جنگ را دارند و همچنین پشتوانه‌های قوی علمی و روش‌های تجربه شده‌ای دارند که خیلی سریعتر از ما می‌توانند این مسیر را پشت سر بگذارند. هرچند که نگاه ما با آنها در بکارگیری و استفاده از علم وفناوری متفاوت است.

دوم آنکه، فکر قبل از علم و عمل مهم است به عبارتی ما در چه زمینه‌هایی و در چه سیستم‌سلاح‌هایی باید ورود پیدا کنیم که اینها تکرار آنچه دیگران دارند نباشد. مثلاً اگر بخواهیم هواپیمایی بسازیم و آن تکرار همان چیزی باشد که آنها دارند ما دیگر چیزی در اختیار نخواهیم داشت زیرا هواپیمای دیگران چند سطح بالاتر از ما خواهد بود.

در اینجا اولین بحثی که مطرح می‌شود این است که رصد تحولات با چه نگاه و رویکردی باید انجام شود تا اینکه بگوییم این فناوری‌هایی که در یک سیستم سلاح به کار گرفته می‌شود چه قابلیت‌هایی به ما می‌دهد و حالا که ما می‌خواهیم با تهدیدات مقابله کنیم باید چه چیزی داشته باشیم.






ما باید آگاه باشیم چه اتفاقاتی در حال وقوع است و چه اتفاقاتی در آینده در پیش رو خواهد بود. در برخی از بخش‌ها ما می‌توانیم با دنیا همپایی کنیم و حتی جلوتر از سایر رقبا حرکت کنیم. مثلاً در حوزه نانو و سلول‌های بنیادی و بسیاری از علوم نوین ما از خیلی از کشورها پیشرفته‌تر هستیم و دانش قابل توجهی در این حوزه کسب کرده‌ایم و در برخی دیگر از حوزه‌های فناوری‌های نوین نیز همپای برترین ها در دنیا هستیم و خیلی سریع‌تر می‌توانیم برنامه‌های خودمان را متناسب با شرایط و تهدیدات توسعه دهیم اما در برخی فناوری‌ها نیزاین‌طور نیست.

گرچه بر اساس تجارب حاصل از جنگ تحمیلی و سیاست‌های خود اتکایی پس از آن، با همت و تلاش دانشمندان و محققان جوان که سرمایه‌های اصلی این کشور هستند توانسته‌ایم در بسیاری از زمینه‌ها به فناوری‌های بالا دست پیدا کنیم. اما باید با بررسی هوشمندانه و همه جانبه تعیین کنیم در چه زمینه‌های فناورانه بایستی تلاش‌های علمی، تحقیقاتی و صنعتی خود را متمرکز و جهت دار کنیم و بر این مبنا چه سیستم سلاح‌هایی را می‌توانیم طراحی و تولید کنیم که در عرصه نبرد ما دست برتر را داشته باشیم و به جای اینکه خودمان غافلگیر شویم دشمن را غافلگیر کنیم.

*** تسنیم: سازوکاری هم پیش بینی شده که آنچه در حوزه رصد به دست می‌آید اجرایی هم شود؟*

*- سردار دهقان:* در حقیقت ما بایستی در سه حوزه فناوری و تحقیقات، تولید و صنعت، و پشتیبانی از نیروهای مسلح فعالیت‌های خودمان را سامان دهیم.

در حوزه فناوری و تحقیقات بایستی مستمراً تحولات و تغییراتی که در سطح جهانی توسعه می‌یابد و توسط دیگران به کار گرفته می‌شوند یا قابلیت به کارگیری را دارند را پایش کنیم. امروزه در سطح جهانی به دلیل هزینه بر بودن فعالیت‌های تحقیقاتی، تلاش جدی صورت می‌گیرد تا از طریق طراحی نظامات کارآمد نوآوری، سرعت، دقت و کیفیت کارهای تحقیقاتی را بالاتر ببرند و آنها را در زمان کوتاهتر و با هزینه کمتر به نتیجه برسانند به عبارتی از دستاوردهای بخش غیر نظامی استفاده کنند و در عین حال سرریز دستاوردهای بخش نظامی را هم تجاری سازی کرده و در خدمت عموم قرار می‌دهند.

آنچه در این حوزه مد نظر ما است، شناسایی دقیق سیر تحولات، تعیین فناوری‌های قابل اکتساب برتر ساز، تعریف دقیق نیاز تسلیحاتی متناسب با شرایط تهدید، تمرکز بر تمام توانمندی‌های سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری برای اکتساب آنها و تلاش برای بهره گیری علم و فناوری در طراحی و تولید سامانه‌ها و سیستم سلاح‌های بومی و متکی است.

در حوزه تولید، بایستی تمام توانمندی‌های ملی برای توسعه و تولید سامانه‌ها و سیستم سلاح‌های بومی بکار گرفته شود. بخش دفاع به تنهایی قادر نیست در صنایع دفاعی آنقدر سرمایه گذاری کند که بتواند کلیه نیازهای فنی و تولیدی و خدماتی خود را به صورت خودکفا تامین کند. لذا کار عاقلانه و هوشمندانه آن است که با نگاه بلند مدت و با تیزبینی و دقت،کاستی‌های موجود در زیر ساخت‌های صنعتی را بررسی و نسبت به تکمیل زنجیره‌های تامین در سطح ملی اقدام کنیم.

به عبارتی با استفاده و بکارگیری ظرفیت‌های ملی در بخش تولید و صنعت، هم افزایی در تامین نیازمندی‌های بخش دفاع ایجاد شود. تنها در چنین حالتی است که بخش دفاع و نیازمندی‌های دفاعی -که معمولا از فناوری‌های سطح بالا استفاده می‌کنند – می‌تواند نقش محرک و پیشران فناوری و تولید را در سطح ملی ایفا کند.

لذا بایستی مدل‌های کاری خود را تغییر داده و نوین سازی کنیم؛ امروز در کشور مراکز پژوهشی و صنعتی خیلی قوی در اختیار داریم و این توانمندی‌ها می‌توانند بیشتر در اختیار بخش دفاع به منظور تأمین نیازمندی‌های این بخش قرار گیرند. باید مدلی را توسعه دهیم که یک هسته مرکزی داشته باشد که بخش دفاع کشور است به علاوه سرشاخه‌ها و شبکه گسترده‌ای که در سطح ملی می‌تواند در جهت تامین امنیت عمل کند.

این مدل این‌گونه خواهد بود که تشخیص و تعریف نیاز و طراحی کلی کار را بتوانیم انجام دهیم و سپس فرآیند ساخت و تولید و تست را مدیریت کنیم. در این صورت دیگر نیازی نیست که از صفر تا 100 کار را خودمان انجام دهیم. باید توجه داشت که اولاً منابع کشور و حوزه دفاع محدود هستند، ثانیاً نیازهای ما دارای تنوع هستند و از آنجایی که ما همواره در صحنه‌های مختلف، درگیر هستیم نیازهای جدیدی به وجود می‌آید که باید به سرعت به آنها پاسخ دهیم و بتوانیم در بازه‌های زمانی کوتاه تولیدات با کیفیت و با اثربخشی بالا داشته باشیم. بر همین مبنا بایستی مدل‌های توسعه‌ای را متناسب با ظرفیت‌های موجود در کشور یا قابل دسترس در خارج از کشور سامان دهیم.




در اینجا این سؤال پیش می‌آید که آیا ما با اجرای این کار تهدیداتی مثل بحث نفوذ و جاسوسی را درون خودمان پذیرا نمی‌شویم و آیا ما از سوی دشمن خلع سلاح نخواهیم شد؟ از طرفی موضوعات دیگری که در این زمینه مطرح است ریسک‌های زمانی امنیتی و هزینه‌ای است. یک مجموعه، قابلیتی دارد که براساس آن کاری به او واگذار می‌شود این کار در کنار سایر کارها انجام می‌شود و در یک سرفصل زمانی باید به سرانجام برسد.

حال اگر هر کدام از این کارها عقب‌افتادگی پیدا کنند یک ریسک زمانی برای ما ایجاد می‌کند. لذا مدیریت پروژه‌ها از منظر زمانی مالی و کیفیت بحث‌هایی است که خیلی باید نسبت به آن دقت کرد. بعضی وقت‌ها به دلیل برخی نگرانی‌ها از برون‌سپاری و خرید خدمت پرهیز می‌کنیم در نهایت باید مدلی را توسعه دهیم که بتواند دفاع را اقتصادی کند و منابع موجود را نیز به بهترین نحو مورد استفاده قرار دهد.

*** تسنیم: با توجه به اینکه حدود 6 ماه از حکم جنابعالی می‌گذرد، آیا اقدامی هم در رابطه با این نوع مدلسازی انجام شده؟ آیا تیم‌های کارشناسی و فنی در این زمینه تشکیل شده‌ است؟*


*ارائه طرح‌های دفاع اقتصادی به فرمانده کل قوا در آینده نزدیک*
*- سردار دهقان:* ما در حال بررسی برای دستیابی به یک مدل در حوزه تحقیقات هستیم و تلاش می‌کنیم در آینده نزدیک (هفته‌های آینده ) آن را آماده و خدمت رهبر انقلاب تقدیم کنیم و پس از تصویب آن، بر مدل‌های تولیدی و صنعتی کار کنیم، آن هم با شناختی که از نیروهای مسلح و وزارت دفاع داریم و مدل‌هایی که قبلاً تجربه کردیم و آنچه قبلاً در وزارت دفاع پیاده‌سازی کردیم یک فضایی را تعریف کنیم تا اقتصادی شدن بخش دفاع با توجه به محدودیت‌هایی که در کشور داریم معنا پیدا کند؛ تا بتوانیم توان تولیدی را نیز ارتقا و توسعه دهیم.

البته خود این توان هم تعریف دارد که آیا با این ادبیاتی که امروزه توسعه پیدا کرده ما چقدر باید به دنبال سلاح ‌محوری باشیم و در مقابل چقدر سهم به فرماندهی، دکترین و نظامات بدهیم و چه نگاهی به تاکتیک داشته باشیم. ما در صحنه عمل معمولاً کمتر به بخش نرم نگاه می‌کنیم و بیشتر به بخش سخت توجه داریم و برای این بخش هم باید فکر کنیم که چگونه می‌توانیم محدودیت‌ها را به یک قدرت تبدیل کنیم و باید فکر کنیم که باید چه نسبتی از توازن و تعادل را بین اینها ایجاد کنیم.

آن چیزی که تعیین کننده است که ما چه سلاحی را داشته باشیم، راهبرد صحنه نبرد است. اگر به این درک رسیدیم بعد باید به این فکر کنیم که طرف مقابل ما چه توانمندی‌هایی دارد و ما برای اینکه بازدارنده باشیم چه سلاح و فناوری را باید توسعه دهیم که به ما قابلیت بازدارندگی بدهد و در گام بعدی این توان را داشته باشیم که به دشمن ضربه بزنیم. این مسائل کار را پیچیده می‌کند و نگاه به این مسائل نمی‌تواند خطی باشد. باید پیچیدگی موضوع، ناشناخته‌های مسیر را به صورتی تجزیه و تحلیل کرد که درک ما را هرچه بیشتر به واقعیت نزدیک کند.

اینکه ما بخش تولید سلاح و سازماندهی نیروهای مسلح را بر چه مبنایی قرار دهیم بسیار تعیین کننده است که تهدید محوری یا قابلیت محوری و یا سایر محورها را مبنای بررسی قرار دهیم، چند سناریو پیش روی ما قرار می‌گیرد. سناریوی تهدید محور این‌گونه تعریف می‌شود که دشمن ما کیست، چه دارد و ما برای مقابله با او چه چیز باید داشته باشیم.

در سناریوی قابلیت محور، دشمن هر چیزی می‌تواند داشته باشد اما مشخص نیست که کی،کجا و چگونه تهدید واقع می‌شود، ممکن است هر روز این ترکیب تغییر کند. لذا ما باید قابلیت‌های سخت و نرمی داشته باشیم تا در هنگام نبرد ضمن حفظ بازدارندگی طرف پیروز نبرد نیز باشیم و یا مانع از دستیابی دشمن به اهدافش شویم.






سناریوی منبع محور می‌گوید شما چقدر می‌توانید برای خرید تجهیزات پول اختصاص دهید. وقتی مجموع این سناریوها را می‌بینیم متوجه می‌شویم با توجه به ماهیت انقلاب اسلامی و دشمنان آن باید تلفیقی از تهدید محوری، قابلیت محوری، منبع محوری و سناریو محوری را در برآوردها و طراحی‌های خود مورد توجه قرار دهیم. فعالیت‌ها و بررسی‌های کارشناسان و تیم همکار متمرکز بر آن است که بر مبنای کدام مفاهیم بخش دفاع را می‌توان ساماندهی و تجهیز کرد.

مثلاً وقتی می‌گوییم می‌خواهیم به بازدارندگی فعال دست یابیم، این بازدارندگی در مقابل چه کسی تعریف می‌شود. بر اساس آیه شریفه :«واعدو الهم ما استطعتم من قوه ....» برخی دشمنان هستند که امروز وجود دارند و برخی دشمنان وجود دارند که در حال حاضر شناخته شده نیستند. به دلیل ماهیت انقلاب اسلامی، دشمنان ما هرروز تهدیدات مختلفی را خلق می کنند و ما بایستی در همه حالات آمادگی کامل دفاع را داشته باشیم و خود را در مقابل آن تجهیز کرده باشیم.

*** تسنیم: اخیرا پیشنهاد یا مشاوره‌ای برای ساخت سامانه یا فناوری جدید به فرمانده کل قوا داده‌اید؟*

*- سردار دهقان:* شاید در این فرصت انتظاری نباشد که چیزی تقدیم ایشان کنیم اما تیم‌ها و گروه‌های کارشناسی فعال شده‌اند و در برخی زمینه‌ها پیشنهاداتی را ارسال کرده‌ایم.

*** تسنیم: یکی از اقدامات موثر شما در دوران وزارت دفاع شما بحث دیپلماسی دفاعی بود، که حتما نتایج مثبتی داشته که بخش از آن را ما می‌‌دانیم و بخش از آن را در آینده متوجه می‌شویم. آیا تجربیات شما به مجموعه فعلی وزارت دفاع منتقل شده است یا خیر؟*

*- سردار دهقان:* امیر حاتمی 4 سال جانشین من در وزارت دفاع بوده‌اند و در معرض اطلاع از مسائل هم قرار داشته‌اند. در دیپلماسی دفاعی چند چیز عامل تعیین کننده و نتیجه اقدام است. اول اعتبار یا قدرت و جایگاه راهبردی کشور در سطح منطقه‌ای و جهانی است که می‌تواند زمینه وسطح مشارکت را فراهم کند. مسئله دوم بحث سازمان‌های هم‌طراز است.


*بیشتر بخوانید*

*سردار دهقان با وزیر دفاع هند دیدار کرد*
*مذاکرات سردار دهقان با 8 وزیر دفاع در مسکو*
*ایران و چین موافقتنامه همکاری دفاعی ــ نظامی امضا کردند + جزئیات*
*نشست وزیران دفاع ایران، روسیه و سوریه در مسکو/ ادامه همگرایی تا نابودی تروریسم*
در اینجا بحث دو قسمت می‌شود، یکی توان و قابلیت ذهنی برای طرح ایده‌های روشن جهت پیگیری و نکته بعدی ترسیم یک چارچوب و راهبرد برای ایجاد ارتباط جهت رسیدن به هدف است. اینکه به دنبال چه چیزی هستیم از اصل ارتباط مهم‌تر است. حال باید برای هدفی که داریم یک راهبرد اصلی به علاوه قابلیت‌های مانوری که باید در این فضا داشته باشیم قائل شویم. مثل همان موضوع نرمش قهرمانانه که رهبر انقلاب فرمودند. در ارتباطات بین‌الملل داشتن هدف راهبردی و قابلیت انعطاف تعیین کننده است.


*مذاکرات هدفمند و نتیجه‌گرا؛ هدف اصلی دیپلماسی دفاعی*
بحث سوم آن است که خود شخصیت‌های درگیر در کار چه ظرفیتی دارند و ارزیابی طرف مقابل شما از قابلیت و توانمندی شما چه میزان است. پس از آن باید بدانیم شرایط امروز ما در جهان چگونه است و دنیا چگونه به ما نگاه می‌کند. در بخش دفاع وضعیت ما چیست و ما از دنیا در حوزه دفاع و امنیت چه می‌خواهیم تا آن را در حوزه دیپلماسی دنبال کنیم. در اصل در فضای دیپلماسی ما اهداف خودمان را پیگیری می‌کنیم تا به بسترهای لازم برای تحقق آنها برسیم و موانعی که در مسیر می‌تواند به وجود آید در همین رفت و آمدها برطرف شود، یعنی به عبارت دقیق‌تر به بن‌بست نرسیم و با طرف مقابل هم که بحث می‌کنیم به مشکل نخوریم.

در دوره چهار ساله گذشته ما تلاشمان بر این بود تا از فضای به وجود آمده در سطح بین‌الملل و بخصوص شرایطی که در منطقه داریم هر چه بیشتر بتوانیم بازیگران صحنه را هماهنگ و همراه و ابهامات آنها را رفع کنیم و هر چه بیشتر زمینه همکاری با آنها را فراهم کنیم. لذا برنامه گذاشتیم تا با بازیگرانی که در سطح منطقه و بین‌الملل می‌توانند تأثیرگذار باشند و قدرت دارند رابطه نزدیک تر و موثرتری را برقرار کنیم.

البته من با وزیر دفاع خیلی از کشورها در سمینارهای بین‌المللی مذاکره کردم ولی فرصت تبدیل نتیجه مذاکرات به برنامه حاصل نشد. بر همین اساس تصمیم گرفتیم ابتدا با کشورهای همسایه ارتباط برقرار کرده و بتوانیم به آنها اطمینان‌بخشی کنیم که اقدامات جمهوری اسلامی در منطقه در جهت برقراری صلح، ثبات و امنیت منطقه و جهان است و این پیام را منتقل کنیم که امنیت ما با امنیت آنها گره خورده است.






سیاست نظام جمهوری اسلامی برقراری و توسعه ارتباطات در همه زمینه‌ها با دو کشور بزرگ روسیه و چین است. بر همین اساس بر ارتقاء سطح همکاری دفاعی‌، نظامی و امنیتی سرمایه‌گذاری با این دو کشور تلاش جدی تری کردیم. در 18 سال گذشته ما با چین رابطه‌های دفاعی تعریف شده و مؤثر نداشتیم ولی بالاخره هم من به چین سفر کردم و هم وزیر دفاع چین به ایران آمد و توافقنامه‌های خوبی امضا کردیم که در مباحث نظامی در حال اجراست. رابطه با روس‌ها نیز خیلی خوب پیش رفت و بیش از 6،7 ملاقات غیر از صحبت‌های تلفنی با آقای شایگو (وزیر دفاع روسیه) داشتم و تمامی مسائلی که به امنیت منطقه‌ای مربوط می‌شد را بحث کردیم و در این دوره‌ ارتباط خوبی بین ما برقرار بود و ما سعی کردیم این ارتباط را معنی‌دار، هدفمند و نتیجه گرا کنیم.

مسأله بسیار مهم و اساسی که در دیپلماسی دفاعی کشور وجود دارد، این است که نیروهای مسلح ما یک جریان فرماندهی ثابت دارند که تحت امر و فرماندهی فرمانده کل قوا هستند و خطوط و حدود آنها مشخص است و تمامی فرماندهان و مسئولین سازمان‌های نیروهای مسلح در این چارچوب و راهبرد عمل می‌کنند.

*** تسنیم: در موضوع سامانه اس-300 چه اتفاقی افتاد و آیا روس‌ها مخالفتی برای تحویل این سامانه به ما داشتند؟* 

*- سردار دهقان:* قرارداد اس300 در زمان آقای شمخانی با روس‌ها منعقد شد و همان موقع هم دولت تأمین اعتبار کرد و پیش‌پرداخت هم برای تحویل سامانه به روس‌ها داده شد. بعداً تحت فشار یا به هر دلیلی روس‌ها قرارداد را یک‌طرفه لغو کردند، با توجه به سیاست نظام دال بر ارتقاء سطوح همکاری در همه زمینه‌ها با روسیه، در زمینه دفاعی و نظامی، پرونده اس-300 تبدیل به یک مانع شده بود که طرفین اصرار به حل آن قبل از ورود به هر زمینه همکاری جدید داشتند.


*بیشتر بخوانید*

*انگشت ایران "روی ماشه اس300" رفت + تصاویر*
*اولین محموله از "موشک‌های اس 300" وارد ایران شد*
*همراهِ خاصِ اس300های روسی در ایران/ رهگیری پرنده‌های پنهانکار با "رادار 96L6E" دقیق‌تر شد + تصاویر*
لذا بایستی ابتدا اعتماد سازی فی مابین صورت می‌گرفت تا در ادامه آن اراده اقدام نیز شکل بگیرد. با طرف روس طی مذاکرات متعدد به چارچوبی دست یافتیم که در قالب آن هم مسئله اس -300 حل شد و هم زمینه همکاری در سایر بخش‌های دفاعی و نظامی فراهم شد که خود آن تبدیل به یک توافق دولتی فی مابین و مبنای اقدامت بعدی قرار گرفت تا نهایتاً منجر به تحویل و ورود سامانه دفاعی اس -300 به کشور شد.

*** تسنیم: آیا می‌توان این موضوع را با برجام نیز مرتبط دانست؟*

*- سردار دهقان:* از نظر زمانی، توافق برجام پس از ورود و تحویل سامانه اس-300 بوده است.

*** تسنیم: موضوع خرید جنگنده سوخو 30 از چه زمانی مطرح شد و هم اکنون در چه وضعیتی است؟*

*- سردار دهقان:* با توجه به نیاز نیروهای مسلح به بخشی از تجهیزات که قابل تولید در داخل کشور نبود و مجموعه‌ای از اقلام مورد نیاز به طرف روس اعلام شد (از جمله سوخو 30) که در دستور کار مذاکرات قرار گرفت، بخشی از آن به مرحله قرارداد رسید و بقیه هم در حال مذاکره هستند.


*بیشتر بخوانید*

*خرید "جنگنده سوخو 30" منتفی نیست*
*خرید جنگنده "سوخو30" در دستور کار وزارت دفاع*
*موافقت روسیه برای فروش جنگنده سوخو 30 به ایران*
*ایران خواهان جنگنده پیشرفته SU30-SM/ روسیه در مقابل فشار آمریکا می‌ایستد؟*
*** تسنیم: مقداری در مورد نامه‌ای که شما به همراه 3 نفر دیگر از وزرا به رئیس جمهور نوشتید و منتشر شد توضیح دهید؟*


*ماجرای نامه 4 وزیر به روحانی در دولت یازدهم*
*- سردار دهقان:* ما یک تحلیلی داشتیم که هم اکنون هم آن تحلیل را داریم. بورس عمدتاً متکی بر چند شرکت و فرآورده است که هر نوع تغییری در آنها دارای پیامدهای جدی بر روی شاخص بورس است و یکی از مهمترین آنها پتروشیمی‌ها است. وزیر محترم نفت نیز می‌بایست نرخ خوراک پتروشیمی‌ها را تعیین می‌کرد. نظر وزیر محترم نفت بر نرخ جدید 25 سنت بود. بحث بر آن بود که اگر قیمت خوراک برای یک بازه زمانه مثلاَ 5 ساله مشخص نباشد کسی در این حوزه سرمایه‌گذاری نمی‌کند.

در این شرایط آنها نرخ اعلام نمی‌کردند و ما گفتیم که همه جای دنیا نرخ خوراک پتروشیمی حدود 8 سنت است در کشور ما نیزهم همین نرخ تعیین شود. از طرفی وزارت کشاورزی و به تبع آن وزارت نفت معتقد بودند بدلیل اینکه کشور سالانه به 2.8 میلیون تن کود اوره نیاز دارد، صادرات کود اوره را بایست تایید می‌کردند و در عین حال در فصل زمستان به دلیل مصرف بالای گاز کشور سهمیه خوراک پتروشیمی‌ها قطع می‌شد.

عملاً این صنعت با مشکلات جدید در حوزه درآمد و سرمایه در گردش و عدم انعطاف در مدیریت بازار روبرو می‌شد. به عبارتی نوعی ابهام و عدم اطمینان و بی‌ثباتی بر صنعت حکم فرما بود. لکن جلسات متعدد در این خصوص برگزار شد و به نتیجه‌ای نرسید. لذا براین اساس وزاری مسئول نامه‌ای را مستقیم به آقای روحانی نوشتیم که اتفاقاً ایشان هم برخورد خوبی کردند و روی آن دستور دادند که بررسی شود. بعد معلوم نشد چه کسی در وزارت اقتصاد یا جای دیگر رونوشت اولیه این نامه را که مهر محرمانه نیز داشت‌، منتشر کرد و این اقدام باعث دلخوری‌هایی در سطح هیات دولت و آقای رئیس جمهور شد.

*** تسنیم: آیا اطلاعی از وضعیت ساخت تجهیزات پیشرفته مانند باور 373 و جنگنده قاهر دارید و آیا در مسئولیت جدید برنامه‌ای برای پیگیری ساخت تجهیزاتی از این دست دارید؟*

*- سردار دهقان:* در وزرات دفاع و یا نیروهای مسلح بدلیل وجود فرماندهی کل و ستادکل معمولا سیاست‌ها و تدابیر، فرامین و اهداف و اولویت‌ها با تصویب فرماندهی معظم کل قوا ابلاغ می‌شود و رده‌ها باید آن را اجرا کنند. جابجایی وزرا در اصل سیاست‌ها و اولویت‌ها تاثیری نمی‌گذارد و مهم نقش و نوع فعالیتی است که وزیر انجام می‌دهد و سازمانش در آن جهت حرکت می‌کند.

با شروع فعالیت من در وزارت، ابتدا، یک بررسی اولیه بر روی پروژه‌هایی که در حال انجام بود و تأثیراتی که بر قدرت دفاعی کشور می‌گذاشت و زمانی که طول می‌کشید تا به نتیجه برسد صورت گرفت. ما تمرکز فعالیت‌ها را گذاشتیم روی محصولاتی که اولویت داشتند و هم در شرایط فعلی در صحنه نبرد می‌توانست کارکرد بیشتری داشته باشند و بر توان بازدارندگی هم تأثیر بیشتری بگذارند. این پروژه‌ها را احصا کردیم سپس منابع را به همین کیفیت به آنها اختصاص دادیم.






لذا خودمان را از تخصیص اعتبارات و اختصاص وقت و توان مدیریتی به پروژه‌های پراکنده نجات دادیم و روی موارد منتخب و موثر متمرکز شدیم. این امر باعث شد که ما بتوانیم پروژه‌هایی‌ که آغاز شده بود و به مراحلی هم رسیده بود و یا شروع نشده بود را بر مبنای همین چارچوب متوقف یا شروع کنیم. پروژه‌های مهم و حساس را در 2 سال به نتیجه رساندیم و تحویل نیروهای بهره بردار در نیروهای مسلح دادیم و بعد رفتیم سراغ اولویت‌های بعدی. در اصل کاری که انجام شد عبارت بود از تمرکز بر موضوعاتی که اولویت دارد و می‌تواند اقتدار دفاعی و توان بازدارندگی را تقویت کند. با هدایت و حمایت حضرت آقا در این 4 سال و همکاری ستادکل به حمدالله به نتایج خوبی نیز توانستیم دست پیدا کنیم.


*بیشتر بخوانید*

*وزیر دفاع: سامانه موشکی باور373 در مراحل پایانی قرار دارد*
*امیر سپهری‌راد: تمام تست‌های اولیه باور 373 موفق بوده است*
*"باور 373"؛ اولین محصول ورتیکال لانچ ایرانی/ پدافند هوایی در کمین پرنده‌های متخاصم*
کارهای سامانه باور 373 در دروان من انجام شد و فرایند تکمیل و تولید آن در حال انجام است و سامانه باور 373 را قرار بود شهریور امسال تحویل نیروهای مسلح بدهیم.

جنگنده قاهر یک هواپیمای آموزشی با قابلیت پشتیبانی نزدیک از نیروی زمینی است. این جنگنده وارد تست‌های پروازی شده است. یکی از این تست‌های این است هواپیما بتواند روی باند حرکت کند و اصطلاحاً تاکسی کند بعد از این مرحله باید با سرعت روی باند حرکت کند و آماده پرواز شود که به آن فست تاکسی می‌گویند. در هرکدام از این مراحل هواپیما نقاط قوت و ضعف خود را نشان می‌دهد بعد پرواز می‌کند و پس از آنکه همه سامانه‌ها در تست‌ها پاسخ مثبت دادند، جنگنده تولید می‌شود. برای جنگنده قاهر و کوثر88 ما تا مرحله فست تاکسی پیش رفتیم.

*** تسنیم: ارزیابی شما از آینده داعش و احتمال زنده‌بودن ابوبکر بغدادی چیست؟ برخی تحلیل‌ها وجود دارد که داعش در آینده در افغانستان مستقر خواهد شد؟*

*- سردار دهقان:* پدیده داعش زمانی به وجود آمد که عراق در اشغال آمریکا بود و در فلوجه و رمادی بعثی‌ها حضور داشتند و ابوبکر بغدادی هم در ابوغریب زندانی بود و توسط آمریکایی‌ها آموزش دیده بود که این فضا را ایجاد کند. آمریکایی‌ها بعد از عراق و افغانستان راهبردشان را از حضور مستقیم و آشکار به جنگ نیابتی انتقال دادند که باید توسط دولت‌ها و کشورهای تحت سلطه مثل عربستان انجام شود یا توسط گروه‌هایی که توسط آنها تجهیز می‌شوند. برای همین کار راهبرد اساسی آمریکا تداوم بی ثباتی و نا امنی در منطقه است.


*آینده داعش در افغانستان رقم می‌خورد*
با اجرای این راهبرد چند اتفاق می‌افتد، اول آنکه هزینه امنیت اسرائیل توسط طرف‌های درگیر پرداخت می‌شود و بازار خوب سلاح برای آمریکایی‌ها به وجود می‌آید و آمریکا امنیت را تجاری سازی می‌کند. وقتی داعش آغاز به کار کرد آنچه مورد نظر آمریکا، اسرائیل و عربستان بود، ساقط کردن حکومت شیعه مستقر در عراق و برگرداندن و وضعیت به دوران صدام بود.

داعش داعیه خلافت اسلامی داشت و دنبال بسط حکومت خود در عراق بود. آنها حمایت مالی و تسلیحاتی بسیار خوبی داشتند و آمریکایی‌ها ظاهراَ ائتلافی را برای مبازره با داعش شکل دادند ولی در اصل مقابله داعش را تقویت کردند. داعش به این سمت رفت که منطقه شامات و عراق را بگیرد تا بعداً توسعه دهد اما به هر حال به این داعش دست ساخت آمریکا باید تا جایی فرصت عمل داد و بعد از آن باید متوقف شود.

آمریکا به دنبال نابودی داعش نیست و می‌خواهد یک جریان قدرتمند و آماده برای هر کاری در دست داشته باشد که هر جا می‌خواهد منطقه را نا امن کند، اینها سربازان آماده به رزمی باشند که در اختیار آنها هستند. لذا آمریکا سعی کرد توانمندی داعش را حفظ کند. حتی در قصه بوکمال هم فرماندهان آنها را آمریکایی‌ها با بالگرد جابجا می‌کردند. آنچه اتفاق افتاد این بود که امروز داعش سرزمینی در اختیار ندارد اما تفکر تکفیری و داعشی وجود دارد و در کشورهای مختلف دنیا حتی در اروپا هم حضور یافته‌اند و برای اینکه بگویند وجود دارند هر روز امکان دارد کاری انجام ‌دهند.

جمهوری اسلامی وقتی داعش به وجود آمد به دولت‌های منطقه و فرامنطقه‌ای هشدار داد که داعش تنها تهدیدی برای منطقه نیست بلکه تهدید برای امنیت جهانی است و اگر افراط‌گری و تروریسم توسعه پیدا کند، خشونت و آثار تروریسم علیه همه است. ولی در مبارزه با داعش جز جمهوری اسلامی کسی جدی و به معنای واقعی به میدان عمل نیامد و البته روس‌ها یک مقطعی در سوریه وارد شدند ولی محور اصلی، محور مقاومت بود و کسانی که آنها را آموزش دادند و در سازماندهی و طراحی و اجرای عملیات به آنها کمک کردند.

داعش احتمالاً پراکنده خواهد شد ولی مناسب‌ترین جایی که داعش بتواند آنجا مستقر شود افغانستان است. افغانستان به دلیل ویژگی جغرافیایی که دارد و دسترسی به کشورهای آسیای میانه که مسلمان هستند و همچنین با استان مسلمان نشین چین‌، با پاکستان و از طرفی هم با ما هم مرز است، شرایط مطلوبی دارد. طبیعت خود افغانستان هم طوری است که می‌تواند خیلی راحت به آنها پوشش دهد و مورد دیگر اینکه زمینه پذیرش داعش در آنجا وجود دارد و آنها می‌توانند با استفاده از شکاف اعتقادی و با استفاده از عوامل اقتصادی افرادی را استخدام کنند. ضمن آنکه افغانستان و پاکستان می‌توانند عامل ثبات و بی ثباتی منطقه باشند. پاکستان با هند مشکل دارد و از طرفی هم هند می‌خواهد برای ضربه زدن به پاکستان در افغانستان مستقر شود و یک نوع فضای به هم ریخته به وجود آورد.






*** تسنیم: برخی مدعی هستند که ایران در اوضاع یمن دخالت می‌کند. نظر شما در این رابطه چیست؟*

*- سردار دهقان:* تا به امروز عربستان چند بار به یمن حمله کرده و مصر هم یکبار به یمن حمله کرده است. ملت یمن در همه مراحل قبل مهاجم را شکست داده است و این بار هم شکست می‌دهد. بحثی که وجود دار این است که عربستان با اتکا به توان دفاعی بالا و بخصوص در بخش هوایی و با ائتلافی که از کشورهای عربی ایجاد کرده است خواسته تا در یمن کاری انجام دهد. اما امروز می بینیم که عربستان ضعف واقعی خود در مقابل مردم یمن را به دیگران احاله می‌دهد.

*** تسنیم: برخی گمانه زنی‌می‌کنند که عربستان با ایران هراسی قصد دارد اجماعی برای حمله به ایران شکل دهد؟ در صورت چنین اتفاقی واکنش ما چه خواهد بود؟*


*پاسخ نابود کننده ایران در قبال اقدام نظامی دشمنان*
*- سردار دهقان:* اولاً منطقه ظرفیت پذیرش چنین جنگی را ندارد، ثانیاً این جنگ تنها محدود به منطقه نخواهد شد و ثالثاً اهدافی که برای چینی جنگی تعریف می‌شود درست در نقطه مقابل آن خواهد بود یعنی این‌قدر شرایط مبهم و غیر قابل پشتیبانی است که مانع از جنگ می‌شود اما عربستان به خصوص در دوران سلمان یک غرور و نخوتی دارد که فکر می‌کند می‌تواند با اتکا به پول و اسلحه هر کاری انجام دهد.

الان عربستان در حکم یک دست نشانده با پول دارد سایر کشورها را می‌خرد و با قطع حمایت آنها را تهدید می‌کند اما این‌گونه نیست که این کشورها در شرایط خطر عربستان را همراهی کنند آنها (کشورهای غربی و عربی ) منابع او را می گیرند و در زمان نیاز او را تنها خواهند گذاشت . ایران هم در شرایطی قرار دارد که خیلی سخت است کسی بخواهد فکر حمله به ایران را بکند. از هر منظری نگاه کنیم و اولین موضوع اتحاد ملی ما است و مردم ما نشان دادند که از نظام و انقلابشان دفاع می‌کنند به عبارتی مردمی بودن نظام انقلاب اسلامی است که همواره امنیت ، بقا و استقلال آن را تامین نموده است و همواره در برابر ابرقدرت های استعمار گر ایستادگی کرده است .

وقتی ملتی اتحاد داشته باشد هیچ کس نمی‌تواند او را از پا دربیاورد. برای مثال در یمن حتی توطئه عبدالله صالح هم نتوانست کاری انجام دهد و در لبنان هم موضوع سعد حریری نتوانست کاری از پیش ببرد. نکته بعدی وجود ذی‌قیمت مقام معظم رهبری است که حرف و انذار ایشان جایگاه بزرگی در اذهان دیگران دارد و آنها می‌دانند ایران آنچه را می‌گوید انجام می‌دهد. ملت ما ایستاده است و رهبری هم بالای سر ملت است و همه آماده دفاع از نظامشان هستند.

نکته بعدی هم توان دفاعی است که در کشور ما وجود دارد و ما امروز در بهترین شرایط دفاعی قرار داریم. ما به آنها نصیحت می‌کنیم و می‌گوییم ما همیشه به دنبال صلح بوده‌ایم و هیچ‌گاه ناامنی را نخواسته‌ایم و این خواسته تمام بشریت است. ما دنبال ایجاد بحران و تشنج نیستیم و از جنگ استقبال نمی‌کنیم ولی اگر جهالت کردند بر اساس برآوردهای غلط کاری انجام دادند، آن موقع پاسخی دریافت می‌کنند که قابل جبران نخواهد بود و بسیاری از اینها فرو خواهند ریخت.


قاهر در مرحله فست تاکسی و سامانه باور 373 هم حتی تولید اغاز شده مثل اینکه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Security in middle of fire:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## N_Al40

Got a minor scoop from informed folks in Iran, one of which answered a common question we all have regarding standardization (hint, its disappointing):

- On standardization of forces: He said that as we are not stupid and militaristic like the Saudi's, we are not going to immediately replace AK-47's, old helmets, and introduce better bullet-proof vests, as the nation has more pressing issues that also happen to be our first-line of defense in case of an invasion. This includes Surface-to-Surface missiles, Navy and coastal missiles, and the aviation sector (which apparently Khamenei is now paying close attention to). However, standardization will occur gradually.

- On the recent withdrawal of $2.5 billion for defense purposes from the National Fund of Iran: A significant amount of that will go to aviation projects and development, which include: Qaher-313, development of turbofan engines, Kowsar and general maintenance. In addition, a portion will go to Bavar-373 which is being developed rapidly apparently, in time for deployment this Gregorian year. Sayyad-4 missile will be used for Bavar-373.


----------



## Cthulhu

raptor22 said:


> Security in middle of fire:
> View attachment 450283


I was about to post this exact same photo




Here's the source:
https://csis.carto.com/builder/60931f8e-9bcb-11e6-98fa-0e05a8b3e3d7/embed?state={"map":{"ne":[29.70713934813417,37.11181640625001],"sw":[42.553080288955826,61.01806640625001],"center":[36.39475669987386,49.06494140625001],"zoom":6}}

اگه کسی دیدین خواست خوشمزه بازی دربیاره تو بحثای سیاسی گفت "عوضش امنیت داریم" اول این عکسو نشونش بدین بعدم یکی محکم بزنین تو دهنش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> I was about to post this exact same photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the source:
> https://csis.carto.com/builder/60931f8e-9bcb-11e6-98fa-0e05a8b3e3d7/embed?state={"map":{"ne":[29.70713934813417,37.11181640625001],"sw":[42.553080288955826,61.01806640625001],"center":[36.39475669987386,49.06494140625001],"zoom":6}}
> 
> اگه کسی دیدین خواست خوشمزه بازی دربیاره تو بحثای سیاسی گفت "عوضش امنیت داریم" اول این عکسو نشونش بدین بعدم یکی محکم بزنین تو دهنش


این عوضی های استعمارگر به انقلاب مسالمت آمیز هم میگن تروریسم
گرچه آمار تقریبا درسته ولی تفاوت اساسی بین بحرین و سوریه هست. سوریه انقلاب وحشی های تکفیری بود، تو بحرین برادران عزیز ما دارند جور اشتباه پوفیوز پهلوی رو میکشن. 

مردم ایرلند شمالی میخوان از استعمار انگل استان راحت بشند، اساسا نمیشه گفت تروریست هستن. همینطور اسرائیل

ولی بقیه عمدتا درسته.

@Cthulhu 
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/820211/فیلم-اوج-اقتدار-سعودی-ها-در-مانور-پلیس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC Gen Pakpour: Clashes with ISIL, Arrested 16 terrorists سردار پاکپور: درگیری سپاه با داعش*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> I was about to post this exact same photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the source:
> https://csis.carto.com/builder/60931f8e-9bcb-11e6-98fa-0e05a8b3e3d7/embed?state={"map":{"ne":[29.70713934813417,37.11181640625001],"sw":[42.553080288955826,61.01806640625001],"center":[36.39475669987386,49.06494140625001],"zoom":6}}
> 
> اگه کسی دیدین خواست خوشمزه بازی دربیاره تو بحثای سیاسی گفت "عوضش امنیت داریم" اول این عکسو نشونش بدین بعدم یکی محکم بزنین تو دهنش


well somebody from Oman also can come and claim they border Yemen and they are more secure than us after all every one knew its more than a decade that in Iraq and Afghanistan mission is accomplished


----------



## yavar

*Turkey invasion of Syria Afrin operation تهاجم نظامی ارتش ترکیه به شمال سوریه عملیات عفرین*


----------



## skyshadow

رزمایش مشترک پدافند هوایی خاتم الانبیا و پدافند هوایی سپاه که در سکوت کامل خبری برگذار شد


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

Saudi’s and American Military Enthusiasts be like: ‘Wait till you see the PAC-3 in action! Then, not a single Iranian missile will get by. Hahaha wait and see’

We waited...and we saw...:

http://www.janes.com/article/77382/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

N_Al40 said:


> Saudi’s and American Military Enthusiasts be like: ‘Wait till you see the PAC-3 in action! Then, not a single Iranian missile will get by. Hahaha wait and see’
> 
> We waited...and we saw...:
> 
> http://www.janes.com/article/77382/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer



They are idiots, what is a pak-3 going to do under "shock & awe" conditions. Say Iran fires 400 missiles in 2-3 days. These guys can't even handle 1 missile every 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Iran OfoghTV Jahan Ara Araghchi: JCPOA US, Sanctions ایران جهان‌آرا، عراقچی: برجام٬ آمریکا*


----------



## Muhammed45

@Mini Tank
Brother i'm here for you

@Mini Tank
Bro, this is my alternative email :
myalternate45@gmail.com


----------



## Muhammed45

@zartosht
Listen to him from 7:20 to 9:00






It is not me that says that, Israeli terrorists whose ancestors have killed father of Iranians, Haman the brave and wise Iranian man, says that Khamenei is second Haman for Iranians.

Do you have any idea what it means??? What happened to Iranians after elimination of Haman by them?


----------



## yavar




----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## OldTwilight

http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/770298/ثرو...کم-شده-است-کاهش-ارزش-پول-کشور-به-ضرر-نظام-است


کاهش ارزش پول ملی، یکی از سیاست های مدرن پولی است و کشورهایی در اجرای این سیاست، موفق هستند که بتوانند با کاهش بهای پول کشورشان و همزمان افزایش صادرات کالاهای خود، ارزآوری را افزایش دهند؛ بهترین نمونه برای اجرای موفق این سیاست، کشور چین است که توانست تحولی در اقتصاد خود ایجاد کند.

به گزارش «تابناک»؛ اما آیا اجرای این سیاست پولی برای همه کشورها مانند همان نسخه شفابخش اقتصاد چین عمل می کند؟

کارشناسان اقتصادی پاسخ این پرسش را با احتیاط می دهند، چون از نگاه آنان، مهم ترین عامل در موفقیت سیاست کاهش ارزش پول، وضعیت بازرگانی خارجی کشورهاست؛ اینکه آن کشور صادرات محور است یا تراز تجاری منفی دارد؟ میزان صادرات آن کشور مبنای نفت محور دارد یا به صنایع مولد متکی است؟

اینها پرسش هایی است که در این خصوص مطرح می شود. از این روی، اجرای این سیاست با شرط و شروطی همراه است که باید تمام احتیاط های لازم، متناسب با اقتصاد را در به کار گرفتن این سیاست مدرن پولی رعایت کرد.

محمد حسن نژاد در گفت وگو با تابناک در این باره اظهار داشت: در کاهش بهای ارز، نکاتی است که متأسفانه دولت ها به آن توجه ندارند و به همین دلیل برای کشور مشکلات اساسی پدید می آورد و باعث کاهش ثروت ملی می شود؛ هر چند شاید در کوتاه مدت به نفع دولت ها باشد.

این نماینده مجلس گفت: نرخ برابری نشان دهنده این است که ثروت من در خارج از کشور چه میزان تغییر یافته و چه بر سر سرمایه گذاری های ما آمده است. وقتی قیمت دلار در دو ماه، 25 درصد افزایش پیدا می کند، در خارج از کشور و صندوق بین المللی پول یا بانک جهانی، این تغییرات بالاخره دیده می شود.

وی در ادامه یادآور شد: در این صندوق، تولید ناخالص ایران به ریال حساب نمی شود و ایران ریال خود را به آنها می دهد و آنها آن را تبدیل به دلار می کنند و یک عددی بیرون می آید. حال فکر کنید، ما حدود 400 میلیارد دلار جی دی پی داشتیم که الان با پول جدید حدود 320 میلیارد تومان می شد؛ یعنی 25 درصد ثروت ملی و تولید ملی ما با قیمت دلار از بین می رفت. به عبارت دیگر، اگر در دو ماه گذشته، همه کسانی که در ایران زندگی می کنند ـ کارمندان و کارگران ـ خریدهای خود را با دلار حساب کنند، 25 درصد ثروت خود را از دست داده اند. این در حالی است که گفته می شود 10 درصد به حقوق ها اضافه می شود!

نایب رئیس کمیسیون اقتصادی در این باره افزود: درست است که ما 10 درصد اضافه می کنیم، ولی این را حساب نمی کنیم که ثروت آنها 25 درصد کاهش پیدا کرده است. اینها شاید در کوتاه مدت باعث شود که کالاهای خارجی گران شده و واردات ما کم شود و بگویند که حمایت از تولید داخلی شده، ولی توجهی به این موضوع نداریم که همه چیز را نمی شود در کشور تولید کرد. بسیاری از تولیدکنندگان ما، وام ارزی گرفته اند و هم اکنون که می خواهند پول را پس بدهند، بیچاره شده اند. اینها به خیال خود، وام 4 درصد گرفته اند، ولی اکنون دلار 25 درصد افزایش پیدا کرده و این وام به 29 درصد رسیده است. در این شرایط، هیچ تولید کننده ای نمی تواند با وام 29 درصد با تولید کننده خارجی رقابت کند. این کار باعث ضربه خوردن به تولید داخلی می شود.

از سوی دیگر، کسانی که جنس خارجی وارد می کنند، با دلار یک سال پیش حساب نمی کنند و دلار را با نرخ امروز محاسبه می کنند که همین باعث ایجاد تورمی به نام تورم وارداتی می شود؛ یعنی هر گونه حساب کنیم، افزایش قیمت دلار به زیان کشور است.

وی همچنین گفت: نخستین وظیفه بانک مرکزی، حفظ ارزش پول ملی است که باید هم از بعد داخلی و هم از بعد خارجی، به آن توجه شود؛ بعد داخلی یعنی اینکه ما نگذاریم با افزایش تورم، قدرت خرید مردم کاهش پیدا کند و دوم آنکه مانع کاهش ارزش پول نزد بانک های خارجی شویم. این کار باعث بی ثباتی شده و سبب می شود که سرمایه گذاران خارجی هم وارد کشور نشوند.

این نماینده در پایان اظهار داشت: چرا باید دلار در کشور ما 25 درصد رشد داشته باشد؟ زمانی که برابری ارزها را محاسبه می کنیم، دو عنوان برای آن می آوریم؛ قدرت برابری و قدرت خرید. یعنی اگر در ایران تورم 10 درصد و در آمریکا 0 درصد باشد، در یک سال، باید ارز ما 10 درصد در مقابل پول آنها تضعیف شود. دومین موضوع، برابری نرخ بهره است که اگر این بهره بانکی 15 درصد است، در آمریکا 5 درصد حساب می شود که باز هم باید بگوییم پول ما 10 درصد افت داشته است.

اما مشخص نیست در این دو ماه، چه شده که پول ملی ارزش خود را از دست داده است؟! نه تورم داخلی 25 درصد بوده و نه نرخ بهره بالای 25 درصد داشتیم؛ پس تنها دلیل این کار، بی تفاوتی مسئولین و بی مسئولیتی مدیران است که اساسا به چیزی به عنوان سفره مردم نیندیشیده اند!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/770256/کارگران-طلبکار-توانستند-کارخانه-مرده-و-بی-مدیر-را-احیا-کنند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

@Gomig-21 @The SC @mahatir 
recently, one of my friend gave me The Nile Hilton Incident movie about Egyptian revelation.
That was good movie with good story and I enjoyed to watch it.
I want ask you guys to introduce me more nice Egyptian movies especially about 2011 revolution and society or any other movie that you think is valuable to watch.
Unfortunately my search in net end to Americans movies about old Egypt. 
Sorry for asking here, I didn't find any Egyptian chill thread in Arab forum.


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


>


یک سوال کدام دولت بیشترین تاثیر را در کاهش قدرت خرید مردم داشت ؟


----------



## Gomig-21

SubWater said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @mahatir
> recently, one of my friend gave me The Nile Hilton Incident movie about Egyptian revelation.
> That was good movie with good story and I enjoyed to watch it.
> I want ask you guys to introduce me more nice Egyptian movies especially about 2011 revolution and society or any other movie that you think is valuable to watch.
> Unfortunately my search in net end to Americans movies about old Egypt.
> Sorry for asking here, I didn't find any Egyptian chill thread in Arab forum.



I am way behind on all those movies TBH with you my friend, but maybe @Amun or @Crocodile or @Harpcore_lover can help better if SC or Mahatir can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> یک سوال کدام دولت بیشترین تاثیر را در کاهش قدرت خرید مردم داشت ؟


رکورد تورم تو تاریخ ایران دست آقای هاشمی هست (۱۳۷۰ تا ۱۳۷۶) بعد هم دوره ی دوم آقای احمدی نژاد (دو سال آخرش) به علت تحریم های نفتی و به قول خود آمریکایی ها فلج کننده


----------



## pin gu

*گفتگوی تفصیلی با تیمسار انصاری*:
فرمانده اسبق هوانیروز ارتش می‌گوید: آمریکایی‌ها ارزش افرادی مثل قاسم سلیمانی را می‌دانند و متوجه هستند که مثلا در تمام کشوری مثل عربستان یک نفر مثل او پیدا نمی‌شود.
گروه امنیتی دفاعی خبرگزاری فارس- مهدی بختیاری و هاجر تذری: انقلاب اسلامی ایران که در بهمن 57 به رهبری امام خمینی توانسته بود، نظام شاهنشاهی را در ایران پس از 2500 سال ساقط کند، امروز در آستانه 40 سالگی قرار دارد؛ انقلابی که بزرگترین رخداد قرن بود و سرمنشا بسیاری از تحولات بزرگ منطقه و جهان شد.



با پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی در بهمن 57، ارتش از جمله مراکزی بود که دچار تحولات زیادی شد و وضعیت بحرانی پیدا کرد.

در آن مقطع قاطبه مسئولین و گروه‌ها خواستار انحلال آن بودند اما این خواست با مخالفت امام خمینی(ره) روبرو شد.

به مناسبت سی و نهمین سال پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی، در قالب پروند _«چهل سالگی انقلاب خمینی»_ و در گفتگو با امیر خلبان «محمد انصاری» فرمانده اسبق هوانیروز که خود از افسران قدیمی محسوب می‌شود، به بررسی وضعیت ارتش در سال‌های قبل از پیروزی انقلاب و در مقطع بهمن 57 پرداختیم.






* به عنوان سوال اول بفرمایید چطور شد که شما برای آینده خودتان، خدمت در ارتش را انتخاب کردید؟

من در یک خانواده متوسط که البته مشکلات مالی زیادی هم داشت به دنیا آمدم. پدرم فوت کرده بود و مسئولیت خانواده ما را مادرمان بر عهده گرفت و ایشان هم خیلی تمایل داشتند که من دکتر شوم چون هم جایگاه بالایی داشت و هم درآمدش خوب بود. خودم هم اعتقاد دارم که اگر می‌خواستم، حتما می‌شد ولی من چند برادر ناتنی دیگر هم داشتم و رفتن به دانشگاه برایم مشکل بود. به همین دلیل به دبیرستان نظام رفتم.

همانطور که می‌دانید ما قبلا یک دبیرستان نظام داشتیم و افرادی که به موضوعات نظامی علاقه داشتند، در این دبیرستان تحصیل می‌کردند و من معتقدم سطح این دبیرستان از جایی مثل دارالفنون هم بالاتر بود چون به ارتش تعلق داشت و بهترین اساتید را آنجا می‌آوردند و حقوق خوبی هم به آنها می‌دادند.

این دبیرستان شبانه‌روزی بود و مخارج آن را هم دولت تامین می‌کرد و نهایتا حدود 90 درصد از محصلین آن به دانشکده افسری می‌رفتند چون هم علاقه داشتند و هم نیاز مالی وجود داشت و در آن مقطع افسرها احساس تامین بیشتری نسبت به الان داشتند.

من در اوایل دهه 40 در این دبیرستان بودم و بعد از آن سه سال به دانشکده افسری رفتم که هم تحصیل بود و هم کار نظامی. در دبیرستان نظام فقط یک صبحگاه داشتیم اما در دانشکده افسری 60 الی 70 درصد امورات به کارهای نظامی می‌گذشت. من بعد از سه سال با درجه ستوان دوم از دانشکده افسری فارغ‌التحصیل شدم.

دانشکده افسری در آن مقطع با الگوگیری از دانشگاه «وست‌پوینت» آمریکا کار می‌کرد و دانشگاه وست‌پوینت یکی از مهمترین مراکز آموزشی نظامی آمریکا بود که فرماندهان ارشد آنجا تحصیل می‌کردند. مثلا آیزنهاور که بعدها رئیس‌جمهور آمریکا شد در همین دانشکده تحصیل کرده است.

خب رابطه شاه هم با آمریکایی‌ها خوب بود و چون ما با شوروی همسایه بودیم نظام ایران از آمریکا الگوبرداری می‌کرد و آنها هم به دلیل همین همسایگی ایران با شوروی، حساب زیادی روی ما باز کرده و بهترین تجهیزات را به ایران می‌دادند تا منافع‌شان در مقابل رقیب دیرینه یعنی شوروی تحمیل شود.






* اگر اشتباه نکنم شما قبل از تشکیل هوانیروز فارغ التحصیل شدید. رسته اولی که انتخاب کرده بودید چه رسته‌ای بود؟

من سال 44 وارد دانشکده افسری شدم. در آن مقطع اکثرا بچه‌ها دوست داشتند وارد رسته‌های رزمی شوند اما به من پذیرش فنی داده شد که خیلی راضی نبودم. چون نسبت به رسته‌‌های دیگر کمی پایین‌تر بود. دوره‌های ما هم در تپه‌های عباس‌آباد برگزار می‌شد و بعد از آن افسرها باید حداقل یک دوره 6 ماهه را طی می کردند. مثلا رسته‌های پیاده به شیراز می‌رفتند و توپخانه به اصفهان.

منزل ما در آن سال‌ها در جنوب شهر تهران و در منطقه نواب فعلی بود و ما سعی کردیم تا در دوره‌مان رتبه اول را بیاوریم که به شهرستان منتقل نشویم اما وقتی ماجرای اروند پیش آمد، فرمانده ارتش که در آن زمان ژنرال مین‌باشیان بود که ژنرال برجسته‌ای هم محسوب می‌شد، ابلاغ کرد همه فارغ‌التحصیلان باید به جنوب بروند. البته ما چون رتبه بالایی داشتیم، به شیراز و به تیپ 55 هوابرد رفتیم و افسر تعمیر و نگهداری شدیم.

اولین فرمانده ما هم یک سروان کرمانشاهی به نام «میرانی» بود و فرمانده تیپ هم سرتیپ «بقراط جعفریان» بود که عقاید اسلامی داشت و برای ما خیلی جالب بود.

چون خانواده من در تهران بودند، در هر مقطعی که فرصتی پیش می‌آمد و مثلا دوره‌ای در تهران برگزار می‌شد، در آن شرکت می‌کردیم تا به خانواده هم سری بزنیم. من وابستگی زیادی به خانواده و خصوصا مادرم داشتم.

2 سال در شیراز بودم و در دوره تعمیر و نگهداری رتبه اول را کسب کردم که یک ساعت هم به ما جایزه دادند و البته در رسته رزمی هم آموزش دیدم.

یادم هست در آن مقطع یک بار شاه برای بازدید آمده بود و گفتند از بین نیروها چند نفر برای آموزش مربیگری ورزشی به ژاپن بروند. البته این را هم بگویم که در آن زمان، افسران برجسته ورزشگاه عموما جذب شهربانی می‌شدند. من هم اگرچه رتبه بالایی داشتم اما یک نفر دیگر از دوستان به نام سرگرد شهرستانی را به جای من به ژاپن فرستادند که البته به اعتقاد من از مربیان ژاپنی هم خیلی بهتر بود.

این ماجراها گذشت تا اینکه یکی از خلبان‌ها به نام «کوروس بهرامی» که خودش خلبان بود، به آموزشگاه ما آمد. آن زمان شیراز، سپاه دوم ارتش محسوب می‌شد و دستور دادند همه فارغ‌التحصیلان در سالن جمع شوند. در واقع چون قرار بود یگان هوانیروز تشکیل شود آنها به دنبال جذب نیرو بودند.

یادم هست که ایشان در آن جلسه صحبت کرد و بعد از کلی تعریف از هوانیروز گفت افسرانی که جذب این یگان شوند 50 درصد فوق‌العاده خواهند داشت.

در آن زمان فوق‌العاده‌ای که ما می‌گرفتیم 55 درصد بود بنابراین مشوق چندان جذابی برای ما محسوب نمی‌شد.






* حقوقتان چقدر بود؟

حدود هزار و 400 تومان.

* حقوق زیادی محسوب می‌شد؟

خوب بود. مثلا برای اجاره منزل باید 400 تومان می‌دادیم. بنابراین از حیث مخارج دغدغه‌ای نداشتیم و البته حریص هم نبودیم.

البته غیر از فوق‌العاده، موارد دیگری هم گفتند.

* مثلا چه چیزی؟

برای نمونه ایشان یک عکس یادگاری با فرح نشان داد و گفت اگر افسر هوانیروز شوی می‌توانید با فرح هم عکس یادگاری بگیرید (منظور این بود که با بزرگان کشور نزدیک خواهید شد) ولی ما گفتیم خودمان با شاه عکس یادگاری می‌گیریم.

* پس چه جذابیتی برای شما داشت.

چندان جذابیتی نداشت اما چون دوره‌های معاینه و مقدماتی آن در تهران برگزار می‌شد، با چند نفر از دوستان تصمیم گرفتیم به همین بهانه به تهران برویم و خانواده‌مان را ببینیم.

در آن مقطع در نیروی هوایی چند شعبه پزشکی توسط آمریکایی‌ها ایجاد شده بود که البته پزشکان آن ایرانی بودند اما به لحاظ سختگیری، از آمریکایی‌ها هم جلو زده بودند. مثلا یادم هست که یک خانم دکتر چشم‌پزشک بود که بسیار سخت می‌گرفت اما علیرغم اینکه ما چندان میلی نداشتیم، کارمان یکی یکی جلو می‌رفت و نهایتا ما را قبول کردند و نهایتا اینطور شد که تصمیم گرفتیم خلبان شویم. البته یک دوره آموزشی هم در خارج از کشور داشت که برای ما که جوان بودیم، جذاب بود.

یادم هست که ستاد هوانیروز در ابتدا یک ساختمان اجاره‌ای در حوالی خیابان سخایی بود و یک سرهنگ از نیروی هوایی به نام قندهاری به عنوان اولین فرمانده هوانیروز منصوب شد.

* آموزش‌ها کجا صورت می‌گرفت؟

ما برای انجام پروازهای آموزشی به قلعه‌مرغی رفتیم که هواپیمای کشوری در آنجا پرواز داشت و پروازهای نظامی هم آنجا انجام می‌شد.

من در دبیرستان نظام یک هم دوره به نام «بیژن سیفه» داشتم که در این مقطع استاد ما شد و او به من گفت به جای طی کردن دوره‌هایی که چندان اهمیت ندارد، باید بیشتر پرواز کنی و چون خیلی هوایم را داشت، من زودتر از بقیه دانشجویان سولو (پرواز تک نفره) شدم. البته علاقه هم پیدا کرده بودم و کمک‌های دوستم هم تاثیر داشت.






* آموزش‌ها زیر نظر اساتید ایرانی بود یا خارجی؟

در آن زمان یادم هست مثلا کانادایی‌ها با هلی‌کوپترهای کوچک برای آموزش در آنجا حضور داشتند و معلم زبان ما هم همسر سفیر آمریکا در تهران بود که بعدا رئیس CIA هم شد.

این آموزش‌ها ادامه داشت تا اینکه سال 1350 برای طی دوره به ایتالیا اعزام شدیم.

در واقع وقتی شاه در سوئیس تحصیل می‌کرد، یک همکلاسی داشت که اسمش الان در خاطرم نیست ولی می‌گفتند مثلا شرکت فیات متعلق به آنهاست. سیستم آموزشی که ما به آنجا اعزام شدیم، متعلق به همین فرد بود و با هلی‌کوپترهای 205 و 206 آموزش می‌دادند.

در آنجا چند استاد حاضر بودند که برخی از آنها ایرانی بودند که یکی از این اساتید ایرانی، آقای جلالی بود که بعدا فرمانده هوانیروز، وزیر دفاع و فرمانده نیروی هوایی سپاه هم شد و الان هم با هم ارتباط خوبی داریم. ایشان با خانواده در آنجا ساکن بود.

بعد از طی دوره به ایران آمدیم و هسته اولیه هوانیروز تشکیل شد.

درخصوص حضور مستشاران خارجی باید این را عرض کنم که چون هوانیروز یک نیروی جدید محسوب می‌شد، طبیعتا نمی‌توانستیم همه کارها را خودمان انجام دهیم. هم یگان جوان بود و هم البته شاه رابطه خوبی با غربی‌ها داشت و آنها هم به هر حال دنبال منافع خودشان بودند. هر چند شاید شاه هم منافع ایران را در نظر داشت و مثلا برای همین بود که هواپیمای F14 را از آمریکایی‌ها خرید.

در این مقطع تعداد زیادی هلی‌کوپتر هم وارد شده بود. شاید ما در آن زمان خیلی متوجه اهمیت هلی‌کوپتر نبودیم و تعجب می‌کردیم که چرا مثلا این همه هلی‌کوپتر خریداری می‌شود اما بعد در جنگ متوجه اهمیت این پرنده‌ها شدیم. چرا که هوانیروز کارنامه خوبی در دفاع مقدس بجا گذاشت.

* یادتان هست چند مستشار خارجی در هوانیروز بودند؟

ببینید رابطه شاه با غربی‌ها رابطه خوبی بود و آنها هم او را حتی از سایه شرق (شوروی) هم ترسانده بودند. بنابراین مستشاران نظامی زیادی برای آموزش به ایران آمدند. مثلا هوانیروز اصفهان هزار و خرده‌ای مستشار خارجی داشت.

* برخوردهای آنها و کیفیت آموزشی که می دادند، مطلوب بود؟

من فکر می کنم آنها به هر حال خیلی تمایل نداشتند ما به این زودی‌ها روی پای خودمان بایستیم چون مثلا شیشه هلی‌کوپتر را که دیگر یک افسر ایرانی می‌توانست پاک کند، اما همین را هم اجازه نمی‌دادند و این کار را یک درجه‌دار آمریکایی انجام می‌داد.

بعد از انقلاب این مستشاران رفتند و ما مجبور شدیم روی پای خودمان بایستیم.

یک بار هم یادم هست که یکی از افسران آمریکایی پشت سر شاه حرفی زد و وقتی فرمانده مطلع شد، ظرف 48 ساعت او را اخراج کردند.

اما درخصوص برخورد، خب آنها حق توحش می‌گرفتند و این خیلی بد بود. البته نمی‌دانم در اواخر رژیم طاغوت این مسئله اصلاح شد یا نه ولی در مقطعی که من افسران جوانی بودم می‌دانم این حقوق را می‌گرفتند.

* شما جزو افسرانی هستید که در زمان شاه به جنگ ظفار هم اعزام شدید. این اعزام به چه شکل بود و شما آنجا چه مسئولیتی داشتید؟

وقتی در کشور عمان برای پادشاهی این کشور مشکلی از طرف کمونیست‌ها پیش آمد و جنگ ظفار در گرفت، ما هم به آنجا اعزام شدیم که یادم هست اسم رمز من در ظفار «ناصر» بود.

ما به صلاله رفتیم و با هلی‌کوپتر 205 پرواز می‌کردیم و چون من یک دوره گانری (تیراندازی) در اصفهان با آمریکایی‌ها دیده بودم، در عملیات ظفار خلبان تیراندازی هم شدم.

حضور در جنگ ظفار یک مانور خوب برای ارتش ما بود و خود من در این مدت چیزهای زیادی آنجا یاد گرفتم. بعدها سلطان عمان برخی افسران را جمع کرد و از آنها تقدیر شد. فوق‌العاده خوبی هم می‌دادند که برای کسی مثل من با درجه ستوانی که تازه هم ازدواج کرده بودم، یک رقم بسیار خوب محسوب می‌شد.

بعد از آن من جانشین گردان شینوک هم شدم. با اینکه یک سرهنگ‌دوم فرمانده بود و درجات بالاتر از من هم مثل سرگرد داشتیم ولی در هوانیروز یک سرهنگ به نام آذربرزین (برادر تیمسار آذربرزین از فرماندهان نیروی هوایی) داشتیم که یک افسر بسیار مدیری بود و چون من یک روحیه بسیار فعال داشتم، با اینکه در ارتش هم سلسله مراتب خیلی دقیق رعایت می‌شد، من را به این مسئولیت گذاشت.






* درجه شما چه بود؟

ستوان بودم

* شما در مقطع انقلاب که درگیری‌ها زیاد بود و اتفاقا اصفهان هم یکی از مراکز اصلی بود، آنجا حضور داشتید؟

خانواده همسر من هم یک خانواده مذهبی و انقلابی بودند و یادم هست خانمم به همراه پسرم در همه راهپیمایی‌ها شرکت می‌کردند اما من خیلی امام را نمی‌شناختم و در خانه آنها بود که مثلا بیانیه‌های امام را می‌دیدم ولی خدا رحم کرد که در مقطع پیروزی انقلاب برای طی یک دوره عالی من به تبریز رفتم و این لطف خدا بود که در اصفهان نباشم.

* چرا؟

چون بسیاری از افسران ارتش را برای مقابله با مردم به خیابان‌ها می‌بردند.

ما هم مثل خیلی از افراد اخبار را فقط از رادیو بی‌بی‌سی گوش می‌کردیم و راستش خودم هم در آن مقطع چندان رغبتی به ماندن در ارتش نداشتم و اینطور فکر می‌کردم اگر انقلاب هم به پیروزی برسد معلوم نیست ارتش باقی بماند یا نه. برای همین در تبریز به انجمن ایران-فرانسه رفتم تا زبان فرانسوی یاد بگیرم. پیش خودم اینطور تحلیل می‌کردم که چون امام در فرانسه حضور دارد بعد از انقلاب روابط‌مان با فرانسه خوب خواهد بود. اما فکر نمی‌کردم باید شعار مرگ بر فرانسه هم بدهیم (با خنده).

در شیراز هم که بودم، انجمن ایران-آمریکا رفتم تا زبان انگلیسی‌ام تقویت شود.

با این حال، شبی که انقلاب پیروز شد (شب 22 بهمن) من در هوانیروز اصفهان افسر نگهبان بودم و متوجه شدم که شرایط به هم ریخته و دگرگون است.

مثلا برای اولین بار یک روحانی در پایگاه دیدم که نماینده آیت‌الله طاهری بود.

* وضعیت ارتش در آن مقطع که خیلی‌ها خواستار انحلال آن بودند، چطور بود؟

شاه که رفت، سیستم ارتش به هم ریخت. البته معمولا هم اینطور است که هیچ نیروی مسلحی نمی‌تواند خود را در مقابل مردم قرار دهد مگر اینکه خنگ باشد. در آن مقطع هم اکثریت مردم به دنبال انقلاب بودند و وقتی گروهک‌ها شعار انحلال ارتش را می‌دادند این امام بود که آن را حفظ کرد و 29 فروردین را به نام روز ارتش نام گذاشت.

تنها کسی که در آن مقطع به دنبال حفظ ارتش بود، امام بود و تقریبا همه مخالف بودند چرا که اینطور تصور می‌کردند که این ارتش، ارتش شاهنشاهی و وابسته به آمریکاست.

البته بعد از امام چند نفر دیگر هم بودند که با انحلال ارتش مخالفت می‌کردند. اولین فرد خود حضرت آقا (آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای) بود که در همان مقطع برخی بچه‌های ارتشی را هم به دفتر خودش برده بود.

برخی روحانیون دیگر هم بودند که این تفکر را دنبال می‌کردند و یک نوع عرق ارتشی‌گری داشتند که از جمله آنها آقای طاهری امام جمعه اصفهان بود. یادم هست تنها ارتشی‌هایی که در پیش از خطبه‌های نماز جمعه اصفهان در زمان جنگ سخنرانی کردند من و شهید بابایی بودیم.

وقتی که امام فرمود جنگ، نعمت است، ما خیلی متوجه منظور امام نشدیم و فکر می‌کردیم جنگی که در آن مردم کشته شده و زیرساخت‌ها نابود می‌شود چه نعمتی است؟ اما بعدها فهمیدیم این جنگ چه نعماتی داشت. از جمله اینکه ارتش تثبیت شد. سپاه شکل گرفت و بسیاری از دست‌ها رو شد.

* اوضاع پادگان‌ها در مقطع پیروزی انقلاب چطور بود؟

خیلی به هم ریخته بود و بسیاری از اسلحه‌ها را برده بودند.

خود من در همان ماه‌های اول انقلاب قصد داشتم استعفا بدهم که آقای جلالی اجازه نداد.

شهید نامجو هم با من صحبت کرد و گفت اگر همه ما بخواهیم برویم، پس دیگر چه کسی می‌ماند و من هم قبول کردم و به باغ شاه رفتم.

همان سال 57-58 هم اعلام کردند که برای طی دوره فرماندهی و ستاد به دافوس بروم. یک درجه ارتقا هم گرفتم و سرگرد شدم و به عنوان اولین فرمانده هوانیروز در قلعه‌مرغی منصوب شدم.

وقتی شهید صیادشیرازی فرمانده نیروی زمینی شده بود از من خواست برای سامان دادن به اوضاع هوانیروز اصفهان به آنجا بروم.

* شما خودتان اولین بار چه زمانی امام را از نزدیک دیدید؟

من عرض کردم که قبل از انقلاب زیاد امام را نمی‌شناختم. در همان سال 57 یکبار شهید فلاحی پیش من آمد و گفت می‌خواهیم به دیدار امام در قم برویم. من سروان بودم و در باغ شاه خدمت می‌کردم. سوار یک فروند هلی‌کوپتر شینوک شدیم و به قم رفتیم و هلی‌کوپتر در یک زمین فوتبال به زمین نشست. مردم هم خیلی ما را تحویل می‌گرفتند.

دیدار با امام در یک اتاق کوچک بود که کاغذهای دیواری با گل‌های بوته جغه‌ای داشت و ما نزدیک امام نشسته بودیم.

یادم هست شهید فلاحی نکته‌ای را به امام گفت و عرض کرد برخی نظامیان زمان شاه دستگیر شدند که تعدادی از آنها درجه بالایی در حد سرلشکر دارند اما با زندانیان معتاد و قاچاقچی در یک جا نگهداری می‌شوند در حالی که دژبان ارتش باید آنها را نگه دارد.

امام که خیلی آرام صحبت می‌کرد و ما به زور صدای ایشان را می‌شنیدم، به آقای فلاحی گفت با اینکه گزارش‌هایی از توطئه دشمنان و آمریکایی‌ها دادند ولی من به شما اعتماد دارم و اجازه داد این افراد را از بقیه جدا کنند.






* از منظر شما به عنوان یک ارتش باسابقه که هم در زمان شاه خدمت کردید و هم در جمهوری اسلامی، این دو دوره چه تفاوت‌هایی با هم دارند؟

من معتقدم اگرچه ما امروز گرفتاری‌های زیادی داریم اما مستقل هستیم. در حالی که زمان شاه این استقلال حس نمی‌شد.

شاه خودش آدم ترسویی بود و دیدیم که در سال 32 وقتی احساس خطر کرد از کشور فرار کرد.

امروز دشمنان ما اگرچه با اسلام و انقلاب مخالفند اما آمریکایی‌ها ارزش افرادی مثل قاسم سلیمانی را می‌دانند و متوجه هستند که مثلا در تمام کشوری مثل عربستان یک نفر مثل او پیدا نمی‌شود.

شاید در زمان شاه بحث حقوق و نظم بهتر بود اما آزادی سیاسی وجود نداشت بلکه آزادی اجتماعی بود که راجع به آن هم می‌توان صحبت کرد.

ما در دفاع مقدس حتی یک وجب از خاک‌مان را از دست ندادیم و این شبیه معجزه بود.

ما نمی‌خواهیم بگوییم همه چیز خوب است. اختلاس‌ها و دزدی‌هایی وجود دارد اما باید نکات مثبت را هم دید. امروز ما دانشجویان زیادی داریم که حتی تعداد دختران از پسران بیشتر است اما باید به جوانان فرصت بیشتری بدهیم.

مثلا همین وزیر مخابرات که الان بر سر کار است، عملکرد خوبی داشته. برخی در ابتدا ایراد می‌گرفتند و می‌گفتند او اطلاعاتی بوده است. مگر اطلاعاتی‌ها آدم‌های بدی هستند؟ اتفاقا افراد باهوش جذب اطلاعات می‌شوند.

* به عنوان سوال آخر، از آنجا که شما در زمان رحلت حضرت امام فرمانده هوانیروز بودید و در انتقال پیکر ایشان نقش داشتید، اگر خاطره ای از آن مقطع دارید، بفرمایید.

من در غرب کشور بودم که خبر رحلت امام را شنیدم. بلافاصله به تهران برگشتم چون می‌دانستم که قطعا فردا ماموریت سنگینی خواهیم داشت.

شما می‌دانید که در این مواقع همه چیز به هم می‌ریزد. به ستاد فرماندهی رفتم و تماس گرفتم و گفتم هلی‌کوپتر برای رفتن به مصلی آماده باشد. یک هلی‌کوپتر هم به عنوان یدک در نظر گرفتیم که اگر اتفاق غیرمنتظره‌ای افتاد دستمان خالی نباشد. خلبان هلی‌کوپتر هم خودم بودم.

وضعیت آن موقع از جنگ هم بدتر بود و وقتی من پرواز کردم، جمعیت بسیار زیادی را دیدم که به سمت مصلی می‌رفتند. البته خدا در آن روز خیلی به ما کمک کرد که مشکلی پیش نیامد.

با مسئولین هم هماهنگ کردیم تا برخی خبرنگاران خارجی سوار هلی‌کوپترها شوند و جمعیت عظیم مردمی را از بالا ببینند.

کنترل هلی‌کوپتر هنگام نشستن، بسیار سخت و خطرناک بود و خدا رحم کرد که اتفاقی نیفتاد چون یک حادثه کوچک می‌توانست یک فاجعه بزرگ به وجود بیاورد.

نهایتا بعد از چند بار تلاش که موفق شدیم به زمین بنشینیم، پیکر امام از هلی‌کوپتر خارج شد و روی دوش مردم قرار گرفت. من نگاه کردم و دیدم خلبان کنار من به شدت گریه می‌کند. این عملیات به قدری سنگین بود که هلی‌کوپتر بلافاصله از همان جا برای اورهال و بازسازی اعزام شد.​
http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13961111001153


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> رکورد تورم تو تاریخ ایران دست آقای هاشمی هست (۱۳۷۰ تا ۱۳۷۶) بعد هم دوره ی دوم آقای احمدی نژاد (دو سال آخرش) به علت تحریم های نفتی و به قول خود آمریکایی ها فلج کننده
> 
> View attachment 451684


تورم نه قدرت خرید اون برای مردم قابل لمس هستش تورم برای اقتصاد دانها و سیاستمدارها مهم تره ولی مردم این را احساس میکنن که قبلا سر سفره شان چی میتوانستند بگذارند و الان چی میتونند بگذارند.


----------



## Dinky

mohammad45 said:


> There are principles in economic plans and projects.
> 
> It is true that Iran could develop Chabahar port in south east of the country a long time ago with her own investment but why did we used Indian and Japanese investment?
> 
> I have to agree that Rouhani and his cabinet had no idea about how to ruling of the country, he wasted all of Iran's energy on JCPOA and returning the country to selling oil. I know they are a bunch of useless governors but IRGC wants Russia as the primary user of that route. However there are oppositions to that project in Iran who have made good points e.g the path divides Iran's geography and changes environment of that area. Before operating it, many things should be considered and evaluated to avoid any harms to country



You cant compare Chabahar port with the Iranian Canal. The Chabahar port is purely an economic project while the Iran canal can be seen as a strategic geopolitical project for military uses. Russia is under sanctions from the United States, Its under pressure and Israel and even now Saudi Arabia is getting closer to them with influence. This has to be done by Iran alone. Also a canal is just a man made controlled river it wont divide Iran. Look at the Nicaragua Canal, they literally destroyed a rain forest to build it because the economic benefits out weigh the environmental cost. If Iran wants to move ahead, it needs to be like China in its bureaucracy and Just do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> تورم نه قدرت خرید اون برای مردم قابل لمس هستش تورم برای اقتصاد دانها و سیاستمدارها مهم تره ولی مردم این را احساس میکنن که قبلا سر سفره شان چی میتوانستند بگذارند و الان چی میتونند بگذارند.


شما هر جورم بخای حساب کنی (سفره ی مردم یا هر چیز دیگه) بیش‌ترین کاهش ارزش ریال ایران و تورم دوره ی آقای هاشمی بوده

جالب اینجاست زمان آقای هاشمی حتی تحریم هم نبوده! حتی جنگ هم نبوده!!! اما زمان های بعد به علت مسائلی از جمله مسائل هسته ای تحریم های اقتصادی هم بوده!










امیدوارم مطلب روشن شده باشه که چه کسانی بیشترین نقش رو‌در ضعیف کردن اقتصاد ایران داشتند!

کسانی که حتی نه در جنگ بودن نه تحریم و فقط وراجی زیاد میکردن


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> شما هر جورم بخای حساب کنی (سفره ی مردم یا هر چیز دیگه) بیش‌ترین کاهش ارزش ریال ایران و تورم دوره ی آقای هاشمی بوده
> 
> جالب اینجاست زمان آقای هاشمی حتی تحریم هم نبوده! حتی جنگ هم نبوده!!! اما زمان های بعد به علت مسائلی از جمله مسائل هسته ای تحریم های اقتصادی هم بوده!
> 
> View attachment 451780
> 
> View attachment 451781
> 
> 
> امیدوارم مطلب روشن شده باشه که چه کسانی بیشترین نقش رو‌در ضعیف کردن اقتصاد ایران داشتند!
> 
> کسانی که حتی نه در جنگ بودن نه تحریم و فقط وراجی زیاد میکردن


زمان هاشمی زمان باز سازی بعد از جنگ بود فکر کنم بد نباشه اینرا هم در محاسبات حساب کنیم.


----------



## Muhammed45

چرا کسی از تلفات زن و کودک در عفرین صحبتی نمی کنه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Have you guys read French president conditions to visit Iran?


----------



## Muhammed45

raptor22 said:


> Have you guys read French president conditions to visit Iran?


Zarif is celebrating, reformists will light thousands of candles in the front of French embassy.

These guys have no shame. Our nuclear program with it's peaceful features, was our honor and they gave it away. Dishonesty at it's highest level

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

raptor22 said:


> Have you guys read French president conditions to visit Iran?



Yes. That fool should be uninvited.

Iran is an independent sovereign state; we will no longer take orders from the old colonial powers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

a good news 

http://fararu.com/fa/news/347542/سناتور-آمریکایی-طرح-ضدایرانی-معرفی-کرد


----------



## pin gu

*جلوگیری از ورود فردی با سلاح سرد به نهاد ریاست جمهوری/ هویت این فرد شناسایی نشده است*
همدانی معاون امنیتی استانداری تهران در گفت وگو با خبرنگار حوزه دولت خبرگزاری فارس درخصوص جزئیات تیراندازی در اطراف نهاد ریاست‌جمهوری، اظهارداشت: فردی به حالت کفن‌پوش در تلاش بود از گیت‌های نهاد ریاست‌جمهوری بگذرد که با اخطار نیروهای حفاظت نهاد مواجه شد.

وی تصریح‌کرد: با تیراندازی مأموران حفاظت این فرد که سلاح سرد داشت، از ادامه مسیر باز می‌ماند و مصدوم می‌شود، در تلاشیم تا هویت فرد مصدوم و علت اقدام او را جویا شویم.


----------



## OldTwilight

pin gu said:


> *جلوگیری از ورود فردی با سلاح سرد به نهاد ریاست جمهوری/ هویت این فرد شناسایی نشده است*
> همدانی معاون امنیتی استانداری تهران در گفت وگو با خبرنگار حوزه دولت خبرگزاری فارس درخصوص جزئیات تیراندازی در اطراف نهاد ریاست‌جمهوری، اظهارداشت: فردی به حالت کفن‌پوش در تلاش بود از گیت‌های نهاد ریاست‌جمهوری بگذرد که با اخطار نیروهای حفاظت نهاد مواجه شد.
> 
> وی تصریح‌کرد: با تیراندازی مأموران حفاظت این فرد که سلاح سرد داشت، از ادامه مسیر باز می‌ماند و مصدوم می‌شود، در تلاشیم تا هویت فرد مصدوم و علت اقدام او را جویا شویم.



الآن میاند و از حسن و مشتی وزیر و معاونش قدیس درست می کنند .... مظلوم نمایی


----------



## pin gu

*کفن‌پوش*

this keyword has a history and there is a reason it's in the news

recently they changed head of farsnews 

....


----------



## Muhammed45

pin gu said:


> *جلوگیری از ورود فردی با سلاح سرد به نهاد ریاست جمهوری/ هویت این فرد شناسایی نشده است*
> همدانی معاون امنیتی استانداری تهران در گفت وگو با خبرنگار حوزه دولت خبرگزاری فارس درخصوص جزئیات تیراندازی در اطراف نهاد ریاست‌جمهوری، اظهارداشت: فردی به حالت کفن‌پوش در تلاش بود از گیت‌های نهاد ریاست‌جمهوری بگذرد که با اخطار نیروهای حفاظت نهاد مواجه شد.
> 
> وی تصریح‌کرد: با تیراندازی مأموران حفاظت این فرد که سلاح سرد داشت، از ادامه مسیر باز می‌ماند و مصدوم می‌شود، در تلاشیم تا هویت فرد مصدوم و علت اقدام او را جویا شویم.


Source?


----------



## pin gu

http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13961116000877

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

pin gu said:


> http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13961116000877


ISIS?


----------



## pin gu

kafanpush !


----------



## Muhammed45

pin gu said:


> kafanpush !


----------



## pin gu

jalebe ke az tarigh site fars darand eghdam mikonand 

siasate bipedar madar ke migand hamino migand .

mohamad jan dar mored aghay zanganeh begam ke ta hamin hala ishon karaye bozorgi vaseye in mamlekat anjam dade ham to zamine naft ham to zamine gaz faregh az vabastegi yek seri az dolat mardha be gorohhay siasi behtare ke raje be amalkardeshon sohbat beshe .

man yadame hamin aghay ahmadi nezhad zamani ke reis jomhor shod ghasd stefade az chand vazir dolat sabegh to kabinash ro dasht hala ye seria naz kardand va yek seri ham ba feshar dostan kenar keshidand .

dar kol in ke ye fardi be ye didgah siasi alaghemande na dalil bad bodan on fard mishe na dalil bar khob bodanesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

raptor22 said:


> Have you guys read French president conditions to visit Iran?


Another Reason why Iran should increase cooperation with China and Russia.


----------



## Muhammed45

@Hack-Hook 

Reformists are good people


----------



## pin gu

Dinky said:


> Another Reason why Iran should increase cooperation with China and Russia.



Without co-op in big projects our relationship with China and Russia will not move to the next level . there are a few cases like buying large number of Russian made airliners and ..... in past all of them shown we have trust issues between us . until we can solve the trust problem our relationships will remain at current levels .

The best potential partner for Iran is Russia but first we need to find out what they want to do in the region and they need to understand what Iran want to do .


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohammad45 said:


> @Hack-Hook
> 
> Reformists are good people


As good as conservative 
otherwise they were not busy taking pot shot at each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@raptor22

جایی خونده ام که میگه و اثری از آنان باقی نماند. جالب تر شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

دوستان مستند “ پروژه ی ۲۰۲۰ “رو حتما ببینید تا کد اتفاقات ۷۸ و ۸۸ و ۹۸ دستتون بیاد

طرح‌ ریزی ۳۰ ساله ی فراماسونها و صهیونیست ها برای نابودی نظام ایران:

www.roshangari.ir/کلیدواژه/پروژه%202020

از قسمت یک ‌ببینید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Dinky

pin gu said:


> Without co-op in big projects our relationship with China and Russia will not move to the next level . there are a few cases like buying large number of Russian made airliners and ..... in past all of them shown we have trust issues between us . until we can solve the trust problem our relationships will remain at current levels .
> 
> The best potential partner for Iran is Russia but first we need to find out what they want to do in the region and they need to understand what Iran want to do .



Iran already has huge trade with China and Russia and the only mega project I can think of is the Iranian Canal which I dont think will ever happen. There is no trust issues, it is just that Iran is a problematic partner in the global sense and thats why there isnt any co mega projects and military deals because it will create problems with other countries they do trade and business with. Iran is open enemies with Israel and US and has bad relations with the Gulf monarchs, on the other hand. Russia and China are both good friends with Israel and has good business and trade ties to the Gulf monarchies. China also wants to continues its advantageous business deals with the west and wouldnt risk it with Iran. China and Russia are just trying to balance their relationship between different countries in the middle east. Both have positive relationships with Israel and the Gulf States for business and trade purposes. 

As for who is the best potential partner, I dont think it is Russia. Dont get me wrong, I think Iran and Russia should be great allies but i think the number 1 partner should be with China, since China has 10 times the GDP and will in the future surpass the United States. China also needs Iran in its One Belt One Road Initiative. 

The only thing I can think of that will bring our relationship to the next level with these 2 countries is bringing over Chinese and Russian soldiers over to Iran and build a Chinese/Russian Military Base or an Air force base for the Russians and a Naval base for the Chinese. But first Iran needs to Change its stupid law that prevents foreign bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

Critical stretch of North-South transport corridor connecting northern Europe with southeast Asia was inaugurated yesterday at the Iran-Azerbaijan border, with the launch of the Astara Astara (two same-named border towns in Azerbaijan and Iran) rail link


----------



## pin gu

Dinky said:


> Iran already has huge trade with China and Russia and the only mega project I can think of is the Iranian Canal which I dont think will ever happen. There is no trust issues, it is just that Iran is a problematic partner in the global sense and thats why there isnt any co mega projects and military deals because it will create problems with other countries they do trade and business with. Iran is open enemies with Israel and US and has bad relations with the Gulf monarchs, on the other hand. Russia and China are both good friends with Israel and has good business and trade ties to the Gulf monarchies. China also wants to continues its advantageous business deals with the west and wouldnt risk it with Iran. China and Russia are just trying to balance their relationship between different countries in the middle east. Both have positive relationships with Israel and the Gulf States for business and trade purposes.
> 
> As for who is the best potential partner, I dont think it is Russia. Dont get me wrong, I think Iran and Russia should be great allies but i think the number 1 partner should be with China, since China has 10 times the GDP and will in the future surpass the United States. China also needs Iran in its One Belt One Road Initiative.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that will bring our relationship to the next level with these 2 countries is bringing over Chinese and Russian soldiers over to Iran and build a Chinese/Russian Military Base or an Air force base for the Russians and a Naval base for the Chinese. But first Iran needs to Change its stupid law that prevents foreign bases.



The first priority of Iran is to do something until Russia or China treat Iran as equals .the best thing to do in this regard is growing up in all fields they have achieved so far .

With that point of view in mind lets see what we can do , and lets take a look at some important factors :

Population : It's almost impossible to reach population of china for a country like Iran but Russia's population is easier target .Khamenei once said :"don't bring population limiting plans for me until our population reached to 120 million" . so the ideal number for us according to our elites is 120 million and it's doable in next 2 or 3 decades .

Industry requirements: right now China is a leading country in world in many fields like stainless steel and aluminium and ... . thanks to their huge population they can keep their position as a number 1 . I think in this one Russia is little bit ahead of Iran . Iran is rank 14 and Russia rank 5 . maybe with current speed of grows in these fields we can reach to Russia in next 2 or 3 decades . without "big population" or "big markets" some of our goals are not achievable so huge investments on industry for fast growth connected to population problem .

Point of view towards current world order : All of us share somehow the similar point of view towards the West in general but thanks to economy of China and their potentials they are immune to a lot of pressures from outside and they have easier access to the West and their tech ,market and financial systems . so they don't feel what is like to be Iran which is under heavier pressure of the West or Russia which is under softer pressure of the West .
but more or less Iran and Russia in this one are in a same boat .

Scientific outputs : Again China is way ahead of both Iran and Russia in this one too . Russia is still ahead of Iran but we can reach in this field to Russia in next 10-15 years .

Location on map : To reach China through land we need to face the Western bases between us or change our old natural position towards India then we can connect through land with China . there is a similar pattern through sea connection . but in case of Russia it's much easier both through land and sea . keep that in mind China's economic zones are located in east of China that means we need longer time to access to them .

Military power and equipment : In this one I think both China and Russia equal and in some fields Russia is ahead of China but maybe in next decade China will surpass Russia .One of the main problems I see between Iran-Russia relations is this one since the gap between us is huge so we need to work on this one to close this gap but at the same time like any other country we have limited resources and a lot of none-military issues so huge investments on defensive equipments are not justifiable . so the gap will remain there and I have no idea how we can solve it .

There are many other factors and some of them are important but these are a few examples I can point out to them for now .

After all if Iran wants to be seen as equal she must show herself as an equal there is no easy way there .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...s-new-maritime-products.543019/#post-10229338


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

دکتر عباسی عنتری نژاد رو کوبید:






سیاست های غلط دولت ها. حتما گوش بدین:

www.dr-abbasi.ir/15850/دانلود-فتنه‌های-عصری-و-عصر-فتنه‌ها.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

*درمان رایگان تومور مغزی دختر افغانستانی توسط جراح ایرانی*


https://www.aparat.com/v/nO7hT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

اگه قرار باشه چیزی رو نشون بدهند ،امروز آخرین روزه .... 
دهه ی فجر تمام شد و هیچی ... 

فساد گسترده و باند بازی و مافیاگری در همه ی زمینه های کشور رخنه کرده و ...

نمونه اش اینکه یک بچه باز که خودش اقرار نامه نوشته رو عین آب خوردن آزاد می کنند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

gharar bod to bahman saipa in chizesho neshon bede


----------



## Zathura



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

Zathura said:


>



pooli ke dolat baraye kharid bargh tolidi az in panelhay khorshidi mide kheili kheili balatar az gheymat bargh dolati to shabake iran hast . dar kol in model bedon hemayate sangin dolati tojih eghtesadi nadare ( dar moghayese ba tolid bargh az ravesh hay dige ) . 
dar avaz ye jahae ke shabake sarasari bargh onjaha vojod nadare va jamiat to on manategh kam hast , va tojih eghtesadi vase etesale shabake sarasari vojod nadare ,onjaha panel khorshidi jaygozine monasebie .


----------



## pin gu

http://www.satba.gov.ir/fa/guidance/guidance/guidance1/tariff-تعرفه






miangin gheymat 1kw/h vaseye khonevadey ma hododan 70 toman bod  ( chon gheymat be sorat pelekani mohasebe mishe bastegi be mizan masraf bargh dare )


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Zathura said:


>



There is always a European in the background. With all that talk of self sufficiency, ample funding, and a never ending number of engineers graduating out of universities, we still had go abroad to buy the solar systems .

That is corruption, and theft of national resources. Someone always has to get a bribe to step on the public at large. In the 20s it was the corrupt shah and the oil industry, now it is the corrupt establishment and Solar Power.


----------



## Aramagedon

Weird arab dancing:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Experts believe that the Yemeni Air Defense used a suicide UAV to target the Radar of the Patriot PAC-3 system. A report released by Conflict Armament Research (CAR) group in March 2017 revealed that the Houthis had attempted to attack the radar of a UAE Patriot system deployed in Yemen with a suicide UAV named “Qasef-1”. This UAV is a copy of the Iranian-made “Ababil-2” UAV armed with 30kg warhead.The Qasef-1 UAV, February 2017 (Photo: Conflict Armament Research)From its side, the Saudi-led coalition announced that its air defense systems in the town of Mocha intercepted and destroyed the ballistic missile launched by the Houthis. However, the coalition didn’t present any evidence to support its claim.

پدافند هوایی پاتریوت عربستان در حمله موشکی-پهپادی انصارالله یمن

یگان موشکی وپدافند هوایی ارتش یمن سامانه دفاعی «پاتریوت پاک 3» ائتلاف عربی را در استان «مخا» واقع در جنوب غرب یمن منهدم کردند. بنابر این گزارش، در این حمله ابتدا یک فروند پهپاد موشک انداز انصارالله چند موشک هوا به زمین به سامانه پدافندی پاتریوت شلیک کرده و همزمان یک موشک بالستیک نیز به این سامانه اصابت کرده است. این نخستین مورد از کاربرد پهپادهای موشک انداز در یمن از سوی رزمندگان ارتش و انصارالله علیه متجاوزین سعودی بشمار می رود. بندر مُخا یکی از شهرهای استان «تعز» در جنوب غرب یمن است که تاپیش از سال 1990 و اتحاد دو کشور در یمن شمالی قرار می گرفت. عربستان سال 93 براساس انعقاد قرارداد تسلیحاتی به مبلغ یک میلیارد و 750 میلیون دلاری، سامانه پاتریوت و موشک های «پاک -3» را از آمریکا دریافت کرد. پاتریوت یک سامانه پدافند هوایی برد بلند متحرک است که سازنده آن آمریکا می باشد و علاوه بر توانایی انهدام جنگنده ها، قابلیت این را داراست که موشک های بالستیک را منهدم کند. پاک -3 یکی از مهمترین برنامه بهسازی و ارتقای سیستم دفاع موشکی پاتریوت شناخته می شود. این موشک با استفاده از فناوری پیشرفته برخورد مستقیم بدنه به بدنه موشک، موثر بودن علیه اهداف تاکتیکی مانند موشک های بالستیک و کروز را افزایش داده است. تولیدکننده اصلی این مدل از پاتریوت، شرکت «لاکهید مارتین» است و شرکت «ریتئون» به عنوان یکپارچه کننده سیستم ها عمل می کند. براساس گزارش گروه انصارالله یمن، از مجموع 29 جنگنده سرنگون شده ائتلاف عربی، دو جنگنده از نوع اف 16، 15 هواپیمای تایفون، 19 هواپیمای بدون سرنشین و سه هواپیما نیز از انواع دیگری بوده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

Russia today jammed over a dozen of israeli ballistic misisles/cruise missiles in Syria
I hope Iran is working on such systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OldTwilight

Just a Reminder : *We Should have Nukes ... And be ready to use them without hesitation *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

OldTwilight said:


> Just a Reminder : *We Should have Nukes *


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

*کسی نیست جلوی قیمت دلار را بگیرد/ قیمت سکه گران شد؛ دلار ۴۸۲۰ تومان *

خبرگزاری دانشجو گزارش می‌دهد
*  برگزاری رفراندوم آیا می‌تواند دولت روحانی را از «بن‌بست» نجات دهد؟/ دردسرهای یک رئیس‌جمهور دوست‌نداشتنی!  *
با بررسی افکارسنجی‌های اخیر بهتر می‌توان اظهارات روحانی را رمزگشایی کرد. اظهاراتی نظیر اینکه «مشکل مردم "فقط" اقتصادی نیست» یا درخواست رفراندوم برای خروج از بن‌بست! آقای رئیس‌جمهور فرار به جلو کافی نیست؟



*گروه سیاسی خبرگزاری دانشجو –محمد آزادی؛ *کمتر از ۲۴ درصد مردم «عمیقاً» کفایت روحانی را برای ریاست جمهوری باور دارند؛ افکارسنجی تازه‌ی دانشگاه مریلند که این‌گونه می‌گوید. دولت دوازدهم شروع نشده، خیلی‌ها را نومید کرد. عبور دلار از ۴۸۰۰ تومان؛ رد کلیات بودجه برای اولین بار در تاریخ و گزارش هولناک دیوان محاسبات؛ گزارشی که نوبخت معتقد است «حیثیت دولت را بُرد.» بی‌جهت نیست آقای رئیس‌جمهور از «بن‌بست» و برگزاری رفراندوم برای خروج از آن می‌گوید. ماجرا چیست؟ رفراندوم آیا می‌تواند روحانی و دولتش را از بن‌بست نجات دهد؟ مردم چه می‌گویند؟



*روحانی از کدام «بن‌بست» سخن می‌گفت؟/ بررسی افکارسنجی‌های اخیر*

«ایران‌پل» وابسته به دانشگاه مریلند مدت‌ها است مشغول بررسی و پژوهش درباره افکار عمومی ایرانی‌ها است. تازه‌ترین نتایج نظرسنجی این مؤسسه که در ماه ژانویه‌ی میلادی منتشر شد، بازتاب فراوانی در رسانه‌ها و اندیشکده‌های دنیا داشت؛ بعلاوه «ایسپا» وابسته به جهاد دانشگاهی هم به تازگی نتایج پیمایش‌هایش را درباره‌ی اعتراضات خیابانی دی‌ماه منتشر کرده. بررسی و مروری دوباره بر نتایج این افکارسنجی‌ها احتمالاً می‌تواند ابعاد بیشتری را از بن‌بستی که روحانی از آن سخن گفته، برملا کند.



۶۹ درصد جامعه‌ی آماری افکارسنجی دانشگاه مریلند معتقدند اوضاع معیشتی و اقتصادی‌شان هر روز درحال بدتر شدن است؛ آماری که تقریباً می‌توان گفت: از ماه می ۲۰۱۵ تا امروز بی‌سابقه است. از سوی دیگر تنها ۱۷ درصد مردم معتقدند اقدامات دولت روحانی در چهار سال گذشته باعث بهبود اوضاع معیشتی آن‌ها شده. ۸۵ درصد شرکت‌کنندگان هم معتقدند اقدامات دولت برای مبارزه با فساد مالی و اقتصادی کافی نیست. جالب‌تر آنکه ۸۸ درصد مردم مشکلات و مصائب اقتصادی را به‌عنوان مهمترین دغدغه‌های امروز جامعه ایران معرفی کردند؛ با این تفکیک: بیکاری: ۴۰ درصد؛ گرانی: ۱۳ درصد؛ بیکاری جوانان: ۹ درصد؛ درآمد کم: ۷ درصد؛ فساد مالی: ۶ درصد؛ سوءمدیریت: ۶ درصد؛ اقتصاد بد: ۵ درصد؛ فقر: ۲ درصد.




 





بررسی میزان محبوبیت رئیس‌جمهور و محمد جواد ظریف (بعنوان محبوب‌ترین عضو دولت)، اما جالب‌تر از همه است؛ نظرسنجی مؤسسه ایران‌پل نشان می‌دهد حسن روحانی در ژانویه ۲۰۱۸ پائین‌ترین میزان محبوبیت مردمی را در همه‌ی سه سال گذشته تجربه می‌کند. تنها ۲۴ درصد مردم «عمیقاً» معتقدند وی کفایت لازم را برای ریاست جمهوری دارا است. میزان محبوبیت وزیر امور خارجه هم قابل توجه است؛ محبوبیت محمد جواد ظریف که در آگوست ۲۰۱۵، ۵۶ درصد بوده امروز به تنها ۳۶ درصد تقلیل یافته. مطلبی که بیشتر از پیش نومیدی مردم را از عملکرد روحانی و دولتش نشان می‌دهد.







 




نظرات مردم درباره برجام بعنوان تنها دستاورد دولت روحانی هم جالب است؛ درحالی که ۴۳ درصد مردم در آگوست ۲۰۱۵ «قویاً» از توافق هسته‌ای دفاع می‌کردند، این آمار امروز به تنها ۲۶ درصد کاهش یافته است.







کنار هم گذاشتن داده‌های پیمایش ایران‌پل می‌تواند تصویر روشنی از نارضایتی گسترده‌ی مردم عملکرد دولت تدبیر و امید ارائه دهد. با این همه بررسی آمار و ارقام مؤسسه‌ی افکارسنجی دولتی_ ایسپا _هم جالب توجه است؛ براساس این نظرسنجی که درباره‌ی اعتراضات خیابانی دی‌ماه انجام شده، 69 درصد پاسخگویان خواسته‌ی اصلی شرکت‌کنندگان در تجمعات را بهبود وضعیت اقتصادی و فضای کسب و کار عنوان کردند. 30 درصد پاسخگویان هم رفع فساد مالی و اداری و 20.6 درصد مقابله با بی‌عدالتی، را خواسته اصلی برشمردند.



*حالا بهتر از گذشته می‌توان اظهارات اخیر روحانی را رمزگشایی کرد. اظهاراتی نظیر اینکه «مشکل مردم "فقط" اقتصادی نیست» یا درخواست رفراندوم برای خروج از بن‌بست! آقای رئیس‌جمهور فرار به جلو کافی نیست؟*



*رفراندوم آیا می‌تواند روحانی را از نارضایتی گسترده مردمی رهایی دهد؟/ قانون اساسی چه می‌گوید؟*

«در مسایل بسیار مهم اقتصادی، سیاسی، اجتماعی و فرهنگی ممکن است اِعمال قوه مقننه از راه همه‏پرسی و مراجعه مستقیم به آراء مردم صورت گیرد. در خواست مراجعه به آراء عمومی باید به تصویب دو سوم مجموع نمایندگان مجلس برسد.» این اصل پنجاه‌ونهم قانون اساسی است؛ همان اصلی که روحانی با استناد به آن در میدان آزادی خواستار برگزاری رفراندوم شد. آقای رئیس‌جمهور که البته مدعی حقوق‌دانی است بهتر از همه می‌داند هیچ‌جای این اصل کمترین اختیاری برای دولت و قوه‌ی مجریه جهت برگزاری رفراندوم پیش‌بینی نشده. تصریح نص روشن است: «تصویب دو-سوم نمایندگان مجلس». اصل 150 قانون اساسی هم فرمان برگزاری همه‌پرسی را از اختیارات و وظایف رهبری می‌داند.



گذشته از ایرادات شکلی و قانونی پیشنهاد روحانی، سؤال اصلی اینجاست: همه‌پرسی برای چه؟ مثلاً پیشنهاداتی که دولت در بودجه‌ی ۹۷ درباره حذف یارانه‌ها و گران کردن حامل‌های انرژی داد و مجلس یکسره مخالفت کرد؟ روحانی واقعاً تصور می‌کند درصورت برگزاری رفراندوم می‌تواند این پیشنهادات را به تصویب آرای عمومی برساند؟ نتایج افکارسنجی ایران‌پل جالب است:



براساس همان پیمایش ۹۶ درصد مردم معتقدند دولت همچنان برای پائین نگاه داشتن قیمت مواد مصرفی باید تلاش کند. ۸۶ درصد مردم هم با افزایش قیمت بنزین و گازوئیل مخالفند و ۸۵ درصد مردم هم با حذف یارانه‌های نقدی اعلام مخالفت کردند. به نظر آقای رئیس‌جمهور در صورت برگزاری رفراندوم آرای عمومی مردم متفاوت با یافته‌های این پیمایش است؟







*رفراندوم یا انتخابات زودهنگام؛ مردم چه می‌گویند؟ *

پیشنهاد وحید یامین‌پور مجری تلویزیون جالب است: «اگر بنا باشد رفراندوم صورت پذیرد، بر اساس یافته‌های نظرسنجی‌ جناب آشنا رفراندوم برای برگزاری زود هنگام انتخابات ریاست جمهوری در اولویت است.» غیر از این‌ها کاربران فراوان دیگری نسبت به درخواست آقای رئیس‌جمهور برای برگزاری رفراندوم واکنش نشان دادند. عزت‌الله ضرغامی رئیس سابق رسانه ملی و عضو شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هم معتقد است سخن گفتن از رفراندوم در اجتماع ملی جشن انقلاب، نه تدبیر است نه سلیقه! در گالری زیر نظرات دیگر کاربران فضای مجازی را درباره اظهارات حسن روحانی تماشا کنید:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

فیلم/ واکنش رهبر انقلاب به گزارش استاندار سیستان و بلوچستان
http://www.farsnews.com/MediaDisplay.aspx?nn=13961124000477


حضرت آیت الله خامنه‌ای در این دیدار با اشاره به علاقه عمیق خود به مردم سیستان و بلوچستان، مردم بلوچ را گرم، صمیمی، با صفا و با استعداد، و مردم سیستان را از لحاظ گذشته تاریخی در بین همه اقوام ایرانی، کم‌نظیر و درخشان توصیف و خاطرنشان کردند: با وجود این استعدادهای سرشار، در دوران قاجار و پهلوی به مردم سیستان و بلوچستان بی‌اعتنایی می‌شد و همین موجب شد که استعدادهای مردم بروز نکند.
ایشان، خدمات انجام‌شده در این منطقه در سالهای پس از انقلاب را نشانه محبت دوطرفه مردم و نظام دانستند و با اشاره به نیازهای مطرح‌شده از جانب استاندار در این دیدار افزودند: *نیازهای مردم استان همچون آب‌شیرین‌کن و خط آهن را باید از طریق مسئولان ارشد دولتی به‌طور جدی دنبال کنید* و *با میدان آوردن بخش خصوصی، استفاده از منابع صندوق توسعه ملی نیز امکان‌پذیر خواهد شد.*
رهبر انقلاب اسلامی، سیستان‌وبلوچستان را همچون استانهای کردستان و گلستان مظهر وحدت اسلامی و الگوی همکاری و زندگی برادرانه شیعه و سنّی برای دنیا دانستند و با تأکید بر هوشیاری در مقابل تفرقه‌افکنی دشمن گفتند: شهادت یک نوجوان سنّی در دفاع مقدس و یا شهادت یک مولوی اهل سنت به علت دفاع از انقلاب اسلامی به‌دست ضدانقلاب، نشان می‌دهد برادران شیعه و سنی در جمهوری اسلامی در دشوارترین میدان‌ها در کنار یکدیگر حاضرند و باید با کارهای فرهنگی و هنری این حقایق و وحدت واقعی را مجسم و نمایان کرد.
حضرت آیت الله خامنه‌ای، ایستادگی جمهوری اسلامی در مقابل جاهلیت مدرن با وجود تحریم و همه توطئه‌های نظامی و فرهنگی دشمنان را مرهون قدرت ایمان و فداکاری مردم خواندند و گفتند: مظهر کامل ایمان راسخ در زنجیره‌ی بسیار مهم ایمان و مقاومت، شهیدان و ایثارگران هستند، بنابراین نظام اسلامی به تعظیم و تکریم شهدا نیازمند است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight




----------



## Persepolis

قوانین مسخر نمیزاره لینک پست کنم


----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## OldTwilight




----------



## OldTwilight




----------



## Cthulhu

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/774217/پاسخی-علمی-به-ادعای-مارمولک‌های-جاسوس-سرلشکر-فیروزآبادی​*پاسخی علمی به ادعای «مارمولک‌های جاسوس» سرلشکر فیروزآبادی​*
در حالی ‌که موضوع بازداشت تعدادی از فعالان سابق محیط‌ زیست به اتهام جاسوسی از سوی نهادهای اطلاعاتی و امنیتی کشور به موضوعی حساس در رسانه‌های داخلی و خارجی تبدیل شده است، در این میان، گفته‌های روز گذشته سرلشکر فیروزآبادی در خصوص این ماجرا دستمایه برخی مباحث و مطالب به ‌ویژه در روزنامه‌ها و نشریات خارجی شده است.

به گزارش «تابناک»؛ روز گذشته سردار سرلشکر فیروزآبادی، مشاور عالی نظامی فرمانده کل قوا، در گفت‌وگو با ایلنا در واکنش به خبر دستگیری برخی از فعالان محیط ‌زیست و معاون رئیس این سازمان به اتهام جاسوسی گفت: من از آنجایی ‌که در سیستم اجرایی کشور نیستم، در جریان مسأله قرار ندارم، اما از آنجایی‌ که چهل سال در میدان امنیت و دفاع کشور کار کرده‌ام، باید این نکته را بگویم که غربی‌ها بعد از هر تجربه‌ای که با ایران کردند، دچار شکست شدند. در سه سال گذشته در اروپا جمع شدند و به این نتیجه رسیدند که جنگ با ایران نمی‌تواند جنگ نظامی، جنگ فرهنگی یا جنگ سیاسی باشد به همین دلیل گفتند که باید با هر چیزی که داریم با ایران بجنگیم و اسمش را هم گذاشتند جنگ هیبریدی.






وی در ادامه، اقدام به تشریح این جنگ هیبریدی کرد و در بخشی از تشریحات خود گفت: برای مثال افرادی چندین سال پیش به ‌عنوان فعالیت برای جمع‌آوری کمک به فلسطین به ایران آمدند از تهران شروع کردند بعد به ورامین رفته و ازآنجا به سمت نائین و یزد راه افتادند. ما به مسیری که انتخاب کرده بودند، شک کردیم.

اگر کسی می‌خواهد برای فلسطین کمک جمع کند باید به تهران و اصفهان بیاید جایی که مردم هستند و پول دارند نه وسط کویر راه بیفتند. آن‌ها این مسیر را ادامه دادند و تا جیرفت کرمان رفتند، زمانی که به تهران رسیدند، خودشان را اجازه دادیم از کشور خارج شوند، اما اموال همراهانشان را نگه داشتیم. در اموالشان انواع جانوران صحرایی را خریده بودند مثل سوسمار، مارمولک و آفتاب‌پرست. سپس بررسی کردیم که این موارد به چه دردشان می‌خورد، بعد متوجه شدیم که پوست آن‌ها امواج اتمی را جذب می‌کند و این‌ها جاسوس اتمی بودند که می‌خواستند با این بهانه در داخل جمهوری اسلامی از طریق پوست این جانوران صحرایی به این نتیجه برسند که ما در چه مکان‌هایی معدن اورانیوم داریم و کجا در حال کار اتمی کردن هستیم.

این موضوع در گفته‌های سردار سرلشکر فیروزآبادی موردتوجه وب‌سایت‌های خبری و علمی خارجی قرارگرفته است و این پایگاه‌های خبری و علمی اقدام به بحث پیرامون این سخنان کرده‌اند. از جمله وب‌سایت علمی LiveScience در مطلبی با عنوان «نه ایران، سوسمارهای جاسوس نمی‌توانند اورانیوم کشف کنند» با نقل سخنان سرلشکر فیروزآبادی، از نگاهی علمی به این موضوع پرداخته است.

این پایگاه علمی بیان می‌کند، اشاره به «امواج اتمی» در سخنان فیروزآبادی موضوع عجیبی است و این امواج به شکل واقعی وجود ندارند و آنچه احتمالاً منظور سرلشکر فیروزآبادی بوده، «تشعشعات گاما» است که امواجی با کمترین طول‌موج در طیف الکترومگنتیک هستند و در فرایند استخراج اورانیوم از ایزوتوپ‌های رادیواکتیو ساطع می‌شوند.

این پایگاه به نقل از دو تن از متخصصان می‌نویسد، اما صرف‌نظر از این اشتباه در سخنان فیروزآبادی، ادعای اصلی وی مضحک است. اریک پیانکا استاد جانورشناسی دانشگاه تگزاس در آستین ـ که پیش‌ازاین وی را با عنوان مرد مارمولکی می‌شناختند ـ در ایمیلی به پایگاه LiveScience بیان کرده که ادعای سرلشکر فیروزآبادی حرف پوچی است.

وی بیان کرده: این ادعا که سوسمارها یا مارمولک‌ها می‌توانند امواج اتمی را جذب کنند کاملاً غیرمنطقی است، زیرا پوست مارمولک‌ها دقیقاً از پروتئین‌هایی شبیه به پروتئین‌های پوست انسان تشکیل‌ شده است: کراتین A و B. هیچ یک از این دو نوع کراتین توانایی خاصی در جذب یا تشخیص اورانیوم یا سایر مواد رادیواکتیو ندارند.

«بری سینروو» متخصص بیولوژی تکاملی در دانشگاه کالیفرنیا که در پاسخ به این که آیا سوسمارها و مارمولک‌ها قادر به حس کردن اورانیوم در داخل معادن هستند یا خیر تا به این طریق مورد سوءاستفاده جاسوسی قرار بگیرند، بیان کرده: خیر. این‌که مارمولک‌ها قادر به شناسایی و کشف معادن اورانیوم باشند با همه داده‌های علمی موجود در تناقض است.

به گفته او مارمولک‌ها اصولاً ازآنجایی‌که حیواناتی خونسرد هستند، به دنبال مکان‌هایی گرم برای زندگی و استراحت می‌گردند و طبیعتاً هیچ علاقه‌ای به معادن سرد اورانیوم ندارند. تحقیقات نشان می‌دهد که مارمولک‌ها در طول زندگی خود، مکان‌های گرم را شناسایی کرده و به دنبال آن‌ها می‌گردند و درنتیجه نمی‌توان تصور کرد که مارمولک‌ها یا سوسمارها به شکلی غریزی و طبیعی توانایی گشتن به دنبال معادن اورانیوم را داشته باشند.

*پی نوشت: کسی تو این مملکت نیست دم دهن جناب آقای فیروزآبادی رو ببنده؟ کار ایشون فقط مضحکه کردن ما تو دنیائه و بس. 27 سال با مدرک دکترای دامپزشکی در بالاترین مقام نظامی کشور بوده اند همینش به اندازه کافی مسخره کننده هست.*​


----------



## OldTwilight

http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/774334/دجله-برای-همیشه-از-جریان-ایستاد-منتظر-فاجعه-بزرگ-زیست-محیطی-باشید

we should wage war against Turkey ...


----------



## yavar

*The solution to the Iranian problem lies in setting a brush fire*
*https://www.israelnationalnews.com/Articles/Article.aspx/21706*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

نظر استاد رائفی پور عزیز درباره ی هویت ایرانی و کوروش بزرگ : ذوالقرنین














اون حمار هایی که هویت ایرانی ندارن حتما این سه تا کلیپ رو ببینن 

زنده باد ایرانی زنده باد هویت ایران


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Cthulhu

2800 said:


> اون حمار هایی که هویت ایرانی ندارن حتما این سه تا کلیپ رو ببینن


یعنی الان آیت الله مطهری خره؟


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/774334/دجله-برای-همیشه-از-جریان-ایستاد-منتظر-فاجعه-بزرگ-زیست-محیطی-باشید
> 
> we should wage war against Turkey ...


Look brother, This country is really finished. I mean it really is technically finished, It's just the matter of playing the end game. You can see it, You can smell it, Anyone who can't see it or smell it doesn't understand. There's a medical term doctors use in hospitals when a person has no future left on this planet and he can't be helped anymore, They put on the chart "Circling The Drain". And that's what we're doing, We are slowly circling the drain, And now the circles get smaller and they get faster.
That's why all these politician a-holes are sending their property and children overseas, Cause they can see it, they can smell it. And you see, I personally solved this dilemma for myself, I try to enjoy it! I personally try to have fun in this freak show that I've been invited to. I accepted the fact that we can't and won't have an effect on the outcome, the owners of this country are openly driving the bus and we all are in the back seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Cthulhu said:


> Look brother, This country is really finished. I mean it really is technically finished, It's just the matter of playing the end game. You can see it, You can smell it, Anyone who can't see it or smell it doesn't understand. There's a medical term doctors use in hospitals when a person has no future left on this planet and he can't be helped anymore, They put on the chart "Circling The Drain". And that's what we're doing, We are slowly circling the drain, And now the circles get smaller and they get faster.
> That's why all these politician a-holes are sending their property and children overseas, Cause they can see it, they can smell it. And you see, I personally solved this dilemma for myself, I try to enjoy it! I personally try to have fun in this freak show that I've been invited to. I accepted the fact that we can't and won't have an effect on the outcome, the owners of this country are openly driving the bus and we all are in the back seat.



The sad reality.
This is what happens when a government does not care about its own country or people. The country ends in ruin. Everyone is fleeing Iran.

All the thieves and corrupt are buying property in Canada, and building Skyscrapers in Toronto with Iranian peoples money. The largest skyscraper in Toronto is building built by a thief. They know theirs no future in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Cthulhu said:


> Look brother, This country is really finished. I mean it really is technically finished, It's just the matter of playing the end game. You can see it, You can smell it, Anyone who can't see it or smell it doesn't understand. There's a medical term doctors use in hospitals when a person has no future left on this planet and he can't be helped anymore, They put on the chart "Circling The Drain". And that's what we're doing, We are slowly circling the drain, And now the circles get smaller and they get faster.
> That's why all these politician a-holes are sending their property and children overseas, Cause they can see it, they can smell it. And you see, I personally solved this dilemma for myself, I try to enjoy it! I personally try to have fun in this freak show that I've been invited to. I accepted the fact that we can't and won't have an effect on the outcome, the owners of this country are openly driving the bus and we all are in the back seat.



Bro. Why are you saying this? Iran is still young and the future for Iran looks bright. ISIS is defeated in Iraq and Syria. I know most Iranians are against the government funding Iraq and Syria against ISIS but you have to understand that if we didn't fight ISIS in Syria and Iraq, we would have to fight them in Iran. Now, we just have to find a way to fix the water problems.


----------



## Stryker1982

Stryker1982 said:


> The sad reality.
> This is what happens when a government does not care about its own country or people. The country ends in ruin. Everyone is fleeing Iran.



All the theives


mangekyousharingan said:


> Bro. Why are you saying this? Iran is still young and the future for Iran looks bright. ISIS is defeated in Iraq and Syria. I know most Iranians are against the government funding Iraq and Syria against ISIS but you have to understand that if we didn't fight ISIS in Syria and Iraq, we would have to fight them in Iran. Now, we just have to find a way to fix the water problems.



Who cares about ISIS, what about IRAN!. The huge poverty, the water crisis, Urmia only has 5% water left. Isfahan has lost all its water, and it now polluted with dust and dirt from the wind. Oil driven economy. How do you not see these problems. ISIS was a tiny and pathetic threat. What does destruction of ISIS have to do with Iran's future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Stryker1982 said:


> All the theives
> 
> 
> Who cares about ISIS, what about IRAN!. The huge poverty, the water crisis, Urmia only has 5% water left. Isfahan has lost all its water, and it now polluted with dust and dirt from the wind. Oil driven economy. How do you not see these problems. ISIS was a tiny and pathetic threat. What does destruction of ISIS have to do with Iran's future.



I say again, if we didn't defeat ISIS in Iraq and Syria we would have to fight them in Iran, and not only ISIS but US and Israel too. You either fail to see the big picture or you simply don't care. Where do you think all our money went? Now that ISIS is defeated and we don't need to spend all our money in Syria and Iraq, the government can focus on the other problems you mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

mangekyousharingan said:


> I say again, if we didn't defeat ISIS in Iraq and Syria we would have to fight them in Iran, and not only ISIS but US and Israel too. You either fail to see the big picture or you simply don't care. Where do you think all our money went? Now that ISIS is defeated and we don't need to spend all our money in Syria and Iraq, the government can focus on the other problems you mentioned.



"Where do you think all our money went? Now that ISIS is defeated and we don't need to spend all our money in Syria and Iraq, the government can focus on the other problems you mentioned"

Lol you actually believe that? When has this ever happened. *Their is always a new war to fight.* Read a history book. No my friend. Our money is going to European banks that fund their own infrastructure. Not to Iran. Fighting ISIS does not cost alot considering the Iraqis and Syrians were the ones on the front line with 10'000s killed. They fit most of the costs and Iran supported them. You can put the blame on ISIS all you want, but its no excuse for the last 10 years of failure. Are you so blind or arrogant to see that you prioritize ISIS over Irans water crisis or poverty issues. Iran should always be number one priority, and secondary would be supporting our allies. You are hardly Iranain if you think Iran should send money to allies over their own domestic poverty and water issues to help encourage prosperity and growth *of OUR OWN PEOPLE*, and now its to late. Iran is finished and all the rich are leaving because they know it too.

ISIS is an ant, and if you believe that Iran would have to fight ISIS in Iran then you have been fooled. ISIS would've never even been able to even take baghdad with millions of shia's in it. Iran could level Raqqa in one night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Stryker1982 said:


> "Where do you think all our money went? Now that ISIS is defeated and we don't need to spend all our money in Syria and Iraq, the government can focus on the other problems you mentioned"
> 
> Lol you actually believe that? When has this ever happened. *Their is always a new war to fight.* Read a history book. No my friend. Our money is going to European banks that fund their own infrastructure. Not to Iran. Fighting ISIS does not cost alot considering the Iraqis and Syrians were the ones on the front line with 10'000s killed. They fit most of the costs and Iran supported them. You can put the blame on ISIS all you want, but its no excuse for the last 10 years of failure. Are you so blind or arrogant to see that you prioritize ISIS over Irans water crisis or poverty issues. Iran should always be number one priority, and secondary would be supporting our allies. You are hardly Iranain if you think Iran should send money to allies over their own domestic poverty and water issues to help encourage prosperity and growth *of OUR OWN PEOPLE*, and now its to late. Iran is finished and all the rich are leaving because they know it too.
> 
> ISIS is an ant, and if you believe that Iran would have to fight ISIS in Iran then you have been fooled. ISIS would've never even been able to even take baghdad with millions of shia's in it. Iran could level Raqqa in one night.



I strongly disagree with everything you said. Except for Iran is nr1 priority


----------



## Cthulhu

mangekyousharingan said:


> Bro. Why are you saying this? Iran is still young and the future for Iran looks bright. ISIS is defeated in Iraq and Syria. I know most Iranians are against the government funding Iraq and Syria against ISIS but you have to understand that if we didn't fight ISIS in Syria and Iraq, we would have to fight them in Iran. Now, we just have to find a way to fix the water problems.


Look man, I wish what I've said was wrong but it's not.We are dealing with the problems that are really un-solvable, And if they were, we don't have the money nor the man to solve them, So things are going to end the only way they can end.


----------



## mangekyo

Cthulhu said:


> Look man, I wish what I've said was wrong but it's not.We are dealing with the problems that are really un-solvable, And if they were, we don't have the money nor the man to solve them, So things are going to end the only way they can end.



There are many ways to fix this problem and if we can get a break from US sanctions and funding of terrorists, we have the money and man to fix it too. We have had bigger problems before, just look at our history. No matter what happened, no matter how big the problem was, Iran always survived. I don't know if its true or government propaganda but look at this video 






And this link about Lake Urmia

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/124259/Lake-Urmia-comes-back-to-life-slowly-but-surely

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

mangekyousharingan said:


> I strongly disagree with everything you said. Except for Iran is nr1 priority



Fair enough, but think about this. When the government doesn't have enough money to build a canal to Yazd to give life to the dead region you know their is a serious problem my friend. The lack of water in Iran will literally destroy Iran in 5-10 years you must understand this. We can't afford to fight the Yankees and prosper. The Americans are laughing at us because our environment is dying and a country without water or nature will die. Fighting to protect Irans' very very valuable water supply and rebuilding life into these drought ridden regions is a must and will be a victory against the U.S and Israel which want to see Iran destroyed. You must understand this. The bastard Neo-cons in America cheer when they see Iran's water lose.



mangekyousharingan said:


> There are many ways to fix this problem and if we can get a break from US sanctions and funding of terrorists, we have the money and man to fix it too. We have had bigger problems before, just look at our history. No matter what happened, no matter how big the problem was, Iran always survived. I don't know if its true or government propaganda but look at this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this link about Lake Urmia
> 
> https://en.mehrnews.com/news/124259/Lake-Urmia-comes-back-to-life-slowly-but-surely



I hope this is real and if it is, we should be pouring money into it.


----------



## mangekyo

This goes for many people on this forum. Stop spreading fake news that
government and mullahs are fleeing Iran


Stryker1982 said:


> Fair enough, but think about this. When the government doesn't have enough money to build a canal to Yazd to give life to the dead region you know their is a serious problem my friend. The lack of water in Iran will literally destroy Iran in 5-10 years you must understand this. We can't afford to fight the Yankees and prosper. The Americans are laughing at us because our environment is dying and they no a country without water or nature will die. Fighting to protect Irans' very very valuable water supply and rebuilding life into these drought ridden regions is a victory against the U.S and Israel which want to see Iran destroyed. You must understand this.



I believe the government is too busy fighting Israeli and American threats, I do believe that ISIS was made to remove Iranian influence over Syria and destroy the supply route to Hezbollah. I do also believe that the only reason Iran arms Hezbollah is to play a wildcard. If USA attacks Iran, we destroy Israel. If they can remove our supply line and influence in those two countries, they can destroy us.

Who are the sanctions hurting? The mullahs? No, Its hurting our people and country. If any western country had the same water problems as Iran, the whole world would help them and fix it within a few months or years. They are doing whatever they can to destroy us, and yes our government is corrupt as F, but what are we going to do when we are being attacked from every corner and every way possible?

At least think of it this way, If Iran really dries up, people will F up the mullahs, they know it, they are scared to death about this. Where are they going to run? If they go to Syria or Lebanon, Israelis will kill them in seconds. They have nowhere to go, they have to fix the water problems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

mangekyousharingan said:


> This goes for many people on this forum. Stop spreading fake news that
> 
> 
> I believe the government is too busy fighting Israeli and American threats, I do believe that ISIS was made to remove Iranian influence over Syria and destroy the supply route to Hezbollah. I do also believe that the only reason Iran arms Hezbollah is to play a wildcard. If USA attacks Iran, we destroy Israel. If they can remove our supply line and influence in those two countries, they can destroy us.



I 100% agree with you here. ISIS was created to remove Iran from the region, and Hezbollah is an important friend and ally of Iran and a valuable asset against Israel and American aggression.




mangekyousharingan said:


> Who are the sanctions hurting? The mullahs? No, Its hurting our people and country. If any western country had the same water problems as Iran, the whole world would help them and fix it within a few months or years. They are doing whatever they can to destroy us, and yes our government is corrupt as F, but what are we going to do when we are being attacked from every corner and every way possible?



We can talk about how the insane amount of corrupting is seriously hurting Iran and this corruption could've been used to solve some of Iran's problems. In Canada, I'm sure you know Khavari stole billions of dollars and fled to Toronto. 2 Billion dollars could've made alot of difference in Irans infrastructure. This is what pisses me off. Government needs to be accountable for the thefts that occur under it, or their are consequences.




mangekyousharingan said:


> At least think of it this way, If Iran really dries up, people will F up the mullahs, they know it, they are scared to death about this. Where are they going to run? If they go to Syria or Lebanon, Israelis will kill them in seconds. They have nowhere to go, they have to fix the water problems



This is probably true, but by this point it would be to late. I agree though, the government has no choice but to improve itself or it will be in alot of trouble. I fear it might be too late in a few years. Urmia is almost gone.


----------



## mangekyo

Stryker1982 said:


> We can talk about how the insane amount of corrupting is seriously hurting Iran and this corruption could've been used to solve some of Iran's problems. In Canada, I'm sure you know Khavari stole billions of dollars and fled to Toronto. 2 Billion dollars could've made alot of difference in Irans infrastructure. This is what pisses me off. Government needs to be accountable for the thefts and occur under it or their are consequences.



2 billion dollars is probably only a fraction of whats been stolen from Iran. Yes the government should do something about it, I really don't understand why they cant fight corruption in a country like Iran where there literally is no law and police can do whatever they want.



Stryker1982 said:


> This is probably true, but by this point it would be to late. I agree though, the government has no choice but to improve itself or it will be in alot of trouble. I fear it might be too late in a few years. Urmia is almost gone.



Its not too late, and according to the link I posted, Lake Urmia is slowly recovering. I am from Urmia btw. I used to swim there with my family when I was a kid. I almost drowned there once because I fell asleep on my back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

yavar said:


>


خدا حفظش کنه این بزرگ مرد رو 

ما امنیت ایران رو مدیون امثال ایشون هستیم

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pin gu

*سه درخواست روسای کمیسیون‌های مجلس از وزیر اقتصاد/ از صادرات مواد خام معدنی مالیات نگیرید*

به گزارش خبرنگار اقتصادی خبرگزاری فارس، روسای 5 کمیسیون مجلس شامل محمدرضا پورابراهمی رئیس کمیسیون اقتصادی، غلامرضا تاجگردون رئیس کمیسیون برنامه و بودجه، حمیدرضا فولادگر رئیس کمیسیون ویژه حمیات از تولید ملی، عزیز اکبریان رئیس کمیسیون صنایع و معادن و داوود محمد رئیس کمیسیون اصل 90 قانون اساسی خطاب به وزیر اقتصاد و رئیس سازمان امور اقتصادی برای توقف اخذ مالیات از صادرات مواد معدنی نامه نوشتند.

http://www.farsnews.com/newstext.php?nn=13961128001675

ta in aghayon namayendehay majles ma hastand niaz be doshman to in mamlekat nist 

hala dardeshon chie ? 

chera maliate 10% sang ahano mikhayn bokonin 15% dar toole 2 sale ayande .


----------



## Śakra

What happened to my dost @2800?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Just in news come that Aseman Tehran-Yasuj flight went missing.
It had around 60 passenger so my guess is it was one of its ATR72-200 or ATR72-500. My guess is ATR72-200 as they are roughly 10 years older and half of them are out of comission


----------



## Dinky

RIP, My condolences


----------



## N_Al40

Wow, just wow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965165196900741120
The fact that SL Khamenei is openly acknowledging this is astonishing. It's a stark departure from his 2009 rhetoric of "Go home...or else". Also makes the SL appear more human and not an infallible figure.

To me, this represents a few things:

1.) SL Khamenei knows that the revolutionary fervor that has encompassed Iran since 1979 is softening, or is at the least, manifesting itself in a new form that the Iranian youth find acceptable.

2.) SL Khamenei, by saying this, understands that as 70% of the population is under the age of 33; the current status-quo of elder clerics shoving their interpretation of Islam down the throats of the Iranian populace will only lead to backlash.

3.) SL Khamenei is also realizing that the IRGC Intelligence's recent operations in collaboration with the judiciary and resulting 'Prison Suicides' is starting to piss people off, is undermining Rouhani (and hence the democratic pillar of the IRI), and is genuinely unjust. Could this lead to him reforming the judiciary? Sacking Larijani? Curtailing IRGC influence? Who knows.

4.) Finally, it shows that the culture of constructive criticism is making inroads in Iran, and that his previous statements of "I don't mind criticism", is now in full display and aren't simply being said as domestic rhetoric to calm a potential fiery domestic upheaval. Maybe Ahmedinajad's recent outburst also helped facilitate this. 

He has openly stated that some people don't admire him, that the judiciary is lagging behind, and that "justice" must be served adequately. All this is a first from the SL. 

IRI officials and leaders can be flexible; and often times, it's the most clean and genuine officials who are. The reason is simple: Iran is their only home. They (unlike corrupt officials who steal state money and buy homes in Canada) have nowhere else to go. So for them, when shit hits the fan, they will finally acknowledge the will of the people and act accordingly.


----------



## yavar

*Israel PM Netanyahu threat, anti-Iran remarks MSC اسرائیل نتانیاهو تهدید و اظهارات ضد ایران آلمان*


----------



## yavar

*Iran IRGC Quds Haj Qasem Soleimani on Hatamikia movies ایران سپاه قدس قاسم سلیمانی درباره حاتمی‌کیا*


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

I wanted to say this for a while now and before anyone thinks im pro Israel/Pro Zionist or Pro Shah, Im not and I hate Israel so now that i got that out of the way lets continue.

What I want to say is one of the biggest mistakes IR-Iran is making and continues to make to today is being so hostile towards Israel. It is ok to be against the United States since both Russia and China are against US influence, but Israel is in a completely different situation. The reason for this is that there is no major superpower today that is against Israel. Russia is great friends with Israel, China has great relations with Israel and the third Israel consulate is about to be opened in mainland China, Europe has great relations with Israel, I dont need to explain the United States. Also the new coming superpower India also has great relations with Israel and recently is about to help them drill oil in Israeli waters. As you can see Iran has no major backers against Israel.

Now lets talk about regional powers. Egypt and Jordan have peace deals with Israel and Egypt is helping to blockade Gaza. The Gulf states have no ambitions to overthrow the Israeli State and what we have seen from recent reports is that they have had secret meetings/deals between eachother. The arab powers arent even hostile towards Israel so why should Iran be. Pakistan is preoccupied with India.

There has already been multiple intifada's in Palestinian Territories and nothing was achieved. So what the hell is Iran trying to do!? you can forget major arms deals with Russia and China as they wont sell them to Iran as to not hurt their relations with Israel. Nothing Has been achieved of being so anti Israel other than creating so many enemies and damaging Iran.
*
IR-Iran needs to understand it cant save the worlds Muslims as much as it wants and that is ok. 

In conclusion, I feel like there should be a peace deal between Iran and Israel*


----------



## SALMAN F

Long live shah Ismail

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N_Al40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965976340959846400
Honestly I never thought I'd say this; but the Saudi's aren't even worthy of the title Human.

Can we launch a salvo of Emad's and Sejjil BM please? 

Anyone else on board?

My Persian ethno-nationalism has literally just skyrocketed lool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

N_Al40 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965976340959846400
> Honestly I never thought I'd say this; but the Saudi's aren't even worthy of the title Human.
> 
> Can we launch a salvo of Emad's and Sejjil BM please?
> 
> Anyone else on board?
> 
> My Persian ethno-nationalism has literally just skyrocketed lool



Their a bunch of animals. They didn't also hold silences for countries that were victims of terrorist attacks in the past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura

They also behaved the same way in Australia a couple of months ago for the victims of the attack in London.

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ore-minutes-silence-for-london-attack-victims


----------



## Cthulhu

*Mohammad Esfahani - Lale Ashegh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Cthulhu said:


> *Mohammad Esfahani - Lale Ashegh*


خیلی مرد بودن
با دست خالی جنگیدن غیرت میخواد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

SubWater said:


> خیلی مرد بودن
> با دست خالی جنگیدن غیرت میخواد


Man, I really don't know why but every time i listen to this music it makes me cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bardy

To the guys saying Irans finished, are you in Iran? Or whens the last time you visited?


----------



## yavar




----------



## Cthulhu

*!!!لعنت خدا بر شیطون، واردات ١٦٠تن كود انساني از تركيه*
http://www.pishkhaan.net/news/72892...ils&utm_source=page_map&utm_medium=JahanSanat


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> *!!!لعنت خدا بر شیطون، واردات ١٦٠تن كود انساني از تركيه*
> http://www.pishkhaan.net/news/72892/?t=رییس خانه صنعت از واردات غیرضروری پرده برداشت:&utm_campaign=newsdetails&utm_source=page_map&utm_medium=JahanSanat


خخخخخ
افتخار دولت روحانی واردات گه و ککه از ترکیه

یعنی 80 میلیون ایرانی !!!! این توهین به فاضلاب های خودمانه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Bardy said:


> To the guys saying Irans finished, are you in Iran? Or whens the last time you visited?


I am in Iran.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

ساخت پیشران هسته‌ای دریایی: ایران به آمریکا پاتک زد
‫حسن روحانی در نامه‌ای به رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی، دستور برنامه‌ریزی برای طراحی و ساخت پیشران هسته‌ای را به منظور بهره‌گیری در حوزه حمل‌ونقل دریایی، با همکاری مراکز علمی و تحقیقاتی و مطالعه و طراحی تولید سوخت مصرفی پیشران هسته‌ای را صادر کرد، چراکه با توجه به تمدید اخیر قانون تحریم‌های ایران (آیسا)، دولت آمریکا نسبت به اجرای تعهدات خود در برجام تعلّل و اهمال کرده است. با این حال روسیه و آمریکا اقدام ایران را مغایر توافق‌نامه هسته‌ای میان ایران و پنج به علاوه یک ندانسته‌اند.
تصویر ساخت فناوری پیشران هسته‌ای کلید خورد
پیشران هسته‌ای چیست

پیشران، بخش محرک یک موتور است که با توجه به محل استفاده یا سوخت مصرفی آن طبقه‌بندی می‌شود. پیشران‌های هسته‌ای از سوخت‌های هسته‌ای غنی‌شده استفاده می‌کنند. پیشران هسته‌ای مورد استفاده در انواع کشتی‌ها و زیردریایی‌ها پیشران هسته‌ای دریایی نام دارد. سوخت‌های شیمیایی سنگین هستند و فضای زیادی را در کشتی‌ها و زیردریایی‌ها اشغال می‌کنند. از سوی دیگر، عمل سوختگیری باید با فواصل زمانی کم انجام شود و کشتی یا زیردریایی نمی‌تواند مسافت زیادی از محل سوختگیری فاصله بگیرد. مدت زمان زیر آب ماندن زیردریایی و سرعت آن هم با سوخت‌های فسیلی بسیار محدود می‌شود.

اهمیت کشتی‌های اتمی برای اقتصاد ایران

حدود نود درصد تجارت کشورمان از طریق دریا انجام می‌گیرد و تقریبا همه نفت ایران با کشتی‌های نفتکش منتقل می‌شود. کشتی‌های باری و نفتکش ایرانی هر سال مسافت‌های زیادی می‌پیمایند. مسافت بندرعباس، مهم‌ترین بندر تجاری ایران تا بندر شانگهای در چین، یازده هزار کیلومتر است.

بنابراین، اگر سوخت هسته‌ای جایگزین سوخت فسیلی شود، می‌توان بازدهی سفرهای تجاری را به حداکثر رساند. ولی صبر کنید؛ آمار نشان می‌دهد که تاکنون فقط چهار کشتی اتمی تجاری در دنیا ساخته شده که در حال حاضر، فقط یکی از آنها مشغول فعالیت است. به نظر می‌رسد، تلاش کشورهای توسعه‌یافته بیشتر بر استفاده نظامی از فناوری هسته‌ای در دریا متمرکز است.همچنین امریکا نگرانی بسیار خود را در مورد سوخت جدیدی که ایران قادر به کشف آن شده ابراز کرده طبق گزارشات میدانی ایران ساخت پیشران هسته ای را برای به ثمر رساندن سوخت جدید خود میداند طبق گزارش رویترز این نوع سوخت به مثال هیبرید میماند که برای سرعت از پیشران هسته ای و برای ماندن در دریا تا روزهای بسیار زیاد اما باسرعت کم از سوخت جدیدش استفاده می کند . سازمان ان اس ای اعلام کرد امریکا به شدت این مسئله را دنبال میکند













◢
THU FEB 22, 2018 / 11:08 AM EST
*Iran stays within main limits of nuclear deal, IAEA report shows*
Reuters Staff
_




FILE PHOTO: A display featuring missiles and a portrait of Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei is seen at Baharestan Square in Tehran, Iran September 27, 2017. Picture taken September 27, 2017. Nazanin Tabatabaee Yazdi/TIMA via
REUTERS

(Reuters) - Iran has stayed within the main restrictions on its nuclear activities imposed by a 2015 deal with major powers, a confidential quarterly report by the U.N. atomic watchdog seen by Reuters showed on Thursday.

The Islamic Republic did not exceed limits on its stocks of low-enriched uranium and heavy water, and did not enrich uranium beyond a limit of 3.67 percent purity mandated by the agreement, which also lifted international sanctions against Tehran.

The deal was designed to extend the time Iran would need to build a nuclear bomb, if it so chose, to roughly a year from a few months. The agreement has been heavily criticized by U.S. President Donald Trump, who has called on European allies and Congress to help fix what he calls its "flaws".

ADVERTISEMENT

The report added that Iran had told the agency by letter of a decision that "has been taken to construct naval nuclear propulsion in future".

The IAEA had requested "further clarifications and amplifications", adding that if a decision had been reached to build new facilities for naval nuclear propulsion, it needed to supply initial design information.

Iran had yet to respond, the report added.



(Reporting by Francois Murphy; editing by Mark Heinrich)
_


----------



## yavar




----------



## OldTwilight

https://www.khabaronline.ir/detail/757394/World/diplomacy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon

Do not put Ayas of holy Quran or you will get banned for one week:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> Do not put Ayas of holy Quran or you will get banned for one week:
> 
> View attachment 455878
> 
> View attachment 455877


Why. Your threads are keeping get deleted like Nader shah thread and the nuclear deal thread this is annoying


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> Why. Your threads are keeping get deleted like Nader shah thread and the nuclear deal thread this is annoying


I deleted them myself, because it became a flaming thread.

The nuclear deal fiasco I will post that healthy article tomorrow in this beneficial thread:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-end-of-the-deal-hopes-delusions-and-treasons.427176/page-37

Ps. This creature harmed Iran more than ever in history of our planet:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> I deleted them myself, because it became a flaming thread.
> 
> The nuclear deal fiasco I will post that healthy article tomorrow in this beneficial thread:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-end-of-the-deal-hopes-delusions-and-treasons.427176/page-37
> 
> Ps. This creature harmed Iran more than ever in history of our planet:
> 
> View attachment 456107


He can team up with the hateful creature full moon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> He can team up with the hateful creature full moon


He is even worse than full moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> He is even worse than full moon.


I don't know but some astronologists(future tellers) say that there is a big war coming to Iran

The banksters and imperialists hate Iran or anyone that's oppose them Qaddafi and saddam were good example despite the fact they did everything to avoid war 

Iran would be destroyed with or without the nuclear deal this is the reality of the western zio dogs
This video from 2018 






This article from 2013
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/iran/2013-11-24/rouhanis-gorbachev-moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

Look at this bullsh!t lol, can you believe it? majority of Arabs dont even give a crap anymore about Israel especially those in egypt(the biggest arab country in the world) who is helping Israel blockade qaza, so why the hell should Iran give a crap anymore!. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967780470464417792

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

*Saudi reshuffles top military posts, adds a woman deputy minister*

DUBAI (Reuters) - Saudi Arabia’s King Salman reshuffled some of the kingdom’s top military officers and several deputy ministers on Monday in a broad shakeup seen as elevating younger officials in key economic and security areas.

The chief of staff was retired and replaced by First Lieutenant General Fayyad bin Hamed al-Ruwayli while new chiefs were appointed to the country’s air defense and land forces, according to royal decrees published by state media.

Several new deputies in economic and security-related ministries as well as a handful of new city mayors were appointed, including Tamadur bint Youssef al-Ramah as deputy labor minister, a rare senior post for a woman in the deeply conservative kingdom.

The decrees also included the appointment of three deputy governors from among the descendants of Princes Ahmed, Talal and Muqrin - brothers of King Salman, some of whom may have felt sidelined by recent changes since his accession to the throne in 2015.

One of them, new deputy governor of Asir province, Prince Turki bin Talal, is the brother of billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, who was detained in the government’s anti-corruption campaign and only released last month.

The way Saudi Arabia is run has seen major changes under 32-year-old Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, who rocketed to the heights of power from near obscurity after his father became king following the death of King Abdullah in 2015 and is pushing big economic and social reforms.

He is popular with many Saudi youths, who make up the vast majority of the population, but has irked some with his unconventional approach, including a palace coup last summer in which he pushed out his cousin to become heir to the throne.

Saudi analyst Ahmed al-Towayan, speaking on Saudi state television, said the new appointments were “pumping young blood” into local government while elevating young commanders into top military posts.

_We welcome such foolishness into the ranks of our enemies..._


----------



## Stryker1982

N_Al40 said:


> *Saudi reshuffles top military posts, adds a woman deputy minister*
> 
> DUBAI (Reuters) - Saudi Arabia’s King Salman reshuffled some of the kingdom’s top military officers and several deputy ministers on Monday in a broad shakeup seen as elevating younger officials in key economic and security areas.
> 
> The chief of staff was retired and replaced by First Lieutenant General Fayyad bin Hamed al-Ruwayli while new chiefs were appointed to the country’s air defense and land forces, according to royal decrees published by state media.
> 
> Several new deputies in economic and security-related ministries as well as a handful of new city mayors were appointed, including Tamadur bint Youssef al-Ramah as deputy labor minister, a rare senior post for a woman in the deeply conservative kingdom.
> 
> The decrees also included the appointment of three deputy governors from among the descendants of Princes Ahmed, Talal and Muqrin - brothers of King Salman, some of whom may have felt sidelined by recent changes since his accession to the throne in 2015.
> 
> One of them, new deputy governor of Asir province, Prince Turki bin Talal, is the brother of billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, who was detained in the government’s anti-corruption campaign and only released last month.
> 
> The way Saudi Arabia is run has seen major changes under 32-year-old Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, who rocketed to the heights of power from near obscurity after his father became king following the death of King Abdullah in 2015 and is pushing big economic and social reforms.
> 
> He is popular with many Saudi youths, who make up the vast majority of the population, but has irked some with his unconventional approach, including a palace coup last summer in which he pushed out his cousin to become heir to the throne.
> 
> Saudi analyst Ahmed al-Towayan, speaking on Saudi state television, said the new appointments were “pumping young blood” into local government while elevating young commanders into top military posts.
> 
> _We welcome such foolishness into the ranks of our enemies..._




I can't tell who's dumber, Our commanders in the Iranian army who are more interested in martyrdom and Iranian deaths than winning, or Saudi promoting young kids as top military commanders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

N_Al40 said:


> *Saudi reshuffles top military posts, adds a woman deputy minister*
> 
> DUBAI (Reuters) - Saudi Arabia’s King Salman reshuffled some of the kingdom’s top military officers and several deputy ministers on Monday in a broad shakeup seen as elevating younger officials in key economic and security areas.
> 
> The chief of staff was retired and replaced by First Lieutenant General Fayyad bin Hamed al-Ruwayli while new chiefs were appointed to the country’s air defense and land forces, according to royal decrees published by state media.
> 
> Several new deputies in economic and security-related ministries as well as a handful of new city mayors were appointed, including Tamadur bint Youssef al-Ramah as deputy labor minister, a rare senior post for a woman in the deeply conservative kingdom.
> 
> The decrees also included the appointment of three deputy governors from among the descendants of Princes Ahmed, Talal and Muqrin - brothers of King Salman, some of whom may have felt sidelined by recent changes since his accession to the throne in 2015.
> 
> One of them, new deputy governor of Asir province, Prince Turki bin Talal, is the brother of billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, who was detained in the government’s anti-corruption campaign and only released last month.
> 
> The way Saudi Arabia is run has seen major changes under 32-year-old Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, who rocketed to the heights of power from near obscurity after his father became king following the death of King Abdullah in 2015 and is pushing big economic and social reforms.
> 
> He is popular with many Saudi youths, who make up the vast majority of the population, but has irked some with his unconventional approach, including a palace coup last summer in which he pushed out his cousin to become heir to the throne.
> 
> Saudi analyst Ahmed al-Towayan, speaking on Saudi state television, said the new appointments were “pumping young blood” into local government while elevating young commanders into top military posts.
> 
> _We welcome such foolishness into the ranks of our enemies..._


Maybe it's a good change for KSA army.


Stryker1982 said:


> I can't tell who's dumber, Our commanders in the Iranian army who are more interested in martyrdom and Iranian deaths than winning, or Saudi promoting young kids as top military commanders.


They also allowed the women to join the army, Not sure about this being a positive change though.
http://www.newsweek.com/saudi-arabian-women-can-now-join-army-if-they-meet-12-requirements-820686


----------



## N_Al40

Cthulhu said:


> Maybe it's a good change for KSA army.
> 
> They also allowed the women to join the army, Not sure about this being a positive change though.
> http://www.newsweek.com/saudi-arabian-women-can-now-join-army-if-they-meet-12-requirements-820686



Promoting spoiled young Saudi princes with no battlefield experience and promoted so that they don't feel "Sidelined by MBS"; probably isn't a good combination or change for the KSA army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

TOI
SHARE


World
*US-Saudi atomic energy agreement complicated by Iran deal*
AP | Feb 27, 2018, 13:01 IST
_




AP
WASHINGTON: The Trump administration is opening talks with Saudi Arabia on a potentially lucrative atomic energy agreement that's inextricably linked to an Obama-era nuclear deal with Iran. At stake: billions of dollars in contracts for US companies and bigger questions about America's ability to keep friend and foe alike from reaching nuclear weapons capability.
Energy Secretary Rick Perry will lead an interagency US delegation to talks with the Saudis in London on Friday, two administration officials and three outside advisers said. The meeting comes as the Arab powerhouse explores a civilian nuclear energy program, possibly without restrictions on uranium enrichment and reprocessing that would be required under a US cooperation deal.

But there's a catch: The Saudis have indicated they might accept such curbs if a separate nuclear deal with its arch-foe Iran is tightened, according to the officials, who spoke on condition of anonymity because they weren't authorized to speak publicly on the matter.

The separate negotiations, over Saudi and Iranian nuclear capabilities, put American officials in the middle of the great balance-of-power of the modern Middle East. The Saudis are loath to sign away their ability to move closer to bomb-making capability while Iran is bound by a 2015 nuclear accord that will become increasingly lenient next decade.

When President Barack Obama blessed the nuclear compromise with Tehran, his officials insisted they weren't weakening nonproliferation standards for everyone else. But that difficult task has fallen to President Donald Trump. And the Saudis, among his closest allies, are now asking a simple question: If Iran can enrich, why can't we?

"Our objective is we want to have the same rights as other countries," Saudi Foreign Minister Adel al-Jubeir said this month at a security conference in Munich.



At issue on Perry's trip is what's known as a "123 agreement." Without one, US nuclear energy firms like Westinghouse would lose out on business opportunities with the Saudis. American officials and outside advisers said the Saudis have dangled the prospect of such contracts if new restrictions are imposed on Iran's nuclear activity.

Trump shares many of the Saudi concerns over the Iran deal, which he's called the worst ever and repeatedly threatened to walk away from. In January, he vowed he wouldn't issue more waivers of US sanctions _ an Iran deal requirement _ unless it's amended to prevent Tehran from gradually resuming a variety of currently banned nuclear activities.

Such talks, primarily with Europe, are thus taking on added importance ahead of a mid-May deadline for more Trump waivers.

Trump has identified four specific problems that must be addressed, including two not covered by the deal: Expiration dates on some nuclear restrictions, inspection rules for Iranian military sites, ballistic missile work and Iranian activity in countries around the Middle East — where it has helped Syria's government in a civil war and aided Yemeni rebels in another.

A team led by the State Department's policy planning chief Brian Hook has met twice recently with European officials, in London last month and Paris last week. It's seeking Europe's commitment to re-impose sanctions with the US if Iran violates a new set of nuclear restrictions. A third meeting is set for Berlin in March.

British, French and German official have been receptive to the ideas, according to the US officials and advisers. The focus is on a supplemental agreement addressing Trump's concerns without unravelling the original Iran deal, padded by European promises to consider tougher responses and sanctions for Iranian missile activity, support for Hezbollah and other non-nuclear matters.



As it is now, Iran can use thousands of centrifuges and enrich uranium, albeit to levels far short of weapons-grade material. Under 123 agreements, foreign countries can buy US nuclear technology and the nuclear know-how that comes with it if they agree not to enrich uranium and reprocess plutonium. Both can be used for nuclear weapons fuel.

The irony that an agreement designed to prevent Iran from obtaining a nuclear weapon lets it do more than its rivals isn't lost on Saudi Arabia — or other countries that have voluntarily limited the scope of their programs. At least 23 countries have such agreements with Washington, including South Korea, South Africa and Vietnam.

The United Arab Emirates entered into a 123 agreement with the US in 2009, one of the strictest ever reached. When the Iran deal was reached, the Emirati ambassador to Washington told Congress his country "no longer felt bound" by provisions preventing the UAE from enriching.

While Trump has aggressively courted the Saudi government, seeing the Sunni-led powerhouse as a bulwark against Shiite Iran, there is near universal agreement among national security experts that allowing any country to introduce nuclear weapons in the volatile Middle East would be a terrible idea. Currently, the only Mideast country believed to possess a nuclear arsenal is Israel.

But there are also concerns a US-Saudi disagreement will lead the kingdom to turn to US rivals Russia and China, whose state-owned nuclear companies are competing to build reactors in Saudi Arabia. That would give the United States even less insight into Saudi Arabia's nuclear activities in the future.

The overlapping issues have Iran deal opponents insisting tougher rules on Iran is the easiest solution.

"A fix puts the administration in a much better position with the Saudis," said Mark Dubowitz of the Foundation for the Defense of Democracies. "It's a critical step in demanding adherence to the `gold standard' as opposed to the Iran standard."
*TOP COMMENT*
 
Why would Trump take the moral high ground that nuke tech shouldn't be introduced into the ME given its volatility? He is a businessman and would not quite like the idea of US companies losing out on Saudi contracts. Saudi are sure to approach China or Russia for it if US declines. His reaction to the climate change agreement is a clear indication. He didn't take the moral high ground then why would he take now?

مقامات عربستانی ها هنوز نیروگاه هسته ای نزدن دارن از حق داشتن غنیسازی بدون محدودیت نه مثل ایران با محدودیت و داشتن بمب بحث میکنند 
_


----------



## Cthulhu

So, They did a survey in Sharif University of Technology this week (I think it was a part of a nationwide survey), Two of the questions were:
1) Are you sexually attracted to people of your own sex? (Are you are homosexual?)
2) Are sexually attracted to both men and women? (Are you Bisexual?)


----------



## N_Al40

Cthulhu said:


> So, They did a survey in Sharif University of Technology this week (I think it was a part of a nationwide survey), Two of the questions were:
> 1) Are you sexually attracted to people of your own sex? (Are you are homosexual?)
> 2) Are sexually attracted to both men and women? (Are you Bisexual?)



Well that's new...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agarrao a las kalandrakas

@yavar, tell us a little about Syria. What about US/SDF operations in east Euphrates? What about retaliation by Axis of Resistance?
What about Golan front?
Now Gouta front will be a bloodbath ...


----------



## Dinky

Cthulhu said:


> So, They did a survey in Sharif University of Technology this week (I think it was a part of a nationwide survey), Two of the questions were:
> 1) Are you sexually attracted to people of your own sex? (Are you are homosexual?)
> 2) Are sexually attracted to both men and women? (Are you Bisexual?)


What was the point of the survey if i may ask?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

Dinky said:


> What was the point of the survey if i may ask?



That's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## OldTwilight

Dinky said:


> What was the point of the survey if i may ask?


if its done by reformists , then they just want to find their future pawn and of curse some spy for their western masters ....


----------



## Dinky

OldTwilight said:


> if its done by reformists , then they just want to find their future pawn and of curse some spy for their western masters ....


Maybe the reformists are looking for a homosexual as their future leader lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Cthulhu

Dinky said:


> What was the point of the survey if i may ask?


It was a 9 pages survey, every page had about 30 questions, asking questions about several different subjects, Like how well do you sleep, how well do you eat, do you use any drugs, some psychological questions, some questions about participant's opinion on the future of country, religion, social issues and etc.


----------



## Dinky

Cthulhu said:


> It was a 9 pages survey, every page had about 30 questions, asking questions about several different subjects, Like how well do you sleep, how well do you eat, do you use any drugs, some psychological questions, some questions about participant's opinion on the future of country, religion, social issues and etc.


I oh i see, ok makes more sense now, i thought you meant the survey only included those 2 questions lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> It was a 9 pages survey, every page had about 30 questions, asking questions about several different subjects, Like how well do you sleep, how well do you eat, do you use any drugs, some psychological questions, some questions about participant's opinion on the future of country, religion, social issues and etc.


Didn't knew Sharif university students have so much free time that they agreed to answer to such survey .
it even had more question than 4h long university entrance exam


----------



## Dinky

*Iran ranks 3rd in world with 500 thousand engineers*
Tehran (ISNA) – The head of Tehran Construction Engineering Organization announced that with 500 thousand engineers, Iran ranks third in the world ranking in terms of the number of engineers.

On the occasion of Engineering Day in Iran on February 24, the head of Tehran Construction Engineering Organization Hassan Ghorbankhani pointed out that there are 500 thousand engineers in the country of which 120 thousand are in the province of Tehran.

Highlighting the number of engineers in the country, Ghorbankhani insisted that Iran ranks third in the world.
*



*


Holy crap why does Iran have so many Engineers, this is insane.

Iran doesnt ever have to worry about a brain drain since they keep producing engineers at a never ending rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

If America exit from BARJAM, We also must exit from both NPT and deal.
I was one of thouse people who was against nuclear bomb for Iran but by recent acts of West I change my mind we must have our bombs.
We was so naive to trust West and stop our nuclear programs. TRUMP shows us west want to Bomb Iran so we must have ability to retaliate at least against their European slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dinky

SubWater said:


> If America exit from BARJAM, We also must exit from both NPT and deal.
> I was one of thouse people who was against nuclear bomb for Iran but by recent acts of West I change my mind we must have our bombs.
> We was so naive to trust West and stop our nuclear programs. TRUMP shows us west want to Bomb Iran so we must have ability to retaliate at least against their European slaves.


I think Iran should stay until the other side leaves. Iran should focus now on ballistic missiles and *especially its space program* *since it is the key to developing ICBM*, (intercontinental Ballistic Missile). It is now more important than ever to fund Iran's Space Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Hack-Hook said:


> Didn't knew Sharif university students have so much free time that they agreed to answer to such survey .
> it even had more question than 4h long university entrance exam


That's because they did they survey during the class time, No student would have sit through this survey if they did it during his/her free time!


Dinky said:


> Holy crap why does Iran have so many Engineers, this is insane.
> 
> Iran doesnt ever have to worry about a brain drain since they keep producing engineers at a never ending rate


You're very very wrong my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

Dinky said:


> *Iran ranks 3rd in world with 500 thousand engineers*
> Tehran (ISNA) – The head of Tehran Construction Engineering Organization announced that with 500 thousand engineers, Iran ranks third in the world ranking in terms of the number of engineers.
> 
> On the occasion of Engineering Day in Iran on February 24, the head of Tehran Construction Engineering Organization Hassan Ghorbankhani pointed out that there are 500 thousand engineers in the country of which 120 thousand are in the province of Tehran.
> 
> Highlighting the number of engineers in the country, Ghorbankhani insisted that Iran ranks third in the world.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Holy crap why does Iran have so many Engineers, this is insane.
> 
> Iran doesnt ever have to worry about a brain drain since they keep producing engineers at a never ending rate



LOOOL; it's a profession that Iranians practice in large numbers. Half of my Persian side of the family are engineers of some sort! It's actually become a stereotype!!



Cthulhu said:


> That's because they did they survey during the class time, No student would have sit through this survey if they did it during his/her free time!
> 
> You're very very wrong my friend.



How is he wrong? Yes we lost valuable engineers because they moved West; but bloody hell its not like they take all there is to know about engineering with them.


----------



## SubWater

Dinky said:


> I think Iran should stay until the other side leaves. Iran should focus now on ballistic missiles and *especially its space program* *since it is the key to developing ICBM*, (intercontinental Ballistic Missile). It is now more important than ever to fund Iran's Space Agency.


agree.
And I said *IF *they exit what Iran must do.
both America and Europe must know that their acts have expensive consequences on them.
if Iran make bomb, all of countries in region (Turkey, Saudi, Egypt, even Algeria and Morocco) will build their bombs.
As result Europe will surround with nuclear bombs.

They must know if they continue these actions against Iran we have ability to retaliate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dinky

Cthulhu said:


> You're very very wrong my friend.


what do you mean? even if some leave, more will just come out of University

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

They say iran can't have long range missiles because the US but on the other hands americans have weapons can reach anywhere in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parsipride



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

_FIFA president Gianni Infantino says Iran has assured him female fans will "soon" be allowed into stadiums._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@scythian500 Bro please giveme your id on telegram or what’sapp.


----------



## Aramagedon

*The latest Russian deterrent weapons that will change the balance of power:*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-latest-russian-deterrent-weapons-that-will-change-the-balance-of-power.546961

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

N_Al40 said:


> How is he wrong? Yes we lost valuable engineers because they moved West; but bloody hell its not like they take all there is to know about engineering with them.





Dinky said:


> what do you mean? even if some leave, more will just come out of University


Because you can not compensate "Brain" drain by training more "Engineers".


----------



## Dinky

Cthulhu said:


> Because you can not compensate "Brain" drain by training more "Engineers".


I dont think those who have jobs are the ones that are leaving. Its only the ones that dont have jobs. So losing experience is not an issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## N_Al40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970238601391898624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970262879504039941


----------



## Dinky

The deepening ties were reflected when Putin flew to Tehran, in November, for talks with Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei and President Hassan Rouhani. “Our coöperation can isolate America,” Khamenei told Putin, according to Iran’s media. Putin called the growing Russian-Iran coöperation “very productive.”

Putin and Khamenei spent a highly unusual hour together, one on one, accompanied only by interpreters. *“The most important thing that Putin said was, ‘I will not betray you,’ *” Ali Vaez, an Iranian-American who heads the Iran portfolio of the Brussels-based International Crisis Group, told me.







https://www.newyorker.com/news/news...ties-to-challenge-trump-and-the-united-states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

*Syria's Aleppo expects Iran power boost soon*

ALEPPO, Syria, March 4 (Reuters) - The power supply in Syria’s Aleppo will be boosted this year thanks to new capacity installed by its ally Iran, a step towards reviving the industrial hub whose electricity grid has been destroyed in seven years of war, a Syrian official said. 

The five power generation plants are part of a deal penned last year by which Iran, a vital supporter of President Bashar al-Assad, will help repair the Syrian power grid, and reflects Tehran’s deepening role in the country. 

Syrian government forces, with critical help from Iran-backed militias and the Russian air force, recovered full control of Aleppo some 14 months ago, driving out rebels who had held the city’s eastern districts. 

Mohammed al-Saleh, the director general of the state-owned Aleppo power company, said all of the city’s pre-war power generation capacity - amounting to 1,000 Megawatts - had been destroyed in the conflict that erupted in 2011. 

He said the new capacity being installed by Iran at a cost of 110 million euros would produce 125 Megawatts once it comes on line at some point between April and June. 

“Other sources will enter service to feed Aleppo city ... and so the hours of provision will certainly increase after April 2018,” said Saleh, speaking to Reuters as he inspected work to restore the power supply to one part of the city. 

Industrialists have cited power supply as one of the big impediments to reviving their businesses in Aleppo, a city which enjoyed 24-hour-a-day electricity before the war. 

Power provision today ranges between 12 and 14 hours a day in parts of the city where there is electricity, said Saleh. 

But some parts of the city, specifically areas that were under rebel control, have yet to be reconnected to the power grid, he said. The government aimed to restore electricity to those areas this year. 

“There is cooperation from our Iranian and Russian friends in the power sector,” he said when asked how the government plans to restore power to those areas. 

Western states, some of which have backed the anti-Assad opposition, have said they will not help rebuild Syria until a political transition is in place. The Syrian government hopes China will help it rebuild, in addition to Iran and Russia. 


While Assad continues to recover territory from rebels, the main highway linking Aleppo to other government-held cities such as Hama, Homs, Latakia and Damascus still runs through territory held by insurgents, rendering it insecure. 

That forced the government last year to extend new power lines out into the desert along a circuitous but secure government-held road to Aleppo.“More than 170 towers were put up along the road,” Saleh said. 

He also said that state engineers were fixing the power grid in Kurdish districts of Aleppo city that were recently restored to state control after Kurdish militias withdrew. (Writing by Tom Perry Editing by William Maclean)


*Team Trump seems bent on undoing the Iran deal: So what happens next?*


We had better brace ourselves for a further descent into global disorder: The next round in the Trump administration’s determined effort to subvert the accord governing Iran’s nuclear programs now seems to be well under way. We have H.R. McMaster, President Trump’s national security adviser, clamoring belligerently for concerted action against the Islamic Republic. And we have the agreement’s European signatories — Britain, France and Germany — in full post-1945 mode, scurrying to accommodate Washington by going back on their word enough to satisfy the Trump White House while contending the pact still works. 

There is hope, we read. It can be done, we read. I do not see much and I do not think so. I see more needless risk in a region already teetering at the edge of spreading conflagration after 15 years of American military adventure.


The European plan is to salvage the 2015 Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action, as the nuclear accord is formally known, by writing a second agreement that alters key terms of the first. Alters as in effectively nullifies, I mean. Some readers will be prompted to recall the old Vietnam-era senselessness: “We burned the hamlet to save it.” Stay with the thought. In the best outcome deriving from what is now coursing through the diplomatic traffic, the Western powers are now embarked on a search-and-destroy operation — the Americans frontally, the Europeans with a touch of apology and regret that will matter not at all at the horizon.




Here is the curious thing about the flurry of diplomatic activity in recent days. The four Western signatories are busy as beavers making plans among themselves for what some kind of JCPOA II will look like. So far as one can make out, little attention is paid to the other three parties to the pact — Russia, China and, of course, Iran. None of these is likely to accept any consequential alteration to the original accord. The Iranians are very explicit on this point. I do not conclude the Western powers are either stupid or neglectful. It is more likely they think they can coerce the other signatories to cooperate under threat of anything up to armed hostilities against Iran. I do not see it. If I am correct, we are entering uncharted territory. 

If I had to choose a starting date for this effort, I would put it at Feb. 16–18, when officials from scores of nations convened for the Munich Security Conference, an annual affair that is often more than a mere talkfest: Munich has produced significant developments on a number of occasions in the past. The unreported diplomacy was probably in train for months prior to this occasion. Secretary of State Rex Tillerson had earlier circulated a memo to U.S. diplomats in Europe advising them to warn the Europeans that the U.S. plan on the way was more or less a take-or-leave proposition. But it was in Munich that the Trump administration began to press its case against “the worst deal ever,” as the president likes to call it.







* * *

I have never gotten over how American liberals took to praising McMaster, along with Defense Secretary Jim Mattis, as the moderating voices within the Trump administration. They are anything but — McMaster in particular. This man is a committed war-maker straight out of Stanley Kubrick. With his locked jaw and perennially hostile gaze, he reminds me of the slightly crazed Alexander “I’m in charge here” Haig, President Reagan’s secretary of state. Like Haig, McMaster expresses that most regrettable aspect of the American character — fixedly paranoid in his visions of enemies everywhere, an archangel in his militant pursuit of them in the name of our providential goodness. Go for it, Democrats, “progressives” and those of the “Resistance.” 

McMaster has entertained the thought of imperial dominance across the Middle East at least since he served as an officer in the 2003 invasion of Iraq and, one suspects, since his service in the first Gulf War a decade earlier. This has left him with an abiding obsession with Iran’s rise as a regional power — a reality there is no stopping no matter what one may wish. These things are evident if you trace McMaster’s career, his positions and his utterances, but it was in Munich that he pulled the sheet off the work of art. 



McMaster said a number of interesting things when he addressed the conference. Here is a good one, a reminder that American officials will say anything anywhere with no trace of irony and still expect faux gravitas to carry the world along: “Unfortunately, respect for sovereignty is under siege around the world,” saith the still-in-uniform lieutenant general. But McMaster’s primary focus was on Iran — or, more precisely, Tehran’s alliances in its opposition to jihadists fighting to install Sunni-nationalist regimes around the region. “What’s particularly concerning is that this network of proxies is becoming more and more capable,” McMaster said. “So the time is now, we think, to act against Iran.”

There is your bedrock statement of the course the Trump administration appears to have settled upon. By now, paying-attention Americans must all be familiar with the sensation of being prepped for new hostilities, and anyone who is not should understand that is what we are now subject to. But it is interesting: McMaster’s “time to act” bit is not in his remarks “as prepared for delivery” and later published by the White House. Food for thought: Do we have a policy renegade here? Did McMaster overstep what had been agreed upon in the administration prior to his departure for Munich? Did he simply get carried away, Haig-like, with his version of messianic fanaticism?



McMaster’s remarks followed Tillerson’s memorandum to diplomats serving in Europe by mere days. In it he outlined three imperatives his envoys were ordered to convey in London, Paris and Berlin: 


An agreement covering Iran’s ballistic missile program. The JCPOA does not address missile development or testing. 
A rewrite of the nuclear accord to allow international inspectors full access to all Iranian military facilities. 
An extension of the schedule written into the JCPOA such that the prohibition on Iran’s production of enriched uranium stretches indefinitely into the future. 
There are a few things to say about this set of demands. The first is that the Tillerson memorandum is entirely in keeping with American practice when it signs agreements such as the JCPOA: Negotiate, come to terms, sign and when everyone goes home with an accord commence complaining about matters it does not cover as if these are transgressions. Anyone who follows American diplomacy has seen this pattern or variations of it numerous times. The Obama administration often touted the Iran accord among its most significant achievements. After it was signed, the Treasury Department instantly sent officials to Europe to threaten continental banks with sanctions if they did business with Iran. In large measure this has succeeded in keeping Iran at the periphery of the international finance system, perversely undermining the Obama administration’s right to claim an accomplishment. 



“In the absence of a clear commitment from your side to address these issues,” Tillerson instructed American diplomats to tell European counterparts, “the United States will not again waive sanctions in order to stay in the Iran deal.” This is State Department-speak for what McMaster told the Munich conference in Pentagon-speak. All are now on notice: If the administration is not granted its wishes by May 12, Trump will not defer new sanctions against Iran, as he has reluctantly done to date, and the JCPOA will collapse. 

Now to comment briefly on Tillerson’s demands one at a time:


Iran’s missile program is essential to its defense, especially in view of the Israelis’ incessant belligerence and indifference to international law. It has been governed by numerous Security Council resolutions, the most recent of which, UNSC 2231, was signed shortly after the nuclear accord was made final. Barack Obama’s UN envoy, Samantha Power, soon set about arguing that Iran was in violation of 2231, the language of which was negotiated with extreme precision over many days. Power finally desisted for the simple reason that her position was indefensible: Iran is in compliance with 2231 to this day. With this background in mind, Tillerson’s memo on this point can be viewed as a resort to Plan B: Since no one will go along with the fiction that Iran’s missile program is unlawful, let us make it unlawful. 
Many were those — and I among them — who were astonished at how much the Iranians conceded to get the JCPOA signed. Among the accord’s most surprising features was the extent to which Tehran surrendered sovereignty to international inspectors: There is no comparable inspections regime on record. Now the Trump administration proposes further intrusions in this line. _All_ Iranian military facilities open to inspection, probably at any time and without prior notice? I do not see this as more than a provocation intended to guarantee Tehran’s refusal to negotiate new terms. 
The JCPOA’s timelines extend to 2030 — 15 years beyond the date the accord went into effect. This has been a sore point in Washington from the first. To demand now that these expiration dates be eliminated is (1) again doomed to get nowhere in Tehran, where many will view it as another excessive concession, and (2) more or less without meaning, since no one in any of the signatory nations, including Iran, will be in power even in 2030, never mind beyond that date. Trump’s willingness to abrogate the JCPOA three years after it was agreed makes this point all by itself. In my read this demand expresses nothing so much as the pathological obsession with total security that America developed with the rise of Big Science just before World War II and through all the decades since. This has led to trouble time and time again, and now it is likely to lead to more. 


* * *

Tillerson’s demands have duly made the rounds in European capitals since he sent his memorandum to his envoys. In my read, the European response to these imperatives and McMaster’s speech suffers from a malady that has been evident since the British overplayed their hand in the 1956 Suez crisis and America began to consolidate 70-odd years of preeminence. I refer to the streak of weakness at the core of Europe’s diplomatic culture since the first postwar leaders came to power. They simply cannot find a voice of their own even when — as often, and as now — the U.S. acts against their interests. 

As noted, the Europeans are now scrambling to satisfy the McMaster clique in Washington without wrecking the accord altogether. In Munich, according to a few sparse press reports, European officials convened on the sidelines of the conference with an Iranian official, whom I take to be Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif or, at the very least, someone high in his entourage. The European bid on this occasion was to urge Iran to drop its alliances in resistance to Sunni-nationalist jihadists, notably in Syria. Plainly this was in response to McMaster’s “network of proxies” remarks.



I rate Zarif one of the two ablest diplomats now on the scene. (The other is Sergei Lavrov, the Russian foreign minister.) Zarif had already spoken eloquently before the meeting with Europeans. In his remarks to the conference he stressed, as he often does, Iran’s proposal for “a fresh regional security architecture,” about which you have read not one word in the U.S. press. “This is simply recognizing the need to respect the interests of _all_ stakeholders,” Zarif said. “In a quest to create a ‘strong region,’ we need to be realistic and accept our differences.” Zarif then went on to relate the nuclear accord to regional cooperation of the kind Tehran advocates: “Immediately after the conclusion of the JCPOA, Iran sought to use the same approach for the Persian Gulf and proposed to create a ‘Regional Dialogue Forum.’”

Iran wants the JCPOA: This is my simple point. And maybe Zarif is gifted enough to find a square inch on which to compromise still further with the Western powers. He is at least listening at this point, but only listening. He has said nothing, and I have to be honest: I do not see anything he can do with either the U.S. or European approaches that will pass as acceptable in Tehran. 



Nor do I think anything should, I ought to add. It is not Iran’s place to capitulate to Washington as it pursues a profoundly unwise strategy.

What are the risks we all assume as the Trump administration proceeds and the Europeans play tagalong? What will the consequences be if my pessimism as to where this is headed proves justified? To put my take-home first, we will be worse off if the Western strategy succeeds than if it fails. But even in the event of failure we will remain in a dangerous new phase of the McMaster grand design. 

Closest to home, the already evident breach in trans-Atlantic ties could widen. This is the conventional wisdom. But it assumes the Europeans determine at some point to defend the nuclear accord against Washington’s onslaughts. I can think of little that would be more desirable: Europe ought to take this occasion to stand up, say “No,” and protect the accord as it is. But I doubt they will. One has waited too long for Europe to find its feet and speak for itself independently of Washington. Trans-Atlantic alienation has festered for many years, and there is probably more in the making now. But I do not see a proper breach at this point. 



The Israelis are another question. The Netanyahu government railed ceaselessly against the JCPOA even before negotiations began and has not stopped since. If the accord collapses, it will rail again that Iran is once more free to pursue its nuclear capabilities as it may wish. Tehran has long been on record as having no intention of weaponizing its nuclear programs, and there is no evidence to contradict this — one big reason, in my read, it was willing to give up so much to get the accord signed. But this has never mattered to Israel. If the new Western initiative goes as badly as I suspect it will, Israel will be an absolute wild card. 

Now we have to consider the Saudis. The aggressive crown prince, Mohammed bin Salman, plans to build up to a dozen and a half nuclear reactors as part of the ambitious industrialization program he announced two years ago. While these are intended to generate energy, there are plenty of indications that the option to weaponize is either on Salman’s mind or in a policy paper on his desk. The consequence of shredding the nuclear pact with Iran in this context — the worst kind of Middle East arms race — is obvious. 



Readers may recall that I view parity between West and non-West the 21st century’s single most important imperative. Like it or not, here it comes. If we view the new Western undertaking to undermine the 2015 nuclear accord in this context, there is one outcome that is long-term likely and, I would say, well into net-positive territory. 

Sanctions and adversarial foreign policies are beginning to leave the sanctioning power more isolated than those sanctioned. The Russians, for instance, announced a year ago that they were prepared to drop out of the global interbank financial system known as SWIFT. It is a radical thought, and Moscow plainly does not want to take such a step, but it is considering it in the face of ongoing sanctions that impede investment flows and bank credits between Russian and European institutions. More immediately to our point, China has said it will open an oil-futures market denominated in yuan by the end of this month. De-dollarization of the global economy remains a long way off, my sources in the financial markets continue to remind me. But the centuries-long era when there were no alternatives to Western markets and capital is without doubt drawing to a close. 



The Iran nuclear accord has been key, or potentially key, to many things. It could have been the foundation for productive realignments in the Middle East such that rising regional powers, Iran and Saudi Arabia chief among them, might have accommodated one another in the cause of stability. The pact itself bound the West and three prominent non-Western powers in a cooperative effort that is probably unprecedented. The Obama administration repudiated the former opportunity. Now Trump’s administration appears set to forgo the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

Dinky said:


> I dont think those who have jobs are the ones that are leaving. Its only the ones that dont have jobs. So losing experience is not an issue


The ones that are leaving are the graduates of our finest universities. You're mixing it with having jobs or experience.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

yavar said:


>


توی افتابه قجری برای این دیپلمات قجری بنزین اوردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

در اتفاقی عجیب و کم نظیر،هیچ مسئولی از کشور کرواسی برای استقبال از وزیر امور خارجه کشورمان به فرودگاه نرفت! محمد رضا صادق (سفیر ایران): هواسرده وگرنه میومدند!
https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2018/03/04/0/2204342.mp4

بعد امثال اینا میخوان برای ما عزت بیارن! (افعال معکوس برره ای)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

mohsen said:


> در اتفاقی عجیب و کم نظیر،هیچ مسئولی از کشور کرواسی برای استقبال از وزیر امور خارجه کشورمان به فرودگاه نرفت! محمد رضا صادق (سفیر ایران): هواسرده وگرنه میومدند!
> https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2018/03/04/0/2204342.mp4
> 
> بعد امثال اینا میخوان برای ما عزت بیارن! (افعال معکوس برره ای)


That's Fake News.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970188679812612096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

@mohammad45 I posted the blog post on the thread you mentioned me, check the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

AmirPatriot said:


> @mohammad45 I posted the blog post on the thread you mentioned me, check the thread.


Thanks Bro, will upload the screen shot as soon as I can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

mohammad45 said:


> Thanks Bro, will upload the screen shot as soon as I can


Please post it here and @ me so the other thread doesn't go off topic.


----------



## Dinky

French FM Jean-Yves Le Drian met Secretary of Iran's Supreme National Security Council Ali Shamkhani in Tehran









Iran FM Javad Zarif welcomes his French counterpart Jean-Yves Le Drian in Tehran





French FM now meeting with Rouhani


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Kamalvandi: nuclear propulsion is on the agenda ایران کمالوندی، ساخت موتور اتمی کشتی*


----------



## Dinky

*Chinese Muslim Woman Visits Iran (2018)*


----------



## AmirPatriot

Dinky said:


> *Chinese Muslim Woman Visits Iran (2018)*


*Indonesian


----------



## Dinky

AmirPatriot said:


> *Indonesian


i think she's Chinese ethnicity


----------



## Dinky

Why the hell doesn't Iran denationalize citizens like some European countries do? You have Iranians who never lived in Iran for like 20/30 years but then claim they know everything inside Iran. These people are being used by foreign countries and recruited by agencies to launch operations and destabilize Iran from within. Majority of these people are Monarchists/pro shah and its time to take away their citizenship. Duel citizenship is illegal in Iran so its time for Iran to enforce it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Dinky said:


> Why the hell doesn't Iran denationalize citizens like some European countries do? You have Iranians who never lived in Iran for like 20/30 years but then claim they know everything inside Iran. These people are being used by foreign countries and recruited by agencies to launch operations and destabilize Iran from within. Majority of these people are Monarchists/pro shah and its time to take away their citizenship. Duel citizenship is illegal in Iran so its time for Iran to enforce it.


You wanna to strip their citizenship 'cause of their political views?  what about those who live inside the country?


----------



## Dinky

raptor22 said:


> You wanna to strip their citizenship 'cause of their political views?  what about those who live inside the country?


Im talking about people who *never lived in Iran for like 20 or 30 years*, they obviously have duel citizenship which is illegal. Most of them left a long time ago. Rather than fighting, they left the country during the Iraq Iran War. Most of These people hate Iran and have no loyalty anymore. There is a difference between political views and helping foreign intelligence agencies. This isnt political, this is treason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dinky said:


> Im talking about people who *never lived in Iran for like 20 or 30 years*, they obviously have duel citizenship which is illegal. Most of them left a long time ago. Rather than fighting, they left the country during the Iraq Iran War. Most of These people hate Iran and have no loyalty anymore. There is a difference between political views and helping foreign intelligence agencies. This isnt political, this is treason.


Dual citizenship is illegal ? Since when it criminalized ?

By the way stripping them of their nationality is illegal and it only can be done if they go to interior ministry and ask for that and the ministry must take the matter to parliament and they agree to it .
And I guess after that like everything passed in parliament it must be checked with guardian council .

Also leaving outside Iran is not equal to helping foreign intelligence agencies .

If it was as easy as you said or if we wanted to do it illegally we simply stripped mko terrorists from their nationality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

Hack-Hook said:


> Dual citizenship is illegal ? Since when it criminalized ?


I meant Not recognized 



Hack-Hook said:


> By the way stripping them of their nationality is illegal and it only can be done if they go to interior ministry and ask for that and the ministry must take the matter to parliament and they agree to it .
> And I guess after that like everything passed in parliament it must be checked with guardian council .
> 
> Also leaving outside Iran is not equal to helping foreign intelligence agencies .
> 
> If it was as easy as you said or if we wanted to do it illegally we simply stripped mko terrorists from their nationality.


This is the problem, it needs to be streamlined so stripping the citizenship would be easier. Also its called Denaturalization and many countries already have the ability to do it and they do it. 
Also yes living outside Iran for over 20 years is not equal to helping foreign intelligence agencies but these people are usually the ones being recruited because of their Farsi language and hatred and shipped over to Iran to cause trouble. Im sure you have seen small groups of people yelling stupid things and rioting and trying cause problems, these are started by people who no longer live in Iran and havent lived in Iran for a long time.


----------



## sha ah

Dinky said:


> Why the hell doesn't Iran denationalize citizens like some European countries do? You have Iranians who never lived in Iran for like 20/30 years but then claim they know everything inside Iran. These people are being used by foreign countries and recruited by agencies to launch operations and destabilize Iran from within. Majority of these people are Monarchists/pro shah and its time to take away their citizenship. Duel citizenship is illegal in Iran so its time for Iran to enforce it.



The vast majority of Iranians living abroad left to pursue economic opportunities & they have no grievances against the current government, nor are they involved in destabilizing activities . You have to consider that you're talking about millions of Iranians living abroad. Only a very small minority get involved in opposition groups or political activism against the government. The overwhelming majority are just ordinary people & don't deserve to be treated as criminals just out of suspicion. Many of them visit Iran to see family & friend & some regularly send money to family in Iran, which boosts Iran's economy. Many of them have plans to retire in Iran or be buried there. Some may not be loyal to the current government but that doesn't mean that they are not proud or loyal Iranians per se.

Enforcing such a harsh policy against these Iranians would cost Iran in more ways than one, I don't think that it would be a worthwhile endeavor. As for the people who fled the war, that's a separate issue all together but keep in mind that the Iran-Iraq war dragged on for much longer than it needed to and again some people, living in harsh economic conditions, were not able to make ends meet. Another thing to keep in mind is that the people who did fight, some of them were in fact rewarded handsomely for their courageous efforts. The Pasdaran owns billions if not trillions of vital shares in Iran's economy. Considering that, I don't think it's necessary to punish millions of people who fled the country during the war era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Parsipride

*Russian SSJ-100 airliners may soon take to Iranian skies*

Why do we need the Russians to make us wagons? Another example of ripping of the local production?

Deliveries of Russian SSJ-100 (Sukhoi SuperJet-100) airliners to the Islamic Republic of Iran have been discussed between Moscow and Tehran, Energy Minister Alexander Novak told Rossiya-24 TV channel.
*
Read more*
*

Russia may supply components for Iranian satellites*
_“We talked about the possibility of Sukhoi SuperJet-100 purchases by our Iranian partners and outlined a plan of how this can be put it into practice,”_ he said.

Novak added that the sides have also agreed to deliver various other Russian-made vehicles to Iran.* “Today, we discussed the deliveries of rail carriages. We have already delivered 1,200 of them and plan to deliver about 3,000 in 2018,” he said.

According to the minister, additional sales of Russian-made buses, as well as trucks produced by Russia’s KAMAZ and UAZ plants are being discussed. *The two countries have been also negotiating local production of the SSJ 100 airliner to replace Iran's ageing fleet on regional routes.

Iran has a shortage of modern aircraft due to decades-long sanctions imposed by Western countries. Local airlines are looking for reliable regional jets, and the Russian models could bolster the country’s aviation industry.

Sukhoi SuperJet-100 is Russia’s newest twin-engine regional passenger aircraft, which began operating commercially in 2011. More than 60 aircraft are in service with airlines in Laos, Mexico, and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dinky said:


> I meant Not recognized
> 
> 
> This is the problem, it needs to be streamlined so stripping the citizenship would be easier. Also its called Denaturalization and many countries already have the ability to do it and they do it.
> Also yes living outside Iran for over 20 years is not equal to helping foreign intelligence agencies but these people are usually the ones being recruited because of their Farsi language and hatred and shipped over to Iran to cause trouble. Im sure you have seen small groups of people yelling stupid things and rioting and trying cause problems, these are started by people who no longer live in Iran and havent lived in Iran for a long time.


The problem is recruiting the people who live outside the country have little value for foreigners but on other than recruiting the ones who live inside the country is something else . specially if they had a post.
By the way according to law we inherit Iranian nationality , its not like we acquire it so it can be taken away of us . the only way it can be taken is by denouncing it ourselves.


----------



## Zathura



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Guys please don’t quote this atheist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## scimitar19

don't you just love american foreign policy?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

*England attack on Iran Embassy in London تعرض به سفارت ایران در لندن و پلیس انگلستان نظاره گر*


----------



## yavar




----------



## tirdad

Salaam Be hamegi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Is there anyone out there whom might know about leader's speech on Esfand attack and our preparedness to defend the other day? any clue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

@2800 why do you keep getting banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran Ayatollah Khamenei: France hostility from 1980s onwards ایران آیت الله خامنه ای: خصومت فرانسه*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

*Scientists Finally Have An Explanation For Why Helicopters Are So Loud*

It goes without saying that helicopters are really loud. What’s trickier is explaining why, and finding a way to make the explanation visible to the naked eye.

But researchers from the German Aerospace Center (DLR) say they are the first to provide a visual explanation of the cause for all that noise.

And armed with that knowledge, they’re in a better position to make helicopters quieter and more comfortable, good news for civilian and military pilots and passengers.

To answer the question of why helicopters are so noisy, researchers set up camp in a limestone quarry and pushed skilled pilots to pull off risky maneuvers just 30 feet above the ground.

In a January press release, the *DLR explained that most noise comes from the helicopter’s main rotor. As it spins, air pressure drops above each blade, and rises below it (pushing the helicopter up). To even out the pressure difference, air flows around the blade, creating a concentrated vortex. What the vortex meets the next blade, you get a vibration — sound.*

The clever bit is how the German researchers found a way to capture that effect on camera.

They took advantage of a common phenomenon: the way air seems to shimmer on hot days (due to changes in air density, which refract the light). Against the right background, that shimmering makes the air vortices created by helicopter blades visible.

Last year, the DLR researchers successfully visualized those rotor blade vortices by flying in front of a rocky background in the Alps, and over fields and meadows.


Recently, they took things to the next level, with a BO 105 helicopter flying in the limestone quarry near Hanover. After setting up 10 cameras at various angles, the team asked the pilots to rock the helicopter just 30 feet above the ground, in front of an exposed rock face.

It paid off: The experiment generated the first 3D images of an in-flight helicopter’s rotor blade vortices.

*The DLR says it plans to continue this kind of testing, and the results could help make helicopters quieter and more comfortable.*

Here’s a composite of the vortices seen from different angles:

image: https://static.businessinsider.com/image/52f10d0beab8ea5d69c2ff0f-1200/image.jpg




And some photos from the experiment in the quarry:

image: https://static.businessinsider.com/image/52f10d0aecad04491f4a97c4-1200/image.jpg


DLR (CC-BY 3.0)

image: https://static.businessinsider.com/image/52f10d0c6bb3f7257daad56b-1200/image.jpg


DLR (CC-BY 3.0)

image: https://static.businessinsider.com/image/52f10d0cecad044b1f4a97c5-1200/image.jpg





Read more at https://www.businessinsider.com.au/scientists-why-helicopters-are-so-loud-2014-2#A25AMIshcpUSGSQ0.99

^ tarikh khabar 2014


@Hack-Hook
be nazaram amricaeha hamin alan helicopteraye kamsaro seda darand va dar hal stefade hastand

va goya in alman ha ham dar hal sakht modelaye bisaro seda tar hastand .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

pin gu said:


> *Scientists Finally Have An Explanation For Why Helicopters Are So Loud*
> 
> It goes without saying that helicopters are really loud. What’s trickier is explaining why, and finding a way to make the explanation visible to the naked eye.
> 
> But researchers from the German Aerospace Center (DLR) say they are the first to provide a visual explanation of the cause for all that noise.
> 
> And armed with that knowledge, they’re in a better position to make helicopters quieter and more comfortable, good news for civilian and military pilots and passengers.
> 
> To answer the question of why helicopters are so noisy, researchers set up camp in a limestone quarry and pushed skilled pilots to pull off risky maneuvers just 30 feet above the ground.
> 
> In a January press release, the *DLR explained that most noise comes from the helicopter’s main rotor. As it spins, air pressure drops above each blade, and rises below it (pushing the helicopter up). To even out the pressure difference, air flows around the blade, creating a concentrated vortex. What the vortex meets the next blade, you get a vibration — sound.*
> 
> The clever bit is how the German researchers found a way to capture that effect on camera.
> 
> They took advantage of a common phenomenon: the way air seems to shimmer on hot days (due to changes in air density, which refract the light). Against the right background, that shimmering makes the air vortices created by helicopter blades visible.
> 
> Last year, the DLR researchers successfully visualized those rotor blade vortices by flying in front of a rocky background in the Alps, and over fields and meadows.
> 
> 
> Recently, they took things to the next level, with a BO 105 helicopter flying in the limestone quarry near Hanover. After setting up 10 cameras at various angles, the team asked the pilots to rock the helicopter just 30 feet above the ground, in front of an exposed rock face.
> 
> It paid off: The experiment generated the first 3D images of an in-flight helicopter’s rotor blade vortices.
> 
> *The DLR says it plans to continue this kind of testing, and the results could help make helicopters quieter and more comfortable.*
> 
> Here’s a composite of the vortices seen from different angles:
> 
> image: https://static.businessinsider.com/image/52f10d0beab8ea5d69c2ff0f-1200/image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some photos from the experiment in the quarry:
> 
> image: https://static.businessinsider.com/image/52f10d0aecad04491f4a97c4-1200/image.jpg
> 
> 
> DLR (CC-BY 3.0)
> 
> image: https://static.businessinsider.com/image/52f10d0c6bb3f7257daad56b-1200/image.jpg
> 
> 
> DLR (CC-BY 3.0)
> 
> image: https://static.businessinsider.com/image/52f10d0cecad044b1f4a97c5-1200/image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at https://www.businessinsider.com.au/scientists-why-helicopters-are-so-loud-2014-2#A25AMIshcpUSGSQ0.99
> 
> ^ tarikh khabar 2014
> 
> 
> @Hack-Hook
> be nazaram amricaeha hamin alan helicopteraye kamsaro seda darand va dar hal stefade hastand
> 
> va goya in alman ha ham dar hal sakht modelaye bisaro seda tar hastand .


well they used such helicopters when they attacked Bin Laden Compound in Pakistan


----------



## zartosht

shocked to see sadegh zibakalam given 18 month prison sentence... hes my second personal favorite political analyst after mohammad marandi.

apparently he gave an interview to german media saying the protests showed the peoples frustrations with the entire system. and if another referendum was held today, 70% would vote no to a Islamic republic.....

this is a critical moment for the government I think. I think Rouhani said it best when he said something along the lines: just because we chose to live a certain lifestyle 2 generations ago doesn't mean we should be forcing onto others 

the biggest threat to irans government are themselves. a handful of really old stubborn ultra conservative mullahs in Qom Will bring about the death if they continue this way. Whats the point of giving out 2 year prison sentences for bad hijab? being the only country on earth forcing hijab on women and angering a huge chunk of the country for something so petty (even the governments own figures say "49%" disagree with forced hijab)

They need to concentrate on the big picture, and at least stop harassing people with petty things. Otherwise were weakening our country and opening up avenues for foreign enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

zartosht said:


> shocked to see sadegh zibakalam given 18 month prison sentence... hes my second personal favorite political analyst after mohammad marandi.
> 
> apparently he gave an interview to german media saying the protests showed the peoples frustrations with the entire system. and if another referendum was held today, 70% would vote no to a Islamic republic.....
> 
> this is a critical moment for the government I think. I think Rouhani said it best when he said something along the lines: just because we chose to live a certain lifestyle 2 generations ago doesn't mean we should be forcing onto others
> 
> the biggest threat to irans government are themselves. a handful of really old stubborn ultra conservative mullahs in Qom Will bring about the death if they continue this way. Whats the point of giving out 2 year prison sentences for bad hijab? being the only country on earth forcing hijab on women and angering a huge chunk of the country for something so petty (even the governments own figures say "49%" disagree with forced hijab)
> 
> They need to concentrate on the big picture, and at least stop harassing people with petty things. Otherwise were weakening our country and opening up avenues for foreign enemies.


Look buddy, Zibakalam once said that we have oil, what is the point of developing nuclear energy in Iran?. That punk is mouth piece of Western powers in our own country. 
Hijab before being a religious thing or even a cultural thing which can be considered a legacy of Zartosht the prophet PBUH, it is a national law which has its roots in our culture, Iranian culture I mean. Iranian women 90 percent of them wants Hijab, only a pro West minority is acting against that law. Freedom for Hijab is not of my concern at all, these few guys are abusing it for anti system rhetoric. 

Zibakalam is a complete joke


----------



## N_Al40

We Iranians are ready for anything.

Zebdebade mardom Iran!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dinky

zartosht said:


> shocked to see sadegh zibakalam given 18 month prison sentence... hes my second personal favorite political analyst after mohammad marandi.
> 
> apparently he gave an interview to german media saying the protests showed the peoples frustrations with the entire system. and if another referendum was held today, 70% would vote no to a Islamic republic.....


he deserves to be in jail for saying such fake stupid things.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

*Iran among World’s Most Powerful Economies by 2050: Study*
*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran will be among the biggest and most powerful economies in the world within the next three decades, a recent study showed.*

* According to the study carried out by professional services giant PwC, Iran will be among 32 most powerful economies in the world by 2050. 

The report, titled "The long view: how will the global economic order change by 2050?" ranked 32 countries by their projected global gross domestic product by purchasing power parity, The Independent reported.

The Islamic Republic would be the 17th most powerful economy and would also lead several Asian players like South Korea (18) as well as the Philippines (19) and other Malaysia (24).

Iran would closely track Pakistan (16) as well as regional rivals Saudi Arabia (13) and Turkey (11).

Also, Britain’s Business Insider last year named Iran among 50 places to travel to in 2017, commending the country’s security as a key factor behind attracting more tourists.

“This trend (arrival of more tourists) is expected to continue well into 2017, thanks to new direct flights to Tehran from both London and Paris, and the construction of multiple new hotels,” the report said.

Iran has hammered out an investment package worth $25 billion to revitalize its tourism industry.

With a large number of attractive natural and historical sites, Iran is one of the most touristic countries in the world.

Visitor numbers have soared since Tehran and the Group 5+1 (Russia, China, the US, Britain, France and Germany), reached the deal, known as the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), on July 14, 2015 and started implementing it in January last year.*

This despite all the sanctions and covert ops against us. We truly are resolute.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## N_Al40

WHAT THE FU*K IS GOING ON!?!?

IS IRAN PREPARING FOR WAR?!?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974373148828282882

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

Louder for the guys at the back...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974377585965707265


----------



## zartosht

mohammad45 said:


> Look buddy, Zibakalam once said that we have oil, what is the point of developing nuclear energy in Iran?. That punk is mouth piece of Western powers in our own country.
> Hijab before being a religious thing or even a cultural thing which can be considered a legacy of Zartosht the prophet PBUH, it is a national law which has its roots in our culture, Iranian culture I mean. Iranian women 90 percent of them wants Hijab, only a pro West minority is acting against that law. Freedom for Hijab is not of my concern at all, these few guys are abusing it for anti system rhetoric.
> 
> Zibakalam is a complete joke



just because you don't like his opinions doesn't mean he should be in jail. The reason why hes my second favorite after marandi is because I don't agree with a lot of his opinions either. It doesn't mean one should silence another opposing view.

A lot of people actually believe zibakalam is with the government secretly and hes allowed to put out opposition opinion feelers to guage the mood. Nobody else has a record of opposing the official line like him and getting away with it. he has gotten prison before that got commuted. I wouldn't be surprise if it happens again. to just serve as a warning to not cross certain lines. in an ocean of chaploos suck ups and people burning their forheads to pretend they are hezbollahis for posts.... this guy is a breath of fresh air. He courageously expresses his views inside iran, is not affiliated to any anti-Iranian group (or irans intelligence agencies would have eaten him alive long ago). 

But if you think the path to success lies with harassing women on petty things like clothes and losing legitimacy with your people over it is in irans interest then you are simply wrong. Brute oppression is not a recipe for long term success. if you don't reform and stray from your people and respond to opposition with pure force. Then your only delaying your downfall. 

The arrogant shah went down this path. and achieved the amazing feat of uniting the entire country, with radical political differences (like Islamism/communists) against him.

I highly suggest you read a very sobering report that just came out by irans interior minister who actually agrees with zibakalam somewhat.

https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...-interior-minister-protests-spark-report.html

*"one spark could re-ignite protests"*



> Rahmani Fazli said the first group of factors involved “social, political and economic discontent.” He said it could take just “one spark to inflame” the situation with this level of unhappiness in the country.
> 
> Rahmani Fazli said the first group of factors involved “social, political and economic discontent.” He said it could take just “one spark to inflame” the situation with this level of unhappiness in the country.
> 
> He said the second factor in this societal transformation group is a change in the “lifestyle” of Iranians. He added that this lifestyle change included preferences in “recreation, literature, discourse, relationships and clothing.” Rahmani-Fazli pointed to influences outside the country as having an impact on these changes. He said the public, at because of its exposure to the outside world, couldn’t easily be swayed on these preferences by official statements. Paraphrasing a speech by Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei discussing social change, Rahmani Fazli said Iranian officials face “failure if they are not able to keep up with social changes.”




Lets keep harassing women to keep 90 year old akhonds with degenerating brains in Qom Happy............ and give out long term prison sentences to anybody who disagrees...... the recipe for long term success!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

zartosht said:


> just because you don't like his opinions doesn't mean he should be in jail. The reason why hes my second favorite after marandi is because I don't agree with a lot of his opinions either. It doesn't mean one should silence another opposing view.
> 
> A lot of people actually believe zibakalam is with the government secretly and hes allowed to put out opposition opinion feelers to guage the mood. Nobody else has a record of opposing the official line like him and getting away with it. he has gotten prison before that got commuted. I wouldn't be surprise if it happens again. to just serve as a warning to not cross certain lines. in an ocean of chaploos suck ups and people burning their forheads to pretend they are hezbollahis for posts.... this guy is a breath of fresh air. He courageously expresses his views inside iran, is not affiliated to any anti-Iranian group (or irans intelligence agencies would have eaten him alive long ago).
> 
> But if you think the path to success lies with harassing women on petty things like clothes and losing legitimacy with your people over it is in irans interest then you are simply wrong. Brute oppression is not a recipe for long term success. if you don't reform and stray from your people and respond to opposition with pure force. Then your only delaying your downfall.
> 
> The arrogant shah went down this path. and achieved the amazing feat of uniting the entire country, with radical political differences (like Islamism/communists) against him.
> 
> I highly suggest you read a very sobering report that just came out by irans interior minister who actually agrees with zibakalam somewhat.
> 
> https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...-interior-minister-protests-spark-report.html
> 
> *"one spark could re-ignite protests"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep harassing women to keep 90 year old akhonds with degenerating brains in Qom Happy............ and give out long term prison sentences to anybody who disagrees...... the recipe for long term success!



You brother, are absolutely spot on


----------



## Muhammed45

zartosht said:


> just because you don't like his opinions doesn't mean he should be in jail. The reason why hes my second favorite after marandi is because I don't agree with a lot of his opinions either. It doesn't mean one should silence another opposing view.
> 
> A lot of people actually believe zibakalam is with the government secretly and hes allowed to put out opposition opinion feelers to guage the mood. Nobody else has a record of opposing the official line like him and getting away with it. he has gotten prison before that got commuted. I wouldn't be surprise if it happens again. to just serve as a warning to not cross certain lines. in an ocean of chaploos suck ups and people burning their forheads to pretend they are hezbollahis for posts.... this guy is a breath of fresh air. He courageously expresses his views inside iran, is not affiliated to any anti-Iranian group (or irans intelligence agencies would have eaten him alive long ago).
> 
> But if you think the path to success lies with harassing women on petty things like clothes and losing legitimacy with your people over it is in irans interest then you are simply wrong. Brute oppression is not a recipe for long term success. if you don't reform and stray from your people and respond to opposition with pure force. Then your only delaying your downfall.
> 
> The arrogant shah went down this path. and achieved the amazing feat of uniting the entire country, with radical political differences (like Islamism/communists) against him.
> 
> I highly suggest you read a very sobering report that just came out by irans interior minister who actually agrees with zibakalam somewhat.
> 
> https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...-interior-minister-protests-spark-report.html
> 
> *"one spark could re-ignite protests"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep harassing women to keep 90 year old akhonds with degenerating brains in Qom Happy............ and give out long term prison sentences to anybody who disagrees...... the recipe for long term success!


Like you Said, he could easily state his own opinions and criticize everything, every basics of Iranian national laws, Criticized flying birds lol, he was free to say whatever he liked. Until he revealed his true face recently and supported the animals that burnt mosques, shrines and holy places. An animal supported sub animal creatures, you easily ignore burning mosques, maybe because you are from other religions but it's so pathetic man. He defended treason and treachery, he sided with Muhammad Bin Salman who said that I will pull unrest inside Iran. 

Moreover Nothing is remaining from Hijab in Tehran, don't worry. The corrupt Mullahs like Rouhani whose house is 30 billion toman, his corrupt ministers to the root that mostly have vila in North Tehran are/were ruling Iran since Hashemi, Khatami were president. Corrupt Mullahs are teamed up in this government, you can put your fingers on the few Hezbollahis who have saved country with teeth , doesn't matter, but know for sure Ahmadinejhad claimed of being one of them, but he also failed to qualify himself. 

So far secular Mullahs have been ruling Iran, ignoring Leaders orders. The much people vote for these corrupt souls, the more will lose country, from nuclear programme, to defense projects, and giving economy all up to foreign countries. Hijab by force is Rouhani gift to Iran btw, you can search on the Web. Abusing religion for filling your pockets are also gifts of Hashemi and Rouhani alike corrupt folks.


----------



## Stryker1982

Iran should be better than 17 but I guess its fair given the sanctions and anti-iranism


N_Al40 said:


> *Iran among World’s Most Powerful Economies by 2050: Study*
> *TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran will be among the biggest and most powerful economies in the world within the next three decades, a recent study showed.*
> 
> * According to the study carried out by professional services giant PwC, Iran will be among 32 most powerful economies in the world by 2050. *
> 
> *The report, titled "The long view: how will the global economic order change by 2050?" ranked 32 countries by their projected global gross domestic product by purchasing power parity, The Independent reported.*
> 
> *The Islamic Republic would be the 17th most powerful economy and would also lead several Asian players like South Korea (18) as well as the Philippines (19) and other Malaysia (24).*
> 
> *Iran would closely track Pakistan (16) as well as regional rivals Saudi Arabia (13) and Turkey (11).*
> 
> *Also, Britain’s Business Insider last year named Iran among 50 places to travel to in 2017, commending the country’s security as a key factor behind attracting more tourists.*
> 
> *“This trend (arrival of more tourists) is expected to continue well into 2017, thanks to new direct flights to Tehran from both London and Paris, and the construction of multiple new hotels,” the report said.*
> 
> *Iran has hammered out an investment package worth $25 billion to revitalize its tourism industry.*
> 
> *With a large number of attractive natural and historical sites, Iran is one of the most touristic countries in the world.*
> 
> *Visitor numbers have soared since Tehran and the Group 5+1 (Russia, China, the US, Britain, France and Germany), reached the deal, known as the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), on July 14, 2015 and started implementing it in January last year.*
> 
> This despite all the sanctions and covert ops against us. We truly are resolute.





N_Al40 said:


> WHAT THE FU*K IS GOING ON!?!?
> 
> IS IRAN PREPARING FOR WAR?!?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974373148828282882



They look like jammers.



N_Al40 said:


> WHAT THE FU*K IS GOING ON!?!?
> 
> IS IRAN PREPARING FOR WAR?!?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974373148828282882



Iran must always be prepared

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

Stryker1982 said:


> Iran should be better than 17 but I guess its fair given the sanctions and anti-iranism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like jammers.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran must always be prepared



Agreed bro, I was disheartened that we were predicted to be the 17th largest by 2050; we are currently 18th.

How do the jammers fare against Cruise Missiles though? And yes, we must always be prepared.


----------



## yavar




----------



## N_Al40

1.) How does he know this?

2.) Can someone put a bullet to his head?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974599174216978432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## raptor22

yavar said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

yavar said:


>



Man, you got a lot of downvotes  what ever happened to don't shoot the messenger, eh?



N_Al40 said:


> 1.) How does he know this?
> 
> 2.) Can someone put a bullet to his head?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974599174216978432


It is normal practice to protect the leader of a country wherever he goes, BT just checks satellite images often.

I wouldn't pay much attention to him if I were you. His opinions are trash, and most of his conclusions are, too.


----------



## yavar

*Iran made super-heavy duty multipurpose 8x8 wheel vehicle ایران ساخت خودرو فوق سنگین چند منظور*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


> *Iran made super-heavy duty multipurpose 8x8 wheel vehicle ایران ساخت خودرو فوق سنگین چند منظور*


Wasn’t there a military truck that was an 8 x 8 that look very similar to this and was released for mass production couple years back? The propaganda machine must think that the domestic population is completely ignorant. Another rename and rebrand of the same product.


----------



## Draco.IMF

So its getting really hot in Syria
US missile warship also positioned in Persian gulf to strike from there into Syria with cruise missiles
I hope Iran is prepared, curious if Iran will jump into it cooperating together with Russia in case of war


----------



## yavar




----------



## raptor22

Smilar to H3


----------



## mohsen

*!!!اجرای جالب سرود ای شهید توسط گروه سمفونیک کره شمالی سال ۱۳۶۹*


----------



## Muhammed45

@Blackmoon

عارف خلوت نشین دوش به می خانه شد از سر پیمان برفت بر سر پیمانه شد

Nice quote, remembered me of this music by Hiraad.










raptor22 said:


> Smilar to H3
> View attachment 460926


What an stupid positioning to place a nuclear reactor. Too far from capital, close to Saudi.

Possibly Saudi have informed Israelis of this reactor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Blackmoon

mohammad45 said:


> @Blackmoon
> 
> عارف خلوت نشین دوش به می خانه شد از سر پیمان برفت بر سر پیمانه شد
> 
> Nice quote, remembered me of this music by Hiraad.


The music was pleasant, thank for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Great, now John Bolton is in the White House staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

AmirPatriot said:


> Great, now John Bolton is in the White House staff.


These traitor terrorist rats have gotten an orgasm from john bolton appointment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pin gu

SOHEIL said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Amazing job soheil jan  we need more ships trains and airplanes  . these useless cars are killing us


----------



## zartosht

N_Al40 said:


> You brother, are absolutely spot on



Thanks bro... I think its even more imperative then ever to get these petty social issues sorted out. 

trump has sold out to the Zionist/wahabis and is putting together a war cabinet. while it looks like a bluff (as nobody in the professional US army is showing any sort of enthusiasm for it) The last thing we need is to show weakness and disunity. 

this government has a lot of weaknesses that can be used against it. while the economy is the biggest concern. I think the economic criticism they get is not all that deserved. While corruption and mismanagement exists, I think the Iranian people are a little out of touch with reality with their expectations. 

Iran is under an all out economic warfare campaign from the most powerful countries/organizations on earth. western states like UK,France, Canada etc would not last a month under the sanctions iran had to endure. very few nations could survive. I think some credit has to go where its due. also Iranians don't pay anything remotely resembling the taxes westerners pay. there is this cultural expectation from certain segments of society that since we have oil, People should just be able to sit on their asses, open their mouths and have the government feed them. Anything less is a betrayal. 

That's why its critical not to at least lose your people on petty social issues. People argue in one breath that everyone loves the hijab, but concede nobody wears it properly anymore (a sign of widespread rejection) 

And I'm not saying this as some anti-Islamic zartosht. I'm actually not even a zartosht, the name is a tribute to my ancestors. but come from a above average religious shia family. my mother wears the hijab, most of the close female members of my family also wear hijab. The biggest disrespect for the hijab comes from forcing it onto people and have people see it as a sign of oppression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

zartosht said:


> Thanks bro... I think its even more imperative then ever to get these petty social issues sorted out.
> 
> trump has sold out to the Zionist/wahabis and is putting together a war cabinet. while it looks like a bluff (as nobody in the professional US army is showing any sort of enthusiasm for it) The last thing we need is to show weakness and disunity.
> 
> this government has a lot of weaknesses that can be used against it. while the economy is the biggest concern. I think the economic criticism they get is not all that deserved. While corruption and mismanagement exists, I think the Iranian people are a little out of touch with reality with their expectations.
> 
> Iran is under an all out economic warfare campaign from the most powerful countries/organizations on earth. western states like UK,France, Canada etc would not last a month under the sanctions iran had to endure. very few nations could survive. I think some credit has to go where its due. also Iranians don't pay anything remotely resembling the taxes westerners pay. there is this cultural expectation from certain segments of society that since we have oil, People should just be able to sit on their asses, open their mouths and have the government feed them. Anything less is a betrayal.
> 
> That's why its critical not to at least lose your people on petty social issues. People argue in one breath that everyone loves the hijab, but concede nobody wears it properly anymore (a sign of widespread rejection)
> 
> And I'm not saying this as some anti-Islamic zartosht. I'm actually not even a zartosht, the name is a tribute to my ancestors. but come from a above average religious shia family. my mother wears the hijab, most of the close female members of my family also wear hijab. The biggest disrespect for the hijab comes from forcing it onto people and have people see it as a sign of oppression.



I couldn't agree more, because of the stupidity of the government, they have made the hijab which is supposed to be a symbol of modesty and humility, into a symbol of oppression. The IR have shot themselves in the foot with this policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura

Producing sound out of thin air!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

1397/01/06 == > 1 $ == 50,230 Rials 

http://www.tgju.org/chart/price_dollar_rl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scimitar19

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978018919196823552
hmmm this patriot is more dangerous to its operators than a houti missile

or maybe incompetent operators don't know how to handle such weapon


----------



## Full Moon

@Blackmoon

How is your Saudi _doost-dukhtar_?

I still remember her. Do you?


----------



## yavar




----------



## pin gu

yavar said:


>



0:54 is that a passport ???

@Full Moon 
houthis are now shooting passport to offer citizenship to you guys ? 

Please don't tell me that's Iranian passport that you collected as evidence of Iran's involvement even if that's really is Iranian passport don't tell that to anyone just don't show that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

pin gu said:


> 0:54 is that a passport ???
> 
> @Full Moon
> houthis are now shooting passport to offer citizenship to you guys ?
> 
> Please don't tell me that's Iranian passport that you collected as evidence of Iran's involvement even if that's really is Iranian passport don't tell that to anyone just don't show that .



_Marg bar tazis. _


----------



## pin gu

Full Moon said:


> _Marg bar tazis. _


----------



## Muhammed45

Full Moon said:


> _Marg bar tazis. _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Full Moon said:


> _Marg bar tazis. _


lol ur so mad


----------



## pin gu

mohammad45 said:


>


No need for cartoons mohammad jan it seems realities on the ground is enough .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Full Moon

pin gu said:


> No need for cartoons mohammad jan it seems realities on the ground is enough .



We should just return to the good old saying: "_Marg bar soosmar-khoran". _


----------



## pin gu

Full Moon said:


> We should just return to the good old saying: "_Marg bar soosmar-khoran". _



will "Marg bar this" or "Marg bar that" solve our problems ?

I wish it could solve our problems but unfortunately its useless.

War in Yemen needs to end and the sooner it ends it will be better for everyone .


----------



## Full Moon

pin gu said:


> will "Marg bar this" or "Marg bar that" solve our problems ?
> 
> I wish it could solve our problems but unfortunately its useless.
> 
> War in Yemen needs to end and the sooner it ends it will be better for everyone .



That is how the _enghelabi_ folks speak and I am just learning from them.


----------



## OldTwilight

Full Moon said:


> We should just return to the good old saying: "_Marg bar soosmar-khoran". _



the enghelab folks consider themselves as Arabs ( descends of Arabs ) ... so they won't say something like this ...


----------



## Stryker1982

Full Moon said:


> That is how the _enghelab_ folks speak and I am just learning from them.



Yup and that's it. That's pretty much all you can learn from the brain of most enghelabi's


----------



## Muhammed45

Full Moon said:


> That is how the _enghelab_ folks speak and I am just learning from them.


Fool moon

Bro @haman10


----------



## Full Moon

OldTwilight said:


> the enghelab folks consider themselves as Arabs ( descends of Arabs ) ... so they won't say something like this ...



Probably they fantasize themselves as descendants. But I am sure many of them still position themselves as folks who have been Tazis of Class "A" once upon a time, but now they are lucky enough to be clean and Persianized.


----------



## yavar




----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> Probably they fantasize themselves as descendants. But I am sure many of them still position themselves as folks who have been Tazis of Class "A" once upon a time, but now they are lucky enough to be clean and Persianized.


You see Aramco jan, Being a Tazi is about slave mentality. its about being a hater, a lier and generally a useless extremist piece of garbage. 

You can be a Persian, Arab, Caucasian and still be a Tazi. 

No one fantasizes about being an A-rab. the ones who do have a severe case of identity crisis. who fantasizes to be an A-rab? trust me no one. why? Cause most A-rabs nowadays are useless. A-rab countries don't give back to humanity and are sheer consumers. you produce nothing and you consume a lot, so thanks, but no thanks.

Winks all over the place

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> You see Aramco jan, Being a Tazi is about slave mentality. its about being a hater, a lier and generally a useless extremist piece of garbage.
> 
> You can be a Persian, Arab, Caucasian and still be a Tazi.
> 
> No one fantasizes about being an A-rab. the ones who do have a severe case of identity crisis. who fantasizes to be an A-rab? trust me no one. why? Cause most A-rabs nowadays are useless. A-rab countries don't give back to humanity and are sheer consumers. you produce nothing and you consume a lot, so thanks, but no thanks.
> 
> Winks all over the place



I have only said that your Mullahs do fantasize of having an Arab origin (when they actually do have Persian or Azari origins).


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> I have only said that your Mullahs do fantasize of having an Arab origin (when they actually do have Persian or Azari origins).


You still hare? I thought you gone for good you obsessed and hateful creature with ridiculous and silly tazi mustache and angry look

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> I have only said that your Mullahs do fantasize of having an Arab origin (when they actually do have Persian or Azari origins).


Zero fvcks given about what you said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> Zero fvcks given about what you said.



It doesn’t look like it. You seem actually quite offended because of what I said.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> It doesn’t look like it. You seem actually quite offended because of what I said.


No I'm just offended by the fact that you exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

haman10 said:


> No I'm just offended by the fact that you exist.



I thought so.


----------



## haman10

Full Moon said:


> I thought so.


Never thought you could

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar




----------



## N_Al40

Saudi's are now claiming that Iran has sent Sayyad-2C AD missiles to the Hothis!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Saudi Col al-Maliki warning to Iran, We respond at right time & place هشدار عربستان به ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

Full Moon said:


> @Blackmoon
> 
> How is your Saudi _doost-dukhtar_?
> 
> I still remember her. Do you?



She's good
She was telling me about the outcome of "*Decisive Storm*" and why they haven't been succeeded after 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

Blackmoon said:


> She's good
> She was telling me about the outcome of "deceive storm" and why they haven't been succeeded after 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Does anyone know where I can watch Iran-Algeria match with english commentary? I can get access to all tv channels but dont know which one broadcasts the match


----------



## Full Moon

Blackmoon said:


> She's good
> She was telling me about the outcome of "deceive storm" and why they haven't been succeeded after 3 years.



What is her name btw? Where did you guys meet?

I am too curious. Wallah.


----------



## Blackmoon

Full Moon said:


> What is her name btw? Where did you guys meet?
> 
> I am too curious. Wallah.



I'm guessing this is your expression each time you hear about "*Decisive Storm*" outcome in this fourm.






Wallah, i really like to know you as " الذباب الإلكتروني " How Much Money Do You Earn Per Hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Blackmoon said:


> I'm guessing this is your expression each time you hear about "*Decisive Storm*" outcome in this fourm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallah, i really like to know you as " *الذباب الإلكتروني* " How Much Money Do You Earn Per Hour.


Yeah, she clearly taught you some _zaban tazi_. How would you otherwise know this term with the perfect _soosmar_ spelling *الذباب الإلكتروني*


----------



## Blackmoon

Full Moon said:


> Yeah, she clearly taught you some _zaban tazi_. How would you otherwise know this term with the perfect _soosmar_ spelling *الذباب الإلكتروني*


Well, because you're indeed a "*الذباب الإلكتروني" *always buzzing around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

In regards to the recent devaluation of the Iranian currency. 

Yes it's mostly due to Iranians hording currency in an attempt to make a quick profit or for savings. In my opinion, the government should simply ban people from trading in USD all together or limit each person to a trading a very small amount. People should be encouraged to invest in commodities such as Gold instead of USD.

In all honesty, I personally do not agree with Iran's current policy towards the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Iran is paying a very heavy price for its support of groups like Hamas, when Hamas has recently betrayed Iran by supporting anti Assad groups in Syria. Also, lets not forget that during the Iran-Iraq war, most Palestinians supported Saddam against Iran. I'm not saying Iran should recognize Israel or bow down to the Zionist agenda however Iran should choose a middle ground that doesn't put such a strain on Iran's economy. Realistically, overthrowing or challenging the Zionist regime with all their wealth & lobbying power worldwide, is not a practical, pragmatic way forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

stupidity contest between Kuwaitis and Israelis 

*Report: Israeli stealth fighters fly over Iran - Middle East - Jerusalem Post*
Two Israeli F-35 fighter jets entered Iranian airspace over the past month, Kuwaiti newspaper_ Al-Jarida _reported on Thursday.
Sources quoted in _Al-Jarida_ stated that two stealth fighters flew over Syrian and Iraqi airspace to reach Iran, and even targeted locations in the Iranian cities Bandar Abbas, Esfahan and Shiraz.

The report states that the two fighter jets, among the most advanced in the world, circled at high altitude above Persian Gulf sites suspected of being associated with the Iranian nuclear program.

It also states that the two jets went undetected by radar, including by the Russian radar system located in Syria.

The source added that the seven F-35 fighters in active service in the IAF have conducted a number of missions in Syria and on the Lebanese-Syrian border. He underlined that the fighter jets can travel from Israel to Iran twice without refueling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

mohsen said:


> stupidity contest between Kuwaitis and Israelis
> 
> *Report: Israeli stealth fighters fly over Iran - Middle East - Jerusalem Post*
> Two Israeli F-35 fighter jets entered Iranian airspace over the past month, Kuwaiti newspaper_ Al-Jarida _reported on Thursday.
> Sources quoted in _Al-Jarida_ stated that two stealth fighters flew over Syrian and Iraqi airspace to reach Iran, and even targeted locations in the Iranian cities Bandar Abbas, Esfahan and Shiraz.
> 
> The report states that the two fighter jets, among the most advanced in the world, circled at high altitude above Persian Gulf sites suspected of being associated with the Iranian nuclear program.
> 
> It also states that the two jets went undetected by radar, including by the Russian radar system located in Syria.
> 
> The source added that the seven F-35 fighters in active service in the IAF have conducted a number of missions in Syria and on the Lebanese-Syrian border. He underlined that the fighter jets can travel from Israel to Iran twice without refueling.


Kuwait is a wonder on its own, the only newspaper that reported Adel Al Jubeir is a homo , was from Kuwait.



Fantasies of arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

*IRANIAN GENERAL IN NORTH KOREA & CHINA MEETING*

_"MD: The Sino-Russian axis and its allies (Iran, Iraq, Algeria, Syria, Venezuela, North Korea etc) decided 7 years ago after the fall of Libya to NATO surrogates that enough was enough and that they were in a fight for the survival of humanity against Luciferians that control the US.

The Iranian military are present in this China, North Korea meeing, a few week after Putin told the US he would nuke it if they attacked Russia or its “allies”."_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dinky

sha ah said:


> In regards to the recent devaluation of the Iranian currency.
> 
> Yes it's mostly due to Iranians hording currency in an attempt to make a quick profit or for savings. In my opinion, the government should simply ban people from trading in USD all together or limit each person to a trading a very small amount. People should be encouraged to invest in commodities such as Gold instead of USD.
> 
> In all honesty, I personally do not agree with Iran's current policy towards the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Iran is paying a very heavy price for its support of groups like Hamas, when Hamas has recently betrayed Iran by supporting anti Assad groups in Syria. Also, lets not forget that during the Iran-Iraq war, most Palestinians supported Saddam against Iran. I'm not saying Iran should recognize Israel or bow down to the Zionist agenda however Iran should choose a middle ground that doesn't put such a strain on Iran's economy. Realistically, overthrowing or challenging the Zionist regime with all their wealth & lobbying power worldwide, is not a practical, pragmatic way forward.


I know right, why should Iran care about Arabs, not even Arabs themselves care about other Arabs anymore. The Palestinians are an Arab problem and Iran should let the Arab world deal with it. Iran should not be fighting harder than the Arabs, Its idiocy. Not even the Islamic Republic of Pakistan takes a hardline stance like Iran does.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Dinky said:


> I know right, why should Iran care about Arabs, not even Arabs themselves care about other Arabs anymore. The Palestinians are an Arab problem and Iran should let the Arab world deal with it. Iran should not be fighting harder than the Arabs, Its idiocy. Not even the Islamic Republic of Pakistan takes a hardline stance like Iran does.



Yes and I'm not saying Iran should recognize Israel or become allies with Israel but Iran should choose a more moderate, pragmatic approach. Perhaps continue to not recognize Israel but halt all weapons shipments & support for Hamas since Hamas has not been loyal to Iran, especially in the recent conflict in Syria, trying to overthrow Assad, the man who helps sent weapons from Iran to Hamas...

On the other hand, the current Iranian regime can never halt its support for Hezbollah so I'm not sure how much abandoning Hamas would actually take pressure off Iran. It's almost as if the Iranian regime understands the repercussions for helping Hezbollah & therefore has decided to go ALL IN since there is no real middle ground.

You know if the Israeli's were smart they would come up with some kind of peace deal, compromise. That would be the best way to neutralize any extremist groups or animosity towards them, however they're TOO GREEDY. On the ground they continue to forcefully and aggressively COLONIZE & ABUSE Palestinians.

You know in conclusion, today I saw the LIRA hit 4 LIRA vs 1 USD, an all time low and I realized that although the Rial has hit an all time low... well SO HAS THE LIRA and Iran is under the most intense pressure that any country has ever been under. Considering the fact that Turkey is cooperating with the west, for the most part, and their currency just hit an all time low. I think people in Iran should not underestimate that currencies tend to fluctuate and in recent years the USD has been gaining strength, however for Iran's economy to still be functioning & some what thriving, better than a few years ago, I mean the Tehran stock exchange is at an all time high, tha'ts pretty good considering the circumstances.



mohsen said:


> stupidity contest between Kuwaitis and Israelis
> 
> *Report: Israeli stealth fighters fly over Iran - Middle East - Jerusalem Post*
> Two Israeli F-35 fighter jets entered Iranian airspace over the past month, Kuwaiti newspaper_ Al-Jarida _reported on Thursday.
> Sources quoted in _Al-Jarida_ stated that two stealth fighters flew over Syrian and Iraqi airspace to reach Iran, and even targeted locations in the Iranian cities Bandar Abbas, Esfahan and Shiraz.
> 
> The report states that the two fighter jets, among the most advanced in the world, circled at high altitude above Persian Gulf sites suspected of being associated with the Iranian nuclear program.
> 
> It also states that the two jets went undetected by radar, including by the Russian radar system located in Syria.
> 
> The source added that the seven F-35 fighters in active service in the IAF have conducted a number of missions in Syria and on the Lebanese-Syrian border. He underlined that the fighter jets can travel from Israel to Iran twice without refueling.




In regards to the F-35

I highly doubt that the F-35 has actually avoid Iranian radar. Recently one of the F-35 jets flying over Lebanon ? was damaged by a Syrian S-200 missile, however the Israels claimed that it was hit by a "BIRD" LOL


----------



## yavar




----------



## Full Moon

sha ah said:


> In regards to the recent devaluation of the Iranian currency.
> 
> Yes it's mostly due to Iranians hording currency in an attempt to make a quick profit or for savings. In my opinion, the government should simply ban people from trading in USD all together or limit each person to a trading a very small amount. People should be encouraged to invest in commodities such as Gold instead of USD.
> 
> In all honesty, I personally do not agree with Iran's current policy towards the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. Iran is paying a very heavy price for its support of groups like Hamas, when Hamas has recently betrayed Iran by supporting anti Assad groups in Syria. Also, lets not forget that during the Iran-Iraq war, most Palestinians supported Saddam against Iran. I'm not saying Iran should recognize Israel or bow down to the Zionist agenda however Iran should choose a middle ground that doesn't put such a strain on Iran's economy. Realistically, overthrowing or challenging the Zionist regime with all their wealth & lobbying power worldwide, is not a practical, pragmatic way forward.



They support Hamas or other Sunni religious movements b/c that ensures bigger influence and expansion for Iran. So it is basically trying to afford a proxy-empire that led to the ongoing currency crisis. They wouldn't do it purely for loving Palestinians or hating Israelis.


----------



## N_Al40

*Here’s Why The Claim That Two Israeli F-35 Stealth Jets Entered Iranian Airspace Does Not Make Any Sense*

*Two Israeli Air Force (IAF) F-35 stealth fighters flew over Syrian and Iraqi airspace to reach Iran, report says. Most probably, just fake news or PSYOPS.

The Jerusalem Post has just published an article, that is slowly spreading through the social media, about an alleged IAF F-35 mission into the Iranian airspace originally reported by the Kuwaiti Al-Jarida newspaper. According to an “informed source” who talked to Al-Jarida, earlier this month, two Aidr stealth jets flew undetected over Syria and Iraq and snuck into the Iranian airspace, flying reconnaissance missions over the Iranian cities Bandar Abbas, Esfahan and Shiraz.

Here’s an excerpt (highlight mine):

“The report states that the two fighter jets, among the most advanced in the world, circled at high altitude above Persian Gulf sites suspected of being associated with the Iranian nuclear program. It also states that the two jets went undetected by radar, including by the Russian radar system located in Syria. The source refused to confirm if the operation was undertaken in coordination with the US army, which has recently conducted joint exercises with the IDF.

The source added that the seven F-35 fighters in active service in the IAF have conducted a number of missions in Syria and on the Lebanese-Syrian border. He underlined that the fighter jets can travel from Israel to Iran twice without refueling.”

There are many weird things.

First of all the source. Al-Jarida is often used to deliver Israeli propaganda/PSYOPS messages, according to several sources. For instance, here’s how Haaretz commented a previous scoop of the Kuwaiti outlet (again, highlight mine):

“Al-Jarida, which in recent years had broken exclusive stories from Israel, quoted a source in Jerusalem as saying that “there is an American-Israeli agreement” that Soleimani is a “threat to the two countries’ interests in the region.” It is generally assumed in the Arab world that the paper is used as an Israeli platform for conveying messages to other countries in the Middle East.

Then, the Israeli Air Force operates more than seven F-35s (at least 9) and their range (about 2,000 km) does not allow the aircraft in stealth mode (i.e. without external fuel tanks) to fly to Iran, twice, without stopover or aerial refueling.

And, above all, although the involvement of the F-35 in real missions has been considered “imminent” by some analysts since the Israeli Air Force declared its first F-35 “Adir” operational on Dec. 6, 2017, it’s highly unlikely such a mission, if real, would be leaked.

Although the IAF has a long history of pioneering new aircraft and use new weapons systems in real combat pretty soon, this has usually happened for quite complex and daring missions with a real stategic value. In this case, flying a couple of its few new F-35s for a “simple” reconnaissance mission over Iran would not be worth the risk. And what would be the purpose of carrying out this mission and leaking the news? A “show of force” for deterrence? Or to demostrate the world (and the regional opponents) the IAF’s ability to freely operate inside the Syrian and Iranian airspaces, especially after suffering the loss of an F-16I earlier this year?

Indeed, on Feb. 10, 2018, Israeli F-16 fighter jets entered Syrian airspace, striking 12 Iranian targets in Syria in response to an Iranian drone that was shot down over Israel by an AH-64 Apache helicopter. One F-16I Sufa crashed during the air strikes, after being targeted by the Syrian Air Defenses. Many sources suggested that the first loss of an IAF jet to the enemy fire since the First Lebanon War could accelerate the commitment of the stealthy F-35Is for the subsequent missions. This is true, even though rushing a new and somehow immature aircraft into combat has some inherent risks.

In his story about the F-35I IOC (Initial Operational Capability) at The War Zone, journalist Joseph Trevithik wrote:

With limited numbers of the jets on hand, the IAF will have to decide whether or not to make a statement or make sure the aircraft it does have are in reserve for contingencies that absolutely require their advanced capabilities, such as quelling a more imminent threat against Israel itself or attacking targets over-long range that are defended by an advanced integrated air defense assets.

I completely agree.

This is what I wrote here at The Aviationist about the F-35 Adir’s possible involvement in the air strikes on Syria, you can expand it to consider the even more dangerous scenario in Iran:

“[…] the heavy presence of Russian radars and ELINT platforms in Syria cause some concern: the Russians are currently able to identify takeoffs from Israeli bases in real-time and might use collected data to “characterize” the F-35’s signature at specific wavelengths as reportedly done with the U.S. F-22s.

In fact, tactical fighter-sized stealth aircraft are built to defeat radar operating at specific frequencies; usually high-frequency bands as C, X, Ku and S band where the radar accuracy is higher (in fact, the higher the frequency, the better is the accuracy of the radar system).

However, once the frequency wavelength exceeds a certain threshold and causes a resonant effect, LO aircraft become increasingly detectable. For instance, ATC radars, that operate at lower-frequency bands are theoretically able to detect a tactical fighter-sized stealth plane whose shape features parts that can cause resonance. Radars that operate at bands below 300 MHz (lower UHF, VHF and HF radars), such as the so-called Over The Horizon (OTH) radars, are believed to be particularly dangerous for stealth planes: although they are not much accurate (because lower frequency implies very large antenna and lower angle accuracy and angle resolution) they can spot stealth planes and be used to guide fighters equipped with IRST towards the direction the LO planes might be.

For these reasons, in the same way the U.S. spyplanes do with all the Russian Su-35S, Su-30SM, S-400 in Syria, it’s safe to assume Russian advanced anti-aircraft systems are “targeting” the Israeli F-35s and its valuable emissions, forcing the IAF to adapt its procedures and leverage the presence of other aircraft to “hide” the “Adir” when and where it could theoretically be detected. “This has created a situation in which the IAF is adapting itself to the F-35 instead of adapting the jet to the air force. The goal, they say at the IAF, is to use the F-35 to upgrade the fourth generation jets that will fly around the F-35,” commented Al-Monitor’s Ben Caspit.

Meanwhile the Israeli F-35s will probably see some action, validating the tactical procedures to be used by the new aircraft, fine tuning the ELINT capabilities of the “Adir” to detect, geolocate and classify enemy‘s new/upgraded systems, as well as testing the weapons system (and the various Israeli “customizations”) during real operations as part of “packages” that will likely include other special mission aircraft and EW (Electronic Warfare) support.

But only if really needed: the Israeli Air Force “legacy” aircraft have often shown their ability to operate freely in the Syrian airspace, using stand-off weaponry, without needing most of the fancy 5th generation features; therefore, it’s safe to assume the Israelis will commit their new aircraft if required by unique operational needs, as already happened in the past (in 1981, the first Israeli F-16s took part in Operation Opera, one of the most famous operations in Israeli Air Force history, one year after the first “Netz” aircraft was delivered and before all the F-16As were taken on charge by the IAF).”

There have been a series ofunconfirmed rumors that the F-35Is have been used to attack Syrian targets, but there is no confirmation that the jets have flown any combat missions yet. The mission over Iran seems to be just one of these: a bogus claim most probably spread on purpose as part of some sort of PSYOPS aimed at threatening Israel’s enemies.

Obviously, this does not change the fact that the more they operate and test their new F-35 stealth aircraft, the higher the possibilities the IAF will use the Adirs for the real thing when needed. But this does not seem the case. At least not in Iran and not now.

Anyway, we will continue to monitor the situation and will update this post accordingly.


Read more at https://theaviationist.com/2018/03/...-does-not-make-any-sense/#UIj0tFtm8w2xPiLY.99*


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979686966701772800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

yavar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979686966701772800



The problem with US troops leaving anytime soon is that ISIS remnants are still active in the south Euphrates region on both sides of the Iraqi / Syrian border. Recently they have been found to be hiding in elaborately constructed bunkers in the desert.

Another issue is that despite Trumps recent remarks, it seems as if the US is stepping up its presence in Syria's resource rich east, setting up new, larger bases & fortifying existing bases. If the US were to abruptly leave the area, it could create a major power vacuum, similar to what we saw when the US left Iraq a few years back, leading to the formation of ISIS.

In case of an abrupt American withdrawal, Turkey and the Turkish backed FSA would most likely send in their military & para-military forces to engage the YPG/SDF forces currently controlling the area, since Turkey considers the YPG/SDF as nothing more than a re-branded Syrian branch of the PKK militant group. Turkey considers the PKK to be a terrorist organization and Turkey is currently engaged in a prolonged war with the organization.

During the recent fighting in Afrin, many analysts wondered why Syria allowed several of their allied NDF units to go into Afrin to fight against Turkey shoulder to shoulder with the Kurdish dominated YPG, especially considering the fact that defeat seemed imminent for Kurdish/Syrian forces since they had no answer for Turkeys air superiority.

Looking at the big picture though, there does seem to be a long term strategy behind these actions. Sending NDF militia units to help the YPG created a closer bond between the two sides and perhaps a sense of deepening trust. At the same time, the Turkish victory in Afrin seems to have proved to the YPG that the Americans are not trustworthy allies for the long run & that fighting an adversary with an capable airforce without American protection/support is really nothing more than an exercise in futility.

In the future if the Americans do decide to leave abruptly, the Kurdish YPG/SDF's experiences in Afrin may convince them to simply give in to the Syrian government and allow Syrian troops to occupy/liberate SDF controlled regions, rather than fighting against Turkey in vain in a futile attempt to retain their autonomy.


----------



## yavar




----------



## mohsen

*  بروجردی: تلگرام به زودی فیلتر می شود  *
رئیس کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس گفت: تصمیم اتخاذ شده و فکر می کنم حداکثر تا پایان ماه جاری (فروردین ماه) تلگرام جای خود را به یک پیام رسان داخلی بدهد.
به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر،
*   *
علاء الدین بروجردی در گفت و گو با رادیو شهری بروجرد، با اشاره به موضوع از مدار خارج شدن «تلگرام» اظهار داشت: این تصمیمی است که در بالاترین سطح اتخاذ شده و تلگرام جای خود را به یک سامانه مشابه ملی خواهد داد.
وی تصریح کرد: این موضوع به لحاظ امنیت ملی ما مهم است، با توجه به نقش مخربی که تلگرام در بحران های سال گذشته در کشور داشت و هم اینکه ما امروز در فضای مجازی به این توانمندی رسیده ایم که یک سامانه ملی را تعریف کنیم؛ مانند سروش و ظرفیت های دیگر.

رئیس کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه ممکن است تعداد مشترکین سروش ۳ میلیون باشد و تعداد مشترکین تلگرام چهل میلیون، اما این تعداد سرریز می شوند؛ وقتی تلگرام از مدار خارج شد مردم به یک سامانه ملی روی می آورند، تصریح کرد: در رابطه با نگرانی هایی که رسانه های بیگانه بیشتر به آن دامن می زنند که سامانه های داخلی ایمن نیست و یا مسائلی از این گونه، به لحاظ بستر سازی فنی و سالم بودن محیط آن، کار گسترده ای دارد صورت می گیرد.

بروجردی خاطر نشان کرد: این تصمیم اتخاذ شده که تلگرام جای خود را به یک سامانه ملی بدهد و فکر می کنم حداکثر تا پایان ماه جاری (فروردین ماه) این اتفاق خواهد افتاد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> *  بروجردی: تلگرام به زودی فیلتر می شود  *
> رئیس کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس گفت: تصمیم اتخاذ شده و فکر می کنم حداکثر تا پایان ماه جاری (فروردین ماه) تلگرام جای خود را به یک پیام رسان داخلی بدهد.
> به گزارش پایگاه اطلاع رسانی شبکه خبر،
> *   *
> علاء الدین بروجردی در گفت و گو با رادیو شهری بروجرد، با اشاره به موضوع از مدار خارج شدن «تلگرام» اظهار داشت: این تصمیمی است که در بالاترین سطح اتخاذ شده و تلگرام جای خود را به یک سامانه مشابه ملی خواهد داد.
> وی تصریح کرد: این موضوع به لحاظ امنیت ملی ما مهم است، با توجه به نقش مخربی که تلگرام در بحران های سال گذشته در کشور داشت و هم اینکه ما امروز در فضای مجازی به این توانمندی رسیده ایم که یک سامانه ملی را تعریف کنیم؛ مانند سروش و ظرفیت های دیگر.
> 
> رئیس کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه ممکن است تعداد مشترکین سروش ۳ میلیون باشد و تعداد مشترکین تلگرام چهل میلیون، اما این تعداد سرریز می شوند؛ وقتی تلگرام از مدار خارج شد مردم به یک سامانه ملی روی می آورند، تصریح کرد: در رابطه با نگرانی هایی که رسانه های بیگانه بیشتر به آن دامن می زنند که سامانه های داخلی ایمن نیست و یا مسائلی از این گونه، به لحاظ بستر سازی فنی و سالم بودن محیط آن، کار گسترده ای دارد صورت می گیرد.
> 
> بروجردی خاطر نشان کرد: این تصمیم اتخاذ شده که تلگرام جای خود را به یک سامانه ملی بدهد و فکر می کنم حداکثر تا پایان ماه جاری (فروردین ماه) این اتفاق خواهد افتاد.


ماشاالله چیزی که فراوان میشه توی گوگل پلی پیدا کرد فیلتر شکن هستش
تازه اونقدر بعضی سایتها الکی الکی فیلتر شدن که بعضی ها برای
استفاده روزمره اینترنت اولین کاری که میکنن فیلتر شکن استفاده میکنن.
با اینکار تلگرام فقط برای استفاده های روزانه و غیر مخرب محدود میشه
برای کسی که هدف دیگه ای داشته باشه که اصلا عین خبیالش هم نیست


----------



## Aramagedon

Guys please know this animal :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> ماشاالله چیزی که فراوان میشه توی گوگل پلی پیدا کرد فیلتر شکن هستش
> تازه اونقدر بعضی سایتها الکی الکی فیلتر شدن که بعضی ها برای
> استفاده روزمره اینترنت اولین کاری که میکنن فیلتر شکن استفاده میکنن.
> با اینکار تلگرام فقط برای استفاده های روزانه و غیر مخرب محدود میشه
> برای کسی که هدف دیگه ای داشته باشه که اصلا عین خبیالش هم نیست


هیچ آدم عاقلی قبول نمیکنه که اطلاعات میلیونها ایرانی در اختیار دشمنان خونی ما باشه، این یه خیانت *محض *هست
خیلی ها از فیلتر شکن استفاده نمیکنن و همین باعث میشه که حتی اونهایی هم که استفاده میکنن برای برقراری ارتباط از سرویسهای ایرانی استفاده کنن، و همین هم هدف هست

با اینکه فیلترینگ برای همه مشکلات زیادی درست میکنه، ولی چاره دیگه ای هم نیست
یا باید یه فیلترینگ هوشمند مثل چین پیاده میکردیم که غربیها بهمون اجازه نمیدن یا فیلترشکن ملی رو توسعه میدادیم که حضرات خائن جمعش کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura

Can Iran join and if so should they do it?
*------------------------------------*
*Russia & China to merge satellite tracking systems into one global navigation giant*
Moscow and Beijing will team up to create an integrated navigation system based on Russia’s Global Navigation Satellite System (GLONASS) and the Chinese BeiDou. The system will cover most of Eurasia.
The countries will reportedly negotiate the merger in May at the International Conference on Advanced Technologies in Manufacturing and Materials Engineering in the Chinese city of Harbin, Izvestia daily reports.
The initiative to merge the two separate systems is the result of a proposal made by the Chinese authorities to the Russian Federal Space Agency, Roscosmos. It is intended to create a joint global navigation satellite system, covering the countries of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, which include China, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Russia, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, India and Pakistan.
The new system will allow the partners to share data on the positions of navigation satellite groups, improve working efficiency in a real-time environment, and to exchange corrections, where necessary. At the same time, Russian GLONASS may significantly broaden its user base.

_“If the project is implemented, it will allow for an improvement in accuracy for both systems,”_ said a Roscosmos spokesperson, as quoted by the media.

If successful, the project will divide the entire world into two zones of influence by two united systems GLONASS-BeiDou and GPS-Galileo, operated by the US and the European Union, according to Andrey Ionin, a member of the Russian Academy of Cosmonautics.
Global Positioning System (GPS), the world’s oldest Global Navigation Satellite System, began operations in 1978 to provide location information and navigation to missile submarines and surface ships. The system was also used for hydrographic and geodetic surveying by the US army. The system was opened to civilian and commercial use in 1994. GPS currently operates 31 satellite constellations.
Russia’s GLONASS became operational in 1993. The navigation system has 27 satellites in orbit and all are operational. It is run by the Russian Aerospace Defense Forces and is currently the second alternative navigational system in operation.
Galileo is the European global navigation system, which is available for civilian and commercial use. It is a joint project by the European Space Agency and the European GNSS Agency. At present, there are 22 operational satellites out of a projected 30. Galileo started working in 2016 and is expected to reach full operational capability by 2020.
Chinese BeiDou was put into operation 2000 with limited coverage and navigation services offered mainly to users in China and neighboring regions. The system currently has a total of 22 operational satellites in orbit and the full constellation is projected to reach 35 satellites.
Japan and India are also developing their own regional navigation satellite systems. The Japanese Quasi-Zenith Satellite System (QZSS) is currently under construction. This is expected to become fully operational by the end of the current year. It will have seven satellites and four have already been sent into orbit.
The Indian Regional Navigation Satellite System (IRNSS) covers India and nearby regions, extending up to 1,500km. Its seven satellites are currently in orbit, but the first one has been out of operation after all rubidium atomic clocks on board failed in 2017.

https://www.rt.com/business/422902-russia-china-cooperate-satellite-navigation/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Modern arabs in 2018:








Embedded media from this media site is no longer available







...


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## N_Al40

Oh God this is really going to RILE UP the US, Israel & the GCC!!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=355425878302849





Don't know what to make of this...hope it empowers the elected Republican element of Iran and reduces the unelected hold of the Theocrats who are impeding Politico-Social Progress


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981507406176890882

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

نظرتان در مورد تزیینات جدید آرامگاه فردوسی در سال نو چی هستش


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> نظرتان در مورد تزیینات جدید آرامگاه فردوسی در سال نو چی هستش


Stupid parenting.


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> Stupid parenting.


looks more like no parenting at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

N_Al40 said:


> Oh God this is really going to RILE UP the US, Israel & the GCC!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=355425878302849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to make of this...hope it empowers the elected Republican element of Iran and reduces the unelected hold of the Theocrats who are impeding Politico-Social Progress
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981507406176890882



The reason their is an open letter is because everyone recognizes their are serious problems in IRan that cannot be ignored and must be solved immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## pin gu

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/...یت-های-پلیسی-مستلزم-بهره-مندی-از-تجهیزات-مدرن






به گزارش تسنیم، تجربه چند دهه اخیر نشان داد که ورود بنز به عنوان یکی از مدرن‌ترین و به روزترین خودروهای دنیا به ناوگان خودرویی پلیس ایران، نه تنها باعث بالارفتن شان و جایگاه این نیرو شد، بلکه ارتقای کارایی در انجام مأموریت‌های پلیسی را هم به دنبال داشت که با توجه به فرسوده شدن بنزهای پلیس پس از دو دهه، ورود لندکروزهای جدید می‌تواند فتح بابی باشد برای به روزتر شدن و مدرن‌تر شدن ناوگان خودرویی پلیس و تجهیزات مورد نیاز آن که ثمره آن قطعاَ بالارفتن احساس امنیت در جامعه و تنگ‌تر شدن عرصه برای مجرمان خواهد بود.

maghaleye sefareshi 

Jalebe ke barrasi hay hamin aghayon ta chand sal pish neshon midad vared kardan on benz geron gheymat va stefade azash be onvan khodroye niroye entezami aslan monaseb nabood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

Must Watch:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

LOL! Brought to you by the most naive people on this planet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

yavar said:


>


What a load of bull$hit.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

N_Al40 said:


> Oh God this is really going to RILE UP the US, Israel & the GCC!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=355425878302849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to make of this...hope it empowers the elected Republican element of Iran and reduces the unelected hold of the Theocrats who are impeding Politico-Social Progress
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981507406176890882



But sync up what exactly, the highway already exists. You can drive from Damascus to Tehran, all of it is covered by highways already it's not like there's an empty desert with no roads.

Eastern Syrian desert and Anbar desert remain places to avoid unless you want to risk an airstrike or an ISIS remnants on your way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

When is army day this year? 18th April?


----------



## mohsen

looks like I have to reconsider my previous assessment about dollar rate in the end of 97!
*دلار افسار پاره کرد /قیمت دلار از ۵۴۰۰ تومان عبور کرد*

Reformists' propaganda about dollar rate during elections:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

Ich said:


> When is army day this year? 18th April?



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## mohsen

1 dollar= 57000 Rial.
Congratulation.

مشرق گزارش می‌دهد؛
افزایش ۵۰۰ تومانی قیمت دلار در کمتر از نصف روز/ چرا ارز گران شد؟+ عکس


----------



## mohsen




----------



## Muhammed45

mohsen said:


>


شاهکار برجام آفتابه تابان 

شما فکر کنید اگر به رییسی رای میدادی الان دلار چند بود؟
اگه درست یادم باشه دوستان اصلاحی میگفتن 5 تومن رو حتماً رد میکنه تا آخر دوره اش. ما داریم 6 تومن رو رد میکنیم تازه دوره اش شروع شده


----------



## sha ah

So you believe that under a conservative government, things would have been any different ? You believe that without the nuclear deal which has allowed Iran to close trillions of Euro's worth of deals with EU, Russia, China that things would have been better in Iran ? Look at the Turkish Lira, it's currently at an all time low as well & that's with Turkey having great, open economic relations with USA, EU & the rest of the world. Iran is currently under tremendous pressure & its economy is still recovering from the harshest sanctions ever imposed on a country. Considering all that Iran's economy is still relatively stable compared to neighboring countries & other developing countries whose currencies have also lost value against the dollar in recent years.


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## N_Al40

Point No. 2 is VERY interesting; could it be referring to the IRGC...?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983312488279273473


----------



## yavar




----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


>



12 Iranians martyred!
Russian AD again did nothing against Israeli jets!
Its time Iranians takes the protection of its bases in its own hands and set up its own Air Defece systems!
I hope we see sooner or later an asymetric response (Hezbollah?)


----------



## scimitar19

hmmm I wonder why there was no response in a form of missile attack on planes regardless whether they violated or not Syrian airspace... They promised they will respond to these attacks?!


----------



## SubWater

scimitar19 said:


> hmmm I wonder why there was no response in a form of missile attack on planes regardless whether they violated or not Syrian airspace... They promised they will respond to these attacks?!


clearly they surprised, They expect attack from different location toward different base from different player.
Also I think some insider in Syria betrayed us.


----------



## yavar




----------



## SubWater

http://iswnews.com/10038/اسامی-شهدای-فرودگاه-تیفور-تیاس-؛-و-باز/

Rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Full Moon

SubWater said:


> http://iswnews.com/10038/اسامی-شهدای-فرودگاه-تیفور-تیاس-؛-و-باز/
> 
> Rest in peace



Yeah *مدافع حرم*


----------



## N_Al40

Anyone again wants to say that ALL of Iran's economic problems are its OWN fault...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983676798251790337

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984001126990340103

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984060599557672961


----------



## N_Al40

*Ahhh shi*...'Iranians' living in the West be like: 'ALL CORRUPTION AND ECONOMIC MISERY IS MULLAH'S FAULT!!'


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984093973294780416

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984111285490118656*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N_Al40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984144795701522432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

محیطبان .شاد با لباس های جدید و جلیقه ضد گلوله

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## N_Al40

skyshadow said:


> محیطبان .شاد با لباس های جدید و جلیقه ضد گلوله
> View attachment 465665
> View attachment 465666



About time we got a standardized uniform!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dinky

skyshadow said:


> محیطبان .شاد با لباس های جدید و جلیقه ضد گلوله
> View attachment 465665
> View attachment 465666


Can someone translate plz


----------



## skyshadow

Dinky said:


> Can someone translate plz



Sure. This is a picture of the new iranian made equipment provided to the iran environment police.

They protect animals that are rare from unauthorized hunters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bsruzm

Some say Zarif will never goat-like smile again?


----------



## Muhammed45

bsruzm said:


> Some say Zarif will never smile again? How's F313 going by the way?


Some other say Cavosoglu is being a double prostitute


----------



## bsruzm

mohammad45 said:


> Some other say Cavosoglu is being a double prostitute


F.ck it, what about Zarif?


----------



## Muhammed45

bsruzm said:


> F.ck it, what about Zarif?


UAE the little shit has said many things, if israel needed 1 week to bring them on knees and fk them, we need only half an hour to raze their capitals. Doesn't matter how many supporters they have.

They are planning to isolate and then invade Qatar , looks like a new scenario


----------



## bsruzm

mohammad45 said:


> UAE the little shit has said many things, if israel needed 1 week to bring them on knees and fk them, we need only half an hour to raze their capitals. Doesn't matter how many supporters they have.
> 
> They are planning to isolate and then invade Qatar , looks like a new scenario


How's F313 going? I don't know Zarif but it never fail to put a smile on my face. I hope it becomes operational until then, I mean in 10-15 years


----------



## Muhammed45

bsruzm said:


> How's F313 going? I don't know Zarif but it never fail to put a smile on my face. I hope it becomes operational until then, I mean in 10-15 years


Whenever you find an engine for Altay, it will be operational hehhh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

mohammad45 said:


> Whenever you find an engine for Altay, it will be operational hehhh


Okay, we speak about it then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

N_Al40 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984001126990340103
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984060599557672961


I dont know if this is true, i havent seen any actual news on it. But this should of been done a long time ago, its a no brainer. Iran and Russia are fighting on the same side. US has bases in Turkey, Jordan, Israel, and uses it to attack Syira. On the other hand Russia and Iran who are fighting on the same side don't cooperate militarily enough which is insane. Iran letting Russia use Iranian territory to bomb its targets would benefit both. I know Iran has a law which prohibits Foreign bases on its territory but its time they removed it or changed it. Maybe change it to allow foreign basses in times of war on a common enemy in this case isis and other jihadist groups or to aid a common ally in this case would be the Syrian government. Or Maybe a joint base where both Russia and Iranians Use it so to circumvent the law since its no longer a foreign base since there are Iranians in it. These are just rough suggestions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agarrao a las kalandrakas

yavar said:


>



@yavar Bro, what about possible strikes in Syria by US, NATO & Israel?

What about +++++++++++++++ and ***************** and big mamma and ********** and IRGC there etc??

I remember what you said in 2013. But now in 2018? What do you think?

I'm waiting for a response from my brother Yavar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

عکس قدیمی از موشک ذوالفقار با بدنه جدید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

سرباز فرانسوی درحال تست اسلحه ضد پهپاد. 

اسلحه ضد پهپاد داشتیم وقتی داشتن اسلحه ضد پهپاد مد نبود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

agarrao a las kalandrakas said:


> @yavar Bro, what about possible strikes in Syria by US, NATO & Israel?
> 
> What about +++++++++++++++ and ***************** and big mamma and ********** and IRGC there etc??
> 
> I remember what you said in 2013. But now in 2018? What do you think?
> 
> I'm waiting for a response from my brother Yavar.


same we at state of war
Trump want to do quick hit and run and declare victory and lift up America image with cheap atct which as not got any military equipment to come .
so we will play


----------



## skyshadow

Democracy Dies in Darkness
National Security

*U.S. launches missile strikes in Syria*
By Anne Gearan, Missy Ryan

April 13, 2018 at 9:12 PM

_





President Trump announced on April 13 that the U.S. conducted a military strike against the Syrian government in response to suspected chemical attack in a Damascus suburb. (The Washington Post)
President Trump ordered a military attack against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad on Friday, joining allies Britain and France in launching missile strikes in retaliation for what Western nations said was the deliberate gassing of Syrian civilians.

The coordinated strike marked the second time in a year that Trump has used force against Assad, who U.S. officials believe has continued to test the West’s willingness to accept gruesome chemical attacks. 

Trump announced the strikes in an address to the nation Friday evening. “The purpose of our action tonight is to establish a strong deterrent” against the production and use of chemical weapons, he said, describing the issue as vital to national security. Trump added that the United States is prepared “to sustain this response” until its aims are met.

Trump asked both Russia and Iran, backers of Assad, “what kind of nation wants to be associated” with mass murder and suggested that someday the United States might be able to “get along” with both if they change their policies.


[iframe src="https://tpc.googlesyndication.com/safeframe/1-0-23/html/container.html?n=0" name="1-0-23;12851;e?encodeURIComponent(ta(a,b,c,d,e+1)):"...";return encodeURIComponent(String(a))},L=function(a,b,c,d){a.g.push(b);a.h*=ra(c,d)},va=function(a,b,c,d){b=b+"//"+c+d;var e=ua(a)-d.length;if(0>e)return"";a.g.sort(function(a,b){return a-b});d=null;c="";for(var f=0;f=l.length){e-=l.length;b+=l;c=a.i;break}else a.j&&(c=e,l[c-1]==a.i&&--c,b+=l.substr(0,c),c=a.i,e=0);d=null==d?h:d}}a="";null!=d&&(a=c+"trn="+d);return b+a},ua=function(a){var b=1,c;for(c in a.h)b=c.length>b?c.length:b;return 3997-b-a.i.length-1};var wa=function(a,b,c,d){if(Math.random()<(d||a.g))try{if(c instanceof K)var e=c;else e=new K,ha(c,function(a,b){var c=e,d=c.l++;a=ra(b,a);c.g.push(d);c.h[d]=a});var f=va(e,a.j,a.h,a.i+b+"&");f&&ka(u,f)}catch(h){}};var M=null;var xa=function(){var a=u.performance;return a&&a.now&&a.timing?Math.floor(a.now()+a.timing.navigationStart):v()},ya=function(){var a=void 0===a?u:a;return(a=a.performance)&&a.now?a.now():null};var za=function(a,b,c){this.label=a;this.type=b;this.value=c;this.duration=0;this.uniqueId=this.label+"_"+this.type+"_"+Math.random();this.slotId=void 0};var N=u.performance,Aa=!!(N&&N.mark&&N.measure&&N.clearMarks),O=function(a){var b=!1,c;return function(){b||(c=a(),b=!0);return c}}(function(){var a;if(a=Aa){var b;if(null===M){M="";try{a="";try{a=u.top.location.hash}catch(c){a=u.location.hash}a&&(M=(b=a.match(/\bdeid=([\d,]+)/))?b[1]:"")}catch(c){}}b=M;a=!!b.indexOf&&0<=b.indexOf("1337")}return a}),Ba=function(){var a=P;this.h=[];this.i=a||u;var b=null;a&&(a.google_js_reporting_queue=a.google_js_reporting_queue||[],this.h=a.google_js_reporting_queue,b=a.google_measure_js_timing);this.g=O()||(null!=b?b:1>Math.random())},Ca=function(a){a&&N&&O()&&(N.clearMarks("goog_"+a.uniqueId+"_start"),N.clearMarks("goog_"+a.uniqueId+"_end"))};Ba.prototype.start=function(a,b){if(!this.g)return null;var c=ya()||xa();a=new za(a,b,c);b="goog_"+a.uniqueId+"_start";N&&O()&&N.mark(b);return a};var R=function(){var a=Q;this.h=Da;this.j=this.i;this.g=void 0===a?null:a};R.prototype.pinger=function(){return this.h};var Ea=function(a,b,c,d,e){try{if(a.g&&a.g.g){var f=a.g.start(b.toString(),3);var h=c();var g=a.g;c=f;if(g.g&&"number"==typeof c.value){var k=ya()||xa();c.duration=k-c.value;var l="goog_"+c.uniqueId+"_end";N&&O()&&N.mark(l);g.g&&g.h.push(c)}}else h=c()}catch(m){g=!0;try{Ca(f),g=(e||a.j).call(a,b,new S(T(m),m.fileName,m.lineNumber),void 0,d)}catch(x){a.i(217,x)}if(!g)throw m;}return h},Ga=function(a,b,c,d,e){var f=Fa;return function(h){for(var g=[],k=0;kvu("https://securepubads.g.doubleclick....JSzGA_QqXHMhYdEAE\x26urlfix\x3d1\x26adurl\x3d")

(function() { var iasScriptUrl, hiddenFrame, hiddenDoc, where, domain; iasScriptUrl = '//pixel.adsafeprotected.com/jload?anId=8221&campId=300x250&pubId=155381698&chanId=102699898&placementId=4614150153&pubCreative=138228907510&pubOrder=2267934193&cb=1801680456&adsafe_par&impId=&custom='; hiddenFrame = document.createElement('iframe'); (hiddenFrame.frameElement || hiddenFrame).style.cssText = "width: 0; height: 0; border: 0; display: none;"; hiddenFrame.src = 'javascript:false'; where = document.getElementById('ias-1801680456'); where.parentNode.insertBefore(hiddenFrame, where); try { hiddenDoc = hiddenFrame.contentWindow.document } catch (e) { domain = document.domain; hiddenFrame.src = "javascript:var d=document.open();d.domain='" + domain + "';void(0);"; hiddenDoc = hiddenFrame.contentWindow.document } hiddenDoc.open().write(''); hiddenDoc.close() })(); {"uid":0.9282394877426843,"hostPeerName":"https://www-washingtonpost-com.cdn.ampproject.org","initialGeometry":"{\"windowCoords_t\":0,\"windowCoords_r\":360,\"windowCoords_b\":574,\"windowCoords_l\":0,\"frameCoords_t\":1351,\"frameCoords_r\":330,\"frameCoords_b\":1601,\"frameCoords_l\":30,\"styleZIndex\":\"\",\"allowedExpansion_r\":60,\"allowedExpansion_b\":324,\"allowedExpansion_t\":0,\"allowedExpansion_l\":0,\"yInView\":0,\"xInView\":1}","permissions":"{\"expandByOverlay\":true,\"expandByPush\":true,\"readCookie\":false,\"writeCookie\":false}","metadata":"{\"shared\":{\"sf_ver\":\"1-0-23\",\"ck_on\":1,\"flash_ver\":\"26.0.0\",\"canonical_url\":\"https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...e89d0-3f4a-11e8-974f-aacd97698cef_story.html\"}}","reportCreativeGeometry":false,"isDifferentSourceWindow":false,"sentinel":"1-2308887613675229666","width":300,"height":250,"_context":{"ampcontextVersion":"1523662348051","ampcontextFilepath":"https://3p.ampproject.net/1523662348051/ampcontext-v0.js","sourceUrl":"https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...&cap=swipe,navigateTo,cid,fragment,replaceUrl","referrer":"https://www.google.com/","canonicalUrl":"https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...8e89d0-3f4a-11e8-974f-aacd97698cef_story.html","pageViewId":"4771","location":{"href":"https://www-washingtonpost-com.cdn....&cap=swipe,navigateTo,cid,fragment,replaceUrl"},"startTime":1523670420117,"tagName":"AMP-AD","mode":{"localDev":false,"development":false,"minified":true,"lite":false,"test":false,"version":"1523662348051","rtvVersion":"011523662348051"},"canary":false,"hidden":false,"initialLayoutRect":{"left":30,"top":1351,"width":300,"height":250},"initialIntersection":{"time":12563.200000004144,"rootBounds":{"left":0,"top":0,"width":360,"height":574,"bottom":574,"right":360,"x":0,"y":0},"boundingClientRect":{"left":30,"top":1024,"width":300,"height":250,"bottom":1274,"right":330,"x":30,"y":1024},"intersectionRect":{"left":0,"top":0,"width":0,"height":0,"bottom":0,"right":0,"x":0,"y":0},"intersectionRatio":0},"domFingerprint":"2054505250","experimentToggles":{"canary":false,"expAdsenseA4A":false,"expDoubleclickA4A":false,"expDfpCanonicalFf":false,"expUnconditionedCanonical":false,"dbclk_a4a_viz_change":false,"a4aProfilingRate":false,"ad-type-custom":true,"ios-embed-wrapper":true,"amp-apester-media":true,"amp-ima-video":true,"amp-playbuzz":true,"chunked-amp":true,"amp-auto-ads":true,"amp-auto-ads-adsense-holdout":false,"slidescroll-disable-css-snap":true,"version-locking":true,"a4aFastFetchDoubleclickLaunched":false,"a4aFastFetchAdSenseLaunched":false,"a4a-new-signature-verifier":true,"pump-early-frame":true,"a4a-measure-get-ad-urls":false,"3p-use-ampcontext":true,"amp-animation":true,"amp-live-list-sorting":true,"amp-sidebar toolbar":true,"a4a-safeframe-preloading-off":false,"expUnconditionedAdxIdentity":false,"expUnconditionedDfpIdentity":false,"expUnconditionedCanonicalHoldback":false,"rollback-delayed-fetch-deprecation":false,"rollback-dfd-ix":true,"rollback-dfd-criteo":true,"rollback-dfd-rubicon":true,"rollback-dfd-navegg":true,"rollback-dfd-openx":true,"rollback-dfd-yieldbot":true,"rollback-dfd-imonomy":true,"rollback-dfd-pulsepoint":true,"dcdf-whitelist-deprecation":false},"sentinel":"1-2308887613675229666"}}" height="250" width="300" data-amp-3p-sentinel="1-2308887613675229666" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="" allowtransparency="" scrolling="no" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" class="i-amphtml-fill-content" style="margin: auto; display: block; height: 250px; max-height: 100%; max-width: 100%; min-height: 0px; min-width: 0px; width: 300px; transform: translate(-50%, -50%); top: 0px; left: 0px; position: absolute; bottom: 0px; right: 0px; border-width: 0px !important; border-style: initial !important; padding: 0px !important;">[/iframe]
The assault followed repeated threats of military action from Trump, who has been moved by civilian suffering to set aside his concerns about foreign military conflicts, since the reported chemical attack that killed civilians in a rebel-held town outside Damascus last weekend. 







Even after international inspections and a U.S. air strike in 2017, Syrian President Bashar al-Assad is being accused of using chemical weapons to attack civilians in Douma, Syria, on April 7. (Jason Aldag/The Washington Post)
The operation capped nearly a week of debate in which Pentagon leaders voiced concerns that an attack could pull the United States into Syria’s civil war and trigger a dangerous conflict with Assad ally Russia — without necessarily halting chemical attacks.

Both Syria and Russia have denied involvement in the attack, which Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov alleged had been staged. 

The episode is the latest illustration of the hazards arising from a conflict that has killed an estimated half-million people and drawn in world powers since it began as a peaceful uprising in 2011. 

The attack raised the possibility of retaliation by Russia or Iran, which also provides military support to Assad, threatening in particular to increase the risks facing a force of 2,000 Americans in Syria, as part of the battle against the Islamic State. While the United States has not been at war with the Syrian government, U.S. troops often operate in proximity to Iranian- or Russian-backed groups. 


In the wake of last weekend’s gruesome attack, some U.S. officials advocated a larger, and therefore riskier, strike than the limited action Trump ordered in April 2017, also in response to suspected chemical weapons use.

That attack involved 59 Tomahawk missiles fired from two U.S. warships in the Mediterranean Sea. It fulfilled Trump’s vow that chemical weapons are a “red line” that he, unlike his predecessor Barack Obama, would not allow Assad to cross. But the airfield targeted by the Pentagon resumed operations shortly after the attack and, according to Western intelligence assessments, chemical attacks resumed. 

Assad’s defiance has presented Trump with a choice of whether to make a larger statement and incur a larger risk this time. Planning for these strikes focused on ways to curb Assad’s ability to use such weapons again.

President Trump enters to speak in the Diplomatic Reception Room of the White House on Friday in Washington, about the United States’ military response to a chemical weapons attack in Syria on April 7, 2018. (Susan Walsh/AP)
Risks of a wider attack include the possibility of a dangerous escalation with Russia, whose decision to send its military to Syria in 2015 reversed the course of the war in Assad’s favor. Since then, Russia has used Syria as a testing ground for some of its most sophisticated weaponry.

“Get ready Russia, because they will be coming, nice and new and ‘smart!’ ” Trump tweeted Wednesday, referring to U.S. missiles.

That took military officials by surprise. But on Thursday, Trump said he did not mean to suggest missile strikes were imminent.

“Never said when an attack on Syria would take place,” he tweeted. “Could be very soon or not so soon at all!”

A larger strike, possibly including stealth aircraft and strikes on multiple sites, could inflict lasting damage on military facilities and economic infrastructure that have been vital to Assad’s ability to gain the upper hand in a seven-year civil war.


Since last year’s strike, multiple chemical attacks have been reported in opposition areas, most of them involving chlorine rather than the nerve agent sarin, as was used in 2017, suggesting the government may have adjusted its tactics.

Among the chief factors that military planners must consider are air defenses in Syria, which were bolstered by Russia’s decision to enter the war and could pose a threat should the Pentagon employ manned aircraft in the attack. Their reach was demonstrated in February when an Israeli F-16 fighter jet crashed amid Syrian antiaircraft fire.

The United States has flown an array of aircraft over Syria since it began strikes against the Islamic State in 2014, but those operations have mostly steered clear of government and Russian activities. The Assad regime has not authorized the U.S. operations, but it also has not tried to shoot down American aircraft.

Earlier Friday, Nikki Haley, the U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, accused Russia of lying and covering up for the Assad government. Assad’s government had used chemical weapons at least 50 times in the past seven years of warfare, Haley claimed.

“Russia can complain all it wants about fake news, but no one is buying its lies and its coverups,” she said. “Russia was supposed to guarantee Assad would not use chemical weapons, and Russia did the opposite.”

Russia had called for the emergency meeting on Syria as military action seemed likely.

Russia’s U.N. ambassador, Vassily Nebenzia, accused the United States, France and Britain of saber-rattling.


“Why are you seeking to plunge the Middle East into such difficulties, provoking one conflict after another, pitting one state against another?” he said, claiming that anti-government militias had received “instructions” to begin an offensive as soon as an act of force begins. “Is the latest wave of chaos being unleashed only for the sake of that?”

Russia is Assad’s most powerful ally and has thousands of troops and military advisers, as well as air-defense systems, deployed in Syria. 

Russia’s military has threatened to shoot down any U.S. missiles that put Russian lives at risk. Russia could also fire at the launch platforms used — potentially U.S. planes or ships. Russian officials have said U.S. and Russian military staffs remain in contact regarding Syria, even as Russian media have carried stories in recent days about the potential outbreak of “World War III” as a consequence of a U.S. airstrike against Assad. 

Russian President Vladimir Putin warned French President Emmanuel Macron in a phone call Friday the situation remained tense, the Kremlin said in a statement. 

“Most important, it is imperative to avoid badly planned and dangerous actions that would be crude violations of the U.N. Charter and would have unpredictable consequences,” the Kremlin said. “Both leaders directed the ministers of defense and foreign affairs to maintain close contact with the goal of de-escalating the situation.”

U.N. Secretary General António Guterres told the Security Council that he feared events could escalate rapidly into a regional and even global conflict, and urged all states “to act responsibly in these dangerous circumstances.”

France’s U.N. ambassador, Francois Delattre, said the Syrian government’s decision to use chemical weapons meant that it had “reached a point of no return,” necessitating a “robust, united and steadfast response.”

“France will shoulder its responsibility to end an intolerable threat to our collective security,” Delattre told the Security Council.

British U.N. Ambassador Karen Pierce noted that Prime Minister Theresa May’s Cabinet “has agreed on the need to take action to alleviate humanitarian distress and to deter the further use of chemical weapons by the Assad regime.”

Announcement of that approval Thursday did not specify that the response should be military, although that was the expectation.

“We will continue to work with our friends and allies to coordinate an international response to that end,” Pierce said Friday.

Opposition lawmakers urged May to first seek Parliament’s consent before committing to any military action. Nothing requires that May do so, but the convention is for British lawmakers to be given the chance to vote. Parliament is in recess but could be recalled for an emergency session. 

Meanwhile, a team of investigators from the Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons arrived in Syria to look for evidence.





*_


----------



## OldTwilight

در مورد سوریه و پاسخ ایران ... تقریبا 4500 نفر از فرزندان مسئولین دارند توی انگلیس زندگی می کنند ، اونوقت امثال من انتظار داریم جمهوری اسلامی به جنگنده های انگلیس و ناوهاش حمله ی متقابل کنه !؟ 

خاک بر سر ما ...

این جمهوری اسلامی داره تبدیل به کلونی انگلیس می شه ...


----------



## yavar




----------



## Parsipride

*The Fruits of Iran’s Victory in Syria*
*https://www.lawfareblog.com/fruits-irans-victory-syria*

_Editor’s Note: Syria's civil war has many losers, but Iran is not one of them. Tehran backed its ally in Damascus to the hilt from the start of the civil war, and its ally survived in large part because of Iran's aid. Ariane Tabatabai of Georgetown explains the reasons for Iran's involvement and the strategic and economic benefits Tehran has gained._
*
***
*
Seven years ago, in March, Syria descended into chaos when President Bashar al-Assad undertook to crush the popular protests challenging his rule. Iran quickly became involved on the dictator’s side and, covertly, at first, provided assistance to him and his forces. By 2014, Iran’s presence in Syria was undeniable and the Revolutionary Guards were spotted in theater. Since then, Tehran has committed money and troops to propping up Assad while supporting him politically on the international stage—even as the international community has decried mass atrocities, including the use of chemical weapons, by Assad’s forces. Although the exact scale of Iranian commitment to Syria remains contested, it is estimated that the country has deployed thousands of troops, dozens of military advisors, and millions (maybe even billions, by some accounts) of dollars to protect Assad’s rule. But while Iran has paid a cost for its involvement in Syria, today it is beginning to reap its fruits of its investment.

Iranian authorities were reluctant to publicize their country’s involvement in the Syrian conflict at first. Tehran had grappled with internal challenges of its own just two years before. In summer 2009, then-president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad won a second four-year term in a hotly contested election. Ahmadinejad’s deep unpopularity and the questions surrounding the health of the elections sparked what has since become known as the “Green Movement,” a series of large-scale protests throughout the nation calling for a recount of the votes. The regime responded to the unrest by crushing the movement quickly and fairly effectively. When the Arab Spring started in 2010, Iranians watched the events closely and saw other dictators fall one by one. Envy quickly turned into horror as they, and the rest of the world, watched the Arab Spring take a sour turn and Syria descend into chaos. And when Assad began to employ chemical weapons against his own civilian populations in December 2012, Iranians were further horrified, having experienced the use of such weapons by Saddam Hussein during the Iran-Iraq War (1980-88). Given this recent political context, Iran initially decided to keep its involvement in the conflict under the radar.

But the rise of the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) in 2014 changed Iranians’ view of the conflict. That summer, Iranians watched ISIS declare a “caliphate” next door in Iraq and wondered when and how, not if, the group would target their own country. This threat perception was shaped by ISIS’ geographical proximity and its ideology. Iranians were acutely worried by the advent of another adversarial force in Iraq, which could threaten the Iranian state, as Baghdad had under Saddam Hussein, combined with ISIS’ anti-Shia and anti-Iranian ideology and brutality. As ISIS spread in Iraq and Syria, Tehran saw it as both convenient and critical to increase its presence in both countries, and to do so visibly.

Soon, body bags began to return to Iran and the Revolutionary Guards were joined by the country’s conventional military, the Artesh. Iran also began to deploy militias composed of Afghan and Pakistani fighters, the Fatemiyoun and Zeynabiyoun. What had initially seemed like a quick intervention on the side of an ally—which during the Iran-Iraq War had provided significant support and had since allowed Tehran access to its preferred non-state ally, Hezbollah—became a long civil conflict, leading to one of the worst humanitarian crises in the world. Against this backdrop, Iranian Foreign Minister Javad Zarif presented his “four-point plan” for ending the Syrian civil war to his foreign interlocutors. “The gist” of the plan, as he put it, “is a national-unity government, a ceasefire, fighting terrorism, constitutional reform, and creation of a permanent government based on the new constitutional institutions that have been created.” In private, Iranian officials would also note that they weren’t married to Assad, but that they also did not see any viable alternatives to him. As they viewed it, Assad was the only thing standing between the region and even more chaos.

But while Tehran was gaining prominence on the battlefield and in international fora aimed at addressing the Syrian crisis, Iran began to pay greater costs for its involvement there. Domestically, the Iranian populace and regime insiders alike were torn on their country’s presence in Syria. They believed containing ISIS was critical, but also saw Assad as a horrifying figure whose forces were leaving hundreds of thousands displaced, wounded, and killed. The Guards and Artesh were beginning to see their death tolls rise, with the number of killed troops repatriated surpassing1,000 by 2016. And as the country was struggling to reap the economic benefits of the 2015 nuclear deal and subsequent sanctions relief, it was also dedicating millions of dollars to supplying Assad and his forces with funds, advisors, weapons, and other equipment. According to reporting by _Haaretz_, “Iranian state-owned banks set up credit lines for the Syrian government of $3.6 billion in 2013 and $1 billion in 2015 to let the regime buy oil and other goods from Iran.” And this amount doesn’t include Iranian-supplied arms to various groups in the region.

Internationally, many saw Tehran as supporting a brutal dictator whose days would have been numbered without Iranian backing. Iran’s support for Assad also projected the image of a sectarian player throughout the region, tarnishing the country’s image on the Arab street and fueling the concerns of neighboring governments. Matters became more complicated when Moscow joined the fight, often providing air cover to Iranian and Syrian ground forces. Despite this cooperation, Russian officials have at times butted heads with Tehran—in particular, over Russia publicizing its use of an Iranian airbase for refueling purposes, a controversial matter in Iran which many deemed contrary to the constitution. Other regional conflicts have made matters even more complicated. The Saudi-Iranian rift widened in 2016, when the two countries severed ties and escalated proxy wars in Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen—and Syria.

The Islamic Republic did not anticipate when it became involved in Syria that the conflict would last seven years and that Assad would preserve his tenure. Iran may have signaled in the middle of the war that it would have been willing to drop Assad for another friendly presence in Damascus, but that view changed as it became clear that the international community, chiefly the United States and its European allies, were at least tacitly willing to live with Assad.

Today, Iran sees an end in sight in Syria. And although it has paid a high price for its involvement in that theater, it is now beginning to see its efforts pay dividends. First, Iran’s military has gained significant battlefield experience, with its armed forces becoming much more cohesive. And this experience isn’t limited to Iranian troops, but also the militias Iran has deployed from other parts of the region, including approximately 14,000 Fatemiyoun and 5,000 Zeynabiyoun. Iran is now able to redirect these trained and experienced fighters to other significant theaters, including Afghanistan and Yemen. And, as some Western military officials told me, it may have started doing so already. Second, Tehran’s been able to project power beyond its means through its strategic deployment of militias in Syria. While the country lacks a seat at the UN Security Council, a nuclear arsenal, or conventional military capabilities able to challenge the world powers, Iran has affirmed its place as a significant regional force. Third, the country has increased its strategic depth and preserved its lifeline to its chief non-state ally. Hezbollah’s ability to preserve its stronghold in Lebanon and to thrive is vital to the Islamic Republic because of the ways it increases Iran’s strategic depth, provides intelligence and counterintelligence benefits, and assists with Iran’s power projection, including by providing a deterrent against the United States and Israel. From its perch in Syria and with its proxy in Lebanon, Iran is now able to deter one of its primary adversaries in the region, Israel, from its own backyard—and the Jewish state’s lack of strategic depth, combined with the Islamic Republic’s anti-Israeli rhetoric and stance, growing missile capabilities, and support for terrorist groups targeting Israelis, fuel its concerns about the increased Iranian presence and capabilities at its borders. Fourth, Iran has been able to contain ISIS in Syria, allowing it to minimize the threat posed by the group against its own territory and population.

Another significant benefit of the Syrian conflict for Iran may still be yet to come. As Tehran has seen the nuclear deal challenged by President Trump and been frustrated by the slow pace of economic recovery post-sanctions relief, it has increasingly turned its attention to its neighborhood for investment and business. And while war-torn Syria may not seem like an obvious economic El Dorado, Tehran is preparing the grounds for increased cooperation with Damascus.

In recent months, Iranian officials and civil society have started to assess their role in Syrian reconstruction efforts. Iranian companies seem to have received “priority” over others in these plans. Importantly, the Revolutionary Guards will continue to be involved in the security sector in Syria and have already made agreements with Assad. Iran is now involved in rebuilding Syria’s infrastructure, including in the energy sector. And the Guards are a natural candidate for these efforts, given their presence in Syria and experience in the Iranian oil and gas sectors. At home the Iranian government is trying to scale back the Guards’ economic activities, so they may see investment abroad as a natural next step. There have also been talks of joint transportation projects between Damascus and Tehran, which would facilitate bilateral trade. Iran hopes to become a key exporter of goods to Syria. Iranians are also eyeing the public health and education sectors as possible arenas for future involvement. Lastly, the Islamic Republic hopes to become a key arms supplier in the region and Syria is a natural market for its weapons and defense equipment.

Ever since the Syrian conflict started, analysts have argued that the United States and its allies should contain and counter Iran in that theater. As the conflict has dragged on and Assad has remained in place, Tehran has solidified its position there. Today, it’s virtually impossible to imagine reconstruction without Iranian involvement—and Tehran is making sure that it remains indispensible. Tehran’s efforts to cement its role in Syria has regional implications. The sustained Iranian presence in Israel’s backyard and tensions between Jerusalem and Tehran render possible escalation between the two Middle Eastern powers probable. The international community has failed to counter Iran in Syria.

Both policies presented and pursued by the Trump administration—ad hoc responses to the Assad regime or pulling out of Syria altogether—would only strengthen Iran’s hand in Syria. On the one hand, more ad hoc attacks on Syria without a clear and comprehensive policy will escalate the conflict, allow Tehran to further justify its presence on the battlefield, and bring Iran and Russia closer together, forcing them to put their differences concerning military operations aside to tackle the common U.S. adversary. On the other hand, if President Trump pulls out U.S. troops out of Syria, Iran will enjoy a free hand in the country and will be able to move ahead with its post-conflict reconstruction plans. Instead, the United States must formulate a comprehensive policy that takes Iranian activities in Syria into account. Such a policy must include a multi-layered approach, one that continues to contain Iran and Russia in Syria, tackles the threat of ISIS, and engages key stakeholders through a multilateral process rather than unilateral ad hoc responses conducted by the Untied States.


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tps43

راستی پرسپولیس برنده شد امروز

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zartosht

how did this guy become irans ambassador to the UK? this is such an important posting and this guy can barely speak English. and cannot even comprehend the trap this propagandist is laying for him. 

he is terribly unqualified for this job, or defending irans position. 






this guy should get a lesson from mohammad marandi about tearing apart western propaganda points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


>



WTF.
@PeeD


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

zartosht said:


> how did this guy become irans ambassador to the UK? this is such an important posting and this guy can barely speak English. and cannot even comprehend the trap this propagandist is laying for him.
> 
> he is terribly unqualified for this job, or defending irans position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy should get a lesson from mohammad marandi about tearing apart western propaganda points.



IR is just Qajar , who pay more and has more relation with party in power , take the position ...


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

zartosht said:


> how did this guy become irans ambassador to the UK? this is such an important posting and this guy can barely speak English. and cannot even comprehend the trap this propagandist is laying for him.
> 
> he is terribly unqualified for this job, or defending irans position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy should get a lesson from mohammad marandi about tearing apart western propaganda points.


A member of negotiation team during JCPOA, not knowing English is their specialty!
even Wendy Sherman mocks our foreign minister for not knowing the English.

forget the live translation, these morons can't even translate a treaty's text by their dictionary:

ترجمه غلط اسناد بین‌المللی از برجام تا پالرم
وقتی دولت تحصیل کردگان امریکا و انگلیس عرضه درست ترجمه کردن 2 سند بین المللی را هم ندارد!/ رئیس کمیسیون قضایی مجلس: ترجمه لایحه پالرمو با متن اصلی مطابقت ندارد


----------



## Muhammed45

mohsen said:


> A member of negotiation team during JCPOA, not knowing English is their specialty!
> even Wendy Sherman mocks our foreign minister for not knowing the English.
> 
> forget the live translation, these morons can't even translate a treaty's text by their dictionary:
> 
> ترجمه غلط اسناد بین‌المللی از برجام تا پالرم
> وقتی دولت تحصیل کردگان امریکا و انگلیس عرضه درست ترجمه کردن 2 سند بین المللی را هم ندارد!/ رئیس کمیسیون قضایی مجلس: ترجمه لایحه پالرمو با متن اصلی مطابقت ندارد


It's a deliberate error I believe. 

Taj zadeh says That we have to give up the missile programme, these guys are not idiots, they have a mission in Iran. If we let them free, they would invite Americans with their bombing campaign to give us democracy. The sooner we get rid of these folks the better, China executes such traitors. We can learn some lessons from second economic power of the world. Execute the shit out of traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

another day, another spy within Rouhani's government escaped to U.K:
* پشت پرده یک استعفا و فرار؛ *
*کاوه مدنی از ایران فرار کرد یا فراری‌اش دادند؟+ سند*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## AmirPatriot

yavar said:


>


Does anyone still think this is not a Qiam? Or did the Yemenis make a finless ballistic missile all by themselves.


----------



## Stryker1982

AmirPatriot said:


> Does anyone still think this is not a Qiam? Or did the Yemenis make a finless ballistic missile all by themselves.



Highly doubt they made finless BM's with separating warheads. Non the less, they seem to be pretty inaccurate. (Qiam or Bukhan-2)


----------



## zartosht

OldTwilight said:


> IR is just Qajar , who pay more and has more relation with party in power , take the position ...





mohsen said:


> A member of negotiation team during JCPOA, not knowing English is their specialty!
> even Wendy Sherman mocks our foreign minister for not knowing the English.
> 
> forget the live translation, these morons can't even translate a treaty's text by their diction*ary*



this is definitely one thing you can blame rouhani for. with no US embassy, the UK is irans main "western" outpost. its shocking to see such an unqualified person in charge. I remember being impressed listening to the yemen ambassador and his vast knowledge of geopolitics/ shutting down western propaganda. and now we see this guy. come on zarif get your office together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

Stryker1982 said:


> By the way, nice Light tank on your profile picture. Is that a turkish tank?


It's Aselsan's Korhan Next Generation Infantry Fighting Vehicle, has been exhibited at IDEF'17 for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

سلام یه کسخل صنعتی زن حرفه ای داریم ، برین پستاشو ببینین بخندین :

@Gothic @jammersat @timmy_area51

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

@mohammad45 Bro I cant reply u there as I am not a senior member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

واقعا شرم داره این عکس این حق ارتش نیست اسلحه جنگ جهانی دوم حق ارتش ما نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N_Al40

This picture from Army Day has literally had me in tears for a good 15 minutes LOOL!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

skyshadow said:


> واقعا شرم داره این عکس این حق ارتش نیست اسلحه جنگ جهانی دوم حق ارتش ما نیست
> View attachment 467532





N_Al40 said:


> This picture from Army Day has literally had me in tears for a good 15 minutes LOOL!!


to in vaz ke in janevaran hashie khlij fars va esrael har roz daran har tar mishan va hey jang jang mikonan hamchin nemayesh maskhare i mesale barez khariat bod. ein aghayon daran che ghalati mikonan? yani eina namitinan ye nemayesh propagandai dorost o hesabi ham rah beyandazan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

skyshadow said:


> واقعا شرم داره این عکس این حق ارتش نیست اسلحه جنگ جهانی دوم حق ارتش ما نیست
> View attachment 467532


با بودجه دولت لبخند و صلح و خوشخیالی برادران ما بیشتر از گیرشان نمیاد. واقعا باعث تاسفه

با کمی بودجه میشه از سلاح بومی مصاف استفاده کرد. راه اندازی خط تولید کار شخصی نیست توجه دولتی لازم داره




اگر هر سلاح در مرحله تولید انبوه حدودا 1 میلیون تمام بشه تولید 100000 قبضه 100 میلیارد آب میخوره. بالفرض 50 میلیارد هم برای تولید انبوه. با دلار 4200 تومانی تقريبا میشه 35 میلیون دلار. عددی نیست خدایش. اصلا 100 میلیون دلار

مشکل مفت خورهای خوشخیاله


----------



## N_Al40

Seriously why do the Basiij have to be this petty?

It's funny because Rouhani knows the shade he is getting; IRGC Generals know whats going on too



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986498826738589696
If this means that the influential and unelected bodies that are holding back Iran's progress migrate all to an Independent Qom and leave IRI alone...then I am 110% on board!!

(Read the whole thread)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986589355778113536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986651359855472640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

skyshadow said:


> واقعا شرم داره این عکس این حق ارتش نیست اسلحه جنگ جهانی دوم حق ارتش ما نیست
> View attachment 467532



Fucking disgusting honestly. Makes me sick to see that.



Cthulhu said:


> to in vaz ke in janevaran hashie khlij fars va esrael har roz daran har tar mishan va hey jang jang mikonan hamchin nemayesh maskhare i mesale barez khariat bod. ein aghayon daran che ghalati mikonan? yani eina namitinan ye nemayesh propagandai dorost o hesabi ham rah beyandazan?



Vaghean. I don't even know what to say. Cheghade ina beshooran. Khejalet nemikeshan az in kareshoon? Badesh migan ke ma amadeim ke ba Amrika va esrael bejangim. Bishtar as 1 mah tool nemikeshe ke jango bebaran. Iran be in vasiat nemitone hich gohi bokhore. Vaghti shah bood, vaghti ba arteshe Iran negah mikoni, hame tachizate modern bood, jadid boodan, vali emrooz darim selahaye jange jahanie dovom ro estefade mikonim va jeloye donia neshoon midim cheghade aghab oftade hastim. Hichi to artesh jadid nist, hich karishoon dorost nist. Kasi mitone har chizi aleye shah bege, no problem, vali HICH VAGHT arteshe Iran be in vasiat naboode.

Harki ke fekr mikone ye roozi ma 500 karrar dorost mikonim ya 100 Qaher, ya 20 Bavar373, farmoosh kon, chon age in artesh enghade faghire, fekr nakon ke ina be voojod mishe. Hamashe propoganda.



Akhe in mozakhraf chie?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986635060253249536
Vaghti Korea shomali sarbaze moderntar daran, midoni ye masale hast ba in dolat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

mohammad45 said:


> با بودجه دولت لبخند و صلح و خوشخیالی برادران ما بیشتر از گیرشان نمیاد. واقعا باعث تاسفه
> 
> با کمی بودجه میشه از سلاح بومی مصاف استفاده کرد. راه اندازی خط تولید کار شخصی نیست توجه دولتی لازم داره
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اگر هر سلاح در مرحله تولید انبوه حدودا 1 میلیون تمام بشه تولید 100000 قبضه 100 میلیارد آب میخوره. بالفرض 50 میلیارد هم برای تولید انبوه. با دلار 4200 تومانی تقريبا میشه 35 میلیون دلار. عددی نیست خدایش. اصلا 100 میلیون دلار
> 
> مشکل مفت خورهای خوشخیاله



فقط از فروش نفت دارن روزی تکرار میکنم روزی چندین میلیارد دلار درمیارن اون وقت 100 میلیون که پول خورد هم نمیشه برای دولت واقعا روحانی دیونمون کرد اون از اقتصاد داریش اون از ارتش امسال ابرومون رفت هیچی نداشتن برای معرفی حتی نمیتونستن با نظم رژه برن سال های قبل خیلی بهتر بودن زمان احمدی نژاد و خاتمی خیلی ارتش رژه های منظم و خوبی داشت هنوز فیلماش توی یوتیوب هست ولی از زمان روحانی حتی لباساشونم نمیتونن یک دست بپوشن.



Cthulhu said:


> to in vaz ke in janevaran hashie khlij fars va esrael har roz daran har tar mishan va hey jang jang mikonan hamchin nemayesh maskhare i mesale barez khariat bod. ein aghayon daran che ghalati mikonan? yani eina namitinan ye nemayesh propagandai dorost o hesabi ham rah beyandazan?


----------



## Muhammed45

skyshadow said:


> فقط از فروش نفت دارن روزی تکرار میکنم روزی چندین میلیارد دلار درمیارن اون وقت 100 میلیون که پول خورد هم نمیشه برای دولت واقعا روحانی دیونمون کرد اون از اقتصاد داریش اون از ارتش امسال ابرومون رفت هیچی نداشتن برای معرفی حتی نمیتونستن با نظم رژه برن سال های قبل خیلی بهتر بودن زمان احمدی نژاد و خاتمی خیلی ارتش رژه های منظم و خوبی داشت هنوز فیلماش توی یوتیوب هست ولی از زمان روحانی حتی لباساشونم نمیتونن یک دست بپوشن.


راءفی پور میگفت بدون حمایت دولت ىک نمونه اولیه از مصاف ساختیم با کمتر از 10 میلیون تومان هزینه. بدون خط تولید البته

بیشتر از مشکل مالی مشکل مدیریتی امان ما رو بریده.


----------



## skyshadow

mohammad45 said:


> راءفی پور میگفت بدون حمایت دولت ىک نمونه اولیه از مصاف ساختیم با کمتر از 10 میلیون تومان هزینه. بدون خط تولید البته
> 
> بیشتر از مشکل مالی مشکل مدیریتی امان ما رو بریده.



بله من دیدم وقتی میگفت ما از هر قسمت اسلحه هم دوبار زدیم چون همش اشتباه میزدن برامون میفرستادن تازه خود صنایع دفاع هم متخصص های بهتری داره هم دستگاه های بهتری داره ولی هنوز که هنوزه ژ3 براشون خدای اسلحه ها مونده همین اسلحه ذوالفقار هم مطمن باش اگه خود دولت روش کار میکرد و اگه جای بدی داشته رو اصلاح کنه اگه بهتر ژ3 نباشه بدتر و کمترش نمیشه
تازه یادمه رائفی پور گفت قراره تست شلیکشم بکنن ولی هیچکدوم از اسلحه ها تست نشدن خوب این معلومه دستی پشت پرده هست که نمیگذاره اینا تست کنند و این اسلحه هارو و رسانه ای کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

hard to do much else when the army hardly gets any funding. and this is a serious mistake as the government is shutting out a large pool of talented Iranians.

only a certain group can and will join the IRGC. there is actually a very strict vetting process where they make sure you are religious and ideologically loyal to the government. 

lets be honest and face it. the average early 20s Iranian male by and large does not fit into that category. so what this does is it reserves Iranian funding and resources for a select group of people. while enormous talent gets wasted in the artesh because they simply don't have the funding to be anything more then a force in being.

its simple numbers here: IRGC gets 3-4x times the *official budget* of the artesh while being only about a 3rd in size. in addition to this, the IRGC has its own vast revenues streams that probably augment their official budget at least by x2 times.

this is not a very efficient system. as much as its a sensitive topic and a lot of people like the status quo. the reality is its not efficient. we have a lot talent being wasted with motivated and loyal Iranian troops doing almost nothing in the artesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Some people here are so Sour. This was Army day parade and they showed pretty much the same things they show every year. Just because certain things were not shown here doesn't mean anything! It would be totally stupid for any country to show off all their capabilities in this fashion. You have to keep some surprises for your enemies!

The worst part about this Parade was watching Rouhani's treacherous smiling face presiding over the Parade!


----------



## Cthulhu

N_Al40 said:


> If this means that the influential and unelected bodies that are holding back Iran's progress migrate all to an Independent Qom and leave IRI alone...then I am 110% on board!!
> 
> (Read the whole thread)


تازه گفته برای تامین مسائل مالی کشور قم چنتا پتروشیمی و پالایشگاه هم درونش احداث کنند، ببین گیر کیا افتادیم


mohammad45 said:


> راءفی پور میگفت بدون حمایت دولت ىک نمونه اولیه از مصاف ساختیم با کمتر از 10 میلیون تومان هزینه. بدون خط تولید البته
> 
> بیشتر از مشکل مالی مشکل مدیریتی امان ما رو بریده.





skyshadow said:


> بله من دیدم وقتی میگفت ما از هر قسمت اسلحه هم دوبار زدیم چون همش اشتباه میزدن برامون میفرستادن تازه خود صنایع دفاع هم متخصص های بهتری داره هم دستگاه های بهتری داره ولی هنوز که هنوزه ژ3 براشون خدای اسلحه ها مونده همین اسلحه ذوالفقار هم مطمن باش اگه خود دولت روش کار میکرد و اگه جای بدی داشته رو اصلاح کنه اگه بهتر ژ3 نباشه بدتر و کمترش نمیشه
> تازه یادمه رائفی پور گفت قراره تست شلیکشم بکنن ولی هیچکدوم از اسلحه ها تست نشدن خوب این معلومه دستی پشت پرده هست که نمیگذاره اینا تست کنند و این اسلحه هارو و رسانه ای کنن


.اسلحه رائفی پور که تفلبی از کار در اومد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> بله من دیدم وقتی میگفت ما از هر قسمت اسلحه هم دوبار زدیم چون همش اشتباه میزدن برامون میفرستادن تازه خود صنایع دفاع هم متخصص های بهتری داره هم دستگاه های بهتری داره ولی هنوز که هنوزه ژ3 براشون خدای اسلحه ها مونده همین اسلحه ذوالفقار هم مطمن باش اگه خود دولت روش کار میکرد و اگه جای بدی داشته رو اصلاح کنه اگه بهتر ژ3 نباشه بدتر و کمترش نمیشه
> تازه یادمه رائفی پور گفت قراره تست شلیکشم بکنن ولی هیچکدوم از اسلحه ها تست نشدن خوب این معلومه دستی پشت پرده هست که نمیگذاره اینا تست کنند و این اسلحه هارو و رسانه ای کنن


خوب حقیقتش من سربازیم توی نیروی انتظامی بود و به نظر من هم ژ3 های 40 سال پیش نیروی انتظامی خدای تمام اسلحه هایی بود که اونجا در دسترس ما بودن.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

zartosht said:


> hard to do much else when the army hardly gets any funding. and this is a serious mistake as the government is shutting out a large pool of talented Iranians.
> 
> only a certain group can and will join the IRGC. there is actually a very strict vetting process where they make sure you are religious and ideologically loyal to the government.
> 
> lets be honest and face it. the average early 20s Iranian male by and large does not fit into that category. so what this does is it reserves Iranian funding and resources for a select group of people. while enormous talent gets wasted in the artesh because they simply don't have the funding to be anything more then a force in being.
> 
> its simple numbers here: IRGC gets 3-4x times the *official budget* of the artesh while being only about a 3rd in size. in addition to this, the IRGC has its own vast revenues streams that probably augment their official budget at least by x2 times.
> 
> this is not a very efficient system. as much as its a sensitive topic and a lot of people like the status quo. the reality is its not efficient. we have a lot talent being wasted with motivated and loyal Iranian troops doing almost nothing in the artesh.



It also looks like the artesh is getting poorer and weaker every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Real freedom & democracy in West in a picture:

3 freemasons:


----------



## SubWater

2800 said:


> Real freedom & democracy in West in a picture:
> 
> 3 freemasons:


my friend only merkel pic is true others are not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> my friend only merkel pic is true others are not








Search thresa may childhood on internet


----------



## Stryker1982

That moment when police officers are better equipped than your infantry.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987024059518025728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N_Al40

Stryker1982 said:


> That moment when police officers are better equipped than your infantry.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987024059518025728



Bro we wish these were Police...they are environmental protection officers LOOL!!


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## sha ah

Stryker1982 said:


> That moment when police officers are better equipped than your infantry.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987024059518025728



In a few years, all Iranian soldiers will have kevlar vests & helmets. Right now, all the elite units do, but it's only a matter of time, although there are lots of other upgrades that Iran's army requires. They need to make the MASAF (HK 416 knockoff) the standard rifle for the army & IRGC. They need to make sure that all rifles have scopes as well. They really need to come up with new APC's & IFV's as well and the airforce really needs those new SU-30's or optimized Saeghehs (F-5 knockoffs) with BVR capabilities. The Iranian military is generally very secretive & they tend to hide their best, most advanced weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Khouzestan Armagadon like sky ... 


these pictures are taken in middle of day ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

why Iranian situation is dangrous .... its about something else but ... get the idea 






why Iranian situation is dangrous .... its about something else but ... get the idea


----------



## OldTwilight

This law is going to end of all of Iranian IT companies , All of Iranian news agencies and put to end of Internet access to Iran ......

the last rays of hope are fading in Iran ...

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/792831/واکنش-آذری-جهرمی-به-انحصار-طلبی-صداوسیما

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Yo Iranians 

Wassup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

a wahhabi's opinion about the outcome of Iran-KSA war, it's quite interesting:
http://defapress.ir/files/fa/news/1397/2/3/421381_296.mp4

*فیلم/ اظهار نظر جالب یک نظامی عربستانی در مورد جنگ با ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

A school (empowerment center) for Pakistani immigrants (child labours) in Iran:
http://www.farsnews.com/MediaDisplay.aspx?nn=13970121001352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

mohsen said:


> A school (empowerment center) for Pakistani immigrants (child labours) in Iran:
> http://www.farsnews.com/MediaDisplay.aspx?nn=13970121001352


I dont know what pakistanis try to find in tehran .
They should migrate to qom much better place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

tps77 said:


> I dont know what pakistanis try to find in tehran .
> They should migrate to qom much better place.


Qom is not in Iran, Qom is another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

Cthulhu said:


> Qom is not in Iran, Qom is another country.


 when did this happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

tps77 said:


> when did this happened?


Since last week.
https://donya-e-eqtesad.com/بخش-سای...عجیب-یک-روحانی-قم-مثل-واتیکان-کشوری-مستقل-شود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Cthulhu said:


> Since last week.
> https://donya-e-eqtesad.com/بخش-سایت-خوان-62/3378033-پیشنهاد-عجیب-یک-روحانی-قم-مثل-واتیکان-کشوری-مستقل-شود







I thought It was a joke??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

tps77 said:


> View attachment 468954
> 
> I thought It was a joke??


Although an "Independent Qom" is not likely to happen, But If an "Independent Qom" means that all of these akhonds are going to move there and we're not going hear about them again, I totally support an "Independent Qom".




Long Live the Qom!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tps43

Cthulhu said:


> Although an "Independent Qom" is not likely to happen, But If an "Independent Qom" means that all of these akhonds are going to move there and we're not going hear about them again, I totally support an "Independent Qom".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Live the Qom!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

mohsen said:


> a wahhabi's opinion about the outcome of Iran-KSA war, it's quite interesting:
> http://defapress.ir/files/fa/news/1397/2/3/421381_296.mp4
> 
> *فیلم/ اظهار نظر جالب یک نظامی عربستانی در مورد جنگ با ایران*


1000 times lol


----------



## OldTwilight

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/793161...شود-کاری-می‌کنیم-که-طرف-مقابل-فکرش-را-هم-نکند


این برجام فقط فرصتی بود که باهاش پول ها رو از ایران خارج کنند که کردند .... 
البته با توجه به شرایط فعلی ، جمهوری اسلامی در حدی نیست که بخواد از ان پی تی خارج بشه ... 
عیار جمهوری اسلامی رو از وضع مردم ایران می شه فهمید ...


----------



## zartosht

Iran will retaliate. Get over it.

Any further restraint from responding to Israeli aggression will only encourage more violations against Iran and Iranians

http://www.middleeasteye.net/columns/iran-will-retaliate-get-over-it-1208635739

beautiful article just came out from mohammad marandi explaining why iran must and will directly retaliate against Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Apparently Reza Shah's body has been found in Shah Abdol-Azim shrine.


----------



## yavar

*Israel Gen. Eisenkot: Iran knows heavy price of confronting us اسرائیل ژنرال ایزنکوت، ایران*





*Iran IRGC Gen Salami: North & West of Israel at cross fire ایران سردار سلامی: نه عمق دارید و نه عقبه*


----------



## Fafnir

Cthulhu said:


> Apparently Reza Shah's body has been found in Shah Abdol-Azim shrine.


Yes,quite amazing.Heres the excavator operator who discovered it taking a selfie lol!




It looks rather well preserved,he certainly got a first class embalming job.
Naturally our good friend babak taghvaee is literally jizzing in his pants over this along with the rest of the persian nationalists/royalists and of course even the pahlavi family is getting into the act with this little announcement 




I wonder whats going to happen?,the government cant really publicly bury the body anywhere for obvious reasons,cremation might be the best option I think,in fact I remember reading that reza shah had had a baker burned alive in his own oven,so I for one think cremation might be appropriate .


----------



## Stryker1982

Fafnir said:


> It looks rather well preserved,he certainly got a first class embalming job.
> Naturally our good friend babak taghvaee is literally jizzing in his pants over this


----------



## Dinky

Fafnir said:


> Yes,quite amazing.Heres the excavator operator who discovered it taking a selfie lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks rather well preserved,he certainly got a first class embalming job.
> Naturally our good friend babak taghvaee is literally jizzing in his pants over this along with the rest of the persian nationalists/royalists and of course even the pahlavi family is getting into the act with this little announcement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whats going to happen?,the government cant really publicly bury the body anywhere for obvious reasons,cremation might be the best option I think,in fact I remember reading that reza shah had had a baker burned alive in his own oven,so I for one think cremation might be appropriate .


How about this, cremate his body and then use the ashes of his body to build a public toilet?


----------



## Hack-Hook

whats the discussion , about body, its clear what you must do, in Islam if you find a body you must bury it ,no place ts allowed to harm the body or use it as construction material ,and cremation is not allowed and out of question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dinky

Hack-Hook said:


> whats the discussion , about body, its clear what you must do, in Islam if you find a body you must bury it ,no place ts allowed to harm the body or use it as construction material ,and cremation is not allowed and out of question.


He was not a muslim, he was an athiest

So cremating his body and using it to build a public toilet should not be a problem


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dinky said:


> He was not a muslim, he was an athiest
> So cremating his body and using it to build a public toilet should not be a problem


first don't change the situation at all the body must be buried no matter if he is Muslim, jew , Christian or even Dajjal himself. its clear .
second let don't mix politic with burying a body .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Fafnir said:


> Yes,quite amazing.Heres the excavator operator who discovered it taking a selfie lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks rather well preserved,he certainly got a first class embalming job.
> Naturally our good friend babak taghvaee is literally jizzing in his pants over this along with the rest of the persian nationalists/royalists and of course even the pahlavi family is getting into the act with this little announcement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whats going to happen?,the government cant really publicly bury the body anywhere for obvious reasons,cremation might be the best option I think,in fact I remember reading that reza shah had had a baker burned alive in his own oven,so I for one think cremation might be appropriate .


How did they find the body I think the grave was close to the shrine before it was destroyed


----------



## zartosht

Reza shah did a lot of good for iran. lets not compare him to his son. he lost power because he did exactly what irans government is doing today. he defended Iranian sovereignty against imperialist world powers who at the time removed him.

When he took over iran was a very weak state with very little central control beyond a few major cities.

at the least he deserves a dignified burial. 

on the other hand burying him will make his grave a shrine for monarchists and anti-government activists. especially at a climate like this when we had recent protests with some pro-monarchy chants/nostalgia.

its a difficult situation. best way out might be to deny its reza shah and quietly bury him somewhere.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

zartosht said:


> Reza shah did a lot of good for iran. lets not compare him to his son. he lost power because he did exactly what irans government is doing today. he defended Iranian sovereignty against imperialist world powers who at the time removed him.
> 
> When he took over iran was a very weak state with very little central control beyond a few major cities.
> 
> at the least he deserves a dignified burial.
> 
> on the other hand burying him will make his grave a shrine for monarchists and anti-government activists. especially at a climate like this when we had recent protests with some pro-monarchy chants/nostalgia.
> 
> its a difficult situation. best way out might be to deny its reza shah and quietly bury him somewhere.....



I'm gonna add to this and say, although he was a dictator and a autocrat as Iran was a military dictatorship. This kind of leadership was necessary at the time to force significant changes and reform into the country with force as such would not be possible under any other kind of government. We know the damage the Qajars had done to Iran. So people can say he was a dictator but this was needed for Iran. He saved Iran from being eaten up by foreign powers. Iran was fragile and continuously losing land to foreign powers. We needed a strong man in charge and we got one. He managed to make Iran a centralized state!!

His son, and his grandson are weak, utter morons and foreign agents. It's a shame Reza Shah was betrayed, but he made the needed changes that make the foundations of what Iran is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Stryker1982 said:


> I'm gonna add to this and say, although he was a dictator and a autocrat as Iran was a military dictatorship. This kind of leadership was necessary at the time to force significant changes and reform into the country with force as such would not be possible under any other kind of government. We know the damage the Qajars had done to Iran. So people can say he was a dictator but this was needed for Iran. He saved Iran from being eaten up by foreign powers. Iran was fragile and continuously losing land to foreign powers. We needed a strong man in charge and we got one. He managed to make Iran a centralized state!!
> 
> His son, and his grandson are weak, utter morons and foreign agents. It's a shame Reza Shah was betrayed, but he made the needed changes that make the foundations of what Iran is today.


The qajars will traitor scumbags who only cared about the power I heard that one of them said he doesn't care if the Iranians think that Belgium is a country or dome kind of vegetables 


They let the war lords and feudal scums and imperial powers rule Iran 

They lost many territories and Iran it self became like the ottoman state from regional empire to a client puppet satellite state for the british and the Russians


----------



## Hack-Hook

SALMAN F said:


> How did they find the body I think the grave was close to the shrine before it was destroyed


Maybe that was a fake grave , maybe at the beginning of the revolution when they destroyed his mausoleum unlike what people think they actually found the body and then silently buried him someplace else.
but there is no denying it the body looks very much like him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sanel1412

Dinky said:


> He was not a muslim, he was an athiest
> 
> So cremating his body and using it to build a public toilet should not be a problem


He maybe is not...but if you do that(or anyone else) than you're not either...don't get me wrong...but I'm sick of great bealivers...defender of Islam/Christianity or what ever...who consider themself religious but in same don't respect anyone who is different... Man is death and what ever he did in his life...he will respond for his actions....other person bad behavior is not justification for our own...I saw bunch of this from 1992-1995 when people tougtht war will never stop and no one will ever ask what happen on battlefield... In situation like this you can see who is who...Any way durring this war I finally sow that humanity is still on same level like it was 1500 years ago...I saw what people will do... if they just think there is no law...
It is sad...when you see that someone is capable to kill few days old baby....rape 70 year old woman.So because you(or in this case)government has power to do something ...it doesn't mean it is right thing to do... No matter what justification you have...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

sanel1412 said:


> He maybe is not...but if you do that(or anyone else) than you're not either...don't get me wrong...but I'm sick of great bealivers...defender of Islam/Christianity or what ever...who consider themself religious but in same don't respect anyone who is different... Man is death and what ever he did in his life...he will respond for his actions....other person bad behavior is not justification for our own...I saw bunch of this from 1992-1995 when people tougtht war will never stop and no one will ever ask what happen on battlefield... In situation like this you can see who is who...Any way durring this war I finally sow that humanity is still on same level like it was 1500 years ago...I saw what people will do... if they just think there is no law...
> It is sad...when you see that someone is capable to kill few days old baby....rape 70 year old woman.So because you(or in this case)government has power to do something ...it doesn't mean it is right thing to do... No matter what justification you have...


Please tell me how cremation would be disrespectful to him?, many people in the west and a growing number are preferring cremation over burial.


----------



## sanel1412

Dinky said:


> Please tell me how cremation would be disrespectful to him?, many people in the west and a growing number are preferring cremation over burial.


I don't say anything bad about cremation, it is up to him(or family if he didn't say while been a live)how it will be handled...I'm talking about disrespecting body... like building public toilet with his ash...
And just to add my opinion...no one shouldn't neglect historian proven facts or ignore some parts of history ...history is something no one can change or hide...we should learn from it. I know many countries do this...select part of history they like. ..that is why we repeat same things so many time and sometimes it seems we will never learn.


----------



## Dinky

sanel1412 said:


> I don't say anything bad about cremation, it is up to him(or family if he didn't say while been a live)how it will be handled...I'm talking about disrespecting body... like building public toilet with his ash...


He literally mummified himself, he wouldn't care if he was cremated. And the building a public toilet with his ash was a joke btw lol. Also Not everyone deserves respect FYI.


----------



## El Sidd

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-iran-may-have-found-tehran-construction/amp/


----------



## Fafnir

Dinky said:


> How about this, cremate his body and then use the ashes of his body to build a public toilet?


LOL!
I think however that thats being just a liiiiittle bit disrespectful of a corpse and in addition those crazy persian nationalists/royalists would then have a...dare I say it...a..."shrine" of sorts to visit at,now as amusing as that might be to imagine I just dont think its worth the many problems that would undoubtedly result.I think the only real options would be either a secret burial or cremation at an unknown site,one other option could be returning the body to the pahlavi family outside of iran with the stipulation that it is buried outside of iran perhaps in egypt along side his son.This option would both demonstrate some humanity towards the deceased family and far more importantly get it off of iranian soil.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dinky said:


> Please tell me how cremation would be disrespectful to him?, many people in the west and a growing number are preferring cremation over burial.


Its completely illegal and disrespectful in Islam .


----------



## Dinky

Hack-Hook said:


> Its completely illegal and disrespectful in Islam .


but he is not muslim


----------



## Dinky

Fafnir said:


> LOL!
> I think however that thats being just a liiiiittle bit disrespectful of a corpse and in addition those crazy persian nationalists/royalists would then have a...dare I say it...a..."shrine" of sorts to visit at,now as amusing as that might be to imagine I just dont think its worth the many problems that would undoubtedly result.I think the only real options would be either a secret burial or cremation at an unknown site,one other option could be returning the body to the pahlavi family outside of iran with the stipulation that it is buried outside of iran perhaps in egypt along side his son.This option would both demonstrate some humanity towards the deceased family and far more importantly get it off of iranian soil.


 You can build the toilet in Syria then lol. Returning the body is the last thing you want to do, as you said, the last thing Iran needs is it to be turned into a shrine where royalists can rally behind. The safest bet is just cremating it and then flushing the ash down the toilet, or at sea if you want to be respectful.


----------



## OldTwilight

SALMAN F said:


> The qajars will traitor scumbags who only cared about the power I heard that one of them said he doesn't care if the Iranians think that Belgium is a country or dome kind of vegetables
> 
> 
> They let the war lords and feudal scums and imperial powers rule Iran
> 
> They lost many territories and Iran it self became like the ottoman state from regional empire to a client puppet satellite state for the british and the Russians



An eunuch was founder of Qajar dynasty .... in most dynasties , the founder is one of their greatest men .... and Agha Muhammad Khan Qajar was an eunuch ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

OldTwilight said:


> An eunuch was founder of Qajar dynasty .... in most dynasties , the founder is one of their greatest men .... and Agha Muhammad Khan Qajar was an eunuch ...


But how can he have children 

Also kaffur was one of the greatest rulers of Egypt and he was eunuch and black slave


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dinky said:


> but he is not muslim


who said that?
I told you dont mix politic in these matters.



Dinky said:


> You can build the toilet in Syria then lol. Returning the body is the last thing you want to do, as you said, the last thing Iran needs is it to be turned into a shrine where royalists can rally behind. The safest bet is just cremating it and then flushing the ash down the toilet, or at sea if you want to be respectful.


yes you don't want to make a shrine of it, but you don't want to do something far worse and that's making Uthman Clothes out of it.
and by the way royalist already have their living shrine in his grandson ,how worse it can be ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/trump-to-white-house-members-bin-salman-has-lice.555794


----------



## yavar




----------



## sha ah

Hack-Hook said:


> who said that?
> I told you dont mix politic in these matters.
> 
> 
> yes you don't want to make a shrine of it, but you don't want to do something far worse and that's making Uthman Clothes out of it.
> and by the way royalist already have their living shrine in his grandson ,how worse it can be ?



Despite all the speculation, realistically, we all know what's going to happen. They're most likely going to rebury his body in an unknown grave so as to avoid his grave turning into a shrine. 

Despite all the hatred that the mullahs harbor towards Reza Shah, in the end, he was buried according to Muslim tradition, in a white shroud and he was given a Muslim burial so desecrating his grave would be out of the question for them & cremation would also go against their own Islamic teachings. Such heinous actions would also create more animosity between the regime & the Iranian diaspora. which is not desirable or beneficial for anyone. 

Another option would be to hand over the body to his family so that they could place his body next to his sons grave in Egypt, which by the way has not become any sort of shrine. However, I'm guessing that the mullahs want to avoid as much publicity as possible and as a result they will most likely choose the first option, without anyone knowing the location of the grave until maybe decades later.


----------



## raptor22

Dinky said:


> You can build the toilet in Syria then lol. Returning the body is the last thing you want to do, as you said, the last thing Iran needs is it to be turned into a shrine where royalists can rally behind. The safest bet is just cremating it and then flushing the ash down the toilet, or at sea if you want to be respectful.


If it's true then they should exhibit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Iran 6th Indian Ocean Naval Symposium IONS 2018ايران ششمین اجلاس فرماندهان نیروی دریایی اقیانوس هند*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

وزیر ارتباطات به دلیل اعتراض به انحصار طلبی صدا و سیما در حوزه تولیدات رادیویی و تلوزیونی
در فضای مجازی ممنوع التصویر شد
منبع خبر khabarfoori.com/detail/361392
توضیح zoomit.ir/2018/4/23/271111/irib-50-percent-company-revenue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> وزیر ارتباطات به دلیل اعتراض به انحصار طلبی صدا و سیما در حوزه تولیدات رادیویی و تلوزیونی
> در فضای مجازی ممنوع التصویر شد
> منبع خبر khabarfoori.com/detail/361392
> توضیح zoomit.ir/2018/4/23/271111/irib-50-percent-company-revenue


What the F?!


----------



## N_Al40

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990900349253967873

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

خبرگزاری برنا نوشت: یک منبع آگاه خبر ممنوع التصویری وزیر ارتباطات را تایید کرد.

برخی رسانه ها صبح امروز خبر از ممنوع التصویری «محمد جواد آذری جهرمی»، وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات، دادند.

گفتنی است؛ پس از اعتراض جهرمی به موضوع صوت و تصویر فراگیر و افشای جزئیاتی از قراردادهای صدا و سیما با پیمانکاران، علی عسکری رئیس صدا و سیما در ابلاغی به معاونت سیاسی و بخش خبر، دستور داد هرگونه پخش اخبار از وزیر ارتباطات و وزارت ارتباطات صرفا با هماهنگی معاونت مربوطه صورت پذیرد.


http://fararu.com/fa/news/357923/آذری-جهرمی-ممنوع-التصویر-شد



OldTwilight said:


> خبرگزاری برنا نوشت: یک منبع آگاه خبر ممنوع التصویری وزیر ارتباطات را تایید کرد.
> 
> برخی رسانه ها صبح امروز خبر از ممنوع التصویری «محمد جواد آذری جهرمی»، وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات، دادند.
> 
> گفتنی است؛ پس از اعتراض جهرمی به موضوع صوت و تصویر فراگیر و افشای جزئیاتی از قراردادهای صدا و سیما با پیمانکاران، علی عسکری رئیس صدا و سیما در ابلاغی به معاونت سیاسی و بخش خبر، دستور داد هرگونه پخش اخبار از وزیر ارتباطات و وزارت ارتباطات صرفا با هماهنگی معاونت مربوطه صورت پذیرد.
> 
> 
> http://fararu.com/fa/news/357923/آذری-جهرمی-ممنوع-التصویر-شد



کشوری که حتی وزیری که داخل خود سیستم هست و داره کار می کنه ، حق « انتقاد » و نظر دادن نداره ، دیگه چه امیدی بهش هست ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The ones who want @WordsMatter gets banned go and write it on @WebMaster profile.

https://defence.pk/pdf/members/webmaster.177270/


----------



## WordsMatter

2800 said:


> The ones who want @WordsMatter gets banned go and write it on @WebMaster profile.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/members/webmaster.177270/


Why because you don't like my politics... So IRI of you.


----------



## Blue In Green

N_Al40 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990900349253967873



How accurate is this?


----------



## WordsMatter

2800 said:


> Because you are a disgusting cancer in our Iranian section.
> 
> I am sure 90% of Iranian when see your posts they want to find the nearest way to wc.
> 
> 
> 
> I want all of Iranians write their request on WebMaster’s profile.
> 
> This method really works. Many Turks banned by their Turkish mod or by request of Turkish members.


I think you and people like you that want to silence, rather ban, diverging views are disgusting cancer... This only shows your fear of contrarian views. So seminary of you... so basiji thuggish of you. You will be left with your little alternative universe where IRI is good, strong, ascending, all mighty. But we all know the truth, don't we. IRI is an empty shell and people like you hate to be reminded of it.


----------



## Aramagedon

Because you are a disgusting cancer in our Iranian section.

I am sure 90% of Iranian when see your posts they want to find the nearest way to wc.


WordsMatter said:


> Why because you don't like my politics... So IRI of you.




I want all of Iranians write their request on WebMaster’s profile.

https://defence.pk/pdf/members/webmaster.177270/

This method really works. Many Turks banned by their Turkish mod or by request of Turkish members.


WordsMatter said:


> I think you and people like you that want to silence, rather ban, diverging views are disgusting cancer... This only shows your fear of contrarian views. So seminary of you... so basiji thuggish of you. You will be left with your little alternative universe where IRI is good, strong, ascending, all mighty. But we all know the truth, don't we. IRI is an empty shell and people like you hate to be reminded of it.


----------



## WordsMatter

Oh, you didn't like @undertakerwwefan aka @Superboy aka @ultron either... why did that user hurt your feelings too? Did he say IRI is an empty shell too? Is that what un-tickles your fancy? Poor little boy... run to mommy, she will give you some bon-bon.



2800 said:


> Because you are a disgusting cancer in our Iranian section.
> 
> I am sure 90% of Iranian when see your posts they want to find the nearest way to wc.
> 
> 
> 
> I want all of Iranians write their request on WebMaster’s profile.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/members/webmaster.177270/
> 
> This method really works. Many Turks banned by their Turkish mod or by request of Turkish members.
> 
> View attachment 471039


Oh, you didn't like @undertakerwwefan aka @Superboy aka @ultron either... why did that user hurt your feelings too? Did he say IRI is an empty shell too? Is that what un-tickles your fancy? Poor little boy... run to mommy, she will give you some bon-bon.



2800 said:


> Because you are a disgusting cancer in our Iranian section.
> 
> I am sure 90% of Iranian when see your posts they want to find the nearest way to wc.
> 
> 
> 
> I want all of Iranians write their request on WebMaster’s profile.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/members/webmaster.177270/
> 
> This method really works. Many Turks banned by their Turkish mod or by request of Turkish members.
> 
> View attachment 471039


You + People like You: Hey let's ban Telegram, Wordsmatter, SuperBoy, everyone who doesn't toe the line. Because the Supreme Leader has said there is only one line. 
You + People like You: Let's get anyone who disagrees with us killed, imprisoned, pour acid on them, ban them from speaking...
You + People like You: IRI is the best... see everyone on this forum agrees. No one says otherwise so it must be true. So let's celebrate by opening a Sundise and a cake after the Friday prayer session. Oh let's find some woman who doesn't have a hijab and call her "wh*re" and pour acid on her, that would make for a good show.


----------



## Aramagedon

Mofo Telegram is also banned in Russia, Germany and many more countries ...


WordsMatter said:


> Oh, you didn't like @undertakerwwefan aka @Superboy aka @ultron either... why did that user hurt your feelings too? Did he say IRI is an empty shell too? Is that what un-tickles your fancy? Poor little boy... run to mommy, she will give you some bon-bon.
> 
> 
> Oh, you didn't like @undertakerwwefan aka @Superboy aka @ultron either... why did that user hurt your feelings too? Did he say IRI is an empty shell too? Is that what un-tickles your fancy? Poor little boy... run to mommy, she will give you some bon-bon.
> 
> 
> You + People like You: Hey let's ban Telegram, Wordsmatter, SuperBoy, everyone who doesn't toe the line. Because the Supreme Leader has said there is only one line.
> You + People like You: Let's get anyone who disagrees with us killed, imprisoned, pour acid on them, ban them from speaking...
> You + People like You: IRI is the best... see everyone on this forum agrees. No one says otherwise so it must be true. So let's celebrate by opening a Sundise and a cake after the Friday prayer session. Oh let's find some woman who doesn't have a hijab and call her "wh*re" and pour acid on her, that would make for a good show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@2800 
سلام برادر در چه حالی؟
مشغول خدمتم
اگه قسمت باشه میخوام برم سوریه
بعد آموزشی البته

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

WordsMatter said:


> I think you and people like you that want to silence, rather ban, diverging views are disgusting cancer... This only shows your fear of contrarian views. So seminary of you... so basiji thuggish of you. You will be left with your little alternative universe where IRI is good, strong, ascending, all mighty. But we all know the truth, don't we. IRI is an empty shell and people like you hate to be reminded of it.



If IRI is such an empty shell then why is it that Geniouses like yourself and the Opposition have been bitching ,moaning and groveling at the foot of foreiners to overthrow the Islamic republic for the past 39 years to no avail? You must be really pathetic if you can't even overcome an "empty shell"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WordsMatter

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> If IRI is such an empty shell then why is it that Geniouses like yourself and the Opposition have been bitching ,moaning and groveling at the foot of foreiners to overthrow the Islamic republic for the past 39 years to no avail? You must be really pathetic if you can't even overcome an "empty shell"!


Oh that's so smart... I am speechless.


----------



## WordsMatter

2800 said:


> Mofo Telegram is also banned in Russia, Germany and many more countries ...


You don't like @500 either?! Oh that's so sad... Do you want me to find you new friends? Are you that sensitive? Is that what it is? _Poor little 2800, lost his toys._


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

WordsMatter said:


> Oh that's so smart... I am speechless.


Hell of a reply, Very insightful!


----------



## WordsMatter

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Hell of a reply, Very insightful!


Tu parle... comme un imbecile.


----------



## SALMAN F

@2800 

Long live shah Ismail long live the Safavids long live the iranian nationalists long love the iranian empire and Javed shah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> @2800
> سلام برادر در چه حالی؟
> مشغول خدمتم
> اگه قسمت باشه میخوام برم سوریه
> بعد آموزشی البته


سلام عزیز دل خوبی؟

تو سروش ای دی داری؟


SALMAN F said:


> View attachment 471165
> 
> 
> View attachment 471166
> 
> 
> @2800
> 
> Long live shah Ismail long live the Safavids long live the iranian nationalists long love the iranian empire and Javed shah


Also long live Shapur Zul Aktaf

He wouldn’t leave any arab without broken neck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

looks like western propaganda machines found their favorite idiot in Irans government.

now that UK ambassador is getting major CNN interviews with these sort of introductions:



> *London (CNN)*In the first major interview by a representative of the Iranian government since Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's broadside on the Iran nuclear deal, Iran's Ambassador to the UK told CNN that if the United States pulls out of the agreement, "it means that there is no deal left."



https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/02/world/iran-nuclear-agreement-hamid-baeidinejad/index.html

wonder why they all love talking to him? Why the hell would he even accept interviews when hes not even qualified. Don't any of his superiors see his piss poor performance and at least ban him from giving interviews as irans represantitive? this is beyond incompetence. its one thing to give out major posts to family, friends and cronies. its another to allow him to openly embarrass iran.


----------



## mohsen

zartosht said:


> looks like western propaganda machines found their favorite idiot in Irans government.
> 
> now that UK ambassador is getting major CNN interviews with these sort of introductions:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/02/world/iran-nuclear-agreement-hamid-baeidinejad/index.html
> 
> wonder why they all love talking to him? Why the hell would he even accept interviews when hes not even qualified. Don't any of his superiors see his piss poor performance and at least ban him from giving interviews as irans represantitive? this is beyond incompetence. its one thing to give out major posts to family, friends and cronies. its another to allow him to openly embarrass iran.


Well, when his boss Mr Zarif in American foreign affair speech openly *speaks against Iran*, you shouldn't expect anything less from this man.

درحاشیه تکذیبیه ناشیانه وزارت خارجه
*ظریف نماینده ایران است یا میانجی سیاسی بین ایران و عربستان؟/ اظهارات تاسف انگیز کسی که قرار بود خط مقدم دفاع از ایران باشد!+فیلم*

It's not corruption, it's organized treason.


----------



## Tokhme khar

You are like as we say zan zalil.........as much as you get insulted, you keep coming back for more. lol

This behavior must be a community thing for you?



WordsMatter said:


> Tu parle... comme un imbecile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Lets chill a little.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WordsMatter

Tokhme khar said:


> You are like as we say zan zalil.........as much as you get insulted, you keep coming back for more. lol
> 
> This behavior must be a community thing for you?


----------



## Tokhme khar

Go apply for that job in the autism restaurant they opened for people like you. They'll take you in, and over there 'your words will truly matter'........


----------



## AmirPatriot

@N_Al40 I see you liked one of my tweets . The replies to Eli's tweet are just absolutely epic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991748097998053378

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WordsMatter

Tokhme khar said:


> Go apply for that job in the autism restaurant they opened for people like you. They'll take you in, and over there 'your words will truly matter'........


FYI, autism is a medical condition... thus my point about you. You must be one of those exported basijis whose entire life in Iran was about thuggery, who bullied girls to get some attention and feel important. You are really a sad pathetic person, someone who equates a medical condition to some derogatory insult.
You probably come from a lower income family, with little to no educational background. Your dad was employed by the Basij, or IRGC, since he had no other skill set than spying on his neighbors. Your mom probably is a keeper at some imamzadeh, one of those Fati commandos who bully girls.
You were probably part of the Basiji quota that lets unqualified students into universities. You hardly travel since you know very little about other people, religions, and countries. You hate Jews, Sunnis, Bahaiis, Christians or any other religion that's not Shiasm. The reason for that is due to your upbringing: You were poor, and jealous and were told the reason you were dealt this card was because of some Jewish or Bahaii conspiracy. You make fun of other nationalities or races since you have never been treated with respect in your country or new home.
You refuse to acknowledge any view other than yours, and that's because you have little education.
You probably live in some foreign land now, enraged that you are still poor and unaccepted: you were poor in your country and poor in your new home. You don't get respect because you were told, while working for local Basij office, that people should respect you for your association, not who you are. That's is why you, and your kins, worship IRI: it has empowered you when you were powerless.
You hate women, or men that respect women, because that's so foreign to you. As a privileged basiji you were told women are not human, specially feminists, emancipated women. The very ones that did not, and still do not, throw a glance at you.
I am done arguing with you, or even acknowledging you or people like you, since you bring any conversation to its most basest form.


----------



## zartosht

mohsen said:


> Well, when his boss Mr Zarif in American foreign affair speech openly *speaks against Iran*, you shouldn't expect anything less from this man.
> 
> درحاشیه تکذیبیه ناشیانه وزارت خارجه
> *ظریف نماینده ایران است یا میانجی سیاسی بین ایران و عربستان؟/ اظهارات تاسف انگیز کسی که قرار بود خط مقدم دفاع از ایران باشد!+فیلم*
> 
> It's not corruption, it's organized treason.



this is definitely zarifs fault. But zariff personally killed amanpoour in a interview about iran. dismantling her propaganda points. 






So she went and invited this guy for the first major interview by an Iranian government official.

this is not accidental. these guys know exactly what they are doing and who to invite. I could accept him getting an invite on BBC since he was irans ambassador to the UK . there is no way he should be taking this interview with CNN though.

mohammad marandi got banned from a BBC debate at the iniversity of beirut very recently. https://en.mehrnews.com/news/132579/Iranian-scholar-banned-from-BBC-debate-at-American-university

his crime was simply being a grand master of dismantling western propaganda.

Iranian government officials are usually masters of this and I love watching their interviews. watching this guy makes you want to throw something at him.

This is definitely zarifs fault though. if he wants to put an unqualified idiot on major post. Then the least he can do is ban him from giving interviews and embarrassing iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tokhme khar

lol.......all this vitriol coming from a political asylum seeker living off crumbs in LA. A self hating Iranian. There was a reason to sideline you in Iran, and here on this forum too your are looked down at. A born traitor. 

Now gtfo.



WordsMatter said:


> FYI, autism is a medical condition... thus my point about you. You must be one of those exported basijis whose entire life in Iran was about thuggery, who bullied girls to get some attention and feel important. You are really a sad pathetic person, someone who equates a medical condition to some derogatory insult.
> You probably come from a lower income family, with little to no educational background. Your dad was employed by the Basij, or IRGC, since he had no other skill set than spying on his neighbors. Your mom probably is a keeper at some imamzadeh, one of those Fati commandos who bully girls.
> You were probably part of the Basiji quota that lets unqualified students into universities. You hardly travel since you know very little about other people, religions, and countries. You hate Jews, Sunnis, Bahaiis, Christians or any other religion that's not Shiasm. The reason for that is due to your upbringing: You were poor, and jealous and were told the reason you were dealt this card was because of some Jewish or Bahaii conspiracy. You make fun of other nationalities or races since you have never been treated with respect in your country or new home.
> You refuse to acknowledge any view other than yours, and that's because you have little education.
> You probably live in some foreign land now, enraged that you are still poor and unaccepted: you were poor in your country and poor in your new home. You don't get respect because you were told, while working for local Basij office, that people should respect you for your association, not who you are. That's is why you, and your kins, worship IRI: it has empowered you when you were powerless.
> You hate women, or men that respect women, because that's so foreign to you. As a privileged basiji you were told women are not human, specially feminists, emancipated women. The very ones that did not, and still do not, throw a glance at you.
> I am done arguing with you, or even acknowledging you or people like you, since you bring any conversation to its most basest form.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## WordsMatter

WordsMatter said:


> cal condition to some derogatory insult.





yavar said:


>


Never mentions what/who are the new sources of power though. What's he trying to say?


----------



## Fafnir

WordsMatter said:


> FYI, autism is a medical condition... thus my point about you. You must be one of those exported basijis whose entire life in Iran was about thuggery, who bullied girls to get some attention and feel important. You are really a sad pathetic person, someone who equates a medical condition to some derogatory insult.
> You probably come from a lower income family, with little to no educational background. Your dad was employed by the Basij, or IRGC, since he had no other skill set than spying on his neighbors. Your mom probably is a keeper at some imamzadeh, one of those Fati commandos who bully girls.
> You were probably part of the Basiji quota that lets unqualified students into universities. You hardly travel since you know very little about other people, religions, and countries. You hate Jews, Sunnis, Bahaiis, Christians or any other religion that's not Shiasm. The reason for that is due to your upbringing: You were poor, and jealous and were told the reason you were dealt this card was because of some Jewish or Bahaii conspiracy. You make fun of other nationalities or races since you have never been treated with respect in your country or new home.
> You refuse to acknowledge any view other than yours, and that's because you have little education.
> You probably live in some foreign land now, enraged that you are still poor and unaccepted: you were poor in your country and poor in your new home. You don't get respect because you were told, while working for local Basij office, that people should respect you for your association, not who you are. That's is why you, and your kins, worship IRI: it has empowered you when you were powerless.
> You hate women, or men that respect women, because that's so foreign to you. As a privileged basiji you were told women are not human, specially feminists, emancipated women. The very ones that did not, and still do not, throw a glance at you.
> I am done arguing with you, or even acknowledging you or people like you, since you bring any conversation to its most basest form.


A picture is worth a thousand words!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Iranian_Patriot

WordsMatter said:


> FYI, autism is a medical condition... thus my point about you. You must be one of those exported basijis whose entire life in Iran was about thuggery, who bullied girls to get some attention and feel important. You are really a sad pathetic person, someone who equates a medical condition to some derogatory insult[.........]
> I am done arguing with you, or even acknowledging you or people like you, since you bring any conversation to its most basest form.



Iranians aren't and do not wish to be copies of brainwashed Yankee quakers... I'd rather aspire to be a bassidj than your own president. Stay in your country, eat donuts and burgers, stop throwing your garbage here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar




----------



## OldTwilight

We lost ... 
this is clear as daylight in middle of summer .... 
we lost to our administrators corruption and big mouth .... 
so , the question is how to keep Iran from total collapse !?


----------



## OldTwilight

اگر حکومت بخواد برجام موشکی رو قبول کنه ، باید همزمان از سوریه و یمن هم خارج بشه و شرط این ها رو تحویل 300 جنگنده ی اف 15 سایلنت ایگل کنه که طی 15 سال قیمتش پرداخت بشه ... 

اگه موشک رو بدهند برود ( که می دهند و می رود ) باید حداقل یک نیروی هوایی متوسط داشته باشیم ....

یک رفراندوم هم می تونه آینده ی کشور رو به صورت آبرومندانه ای تعیین کنه .... این همه پرسی می تونه بدونه اینکه آبرو و حیثیت کشور بره ، شرایط گذار رو فراهم کنه ...


----------



## mohsen

*فقط محض چشم و هم چشمی با رفقای تهرانی!*







Cthulhu said:


> Lets chill a little.


More stressful, This is chill:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> *فقط محض چشم و هم چشمی با رفقای تهرانی!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More stressful, This is chill:


خوب شما رفقای شیرازی از ما خطتان بهتر هست
من امروز 6 عصر شروع کردم 1.7 گیگ فایل لینوکس مینت را برای یک لپتاپ قدیمی داونلود کردم 
روی موبایلم با اینترنت رایتل توی سعادت اباد 2 ساعت حدودا شد.


----------



## SALMAN F

@SOHEIL how is you phD studies are going at Stanford university?


----------



## Tps43

یادش با خیر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sanel1412

This is offtopic but hope you don't mind for it...
I think it is very bad thing that today there is no some Iranian miltary forum online, IMF was shut down long time ago and even I tryed ..I couldn't reach IMF webmaster and at least recover their database since it was great source of information,I would gladly provide server,design website/board and pay for domain registration/renew if there are few people interested to be mods/admins....so if there are people here who are interested for this project than I would gladly start it...just please. ..step in to only if you are serious about it,you don't have to have some prior knowledge and it would cost you only few hours per week without any obligation.
I'm professional programmer and I have already few templates for all major forum boards so I could customize it very fast and in practice forum could be online very fast. Now,I'm not interested to be owner of yet another website and this would be unprofit website(I would provide long term financial + server on ip block which is allocated to me ,so no one coud block it)...and this is reason I would start this only if there is few people around it ....So please say what you think about idea and also say if you interested to step in..You can also send P.M to me if you're interested. You don't have to disclose your identity(if you are concerned about association with Iran military forum).
My idea is to create some Iran military related website and forum(even it would have also general military section)which is not owned by any government, organization or affiliate of anyone...and it would be built around several people with open door for anyone to step in in any time and help maintain it.At this way there will be no danger that site will disappear because several people would have access to backup.
Again it is completely up to every member to decide how much time He/She can spend on project,it will not cost anything except some free time....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater




----------



## AmirPatriot

sanel1412 said:


> This is offtopic but hope you don't mind for it...
> I think it is very bad thing that today there is no some Iranian miltary forum online, IMF was shut down long time ago and even I tryed ..I couldn't reach IMF webmaster and at least recover their database since it was great source of information,I would gladly provide server,design website/board and pay for domain registration/renew if there are few people interested to be mods/admins....so if there are people here who are interested for this project than I would gladly start it...just please. ..step in to only if you are serious about it,you don't have to have some prior knowledge and it would cost you only few hours per week without any obligation.
> I'm professional programmer and I have already few templates for all major forum boards so I could customize it very fast and in practice forum could be online very fast. Now,I'm not interested to be owner of yet another website and this would be unprofit website(I would provide long term financial + server on ip block which is allocated to me ,so no one coud block it)...and this is reason I would start this only if there is few people around it ....So please say what you think about idea and also say if you interested to step in..You can also send P.M to me if you're interested. You don't have to disclose your identity(if you are concerned about association with Iran military forum).
> My idea is to create some Iran military related website and forum(even it would have also general military section)which is not owned by any government, organization or affiliate of anyone...and it would be built around several people with open door for anyone to step in in any time and help maintain it.At this way there will be no danger that site will disappear because several people would have access to backup.
> 
> Again it is completely up to every member to decide how much time He/She can spend on project,it will not cost anything except some free time....



I was AmirPatriot on IMF, I don't know if you were a member on the forum since your username doesn't seem familiar, but IMF was certainly the best Iranian military forum on the internet, owing largely to the fact that trolls such as those found on PDF were quickly banned. There were lots of high quality posters, and it was a massive bank of information and images.

I have a long summer holiday coming up so I could provide some time in terms of time with setting the site up, moderating etc. Though I don't have any experience with actually managing any website other than my blog. Unfortunately I can't provide a financial contribution. But as I remember some established members of IMF said they would voluntarily pay for it to stay up, so maybe we can find some people with this sentiment. I actually looked into some free hosting sites and they were absolutely terrible, to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sanel1412

sanel1412 said:


> This is offtopic but hope you don't mind for it...
> I think it is very bad thing that today there is no some Iranian miltary forum online, IMF was shut down long time ago and even I tryed ..I couldn't reach IMF webmaster and at least recover their database since it was great source of information,I would gladly provide server,design website/board and pay for domain registration/renew if there are few people interested to be mods/admins....so if there are people here who are interested for this project than I would gladly start it...just please. ..step in to only if you are serious about it,you don't have to have some prior knowledge ,I'm professional programmer and I have already few templates for all major forum boards so I could customize it very fast and in practice forum could be online very fast. Now,I'm not interested to be owner of yet another website and this would be unprofit website(I would provide long term financial + server on ip block which is allocated to me ,so no one coud block it)...and this is reason I would start this only if there is few people around it ....So please say what you think about idea and also say if you interested to step in..





AmirPatriot said:


> I was AmirPatriot on IMF, I don't know if you were a member on the forum since your username doesn't seem familiar, but IMF was certainly the best Iranian military forum on the internet, owing largely to the fact that trolls such as those found on PDF were quickly banned. There were lots of high quality posters, and it was a massive bank of information and images.
> 
> I have a long summer holiday coming up so I could provide some time in terms of time with setting the site up, moderating etc. Though I don't have any experience with actually managing any website other than my blog. Unfortunately I can't provide a financial contribution. But as I remember some established members of IMF said they would voluntarily pay for it to stay up, so maybe we can find some people with this sentiment. I actually looked into some free hosting sites and they were absolutely terrible, to say the least.


Ofcourse I remeber you from IMF,it would be great if you can step in,as I said I would provide everything related with financial and technical support related to server administration and website maintaice,board instalation...etc ,I would register new domain for this project...so we need some idea for domain name....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

sanel1412 said:


> Ofcourse I remeber you from IMF,it would be great if you can step in,as I said I would provide everything related with financial and technical support related to server administration and website maintaice,board instalation...etc ,I would register new domain for this project...so we need some idea for domain name....



There are a bunch of new domains we could think of, like irmilitary, iran-military etc., preferably with a neutral ending like .net.

I do think we should try and get a few more members to help, to reduce workload. We know from IMF how stressful running a site with just 2 people can be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

AmirPatriot said:


> There are a bunch of new domains we could think of, like irmilitary, iran-military etc., preferably with a neutral ending like .net.
> 
> I do think we should try and get a few more members to help, to reduce workload. We know from IMF how stressful running a site with just 2 people can be.



I can help with the costs of hosting so we can get out of this Wahabi Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

1 dollar = 7000 toman.
a new milestone by Reformist government, everything is possible in this government!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sanel1412

Parsipride said:


> I can help with the costs of hosting so we can get out of this Wahabi Forum.


I


Parsipride said:


> I can help with the costs of hosting so we can get out of this Wahabi Forum.


Well that is not problem at all,I have already few servers colocated and running while we speak ,I could lunch site in 24-48 hours ..as soon I make sure there will be people intrested to help.

since i


AmirPatriot said:


> There are a bunch of new domains we could think of, like irmilitary, iran-military etc., preferably with a neutral ending like .net.
> 
> I do think we should try and get a few more members to help, to reduce workload. We know from IMF how stressful running a site with just 2 people can be.


When it comes to domain extension .com and .net are most preferred ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

Jerusalem Post

Middle East
*REPORT: IRAN PLANNING TO LAUNCH A BARRAGE OF MISSILES AGAINST ISRAEL*
*Military analyst Roni Daniel said the intelligence suggested Iran would use Shiite militias already deployed in Syria, along with experts from Hezbollah.*
BY JPOST.COM STAFF, ANNA AHRONHEIM

MAY 6, 2018 20:26

1 minute read.




>
Rouhani says plans in place for any Trump decision on nuclear deal
>
Netanyahu: Israel must keep Iran from Syria even if it means a 'struggle'









A still image taken from footage shot on June 18, 2017 and broadcast on Iranian Television IRINN, purports to show missiles being fired from Iran into eastern Syria.. (photo credit: IRINN VIA REUTERS TV)


Iran is preparing a barrage of missiles to launch against Israeli military positions from Syrian territory, Hebrew media reported Sunday, citing defense officials.

Iran plans to avenge alleged Israeli strikes on its bases in Syria, _Ma'ariv_ defense analyst Alon Ben David said, by targeting military targets in northern Israel.


Be the first to know - Join our Facebook page.




As of now, Israel isn't "on the eve of war against Iran," he said, "but the Iranians do want revenge for their losses.”

Iran plans to use Shiite militias already deployed in Syria along with experts from Hezbollah, according to Channel 2 News military analyst Roni Daniel. The proxies would be overseen by general Qasem Soleimani, commander of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps abroad.

Tensions have risen dramatically between the two arch-enemies following the infiltration of a Iranian drone into northern Israel, which the IDF says was armed and on a sabotage attack mission against the Jewish State.

Israel is said to have been preparing for a direct attack from Iran’s Revolutionary Guard Corps since mid-April in response to a strike allegedly carried out by the Jewish state against an Iranian operated airbase in Syria which killed seven IRGC soldiers.

A senior IDF official confirmed to _The New York Times_ in late April that Israel was behind the attack, stating that the February incident “opened a new period” between the Jewish state and the Islamic Republic.

Following the strike, Ali Akbar Velayati, the top aid to Iranian Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei, warned Israel “should be waiting for a powerful response” to the strike on the airfield, saying "it will not remain unanswered.”

*Defense officials warn of impending Iranian missile strike on northern Israel*
*TV reports say Tehran looking to retaliate for Israeli raids in Syria without causing all-out war, likely with rockets at IDF bases rather than civilian targets*
By JUDAH ARI GROSS Today, 9:08 pm 2




Iranian military trucks carry surface-to-air missiles during a parade on the occasion of the country's Army Day, on April 18, 2017, in Tehran. (AFP Photo/Atta Kenare)


Iran is planning to retaliate for recent deadly airstrikes in Syria attributed to the Jewish state by having its proxies fire missiles at military targets in northern Israel sometime in the near future, defense officials warned on Sunday.

Tehran vowed revenge after the T-4 army base in Syria was struck in an air raid on April 9, killing at least seven members of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps. The strike was widely attributed to Israel, though Jerusalem refused to comment on it. Late last month, a second strike, allegedly conducted by Israel, against an Iranian-controlled base in northern Syria was said to have killed more than two dozen Iranian soldiers.

On Sunday, all of Israel’s nightly news broadcasts reported that the Israeli military and intelligence services had identified preliminary efforts by Iran in Syria to carry out its reprisal, using its IRGC and local Shiite militias to launch a barrage of precision-guided missiles, likely at Israeli military targets in the north.

Get The Times of Israel's Daily Edition by email and never miss our top storiesFREE SIGN UP

The Iran-backed Hezbollah terrorist group was also said to be involved in the preparations for the potential barrage, though to a lesser extent.

The understanding in the defense services is that Iran is looking to conduct its retaliation in such a way as to avoid full-fledged war with Israel, and will therefore likely not target civilian locations, according to the reports, which did not attribute the information to any specific source.

No special instructions were given to residents of northern Israel. Indeed, the heads of local councils in the north have reportedly been told to tell citizens not to take any specific precautions and to go about their daily lives as usual.

Israel was working to prevent or counter such an attack, but was also preparing for the possibility that the Iranians “succeed in hitting a base in the north with missiles,” Channel 10 reported. The Israel Defense Forces was threatening to hit all Iranian targets in Syria if Tehran launched an attack on Israeli territory, the TV report said.

Seeking Russian pressure on Iran, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is set to present the information in Tehran’s preparations to strike Israel to Russian President Vladimir Putin during their meeting Wednesday in Moscow, the reports said.

Earlier on Sunday, Netanyahu said that while Israel is not interested in a military escalation with Iran, if there has to be a fight, he would prefer it be now, rather than later.

“We are determined to block the Iranian entrenchment, even at the cost of confrontation,” Netanyahu said at the start of the weekly cabinet meeting. “We don’t want an escalation, but we are prepared for every scenario. We don’t want confrontation, but if there needs to be one, it is better now than later.”

The prime minister also suggested Iran could directly launch a strike on Israeli territory.

“In recent months, the Iranian Revolutionary Guards transferred to Syria advanced weaponry in order to attack us both on the battlefield and the home front, including weaponized UAVs, ground-to-ground missiles and Iranian anti-aircraft batteries that would threaten air force jets,” he said.

Sunday night’s warning about Iran’s plans to attack, as disseminated on the TV news broadcasts, appeared to constitute an attempt by Israel to show the Iranians that it was aware of their plans and was prepared to respond if they went through with the reprisal.

A mainstay of Iran’s defense strategy is the use of proxies to conduct its bidding across the Middle East — the Houthis in Yemen, Hezbollah in Lebanon, Shiite militias in Syria and Iraq, as well as the Palestinian Islamic Jihad and Hamas in the Gaza Strip and West Bank. This is seen as an effort to limit Iranian casualties and keep any fighting limited to outside the Islamic Republic.

Last month, Defense Minister Avigdor Liberman said Israel was prepared to strike the Iranian homeland. “If they attack Tel Aviv, we will strike Tehran,” he said.

The unnamed defense officials on Sunday did not specify when the Iranian attack was expected to take place.

Last month, a member of the coalition supporting Iran’s ally, Syrian dictator Bashar Assad, told The New York Times that the reprisal would likely not come before the Lebanese parliamentary elections, which began on Sunday.

Further stoking tensions, this week US President Donald Trump is expected to determine the fate of the Iran nuclear accord, which he has repeatedly threatened to leave. On Sunday, French President Emmanuel Macron warned that if America abandoned the Iran deal, it could lead to a war.

Earlier on Sunday evening, Israel’s security cabinet held a three-and-a-half-hour session to discuss recent developments in the region, including the tensions with Iran in Syria and the upcoming decision by Trump regarding the nuclear deal.

Sunday’s warning was not the first intimation by Israeli defense officials of a potentially imminent retaliatory attack by Iran. Shortly before Israel’s Independence Day, the military prepared for the possibility of a direct attack from the IRGC’s air force.

The Times of Israel learned at the time that Israel’s defense establishment believed the Iranian revenge attack would likely be carried out with surface-to-surface missiles or armed drones. Others have speculated that an Iranian retaliation could come in the form of a cyber attack.





A map of Syria, provided to Israeli media, shows the approximate locations of five bases that Israel believes to be controlled by Iran.
In an apparent effort at deterrence, the IDF provided Israeli media with a map showing five Iranian-controlled bases in Syria that would likely constitute potential targets for an Israeli response, should Iran carry out any kind of attack. Satellite photographs of bases were also provided.

Those were Damascus International Airport, through which Iranian transport planes bring in weapons and military gear; the Sayqal air base; the T-4 air base; an airfield near Aleppo; and a base in Deir Ezzor, which was recaptured from the Islamic State terror group by the regime last year.

Israeli intelligence believes the sites are used by Iran for its missions in Syria, as well as to transport weapons to its proxies in the region, including Hezbollah.

Israel believes Iran’s retaliatory effort is being led by Major General Qassem Soleimani, the head of the IRGC’s Quds Force, which operates around the world, with assistance from the head of the IRGC air corps, Brig. Gen. Amir Ali Hajizadeh; the head of its surface-to-surface missile program; Col. Mahmoud Bakri Katrem Abadi; and the head of its air defense operations, Ali Akhbar Tzeidoun.





The head of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps’ Air Force Brig. Gen. Amir Ali Hajizadeh. (Fars news)
Soleimani has repeatedly warned Israel, and threatened to “wipe out the Zionist entity” in February over the assassination of a Hezbollah leader, which has been attributed to the Mossad and America’s CIA.

Iran has access to a variety of surface-to-surface missiles, from short-range Fajr-5 rockets to medium-range Fateh 110 missiles, which have a range of approximately 300 kilometers (190 miles), to long-range Shehab ballistic missiles capable of hitting targets over 1,300 kilometers (800 miles) away.

To counter those threats, Israel has a multi-tiered missile defense system consisting of the Iron Dome for short-range rockets and mortar shells, the David’s Sling for medium-range missiles, and the Arrow for long-range ballistic missiles.

Israel sees Iran, which has vowed to destroy the Jewish state, as its main enemy in the region. Israeli officials have repeatedly stated that Israel will not allow Iran to entrench itself in Syria, marking it as a “red line” that it will fight militarily if necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

SALMAN F said:


> @SOHEIL how is you phD studies are going at Stanford university?





What PhD ?



skyshadow said:


> Iranian military trucks carry *surface-to-air missiles* during a parade on the occasion of the country's Army Day, on April 18, 2017, in Tehran. (AFP Photo/Atta Kenare)



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

SOHEIL said:


> What PhD ?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


خخخخخخخخخ خدا. اصلا به این توجه نکردم از برادرای موساد انتظار بیشتری داشتم فکر کنم به موشک ذوالفقار هم میگن فضاپیما


----------



## yavar




----------



## SALMAN F

SOHEIL said:


> What PhD ?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL



https://pangea.stanford.edu/people/soheil-esmaeilzadeh

I thought this is you


----------



## scimitar19

Man you are gonna get him assassinated one day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dinky

SALMAN F said:


> https://pangea.stanford.edu/people/soheil-esmaeilzadeh
> 
> I thought this is you


@SOHEIL, Bro you didnt tell me you were studying Energy Resources Engineering at Standford University!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Dinky said:


> @SOHEIL, Bro you didnt tell me you were studying Energy Resources Engineering at Standford University!


I think that's another guy maybe soheil is older than him that guy looks young but I though it was him because his name is soheil ismailzadeh and also he is interested in cars and mechanical engineering but I don't think they are the same person

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scimitar19

SALMAN F said:


> I think that's another guy maybe soheil is older than him that guy looks young but I though it was him because his name is soheil ismailzadeh and also he is interested in cars and mechanical engineering but I don't think they are the same person


who knows?! for Israeli intelligence genius apparatus they can be the same, even if this is not the SOHEIL from this forum, poor guy from Standford can get assassinated easily! Lately zionist are fabricating so many lies that they started to believe in their own fairy tales regarding Iranian nuclear programe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

scimitar19 said:


> who knows?! for Israeli intelligence genius apparatus they can be the same, even if this is not the SOHEIL from this forum, poor guy from Standford can get assassinated easily! Lately zionist are fabricating so many lies that they started to believe in their own fairy tales regarding Iranian nuclear programe.


Well an israeli general used of of the missile photos that was designed by soheil 

That guy is not student of rocket science or nuclear engineering so I don't think Mossad is going to assassinate him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SALMAN F said:


> Well an israeli general used of of the missile photos that was designed by soheil
> 
> That guy is not student of rocket science or nuclear engineering so I don't think Mossad is going to assassinate him



Did you just randomly find a Soheil somewhere in the world and just assumed it is @SOHEIL ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Stryker1982 said:


> Did you just randomly find a Soheil somewhere in the world and just assumed it is @SOHEIL ?????


No I googled his name soheil ismaelzadeh I assumed that's him because he and soheil both studied mechanical engineering


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

yavar said:


>


We must burn the deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sanel1412

SubWater said:


> We must burn the deal


Iran is smart..all these provocations...attack on Iran personel in Syria..it is all happened because they want provoke Iran to make wrong move so they have exuse to scrap the deal and bring back sanctions..Iran is smart..they don't want to be one who brakes the deal first...if US brake the deal first Iran will have right for rersponse without held responsible for the fail of JCPOA .At this way other partners like EU,Russia,China and other countries will have good reason to not follow US sanctions...any way as I can see Iran will not be party which will scrap the deal first

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SubWater

sanel1412 said:


> Iran is smart..all these provocations...attack on Iran personel in Syria..it is all happened because they want provoke Iran to make wrong move so they have exuse to scrap the deal and bring back sanctions..Iran is smart..they don't want to be one who brakes the deal first...if US brake the deal first Iran will have right for rersponse without held responsible for the fail of JCPOA .At this way other partners like EU,Russia,China and other countries will have good reason to not follow US sanctions...any way as I can see Iran will not be party which will scrap the deal first


I mean same as you. 
American wanted to exit the deal in the cost of Iran.
Burn deal after they torn it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Tps43

mohammad45 said:


> @2800
> سلام برادر در چه حالی؟
> مشغول خدمتم
> اگه قسمت باشه میخوام برم سوریه
> بعد آموزشی البته


sarbazi?



mohsen said:


> 1 dollar = 7000 toman.
> a new milestone by Reformist government, everything is possible in this government!


Dont u know he himself said he is powerless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

tps77 said:


> sarbazi?
> 
> 
> Dont u know he himself said he is powerless


Come on since when we send soldiers abroad .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Hack-Hook said:


> Come on since when we send soldiers abroad .



I was being sarcastic



Hack-Hook said:


> Come on since when we send soldiers abroad .


Btw why cant he go as advisor


----------



## SOHEIL

SALMAN F said:


> https://pangea.stanford.edu/people/soheil-esmaeilzadeh
> 
> I thought this is you



O___o

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Follow me on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## OldTwilight

اینم از این که برجام مطابق پیش بینی ها تمام شد ... بریم سراغ سراغ پیش بینی های بعدی ... البته خودم هم دارم افسردگی می گیرم ...



SOHEIL said:


> Follow me on Instagram


طراحی صنعتی خوندی !؟ 
متاسفانه به طراحان بهای خاصی در ایران داده نمی شه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

OldTwilight said:


> اینم از این که برجام مطابق پیش بینی ها تمام شد ... بریم سراغ سراغ پیش بینی های بعدی ... البته خودم هم دارم افسردگی می گیرم ...
> 
> 
> طراحی صنعتی خوندی !؟
> متاسفانه به طراحان بهای خاصی در ایران داده نمی شه ...



بستگی داره


----------



## OldTwilight

اینم از عراق ... اون روزی که می گفتیم عزیزان این عراقی ها ذاتشون مشخص هست و ما به جزء یک گروه اندک در عراق نفوذی نداریم و نباید اینقدر هزینه کنیم براش ، کی گوش می داد .... 

توهم خود امپراتور پنداری آقایون ... توی خوزستان دو هفته پول برقت رو دیر بدی ، اخطار قطع می فرستن و میان وسط تابستان برق رو قطع می کنند ولی از همین خوزستان سیمهای انتقال برق مفتی به عراق کشیده شده اند !!! 

همه برای این ها از مردم ایران ارزششون بالاتره ...


----------



## skyshadow

OldTwilight said:


> اینم از عراق ... اون روزی که می گفتیم عزیزان این عراقی ها ذاتشون مشخص هست و ما به جزء یک گروه اندک در عراق نفوذی نداریم و نباید اینقدر هزینه کنیم براش ، کی گوش می داد ....
> 
> توهم خود امپراتور پنداری آقایون ... توی خوزستان دو هفته پول برقت رو دیر بدی ، اخطار قطع می فرستن و میان وسط تابستان برق رو قطع می کنند ولی از همین خوزستان سیمهای انتقال برق مفتی به عراق کشیده شده اند !!!
> 
> همه برای این ها از مردم ایران ارزششون بالاتره ...


 سلام داداش عراق چشه مگه


----------



## Stryker1982

SOHEIL said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Follow me on Instagram



These are very well done drawings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

یک مشت پیرمرد از سیاست کردن فقط خرج کردن از جیب ملت ایران رو بلدن ... 
جریال العبادی وابسته به آمریکا و جریان صدر با شعار « ایران بره بیرون » در انتخابات عراق ، پیروز شدن ... 

حالا باز برق مفتی ، و سلاح مفتی و پول و امثالهم رو خرج کنید ...


----------



## Cthulhu

Long live Mother Russia!
http://fararu.com/fa/news/359917/روسیه-بدون-امتیازدهی-ایران-حفظ-برجام-غیرممکن-است

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

http://whatsupic.com/index/iran-surpasses-israel-scientific/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Why doesn't Iran hit Gulf in Bahrain, they are busy with Yemen and Qatar is out. Saudi's are having some troubles. Illegal immigration sounds nice as well.
What do you think of Sadr in Iraq?
Assad says, he trusts Russian leadership regarding a possible Iranian-Israeli clash, do you trust that miserable and Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

سیکر یا جستجوگر موشک گنبد اهنین اسراییل افتاده در سوریه به دلیل اتش اشتباه سامانه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

skyshadow said:


> سیکر یا جستجوگر موشک گنبد اهنین اسراییل افتاده در سوریه به دلیل اتش اشتباه سامانه
> 
> View attachment 474922


The question is whether we can get our hand on it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

haman10 said:


> The question is whether we can get our hand on it


eyewitnesses say it fell on the lands that is under the control of the Syrian army . We have to bring it to Iran for studies.


----------



## scimitar19

haman10 said:


> The question is whether we can get our hand on it



and what is that?


----------



## bsruzm

bsruzm said:


> Assad says, he trusts Russian leadership regarding a possible Iranian-Israeli clash, do you trust that miserable


Assad is meets Putin, that photo...


----------



## WordsMatter

bsruzm said:


> Assad is meets Putin, that photo...


IRI getting kicked out of Syria soon... No need for IRI any more. The useful idiots can now pack and go home.


----------



## sanel1412

WordsMatter said:


> IRI getting kicked out of Syria soon... No need for IRI any more. The useful idiots can now pack and go home.


Sure..and Putin will send 80.000 Russian soldiers to replace Iranian backed troops thus it will also replace Iranian 20$ billions per year that goes to Syria...Syria and Iran are much closer than Russia and Syria...Syria was with Iran even when SSSR backed Iraq..and back than Syria was much closer with SSSR than now with Russia....You made very dumb conclusions....Syrian Arab Army brake apart...major sunni population will not go in SAA and Asad can't populate SAA..at one point they were literary out of mens..expecually officers..who you think are force on the ground...well sure not Russians troops.. .who is giving grants in Syria budget to feed it's people..in war time there is no economy..taxes..Iran was in Syria long before this and they will stay long after this..ofcourse at some point they will have to withraw these ground troops..at the end it is costly to maintain such huge presence on the ground.
Main goal for Iran in Syria is to save Syria and Asad...Iran doesn't need another Hezbollah in Syrian because unlike Liban Syria has own Armed Force who will not drink tea with enemy in the middle of occupation...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

WordsMatter said:


> IRI getting kicked out of Syria soon... No need for IRI any more. The useful idiots can now pack and go home.


who has the power and leverage to kick iri out of syria?im just being realistic.truth is no one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WordsMatter

925boy said:


> who has the power and leverage to kick iri out of syria?im just being realistic.truth is no one.


You only have to listen to what Putin said today about the need for all foreign forces to leave Syria. Russia is the real master here; they saved Assad and his regime; they have the upper hand here. IRI was the 'useful idiot' that paid for the regime's financial obligations using Iranian people's treasure. 
At the end of the day Assad cares more about his own skin than IRI's "hurt feelings". Also, you need to take into consideration the restraint that Israel has shown out of an "understanding" with Russia - we don't bomb Assad's core military assets in return for IRI's eventual exit. Russia doesn't care about IRI or her "grand" plans. Russia cares about her own geopolitical gains, and right now they are standing tall for saving Assad's skin.



sanel1412 said:


> Sure..and Putin will send 80.000 Russian soldiers to replace Iranian backed troops thus it will also replace Iranian 20$ billions per year that goes to Syria...Syria and Iran are much closer than Russia and Syria...Syria was with Iran even when SSSR backed Iraq..and back than Syria was much closer with SSSR than now with Russia....You made very dumb conclusions....Syrian Arab Army brake apart...major sunni population will not go in SAA and Asad can't populate SAA..at one point they were literary out of mens..expecually officers..who you think are force on the ground...well sure not Russians troops.. .who is giving grants in Syria budget to feed it's people..in war time there is no economy..taxes..Iran was in Syria long before this and they will stay long after this..ofcourse at some point they will have to withraw these ground troops..at the end it is costly to maintain such huge presence on the ground.
> Main goal for Iran in Syria is to save Syria and Asad...Iran doesn't need another Hezbollah in Syrian because unlike Liban Syria has own Armed Force who will not drink tea with enemy in the middle of occupation...



"and Putin will send 80.000 Russian soldiers to replace Iranian backed troops thus it will also replace Iranian 20$ billions per year that goes to Syria"
Russia doesn't need to send in 80,000 troops. She had the 'idiots' do that. IRI was useful till now, paying for Assad's financial obligations, and sending IRGC to help with ground operations. Assad and his military have the upper hand vis-a-vis the rebels who have seen their financial backings evaporate. 
And you are right: Iranian people paid for Assad's survival. It wasn't mullahs' money, it was Iranian people's money. But, as the mullahs say: the hell with Iranians, they can die and go to hell.

"Syria and Iran are much closer than Russia and Syria"
Assad is closer to his goals than to IRI: he wants to survive. Assad lives next to Israel, a country with unhindered access and capability to hit anywhere in Syria. Do you think Assad wants a hot war with Israel? I don't think so. What will end up happening is a Russian brokered cold war between Assad and Israel. Just as it was before the start of civil war in Syria.

"You made very dumb conclusions....Syrian Arab Army brake apart...major sunni population will not go in SAA and Asad can't populate SAA..at one point they were literary out of mens..expecually officers.."
And your conclusion is smart? Are you suggesting that it's only IRI's troops that are fighting in Syria? There's still a SAA, not as big, but more experienced. 

"Main goal for Iran in Syria is to save Syria and Asad"
Yes, and Assad was saved with the help of Russians and IRI. 

"Iran doesn't need another Hezbollah in Syrian because unlike Liban Syria has own Armed Force..."
You just contradicted your prior statement. Which is it? Does Syria have an army or not?

My point was now that Assad has essentially overcome her domestic opposition she will have no need for IRI's presence. She will retake the remaining lands, will settle into a cold-war with Israel, brokered by the Russians, with the condition that IRI and IRGC p*gs leave Syria, reduces her footprint in Lebanon, and will negotiate a gradual "exit" of the Turks where they will be given broad powers when it comes to Kurds (including incursions into Syrian Kurdish areas whenever they please or see fit). Now if you disagree I respect that, after all you are also entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Stryker1982

WordsMatter said:


> IRI getting kicked out of Syria soon... No need for IRI any more. The useful idiots can now pack and go home.



Dude you have to much hate in your heart. Everyday you're here talking shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WordsMatter

Stryker1982 said:


> Dude you have to much hate in your heart. Everyday you're here talking shit.


Does it show?! Well TBH, I only have it for IRI, the mullahs, aghazadehs, and IRGC. They have ruined Iran to the bone. I just came back recently and people are getting poorer by the day, all the while these dogs rub and embezzle the Iranian people.


----------



## AmirPatriot

WordsMatter said:


> IRGC p*gs leave Syria



You are disgraceful. IRGC does many things wrong but tens (or even hundreds) of thousands of Sepahis have died for this country. You should be ashamed of yourself. You're just as bad as a Saudi or Israeli. "Iranian American"... You have no Iranian left in you.

The rest of your post is crystal ball BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yavar




----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## haman10

WordsMatter said:


> Does it show?! Well TBH, I only have it for IRI, the mullahs, aghazadehs, and IRGC. They have ruined Iran to the bone. I just came back recently and people are getting poorer by the day, all the while these dogs rub and embezzle the Iranian people.


Go kiss that gay pahlavis balls pls. enough is enough. you need pahlavi balls in all your orifices



scimitar19 said:


> and what is that?


Seeker ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Navigator

WordsMatter said:


> You only have to listen to what Putin said today about the need for all foreign forces to leave Syria.



It's clearly was said about the US and its allies. For those who do not understand, today press secretary of Putin explained that territory of Syria must leave the troops of those countries that there illegally, without the invitation of the legitimate government of Syria.
https://ria.ru/syria/20180518/1520829840.html (in Russian)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WordsMatter

AmirPatriot said:


> You are disgraceful. IRGC does many things wrong but tens (or even hundreds) of thousands of Sepahis have died for this country. You should be ashamed of yourself. You're just as bad as a Saudi or Israeli. "Iranian American"... You have no Iranian left in you.
> 
> The rest of your post is crystal ball BS.


I am "disgraceful" because I am against IRI? Only an IRI lackey would conclude that. You people can't stand an opposing view, just like your grand master and his regime. I am an Iranian-American. You got that right. I am NOT an IRI-American. IRGC has done good? You got to be kidding. They are rubbing Iranians dry and killing innocent Iranians. Only a person of low caliber like yourself would call another a "Saudi" or "Israeli" as though that is an insult. I got plenty Iranian left in me. It seems that you and your kind are the ones that have none since you equate IRI and Iran. Your little signature says all there's to be said about you... pathetic, judgmental, know-it-all arrogant little pr*ck.


----------



## AmirPatriot

WordsMatter said:


> IRGC p*gs



They fought and died for this country for 8 years you dumb motherfucker. Don't twist my words, tule sag.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

WordsMatter said:


> You only have to listen to what Putin said today about the need for all foreign forces to leave Syria. Russia is the real master here; they saved Assad and his regime; they have the upper hand here. IRI was the 'useful idiot' that paid for the regime's financial obligations using Iranian people's treasure.
> At the end of the day Assad cares more about his own skin than IRI's "hurt feelings". Also, you need to take into consideration the restraint that Israel has shown out of an "understanding" with Russia - we don't bomb Assad's core military assets in return for IRI's eventual exit. Russia doesn't care about IRI or her "grand" plans. Russia cares about her own geopolitical gains, and right now they are standing tall for saving Assad's skin.


Iran does not follow Putin's instructions in the middle east, unless it is in her interest. I am noticing that sometimes you take what these people like Putin say literaly and think world politics happens in a linear fashion with no surprises, compromises or tradeoffs?Russia saved assad? bro, you are TOO SIMPLISTIC. Who gave lives for Assad to survive?? Syrian army and Iranian personnel gave the most lives, so at worst, Iran will take a "negotiated settlement" before exiting. You think Iran lost all this money and lives(which you accept is true)to just vacate Syria which is right next to Israel and has a great geopolitical position in the middle east? Daddy America hasnt even succesfully bullied Iran in the middle east talk less of Russia with 5K soldiers(and struggling to logistically support them over long distance)only? you're a dreamer! IRI is a "useful idiot"? ha ha, is that what US said when Quds force officers were dying during the Iraq war? how did that turn out? Can i tell you the difference? you are correct on paper, but i will be correct in reality.Every country and proxy that fought in syria- Russia, Syrian govt, Turkey, US all spent their national treasuries, so that point is irrelevant. Iran spent more but is geting a win at the end,while some spent alot, and are about to be declared the losers. Israel didnt show any restraint because of ":understanding" Russia,because ISrael had done over 100 strikes in syria already, so pls thats bullcrap to say that. ISrael too is afraid of a regional war, since her state's existence will be threatened and no ABM defence in the ME can stop sejjils. facts! Russia offcourse doesnt care about IRI's grand plans, but she will care about IRI's leverage in the middle east. You conveniently forget how much Iran was helping Assad BEFORE the Russians showed up. Iran will get every dollar invested back. Bet your last dollar on it. I am only arguing with you because you have VERY LOW understanding of how clever Iran is in the middle east. Iranian forces ARE the Syrian army,because can Assad even fight of these "foreign forces"that saved his a**? No he cant. he's beholden to them and must pay them their dues. Niether America nor Russia can save him from that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WordsMatter

925boy said:


> Iran does not follow Putin's instructions in the middle east, unless it is in her interest. I am noticing that sometimes you take what these people like Putin say literaly and think world politics happens in a linear fashion with no surprises, compromises or tradeoffs?Russia saved assad? bro, you are TOO SIMPLISTIC. Who gave lives for Assad to survive?? Syrian army and Iranian personnel gave the most lives, so at worst, Iran will take a "negotiated settlement" before exiting. You think Iran lost all this money and lives(which you accept is true)to just vacate Syria which is right next to Israel and has a great geopolitical position in the middle east? Daddy America hasnt even succesfully bullied Iran in the middle east talk less of Russia with 5K soldiers(and struggling to logistically support them over long distance)only? you're a dreamer! IRI is a "useful idiot"? ha ha, is that what US said when Quds force officers were dying during the Iraq war? how did that turn out? Can i tell you the difference? you are correct on paper, but i will be correct in reality.Every country and proxy that fought in syria- Russia, Syrian govt, Turkey, US all spent their national treasuries, so that point is irrelevant. Iran spent more but is geting a win at the end,while some spent alot, and are about to be declared the losers. Israel didnt show any restraint because of ":understanding" Russia,because ISrael had done over 100 strikes in syria already, so pls thats bullcrap to say that. ISrael too is afraid of a regional war, since her state's existence will be threatened and no ABM defence in the ME can stop sejjils. facts! Russia offcourse doesnt care about IRI's grand plans, but she will care about IRI's leverage in the middle east. You conveniently forget how much Iran was helping Assad BEFORE the Russians showed up. Iran will get every dollar invested back. Bet your last dollar on it. I am only arguing with you because you have VERY LOW understanding of how clever Iran is in the middle east. Iranian forces ARE the Syrian army,because can Assad even fight of these "foreign forces"that saved his a**? No he cant. he's beholden to them and must pay them their dues. Niether America nor Russia can save him from that.


Tell you what: I won't call you "TOO SIMPLISTIC" or categorically state that you have a "VERY LOW understanding of how clever Iran". You have a different opinion from mine. All the power to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

WordsMatter said:


> Tell you what: I won't call you "TOO SIMPLISTIC" or categorically state that you have a "VERY LOW understanding of how clever Iran". You have a different opinion from mine. All the power to you.



It’s not that you are against IRI, everyone is entitled to opinions. It’s literally you are in every thread mocking the Republic irregardless of the topic of discussion. It could be about cars, and you will be mocking the Republic. Over time it just starts getting weird.

At some point I start worrying about your mental state. 

Nothing is going to change from your comments, so why not do something constructive with your Time....maybe spend only 10% of your time trolling the boards and the rest on a different hobby.

Or at the very least if you are going to be critical and anti-Iran at least come off as constructive in your arguments and not a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tokhme khar

You just got pawned big time by 925 boy........



WordsMatter said:


> Tell you what: I won't call you "TOO SIMPLISTIC" or categorically state that you have a "VERY LOW understanding of how clever Iran". You have a different opinion from mine. All the power to you.



oh look.....today he admits he's Iranian.......tomorrow he'll change his mind...... lol



WordsMatter said:


> I am "disgraceful" because I am against IRI? Only an IRI lackey would conclude that. You people can't stand an opposing view, just like your grand master and his regime. I am an Iranian-American. You got that right. I am NOT an IRI-American. IRGC has done good? You got to be kidding. They are rubbing Iranians dry and killing innocent Iranians. Only a person of low caliber like yourself would call another a "Saudi" or "Israeli" as though that is an insult. I got plenty Iranian left in me. It seems that you and your kind are the ones that have none since you equate IRI and Iran. Your little signature says all there's to be said about you... pathetic, judgmental, know-it-all arrogant little pr*ck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

WordsMatter said:


> And now they are nothing but a bunch of corrupt, murdering p*gs whose hands are stained with the blood of innocent Iranians, Syrians, Iraqis and Lebanese. You think just because they fought a war that gives them a pass to behave as they do? They are nothing but the enforcers of *your* murderous regime. They, along with their children, have all the privileges while ordinary Iranians have to see their country ruined by these people. Oh but that's OK since they fought a war in the 80s. Maybe in your parallel universe that's OK, but in this world it's not.
> 
> And BTW, your m*therf*cker reference is so reminiscent of what you and people like you are: weak, and d*sg*sting. People like you can't stand anyone who disagrees with them or rejects their POV. No wonder your kind (@Tokhme khar, @Fafnir to name a few) behave like an*m*ls on a daily basis on this forum or in Iran. I feel sorry that Iranians have to endure their daily indignity in the hands of people of your creed. I just hope not for too long. And I stand by my characterization of IRGC: they are nothing but p*gs.



I don't need an American to tell me what the IRGC has done wrong. You are still a tule sag not fit to kiss their feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tokhme khar

Words don't matter, You being Persian and in this situation/ condition is not good....Enough bitterness!


----------



## WordsMatter

Navigator said:


> It's clearly was said about the US and its allies. For those who do not understand, today press secretary of Putin explained that territory of Syria must leave the troops of those countries that there illegally, without the invitation of the legitimate government of Syria.
> https://ria.ru/syria/20180518/1520829840.html (in Russian)


I believe today Alexander Lavrentiev has come out with a statement that both IRI and Hizb *must* also leave Syria.


----------



## Fafnir

WordsMatter said:


> I believe today Alexander Lavrentiev has come out with a statement that both IRI and Hizb *must* also leave Syria.


Lavrentiev made that statement on the same day that Peskov[Putins press secretary] made this one where he stated that "we are talking about foreign troops [that] are present in Syria "in a de facto illegitimate regime with the international law point of view.""
https://ria.ru/syria/20180518/1520829840.html
So it doesnt look like the russians are too sure at the moment what the official line from moscow is supposed to be,maybe someone should ring up the kremlin and ask putin what the story is[LOL!]
Regardless iran is there for its own reasons and it certainly doesnt take its orders from pres pooty anymore than it does chump the trump or bebe nuttyahoo,and that of course is one of the rights and privileges of not being someone else`s vassal state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parsipride

Fafnir said:


> Lavrentiev made that statement on the same day that Peskov[Putins press secretary] made this one where he stated that "we are talking about foreign troops [that] are present in Syria "in a de facto illegitimate regime with the international law point of view.""
> https://ria.ru/syria/20180518/1520829840.html
> So it doesnt look like the russians are too sure at the moment what the official line from moscow is supposed to be,maybe someone should ring up the kremlin and ask putin what the story is[LOL!]
> Regardless iran is there for its own reasons and it certainly doesnt take its orders from pres pooty anymore than it does chump the trump or bebe nuttyahoo,and that of course is one of the rights and privileges of not being someone else`s vassal state.



President Assad said Illegal foreign troops. AKA US, Israeli , Wahabi-subhumans, Turks. It does not mean Iran. Iran has a defense pact with Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Full Moon said:


> Yeah *مدافع حرم*












Better than you

You obsessed and hateful creature with angry ugly look and silly ridicules mustache


----------



## HaywanKurdi

AmirPatriot said:


> They fought and died for this country for 8 years you dumb motherfucker. Don't twist my words, tule sag.


Yes the country not the government.

Islam is foreign to Iran, when you realize this you can get your country back. Fatima, Zahra etc. these are Arabs, Arab names you are trashing your culture with this.

Turks want to present their version of Islam surrounded by Ottoman culture which makes more sense as their 'glory' lies in Islamic rule, yours doesn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tokhme khar

Is it me here alone? now you guys noticing the extreme prevalence of our beloved khar in our culture!!!!!!.......

This is us!!!!! in the Islamic world, khar is our center piece jonvar!..........

welcome to the club hayvaan jonvar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

HaywanKurdi said:


> Yes the country not the government.
> 
> Islam is foreign to Iran, when you realize this you can get your country back. Fatima, Zahra etc. these are Arabs, Arab names you are trashing your culture with this.
> 
> Turks want to present their version of Islam surrounded by Ottoman culture which makes more sense as their 'glory' lies in Islamic rule, yours doesn't.



Fair point. It's hard to argue this on a technical level since Islam was brought to Iranians by force from the Arab conquerers. But Islam is embedded within Iranian culture across it's many people from Persian, Kurd, Lor etc, etc...

Truthfully myself I don't know the sentiment that Iranians carry when it comes to Islam generally. Personally, the younger generation in Iran seem to want a more secular society that doesn't yield to religious edicts from various officials that have centered Iranian law around Islam. It would be bad practice for Iran not to reform/ evolve in order to meet the needs of a populous that is younger with a different mindset. But I won't go as far as to say Iran should categorically get rid of Islam that has brought many things to Iran both good and bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

HaywanKurdi said:


> Yes the country not the government.
> 
> Islam is foreign to Iran, when you realize this you can get your country back. Fatima, Zahra etc. these are Arabs, Arab names you are trashing your culture with this.
> 
> Turks want to present their version of Islam surrounded by Ottoman culture which makes more sense as their 'glory' lies in Islamic rule, yours doesn't.



No idea why you're diverting this to religion but Islam has been Iran's major religion longer than any other. We're Muslims, simple as, just cause 1500 years ago we weren't doesn't change anything. It's really a very childish talking point.

By the way, there are way more Muslims than there are Arabs.


----------



## TruthHurtz

BlueInGreen2 said:


> *Fair point. It's hard to argue this on a technical level since Islam was brought to Iranians by force from the Arab conquerers. But Islam is embedded within Iranian culture across it's many people from Persian, Kurd, Lor etc, etc...*
> 
> Truthfully myself I don't know the sentiment that Iranians carry when it comes to Islam generally. Personally, the younger generation in Iran seem to want a more secular society that doesn't yield to religious edicts from various officials that have centered Iranian law around Islam. It would be bad practice for Iran not to reform/ evolve in order to meet the needs of a populous that is younger with a different mindset. But I won't go as far as to say Iran should categorically get rid of Islam that has brought many things to Iran both good and bad.



You're right islam came forced by the Arabs, but only 10% of Iran's population converted under Arab rule. Who in turn converted the rest. It's very cringey tbh when I hear Iranians claim they're victims of islam when their ancestors practically consented to it.


----------



## mohsen

HaywanKurdi said:


> Yes the country not the government.
> 
> Islam is foreign to Iran, when you realize this you can get your country back. Fatima, Zahra etc. these are Arabs, Arab names you are trashing your culture with this.
> 
> Turks want to present their version of Islam surrounded by Ottoman culture which makes more sense as their 'glory' lies in Islamic rule, yours doesn't.


So we should abandon Islam cause it's foreign?! should we abandon foreign tech too?! do you have the same mindset for other foreign things too, or it's just a double standard targeting only Islam?

Intellectual human chooses what's the best even if it's foreign, dead brains and animals wont.

Let's say we are Zoroastrian, does it accept current corrupted western culture? does this religion suggest to close our eyes on bullies? can we reach peace with U.S and Israel if we were Zoroastrian?!

Your problem isn't Islam, but morality.

By the way, since you are in EU, it's better to advise your countrymen to abandon their *Arab *Christianity, they need it more!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaywanKurdi

mohsen said:


> So we should abandon Islam cause it's foreign?! should we abandon foreign tech too?! do you have the same mindset for other foreign things too, or it's just a double standard targeting only Islam?
> 
> Intellectual human chooses what's the best even if it's foreign, dead brains and animals wont.



Tech is universal, culture is more specific and religion is part of culture.



> Let's say we are Zoroastrian, does it accept current corrupted western culture? does this religion suggest to close our eyes on bullies? can we reach peace with U.S and Israel if we were Zoroastrian?!
> 
> Your problem isn't Islam, but morality.
> 
> By the way, since you are in EU, it's better to advise your countrymen to abandon their *Arab *Christianity, they need it more!


West has been nothing but bad influence for us, any positivity I had about them about their role in the middle east is like a temporary one to 'make the best out of a bad situation'. In the long-term they are foreign and hostile unless they know they cannot exploit us which they only know by force.

Yes they should stop worshipping Arab Semite Christianity and hopefully the Arabs themselves stop with this as well. You have Muslims arguing with Christian, then you have radical Christians who want to blow up Muslims and vice-verse. Every now and then you find the 'moderate, progressive' Muslim who says Christians are our brothers, both are trash and monkeys that we don't need. Now let's rebuild Ctesiphon and return to the pagan days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

HaywanKurdi said:


> let's rebuild Ctesiphon and return to the pagan days.


----------



## Tokhme khar

They will never rebuild Persepolis or Ctesiphon or Nehavand or whatever. The closest we have come to our past is that luxury Persepolis themed hotel on Kish. I'm afraid that is all we will get. 



HaywanKurdi said:


> Tech is universal, culture is more specific and religion is part of culture.
> 
> 
> West has been nothing but bad influence for us, any positivity I had about them about their role in the middle east is like a temporary one to 'make the best out of a bad situation'. In the long-term they are foreign and hostile unless they know they cannot exploit us which they only know by force.
> 
> Yes they should stop worshipping Arab Semite Christianity and hopefully the Arabs themselves stop with this as well. You have Muslims arguing with Christian, then you have radical Christians who want to blow up Muslims and vice-verse. Every now and then you find the 'moderate, progressive' Muslim who says Christians are our brothers, both are trash and monkeys that we don't need. Now let's rebuild Ctesiphon and return to the pagan days.


----------



## TruthHurtz

HaywanKurdi said:


> Tech is universal, culture is more specific and religion is part of culture.
> 
> 
> West has been nothing but bad influence for us, any positivity I had about them about their role in the middle east is like a temporary one to 'make the best out of a bad situation'. In the long-term they are foreign and hostile unless they know they cannot exploit us which they only know by force.
> 
> Yes they should stop worshipping Arab Semite Christianity and hopefully the Arabs themselves stop with this as well. You have Muslims arguing with Christian, then you have radical Christians who want to blow up Muslims and vice-verse. Every now and then you find the 'moderate, progressive' Muslim who says Christians are our brothers, both are trash and monkeys that we don't need. Now let's rebuild Ctesiphon and return to the pagan days.



this is prime LARPing we wuz pagans mentality that a lot of people in the ME (and europe) have. it will never happen.


----------



## SALMAN F

AmirPatriot said:


> No idea why you're diverting this to religion but Islam has been Iran's major religion longer than any other. We're Muslims, simple as, just cause 1500 years ago we weren't doesn't change anything. It's really a very childish talking point.
> 
> By the way, there are way more Muslims than there are Arabs.


Iran should leave islam it's better



TruthHurtz said:


> this is prime LARPing we wuz pagans mentality that a lot of people in the ME (and europe) have. it will never happen.


Religions are dying out specially the abrahamic religions with all the hate and terrorism in them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

SALMAN F said:


> Iran should leave islam it's better



You should amputate your right arm it's better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

AmirPatriot said:


> You should amputate your right arm it's better


You are obsessed with your arab conquers since they conquered you on every field


----------



## AmirPatriot

SALMAN F said:


> You are obsessed with your arab conquers since they conquered you on every field



Hi Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

هرکی بتونه این هواپیماها رو از پارکینگ دربیاره 10000 امتیاز میگیره و یه سفر مجانی به جام جهانی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hey guys

How are you doing ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

where can I buy this kit?


----------



## asena_great

skyshadow said:


> View attachment 476404
> 
> 
> هرکی بتونه این هواپیماها رو از پارکینگ دربیاره 10000 امتیاز میگیره و یه سفر مجانی به جام جهانی





The SiLent crY said:


> Hey guys
> 
> How are you doing ?


sup bro long time no see  im trying to find out who park all these air plains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Arminkh

@AmirPatriot jan, I think there is something wrong with the Iran-military security code check. Doesn't let me register.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mangekyousharingan said:


> where can I buy this kit?


That's so last world cup ,this is the new one


----------



## mangekyo

Hack-Hook said:


> That's so last world cup ,this is the new one



It’s not last World Cup, the last one was uhlsport, this is adidas 2016/17 qualifier kit. The new one is also adidas but it doesn’t have yoozpalang.

I don’t know what you posted is, hope it is a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mangekyousharingan said:


> It’s not last World Cup, the last one was uhlsport, this is adidas 2016/17 qualifier kit. The new one is also adidas but it doesn’t have yoozpalang.
> 
> I don’t know what you posted is, hope it is a joke


What joking , am I looking laughing ?


----------



## pin gu

@AmirPatriot

What happend ? why are you banned ?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

AmirPatriot said:


> Can you tell me exactly what is wrong? Is it the captcha?


It was the captcha. But it worked today. I'm signed in thanks


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Do you know about any good team Melli football forums?

They don’t let me join PFDC because I’m Turk


----------



## yavar

18+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## SALMAN F

Why doesn't iran withraw from NPT


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

*U.S. to Dismantle Base in Exchange for Iranian Withdrawal From Southern Syria, Report Says*

*https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east...iran-withdrawal-from-southern-syria-1.6138995*


----------



## sha ah

>should we abandon foreign tech too?! do you have the same mindset for other foreign things too, or it's just a >double standard targeting only Islam?

Foreign technology & scientific knowledge like modern medicine is benefiting Iranians. How has Islam benefited Iranians ? Would Iran cease to exist without Islam ? Would Iran have a better image / better relationships with the world without Islam ? 

>Intellectual human chooses what's the best even if it's foreign, dead brains and animals wont.

Yes but we should choose from an objective, unbiased point of view

>Let's say we are Zoroastrian, does it accept current corrupted western culture? does this religion suggest to close >our eyes on bullies? can we reach peace with U.S and Israel if we were Zoroastrian?

Supporting resistance groups against Israel has cost & is costing Iranians dearly. During the Iran-Iraq war the Palestinians sided with Saddam. So why should Iran sacrifice so much prosperity for the Palestinian cause ? Do the majority of Iranians care more about Palestine or their own standard of living ? Would the Palestinians do the same for us if the tables were turned ? I HIGHLY doubt it. 

>Your problem isn't Islam, but morality.

I can understand that Iran is a Shia nation and therefore feels obligated to support Hezbollah but Hamas ? the same ppl that are fighting & support groups fighting Assad ? Iran is trying to send them money & weapons via Syria & they're trying to destroy the route ? Why should Iran keep supporting these monkeys ? really ? 

You speak of morality, but is it MORALLY PERMISSIBLE to force Iranian women to wear the Hejab ? Prohibit alcohol consumption when a large portion of society, perhaps even the majority want the prohibition dissolved ? Why not allow Iranians to decide on these issues for themselves ? Or supporting Hamas ? Why not allow Iranians to support for themselves ? The current system really doesn't leave much room for choice when it comes to issues like this. The government either needs to reform or they won't last in the long run.



AmirPatriot said:


> You should amputate your right arm it's better



Why do all hardcore Muslims get so emotional when you question their religion ? Let's be honest, Islam is not a pluralistic ideology. That's the problem with Iran today, not enough pluralism. Not enough openness, not enough debate, not enough choice for the people. Iran needs reform. Iran needs to crack down on corruption. iran's government needs to give its people more power to decide their future.



SALMAN F said:


> Why doesn't iran withraw from NPT


Because that is precisely what the Zionists want. If Iran leaves the deal & starts enriching, the EU, China, Russia MIGHT very well place sanctions on Iran again and that will lead to a negative GDP, a disaster for Iran's economy. Iran is still going to benefit from the nuclear deal even if the US withdraws so even from an economic standpoint it makes sense.. From a political view, keeping the nuclear deal intact will actually isolate the US from the rest of the world, especially the EU, especially with the latest tariffs dummy Trump has unleashed onto EU, China and the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## AmirPatriot

sha ah said:


> Why do all hardcore Muslims get so emotional when you question their religion ?



Just because I think wiping out 1400 years of history and forcing tens of millions of people to change their religion is stupid, doesn't make me some sort of extremist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

AmirPatriot said:


> Just because I think wiping out 1400 years of history and forcing tens of millions of people to change their religion is stupid, doesn't make me some sort of extremist.


Nice to see you back, Why your were banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Cthulhu said:


> Nice to see you back, Why your were banned?



Advertised my forum and got insta-banned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

خاک عالم تو سر این محمدجواد لاریجانی احمق
http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/806447/سخنان-محمدجواد-لاریجانی-خوراک-رسانه‌های-تندروی-ضد-ایران

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Cthulhu said:


> خاک عالم تو سر این محمدجواد لاریجانی احمق
> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/806447/سخنان-محمدجواد-لاریجانی-خوراک-رسانه‌های-تندروی-ضد-ایران


الان دیگه کی ولمون کنه از دست امریکا و اسراییل قبلا اسم عربستانو هم میومد ولی دیگه حالا همش میشه ایران و ایرانی همین دیروز خوندم افغانستان گفته تروریست هایی که تازگی به داعش افغانستان اومدن و حمله انتحاری کردن همه ایرانی هستن و باید مواظب ایرانی ها باشیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

skyshadow said:


> الان دیگه کی ولمون کنه از دست امریکا و اسراییل قبلا اسم عربستانو هم میومد ولی دیگه حالا همش میشه ایران و ایرانی همین دیروز خوندم افغانستان گفته تروریست هایی که تازگی به داعش افغانستان اومدن و حمله انتحاری کردن همه ایرانی هستن و باید مواظب ایرانی ها باشیم


آخه رو چه حساب فکر کرد این ایده ی خوبیه که من هم بیام در این باره حرف بزنم؟ حالا چه حروم زاده هایی هستن این کارکنان ال اربیه این اومده بگه که تو خود گزارش کنگره آمریکا به این نتیجه رسیده اند که طالبان دشمن ایرانه این حروم زاده های ال اربیه اون قسمت مهر و پاسپورت رو ترجمه کرده اند این قسمت هاش رو نه بعد حروم زاده ها اومدن یه چیز هایی هم که نگفته رو به ترجمه اضافه کرده اند بی پدرا مثلا اومدن اضافه کرده اند که "اینا (تروریستا) تمام فعالیتشون به طور کامل زیر نظر اطلاعات ایران بوده" که اصلا همچین چیزی نمی گه. حالا اگه بدونی تو توییتر چه ویراژی دارن میرن
خداوکیلی عجب بدبختی ای نداریم از دست این 5 تا؟ خانواده لاریجانی به تنهایی برای نابودی ایران کافی است


----------



## Sineva

I think we could all do with a good laugh so I found this on some deluded persian nationalists twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Sineva said:


> I think we could all do with a good laugh so I found this on some deluded persian nationalists twitter


They are not that delutional as the iranian leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ReturningCamel

Sineva said:


> I think we could all do with a good laugh so I found this on some deluded persian nationalists twitter



Same shit as Kurds same problem, these people try to be accepted by the white man thus go out of their way to state themselves of enemies of the arabs/islam/iranian regime etc. Kurds perfected this strategy, yet still they got trashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Śakra

What happened to @2800?


----------



## mohsen

Cthulhu said:


> خاک عالم تو سر این محمدجواد لاریجانی احمق
> http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/806447/سخنان-محمدجواد-لاریجانی-خوراک-رسانه‌های-تندروی-ضد-ایران


Larijani is explaining the content of U.S 9/11 reports which were fabricated against Iran, he didn't confirm them.

Fabricating lies is what our enemies do, and accepting these lies and spreading them is the duty of their Iranian branches, some traitors like TABNAK news agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

Sineva said:


> I think we could all do with a good laugh so I found this on some deluded persian nationalists twitter


 LMAO, i might say it (((Persian Nationalist)))


----------



## SALMAN F

AmirPatriot said:


> Just because I think wiping out 1400 years of history and forcing tens of millions of people to change their religion is stupid, doesn't make me some sort of extremist.


Wake up arabs hate you and you can't fight them if you believe in their religion you have to return to your roots



AmirPatriot said:


> They fought and died for this country for 8 years you dumb motherfucker. Don't twist my words, tule sag.


A war which khomeni refused to stop it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

AmirPatriot said:


> No idea why you're diverting this to religion but Islam has been Iran's major religion longer than any other. We're Muslims, simple as, just cause 1500 years ago we weren't doesn't change anything. It's really a very childish talking point.
> 
> By the way, there are way more Muslims than there are Arabs.


Islam has 1000 years history in Iran as religion of majority. Zoroastrianism has been 2500 years religion of the majority of Iranians. 

Islam will fade away from Iran and central asia, this proces is somehow slowed by conservative politicians who will soon die of old age. Nationalists will wake their place.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Islam has 1000 years history in Iran as religion of majority. Zoroastrianism has been 2500 years religion of the majority of Iranians.
> 
> Islam will fade away from Iran and central asia, this proces is somehow slowed by conservative politicians who will soon die of old age. Nationalists will wake their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

And by the way shias are hardly considered muslims by half of sunnis



AmirPatriot said:


>


I'll quote you when the leader of fags together with his islamic regime is in big troubles.


----------



## yavar




----------



## Muhammed45

@haman10


----------



## Cthulhu

mohammad45 said:


> @haman10


https://tinyurl.com/y7d5fpd5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Islam has 1000 years history in Iran as religion of majority. Zoroastrianism has been 2500 years religion of the majority of Iranians.
> 
> Islam will fade away from Iran and central asia, this proces is somehow slowed by conservative politicians who will soon die of old age. Nationalists will wake their place.



Even if Nationalism takes over Iran, it will not take over the Middle East. That is because for decades Saudi’s and Persian Gulf Arabs used the only tool in their toolbox to control the Sunni world which was religion.Many sunni’s are tribal and thus identify via their ancestral tribe not some borders made up by Western Powers less than 200 years ago.

The last nationalistic Arab countries were Syria and Egypt back in the 60’s. Nationalism is gone from the Arab world. Arabs view themselves either by their tribe or religion sect. That is because of the Persian gulf Monarchs trying to keep control over the Sunni Arab world in the only way they could.

Now Iran is different as they have long been nationalistic and identified via their race over their religion. But Islam will still reign in Iran because Zoroastrianism is long gone from
That society. 

Virtually no religious text of Zoroastrianism remain. The religion is an ancient religion that has very few followers around the world currently. To expect Iranians to suddenly pick up Zoroastrianism as their religion is quite frankly a joke.


----------



## Arab Sword

SALMAN F said:


> Wake up arabs hate you and you can't fight them if you believe in their religion you have to return to your roots
> 
> 
> A war which khomeni refused to stop it



Why “Arabs hate you”? 
If Arabs do hate Iran, who is Iran supporting in Iraq, Lebanon, Syria, Yemen, Bahrain, and others, aren’t they Arabs?
Also, Zorastianism is not Persian religion, there are non-Persian Zorastians. Prior to Islam much of Iraq Arabs & Arabian peninsula were Zorastians.

Also, lets assume Arabs hate Iran, how come this legislate Israel?
You are implicitly condemning Israel. It is like you say : Israel is a crime. But only if ‘Arabs’ loved us we should consider it a crime, but when ‘Arabs’ dont then we should consider what is originally a crime, we consider it a right thing only as a retaliation on ‘Arabs’.

Excuse me if your morals are replaceable, what I know is : a criminal is always a criminal, no matter your selfish standpoint of the victim. Pure selfishness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

SALMAN F said:


> Wake up arabs hate you and you can't fight them if you believe in their religion you have to return to your roots
> 
> 
> A war which khomeni refused to stop it


Lmao  i bet Houthis and Hezbollah which is Arabs hate Iran!


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TheImmortal said:


> Now Iran is different as they have long been nationalistic and identified via their race over their religion.
> 
> Virtually no religious text of Zoroastrianism remain. The religion is an ancient religion that has very few followers around the world currently. To expect Iranians to suddenly pick up Zoroastrianism as their religion is quite frankly a joke.


25% of texts are available and many second sources. Hinduism is even older or as old as zoroastrianism.... 1.2 billion people follow this ancient religion. So both arguments are not really strong.
However I don't expect that Iranians suddenly become zoroastrian. They're to stupid/uninformed for such revolutionary changes. They are now in a fase of identity crisis. Next fase will be nationalism. Therefore there is no need to convert to zoroastrianism. Just let islam fade away/weaken in Iran, nationalism will follow.


----------



## Arab Sword

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> 25% of texts are available and many second sources. Hinduism is even older or as old as zoroastrianism.... 1.2 billion people follow this ancient religion. So both arguments are not really strong.
> However I don't expect that Iranians suddenly become zoroastrian. They're to stupid/uninformed for such revolutionary changes. They are now in a fase of identity crisis. Next fase will be nationalism. Therefore there is no need to convert to zoroastrianism. Just let islam fade away/weaken in Iran, nationalism will follow.





The time for faith changing has longly ended. If you think a human group living in post-modernity state will change its faith then -with all my respects to you- its an illusion. 

Barzani government tried to convert Kurds to zorastian religion for over 20 years, tell me now how many Kurds have converted? Kurdistan is still & will stay a muslim country.

Saudi funds billions to preach Islam in poor African countries, could they make a significant change in demography, other than converting individuals? 

Anyone that dreams of shifting a modernized human group’s faith, for his/her illusion ancient might, will likely stay dreaming this fantasy to the end of his/her life.

Moreover, Islam now plays a big role in Iranian identity, and Iran integrated fairly well in Islam’s identity.


----------



## Arab Sword

TheImmortal said:


> Even if Nationalism takes over Iran, it will not take over the Middle East. That is because for decades Saudi’s and Persian Gulf Arabs used the only tool in their toolbox to control the Sunni world which was religion.Many sunni’s are tribal and thus identify via their ancestral tribe not some borders made up by Western Powers less than 200 years ago.
> 
> The last nationalistic Arab countries were Syria and Egypt back in the 60’s. Nationalism is gone from the Arab world. Arabs view themselves either by their tribe or religion sect. That is because of the Persian gulf Monarchs trying to keep control over the Sunni Arab world in the only way they could.
> 
> Now Iran is different as they have long been nationalistic and identified via their race over their religion. But Islam will still reign in Iran because Zoroastrianism is long gone from
> That society.
> 
> Virtually no religious text of Zoroastrianism remain. The religion is an ancient religion that has very few followers around the world currently. To expect Iranians to suddenly pick up Zoroastrianism as their religion is quite frankly a joke.




Arabs did not define themselves by tribe. Tribes existed in all the Oriental world including Iran. 
However, you are right that 200 years ago the people defined themselves based on their religion, even Shiites, Durzies and Alawites perceived themselves mainly as Muslims. Including Iran. There was no such thing as the Nation-State in the oriental mind, it was a fruit of hundreds years of Western philosophy. 

Race and ethnicity was not relevant. But after the Western conquest and Western infiltration to the East, all the people were influenced by these thoughts and region suddenly torn apart; kurds, turks, persians, arabs, azers, and then even sub ethnicities. 

I think there must be a way to connect West Asia & North Africa to settle these tensions.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Arab Sword said:


> Arabs did not define themselves by tribe. Tribes existed in all the Oriental world including Iran.
> However, you are right that 200 years ago the people defined themselves based on their religion, even Shiites, Durzies and Alawites perceived themselves mainly as Muslims. Including Iran.* There was no such thing as the Nation-State in the oriental mind, it was a fruit of hundreds years of Western philosophy.*
> 
> *Race and ethnicity was not relevant.* But after the Western conquest and Western infiltration to the East, all the people were influenced by these thoughts and region suddenly torn apart; kurds, turks, persians, arabs, azers, and then even sub ethnicities.
> 
> I think there must be a way to connect West Asia & North Africa to settle these tensions.


Iran is an exception to this rule, it was a kind of multi-cultural country, defined people, religion, borders, government. But this is off-topic, i've written about this in my discussions with @Full Moon



Arab Sword said:


> The time for faith changing has longly ended. If you think a human group living in post-modernity state will change its faith then -with all my respects to you- its an illusion.
> 
> Barzani government tried to convert Kurds to zorastian religion for over 20 years, tell me now how many Kurds have converted? Kurdistan is still & will stay a muslim country.
> 
> Saudi funds billions to preach Islam in poor African countries, could they make a significant change in demography, other than converting individuals?
> 
> Anyone that dreams of shifting a modernized human group’s faith, for his/her illusion ancient might, will likely stay dreaming this fantasy to the end of his/her life.
> 
> Moreover, Islam now plays a big role in Iranian identity, and Iran integrated fairly well in Islam’s identity.


I've never preached for Iranians to change their religion. This is indeed something that does not fit current world. People should be free in their choice of religion. 
However state could define/form the identity of a country, based on the historical core values of the country, but people should not be obligated to follow that view. This is my idea about how a future Iranian government should be.


----------



## yavar

Al-Jazeera arabic report and aired images of Yemen resistance force Ansarullah still in control of al-Hadida airport and city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

https://financialtribune.com/articl...-no-obstacles-to-iran-military-bases-in-syria


----------



## Arab Sword

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Iran is an exception to this rule, it was a kind of multi-cultural country, defined people, religion, borders, government. But this is off-topic, i've written about this in my discussions with @Full Moon
> 
> 
> I've never preached for Iranians to change their religion. This is indeed something that does not fit current world. People should be free in their choice of religion.
> However state could define/form the identity of a country, based on the historical core values of the country, but people should not be obligated to follow that view. This is my idea about how a future Iranian government should be.




I respect you but I disagree with your opinion. Our brothers in Iran seem to forget that there are like idk 5 ethnicities calling for independence in Iran? 
Iran is a defined country for the Persian ethnicity, but not much for the Kurds and Azers and Balluchs and Arabs.
You even implicitly prove what i say; when you call for returning to Zorastianism, for example do you think the Balluches will say “go for it!!”, do it represents their history? 
So you are implicitly stating that Iran is a homeland for one particular ethnicity, but maybe occupation for others, who knows? 

Which refers that Iran -which I love and respect very much- , like others in the region, failed with the identity and ethnicity problem.

Face it, Nationalism is a failed project here, the only solution would be the region to unite.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Arab Sword 



> I respect you but I disagree with your opinion. Our brothers in Iran seem to forget that there are like idk 5 ethnicities calling for independence in Iran?


No, we don't have any polls on that and we have had no war over ethnicity like ex-yugoslavia.



> Iran is a defined country for the Persian ethnicity, but not much for the Kurds and Azers and Balluchs and Arabs.


Well Kurds and Baluchis are Iranians and Azeris are considered as Iranians if we define who's an Iranian. Arabs and Turkmens are not Iranian from ethnic point of view, but by nationality they're.



> You even implicitly prove what i say; *when you call for returning to Zorastianism*, for example do you think the Balluches will say “go for it!!”, do it represents their history?


Baluchis, Pashtuns and even a part of "persians" don't have much information about their past, due to Islamic propaganda in todays Iran. I don't call anyone to return to zoroastrianism, people should be free to choose their faith. Maybe nowadays the baluch will find such suggestion offensive or strange, but we don't know how people think over 50 or 100 years. Things are changing fast, indeed at the expense of islamism.



> So you are implicitly stating that Iran is a homeland for one particular ethnicity, but maybe occupation for others, who knows?


Iran is the homeland of Ethno-linguistic group called the Iranians. The character of the country should stay like this just like how Israel does not accept the jewish character of Israel to be changed. Our interest and policies should be based on the interest of Iranians and nothing else.



> Which refers that Iran -which I love and respect very much- , like others in the region, failed with the identity and ethnicity problem.


?



> Face it, Nationalism is a failed project here, the only solution would be the region to unite.


Nationalism failed in some places in the region, but not in Iran. Everytime nationalism was implemented in Iran, it brought us forward. Reza Shah was the last example. Anti-nationalist movements like vilayat-e-faqih/islamism or communism have caused destruction in the last 40 years. So there is no other option for Iran except nationalism. We already are experimenting 40 years with internationalism. The system of Iran is a mixture of Islam and communism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/18/world/middleeast/israel-iran-spying-segev.html

*Israel charges ex-minister Gonen Segev with spying for Iran*

*https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-44520850*


----------



## Cthulhu

We express our complete support for the Cop Killers of U.S and Europe, Specially the kind that run over people by bus.
#American_Cop_Killers_Are_Innocent
#US_Police_Officers_Are_Fascists 
#No_More_Human_Rights_Violation_Against_American_Cop_Killers
#No_More_Prison_For_American_Cop_Killers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008911215740014594http://fa.euronews.com/2018/06/19/eu-condemns-iran-execution-mohamad-slals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Heres one that gives me a laugh pahlavi jr speaks:He wants to see the iri overthrown but claims he doesnt want his dads old job[LOL!]

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/arti...-prince-pahlavi-wants-a-democratic-revolution
From exile, Reza Pahlavi supports a movement to retake his homeland. But he says he doesn’t want a throne.
by Eli Lake June 20, 2018, 4:08 AM GMT+12 

In another era, Reza Pahlavi, the son of the last shah of Iran, would be an ideal candidate to lead an Iranian government in exile.
After all, the CIA helped his father retain power in the 1953 coup against the elected prime minister, Mohammed Mossadegh. Now, as Iran is reeling, why wouldn't the U.S. get the old band back together?
There are two reasons. President Donald Trump himself says his goal is not to change Iran's regime, but to change its behavior. The other more important reason is that Pahlavi himself is not interested in the gig.
"My father was king, and I was the crown prince," he told me in an interview this month. "I have always said to my compatriots: It's not the form that matters, it's the content; I believe Iran must be a secular, parliamentary democracy. The final form has to be decided by the people.
"In the 1980s, Pahlavi as a young man had a relationship with the CIA, according to reporting at the time from the Washington Post's Bob Woodward. But even then, the Reagan administration was not trying to change the new regime in Iran; it was trying to negotiate with it. As the Iran-Contra affair showed, Reagan's advisers were selling the mullahs Israeli weapons to free hostages in Lebanon.
Pahlavi himself for more than 20 years has consistently said he is not seeking the throne. Today he takes no money from any foreign governments. Instead, Pahlavi sees himself as someone who can bring attention in the free world to the struggle for freedom in his native land.
"I am not running for office," he said. "I have no personal ambitions other than to help the liberation of the Iranian people from the mullahs. If they say we need you to stick around, maybe in this role or that role, maybe. But that is not up to me.
"Pahlavi's father was widely despised by the time he was toppled in 1979. Had the Islamic revolution failed in 1979, Pahlavi would have been the heir to that kingdom. Instead he has spent the last 40 years living in America. He first came to train as an Air Force pilot in 1978, at the age of 17. He studied briefly at Williams College after the revolution. And while he still considers himself an Iranian patriot, he believes his homeland should emulate the open society of his adopted land.
"I am the kind of person that looks at the glass as half full," he said. "Imagine if I was ushered in as the crown prince. I don't think I would have had 1 percent of the experience and knowledge of living in a free society and a democratic country has given me." He said his experience of living in America is the best gift he can give to Iranians organizing today for a transition out of their tyranny.
This has led Pahlavi to lead an interesting life. For example, he was a friend of the late Gene Sharp, the great theorist of nonviolent social change and founder of the Albert Einstein Institute. Pahlavi said Sharp's ideas for how to organize a nonviolent revolution have influenced his own thinking on what to do now to assist Iran's democracy movement.
The influence becomes apparent in the conversation. For example, Pahlavi says a major component of his strategy is "the reintegration of the majority of the non-corrupt, non-criminal members of the existing paramilitary forces." This follows Sharp's own teachings on people-power movements. He stressed the importance of making it safe for members of the dictator's police and security services to join the revolution. "They need to know they will not be victims of regime change. Some of the top leaders will have to answer, but most of the people should not pay a penalty," 
Pahlavi said.Pahlavi also says he wants to build a bridge between Iran's democratic activists and their counterparts in the West. "It's about time for Western democracies to engage in open, transparent dialogue with the democratic opposition,
" he said.But Pahlavi also says this is a process that must be driven by Iranians themselves. He said he opposes any American military intervention in Iran. He also says it's a pipe dream for the U.S. to support the People's Mujahedin or MEK, an opposition group once allied with the 1979 revolution until it was purged in the 1980s by Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.
"I have spoken to former MEK members," Pahlavi said. "They force women to wear the Hijab." He added that most Iranians still despise the MEK for siding with Saddam Hussein's Iraq in the Iran-Iraq war. "I cannot imagine Iranians ever forgiving their behavior at that time," he said "If the choice is between this regime and the MEK, they will mostly likely say the mullahs.
"Many have said the same thing about the Pahlavi dynasty. His father's regime tortured dissidents, suppressed the press and wallowed in corruption.
Nonetheless, there is now some nostalgia for the days of the shah. When construction workers earlier this year accidentally discovered the mummified corpse of Pahlavi's grandfather, Iranian social media lit up with excitement. It caused a minor stir in Iran, after the regime refused to say whether they would lay the former leader to rest in a proper burial.
Reuel Marc Gerecht, a retired CIA officer who worked the Iran file, told me there has always been a constituency inside Iran that remembers the Shah fondly. He said he once met an Iranian dissident in Turkey in the 1980s who proved her devotion to the Pahlavis by showing him that she had taped a photo of the crown prince to her chest, under her chador. "The nostalgia for the Pahlavis has been there for some time, and I think it's rising," Gerecht said. "I don't think it represents any effort to restore the monarchy though.
"In this respect, Pahlavi has something to offer his people as a patriot — not as a Shah in waiting. Today he told me he is primarily focused on reaching out to Iranians living outside the country to help solve the coming shortage of drinking water. He wants to convene a network of talented emigres to develop policies to address the many problems — ranging from the currency crisis to the desertification of the country — that have been allowed to fester under the current regime.
That shows maturity and wisdom. Pahlavi does not present himself as the savior of Iran. He does not seek to restore the dynasty that was snatched from him in the 1979 revolution. No, the son of the late shah seeks a new revolution in Iran to emulate the democratic nation that has become his home away from home.


----------



## yavar

*سازمان اطلاعات ترکیه دو رهبر اصلی پ.ک.ک را دستگیر کرد*

http://fa.alalam.ir/news/3633806/سازمان-اطلاعات-ترکیه-دو-رهبر-اصلی-پ-ک-ک-را-دستگیر-کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

Sineva said:


> Heres one that gives me a laugh pahlavi jr speaks:He wants to see the iri overthrown but claims he doesnt want his dads old job[LOL!]
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/view/arti...-prince-pahlavi-wants-a-democratic-revolution
> From exile, Reza Pahlavi supports a movement to retake his homeland. But he says he doesn’t want a throne.
> by Eli Lake June 20, 2018, 4:08 AM GMT+12
> 
> In another era, Reza Pahlavi, the son of the last shah of Iran, would be an ideal candidate to lead an Iranian government in exile.
> After all, the CIA helped his father retain power in the 1953 coup against the elected prime minister, Mohammed Mossadegh. Now, as Iran is reeling, why wouldn't the U.S. get the old band back together?
> There are two reasons. President Donald Trump himself says his goal is not to change Iran's regime, but to change its behavior. The other more important reason is that Pahlavi himself is not interested in the gig.
> "My father was king, and I was the crown prince," he told me in an interview this month. "I have always said to my compatriots: It's not the form that matters, it's the content; I believe Iran must be a secular, parliamentary democracy. The final form has to be decided by the people.
> "In the 1980s, Pahlavi as a young man had a relationship with the CIA, according to reporting at the time from the Washington Post's Bob Woodward. But even then, the Reagan administration was not trying to change the new regime in Iran; it was trying to negotiate with it. As the Iran-Contra affair showed, Reagan's advisers were selling the mullahs Israeli weapons to free hostages in Lebanon.
> Pahlavi himself for more than 20 years has consistently said he is not seeking the throne. Today he takes no money from any foreign governments. Instead, Pahlavi sees himself as someone who can bring attention in the free world to the struggle for freedom in his native land.
> "I am not running for office," he said. "I have no personal ambitions other than to help the liberation of the Iranian people from the mullahs. If they say we need you to stick around, maybe in this role or that role, maybe. But that is not up to me.
> "Pahlavi's father was widely despised by the time he was toppled in 1979. Had the Islamic revolution failed in 1979, Pahlavi would have been the heir to that kingdom. Instead he has spent the last 40 years living in America. He first came to train as an Air Force pilot in 1978, at the age of 17. He studied briefly at Williams College after the revolution. And while he still considers himself an Iranian patriot, he believes his homeland should emulate the open society of his adopted land.
> "I am the kind of person that looks at the glass as half full," he said. "Imagine if I was ushered in as the crown prince. I don't think I would have had 1 percent of the experience and knowledge of living in a free society and a democratic country has given me." He said his experience of living in America is the best gift he can give to Iranians organizing today for a transition out of their tyranny.
> This has led Pahlavi to lead an interesting life. For example, he was a friend of the late Gene Sharp, the great theorist of nonviolent social change and founder of the Albert Einstein Institute. Pahlavi said Sharp's ideas for how to organize a nonviolent revolution have influenced his own thinking on what to do now to assist Iran's democracy movement.
> The influence becomes apparent in the conversation. For example, Pahlavi says a major component of his strategy is "the reintegration of the majority of the non-corrupt, non-criminal members of the existing paramilitary forces." This follows Sharp's own teachings on people-power movements. He stressed the importance of making it safe for members of the dictator's police and security services to join the revolution. "They need to know they will not be victims of regime change. Some of the top leaders will have to answer, but most of the people should not pay a penalty,"
> Pahlavi said.Pahlavi also says he wants to build a bridge between Iran's democratic activists and their counterparts in the West. "It's about time for Western democracies to engage in open, transparent dialogue with the democratic opposition,
> " he said.But Pahlavi also says this is a process that must be driven by Iranians themselves. He said he opposes any American military intervention in Iran. He also says it's a pipe dream for the U.S. to support the People's Mujahedin or MEK, an opposition group once allied with the 1979 revolution until it was purged in the 1980s by Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.
> "I have spoken to former MEK members," Pahlavi said. "They force women to wear the Hijab." He added that most Iranians still despise the MEK for siding with Saddam Hussein's Iraq in the Iran-Iraq war. "I cannot imagine Iranians ever forgiving their behavior at that time," he said "If the choice is between this regime and the MEK, they will mostly likely say the mullahs.
> "Many have said the same thing about the Pahlavi dynasty. His father's regime tortured dissidents, suppressed the press and wallowed in corruption.
> Nonetheless, there is now some nostalgia for the days of the shah. When construction workers earlier this year accidentally discovered the mummified corpse of Pahlavi's grandfather, Iranian social media lit up with excitement. It caused a minor stir in Iran, after the regime refused to say whether they would lay the former leader to rest in a proper burial.
> Reuel Marc Gerecht, a retired CIA officer who worked the Iran file, told me there has always been a constituency inside Iran that remembers the Shah fondly. He said he once met an Iranian dissident in Turkey in the 1980s who proved her devotion to the Pahlavis by showing him that she had taped a photo of the crown prince to her chest, under her chador. "The nostalgia for the Pahlavis has been there for some time, and I think it's rising," Gerecht said. "I don't think it represents any effort to restore the monarchy though.
> "In this respect, Pahlavi has something to offer his people as a patriot — not as a Shah in waiting. Today he told me he is primarily focused on reaching out to Iranians living outside the country to help solve the coming shortage of drinking water. He wants to convene a network of talented emigres to develop policies to address the many problems — ranging from the currency crisis to the desertification of the country — that have been allowed to fester under the current regime.
> That shows maturity and wisdom. Pahlavi does not present himself as the savior of Iran. He does not seek to restore the dynasty that was snatched from him in the 1979 revolution. No, the son of the late shah seeks a new revolution in Iran to emulate the democratic nation that has become his home away from home.



Good luck with your so called (((Democratic))) revolution than ^^


----------



## OldTwilight

1 $ = 80,000 Rials
1 Gold Coin = 27,000,000 Rials

Average monthly salary of 90% of Iranians : 14,000,000 Rials

viva Islamic Republic of Iran ... go , you can turn The White House to Hoseinieh ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

OldTwilight said:


> 1 $ = 80,000 Rials
> 1 Gold Coin = 27,000,000 Rials
> Average monthly salary of 90% of Iranians : 14,000,000 Rials


1 Gold Coin = 29,500,000 Rials



OldTwilight said:


> 1 Gold Coin = 29,500,000 Rials


1 Gold Coin = 32,000,000 Rials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/donald-trump-obama-and-hillary-clinton-are-founders-of-isis.565481

@raptor22 @yavar @mohsen @mohammad45 , etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

OldTwilight said:


> 1 $ = 80,000 Rials
> 1 Gold Coin = 27,000,000 Rials
> 
> Average monthly salary of 90% of Iranians : 14,000,000 Rials
> 
> viva Islamic Republic of Iran ... go , you can turn The White House to Hoseinieh ...


Why are you quoting the black market rate which is being peddled by the US treasury department & CIA/Mossad ? I can guarantee that Iran's government doesn't trade with that rate & Iranian importers do not buy USD at that rate.



OldTwilight said:


> 1 Gold Coin = 29,500,000 Rials
> 
> 
> 1 Gold Coin = 32,000,000 Rials





OldTwilight said:


> 1 Gold Coin = 29,500,000 Rials
> 
> 
> 1 Gold Coin = 32,000,000 Rials


Turkey's currency has also been losing value very rapidly. A few days ago the Lira lost 3% in one day. Turkey is a NATO ally & has open relations with the US, so all those people who blame Iran's currency devaluation strictly on Iran's government & foreign policy are simply mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

هنوز که هنوزه مردم توی اهواز ، خرمشهر ، آبادان و سایر شهرها باید آب بخرند ... توی سایر شهرهای خوزستان هم مردم یا دستگاه تصفیه ی آب خریدن یا آب شرب رو به صورت بشکه ای از « آب شیرین کن ها » می خرند .... 

حالا مسئولین جمهوری اسلامی می خواهند که آب کارون رو با خط لوله ی دیگر به بصره منتقل کنند تا عزیزان عراقی در رفاه باشند ... خیانت تا به کجا !؟


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow




----------



## OldTwilight

https://www.albawaba.com/business/kuwait-iran-agree-2-billion-water-pipeline
_*Published June 20th, 2001 - 03:00 GMT*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> https://www.albawaba.com/business/kuwait-iran-agree-2-billion-water-pipeline
> _*Published June 20th, 2001 - 03:00 GMT*_


https://fararu.com/fa/news/365865/تغییرات-اقلیمی-مشکوک-است-ابرهای-ایران-را-می‌دزدند


----------



## OldTwilight

Cthulhu said:


> https://fararu.com/fa/news/365865/تغییرات-اقلیمی-مشکوک-است-ابرهای-ایران-را-می‌دزدند


تنها حقیقت محض ، دشمنی مسئولین جمهوری به اصطلاح اسلامی با مردم مسلمان ایران هست
همه چیز هم می اندازند گردن خارجی ها

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Cthulhu

https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4339196/موجودی-حساب-آقازاده-ها-بیشتر-از-ذخایر-ارزی-کشور-است

*موجودی حساب «آقازاده‌ها» بیشتر از ذخایر ارزی کشور است*
عضو کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس گفت: دو سال ارز ناشی از صادرات به کشور ما بازنگشته است. چرا امروز اعلام می کنند ۱۴۸ میلیارد دلار موجودی حساب آقازاده های ما در بانک های خارجی است. ذخایر کشور ما این قدر نیست، یعنی بیش از ذخایر ارزی کشور ما موجودی حساب آقازاده‌ها در خارج از کشور است

عضو فراکسیون نمایندگان ولایی مجلس تصریح کرد: این ۵ هزار آقازاده در خارج از کشور چه می کنند؟ گفته می شود ۳۰۰ نفر از آنها درس می خوانند. بقیه آنها چه می کنند؟ دولت باید به این موضوع رسیدگی کند. قانون، تکلیف را روشن کرده است. نظارت بر موسسات پولی و بانکی با بانک مرکزی است و مسئول نظارت بر دولت نیز سازمان بازرسی و دیوان محاسبات است، باید گزارش شفاف در این خصوص ارائه شود.



OldTwilight said:


> تنها حقیقت محض ، دشمنی مسئولین جمهوری به اصطلاح اسلامی با مردم مسلمان ایران هست
> همه چیز هم می اندازند گردن خارجی ها


.برادر همه مون سر کاریم، همه مون رو سر کار گذاشتن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Cthulhu said:


> https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4339196/موجودی-حساب-آقازاده-ها-بیشتر-از-ذخایر-ارزی-کشور-است
> 
> *موجودی حساب «آقازاده‌ها» بیشتر از ذخایر ارزی کشور است*
> عضو کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس گفت: دو سال ارز ناشی از صادرات به کشور ما بازنگشته است. چرا امروز اعلام می کنند ۱۴۸ میلیارد دلار موجودی حساب آقازاده های ما در بانک های خارجی است. ذخایر کشور ما این قدر نیست، یعنی بیش از ذخایر ارزی کشور ما موجودی حساب آقازاده‌ها در خارج از کشور است
> 
> عضو فراکسیون نمایندگان ولایی مجلس تصریح کرد: این ۵ هزار آقازاده در خارج از کشور چه می کنند؟ گفته می شود ۳۰۰ نفر از آنها درس می خوانند. بقیه آنها چه می کنند؟ دولت باید به این موضوع رسیدگی کند. قانون، تکلیف را روشن کرده است. نظارت بر موسسات پولی و بانکی با بانک مرکزی است و مسئول نظارت بر دولت نیز سازمان بازرسی و دیوان محاسبات است، باید گزارش شفاف در این خصوص ارائه شود.
> 
> 
> .برادر همه مون سر کاریم، همه مون رو سر کار گذاشتن



ملت ایران هم شلوار رو در آورده و روی شکم خوابیده و حالا داره غر می زنه ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4339196/موجودی-حساب-آقازاده-ها-بیشتر-از-ذخایر-ارزی-کشور-است
> 
> *موجودی حساب «آقازاده‌ها» بیشتر از ذخایر ارزی کشور است*
> عضو کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس گفت: دو سال ارز ناشی از صادرات به کشور ما بازنگشته است. چرا امروز اعلام می کنند ۱۴۸ میلیارد دلار موجودی حساب آقازاده های ما در بانک های خارجی است. ذخایر کشور ما این قدر نیست، یعنی بیش از ذخایر ارزی کشور ما موجودی حساب آقازاده‌ها در خارج از کشور است
> 
> عضو فراکسیون نمایندگان ولایی مجلس تصریح کرد: این ۵ هزار آقازاده در خارج از کشور چه می کنند؟ گفته می شود ۳۰۰ نفر از آنها درس می خوانند. بقیه آنها چه می کنند؟ دولت باید به این موضوع رسیدگی کند. قانون، تکلیف را روشن کرده است. نظارت بر موسسات پولی و بانکی با بانک مرکزی است و مسئول نظارت بر دولت نیز سازمان بازرسی و دیوان محاسبات است، باید گزارش شفاف در این خصوص ارائه شود.
> 
> 
> .برادر همه مون سر کاریم، همه مون رو سر کار گذاشتن


@VEVAK
now you see why I say until you fix the corruption there is no hope fixing economy



Cthulhu said:


> https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4339196/موجودی-حساب-آقازاده-ها-بیشتر-از-ذخایر-ارزی-کشور-است
> 
> *موجودی حساب «آقازاده‌ها» بیشتر از ذخایر ارزی کشور است*
> عضو کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس گفت: دو سال ارز ناشی از صادرات به کشور ما بازنگشته است. چرا امروز اعلام می کنند ۱۴۸ میلیارد دلار موجودی حساب آقازاده های ما در بانک های خارجی است. ذخایر کشور ما این قدر نیست، یعنی بیش از ذخایر ارزی کشور ما موجودی حساب آقازاده‌ها در خارج از کشور است
> 
> عضو فراکسیون نمایندگان ولایی مجلس تصریح کرد: این ۵ هزار آقازاده در خارج از کشور چه می کنند؟ گفته می شود ۳۰۰ نفر از آنها درس می خوانند. بقیه آنها چه می کنند؟ دولت باید به این موضوع رسیدگی کند. قانون، تکلیف را روشن کرده است. نظارت بر موسسات پولی و بانکی با بانک مرکزی است و مسئول نظارت بر دولت نیز سازمان بازرسی و دیوان محاسبات است، باید گزارش شفاف در این خصوص ارائه شود.
> 
> 
> .برادر همه مون سر کاریم، همه مون رو سر کار گذاشتن


@VEVAK
now you see why I say until you fix the corruption there is no hope fixing economy


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hack-Hook said:


> @VEVAK
> now you see why I say until you fix the corruption there is no hope fixing economy
> 
> 
> @VEVAK
> now you see why I say until you fix the corruption there is no hope fixing economy


This is only the revealed part of the stealing by the islamists/umma-worshippers and only at a certain moment. We don't know what happened in the past 40 years.. how many they were.. and how much money "escaped" to foreign countries. 
The hidden part of stealing will not be revealed.. it's not in their interest to reveal anything at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

Cthulhu said:


> https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4339196/موجودی-حساب-آقازاده-ها-بیشتر-از-ذخایر-ارزی-کشور-است
> 
> *موجودی حساب «آقازاده‌ها» بیشتر از ذخایر ارزی کشور است*
> عضو کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس گفت: دو سال ارز ناشی از صادرات به کشور ما بازنگشته است. چرا امروز اعلام می کنند ۱۴۸ میلیارد دلار موجودی حساب آقازاده های ما در بانک های خارجی است. ذخایر کشور ما این قدر نیست، یعنی بیش از ذخایر ارزی کشور ما موجودی حساب آقازاده‌ها در خارج از کشور است
> 
> عضو فراکسیون نمایندگان ولایی مجلس تصریح کرد: این ۵ هزار آقازاده در خارج از کشور چه می کنند؟ گفته می شود ۳۰۰ نفر از آنها درس می خوانند. بقیه آنها چه می کنند؟ دولت باید به این موضوع رسیدگی کند. قانون، تکلیف را روشن کرده است. نظارت بر موسسات پولی و بانکی با بانک مرکزی است و مسئول نظارت بر دولت نیز سازمان بازرسی و دیوان محاسبات است، باید گزارش شفاف در این خصوص ارائه شود.
> 
> 
> .برادر همه مون سر کاریم، همه مون رو سر کار گذاشتن



The same thiefs , different outfits. Maybe Aghazadehan and the mullah should get together with the Pahlavis and their lavish parties abroad. The pahlavis would say” we stole money, but Iranian people were respected, the rial was 6 to one dollar, we had access to everything, foreign companies were begging to invest in Iran look at what you did” the mullah would “ it is the enemy’s plot that the rial is 11,000 to one dollar, it is the doing of the outsider that we have to buy Chinese Junk, Iranian people are treated like terrorists and everything else is in your mind . Remember, we hijacked Islam and created hell in Iran but do not worry. We do not live there only the people . Do as we preach but not as we do” finally, “ no one can top our videos on YouTube . Only we can buy Chinese junk in knock down kits and spin it as technological innovation. “ The National wealth we siphoned abroad, which belonged to the talented Iranian engineers , will never be invested in domestic projects”

“ those engineers do not have Islamic credentials so they might as well go and work for the great Satan”


----------



## VEVAK

Hack-Hook said:


> @VEVAK
> now you see why I say until you fix the corruption there is no hope fixing economy
> 
> 
> @VEVAK
> now you see why I say until you fix the corruption there is no hope fixing economy



NO what you need to prove is that the $148 Billion USD that are in all the accounts of those 300 people comes straight from corruption!!!!!!!!!!

The fact that Rich Iranians are keeping their Wealth in foreign currency and in foreign banks has more to do with the fact that they don't feel that their Iranian currency in Iranian banks are secure!!!!!!

Just think if they had kept their currency in Iranian currency and in Iranian banks for the past 5 years that $148 Billion would have only been worth $50 Billion today!!!!!! So props to them!!!!!!!!!!!

You wanna blame people for making good business decisions!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's absurd!

Prove to me that all that $148 Billion came directly from corruption then we can talk!!!!!!!!!! Or else this is nothing but jealousy of other peoples wealth!!!!!!!!

Yes Iran has rich people and those rich people have kids and a smart business decision would have been not to keep their money in Iranian currency in Iranian banks!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

VEVAK said:


> NO what you need to prove is that the $148 Billion USD that are in all the accounts of those 300 people comes straight from corruption!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The fact that Rich Iranians are keeping their Wealth in foreign currency and in foreign banks has more to do with the fact that they don't feel that their Iranian currency in Iranian banks are secure!!!!!!
> 
> Just think if they had kept their currency in Iranian currency and in Iranian banks for the past 5 years that $148 Billion would have only been worth $50 Billion today!!!!!! So props to them!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You wanna blame people for making good business decisions!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's absurd!
> 
> Prove to me that all that $148 Billion came directly from corruption then we can talk!!!!!!!!!! Or else this is nothing but jealousy of other peoples wealth!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes Iran has rich people and those rich people have kids and a smart business decision would have been not to keep their money in Iranian currency in Iranian banks!!!!!


The problem is that some of our compatriots believe that everybody has money is aghazadeh or steal some money from others.
my solution for corruption is hanging those corrupt guys in the streets. Why we have not seen yet Baback Zanjani hanging. I love to see that and other well known corrupts to hang


----------



## Parsipride

VEVAK said:


> NO what you need to prove is that the $148 Billion USD that are in all the accounts of those 300 people comes straight from corruption!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The fact that Rich Iranians are keeping their Wealth in foreign currency and in foreign banks has more to do with the fact that they don't feel that their Iranian currency in Iranian banks are secure!!!!!!
> 
> Just think if they had kept their currency in Iranian currency and in Iranian banks for the past 5 years that $148 Billion would have only been worth $50 Billion today!!!!!! So props to them!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You wanna blame people for making good business decisions!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's absurd!
> 
> Prove to me that all that $148 Billion came directly from corruption then we can talk!!!!!!!!!! Or else this is nothing but jealousy of other peoples wealth!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes Iran has rich people and those rich people have kids and a smart business decision would have been not to keep their money in Iranian currency in Iranian banks!!!!!



Why do not enlighten us all and tell us how these people amassed the huge sums abroad. You can start with their backgrounds, how they obtained their money , and what industries they invested in Iran. You can post their P&L and balance sheets. If Iran's insider's are crying foul, then you have to look and listen. 

Ali Larianji (16 milloin US dollars and 297 million Euros)
Mesbaah Yazdi137 million US dollars, 110 million Euros and 65 million UK pounds

Gholam Hossein Elham : 55.7 million USD


25m USD in Dubai
13m USD in Turkey
17m USD in Switzerland
0.7m USD in Beirut

S.H. Panahian: 11 million USD; 4 million Euros


11m USD in the Islamic Bank of Sharjeh
4m Euros in Malaysia

Masoud Kazemi: 49.2 million USD


45m Euros in Germany
4.2m USD in Dubai

Ali Hashemi Bahramani: 28.2 million USD; 11 million Euros


5.2m USD in Kuwait
11m Euros in Belgium
23m USD in Dubai
An unknown amount in Switzerland

Mohamad Mohamadi: 29 million USD; 8 million Euros


12m USD in Dubai
17m USD in Kuwait
8m Euros in Turkey

Mehdi Ahmadi Nejad: 44 million USD; 63 million Euros


18m Euros in Belgium
45m Euros in Switzerland
44m USD in the Islamic bank at Sharjeh

Naziyeh Khamenehiee : 7 million USD; 65 million Euros, £122 million sterling


7m USD in Turkey
65m Euros in Germany
122m pounds sterling in Great Britain

Sadegh Mahsouli: 24 million USD; 17 million Euros


14m Euros in the United Arab Emirates
24m USD in Turkey
3m Euros in Malaysia

Mojtaba Khameneiee: 766 million USD; 2.2 BILLION Euros; £1 BILLION sterling; +


1 Billion pounds sterling in Great Britain (this has been blocked)
2.2 Billion Euros in Germany
766m USD in Qatar
An unknown amount in Switzerland

Hossein Ma`adi khah: 22 million USD; 45 million Euros


15m USD in Kuwait
45m Euros in Austria
7m USD in the United Arab Emirates

Isa Kalantari: 1.2 million USD; 3.2 million Euros


3.2m Euros in Belgium
1.2m USD in Italy

Hossein Taeb: 122 million USD; 42 million Euros


122m USD in the United Arab Emirates
42m Euros in Italy

Masoud Hajarian Kashani: 105.7 million USD


92m USD in Austria
13.7m USD in Qatar

Sardar Ahmad Vahidi: 219 million USD


32m USD in the United Arab Emirates
65m USD in Turkey
122m USD in Germany (this has been blocked)

Abas Kadkhodaiee: 39.1 million USD; 2.5 million Euros


2.5m EU in Italy
7.1m USD in Kuwait
32m USD in Dubai

Mojtaba Mesbaah Yazdi: 405 million USD; 55 million Euros


184m USD in Dubai
221m USD in the Alnakhl Corporation
55m Euros in Spain

Ali Mesbaah Yazdi 137 million USD; 110 million Euros; £65 million sterling


45m USD in the United Arab Emirates
17m USD in Turkey
65m Pounds sterling in Barclays Bank, Great Britain
75m USD in South Africa
110m Euros in Germany

Hessin Firouz Abadi: 505 million USD


320m USD in Malaysia
65m USD in the United Arab Emirates
103m USD in Kuwait
17m USD in Turkey
Unknown amount in account in Switzerland

Parviz Fatah: 38 million USD; 5.2 million Euros


16m USD in Turkey
5.2m Euros in Turkey
22m USD in Switzerland

Hassan Shajooni: 124.7 million USD


66.5m USD in Dubai
39m USD in Kuwait
11.2m USD in Beruit
8m USD in Malaysia

H Asgar Oladi: 853 million USD; 120 million Euros


172m USD in Belgium
120m Euros in Germany
420m USD in the Alnakhl Company
42m USD in Turkey
219m USD in Malaysia
Unknown amount in a secret bank account in Switzerland

Hossein Jannati: 470 USD


288m USD in Dubai
An unknown amount in a bank in Turkey which has been guaranteed for 200m USD
150m USD in Japan
32m USD in Malaysia

Sakineh Khamenehie: 151 million USD


25m USD at Malaysia
14m USD in Qatar
112m USD in Dubai

Esfandyar Rahim Mashaiee: 78.2 million USD


5.2m Euros in Germany
32m Euros in Italy
41m USD in Dubai

H Mohamadi Araghi: 50.8 million USD; 56 million Euros


48.4m USD in Dubai
2.4m USD in Beirut
56m Euros in Spain

Ali Akbar Velayati: 300 million USD; 6 million Euros


244m USD in Germany

6m Euros in Austria
56m USD in Malaysia

Mohamad Mohamadi Reyshahri : 410 million USD; 43 million Euros


241m USD in the Alnakhl Company
121m USD in Dubai
48m USD in Germany
43m Euros in Italy

Mohsen Hashemi Bahramani: 35 million USD; 65 million Euros


35m USD in the United Arab Emirates
65m Euros in Belgium

Masoomeh Hashemi Samareh: 16.9 million USD


11m USD in Qatar
5.9m USD in Malaysia

Ali Larijani: 16 million USD; 297 million Euros


185m Euros in Austria
16m USD in the United Arab Emirates
112m Euros in Malaysia

Abas Akhondi: 14.2 million USD


9m USD in the United Arab Emirates
5.2m USD in the Bank of Beruit

Mohsen Rafighdoust: 265 million USD


129m USD in Belgium
44m USD in Kuwait
92m USD in Malaysia

Hamid Hosseini: 30 million USD; 82 million Euros


30m USD in Malaysia
82m Euros in Spain

Mohamad Hosseini: 24 million USD; £11 million sterling


14m USD in the United Arab Emirates
7m USD in Kuwait
3m USD in Turkey
11m Pounds Sterling in Great Britain

Mahmoud Hosseini: 14.6 million USD


3.2m USD in Turkey
11.4m USD in Kuwait

Mojtaba Hashemi Samareh: 200 million USD; 28 million Euros


28m Euros in Spain
76m USD in the United Arab Emirates
124m USD in Malaysia

Kamran Daneshjou: 7.2 million USD; 76 million Euros


76m Euros in Austria
7.2m USD in Malaysia

Ahmad Reza Radan : 284 million USD


98m USD in the United Arab Emirates
65m USD in Kuwait
121m USD in South Africa

Yadollah Javani: 27 million USD; 23 million Euros


22m USD in United Arab Emirates
5m USD in India
23m Euros in Portugal

Gholam Reza Fayaz: 105.9 million USD


65m USD in Malaysia
40.9m USD in Kuwait

Ali Reza Fayaz: 23 million USD; 24 million Euros


23m USD in the United Arab Emirates
17m Euros in Turkey
7m Euros in Italy

Ali Mobasheri: 61 million USD; 12 million Euros


12m Euros in Belgium
19m USD in Malaysia
42m USD in Kuwait

Mohamad Naghdi: 90 million USD; 142 million Euros


142m Euros in the United Arab Emirates
24m USD in the United Arab Emirates
66m USD in Malaysia

Farhad Daneshjou: 7.9 million USD


2.3m USD in the United Arab Emirates
5.6m USD in Turkey

Khosro Daneshjou: 18 million USD


11m USD in Turkey
7m USD in the Czech Republic

Hamid Hosseini: 32.2 million USD


4.2m USD in Malaysia
28m USD in the United Arab Emirates

Mohamad Bagher Kharazi: 248 million USD


120m USD in Lebanon
86m USD in the United Arab Emirates
42m USD in Barclays Bank, South Africa

Mehdi Hashemi Samareh: 49.7 million USD


5.7m USD in Turkey
44m USD in Kuwait

Hamid Rasay: 76 million USD; 32 million Euro; £18 million sterling


62m USD in Hungry
32m Euros in Germany
18m Pounds Sterling in Great Britain
14m USD in the United Arab Emirates

Hossein Mousavi Ardebili: 163 million USA


21m USD in Kuwait
110m USD in the United Arab Emirates
32m USD in Malaysia

Ali Mobasheri: 22.4 million USD; 7 million Euros


7m Euros in Austria
22.4m USD in the United Arab Emirates

Hossein Shariat Madari: 1.035 BILLION USD; 65 million Euros


225m USD in the United Arab Emirates
54m USD in the Alnakhl Company
65m Euros in HSBC Bank, Great Britain
156m USD in Malaysia
600m USD in St. Petersburg Bank, Russia

Hossein Shahmoradi: 127 million USD


56m USD in the United Arab Emirates
64m USD in Malaysia
7m USD in India

Kamran Daneshjou: 67 million USD


24m USD in Japan
43m USD in Malaysia

Davoud Ahmadi Nezhad: 63 million USD; 48 million Euros


55m USD in the United Arab Emirates
48m Euros in the United Arab Emirates
8m USD in the St. Petersburg Bank, Russia

Abdollah Araghi: 287 million USD


84m USD in the United Arab Emirates
127m USD in The Lebanon
76m USD in Malaysia
An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland

Baha-odin Hosseini Hashemi: 125 million USD


45m USD in the United Arab Emirates
80m USD in Malaysia

Mohi Odin Fazel Harandi: 97 million USD


52m USD in Oman
45m USD in Saudi Arabia

Ahmad Jannati: 652 million USD; 450 Euros


450m Euros in Belgium
143m USD in the Alnakhl Company
124m USD in the United Arab Emirates
267m USD in Malaysia
118m USD in South Africa
An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland

Ali Janati: 190 million USD; 55 million Euros


35m USD in the United Arab Emirates
155m USD in Turkey
55m Euros in Germany
An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland

Hossein Safar Harandi: 58 million USD


38m USD in the United Arab Emirates
20m USD in Malaysia
An unknown amount in a secret account in Turkey

Morteza Rafighdoust: 120 million Euros


120m Euros in Germany
An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland

M H Parsa: 55 million USD


43m USD in Turkey
12m USD in Malaysia

Fatemeh Asgar Oladi: 59 million USD


43m USD in Qatar
16m USD in Turkey

Ali Akbar Mohtashemi: 410 million USD


125m USD in Sharjeh
85m USD in Kuwait
200m USD in Malaysia
An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland

Yaser Bahramani Hashemi: 14 million USD; 24 million Euros




22m Euros in Germany
12m Euros in Austria
14m USD in the United Arab Emirates

Gholam Ali Haddad Adel : 57.4 USD


12m USD in Turkey
2.4m USD in Malaysia
43m USD in the United Arab Emirates
*The full list of the money that has been traced so far is given below. The information comes from a highly-respected and credible source who has a highly-placed role within the banking industry in the Middle East. For obvious reasons, his/her identity must remain protected.*


----------



## SubWater

Parsipride said:


> *The full list of the money that has been traced so far is given below. The information comes from a highly-respected and credible source who has a highly-placed role within the banking industry in the Middle East. For obvious reasons, his/her identity must remain protected.*


without clear source those are just numbers at least we need account numbers and Bank names. I do not deny corruption but we need clear information to sentence others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010787087430438912
I love this Dr.David Duke Tweet ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Sulayman

David Duke is a white supremacist and former leader of the KKK.


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

Yea i know that

White supremacist??? No


----------



## Cthulhu

07_SeppDietrich said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010787087430438912
> I love this Dr.David Duke Tweet ^^


David Duke was a grand wizard of KKK, Couldn't you find anyone better to love?!


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

Yea i know David Duke is KKK grand wizard i show that tweet doesn't mean i adore him mates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

SubWater said:


> The problem is that some of our compatriots believe that everybody has money is aghazadeh or steal some money from others.
> my solution for corruption is hanging those corrupt guys in the streets. Why we have not seen yet Baback Zanjani hanging. I love to see that and other well known corrupts to hang


Iran economy can't produce just 148 billion dollars wealth to transfer aboard ( in 3 years ) .... don't fool yourself and don't try to fool others ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VEVAK

Parsipride said:


> Why do not enlighten us all and tell us how these people amassed the huge sums abroad. You can start with their backgrounds, how they obtained their money , and what industries they invested in Iran. You can post their P&L and balance sheets. If Iran's insider's are crying foul, then you have to look and listen.
> 
> Ali Larianji (16 milloin US dollars and 297 million Euros)
> Mesbaah Yazdi137 million US dollars, 110 million Euros and 65 million UK pounds
> 
> Gholam Hossein Elham : 55.7 million USD
> 
> 
> 25m USD in Dubai
> 13m USD in Turkey
> 17m USD in Switzerland
> 0.7m USD in Beirut
> 
> S.H. Panahian: 11 million USD; 4 million Euros
> 
> 
> 11m USD in the Islamic Bank of Sharjeh
> 4m Euros in Malaysia
> 
> Masoud Kazemi: 49.2 million USD
> 
> 
> 45m Euros in Germany
> 4.2m USD in Dubai
> 
> Ali Hashemi Bahramani: 28.2 million USD; 11 million Euros
> 
> 
> 5.2m USD in Kuwait
> 11m Euros in Belgium
> 23m USD in Dubai
> An unknown amount in Switzerland
> 
> Yaser Bahramani Hashemi: 14 million USD; 24 million Euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22m Euros in Germany
> 12m Euros in Austria
> 14m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 
> Gholam Ali Haddad Adel : 57.4 USD
> 
> 
> 12m USD in Turkey
> 2.4m USD in Malaysia
> 43m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> *The full list of the money that has been traced so far is given below. The information comes from a highly-respected and credible source who has a highly-placed role within the banking industry in the Middle East. For obvious reasons, his/her identity must remain protected.*



O please your just listing bunch of nonsense and claiming it's from a trusted scouse!!! *And even if true so what?* This is wealth massed over the past 4 decades! In the grand scheme of things even if true killing all these people wouldn't effect Iran's GDP by even $1Billion USD a year!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And according to you Iranian politicians have left a small fortune in the UAE because Iran and UAE have such great relations far better relations than the UAE has with the U.S.A.!!!!!!!!!! LOL! 
People like Sahriat Madari aren't going to keep over $200 Million USD in UAE banks unless the money is there for government purposes maybe to bribe foreign politicians IDK point is even if true you don't know why! You also have a name up there with 45M in a Saudi Bank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And I'm NOT saying there are no corrupt people in IRAN but please pull up the family history of these people and you'll find that a large portion were rich or well off even before the revolution or have served in the government for 40 years!!!!!!!!!!! Some of the names here helped to create Hezbullah!!!!!!!! so you don't know for what purpose that money is there!!!!!!!

*And how do these numbers come close to 300 Iranian Aghazadeh having a total of $148 BILLION USD in foreign banks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for that number to make sense you would need 300 Iranian's with an Average of $500 Million USD in foreign banks!!!!!!!!! and you have nothing close to that here!!! So the wealth massed by majority of those aghazadehs have nothing to do with the government or Iranian politicians rather rich people who massed wealth with good business decisions! *

Also power brings with it opportunity that's something normal WORLD WIDE! You get lucrative government contracts it doesn't mean they stole Iran's Oil money and it doesn't effect Iran's GDP! If this person gets a specific government contract rather than that person it wouldn't effect Iran's GDP!!!!!!!!!!! If this person gets the license to import BMW's rather than that person it doesn't effect Iran's overall GDP! 

And yes some of these people are thieves that stole or got bribes but they number in a handful and they massed their wealth over the past 4 decades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
The effect even these people have in Iran's yearly GDP is insignificant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Iran is loosing nearly $50 Billion USD a year for a lack of a proper Tourism industry!!! And is loosing control over the most powerful marketing tool in the country due to Sat Dishes And you want me to be upset over the wealth a handful of people massed over the past 4 decades???????????? That sounds ABDURD to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Politics by the most part is a rich mans game and yes sometimes there are people that mass their wealth from being politicians!!!!!!!!! Like the Clintons in the U.S.!!!!!!!!! SO WHAT?????

*Hanging all these people tomorrow wouldn't effect Iran's GDP by even $1Billion USD a year!!!!! Because if not these people it would be a handful of other people taking their place!!!!!!!!!!!!! THESE THINGS DON'T EFFECT IRAN'S ECONOMY or Yearly GDP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not claiming Iran doesn't have crooked politicians because every country has them! The point is removing corruption does NOT effect Iran's GDP by all that much!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

VEVAK said:


> O please your just listing bunch of nonsense and claiming it's from a trusted scouse!!! *And even if true so what?* This is wealth massed over the past 4 decades! In the grand scheme of things even if true killing all these people wouldn't effect Iran's GDP by even $1Billion USD a year!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And according to you Iranian politicians have left a small fortune in the UAE because Iran and UAE have such great relations far better relations than the UAE has with the U.S.A.!!!!!!!!!! LOL!
> People like Sahriat Madari aren't going to keep over $200 Million USD in UAE banks unless the money is there for government purposes maybe to bribe foreign politicians IDK point is even if true you don't know why! You also have a name up there with 45M in a Saudi Bank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And I'm NOT saying there are no corrupt people in IRAN but please pull up the family history of these people and you'll find that a large portion were rich or well off even before the revolution or have served in the government for 40 years!!!!!!!!!!! Some of the names here helped to create Hezbullah!!!!!!!! so you don't know for what purpose that money is there!!!!!!!
> 
> *And how do these numbers come close to 300 Iranian Aghazadeh having a total of $148 BILLION USD in foreign banks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for that number to make sense you would need 300 Iranian's with an Average of $500 Million USD in foreign banks!!!!!!!!! and you have nothing close to that here!!! So the wealth massed by majority of those aghazadehs have nothing to do with the government or Iranian politicians rather rich people who massed wealth with good business decisions! *
> 
> Also power brings with it opportunity that's something normal WORLD WIDE! You get lucrative government contracts it doesn't mean they stole Iran's Oil money and it doesn't effect Iran's GDP! If this person gets a specific government contract rather than that person it wouldn't effect Iran's GDP!!!!!!!!!!! If this person gets the license to import BMW's rather than that person it doesn't effect Iran's overall GDP!
> 
> And yes some of these people are thieves that stole or got bribes but they number in a handful and they massed their wealth over the past 4 decades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The effect even these people have in Iran's yearly GDP is insignificant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Iran is loosing nearly $50 Billion USD a year for a lack of a proper Tourism industry!!! And is loosing control over the most powerful marketing tool in the country due to Sat Dishes And you want me to be upset over the wealth a handful of people massed over the past 4 decades???????????? That sounds ABDURD to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Politics by the most part is a rich mans game and yes sometimes there are people that mass their wealth from being politicians!!!!!!!!! Like the Clintons in the U.S.!!!!!!!!! SO WHAT?????
> 
> *Hanging all these people tomorrow wouldn't effect Iran's GDP by even $1Billion USD a year!!!!! Because if not these people it would be a handful of other people taking their place!!!!!!!!!!!!! THESE THINGS DON'T EFFECT IRAN'S ECONOMY or Yearly GDP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not claiming Iran doesn't have crooked politicians because every country has them! The point is removing corruption does NOT effect Iran's GDP by all that much!!!!!!!!!!!*


I'm happy that a small amount of Iranians think like you. You ingnore the corruption perceptions index
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corruption_Perceptions_Index
Why is it that countries with less corruption have a better economy?

Research papers published in 2007 and 2008 examined the economic consequences of corruption perception, as defined by the CPI. The researchers found a correlation between a higher CPI and higher long-term economic growth, as well as an increase in GDP growth of 1.7% for every unit increase in a country's CPI score. Also shown was a power-law dependence linking higher CPI score to higher rates of foreign investment in a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

NO names


----------



## OldTwilight

http://digiato.com/article/2018/07/08/واردات-780-میلیون-دلار-قطعات-خودرو/

«صاحبان تعدادی از شرکت‌هایی که اخیرا قطعات خودرو وارد کشور کرده‌اند همسر و دختر برخی وزرا و ژن‌های خوب هستند، یکی از کارهای جدیدی که اخیرا توسط این افراد انجام شده ادغام سه شرکت با یکدیگر و ثبت شرکت جدید است تا اسامی این افراد ثبت نشود.»


سوءاستفاده از کارمندان برای فعالیت‌های تجاری مورد دیگری بود که قاضی‌پور ژن‌های خوب را به آن متهم کرد. او در این باره توضیح داد: «برخی از آقایان اخیرا کارمندان خود را وارد این موضوع کرده و از آنها چک سفید امضاء گرفته‌اند. فعالیت‌های تجاری آقایان توسط این کارمندان انجام می‌شود تا اسامی وزرا و معاونان وزرا منتشر نشود.»


واردات قطعات خودرو توسط آقایان و خانواده‌های آنها و تاثیر آن بر گرانی خودروهای داخلی موضوعی بود که قاضی‌پور به اعتراض کرد:

«با ارزی که وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت برای واردات قطعات خودرو گرفته ایران خودرو و سایپا می‌توانند خودرو با قیمت یک بیستم تولید کنند. آقایان اعتقادی به تولید داخل ندارند، خرید خارجی برای آقایان پورسانت داشته و ثبت نام فرزندان آنها در خارج از کشور را تضمین می‌کند و از این طریق برای خود، همسران و فرزندان‌شان تابعیت می‌گیرند، در حالی که مملکت را برای منافع خود می‌فروشند.»


this is the end ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

VEVAK said:


> O please your just listing bunch of nonsense and claiming it's from a trusted scouse!!! *And even if true so what?* This is wealth massed over the past 4 decades! In the grand scheme of things even if true killing all these people wouldn't effect Iran's GDP by even $1Billion USD a year!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And according to you Iranian politicians have left a small fortune in the UAE because Iran and UAE have such great relations far better relations than the UAE has with the U.S.A.!!!!!!!!!! LOL!
> People like Sahriat Madari aren't going to keep over $200 Million USD in UAE banks unless the money is there for government purposes maybe to bribe foreign politicians IDK point is even if true you don't know why! You also have a name up there with 45M in a Saudi Bank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And I'm NOT saying there are no corrupt people in IRAN but please pull up the family history of these people and you'll find that a large portion were rich or well off even before the revolution or have served in the government for 40 years!!!!!!!!!!! Some of the names here helped to create Hezbullah!!!!!!!! so you don't know for what purpose that money is there!!!!!!!
> 
> *And how do these numbers come close to 300 Iranian Aghazadeh having a total of $148
> BILLION USD in foreign banks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for that number to make sense you would need 300 Iranian's with an Average of $500 Million USD in foreign banks!!!!!!!!! and you have nothing close to that here!!! So the wealth massed by majority of those aghazadehs have nothing to do with the government or Iranian politicians rather rich people who massed wealth with good business decisions! *
> 
> Also power brings with it opportunity that's something normal WORLD WIDE! You get lucrative government contracts it doesn't mean they stole Iran's Oil money and it doesn't effect Iran's GDP! If this person gets a specific government contract rather than that person it wouldn't effect Iran's GDP!!!!!!!!!!! If this person gets the license to import BMW's rather than that person it doesn't effect Iran's overall GDP!
> 
> And yes some of these people are thieves that stole or got bribes but they number in a handful and they massed their wealth over the past 4 decades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The effect even these people have in Iran's yearly GDP is insignificant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Iran is loosing nearly $50 Billion USD a year for a lack of a proper Tourism industry!!! And is loosing control over the most powerful marketing tool in the country due to Sat Dishes And you want me to be upset over the wealth a handful of people massed over the past 4 decades???????????? That sounds ABDURD to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Politics by the most part is a rich mans game and yes sometimes there are people that mass their wealth from being politicians!!!!!!!!! Like the Clintons in the U.S.!!!!!!!!! SO WHAT?????
> 
> *Hanging all these people tomorrow wouldn't effect Iran's GDP by even $1Billion USD a year!!!!! Because if not these people it would be a handful of other people taking their place!!!!!!!!!!!!! THESE THINGS DON'T EFFECT IRAN'S ECONOMY or Yearly GDP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not claiming Iran doesn't have crooked politicians because every country has them! The point is removing corruption does NOT effect Iran's GDP by all that much!!!!!!!!!!!*




There is no logic to your rebuttable but your feelings and opinions. The information I posted is from a ten year ago article. Iran,UAE and Salafi Arabia, did not have hostile relations back then. There are many more articles with recent data that I will not post. I will post the link to the original article .

First question, the people listed above are a needle in a haystack. How does one who is the servant of his constituents, whose pay is a nominal amount, amass hundreds of millions of dollars in banks abroad?

You say that Iran is losing $50 Billion revenue from tourism a year. Whose fault is that, the locals or the idiots that are running the government?

We are not talking about Goldman Sachs or the Clintons. US did not have a revolution, Iran did. The revolution was supposed to bring prosperity and advancement not misery and poverty in a country that is awash is wealth.

I am not talking about business men who paid off politicians to skirt laws for their own enrichment. These are top and influential people at highest echelons of the government.

The most ludicrous statement you made was "why should they invest in the Rial". These so called men of honor and governance are supposed to be protectors of their constituents and not lining their own pockets. If there was not all the theft, corruption, and abuse then US could not do shit. The short term solution of selling oil in the black market so people do not starve will only last for so long.

Have you been through the court system is in Iran? I do not think so because you live abroad. If you do, make sure that you bring suitcases of cash to bribe so they will just hear your case. They will take cash in one hand , in the other they will roll out the mat for the noon prayers.

Finally, you should take your argument to the people of Abadan,Khoramshahr, and oroumiya and see if they agree with you.

*How Corruption and Cronyism in Banking Fueled Iran’s Protests*




Jan. 20, 2018

TEHRAN — At 25 percent, the interest rate paid on a savings account at the Caspian Finance and Credit Institution in Tehran was a better return than Mehrdad Asgari could earn investing in his own business renting out construction equipment. So in December 2016, he jumped at the chance, depositing $42,000 in a savings account.

Before long though, Caspian stopped allowing withdrawals. After three months, it stopped paying interest. Finally, in May, it shut its doors for good — becoming one of the largest in a long series of failures of Iranian financial institutions in recent years. The closings have destroyed the savings of thousands of people, imperiled the banking system and helped fuel the antigovernment protests that roiled the country late last year.

The cascade of defaults, economists say, was not just the result of risky banking practices, but also a case study in official corruption — a major reason Iranians found their losses so infuriating. Adding to their outrage, Iranian officials made a series of statements blaming the victims for not being more careful with their money.

Many of the institutions, including those that merged in 2016 to form Caspian, were allowed to gamble with deposits or run Ponzi schemes with impunity for years, in part because they were owned by well-connected elites: religious foundations, the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps or other semiofficial investment funds in the Iranian state.

The weeklong demonstrations across Iran, centered in religiously conservative, working class towns and cities rather than Tehran, were the broadest display of discontent since the Green Movement protests in 2009, following a disputed presidential election. The outpouring of anger was directed not only at President Hassan Rouhani, who won re-election promising to revitalize the economy, but also the country’s supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei. Thousands of people were arrested and 25 were killed, some of them, families of the victims say, at the hands of their jailers.

“I got angry and swore at them,” Mr. Asgari said recently, referring to Caspian, adding that he joined other jilted depositors in demonstrations that he had learned about on social media.

“If there is a little less corruption, our problems will be solved,” demonstrators have chanted at protests against the financial failures.

Bijan Khajehpour, an Iranian economist based in Vienna, estimated that as many as hundreds of thousands of people lost money because of the collapsing financial institutions. Iranians have a term for the growing class of victims: “property losers,” or “mal-baakhtegan” in Persian.

Many of the failing institutions sank the money into speculative investments during a real estate bubble, lent to well-connected friends or charged usurious interest rates to desperate borrowers. Now, regulators have quietly steered many of the companies into mergers with larger banks to try to absorb their losses, but that has created a worsening problem of bad loans and overvalued assets throughout the banking system.

Economists say that as many as 40 percent of the loans carried on the books of Iranian banks may be delinquent.

“The whole financial system in Iran is in a very fragile state,” said Borghan N. Narajabad, an economist in Washington who has studied the system.

The International Monetary Fund warned last month that Iran’s banks and lenders “need urgent restructuring and recapitalization,” calling for write-downs of overvalued assets and a crackdown on loans to insiders. The problem has grown so big, the fund warned, that the money required to prop up the banks will “cause government debt and interest outlays to rise substantially.”

Even Iran’s supreme leader, Ayatollah Khamenei, has acknowledged responsibility for the growing number of victims of “problematic financial institutions.”

“These appeals must be dealt with and heard out,” he said this month. “I myself am responsible; all of us must follow this approach.”

The corruption underlying the bank failures has long been an open secret. In December, a lawmaker, Mahmoud Sadeghi, released a document listing the Top 20 debtors who had failed to meet payment deadlines for Sarmayeh Bank, which is co-owned by a pension fund for teachers. The loans totaled $1.9 billion, and almost all appeared to be held by well-known insiders.

Among them was Hossein Hedayati, a business tycoon and former member of the Revolutionary Guards, whose swift rise was so conspicuous that websites speculated about the sources of his sudden wealth. The document released by the lawmaker showed that Mr. Hedayati owed $285 million, and in a television program discussing the loan, another lawmaker, Mohammad Hassannejad, accused Mr. Hedayati of using a series of front companies to swing the loans and hide his role.

Mr. Hedayati dialed in to the program, sputtering with rage; he denied borrowing from Sarmayeh and threated to “sue everyone,” but has yet to follow through on the threat.

After the 1979 Iranian Revolution, the new Islamic Republic initially nationalized all banks, among other industries. It also created a variety of semiofficial holding companies controlled by the supreme leader, senior clerics or top military commanders. Over the years, many of the companies have evolved into sprawling conglomerates with major roles in even the ostensibly private economy.

Clerics controlled religious foundations, called bonyads, that acquired commercial businesses. The largest of these, under the supreme leader, now makes up “15 to 20 percent” of the Iranian economy, according to an estimate by Hooshang Amirahmadi, an economist at Rutgers University who studies Iran. The elite Revolutionary Guard Corps controls a separate business empire.

All the semiofficial holding companies have major advantages over private businesses in favorable access to capital, tax exemptions and political connections. And most or all of them have been plagued by accusations of inefficiency and mismanagement, in addition to insider dealing and other forms of corruption.* ( another words, taking loans from banks and never paying them back)*

Government reformers took steps to open up the banking business in the late 1990s and early 2000s, first by allowing religious foundations to set up loosely regulated savings and loans, ostensibly to serve the poor. The opening of private banks or the sale of shares in state banks soon followed.

But under a conservative president, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, who came to power in 2005, semiofficial bodies controlled by clerics, the Revolutionary Guards or their allies dominated the newly private financial sector. An internal study produced in 2013 showed that semiofficial state bodies owned seven of the 17 private banks. Among them, the Revolutionary Guards controlled at least two, while the army, the police, the municipality of Tehran and a giant religious foundation close to the Guards controlled the others.

Among those financial institutions not directly controlled by these semiofficial bodies, the largest were usually run by individuals close to the same ruling elite, economists and diplomats say. They say that made it almost impossible for even the best-intentioned regulators to police the banks.

When lenders began to fail over the past few years, some senior Iranian officials tried to blame the borrowers, noting that many of the institutions were not officially licensed or guaranteed by the Central Bank.
*( you take in the runaway orphan under the presumption of shelter, after you rape her, then you call her a whore)*


“How many times do you want to be bitten by a snake from the same hole?” asked Mohammad Bagher Nobakht, a government spokesman, in an interview with the semiofficial news agency ILNA. Officials, he added, “told people several times but still they invested.”

*Mohammad Bagher Olfat, a Muslim cleric who is deputy chief of the judiciary, said that jilted depositors shared the blame with the lenders and regulators.*

“The involvement of opaque government institutions like the Revolutionary Guards works contrary to transparency, and the lack of transparency is a recipe for poor banking practices,” said Sir Simon Gass, who was the British ambassador to Tehran from 2009 to 2011, in a recent interview. “The Central Bank of Iran tries to inject discipline into the system but with limited success.”

The outsize returns promised by the banks and financial institutions lured capital that might better have gone to more productive uses, contributing to an economic downturn brought on, in part, by international sanctions imposed because of Iran’s nuclear program. Economists say that helps explain why most sectors of the Iranian economy outside the oil industry have yet to reap the benefits of the sanctions’ repeal after the nuclear deal with the West.



*“Yes, their money is gone, but they shouldn’t expect the state to pay for their loss,” he told the same news agency. ( the pimp speaks again, we made you lay on your back while getting raped, now that you are a whore do not blame us)*

It was not just the buyer-beware response of officials in the absence of oversight and transparency that outraged the victims. In 2016, Iranians were scandalized by leaks about the high salaries of executives at state-run companies, including $50,000 bonuses paid to eight managers of a state-owned insurance company (when an Iranian laborer might earn $200 a month).

In that context, the release of a draft budget that proposed raising outlays for clerics’ pet projects and their families while eliminating the $12 a month cash subsidy provided to 30 million Iranians and raising fuel prices by 50 percent provided the spark that ignited the protests.

They were upset to read about the $2 million — a 9 percent increase — that went to the son of the late Ayatollah Shahab ad-Din Muhammad Hussein Marashi Najafi to maintain his father’s library, and the $15 million provided to the grandson of Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, the founder of the Islamic Republic, to publish the late leader’s works.

But some Iranians had already had enough. When Mr. Asgari was told in May that Caspian was closing without repaying his $42,000, he stepped outside and checked the encrypted social media app Telegram, where he found many groups for “property losers” victimized by Caspian and others like it.

“We organized demonstrations in front of their head office,” he said. Bowing to pressure, the government eventually refunded most of his original deposit but deducted the three interest payments he had received. (The government has since tried to block the use of Telegram in Iran.)

Arash Tajaloo, 42, a civil engineer in Tehran, deposited a total of $414,000 with Caspian in the spring of 2016, when the institution was promising him interest payments of as much as 30 percent a year. Caspian started restricting his withdrawals after six months, offering the excuse of temporary technical problems.


“They kept buying time, week after week,” he said in an interview over Telegram.

A lawsuit he filed was consolidated into a class action, “given the large number of cases,” he said. He says he joined protests in front of Parliament, the presidential palace and the residence of the supreme leader, and took part in a 33-day sit-in outside the courthouse.

Caspian has promised to repay him about one-eighth of his original deposits, he said, but he has yet to see any of it.

“We still have not received either our deposits or the interest on them for 13 months,” he said.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/20/world/middleeast/iran-protests-corruption-banks.html


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> «برخی از آقایان اخیرا کارمندان خود را وارد این موضوع کرده و از آنها چک سفید امضاء گرفته‌اند. فعالیت‌های تجاری آقایان توسط این کارمندان انجام می‌شود تا اسامی وزرا و معاونان وزرا منتشر نشود.»


ماشاالله عجب راه هایی هم بلدن! اگه این آقایان رو ببرن خارج هم بعید می دونم دستگاه های قضایی اونور آبی بتونن اینا رو بگیرن


----------



## VEVAK

OldTwilight said:


> http://digiato.com/article/2018/07/08/واردات-780-میلیون-دلار-قطعات-خودرو/
> 
> «صاحبان تعدادی از شرکت‌هایی که اخیرا قطعات خودرو وارد کشور کرده‌اند همسر و دختر برخی وزرا و ژن‌های خوب هستند، یکی از کارهای جدیدی که اخیرا توسط این افراد انجام شده ادغام سه شرکت با یکدیگر و ثبت شرکت جدید است تا اسامی این افراد ثبت نشود.»
> 
> 
> سوءاستفاده از کارمندان برای فعالیت‌های تجاری مورد دیگری بود که قاضی‌پور ژن‌های خوب را به آن متهم کرد. او در این باره توضیح داد: «برخی از آقایان اخیرا کارمندان خود را وارد این موضوع کرده و از آنها چک سفید امضاء گرفته‌اند. فعالیت‌های تجاری آقایان توسط این کارمندان انجام می‌شود تا اسامی وزرا و معاونان وزرا منتشر نشود.»
> 
> 
> واردات قطعات خودرو توسط آقایان و خانواده‌های آنها و تاثیر آن بر گرانی خودروهای داخلی موضوعی بود که قاضی‌پور به اعتراض کرد:
> 
> «با ارزی که وزارت صنعت، معدن و تجارت برای واردات قطعات خودرو گرفته ایران خودرو و سایپا می‌توانند خودرو با قیمت یک بیستم تولید کنند. آقایان اعتقادی به تولید داخل ندارند، خرید خارجی برای آقایان پورسانت داشته و ثبت نام فرزندان آنها در خارج از کشور را تضمین می‌کند و از این طریق برای خود، همسران و فرزندان‌شان تابعیت می‌گیرند، در حالی که مملکت را برای منافع خود می‌فروشند.»
> 
> 
> this is the end ...



The cost of living in Iran is over 60% lower than in the U.S.A!!!!!!!!!!!

What effects car prices in Iran is 1.Government restrictions on importing used cars 2.High Taxes and tariffs 3.Fall of Iran's currency!!!!!!!!!!!

When Dollar was 1,400 toman compared to today where lets say it's 7,000 Toman clearly the price of even an Iranian made Peugeot 405 is NOT going to stay the same!!!!!!!! And it will go up based on US dollar value even if it's Iranian made because the price of the materials needed to produces them also goes up!
And people that are under the illusion that they shouldn't are DELUSIONAL!!!!!!

The price of Aluminum of a certain grade is fixed by US dollar world wide same with copper, steel, chrome,....

If Iran simply allows used cars to enter Iran even with a 30% Tax NO ONE in Iran will buy Iranian made cars and 1000's of people that work directly for Iran Kodro and 1000's of people who indirectly have jobs because of Iran Khodro will be JOBLESS!!!!!!!!!!!










Do you think anyone would buy an Iranian car if they could buy a used BMW or Benz for $5000+$1500(Taxes & Tariffs) + $500 (import cost) = $7000 USD 

Everyone in Iran would be driving used BMW or Benz!!!!!!!!!!







Iran wouldn't even be able to sell the Prid at cost if used cars were allowed to enter even with a 100% Tax!!!!!!!! Iran Khodro would have gone bankrupt!

*The Iranian government could have made a bank load of money far more than Iran Khodro's entire net revenue on a yearly bases if they didn't care about people having jobs and increasing government revenue was all that they cared about simply by charging taxes on imported used cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

VEVAK said:


> The cost of living in Iran is over 60% lower than in the U.S.A!!!!!!!!!!



and my salary worth in this month is 141 $ compare to 270 $ in previous year ....
i have to save all of my salary for almost 23 months to buy this junk ...






almost 7 month to buy this :





and every damn thing is Iran is more expensive even than UAE and Iraq and Turkey !!!

so , don't try to fool me ....



VEVAK said:


> When Dollar was 1,400 toman compared to today where lets say it's 7,000 Toman clearly the price of even an Iranian made Peugeot 405 is NOT going to stay the same!!!!!!!! *And it will go up based on US dollar value even if it's Iranian made because the price of the materials needed to produces them also goes up!*
> And people that are under the illusion that they shouldn't are DELUSIONAL!!!!!!



But the Salary of people in Iran which actually do *WORK* and create value for Country and economy is fixed for a year according of IR ....

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1397/04/11/1765929/ادعاهای-اخیر-نعیمه-اشراقی-درباره-ماشین-لاکچری-و-زندگی-در-نیاوران-عکس






guess who is she !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


>



allegedly one zionist jet damaged/shot down, we have to wait formore infos...
i hope Iran will deploy at its T4 airbase Tabas/3rd Kordad AD systems, to test it and to secure its personal (IRGC)
there were rumours Iran deployed 3rd Kordad already there and Israel attacked it in the last T4-incident killing several IRGC´s...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VEVAK

OldTwilight said:


> and my salary worth in this month is 141 $ compare to 270 $ in previous year ....
> i have to save all of my salary for almost 23 months to buy this junk ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost 7 month to buy this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and every damn thing is Iran is more expensive even than UAE and Iraq and Turkey !!!
> 
> so , don't try to fool me ....
> 
> 
> 
> But the Salary of people in Iran which actually do *WORK* and create value for Country and economy is fixed for a year according of IR ....
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1397/04/11/1765929/ادعاهای-اخیر-نعیمه-اشراقی-درباره-ماشین-لاکچری-و-زندگی-در-نیاوران-عکس
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess who is she !?




Salary in Iran are far lower than they should be that is a FACT but that again has to do with the constant fall of Iran's currency value!!!!!!!!

Please list the price of that Brand NEW Prid in USD values here let me help you: A New pride cost ~21,000,000 Toman to build and they sell for ~23,000,000 toman 
If your basing paycheck value based on 7,000 toman per dollar then your paying only ~$3,300 USD for a NEW Pride! 

And if you buy your laptop at a TAX Free zone then your imported laptop doesn't cost that much more then laptops sold anywhere else!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldTwilight

VEVAK said:


> *Salary in Iran are far lower than they should be that is a FACT but that again has to do with the constant fall of Iran's currency value!!!!!!!!*


do you know that you are just like IR so called politicians !? 
continues decline of national currency value is one of biggest thievery in world ... IR is doing this ....


----------



## VEVAK

OldTwilight said:


> do you know that you are just like IR so called politicians !?
> continues decline of national currency value is one of biggest thievery in world ... IR is doing this ....



You think the Iranian government is doing it? LOL!
The currency domino in Iran has fallen and it was pushed over by the U.S. and it has NOTHING to do with the Iranian Government or even the U.S. at this point!!!!!!!!!

Right now it's a country wide problem all the rich people and even regular people that get paycheck once they get their paycheck run toward exchanging their currency with foreign currency if they can find it if not gold!!!!!!!!

Iran's currency value is falling not as a result of a bad economy or over printing of money but as a result of fear which becomes a supply and demand problem purely based on fear and because Iran doesn't have a tourism industry to help at least balance things to a point neither foreigners are buying Iranian currency and millions of Iranian don't wanna keep their currency in Iranian currency and in Iranian banks!!!!!!!!

Which means Iranian banks are becoming empty of Iranian currency!!!!!!!!! HOW IN GODS NAME IS THAT BENIFICAL to the Iranian Government?????

That's why you hear things like 300 of the richest people in Iran have $148 Billion USD in foreign banks!!!!!!! 

Yes you may be able to blame the government for not taking proper actions sooner to stop it but this is NOT the doing of the Iranian government!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why the hell would the Iranian government want Iranian banks to be empty of Iranian currency???????????? IT's ABSURD! Do you know how many projects get funded by the money in those banks????

Right now the currency domino in Iran has fallen and since it wasn't caused by overprinting the only way to solve it is by overprinting and ensuring the safety of Iranian currency inside Iranian banks 
So for example if you have $7 Million Toman in the bank and Iran's currency value falls from 7000 toman per dollar to 10000 toman per dollar the Iranian government will ensure that your $7 Million Toman becomes $10 million toman & vice versa at this point that's the only way Iranians will trust their money to Iranian banks again!!!!! And it's a radical action but if the Iranian government doesn't do that Iran will be in a far bigger trouble!!!!

And Rohani's ridicules plan if fixing dollar value could only work if the Iranian government had control over currency value on the open market which they do NOT!!!!


----------



## drmeson

Do we have our own separate forum now ? We can not talk openly here on PDF. We need something like IMF again.


----------



## OldTwilight

VEVAK said:


> You think the Iranian government is doing it? LOL!
> The currency domino in Iran has fallen and it was pushed over by the U.S. and it has NOTHING to do with the Iranian Government or even the U.S. at this point!!!!!!!!!


kid , in past 3 months , IR gave 11 billion dollars with price of 42000 Rials per $ to some companies to import and store necessary goods to Iran ... most of companies didn't import anything , some of them only import with half of the money that government entrusted to them and then sell the goods with twice of price ( 80000-90000 Rials per $ ) to Iranians ... 

in short , they gave 11 billion dollars with half price to their own related companies which means in 3 months , they simply gave 330,000,000,000,000 Rials to their own relatives ( their own pocket ) ... this is equal to Iran's constructing budget for 1 year !!!

Do you think this is USA or Israel or KSA doing !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

OldTwilight said:


> kid , in past 3 months , IR gave 11 billion dollars with price of 42000 Rials per $ to some companies to import and store necessary goods to Iran ... most of companies didn't import anything , some of them only import with half of the money that government entrusted to them and then sell the goods with twice of price ( 80000-90000 Rials per $ ) to Iranians ...
> 
> in short , they gave 11 billion dollars with half price to their own related companies which means in 3 months , they simply gave 330,000,000,000,000 Rials to their own relatives ( their own pocket ) ... this is equal to Iran's constructing budget for 1 year !!!
> 
> Do you think this is USA or Israel or KSA doing !?


 I would not waste your time replying to him . He is fu..king idiot. While playing with his XBOX, He thinks by posting used car adds in US he is making his point. He is a Macroeconomic genius. 

Meanwhile back at the land of guardians of Islam and representatives of god on earth:

*Khamenei Orders Investigation Of IRGC-Linked Suspects In Corruption Scandal *
July 09, 2018

Radio Farda





Mohammad Bagher Ghalibaf former IRGC commander and three time mayor of Tehran allegedly presided over large-scale corruption schemes at city hall. 
Tehran’s Prosecutor-General, Abbas Jafari Dolatabadi says the legal cases against several suspects charged with financial corruption in the capital’s municipality have been delivered to the Military Prosecutor’s office.

*Jafari Dolatabadi has not named the suspects,* *( off course not because nothing will happen to them)*but, apparently, all of them have a military background. Tehran’s municipality was dominated by an Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) and former Police Chief Commander, Mohammad Baqer Qalibaf for more than a decade.

A day earlier, the head of Tehran City Council Mohsen Hashemi had announced that IRGC’s Cooperatives Fund owes trillions of rials to the municipality.

“The Islamic Republic’s Supreme Leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has ordered the country’s Armed Forces Chief of Staff, IRGC Major General Hossein Baqeri to oversee the legal procedure against “Yas Holding”, one of the municipality’s contractors,” Hashemi said at the time.

“Five suspects, including Qalibaf’s deputy, Eissa Sharifi have been detained, so far,” Hashemi maintained, adding, “Several companies connected with IRGC’s Cooperative Fund owe huge sums of money to the municipality,” Hashemi noted, elaborating, *“Yas Holding, for example, owes nearly 45 trillion rials (roughly $ 11 billion) to the municipality, but denies the figure.” ( those figures rival Deutsche bank, Chase, and UBS in Libor rigging which was a scam run across two continentns)*

Meanwhile, Hashemi expressed hope that the overdue debt would soon be paid, and the municipality could use it for its already much delayed projects.

Tehran municipality and City Council were dominated by the so-called conservatives and close allies of Ayatollah Khamenei for more than twelve years.





Former Tehran mayor Mohammadali Najafi who resigned after revealing corruption at city hall.
However, when pro-reformists took over the council and appointed one of their allies as mayor last August, widespread financial corruption was revealed at the City Hall, enraging conservatives.

*“More than five billion dollars of Tehran’s municipal funds went missing during Mohammad Baqer Qalibaf’s tenure as Mayor of Iran’s capital city,” said City Council Member Majid Farahani January 15, 2018. (it is probably in Orange County and they are developing new shopping malls)*

*“A special committee has been formed to investigate the scandal at City Hall that’s being called an ‘Astronomical Property Sellout" of city owned assets to MIT educated Mohammad Ali Najafi said in his first press conference after replacing Qalibaf as Mayor of Tehran in August 2017. The properties were sold to entities controlled by conservatives.*

Najafi delivered a report to the city council on January 14 containing what he claimed were a list of “violations” committed by General Qalibaf while he was mayor.

In his report, Najafi also accused his predecessor and his staff of illegally spending municipal funds on last year’s presidential elections, suddenly employing 13,000 new personnel, arbitrarily giving away 674 city real estate holdings, and “cheating” in managing an employee savings account.

A week later, Tehran’s Prosecutor-General, Abbas Jafari Dolatabadi, called upon Najafi to immediately deliver the evidence to support his claims.

Najafi never delivered and was ultimately forced to resign last April, under heavy pressure from his conservative opponents.

*Although Najafi repeatedly maintained he was stepping down due to a recently diagnosed illness, some council members insisted that the mayor was being forced out by his political opponents, who feared more revelations on their financial conduct at Tehran municipality.*

Tehran’s prosecutor-general, mid-ranking cleric Mohammad Ja’far Montazeri, had earlier warned, “If this mayor is incapable of managing Tehran’s municipality, who will be responsible for [his mismanagement]? As the prosecutor-general, I hold the city council members responsible [who had earlier rejected Najafi’s resignation].”

Following the warning, City Councilors relented and replaced Najafi with another pro-reform fellow, Mohammad Ali Afshani.

*Since Afshani’s appointment, revelations about financial corruption in Tehran municipality under IRGC Brigadier General Qalibaf died down.*

Why the Supreme Leader has now changed his attitude and endorsed legal action against the accused, is not clear.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Parsipride said:


> I would not waste your time replying to him . He is fu..king idiot. While playing with his XBOX, He thinks by posting used car adds in US he is making his point. He is a Macroeconomic genius.
> 
> Meanwhile back at the land of guardians of Islam and representatives of god on earth:
> 
> *Khamenei Orders Investigation Of IRGC-Linked Suspects In Corruption Scandal *
> July 09, 2018
> 
> Radio Farda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohammad Bagher Ghalibaf former IRGC commander and three time mayor of Tehran allegedly presided over large-scale corruption schemes at city hall.
> Tehran’s Prosecutor-General, Abbas Jafari Dolatabadi says the legal cases against several suspects charged with financial corruption in the capital’s municipality have been delivered to the Military Prosecutor’s office.
> 
> *Jafari Dolatabadi has not named the suspects,* *( off course not because nothing will happen to them)*but, apparently, all of them have a military background. Tehran’s municipality was dominated by an Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) and former Police Chief Commander, Mohammad Baqer Qalibaf for more than a decade.
> 
> A day earlier, the head of Tehran City Council Mohsen Hashemi had announced that IRGC’s Cooperatives Fund owes trillions of rials to the municipality.
> 
> “The Islamic Republic’s Supreme Leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has ordered the country’s Armed Forces Chief of Staff, IRGC Major General Hossein Baqeri to oversee the legal procedure against “Yas Holding”, one of the municipality’s contractors,” Hashemi said at the time.
> 
> “Five suspects, including Qalibaf’s deputy, Eissa Sharifi have been detained, so far,” Hashemi maintained, adding, “Several companies connected with IRGC’s Cooperative Fund owe huge sums of money to the municipality,” Hashemi noted, elaborating, *“Yas Holding, for example, owes nearly 45 trillion rials (roughly $ 11 billion) to the municipality, but denies the figure.” ( those figures rival Deutsche bank, Chase, and UBS in Libor rigging which was a scam run across two continentns)*
> 
> Meanwhile, Hashemi expressed hope that the overdue debt would soon be paid, and the municipality could use it for its already much delayed projects.
> 
> Tehran municipality and City Council were dominated by the so-called conservatives and close allies of Ayatollah Khamenei for more than twelve years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Tehran mayor Mohammadali Najafi who resigned after revealing corruption at city hall.
> However, when pro-reformists took over the council and appointed one of their allies as mayor last August, widespread financial corruption was revealed at the City Hall, enraging conservatives.
> 
> *“More than five billion dollars of Tehran’s municipal funds went missing during Mohammad Baqer Qalibaf’s tenure as Mayor of Iran’s capital city,” said City Council Member Majid Farahani January 15, 2018. (it is probably in Orange County and they are developing new shopping malls)*
> 
> *“A special committee has been formed to investigate the scandal at City Hall that’s being called an ‘Astronomical Property Sellout" of city owned assets to MIT educated Mohammad Ali Najafi said in his first press conference after replacing Qalibaf as Mayor of Tehran in August 2017. The properties were sold to entities controlled by conservatives.*
> 
> Najafi delivered a report to the city council on January 14 containing what he claimed were a list of “violations” committed by General Qalibaf while he was mayor.
> 
> In his report, Najafi also accused his predecessor and his staff of illegally spending municipal funds on last year’s presidential elections, suddenly employing 13,000 new personnel, arbitrarily giving away 674 city real estate holdings, and “cheating” in managing an employee savings account.
> 
> A week later, Tehran’s Prosecutor-General, Abbas Jafari Dolatabadi, called upon Najafi to immediately deliver the evidence to support his claims.
> 
> Najafi never delivered and was ultimately forced to resign last April, under heavy pressure from his conservative opponents.
> 
> *Although Najafi repeatedly maintained he was stepping down due to a recently diagnosed illness, some council members insisted that the mayor was being forced out by his political opponents, who feared more revelations on their financial conduct at Tehran municipality.*
> 
> Tehran’s prosecutor-general, mid-ranking cleric Mohammad Ja’far Montazeri, had earlier warned, “If this mayor is incapable of managing Tehran’s municipality, who will be responsible for [his mismanagement]? As the prosecutor-general, I hold the city council members responsible [who had earlier rejected Najafi’s resignation].”
> 
> Following the warning, City Councilors relented and replaced Najafi with another pro-reform fellow, Mohammad Ali Afshani.
> 
> *Since Afshani’s appointment, revelations about financial corruption in Tehran municipality under IRGC Brigadier General Qalibaf died down.*
> 
> Why the Supreme Leader has now changed his attitude and endorsed legal action against the accused, is not clear.


Strange, guardian council and khamenei allow these figures to become candidate for elections? I think khamenei will replace him with his close friend Saeed Toosi for next elections. Saeed Toosi seems honest, true muslim.


----------



## VEVAK

OldTwilight said:


> kid , in past 3 months , IR gave 11 billion dollars with price of 42000 Rials per $ to some companies to import and store necessary goods to Iran ... most of companies didn't import anything , some of them only import with half of the money that government entrusted to them and then sell the goods with twice of price ( 80000-90000 Rials per $ ) to Iranians ...
> 
> in short , they gave 11 billion dollars with half price to their own related companies which means in 3 months , they simply gave 330,000,000,000,000 Rials to their own relatives ( their own pocket ) ... this is equal to Iran's constructing budget for 1 year !!!
> 
> Do you think this is USA or Israel or KSA doing !?



The intention was to help import goods at lower fixed rate Dollar value to help with inflation in the country!!!!!!!! And an absurd ridicules plan to help stop the currency fall!!!!!!!!!!! 

Rohani is an Idiot!!!!!!!! The only time you can have a fixed currency value is if you have full control over the free market and such a thing is only possible in smaller economies in countries with a small population!!!!!!

And it's idiocy to think flooding the market with $11 Billions of dollars at 4300 toman will stop the currency fall in a country of 80 Million people!!!!!!!!! And yes did a select few take advantage of that I'm sure they did!!!!!! 

Tell me how many billions of dollars did Rich Iranians that kept large sums of Iranian currency in CD's in Iranian banks loose in the past 5 years??????? If you put your money in a 5 year CD when Rohani got elected today based on free market USD value that money is worth half of what it used to be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And if the government can't ensure the value of the Iranian currency Rich and Upper Middle class Iranians keep in their Iranian banks the entire banking industry of the country will be at risk and Iran's economy will come to a halt!!!!

What do you think happens to a country when the best thing to invest in becomes foreign currency??????? Why would anyone invest in Iranian stocks? Why would anyone invest in producing Iranian products? Why would anyone invest in building new houses and apartment buildings? Where will banks get the money to invest in high rises and other large projects???
You have to be delusional to think the fall of Iran's currency and complete instability of Iran's currency has anything to do with the Iranian government!!!! It's suicidal!!!!!! 

The fall of Iran's currency today is solely based on fear and a supply and demand problem NOT overprinting!!!!!! And now they only way to fix it is by Overprinting and ensuring the currency Iranians have in Iranian banks based on a single free market value of USD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Iranians need to keep their Iranian currency back in Iranian banks and government need to ensure that currency based on a single rate free market value of USD!!!!! THAT IS THE ONLY FIX!!!!!!!!!!! Salaries also need to be fixed on a single rate USD value until stability comes back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And any attempt to do anything other than that will fail!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmirPatriot

drmeson said:


> Do we have our own separate forum now ?


Yes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

OldTwilight said:


> and every damn thing is Iran is more expensive even than UAE and Iraq and Turkey !!!



We are suffering too...

2 Years ago i was able to buy WV Tiguan 1.6 TDI for 90.000 TL
Today it's price rocketed to 180.000 TL !!!!!

Buying a car become a dream in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

*Russia ready to invest $50bn in Iran’s energy industry*

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/135620/Russia-ready-to-invest-up-to-50bn-in-Iran-s-oil-sector


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Cthulhu

Draco.IMF said:


> *Russia ready to invest $50bn in Iran’s energy industry*
> 
> https://en.mehrnews.com/news/135620/Russia-ready-to-invest-up-to-50bn-in-Iran-s-oil-sector


I call horse sh!t.


----------



## Draco.IMF

*Russia Plans $50 Billion Investment In Iran’s Oil, Gas Industry*

*Vladimir Putin has confirmed the spending plan, with at least three deals worth some $15 billion already on the table

https://russia-insider.com/en/polit...-close-syrian-proxy-war/ri24124#disqus_thread*


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Video on the topic of Drought in Khouzestan


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Sinan said:


> We are suffering too...
> 
> 2 Years ago i was able to buy WV Tiguan 1.6 TDI for 90.000 TL
> Today it's price rocketed to 180.000 TL !!!!!
> Buying a car become a dream in Turkey.



sorry for you , but from what I see you Turks are putting foot in a path that we are in it in past 40 years .... sooner or later Erdogan will become like our so called leaders and Turkey will get drowned in corruption and mismanagement .... 

well , at least you have enough water and good weather in Turkey ( although you are constructing dams after dams which will ruin your weather in in 10-15 years from now , just like Iran ) 


look at us and don't repeat Iran and Iranians mistake .... this is a brotherly advice ...



Draco.IMF said:


> *Russia ready to invest $50bn in Iran’s energy industry*
> 
> https://en.mehrnews.com/news/135620/Russia-ready-to-invest-up-to-50bn-in-Iran-s-oil-sector



Oil for food program ... IR latest achievement ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar




----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

OldTwilight said:


> sorry for you , but from what I see you Turks are putting foot in a path that we are in it in past 40 years .... sooner or later Erdogan will become like our so called leaders and Turkey will get drowned in corruption and mismanagement ....
> 
> well , at least you have enough water and good weather in Turkey ( although you are constructing dams after dams which will ruin your weather in in 10-15 years from now , just like Iran )
> 
> 
> look at us and don't repeat Iran and Iranians mistake .... this is a brotherly advice ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oil for food program ... IR latest achievement ...


Oil for food.. also one of achievements of Saddam.



yavar said:


>


What does this mullah-son think with his ugly not full grown beard? That Russia will leave its interest for some delusional turbans from Qom? 
Haha he's talking about "javanmardi" as if it's soccer. No islamist kid..wake up from 40 years coma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


>



Someone should explain to this moron and many like him running Iran the recent history of Russia.First, Russia was the last Christian Kingdom that was savagely destroyed by the Bolshevik Christ Hating fake Jews. Second, there is fifth column( Christ hating fake Ashkenazi Jews) in the Kremlin. Third, each country acts for their own national interest there is no "Javan Mardaneghi" in world politics.In addition, Mr. Putin is a true patriot and a man of faith who has built over 2000 Churches, shielded his country from the onslaught of the Globalists , and the perversion of Kooneez and godlessness . I wish we had a true patriot running Iran that cared for the welfare of Iranians and Iranian nation. Maybe Mr. Abdollahian should save his irrelevant opinions and help our starving people instead lining his own pockets. 

I hope a true patriot, Mr. Ghassem Soleimani, will rule Iran and hang these traitors from the lamp posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Parsipride said:


> Someone should explain to this moron and many like him running Iran the recent history of Russia.First, Russia was the last Christian Kingdom that was savagely destroyed by the Bolshevik Christ Hating fake Jews. Second, there is fifth column( Christ hating fake Ashkenazi Jews) in the Kremlin. Third, each country acts for their own national interest there is no "Javan Mardaneghi" in world politics.In addition, Mr. Putin is a true patriot and a man of faith who has built over 2000 Churches, shielded his country from the onslaught of the Globalists , and the perversion of Kooneez and godlessness . I wish we had a true patriot running Iran that cared for the welfare of Iranians and Iranian nation. Maybe Mr. Abdollahian should save his irrelevant opinions and help our starving people instead lining his own pockets.
> 
> I hope a true patriot, Mr. *Ghassem Soleimani*, will rule Iran and hang these traitors from the lamp posts.


Just an islamist, this soleimani guy. My friend you're smarter.. they are all the same, traitors to Iranian identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Just an islamist, this soleimani guy. My friend you're smarter.. they are all the same, traitors to Iranian identity.


I guess you are in denial that Iran went Islamic. Iran did and denying it wont change it. If it was so bad why wouldnt Iranian's go "back"?


----------



## Parsipride

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Just an islamist, this soleimani guy. My friend you're smarter.. they are all the same, traitors to Iranian identity.



Mr. Soleimani has been fighting for Iran and Iranian identity for 40 years. You can not compare him with the mullahs oppressing the Iranians of basic necessities and lining their pockets under the scam of religion.

This is the world today, Croatia has a female president that the people respect and brings respect to the identity of this tiny nation. Back in the land of Islam, run by the representatives of god on earth, they punish a girl, get a forced confession from her, For dancing and posting videos online.











You have con men running Iran by having a knife at average man's throat and forcing tribal nomads ideologies from 1400 years ago that worked for savage illeterates living in mud huts. Everyone is free to follow his or her faith whether you are a Jew, Muslim, Christian or whatever. God is great and true Faith is beautiful. Organized religion under the muzzle of a kloshnikov is a sham run by conmen robbing Iran blind.

At the end of the day, it is her pussy. If she wants to spread her legs, it is nobody's business.



925boy said:


> I guess you are in denial that Iran went Islamic. Iran did and denying it wont change it. If it was so bad why wouldnt Iranian's go "back"?



925boy,

Iranians wanted independence from Colonial US. They did not want oppression at the hands backward islamists pretending to be something that they are not. They did not want Iran to be under siege for four decades. 90% of the problems in Iran are because of the theft and mismanagement of these backward islamist con-men. US could give two shits about who runs Iran whether it is a Shah, or mullah with a bed sheet wrapped around his head. All you have to do is look across the Persian Gulf at the savage illeterates eating lizards with their hands. As long as US can sell their junk, you are their ally.

*OFAC warns airports about dealing with Iranian carriers*

The US Department of the Treasury’s Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC) has issued a warning to airports around the world that they risk serious consequences in their dealings with sanctioned Iranian carriers.

In a speech before the Foundation for the Defense of Democracies in Washington this week, the US Under Secretary for Terrorism and Financial Intelligence, Sigal Mandelker, singled out Mahan Air (W5, Tehran Mehrabad) as a key conduit being used by the Iranian government to export what she termed "global terrorism".

"One of the proper responses to this kind of Iranian support is to stop allowing airlines who [sic] fly Iranian fighters into Syria to continue to fly into your country and to designate those airlines because they are being used to support what we all agree is a horrific crisis. I invite all of you here to go to Mahan’s website and see the extensive list of destinations where they fly throughout the world," she said. 

"Likewise, countries and companies around the world should take note of the risks associated with granting landing rights and providing aviation services to the airlines used by Iran to export terrorism throughout the region, including the risks of our secondary sanctions."

The ch-aviation routes module shows Mahan Air serves 53 destinations in 18 countries including Kazakhstan, China, Turkey, Italy, France, Armenia, Iraq, Ukraine, Germany, Denmark, the UAE, Thailand, Azerbaijan, Russia, India, Malaysia, and Afghanistan.

OFAC has embargoed several other Iranian carriers including Caspian Airlines, Meraj Air, Pouya Air Lines, and more recently, Dena Airways, as well as their associated aircraft fleets. It has highlighted that potentially sanctionable activities include, but are not limited to: procurement of aircraft parts and equipment, maintenance contracts, airline ground services and catering, interline transfer and codeshare agreements, general sales agent services, ticketing services and sales and marketing services, cargo cooperation agreements, cargo sales agent services and agreements, and freight forwarding services and agreements.

Iran Air (IR, Tehran Mehrabad) chief executive Farzaneh Sharafbafi was recently quoted by the IRIB news agency as saying she expects her carrier's ability to refuel at certain foreign airports to be withdrawn "soon".


Accomplishment of the Mullahs! Soon, people of Iran will only be able to travel with Olagh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## Raghfarm007

[QUOTE="
Accomplishment of the Mullahs! Soon, people of Iran will only be able to travel with Olagh. [/QUOTE]

Are you offering the people of Iran a ride on your back??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Raghfarm007 said:


> [QUOTE="
> Accomplishment of the Mullahs! Soon, people of Iran will only be able to travel with Olagh.



Are you offering the people of Iran a ride on your back??!![/QUOTE]

I was actually thinking about your mother.


----------



## sha ah

How about you name all of the excessively wealthy politicians in the United States / Europe & all of their off shore accounts ? 




Parsipride said:


> Why do not enlighten us all and tell us how these people amassed the huge sums abroad. You can start with their backgrounds, how they obtained their money , and what industries they invested in Iran. You can post their P&L and balance sheets. If Iran's insider's are crying foul, then you have to look and listen.
> 
> Ali Larianji (16 milloin US dollars and 297 million Euros)
> Mesbaah Yazdi137 million US dollars, 110 million Euros and 65 million UK pounds
> 
> Gholam Hossein Elham : 55.7 million USD
> 
> 
> 25m USD in Dubai
> 13m USD in Turkey
> 17m USD in Switzerland
> 0.7m USD in Beirut
> 
> S.H. Panahian: 11 million USD; 4 million Euros
> 
> 
> 11m USD in the Islamic Bank of Sharjeh
> 4m Euros in Malaysia
> 
> Masoud Kazemi: 49.2 million USD
> 
> 
> 45m Euros in Germany
> 4.2m USD in Dubai
> 
> Ali Hashemi Bahramani: 28.2 million USD; 11 million Euros
> 
> 
> 5.2m USD in Kuwait
> 11m Euros in Belgium
> 23m USD in Dubai
> An unknown amount in Switzerland
> 
> Mohamad Mohamadi: 29 million USD; 8 million Euros
> 
> 
> 12m USD in Dubai
> 17m USD in Kuwait
> 8m Euros in Turkey
> 
> Mehdi Ahmadi Nejad: 44 million USD; 63 million Euros
> 
> 
> 18m Euros in Belgium
> 45m Euros in Switzerland
> 44m USD in the Islamic bank at Sharjeh
> 
> Naziyeh Khamenehiee : 7 million USD; 65 million Euros, £122 million sterling
> 
> 
> 7m USD in Turkey
> 65m Euros in Germany
> 122m pounds sterling in Great Britain
> 
> Sadegh Mahsouli: 24 million USD; 17 million Euros
> 
> 
> 14m Euros in the United Arab Emirates
> 24m USD in Turkey
> 3m Euros in Malaysia
> 
> Mojtaba Khameneiee: 766 million USD; 2.2 BILLION Euros; £1 BILLION sterling; +
> 
> 
> 1 Billion pounds sterling in Great Britain (this has been blocked)
> 2.2 Billion Euros in Germany
> 766m USD in Qatar
> An unknown amount in Switzerland
> 
> Hossein Ma`adi khah: 22 million USD; 45 million Euros
> 
> 
> 15m USD in Kuwait
> 45m Euros in Austria
> 7m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 
> Isa Kalantari: 1.2 million USD; 3.2 million Euros
> 
> 
> 3.2m Euros in Belgium
> 1.2m USD in Italy
> 
> Hossein Taeb: 122 million USD; 42 million Euros
> 
> 
> 122m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 42m Euros in Italy
> 
> Masoud Hajarian Kashani: 105.7 million USD
> 
> 
> 92m USD in Austria
> 13.7m USD in Qatar
> 
> Sardar Ahmad Vahidi: 219 million USD
> 
> 
> 32m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 65m USD in Turkey
> 122m USD in Germany (this has been blocked)
> 
> Abas Kadkhodaiee: 39.1 million USD; 2.5 million Euros
> 
> 
> 2.5m EU in Italy
> 7.1m USD in Kuwait
> 32m USD in Dubai
> 
> Mojtaba Mesbaah Yazdi: 405 million USD; 55 million Euros
> 
> 
> 184m USD in Dubai
> 221m USD in the Alnakhl Corporation
> 55m Euros in Spain
> 
> Ali Mesbaah Yazdi 137 million USD; 110 million Euros; £65 million sterling
> 
> 
> 45m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 17m USD in Turkey
> 65m Pounds sterling in Barclays Bank, Great Britain
> 75m USD in South Africa
> 110m Euros in Germany
> 
> Hessin Firouz Abadi: 505 million USD
> 
> 
> 320m USD in Malaysia
> 65m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 103m USD in Kuwait
> 17m USD in Turkey
> Unknown amount in account in Switzerland
> 
> Parviz Fatah: 38 million USD; 5.2 million Euros
> 
> 
> 16m USD in Turkey
> 5.2m Euros in Turkey
> 22m USD in Switzerland
> 
> Hassan Shajooni: 124.7 million USD
> 
> 
> 66.5m USD in Dubai
> 39m USD in Kuwait
> 11.2m USD in Beruit
> 8m USD in Malaysia
> 
> H Asgar Oladi: 853 million USD; 120 million Euros
> 
> 
> 172m USD in Belgium
> 120m Euros in Germany
> 420m USD in the Alnakhl Company
> 42m USD in Turkey
> 219m USD in Malaysia
> Unknown amount in a secret bank account in Switzerland
> 
> Hossein Jannati: 470 USD
> 
> 
> 288m USD in Dubai
> An unknown amount in a bank in Turkey which has been guaranteed for 200m USD
> 150m USD in Japan
> 32m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Sakineh Khamenehie: 151 million USD
> 
> 
> 25m USD at Malaysia
> 14m USD in Qatar
> 112m USD in Dubai
> 
> Esfandyar Rahim Mashaiee: 78.2 million USD
> 
> 
> 5.2m Euros in Germany
> 32m Euros in Italy
> 41m USD in Dubai
> 
> H Mohamadi Araghi: 50.8 million USD; 56 million Euros
> 
> 
> 48.4m USD in Dubai
> 2.4m USD in Beirut
> 56m Euros in Spain
> 
> Ali Akbar Velayati: 300 million USD; 6 million Euros
> 
> 
> 244m USD in Germany
> 
> 6m Euros in Austria
> 56m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Mohamad Mohamadi Reyshahri : 410 million USD; 43 million Euros
> 
> 
> 241m USD in the Alnakhl Company
> 121m USD in Dubai
> 48m USD in Germany
> 43m Euros in Italy
> 
> Mohsen Hashemi Bahramani: 35 million USD; 65 million Euros
> 
> 
> 35m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 65m Euros in Belgium
> 
> Masoomeh Hashemi Samareh: 16.9 million USD
> 
> 
> 11m USD in Qatar
> 5.9m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Ali Larijani: 16 million USD; 297 million Euros
> 
> 
> 185m Euros in Austria
> 16m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 112m Euros in Malaysia
> 
> Abas Akhondi: 14.2 million USD
> 
> 
> 9m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 5.2m USD in the Bank of Beruit
> 
> Mohsen Rafighdoust: 265 million USD
> 
> 
> 129m USD in Belgium
> 44m USD in Kuwait
> 92m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Hamid Hosseini: 30 million USD; 82 million Euros
> 
> 
> 30m USD in Malaysia
> 82m Euros in Spain
> 
> Mohamad Hosseini: 24 million USD; £11 million sterling
> 
> 
> 14m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 7m USD in Kuwait
> 3m USD in Turkey
> 11m Pounds Sterling in Great Britain
> 
> Mahmoud Hosseini: 14.6 million USD
> 
> 
> 3.2m USD in Turkey
> 11.4m USD in Kuwait
> 
> Mojtaba Hashemi Samareh: 200 million USD; 28 million Euros
> 
> 
> 28m Euros in Spain
> 76m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 124m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Kamran Daneshjou: 7.2 million USD; 76 million Euros
> 
> 
> 76m Euros in Austria
> 7.2m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Ahmad Reza Radan : 284 million USD
> 
> 
> 98m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 65m USD in Kuwait
> 121m USD in South Africa
> 
> Yadollah Javani: 27 million USD; 23 million Euros
> 
> 
> 22m USD in United Arab Emirates
> 5m USD in India
> 23m Euros in Portugal
> 
> Gholam Reza Fayaz: 105.9 million USD
> 
> 
> 65m USD in Malaysia
> 40.9m USD in Kuwait
> 
> Ali Reza Fayaz: 23 million USD; 24 million Euros
> 
> 
> 23m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 17m Euros in Turkey
> 7m Euros in Italy
> 
> Ali Mobasheri: 61 million USD; 12 million Euros
> 
> 
> 12m Euros in Belgium
> 19m USD in Malaysia
> 42m USD in Kuwait
> 
> Mohamad Naghdi: 90 million USD; 142 million Euros
> 
> 
> 142m Euros in the United Arab Emirates
> 24m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 66m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Farhad Daneshjou: 7.9 million USD
> 
> 
> 2.3m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 5.6m USD in Turkey
> 
> Khosro Daneshjou: 18 million USD
> 
> 
> 11m USD in Turkey
> 7m USD in the Czech Republic
> 
> Hamid Hosseini: 32.2 million USD
> 
> 
> 4.2m USD in Malaysia
> 28m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 
> Mohamad Bagher Kharazi: 248 million USD
> 
> 
> 120m USD in Lebanon
> 86m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 42m USD in Barclays Bank, South Africa
> 
> Mehdi Hashemi Samareh: 49.7 million USD
> 
> 
> 5.7m USD in Turkey
> 44m USD in Kuwait
> 
> Hamid Rasay: 76 million USD; 32 million Euro; £18 million sterling
> 
> 
> 62m USD in Hungry
> 32m Euros in Germany
> 18m Pounds Sterling in Great Britain
> 14m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 
> Hossein Mousavi Ardebili: 163 million USA
> 
> 
> 21m USD in Kuwait
> 110m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 32m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Ali Mobasheri: 22.4 million USD; 7 million Euros
> 
> 
> 7m Euros in Austria
> 22.4m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 
> Hossein Shariat Madari: 1.035 BILLION USD; 65 million Euros
> 
> 
> 225m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 54m USD in the Alnakhl Company
> 65m Euros in HSBC Bank, Great Britain
> 156m USD in Malaysia
> 600m USD in St. Petersburg Bank, Russia
> 
> Hossein Shahmoradi: 127 million USD
> 
> 
> 56m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 64m USD in Malaysia
> 7m USD in India
> 
> Kamran Daneshjou: 67 million USD
> 
> 
> 24m USD in Japan
> 43m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Davoud Ahmadi Nezhad: 63 million USD; 48 million Euros
> 
> 
> 55m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 48m Euros in the United Arab Emirates
> 8m USD in the St. Petersburg Bank, Russia
> 
> Abdollah Araghi: 287 million USD
> 
> 
> 84m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 127m USD in The Lebanon
> 76m USD in Malaysia
> An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland
> 
> Baha-odin Hosseini Hashemi: 125 million USD
> 
> 
> 45m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 80m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Mohi Odin Fazel Harandi: 97 million USD
> 
> 
> 52m USD in Oman
> 45m USD in Saudi Arabia
> 
> Ahmad Jannati: 652 million USD; 450 Euros
> 
> 
> 450m Euros in Belgium
> 143m USD in the Alnakhl Company
> 124m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 267m USD in Malaysia
> 118m USD in South Africa
> An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland
> 
> Ali Janati: 190 million USD; 55 million Euros
> 
> 
> 35m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 155m USD in Turkey
> 55m Euros in Germany
> An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland
> 
> Hossein Safar Harandi: 58 million USD
> 
> 
> 38m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 20m USD in Malaysia
> An unknown amount in a secret account in Turkey
> 
> Morteza Rafighdoust: 120 million Euros
> 
> 
> 120m Euros in Germany
> An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland
> 
> M H Parsa: 55 million USD
> 
> 
> 43m USD in Turkey
> 12m USD in Malaysia
> 
> Fatemeh Asgar Oladi: 59 million USD
> 
> 
> 43m USD in Qatar
> 16m USD in Turkey
> 
> Ali Akbar Mohtashemi: 410 million USD
> 
> 
> 125m USD in Sharjeh
> 85m USD in Kuwait
> 200m USD in Malaysia
> An unknown amount in a secret account in Switzerland
> 
> Yaser Bahramani Hashemi: 14 million USD; 24 million Euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22m Euros in Germany
> 12m Euros in Austria
> 14m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> 
> Gholam Ali Haddad Adel : 57.4 USD
> 
> 
> 12m USD in Turkey
> 2.4m USD in Malaysia
> 43m USD in the United Arab Emirates
> *The full list of the money that has been traced so far is given below. The information comes from a highly-respected and credible source who has a highly-placed role within the banking industry in the Middle East. For obvious reasons, his/her identity must remain protected.*





Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I'm happy that a small amount of Iranians think like you. You ingnore the corruption perceptions index
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corruption_Perceptions_Index
> Why is it that countries with less corruption have a better economy?
> 
> Research papers published in 2007 and 2008 examined the economic consequences of corruption perception, as defined by the CPI. The researchers found a correlation between a higher CPI and higher long-term economic growth, as well as an increase in GDP growth of 1.7% for every unit increase in a country's CPI score. Also shown was a power-law dependence linking higher CPI score to higher rates of foreign investment in a country.




You just made a critical mistake here. Correlation does not mean CAUSATION

First of all why are you using the CIA backed black market rial rate to judge your own income. That's ridiculous since Iran doesn't trade with other countries using the black market rate & Iranian importers don't buy USD at the black market rate. 

You only have to save your entire salary for 2 years to buy a brand new economy car ? Ummm.... that's honestly not even that bad. Considering your salary, compared to the average salary, I mean yes, a brand new Iranian made economy car is overpriced but it's not so overpriced that its completely unfeasible to buy a car. Millions of people in Iran buy cars every year. 

Why don't you just buy used then if u can't afford a brand new car ? Lots of people in the west buy used so what ? if you're one of those people that worships western brands then maybe give your head a shake. Buy a Chinese made laptop/tablet instead, all these American brands like Acer, Apple, etc are made in China anyway... or why don't you buy an iranian tablet that way you get a local warranty ? Dimo or GLX ? 



OldTwilight said:


> and my salary worth in this month is 141 $ compare to 270 $ in previous year ....
> i have to save all of my salary for almost 23 months to buy this junk ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost 7 month to buy this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and every damn thing is Iran is more expensive even than UAE and Iraq and Turkey !!!
> 
> so , don't try to fool me ....
> 
> 
> 
> But the Salary of people in Iran which actually do *WORK* and create value for Country and economy is fixed for a year according of IR ....
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1397/04/11/1765929/ادعاهای-اخیر-نعیمه-اشراقی-درباره-ماشین-لاکچری-و-زندگی-در-نیاوران-عکس
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess who is she !?


----------



## Raghfarm007

Parsipride said:


> Are you offering the people of Iran a ride on your back??!!



I was actually thinking about your mother.[/QUOTE]

LOL. I love internet loud mouths.... a little girl like that would be in a trouble if she speaks to me with disrispect in real life.....good thing little girls can hide in their mama´s homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

sha ah said:


> How about you name all of the excessively wealthy politicians in the United States / Europe & all of their off shore accounts ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made a critical mistake here. Correlation does not mean CAUSATION
> 
> First of all why are you using the CIA backed black market rial rate to judge your own income. That's ridiculous since Iran doesn't trade with other countries using the black market rate & Iranian importers don't buy USD at the black market rate.
> 
> You only have to save your entire salary for 2 years to buy a brand new economy car ? Ummm.... that's honestly not even that bad. Considering your salary, compared to the average salary, I mean yes, a brand new Iranian made economy car is overpriced but it's not so overpriced that its completely unfeasible to buy a car. Millions of people in Iran buy cars every year.
> 
> Why don't you just buy used then if u can't afford a brand new car ? Lots of people in the west buy used so what ? if you're one of those people that worships western brands then maybe give your head a shake. Buy a Chinese made laptop/tablet instead, all these American brands like Acer, Apple, etc are made in China anyway... or why don't you buy an iranian tablet that way you get a local warranty ? Dimo or GLX ?


I smell shia-communist resistance economy ideas. Now we should buy pride and dimo/glx because country is mismanaged against our will and choice? 
Second hand Cars like Volvo and Volkswagen in west are better and cheaper than new prides. What about the prices in Iran? What is the price of a second hand Volvo C30 for example?


----------



## sha ah

Honestly I have lots of friends & family in Iran & I know people who have bought Iranian cars, Iran Khodro & Saipa and from what I hear, for the most part they're cheap & reliable. If they weren't any good, then how is Iran exporting cars & car parts to other countries ? 

I also know people who have bought Iranian brands of tablets & phones & again, they're cheaper & they're very reliable. Do you have any idea how little it costs Apple to build an Apple watch ? Come on man give your head a shake, it's made in China with an American brand stamped on. I know people who have bought Samsung & Apple & then had to return them or go for the warranty because of defects. 

If you can't stop yourself from worshiping overpriced & over rated American brands, then that's your own problem. In reality, not being able to buy Apple is not the end of the world. If Iranians can't afford Apple because of the depreciation of rial then they will simply buy Chinese or Iranian products. With Iranian products, they're MUCH cheaper & you actually get a warranty. It actually makes more sense if you're living in Iran. Realistically the Iranian government tried to sue for peace. They signed the nuclear deal, they gave up alot but in the end, America back stabbed Iran. Now, it is what it is. The world is not going to come to an end if you actually invest in your own countries products & workforce.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I smell shia-communist resistance economy ideas. Now we should buy pride and dimo/glx because country is mismanaged against our will and choice?
> Second hand Cars like Volvo and Volkswagen in west are better and cheaper than new prides. What about the prices in Iran? What is the price of a second hand Volvo C30 for example?



You're comparing the price of used cars with BRAND NEW Iranian cars ? I actually believe that even without high tariffs, Iranian cars can compete with foreign imports. I mean honestly, many brand new Iranian vehicles are pretty cheap. The Pride for example is $6000 dollars. Yes it's not the best car but serious $6000... you get what you pay for. The Samand is $8000. On the other hand, many mid range models are below $15,000. I mean come on that's pretty good. 



VEVAK said:


> The cost of living in Iran is over 60% lower than in the U.S.A!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What effects car prices in Iran is 1.Government restrictions on importing used cars 2.High Taxes and tariffs 3.Fall of Iran's currency!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When Dollar was 1,400 toman compared to today where lets say it's 7,000 Toman clearly the price of even an Iranian made Peugeot 405 is NOT going to stay the same!!!!!!!! And it will go up based on US dollar value even if it's Iranian made because the price of the materials needed to produces them also goes up!
> And people that are under the illusion that they shouldn't are DELUSIONAL!!!!!!
> 
> The price of Aluminum of a certain grade is fixed by US dollar world wide same with copper, steel, chrome,....
> 
> If Iran simply allows used cars to enter Iran even with a 30% Tax NO ONE in Iran will buy Iranian made cars and 1000's of people that work directly for Iran Kodro and 1000's of people who indirectly have jobs because of Iran Khodro will be JOBLESS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 485070
> 
> View attachment 485071
> 
> 
> Do you think anyone would buy an Iranian car if they could buy a used BMW or Benz for $5000+$1500(Taxes & Tariffs) + $500 (import cost) = $7000 USD
> 
> Everyone in Iran would be driving used BMW or Benz!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 485072
> 
> 
> 
> Iran wouldn't even be able to sell the Prid at cost if used cars were allowed to enter even with a 100% Tax!!!!!!!! Iran Khodro would have gone bankrupt!
> 
> *The Iranian government could have made a bank load of money far more than Iran Khodro's entire net revenue on a yearly bases if they didn't care about people having jobs and increasing government revenue was all that they cared about simply by charging taxes on imported used cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sha ah

https://www.rferl.org/a/iran-says-it-will-build-upgrade-as-many-as-800-battle-tanks/29374561.html
*Iran Says It Will Build, Upgrade As Many As 800 Battle Tanks *

Iran’s Deputy Defense Minister Reza Mozaffarinia says Tehran has plans to manufacture or upgrade 700 to 800 battle tanks.

In remarks quoted on July 18 by Iran’s Tasnim news agency, Mozaffarinia did not specify the type of tanks he was referring to or how many would be newly built compared to how many would be upgraded.

He also did not mention a timeline for the completion of the project.

“Annually, there are 50 to 60 tanks manufactured and a sufficient budget has been allocated because the army and Revolutionary Guards have a great need," Mozaffarinia said.

The United States and European powers have long sought to curb Iran's ballistic-missile program.

But Iran’s conventional military forces are thought to be weaker than its main regional rival, Saudi Arabia.

According to the CIA's World Factbook, Iran's military expenditure as a percentage of GDP was 2.69 percent in 2015, while Saudi Arabia's was 9.86 percent in 2016.

In a December report, the International Institute for Strategic Studies predicted that Iran would modernize and rebalance its conventional forces "to reflect lessons learned in Syria."

Iranian forces have been fighting in Syria since 2012 in support of the government of President Bashar al-Assad.

*Based on reporting by Reuters and Tasnim*




sha ah said:


> Honestly I have lots of friends & family in Iran & I know people who have bought Iranian cars, Iran Khodro & Saipa and from what I hear, for the most part they're cheap & reliable. If they weren't any good, then how is Iran exporting cars & car parts to other countries ?
> 
> I also know people who have bought Iranian brands of tablets & phones & again, they're cheaper & they're very reliable. Do you have any idea how little it costs Apple to build an Apple watch ? Come on man give your head a shake, it's made in China with an American brand stamped on. I know people who have bought Samsung & Apple & then had to return them or go for the warranty because of defects.
> 
> If you can't stop yourself from worshiping overpriced & over rated American brands, then that's your own problem. In reality, not being able to buy Apple is not the end of the world. If Iranians can't afford Apple because of the depreciation of rial then they will simply buy Chinese or Iranian products. With Iranian products, they're MUCH cheaper & you actually get a warranty. It actually makes more sense if you're living in Iran. Realistically the Iranian government tried to sue for peace. They signed the nuclear deal, they gave up alot but in the end, America back stabbed Iran. Now, it is what it is. The world is not going to come to an end if you actually invest in your own countries products & workforce.
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing the price of used cars with BRAND NEW Iranian cars ? I actually believe that even without high tariffs, Iranian cars can compete with foreign imports. I mean honestly, many brand new Iranian vehicles are pretty cheap. The Pride for example is $6000 dollars. Yes it's not the best car but serious $6000... you get what you pay for. The Samand is $8000. On the other hand, many mid range models are below $15,000. I mean come on that's pretty good.





yavar said:


>


----------



## tirdad

برای تقویت گرامر زبان انگلیسی چی کار کنم؟؟؟
گرامرم خیلی ضعیفه.


----------



## Parsipride

sha ah said:


> https://www.rferl.org/a/iran-says-it-will-build-upgrade-as-many-as-800-battle-tanks/29374561.html
> *Iran Says It Will Build, Upgrade As Many As 800 Battle Tanks *
> 
> Iran’s Deputy Defense Minister Reza Mozaffarinia says Tehran has plans to manufacture or upgrade 700 to 800 battle tanks.
> 
> In remarks quoted on July 18 by Iran’s Tasnim news agency, Mozaffarinia did not specify the type of tanks he was referring to or how many would be newly built compared to how many would be upgraded.
> 
> He also did not mention a timeline for the completion of the project.
> 
> “Annually, there are 50 to 60 tanks manufactured and a sufficient budget has been allocated because the army and Revolutionary Guards have a great need," Mozaffarinia said.
> 
> The United States and European powers have long sought to curb Iran's ballistic-missile program.
> 
> But Iran’s conventional military forces are thought to be weaker than its main regional rival, Saudi Arabia.
> 
> According to the CIA's World Factbook, Iran's military expenditure as a percentage of GDP was 2.69 percent in 2015, while Saudi Arabia's was 9.86 percent in 2016.
> 
> In a December report, the International Institute for Strategic Studies predicted that Iran would modernize and rebalance its conventional forces "to reflect lessons learned in Syria."
> 
> Iranian forces have been fighting in Syria since 2012 in support of the government of President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> *Based on reporting by Reuters and Tasnim*


We are still waiting for the first one.

Meanwhile, Back at the land of Islam run by representatives of God on Earth 

*A Case Of Corruption And Embezzlement Angering Iranians *
July 18, 2018

Radio Farda





Depositors protest for their lost investments in Samen al-Hojaj financial institution, July 2018.
A court in Tehran has been silently investigating a major financial corruption case during recent weeks, reformist daily Sharq revealed on Wednesday July 18.

The case is about Samen al-Hojaj Finance and Credit Institution, one of many similar institutions that offered unusually high interest rates to investors, but failed to honor their commitments due to mishandling of funds.

Subsequently, when these institutions proved to be unable even to return the original investments, thousands of investors took to the streets staging protests almost all over Iran for nearly a year now.

Samen al-Hojaj was one of the biggest of these institutions that no one had regulated or supervised.

On Wednesday, after nine sessions at the court, the media revealed that it was an “illegal” financial institution.

It was licensed to operate in Sabzevar, a town in the province of Khorasan, where Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei was born. Nevertheless, it opened nearly 500 branches all over Iran ( Ponzi scheme in the Islamic Utopia) and managed to attract hundreds of millions of dollars from middle and working-class Iranians who wanted to make ends meet in the country’s difficult economic situation by getting some interest on their deposits.





Tehran: protesters urge financial institutions to return their money. November 2017.
Paying and receiving interest money is prohibited by the Islamic laws, however, banks and financial institutions compete with each other to pay more interest disguised under the name of “profit” to lure customers to deposit their hard-earned cash.

Some of these institutions offer up to 27% “profit” on investment in monthly instalments, for a while, that is. This comes while a normal interest rate for a short-term deposit at Iranian banks is around 6% and a long term investment would get a maximum 15%.

As the economy failed under pressure from sanctions, most institutions found it difficult to earn enough out of banking or industrial investment and pay interest to their customers.

After a year of outcry by investors that sometimes turned violent, and contributed to general protests last January and again in June, finally last week Khamenei ordered the government and Judiciary to deal with the institutions that took advantage of the people’s trust and failed to deliver their promises.

According to Sharq, Samen al-Hojaj did more than that. It lent tens of millions of dollars of investors’ money to government and military officials as well as all sorts of celebrities at an interest rate of 3% and paid astronomical salaries to some officials and their family members for work they supposedly did for the institution. ( This is what Javan Mardaneghi is all about ).  All the while they are rubbing Zoghal on their forehead and making some nonsense in the primitive savage lizard language that no one understand gives a flying f..k about. 

*One prominent Iranian journalist published pictures of a high ranking police officer and claimed he and his family were given unusually high salaries as well as very low interest loans they never repaid.*

*Sharq revealed that , in what may appear as an elaborate case of bribery or money laundering, the institutions bought a small flat in Isfahan and an equally small plot of land from the general’s family against billions of tumans each, nearly 200 times the real price of the properties. All the while people can not make ends meat . The defenders of Velayat and islam. *

Sharq also cautiously introduced some of the celebrities, including two showmen from the state TV who received unusual sums as “gifts,” loans and salaries from Samen al-Hojaj. Based on Sharq’s reporting, Samen al-Hojaj has been playing with investors’ money to buy influence that made it immune to prosecution for several years.

Iran’s hardline dominated Judiciary has so far given away the names of only three of those involved and implicated them in the case: Abolfazl Mir Ali, the institution’s managing director, his wife Robabeh Ebrahimi and a third person named Mehdi Ramezanian. The trio are reportedly under arrest but none of them have appeared before at court in any of the nine hearings so far.

Mir Ali is said to have once brandished a gun to intimidate Central Bank Governor Valliollah Seyef who refused to legalize Samen al-Hojaj as a legitimate financial organization, Iranian media reported.

Sharq reported that some 119 of his checks had bounced before he joined the institution, after a few years of working as a farmer.

Meanwhile, the Twitter account of the administration-owned daily, Iran, published an apparently recent picture of Mir Ali next to Iran’s Prosecutor-General Mohammad Jafar Montazeri and Mashad’s hardline Friday prayer leader Ahmad Alamolhoda, indicating his links and influence.

After a year of daily protests in front of failing financial institutions in Iran, it looks like Khamenei finally heard the message and ordered the Judiciary to stand up against at least this form of financial corruption.

However, what is being done, might to be too little, too late to regain the confidence of the population in the integrity of state institutions.

Nothing will come of the investigation other than some low hanging fruits as scape goats until the fake Islamic Mafia is wipe out of Iran. 













Raghfarm007 said:


> I was actually thinking about your mother.



LOL. I love internet loud mouths.... a little girl like that would be in a trouble if she speaks to me with disrispect in real life.....good thing little girls can hide in their mama´s homes.[/QUOTE]
Did you want to include your sister for the ride too bache Mullah, or are you some lost spear chucker?


----------



## sha ah

Corruption exists in every country, all over the world. What about the millions of people who lost their life savings during the 2008 recession ? What about the bailouts for mismanaged businesses ? What about the fact that the perpetrators were never punished ? 





Parsipride said:


> We are still waiting for the first one.
> 
> Meanwhile, Back at the land of Islam run by representatives of God on Earth
> 
> *A Case Of Corruption And Embezzlement Angering Iranians *
> July 18, 2018
> 
> Radio Farda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depositors protest for their lost investments in Samen al-Hojaj financial institution, July 2018.
> A court in Tehran has been silently investigating a major financial corruption case during recent weeks, reformist daily Sharq revealed on Wednesday July 18.
> 
> The case is about Samen al-Hojaj Finance and Credit Institution, one of many similar institutions that offered unusually high interest rates to investors, but failed to honor their commitments due to mishandling of funds.
> 
> Subsequently, when these institutions proved to be unable even to return the original investments, thousands of investors took to the streets staging protests almost all over Iran for nearly a year now.
> 
> Samen al-Hojaj was one of the biggest of these institutions that no one had regulated or supervised.
> 
> On Wednesday, after nine sessions at the court, the media revealed that it was an “illegal” financial institution.
> 
> It was licensed to operate in Sabzevar, a town in the province of Khorasan, where Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei was born. Nevertheless, it opened nearly 500 branches all over Iran ( Ponzi scheme in the Islamic Utopia) and managed to attract hundreds of millions of dollars from middle and working-class Iranians who wanted to make ends meet in the country’s difficult economic situation by getting some interest on their deposits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehran: protesters urge financial institutions to return their money. November 2017.
> Paying and receiving interest money is prohibited by the Islamic laws, however, banks and financial institutions compete with each other to pay more interest disguised under the name of “profit” to lure customers to deposit their hard-earned cash.
> 
> Some of these institutions offer up to 27% “profit” on investment in monthly instalments, for a while, that is. This comes while a normal interest rate for a short-term deposit at Iranian banks is around 6% and a long term investment would get a maximum 15%.
> 
> As the economy failed under pressure from sanctions, most institutions found it difficult to earn enough out of banking or industrial investment and pay interest to their customers.
> 
> After a year of outcry by investors that sometimes turned violent, and contributed to general protests last January and again in June, finally last week Khamenei ordered the government and Judiciary to deal with the institutions that took advantage of the people’s trust and failed to deliver their promises.
> 
> According to Sharq, Samen al-Hojaj did more than that. It lent tens of millions of dollars of investors’ money to government and military officials as well as all sorts of celebrities at an interest rate of 3% and paid astronomical salaries to some officials and their family members for work they supposedly did for the institution. ( This is what Javan Mardaneghi is all about ).  All the while they are rubbing Zoghal on their forehead and making some nonsense in the primitive savage lizard language that no one understand gives a flying f..k about.
> 
> *One prominent Iranian journalist published pictures of a high ranking police officer and claimed he and his family were given unusually high salaries as well as very low interest loans they never repaid.*
> 
> *Sharq revealed that , in what may appear as an elaborate case of bribery or money laundering, the institutions bought a small flat in Isfahan and an equally small plot of land from the general’s family against billions of tumans each, nearly 200 times the real price of the properties. All the while people can not make ends meat . The defenders of Velayat and islam. *
> 
> Sharq also cautiously introduced some of the celebrities, including two showmen from the state TV who received unusual sums as “gifts,” loans and salaries from Samen al-Hojaj. Based on Sharq’s reporting, Samen al-Hojaj has been playing with investors’ money to buy influence that made it immune to prosecution for several years.
> 
> Iran’s hardline dominated Judiciary has so far given away the names of only three of those involved and implicated them in the case: Abolfazl Mir Ali, the institution’s managing director, his wife Robabeh Ebrahimi and a third person named Mehdi Ramezanian. The trio are reportedly under arrest but none of them have appeared before at court in any of the nine hearings so far.
> 
> Mir Ali is said to have once brandished a gun to intimidate Central Bank Governor Valliollah Seyef who refused to legalize Samen al-Hojaj as a legitimate financial organization, Iranian media reported.
> 
> Sharq reported that some 119 of his checks had bounced before he joined the institution, after a few years of working as a farmer.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Twitter account of the administration-owned daily, Iran, published an apparently recent picture of Mir Ali next to Iran’s Prosecutor-General Mohammad Jafar Montazeri and Mashad’s hardline Friday prayer leader Ahmad Alamolhoda, indicating his links and influence.
> 
> After a year of daily protests in front of failing financial institutions in Iran, it looks like Khamenei finally heard the message and ordered the Judiciary to stand up against at least this form of financial corruption.
> 
> However, what is being done, might to be too little, too late to regain the confidence of the population in the integrity of state institutions.
> 
> Nothing will come of the investigation other than some low hanging fruits as scape goats until the fake Islamic Mafia is wipe out of Iran.
> View attachment 487186
> View attachment 487186
> View attachment 487187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I love internet loud mouths.... a little girl like that would be in a trouble if she speaks to me with disrispect in real life.....good thing little girls can hide in their mama´s homes.


Did you want to include your sister for the ride too bache Mullah, or are you some lost spear chucker?[/QUOTE]


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## illusion8

I am currently watching this guy's videos of hitchhiking through Iran. Truly mesmerizing. Iranian hospitality shown in his experiences is simply out of this world.


----------



## Parsipride

sha ah said:


> Corruption exists in every country, all over the world. What about the millions of people who lost their life savings during the 2008 recession ? What about the bailouts for mismanaged businesses ? What about the fact that the perpetrators were never punished ?
> 
> 
> You are referring to the US Great Recession. I am pointing outing corruption at the highest levels of Iranian government. US banks offered mortgages to borrowers that were not credit worthy. The funding was backed by hot money underwritten by Banks which caused them to be ridiculously leveraged which resulted in their subsequent failure.
> 
> These big Fat bankers did not go to jail( some that committed outright fraud did) because they did not break any laws. They paid back hundreds of billions of dollars in fines. When US Feds stepped in, they shut down many banks and the others that were too big were bailed out. All of them paid hefty fines, and the laws were written to have a back stop. Then came CFPB with enormous power that kept hammering banks in law suits after law suits. They were just defanged by Mr. Trump.
> 
> The banks got hammered because they new that they were loaning money to risky borrowers and at the same time they were shorting the stock market which had risen to levels not seen since the Great Depression.
> 
> These dealings were between private individuals and private banks; they were not a Ponzi Scheme backed by government individuals.
> 
> There was one Ponzi Scheme run by a Hasidic Jew names Bernie Maddof. He stole billions from jewish investors. He was arrested, his assets were confiscated and
> He is serving 150 years in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a recent banker jailed for out right fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is difference between bank fraud in US and it's 19 trillion dollar economy and the mass theft of assets of hard working Iranians by the Islamic government. There is $11 Billion dollars missing from Tehran's treasury . This Ponzi Scheme of Samen was backed by high levels of government at the detriment of hard working Iranians. Police chief getting paid off. A general getting 200 times the value for a small apartment. On and On ... Do you think you will see Khalil Baf on trial? Do think you will see the names of all of the people that were paid off in this Ponzi Scheme? You will not. You will see fake justice with some low hanging fruit getting the blame.
> 
> When you go to court in the West, you do not have to worry about your case being lost because the defendant paid off the Judge with a brand new Hyundai. You do not have to bribe everyone from the clerk on up so they will hear your case.
> Representatives of god on earth!



*Iran Says Trump Sought Meeting With President 8 Times at U.N. Last Year*

By RICK GLADSTONE

1 day ago
'That's going to be special': Tensions rise as Trump invites Putin to DC
 



© Chang W. Lee/The New York Times President Hassan Rouhani of Iran at the United Nations General Assembly last year.


Iran rejected eight requests from the United States for a meeting of their presidents at the United Nations General Assembly last year, a top Iranian official said Wednesday.

The assertion, if confirmed, suggests a previously undisclosed level of hostility among top Iranian officials toward President Trump, who has called Iran a nuclear threat, regional menace and global sponsor of terrorism. It would also suggest a previously unknown eagerness by the Trump administration for some kind of dialogue.

White House and State Department officials did not immediately respond to the Iranian assertion, made by President Hassan Rouhani’s chief of staff, Mahmoud Vaezi, at a cabinet meeting reported in Iran’s state-run news media.

“Trump asked the Iranian delegation eight times to have a meeting with the president,” Mr. Vaezi said.

Iran’s Foreign Ministry previously said an American request for a Trump-Rouhani meeting on the sidelines of the General Assembly last September had been declined. Some Iranian state media have reported that Mr. Trump even invited Mr. Rouhani for dinner during that period.

But the number of times that Mr. Trump’s requests for a meeting were rebuffed had not been reported.

Since the last General Assembly session, Mr. Trump has moved aggressively to isolate Iran, withdrawing the United States from the 2015 nuclear agreement and restoring and strengthening sanctions against the country — defying the wishes of most other United Nations member states, including close American allies. Mr. Trump also has included Iran on a list of mostly Muslim countries subjected to a ban on travel to the United States.

Iranian officials have made no secret of their contempt for Mr. Trump. Iran’s supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, has sarcastically thanked him for showing America’s “true face.”

While Iranian officials had no warm feelings toward Mr. Trump’s predecessor, Barack Obama, top diplomats from the two countries collaborated closely on the nuclear accord, which eased sanctions in return for Iran’s verifiable pledges to never acquire nuclear weapons.

Mr. Obama and Mr. Rouhani held a telephone conversation at the end of the 2013 General Assembly as the Iranian leader headed home, becoming the first leaders of their countries to speak in more than three decades and raising hopes at the time that the long-estranged relationship might improve.

Despite Mr. Trump’s antipathy toward Iran, there has always been some expectation that he would seek to engage with Iranian officials in a manner similar to how he has approached another adversary, North Korea. After a litany of bombastic threats and insults, Mr. Trump met with the North Korean leader, Kim Jong-un, in Singapore last month.

North Korea appeared to be on the mind of Mr. Vaezi in his remarks on Wednesday, in which he seemed to suggest that Mr. Kim had made a mistake.

“We have a transparent policy and clear position with regard to our relations with the U.S.,” Mr. Vaezi said. “The characteristic of this establishment and people is that they will not yield to pressure. Trump should know that Iran and its people are different from North Korea and its people.”

Some political analysts suggested that Iran’s emphasis on its rejection of Mr. Trump reflected an absolute policy of no engagement enforced by Mr. Khamenei, who has the final word on such matters and is deeply distrustful of the West — especially the United States.

“The biggest obstacle to a U.S.-Iran dialogue is not Trump but Khamenei,” said Karim Sadjadpour, a senior fellow in the Middle East program at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace. “Trump flew halfway around the world to meet with Kim Jong-un. Khamenei hasn’t left Iran since 1989.”

Since Mr. Trump repudiated the 2015 nuclear agreement with Iran two months ago, the risks that the accord will collapse have grown.

Iran has sued the United States at the International Court of Justice in an attempt to annul the restored American sanctions, which drastically limit business dealings and investments.

Iranian officials also have threatened to renounce the nuclear accord if its European partners cannot find ways to bypass the American sanctions, which threaten penalties on all countries that engage economically with Iran.

The prospects for European success suffered a setback on Wednesday when the president of the European Investment Bank said its operations would be at risk by investing in Iran.

The president, Werner Hoyer, said that while he supported European efforts to preserve the nuclear deal, Iran was a country “where we cannot play an active role,” Reuters reported.

“We have to take note of the fact that we would risk the business model of the bank if we were active in Iran,” Mr. Hoyer was quoted by Reuters as saying.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...8-times-at-un-last-year/ar-AAAhBhL?li=BBnbcA1



yavar said:


>




Mr. Khameni should enlighten us about the corruption cases engulfing Iran. Here is an Article for all of youngsters in this Forum .The brotherly Arabs , including the Palestinians, supported Saddam at the detriment of Iran and Iranians. 

Jordan, a made up of country of what was parts of Palestine, sold out other Palestinians. We are starving and taking nonsense about an issue that has nothing to do with Iran. 

*Hussein's Appeal for Iraq Wins Some Arab Support*




By William Claiborne, Washington Post Foreign Service; Correspondent Stuart Auerbach contributed to this report from Manamaand Bahrain.*September 25, 1980*

An appeal from Jordanian King Hussein for the Arab world to rally behind Iraq received some tentative responses today, further isolating Iran in the Middle East, but the Arabs appear to be far from unified on the issue.

The Jordanian monarch seized the initiative yesterday by calling for a unified Arab stand to assist Iraq in "defending its dear homeland and national soil." Jordan's ambassador in Baghdad delivered that message to President Saddam Hussein today.

While initial calls of support have involved rhetoric rather than promise of action, the Iraqi news agency said King Hassan II of Morocco told the Iraqi ambassador in Rabat that his country was "fully ready to dispatch military aid to Iraq."

While some Arab states invoked pan-Arab unity and calls for collective support of "Arab dignity," others called only for an end to hostilities so a common effort can be sustained against Israel on behalf of Palestinian nationalism.


On the more committed end of the scale, Tunisian Chedli Klibi, Arab-League secretary general, was quoted by Baghdad radio as telling the Iraqi Revolutionary Command Council in a telephone message that he fully supports Iraq's steps for "liberation of its usurped territories."

However, the Tunisian press agency, Tunis Afrique Pesse, offered a more modest version of Klibi's message, saying that he had phoned several Arab governments, including Iraq, to discuss ways of ending the fighting and calling for a cease-fire.

North Yemeni leader Col. Ali Abdallah Salih was reported to have urged Iraqi President Saddam Hussein by telephone to defend Iraqi sovereignty in the Shat-Al-Arab region and preserve "Arab dignity."

*Palestine Liberation Organization Central Committee secretary Muhammed Zuhdi Nashashibi declared revolutionary support for Iraq and "every Arab state" in regaining control of violated territory.*

*In a meeting with Iraqi Minister of Industry Tahir Tawiq, Nashashibi was quoted by Baghdad radio as denouncing the Iranian attacks and calling on Iran to recognize Iraq's rights of navigation in the Shatt-al-Arab waterway.*

Nashashibi's statement was broadcast as PLO chief Yasser Arafat went to Baghdad in an effort to mediate the dispute. Arafat is said to be planning to go on to Tehran after meeting with Saddam Hussein.

Other Arab reaction to the conflict has been muted or sometimes evenhanded as evidenced by Libyan leader Col. Muammar Qaddafi's appeal to stop the fighting and save both sides' efforts for the "battle of honor" against Israel.

King Hussein's pronouncements on Iraq, which Jordan has both supported and benefited from financially in increasing dimensions, have been by far the most supportive of any Arab leader.

In a Cabinet meeting at which the conflict dominated the agenda, Hussein was reported to have told the ministers that in light of the Iranian "aggression" against "fraternal Iraq," Arab rights cannot be relinquished "whether in Palestine, Iraq or any other Arab state." Iran is not an Arab country.

*He urged Iraq to "defend every particle of its dear Arab soil" and said Iran's "continual threats" in the Persian Gulf have served only to undermine a common stand against Israeli expansionism.*

The monarchs stand was received by the Iraqi ambassador to Jordan, Seleh Hurani, with profuse gratitude. Hurani praised King Hussein as "the noblest of the Arabs" and said Iraq is attempting to mesh its war against Iran with the goals of all Arab nations.

With Iraq a major financial supporter, Jordan has reciprocated with preferential arrangements, such as sharing port facilities at Aqaba and improving land transport to them.

The only concrete Jordanian support of Iraq's war effort to surface publicly has been making available a remote northeast airbase as a haven for Iraqi troop transport planes held in reserve.

Arab and Western diplomatic sources here noted lack of overt Syrian support for Iraq and even some expressions of sympathy for Iran. Similarly, most of the gulf states have shown signs of unwillingness to stand up and be counted, partly for fear of being drawn into the conflict.

"The knife is cutting all different ways in the Middle East, and there is a lot of uneasiness about what's going on," said a Wesern diplomat here. "There is a distinct feeling that the smart thing to do is hold your head down and hope there is a cease-fire."

The lack of unanimity over the conflict puts King Hussein in a delicate position. He has gone to some lengths to rally Arab support for Iraq, including telephone calls to Prince Fahd of Saudi Arabia and President Hafez Assad of Syria, after his talk with the Iraqi leader.

An Arab summit is scheduled to convene here in November, and the Jordanian monarch reportedly has been counting on the conference to advance his long-cherished dream of a unified Arab alternative to the Camp David peace process.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...ad50b1b/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.4f04acdec2b7


----------



## dBSPL

Hello folks, I'm sorry to interrupt the conversation.

In recent days, Turkish media reports about the transfer of Iranian national footballers Majid Hosseini and Vahid Amiri to Trabzonspor.

Can football fans give information about these two football players?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

From the day Trump was voted into office, he began threatening & antagonizing Iran & its people. Why should Iran give Trump any credibility by allowing him to meet Iran's president, especially without prior arrangements ? Trump is a Zionist stooge, nothing more. Nothing would have come out of a meeting between Trump & Rohani. Trump would have simply made stern & unreasonable demands, trying to act tough. Iran did the right thing by preventing Trump from having a platform.



Parsipride said:


> *Iran Says Trump Sought Meeting With President 8 Times at U.N. Last Year*
> 
> By RICK GLADSTONE
> 
> 1 day ago
> 'That's going to be special': Tensions rise as Trump invites Putin to DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Chang W. Lee/The New York Times President Hassan Rouhani of Iran at the United Nations General Assembly last year.
> 
> 
> Iran rejected eight requests from the United States for a meeting of their presidents at the United Nations General Assembly last year, a top Iranian official said Wednesday.
> 
> The assertion, if confirmed, suggests a previously undisclosed level of hostility among top Iranian officials toward President Trump, who has called Iran a nuclear threat, regional menace and global sponsor of terrorism. It would also suggest a previously unknown eagerness by the Trump administration for some kind of dialogue.
> 
> White House and State Department officials did not immediately respond to the Iranian assertion, made by President Hassan Rouhani’s chief of staff, Mahmoud Vaezi, at a cabinet meeting reported in Iran’s state-run news media.
> 
> “Trump asked the Iranian delegation eight times to have a meeting with the president,” Mr. Vaezi said.
> 
> Iran’s Foreign Ministry previously said an American request for a Trump-Rouhani meeting on the sidelines of the General Assembly last September had been declined. Some Iranian state media have reported that Mr. Trump even invited Mr. Rouhani for dinner during that period.
> 
> But the number of times that Mr. Trump’s requests for a meeting were rebuffed had not been reported.
> 
> Since the last General Assembly session, Mr. Trump has moved aggressively to isolate Iran, withdrawing the United States from the 2015 nuclear agreement and restoring and strengthening sanctions against the country — defying the wishes of most other United Nations member states, including close American allies. Mr. Trump also has included Iran on a list of mostly Muslim countries subjected to a ban on travel to the United States.
> 
> Iranian officials have made no secret of their contempt for Mr. Trump. Iran’s supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, has sarcastically thanked him for showing America’s “true face.”
> 
> While Iranian officials had no warm feelings toward Mr. Trump’s predecessor, Barack Obama, top diplomats from the two countries collaborated closely on the nuclear accord, which eased sanctions in return for Iran’s verifiable pledges to never acquire nuclear weapons.
> 
> Mr. Obama and Mr. Rouhani held a telephone conversation at the end of the 2013 General Assembly as the Iranian leader headed home, becoming the first leaders of their countries to speak in more than three decades and raising hopes at the time that the long-estranged relationship might improve.
> 
> Despite Mr. Trump’s antipathy toward Iran, there has always been some expectation that he would seek to engage with Iranian officials in a manner similar to how he has approached another adversary, North Korea. After a litany of bombastic threats and insults, Mr. Trump met with the North Korean leader, Kim Jong-un, in Singapore last month.
> 
> North Korea appeared to be on the mind of Mr. Vaezi in his remarks on Wednesday, in which he seemed to suggest that Mr. Kim had made a mistake.
> 
> “We have a transparent policy and clear position with regard to our relations with the U.S.,” Mr. Vaezi said. “The characteristic of this establishment and people is that they will not yield to pressure. Trump should know that Iran and its people are different from North Korea and its people.”
> 
> Some political analysts suggested that Iran’s emphasis on its rejection of Mr. Trump reflected an absolute policy of no engagement enforced by Mr. Khamenei, who has the final word on such matters and is deeply distrustful of the West — especially the United States.
> 
> “The biggest obstacle to a U.S.-Iran dialogue is not Trump but Khamenei,” said Karim Sadjadpour, a senior fellow in the Middle East program at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace. “Trump flew halfway around the world to meet with Kim Jong-un. Khamenei hasn’t left Iran since 1989.”
> 
> Since Mr. Trump repudiated the 2015 nuclear agreement with Iran two months ago, the risks that the accord will collapse have grown.
> 
> Iran has sued the United States at the International Court of Justice in an attempt to annul the restored American sanctions, which drastically limit business dealings and investments.
> 
> Iranian officials also have threatened to renounce the nuclear accord if its European partners cannot find ways to bypass the American sanctions, which threaten penalties on all countries that engage economically with Iran.
> 
> The prospects for European success suffered a setback on Wednesday when the president of the European Investment Bank said its operations would be at risk by investing in Iran.
> 
> The president, Werner Hoyer, said that while he supported European efforts to preserve the nuclear deal, Iran was a country “where we cannot play an active role,” Reuters reported.
> 
> “We have to take note of the fact that we would risk the business model of the bank if we were active in Iran,” Mr. Hoyer was quoted by Reuters as saying.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...8-times-at-un-last-year/ar-AAAhBhL?li=BBnbcA1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Khameni should enlighten us about the corruption cases engulfing Iran. Here is an Article for all of youngsters in this Forum .The brotherly Arabs , including the Palestinians, supported Saddam at the detriment of Iran and Iranians.
> 
> Jordan, a made up of country of what was parts of Palestine, sold out other Palestinians. We are starving and taking nonsense about an issue that has nothing to do with Iran.
> 
> *Hussein's Appeal for Iraq Wins Some Arab Support*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By William Claiborne, Washington Post Foreign Service; Correspondent Stuart Auerbach contributed to this report from Manamaand Bahrain.*September 25, 1980*
> 
> An appeal from Jordanian King Hussein for the Arab world to rally behind Iraq received some tentative responses today, further isolating Iran in the Middle East, but the Arabs appear to be far from unified on the issue.
> 
> The Jordanian monarch seized the initiative yesterday by calling for a unified Arab stand to assist Iraq in "defending its dear homeland and national soil." Jordan's ambassador in Baghdad delivered that message to President Saddam Hussein today.
> 
> While initial calls of support have involved rhetoric rather than promise of action, the Iraqi news agency said King Hassan II of Morocco told the Iraqi ambassador in Rabat that his country was "fully ready to dispatch military aid to Iraq."
> 
> While some Arab states invoked pan-Arab unity and calls for collective support of "Arab dignity," others called only for an end to hostilities so a common effort can be sustained against Israel on behalf of Palestinian nationalism.
> 
> 
> On the more committed end of the scale, Tunisian Chedli Klibi, Arab-League secretary general, was quoted by Baghdad radio as telling the Iraqi Revolutionary Command Council in a telephone message that he fully supports Iraq's steps for "liberation of its usurped territories."
> 
> However, the Tunisian press agency, Tunis Afrique Pesse, offered a more modest version of Klibi's message, saying that he had phoned several Arab governments, including Iraq, to discuss ways of ending the fighting and calling for a cease-fire.
> 
> North Yemeni leader Col. Ali Abdallah Salih was reported to have urged Iraqi President Saddam Hussein by telephone to defend Iraqi sovereignty in the Shat-Al-Arab region and preserve "Arab dignity."
> 
> *Palestine Liberation Organization Central Committee secretary Muhammed Zuhdi Nashashibi declared revolutionary support for Iraq and "every Arab state" in regaining control of violated territory.*
> 
> *In a meeting with Iraqi Minister of Industry Tahir Tawiq, Nashashibi was quoted by Baghdad radio as denouncing the Iranian attacks and calling on Iran to recognize Iraq's rights of navigation in the Shatt-al-Arab waterway.*
> 
> Nashashibi's statement was broadcast as PLO chief Yasser Arafat went to Baghdad in an effort to mediate the dispute. Arafat is said to be planning to go on to Tehran after meeting with Saddam Hussein.
> 
> Other Arab reaction to the conflict has been muted or sometimes evenhanded as evidenced by Libyan leader Col. Muammar Qaddafi's appeal to stop the fighting and save both sides' efforts for the "battle of honor" against Israel.
> 
> King Hussein's pronouncements on Iraq, which Jordan has both supported and benefited from financially in increasing dimensions, have been by far the most supportive of any Arab leader.
> 
> In a Cabinet meeting at which the conflict dominated the agenda, Hussein was reported to have told the ministers that in light of the Iranian "aggression" against "fraternal Iraq," Arab rights cannot be relinquished "whether in Palestine, Iraq or any other Arab state." Iran is not an Arab country.
> 
> *He urged Iraq to "defend every particle of its dear Arab soil" and said Iran's "continual threats" in the Persian Gulf have served only to undermine a common stand against Israeli expansionism.*
> 
> The monarchs stand was received by the Iraqi ambassador to Jordan, Seleh Hurani, with profuse gratitude. Hurani praised King Hussein as "the noblest of the Arabs" and said Iraq is attempting to mesh its war against Iran with the goals of all Arab nations.
> 
> With Iraq a major financial supporter, Jordan has reciprocated with preferential arrangements, such as sharing port facilities at Aqaba and improving land transport to them.
> 
> The only concrete Jordanian support of Iraq's war effort to surface publicly has been making available a remote northeast airbase as a haven for Iraqi troop transport planes held in reserve.
> 
> Arab and Western diplomatic sources here noted lack of overt Syrian support for Iraq and even some expressions of sympathy for Iran. Similarly, most of the gulf states have shown signs of unwillingness to stand up and be counted, partly for fear of being drawn into the conflict.
> 
> "The knife is cutting all different ways in the Middle East, and there is a lot of uneasiness about what's going on," said a Wesern diplomat here. "There is a distinct feeling that the smart thing to do is hold your head down and hope there is a cease-fire."
> 
> The lack of unanimity over the conflict puts King Hussein in a delicate position. He has gone to some lengths to rally Arab support for Iraq, including telephone calls to Prince Fahd of Saudi Arabia and President Hafez Assad of Syria, after his talk with the Iraqi leader.
> 
> An Arab summit is scheduled to convene here in November, and the Jordanian monarch reportedly has been counting on the conference to advance his long-cherished dream of a unified Arab alternative to the Camp David peace process.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...ad50b1b/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.4f04acdec2b7





sha ah said:


> From the day Trump was voted into office, he began threatening & antagonizing Iran & its people. Why should Iran give Trump any credibility by allowing him to meet Iran's president, especially without prior arrangements ? Trump is a Zionist stooge, nothing more. Nothing would have come out of a meeting between Trump & Rohani. Trump would have simply made stern & unreasonable demands, trying to act tough. Iran did the right thing by preventing Trump from having a platform.



https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...-ready-to-replace-total-in-south-pars-project

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iranian holding company MAPNA Group voiced readiness to take over a project on development of the country’s South Pars gas field as French company Total has backed out of its contract with Iran for fear of the US sanctions. *

*In an interview with Tasnim, CEO of MAPNA Abbas Aliabadi said his holding is prepared to carry out the unfinished project to develop phase 11 of South Pars gas field and take over the shares of Total, which has decided to back off from working with Iran under the pressure of US sanctions.

Asked about MAPNA’s ability to cover the costs of the project, he said the enterprise has no problem in financing the project, referring to the multi-billion-dollar projects completed by MAPNA.

In July 2017, Total signed a $1 billion deal to develop the South Pars gas field, south of Iran.

According to the agreement, China National Petroleum Company (CNPC) could take over Total’s 50.1 percent stake and become operator of the project if Total withdraws from Iran.

CNPC has now a 30 percent stake, while Iranian company PetroPars holds the remaining 19.9 percent.

Total announced in May that it pulls out of South Pars deal in light of a decision by US President Donald Trump to pull his country out of the 2015 Iran nuclear deal.

The US administration has announced a series of new sanctions against Iran, aimed at driving its oil exports down to zero.
*

*Iran SAIPA group made new EU 5 standard Compact Sedan Vehicle dubbed Roham - Despite American sanctions, it's full steam ahead for Iran's auto industry. This new vehicle is 100% Iranian made*








Raghfarm007 said:


> [QUOTE="
> Accomplishment of the Mullahs! Soon, people of Iran will only be able to travel with Olagh.



Are you offering the people of Iran a ride on your back??!![/QUOTE]


----------



## SubWater

dBSPL said:


> Hello folks, I'm sorry to interrupt the conversation.
> 
> In recent days, Turkish media reports about the transfer of Iranian national footballers Majid Hosseini and Vahid Amiri to Trabzonspor.
> 
> Can football fans give information about these two football players?


be careful, Majid Hosseni still has contract with Esteghlal However I think they paid money to finish contract. He is good young defender.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

SubWater said:


> be careful, Majid Hosseni still has contract with Esteghlal However I think they paid money to finish contract. He is good young defender.


Thank you. What are your thoughts about Vahid Amiri?
Today he signed a contract for two years.
What are the highlights, how is the technical capacity, a fast player?

Trabzonspor also wants to transfer Majid Hoseini and Morteza Pouraliganji.


----------



## SubWater

dBSPL said:


> Thank you. What are your thoughts about Vahid Amiri?
> Today he signed a contract for two years.
> What are the highlights, how is the technical capacity, a fast player?
> 
> Trabzonspor also wants to transfer Majid Hoseini and Morteza Pouraliganji.


Vahid Amiri crossed ball b/w pique foots in the world cup. He is good player in center of the field.
Pouraliganji is best defender of the Iran at the current time and he played next to Majid Hosieni in the world cup as two middle defender of Iran.
I hope both of Pouraliganji and Hoseini come to the one team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## drmeson

AmirPatriot said:


> Yes...



Would you PM me the address ?


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

drmeson said:


> Would you PM me the address ?



Sorry, I can't send PM's and we aren't allowed to advertise here. But maybe you can find the forum if you look it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

The Islamic AJNAVI-Anti Iranian leaders are now threatening the US and its trigger happy president with open war fare. I applaud them as long as they line up at the first line of defense. He reminds me Bob Baghdadi






*Iran's Rouhani warns Trump about 'mother of all wars'*

In Washington, U.S. officials familiar with the matter told Reuters that the Trump administration has launched an offensive of speeches and online communications meant to foment unrest and help pressure Iran to end its nuclear program and its support of militant groups. Current and former U.S. officials said the campaign paints Iranian leaders in a harsh light, at times using information that is exaggerated or contradicts other official pronouncements, including comments by previous administrations. Rouhani scoffed at Trump’s threat to halt Iranian oil exports and said Iran has a dominant position in the Gulf and the Strait of Hormuz, a major oil shipping waterway. “Anyone who understands the rudiments of politics doesn’t say ‘we will stop Iran’s oil exports’...we have been the guarantor of the regional waterway’s security throughout history,” Rouhani said, cited by the semi-official ISNA news agency. 
DUBAI (Reuters) - Iranian President Hassan Rouhani on Sunday cautioned U.S. President Donald Trump about pursuing hostile policies against Tehran, saying “America should know ... war with Iran is the mother of all wars,” but he did not rule out peace between the two countries, either. 


FILE PHOTO: Iran's President Hassan Rouhani attends a news conference at the Chancellery in Vienna, Austria July 4, 2018. REUTERS/Lisi Niesner/File Photo
Iran faces increased U.S. pressure and looming sanctions after Trump’s decision to withdraw the United States from a 2015 international deal over Iran’s nuclear program. 

Addressing a gathering of Iranian diplomats, Rouhani said: “Mr Trump, don’t play with the lion’s tail, this would only lead to regret,” the state new agency IRNA reported. 

“America should know that peace with Iran is the mother of all peace, and war with Iran is the mother of all wars,” Rouhani said, leaving open the possibility of peace between the two countries which have been at odds since the 1979 Islamic Revolution. 

“You are not in a position to incite the Iranian nation against Iran’s security and interests,” Rouhani said, in an apparent reference to reported efforts by Washington to destabilize Iran’s Islamic government. 





Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei on Saturday backed Rouhani’s suggestion that Iran may block Gulf oil exports if its own exports are halted. 

Rouhani’s apparent threat earlier this month to disrupt oil shipments from neighboring countries came in reaction to efforts by Washington to force all countries to stop buying Iranian oil. 


Iranian officials have in the past threatened to block the Strait of Hormuz in retaliation for any hostile U.S. action. 

Separately, a top Iranian military commander warned that the Trump government might be preparing to invade Iran. 

“The enemy’s behavior is unpredictable,” military chief of staff General Mohammad Baqeri said, the semi-official Tasnim news agency reported. 

“Although the current American government does not seem to speak of a military threat, according to precise information it has been trying to persuade the U.S. military to launch a military invasion (of Iran),” Baqeri said. 

Iran’s oil exports could fall by as much as two-thirds by the end of the year because of new U.S. sanctions, putting oil markets under huge strain amid supply outages elsewhere. 

Washington initially planned to totally shut Iran out of global oil markets after Trump abandoned the deal that limited Iran’s nuclear ambitions, demanding all other countries to stop buying its crude by November. 


But it has somewhat eased its stance since, saying that it may grant sanction waivers to some allies that are particularly reliant on Iranian supplies.


----------



## Cthulhu

این اپوزوسیون جمهوری اسلامی خیلی خرن
این اپوزوسیون جمهوری اسلامی خیلی بی شرفن
این اپوزوسیون جمهوری اسلامی خیلی خائنن
این اپوزوسیون جمهوری اسلامی خیلی وطن فروشن
این اپوزوسیون جمهوری اسلامی خیلی مزدورن
این اپوزوسیون جمهوری اسلامی اصلا ایرانی نیستن
این اپوزوسیون جمهوری اسلامی اپوزوسیون نیست پفیوزوسیونه
آی ملت ایران با حرفای این پفیوزوسیون، خودتون با دستای خودتون خودتون رو بدبخت نکنید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

yavar said:


>


Islamist regime knows where they're (their base), knows who supports them (KRG).. however they don't do anything against them. No missiles fired towards these dogs, no attack drones sent to their bases. Why?


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Bahram Esfandiari said:


>


Khayemani and islamic republic are actively supporting separatism by their puppet MP's like Nader Ghazipour and separatist clerics who are appointed by khayemani. 
Further by weakening of Iranian identity they have made separatist and anti-Iranian enemies confident and courageous.
They are following the same path of another internationalist "communist-ummah" seeker Tito before yugoslavia fell apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

The non-Iranian, Iranian hating, foreign Clerics and their henchmen are spewing their venom to destroy the Great Iranian nation by instigating war. Maybe we can ask Israhel to relocate them to the UK like they did to the white helmets in Syria.

*Trump Blasts Iran's Rouhani: "Never, Ever Threaten The US Or Suffer Consequences Few Have Ever Suffered Before"*

President Donald Trump launched a new verbal attack against Iran's president Rouhani, vowing "consequences the likes of which few have ever suffered before" if Hassan Rouhani continues threatening America in a late-night Sunday all caps tweet.

In the tweet, addressed to Rouhani, Trump said, “To Iranian President Rouhani: NEVER, EVER THREATEN THE UNITED STATES AGAIN OR YOU WILL SUFFER CONSEQUENCES THE LIKES OF WHICH FEW THROUGHOUT HISTORY HAVE EVER SUFFERED BEFORE. WE ARE NO LONGER A COUNTRY THAT WILL STAND FOR YOUR DEMENTED WORDS OF VIOLENCE & DEATH. BE CAUTIOUS!”


Trump's threat was in response to the earlier warning by Iranian President Hassan Rouhani, who on Sunday warned the US not to provoke Iran or halt Iranian oil exports, saying that "Americans must understand well that peace with Iran is the mother of all peace, and *war with Iran is the mother of all wars*" adding that “it would only lead to regret."


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Khayemani and islamic republic are actively supporting separatism by their puppet MP's like Nader Ghazipour and separatist clerics who are appointed by khayemani.
> Further by weakening of Iranian identity they have made separatist and anti-Iranian enemies confident and courageous.
> They are following the same path of another internationalist "communist-ummah" seeker Tito before yugoslavia fell apart.



The Islamic Republic has been around for 39 years and Khamenei has been leader for 30 years. If he was interested in dividing Iran up he would have done it by now instead of vigorously defending Iran's sovereign integrity from all kinds of foreign threats.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> The Islamic Republic has been around for 39 years and Khamenei has been leader for 30 years. If he was interested in dividing Iran up he would have done it by now instead of vigorously defending Iran's sovereign integrity from all kinds of foreign threats.


He's indirectly and unknowingly causing separatism. They're following the path of communists in attacking and destroying Iranian culture. We know the crimes of soviet union and stalin against Iranian identity and unity.
Islamic republic is wiping out pre-islamic history and is giving place to panturkists, you deny? I can show you clips of high ranking islamists attacking Iranian identity. Khayehayemani is aware of this. We cannot and will not tolerate this forever, a (forced) change is coming inside Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> He's indirectly and unknowingly causing separatism. They're following the path of communists in attacking and destroying Iranian culture. We know the crimes of soviet union and stalin against Iranian identity and unity.
> Islamic republic is wiping out pre-islamic history and is giving place to panturkists, you deny? I can show you clips of high ranking islamists attacking Iranian identity. Khayehayemani is aware of this. We cannot and will not tolerate this forever, a (forced) change is coming inside Iran.



It has been a direct assault. The Bolsheviks were fake Ashkenazi Jews who hated Christian Russians . They not only butchered millions of Christians, but they attacked the core of the culture by preventing Christianity. They only accepted atheism.

In Iran, the islamists are forcing the culture of the illiterate, savage, lizard eating bedouins whom happen to be their half cousins on our people.

The same thing is happening in Turkey. You have a thief under the banner of Islam, destroying the Turks slowly but surely. A true Muslim who helped facilitate the slaughter of millions of Syrians across the border all the while he plundered their national wealth .

They are a lot of similarities between
ISIL( Illiterate Savage Islamic Lizard eating sub-humans )and the Mullas .

These tribal laws were written to punish these sub-humans which were a hybrid of an Ape, Camel, and desert nomads. When you cut the lizard's tale it grows back. Addiction is a disease You can no hang an addict hope to cure him. In sum, you can not apply the rule of the jungle to Iranians ,and you cannot speak philosophy with an Ape. 

Russia= (Fake Jews pushing their Christian hating ideology of Atheism) Putin saved Russia.
Iran= Islamists pushing the culture of the savage and illiterate bedouins on Iranians out of pure hate. We are hopeful that we can get rid of this backward ideology once and for all.
Europe and US=Fake Jews (hiding under liberalism) pushing homosexuality, athesim, and the Islamification out of their pure hatred for the Christian European.



Bahram Esfandiari said:


> The Islamic Republic has been around for 39 years and Khamenei has been leader for 30 years. If he was interested in dividing Iran up he would have done it by now instead of vigorously defending Iran's sovereign integrity from all kinds of foreign threats.




You are so naive. If he was protecting Iran, he would first stop by allowing the plundering and theft of the nation by his henchmen . Until we see billionaire mullahs hanging in Irans streets from Cranes for their theft and rape, and all the money that they have stolen returned to the national coffers, it is all a smoke and mirror show. I have yet to see a Mullah having his hand cut off in a public square for petty theft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Parsipride said:


> It has been a direct assault. The Bolsheviks were fake Ashkenazi Jews who hated Christian Russians . They not only butchered millions of Christians, but they attacked the core of the culture by preventing Christianity. They only accepted atheism.
> 
> In Iran, the islamists are forcing the culture of the illiterate, savage, lizard eating bedouins whom happen to be their half cousins on our people.
> 
> The same thing is happening in Turkey. You have a thief under the banner of Islam, destroying the Turks slowly but surely. A true Muslim who helped facilitate the slaughter of millions of Syrians across the border all the while he plundered their national wealth .
> 
> They are a lot of similarities between ISIS and the Mullas .
> 
> Russia= (Fake Jews pushing their Christian hating ideology of Atheism) Putin saved Russia.
> Iran= Islamists pushing the culture of the savage and illiterate bedouins on Iranians out of pure hate. We are hopeful that we can get rid of this backward ideology once and for all.
> Europe and US=Fake Jews (hiding under liberalism) pushing homosexuality, athesim, and the Islamification out of their pure hatred for the Christian European.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so naive. If he was protecting Iran, he would first stop by allowing the plundering and theft of the nation by his henchmen . Until we see billionaire mullahs hanging in Irans streets from Cranes for their theft and rape, and all the money that they have stolen returned to the national coffers, it is all a smoke and mirror show.


many Jews joined the Tudeh party and advocated for communism. Even though Jews comprised less than 2 percent of Iranian population, almost fifty percent of the members of the Tudeh party were Jewish. Tudeh party was the only party among the Iranian political parties that accepted Jews with open arms. Most writers for publications of the Tudeh party were Jewish. Furthermore, many Iranian Jews viewed communism as a Jewish movement since many leading members of the communist revolution in Russia were Jewish and were looked upon favorably by Persian Jews.







Yousef Cohen, last Jewish representative of Iranian Senate describes in his memoirs that Shah became suspicious of Jewish community in his final years because most of the international criticism about lack of freedom in Iran and military style of government came from Jewish authors. Furthermore, the writer for the influential and highly publicized book, fall of 77 (probably Crash of 79 by Paul Erdman mistakenly called 77 by Cohen), which predicted the fall of Shah a few years prior to his demise was Jewish. Shah, according to Cohen, displayed a remarkable intolerance and annoyance by the Jewish community in has last annual visit in March 1978 with the community leaders. Cohen describes that Shah believed that there is an international Jewish conspiracy against him to end his reign as the king.

During the Iranian revolution, many Iranian Jews joined the revolutionaries in order to lose their Jewish identity and be part of the utopia that the revolution promised. In summer of 1979, 7000 Jews protested against the Shah in Ashura protests. Other estimates puts the Jewish participants in the protests as high as 12000. Almost all the religious leaders of the Jewish community such as Yedidia Shofet, Uriel Davidi, David Shofet, Yosef Hamadani Cohen, Rabbi Baalnes, Rabbi Yadegaran participated in the protests. Other non religious leaders of the Persian Jewish community such as Aziz Daneshrad, Haroun Yashayaei, Yaghoub Barkhordar, Hoshang Melamed, Manuchehr Eliasi and Farangis Hasidim also participated in the protests.

Leaders of the Jewish community such as Yosef Hamadani Cohen and Yedidia Shofet were instrumental in managing the collaborations between the Jews and the revolutionaries.

The most important Jewish supporters of the revolution were in "Association of Jewish Iranian Intellectuals" (Jameye-roshanfekran-e-yahudi or *AJII*). In 1978 AJII's magazine, Tammuz, started writing in support of the revolution. Its writers were not limited to Persian Jews but also included prominent non-Jewish revolutionaries such as Mir Hosein Mousaviand Zahra Rahnavard. Most of the Jewish community at the time were supporters of the Tudeh Party and leaned towards communism and AJII was trying to push them more towards traditional religious beliefs. AJII's charter was very close to the ideals of the revolution. It declared that AJII was at war with imperialism in its all forms, including Zionism. Furthermore, AJII's charter declared that the organization is at war with racism including antisemitism.

Tehran's only Jewish hospital, run by Dr. Sapir, was instrumental in helping the wounded revolutionaries. At the time most of the public hospitals would report the wounded revolutionaries to SAVAK but Dr. Sapir's hospital was the only hospital that was treating them without informing the SAVAK agents. Dr. Sapir hospital's actions were so instrumental that Ayatollah Khomeini himself wrote a personal note thanking the hospital for its help after the revolution succeeded.

In November 1978, leaders of the Jewish community met with Ayatollah Taleqani and pledge their support for the revolution. In late 1978, leaders of the Jewish community met with Ayatollah Khomeini in Paris and declared their support for the revolution






On 18 May 1979 a group of Zionist leaders went to Iranian embassy in Washington and met with Iranian delegates. In this meeting Ali Agoh, the Iranian representative described that the Iranian government does not believe that Iranian Zionists are traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> many Jews joined the Tudeh party and advocated for communism. Even though Jews comprised less than 2 percent of Iranian population, almost fifty percent of the members of the Tudeh party were Jewish. Tudeh party was the only party among the Iranian political parties that accepted Jews with open arms. Most writers for publications of the Tudeh party were Jewish. Furthermore, many Iranian Jews viewed communism as a Jewish movement since many leading members of the communist revolution in Russia were Jewish and were looked upon favorably by Persian Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousef Cohen, last Jewish representative of Iranian Senate describes in his memoirs that Shah became suspicious of Jewish community in his final years because most of the international criticism about lack of freedom in Iran and military style of government came from Jewish authors. Furthermore, the writer for the influential and highly publicized book, fall of 77 (probably Crash of 79 by Paul Erdman mistakenly called 77 by Cohen), which predicted the fall of Shah a few years prior to his demise was Jewish. Shah, according to Cohen, displayed a remarkable intolerance and annoyance by the Jewish community in has last annual visit in March 1978 with the community leaders. Cohen describes that Shah believed that there is an international Jewish conspiracy against him to end his reign as the king.
> 
> During the Iranian revolution, many Iranian Jews joined the revolutionaries in order to lose their Jewish identity and be part of the utopia that the revolution promised. In summer of 1979, 7000 Jews protested against the Shah in Ashura protests. Other estimates puts the Jewish participants in the protests as high as 12000. Almost all the religious leaders of the Jewish community such as Yedidia Shofet, Uriel Davidi, David Shofet, Yosef Hamadani Cohen, Rabbi Baalnes, Rabbi Yadegaran participated in the protests. Other non religious leaders of the Persian Jewish community such as Aziz Daneshrad, Haroun Yashayaei, Yaghoub Barkhordar, Hoshang Melamed, Manuchehr Eliasi and Farangis Hasidim also participated in the protests.
> 
> Leaders of the Jewish community such as Yosef Hamadani Cohen and Yedidia Shofet were instrumental in managing the collaborations between the Jews and the revolutionaries.
> 
> The most important Jewish supporters of the revolution were in "Association of Jewish Iranian Intellectuals" (Jameye-roshanfekran-e-yahudi or *AJII*). In 1978 AJII's magazine, Tammuz, started writing in support of the revolution. Its writers were not limited to Persian Jews but also included prominent non-Jewish revolutionaries such as Mir Hosein Mousaviand Zahra Rahnavard. Most of the Jewish community at the time were supporters of the Tudeh Party and leaned towards communism and AJII was trying to push them more towards traditional religious beliefs. AJII's charter was very close to the ideals of the revolution. It declared that AJII was at war with imperialism in its all forms, including Zionism. Furthermore, AJII's charter declared that the organization is at war with racism including antisemitism.
> 
> Tehran's only Jewish hospital, run by Dr. Sapir, was instrumental in helping the wounded revolutionaries. At the time most of the public hospitals would report the wounded revolutionaries to SAVAK but Dr. Sapir's hospital was the only hospital that was treating them without informing the SAVAK agents. Dr. Sapir hospital's actions were so instrumental that Ayatollah Khomeini himself wrote a personal note thanking the hospital for its help after the revolution succeeded.
> 
> In November 1978, leaders of the Jewish community met with Ayatollah Taleqani and pledge their support for the revolution. In late 1978, leaders of the Jewish community met with Ayatollah Khomeini in Paris and declared their support for the revolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 18 May 1979 a group of Zionist leaders went to Iranian embassy in Washington and met with Iranian delegates. In this meeting Ali Agoh, the Iranian representative described that the Iranian government does not believe that Iranian Zionists are traitors.



It is the Jewish way . They always control the news and media in order to manipulate the sheep. Who authored this article?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Parsipride said:


> It is the Jewish way . They always control the news and media in order to manipulate the sheep. Who authored this article?


This is written in wikipedia, but the sources are also available. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Jews_in_Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*تحویل 10 جنگنده اورهال شده کامل به نیرهوایی سپاه*

http://www.iran-daily.com/News/218839.html

*Iran unveils quantum-safe communications technology laboratory*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*اعتراف سپاه به داشتن موشک کروز هوا به زمین نقطه زن با برد 1500 کیلومتر

آینده‌ای نزدیک سامانه‌ موشک‌های هوا به زمین کروز نقطه زن با برد هزار و ۵۰۰ کیلومتر روی این جنگنده بمب افکن‌ها نصب خواهد شد.

http://www.sarpoosh.com/politics/defense-news/defense-news970500874.html*


----------



## Parsipride

skyshadow said:


> View attachment 488548
> View attachment 488549
> View attachment 488550
> View attachment 488551
> View attachment 488552
> View attachment 488553
> View attachment 488554
> View attachment 488555
> View attachment 488556
> View attachment 488557
> View attachment 488558
> 
> 
> *تحویل 10 جنگنده اورهال شده کامل به نیرهوایی سپاه*
> 
> http://www.iran-daily.com/News/218839.html
> 
> *Iran unveils quantum-safe communications technology laboratory*



Another outstanding achievement of IRI! Overhauling 1960’s Soviet Aircraft. I am 
Sure this game changing move will give the Mullahs more bargaining power , and all the Ape/Camel Sub-humans are now losing sleep. Americans will have to rethink their battle plans .


----------



## sha ah

Parsipride said:


> Another outstanding achievement of IRI! Overhauling 1960’s Soviet Aircraft. I am
> Sure this game changing move will give the Mullahs more bargaining power , and all the Ape/Camel Sub-humans are now losing sleep. Americans will have to rethink their battle plans .



**************************************************
In regards to your comment about Iran restoring the SU-22's
**************************************************

Yes they're old & arguably obsolete & yes they're not going to stand up to F-22's or even F-16's but who knows, Iran will probably send them to Syria. If I'm not mistaken Iran can build these from scratch although they don't seem to be too interested in doing so. On a side note, China has almost 400 J-7's, which are similar to the SU-22

I mean, they are cheap, easy to maintain & great for ground strikes. Iran is also modifying them to be able to launch cruise missiles with a range of 1500 KM. That's pretty good. I mean how many countries in the world can overhaul jets without any foreign assistance & then modify them to launch cruise missiles, which Iran also builds from scratch. How many nations can build cruise missiles ? tanks ? jets ? Only 9 countries in the world can put satellites in space by themselves. Iran is one of them.

After 2020,the UN sanctions which prohibit Iran from buying new offensive weapons will come to an end. Russia & Iran have already signed a deal for Iran to purchase more than 100 brand new Russian jets, including SU-30's, with technology transfers, which will be produced in Iran.

Recently Iran's military announced that they will be building 800 new Karrar tanks. Iran's military is slowly but surely modernizing.



Parsipride said:


> It has been a direct assault. The Bolsheviks were fake Ashkenazi Jews who hated Christian Russians . They not only butchered millions of Christians, but they attacked the core of the culture by preventing Christianity. They only accepted atheism.
> 
> In Iran, the islamists are forcing the culture of the illiterate, savage, lizard eating bedouins whom happen to be their half cousins on our people.
> 
> 
> The same thing is happening in Turkey. You have a thief under the banner of Islam, destroying the Turks slowly but surely. A true Muslim who helped facilitate the slaughter of millions of Syrians across the border all the while he plundered their national wealth .
> 
> They are a lot of similarities between
> ISIL( Illiterate Savage Islamic Lizard eating sub-humans )and the Mullas .
> 
> These tribal laws were written to punish these sub-humans which were a hybrid of an Ape, Camel, and desert nomads. When you cut the lizard's tale it grows back. Addiction is a disease You can no hang an addict hope to cure him. In sum, you can not apply the rule of the jungle to Iranians ,and you cannot speak philosophy with an Ape.
> 
> Russia= (Fake Jews pushing their Christian hating ideology of Atheism) Putin saved Russia.
> Iran= Islamists pushing the culture of the savage and illiterate bedouins on Iranians out of pure hate. We are hopeful that we can get rid of this backward ideology once and for all.
> Europe and US=Fake Jews (hiding under liberalism) pushing homosexuality, athesim, and the Islamification out of their pure hatred for the Christian European.
> 
> 
> You are so naive. If he was protecting Iran, he would first stop by allowing the plundering and theft of the nation by his henchmen . Until we see billionaire mullahs hanging in Irans streets from Cranes for their theft and rape, and all the money that they have stolen returned to the national coffers, it is all a smoke and mirror show. I have yet to see a Mullah having his hand cut off in a public square for petty theft.





******************************************************************
In response to your comment about Purely Iranian identity vs Shia Islamic identity
******************************************************************

I understand where you're coming from but Shia Islam is deeply embedded within the genome of Iran's DNA. That doesn't mean that it's impossible for a secular, nationalist Iranian government to come to power one day since Iranians are very patriotic & nationalist to begin with. But right now, whether you like it or hate it, there are LOTS of devout Shia Muslims in Iran and in any case, the government seem to be using the religion as a way of spreading its influence throughout the middle east. Realistically I don't think Persian or Iranian nationalism would work nearly as well when it comes to Iran spreading its influence to Arab countries.







*******************************************
In response to your comment about corruption in Iran
*******************************************

https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...nistry-industry-arrests-managers-jahromi.html

*Iran arrests top state managers as anti-corruption drive forges ahead*

Several top managers at Iran's Ministry of Industry, Mine and Trade have been put behind bars as the nation increasingly discovers that rampant corruption is a major cause behind the current economic turmoil.

Judiciary spokesman Gholam-Hossein Mohseni Ejei announced that at least five top managers at the ministry were arrested — four of whom are now in custody. The arrests were apparently made in connection to vehicle import fraud and the abuse of the official rate currency offered at the lower level of 42,000 rials per US dollar.

Vehicle imports have long been seen as monopolized by well-connected, mafia-style corporations, which have benefited from the rial devaluation and enjoyed government privileges. Ejei went into further detail by publicly naming the director general of Iran's Trade Promotion Organization and one of his deputies as two of those arrested. "The prosecutors have been ordered to speed up the probe, show no leniency to the defendants and disregard their positions," he added.

According to Ejei, the crackdown was launched after the prosecutor general requested from the Central Bank of Iran a list of the vehicle importers given access to official rate hard currency. He also raised the question of whether the Central Bank's granting of currency to the private companies was a lawful decision amid the current market turbulence.

The controversy over fraudulent importers began more than a month ago when Iran's youngest Cabinet member, Minister of Communications and Information Technology Mohammad Javad Azari Jahromi, initiated a daring campaign by unveiling a list of cell phone importers that had enjoyed official rate currency but apparently fleeced customers by setting prices on the basis of black market rates, which are roughly twice as high. However, Azari Jahromi himself has come under fire from some quarters amid claims that his ministry emboldened a lot of the very same cell phone companies.

Minister of Industry, Mine and Trade Mohammad Shariatmadari was one of the very first within President Hassan Rouhani’s administration who not only did not applaud the young minister's bold move but even stood against it. "What the minister did was not good and only caused market turbulence. I'm not going to follow suit," Shariatmadari said, suggesting that he would not release a similar list in his ministry. Shariatmadari insisted that it was the Central Bank's responsibility to offer the list of the recipients of official rate hard currency and that such a revelation would be tantamount to declaring war on the private sector. "We will make decisions based on our God-given reason — decisions that will best serve our economy," he said.

These remarks sparked a verbal exchange between the two officials. "I have to say with the faith in my heart that is based on the God-given reason that corruption is like a termite [that erodes] the country's economy and serves as a destabilizing factor. … We need to grip the bull of corruption by the horns," Azari Jahromi tweeted back, digging in his heels. This move, amid mounting public pressure and a directive issued by Rouhani, made the reluctant industry minister finally give in and join the campaign at last.

The way the two ministers addressed corruption has highlighted the differences between two generations of officials in the Islamic Republic. Shariatmadari, to many, represents the traditional official who runs the institution under his command with conservatism, while Jahromi is seen as a forerunner of outspoken officials who are ready to take risks and find popularity in their openness with the public.

In the face of Iran's multiple economic woes, one quick remedy is offering space to young managers who are trying to address corruption. This is also one reason that has led to calls for Rouhani to "mend" his Cabinet and his economic team in particular, including Shariatmadari.



yavar said:


>


This is being funded by the USA, Israel & Saudi Arabia. No doubt about it. Recently a group of Kurdish militias infiltrated through Iran's border area & put up a Kurdish flag at the center of town. Before that, PJAK launched an ambush attack & killed 11 Iranian border guards / IRGC allegedly in response to Iran assassinating several Kurdish leaders ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020659374945996800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021340614439448576
Of course Iran responded with force 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021406238087819272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021622307515781120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*International Biology Olympiad 2018*

*What is the IBO?*

The "International Biology Olympiad e.V." (IBO) is an association that organizes a yearly Biology competition for secondary school students, who are winners of their respective National Biology Olympiad.

Their skills in tackling biological problems, and dealing with biological experiments are tested. Interest in biology, inventiveness, creativity and perseverance are necessary.


International Biology Olympiad 2018, Tehran








Spoiler: Links



http://ibo2018.org/filemanager/userfiles/Result/Final_1.png

http://www.ibo2018.org/articles/results/27-55


▲ Gold and Silver medals: International Biology Olympiad 2018, Tehran









Spoiler: Links



http://ibo2018.org/filemanager/userfiles/Result/Final_2.png

http://www.ibo2018.org/articles/results/27-55


▲ Bronze medals: International Biology Olympiad 2018, Tehran

*1st Rank:* Vietnam, Nguyen Phuong Thao
*2nd Rank:* China, Yuchen Yao
*3rd Rank:* Chinese Taipei, Yun-Chen Chen

*4th Rank:* Iran, Parmida Sadat-Pezeshki


http://www.ibo2018.org/articles/results/27-55


----------



## skyshadow

Parsipride said:


> Another outstanding achievement of IRI! Overhauling 1960’s Soviet Aircraft. I am
> Sure this game changing move will give the Mullahs more bargaining power , and all the Ape/Camel Sub-humans are now losing sleep. Americans will have to rethink their battle plans .


----------



## Navigator

Parsipride said:


> Another outstanding achievement of IRI! Overhauling 1960’s Soviet Aircraft. Sure this game changing move will give the Mullahs more bargaining power , and all the Ape/Camel Sub-humans are now losing sleep. Americans will have to rethink their battle plans .



These ex-Iraqi Su-22M4 were produced in second half of 1980s, overall production of the Su-22 in USSR were ceased only in 1990. It's good jet for CAS missions with use of guided and unguided munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Parsipride said:


> Another outstanding achievement of IRI! Overhauling 1960’s Soviet Aircraft. I am
> Sure this game changing move will give the Mullahs more bargaining power , and all the Ape/Camel Sub-humans are now losing sleep. Americans will have to rethink their battle plans .


Well su-22 is a fast airplane and can fly high . the problem of it is maneuverability and old system . 
But to be honest if they managed to upgrade its internal so its no able to use those equipment in the picture then it can be an ok platform for ground attack missions.


----------



## Cthulhu

.ما باید تاپیک درست کنیم درباره کردهای کردستان شمالی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Cthulhu said:


> .ما باید تاپیک درست کنیم درباره کردهای کردستان شمالی


این ها دارن از باختی که تو منطقه به خصوص سوریه دادن دیوونه میشن.
این همه خرج کنی و کلی اعتبار از دست بدی و دو سه ملیون ریشو بدبو تکفیری وارد کشورت بشن.
زیاد سخت نگیر
برای من به شخصه ترک و فارس و عرب و کرد نداره هممون با هم برادریم بجز وهابی های عوضی که میتونن از هر قومیتی باشن.


----------



## Parsipride

The Mullas must have been told " the money you stole will be safe in our banks, just take off the bed sheets of your heads and Israhel will facilitate your exist to the UK. There is one catch, you must play nice with your half inbred ape/camel cousins from the white helmets". " We will destroy Iran as promised. do not forget to sign over the rights to the oil fields for the next hundred years"

*US Preparing To Bomb Iran's Nuclear Capabilities As Soon As Next Month: Report*


As the White House convenes a policy meeting on Iran Thursday involving senior Pentagon officials and cabinet advisers under national security adviser John Bolton, and after a week of intense saber-rattling by President Donald Trump and his Iranian counterpart Hassan Rouhani, a new bombshell report by Australia's ABC says the White House is drawing up plans to strike Iran's alleged nuclear facilities as early as next month. 

Senior figures in the Australia's Turnbull government have told the ABC they believe the US is prepared to bomb Iran's nuclear capability. The bombing could be as early as next month. —ABC report

Crucially, Australia is part of the so-called "Five Eyes" global intelligence partners which includes the US, UK, Australia, Canada and New Zealand, and plays in a key role in hosting top-secret facilities that guide American spy satellites. 

According to the breaking report, ABC [Australian Broadcasting Corporation] has learned the following based on statements of key senior defense and intelligence officials:






Senior Government figures have told the ABC they believe the Trump administration is prepared to bomb Iran

They say Australian defence facilities would likely play a role in identifying possible targets

But another senior source, in security, emphasizes there is a difference between providing intelligence and "active targeting"








The report cites high level Aussie government officials who say that secretive Australian defense and intelligence facilities would likely cooperate with the United States and Britain in identifying targets in a strike on Iran. 

One particular facility, the Pine Gap joint defense facility in the Northern Territory, would play a significant targeting role in joint US-led strikes on Iran, according to the report, it's "considered crucial among the so-called 'Five Eyes' intelligence partners... for its role in directing American spy satellites."

And further, other agencies are expected to play a role:

Analysts from the little-known spy agency Australian Geospatial-Intelligence Organisation would also be expected to play a part.

Canada would be unlikely to play a role in any military action in Iran, nor would the smallest Five Eyes security partner New Zealand, sources said.

However, though officials speaking to ABC on condition of anonymity say intelligence plans for targeting suspected Iran nuke sites have begun, Australia's foreign ministry is still seeking to avoid war through intense diplomatic efforts. 

"Australia is urging Iran to be a force for peace and stability in the region," Foreign Minister Julie Bishop told ABC's AM program on Thursday.

The report comes after President Trump's all caps twitter tirade on Sunday which warned Iran to "NEVER, EVER THREATEN THE UNITED STATES AGAIN OR YOU WILL SUFFER CONSEQUENCES THE LIKES OF WHICH FEW THROUGHOUT HISTORY HAVE EVER SUFFERED BEFORE..."

developing...

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-07-26/australian-defense-officials-say-trump-prepared-bomb-iran


----------



## Cthulhu

SubWater said:


> این ها دارن از باختی که تو منطقه به خصوص سوریه دادن دیوونه میشن.
> این همه خرج کنی و کلی اعتبار از دست بدی و دو سه ملیون ریشو بدبو تکفیری وارد کشورت بشن.
> زیاد سخت نگیر
> برای من به شخصه ترک و فارس و عرب و کرد نداره هممون با هم برادریم بجز وهابی های عوضی که میتونن از هر قومیتی باشن.


آقایون برداشتن تاپیک درست کردن با عنوان "ترک های ایران" و توش مقالات سایت الاربیه متعلق به آل سقوط حرومزاده رو کپی پیست کردن، بعد اون مدیر حرومزاده شون با پررویی هر چه تمام تر برداشته اسم تاپیک رو تغییر داده به "ترک های آذربایجان جنوبی". آذربایجان جنوبی دیگه کجاست؟ گویا این فروم یه سری قوانین داره که برا بقیه است اما به نئوعثمانی ها که می رسه اینا آزادن هر کار می خوان بکنن. قبرس شمالی، ترکستان شرقی، حالا هم آذربایجان جنوبی. نشستن با پر رویی هر چه تمام تر از تو کشورهای دیگران برا خودشون کشور در آوردن. نئوعثمانی ها "آذربایجان جنوبی" می خوان؟ باشه، ما هم با قیف "کردستان شمالی" رو به حلقشون خواهیم ریخت. می بینیم کی موفق تر خواهد بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

https://www.npr.org/2018/07/10/6278...ter-arrest-of-teenager-for-social-media-posts

Is this news true ??


----------



## Hack-Hook

07_SeppDietrich said:


> https://www.npr.org/2018/07/10/6278...ter-arrest-of-teenager-for-social-media-posts
> 
> Is this news true ??


Sleeping time .
The teenager right now is in turkey.


----------



## Parsipride

Another milestone which is the result of theft of national wealth by the Mullas and their clans. The interesting part is that the devastating figures were released by non other than Ministry of Roads and Urban Development head Abbas Akhoundi. 

Mr. Khamenaee and his clan should return the stolen money back to Iran to build affordable housing for Iranians .
*Homelessness On The Rise As Economic Pressures Draw Jobseekers To Cities*

*




Iran -- An Iranian homeless sleeping outdoor.
*
The latest official statistics show that 19 million Iranian homeless live in slums on the outskirts of major cities.

The figure comes from a recent report released by the Ministry of Roads and Urban Development. Ministry head Abbas Akhoundi has cited the figure of 19 million urban homeless in the past, a number that represents nearly 24 percent of the country’s population.

The number of homeless people living on the margins of major urban areas has increased dramatically in the last few years. In 2016 the number was estimated at 12-13 million. At the time, the director of the State Welfare Organization of Iran, Anoushiravan Mohesni Bandpei, warned “The emergence of slums, in addition to unemployment, are major threats to Iran.”

Other officials have also warned about the expansion of these suburban shanty towns, where homeless live in tents, shipping containers, and other makeshift hovels, noting that the problem must be urgently addressed.

The number of cities with suburban slums has also increased, from 2,700 in 2016 to 3,000 in 2018.

According to a report published last March by the Statistical Center of the Islamic Republic, “Ten thousand families live in tents or in makeshift huts, shacks, and hovels across Iran.”

The statistics on Iran’s homeless population presented by different government agencies vary significantly, but all agree the problem is getting worse.

The urban homeless problem had already become so pernicious three years ago that Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei ordered all three branches of government to “immediately” address it.

Tehran’s reformist MP and member of the parliament’s Social Commission, Alireza Mahjoub, has said the homelessness problem is a result of poor economic conditions forcing people to move to the outskirts of the urban areas in search of work. He says no organization has presented a serious plan to tackle the problem.

https://en.radiofarda.com/a/homeles...sures-draw-jobseekers-to-cities/29393773.html


----------



## Zathura



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## like_a_boss

: ))))))))






: ))))))))






@Serpentine dadash khaheshan democracio reayat kono in posto pak nakon inja ham chill thread hastesh mamnun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Daste Daste Golhayeh yasaman, indeed! 

*Iran currency extends record fall as U.S. sanctions loom*
DUBAI (Reuters) - Iran’s currency hit a new record low on Sunday, dropping past 100,000 rials to the U.S. dollar as Iranians brace for Aug. 7 when Washington is due to reimpose a first lot of economic sanctions. 


A money changer poses for the camera with a U.S hundred dollar bill (R) and the amount being given when converting it into Iranian rials (L), at a currency exchange shop in Tehran's business district, Iran, January 20, 2016. REUTERS/Raheb Homavandi/TIMA 
In May, the United States pulled out of a 2015 deal between world powers and Tehran under which international sanctions were lifted in return for curbs on its nuclear programme. 

Washington decided to reimpose sanctions upon its withdrawal, accusing it of posing a security threat. It has told countries they must halt imports of Iranian oil from Nov. 4 or face U.S. financial measures. 

On Sunday, the rial plunged to 112,000 on the unofficial market, down from about 97,500 rials on Saturday, according to foreign exchange website Bonbast.com. Other websites said the dollar was exchanged between 108,500 and 116,000 rials. 

SPONSORED

The rial has lost about half of its value since April because of a weak economy, financial difficulties at local banks and heavy demand for dollars among Iranians who fear the effects of sanctions. 

The central bank blamed “enemies” for the fall of the currency and a rapid rise in the prices of gold coins and the judiciary said 29 people had been arrested on charges that carry the death penalty. 

“The recent developments in the foreign exchange and gold markets are largely due to a conspiracy by enemies with the aim of exacerbating economic problems and causing public anxiety,” the central bank said in a statement read on state television. 

Judiciary spokesman Gholamhossein Mohseni Ejei told state television: “29 people have been arrested for economic disruption and will be soon put on trial ... More may be arrested tonight and tomorrow.” 

“Many of them face the charge of ‘spreading corruption on earth’,” Ejei said, referring to a capital offence under Iran’s Islamic laws. 

Besides the currency fall, the expected return of sanctions has triggered street protests including by bazaar traders usually loyal to the Islamist rulers, and a public outcry over alleged profiteering and corruption. 

On Saturday, Ejei said 18 people had been arrested over alleged profiteering from foreign exchange dealings and the illegal importing of luxury cars. 

U.S. President Donald Trump has called the agreement one of the worst deals ever negotiated but in a bid to salvage the accord, Iran’s European partners in the deal are preparing a package of economic measures. 

But France said this month it was unlikely European powers could put the package together before November. 

On Aug. 7, Washington will reimpose sanctions on Iran’s purchase of U.S. dollars, its trade in gold and precious metals and its dealings with metals, coal and industrial-related software. 


Sanctions also will be reapplied to U.S. imports of Iranian carpets and foodstuffs and on certain related financial transactions. 

Iran’s oil exports could fall by as much as two-thirds by this year due to sanctions, straining oil markets amid supply outages elsewhere.


----------



## haman10

Would you please stop bolding every post? it's annoying

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Anyone following Iran's performance at the Intl Army Games 2018?


----------



## like_a_boss

new song


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


>



These protestors did not believe the representatives of god on earth about the so called corruption arrests. Interesting how we never see the corrupted perpetrators of god on earth
and it is never any mullah, their kids, or the thieves among Sepah. 


*New Iran Protests, Clashes With Police Gaining Steam After Week Of Plummeting Rial*
Here we go again... The AP reports on a new round of protests now spreading to multiple cities in Iran after the dramatic drop in the rial early this week, based on emerging social media footage:

The videos were being circulated on Thursday. They show dozens of demonstrators said to be on the streets in the town of Gohardasht, west of Tehran. *The protesters are seen setting fire to police vehicles and shouting “death to the dictator.”* Police respond with tear gas.

Iran's state-run media briefly acknowledged the pockets of unrest in scant reports noting the protests were "without official permission" and isolated, but a series of social media videos emerged Wednesday and early Thursday which appear to show *protests and clashes with police gaining steam across multiple cities*. 






Demonstrations in Iran’s third-largest city, Isfahan on Wednesday. Image source: Radio Farda via VOA News

The Iranian rial dropped to an historic low this week just ahead of a new round of *renewed US sanctions set to begin Monday, August 6*.

Previously in July protesters clashed with police in short-lived demonstrations outside of parliament in Tehran as merchants of the Grand Bazaar shuttered their stores while economic woes amidst looming sanctions renewal and runaway inflation meant they lost money by merely staying open.

Those prior protests lasted only three days and included a swift crackdown by authorities; however this week's protest will likely continue to grow through the weekend.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024984499006918656Demonstrations involving crowds of hundreds were reported on Wednesday and Thursday in a handful of locations, including in the northern city of Rasht, as well as the city of Karaj, adjacent to Iran's capital.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025058561469108224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024941426084380672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025011619892539393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024644133154181120Iran's currency is now nearing collapse ahead of sanctions. Days ago an elite top military commander urged President Hassan Rouhani to take "revolutionary actions" to prop up the falling rial.

Protesters appear to be responding primarily to *a sharp hike in prices on imported products after the dollar's surge to record highs against the rial* in black market trading. The unofficial rate of the Iranian rial plummeted to a record low at estimatesof between 112,000 and 120,000 rials against the dollar on concerns over the imminent return of full US sanctions.

Addressing Iran's president, Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) commander Mohammad Ali Jafari said,“The unique and extensive backing you benefited from in past weeks *shouldn’t preclude you from taking revolutionary actions to control prices* and prevent the enormous increase in the price of foreign currency and gold,” in an open letter published by the privately owned Tasnim news agency. “Decision-making in today’s difficult circumstances necessitates *revolutionary determination and decisiveness in dealing with certain managers’ weaknesses*,” the IRGC top commander said.

With protests possibly in the early phases and as the August 6 US sanctions are set to take effect, things in Iran are likely about to get a lot worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura




----------



## Parsipride

Quite the contrary of the regimes mouth piece's claim of "unconventional slogans",The protests and their slogans certainly did not seem peaceful. He should elaborate further on why they attacked the "*religious school in northern Iran". *Could it be because Iranians are fed up with the savage ideology of camel/ape/sub-human hybrid culture of lizard eaters being preached to them by charlatans with fu.king bed sheets wrapped around the heads?

*Rioters attack religious school in northern Iran*
Sat Aug 4, 2018




A picture circulated on August 4, 2018 shows the aftermath of an attack on a religious school in Eshtehard County of the northern Iranian province of Alborz. (Photo by hawzahnews.com)


Rioters have reportedly attacked a religious school in the northern Iranian province of Alborz, causing material damage to the facility before being dispersed by the police.

The attackers pelted rocks and bricks at the center in the province’s Eshtehard County, Fars news agency reported on Saturday quoting the facility’s director.

They broke the praying room’s windows, shouting “unconventional slogans," Ali Hendiani told the agency.

They had assembled in response to a call to protests by “adversarial and anti-establishment groups so as to pursue the sinister goals of their masters,” he said.

More than 500 rioters gathered in front of the center the following day, shouting slogans but anti-riot police dispersed the gathering and rounded up some of the attackers, Fars said.

Limited protests against economic conditions have been held in Shiraz, Isfahan, Ahvaz and Karaj over the past few days. The protests have been largely described as peaceful without any major instance of violence. 

Citizens are anxious over the collapse of the rial, which has lost nearly two-thirds of its value in six months and resulted in the rise of commodity prices. 




PressTV-Iranians urged to unite to counter US 'economic war'
Iran's first vice president Es'haq Jahangiri calls on the nation to close ranks and counter a "serious economic war" launched by the United States.
Authorities have acknowledged that worries are legitimate but the biggest concern of many Iranians is that the protests might be hijacked by malicious groups inside and outside the country and turn violent.

In January, several Iranian cities were scenes of protests but they were hijacked by terrorist MKO elements, in which unknown elements opened fire at protesters and killed several people. 

Iranian officials have said the voices of protesters need to be heard. However, they have warned of efforts by the enemies, the MKO and the royalists to manipulate the legitimate demands of the people and create mayhem. 

The Islamic Republic is additionally wary of US plots under the new American administration to stir unrest in the country after pulling Washington out of a landmark nuclear deal and announcing new sanctions on Tehran. 

There are some positive signs, however, with the government having pledged to put an economic plan together in order to ride out storm.

Iran's new central bank governor has promised fresh currency policies in the coming days, and the state has launched an unprecedented transparency push that has seen dozens of arrests of profiteers.
https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/08/04/570153/Iran-riot-Alborz-seminary



*Ahmadinejad Apeals To Trump For Information On Iranian Green Card Holders *
August 02, 2018

Radio Farda





Iran. Tehran: Hamid Baghee بقایی former deputy of Mahmoud Ahmadinejad went back to Evin Prison.
Former Iranian President Mahmud Ahmadinejad has called upon U.S. President Donald Trump to release the names of top Iranian officials’ relatives who live in the United States or hold green cards.

In a tweet directly addressed to Trump, Ahmadinejad wrote on August 1, “Mr. Donald Trump; release the list of relatives of Iranian Government officials that (sic) have Green Cards and bank accounts in the United States; if you have such a list.”



The issue of top officials and their relatives who carry U.S.green cards became a heated argument last month when an Iranian MP tabled it.

In an interview with so-called pro-reform daily Etemad, mid-ranking Shi’ite cleric and the chairman of the Nuclear Subcommittee of the National Security and Foreign Policy Committee in the Islamic Consultative Assembly, MojtabaZonnour, claimed that on the sidelines of talks over the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), or Tehran’s nuclear deal with world powers, President Barack Obama ordered 2,500 green cards issued for Iranians to curry favor with Tehran’s negotiating team.

Zonnour pointed out that only 30 to 40 of the children of top Iranian officials are currently “studying” in United States, while the majority are “wasting Iranian public assets” to live “extravagant lives” there.

The claim was widely reflected in the right-leaning media in the United States, and Fox News presented it in a special report.

Reacting to the news, Trump wrote in a tweet on July 3, “Just out that the Obama Administration granted citizenship, during the terrible Iran Deal negotiation, to 2,500 Iranians - including to government officials. How big (and bad) is that?”

Nevertheless, Jeff Prescott, former senior director of Obama's National Security Council, described the allegation as "absurd and entirely false."

Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif, for his part, also said on July 7, “Such issues have never been raised in (the nuclear) talks or on their sidelines or in any other way, not even a legitimate request like the abolition of restrictions on Iranian diplomats working at the United Nations.”

Meanwhile, several Iranian MPs launched a special committee to investigate the case of officials with dual citizenship.

According to the report filed by the committee, the children of many Iranian officials, for a variety of reasons, including education and birth, have gained citizenship abroad and, without renouncing their new nationalities, are active in the public and economic sectors in Iran.

In its report, the committee listed the children of the foreign affairs and oil ministers and the president’s top aides as those who have dual citizenship.

Ahmadinejad’s recent tweet is expected to stir up the controversial issue in Iran. Ahmadinejad, who has become a thorn in the side of the Iranian establishment by criticizing Tehran’s top officials, particularly the head of Iran’s judiciary, is notorious for his commentary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dai Toruko

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026374678162616320
Never trust Russian Bear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

Syrian BUK-M2E

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parsipride

It seems that representatives of God on earth ,aka ape/camel/ sub-human lizard eaters aka charlatans with bed sheets wrapped around their heads, are ready to negotiate with Great Satan. 

*Hours Before Trump Restores Iran Sanctions, Rouhani Says "Open To Negotiations"*

Hours before renewed sanctions on Iran are set to snap back tonight at 12:01 a.m. US Eastern time, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani has announced his country is "open to negotiations"while also calling on the European Union to urgently step up with practical action to save the 2015 nuclear deal. 

His words, however, were generally couched in terms of a rebuke against "untrustworthy" Washington, saying Monday in an interview carried on state television: "Negotiations with sanctions doesn't make sense. They are imposing sanctions on Iranian children, patients and the nation."
*





*
Rouhani referred to items like medicines and other basic living necessities, while the first round of sanctions are also set to target primarily automobiles, currency, and gold.

Basic civilian safety related supplies will be impacted too as export or re-export commercial airplanes as well as services and parts will be banned. The second round of renewed sanctions are set to take effect on November 5, for which the US has pressured EU countries to cease receiving oil exports by this date. 

Rouhani said Iran had "always welcomed negotiations" but that Washington would have to take clear steps to prove they can restore trust after reneging on the 2015 JCPOA.

"If you're an enemy and you stab the other person with a knife and then you say you want negotiations, then the first thing you have to do is remove the knife."

"How do they show they are trustworthy? By returning to the JCPOA."

And in an apparent reference to recent protests that initially arose in early summer primarily over a collapsing economy, he lashed out: "They want to launch psychological warfare against the Iranian nation and create divisions among the people," Rouhani said.

Rouhani's words, which could be taken as an ultimatum, are likely to leave the White House unmoved, which has ratcheted up the pressure in hopes that Iran will initiate renegotiations on Washington's terms. 

In early August Trump's National Security Advisor John Bolton said in a _Fox News _interview, “They could take up the president’s offer to negotiate with them, to give up their ballistic missile and nuclear weapons programs fully and really verifiably not under the onerous terms of the Iran nuclear deal, which really are not satisfactory.”

“If Iran were really serious they’d come to the table. We’ll find out whether they are or not,"Bolton said. 

*Iran's president says he'll talk to Trump "right now"*



By Zachary Cohen, CNN



Updated 5:36 PM ET, Mon August 6, 2018











*[paste:font size="5"]*
*



Trump snaps back Iran sanctions aiming to change, not topple Tehran, officials say
Rouhani also sought to downplay the impact of newly reimposed US sanctions announced by the Trump administration on Monday -- reiterating his unspoken theme that it is the US, not Iran, that finds itself increasingly isolated.
"They will exert pressure on us and cause pain, but we will certainly come out of the end of this healthier," he said about the penalties that will go back into effect at 12:01am ET Tuesday.
"I think if in unison, if we work together, we will make America regret this action very quickly. If we work together, the world will understand and America will understand that these sanctions are not effective," Rouhani added.
Specifically, Rouhani said China and Russia have indicated they will not abide by US sanctions despite Trump's threat of "severe consequences" for those who continue to trade with Iran.
"Last month I was in Europe, conducted talks with China," Rouhani said. "Their promise: They will ignore the American sanctions."
"China is our biggest trading partner. China and Russia stated clearly they will stand with the framework of our agreement," he said.




What impact will US sanctions on Iran actually have?

Monday's announcement by the US covers the first of two rounds of sanctions the US is unilaterally reimposing as a result of leaving the Iran nuclear deal, formally known as the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action.
Rouhani also mentioned that when a French company pulled out of a gas project it had signed on to, China immediately stepped in to fill that void. "Under current conditions, Asian countries (are of) utmost importance to us," he said.
The sanctions that go into effect Tuesday cover the purchase or acquisition of US dollars by the Iranian government; trade in gold or other precious metals; the direct and indirect sale, supply or transfer to or from Iran of graphite, raw or semi-finished metals such as aluminum, steels and coal; as well as significant transactions of the Iranian currency; and on the country's auto sector.
The other signatories to the nuclear deal, including the European Union, Russia and China, are sticking with the accord. In a statement Monday, the EU, the UK, France and Germany said they "deeply regret" the US action. The EU announced it would take legal steps to protect EU companies "doing legitimate business in Iran."
CNN's Nicole Gaouette and Donna Borak contributed to this report
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timmy_area51

Al Hamid u Ella Alllah


----------



## Zathura




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura




----------



## SALMAN F

The real problem with irans economy is not sanctions but corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Iran exports around 2-2.3m bpd of oil, about 1.2m of this to China and India, the rest to Turkey/South Korea/Japan/EU.

Trump has promised to destroy Iran's oil exports down to 0. Most 'experts' are predicting that the oil sanctions will reduce Iran's oil exports by about half, down to 1m bdp. Iran's oil exports have not gone below 1m bpd for 36 years.

Iran needs to keep oil exports as close to 1.5m as possible. Oil price is around $70 pb now and predicted to reach $80-90 when Iran supplies less, which will slightly offset the reduction (although Iran will have to offer discounts and incentives so this won't help that much).

- China said it will not reduce oil imports which is very good and important, but also it said it won't increase imports, which could be very bad because Iran hopes for China to offset reductions by other countries... China imports approx 600-700k bdp.
- India imported record level last month (750k bdp), but it is very likely that India will reduce oil imports from 20-50% to get a waiver like in 2012. So at least 400k bdp should continue from India.
- South Korea imports around 300k bdp and is negotiating to get a waiver, but looks like SK is not very committed because it is already increasing imports from Kazakhstan and now only 5% of their oil imports are from Iran. SK got a waiver in 2012 but I don't think they will fight that hard if they can't get a waiver this time, so Iran has to prepare for big drop in SK imports of oil (maybe to 0).
- Turkey imports around 150k bdp of oil and Trump helped Iran by sanctioning Turkey lately, Erdogan already said they will not follow the sanctions so it looks like 150k bdp from Turkey is safe (and Turkey is very reliant on Iranian gas as well, but has pledged to continue importing both oil and gas from Iran).
- Then around 450k bdp to the EU (Italy/Spain/France/Greece), which the EU seems very committed to protecting. The problem is whether they can work out a finance mechanism because the EIB is not keen on dealing with Iran.

On the whole, even on the worst case scenario, China, India and Turkey alone will suffice to keep Iran's oil exports comfortably above 1m bdp. If the EU can resolve the payment mechanism (they seem determined which is good and oil imports is the best way for them to keep JCPOA) then Iran can reach 1.5m bpd. This will be with a higher price of oil as well. In a best case scenario, China will import more Iranian oil (they seem to have no problem defying the U.S. these days which is good sign), India will reduce its imports by only 20%, and the EU will protect its imports - but Iran must prepare for the worst... 

So, Trump's dream/pledge to reduce Iran's oil exports to 0 looks very unlikely. Any other thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

One of the topics that this newsman hits on " The working class Iranians are angry, worried , and their is an enormous amount of anxiety here". What do expect? Charlatans with AK47S aka representatives of god on earth in charge of our country are raping and pillaging our wealth and resources. The economy was a disaster before the sanctions, and it is in a free fall.
Video

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027346635578372097


----------



## sha ah

yavar said:


>



https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...errorist-cell-in-nw-iran-killing-10-militants

*IRGC Smashes Terrorist Cell in NW Iran, Killing 10 Militants *

* TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) Ground Force managed to disband a terrorist cell in Oshnavieh in Iran’s northwestern province of West Azarbaijan, killing at least 10 militants. *

*August, 11, 2018 - 13:45*

*“Last night, a well-equipped terrorist cell affiliated with the global arrogance (the US) and foreign intelligence services that intended to infiltrate into the country from the border area of Oshnavieh to create insecurity and take acts of sabotage was ambushed by the brave warriors of the IRGC Ground Force’s Hamzeh Seyed al-Shohada Base,” the IRGC Ground Force said in a statement on Saturday.

In the clash between the armed group and the IRGC forces, at least 10 terrorists were killed and a number of others were injured, it added.

In the operation, the IRGC forces captured a huge amount of ammunition, weapons, and communication equipment, according to the statement.

On July 20, anti-revolutionary terrorists attacked a border post of the IRGC Ground Force’s Hamzeh Seyed al-Shohada Base in Iran’s western province of Kurdistan, killing 11 forces of the base.

In the clash with the terrorists, a number of terrorists were killed and a number of others suffered injuries and escaped the scene.

At the time, the IRGC said “a deadly and crushing revenge” awaits the terrorist and anti-revolutionary groups and their supporters for committing this crime.

The IRGC is tasked with protecting the country’s northwestern and southeastern borders.
*



Parsipride said:


> One of the topics that this newsman hits on " The working class Iranians are angry, worried , and their is an enormous amount of anxiety here". What do expect? Charlatans with AK47S aka representatives of god on earth in charge of our country are raping and pillaging our wealth and resources. The economy was a disaster before the sanctions, and it is in a free fall.
> Video
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027346635578372097
> View attachment 491691



Now we see what the US is doing to Turkey just because Turkey wants to be an independent, sovereign nation & make its own decisions. 

10 years ago 1 USD = 1.2 LIRA
Now 1 USD = 6.4 LIRA
2 days ago 1 USD = 5.2 LIRA

The US is waging economic war against any country that does fall into line & take orders from the US & their Zionist masters from Tel Aviv. 

Iran's currency has already recovered 20% since a few days ago. There was an initial shock, but the economy will adjust. Multinationals have been forced out of Iran but the void their departure has created will be filled by Chinese, Russian, foreign companies that will take their place. A devalued currency will lead to a surge in Iranian exports. In the long run, Trumps actions will backfire & turn the entire world against America. The US is big but the world is bigger. That is why Trumps sanctions are doomed to fail.

Remember Iran was fully abiding by the terms of the nuclear deal. It was Trump who backed out. Ironically, despite backing out, Trump is still demanding that Iran still abide by the terms of the nuclear deal. Trump is basically following orders from Tel Aviv & what he is asking for is Iran to abandon it's missile program, abandon its allies (remember Iran saved Baghdad & Damascus from ISIS) & allow inspections on military sites ? That would be tantamount to Iran surrendering, submitting to the USA without a fight and effectively becoming a vassal state. In the 80's the US supported Saddam in attacking Iran. Saddam bombarded Iranian cities, civilian centers with missiles & Iran had no way of responding. No one would sell Iran missiles.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

sha ah said:


> https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...errorist-cell-in-nw-iran-killing-10-militants
> 
> *IRGC Smashes Terrorist Cell in NW Iran, Killing 10 Militants *
> 
> * TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) Ground Force managed to disband a terrorist cell in Oshnavieh in Iran’s northwestern province of West Azarbaijan, killing at least 10 militants. *
> 
> *August, 11, 2018 - 13:45*
> 
> *“Last night, a well-equipped terrorist cell affiliated with the global arrogance (the US) and foreign intelligence services that intended to infiltrate into the country from the border area of Oshnavieh to create insecurity and take acts of sabotage was ambushed by the brave warriors of the IRGC Ground Force’s Hamzeh Seyed al-Shohada Base,” the IRGC Ground Force said in a statement on Saturday.*
> 
> *In the clash between the armed group and the IRGC forces, at least 10 terrorists were killed and a number of others were injured, it added.*
> 
> *In the operation, the IRGC forces captured a huge amount of ammunition, weapons, and communication equipment, according to the statement.*
> 
> *On July 20, anti-revolutionary terrorists attacked a border post of the IRGC Ground Force’s Hamzeh Seyed al-Shohada Base in Iran’s western province of Kurdistan, killing 11 forces of the base.*
> 
> *In the clash with the terrorists, a number of terrorists were killed and a number of others suffered injuries and escaped the scene.*
> 
> *At the time, the IRGC said “a deadly and crushing revenge” awaits the terrorist and anti-revolutionary groups and their supporters for committing this crime.*
> 
> *The IRGC is tasked with protecting the country’s northwestern and southeastern borders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we see what the US is doing to Turkey just because Turkey wants to be an independent, sovereign nation & make its own decisions.
> 
> 10 years ago 1 USD = 1.2 LIRA
> Now 1 USD = 6.4 LIRA
> 2 days ago 1 USD = 5.2 LIRA
> 
> The US is waging economic war against any country that does fall into line & take orders from the US & their Zionist masters from Tel Aviv.
> 
> Iran's currency has already recovered 20% since a few days ago. There was an initial shock, but the economy will adjust. Multinationals have been forced out of Iran but the void their departure has created will be filled by Chinese, Russian, foreign companies that will take their place. A devalued currency will lead to a surge in Iranian exports. In the long run, Trumps actions will backfire & turn the entire world against America. The US is big but the world is bigger. That is why Trumps sanctions are doomed to fail.
> 
> Remember Iran was fully abiding by the terms of the nuclear deal. It was Trump who backed out. Ironically, despite backing out, Trump is still demanding that Iran still abide by the terms of the nuclear deal. Trump is basically following orders from Tel Aviv & what he is asking for is Iran to abandon it's missile program, abandon its allies (remember Iran saved Baghdad & Damascus from ISIS) & allow inspections on military sites ? That would be tantamount to Iran surrendering, submitting to the USA without a fight and effectively becoming a vassal state. In the 80's the US supported Saddam in attacking Iran. Saddam bombarded Iranian cities, civilian centers with missiles & Iran had no way of responding. No one would sell Iran missiles.




Before 1979 70 Rial or 7 toman= $1
Today 120,000 Rial or 12,000 toman= $1

Big difference between Turkish Lira (7 to 1 loss of purchasing power) and Iranian Rial( 12,000 to 1 loss of purchasing power against the dollar). 

The Turks are fu..kng idiots and Erdogan is leading them straight to disaster. Turkey is very vulnerable economy owing a trillion dollars to Rothchilds banks. They will have him begging like a dog sooner than later.

This is just one of the golden achievements of the revolution. There is no doubt that the fake joos run JUSA. We have the so called representatives of god on earth peddling a savage, barbaric culture of illeterates bedouins with AKS whiles living the country starved. 

Just like the rest of their horse shit propaganda , now they are peddling fear with their fantasy videos of busted operations of terrorists against Iran. It is funny how we never see dead bodies of the so called terrorists only the table full of confiscated ammunition. Just like the so called sham arrests of the disrupters of the economy, these propaganda videos posted by yavar are worthless. 

I would like to see the names of manipulators of the current currency crisis( buying dollars at 42,000 official rates, and selling them on the black market for 112,000) or the importers of phones and autos. We will never see them because they are all in cohots with each other and they are all anti-iranian regime insiders .

By the way, that is good photo the asshole Trump. You should adjust to full size.

*The Cunning English Enabler of the Mullas are turning against them. Maybe Mullas will not get to board next to other English pet project ( the so called Syrian white helmets) after all.*
*US ambassador says UK should join Trump and put pressure on Iran*

*
*
Woody Johnson urges Britain to rethink its position after recent criticism of US policy







 The US ambassador, Woody Johnson, said danger from Iran had grown thanks to the easing of sanctions. Photograph: Reuters
The US ambassador to London has said the UK should join Donald Trump in adopting a hardline attitude towards Iran.

Britain and its European allies responded with dismay to the US president’s decision in May to pull out of the 2015 deal which relieved sanctions on Iranin return for an end to Tehran’s military nuclear ambitions.

The foreign secretary, Jeremy Hunt, joined with his French and German counterparts last week to voice their “deep regret” at Washington’s withdrawal from the joint comprehensive plan of action (JCPOA) and vow to protect European companies from US reprisals if they continue to trade with Iran.

London has made it clear it is committed to the JCPOA, but is open to talking to the US about ways to address shared concerns about Iran’s regional activities.

On Tuesday, the Foreign Office minister Alistair Burt said that the US had “not got this right” and Britain was ready to stand up to Trump, telling the BBC: “Sometimes you need to take a stand against friends.”

But the US ambassador, Woody Johnson, urged the UK to rethink its position.

In an article in the Sunday Telegraph, he said: “It is time to move on from the flawed 2015 deal.

Timeline
*Trump's rhetoric on Iran*
Advertisement
“We are asking global Britain to use its considerable diplomatic power and influence and join us as we lead a concerted global effort towards a genuinely comprehensive agreement.”

Johnson said the Tehran regime had used the flow of money coming in to the country since the easing of sanctions not to improve the lives of ordinary Iranians but to beef up spending on the military and networks of proxy forces and terrorists.

He accused Iran of launching cyber-attacks against western democracies, sponsoring Hezbollah terrorists in Lebanon, arming militants in Yemen and publicly threatening to destroy Israel.

“It is clear that the danger from Iran did not diminish in the wake of the deal,” he said. “It grew. Far from becoming a more responsible member of the international community, as we had all hoped, Iran grew bolder.”

He called for unity among western nations to force Tehran into a change of course.

“Only by presenting a united front can we exert the maximum possible pressure on the Iranian regime, and get it to finally change course and put an end to its malign and reckless activities both at home and abroad,” said the ambassador.

“If the regime does make tangible and sustained changes to behave like a normal country, America is prepared to resume full commercial and diplomatic relations. Iran will be free to develop advanced technologies and play a full role in the global economy.

“Until then, America is turning up the pressure and we want the UK by our side.”


----------



## Parsipride

It is getting worse by the day
Football fans chanting " Marg Bar Dictator"


----------



## Aramagedon

دوازده ۱۲ حمله ی بیو تروریستی آمریکا به ایران :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> دوازده ۱۲ حمله ی بیو تروریستی آمریکا به ایران :
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


تو را به خدا ازاین حرفای رایفی پور نگذار . این یارو سنتی و صنعتی را با هم میزنه . برو نگاه کن جه جرندیاتی در مورد بیمارستان نمازی شیراز گفته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> تو را به خدا ازاین حرفای رایفی پور نگذار . این یارو سنتی و صنعتی را با هم میزنه . برو نگاه کن جه جرندیاتی در مورد بیمارستان نمازی شیراز گفته


اسکل این قضیه ژلاتین خوکی رو من دو ساله میدونم

دو مورد از سرطان زا بودن چیزایی که به ایران وارد میشه:

https://www.hidoctor.ir/212803_آیا-محصولات-تراریخته-سرطان-زا-هستند؟.html
https://www.khabaronline.ir/detail/710620/society/health

فلوراید که کاملا سمی و سرطان زا هست:

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/135003/پشت-پرده-استفاده-وسیع-آمریکا-از-ماده-سمی-فلوراید-تصاویر

از این موارد خیلی زیاده من هم زیاد شنیدم اما حوصله ی گشتنش رو ندارم

گاگول هایی مثل تو باید برن آمریکاشون رو بپرستن

بعدم از پست من ناراحت میشی میتونی بری گمشی یه جای دیگه نگاه نکنی

لحنمم ببخشید تند بود به تناسب همون کامنتی که گذاشتی جواب دادم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Hack-Hook said:


> تو را به خدا ازاین حرفای رایفی پور نگذار . این یارو سنتی و صنعتی را با هم میزنه . برو نگاه کن جه جرندیاتی در مورد بیمارستان نمازی شیراز گفته


اقتصاد مملکت رو هوائه اینا دارن جوش ژلاتین خوکی می زنن


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> اسکل این قضیه ژلاتین خوکی رو من دو ساله میدونم
> 
> دو مورد از سرطان زا بودن چیزایی که به ایران وارد میشه:
> 
> https://www.hidoctor.ir/212803_آیا-محصولات-تراریخته-سرطان-زا-هستند؟.html
> https://www.khabaronline.ir/detail/710620/society/health
> 
> فلوراید که کاملا سمی و سرطان زا هست:
> 
> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/135003/پشت-پرده-استفاده-وسیع-آمریکا-از-ماده-سمی-فلوراید-تصاویر
> 
> از این موارد خیلی زیاده من هم زیاد شنیدم اما حوصله ی گشتنش رو ندارم
> 
> گاگول هایی مثل تو باید برن آمریکاشون رو بپرستن
> 
> بعدم از پست من ناراحت میشی میتونی بری گمشی یه جای دیگه نگاه نکنی
> 
> لحنمم ببخشید تند بود به تناسب همون کامنتی که گذاشتی جواب دادم


let me help you all the gelatin in drugs and cosmetic products have pigs as their origin .
and who says fluoride in normal amount is cancerous ? go and read your article , the article is all about adding fluoride to water not about fluoride being bad. if you use it as you should its good for you , just as your article even admit to that.

then we come to your article about Genetically modified food , that was even more hilarious . the article itself state there is no evidence of adverse effect of such foods on human , it state that Health ministry said that these products are not cancerous. then go and interview Tehran University professor and he state why there is no chance such product have adverse effect on human genome .
but what at the beginning of the article , it state Alzheimer , Autism an Diabetes Mellitus are result of such products without any evidence , let me tell you what is the reason behind those disease . for Alzheimer , its because human interaction with each other have become sort of fucked up , we never read books anymore , we accept anything that media tell us without thinking about it , we stay awake till in the morning ,the schedule is so disastrous that we hardly sleep hours at night , we don't exercise.
for Diabetes Mellitus its not genetically modified that made problem , its how we prepare them , and how we become lethargic and don't do exercise , how we have no time for our child so we give them a cookie to silent them , how the child and grown up become fat and lazy . in short how much energy we get from our food but don't expend.

در ضمن من که قبلا گفتم فحش دادن فقط تربیت خانوادگی را نشان میده یک مورد دیگه اینه که من مقلاتی را که لینک میکنم اول میخونم شما هم اگه این مقالات را اول خونده بوده این پست را نمیگذاشتی . اون رایفی پور هم اگه خیلی نگران جامعه و سرطان و آسیب ژنتیک هستش بره در مورد کاربرد بی رویه سموم در کشاورزی کلیپ بده که ضررها و سرطان زا بودن اون و آسیبی که به ژنوم انسان میزنه همه جا ثابت شده هست
تو میدونی چه کسایی مخالفن بزرگ محصولات تراریخته هستند ؟ اونها صاحبان شرکتهای بزرگ تولید کننده آفت کشهای کشاورزی هستند که سود خودشان را در خطر میبینند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Hack-Hook said:


> let me help you all the gelatin in drugs and cosmetic products have pigs as their origin .
> and who says fluoride in normal amount is cancerous ? go and read your article , the article is all about adding fluoride to water not about fluoride being bad. if you use it as you should its good for you , just as your article even admit to that.


Go educate firstly then we can talk 

برو یه ذره سوادتو ببر بالا بعدا بیا صحبت کنیم


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> برو یه ذره سوادتو ببر بالا بعدا بیا چرت و پرت بگو
> 
> View attachment 492041


Please these sensational instagram video don't show anything but lack of understanding.
all chemical poisonous ,all foods are poisonous it's important how much you consume .
https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-1068/fluoride

a 2016 Study
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4851520/


> *Conclusion:*
> Even though fluoride can be toxic in extremely high concentrations, it`s topical use is safe. The European Academy of Paediatric Dentistry (EAPD) recommends a preventive topical use of fluoride supplements because of their cariostatic effect.



another 2016 Study that compare Children IQ at the age of 10-12
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5285601/


> It show Mean IQ in areas with Middle Fluoride concentration in water is higher than area with lower fluoride concentration and that's higher than area with higher fluoride concentration
> participant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys and Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distribution of IQ Grade based on fluoride concentration



you see you guys have one problem , you see only black and white , you think its like flipping a coin , while in reality medicine is not like that at all. on each matter medicine is like a book and each page of the book it say a different story .
fluoride in high doses is toxic as Iron as Zinc as Vitamin D as Vitamin A as vitamin C , but in appropriate doses it is beneficial for your health .

and honestly you can't educate yourself by sensational video on Instagram or click bait article on various blog over net or article written by some third grade reporter that from reporting only learned how to translate others work and publish them without even understand what he/she is talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Well from what I know this app is not called instagram but “youtube”.

Better to watch one of vids then comment on this issue.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> Well from what I know this app is not called instagram but “youtube”.
> 
> Better to watch one of vids then comment on this issue.
> 
> View attachment 492044


I don't use any of those apps but OK I look at them but it wont change the fact you can't use neither Youtube nor Instagram for recitation in any respectable university (By the way Tubemate is a lot better for watching YouTube videos on Android as it allow you download the videos.)


>


this video assume that Sodium flouride do more bad thing than good thing without specifying what amount of it which is totally dishonest and wrong and try to made interviewee accept that adding Sodium fluoride to water is bad based on that which is nothing but lying based on hiding part of the facts
a question if before introducing fluoride to tap water ,fluoride pollution were killing crops and vegetable and live stock , why after adding it to water they stop doing so ?
then it made claim about fluoride science based on a book written by Christoper bryson and consider it as fact as if it can't be wrong
when it come to comparing , Uganda and USA teeth decay history in children the video show how biassed ,and untrue it is .the only real reason for that difference was don't eat acidic drinks and sweets eating dairy foods . nothing else, it say there is no evidence that fluoride protect the teeth , while actually there is a lot of evidence about that , just go and read articles in PubMed. and after that it made a bunch of more claims without any evidence and then that nonsense about Nazis did this and they Do that. the funny thing is more than half what the video quoted was from opponent of fluoridated water not fluoride itself
let for example show who are the peoples that they were quoted in the video


> *John Yiamouyiannis*, Ph.D. (1945-2000) was the most prominent opponent of water fluoridation in the United States until his death in 2000. He is the author of the book _Fluoride, the Aging Factor_, the pamphlet _A Lifesaver's Guide to Fluoridation_, as well as the co-author (with Peter Duesberg) of _AIDS: The Good News Is HIV Doesn't Cause It_.
> 
> He was best known for being the "go-to" person for those trying to stop fluoridation in their communities. Originally he had been the biochemical editor at Chemical Abstracts Service, where he became convinced fluoridation was dangerous. He was the "science director" of the National Health Federation (an anti-fluoride, pro-quackery advocacy group) from 1974 to 1980, who hired him to "break the back of promoters' efforts to fluoridate more American cities." His pamphlet "A Lifesaver's Guide to Fluoridation" was usually distributed by opponents anywhere where fluoride was being considered, and Yiamouyiannis was often called to testify before local city councils and county boards in opposition. In 1980 he left the National Health Federation to start his own anti-fluoridation advocacy group, the National Health Action Committee. His claims - fluoride causes cancer, speeds up the aging process, causes bone deterioration, etc. have been disproven (at least in the low levels in municipal water supplies) by many scientific studies yet he persisted in them. In the early 1990s he found another angle to use, an environmentalist one: fluoridation was a plot by industries such as ALCOA to dispose of their toxic waste by putting it in our drinking water.
> 
> He also ran for President in 1992 as an independent but was only on the ballot in a few states. He died of colorectal cancer in 2000, which he chose to have treated in several Mexican clinics with laetrile and vitamins instead of seeking conventional treatment. Colorectal cancer has a 95% chance of survival beyond 5 years if caught early and properly treated using scientifically proven methods.


or


> *Dr. Russell Blaylock* is a retired neurosurgeon and a member of the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (which are synonymous anyway).
> 
> He is a prominent member of the mercury militia, having frequently written and given speeches on the dangers of vaccines and dental woo about mercury amalgam fillings.[1] He also attacks other classic alternative medicine bogeymen like aspartame and water fluoridation.[2]
> 
> He peddles a mixture of vitamin supplements and other assorted nature woo he calls the "Brain Repair Formula."
> 
> Newsmax allows him to spread his blatherskite with their "Dr. Blaylock Wellness Report" segment, where, in addition to promoting his woo, he rails against the spectre of health care rationing and claims the Soviets were responsible for creating widespread drug usage and other health epidemics in America.[3] He has also appeared on Infowars.[4][5] and Natural News.[6]


 In short he talk those nonsense to sell his Vitamin mixture ,remind me of some *Persian satellite TV*.

and for Gods sake they complain about using Chlorine in Tap water , what they want Cholera epidemic or widespread E-coli infection

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

2800 said:


> Well from what I know this app is not called instagram but “youtube”.
> 
> Better to watch one of vids then comment on this issue.


he quoted real scientific studies to prove his point, you think random youtube videos are evidence???



Hack-Hook said:


> I don't use any of those apps but OK I look at them but it wont change the fact you can't use neither Youtube nor Instagram for recitation in any respectable university (By the way Tubemate is a lot better for watching YouTube videos on Android as it allow you download the videos.)
> 
> this video assume that Sodium flouride do more bad thing than good thing without specifying what amount of it which is totally dishonest and wrong and try to made interviewee accept that adding Sodium fluoride to water is bad based on that which is nothing but lying based on hiding part of the facts
> a question if before introducing fluoride to tap water ,fluoride pollution were killing crops and vegetable and live stock , why after adding it to water they stop doing so ?
> then it made claim about fluoride science based on a book written by Christoper bryson and consider it as fact as if it can't be wrong
> when it come to comparing , Uganda and USA teeth decay history in children the video show how biassed ,and untrue it is .the only real reason for that difference was don't eat acidic drinks and sweets eating dairy foods . nothing else, it say there is no evidence that fluoride protect the teeth , while actually there is a lot of evidence about that , just go and read articles in PubMed. and after that it made a bunch of more claims without any evidence and then that nonsense about Nazis did this and they Do that. the funny thing is more than half what the video quoted was from opponent of fluoridated water not fluoride itself
> let for example show who are the peoples that they were quoted in the video
> 
> or
> In short he talk those nonsense to sell his Vitamin mixture ,remind me of some *Persian satellite TV*.
> 
> and for Gods sake they complain about using Chlorine in Tap water , what they want Cholera epidemic or widespread E-coli infection


the funny thing is that these opinions are quite widespread among iranians, someone else was telling me how dangerous flouride in water was a few weeks ago 

we are a nation of conspiracy theories unfortunately

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

تو گوش خر یاسین نمیشه خوند































https://youtu.be/xyEUwlKzwZQ


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

@2800 agha you have to stop thinking youtube is a reliable source... you know literally anyone can make videos and put it on youtube with no qualification or education... why would you trust a random youtube video over actual peer-reviewed scientific studies???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Parsipride

2800 said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Something with these numbers does-not make any sense. Hogooge yek karmand 1/5 one million toman which is 200,000 toman. As of today , the dollar was trading at 11,500 toman for one dollar. 200,000/11500= $17 not $400 dollars. $400 x 11500= 4,600,000.00 toman and at the fictional rate 4200 per dollar it is 1,680,000.

I will back the numbers into the official rate as this article states what real life is all about.

In 1978 it was 7 toman to $1 or 1/7=14.28% One Toman compared to the dollar
Today at the official rate it is 1/4200= .0002381 One Toman compared to the dollar
At the free market rate as of today=1/11500 or .00008696 One Toman compared to a dollar

At the free market rates 6/7=.85 of $1x 11500= 9775 toman or 97,750 rial would have been the monthly wages of a worker in Iran in nominal numbers factored after inflation or 170 Nane Sangak. 

Median family income of a US household was $15,079 in 1978 ; it is $59,039 today
A chevy nova was selling for $3887 or 27,209 toman. According to your figures, the peykan was selling for $2,571.00.

An American family could buy a Nova in 3.09 months. Today a Chevy Cruz is $17095. It will take a family 3.47 months to pay for a Cruz.

An obsolete pride/Ford Fiesta is selling for $4,761 =20,000,000/4200
At free market rates it is selling for 54,751,500 toman or 273 months 273/12 22.75 years
20,000,000/200,000=100 months or 8.33 plus years of salary( at official rate) for junk obsolete car that was introduced in 1987

In 1967 we bought the defunct hillman hunter and were manufacturing the cars in iran. In 2018 we are manufacturing 40 year old junk prides.

Based on these figures, it will be 12 years salary at the official rates 20,000,000/4200= $4761/400=11.9 years
At free market rates it is selling for 54,751,500 toman or 273 months 273/12 22.75 years


So Iranian worker went from 90/12= 7.5 years for a Peykan to 11.9 years for Junk Pride. Net loss of 4.4 years of annual income at official rates.At free market rates, he has to work 22 years for a f..kng pride.

While the American family has lost .38 months due to inflation and loss of purchasing power of the dollar, The Iranian worker has lost 2.2 years ( 4.4/2 presumed that both husband and wife work) or 300% + purchasing power .Once you back in the free market rates of 11500 per dollar then you can see the devastation.

"A recent report titled Measurement and Economic Analysis of Urban Poverty showed that between *44.5 percent* and *55 percent* of Iran's urban population lives below the poverty line.Jul 23, 2014"



Maybe Fadayeyan Rahbar should ask Rahbar to bring back the $146,000,000,000 that was stolen. We can have Kevlar vests and helmets. It is their right and their money that was stolen. This way we will not have as many martyrs.

6 years ago I was buying dollars for 1500. Today it is 11500.

In sum, the Iranian worker has lost 329% of his/her purchasing power since 1978. The delusional author of this article has avoided hyperinflation by dividing inflated salaries into a fixed official rate that the average worker has no access to.


----------



## Aramagedon

Parsipride said:


> Something with these numbers does-not make any sense. Hogooge yek karmand 1/5 one million toman which is 200,000 toman. As of today , the dollar was trading at 11,500 toman for one dollar. 200,000/11500= $17 not $400 dollars. $400 x 11500= 4,600,000.00 toman and at the fictional rate 4200 per dollar it is 1,680,000.
> 
> I will back the numbers into the official rate as this article states what real life is all about.
> 
> In 1978 it was 7 toman to $1 or 1/7=14.28% One Toman compared to the dollar
> Today at the official rate it is 1/4200= .0002381 One Toman compared to the dollar
> At the free market rate as of today=1/11500 or .00008696 One Toman compared to a dollar
> 
> At the free market rates 6/7=.85 of $1x 11500= 9775 toman or 97,750 rial would have been the monthly wages of a worker in Iran in nominal numbers factored after inflation or 170 Nane Sangak.
> 
> Median family income of a US household was $15,079 in 1978 ; it is $59,039 today
> A chevy nova was selling for $3887 or 27,209 toman. According to your figures, the peykan was selling for $2,571.00.
> 
> An American family could buy a Nova in 3.09 months. Today a Chevy Cruz is $17095. It will take a family 3.47 months to pay for a Cruz.
> 
> An obsolete pride/Ford Fiesta is selling for $4,761 =20,000,000/4200
> At free market rates it is selling for 54,751,500 toman or 273 months 273/12 22.75 years
> 20,000,000/200,000=100 months or 8.33 plus years of salary( at official rate) for junk obsolete car that was introduced in 1987
> 
> In 1967 we bought the defunct hillman hunter and were manufacturing the cars in iran. In 2018 we are manufacturing 40 year old junk prides.
> 
> Based on these figures, it will be 12 years salary at the official rates 20,000,000/4200= $4761/400=11.9 years
> At free market rates it is selling for 54,751,500 toman or 273 months 273/12 22.75 years
> 
> 
> So Iranian worker went from 90/12= 7.5 years for a Peykan to 11.9 years for Junk Pride. Net loss of 4.4 years of annual income at official rates.At free market rates, he has to work 22 years for a f..kng pride.
> 
> While the American family has lost .38 months due to inflation and loss of purchasing power of the dollar, The Iranian worker has lost 2.2 years ( 4.4/2 presumed that both husband and wife work) or 300% + purchasing power .Once you back in the free market rates of 11500 per dollar then you can see the devastation.
> 
> "A recent report titled Measurement and Economic Analysis of Urban Poverty showed that between *44.5 percent* and *55 percent* of Iran's urban population lives below the poverty line.Jul 23, 2014"
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Fadayeyan Rahbar should ask Rahbar to bring back the $146,000,000,000 that was stolen. We can have Kevlar vests and helmets. It is their right and their money that was stolen. This way we will not have as many martyrs.
> 
> 6 years ago I was buying dollars for 1500. Today it is 11500.
> 
> In sum, the Iranian worker has lost 329% of his/her purchasing power since 1978. The delusional author of this article has avoided hyperinflation by dividing inflated salaries into a fixed official rate that the average worker has no access to.


مثل اینکه جنسش مرغوب نبوده نه؟

الان حقوق یه ماه یه کارمند ۲۰۰ تومن هست؟

برو ساقیت رو عوض کن 

۶ سال پیش دلار ۱۵۰۰ بود الان شده ۱۱۰۰۰ تومن. همین شماها به روحانی رأی دادین


----------



## Parsipride

2800 said:


> مثل اینکه جنسش مرغوب نبوده نه؟
> 
> الان حقوق یه ماه یه کارمند ۲۰۰ تومن هست؟
> 
> برو ساقیت رو عوض کن
> 
> ۶ سال پیش دلار ۱۵۰۰ بود الان شده ۱۱۰۰۰ تومن. همین شماها به روحانی رأی دادین



Agar post haye man ro bekhaneed , mefahmid ke man hich vagit baraye rohani ray nadadam. Rohani bedoone khamenei hich ghalatee nemitavanad bekonad. 

Dozdee va naboodee mamlekat daste rohani neest. Aghaye khalil bafe dozd az dare dasteye eslah talaban nabood.


----------



## Aramagedon

Parsipride said:


> Agar post haye man ro bekhaneed , mefahmid ke man hich vagit baraye rohani ray nadadam. Rohani bedoone khamenei hich ghalatee nemitavanad bekonad.
> 
> Dozdee va naboodee mamlekat daste rohani neest. Aghaye khalil bafe dozd az dare dasteye eslah talaban nabood.


خامنه ای قدرتش خیلی محدودتر از اون چیزی هست که شماها فکر میکنین.

زمان هاشمی هاشمی قدرت رو در دست داشت.

زمان خاتمی خاتمی با دولت اصلاحات اومد.

زمان احمدی احمدی هم لم خاص خودش رو داشت. اون افکار مزخرف ضد اسرائیلی و شیوه ی تند سیاست خارجی (البته تو همون زمان ما پیشرفت های نظامی، هسته ای و موشکی و حتی فضایی زیادی داشتیم که با اومدن روباه بنفش روحانی تعطیل شد)

زمان روحانی هم این نسناس های اصلاح طلب هاشمی و روحانی گفتن ما بدون مذاکره با امریکا هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنیم.
رفتن با اون مرتیکه ی منگل ظریف مذاکره کردن، اینهمه امتیاز دادن آخرشم هیچ امریکا انگشت وسطش رو نشون داد.
______________

Iranian cleric (passed away in 2009): Saudis are pigs.

Pray for elimination of pigs...


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## mohsen

2800 said:


> I put the creditable scientific videos from youtube about nutrition with thousands of likes.


I suggest to watch this documentary about endless corruption in U.S food and drug administration organization (FDA), to make it simple, there is no regulatory at all!
The Bleeding Edge (2018)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> I suggest to watch this documentary about endless corruption in U.S food and drug administration organization (FDA), to make it simple, there is no regulatory at all!
> The Bleeding Edge (2018)


corruption , yes its every where .
let me tell you about the corruption of Iran medical system
میدونی برای والسارتانهایی که آلوده بودن و باید جمع میشدن چه اتفاقی افتاد .
میدونه نتیجه طرح تحول نظام سلامت چی شد.
میدونی چقدر محصولات آلوده مجوز سلامت گرفتن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@Cthulhu

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/abad...criticism-turkey-trip-continues.572391/page-6



Hack-Hook said:


> corruption , yes its every where .
> let me tell you about the corruption of Iran medical system
> میدونی برای والسارتانهایی که آلوده بودن و باید جمع میشدن چه اتفاقی افتاد .
> میدونه نتیجه طرح تحول نظام سلامت چی شد.
> میدونی چقدر محصولات آلوده مجوز سلامت گرفتن.


I don’t know why you worship a country like America “this much” !!!

Did you know what this statue does mean ?!






If you know and you are still worshipping that sh!t so you are a nerveless person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

@2800

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/page-2163#post-10715640



2800 said:


> I don’t know why you worship a country like America “this much” !!!
> 
> Did you know what this statue does mean ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know and you are still worshipping that sh!t so you are a nerveless person.


This statue is an IJFC symbol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> @2800
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/page-2163#post-10715640
> 
> 
> This statue is an IJFC symbol.


You need immediate treatment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> corruption , yes its every where .
> let me tell you about the corruption of Iran medical system
> میدونی برای والسارتانهایی که آلوده بودن و باید جمع میشدن چه اتفاقی افتاد .
> میدونه نتیجه طرح تحول نظام سلامت چی شد.
> میدونی چقدر محصولات آلوده مجوز سلامت گرفتن.


Iranian modern medicine is an exact copy of it's American version, so...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Iranian modern medicine is an exact copy of it's American version, so...


اون نامردای طب سنتی که نفهمیدن کاربرد جامت چیه همه چیز را با حجامت میخواهن درمان کنن . اخیرا حجامت بیضه و تخمدان هم درست کردن یا اون جنایت کاری که ادعا کرد با گزنه سرطان سینه را درمان میکنه و یک سرطان ساده و لوکال را تبدیل به یک سرطن تهاجمی و متاستاز داده میکنه که دیگه هیچ کاری به غیر از تجویز مرفین برای یبمار نمیشه کردم جز طب مدرن؟ تازه به هیچ جا هم سر این موضوع نمیشه شکایت کرد .
اون احمقی که میاد میگه حکیم جوزانی گفته مسواک نزنید و دندانها را تمیز نکنید چه . داروهاشم فقط باید از عطاری خودش تهیه کرد چه.
اون کلاه بردارهای که با گذراندن یک دوره طب سوزنی یک هفته خودشان را به عنوان متخصص طب سوزنی یه مریضهای بیچاره معرفی میکنن چه ؟



2800 said:


> View attachment 492246
> 
> 
> @Cthulhu
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/abad...criticism-turkey-trip-continues.572391/page-6
> 
> 
> I don’t know why you worship a country like America “this much” !!!
> 
> Did you know what this statue does mean ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know and you are still worshipping that sh!t so you are a nerveless person.


if you want to know Bartholdi the designer of the statue built a statue of his mother and made American French government believe its a dedication to freedom and liberty and friendship between the two nation so they pay for building , the statue and maintain it , otherwise its nothing but respect and love of the builder for his mother.

I don't worship any body , I see good and bad every where , not like some people who only see things as black and white .
my world




some other people world




your problem is you think something is bad just because it has western origin and something is good just because It's origin in here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> اون نامردای طب سنتی که نفهمیدن کاربرد جامت چیه همه چیز را با حجامت میخواهن درمان کنن . اخیرا حجامت بیضه و تخمدان هم درست کردن یا اون جنایت کاری که ادعا کرد با گزنه سرطان سینه را درمان میکنه و یک سرطان ساده و لوکال را تبدیل به یک سرطن تهاجمی و متاستاز داده میکنه که دیگه هیچ کاری به غیر از تجویز مرفین برای یبمار نمیشه کردم جز طب مدرن؟ تازه به هیچ جا هم سر این موضوع نمیشه شکایت کرد .
> اون احمقی که میاد میگه حکیم جوزانی گفته مسواک نزنید و دندانها را تمیز نکنید چه . داروهاشم فقط باید از عطاری خودش تهیه کرد چه.
> اون کلاه بردارهای که با گذراندن یک دوره طب سوزنی یک هفته خودشان را به عنوان متخصص طب سوزنی یه مریضهای بیچاره معرفی میکنن چه ؟


اصلا چرا باید سرطان بگیرن که بعد کسی بخواد با قطعی عضو درمانش
کنه؟
وقتی طب مدرن، روغن موتور رو با سم مخلوط میکنه و بعد به اسم روغن خوراکی میشینن به مردم انتظار داری سرطان
نگیرنن؟
مسواک بزنن که بعد با
خمیردندونای فلورایددار سرطان بگیرن؟

بله، وقتی
وزارت بهداشت کلا طب ایرانی رو رها کنه و خودش مشغول ترویج سرطان بشه، نتیجه اش این میشه که هر کسی بتونه هر ادعایی بکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> اصلا چرا باید سرطان بگیرن که بعد کسی بخواد با قطعی عضو درمانش
> کنه؟
> وقتی طب مدرن، روغن موتور رو با سم مخلوط میکنه و بعد به اسم روغن خوراکی میشینن به مردم انتظار داری سرطان
> نگیرنن؟
> مسواک بزنن که بعد با
> خمیردندونای فلورایددار سرطان بگیرن؟
> 
> بله، وقتی
> وزارت بهداشت کلا طب ایرانی رو رها کنه و خودش مشغول ترویج سرطان بشه، نتیجه اش این میشه که هر کسی بتونه هر ادعایی بکنه


well , Cancer is not new (Atossa wife of Cyrus I acording to some historian had a tumor that is similar to Cancer also its described in many old book) .
and mixing Toxins and Engine oil is not one of medicine new wonders go ask about this miracle from Merchants and Bazar.

well the most vocal opponent of fluoride died of cancer while trying to cure it by herbal medicine and with some help from vitamins , The Irony.

اون استاد طب ایرانیتان که نمیخوام اسمش را ببرم که کارش با دلالی فرق نداره 30-40 تا از مریداش دارن مریضها را میبینن و وقتی نتیجه نمیگیرن میفرستن پهلوی مریدای رده بالاتر همیشه هم میگن اگه میخواهی درمان بشی باید داروها را فقط از عطاری استاد بگیری .

یک سری از ادعاهای استاد


> درخت کاج را آمریکائی‌ها به ایران آورده‌اند و هرجا دیدید آنرا از ریشه در آورید زیرا کاج نه سایه دارد نه میوه، و هر جا کاج باشد گیاه دیگری رشد نمی‌کند و آب را به عمق زمین می‌دهد که این برای کشور ایران بسیار مضر است.
> 
> -بچه‌هایی که آدامس می‌خورند به دلیل الکل موجود در اسانس آن عینکی می‌شوند و به علت اینکه به الکل عادت می‌کنند در آینده مشروبات الکلی را به راحتی می‌پذیرند.
> 
> از دیگر نظرات او می‌توان به این موارد اشاره کرد: ادعای تهیهٔ مارگارین (کره گیاهی) از فاضلاب، ادعای مضر بودن چای به دلیل عدم هجوم الاغ‌ها به مزارع آن .


آیا این استاد برای افزایش فروش نمک دریا که اتفاقا خطرناک هم هست حدیث جعل نکرد. آیا اون ادعای مسخره تامین مس مورد نیاز بدنتان را با پخت غذا در ظروف مسی نکرد. اون ادّعای تأکید خدا بر استفاده از گندم سبوس دار در سوره ی مبارکه ی جمعه را نکرد اون توی سخنرانی قبل از خطبه های نماز جمعه کرمانشاه توی اردیبهشت 88 از امام علی حدیث جعل نکرد که مرغ خوک پرندگان هست ؟ بعدش ادعا نکرد که خوردن مرغ دلیل انتقال آنفلوانزای مرغی هست (بیچاره حتی نمیدونست منظور از مرغ پرندگان هست)
این استاد بیهمتای علم سنتی توی قم در حضور روحانیان اینرا نگفت؟


> "...برنج! اون بیماری ای که بهش می گن بری بری مثل بربری می نویسن! اون بیماری به خاطر این اولین بار شناخته شد که ژاپنی ها تو یه سفر چند ماهه با کشتی که مسافرت می کردن فقط برنج خوردن ... یا چیزی نداشتن اون موقع بخورن... کم بوده غذا... قدیمه ها!... این برنج خالی فقط خوردن بدون سبوس! بدون چلتوکش! یا شلتوک! و چون یه ویتامینی هستش که داخل اون چلتوکش هست باید وارد این برنج بشه با برنج همراه باشه! این موضوع در سوره ی جمعه هم هست!اگر دوستان علاقه دارن برن توش بگردن پیدا می کنن! تو سوره ی جمعه تاکید شده روی این موضوع که گندم باید حتما ً با سبوسش باشه! بدون سبوس هر کی بخوره عین شمشیر بدون غلافه! وقتی وارد بدن می شه همه جاتون رو سوراخ می کنه!..."



خنده دار هست هیچ کدام از حاظران حتی نپرسیدن کجای سوره جمعه این اومده

این از افاظات دکتر نیست


> بنده اولین بار که متوجه شدم زردی کودکان علتش رو با طب جدید و طب قدیم مقایسه کردم درمانش رو درآوردم اولین کسی بودم که آمدم الانم به شما می گم این کارو انجام بدید! حجامت...! رو گوشش انجام می دی بچه رو! رو گوش بچه انجام می دی زردیش کلا ً از بین می ره!


البته این چیزیه که ابن سینا بیان کرده


> *شیخ الرئیس در جلد سوم قانون در مبحث بیماریهای کیسه صفرا بروز یرقان را بجز اختلالات کبدی به انسداد مجاری صفراوی نسبت می دهد و خونگیری بصورت فصد را جزو روش های درمانی مطرح می کند و می گوید چنانچه فصد امکان پذیر نبود ( در اطفال منع شده است ) حجامت کنید. در خلاصه الحکمه عقیلی شیرازی آمده است که حجامت در اطفال کم سن و سال به صورت تیغ زدن لاله گوش کفایت می کند."*


وبگزریم از اینکه زردی نوزادی خیلی نا شایع است که بیماری کبدی باشه یا انسداد مجاری صفراوی و توی طب سنتی هم درمان اونچه بطور معمول زردی نوزادی نامیده میشه دادن عرق کاسنی و شاطره به مادر هستش.

آیا استاد گرامی این سخن را از قول پیامبر خدا جعل نکردن


> *"...کره بخورید تا چربی خونتون تنظیم شه! فرموده ی رسول خداست!!"*


ایا این استاد گرامی توی رادیو قران حدیثی را که حتی اهل سنت جزو حدیثهای ضعیف و مشکوک میدونن و یک عده برای توجیه جنایت کربلا اون را درآورده بودن جهت توجیه و تبلیغ نمک دریا نیاورده بود . بعدهم با وقاهت تو جمع شاگردهاش نمیگه اگه کسی در مورد صحت احادیث از شما سوا کرد اونرا پاس بدهید به علمای قم ؟

آیا این استاد گرامی برای تبلیغ روغن کنجد بصورت عموم اعلام نکرد هر 124000 پیامبر روغن کنجد میخوردن


> *" آقاجان! روغن کنجد! این علمی نیست؟ صد و بیست و چهار هزار پیغمبر روغن کنجد خوردن! همین الان تمام صهیونیست ها چه یهودی های صهیونیست چه یهودی هایی که با صهیونیست ها مخالفن همه شون شما برید تو خونه هاشون روغن کنجد می خوردن..."*



آیا این استاد گرامی اینرا نگفته


> "نمک رو اخیرا ً فاسد کردن! به نام یُد! این یُدایی که تو نمک می زنن یُد شیمیاییه! و سرطان زاست گرچه بگن برای تیرویید خوبه! خوب آدم عاقل میاد چه فکری می کنه؟ می گه آقاجان ما نمی گیم یُد بده! خوبه! باشه! ولی سؤال! به قول آخوندا.. طلبه ها می گن مسألة ٌ! مسالة! اونی که یُدش بالاس چرا باید بخوره!؟اونی که یُدش میزونه چرا باید بخوره؟! چون این جذب می شه دیگه! دفع نمی شه به این راحتی! شیمیاییه! خوب! پس ما میایم چیکار می کنیم؟کاری رو می کنیم که اجداد ما می کردن! می گفتن یُدی را ما می دیم به مریض بخوره ... به مردم بخورن... همه بخورن...یُدی رو بهشون می دیم که اگر نیاز بود برداره نیاز نداشت دفع کنه! *یُد طبیعی!مثل نمک دریا! عطاری که برید همون عطاری که آدرسش رو دم در بهتون می دن اونا دارن*!..."



خوب خدا را شکر این مشخصه که نمک دریا چقدر از نظر ید ضعیف و بطور متوسط هر کیلو گرم نمک دریا 0.7 میلیگرم ید داره و با توجه به نیاز هر آدم به ید که دچار کمبود نشه 95 تا 150 میکروگرم هستش شما باید روزانه حدود 200 گرم از نمکهای اون عطاری که استاد آدرسش را دادن مصرف کنید *خوب میخواهید 
خودکشی کنید نوش جان* 
این استاد گرامی حتی به دروغ آمار هم داده و گفته در آلمان فقط 2پی پی ام ید توی نمک میزنن در حالیکه این عدد در حقیقت 25 هستش. شما میدانی این استاد نمک اورومیه را که اینقدر تبلیغش را میکنه چقدر میخره و چقدر توی عطاری میفروشه البته بگذریم که نمک دریا بخاطر سرازیر شدن فاضلابهای صنعتی آلوده به جیوه و ارسنیک هست یعنی همان سرطانزا ها و سمومی که اینقدر سنگشان به سینه زده میشد

بگذارید از حرفهای دیگه استاد بگم 


> "نمک تو حروف ابجد عددش چنده؟ صد و ده! حضرت علی علیه السلام چنده؟صد و ده! ارتباطی حالا برید پیدا کنید! بزرگانی چون علامه حسن زاده ی آملی ها اینا رو می تونن بهتون بگن!"


خوب حداقل استاد مطهری توی کتاب 15 گفتار در این زمینه گفته


> همچنین شعار عددی هم ما نداریم.یعنی یک عدد معین که از نظر اسلام ما باید برای آن احترام قائل باشیم.مثلاً کلمه ی مبارکه ی لااله الا الله به یک حساب ۱۳۵ است. اگر لام را مشدّد حساب کنیم می شود ۱۹۵.آیا عدد ۱۳۵ یا ۱۹۵ برای ما یک عدد مقدسی است؟نه! عدد۹۲ مساوی است با اسم مبارک محمد صلی الله علیه و آله و سلم. آیا عدد ۹۲ برای ما یک عدد مقدسی است؟ اگر ما یک جمعی تشکیل دادیم خوب است ۹۲ نفر باشد نه ۹۳ نفر و نه ۹۱ نفر؟ نه! عدد ۱۱۰ مساوی است با اسم مبارک علی علیه السلام آیا این عدد از نظر اسلام یک تقدسی دارد؟۱۱۰ با ۱۱۱ و با ۱۰۹ فرق می کند؟ نه اسلام از این بازی ها خوشش نمی آید.برای این جور چیزها یک حدیث ضعیف هم شما نمی توانید پیدا کنید!...


http://www.narava.blogfa.com/tag/جعل-حديث
https://www.cloob.com/u/maziarotadi/96179340

وقتی میگم یک عده صنعتی و سنتی با هم میزنن باور نمیکنید





اینم شرط مسلمانی از نظر استاد در ضمن درمان روماتیسم و سرطان در طب استاد




. 

خدا لعنت کنه کسی را که از الان بگه آرسنیک ضرر داره . اونوقت من میدونم و اون عامل استکبار.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> اون نامردای طب سنتی که نفهمیدن کاربرد جامت چیه همه چیز را با حجامت میخواهن درمان کنن . اخیرا حجامت بیضه و تخمدان هم درست کردن یا اون جنایت کاری که ادعا کرد با گزنه سرطان سینه را درمان میکنه و یک سرطان ساده و لوکال را تبدیل به یک سرطن تهاجمی و متاستاز داده میکنه که دیگه هیچ کاری به غیر از تجویز مرفین برای یبمار نمیشه کردم جز طب مدرن؟ تازه به هیچ جا هم سر این موضوع نمیشه شکایت کرد .
> اون احمقی که میاد میگه حکیم جوزانی گفته مسواک نزنید و دندانها را تمیز نکنید چه . داروهاشم فقط باید از عطاری خودش تهیه کرد چه.
> اون کلاه بردارهای که با گذراندن یک دوره طب سوزنی یک هفته خودشان را به عنوان متخصص طب سوزنی یه مریضهای بیچاره معرفی میکنن چه ؟
> 
> 
> if you want to know Bartholdi the designer of the statue built a statue of his mother and made American French government believe its a dedication to freedom and liberty and friendship between the two nation so they pay for building , the statue and maintain it , otherwise its nothing but respect and love of the builder for his mother.
> 
> I don't worship any body , I see good and bad every where , not like some people who only see things as black and white .
> my world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some other people world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your problem is you think something is bad just because it has western origin and something is good just because It's origin in here


I don’t have anything against west. Problem is sometimes else.

*آمریکا با برهنگی"تائیس" به جنگ ايران مي آيد*




مجسمه آزادي آمريكا هديه اي از جانب فرانسه است كه آمريكا را ميراث دار جنگ فرهنگي ميان ايران و غرب در تاريخ گذشته مي كند.

به گزارش مشرق؛ وقتي كه ساركوزي در روزهاي اخير خطاب به ديويد كامرون گفت "خفه شو"، شايد خيلي ها از اين كشورهاي پرمدعاي نگارنده ادبيات ديپلماتيك جهان، بعيد مي دانستند، اما شايد خيلي ها ندانند كه تاريخ ميان فرانسه و انگليس رازدار فضاي شكرآب ميان اين دو كشور و حس چشم و همچشمي و رقابت و حسادت ميان رئيس جمهورهايشان يا بهتر بگويم، ميان دو نژاد "گل ها" و "آنگلوساكسون ها" است. لذا جاي تعجب نيست.
انگليسي ها سايه شوم خود را بر پهنه آمريكا گسترانده بودند و سرزمين هاي پهناور آن را يكي پس از ديگري به نام ملكه ها و خاندان سلطنتي انگليس مي زدند؛ جورجيا، كرولاينا، ويرجينيا و... تا آنكه در سال١٧٧٦ ميلادي مهاجران(غاصبان) آمريكا توانستند از اشغال انگليسي ها رهايي يابند و استقلال خود را به عنوان ايالات متحده آمريكا اعلام كنند. فرانسوي ها هم به مناسبت يكصدمين سال اين شكست سياسي انگليس، فرصت را براي عقده گشايي خود و تحقير انگليس مغتنم ديده و مجسمه اي را به نام تنديس ليبراليسم (مجسمه آزادي(Statute Of Liberty))به آمريكا هديه دادند؛ اما ماهيت حقيقي اين تنديس چيست و چه رابطه ميان آزادي و مشعلي كه اين زن به دست گرفته وجود دارد؟

تنديس مزبور مقرر بود كه در سال ١٨٧٦ نصب و افتتاح گردد، اما شرايط دشوار ساخت آن توسط "فردریک آگوسته بارتلدی" مجسمه ‌ساز ماسون فرانسوی و همچنين نقل و انتقال آن به آمريكا، ده سال تحويل اين هديه فرهنگي رازآلود را به تعويق انداخت.
پس از تحويل اين تنديس، نكات بحث برانگيزي مطرح شد كه اين تنديس را با تاريخ ايران نيز گره ميزد؛ كه مطرح كردن آن در روزهاي اخير كه در يكصد و بيست وپنجمين سالروز نصب اين تنديس به سر مي بريم و مهمتر از آن در روزهاي سخت درگيري تاريخي ميان ايران و جهان غرب در عرصه جنگ نرم هستيم دغدغه نگارنده بوده است.

بر اساس آنچه كه سازندگان فرانسوي به صراحت اعلام كردند، آنها تنديسي از تائيس، معشوقه اسكندر را به دوستان آمريكايي شان هديه دادند و طوري آن را در منهتن نيويورك نصب كردند كه با مشعل هفت شعله خود رو به جانب مشرق زمين دارد. براستي چرا در قرن نوزدهم بايد روشنفكران فرانسوي ذهن دوستان آمريكايي شان را به زمان حمله اسكندر به ايران ارجاع دهند؟
داستان از اين قرار است كه شب شكست سپاه ايران از اسكندر مقدوني، اسكندر جشني را در تالار پايتخت آئيني ايران، تخت جمشيد برپا مي كند و تائيس، فاحشه اي كه از قضا معشوقه اسكندر است در حال بدمستي همه، با حالتي نيمه برهنه، مشعلي را به دست مي گيرد و فرياد ميزند "براي رسيدن به آزادي بايد از قيد همه سنت ها رها شد" و با اين جمله، پرچم هايي كه نماد فرهنگ هاي تابع تمدن ايران بودند و در جداره تالار تخت جمشيد نصب بودند را به آتش مي كشد. و مي گويد اين تقاص آتش زدن آتن است.

برهنگي تائيس، برهنگي فرهنگي، برهنه كردن تالار از نمادهاي سنت ها و فرهنگ ها و تهي كردن ايران از فرهنگ؛ شايد رازهايي است كه در صندوقچه تنديس تائيس به آمريكاي استقلال يافته ارمغان داده مي شود و راه و رسم ليبراليسم را در جنگ نرم فرهنگي از فرانسه به آمريكا به ارث مي دهد.
آزادي يا به بيان دقيق تر، ليبراليسم در ذهن انسان غربي، زن فاحشه اي است كه هيچ سنت و فرهنگي را بر نمي تابد و مشعل هفت شعله اي(استعاره از شمعداني هاي يهود و فراماسونها) بر دست دارد و رو به جانب شرق دارد به گونه اي كه گويا مي خواهد فرهنگ و سنن شرق را به آتش بكشد.
فرانسوي ها انتخاب دقيقي داشتند. چراكه جنگ اسكندر با اولين امپراطوري جهان؛ ايران، پس از نبرد نظامي، رنگ فرهنگي به خود گرفت و توانست نطفه فرهنگ غرب آن روز يعني يوناني مابي را در زمين ايران بكارد و ايرانيان آن روز را غرب زده كند و از اين رو، فرانسه با اين تنديس، باب جنگ فرهنگي ميان ايران و آمريكا را مفتوح كرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> I don’t have anything against west. Problem is sometimes else.
> 
> *آمریکا با برهنگی"تائیس" به جنگ ايران مي آيد*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مجسمه آزادي آمريكا هديه اي از جانب فرانسه است كه آمريكا را ميراث دار جنگ فرهنگي ميان ايران و غرب در تاريخ گذشته مي كند.
> 
> به گزارش مشرق؛ وقتي كه ساركوزي در روزهاي اخير خطاب به ديويد كامرون گفت "خفه شو"، شايد خيلي ها از اين كشورهاي پرمدعاي نگارنده ادبيات ديپلماتيك جهان، بعيد مي دانستند، اما شايد خيلي ها ندانند كه تاريخ ميان فرانسه و انگليس رازدار فضاي شكرآب ميان اين دو كشور و حس چشم و همچشمي و رقابت و حسادت ميان رئيس جمهورهايشان يا بهتر بگويم، ميان دو نژاد "گل ها" و "آنگلوساكسون ها" است. لذا جاي تعجب نيست.
> انگليسي ها سايه شوم خود را بر پهنه آمريكا گسترانده بودند و سرزمين هاي پهناور آن را يكي پس از ديگري به نام ملكه ها و خاندان سلطنتي انگليس مي زدند؛ جورجيا، كرولاينا، ويرجينيا و... تا آنكه در سال١٧٧٦ ميلادي مهاجران(غاصبان) آمريكا توانستند از اشغال انگليسي ها رهايي يابند و استقلال خود را به عنوان ايالات متحده آمريكا اعلام كنند. فرانسوي ها هم به مناسبت يكصدمين سال اين شكست سياسي انگليس، فرصت را براي عقده گشايي خود و تحقير انگليس مغتنم ديده و مجسمه اي را به نام تنديس ليبراليسم (مجسمه آزادي(Statute Of Liberty))به آمريكا هديه دادند؛ اما ماهيت حقيقي اين تنديس چيست و چه رابطه ميان آزادي و مشعلي كه اين زن به دست گرفته وجود دارد؟
> 
> تنديس مزبور مقرر بود كه در سال ١٨٧٦ نصب و افتتاح گردد، اما شرايط دشوار ساخت آن توسط "فردریک آگوسته بارتلدی" مجسمه ‌ساز ماسون فرانسوی و همچنين نقل و انتقال آن به آمريكا، ده سال تحويل اين هديه فرهنگي رازآلود را به تعويق انداخت.
> پس از تحويل اين تنديس، نكات بحث برانگيزي مطرح شد كه اين تنديس را با تاريخ ايران نيز گره ميزد؛ كه مطرح كردن آن در روزهاي اخير كه در يكصد و بيست وپنجمين سالروز نصب اين تنديس به سر مي بريم و مهمتر از آن در روزهاي سخت درگيري تاريخي ميان ايران و جهان غرب در عرصه جنگ نرم هستيم دغدغه نگارنده بوده است.
> 
> بر اساس آنچه كه سازندگان فرانسوي به صراحت اعلام كردند، آنها تنديسي از تائيس، معشوقه اسكندر را به دوستان آمريكايي شان هديه دادند و طوري آن را در منهتن نيويورك نصب كردند كه با مشعل هفت شعله خود رو به جانب مشرق زمين دارد. براستي چرا در قرن نوزدهم بايد روشنفكران فرانسوي ذهن دوستان آمريكايي شان را به زمان حمله اسكندر به ايران ارجاع دهند؟
> داستان از اين قرار است كه شب شكست سپاه ايران از اسكندر مقدوني، اسكندر جشني را در تالار پايتخت آئيني ايران، تخت جمشيد برپا مي كند و تائيس، فاحشه اي كه از قضا معشوقه اسكندر است در حال بدمستي همه، با حالتي نيمه برهنه، مشعلي را به دست مي گيرد و فرياد ميزند "براي رسيدن به آزادي بايد از قيد همه سنت ها رها شد" و با اين جمله، پرچم هايي كه نماد فرهنگ هاي تابع تمدن ايران بودند و در جداره تالار تخت جمشيد نصب بودند را به آتش مي كشد. و مي گويد اين تقاص آتش زدن آتن است.
> 
> برهنگي تائيس، برهنگي فرهنگي، برهنه كردن تالار از نمادهاي سنت ها و فرهنگ ها و تهي كردن ايران از فرهنگ؛ شايد رازهايي است كه در صندوقچه تنديس تائيس به آمريكاي استقلال يافته ارمغان داده مي شود و راه و رسم ليبراليسم را در جنگ نرم فرهنگي از فرانسه به آمريكا به ارث مي دهد.
> آزادي يا به بيان دقيق تر، ليبراليسم در ذهن انسان غربي، زن فاحشه اي است كه هيچ سنت و فرهنگي را بر نمي تابد و مشعل هفت شعله اي(استعاره از شمعداني هاي يهود و فراماسونها) بر دست دارد و رو به جانب شرق دارد به گونه اي كه گويا مي خواهد فرهنگ و سنن شرق را به آتش بكشد.
> فرانسوي ها انتخاب دقيقي داشتند. چراكه جنگ اسكندر با اولين امپراطوري جهان؛ ايران، پس از نبرد نظامي، رنگ فرهنگي به خود گرفت و توانست نطفه فرهنگ غرب آن روز يعني يوناني مابي را در زمين ايران بكارد و ايرانيان آن روز را غرب زده كند و از اين رو، فرانسه با اين تنديس، باب جنگ فرهنگي ميان ايران و آمريكا را مفتوح كرد.


this is all bulshit , first liberty statues is not naked , in fact its more covered than 90%of the today Iranian women , more importantly it has nothing to do with Taeis .
Liberty Statue or more Accurately "Liberty Enlightening The World" supposed to show Libertas (a Roman Goddes) or its Greece equal Eleutheria in the tablet in his right hand its stated the date of Declaration of independence and at its foot there is a broken chain. and the torch in his hand come from French revolution symbols also the Statue get influenced by Statue of Freedom which was held on Top of the Capitol











and it facing South east side to great every one who come to USA ,and at the time people used Ships to go to USA
honestly this statues has nothing to do with Iran , at the time nobody ever cared about Iran .and these nonsense are just politically inspired propaganda. if you want a statue more suitable and more like what the article said then look at this.






you see I read one of the comments on that Article and it was interesting.


> چرا ساده حرف نمی زنید /دشمنان ما از راه فر هنگ می خوا هند به ما ضربه بز نند/ راه مقا بله چیست ؟ 1- همه در هر مسو لیت از صدر تا ذیل در برابر قانون مطیع با شیم 2-در باب روا بط خارجی مسول آن فقط سخن بگوید 3-اما مان جمعه مراقب سخنا نشان با شند فرق نمی کند امام جمعه تهران یا امام جمعه لشت نشا 4- در هر مو ضو عی پای رهبری به وسط نکشند واز ایشان خر ج نکنند و بدانند ایشان جوان نیستند و سنی از ایشان گذ شته 5- صدا و سیما که مهمترین و ظیفه را داردچند گانه عمل نکند.آنچه حرام است حرام آنچه مبا ح است مباح و آنچه مکروه است مکروه وآنچه مستحب است مستحب /لطفا از شارع مقدس مقدس تر نشو ند / از نظر روحی وروانی حضور نظا میان در سیما تا ثیر خو بی ندارد .وقتی فلان مقام انتظامی با لباس نظامی از حجاب صحبت می کند تا ثیر عکس می دهد / کلام مسو لین شده مردم باید ....... نه ابن درست نیست مسو لین باید / مردم زمان شاه آنچنان او ضاع احوال فر هنگی را مد یریت می کردند که توانستند انقلاب کنند / رو حانی در منبر باید بحث فر هنگی کند و مداح بایدروضه بخو اند تا سخنرانی واعظ با یاد آوری قیام عا شورا به سر انجام خوب برسد نه اینکه مداح از اقتصاد تا فر هنگ تا سیاست داخلی و خارجی دخا لت کند /نتیجه می شود که هر کشوری به خود اجازه دهدآنچه برازنده خود می باشد به ایرانیان نسبت دهد / و حرف آخر تفر قه دارد مملکت را به چا لش می کشد /



another Comment


> جناب آقای مدیرمسئول به تحریریه محترمتان تأکید کنید مشهورات و شایعاتی را که در افواه امثال رائفی پور و ... میچرخد و ترجمه چند کتاب دست چندم ماسونشناسی و تعداد مستند مشکوک امریکایی است به خورد بچه مسلمانها ندهند. شما در قبال اعتمادی که به رسانه تان میشود مسئولید. مجسمه آزادی هرگز و هرگز ارتباط نمادین و فرهنگی با معشوقه اسکندر ندارد. مجسمه آزادی هرگز و هرگز به سوی ایران یا حتی شرق هم نصب نشده است. جهت آن نزدیک به قطب جنوب و افریقای جنوبی است. با نقل های بی منبع و ناموثق صرفا در جنگ نرم چند لایه ماسونهای کهنه کار بازی میخورید و دیگران را هم بازی میدهید. موید باشید



By the way the Statue Face South Africa not Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> اون استاد طب ایرانیتان که نمیخوام اسمش را ببرم که کارش با دلالی فرق نداره 30-40 تا از مریداش دارن مریضها را میبینن و وقتی نتیجه نمیگیرن میفرستن پهلوی مریدای رده بالاتر همیشه هم میگن اگه میخواهی درمان بشی باید داروها را فقط از عطاری استاد بگیری .
> 
> یک سری از ادعاهای استاد
> آیا این استاد برای افزایش فروش نمک دریا که اتفاقا خطرناک هم هست حدیث جعل نکرد. آیا اون ادعای مسخره تامین مس مورد نیاز بدنتان را با پخت غذا در ظروف مسی نکرد. اون ادّعای تأکید خدا بر استفاده از گندم سبوس دار در سوره ی مبارکه ی جمعه را نکرد اون توی سخنرانی قبل از خطبه های نماز جمعه کرمانشاه توی اردیبهشت 88 از امام علی حدیث جعل نکرد که مرغ خوک پرندگان هست ؟ بعدش ادعا نکرد که خوردن مرغ دلیل انتقال آنفلوانزای مرغی هست (بیچاره حتی نمیدونست منظور از مرغ پرندگان هست)
> این استاد بیهمتای علم سنتی توی قم در حضور روحانیان اینرا نگفت؟


من کاری به این نقل قولهای جنابعالی که اکثرا دروغ، تقطیع هدفدار و تهمت هست ندارم، خودم سخنرانیهای دکتر روا زاده رو گوش کردم و هیچ نکته منفی در اونها ندیدم
و اصولا در حد و اندازه های من و تو نیست که بخواهیم اونها رو رد کنیم

از همون جمله اول که واقعیت علمی درباره درخت کاج رو انکار کردی سطح علمی خودت رو نشون دادی، بماند که اصلا همین تیکه هم تقطیع هدفدار و به نوعی تحریف هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> this is all bulshit , first liberty statues is not naked , in fact its more covered than 90%of the today Iranian women , more importantly it has nothing to do with Taeis .
> Liberty Statue or more Accurately "Liberty Enlightening The World" supposed to show Libertas (a Roman Goddes) or its Greece equal Eleutheria in the tablet in his right hand its stated the date of Declaration of independence and at its foot there is a broken chain. and the torch in his hand come from French revolution symbols also the Statue get influenced by Statue of Freedom which was held on Top of the Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it facing South east side to great every one who come to USA ,and at the time people used Ships to go to USA
> honestly this statues has nothing to do with Iran , at the time nobody ever cared about Iran .and these nonsense are just politically inspired propaganda. if you want a statue more suitable and more like what the article said then look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you see I read one of the comments on that Article and it was interesting.
> 
> 
> another Comment
> 
> 
> By the way the Statue Face South Africa not Iran








Shameless Liar !!!!


----------



## Cthulhu

2800 said:


> Shameless Liar !!!!


Nice logic we see in your come back, You totally destroyed him .

BTW, Did you know that "Cyrus the Great" didn't exist? He is a fictional character, Just like Pennywise.


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


>


LMAF,

So much for Javan Mardanege . Can not expect much more from his kind. May be you can translate since most of us are fortunate and do not speak the APE/CAMEL/SUBHUMAN hybrid LIZARD language from the savage land of Pedophilia Arabia.


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


>



The non-Iranian regime who has lost all its credibility even within its supporters has to resort to bringing Zarif to give reassurance that they did not sell out. Another detrimental move by the Islamist terrorist occupiers of Iran.

*Iran's President Rouhani Defends Caspian Sea Convention, Saying No Sell-Out*

*President Hassan Rouhani and his cabinet members lined up on Wednesday to defend a Convention signed by the littoral states of the Caspian Sea. Responding to reports and speculations that question the possible benefits and advantages of the convention for Iran, Rouhani and his ministers tried to draw a rosy picture out of the treaty, presenting it as a "great national achievement" for the Islamic Republic.




Satire criticizing Iran's share of Caspian Sea
by Sana Hosseinpour, Iranian daily Ghanoon

Without any elaboration, Rouhani asserted that the Islamic Republic has received "special privileges" based on the Convention on Caspian Sea legal status.

Setting aside the meaning and content of "special privileges", Rouhani "expressed happiness" over the improvement of security in the region compared to past years, saying "After twenty years of negotiations, only thirty per cent of the Caspian Sea issues have been solved and negotiations still continue."

Reports from other Caspian Sea countries say that full agreement has been reached. Kazakhstan, for example, celebrated its great victory at the summit meeting. It appears only Iran remains vague on the nature of the agreement.

Still steering clear of spelling out the "solved and unsolved issues", Rouhani, maintained, "We have to continue negotiating because this is the only way. We must resolve the issues with dialogue and negotiation."

Meanwhile, Rouhani, who was speaking at his cabinet meeting on Wednesday, accused the United States and NATO of "conspiracy" in the region, claiming, "The conspiracies of the Americans and even NATO was to be present in these waters and deploy their soldiers, frigates, helicopters and bases on the coasts of Caspian Sea. In this agreement, the five countries agreed to ban the presence of foreign vessels in Caspian Sea."

Furthermore, Rouhani boasted, "We have had great achievements in national security as the result of the negotiations and agreements."





In the meantime, Iranian Foreign Minister, Mohammad Javad Zarif was assigned on Wednesday to dismiss critics who believe the Caspian Sea Convention signed in Ak Tau, Kazakhstan, is detrimental to Iran's interests.

Speaking to a pro-hardliners website, Alif, Zarif stressed that Tehran has not conceded any significant part of its territorial rights to the Caspian Sea.

The top diplomat said such figures are not correct, adding that no shares of the sea have been determined yet other than for Russia and Kazakhstan.

Zarif further emphasized that the Iranian administration has not retreated (from its stance) or relinquished its rights to the Caspian Sea.






The Russo-Persian Treaty of Friendship signed on February 26, 1921, in Moscow gave an equal share to both countries and it stayed the same until the dissolution of the Soviet Union.

Iranian critics of the recent convention signed by President Rouhani argue that the new treaty jeopardizes Iran's "equal rights" to the usage of Iran-Russia frontier rivers and "waterways", i.e. Caspian Sea, stipulated in the Russo-Persian Treaty of Friendship.

In the heated debate over the new convention and comparing it with the old treaty, BBC's Persian Service aired a controversial comment by an analyst, introduced as a Russian expert who had been involved in the negotiations on the Caspian Sea.

"The Russians were astonished when Iranian representatives to the talks easily abandoned their 50% share in the Caspian Sea," Rajab Safarov told the BBC.

Iran's Foreign Ministry spokesman, Bahram Qassemi, denied as invalid the comments by Rajab Safarov about Iran's share of the Caspian Sea, saying no such person has ever been involved in the team of Russian negotiators.

"Iran has not insisted on its fifty-percent share of the Caspian Sea from the outset of the negotiations" Qassemi insisted.
*


----------



## El Sidd

I Gotta thank you guys for that independance day celebration Tickers. 

Quite a gesture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

@Parsipride 

first of all, i hate the arabist mollahs as much as anybody, but i have to disagree with you about the caspian:

50% share is nonsense, even when it was just USSR and Iran it wasn't 50% (why would it be, USSR was huge and had like 90% of the border of the caspian but they would accept 50%?)

my understanding is the split of the seabed will be negotiated between iran-kazakh/turkmenistan, but iran is likely to end up with 11-13% (which corresponds with its share of the border of the caspian). 

bad news is the oil/gas is not in the south of the sea, and the water is deeper there - that is geographical reality that the shah/mollahs/mossadegh can do nothing about! 

reality is there are 5 sovereign states and the geography of it is not in iran's favour, there is not much iran can do about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> من کاری به این نقل قولهای جنابعالی که اکثرا دروغ، تقطیع هدفدار و تهمت هست ندارم، خودم سخنرانیهای دکتر روا زاده رو گوش کردم و هیچ نکته منفی در اونها ندیدم
> و اصولا در حد و اندازه های من و تو نیست که بخواهیم اونها رو رد کنیم
> 
> از همون جمله اول که واقعیت علمی درباره درخت کاج رو انکار کردی سطح علمی خودت رو نشون دادی، بماند که اصلا همین تیکه هم تقطیع هدفدار و به نوعی تحریف هست


اگه دروغ میگم بگو کدامش دروغ هستش.
اگر هم میشه یک مطالعه علمی در مورد اون چه واقعیت علمی در مورد کاج مینامید اینجا به ما نشان بدید .

در ضمن تا اونجا که این انسان دروغگو میدونه اون سرو نقره ای هستش که از آمریکا وارد شده و کاج اگه اشتباه نکنم مال قفقاز هستش.



2800 said:


> Shameless Liar !!!!


 I'm lying just go and look at Google map or Google earth whichever you like and see which side this statue look more importantly even if it look at east then east of new York is Europe and England not Iran.
If the statue is based on a naked prostitute then why she is covered with clothes , she even have more clothes than many of iranian woman .
The statue is french designed and at the time French not only had no problem with Iran ,they had friendly relation with us. More than any western power.why they want to make such statue and then why put it in USA are you saying USA was our enemy even 150 years ago.

Please tell me which part of my post was lie ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Hack-Hook said:


> I'm lying just go and look at Google map or Google earth whichever you like and see which side this statue look more importantly even if it look at east then east of new York is Europe and England not Iran.
> If the statue is based on a naked prostitute then why she is covered with clothes , she even have more clothes than many of iranian woman .
> The statue is french designed and at the time French not only had no problem with Iran ,they had friendly relation with us. More than any western power.why they want to make such statue and then why put it in USA are you saying USA was our enemy even 150 years ago.
> 
> Please tell me which part of my post was lie ?


this guy is some hezbollahi with his head in the clouds and filled with conspiracies, he is even sexualising statues now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> @Parsipride
> 
> first of all, i hate the arabist mollahs as much as anybody, but i have to disagree with you about the caspian:
> 
> 50% share is nonsense, even when it was just USSR and Iran it wasn't 50% (why would it be, USSR was huge and had like 90% of the border of the caspian but they would accept 50%?)
> 
> my understanding is the split of the seabed will be negotiated between iran-kazakh/turkmenistan, but iran is likely to end up with 11-13% (which corresponds with its share of the border of the caspian).
> 
> bad news is the oil/gas is not in the south of the sea, and the water is deeper there - that is geographical reality that the shah/mollahs/mossadegh can do nothing about!
> 
> reality is there are 5 sovereign states and the geography of it is not in iran's favour, there is not much iran can do about it.



Brother, every move these low lives make, it is detrimental to Iran. What you are saying makes sense unless there was an agreement in place that was signed in 1921. Unlike what that liar Zarif is saying" we negotiated it when the wind was at our back, and when there were no sanctions" the truth is that they sold out for guarantee from the Russians that they can get support against US aggression. 

These mother Fuvkrs are probably swapping our oil for Russian whores and gay little boys from Philippines. I think they are now on even playing field with the bastard Gajars.


----------



## Aramagedon

Parsipride said:


> Brother, every move these low lives make, it is detrimental to Iran. What you are saying makes sense unless there was an agreement in place that was signed in 1921. Unlike what that liar Zarif is saying" we negotiated it when the wind was at our back, and when there were no sanctions" the truth is that they sold out for guarantee from the Russians that they can get support against US aggression.
> 
> These mother Fuvkrs are probably swapping our oil for Russian whores and gay little boys from Philippines. I think they are now on even playing field with the bastard Gajars.


کمتر دری وری بگو

اصلا در مورد درصد صحبت نکردن

فقط در مورد این صحبت کردن که نیروهای خارجی توش نباید باشه

اینا زیاد رسانه ایش نکردن و در موردش زیاد حرف نزدن چون آمریکای حروزاده میخاد از طریق قزاقستان و آذربایجان توش نیرو بیاره. صحبتی در مورد درصد اصلا تو کار نبوده فقط صحبت این بوده که نیروهای خارجی توش نباید باشه که همه به توافق رسیدن.

اتفاقا ایران تو این مسئله یه جورایی زرنگی هم کرده. چون بقیه اعضا رو تو منگنه گذاشته. از قبل هم ولایتی رفته بود مسکو با روس ها کاملا هماهنگ کرده بود.


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Parsipride said:


> Brother, every move these low lives make, it is detrimental to Iran. What you are saying makes sense unless there was an agreement in place that was signed in 1921. Unlike what that liar Zarif is saying" we negotiated it when the wind was at our back, and when there were no sanctions" the truth is that they sold out for guarantee from the Russians that they can get support against US aggression.
> 
> These mother Fuvkrs are probably swapping our oil for Russian whores and gay little boys from Philippines. I think they are now on even playing field with the bastard Gajars.


the 1921 agreement didn't split the caspian sea between iran and USSR that is a myth. think about it logically: USSR had 85-90% of the border and Iran had 10-15%, and USSR was much more powerful, why would USSR have agreed to 50% split?

on top of that, now there is 5 states not 2.

i don't agree with that, i think there was just no better option. what would you suggest? iran cannot force the other 4 to agree to 20% when everyone else disagrees! what support can russia give against the US? russia still didnt give s-300 to syria, took decades to build bushehr reactor, voted for UNSC sanctions against iran, broke contract for s-300 etc etc - russia gives in to US/Israeli pressure very easily anyway


----------



## Aramagedon

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> the 1921 agreement didn't split the caspian sea between iran and USSR that is a myth. think about it logically: USSR had 85-90% of the border and Iran had 10-15%, and USSR was much more powerful, why would USSR have agreed to 50% split?
> 
> on top of that, now there is 5 states not 2.
> 
> i don't agree with that, i think there was just no better option. what would you suggest? iran cannot force the other 4 to agree to 20% when everyone else disagrees! what support can russia give against the US? russia still didnt give s-300 to syria, took decades to build bushehr reactor, voted for UNSC sanctions against iran, broke contract for s-300 etc etc - russia gives in to US/Israeli pressure very easily anyway


من به اون آقا گفتم به شمام یه بار میگم

اصلا صحبت در مورد درصد نبوده. درصد همون ۲۰ درصد هست. ایران هیچموقع زیر بار درصد زیر ۲۰ نمیره. صحبت تو نشست اخیر درباره مسائل امنیتی بوده و بنا بر خواست ایران و روسیه توافق شده که هیچ نیروی خارجی تو دریای خزر حضور نداشته باشه.

این که گفتن درصد و اینا یه سری شایعه ی بی اساس هست. من قصد دفاع از کسی رو ندارم ولی وقتی یه جا شایعه و چرند باشه میگم


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

2800 said:


> من به اون آقا گفتم به شمام یه بار میگم
> 
> اصلا صحبت در مورد درصد نبوده. درصد همون ۲۰ درصد هست. ایران هیچموقع زیر بار درصد زیر ۲۰ نمیره. صحبت تو نشست اخیر درباره مسائل امنیتی بوده و بنا بر خواست ایران و روسیه توافق شده که هیچ نیروی خارجی تو دریای خزر حضور نداشته باشه.
> 
> این که گفتن درصد و اینا یه سری شایعه ی بی اساس هست. من قصد دفاع از کسی رو ندارم ولی وقتی یه جا شایعه و چرند باشه میگم


the foreign forces thing is bullshit and works against iran! how would US navy get to the caspian sea exactly??? fly over azerbaijan?


----------



## Hack-Hook

As far as I can understand they decided to treat the sea resource itself as a lake which entitle iran to 20% of those resources .
But when it come to the under the sea bed resources and demarcation line they decided to consider it as a sea . that made a problem. It means neighbours mmust decide between themselves that which will belong to which one . till here there is no problem but there is an international norm that they usually decide it by the amount of shore each country have and that is what made the problem . from now if the treaty get ratified by the parliament then the amount we get is that 13% or what we can made our neighbours gave to us.
بطور خلاصه سهم ما میشه 13 درصد به اضافه هرچی زورمان برسه و به عقیده من با وضع فعلی بعید هست بیشتر از اون 13 درصد گیرمان بیاید.



2800 said:


> من به اون آقا گفتم به شمام یه بار میگم
> 
> اصلا صحبت در مورد درصد نبوده. درصد همون ۲۰ درصد هست. ایران هیچموقع زیر بار درصد زیر ۲۰ نمیره. صحبت تو نشست اخیر درباره مسائل امنیتی بوده و بنا بر خواست ایران و روسیه توافق شده که هیچ نیروی خارجی تو دریای خزر حضور نداشته باشه.
> 
> این که گفتن درصد و اینا یه سری شایعه ی بی اساس هست. من قصد دفاع از کسی رو ندارم ولی وقتی یه جا شایعه و چرند باشه میگم


Do you believe Russia will ever allowing any foreign force in Caspian Sea ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

2800 said:


> کمتر دری وری بگو
> 
> اصلا در مورد درصد صحبت نکردن
> 
> فقط در مورد این صحبت کردن که نیروهای خارجی توش نباید باشه
> 
> اینا زیاد رسانه ایش نکردن و در موردش زیاد حرف نزدن چون آمریکای حروزاده میخاد از طریق قزاقستان و آذربایجان توش نیرو بیاره. صحبتی در مورد درصد اصلا تو کار نبوده فقط صحبت این بوده که نیروهای خارجی توش نباید باشه که همه به توافق رسیدن.
> 
> اتفاقا ایران تو این مسئله یه جورایی زرنگی هم کرده. چون بقیه اعضا رو تو منگنه گذاشته. از قبل هم ولایتی رفته بود مسکو با روس ها کاملا هماهنگ کرده بود.



بورو بچه بسیجی داستان نگو
شوما بیسوادادن مملکت را بدبخت کردین گت


----------



## Cthulhu

I like it how the International Jewish Freemasonry Circle (IJFC) is spinning things around to cover up the Caspian Sea allegiance (antonyms of treason) and undermine the rule of Islam in the Islamic Republic of Iran.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1879366510000424


> a series of bi-lateral treaties between the Soviet Union and Iran identified the Caspian Sea as a lake, the resources of which should be divided equally between them.2 If the Caspian Sea is in fact a large salty lake under the jurisdiction of its littoral states, or of Russia and Iran alone, then the United Nations and international law have no jurisdiction over its waters.





> *the fact that on 21 December 1991, Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, and Turkmenistan, among others, acceded to the Minsk Agreement and signed onto the Almaty Declaration obligating them “to undertake their international commitments according to the treaties and agreements signed by the U.S.S.R”.*8 Thus, in the Iranian assessment of treaty law, the break-up of the Soviet Union did not affect the legal or factual reality of the Iran–U.S.S.R. treaties.




https://web.stanford.edu/class/e297a/International Law and Concerns of the Caspian Sea Region.htm


> In addition to Iran, the region now has the USSR being represented by four littoral states. The simple decision of dividing in half what used to belong just to the USSR and Iran is no longer that simple*.**The original treaty of 1935 would have Iran receiving half of the land, while the four remaining states split the rest of the remaining *
> *50%*.




https://www.newsweek.com/caspian-se...out-landmark-deal-between-russia-iran-1071033


> Until 1991, the maritime area was shared between the Soviet Union and Iran. But when the superpower split into 15 separate countries, questions emerged over who should control the Caspian Sea’s resources, and whether it is actually a sea or a lake.
> *During the Soviet era the Caspian Sea was considered a lake. After the fall of the Soviet Union, however, the successor countries changed their tune and began calling it a sea.* Only Iran argued that it was a lake, and consequently that it could not be ruled the United Nations Law of the Sea




https://vakil.net/حقوق-تاریخی-ایران-در-دریای-مازندران-کا/

http://journals.atu.ac.ir/article_2607.html



@Parsipride What you see here are photos you idiot.

















@2800

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/azer...ary-development.201285/page-199#post-10706281


Also "Cyrus the Great" didn't exist, He is a fictional character created by the IJFC, Dr. Hossein Ravazadeh, The greatest Islamic physician and scientist of our time, Discovered that.


----------



## Parsipride

@OguzSenturk or Khar turk

You should stay out of this discussion since you have the comprehension of a donkey. Off course the biggest and most powerful nations out of the five , just rolled over. Go worry about how you will pay back the trillion dollars Turkey owes to the Rothchilds. You will soon be polishing their asses with an ISIS flag flying over in An KALA


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

@Cthulhu @Parsipride @2800

"... at the time the treaties were signed the issue of exploitation of the seabed and subsoil resources did not yet exist. Consequently, *there are no articles in the treaties regarding that issue*.

the Iranian argument contains premises that might prove to be its Achilles’ heel. As Dunlap notes,

“[f]irst, it gives great weight to general Soviet–Iranian treaties that make little mention of the Caspian, and are completely *silent about division or ownership of the seabed*”. Considering that the primary concern of the littoral states is the division of the seabed and the resources in it, *the treaties appear to be useless*.

“Second, [Iran] argues for a common ownership regime of the Caspian’s resources when in fact such a regime is not explicit in the treaties. Such a common ownership regime would, therefore, have to be inferred, but *neither the Soviet Union nor Iran treated the Caspian as joint property during the Soviet era*.

Third, the Soviets engaged in oil extraction activities outside the ten-mile exclusive fishing zone stipulated in the treaty, with no objection from Iran. Some have suggested that* Iran’s silence about de facto divisions during the Soviet era should preclude it from raising objections to national divisions today*.

Finally, *Iran has refused to recognize the continued validity of the 1921 and 1940 treaties in other areas* they govern, such as security” (Dunlap, 2004, 125)."

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1879366510000424#fn2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

httو دسته دسته گول کاشتن ازتروریستث
حاکم
https://www.aparat.com/v/tUCAr


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

*Iran has to be very careful in future negotiations on Caspian Sea*
August 17, 2018




TEHRAN - Professor of political science says although the text of the Caspian Sea Treaty signed on August 12, 2018 in Kazakhstan does not define the share of each of the littoral states, Iran has to be very careful in future negotiations.

Five Caspian Sea littoral states signed Caspian Sea Treaty on August 12, 2018 in Kazakhstan. The agreement has created many debates about the share of Iran in Iran. To know more about the issue we reached out to Nader Entessar Professor Emeritus of Political Science in University of South Alabama.

Following is the full text of his interview:

*Q: There are many debates on the legal regime of the Caspian Sea. Some argue that according to the treaties of 1921 and 1940 between Iran and the USSR, the share of Iran equals to 50% of this sea. Is Iran’s share stipulated in those treaties?*

A: No. Neither the 1921 nor the 1940 treaties specify that Iran and the USSR each share 50 per cent ownership of the Caspian Sea. Both of these treaties talk in general terms about the resources of the Caspian Sea being the used by Iran and the USSR without stipulating the exact ownership of the seabed, boundary delimitation, and other related issues.

We have to remember that these two treaties were signed well before the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) was drafted and came into force. Therefore, the 1921 and 1940 treaties could not have foreseen the complex issues of maritime boundaries that were discussed in UNCLOS.

*Q: Based on the international law, what is the legal status of the Caspian Sea after the collapse of the USSR and the sharing of the Caspian Sea by the five littoral states? Some bring about the idea of 20% sharing? Is there any base for this idea in the international law? *

A: The answer to this question depends on if the Caspian is defined as a "sea" or a "lake." If one classifies the Caspian as a lake, then according to international law its resources should be divided equally among the five riparian states. However, if the Caspian is designated as a sea, then the five littoral states should draw lines extending from their shores to the midway point with littoral neighbors.

This explains why for many years Iran had insisted on defining the Caspian as a lake. However, it appears that the five littoral states agreed in Aktau that the Caspian is a sea. That is why some observers have argued that in the final delimitation agreement, Iran will end up getting not only about 13 per cent of the Caspian but also the saltiest and deepest part of it.

*Q: Is the share of each of the littoral states from the Caspian Sea defined in the convention signed on August 12 in Kazakhstan?*

A: No, the text of the Caspian Sea Treaty signed on August 12, 2018 in Kazakhstan does not define the share of each of the littoral states. In so far as Iran is concerned, this issue will have to be determined in a future agreement with Azerbaijan and Turkmenistan. Iran has to be very careful in future negotiations with its two neighbors because the resulting boundary agreement will determine Iran's final Caspian share.

*Q: What is the main achievement of the Aktau Convention, signed on August 12 in Kazakhstan, in regards to the legal regime and status of the Caspian Sea?*

A: Although some reports have referred to the Caspian Sea Convention as a "landmark agreement," I don't view this agreement as such. Its main achievement was that after more than 20 years of contentious diplomatic efforts, the five littoral states of the Caspian Sea finally agreed on a legal framework for sharing the resources of this significant body of water.

There are some clear and specific agreements in the Convention. For example, all five littoral states agreed to 15 miles of sovereign waters, plus a further 10 nautical miles of fishing area. But the wording of the Convention remains vague in many parts of the document, thus delaying divisive decisions that have to be made in future negotiations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Parsipride said:


> @OguzSenturk or Khar turk
> 
> You should stay out of this discussion since you have the comprehension of a donkey. Off course the biggest and most powerful nations out of the five , just rolled over. Go worry about how you will pay back the trillion dollars Turkey owes to the Rothchilds. You will soon be polishing their asses with an ISIS flag flying over in An KALA


What you see in post #32462 are photos from this section, OguzSenturk is not in this discussion you idiot.


----------



## Parsipride

Cthulhu said:


> What you see in post #32462 are photos from this section, OguzSenturk is not in this discussion you idiot.



No you are the idiot. I know he is in the Turks Khar Forum. I posted so One of you wanna be turk khar can the pass the message to his dumb ***.

Do not worry about what I post. You are *** licking apologist for the Ape/Camel Pedophile occupiers.


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> اگه دروغ میگم بگو کدامش دروغ هستش.
> اگر هم میشه یک مطالعه علمی در مورد اون چه واقعیت علمی در مورد کاج مینامید اینجا به ما نشان بدید .
> 
> در ضمن تا اونجا که این انسان دروغگو میدونه اون سرو نقره ای هستش که از آمریکا وارد شده و کاج اگه اشتباه نکنم مال قفقاز هستش.


تمام نقل قولات یا تهمت یا مهملات یا انکار واقعیات علمی بود
اینقدر دروغ و تحریف قاطی اراجیفت بود که اصولا فکر میکنم بحث کردن باهات وقت تلف کردنه، حرفهای دکتر روازاده توی اینترنت موجوده و هر کس به اونا گوش بده به چرند بودن نقل قولهای جنابعالی پی میبره
توی اینترنت بزنی ببینی کی راست میگه pine tree disadvantages اگر واقعا دنبال حقیقت بودی میتونستی یه جستجوی خیلی ساده با عبارت
یا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Parsipride said:


> No you are the idiot. I know he is in the Turks Khar Forum. I posted so One of you wanna be turk khar can the pass the message to his dumb ***.
> 
> Do not worry about what I post. You are *** licking apologist for the Ape/Camel Pedophile occupiers.


What the fvck?! Dud you lost it, Chill down.
1- I'm not a Turk, I'm Persian.
2- The only "khar" that i see around here is you.

OK, Now tell me, What do you think about this faggot?







mohsen said:


> تمام نقل قولات یا تهمت یا مهملات یا انکار واقعیات علمی بود
> اینقدر دروغ و تحریف قاطی اراجیفت بود که اصولا فکر میکنم بحث کردن باهات وقت تلف کردنه، حرفهای دکتر روازاده توی اینترنت موجوده و هر کس به اونا گوش بده به چرند بودن نقل قولهای جنابعالی پی میبره
> توی اینترنت بزنی ببینی کی راست میگه pine tree disadvantages اگر واقعا دنبال حقیقت بودی میتونستی یه جستجوی خیلی ساده با عبارت
> یا


Are you talking about this Ravazadeh?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Oghuz Turk 
1. From now on Turkey or USA are not allowed to have any military presence in Caspian sea or on the coast of caspian states. 
2. Irans caspian share is not finalized yet. That will happen in the following negotiations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> تمام نقل قولات یا تهمت یا مهملات یا انکار واقعیات علمی بود
> اینقدر دروغ و تحریف قاطی اراجیفت بود که اصولا فکر میکنم بحث کردن باهات وقت تلف کردنه، حرفهای دکتر روازاده توی اینترنت موجوده و هر کس به اونا گوش بده به چرند بودن نقل قولهای جنابعالی پی میبره
> توی اینترنت بزنی ببینی کی راست میگه pine tree disadvantages اگر واقعا دنبال حقیقت بودی میتونستی یه جستجوی خیلی ساده با عبارت
> یا


بله دروغ بوده بخصوص اون بخش اتوبوسها توی امریکا مردونه زنونه شان جداست بینشان هم یک پرده هست.

در ضمن درخت کاج بومی آمریکا نیست بومی نیمکره شمالی است . اون درختی که محمد رضا شاه از آمریکا وارد کرد سرو نقره ای هستش. درخت کاج یک مقدار توی ایران بود یک مقدار هم از قفقاز و ترکیه وارد شد.
اونجا هم که گفتی اون درخت درختهای اطرافش را از بین میبره اصلا اینجور نیست . این درخت توی خاکهای اسیدی و خشک و کلسیمی که اصلا مناسب رشد گیاهان دیگه نیستن میتونه رشد کنه. این دلیل اونه که بعضی جاها توی طبیعت فقط اون را میبینی.


در مورد اون پوستر مسخره من فردا یک پوستر درست کنم که توی ظرف آشفته به پشکل غذا بخورید که این فواید را داره و اون فواید را داره و بگذارم توی اینترنت دلیل میشه که بقیه هم برام پشکل به ظرف غذایشان بمالن؟ ما اگه بخواهیم یک مطلب را بگیم باید چند تا تحقیق اون را تایید کنه بعدش اونها توی منا آنالیز تایید بشن تازه اون تحقیقات باید صد تا شرایط داشته باشن . بعدش دوستان خیلی راحت یک پوستر میگذارند توی اینترنت و اون میشه وحی منزل.واقعا که

Well I searched pine tree disadvantages and these come
https://www.hunker.com/12469979/how-to-grow-pine-mushrooms
https://www.google.com/search?q=pine+tree+disadvantages&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b
No mention of destroying other trees

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

bavar 373 to be formally revealed by the end of the (iranian) year

http://www.irna.ir/en/News/83004036

but we have already seen the radar and the launcher and the missile (sayyad 3 and 4), so maybe we'll see the first official test launch of the sayyad 4 missile with the bavar?

these estimates tend to badly overrun anyway so probably best to add a year to that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura




----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> بله دروغ بوده بخصوص اون بخش اتوبوسها توی امریکا مردونه زنونه شان جداست بینشان هم یک پرده هست.
> 
> در ضمن درخت کاج بومی آمریکا نیست بومی نیمکره شمالی است . اون درختی که محمد رضا شاه از آمریکا وارد کرد سرو نقره ای هستش. درخت کاج یک مقدار توی ایران بود یک مقدار هم از قفقاز و ترکیه وارد شد.
> اونجا هم که گفتی اون درخت درختهای اطرافش را از بین میبره اصلا اینجور نیست . این درخت توی خاکهای اسیدی و خشک و کلسیمی که اصلا مناسب رشد گیاهان دیگه نیستن میتونه رشد کنه. این دلیل اونه که بعضی جاها توی طبیعت فقط اون را میبینی.
> 
> 
> در مورد اون پوستر مسخره من فردا یک پوستر درست کنم که توی ظرف آشفته به پشکل غذا بخورید که این فواید را داره و اون فواید را داره و بگذارم توی اینترنت دلیل میشه که بقیه هم برام پشکل به ظرف غذایشان بمالن؟ ما اگه بخواهیم یک مطلب را بگیم باید چند تا تحقیق اون را تایید کنه بعدش اونها توی منا آنالیز تایید بشن تازه اون تحقیقات باید صد تا شرایط داشته باشن . بعدش دوستان خیلی راحت یک پوستر میگذارند توی اینترنت و اون میشه وحی منزل.واقعا که
> 
> Well I searched pine tree disadvantages and these come
> https://www.hunker.com/12469979/how-to-grow-pine-mushrooms
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pine+tree+disadvantages&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b
> No mention of destroying other trees


Your level of intelligence is checking the first link only, not even the second one! (which even in the text preview mentions soil PH change), so I have nothing to discuss with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

Islamic terrorist occupiers of Iran hand heavy Jail sentence to 19 students . Fuvkng outrageous sentences!
Here is a clear example of the hypocrisy of the mulla occupiers . While billions are stolen from the national coffers and their sham prosecutions are a show, the future minds of the country are given outrageous Jail sentences for calling out the occupiers. 

*19 University Students in Iran Issued Long Prison Sentences as One More is Tried in Tehran*

*Source: Center for Human Rights in Iran

At least 17 students from universities in Tehran and two others from Tabriz have been issued harsh prison sentences ranging from one to 12 years in preliminary rulings by the Revolutionary Court system for attending protests earlier this year.





Tehran University students protesting the arrests and imprisonments
July 2018 photo by Islamic Republic News Agency
(see more photos)

In the latest case, University of Tehran student activist Parisa Rafiei was tried at Branch 26 of the Revolutionary Court presided by Judge Mashallah Ahmadzadeh on national security charges on August 13, 2018.

"My client explained in court that she is simply a student activist working within the boundaries of the laws of the Islamic Republic," Rafiei's defense attorney, Saeed Khalili, said in a note published by Ensaf News on August 13. 

"She has been accused of assembly and collusion against national security and propaganda against the state and yet all she did was take part in student trade union rallies inside the university to protest some administrative decisions or make certain demands, neither of which are a crime," he added.

A photography student at the University of Tehran, Rafiei, 21, was arrested on February 25, 2018, by agents of Iran's Intelligence Ministry for allegedly attending protests that swept through Tehran and various other Iranian cities in December 2017 and January 2018.

She was interrogated for three weeks without legal representation before being released on bail three weeks later. 

"Unfortunately, the case has been built on a misunderstanding that my client was linked to Marxist and leftist factions and therefore I submitted a lengthy petition in response in which I tried to dispel any confusion," her lawyer wrote in his note.

Rafiei's trial is taking place after several other students have already been sentenced to long prison terms for peacefully attending protests in Iran.




"The University Movement"
Source: Iranian daily Ghanoon

Following is a list of students who have been sentenced so far:

1) Zanyar Ahmadiniaz, undergraduate student in accounting, Tehran Islamic Azad University: eight years in prison.

2) Sima Entesari, graduate student in English: five years in prison.

3) Shima Entesari, PhD student in economics, University of Tehran: five years in prison.

4) Mehdi Eskandari, law student, Payame Noor University in Tehran: six years in prison and a two-year ban on leaving the country.

5) Reza Bavi, undergraduate student in clinical psychology, Roudehen Islamic Azad University: seven years in prison.

6) Pedram Pazireh, graduate student in culture and media affairs, University of Tehran: seven years in prison and 74 lashes.

7) Leila Hosseinzadeh, undergraduate student in anthropology, University of Tehran: six years in prison and a two-year ban on traveling abroad. 

8) Mohsen Haghshenas, undergraduate student in stage design, University of Tehran: two years in prison. 

9) Khashayar Dehghan, PhD student in electrical engineering, University of Tehran: seven years in prison, 74 lashes and two-year exile to Borazjan in Bushehr Province.

10) Sina Darvish Omran, bachelor degree in German, University of Tehran: eight years in prison, a two-year ban on traveling abroad, and a two-year prohibition on political and social activities including social media.

11) Sina Rabiei, undergraduate student in sociology, University of Tehran: one year in prison and a two-year ban on leaving the country.

12) Roya Saghiri, Shahid Madani University in Tabriz: 23 months in prison.

13) Fereshteh Tousi, graduate student in sociology, Allameh Tabataba'i University in Tehran: one and a half years in prison and a two-year ban on political and social activities.

14) Sadegh Gheysari, journalist and student at Shahid Beheshti University: seven years in prison, 74 lashes, two-year ban on media activities and two-year prohibition on traveling abroad.

15) Ali Kamrani, undergraduate student in English language education, Shahid Madani University in Tabriz: three months in prison.

16) Rouhollah Mardani, teacher and student in Persian literature, University of Tehran: six years in prison, two-year ban on political and social activities and two-year prohibition on traveling abroad.

17) Zafarali Moghimi, PhD student in metallurgy, Amir Kabir University in Tehran: seven years in prison.

18) Ali Mozaffari, undergraduate student in anthropology, University of Tehran: eight years in prison, two-year ban on traveling abroad, and a two-year prohibition on political and social activities including social media.

19) Kasra Nouri, graduate student in human rights, University of Tehran: 12 years in prison, 74 lashes, two-year exile to Salas Babajani county in Kermanshah Province, two-year ban on traveling abroad, and a two-year prohibition on political and social activities including social media.
*


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Iran has the biggest brain drain in the world

https://vip.politicsmeanspolitics.com/2018/06/12/irans-brain-drain-ranks-first-in-the-world/

such a fucking disaster

then smart educated iranian expats come to iran to help resolve issues, and they either kick them out because they are so insecure about their regime or kill them in prison

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

When you put small narrow minded people in important positions then gotta expect it to ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

apparently a new jet will be announced on august 22nd...


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Your level of intelligence is checking the first link only, not even the second one! (which even in the text preview mentions soil PH change), so I have nothing to discuss with you.


Your level of intelligence iis to the extent that a guy wrote a letter and didn't provide any evidence for his claim and you accept it as truth .
Well another study
https://www.gardenmyths.com/pine-needles-acidify-soil/

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/conifer-needles-affect-soil-74460.html

https://extension.oregonstate.edu/node/80506

https://laidbackgardener.blog/2017/10/10/garden-myth-pine-needles-acidify-the-soil/

After its proven that pine needle won't acidity the ground and its only a myth please defend the rest of his claims .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> Your level of intelligence iis to the extent that a guy wrote a letter and didn't provide any evidence for his claim and you accept it as truth .
> Well another study
> https://www.gardenmyths.com/pine-needles-acidify-soil/
> 
> https://homeguides.sfgate.com/conifer-needles-affect-soil-74460.html
> 
> https://extension.oregonstate.edu/node/80506
> 
> https://laidbackgardener.blog/2017/10/10/garden-myth-pine-needles-acidify-the-soil/
> 
> After its proven that pine needle won't acidity the ground and its only a myth please defend the rest of his claims .


No, it's not proven, it's just you who likes a certain type of articles! while there are 30 years long studies which say the otherwise:
*Do conifers make soil more acid?*

but even your own links don't doubt in one thing, that almost no other plant can live beneath this trees (cause it absorbs the whole water!), and that's what Dr Ravazadeh is arguing, in fact it's what many environment activists in Iran are arguing, that why should we waste our precious water resources for a foreign tree which neither produces oxygen nor has any fruits, while we have many alternative native species which at least can do one of them.

so any other B.S?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Interesting excerpt from the declassified files of operation AJAX. It goes to show how far back these terrorist Islamist double agents have acted in the detriment of Iran. There is only one logical explanation of the occupier's disastrous and treacherous foreign policy decisions which cost Iran dearly and their oppressive deceit, murder, and rape of the Iranian people with the domestic policy. I wonder where we would have been if Mossadegh had not been betrayed by Kashani. 

Yesterday it was Kashani, today it is Zarif, Larijani, Rouhani and the rest of the clan.

The documents, said Abbas Milani, a professor of Iranian studies at Stanford University: New details on the true political leanings of Ayatollah Abol-Ghasem Kashani, a cleric and leading political figure in the 1950s.

In the Islamic Republic, clerics are always the good guys. Kashani has long been seen as one of the heroes of nationalism during that period. As recently as January of this year, Iran’s supreme leader praised Kashani’s role in the nationalization of oil.

Kashani’s eventual split from Mossadegh is widely known. Religious leaders in the country feared the growing power of the communist Tudeh Party, and believed that Mossadegh was too weak to save the country from the socialist threat. 

But the newly released documents show that Kashani wasn’t just opposed to Mossadegh — he was also in close communication with the Americans throughout the period leading up to the coup, and he actually appears to have requested financial assistance from the United States, though there is no record of him receiving any money. His request was not previously known.

On the make-or-break day of Aug. 19, “Kashani was critical,” said Milani. “On that day Kashani’s forces were out in full force to defeat Mossadegh.”

The bastards are busy conspiring with their foreign backers out in full force to defeat Iranians. Every fuvkng mulla is on the English payroll.



yavar said:


>


 
*In Iran, Official Spin Challenges Perceived Caspian Setback*
By Golnaz Esfandiari, RFE/RL




*"Look at the map: The 50% myth"*
Iranian daily _Sazandegi_

Senior Iranian officials found themselves in hot water after the recent signing of an eagerly anticipated, five-party deal on the Caspian Sea.

While the so-called Convention On The Legal Status Of The Caspian Sea that was signed on August 12 appeared to postpone some of the most intense disputes between Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, Russia, Turkmenistan, and Iran, it also appeared to ditch one of Tehran's strongest cards in any negotiations: the Soviet-era characterization, in multiple treaties, of the Caspian as a sea shared between two parties -- the Soviet Union and Iran.

That recognizes the de facto situation, which is that the breakup of the Soviet Union created five littoral states instead of two.

But it could also leave Tehran the biggest loser in the long run for Caspian resources, particularly oil and gas and other valuables on or below the seabed.

Due in part to Moscow's outsize role in shaping the Caspian negotiations, criticism of the deal also appears to illustrate Iranian mistrust of Russia despite recent cooperation that has included joint efforts in Syria to keep Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in power.

It even led some people to compare this Caspian Sea convention to the 1828 Turkmenchay Treaty between Persia and tsarist Russian, under which the Persians ceded control of territories in the South Caucasus.




*"The Little Turkmenchay"*
Source: Iranian daily _Naghde Hal_


After three days of back-and-forth in Iranian media and social media, Iranian President Hassan Rohani and Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif finally took the plunge themselves, describing the new deal reached in Aqtau, Kazakhstan, as a win for Iran.

At a cabinet meeting on August 15, Rohani reportedly said the negotiations marked important "achievements" for Iran, particularly on the security front.

"Under this agreement, creating military bases and the presence of foreign [ships] in the Caspian Sea has been banned," he said, suggesting that the United States and NATO had "plotted" to deploy troops to the sea.

Zarif, who is expected to brief the Iranian parliament's National Security and Foreign Policy Committee next week, said, "Iran's territorial integrity has been preserved."

"This agreement is an honor for Iran, and we shouldn't allow this honor to be turned into despair and frustration," Zarif was quoting as saying during an interview with state-run television.

*'Halo Of Ambiguity'*

While the agreement establishes rules for each country's territorial waters and fishing zones, the delimitation of the oil- and gas-rich seabed remains subject to further negotiations.

"Is it true that Iran's 50 percent share fell to 11 percent?" lawmaker Mahmud Sadeghi asked via Twitter on August 12, a reference to seemingly abandoning any appeals to the dual control ("Soviet and Iranian sea") argument. Sadeghi also suggested the deal was capped "in a halo of ambiguity."

"Is another Turkmenchay on the way?" Sadeghi asked, adding that lawmakers were not informed of "behind-the-scenes agreements."

The daily Ghanoon suggested that Iran could not trust Russia, which the daily alleged had demonstrated that it can "betray" Iran and "bail out" on the country. "For that matter, we have to be vigilant while signing an agreement with [Russia] so that future generations won't curse the signatories while reviewing it," it said.

Afshar Soleimani, a former Iranian ambassador to Azerbaijan, accused Russia of playing a "double game" with Iran. "On the one hand, Russians emphasize that any decision should be made by consensus, on the other hand, they have held negotiations and reached agreements with individual countries," Soleiman said in comments published by Iranian media.

Political scientist and former lawmaker Elahe Koulaei suggested that the timing of the deal -- following the Donald Trump administration's withdrawal from the 2015 nuclear deal and the reimposition of U.S. sanctions -- was against Iran's interests.

"The important point is that Iran is under pressure from the U.S. and its allies in the region and such, a situation shows that it's not a suitable time for negotiations on the legal status of the Caspian Sea," Koulaei said in an interview with the semiofficial news agency ILNA.





*High Sensitivity, Low Transparency*

In an August 13 op-ed piece titled Foggy Caspian, the daily Ebtekar suggested a lack of transparency on the talks leading to the deal had resulted in ambiguity and a public backlash. "Public opinion's lack of information, on the one hand, and serious uncertainty about the legal regime of the [Caspian Sea], on the other hand, have created very negative analysis and reactions," the daily said.

In another report, Ebtekar said the majority of experts the daily had contacted to discuss the agreement declined to comment "because they didn't know what the convention was about."

The daily added that the government should explain the "decrease of Iran's share to 11 percent" due to the "high sensitivities" that have been created.

Analyst Hossein Aryan suggested that some of the criticism was based on a lack of knowledge about more than two decades of negotiations over how to divide the Caspian Sea among its five littoral states.

"The idea of 50 percent share of Iran that has been floating around has no legal basis. Iran's suggestion of dividing the sea into five equal parts evaporated when Russia under bilateral agreements with Azerbaijan and Kazakhstan divided the northern section of the sea," Aryan said.

Rohani said on August 15 that "some issues remain regarding the southern section of the sea" without providing details.

Zarif, for his part, suggested that Iran would share about 20 percent of the Caspian Sea's resources. "The illusory 11 percent line is no longer valid. Of course, some tried to revive this illusory historical procedure that had been forcibly imposed on Iran during the former regime, but the Islamic republic rejected it," Zarif was quoted as saying in his televised interview.

*Who Wins?*

A close observer of events around the Caspian, Stanislav Prichtin, tells RFE/RL that such official comments are an attempt by the Iranian government to ease tensions. He says Iran's share of the sea's resources will be decided after negotiations with Azerbaijan and Turkmenistan.

"The main point of the convention is that all territorial issues should be resolved through bilateral negotiations among countries, as was done for the north part of the Caspian Sea," Prichtin said.

Touraj Atabaki, a senior research fellow at the International Institute of Social History in Amsterdam, tells RFE/RL's Radio Farda that Iran's final share is likely to be between 11 and 13 percent of Caspian resources. "At a time when Iran faces its worst situation regarding international ties, this is definitely not to the benefit of the Iranian people and the country's national interests," Atabaki says.

Prichtin, a fellow at Chatham House and a research fellow at the Institute for Oriental Studies at the Russian Academy Of Sciences, says that after more than 20 years of negotiations, "It's difficult to talk about winners and losers."

But he says he believes the convention's prevention of foreign militarization is a win for Russia as well as Iran. "When we're talking about the regional security system, it was of course the idea of Russia and Iran -- from this perspective from the point of view of geopolitics, Russia and Iran are winners," he says.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> No, it's not proven, it's just you who likes a certain type of articles! while there are 30 years long studies which say the otherwise:
> *Do conifers make soil more acid?*
> 
> but even your own links don't doubt in one thing, that almost no other plant can live beneath this trees (cause it absorbs the whole water!), and that's what Dr Ravazadeh is arguing, in fact it's what many environment activists in Iran are arguing, that why should we waste our precious water resources for a foreign tree which neither produces oxygen nor has any fruits, while we have many alternative native species which at least can do one of them.
> 
> so any other B.S?



first it produce oxygen , second it protect soil , third Ravazadeh Says its imported from USA while it was originally from Turkey and Azerbaijan and Georgia . he just mistaken it with another tree .


the people who are against Pine tree (*Let I stress here whats their real purpose , They are against it because its also Christmas tree*) claim it won't produce oxygen , made soil Acidic so its impossible for other trees grows there , and its useless for wood as it grow slowly .
the funny part is that all of those reasons are myths and fake.
also if you worry about wasting water then stop planting grass which never was part of Iran culture , at least we had pine in Iran.

.
and more importantly its not the only thing that Ravazadeh get wrong , read all of what he said specially the part that in USA men and Women not only separated in bus but also there is a curtain between them .
also read fake Hadith he pull out left and write . also his lies about Quran ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Someone in this forum once told me that we don't need to worry about brain drain cause we are producing many "Engineers" and can replace those who left.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Cthulhu said:


> Someone in this forum once told me that we don't need to worry about brain drain cause we are producing many "Engineers" and can replace those who left.


genius, the future of our country is in good hands inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> genius, the future of our country is in good hands inshallah



We do not need more engineers;we need more like Mulla Hassani.


----------



## zectech

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Typical Islamic mercy, religion of peace. *



Try living in the States for a few years, attend some protests against Trump, live as a homeless in Seattle. See how you end up. 

I prefer fascism over nazism. One by one, Western "governments" are becoming nazis. Trump was not the first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

anyone watching asian games?

i will watch wrestling and weightlifting

125kg wrestling freestyle final now, Parviz Hadi is in it

Yazdani and Karimi won gold at 86kg and 97kg already

if anyone wants to watch: http://zendetv.com/irib-varzesh-live

Hadi won the gold at 125kg as well. good showing at freestyle, but we suck at 57-74 kg categories

I also just saw that Rostami and Moradi are both weightlifting at 94kg, what is the logic in this?! rostami should stay at 85kg because they are both world record holders in their weights, now they will be competing in the same weight class? pretty funny that moradi can lift more at 94kg than hashemi can at 105kg


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031249202159001600
Now imagine a 3rd Lebanon war.
They will be not facing stones, they will be facing the most battle hardened soldiers.
They will be facing Anti tank missiles, Anti Ship missiles, Fateh prescision missiles...
A 3rd Lebanon war will be finished fast, and guess who will be the one with a bloody nose..

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Draco.IMF said:


> Now imagine a 3rd Lebanon war.
> They will be not facing stones, they will be facing the most battle hardened soldiers.
> They will be facing Anti tank missiles, Anti Ship missiles, Fateh prescision missiles...
> A 3rd Lebanon war will be finished fast, and guess who will be the one with a bloody nose..


a few scared soldiers doesn't change much 

another lebanon war will be terrible for everyone, especially lebanon...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

*DOJ Indicts Iranians Accused Of Spying For Iran On Jewish, Anti-Khomeini Groups*
The Department of Justice indicted two individuals accused of spying on Israeli and Jewish facilities in the United States, as well as the anti-Khomeini group Mujahedin-e Khalq (MEK).

Ahmadreza Mohammadi-Doostdar, 38, a dual U.S.-Iranian citizen, and Majid Ghorbani, 59, an Iranian citizen and resident of California, were arrested on August 9, according to records which were unsealed on Monday. 

According to the indictment, in or about July 2017, Doostdar traveled to the United States from Iran in order to collect intelligence information about entities and individuals considered by the government of Iran to be enemies of that regime, including Israeli and Jewish interests, and individuals associated with the MEK, a group that advocates the overthrow of the current Iranian government.

On or about July 21, 2017, Doostdar is alleged to have conducted surveillance of the Rohr Chabad House, a Jewish institution located in Chicago, including photographing the security features surrounding the facility. -DOJ

Ghorbani is alleged to have attended a MEK rally in New York City, where he allegedly photographed individuals participating in the protest against the current Iranian regime. 

In or about December 2017, Doostdar returned to the United States from Iran and made contact with Ghorbani in the Los Angeles area. During the meeting, Doostdar paid Ghorbani approximately $2,000 in cash and Ghorbani delivered to him 28 photographs taken at the September 2017 MEK rally, many of which contained hand-written annotations identifying the individuals who appeared in the photos. These photographs, along with a hand-written receipt for $2000, were found concealed in Doostdar’s luggage as he transited a U.S. airport on his return to Iran in December 2017. -DOJ

Ghorbani is also said to have traveled to Iran "in or about" March 2018 to conduct an "in-person briefing," after which he attended the MEK-affiliated 2018 Iran Freedom Convention for Human Rights in Washington DC. "During the course of the conference, Ghorbani appeared to photograph certain speakers and attendees, which included delegations from across the United States. On May 14, Doostdar called Ghorbani to discuss clandestine methods Ghorbani should use in order to provide this information to Iran," reads the DOJ statement. 

“This alleged activity demonstrates a continued interest in targeting the United States, as well as potential opposition groups located in the United States,” said Acting Executive Assistant Director McGarrity. “The FBI will continue to identify and disrupt those individuals who seek to engage in unlawful activity, on behalf of Iran, on US soil.”

“This alleged activity demonstrates a continued interest in targeting the United States, as well as potential opposition groups located in the United States,” said Acting Executive Assistant Director McGarrity. “The FBI will continue to identify and disrupt those individuals who seek to engage in unlawful activity, on behalf of Iran, on US soil.”


Politics
Medical Monitoring Systems
Heavy Machinery & Vehicles - NEC

5147


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> first it produce oxygen , second it protect soil , third Ravazadeh Says its imported from USA while it was originally from Turkey and Azerbaijan and Georgia . he just mistaken it with another tree .
> 
> the people who are against Pine tree (*Let I stress here whats their real purpose , They are against it because its also Christmas tree*) claim it won't produce oxygen , made soil Acidic so its impossible for other trees grows there , and its useless for wood as it grow slowly .
> the funny part is that all of those reasons are myths and fake.
> also if you worry about wasting water then stop planting grass which never was part of Iran culture , at least we had pine in Iran.
> 
> and more importantly its not the only thing that Ravazadeh get wrong , read all of what he said specially the part that in USA men and Women not only separated in bus but also there is a curtain between them .
> also read fake Hadith he pull out left and write . also his lies about Quran ,


*
Needle leaf has the lowest performance in producing the oxygen, it's a fact that even a 7 years old child understands.* Iran has native evergreen broadleaves, so find another excuse.

secondly, pine trees are suspicious of populating the air themselves:
Pine trees one of biggest contributors to air pollution: Pine gases chemically transformed by free radicals - sciencedaily.com

being originally from one place, doesn't mean that it has been imported from the same place too. considering the fact that Iran was importing everything from U.S, it's quite probable (and the cause of naming), unless you can prove the otherwise.


Pine leaves are acidic and poisonous, so this tree even repels the birds, the only bird which loves this tree is crow. have you lived beside a pine forest? I have (in Shiraz airbase), it's a dead view of crows and *brown woods* (just like some horror movies (a fact which you call a myth!), during the rains, a disgusting smell of crow's excrement which was covering the ground was adding to this unforgettable experience.

so perhaps the only reason that some traitors love this tree is for use in their christmas only!

As I said, I don't care about your lies, I have listened to 9 hours of his speeches for Qom Islamic scholars, but I didn't hear any of them object, but perhaps your Zionist masters in telegram are too much worried about Quran! just like your other lie about pigs and chickens:
*آیا می دانید مرغی که می خورید چیست؟ (با ذکر منابع) - سایت حکیم دکترروا زاده*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> *Needle leaf has the lowest performance in producing the oxygen, it's a fact that even a 7 years old child understands.* Iran has native evergreen broadleaves, so find another excuse.
> 
> secondly, pine trees are suspicious of populating the air themselves:
> Pine trees one of biggest contributors to air pollution: Pine gases chemically transformed by free radicals - sciencedaily.com
> 
> being originally from one place, doesn't mean that it has been imported from the same place too. considering the fact that Iran was importing everything from U.S, it's quite probable (and the cause of naming), unless you can prove the otherwise.
> 
> 
> Pine leaves are acidic and poisonous, so this tree even repels the birds, the only bird which loves this tree is crow. have you lived beside a pine forest? I have (in Shiraz airbase), it's a dead view of crows and *brown woods* (just like some horror movies (a fact which you call a myth!), during the rains, a disgusting smell of crow's excrement which was covering the ground was adding to this unforgettable experience.
> 
> so perhaps the only reason that some traitors love this tree is for use in their christmas only!
> 
> As I said, I don't care about your lies, I have listened to 9 hours of his speeches for Qom Islamic scholars, but I didn't hear any of them object, but perhaps your Zionist masters in telegram are too much worried about Quran! just like your other lie about pigs and chickens:
> *آیا می دانید مرغی که می خورید چیست؟ (با ذکر منابع) - سایت حکیم دکترروا زاده*


first as I said those Acides decompose before changing soil ph , also its te green pine leaves that is acidic the brown leaves that fall on the ground have alot less acid and also those acide will decompose when those brown leaves are decomposing .
by the way the pines tree are not the reason for you only see crow there , I leaved in Shiraz for 12 years from 1364 to 1376 and I could see a lot of other birds.the problem of Shiraz is pollution not pine trees , that pollution Crows other birds away .
by the way crows like Jackals and Vultures are cleaner of environment they clean nature from the junks human throw away in the surrounding environment .
Also again you can find Pine in all northern hemisphere what we imported from USA was not pine tree it was Cupressus Arizonica or (سرو نقره ای) 

and about producing oxygen , other trees in fall and winter loose their leaves and won't produce much of oxygen while its not the case with evergreens which pine is part of them

about your article , read it completely , It won't say pine tree pollute the air , it says human activity is the cause of that pollution .
by the way as you seems to adore youtube videos . just for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> by the way as you seems to adore youtube videos . just for you


It's you who adores all baseless rumors and videos.

since your eyes have problem, I repeat my sentence again.
*Iran has native evergreen broadleaves.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> It's you who adores all baseless rumors and videos.
> 
> since your eyes have problem, I repeat my sentence again.
> *Iran has native evergreen broadleaves.*


and if your problem is with Christmas tree , let me say it won't have o be pine it can be Spruce or Fir for Gods sake you can use Cypress for it so why attack the tree just for its used by some for that purpose and blame it for the things that its not the tree problem , instead of doing it for the real reasons .
attacking the tree because it make the soil acidic or it won't produce oxygen , is just like make stories about Liberty Statues and say USA build it to commemorate the burning of Persepolis and because they are our enemy 
honestly can't we find enough of USA enmity and exploitation in last half century to be sufficient for several generation why we have to resort to these fabrications and nonsense
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/75769/آمریکا-با-برهنگی-تائیس-به-جنگ-ايران-مي-آيد

about Ravazadeh , what ever you say it won't change the fact that he is a peddler just like many of Persian satellite specialists .there are many video of him , I just post two of them , right now I must go to work , when I come back I post some other video of him to see what sort of nonsense he says .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> attacking the tree because it make the soil acidic or it won't produce oxygen


Oh sorry to offend your beloved pines, we thought we plant these trees to produce oxygen for us, we didn't know it's based on their usage in christmas!
I really apologize for misunderstanding of you and all zionist's efforts for spreading it in Iran!


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

kowsar jet was disappointing...

how is it different to Azarakhsh or Saeqeh which were both domestic versions of the f-5 also?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Oh sorry to offend your beloved pines, we thought we plant these trees to produce oxygen for us, we didn't know it's based on their usage in christmas!
> I really apologize for misunderstanding of you and all zionist's efforts for spreading it in Iran!


Pine produce oxygen in all seasons . also their wood is useful in industry.
Also as I said if I want Christmas tree there are a lot of other options . the problem here is the ones who think the only use of pine tree is its use as Christmas tree and attack it for nonexistence reason . 
I say again if you want to attack iit attack iit for valid reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

are people really arguing about pine trees being a conspiracy lol

anyone watching the asian games? lots of greco roman wrestling tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Another example:
Health ministry and the head of environment organization say our *research *showed that a newly imported tree (which in Iran is known as American *Conocarpus*) was the cause of 24000 asthma cases in Ahwaz.
*نجات 90 درصد خوزستانی از خفگی باهرس کنوکارپوس آمریکایی*


Smart *** geniuses:
why do you wanna hurt this beautiful tree, this tree can produce 4 kinds of Methane!!! our masters in U.S say it's very friendly to environment and they are always right and we never doubt them, you research again and find another result which matches our words!!! 
*همه چیز در مورد درختی که متهم به آلرژی زایی در اهواز است



import and planting of this tree has already been banned in several Persian gulf states.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 07_SeppDietrich

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> kowsar jet was disappointing...
> 
> how is it different to Azarakhsh or Saeqeh which were both domestic versions of the f-5 also?


This kowsar is development from okder Azarakshsh and Saeqeh


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

07_SeppDietrich said:


> This kowsar is development from okder Azarakshsh and Saeqeh


they feed us the same shit under the banner of "new" "fully iranian" "innovation" every few years and people buy it

they'll make about 10 max of this shitty '70s standard obsolete jet then claim to have invented a new jet in a few years that's another bs f-5 derivative

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

: ))))))))))))))))

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Another example:
> Health ministry and the head of environment organization say our *research *showed that a newly imported tree (which in Iran is known as American *Conocarpus*) was the cause of 24000 asthma cases in Ahwaz.
> *نجات 90 درصد خوزستانی از خفگی باهرس کنوکارپوس آمریکایی*
> 
> 
> Smart *** geniuses:
> why do you wanna hurt this beautiful tree, this tree can produce 4 kinds of Methane!!! our masters in U.S say it's very friendly to environment and they are always right and we never doubt them, you research again and find another result which matches our words!!!
> *همه چیز در مورد درختی که متهم به آلرژی زایی در اهواز است
> 
> 
> 
> import and planting of this tree has already been banned in several Persian gulf states.*


Interesting our Arab Friends gave it to us while they themselves ban it and then we are supposed to Blame USA .
by the way the article says something interesting


> علیرغم گفته های رئیس سازمان حفاطت محیط زیست، دکتر چهرازی عضو هیأت‌علمی گروه باغبانی دانشگاه شهید چمران گرده کنوکارپوس را آلرژی زا نمی داند و بر این باور است که این درختان در اهواز به صورت مکرر هرس می شوند و اصلاً به مرحله بذر دهی و گرده افشانی نمی رسند که بتوان آنها را عامل اصلی آلرژی زایی شهروندان عنوان کرد.
> 
> مثل هر پدیده دیگری در ایران موافقان و مخالفان نظرات هم را نمی پذیرند. آنها که کنوکارپوس را مقصر آلرژی نمی دانند، معتقدند این درخت مورد بی مهری علاقه مندان محیط زیست قرار گرفته است و برخلاف شایعات روی درختان کنوکارپوس که هرس نمی‌شوند آشیانه‌سازی هم دیده می شود و اتفاقاً هرس کردن شان باعث فراری داده شدن پرندگان می شود و حتی دیده شده که زنبورهای عسل از آن بازدید می کنند اما هرس مدام باعث می شود آنها هم نتوانند کندو تشکیل دهند.



by the way , why you guys forget the problem of Ahvaz and blame it on the tree
dust is Ahvaz Problem , its burning Sugar Cane before harvesting them that pollute the air .by the way there are far better reason for not planting the tree in urban area rather than accusing them of being Allergen . the planet leaf blind drivers view of sidewalk that's a serious concerns and damage it s root can inflict on infrastructures .

by the way it seems some Arab Countries banned it from being planted in urban area not banning it completely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Geraei and Nouri won gold in 77kg/87kg classes of greco-roman wrestling

no weightlifting for a few more days unfortunately and today is the last day of wrestling


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

of our 4 wuhsu men and 2 wushu women contestants, 3/4 of the men and 2/2 of the women are in the finals for their weight classes (all finals take place tomorrow)!

mohammadseifi is an absolute beast, 4x world champion and his semi final was embarrassingly one sided 

who knew we could be so good at a sport i've never even heard of


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032213855198474241
guys i need the name of the artist and if possible the name of the song, i like it very much


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

yavar said:


>


it is only for the website not in reality


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


>


not so fast , which engine they used in that car , and how is its fuel economy and pollution standards .
more importantly how many they produced of that car .

Several year ago Bill Gates made some Joke about slow pace of General Motors in developing new cars by stating 


> “If GM had kept up with the technology like the computer industry has, we would all be driving $25.00 cars that got 1,000 miles to the gallon.”



General Motors answer was


> If GM had developed technology like Microsoft, we would all be driving cars with the following characteristics -
> 
> 1. For no reason whatsoever, your car would crash twice a day.
> 
> 2. Every time they repainted the lines in the road, you would have to buy a new car.
> 
> 3. Occasionally your car would die on the freeway for no reason. You would have to pull over to the side of the road, close all of the windows, shut off the car, restart it, and reopen the windows before you could continue. For some reason you would simply accept this.
> 
> 4. Occasionally, executing a maneuver such as a left turn would cause your car to shut down and refuse to restart, in which case you would have to reinstall the engine.
> 
> 5. Only one person at a time could use the car unless you bought "car NT", but then you would have to buy more seats.
> 
> 6. Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable, five times as fast and twice as easy to drive - but would only run on five percent of the roads.
> 
> 7. The oil, water temperature, and alternator warning lights would all be replaced by a single "General Protection Fault" warning light.
> 
> 10. The airbag system would ask "are you sure?" before deploying.
> 
> 11. Occasionally, for no reason whatsoever, your car would lock you out and refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door handle, turned the key and grabbed hold of the radio antenna.
> 
> 12. GM would require all car buyers to also purchase a deluxe set of Rand McNally road maps (now a GM subsidiary), even though they neither need nor want them. Attempting to delete this option would immediately cause the cars performance to diminish by 50% or more. Moreover, GM would become a target for investigation by the Justice Dept.
> 
> 13. Every time GM introduced a new car, car buyers would have to learn to drive all over again because none of the controls would operate in the same manner as the old car.
> 
> 14. You'd have to press the "Start" button to turn the engine off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


>


When was the last time that these friends didn't vote that three Iranian Island Belong to UAE ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


>


strange , but what I heard some group of Hashd-Al-Shaabi are actually the one who threatened USA forces in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


>


Don't knew , Shah Supporters claim that Bahrain was not controlled by Iran since Qajar , dynasty and shah only secured Iran Claims over several other strategic Island at the Straight of Hormoz . Guess it's a debate that you must solve with some royalist , not us here .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


>


well to be honest , its a poison , that 18 million Euro is just droplets that Euro Zone is kept in front of Iran so Iran stay with JCOPA even USA reimpose SWIFT and OIL Industry sanctions. tell me if its not poison then what is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Asian Games update for today:

Moradi won *gold* at 94kg weightlifting, breaking the 1999 snatch world record in doing so. Rostami didn't total because he missed his 3 c+js but he's still transitioning to his new weight so I don't think it's a big problem.

Hamideh Abbasali won *bronze* in the women's 68kg division of karate.

Iran beat Syria in 5x5 basketball and are through to the *QF*. The men's 3x3 basketball team continued to win all their group games, just one more against Afghanistan in an hour but they will also be going through to the *QF* regardless of that result. (The women's 3x3 team is already through to the *QF* also.)

Iran won their first water polo game at the Games, beating Singapore.

Sajjad Ganjzadeh just now won *gold* medal in karate +84kg category! (I just watched it now but didn't really understand it )


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Parsipride




----------



## Parsipride

*Iranian Journalist Sentenced to 10 Years in Prison For Criticizing Ultra-Conservative Cleric in a Tweet *







Amir Mohammad Hossein Miresmaili, a former journalist and satirist for the Jahan Sana’at (Industry World) newspaper in Iran, has been sentenced to a decade in prison after allegedly disparaging a Shia imam in a tweet aimed at criticizing an ultra-conservative cleric in Iran.

Branch 1060 of the Government Workers Court in Tehran handed down the sentence on August 19, 2018. Miresmaili was also banned from media activities for two years as well as prohibited from traveling abroad for two years.

“There are many objections to the ruling against my client,” his lawyer Hossein Ahmadiniaz told the state-funded Iranian Students News Agency (ISNA). 

“He was trying to criticize officials within the framework of satire but unfortunately, his words have been taken as insults,” he added. “I believe the government should show tolerance and understand the nature of satire.”

Miresmaili was arrested at Tehran’s Imam Khomeini International Airport a day after he tweeted the tongue-in-cheek criticism of Ahmad Alamolhoda, the ultra-conservative Friday prayer leader of Mashhad, for declaring that children shouldn’t be allowed to dance in public.

In a tweet on April 23, 2018, Miresmaili wrote: “There are two stories about how Imam Reza was martyred. One of them says he ate poisoned grapes and according to the other, he drank pomegranate juice. There’s no doubt he loved grape juice, chips and yogurt and then Alamolhoda says dancing and music are an insult to Imam Reza! Stop the nonsense. Imam Reza is one of us.” 

Ali Ibn Musa al-Reza is the 8th Shia Imam (765-818 A.D.) and the butt of many Iranian jokes. 

Hours later, Miresmaili deleted the tweet and apologized for posting it.

“I reiterate that I had no intention whatsoever to insult Imam Reza,” he tweeted at the time. “I’m a Shia Muslim and I just wanted to criticize Alamolhoda and if anyone got upset, I apologize.”

On the day of his arrest, religious extremists posted videos on social media showing a crowd in front of the judiciary’s headquarters in Tehran demanding stiff punishments against “foul-mouthed journalists.”

Miresmaili’s sentence was based on four charges: “insulting sacred tenants and the imams,” “insulting government and judicial officials,” “spreading falsehoods to disturb public opinion” and “publishing immoral and indecent matters.”

Ahmadiniaz said he would appeal the ruling within the 20-day time limit.


----------



## Parsipride

*Fourth Human Rights Lawyer Slapped With National Security Charges in Iran*
Source: Center for Human Rights in Iran

*Arash Keykhosravi, a lawyer representing the family of an Iranian Canadian man who recently died under suspicious circumstances in state custody, has been slapped with national security charges, making him the fourth defense attorney detained under this pretense in Iran in less than a year.*






Former moderate lawmaker Ghasem Sholeh Sa'di is facing the same charges for attending a lawful political rally along with Keykhosravi in August 2018. Their detention orders have also been extended for a month without eligibility for bail. 

"The prosecutor upped the charge from 'disruption of public order' to 'assembly and collusion against national security' even though it's unrelated to what they did, which was attend a peaceful public gathering that didn't harm national security the slightest bit," attorney Payam Derafshan told the Center for Human Rights in Iran (CHRI) on August 21, 2018.

Since February 2018, at least seven lawyers who have taken on politically sensitive cases in Iran have also been arrested, charged, and blocked from taking on new cases in a crackdown aimed at preventing defense attorneys from representing people detained on politically motivated charges.

As part of the crackdown, the judiciary has restricted those detainees, who are held on "national security" charges, to choosing their lawyers from a list of just 20 approved by the judiciary.

Keykhosravi and Sa'di were arrested in front of Iran's Parliament building in Tehran at a rally on August 18 against the signing of an accord between Caspian Sea nations, including Iran, that divides the body of water and its oil and gas resources.

Keykhosravi has represented a number of high-profile human rights cases throughout his career, including the suspicious death of academic and environmentalist Kavous Seyed-Emami in Tehran's Evin Prison in February 2018.

Sa'di, a former two-term parliamentary representative from the city of Shiraz, is also a retired Tehran University law professor who has been a frequent critic of state policies. 

Derafshan criticized the judicial authorities for treating the two as convicts by cuffing their hands and feet and making them wear prisoners' uniforms as they were transferred from Evin Prison to the Great Tehran Penitentiary, southeast of the capital. 

"The authorities have really acted in a mean fashion toward two of the country's most esteemed lawyers just to abuse and humiliate them," the attorney told CHRI.

"You can put cuffs on suspects' hands and feet but only for dangerous criminals or prisoners who might escape," he added.


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Today was a good but almost very good day for Iran at the Asian Games.

Iran won three silver medals in karate (two women, one men).

Tahmineh Sadeghi won bronze in Pencak Silat.

Ali Hashemi won bronze in the 105kg category of weightlifting.

Iran's 3x3 basketball team (men) won bronze also, just missing out on the final to China (19-21).

Hassan Taftian couldn't win a medal in the 100m and finished 6th.

Tomorrow is my favourite event of the Games - the 105kg+ weightlifting contest, with Salimi and Alihosseini, both are strong favourites to win gold/silver.


----------



## Aramagedon

*تولید پول بی پشتوانه و بانک های خصوصی علت های اصلی کاهش ارزش ریال :*

*پیشنهاد میکنم جلسه ی دوم رو حتما گوش بدید.*

http://mahdimouood.ir/post/دانلود-س...کرامت،-عزت،-مقاومت-مشهد-مقدس-29-تا-1397-04-31

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Parsipride

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012829344257970176

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033739713717391361


----------



## Parsipride

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033838656686055424


----------



## Parsipride

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033654384687820800


----------



## Parsipride

Not a word about the F-5 Pilot that lost his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2018/08/26/1812677/iranian-fighter-jet-crash-landing-kills-pilot

Mass shooting in the US:

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018...ngMassShooting-fatalities-in-US-mass-shooting

May their souls go to heaven.


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

*Good day for Iran at the Asian Games:*

*Salimi* and *Alihosseini* won *gold* and *silver* in the 105kg+ weightlifting.

*Bahman Ghoncheh* won *gold* in 75kg karate (winning the final 5-0 against his Saudi opponent), *Poorshab Zabiollah* won *bronze* in 84kg karate, and *Pegah Zangenehkarkooti* won *bronze* in 68kg karate.

Iran also won *bronze* in the mixed team compound archery contest.

We have dropped down to 5th from 4th in the overall rankings however, as Indonesia won 8 golds today (all in some weird sport called 'pencak silat' which I suspect is only popular in Indonesia).


----------



## pin gu

41 
Kojaee peykan ke yadet bekheir




2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*ترامپ پرچم آمریکا را اشتباه رنگ کرد! +عکس *

ترامپ که پیشتر از بازیکن‌های لیگ فوتبال آمریکا بابت عدم ادای احترام به پرچم کشورش شدیدا انتقاد کرده بود، شخصا در جریان بازدید از یک بیمارستان کودکان در اوهایو مرتکب خطا شد و پرچم آمریکا را اشتباه رنگ‌آمیزی کرد!

پایگاه خبری تحلیلی انتخاب (Entekhab.ir) : 





ترامپ که پیشتر از بازیکن‌های لیگ فوتبال آمریکا بابت عدم ادای احترام به پرچم کشورش شدیدا انتقاد کرده بود، شخصا در جریان بازدید از یک بیمارستان کودکان در اوهایو مرتکب خطا شد و پرچم آمریکا را اشتباه رنگ‌آمیزی کرد!

به گزارش ایسنا، به نوشته روزنامه ایندیپندنت، دونالد ترامپ، رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا بابت رنگ‌آمیزی اشتباه پرچم آمریکا حین بازدید از یک بیمارستان کودکان مورد تمسخر قرار گرفت. او قاطعانه ردیفی که باید با مداد قرمز پر می‌شد، با آبی رنگ کرد.

رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا پس از انتقادش از بازیکن‌های ان‌اف‌ال بابت عدم احترام به پرچم و زانو نزدن حین پخش سرود ملی آمریکا پیش از بازی‌ها، به دورویی متهم شد. او همچنین در حرکت زننده دیگری، پس از یک سخنرانی ضد مهاجرتی، پرچم آمریکا را به آغوش کشید.






یک فعال در پیامی نوشت: خطوط افقی پرچم آمریکا سفید و قرمز هستند. ترامپ باید این را بداند. با توجه به انتقادی که او از زانو نزدن بازیکن‌ها در یک مسابقه فوتبال کرده بود، این بی‌احترامی به پرچم است.

کاربران توئیتر این نکته را پیش کشیدند که آیا این اشتباه رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا سهوی بوده است یا عمدی. برخی کاربران می‌گویند ترامپ قصد داشته است تا پرچم سه رنگ سفید، آبی، قرمز روسیه را بکشد؛ آن هم در شرایطی که اف‌بی‌آی درباره ارتباطات کمپین او با روسیه پیش از انتخابات ۲۰۱۶ تحقیق می‌کند. برخی هم تصاویری از پرچم قرمز، سفید،‌ آبی هلند را منتشر کردند.

در همین حال حامیان رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا معتقدند که او با افزودن رنگ آبی در ردیف‌های پرچم کشورش قصد ادای احترام به نیروی پلیس را داشته است. با این حال کاربران می‌گویند اگر او به پرچمی هم که روی کتش الصاق شده بود، نگاه می‌انداخت مرتکب این خطا نمی‌شد.


————————————

سلام این رشته ی رزمی نیو کونگ فو رو من تو شمال تهران ۱۳ سال پیش دان دو اش رو گرفتم. بعدشم رفتم بوکس

اگه این درس و کنکور و این کوفت و زهری ماری ها میذاشت من الان تو کل کشور و نه بلکه به صورت جهانی مقام داشتم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Behdad Salimi has retired! 

The weightlifting world champs are in a few months so it's a shame he didn't at least wait for those, but not a bad way to go out with a gold medal at the Asian Games.

He achieved the second heaviest weightlifting snatch of all time, won an olympic gold, multiple world championships and broke world records.

He is not that old but weightlifting is a sport for the young and Behdad suffered many injuries in his career that stopped him reaching his full potential, but he still achieved so much for us and we will miss him.


----------



## Cthulhu

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> Behdad Salimi has retired!
> 
> The weightlifting world champs are in a few months so it's a shame he didn't at least wait for those, but not a bad way to go out with a gold medal at the Asian Games.
> 
> He achieved the second heaviest weightlifting snatch of all time, won an olympic gold, multiple world championships and broke world records.
> 
> He is not that old but weightlifting is a sport for the young and Behdad suffered many injuries in his career that stopped him reaching his full potential, but he still achieved so much for us and we will miss him.


A sad day, That incident that he had messed him real good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> *ترامپ پرچم آمریکا را اشتباه رنگ کرد! +عکس *
> 
> ترامپ که پیشتر از بازیکن‌های لیگ فوتبال آمریکا بابت عدم ادای احترام به پرچم کشورش شدیدا انتقاد کرده بود، شخصا در جریان بازدید از یک بیمارستان کودکان در اوهایو مرتکب خطا شد و پرچم آمریکا را اشتباه رنگ‌آمیزی کرد!
> 
> پایگاه خبری تحلیلی انتخاب (Entekhab.ir) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ترامپ که پیشتر از بازیکن‌های لیگ فوتبال آمریکا بابت عدم ادای احترام به پرچم کشورش شدیدا انتقاد کرده بود، شخصا در جریان بازدید از یک بیمارستان کودکان در اوهایو مرتکب خطا شد و پرچم آمریکا را اشتباه رنگ‌آمیزی کرد!
> 
> به گزارش ایسنا، به نوشته روزنامه ایندیپندنت، دونالد ترامپ، رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا بابت رنگ‌آمیزی اشتباه پرچم آمریکا حین بازدید از یک بیمارستان کودکان مورد تمسخر قرار گرفت. او قاطعانه ردیفی که باید با مداد قرمز پر می‌شد، با آبی رنگ کرد.
> 
> رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا پس از انتقادش از بازیکن‌های ان‌اف‌ال بابت عدم احترام به پرچم و زانو نزدن حین پخش سرود ملی آمریکا پیش از بازی‌ها، به دورویی متهم شد. او همچنین در حرکت زننده دیگری، پس از یک سخنرانی ضد مهاجرتی، پرچم آمریکا را به آغوش کشید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یک فعال در پیامی نوشت: خطوط افقی پرچم آمریکا سفید و قرمز هستند. ترامپ باید این را بداند. با توجه به انتقادی که او از زانو نزدن بازیکن‌ها در یک مسابقه فوتبال کرده بود، این بی‌احترامی به پرچم است.
> 
> کاربران توئیتر این نکته را پیش کشیدند که آیا این اشتباه رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا سهوی بوده است یا عمدی. برخی کاربران می‌گویند ترامپ قصد داشته است تا پرچم سه رنگ سفید، آبی، قرمز روسیه را بکشد؛ آن هم در شرایطی که اف‌بی‌آی درباره ارتباطات کمپین او با روسیه پیش از انتخابات ۲۰۱۶ تحقیق می‌کند. برخی هم تصاویری از پرچم قرمز، سفید،‌ آبی هلند را منتشر کردند.
> 
> در همین حال حامیان رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا معتقدند که او با افزودن رنگ آبی در ردیف‌های پرچم کشورش قصد ادای احترام به نیروی پلیس را داشته است. با این حال کاربران می‌گویند اگر او به پرچمی هم که روی کتش الصاق شده بود، نگاه می‌انداخت مرتکب این خطا نمی‌شد.


خوب از حق نگذریم درست کار ترامپ مسخره بود ولی انصافا چند درصد مردم ایران میتونن پرچم ایران را درست بکشن




اینم که میبینید مثلا پرچم ایران توی یک به اصطلاح دانشگاه توی همین ایرانه





یا رییس جمهور میره ویتنام و اصلا اعتراض نمیکنه این چه مسخره ای هست که گداشتید و کجای این پرچم رسمی ایران هست




همون اشتباه بالا دوباره تکرار شده و دو تا از بالاترین مقامهای رسمی کشور صداشون هم در نمیاد




یا اینکه یک عده رنگ سبز پرچم را آبی میکنن به جایی هم بر نمیخوره




این شاهکار را هم که فدراسیون خودمان کرده و کار خارجیها دیگه نیست




اینم تکرار هنرمندی فدراسیون توی یک مراسم دیگه




اینم یک هنر دیگه آدم باید گریه کنه که تابلو از زیر دست چند نفر رد شده و هیچ کس نفهمیده چه گندی زده شده

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> خوب از حق نگذریم درست کار ترامپ مسخره بود ولی انصافا چند درصد مردم ایران میتونن پرچم ایران را درست بکشن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم که میبینید مثلا پرچم ایران توی یک به اصطلاح دانشگاه توی همین ایرانه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یا رییس جمهور میره ویتنام و اصلا اعتراض نمیکنه این چه مسخره ای هست که گداشتید و کجای این پرچم رسمی ایران هست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> همون اشتباه بالا دوباره تکرار شده و دو تا از بالاترین مقامهای رسمی کشور صداشون هم در نمیاد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یا اینکه یک عده رنگ سبز پرچم را آبی میکنن به جایی هم بر نمیخوره
> 
> 
> 
> 
> این شاهکار را هم که فدراسیون خودمان کرده و کار خارجیها دیگه نیست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم تکرار هنرمندی فدراسیون توی یک مراسم دیگه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اینم یک هنر دیگه آدم باید گریه کنه که تابلو از زیر دست چند نفر رد شده و هیچ کس نفهمیده چه گندی زده شده




Not intrested.

Don’t quote again.


----------



## Hack-Hook

2800 said:


> Not intrested.
> 
> Don’t quote again.


then Don't make any comment on a public section

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72B

Hello guys
Remember me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Parsipride said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012829344257970176
> View attachment 494524



It's easy to blame the government for Iran's water crisis but in reality, in the last year alone Iran has seen a 26% decrease in rain water & a similarly massive drop in perspiration. Add to this the fact that Iran has an arid climate & a large growing population & you have a recipe for a water crisis. Yes the government should have had better foresight but honestly how can U predict a 26% drop in rain water within 1 year ? As we speak they're building water desalination plants all over the south of the country.


----------



## WinterNights

RedEfffect said:


> Hello guys



Hey bro, welcome.


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Cthulhu said:


> A sad day, That incident that he had messed him real good.


The torn ACL after his Gold at the London Olympics really cut his career short indeed.

But despite his injuries, he achieved a lot and will go down in history as one of the greatest 105kg+ weightlifters of all time:

*2-Time IWF World Champion (2010 & 2011), Silver in 2014, and Bronze in 2017*
*2012 London Olympic Games Champion*
*3-Time Asian Games Gold Medalist*
*3-Time Asian Championships Gold Medalist*
*Set the Snatch World Record In 2014 With 214kg, Then Broke It At the 2016 Rio Olympic Games With 216kg*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

What a surprise! Representatives of god on earth were caught selling out everyoone and their mothers to foreign entities. What a shock coming from holier than thou islamic charlatans. Yesterday it was Darya Mazandaran, Today it is Khoramshahr , and who knows what they will sell tomorrow. They were not as lucky as Mr. Taj ( the economic minister )who fled iran with millions. 



*Iran arrested ‘tens of spies’ within government - minister*
Published time: 28 Aug, 2018 20:05Edited time: 28 Aug, 2018 20:24
Get short URL





18
Iranian security forces have identified and arrested “tens of spies” working in government agencies, according to Intelligence Minister Mahmoud Alavi.
_“The intelligence ministry's anti-espionage unit has successfully identified and arrested tens of spies in different governmental bodies,_” Alavi was quoted by the news agency ISNA on Tuesday.

The minister did not offer any details about the arrests or identities of the alleged spies. He did say the ministry has been on the lookout for dual nationals, however.

Alavi’s announcement comes as the US has reimposed sanctions on Tehran following President Donald Trump’s unilateral withdrawal from the 2015 JCPOA nuclear deal. More sanctions are scheduled to take effect in November, and the US has threatened to punish anyone in the world who does business with Tehran.

Iran has responded by unveiling new homemade weapons, including a fighter jet and a ballistic missile, as well as saying its navy is “vigilantly controlling” the Strait of Hormuz. Some 18.5 million barrels of crude oil transit the strait every day, on the way from the Persian Gulf to the rest of the world.


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> *ترامپ پرچم آمریکا را اشتباه رنگ کرد! +عکس *
> 
> ترامپ که پیشتر از بازیکن‌های لیگ فوتبال آمریکا بابت عدم ادای احترام به پرچم کشورش شدیدا انتقاد کرده بود، شخصا در جریان بازدید از یک بیمارستان کودکان در اوهایو مرتکب خطا شد و پرچم آمریکا را اشتباه رنگ‌آمیزی کرد!
> 
> پایگاه خبری تحلیلی انتخاب (Entekhab.ir) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ترامپ که پیشتر از بازیکن‌های لیگ فوتبال آمریکا بابت عدم ادای احترام به پرچم کشورش شدیدا انتقاد کرده بود، شخصا در جریان بازدید از یک بیمارستان کودکان در اوهایو مرتکب خطا شد و پرچم آمریکا را اشتباه رنگ‌آمیزی کرد!
> 
> به گزارش ایسنا، به نوشته روزنامه ایندیپندنت، دونالد ترامپ، رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا بابت رنگ‌آمیزی اشتباه پرچم آمریکا حین بازدید از یک بیمارستان کودکان مورد تمسخر قرار گرفت. او قاطعانه ردیفی که باید با مداد قرمز پر می‌شد، با آبی رنگ کرد.
> 
> رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا پس از انتقادش از بازیکن‌های ان‌اف‌ال بابت عدم احترام به پرچم و زانو نزدن حین پخش سرود ملی آمریکا پیش از بازی‌ها، به دورویی متهم شد. او همچنین در حرکت زننده دیگری، پس از یک سخنرانی ضد مهاجرتی، پرچم آمریکا را به آغوش کشید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یک فعال در پیامی نوشت: خطوط افقی پرچم آمریکا سفید و قرمز هستند. ترامپ باید این را بداند. با توجه به انتقادی که او از زانو نزدن بازیکن‌ها در یک مسابقه فوتبال کرده بود، این بی‌احترامی به پرچم است.
> 
> کاربران توئیتر این نکته را پیش کشیدند که آیا این اشتباه رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا سهوی بوده است یا عمدی. برخی کاربران می‌گویند ترامپ قصد داشته است تا پرچم سه رنگ سفید، آبی، قرمز روسیه را بکشد؛ آن هم در شرایطی که اف‌بی‌آی درباره ارتباطات کمپین او با روسیه پیش از انتخابات ۲۰۱۶ تحقیق می‌کند. برخی هم تصاویری از پرچم قرمز، سفید،‌ آبی هلند را منتشر کردند.
> 
> در همین حال حامیان رئیس‌جمهوری آمریکا معتقدند که او با افزودن رنگ آبی در ردیف‌های پرچم کشورش قصد ادای احترام به نیروی پلیس را داشته است. با این حال کاربران می‌گویند اگر او به پرچمی هم که روی کتش الصاق شده بود، نگاه می‌انداخت مرتکب این خطا نمی‌شد.
> 
> 
> ————————————
> 
> سلام این رشته ی رزمی نیو کونگ فو رو من تو شمال تهران ۱۳ سال پیش دان دو اش رو گرفتم. بعدشم رفتم بوکس
> 
> اگه این درس و کنکور و این کوفت و زهری ماری ها میذاشت من الان تو کل کشور و نه بلکه به صورت جهانی مقام داشتم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


>


When it comes to sports Iran is a developed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

2800 said:


> When it comes to sports Iran is a developed country.


I have noticed that Iranians,Egyptians and Russians are very strong is this do food or genetics?!


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> I have noticed that Iranians,Egyptians and Russians are very strong is this do food or genetics?!


Culture, art and traditions...

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Shahnameh

https://www.theepicofthepersiankings.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

*Fissures Grow At Top Of Iran's Government As Rouhani Censured, Top Officials Sacked*



by Tyler Durden
Tue, 08/28/2018 - 20:05
85
SHARES
TwitterFacebookRedditEmailPrint

Iran's parliament has censured President Hassan Rouhani, voting on Tuesday to reject his explanations for why the country's economy is crumbling. Reuters reports this came after Rouhani underwent a grilling in front of parliament on live TV as hardliners gain the upper hand after crippling rounds of US sanctions. 

It's but the latest sign of *deep fissures that run to the top of Iran's government after parliament sacked the minister of economy and finance over the weekend*.

This followed the labor minister's sacking as well — *both were blamed for not staving off the collapse of the rial and surging inflation*. 






Fighting erupted over whether to oust the finance minister during a parliamentary session in Tehran. Image source: EPA via LA Times
The dismissal of the now former finance minister Masoud Karbasian is unlikely to do anything positive to halt the downward spiral at this late hour with the rial falling to new lows seemingly on a weekly basis against the U.S. dollar. 

*The rial fell this past weekend to 107,000 to the dollar*, while a year ago it was about 33,000 rials to $1.

It signals an overall trend that conservatives and Islamists are seizing the opportunity to gain momentum over moderates and pragmatists amidst trying to survive economic war with the US. 

“Over the last year since you became the minister, the dinner table of the people has shrunk to the point of invisibility,” conservative lawmaker Hosseinali Hajideligani told the finance minister during a contentious legislative hearing over the weekend. *“The purchasing power of the people has dropped down at least by 50%. You have made the people poorer every day."*

Karbasian, for his part, blamed the sanctions while implying there's nothing that could have stopped the pressure from squeezing the entire economy, saying America had “targeted our entire economy and social fortifications.”

“America is seeking to block the country's economic vessels to put people under pressure and stir dissatisfaction,” the finance minister told lawmakers.* “They are after hitting the government and ruling system. You should believe that we are at an all-out economic war.”*

But in the end a narrow majority of 137 lawmakers in the 260-seat parliament voted to boot Karbasian, suggesting that moderates who joined in on lashing out at the chief administrative overseer of economic policy may have tipped the scales against him.

One reformist lawmaker, Elias Hazrati of Tehran charged: “What have we done? What have we done to the Iranian people?” And questioned further, “Why should the people suffer from this situation? What is the people's fault?”

No doubt, the White House welcomes these growing public divisions as President Trump has now on multiple occasions credited increased domestic turmoil in Iran with his pulling the US from the Iran nuclear deal last May and reimposing aggressive sanctions targeting major industries. 

As Reuters acknowledges, *"The action in parliament is a further sign of how the Trump administration’s decision to re-impose sanctions could affect Iran’s leadership and its relationship with the outside world, potentially for decades to come."*

And yet, as a number of analysts predicted, the hard-nose approach will likely raise the stature of the Islamic hardliners in Tehran, who from the beginning preached that American duplicity, saying the US would never honor the 2015 deal when Rouhani entered into it.

Reuters summarizes this trend as follows:

Iran’s rulers have been divided between a pragmatic faction that aims for better international relations, and hardliners who are wary of reforms. Trump’s decision to abandon the nuclear deal was opposed by U.S. allies in Europe, *who argued that he undermined Rouhani and strengthened the hands of the hardliners*.

Meanwhile it appears there's likely more carnage within Tehran's leadership to come: following the exit of both the finance and labor ministers this month, Tasnim news agency reported that 70 lawmakers have already moved to impeach a third: the Minister of Industry, Mines and Business. 

The long-term ascendancy of the hard-line faction in Iran's government is also likely to make it easier for hawks in Washington and Tel Aviv to make a public case that the regime needs to be toppled.


----------



## Aramagedon

America’s 1950’s Donald Trump:






Donald trump in american movies & animations:


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Today at the Asian Games:

Elyas Ali Akbari won gold at the 81kg Kurash, Omid Taztak won bronze in the same category.

Ehsan Hadadi won gold in the discus throw, his 4th gold at the Asian Games!


----------



## Zathura

yavar said:


>



Why did they throw their man under the bus? Shouldn't they deny their involvement?


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

*Iran at the Asian Games today:*

Hediye Kazemi won silver in kayaking, Mohammadi won bronze in 73kg judo, Mollaei won silver in 81kg judo, Mohammad Rezaei won bronze in canoeing, and the Iranian men's team won a bronze in canoeing as well.

Iran defeated Saudi Arabia in the QF of Water Polo 15-7, and will play Japan in the SF tomorrow.

Iran defeated South Korea in the SF of basketball 80-68 (South Korea won gold at 2014), and will play against China in the final in 2 days.

Iran defeated Qatar 3-0 in the SF of volleyball (Qatar had defeated Japan - who were the gold medalists in 2014 - in the QF), and will play against South Korea in the final also in 2 days.


I think Iran is on track to win the most golds and most overall medals it has ever won since 1974 (when Iran hosted the Games)!


----------



## Cthulhu

:بیانات استاد رائفی پور

ما بی‌عرضه‌ایم. اینقدر غیرت نداریم. یه عید نوروز میاد تیکه پاره می‌کنیم خودمونو. که حالا چی شده یه زمستون شده بهار. به درک! بهارم میشه تابستون! به کجا برمی‌خوره
به تعداد عمرتون ازین بهارها دیدین. چی شده؟ من مخالفش نیستم. این صله‌ارحام این خونه‌ها رو تمیز کردن... اینا رو حالیمونه. اما می‌خوام بگم خب که چی مثلا! این صدای... همه منتظر دیدی؟ یه توپی میخواد در بشه! دیدی همه.. بشینید حتما باید سر سفره باشی.. بعد یه دَری‌وَری‌هایی هم گذاشتن که هر کاری الان انجام بدی تا آخر سال همون کارو می کنی. مثلا یارو اون لحظه تو مستراح گیر کرده لابد تا آخر سال میخواد بره مستراح. آقا بشینید.. همه منتظر نفس‌ها در سینه حبس.. بووممممم سال هزار و سیصد و نود و هفت... زهر مار
اما من براتون چندین روایت بیارم که امام رضا فرمود که روز غدیر خونه‌هاتونو تمیز کنید. روز غدیر لباس قشنگه‌تون رو تنتون کنید. روز غدیر تو خیابون دارید راه میرید لبخند بزنید بگن امروز متفاوته. یعنی اصل عید ما عید غدیر بود. شهرو بریزید به هم... نورافشانیاتونو بذارید برای غدیر. سیزده روز اینجا تعطیل می‌کنند اونجا حالا یک روز کشتن خودشونو. اونم اگه باز علی مطهری تعطیلشو برنداره. چون دوره افتاده که تعطیلیای اهل بیت رو هم جمع می‌کنند

http://www.ghatreh.com/news/nn44082757/فیلم-رائفی-پور-اصـلِ-عید-مـا-‎عید-غدیر-بود-‎عید

@2800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

سخنرانی اصلی با اون چیزی که تو نوشتی از زمین تا آسمان فرق داره:

www.ghatreh.com/news/nn44082757/فیلم-رائفی-پور-اصـلِ-عید-مـا-%E2%80%8Eعید-غدیر-بود-%E2%80%8Eعید

اینم نسخه ی کامل سخنرانی:

http://cclip.ir/v/80536/


----------



## Cthulhu

2800 said:


> سخنرانی اصلی با اون چیزی که تو نوشتی از زمین تا آسمان فرق داره:
> 
> www.ghatreh.com/news/nn44082757/فیلم-رائفی-پور-اصـلِ-عید-مـا-%E2%80%8Eعید-غدیر-بود-%E2%80%8Eعید
> 
> اینم نسخه ی کامل سخنرانی:
> 
> http://cclip.ir/v/80536/


خیر اصلا هم فرق نداره، بیخود ماله نکش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

من توی تلگرام این سخنرانی را دیدم و اقعا بیشتر بجای اونهایی که اون جلو نشسته بودن و میخندیدن و تشویق میکردن خجالت کشیدم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> خیر اصلا هم فرق نداره، بیخود ماله نکش


زر زر نکن این سخنرانی اصلیه:

http://cclip.ir/v/80536


----------



## Aramagedon

من مثل تو الاف نیستم 24 ساعته خونه باشم

این کلیپی که الان من تو ماشین دیدم هیچ مشکلی نداره:

http://cclip.ir/v/80536

اما اون کلیپی که تو گذاشتی چون یه تیکش گفته طرف اگه عید تو مستراح باشه تا آخر سال تو مستراح میمونه شوخی بوده 

کنایه به اینکه بعضی از اعتقادات ما خرافات هست

بعضی ها چون مرض دارن این یه تیکه رو برداشتن بلد
کردن تا شخصیتش رو خراب کنن. یه سری آدم مریض عوضی بیکار


----------



## Cthulhu

2800 said:


> من مثل تو الاف نیستم 24 ساعته خونه باشم
> 
> این کلیپی که الان من تو ماشین دیدم هیچ مشکلی نداره:
> 
> http://cclip.ir/v/80536


.برای هزارمین بار، این کلیپ یه سخنرانی دیگه است


2800 said:


> اما اون کلیپی که تو گذاشتی چون یه تیکش گفته طرف اگه عید تو مستراح باشه تا آخر سال تو مستراح میمونه شوخی بوده
> 
> کنایه به اینکه بعضی از اعتقادات ما خرافات هست


:متن همون کلیپ

ما بی‌عرضه‌ایم. اینقدر غیرت نداریم. یه عید نوروز میاد تیکه پاره می‌کنیم خودمونو. که حالا چی شده یه زمستون شده بهار. به درک! بهارم میشه تابستون! به کجا برمی‌خوره
به تعداد عمرتون ازین بهارها دیدین. چی شده؟ من مخالفش نیستم. این صله‌ارحام این خونه‌ها رو تمیز کردن... اینا رو حالیمونه. اما می‌خوام بگم خب که چی مثلا! این صدای... همه منتظر دیدی؟ یه توپی میخواد در بشه! دیدی همه.. بشینید حتما باید سر سفره باشی.. بعد یه دَری‌وَری‌هایی هم گذاشتن که هر کاری الان انجام بدی تا آخر سال همون کارو می کنی. مثلا یارو اون لحظه تو مستراح گیر کرده لابد تا آخر سال میخواد بره مستراح. آقا بشینید.. همه منتظر نفس‌ها در سینه حبس.. بووممممم سال هزار و سیصد و نود و هفت... زهر مار
اما من براتون چندین روایت بیارم که امام رضا فرمود که روز غدیر خونه‌هاتونو تمیز کنید. روز غدیر لباس قشنگه‌تون رو تنتون کنید. روز غدیر تو خیابون دارید راه میرید لبخند بزنید بگن امروز متفاوته. یعنی اصل عید ما عید غدیر بود. شهرو بریزید به هم... نورافشانیاتونو بذارید برای غدیر. سیزده روز اینجا تعطیل می‌کنند اونجا حالا یک روز کشتن خودشونو. اونم اگه باز علی مطهری تعطیلشو برنداره. چون دوره افتاده که تعطیلیای اهل بیت رو هم جمع می‌کنند



2800 said:


> بعضی ها چون مرض دارن این یه تیکه رو برداشتن بلد
> کردن تا شخصیتش رو خراب کنن. یه سری آدم مریض عوضی بیکار


بله، صد در صد

@Shapur Zol Aktaf !اینجا رو داشته باش


----------



## Aramagedon

به کوری چشمت عید غدیر مبارک

انقد سعی نکن حس ملی گرایی و حس مذهبی گرایی رو به جون هم بندازی


Cthulhu said:


> .برای هزارمین بار، این کلیپ یه سخنرانی دیگه است
> 
> :متن همون کلیپ
> 
> ما بی‌عرضه‌ایم. اینقدر غیرت نداریم. یه عید نوروز میاد تیکه پاره می‌کنیم خودمونو. که حالا چی شده یه زمستون شده بهار. به درک! بهارم میشه تابستون! به کجا برمی‌خوره
> به تعداد عمرتون ازین بهارها دیدین. چی شده؟ من مخالفش نیستم. این صله‌ارحام این خونه‌ها رو تمیز کردن... اینا رو حالیمونه. اما می‌خوام بگم خب که چی مثلا! این صدای... همه منتظر دیدی؟ یه توپی میخواد در بشه! دیدی همه.. بشینید حتما باید سر سفره باشی.. بعد یه دَری‌وَری‌هایی هم گذاشتن که هر کاری الان انجام بدی تا آخر سال همون کارو می کنی. مثلا یارو اون لحظه تو مستراح گیر کرده لابد تا آخر سال میخواد بره مستراح. آقا بشینید.. همه منتظر نفس‌ها در سینه حبس.. بووممممم سال هزار و سیصد و نود و هفت... زهر مار
> اما من براتون چندین روایت بیارم که امام رضا فرمود که روز غدیر خونه‌هاتونو تمیز کنید. روز غدیر لباس قشنگه‌تون رو تنتون کنید. روز غدیر تو خیابون دارید راه میرید لبخند بزنید بگن امروز متفاوته. یعنی اصل عید ما عید غدیر بود. شهرو بریزید به هم... نورافشانیاتونو بذارید برای غدیر. سیزده روز اینجا تعطیل می‌کنند اونجا حالا یک روز کشتن خودشونو. اونم اگه باز علی مطهری تعطیلشو برنداره. چون دوره افتاده که تعطیلیای اهل بیت رو هم جمع می‌کنند
> 
> 
> بله، صد در صد
> 
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf !اینجا رو داشته باش


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204547818516480


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Cthulhu said:


> .برای هزارمین بار، این کلیپ یه سخنرانی دیگه است
> 
> :متن همون کلیپ
> 
> ما بی‌عرضه‌ایم. اینقدر غیرت نداریم. یه عید نوروز میاد تیکه پاره می‌کنیم خودمونو. که حالا چی شده یه زمستون شده بهار. به درک! بهارم میشه تابستون! به کجا برمی‌خوره
> به تعداد عمرتون ازین بهارها دیدین. چی شده؟ من مخالفش نیستم. این صله‌ارحام این خونه‌ها رو تمیز کردن... اینا رو حالیمونه. اما می‌خوام بگم خب که چی مثلا! این صدای... همه منتظر دیدی؟ یه توپی میخواد در بشه! دیدی همه.. بشینید حتما باید سر سفره باشی.. بعد یه دَری‌وَری‌هایی هم گذاشتن که هر کاری الان انجام بدی تا آخر سال همون کارو می کنی. مثلا یارو اون لحظه تو مستراح گیر کرده لابد تا آخر سال میخواد بره مستراح. آقا بشینید.. همه منتظر نفس‌ها در سینه حبس.. بووممممم سال هزار و سیصد و نود و هفت... زهر مار
> اما من براتون چندین روایت بیارم که امام رضا فرمود که روز غدیر خونه‌هاتونو تمیز کنید. روز غدیر لباس قشنگه‌تون رو تنتون کنید. روز غدیر تو خیابون دارید راه میرید لبخند بزنید بگن امروز متفاوته. یعنی اصل عید ما عید غدیر بود. شهرو بریزید به هم... نورافشانیاتونو بذارید برای غدیر. سیزده روز اینجا تعطیل می‌کنند اونجا حالا یک روز کشتن خودشونو. اونم اگه باز علی مطهری تعطیلشو برنداره. چون دوره افتاده که تعطیلیای اهل بیت رو هم جمع می‌کنند
> 
> بله، صد در صد
> 
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf !اینجا رو داشته باش


I didnt even listen/watch the clip, because I'm done with them like all Iranian nationalists. They have no future inside Iran. Throw a dirty fly in water, he will struggle to survive. These people are struggling againt Iranian identity and to impose their ideology. You are witnessing their last efforts, backed by oil money. Oil will finish, islamism will be defeated before oil is finished, 1400 years chapter will be closed in Iran. This is the future.

I'll admit this raefipour guy is confused, in some clips he talks islamism, some clips nationalism:






He's experimenting with mixing islamism and nationalism to deceive Iranian nationalists. But future will be only pure nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I didnt even listen/watch the clip, because I'm done with them like all Iranian nationalists. They have no future inside Iran. Throw a dirty fly in water, he will struggle to survive. These people are struggling againt Iranian identity and to impose their ideology. You are witnessing their last efforts, backed by oil money. Oil will finish, islamism will be defeated before oil is finished, 1400 years chapter will be closed in Iran. This is the future.
> 
> I'll admit this raefipour guy is confused, in some clips he talks islamism, some clips nationalism:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's experimenting with mixing islamism and nationalism. But future will be only pure nationalism.



This regime destroyed Islam by the atrocities they have committed and continue to commit under the name of religion .It is clear as day when you talk to Iranian youth born after the revolution. Frankly, they do not give a fvck about Islam. The more they push the ideology of the illiterates from the desert of Wahabia, the more disenfranchise people get, the better it be in the long run.

The tribal customs of the ape/camel pediphiles are already dead thanks to the regime. They hold rallies and cry for the same people that hated the Iranians then and their offsprings hate Iranians today.The only people that show up to their rallies are the uneducated, brainwashed, idiots that are bussed in.They will show up as long as they get their free rice and roughan kermanshah.

You tell me people are not fed up with these Charlatans?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032591176262545408

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

in other news

...

Noshad Alamian has defeated the world number 6 and the world number 7 table tennis players and is in the semi final of the men's singles at the Asian Games, thus guaranteeing him a medal. This is Iran's first medal at table tennis since 1958 - 60 years!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035510141490278400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035405596319596544


----------



## haman10

Lmao i remember one day this group was super chill and fun. Wtf are you guys blabbing about here? 
@Serpentine1 close this thread?


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

haman10 said:


> Lmao i remember one day this group was super chill and fun. Wtf are you guys blabbing about here?
> @Serpentine1 close this thread?


i have been covering the asian games on a daily basis thank you very much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...-new-warplane-and-domestic-made-s-300-report/

ایا این خبر حقیقت داره؟


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## sha ah

yavar said:


>



https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...capacity-spite-sanctions-180901150102176.html

*Iran plans to acquire MODERN FIGHTER JETS & boost missile capacity in spite of sanctions*

Announced intention to strengthen Iran's defence capabilities also includes acquiring fighter jets and submarines.

Iran is planning to increase its missile capacity and acquire modern fighter jets and submarines as part of efforts to expand its defence capabilities, a senior official has said.

Mohammad Ahadi, Iran's deputy defence minister for international affairs, made the announcement in a speech to a group of foreign military attaches, the Islamic Republic News Agency (IRNA) reported on Saturday.

"Increasing ballistic and cruise missile capacity ... and the acquisition of next-generation fighters and heavy and long-range vessels and submarines with various weapons capabilities are among the new plans of this ministry," he said in the capital, Tehran.

His comments came a day after Tehran rejected a French call for negotiations on future nuclear plans, its ballistic missile arsenal and its role in ongoing regional conflicts, in the wake of a decision by the United States to withdraw from a multinational nuclear deal with Iran and reimpose sanctions against it.

Earlier this week, Iranian lawyers asked the International Court of Justice to order the US to lift the sanctions, saying the measures - which are damaging Iran's already weak economy - violate terms of a little-known 1955 friendship treaty between the two countries.

In his address, Ahadi said the sanctions had not slowed the development of the country's arms industry. 

"We have the necessary infrastructure and what we need to do is research and development, and at the same time upgrade and update the defence industry while relying on the country's very high scientific capabilities and tens of thousands of graduates in technical fields and engineering," he was quoted as saying by IRNA. 

He also defended Iran's actions in Syria and Iraq, saying they were central to defeating the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (also known as ISIL or ISIS) armed group.

READ MORE
*Iran unveils new domestic fighter jet*
"If Iran and its allies ... had not stopped [the] Islamic State [of Iraq and the Levant], today the map of the region would be different and the world would face a terrible challenge." 

In August, Iran unveiled a new domestic fighter jet, reportedly the first to be "100-percent indigenously made".

At the time, Iranian President Hassan Rouhani said the country's military strength was designed to deter enemies and create "lasting peace".

Rouhani later said that the Islamic Republic's military prowess deterred the US from attacking it.

Relations worsened between the two countries after US President Donald Trump's decision in May to pull out from the landmark nuclear deal, which was signed in 2015 between Iran and several world powers.

*War games*
In a separate announcement on Saturday, the head of the defence ministry's naval industries said a water jet propulsion system was in development and would be ready by March, according to semi-official news agency Tasnim. 

Earlier this week, Iranian state media reported the launch of military exercises involving some 150,000 volunteer Basij militia members, led by Iran's Revolutionary Guards, who vowed to protect Iran from "foreign threats".

"The motto of these war games is unity ... and to declare that, when it comes to adversity and threats from foreigners, we all join to defend the [Islamic Republic's] system," Basij commander Gholam-Hossein Gheibparvar was quoted by IRNA as saying.

The exercises come in advance of massive annual rallies planned for later this month to mark the start of the Iran-Iraq war, which raged from 1980 to 1988.


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

at Asian Games...

Basketball lost to China 72-84 in the final and won silver.

Volleyball beat South Korea in the final 3-0 and won gold!

Water polo Iran beat China 16-15 and won bronze, Iran's first medal in water polo since 1974! 

I don't think there are any more competitions for Iran so the total medals is: 20 gold - 20 silver - 22 bronze (62 total). This is the second most medals Iran has ever won at the Asian Games (highest was 1974).


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

i have a question about *karrar tank*...

is it really on the same level as t-90ms or is it just a dressed up t-72...?

why would we go from negotiations with russia to licence t-90 to revealing our own t-90 equivalent within months... it makes no sense to be negotiating for something when we know we are months away from unveiling the exact same thing...

also i doubt how we can go from zulfaqar tank which is m60 copy (1960s tech) to karrar which they made to look like t-90MS copy (2010s tech!)...

how many karrar tanks do we know have been built so far from videos/photos (ignoring the 800 supposedly ordered)?


----------



## T-72B

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> i have a question about *karrar tank*...
> 
> is it really on the same level as t-90ms or is it just a dressed up t-72...?
> 
> why would we go from negotiations with russia to licence t-90 to revealing our own t-90 equivalent within months... it makes no sense to be negotiating for something when we know we are months away from unveiling the exact same thing...
> 
> also i doubt how we can go from zulfaqar tank which is m60 copy (1960s tech) to karrar which they made to look like t-90MS copy (2010s tech!)...
> 
> how many karrar tanks do we know have been built so far from videos/photos (ignoring the 800 supposedly ordered)?


Iran-Russia negotiations of T-90 is cancelled because of Iran though that they could make a tanks as capable as T-90, Iran already tested both T-90 and T-90MS. and Zulfiqar is the army progarm to make T-72 like tanks but it was cancelled because of high price and a bit worse than T-72S (Shilden), both Karrar and Zulfiqar were different program, for me i think Karrar is actually further development of long forgotten T-72 Khoramshahr which is hybrid of T-72S chassis with T-80UD turret from Ukraine
Picture of T-72 Khoramshahr:












Here is the link about Karrar's production line:
http://inteloniran.blogspot.com/2017/03/irans-t-72-karrar-main-battle-tank.html
My estimated about 5-20 already being build which it's started at July 2018 but maybe it's already mass produce earlier


----------



## sha ah

>>>i have a question about *karrar tank*...
>>>is it really on the same level as t-90ms or is it just a dressed up t-72...?

The T-90 itself is an upgraded version of the T-72. 
This is from wikipedia "The tank is a modern variation of the T-72B and incorporates many features found on the T-80U. Originally called the T-72BU, but later renamed to T-90"


>>>why would we go from negotiations with russia to licence t-90 to revealing our own t-90 equivalent within >>>months... it makes no sense to be negotiating for something when we know we are months away from >>>unveiling the exact same thing...

I'm guessing that they were already working on the project long in advance. They went into negotiations to create publicity & draw attention to their "new" tank


>>>also i doubt how we can go from zulfaqar tank which is m60 copy (1960s tech) to karrar which they made to >>>look like t-90MS copy (2010s tech!)...

Well the Abrams is pretty much a continuation of the M-60. Infact the SUPER M-60, an upgraded version of M-60, looks VERY similar to the Abrams. The Zulfiqar was a work in progress/prototype & a test bed product. However, in the end, considering the fact that it used the canon from the T-72 & considering the fact that all of Iran's T-72's would need upgrades, it was a no brainer for Iran to simply develop the T-72 upgrade program to build its own T-90 knockoffs. Currently Iran takes part in Russia's yearly war games & we see China bring over their own tanks, specifically the Type 90/99, which is pretty much an upgraded copy of the T-72, basically a T-90 equivalent, so it made sense for Iran to produce T-90 knockoffs being part of/involved with the Russia/Sino axis.

>>>how many karrar tanks do we know have been built so far from 

Nobody knows for sure, but from what I've read they're intending to build 800 Karrars. I'm not sure if that includes upgrading the T-72's to Karrar equivalent and adding on 300 new tanks or actually building 800 brand new Karrar tanks. With Iran you never know however according to the following article from Reuters, Deputy Defense Minister Reza Mozaffarinia, has been quoted as saying that “The upgrade and manufacture of 700 to 800 tanks has been planned. Annually there are 50 to 60 tanks manufactured and a sufficient budget has been allocated because the army and Revolutionary Guards have a great need.”

Based on that quote, I'm guessing that Iran is planning on upgrading it's 500 T-72 tanks to Karrar standard and they plan on building approx 300 brand new Karrar tanks, with approx 50 being built a year. It makes sense for Iran to build approx 50 every year in various editions. This way, every year they can work on flaws/bugs & add upgrades as need be. You have to understand, Iran's military doctrine is based on defense, so for Iran, tanks are really their last concern. Anyways here's the article

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...up-to-800-tanks-deputy-minister-idUSKBN1K82DV 

Personally I'm glad that the Iranian military is finally adding new tanks to their inventory. Many of their older tanks, like the M-48 & Chieftains really need to go. What I'm more excited about is the recent announcement that Iran will be procuring new fighter jets. In 2020, the UN embargo which prevents Iran from buying new fighter jets, comes to an end. Rumor has it that Iran has already signed a deal with Russia to purchase a descent number of fighter jets 50-100 with technology transfers. I would like to see Iran get rid of their aging F-4's & purchase the SU-30 & other SU-27 variants. Perhaps a combination of single & double seat fighter jets ? I would also like to see Iran Upgrade their F-5's to Kowsar standard & build a few squadrons of the F-5 Kowsaw to supplement the airforce. It would also be great if Iran got Russia to help upgrade their MIG-29 jets & perhaps a few squadrons of new MIG-29's would be a great addition as well ? Perhaps Iran can try to knock off the MIG-29 & SU-30 after their receive technology transfers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pin gu

مشایی در پاسخ به صحبت قاضی گفت: می‌خواهم با کت و شلوار از خودم دفاع کنم!

رئیس دادگاه گفت: آقای مشایی، اینجا سفارت انگلیس نیست اینجا دادگاه است؛ شما و آقای بقایی چه تفاوتی با سایر مردم دارید که خود را تافته جدا بافته می‌دانید؟

be nazar shoma in ghazi salahiate ghazi bodan dare ?

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/...-رضاییان-و-ارتباط-با-جاسوسان-انگلیس-و-اسراییل


----------



## pin gu

تصویر زیر، صفحه اول روزنامه اطلاعات در تاریخ ۱۳ شهریور ۱۳۵۲ را نشان می‌دهد.




Same story again


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

sha ah said:


> I'm guessing that they were already working on the project long in advance. They went into negotiations to create publicity & draw attention to their "new" tank


this doesn't make sense as an explanation to waste Russia's time and just create confusion...



> Well the Abrams is pretty much a continuation of the M-60. Infact the SUPER M-60, an upgraded version of M-60, looks VERY similar to the Abrams. The Zulfiqar was a work in progress/prototype & a test bed product. However, in the end, considering the fact that it used the canon from the T-72 & considering the fact that all of Iran's T-72's would need upgrades, it was a no brainer for Iran to simply develop the T-72 upgrade program to build its own T-90 knockoffs. Currently Iran takes part in Russia's yearly war games & we see China bring over their own tanks, specifically the Type 90/99, which is pretty much an upgraded copy of the T-72, basically a T-90 equivalent, so it made sense for Iran to produce T-90 knockoffs being part of/involved with the Russia/Sino axis.


my question is how they can produce a t-90 knockoff, it is big leap from zulfaqar to t-90ms!

specifically, i would like to see if iran can produce 50+ karrar tanks then compare their actual capabilities/specs with t-90ms to see if it actually as capable 



> Based on that quote, I'm guessing that Iran is planning on upgrading it's 500 T-72 tanks to Karrar standard and they plan on building approx 300 brand new Karrar tanks, with approx 50 being built a year. It makes sense for Iran to build approx 50 every year in various editions. This way, every year they can work on flaws/bugs & add upgrades as need be. You have to understand, Iran's military doctrine is based on defense, so for Iran, tanks are really their last concern. Anyways here's the article


i guess we will have to wait and see if this happens, because a lot of the time iran announces something but we dont see it be created in big numbers and always they say it is just a test bed for something else (which never seems to come)



> Personally I'm glad that the Iranian military is finally adding new tanks to their inventory. Many of their older tanks, like the M-48 & Chieftains really need to go.


i agree on this, even if it is just an improved t-72 with some t-90 features copied (some well, others less well) it is still an improvement and will build up our industries of building high quality tanks which will take time but is a good investment for the future



> What I'm more excited about is the recent announcement that Iran will be procuring new fighter jets. In 2020, the UN embargo which prevents Iran from buying new fighter jets, comes to an end. Rumor has it that Iran has already signed a deal with Russia to purchase a descent number of fighter jets 50-100 with technology transfers. I would like to see Iran get rid of their aging F-4's & purchase the SU-30 & other SU-27 variants. Perhaps a combination of single & double seat fighter jets ? I would also like to see Iran Upgrade their F-5's to Kowsar standard & build a few squadrons of the F-5 Kowsaw to supplement the airforce. It would also be great if Iran got Russia to help upgrade their MIG-29 jets & perhaps a few squadrons of new MIG-29's would be a great addition as well ? Perhaps Iran can try to knock off the MIG-29 & SU-30 after their receive technology transfers ?


i am very sceptical of any deal with russia, so many times they cancelled agreements or delayed it for so many years... we should switch to china because russia is very easily influenced by the USA/israel and has bad history with us, only problem is our pilots have no experience with chinese jets...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035822117206585345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036217000144584704
Here is an illiterate preaching the tribal customs of the camel/ape lizard eaters of Wahabi Desert which is based on pedophilia . He goes on to say that God created women, which are animals and god made them look like humans so he won't be scared while fvvking . From his accent you can tell he is a foreigner. Daste Daste golhaye Illiterate Islamists!

Now you compare that with Christ at the well with the Samarian women.

The woman appears in John 4:4–42:
A Samaritan woman came to draw water, and Jesus said to her, "Give me a drink." (His disciples had gone to the city to buy food.) The Samaritan woman said to him, "How is it that you, a Jew, ask a drink of me, a woman of Samaria?" (Jews do not share things in common with Samaritans.) Jesus answered her, "If you knew the gift of God, and who it is that is saying to you, 'Give me a drink', you would have asked him, and he would have given you living water." The woman said to him, "Sir, you have no bucket, and the well is deep. Where do you get that living water? Are you greater than our ancestor Jacob, who gave us the well, and with his sons and his flocks drank from it?" Jesus said to her, "Everyone who drinks of this water will be thirsty again, but those who drink of the water that I will give them will never be thirsty. The water that I will give will become in them a spring of water gushing up to eternal life." The woman said to him, "Sir, give me this water, so that I may never be thirsty or have to keep coming here to draw water."

Jesus said to her, "Go, call your husband, and come back." The woman answered him, "I have no husband." Jesus said to her, "You are right in saying, 'I have no husband'; for you have had five husbands, and the man you are now living with is not your husband. What you have said is true!" The woman said to him, "Sir, I see that you are a prophet. Our ancestors worshipped on this mountain, but you say that the place where people must worship is in Jerusalem." Jesus said to her, "Woman, believe me, the hour is coming when you will worship the Father neither on this mountain nor in Jerusalem. You worship what you do not know; we worship what we know, for salvation is from the Jews. But the hour is coming, and is now here, when the true worshippers will worship the Father in spirit and truth, for the Father seeks such as these to worship him. God is spirit, and those who worship him must worship in spirit and truth." The woman said to him, "I know that Messiah is coming" (who is called Christ). "When he comes, he will proclaim all things to us." Jesus said to her, "I am he, the one who is speaking to you."[1]









These Charlatan Occupiers of Iran

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034785681485324288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034374965649465345


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

raman ghavami is a piece of shit western puppet like that heshmat alavi bastard

the video of the cleric is misleading and wrong, he cut the full video where the cleric was quoting something else and was disagreeing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> raman ghavami is a piece of shit western puppet like that heshmat alavi bastard
> 
> the video of the cleric is misleading and wrong, he cut the full video where the cleric was quoting something else and was disagreeing!




Anyone that exposes these Charlatans is not a puppet. Criticism does not make one a traitor but selling out Darya Mazandaran makes you a traitor.

The Cleric was sent to clean up and discredit another Cleric’s , Islamist Savage Illiterate , or whatever ( they are all the same) .

He goes on to say and explain that Stone Age thinking , 7th century culture of illegitimate savages is actually quite advanced.

Furthermore, he explains that his colleague is a well known scholar in the Muslim community and his work has been published.

Frankly , I do not give a Fock about Raman Ghavami or any one else. The dissemination Of truth about people’s suffering does not make a puppet. The Cuban rebels exposure of Spanish atrocities against Cuba did not make them traitors. They were heros.

The protests in Ahvaz ,right now for lack of pay ,is not Western propaganda.

The Charlatans can start by bringing back the $200,000,000,000 that they have stolen for starters. That will relieve a lot of pressure and hardships .


----------



## skyshadow

sepehr long range radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

Iranian "Nazir" OTH radar


----------



## yavar




----------



## like_a_boss

guys do u know what is this? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037341131745513472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037271401076600832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


>


Interesting!

Coming from The fake Joos “ Khazars” who converted to Jewdism and revived the forgotten language of Hebrew from the dust bin so they can continue their lies. They all have changed their names to Hebrew names to validate the lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

*Iran deputy defense min hails Bavar-373 air defense system*

http://www.irna.ir/en/News/83025073



http://www.iran-daily.com/News/230912.html


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038085168278499328


----------



## pin gu

If hejab is one of our rules it should be enforced for everyone even for our Russian friends .


----------



## Parsipride

So much for their Shia Islamic Khalifa. Nothing but wasting billions of dollars of Iranian treasure to the detriment of Iran to feed tribal nomads. So much for Javan Mardaneghi!










Image copyrightREUTERS
Image captionRioters attacked the building after days of violent protests
Protesters have torched the Iranian consulate in the southern Iraqi city of Basra amid large protests against corruption and lack of basic services.

Crowds in the streets of the Shia Muslim-majority city chanted against Iranian influence on Iraqi politics.

A protester was killed and 11 more wounded during clashes with security forces.

It is the fifth day of violent protests in the country's second city, with at least 10 people killed.

Officials announced a curfew at about 21:00 local time (18:00 GMT).

Iran, the region's main Shia power, has fostered ties with Iraq's Shia majority since Saddam Hussein's downfall.

But the Iranian consulate is just another public building protesters associate with the government in Baghdad, analysts say.

Iran's foreign ministry spokesman, Bahram Qassemi, condemned the "agitated" attack, saying it had caused "considerable material damage".

All embassy staff are thought to have left the building before it was torched, Iranian media report.


In pictures: Fresh protests rock Basra
In Thursday's protests, demonstrators burned local government buildings and political offices and forced the closure of Umm Qasr, the country's main sea port to the south of Basra.


On Friday, Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi said he would speed up the release of funds intended to improve basic services in Basra.

Iraq's most senior Shia figure, Ayatollah Ali Sistani, blamed the unrest on political leaders and called for a new government "different from its predecessors".




Image copyrightEPA
Image captionNine protesters were killed this week
Anger in Basra has grown over the lack of jobs, electricity and safe drinking water, with hundreds taken to hospital after drinking contaminated water.

Local residents say the government is corrupt and has allowed infrastructure to virtually collapse in the region that generates much of Iraq's oil wealth.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038140652129665024


----------



## zectech

al-Abadi is the worst PM Iraq could have, better to have Nikki Halley as PM of Iraq to expose how corrupt and disloyal to the Iraqi people the puppet government is. Al-Maliki and Sadr are far better, for they would be friendly and loyal to Iran. al-Abadi is obedient to the occupation forces.

After the summer fiasco, I would pull all Iranian funds from Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zathura



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

Zathura said:


>



Now we are living at Mr Ruhani's era and I think this clip belongs to Mr Ahmadinejad's era . Mr Ruhani was the best person west could support to be Iran's president at the time of election.
Mr Ruhani right now is not very popular president compared to election time . does it means his backers ( the west ) are losing their share in our society too ? Who and what ideology will replace western influence ? 

unfortunately Mr Hitchens is not alive today to see what's going on at U.S . I would be glad to know his opinion now !

"Jeff Sessions announces new 'Religious Liberty Task Force' at Department of Justice"


----------



## skyshadow




----------



## mohsen

*Top three terrorists in one picture:*








Zathura said:


>


90% lies and nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

@Kastor I thought we'd bring the conversation here so we don't derail the other thread.



Kastor said:


> Short answer, foregin lobby is legal in the U.S. as long as you register yourself as such. Also you can hire a PR firm to put commercial on TV telling people the Iran deal was good,



Sure it's _legal, _but that doesn't mean it would be allowed. They called a few reddit posters part of an "Iranian influence operation", imagine what they would do if we used PR firms and lobbies? It just wouldn't fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohsen said:


> *Top three terrorists in one picture:*


Could you please translate it to english and make a thread from it in Middle East section?

11 millions Muslims got killed by these orange and black terrorists and no one called them terrorists. But these orange and black terrorists call those who defend themselves “ terrorists ”.

Fvcking Zionist jungle world.
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/25/us-bombs-yemen-children-humanitarian-disaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Rohani asks people of Iran to economize while the ruling class plunder national wealth and stuff the pockets of their families at home and abroad.


----------



## Kastor

AmirPatriot said:


> @Kastor I thought we'd bring the conversation here so we don't derail the other thread.
> 
> Sure it's _legal, _but that doesn't mean it would be allowed. They called a few reddit posters part of an "Iranian influence operation", imagine what they would do if we used PR firms and lobbies? It just wouldn't fly.


Aha, thanks....well, the reddit and youtube stuff I don't have any idea about, I imagine you can't use false identities or sock puppets profile as they call it. But between you and me (and this a guess), this was not a government action it was the companies themselves. With that said I think this move was orchestrated by the one of the anti-iran groups FDD or UNANI. Because FB, Reddit and yotube acted on a report from an security company. Quote from an article:
"Facebook had acted on a tip from the cybersecurity firm FireEye, which later shared its findings with Google and Twitter."
https://www.straitstimes.com/world/...unts-with-ties-to-iran-on-youtube-other-sites

This tells me it was one of those Zionist groups hired that firm to present the report to Google and Twitter as though they're just a company helping to defend the democracy.
These Zionist entities don't miss a chance to make Iran look like the boogeyman in the press. The will try to conflate Iran with Russia and N. Korea every time, because those two are considered dangerous countries to American public. This whole election meddling was a Russian operation but the Zionist in the U.S. want to makes sure Iran's name is thrown in with Russia. It's actually brilliant and shows how underhanded and cunning they are....Shakespeare had them figured out way back in the 1500's.

https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/...r-saudi-deal-represent-muslim-nato-1485534964

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...e-anti-qatar-documentary-180424093712537.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Parsipride said:


> Rohani asks people of Iran to economize while the ruling class plunder national wealth and stuff the pockets of their families at home and abroad.
> View attachment 497399









He is a wealthy dentist, choosing a picture with IRGC clothes while he has retired a long time ago and has another private expertise and job is the subject of deception.

With no doubt, healthcare system in Iran is unfair and biased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

These recent protests are not peaceful & they are not sporadic. The people behind these protests are violent thugs, looters & rioters who are not looking for any peaceful outcome. Judging by their actions & their targets, they are being paid by foreign entities to destabilize Iraq & disrupt Iran's influence/presence in Iraq

In reality Iraqi's have no reason to dislike or even hate Iran. Just recently Iran helped Iraq defeat ISIS & helped prevent Baghdad from falling to ISIS. The fact of the matter is that Iran stood by Iraq during its darkest hour. Pro Iranian Iraqi political parties won BIG in recent Iraqi elections so the majority of Iraqi's have spoken & it seems that they have a positive perception of Iran. Iran's influence is growing in the region despite all the efforts of Iran's enemies. Iran's enemies including USA / Saudi /Israel are frustrated & this is their response, a harsh backlash, intended to hurt Iran by targeting its assets in Iraq.

In these protests we see Zionists/Saudi-Wahhabi/Americans up to their same tricks. The same methods used in Libya & then Syria. 

-Fund & instigate protests with foreign $$$.

-Pay saboteurs & infiltrators to RIOT & LOOT
-Attack & shoot at security forces. When security forces shoot back, BLAME THEM for the violent & accuse them of killing democratic & innocent civilian protestors
-In some cases, pay other infiltrators & saboteurs to SHOOT & use violence against protestors, AGAIN, BLAME the government & security forces for the violence





Parsipride said:


> So much for their Shia Islamic Khalifa. Nothing but wasting billions of dollars of Iranian treasure to the detriment of Iran to feed tribal nomads. So much for Javan Mardaneghi!
> View attachment 497241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightREUTERS
> Image captionRioters attacked the building after days of violent protests
> Protesters have torched the Iranian consulate in the southern Iraqi city of Basra amid large protests against corruption and lack of basic services.
> 
> Crowds in the streets of the Shia Muslim-majority city chanted against Iranian influence on Iraqi politics.
> 
> A protester was killed and 11 more wounded during clashes with security forces.
> 
> It is the fifth day of violent protests in the country's second city, with at least 10 people killed.
> 
> Officials announced a curfew at about 21:00 local time (18:00 GMT).
> 
> Iran, the region's main Shia power, has fostered ties with Iraq's Shia majority since Saddam Hussein's downfall.
> 
> But the Iranian consulate is just another public building protesters associate with the government in Baghdad, analysts say.
> 
> Iran's foreign ministry spokesman, Bahram Qassemi, condemned the "agitated" attack, saying it had caused "considerable material damage".
> 
> All embassy staff are thought to have left the building before it was torched, Iranian media report.
> 
> 
> In pictures: Fresh protests rock Basra
> In Thursday's protests, demonstrators burned local government buildings and political offices and forced the closure of Umm Qasr, the country's main sea port to the south of Basra.
> 
> 
> On Friday, Iraqi Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi said he would speed up the release of funds intended to improve basic services in Basra.
> 
> Iraq's most senior Shia figure, Ayatollah Ali Sistani, blamed the unrest on political leaders and called for a new government "different from its predecessors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyrightEPA
> Image captionNine protesters were killed this week
> Anger in Basra has grown over the lack of jobs, electricity and safe drinking water, with hundreds taken to hospital after drinking contaminated water.
> 
> Local residents say the government is corrupt and has allowed infrastructure to virtually collapse in the region that generates much of Iraq's oil wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038140652129665024





Parsipride said:


> Rohani asks people of Iran to economize while the ruling class plunder national wealth and stuff the pockets of their families at home and abroad.
> View attachment 497399



Dude, every capitalist country has rich & poor. In the USA 40 million are without healthcare & even more live on the fringes of society, barely scraping a living while the rich elite lead lavish & extravagant lives. Iran has a smaller military budget than UAE, a tiny Persian Gulf kingdom / city state. Actually Iran has a smaller military budget than most nations in the region. Stop spreading misinformation


----------



## yavar

Advisor to the leader Brig. Gen. Hossein Dehghan: If Syria wants help to deal with America, Iran is ready


----------



## Aramagedon

@@Iranians

Report this anti-Iranian animal to admins to see him banned.


----------



## Kastor

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @@Iranians
> 
> Report this anti-Iranian animal to admins to see him banned.
> 
> View attachment 497713


Lol, listen every time you get a Zionist or a Wahabi in this forum you should feel good, because it means they're worried that's why they're here to see what you all are up to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Dustan tekrar mikonam in terroriste ravani ro report konid ta bane daem beshe. In ravani ta hala chand bar ba id haye mokhtalef bane daem shode yeki za id hash ine: @Falon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

*



*
*IRGC Confirms Missile Attack on Terrorists in Iraq’s Kurdistan (+Video) *
*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) confirmed on Sunday that it had launched a missile attack on a center in the Iraqi Kurdistan Region which was used for training anti-Iran terrorists and hosted a meeting of terrorist leaders. *
September, 09, 2018 - 15:24

In a statement on Sunday, the IRGC confirmed that it had fired missiles at the base of terrorists inside the Iraqi Kurdistan Region on September 8.

Over the past months, terrorist groups affiliated with global arrogance have taken hostile moves from inside the Iraqi Kurdistan Region against Iran’s border areas, the statement said, adding that several terrorist teams have been dispatched to Iran to carry out acts of sabotage and upset security in Iran’s western provinces of West Azerbaijan, Kurdistan and Kermanshah.

Thanks to the IRGC’s vigilance and preparedness, a number of operations were conducted over the past weeks which dealt heavy blows to the terrorists in Marivan and Kamyaran border regions, it said.

Heads of the terrorist groups, however, did not heed the serious warnings from the Iraqi Kurdistan Region’s authorities about Iran’s resolve to destroy their bases and about the need for an end to their aggressive and terrorist activities, the statement added.

Authentic reports indicate that the center of plot against the Islamic Republic has been destroyed in the missile attack and tens of leaders and major elements of the terrorist group have been killed and injured, the statement added.

The crushing response proved that the IRGC and the other Iranian armed forces are determined to safeguard the country’s borders and its territorial integrity and uphold the Islamic Revolution’s goals, it stressed, concluding that the terrorists hired by the espionage services of the enemies could never harm Iran’s security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

با دیدن این ویدئو نظرم نسبت به افغانستان عوض شد. لعنت به انگلیس ها که افغانستان رو از ما جدا کردند






احتمال کودتا در کاخ سفید


----------



## T-72B

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Dustan tekrar mikonam in terroriste ravani ro report konid ta bane daem beshe. In ravani ta hala chand bar ba id haye mokhtalef bane daem shode yeki za id hash ine: @Falon
> 
> View attachment 497732


Rukarl is worser than untermenschen he deserves to be banned


----------



## SALMAN F

zectech said:


> al-Abadi is the worst PM Iraq could have, better to have Nikki Halley as PM of Iraq to expose how corrupt and disloyal to the Iraqi people the puppet government is. Al-Maliki and Sadr are far better, for they would be friendly and loyal to Iran. al-Abadi is obedient to the occupation forces.
> 
> After the summer fiasco, I would pull all Iranian funds from Iraq.


Iraq shouldn’t be loyal to anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

zectech said:


> al-Abadi is the worst PM Iraq could have, better to have Nikki Halley as PM of Iraq to expose how corrupt and disloyal to the Iraqi people the puppet government is. Al-Maliki and Sadr are far better, for they would be friendly and loyal to Iran. al-Abadi is obedient to the occupation forces.
> 
> After the summer fiasco, I would pull all Iranian funds from Iraq.



Maliki is the retard that destroyed the military to the point where ISIS overran half the country.

Abadi is the man who rebuilt the military, slapped the Kurds and took back lands from them, guarded the unity of Iraq through an extremely dangerous period when world powers were considering to bypass Baghdad. If Abadi is the American bitch and Maliki the Iranian bitch then America is obviously superior.

Sadr isn't Iran's friend, he's another idiot.

I too would pull Iranian funds from Iraq, instead of financing Hezbollah militia's which we don't need spend them on Iranians.



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Could you please translate it to english and make a thread from it in Middle East section?
> 
> 11 millions Muslims got killed by these orange and black terrorists and no one called them terrorists. But these orange and black terrorists call those who defend themselves “ terrorists ”.
> 
> Fvcking Zionist jungle world.
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/aug/25/us-bombs-yemen-children-humanitarian-disaster



The great white man cannot be a terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

OutOfAmmo said:


> Maliki is the retard that destroyed the military to the point where ISIS overran half the country.
> 
> Abadi is the man who rebuilt the military, slapped the Kurds and took back lands from them, guarded the unity of Iraq through an extremely dangerous period when world powers were considering to bypass Baghdad. If Abadi is the American bitch and Maliki the Iranian bitch then America is obviously superior.
> 
> Sadr isn't Iran's friend, he's another idiot.
> 
> I too would pull Iranian funds from Iraq, instead of financing Hezbollah militia's which we don't need spend them on Iranians.
> 
> 
> 
> The great white man cannot be a terrorist


It shows that they don’t care about Iraqis and don’t want Iraq to be independent but they want a loyal dogs like hadi al Ameri, abu mahdi al mohandes, Maliki and Hakeem to be in charge of Iraq because of their loyalty to Iran even if that means Iraq fall in civil wars and get destroyed


----------



## Saddam Hussein

SALMAN F said:


> It shows that they don’t care about Iraqis and don’t want Iraq to be independent but they want a loyal dogs like hadi al Ameri, abu mahdi al mohandes, Maliki and Hakeem to be in charge of Iraq because of their loyalty to Iran even if that means Iraq fall in civil wars and get destroyed



Amiri, Mohandis, Khazali and all these animals should be treated as terrorists who fought on the enemies side. They are Iraq's version of Iran's MKO who fought against their own country. Iraq has been in Iran's sphere of influence for the last 15 years and it's been a shithole, especially under Maliki the most pro-Iran Iraqi ruler. Now thanks to his fuckups the PMU came to existance which is basically a group of 20+, mostly Shi'a Islamist armed factions all led by poltiicians. Iran's attempt to pull off the Lebanon scenario in Iraq.

Iran is extremely hostile to Iraq, a few crates of ammo means nothing. Iraq used to produce ammo, mortars, shells, rockets and missiles like candy decades ago. Some boxes of ammo do not mean shit. If it's about the war against IS it was the US-led coalition that provided most of the support.

However knowing the situation of Iraq the country is unlikely to take a different course, we will remain stuck in the stuation of balancing between the US and Iran especially now that we have 2 major armed forces, one allied to the US (army) the other allied to Iran. Unless IRI falls of the army grows immensely and puts the PMU in its place we won't have a different situation.

Point is, Iran is a negative influence on Iraq. Let's stop this nonsense show that some boxes of ammo and rusty old SU-25's which are ex-Iraqi mean that much. We're talking about a country that has flushed $800 billion USD down the toilet during Maliki's reign, with that amount of money you can buy like 400 million SU-25's. Grandpa Soleimani who came to Tikrit advising the PMU to use human-wave assaults is supposedly special, overhyped by the west like the Kurds. If we look at American vs Iranian creations in Iraq we can place the two extremes against each other; PMU and ISOF. The latter led all operations in the country, cleared every major city. The first did nothing but provide a stop-gap measure in 2014, 2015 when the army collapsed under the loyal to Iran Maliki.

Iran destroyed the entire country thanks to the US removing Saddam.

That's the general opinion of informed Iraqis whom aren't blinded by religion. Some will resort to label me Saddamist etc. as a defensive measure but that's not the case when you have the people of Basra with similar views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

@SALMAN F @OutOfAmmo 

Were you guys happier during Saddam's period ?


----------



## raptor22

OutOfAmmo said:


> Amiri, Mohandis, Khazali and all these animals should be treated as terrorists who fought on the enemies side. They are Iraq's version of Iran's MKO who fought against their own country. Iraq has been in Iran's sphere of influence for the last 15 years and it's been a shithole, especially under Maliki the most pro-Iran Iraqi ruler. Now thanks to his fuckups the PMU came to existance which is basically a group of 20+, mostly Shi'a Islamist armed factions all led by poltiicians. Iran's attempt to pull off the Lebanon scenario in Iraq.
> 
> Iran is extremely hostile to Iraq, a few crates of ammo means nothing. Iraq used to produce ammo, mortars, shells, rockets and missiles like candy decades ago. Some boxes of ammo do not mean shit. If it's about the war against IS it was the US-led coalition that provided most of the support.
> 
> However knowing the situation of Iraq the country is unlikely to take a different course, we will remain stuck in the stuation of balancing between the US and Iran especially now that we have 2 major armed forces, one allied to the US (army) the other allied to Iran. Unless IRI falls of the army grows immensely and puts the PMU in its place we won't have a different situation.
> 
> Point is, Iran is a negative influence on Iraq. Let's stop this nonsense show that some boxes of ammo and rusty old SU-25's which are ex-Iraqi mean that much. We're talking about a country that has flushed $800 billion USD down the toilet during Maliki's reign, with that amount of money you can buy like 400 million SU-25's. Grandpa Soleimani who came to Tikrit advising the PMU to use human-wave assaults is supposedly special, overhyped by the west like the Kurds. If we look at American vs Iranian creations in Iraq we can place the two extremes against each other; PMU and ISOF. The latter led all operations in the country, cleared every major city. The first did nothing but provide a stop-gap measure in 2014, 2015 when the army collapsed under the loyal to Iran Maliki.
> 
> Iran destroyed the entire country thanks to the US removing Saddam.
> 
> That's the general opinion of informed Iraqis whom aren't blinded by religion. Some will resort to label me Saddamist etc. as a defensive measure but that's not the case when you have the people of Basra with similar views.



Iran destroyed the entire country thanks to the US removing Saddam? was anything left to get destroyed by Iran?
The one that occupied your country base on false claims and fabricated evidence is the US and it happened after 13 years of no fly zone imposed on you next to oil for food program causing ten thousands of Iraqi children die due to lack of food while many other babies born with deformities due to use of depleted uranium by Americans in 90s and also after Iraq invasion in 2003 ...












It all happened after Iraq invasion back in 90s ,justified by circus staring Kuwaiti ambassador daughter, when the US let Iraqi president Saddam to hover his choppers and crackdown Kurd and Shia people uprising in Iraq southern and northern parts mass graves found after 2003 indicate too many things ... while it was American that pushed Saddam to attack Iran and then provided him political and military supports next to intelligence ....

And it was 2003 invasion next to American camps in Iraq + Saddam Bath army commander that paved path to the creation of isi in Iraq and then isis in lands btw Iraq and Syria ... and the fact that despite the presence of American isis managed to occupied Iraqi major cities like Kirkuk and Mosul and reached 2 kms from Arbil and 65 kms from Baghdad and there was no plan to help Iraqis as if they've been waiting to see fall of Baghdad ..


ISIS first swept through northern Iraq in June, invading from the territory it had already conquered in Syria. The group took Iraq's second-largest city, Mosul, as well as much of Iraq's largely Sunni north. The US sent military advisors to Iraq and evacuated its diplomats from Baghdad to the much-safer Kurdish region, but it did not take any military action against ISIS. The group had stopped short of Baghdad and had not pushed into Iraq's Kurdish region.​*Obama's message to ISIS: Stay out of Kurdistan, but the rest of northern Iraq is all yours*

And who started all these?

The CIA also played a central role in preparing the death lists of those who were to be eliminated after the coup by squads from the Ba'ath party. Mr Aburish says that he believes 5,000 were killed of whom he has collected the names of 600, including many doctors, lawyers, teachers and professors who formed the educated elite of Iraq.​
*Revealed: how the West set Saddam on the bloody road to power*

So if you guys really looking for problem or real enemy it ain't Iran. _Iran did nothing to you._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Guys do report @sammuel

This mofo must get banned.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran-executions-of-three-iranian-kurds-an-outrage.576720


----------



## sammuel

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Guys do report @sammuel
> 
> This mofo must get banned.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran-executions-of-three-iranian-kurds-an-outrage.576720



Now now , i am sure you do not want this forum to be like an echo chamber for Oppress TV or Farce News.

Is it not enough for you that the mullah regime banns Iranians from social media sites - you want to follow in their footsteps ?

~


----------



## Aramagedon

sammuel said:


> Now now , i am sure you do not want this forum to be like an echo chamber for Oppress TV or Farce news.
> 
> Is it not enough for you that the mullah regime banns Iranians from social media sites - you want to follow in their footsteps ?
> 
> ~





Nazis were right to put u in ovens.

Alas they don’t rule Germany anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Nazis were right to put u in ovens.
> 
> Alas they don’t rule Germany anymore.


That's a horrific thing to say. You can blame Israel for many crimes against humanity and none of them has anything to do with race or ethnicity. Individuals make wrong decisions not religions or race.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

arashkamangir said:


> That's a horrific thing to say. You can blame Israel for many crimes against humanity and none of them has anything to do with race or ethnicity. Individuals make wrong decisions not religions or race.


I was sarcasming. In real world Holocaust
doesn’t even exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scimitar19

hehehe...


----------



## Aramagedon

Value of a life in israel:
18+

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

raptor22 said:


> Iran destroyed the entire country thanks to the US removing Saddam? was anything left to get destroyed by Iran?
> The one that occupied your country base on false claims and fabricated evidence is the US and it happened after 13 years of no fly zone imposed on you next to oil for food program causing ten thousands of Iraqi children die due to lack of food while many other babies born with deformities due to use of depleted uranium by Americans in 90s and also after Iraq invasion in 2003 ...
> View attachment 498082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all happened after Iraq invasion back in 90s ,justified by circus staring Kuwaiti ambassador daughter, when the US let Iraqi president Saddam to hover his choppers and crackdown Kurd and Shia people uprising in Iraq southern and northern parts mass graves found after 2003 indicate too many things ... while it was American that pushed Saddam to attack Iran and then provided him political and military supports next to intelligence ....
> 
> And it was 2003 invasion next to American camps in Iraq + Saddam Bath army commander that paved path to the creation of isi in Iraq and then isis in lands btw Iraq and Syria ... and the fact that despite the presence of American isis managed to occupied Iraqi major cities like Kirkuk and Mosul and reached 2 kms from Arbil and 65 kms from Baghdad and there was no plan to help Iraqis as if they've been waiting to see fall of Baghdad ..
> 
> 
> ISIS first swept through northern Iraq in June, invading from the territory it had already conquered in Syria. The group took Iraq's second-largest city, Mosul, as well as much of Iraq's largely Sunni north. The US sent military advisors to Iraq and evacuated its diplomats from Baghdad to the much-safer Kurdish region, but it did not take any military action against ISIS. The group had stopped short of Baghdad and had not pushed into Iraq's Kurdish region.​*Obama's message to ISIS: Stay out of Kurdistan, but the rest of northern Iraq is all yours*
> 
> And who started all these?
> 
> The CIA also played a central role in preparing the death lists of those who were to be eliminated after the coup by squads from the Ba'ath party. Mr Aburish says that he believes 5,000 were killed of whom he has collected the names of 600, including many doctors, lawyers, teachers and professors who formed the educated elite of Iraq.​
> *Revealed: how the West set Saddam on the bloody road to power*
> 
> So if you guys really looking for problem or real enemy it ain't Iran. _Iran did nothing to you._



No one denies American terrorism, but again who is saying that they did good for Iraq. Meanwhile the popular opinion and image portrayed here and by Iranians is that Iran has saved Iraq which is far from the truth. Nothing that Iran couldn't do to exploit Iraq it hasn't done.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

yavar said:


>



They run like cockroaches . I wonder what the US will unleash against Iran for operating UAVS and destroying their proxies.


----------



## yavar




----------



## pin gu

با نظر قاضی غضنفرآبادی مشایی به ۶.۵ سال حبس محکوم شد/۴ سال حبس برای جوانفکر


----------



## Aramagedon

pin gu said:


> با نظر قاضی غضنفرآبادی مشایی به ۶.۵ سال حبس محکوم شد/۴ سال حبس برای جوانفکر




The filthy british israeli shahi agent who single handed destroyed our space, ICBM, nuclear programs plus principlists in Iran.


----------



## pin gu

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> The filthy british israeli shahi agent who single handed destroyed our space, ICBM, nuclear programs plus principlists in Iran.



age gharare sepah mamlekato edare kone behtare ba mardom ro rast bashand akhar aghebat in bazia ine ke doodesh to cheshm khode hamonai mire ke khodeshon majera ro shoro kardand

ye hado marz kheili shafafi beyn vazife zati sepah , ghove ghazaeye va doolat vojood dare age gharare taghiri to in vazayef etefagh biofte bayad ba mardom ro rast bood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Daste Gohe enghelabe Islami

More from the charlatans!​*Iranian Media Warned Not To Report On Iraqi Sex Tourism*
The head of the Islamic Republic’s judiciary, Ayatollah Sadeq Amoli Larijani, has warned Iranian media not to cover sex tourism unless they want to face prosecution.

The warning was issued September 10 amid increasing reports of Iraqi Shi'ite pilgrims to the holy city of Mashhad hiring sex workers during their stay. Some reports allege sex tourism has become a bigger draw for Iraqis to the holy Shi’ite city than the religious sites. 

*Ironically, one of the media outlets reporting on Iraqi sex tourism in Iran, Khabar Online, is closely affiliated with Larijani’s elder brother and speaker of the Iranian parliament, Ali Larijani. The brothers were born in Najaf, Iraq.*

After forbidding coverage of the issue, Larijani said the United States had fabricated the reports of Iraqi sex tourism in Mashhad, telling the government’s official news agency IRNA, “The U.S. is attempting to sow the seeds of division between Iranians and Iraqis,” adding “I have ordered Tehran’s Prosecutor-General to charge media outlets that seek to promote animosity between Iranians and Iraqis by highlighting these stories about pilgrims to Mashhad.”

Mashhad is home to the mausoleum of one of the Shi’ite faith’s twelve Imams, Ali Ibn Moussa al-Reza. The city is controlled by the most conservative clergy, who also benefit from tens of millions of dollars in annual donations and income of the holy shrine.

Iraqi tourism in Iran has increased along with the decline of Iran’s national currency, the rial, as visits are now cheaper.

In an August 26 story the daily Shahrvand quoted a tourism industry worker as saying, “Some of the Iraqi pilgrims book their rooms in Mashhad provided they come with a woman for sigheh (temporary marriage).” Shia Islam permits temporary marriages in addition to the four legal wives a man can have.

Sex services are offered to Iraqi men and other foreign tourists and pilgrims in up to 6,000 private accommodations called “travelers houses” in Mashhad, Khabar Online, the website affiliated with Ali Larijani, reported.

Iranian law explicitly forbids unmarried men and women from entering a hotel room together. 

In 2015 The Guardian reported that a young man named Alireza is known in the local travel industry as a fixer for sex services, and many hoteliers and shop owners give his phone number to inquiring Iraqis. 

“The women have their own apartments around [middle- and working-class districts of] Qasem Abad and Moallem Boulevard. The exchanges are made there,” Alireza told The Guardian then.

According to Shahrvand, the growth of Iraqi sex tourism has angered locals not just in Mashhad, but also in Abadan in the oil rich province of Khuzestan.





SEE ALSO:
Tensions Rise As Iraqi Shoppers Flood Iran
However, the Islamic Republic’s authorities have repeatedly insisted that these allegations are unfounded and “designed” by “imperialist and arrogant” powers, code for the U.S.

Responding to a question about “moral corruption” and “perversion” in Abadan, Khuzestan’s representative to the Assembly of Experts, mid-ranking cleric Mohsen Heidari told state-run Iranian Students News Agency (ISNA) September 10, “Generally and implicitly speaking, I believe that the authorities should study the recent events in a comprehensive way and, then, properly address the problem.”

But Heidari also blamed foreign interference for the controversy.

“These forces have been hit hard by the unity of Iranian and Iraqi nations,” he said. “Therefore, one should not forget that creating pessimism and suspicion will be detrimental to Iranians as well as Iraqis.”

*Footage circulated recently on social media showed hundreds of demonstrators in Abadan chanting “Iraqis out!” in Persian.*

According to ISNA, the Free Trade Zone of Arvand in Khuzestan, where Iraqis can travel without an entry visa, hosts hundreds of thousands of Iraqis, mainly from Basra and other parts of Iraq, every day. *ISNA also reported that there are many brothels in the area where trafficked women are held against their will and forced into the sex trade.*


Crying about bedouin nomads that hated Iranians and their off springs hate Iranians all the while the 1/2 the population are starving .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039876906223583232


----------



## Zathura

View media item 17624


Parsipride said:


> Daste Gohe enghelabe Islami
> 
> ​Stupidity has no limits. There are no words to describe the level of their stupidity.


----------



## Parsipride

Zathura said:


> View media item 17624




I am not sure what you mean


Zathura said:


> View media item 17624



I am not sure what you mean,

Is treason and theft of National resources to the tone never done in the history of Iran? ( Darya Manzandaran the most recent of many) Ghajar kings are rolling out the red carpet.
Are you talking about the oppression?
Are you talking about the bogus 10-year prison sentences handed down to students who
Born after the enghelabe for asking for their basic right to criticize a bunch of charlatans pushing stone age ideology while at the same time lining their pockets?
Are you talking about the worthless currency?
Are you talking about the 50 million living below poverty?
Are you talking about the 6000 brothels run by gangster mullas and Sepah?
Are you talking about pariah status?
Are you talking about the national airlines?
Are you talking about the water shortage ( Abadan, Khorramshahr)?
Are you talking about the knock-down kits of junk made in China passed down as made in Iran?
Are you talking about the 15,000 Rial to the dollar? I remember when it was 70 to a dollar


----------



## Zathura

Parsipride said:


> I am not sure what you mean
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean,
> 
> Is treason and theft of National resources to the tone never done in the history of Iran? ( Darya Manzandaran the most recent of many) Ghajar kings are rolling out the red carpet.
> Are you talking about the oppression?
> Are you talking about the bogus 10-year prison sentences handed down to students who
> Born after the enghelabe for asking for their basic right to criticize a bunch of charlatans pushing stone age ideology while at the same time lining their pockets?
> Are you talking about the worthless currency?
> Are you talking about the 50 million living below poverty?
> Are you talking about the 6000 brothels run by gangster mullas and Sepah?
> Are you talking about pariah status?
> Are you talking about the national airlines?
> Are you talking about the water shortage ( Abadan, Khorramshahr)?
> Are you talking about the knock-down kits of junk passed down as made in Iran?



I'm talking about all of the above. I mean they are stupid and they don't get it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

More Daste Gohe from Islamic Stone Age Charlatan Occupiers of Iran

*Iranian Money Exits For Turkey's Troubled Economy As Immigrants Buy Up Turkish Property*

A new extensive report in Middle East Eye charts the unsurprising trend of Iranians of means pulling money out of Iran to invest and lay down roots abroad. The only surprise, however, is that they appear to be fleeing one smashed economy for another troubled one in the region: Turkey has experienced a surge in recent Iranian real estate purchases in the country, according to the report. 

One Iranian economic migrant interviewed by Middle East Eye summarizes the trend: “To survive and to have a better life, we chose to migrate to Turkey,” said Ali, an Iranian living in Ankara. “Iranian currency has lost its value, even against Turkey’s," he said, but the Turkish lira still remains more affordable for Iranians than the euro or the dollar.

*



*
Image via Hurriyet Daily, Istanbul
"That’s why Iranian’s first step would always be Turkey, even when they actually want to migrate to Europe or America,” Ali said. For other Iranians who had ever had an inkling of relocating abroad, those plans have now been dramatically hastened, as people's entire savings have turned to nothing seemingly overnight. 

“Over one night, I lost half of it after the US president issued an ultimatum and then killed the nuclear deal,”another Iranian told Middle East Eye while filing immigration paperwork at an Istanbul office. 

Last week the rial for the first time since President Trump pulled the US from the 2015 Iran nuclear deal began trading at over 150,000 rials to $1USD in the currency exchange shops of Tehran, which marks a dramatic plummet of 140 percent since the since the May White House decision to end its terms of the JCPOA agreement and reimpose new rounds of crippling sanctions. 






And in the past weeks international journalists have witnessed residents in Tehran and other cities frantically lining up outside money changing offices attempting to get dollars, which the shops are only allowed to issue if citizens can present an airline ticket for travel abroad. Things like diapers and many basic staples which rely on imported raw material to make have largely disappeared from store shelves.

*Since last week money-change offices in the country began shuttering their shops once the rial began hitting upward of 150,000 rials to the dollar. *

Tehran has been loathe to say it publicly, but some immigration officials in the country have acknowledged Iranians of any available means are exiting the country in droves, though official statistics have yet to be released, according to Middle East Eye. 

And many are headed to Turkey, as a bump in Turkish real estate seems to indicate. 







Trending Articles









Powered By



The Middle East Eye report begins by explaining Turkey's own economic woes in its deepening spat with Washington which began in earnest over the summer:

The value of the Turkish lira has plummeted by more than 40 percent since the start of the year amid concern over the country’s monetary policy and as a diplomatic row between Ankara and Washington has intensified.

But this hasn’t put off Iranians. According to the Turkish Statistical Institute, TUIK, the number of properties bought by Iranians in Turkey jumped in the first six months of the year to 944 compared to 792 in all of 2017.

Turkey has remained open to trade with Iran and has continued to purchase Iranian oil in defiance of Washington demands. Simultaneously amidst increasingly closer ties in the face of a common enemy other Turkish institutions have remained open to Iranians, including readily available loans from Turkish banks and a place to store their assets while Iran attempts to weather the storm. 

Since the US pullout of the Iran nuclear deal, Iranians "have purchased around 1,000 homes and apartments in Turkey" according to Reza Kami, chairman of the Iran-Turkey Chamber of Commerce.

He explained of the surge, "Besides easy regulations and no need to get visas, people's predictions about their assets losing their value have played a key role in their decisions.” *Likely, this is only the beginning of a trend which is sure to add to the crush of Iran's economic collapse. *

Daaste Daaste Gohe Haye Enghelabe Islami


We need a national Aftabe from the Jihad production facilities. The money that was given to the cronies to buy from China is in a Turkish bank

*Diaper Dilemma Grips Iranians As Economy, Currency Slide*

*



*
Iranians check exchange rates outside a bank in Tehran. The country's currency, the rial, has lost 70 percent of its value in recent years, causing much economic hardship. (file photo)
22

Another noted that "people can use cloth [diapers] for children, but what are they supposed to do about grown-ups [who need diapers]?"

Millions of women are reportedly also being affected as absorbent sanitary pads are getting difficult to find.

One woman shared video of depleted shelves at one shop.


*

*



 Fatemeh Jamalpour

✔@FJamalpour


واقعا فکر نمی‌کردم در این حد اما این قفسه #نوار_بهداشتی فروشگاه شهروند آرژانتین است، شلوغی فروشگاه تو این ساعت غیرقابل باوره #به_عقب_برنمیگردیم

2:18 PM - Sep 5, 2018 · Islamic Republic of Iran

154

 23 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy


Officials and observers say the currency crash has increased the price of imported goods and prompted hoarding by panicked citizens or just businessmen hoping to profit.

Tehran Claims 'Sabotage'

Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has blamed much of the problem on foreign enemies whom he accuses of economic "sabotage" to create discontent in Iranian society.

"In some cases, it's not profiteering, it's sabotage," Khamenei said in a recent meeting with President Hassan Rohani and his cabinet. "For example, imagine all of a sudden in Tehran or other major cities, baby diapers become scarce -- this is happening, it's real."

"Baby diapers! People become angry. The enemy wants people to become angry with government and the establishment. That's one way," Khamenei said.

Iran's faltering economy has led to public discontent and anger that resulted in antiestablishment demonstrations in more than 80 cities and towns in late December and early January. They were followed by sporadic protests in late July and early August in about a dozen cities.

EMBED SHARE
'Death To The Dictator': Protests Spread To Several Iranian Cities
EMBED SHARE
The code has been copied to your clipboard.

width px height px
Share on Facebook

Share on Twitter
The URL has been copied to your clipboard


No media source currently available

0:000:01:250:00

Rohani's chief of staff has acknowledged the increased pressure that ordinary Iranians are facing and advised them to buy only the amount they need.

"On the other hand, we ask business owners and tradesmen to be more fair in setting prices," Mahmud Vaezi was quoted as telling reporters after a cabinet meeting on September 5. "We expect our people and also our business owners to take each other into consideration so that we can pass through these very difficult times together."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039876906223583232
Two Iranian lawmakers recently pointed the finger at state policies and urged that Iranians be given a greater say in their country's affairs.

"People's lives are getting harder and harder," lawmaker Gholamreza Heydari told her fellow lawmakers in parliament earlier this month. "Unfortunately, the Islamic republic has faced the world with a negative view since the beginning of the [1979] revolution. This negative view has caused tensions both in internal and external relations."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039981275824750593
Another member of parliament, Parvaneh Salahshuri, said that, while the rial is now among "the world's most worthless currencies," Iranians are also struggling with other issues that include corruption, hoarding, poverty, prostitution, and a lack of freedoms that results in the arrest of activists "on a daily basis."

She offered a list of solutions that included a return of "military bodies to the barracks" instead of interference in politics and the economy.

Thousands of people were said to have been detained by security forces in the street unrest and other protests since December.

Salahshuri also called for the release of political prisoners, including opposition figures that have been under house arrest since 2011, freedom of the press, and friendly ties with other countries.

Both lawmakers were criticized by hard-liners, with one conservative parliamentarian suggesting they had been receiving their talking points from the country's enemies.


----------



## Parsipride

MORE DASTE GOHE

*Iran to import cars from Uzbekistan*
*Tehran, Sept 11, IRNA – An Iranian company is to import cars and buses from Uzbekistan, wrote Uzbek media.*




Iranian company Sepehr Meshqat Caspian intends to import cars from Uzbekistan, Uzbek media reported on Monday.

Iranian transportation fleet, especially buses, needs to be replaced.

The Iranian company is to begin cooperation with Uzbek automakers to import some cars. In the first phase, it will buy several samples of the vehicles produced by Uzbek car manufacturers and later, under the condition of content, it will increase the number to 1000.

The Iranian company has suggested assembling them in Iran.

9417**1396

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Parsipride said:


> The Iranian company has suggested assembling them in Iran.


Then there is no problem as they will be new national car.


----------



## WinterNights

Parsipride said:


> MORE DASTE GOHE
> 
> *Iran to import cars from Uzbekistan*
> *Tehran, Sept 11, IRNA – An Iranian company is to import cars and buses from Uzbekistan, wrote Uzbek media.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian company Sepehr Meshqat Caspian intends to import cars from Uzbekistan, Uzbek media reported on Monday.
> 
> Iranian transportation fleet, especially buses, needs to be replaced.
> 
> The Iranian company is to begin cooperation with Uzbek automakers to import some cars. In the first phase, it will buy several samples of the vehicles produced by Uzbek car manufacturers and later, under the condition of content, it will increase the number to 1000.
> 
> The Iranian company has suggested assembling them in Iran.
> 
> 9417**1396



wtf is this? is this crap real? Iran importing cars from uzebks?


----------



## sha ah

WinterNights said:


> wtf is this? is this crap real? Iran importing cars from uzebks?



Perhaps because labor is cheaper there the labor is being done in Uzbekistan ? I'm not sure, but this is the first time I've heard of this.


----------



## Cthulhu

WinterNights said:


> wtf is this? is this crap real? Iran importing cars from uzebks?


https://en.mehrnews.com/news/137677/Iran-to-import-vehicles-from-Uzbekistan

*According to the initial agreement, knock-down kit (CKD) parts would be imported to Iran and the final assembling stage would be conducted here, IRNA reported.*

Inshallah they are going to start assembling Uzbek cars in the upcoming months, Inshallah. Inshallah this will be a Huge achievement for the Islamic Republic of Iran, Inshallah. Inshallah this project will inshallah solve all our problems, Inshallah. Thank God for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Cthulhu said:


> https://en.mehrnews.com/news/137677/Iran-to-import-vehicles-from-Uzbekistan
> 
> *According to the initial agreement, knock-down kit (CKD) parts would be imported to Iran and the final assembling stage would be conducted here, IRNA reported.*
> 
> Inshallah they are going to start assembling Uzbek cars in the upcoming months, Inshallah. Inshallah this will be a Huge achievement for the Islamic Republic of Iran, Inshallah. Inshallah this project will inshallah solve all our problems, Inshallah. Thank God for that.




Calm down, it's one Iranian import/export company, Sepehr Meshqat Caspian ( here is their website http://smciran.com/ ) that is planning on importing buses from Uzbekistan. The deal hasn't been settled. They're in the initial stages & are only intending on inspecting samples first.

I did some research & surprisingly Uzbekistan actually has a budding automotive industry, currently producing 200,00 vehicles per year, but that number is growing very quickly.

Companies in Uzbekistan have already signed deals, joint ventures, with GM, Land Rover, Daewoo ( a well known Korean auto manufacturer ) as well as MAN, a German heavy truck manufacturer & then there's SamKochAvto, a Turkish-Uzbek joint venture company producing buses & trucks for Nissan.

There's a reason why China is heavily investing in that part of the world. All the former Soviet states in central Asia are growing quickly & becoming more modernized & more industrialized.

In the future this will be a massive market. I'm guessing GM, the Koreans & Germans have invested in Uzbekistan because of the cheap labor mostly & also because of the massive future potential.

If Iran can get a good deal from them then why not ? Maybe Iran can also get a foot in the door & begin producing & exporting their vehicles to Uzbekistan as well ?

One question is, can sanctions affect this deal ? It's possible but if the Iranian company buys 1000 buses from the Turkish-Uzbek company, then I doubt if they're going to turn down that offer, especially since Turkey has already made it clear that they will NOT abide by US sanctions. I'm guessing Nissan could be affected, but they could simply say that they are not doing business directly with the Iranian company, rather a third party contractor is. I'm not sure how many trucks that company is producing for Nissan or if its a long term deal. Who knows.

In any case, the Iranian company has many options. Buses directly from Turkey, China, Europe, Russia & even Iranian companies ? I'm guessing they're looking for a steal of a deal, but sometimes u get what u pay for. Who knows, they might not even be satisfied with the product for all we know.

Here is the full article from Azer News

*Iran intending to import vehicles from Uzbekistan*

Iranian company Sepehr Meshqat Caspian intends to import cars from Uzbekistan, Uzbek media reported on Sept. 10.

In connection with the fact that Iran's bus and cargo fleet needs replacement, the Iranian company is ready to establish cooperation with Uzbek automakers.

At the first stage, the Iranian company plans to buy several samples of vehicles produced by Uzavtosanoat and later increase the number to 1000.

In addition, the Iranian company suggests to import the vehicles in disassembled (complete knock-down) and semi-knocked down forms and assemble them later in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

It depends on which Mulla or 5 start brigadier Sepah general ( interesting we have so many! I wonder where 5-star brigadier school is located. I never knew Sepah were so studious) is taking bribes to bring in this junk. After 40 years, Enghelab Jihad facilities have not figure out how to make pushak locally. I am sure Khamenei will say feed your infants less so they defecate less. It is un-Islamic. 

I am sure Rohani will cry again on national Tv about Nomad bedouins that raped Iranians and killed her sons. I can speculate what the real fight was all about, but I will leave it for another day.

Of course, there is always an explanation for the rape of pilage of Iran by the Charlatans by regime *** kissers on the forum. The 5 star brigadier general's lavish lifestyle which was exposed by another mulla is explained away. He is a dentist. Last I checked, Doctors and their kids do not hold tigers as their domesticated pets but thugs and drug dealers are another story.








Warning! This woman has been hypnotized by the Zionist and the Americans. Everything is great in Iran.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040442882451296256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Kastor

Well, I don't speak arabic, can you translate?


----------



## Parsipride

Everything is great in Iran while under the occupation of Islamic savages pushing the ideology illiterate bedouins from the stone age.

These photos are probably photoshopped and are not in Iran. They are actually in Israel








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040902636340310017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040659858150903809


----------



## raptor22

Parsipride said:


> Everything is great in Iran while under the occupation of Islamic savages pushing the ideology illiterate bedouins from the stone age.
> 
> These photos are probably photoshopped and are not in Iran. They are actually in Israel
> 
> 
> View attachment 499229
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040902636340310017
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040659858150903809


It just happens in Iran?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Parsipride said:


> Everything is great in Iran while under the occupation of Islamic savages pushing the ideology illiterate bedouins from the stone age.
> 
> These photos are probably photoshopped and are not in Iran. They are actually in Israel
> 
> 
> View attachment 499229
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040902636340310017
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040659858150903809


Everything is not ok in iran ,in fact there are many problem that seems nobody care about but shit hit fans everywhere even in US of A





Or somewhere in Europe




Or anywhere else
By the way as if there where no homeless looking in trash before revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Parsipride said:


> Everything is great in Iran while under the occupation of Islamic savages pushing the ideology illiterate bedouins from the stone age.
> 
> These photos are probably photoshopped and are not in Iran. They are actually in Israel
> 
> 
> View attachment 499229
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040902636340310017
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040659858150903809


Harumzade inja ye site benynolmelali hast. in chiza ro mizari faghat abureye khodemuno mibari.
Tu hame jaye donya az in chiza hast.

Badesham harumzade dar morede mavad Iran ba Afghanistan hamsaye hast keshvari ke bishtarin mavad mokhader ro tu donya tolid mikone albate be lotfe Amrica.
Alanam sanati umade ke kar ro sakht tar mikone. Baadam hammal unayi ke tu parkan afghanian na Irani.

Ashghal, khooke kasif kamtar lajan parakani kon zede Iran zan jende !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kastor

This is a failure of foreign policy.....leadership ratified the policy and bureaucrats executed the policy. We have people in our government that think Iran is an island and does not need anyone.....they're learning an important lesson in policy and diplomacy. Unfortunately its the people that are paying for these stupid amateurs mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Parsipride said:


> Everything is great in Iran while under the occupation of Islamic savages pushing the ideology illiterate bedouins from the stone age.
> 
> These photos are probably photoshopped and are not in Iran. They are actually in Israel
> 
> 
> View attachment 499229
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040902636340310017
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040659858150903809



Well I guess Canada is also ruled by 'Islamic Savages" because I have seen this kind of shit here with my own eyes! With geniuses like you in opposition to the Islamic Republic its a miracle that Iran has not been "liberated" yet!


----------



## Parsipride

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Harumzade inja ye site benynolmelali hast. in chiza ro mizari faghat abureye khodemuno mibari.
> Tu hame jaye donya az in chiza hast.
> 
> Badesham harumzade dar morede mavad Iran ba Afghanistan hamsaye hast keshvari ke bishtarin mavad mokhader ro tu donya tolid mikone albate be lotfe Amrica.
> Alanam sanati umade ke kar ro sakht tar mikone. Baadam hammal unayi ke tu parkan afghanian na Irani.
> 
> Ashghal, khooke kasif kamtar lajan parakani kon zede Iran zan jende !




Kiram to kose nanate bache akhonde solokh koon
Kiram to kose nane harjee arab parast
Harum zade jadoo abade to hast madar jende. doost naradi, negah nakon koskesh.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Parsipride said:


> Kiram to kose nanate bache akhonde solokh koon
> Kiram to kose nane harjee arab parast
> Harum zade jadoo abade to hast madar jende. doost naradi, negah nakon koskesh.


 
You losers haven't changed in 40 years lol!


----------



## Parsipride

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Well I guess Canada is also ruled by 'Islamic Savages" because I have seen this kind of shit here with my own eyes! With geniuses like you in opposition to the Islamic Republic its a miracle that Iran has not been "liberated" yet!




This is a deep conversation and it will take a lot of time because of vast topics to discuss. You have social oppression, massive unemployment, hyperinflation, 50 million living in poverty, rampant corruption, plundering of national resources, theft of people's assets on and on...

You are trying to tell me that you have the same things going on in Canada? You absolutely do not. 

You should try to go through the court system in Iran. Unless you take suitcases of cash and pay off the judges, your case will get lost. Do judges take bribes in Canada on a regular basis? I do not think so.

The hypocrisy of the regime is when the president is crying on national TV and people are under intense pressure and do not have basic means which are their god given right.



Bahram Esfandiari said:


> You losers haven't changed in 40 years lol!



This happens in Canada right?




Hypocrite!


----------



## Parsipride

I suppose Ahmadinejad is Iranian opposition as well. What does he say in the video? " If they tell you there is no money( who is the they, baghale mahal or the Charlatans that have raped and pillaged Iran and people's wealth) I will tell you where the money is hidden( all the money $200,000,000,000 that was stolen in which foreign bank accounts the akhonds and 5 star brigadier generals have stashed). 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041011533696954369


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Parsipride said:


> This is a deep conversation and it will take a lot of time because of vast topics to discuss. You have social oppression, massive unemployment, hyperinflation, 50 million living in poverty, rampant corruption, plundering of national resources, theft of people's assets on and on...
> 
> You are trying to tell me that you have the same things going on in Canada? You absolutely do not.
> 
> You should try to go through the court system in Iran. Unless you take suitcases of cash and pay off the judges, your case will get lost. Do judges take bribes in Canada on a regular basis? I do not think so.
> 
> The hypocrisy of the regime is when the president is crying on national TV and people are under intense pressure and do not have basic means which are their god given right.
> 
> 
> 
> This happens in Canada right?
> View attachment 499269
> 
> Hypocrite!



Here in Canada where I live the whole country is STOLEN from its indigenous inhabitants by the invading Europeans who to this day treat the Natives as second class citizens. Speaking of the Judicial system in Canada I can tell you from first hand experience that it is exactly based on the more money you spend the more "justice" you receive. I also have an former "friend" who is currently walking free after having physically thrown his Mother in law down a set of stairs and then having stabbed a dude who he was staying with while on probation because he happens to be White and from a wealthy family. Best justice system money can buy!!! 
Unlike Iran Canada is not under any form of economic sanctions and yet canada's national debt stands at $1.4 trillion and we have plenty of homeless people and street beggers despite the fact that Canada is a socialist Country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Harumzade inja ye site benynolmelali hast. in chiza ro mizari faghat abureye khodemuno mibari.
> Tu hame jaye donya az in chiza hast.
> 
> Badesham harumzade dar morede mavad Iran ba Afghanistan hamsaye hast keshvari ke bishtarin mavad mokhader ro tu donya tolid mikone albate be lotfe Amrica.
> Alanam sanati umade ke kar ro sakht tar mikone. Baadam hammal unayi ke tu parkan afghanian na Irani.
> 
> Ashghal, khooke kasif kamtar lajan parakani kon zede Iran zan jende !


چه فایده داره که آشغالها را زیر فرش قایم کنی اینکار فقط باعث میشه سوسک و چیزای دیگه رشد کنن و بیان جلوی دید. خیلی ناراحت آبرو هستی این مشکلات باید حل بشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pin gu

*Iran's Maghsoodloo claims 2018 World Junior Chess title*

Iranian Grandmaster of Chess Parham Maghsoodloo has made history and claimed the title of the 2018 FIDE World Junior Chess Championship.

Maghsoodloo beat Maxim Vavulin of Russia in the 10th round of the games, securing his trophy while there are still 2 more rounds remaining. He could even earn the title by a draw in the last game.

This is the first time that an Iranian has achieved this honorable trophy. The 18-year-old has collected 9.5 out of 10 possible points and is ahead of his closest followers by 2 points.







http://wjcc2018.tsf.org.tr/en/component/turnuva/?task=fileview&kid=975

3 Iranian players in top 10 that's something you rarely see at a chess competition





Amin Tabatabaei 






Alireza Firouzja 





I thought it's alireza that surprising us but anyways wonderful job guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Here in Canada where I live the whole country is STOLEN from its indigenous inhabitants by the invading Europeans who to this day treat the Natives as second class citizens. Speaking of the Judicial system in Canada I can tell you from first hand experience that it is exactly based on the more money you spend the more "justice" you receive. I also have an former "friend" who is currently walking free after having physically thrown his Mother in law down a set of stairs and then having stabbed a dude who he was staying with while on probation because he happens to be White and from a wealthy family. Best justice system money can buy!!!
> Unlike Iran Canada is not under any form of economic sanctions and yet canada's national debt stands at $1.4 trillion and we have plenty of homeless people and street beggers despite the fact that Canada is a socialist Country.




The intention of the post is to show the plight of Iranian living standards. We are not talking about Canadian or American history. I will make a quick note; Canada that you live in today was built by white Europeans not the indigenous people of Canada. The rights that are given to you is under Canadian Law which gives you the same rights as a White European mutt that was born there.

Sounds like your former friend has psychological problems. All Western speaking countries operate under a similar set of laws. These laws derive from English Common Law which has transformed into statutory laws in some instances and situations. This is the exact problem with stone age savage Islamic laws. They have not evolved since their inception. They are still as barbaric as 1500 years ago. The problem is clerics pushing a foreign backward ideology in the 21st century. If your friend is walking after committing aggravated battery against his mother-in-law, it can have several explanations. His mother-in-law dropped the charges, he paid money and was convicted under tort laws in Canada on and on. It does not mean the Judge or the system is corrupt.

The stabbing is attempted murder on its face but it could be self-defense. Under western laws, you are allowed the defense of self-defense and if you are attacked by a deadly weapon, you can defend yourself with a deadly weapon. The more probable case with your former friend is the psychological problem. You can not be convicted of a crime if you do not have the mental capacity or suffer from mental illness.

You can not put all the problems of Iran under the carpet by saying similar problems exist in this and that country. The living conditions in Iran have gone to the black hole in the supposed Islamic Eutopia. Mr. Ziba Kalam says it best when he said over the past several decades, mass amounts of having immigrated to the Western world voluntarily but not even a handful of Westerners have come to Iran or similar countries voluntarily. You should move back to Iran with your family now and then preach.

Islamic government has been isolated since day one but 90% of the problems of hostility and sanctions are the result of Islamic Charlatan's domestic and foreign policies. From its inception, it started to export this backward Islamic, savage, Marxist ideology to neighboring countries. From its inception, it started to deprive women of their rights, and take the country back to the stone age. What has been the result? push back by regional countries, and Western powers.

You might have street beggars in Canada, but you will not get your hand amputated for petty theft. Canada's debt is in relation to its global standing and exports. You cannot compare the two countries. If we did not have crony-mulla economy, if Iranians could get a fair shot at competing without sepah cronies, then we could compete. The fact is that every Iranian that has the means, if they are given the option, will leave Iran.










Look at the income per capita and nominal GDP. Not comparable! Canadians are not more capable than us, we are just held back by stone age clerics that have made Iran into a living hell. 

Give me 5 foreign policy moves by this regime in the last 40 years that has benefited Iran. You can not even name one.

Look at the made in Iran thread; you would think Iran has caught up and is the hub of science. The reality is that most of the videos are prototypes at a workshop level and most will never see any mass production for domestic or foreign markets. Look at the renewal energy thread. Other than a couple low volume workshop building solar panels with imported raw materials, everything else is imported. Similar workshops have existed all over the western countries for 2 decades. That nice solar plant built by their English masters will take a dump as soon as the first inverter goes bad. What do you think will happen when they can not import any or support for the operating system? 

Wait until November when the sanctions kick in full force.


----------



## Aramagedon

Parsipride said:


> Kiram to kose nanate bache akhonde solokh koon
> Kiram to kose nane harjee arab parast
> Harum zade jadoo abade to hast madar jende. doost naradi, negah nakon koskesh.


Felan ke shomaha 1000 bar tavasote aarab gaide shodin. chizi az shomaha dige baghi namunde. to vaghti migi arab dar vaghe dari be pedarane khodet tohin mikoni. shomaha tokhme arab hastin ke fekr mikonin parsi hastin. “parsipride” tokhme arab.


----------



## Parsipride

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Felan ke shomaha 1000 bar tavasote aarab gaide shodin. chizi az shomaha dige baghi namunde. to vaghti migi arab dar vaghe dari be pedarane khodet tohin mikoni. shomaha tokhme arab hastin ke fekr mikonin parsi hastin. “parsipride” tokhme arab.



Kiram to kose Abjeet Solakh Kon
Arab Parast. Khayemal badbakht.
Boro tokhme Arab, By an Imam Haye gholabeetoon 
Koshkesh. Ma baraye Arab geyrenemokonim solakh koon. Kiram to koae nanat solakh koon bache mulla


----------



## Aramagedon

Parsipride said:


> Kiram to kose Abjeet Solakh Kon
> Arab Parast. Khayemal badbakht.
> Boro tokhe Arab an Imam Haye Kiritoone
> Koshkesh. Ma baraye Arab geyrenemokonim solakh koon. Kiram to koae nanat solakh koon bache mulla


mulla haft jado abadet hast

Neste shoma farsha tavasote arab karde shodin, tokhme arab

Badam to age khaye dari bia iran bebin che juri nane va abjie jendato mikonam.


----------



## un4given.1991

@SALMAN F i guess i found Full Moon YouTube account :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

un4given.1991 said:


> @SALMAN F i guess i found Full Moon YouTube account :


No this one is takfiri while full moon is majoos obsessed creature

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## un4given.1991

SALMAN F said:


> No this one is takfiri while full moon is majoos obsessed creature


and what about this? what we are dealing with?


----------



## Aramagedon

un4given.1991 said:


> @SALMAN F i guess i found Full Moon YouTube account :


The funny thing is his name is: abu Yazid ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

un4given.1991 said:


> and what about this? what we are dealing with?


Hazzy can’t be taken serious because everyday he have different opinion



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> The funny thing is his name is: abu Yazid ...


I don’t think he is an Arab because the Arabs don’t have the name abdul khalid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Khar madare badkhahe Pars va Irano gayidam.
@badkhahane Iran va ghome Pars.


----------



## sha ah

Parsipride said:


> Everything is great in Iran while under the occupation of Islamic savages pushing the ideology illiterate bedouins from the stone age.
> 
> These photos are probably photoshopped and are not in Iran. They are actually in Israel
> 
> 
> View attachment 499229
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040902636340310017
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040659858150903809




In the USA 40 million people live without healthcare & 40 million live in poverty. I could show you similar scenes from all across the USA. Want me to show you Chicago ?



Parsipride said:


> I suppose Ahmadinejad is Iranian opposition as well. What does he say in the video? " If they tell you there is no money( who is the they, baghale mahal or the Charlatans that have raped and pillaged Iran and people's wealth) I will tell you where the money is hidden( all the money $200,000,000,000 that was stolen in which foreign bank accounts the akhonds and 5 star brigadier generals have stashed).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041011533696954369



He was Khamenei's puppet & now he's trying to start his own thing ? Too bad the the guardian council will never let him run. Iran needs a government of young technocrats, not old religious mullahs or their former puppets


----------



## Kastor

As I have been preaching when Iran chooses to engage the Zionist narrative we will be better off, here is proof:
Nikki Halley is a joke as diplomat, an Indian-American with deep issues with Muslims who has been the Israeli tool in the U.N. setup this ambush for Iran in the UNSC but now the Whitehouse had to walk back the comment and the meeting’s agenda....I believe the reason behind it was the fact our President and FM decided to show up, which could have been embarrassing for Trump when our FM could have hit back in an open forum. 
Sorry sneaky Zionists this time you lost.
https://www.breitbart.com/national-...e-house-backs-away-u-n-security-council-iran/


----------



## Parsipride

sha ah said:


> In the USA 40 million people live without healthcare & 40 million live in poverty. I could show you similar scenes from all across the USA. Want me to show you Chicago ?
> 
> This only your rebuttal every time. Us has four times the population of Iran. In the US, what is considered poverty is wages below 25k. With your logic, that would mean 10 million in comparison to Iran. US has $20 Trillion economy nominal value. Iran has $400 billion. There is no comparison. Why are you living in Canada everything is so great? It is a known fact that the regime insiders looted Iran’s wealth and have invested in Canada. When comparing
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, you should use Israel or Saudi.
> 
> 
> He was Khamenei's puppet & now he's trying to start his own thing ? Too bad the the guardian council will never let him run. Iran needs a government of young technocrats, not old religious mullahs or their former puppets




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042220634556833792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042155715664605184


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Parsipride

*Iran Sanctions Are Damaging The Dollar*
By Nick Cunningham - Sep 18, 2018, 5:00 PM CDT




Painful sanctions on Iran have demonstrated the long reach of the U.S. Treasury, forcing much of the globe to fall in line and cut oil imports from Iran despite widespread disagreement over the policy. Yet, we are only in the first few chapters of what may ultimately be a long story that ends with the erosion of the power of the U.S. dollar.

The role of the greenback in the international financial system is the reason why the U.S. can prevent much of the world from buying oil from Iran. Oil is traded in dollars, and so much of international commerce is based in dollars. In fact, as much as 88 percent of all foreign exchange trades involve the greenback.

Moreover, multinational companies inevitably have some commercial ties to the U.S., so when faced with the choice of business with Iran or losing access to the U.S. financial system and the American market, the choice is an easy one.

That means that even if European governments, for instance, support importing oil from Iran, the dominance of the U.S.-based financial system leaves them with very few tools to do so. European policymakers have scrambled to try to maintain a relationship with Iran and have tried to convince Iran to stick with the terms of the 2015 nuclear deal – and Iran is still complying – but that doesn’t mean that European refiners, who are private companies, will run the risk of getting hit by U.S. sanctions by continuing to import oil from Iran. In fact, they began drastically cutting oil purchases from Iran months ago.

The dollar is supreme, it seems.

But that isn’t the end of the story. In several ways, the Trump administration is contributing to a growing threat to the dollar, even if that is hard to see right now. After all, the dollar has strengthened this year, U.S. GDP has grown faster than other industrialized economies, and the world has had to adhere to U.S. sanctions on a growing list of countries and entities, the most notable of which are Russia, Iran and Venezuela.

However, the “America first” foreign policy, the trade wars and seemingly arbitrary nature of tariffs, trans-Atlantic tension and other geopolitical rivalries are all factors that could push the dollar off of its perch. *Related: The Altay Pipeline: A Geopolitical Game Changer*

But it is the extensive use of sanctions that stands out as arguably the most important factor that may ultimately undermine the dominance of the U.S. dollar, some experts say. That is especially true in the case of Iran. “In the Iran case, the United States is damaging sanctions as a tool of statecraft,” Kelsey Davenport, an Arms Control Association analyst, told the Washington Post in August. “The United States has put a lot of states between a rock and a hard place.”

The president of the European Commission, Jean-Claude Juncker, said a few days ago in a speech that the euro should be elevated as a reserve currency in order to break European dependence on the U.S. dollar. Juncker noted that the EU paid for 80 percent of its energy imports in dollars even though only 2 percent of imports come from the U.S. “There’s no logic at all in paying energy imports in dollar not euro,” an EU diplomat told Politico.

For instance, most dollar-denominated imports actually come from Russia and the Middle East. It speaks to the U.S.-oriented nature of the international financial system that a European refiner who wants oil from Iran, or Iraq, or Russia, has to buy that oil in U.S. dollars, and is subject to demands from Washington, even though no American entity has any role in that transaction.




Obviously, so long as European and American interests were aligned, that arrangement worked just fine. But their interests have diverged on a range of issues, including NATO, the Paris Climate agreement, and most significantly on the Iran nuclear deal.

The demands by the Trump administration that Europe cut imports from Iran to zero seems to have been the final straw. Some in Brussels are now calling for a departure from the Trans-Atlantic relationship.

The inability of Europe to blunt the impact of U.S. sanctions on Iran has demonstrated the dominance of the greenback, and has pushed European officials to look for solutions. Some have proposed a rival international payments system, others have suggested buying Iranian oil in euros. In August the EU announced an 18-million euro aid package for Iran.

Most recently, the EU – led by France, Germany and the UK – are working on setting up a “special purpose” financial company to help Iran skirt U.S. sanctions and continue selling its oil. The company would exist to process payments for transactions with Iran, bypassing the typical financing channels, as reported by Spiegel. The U.S. has a great deal of influence over and access to existing money-transfer systems.

*Related: The Millennials Making Millions In Texas Oil*

There are plenty of reasons why this initiative may not get off the ground, or have only a limited impact. Private companies, for instance, would need to agree to play along and there is little evidence so far to suggest that European refiners are willing to take that risk. And the attempt to elevate the euro to the same status of the dollar will be extremely difficult, and would be a long-term project.

But a growing effort at elevating the euro, or conducting euro-denominated oil sales, combined with a smattering of other initiatives intended to weaken the influence of Washington’s financial dominance, could chip away at the dollar over time.

Meanwhile, earlier this year, for its own reasons, China launched a yuan-denominated oil contract based in Shanghai. The move was intended to bolster China’s currency, reduce foreign exchange risk, and in a broader sense, gain geopolitical and economic leverage at the expense of the dollar.

The dollar remains all-powerful, but the Trump administration’s aggressive use of sanctions, crystallized by its zero-tolerance sanctions campaign against Iran, could undermine the greenback over the long-term if more countries begin to look for workarounds.

By Nick Cunningham of Oilprice.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow




----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon

Guys report this animal to mods:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/mullah-army-parade-attacked.578352/


----------



## Aramagedon

@WebMaster 

You’re needed to ban @Rukarl permantly and immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @WebMaster You’re needed to ban @Rukarl permantly and immediately.



Offley sensitive when it comes to your affairs , aren't you ? :

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/page-2176#post-10779667


----------



## yavar




----------



## AmirPatriot

@Rukarl you are sick in the head, laughing with Saudis and insulting victims of the terror attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Parsipride

*‘We’ll overthrow them!’ Trump’s lawyer stirs up ‘Iran Uprising Summit’ after deadly terrorist attack*
Published time: 23 Sep, 2018 05:05 Edited time: 23 Sep, 2018 10:46
Get short URL





The US will overthrow the Iranian government once socio-economic conditions there, shaped by sanctions, are ripe for a revolution, presidential lawyer Rudy Giuliani told a cheering crowd on the day of the deadly attack in Ahvaz.


_“I don’t know when we’re going to overthrow them. It could be in a few days, months, a couple of years, but it’s going to happen. They’re going to be overthrown, the people of Iran have obviously had enough,”_ said Giuliani at a so-called ‘Iran Uprising Summit’ held by the Organization of Iranian-American Communities in New York.

*READ MORE: Iran blames ‘regional terror sponsors & their US masters’ after military parade attack*

Speaking to members of Iranian expat and dissident communities in the US, who are seeking political change in Iran, the 74-year-old lawyer praised Donald Trump’s bullish approach towards Tehran, boasting that sanctions slapped on Iran, after the White House unilaterally withdrew from the internationally-backed nuclear deal in May, are stalling the country’s economy and damaging Iranians’ lives.

_“The sanctions are working. The currency is going to nothing … These are the conditions that lead to successful revolution, and, God willing, non-violent revolution,”_ he said.

While the US administration has vowed to maintain economic pressure on the Islamic Republic with more sanctions to come into force on November 4 to target Iran’s energy sector, the State Department immediately distanced itself from Giuliani’s comments, stressing that Trump’s personal lawyer does not speak for the administration.

Read more


Iran summons envoys of UK, Netherlands & Denmark, after military parade attack
The imposition of sanctions has impacted Iran’s economy and caused the country’s currency to drop in value. The worsening socio-economic conditions have also led to street demonstrations across the country. While Tehran has acknowledged the people’s right to demonstrate, it urged the public to do so in a civil and a peaceful manner. At the same time, the Iranian leadership pinned the blame for sporadic violence on the US and their allies, accusing them of pushing for a regime change in the country.

While Trump has never been shy of supporting the opposition in Iran, his National Security Advisor John Bolton recently noted that a straightforward “regime change” in the country is not being considered by the administration. _“Just to be clear, regime change in Iran is not American policy. But what we want is massive change in the regime’s behavior,”_ Bolton told Reuters in August.

Giuliani’s anti-Tehran comments came immediately after the Iranian supreme leader accused the US and its regional _“puppets”_ of instigating the deadly shooting attack at a military parade in the city of Ahvaz that killed at least 25 people on Saturday.












After staying silent for hours following the atrocity, the US State Department finally issued a statement saying that Americans _“stand with the Iranian people against the scourge of radical Islamic terrorism.”_ At the same time, however, National Security Council spokesman Garrett Marquis added that the _“regime in Tehran”_ should better focus on keeping its citizens _“safe at home.”_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043456905501401088









Another Gem!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-72B

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Nazis were right to put u in ovens.
> 
> Alas they don’t rule Germany anymore.





Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> I was sarcasming. In real world Holocaust
> doesn’t even exist.





Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Value of a life in israel:
> 18+


Do you have any YT channel if so do you recognize Persian Aryanism YT chnnel if he sees this he will like you

Youtube channel link
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6Czb_lU0b6pekhCo5Z1RQA


----------



## Sineva

I stumbled across this rather bizarre and curious thing on twitter...,is it for real?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043605076965609472I`m asking because when I watch this I`m getting a real sense of the famous monty python sketch about Mr Hilter and the National Bocialists[if you havent seen it,its actually very funny,a real piss take on the nazis] ie its completely unreal...I mean The Cyrus Empire!?,holy sh1t ffs the name alone is crazy.


----------



## zectech

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Value of a life in israel:
> 18+



https://www.independent.co.uk/news/destination-israel-for-sex-slaves-1147678.html

Been like that for years. Jews see no value in non-jewish women, they are a piece of meat to them.

The jewish mafia (Russian and other) runs most of the business, or at least the importation of sex slaves into jewish occupied Palestine, where blonde white women are a premium to jews.

If the jew is into younger innocents, they go to Cambodia where jews have been sex touristing for decades, and the prey are 6, 7, 8 year olds. One jew was announcing it to the goyim that goyim can visit Cambodia to sex tourist (it made world news), and the world jewry went after the leak, exposed the jewish doctor, and once again the jews are trying to make Cambodian sex tourism a jewish institution for only jews like Kissinger or jewish friends like the Vanderbilt family.


----------



## Aramagedon

T-72B said:


> Do you have any YT channel if so do you recognize Persian Aryanism YT chnnel if he sees this he will like you
> 
> Youtube channel link
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6Czb_lU0b6pekhCo5Z1RQA


That channel doesn’t belong to me and I don’t have a youtube channel. BTW I have read comments of some Pro-Aryan Iranirans on Iraniran forums. they extremely hate jews and love Nazis.


----------



## SALMAN F

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 500668




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043927923189862401
He couldn’t sleep now he is saying why doesn’t Iran response to the Israeli air strikes 

He didn’t expect to get back clash like this and Iran even summoned the UAE ambassador

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043927923189862401
> He couldn’t sleep now he is saying why doesn’t Iran response to the Israeli air strikes
> 
> He didn’t expect to get back clash like this and Iran even summoned the UAE ambassador




I think from now on he’ll sleep in tunnels to be safe from Iranian missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> I think from now on he’ll sleep in tunnels to be safe from Iranian missiles.


Well if he is not man enough to back up his statement then why he made such statement in the first place 

This clown didn’t expect that his tweets will face diplomatic problem 

Now he is crying and saying if Iran really can carry its threats why they are quite toward the Israeli air strikes 


It’s clearly that he is shitting him self since yesterday and having diarrhea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> Well if he is not man enough to back up his statement then why he made such statement in the first place
> 
> This clown didn’t expect that his tweets will face diplomatic problem
> 
> Now he is crying and saying if Iran really can carry its threats why they are quite toward the Israeli air strikes
> 
> 
> It’s clearly that he is shitting him self since yesterday and having diarrhea


And btw Iran fired missiles toward israel from Syria and caused many casualties to them.

https://www.timesofisrael.com/sirens-sound-in-golan-heights-residents-urged-to-enter-shelters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> And btw Iran fired missiles toward israel from Syria and caused many casualties to them.
> 
> https://www.timesofisrael.com/sirens-sound-in-golan-heights-residents-urged-to-enter-shelters


Syrian Army work not Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 500931


Whether Iran had a deal with 5+1 or not we did need 8~10 years to develop better efficient centrifuges to be installed in our N sites and unlike she I think he hurt Iran more than serving it. If they destroyed all Iran achievements then what all this noises they're making now?


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> Whether Iran had a deal with 5+1 or not we did need 8~10 years to develop better efficient centrifuges to be installed in our N sites and unlike she I think he hurt Iran more than serving it. If they destroyed all Iran achievements then what all this noises they're making now?


They have good memories from Iraq & Libya. The noise that they’re making is because they want to destroy all Iran’s defensive capabilities.

They assume Iran is as dumb as other countries.


----------



## Parsipride

Fcvking Hypocrisy!
They Fcuked up Iran will all this nonsense. All of the regime's cronies and their kids put on a show in Canada. It must be nice stealing billions of dollars( the data shows upwards of $40 billion). The regime *** kissers on this forum will say there is corruption all over the world. Why move to Canada? You should stay in that hell hole that you created. Interesting how they hate everything about Iran and its people, everything that made it great, but when
they are in Canada, they are " Persian-speaking Dasteh".




Got to make sure you get your picture taken so it can be sent back to the mullahs that this Persian-speaking Dasteh are such devout followers of Hussain.










US Treasury has released a detailed list of $140 Billion confiscated from the Charlatans 


وزیر_امور_خارجه_آمریکا اعلام کرد : 

پول های ضبط شده ی فرزندان مسئولین ایرانی به عبارت زیر می باشند : 

انتشار لیست_کامل_اموال_مسئولین_جمهوری_اسلامی_ایران در خارج از ڪشور توسط وزارت خزانه داری آمریڪا 

1- غلامحسین الهام : 56 میلیون دلار
2- س .ح . پناهی : 17 میلیون دلار
3- مسعود ڪاظمی : 84 میلیون دلار
4- علی هاشمی بهرامیان : 44 میلیون دلار
5- محمد محمدی : 40 میلیون دلار

6- مهدی احمدی‌نژاد : 121 میلیون دلار
7- نازیه خامنه‌ای : 293 میلیون دلار
8- مجتبی خامنه‌ای : 4.5 میلیارد دلار
9- صادق محصولی : 46 میلیون دلار
10- حسین معادی‌خواه : 83 میلیون دلار

11- عیسی ڪلانتری : 7 میلیون دلار
12- حسین طائب : 180 میلیون دلار
13- مسعود حجاریان : 106 میلیون دلار
14- سردار احمد وحیدی : 219 میلیون دلار
15- عباس ڪدخدائی : 15 میلیون دلار

16- مجتبی مصباح یزدی : 463 میلیون دلار
17- علی مصباح یزدی : 347 میلیون دلار
18- حسین فیروزآبادی : 505 میلیون دلار
19-پرویز فاتح : 47 میلیون دلار
20- حسین شاجونی : 127 میلیون دلار

21- حیب الله عسگراولادی: 1 میلیارد دلار
22- حسین جنتی : 1 میلیارد دلار
23 - سڪینه خامنه‌ای : 14.137 میلیارد دلار
24- اسفندیار رحیم مشایی : 79 میلیون دلار
25- ح. محمدی آقائی: 123 میلیون دلار

26- علی اڪبر ولایتی : 466 میلیون دلار
27- محمدحسینی ریشهری:453 میلیون دلار
28- محسن هاشمی بهرمانی: 91 میلیون دلار
29- محسن هاشمی ثمره : 17 میلیون دلار
30- علی لاریجانی : 400 میلیون دلار

31- عباس آخوندی : 520 میلیون دلار
32- محسن رفیق دوست : 266 میلیون دلار
33- حمید حسینی : 130 میلیون دلار
34- محمد حسینی: 43 میلیون دلار
35- محمود حسینی : 16 میلیون دلار

36- مجتبی هاشمی ثمره : 228 میلیون دلار
37- ڪامران دانشجو : 108 میلیون دلار
38- احمد رضا رادان : 286 میلیون دلار
39- یدالله جوانی : 50 میلیون دلار
40- غلامرضا فیاض: 47 میلیون دلار

41- رضا فیاض : 47 میلیون دلار
42- علی مباشری : 73 میلیون دلار
43- محمد نقدی : 232 میلیون دلار
44- فرهاد دانشجو : 9 میلیون دلار
45- خسرو دانشجو : 18 میلیون دلار

46- حمیدی حسینی : 33 میلیون دلار
47- محمدباقر خرازی: 248 میلیون دلار
48- مهدی هاشمی ثمره : 50 میلیون دلار
49- حمید رسائی : 142 میلیون دلار
50- حسین موسوی اردبیلی : 163 میلیون دلار

51- علی مبشری : 33 میلیون دلار
52- حسین شریعتمداری : 379 میلیون دلار
53- حسین شاهمرادی : 127 میلیون دلار
54- ڪامران دانشجو : 67 میلیون دلار
55- داوود احمدی‌نژاد : 125 میلیون دلار

56- عبدالله عراقی : 320 میلیون دلار
57- بهاءالدین ‌هاشمی‌: 125 میلیون دلار
58- محیاالدین فاضل : 97 میلیون دلار
59- احمد جنتی : 1.7 میلیارد دلار
60- علی جنتی : 305 میلیون دلار

61- مرتضی رفیق‌دوست: 221 میلیون دلار
62- م.ح پارسا : 55 میلیون دلار
63- فاطمه عسگراولادی: 59 میلیون دلار
64- علی‌اڪبر محتشمی : 460 میلیون دلار
65- یاسر بهمانی هاشمی : 56 میلیون دلار
66- غلامعلی حداد عادل: 58 میلیون دلار

اموال مصادره شده توسط آمریکایی‌ها تا الان

Imagine all of this theft invested in Iran where we would be today. Of course, they were all 
businessman before the revolution


----------



## arashkamangir

Parsipride said:


> Fcvking Hypocrisy!
> They Fcuked up Iran will all this nonsense. All of the regime's cronies and their kids put on a show in Canada. It must be nice stealing billions of dollars( the data shows upwards of $40 billion). The regime *** kissers on this forum will say there is corruption all over the world. Why move to Canada? You should stay in that hell hole that you created. Interesting how they hate everything about Iran and its people, everything that made it great, but when
> they are in Canada, they are " Persian-speaking Dasteh".
> View attachment 501053
> 
> Got to make sure you get your picture taken so it can be sent back to the mullahs that this Persian-speaking Dasteh are such devout followers of Hussain.
> View attachment 501054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Treasury has released a detailed list of $140 Billion confiscated from the Charlatans
> 
> 
> وزیر_امور_خارجه_آمریکا اعلام کرد :
> 
> پول های ضبط شده ی فرزندان مسئولین ایرانی به عبارت زیر می باشند :
> 
> انتشار لیست_کامل_اموال_مسئولین_جمهوری_اسلامی_ایران در خارج از ڪشور توسط وزارت خزانه داری آمریڪا
> 
> 1- غلامحسین الهام : 56 میلیون دلار
> 2- س .ح . پناهی : 17 میلیون دلار
> 3- مسعود ڪاظمی : 84 میلیون دلار
> 4- علی هاشمی بهرامیان : 44 میلیون دلار
> 5- محمد محمدی : 40 میلیون دلار
> 
> 6- مهدی احمدی‌نژاد : 121 میلیون دلار
> 7- نازیه خامنه‌ای : 293 میلیون دلار
> 8- مجتبی خامنه‌ای : 4.5 میلیارد دلار
> 9- صادق محصولی : 46 میلیون دلار
> 10- حسین معادی‌خواه : 83 میلیون دلار
> 
> 11- عیسی ڪلانتری : 7 میلیون دلار
> 12- حسین طائب : 180 میلیون دلار
> 13- مسعود حجاریان : 106 میلیون دلار
> 14- سردار احمد وحیدی : 219 میلیون دلار
> 15- عباس ڪدخدائی : 15 میلیون دلار
> 
> 16- مجتبی مصباح یزدی : 463 میلیون دلار
> 17- علی مصباح یزدی : 347 میلیون دلار
> 18- حسین فیروزآبادی : 505 میلیون دلار
> 19-پرویز فاتح : 47 میلیون دلار
> 20- حسین شاجونی : 127 میلیون دلار
> 
> 21- حیب الله عسگراولادی: 1 میلیارد دلار
> 22- حسین جنتی : 1 میلیارد دلار
> 23 - سڪینه خامنه‌ای : 14.137 میلیارد دلار
> 24- اسفندیار رحیم مشایی : 79 میلیون دلار
> 25- ح. محمدی آقائی: 123 میلیون دلار
> 
> 26- علی اڪبر ولایتی : 466 میلیون دلار
> 27- محمدحسینی ریشهری:453 میلیون دلار
> 28- محسن هاشمی بهرمانی: 91 میلیون دلار
> 29- محسن هاشمی ثمره : 17 میلیون دلار
> 30- علی لاریجانی : 400 میلیون دلار
> 
> 31- عباس آخوندی : 520 میلیون دلار
> 32- محسن رفیق دوست : 266 میلیون دلار
> 33- حمید حسینی : 130 میلیون دلار
> 34- محمد حسینی: 43 میلیون دلار
> 35- محمود حسینی : 16 میلیون دلار
> 
> 36- مجتبی هاشمی ثمره : 228 میلیون دلار
> 37- ڪامران دانشجو : 108 میلیون دلار
> 38- احمد رضا رادان : 286 میلیون دلار
> 39- یدالله جوانی : 50 میلیون دلار
> 40- غلامرضا فیاض: 47 میلیون دلار
> 
> 41- رضا فیاض : 47 میلیون دلار
> 42- علی مباشری : 73 میلیون دلار
> 43- محمد نقدی : 232 میلیون دلار
> 44- فرهاد دانشجو : 9 میلیون دلار
> 45- خسرو دانشجو : 18 میلیون دلار
> 
> 46- حمیدی حسینی : 33 میلیون دلار
> 47- محمدباقر خرازی: 248 میلیون دلار
> 48- مهدی هاشمی ثمره : 50 میلیون دلار
> 49- حمید رسائی : 142 میلیون دلار
> 50- حسین موسوی اردبیلی : 163 میلیون دلار
> 
> 51- علی مبشری : 33 میلیون دلار
> 52- حسین شریعتمداری : 379 میلیون دلار
> 53- حسین شاهمرادی : 127 میلیون دلار
> 54- ڪامران دانشجو : 67 میلیون دلار
> 55- داوود احمدی‌نژاد : 125 میلیون دلار
> 
> 56- عبدالله عراقی : 320 میلیون دلار
> 57- بهاءالدین ‌هاشمی‌: 125 میلیون دلار
> 58- محیاالدین فاضل : 97 میلیون دلار
> 59- احمد جنتی : 1.7 میلیارد دلار
> 60- علی جنتی : 305 میلیون دلار
> 
> 61- مرتضی رفیق‌دوست: 221 میلیون دلار
> 62- م.ح پارسا : 55 میلیون دلار
> 63- فاطمه عسگراولادی: 59 میلیون دلار
> 64- علی‌اڪبر محتشمی : 460 میلیون دلار
> 65- یاسر بهمانی هاشمی : 56 میلیون دلار
> 66- غلامعلی حداد عادل: 58 میلیون دلار
> 
> اموال مصادره شده توسط آمریکایی‌ها تا الان
> 
> Imagine all of this theft invested in Iran where we would be today. Of course, they were all
> businessman before the revolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 501055



@Parsipride stop distributing garbage and propaganda. You do not have empirical evidence for any of the garbage you post here. I live in Canada and every religious group here are free to practice. Shia Muslims are welcomed to practice their traditions. All religious organizations get funded through donations and charity from small contributions to large private and state donors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/0...tens-missile-strikes-on-uae-saudi-arabia.html


----------



## Parsipride

arashkamangir said:


> @Parsipride stop distributing garbage and propaganda. You do not have empirical evidence for any of the garbage you post here. I live in Canada and every religious group here are free to practice. Shia Muslims are welcomed to practice their traditions. All religious organizations get funded through donations and charity from small contributions to large private and state donors.



First, I do not post because I am affiliated with anyone or any group. I expose the filth of these so-called phonies that are supposed to be living a humble life and helping the poor. After all is not that one of the tentacles of the religion of peace? You are free to practice what you believe in whether it is the cultish idol worshiping or Buddhism because Canada is a Christian country in the 21st century. Can the Bahai or the Gonbadi Darvish practice their faith freely in the land of Islam? No, they can not.

Unlike the propaganda videos showing knockdown kits of junk imported from China as the next big industrial innovation( sakht boomi), I am quoting the US Treasury which is more credible than the mullas at this time. The 5 million Iranians living abroad, with the exception of the regime's kids and families in these videos, are not a fan of Islamic occupiers of Iran.

This is nothing more than organized propaganda by Islamic occupiers paid for by the theft of national wealth. Why are you living in Canada? Why are these devout followers of Husain living in Canada? You should live in Karbala or come back to Iran.

Under the current program, invest 2 million dollars and you will get Canadian Citizenship. Is this Propaganda?





















Here is their US representation operating under NIAC. "Margh Bar Amrica", while they are looting the national coffers, and are investing the US. " We will never negotiate with the Great Satan" Trita Parsi will do it for us.

Trita Parsi with some familiar faces





This is all propaganda and garbage. Islamic Occupiers's American Lobby is called NIAC. Unfortunately, they are not lobbying for the Iranian nation, just a safe haven for the regime's men .

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044318208835170309
When they negotiated all of Iran's right under the JCOPA, they asked for a few bones to be thrown in





That is how all of you dual national Canadians, followers and devout Muslims have made it to Canada. " Ya Husain" "Karbala ma darim miyaeem". It should really be " Ya Husain" Canada ma darim miyaeem.

A lot of parallels to the Nazis and their flight to South America would you say.


----------



## Aramagedon

*U.S., Israel, Saudi and UAE want to “Syrianize” Iran: Prof. Entessar*
September 25, 2018





TEHRAN - Commenting on Ahvaz attack Prof. Entessar says U.S., Israel, Saudi Arabia and UAE’s principal goal is to create chaos in Iran to disintegrate the country.

A terrorist attack during a military parade on people in Ahvaz, southwest Iran left tens of innocent civilians killed and injured.

Hours after the attack Saudi backed Al-ahvazi separatist terrorist group and ISIL claimed the responsibility for the terrorist attack.

To shed more light on the issue we reached out to Prof. Nader Entessar Emeritus of Political Science in University of South Alabama.

Following is the full text of his interview:

*Q: Do you see any foreign elements behind this attack?*

A: It is too early to identify the real culprits behind the recent terrorist attack in Ahvaz. I hope that the appropriate authorities in Iran are taking this matter very seriously and conduct a thorough and professional investigation and eschew issuing contradictory and vacuous statements. Once the investigation is completed, Iran must take swift and decisive action to respond to this heinous terrorist attack. 

*Q: Saudi Arabia and UAE didn't condemn the terrorist attack. Why? *

A: These two countries have become sworn enemies of Iran in recent years, and by that, I don't mean just the Islamic Republic but the country of Iran. Therefore, I was not surprised that they have not condemned the Ahvaz terrorist attack. Besides, they may indeed be responsible for funding and organizing the terrorist attack. Thus, they should not be expected to condemn it.

*Q: How do you assess the U.S. administration's reaction to the attack which it did not explicitly call the action as a terrorist act? *

A: I did not expect the Trump administration to call the attack a terrorist act. If you recall, a similar attack occurred last June when a group of Takfiris gunned down innocent Iranians in the Majlis area, the Trump administration seemed to be giddy about it and intimated that Iran had it coming to it. No terrorist act against Iran will be called a terrorist act by the U.S. administration no matter how dastardly it may be. 

*Q: What can be the real goal of the attack perpetrators at this time?*

A: The Ahvaz terrorist attack should not be considered an isolated incident. Here are two interconnected axes operating against Iran today. One is the Washington axis and the other one is the Saudi Arabia-Israel-UAE axis. Although they may pursue different tactics against Iran, they have one overall strategy towards Tehran. Their principal goal is to create chaos in Iran and thus hasten the demise of the Iranian government and even the disintegration of the country. In short, these two axes want to "Syrianize" Iran by any means necessary. At times, they may focus on economic strangulation of the country, at other times they may organize terrorist attacks inside the country, while at other times they may rely on a combination of highlighting their soft war strategy with "hard war" tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Parsipride said:


> First, I do not post because I am affiliated with anyone or any group. I expose the filth of these so-called phonies that are supposed to be living a humble life and helping the poor. After all is not that one of the tentacles of the religion of peace? You are free to practice what you believe in whether it is the cultish idol worshiping or Buddhism because Canada is a Christian country in the 21st century. Can the Bahai or the Gonbadi Darvish practice their faith freely in the land of Islam? No, they can not.
> 
> Unlike the propaganda videos showing knockdown kits of junk imported from China as the next big industrial innovation( sakht boomi), I am quoting the US Treasury which is more credible than the mullas at this time. The 5 million Iranians living abroad, with the exception of the regime's kids and families in these videos, are not a fan of Islamic occupiers of Iran.
> 
> This is nothing more than organized propaganda by Islamic occupiers paid for by the theft of national wealth. Why are you living in Canada? Why are these devout followers of Husain living in Canada? You should live in Karbala or come back to Iran.
> 
> Under the current program, invest 2 million dollars and you will get Canadian Citizenship. Is this Propaganda?
> View attachment 501179
> 
> View attachment 501180
> 
> View attachment 501181
> 
> View attachment 501182
> 
> View attachment 501183
> 
> 
> Here is their US representation operating under NIAC. "Margh Bar Amrica", while they are looting the national coffers, and are investing the US. " We will never negotiate with the Great Satan" Trita Parsi will do it for us.
> 
> Trita Parsi with some familiar faces
> View attachment 501184
> 
> 
> This is all propaganda and garbage. Islamic Occupiers's American Lobby is called NIAC. Unfortunately, they are not lobbying for the Iranian nation, just a safe haven for the regime's men .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044318208835170309
> When they negotiated all of Iran's right under the JCOPA, they asked for a few bones to be thrown in
> View attachment 501186
> 
> 
> That is how all of you dual national Canadians, followers and devout Muslims have made it to Canada. " Ya Husain" "Karbala ma darim miyaeem"
> 
> A lot of parallels to the Nazis and their flight to South America would you say.



You post garbage with no direct link to source material. Everything you post is based unverified information.

Iran has many socio-economical problems but instead of contributing to the problem, be part of a solution and be constructive.

I personally donate to university lead environmental and mergency assistance groups.

Also, my family came to Canada through professional qualifications and took us 7 years for our application to get processed. I know many people who donate to Shia charity groups and mosques.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow




----------



## skyshadow

این هم ورژن ایرانیش


----------



## Cthulhu

Parsipride said:


> US Treasury has released a detailed list of $140 Billion confiscated from the Charlatans
> 
> 
> وزیر_امور_خارجه_آمریکا اعلام کرد :
> 
> پول های ضبط شده ی فرزندان مسئولین ایرانی به عبارت زیر می باشند :
> 
> انتشار لیست_کامل_اموال_مسئولین_جمهوری_اسلامی_ایران در خارج از ڪشور توسط وزارت خزانه داری آمریڪا
> 
> 1- غلامحسین الهام : 56 میلیون دلار
> 2- س .ح . پناهی : 17 میلیون دلار
> 3- مسعود ڪاظمی : 84 میلیون دلار
> 4- علی هاشمی بهرامیان : 44 میلیون دلار
> 5- محمد محمدی : 40 میلیون دلار
> 
> 6- مهدی احمدی‌نژاد : 121 میلیون دلار
> 7- نازیه خامنه‌ای : 293 میلیون دلار
> 8- مجتبی خامنه‌ای : 4.5 میلیارد دلار
> 9- صادق محصولی : 46 میلیون دلار
> 10- حسین معادی‌خواه : 83 میلیون دلار
> 
> 11- عیسی ڪلانتری : 7 میلیون دلار
> 12- حسین طائب : 180 میلیون دلار
> 13- مسعود حجاریان : 106 میلیون دلار
> 14- سردار احمد وحیدی : 219 میلیون دلار
> 15- عباس ڪدخدائی : 15 میلیون دلار
> 
> 16- مجتبی مصباح یزدی : 463 میلیون دلار
> 17- علی مصباح یزدی : 347 میلیون دلار
> 18- حسین فیروزآبادی : 505 میلیون دلار
> 19-پرویز فاتح : 47 میلیون دلار
> 20- حسین شاجونی : 127 میلیون دلار
> 
> 21- حیب الله عسگراولادی: 1 میلیارد دلار
> 22- حسین جنتی : 1 میلیارد دلار
> 23 - سڪینه خامنه‌ای : 14.137 میلیارد دلار
> 24- اسفندیار رحیم مشایی : 79 میلیون دلار
> 25- ح. محمدی آقائی: 123 میلیون دلار
> 
> 26- علی اڪبر ولایتی : 466 میلیون دلار
> 27- محمدحسینی ریشهری:453 میلیون دلار
> 28- محسن هاشمی بهرمانی: 91 میلیون دلار
> 29- محسن هاشمی ثمره : 17 میلیون دلار
> 30- علی لاریجانی : 400 میلیون دلار
> 
> 31- عباس آخوندی : 520 میلیون دلار
> 32- محسن رفیق دوست : 266 میلیون دلار
> 33- حمید حسینی : 130 میلیون دلار
> 34- محمد حسینی: 43 میلیون دلار
> 35- محمود حسینی : 16 میلیون دلار
> 
> 36- مجتبی هاشمی ثمره : 228 میلیون دلار
> 37- ڪامران دانشجو : 108 میلیون دلار
> 38- احمد رضا رادان : 286 میلیون دلار
> 39- یدالله جوانی : 50 میلیون دلار
> 40- غلامرضا فیاض: 47 میلیون دلار
> 
> 41- رضا فیاض : 47 میلیون دلار
> 42- علی مباشری : 73 میلیون دلار
> 43- محمد نقدی : 232 میلیون دلار
> 44- فرهاد دانشجو : 9 میلیون دلار
> 45- خسرو دانشجو : 18 میلیون دلار
> 
> 46- حمیدی حسینی : 33 میلیون دلار
> 47- محمدباقر خرازی: 248 میلیون دلار
> 48- مهدی هاشمی ثمره : 50 میلیون دلار
> 49- حمید رسائی : 142 میلیون دلار
> 50- حسین موسوی اردبیلی : 163 میلیون دلار
> 
> 51- علی مبشری : 33 میلیون دلار
> 52- حسین شریعتمداری : 379 میلیون دلار
> 53- حسین شاهمرادی : 127 میلیون دلار
> 54- ڪامران دانشجو : 67 میلیون دلار
> 55- داوود احمدی‌نژاد : 125 میلیون دلار
> 
> 56- عبدالله عراقی : 320 میلیون دلار
> 57- بهاءالدین ‌هاشمی‌: 125 میلیون دلار
> 58- محیاالدین فاضل : 97 میلیون دلار
> 59- احمد جنتی : 1.7 میلیارد دلار
> 60- علی جنتی : 305 میلیون دلار
> 
> 61- مرتضی رفیق‌دوست: 221 میلیون دلار
> 62- م.ح پارسا : 55 میلیون دلار
> 63- فاطمه عسگراولادی: 59 میلیون دلار
> 64- علی‌اڪبر محتشمی : 460 میلیون دلار
> 65- یاسر بهمانی هاشمی : 56 میلیون دلار
> 66- غلامعلی حداد عادل: 58 میلیون دلار
> 
> اموال مصادره شده توسط آمریکایی‌ها تا الان
> 
> Imagine all of this theft invested in Iran where we would be today. Of course, they were all
> businessman before the revolution


OK, What is the source of this news?



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 500931


Which one of her books, What page and paragraph, Otherwise it is Ahmadi fan-made bullshit, Which is abundant on the web.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

*Fuel Supplies Tight As Oil Truck Drivers Go On Strike In Iran*
By Tsvetana Paraskova - Sep 25, 2018, 2:00 PM CDT




Oil truck drivers in Iran have started a new strike demanding improved working conditions, and the industrial action has resulted in large lines forming at gasoline stations in Iran, The Middle East Monitor reports, quoting the Anadolu Agency and local media.

The strike is the second that truck drivers in Iran have staged this year, after a prolonged strike action in May in which they protested against rising costs for insurance, repairs, spare parts, and tolls, while their wages were stagnant. Back in May, the government has reportedly agreed to raise the pay for truckers by 15 percent, VOA reported.

According to The Middle East Monitor, nothing has been done yet to meet the truckers’ demands from May.


The latest industrial action by oil truckers in Iran comes less than two months after the first set of U.S. sanctions on Iran snapped back, and just six weeks before the second round of sanctions, including on Iran’s key revenue source—oil exports—kick in.

Over the past few months, Iran’s economy has faltered, and its currency, the rial, hit a new lowthis week against the U.S. dollar on the unofficial exchange rate.

According to data compiled by U.S. economist Steve Hanke of Johns Hopkins University, Iran’s annual inflation rate as of Monday was 293 percent—an all-time high.

The economic hardships are causing a surge in the price of goods, including diapers. Shortages of goods also abound, with Iranian authorities conducting raids to confiscate illegal hoards of rare and costly items such as diapers. 

The sanctions on Iran’s oil are now expected to remove more than 1 million bpd from the oil market, compared to earlier projections of around a 500,000-bpd loss, before the United States started to show signs that waivers would be given sparingly, if at all.

Although Iran’s oil exports are unlikely to drop to zero, they could halve to 1 million bpd-1.3 million bpd, Ben Luckock, co-head of oil trading at commodity trader Trafigura, told S&P Global Platts this week.

By Tsvetana Paraskova for Oilprice.com
https://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-...s-Oil-Truck-Drivers-Go-On-Strike-In-Iran.html

*Capital Flight - $59 Billion Has Left Iran In Past Two Years*
May 31, 2018

Radio Farda





An Iranian man holds U.S. 100-dollar bills at a currency exchange office in a shopping centre in the capital Tehran, April 10, 2018
More than $59 billion in hard currency has left Iran during last two years, Islamic Parliament Research Center (IPRC) has disclosed.

According to IPRC, following the United States withdrawal from the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA) or Tehran’s nuclear deal with world power, more billions are expected to leave Iran in the coming months.

*IRPC has also said that $59 billion is a significant figure in Iran’s financial situation, a website close to the speaker of parliament, Khabar Online reported on Monday, May 28.*

*The capital that left Iran during past twelve months amounts to $39,200 billion which is equal to 83% of Iran’s current annual income from its non-oil exports.

IRPC has also revealed that $20,200 billion capital left the country in 2016.*





Photo showing Iranian customs agents with confisicated cash being smyggled out of the country. File photo
“Unpredictability of the political and economic situation”, “lack of support for investments in general policies of the government”, “high risk of investment”, “difficulties in conducting business activities” and a trend of relocating to other countries, are the main reasons behind the flight of wealth from Iran.

Most of the people who transfer their money out of the country, aim to buy assets, including houses, and invest in banks and stock markets abroad, the report has noted.

It is not clear how much of the hard currency has been sent out of the country by the elite of the Islamic Republic. Current members of parliament and officials have alleged that officials of Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's administration sent billions of dollars to Turkey, with the pretext of having a plan to stabilize currency rates.

Some *diaspora based Iranian websites *have alleged that the Islamic Revolution Guard Corps, IRGC, has taken billions of dollars out of the country to have a nest-egg in case of war or sanctions.

Meanwhile, IRPC’s report has cautioned that, following the flight of significant sums of money in the past two years, the country’s hard currency reserves shows a $16,300 billion decrease.

This means the government has sold hard currency on open market, most probably to meet its domestic financial obligations.

Immediately after recent crisis in Iran’s forex market, President Hassan Rouhani’s administration set a cap on the amount of foreign currency citizens can hold in cash, and sent police to patrol currency exchanges to crack down on black market currency trading.





*Pre-revolution (1979) 10,000 rials bank note which was worth around $150.*






*Current 10,000 rials bank note which is now worth around 13 cents.*
With exchanges forbidden to sell foreign currency and new rules limiting the amount of foreign currency travelers can take out of the country gold has become the new currency of choice for people hoping to move their money out of the country.

The chairman of the Iran Gold & Jewelry Association, Hossain Pendarvand, said on May 15, “Gold has replaced the dollar in local markets, and despite protective measures taken by the Central Bank of Iran (CBI), money is still finding its way out of the country, but now in the form of gold.”

State-run Iran students News Agency (ISNA) also cited Pendarvand as saying, “The fact that the Gold products’ market is currently suffering from a recession, while the market for melted gold is flourishing, leads to the conclusion that in the absence of the dollar, people have started buying more gold [bullion] and taking it out of Iran.”

Rouhani’s administration decreed April 18 that all ministries, agencies, and offices of the government should use the euro for all foreign currency allocations.

Economists say the government’s strict measures aiming to control the value of rial have failed, as foreign currency exchangers are hoarding U.S. dollars and Iranians who require foreign currency for business or travel are defying the government and turning to the black market, where the rate of the rial against the dollar has skyrocketed.

The flight of capital from Iran has gained more momentum since widespread protests in late December and early January shook the country.

Meanwhile, referring to Iranian financial service entities mushrooming abroad, particularly in Azerbaijan, Georgia and Turkey, prominent Sweden based Iranian economist, Ahmad Alavi told Radio Farda on May 16, “These newly founded financial services offices are the symbols of capital flight from Iran and herald more billions leaving the country.”
https://en.radiofarda.com/a/iran-capital-flight-momentum/29261821.html


----------



## Parsipride

Cthulhu said:


> OK, What is the source of this news?
> 
> The source is US Treasury. The new more robust act passed the US house and it is expected to pass the Senate
> Iran Leadership Transparency Act
> 
> 
> 
> 115th Congress } { Rept. 115-453
> HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES
> 1st Session } { Part 1
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRANIAN LEADERSHIP ASSET TRANSPARENCY ACT
> 
> _______
> 
> 
> December 7, 2017.--Committed to the Committee of the Whole House on the
> State of the Union and ordered to be printed
> 
> _______
> 
> 
> Mr. Hensarling, from the Committee on Financial Services, submitted the
> following
> 
> R E P O R T
> 
> together with
> 
> MINORITY VIEWS
> 
> [To accompany H.R. 1638]
> 
> [Including cost estimate of the Congressional Budget Office]
> 
> *The Committee on Financial Services, to whom was referred
> the bill (H.R. 1638) to require the Secretary of the Treasury
> to submit a report to the appropriate congressional committees
> on the estimated total assets under direct or indirect control
> by certain senior Iranian leaders and other figures, and for
> other purposes,* having considered the same, report favorably
> thereon with an amendment and recommend that the bill as
> amended do pass.
> The amendment is as follows:
> Strike all after the enacting clause and insert the
> following:
> 
> SECTION 1. SHORT TITLE.
> 
> This Act may be cited as the *``Iranian Leadership Asset Transparency
> Act''.*
> 
> SEC. 2. FINDINGS.
> 
> The Congress finds the following:
> (1)* Iran is characterized by high levels of official and
> institutional corruption, and substantial involvement by Iran's
> security forces, particularly the Islamic Revolutionary Guard
> Corps (IRGC), in the economy.*
> (2) *Many members of Iran's senior political and military
> leadership have acquired significant personal and institutional
> wealth by using their positions to secure control of
> significant portions of Iran's national economy.*
> (3) Sanctions relief provided through the Joint Comprehensive
> Plan of Action has resulted in the removal of many Iranian
> entities that are tied to governmental corruption from the list
> of entities sanctioned by the United States.
> (4) The Department of Treasury in 2011 designated the Islamic
> Republic of Iran's financial sector as a jurisdiction of
> primary money laundering concern under section 311 of the USA
> PATRIOT Act, stating ``Treasury has for the first time
> identified the entire Iranian financial sector; including
> Iran's Central Bank, private Iranian banks, and branches, and
> subsidiaries of Iranian banks operating outside of Iran as
> posing illicit finance risks for the global financial
> system.''.
> (5) Iran continues to be listed by the Financial Action Task
> Force (FATF) among the ``Non-Cooperative Countries or
> Territories''--countries which it perceived to be non-
> cooperative in the global fight against terror finance and
> money laundering.
> *(6) Iran and North Korea are the only countries listed by the
> FATF as ``Non-Cooperative Countries or Territories'' against
> which FATF countries should take measures.*
> *(7) The Transparency International index of perceived public
> corruption ranks Iran 130th out of 168 countries surveyed.*
> (8) The State Department identified Iran as a ``major money-
> laundering country'' in its International Narcotics Control
> Strategy Report (INCSR) for 2016.
> (9) The State Department currently identifies Iran, along
> with Sudan and Syria, as a state sponsor of terrorism, ``having
> repeatedly provided support for acts of international
> terrorism''.
> (10) The State Department's ``Country Reports on Terrorism'',
> published last in July 2017, noted that ``Iran continued to
> sponsor terrorist groups around the world, principally through
> its Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Qods Force (IRGC-QF).
> These groups included Lebanese Hizballah, several Iraqi Shia
> militant groups, Hamas, and Palestine Islamic Jihad. Iran,
> Hizballah, and other Shia militia continued to provide support
> to the Asad regime, dramatically bolstering its capabilities,
> prolonging the civil war in Syria, and worsening the human
> rights and refugee crisis there.''.
> *(11) The Iranian Government's tolerance of corruption and
> nepotism in business limits opportunities for foreign and
> domestic investment, particularly given the significant
> involvement of the IRGC in many sectors of Iran's economy.*
> (12) The IRGC and the leadership-controlled bonyads
> (foundations) control an estimated one-third of Iran's total
> economy, including large portions of Iran's telecommunications,
> construction, and airport and port operations. These operations
> give the IRGC and bonyads vast funds to support terrorist
> organizations such as Hezbollah and Hamas.
> (13) By gaining control of major economic sectors, the IRGC
> and bonyads have also served to further disadvantage the
> average Iranian.
> 
> *SEC. 3. REPORT REQUIREMENT RELATING TO ASSETS OF IRANIAN LEADERS AND
> CERTAIN SENIOR POLITICAL FIGURES.*
> 
> (a) In General.--Not later than 270 days after the date of enactment
> of this Act, and annually thereafter (or more frequently if the
> Secretary of the Treasury determines it appropriate based on new
> information received by the Secretary) for the following 2 years, the
> Secretary of the Treasury shall, in furtherance of the Secretary's
> efforts to prevent the financing of terrorism, money laundering, or
> related illicit finance and to make financial institutions' required
> compliance with remaining sanctions more easily understood, submit a
> report to the appropriate congressional committees containing--
> * (1) the estimated total funds or assets held in accounts at
> U.S. and foreign financial institutions that are under direct
> or indirect control by each natural person described in
> subsection (b) and a description of such assets;
> (2) an identification of any equity stake such natural person
> has in an entity on the Department of the Treasury's list of
> Specially Designated Nationals or in any other sanctioned
> entity;
> (3) a description of how such funds or assets or equity
> interests were acquired, and how they have been used or
> employed;*
> (4) a description of any new methods or techniques used to
> evade anti-money laundering and related laws, including
> recommendations to improve techniques to combat illicit uses of
> the U.S. financial system by each natural person described in
> subsection (b);
> * (5) recommendations for how U.S. economic sanctions against
> Iran may be revised to prevent the funds or assets described
> under this subsection from being used by the natural persons
> described in subsection* (b) to contribute to the continued
> development, testing, and procurement of ballistic missile
> technology by Iran;
> (6) a description of how the Department of the Treasury
> assesses the impact and effectiveness of U.S. economic
> sanctions programs against Iran; and
> (7) recommendations for improving the ability of the
> Department of the Treasury to rapidly and effectively develop,
> implement, and enforce additional economic sanctions against
> Iran if so ordered by the President under the International
> Emergency Economic Powers Act or other corresponding
> legislation.
> (b) Persons Described.--The natural persons described in this
> subsection are the following:
> (1) The Supreme Leader of Iran.
> (2) The President of Iran.
> (3) Members of the Council of Guardians.
> (4) Members of the Expediency Council.
> (5) The Minister of Intelligence and Security.
> (6) The Commander and the Deputy Commander of the IRGC.
> (7) The Commander and the Deputy Commander of the IRGC Ground
> Forces.
> (8) The Commander and the Deputy Commander of the IRGC
> Aerospace Force.
> (9) The Commander and the Deputy Commander of the IRGC Navy.
> (10) The Commander of the Basij-e-Mostaz'afin.
> (11) The Commander of the Qods Force.
> (12) The Commander in Chief of the Police Force.
> (13) The head of the IRGC Joint Staff.
> (14) The Commander of the IRGC Intelligence.
> (15) The head of the IRGC Imam Hussein University.
> (16) The Supreme Leader's Representative at the IRGC.
> (17) The Chief Executive Officer and the Chairman of the IRGC
> Cooperative Foundation.
> (18) The Commander of the Khatam-al-Anbia Construction Head
> Quarter.
> (19) The Chief Executive Officer of the Basij Cooperative
> Foundation.
> (20) The head of the Political Bureau of the IRGC.
> (21) The head of the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran.
> (c) Form of Report; Public Availability.--
> (1) Form.--The report required under subsection (a) shall be
> submitted in unclassified form but may contain a classified
> annex.
> *(2) Public availability.--The unclassified portion of such
> report shall be made available to the public and posted on the
> website of the Department of the Treasury--
> (A) in English, Farsi, Arabic, and Azeri; and
> (B) in precompressed, easily downloadable versions*
> *that are made available in all appropriate formats.*
> (d) Sources of Information.--In preparing a report described under
> subsection (a), the Secretary of the Treasury may use any credible
> publication, database, web-based resource, public information compiled
> by any government agency, and any information collected or compiled by
> a nongovernmental organization or other entity provided to or made
> available to the Secretary, that the Secretary finds credible.
> (e) Definitions.--For purposes of this section:
> (1) Appropriate congressional committees.--The term
> ``appropriate congressional committees'' means the Committees
> on Financial Services and Foreign Affairs of the House of
> Representatives and the Committees on Banking, Housing, and
> Urban Affairs and Foreign Relations of the Senate.
> (2) Funds.--The term ``funds'' means--
> (A) cash;
> (B) equity;
> (C) any other intangible asset whose value is derived
> from a contractual claim, including bank deposits,
> bonds, stocks, a security as defined in section 2(a) of
> the Securities Act of 1933 (15 U.S.C. 77b(a)), or a
> security or an equity security as defined in section
> 3(a) of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934 (15 U.S.C.
> 78c(a)); and
> (D) anything else that the Secretary determines
> appropriate.
> 
> SEC. 4. SENSE OF CONGRESS.
> 
> It is the sense of Congress that in preparing the reports required
> under section 3, the Secretary of the Treasury should consider
> acquiring information from sources that--
> (1) collect and, if necessary, translate high-veracity,
> official records; or
> (2) provide search and analysis tools that enable law
> enforcement to have new insights into commercial and financial
> relationships.
> 
> PURPOSE AND SUMMARY
> 
> On March 20, 2017, Representative Bruce Poliquin introduced
> H.R. 1638, the ``Iranian Leadership Asset Transparency Act''
> which requires the Secretary of the Treasury to report to
> Congress on the assets held by Iran's most senior political,
> military and business leaders, and on the probable sources and
> uses of the assets. *The legislation would require the Treasury
> Department to publish a public version of the report on its
> website, in English and in the major languages used within
> Iran. *A classified version, if necessary, would be available to
> Congress. The legislation also contains a ``Sense of Congress''
> that urges the Secretary of the Treasury to seek information
> for the report from sources that would search and, if
> necessary, translate publicly available ``high-veracity
> official records'' overseas, and provide methods to search and
> analyze such data in ways that are useful to law enforcement.
> 
> BACKGROUND AND NEED FOR LEGISLATION
> 
> The goal of H.R. 1638 is to assist in efforts to stop money
> laundering, the financing of terror, and related illicit
> finance, by making it easier to identify and understand the
> sources and uses of vast sums of money controlled by top
> political and military leaders of Iran.
> * According to the non-governmental organization (NGO)
> Transparency International, Iran's economy is characterized by
> high levels of official and institutional corruption, and by
> substantial involvement in the economy of Iran's security
> forces, particularly the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps
> (IRGC). Many members of Iran's senior political and military
> leadership have acquired significant personal and institutional
> wealth by using their positions to secure control of major
> portions of the Iranian economy.*
> Sanctions relief provided through the Joint Comprehensive
> Plan of Action (JCPOA) resulted in the removal of many Iranian
> entities that are tied to government corruption from the list
> of entities sanctioned by the United States, although many
> remain sanctioned and the Trump Administration has, in recent
> months, levied a number of new sanctions on Iranian individuals
> and entities.
> However, the Transparency International index of perceived
> public corruption is higher than ever, and the State Department
> has identified Iran as a country of `primary concern' for money
> laundering. Separately, the U.S. Department of State has
> identified Iran as a country that has ``repeatedly provided
> support for acts of international terrorism,'' and in its June
> 2016 ``country report'' noted the country ``continues to
> sponsor terrorist groups around the world, principally through
> its Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Qods Force (IRGC).''
> *The Iranian government's tolerance of corruption in
> business limits opportunities for individual Iranians to
> improve their lot in life, particularly given the significant
> involvement of the IRGC in many sectors of the Iranian economy.
> The `bonyads' (foundations) controlled by top Iranian political
> and military leaders control an estimated one-third of the
> total economy, including large portions of the
> telecommunications, construction, airport and seaport sectors,
> which gives the IRGC and its leaders vast funds to support
> terrorism, and terrorist proxies such as Hezbollah, at a time
> when the average Iranian citizen earns about $15,000 a year.*
> *The ``Iranian Leadership Asset Transparency Act'' requires
> the Treasury Department to list the known assets of senior
> Iranian officials in a form that is easily understandable and
> accessible to individual Iranians, as well as to those in the
> financial or business sector who might be concerned about
> inadvertently doing business with a corrupt Iranian entity*. Any
> reports prepared under H.R. 1638 would be available in a form
> that would be accessible to the average Iranian so that they
> might better understand the nature of their nation's economy.
> 
> HEARINGS
> 
> The Committee on Financial Services Subcommittee on
> Monetary Policy and Trade held a hearing examining matters
> relating to H.R. 1638 on April 4, 2017.
> 
> COMMITTEE CONSIDERATION
> 
> The Committee on Financial Services met in open session on
> November 14, 2017, and ordered H.R. 1638 to be reported
> favorably to the House, as amended, by a recorded vote of 43
> yeas to 16 nays (Record vote no. FC-96), a quorum being
> present. Before the motion to report was offered, the Committee
> adopted an amendment in the nature of a substitute offered by
> Mr. Poliquin, by voice vote.
> 
> COMMITTEE VOTES
> 
> Clause 3(b) of rule XIII of the Rules of the House of
> Representatives requires the Committee to list the record votes
> on the motion to report legislation and amendments thereto. The
> sole recorded vote was on a motion by Chairman Hensarling to
> report the bill favorably to the House, as amended. The motion
> was agreed to by a recorded vote of 43 yeas to 16 nays (Record
> vote no. FC-96), a quorum being present.
> 
> 
> COMMITTEE OVERSIGHT FINDINGS
> 
> Pursuant to clause 3(c)(1) of rule XIII of the Rules of the
> House of Representatives, the findings and recommendations of
> the Committee based on oversight activities under clause
> 2(b)(1) of rule X of the Rules of the House of Representatives,
> are incorporated in the descriptive portions of this report.
> 
> PERFORMANCE GOALS AND OBJECTIVES
> 
> Pursuant to clause 3(c)(4) of rule XIII of the Rules of the
> House of Representatives, the Committee states that H.R. 1638
> will assist in the combatting of money laundering, the
> financing of terror, and related illicit finance by providing
> for a public report of the assets held by, and the sources and
> uses of massive funds controlled by, the top political and
> military leaders of Iran.
> 
> NEW BUDGET AUTHORITY, ENTITLEMENT AUTHORITY, AND TAX EXPENDITURES
> 
> In compliance with clause 3(c)(2) of rule XIII of the Rules
> of the House of Representatives, the Committee adopts as its
> own the estimate of new budget authority, entitlement
> authority, or tax expenditures or revenues contained in the
> cost estimate prepared by the Director of the Congressional
> Budget Office pursuant to section 402 of the Congressional
> Budget Act of 1974.
> 
> CONGRESSIONAL BUDGET OFFICE ESTIMATES
> 
> Pursuant to clause 3(c)(3) of rule XIII of the Rules of the
> House of Representatives, the following is the cost estimate
> provided by the Congressional Budget Office pursuant to section
> 402 of the Congressional Budget Act of 1974:
> 
> U.S. Congress,
> Congressional Budget Office,
> Washington, DC, December 1, 2017.
> Hon. Jeb Hensarling,
> Chairman, Committee on Financial Services,
> House of Representatives, Washington, DC.
> Dear Mr. Chairman: The Congressional Budget Office has
> prepared the enclosed cost estimate for H.R. 1638, the Iranian
> Leadership Asset Transparency Act.
> If you wish further details on this estimate, we will be
> pleased to provide them. The CBO staff contact is Matthew
> Pickford.
> Sincerely,
> Mark P. Hadley
> (For Keith Hall, Director).
> Enclosure.
> 
> H.R. 1638--Iranian Leadership Asset Transparency Act
> 
> H.R. 1638 would require the Department of the Treasury to
> report to the Congress on the financial assets held by specific
> Iranian political and military leaders in 2018 and 2019. The
> reports would describe how their assets were acquired and any
> unclassified portions of those reports would be posted on the
> Treasury's website in multiple languages. The bill would
> require the department to provide recommendations on improving
> the effectiveness of financial sanctions against Iran.
> CBO is not aware of any comprehensive, detailed information
> regarding the financial assets of Iranian leaders. If such
> information is collected by the Office of Foreign Asset Control
> or the Office of Intelligence and Analysis in the Department of
> Treasury, or by any other federal agency, CBO expects it would
> probably be classified. Less comprehensive information about
> the assets of those Iranian leaders may be available in the
> public domain but we have not found it. However, based on the
> costs of similar reporting efforts, CBO estimates that the cost
> of compiling any information on the subject would total less
> than $500,000 in 2018 and 2019; such spending would be subject
> to the availability of appropriated funds. Costs could be
> substantially higher if this type of financial information is
> not currently collected by the federal government.
> Enacting H.R. 1638 would not affect direct spending or
> revenues; therefore, pay-as-you-go procedures do not apply. CBO
> estimates that enacting H.R. 1638 would not increase net direct
> spending or on-budget deficits in any of the four consecutive
> 10-year periods beginning in 2028.
> H.R. 1638 contains no intergovernmental or private-sector
> mandates as defined in the Unfunded Mandates Reform Act.
> The CBO staff contact for this estimate is Matthew
> Pickford. The estimate was approved by H. Samuel Papenfuss,
> Deputy Assistant Director for Budget Analysis.
> 
> FEDERAL MANDATES STATEMENT
> 
> This information is provided in accordance with section 423
> of the Unfunded Mandates Reform Act of 1995.
> The Committee has determined that the bill does not contain
> Federal mandates on the private sector. The Committee has
> determined that the bill does not impose a Federal
> intergovernmental mandate on State, local, or tribal
> governments.
> 
> ADVISORY COMMITTEE STATEMENT
> 
> No advisory committees within the meaning of section 5(b)
> of the Federal Advisory Committee Act were created by this
> legislation.
> 
> APPLICABILITY TO LEGISLATIVE BRANCH
> 
> The Committee finds that the legislation does not relate to
> the terms and conditions of employment or access to public
> services or accommodations within the meaning of the section
> 102(b)(3) of the Congressional Accountability Act.
> 
> EARMARK IDENTIFICATION
> 
> With respect to clause 9 of rule XXI of the Rules of the
> House of Representatives, the Committee has carefully reviewed
> the provisions of the bill and states that the provisions of
> the bill do not contain any congressional earmarks, limited tax
> benefits, or limited tariff benefits within the meaning of the
> rule.
> 
> DUPLICATION OF FEDERAL PROGRAMS
> 
> In compliance with clause 3(c)(5) of rule XIII of the Rules
> of the House of Representatives, the Committee states that no
> provision of the bill establishes or reauthorizes: (1) a
> program of the Federal Government known to be duplicative of
> another Federal program; (2) a program included in any report
> from the Government Accountability Office to Congress pursuant
> to section 21 of Public Law 111-139; or (3) a program related
> to a program identified in the most recent Catalog of Federal
> Domestic Assistance, published pursuant to the Federal Program
> Information Act (Pub. L. No. 95-220, as amended by Pub. L. No.
> 98-169).
> 
> DISCLOSURE OF DIRECTED RULEMAKING
> 
> Pursuant to section 3(i) of H. Res. 5, (115th Congress),
> the following statement is made concerning directed
> rulemakings: The Committee estimates that the bill requires no
> directed rulemakings within the meaning of such section.
> 
> SECTION-BY-SECTION ANALYSIS OF THE LEGISLATION
> 
> Section 1. Short title
> 
> This section cites H.R. 1638 as the ``Iranian Leadership
> Asset Transparency Act''.
> 
> Section 2. Findings
> 
> This section finds that Iran is perceived to be one of the
> most corrupt societies in the world, that a handful of top
> military and political leaders control at least a third of the
> country's wealth while the average Iranian earns about $15,000
> a year, and that the corrupt leadership of the country probably
> uses portions of its wealth to foment unrest at least through
> the Mideast if not worldwide.
> 
> Section 3. Report requirement relating to assets of Iranian leaders and
> certain senior political figures
> 
> This section requires the Treasury Secretary to report to
> Congress on the assets, and the sources and uses of such
> assets, held by Iran's top political and military leaders. It
> lists the senior leaders by title, and requires that a non-
> classified version of such a report be posted on the Treasury
> Department's website in English and translated into the top
> three languages spoken in Iran.
> 
> Section 4. Sense of Congress
> 
> This section expresses the sense of Congress that in
> preparing the report described in Section 3, the Secretary
> should consider acquiring information from sources that collect
> and if necessary translate ``high-veracity official records''
> and make such data available in ways that can be searched and
> analyzed by law enforcement.
> 
> CHANGES IN EXISTING LAW MADE BY THE BILL, AS REPORTED
> 
> H.R. 1638 does not repeal or amend any section of a
> statute. Therefore, the Office of Legislative Counsel did not
> prepare the report contemplated by Clause 3(e)(1)(B) of Rule
> XIII of the House of Representatives.
> 
> 
> 
> MINORITY VIEWS
> 
> H.R. 1638, the Iranian Leadership Asset Transparency Act,
> would require the Secretary of the Treasury to report to
> Congress on the estimated total assets under direct or indirect
> control of certain senior Iranian leaders and other figures,
> along with a description of how these assets were acquired and
> are employed, regardless of whether such individuals are
> subject to U.S. sanctions.
> Although increasing transparency into corrupt regimes is a
> laudable goal, H.R. 1638 would not promote U.S. national
> security interests. First, the level of scrutiny that would be
> needed to produce a credible report would place a very real
> strain on the Treasury Department, diverting significant
> resources away from Treasury investigators who are tasked with
> targeting sanctionable conduct, implementing existing sanctions
> on Iran, and uncovering illicit conduct across the globe,
> including, importantly, efforts to identify the web of business
> interests that continue to enable North Korea to evade U.S. and
> international sanctions. Moreover, the bill's requirement to
> report on ``any equity stake'' natural persons have in certain
> entities exceeds the commonly used metric of ``controlling
> equity interest'' for identifying meaningful ownership
> interests and, thus, would add substantially to the resource
> burden associated with the report with little added value.
> The bill's required report would have little use as a
> compliance tool, given that much of the most important parts of
> the report would be classified, which notably undercuts the
> argument advanced by supporters that the legislation would help
> make ``financial institutions'' required compliance with
> remaining sanctions more easily understood.'' In fact, the
> creation of such a list that is not tied to any prohibition or
> legal action would more likely create confusion among OFAC's
> regulated public, and also mislead companies to believe that
> the Treasury list replaces the due diligence efforts that they
> should otherwise be doing prior to engaging in business in
> Iran.
> Moreover, because the report would be largely classified,
> the bill would do little to draw the Iranian public's attention
> to the corruption and unjust enrichment of their leaders,
> despite claims by the bill's proponents. And, any unclassified
> portion would inevitably be rejected as U.S. propaganda by both
> the Iranian regime and by its people as a predictable attack on
> the country's government by the United States.
> The true intent of the legislation is to gin up prospects
> of reputational risks for companies that might seek to do
> legitimate business with Iran. For this reason, the bill would
> be a strategic mistake. The report would undoubtedly be seized
> upon by Iran as an intentional effort to discourage
> international investment in Iran, which would be viewed by
> Iran--and likely by the major world powers who joined us in the
> JCPOA as well--as a violation of the expressed U.S. commitment
> under the nuclear deal not to interfere with the full
> realization of the relief provided to Iran under the accord. In
> fact, when the House considered nearly identical legislation
> last Congress, the Obama White House issued a veto threat,
> noting, in part, the negative impact the measure could have on
> the ``continued viability'' of the JCPOA.
> In light of the bill's limited practical utility; its
> failure to meet its own stated objectives; its diversion of
> critical resources away from Treasury investigations; the
> report's lack of usefulness as a compliance tool; and the
> negative impact the legislation would have on the continued
> viability of the nuclear deal, which to date is widely viewed
> as a success, we oppose this bill.
> 
> Maxine Waters.
> Michael E. Capuano.
> Vicente Gonzalez.
> Joyce Beatty.
> Wm. Lacy Clay.
> Daniel T. Kildee.
> Keith Ellison.
> Al Green.
> Gregory W. Meeks.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Which one of her books, What page and paragraph, Otherwise it is Ahmadi fan-made bullshit, Which is abundant on the web.


----------



## arashkamangir

No record what so ever. You are also trying to cite a hostile entity as a source which has history of hiding and fabrication of false information for the sake of propaganda. Despite that, no direct link or direct source from an independent international body is provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

arashkamangir said:


> No record what so ever. You are also trying to cite a hostile entity as a source which has history of hiding and fabrication of false information for the sake of propaganda. Despite that, no direct link or direct source from an independent international body is provided.




I have more than corroborated the information that I have posted . There’s an old saying “a picture says 1000 words”. This info it available online from various sources.

If you are looking for the bank statements, they are not posted yet. Give it some time.
The deeds to those beautiful mansions are public information. Tangible assets!

The newspaper articles regarding citizenship in Canada are prevalent. You can search yourself and look at the archives of Iranian publications. You should know .

Are you telling me that the young lady standing on stage with a proud smile on her face next to that English/Canadian flag which represents “long live the queen” is not the granddaughter of Khomeni?

Are you telling me the young lady posing with Justin Bieber is not the granddaughter of Khomenie Sporting expensive mink coat?

Why is Mr. Rouhani a dual citizen ?

I provided Updated blow-by-blow of recent US law in the house of representatives specifically targeting embezzlement from Iran.

I’ll agree with you that US has a history of fabrication. In this context we have your friends,the Persian speaking Daste .V.US and its vast resources . I’m gonna have to believe and lean towards a list released by the US treasury.

Look at the flight of wealth ( theft of wealth) out of Iran.

One of the sources is a regime publication. There are numerous articles by the regime’s papers, and videos on YouTube corroborating what I’m saying. Abuse of power, plundering of national wealth, theft of national wealth on and on...

Why are your friends in such a rush to get citizenship in the land of Satan and little Satans?

Why don’t they stay in that Islamic Eutopia they created?


----------



## arashkamangir

Parsipride said:


> I have more than corroborated the information that I have posted . There’s an old saying “a picture says 1000 words”. This info it available online from various sources.
> 
> If you are looking for the bank statements, they are not posted yet. Give it some time.
> The deeds to those beautiful mansions are public information. Tangible assets!
> 
> The newspaper articles regarding citizenship in Canada are prevalent. You can search yourself and look at the archives of Iranian publications. You should know .
> 
> Are you telling me that the young lady standing on stage with a proud smile on her face next to that English/Canadian flag which represents “long live the queen” is not the granddaughter of Khomeni?
> 
> Are you telling me the young lady posing with Justin Bieber is not the granddaughter of Khomenie Sporting expensive mink coat?
> 
> Why is Mr. Rouhani a dual citizen ?
> 
> I provided Updated blow-by-blow of recent US law in the house of representatives specifically targeting embezzlement from Iran.
> 
> I’ll agree with you that US has a history of fabrication. In this context we have your friends,the Persian speaking Daste .V.US and its vast resources . I’m gonna have to believe and lean towards a list released by the US treasury.
> 
> Look at the flight of wealth ( theft of wealth) out of Iran.
> 
> One of the sources is a regime publication. There are numerous articles by the regime’s papers, and videos on YouTube corroborating what I’m saying. Abuse of power, plundering of national wealth, theft of national wealth on and on...
> 
> Why are your friends in such a rush to get citizenship in the land of Satan and little Satans?
> 
> Why don’t they stay in that Islamic Eutopia they created?




@Parsipride my problem with you is that you do not post concrete evidence. I have asked you to send me links to these so called documents. Thus far, you have not provided anything. Everything you are posting here comes out as a baseless statement.

This is while there are legitimate, substantial and impactful problems in Iranian government and culture. One has to look no further than trying to import basic resources to start a engineering projects or provide services. There are tonnes of obstacles and a mafia like apparatus that prevent easy imports of necessary materials. I personally wanted to start a clean energy firm as well as Satellite subsystems firm and in both cases I came across hardship when it came to importing specific parts. That is just one case, nevermind all the improvements needed for equality, freedom of press and ...

I do believe there are major corruptions in Iran but there are major corruptions everywhere. The difference is that instead of whinning about it, in any healthy society people take initiative to care and push for change through available channels.

One has to look at how top 1% in America got 10 trillion dollar* tax break and how individuals have to work two minimum pay jobs to be able pay rents and have a bare minimum living**. There are major pushes by small self organized lobby groups funded by people's donation to push for changes. Making change is difficult especially when the scope is not clear cut.

So instead of wasting everyone's time by posting fiction, I would encourage you to look at real substantial problems that have lead us to current state of affairs.

Hostile entities are getting paid to distribute garbage information for the purpose of harm and distraction. They do so through Telegram, Satellite and Web TVs.... None of them ever talk about the constructive work that is done by any of the active orgs inside Iran but only try to focus on weaknesses and amplification and framing of them with further false information. Consequently none of the ever provide hard proof for their statements as they are all lies and fuzzy and falsified facts. 





* Tax cut: https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/7/11/17560704/tax-cuts-rich-san-francisco-fed

** multiple jobs: https://www.forbes.com/sites/eriksh...bs-than-the-government-realizes/#23eee0c62a21


----------



## Cthulhu

Parsipride said:


> US Treasury has released a detailed list of $140 Billion confiscated from the Charlatans
> 
> 
> وزیر_امور_خارجه_آمریکا اعلام کرد :
> 
> پول های ضبط شده ی فرزندان مسئولین ایرانی به عبارت زیر می باشند :
> 
> انتشار لیست_کامل_اموال_مسئولین_جمهوری_اسلامی_ایران در خارج از ڪشور توسط وزارت خزانه داری آمریڪا
> 
> 1- غلامحسین الهام : 56 میلیون دلار
> 2- س .ح . پناهی : 17 میلیون دلار
> 3- مسعود ڪاظمی : 84 میلیون دلار
> 4- علی هاشمی بهرامیان : 44 میلیون دلار
> 5- محمد محمدی : 40 میلیون دلار
> 
> 6- مهدی احمدی‌نژاد : 121 میلیون دلار
> 7- نازیه خامنه‌ای : 293 میلیون دلار
> 8- مجتبی خامنه‌ای : 4.5 میلیارد دلار
> 9- صادق محصولی : 46 میلیون دلار
> 10- حسین معادی‌خواه : 83 میلیون دلار
> 
> 11- عیسی ڪلانتری : 7 میلیون دلار
> 12- حسین طائب : 180 میلیون دلار
> 13- مسعود حجاریان : 106 میلیون دلار
> 14- سردار احمد وحیدی : 219 میلیون دلار
> 15- عباس ڪدخدائی : 15 میلیون دلار
> 
> 16- مجتبی مصباح یزدی : 463 میلیون دلار
> 17- علی مصباح یزدی : 347 میلیون دلار
> 18- حسین فیروزآبادی : 505 میلیون دلار
> 19-پرویز فاتح : 47 میلیون دلار
> 20- حسین شاجونی : 127 میلیون دلار
> 
> 21- حیب الله عسگراولادی: 1 میلیارد دلار
> 22- حسین جنتی : 1 میلیارد دلار
> 23 - سڪینه خامنه‌ای : 14.137 میلیارد دلار
> 24- اسفندیار رحیم مشایی : 79 میلیون دلار
> 25- ح. محمدی آقائی: 123 میلیون دلار
> 
> 26- علی اڪبر ولایتی : 466 میلیون دلار
> 27- محمدحسینی ریشهری:453 میلیون دلار
> 28- محسن هاشمی بهرمانی: 91 میلیون دلار
> 29- محسن هاشمی ثمره : 17 میلیون دلار
> 30- علی لاریجانی : 400 میلیون دلار
> 
> 31- عباس آخوندی : 520 میلیون دلار
> 32- محسن رفیق دوست : 266 میلیون دلار
> 33- حمید حسینی : 130 میلیون دلار
> 34- محمد حسینی: 43 میلیون دلار
> 35- محمود حسینی : 16 میلیون دلار
> 
> 36- مجتبی هاشمی ثمره : 228 میلیون دلار
> 37- ڪامران دانشجو : 108 میلیون دلار
> 38- احمد رضا رادان : 286 میلیون دلار
> 39- یدالله جوانی : 50 میلیون دلار
> 40- غلامرضا فیاض: 47 میلیون دلار
> 
> 41- رضا فیاض : 47 میلیون دلار
> 42- علی مباشری : 73 میلیون دلار
> 43- محمد نقدی : 232 میلیون دلار
> 44- فرهاد دانشجو : 9 میلیون دلار
> 45- خسرو دانشجو : 18 میلیون دلار
> 
> 46- حمیدی حسینی : 33 میلیون دلار
> 47- محمدباقر خرازی: 248 میلیون دلار
> 48- مهدی هاشمی ثمره : 50 میلیون دلار
> 49- حمید رسائی : 142 میلیون دلار
> 50- حسین موسوی اردبیلی : 163 میلیون دلار
> 
> 51- علی مبشری : 33 میلیون دلار
> 52- حسین شریعتمداری : 379 میلیون دلار
> 53- حسین شاهمرادی : 127 میلیون دلار
> 54- ڪامران دانشجو : 67 میلیون دلار
> 55- داوود احمدی‌نژاد : 125 میلیون دلار
> 
> 56- عبدالله عراقی : 320 میلیون دلار
> 57- بهاءالدین ‌هاشمی‌: 125 میلیون دلار
> 58- محیاالدین فاضل : 97 میلیون دلار
> 59- احمد جنتی : 1.7 میلیارد دلار
> 60- علی جنتی : 305 میلیون دلار
> 
> 61- مرتضی رفیق‌دوست: 221 میلیون دلار
> 62- م.ح پارسا : 55 میلیون دلار
> 63- فاطمه عسگراولادی: 59 میلیون دلار
> 64- علی‌اڪبر محتشمی : 460 میلیون دلار
> 65- یاسر بهمانی هاشمی : 56 میلیون دلار
> 66- غلامعلی حداد عادل: 58 میلیون دلار
> 
> اموال مصادره شده توسط آمریکایی‌ها تا الان
> 
> Imagine all of this theft invested in Iran where we would be today. Of course, they were all
> businessman before the revolution


@Parsipride This is not the source, That's Iranian Leadership Asset Transparency Act, A congress bill. The source would be an article from an actual news outlet citing the United States Secretary of State saying this is the list of confiscated money and property of Iranian politicians overseas with those names and figures, Post the source plz.
Also, Plz don't post the answer in the quote itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sanel1412

Well finaly it is time to disable notifications for this thread...I mean this is really annoying...@Parsipride...I mean you have right to post whatever you want but this is not a place for garbage propaganda...and this clearly looks to me like propaganda...endless posts with only one purpose to make existing government/system looks like corupted,uncompetent...whenever I got notification about posts from few members I know what it will be before I see it..so disabled notification for this thread is best solution for me..again I respect your(and everyone else) right to post whatever you or anyone else want..and it is legitimate to fight for political viwes ...but I don't see such posts usefull for discussion...just my opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Mods should ban Parsipride idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

سال 2017 وقتی ایران تروریست های داعش رو تو عراق شکست داد آمریکا سپاه قدس رو لیست تحریم گذاشت.

این پست فطرت ها میخان همیشه تو دنیا مخصوصا کشورهای اسلامی جنگ باشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

Cthulhu said:


> @Parsipride This is not the source, That's Iranian Leadership Asset Transparency Act, A congress bill. The source would be an article from an actual news outlet citing the United States Secretary of State saying this is the list of confiscated money and property of Iranian politicians overseas with those names and figures, Post the source plz.
> Also, Plz don't post the answer in the quote itself.


----------



## arashkamangir

Parsipride said:


> View attachment 501471


Hahah,

Very verifiable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

arashkamangir said:


> Hahah,
> 
> Very verifiable.



The source of the information and the entity that disseminates the information are distinct. US Treasury is the source
and various US and opposition newspapers abroad have disseminated the information. Iranians newspapers and regime sources have gone on record to state the same thing in a broader term. I will post an article by a prominent US publication at the end of the post.

In addition, I posted the minutes by the US Congress discussing what information and in which format they should make this information available to average Iranians.

In sum, you are entitled to your own opinion, but not your own facts. In reality, you have not shown me anything to refute it other than saying the information is not credible and it is propaganda. This is not the first time that the screws have been put to Iran with sanctions. During Ahmadinejad, at the height of the crisis, it was 2000/1 Rail v. dollar. What is the catalyst behind the collapse now? The mass exodus of resources.






https://thehill.com/blogs/floor-act...ll-requiring-report-on-iranian-leaders-assets



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Mods should ban Parsipride idiot.



You have a small brain so I will give you a graphic answer.








sanel1412 said:


> Well finaly it is time to disable notifications for this thread...I mean this is really annoying...@Parsipride...I mean you have right to post whatever you want but this is not a place for garbage propaganda...and this clearly looks to me like propaganda...endless posts with only one purpose to make existing government/system looks like corupted,uncompetent...whenever I got notification about posts from few members I know what it will be before I see it..so disabled notification for this thread is best solution for me..again I respect your(and everyone else) right to post whatever you or anyone else want..and it is legitimate to fight for political viwes ...but I don't see such posts usefull for discussion...just my opinion




Sanel1412,

The thread is about discussions concerning Iran. Just because regime supporters are rattled and do not want someone to expose the reality, it does not make my posts propaganda. Just because they do not have a credible rebuttable, it does not make ones view right over the other. I am not denying the fact that I am opposed to this regime but exposing the plight of average Iranians in Iran does not make it propaganda. Exposing the crumbling infrastructure, brothels, and sham prosecutions are not propaganda.

I respect your opinion and frankly, it makes no difference to me what you do. The video from the prior president, Ahmadinejad in Karaj is real. What does he say? "If they tell you that there is no money, I will tell you where it all went"

Exposing the hypocrisy, shedding light on the religious persecutions, heavy-handed prison sentences to students for satire and holding a placard, and unpaid wages is not propaganda; it is the reality of what is going on.

They say that up to one million Iranians have converted to Christianity and profess their faith in underground churches. Do you think they can celebrate Easter, mourn the fourteen stages of the cross, and go to mass like the regime supporter were allowed to mourn Ashura in Canada? No, they can not. They will be imprisoned, and their property confiscated.

Posting videos about super weapons that do not exist, posting videos of 60-year-old aircraft as brand new or kits of mopeds imported from China as the next industrial bomb-shell is garbage and propaganda.

I respect your opinion.


----------



## Cthulhu

Parsipride said:


> View attachment 501471







Bro, That's not a source, that's a piece of paper with the same claim written on it, Again. Would you kindly provide us with an actual article from an actual news outlet so we verify this, Plz?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Zionist or Reformist has no difference, same sh!t, different names:






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045029181174747136"

https://twitter.com/hashtag/زندگی_سگی_شورای_شهر_شیراز

https://twitter.com/hashtag/زندگی_سگی_شورای_شهر_شیراز

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parsipride

Cthulhu said:


> @Parsipride This is not the source, That's Iranian Leadership Asset Transparency Act, A congress bill. The source would be an article from an actual news outlet citing the United States Secretary of State saying this is the list of confiscated money and property of Iranian politicians overseas with those names and figures, Post the source plz.
> Also, Plz don't post the answer in the quote itself.



You keep asking and I have provided it to you . Where would a journalist or news paper get this kind of information, from a government source. 

Where would US treasury get this information, by strong arming banks.I suppose since the US Dollar is the reserve currency of the world they would not have much trouble by dictating what they want. 

Who has provided this information, US Treasury. Who has leaked the information US Treasury . You should give them a call and ask them to show you the records so you can investigate. Call the paper Who has printed the article and ask them to give you proof.

Why didn’t the Rial collapse under the previous governments when the screws were put to Iran with draconian sanctions? Because money wasn’t leaving the country. 

Mass amounts of money has left the country recently. This has been corroborated by the regime’s publications on numerous events .

Is the US hostile to Iran? Absolutely! 
Could they be fanning the flames of the fire? Absolutely! 
Are large number of the regimes authorities corrupt? Absolutely! 
Are they sending their kids and families abroad to Great Satan and little Satan?Absolutely! 
Has there been numerous Ponzi scheme’s set up In Iran With predatory intent to rip off the average man with the backing of government officials at the highest places? Absolutely! 
Have you seen one of those motherfuckers on TV giving a confession and being handed heavy prison sentence? 
Absolutely not!

Don’t give me some lame rebuttle . There is corruption all over the world.

It seems that you are implying that there has been a precedent on this forum regarding all news articles and blogs and that their credibility must be investigated by the journalistic credentials of the members of this forum to expand on discussion and give opinion of whether they agree or disagree with it .

If that’s the case, then we should open a discussion about the 40-year-old aircraft that it’s being shown every six months with a new name and claiming that it’s brand new aircraft designed domestically . 

There is not a week that these idiots don’t make a mockery of themselves or the country as a whole. One of the members just posted a billboard from Shiraz.

How fucking incompetent can they be ? Is there a lack of photos that you have to Photoshop a picture of IDF forces?

Why do’t you enlighten me about the credibility of the numerous videos which are in the hundreds of bogus claims made by our five star Brigadier General’s about super weapons and super accomplishments and mass production of this and mass production of that.

Where you asking for the source with those post as well?

If you can’t comprehend the answer to your question, I can not help you. You can keep asking a question over and over again and your buddies can give you pats on the back by approving your posts, but the question has been answered.


----------



## Draco.IMF

Oh booooy, his nose is getting bigger and bigger.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045364278730084352

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Zionist or Reformist has no difference, same sh!t, different names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045029181174747136"
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/زندگی_سگی_شورای_شهر_شیراز


من شنیده بودم شیرازیها به تنبلی شهرت دارند ولی اینقدر ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

@Shapur Zol Aktaf why do Pahlavi supporters hate dr mossadegh and dr Bakhtiar


----------



## Cthulhu

Parsipride said:


> You keep asking and I have provided it to you . Where would a journalist or news paper get this kind of information, from a government source.
> 
> Where would US treasury get this information, by strong arming banks.I suppose since the US Dollar is the reserve currency of the world they would not have much trouble by dictating what they want.
> 
> Who has provided this information, US Treasury. Who has leaked the information US Treasury . You should give them a call and ask them to show you the records so you can investigate. Call the paper Who has printed the article and ask them to give you proof.
> 
> Why didn’t the Rial collapse under the previous governments when the screws were put to Iran with draconian sanctions? Because money wasn’t leaving the country.
> 
> Mass amounts of money has left the country recently. This has been corroborated by the regime’s publications on numerous events .
> 
> Is the US hostile to Iran? Absolutely!
> Could they be fanning the flames of the fire? Absolutely!
> Are large number of the regimes authorities corrupt? Absolutely!
> Are they sending their kids and families abroad to Great Satan and little Satan?Absolutely!
> Has there been numerous Ponzi scheme’s set up In Iran With predatory intent to rip off the average man with the backing of government officials at the highest places? Absolutely!
> Have you seen one of those motherfuckers on TV giving a confession and being handed heavy prison sentence?
> Absolutely not!
> 
> Don’t give me some lame rebuttle . There is corruption all over the world.
> 
> It seems that you are implying that there has been a precedent on this forum regarding all news articles and blogs and that their credibility must be investigated by the journalistic credentials of the members of this forum to expand on discussion and give opinion of whether they agree or disagree with it .
> 
> If that’s the case, then we should open a discussion about the 40-year-old aircraft that it’s being shown every six months with a new name and claiming that it’s brand new aircraft designed domestically .
> 
> There is not a week that these idiots don’t make a mockery of themselves or the country as a whole. One of the members just posted a billboard from Shiraz.
> 
> How fucking incompetent can they be ? Is there a lack of photos that you have to Photoshop a picture of IDF forces?
> 
> Why do’t you enlighten me about the credibility of the numerous videos which are in the hundreds of bogus claims made by our five star Brigadier General’s about super weapons and super accomplishments and mass production of this and mass production of that.
> 
> Where you asking for the source with those post as well?
> 
> If you can’t comprehend the answer to your question, I can not help you. You can keep asking a question over and over again and your buddies can give you pats on the back by approving your posts, but the question has been answered.


There's not a single report on any news outlet on this "confiscated money list", No English news outlet ever reported that U.S Secretary of State or US Treasury said anything about any confiscated money or property. (At least i couldn't find any) If you have any links to any actual articles regarding the subject at the hand, Please provide me with them, Or else it's fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> Oh booooy, his nose is getting bigger and bigger.....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045364278730084352





again old info nothing new IAEA was informed back in 2005 about this warehouse and the location was given by CIA and Mossad ( with help of MKO terrorist ) to IAEA in IAEA report were wrote member countries intelligence Agency.
old stuff from 1983 to 1989 in there nothing new usual Netanyahu BS, yes his not laying but only old news & stuff nothing new

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72B

Draco.IMF said:


> Oh booooy, his nose is getting bigger and bigger.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045364278730084352


Lol that photo he show is completely his grandparents barn


----------



## skyshadow

Hack-Hook said:


> من شنیده بودم شیرازیها به تنبلی شهرت دارند ولی اینقدر ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> من شنیده بودم شیرازیها به تنبلی شهرت دارند ولی اینقدر ؟


احتمال سهوی بودن این کار یک در ملیون هم کمتره

یکی از مواردی که هر گرافیستی چک میکنه منبع عکس هست، امکان نداره طرف نفهمیده باشه داره چکار میکنه مخصوصا که سرباز زن رو هم ماهرانه از تصویر حذف کرده

حالا سهوی هم که بوده باشه، اسرائیل نه هند
فقط *یه بی شرف بی همه چیز* عکس سرباز یه کشور دیگه رو به جای سرباز و شهدای ایران جا میزنه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> احتمال سهوی بودن این کار یک در ملیون هم کمتره
> 
> یکی از مواردی که هر گرافیستی چک میکنه منبع عکس هست، امکان نداره طرف نفهمیده باشه داره چکار میکنه مخصوصا که سرباز زن رو هم ماهرانه از تصویر حذف کرده
> 
> حالا سهوی هم که بوده باشه، اسرائیل نه هند
> فقط *یه بی شرف بی همه چیز* عکس سرباز یه کشور دیگه رو به جای سرباز و شهدای ایران جا میزنه


There is no doubt that the one who designed it knew what he is doing . but its not like you can just put any picture on bill boards , it must first be approved at several places and there is only two option all of them were accomplice or all of them were lazy and when they saw the writing they said its about sacred defence so its Ok without even say to themselves why they carry weapons that we don't use .and for me it means laziness on their side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045641122784190464

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf why do Pahlavi supporters hate dr mossadegh and dr Bakhtiar


Bakhtiar I don't know if they really hate him, but mossadegh is hated for different reasons. He was of qajar Descent, some say that's why he was again shah because he wanted to take revenge against Pahlavi who replaced qajar dynasty.
Other reason is that they accuse Mossadegh of working with Islamists. Another reason is that they accuse Mossadegh of making strategic mistake: Iran had not the technology and skilled workers to nationalize the oil industry. They say eventually Shah would nationalize the oil at a later date without creating conflict with foreign countries.
I can say that this guy (Mossadegh) is too much glorified. There are some things people don't know about his party, his plans. They wanted to give away tunb, Abu musa islands for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

Draco.IMF said:


> Oh booooy, his nose is getting bigger and bigger.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045364278730084352




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045703189583007744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045674418784079879

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Bakhtiari I don't know if they really have him, but mossadegh is Hated for different reasons. He was of qajar Descent, some say that's why he was again shah because he wanted to take revenge against Pahlavi who replaced qajar dynasty.
> Other reason is that they accuse Mossadegh of working with Islamists. Another reason is that they accuse Mossadegh of making strategic mistake: Iran had not the technology and skilled workers to nationalize the oil industry. They say eventually Shah would nationalize the oil at a later date without creating conflict with foreign countries.
> I can say that this guy (Mossadegh) is too much glorified. There are some things people don't know about his party, his plans. They wanted to give away tunb, Abu musa islands for example.


I read that the whore rajavi is qajar also

Also Pahlavis had good relationships with some gajars like Nader Jahanbani 

Also like rajavi many of these scumbags were members in Tudeh party

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> I read that the whore rajavi is qajar also
> 
> Also Pahlavis had good relationships with some gajars like Nader Jahanbani
> 
> Also like rajavi many of these scumbags were members in Tudeh party


You're correct. As you know being loyal to Iran is also a matter of race and background. Ataturk had a plan to restore qajar bastards. Fortunately it didn't work out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You're correct. As you know being loyal to Iran is also a matter of race and background. Ataturk had a plan to restore qajar bastards. Fortunately it didn't work out.


Also about mossadegh I think he was glorified just like abdul Karim qasim was 


Also I read that mossadegh came to power by coup and the the American-British coup against him was actually a counter coup 


As for some Iranians they said if the shah oppointed Bakhtiar as prime minister back in the 1970s Iran would be much better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> Also about mossadegh I think he was glorified just like abdul Karim qasim was
> 
> 
> Also I read that mossadegh came to power by coup and the the American-British coup against him was actually a counter coup
> 
> 
> As for some Iranians they said if the shah oppointed Bakhtiar as prime minister back in the 1970s Iran would be much better


Yes, Bakhtiar should have been appointed in the start of 70s. Shah appointed him too late... Bakhtiar was a great person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

@Horus @mods 

please remove all of my posts and my account from this site thanks


----------



## skyshadow

https://www.vox.com/2018/9/28/17915752/us-iran-iraq-basra-trump

*The US is evacuating diplomats from an Iraqi consulate citing credible threats from Iran*


----------



## Draco.IMF

Guys, I dont know if this is propaganda or not, but this video was shared on twitter
It shows an iranian soldier who allegedly has no money to travel
Is the situation in Artesh really that bad?
very sad if I see this, the guy is very devastated


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045368358055510017

And what about the nationalwide truck protests in Iran?
Can anyone comment whats happening there?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045770864803885057

*Alireza Nader, *who is on twitter and sharing this stuff is clearly anti Ali Khamenei


----------



## SALMAN F

pin gu said:


> @Horus @mods
> 
> please remove all of my posts and my account from this site thanks


Why?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pin gu

SALMAN F said:


> Why?!



you cant write freely here , you can't have healthy discussions here

all of the threads are full of one liners ,trolls and ....

being Pakistani member have advantage here even mods and admins can insult members , certain countries and easily get away with it.it feels like group of teenagers are running this forum

can u see some good active Indian members now ?

What's the point ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

pin gu said:


> you cant write freely here , you can't have healthy discussions here
> 
> all of the threads are full of one liners ,trolls and ....
> 
> being Pakistani member have advantage here even mods and admins can insult members , certain countries and easily get away with it.it feels like group of teenagers are running this forum
> 
> can u see some good active Indian members now ?
> 
> What's the point ?


To be honest it was politics and not military why I joined this forum because its called the defense forum but it’s talking about politics and economy and culture more than military topics I take this forum as joke and not something serious just like YouTube


----------



## pin gu

SALMAN F said:


> To be honest it was politics and not military why I joined this forum because its called the defense forum but it’s talking about politics and economy and culture more than military topics I take this forum as joke and not something serious just like YouTube



Can you think about a war without involving politics , economy or culture ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72B

SALMAN F said:


> To be honest it was politics and not military why I joined this forum because its called the defense forum but it’s talking about politics and economy and culture more than military topics I take this forum as joke and not something serious just like YouTube


Some threads were being screw out by some stupid trolls, for exp: x countries unveils new tank and what other some member from other country replied? Trolling yes like this your country is atupid as neanderthal


----------



## SALMAN F

pin gu said:


> Can you think about a war without involving politics , economy or culture ?


Not war but military hardware that’s different


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Yes, Bakhtiar should have been appointed in the start of 70s. Shah appointed him too late... Bakhtiar was a great person.


He was a second degree person , all the top bodies refused the position and he saw the opportunity and accepted it.



SALMAN F said:


> Also about mossadegh I think he was glorified just like abdul Karim qasim was
> 
> 
> Also I read that mossadegh came to power by coup and the the American-British coup against him was actually a counter coup
> 
> 
> As for some Iranians they said if the shah oppointed Bakhtiar as prime minister back in the 1970s Iran would be much better


well if you consider people vote as coupe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Very popular song in Pakistan:






Then Pakistani artist Hassan Jahangir made his own version in Urdu:





Now, they bring back this old artist and new girl for another remake of the Pakistani version today:





The lyrics from original song have been completely changed when Hassan Jahangir made Urdu version.

If you want to know translation of Urdu lyrics, then turn on CC to english on youtube in the last video I posted.

@padamchen you might appreciate this If you actually know farsi, you fake Indian parsi. 

Funny how music works.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## un4given.1991

T-72B said:


> .... ........



wait.... why every time this happens to me?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@SubWater

Dadash salam. Ye soal: vaghti in safhe ro baz minkoni safhe sangin hast ya video hash ro mituni bebini ?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/a-journey-to-iran-videos.578945/



un4given.1991 said:


> wait.... why every time this happens to me?!


Hi bro how is the weather in Ahvaz? Is it still warm?


lastofthepatriots said:


> Very popular song in Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Pakistani artist Hassan Jahangir made his own version in Urdu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, they bring back this old artist and new girl for another remake of the Pakistani version today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lyrics from original song have been completely changed when Hassan Jahangir made Urdu version.
> 
> If you want to know translation of Urdu lyrics, then turn on CC to english on youtube in the last video I posted.
> 
> @padamchen you might appreciate this If you actually know farsi, you fake Indian parsi.
> 
> Funny how music works.


Urdu music is nice.


----------



## SubWater

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @SubWater
> 
> Dadash salam. Ye soal: vaghti in safhe ro baz minkoni safhe sangin hast ya video hash ro mituni bebini ?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/a-journey-to-iran-videos.578945/


Salam,
khpbe moshkeli man nadaram baraye didan video ha.
topic khobie. mashala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> Salam,
> khpbe moshkeli man nadaram baraye didan video ha.
> topic khobie. mashala


Ghorbunet dadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## un4given.1991

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Hi bro how is the weather in Ahvaz? Is it still warm?


hi dadash, we experienced some humidity in shahrivar(surprisingly it was less than every year because Hawizeh Marshes has been dried) but its fine right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @SubWater
> 
> Dadash salam. Ye soal: vaghti in safhe ro baz minkoni safhe sangin hast ya video hash ro mituni bebini ?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/a-journey-to-iran-videos.578945/
> 
> 
> Hi bro how is the weather in Ahvaz? Is it still warm?
> 
> Urdu music is nice.



Did you actually listen or are you just saying this? Music is copied from Iranian singer, but lyrics are different.


----------



## Aramagedon

lastofthepatriots said:


> Did you actually listen or are you just saying this? Music is copied from Iranian singer, but lyrics are different.


Havar Havar. I have heard that song and I had heard its copied Pakistani songs because you had posted it previously. Pakistani songs are beautiful I have listened to some of them on youtube. It is good that we feel close. Urdu and Persian are very close languages. Some of my friends who live abroad have Pakistani friends.






My favorite Iranian singer is Reza Sadeghi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Draco.IMF said:


> Guys, I dont know if this is propaganda or not, but this video was shared on twitter
> It shows an iranian soldier who allegedly has no money to travel
> Is the situation in Artesh really that bad?
> very sad if I see this, the guy is very devastated
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045368358055510017
> 
> And what about the nationalwide truck protests in Iran?
> Can anyone comment whats happening there?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045770864803885057
> 
> *Alireza Nader, *who is on twitter and sharing this stuff is clearly anti Ali Khamenei




It is not real. It is all fake news. The truckers protesting are not actually in Iran, they are in Hollywood. The Rial crashing because of mass sums of money taken out of the country by the regime is not real either. This Akhund threating to kill the truck drivers for protesting better wages and living standards is not real either. That is Ben Kingsly in Hollywood. It is all fake news orchestrated by the Zionists.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045776386542239744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045777882642075650Everything is great.



Hack-Hook said:


> He was a second degree person , all the top bodies refused the position and he saw the opportunity and accepted it.
> 
> 
> well if you consider people vote as coupe




Shah had Bakhtiar assassinated. Mossadegh was a patriot and a national hero.
http://www.mohammadmossadegh.com


----------



## Parsipride

Hovakhshatar said:


> Hi Guys
> Although this is my first post; I have been following this site for many years. I believe in constructive criticism but some of the posts from Parsipride shows so much raw anger and hate that makes me wonder about his intention? Let’s say everyone agrees with your consistent negative posts; what conclusion are you trying to make? Armed struggle? Begging America to bomb Iran to submission and regime change??
> Iranians have a very good idea of what they are facing; but they are smart enough to understand we do not need to air our dirty laundry and with patience will solve the problems peacefully and without outside interference.





Hovakhshatar said:


> Hi Guys
> Although this is my first post; I have been following this site for many years. I believe in constructive criticism but some of the posts from Parsipride shows so much raw anger and hate that makes me wonder about his intention? Let’s say everyone agrees with your consistent negative posts; what conclusion are you trying to make? Armed struggle? Begging America to bomb Iran to submission and regime change??
> Iranians have a very good idea of what they are facing; but they are smart enough to understand we do not need to air our dirty laundry and with patience will solve the problems peacefully and without outside interference.




Hovakhshatar,

I applaud your thinking and let me quote you" *Iranians have a very good idea of what they are facing; but they are smart enough to understand we do not need to air our dirty laundry and with patience will solve the problems peacefully and without outside interference.".
*
Unfortunately, there is no due process in Iran. These people can not go their local representaties; they can not go to court ( sham central, I can tell you from personal experience) and have their rights heard.I am all for a peacefull resolution, but that can not work if the other side dictates the terms with a Kalashnikov. 

The truckers in this video, which by the way I had not seen until posted here by someone else, have no choice but to protest. You can see that there are people videoing the gathering for the reason that they want to be heard in Iran and outside of Iran.
*
*
In the cyber world, I will assure that my 4 or 5 posts will not topple the Islamic Charlatan occupiers.Posts from prominent world newspapers about the dire situation of Iran's economy or the videos from home grown opposition in this forum will not topple this regime. They have already been seen by millions.

I never once advocated armed attack from an outside force. You do not have worry about an armed conflict from an outside power. Once they are not able to sell any more oil, even their own base will not show up to beat their chests because there wil not be any more free rice and roghan Kermansha. The regime knows that and that is why they looting the national coffers.

I suggest that you buy a ticket to Iran and start a peaceful advocay for the rights of the oppressed and the social wrongs in Iran. I can refer to a great attorney. her name is Nargese Mohammadi. I heard she had moved her office to Evin prison and she has an office in the solitary confinement section. While you are at it, see if you can a hold of thousands of students that have been barred from education or are rutting in prison cells. They will give you a lot of thrust in your movement.

I am proud of the country I was born in. I am proud of the men that fought and died for that country. I am not for charlatans forcefully preaching a stone age ideology to 80 million. I am not for charlatans under the banner of Islam raping and pilaging my country. The Iranian women born after the revolution are the biggest internal threat to the regime. They are not going to bow down to some uneducated backward fvcks preaching stone age ideology.

I guarantee you that if there was a national referendum today on whether Iranians want the charlatans or a new government, the representatives of god on earth would not even be able to muster a 20% support.

You can not stop worrying. There will be no bombs dropping on Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parsipride

Hovakhshatar said:


> Ok; then answer my previous question; what are you trying to achieve by posting negatively over and over again? If it’s some kind of personal “release” keep going; but I can assure you most poeple here ignor and don’t read your posts anyway.....



Amazing! you and your three posts have figured everything out. "guys"


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## SubWater

lol


yavar said:


>


that makes me laugh a lot


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

yavar said:


>


 So much for that "Jews have higher than average IQ" Nonsense!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

The commander of the Iranian Navy’s Airborne Unit General Pilot Mansour Rouh Ol-Amini told the Fars News Agency that the country had “two models of BH7 and SRN6 airships and they have given us the capacity to declare that we now have the swiftest missile platforms that can fly at a high-speed and leave the region after fire.”

https://www.timesofisrael.com/iran-boasts-of-fastest-missile-launchpads-in-the-world/


----------



## mohsen

Biased MODs who couldn't face the reality about their country thread banned me from the following thread:
*No. 2 leader of JA terrorist group was killed in IRGC operation*

so take good care of them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

How cyrus the great managed to end idol worshipping in the world from Mesopotamia:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## timmy_area51

*پناهندگی عضو تشریفات ریاست جمهوری به آمریکا*
یکی از کارکنان اداره کل تشریفات ریاست جمهوری پناهنده امریکا شده است. هفته نامه صدا روز گذشته در صفحه «صدای پنهان» خود نوشت: یکی از افرادی که برای هماهنگی سفر رئیس جمهوری به نیویورک به سوئیس مراجعه کرده بود، پناهنده شده است. صدا اضافه کرده: ظاهراً وی که از کارکنان اداره کل تشریفات نهاد ریاست جمهوری بوده، برای پناهندگی امریکا اقدام کرده است.
یک منبع آگاه در دفتر رئیس جمهوری دیروز در گفت‌وگو با ایرنا گفت: کارمند مذکور یکی از کارکنان اداره تشریفات بوده که حدود ۴۵ روز پیش صرفاً برای پیگیری برخی امور اداری عادی به سوئیس اعزام شده است. این مقام مسئول افزود: کارمند مذکور در مهلت مقرر به کشور بازنگشته است که علت موضوع در دست بررسی است. وی گفت: اقدامات لازم برای اطلاع از وضعیت کارمند یاد شده و بازگشت وی در حال انجام است. این منبع آگاه در عین حال از رسانه‌ها خواسته از انتشار اخبار غیرموثق در این خصوص خودداری کنند.

جهان نیوز
http://www.shahrekhabar.com/analysis/153835758098444

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

skyshadow said:


> View attachment 502631


To hell with them!

In open market, U.S dollar lost half of it's value against Iran's Rial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

mohsen said:


> To hell with them!
> 
> In open market, U.S dollar lost half of it's value against Iran's Rial.


حالا امریکایی ها میگن کاش ریال میخریدیم


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> حالا امریکایی ها میگن کاش ریال میخریدیم


sadly when Dollar went up everything become more expensive , but now we don't see the price of those goods come down .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Indonesia-Iran brother hood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

*Missiles, Drones and Terrorists*
posted by Amir on October 05, 2018

Needless to say, the two weeks have been... eventful. A terrorist attack in Ahvaz shook the nation. At the parade in Tehran and on TV there were some defence achievements. Then the UN General Assembly witnessed another clown show by Netanyahu, this time about radioactive carpets. And finally, Iran responded to the terrorist attack.




A _Zolfaqar_ missile blasts off from Kermanshah

Full blog post and analysis at the link below.

https://irangeomil.blogspot.com/2018/10/missiles-drones-and-terrorists.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

عزیزان این ویدیو رو کامل نگاه کنید.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> عزیزان این ویدیو رو کامل نگاه کنید.


What does he say


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> What does he say


Watch the video even if you don’t know Persian. There are many videos and documents in that video.

It is hard to believe. You should knew Persian or watch some of videos in that.

He is talking about an Iranian technology to develop unknown flaying objects by plasma energy since 2008.

Since you don’t know Persian. He is saying he is completely sure because he is in touch with some Iranian military officers. [freinds, relatives, etc...]

Google ”Mehran keshe UFO, plasma” for more information.

A very lofty part of video: 49.33

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Watch the video even if you don’t know Persian. There are many videos and documents in that video.
> 
> It is hard to believe. You should knew Persian or watch some of videos in that.
> 
> He is talking about an Iranian technology to develop unknown flaying objects by plasma energy since 2008.
> 
> Since you don’t know Persian. He is saying he is completely sure because he is in touch with some Iranian military officers. [freinds, relatives, etc...]
> 
> Google ”Mehran keshe UFO, plasma” for more information.


I have some ideas about his videos because I knew few Parsi words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> I have some ideas about his videos because I knew few Parsi words


That is very good


----------



## SALMAN F

@Shapur Zol Aktaf 
I doubt if these animals even have brains 

They claim they are against Iran while using Iranian hero like babak it’s just like if the British use the Scottish hero William Wallace as simple for their war again Scotland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> I doubt if these animals even have brains
> 
> *They *claim they are against Iran while* using Iranian hero like babak *it’s just like if the British use the Scottish hero William Wallace as simple for their war again Scotland


Who are they? you mean Azerbayjan?


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Who are they? you mean Azerbayjan?


Yes of course the thieves with no shame

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> Yes of course the thieves with no shame


haha, also read this:
https://en.isna.ir/news/92041911939/Iranian-poet-s-statute-in-Rome-with-fake-nationality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> haha, also read this:
> https://en.isna.ir/news/92041911939/Iranian-poet-s-statute-in-Rome-with-fake-nationality



They love attempting to steal other peoples history because they have none.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Stryker1982 said:


> They love attempting to steal other peoples history because they have none.


Exactly

You see many thrives with no history feel inferior that lead them to superiority complex to prove that their hey are better than the others

They and some whites and blacks try to claim the elimates and the Sumerians as black/white/Turkic civilizations 



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> haha, also read this:
> https://en.isna.ir/news/92041911939/Iranian-poet-s-statute-in-Rome-with-fake-nationality


These animals through their filth on the others they are fake with no history yey they call the Armenians fake despise the fact the Armenians are well documented as ancient civilization. I remember an animal claim that Armenia is Stalinist invention the irony maybe they confuse that with themselves

Beside they are the last people to bark about stalinist soviet things when their entire history was invented by the Russians sho their country and its borders

If I was in their shoes I wouldn’t talk or mention stalinist fake countries because their country is the first on the list

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

*Russian Hypersonic Glider Weapons Would Easily Penetrate U.S. Defenses, Says Expert*

Bruce DormineyContributor
I cover over-the-horizon technology, aerospace and astronomy.

Today, the U.S., Russia and China are developing a new class of hypersonic ballistic glider weapons, which within a decade, may render most of the world’s nuclear arsenals vulnerable to lightning-fast penetration and attack.

Although boost-glide [or hyperglide vehicles (HGVs)] weapons would be launched by ballistic missiles and reach hypersonic speeds of at least Mach 5 or more, they would remain maneuverable and largely untrackable after the initial boost phase of their flight. And unlike an intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM), an HGV’s aerodynamics enables it to generate enough “lift” to potentially glide over distances approaching ten thousand kilometers. All before hitting their targets with accuracies down to a few meters.

“In theory, gliders can either “skip” along the atmosphere like a stone skimming the surface of a pond, or they can glide on a smooth “equilibrium” trajectory,” James Acton, co-director of the nuclear policy program at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace in Washington, D.C., told me. But the latter smooth trajectory is technically less challenging. Thus, Acton says it appears that’s the one that all three countries are currently developing.

The idea of using such hypersonic glider weapons dates to the 1930s, with the current U.S. program stretching back to 2003. Yet at the moment, American efforts are focused on the estimated $2.4 billion Advanced Hypersonic Weapon (AHW), which would have a range of about 8,000 kilometers.






Artist’s impression of a Chinese Boost Glide vehicle. Credit: Wikipedia

The AHW program is primarily an in-house effort involving Sandia National Labs and the Army Space and Missile command, says Acton, who emphasizes that current U.S. glider efforts are still very much in the research and development phase. However, he notes that, in theory, land- or sea-launched gliders could be used for the delivery of nuclear or nonnuclear warheads. However, thus far, Acton says, the U.S. is currently focused exclusively on non-nuclear HGVs. But both China and Russia, says Acton, appear to also be developing the gliders for delivery of nuclear warheads.

As for who is actually ahead in this glider horse race?

Although Russia’s glider program — known as Project 4202 — and China, with its own DF-ZF hypersonic glider vehicle — are testing more frequently, Acton maintains that current evidence strongly suggests that the U.S. still has a clear lead.

But the Pentagon has yet to call for deployment of such weapons, much less outline how they would actually be used.

However, as Acton told Congress’ House Armed Services Subcommittee on Strategic Forces (HASC) last December, U.S. boost gliders could be potentially used to prevent what he termed new proliferators, such as North Korea or even Iran, from using a nuclear arsenal. Or to counter or disable China’s anti-satellite capability. Or even for taking out high-value terrorists.

As for the latter, gliders would seemingly be ideal for quickly taking out terrorist targets, since they could strike almost anywhere on the globe within an hour of launch. The gliders’ untrackability stems from the fact that they travel at much lower altitudes than ballistic missiles and are generally invisible to ground-based radar. So, they would also be able to arrive at their targets without warning.

Russia’s primary goal with the glider technology is almost certainly to ensure that it can continue to deliver nuclear warheads through existing U.S. missile defenses, Acton told Congress. But he noted that Russia itself may also seek to develop conventional boost-glide weapons.

For decades, all three nuclear superpowers — the U.S., Russia and China — have relied on what is loosely termed the nuclear triad. That is, submarine-launched ballistic missiles; strategic bombers and conventional ICBMs as a mainstay of their defense strategies.

However, post Cold War anti-ballistic missile defense systems — both in the U.S. and in Europe — have already ruffled Chinese and Russian feathers. Thus, how would Russia and China react if the U.S. is able to deploy a functional boost glide weapon system years in advance of their own?

“Russia and China both worry that gliders could compromise the survivability of their nuclear forces,” said Acton.

Although Acton thinks such Russian and Chinese fears are exaggerated, over the last decade, he says Russian president Vladimir Putin has long made a point to rail against U.S. plans to develop even conventional, long-range hypersonic weapons. As Acton notes, Putin has warned that the combination of new boost glide technology and new U.S. ballistic missile defense measures could disrupt the “strategic balance of power.”

Acton says that although long-range gliders are at least a decade from deployment, he does think there’s a new trilateral arms race in the offing, making mutual restraint next to impossible.

Sputnik, an online English-language news outlet funded by the Russian government, recently reported that Russia’s Yu-74 hypersonic gliders would not only evade NATO’s missile defense systems but will be also capable of penetrating through the U.S. THAAD shield. “The analysts argue that while the Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system is effective in intercepting outdated R-17 Elbrus tactical ballistic missiles,” notes Sputnik, “it is potentially vulnerable to the threat posed by advanced missile systems.”

THAAD, a system designed to defend against attacks from short range and intermediate ballistic missiles, says Acton, likely wouldn’t be used to fend off ICBMs fired onto the American continent. That said, Acton contends that existing Russian ICBMs could already penetrate so-called midcourse defenses, designed to intercept ballistic missiles in space.

“So, I don’t think Moscow is developing gliders to deal with THAAD,” said Acton. “[But] I suspect that [Russian] gliders would be extremely effective at penetrating existing defenses like the Ground-based Midcourse Defense (GMD) System — used to defend the continental U.S.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> x


not related but why are you promoting mehran keshe


----------



## Aramagedon

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> not related but why are you promoting mehran keshe


Search on Google


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Search on Google


i know about him, he is like the iranian alex jones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> i know about him, he is like the iranian alex jones


Alex jones my @ss, don’t compare respected Iranian scientists with alex jones.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> i know about him, he is like the iranian alex jones


*Mehran Tavakoli Keshe* (1958–) is the claimed inventor and popularizer of a wide array of *unproven technologies*, ranging from "overunity systems" (perpetual motion) and free energy devices, to anti-gravity devices (along with a corresponding space program), to treatments for various diseases like cancer and ALS.

https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Mehran_Keshe#Messiah_complex

This guy is a fraud. I don't know how someone like Omid Dana, who does deep research about political issues, made a program about him taking him serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> *Mehran Tavakoli Keshe* (1958–) is the claimed inventor and popularizer of a wide array of *unproven technologies*, ranging from "overunity systems" (perpetual motion) and free energy devices, to anti-gravity devices (along with a corresponding space program), to treatments for various diseases like cancer and ALS.
> 
> https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Mehran_Keshe#Messiah_complex
> 
> This guy is a fraud. I don't know how someone like Omid Dana, who does deep research about political issues, made a program about him taking him serious.


Omid Dana is clown despise the fact he is against Islamic republic he also promote the Zionist western conspiracy against Iran


----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Cthulhu

https://www.ghanabusinessnews.com/2017/08/10/belgian-court-convicts-mehran-keshe-and-wife-for-fraud/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> Omid Dana is clown despise the fact he is against Islamic republic he also promote the Zionist western conspiracy against Iran


Actually he's not against Islamic Republic, he praises IRGC and their generals and even Khamenei and foreign policy of Islamic Republic. He constantly attacks Israel and Bahais and west backed puppets like MEK, kdpi, Reza Pahlavi etc. He says if Islamic Republic protect the interests of Iran, then people should support their actions. He says he is Iranian nationalist and anti-islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Actually he's not against Islamic Republic, he praises IRGC and their generals and even Khamenei and foreign policy of Islamic Republic. He constantly attacks Israel and Bahais and west backed puppets like MEK, kdpi, Reza Pahlavi etc. He says if Islamic Republic protect the interests of Iran, then people should support their actions. He says he is Iranian nationalist and anti-islam.


Well I saw many Iranians like him even if they disagree on things they support the Islamic Republic for its imperial agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> When you could earn one penny from internet then come and talk to me.


wow $100, that must be a lot for your village


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> I earn 1000$ a week. 135 (131 without fees) was for today.


i think you mean 1000 toman maybe


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051811041271787520


----------



## Aramagedon

Iraniran women go to stadium:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

در جدیدترین مصاحبه فرمانده نیروی هوافضای سپاه اطلاعات جالب توجهی منتشر شده است.

اولین نکته، اعلام خبر ساخت موشک بالستیک ضدناو با برد 700 کیلومتر هست. محتمل‌ترین گزینه، نصب سرجنگی جدید توسعه داده شده در پروژه "فاتح مبین" بر روی موشک ذوالفقار هست. احتمال ضعیفتر، توسعه گونه ضدکشتی از موشک قیام هست. در هنگام رونمایی فاتح مبین ، وزیر دفاع وعده نصب سرجنگی جدید بر روی موشک ذوالفقار را داده بود.

خبر جالب توجه بعدی، اعلام انجام 700 ماموریت رزمی توسط پهپادهای تهاجمی کشورمان در نبرد علیه تروریستهای تکفیری در سوریه هست.

خبر بعدی، اعلام انجام عملیات موشکی علیه مواضع تروریستها در 70 کیلومتری خارج از جنوب شرق کشور (احتمالا پاکستان) در چند سال پیش بود که تاکنون اجرای این عملیات اعلام نشده بود، در تشریح این عملیات گفته شده که دو خانه محل استقرار تروریستها توسط موشکهای با برد 250-300 کیلومتر (خانواده فاتح) بطور دقیق مورد هدف قرار گرفتند.

خبر بعدی، توسعه موشک با برد 23 کیلومتر به سفارش سپاه قدس مخصوص بکارگیری در نبرد سوریه هست، با توجه به برد اعلام شده برای این موشک می‌توان گفت که این موشک احتمالا گونه هدایت شونده راکت 122 میلیمتری هست که تاکنون رونمایی رسمی نشده است، گونه برد متوسط راکت 122 میلیمتری، بردی در همین حدود را دارد.

خبر بعدی اینکه دو پهپادی که وظیفه ثبت تصاویر حمله موشکی علیه مواضع گروهک تروریستی دموکرات در شمال عراق را داشتند از کاشان و اهواز برخاسته و به شمال عراق اعزام شدند. با توجه به مسافت زیاد کاشان تا شمال عراق (حدود 680 کیلومتر) این احتمال وجود دارد که از پهپاد سیمرغ موتور جت در این ماموریت استفاده شده ‌باشد. در تصاویر ثبت شده از اصابت موشکها به قلعه و کمپ آموزش تروریستها نیز مشاهده شد که علائم و نشانگرهای موجود در تصاویر متفاوت از تصاویری هست که پیش از آن، توسط پهپادهایی مثل شاهد-129 تهیه شده بود.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

^


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> با 60 میلیون دلار ثروت افسردگی گرفته:
> 
> *Selena Gomez Opens Up About The Depression & Anxiety That Threatened Her Career*
> 
> https://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-294...ssion-anxiety-that-threatened-her-career.html
> 
> تا حالا چندها نفر از خواننده ها، بازیگرها، متال بازها، آهنگ سازها و پورن استارهای آمریکایی و غیره یا افسردگی شدید گرفتن یا خودکشی کردن
> 
> اگه تو تک تک زندگی خواننده های آمریکایی یه جستجویی بشه مشخص میشه اینا تو یه برهه ای افسردگی شدید گرفتن، اعمال بزهکاری داشتن (مثل مواد کشیدن) و نصف بیشترشون افسردگی یا مشکل روانی دارن. اینه سبک زندگی پوچ گرایی غربی


تو اگه بدونی چقدر از افراد افسرده تو کشور خودمان داریم که هیچ کدام ثروت زیادی ندارند و اصلا افسردگی توی سطح اقتصادی پایینتر بیشتر هم هست.


----------



## Aramagedon

اصلا پاک کردم، بیخیال. بعضی ها فقط با توهین میتونن جواب بدن. پست هایی که شامل بی ادبی باشن ریپورت میشن. یعنی ممکنه بعدا اسمشون صورتی بشه


Hack-Hook said:


> تو اگه بدونی چقدر از افراد افسرده تو کشور خودمان داریم که هیچ کدام ثروت زیادی ندارند و اصلا افسردگی توی سطح اقتصادی پایینتر بیشتر هم هست.


چرا تو ژاپن ثروتمند اینهمه خودکشی داریم؟


*Selena Gomez Opens Up About The Depression & Anxiety That Threatened Her Career*

https://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-294...ssion-anxiety-that-threatened-her-career.html


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> اصلا پاک کردم، بیخیال. بعضی ها فقط با توهین میتونن جواب بدن. پست هایی که شامل بی ادبی باشن ریپورت میشن. یعنی ممکنه بعدا اسمشون صورتی بشه
> 
> چرا تو ژاپن ثروتمند اینهمه خودکشی داریم؟
> 
> 
> *Selena Gomez Opens Up About The Depression & Anxiety That Threatened Her Career*
> 
> https://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-294...ssion-anxiety-that-threatened-her-career.html


چون حقیقتش زیاد ربطی نداره به ثروت . توی ژاپن هم بیشتر مربوط به فرهنگ سنتی ژاپن است که توی اون به اندازه ادیان ابراهیمی خود کشی بد نیست و توی بعضی موارد برای حفظ شرف و احترام انتظار میرفته که این کار صورت بگیره.


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> چون حقیقتش زیاد ربطی نداره به ثروت . توی ژاپن هم بیشتر مربوط به فرهنگ سنتی ژاپن است که توی اون به اندازه ادیان ابراهیمی خود کشی بد نیست و توی بعضی موارد برای حفظ شرف و احترام انتظار میرفته که این کار صورت بگیره.


شاید تو فرهنگ سامورایی ژاپنی خیلی از ژاپنی ها بخاطر حفظ آبرو خودکشی میکردن ولی امروز تو ژاپن بیشتر ژاپنی ها بیشتر بخاطر مسایل روانی و افسردگی خودکشی میکنن

Famous American celebrities who committed Suicide:


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> شاید تو فرهنگ سامورایی ژاپنی خیلی از ژاپنی ها بخاطر حفظ آبرو خودکشی میکردن ولی امروز تو ژاپن بیشتر ژاپنی ها بیشتر بخاطر مسایل روانی و افسردگی خودکشی میکنن
> 
> Famous American celebrities who committed Suicide:


خوب آیا شما میانستید که ایران در حال حاظر سومین درصد بالای خودکشی در بین کشورهای اسلامی را دارد ، به نظر شما توجیه اون چیه ؟


> *Suicide in Iran* is believed to be a growing concern in recent years. Iran rates third highest among Islamic countries.[1] According to statistics, each day more than 13 people take their lives by suicide in Iran; most of whom are aged 15–35.[2] Some studies also show that in 2013, for instance, the average rate of suicide in Iran (pop. 77.45 million[3]) was 6 in every 100,000 people.[2]
> 
> Economic problems, mental illnesses, cultural obligations, political issues and social pressures are the major factors for suicide commission in Iran.[4][5]





> Iranian women are more vulnerable to suicide than other groups in the society. In 2007, Iran ranked the third country in which women were outnumbering men in committing suicide.[24]
> 
> According to a study published in 2008, women's suicide rate in Iran was double that of men. This study also found that drug overdose is the most popular method of suicide among Iranians; hanging and self-immolation, respectively, are the most popular methods after drug overdose.[25]


شما اطلاع داشتید که در سال 96 میزان خودکشی بین ایرانیها 5 % افزایش نسبت به سال 96 داشته و تازه این در شرایطی هست که ما سامانه ای برای ثبت آمار خودکشی نداریم

By the way are you aware in Ilam province the rate of suicide is 16 time the rest of Iran , I wonder how you explain it , do you knew that's the highest suicide rate in the world
https://www.ilna.ir/بخش-سایر-رسانه-ها-10/421833-آخرین-آمار-خودکشی-در-ایران-نمودار

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> خوب آیا شما میانستید که ایران در حال حاظر سومین درصد بالای خودکشی در بین کشورهای اسلامی را دارد ، به نظر شما توجیه اون چیه ؟
> 
> 
> شما اطلاع داشتید که در سال 96 میزان خودکشی بین ایرانیها 5 % افزایش نسبت به سال 96 داشته و تازه این در شرایطی هست که ما سامانه ای برای ثبت آمار خودکشی نداریم
> 
> By the way are you aware in Ilam province the rate of suicide is 16 time the rest of Iran , I wonder how you explain it , do you knew that's the highest suicide rate in the world
> https://www.ilna.ir/بخش-سایر-رسانه-ها-10/421833-آخرین-آمار-خودکشی-در-ایران-نمودار


تو هر چه قدرم بخای ترول کنی و ضد ایران حرف بزنی مهم نیست، مهم اینه که در کل خیلی کمتر از جاهای دیگست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> تو هر چه قدرم بخای ترول کنی و ضد ایران حرف بزنی مهم نیست، مهم اینه که در کل خیلی کمتر از جاهای دیگست
> 
> View attachment 505876


آدم باید حقیقت را ببینه و توی ایران خودکشی سال 83 کمتر از 5 در 100000 بوده سال 92 حدود 5.2-5.3 بوده والان به 6 در 100000 رسیده
توی استان ایلام بر طبق گزارش ایلنا این عدد بالای 70 در صد هزار بوده . اینجا یک سوال پیش میاد اگه نظر شما درسته و خودکشی مربوط
به افراد معروف و پولدار هستش چرا توی ایران ایلام اینهمه آمار خودکشی بالا داره ؟ اصلا ایران و ایلام زا ول کنیم به این نقشه شما یک نگاهی بکنیم




آیا مردم هند و آفریقا و روسیه و اروپای شرقی مردم پولدار و خیلی خوش بحالی هستند که اینقدر آمار خودکشی بالایی دارند ؟


> طبق گزارش سازمان جهانی بهداشت در سال 2012، 75.5 درصد از خودکشی های جهان در کشورهای با درآمد متوسط و پایین به وقوع می پیوندد؛ 24.5 درصد از این خودکشی ها مربوط به کشورهای با درآمد بالا می باشد. با عنایت به اینکه 81.7 درصد از جمعیت جهان در کشورهای با درآمد متوسط و پایین زندگی می کنند اقدام به خودکشی در این کشورها حدود سه برابر بیشتر از کشورهای با درآمد بالا است.


به هر حال خودکشی بیشتر مربوط به نداشتن مهارتهای مربوط به ارتباطات اجتماعی و کنترل رفتارهای تکانشی برخورد با مشکلات هستش تا چیزهای دیگر


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> آدم باید حقیقت را ببینه و توی ایران خودکشی سال 83 کمتر از 5 در 100000 بوده سال 92 حدود 5.2-5.3 بوده والان به 6 در 100000 رسیده
> توی استان ایلام بر طبق گزارش ایلنا این عدد بالای 70 در صد هزار بوده . اینجا یک سوال پیش میاد اگه نظر شما درسته و خودکشی مربوط
> به افراد معروف و پولدار هستش چرا توی ایران ایلام اینهمه آمار خودکشی بالا داره ؟ اصلا ایران و ایلام زا ول کنیم به این نقشه شما یک نگاهی بکنیم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آیا مردم هند و آفریقا و روسیه و اروپای شرقی مردم پولدار و خیلی خوش بحالی هستند که اینقدر آمار خودکشی بالایی دارند ؟
> 
> به هر حال خودکشی بیشتر مربوط به نداشتن مهارتهای مربوط به ارتباطات اجتماعی و کنترل رفتارهای تکانشی برخورد با مشکلات هستش تا چیزهای دیگر


حرفت درسته خودکشی تو ایران نسبت به سال‌های گذشته بیشتر شده

ولی چیزی که برام عجیبه اینه که چرا سلبریتی های امریکای با اونهمه ثروت یا مشکل روانی دارن یا خودکشی کردن

مسلما معیشت بد و تنگدستی یکی از عوامل خودکشی هست اما پوچ گرایی هم یه عامل دیگه ی خودکشی هست

اون سلیبرتی های امریکایی که مثلا میخان برای سایر مردم جهان الگو بشن خودشون کلکسیونی از نقص ها و مشکلات اخلاقی و روانی هستند


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> حرفت درسته خودکشی تو ایران نسبت به سال‌های گذشته بیشتر شده
> 
> ولی چیزی که برام عجیبه اینه که چرا سلبریتی های امریکای با اونهمه ثروت یا مشکل روانی دارن یا خودکشی کردن
> 
> مسلما معیشت بد و تنگدستی یکی از عوامل خودکشی هست اما پوچ گرایی هم یه عامل دیگه ی خودکشی هست
> 
> اون سلیبرتی های امریکایی که مثلا میخان برای سایر مردم جهان الگو بشن خودشون کلکسیونی از نقص ها و مشکلات اخلاقی و روانی هستند


باید اول دید که این آمار نسبت به آمار خودکشی توی کل جامعه آمریکا چقدر تفاوت داره 
در مورد اونها هم باید به نظر من مورد به مورد قضاوت کرد. به نظر من زندگی افراد سرشناس
اونجوری که بقیه فکر میکنن اصلا ساده و آسون نیست فقط به این فکر کن هر جا میری دو تا 
خبرنگار دنبالت هستن وهر کاری که میکنی یک دوربین روت زوم کرده هیچ کاری را نمیتونی با
آرامش انجام بدی همیشه نگران این هستی که که فردا تویروزنامه های زرد میخوان چی در باره ات 
بنویسن هرکی میبینتت در مورد کارهات یک نظری میخواد بده و یک قضاوت میکنه .این اصلا به
نظر من زندگی راحتی نیست در حقیقت خیلی هم اعصاب خرد کن هستش. تازه به نظر من اون 
گروه از افراد سرشناس که قید همه چیز را زده اند و فقط به این فکر میکنن که از یک میهمانی به
میهمانی دیگر بروند و اصلا عین خیالشان نیست که چی به چی هست و مردم چی فکر میکنند 
کمتر خودکشی میکنند.


----------



## Aramagedon

دولت تدبیر و امید (صفحه ی 2 رو ببینید):

بی کفایت ترین و مزخرف ترین دولت تاریخ ایران، دولت گرین کارتی.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram








ترک ها انقدر فقیرن ما نمیدونستیم 










https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_inequality-adjusted_HDI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> دولت تدبیر و امید (صفحه ی 2 رو ببینید):
> 
> بی کفایت ترین و مزخرف ترین دولت تاریخ ایران، دولت گرین کارتی.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> View attachment 505992
> 
> 
> 
> ترک ها انقدر فقیرن ما نمیدونستیم
> 
> View attachment 505993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_inequality-adjusted_HDI


از قدیم گفتن یک سوزن به خودت بزن یک جوال دوز به دیگران
http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/396686/...شده-اند-6-میلیون-تومان،-نرخ-خط-فقر-در-تیر-ماه


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> از قدیم گفتن یک سوزن به خودت بزن یک جوال دوز به دیگران
> http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/396686/50-درصد-مردم-دچار-فقر-مطلق-شده-اند-6-میلیون-تومان،-نرخ-خط-فقر-در-تیر-ماه




درسته. ببخشید در مورد تورکیه حرف زدم قبل از اینکه یه سوزن بزنم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## yavar




----------



## Tea addict

@haman10


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Tea addict said:


> @haman10


Yaz lost to Taylor again yeah, stupid how they met so early. Hosseinkhani lost too, but Hadi beat Taha Akgul which was awesome


----------



## ashool

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> حرفت درسته خودکشی تو ایران نسبت به سال‌های گذشته بیشتر شده
> 
> ولی چیزی که برام عجیبه اینه که چرا سلبریتی های امریکای با اونهمه ثروت یا مشکل روانی دارن یا خودکشی کردن
> 
> مسلما معیشت بد و تنگدستی یکی از عوامل خودکشی هست اما پوچ گرایی هم یه عامل دیگه ی خودکشی هست
> 
> اون سلیبرتی های امریکایی که مثلا میخان برای سایر مردم جهان الگو بشن خودشون کلکسیونی از نقص ها و مشکلات اخلاقی و روانی هستند


میشه انقدر چرت پرت نگی شرط میبندم از این خانواده های اشراف زاده سلطنت طلبی عجیبه تو نمودار ما کمتر از 5 درصدیم ولی تو با حماقت ولجاجت محض که نشان از حسادت و کینه داره میخوای بیشتر نشانش بدی اجب ادمای خیانتکاری این ایران بزرگ را احاطه کردن البته من مطمن هستم شما ایرانی نیستی فقط ایرانی پارسی مینویسی و بالاخره یک انگی میخواهی بزنی واقعا تهوع اوره


----------



## haman10

Tea addict said:


> @haman10


A truly embarrassing moment for Iranian wrestling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

haman10 said:


> A truly embarrassing moment for Iranian wrestling


don't be ridiculous, taylor is a fantastic wrestler and yaz was winning until he gassed out

all top level athletes lose, akgul lost to hadi early and burroughs lost to sidakov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tea addict

haman10 said:


> A truly embarrassing moment for Iranian wrestling


No I posted it because I was expecting Hassan to win..but Taylor is fantastic wrestler..him and Kyle Snyder are going to powerhouse for heavy weight categories . Jordon burrowghs in 74 kg and some good light weight wrestlers too in US team. Very strong US team they have for 2020 olympics.


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Tea addict said:


> No I posted it because I was expecting Hassan to win..but Taylor is fantastic wrestler..him and Kyle Snyder are going to powerhouse for heavy weight categories . Jordon burrowghs in 74 kg and some good light weight wrestlers too in US team. Very strong US team they have for 2020 olympics.


burroughs will be too old in 2020, doubt he'll medal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

ashool said:


> میشه انقدر چرت پرت نگی شرط میبندم از این خانواده های اشراف زاده سلطنت طلبی عجیبه تو نمودار ما کمتر از 5 درصدیم ولی تو با حماقت ولجاجت محض که نشان از حسادت و کینه داره میخوای بیشتر نشانش بدی اجب ادمای خیانتکاری این ایران بزرگ را احاطه کردن البته من مطمن هستم شما ایرانی نیستی فقط ایرانی پارسی مینویسی و بالاخره یک انگی میخواهی بزنی واقعا تهوع اوره


Look at this one, OMG this is epic!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

anyone watching day 2 wrestling?


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

ah man, two losses out of two in the semis: akbari loses on criteria 3-3 in the last 10 seconds then karimi loses 5-2 to j'den cox.

still on for 3-4 bronzes today in the repechage, but disappointing not to get even one finalist in FS, but i think we'll do better in GR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054114474880352257

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054114474880352257


What do you think they`re going to do?,a missile strike by itself just isnt going to cut it this time.A bettertho slightly more risky option would be an iranian equivalent of the bin laden assassination op by the americans ie special forces and drones and of course without prior notification of the pak government,as doing that would be the same as just directly notifying the terrorists of the op ahead of time. 
Once again pak cant even seem to control its own border regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Sineva said:


> What do you think they`re going to do?,a missile strike by itself just isnt going to cut it this time.A bettertho slightly more risky option would be an iranian equivalent of the bin laden assassination op by the americans ie special forces and drones and of course without prior notification of the pak government,as doing that would be the same as just directly notifying the terrorists of the op ahead of time.
> Once again pak cant even seem to control its own border regions.


They'll do nothing like usual, maybe some drone overflights near the border. 

Pakistan is harbouring terrorists in its borders for sure, but this was total incompetence for some sandal wearing morons to travel so deep into Iran then somehow abduct 14 Iranian military forces... the best response would be to increase organisation and security so that it cannot happen again.


----------



## Sineva

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> They'll do nothing like usual, maybe some drone overflights near the border.
> 
> Pakistan is harbouring terrorists in its borders for sure, but this was total incompetence for some sandal wearing morons to travel so deep into Iran then somehow abduct 14 Iranian military forces... the best response would be to increase organisation and security so that it cannot happen again.


Its not that easy to police every part of the border,if people are determined they`ll find a way across...they always do.If pak isnt going to do anything about the safe havens then basically irans pretty much stuck playing a defensive strategy which gives the initiative to the terrorists,which is never a good thing.
But I certainly agree with you about the security forces dropping the ball,both in allowing this filth to infiltrate and even worse failing to stop these vermin from escaping back to pak with their hostages....very sloppy!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Stryker1982

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054114474880352257



How can we let such a thing happen!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Stryker1982 said:


> How can we let such a thing happen!!


shocking and embarrassing state of affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> What do you think they`re going to do?,a missile strike by itself just isnt going to cut it this time.A bettertho slightly more risky option would be an iranian equivalent of the bin laden assassination op by the americans ie special forces and drones and of course without prior notification of the pak government,as doing that would be the same as just directly notifying the terrorists of the op ahead of time.
> Once again pak cant even seem to control its own border regions.



The last resort option should be to pummel the hideout from the air with bunker busters and give the soldiers a quick merciful death.

And Iran has already staged rescue operations before. So it is within their capability.

Pakistan is a POOR and CORRUPT nation, they simply do not have the resources to patrol this lawless territory. Iran knows this and yet expects a different result From Pakistan each time something like this occurs. 

Unfortunately until Pakistan and Iran agree to a major military sweep of the area searching for terror cells, this will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

TheImmortal said:


> The last resort option should be to pummel the hideout from the air with bunker busters and give the soldiers a quick merciful death.
> 
> And Iran has already staged rescue operations before. So it is within their capability.
> 
> Pakistan is a POOR and CORRUPT nation, they simply do not have the resources to patrol this lawless territory. Iran knows this and yet expects a different result From Pakistan each time something like this occurs.
> 
> Unfortunately until Pakistan and Iran agree to a major military sweep of the area searching for terror cells, this will continue.



Commander of Iran's ground forces today went to Pakistan, perhaps Iran has a plan to attack them with 
special forces maybe or they are negotiating for the release of the hostages.


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> The last resort option should be to pummel the hideout from the air with bunker busters and give the soldiers a quick merciful death.
> 
> And Iran has already staged rescue operations before. So it is within their capability.
> 
> Pakistan is a POOR and CORRUPT nation, they simply do not have the resources to patrol this lawless territory. Iran knows this and yet expects a different result From Pakistan each time something like this occurs.
> 
> Unfortunately until Pakistan and Iran agree to a major military sweep of the area searching for terror cells, this will continue.


Agreed!,but the problem of course is how reliable is the pak government,the us didnt notify the pak government about its bin laden operation for a very good reason....it didnt trust that they could keep the information confidential and unfortunately its very likely that there are wahabist sympathizers within the pak government and military,so this would make any joint operation potentially problematic.
Its a difficult situation with no easy solution sadly,tho the main priority right now should be the rescue of the hostages,if possible of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1392121

"Tehran sees the Khashoggi crisis and the Turkish attack against Saudi Arabia as a gift from heaven."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

skyshadow said:


> http://www.arabnews.com/node/1392121
> 
> "Tehran sees the Khashoggi crisis and the Turkish attack against Saudi Arabia as a gift from heaven."


Dumb troglodytes.
————

After seeing these two videos (especially the second one) I’m not worried about Iranian military capabilities at all

Everything very clearly is said in these videos. We Iranians should build our Empire again but this time very greater than our former empires.

May God bless Iran. Thank God for having nuke and plasma technologies and many more surprises ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054777355892285440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056527492213809153
awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056527492213809153
> awesome!


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

happy Day of Cyrus everybody

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> happy Day of Cyrus everybody


Funny how "Day of Cyrus" is not celebrated on Cyrus's Birth day or when he established the Achaemenid Empire. No it is celebrated on the day he supposedly freed the Jews from Babylon. Such a good little Goy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Funny how "Day of Cyrus" is not celebrated on Cyrus's Birth day or when he established the Achaemenid Empire. No it is celebrated on the day he supposedly freed the Jews from Babylon. Such a good little Goy!!!




You guys really fucked up there. Now they've come back to bite you in the ***. You can call them ehsan farmosh or namak haram in urdu.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

lastofthepatriots said:


> You guys really fucked up there. Now they've come back to bite you in the ***. You can call them ehsan farmosh or namak haram in urdu.



I have no idea what you are trying say!


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I have no idea what you are trying say!



Your king helped Jews, now thousands of years later they've come back in the form of Israel to mess with your nation. The words I wrote in urdu are said to people that are ungrateful. Ehsan(favor) faramosh(renouncer) is like someone you help but he is ungrateful or treacherous. Namak Haram means someone that eats your namak(salt) and then does haram(forbidden) to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> happy Day of Cyrus everybody


Today is cyrus day ,yesterday was Ahmadinejad day , tomorrow is arbaeen and the day after that is Halloween .
There is such busy schedule for this week in our calendar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Hack-Hook said:


> Today is cyrus day ,yesterday was Ahmadinejad day , tomorrow is arbaeen and the day after that is *Halloween* .
> There is such busy schedule for this week in our calendar.



You guys celebrate mordah too?


----------



## Hack-Hook

lastofthepatriots said:


> You guys celebrate mordah too?


To be honest Halloween is more about life than death in must of the world .
And its fairly new trend in rich neigbourhood(well its a fun ocasion for children) ,I just put it there for fun otherwise its not in our calendar.and I support any event that bring families together and make them laugh a little .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Hack-Hook said:


> To be honest Halloween is more about life than death in must of the world .
> And its fairly new trend in rich neigbourhood(well its a fun ocasion for children) ,I just put it there for fun otherwise its not in our calendar.and I support any event that bring families together and make them laugh a little .



Pakistanis are religious, but even the ones that are not religious are too scared to do something like this. They believe in jinn, spirits, fairies, and most of the children get terrified. Antagonizing spirits is like asking for trouble. 

I've met some people in graveyard or as we say "kabaristan' at night. They are usually drug addicts, but on certain occasions practitioners of black magic. I am a well educated mature man at my age but I must admit, I have seen some very scary things in abandoned houses and villages in Pakistan. And there was no way to explain them logically.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

yavar said:


>


Wow that is so embarrassing for the Saudis!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

^ this guy is really obsessed with Jews, it's a bit weird

anybody this obsessed with Jews can only be a total failure in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> ^ this guy is really obsessed with Jews, it's a bit weird
> 
> anybody this obsessed with Jews can only be a total failure in life.



So now you want to drag my personal life into it? How "educated" of you!


----------



## Cthulhu

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> ^ this guy is really obsessed with Jews, it's a bit weird
> 
> anybody this obsessed with Jews can only be a total failure in life.


Don't fall for these Jewish obsessed posts, The poster is an IJFC (International Jewish Freemasonry Circle) member himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Cthulhu said:


> Don't fall for these Jewish obsessed posts, The poster is an IJFC (International Jewish Freemasonry Circle) member himself.


 
You are the President of G.A.F.M (Grade A Fu@king Morons)!!!


----------



## Indos

2016







Ambassador of the Islamic Republic of Iran, Valiollah Mohammadi visit Indonesia Aerospace. The background is CN 235 220 for Royal Thailand Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

شتر در خواب ریند پنبه دانه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> شتر در خواب ریند پنبه دانه
> 
> View attachment 513592
> 
> View attachment 513593


خیلی بچه دوتایی که اصلاح طلب نیستن توی ایران هستند تازه خیلی از اونهایی که می گین اصلاح طلب اصلا اصلاح طلب نیستند و یک عده میخوان به زور هم شده با چسب دو قلو به اصلاح طلب ها بچسبانندشان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059092655832006657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

https://theiranproject.com/blog/2018/11/04/lake-urmia-water-level-increases-by-7cm/


----------



## Aramagedon

هسته ای رو دادیم رفت اینم نتیجش:


----------



## zectech

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> So now you want to drag my personal life into it? How "educated" of you!



Anyone who focuses on jews too much may block the acceptance of love life and blessings from heaven. Because the zionist criminal jews are the opposite of that. Adam did not pay much attention to the tree of knowledge of good and evil, whatever that represented. Focusing on jews is like focusing on djinn, pretty identical. Saying the djinn want to destroy China and Iran is obvious, yes zionists want to destroy Iran. And nearly every aspect of western cultural and economic life is jewish and getting worse. Europe has gone to partial jew worship.

Where Adam did not warn Eve enough about the Djinn in the garden is where I feel responsible to warn others about the criminal zionist jews and their plan of genocide. But I pick and choose in areas of need to do this. You may feel differently and be more active. You will be rich with friends who will think kindly of you for saving them from slavery to the jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The coward US police kill a black man on wheelchair [these brutal cowboys want to rule the world]:  


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Memorial photo from manic yankee soldier and a Vietnami slave:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Tps43

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> شتر در خواب ریند پنبه دانه
> 
> View attachment 513592
> 
> View attachment 513593


Enn sosk khaili maskhre hast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1060942512758628352


----------



## Raghfarm007

No mercy for traitors....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Raghfarm007 said:


> No mercy for traitors....


Environmentalists are not traitors. Shame on you. What a great way to encourage the educated and wealthy Iranian diaspora to return to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> Environmentalists are not traitors. Shame on you. What a great way to encourage the educated and wealthy Iranian diaspora to return to Iran.[/QUOTE



Environmentalists are not traitors but those who conduct espionage for foreign enemy states under the guise of "environmental work" are nothing short of traitors and will be treated as such!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> Environmentalists are not traitors. Shame on you. What a great way to encourage the educated and wealthy Iranian diaspora to return to Iran.



How do you know for sure they are not spies?
Surely it is for the courts to determine this after looking at the evidence..... but your carte blanche dismissal of their allegations are worrying.

Do you think the Israelis and Americans and the British send in spies with tattoos on their foreheads reading "I am a spie"?

By the way, who funds Iran Human Rights Organisation?

If there are any real Human rights organisations that don't have the Israeli, American, British and Saudi crimes against Humanity as thier top agenda, then know for a fact that they are being funded by satan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

After some serious articles and reports about PKK-US activities and armed attacks via PJAK, such a thing is new and suprising, and means more to come.

It says to be recorded in the location ''Rojhilat'', and proud of being ''nationalization'' via the slogan ''Biji PKK''.

Interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061177651065483265


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061195639424454656


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

https://www.timesofisrael.com/repor...rest-in-assassinating-iran-officials-in-2017/


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> They just order them to Chinese companies ,and green is famous for its Power and cases and they even don't design them they just copy some other company design and just put their own brand on them




تو چه عقده ی شدیدی ضد کشورت داری. ما بی شرف تو دنیا کم داریم اما مثل اینکه تو ایران زیاد پیدا میشن. تو بری اونور آب چی میشی. لابد یکی مثل محمد حسینی

میخاستم بگم تف به ناموس هرچی بی شرف، اما بی شرفا که اصلا این چیزا حالیشون نمیشه

یکی نیست بگه پلیده پست، نکته ی منفی دیگه ای هست که تو تریدا در مورد ایران بگی


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> تو چه عقده ی شدیدی ضد کشورت داری. ما بی شرف تو دنیا کم داریم اما مثل اینکه تو ایران زیاد پیدا میشن. تو بری اونور آب چی میشی. لابد یکی مثل محمد حسینی
> 
> میخاستم بگم تف به ناموس هرچی بی شرف، اما بی شرفا که اصلا این چیزا حالیشون نمیشه
> 
> یکی نیست بگه پلیده پست، نکته ی منفی دیگه ای هست که تو تریدا در مورد ایران بگی


Just show me a single product that farasoo made inside Iran or a single power that Green designed and built in Iran

تف به ناموس من اگه دروغ میگم ولی اگه راست میگم اونوقت تف به ناموس کی ؟
پاور گرین قدیمها طراحی سون تیم بود بعدا هم که طراحی های پاور شدن موس پدهم که گریفین هست موس و کیبورد هم که کوگار
اینهم از خود سایت گرین
http://www.green.ir/اخبار/tabid/91/ArticleId/214/.aspx


> حدوداً چند سالی می‌شود که سبد محصولات برند GREEN متنوع‌تر شده و علاوه بر مونتاژ و واردات کیس و پاور و کولینگ محصولات جدیدی نظیر سیستم‌های نیمه آماده mini Barebone و کیبورد و ماوس را نیز به سبد محصولات خود افزوده است.



راستی به جای اینکه از حرفهای من ناراحت باشی اونجاهایی را که دروغ گفتم نشان بده


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> Just show me a single product that farasoo made inside Iran or a single power that Green designed and built in Iran
> 
> تف به ناموس من اگه دروغ میگم ولی اگه راست میگم اونوقت تف به ناموس کی ؟
> پاور گرین قدیمها طراحی سون تیم بود بعدا هم که طراحی های پاور شدن موس پدهم که گریفین هست موس و کیبورد هم که کوگار
> اینهم از خود سایت گرین
> http://www.green.ir/اخبار/tabid/91/ArticleId/214/.aspx
> 
> 
> راستی به جای اینکه از حرفهای من ناراحت باشی اونجاهایی را که دروغ گفتم نشان بده





تو تمام تلاشتو میکنی که از ایران بد بگی و تا اونجایی که ممکنه ایران رو پایین بیاری. این به نظر من یه رفتار احمقانس. چون اگه یه نفر یه نقطه ضعف و مشکلی داره اونو به دیگران نمیگه تا شخصیتش رو جلوی دیگران پایین نیاره. اما تو این کارو داری در قبال کشورت میکنی. همه جا از ایران بد میگی و تا اونجایی که ممکنه نقاط ضعفش رو میگی و اونو میکوبی. تو داری به کشورت و مردمت خیانت میکنی و این یه کار احمقانست. این فروم خیلی مهم نیست ولی اگه یه نفر عقل داشت سعی نمیکرد کشورش رو جلوی دیگران خراب کنه و همه جا نقاط ضعفشو بگه و اونو بکوبه. واقعا من نمیدونم تو چه جور ایرانی ای هستی که حتی یه کامنت رو ول نمیکنی که از ایران بد بگی

یه نفر نمیره نقطه ضعفاش رو جلو ‌دوستاش بگه اما تو داری اینکارو 24 ساعته درباره ی کشورت میکنی. مارو جلو دوستامون کوچیک میکنی و دشمنامونو خوشحال میکنی.


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> تو تمام تلاشتو میکنی که از ایران بد بگی و تا اونجایی که ممکنه ایران رو پایین بیاری. این به نظر من یه رفتار احمقانس. چون اگه یه نفر یه نقطه ضعف و مشکلی داره اونو به دیگران نمیگه تا شخصیتش رو جلوی دیگران پایین نیاره. اما تو این کارو داری در قبال کشورت میکنی. همه جا از ایران بد میگی و تا اونجایی که ممکنه نقاط ضعفش رو میگی و اونو میکوبی. تو داری به کشورت و مردمت خیانت میکنی و این یه کار احمقانست. این فروم خیلی مهم نیست ولی اگه یه نفر عقل داشت سعی نمیکرد کشورش رو جلوی دیگران خراب کنه و همه جا نقاط ضعفشو بگه و اونو بکوبه. واقعا من نمیدونم تو چه جور ایرانی ای هستی که حتی یه کامنت رو ول نمیکنی که از ایران بد بگی
> 
> یه نفر نمیره نقطه ضعفاش رو جلو ‌دوستاش بگه اما تو داری اینکارو 24 ساعته درباره ی کشورت میکنی. مارو جلو دوستامون کوچیک میکنی و دشمنامونو خوشحال میکنی.


آدم بهتر حقیقت را خودش بگه تا دیگران بیان بگن شما دروغ میگی وحقیقت یک چیزدیگه هست . شما مطمین باش من اگه در مورد فراسو و گرین حقیقت را نمیگفتم یک نفر دیگه میامد میگفت ایرانیها دروغ میگن و حقیقت یک چیز دیگه هست .

در مورد ساخت قطعات کامپیوتر هم ما اگر یک عده حمایت میکردن حداقل در زمینه طراحی و ساخت پردازنده تا حالا در حد چین بودیم ولی از پردازنده طراحی ایران حمایت نشد تا توی تاریخ گم شد.
همین اتفاق در باره سیستم عامل اتفاق افتاد و ما الان تمام زیر ساختهای نظامی و صنتی خودمان را بر پایه سیستم عامل ویندوز که رسما پر از ابزار جاسوسی هستش و متنش هم بسته است و نمیدونیم چیه قرار دادیم . در حالیکه توی 10-12 سال گذشته حداقل 5-6 تا ارایه لینوکس توسط گروههای مختلف ایرانی داشتیم که هیچ کس حتی یک نگاه هم به اونها نکرد تا به فراموشی سپرده شدن بعد ما توی سیستمهای بانکیمان از ویندوز ایکس پی استفاده میکنیم و ناو دماوند سیستم عامل کامپیوترهایی که کنترلش میکردن یک نرم افزار جاسوسی بزرگ به اسم ویندوز بود
این حقیقت هست تمام موارد بالا را هم من نگفتم اینها را غیر ایرانی ها به ما نشان دادن اگه الان هم اونها را انکار کنیم اولش که هیچ وقت کسی به فکر اصلاح اون مشکلات نمیافته ثانیا هموهایی ک این نکات را قبلا گفته بودن دوباره میامدن و اینجا بیانشان میکردن


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062568905074528257
i don't have to say what any normal person hope happens to these filthy islamists


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

https://www.newsweek.com/us-warns-iran-new-isis-partner-saudi-arabia-1218109


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Has anyone heard anything about this?https://theiranproject.com/blog/201...54a1MeoYP9xnkdR2g4CKCpwgNi0ZmFIGf6vj8gUUt0YHQ


----------



## Hack-Hook

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/us-warns-iran-new-isis-partner-saudi-arabia-1218109


It's the gist of the article


> The United States has warned that Iran could create a new malign force akin to the Islamic State militant group (ISIS) and said Saudi Arabia was an ideal partner to help contain the revolutionary Shiite Muslim power in the Middle East.



we think Iran may build a group like Isis after spending billions fighting it, so we must align ourselve with KSA that already built ISIS and Al-Nusra and other group like them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## skyshadow

https://www.voanews.com/a/pakistan-rescues-kidnapped-iranian-border-guards/4660113.html


----------



## Aramagedon

*جان بولتون: آن‌قدر رژیم ایران را فشار می‌دهیم تا مغزشان بیرون بزند*

۲۳ آبان ۱۳۹۷اخبار مهم روز, ايران, تحریمها و سرنگونی






یک هفته پس از بازگشت تحریم‌های سنگین اقتصادی علیه ایران، جان بولتون، مشاور امنیت ملی ایالات متحده، روز سه‌شنبه، ۲۲ آبان، گفت که آمریکا فشار بر جمهوری اسلامی را آن‌ قدر افزایش خواهد داد «تا شیره‌اش کشیده شود».

به گزارش خبرگزاری فرانسه، جان بولتون که در آستانه حضور در یک همایش در سنگاپور سخن می‌گفت با اشاره به حکومت جمهوری اسلامی گفت: «فکر می‌کنیم حکومت [جمهوری اسلامی] تحت فشاری واقعی قرار گرفته و قصد و نیت ما این است که این فشار را بسیار سنگین کنیم.»

او در ادامه گفت: «یا به قول انگلیسی‌ها، آن‌ قدر فشار را زیاد می‌کنیم تا هسته از پوست بیرون بزند»، که معادلی است قابل مقایسه با «کشیده شدن شیره» فرد یا حکومت در فارسی.

این اصطلاح یا ضرب‌المثل وقتی محبوب شد که یک سیاستمدار محافظه‌کار بریتانیایی در پایان جنگ جهانی اول در سال ۱۹۱۸ آن را در سخنرانی خود درباره گرفتن غرامت از آلمان شکست‌خورده در جنگ به کار برد.

www.aftabkaran.com/2018/11/14/-جان-بولتون-آن‌قدر-رژیم-ایران-را-فش


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062568905074528257
> i don't have to say what any normal person hope happens to these filthy islamists


Islamists (islam oriented globalists), globalists (west oriented globalists) and separatists. 3 cancers trying to eat body of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Islamists (islam oriented globalists), globalists (west oriented globalists) and separatists. 3 cancers trying to eat body of Iran.


akhoonds are biggest problem for iran


----------



## Raghfarm007

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> akhoonds are biggest problem for iran



How so??


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Raghfarm007 said:


> How so??


if you have to ask you're either stupid or a basiji, either way not worth my time


----------



## yavar




----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> akhoonds are biggest problem for iran


Could be, but there's no alternative. Also we nationalists reject any foreign (imposed) "solution". Any solution must come from inside Iran, from Iranian people. No reza pahlavi, No MEK cult, No islamists-turned-secular-democ-rats, No communists, no separatists. These extremist traitors are not welcome in Iran. IRGC-Artesh are protectors of Iranian borders and unity inside Iran. These structures should remain, but de-islamized and reformed into an ideologically-Iranian force. Many old clerics will die soon of old age, sooner better than late. Time is on our side. Islamic clerics are born haters of Iran, it's in their blood and a section of their job, religion and learning and teachings. Long live the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## sha ah

yavar said:


>



IRANIAN made 4x4 Mine Resistant MRAP 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064988967731429376


sha ah said:


> IRANIAN made 4x4 Mine Resistant MRAP
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064988967731429376




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064967586704580609

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Why do some Iranians come to Bangalore / Pune for education?


----------



## yavar




----------



## Raghfarm007

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> if you have to ask you're either stupid or a basiji, either way not worth my time



Thank you very much for your explanation, now I understand your point of view.....


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

yavar said:


>


Nice show and ofcourse it has a positive effect of 0,002% which I don't deny. However 0,002% means these guys were 2 of the 100000 mafia leaders inside Iran which means 99998 are walking free. Many of these leaders have high position within the government and are relatives of politicians. This makes them immune from persecution. Also their corrupt gang members are in few millions. The tree is rotten at the root, cutting few leaves will not change a lot.
These only-2-executions will not bring food on table of Iranian workers who are waiting for their salary for many months (it means they're modern era slaves!) and who have become victims of both backward communist policy, filthy nepotism and fake-privatization of Islamic republic (selling companies inside their own network).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

@Shapur Zol Aktaf 
It seems this Zionist whore still barking 
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-catalyst-for-iranian-democracy-idUSKCN1NQ21H

I have been reading her articles for sometimes and every time she writes about Iran she bring the so called ethnic groups


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> It seems this Zionist whore still barking
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-catalyst-for-iranian-democracy-idUSKCN1NQ21H
> 
> I have been reading her articles for sometimes and every time she writes about Iran she bring the so called ethnic groups


This zionist whore and her ethno-cultural extension (abrahamic bastard children in Qom who become clerics and islamists) mostly tremble from Iranian nationalism. It's not surprising that juwslims conspire together against Iran and Iranians. As I said, for us nationalists military is our only last hope to save us against these vampires.

The politics, media, education system is already occupied by juwslim abrahamites. Don't be surprised if these internationalist juwslims soon play into the hands of separatists and anti-Iranians by allowing colonialist languages (Turkic and Arabic) to be taught to children like the already time and money wasting teaching of classic Arabic and muslim prayers to brainwash Iranian children instead of teaching them Shahnameh, Avesta and nationalism. The juwslim establishment and majlis considers Iranian topics as kufr and evil while the topic allowing of teaching of colonialist languages is repeatedly spoken about in the majlis.

As you see like how they have infiltrated US media and politics, these abrahamites have totally occupied Iran and try to destroy our country culturally first, and then when weakened, they will promote an ethnic and anti-Iranian civil war as the final step of our destruction.

That day you will see happy zionists and happy black turbans enjoying the smell of rotting corpses of Iranian kids in streets and our total destruction. These dogs will just leave to new alternative places where they adapt the local language and continue their lifes or they will even move to their ancestral countries where arabic is spoken. This is their Ideal step by step way of destruction: enter-benefit-colonise-destroy-leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> This zionist whore and her ethno-cultural extension (abrahamic bastard children in Qom who become clerics and islamists) mostly tremble from Iranian nationalism. It's not surprising that juwslims conspire together against Iran and Iranians. As I said, for us nationalists military is our only last hope to save us against these vampires.
> 
> The politics, media, education system is already occupied by juwslim abrahamites. Don't be surprised if these internationalist juwslims soon play into the hands of separatists and anti-Iranians by allowing colonialist languages (Turkic and Arabic) to be taught to children like the already time and money wasting teaching of classic Arabic and muslim prayers to brainwash Iranian children instead of teaching them Shahnameh, Avesta and nationalism. The juwslim establishment and majlis considers Iranian topics as kufr and evil while teachings of colonialist languages is repeatedly spoken about in the majlis.
> 
> As you see like how they have infiltrated US media and politics, these abrahamites have totally occupied Iran and try to destroy our country culturally first, and then when weakened, they will promote an ethnic and anti-Iranian civil war as the final step of our destruction.
> 
> That day you will see happy zionists and happy black turbans enjoying the smell of rotting corpses of Iranian kids in streets and our total destruction. These dogs will just leave to new alternative places where they adapt the local language and continue their lifes or they will even move to their ancestral countries where arabic is spoken. This is their Ideal step by step way of destruction: enter-benefit-colonise-destroy-leave.


I remember an Arab agnostic woman said the same,She said you can’t defeat the abrahamic cult of Yahweh and Adonai while you believing in their prophets


You see the cult of Yahweh hate Mesopotamia and Egypt and try hard to hide the fact the their cult is a product of Egyptian,Babylonian and Phoenician civilizations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> I remember an Arab agnostic woman said the same,She said you can’t defeat the abrahamic cult of Yahweh and Adonai while you believing in their prophets
> 
> 
> You see the cult of Yahweh hate Mesopotamia and Egypt and try hard to hide the fact the their cult is a product of Egyptian,Babylonian and Phoenician civilizations


This is very interesting my friend. I'll study this topic of jewish cult, because this is their root. If their root is exposed, they'll have no argument to defend the extension (islam, christianity, bahaism) of this jewish cult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> This is very interesting my friend. I'll study this topic of jewish cult, because this is their root. If their root is exposed, they'll have no argument to defend the extension (islam, christianity, bahaism) of this jewish cult.


You know Muslims and Christians try to defend the cult of Judaism more than Jews themselves because they know that their religion is based on Judaism and if the cult of Yahweh fall their religion will fall technically


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SALMAN F said:


> You know Muslims and Christians try to defend the cult of Judaism more than Jews themselves because they know that their religion is based on Judaism and if the cult of Yahweh fall their religion will fall technically


Perfectly explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Perfectly explained.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/azerbaijan-issues-warning-iran.469986/page-16

The clowns on this thread are both funny and very stupid 

Just because Kazakhstan consider Scythian queen as a national symbol that doesn’t make her Kazakh just how we consider Hammurabi to be a simple of Iraq but that doesn’t make him an Arab but I event doubt if they have brains and shame of stealing history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/12/01/581688/Syria-militants-USmade-arms

time for Syria/Iran to have a press conference showing these US weapons that the US destructively proliferates throughout the region?


----------



## yavar




----------



## Sineva

Rather interesting little item up for auction over in the states
https://www.rockislandauction.com/d...-pistol-cased-attributed-to-an-iranian-prince





If anyones after a little memento of the pahlavi era which also has a savak connection,this might be up your alley.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...heard-iran-chabahar-port-181206072303476.html

*Iran: Deadly attack hits police post in Chabahar*


----------



## yavar

skyshadow said:


> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...heard-iran-chabahar-port-181206072303476.html
> 
> *Iran: Deadly attack hits police post in Chabahar*


nothing deadly it was foiled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

yavar said:


> nothing deadly it was foiled


Yes fortunately not deadly.we wish patience for the families of those two martyrs. RIP


----------



## yavar

historical context

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Not about Iran but I need to post this


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

My Galaxy Note 9 vs. my iPhone:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sanel1412

*Ziggurat “TepeSialk“*

Can you tell me what is avarage internet speed in Iran,I mean for home users...and how much it cost..I suppose there is difference ofcourse like everywhere when it comes to mobile intrnet,broadband..etc.As I can see you have pretty much good speed on your phone...


----------



## skyshadow

sanel1412 said:


> *Ziggurat “TepeSialk“*
> 
> Can you tell me what is avarage internet speed in Iran,I mean for home users...and how much it cost..I suppose there is difference ofcourse like everywhere when it comes to mobile intrnet,broadband..etc.As I can see you have pretty much good speed on your phone...


i have about 8 mbps for $ 5 dollar a month for my house.

for my phone its about 25 mbps for $ 2 dollar a month. and i do not live in capital.



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> My Galaxy Note 9 vs. my iPhone:
> 
> View attachment 524966
> 
> 
> View attachment 524967



I would love this speed in other parts of Iran. In other parts of Tehran, the speed is much higher.


----------



## Cthulhu

دردسر کم بود حالا این لیبرال های حرومزاده می خوان نسل ایرانی رو هم منقرض کنن


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## OldTwilight

How Russian get revenge on Iranian army during so called Revolution .... 

https://dms.licdn.com/playback/C4D0...t=PzNQm8maPInioiJ78CwlnrRuov_3T8ia4cXm8jxy7go

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

SALMAN F said:


> I remember an Arab agnostic woman said the same,She said you can’t defeat the abrahamic cult of Yahweh and Adonai while you believing in their prophets
> 
> 
> You see the cult of Yahweh hate Mesopotamia and Egypt and try hard to hide the fact the their cult is a product of Egyptian,Babylonian and Phoenician civilizations



very interesting video, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

iran should forget the 2000km limit and test missiles of 4000km+ range, if the US wants to cry about missiles then we should really give them something to cry about 

this way if we negotiate we can agree to limit missile range to 2000km down from 4000km, because we don't need more than 2000km anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> iran should forget the 2000km limit and test missiles of 4000km+ range, if the US wants to cry about missiles then we should really give them something to cry about
> 
> this way if we negotiate we can agree to limit missile range to 2000km down from 4000km, because we don't need more than 2000km anyway


The missile with longer range are only economically acceptable if you put WMD on them .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Hack-Hook said:


> The missile with longer range are only economically acceptable if you put WMD on them .


i don't mean to develop it seriously, just launch a khorramshahr with no warhead for 3000km or something to scare them so that it can become a 'concession', but currently we gave ourselves a limit of 2000km as a concession but in exchange for nothing!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> iran should forget the 2000km limit and test missiles of 4000km+ range, if the US wants to cry about missiles then we should really give them something to cry about
> 
> this way if we negotiate we can agree to limit missile range to 2000km down from 4000km, because we don't need more than 2000km anyway


I`m somewhat inclined to agree,however there are a couple of problems with this idea.The first is that an intermediate ranged missile would be more expensive to develop and build compared to its medium ranged counterparts.The second,and potentially more difficult problem,would be the verification of any deal,how would iran demonstrate that it wasnt building or testing anything beyond medium range?,the west would no doubt want to try and gain access to irans missile bases,its engineering and construction plants,its test facilities....etc...etc
Sadly,like a lot of potentially good ideas,the devil is in the details.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VEVAK

If Iran continues down this path and learns how to mass produce graphene in high quantities and keeps key mass production methods more secretive and starts producing products using Graphene it could lead to Iran's version of a silicon valley boom 

It will severely effect and revolutionize batteries, processor, data storage, capacitor, electric motors, ion motors, sensors & basically almost anything that runs on electricity,.... hell even a micro electric generator built into your batter at the same size of a modern cell phone battery allowing the device to power it's self with at max a 5 sec charge every 24 hours 
And if you achieve the capability to mass produce them to a point to move beyond electronics and into light composites will allow you to make space travel common place where people get around with hovering or even flying cars where technologically the world will be at a point where a pair of contact lenses and two tiny ear peace's injected inside your ears & a bracelet will be able to replace your Home PC, Tablets, Cellphone,TV,.... 

And God knows what effect such technology would have on medicine & robotics by then you may be able to go in and replace almost all your organs with superior and sensor equipped 3D printed organs as easily as getting a root canal today with surgeries conducted by various sized robots with a 100% success rate that may even lead to humans increasing lifespan by over 100% 

And there is honestly no other way to put it but to say that the proper mass production method of Graphene is quite literally the holly grail of modern science and technology ​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073008202265124864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...-ipp-news-updates.27202/page-32#post-11017283


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

General Mansouri apparently has died after shooting himself accidentally whilst cleaning his gun...


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074667664553975809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075064402813038592
i think trump is from qajar dynasty with this level of incompetence and corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075047266921123840


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kastor

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075064402813038592
> i think trump is from qajar dynasty with this level of incompetence and corruption


Amazing isn't it.....also the first presidency to have all the important cabinet positions picked by essentially an Israeli spy. Starting from Flynn then Mattis, followed by Kelly then Pompeo and Bolton. All major iran hawks, it's like a perfect suite of cards......but even with this cast, they only marginally succeeded. We got saved by their incompetence and corruption. The FBI has this administration running for cover...the corruption, lies and deceit is unprecedented in history. I assure you if it wasn't for the Russian investigation, China tariff war, N. Korea and Khasshogi killing Iran would have been the primary focus of Mr. Kushner......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## ای ایران

yavar said:


>


Lol. This is just typical two faced Pakistan being typical two faced Pakistan.

'Summoning' the Iranian ambassador to complain about things that Iran has been complaining about for 15 years. What a joke. They are trying to save face and spin their chronic dishonesty.

I have realized that you cant take anything that Pakistan says and does seriously. I have never observed a more backwards, pathological and uneducated country.

They're just plain thick to be honest. I mean this whole web forum is full of the most ignorant and undeducated tripe i have seen i actually laugh out loud sometimes reading the rubbish that gets posted on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

ای ایران said:


> Summoning' the Iranian ambassador to complain about things that Iran has been complaining about for 15 years. What a joke. They are trying to save face and spin their chronic dishonesty.


Its a two way street. You guys want to smuggle your petrol and other stuff to fetch the much needed marg bar dollars. 

Moreover many thug gangs have been busted inside Pakistan recently who used to transport auto mobiles, cell fons and other merchandises in your country as Iran is under un sanctions - - - - - - -.

We've are hands full already so if there's any country which needs to address the Baloch grieveances is Iran. No matter how much you play the victim card and issue undiplomatically infuriating statements Pakistan has decided to show the mirror in a tit for tat fashion - - - - - - - -.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Mentee said:


> We've are hands full already so if there's any country which needs to address the Baloch grieveances is Iran.


Everyone knows Pakistan cannot guarantee the security of its territory and drive out terrorist groups that have a happy home in Pakistani territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> Everyone knows Pakistan cannot guarantee the security of its territory and drive out terrorist groups that have a happy home in Pakistani territory.


Who is that everyone besides press t.v ? That's a vast region to petrol effectively and you guys and those blood sucking Afghans share equal responsibility to petrol that area. Don't expect us to clean up that mass only by ourselves. Those loud mouth Generals sitting in Tehran have to give up there corporate interests to save young border guards .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Mentee said:


> Who is that everyone besides press t.v ?


You, apparently:



> We've are [our] hands full already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Pakistan needs Saudi money, Its the only thing keeping them from becoming a failed state. We will always have terrorists operating out of Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tokhme khar

Pakistan needs to kill these haramkhor operating in their land. Just kill them like we do!


----------



## .

Mentee said:


> Who is that everyone besides press t.v ? That's a vast region to petrol effectively and you guys and those blood sucking Afghans share equal responsibility to petrol that area. Don't expect us to clean up that mass only by ourselves. Those loud mouth Generals sitting in Tehran have to give up there corporate interests to save young border guards .



How about the Big F1shes in Pakistan? So called Afghanistanis with their last 2 generations in our country drinking the same water as ours (As scarce) eating the same food as ours and breathing the same air as ours with no regard whatsoever of being thankful to these blessings?
Now I have a huge problem when you attack Pakistan Never mind my interests.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tokhme khar

This is a great video on the progress of chabahar city. 



yavar said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Rumaan said:


> How about the Big F1shes in Pakistan? So called Afghanistanis with their last 2 generations in our country drinking the same water as ours (As scarce) eating the same food as ours and breathing the same air as ours with no regard whatsoever of being thankful to these blessings?
> Now I have a huge problem when you attack Pakistan Never mind my interests.








Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Pakistan needs Saudi money, Its the only thing keeping them from becoming a failed state. We will always have terrorists operating out of Pakistan!



You see geopolitics is an interesting domain . Everyone needs everyone's money to do business and survive. And if that everyone is an ally then its a fair deal. Like you guys wouldn't even blink to accept whatever economic aid that marg bar axis of evil throws at you . 



Tokhme khar said:


> Pakistan needs to kill these haramkhor operating in their land. Just kill them like we do!



I must reiterate my point that for these H. Khors to be completely eliminated your generals and business tycoons ought to sacrifice their economic interests related to the Pakistani market and address the Iranian balochistan's grievances - - - - - - - - - - - .

Besides We can't provide no guarantee about what comes through NATO controlled afgnaistan to your side. 


and a thorough security clearance of the indians working at the Chabahar project. 


Creating unrest in balochistan is their state policy and Indian spy chief is on record describing their "good intentions". I mean you don't give asylum to some Baloch separatists for no reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## .

Mentee said:


> You see geopolitics is an interesting domain . Everyone needs everyone's money to do business and survive. And if that everyone is an ally then its a fair deal. Like you guys wouldn't even blink to accept whatever economic aid that marg bar axis of evil throws at you .
> 
> 
> 
> I must reiterate my point that for these H. Khors to be completely eliminated your generals and business tycoons ought to sacrifice their economic interests related to the Pakistani market and address the Iranian balochistan's grievances - - - - - - - - - - - .
> 
> Besides We can't provide no guarantee about what comes through NATO controlled afgnaistan to your side.
> 
> 
> and a thorough security clearance of the indians working at the Chabahar project.
> 
> 
> Creating unrest in balochistan is their state policy and Indian spy chief is on record describing their "good intentions". I mean you don't give asylum to some Baloch separatists for no reason.



No wonder you never got a positive rating .


----------



## Mentee

Rumaan said:


> No wonder you never got a positive rating .


Ratings are for kids to cherish. Men just say it without considering someone's mood my precious lil rumaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tokhme khar

Iran will never allow hendi project contractor people to do any terrorism against anyone. All hendi in chabahar project live in housing provided for them. They are not allowed outside. 



Mentee said:


> You see geopolitics is an interesting domain . Everyone needs everyone's money to do business and survive. And if that everyone is an ally then its a fair deal. Like you guys wouldn't even blink to accept whatever economic aid that marg bar axis of evil throws at you .
> 
> 
> 
> I must reiterate my point that for these H. Khors to be completely eliminated your generals and business tycoons ought to sacrifice their economic interests related to the Pakistani market and address the Iranian balochistan's grievances - - - - - - - - - - - .
> 
> Besides We can't provide no guarantee about what comes through NATO controlled afgnaistan to your side.
> 
> 
> and a thorough security clearance of the indians working at the Chabahar project.
> 
> 
> Creating unrest in balochistan is their state policy and Indian spy chief is on record describing their "good intentions". I mean you don't give asylum to some Baloch separatists for no reason.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Can someone here tell me what it is with the widespread hatred for certain Arabs from the general Iranian, Iranian nationalist. It has happened often, and yesterday again that I meet an Iranian who gives me a speech, lecture and conversation which is of no interest to me that I (Iraqis) am not a true Arab and that Saudis etc. (gulf states) are uncivilized animals. What's the purpose of this it's not going to win us 'other special non-Arab Arab speaking Arabs' on your side.

This region's social fabric is truly fucked and people are confused about their identity, all the superiority (inferiority in fact) complexes are evident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

بوجه نظامی سال 98 در صورت تصویب 3.5 میلیارد دلار فقط


----------



## Kastor

CamelGuy said:


> Can someone here tell me what it is with the widespread hatred for certain Arabs from the general Iranian, Iranian nationalist. It has happened often, and yesterday again that I meet an Iranian who gives me a speech, lecture and conversation which is of no interest to me that I (Iraqis) am not a true Arab and that Saudis etc. (gulf states) are uncivilized animals. What's the purpose of this it's not going to win us 'other special non-Arab Arab speaking Arabs' on your side.
> 
> This region's social fabric is truly fucked and people are confused about their identity, all the superiority (inferiority in fact) complexes are evident.


In my opinion, the widespread dislike (hatred is a strong term) started when they bank rolled Saddam to attack us. S.A. has been undermining Iran for quit a while, they've time and time again goaded the USA to attack Iran, (remember the "cut the head of the snake" leaked cable) lately for the past 5 years or so UAE has been doing all the leg work in D.C. for them. S.A. ,Qatar and UAE also bankrolled ISIS....lot's of Shiite muslims (Iraqis, Syrians, Kurds, Iranians) are dead because of their action. Now, S.A. is doing what it does best in Yemen. Someone if not Iran has to eradicate these evil, corrupt backstabbing, western installed collaborating bastards from the neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

CamelGuy said:


> Can someone here tell me what it is with the widespread hatred for certain Arabs from the general Iranian, Iranian nationalist. It has happened often, and yesterday again that I meet an Iranian who gives me a speech, lecture and conversation which is of no interest to me that I (Iraqis) am not a true Arab and that Saudis etc. (gulf states) are uncivilized animals. What's the purpose of this it's not going to win us 'other special non-Arab Arab speaking Arabs' on your side.


I don't think any Iranian would have referred to the "gulf states" of Mexico, Cuba and the US. The Persian Gulf states, maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Kastor said:


> In my opinion, the widespread dislike (hatred is a strong term) started when they bank rolled Saddam to attack us. S.A. has been undermining Iran for quit a while, they've time and time again goaded the USA to attack Iran, (remember the "cut the head of the snake" leaked cable) lately for the past 5 years or so UAE has been doing to do all the leg work in D.C. for them. S.A. ,Qatar and UAE also bankrolled ISIS....lot's of Shiite muslims (Iraqis, Syrians, Kurds, Iranians) are dead because of their action. Now, S.A. is doing what it does best in Yemen. Someone if not Iran has to eradicate these evil, corrupt backstabbing, western installed collaborating bastards from the neighborhood.



It's not politics, not the political level it's the continuous hatred on the people there, their culture etc.


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> بوجه نظامی سال 98 در صورت تصویب 3.5 میلیارد دلار فقط


I don't knew from were you get it , this is compared to last year











according to these , the proposed military budget not only didn't reduced but also increased
the problem is the price of Dollar increased from 3000 toman to 4200 toman and the budget seems lower but not by the amount you said , it's the case for all the budget not only military budget and the government always propose budget by Toman .


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077453947818967045


----------



## Hack-Hook

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077453947818967045


the numbers in that tweet are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Hack-Hook said:


> I don't knew from were you get it , this is compared to last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to these , the proposed military budget not only didn't reduced but also increased
> the problem is the price of Dollar increased from 3000 toman to 4200 toman and the budget seems lower but not by the amount you said , it's the case for all the budget not only military budget and the government always propose budget by Toman .




but its all over the news. 

*بر اساس لایحه پیشنهادی دولت، بودجه مصوب وزارت دفاع در سال گذشته، 68،591،635،000،000 ریال بوده است که این رقم در لایحه بودجه سال 98، به مبلغ 35،971،704،000،000 ریال کاهش پیدا کرده و این بدان معنا است که در این دولت پیشنهاد داده که بودجه وزارت دفاع سال 98، برای سال آینده حدود 50 درصد کاهش یابد.*
*
https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1397/10/04/1907032/جزئیات-بودجه-98-بودجه-وزارت-دفاع-نصف-شد

بر اساس لایحه پیشنهادی دولت، بودجه مصوب دفاعی کشور که در سال گذشته، ۶۸،۵۹۱،۶۳۵،۰۰۰،۰۰۰ ریال بوده است که این رقم در لایحه بودجه سال ۹۸، به مبلغ ۳۵،۹۷۱،۷۰۴،۰۰۰،۰۰۰ ریال کاهش پیدا کرده است و این بدان معنا است که در این دولت پیشنهاد داده که بودجه دفاعی سال ۹۸، برای سال آینده حدود ۵۰ درصد کاهش یابد.

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/922738/بودجه-دفاعی-سال-۹۸-نصف-شد-جدول

http://www.stnews.ir/content/news/7...-ایران-با-سایر-کشورها-در-سال-2019-فیلم-و-جدول



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> but its all over the news.
> 
> *بر اساس لایحه پیشنهادی دولت، بودجه مصوب وزارت دفاع در سال گذشته، 68،591،635،000،000 ریال بوده است که این رقم در لایحه بودجه سال 98، به مبلغ 35،971،704،000،000 ریال کاهش پیدا کرده و این بدان معنا است که در این دولت پیشنهاد داده که بودجه وزارت دفاع سال 98، برای سال آینده حدود 50 درصد کاهش یابد.
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1397/10/04/1907032/جزئیات-بودجه-98-بودجه-وزارت-دفاع-نصف-شد
> 
> بر اساس لایحه پیشنهادی دولت، بودجه مصوب دفاعی کشور که در سال گذشته، ۶۸،۵۹۱،۶۳۵،۰۰۰،۰۰۰ ریال بوده است که این رقم در لایحه بودجه سال ۹۸، به مبلغ ۳۵،۹۷۱،۷۰۴،۰۰۰،۰۰۰ ریال کاهش پیدا کرده است و این بدان معنا است که در این دولت پیشنهاد داده که بودجه دفاعی سال ۹۸، برای سال آینده حدود ۵۰ درصد کاهش یابد.
> 
> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/922738/بودجه-دفاعی-سال-۹۸-نصف-شد-جدول
> 
> http://www.stnews.ir/content/news/74890/بودجه-دفاعی-ایران-در-سال-98-آب-رفت-مقایسه-بودجه-نظامی-ایران-با-سایر-کشورها-در-سال-2019-فیلم-و-جدول
> 
> 
> *


that's defense ministry not defensive budget , there are difference . I'm against reducing defense ministry budget ,as nearly all of what Army get comes from defense ministry and the army budget is mainly used for maintenance and wages .
but they had to compensate for increase in IRGC budget from somewhere , also don't forget , its the proposed budget not approved budget and last year proposed budget was a lot worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> that's defense ministry not defensive budget , there are difference .



عزیز دلم ، شما خجالت نمی کشی برای « قبیله گرایی » سیاسیتون حاضرید مملکت رو نابود کنید !؟


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Hack-Hook said:


> that's defense ministry not defensive budget , there are difference . I'm against reducing defense ministry budget ,as nearly all of what Army get comes from defense ministry and the army budget is mainly used for maintenance and wages .
> but they had to compensate for increase in IRGC budget from somewhere , also don't forget , its the proposed budget not approved budget and last year proposed budget was a lot worse.


they destroy artesh budget and give everything to sepah then idiots on here praise sepah for their genius innovations that clearly show they are superior to lazy stupid artesh...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> عزیز دلم ، شما خجالت نمی کشی برای « قبیله گرایی » سیاسیتون حاضرید مملکت رو نابود کنید !؟


عزیز من شما لطف کن میزان پیشنهادی بودجه دفاعی سال قبل را نگاه کن . در ضمن کجای اونی که گفتم اشتباه بوده.


----------



## OldTwilight

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> they destroy artesh budget and give everything to sepah then idiots on here praise sepah for their genius innovations that clearly show they are superior to lazy stupid artesh...



just read this book , then you understand what is happening in Iran .... 

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/670500._

we are just repeating what our lustful forefather which were bunch of thieves , cowards , rapers were doing ....


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077949650655760384


----------



## Cthulhu

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1077949650655760384


They are paving the way for themselves and their families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Can someone translate this song pls


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/air-...ealth-f-22-raptor.593772/page-3#post-11055700

look at this idiot kooni saying iran used chemical weapons against iraq in basra in 1987! they still are trying to blame iran for it and idiots believe it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

good news about lake urmia, will take a long time but hopefully this process continues and we don't forget how important this is and get complacent 

https://phys.org/news/2018-12-iran-revival-imperilled-lake-urmia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*an enigmatic civilization in Persia may have embraced this diversity by recognizing the existence of a third gender besides “male” and “female” already 3,000 years ago.*


http://trenddailynews.epizy.com/blo...000-years-ago-study-suggests-archaeology/?i=2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> *an enigmatic civilization in Persia may have embraced this diversity by recognizing the existence of a third gender besides “male” and “female” already 3,000 years ago. *
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/archaeology...d-transgender-people-study-suggests-1.6790205


for anyone who want to know what the article is but don't want to subscribe to Haartez
http://trenddailynews.epizy.com/blo...000-years-ago-study-suggests-archaeology/?i=2

and again on the matter
https://www.penn.museum/collections/highlights/physicalanthro/the-lovers.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*The charge sheet said: “The defendant gave the Iranians secret information with the intention of harming state security. Among other things, the information included the location of security installations, the names of security personnel, and more. The accused also gave the Iranians dozens of pieces of information in order to harm state security.”*

https://www.timesofisrael.com/ex-minister-charged-as-iran-spy-said-negotiating-plea-bargain/



Hack-Hook said:


> for anyone who want to know what the article is but don't want to subscribe to Haartez
> http://trenddailynews.epizy.com/blo...000-years-ago-study-suggests-archaeology/?i=2
> 
> and again on the matter
> https://www.penn.museum/collections/highlights/physicalanthro/the-lovers.php



thanks bro. i will put your link in the post too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976968096908021760
they should hurry, they only have a few hours left...!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> به جای وقت تلف کردن اینجا آدم ماهی ۷۰ میلیون تومن از اینترنت دربیاره خوبه ها:
> 
> View attachment 529923


??


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079750512269053954

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Cthulhu

Everyone take a look at this kooni.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079925244977180672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Buckle up my friends as it seems 2019 would be a turning point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

raptor22 said:


> Buckle up my friends as it seems 2019 would be a turning point.


turning point for what?


----------



## like_a_boss

trolling israelis is always fun : ))) tal inbar replied to my tweet : ))))


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080189537614221312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*Trump: Iran can do what it wants in Syria*

*http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/257076*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> turning point for what?


I am not interested in further comment.


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

raptor22 said:


> I am not interested in further comment.


wow how mysterious you are


----------



## raptor22

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> wow how mysterious you are


It ain't about being mysterious but mostly right place of saying it, sure many know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

raptor22 said:


> It ain't about being mysterious but mostly right place of saying it, sure many know.


only relevant turning point can be regime change or some revolution, neither of which seem likely at this point.


----------



## Cthulhu

Cthulhu said:


> دردسر کم بود حالا این لیبرال های حرومزاده می خوان نسل ایرانی رو هم منقرض کنن


نگفتم این بی پدرها می خوان نسل ما رو منقرض کنن




کاش این انقلاب 57 اتفاق نمی افتاد باز حداقل یه ذره تعصب مذهبی چیزی بود خر این آخوندا یه برویی داشت چهار تا فتوای چیزی میدادن باز یه کاری پیش میرفت حالا که گندش در اومده مردم ما عقلشون رو دادن دست این لیبرال های پفیوز اگه این آخوندا هم یه چیزی بگن مردم لج می کنن برعکسش رو انجام می دن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I just pray that they're ready for the drought next year. People should be saving & storing water, even rain water for the summer



Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> good news about lake urmia, will take a long time but hopefully this process continues and we don't forget how important this is and get complacent
> 
> https://phys.org/news/2018-12-iran-revival-imperilled-lake-urmia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Cthulhu said:


> نگفتم این بی پدرها می خوان نسل ما رو منقرض کنن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> کاش این انقلاب 57 اتفاق نمی افتاد باز حداقل یه ذره تعصب مذهبی چیزی بود خر این آخوندا یه برویی داشت چهار تا فتوای چیزی میدادن باز یه کاری پیش میرفت حالا که گندش در اومده مردم ما عقلشون رو دادن دست این لیبرال های پفیوز اگه این آخوندا هم یه چیزی بگن مردم لج می کنن برعکسش رو انجام می دن


 
This is highly concerning!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> This is highly concerning!


آره این اصلا شوخی برداره نیست این بی پدرها جدی جدی می خوان نسل ما رو از رو کره زمین بردارن، این توییت مثلا ترقی خواهانه زن بیل گیتسه نگاه کن خداوکیلی

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981236437289877504عفریته بی پدر خوشحاله که ماموریت با موفقیت انجام شد! این آمریکن های بی شرافت هر کدوم یکی چهار پنج تا بچه زیر بقلشونه همین بیل گیتس بی پدر سه تا بچه داره این ترامپ پدرسگ پنج تا بچه داره ایوانکا شون همین الان سه تا بچه زاییده بعدن این بی پدرا برا ما از در حقوق بشر و حقوق زنان و ... وارد میشن میگن سیاست های افزایش جمعیت حکومت برای سرکوب زنانه انگار تو این حکومت یه مشت بیکار نشستن دلشون درد می کنه که بیان زنان رو سرکوب کنن، این لبیرال های خائن بی شرافت بی همه چیز وطن فروش گوساله هم تو اون کثافت خونه های بی بی سی و من و تو و صدای عامریکا نشستن 24 ساعت دارن رو مغز ایرانی ها کار می کنن این برنامه ها رو می سازن

http://www.bbc.com/persian/iran/2015/03/150311_l47_vid_amnesty_report_iran

اینا می خوان با دست خودمون نسل ایرانی جماعت رو از رو کره زمین محو کنیم خودمون خودمون رو نابود کنیم، بعدن اون لاریجانی خائن میاد تو اون طویله (مجلس) هرهرهرجوک میگه طرح تصویب می کنه که بیان همین یه ذره نرخ زاد و ولد هم که مونده رو صفر کنن خیالشون راحت شه، خداوکیلی عجب شری گرفتار شدیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> آره این اصلا شوخی برداره نیست این بی پدرها جدی جدی می خوان نسل ما رو از رو کره زمین بردارن، این توییت مثلا ترقی خواهانه زن بیل گیتسه نگاه کن خداوکیلی
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981236437289877504عفریته بی پدر خوشحاله که ماموریت با موفقیت انجام شد! این آمریکن های بی شرافت هر کدوم یکی چهار پنج تا بچه زیر بقلشونه همین بیل گیتس بی پدر سه تا بچه داره این ترامپ پدرسگ پنج تا بچه داره ایوانکا شون همین الان سه تا بچه زاییده بعدن این بی پدرا برا ما از در حقوق بشر و حقوق زنان و ... وارد میشن میگن سیاست های افزایش جمعیت حکومت برای سرکوب زنانه انگار تو این حکومت یه مشت بیکار نشستن دلشون درد می کنه که بیان زنان رو سرکوب کنن، این لبیرال های خائن بی شرافت بی همه چیز وطن فروش گوساله هم تو اون کثافت خونه های بی بی سی و من و تو و صدای عامریکا نشستن 24 ساعت دارن رو مغز ایرانی ها کار می کنن این برنامه ها رو می سازن
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/persian/iran/2015/03/150311_l47_vid_amnesty_report_iran
> 
> اینا می خوان با دست خودمون نسل ایرانی جماعت رو از رو کره زمین محو کنیم خودمون خودمون رو نابود کنیم، بعدن اون لاریجانی خائن میاد تو اون طویله (مجلس) هرهرهرجوک میگه طرح تصویب می کنه که بیان همین یه ذره نرخ زاد و ولد هم که مونده رو صفر کنن خیالشون راحت شه، خداوکیلی عجب شری گرفتار شدیم


nonsense , first build infrastructure for more people then talk about increasing population .
we must have free education till university , but if all the people in private school next year want to enroll in governmental school what you think will happen
do you knew how many job we can produce each year ? what's the unemployment rate ?
Do you knew how much of our food is imported ?
Do you ever heard of water crisis ? are you aware in central and eastern Iran water is as low as 200-250 meter under ground while several years ago it was 10-20m ?
Do you knew how our health system is under pressure and is stretched out ?
wonder what is that you guys fear ? you are fearing old population ? whats so fearful about them you fear lack of workforce then don't retire people at the age of 40-45. the current population is enough for us we must stabilize our population here .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kastor

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> only relevant turning point can be regime change or some revolution, neither of which seem likely at this point.


Yes, Iran needs out from under sanctions, the how doesn't matter, regime change, policy change...detente or something else, it needs to be done. We can never have a healthy growth and progress where the the entire populace can participate with these sanctions in place.


----------



## yavar




----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kastor

Bahram Esfandiari said:


>


I can't believe that guy just said "Israel controlled people in Washington" Lol......Finally, people are talking about this. Every now and again the USA academics and military minds surprise me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

Hack-Hook said:


> nonsense , first build infrastructure for more people then talk about increasing population .
> we must have free education till university , but if all the people in private school next year want to enroll in governmental school what you think will happen
> do you knew how many job we can produce each year ? what's the unemployment rate ?
> Do you knew how much of our food is imported ?
> Do you ever heard of water crisis ? are you aware in central and eastern Iran water is as low as 200-250 meter under ground while several years ago it was 10-20m ?
> Do you knew how our health system is under pressure and is stretched out ?
> wonder what is that you guys fear ? you are fearing old population ? whats so fearful about them you fear lack of workforce then don't retire people at the age of 40-45. the current population is enough for us we must stabilize our population here .


For the love of God not everything is about the workforce, and nobody is saying that we increase the population heiati style, Of course infrastructures should be build for it and the traitors we have in power should get on it right now, But Some tasks simply can't be done in serial, You can't wait for the infrastructures to be built and then increase the population, That would be too little too late, These two things should be done in parallel. And also the policies to keep the population at it's current level will eventually backfire, It backfired for the Chinese, It backfired for the Japanese, It backfired for the Europeans, And is going to backfire for us too, Better not to adopt a policy that already proven to be a failure.

BTW you can at least listen to these guys, These people are like sharks in the water, They already smelled the blood and are jerking of with the thought of us going extinct.
https://pjmedia.com/spengler/norm-not-democracy-norm-extinction/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Cthulhu said:


> For the love of God not everything is about the workforce, and nobody is saying that we increase the population heiati style, Of course infrastructures should be build for it and the traitors we have in power should get on it right now, But Some tasks simply can't be done in serial, You can't wait for the infrastructures to be built and then increase the population, That would be too little too late, These two things should be done in parallel. And also the policies to keep the population at it's current level will eventually backfire, It backfired for the Chinese, It backfired for the Japanese, It backfired for the Europeans, And is going to backfire for us too, Better not to adopt a policy that already proven to be a failure.
> 
> BTW you can at least listen to these guys, These people are like sharks in the water, They already smelled the blood and are jerking of with the thought of us going extinct.
> https://pjmedia.com/spengler/norm-not-democracy-norm-extinction/


LOL!!
The comments on that site,holy sh!t.What a bunch of deluded zionist/chumpist morons 
No wonder the wests in such a hell of a state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

Cthulhu said:


> For the love of God not everything is about the workforce, and nobody is saying that we increase the population heiati style, Of course infrastructures should be build for it and the traitors we have in power should get on it right now, But Some tasks simply can't be done in serial, You can't wait for the infrastructures to be built and then increase the population, That would be too little too late, These two things should be done in parallel. And also the policies to keep the population at it's current level will eventually backfire, It backfired for the Chinese, It backfired for the Japanese, It backfired for the Europeans, And is going to backfire for us too, Better not to adopt a policy that already proven to be a failure.
> 
> BTW you can at least listen to these guys, These people are like sharks in the water, They already smelled the blood and are jerking of with the thought of us going extinct.
> https://pjmedia.com/spengler/norm-not-democracy-norm-extinction/



The western Europeans are sicker than ever before. These individuals have found their true identity. There is no reason to try to reason with them, they are a bunch of fanatics. 

I just hope the Nordics and Caucasians make their way out and figure out Islam is a great good in the world and zionism is a terrible disaster. 

Young women want to leave neo-nazis trumpland. Because the young women have hearts. The Persian haters don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> For the love of God not everything is about the workforce, and nobody is saying that we increase the population heiati style, Of course infrastructures should be build for it and the traitors we have in power should get on it right now, But Some tasks simply can't be done in serial, You can't wait for the infrastructures to be built and then increase the population, That would be too little too late, These two things should be done in parallel. And also the policies to keep the population at it's current level will eventually backfire, It backfired for the Chinese, It backfired for the Japanese, It backfired for the Europeans, And is going to backfire for us too, Better not to adopt a policy that already proven to be a failure.
> 
> BTW you can at least listen to these guys, These people are like sharks in the water, They already smelled the blood and are jerking of with the thought of us going extinct.
> https://pjmedia.com/spengler/norm-not-democracy-norm-extinction/



I knew my country , do you knew yours
you are talking of parallelism but well are you guaranty it happens ? when was the last time that it happened.
If we follow your suggestion , I see a day maybe in 10-20 years that we have 120-150 million population but
the infrastructure for 90 million to 80 million . look at how fast our developmental and infrastructural project 
move forward , when was the last time the promised they'll open north freeway ? how delayed is south pars 
field development , how many unfinished project we have .
I recall sitting in classes with 5 other student , are you old enough to sit in those classes ? 
are you aware how expensive is raising a child ,it's schooling , clothes are you providing for those expenses .
do you knew how is people income these days ?

to me supporting the increase of population right now is like shooting at our head . the quantity of population is 
useless what is more important is it's quality .

by the way why we must increase the population what is the problem with our current population ?


----------



## Aramagedon

Iraniran empire before qajar:








Iran is as big as 22 european countries.

Yazd are Kerman provinces are bigger than G(TINY)BR, UK:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Iraniran empire before qajar:
> 
> View attachment 531332
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is as big as 22 european countries.
> 
> Yazd are Kerman provinces are bigger than G(TINY)BR, UK:
> 
> View attachment 531335


Well there is no doubt that Qajar dynasty is one of the most useless dynasty in Iran and Aqa Mohammad Khan qajar was more man than all the rest of the dynasty kings together but let be fair . that is not the map of iran at the time.
You knew even this map is somehow flawed .and what we lost in Afghanistan and Pakistan was not that big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

*«SPV» به زودی راه‌اندازی می‌شود  *
ما بر این باوریم که این سازوکار در هفته‌های آینده برای انجام تجارت مشروع با ایران عملیاتی می‌شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

raptor22 said:


> *«SPV» به زودی راه‌اندازی می‌شود  *
> ما بر این باوریم که این سازوکار در هفته‌های آینده برای انجام تجارت مشروع با ایران عملیاتی می‌شود.
> 
> 
> View attachment 531545







This is literally what rouhani is thinking at this very moment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

@Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ what happened? didn't answer me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Seriously the solution to Iran's unemployment is simple. A free market economy. 

Do you realize that the oldest alcohol in the entire world has been found in Iran. Do you realize that Iran has wine making tradition which spans thousands of years. Today the "Shiraz" brand of wine is one of the most popular varieties of wine on the market, especially in the west.

I can guarantee that Iran could easily make just as much from producing wine as they do from oil. I'm not even counting other forms of alcohol & liquor. 

On top of that there could be lottery, other forms of gambling. Even if Iran just had one city on the coast of the Persian Gulf or Caspian sea with casino's, even if it were just available for foreigners. That's what the Chinese do in Macau & look at how much the city generates. 

and then on top of everything else there's tourism. Currently, 5 million people a year visit Iran. Turkey, Iran's neighbor, averages 25 million tourists a year. Iran could potentially do much better. Realistically Iran should be making just as much from tourism as they are from oil. Iran's GDP last year was near 400 billion nominal, 1.6 trillion PPP. With a free market economy, Iran should be able to increase its GDP to atleast 1 trillion per year nominal.

You know, another issue is this. Iran's current unemployment rate stands at around 12-15%. The real number might actually be much higher, especially among youths. However, recently, a few of my family members visited Iran & they told me that no matter where they went, even when they were in the middle of nowhere, people would always offer them liquor & they would look for the slightest hint to flick their fingers and order liquor. According to my sources, even in the middle of absolutely nowhere, in the middle of a desolate highway stop, liquor was brought & offered to them within 5 minutes. It seems that it's easier to buy liquor in Iran then it is in the west. You flick ur finger, u say one word & suddenly a man with a backpack filled with liquor appears. 

This makes me wonder, what percentage of Iran's youth and unemployed in general are actually employed within Iran's black market. Whether its smuggling, alcohol, drugs, sex industry, etc the black market is huge. There are no reliable estimates, however I wouldn't be surprised if I found out that a quarter or more of Iran's unemployed are actually employed in the black market.




Hack-Hook said:


> I knew my country , do you knew yours
> you are talking of parallelism but well are you guaranty it happens ? when was the last time that it happened.
> If we follow your suggestion , I see a day maybe in 10-20 years that we have 120-150 million population but
> the infrastructure for 90 million to 80 million . look at how fast our developmental and infrastructural project
> move forward , when was the last time the promised they'll open north freeway ? how delayed is south pars
> field development , how many unfinished project we have .
> I recall sitting in classes with 5 other student , are you old enough to sit in those classes ?
> are you aware how expensive is raising a child ,it's schooling , clothes are you providing for those expenses .
> do you knew how is people income these days ?
> 
> to me supporting the increase of population right now is like shooting at our head . the quantity of population is
> useless what is more important is it's quality .
> 
> by the way why we must increase the population what is the problem with our current population ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

sha ah said:


> Seriously the solution to Iran's unemployment is simple. A free market economy.
> 
> Do you realize that the oldest alcohol in the entire world has been found in Iran. Do you realize that Iran has wine making tradition which spans thousands of years. Today the "Shiraz" brand of wine is one of the most popular varieties of wine on the market, especially in the west.
> 
> I can guarantee that Iran could easily make just as much from producing wine as they do from oil. I'm not even counting other forms of alcohol & liquor.
> 
> On top of that there could be lottery, other forms of gambling. Even if Iran just had one city on the coast of the Persian Gulf or Caspian sea with casino's, even if it were just available for foreigners. That's what the Chinese do in Macau & look at how much the city generates.
> 
> and then on top of everything else there's tourism. Currently, 5 million people a year visit Iran. Turkey, Iran's neighbor, averages 25 million tourists a year. Iran could potentially do much better. Realistically Iran should be making just as much from tourism as they are from oil. Iran's GDP last year was near 400 billion nominal, 1.6 trillion PPP. With a free market economy, Iran should be able to increase its GDP to atleast 1 trillion per year nominal.
> 
> You know, another issue is this. Iran's current unemployment rate stands at around 12-15%. The real number might actually be much higher, especially among youths. However, recently, a few of my family members visited Iran & they told me that no matter where they went, even when they were in the middle of nowhere, people would always offer them liquor & they would look for the slightest hint to flick their fingers and order liquor. According to my sources, even in the middle of absolutely nowhere, in the middle of a desolate highway stop, liquor was brought & offered to them within 5 minutes. It seems that it's easier to buy liquor in Iran then it is in the west. You flick ur finger, u say one word & suddenly a man with a backpack filled with liquor appears.
> 
> This makes me wonder, what percentage of Iran's youth and unemployed in general are actually employed within Iran's black market. Whether its smuggling, alcohol, drugs, sex industry, etc the black market is huge. There are no reliable estimates, however I wouldn't be surprised if I found out that a quarter or more of Iran's unemployed are actually employed in the black market.



The problem with people like you is that you have no morals. You only see Dollar signs!


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Seriously the solution to Iran's unemployment is simple. A free market economy.
> 
> Do you realize that the oldest alcohol in the entire world has been found in Iran. Do you realize that Iran has wine making tradition which spans thousands of years. Today the "Shiraz" brand of wine is one of the most popular varieties of wine on the market, especially in the west.
> 
> I can guarantee that Iran could easily make just as much from producing wine as they do from oil. I'm not even counting other forms of alcohol & liquor.
> 
> On top of that there could be lottery, other forms of gambling. Even if Iran just had one city on the coast of the Persian Gulf or Caspian sea with casino's, even if it were just available for foreigners. That's what the Chinese do in Macau & look at how much the city generates.
> 
> and then on top of everything else there's tourism. Currently, 5 million people a year visit Iran. Turkey, Iran's neighbor, averages 25 million tourists a year. Iran could potentially do much better. Realistically Iran should be making just as much from tourism as they are from oil. Iran's GDP last year was near 400 billion nominal, 1.6 trillion PPP. With a free market economy, Iran should be able to increase its GDP to atleast 1 trillion per year nominal.
> 
> You know, another issue is this. Iran's current unemployment rate stands at around 12-15%. The real number might actually be much higher, especially among youths. However, recently, a few of my family members visited Iran & they told me that no matter where they went, even when they were in the middle of nowhere, people would always offer them liquor & they would look for the slightest hint to flick their fingers and order liquor. According to my sources, even in the middle of absolutely nowhere, in the middle of a desolate highway stop, liquor was brought & offered to them within 5 minutes. It seems that it's easier to buy liquor in Iran then it is in the west. You flick ur finger, u say one word & suddenly a man with a backpack filled with liquor appears.
> 
> This makes me wonder, what percentage of Iran's youth and unemployed in general are actually employed within Iran's black market. Whether its smuggling, alcohol, drugs, sex industry, etc the black market is huge. There are no reliable estimates, however I wouldn't be surprised if I found out that a quarter or more of Iran's unemployed are actually employed in the black market.


Those are not the solution as long as there is corruption even if the income become 10 time more or you make 500000 more job per year nothing will change.

And all you said is just a little boost the tourism industry that's not enough . it will just make several more Bali in iran it won't help the country that much a healthy development plan most answer all sector of industry, agriculture and entertainment sector not just one sector. Otherwise it'll be replacing oil by something else.
The first step in solving iran problem is answering two problem.
First corruption and then the closing the gap between universities and industries. We must make the training of university students relevant to the realities of our industries and country .
After that we must increase our capabilities in producing science and converting that into actual marketable products.


----------



## OldTwilight

https://cdn.asriran.com/files/fa/news/1397/10/22/924085_215.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> The problem with people like you is that you have no morals.* You only see Dollar signs!*



Reminded me of Rihanna "pour it up" ..



OldTwilight said:


> https://cdn.asriran.com/files/fa/news/1397/10/22/924085_215.mp4


I hope there wouldn't be any punishment ..


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> @Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ what happened? didn't answer me.


داداش گلم کسی نمیاد لم کارشو به دیگری یاد بده.

کار من یه چیزی تو مایه های صرافی آنلاین هست، خدا رو شکر ماهی ۱۰ ۱۵ میلیون درمیارم (به لطف بالا رفتن قیمت دلار توسط روحانی). این کار هم سرمایه زیادی میخاد هم اینکه یه فامیل حسابی کار بلد خارج داشته باشی.

موفق باشی عزیز

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Hack-Hook said:


> nonsense , first build infrastructure for more people then talk about increasing population .
> we must have free education till university , but if all the people in private school next year want to enroll in governmental school what you think will happen
> do you knew how many job we can produce each year ? what's the unemployment rate ?
> Do you knew how much of our food is imported ?
> Do you ever heard of water crisis ? are you aware in central and eastern Iran water is as low as 200-250 meter under ground while several years ago it was 10-20m ?
> Do you knew how our health system is under pressure and is stretched out ?
> wonder what is that you guys fear ? you are fearing old population ? whats so fearful about them you fear lack of workforce then don't retire people at the age of 40-45. the current population is enough for us we must stabilize our population here .


our population increased from 30 million in 70s to over 80m now, and some people want 150m! we cannot feed half of our current people and geniuses want to double our population again!


----------



## Aramagedon

بچه ها مرسی چشم زدید کارمو. بالای ۲۵۰۰ دلار تا الان ضرر کردم
ممنونم از همتون


----------



## Aramagedon

بچه ها از من به شما نصیحت . اگه یه موقع رفتین سایت خارجیا کار کنین هیچموقع با آی پی ایران وارد نشین. چون شما رو تروریست میدونن و بلاک میشین


They know Iranirans terrorist !


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> بچه ها مرسی چشم زدید کارمو. بالای ۲۵۰۰ دلار تا الان ضرر کردم
> ممنونم از همتون
> 
> View attachment 533676


خواهش میکنم ما همیشه برای خدمت گذاری حاضر هستیم
اینم یک مقدار انرژی مثبت از خود برای حل مشکل شما در وکنیم
https://hw3.cdn.asset.aparat.com/ap...f92754fb620675df0c8de13072742-480p__54706.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> خواهش میکنم ما همیشه برای خدمت گذاری حاضر هستیم
> اینم یک مقدار انرژی مثبت از خود برای حل مشکل شما در وکنیم
> https://hw3.cdn.asset.aparat.com/ap...f92754fb620675df0c8de13072742-480p__54706.mp4





ممنون یه کمی خندیدم. ولی همه چیم به گا رفت.
من دیگه سرمایه خودمم زنده نمیشه چه برسه به پولایی که داوردم

مثل اینکه یکی با یه سیگار تمام سرمایمو اتیش زد. 

ولی مهم نیست زندگی همچنان ادامه دارد مام به جای اینکه بریم پول از خارجیا بچاپیم از حالا میریم از ایرانی ها بچاپیم

من به عنوان یه وطن دوست تو این شرایط اقتصادی بد دوست داشتم از خارجیا بچاپم ارز داخل ایران کنم وگرنه کارای اقتصادی تو ایران زیاد میشه انجام داد. ۱۰۰۱ راه هست ولی من نمیخواستم از جیب ایرانی بگیرم وارد یه جیب دیگه بکنم 


بای


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> ممنون یه کمی خندیدم. ولی همه چیم به گا رفت . بای
> من دیگه سرمایه خودمم زنده نمیشه چه برسه به پولایی که داوردم


نمیتونی یکی که خوب انگلیس صحبت میکنه را بگذاری با هاشان تماس بگیره و خودش را جای شما معرفی بکنه و بگه بخاطر سفر تفریحی یا زیارتی که رفته بودی ایران اون
آی پی های ایران افتاده و تو اصلا اهل عراق یا امارات یا همین کشورهای همسایه هستی ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> نمیتونی یکی که خوب انگلیس صحبت میکنه را بگذاری با هاشان تماس بگیره و خودش را جای شما معرفی بکنه و بگه بخاطر سفر تفریحی یا زیارتی که رفته بودی ایران اون
> آی پی های ایران افتاده و تو اصلا اهل عراق یا امارات یا همین کشورهای همسایه هستی ؟


بهشون گفتم برم ترکیه یا امارت برام باز میکنین یا نه. ببینم چی میگن


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> بهشون گفتم برم ترکیه یا امارت برام باز میکنین یا نه. ببینم چی میگن


کسی که کار تجاری میکنه توی این شرایطبهترین کار اینه که یک "وی پی اس" توی اروپا یا آمریکا تهیه کنه و از اونها استفاده کنه. قیمتهایشان هم معقول هستند چون شما به یک سرور خیلی قوی احتیاج نداری.
اینها چند نمونه قیمت هستند




به نظر من حتی اون ضعیفترین سرورها هم برای کسی که در حد شما کار داره کافی هستش همون 
VPS1 & VPS2



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> بهشون گفتم برم ترکیه یا امارت برام باز میکنین یا نه. ببینم چی میگن


کسی که کار تجاری میکنه توی این شرایطبهترین کار اینه که یک "وی پی اس" توی اروپا یا آمریکا تهیه کنه و از اونها استفاده کنه. قیمتهایشان هم معقول هستند چون شما به یک سرور خیلی قوی احتیاج نداری.
اینها چند نمونه قیمت هستند




به نظر من حتی اون ضعیفترین سرورها هم برای کسی که در حد شما کار داره کافی هستش همون 
VPS1 & VPS2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> کسی که کار تجاری میکنه توی این شرایطبهترین کار اینه که یک "وی پی اس" توی اروپا یا آمریکا تهیه کنه و از اونها استفاده کنه. قیمتهایشان هم معقول هستند چون شما به یک سرور خیلی قوی احتیاج نداری.
> اینها چند نمونه قیمت هستند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به نظر من حتی اون ضعیفترین سرورها هم برای کسی که در حد شما کار داره کافی هستش همون
> VPS1 & VPS2
> 
> 
> کسی که کار تجاری میکنه توی این شرایطبهترین کار اینه که یک "وی پی اس" توی اروپا یا آمریکا تهیه کنه و از اونها استفاده کنه. قیمتهایشان هم معقول هستند چون شما به یک سرور خیلی قوی احتیاج نداری.
> اینها چند نمونه قیمت هستند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به نظر من حتی اون ضعیفترین سرورها هم برای کسی که در حد شما کار داره کافی هستش همون
> VPS1 & VPS2


من خودم همیشه از وی پی اس آی پی ثابت استفاده میکردم ولی اشتباها با آی پی ایران وارد شدم و این مشکل روی داد

الان اینا میدونن من کلا ایران هستم و امریکا نبودم. ولی قضیه رو برای اینکه یه جوری ماست مالی کنم بهشون گفتم برم ترکیه ادامه کارمو انجام بدم. 
اگه قبول کردن میرم ترکیه ادامه کارمو انجام میدم وقتی آب از اسیاب افتاد برمیگردم ایران با آی پی امریکا بقیه کارمو انجام میدم.

ولی بعید میدونم قبول کنن چون کلا بلاک و بنم کردن

جوری بلاکم کردن انگار مثلا ابوبکر البغدادیو گرفتن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> من خودم همیشه از وی پی اس آی پی ثابت استفاده میکردم ولی اشتباها با آی پی ایران وارد شدم و این مشکل روی داد
> 
> الان اینا میدونن من کلا ایران هستم و امریکا نبودم. ولی قضیه رو برای اینکه یه جوری ماست مالی کنم بهشون گفتم برم ترکیه ادامه کارمو انجام بدم.
> اگه قبول کردن میرم ترکیه ادامه کارمو انجام میدم وقتی آب از اسیاب افتاد برمیگردم ایران با آی پی امریکا بقیه کارمو انجام میدم.
> 
> ولی بعید میدونم قبول کنن چون کلا بلاک و بنم کردن
> 
> جوری بلاکم کردن انگار مثلا ابوبکر البغدادیو گرفتن.


Listen to the song, Chill down, Try to relax.


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> Listen to the song, Chill down, Try to relax.


That fits you.

Thought a great song from typical crazy americans. Thanks 

ناموسا اینا اوا خواهراشون اسیدیع

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_fold-pictures-9523.php


این یعنی آخرت گوشی


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*این دیگه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

skyshadow said:


> *این دیگه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




who knows 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086333751880105991
they oppress iranians and live like this through money stolen from iran

there should be zero tolerance for this, but unfortunately this corruption is so widespread in this regime that everybody is involved so no one wants to do anything about it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> *این دیگه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


First copying Starfleet emblem and now this , I guess somewhere we have some serious star-trek fanboys 

by the way if you go to Vulkan - Alberta you can find where it come from
















you just need to search the ship serial number

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Hack-Hook said:


> First copying Starfleet emblem and now this , I guess somewhere we have some serious star-trek fanboys
> 
> by the way if you go to Vulkan - Alberta you can find where it come from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just need to search the ship serial number




thanks bro. it was funny


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085968816897691653

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> who knows
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086333751880105991
> they oppress iranians and live like this through money stolen from iran
> 
> there should be zero tolerance for this, but unfortunately this corruption is so widespread in this regime that everybody is involved so no one wants to do anything about it!



Realistically what ? he hired some models or hookers to make a silly childish video ? what does that even prove LOL
Is there corruption in Iran. YES. Is there corruption throughout the world YES. Does Iran have a cultural problem with corruption? YES Do countless other nations yes ? Is corruption rampant but better hidden in the west ? YES Did the Shah & his cronies steal billions of dollars from Iran ? YES Is there corruption among the Mullahs ? YES Is it as bad as the Shah ? That's debatable, you could say YES however keep in mind that during the reign of the Shah the majority of Iranians could not read or write. Do many Iranian elites have money outside of Iran in offshore accounts ? YES Do the rich & elite in the west do the same ? YES Is Iran a stable country ? well relatively now but look at the region! Can you blame the rich & elite in Iran for putting money outside the country? Not really...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

When bedouins haven oil money and forget the poor muslims:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 534247


میشه بفرمائید این شخص کی این سخنان را گفته و کجا اونها چاپ شدن
در ضمن خاتمی چه ربطی به فرجام داشته. و اگر ممکن هست یک.آماری هم درمورد واردات دوران احمدی نژاد با دوران خاتمی بدید تا اونوقت خیلی بهتر بتوانیم در مورد حرامزادگی صحبت کنیم.

در ضمن اون کارخانه ها هم بر اساس اصل بقای مدیران بی لیاقت و فله ای ورشکست شدن که بر اساس معیارهایی به غیر از علم و دانششان به پست مدیریت رسیدند و اگر یک جایی چنان گند میزدن که بوی تعفنش همه جا را می‌گرفت منتقل میشدن به یک پست مدیریت دیگه .


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran has fired a Surface to surface missile at Israel in response to Israel strike on Iranian shipment. Israel responded with a strike against several Iranian installations.

Intresting enough the Missile attack according to IDF was aimed a ski resort in Golan and not any IDF military outpost.

Nonetheless, the Israeli’s claim it was intercepted. Which begs the question what type of missile was used?


----------



## ای ایران

Turkish 'voters'. 

"CHP says there are more than 6,000 registered voters over 100 years old, many of which are supposedly older than the oldest documented living person, currently 116.

It includes 165-year-old Ayse Ekici, allegedly born in 1854, at the time of the Ottoman empire, and registered to vote for the first time his year, CHP said.

Another voter, known only as Zulfu, is supposedly 149. There is also Ayse, said to be 148 years old.

There are also widespread examples of suspiciously large numbers of people registered at a single address, opposition parties say.

*In addition to the 1,000 people reported registered at a single apartment, there are many apparently registered at buildings that are empty, or at construction sites, or on the fifth floor of a four-storey building in one case in Istanbul.*

There are also surprisingly large shifts in voter numbers - one district in Cankiri saw its registered voters grow by 95% in six months."

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-46946282


----------



## mohsen

skyshadow said:


> *این دیگه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


Zionists mocking Iranian.
http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...ople-to-think-they-invented-the-space-shuttle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has fired a Surface to surface missile at Israel in response to Israel strike on Iranian shipment. Israel responded with a strike against several Iranian installations.
> 
> Intresting enough the Missile attack according to IDF was aimed a ski resort in Golan and not any IDF military outpost.
> 
> Nonetheless, the Israeli’s claim it was intercepted. Which begs the question what type of missile was used?









TheImmortal said:


> Iran has fired a Surface to surface missile at Israel in response to Israel strike on Iranian shipment. Israel responded with a strike against several Iranian installations.
> 
> Intresting enough the Missile attack according to IDF was aimed a ski resort in Golan and not any IDF military outpost.
> 
> Nonetheless, the Israeli’s claim it was intercepted. Which begs the question what type of missile was used?







in this video you can see the missiles what type were they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

skyshadow said:


> in this video you can see the missiles what type were they?


first part is iron dome rockets intercepting probably some primitive rocket (some say stray s-200 missile near golan). 

second part is loitering munition/suicide drone attack on syrian buk-m2 or pantsir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

What are these subjects over israel? Do they send any especiall message to israel?


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

^ 

bro...

you post a lot of shit sometimes. come to real world away from UFOs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> ^
> 
> bro...
> 
> you post a lot of shit sometimes. come to real world away from UFOs.


I don’t care for motherfvcking atheists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> I don’t care for motherfvcking atheists.


Lol go find ur UFOs 

too much opium in iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> Lol go find ur UFOs
> 
> too much opium in iran




Mothefcking I didn’t say iran has ufos. I put videos from unknown flying objects over jerusalem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Mothefcking I didn’t say iran has ufos. I put videos from unknown flying objects over jerusalem.


i didnt say you said iran had ufos...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran 3 China 0


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Iran 2 Oman 0


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

یارانه نقدی احمدی نژاد گدا پروری هست و گوشت صد هزار تومانی روحانی نتیجه یارانه جنسی
منتهی یارانه ای که گیر یه عده خاص میاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## mohsen

عطر طبیعی ایرانی برای کسایی که نمیخوان بدنشون رو با سموم شیمیایی پر کنن و پول یامفت هم واسه برندهای خارجی ندارن:
http://taha7.ir/ab7/perfume

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

No mention of the fact that the Rial has recently bounced back against the USD, shedding most of its losses. No mention that the Tehran Stock Exchange is near all time highs as Iranian exporters are having a heyday.

Should Iran slash four zeros from the rial ? so 100,000 Rial would = 10 Rial ?
Considering how volatile Iran's currency has been lately I don't think it would be an intelligent move to print new bills & replace all the old bills. With Iran's economy looking to go into a two year recession, the government should avoid spending $$$ on vanity projects like this.

Isn't 4 zeros too much ? what about 2 zeros ? So that way 100,000 Rial = 1000 Rial ?
Or 3 zeros so 100,000 Rial =100 Rial ?
Personally I think 2 zeros would be alright & I believe that the government should do everything in their power to make sure the Rial doesn't go past 100,000 Rials. I mean of course lower it if possible however do not allow it to go up much more than that. It's a nice round number & at least exporters can work with it.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1068097/iran-news-rial-currency-to-USD-dollar-economy

*Iran crisis: Country could slash four zeros from rial currency as economy plummets*

*https://cryptoiq.co/iran-ready-to-l...s-slashing-four-zeroes-from-iranian-rial-irr/*

*Iran Ready to Launch National Cryptocurrency; Central Bank Proposes Slashing Four Zeroes from Iranian Rial (IRR) *


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Should Iran slash four zeros from the rial ? so 100,000 Rial would = 10 Rial ?
> Considering how volatile Iran's currency has been lately I don't think it would be an intelligent move to print new bills & replace all the old bills. With Iran's economy looking to go into a two year recession, the government should avoid spending $$$ on vanity projects like this.
> 
> Isn't 4 zeros too much ? what about 2 zeros ? So that way 100,000 Rial = 1000 Rial ?
> Or 3 zeros so 100,000 Rial =100 Rial ?
> Personally I think 2 zeros would be alright & I believe that the government should do everything in their power to make sure the Rial doesn't go past 100,000 Rials. I mean of course lower it if possible however do not allow it to go up much more than that. It's a nice round number & at least exporters can work with it.


No, No, No, No,No,No,No not unless inflation rate come down to under 5% even less. otherwise it destroy the economy. just look at other countries experience and see in which countries it was successful and in which countries it miserably failed .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

ناموسا میکس یعنی این 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## skyshadow

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> ناموسا میکس یعنی این
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Yeah but Turkey did it & their economy wasn't completely decimated. I mean when the economy stabilizes, at some point u should get rid of all those zeros right ? Honestly I don't think slashing zero's can directly lead to economic ruin, I mean it's just a number right ? Honestly though for now I believe that Iran should leave it alone, it would just be a waste of money. 



sha ah said:


> No mention of the fact that the Rial has recently bounced back against the USD, shedding most of its losses. No mention that the Tehran Stock Exchange is near all time highs as Iranian exporters are having a heyday.
> 
> Should Iran slash four zeros from the rial ? so 100,000 Rial would = 10 Rial ?
> Considering how volatile Iran's currency has been lately I don't think it would be an intelligent move to print new bills & replace all the old bills. With Iran's economy looking to go into a two year recession, the government should avoid spending $$$ on vanity projects like this.
> 
> Isn't 4 zeros too much ? what about 2 zeros ? So that way 100,000 Rial = 1000 Rial ?
> Or 3 zeros so 100,000 Rial =100 Rial ?
> Personally I think 2 zeros would be alright & I believe that the government should do everything in their power to make sure the Rial doesn't go past 100,000 Rials. I mean of course lower it if possible however do not allow it to go up much more than that. It's a nice round number & at least exporters can work with it.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1068097/iran-news-rial-currency-to-USD-dollar-economy
> 
> *Iran crisis: Country could slash four zeros from rial currency as economy plummets*
> 
> *https://cryptoiq.co/iran-ready-to-l...s-slashing-four-zeroes-from-iranian-rial-irr/*
> 
> *Iran Ready to Launch National Cryptocurrency; Central Bank Proposes Slashing Four Zeroes from Iranian Rial (IRR) *


----------



## mohsen

سردار دلشاد:
!سرعت بالگرد صبا248 حدود 500 کیلومتر بر ساعت هست

نمیدونم صبا یه چیزی زده یا این بابا
8:35 شبکه خبر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Lebanese know saudis as the filthiest people on the planet:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Cthulhu

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Lebanese know saudis as the filthiest people on the planet:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


This is fake news!


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> This is fake news!


No, this is recorded from Lebanese MBC entertaining TV.

How can an entire video be fake!

In addition this video is not that new. it is about 2 years old.


----------



## Cthulhu

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> No, this is recorded from Lebanese MBC entertaining TV.
> 
> How can an entire video be fake!
> 
> In addition this video is not that new. it is about 2 years old.


This video is clearly fake, They likely asked him another question and some guy cut this part of it out and put that fake question in the below.


----------



## mohsen

mohsen said:


> سردار دلشاد:
> !سرعت بالگرد صبا248 حدود 500 کیلومتر بر ساعت هست
> 
> نمیدونم صبا یه چیزی زده یا این بابا
> 8:35 شبکه خبر


جدیدترین تناقض گویی فرماندهان
تیتر امشب

سردار آقادادی:
پهپاد کمان12 دارای 12 ساعت مداومت پروازی است (فقط دو ساعت اختلاف با خبر قبلی)
پانصد کیلومتر برد پرواز دارد (فقط 1500 کیلومتر تفاوت با خبر قبلی)
قابلیت حمل 500 کیلوگرم محموله دارد (فقط 400 کیلو تفاوت)

شایدم روی 500 قفل کردن!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

@mohsen 
well i have nothing to say just like to troll you time to time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

mohsen said:


> جدیدترین تناقض گویی فرماندهان
> تیتر امشب
> 
> سردار آقادادی:
> پهپاد کمان12 دارای 12 ساعت مداومت پروازی است (فقط دو ساعت اختلاف با خبر قبلی)
> پانصد کیلومتر برد پرواز دارد (فقط 1500 کیلومتر تفاوت با خبر قبلی)
> قابلیت حمل 500 کیلوگرم محموله دارد (فقط 400 کیلو تفاوت)
> 
> شایدم روی 500 قفل کردن!


خوب توجه داشته باش که یک جا گفتند 1000 کیلومتر و 200 کیلو مواد منفجر و بعد گفتند 500 کیلومتر و 400 کیلو مواد منفجره یه جورایی هم درست میشه با افزایش وزن سلاح مداومت پروازی هم طبیعتا پایین میاد


----------



## mohsen

skyshadow said:


> خوب توجه داشته باش که یک جا گفتند 1000 کیلومتر و 200 کیلو مواد منفجر و بعد گفتند 500 کیلومتر و 400 کیلو مواد منفجره یه جورایی هم درست میشه با افزایش وزن سلاح مداومت پروازی هم طبیعتا پایین میاد


وقتی میگن حداکثر وزن برخاست 450 کیلو هست، پس یعنی موتور داره حداکثر زورش رو میزنه و پهپاد با وزن بیشتر توان بلند شدن نداره که حالا بخواد بردش کم یا زیاد شه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

حقایقی جالب درباره ی آب زمزم:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


*اشاره ی قرآن کریم به تعداد کروموزوم های زنبور عسل:*

پس از اشارات قرآن به تعداد کروموزم های انسان در سوره نجم، رابطه ی زیبای تعداد کروموزوم های زنبور عسل با سوره هم نام آنها هم قابل تامل می باشد.
در تمام حیوانات، تعداد کروموزوم های حیوان نر و ماده برابر است و زنبور عسل تنها حیوانی است که ساختار کروموزومی آن با سایر حیوانات متفاوت است زیرا زنبور ماده ۱۶ جفت کروموزوم دارد در حالی که زنبور نر ۱۶ تک کروموزوم دارد و جالب است که شانزدهمین سوره قرآن به نام زنبور عسل(نحل) نام گذاری شده است.

زنبور های عسل دارای دو معده یا شکم یکی برای غذا و آب و دیگری برای ذخیره سازی شهد و عسل هستند که تحت عنوان honey stomcach معروف است،یکی از معده های جاندار برای هضم شهد گل ها و مواد غذایی بکار می رود،و یک معده خاص جاندار برای ذخیره سازی شهد تا کندو بکار می رود.[۱][۲]







*در سوره نحل آیه ۶۹ نوشته شده است:*

ثُمَّ کُلِی مِنْ کُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ فَاسْلُکِی سُبُلَ رَبِّکِ ذُلُلًا یَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِیهِ شِفَاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ إِنَّ فِی ذَلِکَ لَآیَةً لِقَوْمٍ یَتَفَکَّرُونَ ﴿۶۹﴾
سپس از همه میوه‏ها بخور و راه پروردگارت را فرمانبردارانه بپوى، از شکمهاى آنها شهدى رنگارنگ مى‏تراود که در آن شفاى مردمان است، در این براى اندیشه‏وران مایه عبرتى است

ایده این مطلب توسط کاربر خدایم اینجاست از خوانندگان تارنما داده شده است با تشکر و با آرزوی موفقیت برای این شخص از درگاه الهی اگر ایده ی جدیدی در باره آیات قرآن دارید آن را با ما در میان بگذارید تا بصورت مطلب در بیاوریم.


*معجزه ی ابجد و علمی آهن در قرآن کریم:*

چرا حدید سوره 57 قرآن است؟ چرا سوره حدید 29 آیه دارد؟ چرا کلمه آهن (حدید) در آیه 25 سوره حدید آمده است؟

قبل از آغاز بحث چند اصطلاح شیمی را تعریف می کنیم:

عدد جرمی : به مجموع تعداد پروتونها و نوترونهای هر اتم گفته می شود.

ابزوتوپ :به اتمهایی از یک عنصر که فقط جرمهای متفاوت دارند، گفته می شود.

یون : هر ذره ای که دارای بار الکتریکی مثبت یا منفی باشد.

سومین انرژی یونیزاسیون : مقدار انرژی لازم برای جدا کردن سومین الکترون از اتم است که معمولاً با واحد کیلو ژول بر مول بیان می شود.

آهن در قرآن :عنصر آهن در علوم تجربی با علامت اختصاری Fe نشان داده میشود و دارای 26 پروتون و 26 الکترون است. البته تعدادی نوترون نیز دارد. 

در عربی به آهن، « حدید » گفته می شود که به حروف ابجد معادل 26 است.

حدید ( به حروف ابجد ) ح : 8 د:4 ی :10 د:4 جمع آن ها 26

در عین حال، 26 عدد اتمی آهن است و بیانگر تعداد پروتونهای هسته ای اتم آهن است و تعداد الکترونهای موجود در اتم آهن. تعداد پروتون ها = 26 و تعداد الکترون ها = 26

هم چنین سوره حدید، سوره شماره 57 قرآن است و 57 عدد جرمی یکی از ایزوتوپهای پایدار آهن است.

حال اگر 57 ( شماره سوره حدید و عدد جرمی آهن ) را از 26 ( حدید به حروف ابجد و عدد اتمی آهن ) کم کنیم به عدد 31 خواهیم رسید :31 =26-57

و 31 تعداد نوترونها در ایزوتوپ آهن با عدد جرمی 57 است.

کلمه ی آهن در آیه 25 از سوره 57 قرار دارد و تعداد کل آیه ها در سوره حدید برابر 29 است. اگر این دو را از هم کم کنیم ،4 =25-29

۱- عدد۴ تعداد ایزوتوپهای پایدار آهن است. ۲- هم چنین عدد ۴، تعداد لایه های اصلی الکترونی در اتم آهن است.

انرژی یونیزاسیون آهن:برابر با ۲۹۵۷ کیلوژول بر مول است.

اگر 29 ( تعداد آیه های سوره حدید ) و 57 ( شماره سوره حدید ) را به دنبال هم بیاوریم، به سومین انرژی یونیزاسیون آهن ( ۲۹۵۷ کیلو ژول بر مول ) خواهیم رسید یعنی برای جدا کردن سومین الکترون آهن و رسیدن به یون پایدار آهن، مقدار 2957 کیلو ژول بر مول انرژی لازم است

www.najvayebaran90.blogfa.com/post/33
www.bavarbaran.ir/ejaz/اعجاز-عددی-قرآن-در-سوره-حدید-2
www.alvadossadegh.com/fa/vijhe-13/167-الحدید-آهن.html


حدید = ۲۶

الحدید = ۵۷

نحل (ابجد صغیر) = ۱۶

محاسبه گر ابجد:
https://calc.worldi.ir/online-abjad-calculator/

شیطان = ۲۲
عمر = ۲۲
الضال = ۲۲

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran - Spain :






Iran - Portugal :


----------



## Aramagedon

Iraniran sports under Rouhani management:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## SALMAN F

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Lebanese know saudis as the filthiest people on the planet:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


This completely fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> This completely fake


Anyway nice art of work. 
———————


Iran - China [3:0] :


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## WinterNights

@Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ 

Dadash, telegrame soheil ro dari? Telegram jadid dorost kardam va contacthamo gom kardam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

WinterNights said:


> @Ziggurat “TepeSialk“
> 
> Dadash, telegrame soheil ro dari? Telegram jadid dorost kardam va contacthamo gom kardam.


Na dadash telegram soheil nadaram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The real face of jew worshipper filthy Suad satan worshipper Zionists :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092387302712721409
any guess what could be on board?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Draco.IMF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092387302712721409
> any guess what could be on board?


Meat


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

These days France is like a war torn country:

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...lding-fire-kills-7-injures-28-others-in-paris

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...akery-causes-massive-explosion-in-paris-video


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

An Afghan child and Iranian police:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Apparently calling another user khar is against the rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> Apparently calling another user khar is against the rules.


Glad to see you`re back PG,I was worried they might`ve given you a 6 month ban like they did to that really cool and knowledgeable poster fafnir......,I wonder what hes doing these days?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Sineva said:


> Glad to see you`re back PG,I was worried they might`ve given you a 6 month ban like they did to that really cool and knowledgeable poster fafnir......,I wonder what hes doing these days?


Thank you, a lot happened since I left, some fantastic achievements!! 

(Khorramshahr-2 is a game changer!)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

Yesterday was a important day for Iranians, this time not militarily:

Ancient DNA has shown that Italians and their culture came from Iran.
Europeans for long tried to tie Romans and Italians, especially their culture to themselves but they were like South Italians, not north Italians.
Before that nothing was known (or held back) about Italy and Romans.

We knew that this was the case for Greeks but now as the Italians have joined them it shows how central Iran was for European culture. Like a destiny the source of that genetic link centers in Iran, also today.
The claim of the Shahnameh was correct after all... Iranians knew that Romans and Greeks were their relatives that went to the west.

There will be still some fights about this, basically all Europeans will try to downplay this but the truth has been uncovered and will slowly spread. Almost all other Europeans have some Iranian ancestry as well but not as direct as Greeks and Italians.
Expect to hear more about this in 2019 and later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepasgozar

PeeD said:


> Yesterday was a important day for Iranians, this time not militarily:
> 
> Ancient DNA has shown that Italians and their culture came from Iran.
> Europeans for long tried to tie Romans and Italians, especially their culture to themselves but they were like South Italians, not north Italians.
> Before that nothing was known (or held back) about Italy and Romans.
> 
> We knew that this was the case for Greeks but now as the Italians have joined them it shows how central Iran was for European culture. Like a destiny the source of that genetic link centers in Iran, also today.
> The claim of the Shahnameh was correct after all... Iranians knew that Romans and Greeks were their relatives that went to the west.
> 
> There will be still some fights about this, basically all Europeans will try to downplay this but the truth has been uncovered and will slowly spread. Almost all other Europeans have some Iranian ancestry as well but not as direct as Greeks and Italians.
> Expect to hear more about this in 2019 and later.



Link brotha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> Thank you, a lot happened since I left, some fantastic achievements!!
> 
> (Khorramshahr-2 is a game changer!)


Dont forget the cruise missile,the combination of a large ballistic and cruise missile arsenal is a nightmare for the gulfies,israelis and us forces in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

PeeD said:


> Yesterday was a important day for Iranians, this time not militarily:
> 
> Ancient DNA has shown that Italians and their culture came from Iran.
> Europeans for long tried to tie Romans and Italians, especially their culture to themselves but they were like South Italians, not north Italians.
> Before that nothing was known (or held back) about Italy and Romans.
> 
> We knew that this was the case for Greeks but now as the Italians have joined them it shows how central Iran was for European culture. Like a destiny the source of that genetic link centers in Iran, also today.
> The claim of the Shahnameh was correct after all... Iranians knew that Romans and Greeks were their relatives that went to the west.
> 
> There will be still some fights about this, basically all Europeans will try to downplay this but the truth has been uncovered and will slowly spread. Almost all other Europeans have some Iranian ancestry as well but not as direct as Greeks and Italians.
> Expect to hear more about this in 2019 and later.


Well they say people of troy are the ones who Romans originated from and certainly those people were not Greek.


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Sineva said:


> Dont forget the cruise missile,the combination of a large ballistic and cruise missile arsenal is a nightmare for the gulfies,israelis and us forces in the region.


Yep, mentioned that elsewhere, but people (incorrectly) assumed Soumar LACM with 2500km range was already working, so from that sense it wasn't as big news as a 2000km 1500kg payload BM!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

*Iran: Shah-era foreign minister talks about current Iran*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 538283


probably they poisoned the deceased and feared he/she come back for revenge


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095297915600453632
First the tortured prisoner denouncing Trump and now this...

When will the world learn that no matter how much Iranians hate this regime, Iranians hate interference more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Japan:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Japan:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Just like Tehran BRT in busy time.
But in case of Tehran brat there is no one to help close the door and the passenger themselves must somehow close the door.


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091329184876691457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

کوروش بزرگ در کلام استاد رائفی پور:

کیفیت پایین:
http://dl1.yek73.com/d/6249187/Ostad Raefipour-Masih Montazere Mahdi-97.10.04-Mashhad-24kb.mp3 
کیفیت بالا:
http://dl1.yek73.com/d/6249212/Ostad Raefipour-Masih Montazere Mahdi-97.10.04-Mashhad-80kb.mp3 

۱۳۹۷/۱۰/۴ مشهد مقدس


----------



## N_Al40

Come, we are ready...

https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/P...ncing-common-interest-of-war-with-Iran-580591

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

این یارو میخاد شاه مملکت بشه 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

N_Al40 said:


> Come, we are ready...
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/P...ncing-common-interest-of-war-with-Iran-580591


Just one more reason to give these fvkers the finger

The question of course is which finger to give them exactly?





Is it both perhaps?




Or perhaps just this one?




Or maybe this one might do the trick....?

You know I really cant decide.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/20-m...ide-attack-in-countrys-southeast-fars.601764/

Rip. Revenge will be taken


----------



## skyshadow

*Former Air Force Intelligence Agent Charged With Spying for Iran*

The indictment said she communicated frequently with Ms. Hashemi, who is identified as “Individual A.” She told Ms. Hashemi the work she had done for the Air Force was “evil.” She also talked about exposing a secret program and “do like Snowden,” a reference to Edward J. Snowden, a former National Security Agency contractor who stole sensitive documents and gave them to journalists.

*Investigators also said she provided the Iranians with secret details about American intelligence operations. She is believed to still be in Iran.*
*
She helped manage the same highly classified program involving informants working against Iran.
but any programs she gained access to while in the Air Force would probably have been considered compromised. She also worked closely with the F.B.I. on counterintelligence matters, and she knew the identities of Iranian informants whom the American intelligence agencies were using.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/13/world/middleeast/air-force-monica-elfriede-witt-iran.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

چه حالی میده چند روز قبل از ولنتاین با جی افت کات کنی تا دو هفته بعدشم قهر باشی 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



skyshadow said:


> *Former Air Force Intelligence Agent Charged With Spying for Iran*
> 
> The indictment said she communicated frequently with Ms. Hashemi, who is identified as “Individual A.” She told Ms. Hashemi the work she had done for the Air Force was “evil.” She also talked about exposing a secret program and “do like Snowden,” a reference to Edward J. Snowden, a former National Security Agency contractor who stole sensitive documents and gave them to journalists.
> 
> *Investigators also said she provided the Iranians with secret details about American intelligence operations. She is believed to still be in Iran.
> 
> She helped manage the same highly classified program involving informants working against Iran.
> but any programs she gained access to while in the Air Force would probably have been considered compromised. She also worked closely with the F.B.I. on counterintelligence matters, and she knew the identities of Iranian informants whom the American intelligence agencies were using.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/13/world/middleeast/air-force-monica-elfriede-witt-iran.html*




Yes we have spies even in the US  ::power::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> چه حالی میده چند روز قبل از ولنتاین با جی افت کات کنی تا دو هفته بعدشم قهر باشی
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have spies even in the US  ::power::


Not a great achievement everyone has some spies in USA even Isis have spies there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> چه حالی میده چند روز قبل از ولنتاین با جی افت کات کنی تا دو هفته بعدشم قهر باشی
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have spies even in the US  ::power::


lol 250 gram g-f

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> Not a great achievement everyone has some spies in USA even Isis have spies there.


Who talked to you? Please pi$$$ off man.



SubWater said:


> lol 250 gram g-f


Yeah that's the great point


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Who talked to you? Please pi$$$ off man.
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the great point


That's pitfalls of posting in public forums . you must practice tolerance.

By the way each public forum have ignor feature that you can use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> That's pitfalls of posting in public forums . you must practice tolerance.
> 
> By the way each public forum have ignor feature that you can use.


In this forum you have nothing to write other than disappointing and negative posts. You're not a normal person in my view. You try to find only negative in everything and ignore positive points. You have quoted me for many times but I didn't reply u back. Now please don't quote me or next time I'll say "please pi$$ off".


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> In this forum you have nothing to write other than disappointing and negative posts. You're not a normal person in my view. You try to find only negative in everything and ignore positive points. You have quoted me for many times but I didn't reply u back. Now please don't quote me or next time I'll say "please pi$$ off".


Use ignore feature


----------



## Aramagedon

Pi$$$$ off.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Pi$$$$ off.


Whatever. I'll comment on every post that I feel like.
If you feel I'm impolite or harassing you or my post break any of forums rules why not complain to the moderators.
It's like society its better to go to police and judiciary system to resolve disagreements rather than picking up weapons and attacking each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> Whatever. I'll comment on every post that I feel like.
> If you feel I'm impolite or harassing you or my post break any of forums rules why not complain to the moderators.
> It's like society its better to go to police and judiciary system to resolve disagreements rather than picking up weapons and attacking each other.


whilst I don't quote u be a good man and don't quote me.


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## skyshadow

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/15/us/politics/monica-elfriede-witt-air-force.html


One former senior intelligence official who discussed the case publicly, Douglas H. Wise, said that by the time he took over as deputy director of the Defense Intelligence Agency, a year after Ms. Witt’s defection, American authorities were bracing for the worst.
*
“We knew this was going to end badly,” Mr. Wise said. “On a scale of one to 10, I believed she was a seven or eight in terms of the potential for doing damage to the United States.”*

*But former officials involved in the damage assessments of Ms. Witt say that, if anything, the indictment plays down the damage that the former counterintelligence agent did, perhaps to prevent further compromise of individuals or operations*


----------



## haman10

@Mentee






here, a rose for you. don't take it personal, we've lost soldiers and we're angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mentee

haman10 said:


> @Mentee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here, a rose for you. don't take it personal, we've lost soldiers and we're angry.


That's so sweet of you bro  
May those fallen heroes rest in peace and love you too, hope sanity prevails on both sides

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

We lost soildrs, and Napakestan got paid by the Arabs.... whats been taken by blood has to be repaid by blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Raghfarm007 said:


> We lost soildrs, and Napakestan got paid by the Arabs.... whats been taken by blood has to be repaid by blood.


We should put pressure on Pakistan and when they threaten us , we should use it as an excuse and make nukes !!!!

And which idiot said : " Iran don't need nukes " .... !/?

we should arm ourselves with nukes or others ( especially our beloved neighbors ) will butcher us ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

OldTwilight said:


> we should arm ourselves with nukes


*۱۰/۰۲/۲۰۱۹ *
*احمد خاتمی: ایران فرمول ساخت بمب اتمی را دارد *
https://fa.euronews.com/2019/02/10/ahmad-khatami-iran-power-nuclear-bomb-missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1096871202516279301

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

LOL.... nukes are 70 year old technology.... you think in 70 years, they havent come up with more powerful weapons?!

And yes.... missile ISI head quarters. They will do nothing in responce... they cant. They are too poor and weak.
Iran has been too nice to these ex_Hindoos... these creatures only undrestand force. Study how the English ruled over them through brute force. Kill a bunch of them, and they will fear you and kiss your feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Raghfarm007 said:


> LOL.... nukes are 70 year old technology.... you think in 70 years, they havent come up with more powerful weapons?!



So why we shouldn't have 70 years old weapon !? well , having stronger weapon doesn't matter because nukes are strong enough to be wary about them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Nukes are old technology...
New weapons you never hear about.


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## sha ah

Are you trying to be funny or what... you're not being serious are you ? 



Raghfarm007 said:


> Nukes are old technology...
> New weapons you never hear about.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Arab and Pakistan's(?) new best friends!


----------



## Cthulhu

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Arab and Pakistan's(?) new best friends!


So?


----------



## Cthulhu

پسر گیر عجب ک** خولایی افتادیم
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/saudi-crown-prince-mbs-arrives-in-india.602837/#post-11185427


----------



## Aramagedon

@CamelGuy

Since 2007 1.7 million Iraqis have been died by your sunni extremist & wahhabi brethren and I wonder you call another country shithole

In HDI ranking your country is ranked 120 and Iran is ranked 60.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 540486
> 
> 
> @CamelGuy
> 
> Since 2007 1.7 million Iraqis have been died by your sunni extremist & wahhabi brethren and I wonder you call another country shithole
> 
> In HDI ranking your country is ranked 120 and Iran is ranked 60.



Which part do you disagree with, Iran is spreading cancer in Iraq is what I said.

Shithole refers to the fact that he glorifies IRI policies whilst living in the Netherlands that he prefers.


----------



## Aramagedon

CamelGuy said:


> Which part do you disagree with, Iran is spreading cancer in Iraq is what I said.
> 
> Shithole refers to the fact that he glorifies IRI policies whilst living in the Netherlands that he prefers.





Iran doesn't promote Wahhabism and suicide terrorism like Pgcc dogs and some of Sunni countries nor it makes Wahhabi terrorist organizations like Americans nor it attacks other countries for 9/11 theatre.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Iran doesn't promote Wahhabism and suicide terrorism like Pgcc dogs and some of Sunni countries nor it makes Wahhabi terrorist organizations like Americans nor it attacks other countries for 9/11 theatre.



How does that make Iranian interference based on its results positive, it doesn't and don't try to convince me of something as idiotic as that. Iranian interference in Iraq has been cancerous in every aspect since 2003.


----------



## Aramagedon

CamelGuy said:


> How does that make Iranian interference based on its results positive, it doesn't and don't try to convince me of something as idiotic as that. Iranian interference in Iraq has been cancerous in every aspect since 2003.





Iran should develop its influence and make its empire where its needed. Being under rule of Persian empire is better than being under rule of Arab Wahhabi dogs.

We're born as Persians and we seek for rebuild our empire where its needed.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Iran should develop its influence and make its empire where its needed. Being under rule of Persian empire is better than being under rule of Arab Wahhabi dogs.



Living in the past?

Like delusional Islam golden-era and Ottoman wannabes. That's all gone. 16 years of Iranian influence post-Saddam has been cancerous so far so no thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

CamelGuy said:


> Living in the past?
> 
> Like delusional Islam golden-era and Ottoman wannabes. That's all gone.


I was kidding. However the fact remains being under influence of Shia Iranians is better than being under influence of mindless Wahhabi dogs who know Shias as infidels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> I was kidding. However the fact remains being under influence of Shia Iranians is better than being under influence of mindless Wahhabi dogs who know Shias as infidels.



Saudi has little foothold in Iraq, little influence. We don't need your meddling either, however IRI is unable to let go of that. All i'm saying is that Khamenei has spread filth in the country, seems unclear to some people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

CamelGuy said:


> Saudi has little foothold in Iraq, little influence. We don't need your meddling either, however IRI is unable to let go of that. All i'm saying is that Khamenei has spread filth in the country, seems unclear to some people.


Whatever spreads our empire is a good thing. Even if regime change we'll go back to our neighbouring countries and spread our regime. This is how we have aged during history.


----------



## Kastor

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Whatever spreads our empire is a good thing. Even if regime change we'll go back to our neighbouring countries and spread our regime. This is how we have aged during history.


I'm not sure if you're joking or what, but Iran is not in the empire building game. We have allies and proxies that are vital to keep the West and Israel in check and prevent them from overrunning the whole region. It's an ideological struggle that we are losing, the only winners are corrupt sheiks and arms dealers. What did ISIS do, except kill muslims and destroy 2 countries? Thanks to our Saudi and UAE friends who funded them. Iraq and Syria were the only 2 countries besides Iran that was not safely in their orbit,sSo they funded their destruction. Iran and its allies are struggling to keep the enemies at bay not build empires. The West already has puppet governments in UAE, S.A., Bahrain, Qatar, Egypt and even Algeria and Jordan are subservient to the them. I don't even think Iran can hold this wall up any longer, they've paid the price for standing up to the America and it's allies, 40 years of lost oil revenue and growth. I think it's a lost cause due to too much corruption and stupidity in our region. This is an ideological battle not empire building.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Kastor said:


> I'm not sure if you're joking or what, but Iran is not in the empire building game. We have allies and proxies that are vital to keep the West and Israel in check and prevent them from overrunning the whole region. It's an ideological struggle that we are losing, the only winners are corrupt sheiks and arms dealers. What did ISIS do, except kill muslims and destroy 2 countries? Thanks to our Saudi and UAE friends who funded them. Iraq and Syria were the only 2 countries besides Iran that was not safely in their orbit,sSo they funded their destruction. Iran and its allies are struggling to keep the enemies at bay not build empires. The West already has puppet governments in UAE, S.A., Bahrain, Qatar, Egypt and even Algeria and Jordan are subservient to the them. I don't even think Iran can hold this wall up any longer, they've paid the price for standing up to the America and it's allies, 40 years of lost oil revenue and growth. I think it's a lost cause due to too much corruption and stupidity in our region. This is an ideological battle not empire building.


An Iranian should never think
passively.

We are in our region, historically this region Aka West Asia belongs to Iran.

In west Asia aka greater Iran we had Achaemenid empire, Parthian empire, Sassanid empire, Seljuk empire, Safavid empire, Afsharid empire, etc ...

It doesn’t matter which regime is in power. An Iranian should always think about his her ancient empire. We have way more influence compared to our former regimes such as Qajar and Pahlavi. The key here is religious and brothership between muslims something that Islamic republic has invented and has closen us to our ancient empires...

Americans (a fake 150 years old country, children of british & french who have made their country over blood of millions Indians from 12,000 miles further) have yankee bases (we’ve stored enough missiles) all around us they have puppet countries around us but we as Iranians should never surrender. I fully praise Islamic Republic for whatever they are doing in our region. We Iranians don’t need to be passively nor be dumbasses like dictator regimes in our region who can make nothing without foreigners and only buy American fancy toys with high price.

I can continue my words for many lines but the most important thing is: an Iranian should always think about his her ancient empire Because this region belongs to us and we as Iranians deserve to revive our former empires.


----------



## Kastor

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> An Iranian should never think
> passively.
> 
> We are in our region, historically this region Aka West Asia belongs to Iran.
> 
> In west Asia aka greater Iran we had Achaemenid empire, Parthian empire, Sassanid empire, Seljuk empire, Safavid empire, Afsharid empire, etc ...
> 
> It doesn’t matter which regime is in power. An Iranian should always think about his her ancient empire. We have way more influence compared to our former regimes such as Qajar and Pahlavi. The key here is religious and brothership between muslims something that Islamic republic has invented and has closen us to our ancient empires...
> 
> Americans (a fake 150 years old country, children of british & french who have made their country over blood of millions Indians from 12,000 miles further) have yankee bases (we’ve stored enough missiles) all around us they have puppet countries around us but we as Iranians should never surrender. I fully praise Islamic Republic for whatever they are doing in our region. We Iranians don’t need to be passively nor be dumbasses like dictator regimes in our region who can make nothing without foreigners and only buy American fancy toys with high price.
> 
> I can continue my words for many lines but the most important thing is: an Iranian should always think about his her ancient empire Because this region belongs to us and we as Iranians deserve to revive our former empires.


It's not thinking passively, it's realistic. The world has changed, we don't own any country except ours, this kind of romanticism about Iran is not going to get us anywhere. We need to play our strength which a smart, educated population with a great affinity for their homeland. We've endured much hardship due to amateur leadership and hell bent ideological nonsense. We need to focus within and rebuild our country before the Arabs pass us by.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## WinterNights

We need more of these desalinations plants. We can go from where we are now to exporter of water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterNights




----------



## SALMAN F

@Shapur Zol Aktaf welcome back I opened thread about the shameless thieves who are beyond shame about the persian peot nizami but I didn’t find it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

WinterNights said:


> We need more of these desalinations plants. We can go from where we are now to exporter of water.




EXCELLENT. I hope this will help Iran avoid droughts for years to come. Realistically though, the government should be encouraging people & giving out information pamphlets on how to store water in the winter for the summer months. It only makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

اسلام ۱۴۰۰ سال پیش گفت گناه کبیره هست:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> اسلام ۱۴۰۰ سال پیش گفت گناه کبیره هست:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 543908


Com on, do you knew prevalence of brain tumor and prevalence of masturbation in both male and female .
By the way do you have the video of him say that . I'm interested in that as because of my profession sometimes I have to give my opinion on the matter and as of knew medical community believe it don't have long lasting side effect . we even recommend it in cases like prosthat infection.


----------



## mohsen

Guys did you know the private (incognito) mode in Firefox or Chrome sends the address of every page which you visit (alongside an ID) to google (C.I.A) so that you wouldn't get infected with viruses?!

Private mode!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Guys did you know the private (incognito) mode in Firefox or Chrome sends the address of every page which you visit (alongside an ID) to google (C.I.A) so that you wouldn't get infected with viruses?!
> 
> Private mode!


the mainstream browser also tends to do that when you are not in incognito mode , sadly people are not really aware of what the use of that incognito mode is , it supposed to clear the trace of anything you do in your PC but it won't protect you from the people who want to spy on you. for that you need some security oriented browser , but be warned they really limit your action and don't have many feature of main stream browser and they only protect you until you didn't install any extension or plugins and please , please disable Javascripts if you want to be private
its a research by university of Chicago that shows the degree of danger here


> More than half of 460 people surveyed by University of Chicago researchers thought an incognito window would block Google from recording their search history even if they were logged into their Google account. More than 40 percent of respondents believed the tool would hide their location from websites they visited. And more than one-third believed incognito mode would shield their web browsing from an employer.
> 
> None of that is true.


----------



## zartosht

Iranian government subsidizing Hajj. 

open question for religious Iranians: 

if you truly believe in god. What is more important, helping out so many in need. Or receiving state subsidies to go on pilgrimages that directly enrichs irans biggest enemies. and even funds the war on the Yemeni people. 

would it not be more appropriate to spend that money helping the needy at home? this money directly goes into the pockets of the MBS government. if yazid was occupying the kabaa, would you still be enriching his tyrannical regime to go on pilgramages? 

in any event whatever anyones opinion is. it is absolutely outrageous that the Iranian government is spending scarce foreign currency to subsidize hajj pilgramges. if people still want to go, the least we can ask is they use their own money. 

https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...age-subsidy-foreign-exchange-cheap-rates.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

zartosht said:


> Iranian government subsidizing Hajj.
> 
> open question for religious Iranians:
> 
> if you truly believe in god. What is more important, helping out so many in need. Or receiving state subsidies to go on pilgrimages that directly enrichs irans biggest enemies. and even funds the war on the Yemeni people.
> 
> would it not be more appropriate to spend that money helping the needy at home? this money directly goes into the pockets of the MBS government. if yazid was occupying the kabaa, would you still be enriching his tyrannical regime to go on pilgramages?
> 
> in any event whatever anyones opinion is. it is absolutely outrageous that the Iranian government is spending scarce foreign currency to subsidize hajj pilgramges. if people still want to go, the least we can ask is they use their own money.
> 
> https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...age-subsidy-foreign-exchange-cheap-rates.html




I really agree with you that we must help the poor, but Hajj is one of the five things a Muslim has to do once in his life when he has the ability and the money for the trip. This is not optional, its obligatory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> I really agree with you that we must help the poor, but Hajj is one of the five things a Muslim has to do once in his life when he has the ability and the money for the trip. This is not optional, its obligatory.


The point is it must be done when you have financial ability . subsidising it in the current economic situation is the part that is not according to Islamic teaching.
Honestly I believe till there is one hungry person in all of iran spending national resources on subsidising any sort of piligrims is against the spirit of religion.if anybody wants to go to pilgrimage must do it by his own means not using national resources specially when we are at war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Hack-Hook said:


> The point is it must be done when you have financial ability . subsidising it in the current economic situation is the part that is not according to Islamic teaching.
> Honestly I believe till there is one hungry person in all of iran spending national resources on subsidising any sort of piligrims is against the spirit of religion.if anybody wants to go to pilgrimage must do it by his own means not using national resources specially when we are at war.


agreed


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

سه پیجشو حتما ببینید :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

yavar said:


>


Great news!


----------



## SALMAN F

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Great news!


Why do many Iranian members post videos of this omid scumbag?!



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> An Iranian should never think
> passively.
> 
> We are in our region, historically this region Aka West Asia belongs to Iran.
> 
> In west Asia aka greater Iran we had Achaemenid empire, Parthian empire, Sassanid empire, Seljuk empire, Safavid empire, Afsharid empire, etc ...
> 
> It doesn’t matter which regime is in power. An Iranian should always think about his her ancient empire. We have way more influence compared to our former regimes such as Qajar and Pahlavi. The key here is religious and brothership between muslims something that Islamic republic has invented and has closen us to our ancient empires...
> 
> Americans (a fake 150 years old country, children of british & french who have made their country over blood of millions Indians from 12,000 miles further) have yankee bases (we’ve stored enough missiles) all around us they have puppet countries around us but we as Iranians should never surrender. I fully praise Islamic Republic for whatever they are doing in our region. We Iranians don’t need to be passively nor be dumbasses like dictator regimes in our region who can make nothing without foreigners and only buy American fancy toys with high price.
> 
> I can continue my words for many lines but the most important thing is: an Iranian should always think about his her ancient empire Because this region belongs to us and we as Iranians deserve to revive our former empires.


Why do you post videos of anti Islam and IRI like omid the scumbag?!


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> سه پیجشو حتما ببینید :
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Iran khodro and sepia and the rest of ....... Khodro are not only stealing from people but also bottle their blood and it's strange for you they don't want any domestic design ? Don't you know how much they gain by copying foreign design .
It's right it don't have any economic benefit to use iranian design but not for people it has no economic benefit for the pocket of those death-trap maker managers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SALMAN F said:


> Why do many Iranian members post videos of this omid scumbag?!
> 
> 
> Why do you post videos of anti Islam and IRI like omid the scumbag?!


After posting it I regreted but it was late to edit and I got banned because of insulting to some nationally. But it is not only me posted videos from him, a religious person like Mohsen posted a video from him aswell as (mocking him). It doesn’t matter what he says from his empty head cause he gives good information about geopolitics and military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

SALMAN F said:


> Why do many Iranian members post videos of this omid scumbag?!
> 
> 
> Why do you post videos of anti Islam and IRI like omid the scumbag?!



I post his material because I find him to be fair in his assessment of Geopolitics regarding Iran and the region. He is a Nationalist and against Islamic rule but unlike the rest of the opposition he is actually pro IRGC as seen in the video I just posted from him and he recognises that if the Islamic Republic was to be overthrown it would mean that Iran would be Balkanized by the Zionists who he correctly sees as being Iran's biggest enemy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scythian500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

The Pakistan obsession is strong with this one ^^


----------



## skyshadow

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...leimani-awarded-iran-s-highest-military-order

*General Soleimani Awarded Iran’s Highest Military Order*

*General Soleimani is the first Iranian military official to receive the order after the 1979 Islamic Revolution.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

a move in right direction .
before this on average each day around 7000 Iphone would have been activated in Iran but in last 5 day each day 70000 Iphone have been turned off.
https://linkdoni.soft98.ir/link-17376.html



> آذری جهرمی آماری را منتشر کرده است که نشان می‌دهد علاقه‌مندی به گوشی‌های آیفون بعد از این تحریمِ اخیر، شدیداً کاهش یافته است. گویا تا پیش از این ماجرا به صورت روزانه 7 هزار گوشی آیفون در شبکه رجیستر می‌شدند اما پس از تحریم‌ها، تنها در 5 روز گذشته، نه تنها 7 هزار گوشی رجیستر نشده‌اند، بلکه روزانه 70 هزار گوشی فعال داخل شبکه هم خاموش شده است.
> 
> این نخستین باری نیست که اپل ایران را تحریم کرده است، یک تحریم گسترده دیگر هم مربوط به سال 89 بوده است اما در آن زمان ایرانی‌ها گوشی‌های آیفون خود را خاموش نکردند و عملاً تحریم اپل در آن زمان باعث از دست رفتن سهم بازار این گوشی در ایران نشد اما این بار داستان کاملاً فرق دارد و این مسئله نشان می‌دهد که دیگر اپل و آیفون‌هایش در بین ایرانی‌ها آن‌قدرها طرفدار ندارد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iranians should actively boycott brands like Apple & Nike. IMO Iran's government should ban these shitty brands from the country all together. For the most part, they're just overpriced American junk. 



Hack-Hook said:


> a move in right direction .
> before this on average each day around 7000 Iphone would have been activated in Iran but in last 5 day each day 70000 Iphone have been turned off.
> https://linkdoni.soft98.ir/link-17376.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Iranians should actively boycott brands like Apple & Nike. IMO Iran's government should ban these shitty brands from the country all together. For the most part, they're just overpriced American junk.


banning them is not the answer, you do that and every one cry oppressing dictators, its people who must open their eye . in this case also I doubt people really matured . is because they cant use any necessary app that they made this decision . sadly many people still don't respect themselves .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Aramagedon

Security in middle of a Hell:


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

@mohammad45 "@Persian Gulf 1906 Dude, are you a Jew?" 

this is a very stupid and bigoted question. there is something wrong with jews? 

i am 100% persian and not religious at all, but if you have a problem with the 10,000 iranian jews who have lived in iran for thousands of years then you should tell them.


----------



## Muhammed45

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> @mohammad45 "@Persian Gulf 1906 Dude, are you a Jew?"
> 
> this is a very stupid and bigoted question. there is something wrong with jews?
> 
> i am 100% persian and not religious at all, but if you have a problem with the 10,000 iranian jews who have lived in iran for thousands of years then you should tell them.


Nope i have no problem with Jews. Just asking out of curiosity. 

What is your view on Israel?


----------



## Aramagedon

فریب بزرگ دولت روحانی سر ایران:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## yavar




----------



## aryobarzan

*ELIJAH J. MAGNIER: “IRAN UPSTAGES THE US IN IRAQ”*


88 22 0 Share0 0 


110 Donate


_Written by *Elijah J. Magnier* – @*ejmalrai*; Originally appeared at *his blog*_

Iranian President Hassan Rouhani is visiting Iraq for three days, leading a large political and business delegation to deepen the relationship between the two countries. Rouhani met with the Iraqi President, Prime Minister, and Speaker of Parliament. The Iranian President visited Karbalaa this afternoon, is spending the night in Najaf and will be visiting on Wednesday the highest religious authority (Marjaiya) in the city the Grand Ayatollah Sayyed Ali al-Sistani, Sayyed Mohamad Saeed al-Hakeem, Sheikh Ishaq al-Fayyad and Sheikh Bashir al-Najafi. Rouhani’s public visit contrasts starkly with Trump’s recent covert visit to Iraq. Moreover, the projected economic and commercial cooperation between Iraq and Iran will not only mitigate US unilateral sanctions but will likely contribute to their failure. The bottom line question now arises: will Trump accept his loss to Iran or will he choose to lose Iraq as well by imposing sanctions on Mesopotamia?





During the last week of 2018, President Trump’s plane turned off its lights to land safely in the US part of Ayn al-Assad base in Anbar province. Trump’s visit was kept secret and the Iraqi Prime Minister was informed on the same morning. Trump refused to land on the Iraqi side of the same base (Iraq and the US share the same military base with US forces holding full sovereignty over their area). For this reason, Prime Minister Adel Abdel Mahdi, the Speaker Mohamad al-Halbousi and the President Barham Saleh refused to meet Trump, who stuck to his schedule and landed at night.

Trump concluded his visit in three hours and left under darkness of the night. He is reported to have murmured that it was not right that, for security reasons, the US president was forced to visit in secrecy in the middle of the night a country where the US has invested hundreds of billions of dollars in its stability.

On the other hand, Rouhani informed the Iraqi presidency of his visit a week in advance; the visit was publicly announced at the same time. Iraqi officials coordinated the schedule of the Iranian President’s trip with their Iranian counterparts. Rouhani is due to remain in Iraq for three days to conclude important economic-commercial deals, raising the level of commerce between the two countries to 20 billion dollars.





The conclusion:


Iran has prevailed over the US because the Iraqi officials have rejected any unilateral sanctions on Iran, insisting on commercial exchange, including energy supply and selling.
Major General Qassem Soleimani achieved Iran’s goal of developing a friendly relationship with Iraq, where officials are ready to suspend relations with the US if Trump insists on imposing sanctions on any country dealing with Tehran. This achievement (and others) earned Soleimani Iran’s most prestigious medal of honour, “the order of Zulfiqar” awarded by Sayed Ali Khamenei. Foreign Minister Jawad Zarif was the first to congratulate Soleimani, describing him as “the man who made the Middle East a safer place”. It is Soleimani’s second medal; the first was “the order of Fath” received in 1989 from the same Khamenei.
Iran will sell electricity to Iraq and will use dollars and the local currency in its exchange. The Islamic Republic has found new ways to counter the US sanctions by building industry infrastructure and railways, and by establishing large commercial exchanges with Iraq. This will bring more dollars to Iran and will, simultaneously, help the country rely less on US dollars by doing business in the local currency.
Trump’s foreign policy and sanctions around the world are forcing countries to find alternatives to the US monetary system and trade. Although so far with little impact, Europe is introducing a special purpose vehicle (SPV) to support trade with Iran as an alternative to the US Swift global financial messaging service. China, Russia, India and many other countries dealing with Iran have agreed to carry on their exchanges mainly but not exclusively in local currency to bypass US sanctions.

Iraq today is divided between a large faction of politicians calling for the total withdrawal of US forces from the country, and another which wants to maintain a reduced US force in charge of training and intelligence exchange. Both factions want to see most US forces leave the country, and can likely reach an agreement on accepting a small specialised force on the ground. The Iraqi government would like to strike a balance and maintain both a fair relationship with the US and excellent ties with Iran.

Trump has two choices. He could choose to cut his relationship with Iraq, which would amount to shooting himself in the foot. The presence of US forces in Iraq is essential to US objectives and hegemony in the Middle East. Moreover, it is unclear for how long US forces will be able to occupy Syria. The alternative would be for Trump to accept the fact that his sanctions against Iran will fail as Iranian-Iraqi energy and commercial deals develop. In this case, the US President would be accepting the failure of his sanctions and his plan to change the Iranian regime “in a few months”.

Whatever he decides, Trump has lost: the US establishment failed in its attempt to damage Iran and either change its ruling system or bring the country to its knees. All Trump has accomplished is to put stress on the Iranian economy, bringing hardship to the population while forcing local officials to find new solutions, with the help of Iraq’s new leadership. The US failure to impose its proxies as rulers of Iraq helped Soleimani win his medal of honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran Inaugurates Four New Phases of South Pars Gas Field. (amazing work done Iranian Engineers)*
*










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

Some pictures do not get old

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

*Turkey, Iran launch joint raid against Kurdish rebels – minister*

*https://www.timesofisrael.com/turkey-iran-launch-joint-raid-against-kurdish-rebels-minister/*


----------



## skyshadow

Though the plots were prevented before the Iranians were potentially able to carry them out, Iran’s actions went far beyond the mere assembling of dossiers for potential future attacks, said this person. “These were cases where people had been assigned; plane tickets were purchased; weapons caches were in place. Plans were being activated. It had moved long past the written description.”

*This was a “five alarm fire,” said this former intelligence official — highly anomalous and inconsonant with the behaviors of other hostile intelligence services like those of Russia or China. “The targeting of American intelligence officers was unique,” the former official said. “When this was happening the reaction was not, ‘Oh these things happen.’ There was shock, awe and surprise. The thought was, ‘The battlefield changes in an instant if this is true.’”

In one unnerving case after Witt’s defection, a U.S. intelligence official in Europe had to be evacuated in the middle of the night with their family because of Iranian operatives casing their home, said this person.

https://news.yahoo.com/as-trump-esc...-own-plans-for-a-potential-war-084500212.html*


----------



## yavar

skyshadow said:


> *Turkey, Iran launch joint raid against Kurdish rebels – minister*
> 
> *https://www.timesofisrael.com/turkey-iran-launch-joint-raid-against-kurdish-rebels-minister/*


Fake news 
Usuall Erd dog administration lies

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/...-دخالتی-در-عملیات-ارتش-ترکیه-علیه-پ-ک-ک-ندارد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

yavar said:


> Fake news
> Usuall Erd dog administration lies
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1397/12/27/1972091/ایران-هیچ-دخالتی-در-عملیات-ارتش-ترکیه-علیه-پ-ک-ک-ندارد



why would they lie. i get israel but why turkey?


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranians love of soccer....Stop shopping ! ..............world cup games

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

من فکر می کردم این شوخیه

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## aryobarzan

Mithridates said:


> من فکر می کردم این شوخیه
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


That explains everything!...lol

This sign was placed in a national Park in Iran...I saw it in the news ..It hit me in the heart..
I called it a *PLea by a Tree...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

آخه چی میشد همه جا چهارشنبه سوری را مثل اینها شبیه آدم میگرفتم.آدم واقعا لذت میبره تماشا میکنه.










نه نارنجکی نه ترقه ای نه خمپاره ای نه فشفشه ای بعد این وسط یک تعدادی پیدا میشن نگاه کن چی درست کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> آخه چی میشد همه جا چهارشنبه سوری را مثل اینها شبیه آدم میگرفتم.آدم واقعا لذت میبره تماشا میکنه.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نه نارنجکی نه ترقه ای نه خمپاره ای نه فشفشه ای بعد این وسط یک تعدادی پیدا میشن نگاه کن چی درست کردن


This year was much more quite that previous years, what about your neighborhood?


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> This year was much more quite that previous years, what about your neighborhood?


well , last night i was at work and I heard the noise (Park-Vey)but my family said around our home it was far quieter than previous year .
but sadly I guess it has to do with the price of the firecrackers and such to the fact that people learned making bombs has nothing to do with our culture and traditions . the feast in its original form is very beautiful but they have turned it into something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

سلام بچها همگی عیدتون مبارک ایشالله اولین اتفاق امسال براتون رسیدن به مهمترین ارزوتون باشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Eideh hamehtoon mubarak!!! Ishalah salhatoon khoobasheh!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @Hack-Hook
> 
> سلام من یکی از معدود دفعه هایی هست که تگت یا نقل قولت میکنم. سال نو شما و اقوام و خانواده محترم مبارک
> عاشق یه دختر همشهریتون شدم. دختره خوب و مهربونه ولی خیلی لاته .. اهوازیا کلا لاتن
> 
> خلاصه عاشق شدیم. نمیدونم شریک ابدیم کنمش یا نه. من تو بحث ازدواج بی نهایت محتاطم ..
> 
> ماشاالله اهوازیا تو بحث تیغ زنی خیلی وارد هم هستن. تاحالا چند میلیون از من پول ستونده. البته با رضایت خودم دادم چون دوسش دارم
> 
> بچه ها چشممون نزنید فردا باهم قطع رابطه کنیم



ایشالله برا بچهاتون خرج کنی داداش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

happy Norouz to all Iranian origin members.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

OldTwilight said:


> our air force asked su-30 witch i doubt russian accept to sell us


Is it related to UN resolution which is adopted after nuclear deal?


----------



## Aramagedon

ISIL and their Yankee supporters:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

bsruzm said:


> Is it related to UN resolution which is adopted after nuclear deal?



This is one of reason but Russia simply don't want us to become more stronger than this ... geopolitical and historical reason ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

OldTwilight said:


> Russia simply don't want us to become more stronger than this ... geopolitical and historical reason ....


It's interesting me as Soviets perceived Ssdabad Pact as a threat to itself once.


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

پست فطرت برای اولین بار تو ۶ سال رفت عراق

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*ELIJAH J. MAGNIER: US POLICY FAILURE REOPENS IRAQI-SYRIAN BORDERS AND THE IRAN-BEIRUT ROAD*


48 36 0 Share0 0 


84 Donate


_Written by *Elijah J. Magnier*: @*ejmalrai*; Originally appeared at *his blog*_

“A dinosaur with a bird’s brain”. This is how the ex-President of Iran Hashemi Rafsanjani described the United States of America, evoking its great military strength but lack of strategic intelligence in foreign policy. Indeed, the very unusual meeting of the chiefs of staff of Syria, Iraq and Iran in Damascus this week would not have been possible without the latest US action in Syria. The US establishment has done a favour for the three countries aligned with the “Axis of resistance” by eliminating the “Islamic State” group (ISIS) in its last stronghold east of the Euphrates. The US attack on Baghuz (east of Syria), done in conjunction with its Kurdish proxies, has led the three military commanders to decide to re-open the land road between Syria and Iraq, paving the way for a safe Iranian land passage to Iraq and Syria. This means the Tehran-Baghdad-Damascus-Beirut road is now clear. This is not the first time the US establishment has rendered substantial strategic support to Iran with its clumsy planning.

When US President Donald Trump decided to pull out of Syria, describing it as a land of “sand and death”, he was serious about his plan. However, the US could not leave without first eliminating the ISIS pocket in the area under US control in the east of Syria, which would have meant leaving in place what has been the sole pretext for its occupation of the area. This is why Trump was advised to eliminate ISIS first and then withdraw his troops. He finally ordered his forces to do so after long months of inaction, during which the US effectively offered protection to the terror group and allowed tens of thousands of ISIS militants to move freely to attack the Syrian Army and its allies along the Deir-ezzour al-Bukamal axis.





The significance of Trump’s decision to finally move against ISIS cannot be overestimated. Since 2014 the US has been engaged in a phoney war against ISIS, pretending to fight this brutal takfiri group while in fact allowing it to expand and killing Syrian Army soldiers who actually fought the group. Throughout this time the US has used ISIS as a pretext for the US military presence in Syria. The US did bomb ISIS occupied Raqqah and destroyed it; it then made a deal to deport many thousands of ISIS partisans. But the ongoing Battle of Baghuz marks the first time the US has really fought ISIS. To his credit, Trump is now doing what the US has only pretended to do for five years: actually fighting ISIS. This spectacular and drawn out campaign allows Trump to take credit for defeating ISIS, although for half a decade the forces actually fighting ISIS have been the Syrian Army, Russia, the Iraqi PMU/Hashed al-Shaabi, the Iraqi Army, Lebanese Hezbollah, and Iran.

In Baghuz, US forces (and European allies) have bombarded ISIS to squeeze it into a small confined city. They succeeded in opening a safe passage for women, children, elderly, wounded ISIS militants, and many of those willing to surrender. Over 35,000 ISIS and families have come out of that small place. 9,000 militants have been wounded or killed. The US and their Kurdish proxy forces have managed to corner the remnants of the terrorist group in a small area less than 1 square km and are about to launch the final assault in the coming days. It is only a matter of time before ISIS gives up its last stronghold east of the Euphrates.





The imminent removal of the ISIS threat provided the occasion for an unusual meeting. Iranian chief of staff Major general Mohammad Baqeri, Syrian defence minister Ali Abdullah Ayyoub, and the Iraqi Chief of Staff Lt General Othman al-Ghanmi met in the Syrian capital Damascus and decided to re-open the borders between Iraq and Syria.

Trump and his generals recognised their mistake in creating a safe passage for Iran and Iraq into Syria by removing ISIS from that area. The presence of ISIS made it impossible for Iranian and Iraqi nationals and goods to travel safely to Syria. This realisation led to the US decision to leave several hundred US members of the armed forces behind.





Thanks to the US move, Iran can now send all needed support and resume commerce with Syria, at a time when Israel has been bombing Damascus airport to try and slow down the re-supply of the Syrian army with precision missiles and other military equipment needed to rebuild the Army’s defence force. With the opening of a new border crossing between Iraq and Syria, the US occupation of the al-Tanf crossing becomes less significant. If the US tries to pressure Iraq to stop its commerce with Iran or Syria, Baghdad will ask for the departure of Trump’s forces from Mesopotamia.

Trump’s decision also means that Syria’s economy will be able to regain some strength once the land road reopens into Iraq. The three military commanders had a good laugh about US policy and action in Syria. They have benefitted from continuous strategic mistakes by Washington since its occupation of Iraq in 2003 and the removal of Iran’s fiercest enemy, Saddam Hussein.





ISIS remains a security danger but not a military threat. Its remnants can still carry out attacks against convoys or soft targets even after the joint agreement of the three countries to patrol the borders and help with their technology, intelligence, and soldiers to protect the al-Bu Kamal border crossing and join the efforts to combat ISIS. The US generally looks at the big picture, as its thinkers and planners plan to redraw borders, change regimes and create failed states. However, they sometimes disregard details that can turn a situation in favour of their supposed enemies, in this case, Iran. As Rafsanjani once commented, the US is “a dinosaur with a bird’s brain”.

Not only Rafsanjani has made such caustic remarks. At a recent Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps – Quds brigade event celebrating Commander Major General Qassem Soleimani’s success in Iraq and Syria, the leader of the revolution Sayyed Ali Khamenei said, with reference to the US (and Saudi Arabia): “we thank Allah, who rendered our enemies imbeciles”.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> پست فطرت برای اولین بار تو ۶ سال رفت عراق
> 
> View attachment 548775


I wonder if the builder of this photo want to say Rouhani cheated in election ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> I wonder if the builder of this photo want to say Rouhani cheated in election ?


The same question ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> I wonder if the builder of this photo want to say Rouhani cheated in election ?


The bitch went to Iraq for the first time in 6 years ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> The bitch went to Iraq for the first time in 6 years ...


Well that show he lack judgment on when to do something . it won't mean he is cheater . advertising that he cheat in election in current economical situation of the country is not different from advertising for enemy when they are waging a war against us.

By the way talking about bad timing well his timing is not worse than golestan governor that left iran for family reason at the time of golestan flood or Ahmadinejad who dismissed foreign minister at the time he was visiting a foreign country on official business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> Well that show he lack judgment on when to do something . it won't mean he is cheater . advertising that he cheat in election in current economical situation of the country is not different from advertising for enemy when they are waging a war against us.
> 
> By the way talking about bad timing well his timing is not worse than golestan governor that left iran for family reason at the time of golestan flood or Ahmadinejad who dismissed foreign minister at the time he was visiting a foreign country on official business.


He said if raesi comes he will make walls between genders in alleies and streets ‌and many more bullshits....

Now tighten your tether and chill out


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> He said if raesi comes he will make walls between genders in alleies and streets ‌and many more bullshits....
> 
> Now tighten your tether and chill out


Well you can say he has lied.
But Raesi has his own problem like for getting votes he decided to use people like Tatalooo or now when he become the head of judiciary system said the mission of judiciary system is more security than justice.
These things are what drive people away from him.and these exact things are what provide ammunition for the people who are against him.


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> Well you can say he has lied.
> But Raesi has his own problem like for getting votes he decided to use people like Tatalooo or now when he become the head of judiciary system said the mission of judiciary system is more security than justice.
> These things are what drive people away from him.and these exact things are what provide ammunition for the people who are against him.









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barobax


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 549034
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barobax


You see he wanted to appease the exact groups that supported these type of music .his campaign in all aspect was geared toward such people on other hand raesi was advertising another type ideology . then suddenly we saw him with Tatalo that somehow send the message that his campaign manager is somehow out of the touch with reality and made him look like a hypocrite. To be honest there were far better singer , musician or artist whatever you call them for him to choose.


By the way to be honest I'm not fan of such music groups but I wonder if their behavior is as erratic as Tataloo ?


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 549118

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Scary flood in Shiraz, result of 10 minutes rain!
https://www.aparat.com/v/hnE3u

Interesting thing is that _*Darvazeh-e Quran*_ is the highest street in Shiraz!

pile of Cars!
https://www.aparat.com/v/BycCK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Scary flood in Shiraz, result of 10 minutes rain!
> https://www.aparat.com/v/hnE3u
> 
> Interesting thing is that _*Darvazeh-e Quran*_ is the highest street in Shiraz!
> 
> pile of Cars!
> https://www.aparat.com/v/BycCK


Well it's high but it is also narrow and all the water north of shiraz if want to go south ward must pass through it. Sadly drainage of water in shiraz was not optimal (at least when I lived there which is more than 20 years ago it was the case.)


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> Well it's high but it is also narrow and all the water north of shiraz if want to go south ward must pass through it. Sadly drainage of water in shiraz was not optimal (at least when I lived there which is more than 20 years ago it was the case.)


Climate change has arrived in Iran with a bang! ..This time in the form of floods... Some one should tap the incompetent Rohani government and remind them that after several years of draught (which of course he did nothing about it) the rains have come and the parched dry land can not handle it and that video in Shiraz is a good example.
They need to put together a REAL weather forecast organisation (remember those weather satellites that he blocked from being lunched.!). The shortsighted and ineptitude of this government in the last 6 years has finally come to bite them in the ***...Iranians have no one to blame but themselves for electing this moron as a second term president and now they are paying the price of that vote. Iran has capable leaders like Hajizadeh and Ghalibaf (_I really miss Ghalibaf who personally went to the spot and was directing bulldozers few years back when a small flood happened in Tehran) ._ Hopefully the electorate in Iran has now matured enough not to be fooled next election. 
I am no flood experts but I can see they need to build lots of irrigation canals to steer all that water in a predictable way. In a positive side nite.. All dams are now full to 100% capacity so agriculture should benefit in the coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> The shortsighted and ineptitude of this government in the last 6 years has finally come to bite them in the ***...Iranians have no one to blame but themselves for electing this moron as a second term president and now they are paying the price of that vote.


why only last 6 years ? let not make it political.



aryobarzan said:


> Ghalibaf


those bouldozers could have been directed far better by the guys who were supposed to do that . it was better he have gone to "Tehran disaster mitigation and management center" and macro managed the situation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> why only last 6 years ? let not make it political.
> 
> 
> those bouldozers could have been directed far better by the guys who were supposed to do that . it was better he have gone to "Tehran disaster mitigation and management center" and macro managed the situation


He was in the disaster center...he decided to go and see for himself and show the troops that he is no behind the desk mayor..
p.s. I am not political I just compare the work done report card of these individuals..ahmadnejadne did so many gòod things in Iran but had a big mouth..rohani has done zero and it pains me to say that..galibaf achieved so much in Tehran and Imho he is the one with a reoreport card to be next president.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Well , the start of this year is scary ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

french rafale beats f-22 in training dogfight:

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

https://www.instagram.com/mehdi_ant...tm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1ldhbxal6uoxg

@mohsen 

Are you guys fine in Shiraz?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

If I was God my mind would have been exploded ..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110435170694451200

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> If I was God my mind would have been exploded ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110435170694451200


He’s thanking God ...


----------



## raptor22

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> He’s thanking God ...


I know that just there are many factors to dealt with as God one would see precipitation blessing the other as calamity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

@Ziggurat “TepeSialk“

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Cthulhu said:


> @Ziggurat “TepeSialk“



He didn't mean it, he told me to tell you that he was joking about that, meaning he is Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

Serpentine said:


> He didn't mean it, he told me to tell you that he was joking about that, meaning he is Persian.


OK, Can you tell him to stop acting like a lunatic then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110603453783597059

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

بچها داخل مرز افغانستان و در خاک افغانستان مسابقه میدند و حتی یک برجک نظامی دیدبانی افغانستانی در خاک خودشون دیده نمیشه تا کیلومتر ها و حتی بالگرد های ایران میرن توی خاک افغانستان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

skyshadow said:


> بچها داخل مرز افغانستان و در خاک افغانستان مسابقه میدند و حتی یک برجک نظامی دیدبانی افغانستانی در خاک خودشون دیده نمیشه تا کیلومتر ها و حتی بالگرد های ایران میرن توی خاک افغانستان


خب ایران افغانستان نداره
هراتی ها خودشون رو ایرانی میدونن تا افغانی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

SubWater said:


> خب ایران افغانستان نداره
> هراتی ها خودشون رو ایرانی میدونن تا افغانی


من بیشتر امنیت مرزهاشون رو مورد توجه قرار دادم اخه خودت نگاه کن تا کیلومتر ها هیچی نیست سر مرز اونا و همه کارا و خرج ها روی دوش مرزبان های ما هست اونا اونجا صلا سربازی ندارن با جلوگیری کنه از قاچاقچی ها یا تروریست ها. باز سمت پاکستان هم همینطوره اونجا یکم بهتره ولی بازم میبینیم چه بلایی سر مرزبانامون داره میاد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 549434
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/mehdi_ant...tm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1ldhbxal6uoxg
> 
> @mohsen
> 
> Are you guys fine in Shiraz?


Thanks, we Shirazis are learning/remembering the importance of keeping the dried rivers.

*THE HARD WAY!*


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Flood relief efforts


----------



## sha ah

Realistically it's not that the Rohani government didn't do anything about the droughts, it's that the droughts were much more severe than even the experts expected. Last year, compared to the year before there was almost a 30% drop in the amount of rainwater & precipitation nationwide. 

This year is supposed to be a normal year for rainfall, precipitations, humidity in Iran. In any case, because of the devastating drought experienced last year, I'm hearing that many Iranians have begun stockpiling water as early as the winter, just in case. On top of that the government has been working on several water desalination sites which will surely help avoid disastrous droughts in the future.

It's always easy to point the finger at the government however look at the US, the most prosperous & wealthy nation in the world, often times they don't do so well when it comes to responding to natural disasters. There were floods in the mid west just a few weeks ago & famously there was the Hurricane Katrina debacle, in which the US government pretty much left the people to fend for themselves. Recently Trump allowed Puerto Rico to rot without any real intervention.

On the other hand, look at the success of Lake Urmia recently. So it's not that the government doesn't try, but at the same time you can't just blame the government without looking at the context of the situation & in the end the government can't micromanage everything. They can only do so much. When it comes to the environment in Iran, I believe that it's not so much the government that is at fault, rather it's the people's attitude, their carelessness when it comes to being wasteful, not recycling, not doing things in a sustainable manner & over consumption is a huge cultural problem in Iran. 



aryobarzan said:


> Climate change has arrived in Iran with a bang! ..This time in the form of floods... Some one should tap the incompetent Rohani government and remind them that after several years of draught (which of course he did nothing about it) the rains have come and the parched dry land can not handle it and that video in Shiraz is a good example.
> They need to put together a REAL weather forecast organisation (remember those weather satellites that he blocked from being lunched.!). The shortsighted and ineptitude of this government in the last 6 years has finally come to bite them in the ***...Iranians have no one to blame but themselves for electing this moron as a second term president and now they are paying the price of that vote. Iran has capable leaders like Hajizadeh and Ghalibaf (_I really miss Ghalibaf who personally went to the spot and was directing bulldozers few years back when a small flood happened in Tehran) ._ Hopefully the electorate in Iran has now matured enough not to be fooled next election.
> I am no flood experts but I can see they need to build lots of irrigation canals to steer all that water in a predictable way. In a positive side nite.. All dams are now full to 100% capacity so agriculture should benefit in the coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mithridates said:


> View attachment 549739
> 
> things are weird in PDF.
> 
> @Wilhelm II hey there sir.


What?


----------



## Mithridates

Wilhelm II said:


> What?


i was welcoming you to PDF.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mithridates said:


> i was welcoming you to PDF.


Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Wilhelm II said:


> What?



hi welcome, why did you said that you are a Iranian, when your profile say you are SA and you are in EG.


----------



## Wilhelm II

skyshadow said:


> hi welcome, why did you said that you are a Iranian, when your profile say you are SA and you are in EG.


I live in Iran but I am arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Wilhelm II said:


> I live in Iran but I am arab



well we have Arabs in Iran too, are you Iranian than? because it's written in your profile that you are Saudi and you live in Egypt.


----------



## Wilhelm II

skyshadow said:


> well we have Arabs in Iran too, are you Iranian than? because it's written in your profile that you are Saudi and you live in Egypt.


No


----------



## skyshadow

Wilhelm II said:


> No



well than Please fix your profile information.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Thanks, we Shirazis are learning/remembering the importance of keeping the dried rivers.
> 
> *THE HARD WAY!*


Well I hope the rest of the Iran also learn to respect river beds before its too late ,the next wave of raining is coming and in many places in iran they taught its good to use dried rivers for other things . 
Sadly we can't understand "Trying what is already tried is wrong"



sha ah said:


> This year is supposed to be a normal year for rainfall, precipitations, humidity in Iran. In any case, because of the devastating drought experienced last year, I'm hearing that many Iranians have begun stockpiling water as early as the winter, just in case


One of my friends have a small garden (around 2000m) around German he told me he has built a small An-Anbar (water reservoir) in it.
By the way he was complaining in all the year there was no rain and after he plant some tree it snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Zathura

Hi all,
I need help transferring all my music from my very old ipod to my computer which is windows. I've tried googling it but it's no use. I have have found a few software that can do that for me but I have to pay for those and I prefer not to pay if possible. Anyone can help me please?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Zathura said:


> Hi all,
> I need help transferring all my music from my very old ipod to my computer which is windows. I've tried googling it but it's no use. I have have found a few software that can do that for me but I have to pay for those and I prefer not to pay if possible. Anyone can help me please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

Bahram Esfandiari said:


>


These people are amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

South American styles have come to Iran!....seems like people now have started to take pride in the way their external environment appears even when it is in the old neighbourhoods .. .I thought to share these photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OldTwilight

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aE2DR9n_460svvp9.webm

Makes sense.They opened emergency flood gates in the DEZ dam 4 days ago...Dams are doing their job which is controlled release of flood water.I included a video of this opening (hope it works) very informative to watch the power of water..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Reformists media (2015), when there was not enough rain (repeating their Zionist dictates):
Gatwand dam is a clear model of unstable advancement

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652050542949232640
same Reformists media (2019) after heavy floods:
Gatwand dam saved Khuzestan (province) once again!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111912327270551553

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

It is cold and raining here so I thought of cheering every one up with some photos of Iran I saw this morning..Beautiful country and beautiful people.. the first two are Kish island and the last one is a museum in Hamadan..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> Reformists media (2015), when there was not enough rain (repeating their Zionist dictates):
> Gatwand dam is a clear model of unstable advancement
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652050542949232640
> same Reformists media (2019) after heavy floods:
> Gatwand dam saved Khuzestan (province) once again!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111912327270551553


Gatwand problem was salt


----------



## WinterNights

aryobarzan said:


> It is cold and raining here so I thought of cheering every one up with some photos of Iran I saw this morning..Beautiful country and beautiful people.. the first two are Kish island and the last one is a museum in Hamadan..
> 
> View attachment 550256
> View attachment 550257
> View attachment 550258




Damn man  Such beautiful pics. Suddenly I got such a strong urge to go to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Reformists media (2015), when there was not enough rain (repeating their Zionist dictates):
> Gatwand dam is a clear model of unstable advancement
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652050542949232640
> same Reformists media (2019) after heavy floods:
> Gatwand dam saved Khuzestan (province) once again!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111912327270551553


well ,golestan railway sent Aq-Qala under water or Shiraz - Isfahan freeway was the reason for flood at Darvazeh-Quran or using river for building highway.

Gotvand Dam have many problems, the must important its built over a salty beds and that is slowly choking farming in lover part of the river to death. you see around 20 percent of the basin behind the dam is filled with salt and its not mine neither Zionist media saying its what the head of Iran Environment protection agency said. and guess what , the dam according to a research by Tehran university increased the salt in Karoon River by 35% and the dam is said to be responsible for death of 400000 palm tree in parts of khuzestan.
even Khatam-Al_Anbya Construction Headquarters commander General Ebadollah Abdollahi admit to it when he said "The Guards were only the contractors for the Gotvand project, If in the Gotvand Dam we have hit a salt dome, the responsibility lies with the consultant’s design."

and Also Reza Ardakanian in Parliament said
“We made mistakes that must definitely be attended to, Not only to learn a lesson — naturally this is necessary to avoid future mistakes — but also for taking legal action against any negligence or culpability in this regard. And I am specifically referring to Gotvand Dam. This issue will be pursued by consulting qualified experts trusted by the country.”


----------



## aryobarzan

WinterNights said:


> Damn man  Such beautiful pics. Suddenly I got such a strong urge to go to Iran.


for some one who has not been in Iran for 40 years I encourage you to go. If Iranians who are in Iran knew what a beautiful and bountiful country they have ..none of them would want to get out . But I know it is easy for me to say that.. I never lived under Theocracy.


----------



## skyshadow

aryobarzan said:


> for some one who has not been in Iran for 40 years I encourage you to go. If Iranians who are in Iran knew what a beautiful and bountiful country they have ..none of them would want to get out . But I know it is easy for me to say that.. I never lived under Theocracy.



not that much of theocracy. for my part i can do what i want every day i go to university and work, and then have fun with friends, and travel in Iran. for women, it's harder do to mandatory hijab and some Islamic laws.

i will post some pics of the places that we been in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@Mithridates so how is yr Maj. Gen. Soleimani? under which rock is he hiding with his best friend Bipin Rawat, the Indian Army Chief?

And BTW where r yr ''200 BM's'? we are waiting since the night of 27 feb. when u were supposed to attack us??

Sunshine! these nuclear program and BM tech. is also our given to u just like how today yr generals r dying to get our Jf17s the same jets who humiliated yr Sugar Daddies of Chabahar port

We ARE WAITING where is yr Soleimani hiding, who himself was trained by ISI in 80s.......

Tell him that He will always be a kid! infront of us just as he was 40 years ago infront of his Instructors in our academies and give him a kiss!


----------



## aryobarzan

I would not reply to this fellow above.. I think he had too much camel pee.!!..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyshadow

lorestan
















loot desert











Hormoz Island

















Shostar







Mazandaran Jungles Lavig






















Dezfol







Zagros mountains






















Gillan Jungles Masal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Heaven on Earth...great photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> Gatwand problem was salt


It depends whom you have asked, Zionist agents and traitors who allowed biggest spy network in Iran ( under cover of environment activists), or our ABFA officials!

جدیدترین اطلاعات از سد گتوند / سهم گتوند در شوری کارون چقدر است؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Śakra

Who is the guy that posts the saudi mecca tower incident and 9/11 saying it is a KSA Amreeki conspiracy? Here is more evidence:

http://freakinfacts.com/matrix-passport/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

SubWater said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Happy to see this lake finally getting some TLC from the nature. When I was a youngster I recall going to the lake often. Having kicked all the spies/saboteurs from Iran's Environmental Organization I am hoping this time around we will see more professional approach to the health of this lake....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OldTwilight

First , Flood , now Earthquake ...

5.2 Richter magnitude with depth of 10 kilometer in city of Sumar , province of Kermanshah ...

This Year will be hard one .... probably even more harder than previous year ....

Half of NourAbad city in Loreistan province is flooded .... 

almost all of Khouzestan dams are filled with water ...


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

flood damaged 10,000 kilometer of Iran land way ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

OldTwilight said:


> First , Flood , now Earthquake ...
> 
> 5.2 Richter magnitude with depth of 10 kilometer in city of Sumar , province of Kermanshah ...
> 
> This Year will be hard one .... probably even more harder than previous year ....
> 
> Half of NourAbad city in Loreistan province is flooded ....
> 
> almost all of Khouzestan dams are filled with water ...
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> flood damaged 10,000 kilometer of Iran land way ....



It will be a bad year for the economy. all of these damages to Infrastructure must return to normal. which causes severe shortages in the economy, and food prices will go up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

skyshadow said:


> It will be a bad year for the economy. all of these damages to Infrastructure must return to normal. which causes severe shortages in the economy, and food prices will go up.



and sanction .... look like there is God Test , or simply God abandon us , or simply we are paying for our in useless managers .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

OldTwilight said:


> and sanction .... look like there is God Test , or simply God abandon us , or simply we are paying for our in useless managers .....


Look at the bright side.... All the Dams filled to capacity..no more NatanYAHOO offering Iranians a glass of IsraHELL water..lol...Ground water supplies replenished (to some extent).
Agriculture will prosper in the coming years.
As for damage to infrastructure (nothing that can not be rebuilt ..all that is need is cement and elbow grease which Iran has plenty of so no worries there)..the floods have also flushed out !!the officials that were incompetent in their jobs..an accounting of this will happen when things calm down. The lives lost is the only true tragedy of the floods may all RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

OldTwilight said:


> and sanction .... look like there is God Test , or simply God abandon us , or simply we are paying for our in useless managers .....


خبر بد همه جا هست. بیاید به خاطر خودمون هم که شده خبرهای بد رو سانسور کنیم و فقط خبرهای خوب رو به هم بدیم. امتحان کنید. چیزی از دست نمیدین.
لطفا این رو بخونید و اگر قبول دارید با دوستانتان در میان بگذارید. من اعتقاد دارم این دقیقا اتفاقی که داره در ایران میافته و یک نقشه کاملا از قبل طراحی شدست :

بعد از جنگ آمریکا با کره، ژنرال ویلیام مایر که بعدها به سمت روانکاو ارشد ارتش آمریکا منصوب شد، یکی از پیچیده ترین موارد تاریخ جنگ در جهان را مورد مطالعه قرار میداد:

حدود 1000 نفر از نظامیان آمریکایی در کره، در اردوگاهی زندانی شده بودند که از همه استانداردهای بین المللی برخوردار بود. این زندان همه امکاناتی که باید یک زندان طبق قوانین بین المللی برای رفاه زندانیان داشته باشد را دارا بود.
این زندان با تعریف متعارف تقریباً محصور نبود و حتی امکان فرار نیز تا حدی وجود داشت.
آب و غذا و امکانات به وفور یافت میشد.
در آن از هیچیک از تکنیکهای متداول شکنجه استفاده نمیشد، اما...

اما بیشترین آمار مرگ زندانیان
در این اردوگاه گزارش شده بود.
عجیب اینکه زندانیان به مرگ طبیعی میمردند.
با این که حتی امکانات فرار وجود داشت
اما زندانیان فرار نمیکردند
بسیاری از آنها شب میخوابیدند و صبح دیگر بیدار نمیشدند.
آنهایی که مانده بودند احترام درجات نظامی را میان خودشان و نسبت به هموطنان خودشان که مافوق آنها بودند رعایت نمیکردند،
و در عوض عموماً با زندانبانان خود طرح دوستی میریختند.

دلیل این رویداد، سالها مورد مطالعه قرار گرفت
و ویلیام مایر نتیجه تحقیقات خود را به این شرح ارائه کرد:

در این اردوگاه، فقط نامه هایی که حاوی خبرهای بد بود را به دست زندانیان میرساندند و نامه های مثبت و امیدبخش تحویل نمیشد.

هر روز از زندانیان میخواستند در مقابل جمع، خاطره یکی از مواردی که به دوستان خودخیانت کرده اند، یا میتوانستند خدمتی بکنند و نکردند را تعریف کنند.

هر کس که جاسوسی سایر زندانیان را میکرد، سیگار جایزه میگرفت.
اما کسی که در موردش جاسوسی شده بود و معلوم شده بود خلافی کرده هیچ نوع تنبیهی نمیشد.
در این شرایط همه به جاسوسی برای دریافت جایزه (که خطری هم برای دوستانشان نداشت) عادت کرده بودند.

تحقیقات نشان داد که این سه تکنیک در کنار هم، سربازان را به نقطه مرگ رسانده است، چرا که:
— با دریافت خبرهای منتخب (فقط منفی) امید از بین میرفت.
— با جاسوسی، عزت نفس زندانیان تخریب میشد و خود را انسانی پست می یافتند.
— با تعریف خیانتها، اعتبار آنها نزد همگروهی ها از بین میرفت.
و این هر سه برای پایان یافتن انگیزه زندگی، و مرگ های خاموش کافی بود.
این سبک شکنجه، شکنجه خاموش نامیده میشود.
نتيجه :
اگر این روزها فقط خبرهای بد میشنويم، اگر هیچکدام به فکر عزت نفس مان نيستيم و اگر همگي در فکر زدن پنبه همدیگر هستيم،
به سندرم «شکنجه خاموش» مبتلا شده ايم.
این روزها همه خبرهای بد را فقط به گوشمان میرسانند و ما هم استقبال میکنیم ...
دلار گران شده ...
طلا گران شده ...
کار نیست ... 
مدرسه ای آتش گرفت ... 
دانش آموزان راهیان نور در جاده کشته شدند... 
زورگیری در ملاءعام...
این روزها هیچ کس به فکر عزت نفس ما نیست!
شما چطور فکر میکنید؟ ...
ما ایرانیها دزدیم! ...
ما ایرانیها همه کارهایمان اشتباه است. ...
ما ایرانیها هیچی نیستیم! ... 
ما ایرانی ها از زیر کار درمیرویم! ... 
ما هیچ پیشرفتی نکردیم!... 
ما ایرانیها هیچ هنری نداریم!
ما ایرانیها آدمِ حسابی نداریم!
ما ایرانیها هر عیبی که یک انسان میتواند داشته باشد داریم! ...
توی همین محیطای مجازی چقدر بادلیل و بی دلیل به خودمان بد میگوییم و لذت میبریم.
به خودمان فحش میدهیم و کیف می کنیم و میخندیم.
اقوام مختلف ایرانی را مسخره می کنیم و همه با هم کل ایران را ! ...
بزرگان علمی٬ هنری٬ ادبی و دینی کشور خودمان را وسیله خنده و تفریح کرده ایم و هیچکس هم نباید فکر کند اینها نقشه است.
این همان جنگ نرم است.
این روزها همه در فکر زیرآب زدن بقیه هستند، شما چطور؟
این روزها همه احساس می کنند در زندانی بدون دیوار دوران بی پایان محکومیت خود را می گذرانند، شما چطور؟
این روزها همه شبیه زندانیان جنگ آمریکا و کره منتظر مرگ خاموش هستند٬ شما چطور؟
بیاییم از خواندن و شنیدن اخبار منفی فاصله بگیریم و تا میتوانیم به خود و اطرافیانمان امید بدهیم، (((احترام))) بگذاریم و در هرشرایطی شاد زندگی کنیم.
با انتشار این مطلب درسال1398 حفظ و ارتقاء سطح بهداشت روانی جامعه سهیم باشیم...

دردناک تر اینه کا همه ما هم تبدیل شدیم به وسیله شکنجه همدیگر.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

look like the mother of nature will force us to withdraw from other places .... 







City of Pol-Dokhtar is almost lost .... 







https://www.farsnews.com/lorestan/news/13980112000890/فیلم|-پلدختر-در-محاصره-کامل-سیل


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

people are trapped on their home roof ... 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

OldTwilight said:


> and sanction .... look like there is God Test , or simply God abandon us , or simply we are paying for our in useless managers .....



i want to agree that its because of the bad management and using religion to steal ppl money.


----------



## OldTwilight

skyshadow said:


> i want to agree that its because of the bad management and using religion to steal ppl money.



I think this flood will force I.R to change its attitude .... or else they will fall ... 

Look like God like honest people like Trump more than some hypercritical people like most of I.R officials ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

aryobarzan said:


> Look at the bright side.... All the Dams filled to capacity..no more NatanYAHOO offering Iranians a glass of IsraHELL water..lol...Ground water supplies replenished (to some extent).
> Agriculture will prosper in the coming years.
> As for damage to infrastructure (nothing that can not be rebuilt ..all that is need is cement and elbow grease which Iran has plenty of so no worries there)..the floods have also flushed out !!the officials that were incompetent in their jobs..an accounting of this will happen when things calm down. The lives lost is the only true tragedy of the floods may all RIP.



isreali water  

well alot of crops were destroyed too, so as a citizen, I'm worried about the sharp rise in food and bread prices



OldTwilight said:


> I think this flood will force I.R to change its attitude .... or else they will fall ...
> 
> Look like God like honest people like Trump more than some hypercritical people like most of I.R officials ....


i really hope so.



OldTwilight said:


> I think this flood will force I.R to change its attitude .... or else they will fall ...
> 
> Look like God like honest people like Trump more than some hypercritical people like most of I.R officials ....


we have lots of very god ppl in I.R if they just give them a chance we will see some good days too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Arminkh said:


> خبر بد همه جا هست. بیاید به خاطر خودمون هم که شده خبرهای بد رو سانسور کنیم و فقط خبرهای خوب رو به هم بدیم. امتحان کنید. چیزی از دست نمیدین.
> لطفا این رو بخونید و اگر قبول دارید با دوستانتان در میان بگذارید. من اعتقاد دارم این دقیقا اتفاقی که داره در ایران میافته و یک نقشه کاملا از قبل طراحی شدست :
> 
> بعد از جنگ آمریکا با کره، ژنرال ویلیام مایر که بعدها به سمت روانکاو ارشد ارتش آمریکا منصوب شد، یکی از پیچیده ترین موارد تاریخ جنگ در جهان را مورد مطالعه قرار میداد:
> 
> حدود 1000 نفر از نظامیان آمریکایی در کره، در اردوگاهی زندانی شده بودند که از همه استانداردهای بین المللی برخوردار بود. این زندان همه امکاناتی که باید یک زندان طبق قوانین بین المللی برای رفاه زندانیان داشته باشد را دارا بود.
> این زندان با تعریف متعارف تقریباً محصور نبود و حتی امکان فرار نیز تا حدی وجود داشت.
> آب و غذا و امکانات به وفور یافت میشد.
> در آن از هیچیک از تکنیکهای متداول شکنجه استفاده نمیشد، اما...
> 
> اما بیشترین آمار مرگ زندانیان
> در این اردوگاه گزارش شده بود.
> عجیب اینکه زندانیان به مرگ طبیعی میمردند.
> با این که حتی امکانات فرار وجود داشت
> اما زندانیان فرار نمیکردند
> بسیاری از آنها شب میخوابیدند و صبح دیگر بیدار نمیشدند.
> آنهایی که مانده بودند احترام درجات نظامی را میان خودشان و نسبت به هموطنان خودشان که مافوق آنها بودند رعایت نمیکردند،
> و در عوض عموماً با زندانبانان خود طرح دوستی میریختند.
> 
> دلیل این رویداد، سالها مورد مطالعه قرار گرفت
> و ویلیام مایر نتیجه تحقیقات خود را به این شرح ارائه کرد:
> 
> در این اردوگاه، فقط نامه هایی که حاوی خبرهای بد بود را به دست زندانیان میرساندند و نامه های مثبت و امیدبخش تحویل نمیشد.
> 
> هر روز از زندانیان میخواستند در مقابل جمع، خاطره یکی از مواردی که به دوستان خودخیانت کرده اند، یا میتوانستند خدمتی بکنند و نکردند را تعریف کنند.
> 
> هر کس که جاسوسی سایر زندانیان را میکرد، سیگار جایزه میگرفت.
> اما کسی که در موردش جاسوسی شده بود و معلوم شده بود خلافی کرده هیچ نوع تنبیهی نمیشد.
> در این شرایط همه به جاسوسی برای دریافت جایزه (که خطری هم برای دوستانشان نداشت) عادت کرده بودند.
> 
> تحقیقات نشان داد که این سه تکنیک در کنار هم، سربازان را به نقطه مرگ رسانده است، چرا که:
> — با دریافت خبرهای منتخب (فقط منفی) امید از بین میرفت.
> — با جاسوسی، عزت نفس زندانیان تخریب میشد و خود را انسانی پست می یافتند.
> — با تعریف خیانتها، اعتبار آنها نزد همگروهی ها از بین میرفت.
> و این هر سه برای پایان یافتن انگیزه زندگی، و مرگ های خاموش کافی بود.
> این سبک شکنجه، شکنجه خاموش نامیده میشود.
> نتيجه :
> اگر این روزها فقط خبرهای بد میشنويم، اگر هیچکدام به فکر عزت نفس مان نيستيم و اگر همگي در فکر زدن پنبه همدیگر هستيم،
> به سندرم «شکنجه خاموش» مبتلا شده ايم.
> این روزها همه خبرهای بد را فقط به گوشمان میرسانند و ما هم استقبال میکنیم ...
> دلار گران شده ...
> طلا گران شده ...
> کار نیست ...
> مدرسه ای آتش گرفت ...
> دانش آموزان راهیان نور در جاده کشته شدند...
> زورگیری در ملاءعام...
> این روزها هیچ کس به فکر عزت نفس ما نیست!
> شما چطور فکر میکنید؟ ...
> ما ایرانیها دزدیم! ...
> ما ایرانیها همه کارهایمان اشتباه است. ...
> ما ایرانیها هیچی نیستیم! ...
> ما ایرانی ها از زیر کار درمیرویم! ...
> ما هیچ پیشرفتی نکردیم!...
> ما ایرانیها هیچ هنری نداریم!
> ما ایرانیها آدمِ حسابی نداریم!
> ما ایرانیها هر عیبی که یک انسان میتواند داشته باشد داریم! ...
> توی همین محیطای مجازی چقدر بادلیل و بی دلیل به خودمان بد میگوییم و لذت میبریم.
> به خودمان فحش میدهیم و کیف می کنیم و میخندیم.
> اقوام مختلف ایرانی را مسخره می کنیم و همه با هم کل ایران را ! ...
> بزرگان علمی٬ هنری٬ ادبی و دینی کشور خودمان را وسیله خنده و تفریح کرده ایم و هیچکس هم نباید فکر کند اینها نقشه است.
> این همان جنگ نرم است.
> این روزها همه در فکر زیرآب زدن بقیه هستند، شما چطور؟
> این روزها همه احساس می کنند در زندانی بدون دیوار دوران بی پایان محکومیت خود را می گذرانند، شما چطور؟
> این روزها همه شبیه زندانیان جنگ آمریکا و کره منتظر مرگ خاموش هستند٬ شما چطور؟
> بیاییم از خواندن و شنیدن اخبار منفی فاصله بگیریم و تا میتوانیم به خود و اطرافیانمان امید بدهیم، (((احترام))) بگذاریم و در هرشرایطی شاد زندگی کنیم.
> با انتشار این مطلب درسال1398 حفظ و ارتقاء سطح بهداشت روانی جامعه سهیم باشیم...
> 
> دردناک تر اینه کا همه ما هم تبدیل شدیم به وسیله شکنجه همدیگر.


Very interesting read.thank you...reading the reactions from Iranian members in iran it appears the US sychological warfare has already affected the populus..they are calling Trump "honest"..what would they do if they had US style tornadoes and hurricans . I wonder if they saw nantyahoo video offering stolen Palestinian water to the Iranians they would have called him the nicest man aroun..lol...sych ops do work indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

aryobarzan said:


> Very interesting read.thank you...reading the reactions from Iranian members in iran it appears the US sychological warfare has already affected the populus..they are calling Trump "honest"..what would they do if they had US style tornadoes and hurricans . I wonder if they saw nantyahoo video offering stolen Palestinian water to the Iranians they would have called him the nicest man aroun..lol...sych ops do work indeed.


Doesn't work on everyone but I agree it does work


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arminkh said:


> خبر بد همه جا هست. بیاید به خاطر خودمون هم که شده خبرهای بد رو سانسور کنیم و فقط خبرهای خوب رو به هم بدیم. امتحان کنید. چیزی از دست نمیدین.
> لطفا این رو بخونید و اگر قبول دارید با دوستانتان در میان بگذارید. من اعتقاد دارم این دقیقا اتفاقی که داره در ایران میافته و یک نقشه کاملا از قبل طراحی شدست :


that's living in la la land and the rest of the story is just BS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Rouhani being Rouhani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Before I go and start my day I share with you some thought about historical role of Iran in the middle east.

1- Did you know that when Babylonians (current day Iraqis) destroyed the first Jewish Temple, it was the Persian who freed the Jews, and financed/organised the building of their second temple (talk about regrets!!!..lol) ..the second temple was destroyed by the Romans.. they are trying to build the third temple (with US tax payer money!!)...not my business..lol

2- There are so many references to Persians and King Cyrus in the bible...I looked it up my self and it is true.!

3- Ever wondered why 80% of middle eastern OIL is under the feet of Shia muslims. (Iran, Iraq. and eastern provinces of Arabia). Wahabi saudis pump shia oil, sell it, buy weapons and kill them...talk about oil cycle..!!!
I better go make some money...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> @Ziggurat “TepeSialk“


Little baboon

In this forum I have gotten to be patient with pakistanis as these gypsys attack your nationality firstly even before they read your comment or see the fvckinh thread and it doesn’t matter even if you put Iran pak flags in your avatar.

I had taken these peasants too serious. Now I am leaving this forum unless I find a reason why pakee mod banned me for creating a thread from a credible video from youtube.






Despite having twice population compared to Iran they are light light years behind us and this forum doesn’t worth to waste time.






http://hdr.undp.org/en/composite/HDI











Probably you baboon and false flagger afghani dotard @timmy_area51 should stay in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Little baboon
> 
> In this forum I have gotten to be patient with pakistanis as these gypsys attack your nationality firstly even before they read your comment or see the fvckinh thread and it doesn’t matter even if you put Iran pak flags in your avatar.
> 
> I had taken these peasants too serious. Now I am leaving this forum unless I find a reason why pakee mod banned me for creating a thread from a credible video from youtube.
> 
> View attachment 551063
> 
> 
> Despite having twice population compared to Iran they are light light years behind us and this forum doesn’t worth to waste time.
> 
> View attachment 551068
> 
> 
> http://hdr.undp.org/en/composite/HDI
> 
> View attachment 551071
> 
> 
> View attachment 551070
> 
> 
> Probably you baboon and false flagger afghani dotard @timmy_area51 should stay in this forum.


LOL!


----------



## aryobarzan

My two cents advice. 
This is Pakistani forum so even when some one with Pakistan flag (who may not even be Pakistani) attacks Iranian sensitivities we should not attack back at Pakistan (the country) or the Pakistanis .. you better attack and ridicule only the person who did the insult. *We need independent IRANIAN forum like we did many years back . *I love for some one to tell me what is the problem/s with having one.. 
is it the money! ...the moderator /Admin!...Sanctions not allowing the site domain...what is it???? ...does any one have the full story.

_Note.. IMHO there are many paid (on salary..this is their day job) Saudi agents who are in this forum with various false flags to sow division.. also many Israeli military conscripts whos are sitting in a bunker in Golan Heights and typing away to create divisions between various nationalities (divide and rule!). putting a point across does not require insult so when some one does that ask yourself..why._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Beautiful even with floods...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Little baboon
> 
> In this forum I have gotten to be patient with pakistanis as these gypsys attack your nationality firstly even before they read your comment or see the fvckinh thread and it doesn’t matter even if you put Iran pak flags in your avatar.
> 
> I had taken these peasants too serious. Now I am leaving this forum unless I find a reason why pakee mod banned me for creating a thread from a credible video from youtube.
> 
> View attachment 551063
> 
> 
> Despite having twice population compared to Iran they are light light years behind us and this forum doesn’t worth to waste time.
> 
> View attachment 551068
> 
> 
> http://hdr.undp.org/en/composite/HDI
> 
> View attachment 551071
> 
> 
> View attachment 551070
> 
> 
> Probably you baboon and false flagger afghani dotard @timmy_area51 should stay in this forum.


In the span of 1 month, i myself recently got 2 strikes, and ive been on this forum multiple years. so what did i "do"- i believe its that i dont kiss Pakistan's butt on this forum the way some people/mods want(at least recently). look at the 2nd strike, it doesnt even contain my post!






Even if i trolled, i trolled in response to another forum members trolling, so what happened to those trolls? i suspect not much.
in short, it seems this forum has gotten more sensitive in its need for confirmation bias. But if i get banned, i'll have to accept this isnt the place for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

925boy said:


> In the span of 1 month, i myself recently got 2 strikes, and ive been on this forum multiple years. so what did i "do"- i believe its that i dont kiss Pakistan's butt on this forum the way some people/mods want(at least recently). look at the 2nd strike, it doesnt even contain my post!
> 
> View attachment 551293
> 
> 
> Even if i trolled, i trolled in response to another forum members trolling, so what happened to those trolls? i suspect not much.
> in short, it seems this forum has gotten more sensitive in its need for confirmation bias. But if i get banned, i'll have to accept this isnt the place for me.


An international forum shouldn’t be biased but unfortunately it is much strict and biased almost to the core. It's not strict if members insult each other but if you write against some “fully dictatorship” holy countries or even put youtube videos it becomes strict your posts get deleted and you get strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

yavar said:


>


F***k the Arab league....bunch of morons gathering each year stabbing each other in the back, while Israelis are stealing their land and humiliating them at every occasion (the more they humiliate them the more they love them.... go figure that

A total of* 22 Arab countries* in middle east/africa(*ALL* colonized by europeans)..Turkey and Iran (never colonised)...that is why they attack Iran and Turkey ..to cover their shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

*SYRIA LEASES LATAKIA PORT TO IRAN: REPORT*




Click to see full-size image.

Iran will take over management of the port at the Syrian city of Latakia from October 1st, 2019, as per an agreement between the two countries, Asia Times reported.

This fulfills a long-standing aim of Tehran to secure access to the Mediterranean and shows that Syria-Iran co-operation is getting even deeper.

US and Israeli actions to limit the Iranian presence in Syria have resulted in almost no success. Their backing of militant groups operating in the coutnry only strengthened the Syrian-Iranian relations in the spheres of security and military.

Earlier, on February 25th Syrian president Bashar al-Assad’s visited Tehran, where he met with Iranian President Hassan Rouhani, and Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei. The trip was Assad’s first since the beginning of the conflict in Syria, approximately 9 years ago.

In recent months, a number of industrial, military, and energy deals between Tehran and Damascus have been made public, including one that provides for the establishment of power stations in Latakia. The port-management agreement is another building block in Iran’s project to maintain its presence in Syria.

Iran has also promised to address Syria’s ongoing fuel shortage by sending all future shipments of heating fuel, cooking fuel, and gasoline to the Iranian-leased section of Latakia, once it is fully operational.

Up until now, the port was operated by a French and Syrian company. The French company may take the issue to court to demand compensation from the Syrian government after it annulled its operating contract.

Asia Times speculated that the move may also impact Russian troops deployed in the nearby area. Russia operates a fortified airbase in Hmeimim in the Latakia province, and a port in the city of Tartus.

“The lease of Latakia will not only end Russia’s exclusive presence in the coastal district, it may also put Russian troops and military vehicles at risk.

Hmeimim was subjected to a series of drone attacks between January and October of 2018 and having the Iranians so close would create a higher risk of similar operations in the area, whether by Israel, the United States, or other players on the Syrian battlefield seeking to settle old scores with the Iranians.

A permanent Iranian presence in Latakia could limit and possibly obstruct Russian surveillance and intelligence gathering, jam their radio-electronic technology, and jeopardize Russian air-defenses, aircraft, and the lives of military personnel.”

The decision on Syria’s part took almost a year to take, since Iran made an official request in February 2018 to be allowed to operate the port. It did, however, appear to be according to plan, since in November 2018 Iran announced the construction of a railway that would go through Iraq and lead to the Syrian port. It was claimed that it was to help Iraq, because it couldn’t afford to build such a route.

Since the Iraqis have stated that they cannot afford construction of the railway to Basra, the railway was decided to receive Iran’s financing which will be paid back by the Iraqi side later,” Deputy Head of RAI for Infrastructure and Technical Affairs Maziyar Yazdani said.

There is also no official response by Israel, which is a staunch opposer of any Iranian presence in Syria.

Recently, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu claimed that Israel was prepared to block routes for Iranian oil exports. He also said that Israel and Russia would work together to remove all foreign forces from Syria. However, it’s obviuos that Moscow and Tel Aviv have a very different understanding of the term “foreign forces” in the regard of the Syrian conflict.

Israel’s rhetoric has always been aggressive towards Iran, but recent exchanges have shown both countries threatening the other. Both claiming that they could easily handle the enemy.


*Love to have seen Nathanyaboo's face when they gave him the news..lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yavar

18+






http://cclip.ir/v/645651/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

متشکرم روحانی ...



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

hi my name is Skyshadow I am officially a terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyshadow

Here we gooo 

*Iran’s Supreme Security Council puts US troops on its terrorist groups list*

*https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.rt.com/news/455899-iran-supreme-council-us-troops-terror-list/amp/*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hi dear guys,i need your expert help about some matters............i wanna change my personal details but after some efforts an error would be shown(which says Please enter a value for all required fields.)how could i get rid of this message........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

DoubleYouSee said:


> Hi dear guys,i need your expert help about some matters............i wanna change my personal details but after some efforts an error would be shown(which says Please enter a value for all required fields.)how could i get rid of this message........


Salam dadash. 

Which personal details exactly? Do you want to change your username or are you planning to do something else?


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Salam dadash.
> 
> Which personal details exactly? Do you want to change your username or are you planning to do something else?


forget about it.......i wanted to change something but i changed my mind..........by the way i wanna know your oponion about the gambler's new decision(trump's nickname as sardar soleimani said)...........what will happen to IRGC!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

If you ever wondered why US of A is so obsessively opposed to Iran being independent and strong just keep in mind this...

*The Total value of Iran's natural Gas and oil reserves (biggest in the world combined) in today's dollar is estimated to be (32 Trillion dollars).*

Beautiful IR-6 machines in a Cascade..(composite rotor, spinning on magnetic levitation bearings)...*Make Iran Great Again (MIGA)* .. looking forward to see IR-8s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoubleYouSee

aryobarzan said:


> If you ever wondered why US of A is so obsessively opposed to Iran being independent and strong just keep in mind this...
> 
> *The Total value of Iran's natural Gas and oil reserves (biggest in the world combined) in today's dollar is estimated to be (32 Trillion dollars).*
> 
> Beautiful IR-6 machines in a Cascade.. looking forward to see IR-8s.
> View attachment 552274


it is said that IR6 is under development,as if there is far from experiment state to the comercial state.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

skyshadow said:


> hi my name is Skyshadow I am officially a terrorist.




Everyone about the jewish system is null and void.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Tulip festival...Mashhad Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterNights

I am a little confused, what are they wasting money on IR-4 and IR-6 when they are also working on IR-8? IR-8 is actually cheaper than IR-1 due to the fact it uses less components (according to Salehi himself), but I don't understand why they don't just focus on IR-8?


----------



## DoubleYouSee

WinterNights said:


> I am a little confused, what are they wasting money on IR-4 and IR-6 when they are also working on IR-8? IR-8 is actually cheaper than IR-1 due to the fact it uses less components (according to Salehi himself), but I don't understand why they don't just focus on IR-8?


making a simple cascade of a centrifuge is something(for the test of a simple centrifuge uranium gas is not being used)and installing cascade in a row to enrich uranium on your request is another thing........for IR8 Mr.Salehi said that it takes us about 2 year to use uranium gas for enrichment.................as we are testing IR8 and IR6 we have to use IR1..as simple as it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

WinterNights said:


> I am a little confused, what are they wasting money on IR-4 and IR-6 when they are also working on IR-8? IR-8 is actually cheaper than IR-1 due to the fact it uses less components (according to Salehi himself), but I don't understand why they don't just focus on IR-8?


Here is what I know:
IR-6 is now in limited production.. IR-8 still in R&D takes several years before becoming production item. as for IR/1 or 2..JCPOA does not allow replacement with more advanced ones.
(yes Rohani!! f**k up).so they use any remaining IR/1or 2s as spare replacements for their current old cascades.. Right now with JCPOA still in effect they can only use advanced IRs for research only (do not know how many max they can cascade or if allowed to inject actual gas feed). If they terminate JCPOA, then you will see new IR-6 running in conjunction with old IR-1/2s ..if they still work no reason to throw them away, use them until no longer repairable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*General Suleimani will be viewed the same way as Al-Baghdadi: Pompeo*

https://www.thenational.ae/world/gc...ewed-same-as-isis-leader-says-pompeo-1.846758


aryobarzan said:


> Here is what I know:
> IR-6 is now in limited production.. IR-8 still in R&D takes several years before becoming production item. as for IR/1 or 2..JCPOA does not allow replacement with more advanced ones.
> (yes Rohani!! f**k up).so they use any remaining IR/1or 2s as spare replacements for their current old cascades.. Right now with JCPOA still in effect they can only use advanced IRs for research only (do not know how many max they can cascade or if allowed to inject actual gas feed). If they terminate JCPOA, then you will see new IR-6 running in conjunction with old IR-1/2s ..if they still work no reason to throw them away, use them until no longer repairable.


May Rouhani was never born.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *General Suleimani will be viewed the same way as Al-Baghdadi: Pompeo*
> 
> https://www.thenational.ae/world/gc...ewed-same-as-isis-leader-says-pompeo-1.846758
> 
> May Rouhani was never born.....


you said it bro!
gol gofti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

DoubleYouSee said:


> you said it bro!
> gol gofti


Mokhlesam.


----------



## Aramagedon

The coup in Suadi:






Legendary Iranian goal keeper, Ahmareza Abedzade: (MUST WATCH)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> *General Suleimani will be viewed the same way as Al-Baghdadi: Pompeo*
> 
> https://www.thenational.ae/world/gc...ewed-same-as-isis-leader-says-pompeo-1.846758
> 
> May Rouhani was never born.....


General soleymani is the head of Quds force and it's ages USA designated Quds Force as a terrorist group so nothing will change for him and as if he care what USA think of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hack-Hook said:


> General soleymani is the head of Quds force and it's ages USA designated Quds Force as a terrorist group so nothing will change for him and as if he care what USA think of him.


i think americunts just want to aim IRGC's economical activities in IRAN,nothing more


----------



## Hack-Hook

DoubleYouSee said:


> i think americunts just want to aim IRGC's economical activities in IRAN,nothing more


According to George Bush executive order and current USA law any American who make deal with IRGC can face up to 20 year in prison . this new designation won't make any change in that regard.


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

View attachment 552421


Mock up of the future Iranian Nuclear reactor????
View attachment 552421

line up of Iranian IR series centrifuges..the tallest one in the far right is IR-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

aryobarzan said:


> View attachment 552423
> View attachment 552422
> View attachment 552421
> Future Iranian Nuclear reactor????
> View attachment 552421
> 
> line up of Iranian IR series centrifuges..the one in the far right is IR-8



damn IR_8 is big. now IR_6 looks like a baby


----------



## aryobarzan

skyshadow said:


> damn IR_8 is big.


Yup...One IR-8 will replace 20-25 of the IR-1..s
In the far left you can clearly see the composite Rotor (darker cylinder in side the outer cylinder)..what you can not see is the Magnetic levitation setup where the inner cylinder is rotating on..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterNights

aryobarzan said:


> Yup...One IR-8 will replace 8 of the IR-1..s



No, one IR-8 equals about 20-25 IR-1s. Don't look at the numbers next the centrifuge name, look at the SWU.


----------



## aryobarzan

WinterNights said:


> No, one IR-8 equals about 20-25 IR-1s. Don't look at the numbers next the centrifuge name, look at the SWU.


Thank you..I stand corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

aryobarzan said:


> Yup...One IR-8 will replace 20-25 of the IR-1..s
> In the far left you can clearly see the composite Rotor (darker cylinder in side the outer cylinder)..what you can not see is the Magnetic levitation setup where the inner cylinder is rotating on..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterNights

So just 50,000 of these IR-8's will give Iran 1 million SWU.  Now go and check how much uranium Iran could enrich for bombs each year with that 



aryobarzan said:


> View attachment 552423
> View attachment 552422
> View attachment 552421



Is that a new reactor project? we're seeing great achievement in nuclear sector, but we really need our own nuclear power plants so we don't rely on the Russians. We have almost everything we need, heck MAPNA makes the turbines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

WinterNights said:


> So just 50,000 of these IR-8's will give Iran 1 million SWU.  Now go and check how much uranium Iran could enrich for bombs each year with that
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a new reactor project? we're seeing great achievement in nuclear sector, but we really need our own nuclear power plants so we don't rely on the Russians. We have almost everything we need, heck MAPNA makes the turbines.


How much Uranium can Iran enrich in one year??? I say enough to make Nathan_Yaboo and Trump glow in the dark for ages!..lol


----------



## skyshadow

say whaaaaaaat ??



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580811748699082752

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WinterNights

skyshadow said:


> say whaaaaaaat ??
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580811748699082752



It's from the onion, they've trolled NCRI hard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

WinterNights said:


> It's from the onion, they've trolled NCRI hard




Ali Akbar Salehi, head of the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI), stated in early September, “We have declared our latest generation of centrifuges, i.e. IR-8, whose SWU (Separative Work Unit) is 24, to the Agency [International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA)]. 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterNights

aryobarzan said:


> How much Uranium can Iran enrich in one year??? I say enough to make Nathan_Yaboo and Trump glow in the dark for ages!..lol



Around 5000 SWU produce 1 bombs worth of enrichment per year. So 1 million, would in theory produce enough for 200 uranium nukes per year. Read this:
http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/186252

So yeah, these clowns better be careful. Iran could, without much effort end up having an arsenal if it chooses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

PressTV reported that Salehi said that Iran would need 190,000 SWU to provide the fuel annually (emphasis added) needed for the country’s power and research nuclear plants. This would imply that this value should be 190,000 SWU/year.

With that information, the units of the IR-8 centrifuge can be better understood. In this case, 24 kg UF6 SWU/year would equal 16 kg U SWU/year. When Salehi states the IR-8 centrifuge is 16 times more powerful than the IR-1, then the IR-1 centrifuge would have an enrichment output of 1.5 kg UF6 SWU/year or 1.0 kg U SWU/year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

skyshadow said:


> damn IR_8 is big. now IR_6 looks like a baby


as far as i remember salehi has said that the enrichment's swu has direct relation with the height and diameter of centrifuge..........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

DoubleYouSee said:


> as far as i remember salehi has said that the enrichment's swu has direct relation with the height and diameter of centrifuge..........



yes i read it too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

for those who say IR_2M and IR_6 have the same output and look at IR_8 output

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoubleYouSee

skyshadow said:


> for those who say IR_2M and IR_6 have the same output and look at IR_8 output
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 552655
> 
> 
> View attachment 552656


so weird to me,some older centrifuges(like IR3 and IR5) are being made but seems would not be operational at all...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

skyshadow said:


> for those who say IR_2M and IR_6 have the same output and look at IR_8 output
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 552655
> 
> 
> View attachment 552656


watched the video...love the Isfahani accent of this official..Too bad no one has focused on the other products they have showcased in this exhibition..I can see one industrial irradiation machinery that is used to irradiate perishable items like food. This is a very safe and cheap way to preserve food items.I wonder if it is exported. I once talked to a pharmaceutical rep who told me that Iranian manufactured medical devices are very good and very inexpensive and are used in western countries but not identified as made by Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DoubleYouSee

aryobarzan said:


> watched the video...love the Isfahani accent of this official..Too bad no one has focused on the other products they have showcased in this exhibition..I can see one industrial irradiation machinery that is used to irradiate perishable items like food. This is a very safe and cheap way to preserve food items.I wonder if it is exported. I once talked to a pharmaceutical rep who told me that Iranian manufactured medical devices are very good and very inexpensive and are used in western countries but not identified as made by Iran.


one of the most promissing Iranian companies which produces it's product in countries like swizerland,canada germany and other western contries is pooyandegan rah sassdat..........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

DoubleYouSee said:


> one of the most promissing Iranian companies which produces it's product in countries like swizerland,canada germany and other western contries is pooyandegan rah sassdat..........


Thank you..that is a good information.


----------



## Tps43

OldTwilight said:


> and sanction .... look like there is God Test , or simply God abandon us , or simply we are paying for our in useless managers .....


Useless managers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_I post this article by SAKER..he is Russian and one of few people who has a good command of world politics...I love reading his posts..I thought you may like this one_.

*THE SAKER: “WILL THE TRUMP ADMINISTRATION GO TO WAR NEXT?”*

Ever since Mr. MAGA made it to the White House, I have been awed by the level of sheer stupidity and, frankly, the immorality of this administration. Obama was almost as incompetent and evil, but Trump truly brought about a qualitative change in what we could loosely refer to as the “average White House IQ.” The best thing I can honestly say about Trump is that stupid can be good. Alas, it can also be extremely dangerous, and that is what is happening now. Just check out these recent headlines:


Trump signs declaration recognizing Israel’s sovereignty over disputed Golan Heights
Moscow believes Western sabotage caused Venezuelan blackout
Explosions in Venezuela confirmed as a terrorist sabotage
US designates Iran’s Revolutionary Guards as terrorist organization – Trump
Pompeo to Turkey: Military Action in Syria Will Have ‘Devastating’ Consequences
I have to admit that this last one is my favorite, really! How cool is that? The US threatens a NATO member state with war (that is what “devastating/serious consequences” means in diplotalk).

Pompeo (surely one of the most evil and delusional idiots in the Trump Administration) was probably trying to emulate the role-model of this entire Administration, Bibi Netanyahu, who once even threatened *New Zealand* with war(well, kinda, I know, they did not really mean “real” war, but they did use war language, which, for a politician, is irresponsible at best).

This would all be very funny if not for the fact that it is pretty obvious that the USA is already engaged in a covert military/terrorist campaign against Venezuela and that the fact that the Maduro government has successfully foiled the “Guaidó revolution” (at least so far) only further enrages the likes of Pompeo. Besides, the fact that the US military does not appear to have the stomach for a ground invasion does not at all mean that they cannot trigger a Kosovo or Libya type of bombing and missile campaign against Venezuela.

*Will the covert war against Venezuela soon turn into an overt one?*
Those who now claim that three Russian S-300 air defense battalions (equipped with the export version of the S-300VM – the “Antey-2500”) or even thousands of Russian-made MANPADS can stop the USA simply don’t understand warfare in general and air-defense operations specifically. What these folks do is to take a few figures about, in this case, the theoretical capabilities of the Venezuelan S-300s and then compute how many aircraft/missiles these systems could shoot down. That is not how air defenses work.

[Sidebar: I won’t write a detailed explanation about this topic here. My friend Andrei Martyanov can do that much better than I, but I will just say that to be truly effective, any air defense system has to be 1) multi-level and 2) integrated. Furthermore, such pseudo-analyses as mentioned above always overlooks the importance of all other factors besides the number and characteristics of the missiles themselves. But in reality, electronic warfare, network integration, signal processing, combat management systems, etc. play an absolutely crucial role in air defenses. Even deceptive measures (such as inflatable “tanks” or wooden “aircraft”) can play a central role in the outcome (as it did in Kosovo and Iraq). The same goes for offensive air operations, of course. Thus no evaluation of a possible US air attack on Venezuela can be made without analyzing US capabilities, training, procedures, etc. The truth is that what military experts call “bean counting” is what only pretend-experts engage in. From a military point of view this is entirely useless and futile]

The sad truth is that absent a multi-level integrated air defense system like Russia has, air defense operations typically turn into a simple numbers game: X number of defensive missiles vs. Y number of attackers. Keep in mind that effective EW (especially SEAD) will *dramatically* reduce the effectiveness of any air defenses. The same applies to whatever number of Su-30 or even Su-35s Russia might deliver to Venezuela.

Now, look at a map and see for yourself: Venezuela is literally in the USA’s backyard (at least in military terms), and the US can bring HUGE numbers of whatever it wants (missiles, bombs, SEAD aircraft, etc.) to the fight. Not only that, but the Venezuelans lack any real counter-attack options, which means that Uncle Shmuel can fire off as many missiles as he wants for weeks and months without ever having to worry about a counter-strike.

It is only political factors protecting Venezuela from an overt US attack, not military factors. The latter are not irrelevant, of course, and I discussed them here. In military terms, Venezuela is a sitting duck which might be able to deter a ground operation, but which can do nothing against US standoff striking capabilities, at least not against a determined US effort. Against a _pretend_-strike, like what the Israelis and the USA did in Syria, the Venezuelans could probably meaningfully degrade the number of US bombs/missiles reaching their targets. But that is all they can reasonably hope for.

*What about Syria?*
Well, the AngloZionists sure lost the first phase of this war, but they remain unwilling to come to terms with that fact. So now they have defined-down their objectives from “a new Middle-East” or the “animal Assad must go” to “we will never allow peace to break out in Syria.” Not much of a strategy, but that’s is good enough for the Israelis, and that’s all that really matters to Trump or his masters. I don’t want to cover Syria in detail right now, but the simple fact that Pompeo is issuing threats against Turkey really says it all. The Turkish reaction was quite predictable: Turkish Vice President Fuat Oktay declared that “_The United States must choose. Does it want to remain Turkey’s ally or risk our friendship by joining forces with terrorists to undermine its NATO ally’s defense against its enemies_?”

Feel the love?!

Yes, these are only words, and Turkey remains under NATO/CENTCOM occupation (CENTCOM, which the Iranians have – quite logically- just declared a terrorist organization!). Still, between the S-400 vs. F-35, the Kurdish issue, the CIA continuous support for Fethullah Gülen or the fact that the (US-controlled) EU never accepted Turkey, all create a potentially explosive background which even a small spark could ignite.

It is equally clear that both the US and Israel will continue to conduct airstrikes, assassinations, support for Takfiri terrorist groups, etc., in Syria for the foreseeable future. Trump’s famous withdrawal from Syria will end up like all his promises: tossed down the memory hole. As for the Israelis, it is absolutely vital (for psychological and ideological reasons) for them to continue to subvert not only Syria but the entire Middle-East. Furthermore, we should *never* forget the Israeli end-goal: to use the USA to destroy any country daring to resist Israeli aggression. On top of that list, there is, of course, Iran.

Simply put: there will be no peace in the Middle-East as long as Palestine is occupied by a gang of racist thugs whose contempt for international law or even basic norms of civilized behavior is as total as their total reliance on deception and violence to subjugate the region and, eventually, our entire planet. Of course, Russia and China will help, as will Iran, but that is unlikely to be enough to achieve a lasting peace (if anything, the latest Israeli statements about annexing even more of Palestine are an indicator of more bad things to come).

The truth is that while the Empire does not have the power to break the will of the Syrian people, it has plenty enough strength left to prevent peace from breaking out in Syria.

*Or Iran?*
Who knows? It is possible to predict the actions of a rational actor. “Rational” implies a minimal degree of intelligence and sanity. The problem is that we cannot be sure about the intelligence of the folks currently remaining on duty at the Pentagon while we can be absolutely sure that the Israelis are completely insane and delusional (as racists always are). So far, the Israelis have failed to get the US to attack Iran. Clearly, there were some intelligent and sane people at the Pentagon (in the tradition of Admiral Fallon) but how sure can we be that by now they have not all been purged (or corrupted) by the Neocon regime?

[Sidebar: when I speak of the stupidity of the US leaders, I don’t mean that as an insult. I mean that in a diagnostic sense: these folks are simply not very bright. Check out Dmitry Orlov’s excellent “Is the USS Ship of Fools Taking on Water?” for a very good discussion of the increasingly important role stupidity is playing in the actions of the Empire. And Orlov is not the only one thinking this. By now most Russians are pretty convinced that stupidity and gross incompetence is what best characterizes US decision-making. If it wasn’t for the very real risks of war, the Russians would spend their time laughing at the cluelessness of the “indispensable nation’s” leaders…]

When I look at the fact that, at least so far, the US has not dared overt military aggression against Venezuela, I cannot imagine anybody at the Pentagon or CENTCOM having the stomach for a war against Iran. But, again, I am assuming intelligence and sanity, which applies neither to Mr. MAGA nor to the Israelis.

*The DPRK? The Ukraine? Libya? Country X?*
In strategic analysis, one should never say never, but I submit that the chances of a full-scale US military attack on the DPRK, in the Ukraine, in Libya or against Country X (replace X with whatever country you like) are slim. Frankly, that train has already left the station. Of course, “Country X” is vague enough to remain a possibility at least in theory (maybe some new tiny “Grenada” can be identified to, in Michael Ledeen’s immortal words “_throw it against the wall, just to show the world we mean business” _(after all, that is what this great American hero – Reagan – did after the US had to run from Lebanon), but unless the Trump Administration reaches a new level of incompetence, arrogance, and insanity, I don’t see where Uncle Shmuel might decide to “restore democracy” next.




Any guess as to where these “indispensable” folks will restore democracy next?

*Conclusion: Venezuela still in the cross-hairs or already under attack?*
When dealing with a terminally dysfunctional administration like the Trump Administration (just look at how often people get sacked or resign from it! Check here for the latest case), we have to assume that it is capable of the worst, most illogical, and even catastrophically self-defeating actions. An overt attack on Venezuela would undoubtedly fall into this category. We, therefore, need to set aside all the many statements made by various US officials (whether threatening or appeasing) and look at what the US is actually already doing. When we do that, we see that _the US is already engaged in warfare against Venezuela_, even if this warfare is mostly covert. Furthermore, this covert warfare has failed, at least so far. However, and even more worrisome, the US has paid very little, if any, political price for its completely illegal aggression against Venezuela. So the real question is not whether the US will decide to launch a full-scale overt military aggression against Venezuela but whether there _are any factors which would inhibit the US from crossing the deniability threshold?_

I can think of at least one such factor: the inevitable blow-back against any “Yankee” military intervention in the Latin American public opinion and the subsequent and potentially severe consequences for US puppets (_à la_ Bolsonaro for example) and various comprador regimes (in Colombia for example) on the continent. Other than that, my biggest hope is that the debacle in Iraq, Afghanistan and elsewhere will be sufficient to persuade US officials that one more military disaster would not yield any benefits to their interests.

The clock is running and the Neocon gang in the White House has to decide either way – blame it all on somebody else (the Venezuelan people, the Russians, the Chinese, Hezbollah, Iran, Martian extraterrestrials, etc.) and leave or try an overt military intervention and hope that things go better than they always do.

What do you think? Will the Trump Administration go to war and, if yes, where?

The Saker

*PS: quick Ukrainian update:* neither Poroshenko nor Zelenskii have anything resembling a real program (albeit Zelenskii just released a 10-point “plan” which is simply silly, no point in discussing it now). Since both of them will be US puppets, this is not a big problem: the course of the Ukraine will not change as a result of this election anyway. Poroshenko’s campaign in weak, he is trying to cater to the Russian speaking population (he even goes as far as sometimes speaking in Russian, which is technically illegal for him!), but that is way too late by now: everybody hates him and the regime he represents. Zelenskii, in contrast, has a very dynamic and effective campaign – mostly videos – in which he says stuff which Poroshenko could never say. Most observers, including myself, think that since the 2nd round of voting is a competition of anti-ratings (negative perception) Zelenskii will win. Time is running out for Poroshenko, he better come up with something dramatic, or he needs to run. As for Yulia Vladimirovna, she clearly is in discussions with the Zelenskii people to see if they can form a political coalition in the Rada. I believe that these negotiations will be kept secret until the 2nd tour, at which point a “coalition of Zelenskii supporting factions” will be created in the Rada.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

aryobarzan said:


> Thank you..that is a good information.


your welcome......i saw an interview of manager of that company who claimed that they have to produce their product under new brand and name to avoid the sanctions.......


----------



## skyshadow

DoubleYouSee said:


> so weird to me,some older centrifuges(like IR3 and IR5) are being made but seems would not be operational at all...........



well they could be operational but what is the point of Mass producing a weak centrifuge when you have a grasp on a much much stronger centrifuge IR_8.


----------



## Aramagedon

High ranking Iranian spies in zionist state:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> High ranking Iranian spies in zionist state:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


just that part that netanyaboo has to clear his voice to say ayatollah khamenaei

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

@SubWater @Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ @Bahram Esfandiari OK guys, Some little advice, Whenever you see some news that seams a little off, You really should fact check it before posting it. When your read something like Saudi king was kissing Trump's wife hand not once but three times, You should wait a minute and think to yourself that how is this possible? Is it real? Who posted the news? Is there any link to the source? Is the source reliable? I mean when you read that Trump said "The Saudi king was licking my wife's hand so i told him to stop!" either the news isn't real or Trump who proved himself to be a pathological liar is lying again.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116666374267523072https://www.newsweek.com/donald-tru...melania-despite-video-footage-showing-1391296

You guys were trying to prove your arguments in that thread, How posting something that's fake news literally two posts later is going to help your arguments? And what a piece of art Seyed Muhammad Hoseini is, He made a tweet in it referencing to an article that's literally saying Trump lied about Saudi king kissing his wife hand, But for some reason forgot the "Trump lied" part of the article.

Also you guys should stop insulting other nations so quickly because of the words of a few idiots that may or may not be of that nationality here. It somebody says something try to ignore it or at max ridicule only that person and not an entire nation because of that guy, Specially not the Pakistan nation, Since this is Pakistani forum and we are guests here. You guys should try to be representative of your country here, How insulting others left and right is going to help your cause?


----------



## Aramagedon

DoubleYouSee said:


> just that part that netanyaboo has to clear his voice to say ayatollah khamenaei


----------



## SubWater

Cthulhu said:


> @SubWater @Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ @Bahram Esfandiari OK guys, Some little advice, Whenever you see some news that seams a little off, You really should fact check it before posting it. When your read something like Saudi king was kissing Trump's wife hand not once but three times, You should wait a minute and think to yourself that how is this possible? Is it real? Who posted the news? Is there any link to the source? Is the source reliable? I mean when you read that Trump said "The Saudi king was licking my wife's hand so i told him to stop!" either the news isn't real or Trump who proved himself to be a pathological liar is lying again.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1116666374267523072https://www.newsweek.com/donald-tru...melania-despite-video-footage-showing-1391296
> 
> You guys were trying to prove your arguments in that thread, How posting something that's fake news literally two posts later is going to help your arguments? And what a piece of art Seyed Muhammad Hoseini is, He made a tweet in it referencing to an article that's literally saying Trump lied about Saudi king kissing his wife hand, But for some reason forgot the "Trump lied" part of the article.
> 
> Also you guys should stop insulting other nations so quickly because of the words of a few idiots that may or may not be of that nationality here. It somebody says something try to ignore it or at max ridicule only that person and not an entire nation because of that guy, Specially not the Pakistan nation, Since this is Pakistani forum and we are guests here. You guys should try to be representative of your country here, How insulting others left and right is going to help your cause?


Hello,
my dear dude, the cameras weren't with them in all places.
Second that is Trump words not my words, and Yes Trump is liar but that does not mean every thing he says is lie.



Cthulhu said:


> Also you guys should stop insulting other nations so quickly because of the words of a few idiots that may or may not be of that nationality here. It somebody says something try to ignore it or at max ridicule only that person and not an entire nation because of that guy, Specially not the Pakistan nation, Since this is Pakistani forum and we are guests here. You guys should try to be representative of your country here, How insulting others left and right is going to help your cause?


Clearly, I didn't insult Pakistan as country but few Pakistani members here deserve same thing that they are repeating.
our current problem in General now is defensive policy, we need aggressive policy in region and the world. Otherwise as usual they throw first punch.


----------



## Cthulhu

SubWater said:


> Hello,
> my dear dude, the cameras weren't with them in all places.
> Second that is Trump words not my words, and Yes Trump is liar but that does not mean every thing he says is lie.


They were, Trump said when they got to Saudi Arabia and got off the plane, The king was waiting to great them. He said the king shook his hand and garbed his wife's hand and started kissing it so he said to the king that’s enough kissing. But the camera's were there and and show Trump and his wife got off the plane, The Saudi king shook their hands, and then they went to the cars, No kissing.


SubWater said:


> Clearly, I didn't insult Pakistan as country but few Pakistani members here deserve same thing that they are repeating.
> our current problem in General now is defensive policy, we need aggressive policy in region and the world. Otherwise as usual they throw first punch.


I didn't say you insulted someone, And sure some people deserve some nasty khar mader insults here, I'm saying we Iranian members shouldn't start talking sh!t about an entire nation for some few idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

This thing about Saudi King licking Trumps wife hand is possible (yes I was not there and no cameras recorded the event). I believe it because it is within the character of the southern Persian gulf arab clans to be very subservient to european looking people (I have seen that when I made a trip to Kuwait few years back). Add to the mix the briefings they received from their American handlers about idiot Trump loving to be showered with praise ..so the camel jukies interpreted that as: (extra licking is good!)....We never know what goes on in the primitive brain of a wahhabi....lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

aryobarzan said:


> This thing about Saudi King licking Trumps wife hand is possible (yes I was not there and no cameras recorded the event)


The cameras were there and recorded the event, There's a footage of the event:




Do you see the Saudi King kissing Melania's hand?


aryobarzan said:


> I believe it because it is within the character of the southern Persian gulf arab clans to be very subservient to european looking people (I have seen that when I made a trip to Kuwait few years back). Add to the mix the briefings they received from their American handlers about idiot Trump loving to be showered with praise ..so the camel jukies interpreted that as: (extra licking is good!)....We never know what goes on in the primitive brain of a wahhabi....lol.


These are your delusions.


----------



## SubWater

Shame
That is pure racism tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117033828751740928
refusing Iraqis help is sign of gheyrat but Europian help is good.

Asking help from neighbors is not shameful like we will help them in time of the emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

SubWater said:


> Shame
> That is pure racism tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117033828751740928
> refusing Iraqis help is sign of gheyrat but Europian help is good.
> 
> Asking help from neighbors is not shameful like we will help them in time of the emergency.


Mahnaz Afshar is an arab hater.

I like Iranian patriots but I hate Iranian racists!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Cthulhu said:


> The cameras were there and recorded the event, There's a footage of the event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the Saudi King kissing Melania's hand?
> 
> These are your delusions.


enemies of iran do not play a fair game...they play dirty..just listen to nathan-yaboo or the shit head mbs.so please do not try to defend these savages. I am fully aware of what you say but please do not take away our bullets even if these bullets are some times blank....hope you get my drift.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Mahnaz Afshar is an arab hater.
> 
> I like Iranian patriots but I hate Iranian racists!


Hating for those who come to help is disgusting.
Unlike Germans who send few boats, Iraqis send heavy machines and man powers to build temporary dams.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

aryobarzan said:


> enemies of iran do not play a fair game...they play dirty..just listen to nathan-yaboo or the shit head mbs.so please do not try to defend these savages. I am fully aware of what you say but please do not take away our bullets even if these bullets are some times blank....hope you get my drift.


Man have u forgotten we have many vatan foroshes in our country ?

These animals since middle of Qajar time have harmed our country. Back then they liked Europeans, Now they like Suads.


Ayatollah Khameneyi in mashhad: I don’t know any worse regime in the world than Saudi regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> Or what make USSR fall ,their lack of nukes and missiles or their defeat in political and industrial competition.


تو اصن حالیت هست چی داری میگی ؟

وقتی یه کشور وحشی عقب افتاده بیابون گردی مثل عربستان داره میره به سمت ساختن موشک و قدرت هسته ای نظامی، تو انتظار داری منِ ایرانی سرمو بکنم تو‌ برف بگم ما اصن به هیچی نیاز نداریم. واقعا حالیت هست اصن تو چی داری میگی

اسراییل و پاکستان کم بود حالا عربستان هم اضافه شد اونوقت تو سرتو کردی زیر برف میگی ما به این چیزا نیازی نداریم

تو کلا تعطیلی بابا

۹۰٪ از پست هام هم مزخرف هست که ارزش جواب دادن ندارن

من فقط امیدوارم افراد نظامی ما یه جو عقل تو کلشون باشه و وقتی موقع جنگ شد موشک های هسته ایشون رو رووو کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> تو اصن حالیت هست چی داری میگی ؟
> 
> وقتی یه کشور وحشی عقب افتاده بیابون گردی مثل عربستان داره میره به سمت ساختن موشک و قدرت هسته ای نظامی، تو انتظار داری منِ ایرانی سرمو بکنم تو‌ برف بگم ما اصن به هیچی نیاز نداریم. واقعا حالیت هست اصن تو چی داری میگی
> 
> اسراییل و پاکستان کم بود حالا عربستان هم اضافه شد اونوقت تو سرتو کردی زیر برف میگی ما به این چیزا نیازی نداریم
> 
> تو کلا تعطیلی بابا
> 
> ۹۰٪ از پست هام هم مزخرف هست که ارزش جواب دادن ندارن
> 
> من فقط امیدوارم افراد نظامی ما یه جو عقل تو کلشون باشه و وقتی موقع جنگ شد موشک های هسته ایشون رو رووو کنن


Don't be sad bro
For sure our leader doesn't listen to these "so called" liberals.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> تو اصن حالیت هست چی داری میگی ؟
> 
> وقتی یه کشور وحشی عقب افتاده بیابون گردی مثل عربستان داره میره به سمت ساختن موشک و قدرت هسته ای نظامی، تو انتظار داری منِ ایرانی سرمو بکنم تو‌ برف بگم ما اصن به هیچی نیاز نداریم. واقعا حالیت هست اصن تو چی داری میگی
> 
> اسراییل و پاکستان کم بود حالا عربستان هم اضافه شد اونوقت تو سرتو کردی زیر برف میگی ما به این چیزا نیازی نداریم
> 
> تو کلا تعطیلی بابا
> 
> ۹۰٪ از پست هام هم مزخرف هست که ارزش جواب دادن ندارن
> 
> من فقط امیدوارم افراد نظامی ما یه جو عقل تو کلشون باشه و وقتی موقع جنگ شد موشک های هسته ایشون رو رووو کنن


Your usual tactic . not be able to answer two simple question and resorting in insulting.
Again was lack of nukes and missile cause the USSR fall? 
Why potential enemies of Israel seems to have always fight with each other or have some internal problem ? Is it because of Israel Nukes and missile or something else is behind it.



DoubleYouSee said:


> Don't be sad bro
> For sure our leader doesn't listen to these "so called" liberals.........


Can you answer the same questions ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

aryobarzan said:


> so please do not try to defend these savages.


Look at what Seyed Muhammad Hoseini did, He took an article saying Trump lied about Saudi king kissing his wife hand, Removed the "Trump lied" part of the article and went on a bashing outrage. Now what is he doing? Is he bashing the Saudi king for greeting a baffon that hates Muslims and literally painted Muslims as terrorists in his presidential election campaign? Is he bashing Trump for being a delusional pathological liar how looks at everyone and everything like he is their owner? No, He is outraged that "Oh what kind of Islam is this? Kissing a woman's hand three time, What kind of Muslim the Saudi king is?....." So of course i'm going to have to defend the Saudi king against this unjust attack on him for what he didn't do.


aryobarzan said:


> enemies of iran do not play a fair game...they play dirty..just listen to nathan-yaboo or the shit head mbs.so please do not try to defend these savages. I am fully aware of what you say but please do not take away our bullets even if these bullets are some times blank....hope you get my drift.


I know they lie and do not play a fair game, But consider this: During Italian colonization of Libya, There was a guy called Omar Mukhtar who fought against the Italian Royal Army, And the movie "Lion of the Desert" is based on his life. In it there's a scene in the movie where the Libyans have captured some Italians, When one of the Libyans wants to execute the Italians, Omar Mukhtar stops him saying "We don't kill Prisoners of War", The Libyan guy angrily says "But they do it to us!", And Omar Mukhtar answers him "They are not our teachers".




So yeah, They are not our teachers.


Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Man have u forgotten we have many vatan foroshes in our country ?
> 
> These animals since middle of Qajar time have harmed our country. Back then they liked Europeans, Now they like Suads.
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khameneyi in mashhad: I don’t know any worse regime in the world than Saudi regime.


Are you talking about me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hack-Hook said:


> Your usual tactic . not be able to answer two simple question and resorting in insulting.
> Again was lack of nukes and missile cause the USSR fall?
> Why potential enemies of Israel seems to have always fight with each other or have some internal problem ? Is it because of Israel Nukes and missile or something else is behind it.
> 
> 
> Can you answer the same questions ?


برای ابر قدرت شدن باید تو ۳مورد زیر اقتدار داشته باشی.........
۱-اقتدار دفاعی وامنیتی
۲-اقتدار اقتصادی
۳-اقتدار فرهنگی
تنها کشوری که هرسه مورد بالا رو داره و ابر قدرته امریکاس.............شوروی تو اولی و دومی موفق شد و توسومی زمین خورد(شاید فکر کنی که اقتصاد شوروی ضعیف بود!باید بگم که شوروی توسالی که دچار فروپاشی شد هم رشد مثبت اقتصادی داشت درصورتی که خیلی از هم پیمانان امریکا تورم ۲۰درصدی تو همون سالها داشتن و باید این کلیشه که اقتصاد شوروی ضعیف بود رو فراموش کنی.......شوروی شگست خورد چون مردمش به داشته هاشون توجه نمی کردن و باتبلیغات غربی ها به نداشته هاشون توجه می کردن بحثش مفصله...........چین در اولی موفق شده و دردومی هم موفق شده وبعد از تثبیت شدنش به عنوان قدرت اقتصادی تازه مثل شوروی وارد سومی شده که باید ببینیم غربی ها چین رو هم به زانو در میارن یانه! لازم به ذکره که تاهمین ۲۰سال پیش اقتصاد چین توخیلی از زمینه ها به بهانه حقوق بشری تحت تحریم بود ولی الان قدرت اقتصادی و نظامیه تثبیت شده ای هست.............واما ایران عزیز خودمون که تازه قدرتش روتواقتدار دفاعی تثبیت کرده و می خواد به قدرت اقتصادی تبدیل بشه به همین دلیله که تهدیدات ایران دیگه رنگ و بوی اقتصادی به خودش داره میگیره تا نظامی(دونالد ترامپ توسازمان ملل باغرور وتکبر می گفت رژیم ایراناول از مردم خودش میترسه و بعد هم از ارتش قدرتمند امریکا در صورتی اکه اگه خودش یا اوباما به قدرت ارتششون اعتقاد داشتن این همه زحمت مذاکره و تحریم و این بند و بساط ها رو نمی کشیدن و کاررویه سره می کردن........ولی چون ما به اقتدار رسیدیم و براشون دردسر میسازیم منطق امریکایی بهشون میگه از ضعیف ترین نقطه بهمون ضربه بزنن...........)خلاصه داستان ماالان مثل ۲۰سال پیش چین هستیم ولی در مقیاس منطقا ای نه جهانی یا ۲۰سال دیگه تبدیل میشیم به یه قدرت منطقه ای اقتصادی یا این که کلا باید همین الان فاتحه ایران رو بخونیم.....بله ایران نه جمهوری اسلامی...............من به آینده خوشبینم........شاید بگی ای بابا دلت خوشه ها تواین همه گرونی داری میگی ایران می تونه خیز برداره برای قدرت منطقا ای شدن؟!....بله داداش خیلی از این گرونی ها برای قاچاقی هست که همین الان از ایران به کشورای همسایه میشه.......در حل حاضر تولید همه چیز و صادرات اونها ازایرا به کشورهای همسایه به شدت سودآوره...اینو من نمی گم اقتصاد دون های بزرگی مثل دکتر ادیب میگن..........به هر حال داستان خیلی طولانیه و واقعا نمی تونستم خلاصه تر از این بگم

محمد حسین ادیب

✅دلار از 13 هزار تومان که بیشتر شد 50 درصد هر چه که در ایران تولید میشود اقتصادی است تا به عراق و ترکیه قانونی و غیر قانونی صادر شود و این عرضه دلار را بیشتر می کند

✅دلار از 13 هزار تومان که بیشتر شد اختلاف قیمت بین ایران و کشورهای منطقه ،آنقدر جذابیت برای مبادله ایجاد می کند که با نرخ دلار سیزده هزار تومان اقتصاد ایران در اقتصاد عراق و ترکیه ادغام میشود

✅با دلار 13 هزار تومانی اقتصادی است که مصرف لبنیات در ایران متوقف شود و شیر در کارخانجات داخلی به شیر خشک تبدیل و غیر قانونی به عراق صادر شود

✅با دلار بالای سیزده هزار تومان ، اقتصادی است که گوشت قرمز تولیدی در ایران غیر قانونی به کشور های عربی صادر شود و قیمت گوشت قرمز بالاتر از قدرت خرید ٨٠ درصد از ایرانیان تغیین شود

1- هشتاد درصد سود بازار در 14 رشته فوق است‌

2- فعالین اقتصادی برای باقی ماندن در بازار به مهارت های تازه ای نیاز دارند که در 14رشته فوق مورد نیاز است اما 90 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی فاقد مهارت های لازم یا امکانات لازم برای حضور در ده رشته فوق اند لذا حداقل 50 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی خرج شان از دخل شان بیشتر است ، این گروه 50 درصدی اکنون در بازار کم فعال شده اند

3- هشتاد درصد فروش را 20 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی انجام می دهند و 80 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی فقط 20 درصد از فروش را انجام می دهند

4- هشتاد درصدی که 20 درصد فروش را انجام می دهند سود ناشی از فروش ، هزینه جاری آنها را پوشش نمی دهد لذا در وضع موجود وارد فاز زیان دهی شده اند

5- گروه هشتاد درصدی که 20 درصد فروش را انجام می دهند غیر از حرفه خود فقط سه کار بلدند یا در بانک سپرده گذاری کند یا در بخش مسکن سرمایه گذاری کند و یا دلار بخرند

6- مسکن را کسی نمی خرد لذا اقبال بازار به سمت سرمایه گذاری در بخش مسکن خیلی کم است آنهائی هم که به این سمت رفته اند یا می روند با نخریدن ملک ، گیر کرده اند یا گیر می کنند

7- با افزایش نرخ ارز ، آنچنان سپرده گذاری در بانک طی یکسال گذشته زیان آور بوده که عده زیادی انگیزه ای برای حضور در این بخش ندارند 90 درصد دارای این برداشت اند که با سپرده گذاری در بانک بدبخت شده اند

8- لذا تنها راه باقی مانده که با مهارت این قبیل افراد انطباق دارد خرید دلار است

9- تحریم ها آمریکا و عملیات روانی آمریکا ، باعث فعال ماندن انتظارات تورمی میشود

10- کسانی که در زمره گروه 80 درصدی هستند که 20 درصد فروش را انجام می دهند در وضع موجود پول دارند اما نمی توانند با پول شان در کسب و کار خود فعال باشند لذا عده ای از اینها سرمایه خود را به دلار تبدیل می کنند و این تقاضا برای دلار را بالا برده است مهم ترین عامل افزایش نرخ دلار در وضعیت موجود این گروه اند اینها در حال تبدیل بخشی از دارائی خود به ارز اند

11- خرده فروشانی که با دلار بالای سیزده هزار تومان بیکار میشوند رفتار خاصی در پیش می گیرند اینها برای انطباق با شرایط جدید فروشنده اموال غیر منتقول میشوند وعرضه مغازه و خانه به شدت افزایش می یابد
نتیجه گیری :

نود درصد سود کسب شده در بازار در 14 رشته است

قیمت کالاو خدمات 20 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی ارزان تر از 80 درصد رقباست و این گروه 20 درصدی 80 درصد فروش را قبضه کرده اند

فعال اقتصادی وقتی قیمت کالا و خدمات خود را ارزان تر از 80 درصد رقبا ارائه می دهد که از 80 درصد رقبا ارزان تر اداره شود یعنی 80 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی به هر دلیلی گران تر از بقیه اداره میشوند و این دسته امکان حضور در بازار را ندارند


DoubleYouSee said:


> برای ابر قدرت شدن باید تو ۳مورد زیر اقتدار داشته باشی.........
> ۱-اقتدار دفاعی وامنیتی
> ۲-اقتدار اقتصادی
> ۳-اقتدار فرهنگی
> تنها کشوری که هرسه مورد بالا رو داره و ابر قدرته امریکاس.............شوروی تو اولی و دومی موفق شد و توسومی زمین خورد(شاید فکر کنی که اقتصاد شوروی ضعیف بود!باید بگم که شوروی توسالی که دچار فروپاشی شد هم رشد مثبت اقتصادی داشت درصورتی که خیلی از هم پیمانان امریکا تورم ۲۰درصدی تو همون سالها داشتن و باید این کلیشه که اقتصاد شوروی ضعیف بود رو فراموش کنی.......شوروی شگست خورد چون مردمش به داشته هاشون توجه نمی کردن و باتبلیغات غربی ها به نداشته هاشون توجه می کردن بحثش مفصله...........چین در اولی موفق شده و دردومی هم موفق شده وبعد از تثبیت شدنش به عنوان قدرت اقتصادی تازه مثل شوروی وارد سومی شده که باید ببینیم غربی ها چین رو هم به زانو در میارن یانه! لازم به ذکره که تاهمین ۲۰سال پیش اقتصاد چین توخیلی از زمینه ها به بهانه حقوق بشری تحت تحریم بود ولی الان قدرت اقتصادی و نظامیه تثبیت شده ای هست.............واما ایران عزیز خودمون که تازه قدرتش روتواقتدار دفاعی تثبیت کرده و می خواد به قدرت اقتصادی تبدیل بشه به همین دلیله که تهدیدات ایران دیگه رنگ و بوی اقتصادی به خودش داره میگیره تا نظامی(دونالد ترامپ توسازمان ملل باغرور وتکبر می گفت رژیم ایراناول از مردم خودش میترسه و بعد هم از ارتش قدرتمند امریکا در صورتی اکه اگه خودش یا اوباما به قدرت ارتششون اعتقاد داشتن این همه زحمت مذاکره و تحریم و این بند و بساط ها رو نمی کشیدن و کاررویه سره می کردن........ولی چون ما به اقتدار رسیدیم و براشون دردسر میسازیم منطق امریکایی بهشون میگه از ضعیف ترین نقطه بهمون ضربه بزنن...........)خلاصه داستان ماالان مثل ۲۰سال پیش چین هستیم ولی در مقیاس منطقا ای نه جهانی یا ۲۰سال دیگه تبدیل میشیم به یه قدرت منطقه ای اقتصادی یا این که کلا باید همین الان فاتحه ایران رو بخونیم.....بله ایران نه جمهوری اسلامی...............من به آینده خوشبینم........شاید بگی ای بابا دلت خوشه ها تواین همه گرونی داری میگی ایران می تونه خیز برداره برای قدرت منطقا ای شدن؟!....بله داداش خیلی از این گرونی ها برای قاچاقی هست که همین الان از ایران به کشورای همسایه میشه.......در حل حاضر تولید همه چیز و صادرات اونها ازایرا به کشورهای همسایه به شدت سودآوره...اینو من نمی گم اقتصاد دون های بزرگی مثل دکتر ادیب میگن..........به هر حال داستان خیلی طولانیه و واقعا نمی تونستم خلاصه تر از این بگم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

DoubleYouSee said:


> ۱-اقتدار دفاعی وامنیتی
> ۲-اقتدار اقتصادی
> ۳-اقتدار فرهنگی
> تنها کشوری که هرسه مورد بالا رو داره و ابر قدرته امریکاس.............شوروی تو اولی و دومی موفق شد و توسومی زمین خورد(شاید فکر کنی که اقتصاد شوروی ضعیف بود!باید بگم که شوروی توسالی که دچار فروپاشی شد هم رشد مثبت اقتصادی داشت درصورتی که خیلی از هم پیمانان امریکا تورم ۲۰درصدی تو همون سالها داشتن و باید این کلیشه که اقتصاد شوروی ضعیف بود رو فراموش کنی


شوروی اول پایه صنعتی خود را درست کرده بود بعد دنبال اسلحه رفت نه اول به فکر ساخت موشک و بمب اتمی بود بعد به فکر چیزهای دیگه .
اما در مورد اینکه چرا مردم شوروی اونرو نخواستند و تبلیغات غرب موثر شد .
یک سوال ساده چقدر از اقتصاد شوروی خرج مردم شوروی شد و چقدر صرف حکومتهای کمونیستی اطراف دنیا؟
همین چند وقت پیش تلویزیون یک مستند داشت که این زمینه را که باعث شکست اقتصادی و در نتیجه فروپاشی شوروی شد را کامل توضیح داده بود ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## aryobarzan

yavar said:


>


Putting anything nuclear in the hands of Saudi savages is playing with fire. These people not only are savage but dumb *** stupid. Just look at how they killed their political opponent in Turkey. Of all the easy ways to eliminate a person (a simple hit and run would have done the job), these idiots chose to kill him by sending a 15 member team with all the murder equipment in a private jet in the middle of day light and.....(you know the rest).. only a Wahhabi primitive brain can think of such a scheme....now US and china are giving these animals Nuclear capability...I do not know what they are thinking..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...ew-domestically-made-ballistic-missile-video/

I saw this video from Houthi's new Badr_F missile (hope the video works). They now have fragmentation warhead and more interesting they fly a drone over the target to record the impact...no wonder why the saudi's are so sacred of Iran. This video shows the actual field application of the Iranian tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> شوروی اول پایه صنعتی خود را درست کرده بود بعد دنبال اسلحه رفت نه اول به فکر ساخت موشک و بمب اتمی بود بعد به فکر چیزهای دیگه .
> اما در مورد اینکه چرا مردم شوروی اونرو نخواستند و تبلیغات غرب موثر شد .
> یک سوال ساده چقدر از اقتصاد شوروی خرج مردم شوروی شد و چقدر صرف حکومتهای کمونیستی اطراف دنیا؟
> همین چند وقت پیش تلویزیون یک مستند داشت که این زمینه را که باعث شکست اقتصادی و در نتیجه فروپاشی شوروی شد را کامل توضیح داده بود ؟



برادر بنده ، شوروی میراث دار امپراطوری تزار روسیه بود که حداقل روی کاغذ یکی از قوی ترین ارتش های دنیا رو داشت .... 
ما فقط خواستیم اختیار نفت خودمون رو داشته باشیم ، با کودتا دولت قانونی ما رو سر نگون کردن ... 
همین حالا یکی از اهداف تحریم ها که توام با تهدیدهای مکرر نظامی هست اینه که اقتصاد ما ضعیف نگه داشته بشه و ما نتوانیم در صنایع مون سرمایه گذاری کنیم ... 

حتی سرمایه دارهای داخلی هم از ترس جنگ قریب الوقوع ( حمله ی نظامی به ایران ) سعی می کنند سرمایه هاشون رو از کشور خارج کنند 

شما برو در مورد مبحث تاثیر امینت بر رشد اقتصادی کمی تحقیق کن ... 

از زمان سومریان تا حالا ، اول امنیت باید تامین بشه بعد رشد اقتصادی نه برعکس ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoubleYouSee

OldTwilight said:


> برادر بنده ، شوروی میراث دار امپراطوری تزار روسیه بود که حداقل روی کاغذ یکی از قوی ترین ارتش های دنیا رو داشت ....
> ما فقط خواستیم اختیار نفت خودمون رو داشته باشیم ، با کودتا دولت قانونی ما رو سر نگون کردن ...
> همین حالا یکی از اهداف تحریم ها که توام با تهدیدهای مکرر نظامی هست اینه که اقتصاد ما ضعیف نگه داشته بشه و ما نتوانیم در صنایع مون سرمایه گذاری کنیم ...
> 
> حتی سرمایه دارهای داخلی هم از ترس جنگ قریب الوقوع ( حمله ی نظامی به ایران ) سعی می کنند سرمایه هاشون رو از کشور خارج کنند
> 
> شما برو در مورد مبحث تاثیر امینت بر رشد اقتصادی کمی تحقیق کن ...
> 
> از زمان سومریان تا حالا ، اول امنیت باید تامین بشه بعد رشد اقتصادی نه برعکس ...


شما برو در مورد مبحث تاثیر امینت بر رشد اقتصادی کمی تحقیق کن ...

از زمان سومریان تا حالا ، اول امنیت باید تامین بشه بعد رشد اقتصادی نه برعکس
دقیقا درسته............تا این جمله رو نفهمیم نمی تونیم بفهمیم دشمنی امریکا با ما سرچیه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> برادر بنده ، شوروی میراث دار امپراطوری تزار روسیه بود که حداقل روی کاغذ یکی از قوی ترین ارتش های دنیا رو داشت ....
> ما فقط خواستیم اختیار نفت خودمون رو داشته باشیم ، با کودتا دولت قانونی ما رو سر نگون کردن ...
> همین حالا یکی از اهداف تحریم ها که توام با تهدیدهای مکرر نظامی هست اینه که اقتصاد ما ضعیف نگه داشته بشه و ما نتوانیم در صنایع مون سرمایه گذاری کنیم ...
> 
> حتی سرمایه دارهای داخلی هم از ترس جنگ قریب الوقوع ( حمله ی نظامی به ایران ) سعی می کنند سرمایه هاشون رو از کشور خارج کنند
> 
> شما برو در مورد مبحث تاثیر امینت بر رشد اقتصادی کمی تحقیق کن ...
> 
> از زمان سومریان تا حالا ، اول امنیت باید تامین بشه بعد رشد اقتصادی نه برعکس ...


از زمان سومریان این اقتصاد بوده که زمینه ساز رشد نظامی بوده شما برو هی اسلحه بساز و اقتصاذ را توجه نکن آخرش مبشی کره شمالی یو اتحاد جماهیر شوروی



DoubleYouSee said:


> شما برو در مورد مبحث تاثیر امینت بر رشد اقتصادی کمی تحقیق کن ...
> 
> از زمان سومریان تا حالا ، اول امنیت باید تامین بشه بعد رشد اقتصادی نه برعکس
> دقیقا درسته............تا این جمله رو نفهمیم نمی تونیم بفهمیم دشمنی امریکا با ما سرچیه


اصلا هم درست نیست شما ها اشتباها امنیت را باموشک و بمب اتمی اشتباه گرفتید .



OldTwilight said:


> حتی سرمایه دارهای داخلی هم از ترس جنگ قریب الوقوع ( حمله ی نظامی به ایران ) سعی می کنند سرمایه هاشون رو از کشور خارج کنند


در ضمن سرمایه گذار داخلی بخاطر این سرمایه اش را خارج میکنه بخاطراینکه سرمایه اش امنیت نداره البته نه از ترس دشمن خارجی ازترس دشمن داخلی از ترس سلاطینی که هر کدوم یک بخش اقتصاد را گرفته اند و اجازه فعالیت به دیگران نمیدن . از دست قوانین و کاغذ بازیهای دست و پا گیر که باعث شده کاری که خارج از کشور در عرض چند ساعت انجام بشه اینجا چند ماه طول بکشه .
از دست مسولینی که هر کدام قانون را به سلیقه خودش تفسیر میکنه . از دست قانونی که سالی دو بار عوض میشه

من نمیدونم ما چرا اسرار داریم انگشت اشاره مان را به یک سمت دیگه نشانه بریم وقتی مشکل اساسی جلوی ما است . حتی خود آمریکاییها هم اذعان دارن که اگر این سوء مدیریتها نبود تحریمهاشون روی اقتصاد داخلی ما تاثیری نداشت و این سوءمدیریتهاست که شده بهترین اسلحه دردست اونها که راحت بیان به جنگ ما و چپ وراست به ما حمله کنن بدون اینکه بخوان یک تیری به ما شلیک کنن. 
فقط نگاه کن صنایع کره در برابر صنایع ما 30 سال پیش یا 40 سال پیش کجا بودن و الان کجا هستند . شما اگه صنعت و اقتصاد نداشته باشی مجبوری قطعت موشک و سانتریفوژ ها را از خارج بیاری و نتیجه میشه استاکس نت و یا خراباریهای دیگه . درضمن هزینه هایت هم چندین و چند برابر میشه


----------



## SALMAN F

@Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ i don’t see our obsessed and hateful creature friend full moon here anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

DoubleYouSee said:


> بله داداش خیلی از این گرونی ها برای قاچاقی هست که همین الان از ایران به کشورای همسایه میشه.......در حل حاضر تولید همه چیز و صادرات اونها ازایرا به کشورهای همسایه به شدت سودآوره...اینو من نمی گم اقتصاد دون های بزرگی مثل دکتر ادیب میگن..........به هر حال داستان خیلی طولانیه و واقعا نمی تونستم خلاصه تر از این بگم
> 
> محمد حسین ادیب
> 
> ✅دلار از 13 هزار تومان که بیشتر شد 50 درصد هر چه که در ایران تولید میشود اقتصادی است تا به عراق و ترکیه قانونی و غیر قانونی صادر شود و این عرضه دلار را بیشتر می کند
> 
> ✅دلار از 13 هزار تومان که بیشتر شد اختلاف قیمت بین ایران و کشورهای منطقه ،آنقدر جذابیت برای مبادله ایجاد می کند که با نرخ دلار سیزده هزار تومان اقتصاد ایران در اقتصاد عراق و ترکیه ادغام میشود
> 
> ✅با دلار 13 هزار تومانی اقتصادی است که مصرف لبنیات در ایران متوقف شود و شیر در کارخانجات داخلی به شیر خشک تبدیل و غیر قانونی به عراق صادر شود
> 
> ✅با دلار بالای سیزده هزار تومان ، اقتصادی است که گوشت قرمز تولیدی در ایران غیر قانونی به کشور های عربی صادر شود و قیمت گوشت قرمز بالاتر از قدرت خرید ٨٠ درصد از ایرانیان تغیین شود
> 
> 1- هشتاد درصد سود بازار در 14 رشته فوق است‌
> 
> 2- فعالین اقتصادی برای باقی ماندن در بازار به مهارت های تازه ای نیاز دارند که در 14رشته فوق مورد نیاز است اما 90 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی فاقد مهارت های لازم یا امکانات لازم برای حضور در ده رشته فوق اند لذا حداقل 50 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی خرج شان از دخل شان بیشتر است ، این گروه 50 درصدی اکنون در بازار کم فعال شده اند
> 
> 3- هشتاد درصد فروش را 20 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی انجام می دهند و 80 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی فقط 20 درصد از فروش را انجام می دهند
> 
> 4- هشتاد درصدی که 20 درصد فروش را انجام می دهند سود ناشی از فروش ، هزینه جاری آنها را پوشش نمی دهد لذا در وضع موجود وارد فاز زیان دهی شده اند
> 
> 5- گروه هشتاد درصدی که 20 درصد فروش را انجام می دهند غیر از حرفه خود فقط سه کار بلدند یا در بانک سپرده گذاری کند یا در بخش مسکن سرمایه گذاری کند و یا دلار بخرند
> 
> 6- مسکن را کسی نمی خرد لذا اقبال بازار به سمت سرمایه گذاری در بخش مسکن خیلی کم است آنهائی هم که به این سمت رفته اند یا می روند با نخریدن ملک ، گیر کرده اند یا گیر می کنند
> 
> 7- با افزایش نرخ ارز ، آنچنان سپرده گذاری در بانک طی یکسال گذشته زیان آور بوده که عده زیادی انگیزه ای برای حضور در این بخش ندارند 90 درصد دارای این برداشت اند که با سپرده گذاری در بانک بدبخت شده اند
> 
> 8- لذا تنها راه باقی مانده که با مهارت این قبیل افراد انطباق دارد خرید دلار است
> 
> 9- تحریم ها آمریکا و عملیات روانی آمریکا ، باعث فعال ماندن انتظارات تورمی میشود
> 
> 10- کسانی که در زمره گروه 80 درصدی هستند که 20 درصد فروش را انجام می دهند در وضع موجود پول دارند اما نمی توانند با پول شان در کسب و کار خود فعال باشند لذا عده ای از اینها سرمایه خود را به دلار تبدیل می کنند و این تقاضا برای دلار را بالا برده است مهم ترین عامل افزایش نرخ دلار در وضعیت موجود این گروه اند اینها در حال تبدیل بخشی از دارائی خود به ارز اند
> 
> 11- خرده فروشانی که با دلار بالای سیزده هزار تومان بیکار میشوند رفتار خاصی در پیش می گیرند اینها برای انطباق با شرایط جدید فروشنده اموال غیر منتقول میشوند وعرضه مغازه و خانه به شدت افزایش می یابد
> نتیجه گیری :
> 
> نود درصد سود کسب شده در بازار در 14 رشته است
> 
> قیمت کالاو خدمات 20 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی ارزان تر از 80 درصد رقباست و این گروه 20 درصدی 80 درصد فروش را قبضه کرده اند
> 
> فعال اقتصادی وقتی قیمت کالا و خدمات خود را ارزان تر از 80 درصد رقبا ارائه می دهد که از 80 درصد رقبا ارزان تر اداره شود یعنی 80 درصد از فعالین اقتصادی به هر دلیلی گران تر از بقیه اداره میشوند و این دسته امکان حضور در بازار را ندارند


شما میگی قاچاق گرون میکنه من یک چیز دیگه را میگم نه این قاچاق نیست . الان هر از چند مدت صادرات یک چیزی آزاد میشه و تا میتونن یک عده اونرا صادر میکنن بعد که قیمتش بالا رفت جلوی صادرات اونرا میگیرند و بعد صادرات یک چیز دیگه آزاد میشه و همون افراد میرن با سرعت تمامتر اون چیز دیگه را صادر میکنن تا اونم گرون بشه و صادراتش ممنوع بشه و صادرات یک ماده دیگه آزاد بشه . به این نمیگن قاچاق بهش یک کار دیگه میگن


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hack-Hook said:


> شما میگی قاچاق گرون میکنه من یک چیز دیگه را میگم نه این قاچاق نیست . الان هر از چند مدت صادرات یک چیزی آزاد میشه و تا میتونن یک عده اونرا صادر میکنن بعد که قیمتش بالا رفت جلوی صادرات اونرا میگیرند و بعد صادرات یک چیز دیگه آزاد میشه و همون افراد میرن با سرعت تمامتر اون چیز دیگه را صادر میکنن تا اونم گرون بشه و صادراتش ممنوع بشه و صادرات یک ماده دیگه آزاد بشه . به این نمیگن قاچاق بهش یک کار دیگه میگن


نمی دونم چه قدر راجع به اقتصاد مطالعه دارین!.......به طور کلی اگه تورم شما از تورم جهانی بالاتر باشه کالاها به نسبت تفاوت تورم داخلی کشور با تورم جهانی افزایش پیدا می کنه...........این که چه کالایی زود تر بالا میره و چه کالایی دیرتر؛بستگی داره به نسبت همبستگی اون کالا و ارز رسمی کشور شما.......مثلا توی قطعات گوشی هوشمند که شما صرفا وارد کننده ای توی 1روز تاثیر افزایش ارز احساس میشه ولی توی پسته ای که شما صادر کننده ای 1سال طول میکشه.........عزیز دلم گفتم که این که الان خیلی از کارا ازجمله کشاورزی و دامپروری و صنایع پتروشیمی توی ایران باارزش شده حرف من نیست حرف اقتصاد دان های بزرگی مثل دکتر ادیب هستش.........الان توی ایران می صرفه که شیر روبه مردم خودمون نفروشیم ولی اون رو به شیر خشک تبدیل کنیم و ببریم به عراق......این که این کار اخلاقیه یا نه یه بحث دیگه اس ولی کلا ای کاش یه جایی دیگه می شد راجع به این مسایل بحث کرد......چون همه چی با هم قاطی میشه


----------



## skyshadow

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> دهه ی شصتی ها این آهنگو خب یادشونه
> 
> این آهنگ هر روز بعد از برنامه کودک قبل از اذان از کانال یک یا دو پخش میشد. چقدر این آهنگ تاثیر عمیقی گذاشت رو ناخودآگاه من و اعتقادات من. کاش به اون موقع ها برمیگشتم و زندگی متفاوتی رو شروع میکردم
> 
> View attachment 554059
> 
> 
> http://roshangari.ir/video/44010
> https://noostalgic.ir/دانلود-آهنگ-نوستالژیک-بازم-هم-مرغ-سحر/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> شما میگی قاچاق گرون میکنه من یک چیز دیگه را میگم نه این قاچاق نیست . الان هر از چند مدت صادرات یک چیزی آزاد میشه و تا میتونن یک عده اونرا صادر میکنن بعد که قیمتش بالا رفت جلوی صادرات اونرا میگیرند و بعد صادرات یک چیز دیگه آزاد میشه و همون افراد میرن با سرعت تمامتر اون چیز دیگه را صادر میکنن تا اونم گرون بشه و صادراتش ممنوع بشه و صادرات یک ماده دیگه آزاد بشه . به این نمیگن قاچاق بهش یک کار دیگه میگن


به این میگن پیاده کردن *لیبرالیسم و اقتصاد بازاری* توسط تکنوکراتهای غربگر، آمریکا دستور میده و عوامل نفوذیش در دولت ایران اجرا میکنن
اقتصاد بازاری یعنی همه چیو ول کنه به امید خدا، رو هر قیمتی ثابت شد، همون نرخ واقعی هست
یه روز دلار(20 هزار تومنی)، یه روز گوشت، یه روز ماشین، یه روز بنزین، *همش کار دولت خائن خودمون بود ولاغیر*
*هدف، له کردن تعمدی مردم فقیر هست* تا دست از انقلاب و تمام ارزشهاش بردارن، تا هر نوع معاهده ای رو که آمریکا بخواد تصویب کنن
این جور نیست که خبرنگار صداوسیما بتونه قاچاقچی های گوشت رو پیدا کنه ولی وزارت اطلاعات نتونه


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> به این میگن پیاده کردن *لیبرالیسم و اقتصاد بازاری* توسط تکنوکراتهای غربگر، آمریکا دستور میده و عوامل نفوذیش در دولت ایران اجرا میکنن
> اقتصاد بازاری یعنی همه چیو ول کنه به امید خدا، رو هر قیمتی ثابت شد، همون نرخ واقعی هست
> یه روز دلار(20 هزار تومنی)، یه روز گوشت، یه روز ماشین، یه روز بنزین، *همش کار دولت خائن خودمون بود ولاغیر*
> *هدف، له کردن تعمدی مردم فقیر هست* تا دست از انقلاب و تمام ارزشهاش بردارن، تا هر نوع معاهده ای رو که آمریکا بخواد تصویب کنن
> این جور نیست که خبرنگار صداوسیما بتونه قاچاقچی های گوشت رو پیدا کنه ولی وزارت اطلاعات نتونه


well its the case since i can recall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> well its the case since i can recall.


B.S


----------



## Hack-Hook

DoubleYouSee said:


> نمی دونم چه قدر راجع به اقتصاد مطالعه دارین!.......به طور کلی اگه تورم شما از تورم جهانی بالاتر باشه کالاها به نسبت تفاوت تورم داخلی کشور با تورم جهانی افزایش پیدا می کنه...........این که چه کالایی زود تر بالا میره و چه کالایی دیرتر؛بستگی داره به نسبت همبستگی اون کالا و ارز رسمی کشور شما.......مثلا توی قطعات گوشی هوشمند که شما صرفا وارد کننده ای توی 1روز تاثیر افزایش ارز احساس میشه ولی توی پسته ای که شما صادر کننده ای 1سال طول میکشه.........عزیز دلم گفتم که این که الان خیلی از کارا ازجمله کشاورزی و دامپروری و صنایع پتروشیمی توی ایران باارزش شده حرف من نیست حرف اقتصاد دان های بزرگی مثل دکتر ادیب هستش.........الان توی ایران می صرفه که شیر روبه مردم خودمون نفروشیم ولی اون رو به شیر خشک تبدیل کنیم و ببریم به عراق......این که این کار اخلاقیه یا نه یه بحث دیگه اس ولی کلا ای کاش یه جایی دیگه می شد راجع به این مسایل بحث کرد......چون همه چی با هم قاطی میشه


مبحث اخلاقی یا غیر اخلاقی بودن نیست.
دولت وظیفه داره جلوی یک چیزهایی را بگیره نه اینکه بهشان کمک کنه .
در مورد با صرفه بودن صادرات . خوب نوش جان صادر کنن اما قانون یک تبصره داره که میگه ارزی را که از طریق صادرات بدست میاد باید وارد بشه و برای ارزه به بازار در سامانه قرار بگیره ، نه اینکه بره توی انباریها یا همون خارج بمونه و اونجا سرمایه گذاری بشه یا بدتر از گداشته بشه توی حسابهای بانکی خارج کشور . برای چی توی نظریه های اقتصادی شما به اون توجه نمیشه . اصلا من دوست دارم بدونم این علم اقتصادی که برای توجیه این موارد داره بکار میبرید در مورد عمل به قانون چی میگه ؟



mohsen said:


> B.S



خوب اون احتکار که ما از زمان جنگ داشتیم همین نبود .
مگر نه اینکه هر کدام از این مفاسد اقتصادی که گرفته میشه میبینیم چندین سال هست که به این کثافت کاریهاشون داشتن میپرداختن . شما فکر میکنی الان چند تا دیگه از اینها دارن به کارهاشان ادامه میدن . یک سوال وقتی قیمت نفت شد 120 دلار شما تاثیر اون را وی کشور احساس کردی (به غیر از گران شدن بنزین) وقتی قیمت نفت زیر 40 دلار اومد آیا قیمت فراورده های نفتی توی کشور کاهشی پیدا کرد.

من فقط یک چیزی را میدونم و اونم اینه که شتر سواری دولا دولا نمیشه .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Guys..my head is spinning reading all this ...but here is what I suggest...few months ago I read an article by an Iranian professor in a US university or organization (I am sorry i did not save it)...This article is the answer to all of your points. He systematically split apart the iranian economy and described why it acts the way it acts...Please search and try to find this article it will open a new horizon on our minds.We all want the best for our father land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

هر چی جنگه تو خاورمیانه زیر سر اسرائیلی های پست فطرت هست !


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*وزیراطلاعات: به سازمان‌های امنیتی آمریکا و اسرائیل ضربه زدیم*

*https://www.dw.com/fa-ir/وزیراطلاعات-به-سازمانهای-امنیتی-آمریکا-و-اسرائیل-ضربه-زدیم/a-48400874*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepasgozar

What an amateur operation. Shameful... and to those who commit such crimes, judgement cometh soon.


----------



## sha ah

sepasgozar said:


> What an amateur operation. Shameful... and to those who commit such crimes, judgement cometh soon.



In theory it sounds like a clad iron plan, with toxicologists, forensics teams, etc, but in reality it would have been alot less incriminating to just shoot him in the street, even hire a local hitman. Look at how the North Koreans killed Kim Jung Un's brother. It was a masterclass. They convinced a few minimum wage working girls to "play a prank" on the victim. The Saudi's in comparison are children. These are the people that will now have access to nuclear weapons ? WOW The future looks grim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepasgozar

sha ah said:


> In theory it sounds like a clad iron plan, with toxicologists, forensics teams, etc, but in reality it would have been alot less incriminating to just shoot him in the street, even hire a local hitman. Look at how the North Koreans killed Kim Jung Un's brother. It was a masterclass. They convinced a few minimum wage working girls to "play a prank" on the victim. The Saudi's in comparison are children. These are the people that will now have access to nuclear weapons ? WOW The future looks grim.



Couldn't have said it better. The day Saudi has a nuclear weapon is the day the ME goes up in flames.


----------



## aryobarzan

Just to cheer up the mood.
Park for Giant bugs in Tehran.















Another tulip festival in Alborz province. Life is good in Iran..Trump eat your heart out!.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

Wedding party in sudia: (which one is bride ... ROLF)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Wedding party in sudia: (which one is bride ... ROLF)
> 
> View attachment 554821



well no one have the right to force some one not to wear hijab and other way around, *btw i like her hijab*.  i wish for them a healthy life and full of happiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Wedding party in sudia: (which one is bride ... ROLF)
> 
> View attachment 554821


That is funny..It is not our business how they dress but it is funny.thses freaking scientists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

aryobarzan said:


> That is funny..It is not our business how they dress but it is funny.thses freaking scientists





skyshadow said:


> well no one have the right to force some one not to wear hijab and other way around, *btw i like her hijab*.  i wish for them a healthy life and full of happiness.


I have no problem with their hijab but covering face & hands is Bidah !

A *niqab* or *niqāb* (/nɪˈkɑːb/; Arabic: نِقاب‎ niqāb, "[face] veil"; also called a *ruband*) is a garment of clothing that covers the face, worn by some Muslim women as a part of a particular interpretation of hijab (modest dress). According to the majority of Muslim scholars and Islamic schools of thought, face veiling is not a requirement of Islam; however a minority of Muslim scholars, particularly among the Salafi movement, assert that women are required to cover their face in public. Those Muslim women who wear the niqab, do so in places where they may encounter non-mahram (non-related) men.

*The face veil pre-dates Islam, and had been used by certain Arabian pre-Islamic cultures. Culturally, it is "a custom imported from Najd, a region in Saudi Arabia and the power base of its Salafi fundamentalist form of Islam. Within Muslim countries it is very contested and considered fringe.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niqāb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

واردات از آمریکا:
لوازم خانه پلاستیکی
مبلمان

بازم میگم گرونی ها تعمدی و کار دولت خائن حسن فریدونی هست

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Ffs... Just a bit of skeptical thinking will go along way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


They need to get this close to fire laser at missile's warhead & why nothing happened?! YAL-1 has 600 km range depending on the missile ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> They need to get this close to fire laser at missile's warhead & why nothing happened?! YAL-1 has 600 km range depending on the missile ..


Khoda danad.


----------



## aryobarzan

For those people who still think climate change is a topic discussed while having a tea or coffee.. After 400 year old floods in Iran and in Africa now watch this happening not far from where I live.
We are loosing this planet and leaders of the world are still talking war,sanctions, F35 and aircraft carriers...wake up and smell that coffee Trump ..Maralago will disappear soon..lol

*Army Sent to Ottawa as Parts of Canada Face 'Once-in-a-Millenium' Floods *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> For those people who still think climate change is a topic discussed while having a tea or coffee.. After 400 year old floods in Iran and in Africa now watch this happening not far from where I live.
> We are loosing this planet and leaders of the world are still talking war,sanctions, F35 and aircraft carriers...wake up and smell that coffee Trump ..Maralago will disappear soon..lol
> 
> *Army Sent to Ottawa as Parts of Canada Face 'Once-in-a-Millenium' Floods *


If this was Iran the typical Morons would be claiming that that LAV-6 was deployed to suppress the local people!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> If this was Iran the typical Morons would be claiming that that LAV-6 was deployed to suppress the local people!!!


Lol...you said it...sad but funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian Alps...








A village in Iran..notice how the housing in the villages are changing ..the white wall houses look new/renovated...progress coming to the villages !.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

ohh thank GOD , could not be more happy, if we paying for some thing we did not do we have to do it and start a arms race that is what they fear. 


*Iran says leaving nuclear treaty one of many choices after U.S. sanctions move*
*
https://www.euronews.com/2019/04/28...y-one-of-many-choices-after-us-sanctions-move*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

skyshadow said:


> ohh thank GOD , could not be more happy, if we paying for some thing we did not do we have to do it and start a arms race that is what they fear.
> 
> 
> *Iran says leaving nuclear treaty one of many choices after U.S. sanctions move
> 
> https://www.euronews.com/2019/04/28...y-one-of-many-choices-after-us-sanctions-move*


dude is not fair, and make sense to feel economical pain, and at same time do not do what we need to do.
we made deal for better economic situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Lets hope US will self destroy herself soon so that we can all enjoy visiting places like this in Iran and take a lunch break..lol.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

دوستان نظرتون در مورد سال دیگه و لغو تحریم های تسلیحاتی سازمان ملل چیه ایا به نظرتون ایران در نمایشگاه های دفاعی جهانی شرکت خواهد کرد و اگر بله چه محصولاتی را به نمایش خواهد گذاشت ایا ایران قادر به فروختن موشک های کروز و بالستیک خواهد بود؟


به امید دیدن این تصاویر و بیشتر در نمایشگاه های جهانی

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aryobarzan

skyshadow said:


> دوستان نظرتون در مورد سال دیگه و لغو تحریم های تسلیحاتی سازمان ملل چیه ایا به نظرتون ایران در نمایشگاه های دفاعی جهانی شرکت خواهد کرد و اگر بله چه محصولاتی را به نمایش خواهد گذاشت ایا ایران قادر به فروختن موشک های کروز و بالستیک خواهد بود؟
> 
> 
> به امید دیدن این تصاویر و بیشتر در نمایشگاه های جهانی


That Karar Tank in that colour looks fantastic....I just can not wait to see a lineup of few hundred in that colour...(I suppose I have a wait a loooong time for that photo..lol).

Back to the subject....They say (not my words)..that Iran sells military products to 50 countries..of course it will be all under the table due to stupid UN resolutions..when the UN shit is over I am confident they will sell more and we will see some $$$ figures of export...
Note: I can see future Iranian Ads with the sentence *"COMBAT PROVEN" ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

aryobarzan said:


> That Karar Tank in that colour looks fantastic....I just can not wait to see a lineup of few hundred in that colour...(I suppose I have a wait a loooong time for that photo..lol).
> 
> Back to the subject....They say (not my words)..that Iran sells military products to 50 countries..of course it will be all under the table due to stupid UN resolutions..when the UN shit is over I am confident they will sell more and we will see some $$$ figures of export...
> Note: I can see future Iranian Ads with the sentence *"COMBAT PROVEN" ..*



well i'm not sure too but they said we will see some mass production units for Army and maybe IRGC. but it dose look cool in that color.

i'm very excited to see Iran military products present in these exhibitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepasgozar

Guys, what ever happened to Iran Military Forum? I miss that forum. We need to retrieve it, since this one just isn't the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

صادرات غذای مردم ایران برای تامین دلار جهت مبلمان و آفتابه آمریکایی آقای روحانی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoubleYouSee

aryobarzan said:


> That Karar Tank in that colour looks fantastic....I just can not wait to see a lineup of few hundred in that colour...(I suppose I have a wait a loooong time for that photo..lol).
> 
> Back to the subject....They say (not my words)..that Iran sells military products to 50 countries..of course it will be all under the table due to stupid UN resolutions..when the UN shit is over I am confident they will sell more and we will see some $$$ figures of export...
> Note: I can see future Iranian Ads with the sentence *"COMBAT PROVEN" ..*


it's far-fitched that i will be dyed black



sepasgozar said:


> Guys, what ever happened to Iran Military Forum? I miss that forum. We need to retrieve it, since this one just isn't the same.


i really miss that forum..........i hadn't enrolled there but i always checked it


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

yavar said:


>


RIP


----------



## Sineva

sepasgozar said:


> Guys, what ever happened to Iran Military Forum? I miss that forum. We need to retrieve it, since this one just isn't the same.


Sadly no one knows it just went belly up without warning.
Amirpatriot started a new one,you can find it at:
http://iran-military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## aryobarzan

I made a promise to myself to visit the new Iran Military Forum (IMF) more often. It is in a better shape now than when it started ...It only gets better if we all use it and contribute to it thanks to Amirpatriot for taking time to do this.. here is the address:

http://iran-military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

Watch this video at 3.00 min..The drone video of aircraft carrier is now old news so the drone is not the issue here . watch how these Americans on the forum suddenly faced with something about Iran they can not compute...so the man with the cross on his jacket finally SAYS things I thought no American will ever dare to say..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

دوستان بعضی از منابع غیر رسمی میگن که عربستان تحرکات مشکوکی داره و نیروی دریایی و هوایی و زمینی تو اماده باشن
seems like the game is starting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Mithridates said:


> دوستان بعضی از منابع غیر رسمی میگن که عربستان تحرکات مشکوکی داره و نیروی دریایی و هوایی و زمینی تو اماده باشن
> seems like the game is starting.



پری شب یه حمله سایبری بهشون داشتیم که بدونن نمیتونن نفت مارو جایگزین کنن وگرنه .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoubleYouSee

skyshadow said:


> پری شب یه حمله سایبری بهشون داشتیم که بدونن نمیتونن نفت مارو جایگزین کنن وگرنه .....


good news..........do you ever hear about shamoon virus?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

DoubleYouSee said:


> good news..........do you ever hear about shamoon virus?!



yes i think 3 times i heard about this virus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

skyshadow said:


> this virus





DoubleYouSee said:


> good news..........do you ever hear about shamoon virus?!


what's that??


----------



## skyshadow

Mithridates said:


> what's that??



a nasty virus that's what it is, it first appeared in 2012 to attack the Saudi energy sector which some say that Iran made it and then upgraded the virus and made it even a lot more powerful and dangerous.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomas...hit-middle-east-energy-industry/#6324b9083e0f

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Another Epic works this time from Iran Khodro they for two days they managed to finish their direct sale in less than one minutes .

Well as if people don't knew how they did that while the time was not even enough to fill the forms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

So I bought this Persian orange blossom jam form an ethnic Persian store and uh....its freakin watery AF. Do you guys call stuff in syrup, jam or did I get ripped off?


----------



## Aramagedon

Saudi food crises:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Kastor

aryobarzan said:


> Watch this video at 3.00 min..The drone video of aircraft carrier is now old news so the drone is not the issue here . watch how these Americans on the forum suddenly faced with something about Iran they can not compute...so the man with the cross on his jacket finally SAYS things I thought no American will ever dare to say..


Wow! That guy is brave....I will bet you they will target him now  But a little truth should not be shocking, but that's where we are in history now, that a modicum of truth will shock us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Draco.IMF

can someone please translate this , many thanks 

"Bikar khodeti
Man in chanvaght hamash sare karaye mokhtakef boodam
Inam az vaze deldari dadano mashverat kardanete"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Draco.IMF said:


> can someone please translate this , many thanks
> 
> "Bikar khodeti
> Man in chanvaght hamash sare karaye mokhtakef boodam
> Inam az vaze deldari dadano mashverat kardanete"




"Bikar khodeti" *' you are unemployed, not me '*

" Man in chanvaght hamash sare karaye mokhtakef boodam " *' i was working in several jobs all this time '*

" Inam az vaze deldari dadano mashverat kardanete " * ' and now this is how you show your sympathy and consult me.'*

dude who ever she/he is she/he is angry of what the other person said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Pakhtoon yum said:


> So I bought this Persian orange blossom jam form an ethnic Persian store and uh....its freakin watery AF. Do you guys call stuff in syrup, jam or did I get ripped off?


This is how it should look like:






basically you have bought sweet water containing blossoms, very harmful (because of the sugar) and uncommon among Iranian.

Iranian use pure orange blossom distillate as a medicine or for it's scent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

mohsen said:


> This is how it should look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically you have bought sweet water containing blossoms, very harmful (because of the sugar) and uncommon among Iranian.
> 
> Iranian use pure orange blossom distillate as a medicine or for it's scent.


So dont eat it? The blossoms have a weird texture too. Very squeaky


----------



## mohsen

Pakhtoon yum said:


> So dont eat it? The blossoms have a weird texture too. Very squeaky


It's up to you, my problem is the sugar, nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

mohsen said:


> This is how it should look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically you have bought sweet water containing blossoms, very harmful (because of the sugar) and uncommon among Iranian.
> 
> Iranian use pure orange blossom distillate as a medicine or for it's scent.


I haven't seen something like that before sugar water with blossoms.
However I see and eat blossoms or flower leafs as just design for some Iranian sweets.


----------



## Aramagedon

*سی ان ان:بستن تنگه هرمز باعث مداخله نظامی آمریکا می شود*

*تهران – ایرنا – تحلیلگر نظامی شبکه تلویزیونی سی ان ان آمریکا در باره اعزام ناو هواپیما بر 'یو.اس.اس آبراهام لینکلن' به منطقه خاورمیانه گفت: بستن آبراهه تنگه هرمز باعث نوعی مداخله نظامی آمریکا خواهد شد.*




به گزارش روز دوشنبه ایرنا، این شبکه تلویزیونی افزود:آمریکا یک ناو گروه ضربتی به منطقه خاورمیانه فرستاده که آن را هشداری به اقدامات ' مشکل ساز'ایران عنوان کرده است.
این رسانه آمریکایی افزود:مشاور امنیت ملی کاخ سفید می گوید که ناو لینکلن به همراه ناوگروه آن به منطقه خاورمیانه اعزام شده است.
سی ان ان ادامه داد: یک مقام ارشد آمریکایی گفته است که این اقدام در پی تهدید های که متوجه نیروهای زمینی و دریایی آمریکا در منطقه می رود، صورت گرفته و بولتون گفته که آمریکا به دنبال جنگ با ایران نیست اما آماده پاسخ به حملات علیه منافع آمریکا و متحدان آن در منطقه است.
سی ان ان از تحلیلگر نظامی خود پرسید: قدرت آتش این ناوگروه تا چه اندازه است که آمریکا به منطقه خاورمیانه اعزام کرده است.
'سدریک لایتون'(Cedric Leighton)سرهنگ بازنشسته نیروی هوایی ارتش آمریکا در این باره با اشاره به توان فنی این ناو گفت:این ناو هواپیمابر 90فروند هواپیما و بالگرد را با خود حمل می کند و بسته به نقطه ای که اعزام می شود قابلیت اضافه شدن پنج تا شش فروندبمب افکن دیگر را دارد و این پیامی به ایران است.
سی ان ان پرسید: این یک اعزام قابل توجه به منطقه خاورمیانه است با دیدن این خبر چه برداشتی از آن دارید.
لایتون گفت: یکی از چیزهایی که از دیدگاه دریایی باید به آن نگاهی داشته باشیم این می باشد که ایران قرار است با تنگه هرمز چه کاری انجام دهد، چرا که تنگه هرمز یکی از بزرگترین گذرگاههای انتقال نفت درجهان است و هرگونه اقدام وتلاشی برای بستن آن باعث خواهد شد تا آمریکا برای ممانعت از رخ دادن آن درگیر نوعی اقدام نظامی شود و این چیزی است که باید به آن نگاه داشته باشیم البته آمریکا قبلا نیز این کار را انجام داده اما اکنون با توجه به وضعیت خاورمیانه وضعیت تشدید شده است.
وی در پاسخ به این پرسش که چه تهدیدی علیه نیروهای آمریکایی در زمین و دریا در منطقه وجود دارد؟، گفت: آمریکا دارای پایگاه دریایی در بحرین و هوایی در قطر، کویت و بعضا در عربستان است که باید از آنها حفاظت کند و هم اینکه نیروهایی در سوریه و عراق داریم که در برخی نقاط امکان مواجهه و نزاع با ایران می رود.
سی ان ان افزود: بولتون در جریان کنفرانس خبری گفت که آمریکا تنها به اقدام بازدارنده ایران نمی پردازد بلکه به اقدام بازدارنده در برابر نیروهای نیابتی ایران در منطقه که بسیار هم هستند اقدام می ورزد.
وی در این زمینه به حزب الله لبنان و شبه نظامیانی که در عراق حضور دارند اشاره کرد.

http://www.irna.ir/fa/News/83304503​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Qatari FM: *Iran can conquer Suadia just with thier taxis *


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

توطئه ی روباه پیر. حتما ببینید 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Al Qaeda is ur creation:


Guys according to crazy hasbara troll @500 al-Qaeda is IRAN's creation!

*US is father of Islamic terrorism:*

https://msuweb.montclair.edu/~furrg/pol/wtc/oblnus091401.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Guys according to crazy hasbara troll @500 al-Qaeda is IRAN's creation!
> 
> *US is father of Islamic terrorism:*
> 
> https://msuweb.montclair.edu/~furrg/pol/wtc/oblnus091401.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

skyshadow said:


>


That crazy is just a trolll machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Guys according to crazy hasbara troll @500 al-Qaeda is IRAN's creation!
> 
> *US is father of Islamic terrorism:*
> 
> https://msuweb.montclair.edu/~furrg/pol/wtc/oblnus091401.html


Khomenist Iran is father of both Islamic terrorism and suicide terrorism.

December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.

Thats first suicide terror attack in history.


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Khomenist Iran is father of both Islamic terrorism and suicide terrorism.
> 
> December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.
> 
> Thats first suicide terror attack in history.


All of terrorist groups (excluding Hezbollah) is made by Yankees or their tails such as Sudia.

And Hezbollah is a resistance organazation against zionist occupation not a terrorist group.


*The Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) worked in tandem with Pakistan to create the "monster" that is today Afghanistan's ruling Taliban, a leading US expert on South Asia said here.*

"I warned them that we were creating a monster," Selig Harrison from the Woodrow Wilson International Centre for Scholars said at the conference here last week on "Terrorism and Regional Security: Managing the Challenges in Asia."

Harrison said: "The CIA made a historic mistake in encouraging Islamic groups from all over the world to come to Afghanistan." The US provided $3 billion for building up these Islamic groups, and it accepted Pakistan's demand that they should decide how this money should be spent, Harrison said.

Harrison, who spoke before the Taliban assault on the Buddha statues was launched, told the gathering of security experts that he had meetings with CIA leaders at the time when Islamic forces were being strengthened in Afghanistan. "They told me these people were fanatical, and the more fierce they were the more fiercely they would fight the Soviets," he said. "I warned them that we were creating a monster."

Harrison, who has written five books on Asian affairs and US relations with Asia, has had extensive contact with the CIA and political leaders in South Asia. Harrison was a senior associate of the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace between 1974 and 1996.

Harrison who is now senior fellow with The Century Foundation recalled a conversation he had with the late Gen Zia-ul Haq of Pakistan. "Gen Zia spoke to me about expanding Pakistan's sphere of influence to control Afghanistan, then Uzbekistan and Tajikstan and then Iran and Turkey," Harrison said. That design continues, he said. Gen.Mohammed Aziz who was involved in that Zia plan has been elevated now to a key position by Chief Executive, Gen. Pervez Musharraf, Harrison said.

The old associations between the intelligence agencies continue, Harrison said. "The CIA still has close links with the ISI (Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence)."

Today that money and those weapons have helped build up the Taliban, Harrison said. "The Taliban are not just recruits from 'madrassas' (Muslim theological schools) but are on the payroll of the ISI (Inter Services Intelligence, the intelligence wing of the Pakistani government)." The Taliban are now "making a living out of terrorism."

Harrison said the UN Security Council resolution number 1333 calls for an embargo on arms to the Taliban. "But it is a resolution without teeth because it does not provide sanctions for non-compliance," he said. "The US is not backing the Russians who want to give more teeth to the resolution."

Now it is Pakistan that "holds the key to the future of Afghanistan," Harrison said. The creation of the Taliban was central to Pakistan's "pan-Islamic vision," Harrison said. It came after "the CIA made the historic mistake of encouraging Islamic groups from all over the world to come to Afghanistan," he said. The creation of the Taliban had been "actively encouraged by the ISI and the CIA," he said. "Pakistan has been building up Afghan collaborators who will sustain Pakistan," he said. (IANS)

*More On The Taliban And Other "Monsters" Of The CIA:*
For more details on the CIA's role in creating the Taliban, and dozens of other terrorist organizations around the world, refer to the latest issue of COAT's magazine, _Press for Conversion!_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.

Thats first suicide terror attack in history. Made by Khomeinist Iran. FACT.


----------



## arashkamangir

500 said:


> December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.
> 
> Thats first suicide terror attack in history. Made by Khomeinist Iran. FACT.



Excuse you:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_war_crimes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Here are some quotes I selected from an article I read today by SAKER titled..

*“A WEEK IN THE LIFE OF THE EMPIRE”*
(enjoy the read!)


_We have Pompeo, a malignant manatee looking to start wars in which he will not risk his flabby amorphous *** also parading his Christianity. Bolton, a mean sonofabitch who belongs in a strait jacket, at least doesn’t pose as someone having a soul. And the Golden Tufted Cockatoo, too weak to control those around him, preening and tweeting. God save us. (Quote by :Fred Reed)

I tried to be a little tongue-in-cheek here, but the reality is that what is taking place before our eyes is both absolutely insane and most terrifying. Why? Because the world is now ruled by a most dangerous gang of ignorant thugs who are very rapidly losing their grip on our planet and who is simply neither intellectually equipped to understand, nor deal with this very complex and rapidly changing situation.

Even more importantly, this is a world in which US threats always fall on deaf ears simply because nobody takes the US seriously anymore. While the US military probably has the capability to re-invade Grenada or “bring democracy” to the inhabitants of the North Sentinel Island – no adults in the room will be impressed (least of all the Iranians!).

These are truly terrifying times. If you are not terrified, then you are delusional. But if being terrified is a natural and absolutely normal reaction, we need to overcome it and fearlessly resist. Like Maduro does, surrounded by his men. This refusal to be afraid, even while being terrified, is how we will eventually defeat the Empire! 
Venezuela is, by far, the weakest link in the chain of resistance to the Empire. But look at these faces! All I can say is this: may the courage of the kids protecting not only Maduro, but also the sovereignty of their country, be an inspiration to us all, no matter how terrified we are.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

500 said:


> December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.
> 
> Thats first suicide terror attack in history. Made by Khomeinist Iran. FACT.








I think this says it all really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Khomenist Iran is father of both Islamic terrorism and suicide terrorism.
> 
> December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.
> 
> Thats first suicide terror attack in history.


Sadly I must inform you that The father of suicide terrorism Is no one but one of your ancestor called Samson . you can read the story in detail in Book of Judges 16:4–30 .
By the way he committed his suicide mission in Gaza .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sanel1412

500 said:


> Khomenist Iran is father of both Islamic terrorism and suicide terrorism.
> 
> December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.
> 
> Thats first suicide terror attack in history.


Your whole education must be 4 pages of A4 format if that is first terror attack in history...No one even have to respond to your claims,you ..yourself is best argument against yourself and your claims...'cmon..you can better than that...for god sake...I never saw yet someone claim first terror attack was in 1981...ha-ha...You force such surprised laugh while I drink my first coffee ...now it is all over my favor t-shirt..but it is worth

I'm not kidding about coffee actually, I really read your post in same time while drinking caffe..and laugh and coffee in mouth ..didn't sit well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

sanel1412 said:


> Your whole education must be 4 pages of A4 format if that is first terror attack in history...No one even have to respond to your claims,you ..yourself is best argument against yourself and your claims...'cmon..you can better than that...for god sake...I never saw yet someone claim first terror attack was in 1981...ha-ha...You force such surprised laugh while I drink my first coffee ...now it is all over my favor t-shirt..but it is worth
> 
> I'm not kidding about coffee actually, I really read your post in same time while drinking caffe..and laugh and coffee in mouth ..didn't sit well


Yalla bring 1 example of suicide terrorism before Dec 1981.


----------



## Hack-Hook

500 said:


> Yalla bring 1 example of suicide terrorism before Dec 1981.


Book of Judges 16:4–30
How many civilian he killed when he destroyed Temple of Dagon in Gaza in his suicide attack on Temple ?

Worst sort of terrorism is committing it when people are gathered for praying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Hack-Hook said:


> Book of Judges 16:4–30
> How many civilian he killed when he destroyed Temple of Dagon in Gaza in his suicide attack on Temple ?
> 
> Worst sort of terrorism is committing it when people are gathered for praying.


 Disgusting!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

500 said:


> Yalla bring 1 example of suicide terrorism before Dec 1981.


french resistance blowing up natzis??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> December 15, 1981. The  Islamic Dawa Party's suicide car bombing of the Iraqi  embassy in  Beirut, killing 27.
> 
> Thats first suicide terror attack in history. Made by Khomeinist Iran. FACT.


While israel was forming in 1930's false flagging suicide bombing against jews were plenty in Iraq and many other countries to force jews migrate from their homes to Palestine. Actually first modern suicide bombings are invented by the jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Fraud President:





*تبرئه ۹دی از شکایت ریاست جمهوری + متن دفاعیه*

too bad he didn't complain for calling him a U.K citizen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

giti mousavi.. guinness world record holder breaks her record






damn...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

mohsen said:


> Fraud President:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تبرئه ۹دی از شکایت ریاست جمهوری + متن دفاعیه*
> 
> too bad he didn't complain for calling him a U.K citizen!


Personally I hate this incompetent fool as president but at this critical times unity between Iranians everywhere in this world is more important...we should support the Iranian government no matter who is in charge now and later on the nation will do an accounting of this man's actions.

*Payback time..! 7 to 10 oil tankers on fire.

Massive Explosions Reportedly Rock Fujairah Port in UAE, Oil Tankers on Fire
© AP Photo / Kamran Jebreili
MIDDLE EAST
11:32 12.05.2019(updated 12:41 12.05.2019)Get short URL
12428
Several heavy explosions occurred early on Sunday in the port of Fujairah in the United Arab Emirates, a number of media reports say. The reports, citing eyewitnesses, further suggested that American and French warplanes have been seen flying over the port at the time of the incident.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Meanwhile in Iran.....Harvesting flowers up north.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

aryobarzan said:


> Personally I hate this incompetent fool as president but at this critical times unity between Iranians everywhere in this world is more important...we should support the Iranian government no matter who is in charge now and later on the nation will do an accounting of this man's actions.
> 
> *Payback time..! 7 to 10 oil tankers on fire.
> 
> Massive Explosions Reportedly Rock Fujairah Port in UAE, Oil Tankers on Fire
> © AP Photo / Kamran Jebreili
> MIDDLE EAST
> 11:32 12.05.2019(updated 12:41 12.05.2019)Get short URL
> 12428
> Several heavy explosions occurred early on Sunday in the port of Fujairah in the United Arab Emirates, a number of media reports say. The reports, citing eyewitnesses, further suggested that American and French warplanes have been seen flying over the port at the time of the incident.
> *


yes i heard it on news too but its not fully verified.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...uae-port-of-fujairah/articleshow/69293161.cms

https://gulfnews.com/uae/fire-breaks-out-near-dubai-metro-station-1.1557652984214

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

skyshadow said:


> yes i heard it on news too but its not fully verified.
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...uae-port-of-fujairah/articleshow/69293161.cms
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/fire-breaks-out-near-dubai-metro-station-1.1557652984214


Please save the humanity and instead of pasting a URL, paste the page title.
There are add-ons for that in firefox or chrome.

If you don't want to use extensions, bookmark the page in bookmark bar (a simple drag/drop in firefox), then right click on the link and copy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

skyshadow said:


> yes i heard it on news too but its not fully verified.
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...uae-port-of-fujairah/articleshow/69293161.cms
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/fire-breaks-out-near-dubai-metro-station-1.1557652984214


It is verified Now.
------
Iran FM Zarif: US sanctions are 'economic terrorism' | Al Jazeera

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Personally I hate this incompetent fool as president but at this critical times unity between Iranians everywhere in this world is more important...we should support the Iranian government no matter who is in charge now and later on the nation will do an accounting of this man's actions.
> 
> *Payback time..! 7 to 10 oil tankers on fire.
> 
> Massive Explosions Reportedly Rock Fujairah Port in UAE, Oil Tankers on Fire
> © AP Photo / Kamran Jebreili
> MIDDLE EAST
> 11:32 12.05.2019(updated 12:41 12.05.2019)Get short URL
> 12428
> Several heavy explosions occurred early on Sunday in the port of Fujairah in the United Arab Emirates, a number of media reports say. The reports, citing eyewitnesses, further suggested that American and French warplanes have been seen flying over the port at the time of the incident.
> *





skyshadow said:


> yes i heard it on news too but its not fully verified.
> 
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...uae-port-of-fujairah/articleshow/69293161.cms
> 
> https://gulfnews.com/uae/fire-breaks-out-near-dubai-metro-station-1.1557652984214





mohsen said:


> It is verified Now.
> ------
> Iran FM Zarif: US sanctions are 'economic terrorism' | Al Jazeera


have nothing to do with Iran , its what happen when you don't implement the necessary safety measures .
and some of Arab countries are famous for being lazy about those measures .
it was something that was waiting to happen for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

Palestine Gaza resistance retaliatory Badr_3 missile 250KG warhead range 40 KM

he al-Quds Brigades, the armed wing of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad movement, has unveiled its latest domestic missile by firing it at targets in the Israeli occupied territories.
The resistance group released a video on Sunday which showcased the new missile, dubbed Badr 3, before cutting to footage of it being launched at positions in the city of Ashkelon, which is located 50 kilometers (31 miles) south of Tel Aviv.
The missile carried a 250-kilogram (551 lb) warhead, a major leap from its predecessor which had a much smaller 40-kilogram warhead.
The video shows at least four Badr 3 missiles roaring into the dark of the night on May 4 and 5. Ashkelon is 13 kilometers north of the fence between the Gaza Strip and Israel.
The al-Quds Brigades warned Israel that “what is coming next will be even greater.”
https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2019...-Badr-3-missile-Quds-Brigades-Ashkelon-attack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*A good way to start the day...2000 meters above sea level ..northern Iran.*

*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

*



Another good day...while tankers and oil stations of the wahhabis are burning in the Persian gulf and not far from.....Iran's southern parts close to the Persian gulf in a rainy day.*









View attachment 559923
View attachment 559923

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Saudi Arabia confirms oil Aramco's sites targeted UAV

Saudi Energy Minister Khalid al-Falih as saying that between 6-6.30am on Tuesday, a petroleum pumping station supplying an east-west pipeline between the Eastern Province and to the Yanbu Port on the Red Sea was targeted by drones
https://www.sbs.com.au/news/saudi-arabia-says-oil-stations-attacked-by-explosive-laden-drones.
https://www.dawn.com/news/1482252/saudi-arabia-say-oil-giant-aramcos-sites-targeted

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

yavar said:


> Saudi Arabia confirms oil Aramco's sites targeted UAV
> 
> Saudi Energy Minister Khalid al-Falih as saying that between 6-6.30am on Tuesday, a petroleum pumping station supplying an east-west pipeline between the Eastern Province and to the Yanbu Port on the Red Sea was targeted by drones
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/saudi-arabia-says-oil-stations-attacked-by-explosive-laden-drones.
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1482252/saudi-arabia-say-oil-giant-aramcos-sites-targeted




this line was for going around strait on Hormuz and we send them a message

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arashkamangir

skyshadow said:


> this line was for going around strait on Hormuz and we send them a message



They are unbelievably stupid. They do not realize Iran can block not only Persian Gulf and Sea of Omen but also Red Sea yet they still play around with fire. Nevermind the abundance of easy to reach oil and gas infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> *
> View attachment 559924
> Another good day...while tankers and oil stations of the wahhabis are burning in the Persian gulf and not far from.....Iran's southern parts close to the Persian gulf in a rainy day.*
> View attachment 559920
> View attachment 559921
> View attachment 559922
> View attachment 559923
> View attachment 559923


In some of these pics I swear it almost looks like hawaii or some of the pacific islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

arashkamangir said:


> They are unbelievably stupid. They do not realize Iran can block not only Persian Gulf and Sea of Omen but also Red Sea yet they still play around with fire. Nevermind the abundance of easy to reach oil and gas infrastructure.



in that time we were not powerful to do that, but you are right they filed to see Iran will becomes this powerful.



Sineva said:


> In some of these pics I swear it almost looks like hawaii or some of the pacific islands.


agreed, Iran has alot of beautiful places.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

arashkamangir said:


> They are unbelievably stupid. They do not realize Iran can block not only Persian Gulf and Sea of Omen but also Red Sea yet they still play around with fire. Nevermind the abundance of easy to reach oil and gas infrastructure.


Yes,I can remember on more than one occasion having to explain the facts to some pro gulfie types,who thought that because of the red sea pipelines and ports that the gulf states didnt need to worry about any iranian blockade on the hormuz strait,that not only did the pipelines not even come close to carrying the same amount of oil that went out by sea through the persian gulf every day,but that the pipelines were horribly vulnerable to potential "unfortunate accidents".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> this line was for going around strait on Hormuz and we send them a message


Had nothing to do with us , its all the result of their miscalculation in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran IRGC Chief Maj. Gen. Jafari: Pakistan, ISI to 'PAY HIGH PRICE' over Khash terrorist attack
*Feb 16, 2019*






Gunmen killed 14 Pakistan Army personnel from Karachi to Gwadar Buses





Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi blames Iran for terrorism in Pakistan
14 killed Pakistan Army personnel





Gunmen attack 5 star luxury hotel in city of Gwadar in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


>



Escalation.


----------



## aryobarzan

Now with Trump realizing that Iran is no pushover lets relax our minds with beauties of *Iran the Land of Aryans*.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131611676963303425
*Yemen's Houthi rebels attack Saudi's Najran airport - again*

*https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...ions-2019-latest-updates-190521080547337.html*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131610700927971328

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Enemies have wet their pants bad like never before.


----------



## Microsoft

Hello,

I have a question about Iranian FM Javad Zarif. He seems like a well spoken person, I've seen several of his interviews and he always has very good responses/mannerisms. What's the deal with Khaminei not liking him? And what do Iranian people think?


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

Microsoft said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about Iranian FM Javad Zarif. He seems like a well spoken person, I've seen several of his interviews and he always has very good responses/mannerisms. What's the deal with Khaminei not liking him? And what do Iranian people think?



Hi

yes Javad Zarif is a well educated person and he is a excellent negotiator but Iran like many other parts of world have republicans and democrats in it and Javad Zarif is a democrat FM from a democrat president and Khaminei is more like republican so Khaminei told Javad Zarif not to negotiate with or trust P5+1 but Zarif and president did the negotiation so Khaminei told him again do not trust them they will betray us i do not think this will end good for us but they did not listen and said to Khaminei that we know what we are doing and this will end well for us but as you have seen, the agreement was not good for us in the past two years so now Khaminei is saying to him that i told you this will happen now you made this mess ( you means the president and its FM ) and you will fix it your self.



if i want to explain it in a way so that everyone understand it will be like this

Khaminei say let us build a power station for electricity but Zarif will say no let buy it from US or EU

Khaminei will say let us rely on ourselves but Zarif will say why rely on ourselves when we can cooperate with others and let them build 70% and we will build other 30%, and its good option but problems start when the other party does not build its 70% and leave us alone like what they are doing to us now and for past 40 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Microsoft said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question about Iranian FM Javad Zarif. He seems like a well spoken person, I've seen several of his interviews and he always has very good responses/mannerisms. What's the deal with Khaminei not liking him? And what do Iranian people think?



He is naive whom ignoring fundamental aspect of humanity ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

And now for a change of pace..a peaceful village in iran....far away from missiles and bombs life goes on .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## zartosht

trump just announced tariffs on all Mexican imports in the name of stopping immigration. (a bully tactic to force automakers to make their cars in the US instead of mexico)

This after re-negotiating a new NAFTA with them already...… this is becoming laughably absurd. NEVER MAKE A DEAL WITH THE US

Basically US: We don't like the last deal we signed with you, we demand to change it to suit us more.
Mexico: that's not right, but ok lets re-negotiate. 
Both sides renogiate and agree to a new agreement that favors the US tomorrow.

now trump : tariffs on everything mexico…..

LOL... like seriously if any other nation instead of the Americans were acting like this they would be written of as an unrealiable rogue nation in an instant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## Draco.IMF

can some iranian please transfer some persian line, google translate is not that easy

[18:10, 6/2/2019] .: سلام عزیزم مرسی از تو و پیتر برای امروز ❤
[18:11, 6/2/2019] سلاااام خواهش ميكنم مرسسسسي كه اومدى
[18:11, 6/2/2019] .: به مانی خیلی سلام برسون
[18:11, 6/2/2019] .: میایین این ورا ؟ یا دیگه نه؟
[18:11, 6/2/2019] ميايم يه سر، اكييه؟
[18:12, 6/2/2019] .: آره حتما من ۸:۱۵ اینا تموم هستم .
[18:12, 6/2/2019] : عالى
[18:12, 6/2/2019] : پس فعلا
[18:14, 6/2/2019] .: فعلا
[20:09, 6/2/2019] .: نیامدین که پس من میرم خونه دیگه
[20:09, 6/2/2019] .: حالا اگه مانی بود یه روز دیگه قرار میذاریم ❤


THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!!

is that correct?

[18:10, 6/2/2019] .: Hello my dear, thank you and Peter for today
[18:11, 6/2/2019] I ask you, Mrs., you came < ????
[18:11, 6/2/2019] .: Manny is very sweet/ ~ / It means very much hello brussun ??
[18:11, 6/2/2019] .: Do you go this vare? Or no more? / Between this Vera? Or no more?
[18:11, 6/2/2019] What's my head?
[18:12, 6/2/2019] .:Yeah, sure, I'm 8:15, that's all.
[18:12, 6/2/2019] : Excellent
[18:12, 6/2/2019] : So for now
[18:14, 6/2/2019] .: For now
[20:09, 6/2/2019] .:I did not come back then
[20:09, 6/2/2019].: Now if I'm Manny, we'll put another day ❤


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


خوب منم موافقم ما به جای خلیج فارس باید بگیم کنداب پارس یا شاخاب ایرانی.


----------



## skyshadow

Draco.IMF said:


> can some iranian please transfer some persian line, google translate is not that easy
> 
> [18:10, 6/2/2019] .: سلام عزیزم مرسی از تو و پیتر برای امروز ❤
> [18:11, 6/2/2019] سلاااام خواهش ميكنم مرسسسسي كه اومدى
> [18:11, 6/2/2019] .: به مانی خیلی سلام برسون
> [18:11, 6/2/2019] .: میایین این ورا ؟ یا دیگه نه؟
> [18:11, 6/2/2019] ميايم يه سر، اكييه؟
> [18:12, 6/2/2019] .: آره حتما من ۸:۱۵ اینا تموم هستم .
> [18:12, 6/2/2019] : عالى
> [18:12, 6/2/2019] : پس فعلا
> [18:14, 6/2/2019] .: فعلا
> [20:09, 6/2/2019] .: نیامدین که پس من میرم خونه دیگه
> [20:09, 6/2/2019] .: حالا اگه مانی بود یه روز دیگه قرار میذاریم ❤
> 
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!!
> 
> is that correct?
> 
> [18:10, 6/2/2019] .: Hello my dear, thank you and Peter for today
> [18:11, 6/2/2019] I ask you, Mrs., you came < ????
> [18:11, 6/2/2019] .: Manny is very sweet/ ~ / It means very much hello brussun ??
> [18:11, 6/2/2019] .: Do you go this vare? Or no more? / Between this Vera? Or no more?
> [18:11, 6/2/2019] What's my head?
> [18:12, 6/2/2019] .:Yeah, sure, I'm 8:15, that's all.
> [18:12, 6/2/2019] : Excellent
> [18:12, 6/2/2019] : So for now
> [18:14, 6/2/2019] .: For now
> [20:09, 6/2/2019] .:I did not come back then
> [20:09, 6/2/2019].: Now if I'm Manny, we'll put another day ❤




[18:10, 6/2/2019] . Hi my dear, thank you and Peter for today.
[18:11, 6/2/2019] Hi, your welcome thanks for coming.
[18:11, 6/2/2019] .: say Hi to Maany ( Maany is a name in Iran ) for me.
[18:11, 6/2/2019] .: will you visit us ? or not?
[18:11, 6/2/2019] i will visit you, is it okay?
[18:12, 6/2/2019] .: yes, sure its okay i will be done around 8:15
[18:12, 6/2/2019] : excellent
[18:12, 6/2/2019] : so bye for now
[18:14, 6/2/2019] .: bye
[20:09, 6/2/2019] .: you did not came so i will head home now
[20:09, 6/2/2019] .: if Maany was present then we will see each other another time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I wish I would have heard about this sooner. I knew that Iran would retaliate sooner or later & this was the perfect response. Tit for tat, an eye for an eye, no escalation. This should teach Pakistan a harsh lesson. As long as they continue funding terrorists who target Iran, Iran will continue to respond in kind. Thanks



yavar said:


> Iran IRGC Chief Maj. Gen. Jafari: Pakistan, ISI to 'PAY HIGH PRICE' over Khash terrorist attack
> *Feb 16, 2019*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmen killed 14 Pakistan Army personnel from Karachi to Gwadar Buses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi blames Iran for terrorism in Pakistan
> 14 killed Pakistan Army personnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmen attack 5 star luxury hotel in city of Gwadar in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*11-Year-Old Iranian Girl Gets the Highest Mensa IQ Score, Beating Einstein, Hawking*

*https://nextshark.com/iranian-student-mensa-iq-test/*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar




----------



## skyshadow

برای کسانی که میخواهند با ماهواره محل تمام پایگاه های موشکی ایران را کشف کنند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View attachment 564356


خوب این وسط اون قهرمان بدنسازی که به احتمال 99.9% به خاطر اونهمه داروی هورمونی و محرک که مصرف کرده به رحمت ایزدی پیوسته .
سازنده ترید میل هم شخصی بنام ویلیام استیوارت استار هستش که متولد 1915 هستش و تا سال 2012 یعنی 97 سال عملکرده است . خالق ژیمناستیک هم از اون حرفها هستش این رشته ورزشی هستش که از زمان یونان باستان وجود داشته و جز ورزشهای آمادگی جسمانی بوده.ولی به هر حال اولین کسی که ژیمناستیک را بصورت مدرن به تمام دنیا ارایه کرد فردی بنام دون فرانسیسکو آموروس اوندانو اهل والنسیا بوده که متولد 1770 هستش و در سال 1848 یعنی در سن 78 سالگی فوت کرده
در ضمن کلنل ساندرز صاحب کنتاکی در سن 90 سالگی در اثر سرطان و پنومونی فوت کرده و کی گفته ایشان هر روز غذایش را از سم فروشی بنام کی اف سی سفارش میدادن
در ضمن نوتلا توسط شرکت ایتالیایی فریرو ساخته شده که بنیانگذار آن آشپزی بنام پیترو فریرو بوده که متولد 1898 بوده و در سال 1949 به رحمت ایزدی پیوستند یعنی حدود 50 سال عمر کردند.و فرمول نوتلا توسط ایشان ارایه شد پسر ایشان که 89 سال عمر کردند فقط اون محصول را با نام تجاری نوتلا ارایه کرد. و باید دید ایشان روزانه چقدر نوتلا استفاده میکردن.

نتیجه کلی درست هست که عمر دست خدا هست اما خداوند خودش دستورات کاملی برای حفظ سلامتی داده و نگفته هر جوری که خواستید بخورید و بیاشامید . نتیجه دوم که خیلی مهمتر هستش اینه که هر چیزی را توی این شبکه های ضد اجتماعی گفتند و پخش کردن باور نکنید 90 در صد این مطالب برای اینه که میزان مشاهده را بالا ببرند که در نتیجه اون درآمد ناشی از تبلیغات بالا بره

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

بلایی که روحانی با خلق پول سر ملت ایران آورد:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## mohsen

I didn't see that coming!
2019 Ukraine wrestling champion "Ilmar noor Aliyev" with a shirt portraying Iranian leader. 
Iran's influence and west's silence, a complete harmony!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> I didn't see that coming!
> 2019 Ukraine wrestling champion "Ilmar noor Aliyev" with a shirt portraying Iranian leader.
> Iran's influence and west's silence, a complete harmony!


Why they take iran medals for not wearing a suishirt but nobody care if non of these guys Wear it ?


----------



## aryobarzan

The first steps to eliminate oil revenue from Iranian state budgets has been announced. It is called "beton" in farsi. If implemented 100 percent of oil revenue will be collected in Iran sovereign fund..the state budgets will have to replace the missing funds through taxation and tourism..etc..that is great news if they can do it...I keep my eyes open..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

aryobarzan said:


> The first steps to eliminate oil revenue from Iranian state budgets has been announced. It is called "beton" in farsi. If implemented 100 percent of oil revenue will be collected in Iran sovereign fund..the state budgets will have to replace the missing funds through taxation and tourism..etc..that is great news if they can do it...I keep my eyes open..


I believe big part of the economy is in black and grey zone. Tax collection has a huge potential in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

ناموسا این هنرمندای زمان شاه عقلشون خیلی بیشتر از جوونای امروزی کار میکرده.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> ناموسا این هنرمندای زمان شاه عقلشون خیلی بیشتر از جوونای امروزی کار میکرده.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


خوب مساله‌ای نیست همه شان خانه نشین شدن تا موافقان مینی ژوپ جایشان را بگیرن.


----------



## aryobarzan

and now time for something light...North of Iran...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

aryobarzan said:


> and now time for something light...North of Iran...
> View attachment 564652
> View attachment 564654
> View attachment 564656
> View attachment 564649


دادا اینارو ایجا بذاری بهتره

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gallery-this-paradise-is-called-iran.183765/page-119

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cthulhu

yavar said:


> 18+


This is literally an Indian YouTube channel that promotes separatist/terrorist propaganda in our eastern neighbor, Stop posting their videos here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Here is a recent photo of the parking lot for middle east's largest car manufacturing company (Iran Khodro)...few points..it is impressive but i wonder why so many waiting to be sold..is it because some imported part was not available so the 99% complete cars are waiting for the parts (radio, air bag. abs..etc)..or is it because people can not afford to buy them due to the current economic situation, or is it because their production lines are just humming with activity!!!..I wonder ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Here is a recent photo of the parking lot for middle east's largest car manufacturing company (Iran Khodro)...few points..it is impressive but i wonder why so many waiting to be sold..is it because some imported part was not available so the 99% complete cars are waiting for the parts (radio, air bag. abs..etc)..or is it because people can not afford to buy them due to the current economic situation, or is it because their production lines are just humming with activity!!!..I wonder ...
> View attachment 565272


let just say there is no lack of parts here , the reason they are not for sale is something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

yavar said:


> 18+



If you will start posting terror videos against pakistan on this thread.... Expect it to be closed.

@Dubious


----------



## raptor22

Clutch said:


> If you will start posting terror videos against pakistan on this thread.... Expect it to be closed.
> 
> @Dubious


Why? did he encourage or support it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72B

Guys how did @SOHEIL got banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

T-72B said:


> Guys how did @SOHEIL got banned?


potty mouth and abusive language....going full retard is ill advised 



raptor22 said:


> Why? did he encourage or support it?


what was the purpose of sharing such nonsense? Increasing their spread to a larger audience??


----------



## zectech

aryobarzan said:


> Here is a recent photo of the parking lot for middle east's largest car manufacturing company (Iran Khodro)...few points..it is impressive but i wonder why so many waiting to be sold..is it because some imported part was not available so the 99% complete cars are waiting for the parts (radio, air bag. abs..etc)..or is it because people can not afford to buy them due to the current economic situation, or is it because their production lines are just humming with activity!!!..I wonder ...
> View attachment 565272



Iran should start a new law, 90% of automobiles made in Iran, must be trucks. In preparation of some troubled future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran’s Presidential office released pics of this chummy meeting today with Qatar’s Emir in Tajikistan. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

نفوذی ها 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

The UK government has made a last minute out-of-court deal to settle a £1.3bn damages claim made by an Iranian bank over a UK trading ban.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-bank-mellat-over-trade-ban-damages-sanctions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Power Of Iran as described by one of the most knowledgeable journalist in the world.
*
*Pepe Escobar*_ is a veteran Brazilian Journalist, geopolitical analyst and Correspondent at large for Asia Times:_

*So the projections, including Goldman Sachs projections, if this happens and the Strait is closed, whatever the reason, because mostly insurers would not risk ensuring any vessel leaving the Persian Gulf through the Strait of Hormuz, and then further afield, the price of the barrel of oil in less than 24 hours would be over 100, after one day or two, 200, after a week, 500, and there is some projections that after a while we would even reach 1000. And more than that, the implosion of Casino Capitalism as we know it

And then we have different numbers. The derivatives, especially oil derivatives and other derivatives as well. There are all sorts of numbers concerning how many derivatives are out there, from 500 billion dollars, which is the official Bank of International Settlements figure to 2.5 quadrillion dollars, in fact. So, it gets very complicated.*
*And always the IRGC are very secretive. They know, **and they do have the necessary means to shut down the Strait, whichever way they want.** And that’s why I got from my Iranian sources this time, they are so sure that the Americans won’t try anything stupid, because the Pentagon knows what Iran is capable of militarily. They know about all those missiles lining up the northern shore of the Persian Gulf on the Iranian side pointed at everything that moves in the Strait of Hormuz and also in the Gulf of Oman.*
*And that was the main reason that Trump wants to talk. And this was discussed at Bilderberg, every single thing that I’m telling you. Why? Because Mike Pompeo, at the last minute, scheduled that stop in Switzerland, especially in Bern, to talk to the president of Switzerland, but he also talked to the people at Bilderberg afterwards. Because Bilderberg was in Montreux, not very far. He went to Montreux as well. And they talk, and I’m sure they talk obviously no leaks whatsoever about it, but obviously Pompeo had to talk especially with Europeans who are terrified about this, and some Europeans knew about this information, because this information was circulated by bankers to European bankers as well. Bilderberg, everything connected. So this was the reason why Pompeo actually went to Switzerland at that time. This was an unscheduled stop; we have to remember this all the time.*

_So my dear friends..Iran on the tactical level may not be at par with the US but on the strategic level they do not dare to touch Iran._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141257338940268544
*Iran claims it shot American drone, US military doesn't comment *
https://www.rt.com/news/462255-iran-shot-drone-us-hormuz/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141581135132147712

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141995427463651329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141864893169184768
I personally believe that Trump is bluffing so he doesn't look soft on Iran. Psychologists will tell you that based on Trumps body language & mannerisms, as soon as Trump said that he believed a rogue Iranian general shot down the drone, just looking at his tone, it was obvious that he wasn't going to respond with force against Iran. During the interview it was obvious that Trump was looking for a way out by placing the blame on a "rogue general" This after Iran officially came out & stated that it had shot down the drone after it violated its airspace. 

I also believe that Trump knows that the US drone DID indeed violate Iran's airspace. The wreckage has been retrieved by Iranian sailors IN IRAN. The proof is in the pudding. In the end, just like North Korea's FIRE & FURY, I doubt if Trump ever attacks Iran. Iran has 200,000+ missiles & 5000 air defense sites. The US would need to seriously beef up its assets & personnel before launching any sort of attack. Iran would of course become aware of the build up & attack first. The American's know full well that when it comes to Iran, there is no surgical strike, in and out type of deal. Iran will respond with force if the US hurts even one hair in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142000621966569472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142010312952045568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142005886094860290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141999457405472768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## aryobarzan

According to real informed sources : *Trump offered Iran a fake strike* (similar to what he did in Syria) so that he would look good in public....Iran refused.....It just tells you about the state of corruption,fake everything and the shallow optics that Americans use in their relationships to the world...the Empire is collapsing on its own rut.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WinterNights

aryobarzan said:


> According to real informed sources : *Trump offered Iran a fake strike* (similar to what he did in Syria) so that he would look good in public....Iran refused.....It just tells you about the state of corruption,fake everything and the shallow optics that Americans use in their relationships to the world...the Empire is collapsing on its own rut.



American power is based on the perception of their power. So such news would not surprise me in the slightest. However, Iranians are too proud to let even such a fake strike to happen even in the dreams of these americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141864604433338368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Look if you don't believe Trump genie intention then it's your problem ... The United States is not after regime change in Iran & the U.S. is ready to hold genuine talks with Iran:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142075278807699466

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

I wonder this time how much they paid to the participants.

I love to see rajavi dare to put her foot in iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

I read many points of view on the Drone shooting in the Persian gulf however one point that no one has mentioned is the role of UAE in this incident....These diaper heads allowed a spy craft to fly from their territory and enter Iranian airspace...I am no lawyer but this to me means being an accessory to a crime....where is Iran's action..legally they must reserved the right to respond...where is Zarif...wake him up...lets call OIC ..lets call the UN and then let these UAE F***kers feel the pain....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zectech

aryobarzan said:


> I read many points of view on the Drone shooting in the Persian gulf however one point that no one has mentioned is the role of UAE in this incident....These diaper heads allowed a spy craft to fly from their territory and enter Iranian airspace...I am no lawyer but this to me means being an accessory to a crime....where is Iran's action..legally they must reserved the right to respond...where is Zarif...wake him up...lets call OIC ..lets call the UN and then let these UAE F***kers feel the pain....



I too was shocked UAE was allowing it. If they want dubai as dubai is today, they better stop allowing it.

Iran could make dubai a ghost town with several warnings to civilians living in dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

This dunce gives good information about none peaceful Iran's nuclear programs (Hissss, it's only & just for Iranians):


----------



## zectech

Behind a email wall, any email, even funny ones will do.


----------



## aryobarzan

aryobarzan said:


> I read many points of view on the Drone shooting in the Persian gulf however one point that no one has mentioned is the role of UAE in this incident....These diaper heads allowed a spy craft to fly from their territory and enter Iranian airspace...I am no lawyer but this to me means being an accessory to a crime....where is Iran's action..legally they must reserved the right to respond...where is Zarif...wake him up...lets call OIC ..lets call the UN and then let these UAE F***kers feel the pain....


Answer to my own question....




At least Iranian journalists have some sense...UAE you are now in the revenge file again.!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

اگه از امید دانا بپرسین میگه یوفوهای ایرانی حمله کردن 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

yavar said:


> The shame has been proven
> 
> 
> 
> Watch from 1:00



That is indeed a shame. However Zarifs case is different from that of the rest of the reformist government. When he said that he was just a *misinformed *diplomat, but still a Iranian patriot.

This view is a natural notion, it is very hard to believe what kind of deterrence Iran has achieved. Looking at the nuclear weapon capability of the U.S, it is a natural notion to believe that Iran has no chance anyway.
Only someone very informed can have a different view here. Even nuclear weapons excluded: US propaganda and PR plus secretiveness of Iran regarding its capabilities can easily cause such a view.

What is important is that after this event, Zarif was briefed by the IRGC and this changed his view. After that he never said such nonsense again. He has no agenda like many of Rohanis clique. Even Rohani himself has positively corrected his approach to some extend, although he is not "clean" like Zarif.
Zarif is a diplomat and good at his job: Look at his effort after the RQ-4 shot down, he just does his job.

A real shame are those young Iranians that applause him in the video...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## skyshadow

*Iranian cyber attack?*


*Philadelphia Oil Refinery Explosion Shakes City With Huge Fireball*

*https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/21/us/philadelphia-oil-refinery-fire.html*

*A fire at a Philadelphia oil refinery sparked an explosion felt for miles*

*https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/21/us/philadelphia-refinery-fire/index.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

skyshadow said:


> *Iranian cyber attack?*
> 
> 
> *Philadelphia Oil Refinery Explosion Shakes City With Huge Fireball*
> 
> *https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/21/us/philadelphia-oil-refinery-fire.html*
> 
> *A fire at a Philadelphia oil refinery sparked an explosion felt for miles*
> 
> *https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/21/us/philadelphia-refinery-fire/index.html*


It makes me wonder...with today's news about Cyber attack by the US on Iran it is possible IRGC cyber army may have retaliated...the timing of this refinery fire is suspicious..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterNights

aryobarzan said:


> It makes me wonder...with today's news about Cyber attack by the US on Iran it is possible IRGC cyber army may have retaliated...the timing of this refinery fire is suspicious..



This news is from couple of days ago. This alleged hacking (which is most definitely fake news) happened yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raptor22

کسی میدونه برای کدوم مستند ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

raptor22 said:


> کسی میدونه برای کدوم مستند ؟
> View attachment 566607


Dears @mohsen @yavar @SOHEIL @VEVAK @AmirPatriot @Mithridates @Hack-Hook @Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ @Arminkh @PeeD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> Dears @mohsen @yavar @SOHEIL @VEVAK @AmirPatriot @Mithridates @Hack-Hook @Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ @Arminkh @PeeD


What is this photo about? Is it a TV series or from recent events?


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> کسی میدونه برای کدوم مستند ؟
> View attachment 566607


I don't know bro.

---------------
*Unknown flying objects hit refinery in Philadelphia*

Information and video:

https://6abc.com/investigation-begins-into-philadelphia-refinery-explosion-fire/5361100/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

raptor22 said:


> کسی میدونه برای کدوم مستند ؟
> View attachment 566607


نمیدونم :/


----------



## zectech

aryobarzan said:


> It makes me wonder...with today's news about Cyber attack by the US on Iran it is possible IRGC cyber army may have retaliated...the timing of this refinery fire is suspicious..



Prayers to Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

این ویدیو رو حتما ببینید تا جهودی های کثیف رو بیشتر بشناسید.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

A video on gyroscopic effect:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> What is this photo about? Is it a TV series or from recent events?


American released it as evidence of Iran involvement in Tanker attacks:







What bothers me is as far as I looked in my archive these Iranian limpet mine's attaching side is look like this:




American:






@AmirPatriot

Just wanted to double check it with the documentary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arminkh

raptor22 said:


> American released it as evidence of Iran involvement in Tanker attacks:
> View attachment 566873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bothers me is as far as I looked in my archive these Iranian limpet mine's attaching side is look like this:
> View attachment 566874
> 
> American:
> View attachment 566875
> View attachment 566876
> View attachment 566877
> View attachment 566878
> View attachment 566879
> 
> @AmirPatriot
> 
> Just wanted to double check it with the documentary.


But it is an archived pic not from the incident


----------



## mohsen

watch ofoghtv now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterNights

mohsen said:


> watch ofoghtv now.



What's happening?


----------



## mohsen

WinterNights said:


> What's happening?


debate on drone shot down.


----------



## arashkamangir

mohsen said:


> debate on drone shot down.



It would be awesome if it gets uploaded  cheers


----------



## raptor22

Arminkh said:


> But it is an archived pic not from the incident


Well if you mean my illustration then yeah it's an archived one connected to Iran which is exactly as same as the first photo that I posted:



But Americans have claimed the same mine was used by attacker which evidently these 2 don't match ..I have not seen them releasing any photo of the mine except this:



No photo of the mine ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook




----------



## TruthHurtz

Hack-Hook said:


>



Not really funny


----------



## Hack-Hook

TruthHurtz said:


> Not really funny


It's in Arab social media and how arab masses see Trump .


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> It's in Arab social media and how arab masses see Trump .


Exact to the point.....poor dogs had to suffer because of trump..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

guys i found a really amazing interview with ex commander of navy, i just summarize important parts:
*he is one of the people who was involved with US embassy raid and he says about the reasons it happened and why it escalated: due to the fact that US granted asylum to the shah and aljazair treaty between US and transition government of mehdi bazargan which resulted in empowering leftist like MEK (MEK was mostly a political party in first days of revolution) we needed to do something so we started to gathering in front of embassy then emotion prevailed to crowd and chain of events including shot fires from embassy guard resulted in capturing it. at the first we did not intend to seize it.
*we didn't imagine that US is gonna sent troops for hostages, the sand storm in tabas was god mercy on us.
*the hostage crisis was not the main reason of iran-iraq war but it influenced it.
*the main reason caused the war was our political level failure to not see the war is coming we though they will not dare to attack. we couldn't influence their view on how a war with us would look like and they miscalculated and attacked. we learned of it and did it against US when they invaded Iraq and Afghanistan. leader himself saved us from invasion almost 30 times.
*during war with Iraq we were running country with only 6 million dollars which half was allocated to war and the other half for fundamental needs of people.
*when us carriers are in PG we are not worry and when we saw them leaving trough strait of Hormuz we informed authorities that US want to invade Iraq and they did it.
*after confrontation with US that resulted in sahand destruction and sinking and sabalan bricking into two pieces, we carried sabalan wreckage to a dry dock and refurbished it and that was the first time that we noticed we can make war ships.
*with the help of a civilian ship builder we made our first ship and armed it with the electronics and missiles acquired of military and civilian industries and engine from a foreign country. 
*after that we started the modje project.
*as we received silk worm missiles we gave some of them to MOD for reverse engineering.
*we started producing the c-802 with china after war (1993).
*it was a joint project, we had harpoons those days and our missile knowledge was good and we were learning from them as they were learning from us.
*the reason behind that we processed with light weight submarines were maintenance issue of larger subs.
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/96...رک-ایران-و-چین-بود-ناگفته-هایی-از-ساخت-ناوشکن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-72B

“we carried sabalan wreckage to a dry dock and refurbished it and that was the first time that we noticed we can make war ships”
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

T-72B said:


> “we carried sabalan wreckage to a dry dock and refurbished it and that was the first time that we noticed we can make war ships”
> LOL


well after nadir shah we didn't built any warship until then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

T-72B said:


> “we carried sabalan wreckage to a dry dock and refurbished it and that was the first time that we noticed we can make war ships”
> LOL


what's funny??


----------



## T-72B

Mithridates said:


> what's funny??


When they noticed that apparently they can make war ship


----------



## Mithridates

T-72B said:


> When they noticed that apparently they can make war ship


they were forced to repair it by themselves because the seller party wouldn't do that, they didn't imagined that it is in their capability. when they started to do so they realized they can.


----------



## skyshadow

*The Story of an Air Force Defector to Iran*


https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/story-air-force-defector-iran-65081


----------



## Aramagedon

Trump humiliated Mbs once again:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

*اسراییل هم شلوغ شد*

*Violent protests over teen's death in Israel draw police response*

*https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/03/middleeast/israel-ethiopian-protests-intl-hnk/index.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

برجام کفتار پیر هاشمی، اینو حتما بخونید: (ده صفحه


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Initial: Huge explosions were heard in Jizan Airport #SaudiArabia

Initial: Explosions were heard near Abha Airport #SaudiArabia

#Abha Airport is under Houthis drone attack as well! #SaudiArabia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1146860894086938627

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

National day in U.S, Mr president gives speech from behind a bullet proof glass, I mean even Afghanistan isn't this much insecure! Sayonara.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jamahir

Hack-Hook said:


>



The dog could have killed the cat. What was the man thinking and laughing about ?? A total idiot.

The other fellow said "andar phekh" which means "throw it inside" in Urdu / Hindi language.



TruthHurtz said:


> Not really funny



Yes, not funny at all.



aryobarzan said:


> Exact to the point.....poor dogs had to suffer because of trump..



Kill dogs, save cats.


----------



## aryobarzan

mohsen said:


> National day in U.S, Mr president gives speech from behind a bullet proof glass, I mean even Afghanistan isn't this much insecure! Sayonara.


A picture is worth a thousand words....so what hapendheppend to: *"government of the people, by the people, for the people". Ruler and ruled!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*

why we do not have a Cyber thread ????????? some one has to make one*




*Iran, China agree to jointly counter cyber threats*

https://en.mehrnews.com/news/147217/Iran-China-agree-to-jointly-counter-cyber-threats

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words....so what hapendheppend to: *"government of the people, by the people, for the people". Ruler and ruled!*


well last time it was CIA that did the job not people so i wonder if its for protection against CIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*You look at her and you know she is the boss.. Do not mess with Persian women.
First Iranian Female Miner Talks of Her Adventure.
Mahnaz Mirzaee is the first Iranian woman miner and has been promoted to the position of the mine chief after 14 years now.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar

Yemen Ansarullah movement unveil Quds_1 land attack cruise missile and Simmad_3 long range UAV drone

http://www.english.iswnews.com/6321...d-uavs-by-yemen-armed-forces-and-ansar-allah/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Iranians are another form of devils !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WinterNights

@PeeD

I hope you don't mind, but I have made a request to have you become a think tank member. We no longer have any active Iranian think tank. Would you consider becoming one? You're a very valuable member and I think we need you as a think tank. I have spoken to mods and they said they will consider you but they asked if you could first change your Alias. If you're interested, please contact Slav defence for more information.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

WinterNights said:


> @PeeD
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but I have made a request to have you become a think tank member. We no longer have any active Iranian think tank. Would you consider becoming one? You're a very valuable member and I think we need you as a think tank. I have spoken to mods and they said they will consider you but they asked if you could first change your Alias. If you're interested, please contact Slav defence for more information.



Thanks but I don't know what that that think tank is. I'm only interested to inform Iranians about technology details here, I'm not active on other parts of the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arashkamangir

PeeD said:


> Thanks but I don't know what that that think tank is. I'm only interested to inform Iranians about technology details here, I'm not active on other parts of the forum.



I believe it's a type of tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

SOHEIL said:


> Iranians are another form of devils !
> 
> View attachment 568348



I'll wait for your return, that whole thread got deleted and u guys got banned too lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*oooops *


UAE Falcon Eye remote sensing satellite is LOST due to failure of Vega launch vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

skyshadow said:


> *oooops *
> 
> 
> UAE Falcon Eye remote sensing satellite is LOST due to failure of Vega launch vehicle



Nothing more gulfie oil money (Earned by doing nothing) wont created more of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


سرمونو بکوبیم به دیوار یا هنوز زوده؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

skyshadow said:


> سرمونو بکوبیم به دیوار یا هنوز زوده؟


 کاشکی با کوبیدن سر به دیوار کاری درست میشد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

skyshadow said:


> *oooops *
> 
> 
> UAE Falcon Eye remote sensing satellite is LOST due to failure of Vega launch vehicle


Funny how a bunch of camel jockeys pretend to be high tech workers...If you look carefully not a single item in this room (not even the signs) is done or built by these people..They were brought in after they signed the cheques and took the photo.. Khaliji Arabs pretending to be rocket engineers!..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

aryobarzan said:


> Funny how a bunch of camel jockeys pretend to be high tech workers...If you look carefully not a single item in this room (not even the signs) is done or built by these people..They were brought in after they signed the cheques and took the photo.. Khaliji Arabs pretending to be rocket engineers!..lol



well you know good for them, maybe next time, and you know it when i say space is one of the aspects that we can not loss to Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

Can someone please help me translate 2 things into english, thanks 

-> Az Ina kheily dost daram
-> Emroo tatilam


----------



## aryobarzan

Draco.IMF said:


> Can someone please help me translate 2 things into english, thanks
> 
> -> Az Ina kheily dost daram
> -> Emroo tatilam


No1:.............I like these a lot.
no2. ..........today I am closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran documentary analysis and testimony of only survivor of 1998 killed 4 diplomats in Mazar Sharif and Pakistan role,and the confrontation with Taliban ( Afghanistan )

فیلم مزار شریف
Mazar Sharif movie
https://www.aparat.com/v/YKEIW/مزار_شریف

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

skyshadow said:


> *oooops *
> 
> 
> UAE Falcon Eye remote sensing satellite is LOST due to failure of Vega launch vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

yavar said:


>



dude that was embarrassing even more then our 2 failed launches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran just installed the south pars gas platform that was built by Iran on top of the actual well head..amazing effort,,,, amazing engineering...and we can not freaking get our car industry in order..!*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Draco.IMF

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran just installed the south pars gas platform that was built by Iran on top of the actual well head..amazing effort,,,, amazing engineering...and we can not freaking get our car industry in order..!*



Maybe IRGC should take over the car industry and clean up the mess some corrupt/inefficient managers did

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

Draco.IMF said:


> Maybe IRGC should take over the car industry and clean up the mess some corrupt/inefficient managers did



that's not how it works, IRGC can not just take it from those 2 companies IRGC can buy there share but they are not selling so what IRGC can do is that they can build there own car company then they can make some new cars if they are serious about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

the platform was built by cooperation between Iran oil Ministry and Fara Sahel Shipbuilding Company .
the company is a subsidary of IDRO ( *Industrial Development & Renovation Organization of Iran) *the same company own both Iran Khodro and Saipa .
so goes your dream of IRGC being able to fix problems of Iran Khodro and Saipa

you can see IDRO embelm on this picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

جنگ روانی غرب علیه ایران (حتما ببینید)ا :






https://www.aparat.com/v/TnS15/سخنرانی_علیرضا_پورمسعود_با_موضوع_نبرد_با_نفرین_شدگان

*Military Spy Satellite Targeting Iran Crashes To Earth After Catastrophic Failure*

NewZak DoffmanContributor
Cybersecurity
I write about security and surveillance.





GETTY
A military spy satellite has come crashing down to earth after the failure of its launch rocket, sending the expensive payload into the Atlantic. The UAE-owned Falcon Eye 1 was intended for dual-use, meaning both military and civilian reconnaissance applications. And on the military side, one of the objectives of a UAE satellite—given the current situation in the region—would have been monitoring Iran.

Tensions in the Middle East remain high, between the U.S. and regional allies on one side, and Iran on the other. The UAE is seen by Teheran as part of that enemy axis led by the U.S. and set against Iranian interests. One of the core military objectives of the two Falcon Eye satellites—of which this was the first— is to monitor UAE’s borders—especially its long maritime shoreline. And when it comes to the integrity of that maritime border, given those ongoing tensions, that means monitoring the activities of Iran in the Persian Gulf.

As such, in failing to launch the first Falcon Eye satellite, the UAE has lost a major surveillance advantage. The satellites, which include Thales optics capable of earth resolution down to 70 centimeters, fall under the operational remit of Abu Dhabi’s Space Reconnaissance Centre (SRC), and local media heralded the potential to provide the military with “state-of-the-art capabilities in Surveillance, Intelligence, Target Acquisition and Reconnaissance.”

Update: Crashed UAE military spy satellite raises possibility of enemy cyberattack

The European Vega rocket had been launched from French Guiana on Wednesday evening (July 10) to put the Falcon Eye 1 spy satellite into orbit—with an identical satellite due to launch soon. But two minutes after take-off, the mission suffered a catastrophic failure. Falcon Eye 1 was destroyed in the accident.

According to Space Flight Now, the French operator behind the launch, Arianespace, announced that a failure “resulting in a loss of mission,” had occurred at “around the time of ignition of the Vega rocket’s solid-fueled Zefiro 23-second stage.”


The company’s spokesperson, Luce Fabreguettes, went on to apologize on behalf of Arianespace ”to our customers for the loss of their payload.”





SPACE FLIGHT NOW
This was the third attempt to launch this particular mission, with two previous attempts earlier in the month called off due to adverse weather conditions. The Vega launcher has been operating since 2012 and has completed 14 successful missions.

According to Space Flight Now, Arianespace’s next mission—due in September—is uncertain. “The Ariane 5 is set to launch with the Intelsat 39 communications satellite and the EDRS-C spacecraft, the first dedicated satellite for the European Data Relay System developed by Airbus and the European Space Agency.”

The launch of Falcon 1 had been delayed by the need to satisfy U.S. ITAR restrictions, which impacted the bilateral agreement between France and UAE over the $1 billion program. The deployment of advanced surveillance capabilities by the UAE will raise awareness of the level of military sophistication being deployed in the region as tensions continue to rise.

Related: U.S. military satellites likely cyber attacked by China or Russia or both

The UAE considers itself the regional leader in space programs and was behind the creation of the Arab Space Cooperation Group, which comprises UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Oman, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, Jordan, Lebanon, Sudan and Kuwait. Of the group, Saudi Arabia also has increasing aspirations in the field but is much less open about what it is doing.

There has been no comment yet from Abu Dhabi’s Space Reconnaissance Centre (SRC) on the failed mission. Despite speculation about the cybersecurity vulnerabilities of space assets, and the increasing offensive cyber capabilities being exercised by Iran, there has been no speculation yet that this launch failure was attributed to offensive cyber action or more general sabotage.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdof...hes-down-to-earth-after-catastrophic-failure/

Iranian message is clear. You should either have Iranian permission for your satellite launches or your satellite launches in france, us or everywhere else will shot down by Unknown Iranian weapons.

————

@Dubious you merged an interesting thread from Iranian section which we Iranians could talk alot to a dead thread only after khafee ordered you. Stop listening to whatever khafee orders you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @Dubious you merged an interesting thread from Iranian section which we Iranians could talk alot to a dead thread only after khafee ordered you. Stop listening to whatever khafee orders you.


As per forum rules threads with similar title/ topic are merged! 

You can refer your complain to @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## zartosht

why don't we have our own military sateliite in space? is the government planning on relying on Russian and Chinese satellites incase of need?


----------



## Hack-Hook

zartosht said:


> why don't we have our own military sateliite in space? is the government planning on relying on Russian and Chinese satellites incase of need?


For that we must first build quqnoos. Nobody agreed to launch our civilian satellite,Do you think they will launch a military one for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> For that we must first build quqnoos. Nobody agreed to launch our civilian satellite,Do you think they will launch a military one for us.


Enghad aye yaas nakhun. Ishaallah ruhani bere militarysham misazim mifrestim hava.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iranian_Space_Agency


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> the platform was built by cooperation between Iran oil Ministry and Fara Sahel Shipbuilding Company .
> the company is a subsidary of IDRO ( *Industrial Development & Renovation Organization of Iran) *the same company own both Iran Khodro and Saipa .
> so goes your dream of IRGC being able to fix problems of Iran Khodro and Saipa
> 
> you can see IDRO embelm on this picture


Thanks for your B.S.

Before the sanctions, both isoico and sadra unites were kept inactive and useless by traitor liberals in Iran who were deliberately ordering their needs from other countries, that changed after stupid trump with his delusion of quick victory over Iran increased the sanctions and took the excuses from his agents in Iran. 

Also it was IRGC which saved the bankrupted Sadra company and localized the technology of these offshore gas platforms in Iran.

Right now my only fear is that U.S give a green light to European junk manufacturers to return to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Thanks for your B.S.
> 
> Before the sanctions, both isoico and sadra unites were kept inactive and useless by traitor liberals in Iran who were deliberately ordering their needs from other countries, that changed after stupid trump with his delusion of quick victory over Iran increased the sanctions and took the excuses from his agents in Iran.
> 
> Also it was IRGC which saved the bankrupted Sadra company and localized the technology of these offshore gas platforms in Iran.
> 
> Right now my only fear is that U.S give a green light to European junk manufacturers to return to Iran.


are you aware what the discussion was about ? 
can you say what part of what i posted was wrong


----------



## aryobarzan

If this car is now built in Iran by Iranians and no french involvement/parts then why are we still calling it by its french name... The hell with them call it an Iranian name and removed that ugly french emblom from the front...let them have a taste of lawlessness!.....just may take this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

aryobarzan said:


> If this car is now built in Iran by Iranians and no french involvement/parts then why are we still calling it by its french name... The hell with them call it an Iranian name and removed that ugly french emblom from the front...let them have a taste of lawlessness!.....just may take this morning.
> View attachment 569445


For the same reason this traitor government distributed the Zionists' financial instructions with a new cover titling Resistance economy!

You have some expectations from a government who doesn't even mind Europeans stealing it's ship!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

skyshadow said:


> welcome back bro, yes your post were as close to reality as one can get those ppl think US military can not be defeated in any condition and they are not even US citizen to know what cost will this type of war will put on there economy.


Thanks!

I am very worried for the US because i dunno how the govt or people will act or behave when they full realize the world they could dominate easily is no longer that same weak world. EVerything has changed now. Everyone is standing up and pushing back. look at Turkey. :Look at GAZA. nuff said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

cooollll 


*What If America Attacks Iran?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

what is going on



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152488718726553601


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Prime example of why Rohani's incompetent government will go down as the worst government Iran has ever had. Low cost Apt buildings that were initiated by Ahmadi Nejad government sit empty and idle (not fully finished) because Rohani team does not believe in governments building low cost buildings for the low income people (market oriented Harvard educated PHD morons that want to mimic US economy in the Iranian domain). 33,840 Apts in this location.

فاز ۱۱ مسکن مهر پردیس متشکل از حدود ۵۶۴ بلوک ۱۵ طبقه است که در هر طبقه ۴ واحد مسکونی تعبیه شده است. متاسفانه وعده تکمیل و تحویل این آپارتمان‌ها هر سال دچار آفتی جدید می‌شود...











When a country (Iran) stands up for her rights all the others take notice...
Saudi Diaper heads released Iranian Super Tanker after they saw what happened to the Tanker and drone of their colonial masters...few years back I read in an article _" American navy was surprised to see Persian warships in the Persian Gulf"!!!!!!!!_. We have come a long way..

*جزئیات رفع توقیف کشتی ایرانی در بندر جده عربستان*





معاون دریایی سازمان بنادر و دریانوردی جزئیات خروج نفتکش ایرانی «هپینس» از آب‌های عربستان و حرکت آن به سمت آب‌های سرزمینی را تشریح کرد.

به گزارش مشرق، جلیل اسلامی درباره رفع توقیف نفتکش «هپینس ۱» از بندر جده عربستان گفت: این نفتکش از ناوگان شرکت ملی نفتکش ایران بود که فروردین امسال از بندر عسلویه به سمت اروپا بارگیری کرده بود اما در ۷۰ مایلی بندر جده عربستان، برای این شناور سانحه‌ای رخ داد.

وی افزود: بر اثر این سانحه، آب وارد موتورخانه کشتی شد و ماشین‌آلات آن از کار افتاد؛ بنابراین دیگر امکان حرکت برای آن وجود نداشت.

*بیشتر بخوانید:*
*اقتداری که جلوی محاصره دریایی ایران را می گیرد*
*فضاسازی انگلیس علیه ایران در شورای امنیت سازمان ملل*
به گفته اسلامی، سازمان بنادر و دریانوردی و شرکت ملی نفتکش ایران برای بهبود وضعیت این شناور پیگیری‌های لازم را انجام دادند و نهایتاً با توجه به اینکه نزدیک‌ترین بندر به محل سانحه، بندر جده در عربستان بود، شناور مذکور به این بندر منتقل شد.

معاون دریایی سازمان بنادر و دریانوردی یادآور شد: پس از انتقال به بندر جده، اقدامات اولیه برای تعمیر کشتی جهت جلوگیری از غرق‌شدگی آن صورت گرفت. سپس با هزینه شرکت ملی نفتکش، تعمیرات اساسی انجام شد و آب موجود در موتورخانه نفتکش هپینس به طور کامل تخلیه شد. برای انتقال این نفتکش به ایران، جهت ایمنی بیشتر، امنیت بالاتر، هزینه‌های کمتر و سرعت بیشتر یدک‌کش‌های ایران به بندر جده اعزام شدند اما عربستان به دلایل مختلف اجازه خروج به کشتی ایرانی را نداد.

وی تصریح کرد: از خرداد ماه امسال نفتکش هپینس آماده خارج شدن از بندر جده بود اما عربستانی‌ها بهانه‌های مختلفی برای جلوگیری از خارج شدن این نفتکش مطرح می‌کردند که ابتدا بهانه هزینه بود؛ در نتیجه هزینه‌های حضور این نفتکش در بندر جده را پرداخت کردیم. پس از آن باز هم اجازه خروج ندادند و این‌بار مسئله تائیدیه‌های بین‌المللی را بهانه کردند.

عضو هیئت عامل سازمان بنادر و دریانوردی یادآور شد: وزارت امور خارجه نیز از طریق سفارت سوئیس در عربستان به عنوان حافظ منافع ایران در این کشور، پیگیری‌های لازم را انجام می‌داد اما عربستانی‌ها همچنان از خروج این نفتکش از بندر جده جلوگیری می‌کردند.

وی گفت: نهایتاً هفته گذشته اجلاس سازمان بین‌المللی دریانوردی (IMO) در لندن برگزار شد که در این نشست، ایران اعلام کرد بیانیه سازمان دریانوردی علیه اقدامات عربستان مبنی بر جلوگیری از خارج شدن هپینس از بندر جده قرائت شود. عربستانی‌ها مایل نبودند که این بیانیه خوانده شود و قول همکاری به ما دادند اما باز هم مانع از خروج نفتکش ایرانی از این بندر شدند. نهایتاً بیانیه IMO علیه اقدامات عربستان قرائت شد.

اسلامی افزود: در لندن با سفارت عربستان در انگلیس مذاکره کردیم. همچنین انجمن بین‌المللی صنفی دریانوردان (ITF) همکاری و میانجیگری کرد. در نهایت صبح روز گذشته عربستان اجازه خروج هپینس از بندر جده را صادر کرد.

معاون سازمان بنادر و دریانوردی خاطرنشان کرد: دیروز بعدازظهر (۲۹ تیرماه) نفتکش ایرانی از عربستان خارج شد که بخشی از راهنمایی این شناور توسط عربستانی‌ها بود و پس از آن با توجه به اینکه یدک‌کش ایرانی در حال حمل این کشتی است و سرعت آن چندان بالا نیست، بنابراین در حال حاضر از آب‌های عربستان خارج شده و وارد آب‌های بین‌المللی دریای عمان شده است اما تا زمان ورود به آب‌های ایران طول می‌کشد.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

*And these are the people we Persian saved from slaughter in the hands of babylonians (we even built their temple for them!)....one wants to nuke us and the other one boasts of killing Iranians for two years (not true of course). leave it to your good judgement to decide:*

-*Sheldon Adelson Wants U.S. to Nuke Iran*

*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> *And these are the people we Persian saved from slaughter in the hands of babylonians (we even built their temple for them!)....one wants to nuke us and the other one boasts of killing Iranians for two years (not true of course). leave it to your good judgement to decide:*
> 
> -*Sheldon Adelson Wants U.S. to Nuke Iran*
> 
> *
> View attachment 570245
> *
> *
> View attachment 570246
> *


 A bunch of filthy RATS!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zectech

Lies from Washington regime throughout the ages, on the fake moon landing video:





" width="640" height="360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

A good way to start the day.....I find this very funny!...

*IRANIAN TROOPS USE PHOTOS OF TRUMP AND NETANYAHU AS TRAINING TARGETS*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Once again Rouhani ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*

Today, Iranian woman Neshat Jahandari experienced her first independent flight as a captain, and received her 4 stripes, which made her the second woman captain of Iran






*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WinterNights

@Irfan Baloch

Brother, why is the "Iran is a becoming a drone superpower" thread closed?
I opened one in the Iranian section but it was moved into to the middle one that is closed and left there.

This is a very interesting topic, not sure why it's closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

WinterNights said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> 
> Brother, why is the "Iran is a becoming a drone superpower" thread closed?
> I opened one in the Iranian section but it was moved into to the middle one that is closed and left there.
> 
> This is a very interesting topic, not sure why it's closed.


it attracted wrong kind of discussion that got out of hand unfortunately


----------



## Mithridates

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TruthHurtz

skyshadow said:


> *
> Today, Iranian woman Neshat Jahandari experienced her first independent flight as a captain, and received her 4 stripes, which made her the second woman captain of Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Women should not fly planes.


----------



## Mithridates

TruthHurtz said:


> Women should not fly planes.


yeah for one week during every month.


----------



## Aramagedon

تو عربستان کسی یه میلیمترم به سمت شیعه بیاد اعدام میشه:

https://www.aparat.com/v/SD7xC/چرا_مالکی_باید_اعدام_شود؟!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

You mean they executed Hassan Farhan Almaliky?


----------



## SubWater

@Serpentine Please do something to solve @Dubious problem with Iranian members here?
He is Anti Iranian moderator and banning and harassing us here regularly.

@skyshadow @Mithridates @yavar @mohsen @Arminkh @Draco.IMF and all others who are not ban yet
he will come for all of you one by one.

@raptor22 @Hack-Hook @OldTwilight

@Bahram Esfandiari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

SubWater said:


> @Serpentine Please do something to solve @Dubious problem with Iranian members here?
> He is Anti Iranian moderator and banning and harassing us here regularly.
> 
> @skyshadow @Mithridates @yavar @mohsen @Arminkh @Draco.IMF and all others who are not ban yet
> he will come for all of you one by one.
> 
> @raptor22 @Hack-Hook @OldTwilight
> 
> @Bahram Esfandiari


Yes @Serpentine please do something to handle iranian trolls



SubWater said:


> He is Anti Iranian moderator and banning and harassing us here regularly.


I have not harassed you...telling lies will lead to your ban...It is your choice. ..

@Arsalan looks like member doesn't believe in the forum and has no respect for mods except @Serpentine ...he is hate mongering here...

You can check my history ...I haven't visited this trend nor iranian section until ans unless I get a complaint or a report...otherwise we have @Serpentine as an international mod for a reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Dubious said:


> Yes @Serpentine please do something to handle iranian trolls
> 
> 
> I have not harassed you...telling lies will lead to your ban...It is your choice. ..
> 
> @Arsalan looks like member doesn't believe in the forum and has no respect for mods except @Serpentine ...he is hate mongering here...
> 
> You can check my history ...I haven't visited this trend nor iranian section until ans unless I get a complaint or a report...otherwise we have @Serpentine as an international mod for a reason


Go and ban me, my blood is not more colorful than other Iranian members here.
I am ready to die with my friend, banning is not fearful for me.


----------



## skyshadow

TruthHurtz said:


> Women should not fly planes.



well they do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

SubWater said:


> Go and ban me, my blood is not more colorful than other Iranian members here.
> I am ready to die with my friend, banning is not fearful for me.


Lolz @Arsalan do you recommend anything? He has been calling me biased in different threads (should I warn him?) but won't go to GHQ coz his history will be revealed?


----------



## skyshadow

SubWater said:


> @Serpentine Please do something to solve @Dubious problem with Iranian members here?
> He is Anti Iranian moderator and banning and harassing us here regularly.
> 
> @skyshadow @Mithridates @yavar @mohsen @Arminkh @Draco.IMF and all others who are not ban yet
> he will come for all of you one by one.
> 
> @raptor22 @Hack-Hook @OldTwilight
> 
> @Bahram Esfandiari


i do not know him


----------



## SubWater

Dubious said:


> Lolz @Arsalan do you recommend anything? He has been calling me biased in different threads (should I warn him?) but won't go to GHQ coz his history will be revealed?


Ban me




skyshadow said:


> i do not know him


Soon, you become familiar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

SubWater said:


> Ban me
> 
> 
> 
> Soon, you become familiar


For what? 

Doesn't work that way...



skyshadow said:


> i do not know him


He is hurt coz his thread was deleted three times by two different mods...

This is the byproduct of a troll caught


----------



## SubWater

So, leave Iranian section.
I do not have any interest to come to Middle east part more



Dubious said:


> For what?
> 
> Doesn't work that way...


----------



## Dubious

SubWater said:


> So, leave Iranian section.
> I do not have any interest to come to Middle east part more


You don't own the section nor can you dictate @Arsalan I thought you were looking into his behavioural problems and attitude you can come here and observe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

SubWater said:


> So, leave Iranian section.
> I do not have any interest to come to Middle east part more


Sir you cannot ask a moderator to look the other way. If there is something wrong we will act on it. If you have a complain that the actions are biased you have a right to take it up. If you think that I or anyone else is being biased you report it, raise the issue in GHQ, tag other MODs or notify me in that conversation i opened.

I hope this helps.



Dubious said:


> Lolz @Arsalan do you recommend anything? He has been calling me biased in different threads (should I warn him?) but won't go to GHQ coz his history will be revealed?


Yes, i recommend that you talk to him and both of you explain and share the issue and resolve it mutually. I think this is what all of us should do.


@SubWater again, if you have any complaints against @Dubious or ANYONE else open a thread in GHQ, tag me or anyone else as well. I assure you the problem will be heard and i will do my best to resolve it. However blaming people for being biased and then not doing anything to stop it is not going to help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

Arsalan said:


> Sir you cannot ask a moderator to look the other way. If there is something wrong we will act on it. If you have a complain that the actions are biased you have a right to take it up. If you think that I or anyone else is being biased you report it, raise the issue in GHQ, tag other MODs or notify me in that conversation i opened.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I do not quote him more.
Hope he don't do that as well.


----------



## Dubious

Arsalan said:


> Yes, i recommend that you talk to him and both of you explain and share the issue and resolve it mutually. I think this is what all of us should do.


He refuses to talk...ask him how many times did I say take it to GHQ. ..to get a fair trial...


----------



## Arsalan

SubWater said:


> I do not quote him more.
> Hope he don't do that as well.


Wont work!!


ANY COMPLAINT, open a thread in GHQ. Why wont you do that? Have you tried it in the past?


----------



## SubWater

Arsalan said:


> Wont work!!
> 
> 
> ANY COMPLAINT, open a thread in GHQ. Why wont you do that? Have you tried it in the past?


My anger from him is not sudden that was process and that Internet court sound waste of time for me.
Be honest, I do not take this forum serious.
Let to end it.
Say to him goodbye from me


----------



## Arsalan

SubWater said:


> My anger from him is not sudden that was process and that Internet court sound waste of time for me.
> Be honest, I do not take this forum serious.
> Let to end it.
> Say to him goodbye from me


Sir, my question is simple, Why wont you open a thread in GHQ if you have any problem with the mod.


----------



## skyshadow

Dubious said:


> For what?
> 
> Doesn't work that way...
> 
> 
> He is hurt coz his thread was deleted three times by two different mods...
> 
> This is the byproduct of a troll caught





SubWater said:


> So, leave Iranian section.
> I do not have any interest to come to Middle east part more



well do not make big deal out of it the thread that brother @SubWater opened 3 times was just opened by a Turkish member so no lost for any one no reason to fight over it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

skyshadow said:


> well do not make big deal out of it the thread that brother @SubWater opened 3 times was just opened by a Turkish member so no lost for any one no reason to fight over it


I don't have any interest to waste my time here more, I prefer to spend my time in militaryIR.


----------



## Dubious

skyshadow said:


> well do not make big deal out of it the thread that brother @SubWater opened 3 times was just opened by a Turkish member so no lost for any one no reason to fight over it


Brother, I dont chase Iranians until and unless I get a report (trolling/ foul language/ insulting)....I usually only remain within Pakistani affairs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Azadi (freedom) Square ..Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyshadow

SubWater said:


> I don't have any interest to waste my time here more, I prefer to spend my time in militaryIR.



as you wish but i like your post here a lot so stay if you can PLS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

@Dubious @Arsalan 
well guys let's be honest these days mods tolerate anti Iranian propaganda/insulting while Iranian members get long term ban for no apparent reason. last day @WinterNights got banned again wile it was his status in last week.
Pakistani members can say what ever they please like calling Iranian women prostitute and whore and get nothing while Iranian members get banned for weeks over complaining of terrorists activity in Pakistan border.
this is double standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Mithridates said:


> @Dubious @Arsalan
> well guys let's be honest these days mods tolerate anti Iranian propaganda/insulting while Iranian members get long term ban for no apparent reason. last day @WinterNights got banned again wile it was his status in last week.
> Pakistani members can say what ever they please like calling Iranian women prostitute and whore and get nothing while Iranian members get banned for weeks over complaining of terrorists activity in Pakistan border.
> this is double standard.


Please report...I dont chase individuals even trouble makers...People report, I react! Simple!


----------



## Mithridates

Dubious said:


> Please report...I dont chase individuals even trouble makers...People report, I react! Simple!


well it's funny that i reported them to u and you said i see no problem and deleted their insulting comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

Dubious said:


> Brother, I dont chase Iranians until and unless I get a report (trolling/ foul language/ insulting)....I usually only remain within Pakistani affairs...


But what if the person who "reported" a thread or post to a mod is the one who actually started the attacks and trolling? cuz i feel you're suggesting that you act against who is reported, not necessarily who did the wrong action(s)



Dubious said:


> Please report...I dont chase individuals even trouble makers...People report, I react! Simple!


so who are you protecting? the reporting person or the violated/ attacked person? this is getting frustrating.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

925boy said:


> But what if the person who "reported" a thread or post to a mod is the one who actually started the attacks and trolling? cuz i feel you're suggesting that you act against who is reported, not necessarily who did the wrong action(s)


we do check the thread (scroll through the posts) but we can only be present on the thread if reported..

However, if we are in a hurry we take care of the report first then do the thread cleaning later...
This is why we advice you to report the specific post...that helps us with time



925boy said:


> so who are you protecting? the reporting person or the violated/ attacked person? this is getting frustrating.


No one...why would I want to protect an online identity?



Mithridates said:


> well it's funny that i reported them to u and you said i see no problem and deleted their insulting comments.


Like I said we will take care of it....that includes deleting the insults to ensure no one follows the lead...
We may also issue a warning - which other members do not see and we dont have to answer what we did to anyone...if you feel wronged take it to GHQ...


----------



## Nilgiri

welcome back @SOHEIL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Serpentine

SubWater said:


> @Serpentine Please do something to solve @Dubious problem with Iranian members here?
> He is Anti Iranian moderator and banning and harassing us here regularly.
> 
> @skyshadow @Mithridates @yavar @mohsen @Arminkh @Draco.IMF and all others who are not ban yet
> he will come for all of you one by one.
> 
> @raptor22 @Hack-Hook @OldTwilight
> 
> @Bahram Esfandiari



Can you please raise any specific issues you might have faced in GHQ section? The problem shall be reviewed in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

skyshadow said:


> well they do



But they shouldn't, it's a mistake. Like giving them the right to vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

TruthHurtz said:


> But they shouldn't, it's a mistake. Like giving them the right to vote.



Iranians will not accept that kind of limitation Persian women were always involved in countries administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TruthHurtz

skyshadow said:


> Iranians will not accept that kind of limitation Persian women were always involved in countries administration.



Then Iranians are woefully incorrect, women have no place being in positions of power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

skyshadow said:


> Iranians will not accept that kind of limitation Persian women were always involved in countries administration.



What time is all that? Long gone.

We are in 2019, today's world is interconnected there is little isolation. Any women in positions in power will be incorporated into the whole western feminist movements and will pick up policies unconsciously. That's all the input I have to give here, not saying I don't want them in any positions of power in case someone's going to cry about that.


----------



## Hack-Hook

TruthHurtz said:


> Then Iranians are woefully incorrect, women have no place being in positions of power.


Just for you







CamelGuy said:


> What time is all that? Long gone.
> 
> We are in 2019, today's world is interconnected there is little isolation. Any women in positions in power will be incorporated into the whole western feminist movements and will pick up policies unconsciously. That's all the input I have to give here, not saying I don't want them in any positions of power in case someone's going to cry about that.


Somehow newer

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SOHEIL

Nilgiri said:


> welcome back @SOHEIL



Thanks bro ... What's up?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Hack-Hook said:


> Just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow newer


80s is a time when those movements weren't of today's level either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

CamelGuy said:


> 80s is a time when those movements weren't of today's level either.


Well we are not at war so I can't show you women in army fighting but I can show a lot of women in police force. But why that let show you women in far harsher environment thatfighting for their country.




She is superintendent of the Sarapard coal mine .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## padamchen

skyshadow said:


> Iranians will not accept that kind of limitation Persian women were always involved in countries administration.



These are all Zoroastrian women.

Big difference ...

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

اختصاصی/ منابع مطلع: احتمال قتل آمانو توسط اسرائیل قوی‌تر شد- اخبار بین الملل - اخبار تسنیم - Tasnim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caspian Parsi

padamchen said:


> These are all Zoroastrian women.
> 
> Big difference ...
> 
> Cheers, Doc


Zoroastrian !!!!? Thats a religion not a race my dear parsi man , Parsi,Lor, kurd,pashto and many others are UNIFIED under one name : IRAN ,, "Zoroastrian women" is a nonsense statement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

Caspian Parsi said:


> Zoroastrian !!!!? Thats a religion not a race my dear parsi man , Parsi,Lor, kurd,pashto and many others are UNIFIED under one name : IRAN ,, "Zoroastrian women" is a nonsense statement



Sigh ... none of these women are from your Muslim existential past of the past 1300 years. 

They are my women. 

Zoroastrian women. My Muslim friend.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## B.K.N

padamchen said:


> Sigh ... none of these women are from your Muslim existential past of the past 1300 years.
> 
> They are my women.
> 
> Zoroastrian women. My Muslim friend.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



They are Iranian citizens not Indian


----------



## padamchen

Brass Knuckles said:


> They are Iranian citizens not Indian



And you are a Pakistani citizen.

Thank you for your wisdom.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## B.K.N

padamchen said:


> And you are a Pakistani citizen.
> 
> Thank you for your wisdom.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



And just like Indian Muslims aren't my people similarly these Iranians aren't yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Brass Knuckles said:


> And just like Indian Muslims aren't my people similarly these Iranians aren't yours



You will pardon me for not taking you seriously.

Definitely on this. Maybe henceforth.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

padamchen said:


> Sigh ... none of these women are from your Muslim existential past of the past 1300 years.
> 
> They are my women.
> 
> Zoroastrian women. My Muslim friend.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


 Sorry. I never realized these women ran away to India like you Parsi "men"! I don't think these are the kind of women to run away like you little b!tches!


----------



## padamchen

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Sorry. I never realized these women ran away to India like you Parsi "men"! I don't think these are the kind of women to run away like you little b!tches!



Looks like you still smarting from the b!tch whipping from the last round.

My Muslim Irani friend.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## skyshadow

well you about to feel the heat, EU if you follow US then we will not stop drugs that are coming to your way.


*Italian police make major heroin haul on ship from Iran*

* Italian police discovered 270 kg (600 lb) of heroin hidden in a container that arrived aboard a ship from Iran, the biggest such haul for at least 20 years in Italy, police said on Thursday.*


*https://www.reuters.com/article/us-italy-heroin-idUSKBN1ND2BN*


----------



## Hack-Hook

padamchen said:


> These are all Zoroastrian women.
> 
> Big difference ...
> 
> Cheers, Doc


well some Iranian women who were not Zoroastrian but were ruler or commander of army or ..., honestly its more up to the Woman not her religion

Shirin of Bavand
Abish Khatun
Goharshad Begum
Amina Bint al-Majlisi
A little more recent let say Qajar Era
Bibi Mayam Bakhtiari
Qadam Kheyr
Zahra Khanom Tadj es-Saltaneh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

Hack-Hook said:


> well some Iranian women who were not Zoroastrian but were ruler or commander of army or ..., honestly its more up to the Woman not her religion
> 
> Shirin of Bavand
> Abish Khatun
> Goharshad Begum
> Amina Bint al-Majlisi
> A little more recent let say Qajar Era
> Bibi Mayam Bakhtiari
> Qadam Kheyr
> Zahra Khanom Tadj es-Saltaneh



Granted. Genes count. To the extent still present, I guess ...

None of the photos were post Islam though.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

padamchen said:


> Granted. Genes count.
> 
> None of the photos were post Islam though.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


those pictures are the result of let say imagination of some testosterone infused brain, Those were not the clothes of Iranian or Aryan women before Islam,an those were not the face of those women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Hack-Hook said:


> Well we are not at war so I can't show you women in army fighting but I can show a lot of women in police force. But why that let show you women in far harsher environment thatfighting for their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is superintendent of the Sarapard coal mine .




Are you done with the pride now, all of that is irrelevant. As soon as an Iranian woman makes it to the west or is born there and climbs the corporate ladder a feminist emerges that starts worshipping the shah


----------



## Hack-Hook

CamelGuy said:


> Are you done with the pride now, all of that is irrelevant. As soon as an Iranian woman makes it to the west or is born there and climbs the corporate ladder a feminist emerges that starts worshipping the shah


something different and have nothing to do with the discussion . by the way why so angry about feminism ? I wonder what is Feminism ? can you describe it ?
and about worshipping the shah since when being a successful woman means worshiping the late monarch ? from the women I mentioned later, this two 
Bibi Mayam Bakhtiari
Qadam Kheyr
raised Gun against the king and this one
Zahra Khanom Tadj es-Saltaneh
while being the daughter of the king was one of the few who were against monarchy at her time.


----------



## skyshadow

that was sooo funny 


*Voting Record: Resolution Condemning Israel for Violating Women’s Rights*

YES: Andorra, Angola, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Benin, Cambodia, *China*, Colombia, Denmark, Ecuador, Egypt, El Salvador, Ethiopia, *France*, Ghana, India, *Iran*, Ireland, *Japan*, Kenya, Luxembourg, Mali, Malta, Morocco, Netherlands, Norway, Pakistan, Paraguay, Philippines, South Korea, Russia, St. Vincent, *Saudi Arabia*, Sudan, *Turkey*, Turkmenistan, Uruguay, Venezuela, and Yemen.

NO: United States and Canada

ABSTAIN: Brazil, Cameroon, Germany, Jamaica, Mexico, Romania, Togo, Ukraine, and United Kingdom

https://unwatch.org/no-joke-un-sing...hts-iran-saudi-arabia-yemen-among-the-voters/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthHurtz

Hack-Hook said:


> Just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow newer



Wow look, a painting, how powerful.


----------



## Hack-Hook

TruthHurtz said:


> Wow look, a painting, how powerful.


yeah just a painting and *4 photo*


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

padamchen said:


> Looks like you still smarting from the b!tch whipping from the last round.
> 
> My Muslim Irani friend.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



I'm not a muslim but I'd take them over you cowards any day of the week. That "b!tch whipping from last round" must have been all in your head. You Parsi shits are only good at tucking tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Caspian Parsi

TruthHurtz said:


> Wow look, a painting, how powerful.


wow, and how stupid you are !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I'm not a muslim but I'd take them over you cowards any day of the week. That "b!tch whipping from last round" must have been all in your head. You Parsi shits are only good at tucking tail.



I don't really care what you take and where and how you take it 

Cheers, Doc


----------



## skyshadow

*

Iran cargo ship crashes in Azerbaijan*











*Iranian cargo ship sinks in Caspian Sea*
*



*

https://en.irna.ir/news/83412095/Iran-cargo-ship-crashes-in-Azerbaijan


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> *
> Iran cargo ship crashes in Azerbaijan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iranian cargo ship sinks in Caspian Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://en.irna.ir/news/83412095/Iran-cargo-ship-crashes-in-Azerbaijan


Wonder what happened.
In balanced cargo loading ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

skyshadow said:


> *
> Iran cargo ship crashes in Azerbaijan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iranian cargo ship sinks in Caspian Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://en.irna.ir/news/83412095/Iran-cargo-ship-crashes-in-Azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Hack-Hook said:


> Wonder what happened.
> In balanced cargo loading ?



they say it called for help before it reaches Azerbaijan and if it made it to there and without anything, then i would say its some thing else. but no one know at this point it very well could be that.



Mithridates said:


>



every one is alive and well, thanks to God.

*From at least 2013, these IRGC-sponsored hackers tried to infiltrate about 50,000 academic email accounts in the United States, said prosecutors, and successfully compromised roughly 3,700 of them. The hackers allegedly stole $3.4 billion in intellectual property and academic data from U.S.-based universities alone in “one of the largest state-sponsored hacking campaigns ever prosecuted by the Department of Justice,” said Geoffrey Berman, the U.S. attorney for the Southern District of New York, at a press conference announcing the charges.*

Many countries have military and intelligence agencies that operate abroad, but few are as far-reaching or prolific as the Revolutionary Guard, which has been involved in everything from conducting espionage campaigns in Europe and the Americas to supporting proxy forces in Lebanon, Iraq, Syria and Yemen.



https://news.yahoo.com/shadow-force...DE5xGlAhinzA3NLyMp96K5XkkWRUxd5yk_ieW6QZpB2tl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

skyshadow said:


> every one is alive and well, thanks to God.


thanks god but it was not a car that crashed, it's cargo aside the ship worth billions. 


skyshadow said:


> The hackers allegedly stole $3.4 billion in intellectual property


you can't price intellectual properties because it's just how much they payed for the experiments and other payments. 
but can you determine how much those studies would help us?? for example in oil industry it can help to cut our dependency on foreigners and just in one aspect (for example) it will cut the costs that you should pay to them just to bring their equipment all across the world to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran invites Pompeo for interview by reporter once detained in US*

*https://www.france24.com/en/20190728-iran-invites-pompeo-interview-reporter-once-detained-us*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

The head of Iran shipping company resigned (or pushed out!) there is talk of possible sabotage. (the Grace 1 tanker route was diverted to pass through british territory before it was hijacked by the british ). Apparently unusual events have happened under his watch (several ship sinkings, the tanker fiasco). A Rohani appointee !..what else!.. do not want to judge but he is indeed incompetent if not a spy. a perfect match for Rohani team!..lol

This photo also caught my eyes...
Pathetic arab who wants to look like british!!!!...did the british infect their colonised subjects with a royalty and subservience virus!...(ruler of Dubai! and his run a way wife)






*They sense the direction of the wind has changed in the Persian Gulf..quick learners are these UAE arabs.*
*UAE Coast Guard Officials in Tehran for Talks amid PG Tensions*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
July 30, 2019 - 09:29




A six-member delegation of senior coast guard officials of the United Arab Emirates has arrived in Tehran for talks with Iranian officials amid recent tensions in the Persian Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mohsen

Back to 2013; به عقب بر نمیگردیم!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

*Brazil refused to refuel two Iran cargo ships Bavand and Termeh, says U.S. sanctions, برزیل امتناع سوخت گیری دو کشتی باری ایران*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

skyshadow said:


> *
> Iran cargo ship crashes in Azerbaijan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iranian cargo ship sinks in Caspian Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://en.irna.ir/news/83412095/Iran-cargo-ship-crashes-in-Azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

yavar said:


> *Brazil refused to refuel two Iran cargo ships Bavand and Termeh, says U.S. sanctions, برزیل امتناع سوخت گیری دو کشتی باری ایران*


What's the date for the video because Brazil's chief Justice overruled the injunction that allowed petrobar refuse refuel those ships and ordered the refueling to be started .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*Death toll of Houthi-claimed ballistic missile attack in Yemen's Aden climbs to 38 *
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-08/01/c_138276019.htm
18+

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

حمله موشکی انصارالله یمن به نیروهای تحت حمایت عربستان, امارات در عدن ۴۰ کشته فرمانده آموزش دیده امارات در عدن در میان کشته شدگان/ژنرال منیر العافعی، از فرماندهان رده بالا یمن در میان کشته شدگان
Yemen Ansarullah missile strike Aden, on UAE backed forces The strike was on base for UAE-trained and supported units. Among those killed was a senior military commander, General Muneer al-Yafee, a leading figure of the southern separatists also known by his nickname Aboul Yamama

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Industrial innovation is just a part of the Persian DNA. We just needed the war and the sanctions to bring it out in the open.*

*Father of Iran’s Truck Industry Dies at 91*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
July 31, 2019 - 12:22




Asghar Qandchi, founder of the truck manufacturing company Iran Kaveh, has died at the age of 91 after years of unremitting efforts in the truck and trailers industry in Iran.



Qandchi, an Iranian industry leader, who is referred to as the father of Iranian trucking, was an Iranian entrepreneur and founder of the trucking industry and Iran’s first and largest foreign-made trailer and truck manufacturing plant called Saipa Diesel previously known as Iran Kaveh.

“I opened a three metres by three metres shop when I was 16. Then I expanded my business to 15 metres, thirty metres, 1,500 metres, and 5,000 square metres,” Qandchi says in a documentary film of his life “The Man Came with a Mack”.

“But finally it was shut down. I started out on some small cars rather than buses and trucks. I copied foreign samples, and then I learned to make samples like foreign parts and even better ones.”

He assembled parts of the Mack truck coming from the United States in his garage, changing some parts of the truck to suit Iran’s geography. For example, Mack trucks coming from the US had low chassis, but Qandchi moved their chassis up by one metre to make them adapted to Iran’s rough roads.



The then Minister of Economy Dr. Alinaqi Alikhani, and his deputy, Reza Niyazmand, were stunned when they saw such an entrepreneur in a corner of Tehran’s garages. Therefore, they issued a permit for Asghar Qandchi to produce trucks in Iran.

Qandchi unveiled his own-made giant trailer and trucks at an exhibition held to introduce Iranian national industries.

On the opening day of the exhibition, the then king of Iran Mohammad Reza Pahlavi and his queen Farah Pahlavi were encouraged by his brilliant industrial initiative and eventually granted him permission to set up a truck factory.




Asghar Qandchi (center) and the former Shah of Iran Mohammad Reza Pahlavi (right) during the latter’s visit to an exhibition
With this permit, and with the effective cooperation of an investor called Hossein Mirdamadi, Qandchi founded the first and largest truck manufacturing plant in the country and named it “Iran Kaveh”.

*At the Berlin Auto Show in 1977, Qandchi won the Grand Prize of auto making.*

He never stopped trying, and his efforts to rebuild the country’s road transport as well as transporting tanks and heavy equipment to war zones were crucial to the fate of the Iraqi war on Iran in the 1980s.

“Another problem at the war fronts was that they said the tank-carriers were Russian-made and produced heavy smoke, so the enemy could track their movements. I said the problem would be solved with an engine replacement and I did it. At my own expense I brought an engine from abroad and installed it on the truck. ”



Qandchi returned to his workshop after the war and worked there for the rest of his life. Thousands of Mack trailers and trucks built at Iran Kaveh factory are still moving on Iranian roads.

Iran Kaveh Company began its operation in 1963 under an exclusive agreement with Mack Trucks to assemble their trucks and various types of trailers. By 1978, the factory was producing a total of 7,512 cars.

During the years 1979-1984, the company began assembling a wider variety of vehicles in both cargo and passenger sectors, in order to prevent the shutdown of the factory and make use of the existing capacities.

In 1984, having carried out studies on restarting the truck production line, a contract was concluded for the production of Volvo trucks. In the same year, another agreement was sealed with a former Yugoslavian company to produce semi-trailers.

Beginning in 2000, Iranian truck fleets running on international roads were being stopped at European frontiers due to their non-conformity to European environmental standards.

Saipa Diesel, or the former Iran Kaveh, committed itself to helping international transportation companies out of their plight by introducing Volvo FH12 and NH12 trucks.

Since 2001, they have been equipped with Euro II & III engines, meeting the European requirements, and Saipa has captured 90% of the local market share.

What Saipa Diesel has today is the legacy of Asghar Qandchi, who made Iran self-sufficient in the truck and trailer industry without taking a single loan during his lifetime.





*The first regional festival and exhibition of Kurdish Fashion and Clothing has been held in Khosro Abad Mansion of Sanandaj in Iran’s Kurdistan province.*
*(love the beautiful features of these Iranian Kurdish women..the Aryan blood in full display).















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mithridates

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aryobarzan

There is an Israeli report quoted by sputnik news that Hamas has secured a financial aid package from Iran of annual 360 million dollar so that they support Iran against Israel... Now this could be all propaganda to make guys like me furious..but if even partially true then can some one explain this equation to me..
Iran pays 350 million to Palestinians so that they support Iran in its effort to support the Palestinian cause!!!!!!!
Now I am a simple minded guy but this equation does not sound right..are we paying money that we do not have to people who burned our donated food...
I like the Islamic Republic independence from the Empire but this report even if partially true does not sit right with moi..


*Iran, Hamas Strike Funding Deal to ‘Increase Resistance’ to Israel*
© AP Photo/ Office of the Iranian Supreme Leader
MIDDLE EAST
22:06 06.08.2019Get short URL
8375
During a recent visit by a Hamas delegation to Tehran, leaders of the militant group secured a big funding increase, if they agree to open a second front against Israel if it attacks a northern neighbor. However, Hamas has made little headway in seeking Iranian help restoring severed relations with Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*High-Level Cyber Intrusions Hit Bahrain Amid Tensions with Iran*


https://www.wsj.com/articles/high-l...t-bahrain-amid-tensions-with-iran-11565202488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

سلام بچه ها اینا چرازِرتُ زِرت آدمو بَن می کنن؟!......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Assistant Secretary Schenker met today with Ambassador @rbalsaud, on what was another historic day for women in #SaudiArabia. They discussed the continued strong U.S.-#Saudi partnership, as well as critical bilateral and regional issues. 




Iran is every were when you are not watching

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Falcon29

aryobarzan said:


> There is an Israeli report quoted by sputnik news that Hamas has secured a financial aid package from Iran of annual 360 million dollar so that they support Iran against Israel... Now this could be all propaganda to make guys like me furious..but if even partially true then can some one explain this equation to me..
> Iran pays 350 million to Palestinians so that they support Iran in its effort to support the Palestinian cause!!!!!!!
> Now I am a simple minded guy but this equation does not sound right..are we paying money that we do not have to people who burned our donated food...
> I like the Islamic Republic independence from the Empire but this report even if partially true does not sit right with moi..
> 
> 
> *Iran, Hamas Strike Funding Deal to ‘Increase Resistance’ to Israel*
> © AP Photo/ Office of the Iranian Supreme Leader
> MIDDLE EAST
> 22:06 06.08.2019Get short URL
> 8375
> During a recent visit by a Hamas delegation to Tehran, leaders of the militant group secured a big funding increase, if they agree to open a second front against Israel if it attacks a northern neighbor. However, Hamas has made little headway in seeking Iranian help restoring severed relations with Syria.



Fake news, Hamas will not have ties with Assad regime. And Iran gave them tiny amount of $60 million a year. Hamas should just seek military aid from Iran and negotiate from position of power. Hezbollah and Iran keep trying to push them to reproach with Assad but that will not happen. Any Hamas politicians attempt that we will do coup against them. Anyhow, Iran and Hezb need Hamas and its not the other way around. Simply put it is two reasons:

1.) You guys will never use your weapons against Israel as you scared of death and only fight war when you have overwhelming odds like in Syria. And Israel will not feel threatened at all if you don't provide military aid for Hamas and Islamic Jihad as they are only ones who actually will use weapons.

2.) If it weren't were for Hamas accepting your military aid, you guys will be literally be seen by the general public of whole Middle East as literal demons and it will be very easy to unite all Arabs against you. So you need to keep narrative that your program is meant for resistance and not sectarian reasons. Because of that, you need Hamas much more than they need you. And thus Hamas has edge when requesting military aid. And it is better your military aid go to good cause rather than killing Syrians or Saudis.

3.) Syria, Houthis and Iraqi Shia militias have nothing 'resistance' about them. All they do is kill other Muslims. Even Hezbollah lately has made major mistake in Syria, but at least majority of their weapons still intended for Israel. So if you want to call something resistance its only Hamas, Islamic Jihad and Hezb. The others have no business being framed as anti--Israeli groups.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

^ the head chopper is back to teach Iranians how they are sectarian terrorists on the "Iranian Chill Thread" ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

Falcon29 said:


> Fake news, Hamas will not have ties with Assad regime. And Iran gave them tiny amount of $60 million a year. Hamas should just seek military aid from Iran and negotiate from position of power. Hezbollah and Iran keep trying to push them to reproach with Assad but that will not happen. Any Hamas politicians attempt that we will do coup against them. Anyhow, Iran and Hezb need Hamas and its not the other way around. Simply put it is two reasons:
> 
> 1.) You guys will never use your weapons against Israel as you scared of death and only fight war when you have overwhelming odds like in Syria. And Israel will not feel threatened at all if you don't provide military aid for Hamas and Islamic Jihad as they are only ones who actually will use weapons.
> 
> 2.) If it weren't were for Hamas accepting your military aid, you guys will be literally be seen by the general public of whole Middle East as literal demons and it will be very easy to unite all Arabs against you. So you need to keep narrative that your program is meant for resistance and not sectarian reasons. Because of that, you need Hamas much more than they need you. And thus Hamas has edge when requesting military aid. And it is better your military aid go to good cause rather than killing Syrians or Saudis.
> 
> 3.) Syria, Houthis and Iraqi Shia militias have nothing 'resistance' about them. All they do is kill other Muslims. Even Hezbollah lately has made major mistake in Syria, but at least majority of their weapons still intended for Israel. So if you want to call something resistance its only Hamas, Islamic Jihad and Hezb. The others have no business being framed as anti--Israeli groups.





Battle of Waterloo said:


> ^ the head chopper is back to teach Iranians how they are sectarian terrorists on the "Iranian Chill Thread" ...


Thank you...I would have answered him but it sounds as if he has just arrived from the planet mars...statements like that should make us Persians to think twice supporting these people..we should let them sink in their ignorance. No wonder it took an English man called Lawrence to unite them and teach them to stop killing each other and aim their guns at their colonizers . May be they need another english man these days to point for them where their enemy is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

aryobarzan said:


> Thank you...I would have answered him but it sounds as if he has just arrived from the planet mars...statements like that should make us Persians to think twice supporting these people..we should let them sink in their ignorance. No wonder it took an English man called Lawrence to unite them and teach them to stop killing each other and aim their guns at their colonizers . May be they need another english man these days to point for them where their enemy is.



Wow dude are you sensitive, I didn't even insult you just telling you what the reality is. Btw, I've seen many vlogs of your country it looks just like Iraq or any other country in the Middle East.



Battle of Waterloo said:


> ^ the head chopper is back to teach Iranians how they are sectarian terrorists on the "Iranian Chill Thread" ...



Weren't you the guy who denied he was Iranian in the other thread? Have some persian pride and put that flag on bro. 

...
...










^^

You guys look kinda Indian.


----------



## aryobarzan

Falcon29 said:


> Wow dude are you sensitive, I didn't even insult you just telling you what the reality is. Btw, I've seen many vlogs of your country it looks just like Iraq or any other country in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you the guy who denied he was Iranian in the other thread? Have some persian pride and put that flag on bro.
> 
> ...
> ...


We are not your enemy....we did not steal your land...we do not humiliate you every day...we do not sell you junk weapons so you guys can kill each other....

Your people have suffered a lot . We Persian tried to help you but we never heard a word of gratitude ... .. it was a mistake.....we do not owe you anything....so go away .I wish you luck .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> Lol, you guys will kill each other and we just announce the Caliphate out of the ruins. We not gonna lose one person.
> 
> 
> 
> Your country will not be part of Caliphate but Arabian Gulf will.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Qaher project was shelved bro.


Maybe yes ,maybe no . but I'm certain on one thing . the final aircraft will use something other than owj engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Hack-Hook said:


> Maybe yes ,maybe no . but I'm certain on one thing . the final aircraft will use something other than owj engine.



Don't get your hopes up it's just a cardboard drone.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> Don't get your hopes up it's just a cardboard drone.


Well we are in no hurry . it's just 7 year . USA tend to spend 15 years between a mockup and a flying airplane. If you guys just learn to be patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hack-Hook said:


> Well we are in no hurry . it's just 7 year . USA tend to spend 15 years between a mockup and a flying airplane. If you guys just learn to be patient.



You're not capable of making 4th gen fighter let alone 5th gen. Only if sanctions are removed and you get assistance from Russia, China or other European nations maybe you can make 4th gen.

..
..

Iran needs to pull out of Syria and stop killing kids. Let Syrian people decide on their future. Shame on you terrorist killers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> You're not capable of making 4th gen fighter let alone 5th gen. Only if sanctions are removed and you get assistance from Russia, China or other European nations maybe you can make 4th gen.
> 
> ..
> ..
> 
> Iran needs to pull out of Syria and stop killing kids. Let Syrian people decide on their future. Shame on you terrorist killers.


We managed to build Bavar 373 . we managed to build Simorgh and Saeqeh . we managed to reach 0.5m accuracy on mk82 bomb with a glide kit . we managed to hit the exact room were some terrorist were holding a meeting at the exact time of meeting wit a ballistic missile. we managed to build our submarine . we managed to keep an airplane that need 24 hours of maintenance for 8 hour of flying flightworthy .

You may feel satisfied by saying we can't but we knew we can and proved it with our actions .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Hack-Hook said:


> We managed to build Bavar 373 . we managed to build Simorgh and Saeqeh . we managed to reach 0.5m accuracy on mk82 bomb with a glide kit . we managed to hit the exact room were some terrorist were holding a meeting at the exact time of meeting wit a ballistic missile. we managed to build our submarine . we managed to keep an airplane that need 24 hours of maintenance for 8 hour of flying flightworthy .
> 
> You may feel satisfied by saying we can't but we knew we can and proved it with our actions .



Congratulations, you joined pretty much the whole world by building your own weapons. It's not hard with your population size/resources. None of that has to do with 4th gen or 5th gen fighter though. Which as I said you can't do it without removal of sanctions and help from others.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Falcon29 said:


> Congratulations, you joined pretty much the whole world by building your own weapons. It's not hard with your population size/resources. None of that has to do with 4th gen or 5th gen fighter though. Which as I said you can't do it without removal of sanctions and help from others.


Ok whole world 
Let just say having low RCS is related to 5th gen airplane and Sarah and Simorgh are checking that . that airplane must have AESA radar . our airdefence sustem like Bavar and 3rd of khordad will also point to that.
We have our datalink ,about maneuverability the design is maneuverable .


----------



## Mithridates

Falcon29 said:


> *You're not capable of making 4th gen fighter* let alone 5th gen










Iran right now can produce 4th generation plane (except of engine).
qaher is not 5th generation, every 5th generation is stealth but you can't say that to every stealth plane like f-117 or the German stealth rocket fighter prototype or the other air breathing concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashool

Falcon29 said:


> You're not capable of making 4th gen fighter let alone 5th gen. Only if sanctions are removed and you get assistance from Russia, China or other European nations maybe you can make 4th gen.
> 
> ..
> ..
> 
> Iran needs to pull out of Syria and stop killing kids. Let Syrian people decide on their future. Shame on you terrorist killers.


plz shut the hell up ok you are terrorist kid killer in yemen and iraq and syria go see your wahabi brothers in jebhat al nosra how cut the head of 10years kid in car piss of.....so we wait your government beg us to us to accept apologize so say that to your government we are kid killer dont begging iran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hi every body.............today morning i was listening radio......an interview by general hatami he anounced that missile of bavar-373 has the range of 400km......it was intresting to hear that..........but as i'm checking the sites,none of sites has confirmed that news yet..................

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## arashkamangir

DoubleYouSee said:


> Hi every body.............today morning i was listening radio......an interview by general hatami he anounced that missile of bavar-373 has the range of 400km......it was intresting to hear that..........but as i'm checking the sites,none of sites has confirmed that news yet..................



Some folks here estimate 350+ km range based on the 5x5 truck. So i wouldn't be surprised and in fact, I can't wait it see it.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

ashool said:


> plz shut the hell up ok you are terrorist kid killer in yemen and iraq and syria go see your wahabi brothers in jebhat al nosra how cut the head of 10years kid in car piss of.....so we wait your government beg us to us to accept apologize so say that to your government we are kid killer dont begging iran


Brother they'll ban you..........they don't like you to be so frank



arashkamangir said:


> Some folks here estimate 350+ km range based on the 5x5 truck. So i wouldn't be surprised and in fact, I can't wait it see it.


But i heard myself..........i was so good to hear it......from morning on i'm checking all the news sites but none of them confirmed it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashool

DoubleYouSee said:


> Brother they'll ban you..........they don't like you to be so frank


قبلا کردن به درک این مدیر سایت حتما یه وهابی مزد بگیر عرعرستان میخواستم برم تو ایمیلش یه چند تا ابدار بهش بدم برای من فرقی نمیکنه بیشتر میام اطلاع از پیشرفتها و دستاوردها بکنم تو اینستا هم میشه گور پدر پاک دیفنس مورچه چیه که کله پاچش چی باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

DoubleYouSee said:


> Hi every body.............today morning i was listening radio......an interview by general hatami he anounced that missile of bavar-373 has the range of 400km......it was intresting to hear that..........but as i'm checking the sites,none of sites has confirmed that news yet..................


If no one else has mentioned it, then forget it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

ashool said:


> قبلا کردن به درک این مدیر سایت حتما یه وهابی مزد بگیر عرعرستان میخواستم برم تو ایمیلش یه چند تا ابدار بهش بدم برای من فرقی نمیکنه بیشتر میام اطلاع از پیشرفتها و دستاوردها بکنم تو اینستا هم میشه گور پدر پاک دیفنس مورچه چیه که کله پاچش چی باشه


داداش به خدا من خودم 2بار شدم..........اینا همشون وهابین..........ولی خودم به این نتیجه رسیدم که بودن وانتقاد ملایم بهتر از بَن شدنه.............ولی خب صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند......


----------



## Aramagedon

*Hackers Shot Down an Unmanned U.S. Military Aircraft near Baghdad*

An U.S. Army reconnaissance drone was shot down north of the Iraqi capital after a hacker attack. This was suggested today by the Iraqi Burasa News Agency, quoted by TASS.

An U.S. Army reconnaissance drone was shot down north of the Iraqi capital after a hacker attack. This was suggested today by the Iraqi Burasa News Agency, quoted by TASS.

It is reported that the drone had board number 52187. It is not seriously damaged. This fact, according to the agency, indicates that the drone may have been electronically intercepted and aimed at landing firmly on the ground. The plane was handed over to the Iraqi security forces, BTA reported.

A photo of the drone is also displayed on the Burasa News site, showing that it lies on flat terrain with damaged hind wings.

https://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/917058/hackers-shot-down-an-unmanned-us-military-aircraft-near-baghdad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashool

DoubleYouSee said:


> داداش به خدا من خودم 2بار شدم..........اینا همشون وهابین..........ولی خودم به این نتیجه رسیدم که بودن وانتقاد ملایم بهتر از بَن شدنه.............ولی خب صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند......


 منم دو بار شدم ولی وقتی طرف خودش نوکر عرعره تو را بخواد بن کنه بن میکنه فرقی نداره ولی ادم یه دفعه گر میگیره این عرب سوسمار خور شکر خوری میکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

DoubleYouSee said:


> Hi every body.............today morning i was listening radio......an interview by general hatami he anounced that missile of bavar-373 has the range of 400km......it was intresting to hear that..........but as i'm checking the sites,none of sites has confirmed that news yet..................



کدوم رادیو؟ رادیو تهران؟؟؟


----------



## yavar

Yemen military clashes between Saudi and Emirati ( UAE ) backed forces in Aden

Saudi Arabia and UAE Are At War with Themselves in Yemen
https://www.newsweek.com/saudi-uae-war-themselves-yemen-1453371

18+

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoubleYouSee

skyshadow said:


> کدوم رادیو؟ رادیو تهران؟؟؟


yes radio tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

DoubleYouSee said:


> yes radio tehran


what time

which program ?? radio Teran news ??

زمانش کی بود ؟؟ حدودش بگی خوبه

ساعت چند؟؟


----------



## DoubleYouSee

yavar said:


> what time
> 
> which program ?? radio Teran news ??
> 
> زمانش کی بود ؟؟ حدودش بگی خوبه
> 
> ساعت چند؟؟


فک کنم اخبار ساعت 10 صبح بود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

DoubleYouSee said:


> فک کنم اخبار ساعت 10 صبح بود


http://radiotehran.ir/


این رادیو تهران است
10:00 am
webapp.iranseda.ir/EpgRecordArchive.aspx?VALID=TRUE&chid=20&epgid=145761180&startTime=1565431200000

can you give more details please 

چه برنامه ای ؟؟ خبر رادیو تهران ؟؟ ساعت ۱۰ چیزی نبود


----------



## DoubleYouSee

yavar said:


> http://radiotehran.ir/
> 
> 
> این رادیو تهران است
> 10:00 am
> webapp.iranseda.ir/EpgRecordArchive.aspx?VALID=TRUE&chid=20&epgid=145761180&startTime=1565431200000
> 
> can you give more details please
> 
> چه برنامه ای ؟؟ خبر رادیو تهران ؟؟ ساعت ۱۰ چیزی نبود


داداش به خدا تو تاکسی بودم دقیقا هم زمانی بود که داشتم پیاده می شدم............فک می کنم همون رادسو تهران بود

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160283874498416640

UAE-backed STC seize Presidential Palace in Aden from illegal KSA-backed Hadi regime...


Now the solution is simple: STC become de facto regime in South Yemen and capital in Aden, Houthis become de facto regime in North Yemen and capital in Sana'a.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160283874498416640
> 
> UAE-backed STC seize Presidential Palace in Aden from illegal KSA-backed Hadi regime...
> 
> 
> Now the solution is simple: STC become de facto regime in South Yemen and capital in Aden, Houthis become de facto regime in North Yemen and capital in Sana'a.



I have been trying to see what is Iran's reaction to creation of south and north yemen...Now that the Al saude are out of the picture will the separation end the war..I know Al saude did not want the separation. ..


----------



## arashkamangir

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160283874498416640
> 
> UAE-backed STC seize Presidential Palace in Aden from illegal KSA-backed Hadi regime...
> 
> 
> Now the solution is simple: STC become de facto regime in South Yemen and capital in Aden, Houthis become de facto regime in North Yemen and capital in Sana'a.



North West: Houthis,
South West: UAE backed STC,
East dessert: Saudi backed forces a.k.a Al-Qaeda

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

aryobarzan said:


> I have been trying to see what is Iran's reaction to creation of south and north yemen...Now that the Al saude are out of the picture will the separation end the war..I know Al saude did not want the separation. ..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160436128714936320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

arashkamangir said:


> North West: Houthis,
> South West: UAE backed STC,
> East dessert: Saudi backed forces a.k.a Al-Qaeda


KSA have said there is a ceasefire and that STC forces are withdrawing, but I only see evidence of the former. 

Does KSA want to go to war with STC (half of their on the ground coalition) as well as Houthis? As for an illegitimate President that refused to hold elections, resigned and fled to KSA (where he is still hiding today!) to wage war on his own people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Must watch videos:


----------



## aryobarzan

very interesting article:
Turns out Jeffrey Epstein was a mossad agent taking compromising videos of US politicians so that Mossad can blackmail them. According to author his death in prison was staged and Mossad has removed him from the US and with some plastic surgery he may soon be enjoying young girls on the beaches of Tel Aviv. Bill Clinton used his flying whore house called lolita express 26 time...lol...good old Bill never gave up his addiction..lol

*PHILIP M. GIRALDI: “JEFFREY EPSTEIN RIP: BUT MANY MORE QUESTIONS REMAIN TO BE ANSWERED”*


53 18 6 Share0 0


77 Donate


_Written by *Philip M. Giraldi*; Originally appeared at *American Herald Tribune*_

The Jeffrey Epstein saga goes on even though convicted pedophile Epstein himself has been found hanged in his jail cell in Manhattan. One has to wonder how he managed to kill himself, if that is indeed the case, as he was reportedly on suicide watch at the prison and it is to be presumed that he had been stripped of any clothing or accoutrements that would have been usable to that end. So, he is dead but did he do it himself or was he helped? There are many prominent individuals and powerful government agencies that will be very pleased that he is gone as most of his secrets will have gone to the grave with him.





There was certainly a warning that something might happen. Two weeks ago, he was reportedly found unconscious in his jail cell with marks around his neck. It was suggested that he might have tried to kill himself or, alternatively, had been beaten up by another inmate. There was also considerable speculation that some aggrieved part of the Deep State was trying to kill him to silence him.

The subsequent press reports revealed that Epstein had been taken to a hospital, but there has been no follow-up about his condition or status apart from a brief note that he had been returned to the same jail under suicide watch. In any event, the story had pretty much died, which is precisely what a lot of the high rollers and politicians who became involved with Epstein would have liked to see happen. Nevertheless, investigations of the “Affair Epstein” reportedly were continuing at the federal level as well as in New York State and Florida.

The most recent elaboration of the Epstein saga prior to his death came from his former patron Leslie Wexner, the canny Jewish business tycoon who built an Ohio based fashion empire called L Brands from scratch. L Brands, by the way, includes Victoria’s Secret, which features young women strutting around in their underwear. The 81 year old Wexner claimed in a 564 word letter that the wily Epstein “misappropriated vast sums of money” from him. In the letter Wexner admitted to having lost at least $46 million from his family money, but some media accounts are suggesting that the fraud amounted to much more, possibly as much as $500 million. And the alleged theft also extended to property, to include the series of transactions that left Epstein possessing the Upper East Side mansion where he resided and did his filming of celebrities having sex with young girls, estimated to be worth $56 million, as well as the commercial airliner that became the _Lolita Express_ and a yacht.






_**(Leslie Wexner. Credit: American Academy of Achievement/ YouTube)*_

Now, either sum of purloined money is not exactly pocket change even for multi-billionaire Wexner, even if rag trade magnate was enamored of the massages he was getting at Epstein’s house. It would take an extremely poor businessman to be unaware of losing that kind of money and that much property unless his name were Donald Trump.

Wexler claimed that he began to sever ties with Epstein in 2007, after Florida authorities charged Jeffrey in early 2006 with multiple counts of molestation and unlawful sexual activity with a minor. In 2008, Epstein pleaded guilty to state charges of solicitation of prostitution from a minor and was required to register as a sex offender, but he received an astonishingly mild jail sentence of eighteen months with a private cell, unlimited visitors including young women, and daily release so he could be picked up by his driver to go to work in his Palm Beach office, a bit of incomprehensible leniency that is currently being subjected to criminal investigation by the state of Florida. After the sentence was handed down the county sheriff observed that “He was astonished that [Epstein] had to go to prison at all.”

Indeed, the entire Florida side of the Epstein story seems to have disappeared down some memory hole. Epstein was convicted for his involvement with prostitution, but the only remaining issue was the consequences that he faced. That is where other players stepped in, including Harvard Law Professor Emeritus Alan Dershowitz, Palm Beach county state attorney Barry Krischer, and the Miami office U.S. Attorney Alexander Acosta.





_**(Barry Krischer (L) Alex Acosta (R)*_

My belief that Jeffrey Epstein was an intelligence agent is based principally on Acosta’s comments when being cleared by the Trump transition team. He was asked “Is the Epstein case going to cause a problem [for confirmation hearings]?” … “Acosta testified that he’d had just one meeting on the Epstein case. He’d cut the non-prosecution deal with one of Epstein’s attorneys because he had ‘been told’ to back off, that Epstein was above his pay grade. ‘I was told Epstein belonged to intelligence and to leave it alone.’”

The questions about Epstein remain even though he is gone, but one fears that the authorities will be disinclined to further investigate a dead man. It appears that no one in the various investigative agencies or the mainstream media has been interested in what Acosta meant, even though it would be simple enough to ask him. Who told him to back off? And how did they explain it? And then there is Epstein’s Austrian passport. Was it fake or real, with a real name and photo substitution or alternation of both picture and name? How did he get it? Austrian passports are highly desirable in intelligence circles because the country is neutral and its holders can travel just about everywhere without a visa.

And there’s more. As a former intelligence officer myself, there is little doubt in my mind that what Epstein did and how he did it was an intelligence operation. There is no other viable explanation for his filming of prominent politicians and celebrities having sex with young girls. And as for the question of whom Epstein might have been working for, the most likely answer is Mossad. The CIA would have had no interest in compiling dossiers on prominent Americans, but American movers and shakers like Bill Clinton, with his 26 trips on the _Lolita Express_, former Governor Bill Richardson, or former Senator George Mitchell are precisely the types of “agents of influence” that the Mossad would seek to coerce or even blackmail into cooperation.

Other compelling evidence for a Mossad connection came from Epstein’s relationship with Ghislaine Maxwell, who reportedly served as his key procurer of young girls. Ghislaine is the daughter of Robert Maxwell, who died or possibly was assassinated in mysterious circumstances in 1991. Maxwell was an Anglo-Jewish businessman, very cosmopolitan in profile, like Epstein, a multi-millionaire who was very controversial with what were regarded as ongoing ties to Mossad. After his death, he was given a state funeral by Israel in which six serving and former heads of Israeli intelligence listened while Prime Minister Yitzhak Shamir eulogized: “He has done more for Israel than can today be said.”

Israel and high-profile Jewish players also have continued to turn up like bad pennies in the Epstein case, but no one seems to be interested in pursuing that angle. Epstein clearly had contact with former Israeli Prime Minister Shimon Peres and Ehud Barak and Wexner also had close tiesto the Jewish state and its government. Barry Krischer, who may have been the source of the comments to Acosta, has received the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) award. Evidence also suggests that Krischer, cooperating with rabidly pro-Israel Epstein lawyer Alan Dershowitz, played a key role in the failure to adequately punish Epstein for his conviction for pedophilia. According to a recent _New Yorker_ story, the police investigators of the Epstein case observed that “the tone and tenor of the discussions of this case with Krischer changed completely” after his meetings with Dershowitz. At that point, the two detectives most involved in the case found themselves under extreme pressure. They were surveilled constantly by private investigators and they even had their household trash snatched and searched. And the resulting plea agreement with Krischer “…was due to the efforts of Dershowitz, who had proceeded to attack and smear the victims.”






Krischer claims that his office “subpoenaed witnesses took evidence to a Grand Jury, which returned a single felony count indictment against Epstein of soliciting prostitution,” but the reality appears to be that he worked with the defense to get Epstein off. There was plenty of evidence based on more than forty interviews with victims to convict Epstein, but instead of having him arrested, Krischer instead set up the Grand Jury with no mention of underage victims to mitigate the possible consequences. He also did not inform the victims of what he had arranged so they could challenge the verdict and penalty, a violation of Crime Victims Rights Act.

The Palm Beach police who worked the case at the time told The Miami Herald as part of an investigation published in November that they felt pressured by Krischer to downgrade Epstein’s case to a misdemeanor, or to drop it entirely. They said “the fix was in.” Acosta, more recently, did not refer to Krischer by name during an early July news conference, but spoke of the Palm Beach County state’s attorney. He described his own office as stepping in to ensure Epstein faced some form of punishment. “Simply put, the Palm Beach State Attorney’s Office was willing to let Epstein walk free. No jail time. Nothing,” Acosta said. “Prosecutors in my former office found this to be completely unacceptable, and we became involved.”

After thirteen months in country club jail in Palm Beach, Epstein was released. At his mansion in New York City, he subsequent had an artist paint a mural of himself in jail, evidently as an insider joke for those who knew about his time behind bars. End of story? Not exactly, even though Epstein is now dead. But the key questions go unanswered including was he a spy for Israel? And what about the Krischer-Dershowitz connection that kept him from being punished commensurate with his crimes? Did those instructions also come from Israel or from its friends in the U.S. Justice Department? Will the three simultaneous investigations currently taking place even continue and ask the right questions now that the target of the investigation is gone? Given the high stakes in the game, quite likely, there will be a cover-up both of how Epstein lived and how he died. We the public will never know what Epstein was all about.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160234378682875907

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160237293912743936

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

ضایع شدن بی بی سی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Indus Pakistan said:


> I can record it here. Both* UAE* and *Iran* are bastards and in it for themselves. Both would flush Pakistan down the toilet if it helped their profit/loss. Can you say this as categorically like I said about your holy cow?
> 
> @Dubious




You forgot to add your China dear loved old weather friend to the list.

Today I can comfirm that U.S India after meeting with Chinese diplomats have unwritten agreement as long as U.S India don't say anything about China finishing off Uighurs Muslims. Then China also will not do anything for Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

yavar said:


> Today I can comfirm


Were you there to witness it?


----------



## yavar

Indus Pakistan said:


> I said I would nuke them if i felt it helped Pakistan.




To all Pakistanis this not first time that you or your official have made tactical atom bomb threats. Please do understand that Iran reserve right to defend its ...




















Indus Pakistan said:


> Iran is castrated and can't even help itself.




That why Trump deal.of century went in toilet before even reaches region + that why U.S. plan has succeeded in Syria + that why U.S after spending 7 trillion dollars has only one bullet way for been kicked out Iraq + that why Saudi, U.S is winning in Yemen +++


Today the only country which isolated and do not have international political weight is ..... guess what NOT Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ilia

آقایون اگه کسی وقت داره لطفا یک تاپیک جداگونه برای این امرپ رعد بزنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

ilia said:


> آقایون اگه کسی وقت داره لطفا یک تاپیک جداگونه برای این امرپ رعد بزنه



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...mored-tactical-vehicles.631067/#post-11696745

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran-unveils-raad-and-aras-2-armored-tactical-vehicles.631071/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Parade of classic cars in Tehran.. by definition a car older than 25 years is considered classic and a car 50 years and older is considered antique.. good to see Iranians chilling out in these hot summer days. crazy Bolton and fat Pompeo can go and F**k themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mohsen

آپارات - ماجرای ارتباط وزیر اطلاعات و آمدنیوز / توییت نما 23 مرداد 98 #حسن_عباسی

الان من 90 درصد احتمال میدم که کل ماجرای نفوذ به آمدنیوز چیزی جز ظاهرسازی برای توجیه رابطه اصلاحطلبان و وزارت اطلاعات با این شبکه نبوده
دولت اصلاح طلب از این شبکه ها برای ضربه زدن به ارکان مذهبی استفاده میکرده و وقتی گند ماجرا دراومد تصمیم گرفتن که داستان رو به نفوذ تغییر بدن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

لبنان جنگ سال ۲۰۰۶ حزب الله اماده سازی و شلیک موشک کروز کوثر به ناو جنگی اسرائیل ساعر ۵

Lebanon 2006 war Hezbollah Preparation Kosar cruise missile strike Israel war ship Sa'ar5






reminder not long ago Yemen
Yemen Ansarullah destroy U.S made HSV-2 catamaran vessel with Noor missile مقاومت یمن

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

This aircraft carrier skipper fled Iran as a child. Now he's preparing to deploy amid heightened tensions.

Some of the comments in this thread give me a chuckle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussainb72

*Houthis claim attack on Saudi Arabia’s Shaybah oil field*

https://arynews.tv/en/houthis-attack-saudi-oil-field/
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...oil-field-no-saudi-confirmation-idUSKCN1V705R

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

Finally the current mayor of Tehran is doing something of his own . they just opened an artificial lake and art center in Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## yavar

hussainb72 said:


> *Houthis claim attack on Saudi Arabia’s Shaybah oil field*
> 
> https://arynews.tv/en/houthis-attack-saudi-oil-field/
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...oil-field-no-saudi-confirmation-idUSKCN1V705R







it is no longer claim Saudi Minister of Energy, Khalid A. Al-Falih confirmed Yemen Ansarullah, Drone Attack and Satellite images shows black smok

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 925boy

Hi everyone. I'm back from my 2 weeks ban.

Let me make a comment about my most recent ban- the mods said it was because i "violated" a rule aka insulted someone probably, but to be very frank, i am now quite sure that it wasnt that, it is the fact that the mods will ban members not seen as being pro-Pakistani who commit minor rules violations, *when difficult times come for Pakistan*.

THe 1st or 2nd time i was given a serious warning was right after the Balakot attack incident, now this recent ban i received was right after the Kashmir problem started so i believe i am noticing a pattern. like why did i get banned right when Pakistan was going through difficulty internationally? its already happened twice , so i feel there is a correlation. Also, there are double standards for sure. I dare one of the mods to show everyone the comment i made that earned me the ban. I promise you other members, especially Pakistanis are saying worse, and not getting banned. I guess im just trying to say i am slowly accepting this forum isnt fully fair, and many Pakistanis cannot accept counter opinions that arent pro-Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

925boy said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back from my 2 weeks ban.
> 
> Let me make a comment about my most recent ban- the mods said it was because i "violated" a rule aka insulted someone probably, but to be very frank, i am now quite sure that it wasnt that, it is the fact that the mods will ban members not seen as being pro-Pakistani who commit minor rules violations, *when difficult times come for Pakistan*.
> 
> THe 1st or 2nd time i was given a serious warning was right after the Balakot attack incident, now this recent ban i received was right after the Kashmir problem started so i believe i am noticing a pattern. like why did i get banned right when Pakistan was going through difficulty internationally? its already happened twice , so i feel there is a correlation. Also, there are double standards for sure. I dare one of the mods to show everyone the comment i made that earned me the ban. I promise you other members, especially Pakistanis are saying worse, and not getting banned. I guess im just trying to say i am slowly accepting this forum isnt fully fair, and many Pakistanis cannot accept counter opinions that arent pro-Pakistani.


I reported a clear troll post by a Pakistani user in an Iranian section thread. The third post in this thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...d-eight-in-bio-techs-iranian-minister.630896/

I even raised the post in a separate thread in GHQ.

One week later, no response to my report or the GHQ thread and the post is still up. It is clear that the same rules do not apply to all members from different nationalities or of different viewpoints.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ich

Well, we all are guests on this side, not owners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arashkamangir

What do you guys expect? We are in a Pakistani forum. There is a Iranian Military forum and realistically, we should be active there instead and hopefully, more users will encourage the host and the mods to not give up 

@AmirPatriot can i get a free cookie?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Ich said:


> Well, we all are guests on this side, not owners.


Then they should make clear that their "rules" are not to be applied to everyone equally and they are not neutral moderators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

925boy said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back from my 2 weeks ban.
> 
> Let me make a comment about my most recent ban- the mods said it was because i "violated" a rule aka insulted someone probably, but to be very frank, i am now quite sure that it wasnt that, it is the fact that the mods will ban members not seen as being pro-Pakistani who commit minor rules violations, *when difficult times come for Pakistan*.
> 
> THe 1st or 2nd time i was given a serious warning was right after the Balakot attack incident, now this recent ban i received was right after the Kashmir problem started so i believe i am noticing a pattern. like why did i get banned right when Pakistan was going through difficulty internationally? its already happened twice , so i feel there is a correlation. Also, there are double standards for sure. I dare one of the mods to show everyone the comment i made that earned me the ban. I promise you other members, especially Pakistanis are saying worse, and not getting banned. I guess im just trying to say i am slowly accepting this forum isnt fully fair, and many Pakistanis cannot accept counter opinions that arent pro-Pakistani.



Welcome back!!! Good to see you again!!!

It's to be expected and I can't totally fault the mods for their behavior since their reasons for doing so are quite simple. Given a choice, a Pakistani will more readily side with another Pakistani regardless of the contested issue at hand for the most part. This is the Pakistan Defense Forum after-all, with a majority of the members on here being either from Pakistan or living in other countries but also Pakistani. So their actions in siding or showing bias towards their Pakistani compatriots or the nation of Pakistan in general is just natural. 

I remember when I tried to *cordially *engage in dialogue with other Pakistanis about the recent terrorist attacks on Iran's borders and how these attacks are mainly due to Pakistani inability in adequately securing their border region at that time (and the times prior). As many of you can imagine I got a torrent of vitriol from Pakistani members wanting to practically start a flame-war with me all because I simply stated a factual reality. One that affects both Iranians and Pakistanis at an intimate level and should be tackled bi-laterally. Instead of a constructive conversation, the dialogue predictably devolved into condescending name-calling and blaming. Also for some reason many Pakistanis find some sort of sick pleasure in flaunting their nuclear arsenal around as some sort of fix-it-all solution to any sort of perceived threat. When IRGC generals had proposed that they'd might launch precision attacks against known terrorists fortifications in Pakistan. Pakistani members went effing ballistic over it, when they *really *shouldn't have since this would have benefited both Iran and Pakistan exponentially. But I digress, it don't hurt me none if more Pakistanis get blown-up due to their own inadequacies. 

Heart on my sleeve, I just block people straight-away if I think they're going to be an issue (I do this across multiple websites now). Can't deal with all the unnecessary racket from rabble-rousing pissants you know? 

On another note, I know I must have mentioned way back in the day in some form or another somewhere. Iranians are besieged and ridiculed left-right-center on PDF (and other forums/websites) in the worst way possible. I'm assuming a lot of the trolling has died down due to Iran showing *evidence* of its military hardware in action shutting them up but it has done a great deal of damage regardless. Many Iranian members who dealt with the childish ridicule are going to just chalk-up any opposition to Iranian advances as trolling which affects the over-all quality of the forum, especially when taking raw information seeking into account. Since now users who are genuinely interested in information have to literally sift through *pages of shit *in order to get some decent info. So on that front I wanted to sincerely thank @PeeD for being a consistent source of solid information and educated speculation about Iranian military hardware. His consistency and willingness to thoroughly answer questions asked of him in such a professional manner (especially on PDF) is greatly appreciated. Truth be told, before PeeD was on here I had a somewhat grim outlook about Iran's military. But his analysis/explanations significantly allayed my fears.

I mean.....It's whatever now. Iran is a powerful regional state with commendable indigenous capabilities and truly amicable aspirations in the defense of the Iranian homeland. If you guys think PDF is bad, you guys have to hear what Americans say amongst themselves with regards to Iran, Iranians and how they view Iranians in general. Depending on the group talking, Iranians might as well all die by drowning or nuclear annihilation (not even kidding). That's on-top of the to be expected bad-mouthing of Iranian people, culture, language, history, place in the world etc...

....Through the decades of turmoil, war, in-humane sanctions, Israeli killing of innocent Iranian nuclear scientists, American/Israeli Sabotage, restriction of Iranians abroad (unjustly) and many other gross indecencies. I can say rather proudly that Iran has somehow managed to stand tall and move-forward. Dealing diligently with the hand it has been dealt!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


> KSA have said there is a ceasefire and that STC forces are withdrawing, but I only see evidence of the former.
> 
> Does KSA want to go to war with STC (half of their on the ground coalition) as well as Houthis? As for an illegitimate President that refused to hold elections, resigned and fled to KSA (where he is still hiding today!) to wage war on his own people?


It looking more like Saudis have only "bronze medal" to win. Houthis took the gold, UAE backed militias took the silver...Saudis take the crumbs...

For one, Saudis dont have the same battle strength since UAE has pulled out. Is this how IMFAT plans to "FIGHT TERRORISM???? smfh. THis is disgraceful. Saudis cant even beat the poorest Arab country that is its direct neighbor. WIth allll that money and American super weapons it just boggles my mind..damn....

soon, the pro-Arabs on PDF will keep quiet about this war, because its getting obvious the war is about to be decided....silently....if that hasnt happened already...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ich

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Then they should make clear that their "rules" are not to be applied to everyone equally and they are not neutral moderators.



Well, prepare for the worst, and thank the higher entity (some call it god) if it comes not as worse as you prepare for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

We should not give a damn to this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

arashkamangir said:


> What do you guys expect? We are in a Pakistani forum. There is a Iranian Military forum and realistically, we should be active there instead and hopefully, more users will encourage the host and the mods to not give up



I couldnt have put it better.We have a perfectly good Iranian Military forum but for some strange reason we dont avail ourselves of it,for some strange reason we just continue to hang out here on the sh!tty side of town....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Then they should make clear that their "rules" are not to be applied to everyone equally and they are not neutral moderators.


True. Because all we have to do is just wait for 1 day and mods will insist PDF is fair and all we have to do is "report"incidents, which i actually thought meant weaponization of mods power by certain PDFers, but after my recent incident, i'm also sure mods get "weaponized" by some forum members who direct/urge them to act against other members. Because someone reports something to a mod it doesnt mean the reporter in the situation is innocent.



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> We should not give a damn to this forum.


We should. cuz its worth it...generally. There are many people, many good topics, good information, good learning, good arguments, but at this point i can say fair and square that if an objective panel scrunitnizes the reason(s) behind every ban or suspension, i bet inconsistencies will come out. If not that then the bans are VERY HARSH relative to the "crime". how can you deny someone 24hrs access for 14 days just for saying certain words that some other forum members felt hurt by? I have never insulted anybody on PDF who didnt insult me first. I can stand by that. MODS, prove me wrong on that!! To be honest, i sort of even expected the "retaliation", because i know when i make well calibrated, only-harsh-truth containing posts, and even i know in my heart it wont be easy to take. and boom, something happens, so offcourse they are connected. I always try to attack people's arguments, assumptions, logic basis,but never the person. BUt some people on PDF cant stand the truths i expose. Thats my God given skill. i can see through BS and i am VERY observant. All good. i missed you guys. Cheers.



BlueInGreen2 said:


> Welcome back!!! Good to see you again!!!
> 
> It's to be expected and I can't totally fault the mods for their behavior since their reasons for doing so are quite simple. Given a choice, a Pakistani will more readily side with another Pakistani regardless of the contested issue at hand for the most part. This is the Pakistan Defense Forum after-all, with a majority of the members on here being either from Pakistan or living in other countries but also Pakistani. So their actions in siding or showing bias towards their Pakistani compatriots or the nation of Pakistan in general is just natural.
> 
> I remember when I tried to *cordially *engage in dialogue with other Pakistanis about the recent terrorist attacks on Iran's borders and how these attacks are mainly due to Pakistani inability in adequately securing their border region at that time (and the times prior). As many of you can imagine I got a torrent of vitriol from Pakistani members wanting to practically start a flame-war with me all because I simply stated a factual reality. One that affects both Iranians and Pakistanis at an intimate level and should be tackled bi-laterally. Instead of a constructive conversation, the dialogue predictably devolved into condescending name-calling and blaming. Also for some reason many Pakistanis find some sort of sick pleasure in flaunting their nuclear arsenal around as some sort of fix-it-all solution to any sort of perceived threat. When IRGC generals had proposed that they'd might launch precision attacks against known terrorists fortifications in Pakistan. Pakistani members went effing ballistic over it, when they *really *shouldn't have since this would have benefited both Iran and Pakistan exponentially. But I digress, it don't hurt me none if more Pakistanis get blown-up due to their own inadequacies.
> 
> Heart on my sleeve, I just block people straight-away if I think they're going to be an issue (I do this across multiple websites now). Can't deal with all the unnecessary racket from rabble-rousing pissants you know?
> 
> On another note, I know I must have mentioned way back in the day in some form or another somewhere. Iranians are besieged and ridiculed left-right-center on PDF (and other forums/websites) in the worst way possible. I'm assuming a lot of the trolling has died down due to Iran showing *evidence* of its military hardware in action shutting them up but it has done a great deal of damage regardless. Many Iranian members who dealt with the childish ridicule are going to just chalk-up any opposition to Iranian advances as trolling which affects the over-all quality of the forum, especially when taking raw information seeking into account. Since now users who are genuinely interested in information have to literally sift through *pages of shit *in order to get some decent info. So on that front I wanted to sincerely thank @PeeD for being a consistent source of solid information and educated speculation about Iranian military hardware. His consistency and willingness to thoroughly answer questions asked of him in such a professional manner (especially on PDF) is greatly appreciated. Truth be told, before PeeD was on here I had a somewhat grim outlook about Iran's military. But his analysis/explanations significantly allayed my fears.
> 
> I mean.....It's whatever now. Iran is a powerful regional state with commendable indigenous capabilities and truly amicable aspirations in the defense of the Iranian homeland. If you guys think PDF is bad, you guys have to hear what Americans say amongst themselves with regards to Iran, Iranians and how they view Iranians in general. Depending on the group talking, Iranians might as well all die by drowning or nuclear annihilation (not even kidding). That's on-top of the to be expected bad-mouthing of Iranian people, culture, language, history, place in the world etc...
> 
> ....Through the decades of turmoil, war, in-humane sanctions, Israeli killing of innocent Iranian nuclear scientists, American/Israeli Sabotage, restriction of Iranians abroad (unjustly) and many other gross indecencies. I can say rather proudly that Iran has somehow managed to stand tall and move-forward. Dealing diligently with the hand it has been dealt!!!



Hello! thanks for the warm welcome. I agree with what you said wholeheartedly. You've described it quite well.



Falcon29 said:


> It's not hard with your population size/resources.


what do you mean its not hard? you think its only $ and population that gives you good tech-dependent defense weapons? c'mon bro. Iran has been under heavy sanctions and those sanctions have prevented alot of technology and related resources from entering into the country. If this is true then why dont Arab countries like UAE, KSA and Egypt make their own weapons since "its not hard"? I mean KSA has half pop of Iran but trillions of dollars so why cant they make their own weapons ? cuz apparently any country with good population and money can make weapons, which is not true. Look at India. India has money now and plenty people, but it still doesnt make alot of its mainstay defense weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussainb72

925boy said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back from my 2 weeks ban.
> 
> Let me make a comment about my most recent ban- the mods said it was because i "violated" a rule aka insulted someone probably, but to be very frank, i am now quite sure that it wasnt that, it is the fact that the mods will ban members not seen as being pro-Pakistani who commit minor rules violations, *when difficult times come for Pakistan*.
> 
> THe 1st or 2nd time i was given a serious warning was right after the Balakot attack incident, now this recent ban i received was right after the Kashmir problem started so i believe i am noticing a pattern. like why did i get banned right when Pakistan was going through difficulty internationally? its already happened twice , so i feel there is a correlation. Also, there are double standards for sure. I dare one of the mods to show everyone the comment i made that earned me the ban. I promise you other members, especially Pakistanis are saying worse, and not getting banned. I guess im just trying to say i am slowly accepting this forum isnt fully fair, and many Pakistanis cannot accept counter opinions that arent pro-Pakistan.



Welcome back, i have been waiting for your ban to end since i have joined the forums. I was a silent reader for a long time on this forum and really liked your posts.



arashkamangir said:


> What do you guys expect? We are in a Pakistani forum. There is a Iranian Military forum and realistically, we should be active there instead and hopefully, more users will encourage the host and the mods to not give up
> 
> @AmirPatriot can i get a free cookie?



I just joined it and I will try to be active there as well.



Battle of Waterloo said:


> Then they should make clear that their "rules" are not to be applied to everyone equally and they are not neutral moderators.



Well this is an international forum with the name of pakistan in it, and when they have sections for other countries as well as international mods, they should treat everyone equally.



925boy said:


> It looking more like Saudis have only "bronze medal" to win. Houthis took the gold, UAE backed militias took the silver...Saudis take the crumbs...
> 
> For one, Saudis dont have the same battle strength since UAE has pulled out. Is this how IMFAT plans to "FIGHT TERRORISM???? smfh. THis is disgraceful. Saudis cant even beat the poorest Arab country that is its direct neighbor. WIth allll that money and American super weapons it just boggles my mind..damn....
> 
> soon, the pro-Arabs on PDF will keep quiet about this war, because its getting obvious the war is about to be decided....silently....if that hasnt happened already...



I once heard a US general say that the only thing saudi military is capable of doing is to fight against my country's people and they wont be able to survive any war against even the smallest countries without the US support. Money cant buy you manpower or courage, and the saudis currently have more military equipment than soldiers to operate them all. And even trump himself said that the saudi cant survive a minute without US support thats why they have to pay the US constantly to stay alive. And a shift in power has occurred in the gulf, UAE, oman, kuwait, qatar and iraq have signed deals with iran so that iran can protect their interests in the region, the reason for this is that the US said its no longer interested in the gulf or its oil and its going to reduce its military activity in the region and just focus on protecting ships belonging to the US or its alias, and trump said if they want protection they have to pay, so the arab countries turned to iran, now just my country and saudi are left that are pro US in the gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 925boy

hussainb72 said:


> Welcome back, i have been waiting for your ban to end since i have joined the forums. I was a silent reader for a long time on this forum and really liked your posts.


Thank you for the kind words. I'm also happy to see you on this forum and i look forward to your contributions and comments. I already like how you write and think. The amazing this is that i feel i've been "reading" about certain big political and military changes and transformations in the ME, and while they didnt happen then, i feel i am seeing them happening NOw, live and direct. I didnt believe i would see physical real demonstrations and confirmation of some changes in the PG and the political balance there.



> Well this is an international forum with the name of pakistan in it, and when they have sections for other countries as well as international mods, they should treat everyone equally.


Well worded. I agree.




> I once heard a US general say that the only thing saudi military is capable of doing is to fight against my country's people and they wont be able to survive any war against even the smallest countries without the US support. Money cant buy you manpower or courage, and the saudis currently have more military equipment than soldiers to operate them all. And even trump himself said that the saudi cant survive a minute without US support thats why they have to pay the US constantly to stay alive. And a shift in power has occurred in the gulf, UAE, oman, kuwait, qatar and iraq have signed deals with iran so that iran can protect their interests in the region, the reason for this is that the US said its no longer interested in the gulf or its oil and its going to reduce its military activity in the region and just focus on protecting ships belonging to the US or its alias, and trump said if they want protection they have to pay, so the arab countries turned to iran, now just my country and saudi are left that are pro US in the gulf.



The changes and realities i am seeing in the Persian gulf in the past 2-4 months has really turned over the head what we knew and assumed from 1-10(or even 30+) years ago. Like @BlueInGreen2 correctly pointed out- Some were saying for at least 2 decades that Iranian weaponry were fake and old, but after Iran used them a bunch of times, they went quiet. thats facts and cold reality. Even i had subconsciously believed Iran didn't have good weapons, but when i look at the history recently, Iran has shown it is ready for action and no other country has said otherwise. that's cold facts. till this day US is looking for "security" partners to patrol the Persian Gulf. For one, we all know the US doesn't need ships of other countries. 

You know, am thinking Trump wants to not actually fight Iran + withdraw troops from Afghanistan in order to free them up for potential, partially brewing China war and cold war. Its just my strong suspicion. I actually believe Russia and China are making NATO commit more US troops to defending weaker NATO members.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hussainb72

925boy said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I'm also happy to see you on this forum and i look forward to your contributions and comments. I already like how you write and think. The amazing this is that i feel i've been "reading" about certain big political and military changes and transformations in the ME, and while they didnt happen then, i feel i am seeing them happening NOw, live and direct. I didnt believe i would see physical real demonstrations and confirmation of some changes in the PG and the political balance there.
> 
> 
> Well worded. I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The changes and realities i am seeing in the Persian gulf in the past 2-4 months has really turned over the head what we knew and assumed from 1-10(or even 30+) years ago. Like @BlueInGreen2 correctly pointed out- Some were saying for at least 2 decades that Iranian weaponry were fake and old, but after Iran used them a bunch of times, they went quiet. thats facts and cold reality. Even i had subconsciously believed Iran didn't have good weapons, but when i look at the history recently, Iran has shown it is ready for action and no other country has said otherwise. that's cold facts. till this day US is looking for "security" partners to patrol the Persian Gulf. For one, we all know the US doesn't need ships of other countries.
> 
> You know, am thinking Trump wants to not actually fight Iran + withdraw troops from Afghanistan in order to free them up for potential, partially brewing China war and cold war. Its just my strong suspicion. I actually believe Russia and China are making NATO commit more US troops to defending weaker NATO members.



Thanks
And I would like to add to this that we shouldn't forget that the iran we are seeing right now might be showing new equipment right now, but in reality these are at least 5 year old stuff that had been operational for a while and are being officially announced now. Iran always thinks that it shouldn't show its entire capability, it just shows enough to not make its enemies think attacking iran is too risky, and this has worked very well since after the Iran-Iraq war. And I am sure that what iran has right now from military equipment would surprise us all if they are unveiled now, but we have to wait for a couple years to see them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

خانه / اخبار / سیریل الگود یهودی: ما ۳۰۰ سال تلاش کردیم تا توانستیم طب ابن سینا را در ایران دفن کنیم



سیریل الگود یهودی: ما 300 سال تلاش کردیم تا توانستیم طب ابن سینا را در ایران دفن کنیم
*سیریل الگود یهودی: ما ۳۰۰ سال تلاش کردیم تا توانستیم طب ابن سینا را در ایران دفن کنیم*
در اخبار, اسلایدر صفحه اول, مقالات, مقالات طب اسلامی ایرانی


این سوال مطرح است که اگر واقعا طب سنتی روش موثری برای درمان بسیاری از بیماری هاست، چرا در دوره ای از تاریخ، یک دفعه ترک شده است؟ آیا مردم نسبت به گنجینه ی علمی خود دچار فراموش کاری شده اند یا برنامه ی خاصی برای نابودی آن اجرا شده است ؟

مطالعه ی کتاب «تاریخ طب در ایران» نوشته ی «دکتر سیریل الگود» پزشک سفارت انگلیس در دربار قاجار، حقایق تلخی را بر ما روشن می کند.

با خواندن کتاب «تاریخ طب در ایران» متوجه می شویم که استعمار اولین بار به وسیله ی طب خود وارد این مملکت شد و حذف طب سنتی، بنا به اعتراف سیریل الگود و سایر مورخین و اطبای غربی، حرکتی خزنده بود که طی ده ها سال تلاش و برنامه ریزی بی وقفه حاصل شد و جهت این حرکت نیز از بالا به پائین بود، یعنی ابتدا شاهان و شاهزادگان را متقاعد کردند ، بعد راه آموزش طب سنتی را مسدود و در نهایت مردم را مجبور به روی آوردن به طب شیمیایی کردند.

سیریل الگود در کتاب خود می گوید :
«مبارزه با طب سنتی از زمان شاه عباس صفوی که مقارن با ورود کمپانی هند شرقی به ایران بود، در دستور کار قرار گرفت، لیکن به علت مقاومت مردمی هیات هایی که در زمان صفویه به ایران می آمدند توفیقی به دست نیاوردند.»

پزشک کمپانی هند شرقی در آن زمان فردی به نام FRYER بود. او در مورد این ناکامی می گوید:
“این ها اصلا عادت ندارند با مطالعات و تحقیقات جدید پیشرفت کنند و از این جهت، با همان تعصبی که به مقدسات متمسک هستند ، به اصول طب خود چسبیده اند.”

این سخنان علاوه بر این که عصبانیت این پزشک از اعتقاد مردم به طب خود را نشان می دهد، بیانگر شدت اعتقاد مردم آن زمان به طب سنتی در حد باورهای مذهبی می باشد.

آیا اگر مردم که طبیعتا همیشه به سلامتی خود علاقه مندند، از طب سنتی خود نتیجه نمی دیدند و از آن راضی نبودند، چنین به آن پایبندی نشان می دادند؟

بعد از دوران صفویه به دوران قاجار می رسیم. سیریل الگود در ادامه ی کتاب خود می گوید:
«ویژگی مهم دوران قاجار، انتقال طب ابن سینا به طب هاروی و پاستور بود. هیات های نمایندگی که در این زمان به ایران می آمدند، اغلب پزشک بودند و به این ترتیب طب غربی به ملایمت و آهستگی در سنگرهای طب سنتی نفوذ کرد.»

از این سخنان، خزنده بودن و اینکه این حرکت یک حرکت جنگی و به قصد غلبه و تسلط فرهنگی بوده است، روشن می شود. واضح است که برای غلبه بر یک ملت باید آن را نسبت به داشته های خود دچار خود باختگی کرد و کدام خود باختگی از این بالاتر که یک ملت بپذیرد برای حفظ سلامتی و درمان خود محتاج به بیگانگان است؟ پس وقتی در این سنگر تسلیم شود، سایر سنگرها را راحت تر تخلیه می کند و دقیقا به همین علت است که هیات های نمایندگی غربی که به ایران می آمدند عمدتا از میان پزشکان انتخاب می شدند.

سیریل الگود زمانی این اعترافات را می گوید که اهداف استعمار در این مورد کاملا پیاده شده و کار از کار گذشته است. وی اظهار می دارد:

«بدیهی است که اکنون دور نمای طب به نحو محسوسی تغییر یافته بود. ۵۰ سال آموزش بوسیله ی اساتید خارجی، نسلی را پدید آورده بود که دید آنها کاملا با پدرانشان متفاوت بود. این نفوذ فرهنگ غربی به وسیله ی هیات های پزشکی در مراکز مختلف کشور تقویت شده بود و بزرگترین افتخار و اعتبار را در این مورد باید به این هیات ها داد.»

سیریل الگود آن گاه وضع قانون منع طبابت سنتی را به عنوان آخرین میخ تابوت ابن سینا معرفی کرده و می گوید:

“در سال ۱۹۱۱ وضع قانون طبابت بر اساس دیپلم و مدرک صورت گرفت که می گفت: هیچکس در هیچ نقطه از ایران حق اشتغال به هیچ یک از فنون طبابت را ندارد، مگر اینکه از وزارت معارف اجازه نامه گرفته یا تصدیق نامه از ممالک خارجه داشته باشد.

بدین ترتیب آخرین میخ تابوتی که حاوی جسد مرده ی طب سنتی بود کوبیده شد. سمت معلمی طب ابن سینا نیز منسوخ شد. تمام این اصلاحات نشان می داد که با سپری شدن دوره مجریان طب رازی و ابن سینا، روش های طبی منسوب به آنان نیز محکوم به فنا گردیده است. رسم دیرینه ی خدمت شاگردی نیز از بین رفت و حکیم ها دیگر نمی توانستند شاگردانی به سوی خود جلب و معلومات و تجربیات عملی خود را به آنها منتقل کنند. تمامی این پیشرفت ها به وسیله ی سیاست اروپا به شدت کنترل می شد.”

ملاحظه می کنید که اصلا صحبت از یک حرکت علمی و یک جایگزینی منطقی در کار نیست و اصلا تحقیق و بحثی در تاریخ نمی بینیم که مقایسه ای میان طب رایج و طب سنتی انجام داده و رای به برتری طب رایج داده باشد.

آری این بود مختصری از حادثه ی نامیمونی که بر سر طب سنتی ما و مخصوصا حجامت رفته است و از آنجایی که حجامت درمانی بدون داروست و هیچ وابستگی به خارج ندارد، بیش از سایر روش های درمان در طب سنتی مورد عناد و ستیزه جویی قرار گرفته و می گیرد.

علاقمندان جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر می توانند به منابعی که معرفی شد مراجعه کنند.

در پایان، لازم به ذکر است که ما منکر پیشرفت های پزشکی رایج در زمینه جراحی، ارتوپدی، ابزار تشخیصی و خلاصه آنچه به مدد تکنولوژی و مهندسی پزشکی حاصل شده است نیستیم، بلکه بحث بر سر این است که طب رایج در درمان بیماری های مزمن (CHRONIC DISEASE) ناکام مانده و روز به روز این ناکامی ها و عوارض استفاده ی طولانی مدت از داروهای شیمیایی بیشتر رخ می نمایاند.

پیامبر اکرم(ص) می فرمایند: در شب معراج وقتی به آسمان هفتم صعود کردم، هیچ مَلکی از ملائک از من گذر نکردند، مگر اینکه گفتند: ای محمد حجامت کن و امتت را به حجامت کردن و خوردن سیاه دانه امر بفرما. (تفسیر المیزان، سوره اسراء، آیه ۱)
پیامبر اکرم اکرم(ص) فرموده اند: آن قدر جبرئیل در مورد حجامت به من سفارش کرد که فکر کردم مبادا واجب است. (بحارالانوار، ج ۶۲ ،ص ۱۲۶)

دکتر رضا منتظر- عضو هیئت علمی موسسه ی تحقیقات حجامت ایران

https://ravazadeh.com/سیریل-الگود-یهودی-ما-300-سال-تلاش-کردیم-تا/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

arashkamangir said:


> What do you guys expect? We are in a Pakistani forum. There is a Iranian Military forum and realistically, we should be active there instead and hopefully, more users will encourage the host and the mods to not give up
> 
> @AmirPatriot can i get a free cookie?



As @Ich said, we are not the owners of this forum. We do have that luxury with the _other_ forum though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

The practical way to make switch over from this site to the Iranian forum would be to set a date for the switch over and a public pledge sheet list of members who are willing to sign off from this forum and not contribute in any form for few months...Imagine if no topic is updated for few months in this forum will result in migration of occasional contributors/readers to the Iranian forum. may be after Aug 22nd when all the activity related to Bavar AD system dies down..will be a good time...I have a date of Sept 21 (start of autumn) and I have one person in this forum that most of us respect and admire his technical inputs in various fields.. so if he makes a pledge to switch over most of us will do that...just my thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arashkamangir

This is not acceptable:
https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east...-backed-militia-casualties-reported-1.7725899

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

arashkamangir said:


> This is not acceptable:
> https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east...-backed-militia-casualties-reported-1.7725899




Their end is certain.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@skyshadow 
کلد لانچ که تو سیستم اس ۳۰۰ هست کارآمدتره یا هات لانچ که تو سیستم باور۳۷۳ هست؟


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @skyshadow
> کلد لانچ که تو سیستم اس ۳۰۰ هست کارآمدتره یا هات لانچ که تو سیستم باور۳۷۳ هست؟


it seems that vertically lunching capability is more important than cold lunch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

aryobarzan said:


> The practical way to make switch over from this site to the Iranian forum would be to set a date for the switch over and a public pledge sheet list of members who are willing to sign off from this forum and not contribute in any form for few months...Imagine if no topic is updated for few months in this forum will result in migration of occasional contributors/readers to the Iranian forum. may be after Aug 22nd when all the activity related to Bavar AD system dies down..will be a good time...I have a date of Sept 21 (start of autumn) and I have one person in this forum that most of us respect and admire his technical inputs in various fields.. so if he makes a pledge to switch over most of us will do that...just my thoughts.



The forum develops very well. I took a look inside yesterday. So only user input is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

DoubleYouSee said:


> it seems that vertically lunching capability is more important than cold lunch


این دو سیستم جفتشون عمود پرواز هستن ولی سوال من اینه که کارایی هات لانچ بیشتر هست یا کلد لانچ؟ یعنی سیستم روسی که کلد لانچ داره یک نوع مزیت نسبت به سیستم ما حساب میشه یا نه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> این دو سیستم جفتشون عمود پرواز هستن ولی سوال من اینه که کارایی هات لانچ بیشتر هست یا کلد لانچ؟ یعنی سیستم روسی که کلد لانچ داره یک نوع مزیت نسبت به سیستم ما حساب میشه یا نه؟


منم متوجه شما داداش گلم شدم.....ازسال 88که ایران گفت دارم روی ساخت یه موشک مشابه اس 300کار می کنم؛کلی مطلب راجع به سامانه هاس پدافندی روسی خوندم.........کلا هیچ چیزی راجع به مزیت های پرتاب سرد پیدا نکردم...ظاهرا برای موشک های پدافندی روی ناوها همه کشورها دارن می رن به سمت پرتاب سرد ولی بازهم تو اون حالت کسی راجع به مزیتش چیزی نگفته....خیلی خوشحال می شم اگه چیزی پیدا کردین با منبع بگین که ما هم یاد بگیریم

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Aramagedon

DoubleYouSee said:


> منم متوجه شما داداش گلم شدم.....ازسال 88که ایران گفت دارم روی ساخت یه موشک مشابه اس 300کار می کنم؛کلی مطلب راجع به سامانه هاس پدافندی روسی خوندم.........کلا هیچ چیزی راجع به مزیت های پرتاب سرد پیدا نکردم...ظاهرا برای موشک های پدافندی روی ناوها همه کشورها دارن می رن به سمت پرتاب سرد ولی بازهم تو اون حالت کسی راجع به مزیتش چیزی نگفته....خیلی خوشحال می شم اگه چیزی پیدا کردین با منبع بگین که ما هم یاد بگیریم


مخلصتم داداش، حتما.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

US confirmed Houthis shot down another MQ-9 Reaper drone yesterday. The second one the Houthis have shot down in 2 months.

Houthis said they used a new SAM to shoot the MQ-9 down and will reveal the missile used to the public soon...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163936331782918147

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shams313

List of possible stufs will be shown next day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*So now apparently Trump considers himself as :

1-the King of Israel *(so what happened to... I am only the president of US)
*
2- the second coming of God*

_and In a recent tweet, the US president quoted Root as saying that the “Jewish people in Israel” love Trump “like he’s the King of Israel” and “like he’s the second coming of God”, though “American Jews don’t know him or like him.”_





Another American tweeted:
_This moron spends almost all of his time watching Fox, golfing, tweeting, or looking through other Twitter accounts on the far right for something complimenting him to retweet. 
Get this freak OUT NOW!!!!_

Now I feel sorry for Rouhani and Zarif that they have to deal with this guy..lol!
PS: I feel sorry for Denmark too....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

aryobarzan said:


> *So now apparently Trump considers himself as :
> 
> 1-the King of Israel *(so what happened to... I am only the president of US)
> *
> 2- the second coming of God*
> 
> _and In a recent tweet, the US president quoted Root as saying that the “Jewish people in Israel” love Trump “like he’s the King of Israel” and “like he’s the second coming of God”, though “American Jews don’t know him or like him.”_
> View attachment 575124
> 
> Another American tweeted:
> _This moron spends almost all of his time watching Fox, golfing, tweeting, or looking through other Twitter accounts on the far right for something complimenting him to retweet.
> Get this freak OUT NOW!!!!_
> 
> Now I feel sorry for Rouhani and Zarif that they have to deal with this guy..lol!
> PS: I feel sorry for Denmark too....


And Mike Pompeo thinks that "God raised up Trump as a modern Queen Esther" ... 

An Iranian VLCC has broken down in the Red Sea...

The crew are working on repairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*Saudi mufti: Earth is steady and Sun orbits earth ....*






https://www.instagram.com/tv/B1bb19Thr56/?igshid=6mwqgrz5l3wt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @skyshadow
> کلد لانچ که تو سیستم اس ۳۰۰ هست کارآمدتره یا هات لانچ که تو سیستم باور۳۷۳ هست؟



کولد لانچ اس 300 مزایای زیادی داره که در نهایت بهتر از هات لانچ هست ولی دکترین دفاعی ایران هات لانچ رو مناسب خودش دونسته حالا این تصمیم میتونه به چند منظور گرفته شده باشه مثلا دسترسی نداشتن به تکنولوژی سیستم کلد لانچ یا ارزان بودن یک سیستم هات لانچ و قابلیت تولید انبوه و یا دلایل دیگه



Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> این دو سیستم جفتشون عمود پرواز هستن ولی سوال من اینه که کارایی هات لانچ بیشتر هست یا کلد لانچ؟ یعنی سیستم روسی که کلد لانچ داره یک نوع مزیت نسبت به سیستم ما حساب میشه یا نه؟


بله مزایایی مثل طول عمر بیشتر کانتینر های موشک و مخفی ماندن جای سیستم بعد از پرتاب کردن موشک ببین نکته اصلی اینکه شما بتونی قبل از روشن شدن موتور موشک خود موشک رو در بهترین موقیعت نسبت به هدف قرار بدی چون وظیفه موتور موشک اینکه موشک رو به بالاترین سرعت ممکن برسونه برای رسیدن به این هدف موشک از شما تقاضا میکنه که کمترین اصلاح موقعیت رو بعد از روشن شدن موتور به موشک بدی چون هرگونه اصلاح موقعیت موشک بعد از روشن شدن موشک باعث از دست رفتن قابل توجه سرعت موشک میشه که در نتیجه باعث پایین امدن نتیجه عملیات میشه و از سرعت و ارتفاع موشک کم میشه.

و این مزیتی هست که کلد لانچ داره ولی هات لانچ نداره شما اگه همین الان موشک باور 373 رو برداری و روی اس 300 بزاری نتایج بهتری میگیری با این که دو سامانه از یک موشک استفاده میکنن ولی بنا به توضیحاتی که دادم موشک صیاد 4 در سامانه اس 300 نتایج بهتری به شما میده و اگر موشک اس 300 رو در سامانه باور 373 بگذاری نتایج بدتری نسبت به موقعی که در اس 300 بوده بهت میده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

skyshadow said:


> کولد لانچ اس 300 مزایای زیادی داره که در نهایت بهتر از هات لانچ هست ولی دکترین دفاعی ایران هات لانچ رو مناسب خودش دونسته حالا این تصمیم میتونه به چند منظور گرفته شده باشه مثلا دسترسی نداشتن به تکنولوژی سیستم کلد لانچ یا ارزان بودن یک سیستم هات لانچ و قابلیت تولید انبوه و یا دلایل دیگه
> 
> 
> بله مزایایی مثل طول عمر بیشتر کانتینر های موشک و مخفی ماندن جای سیستم بعد از پرتاب کردن موشک ببین نکته اصلی اینکه شما بتونی قبل از روشن شدن موتور موشک خود موشک رو در بهترین موقیعت نسبت به هدف قرار بدی چون وظیفه موتور موشک اینکه موشک رو به بالاترین سرعت ممکن برسونه برای رسیدن به این هدف موشک از شما تقاضا میکنه که کمترین اصلاح موقعیت رو بعد از روشن شدن موتور به موشک بدی چون هرگونه اصلاح موقعیت موشک بعد از روشن شدن موشک باعث از دست رفتن قابل توجه سرعت موشک میشه که در نتیجه باعث پایین امدن نتیجه عملیات میشه و از سرعت و ارتفاع موشک کم میشه.


به امید روزی که ما فناوری کلد لانچ رو هم استفاده کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> به امید روزی که ما فناوری کلد لانچ رو هم استفاده کنیم


به نظر گرونتر تموم میشه برامون و این چیزیه که ایران نمیخواهد داشته باشه هر سامانه اس چهارصد 500 میلیون دلاره که ایران فکر میکنم با این مبلغ 2 یا حتی 3 باور مینونه بسازه که براش بهتره تا یک سامانه کلد لانچ



Shams313 said:


> List of possible stufs will be shown next day?


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## New

Hi everybody
Does anybody miss me?
Or might even ask does anyone remember me?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyshadow

New said:


> Hi everybody
> Does anybody miss me?
> Or might even ask does anyone remember me?



im new soo who are you ?? but welcome back brother good to have you back im 
*skyshadow*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## un4given.1991

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> @skyshadow
> کلد لانچ که تو سیستم اس ۳۰۰ هست کارآمدتره یا هات لانچ که تو سیستم باور۳۷۳ هست؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

A moderator closed a thread showing Khamenei's supportive remarks to Kashmiris on Twitter because of this:






In the words of Jose Mourinho: "I prefer not to speak. If I speak, I am in big trouble."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arashkamangir

failure is bound to happen, these are complex machines. Obviously, the more complex systems have more points of failures. That why we do cost benefit analysis.



Battle of Waterloo said:


> A moderator closed a thread showing Khamenei's supportive remarks to Kashmiris on Twitter because of this:
> 
> View attachment 575152
> 
> 
> In the words of Jose Mourinho: "I prefer not to speak. If I speak, I am in big trouble."



OMFG. The level of incompetence is astonishing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## un4given.1991

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I don't think there's a link.



he asked about cold launch hot launch comparison not the guidance system failure


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

arashkamangir said:


> OMFG. The level of incompetence is astonishing.


It is not incompetence. Any criticism of KSA and he is there to defend. Anything positive of Iran and he is there to disagree (or in this case, shut down the thread).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussainb72

Battle of Waterloo said:


> A moderator closed a thread showing Khamenei's supportive remarks to Kashmiris on Twitter because of this:
> 
> View attachment 575152
> 
> 
> In the words of Jose Mourinho: "I prefer not to speak. If I speak, I am in big trouble."





Battle of Waterloo said:


> It is not incompetence. Any criticism of KSA and he is there to defend. Anything positive of Iran and he is there to disagree (or in this case, shut down the thread).



I guess we should all move to the iranian forum now, it's so obvious that they dont want us here. To all the guys active here, plz start using the other forum instead of this because of these biased mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

hussainb72 said:


> I guess we should all move to the iranian forum now, it's so obvious that they dont want us here. To all the guys active here, plz start using the other forum instead of this because of these biased mods.


I think the other moderators are fair and don't let their personal prejudices affect their behaviour here. But this moderator...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussainb72

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I think the other moderators are fair and don't let their personal prejudices affect their behaviour here. But this moderator...



If the others wont say anything about these biased moderators then that simply means they agree with them, because if they were fair, they wouldve prevented them from doing this, @Ziggurat “TepeSialk" has been banned again, what's the reason for him being banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

hussainb72 said:


> If the others wont say anything about these biased moderators then that simply means they agree with them, because if they were fair, they wouldve prevented them from doing this, @Ziggurat “TepeSialk" has been banned again, what's the reason for him being banned?


I think it's normal that moderators prefer not to openly disagree with other moderators. 

I think one problem is being provoked into 'flame wars' which gives the moderators the excuse to ban Iranian/pro-Iranian members. It is a demonstrable fact that anti-Iran insults/trolling is permitted but any response is treated very harshly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussainb72

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I think it's normal that moderators prefer not to openly disagree with other moderators.
> 
> I think one problem is being provoked into 'flame wars' which gives the moderators the excuse to ban Iranian/pro-Iranian members. It is a demonstrable fact that anti-Iran insults/trolling is permitted but any response is treated very harshly.



Still that doesnt mean that they shouldn't say anything to these biased mods if they are mods in an international forum. And being iranian/ pro-Iranian isnt a reason to ban people on an international forum. I wont argue about this anymore and try contributing to the iranian forum more from now and onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

hussainb72 said:


> Still that doesnt mean that they shouldn't say anything to these biased mods if they are mods in an international forum. And being iranian/ pro-Iranian isnt a reason to ban people on an international forum. I wont argue about this anymore and try contributing to the iranian forum more from now and onwards.


I was not justifying it, just giving pragmatic advice. I agree with everything you wrote. 

Best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

guys, what else are we expecting to see tomorrow? Maybe something on the airforce development? Love to see some updates on the Karrar sometime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussainb72

arashkamangir said:


> guys, what else are we expecting to see tomorrow? Maybe something on the airforce development? Love to see some updates on the Karrar sometime soon.



Let's hope we get a new turbo fan engine that can be used wither for civil or military aircrafts or even both.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

I am sure the response from this forum's moderators against false libellous accusations from one of their favourite members will be swift and just...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

@Arminkh I see you lurking around!  How are you enjoying the Bavar-373 stuff? Tomorrow is the big day where it'll all be official!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arminkh

AmirPatriot said:


> @Arminkh I see you lurking around!  How are you enjoying the Bavar-373 stuff? Tomorrow is the big day where it'll all be official!


Tell me about it brother! Big day for every Iranian. I'm actually quite excited. We waited very long for this day and heard lots of nonsense from trolls! Speaking of which I don't see many of them after Iran's 3rd Khordad shot down that drone. 

Good to see you back here as well. You seem to be more on Twitter these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## arashkamangir

hey all, how about we hit Iran Military forum for Aug 22 unveiling  It would be a good opportunity to celebrate this major achievement while we also increase that forum's usage  #Independence

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoubleYouSee

arashkamangir said:


> hey all, how about we hit Iran Military forum for Aug 22 unveiling  It would be a good opportunity to celebrate this major achievement while we also increase that forum's usage  #Independence


آره بابا...........دهنمون آسفالت شد اینجا...تایه جی میگی بن میشی

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


> It is not incompetence. Any criticism of KSA and he is there to defend. Anything positive of Iran and he is there to disagree (or in this case, shut down the thread).


and the point about - "twitter is banned in Iran" is irrelevant, because there are still Iranians who can access and do access Twitter from Iran, so its just another fallacy...focus on legality of twitter in Iran to distract from what Iranians actually said on twitter. or were the Iranians twitter posts done by bots? no. nuff said.



hussainb72 said:


> I guess we should all move to the iranian forum now, it's so obvious that they dont want us here. To all the guys active here, plz start using the other forum instead of this because of these biased mods.


I already got an email to reset my password on that forum....i'll be active on it soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I think it's normal that moderators prefer not to openly disagree with other moderators.
> 
> I think one problem is being provoked into 'flame wars' which gives the moderators the excuse to ban Iranian/pro-Iranian members. It is a demonstrable fact that anti-Iran insults/trolling is permitted but any response is treated very harshly.


ONLY HARSH FACTS DETECTED. This is exactly what happened to me. That Arab guy calls people all sorts of nasty names, and nothing really happens....and even when they ban him, its because he over did his insults. you're spot on. so sad. At the end of the day, my main takeaway is this- they only ban Pro-Iranians because they are actually insecure about Pakistan's reputation and status. why else? banning most of the time = sign of pain = due to seeing/hearing painful truths = retaliate against truth speakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

925boy said:


> ONLY HARSH FACTS DETECTED. This is exactly what happened to me. That Arab guy calls people all sorts of nasty names, and nothing really happens....and even when they ban him, its because he over did his insults. you're spot on. so sad. At the end of the day, my main takeaway is this- they only ban Pro-Iranians because they are actually insecure about Pakistan's reputation and status. why else? banning most of the time = sign of pain = due to seeing/hearing painful truths = retaliate against truth speakers.


I have even seen some moderators "like" some very sectarian anti-Iran posts, quite incredible... 

But I should mention that there are a few fair moderators as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Philip the Arab

Thought I would share this, this is my Persian cat named Gordito. He is from Qatar but his owners didn't want him after he turned 4 so he was on the streets until rescued by shelter and sent to America. His exact breed is actually mixed with other types of cats so it has a silverish coat of fur.













P.S.
He acts like a total bitch since his balls were cut off by shelter before we got him.
P.S.S
Do Persian cat owners know of the nasal problems associated with pushed in nose? My cat breaths like a 70 year old smoker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## Battle of Waterloo

"In comments in the city of Mashhad on Friday, Deputy Defense Minister General Qassem Taqizadeh said the accuracy of Iranian missiles have been improved to the extent that they can hit targets with pinpoint accuracy.

*Iran has manufactured a series of advanced missiles with pinpoint accuracy that have not been made public*, he added."

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2019/08/23/2081167/precision-of-iranian-missiles-improved-general

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

"when we get to missiles that can reach anywhere in Saudi Arabia, their numbers drop to *less than 100*"

LOL. Even funnier is that this calculation apparently includes: Shahab-3, Ghadr, Emad, Sejjil and Khorramshahr!

Maybe the number can reach 100 if he remembers to include Dezful, Zolfaqar and Qiam? 

@5.20 {



}

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hey guys,yemenies unveiled a SAM which is dubbed fater 1.......it's sam 6 to my eyes......does anybody have any idea about it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Philip the Arab said:


> Do Persian cat owners know of the nasal problems associated with pushed in nose? My cat breaths like a 70 year old smoker.


sadly that's the result of breading these cats for smaller nose . the original non tampered version of these cats or the ones that have longer nose don't have the problem.
like any other sinusitis try increase the humidity of your home and see if it will help also reducing the temperature may help .if nothing help your cat may need a tonsillectomy or a surgical procedure to widen the nostril or shorten its soft palate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Now here is what I am thinking at and it is not good..lol
Wouldn't it be nice if Iran would bait one or few Saudi F 15s to intrude into Iranian air space and shoot them down with B373 AD. 
Firstly it will be an awesome field test for Bavar 373 the farm and secondly it will even up the score board for when Saudis shot down an Iranian F 4 during Iran Iraq war for the excuse of coming to their airspace. We do not forget or forgive...judgement day is coming for AL saude gang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

aryobarzan said:


> Firstly it will be an awesome field test for Bavar 373 the farm and secondly it will even up the score board for when Saudis shot down an Iranian F 4 during Iran Iraq war for the excuse of coming to their airspace. We do not forget or forgive...judgement day is coming for AL saude gang.



Muster up the courage already so we have an excuse to wipe you off the face of the earth and establish the Caliphate.


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Now here is what I am thinking at and it is not good..lol
> Wouldn't it be nice if Iran would bait one or few Saudi F 15s to intrude into Iranian air space and shoot them down with B373 AD.
> Firstly it will be an awesome field test for Bavar 373 the farm and secondly it will even up the score board for when Saudis shot down an Iranian F 4 during Iran Iraq war for the excuse of coming to their airspace. We do not forget or forgive...judgement day is coming for AL saude gang.


come on , our strategy is to reduce the tension with our neighbors not increasing them we must live with them for the years to come its better not to made some not necessary decision just because we can . and more importantly . those F-15 are not stealth ,if you want to test the bavar against non stealth aircraft test it against a maneuvering target drone .



Falcon29 said:


> Muster up the courage already so we have an excuse to wipe you off the face of the earth and establish the Caliphate.


your Caliphate dream died with ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Interesting analysis of the two Iranian BM strikes against ISIS in Syria (and analysis of BM strikes in general):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165237125723410432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Falcon29 said:


> Muster up the courage already so we have an excuse to wipe you off the face of the earth and establish the Caliphate.


Yemen is the biggest excuse.....no need for more excuse......it takes gut to wipe up IRI......even your master can't do that.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

DoubleYouSee said:


> Yemen is the biggest excuse.....no need for more excuse......it takes gut to wipe up IRI......even your master can't even do that.......



You are coward like I expected, even if your proxies do it we will interpret it as direct act of war from your country and settle the score.

You terrorists can start a war but won't know how to end it. Go ahead and poke the Sunni Arab bear since we are so weak and can't do anything about it, what are you waiting for?



Hack-Hook said:


> your Caliphate dream died with ISIS.



ISIS has nothing to do with the Caliphate it's just an Iraqi rebel group which was able to form because of incompetence of Iraqi government and security forces.


----------



## aryobarzan

I may settle for seeing Houthis bring down a Saudi F 15...
By the way read my other post about this falcon guy..he is an Israeli agent.he is not Arab..just plays one..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Falcon29 said:


> You are coward like I expected, even if your proxies do it we will interpret it as direct act of war from your country and settle the score.
> 
> You terrorists can start a war but won't know how to end it. Go ahead and poke the Sunni Arab bear since we are so weak and can't do anything about it, what are you waiting for?
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS has nothing to do with the Caliphate it's just an Iraqi rebel group which was able to form because of incompetence of Iraqi government and security forces.



Invest on another terrorist group and pipedream to make your terrorist caliphet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

DoubleYouSee said:


> Invest on another terrorist group and pipedream to make your terrorist caliphet



Terrorism is your expertise, you made dozens of those groups in Iraq to steal Iraqi resources and wealth. We don't hide behind terrorist groups like you do we will fight you directly.

So I'm still waiting for the day you guys have the courage to attack an Arab country.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Falcon29 said:


> Terrorism is your expertise, you made dozens of those groups in Iraq to steal Iraqi resources and wealth. We don't hide behind terrorist groups like you do we will fight you directly.
> 
> So I'm still waiting for the day you guys have the courage to attack an Arab country.


Terror is your beliefs that made alqaeda,taliban alshabab jeysh ol adl, jebhatun nusra isis and your wehabi terrorist regim wehabi arabia



Falcon29 said:


> Terrorism is your expertise, you made dozens of those groups in Iraq to steal Iraqi resources and wealth. We don't hide behind terrorist groups like you do we will fight you directly.
> 
> So I'm still waiting for the day you guys have the courage to attack an Arab country.



Untill we attack an arab country eat some camel milk an get strong enough..... because we are awaiting for such day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

DoubleYouSee said:


> Terror is your beliefs that made alqaeda,taliban alshabab jeysh ol adl, jebhatun nusra isis and your wehabi terrorist regim wehabi arabia
> 
> 
> 
> Untill we attack an arab country eat some camel milk an get strong enough..... because we are awaiting for such day



I know you are waiting to attack Arabs and not Israel like you lie to the poor people. You will enjoy initial victory and that's it. See you then.


----------



## AmirPatriot

Aw he's gone what a shame

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

When all these guys can do is troll and insult then you know that Iran must be doing very well to make them so upset! 



aryobarzan said:


> I may settle for seeing Houthis bring down a Saudi F 15...


In 2018 the Houthis used this same missile and FLIR sensor to track and shoot at Saudi F-15. At the time they said they used a new SAM for the first time and nobody knew it was SA-6. Now we know.






From the video you can see the Saudi F-15, which is releasing flares and trying to evade the missiles using afterburners. The missile clearly gets a clean hit on the F-15.

The Saudis announced they lost a F-15 over Yemen that day due to a "technical failure"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Falcon29 said:


> Muster up the courage already so we have an excuse to wipe you off the face of the earth and establish the Caliphate.



Try to resist the urge of strapping a bomb to your *** and blowing up innocent people. I know for guys like you that is a natural urge but for the love of God try to resist it, Ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Russel

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/23/us/politics/warship-iran.html?searchResultPosition=5

ABOARD THE U.S.S. ABRAHAM LINCOLN, in the North Arabian Sea — Out here, deterring Iran means avoiding Iran.

The 5,600 men and women aboard this nuclear-powered aircraft carrier do not venture near Iranian waters, despite a warning from President Trump’s national security adviser that the warship is in the Middle East “to send a clear and unmistakable message” to Iran to steer clear of American interests in the region.

Instead, it is the Abraham Lincoln that has steered clear of Iran. In the past four months, the ship has entered neither the Persian Gulf nor the Strait of Hormuz, the crucial oil-tanker highways it is supposed to protect.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165626774300110848


It will be broadcast today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165626774300110848
> It will be broadcast today



I don't know when a proper response comes, but I'll be looking forward into it. Can't wait to see these bugs get crushed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

yavar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165626774300110848
> 
> 
> It will be broadcast today



What will be broadcasted?


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> What will be broadcasted?


Something about Israel's claimed pre-emptive strikes on IRGC drone unit in Syria from yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

arashkamangir said:


> I don't know when a proper response comes,.


my brother. these Israeli moves has ( I am tell you with good knowledge what take place on ground ) Zero military objective. nevermind strategic objective.

the facts romains Iran ( IRI ) encirclement of Israel is more established than ever.

look, the wet dream of Putin U.S. Natandog: Iran must get out of Syria is no longer even been talk about.


these are just election, media moves.

let look at what just took place and compare it to 2 years ago or even a year go or 6 months ago

last night they only hit one building.













what did they get ?? nothing, two dead (martyr) ( R.I.P) and some cheap equipment damaged

سید حسن نصرالله: نتانیاهو دروغ می‌گوید! دیشب در دمشق مرکز سپاه قدس را هدف قرار ندادند؛ یک خانه‌ مسکونی را زدند که چند جوان حزب‌الله در آنجا بودند و دو نفر شهید شدند. ما پاسخ شهادت برادران و فرزندان‌مان را خواهیم داد.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165667447803977729

Compare that 6 months ago , 6 building damaged 10 to 14 killed or 2 years the inter shipping convoys attacked, 3 to 6 building destroyed

you not going to tell me IRI IRGC Quds had only have one building are you? so how many places and equipments Israel does not know about ?

you see IRGC Quds has to establish connection line and ...................... before anything.
we need to prepare the ground first.

The big question ?
why doesn't Israel let IRI do something launch small attack then show world that Israel responded to attack and it is retaliating to aggression ?
because the Israel establishment does not want their air defense exposed.
Thaad Patriot ex...... BS are not that effective


as i said these Israeli strike does not shift balance in Syria .
IRI is willing to give martyrs as long as the strategic balance stay same.

people just need to look at the nummbers of U.S Saddam imposed war 1980,s

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


> my brother. these Israeli moves has ( am tell you with good knowledge what take place on ground ) Zero military objective.nevermind strategic objective.



I know I know ... Iran has always won at the end because it plays the long game and has patience and strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar

arashkamangir said:


> Can't wait to see these bugs get crushed.


trust me we can unleash such coordinated fire power on them from Syria, Lebanon, Gaza, even now west Bank, Iraq and Yemen which will over comes all of there systems



arashkamangir said:


> crushed.


and regional coordinated air defense will be established in next .......year...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165666819656605696

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


> trust me we can unleash such coordinated fire power on then from Syria, Lebanon, Gaza, even now west Bank, Iraq and Yemen which will over comes all of there systems
> 
> 
> and regional coordinated air defense will be established in next .......year...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165666819656605696



I want to see a day in which Israeli fighter jets won't be able to take off from their airbases without getting locked on and in reality, that's not far from happening.

PMU shut down another drone today:
https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2019/08/25/604447/Iraq-PMU-Hashd-alShaabi-spy-drone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Last thing i add is we always looking to find new ways to be able to affect them, so finding new ways is always risky so these lastes will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

yavar said:


> trust me we can unleash such coordinated fire power on them from Syria, Lebanon, Gaza, even now west Bank, Iraq and Yemen which will over comes all of there systems
> 
> 
> and regional coordinated air defense will be established in next .......year...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165666819656605696




some news are saying Israel is under attack from Gaza right this moment

and mosen Rezaei said that from now on any attack on our forces from Israel or USA will be responded by a attack from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165709592568967168


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165710776235151361


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165690769883185154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165711021232857089


yavar said:


>


Bibi is crying this much for that tiny drone...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> trust me we can unleash such coordinated fire power n which will over comes all of there systems

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

yavar said:


>


Look how much suffering and panic Bibi caused to his citizens because of his bloodthirsty actions...

Hezbollah's response is coming in a few days as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

If they continue their agressive zionist policy (world wide), their kids will never see and feel rest in israhell. The zionists should know their limits in international arena else they should move israel to alaska.. enough space there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

this lunatic are striking now directly Lebanon

*"Three airstrikes by an Israel war plane targeted targets in Lebanon’s eastern mountain range near the Bekaa Valley"*

https://en.muraselon.com/2019/08/breaking-israel-war-plane-strikes-targets-in-lebanon-video/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> If they continue their agressive zionist policy (world wide), their kids will never see and feel rest in israhell. The zionists should know their limits in international arena else they should move israel to alaska.. enough space there.



Zionists won't abide by limits that no one sets for them. And there's no limits for Israel, AIPAC and its sister organisations in the west will ensure that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

حسین به #انسان یاد دادکه گاه مرگ عین پیروزی است وگاه پیروزی عین مرگ!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160444841144266752


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran seeks to revive oil pipeline across Iraq to Syria amid tensions in Hormuz strait – media*


*https://www.rt.com/business/467297-iran-iraq-oil-pipeline/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Draco.IMF said:


> this lunatic are striking now directly Lebanon
> 
> *"Three airstrikes by an Israel war plane targeted targets in Lebanon’s eastern mountain range near the Bekaa Valley"*
> 
> https://en.muraselon.com/2019/08/breaking-israel-war-plane-strikes-targets-in-lebanon-video/


Against Palestinian targets in response to Gaza Hamas cell launching those rockets against Sderot in Israel (i.e. not against Hezbollah).


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166005345648431104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166005345648431104



This son of a b*tch is at it again. Reformist will never be happy until they sell out all of Iran!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> This son of a b*tch is at it again. Reformist will never be happy until they sell out all of Iran!


Youmean ex-fundamental moderates.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## untitled

Need some context. What exactly is being mocked here?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166345633202089989


----------



## Hack-Hook

member.exe said:


> Need some context. What exactly is being mocked here?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166345633202089989


Some insensitive and somehow let say people who lack in mental capacity compare the prayer line to minesweeper game.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

can someone please translate, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Draco.IMF said:


> can someone please translate, thanks


@Draco.IMF here is the exact quote from Gabriel Garcia Marquez:
https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/gabriel_garcia_marquez_381307

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

tick tock....

https://ejmagnier.com/2019/08/28/hezbollah-will-respond-to-israel-but-when-how-and-at-what-cost/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

"Yemen’s internationally recognized government accused the Emirati air force of attacking its troops Thursday as they were heading to the key southern port city of Aden to fight separatists backed by the United Arab Emirates. The airstrikes killed at least 30 government forces, a Yemeni commander said.

The development raises concerns about the future of a Saudi-led coalition that has been fighting Yemen’s Houthi rebels since 2015 and adds another complex layer to the civil war that has ravaged the Arab world’s most impoverished country.

Infighting has raged for weeks between forces loyal to Yemen’s internationally recognized government and the southern separatists, backed by the UAE — all ostensibly allies in the coalition.

Col. Mohamed al-Oban, a commander of the government’s special forces in Abyan province, said the troops were on the road, headed from Abyan toward Aden on Thursday, when the strikes took place, killing at least 30."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...57466c-c9f8-11e9-9615-8f1a32962e04_story.html

KSA and UAE at war with each other in Yemen now...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167067046179430400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


> "
> 
> KSA and UAE at war with each other in Yemen now...


--------------in Aden. They've basically given up the rest of the country to squabble in the old irrelevant capital. But some Arabs will come on PDF and tell us Saudis have "90% control "of Yemen. If that isnt propaganda then none of us is alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hussainb72

925boy said:


> --------------in Aden. They've basically given up the rest of the country to squabble in the old irrelevant capital. But some Arabs will come on PDF and tell us Saudis have "90% control "of Yemen. If that isnt propaganda then none of us is alive.



The Saudis have no power in Yemen right now and will hopefully be kicked out soon. The houthis have increased the pressure on them and are gaing more ground, UAE has turned against them and are going towards iran now and are constantly attacking the saudi backed forces, and the pro government Yemenis dont trust the Saudis anymore. So they cant do much anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

925boy said:


> --------------in Aden. They've basically given up the rest of the country to squabble in the old irrelevant capital. But some Arabs will come on PDF and tell us Saudis have "90% control "of Yemen. If that isnt propaganda then none of us is alive.


They control 90% out of which 85% is uninhabited dessert!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> They control 90% out of which 85% is uninhabited dessert!


no lie detected.



hussainb72 said:


> The Saudis have no power in Yemen right now and will hopefully be kicked out soon. The houthis have increased the pressure on them and are gaing more ground, UAE has turned against them and are going towards iran now and are constantly attacking the saudi backed forces, and the pro government Yemenis dont trust the Saudis anymore. So they cant do much anymore.


So are you basically saying that the richest Arab country attacked the poorest Arab country, in collusion with other either broke or ego-inflated Arabs(UAE, Sudan)to thwart the "Persians" from taking over "Arab lands" but in the end the 2 most egotistical Arabs(UAE and Saudis) decided to turn on each other in the 3rd party Arab country they were fighting with to sort out their Arab ego issues??? I'M DONE Bra.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> They control 90% out of which 85% is uninhabited dessert!


Much less than 90%: 






Red = Houthis
Yellow = STC (separatist; UAE-backed)
Green = Hadi (KSA-backed)
Grey with black borders = Al Qaeda 

*Top 5 largest cities in Yemen by population:
*
1. Sana'a - 4 million (West Yemen - Houthis)
2. Taiz - 2.5 million (West Yemen - Houthis/Hadi)
3. Aden - 1.8 million (West Yemen - STC)
4. Hodeidah - 0.6 million (West Yemen - Houthis)
4. Ibb - 0.25 million (West Yemen - Houthis) 

All 5 largest cities in Yemen are in West Yemen. 3/5 controlled by Houthis, 1/5 by STC and 1/5 contested by Houthis/Hadi. 

MBS' invasion of Yemen IS an embarrassing failure of FP by the Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Much less than 90%:
> 
> View attachment 576539
> 
> 
> Red = Houthis
> Yellow = STC (separatist; UAE-backed)
> Green = Hadi (KSA-backed)
> Grey with black borders = Al Qaeda
> 
> *Top 5 largest cities in Yemen by population:
> *
> 1. Sana'a - 4 million (West Yemen - Houthis)
> 2. Taiz - 2.5 million (West Yemen - Houthis/Hadi)
> 3. Aden - 1.8 million (West Yemen - STC)
> 4. Hodeidah - 0.6 million (West Yemen - Houthis)
> 4. Ibb - 0.25 million (West Yemen - Houthis)
> 
> All 5 largest cities in Yemen are in West Yemen. 3/5 controlled by Houthis, 1/5 by STC and 1/5 contested by Houthis/Hadi.
> 
> MBS' invasion of Yemen IS an embarrassing failure of FP by the Saudis.


and PLEASE dont forget that Alqaeda in Yemen, has its territory completely surrounded on land by Saudi controlled areas....this isnt a coincidence or pointless fact... just saying...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussainb72

925boy said:


> no lie detected.
> 
> 
> So are you basically saying that the richest Arab country attacked the poorest Arab country, in collusion with other either broke or ego-inflated Arabs(UAE, Sudan)to thwart the "Persians" from taking over "Arab lands" but in the end the 2 most egotistical Arabs(UAE and Saudis) decided to turn on each other in the 3rd party Arab country they were fighting with to sort out their Arab ego issues??? I'M DONE Bra.



The thing is really simple. The only reason this alliance was formed and saudi gained the courage to attack and enter yemen was that they had the US's support, but now that trump said he no longer has any interests in the gulf and will charge lots of money to defend and support its "alias" in the region, some of these countries have changed their mind and turned towards iran, like the UAE and kuwait. Its kinda the same thing qatar did. I heard that qatar is paying about 2 million dollars each year to iran for iran to protect its ships and interests in the region, so paying about 2 million annually is better than paying 500 million just for a 5 minute phone call. And they know that without the US's support, they will be wiped out sooner, so its better to think correctly and go the right way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167127611606228992
King of Jews didn't want to speak...?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

hussainb72 said:


> The thing is really simple. The only reason this alliance was formed and saudi gained the courage to attack and enter yemen was that they had the US's support, but now that trump said he no longer has any interests in the gulf and will charge lots of money to defend and support its "alias" in the region, some of these countries have changed their mind and turned towards iran, like the UAE and kuwait. Its kinda the same thing qatar did. I heard that qatar is paying about 2 million dollars each year to iran for iran to protect its ships and interests in the region, so paying about 2 million annually is better than paying 500 million just for a 5 minute phone call. And they know that without the US's support, they will be wiped out sooner, so its better to think correctly and go the right way.


Good points. About the Qatar paying Iran $2M to secure the Persian gulf, lmaooo, its probably more like $2bn...ha ha . I like Qatar because Qatar has always had a practical outlook to Iran- dont fight it because thats a lost cause from day 1. negotiate, understand and be flexible. Go Qatar. As for KSA and UAE trying to isolate them, it just shows once again that Arab and Islamic unity are dead and buried. Next!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussainb72

925boy said:


> Good points. About the Qatar paying Iran $2M to secure the Persian gulf, lmaooo, its probably more like $2bn...ha ha .



Well I dont really remember the exact number of digits of the amount of money Qatar pays iran, cause i heard this news a long time ago when iran had just signed some deals with them at the time Qatar just decided to join iran. But yea the 2 billion makes more sense.



> I like Qatar because Qatar has always had a practical outlook to Iran- dont fight it because thats a lost cause from day 1. negotiate, understand and be flexible. Go Qatar. As for KSA and UAE trying to isolate them, it just shows once again that Arab and Islamic unity are dead and buried. Next!



Sadly islamic and arab unity isnt a thing anymore, and it almost never was a thing, it failed each time one of the countries tried starting such a thing, but iran has had some success uniting with some of the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

aryobarzan said:


> The practical way to make switch over from this site to the Iranian forum would be to set a date for the switch over and a public pledge sheet list of members who are willing to sign off from this forum and not contribute in any form for few months...Imagine if no topic is updated for few months in this forum will result in migration of occasional contributors/readers to the Iranian forum. may be after Aug 22nd when all the activity related to Bavar AD system dies down..will be a good time...I have a date of Sept 21 (start of autumn) and I have one person in this forum that most of us respect and admire his technical inputs in various fields.. so if he makes a pledge to switch over most of us will do that...just my thoughts.



This is a good idea... But why not earlier than 21st September?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

AmirPatriot said:


> This is a good idea... But why not earlier than 21st September?


Sept 21 just to give members time to do their public pledge, and get the date known by asking every member to propagate the event in this forum...some one with seniority in this forum has to initiate the pledge topic and set it up so others can put their names on it...just my thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arashkamangir

@AmirPatriot I also placed a few things for quality of life improvements under the features request section. They are mostly scaling and content fitting related. Generally small things like that may seem trivial but over time it puts strain on users eyes and deter them from logging in frequently or shortens the user retention per visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167495090748702720


I hope FIFA bans Iran from international competition, that's the only way to force these fanatics to change this bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

hussainb72 said:


> Well I dont really remember the exact number of digits of the amount of money Qatar pays iran, cause i heard this news a long time ago when iran had just signed some deals with them at the time Qatar just decided to join iran. But yea the 2 billion makes more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly islamic and arab unity isnt a thing anymore, and it almost never was a thing, it failed each time one of the countries tried starting such a thing, but iran has had some success uniting with some of the countries.



Religious unity can very rarely be achieved and only temporarily. An example is Europe during the crusades, but inevitably, fundamental ethno-cultural, historical differences and economic interests of individual nations resulted in European nations squabbling again after the end of the crusades. Protestant reformation certainly didn't help either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*@AmirPatriot *and all Iranian members... as a follow up to many members idea of moving to the Iran military forum I have made a sample draft sheet and a proposed move date of Sept 21.We need someone to open a "MOVE" topic and automate this sheet so that any one who wants to put their names in it can do so. If you want to modify the text go ahead and do that..if we can make Bavar 373 we should be able to manage this move..lets stop complaining about unfair treatments and actually do something about it...here is the text since I can not upload the file.

*Going Home (draft)*​
*The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*

*Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *

*Thank you and good luck to all of us.*

_names......._

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sineva

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/29/world/middleeast/iran-trump-talks.html

*In Iran’s Hierarchy, Talks With Trump Are Now Seen as Inevitable*






President Hassan Rouhani of Iran with his foreign minister, Mohammad Javad Zarif, this month in Tehran.CreditCreditOffice of the Iranian Presidency


By Farnaz Fassihi


Aug. 29, 2019







In the power circles of Tehran, where “Death to America” is regularly chanted, the idea has taken hold that Iran must eventually negotiate with President Trump, according to several people with knowledge of the shift.

These people said Iran’s leadership had concluded that Mr. Trump could be re-elected and that the country cannot withstand six more years of the onerous sanctions he has imposed.

It is a remarkable turnabout for the political establishment in Tehran, which for the past 40 years has staked its legitimacy on defiance of the United States but has been particularly hostile toward Mr. Trump.

President Hassan Rouhani of Iran teased a possible meeting with Mr. Trump earlier this week, indicating he would be willing if it would benefit Iranians.

Mr. Rouhani reversed himself within 24 hours, suggesting he may have been overruled by Iran’s supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei. But the people with knowledge of the Iranian hierarchy’s thinking said Mr. Rouhani’s behavior should be viewed as part of the emerging new strategy.

They said the strategy was following two parallel tracks: displaying a more defiant position on Iran’s military and nuclear energy policies to irritate Mr. Trump, while signaling a willingness to talk under certain conditions, appealing to what are seen as his deal-maker instincts.

Abbas Abdi, a onetime leader of the students who took hostages at the United States Embassy in 1979 and now a prominent figure in a faction known as the reformists, which is open to dialogue with the Americans.

Hard-liners who have opposed such dialogue, Mr. Abdi said, had “concluded that what works now with America is being tough but open to talks if Trump offers some guarantees.”

Iranian leaders were predictably outraged last year after Mr. Trump abandoned Iran’s 2015 nuclear agreement with world powers, demanded a more stringent accord and reimposed crippling sanctions on Iran.

While some may have hoped Mr. Trump could be dismissed as a one-term president, that view has faded.

The new strategy, those who spoke about it said, was also predicated on dangling a foreign-policy victory to Mr. Trump that he could use to bolster his re-election prospects.

In early August, First Vice President Eshaq Jahangiri held a meeting with a group of advisers and political affiliates to discuss the government’s approach to dealing with the United States, according to one person who attended the meeting and another who had knowledge of it.

If Mr. Trump wanted a “more comprehensive” deal than the existing accord, then Iran would consider his demand — and even discuss parts of its ballistic missile program and Iran’s role in the region — but in return Iran, too, would seek a more comprehensive guarantee from the United States for long-lasting economic relief, the people at the meeting said.

“This golden window of opportunity will likely not repeat in the next decade,” Sadegh Alhusseini, a senior foreign-policy and economic adviser to Mr. Jahangiri, said in a Twitter message. “This is the start of the game for Iran. Approaching U.S. elections give Iran a rare card to play with Trump.”

The “maximum pressure” campaign decreed by Mr. Trump has not threatened to collapse the Iranian government or led to a popular uprising, as some critics of the government had hoped. But rising tensions with the United States carry the risk of a military conflict, which Mr. Trump has said he wants to avoid.

Signs of Iran’s strategy for dealing with Mr. Trump have become clearer in recent weeks.

Iran has downed an American drone, seized a British tanker, unveiled an improved missile defense system and exceeded the amount of enriched uranium permitted under the nuclear agreement.

As part of the strategy, people with knowledge of it said, the Iranians intend to escalate tensions even more in the next few months to strengthen their hand in potential negotiations.

Iran is expected to announce a further disengagement from the nuclear deal by the first week of September and Iranian officials have said they might increase uranium enrichment up to 20 percent, far higher than needed for civilian power use.

At the same time, Iran has strengthened diplomacy. Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif toured Europe, stopped at the Group of 7 summit on a surprise invitation from France, and traveled to China, Japan and Malaysia to meet heads of states.

Mr. Trump did not meet Mr. Zarif at the Group of 7 gathering, and it remains unclear what the Iranian foreign minister might have sought from the United States there. But sanctions relief of some kind was almost certainly raised, Iranian analysts said.






Speedboats from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps circled the British-owned oil tanker Stena Impero last month.CreditMorteza Akhoondi/Tasnim News Agency
“Iranians are in a deep economic crisis and there is only one way out,” said Nader Hashemi, director of the Middle East Center at Denver University. “They are going to try to push for making the deal as sweet as possible.”

Mr. Zarif’s appearance heightened speculation about direct talks after President Emmanuel Macron of France announced on the sidelines that Mr. Trump and Mr. Rouhani could sit down within weeks.

Mr. Trump gave no indication at the summit that lifting or suspending sanctions was on the table but he said other countries could give Iran a line of credit for its oil to “get them over a very rough patch.”

For Mr. Rouhani’s part, even while he rejected an imminent meeting with Trump, he offered a conditional opening.

“We won’t reach a positive change in our relations with the U.S. without America ending sanctions and rectifying its mistakes,” Mr. Rouhani said on Tuesday.

Opponents of such a meeting, in both countries, remain vocal, reflecting the history of mistrust that has shaped relations since the Islamic Revolution of 1979.

After Mr. Rouhani broached the mere possibility of a meeting with Mr. Trump, Kayhan, a Tehran newspaper that is a mouthpiece for the hard-line factions, asked: “Are you crazy?”

United Against Nuclear Iran, a New York-based group that supports Mr. Trump’s repudiation of the nuclear deal,said, “The momentum created by maximum pressure could quickly evaporate should talks between the United States and Iran take place prematurely.”

The ultimate decision on whether to negotiate with Mr. Trump lies with Ayatollah Khamenei. Iranian analysts and politicians said that Mr. Zarif would not have been dispatched to the Group of 7 meeting without Ayatollah Khamenei’s approval.

While Ayatollah Khamenei has always railed against the United States, he has in the past shown flexibility when all options were exhausted, if a compromise could be achieved with face-saving for Iran.

Iranian analysts and politicians have pointed to three examples when the government reversed itself and conceded to unbearable pressure: the release of American hostages in 1981, consent to the United Nations resolution to end the eight-year war with Iraq in 1988, and the Iran nuclear deal in 2015.

Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, the father of the Islamic Republic, famously said that stopping the war with Iraq had been “more deadly than taking poison.” Since then the expression “chalice of poison” has become a synonym in Iran for capitulation. (“Showing heroic flexibility” was the term preferred by Ayatollah Khamenei after the nuclear deal.)

Iranian politicians and analysts said the 1981 hostage negotiations with the United States are being studied as a potential precedent for discussions with Mr. Trump.

At that time, which also coincided with a presidential election season, Iran negotiated the release of the hostages with the administration of President Jimmy Carter but delayed freeing them, denying Mr. Carter an achievement that could have helped him win re-election.

The hostages were released as President Ronald Reagan was giving his inaugural address.

“The rhetoric you hear against talking to America is all part of the tactic,” said Saeed Shariati, leader of an Iranian reformist political party. “Iran and the U.S. will never resolve their issue completely but they’ve made concessions before and they will have to do it once again.”


----------



## 925boy

I think i started reading this and thought of @500 and his/her argument style. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

i think you can only see this in Israel " *doll as soldier* "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168254268622741506


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

F16Block72 said:


> IRANS A POWERFUL COUNTRY I AM PROUD OF MY COUNTRY IRAN AND JUST SO KNOW WE ARE AWARE OF ISRAELI AGENTS IN THIS FORUM WHO POSE AS IRANIANS AND TRY TO HARM IRAN NATIONAL SECURITY AND DETERRENCE LIKE @Battle of Waterloo @Kastor


@waz @Dubious @Irfan Baloch 

Someone please put this banned troll (Falcon29, as he admitted in the other thread) out of his misery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

@waz @Serpentine 

F16Block72 needs to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_Note1: I am publishing the names of people who have given "thumbs up" to the move. that is a good start ..if you "Thumbs up" this message I will add your name to the list also...

Note2: Try to let others know about this list so by Sept 21 at least every one is aware and they have made up their mind about this move._

*Going Home *​
*The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*

*Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *

*Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
_*The names so far:*_

_*
Aryobarzan

925boy

DoubleYouSee

Battle of waterloo
BlueInGreen2
Kastor
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> @waz @Serpentine
> 
> F16Block72 needs to go.


Imagine what a loser this guy is to troll with this much energy against Iran? Just think how bad he must have been hurt by Iran/Iranians to be this obsessed

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blue In Green

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Imagine what a loser this guy is to troll with this much energy against Iran? Just think how bad he must have been hurt by Iran/Iranians to be this obsessed



What's even sadder is that his effort are in vain, like big time. Iranian officials don't really care for what goes on in some military forum and the Iranian section has always been besieged by trolls like it at one time or another. So this isn't anything new.

This newly created account is truly wasting its time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kastor

F16Block72 said:


> CAN I SEE ONE EXAMPLE OF IRANIAN GIRL MARRYING NON-IRANIAN SHIA MAN? WHY ARE MY COUNTRYMEN SO RACIST TO OTHER SHIA?
> 
> MY COUNTRY ALSO KILLED IMAD MUGHNIYEH BECAUSE HE DIDN'T AGREE TO BE SLAVE TO MY COUNTRY.
> 
> CAN AFGHANI OR PAKISTANI SHIA BE GIVEN CITIZENSHIP IN IRAN OR NO?? WHY WE DENY THEM CITIZENSHIP BUT ASK THEM TO DIE FOR US IN SYRIA?
> 
> WHY MY COUNTRY DOESNT TEACH IN RELIGIOUS CURRICULUM THAT IMAM HUSSEIN PARTOOK IN DEFENSIVE WAR AGAINST PERSIA???
> 
> CAN ANY ONE OF MY COUNTRYMEN ATTEST TO THAT???


You are unhinged, you need to see a professional....you're on the last step to be a danger to yourself or others little man....seek help. You are far from healthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kastor

F16Block72 said:


> Yeah okay buddy, lol. I don't hate Arabs like you must be 'unhinged' and what not. Arabs are all united against the Iranian terrorist enemy. Any threat to Saudi Arabia is a threat against all Arabs. We stand with our Arab brothers there in their defense against Iranian terrorists and Shia terrorists.
> 
> You'll never succeed in turning us against them. Irregardless of any political disputes between brothers.


Arabs, more correctly wahhabis are the reason the M.E. is weak and disjointed. How many times have outsiders mowed over a country in our region? You guys had a plenty of time to do something, but you're weak....and you are not fit to lead the M.E.......Arab leaders are good for yachts and palaces and nothing more.....we have the history and brain power to lead. Iran has resisted the best of the best for 40 years and we're still here gaining respect from the westerners day by day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

aryobarzan said:


> Sept 21 just to give members time to do their public pledge, and get the date known by asking every member to propagate the event in this forum...some one with seniority in this forum has to initiate the pledge topic and set it up so others can put their names on it...just my thoughts.





aryobarzan said:


> *@AmirPatriot *and all Iranian members... as a follow up to many members idea of moving to the Iran military forum I have made a sample draft sheet and a proposed move date of Sept 21.We need someone to open a "MOVE" topic and automate this sheet so that any one who wants to put their names in it can do so. If you want to modify the text go ahead and do that..if we can make Bavar 373 we should be able to manage this move..lets stop complaining about unfair treatments and actually do something about it...here is the text since I can not upload the file.
> 
> *Going Home (draft)*​
> *The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*
> 
> *Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *
> 
> *Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
> 
> _names......._


How could we b


aryobarzan said:


> _Note1: I am publishing the names of people who have given "thumbs up" to the move. that is a good start ..if you "Thumbs up" this message I will add your name to the list also...
> 
> Note2: Try to let others know about this list so by Sept 21 at least every one is aware and they have made up their mind about this move._
> 
> *Going Home *​
> *The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*
> 
> *Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *
> 
> *Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
> _*The names so far:*_
> 
> _*
> Aryobarzan
> 
> 925boy
> 
> DoubleYouSee
> 
> Battle of waterloo
> BlueInGreen2
> Kastor
> *_


any news about the date?!


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

"Arabs are all united"

I don't think I've ever laughed so hard in my life!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

DoubleYouSee said:


> How could we b
> 
> any news about the date?!


Sept 21...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussainb72

aryobarzan said:


> _Note1: I am publishing the names of people who have given "thumbs up" to the move. that is a good start ..if you "Thumbs up" this message I will add your name to the list also...
> 
> Note2: Try to let others know about this list so by Sept 21 at least every one is aware and they have made up their mind about this move._
> 
> *Going Home *​
> *The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*
> 
> *Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *
> 
> *Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
> _*The names so far:*_
> 
> _*
> Aryobarzan
> 
> 925boy
> 
> DoubleYouSee
> 
> Battle of waterloo
> BlueInGreen2
> Kastor
> *_



Can you plz add me to this list.
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

aryobarzan said:


> _Note1: I am publishing the names of people who have given "thumbs up" to the move. that is a good start ..if you "Thumbs up" this message I will add your name to the list also...
> 
> Note2: Try to let others know about this list so by Sept 21 at least every one is aware and they have made up their mind about this move._
> 
> *Going Home *​
> *The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*
> 
> *Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *
> 
> *Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
> _*The names so far:*_
> 
> _*
> Aryobarzan
> 
> 925boy
> 
> DoubleYouSee
> 
> Battle of waterloo
> BlueInGreen2
> Kastor
> *_


Hello dude
I a trying to login with same username like here or register new account but I get below message.

I'm sorry, but you are banned. You may not post, read threads, or access the forum. Please contact your forum administrator should you have any questions.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

F16Block72 said:


> WTH LOL YOU ARE NOT REAL IRANIAN YOU ARE KURDISH REFUGEE THAT MOVED TO IRAN I AM REAL IRANIAN AND REAL SHIA.


As you are always insisting you are Iranian and Shia.....that shows that you are not.....

What is the adree


SubWater said:


> Hello dude
> I a trying to login with same username like here or register new account but I get below message.
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are banned. You may not post, read threads, or access the forum. Please contact your forum administrator should you have any questions.​


what is the address!let's try to sign in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

SubWater said:


> Hello dude
> I a trying to login with same username like here or register new account but I get below message.
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are banned. You may not post, read threads, or access the forum. Please contact your forum administrator should you have any questions.​


It should work if you try to log in on a computer. I just did so on my phone. Nelsa says it will be fully fixed within 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

DoubleYouSee said:


> As you are always insisting you are Iranian and Shia.....that shows that you are not.....
> 
> What is the adree
> 
> what is the address!let's try to sign in


I searched the name in google and see familar names.
*“Iran Military forum”*
It should be second result



AmirPatriot said:


> It should work if you try to log in on a computer. I just did so on my phone. Nelsa says it will be fully fixed within 24 hours.


Thanks I enter with same name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

DoubleYouSee said:


> *By God i know what is the sum of 10 and 2*..........but the site doesn't accept my answer.


lol i had this problem with PDF too, they asked how many planes you see in this pic and there was one but the system did not take that answer.
wish there was a question option and you ask them nigga how many you see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

I don't mind arm-chairing in another forum, however the forum in question has a really crappy interface (especially the mobile GUI). Frankly it sucks. I don't want to hurt some peoples feelings since they have put time, money and effort on it. However, it will never fly if the competing forum (PDF) is light years ahead in terms of GUI and functionality. Cant they just try to mimic this one? Obviously this one is successful for a reason...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sina-1 said:


> I don't mind arm-chairing in another forum, however the forum in question has a really crappy interface (especially the mobile GUI). Frankly it sucks. I don't want to hurt some peoples feelings since they have put time, money and effort on it. However, it will never fly if the competing forum (PDF) is light years ahead in terms of GUI and functionality. Cant they just try to mimic this one? Obviously this one is successful for a reason...



The workload of the design is on just one person. If anyone with good web design and web software skills from here can help out that could be a boost.

I find the desktop UI fine (can even work with with the mobile one), but there is the tapatalk app for mobile as an alternative in the interim.


----------



## aryobarzan

_Hi..I have added all the new names ..here is the updated copy just to keep everyone informed and also to make this post to come up on the top for a while.
_
*Going Home *​
*The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*

*Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *

*Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
*The names so far: (As of Sept 2nd)*


_

*
Aryobarzan

925boy

DoubleYouSee

Battle of waterloo
BlueInGreen2
Kastor
Amirpatriot
Subwater
hussainb72
Mithridates
arashkamangir
Shafqat7
*
_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sina-1

AmirPatriot said:


> The workload of the design is on just one person. If anyone with good web design and web software skills from here can help out that could be a boost.
> 
> I find the desktop UI fine (can even work with with the mobile one), but there is the tapatalk app for mobile as an alternative in the interim.


I can provide help, depending on which platform that is currently used. If he is interested then please provide me his contact information.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sina-1 said:


> I can provide help, depending on which platform that is currently used. If he is interested then please provide me his contact information.


Currently discussing the matter with nelsa. Once we are agreed on how to go forward I will open a thread in the "Feature Requests" section of that forum. I appreciate your and anyone else with the requisite skills' input.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*@AmirPatriot: *Hi Amir...I know you have put a lot of time and energy to create the new "Iran Military Forum" and I thank you . I realize such a project requires funding also to pay for the domain name and other expenses...so here is few questions..

do you require funding for your project and if yes then what is the approximate dollar amount or Euro if it is more used in Iran now.

If funds are collected we need some legal way to transfer it to you in Iran so any thoughts on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

aryobarzan said:


> *@AmirPatriot: *Hi Amir...I know you have put a lot of time and energy to create the new "Iran Military Forum" and I thank you . I realize such a project requires funding also to pay for the domain name and other expenses...so here is few questions..
> 
> do you require funding for your project and if yes then what is the approximate dollar amount or Euro if it is more used in Iran now.
> 
> If funds are collected we need some legal way to transfer it to you in Iran so any thoughts on that.



Thanks for asking, but funding is not an issue as of now, we have it covered. If we ever need it, we'll communicate that to members.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sineva

BlueInGreen2 said:


> What's even sadder is that his effort are in vain, like big time. Iranian officials don't really care for what goes on in some military forum and the Iranian section has always been besieged by trolls like it at one time or another. So this isn't anything new.
> 
> This newly created account is truly wasting its time.


He`s got to do something to earn his shekels,I imagine he`s probably paid per post,so the more he posts the more he earns.


----------



## arashkamangir

Sineva said:


> He`s got to do something to earn his shekels,I imagine he`s probably paid per post,so the more he posts the more he earns.



Here is an update to DCS engine:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Myself

Sina-1 said:


> I don't mind arm-chairing in another forum, however the forum in question has a really crappy interface (especially the mobile GUI). Frankly it sucks. I don't want to hurt some peoples feelings since they have put time, money and effort on it. However, it will never fly if the competing forum (PDF) is light years ahead in terms of GUI and functionality. Cant they just try to mimic this one? Obviously this one is successful for a reason...


I second that. Early move to a non competing platform will defeat the purpose. This is one of the fundamental issues People of Iran have: “let’s start it now, we will figure it out later if anything goes wrong”. Patience is not a bad thing guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

I have been criticized

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kastor

Myself said:


> I second that. Early move to a non competing platform will defeat the purpose. This is one of the fundamental issues People of Iran have: “let’s start it now, we will figure it out later if anything goes wrong”. Patience is not a bad thing guys!


I would love an independent Iranian forum too....but I agree, the interface can be a little better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Myself said:


> I second that. Early move to a non competing platform will defeat the purpose. This is one of the fundamental issues People of Iran have: “let’s start it now, we will figure it out later if anything goes wrong”. Patience is not a bad thing guys!


The new "Iran Military Forum" has been maturing for over a year now...much better from its original form because of the dedication of a few Iranians... so a short term move for Sept 21 is not an impulsive decision ..lots of members have been wanting this site to work however this is the classical example of chicken and egg. the site will not get better if people are all waiting for it to become better . I am personally not involved with the development of this site I wished I was (lack of software and web design skills) however I noticed some people have volunteered their skills and time and that is so great. I believe in rolling up my sleeves and doing something rather that just hoping someone else will do it. There is no organisation behind all this it is just each one of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Myself said:


> I second that. Early move to a non competing platform will defeat the purpose. This is one of the fundamental issues People of Iran have: “let’s start it now, we will figure it out later if anything goes wrong”. Patience is not a bad thing guys!


to the contrary, not relying on others is also a virtue ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Myself said:


> I second that. Early move to a non competing platform will defeat the purpose. This is one of the fundamental issues People of Iran have: “let’s start it now, we will figure it out later if anything goes wrong”. Patience is not a bad thing guys!



We are constantly working on improving the site, it will not stand still. However, some things in this forum will always stay the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kastor

AmirPatriot said:


> We are constantly working on improving the site, it will not stand still. However, some things in this forum will always stay the same.


We may all not be software or web designers but we can help monetarily.....you should set up a go fund me or a paypal to help pay for its development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Kastor said:


> We may all not be software or web designers but we can help monetarily.....you should set up a go fund me or a paypal to help pay for its development.


I agree.

So far it seems to have been built from scratch by 1-2 people by their own generosity for anyone's use entirely for free. From a desktop POV the interface is pretty good now. 

Three biggest improvements needed are probably:
1. Notifications
2. Better/cleaner/more uniform formatting of posts (especially when things are copy/pasted in)
3. Embedding Tweets

But nothing that can't be achieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

_



Note1: I am publishing the names of people who have given "thumbs up" to the move. so please if you "Thumbs up" this message (only this message ) I will add your name to the list also...If I missed your name please send me a reply. this is a crude method I am using.

Note 2: Try to let others know about this list so by Sept 21 at least every one is aware and they have made up their mind about this move.

_

_Note 3: I am not related to the new *"Iran Military Forum"* *@AmirPatriot *is the patriot who took upon himself to create this site and I am just helping to do my share .There is no organization behind all of this so if you can help him to make the site more user friendly please contact him._
*Going Home *​
*The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*

*Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *

*Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
*The names so far: (As of Sept 3rd)*




_

*
Aryobarzan

925boy

DoubleYouSee

Battle of waterloo
BlueInGreen2
Kastor
Amirpatriot
Subwater
hussainb72
Mithridates
arashkamangir
Shafqat7
mohsen
PeeD...
Azbaroj
*
_

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## AmirPatriot

Thanks for all the input guys. Nelsa is doing most of the technical work, I'm going to talk with him to agree a way forward and then we'll be able to get either hired help or help from members here to improve the design. By the way, there is a feature requests section on that forum for all your suggestions.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## azbaroj

aryobarzan said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> Note1: I am publishing the names of people who have given "thumbs up" to the move. so please if you "Thumbs up" this message (only this message ) I will add your name to the list also...If I missed your name please send me a reply. this is a crude method I am using.
> 
> Note 2: Try to let others know about this list so by Sept 21 at least every one is aware and they have made up their mind about this move.
> 
> _
> 
> _Note 3: I am not related to the new *"Iran Military Forum"* *@AmirPatriot *is the patriot who took upon himself to create this site and I am just helping to do my share .There is no organization behind all of this so if you can help him to make the site more user friendly please contact him._
> *Going Home *​
> *The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*
> 
> *Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *
> 
> *Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
> *The names so far: (As of Sept 3rd)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *
> Aryobarzan
> 
> 925boy
> 
> DoubleYouSee
> 
> Battle of waterloo
> BlueInGreen2
> Kastor
> Amirpatriot
> Subwater
> hussainb72
> Mithridates
> arashkamangir
> Shafqat7
> mohsen
> PeeD...
> *
> _


Hi , you missed my name .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

azbaroj said:


> Hi , you missed my name .


Thank you.your name is on now.


----------



## New

aryobarzan said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> Note1: I am publishing the names of people who have given "thumbs up" to the move. so please if you "Thumbs up" this message (only this message ) I will add your name to the list also...If I missed your name please send me a reply. this is a crude method I am using.
> 
> Note 2: Try to let others know about this list so by Sept 21 at least every one is aware and they have made up their mind about this move.
> 
> _
> 
> _Note 3: I am not related to the new *"Iran Military Forum"* *@AmirPatriot *is the patriot who took upon himself to create this site and I am just helping to do my share .There is no organization behind all of this so if you can help him to make the site more user friendly please contact him._
> *Going Home *​
> *The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*
> 
> *Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *
> 
> *Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
> *The names so far: (As of Sept 3rd)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *
> Aryobarzan
> 
> 925boy
> 
> DoubleYouSee
> 
> Battle of waterloo
> BlueInGreen2
> Kastor
> Amirpatriot
> Subwater
> hussainb72
> Mithridates
> arashkamangir
> Shafqat7
> mohsen
> PeeD...
> Azbaroj
> *
> _


it's against the forum roles to encourage others to leave or advertise another forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussainb72

New said:


> it's against the forum roles to encourage others to leave or advertise another forum.



Do you think there is any other way to do this?
And the mods here to care about the rules and are biased against people in this section, that's why we have decided to move.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

New said:


> it's against the forum roles to encourage others to leave or advertise another forum.


@MOD: we will leave one way or an other.the question is if it is in good terms. Or is is the result of censorship. Up to you.. It is your forum and your rules...we are not encouraging any one to leave this forum, we are simply trying to have our forum activated...

To Iranian members: the authorities in this forum have decided that our move is not allowed!!!!! They have confiscated the last update of the list. I will try to regenerate the list in our own forum tonite. Please continue to send myself or amir your names if you desire to move...I will probably be banned soon but that is a small price to pay..just remember Sept 21.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## New

aryobarzan said:


> @MOD: we will leave one way or an other.the question is if it is in good terms. Or is is the result of censorship. Up to you.. It is your forum and your rules...we are not encouraging any one to leave this forum, we are simply trying to have our forum activated...
> 
> To Iranian members: the authorities in this forum have decided that our move is not allowed!!!!! They have confiscated the last update of the list. I will try to regenerate the list in our own forum tonite. Please continue to send myself or amir your names if you desire to move...I will probably be banned soon but that is a small price to pay..just remember Sept 21.


To have your own forum, good for you.
But here is a platform to share thoughts, if you have any we will always be happy to see or hear, but that ain't right to advertise another forum or encourage others to leave.
I hope you the bests.



hussainb72 said:


> Do you think there is any other way to do this?
> And the mods here to care about the rules and are biased against people in this section, that's why we have decided to move.


Dear, I really do not think the mods here are biased. If you share a thoughtful opinion, you will find the mods the most eager to hear it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

New said:


> Dear, I really do not think the mods here are biased. If you share a thoughtful opinion, you will find the mods the most eager to hear it.


Can I share my thoughtful opinions about which mods are biased and why I feel like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## New

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Can I share my thoughtful opinions about which mods are biased and why I feel like that?


Avoiding personal insults, you may always welcomed sharing your opinion, my dear.


----------



## azbaroj

hussainb72 said:


> Do you think there is any other way to do this?
> And the mods here to care about the rules and are biased against people in this section, that's why we have decided to move.


Does ' move ' means leave this forum ?


----------



## hussainb72

azbaroj said:


> Does ' move ' means leave this forum ?



Not really, but we want to be active on that forum as well, because there are less trolls there, so we can have better conversations there and discuss our topics in an easier way.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WebMaster

Create a thread in GHQ to have your concerns addressed. Moderation issue will always be there no matter which site you go to. Through big site comes bigger moderation. So help us play a neutral field, which PDF is. If you want censorship, this place may not be your type then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

WebMaster said:


> Create a thread in GHQ to have your concerns addressed. Moderation issue will always be there no matter which site you go to. Through big site comes bigger moderation. So help us play a neutral field, which PDF is. If you want censorship, this place may not be your type then.


Respectfully, I made a thread in GHQ about a Pakistani user trolling in Iranian threads on August 14th. I included a screenshot of the troll post in question. 

3 weeks later, I have had no reply to that thread and the troll post is still up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Respectfully, I made a thread in GHQ about a Pakistani user trolling in Iranian threads on August 14th. I included a screenshot of the troll post in question.
> 
> 3 weeks later, I have had no reply to that thread and the troll post is still up.


I replied you there. Mods are currently busy, most are inactive. We will be restructuring our team soon.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

WebMaster said:


> I replied you there. Mods are currently busy, most are inactive. We will be restructuring our team soon.


The only way to get mods attention is usually to tag them publicly, this undermines the point and utility of the GHQ.

But thanks for your response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


> to the contrary, not relying on others is also a virtue ...


replace "a virtue" with "Iranian" and i'll still agree.


----------



## azbaroj

Hi , is it true that Iranian Media don't pronounce the name of Greece PM's given name . 
A very strange yet funny coincidence became public on social media recently by a few people, who speak Persian, the official language of Iran.

Kyriakos Mitsotakis, the newly-elected Conservative Prime Minister of Greece, became globally known on July 7th, when he and his party managed to win an absolute majority in Parliament.

His name appeared in every major newspaper and TV channel, introducing to the world the new Greek Prime Minister, whose surname was familiar to those who already knew a few things about Greece’s political history.

The son of Constantinos Mitsotakis, another Greek Prime Minister and prominent politician for nearly half a century, Kyriakos was the second member of the Mitsotakis family to reach the prime ministerial position of Greece.
So far, so good
What is the full meaning of his name in Persian? 
https://greece.greekreporter.com/20...o-not-pronounce-the-greek-pms-given-name/amp/


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Excuse me every buddy but it means"dik or pooosy"..... word by word,kyr ia kos

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AmirPatriot

azbaroj said:


> Hi , is it true that Iranian Media don't pronounce the name of Greece PM's given name .
> A very strange yet funny coincidence became public on social media recently by a few people, who speak Persian, the official language of Iran.
> 
> Kyriakos Mitsotakis, the newly-elected Conservative Prime Minister of Greece, became globally known on July 7th, when he and his party managed to win an absolute majority in Parliament.
> 
> His name appeared in every major newspaper and TV channel, introducing to the world the new Greek Prime Minister, whose surname was familiar to those who already knew a few things about Greece’s political history.
> 
> The son of Constantinos Mitsotakis, another Greek Prime Minister and prominent politician for nearly half a century, Kyriakos was the second member of the Mitsotakis family to reach the prime ministerial position of Greece.
> So far, so good
> What is the full meaning of his name in Persian?
> https://greece.greekreporter.com/20...o-not-pronounce-the-greek-pms-given-name/amp/


----------



## DoubleYouSee

AmirPatriot said:


>


Suppose that you are watching News on TV with your dad and here is a breaking news of Greece

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azbaroj

DoubleYouSee said:


> Excuse me every buddy but it means"dik or pooosy"..... word by word,kyr ia kos


Thanks Bro . 



DoubleYouSee said:


> Suppose that you are watching News on TV with your dad and here is a breaking news of Greece

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Mithridates

loool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

azbaroj said:


> Hi , is it true that Iranian Media don't pronounce the name of Greece PM's given name .
> A very strange yet funny coincidence became public on social media recently by a few people, who speak Persian, the official language of Iran.
> 
> Kyriakos Mitsotakis, the newly-elected Conservative Prime Minister of Greece, became globally known on July 7th, when he and his party managed to win an absolute majority in Parliament.
> 
> His name appeared in every major newspaper and TV channel, introducing to the world the new Greek Prime Minister, whose surname was familiar to those who already knew a few things about Greece’s political history.
> 
> The son of Constantinos Mitsotakis, another Greek Prime Minister and prominent politician for nearly half a century, Kyriakos was the second member of the Mitsotakis family to reach the prime ministerial position of Greece.
> So far, so good
> What is the full meaning of his name in Persian?
> https://greece.greekreporter.com/20...o-not-pronounce-the-greek-pms-given-name/amp/



well he's name ( which is a super bad curse word in Farsi language  sorry ) is considered censorship on TV just like some words on NBC channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

DoubleYouSee said:


> Excuse me every buddy but it means"dik or pooosy"..... word by word,kyr ia kos




*Persian Language And The Language Of Diplomacy*

The gradual entry of a large number of loan words into Persian from European languages and most notably from French began in the 19th century and continued through the 20th century as part of the process of modernization of culture and society in Persia. Several political and educational factors played a significant part in the selection and provenance of these borrowings. Although France did not have the perennial political and military influence of Russia or Britain on Persia, it served, particularly in the 19th and early part of the 20th century, as the most important model of modern secular culture for Persia as well as many other countries of the region. French was not only the language of the corps diplomatique and haute couture but was also used as a second language in European royal courts and aristocratic circles particularly when refinements of cuisine, manners, and etiquette were discussed.

This process continued into the 20th century with the educational system at all levels modeled on the French system, in organization as well as curricula, and with the textbooks, particularly in the sciences, based on translations from French.


http://www.iranicaonline.org/articles/france-xvi-loan-words-in-persian-

By the 17th century, French was known as the language of diplomacy and international relations throughout the world.

Iranians know what to expect when dealing with foreign leaders, as the French meaning of their names give a pretty good hint!

Here a small list:

•Shinzo Abe is a Japanese politician who has been Prime Minister of Japan since 2012:
*Shinzo The Abbot* (French: abbé; Meaning: abbot)

•Imran Ahmed Khan Niazi HI PP is the 22nd and current Prime Minister of Pakistan:
*Imran The Rod* (French: canne; Meaning: stick)

•Narendra Damodardas Modi is an Indian politician serving as the 14th and current Prime Minister of India since 2014:
*Narendra The Cursed* (French: maudit; Meaning: cursed)

•George Walker Bush is an American politician who served as the 43rd President of the United States from 2001 to 2009:
*George The Big Mouth* (French: bouche; Meaning: mouth)

•Donald John Trump is the 45th and current President of the United States, in office since January 20, 2017:
*Donald The Cheat* (French: trompe; Meaning: deceive)

•Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin is a Russian statesman and former intelligence officer serving as President of Russia since 2012:
*Vladimir The Whore* (French: putain; Meaning: prostitute)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

DoubleYouSee said:


> Excuse me every buddy but it means"dik or pooosy"..... word by word,kyr ia kos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*US companies push the White House to transfer nuclear technology to Saudi Arabia*
https://oversight.house.gov/sites/democrats.oversight.house.gov/files/Trump Saudi Nuclear Report July 2019.pdf

Saudi arabia Uranium mining
https://www.argaam.com/en/article/articledetail/id/519901

Saudi arabia research reactor





Hrim-2 , also known as Grom-2 (Грім 2), Ukrainian made solid propellant mobile short-range ballistic missile covertly financed by Saudi Arabia. Saudi Arabia to begin receiving Thunder-2 ballistic missile system in 2022






Turkey President Erdogan hints that Turkey may need to obtain nuclear warheads,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Grom-2's export range should be limited to 280km. Kind of like an early Fateh but with Iskander tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Grom-2's export range should be limited to 280km. Kind of like an early Fateh but with Iskander tech.


But Saudis will probably buy and receive this system, and probably ask Pakistanis to operate it for them. Just sayin..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

925boy said:


> But Saudis will probably buy and receive this system, and probably ask Pakistanis to operate it for them. Just sayin..



No way the Saudi Chimps would be able to operate a system like that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> No way the Saudi Chimps would be able to operate a system like that!


Never underestimate your enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussainb72

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Never underestimate your enemy.



Well that's true, but right now we are talking about an enemy that cant even win against a group of people called the houthis. And a US general once said about the saudi army that the only use of such army in a war in the gulf is to fight Bahrain's citizens, they cant do anything else. Saudi with its command system cant do anything, just for the troops in a firefight to receive close air support, it would take it at least 1 day, as several people have to agree with the request until a plane can take off for that. And talking about their tactics, they dont even know how to simply protect a tank in a war zone, you think they are that of a threat. But the toys they have are dangerous, that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

hussainb72 said:


> Well that's true, but right now we are talking about an enemy that cant even win against a group of people called the houthis. And a US general once said about the saudi army that the only use of such army in a war in the gulf is to fight Bahrain's citizens, they cant do anything else. Saudi with its command system cant do anything, just for the troops in a firefight to receive close air support, it would take it at least 1 day, as several people have to agree with the request until a plane can take off for that. And talking about their tactics, they dont even know how to simply protect a tank in a war zone, you think they are that of a threat. But the toys they have are dangerous, that's all.


It's not that hard to use BMs, keep them stored in underground silo with a small trained team of experts ready to use them. 

It's hard to defeat a group that controls such a large territory and can live in the mountains. US cannot fully defeat Taliban in Afghanistan (who controlled less area than Houthis) - it means the US can't do anything? 

Yemen war was a strategic error from KSA - they lost a lot of blood and resources to achieve nothing on the battleground vs the Houthis, rift with UAE, and now far stronger and more experienced Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussainb72

Battle of Waterloo said:


> It's not that hard to use BMs, keep them stored in underground silo with a small trained team of experts ready to use them.
> 
> It's hard to defeat a group that controls such a large territory and can live in the mountains. US cannot fully defeat Taliban in Afghanistan (who controlled less area than Houthis) - it means the US can't do anything?
> 
> Yemen war was a strategic error from KSA - they lost a lot of blood and resources to achieve nothing on the battleground vs the Houthis, rift with UAE, and now far stronger and more experienced Houthis.



The point is that they themselves dont have the brain to do anything, but that doesnt mean they cant hire people to use their stuff, and that's probably what will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussainb72

The first 2 mins are just worth watching. The rest is badly edited.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

hussainb72 said:


> The first 2 mins are just worth watching. The rest is badly edited.


Marilyn Lockheed, Tim Apple - what's wrong with this guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

More than 21 million barrels of oil to Syrians in one year (7.5 million barrels in last 2 months alone). That's what I call a true ally, saving Syrians from illegal and inhumane US economic sanctions designed to starve all Syrians for the crime of fighting against KSA-backed jihadists that wanted to destroy secular Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WinterNights

@WebMaster, I have written this comment on another thread, but in case dubious deletes it, I'll write it here as well.

Webmaster, because of this mod, "dubious", many Iranians have recently left the forum. This mod is blatantly biased towards Iranians. It's no coincidence that so many people (not just Iranians!) are complaining against this mod. It's not just the number of Iranian threads this person closes for baseless reasons, but also the way this mod treats Iranians. 

Wesbmaster is a very cool guy, and certainly not against Iranians. I think this mod is doing a very big disservice towards your forum. There are many honourable moderators on this forum All they do their well but very rarely do so many people complain against them! But with this mod, the situation is different.

Iranians (your brothers) should not have to leave this forum just because of the bullying behaviour of this one moderator. This moderator's behaviour has been highlighted many times, but they obviously they don't care.This sort of behaviour towards a nationality by a moderator should be dealt with. Please @WebMaster, take action.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AmirPatriot

WinterNights said:


> @WebMaster, I have written this comment on another thread, but in case dubious deletes it, I'll write it here as well.
> 
> Webmaster, because of this mod, "dubious", many Iranians have recently left the forum. This mod is blatantly biased towards Iranians. It's no coincidence that so many people (not just Iranians!) are complaining against this mod. It's not just the number of Iranian threads this person closes for baseless reasons, but also the way this mod treats Iranians.
> 
> Wesbmaster is a very cool guy, and certainly not against Iranians. I think this mod is doing a very big disservice towards your forum. There are many honourable moderators on this forum All they do their well but very rarely do so many people complain against them! But with this mod, the situation is different.
> 
> Iranians (your brothers) should not have to leave this forum just because of the bullying behaviour of this one moderator. This moderator's behaviour has been highlighted many times, but they obviously they don't care.This sort of behaviour towards a nationality by a moderator should be dealt with. Please @WebMaster, take action.


It's not just one mod

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SubWater

WinterNights said:


> @WebMaster, I have written this comment on another thread, but in case dubious deletes it, I'll write it here as well.
> 
> Webmaster, because of this mod, "dubious", many Iranians have recently left the forum. This mod is blatantly biased towards Iranians. It's no coincidence that so many people (not just Iranians!) are complaining against this mod. It's not just the number of Iranian threads this person closes for baseless reasons, but also the way this mod treats Iranians.
> 
> Wesbmaster is a very cool guy, and certainly not against Iranians. I think this mod is doing a very big disservice towards your forum. There are many honourable moderators on this forum All they do their well but very rarely do so many people complain against them! But with this mod, the situation is different.
> 
> Iranians (your brothers) should not have to leave this forum just because of the bullying behaviour of this one moderator. This moderator's behaviour has been highlighted many times, but they obviously they don't care.This sort of behaviour towards a nationality by a moderator should be dealt with. Please @WebMaster, take action.


Nobody understand u better than me.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/page-2247

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterNights

SubWater said:


> Nobody understand u better than me.
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/page-2247



Thanks dadash.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171490588882960384

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zectech

aryobarzan said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> Note1: I am publishing the names of people who have given "thumbs up" to the move. so please if you "Thumbs up" this message (only this message ) I will add your name to the list also...If I missed your name please send me a reply. this is a crude method I am using.
> 
> Note 2: Try to let others know about this list so by Sept 21 at least every one is aware and they have made up their mind about this move.
> 
> _
> 
> _Note 3: I am not related to the new *"Iran Military Forum"* *@AmirPatriot *is the patriot who took upon himself to create this site and I am just helping to do my share .There is no organization behind all of this so if you can help him to make the site more user friendly please contact him._
> *Going Home *​
> *The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*
> 
> *Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *
> 
> *Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
> *The names so far: (As of Sept 3rd)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *
> Aryobarzan
> 
> 925boy
> 
> DoubleYouSee
> 
> Battle of waterloo
> BlueInGreen2
> Kastor
> Amirpatriot
> Subwater
> hussainb72
> Mithridates
> arashkamangir
> Shafqat7
> mohsen
> PeeD...
> Azbaroj
> *
> _



That is a joke of a forum, Hasbara trolls are in control of it. You can't post images like the following to name jews that control the US media, you have to believe that exactly 6 million jews died in the concentration camps, if you say 5,999,999 jews died in the camps... that is holocaust denial and you get banned from the forum.

The forum is worse than the ADL, or maybe it is the ADL. Many Hasbara trolls should take up lodging there, they should find friends there. They don't believe in false flags like the blaming of incidents in the Persian Gulf on Iran, those are 'conspiracy theories' that say Washington is trying to set up a Gulf of Tonkin incident in the Persian Gulf and blame Iran to start a war - such conversation is frowned upon. The members over there call any false flag blamed on Iran, a 'conspiracy theory'. The official story on CNN is mandatory to believe, you can't pedal 'conspiracy theories' that Washington sets up events to begin wars. You get driven out if you don't blame the 9/11 attacks on the Taliban and the Arabs. So Iranian members are happy to hate Arabs and Afghans there. You must blame the false flag attacks on Iran, or so is pushed by the Hasbara trolls.






This following anti-American video is banned from the forum, for pedaling 'anti-semitic conspiracy theories':






I never knew Mossad was such great friends with Iran.

PDF is leagues ahead of the IM forum. Hasbara trolls are welcome over there on the Iran forum.

There is a zionist global conspiracy to destroy Iran, and any discussion of this is banned from the IM forum because naming the jew is 'hateful' of the jews.

The enemy of Iran - trump... was made, funded, backed by Russian jews and other jews in New York. Dozens of jews made trump and other zionists helped. The Iran Military forum bans discussion critical of trump on this issue because you can't say the word 'jew' on the forum.

That forum is one of the most comical forum to ridicule. Somebody that wants revolution in Iran, who is probably a Mossad agent, is helping to construct that Tower of Babal forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

aryobarzan said:


> _Hi..I have added all the new names ..here is the updated copy just to keep everyone informed and also to make this post to come up on the top for a while.
> _
> *Going Home *​
> *The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.*
> 
> *Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet. *
> 
> *Thank you and good luck to all of us.*
> *The names so far: (As of Sept 2nd)*
> 
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *
> Aryobarzan
> 
> 925boy
> 
> DoubleYouSee
> 
> Battle of waterloo
> BlueInGreen2
> Kastor
> Amirpatriot
> Subwater
> hussainb72
> Mithridates
> arashkamangir
> Shafqat7
> *
> _



Iran-military forum is not like PDF where professional paid posters can spread hate and *unlawful* content (as per many local laws*), only to further their ulterior motives.

_*Beware, recently entry into Singapore has been denied by custom officers to some member, based on the opinions expressed here in Pakistan Military Defence Forum!
_

It is obvious that all the major web forums are plagued by Russian FSB professional trolls, counterpart to the Israeli hasbaras and the even most numerous C.I.A. paid posters.

*@**zectech*, *@**Ich* and *@**Truthhurtz* exemplifying this ongoing cyber war (as it is). Their agenda could be easily decrypted as follow:

✔ Russia GOOD
✔ U.S.A. BAD
✔ Russia supapowar of 21th century
✔ Russia is white aryan race
✔ Russia is catholic christian
✔ Russia technology better than the U.S.
✔ Russian women most beautiful on earth
✔ Slavic race = master race
✔ white Russians = victim of jews (bolsheviks or not)
✔ Muslim = rapefugees
✔ Africans = nigger
✔ Trump GOOD, deep state BAD
✔ Hillary Clinton = Killary
✔ Far right = uncontroversial
✔ Climate change = hoax

And the same pattern can be easily recognized on Iranian, Pakistani, Chinese, and all other western media platform.


Their ultimate geopolitical goal: a tri-polar White Viking World Hegemony shared between Slavs, Germans, and Anglo-saxons! 

Thus blaming it on the Jews, the Afro-asians, for having shattered after 1945 their all-European world order! 






▲ 1. Two centuries of White Viking World Hegemony pipe dream is enough!





▲ 2. A Russian journalist holds up portraits of Vladimir Putin, Marine LePen and Donald Trump. Dec 23rd 2016 

Only for low 96 IQs!





*Why is Russia promoting the holocaust*

Prior to WWII, HOLODOMOR was synonym of genocide with 6 millions Ukrainians deaths. Then the word HOLOCAUST coined by the victor's propagandists of both sides has slowly replaced it in the minds of the masses.

Holodomor in Ukraine:~7 millions of deaths, the 1917-1919 Genocide in Persia: 8-10 million deaths, Bengal in 1944:~3 millions of deaths. That is why all the murderous Europeans have reasons to bash on a daily basis the Holocaust on the low IQ world's masses.

Moreover, search Katyn, an estimated 50'000 Polish officers POV were executed by the NKVD.

Without mentioning the ethnic cleansing of at least 191,044 Tatars from Crimea between 18-20 May 1944.

Please note that the Holocaust promoted by Russians and the West (Allies) come from the Showa Era (昭和), and shoah is the decoy. Holodomor used to be synonym of genocide before 1945. Holocaust being the modern decoy.

To sum up, the Allies are responsible for the rise of Hitler, used as a tool to wage a two front war on the Soviet Union. The U.S.S.R. being a rebellion, spawned by the German Kaiser during WWI to weaken the Empire of Russia.
The German's expected war on the Soviet, was only a continuation of the British botched Siberian Intervention, to crush the Bolshevik rebels, between August 1918 – October 1922, and which ended up as a major defeat with 5000 casualty.

Therefore genocides perpetrated by Germany have been done with the prior acknowledgement, connivance and patronage of the British puppet masters. Hitler's murderous racism was not a secret.

Thus both Allies and Comintern are using the Holocaust to further their agenda, to whitewash their own responsibility and genocides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Trump considered easing Iran sanctions*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

skyshadow said:


> *Trump considered easing Iran sanctions*




Hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

Lol wtf happened in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mohsen

A funny channel about interesting foreign comments about Iran's power:
https://www.aparat.com/Kavoshmedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

guys is it only me or it takes a life time to load a page in IMF??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Mithridates said:


> guys is it only me or it takes a life time to load a page in IMF??


For me it's very fast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Battle of Waterloo said:


> For me it's very fast


for me it took 7 minutes to load the karrar page.


----------



## TruthHurtz

Mithridates said:


> for me it took 7 minutes to load the karrar page.



Any news on that tank?


----------



## arashkamangir

TruthHurtz said:


> Any news on that tank?


 I have no issue on loading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterNights

This may be of interest to you guys @VEVAK @PeeD @Arminkh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mithridates

TruthHurtz said:


> Any news on that tank?


if I'm not wrong this year it will enter the service.

BTW the problem solved guys, see you other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arminkh

WinterNights said:


> This may be of interest to you guys @VEVAK @PeeD @Arminkh


Not sure if Iran's market is big enough to support the economical production of such parts. But this is great news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

AmirPatriot said:


> Lol wtf happened in this thread



Galactic Retard schizoposting and naming me as part of some Slavic conspiracy theory.


----------



## skyshadow

*Economic Security Police logo*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172879337789542400
The power of 10 primitive Houthi drones...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172927540316594176

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172927540316594176


When i look back you can see how it was played out- Iran told UAE and KSA that it was going to shut down their oil production, UAE negotiated a way out of it, KSA didnt. THis is the result. I know Iran has these capabilities, but to see them get used like a day to day operation, just makes you say WOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171796890901516288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/german-submarines-back-in-use-for-sneaky-false-flag-attacks.635625/


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173337172843347973

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173358812822147073
Price of brent crude just increased by 19% after markets re-opened - the biggest increase since 1991.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173354644636127232

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173294975985037313


The population of the Saudi Zionist is a growing cancer in the region ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173434704302751744

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arashkamangir

who removed the sticky thread about the Houthi's attack on Saudi Arabia's oil infrastructure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173655138097139712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

https://riskac.ir/Video/Index/838/س...ال-رزرو-بحران-خاورمیانه-بر-سر-عربستان-می-گردد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterNights

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173655138097139712



Rouhani should have said : "I think they should buy our Bavar"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mithridates

DoubleYouSee said:


> https://riskac.ir/Video/Index/838/سیاست-خارجی-امریکا-و-فدرال-رزرو-بحران-خاورمیانه-بر-سر-عربستان-می-گردد


summary of his talks was that US itself would welcome iranian attack on PGCC while NATO would stay out of it and US would do some symbolic action just to pretend to Saudis they have their support, EU will face a major problem which demonstrates why Britain is so determined to BRexit and some cause in china. but what happens after US solved the debt problem and took her place as a superior to china?? it will have a serious impact over US image also it would drag a new reality into the region, the china. so is it good or bad to have china this close to ME?? and how US would react to us when there is no PGCC??
my opinion is it's better to make Saudis to know this fact that US wants their money and make them to be neutral at least, if thing goes same as before they will lose their crown and wealth (maybe it was the reason that Qatar and UAE changed their behaviors at the first place). this will prevents a power gap in ME and also stops a global reality as US.
however it's just my opinion and obviously it's not the truth or whole truth but i like to have a debate over this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Mithridates said:


> summary of his talks was that US itself would welcome iranian attack on PGCC while NATO would stay out of it and US would do some symbolic action just to pretend to Saudis they have their support, EU will face a major problem which demonstrates why Britain is so determined to BRexit and some cause in china. but what happens after US solved the debt problem and took her place as a superior to china?? it will have a serious impact over US image also it would drag a new reality into the region, the china. so is it good or bad to have china this close to ME?? and how US would react to us when there is no PGCC??
> my opinion is it's better to make Saudis to know this fact that US wants their money and make them to be neutral at least, if thing goes same as before they will lose their crown and wealth (maybe it was the reason that Qatar and UAE changed their behaviors at the first place). this will prevents a power gap in ME and also stops a global reality as US.
> however it's just my opinion and obviously it's not the truth or whole truth but i like to have a debate over this.


The saudues already know that US pick pocket them,they accepted this circumestances as they need US confirmition on their durability.ther is a fight between al saud so called princess to oust binsalman......the future of al saud is so vague so as they don't have their people's support and have to beg US.....as simple as this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

Three motives to blame this on Iran

1 Syria showed interest in Iranian ads - this terrifies Israhell
2 Potential of Russian arms sales next year
3 huge China-Iran oil deal

This should not esculate. Washington does not have hypersonic missiles in serial production. Meaning Iran would win.



AmirPatriot said:


> It's not just one mod


Not just one mod at IMF. If you post verifiable evidence that Assad did not gas his people, you get accused of breaking forum rules. I suppose warning Iranians that Washington lies to justifying bombing... is an offense at IMF. 

Out of the three :sino, pk, and imf. Pk is the only place they allow to clear the good name of Assad.

You must believe the official Washington tale on IMF concerning Assad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Taliban Delegation Visits Iran for Political Consultations: Spokesman*


*https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...ts-iran-for-political-consultations-spokesman*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173861520830345216

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoubleYouSee

داداشام مدیونید اگه یه جا بااین پاکیا بحث بالا گرفت من رو خبر نکنینا!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Caspian Parsi

DoubleYouSee said:


> داداشام مدیونید اگه یه جا بااین پاکیا بحث بالا گرفت من رو خبر نکنینا!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174101396372766720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

The Washington Post: "Democracy Dies in Darkness"

The same Washington Post: Why the MEK thrives in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174112317782413317

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174305447513186304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174112317782413317
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174305447513186304



Hahaha man child is at it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DoubleYouSee

skyshadow said:


>


how cute they are.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyshadow

DoubleYouSee said:


> how cute they are.......



ادم میخواهد یه لقمشون کنه بخورتشون

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Man what a hilarious episode! In the end they just shout at each other 

The American raised some very good points about Yemen:
- Hadi was appointed for a two year term to oversee a new constitution
- Hadi was the only candidate to run in the election - hardly legitimate
- Hadi overstayed his two year term and refused to hold new elections - totally illegitimate
- Hadi resigned and fled to KSA anyway!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## OldTwilight

As your see , International community was okay with killing Yemenies for 4 years , but after 4 years that Yemenies retaliated they are condemning them and side with KSA ...


This the reality of the world ... In any war we will be alone and no matter what crime the westerners and their allies commit , no one will rise his voice and I'm sure they will support them ....

So we should have nukes

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Pretty good podcast 'Arm Controls Wonk' on the Saudi oil attacks and broader implications for the US/Iran/Saudi: https://www.armscontrolwonk.com/archive/1208107/an-iranian-missile-attack-on-saudi-arabia/

Most important part:

"I think *the Iranians have escalation dominance*."

"I think the* Iranians are in a really strong position*, and *we would be better off if we recognised the leverage that they have* and stopped just screaming 'maximum pressure'... The *Saudis have to make peace with the Iranians*, they just have to do it. They don't want to do it, but *they are the weaker party*."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Iran reports first quarterly economic growth in a year*

Authorities say Iran’s economic growth, without considering the sale of oil, was 0.4 percent in the first three months of the current Persian calendar year beginning in late March.

The Governor of the Central Bank of Iran (CBI) Abdolnasser Hemmati said on Thursday that growth recorded in the first quarter, compared to the similar period in 2018, was a first to come after months of depression that began following a decision by the United States last year to withdraw from an agreement on Iran’s nuclear program and impose sanctions on the country.

Reports suggest Iran has managed to offset the impacts of the American sanctions that were enacted in November and toughened in May.

National currency rial began to rise against foreign currencies in July after months of trading at historic lows while the CBI and Iran’s Statistical Center have reported improved economic indicators, including lower inflation and increased employment.

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2019/09/19/606604/Iran-economic-growth-sanctions-Hemmati

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AmirPatriot

zectech said:


> I am done with IMF.


No loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

The Shah would not be simply providing information on IMF that the jews run the media, banks, finance, press and other areas like advertising and Hollywood. The Shah would be made fun of on IMF and be called a 'conspiracy theorist'.

Provide information on IMF that is contrary to the zionist narrative and your time on IMF is not wanted by the Mods and by some member banned by PDF who hates the Mullahs and whose username is praising revolution in Iran.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Man what a hilarious episode! The Wahhabi camel is on full self destruct mode! In the end they just shout at each other
> 
> The American raised some very good points about Yemen:
> - Hadi was appointed for a two year term to oversee a new constitution
> - Hadi was the only candidate to run in the election - hardly legitimate
> - Hadi overstayed his two year term and refused to hold new elections - totally illegitimate
> - Hadi resigned and fled to KSA anyway!


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-unaOWMN-HFcWrsxA6lrWw/videos
it's a good independence youtube channel.....subscribe!


----------



## skyshadow

*Saudi Arabia*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175139472360509441

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoubleYouSee

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/photo/994567/عکس-افتتاح-خط-تولید-پیشرفته-ذخیره-سازهای-دفاعی
If anybody knows what the hell these are,raise their hand

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The british dam broke while none of Iranian dams harmed in this year heavy raining in Iran:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

UK France and Germany have signed a joint statement officially:

- Blaming Iran for recent Saudi attack
- Saying the "time has come" for Iran to negotiate on "regional security issues", including missiles! --> aligning their position almost fully with the US position on Iran (but saying they still support the JCPOA, LOL!)

These pathetic vassal states could not find the balls to uphold the JCPOA against the US sanctions so instead they capitulate and support Trump's illogical policies against Iran... 

Iran does not have many options now, but it's not like Europe was buying any oil or making any efforts to circumvent US sanctions anyway. The problem is that the key benefit of the JCPOA was that in 2020, the UN arms embargo would end, and in 2026 the UNSC sanctions against Iran would be terminated. 

Any time before 2026 however, each party to the JCPOA can unilaterally re-imposed all UNSC sanctions against Iran (thanks to a "snapback" provision in the JCPOA). For some reason the US did not do that when they withdrew from the deal, but recently there have been hardline voices in the US telling Trump to do this (https://nypost.com/2019/09/20/time-for-trump-to-trigger-the-un-snapback-on-iran/) 

If they do this, all UNSC sanctions against Iran will be immediately re-instated and it will be impossible to remove them without consensus among UNSC members (aka US will have the power).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Battle of Waterloo said:


> UK France and Germany have signed a joint statement officially:
> 
> - Blaming Iran for recent Saudi attack
> - Saying the "time has come" for Iran to negotiate on "regional security issues", including missiles! --> aligning their position almost fully with the US position on Iran (but saying they still support the JCPOA, LOL!)
> 
> These pathetic vassal states could not find the balls to uphold the JCPOA against the US sanctions so instead they capitulate and support Trump's illogical policies against Iran...
> 
> Iran does not have many options now, but it's not like Europe was buying any oil or making any efforts to circumvent US sanctions anyway. The problem is that the key benefit of the JCPOA was that in 2020, the UN arms embargo would end, and in 2026 the UNSC sanctions against Iran would be terminated.
> 
> Any time before 2026 however, each party to the JCPOA can unilaterally re-imposed all UNSC sanctions against Iran (thanks to a "snapback" provision in the JCPOA). For some reason the US did not do that when they withdrew from the deal, but recently there have been hardline voices in the US telling Trump to do this (https://nypost.com/2019/09/20/time-for-trump-to-trigger-the-un-snapback-on-iran/)
> 
> If they do this, all UNSC sanctions against Iran will be immediately re-instated and it will be impossible to remove them without consensus among UNSC members (aka US will have the power).


Just this part:

The Iranian regime openly threatens “all-out war” and seeks weapons that could incinerate American cities with a single flash of light.

They are so scared of us.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> Just this part:
> 
> The Iranian regime openly threatens “all-out war” and seeks weapons that could incinerate American cities with a single flash of light.


Ted Cruz is paid to spread such lies by the Israeli lobby in the US. 

Even his young daughter can tell he is evil and doesn't want to be close to him:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Ted Cruz is paid to spread such lies by the Israeli lobby in the US.
> 
> Even his young daughter can tell he is evil and doesn't want to be close to him:


These crazy jew Zionists want to destroy every Islamic country that is standing against them. The only language that these crazies understand is POWER.

They will even sacrifice all European countries just for israel.






Thanks for the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Theres nothing quite like the fetid stink of good old bad old blood thirsty western hypocrisy at its vilest.
I wonder if any of the victims of us,israeli and saudi backed terrorism will ever be compensated?
The irony of course is that it will be the canadian tax payers will be liable for the costs of compensating iran for the value of the stolen properties in the event that diplomatic relations are restored in the future.....I guess the then current right wing pro zionist harper regime never stopped to consider that.
PS
I wonder how many canadian vessels there are routinely transiting thru the strait of hormuz at any one time....?  

*Iran’s properties in Canada sold, proceeds handed to "terror victims"*

https://globalnews.ca/news/5893768/irans-properties-in-canada-sold/

Tens of millions worth of seized Iranian government properties have been sold off in Canada and the proceeds handed to victims of terrorist groups sponsored by the regime, Global News has learned.

According to a document filed in the Ontario Superior Court of Justice last month, the victims got a share of the money earned through the sale of Iran’s buildings in Ottawa and Toronto.

The properties went for more than $28-million, documents show. The recipients were victims of Hamas and Hezbollah — terrorist groups bankrolled, armed and trained by Iran.

“The distribution to creditors as authorized by the court has been made,” the Toronto law firm appointed as the court-appointed receiver, Albert Gelman Inc., informed the judge on Aug. 7.


Normally that would be an unremarkable statement but the creditors in the case were terrorism victims and the assets were Canadian properties seized from the Iranian regime.

The Ottawa property, which had been the Iranian Cultural Centre, was particularly valuable. Marketed as a “transit-oriented development opportunity on the apron of the University of Ottawa,” it sold to a Montreal developer for $26.5-million.

The Toronto property, which was owned by a company headed by an embassy official and served as the Centre for Iranian Studies, went for $1.85-million.

A lawyer representing one of the victims also confirmed the sales had occurred.






A photo from a brochure advertising the sale of an Iranian regime property in Ottawa. It was sold in March to a Montreal developer.

The Canadian Coalition Against Terror, which lobbied to changed the law so victims could seek redress from states that sponsor terrorism, said it was pleased Tehran had been held to account.

“The Iranian regime unwaveringly and unabashedly provides tens of billions of dollars for terrorist organizations that have destroyed innocent lives across the globe, including those of Canadians,” said Danny Eisen, the C-CAT spokesperson.

The redistribution of Iran’s assets marks the likely end of a process that started seven years ago when the former Conservative government designated the Islamic Republic a state sponsor of terrorism.

Under the Justice for Victims of Terrorism Act, enacted in 2012, victims can use the courts to claim the Canadian assets of designated state sponsors of terrorism. Iran and Syria are currently designated.


Foreign governments typically can’t be sued, but the legislation lifted state immunity for those countries. Only non-diplomatic assets can be claimed by victims, meaning embassies and consulates are off-limits.

Several American families that had won large court judgments against Iran over terrorist attacks subsequently filed claims in the Ontario and Nova Scotia courts, seeking a share of Iran’s assets.

They included the family of Marla Bennett, a U.S. citizen killed in a 2002 Hamas bombing, and Edward Tracy and Joseph Cicippio, who were held hostage by Hezbollah from 1986 to 1991.

The court sided with the victims and awarded them Iran’s assets. The judge said the properties were “beneficially owned by Iran” and added there was evidence the Ottawa property was linked to the Iranian Revolutionary Guards.


Iran initially ignored the case but then hired a law firm to appeal the Ontario court ruling, which the regime called “politically motivated.”

The sale and distribution of Iran’s assets began after the Supreme Court rejected Iran’s appeal last year. Now that the sale of the properties is complete, the assets have been distributed to the victims.

In addition to the proceeds of the sale of the properties, the victims were awarded a share of some $2.6-million seized from Iran’s bank accounts. Documents also list a Toyota Camry and Mazda MPV.

Canada severed diplomatic relations with Iran in 2012, citing the regime’s support for Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad, as well as its nuclear program, threats against Israel and backing of terrorist groups.

During the 2015 election campaign, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau pledged to restore ties with Iran but that did not happen. The United States has recently abandoned the Iranian nuclear deal and tightened sanctions against Tehran.

Stewart.Bell@globalnews.ca

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Caspian Parsi

Sineva said:


> Theres nothing quite like the fetid stink of good old bad old blood thirsty western hypocrisy at its vilest.
> I wonder if any of the victims of us,israeli and saudi backed terrorism will ever be compensated?
> The irony of course is that it will be the canadian tax payers will be liable for the costs of compensating iran for the value of the stolen properties in the event that diplomatic relations are restored in the future.....I guess the then current right wing pro zionist harper regime never stopped to consider that.
> PS
> I wonder how many canadian vessels there are routinely transiting thru the strait of hormuz at any one time....?
> 
> *Iran’s properties in Canada sold, proceeds handed to "terror victims"*
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/5893768/irans-properties-in-canada-sold/
> 
> Tens of millions worth of seized Iranian government properties have been sold off in Canada and the proceeds handed to victims of terrorist groups sponsored by the regime, Global News has learned.
> 
> According to a document filed in the Ontario Superior Court of Justice last month, the victims got a share of the money earned through the sale of Iran’s buildings in Ottawa and Toronto.
> 
> The properties went for more than $28-million, documents show. The recipients were victims of Hamas and Hezbollah — terrorist groups bankrolled, armed and trained by Iran.
> 
> “The distribution to creditors as authorized by the court has been made,” the Toronto law firm appointed as the court-appointed receiver, Albert Gelman Inc., informed the judge on Aug. 7.
> 
> 
> Normally that would be an unremarkable statement but the creditors in the case were terrorism victims and the assets were Canadian properties seized from the Iranian regime.
> 
> The Ottawa property, which had been the Iranian Cultural Centre, was particularly valuable. Marketed as a “transit-oriented development opportunity on the apron of the University of Ottawa,” it sold to a Montreal developer for $26.5-million.
> 
> The Toronto property, which was owned by a company headed by an embassy official and served as the Centre for Iranian Studies, went for $1.85-million.
> 
> A lawyer representing one of the victims also confirmed the sales had occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo from a brochure advertising the sale of an Iranian regime property in Ottawa. It was sold in March to a Montreal developer.
> 
> The Canadian Coalition Against Terror, which lobbied to changed the law so victims could seek redress from states that sponsor terrorism, said it was pleased Tehran had been held to account.
> 
> “The Iranian regime unwaveringly and unabashedly provides tens of billions of dollars for terrorist organizations that have destroyed innocent lives across the globe, including those of Canadians,” said Danny Eisen, the C-CAT spokesperson.
> 
> The redistribution of Iran’s assets marks the likely end of a process that started seven years ago when the former Conservative government designated the Islamic Republic a state sponsor of terrorism.
> 
> Under the Justice for Victims of Terrorism Act, enacted in 2012, victims can use the courts to claim the Canadian assets of designated state sponsors of terrorism. Iran and Syria are currently designated.
> 
> 
> Foreign governments typically can’t be sued, but the legislation lifted state immunity for those countries. Only non-diplomatic assets can be claimed by victims, meaning embassies and consulates are off-limits.
> 
> Several American families that had won large court judgments against Iran over terrorist attacks subsequently filed claims in the Ontario and Nova Scotia courts, seeking a share of Iran’s assets.
> 
> They included the family of Marla Bennett, a U.S. citizen killed in a 2002 Hamas bombing, and Edward Tracy and Joseph Cicippio, who were held hostage by Hezbollah from 1986 to 1991.
> 
> The court sided with the victims and awarded them Iran’s assets. The judge said the properties were “beneficially owned by Iran” and added there was evidence the Ottawa property was linked to the Iranian Revolutionary Guards.
> 
> 
> Iran initially ignored the case but then hired a law firm to appeal the Ontario court ruling, which the regime called “politically motivated.”
> 
> The sale and distribution of Iran’s assets began after the Supreme Court rejected Iran’s appeal last year. Now that the sale of the properties is complete, the assets have been distributed to the victims.
> 
> In addition to the proceeds of the sale of the properties, the victims were awarded a share of some $2.6-million seized from Iran’s bank accounts. Documents also list a Toyota Camry and Mazda MPV.
> 
> Canada severed diplomatic relations with Iran in 2012, citing the regime’s support for Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad, as well as its nuclear program, threats against Israel and backing of terrorist groups.
> 
> During the 2015 election campaign, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau pledged to restore ties with Iran but that did not happen. The United States has recently abandoned the Iranian nuclear deal and tightened sanctions against Tehran.
> 
> Stewart.Bell@globalnews.ca


This is nothing new , thier animosity is inline with thier English Masters , Iran will forgive but never forgets , we will get it back to last dime with INTEREST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Do we have a Prime Minister that i'm not aware of?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Never heared such a thing:


https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/islamic-world-must-nuclear-weapons-says-iran-223403374.html

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-regime-insider-declares-islamic-world-must-have-nuclear-weapons.186780/


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

How Iran’s Supreme Leader Is Outmatching Trump – Foreign Policy
Former CIA officer:
People don’t give him nearly enough credit: I think he is the most successful Middle Eastern leader since World War II. He’s supremely skilled, supremely talented.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

mohsen said:


> How Iran’s Supreme Leader Is Outmatching Trump – Foreign Policy
> Former CIA officer:
> People don’t give him nearly enough credit: I think he is the most successful Middle Eastern leader since World War II. He’s supremely skilled, supremely talented.


I stopped reading as soon as I saw "Reuel Marc Gerecht". He is one of the top guys at FDD - a designated terrorist group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I stopped reading as soon as I saw "Reuel Marc Gerecht". He is one of the top guys at FDD - a designated terrorist group.


even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

mohsen said:


> How Iran’s Supreme Leader Is Outmatching Trump – Foreign Policy
> Former CIA officer:
> People don’t give him nearly enough credit: I think he is the most successful Middle Eastern leader since World War II. He’s supremely skilled, supremely talented.



Khamenei is the most sucesful Middle Eastern leader in 250 yers, forget since world war 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

I watched Nasrallah's long interview, has anyone read Hajj Qassem's interview? I can't find it


----------



## yavar




----------



## zectech

Ziggurat “TepeSialk“ said:


> These crazy jew Zionists want to destroy every Islamic country that is standing against them. The only language that these crazies understand is POWER.
> 
> They will even sacrifice all European countries just for israel.
> 
> View attachment 580910
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video.



You win the nobel peace prize and you get to bomb 7 countries of your choice. 

You can't make this stuff up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Trump orders visa ban for family members of Iranian officials*



*https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/na...ban-family-members-iranian-officials-n1058836*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Recent photo of Khamenei, Hajj Qassem and Nasrallah in Tehran:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176938644814233600
At the UN (some joke about Boris' troubles with UK Supreme Court and that he will deal with it himself, I didn't really understand why it was funny):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

"Pro-democracy" opposition Iranian diaspora ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177314147521855488
Everything they accuse the IRI of they do and worse, imagine if these violent traitorous thugs had their way, what kind of brutal fascist dictatorship they would create...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scimitar19

New song

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*سردار حاجی‌زاده: اگر ما قدرتمند شویم مسلمانان کشمیر و نیجریه هم اوضاع بهتری خواهند داشت*


*https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/...نان-کشمیر-و-نیجریه-هم-اوضاع-بهتری-خواهند-داشت*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

scimitar19 said:


> New song




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178002285751865344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177971082084544514
German "liberal democracy"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Which one of you trolls is the F16Block72 guy that was pretending to be me??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Falcon29 said:


> Which one of you trolls is the F16Block72 guy that was pretending to be me??


even if you are right about pretending part, do you really believe he/she will blow her/his cover because you asked nice??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Falcon29 said:


> Which one of you trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Mithridates said:


> even if you are right about pretending part, do you really believe he/she will blow her/his cover because you asked nice??



I think it's this Battle of Warloo guy. He was an old member who was salty and came back after long hiatus.



Battle of Waterloo said:


>



Sneaky guy , you.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Falcon29 said:


> I think it's this Battle of Warloo guy. He was an old member who was salty and came back after long hiatus.
> 
> Sneaky guy , you.


I'm shocked they allow you on this site after your spam threads and threats. 

I thought you were leaving for good? You always get our hopes up. Didn't take you long to return to your favourite obsession: spamming in the Iranian threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I'm shocked they allow you on this site after your spam threads and threats.
> 
> I thought you were leaving for good? You always get our hopes up. Didn't take you long to return to your favourite obsession: spamming in the Iranian threads.



Nice try, that account is yours and is your third account just in the past few months. You had an older account a few years back.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hey guys did you see this?!
به گزارش مشرق، کانال وقایع الاتفاقیه نظامی نوشت: آمار بسیار عجیب و تامل برانگیزی از عملکرد سامانه پانتسیر و تور در سوریه توسط منابع روسی منتشر شده است که در صورت حقیقت داشتند علامت های سوال بزرگی را درباره سامانه پانتسیر ایجاد می کند.

بر اساس این اطلاعات از آوریل تا اکتبر سال 2018 میلادی سامانه تور ام 2 یو 80 هدف هوایی را رهگیری کرده است و درصد موفقیت این سامانه در حدود 80 درصد بوده است و این در حالی است که میزان موفقیت سامانه پانتسیر اس 1 در برابر این اهداف 19 درصد است بوده است.
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/995698/گزارش-یک-سایت-روسی-از-عملکرد-سامانه-دفاعی-پانتسیر-عکس

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arashkamangir

DoubleYouSee said:


> Hey guys did you see this?!
> به گزارش مشرق، کانال وقایع الاتفاقیه نظامی نوشت: آمار بسیار عجیب و تامل برانگیزی از عملکرد سامانه پانتسیر و تور در سوریه توسط منابع روسی منتشر شده است که در صورت حقیقت داشتند علامت های سوال بزرگی را درباره سامانه پانتسیر ایجاد می کند.
> 
> بر اساس این اطلاعات از آوریل تا اکتبر سال 2018 میلادی سامانه تور ام 2 یو 80 هدف هوایی را رهگیری کرده است و درصد موفقیت این سامانه در حدود 80 درصد بوده است و این در حالی است که میزان موفقیت سامانه پانتسیر اس 1 در برابر این اهداف 19 درصد است بوده است.
> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/995698/گزارش-یک-سایت-روسی-از-عملکرد-سامانه-دفاعی-پانتسیر-عکس



I had heard this but we don't know how the domestic version of said system actually performs in comparison to the export version.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Falcon29 said:


> Nice try, that account is yours and is your third account just in the past few months. You had an older account a few years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

arashkamangir said:


> I had heard this but we don't know how the domestic version of said system actually performs in comparison to the export version.


But there are just some repoets about domestic version of tor not pantsir.....(maybe you are considering the published picture of pantsir missile in wind tunnel!.....what if Iranian comanders avoid the project after these failures in syria........)they choosed pantsir canon plus tor missile and produced new system.......

Aha....by the way an israhelli member has qouted about pantsir failures and posted some videos confirming his speech......what is your point about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

yavar said:


>


WTF?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fulgrim

I Hope Yemen are Free in the Future. Free from Saudi occupation and their Yemeni Marionettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Very cool footage from CCTV cameras of the direct strikes against Abqayq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

How long did it take Houthies to dominate Jizan front?!

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/997271/فیلم-مستند-کامل-عملیات-بزرگ-و-تاریخی-نصر-من-الله

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178291965915348993

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

نخستین گفتگوی مطبوعاتی با فرمانده قدس سپاه سردار سرلشکر حاج قاسم سلیمانی
Iran IRGC Quds Chief Major General Haj Qassem Soleimani, first Press interview

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Battle of Waterloo said:


>


LMaoooooooooooooo.....wow, things are getting spicy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran West to East Oman sea oil export pipeline and new oil export terminal, Ocean access port by 2021, bypassing strait Hormuz


Iran on track to open new oil terminal outside Gulf

https://www.france24.com/en/20190930-iran-on-track-to-open-new-oil-terminal-outside-gulf

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nevsky



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## skyshadow

*Iranians tried to hack U.S. presidential candidate in effort that targeted hundreds, Microsoft says*
*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...ffort-that-targeted-hundreds-microsoft-finds/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Iran IRGC Intelligence service Foils Plot to Assassinate IRGC Quds Chief Major General Qassem 

Soleimani TEHRAN (Tasnim) – A plot hatched by the Israeli and Arab intelligence services to assassinate Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Quds Force Major General Qassem Soleimani inside Iran has been foiled, director of the Intelligence Organization of the IRGC announced. https://tn.ai/2110588

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

CBS news report: U.S. Microsoft claims Iran Cyber Attack presidential 2020 candidates, hackers targeted accounts were compromised
https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...ffort-that-targeted-hundreds-microsoft-finds/


----------



## yavar

Saudi Arabia Gen. Fahad Bin Abdullah visit to Pakistan, met Pakistan Army chief Gen Bajwa to discuss regional security 
https://arynews.tv/en/coas-saudi-commander-regional-security/


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kastor

yavar said:


>


Lol...lol..I thought this was a comedy sketch. What a douche bag.


----------



## arashkamangir

Kastor said:


> Lol...lol..I thought this was a comedy sketch. What a douche bag.



Yeah no kidding. The idiot kept saying ,"terrorist IRGC" for the entire video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

The author of this book should be raped in prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

*great news   




Iran’s ICT minister has unveiled plans to send Iranian astronauts to space, noting that a homegrown high-resolution imaging satellite will also go into orbit by 2021.






Mohammad Javad Azari Jahromi said efforts are underway to send Iranian astronauts to space in cooperation with the other countries*, “whether US President Donald Trump likes it or not”.


"He also noted that an* Iranian imaging satellite capable of taking images with a resolution of one metre will be put into orbit by 2021."*

*



one metre satellite image




















https://ifpnews.com/iran-plans-to-send-astronauts-to-space-launch-high-resolution-imaging-satellite*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Its educational stories after all


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Kastor said:


> Lol...lol..I thought this was a comedy sketch. What a douche bag.



Christian Zionists are the dumbest bunch of M Fers to be found anywhere on God's green earth!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kastor

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Christian Zionists are the dumbest bunch of M Fers to be found anywhere on God's green earth!


Trust me that guy is a jew but masquerading as a Christian to sell Israel's propaganda...look at his face, even his name gives him away. But you're right only a dumbass would fall for those lies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181648851117236226

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181420736176705537

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Cthulhu said:


> The author of this book should be raped in prison.


The cover looks fairly innocuous.Any chance of a translation?



yavar said:


>


LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!




I love this clown acting like hes standing on the 38th parallel looking into north korea.....



Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Christian Zionists are the dumbest bunch of M Fers to be found anywhere on God's green earth!


Yep,even the zionists think so ie netanyahoos "useful *idiots*".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WordsMatter

I just got back from Iran. It is actually a functioning country. Although it has a lot of problem (environment, water shortage, corruption, and sever economic recession), I was surprised to see how Tehran has changed. I was also surprised to see how advanced IT and digital economy is in Iran; people conduct most of their business, and daily lives, using apps on their phones. Iranians use digiKala (Irans' version of Amazon) to buy their wares. It was so nice to see even with "the most sever economic sanctions in history" Iran has advanced so much. What a pleasant and welcomed surprise. My apologies to Iranians who were offended by my earlier comments on this forum. I was wrong and am willing to eat my hat. Although I still dislike the mullahs and their privileged lives, I have a new found respect and admiration for Iranians and Iranian ingenuity.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

WordsMatter said:


> I just got back from Iran. It is actually a functioning country. Although it has a lot of problem (environment, water shortage, corruption, and sever economic recession), I was surprised to see how Tehran has changed. I was also surprised to see how advanced IT and digital economy is in Iran; people conduct most of their business, and daily lives, using apps on their phones. Iranians use digiKala (Irans' version of Amazon) to buy their wares. It was so nice to see even with "the most sever economic sanctions in history" Iran has advanced so much. What a pleasant and welcomed surprise. My apologies to Iranians who were offended by my earlier comments on this forum. I was wrong and am willing to eat my hat. Although I still dislike the mullahs and their privileged lives, I have a new found respect and admiration for Iranians and Iranian ingenuity.



Welcome back. I'm glad you had a great and eye opening trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyshadow

WordsMatter said:


> I just got back from Iran. It is actually a functioning country. Although it has a lot of problem (environment, water shortage, corruption, and sever economic recession), I was surprised to see how Tehran has changed. I was also surprised to see how advanced IT and digital economy is in Iran; people conduct most of their business, and daily lives, using apps on their phones. Iranians use digiKala (Irans' version of Amazon) to buy their wares. It was so nice to see even with "the most sever economic sanctions in history" Iran has advanced so much. What a pleasant and welcomed surprise. My apologies to Iranians who were offended by my earlier comments on this forum. I was wrong and am willing to eat my hat. Although I still dislike the mullahs and their privileged lives, I have a new found respect and admiration for Iranians and Iranian ingenuity.



man i did not know some one can change like that, are you Iranian or straight up american ? because i'm wondering why would you go to Iran at first place ? as you were not fund of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WordsMatter

skyshadow said:


> man i did not know some one can change like that, are you Iranian or straight up american ? because i'm wondering why would you go to Iran at first place ? as you were not fund of us.



I am Iranian-American. But when I see a good thing I'll say it. And Iran is a good thing IMO. Nice, smart and friendly people... And they are doing their best and thriving with all the burdens placed on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

WordsMatter said:


> I just got back from Iran. It is actually a functioning country. Although it has a lot of problem (environment, water shortage, corruption, and sever economic recession), I was surprised to see how Tehran has changed. I was also surprised to see how advanced IT and digital economy is in Iran; people conduct most of their business, and daily lives, using apps on their phones. Iranians use digiKala (Irans' version of Amazon) to buy their wares. It was so nice to see even with "the most sever economic sanctions in history" Iran has advanced so much. What a pleasant and welcomed surprise. My apologies to Iranians who were offended by my earlier comments on this forum. I was wrong and am willing to eat my hat. Although I still dislike the mullahs and their privileged lives, I have a new found respect and admiration for Iranians and Iranian ingenuity.


Almost whoever come to Iran from foreign countries then go back to their home country have the same idea.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## skyshadow

WordsMatter said:


> I am Iranian-American. But when I see a good thing I'll say it. And Iran is a good thing IMO. Nice, smart and friendly people... And they are doing their best and thriving with all the burdens placed on them.


well feel free to come back and enjoy your trips

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raghfarm007

Post some pictures if you have of interesting places.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

WordsMatter said:


> I just got back from Iran. It is actually a functioning country. Although it has a lot of problem (environment, water shortage, corruption, and sever economic recession), I was surprised to see how Tehran has changed. I was also surprised to see how advanced IT and digital economy is in Iran; people conduct most of their business, and daily lives, using apps on their phones. Iranians use digiKala (Irans' version of Amazon) to buy their wares. It was so nice to see even with "the most sever economic sanctions in history" Iran has advanced so much. What a pleasant and welcomed surprise. My apologies to Iranians who were offended by my earlier comments on this forum. I was wrong and am willing to eat my hat. Although I still dislike the mullahs and their privileged lives, I have a new found respect and admiration for Iranians and Iranian ingenuity.


I shocked too by reading your words.
Welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raghfarm007

People who are exposed to the propeganda of the west against Iran are shocked when they see how advanced and well off Iran is. I took some European friends to Iran, and they were shocked how advanced and safe Iran is.
You need to see it to believe it. 
Especially Americans, who have a lot of poor homeless people, and think Iran has the same problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SubWater

Raghfarm007 said:


> People who are exposed to the propeganda of the west against Iran are shocked when they see how advanced and well off Iran is. I took some European friends to Iran, and they were shocked how advanced and safe Iran is.
> You need to see it to believe it.
> Especially Americans, who have a lot of poor homeless people, and think Iran has the same problems.


we have a lot of poor homeless people too.
we still have long way too.
However, I think we are in right path.



yavar said:


>


Sardar Soleimani in above video speak about hardest days of war. the letter from south to Nasrollah. then Nasrollah respond with another letter to soldiers in frontline which had great impact on battlefield.
The second music in below video is about that letter. (start at 3:35)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Myself

Has any of you guys assassinated Babak T. ? I know he had too many friends here . Just joking of course, but really his Tweeter account has not been updated for many days! Very unusual.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DoubleYouSee

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1000291/انفجار-بدنه-نفتکش-ایرانی-در-دریای-سرخ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

DoubleYouSee said:


> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1000291/انفجار-بدنه-نفتکش-ایرانی-در-دریای-سرخ


اگر ایران بگه از عربستان بودن موشک ها پس حتما جوابشو با زدن یک نفتکش عربستن میده ولی اگه بخواهد بیخیالش بشه اون دیگه یه حرف دیگس


----------



## SubWater

skyshadow said:


> اگر ایران بگه از عربستان بودن موشک ها پس حتما جوابشو با زدن یک نفتکش عربستن میده ولی اگه بخواهد بیخیالش بشه اون دیگه یه حرف دیگس


No doubt the Zionists are behind of the attack.



skyshadow said:


> اگر ایران بگه از عربستان بودن موشک ها پس حتما جوابشو با زدن یک نفتکش عربستن میده ولی اگه بخواهد بیخیالش بشه اون دیگه یه حرف دیگس


No doubt the Zionists are behind of the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

SubWater said:


> No doubt the Zionists are behind of the attack.
> 
> 
> No doubt the Zionists are behind of the attack.



well we have to wait and see what Iran would say at first, it was attacked when it was 100 km of SA which means the enemy has 100 km range or more anti ship ( probably) cruise missile, well SA has 250 km storm shadow cruise missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

SubWater said:


> we have a lot of poor homeless people too.
> we still have long way too.
> However, I think we are in right path




In Iran people dont undrestand what real homeless problem is, until they go and see it in America and Canada, and even Europe: they dont show you these pictures on MANOTO or BBC FARSI.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DoubleYouSee

skyshadow said:


> well we have to wait and see what Iran would say at first, it was attacked when it was 100 km of SA which means the enemy has 100 km range or more anti ship ( probably) cruise missile, well SA has 250 km storm shadow cruise missile.


why not using UCAVs?!


----------



## skyshadow

DoubleYouSee said:


> why not using UCAVs?!



im just guessing here they very well can use UCAVs too.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

skyshadow said:


> im just guessing here they very well can use UCAVs too.


In case of using wing long uav,distance doesn't matter


----------



## skyshadow

DoubleYouSee said:


> In case of using wing long uav,distance doesn't matter



well the free fall bombs have a certain range too usually far less than 100 km but there angles then would not be the same it will hit top of the ship but in our case it hit the hall like cruise missile ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

skyshadow said:


> well the free fall bombs have a certain range too usually far less than 100 km but there angles then would not be the same it will hit top of the ship but in our case it hit the hall like cruise missile ?



Do we even have any footage of the impacts?


----------



## skyshadow

arashkamangir said:


> Do we even have any footage of the impacts?



*we have these for now






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*well well well now Iran is saying its going to retaliate for attack on its oil tanker in the red sea in such a way that the enemy does not dare to do it again that is a major news 



"Iranian authorities have announced that investigations into the cause of the terrorist attack or ones who order it are ongoing. Surely, after the end of the investigation, the ones who are responsible for the attack will get a tough response. The answer could be the end point to any vicious imagination about attacking Iranian ships."



http://kayhan.ir/fa/news/172235*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoubleYouSee

arashkamangir said:


> Do we even have any footage of the impacts?


What medias have shown so far is a safe and sound intact tanker.......but due to the reports the damage caused the tanker lose whole of the oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myself

Some locals had claimed earlier that the S-200 unit in Bandar Abbas was the real hunter. Who is right, and who is wrong?


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## DoubleYouSee

Myself said:


> Some locals had claimed earlier that the S-200 unit in Bandar Abbas was the real hunter. Who is right, and who is wrong?
> 
> View attachment 583668


همین جور حرفها بعد از آزادی دلچسب خرمشهر بود که امام گفت خرمشهر را خدا آزاد کرد.....و خامنه ای هم راست گفت که خرمشهر ها در راه است......داستان زدن این پهپاد هم یکی از همون خرمشهر هاست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183107665570009088



Turkish hypocrite weamen,
She thinks people are stupid and the world has forgot the video that Cumhuriyet newspaper that Turkey was Arming ISIS





or wehen Turkey was shipping and buying oil form ISIS and transfer to Israel





even Qatar former Prime Minister Hamad bin Jassim bin Jaber al-Thani Confesses Secrets Behind Syrian War





the evidance is overwhelming and in any international court can be proceeded

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

The Syrian Kurds committed treason against their country to make an alliance with Israel and the US in hopes of getting independence. They are shameless mercenaries working against their own country. Now the US abandoned them (how unpredictable for the US to "pump and dump" an 'ally' in the region...!!) so they turn to the Syrian Government for help like whores after rejecting requests from the Government to return to Government control.

It is better for Iran to have Turkish forces in Syria than US/Israeli forces at invitation of the traitorous Syrian Kurds. With the US withdrawal this presents a great opportunity for the SAA to move East (into Manbij and to cross the Euphrates and reclaim the oil-rich eastern regions of Syria).

A northern Turkish buffer can be negotiated away eventually with Russian help and helps to permanently defeat 1) Kurdish traitorous plans to destroy Syrian territorial integrity, 2) Israel establishing a proxy ally in Syria and 3) US establishing a proxy ally in Syria to justify a permanent presence.

Also, Turks justified this invasion by saying they want to invest heavily in the 'buffer areas' to build infrastructure to resettle millions of Syrian refugees back into Syria. This would be helpful for Syria in the long term if Turkey is forced to meet this promise to continue justifying their presence. Negotiations with Turkey and Russia can provide for the transition of control of these resettled Syrians to gradually be brought back under the control of the Syrian Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fulgrim

with the turkish army in this syrian border areas and no control from the syrian government in this area. i think the rebels and jihadist groups that are allied with turkish government become stronger in this area and than the fight never ends. or turkisch goverment annekting this area one time.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Fulgrim said:


> with the turkish army in this syrian border areas and no control from the syrian government in this area. i think the rebels and jihadist groups that are allied with turkish government become stronger in this area and than the fight never ends. or turkisch goverment annekting this area one time.


What is better for Iran:

1) Turkey controls 20-30km buffer zone on Syria-Turkey border (of little strategic interest to Iran/Syria) and invests in resettling Syrian refugees there (lots of foreign investment needed to rebuild Syria, and return of Syrian refugees to Syria = more acceptance of Syrian Government returning to 'normal'), forced to relinquish control eventually by Russia/US/EU (no guarantee but seems very unlikely they would try to annex anything), independence of Syrian Kurds neutralised as a serious threat with re-establishment of control of SAA over East Syria (and its vital oil reserves east of the Euphrates), removal of US forces from Syria and loss of Israeli ally in Syria (Kurds)

or 

2) Turkey doesn't invade north Syria, SDF continues to be hostile to Syrian Government with de facto control over 30% of Syrian territory, including almost all vital oil/gas assets, US has permanent presence due to SDF, Israel has ally in Syria - US and Israel can use SDF to block Iran-Iraq-Syria-Lebanon strategic land axis and to block any SAA advance against SDF (status quo before Turkish invasion)


Of course, things might not go as expected (do they ever...) but currently this seems to be a positive development for Iran in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Turkey backed takfiri terrorist forces executed of YPG kurd terrorists ( Hevrin Khalaf ) in north Syria 18+ Graphic

18++++


----------



## Malik Alpha

yavar said:


> Turkey backed takfiri terrorist forces executed of YPG kurd terrorists ( Hevrin Khalaf ) in north Syria 18+ Graphic
> 
> 18++++



Good video. Keep sharing and tag me next time. I always enjoy the sight of dead atheists and Rafidhis.


----------



## yavar

Syrian government forces enter Qamishli, Hasakah, Manbij cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Myself said:


> Some locals had claimed earlier that the S-200 unit in Bandar Abbas was the real hunter. Who is right, and who is wrong?
> 
> View attachment 583668


Really don't make any difference ,army and irgc air defense are not separated . they are connected to each other and their systems share data with each other. Wonder why people try to say army did this IRGC did that . 
When order come to hit intruding drone they give order to nearest base if it's army then army fire if it's IRGC then they fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

ایران سازمان اطلاعات سپاه بازداشت روح‌الله زم سرشبکه سایت "آمدنیوز" و انتقال ان به داخل کشور 
https://tn.ai/2118383 
Iran IRGC Intelligence Agency detain of Rouhollah Zam the head of "Amed news" network site and transfers it into the country

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

This is a huge blow to the US, the UK, Israel and France. There are two possibilities, both of them are incredibly bad for those countries:

1. Zam was indeed an opponent of the Iranian regime, but he was so retarded that he fell in the trap of the ministry of intelligence twice and they were so stupid and desperate that they invested time and money on a guy like him.

2. Zam was one of our agents who returned to Iran when his mission was over. In that case, it's even a bigger blow and middle finger to those countries because he finished his mission under the protection of the intelligence agencies of those countries, met with all opposition leaders, gathered important information, spoke on satellite channels officially affiliated and funded by those countries (like VOA) and yet none of them realized that he was an agent playing with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohsen

yavar said:


> ایران سازمان اطلاعات سپاه بازداشت روح‌الله زم سرشبکه سایت "آمدنیوز" و انتقال ان به داخل کشور
> https://tn.ai/2118383
> Iran IRGC Intelligence Agency detain of Rouhollah Zam the head of "Amed news" network site and transfers it into the country


Worst possible news for his internal cooperatives!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

maybe some rogue agents in ministry of intelligence were using him against Khamenei... and now IRGC want to use him to find out who those agents are... (this is probably mohsen's theory)



QWECXZ said:


> This is a huge blow to the US, the UK, Israel and France. There are two possibilities, both of them are incredibly bad for those countries:
> 
> 1. Zam was indeed an opponent of the Iranian regime, but he was so retarded that he fell in the trap of the ministry of intelligence twice and they were so stupid and desperate that they invested time and money on a guy like him.
> 
> 2. Zam was one of our agents who returned to Iran when his mission was over. In that case, it's even a bigger blow and middle finger to those countries because he finished his mission under the protection of the intelligence agencies of those countries, met with all opposition leaders, gathered important information, spoke on satellite channels officially affiliated and funded by those countries (like VOA) and yet none of them realized that he was an agent playing with them.


2 is not likely, he is very stupid... 1 is much more likely in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Battle of Waterloo said:


> maybe some rogue agents in ministry of intelligence were using him against Khamenei... and now IRGC want to use him to find out who those agents are... (this is probably mohsen's theory)
> 
> 
> 2 is not likely, he is very stupid... 1 is much more likely in my opinion.



Or maybe he's such a professional agent that has fooled all of us to believe that he's stupid but he's in fact very smart. We'll never know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

- US/Israeli ally (SDF) neutered
- US/Turkey relations strained
- SAA deployed throughout Syria and Kurdish territory (eventually) re-united with Syrian Government
- Kurdish independence dream in Syria destroyed
- US reputation as unreliable strengthened hugely across the region as they abandon another key 'ally' in the region
- US withdraw almost all forces from Syria
- Syrian Government can re-establish control over vital energy assets (e.g. Tabqa Dam + key oil fields east of Euphrates)
- Turkish investment to help rebuild infrastructure/housing in Syria to resettle 1-2 million refugees + unsustainable permanent presence = effective humanitarian aid to Syria

Thank you Turkey/Trump...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SubWater

*گفت‌وگو با ابراهیم فراهانی، تحلیگر مسائل ترکیه*
*کوریدور جنگ*


----------



## Sineva

https://financialtribune.com/articles/auto/100226/iranian-auto-parts-makers-smes-sign-100m-deal

Better late than never I suppose,but this should have been done way back in 2015,or even far earlier,as part of a general overall restructuring of the auto-parts manufacturing sector to improve its efficiency.The big problem is that there are lots of little companies rather than a few big ones and no serious enforcement of the requirement to use at least 40% locally sourced parts by auto manufacturers.



Battle of Waterloo said:


> - US/Israeli ally (SDF) neutered
> - US/Turkey relations strained
> - SAA deployed throughout Syria and Kurdish territory (eventually) re-united with Syrian Government
> - Kurdish independence dream in Syria destroyed
> - US reputation as unreliable strengthened hugely across the region as they abandon another key 'ally' in the region
> - US withdraw almost all forces from Syria
> - Syrian Government can re-establish control over vital energy assets (e.g. Tabqa Dam + key oil fields east of Euphrates)
> - Turkish investment to help rebuild infrastructure/housing in Syria to resettle 1-2 million refugees + unsustainable permanent presence = effective humanitarian aid to Syria
> 
> Thank you Turkey/Trump...


In many ways it has been western political incompetence in the region that has always been one of irans greatest allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kastor

Battle of Waterloo said:


> - US/Israeli ally (SDF) neutered
> - US/Turkey relations strained
> - SAA deployed throughout Syria and Kurdish territory (eventually) re-united with Syrian Government
> - Kurdish independence dream in Syria destroyed
> - US reputation as unreliable strengthened hugely across the region as they abandon another key 'ally' in the region
> - US withdraw almost all forces from Syria
> - Syrian Government can re-establish control over vital energy assets (e.g. Tabqa Dam + key oil fields east of Euphrates)
> - Turkish investment to help rebuild infrastructure/housing in Syria to resettle 1-2 million refugees + unsustainable permanent presence = effective humanitarian aid to Syria
> 
> Thank you Turkey/Trump...


Yes, very true...it's amazing how lucky Iran has been. The 2 Gulf wars neutralized one of Iran's biggest threats, followed by Afghanistan. Then the Yemen War depleted the other 2 big remaining enemies S.A. and UAE. We have had smaller wins with JCPOA exposing the U.S. as a bully. The shootdown of the drone and the Houti attack on the oil fields also positioned Iran as a regional power. But as I said in the beginning we've been lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

*Saudi Arabia bus crash leaves 35 Arab and Asian expatriates dead*

Thirty-five foreign nationals have been killed and four others injured in a bus crash near the Muslim holy city of Medina in western Saudi Arabia.

The bus collided with a "heavy vehicle" in al-Akhal Centre at 19:00 (16:00 GMT) on Wednesday, state media said.

The passengers were expatriate Arabs and Asians reportedly travelling from Medina to Mecca for a pilgrimage.

Their nationalities are not known, but Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi said he was "anguished" by the news.

Photographs published by local media showed a double-decker bus ablaze on a road with all its windows blown out.

The Okaz newspaper reported that the passengers on the bus were undertaking the lesser Muslims pilgrimage, or Umra.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-50081706

RIP


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184873516895756290
good news coming soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Battle of Waterloo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184873516895756290
> good news coming soon



in compilation

Israel NetanDog is on record saying Iran was working on IR-28

so as we see maybe we see more

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> in compilation
> 
> Israel NetanDog is on record saying Iran was working on IR-28
> 
> so as we see maybe we see more



you mean IR-9?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

yavar said:


> in compilation
> 
> Israel NetanDog is on record saying Iran was working on IR-28
> 
> so as we see maybe we see more


I don't think that he have any cognizant links in Iran to make these claimes......Iran has been working on new machines and it's not something new......couple of years that Iran showed something new relatated to it's nuclear program....and we are expecting more....so you mustn't be so smart to guess Iranian scientist has come whith Ir_9.......


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185173924155404288

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

توئیت وزیر دفاع عردوقان: 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*sooooo Russians want to use Iranian cyber tools to hack other countries, makes you wander how mach advance did we get in cyber space that Russians want to use our tools and capabilities *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SubWater

skyshadow said:


> *sooooo Russians want to use Iranian cyber tools to hack other countries, makes you wander how mach advance did we get in cyber space that Russians want to use our tools and capabilities *


No, they want to put blame on us

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Saudi biochemical weapon against Iran and some Asian countries:












اینو حرومزاده های همسایه جنوبی برای مرگ و فلج ایرانیا وارد میکنن

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

Aramagedon said:


> Saudi biochemical weapon against Iran and some Asian countries:
> 
> View attachment 585521
> 
> View attachment 585522
> 
> 
> 
> اینو حرومزاده های همسایه جنوبی برای مرگ و فلج ایرانیا وارد میکنن



We have to start deporting illegal Afghan immigrants. Hosting nearly 4 million illegal immigrants is a very serious matter and we have had enough of it already.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

QWECXZ said:


> We have to start deporting illegal Afghan immigrants. Hosting nearly 4 million illegal immigrants is a very serious matter and we have had enough of it already.


Are the poor immigrants guilty!......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

DoubleYouSee said:


> Are the poor immigrants guilty!......


No, they're not guilty. But they must go through a legal immigration process like anywhere else in the world. The situation is a mess as it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

QWECXZ said:


> We have to start deporting illegal Afghan immigrants. Hosting nearly 4 million illegal immigrants is a very serious matter and we have had enough of it already.


It has nothing to do with Afghanis. That is saudi biological weapon(in shape of perfume) against Iranians and probably made with help of israel and import through Afghanistan. Saudis have done such wickedness previously. Such as toxic dates and oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Join us in telegram:

https://****/joinchat/CmIfsg4tg5nPkh_rlrR5wA

@Shams313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Aramagedon said:


> It has nothing to do with Afghanis. That is saudi biological weapon(in shape of perfume) against Iranians and probably made with help of israel and import through Afghanistan. Saudis have done such wickedness previously. Such as toxic dates and oil.


The news itself is probably not correct and will be denied later, but it doesn't change what I said. And I can read and see that Saudi Arabia has manufactured it, but she is relying on Afghan refugees to execute it inside Iran.

Turkey has hosted 3 million Syrian refugees for 8 years and they continuously whine about how negatively it has affected their country. They have already launched a war against Syria to send them back home. Europe is hosting 1,000,000 to 1,500,000 Syrian refugees and they have threatened Turkey with military response if Turkey allows these refugees to cross her borders. And most of these Syrian refugees have registered themselves at the UN offices in Turkey or EU states which means that they do receive some support from the UN for hosting them. Yet, they think it's too heavy a burden to carry for a long time.

We have hosted Afghan refugees for 4 decades. More than 95% of them have never bothered to register themselves at a UN office. Many of them do not have any ID or passport with them to identify them. And nearly all of them have entered the country illegally. And the war in Afghanistan has long been over. So, we have no moral obligation to host them anymore.


----------



## SubWater

QWECXZ said:


> The news itself is probably not correct and will be denied later, but it doesn't change what I said. And I can read and see that Saudi Arabia has manufactured it, but she is relying on Afghan refugees to execute it inside Iran.
> 
> Turkey has hosted 3 million Syrian refugees for 8 years and they continuously whine about how negatively it has affected their country. They have already launched a war against Syria to send them back home. Europe is hosting 1,000,000 to 1,500,000 Syrian refugees and they have threatened Turkey with military response if Turkey allows these refugees to cross her borders. And most of these Syrian refugees have registered themselves at the UN offices in Turkey or EU states which means that they do receive some support from the UN for hosting them. Yet, they think it's too heavy a burden to carry for a long time.
> 
> We have hosted Afghan refugees for 4 decades. More than 95% of them have never bothered to register themselves at a UN office. Many of them do not have any ID or passport with them to identify them. And nearly all of them have entered the country illegally. And the war in Afghanistan has long been over. So, we have no moral obligation to host them anymore.


I am agree with u but partly.
Afghanistan is not safe, so they wont go anywhere soon.
Also they are not threat to us mainly because IRI and most of the Iranian see the world differently.
They have same language and religion with us, why not we should help them in these hard times.

The only solution is bringing back safety and stability to Afghanistan, and the way to achieving that is creating educated and organized Afghani people which Afghanistan government is unable to do now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SubWater said:


> I am agree with u but partly.
> Afghanistan is not safe, so they wont go anywhere soon.
> Also they are not threat to us mainly because IRI and most of the Iranian see the world differently.
> They have same language and religion with us, why not we should help them in these hard times.
> 
> The only solution is bringing back safety and stability to Afghanistan, and the way to achieving that is creating educated and organized Afghani people which Afghanistan government is unable to do now.



I agree that they won't go anywhere soon. This is why we should deport them or help them immigrate to neighboring countries.

We can't bring safety to Afghanistan. How can we do that? The country has been divided for decades, and let's face it: the majority of them do not like us and will frown upon our involvement in their local affairs. Only half of Afghanistan speak Persian, the rest speak other languages like Pashto and some of them have strong Sunni mentality that makes them not trust Iranians or Shia people. Let's not forget what the Taliban did to Shia Afghans. It's simply not in our power to bring back safety and stability to a country that is currently occupied by our nemesis and it has so many natural resources that attracts global powers and even neighboring countries to interfere in it.

They are not a threat to us, but they are not our friend either. Nearly every insulting comment on YouTube that is in broken Persian and targets Iran and Iranians is written by Afghans. We have hosted them for 4 decades in some of the worst times in our history like the Iraq-Iran war and crippling sanctions on our economy but even the ones who grew inside Iran loath us by saying that we didn't give them enough opportunities to grow, ignoring the fact that an overwhelming majority of illegal immigrants that migrated to Iran were illiterate and could not read or write.

We should find a way to send Afghans out of Iran or deport them to Afghanistan. It can be to neighboring countries or Europe. But I can ensure you that no other country would accept to host them. Currently the literacy rate of Afghanistan is around 35% which means that two out of three people are illiterate. That makes cultural assimilation very difficult if not impossible. 5% of the Iranian population are Afghan immigrants currently. How many close Afghan friends have you had in your life? Armenians and Jews compromise a much smaller population and I have had many friends among them.

I'm not saying that we have been a perfect host and it's all their fault. We haven't been able to educate them properly and we have very outdated laws about immigration and citizenship which makes them feel like second-degree citizens, but the fact is that Afghans in Iran do not feel happy about living in Iran and they're costing us a fortune. So, it's a loss-loss situation for both sides. It's a malfunctioning situation that needs to be stopped. We should give citizenship to Afghans that are well-educated and do something about the rest of them. Don't you think so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

QWECXZ said:


> I agree that they won't go anywhere soon. This is why we should deport them or help them immigrate to neighboring countries.
> 
> We can't bring safety to Afghanistan. How can we do that? The country has been divided for decades, and let's face it: the majority of them do not like us and will frown upon our involvement in their local affairs. Only half of Afghanistan speak Persian, the rest speak other languages like Pashto and some of them have strong Sunni mentality that makes them not trust Iranians or Shia people. Let's not forget what the Taliban did to Shia Afghans. It's simply not in our power to bring back safety and stability to a country that is currently occupied by our nemesis and it has so many natural resources that attracts global powers and even neighboring countries to interfere in it.


did I said who do that ?? Afghani people themselves must do this. there is not any magic solution from outside for them.
I know what wahabism did with them. the father who preventing nurses to inject Shia blood to his wife, as result both wife and unborn child lost so I know what extremism look like. that is not problem that can be solved over night and need time and education for long period. they are our neighbor and we cannot ignore it.



QWECXZ said:


> They are not a threat to us, but they are not our friend either. Nearly every insulting comment on YouTube that is in broken Persian and targets Iran and Iranians is written by Afghans. We have hosted them for 4 decades in some of the worst times in our history like the Iraq-Iran war and crippling sanctions on our economy but even the ones who grew inside Iran loath us by saying that we didn't give them enough opportunities to grow, ignoring the fact that an overwhelming majority of illegal immigrants that migrated to Iran were illiterate and could not read or write.


that is not strange to have people who nagging. as you said 4 million, that is bigger than population of many countries in world. You must see the majority and I believe majority of them are ok, even those pashto immigrants are mainly good and honest people.



QWECXZ said:


> We should find a way to send Afghans out of Iran or deport them to Afghanistan. It can be to neighboring countries or Europe. But I can ensure you that no other country would accept to host them. Currently the literacy rate of Afghanistan is around 35% which means that two out of three people are illiterate. That makes cultural assimilation very difficult if not impossible. 5% of the Iranian population are Afghan immigrants currently. How many close Afghan friends have you had in your life? Armenians and Jews compromise a much smaller population and I have had many friends among them.


 main problem is education. when u don't have it, you won't get stability.
unfortunately I do not have close Afghani friend but I know many of them. because of geography of Iran I do not have chance to be classmate or in daily contacts with non Muslims minorities but I had and have many Sunni friends and even they became part of our family.



QWECXZ said:


> I'm not saying that we have been a perfect host and it's all their fault. We haven't been able to educate them properly and we have very outdated laws about immigration and citizenship which makes them feel like second-degree citizens, but the fact is that Afghans in Iran do not feel happy about living in Iran and they're costing us a fortune. So, it's a loss-loss situation for both sides. It's a malfunctioning situation that needs to be stopped. We should give citizenship to Afghans that are well-educated and do something about the rest of them. Don't you think so?


Do Iranian themselves feel happy currently. everybody want to immigrate, they are not different than us.
absolutely not we were perfect host and not them were good guest. But we must move to better situation from both side. we cannot solve Afghanistan problem however we can help them to solve it.


QWECXZ said:


> We should give citizenship to Afghans that are well-educated and do something about the rest of them. Don't you think so?


NO, I am not agree by giving citizenship to anyone outside Iranian man and woman born. They must return and rebuild their own country by their knowledge and wealth.


----------



## QWECXZ

SubWater said:


> did I said who do that ?? Afghani people themselves must do this. there is not any magic solution from outside for them.
> I know what wahabism did with them. the father who preventing nurses to inject Shia blood to his wife, as result both wife and unborn child lost so I know what extremism look like. that is not problem that can be solved over night and need time and education for long period. they are our neighbor and we cannot ignore it.


And why should we pay the price of their problems? We already have our own problems. And I think Afghanistan will not be fixed in the next 50 years. Does that mean we should carry their burden for 50 years? Why so?




> that is not strange to have people who nagging. as you said 4 million, that is bigger than population of many countries in world. You must see the majority and I believe majority of them are ok, even those pashto immigrants are mainly good and honest people.


Of course the majority of people in any part of the world are similar and they just want a normal life and nothing more, but Afghan immigrants have a really high crime rate in Iran. Criminals are always a very low percentage of any population, but still.



> Do Iranian themselves feel happy currently. everybody want to immigrate, they are not different than us.
> absolutely not we were perfect host and not them were good guest. But we must move to better situation from both side. we cannot solve Afghanistan problem however we can help them to solve it.


The problem is that they don't want to immigrate out of Iran. I'm all for them wanting to immigrate. If they do not like it here (and they have legitimate reasons for not liking to live here) then both sides are suffering. It's like a failed marriage that brings nothing but pain for both sides.



> NO, I am not agree by giving citizenship to anyone outside Iranian man and woman born. They must return and rebuild their own country by their knowledge and wealth.


Why not? If a foreigner with expertise wants to apply for Iranian citizenship, I'll be more than happy to give it to him or her. If some foreigner who can help Iran in aerospace industry or areas where we lack top-notch expertise wants to live in Iran and becomes an Iranian, would you say no to him? Why?


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> ایران سازمان اطلاعات سپاه بازداشت روح‌الله زم سرشبکه سایت "آمدنیوز" و انتقال ان به داخل کشور
> https://tn.ai/2118383
> Iran IRGC Intelligence Agency detain of Rouhollah Zam the head of "Amed news" network site and transfers it into the country


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


>



@yavar what is being implied here? Was the guys a spy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

arashkamangir said:


> @yavar what is being implied here? Was the guys a spy?


what you think. so sothen after capturing Zam this guy has heart attack and dies,

we will more this in coming weeks and months, already making another video about second one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> ایران سازمان اطلاعات سپاه بازداشت روح‌الله زم سرشبکه سایت "آمدنیوز" و انتقال ان به داخل کشور
> https://tn.ai/2118383
> Iran IRGC Intelligence Agency detain of Rouhollah Zam the head of "Amed news" network site and transfers it into the country


----------



## yavar

Turkey President Erdoğan: "I condemn Iran" statements against Turkish incursion in Syria


----------



## yavar




----------



## Sineva

https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20191021-uae-releases-700-million-of-iranian-funds/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

yavar said:


> Turkey President Erdoğan: "I condemn Iran" statements against Turkish incursion in Syria



and i condemn erdogan's statements condemning iran's statements

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## skyshadow

CamelGuy said:


> and i condemn erdogan's statements condemning iran's statements

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

babak taghavee in blackmailing mode

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arashkamangir

skyshadow said:


> babak taghavee in blackmailing mode


this guy is a tool and a buffoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*something is cooking alright*



*Mysterious Private Jet Flight From Israel to Saudi Arabia Has Media Guessing*












https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rom-israel-to-saudi-arabia-has-media-guessing



arashkamangir said:


> this guy is a tool and a buffoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

*Iranian women athletes win 2 gold at World Wushu Championships*





Tehran (ISNA) – Iranian women athletes Shahrbanou Mansourian and Maryam Hashemi claimed gold medals at World Wushu Championships which is now underway in China.

In the Sanda discipline and the minus 70 kg category, Shahbano Mansourian managed to earn Iran’s first gold medal, after defeating her Brazilian opponent in the final.

Meanwhile, Hashemi in the weight category of – 75 kg overpowered Indian fighter and grabbed another gold medal for the Iranian squad.

The 15th edition of the World Wushu Championships featuring sanda and taolu competitions for both men and women kicked off in Shanghai, China, on Sunday for four days.

https://en.isna.ir/news/98073021970/Iranian-women-athletes-win-2-gold-at-World-Wushu-Championships

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SubWater

One of my regrets is leaving chess when I was 7 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Baghdadi was hiding in Turkish controlled Idlib along with all the other "moderate" rebel rats...! 

I think Turkey swapped Baghdadi for their buffer zone in north Syria vs the YPG, but that is just one theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

Saudis wear child's diapers:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Alternative link: *https://instagram.com/iran_eslami_iran?igshid=3ucnlv8e5flq*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

https://www.bourseandbazaar.com/art...russian-led-trade-bloc-with-cautious-optimism
A potentially very valuable opportunity under the current economic circumstances,let us hope that rouhanis regime doesnt squander it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/abu-bakr-al-baghdadi-killed-by-the-us.641027/page-5



500 said:


> Iran did not benefit anything.But Iran got nothing but HUGE SPENDS.



Can you give us some fingers and numbers about this Huge spend??

Can Iranian members translate this ,
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/persian/amp/iran-43101416

This is good example for other members,
here we have fool that been fooling himself not long ago ( i mean past 4 years) That Iran will be kick out of Syria or it would not be able to establish full line of control from land and air and sea (the Iranian oil tanker Grace1 which disputed all sanctions and military bullying did go to Syria and emptied its cargo) and bases and naval port , even so on with comic show of air strikes Natndog, fooling Israeli public that Israel is keeping Iran at bay,

Today the U.S and Terrorist Kurds (Rojava) have left most part of Syria and they are at final fully withdraw and gess what Iran today has larger numbers forces and transit ( the Abu Kamal border crossing)

Natandog cheif of staff Israel have met Gantz and have briefit him And in near future I be back to update you on it .

In conclusion: you see the joke is on you Israelis and future wouldn't be as easy as before, the Joke that Israel have air base in Azarbijan and can strike Iran is no longer been bought by anyone. keep fooling yourself while IRIran creating facts on Ground + Israeli public keep fooling themselves that they are the only country in west Asia ( Middle East) with nuclear weapons ( not tactical atom bomb) and when push comes to shove they can win it and Iran nuclear program is been inefficient or been stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

fighter jets engaged and downed a drone flying at an "unusual altitude" over the Gaza Strip a short time ago at 12000 ft Hamas dose not have that kind of UAVs and why did Israel used F15s to shot it down and not its air defense missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Saudi Hariri resigns as PM of Lebanon following disruptions to protestors allegedly by Hezbollah/Amal supporters. 

As much as I dislike corrupt Hariri I don't think this is a positive development for stability in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Iran IRIB-2 interview with IRGC Gen. Jalai, Passive Defense Special, U.S. cyber attacks and after shot down RQ-4 drone UAV, U.S. claim of Russian Cyber attack from Iran IP, MAPNA contract with Ukraine and Russia Crimea for construction power plant, hybrid warfare and multi dimensional warfare, Obama Olympic game cyber attack, U.S. Trump policy of maximum pressure, domestically built SCADA system and control panels,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Aramagedon said:


> Saudis wear child's diapers:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> Alternative link: *https://instagram.com/iran_eslami_iran?igshid=3ucnlv8e5flq*



Maybe its for all the child soldiers they have recruited from Sudan???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/abu-bakr-al-baghdadi-killed-by-the-us.641027/page-6#post-11865374

*Netanyahu Plans To Move Funds From Civilian To Military Spending, Citing Iran Threat *
https://www.independent.ie/world-ne...divert-public-funds-to-military-38644576.html

Netanyahu says Iran seeking means to attack Israel from Yemen
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ans-to-attack-israel-from-yemen-idUSKBN1X71SA

well it seems that is not so much zero,
you see you Israeli soon have to lost the comfort and standard living that you had if the funds are been spended somewhere else,
even worse if the next U.S. president want show as much favor towards Israel, never mind the American demise in world

so it is delusional that it been zero, at least the Israeli PM doesn't think so, soon enough the Israeli public will be affected ( I dont mean in big way, but they will feel change).








yavar said:


> Natandog cheif of staff Israel have met Gantz and have briefit him And in near future I be back to update you on it .


you see yesterday Natandodg has admitted that the comic show of air strike has led to crisis ( watch from 1:50 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Heres a crazy bit of memorabilia from the pahlavi era for any of you royalists out there.
Its a *solid gold postage stamp*[!!]




And its a steal at only $20,000usd......
I wonder how many of these are still actually floating around inside iran these days


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

yavar said:


> you see yesterday Natandodg has admitted that the comic show of air strike has led to crisis ( watch from 1:50 )


That isn't what he said at all.

Your video ended just as he mentioned 'time of crisis', but I found the full video and this is what he actually says:

First he gives the typical speech about how Iran is an "evil empire" that openly threatens the destruction of Israel, seeking to use Iraq/Syria/Lebanon/Yemen as bases for Iranian missiles to attack Israel, seeking precision missiles and nuclear weapons (etc, the usual).

Then he says Israel needs a strong military and this is the part shown in your video:

*"You have to shift now money from the civilian areas to the military areas. That is very hard to do. You can do it in a time of crisis, when things happen then everyone can see it. Or you can do it in anticipation of avoiding a crisis."*

So he actually says that Israel needs to spend more money on its military *to avoid a time of crisis*, *not that its air strikes on Iranian targets in Syria have created a time of crisis* that is present today in Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*

“In fewer than three years, the Iranian effort to add mobile surveillance capabilities underwent drastic improvement in terms of the quality and complexity of its Android malware, the sophistication of its socially engineered delivery mechanisms, the ability to pivot between domestic and foreign target sets,” the Cylance researchers write.*
*


https://www.cyberscoop.com/winniti-charming-kitten-cylance/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

How is Iranian society nowadays in terms of marriage/dating, this from the late 90's does it still resemble Iran of 2019 society-wise?


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Saudi Hariri is really trying his best to instigate a pro-Saudi civil war in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Sudan have withdrawn most of their forces from Yemen ("several thousand" have returned to Sudan). A few thousand remain in Yemen reportedly to train Hadi-regime forces. These Sudanese militia forces were mostly based on the Saudi-Yemen border to protect Saudi territory. 

UAE have withdrawn forces from Aden and handed over control to Hadi/Saudi-regime fighters.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Now confirmed that Sudan had 40,000 soldiers in Yemen/Saudi Arabia at the peak of the Saudi invasion of Yemen (2015-16), wow! The Saudis had to bring in 40,000 Sudanese mercenaries to protect their own borders...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

Sina-1 said:


> I can provide help, depending on which platform that is currently used. If he is interested then please provide me his contact information.


Hey Sina-1, remember this? 

If you're still interested, go over to the other forum and send a PM to user "admin".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Iran showed the IR-9 centrifuge to some journalists today.

It has a 40-50 SWU capacity (2x IR-8) and has a height of 5m.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Iran showed the IR-9 centrifuge to some journalists today.
> 
> It has a 40-50 SWU capacity (2x IR-8) and has a height of 5m.


Did they release pics!


----------



## skyshadow

DoubleYouSee said:


> Did they release pics!


"These centrifuges [IR-7 and IR-9] will be unveiled in the next four weeks. However, it will take several years to mass produce them," the official added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

DoubleYouSee said:


> Did they release pics!


Unfortunately not. But they said they will do so soon.

Also said there are 60 IR-6 centrifuges currently in operation (will double check this).


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

IR-7 and IR-9 







@DoubleYouSee @PeeD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Unfortunately not. But they said they will do so soon.
> 
> Also said there are 60 IR-6 centrifuges currently in operation (will double check this).


5m,compared to the size of the ir-1 this thing is a monster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

That comes close to Urenco machines currently used and installed around the late 90.
Reliable designs and still too cost effective to be replaced by the world leader Urenco with newer machines.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

PeeD said:


> That comes close to Urenco machines currently used and installed around the late 90.
> Reliable designs and still too cost effective to be replaced by the world leader Urenco with newer machines.


Seems IR-6 is not far away from mass production. They are designing and building new prototypes before they have a chance to fully test the older ones! It shows a rapid pace of knowledge and improvement to constantly churn out improved designs, but mass production of some newer models (than IR-1/2) must ultimately be achieved as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191429363788603393
They said there are 60 IR-6 centrifuges installed at Natanz, so I guess there are 2 cascades of 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Seems IR-6 is not far away from mass production. They are designing and building new prototypes before they have a chance to fully test the older ones! It shows a rapid pace of knowledge and improvement to constantly churn out improved designs, but mass production of some newer models (than IR-1/2) must ultimately be achieved as well.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191429363788603393
> They said there are 60 IR-6 centrifuges installed at Natanz, so I guess there are 2 cascades of 30.


Whats interesting about the video is that going by all of the unused mounting points on the ground this does not appear to even be a full cascade,they may still be in the process of installing many more of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

No, 10,20 and 30.


Battle of Waterloo said:


> I guess there are 2 cascades of 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

lol what do these centrifuges even do i can't into physics


----------



## skyshadow

*IR8 and IR8B and IR8S*










TruthHurtz said:


> lol what do these centrifuges even do i can't into physics



they enrich uranium to 100% much much faster if they get the order, tonight at *24:00 12:00 (midnight)* they will get the order to enrich uranium again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeeD

IR-7 (no production variant) is at the performance level of the early 90's vintage Urenco TC-12 machine
IR-8 is at the performance level of the late 90's vintage Urenco TC-12+ machine
IR-9 is at the performance level of the early 2000's vintage Urenco TC-21 machine, deployed in the late 2000's.

Most Urenco machines are still TC-12+ and Urenco 7th generation machines are not ready as of 2019

So if IR-9 is mastered in the 2020's then it would be just one generation behind then probably finished Urenco 7th gen. machines.

Key is machine lifetime, energy consumption and acquisition costs. All of these must be better than the prior generation. That's why late 90's TC-12+ is still the workhorse of the world leading enrichment company Urenco: Machines still run, would be too expensive to replace a working machine with the somewhat better TC-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Fordow is reactivated for uranium enrichment...

Macron said this step showed Iran's desire to quit the deal entirely, and said that with US and Iran wanting to quit the deal, the deal is effectively dead. 

Macron said new framework must be created to address Iran's nuclear activities post-2025, and must include ballistic missile and regional security provisions!


----------



## SubWater

Base on what I remember IR-7 use different methods and technologies to enrich Uranium compare to other Iranian centrifuges.

The IR-s is very unique which I think have designed to enrich uranium under daily bombing or even after nuclear attack on Iran.






The middle one is IR-s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

AFAIK, the S-series centrifuges are designed to be small and simple to manufacture and operate - boosting latent deterrence even if the Fordow/Natanz sites are attacked by Israel/USA.


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SubWater said:


> Base on what I remember IR-7 use different methods and technologies to enrich Uranium compare to other Iranian centrifuges.
> 
> The IR-s is very unique which I think have designed to enrich uranium under daily bombing or even after nuclear attack on Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middle one is IR-s.


I hate how Salehi blatantly lies to the public. The first prototype of IR-8 was unveiled by Ahmadinejad. After 6 years, they have done nothing to turn the prototype of IR-8 into a product and yet he is boasting about their achievements after the JCPOA. Even Salehi himself has interviews about IR-8 before the JCPOA.

Plus, the recent move (the 4th step) is really nothing but hype for local consumption. It adds literally nothing to Iran's enrichment capacity and we are still behind our schedule for producing enriched uranium for the Bushehr nuclear plants and the Tehran Medical Research Reactor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

QWECXZ said:


> I hate how Salehi blatantly lies to the public. The first prototype of IR-8 was unveiled by Ahmadinejad. After 6 years, they have done nothing to turn the prototype of IR-8 into a product and yet he is boasting about their achievements after the JCPOA. Even Salehi himself has interviews about IR-8 before the JCPOA.
> 
> Plus, the recent move (the 4th step) is really nothing but hype for local consumption. It adds literally nothing to Iran's enrichment capacity and we are still behind our schedule for producing enriched uranium for the Bushehr nuclear plants and the Tehran Medical Research Reactor.


Salehi said it takes 7-10 years to progress from testing a new centrifuge to its mass production. Iran started testing the IR-8 properly by feeding it with gas 3 years ago now I think. Before that I guess it wasn't ready or some political considerations prevented it. I think we have to wait another 5 years to see what happens, but the important thing is that the IR-8 is being tested and improved every day. 

Moving to Fordow is a big signal because Fordow was supposed to be converted totally away from enriching uranium (to medical isotopes only). The S-series are huge steps forward re: latent deterrence even in the event of war, now even Fordow and Natanz can be destroyed and it wouldn't prevent Iran producing enriched uranium. 

What do you mean about behind schedule for Bushehr and TRR - behind what schedule?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Salehi said it takes 7-10 years to progress from testing a new centrifuge to its mass production. Iran started testing the IR-8 properly by feeding it with gas 3 years ago now I think. Before that I guess it wasn't ready or some political considerations prevented it. I think we have to wait another 5 years to see what happens, but the important thing is that the IR-8 is being tested and improved every day.
> 
> Moving to Fordow is a big signal because Fordow was supposed to be converted totally away from enriching uranium (to medical isotopes only). The S-series are huge steps forward re: latent deterrence even in the event of war, now even Fordow and Natanz can be destroyed and it wouldn't prevent Iran producing enriched uranium.
> 
> What do you mean about behind schedule for Bushehr and TRR - behind what schedule?



He said that we had only 5 types of centrifuges before the JCPOA while now we have 15 types of centrifuges. Iran operated IR-1, IR-2 and IR-2M machines and had already unveiled IR-4, IR-4M, IR-5M, IR-6 and IR-8 machines before the JCPOA.

Where did you read that Iran has tested IR-8? We are still in the testing stage for IR-6 centrifuges. The only machines that have reached mass production are IR-1, IR-2 and IR-2M. So, IR-8 is still a prototype, pretty much like when it was unveiled as the "third generation" of Iranian centrifuges during Ahmadinejad's presidency.

I don't see why it's a big signal. Converting Fordow from a nuclear enrichment facility to a medical isotope facility was a treason in the JCPOA, but now that some of those ridiculous restrictions are partially over, we're pretty much where we were before the JCPOA about Fordow. Where's the strong signal? And why is the S-series a huge step forward? How does smaller size guarantee that they will be safe when Iran is under attack? I'm seriously ignorant about it. Enlighten me.

Iran needs 127,000 Kg U SWU/year to produce the fuel for the Bushehr nuclear reactor annually. That's nearly 190,000 Kg UF6 SWU/year that Khamenei once spoke about in one of his speeches after the US unilaterally pulled out of the JCPOA. Previously, Iran's nuclear capacity was set to be around 19,000 Kg UF6 SWU/year to produce the uranium needed for the Bushehr nuclear reactor in a 10 year interval. Our current enrichment capacity is below 10,000 SWU and we have lost 6 years so far. Now do the math on your own to see how far we are behind the schedule for just the Bushehr nuclear reactor.

It becomes even more worrisome when you realize that the Tehran Research Reactor is nearing the end of its operational lifetime and has to be replaced by a new research reactor. Even if Iran manages to extend the lifetime of the TRR, we need HALEU (20% enriched uranium) to keep it working and we don't have enough HALEU reserves to do that. And nobody is willing to sell HALEU to Iran either. Neither would anyone sell Iran medical isotopes. Considering the fact that Tehran Research Reactor is the only operational medical research reactor in Iran, the lives of hundreds of thousands of cancer patients in Iran will be in danger if we can't provide the fuel it needs.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

QWECXZ said:


> Where did you read that Iran has tested IR-8? We are still in the testing stage for IR-6 centrifuges. The only machines that have reached mass production are IR-1, IR-2 and IR-2M. So, IR-8 is still a prototype, pretty much like when it was unveiled as the "third generation" of Iranian centrifuges during Ahmadinejad's presidency.


https://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/01/30/amalvandi-ir-8-centrifuges-tests-line-nuclear-deal/
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/UF-Iran-tests-new-generation-centrifuge-under-JCPOA-3101177.html



> I don't see why it's a big signal. Converting Fordow from a nuclear enrichment facility to a medical isotope facility was a treason in the JCPOA, but now that some of those ridiculous restrictions are partially over, we're pretty much where we were before the JCPOA about Fordow. Where's the strong signal? And why is the S-series a huge step forward? How does smaller size guarantee that they will be safe when Iran is under attack? I'm seriously ignorant about it. Enlighten me.


Western powers are very scared about Fordow because it is almost immune to attack, hence the outrage when it was exposed. This was thus a big response by Iran (in the context of the JCPOA at least).

As for the smaller size of S-series, the point is that they can be manufactured at various sites across the country quicker and more easily, and can be operated at smaller and easier to hide locations. Under the JCPOA Iran was only supposed to have one site for enriching uranium - Natanz. 



> Iran needs 127,000 Kg U SWU/year to produce the fuel for the Bushehr nuclear reactor annually. That's nearly 190,000 Kg UF6 SWU/year that Khamenei once spoke about in one of his speeches after the US unilaterally pulled out of the JCPOA. Previously, Iran's nuclear capacity was set to be around 19,000 Kg UF6 SWU/year to produce the uranium needed for the Bushehr nuclear reactor in a 10 year interval. Our current enrichment capacity is below 10,000 SWU and we have lost 6 years so far. Now do the math on your own to see how far we are behind the schedule for just the Bushehr nuclear reactor.
> 
> It becomes even more worrisome when you realize that the Tehran Research Reactor is nearing the end of its operational lifetime and has to be replaced by a new research reactor. Even if Iran manages to extend the lifetime of the TRR, we need HALEU (20% enriched uranium) to keep it working and we don't have enough HALEU reserves to do that. And nobody is willing to sell HALEU to Iran either. Neither would anyone sell Iran medical isotopes. Considering the fact that Tehran Research Reactor is the only operational medical research reactor in Iran, the lives of hundreds of thousands of cancer patients in Iran will be in danger if we can't provide the fuel it needs.


I read recently that Iran has enough 20% uranium for its needs but if it needs more it will produce more.

The 127,000 kg SWU goal was prior to the JCPOA limitations which obviously supersede that for the time being. The plan then became more staggered (delayed), but this was not a 'failure' to meet those goals, just that the goals were adjusted in light of the JCPOA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Battle of Waterloo said:


> https://theiranproject.com/blog/2017/01/30/amalvandi-ir-8-centrifuges-tests-line-nuclear-deal/
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/UF-Iran-tests-new-generation-centrifuge-under-JCPOA-3101177.html


Mechanical tests? Seriously? A nuclear centrifuge is a useless piece of junk before it has been tested with gas injected to it. Once they injected gas into it, then I'll accept that they have tested it. Before that, it's nothing more than a prototype and the SWU they report is nothing but a theoretical limit that will never be fulfilled.

IR-1 was supposed to have a SWU of 3, but the reports from the IAEA claim that the best it performed was below 1.5 SWU. And most of the time it worked in the range of 0.8 to 1 SWU.




> Western powers are very scared about Fordow because it is almost immune to attack, hence the outrage when it was exposed. This was thus a big response by Iran (in the context of the JCPOA at least).


Natanz is also immune to attack and it is an underground facility as well. Natanz in fact has a higher density of air defenses. The outrage about Fordow was an excuse to put more pressure on Iran. I still don't understand why it's a big move. A big move is to do something you haven't done before. Like enriching uranium to 50%. After all the threats, the Rouhani administration is still enriching uranium at 4.5%, not even the 5% that Rouhani himself spoke of. Are you effing kidding me?



> As for the smaller size of S-series, the point is that they can be manufactured at various sites across the country quicker and more easily, and can be operated at smaller and easier to hide locations. Under the JCPOA Iran was only supposed to have one site for enriching uranium - Natanz.


And how do you conclude that smaller size means less manufacturing time? A dustbin is usually bigger than an iPhone but it doesn't mean that manufacturing an iPhone is easier than a dustbin. Does it?
As far as installation is concerned, the S model seen in the photo seems to have a larger diameter but shorter height. So, you can't really say that it takes up less space on and we can install more of them for cascading either. Can you?




> I read recently that Iran has enough 20% uranium for its needs but if it needs more it will produce more.
> 
> The 127,000 kg SWU goal was prior to the JCPOA limitations which obviously supersede that for the time being. The plan then became more staggered (delayed), but this was not a 'failure' to meet those goals, just that the goals were adjusted in light of the JCPOA.


Yeah. Another blatant lie by Salehi. He said just few days ago that we have enough 20% HALEU but Iran has no reserves of HALEU besides the HALEU that is currently being consumed by the Tehran Research Reactor. We gave up the excess of our HALEU reserves in the JCPOA. The JCPOA clearly and explicitly states that Iran cannot have more than 300 kilograms of 3.5% LEU and the Rouhani administration got rid of the excess as fast as possible when they were "fulfilling" their commitments under the JCPOA in 2015-2016. So, nope. We don't have any HALEU left and once the TRR consumes its fuel, we will be in trouble. The more we wait, the more difficult it gets to produce it later because it will require a larger number of centrifuges spinning.

The 190,000 Kg UF6 SWU is not a "goal". It's the number required for keeping our nuclear facilities running without purchasing uranium from other countries. Unless your definition of a nuclear industry is to enrich uranium only to send it to Russia for their use, then anything that doesn't meet that demand is treason (which is what happened under the JCPOA). If we can't meet the 190,000 Kg UF6 SWU, Bushehr and TRR will have to go offline. And at the current pace, we will be nowhere near our previous 13,000 kg stockpile of uranium anytime soon.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

QWECXZ said:


> Mechanical tests? Seriously? A nuclear centrifuge is a useless piece of junk before it has been tested with gas injected to it. Once they injected gas into it, then I'll accept that they have tested it. Before that, it's nothing more than a prototype and the SWU they report is nothing but a theoretical limit that will never be fulfilled.
> 
> IR-1 was supposed to have a SWU of 3, but the reports from the IAEA claim that the best it performed was below 1.5 SWU. And most of the time it worked in the range of 0.8 to 1 SWU.


Did you read the article?! Let me quote it for you because it doesn't look like you did:

"Spokesman for the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran, Behrouz Kamalvandi, noted the *successful testing of the advanced generation of IR-8 centrifuges by injecting uranium hexafluoride (UF6) into them*

The *injection of UF6* is a highly important step and it *was carried out according to schedule*

“the *mechanical tests were conducted on the IR-8 centrifuges some three and a half years ago* and they were now ready for the next phase, which was the UF6 injection" " 

This article was written in January 2017, when he says the mechanical tests happened 3.5 years earlier and that they had now been injected with gas as part of their next stage of testing, exactly as I said earlier.



> Natanz is also immune to attack and it is an underground facility as well. Natanz in fact has a higher density of air defenses. The outrage about Fordow was an excuse to put more pressure on Iran. I still don't understand why it's a big move. A big move is to do something you haven't done before. Like enriching uranium to 50%. After all the threats, the Rouhani administration is still enriching uranium at 4.5%, not even the 5% that Rouhani himself spoke of. Are you effing kidding me?


Fordow is built much further underground and is near Qom and was not disclosed by Iran, so those are the 3 reasons Fordow is seen as different to Natanz.



> And how do you conclude that smaller size means less manufacturing time? A dustbin is usually bigger than an iPhone but it doesn't mean that manufacturing an iPhone is easier than a dustbin. Does it?
> As far as installation is concerned, the S model seen in the photo seems to have a larger diameter but shorter height. So, you can't really say that it takes up less space on and we can install more of them for cascading either. Can you?


If you look at the major change in new centrifuges it is their height. The most advanced Urenco centrifuges are 20m+ tall. I read somewhere in Persian about the S series being built specifically for the ease of manufacture/operation reason, if I find it I will post it.



> Yeah. Another blatant lie by Salehi. He said just few days ago that we have enough 20% HALEU but Iran has no reserves of HALEU besides the HALEU that is currently being consumed by the Tehran Research Reactor. We gave up the excess of our HALEU reserves in the JCPOA. The JCPOA clearly and explicitly states that Iran cannot have more than 300 kilograms of 3.5% LEU and the Rouhani administration got rid of the excess as fast as possible when they were "fulfilling" their commitments under the JCPOA in 2015-2016. So, nope. We don't have any HALEU left and once the TRR consumes its fuel, we will be in trouble. The more we wait, the more difficult it gets to produce it later because it will require a larger number of centrifuges spinning.
> 
> The 190,000 Kg UF6 SWU is not a "goal". It's the number required for keeping our nuclear facilities running without purchasing uranium from other countries. Unless your definition of a nuclear industry is to enrich uranium only to send it to Russia for their use, then anything that doesn't meet that demand is treason (which is what happened under the JCPOA). If we can't meet the 190,000 Kg UF6 SWU, Bushehr and TRR will have to go offline. And at the current pace, we will be nowhere near our previous 13,000 kg stockpile of uranium anytime soon.


Iran disavowed the 300kg stockpile limit after the 3rd response chapter and now has more than 300kg already I think, so that is wrong.

JCPOA entails limitations, one of those is not to produce 20% enriched uranium and to purchase the needed fuel from abroad instead. That would expire in due course but Iran didn't waive this requirement yet so I guess it's not a problem. If Russia refuses to sell Iran the needed fuel then obviously they would decide to enrich to 20% again, the fact they didn't shows that they don't think it's necessary yet (to me, to you maybe it is gross negligence and treason, maybe you are right but I don't see evidence for that yet).


----------



## QWECXZ

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Did you read the article?! Let me quote it for you because it doesn't look like you did:
> 
> "Spokesman for the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran, Behrouz Kamalvandi, noted the *successful testing of the advanced generation of IR-8 centrifuges by injecting uranium hexafluoride (UF6) into them*
> 
> The *injection of UF6* is a highly important step and it *was carried out according to schedule*
> 
> “the *mechanical tests were conducted on the IR-8 centrifuges some three and a half years ago* and they were now ready for the next phase, which was the UF6 injection" "
> 
> This article was written in January 2017, when he says the mechanical tests happened 3.5 years earlier and that they had now been injected with gas as part of their next stage of testing, exactly as I said earlier.


I did check both of the articles and they don't say what you have falsely quoted. Otherwise, correct me if I'm wrong.

What it says is that "A statement issued by the AEOI on 28 January said the injection of UF6 into the centrifuges marked an important step in the country's uranium enrichment research and development. It described the IR-8 as 'one of the most advanced centrifuges designed and built by Iranian scientists'."

That by no means implies that IR-8 was tested by injecting UF6 into it. Do not distort the article.



> Fordow is built much further underground and is near Qom and was not disclosed by Iran, so those are the 3 reasons Fordow is seen as different to Natanz.


Fordow was not disclosed by Iran because it had not been finished yet and Iran was under no obligation by the NPT to disclose the existence of Fordow before the building had been constructed completely. Moving an insignificant number of your centrifuges from one enrichment facility to another does not count as a bold move in my dictionary and if Iran comes under attack (which is highly unlikely), it doesn't matter whether they hit Natanz or Fordow because both scenarios result in war. And both sites are immune to conventional bunker busters but not very immune to tactical nukes.




> If you look at the major change in new centrifuges it is their height. The most advanced Urenco centrifuges are 20m+ tall. I read somewhere in Persian about the S series being built specifically for the ease of manufacture/operation reason, if I find it I will post it.


Yeah. I noticed their height and I mentioned it in my comment. But I'm not convinced that it makes it easier to manufacture them or host them in large numbers.



> Iran disavowed the 300kg stockpile limit after the 3rd response chapter and now has more than 300kg already I think, so that is wrong.
> 
> JCPOA entails limitations, one of those is not to produce 20% enriched uranium and to purchase the needed fuel from abroad instead. That would expire in due course but Iran didn't waive this requirement yet so I guess it's not a problem. If Russia refuses to sell Iran the needed fuel then obviously they would decide to enrich to 20% again, the fact they didn't shows that they don't think it's necessary yet (to me, to you maybe it is gross negligence and treason, maybe you are right but I don't see evidence for that yet).


Apples and oranges. Did you even read what I wrote? The 300 kilogram limit was in reference to Salehi's absurd claim that Iran had enough HALEU reserves. We don't have even 1 gram of HALEU reserves anymore. All we had was either converted to nuclear fuel for the TRR or was sold and sent abroad.

More precisely from Wikipedia: ...This is a "major decline" in Iran's previous nuclear activity; prior to watering down its stockpile pursuant to the Joint Plan of Action interim agreement, Iran had enriched uranium to near 20% (medium-enriched uranium).[68][69][70] These enriched uranium in excess of 300 kg of up to 3.67% will be down blended to natural uranium level or be sold in return for natural uranium, and the uranium enriched to between 5% and 20% will be fabricated into fuel plates for the Tehran Research Reactor or sold or diluted to an enrichment level of 3.67%. The implementation of the commercial contracts will be facilitated by P5+1.

It's simple math. And when you do it, you realize that Iran's nuclear program is no longer a real program and it has been halted after signing the JCPOA and the Rouhani administration is very keen on maintaining status quo.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

QWECXZ said:


> I did check both of the articles and they don't say what you have falsely quoted. Otherwise, correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> What it says is that "A statement issued by the AEOI on 28 January said the injection of UF6 into the centrifuges marked an important step in the country's uranium enrichment research and development. It described the IR-8 as 'one of the most advanced centrifuges designed and built by Iranian scientists'."
> 
> That by no means implies that IR-8 was tested by injecting UF6 into it. Do not distort the article.


Which of my quotes were false?! They were all direct, unedited quotes.................. Which everyone can see for themselves.

You are being extremely dishonest so there is no point in continuing this conversation. People can read the links I provided and see for themselves if I am giving false quotes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Which of my quotes were false?! They were all direct, unedited quotes.................. Which everyone can see for themselves.
> 
> You are being extremely dishonest so there is no point in continuing this conversation. People can read the links I provided and see for themselves if I am giving false quotes.



This one
"Spokesman for the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran, Behrouz Kamalvandi, noted the *successful testing of the advanced generation of IR-8 centrifuges by injecting uranium hexafluoride (UF6) into them"*

I couldn't find it in any of the two articles you cited. Turns out it was written in bold font and I missed it.

And it's still weird that they have tested IR-8 before testing IR-6 and in January 2017 (before we started reducing our commitments in the JCPOA). And there's no IAEA report on it. It doesn't add up.

Or maybe because you have nothing to add to the conversation and you don't know what you're talking about. So, you'd better remain silent.


----------



## yavar




----------



## Battle of Waterloo

QWECXZ said:


> This one
> "Spokesman for the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran, Behrouz Kamalvandi, noted the *successful testing of the advanced generation of IR-8 centrifuges by injecting uranium hexafluoride (UF6) into them"*
> 
> I couldn't find it in any of the two articles you cited. Turns out it was written in bold font and* I missed it.*
> [...]
> Or maybe because you have nothing to add to the conversation and you don't know what you're talking about. So, you'd better remain silent.


I am amazed by your ability to (reluctantly!) admit you were wrong in the same message as such arrogance. Incredible


----------



## QWECXZ

Battle of Waterloo said:


> I am amazed by your ability to (reluctantly!) admit you were wrong in the same message as such arrogance. Incredible


The same goes to you. You have been proven wrong in the past too, but I never went as far as calling you dishonest for an honest mistake. Your attempt at making a scapegoat of an obvious mistake was cheap.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Nuclear tensions are increasing...

France is taking the lead on whether to refer JCPOA to dispute resolution mechanism (which could lead to snapback of sanctions), but for now it seems they still prefer to wait a bit more.

US have said Iran detained an IAEA inspector, but the reality is of course different and Iran is saying she triggered an alarm as she entered and had traces of explosive nitrates so that's why she was denied entry to Natanz, but she was not detained (and has now left Iran I think).

Turquzabad is in the news again with IAEA's latest report making big claims that man-made and natural uranium traces were found at the site and that the IAEA has satellite imagery to prove Iran cleared out the facility shortly after Israel allegedly exposed it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192387210567471104
IAEA are asking for an explanation for the uranium traces and don't seem satisfied with Iran's explanations.

Some recurring themes for anyone who has read Rouhani's memoirs/books about the past negotiations and history of Iran's nuclear programme...


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran says UN inspector had explosive nitrates






Iran is alleging that a U.N. inspector it blocked from a nuclear site last week had tested positive for explosive nitrates.*


He did not elaborate on why he thought the *woman had the residue on her, though he said she went to the bathroom while waiting for a secondary screening and apparently removed the material*. This happened at Iran's *Natanz nuclear facility*.



https://news.yahoo.com/latest-iran-says-un-inspector-141045008.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

*Under shroud of secrecy US weapons arrive in Yemen despite Congressional outrage*
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/05/middleeast/yemen-saudi-us-arms-footage-intl/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

detailed article about *synchronized *activities between Israel and traitor Reformists:

* گزارش مشرق/ *
*جزئیات عملیات ناکام اسرائیل برای ترور شخصیتی حاج قاسم/ آیا همکاری اصلاح‌طلبان با رژیم صهیونیستی عمدی است؟ +عکس و فیلم*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

@Shapur Zol Aktaf
Islamic and Iranian civilization are tied to each other and you can not separate them
see below

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

من سرعتم تا 300 مگابیت هم رفته. مقایسه سرعت اینترنت در ایران و ژاپن حتما ببینید:


https://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6865899/مقایسه-سرعت-اینترنت-در-مشهد-و-قم-با-توکیو-انفجار-سرعت-نت-در-ژاپن-فیلم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran just become third country with most oil in the world with more then 208 billion barrels of oil






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TruthHurtz

skyshadow said:


> *we just become third country with most oil in the world with more then 208 billion barrels of oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



vibe check

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

skyshadow said:


> *Iran just become third country with most oil in the world with more then 208 billion barrels of oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope we find more oil....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

Aramagedon said:


> I hope we find more oil....


i hope that too, more is better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Waterloo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Battle of Waterloo said:


>


it seems its completely inside iran . they must not touch it for now and just concentrate on shared oil fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SubWater

watch minute 36, he say *three *American drone(he is speaking only about few last months)





Any body knows about these *three *drones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Wh


SubWater said:


> watch minute 36, he say *three *American drone(he is speaking only about few last months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any body knows about these *three *drones


what is it about!


----------



## SubWater

DoubleYouSee said:


> Wh
> what is it about!


He is Brian Hook. The Iran man in white house.
He said in last months during high tensions b/w Iran and USA, Iran shot down 3 US drones !!!!!!

I think He said something that he should not supposed to say in side line of his main argument..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DoubleYouSee

SubWater said:


> He is Brian Hook. The Iran man in white house.
> He said in last months during high tensions b/w Iran and USA, Iran shot down 3 US drones !!!!!!
> 
> I think He said something that he should not supposed to say in side line of his main argument..


I know him...due to his precident,it is possible that he is making mistake.....if there was more drones which were downed by us then both IR and US made it bold

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

this new gas policy is going to be interesting...

the ahmadi fanboys on here are going to have a field day

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

Rouhani's #1 fan QWECXZ got banned 

Just because some sectarian Pakistani troll came to the Iranian section to brag how Pakistan could easily nuke Iran and abuse Iran, then our Rouhani Fanboy replied and the troll went crying to the Pakistani mods because he couldn't handle the hard truths and simple facts he got back. 

Was the Pakistani troll that provoked the problem with the troll sectarian posts banned? Have a guess...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

100x worse than anything QWECXZ posted, but he's Pakistani so the same rules don't apply and he can insult anyone as he pleases, but if anyone non-Pakistani responds, instant ban...!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

Battle of Waterloo said:


> View attachment 589485
> 
> 
> 100x worse than anything QWECXZ posted, but he's Pakistani so the same rules don't apply and he can insult anyone as he pleases, but if anyone non-Pakistani responds, instant ban...!



I waged my war on this (larger kind of phenomenon here) back when I cared. 

But I realised its futile no matter the "airs" that are put on by the "lofty" that try whine/project it is otherwise (when results are plain to see for us ppl down trying to actually have some basic conversation and debate). The more you try to change things, the more they stay the same etc etc...

It has even (somewhat recently) come to the point where it has been upsetting even staunch opponents (think two "deepest" iron brothers of the forum-affiliated country) to unite in common cause against systematic unfairness on both...because there is no clear answer for the forum-psyche to pick one over other and it just ended up repressing both....because silencing everything obviously settles the issue and debate at hand.

After clear results of that episode (and common sense scaling to what the deal would be for any non-iron brother sort), its simply just better to focus on 1% people that are actually worth it (to you) I say...just avoid and ignore the rest....and definitely dont give them oxygen and time they crave.

Everyone is better off that way. This place is not about equal level playing field....so just adjust and optimise rather than care too much ....because all (of the different stripes here) already know it. People that matter and have some basic intelligence, deep down can see what the deal is here in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

co-founder White Helmets of Syria & ex-England Army officer James Le Mesurier found dead in Istanbul Turkey
https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2019/11/11/610936/UK-Syria-White-Helmets-James-Lemesurier-dead-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Battle of Waterloo said:


> Rouhani's #1 fan QWECXZ got banned
> 
> Just because some sectarian Pakistani troll came to the Iranian section to brag how Pakistan could easily nuke Iran and abuse Iran, then our Rouhani Fanboy replied and the troll went crying to the Pakistani mods because he couldn't handle the hard truths and simple facts he got back.
> 
> Was the Pakistani troll that provoked the problem with the troll sectarian posts banned? Have a guess...


it's a Pakistani forum, what did you expect?!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Battle of Waterloo said:


> View attachment 589485
> 
> 
> 100x worse than anything QWECXZ posted, but he's Pakistani so the same rules don't apply and he can insult anyone as he pleases, but if anyone non-Pakistani responds, instant ban...!


Norhing new.....they said lots of time that beggers can't be choosers and Iranian must obbey their forum policies.... these double standards are happend even to me.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

DoubleYouSee said:


> Norhing new.....they said lots of time that beggers can't be choosers and Iranian must obbey their forum policies.... these double standards are happend even to me.....


At least today QWECZX can enjoy the snow instead of wasting time on here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195700076536090625


----------



## 925boy

Date: 2014-01-26


ALL OF THE IRAQI ARMY’S INTELLIGENCE — CONSIDER IT YOURS. TELL ME WHATEVER YOU NEED AND I WILL PROVIDE IT FOR YOU.

ALL OF THE IRAQI ARMY’S INTELLIGENCE — CONSIDER IT YOURS. TELL ME WHATEVER YOU NEED AND I WILL PROVIDE IT FOR YOU.

*The Iran Cables: Secret Documents Show How Tehran Wields Power in Iraq*
Hundreds of leaked intelligence reports shed light on a shadow war for regional influence — and the battles within the Islamic Republic’s own spy divisions

By Tim Arango, James Risen, Farnaz Fassihi, Ronen Bergman and Murtaza Hussain

Nov. 18, 2019
In mid-October, with unrest swirling in Baghdad, a familiar visitor slipped quietly into the Iraqi capital. The city had been under siege for weeks, as protesters marched in the streets, demanding an end to corruption and calling for the ouster of the prime minister, Adil Abdul Mahdi. In particular, they denounced the outsize influence of their neighbor Iran in Iraqi politics, burning Iranian flags and attacking an Iranian consulate.

The visitor was there to restore order, but his presence highlighted the protesters’ biggest grievance: he was Maj. Gen. Qassim Suleimani, head of Iran’s powerful Quds Force, and he had come to persuade an ally in the Iraqi Parliament to help the prime minister hold onto his job.

It was not the first time General Suleimani had been dispatched to Baghdad to do damage control. Tehran’s efforts to prop up Mr. Mahdi are part of its long campaign to maintain Iraq as a pliable client state.

Now leaked Iranian documents offer a detailed portrait of just how aggressively Tehran has worked to embed itself into Iraqi affairs, and of the unique role of General Suleimani. The documents are contained in an archive of secret Iranian intelligence cables obtained by The Intercept and shared with The New York Times for this article, which is being published simultaneously by both news organizations.

The unprecedented leak exposes Tehran’s vast influence in Iraq, detailing years of painstaking work by Iranian spies to co-opt the country’s leaders, pay Iraqi agents working for the Americans to switch sides and infiltrate every aspect of Iraq’s political, economic and religious life.

Many of the cables describe real-life espionage capers that feel torn from the pages of a spy thriller. Meetings are arranged in dark alleyways and shopping malls or under the cover of a hunting excursion or a birthday party. Informants lurk at the Baghdad airport, snapping pictures of American soldiers and keeping tabs on coalition military flights. Agents drive meandering routes to meetings to evade surveillance. Sources are plied with gifts of pistachios, cologne and saffron. Iraqi officials, if necessary, are offered bribes. The archive even contains expense reports from intelligence ministry officers in Iraq, including one totaling 87.5 euros spent on gifts for a Kurdish commander.

*ABOUT THE IRAN CABLES*
This article was reported in partnership with The Intercept, a nonprofit investigative news organization.

_[Read the key findings from this investigation.]_

According to one of the leaked Iranian intelligence cables, Mr. Mahdi, who in exile worked closely with Iran while Saddam Hussein was in power in Iraq, had a “special relationship with the I.R.I.” — the Islamic Republic of Iran — when he was Iraq’s oil minister in 2014. The exact nature of that relationship is not detailed in the cable, and, as one former senior U.S. official cautioned, a “special relationship could mean a lot of things — it doesn’t mean he is an agent of the Iranian government.” But no Iraqi politician can become prime minister without Iran’s blessing, and Mr. Mahdi, when he secured the premiership in 2018, was seen as a compromise candidate acceptable to both Iran and the United States.

The leaked cables offer an extraordinary glimpse inside the secretive Iranian regime. They also detail the extent to which Iraq has fallen under Iranian influence since the American invasion in 2003, which transformed Iraq into a gateway for Iranian power, connecting the Islamic Republic’s geography of dominance from the shores of the Persian Gulf to the Mediterranean Sea.






*2003* U.S. Army soldiers search a presidential palace in Baghdad. John Moore/Associated Press
The trove of leaked Iranian intelligence reports largely confirms what was already known about Iran’s firm grip on Iraqi politics. But the reports reveal far more than was previously understood about the extent to which Iran and the United States have used Iraq as a staging area for their spy games. They also shed new light on the complex internal politics of the Iranian government, where competing factions are grappling with many of the same challenges faced by American occupying forces as they struggled to stabilize Iraq after the United States invasion.

And the documents show how Iran, at nearly every turn, has outmaneuvered the United States in the contest for influence.

The archive is made up of hundreds of reports and cables written mainly in 2014 and 2015 by officers of Iran’s Ministry of Intelligence and Security, or M.O.I.S., who were serving in the field in Iraq. The intelligence ministry, Iran’s version of the C.I.A., has a reputation as an analytical and professional agency, but it is overshadowed and often overruled by its more ideological counterpart, the Intelligence Organization of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps, which was formally established as an independent entity in 2009 at the order of Iran’s supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.

In Iraq, Lebanon and Syria, which Iran considers crucial to its national security, the Revolutionary Guards — and in particular its elite Quds Force, led by General Suleimani — determines Iran’s policies. Ambassadors to those countries are appointed from the senior ranks of the Revolutionary Guards, not the foreign ministry, which oversees the intelligence ministry, according to several advisers to current and past Iranian administrations. Officers from the intelligence ministry and from the Revolutionary Guards in Iraq worked parallel to one another, said these sources. They reported their findings back to their respective headquarters in Tehran, which in turn organized them into reports for the Supreme Council of National Security.

Cultivating Iraqi officials was a key part of their job, and it was made easier by the alliances many Iraqi leaders forged with Iran when they belonged to opposition groups fighting Saddam Hussein. Many of Iraq’s foremost political, military, and security officials have had secret relationships with Tehran, according to the documents. The same 2014 cable that described Mr. Mahdi’s “special relationship” also named several other key members of the cabinet of former Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi as having close ties with Iran.

[Undated Fragment]
هدف بالفعل که ایشان می تواند همکاری نماید در راستای اشراف اطلاعاتی از روابط و برنامه های دولت ایالات متحده آمریکا در عراق و بر خورد با موضوع داعش و هر گونه برنامه پنهان این کشور در این موضوع، و در هدف بالقوه ایشان می تواند نشانگر خوبی در وزارت خارجه آمریکا و یا در بین افراد مستعد همکاری، سران اهل سنت و اکراد عراق، باشد.

The current objective is for this person to provide intelligence insights into the U.S. government’s plans in Iraq, whether it is for dealing with ISIS or any other covert operations. The ultimate goal is for this person to be an informant, either in the U.S. State Department or with any Iraqi Sunni or Kurdish leaders who are willing to cooperate.

A political analyst and adviser on Iraq to Iran’s government, Gheis Ghoreishi, confirmed that Iran has focused on cultivating high-level officials in Iraq. “We have a good number of allies among Iraqi leaders who we can trust with our eyes closed,” he said.

Three Iranian officials were asked to comment for this article, in queries that described the existence of the leaked cables and reports. Alireza Miryusefi, a spokesman for Iran’s United Nations mission, said he was away until later this month. Majid Takht-Ravanchi, Iran’s United Nations ambassador, did not respond to a written request that was hand-delivered to his official residence. Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif did not respond to an emailed request.

When reached by telephone, Hassan Danaiefar, Iran’s ambassador to Iraq from 2010 to 2017 and a former deputy commander of the Revolutionary Guards’ naval forces, declined to directly address the existence of the cables or their release, but he did suggest that Iran had the upper hand in information gathering in Iraq. “Yes, we have a lot of information from Iraq on multiple issues, especially about what America was doing there,” he said. “There is a wide gap between the reality and perception of U.S. actions in Iraq. I have many stories to tell.” He declined to elaborate.

According to the reports, after the American troop withdrawal in 2011, Iran moved quickly to add former C.I.A. informants to its payroll. One undated section of an intelligence ministry cable shows that Iran began the process of recruiting a spy inside the State Department. It is unclear what came of the recruitment effort, but according to the files, Iran had started meeting with the source, and offered to reward the potential asset with a salary, gold coins and other gifts. The State Department official is not named in the cable, but the person is described as someone who would be able to provide “intelligence insights into the U.S. government’s plans in Iraq, whether it is for dealing with ISIS or any other covert operations.”

“The subject’s incentive in collaborating will be financial,” the report said.

The State Department declined to comment on the matter.

In interviews, Iranian officials acknowledged that Iran viewed surveillance of American activity in Iraq after the United States invasion as critical to its survival and national security. When American forces toppled Saddam Hussein, Iran swiftly moved some of its best officers from both the intelligence ministry and from the Intelligence Organization of the Revolutionary Guards to Iraq, according to the Iranian government advisers and a person affiliated with the Guards. President George W. Bush had declared Iran to be part of an “axis of evil,” and Iranian leaders believed Tehran would be next on Washington’s list of regime-change capitals after Kabul and Baghdad.

*700 pages of documents*
Around the world, governments have had to contend with the occasional leak of secret communiqués or personal emails as a fact of modern life. Not so in Iran, where information is tightly controlled and the security services are widely feared.

The roughly 700 pages of leaked reports were sent anonymously to The Intercept, which translated them from Persian to English and shared them with The Times. The Intercept and The Times verified the authenticity of the documents but do not know who leaked them. The Intercept communicated over encrypted channels with the source, who declined to meet with a reporter. In these anonymous messages, the source said that they wanted to “let the world know what Iran is doing in my country Iraq.”





*2005* Adil Abdul Mahdi, near the end of his term as Iraq’s finance minister. He became prime minister in 2018. Joao Silva/The New York Times
Like the internal communications of any spy service, some of the reports contain raw intelligence whose accuracy is questionable, while others appear to represent the views of intelligence officers and sources with their own agendas.

Some of the cables show bumbling and comical ineptitude, like one that describes the Iranian spies who broke into a German cultural institute in Iraq only to find they had the wrong codes and could not unlock the safes. Other officers were browbeaten by their superiors in Tehran for laziness, and for sending back to headquarters reports that relied only on news accounts.

But by and large, the intelligence ministry operatives portrayed in the documents appear patient, professional and pragmatic. Their main tasks are to keep Iraq from falling apart; from breeding Sunni militants on the Iranian border; from descending into sectarian warfare that might make Shia Muslims the targets of violence; and from spinning off an independent Kurdistan that would threaten regional stability and Iranian territorial integrity. The Revolutionary Guards and General Suleimani have also worked to eradicate the Islamic State, but with a greater focus on maintaining Iraq as a client state of Iran and making sure that political factions loyal to Tehran remain in power.

This portrait is all the more striking at a time of heightened tensions between the United States and Iran. Since 2018, when President Trump pulled out of the Iran nuclear deal and reimposed sanctions, the White House has rushed ships to the Persian Gulf and reviewed military plans for war with Iran. In October, the Trump administration promised to send American troops to Saudi Arabia following attacks on oil facilities there for which Iran was widely blamed.





*2011* U.S. and Iraqi military officials attend a signing ceremony handing control of Camp Victory, a central base for U.S. forces during the Iraq War, over to Iraq. Andrea Bruce for The New York Times
*‘Tell them we are at your service.’*
With a shared faith and tribal affiliations that span a porous border, Iran has long been a major presence in Southern Iraq. It has opened religious offices in Iraq’s holy cities and posted banners of Iran’s revolutionary leader, Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, on its streets. It supports some of the most powerful political parties in the south, dispatches Iranian students to study in Iraqi seminaries and sends Iranian construction workers to build Iraqi hotels and refurbish Iraqi shrines.

But while Iran may have bested the United States in the contest for influence in Baghdad, it has struggled to win popular support in the Iraqi south. Now, as the last six weeks of protests make clear, it is facing unexpectedly strong pushback. Across the south, Iranian-backed Iraqi political parties are seeing their headquarters burned and their leading operatives assassinated, an indication that Iran may have underestimated the Iraqi desire for independence not just from the United States but also from its neighbor.

In a sense, the leaked Iranian cables provide a final accounting of the 2003 United States invasion of Iraq. The notion that the Americans handed control of Iraq to Iran when they invaded now enjoys broad support, even within the United States military. A recent two-volume history of the Iraq War, published by the United States Army, details the campaign’s many missteps and its “staggering cost” in lives and money. Nearly 4,500 American troops were killed, hundreds of thousands of Iraqis died and American taxpayers spent up to $2 trillion on the war. The study, which totals hundreds of pages and draws on declassified documents, concludes: “An emboldened and expansionist Iran appears to be the only victor.”






TURKEY

Tigris

SYRIA

IRAQ

IRAN

Akkaz

gas field

Baghdad

Falluja

Jurf Al-Sakhar

Karbala

NAJAF

Euphrates

SAUDI ARABIA

KUWAIT

100 MILES

By The New York Times



Iran’s rise as a power player in Iraq was in many ways a direct consequence of Washington’s lack of any post-invasion plan. The early years following the fall of Saddam were chaotic, both in terms of security and in the lack of basic services like water and electricity. To most observers on the ground, it appeared as if the United States was shaping policy on the go, and in the dark.

Among the most disastrous American policies were the decisions to dismantle Iraq’s armed forces and to purge from government service or the new armed forces any Iraqi who had been a member of Saddam’s ruling Baath Party. This process, known as de-Baathification, automatically marginalized most Sunni men. Unemployed and resentful, they formed a violent insurgency targeting Americans and Shias seen as United States allies.

As sectarian warfare between Sunnis and Shias raged, the Shia population looked to Iran as a protector. When ISIS gained control of territory and cities, the Shias’ vulnerability and the failure of the United States to protect them fueled efforts by the Revolutionary Guards and General Suleimani to recruit and mobilize Shia militias loyal to Iran.

According to the intelligence ministry documents, Iran has continued to take advantage of the opportunities the United States has afforded it in Iraq. Iran, for example, reaped an intelligence windfall of American secrets as the United States presence began to recede after its 2011 troop withdrawal. The C.I.A. had tossed many of its longtime secret agents out on the street, leaving them jobless and destitute in a country still shattered from the invasion — and fearful that they could be killed for their links with the United States, possibly by Iran. Short of money, many began to offer their services to Tehran. And they were happy to tell the Iranians everything they knew about C.I.A. operations in Iraq.





Qassim Suleimani, head of Iran’s Quds Force, in Tehran in 2016. Ebrahim Noroozi/Associated Press
In November 2014, one of them, an Iraqi who had spied for the C.I.A., broke and terrified that his ties to the Americans would cost him his life, switched sides. The C.I.A., according to the cable, had known the man by a nickname: “Donnie Brasco.” His Iranian handler would call him, simply “Source 134992.”

Turning to Iran for protection, he said that everything he knew about American intelligence gathering in Iraq was for sale: the locations of C.I.A. safe houses; the names of hotels where C.I.A. operatives met with agents; details of his weapons and surveillance training; the names of other Iraqis working as spies for the Americans.

Source 134992 told the Iranian operatives he had worked for the agency for 18 months starting in 2008, on a program targeting Al Qaeda. He said he had been paid well for his work — $3,000 per month, plus a one-time bonus of $20,000 and a car.

But swearing on the Quran, he promised that his days of spying for the United States were over, and agreed to write a full report for the Iranians on everything he knew from his time with the C.I.A.

“I will turn over to you all the documents and videos that I have from my training course,” the Iraqi man told his Iranian handler, according to a 2014 Iranian intelligence report. “And pictures and identifying features of my fellow trainees and my subordinates.”

The C.I.A. declined to comment.

Iranian spies, Iraqi officials say, are everywhere in the south, and the region has long been a beehive of espionage. It was there, in Karbala in late 2014, that an Iraqi military intelligence officer, down from Baghdad, met with an Iranian intelligence official and offered to spy for Iran — and to tell the Iranians whatever he could about American activities in Iraq.

“Iran is my second country and I love it,” the Iraqi official told the Iranian officer, according to one of the cables. In a meeting that lasted more than three hours, the Iraqi told of his devotion to the Iranian system of government, in which clerics rule directly, and his admiration for Iranian movies.

He said he had come with a message from his boss in Baghdad, Lt. Gen. Hatem al-Maksusi, then commander of military intelligence in the Iraqi Ministry of Defense: “Tell them we are at your service. Whatever you need is at their disposal. We are Shiite and have a common enemy.”

General al-Maksusi’s messenger continued, “All of the Iraqi Army’s intelligence — consider it yours.” He told the Iranian intelligence officer about secret targeting software the United States had provided to the Iraqis, and offered to turn it over to the Iranians. “If you have a new laptop, give it to me so I can upload the program onto it,” he said.

And there was more, he said. The United States had also given Iraq a highly sensitive system for eavesdropping on mobile phones, which was run out of the prime minister’s office and the headquarters of Iraqi military intelligence. “I will put at your disposal whatever intelligence about it you want,” he said.

In an interview, General al-Maksusi, who is now retired, disputed saying the things attributed to him in the cables and denied ever working for Iran. He praised Iran for its help in the fight against the Islamic State, but said he had also maintained a close relationship with the United States. “I worked for Iraq and did not work for any other state,” he said. “I was not the intelligence director for the Shiites, but I was intelligence director for all of Iraq.”

When asked about the cable, a former American official said the United States had become aware of the Iraqi military intelligence officer’s ties to Iran and had limited his access to sensitive information.

*‘The Americans’ candidate’*
By late 2014, the United States was once again pouring weapons and soldiers into Iraq as it began battling the Islamic State. Iran, too, had an interest in defeating the militants. As ISIS took control of the west and the north, young Iraqi men traveled across the deserts and marshes of the south by the busload, heading to Iran for military training.

Some within the American and Iranian governments believed the two rivals should coordinate their efforts against a common enemy. But Iran, as the leaked cables make clear, also viewed the increased American presence as a threat and a “cover” to gather intelligence about Iran.

“What is happening in the sky over Iraq shows the massive level of activity of the coalition,” one Iranian officer wrote. “The danger for the Islamic Republic of Iran’s interests represented by their activity must be taken seriously.”

The rise of ISIS was at the same time driving a wedge between the Obama administration and a large swath of the Iraqi political class. Mr. Obama had pushed for the ouster of Prime Minister Nuri Kamal al-Maliki as a condition for renewed American military support. He believed Mr. al-Maliki’s draconian policies and crackdowns on Iraqi Sunnis had helped lead to the rise of the militants.





*2014* Iraqi security forces inspect the bodies of Islamic State militants after clashes in Jurf al-Sakhar, south of Baghdad. Associated Press
Mr. al-Maliki, who had lived in exile in Iran in the 1980s, was a favorite of Tehran’s. His replacement, the British-educated Haider al-Abadi, was seen as more friendly to the West and less sectarian. Facing the uncertainty of a new prime minister, Hassan Danaiefar, then Iran’s ambassador, called a secret meeting of senior staffers at the Iranian Embassy, a hulking, fortified structure just outside Baghdad’s Green Zone.

As the meeting progressed, it became clear the Iranians had little cause to worry about the new Iraqi government. Mr. Al-Abadi was dismissed as “a British man,” and “the Americans’ candidate,” but the Iranians believed they had plenty of other ministers in their pocket.

One by one, Danaiefar went down the list of cabinet members, describing their relationships to Iran.

Ibrahim al-Jafari — who had previously served as Iraqi prime minister and by late 2014 was the foreign minister — was, like Mr. Mahdi, identified as having a “special relationship” with Iran. In an interview, Mr. al-Jafari did not deny that he had close relations with Iran, but said he had always dealt with foreign countries based on the interests of Iraq.

Iran counted on the loyalty of many lesser cabinet members as well.

The report said the ministers of municipalities, communications and human rights “are in complete harmony and at one with us and are our people.” The environment minister, it said, “works with us, although he is Sunni.” The transportation minister — Bayan Jabr, who had led the Iraqi Interior Ministry at a time when hundreds of prisoners were tortured to death with electric drills or summarily shot by Shiite death squads — was deemed to be “very close” to Iran. When it came to Iraq’s education minister, the report says, “we will have no problem with him.”

The former ministers of municipalities, communications and human rights were all members of the Badr Organization, a political and military group established by Iran in the 1980s to oppose Saddam Hussein. The former minister of municipalities denied having a close relationship with Iran; the former human rights minister acknowledged being close to Iran, and praised Iran for helping Shiite Iraqis during Mr. Hussein’s dictatorship, and for help defeating the Islamic State. The former minister of communications said that he served Iraq, not Iran, and that he maintained relationships with diplomats from many countries; the former minister of education said that he had not been supported by Iran, and that he served at the request of Prime Minister al-Abadi. The former environment minister could not be reached for comment.

Iran’s dominance over Iraqi politics is vividly shown in one important episode from the fall of 2014, when Baghdad was a city at the center of a multinational maelstrom. The Syrian civil war was raging to the west, Islamic State militants had seized almost a third of Iraq and American troops were heading back to the region to confront the growing crisis.

Against this chaotic backdrop, Mr. Jabr, then the transportation minister, welcomed General Suleimani, the Quds Force commander, to his office. General Suleimani had come to ask a favor: Iran needed access to Iraqi airspace to fly planeloads of weapons and other supplies to support the Syrian regime of Bashar al-Assad in its fight against American-backed rebels.

It was a request that placed Mr. Jabr at the center of the longstanding rivalry between the United States and Iran. Obama administration officials had been lobbying hard to get the Iraqis to stop Iranian flights through their airspace, but face to face with the Quds chief, Iraq’s transportation minister found it impossible to refuse.

General Suleimani, Mr. Jabr recalled, “came to me and requested that we permit Iranian airplanes to use Iraqi air space to pass on to Syria,” according to one of the cables. The transportation minister did not hesitate, and General Suleimani appeared to be pleased. “I put my hands on my eyes and said, ‘On my eyes! As you wish!’” Mr. Jabr told the intelligence ministry officer. “Then he got up and approached me and kissed my forehead.”

Mr. Jabr confirmed the meeting with General Suleimani, but said the flights from Iran to Syria carried humanitarian supplies and religious pilgrims traveling to Syria to visit holy sites, not weapons and military supplies to aid Mr. Assad as American officials believed.

Meanwhile, Iraqi officials known to have a relationship with the United States came under special scrutiny, and Iran took measures to counter American influence. Indeed, many of the files show that as top American diplomats met behind closed doors with their Iraqi counterparts in Baghdad, their conversations were routinely reported back to the Iranians.





*2017* Iraqis walk past a poster of Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, the founder of the Islamic Republic of Iran, in Diyala. Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times
Throughout 2014 and 2015, as a new Iraqi government settled in, the American ambassador, Stuart Jones, met often with Salim al-Jabouri, who was speaker of the Iraqi Parliament until last year. Mr. al-Jabouri, although he is Sunni, was known to have a close relationship with Iran, but the files now reveal that one of his top political advisers — identified as Source 134832 — was an Iranian intelligence asset. “_ am present in his office on a daily basis and carefully follow his contacts with the Americans,” the source told his Iranian handler. Mr. al-Jabouri, in an interview, said he did not believe that anyone on his staff had worked as an agent for Iran, and that he fully trusted his aides. (Mr. Jones declined to comment.)

The source urged the Iranians to develop closer ties to Mr. al-Jabouri, to blunt American efforts to nurture a new class of younger Sunni leaders in Iraq and perhaps bring about reconciliation between Sunnis and Shias. The source warned that Iran should act to keep the Parliament speaker from “slipping into a pro-American position, since one of Salim al-Jabouri’s characteristics is credulousness and making hasty decisions.”

Another report reveals that Nechervan Barzani, then the prime minister of Kurdistan, met with top American and British officials and Mr. al-Abadi, the Iraqi prime minister, in Baghdad in December 2014, and then went almost immediately to meet with an Iranian official to tell him everything. Through a spokesman, Mr. Barzani said he did not recall meeting with any Iranian officials at the time, and described the cable as “baseless and unfounded.” He said he “absolutely denies” telling the Iranians details about his conversations with American and British diplomats.

Sometimes, the Iranians also saw trade value in the information they received from their Iraqi sources.

One report from the al-Jabouri adviser revealed that the United States was interested in gaining access to a rich natural gas field in Akkas, near Iraq’s border with Syria. The source explained that the Americans might eventually try to export the natural gas to Europe, a major market for Russian natural gas. Intrigued, the intelligence ministry officer, in a cable to Tehran, wrote, “It is recommended that the aforementioned information be used in exchange with the Russians and Syria.” The cable was written just as Russia was significantly stepping up its involvement in Syria, and as Iran continued its military buildup there, in support of President al-Assad.

And although Iran was initially suspicious of Mr. al-Abadi’s allegiances, a report written a few months after his rise to the premiership suggested that he was quite willing to have a confidential relationship with Iranian intelligence. A January 2015 report details a private meeting between al-Abadi and an intelligence ministry officer known as Boroujerdi, held in the prime minister’s office “without the presence of a secretary or a third person.”

During the meeting, Boroujerdi homed in on Iraq’s Sunni-Shia divide, probing Mr. al-Abadi’s feelings on perhaps the most sensitive subject in Iraqi politics. “Today, the Sunnis find themselves in the worst possible circumstances and have lost their self-confidence,” the intelligence officer opined, according to the cable. “The Sunnis are vagrants, their cities are destroyed and an unclear future awaits them, while the Shias can retrieve their self-confidence.”

Iraq’s Shia were “at a historical turning point,” Boroujerdi continued. The Iraqi government and Iran could “take advantage of this situation.”

According to the cable, the prime minister expressed his “complete agreement.” Mr. Abadi declined to comment.





*2018* Volunteers collect bodies in Mosul, Iraq. Ivor Prickett for The New York Times
*‘Sweetness into bitterness’*
Ever since the start of the Iraq War in 2003, Iran has put itself forward as the protector of Iraq’s Shiites, and General Suleimani, more than anyone else, has employed the dark arts of espionage and covert military action to ensure that Shiite power remains ascendant. But it has come at the cost of stability, with Sunnis perennially disenfranchised and looking to other groups, like the Islamic State, to protect them.

A 2014 massacre of Sunnis in the farming community of Jurf al-Sakhar was a vivid example of the kinds of sectarian atrocities committed by armed groups loyal to Iran’s Quds Force that had alarmed the United States throughout the Iraq War, and undermined efforts at reconciliation. As the field reports make clear, some of the Americans’ concerns were shared by the Iranian intelligence ministry. That signaled divisions within Iran over its Iraq policies between more moderate elements under President Hassan Rouhani and militant factions like the Revolutionary Guards.

Date: 2014-11-23
منطقه عمومی جرف صخر کاملا از عوامل تروریست پاکسازی و حتی خانواده ها نیز ازآنجا کوچانده شده اند و منازل توسط نیروهای نظامی تخریب شده و باقیمانده آنها تخریب خواهند گردید ودر برخی مناطق درختان نخل از ریشه کنده تا سوزانده شوند و امکان حضور تروریستها و پناه گرفتن در میان منازل و درختان میسر نگردد. احشام مردم منطقه (گاو گوسفند) در نقاط مختلف پراکنده شده اند و بدون صاحب مشغول چرا هستند.

The area around Jurf Al-Sakhar has been cleansed of terrorist agents. Their families have been driven away, most of their houses have been destroyed by military forces and the rest will be destroyed. In some places, the palm orchards have been uprooted to be burned to prevent the terrorists from taking shelter among the trees.

The people’s livestock (cows and sheep) have been scattered and are grazing without their owners.

Jurf al-Sakhar, which lies just east of Falluja in the Euphrates River Valley, is lush with orange trees and palm groves. It was overrun by the Islamic State in 2014, giving militants a foothold from which they could launch attacks on the holy cities of Karbala and Najaf.

Jurf al-Sakhar is also important to Iran because it lies on a route Shiite religious pilgrims use to travel to Karbala during Muharram, the monthlong commemoration of the death of Prophet Muhammad’s grandson, Imam Hussein, a revered figure for Shiites.

When Shiite militias supported by Iran drove the militants out of Jurf al-Sakhar in late 2014, the first major victory over the Islamic State, it became a ghost town. It was no longer a threat to the thousands of Shiite pilgrims who would pass by, but Iran’s victory came at a high cost to the town’s Sunni residents. Tens of thousands were displaced, and a local politician, the only Sunni member on the provincial council, was found with a bullet hole through his head.

One cable describes the damage in almost biblical terms. “As a result of these operations,” its author reported, “the area around Jurf al-Sakhar has been cleansed of terrorist agents. Their families have been driven away, most of their houses have been destroyed by military forces and the rest will be destroyed. In some places, the palm orchards have been uprooted to be burned to prevent the terrorists from taking shelter among the trees. The people’s livestock (cows and sheep) have been scattered and are grazing without their owners.”

The Jurf al-Sakhar operation and other bloody actions led by Iran’s proxies and directed by Tehran further alienated Iraq’s Sunni population, according to one report, which notes that “destroying villages and houses, looting the Sunnis’ property and livestock turned the sweetness of these successes” against the Islamic State into “bitterness.” One of the Jurf al-Sakhar cables cast the impact of Shiite militias in particularly stark terms: “In all the areas where the Popular Mobilization Forces go into action, the Sunnis flee, abandoning their homes and property, and prefer to live in tents as refugees or reside in camps.”

The intelligence ministry feared that Iran’s gains in Iraq were being squandered because Iraqis so resented the Shia militias and the Quds Force that sponsored them. Above all, its officers blamed General Suleimani, whom they saw as a dangerous self-promoter using the anti-ISIS campaign as a launching pad for a political career back home in Iran. One report, which states at the top that it is not to be shared with the Quds Force, criticizes the general personally for publicizing his leading role in the military campaign in Iraq by “publishing pictures of himself on different social media sites.”

Doing that had made it obvious that Iran controlled the dreaded Shia militias — a potential gift to its rivals. “This policy of Iran in Iraq,” the report said, “has allowed the Americans to return to Iraq with greater legitimacy. And groups and individuals who had been fighting against the Americans among the Sunnis are now wishing that not only America, but even Israel, would enter Iraq and save Iraq from Iran’s clutches.”

At times, the Iranians sought to counter the ill will generated by their presence in Iraq with soft-power campaigns similar to American battlefield efforts to win “hearts and minds.” Hoping to gain a “propaganda advantage and restore Iran’s image among the people,” Iran devised a plan to send pediatricians and gynecologists to villages in northern Iraq to administer health services, according to one field report. It is not clear, however, if that initiative materialized.

Date: 2014-11-29
ضرورت دارد که حد و حدودی برای جلوگیری از خشونت علیه افراد بی گناه اهل سنت درعراق و اقدامات آقای سلیمانی اندیشیده شود و الی خشونت و درگیری میان شیعه و سنی همچنان ادامه پیدا کرده و در حال حاضر هر گونه اقدامی علیه اهل سنت به حساب ایران نوشته می شود٬ چه ایران مستقیم و غیر مستقیم در آن نقش داشته باشد و یا نقشی در آن نداشته باشد.

We must think about limiting violence against innocent Sunnis in Iraq and limiting Mr. Soleimani’s measures, or else violence and strife between Shiites and Sunnis will continue. Currently, any actions taken against Sunnis will be blamed on Iran, whether Iran had a direct or indirect role in it, or none at all.

Just as often, Iran would use its influence to close lucrative development deals. With Iraq dependent on Iran for military support in the fight against the Islamic State, one cable shows the Quds Force receiving oil and development contracts from Iraq’s Kurds in exchange for weapons and other aid. In the south, Iran was awarded contracts for sewage and water purification by paying a $16 million bribe to a member of Parliament, according to another field report.





*2019* Graffiti on a street sign in Najaf, a city in central Iraq. Protesters blacked out the real name — Khomeini Street — and painted in “Revolution Street.” Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
Today, Iran is struggling to maintain its hegemony in Iraq, just as the Americans did after the 2003 invasion. Iraqi officials, meanwhile, are increasingly worried that a provocation in Iraq on either side could set off a war between the two powerful countries vying for dominance in their homeland. Against this geopolitical backdrop, Iraqis learned long ago to take a pragmatic approach to the overtures of Iran’s spies — even Sunni Iraqis who view Iran as an enemy.

“Not only doesn’t he believe in Iran, but he doesn’t believe that Iran might have positive intentions toward Iraq,” one Iranian case officer wrote in late 2014, about an Iraqi intelligence recruit described as a Baathist who had once worked for Saddam Hussein and later the C.I.A. “But he is a professional spy and understands the reality of Iran and the Shia in Iraq and will collaborate to save himself.”

This story was reported in partnership with The Intercept, where James Risen is the senior national security correspondent and Murtaza Hussain is a reporter.

Additional Reporting: Matthew Cole and Laura Secor for The Intercept; Rick Gladstone, Falih Hassan and Alissa J. Rubin for The Times.

Research: Margot Williams for The Intercept.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/18/world/middleeast/iran-iraq-spy-cables.html_


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> ایران سازمان اطلاعات سپاه بازداشت روح‌الله زم سرشبکه سایت "آمدنیوز" و انتقال ان به داخل کشور
> https://tn.ai/2118383
> Iran IRGC Intelligence Agency detain of Rouhollah Zam the head of "Amed news" network site and transfers it into the country





yavar said:


>





yavar said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


>



@yavar are these recent protests in Iraq and Iran related to Zam's network? The Iranian TV documentary pointed to Zam's attempted communication to Ayatollah Sistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

arashkamangir said:


> @yavar are these recent protests in Iraq and Iran related to Zam's network? .


 NO



arashkamangir said:


> @yavar The Iranian TV documentary pointed to Zam's attempted communication to Ayatollah Sistani.


well that is lie, Zam was captured in Iraqi Kurdistan after ........ which he was going ............., the french .................,


as soon as they release more details i be back here and feel the ......... areas and then you understand i was telling truth

it is just the People which use leak important info i mean his network internally and externally are been dismantled

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

hmm seems like Saudi Arabia tried to attack asaloyeh oil facilities for retaliations of ARAMCO attack but failed, maybe they thought now that there is a demonstration in Iran it's the best time for that. no further information revealed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raghfarm007

Im watching what Sepah does now.... revenge will be sweet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SubWater

They should retaliate.
These thugs only know language of power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TruthHurtz

Mithridates said:


> hmm seems like Saudi Arabia tried to attack asaloyeh oil facilities for retaliations of ARAMCO attack but failed, maybe they thought now that there is a demonstration in Iran it's the best time for that. no further information revealed yet.



lol when? this is new


----------



## Mithridates

TruthHurtz said:


> lol when? this is new


today admiral shamkhani announced it, the exact time is unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

*IRGC commander warns Iran neighbors against 'acts of mischief'*

Certain neighbors of Iran were involved in acts of mischief during recent riots that followed the government's decision to increase gasoline price, says a senior commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), warning those countries against their "mischievous" behavior toward the Islamic Republic.

The Iranian government raised gasoline prices last week in order to moderate the national consumption rate, which stands at 110 million liters per day, 40 million liters above the maximum daily domestic requirement.

The move prompted some peaceful protests, but riotous elements, taking advantage of the circumstances, quickly entered the scene, destroying public property, setting banks and gas stations ablaze among other facilities, and opening fire on people and security forces.

Speaking to a group of female Basij members in Tehran on Sunday, the IRGC’s second-in-command, Brigadier General Ali Fadavi, said, “During recent riots, some of our neighbors acted against [good] neighborly relations and the stipulations of Islam and committed acts of mischief,” adding, “We advise [those] neighbors to repent.”

In reaction to the recent events in Iran, the White House has expressed its support for what it claims was a popular movement.

The IRGC commander slammed Washington's attitude in that regard, highlighting the traces of wickedness left by the US and its 'stooges' in the days of unrest and vandalism in Iran.

Fadavi said authorities in Washington, London and Paris will never change their behavior vis-à-vis Iran and, like the past 40 years, they will continue their acts of mischief. "However, we will defeat them as usual."

He added that Iran will respond in kind to enemies' moves in the recent riots, noting, "If we wanted to make use of various capabilities of the Islamic Revolution, we were able to meddle with the most trivial issues of any country, but we will not do so because Islam does not allow that."

The IRGC issued a statement on November 18 on the recent riots in some Iranian cities, warning that it will firmly deal with any measure aimed at sowing the seeds of insecurity in the country.





Commending the insight and smartness of the Iranian people, who draw a clear line between their peaceful protests and acts of rioting, the IRGC’s statement said, “Continuation of any measure, which would foment insecurity, and all actions targeting the calm and tranquility in the society will be dealt with decisively.”

Iranian First Vice President Es'haq Jahangiri on Saturday warned "certain regional countries" that they will be in trouble if they are proven to have been involved in the recent riots.





"Certain regional countries should know that if clues are found that show they intervened to create unrest inside Iran, they will see no peaceful time in the region," Jahangiri said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199634429083312128

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Some Mek killed in Albania by earthquake:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201606264373022720

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Afghanistan hosting US general with Iranian fruit juice:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201920885562720258

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Bahram Esfandiari said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

IRAN-US PRISONER SWAP
www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-50698017







Xiyue Wang and Massoud Soleimani were both exchanged via zurich in switzerland.
Xiyue Wang was convicted of spying in iran and Massoud Soleimani was accused of violating trade sanctions,both deny any wrong doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turkish-akinci-raider-drone-first-flight.645281/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202995061597843456


with Ukrainian Engine, imported landing gear, and above all Nato imported electronic
so Iranian members should understand how far we have come








we managed to reverse engineer bigger similar engine 15 years ago, which it took us nealy 20 years to that,

this is difference between limited assembly or mass production with low cost, don't look at that we have sanction and soon people see Iranian products in Syria, Iraq, Venezuela, Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baybars Han

Why so jealous? Akıncı is more advanced than anything you got.


yavar said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turkish-akinci-raider-drone-first-flight.645281/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202995061597843456
> 
> 
> with Ukrainian Engine, imported landing gear, and above all Nato imported electronic
> so Iranian members should understand how far we have come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we managed to reverse engineer bigger similar engine 15 years ago
> 
> this is difference between limited assembly or mass production with low cost, don't look at that we have sanction and soon people see Iranian products in Syria, Iraq, Venezuela, Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Baybars Han said:


> Akıncı is more advanced than anything you got.


if you say so, it be good you make fool of yourself by pointing out in what sense is advance ,


second: I did not said anything about Turkish drone, neither i dis it,
is fool like you who with out reading my post just jump up and down


i was just making point to some Iranain members, that the olny muslim contry which after so many years could come up with final product out of all muslim coutries is no where near,
and they should be more Thankful.the technological gap is so wide that no one even come close.

have good day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baybars Han

Actually you made a fool out of yourself. You talk about imported stuff. Can you prove to me imported electronics? The only critical part of the UAV that is imported is the engine and that is being made. We currently made a uav engine up to 220hp for our other UAV's.


yavar said:


> if you say so, it be good you make fool of yourself by pointing out in what sense is advance ,
> 
> 
> second: I did not said anything about Turkish drone, neither i dis it,
> is fool like you who with out reading my post just jump up and down
> 
> 
> i was just making point to to some Iranain members, that the olny muslem contry which after so many years could come up with final product out of all muslem coutries is no where near
> 
> 
> have good day


----------



## Raghfarm007

LOL at the Turkey boy..... I still find it funny every time they talk about how they will soon make this and make that....(still cant make a car engine but they are gonna make plane engines) LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baybars Han

Don't want to waste my time with you, but if you want to see a joke look at what everyone sees with you guys. We are still waiting for the 5th gen stealth plane


Raghfarm007 said:


> LOL at the Turkey boy..... I still find it funny every time they talk about how they will soon make this and make that....(still cant make a car engine but they are gonna make plane engines) LOL


----------



## arashkamangir

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Imagine having your country have the same name as an ugly flightless Bird!



@Bahram Esfandiari I wouldn't insult a whole country because of the action of an individual...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sineva

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Imagine having your country have the same name as an ugly flightless Bird!


LOLOLOLOL!!...
Oh man,that is a *LOW BLOW*,but I`m still *LAUGHING* after reading it
You get a *BIG* thumbs up *+1*
I think one of my most favorite and probably the funniest turkey reference that I came across was in a dr who special, voyage of the damned,where an alien tour guide explains christmas to a group of alien tourists,unfortunately he mixes up turkey the nation and turkey the bird with rather humorous results.


----------



## sha ah

Baybars Han said:


> Don't want to waste my time with you, but if you want to see a joke look at what everyone sees with you guys. We are still waiting for the 5th gen stealth plane



I honestly feel sorry for your country. You went on your hands and knees, begging the USA for the F-35 and in the end what happened ? They slapped you so hard in front of the entire world. I remember when the issue first broke out, Turkish fanboys online were saying "They can't refuse us, they have to give us the F-35, we already paid for it, we have a CONTRACT" and now you're on your hands and knees begging Russia for the S-400 and you got it, but the export version of course. Now if a war breaks out between you and Russia, what can you do ? You really think Russians are going to allow you to use their own air defense systems on them ? 

Iran on the other hand doesn't beg anyone for anything. Iran is an independent country and only started building weapons 30 years ago but now look, Iran has the Bavar-373 and Iran can build jets from scratch. Iran has missiles with pin point accuracy. Even Iran's second rate missiles, given to the Houthi's as charity were able to bypass the best Patriot batteries that the Saudis spent hundreds of BILLIONS procuring. Iran's weapons may not be the best of the best, but guess what, Iran is well on its way to becoming one of the best weapons developers in the world. Wait another 10-20 years, Iran will be on par with Russia or atleast China. Turkey on the other hand, keeps begging and pleading other countries for weapons. Turkey can't build jets and Turkey has no plans to build its own 100% indigenous jet. You can't even develop a real missile program, otherwise the Europeans will sanction you out of existence. Your economy is 100% dependent on a constant influx of EUR/USD, without which your economy would disappear overnight. It's really sad if you ask me. The Ottomans would never allow US bases on their soil. The Ottomans would be so ashamed of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Baybars Han

You are one of the most stupid and deluded people. You was begging Russia to give your s-300 for years that you paid for you retard.


sha ah said:


> I honestly feel sorry for your country. You went on your hands and knees, begging the USA for the F-35 and in the end what happened ? They slapped you so hard in front of the entire world. I remember when the issue first broke out, Turkish fanboys online were saying "They can't refuse us, they have to give us the F-35, we already paid for it, we have a CONTRACT" and now you're on your hands and knees begging Russia for the S-400 and you got it, but the export version of course. Now if a war breaks out between you and Russia, what can you do ? You really think Russians are going to allow you to use their own air defense systems on them ?
> 
> Iran on the other hand doesn't beg anyone for anything. Iran is an independent country and only started building weapons 30 years ago but now look, Iran has the Bavar-373 and Iran can build jets from scratch. Iran has missiles with pin point accuracy. Even Iran's second rate missiles, given to the Houthi's as charity were able to bypass the best Patriot batteries that the Saudis spent hundreds of BILLIONS procuring. Iran's weapons may not be the best of the best, but guess what, Iran is well on its way to becoming one of the best weapons developers in the world. Wait another 10-20 years, Iran will be on par with Russia or atleast China. Turkey on the other hand, keeps begging and pleading other countries for weapons. Turkey can't build jets and Turkey has no plans to build its own 100% indigenous jet. You can't even develop a real missile program, otherwise the Europeans will sanction you out of existence. Your economy is 100% dependent on a constant influx of EUR/USD, without which your economy would disappear overnight. It's really sad if you ask me. The Ottomans would never allow US bases on their soil. The Ottomans would be so ashamed of you.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

arashkamangir said:


> @Bahram Esfandiari I wouldn't insult a whole country because of the action of an individual...



You are absolutely right. I apologise to our good Turkish friends. We might not always see eye to eye but we are neighbors and we must behave ourselves accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyshadow

*Surveys show that the government has increased the Defense Department's budget in the Budget of year 1399 compared to the Defense Department's budget of year 1398 *
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Baybars Han said:


> Why so jealous? Akıncı is more advanced than anything you got.


Why you ignore that he came to Iranian section to boast about Turkish drone?? Be fair bro. smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Baybars Han said:


> Don't want to waste my time with you, but if you want to see a joke look at what everyone sees with you guys. We are still waiting for the 5th gen stealth plane



LOL... you know..... when the Ottomans used to say that Turks are stupid.... they were onto something....
If Iran´s 5 gen plne is a joke..... then what is the platic models you keep showing? Again, make a car engine first, then come talk about plane engines

Now lets make a real life comparison and judge for ourselves:

Iran´s 5 gen plane:






Toorky´s platic 5 gen plane (the air vents are painted on!!):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Iran paid for the S-300, Russians didn't want to give it because of disputes. Iran took them to international court. In the end they offered Iran S-400, but Iran refused and just took the latest version of S-300. Iran now has the Bavar-373 system and does not need S-400 or Patriot from anyone. 

Turkey begged America for F-35 for years. I remember when the F-35/S-400 dispute first occurred, you TORK fanboys were saying "We are a partner, we have a contract" what happened ? They kept your money and SLAPPED You so hard like a dirty whore infront of the entire world. Even after that you're still hosting their bases on your soil. LOL Now you begged Russia for S-400, you got the export version. If a war breaks out between torkeye and Russia do you think you can use the S-400 against Russia ? Really ? LOL

You know the old saying "Beggars can't be choosers" As long as you choose to be a vassal you can only go so far. Like I said, wait 10-20 years and you'll see the difference between a vassal state hosting American bases whose economy is 100% dependent on a constant influx of EUR/USD. You can't even compare turkey to IRAN which is a regional power, an independent country. 

Like the other guy said, your country is named after an ugly, fat bird that can't even fly. At least you should have chosen a powerful, noble bird, like the Eagle or Falcon at least. 



Baybars Han said:


> You are one of the most stupid and deluded people. You was begging Russia to give your s-300 for years that you paid for you retard.



Their 5th generation jet is a joke. It's a British jet. They'll be subservient to Britain forever. Their air defenses will be owned by Russia, their jets Britain and American bases already on their soil. A true vassal state if there ever was one. LOL Like the old saying goes "Beggars can't be choosers" 



Raghfarm007 said:


> LOL... you know..... when the Ottomans used to say that Turks are stupid.... they were onto something....
> If Iran´s 5 gen plne is a joke..... then what is the platic models you keep showing? Again, make a car engine first, then come talk about plane engines
> 
> Now lets make a real life comparison and judge for ourselves:
> 
> Iran´s 5 gen plane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toorky´s platic 5 gen plane (the air vents are painted on!!):


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Baybars Han said:


> You are one of the most stupid and deluded people. You was begging Russia to give your s-300 for years that you paid for you retard.


No one in Iran begged for S-300,as our leader has ordered to our military organization we set to build something like S-300.and receiving S300 from Russian was due to a contract we signed years before....even they sugested us to change our order to S400 but we didn't accept....


----------



## skyshadow

*

The communications minister said " recent organized cyber attack on the country's infrastructures was thwarted by the cyber security shield, it was a major attack."*
*


https://defapress.ir/fa/news/373809/دفع-حمله-بزرگ-سایبری-علیه-زیرساخت‌های-کشور*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

*Once again we see yet further proof [if any was needed] that the chump regime is literally INSANE.*
Here we have chumps loyal lieutenant Mickey "The Pig" Pompeo publicly hoping that there will be more dialogue with iran to enable more future prisoner exchanges,but at the same time he announces yet MORE sanctions.Is this guy really that retarded?,does he genuinely believe that spitting in irans face after it released a us prisoner is going to lead to more exchanges?.
https://www.bourseandbazaar.com/new...iran-prisoner-talks-but-imposes-new-sanctions
https://www.bourseandbazaar.com/new...iran-prisoner-talks-but-imposes-new-sanctions

*US Hopeful for Iran Prisoner Talks But Imposes New Sanctions*


US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said Wednesday he hoped for further dialogue with Iran to free prisoners but announced new sanctions as he vowed no let-up in pressure.

Iran has also voiced a willingness for more prisoner swaps after the exchange Saturday of Xiyue Wang, a US scholar detained since 2016, for Massoud Soleimani, an Iranian scientist detained in the United States since last year.

"I do hope that the exchange that took place will lead to a broader discussion on consular affairs. We still have Americans held in Iran—too many, for sure." Pompeo told reporters.

Pompeo said the United States will "follow every even tiny opening" to free the at least handful of Americans known to be in Iranian custody.

"I hope it portends well for this. We have had some indication that may be the case, but I don't want to overstate that and I don't want to give false optimism about that pathway," Pompeo said.

Pompeo, however, said the United States would not deviate from its campaign of trying to strangle Iran's economy through sanctions.

"As long as its malign behavior continues, so will our campaign of maximum pressure," Pompeo said.

In the latest measures, the Treasury Department slapped sanctions on shipping networks owned by Iranian businessman Abdolhossein Khedri as well as the Islamic Republic of Iran Shipping Lines (IRISL) and its China-based subsidiary, E-Sail Shipping.

The Treasury Department said the companies have been used by the elite Revolutionary Guards' Qods Force to send weapons to Yemen's Huthi rebels, who are battling US ally Saudi Arabia.

The Treasury Department also designated sales offices in Hong Kong and Dubai for Iran's Mahan Air, which is already under US sanctions.

The United States says that the airline has assisted the clerical regime by flying fighters and supplies to war-ravaged Syria to support President Bashar al-Assad.

President Donald Trump, who has close relations with Iran's rivals Saudi Arabia and Israel, last year pulled out of a multinational deal on Tehran's nuclear program and imposed sweeping sanctions aimed at curbing the clerical regime's regional influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DoubleYouSee

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1019559/ناو-7-هزار-تنی-نداجا-چه-ویژگی-هایی-می-تواند-داشته-باشد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

guys did you hear that US is fielding it's extended range cannon artillery or ERCA project?? it's a really interesting project, it is supposed to use the a little extended barrel and rocket assisted munition. this improvements increased the firing range from 30 km to 70 and eventually 100 km. if we do it we can replace fajr and zelzal rockets with a relatively cheaper solution.
there is also another program to rearm existing military cannons with hyper velocity projectiles (HVP) that originally developed for rail gun, this projectiles have less weight and improved aerodynamics that limited the friction and energy loss. the new munitions increase MK-45 cannon range by a coefficient of 3. if we can do similar thing to our saer AAGs they can achieve 45 km range against aerial targets. it's almost the the same as a MIM-23 hawk with a defining difference of more rounds to fire than only 3 missiles, also it would be more low profile due to passive sensors. the big hurdle is making the material of projectile i assume but it worth it.
also there is a future program for a strategic strike cannon artillery with 70-1600 km range to target Russian and Chinese air defense assets and other military targets. it seems like it's similar to harp and Iraqi Babylon project.

ERCA:











HVP:














US future artillery projects:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

assholes are not even able to speak Farsi properly. another good investment example of Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## skyshadow

Mithridates said:


> View attachment 594244
> 
> assholes are not even able to speak Farsi properly. another good investment example of Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

Mithridates said:


> View attachment 594244
> 
> assholes are not even able to speak Farsi properly. another good investment example of Saudis.



Translation?


----------



## Mithridates

the case is a funny typo:
US secretary of treasure: everyone in Lebanon and Iraq want to outcast Iranian troops of their land.
the thing Iran international aka Saudi mount piece wrote: everyone in the Iraq and Lebanon want to do Iranian troops.


----------



## SubWater

Mithridates said:


> everyone in the Iraq and Lebanon want to do Iranian troops.


lol
your translation ....
is too formal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VEVAK

Iran's TEM (Transmission Electron Microscope) & Newest Humanoid Robot....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205540061682524162


Baybars Han said:


> You are one of the most stupid and deluded people. You was begging Russia to give your s-300 for years that you paid for you retard.


----------



## SubWater

All of us remember battle of Khan tuman
See below documentary
https://www.telewebion.com/episode/2174027


----------



## dani92

yavar said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turkish-akinci-raider-drone-first-flight.645281/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202995061597843456
> 
> 
> with Ukrainian Engine, imported landing gear, and above all Nato imported electronic
> so Iranian members should understand how far we have come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we managed to reverse engineer bigger similar engine 15 years ago, which it took us nealy 20 years to that,
> 
> this is difference between limited assembly or mass production with low cost, don't look at that we have sanction and soon people see Iranian products in Syria, Iraq, Venezuela, Lebanon





yavar said:


> if you say so, it be good you make fool of yourself by pointing out in what sense is advance ,
> 
> 
> second: I did not said anything about Turkish drone, neither i dis it,
> is fool like you who with out reading my post just jump up and down
> 
> 
> i was just making point to some Iranain members, that the olny muslim contry which after so many years could come up with final product out of all muslim coutries is no where near,
> and they should be more Thankful.the technological gap is so wide that no one even come close.
> 
> have good day


Well do you really think they can invent anything by themselves?!!

Their most famous architect mimar sinan was of Greek and Armenian background 

Their most famous naval commander was of Albanian and Greek background 

Their most powerful grand viziers were of Greek, Albanian and Serbian descent like koprulu family, pargali ibrahim pasha, and sokollu Mehmed pasha 

The one who made their giant cannons was Hungarian named orban 

They barely had civilization or culture that had effect on human history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Please do not fall in Turks, Arabs, Iranians ........ trap.
We are all brothers and in same ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mithridates

Americans in video games:







Americans in real life:


----------



## Messerschmitt




----------



## SubWater

آهنگ "قند منی" سروده مولانا


----------



## Cthulhu

The ultra idiots in the government of Iran should stop forcing the Iranian athletes not to compete with the Israelis, This happened thanks to these fvcking a$$hole idiots.

*Firouzja Seeks Nationality Change After World Rapid & Blitz Ban By Iranian Federation*




News

Updated: Dec 25, 2019, 2:58 AM|264|Chess.com News
The Iranian chess star and the country's top player Alireza Firouzja is considering changing his nationality after the Iranian chess federation withdrew its players from the upcoming World Rapid & Blitz in Moscow, according to the Iranian chess federation.

_Update: Firouzja is now back on the World Rapid & Blitz players list under the FIDE flag._

The federation had objected to Parham Maghsoodloo and Amin Tabatabaei playing games against Israeli opponents in a blitz tournament that was part of the recent Sunway Sitges Chess Festival. Subsequently, the federation decided to withdraw participation of all Iranian players from the World Rapid & Blitz, but Firouzja has not gone along with this decision.

"Firouzja has made his decision and has told us that he wants to change his nationality," the Iranian Chess Federation's president, Mehrdad Pahlavanzadeh, told the news agency Tasnim.

Firouzja is currently listed in the FIDE database as a registered player—but not an Iranian player—after the news was released, and is now recognized as "FIDE licensed" on his official profile.





Firouzja's FIDE profile has had a recent and striking change.

The 16-year-old phenom is willing to play in the upcoming championship, but not under the Iranian flag, according to comments made by Pahlavanzadeh to the news agency ISNA.

"Firouzja is currently living in France...and may want to play under the French or U.S. flag," Pahlavanzadeh told ISNA.

Losing Firouzja would be a blow to the Iranian federation, which has produced two of the top juniors in recent years in Firouzja and Maghsoodloo. It is unclear where Firouzja will land if he is to renounce his citizenship, and his status for the upcoming World Rapid & Blitz is still up in the air.

Chess.com will have updates on this breaking story as it develops and expects to have a comment from Firouzja in the coming days.

https://www.chess.com/news/view/fir...ge-after-world-rapid-blitz-ban-by-iranian-fed


All opponents of Iranian athletes have to do is become Israeli citizen and our ultra-idiots will force the poor Iranian athlete to forfeit every match, This is the level of retardedness of what these a$$holes are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Assalam u Alaikum
I have a question.
US is going to pull out of Afghanistan. To move their equipment out of Afg. they have to routes. One os Gawadar and secon is Chahbahar port. Will Iran agree to allow US to use Chahbahar???
@925boy @Mithridates


----------



## skyshadow

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Assalam u Alaikum
> I have a question.
> US is going to pull out of Afghanistan. To move their equipment out of Afg. they have to routes. One os Gawadar and secon is Chahbahar port. Will Iran agree to allow US to use Chahbahar???
> @925boy @Mithridates



Alaikum u Assalam 

if we forget that US is our main enemy then its in Iran constitutional law to not allow any foreign military presence in Iran soil and air space, so you answer will be no.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haris Ali2140

skyshadow said:


> Alaikum u Assalam
> 
> if we forget that US is our main enemy then its in Iran constitutional law to not allow any foreign military presence in Iran soil and air space, so you answer will be no.


No military presence. Just a route to move the equipment out of Afg. without goimg through Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Haris Ali2140 said:


> No military presence. Just a route to move the equipment out of Afg. without goimg through Pakistan.


A further potential complication is that iran signed into law a bill which designates the us as a sponsor of terrorism and its forces in the middle east as terror groups,so I cant see any nation agreeing to allow terrorists to move what would be under law classed as illegal equipment through their territory.I think any attempt to do so would result in said equipment being promptly seized and confiscated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140

@Sineva @skyshadow 
I asked this because of this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210277718572642310

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Haris Ali2140 said:


> @Sineva @skyshadow
> I asked this because of this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210277718572642310


*LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!*
Man what a joke!,those broke ar$e indians even need us permission in writing to buy sh!t for their own project.
*With this india is now officially a western vassal regime* LOLOLOL,so much for those SUPA POWA ambitions,eh boys?

Personally I think its past time iran kicked the indians out of chabahar.They`re no friends of iran and they`ve just taken advantage of the sanctions,not to mention that with the hindu fascists running the country these guys are firmly in bed with the chumpists and zionists.
Iran should offer china and pakistan a deal:China pays for the construction of pakistans section of the ip pipeline and gets to take over the indian operation at chabahar as a back up to gawadar,pakistan gets its gas pipeline,iran gets the pipeline built and the port continues to be developed,the indians get to fvck off,the chumpists get one in the eye by failing to prevent the pipeline and port.
Sounds like a potential win-win-win to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Assalam u Alaikum
> I have a question.
> US is going to pull out of Afghanistan. To move their equipment out of Afg. they have to routes. One os Gawadar and secon is Chahbahar port. Will Iran agree to allow US to use Chahbahar???
> @925boy @Mithridates


va alaikum alsalam
no Iran won't and didn't the the past. some years ago a NATO plane flying from Afghanistan pretended to be emirate airline tried to cross Iran and enter UAE but we noticed and forced them to land and apologize

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

Haris Ali2140 said:


> No military presence. Just a route to move the equipment out of Afg. without goimg through Pakistan.


no, they tried to go pass Iran before with NATO plane but Iran landed there plane



Haris Ali2140 said:


> @Sineva @skyshadow
> I asked this because of this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210277718572642310



i see your concerns but until US is like this then the port will not be a transit route for them maybe when they normalize relations with Iran, but not for now or any time soon in that matter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cthulhu

Cthulhu said:


> The ultra idiots in the government of Iran should stop forcing the Iranian athletes not to compete with the Israelis, This happened thanks to these fvcking a$$hole idiots.
> 
> *Firouzja Seeks Nationality Change After World Rapid & Blitz Ban By Iranian Federation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News
> 
> Updated: Dec 25, 2019, 2:58 AM|264|Chess.com News
> The Iranian chess star and the country's top player Alireza Firouzja is considering changing his nationality after the Iranian chess federation withdrew its players from the upcoming World Rapid & Blitz in Moscow, according to the Iranian chess federation.
> 
> _Update: Firouzja is now back on the World Rapid & Blitz players list under the FIDE flag._
> 
> The federation had objected to Parham Maghsoodloo and Amin Tabatabaei playing games against Israeli opponents in a blitz tournament that was part of the recent Sunway Sitges Chess Festival. Subsequently, the federation decided to withdraw participation of all Iranian players from the World Rapid & Blitz, but Firouzja has not gone along with this decision.
> 
> "Firouzja has made his decision and has told us that he wants to change his nationality," the Iranian Chess Federation's president, Mehrdad Pahlavanzadeh, told the news agency Tasnim.
> 
> Firouzja is currently listed in the FIDE database as a registered player—but not an Iranian player—after the news was released, and is now recognized as "FIDE licensed" on his official profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firouzja's FIDE profile has had a recent and striking change.
> 
> The 16-year-old phenom is willing to play in the upcoming championship, but not under the Iranian flag, according to comments made by Pahlavanzadeh to the news agency ISNA.
> 
> "Firouzja is currently living in France...and may want to play under the French or U.S. flag," Pahlavanzadeh told ISNA.
> 
> Losing Firouzja would be a blow to the Iranian federation, which has produced two of the top juniors in recent years in Firouzja and Maghsoodloo. It is unclear where Firouzja will land if he is to renounce his citizenship, and his status for the upcoming World Rapid & Blitz is still up in the air.
> 
> Chess.com will have updates on this breaking story as it develops and expects to have a comment from Firouzja in the coming days.
> 
> https://www.chess.com/news/view/fir...ge-after-world-rapid-blitz-ban-by-iranian-fed
> 
> 
> All opponents of Iranian athletes have to do is become Israeli citizen and our ultra-idiots will force the poor Iranian athlete to forfeit every match, This is the level of retardedness of what these a$$holes are doing.


Two days ago:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210252076305002498Today: Thanks to our retards in charge, FIDEstan became the vice-champion of the world:


*World Rapid Championships: Carlsen and Humpy are the 2019 champions*
by ChessBase
I like it! | 0 Comments




12/28/2019 – Magnus Carlsen and Humpy Koneru were crowned 2019 World Rapid Champions in Moscow. Carlsen all but secured first place with a round to spare, and then confirmed it with a 22-move draw against Hikaru Nakamura. Humpy, on the other hand, caught up with Lie Tingjie in the final round after the latter lost against Ekaterina Atalik — the Indian star would then go on to beat Lie in the Armageddon phase of tiebreaks. | Photo: Lennart Ootes




ChessBase 15 - Mega package



Find the right combination! ChessBase 15 program + new Mega Database 2020 with 8 million games and more than 80,000 master analyses. Plus ChessBase Magazine (DVD + magazine) and CB Premium membership for 1 year!

More...

*Firouzja gets silver*
The Rapid World Championships finished on Saturday in Moscow. In the open section, Magnus Carlsen, the perennial favourite, got clear first place with an astounding 11½/15 score. Three players finished a full point behind, with 16-year-old Alireza Firouzja getting the silver medal and Hikaru Nakamura taking the bronze. Vladislav Artemiev also collected 10½ points, but was left out of the podium.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210987822368337923
Among the women, Lie Tingjie reached the final round a half point ahead of her compatriot Tan Zhongyi and a full point ahead of a five-player group. Lie Tingjie lost with Black against Ekaterina Atalik, allowing Humpy Koneru and Atalik herself to catch up on 9 out of 12 points. Although prize money was evenly distributed, a play-off took place to decide the champion between Lei Tingjie and Humpy Koneru. The Indian player lost game one, but bounced back and then won the Armageddon decider to take the title.

_Replay the games with computer analysis. Full report will come up shortly._

*Live games and commentary*
_Players receive 15 minutes plus 10 seconds per move for the entire game.
_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209526651198922753
The 16-year-old Iranian Alireza Firouzja is in Moscow, despite a general prohibition from the Iranian association, which did not want its players competing against Israelis. Iran is also regional rivals with Saudi Arabia, however they did allow three female players to participate in Moscow — there are no Israelis among the women.

Firouzja now starts under "FIDE" flag, and he is reportedly striving to join another country's chess federation. The USA and France are under discussion — Firouzja currently lives in France.

Master Class Vol.8: Magnus Carlsen




Scarcely any world champion has managed to captivate chess lovers to the extent Carlsen has. The enormously talented Norwegian hasn't been systematically trained within the structures of a major chess-playing nation such as Russia, the Ukraine or China.

More...






Magnus Carlsen | Photo: Eteri Kublashvili





Anna Muzychuk | Photo: Eteri Kublashvili





No opening ceremony without a bit of music! | Foto: Eteri Kublashvili





Magnus Carlsen followed the action standing | Photo: Eteri Kublashvili

https://en.chessbase.com/post/rapid-world-championship-2019-live


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211014128896217088
Shame on our idiots in charge, I hope something bad happens to them.


----------



## Aspen

I came across an interesting new podcast, figured I'd share it. It's one of the few good ones I've heard. They do some good analysis on current affairs and have a pretty accurate assessment of the Gulf.

https://iranian.com/the-message-podcast/

Anyone have more good recommendations for Iranian podcasts? It's pretty hard to find good podcasts these days since most of the English ones are just thin American propaganda while most of the good and actually interesting podcasts are in Farsi.


----------



## skyshadow

*Hasssssssssssssssan * ادم گریش میگیره از دست این روس ها و روحانی خداروشکر بلاخره یک نفر این دستور رو داد


*Iran Wants To Start Oil & Gas Production In This Disputed Hotspot*



*https://oilprice.com/Geopolitics/As...-Gas-Production-In-This-Disputed-Hotspot.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

@Rukarl , is that you?:


----------



## mangekyo

What are your thoughts regarding Netanyahu and his charges about corruption and some other thing? He can serve 10 years in prison. For one of the charges and 3 for the other. A total of 13 years. I read he has protested and before they can throw him in prison they need to review his case and deny his protest, the process takes more than a few months. I feel he is going to use whatever cards he has to drag US in a war with Iran. If Israel and US are in war with Iran. They won’t replace Netanyahu. I feel he will somehow cause a war just to stay in power. What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

mangekyousharingan said:


> What are your thoughts regarding Netanyahu and his charges about corruption and some other thing? He can serve 10 years in prison. For one of the charges and 3 for the other. A total of 13 years. I read he has protested and before they can throw him in prison they need to review his case and deny his protest, the process takes more than a few months. I feel he is going to use whatever cards he has to drag US in a war with Iran. If Israel and US are in war with Iran. They won’t replace Netanyahu. I feel he will somehow cause a war just to stay in power. What do you think?


Israel sent Ehud Olmert to jail for corruption, but i believe it was because he oversaw a war Israel lost or too lots of damage from. Not sure BIbi will go to jail soon tbh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

bsruzm said:


> @Rukarl , is that you?:



So this kind of Shit post is Ok on this forum? I guess anything goes around here if the target is Iranian!


----------



## skyshadow

*RIP*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arashkamangir

skyshadow said:


> *RIP*



He got what he sought for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

arashkamangir said:


> He got what he sought for years.



The only question now is how will Iran or its proxies retaliate ? They have lots of options. The smart move would be to wait for the tension to boil over and then retaliate, something like Beirut 1983. However I'm not sure if all of Iran's proxies / allies will be as patient. 

"As far as I'm concerned, this is a major escalation by the US, a declaration of war. Iran should reserve the right to retaliate at a place and time of its choosing. All options are on the table." Expect a statement such as this to be put out by Khamenei or some Iranian general / official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

sha ah said:


> The only question now is how will Iran or its proxies retaliate ? They have lots of options. The smart move would be to wait for the tension to boil over and then retaliate, something like Beirut 1983. However I'm not sure if all of Iran's proxies / allies will be as patient.
> 
> "As far as I'm concerned, this is a major escalation by the US, a declaration of war. Iran should reserve the right to retaliate at a place and time of its choosing. All options are on the table." Expect a statement such as this to be put out by Khamenei or some Iranian general / official.



There will be rational and proportional response.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

925boy said:


> Israel sent Ehud Olmert to jail for corruption, but i believe it was because he oversaw a war Israel lost or too lots of damage from. Not sure BIbi will go to jail soon tbh..



I called it. Anything to keep Netanyahu in power. I’m convinced killing Soleimani was done to save Netanyahu



arashkamangir said:


> There will be rational and proportional response.



They killed our military top commander Not just some basij volunteer. Only proportional response is death of thousands of American soldiers in a direct attack


----------



## arashkamangir

mangekyousharingan said:


> I called it. Anything to keep Netanyahu in power. I’m convinced killing Soleimani was done to save Netanyahu
> 
> 
> 
> They killed our military top commander Not just some basij volunteer. Only proportional response is death of thousands of American soldiers in a direct attack



well, a proportional response is not necessarily one to one. Iran is rational actor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

mangekyousharingan said:


> I called it. Anything to keep Netanyahu in power. I’m convinced killing Soleimani was done to save Netanyahu
> 
> 
> 
> They killed our military top commander Not just some basij volunteer. Only proportional response is death of thousands of American soldiers in a direct attack




Soleimani was one man and his fondest wish was to be martyred. Iran is an entire nation filled with people like Soleimani. I'm expecting a Beirut 1983 style retaliation or even worse. The question is not if but when.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

arashkamangir said:


> well, a proportional response is not necessarily one to one. Iran is rational actor.


What is your idea of a proportional response?



sha ah said:


> Soleimani was one man and his fondest wish was to be martyred. Iran is an entire nation filled with people like Soleimani. I'm expecting a Beirut 1983 style retaliation or even worse. The question is not if but when.


He was our top millitary commander and Khameneis right hand man. It doesn't matter if he was killed in Iraq or Iran. An attack on Soleimani is equivalent of attacking whole Iranian nation. Beirut style retaliation is IMO not the proper response to an attack on Iran. Only proper retaliation is testing a nuke asap and destroying every single one of US bases in Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mangekyousharingan said:


> What is your idea of a proportional response?
> 
> 
> He was our top millitary commander and Khameneis right hand man. It doesn't matter if he was killed in Iraq or Iran. An attack on Soleimani is equivalent of attacking whole Iranian nation. Beirut style retaliation is IMO not the proper response to an attack on Iran. Only proper retaliation is testing a nuke asap and destroying every single one of US bases in Middle East.


I think Iran would act as following:

Demanding immidiate exit of US troops
possibly closure of US embassy and closure of US consulate in Erbil
Targeting non-state actors: CEO's, American companies in the region
On field/direct backing/support for houthis, no more indirect backing
Possibly killing Israeli/american businessman, politicians/diplomats who visit the region (be it azerbayjan, emirates, etc).
Adding extra support to idlib offensive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I think Iran would act as following:
> 
> Demanding immidiate exit of US troops
> possibly closure of US embassy and closure of US consulate in Erbil
> Targeting non-state actors: CEO's, American companies in the region
> On field/direct backing/support for houthis, no more indirect backing
> Possibly killing Israeli businessman, politicians/diplomats who visit the region (be it azerbayjan, emirates, etc).
> Adding extra support to idlib offensive



IMO they have crossed the line. This is declaration of war. Imagine what US would do if we killed their top general while he was in Mexico. What is next? Do we need to wait for them to invade and bombard Tehran for us to give a proper response? By that time it would be too late and wouldn't even matter how we respond. Our only and absolutely only option is to launch BM's into all their bases, destroy every single one of them. Develop and test a nuke and put it on a modified Khorramshahr missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mangekyousharingan said:


> IMO they have crossed the line. This is declaration of war. Imagine what US would do if we killed their top general while he was in Mexico. What is next? Do we need to wait for them to invade and bombard Tehran for us to give a proper response? By that time it would be too late and wouldn't even matter how we respond. Our only and absolutely only option is to launch BM's into all their bases, destroy every single one of them. Develop and test a nuke and put it on a modified Khorramshahr missile.


They want Iran to lash out, but Iran will remain calm, will make sure that yankees will be kicked out of Iraq and after that it will start to retaliate in the ways which I wrote down + possibly developing nukes. Red lines were crossed, so you will see killing/disturbing/destruction of high value targets. I think american companies and their workers/managers will not be save anymore and will not be able to do business in Iraq anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arashkamangir

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> They want Iran to lash out, but Iran will remain calm, will make sure that yankees will be kicked out of Iraq and after that it will start to retaliate in the ways which I wrote down + possibly developing nukes. Red lines were crossed, so you will see killing/disturbing/destruction of high value targets. I think american companies and their workers/managers will not be save anymore and will not be able to do business in Iraq anymore.



exactly. People forget that resistance's victories are measured in long term. People have forgotten mid 2000s Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I think american companies and their workers/managers will not be save anymore and will not be able to do business in Iraq anymore.



I was worried about the Iraqi economy before this. If Iraq ever kicked out the occupiers, washington would sanction Iraq and wage economic warfare against Iraq. And sanction whoever does business with Iraq. Now matters are worse for the Iraqis. After kicking out the occupiers, they have to reach out to Europe, Latin America, and China for trade and diplomatic protection.

This is trumps economic terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

zectech said:


> I was worried about the Iraqi economy before this. If Iraq ever kicked out the occupiers, washington would sanction Iraq and wage economic warfare against Iraq. And sanction whoever does business with Iraq. Now matters are worse for the Iraqis. After kicking out the occupiers, they have to reach out to Europe, Latin America, and China for trade and diplomatic protection.
> 
> This is trumps economic terrorism.



there is solution for that: regional trade.


----------



## mangekyo

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> They want Iran to lash out, but Iran will remain calm, will make sure that yankees will be kicked out of Iraq and after that it will start to retaliate in the ways which I wrote down + possibly developing nukes. Red lines were crossed, so you will see killing/disturbing/destruction of high value targets. I think american companies and their workers/managers will not be save anymore and will not be able to do business in Iraq anymore.



By sitting and watching we are only inviting them to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

zectech said:


> I was worried about the Iraqi economy before this. If Iraq ever kicked out the occupiers, washington would sanction Iraq and wage economic warfare against Iraq. And sanction whoever does business with Iraq. Now matters are worse for the Iraqis. After kicking out the occupiers, they have to reach out to Europe, Latin America, and China for trade and diplomatic protection.
> 
> This is trumps economic terrorism.


Iraq can fully rely on trade with east. Russia and China would be happy to see Americans having no access to Iraq. It



mangekyousharingan said:


> By sitting and watching we are only inviting them to Iran.


Not by kicking them out of Iraq and by kicking them out of Afghanistan while continuing pressure on their puppets and working on our nuclear program. You've to be patient bro, we will make decisions when we're calm, not when we're angry brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

zectech said:


> I was worried about the Iraqi economy before this. If Iraq ever kicked out the occupiers, washington would sanction Iraq and wage economic warfare against Iraq. And sanction whoever does business with Iraq. Now matters are worse for the Iraqis. After kicking out the occupiers, they have to reach out to Europe, Latin America, and China for trade and diplomatic protection.
> 
> This is trumps economic terrorism.


US has occupied Iraq and holds their economy hostage. Why not just invite the Chinese and Russians and give them total access and full privilege to all economically benefitting deals? If they are going to be occupied and hold hostage. Better do it and at least benefit from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

mangekyousharingan said:


> IMO they have crossed the line. This is declaration of war. Imagine what US would do if we killed their top general while he was in Mexico. What is next? Do we need to wait for them to invade and bombard Tehran for us to give a proper response? By that time it would be too late and wouldn't even matter how we respond. Our only and absolutely only option is to launch BM's into all their bases, destroy every single one of them. Develop and test a nuke and put it on a modified Khorramshahr missile.



From the point of view of Iranian leadership. I am guessing they will do the following.

Iran should definitely leave the NNPT. The Indians and Pakistani's left it citing the fact that it's extremely biased and discriminatory.

A Beirut style attack would be a good enough, satisfactory in the eyes of Iranian people, along with actively targeting US personnel, generals, statesmen, embassies, etc The Iranian leadership will look to bog down America in the region, perhaps by arming Taliban with limited amounts of advanced weapons ? ambushing American forces ?

If Iran gives Taliban the same support as Houthi's or even anything close they will be in Kabul within a few months. This will force Trump to send more troops to Afghanistan, which will make him look bad. 

If the Houthi's have saved up, accumulated enough missiles parts, then perhaps a larger strike on Saudi oil facilities ? Another goal should be to get Trump kicked out of office. American's don't want higher gasoline prices and they don't want a war in the middle east.

If Iran launches missiles directly at American bases, they're going to start a war they can't win. Iran can't win a conventional war with the US. The best thing Iran can do is act rationally. Wait for the tension to cool down a bit and then start putting pressure on the US.

The way I look at it, it's not a matter of if but when.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

sha ah said:


> Iran should definitely leave the NNPT. The Indians and Pakistani's left it citing the fact that it's extremely biased and discriminatory.



This would be a good move.



sha ah said:


> A Beirut style attack would be a good enough, satisfactory in the eyes of Iranian people, along with actively targeting US personnel, generals, statesmen, embassies, etc The Iranian leadership will look to bog down America in the region, perhaps by arming Taliban with limited amounts of advanced weapons ? ambushing American forces ?



I disagree with this. This would be a fitting response by Hezbollah if a Hezbollah commander was assassinated. Not the second most powerful man in all our country. 




sha ah said:


> If Iran gives Taliban the same support as Houthi's or even anything close they will be in Kabul within a few months. This will force Trump to send more troops to Afghanistan, which will make him look bad.



It's a real mystery why we haven't already. 



sha ah said:


> If the Houthi's have saved up, accumulated enough missiles parts, then perhaps a larger strike on Saudi oil facilities ? Another goal should be to get Trump kicked out of office. American's don't want higher gasoline prices and they don't want a war in the middle east.



I think US is on a high offense now. If we use Houthis to strike SA. Nothing is holding US back from striking Houthis. And that will be the end of Houthis. 



sha ah said:


> If Iran launches missiles directly at American bases, they're going to start a war they can't win. Iran can't win a conventional war with the US. The best thing Iran can do is act rationally. Wait for the tension to cool down a bit and then start putting pressure on the US.
> 
> The way I look at it, it's not a matter of if but when.



The war has already started. If we don't act now, next thing we talk about is not how to kick out US from Iraq, but how to kick out US from Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mangekyousharingan said:


> This would be a good move.
> 
> I disagree with this. This would be a fitting response by Hezbollah if a Hezbollah commander was assassinated. Not the second most powerful man in all our country.
> 
> It's a real mystery why we haven't already.
> 
> I think US is on a high offense now. If we use Houthis to strike SA. Nothing is holding US back from striking Houthis. And that will be the end of Houthis.
> 
> The war has already started. If we don't act now, next thing we talk about is not how to kick out US from Iraq, but how to kick out US from Iran




Support to taliban should be first negotiated about with Afghanistan. Afghan government should receive a notice about the maximum time that US forces can stay in Afghanistan because they are a threat to Iran. At the same time Iran should negotiate a long strategic agreement with Taliban. 
Supporting Yemeni opposition (houtihs) is perfectly fine, US cannot reach any goal in Yemen because it's already destroyed.


----------



## zectech

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I think Iran would act as following:
> 
> Demanding immidiate exit of US troops
> possibly closure of US embassy and closure of US consulate in Erbil
> Targeting non-state actors: CEO's, American companies in the region
> On field/direct backing/support for houthis, no more indirect backing
> Possibly killing Israeli/american businessman, politicians/diplomats who visit the region (be it azerbayjan, emirates, etc).
> Adding extra support to idlib offensive



Somebody else mentioned Iran hitting every base in the MENA. But Iran won't do that unless tensions worsen, for instance a false flag event happens where a 737 flys into the Sears Tower and this gets blamed on Iran. Then there won't be any US bases in the ME. Iran won't have anything to lose at that point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fulgrim

I wish all my condolences to all Iranians for the death of Soleimani. RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mangekyo

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Support to taliban should be first negotiated about with Afghanistan. Afghan government should receive a notice about the maximum time that US forces can stay in Afghanistan because they are a threat to Iran. At the same time Iran should negotiate a long strategic agreement with Taliban.
> Supporting Yemeni opposition (houtihs) is perfectly fine, US cannot reach any goal in Yemen because it's already destroyed.



Now is the perfect time to channel the anger in PMF and use it to kick US out of Iraq once and for all. Even Al-Sadr called for activation of Mahdi Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mangekyousharingan said:


> Now is the perfect time to channel the anger in PMF and use it to kick US out of Iraq once and for all. Even Al-Sadr called for activation of Mahdi Army.


Eghlime yahudestan barzani hamkari nemikone, khareshoono bayad gayid.


----------



## mangekyo

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Eghlime yahudestan barzani hamkari nemikone, khareshoono bayad gayid.



Alan Sadr tarafdare Irane, Sistaniam age tarafdaremoon beshe kare amrika too aragh dige tamoome

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-ready-to-defend-iraq-statement-idUSKBN1Z20H0

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/01/03/615262/Iran-Soleimani-daesh-sistani-muhandis


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mangekyousharingan said:


> Alan Sadr tarafdare Irane, Sistaniam age tarafdaremoon beshe kare amrika too aragh dige tamoome
> 
> https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/01/03/615262/Iran-Soleimani-daesh-sistani-muhandis


harfi sistane tarafdare Irane, faghat in kharkosde barham salih (nokare barzani) zedde Irane va gofte eragh bayad manafeye khodesho dar nazar begire.. koskesho bayad begiran saresho bezaran roo sinash bezoodi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

You guys need to respond. FAST. Otherwise you'll lose face to everyone who's aligned with you in the region and you're own population. Which basically marks the end of IRI.

Tough position.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TruthHurtz said:


> You guys need to respond. FAST. Otherwise you'll lose face to everyone who's aligned with you in the region and you're own population. Which basically marks the end of IRI.
> 
> Tough position.


response to hijacking of our ship was given... but not directly...


----------



## Sina-1

Whatever response will be a weighted one. Carefully analyzed to maximize a long term positive outcome.
The ultimate goal is to throw out the colonizers form ME. That goal will never be jeopardized!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Still trying to make heads and tails of this mess....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> response to hijacking of our ship was given... but not directly...


I think the plan was a big shock to push Iran into making hasty decision ... we gotta roast them in way they could not exploit it ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020...engeance-Supreme-National-Security-Council-US



> Iran's Supreme National Security Council (SNSC) says a harsh vengeance "*in due time and place*"



Oh no no no nooooooo!!!

Holy fvck are they gonna sit down and take it???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TruthHurtz said:


> https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020...engeance-Supreme-National-Security-Council-US
> 
> Oh no no no nooooooo!!!
> 
> Holy fvck are they gonna sit down and take it???


If you know how Iran works, they will answer the aggression.. remember when british pirates captured our ship?
However they want Iran to lash out, we're not going to do that, even our allies are not going to do that probably, but anwers will follow just like the ship story... could be any place, anytime! and target could be anything or any person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> If you know how Iran works, they will answer the aggression.. remember when british pirates captured our ship?
> However they want Iran to lash out, we're not going to do that, even our allies are not going to do that probably, but anwers will follow just like the ship story... could be any place, anytime! and target could be anything or any person.



Best do it while Soleimani's death is still in the news cycle otherwise everyone will forget the justification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TruthHurtz said:


> Best do it while Soleimani's death is still in the news cycle otherwise everyone will forget the justification.


I understand your point of view... indeed it's important that Irans answer will be linked to the martyrdom of general Sulaimani.


----------



## Full Moon

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I understand your point of view... indeed it's important that Irans answer will be linked to the martyrdom of general Sulaimani.


Don’t ruin your evening. Things like this happen all the time. Get some Kebab and bread for letting it all go away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

mangekyousharingan said:


> What is your idea of a proportional response?


i predict Iran will hit or sink a US navy warship in the Persian gulf.


----------



## OldTwilight

Well , In Answer of AminHeideri member post in military.ir , the administartor MR9 baned me for 4 month ....

such a clueless traitor which can't even engage in simple disscussion .... the funny part is that he is talking about "good disscussion" 


shame on current administartors of MILITARY.IR ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

925boy said:


> i predict Iran will hit or sink a US navy warship in the Persian gulf.


Thats not going to happen


OldTwilight said:


> Well , In Answer of AminHeideri member post in military.ir , the administartor MR9 baned me for 4 month ....
> 
> such a clueless traitor which can't even engage in simple disscussion .... the funny part is that he is talking about "good disscussion"
> 
> 
> shame on current administartors of MILITARY.IR ...



lol I was a member of an Iranian football forum. During the latest protests, one of the members posted a picture of an Iranian tank and claimed Sepah is using the tank too shoot at the protesters. I told them it was fake and got permanently banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> Well , In Answer of AminHeideri member post in military.ir , the administartor MR9 baned me for 4 month ....
> 
> such a clueless traitor which can't even engage in simple disscussion .... the funny part is that he is talking about "good disscussion"
> 
> 
> shame on current administartors of MILITARY.IR ...


They kicked me out too, They are traitor cunts, All of them. I came to the realization that these cunts want to create an army that it's ultimate object in the battlefield is not to win the war, But to die in it like a man. That's their world view and they are hell bent on shaping the army according to it.

وقتی متفکرای میلیتاری که بزرگترین انجمن نظامی فارسی هست یه مشت گوساله ان که وقتی اسم بمب اتم میاد یه جوری می کنن که انگار اسم شوهر ننه شون رو آوردی دیگه از مردم عادی انتظاری نیست. یعنی اینا انقدر خرن که ادعا می کنن بمب اتم در برابر آمریکا بازدارنده نیست ولی موشک بالستیک با کلاهک متعارف بازدارنده هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## dani92

TruthHurtz said:


> You guys need to respond. FAST. Otherwise you'll lose face to everyone who's aligned with you in the region and you're own population. Which basically marks the end of IRI.
> 
> Tough position.


That's what the neocons and their Protestant jewish masters want.


----------



## TruthHurtz

dani92 said:


> That's what the neocons and their Protestant jewish masters want.



Not responding is worse, like I said tough position but they have to do something and its gotta hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

TruthHurtz said:


> Not responding is worse, like I said tough position but they have to do something and its gotta hurt.


If we dont respond the next target will be our foreign minister.......in this time it seems redicilous but after killing some other peesons like soleimani and no action from Iran ,americunt dare to do that......its so obvious to me that Iran will respond

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

Please remember millions of lives in the region is at stake. They should and cannot jeopardize innocent people being killed. We have a rahbar who can take wise decisions and not a hasty one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zathura

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 597701
> 
> 
> View attachment 597702



Lies and propaganda! Taking advantage of people's superstitions!


----------



## Aramagedon

Zathura said:


> Lies and propaganda! Taking advantage of people's superstitions!


بلخره چیزی بود ک عنوان شده بود.

بعدم کس نگو لاشی.


----------



## aziqbal

whats the mood in Iran like ?


----------



## Arian

aziqbal said:


> whats the mood in Iran like ?


People are extremely chill about the situation and nobody talks about it that much, except people who liked General Soleimani and are into military stuff. It's kind of surprising because things are escalating fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

Arian said:


> People are extremely chill about the situation and nobody talks about it that much, except people who liked General Soleimani and are into military stuff. It's kind of surprising because things are escalating fast.



Is there anger? What's the general consensus on Soleimani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

TruthHurtz said:


> Is there anger? What's the general consensus on Soleimani?


I can't tell you about the general consensus on Soleimani, but I can tell you a story which is very telling I think. I posted an image of Soleimani on instagram, knowing that it will make many people to unfollow me or even write disrespectful comments. My usual posts on instagram are liked by 300 people tops. My instagram post about Soleimani received more than 500 likes in 10 hours before instagram deleted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

Arian said:


> I can't tell you about the general consensus on Soleimani, but I can tell you a story which is very telling I think. I posted an image of Soleimani on instagram, knowing that it will make many people to unfollow me or even write disrespectful comments. My usual posts on instagram are liked by 300 people tops. My instagram post about Soleimani received more than 500 likes in 10 hours before instagram deleted it.



Wow. Any Iranian who rejoices at Soleimani's death is certainly an anti-nationalist with a humiliation fetish.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

TruthHurtz said:


> Wow. Any Iranian who rejoices at Soleimani's death is certainly an anti-nationalist with a humiliation fetish.


Unfortunately, there are people in all countries in the world that continue to think Western media are unbiased. But overall, people's reaction on social media has been generally positive about Soleimani. Even leftists living inside Iran posted his photos on social media in support of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TruthHurtz

Arian said:


> Unfortunately, there are people in all countries in the world that continue to think Western media are unbiased. But overall, people's reaction on social media has been generally positive about Soleimani. Even leftists living inside Iran posted his photos on social media in support of him.



Amazing, may his martyrdom embolden many generations of Iranians to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dani92

@Arian whats made you return to PDF?


----------



## Arian

dani92 said:


> @Arian whats made you return to PDF?


The assassination of General Soleimani. It's a major development and I couldn't be indifferent about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

Arian said:


> The assassination of General Soleimani. It's a major development and I couldn't be indifferent about it.


Yeah because there are many important events happened and you didn’t post here since 2012.


----------



## Arian

dani92 said:


> Yeah because there are many important events happened and you didn’t post here since 2012.


Exactly. None of them was important enough to lead to a major military conflict. This one is potentially different.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arashkamangir

Where are @yavar and @SOHEIL?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

It's strange, I'm not a religious person, but I can't get this song out of my head since today's morning:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

yavar said:


>



Sad. This is for a man who came to save them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TruthHurtz

yavar said:


>



Fvcking cowards. Take their oil and make them starve.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

yavar said:


>


Dogs of Amerika. Iran and Iraq should write down a punishment plan after US pigs leave Iraq. I call for downgrading of autonomy to federalism, banning peshmerga and reducing oil share and possibly even arabization plan by bringing armed arabs into Iraqi Kurdistan and changing demography. A peaceful genocide should happen against these US pigs. Their leaders should be handled less peaceful. These pigs by this action showed they are danger for the region and are ready to give Zionists and Pigs shelter to kill Iraqi, Iranian kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/iranian-general-kisses-hezbollah-chief-21220054

The conspiracy theorist inside me says it was all planned


----------



## Philosopher

mangekyousharingan said:


> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/iranian-general-kisses-hezbollah-chief-21220054
> 
> The conspiracy theorist inside me says it was all planned



What do you mean "conspiracy"? it was obviously planned.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213950788294205442

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

Iran needs to stop giving the US such free roam in the skies of Iraq. Remember, these Americans are mostly nothing without their airpower. As long as they can go and bomb anywhere, they will.
Being able to neutralist their airpower via SAMs should have been Iran's priority in terms of what technology to proliferate to its proxies after giving them ballistic missile technology. These groups needs to be able to defend themselves from as much air threats as possible.


----------



## mangekyo

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213950788294205442


What a cool guy, does he live in Iran or exiled?


----------



## Shorisrip

Happened yesterday in Toronto


----------



## Iranian_Patriot

It is time for Iran to :
# Stop making comments over Soleimani. He's dead. RIP & respects, but no need to push more on that.
# Resume nuclear activities and go toward building its own nuclear arsenal
# Acquire ASAP high quality military hardware and show it not only to shut up western warmongers but also to inspire fear over neighbouring enemies (Saudis, UAE, etc...)​


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213950788294205442


God bless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Iranian_Patriot said:


> It is time for Iran to :
> # Stop making comments over Soleimani. He's dead. RIP & respects, but no need to push more on that.
> # Resume nuclear activities and go toward building its own nuclear arsenal
> # Acquire ASAP high quality military hardware and show it not only to shut up western warmongers but also to inspire fear over neighbouring enemies (Saudis, UAE, etc...)​



He is not dead !

#revenge

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zectech

"He will win who knows when to fight and when not to fight."
"The quality of decision is like the well-timed swoop of a falcon which enables it to strike and destroy its victim."
"It is said that if you know your enemies and know yourself, you will not be imperiled in a hundred battles; if you do not know your enemies abut do know yourself, you will win one and lose one; if you do not know your enemies nor yourself, you will be imperiled in every single battle".
"All warfare is based on deception. "
"When able to attack, we must seem unable; when using our forces, we must seem inactive; when we are near, we must make the enemy believe we are far away; when far away, we must make him believe we are near.
"To win 100 battles is not the height of skill, *to subdue the enemy without fighting is*."
"In the midst of chaos, there is opportunity."
"Opportunities multiply as they are seized."
"There is no instance of a nation benefiting from prolonged warfare."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

yavar said:


>



Does this effect U.S. stance in Iraq


Sina-1 said:


> @AmirPatriot i have left you a new PM. We need to figure out a *good* way out of here. This place reeks!



You got that right...the recent comments by so many users just constantly shitting on Iran and Iranians is astounding. 

You'd be forgiven in thinking that Iran is the main cause of everyone's day-to-day problems.

We need to leave, it just needs to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

You need to be holding nuclear armed ICBMs to do that, and many hundreds if not thousands of them too.

Then a conventional strike is possible.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214154797705621505


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*TEXT OF SOLEIMANI’S LAST WILL .*

_“My wife, I had pointed my grave in the Kerman martyrs tombs. My grave stone should be simple like those of my fellow martyr friends. And just write “Soldier Qasem Soleimani” on it, not the big titles._

_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214243816057835521

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Does this effect U.S. stance in Iraq
> 
> 
> You got that right...the recent comments by so many users just constantly shitting on Iran and Iranians is astounding.
> 
> You'd be forgiven in thinking that Iran is the main cause of everyone's day-to-day problems.
> 
> We need to leave, it just needs to happen.


They deleted my post! They let trolls run around freely in this section and spit on our fallen. But my post they have time to remove.

to the person who removed my post. Please reveal yourself. I just want to know who you are!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Sina-1 said:


> They deleted my post! They let trolls run around freely in this section and spit on our fallen. But my post they have time to remove.
> 
> to the person who removed my post. Please reveal yourself. I just want to know who you are!



What did you write?


----------



## Sina-1

mangekyousharingan said:


> What did you write?


It’s in BlueInGreen2 post which I quoted.


----------



## mangekyo

Instagram is deleting every post they find that are supporting Soleimani

If anyone here used facebook login to register on PDF, be careful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

what should we do with this .... 

https://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/94980...-تعویق-افتاد-آمار-جان-باختگان-مورد-تایید-نیست


----------



## Aramagedon

*Nostradamus 2020 predictions:*


https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/1219799/Nostradamus-2020-predictions-world-war-3-Trump-impeachment-rising-seas-New-Year-prophecies


----------



## arashkamangir

Aramagedon said:


> *Nostradamus 2020 predictions:*
> 
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/1219799/Nostradamus-2020-predictions-world-war-3-Trump-impeachment-rising-seas-New-Year-prophecies



FFS, are you serious?


----------



## Aramagedon

arashkamangir said:


> FFS, are you serious?


No I put this just 4 fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

I truly hope from the bottom of my heart that this recent escalation with the US will cause Iran to massively increase it military development. Iran needs to increase budget to as much as possible now. So many things are needed, top of my list, believe it or not is anti satellite weapons. Remove US's communication and surveillance capability and you've damaged them alot already.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*IRAQI PRIME MINISTER WAS FORCED TO RESIGN AFTER TRUMP THREATENED HIS LIFE: REPORT*





caretaker Prime Minister Adel Abdul-Mahdi

*On January 5th, the Iraqi parliament voted on a resolution to expel US troops from the country. In attendance was, caretaker Prime Minister Adel Abdul-Mahdi, who, according to reports provided insight into why specifically Iraq was in this situation, and predominantly spoke about threats that came his way from US President Donald Trump and the US policy towards the country.*

*The following is the summary of reports regarding Abdul-Mehdi’s comments during the January 5 vote of the Iraqi Parliament. These reports have been nor officially confirmed nor denied by the Prime Minister office.*

Abdul-Mehdi adressed the US hostile actions against the country. For example, the politician reportedly said that the US refused to complete the infrastructure and electricity grid projects unless it is promised 50% of oil revenues. The Prime Minister refused to make the concession.





Then, when the Prime Minister visited China and reached an important agreement to undertake construction of the projects instead of the US, President Donald Trump allegedly called him, telling him to rescind the agreement with China, otherwise there would be massive demonstrations against him, that would force him out of his seat.

*HINT: *A 50-person Iraqi delegation visited China in 2019 and that protests began on October 1st, observed a religious holiday, and then ramped up once again on October 25th. The flames of the protests were further fanned by mainstream media outlets.


Yes a 50-person delegation visited China in 2019 and then the protests started on October 1st until the Arbaeen dates, then picked up again on Oct 25th. I'm skeptical about the 3rd party but the timing itself was interesting. The flames were fanned by Gulf media and Al-
Then, when massive demonstrations materialized against Adel Abdul-Mahdi, Trump once again allegedly called him. *The US President allegedly threatened to position US marine snipers “atop the highest buildings,” who will target and kill protesters and security forces alike in an attempt to pressure the Prime Minister.*

Instead of complying, Adel Abdul-Mahdi refused and handed in his resignation and the US still attempt to pressure him in cancelling the supposed deal with China.

*Later on, when the Iraqi Minister of Defense publicly said that a third side was targeting both protesters and security forces alike, Abdul-Mahdi allegedly received a new call from Trump who threatened to kill both him and the Minister of Defense if they kept talking about this “third side”.*

Furthermore, the Iraqi Pirme Minister revealed that Iranian General Qassem Soleimani was invited to Iraq to take part in reconciliation negotiations with Saudi Arabia when he was assassinated by the US.




Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai
· Jan 5, 2020

Replying to @ejmalrai and 3 others
#Iran #IRGC commander #QassemSoleimani managed to reach with his death what he couldn't reach when he was alive. That is his last spectacular act for Iran and for the "Axis of the Resistance": legislation forcing the US to withdraw and cease all kind of collaboration.




Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai

We have learned today from #Iraq Prime Minister AdilAbdl Mahdi how @realDonaldTrump uses diplomacy:#US asked #Iraq to mediate with #Iran. Iraq PM asks #QassemSoleimani to come and talk to him and give him the answer of his mediation, Trump &co assassinate an envoy at the airport


On January 6th, Russia and China blocked an anti-Iranian resolution in the UN Security Council, which caused US discontent. Russia and China said any statement by the U.N. Security Council on the attack on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad should also include the latest developments.

“We have seen more events taking place, especially the unilateral action from the United States,” China’s U.N. ambassador, Zhang Jun, told reporters. “If the council is supposed to do something, we should have complete coverage of the whole thing.”

Russian U.N. Ambassador Vassily Nebenzia echoed Zhang’s remarks.

“The press statement was nearly ready. It was agreed upon, at least with us and with the U.S.. However then, on 3 January, there was that strike on the airport in Baghdad. To ignore this and not to take this into account in the overall context would be impossible,” Nebenzia told reporters.

The US Embassy in New Delhi in India is closed due to mass protests. Protesters burn flags of the USA and Israel.

The Prime Minister of Malaysia called on Muslim countries to unite to protect themselves from foreign attacks and killings.

*Thus, it appears that recent US actions have, once again, undermined its global hegemony and especially may end up reducing its influence in the Middle East, likely counter to its initial plans.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Good, it seems the likelyhood of an full on war has reduced now. It seems trump will not retaliate and will now look to deescalate. 

I hope Iran now goes full on mod and aggressively increases its military R&D etc.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213947279645847554

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

All I can add now is that lots of people here are missing the points...stop fussing about accuracy and look at the big picture in front of you:

1- *Great job of aiming those missile accurately* enough and not killing US grunts otherwise all of the people in this forum would have been talking about locations in Iran that were being bombed tonite. Stay alive and fight another day.

2- This hostility with US will not go away so are we going from incident to incident...We have to stop being threatened ever again and again buy a tug like Trump and the only way to stop that is to *BUILD THE F**ING BOMB. **No fatwa bullshit*...lives of 80 million people and the well being of a nation are at stake .

3- *Start testing ICBMs* .. gloves are off.. *No 2000 km range limit bullshit*. your enemy now has demonstrated that they are not bound by any civilised laws or norms or treaties.

4- *Get those production lines going* and make things in large quantity (one Fateh every 5 year does not do the job) ..Increase that military budget 5 folds even if that means the population will have to eat only bread ..do not be afraid people will understand just like when they did in the war 40 years ago.

Your enemies.....What are they going to do with you that they already have not done... sanction the birds in the sky!!!. If a 30 year old North Korean kid secured his nation from these savages so could Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Baradara, man khaste shodm dg harvarkht ye thread baz mikonim, mian mozakhraf minevisan, dinemoono fosh midan.. Man mitoonam khodam ye forum dorost konam, dg inja post nakonim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

mangekyousharingan said:


> Baradara, man khaste shodm dg harvarkht ye thread baz mikonim, mian mozakhraf minevisan, dinemoono fosh midan.. Man mitoonam khodam ye forum dorost konam, dg inja post nakonim



Hey, please contact @AmirPatriot . We actually have a WIP forum that needs help to finish:


----------



## mangekyo

arashkamangir said:


> Hey, please contact @AmirPatriot . We actually have a WIP forum that needs help to finish:


I can make it from scratch and it wouldnt take me more than a couple days


----------



## Philosopher

@The Eagle I am using Tor server (for security reasons). As for my flags. I am half English and half Syrian. I was born in the UK and live in the UK. Why should I change my flags? And what do you want me to change my flags to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Mr Robot said:


> @The Eagle I am using Tor server (for security reasons). As for my flags. I am half English and half Syrian. I was born in the UK and live in the UK. Why should I change my flags? And what do you want me to change my flags to?



We care more about Forum integrity so everyone has to adhere with. Stop using such VPN/Proxy builtin browser if you want to continue here. The rule is set and it is for everyone.

Regards,


----------



## El Sidd

Aramagedon said:


> After Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan, Pakistan has the weakest passport in the world. This is the result of being slaves of pgccs and yankees and before that british and persian mongols for centuries.
> 
> View attachment 598758
> 
> 
> https://www.passportindex.org/byRank.php



Ironically both Syria and Iraq are destroyed by Iranian influence and now you have your eyes on Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

The Eagle said:


> We care more about Forum integrity so everyone has to adhere with. Stop using such VPN/Proxy builtin browser if you want to continue here. The rule is set and it is for everyone.
> 
> Regards,



Fair enough, but that is rather strange. It does put people more at risk using such forum, especially given the political discussions that go on. But if that is truly the rule of the forum, I'll abide.


----------



## The Eagle

Mr Robot said:


> Fair enough, but that is rather strange. It does put people more at risk using such forum, especially given the political discussions that go on. But if that is truly the rule of the forum, I'll abide.



Forum rules are set for transparency as well as to discourage misuse of this space for any propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Why anyone who says something against Iran at pdf is called sectarian. Iran is a country like 200 other countries not a religion
> At PDF you can say anything against Pakistan or Pakistan army India Saudi Arabia etc



insecurities of a theocratic government and state sponsored brainwashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Retired Troll said:


> Ironically both Syria and Iraq are destroyed by Iranian influence and now you have your eyes on Pakistan?


Dude Syria, Iraq, Libya, Afghanistan and in some extent your country are destroyed by crazy salafi terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Aramagedon said:


> Dude Syria, Iraq & Libya plus Afghanistan and in some extent your country are destroyed by extremist salafi terrorists.



can you name some from Pakistan? 

you said this is a result of slavery by Pakistanis but passport rankings are done based on bilateral treaties and government politics.


----------



## Valar.

Retired Troll said:


> Ironically both Syria and Iraq are destroyed by Iranian influence and now you have your eyes on Pakistan?



Ahh... Iranians....

No matter whatever the topic, they will always be talking about Salafi,Wahabi, Takfiri,Sectarian,Yankee,Zionist,Master,Slave, master race, Aryan, Persian Gulf and history.

Talk about living under a theocratic regime for 4 decades. lol


----------



## El Sidd

Valar. said:


> Ahh... Iranians....
> 
> No matter whatever the topic, they will always be talking about Salafi,Wahabi, Takfiri,Sectarian,Yankee,Zionist,Master,Slave, master race, Aryan, Persian Gulf and history.
> 
> Talk about living under a theocratic regime for 4 decades. lol




There was a thread on this available but i guess it was easier to pass sly comments in the Bazaar of the mobs.


----------



## Aramagedon

Retired Troll said:


> can you name some from Pakistan?
> 
> you said this is a result of slavery by Pakistanis but passport rankings are done based on bilateral treaties and government politics.


So ask from your politicians about it.


----------



## El Sidd

Valar. said:


> Ahh... Iranians....
> 
> No matter whatever the topic, they will always be talking about Salafi,Wahabi, Takfiri,Sectarian,Yankee,Zionist,Master,Slave, master race, Aryan, Persian Gulf and history.
> 
> Talk about living under a theocratic regime for 4 decades. lol



One week ago 1500 people died protesting inflation and corruption in Iran.

Now it seems its nowruz



Aramagedon said:


> So ask from your politicians about it.



It is a state policy. We do not give free access to our country to people just for the sake of it. 
Only countries who we trust and have a good relationship can reap the benefits of ease of travel. 
We do not have the habit of D measuring based on passports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Retired Troll said:


> One week ago 1500 people died protesting inflation and corruption in Iran.


They were armed terrorists.



Retired Troll said:


> One week ago 1500 people died protesting inflation and corruption in Iran.
> 
> Now it seems its nowruz
> 
> 
> 
> It is a state policy. We do not give free access to our country to people just for the sake of it.
> Only countries who we trust and have a good relationship can reap the benefits of ease of travel.
> We do not have the habit of D measuring based on passports.


Anyway this is a low ranking for you.

https://www.passportindex.org/byRank.php


----------



## El Sidd

Aramagedon said:


> Anyway this is a low ranking for you.
> 
> https://www.passportindex.org/byRank.php



Interestingly and ironically UAE is topping the charts. 
You do not want to help yourself. Why should others help you?


----------



## Valar.

Retired Troll said:


> Interestingly and ironically UAE is topping the charts.
> You do not want to help yourself. Why should others help you?



Fun part is, we are at 97 and Iran is at 93. Only 4 ranks higher in lowest group.

Now, the logic about slavery that he used for Pakistan also applies on Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Valar. said:


> Fun part is, we are at 97 and Iran is at 93. Only 4 ranks higher in lowest group.
> 
> Now, the logic about slavery that he used for Pakistan also applies on Iran?



Ask him.

My guess is he will come back and say its all a Zionist conspiracy and secret lizard people give out these rankings. 

They are taking the concept of shooting themselves in the foot to glorified heights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Retired Troll said:


> Interestingly and ironically UAE is topping the charts.
> You do not want to help yourself. Why should others help you?


By human development index we are ranked 47th and you're ranked 120.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_inequality-adjusted_HDI


----------



## El Sidd

Aramagedon said:


> By human development index we are ranked 47th and you're ranked 120.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_inequality-adjusted_HDI



and ?


----------



## Aramagedon

Retired Troll said:


> and ?


You should help yourself.


----------



## El Sidd

Aramagedon said:


> You should help yourself.



We are progressing at a steady rate given Pakistan does not have natural resources like oil and gas to waste on building malls and enjoying rhinoplasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Retired Troll said:


> We are progressing at a steady rate given Pakistan does not have natural resources like oil and gas to waste on building malls and enjoying rhinoplasty


I hope bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Aramagedon said:


> I hope bro.



Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Retired Troll said:


> Inshallah


As long as you are a muslim country I hope full development for your country.

Anyway extremism have backwarded/destroyed many Islamic countries which is not good...


----------



## El Sidd

Aramagedon said:


> As long as you are a muslim country I hope full development for your country.



You should study the political movement known as Pakistan movement and how central the role of Islam is in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

Aramagedon said:


> Anyway extremist have destroyed/backwarded many Islamic countries which is not good...



Yes, you are right about Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd




----------



## Messerschmitt

Iran may have a fleet of communist killer dolphins:
https://www.military.com/off-duty/i...r-dolphins.html/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Sina-1

Heavy!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215566119978831872

'I am a candidate for bullets & martyrdom. I've been looking for my killer on these fronts for years, but I can't find him'".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*To All Iranians.. just saw this in PDF other sections..watch a Jubilant NathanYaboo celebrating the terror of Solaimani with his Saudi best friends...





 https://www.facebook.com/





Two points to everyone else in this forum:
1- If you did not know Solaimani get to know him by the Jubilations of his enemies.
2- Guardians of Islam's holy places celebrating with Islam's mortal enemies over the murder of of a Muslim man ..I am an Iranian but not a muslim and I find this offensive..something is so sick about this. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

فکر کنم این خاک برسرها واقعا هواپیما رو زدن.


----------



## Messerschmitt

^ Notice the poor kitten at 0:20 at the bottom center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> فکر کنم این خاک برسرها واقعا هواپیما رو زدن.


بعید میدونم. فعلا که جعبه سیاه رو دادن با خیلی از کشورام همراهی میکنن تا مشخص بشه قضیه چی بوده. اگه موشک میخورد هواپیما همون موقع رو هوا میترکید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Aramagedon said:


> بعید میدونم. فعلا که جعبه سیاه رو دادن با خیلی از کشورام همراهی میکنن تا مشخص بشه قضیه چی بوده. اگه موشک میخورد هواپیما همون موقع رو هوا میترکید


تور کلاهک مجاورتی داره کنار هواپیما ممکنه منفجر شده باشه ترکش ها به موتور آسیب زده باشند، تا جایی به سمت فرودگاه برگشته تا اینکه موتور اتیش گرفته و سقوط کرده


----------



## raptor22

Messerschmitt said:


> ^ Notice the poor kitten at 0:20 at the bottom middle


Stupid is the one whom pushed american to invade Iran, pressured american to not have deal & after that pushing them to get rid of that & finally the one said we bring war within Iran ... a$$hole


----------



## ashool

Cthulhu said:


> تور کلاهک مجاورتی داره کنار هواپیما ممکنه منفجر شده باشه ترکش ها به موتور آسیب زده باشند، تا جایی به سمت فرودگاه برگشته تا اینکه موتور اتیش گرفته و سقوط کرده


plz thinking is on missile of tor system can shot down a b-737 and if they shut it with some thing like sayad it blow up in sky and get far away form each other dont spread rumor cia shit


----------



## Sina-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215677168170213376
What’s surprising about it? They are cheering for their masters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Messerschmitt said:


> ^ Notice the poor kitten at 0:20 at the bottom middle


I like her eyes


----------



## Cthulhu

ashool said:


> plz thinking is on missile of tor system can shot down a b-737 and if they shut it with some thing like sayad it blow up in sky and get far away form each other dont spread rumor cia shit


چشم


----------



## WordsMatter

oh shoot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215627354955010055

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> تور کلاهک مجاورتی داره کنار هواپیما ممکنه منفجر شده باشه ترکش ها به موتور آسیب زده باشند، تا جایی به سمت فرودگاه برگشته تا اینکه موتور اتیش گرفته و سقوط کرده


then where is shrapnel marks?


----------



## arashkamangir

Hack-Hook said:


> then where is shrapnel marks?



First post of "Did we just shut our own plane?". I mentioned all this in the fist post.


----------



## Blue In Green

There really needs to be a re-thinking of the 'hospitality' on PDF towards Iranians. 

it really seems like a new anti-Iran troll emerges weekly or monthly. I've lost count as to how many there truly are....

This is just exhausting...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

@ashool می گفتی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

BlueInGreen2 said:


> There really needs to be a re-thinking of the 'hospitality' on PDF towards Iranians.
> 
> it really seems like a new anti-Iran troll emerges weekly or monthly. I've lost count as to how many there truly are....
> 
> This is just exhausting...


Well,we do have a perfectly good iran military forum,but for some odd reason we dont make much use of it,soooo....


----------



## viewer

ashool said:


> plz thinking is on missile of tor system can shot down a b-737 and if they shut it with some thing like sayad it blow up in sky and get far away form each other dont spread rumor cia shit


dont spread what ?


----------



## zectech

They should do the smart thing, and whenever the ADS are activated to shoot down, no civilian flights for a week after the order to stand down - a week of eased tensions. Any nation violating Iranian airspace for war while civilian aircraft are in the air, then there is no mercy on the attacking nation, and they are responsible for the shoot downs of civilian aircraft.

I thought every nation was smart enough to do this.

There can never be an overlap of civilian and military in such cases.


----------



## Cthulhu

@Aramagedon فیتیله رو بکش پایین فعلا، هیچی نگو تا ببینیم چی میشه


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> @Aramagedon فیتیله رو بکش پایین فعلا، هیچی نگو تا ببینیم چی میشه


فیتیله چیو بکشم پایین؟


----------



## Cthulhu

Aramagedon said:


> فیتیله چیو بکشم پایین؟


کل کل با اینایی که مسخره می کنن.


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> کل کل با اینایی که مسخره می کنن.


داداش من سر چیز دیگه باهاشون کل کل میکردم.


----------



## Cthulhu

Aramagedon said:


> داداش من سر چیز دیگه باهاشون کل کل میکردم.


آهان


----------



## Aramagedon

@mangekyousharingan

to ye zare aqlam dashte bashi khub chuzie haa. tamame threadayi ke mizani mishe chandin safe trollfest zede iran. ba kia shodim 80 million namusan


----------



## OldTwilight

Cthulhu said:


> کل کل با اینایی که مسخره می کنن.


یک پایگاه خالی رو زدیم ... 200 تا هم کشته دادیم به همراه آبروی کشور که رفت 
دروغگو بودن مسئولین هم برای ملت محرز بود ، در سطح بین المللی هم مشخص شد ... 
انتقام رو از ملت ایران گرفتن نه از آمریکایی ها 

تشییع جنازه هم ، به نظر تشییع جنازه ی آخرین مردی بود که مردم توی این نظام بهش امید داشتن و به راستی و درستیش باور داشتن ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

OldTwilight said:


> یک پایگاه خالی رو زدیم ... 200 تا هم کشته دادیم به همراه آبروی کشور که رفت
> دروغگو بودن مسئولین هم برای ملت محرز بود ، در سطح بین المللی هم مشخص شد ...
> انتقام رو از ملت ایران گرفتن نه از آمریکایی ها
> 
> تشییع جنازه هم ، به نظر تشییع جنازه ی آخرین مردی بود که مردم توی این نظام بهش امید داشتن و به راستی و درستیش باور داشتن ...


فقط بشین این تیترها رو بخون. ببین چه جور نقد 220 نفر رو ول کردن چسبیدن به اون نسیه 80 نفرآمریکایی
https://www.mashreghnews.ir/photo/1029874/عکس-صفحه-نخست-روزنامه-های-شنبه-۲۱-دی


----------



## mangekyo

Who in Iran is in charge of making the decision whether air space should be closed or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

قراره آفلاین بشیم، یعنی خاک برسرها اگه اینترنت رو قطع کنند بدترش می کنن. این مصاحبه امروز هم انجام نمی شد بهتر بود. 
https://www.isna.ir/news/98102116357/برگزاری-جلسه-شورای-عالی-فضای-مجازی-با-حضور-روحانی


----------



## Sina-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216072218167386113
goh! Taking political points. There is no forgiveness for what happened to that plane.

but anybody that think westerners give 2 sh!ts about Iran and Iranians is a fool!

they would sacrifice the whole region if it meant they would get yet another term!

if you care about the people then why do you sanction Medicine pedarsag?

I’m outraged! This goh know what he is doing. He wants to stir up the protests in iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OCguy

Sina-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216072218167386113
> goh! Taking political points. There is no forgiveness for what happened to that plane.
> 
> but anybody that think westerners give 2 sh!ts about Iran and Iranians is a fool!
> 
> they would sacrifice the whole region if it meant they would get yet another term!
> 
> if you care about the people then why do you sanction Medicine pedarsag?
> 
> I’m outraged! This goh know what he is doing. He wants to stir up the protests in iran.



Shooting down the civilian airliner looks like it stirred up the protests going on right now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216066168030556160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Cthulhu said:


> @Aramagedon فیتیله رو بکش پایین فعلا، هیچی نگو تا ببینیم چی میشه


hala dedah


OldTwilight said:


> یک پایگاه خالی رو زدیم ... 200 تا هم کشته دادیم به همراه آبروی کشور که رفت
> دروغگو بودن مسئولین هم برای ملت محرز بود ، در سطح بین المللی هم مشخص شد ...
> انتقام رو از ملت ایران گرفتن نه از آمریکایی ها
> 
> تشییع جنازه هم ، به نظر تشییع جنازه ی آخرین مردی بود که مردم توی این نظام بهش امید داشتن و به راستی و درستیش باور داشتن ...


دقیقن


----------



## mangekyo

OCguy said:


> Shooting down the civilian airliner looks like it stirred up the protests going on right now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216066168030556160


Why did you do a google search of yourself?


----------



## Tps43

OCguy said:


> Shooting down the civilian airliner looks like it stirred up the protests going on right now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216066168030556160


ای خدا!


----------



## OCguy

mangekyousharingan said:


> Why did you do a google search of yourself?



Not sure what that means, but here is a non-anglo source:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216015234323943424


----------



## mangekyo

OCguy said:


> Not sure what that means, but here is a non-anglo source:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216015234323943424


No, look at the file you attached


----------



## OCguy

mangekyousharingan said:


> No, look at the file you attached



Actually an interesting story about fending off an intruder in my home with an AK. I apologize for taking your question the wrong way. But I am actually interested in what you guys think of these protests. Are they small? Are the translations in the English language accurate?


----------



## mangekyo

OCguy said:


> Actually an interesting story about fending off an intruder in my home with an AK. I apologize for taking your question the wrong way. But I am actually interested in what you guys think of these protests. Are they small? Are the translations in the English language accurate?



I don't know about the translation, but protests in Iran is very common, Iran has nothing against protests, its a good way for people to release some steam, the problem only arise when certain paid people hijack the protests and start vandalizing pubic property, killing demonstrator and blame it on government to cause hate etc. 

As far as I know, the protests are insignificant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OCguy

mangekyousharingan said:


> I don't know about the translation, but protests in Iran is very common, Iran has nothing against protests, its a good way for people to release some steam, the problem only arise when certain paid people hijack the protests and start vandalizing pubic property, killing demonstrator and blame it on government to cause hate etc.
> 
> As far as I know, the protests are insignificant



Thank you. Context is key.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

OCguy said:


> Thank you. Context is key.



Keep in mind the biggest protests in entire post revolutionary Irans history, was the green movement. And it wasn't an anti IRI protest, they were protesting for their presidential candidate. Anti IRI protests are never big. People can protest the price of bananas, and some groups will hijack the protests by chanting anti IRI slogans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

دولت گرین کارتی روحانی ....


----------



## Sina-1

Aramagedon said:


> دولت گرین کارتی روحانی ....
> 
> View attachment 599308


I hope this is true, but what’s the source? If no source than this is just thin air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Sina-1 said:


> I hope this is true, but what’s the source? If no source than this is just thin air.


No source but from instgram account of a much trusted person.


----------



## Cthulhu

Aramagedon said:


> دولت گرین کارتی روحانی ....
> 
> View attachment 599308





Sina-1 said:


> I hope this is true, but what’s the source? If no source than this is just thin air.





Aramagedon said:


> No source but from instgram account of a much trusted person.


Yeah, This is fake news, Every news that originates from an Instagram account without the a link to a credible source is fake news, Especially when it encourages people to share it.
https://www.irna.ir/news/83628861/جعبه-سیاه-هواپیمای-اوکراینی-در-فرانسه-دانلود-می-شود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

اشتباه یه جوجه سرباز میتونه کل نیروهای نظامی اون کشور رو زیر سوال و یه مملکت رو بهم بریزه

از دست دادن ۱۵۰ ایرانی واقعا غمناکه ولی میلیون ها نفر تو دنیا با جنگ کشته شدن و هیچموقع دنیا ککشم نگزید. همین انگلیس جنگ جهانی اول نصف جمعیت ما رو کشت و هیچموقع هم عذرخواهی نکرد. جالب اینجاست همین جنایتکاران حالا شدن حافظ آزادی و منافع ما سر اشتباه انسانی یه اپراتور


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Philosopher

@yavar

You might want to take this video and put it on youtube?
It's an american marine describing how scary the Iran strike was.

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/11/middleeast/iran-strike-al-asad-air-base-exclusive-intl/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Link doesn't work anymore. Looks like they took it down. Perhaps US army didn't like what they saw?



Mr Robot said:


> @yavar
> 
> You might want to take this video and put it on youtube?
> It's an american marine describing how scary the Iran strike was.
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/11/middleeast/iran-strike-al-asad-air-base-exclusive-intl/index.html


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Link doesn't work anymore. Looks like they took it down. Perhaps US army didn't like what they saw?


Link is ok


----------



## Sineva

This one cracked me up.

American intelligence officials are monitoring a social media disinformation campaign that attempted to falsely implicate the White House National Security Adviser in a global money laundering and drug trafficking operation.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/us-in...aign-targeting-john-boltons-family?ref=scroll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Yes it does work. Thanks. They definitely had prior knowledge before the strike. 



Stryker1982 said:


> Link is ok


----------



## Sina-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216154351971880960

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Just to sum up the lessons learned of the events of the past few days.

1- excellent targeting and excellent Missile technology for Iran now proven beyond the doubt.

2- Lives of Iranian Commanders should be considered national assets and even though they personally seek martyrdom they should be ordered to pay special attention to personal safety ..no flying in commercial planes or Private jets all over middle east..you are always a target ..use other methods to do meetings. When you are a General your life belongs to the state.

3- Seems like up to now the AD has been focused on equipment and technology and they have done an amazing job..now they should focus on training people on actual battlefield conditions and in an actual conflict those radar screens will be full of dummy targets and misleading data and clutter so these guys must be trained to work through them. Same goes for our Sub operators ..Torpedos do not have eyes and they home in on friendly or originating platforms. Time to get some Ops room simulators going.

4- Stop talking...leave the talking to select few...everyone else shut up and do your jobs.. (e.g.. closing the airspace after the initial attack).

5- and finally make that goddamn bomb ...the next crisis is only a short time away and since you are not changing your foreign policy at least be on a more equal footing so thugs like Nathanyaboo or Trump can not think they can bomb you and get away with it because they have the bomb and you do not..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## viewer

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 599316


من کاری ندارم که اون رو هم باید مجازات کنیم ها اما :
1- هواپیمای شهید بابایی با یک توپ ضد هوایی زده شد نه یکی از بهترین سیستم های پدافند هوایی که براحتی در رادار میتونست نوع هواپیما را از سطح مقطع، سرعت و ... تشخیص بده
2- هواپیمای شهید بابایی یک هواپیمای جنگنده بود که از کشور متخاصم وارد ایران می شد نه یک هواپیمای مسافربری که در مرکزی ترین نقطه ایران از پرتردد ترین فرودگاه کشور به تازگی تیک آف کرده بود.
3-در آن زمان کمبود نفرات بیداد می کرد و هر کسی را با کمترین آموزش پشت توپ ضد هوایی می گذاشتند.
4- تکنولوژی رادار و پدافند فعلی ایران اصلا قابل مقایسه با آن زمان نیست
5- شرایط جنگی را خود ایران ایجاد کرده بود ( ساعت صفر حمله موشکی دست ایران بود ) و بنابراین کاملا از زمان و عواقب احتمالی آن با خبر بود و با طرح ریزی مناسب می توانست جلوی این اتفاق را بگیرد. در حالی که ما درآن زمان در شرایط جنگی بودیم و ابتکار عمل در اختیار ما نبود.
6- در زمانی که ما شبکه یکپارچه پدافند داریم و سیستم های ارتباطی بسیار پیشرفته ای در اختیار داریم ( حتی موبایل هم همه جا آنتن میده ) به نظر میاد کم کاری بزرگی تو فراهم کردن ارتباط ایمن یک سامانه پدافندی در کنار مهمترین فرودگاه بین المللی کشور ( که موقت بوده و احتمالا به شبکه پدافند متصل نبوده ) بوده. در حالی که ابتکار عمل کاملا در اختیار ما بوده و ما می توانستیم بعد از ایجاد تمام زیر ساخت ها اقدام به انتقام بکنیم.
7- ما ساعت 12 به عراق حمله را اطلاع دادیم و ساعت 12 هم یک سامانه به رینگ تهران بغل گوش فرودگاه بین المللی اضافه کردیم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
8- بازم هست ولی واقعا اینقدر بی تدبیری زیاده که نمیدونم چی بگم..... افسوس و صد افسوس

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Order of Hero of Syrian Republic awarded by President al-Assad to Martyr Soleimani presented to Iranian Defense Minister*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Unconfirmed reports are coming through that Qatar US base was used to fly the assassination Drones (3 drones carrying 4 helfires each ) that were used to murder Solaimani.. Also the same Qatar US base was used to inject false drone appearing target into the Iranian AD which resulted in the downing of the passenger plane. Now Qatar Amir was in Tehran in a hurry to cool down the nerves and apparently offer Iran 3 Billion dollars as compensation.. All of this is unconfirmed but may explain why he was in Tehran in a hurry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Houthi's have done it again. Approx 100 Saudi backed soldiers killed in a major attack on the 29th mechanized battalion in Marib Governate, Yemen, using a swarm of missiles and drones.

I wonder which Iranian missiles and drones were used. 






https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...0-yemeni-soldiers-in-missile-attack-on-mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219225826434088961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caspian Parsi

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219225826434088961



did he just announce his engagement!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/photo/1033258/عکس-استقبال-متفاوت-هزاران-پاکستانی-از-معاون-پمپئو


----------



## skyshadow

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219225826434088961





Caspian Parsi said:


> did he just announce his engagement!?



he just give him a gift ( his ring ) which imam Ali give to ones that he would consider as dear friends as symbol of brotherhood, that the story i heard growing up.


rings were like this one

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

New Quds Force deputy is Iran’s missile man in Lebanon: https://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/New-Quds-Force-deputy-is-Irans-missile-man-in-Lebanon-614889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

اساتید فروم
میخواستم نظرتون رو در مورد شرایط حساس فعلی بدونم

راستش مسوولین بالای حکومتی یه جوری حرف میزنن گویا همین حالا پشتوانه اتمی و قدرت ضربه دوم قابل ملاحظه دارند. به عنوان مثال حتی زحمت اضافه کردن سانتریفوژ جدید هم به خودشون نمیدند. مگر اینکه فکر کنیم به نهایت احمق اند و فکر میکنند ترامپ به سمت و سوی استفاده از سلاح هسته ای یا تاکتیکال نمیره. یا فرض کنیم خیلی ترسو اند. گذشته نشون داده خیلی احمق یا ترسو نیستند ولی گاهی بازی های سیاسی میکنن برای گرفتن وقت بیشتر.
نظرتون چیه؟
به هر حال لحن حرف زدن مسوولین رده بالا با ترامپ کاملا مثل یه قدرت هسته ایه.
نمونش نابودی تل اویو و حیفا.چیزی که اگه واقعا حتی با موشک عادی انجام بشه باعث پاسخ هسته ای اسراییل میشه. 
اونها اونقد احمق نیستن که فک کنن فقط موشک نقطه زن و پهباد امنیت نظامی میاره.
رهبر هم در حرفاش فقط از قوی شدن اقتصادی حرف زده یعنی خیالش از جوانب نظامی راحته.

ایا منطقیه فک کنیم اونها از کره شمالی ظرفیت کمتری داشتند؟ البته دیرتر شروع کردند ولی ظرفیتشون و توانایی پنهان کاریشون خیلی بیشتره. قبول دارین؟


----------



## Shawnee

البته دوستان الان ممکنه بیان و بگن نه اقا فتوا دادن و ما اصلا نیازی نداریم‌

راستش عقل سالم درک نمیکنه کسی این همه بهای تکنولوژی هسته ای رو بده ولی بگه استفاده نظامی اصلا خیر.مخالف قرانه. اونم کسی که تا حد اخر تحت فشاره و طرف حسابش هم ترامپه. در حالی که خود ایه قران توی ارم سپاه میگه تا میتونی خودتو قوی کن. معلوم نیس علت این فتوا از اول چی بود و چه حساب کتابی پشتش بود. 

ایا این سکوت ها و پذیرفتن خفت و خواری از سوی مقامات برای به دست اوردن وقت بیشتره در مثلا بعضی مسایل موشکی؟ نظرتون رو برای من بگین چون پیچیدگی زیادی توش هست


----------



## Shawnee

نکته دیگه اینکه ممکنه اقایون فک کنن ترامپ رفتنیه و دموکراتها میان.

راستش معلوم نیس حتی اگه دموکراتها بیان دنبال توافق بهتری نباشن. چون از دید هر ناظر مستقلی در برابر فشار های زیاد امریکا این اقایان دستشون تا حالا خالی بوده و کاری نکردن و حتی موشک مهمی هم ازمایش نکردن.
البته حملات موشکی به زیر ساختهای عربستان توسط حوثی ها بود ولی در سطح ضربه هایی که خوردن نبوده تا حالا.

پیشرفت در نطنز و فردو اونقد ارومه انگار اینها سایتهای اصلی غنی سازیشون نیستن و نمیخوان براش هزینه کنن. رفتارشون جوریه انگار سایتهای دیگه هست و فعلا وقته صبره.
‌
به هر حال بخشی از انسجام و تحمل مردم اینه که ببینن دست رهبرانشون پره و کار مفیدی میکنن وگرنه مردم خیلی وقت و تحمل صبر استراتژیک و این حرفا رو ندارن. این اوضاع باعث تظاهرات های خیابانی بیشتر میشه و باز دست ترامپ رو پرتر میکنه.

واقعیت اینه ترامپ دستش پره و اقایون دستشون خالی بوده تا حالا. به نظر میاد میتونن یه بخاری به خرج بدن ولی عجله ندارن.

خامنه ای بعد چن سال اومد نماز جمعه صحبت کرد و خدا وکیلی هیچ چیز مهم و جدیدی تو حرفاش نبود. گفت باید قوی تر بشیم. منظورش از نظر اقتصادی بود که خوب بله. مهم تر این بود که بگه
دستتو چطور میخوای پر کنی


----------



## skyshadow

Shawnee said:


> اساتید فروم
> میخواستم نظرتون رو در مورد شرایط حساس فعلی بدونم
> 
> راستش مسوولین بالای حکومتی یه جوری حرف میزنن گویا همین حالا پشتوانه اتمی و قدرت ضربه دوم قابل ملاحظه دارند. به عنوان مثال حتی زحمت اضافه کردن سانتریفوژ جدید هم به خودشون نمیدند. مگر اینکه فکر کنیم به نهایت احمق اند و فکر میکنند ترامپ به سمت و سوی استفاده از سلاح هسته ای یا تاکتیکال نمیره. یا فرض کنیم خیلی ترسو اند. گذشته نشون داده خیلی احمق یا ترسو نیستند ولی گاهی بازی های سیاسی میکنن برای گرفتن وقت بیشتر.
> نظرتون چیه؟
> به هر حال لحن حرف زدن مسوولین رده بالا با ترامپ کاملا مثل یه قدرت هسته ایه.
> نمونش نابودی تل اویو و حیفا.چیزی که اگه واقعا حتی با موشک عادی انجام بشه باعث پاسخ هسته ای اسراییل میشه.
> اونها اونقد احمق نیستن که فک کنن فقط موشک نقطه زن و پهباد امنیت نظامی میاره.
> رهبر هم در حرفاش فقط از قوی شدن اقتصادی حرف زده یعنی خیالش از جوانب نظامی راحته.
> 
> ایا منطقیه فک کنیم اونها از کره شمالی ظرفیت کمتری داشتند؟ البته دیرتر شروع کردند ولی ظرفیتشون و توانایی پنهان کاریشون خیلی بیشتره. قبول دارین؟



سلام داداش خوش اومدی مطمنن ایران به عنوان قدرت منطقه حتما سلاح هسته ای داره که من 100 درصد مطمنم ولی اگرم نداشته باشه به زودی باید تهیه کنه چون ترکیه و عربستان به همین سمت دارن حرکت میکنن و اسراییل هم داره پس ایران تنها قدرتی میشه که نداره همچین سلاحی رو ولی شواهد نشون میده ایران حداقل 10 کلاهک هسته ای داره از سال 2002



Shawnee said:


> نکته دیگه اینکه ممکنه اقایون فک کنن ترامپ رفتنیه و دموکراتها میان.
> 
> راستش معلوم نیس حتی اگه دموکراتها بیان دنبال توافق بهتری نباشن. چون از دید هر ناظر مستقلی در برابر فشار های زیاد امریکا این اقایان دستشون تا حالا خالی بوده و کاری نکردن و حتی موشک مهمی هم ازمایش نکردن.
> البته حملات موشکی به زیر ساختهای عربستان توسط حوثی ها بود ولی در سطح ضربه هایی که خوردن نبوده تا حالا.
> 
> پیشرفت در نطنز و فردو اونقد ارومه انگار اینها سایتهای اصلی غنی سازیشون نیستن و نمیخوان براش هزینه کنن. رفتارشون جوریه انگار سایتهای دیگه هست و فعلا وقته صبره.
> ‌
> به هر حال بخشی از انسجام و تحمل مردم اینه که ببینن دست رهبرانشون پره و کار مفیدی میکنن وگرنه مردم خیلی وقت و تحمل صبر استراتژیک و این حرفا رو ندارن. این اوضاع باعث تظاهرات های خیابانی بیشتر میشه و باز دست ترامپ رو پرتر میکنه.
> 
> واقعیت اینه ترامپ دستش پره و اقایون دستشون خالی بوده تا حالا. به نظر میاد میتونن یه بخاری به خرج بدن ولی عجله ندارن.
> 
> خامنه ای بعد چن سال اومد نماز جمعه صحبت کرد و خدا وکیلی هیچ چیز مهم و جدیدی تو حرفاش نبود. گفت باید قوی تر بشیم. منظورش از نظر اقتصادی بود که خوب بله. مهم تر این بود که بگه
> دستتو چطور میخوای پر کنی



چیزی که باید بدونی اینکه ایران عجله ای نداره برای ایجاد قدرت در منطقه ما قرار نیست جایی بریم به این زودی ها ولی امریکایی ها یه روز هستن یه روز نیستن ولی ایران همیشه اینجاس پس برای پیشرفت اصلا عجله ای نمیکنه چون توی عجله کردن امریکا و اسراییل اسستادن و قدرتشونم بیشتره ولی توی صبر کردن و شطرنج بازی کردن ایران استاده و این برگ برندشه ایا شما میتونی تصور کنی حکومتی بیاد روی کار که نخواهد روی خاورمیانه و شمال افریقا حکومت کنه؟ قبل پهلوی ایران حکومت میکرد توی زمان پهلوی پدر و پهلوی پسر بازم ایران حکومت میکرد حالا هم ایران حکومت میکنه این توی خون ایران و هیچجوره تغییر نمیکنه نه با جنگ نه با تغییر حکومت نه با شدیترین تحریم ها حکومت بعدیم هم بیاد باز هم حکومت میکنه روی منطقه پس مطمن باش ایران دستش پره سلاح ولی رو نمیکنه چون عجله ای نداره وقتی سلاح وجود داره دیگه لازم نیست بری جار بزنی و دنیا رو علیه خودت متحد کنی مگر اینکه حس کنی جنگ حتمی هست.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

skyshadow said:


> سلام داداش خوش اومدی مطمنن ایران به عنوان قدرت منطقه حتما سلاح هسته ای داره که من 100 درصد مطمنم ولی اگرم نداشته باشه به زودی باید تهیه کنه چون ترکیه و عربستان به همین سمت دارن حرکت میکنن و اسراییل هم داره پس ایران تنها قدرتی میشه که نداره همچین سلاحی رو ولی شواهد نشون میده ایران حداقل 10 کلاهک هسته ای داره از سال 2002



مرسی داداش

راستش لحن حرف زدنشون مثل قدرت هسته ایه ولی باید این درخت میوه هم بده.ترامپ در مورد ایران با دست خیلی پر داره وارد انتخابات میشه.

بعضی از اساتید اینجا اعتقاد دارن زدن تاسیسات امونیاک و کوره دیمونا عین داشتن بمب هسته ایه. این حرف در حد لیچاره با عرض معذرت. با لیچار نمیشه از وجود یک ملت دفاع کرد.
‌
برای امریکا و اروپا دو چیز مهمه:
بازدارندگی و تعادل قدرت


به محض دیدن بازدارندگی لحنها درست میشه و ترامپ در برابر مردم امریکا مسوول اوضاع شناخته میشه. البته اینده ترامپ به اوضاع داخلی امریکا بیشتر وابسته است تا خارجی مگر جنگ وحشتناکی بشه. امریکایی ها بیشتر دنبال مسایل داخلیشونن نه خارجی


بحث من اینه که جنگ اونقدر ها دورم نیست و مردم امریکا از ترامپ انتظار پاسخ به کشته شدن سربازهاشونو دارن. مردم امریکا اظهارات شما رو نمیدونن. حتی مردم ایران هم دست پری نمیبینن که خیلی خطرناکه برای داخل

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Shawnee said:


> مرسی داداش
> 
> راستش لحن حرف زدنشون مثل قدرت هسته ایه ولی باید این درخت میوه هم بده.ترامپ در مورد ایران با دست خیلی پر داره وارد انتخابات میشه.
> 
> بعضی از اساتید اینجا اعتقاد دارن زدن تاسیسات امونیاک و کوره دیمونا عین داشتن بمب هسته ایه. این حرف در حد لیچاره با عرض معذرت. با لیچار نمیشه از وجود یک ملت دفاع کرد.
> ‌
> برای امریکا و اروپا دو چیز مهمه:
> بازدارندگی و تعادل قدرت
> 
> 
> به محض دیدن بازدارندگی لحنها درست میشه و ترامپ در برابر مردم امریکا مسوول اوضاع شناخته میشه. البته اینده ترامپ به اوضاع داخلی امریکا بیشتر وابسته است تا خارجی مگر جنگ وحشتناکی بشه. امریکایی ها بیشتر دنبال مسایل داخلیشونن نه خارجی
> 
> 
> بحث من اینه که جنگ اونقدر ها دورم نیست و مردم امریکا از ترامپ انتظار پاسخ به کشته شدن سربازهاشونو دارن. مردم امریکا اظهارات شما رو نمیدونن. حتی مردم ایران هم دست پری نمیبینن که خیلی خطرناکه برای داخل



حق داری ایران الان در موضع ضعف قرار داره پس بهتره بازدارندگی رو دوباره ایجاد کنه حالا یا با کشتن سربازهای امریکایی یا چند ژنرال یا ازمایش یک موشک قارهپیما یا حداقل خارج شدن از ان پی تی و قطع کامل روابط با آژانس حداقل تا تمام شدن دوره ترامپ در کاخ سفید من هم این حرف رو قبول ندارم که حمله ایران به ارامکو مثل داشتن قدرت هسته ای هست در اخر داشتن بمب اتم این تضمین رو میده که هیچ کشوری مستقیم به خاکت حمله نمیکنه بعضی از دوستان هم هستن که میگن بمب اتم امنیت نمیاره این هم حقیقت نمونش اسراییل که ایران براش یک روز خوش نگذاشته ولی احتمال ایجاد شدن همچین جبهه ای در مقابل ایران خیلی خیلی کمه که گروهک ها به سمت ایران موشک شلیک کنن و به نظر من ترامپ برای بار دوم انتخاب نخواهد شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

The" terrorists in three piece suit" poster at the location of terror. Smart poster indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

اقایون در محاسباتشون اصلا فکر اعصاب و روان ملت نیستن.‌‌‌ ملت باید مثل گوسفند بی غیرت و بدون مطالبه باشن.

این از وضعیت نسیه میزبانی فوتبال‌‌

‌قبل افزایش قیمت بنزین به مردم بگن هیچ افزایش قیمتی نخواهد بود

امروز سردار سپاه جناب وحیدی دوباره محکم میگه هفتاد نفر در حمله موشکی کشته شدن. شما که اینقد دقیق موشک زدین حتما فیلم برداری هوایی و حتی زمینی هم کردین مثل موارد قبلی. خوب یه بخاری نشون بدین. فیلمشو پخش کنین یا دیگه حرفشو نزنین. خودتونو بیشتر کوچیک نکنین

مساله جدید میزبانی فوتباله
اگه حوثی ها دو تا ورزشگاه یا حتی یه فرودگاه سعودی رو نوازش کنن تعادل حداقل برقرار میشه یا حتی برخی مشکلات حل میشه.

کسی که تو کشورش سرمایه گذاری خارجی و میلیاردها دلار ثروت داره باید بیشتر نگران جنگ باشه

ایران چیز زیادی نداره که از زیر ساختهاش بترسه
بگذارین همه تو منطقه برسن به صفر صفر صفر. برنده این حالت ایرانه

اونها باید بترسن

بابا ماشالا به این همه ظرفیت تحقیر پذیری و صبر استراتژیک

اقایون میدونن مساله میزبانی فوتبال میتونه در حد گرون کردن بنزین مهم و تنشزا بشه. تظاهرات های بعدی چه بسا فوتبالی باشه. مردم با یه جواب استراتژیک هم راضی میشن به خدا جوری که اونها هم نتونن میزبان بشن. میزبانی نخواستیم

اینها رو مینویسم تا شاید یکی از این مسوولان بخونن به غیرت بیان

مردم ایران ظرفیت تحقیر پذیری کمی دارن. اگر قرار بود تحقیر بشن که شاه بود

از گه بخار بلند شد و از اینها نشد. بترسین از روزی که مردم ازتون نا امید شن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*American, zionist annihilation of rich Mena countries:* [civil war, direct war, proxy war, divide and rule, arm race, sanctions, dictatorship, etc...]



https://www.instagram.com/tv/B45WDhsn-PC/?igshid=1a3epgltyiq9i


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220716430112493569

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Messerschmitt

A New Film Investigates How the CIA and MI6 Destroyed Iranian Democracy: https://hyperallergic.com/538348/coup-53-iran-documentary/






https://coup53.com/


----------



## PeeD

Commander of the IRGC today said threatened that U.S generals will be killed and a U.S.A.F VIP aircraft crashes in Afghanistan...

Those aircraft may crash due to technical failure but they are not threatened by MANPADs during transit.
Only Iran has a alleged man portable SAM system that could have downed that high flying Bombardier...

So... everyone do their own 2 + 2 = 4

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Blue In Green

PeeD said:


> Commander of the IRGC today said threatened that U.S generals will be killed and a U.S.A.F VIP aircraft crashes in Afghanistan...
> 
> Those aircraft may crash due to technical failure but they are not threatened by MANPADs during transit.
> Only Iran has a alleged man portable SAM system that could have downed that high flying Bombardier...
> 
> So... everyone do their own 2 + 2 = 4




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221775610466439169


----------



## Draco.IMF

PeeD said:


> Only Iran has a alleged man portable SAM system that could have downed that high flying Bombardier...



@PeeD , which kind of portable iranian made MANPAD system we talking about, the same kind Houthis used downing an saudi Apache some weeks ago? (~ 10-15km range missile system)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arashkamangir

More detail has come out it appears this was a communication link/relay/node plane and not a VIP transport.

https://theaviationist.com/2020/01/...cations-node-aircraft-crashes-in-afghanistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

گویا یک هلیکوپتر هم در پی خطای فنی سقوط کرده. روز بدی بوده امروز


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221807904866603008
ترامپ خیلی دمدمی مزاجه و گریزانه از جنگهای طولانی. نهایتش یه جنگ کوتاه میخواد.حتی به قیمت حمله هسته ای به دشمنش. جنگ باید کوتاه باشه یا اصلا نباشه.

اون خیلی تحمل تلفات نداره و هر لحظه ممکنه از کل عراق و سوریه و افغانستان کلا بیرون بکشه. برای ترامپ خاور میانه یه بیابون مملو از میمون های عقب افتادست و امریکا دیگه خیلی به نفتش نیاز نداره

امروز میت رامنی خواستار شهادت بولتون علیه ترامپ شده. این شهادت تا حدی انتقام گونه و دردناکه. واقعا خیلی وقت نداره به علت نقصهای فنی هواپیما و هلیکوپتر در افغانستان فکر کنه

پس از ارایه معامله قرن دست ترامپ خیلی باز خواهد بود تا یواش یواش یا حتی سریع از دو سه تا کشور خارج بشه. نگرانیش جمهوری خواهای کنارش اند که به حمایتشون در جریان استیضاح و انتخابات خیلی نیاز داره.

مردم امریکا با خروج ترامپ خیلیی موافق خواهند بود و این براش برگ برنده است


----------



## PeeD

The aircraft would only fly at over 10km altitude after starting and certainly while flying over enemy territory of the Taliban.
Weather or mountains are no issue at those altitudes.

Those aircraft are very reliable with two even more reliable engines that would of course allow safe landing with just one working.

Crash landing in a Taliban held region means either a massive system failure and a condition in which it was not possible to even glide into non Taliban held territory.

Taliban has no weapon able to shot down such a high flying aircraft.
There officially exists no weapon able to shot down such a high flying aircraft and be operated by a guerrilla force the Taliban is.
Unofficially such weapons exist and that Iranian ones captured on their way to Yemen are one example.
However in such cloudy weather conditions it would need to be something else, maybe a related variant.

Lets see if such cases happen more often in the future...

Americans are aware of it. First only Houthi ground launched R-27T were believed to be responsible for the drone shoot downs there.
But as Trump said "they (Iranians) shot down 3 of our drones", one RQ-4 and one MQ-9 are the known ones.

Iran will probably never admit that such a weapon exists since it is primarily for secret operations where no friendly IADS exists.

So if this was a shot down, Americans could easily declare it as a crash, because it was shot down by a weapon that officially does not exists. The red line of american lifes had already been crossed by Iran with the Ain Al-Assed attack, even if miraculously no one was killed there.

At the end let me be clear: It could be both, simple crash or shot down, I have no reason to be certain about it at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raghfarm007

The yanks have terrorised Afghanestan for 17 years, and no plane was ever shot down/crashed like this..... then they cross the line with Iran, and within weeks this happens.... you´ll excuse me if I dont believe in coincidences....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raghfarm007

What Iranians in the UK really think of quality of life in Iran compared to the west: (from Manoto zionist paid tv)

https://www.aparat.com/v/m1AUy/صحبت&zwnj;های_جالب_در_شبکه_من_و_تو_در_مورد_مهاجرت!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

It hasn't been verified yet but I'll post it anyways, maybe you guys can riff on it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221959361884499968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

BlueInGreen2 said:


> It hasn't been verified yet but I'll post it anyways, maybe you guys can riff on it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221959361884499968


he was in charge of killing bin laden, Imad mughaniya, and soleimani if the iranians did kill him then thats means they are sending message that you killed our shadow commander we killed your dark CIA prince.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

dani92 said:


> he was in charge of killing bin laden, Imad mughaniya, and soleimani if the iranians did kill him then thats means they are sending message that you killed our shadow commander we killed your dark CIA prince.



Although the jury's still out on this, If true then this would be an appropriate response to the murder of Soleimani and many others who died in the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Although the jury's still out on this, If true then this would be an appropriate response to the murder of Soleimani and many others who died in the attack.


what's your perspective as an american?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

dani92 said:


> what's your perspective as an american?



I won't beat around the bushes, I'm an American son born in the United States to two Iranian immigrants. My own thoughts on the matter are mixed but my overall thoughts on U.S. imperial influence over the states of Iraq, Afghanistan, parts of Syria as well as overall empire building etc...has always been one of great dismay and anger. Just trade and commerce should be the primary mechanism a nations uses to achieve wealth in the 21st century, not this wannabe old style colonialism that is becoming increasingly un-tenable.

I sincerely don't think a single American life should be shed for the direct benefit of the Zionist state of Israel and the incompetent Wahabbis of Saudi Arabia amongst others constantly bitching the United States for protection since many of them couldn't fight worth a shit. Especially not for god-damn oil...

Trump's decision, guided by the hand of Israel and Co. to murder Soleimani who was on an official diplomatic mission to decrease tensions between hostile nations (Iran-Saudi Arabia) was downright treacherous. Any and all U.S. military deaths that come from said murder are justified and warranted. U.S. shouldn't be in the region but now our troops are going to be constantly under the knife all because that Orange buffoon idiot in Chief couldn't keep it in his pants. More over Dani, I'm convinced this administration has real hatred for Iranians, and I'm being serious about this. Trumps actions are over the top and don't come off as being strategic or intellectual in nature. He is simply hurting/killing Iranians because he thinks it will get him somewhere and my own opinion is that he likes it, he likes to see Iranians suffering. My only real hope is that Iran does indeed carry out on its threats to increase U.S. casualties the region over. If Michael D'Andrea was indeed killed (which I do doubt btw) then it signals that the Iranians *REALLY *aren't kidding here. But therein lies the issue Dani. America is full of brainwashed jingoistic arrogantly ignorant know nothings who've drunken the Pentagon PR kool-aid that America is 'good' and never does anything wrong. It's hard to get such dogmatically fervent people to see the world differently, through a perspective that of which shows America not as the 'hero' but as a tool for furthering the American empire so to speak.

I've said this in private to my close Iranian friends as well as my close American friends. That is, I'm not under the impression that Iran is scared of a war with the U.S. and that Iran is more than ready/willing to go the distance come hell or high water. Diplomacy is preferable sure, but the Trump administration wants to strong arm and kill its way to victory. So too that I say simply, you reap what you sow....

P.S.: I hope Iraq boots the Americans and makes an arrangement with Iran that allows for true Iraqi independence. Iran and Iraq should stay friends, increase trade and cultural exchange, it's only natural. Also if the Americans don't leave Iraq then do whatever you think is needed. America only understands power it seems....Sad but true.

Another aside about the downed aircraft in Afghanistan, quoting someone directly from MoonOf Alabama:

_It beggars belief that the CIA would put D'Andrea on a BACN operations flight. The E-11A typically loiters over the service area by flying in circles tens of thousands of feet above shoulder-fired SAM range for several hours. It can collect electronic intelligence, but there is no reason for someone to sit in the back of the aircraft to 'listen'. Everything the E-11 hears is relayed back to a command center. An air conditioned command center with soda and snacks and bathrooms. That's where any CIA types would be listening if they were at all. People like D'Andrea don't do mundane chores like that - they get summary reports and clips of recordings provided by peon analysts.

The wreckage of the E-11 only shows engine damage on the starboard (right) engine from inside the engine - about where the turbine's compressor section is located. Turbine blade failure would look like that, but I have no idea if that was the cause of the crash or a result of the impact and debris. The exhaust cowling is not attached, but one video shows it in fairly good condition a few hundred feet earlier in the skid marks (= not blown off by a MANPADS at altitude). The other engine appears relatively undamaged except for the underside cowling probably opened during the initial impact.

None of that engine damage is typical of IR-homing MANPADS seeking on the hot exhaust side of a turbine engine.

There's a little air scoop (red?) opened on the right-side tail section that I think might be the E-11's Auxiliary Power Unit (APU - a small turbine generator). The APU is automatically activated a secondary power source if either engine's generator goes out. The APU intake air scoop opens whenever it runs. It could be further indication of and engine failure or some other kind of electrical problem related to the crash.

The Taliban certainly don't have any secret mobile SAM launchers or radars. We'll probably never know why the aircraft really came down, but 'technical difficulties' (= catastrophic engine failure) is at least a possibility here. At least as much of a possibility, I would argue, as the Taliban acquiring MANPADS from anyone._

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

صدام حرامزاده ی یه یهودی


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## dani92

Aramagedon said:


> صدام حرامزاده ی یه یهودی
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


He kept everything in check but his arrogance destroyed him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

dani92 said:


> He kept everything in check but his arrogance destroyed him.


One of his crimes out of the his countless crimes is he murdered 5000+ Iraqi civilians including hundreds children in a single day by green light and chemical weapons that American with Saudi money gave to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> One of his crimes out of the his countless crimes is he murdered 5000+ Iraqi civilians including hundreds children in a single day by green light and chemical weapons that American with Saudi money gave to him.


USA may gave him green light for that and protected him in UN after the incident but Europe is the real responsible party for the weapons used that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sineva

BlueInGreen2 said:


> I won't beat around the bushes, I'm an American son born in the United States to two Iranian immigrants. My own thoughts on the matter are mixed but my overall thoughts on U.S. imperial influence over the states of Iraq, Afghanistan, parts of Syria as well as overall empire building etc...has always been one of great dismay and anger. Just trade and commerce should be the primary mechanism a nations uses to achieve wealth in the 21st century, not this wannabe old style colonialism that is becoming increasingly un-tenable.
> 
> I sincerely don't think a single American life should be shed for the direct benefit of the Zionist state of Israel and the incompetent Wahabbis of Saudi Arabia amongst others constantly bitching the United States for protection since many of them couldn't fight worth a shit. Especially not for god-damn oil...
> 
> Trump's decision, guided by the hand of Israel and Co. to murder Soleimani who was on an official diplomatic mission to decrease tensions between hostile nations (Iran-Saudi Arabia) was downright treacherous. Any and all U.S. military deaths that come from said murder are justified and warranted. U.S. shouldn't be in the region but now our troops are going to be constantly under the knife all because that Orange buffoon idiot in Chief couldn't keep it in his pants. More over Dani, I'm convinced this administration has real hatred for Iranians, and I'm being serious about this. Trumps actions are over the top and don't come off as being strategic or intellectual in nature. He is simply hurting/killing Iranians because he thinks it will get him somewhere and my own opinion is that he likes it, he likes to see Iranians suffering. My only real hope is that Iran does indeed carry out on its threats to increase U.S. casualties the region over. If Michael D'Andrea was indeed killed (which I do doubt btw) then it signals that the Iranians *REALLY *aren't kidding here. But therein lies the issue Dani. America is full of brainwashed jingoistic arrogantly ignorant know nothings who've drunken the Pentagon PR kool-aid that America is 'good' and never does anything wrong. It's hard to get such dogmatically fervent people to see the world differently, through a perspective that of which shows America not as the 'hero' but as a tool for furthering the American empire so to speak.
> 
> I've said this in private to my close Iranian friends as well as my close American friends. That is, I'm not under the impression that Iran is scared of a war with the U.S. and that Iran is more than ready/willing to go the distance come hell or high water. Diplomacy is preferable sure, but the Trump administration wants to strong arm and kill its way to victory. So too that I say simply, you reap what you sow....
> 
> P.S.: I hope Iraq boots the Americans and makes an arrangement with Iran that allows for true Iraqi independence. Iran and Iraq should stay friends, increase trade and cultural exchange, it's only natural. Also if the Americans don't leave Iraq then do whatever you think is needed. America only understands power it seems....Sad but true.
> 
> Another aside about the downed aircraft in Afghanistan, quoting someone directly from MoonOf Alabama:
> 
> _It beggars belief that the CIA would put D'Andrea on a BACN operations flight. The E-11A typically loiters over the service area by flying in circles tens of thousands of feet above shoulder-fired SAM range for several hours. It can collect electronic intelligence, but there is no reason for someone to sit in the back of the aircraft to 'listen'. Everything the E-11 hears is relayed back to a command center. An air conditioned command center with soda and snacks and bathrooms. That's where any CIA types would be listening if they were at all. People like D'Andrea don't do mundane chores like that - they get summary reports and clips of recordings provided by peon analysts.
> 
> The wreckage of the E-11 only shows engine damage on the starboard (right) engine from inside the engine - about where the turbine's compressor section is located. Turbine blade failure would look like that, but I have no idea if that was the cause of the crash or a result of the impact and debris. The exhaust cowling is not attached, but one video shows it in fairly good condition a few hundred feet earlier in the skid marks (= not blown off by a MANPADS at altitude). The other engine appears relatively undamaged except for the underside cowling probably opened during the initial impact.
> 
> None of that engine damage is typical of IR-homing MANPADS seeking on the hot exhaust side of a turbine engine.
> 
> There's a little air scoop (red?) opened on the right-side tail section that I think might be the E-11's Auxiliary Power Unit (APU - a small turbine generator). The APU is automatically activated a secondary power source if either engine's generator goes out. The APU intake air scoop opens whenever it runs. It could be further indication of and engine failure or some other kind of electrical problem related to the crash.
> 
> The Taliban certainly don't have any secret mobile SAM launchers or radars. We'll probably never know why the aircraft really came down, but 'technical difficulties' (= catastrophic engine failure) is at least a possibility here. At least as much of a possibility, I would argue, as the Taliban acquiring MANPADS from anyone._


Well said sir,very well said.


----------



## Shawnee

Middle East:

Iran loses a plane and Iranian air space becomes partly abandoned.

Day 2: Random news about planes being shot down or hit in the hangar for two days. Report of total of 6 planes and helicopters. All reports shady!!

Day 3: Europe restarts flights over Iranian air space. The legendary super duper INSTEX becomes operational.

Day 4: less or no random news about plane crash/failure.

Today UK warns about Iran’s trespassing new world order boundaries and says Iran will face consequences.


Gulf area:
Part 1. Multiple small fishing boats/ships burn in Iran. No mentioned cause.

Part 2. Fire and blast in a large Norwegian tanker. Report of prior tankers having technical issues in the past few days (likely prior to the fishing boats’ fire). The prior reports were kept secret prior to that.


----------



## Sineva

This is good to see,but there is a part that I`ve high-lighted that I dont like the sound of,providing any data to the us treasury about iranian companies sounds like a very bad move.
_https://www.bourseandbazaar.com/art...manitarian-trade-launches-after-lengthy-delay

https://www.bourseandbazaar.com/art...manitarian-trade-launches-after-lengthy-delay
This press release was issued by the Embassy of Switzerland in Iran._
This is good to see,but there is a part that I`ve high-lighted that I dont like the sound of,providing any data to the us treasury about iranian companies sounds like a very bad move
The Swiss Humanitarian Trade Arrangement (SHTA), a payment mechanism to enable humanitarian goods to be delivered to Iran, is about to be implemented. On 27 January, an initial payment for the shipment of medicines to Iran was approved in the form of a trial run. 

The aim of the Swiss Humanitarian Trade Arrangement (SHTA) is to ensure that exporters and trading companies in the food, pharmaceutical and medical sectors based in Switzerland have a secure payment channel with a Swiss bank through which payments for their exports to Iran are guaranteed. In this way, Switzerland is helping to supply the Iranian population with agricultural commodities, food, medicines and medical equipment. This is in keeping with Switzerland’s humanitarian tradition. 

The SHTA was developed by Switzerland in close cooperation with the relevant authorities in the USA and Iran, as well as with selected Swiss banks and companies. Under the SHTA, the US Department of the Treasury will provide the banks involved with the necessary assurances that the financial transactions can be processed in accordance with US legislation. 

*In return, exporters and banks participating in the SHTA will provide SECO with detailed information about their business activities and business partners in Iran, and the transactions they carry out. SECO will verify this information and, in cooperation with the US Treasury Department, ensure that increased due diligence has been exercised in respect of the transactions carried out. To this end, SECO will also make the information received from the banks and exporters available to the US Treasury Department. *

Negotiations on the SHTA are nearing completion. SECO, together with the FDFA and the State Secretariat for International Financial Matters SIF, has been working intensively since the end of 2018 to implement such a humanitarian payment mechanism. The Federal Council approved the implementation of the SHTA in principle on 20 January 2020. 

As a pilot transaction, an initial payment for the shipment of medicines to Iran by a Swiss pharmaceutical company was authorized on 27 January. The shipment consists of cancer drugs and drugs required for organ transplants. The medicines are valued at approximately EUR 2.3 million. As the SHTA is not yet in force, the US Treasury has given the necessary assurances to the Swiss bank involved for this specific transaction.

Since the US withdrew from the nuclear agreement with Iran in May 2018 and reintroduced unilateral US sanctions, it has become increasingly difficult for Swiss exporters to supply humanitarian goods to Iran, although such shipments are in principle not subject to US sanctions. Due to the legal risks associated with US sanctions, hardly any financial institutions are willing to make payments in connection with Iran. The few remaining payment channels are expensive, complex and not very reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

watch the video.. specially halfway towards the end of it..Houthis are now so organised and move like an actual army in such a huge operation... Well done to Iran for training, arming and organizing them ..This is what is coming in the next few years for any one who stand up against the will of the "little people". House of saude must be trembling!..Nathan yaboo...watch and take note at what is coming at you when you are done celebrating the "deal of the century".

*HOUTHIS RELEASE VIDEOS REVEALING SAUDI-BACKED FORCES CATASTROPHIC LOSSES.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223751456802537472

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

The republic is about to create another PR disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Cthulhu said:


> The republic is about to create another PR disaster.



What's happening bro? you mean the space launch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*India more than doubles budget for Iran port development: Report*
Sunday, 02 February 2020 2:36 PM [ Last Update: Sunday, 02 February 2020 2:42 PM ]






Iranian flags flutter during an inauguration ceremony for new equipment and infrastructure on February 25, 2019 at Chabahar port located on the Sea of Oman. (AFP photo)
India’s finance ministry has announced that budget earmarked for the country’s development work at an Iranian ocean port would double in 2020-2021 to reach nearly $14 million.

Reports in the Indian media on Sunday suggested that the budget announced by Finance Minister Nirmala Sitharaman a day earlier had allocated Rs100 crore (one billion rupees) to the country’s foreign ministry for the purpose of development of Chabahar port in southeastern Iran.

The fund is more than double the amount allocated in the 2019-2020 budget which was Rs45 crore or $6.3 million, said the reports, adding that the increase in the funds had been facilitated by a recent agreement between India and the US, the country which maintains a harsh regime of sanctions against Iran.

India seeks to develop Chabahar, located on the Sea of Oman, to have an alternative trade route to the landlocked Afghanistan and further to the Central Asia region via bypassing its rival and neighbor Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

*WOW!!*
*A WHOLE 14 MILLION!!*,chump must be feeling very generous indeed to his new hindu fascist....er.."nationalist" friends.At this rate they should have it all finished within the next....oh,..twenty...,no thirty plus years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Turkey getting more involved in Syria. Yet, I think she will sort everything out with Russia in the end. 
Turkey says they killed 60 SAA soldiers in retaliation. 
انگار پروژه کشته سازی و کشته نپنداری برای بقیه جهت حفظ ابرو مال همه است
‌ابرو باید حفظ بشه
یه ترک بشه معادل ده تا سوری
حتی در خیال

فرانسه گفته بازداشت یک فرانسوی در ایران غیر قابل تحمله. راستش چن ماه بود قابل تحمل بود و چیزی که غیر قابل تحملش کرد گم شدن سه فرانسوی بود در عراق دو هفته پیش.

امروز دانمارک چن نفر از اعضای جنبش عربی خوزستان را به اتهام جاسوسی برای عربستان دستگیر میکنه.

قطعات پازل کنار همن برای کاهش سطح تشنج در منطقه و ازادی فرانسوی ها

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Shawnee said:


> Turkey getting more involved in Syria. Yet, I think she will sort everything out with Russia in the end.
> Turkey says they killed 60 SAA soldiers in retaliation.
> انگار پروژه کشته سازی و کشته نپنداری برای بقیه جهت حفظ ابرو مال همه است
> ‌ابرو باید حفظ بشه
> یه ترک بشه معادل ده تا سوری
> حتی در خیال
> 
> فرانسه گفته بازداشت یک فرانسوی در ایران غیر قابل تحمله. راستش چن ماه بود قابل تحمل بود و چیزی که غیر قابل تحملش کرد گم شدن سه فرانسوی بود در عراق دو هفته پیش.
> 
> امروز دانمارک چن نفر از اعضای جنبش عربی خوزستان را به اتهام جاسوسی برای عربستان دستگیر میکنه.
> 
> قطعات پازل کنار همن برای کاهش سطح تشنج در منطقه و ازادی فرانسوی ها



Fake news. 8 Turkish soldiers killed and there has been no retaliation from Turkey. No Syrian soldiers have been killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224384742394617856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Philosopher. said:


> What's happening bro? you mean the space launch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Bible scholar predicts Iran will destroy Israel in 2020!
Controversial 'Bible codes' rabbi predicts Iran to attack Israel this yea - The Jerusalem Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Romans introduced Barbary lion into England. by the way Britain included India and many part of Africa there certainly was lion in those area



mohsen said:


> Bible scholar predicts Iran will destroy Israel in 2020!
> Controversial 'Bible codes' rabbi predicts Iran to attack Israel this yea - The Jerusalem Post


you well knew how accurate and reliable these bible scholars are ,I rather trust the counter in Palestine square than these so called scholars.
by the way I believe Israel will fall from inside as it is based on an ideology that is wrong in so many levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> Romans introduced Barbary lion into England. by the way Britain included India and many part of Africa there certainly was lion in those area


Yet there are no lions in england and english have stolen this symbol from other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224656236563632137

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224727020128485376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224738258287910912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225016267498717184

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DoubleYouSee

all the bad economic hardship and difficulties just arise in Iran and whole world except Iranian are living in paradise:
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...-month-killing-soleimani-200203153236967.html


----------



## aryobarzan

Highway of death in Yemen for Saudi forces and their mercenaries..Iranian ATGMs in the hands of Houthis doing a great job..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Stryker1982

How they absolutely wrecked that column

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

Iran Guards to disclose new information about U.S. base attack: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...tion-about-u-s-base-attack-isna-idUSKBN2010QY

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mithridates

aryobarzan said:


> Highway of death in Yemen for Saudi forces and their mercenaries..Iranian ATGMs in the hands of Houthis doing a great job..
> 
> View attachment 603925
> View attachment 603926


reminds me of operation mersad. BTW it's really naive to ride in a valley and hope that enemy do not ambush it. that is why scouts exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> Highway of death in Yemen for Saudi forces and their mercenaries..Iranian ATGMs in the hands of Houthis doing a great job..
> 
> View attachment 603925
> View attachment 603926


It almost looks like the early days of soviet operations in afghanistan.I`d hate to guess just how much equipment the gulfies have lost in yemen over the past few years,it must be enormous and they dont appear to have learnt any lessons either,I mean by comparison at least the saa finally started to learn some lessons eventually,tho I suspect that iran and russia played a major role there,tho I do remember reading that for the first part of the war the saa just werent interested in following any advice.......with predictably catastrophic results.Now if the saa was that bad then one can only wonder what the gulfies would be like by comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226064539483025418


----------



## sha ah

This video shows the Houthi's storming Sulb mountain west of Marib in Operation Solid Structure

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mithridates

do not watch this if you feel inflated and close to your family.


----------



## Mithridates

flash back to almost every Iranian childhood:













































and finally, an event in every friday that made us all to think about after life and hell and made us all to pray just after it to avoid hell:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

Mithridates said:


> flash back to almost every Iranian childhood:
> View attachment 604246
> 
> View attachment 604247
> 
> View attachment 604248
> 
> View attachment 604249
> 
> View attachment 604250
> 
> View attachment 604251
> 
> View attachment 604252
> 
> View attachment 604253
> 
> View attachment 604254
> 
> View attachment 604255
> 
> View attachment 604256
> 
> 
> and finally, an event in every friday that made us all to think about after life and hell and made us all to pray just after it to avoid hell:
> View attachment 604257



my favorite is having dinner in hayaat!

دوستان
روند پرتاب ماهواره کند تر انتظاراته و اینجوری تا ده سال اینده خبری از ماهواره ژئو نیست. سرعت کار از کسانی که برای اولین بار پرتابها رو در شوروی و امریکا انجام دادن داره کمتر میشه چه برسه بخوان به پیشگامان فضا برسن. ‌‌

جالبه که در موشکهای زمین به زمین و زمین به هوا وضعیت خوبه

گویا خیلی وقته همکاری هاشون با کره شمالی ادامه نداره چون تولیدات و کارهاشون خیلی فرق داره اخیرا

کره شمالی سریع چند ازمایش موفق داشت معلوم نیس شاید به کمک چین بوده!

روزی که سفیر پرتاب شد هنوز یادمه
امریکایی ها گفتن ایران ده سال فاصله داره تا ماهوره عملیاتی 
یازده سال شده و اظهار نظر اونها درست بوده

بیشتر شبیه هند میمونه مدل پیشرفت ایران
پانزده سال تا میوه دهی

مثل پروژه اذرخش-کوثر و نهنگ-بعثت سالهای متمادی برای یه پروژه کاملا ایرانی

در این مسایل حساس تمام کنترلر ها و ایسی ها باید ایرانی باشن که دست کاری توش نباشه. ایران اغلب کنترلر های المانی و غیر المانی رو ساخته.
زیر بنا ها دارن کامل ایرانی میشن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

سلام بچه ها...ببخشید که دارم پیاممو فارسی میزارم.....ولی به نظرم اینجا آدمای انگلیسی زبان به درد نخورزیاد هستن که اگه بخوام خبری رو بدم سریع بحث رو می برن تو حاشیه....


من یه دوست ارتشی دارم که یکی از خلبانای کبراهای هوانیروزه.....دیروز باهاش صحبت می کردم.....کلی خبر بهم داد.....اول این که ایران یه موشک بالگرد پرتاب چینی رو کپی کرده که ۱۲کیلومتر برد داره....گفت هم توروز توانایی شلیک داره و هم تو شب....جالب اینجاست که می گفت پرتاب شبش دقیقتر هم بود....می گفت این توانایی هست که کمتر بالگردی تو دنیا داره......ضمنا یه صحبتی هم کرد از موتورپر قدرت بالگرد بل-۲۱۴ که می گفت داره کپی سازی میشه توسط یه شرکت دانش بنیان که حدود ۷۰٪پیشرفت داره....جالب بود که با آب و تاب می گفت قراره یه بالگرد خوب که ترکیب بل و کبرا هست طراحی بشه....می گفت قدرت هر دوموتور بالگرد کبرا از بل ضعیف تره و اگه ایران اینا بسازه یه دستاورد بزرگه که حتی از توانایی ساختنه موتور اوج هم بالاتره......جالب بود راجع به عین الاسد هم نظرات جالبی داشت........کلا خیلی خیلی خبراش خوب بود......و اینش برام جالب تره که کلا خودش یه آدم سکولاره و خیلی هم منتقد بعضی از سییت های نظامه......ولی واقعا اخبار خوب و مسرت بخشی بود........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

DoubleYouSee said:


> سلام بچه ها...ببخشید که دارم پیاممو فارسی میزارم.....ولی به نظرم اینجا آدمای انگلیسی زبان به درد نخورزیاد هستن که اگه بخوام خبری رو بدم سریع بحث رو می برن تو حاشیه....
> 
> 
> من یه دوست ارتشی دارم که یکی از خلبانای کبراهای هوانیروزه.....دیروز باهاش صحبت می کردم.....کلی خبر بهم داد.....اول این که ایران یه موشک بالگرد پرتاب چینی رو کپی کرده که ۱۲کیلومتر برد داره....گفت هم توروز توانایی شلیک داره و هم تو شب....جالب اینجاست که می گفت پرتاب شبش دقیقتر هم بود....می گفت این توانایی هست که کمتر بالگردی تو دنیا داره......ضمنا یه صحبتی هم کرد از موتورپر قدرت بالگرد بل-۲۱۴ که می گفت داره کپی سازی میشه توسط یه شرکت دانش بنیان که حدود ۷۰٪پیشرفت داره....جالب بود که با آب و تاب می گفت قراره یه بالگرد خوب که ترکیب بل و کبرا هست طراحی بشه....می گفت قدرت هر دوموتور بالگرد کبرا از بل ضعیف تره و اگه ایران اینا بسازه یه دستاورد بزرگه که حتی از توانایی ساختنه موتور اوج هم بالاتره......جالب بود راجع به عین الاسد هم نظرات جالبی داشت........کلا خیلی خیلی خبراش خوب بود......و اینش برام جالب تره که کلا خودش یه آدم سکولاره و خیلی هم منتقد بعضی از سییت های نظامه......ولی واقعا اخبار خوب و مسرت بخشی بود........


Damet garm neveshti! Motmaene ke helicoptere copie model chinie? Manzooresh Shahed 216 nist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Turkish column annihilated by airstrikes in Syria after trying to penetrate Syrian lines

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226919276059205633

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Sina-1 said:


> Damet garm neveshti! Motmaene ke helicoptere copie model chinie? Manzooresh Shahed 216 nist?


نه موشک کپیه چینیه......می گفت تو تسلیحات مشکل نداریم......زیر سامانه های بالگرد هم تا حدود زیادی درست شده ولی موتورش ۷۰٪ پیشرفت داره.....می گفت هر از چند گاهی از شرکتای دانش بنیان جلساتی دارن که فقط می پرسن شما چی می خواین.....جالب بود که می گفت خوب هم پول میگیرن(برخلاف اون چیزی که من فکر می کردم)خودش خیلی به این پروژه ها امید وار بود.....و می گفت بعضی چیزها هم اصن اعلام نمیشه......کلا اخبار حالبی گفت..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

DoubleYouSee said:


> نه موشک کپیه چینیه......می گفت تو تسلیحات مشکل نداریم......زیر سامانه های بالگرد هم تا حدود زیادی درست شده ولی موتورش ۷۰٪ پیشرفت داره.....می گفت هر از چند گاهی از شرکتای دانش بنیان جلساتی دارن که فقط می پرسن شما چی می خواین.....جالب بود که می گفت خوب هم پول میگیرن(برخلاف اون چیزی که من فکر می کردم)خودش خیلی به این پروژه ها امید وار بود.....و می گفت بعضی چیزها هم اصن اعلام نمیشه......کلا اخبار حالبی گفت..........


Ok gereftam! Motore turbine kheili kare sakhto pichidejie. Vaght bare valli inshallah oonam be natije miresand!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

DoubleYouSee said:


> سلام بچه ها...ببخشید که دارم پیاممو فارسی میزارم.....ولی به نظرم اینجا آدمای انگلیسی زبان به درد نخورزیاد هستن که اگه بخوام خبری رو بدم سریع بحث رو می برن تو حاشیه....
> 
> 
> من یه دوست ارتشی دارم که یکی از خلبانای کبراهای هوانیروزه.....دیروز باهاش صحبت می کردم.....کلی خبر بهم داد.....اول این که ایران یه موشک بالگرد پرتاب چینی رو کپی کرده که ۱۲کیلومتر برد داره....گفت هم توروز توانایی شلیک داره و هم تو شب....جالب اینجاست که می گفت پرتاب شبش دقیقتر هم بود....می گفت این توانایی هست که کمتر بالگردی تو دنیا داره......ضمنا یه صحبتی هم کرد از موتورپر قدرت بالگرد بل-۲۱۴ که می گفت داره کپی سازی میشه توسط یه شرکت دانش بنیان که حدود ۷۰٪پیشرفت داره....جالب بود که با آب و تاب می گفت قراره یه بالگرد خوب که ترکیب بل و کبرا هست طراحی بشه....می گفت قدرت هر دوموتور بالگرد کبرا از بل ضعیف تره و اگه ایران اینا بسازه یه دستاورد بزرگه که حتی از توانایی ساختنه موتور اوج هم بالاتره......جالب بود راجع به عین الاسد هم نظرات جالبی داشت........کلا خیلی خیلی خبراش خوب بود......و اینش برام جالب تره که کلا خودش یه آدم سکولاره و خیلی هم منتقد بعضی از سییت های نظامه......ولی واقعا اخبار خوب و مسرت بخشی بود........


طبیعیه موشک های تصویرساز حرارتی تو شب که محیط سرده بهتر کار می کنن. ایشالا که موتور توربوشفت هم کپی کنن واسه اینده نیروی هوایی خیلی مهمه. معلوم بود بعد این که ایران اوج رو ساخت قادر خوهد بود تا توربوشفت طراحی بکنه.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Mithridates said:


> طبیعیه موشک های تصویرساز حرارتی تو شب که محیط سرده بهتر کار می کنن. ایشالا که موتور توربوشفت هم کپی کنن واسه اینده نیروی هوایی خیلی مهمه. معلوم بود بعد این که ایران اوج رو ساخت قادر خوهد بود تا توربوشفت طراحی بکنه.


میدونی چی برام جالب بود.....این که این آدم خودش کلا آدم منتقدیه و نظراتش سطخی نیست.......با یه هیجانی از پروژه ها تعریف می کرد که آدم ذوق زده می شد....کلا خیلی با حال بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

For once Babak Taghvaee posts something that isn't complete balony 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226943311849689093

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

http://s7.picofile.com/file/8387794826/5.pdf.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

Anyone know what happened to that "Iranian defence power" instagram page? They used to post a lot of good information and pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher. said:


> Anyone know what happened to that "Iranian defence power" instagram page? They used to post a lot of good information and pictures.


instagram blocked it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> instagram blocked it.



Useless instagram!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Philosopher. said:


> Anyone know what happened to that "Iranian defence power" instagram page? They used to post a lot of good information and pictures.


Iranian defence power-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

skyshadow said:


> Iranian defence power-2



I can't find it.


----------



## Philosopher

I quoted you here cause its a better place to discuss.



Ansu fati said:


> Then why today iranian regime denies being persian why PAHLAVI WHO WAS A TURK CALLED HIMSELF SHAH OF IRAN NOT SHAH OF PERSIA



Pick up a history pick and educate yourself. Iranians have called their country Iran since the Sassanid era.



> SINCE AT LEAST 15th CENTURY TURKISH DYNASTIES RULED PERSIA(IRAN)



Vast majority of these "Turkish" people were in fact genetically Iranic. Languge does not determine ones genetic. I speak English, it does not make me Anglo-Saxon. Furthermore, these "Turkish" dynasties had actually killed countless Turks.



Ansu fati said:


> I waited for such reply hahahahah
> Look before safavid-turks came to power iranians were worthless pagans thanks to TURKS they are now monotheistic believers



Isn't majority of Turkish culture influenced heavily from Persian culture anyway? Your comment is basically the opposite of what actually happened.
Furthermore, as for Iranians being pagan, you do realise the state religion of Iran i.e Zoroastrians was a monotheistic faith, right?

Read this and become more informed (you could do with it)

*The obscure religion that shaped the West*

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170406-this-obscure-religion-shaped-the-west

The Persian culture was far above and beyond anything you lot had. Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Philosopher. said:


> Furthermore, as for Iranians being pagan, you do realise the state religion of Iran i.e Zoroastrians was a monotheistic faith, right?


he don't knew that Iran is birth place of monotheism and even jews after Iranian embraced monotheistic beliefs, you knew till the time of King Josiah the jews were worshiping other Gods like Asherah, Baal, Bethel & Dan beside Yahweh and that happened 630bc
Zoroaster was living 1500bc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ansu fati

It’s pointless for me alone to argue against all iranians or pro iranian members here
Someone was talking shit about turkish history i replied to him in same kind can’t find our “conversation” right now
No one here denies that persians influenced turks but no one should deny rich history of turkish states that were formed in central asia south asia and middle east
And i say this proudly again
If turkish dynasties didn’t put religion first i can guarantee now we would all had one super state living together from europe(viena) to
kazakhstan
I was wrong about zorothristian but anyway according to QURAN/ISLAM they are infidels so my mistake isn’t very big if we see from islamic perspective
Even according christianity and judaism zorothristians are considered to be infidels
Now i see you moved me here @Philosopher well how can I discuss alone vs thousands of you against me do you really think our discussion will have quality??


----------



## Philosopher

Ansu fati said:


> It’s pointless for me alone to argue against all iranians or pro iranian members here
> Now i see you moved me here @Philosopher well how can I discuss alone vs thousands of you against me do you really think our discussion will have quality??



You're made some serious claims regarding Iran, where did you want me to move it to? To the Chinese section? If you truly believe in the comments you made, then be able to defend it. The truth is not malleable , it is what it is.



> I was wrong about Zoroastrianism but anyway according to QURAN/ISLAM they are infidels so my mistake isn’t very big if we see from islamic perspective
> Even according christianity and judaism zoroastrainism are considered to be infidels



I am talking about actual facts on the ground. Zoroastrianism pre-dated all of these Judeo-Christian religions.
Many people of these religions in truth consider others as "infidels". How do you think Jews see Christians for example? I am not talking about what they say on camera (politically correct) but what they truly believe.

The Persian/Iranian culture and history is so rich and vast that when other culture even touches it, they took much from it and it enriched them greatly. Why do you think 2500 years later, Iranians still celebrate something like Nowruz. Many nations are not even 100's of years old but here Iranians are in touch with culture from 1000's of years ago. Therefore, be very careful and respectful when you're talking about something like Persian culture.


----------



## Ansu fati

Philosopher. said:


> You're made some serious claims regarding Iran, where did you want me to move it to? To the Chinese section? If you truly believe in the comments you made, then be able to defend it. The truth is not malleable , it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about actual facts on the ground. Zoroastrianism pre-dated all of these Judeo-Christian religions.
> Many people of these religions in truth consider others as "infidels". How do you think Jews see Christians for example? I am not talking about what they say on camera (politically correct) but what they truly believe.
> 
> The Persian/Iranian culture and history is so rich and vast that when other culture even touches it, they took much from it and it enriched them greatly. Why do you think 2500 years later, Iranians still celebrate something like Nowruz. Many nations are not even 100's of years old but here Iranians are in touch with culture from 1000's of years ago. Therefore, be very careful and respectful when you're talking about something like Persian culture.


 i insulted persian culture and this was horrible mistake
Pakistan guy talks about turkish history and if you can see my first reply there wasn’t offensive insults
Then american guy comes out of nowhere and starts lecturing me the thread was about killed turkish soldiers yes i
polluted the thread with something else but others started first 
Yes i know that what opinion have christians regarding muslims or jews and vice versa
I meant about people recognized by holy books as monotheistic and “others” but anyway that’s another topic 
No I don’t believe in those insults i made but you have to understand from my point of view(current situation in idlib)
I didn’t start first with thread diversion and I don’t start first fights but definitely won’t be shy to respond 10x harsher
I have explained 100 times why turkey has intervened against assad yet some people intentionally continue with the usual ISIS propaganda....


----------



## Philosopher

Ansu fati said:


> i insulted persian culture and this was horrible mistake
> Pakistan guy talks about turkish history and if you can see my first reply there wasn’t offensive insults
> Then american guy comes out of nowhere and starts lecturing me the thread was about killed turkish soldiers yes i
> polluted the thread with something else but others started first
> Yes i know that what opinion have christians regarding muslims or jews and vice versa
> I meant about people recognized by holy books as monotheistic and “others” but anyway that’s another topic
> No I don’t believe in those insults i made but you have to understand from my point of view(current situation in idlib)
> I didn’t start first with thread diversion and I don’t start first fights but definitely won’t be shy to respond 10x harsher
> I have explained 100 times why turkey has intervened against assad yet some people intentionally continue with the usual ISIS propaganda....



Good of you to admit, I respect that. I understand the frustration due to politics, but we need to keep that separate to other debates such as history (as long it is not relevant). If people take your threads of topic, just report them, don't start debating with them because it leads to other people from other nationality getting angry and that leads to nothing constructive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VEVAK

*Iranian Farsi speakers this is important please watch and tweet it and show it to as many Iranians as you can!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sina-1

If you want a good laugh then read the comments! Jahromis Twitter account is the best Iranian comedy account since his infamous astronaut suits tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228021402793578503

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

Sina-1 said:


> If you want a good laugh then read the comments! Jahromis Twitter account is the best Iranian comedy account since his infamous astronaut suits tweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228021402793578503



This guy might secretly just be a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cthulhu

Sina-1 said:


> If you want a good laugh then read the comments! Jahromis Twitter account is the best Iranian comedy account since his infamous astronaut suits tweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228021402793578503




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226581872584429568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Sad that we hire such level of incompetence to run parts of our country. Imagine people like this in other sectors of our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Canadian prime minister meets Zarif in Munich conference.. Trump is not going to like this. Good for Justin to show he has some balls, knowing well he is going to receive a phone call and some verbal abuse from Trump...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

Zarif is known for his silver tongue, this is a funny exception  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225361062196916225

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Sina-1 said:


> Zarif is known for his silver tongue, this is a funny exception
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225361062196916225


----------



## aryobarzan

It will do a lot of good if Americans read a little bit about history...After 7 Trillion dollars spent in IRAQ and God knows how much more in Syria here is what the people of these two lands think of them .. It is valentines day and no love lost for them!..lol

*PICS OF HANGED TROOPS AND OTHER SYMBOLS OF LOVE TO UNITED STATES IN MIDDLE EAST*
*



*

*https://southfront.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/1-12.mp4?_=6*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VEVAK

aryobarzan said:


> It will do a lot of good if Americans read a little bit about history...After 7 Trillion dollars spent in IRAQ and God knows how much more in Syria here is what the people of these two lands think of them .. It is valentines day and no love lost for them!..lol
> 
> *PICS OF HANGED TROOPS AND OTHER SYMBOLS OF LOVE TO UNITED STATES IN MIDDLE EAST*
> *
> View attachment 606039
> *
> 
> *https://southfront.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/1-12.mp4?_=6*



If I had that much money I would have instead used it to build and slowly assemble a massive spaceship in space only for space travel and not designed for atmospheric flight but instead equipped with shuttles capable of atmospheric flight and then I would have used that spaceship to transport equipment and personal to the moon and built the 1st moon base capable of mining the moon and after that it would have been to mars and then the other moons in our galaxy and then beyond! 

7 Trillion dollars up in smoke with nothing but death and destruction in their path and nothing to show for it in the end!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

First crude pictures of the Saudi tornado pilots shut down over yemen and captured by Houthis. These two war criminals were bombing destitute Yemenis women and children and now the saudi savages are asking Houthis to treat then according to international norms...what do you think.. I have my own idea but I keep it to myself..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VEVAK

aryobarzan said:


> First crude pictures of the Saudi tornado pilots shut down over yemen and captured by Houthis. These two war criminals were bombing destitute Yemenis women and children and now the saudi savages are asking Houthis to treat then according to international norms...what do you think.. I have my own idea but I keep it to myself..
> 
> View attachment 606458
> View attachment 606460



If alive they are POW's and should be treated as such according to international standards! If the Saudi's act like animals doesn't mean we have so sink to their level! The are worth far more valuable alive anyways.... But if I was the Yemeni's I'd make sure he is not transmitting like a lost dog that he is! Although calling any Saudi willing to murder Yemenis a dog is insulting to dogs!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

Keep him alive and use him as propaganda disaster against the Saudis. The Saudi ruling family does not care for the lives of their people i.e soldiers, so they do not care if this guy lives or dies. What they do care about is being humiliated on the world stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scimitar19

aryobarzan said:


> First crude pictures of the Saudi tornado pilots shut down over yemen and captured by Houthis. These two war criminals were bombing destitute Yemenis women and children and now the *saudi savages are asking Houthis to treat then according to international norms*...what do you think.. I have my own idea but I keep it to myself..



I don't understand the pilot in this picture is dead and how are you suppose to treat a dead guy according to international law?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Land of the engineers!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229145778637156354

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VEVAK

https://www.aparat.com/v/Emuwh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

This is a map of all human languages and their roots..I find this very informative ..take some time to look at it....very interesting and tells you a lot about who we are in the human community..
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/100-most-spoken-languages/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> This is a map of all human languages and their roots..I find this very informative ..take some time to look at it....very interesting and tells you a lot about who we are in the human community..
> https://www.visualcapitalist.com/100-most-spoken-languages/


I wonder why I can't se arabic there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

I am starting to like guys' videos more and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

Middle east in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Is this a case of germ warfare on Iran by the enemies.. I wonder..!!! (of all the places..Qom! the seat of Iranian theocracy).

Two men die from coronavirus in Qom:*
_two men were from two separate neighborhoods of Qom, a city of close to one million people, adding that they had never been out of the province let alone to any foreign country.

“How they contracted coronavirus is not clear and the issue is being probed,_”


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> *Is this a case of germ warfare on Iran by the enemies.. I wonder..!!! (of all the places..Qom! the seat of Iranian theocracy).
> 
> Two men die from coronavirus in Qom:*
> _two men were from two separate neighborhoods of Qom, a city of close to one million people, adding that they had never been out of the province let alone to any foreign country.
> 
> “How they contracted coronavirus is not clear and the issue is being probed,_”


no it's not case of germ warfare and why not Qom , do you knew how many foreigner go to Qom.
by the way its more likely a case of believing it won't come for us and for the record religion won't stop viruses or bacterias or perions , or parasites or ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Turkey has told NATO its plans to invade Idlib and has begged NATO to enforce a no fly zone over the region to protect them from Russia. NATO is very likely to reject it - Greece certainly won’t be involved.

https://www.independentturkish.com/node/134961/haber/türkiye-idlib-için-nato

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## VEVAK

Philosopher. said:


> I am starting to like guys' videos more and more.



Me too! Now check this out!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> Turkey has told NATO its plans to invade Idlib and has begged NATO to enforce a no fly zone over the region to protect them from Russia



Erdogan must smoke lately very strong stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Apparently the Turks are now asking the American to bring patriot missiles in Syria to defend them. What an embarrassment. They are flip flopping between the Americans and Russians every few weeks. I wonder if their leaders are naive enough to think the Americans/NATO will actually come to the rescue when they really need it? Furthermore, despite their bravado, it seems they're being hit hard in Syria but they are unable to actually retaliate. This is a classic example of thinking you're far stronger than _you actually are_.

The Turks should have never got involved this way in Syria. They simply do not have the capability to expand influence in the ways Iran does. What they should have done is made a deal the Syrians. Turks could have worked with Assad to secure the bordering regions together to prevent any instability by the Kurdish groups (which is their main actual security concern) and work to bring refugees back on Syrian soil. Instead, they have decided to pursue quixotic goals of supporting these terrorists in the hope they can have some sort of a long term foot hold in Syria. It's honestly embarrassing seeing this level of failure. Whoever is their planner obviously needs some proper lessons regarding how these games are really played.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

Philosopher. said:


> Apparently the Turks are now asking the American to bring patriot missiles in Syria to defend them. What an embarrassment. They are flip flopping between the Americans and Russians every few weeks. I wonder if their leaders are naive enough to think the Americans/NATO will actually come to the rescue? Furthermore, despite their bravado, it seems they're being hit hard in Syria but they are unable to actually retaliate. This is a classic example of thinking you're far stronger than _you actually are_.
> 
> The Turks should have never got involved this way in Syria. They simply do not have the capability to expand influence in the ways Iran does. What they should have done is made a deal the Syrians. Turks could have worked with Assad to secure the bordering regions together to prevent any instability by the Kurdish groups (which is their main actual security concern) and work to bring refugees back on Syrian soil. Instead, they have decided to pursue quixotic goals of supporting these terrorists in the hope they can have some sort of a long term foot hold in Syria. It's honestly embarrassing seeing this level of failure. Whoever is their planner obviously needs some proper lessons regarding how these games are really played.


Well when shit hits the fan the Abu donkey Jihadists will always try to get back home or to other countries and cause problems there, It seems that the TAF was deployed to Syria to make sure Jihadists will remain in Idlib, Die in Idlib and stay dead in Idlib. This is what i think is going on in here that people are missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 607368


میشه بفرمائید دکتر سمیعی کی و کجا چنین چیزی گفتن ؟

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VEVAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sina-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230936095946346498

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## aryobarzan

*Speechless!...last time I looked it was 2020 .Poor Syrian people who have had to endure these barbaric gangs*

*SMILING TURKISH-BACKED MILITANT TELLS MOTHER OF DEAD SYRIAN SOLDIER THAT HE WAS BEHEADED*

*On February 21, a disrupting video showing a Turkish-backed militant tormenting the mother of a dead Syrian soldier was shared by many Syrian activists on social media.*

In the video, the militant can be seen talking over the phone with the mother of a Syrian service member who was killed in the Turkish-led attack on the town of al-Nayrab on February 20. The militant similes like a psychopath while he describes to the soldier’s mother how he beheaded her son.

“The owner of this phone [the soldier] was bulky,” the militant said to the mother describing her son’s body. “He had a scarf around his neck, I beheaded him with it.”

Syrian activists released a second video of Turkish militants celebrating around the beheaded body of a Syrian soldier near al-Nayrab, confirming that what the militant said on the phone was not a sick joke only. SouthFront chose to not share the graphic footage.

The attack on al-Nayrab was directly backed by the Turkish Armed Forces. Turkish artillery and battle tanks provided militants, like the psychopath in the video, with a direct fire support.

Despite Turkey’s support, the SAA and the Russian Aerospace Forces (VKS) repelled the attack. More than 200 Syrian militants and two Turkish soldiers were killed. Over a dozen vehicles, including four Turkish battle tanks, were also destroyed.

*While some opposition supporters attempted to argue that what the militant did in the video was a “personal mistake,” such behavior is more than common for so-called opposition fighters.*

Last year, two similar incidents were reported. In one of the incidents, a well-known media man of the militants known as Tahir al-Omar, who proudly recorded himself taking a mobile phone of the body of a dead Syrian soldier in northern Hama and calling his mother.

This barbaric behavior of Turkish-backed militants in Greater Idlib revives almost no coverage from mainstream media. Similar incidents in the region of Afrin and northeast Syria also remain underreported.

Nonetheless, in the case of the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), there was at least some coverage of crimes carried out by Turkish-led forces. Probably, only the allies of the US-led coalition are considered to be humans by Western media outlets.
https://southfront.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/1-11-1.mp4?_=1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cthulhu

This dog is funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VEVAK

If you have doubts about FATF being hands down and absolutely treasonous then just watch this video! 
It will become quit clear after you watch this & that's why I cant trust anything he does anymore and they are already starting spread adds for JCOPA 2.0






basically a JCPOA 2.0 add for elections 






WHAT THE HELL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

aryobarzan said:


> *Speechless!...last time I looked it was 2020 .Poor Syrian people who have had to endure these barbaric gangs*
> 
> *SMILING TURKISH-BACKED MILITANT TELLS MOTHER OF DEAD SYRIAN SOLDIER THAT HE WAS BEHEADED*
> 
> *On February 21, a disrupting video showing a Turkish-backed militant tormenting the mother of a dead Syrian soldier was shared by many Syrian activists on social media.*
> 
> In the video, the militant can be seen talking over the phone with the mother of a Syrian service member who was killed in the Turkish-led attack on the town of al-Nayrab on February 20. The militant similes like a psychopath while he describes to the soldier’s mother how he beheaded her son.
> 
> “The owner of this phone [the soldier] was bulky,” the militant said to the mother describing her son’s body. “He had a scarf around his neck, I beheaded him with it.”
> 
> Syrian activists released a second video of Turkish militants celebrating around the beheaded body of a Syrian soldier near al-Nayrab, confirming that what the militant said on the phone was not a sick joke only. SouthFront chose to not share the graphic footage.
> 
> The attack on al-Nayrab was directly backed by the Turkish Armed Forces. Turkish artillery and battle tanks provided militants, like the psychopath in the video, with a direct fire support.
> 
> Despite Turkey’s support, the SAA and the Russian Aerospace Forces (VKS) repelled the attack. More than 200 Syrian militants and two Turkish soldiers were killed. Over a dozen vehicles, including four Turkish battle tanks, were also destroyed.
> 
> *While some opposition supporters attempted to argue that what the militant did in the video was a “personal mistake,” such behavior is more than common for so-called opposition fighters.*
> 
> Last year, two similar incidents were reported. In one of the incidents, a well-known media man of the militants known as Tahir al-Omar, who proudly recorded himself taking a mobile phone of the body of a dead Syrian soldier in northern Hama and calling his mother.
> 
> This barbaric behavior of Turkish-backed militants in Greater Idlib revives almost no coverage from mainstream media. Similar incidents in the region of Afrin and northeast Syria also remain underreported.
> 
> Nonetheless, in the case of the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), there was at least some coverage of crimes carried out by Turkish-led forces. Probably, only the allies of the US-led coalition are considered to be humans by Western media outlets.
> https://southfront.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/1-11-1.mp4?_=1




AKP = ISIS, Nusra, al Qaeda, Fsa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

The CLOWN prince pahlavi jrs vision for a new post Islamic Republic of Iran.

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/could-be-irans-next-ruler-or-king-125561

*This Could Be Iran's Next Ruler (Or King?)*

*Pahlavi has ideas for Iran.*

Over the past few weeks, the Trump administration has turned up the heat on Tehran. Way up. As part of a “maximum pressure” campaign aimed at curbing the malign international activities of Iran’s ruling regime, the White House has dramatically intensified sanctions, blacklisted the country’s clerical army, and put foreign buyers of Iranian crude on notice that they need to pull out of the Iranian market or face potentially catastrophic consequences.

But to what end? President Donald Trump has said repeatedly that he would be willing to negotiate a new framework agreement with Iran’s ayatollahs to replace the 2015 Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action and do so without preconditions. That may indeed happen, if Iran’s ayatollahs agree to come back to the diplomatic table. But the massive economic and political pressure now being placed on Iran by the United States could lead to another outcome as well: a collapse of the current Iranian regime. That raises a key question for policymakers: if the United States does indeed succeed in causing a fundamental transformation in Iran, then what should come next?

In this conversation, one personality looms exceedingly large. That individual is Reza Pahlavi, the former crown prince of Iran, who is now the most prominent leader of the secular democratic opposition to the Islamic Republic. Pahlavi was just a couple of years away from inheriting the throne in Tehran when his family was ousted from power by the Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini’s Islamic Revolution in 1979. In the half-century since, the crown prince has used his perch in exile (first in Morocco and more recently in the Washington, DC suburbs) to publicly oppose Iran’s clerical elite and articulate a different path forward for his homeland.

Today, Pahlavi remains relevant and highly influential in many Iranian expatriate circles, as well as on the Iranian “street,” which is where pro-Pahlavi slogans have figured prominently in the protests that have taken place throughout the country since late 2017. But he is less relevant among U.S. policymakers and experts, who—though they undoubtedly know his name—generally have little familiarity with his vision.

Pahlavi and his supporters are seeking to change that. Of late, as America’s contentious relationship with Iran has once again begun to make headlines, they have redoubled their efforts to engage in earnest with the Washington Beltway. In meetings with various think tanks and assorted policy groups, the crown prince has laid out in detail his ideas about the future of Iran and its place in the world.

Pahlavi believes that the United States faces a binary choice in its Iran policy. The United States can either pursue the “status quo”—the best variant of which envisions achieving some measure of behavioral change from Iran’s current leadership—or it can throw its weight unequivocally behind the need for a new regime in Tehran. The path that Washington chooses will have a profound impact on a range of issues, from the “nuclear file” to bilateral relations to Iran’s position in (and disposition toward) the Middle East, Pahlavi argues.

Here, the desires and aspirations of Iran’s population matter a great deal. According to Pahlavi, those have changed significantly in the decade since the Green Revolution of 2009. Back then, there remained some semblance of “loyal opposition” which sought reform of the Islamic Republic rather than its total dismantlement. (Both of the titular leaders of the Green protests, Mehdi Kharroubi and Mir-Hossein Mousavi, belonged to this camp, despite their revolutionary credentials.) Today, by contrast, Iranians are overwhelmingly united in their desire for a fundamental change in government, as ongoing protests against the Iranian regime make abundantly clear.

But, Pahlavi laments, America is basically alone in its fight against the Iranian regime. Europe is both too craven and too mercantile to take a principled stand against the ayatollahs. Russia, meanwhile, serves as the “biggest nemesis” of real meaningful change in Iran, with the Kremlin maintaining a deep and abiding stake in the perpetuation of the Islamic Republic, which has become a key strategic partner. However, he maintains, the United States does have an ally in the Iranian people, who are willing to withstand sanctions and economic hardship as long as they perceive that the United States has a long-term strategy to bring fundamental change to the country.

The biggest challenge facing the Iranian opposition, Pahlavi believes, is the “fear of the unknown” generated by discussions of regime alternatives. To ameliorate this, the Iranian opposition needs to create a “roadmap” for political transition, as well as some sort of apolitical organization to anticipate future problems and offer up solutions. There appears to be preliminary movement in this direction on the part of Pahlavi and his supporters in the form of a new, apolitical initiative known as the “Phoenix Project,” which is designed to bring the various strains of the opposition closer to a common vision for a post–clerical Iran.

Pahlavi likewise believes that core elements of the regime—including elements of the standing army and the religious military, known as the IRGC—are not consolidated around the status quo, and can be nudged in the direction of regime change provided that 1) a clear “exit strategy” is articulated, so they know what they’re getting into, and 2) that at least some of their equities (economic and political) are protected under the new order. To do so, Pahlavi argues, the United States should focus on targeted measures such as asset freezes and travel bans as a way of targeting regime leadership and elites. This would, in his estimation, send a strong signal to the Iranian people that the United States is paying attention and “knows who the bad guys are,” and also help to generate cleavages within key regime institutions (such as the IRGC).

Then there is the “nuclear file.” Although he doesn’t rule out that a future Iranian government might want to be a nuclear power, Pahlavi argues that such investments for a successor government—at least in the near term—would be foolish and wasteful, detracting from the necessary institution building and economic stabilization that the country desperately needs. And over the longer term, he maintains, the question of regime character should be the governing factor in how the international community deals with the issue of Iran’s nuclear ambitions. After all, as Pahlavi puts it, “It’s not the gun. It’s the finger on the trigger.”

Fundamentally, Pahlavi’s vision is one of nonviolent resistance to Iran’s clerical regime. He forcefully rejects the idea that ordinary Iranians should take up arms against the ayatollahs, and instead believes that it is possible to create a “controlled implosion” through nonviolent means which would bring new leadership to power. In this process, the crown prince sees himself as something resembling an “honest lawyer”—a gray eminence that could throw his substantial gravitas behind the nascent institutions of a post–theocratic Iran. However, one gets the sense that, if asked to rule, Pahlavi would probably not be averse to the idea.

All of that, however, remains purely conceptual. For the moment, Pahlavi’s message is that the United States needs to fundamentally change how it thinks about Iran. As he sees it, there is no substitute for seriousness on the part of America’s leaders. And if such seriousness does in fact manifest itself, then the crown prince is confident that the United States will find no shortage of allies on the Iranian “street.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232272542968184832


----------



## Stryker1982

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232272542968184832



I wonder how much this moron spread it around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> I wonder how much this moron spread it around.


I wonder if he really become sick or it is another #metoo


Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232272542968184832


----------



## Aramagedon

Must watch these videos:
https://youtu.be/qrw9upY9L4Q


----------



## sha ah

Al Qaeda (HTS) and Turkey in Idlib recruiting and kidnapping children to fight and die on the frontlines

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232603244721004544
Syrian Arab Army (SAA) and Russian Aerospace forces completely annihilating Turkish troops and Al Qaeda allies (HTS)







sha ah said:


> Al Qaeda (HTS) and Turkey in Idlib recruiting and kidnapping children to fight and die on the frontlines
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232603244721004544
> Syrian Arab Army (SAA) and Russian Aerospace forces completely annihilating Turkish troops and Al Qaeda allies (HTS)



MORE PROOF that Turkey & HTS (Al Qaeda) are recruiting children to fight and die in Syria. Also proof that HTS IS in fact Al Qaeda and shares its ideology. https://southfront.org/turkish-led-...ttempt-to-capture-nayrab-from-syrians-videos/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OldTwilight

Well , IR has no new figure among them and they have no new idea ....


----------



## Aramagedon

*Yankee dogs made coronavirus.

First they planned to spread it in Russia but they changed their plan and spread it in China:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Aramagedon said:


> *Yankee dogs made coronavirus.
> 
> First they planned to spread it in Russia but they changed their plan and spread it in China:*
> 
> View attachment 610430


This actually reminds me of the intro to a mid 70s british tv show called Survivors,it showed people trying to survive and rebuild society in the aftermath of an accidentally released [chinese] bio weapon plague.It was created by Terry Nation,the man who created the Daleks for Dr Who.




I watched it properly for the first time back in the late 80s,it was pretty good,bit depressing tho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> *Yankee dogs made coronavirus.
> 
> First they planned to spread it in Russia but they changed their plan and spread it in China:*
> 
> View attachment 610430
> 
> View attachment 610431
> 
> View attachment 610432
> 
> View attachment 610433
> 
> View attachment 610434
> 
> View attachment 610435
> 
> View attachment 610436
> 
> View attachment 610437
> 
> View attachment 610438
> 
> View attachment 610439
> 
> View attachment 610440
> 
> View attachment 610441


Just wondering
didn't the book stated that the virus was made by china in a lab near Wuhan ? then why you curse yankees instead of chinese  .


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> Just wondering
> didn't the book stated that the virus was made by china in a lab near Wuhan ? then why you curse yankees instead of chinese  .


Americans made Taliban but the blame is for Muslims.

Americans made al-Qaeda but the blame is for Muslims.

Americans made both 9/11s at “ 2 PM GMT ” in New York (2001) & Mecca (2015) but blame is for Muslims and freemason saudi regime which is in power fully by yanks.

Americans and their zionist puppets like Turkey made terrorists groups in many Islamic countries but the misery and blame is for Muslims.

Americans made coronavirus (planned to spread it since 1980’s) but the blame is for Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Now here is a question I have been asking myself with no answer...*Why Syrians do not have their own indigenous arms industry *(may be they do and I am not aware of it!).

If Yemen which has manged to create its own military hardware (of course with good help from Iran) then why Syrians have not done so..they are smart and more educated and being in a war for eight years by now they should have done better than Yemen...and yet I do not see them fiedling their own hardware (except few rudimentary local shop made mortar and cylinder bombs!). I understand they have access to Russian arms at will but that has put them at the mercy of Putin's deal making sessions with turks and Israel...I am sure Iran will be happy to help them but that either has not happened or if it did we just have not seen anything out..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> Now here is a question I have been asking myself with no answer...*Why Syrians do not have their own indigenous arms industry *(may be they do and I am not aware of it!).
> 
> If Yemen which has manged to create its own military hardware (of course with good help from Iran) then why Syrians have not done so..they are smart and more educated and being in a war for eight years by now they should have done better than Yemen...and yet I do not see them fiedling their own hardware (except few rudimentary local shop made mortar and cylinder bombs!). I understand they have access to Russian arms at will but that has put them at the mercy of Putin's deal making sessions with turks and Israel...I am sure Iran will be happy to help them but that either has not happened or if it did we just have not seen anything out..



Iran is likely assisting them in their missile program to create an effective deterrence against Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

After Turkey promised a sweeping operation in March, despite their best efforts, half a dozen of their drones have been shot down and their proxies have lost Saraqib. Also rebels in the south of Syria who rose up at the same time have now signed another reconciliation agreement.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234377376123031552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234605814394040320

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

New video. This time Mark Wiens, youtube food taster visits Iran. Guess who's back ? The evil scientist himself MR TASTER. 






Also The Food Ranger visits Turkey with Mr Taster. At this point Mr Taster is the star attraction of these shows imo. He needs his own youtube channel or something. His food tour business seems to be doing pretty well. 








Stryker1982 said:


> Iran is likely assisting them in their missile program to create an effective deterrence against Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## PeeD

Centrifuges Iranian scientists and engineers are doing R&D on (yes even the IR-1).

IR-1
IR-2m
IR-3
IR-4
IR-5
IR-6
IR-6m
IR-6s
IR-6sm
IR-7
IR-8
IR-8s
IR-8B
IR-s
IR-9

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> Americans made Taliban but the blame is for Muslims.
> 
> Americans made al-Qaeda but the blame is for Muslims.
> 
> Americans made both 9/11s at “ 2 PM GMT ” in New York (2001) & Mecca (2015) but blame is for Muslims and freemason saudi regime which is in power fully by yanks.
> 
> Americans and their zionist puppets like Turkey made terrorists groups in many Islamic countries but the misery and blame is for Muslims.
> 
> Americans made coronavirus (planned to spread it since 1980’s) but the blame is for Chinese.


Have you heard of a guy called "Dear uncle Napoleon"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235272741194002432

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shams313

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235272741194002432



okay, they are also leaky....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Coronavirus prediction in a freemasonry book.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> Coronavirus prediction in a freemasonry book.


only if you guys knew how many dooms day book and movies are there and how many of them use a virus as the tools of destruction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> only if you guys knew how many dooms day book and movies are there and how many of them use a virus as the tools of destruction


Okey thanks for your comment, we really need your comments.






_________________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> Okey thanks for your comment, we really need your comments.
> View attachment 611245
> 
> 
> _________________________


thanks for liking my comments 
this list contain lots of apocalyptic fiction its no a complete list but i counted 92 stories that takj about disease destroy society as we knew
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_apocalyptic_and_post-apocalyptic_fiction

maybe can help you in your quest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

How many of them were not written and made into movies at the request of the New World Order agents??


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> How many of them were not written and made into movies at the request of the New World Order agents??


well a writer can always publish his work digitally , but honestly how this New World Order agents can order a writer not to write a book before he write it , I'd like to knew how they predict Guy X want to write a book about doom day


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## DoubleYouSee

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/10...ادی-ارتش-ترکیه-علیه-پدافند-سوریه-دلیل-ناتوانی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

DoubleYouSee said:


> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1049457/تحلیلی-بر-حملات-پهپادی-ارتش-ترکیه-علیه-پدافند-سوریه-دلیل-ناتوانی


Thank God Iran has her own AD systems..never rely on any exports version of any system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

aryobarzan said:


> Thank God Iran has her own AD systems..never rely on any exports version of any system.


I think it's a jurnalistic analysis.....


----------



## raptor22

sammuel said:


> I fail to see what have you got to loose.
> The Mullah regime first responsibility is to care for the Iranian people. Instead they pursue some insane ideology that seriously , no one but them seem to understand.
> I am sure no Iranian understands what Iran has to gain from those militia forces Iran builds in Yemen , Lebanon , Iraq and Syria. Though it is clear that such moves only flame the region.
> I am sure no Iranian understand why after the supreme leader declare that " the bomb " is forbidden " by Islam , what does it matter if the date of expiration of the deal , would be cleared.
> You know , after Two years of Iran Iraq war , there was a seize fire + compensation offer on they table. But his highness Khomeini , refused it . He declare that the war would not stop till Saddam is removed.
> So the war lasted for 6 more years. Most of the millions of casualties where during those 6 years. Yet the war ended exactly at the same lines from 6 years ago and all those people died in vain . Because this person thought the blood pf the " martyrs " would be good fuel for his Islamic revolution , which he dreamed would spread all over the middle east.
> Today again we see the Iran regime having to choose between their insane agenda ,stupid regional power games and self bravado , to the well being of their own people.
> But so far it seems their are ok continue with this nonsense on the back of the Iranian people.
> 30 years and little has changed . . .~


Well Iran-Iraq war wasn't started for nothing to be ended for nothing actually it wasn't started by revolution and dated back for decades or more precisely for centuries and might start again in the future ... Iraq is a suffocated country with little access to international waters Saddam wanted to change it by getting his hands over warm water of Persian gulf .. In Shah era good relation with West and also access to american weapons made it somehow impossible mission for him but the Islamic revolution in Iran which damaged these 2 factors urged him to seize it as an opportunity ... what you mentioned as ceasefire proposals were just some plans without any real solutions .. ceasefire while the invader is in your soil fortifying its positions, doesn't determine the starter of war and without showing a clear perspective of a long lasting peace supported by the UNSCR is ridicules esp with a country that had just torn apart Algeria agreement before camera and started the war .. the first resolution that met Iran minimum demands was 598 .. once Iran accepted it Iraq attacked Iran again ... later on Iraq attacked Kuwait .. the only reason beside the 2 factors was Saddam plan as I explained. On the other hand one thing that no one mentions about Iran-Iraq war is the fact that we had no effective foreign policy apparatus to turn our victories on the battlefield into a meaningful lasting peace plan for Iran .. from revolution to the day that the war started we had 6 different FMs till May 1980 we had 10 FMs in office ... they failed even to see the shadow of the war let alone to prevent it or take any step during the war to turn situation in favor of Iran .. first Iran's FM whom lasted for a long period was Velayati that at best was a pediatrician .. on the other hand being in 2020 and looking at 1981 and judge it is much more easier to be in 1981 and look at 2020 if you know what I mean & for God sake there were a revolution, military coups, separatist movements, terrorists attacks and political turmoil in Iran .. all these were problems that IR faced at the beginning and also some other factors that urged Saddam to attack Iran though he was involved in some of them ... so it is much more complicated than highness Khomeini etc etc though better decision could have been made ...

On regional issue, you said since the nuclear deal was signed Iran presence in the region got increased .. well 2014~2016 was the apex of isis's rise in the region either we could have stood idle doing nothing letting isis take over Iraq and reach our borders as it was 20 kms away from our borders (we could see isis flags from our borders) 2 kms from Arbil & 65 from Baghdad back in 2014 or step in and clean the mess ... is it Iran responsible for others mistakes? supporting and creating such a monster? so instead of changing the subject go find whom created it and why? the american could be in our region we can not? Trump said they spent 7 trillion$ in this region & I am sure no american understands what the us has to gain from those militia forces it builds in Yemen , Lebanon , Iraq and Syria far far away from their motherlands . Though it is clear that such moves only flame the region.






and who was behind it?






On nuclear issue , I am sure no sane person would grasp why once you sign a deal with american they would hit under the table instantly and violate all their commitments and start requesting more ...the point I have made is clear american have shown they are not reliable ,which is a weak-point for a superpower, the JCPoA experience is before our eyes not only they've violated their own commitments they violated UNSCR and have made all countries to violate their obligations too so what is guarantee that if sit around table having new deal they wouldn't hit under table again within a day, a week , a month or a year? the problem as I said is:

_"We negotiated we got sanction .. we do not negotiate we get sanction .. the other side look at the talks as way to mount pressure not to solve the problem"_​
So let's have our full nuclear program restored and be sanctioned instead of halting it and be sanctioned too ...
Iran has been a signatory of NPT since 1968~9 and implemented AP voluntarily for past 2 decades and since 2015 has agreed to highest standard regarding non-proliferation which its fully compliance has been certified by IAEA for 16 times... furthermore according to the latest statistics for 2018, out of 1124 inspections conducted among States with CSA and AP in force without Broader Conclusions, 989 of them (around 88%) were carried out only in Iran. Also, out of 60 complementary accesses conducted among the States of the same group in 2018, 44 of them (around 73%) were carried out in Iran, while also 27 CA were conducted in Iran in the first 10 months of 2019. It is clear that the share of Iran’s inspections in the period of 2009 to 2018 has risen from 38.9 percent to 87.9 percent among States with CSA and AP in force without Broader Conclusions. All in all, Iran receives 22 percent of all the inspections of the Agency conducted throughout the world. Likewise, 6 inspectors are present in Iran per day.
So Iran NP is completely under control of international community as it's got the most transparent NP on this planet and still we see american are nagging about it ... so the problem ain't Iran insane ideology but the law of jungle that would allow a regime like isreal possess nukes while UNSCR 487 calls upon it to put its program under the safeguards of IAEA.
The insane ideology is dropping nuke on Japan killing 200k,
The insane ideology is dropping Orange agent on Veitnam affected 4 million,deformed new born babies
The insane ideology is dropping depleted uranium on Iraqis affected 1.5 million,deformed new born babies,
The insane ideology is occupying countries in ME, military coup, supporting dictators and terrorists from 2 continents away and then accuse a regional country ,which its presence in the region dated thousands of years and has not attacked any one for almost 3 centuries, of interfering in the region ...


----------



## sammuel

raptor22 said:


> On regional issue, you said since the nuclear deal was signed Iran presence in the region got increased .. well 2014~2016 was the apex of isis's rise in the region either we could have stood idle doing nothing letting isis take over Iraq



No one has claims against Iran fighting ISiS. 

This is not at all why the Quds main function. The reality is that the mullahs try to build permanent bases in Syria ( you know the ones that we keep getting bombed in Syria ) , Iraq , Yemen and Lebanon. They have placed literally hundreds of thousands of rockets. 

All their activity their is simply asking for trouble.

Amazing to how some fail to see the connection between those actions and the foreign relations mess the mullahs have led Iran into.




raptor22 said:


> On nuclear issue , I am sure no sane person would grasp why once you sign a deal with american they would hit under the table instantly and violate all their commitments



I can understand it is frustration to change a contract once signed. 

But it is more frustrating to deal with sanctions and dangerous and irresponsible cat and mouse games with a superpower.

`


----------



## Raghfarm007

Why has the zionis regime been caught several times treating wounded ISIS terrorists?
Why do they murder little children and laugh on videos about this?

Is it not every human´s duty to fight the Yoods who calls humanity Goyam?? 
Why do Yoodz call humans Goyam??

Please answer these questions..... you seem like a decent person.


----------



## Shams313

sammuel said:


> No one has claims against Iran fighting ISiS.
> 
> This is not at all why the Quds main function. The reality is that the mullahs try to build permanent bases in Syria ( you know the ones that we keep getting bombed in Syria ) , Iraq , Yemen and Lebanon. They have placed literally hundreds of thousands of rockets.
> 
> All their activity their is simply asking for trouble.
> 
> Amazing to how some fail to see the connection between those actions and the foreign relations mess the mullahs have led Iran into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand it is frustration to change a contract once signed.
> 
> But it is more frustrating to deal with sanctions and dangerous and irresponsible cat and mouse games with a superpower.
> 
> `


Quds has plans for Israel, and I have no objection to it.


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237397463620890627
Well Imagine My Shock

-> "Nasrallah: when the US soldiers start returning to their country horizontally rather than vertically, in coffins, Trump and those with him will understand that they lost"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

sammuel said:


> No one has claims against Iran fighting ISiS.
> 
> This is not at all why the Quds main function. The reality is that the mullahs try to build permanent bases in Syria ( you know the ones that we keep getting bombed in Syria ) , Iraq , Yemen and Lebanon. They have placed literally hundreds of thousands of rockets.
> 
> All their activity their is simply asking for trouble.
> 
> Amazing to how some fail to see the connection between those actions and the foreign relations mess the mullahs have led Iran into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand it is frustration to change a contract once signed.
> 
> But it is more frustrating to deal with sanctions and dangerous and irresponsible cat and mouse games with a superpower.
> 
> `


Well Iran presence in the region has been always in response of governments requests & in no way could even remotely be amerrican business ... Yankees could go back to their lands and leave this region alone and play this game with Canada and Mexico or continue Monro doctrine there ... and I would be glad if show me Iranian permanent bases in Iraq, Yemen and Lebanon or even in Syria ...
The one that has occupied Iraq building permanent bases is the us not Iran. The one that has occupied Syria building permanent bases (for oil) is the us not Iran. The one that has occupied Shaba lands of Lebenon & Golan height of Syria is the isreal not Iran. The one that has bombed Yemen through it drones is the us. The one that has bombed hell out of Yemen occupy it by american bombs, logistic and intel is KSA the us allies. the same goes for Afghanistan, Libya and almost all countries in southern part of Persian gulf that host american basis ... actually we are sorry that accidentally built our country amongst american basis thousands years ago ...
On isis .. again you failed to realize that center of such a caliphate was Syrian city of Raqqa ... again you failed to realize that whom helped its creation ...

On NP, well sanctions are always out there and could be imposed again over and over even China is sanctioned .. in fact even we've seen animals like Dubowitz of FDD that even welcomed fatal pandemic in Iran as it could hammer Iran's economy ...

*Mark Dubowitz*
_“Coronavirus has done what American economic sanctions could not: shut down non-oil exports.”_​
As we go ahead and see american (united state of sanctions) use such a tool in an excessive way the more sanctions the more it would lose it's effectiveness ... as toughest sanction & max pressure just urged Iran to take a tougher position ... the point is once we accept to change a contract the next day they would ask for another change as it's been experienced in nuclear deal ... why? due to sanctions. If Iranian government be smart the sanctions could be an opportunity.

You now have fun with your new golden calf ... time would tell us the outcome...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

Trump dies in 2020 / a simpson pray in shia way:


----------



## sammuel

raptor22 said:


> Well Iran presence in the region has been always in response of governments requests





This is simply a blunt lie !

Did the Lebanese government asked you to place hundreds of thousands rockets on their territory ?

No. You are simply exploiting the fact that they are too weak to kick you out.

Did Yemen government asked you to place your missiles their territory ?

No. You are simply exploiting the mess there to shoot rockets into Saudi and than hiding behind your proxies.




raptor22 said:


> in no way could even remotely be american business




Sure it is no ones business, Maybe the Soviet placing those missiles in Cuba, during the Cuban missiles crises , that almost started world war 3 , was no ones business.

You just keep firing those missiles and drones into the world largest exporter of oil and we will see how long it would remain no one business.




raptor22 said:


> If Iranian government be smart the sanctions could be an opportunity.




Sure. It seems your government has lot of " opportunities " lately .

Downing your own plane , sanctions , the corona virus , locust .

You know , you mentioned the golden calf , but the more ones look it , the picture that comes into mind is of that pharaoh and the 10 plagues ...


~


----------



## Raghfarm007

So.... why have over 40 countris accused the yood of doing blood sacrifices of the goyum????

Did they all conspire against the god´s chosen "people"??


----------



## Aryzin

Raghfarm007 said:


> So.... why have over 40 countris accused the yood of doing blood sacrifices of the goyum????
> 
> Did they all conspire against the god´s chosen "people"??


----------



## Ndrangheta

Can anyone tell me in which regions the virus has affected Iran? Rumors say that the Turkish populated regions are not affected by the virus.


----------



## Sina-1

Ndrangheta said:


> Can anyone tell me in which regions the virus has affected Iran? Rumors say that the Turkish populated regions are not affected by the virus.


Yes this is true. Because Turkish genes is extra stronk against virus.

Also please pay no attention to this map. It’s mullah propaganda!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

Ndrangheta said:


> Can anyone tell me in which regions the virus has affected Iran? Rumors say that the Turkish populated regions are not affected by the virus.



What do you mean Turkish??? Iran doesnt have any Turkish regions..... if you mean Azari..... then they are not Turks geneticlly.
And yes, the Azari regions are affected too...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sineva

sammuel said:


> Did the Lebanese government asked you to place hundreds of thousands rockets on their territory ?
> 
> No. You are simply exploiting the fact that they are too weak to kick you out.


Did the lebanese government ask israel to invade and occupy their country?,no you were simply exploiting the fact that there was no lebanese government as such because the country was in a state of civil war.If it hadnt been for the resistance I`d imagine that israel would still be occupying southern lebanon,and likely stealing its resources ie water,right up to the present day.Indeed it was only the military capabilities of the resistance that halted and defeated the attempted 2006 invasion by israel,whereas the official lebanese military could do nothing on account of its utter military weakness.
Also I dont know if you`re just ignorant of the difference,but those weapons werent "placed there" as in us nuclear weapons placed in europe but remaining under us control during the cold war,these weapons were supplied to the locals to be used by the locals,in the same way that the allies supplied weapons to the various anti nazi resistance groups to fight the nazis,otherwise I could simply claim that israel was taking advantage of the weakness of the syrian government to "place" israeli weapons there rather than simply supplying israeli weapons to syrian based jihadi terror groups.



sammuel said:


> Did Yemen government asked you to place your missiles their territory ?
> 
> No. You are simply exploiting the mess there to shoot rockets into Saudi and than hiding behind your proxies.


There are no iranian weapons "placed there",there are however iranian weapons supplied to the local resistance forces to fight the us backed gulfie invasion forces.



sammuel said:


> Sure it is no ones business, Maybe the Soviet placing those missiles in Cuba, during the Cuban missiles crises , that almost started world war 3 , was no ones business.


That was in response to the us placing missiles in turkey that threatened the soviet union,yet strangely when the russians did the same thing in cuba the us got upset,funny that eh?


sammuel said:


> You just keep firing those missiles and drones into the world largest exporter of oil and we will see how long it would remain no one business.


That was very likely the yemeni resistance doing that,perhaps the saudis should either leave yemen or do a peace deal that doesnt involve putting their ex dictator back in power.
PS
If you`re going to try and strangle another country to death by waging total economic warfare against it,be it iran or yemen,then dont be surprised if it doesnt just sit back and do nothing.



sammuel said:


> Sure. It seems your government has lot of " opportunities " lately .
> 
> Downing your own plane , sanctions , the corona virus , locust .


Iran didnt sanction itself,that was a direct result of chumps moronic decision to tear up a win-win deal because his hated predecessor obama was responsible for it and because he thought that threats,thuggery and economic blackmail would get him a "better" deal....he was wrong.Sanctions can be a twin edged sword,they can damage one part of the economy while leading to the developments of other parts of the economy,for iran this was developing its non hydrocarbon based resources such as its steel industry while also ensuring that it avoided dutch disease by increasingly producing and exporting value added products rather than simply exporting raw materials like crude oil or iron ore.As for the plane shootdown that happened at a time of critical regional tension in the aftermath of the assassination of soleimani by the americans and an erroneous report that american forces had fired cruise missiles into iran.Perhaps if it had been one of irans new indigenous sam systems rather than an old cold war soviet model things might have been different,but then again perhaps if the chumpster had not thought that thuggery in the form of assassinations and threats could get him what he wanted then its very likely that both soleimani and those passengers might still be alive.....
The last time I looked a lot of countries were affected with corona virus,including western ones like italy that were badly affected,yet for some reason the western media seemed particularly obsessed with iran,funny that isnt it?.Its also funny that they arent reporting that western sanctions make it difficult if not impossible for iran to obtain both medicines and medical equipment,preferring instead to report about idiots licking shrines [they were jailed] or scumbags like pompeo and his fake claims of offers of help to iran.
Locusts!?.....seriously m8?.....really?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The unelected freemason goat *(Baphomet)* worshipper Jew presidents killed millions muslims for security of israel:

*Watch the "Goat pet" in Persian or English:*


----------



## Draco.IMF

Draco.IMF said:


> -> "Nasrallah: when the US soldiers start returning to their country horizontally rather than vertically, in coffins, Trump and those with him will understand that they lost"





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237972164562890752


----------



## Philosopher

To all my Iranian brothers and sisters living in Iran. Please stay safe. If you can, avoid going out at all. If you do go out, do not get into large populated areas. In the UK things are not too bad, but it will definitely get worse soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Philosopher. said:


> To all my Iranian brothers and sisters living in Iran. Please stay safe. If you can, avoid going out at all. If you do go out, do not get into large populated areas. In the UK things are not too bad, but it will definitely get worse soon.


Yes it seems the situation will get worse in many countries. Bad freemasons have spread bad virus.


----------



## sammuel

Sineva said:


> Locusts!?.....seriously m8?.....really?



Locust on a scale unprecedented in modern times :


*“This is a scourge of biblical proportions,” said a statement by Qu Dongyu, director-general of the Food and Agriculture Organisation; “Yet, as ancient as this scourge is, its scale today is unprecedented in modern times.”

https://thearabweekly.com/locust-invasion-threatens-mena-crops*

reported here :


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/hundreds-of-billions-of-locusts-swarm-in-east-africa.656408/


----------



## Aramagedon

This virus has more affect on Iranians and unlucky Italians who have close genetic.

More proof this virus is a biological weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Aramagedon said:


> This virus has more affect on Iranians and unlucky Italians who have close genetic.
> 
> More proof this virus is a biological weapon.


hasnt it spread because of lack of equipment and test kits?? i think lack of domestic supplies contributed to spread of the virus.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

925boy said:


> hasnt it spread because of lack of equipment and test kits?? i think lack of domestic supplies contributed to spread of the virus.


You mean our equipments is even worse than african countries?!......seems they dealt better with corona......(if it's your logic i have to say you and your logic sucks)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

sammuel said:


> This is simply a blunt lie !
> Did the Lebanese government asked you to place hundreds of thousands rockets on their territory ?
> No. You are simply exploiting the fact that they are too weak to kick you out.
> Did Yemen government asked you to place your missiles their territory ?
> No. You are simply exploiting the mess there to shoot rockets into Saudi and than hiding behind your proxies.
> Sure it is no ones business, Maybe the Soviet placing those missiles in Cuba, during the Cuban missiles crises , that almost started world war 3 , was no ones business.
> You just keep firing those missiles and drones into the world largest exporter of oil and we will see how long it would remain no one business.
> Sure. It seems your government has lot of " opportunities " lately .
> Downing your own plane , sanctions , the corona virus , locust .
> You know , you mentioned the golden calf , but the more ones look it , the picture that comes into mind is of that pharaoh and the 10 plagues ...~


Well Lebanon was liberated from yoke of isreal in 2000 surly invaders' interests is in jeopardy that it is angry ... Iran has helped them to get rid of occupier and make it pay while isreal is the invader .. Did the Lebanese government asked you to occupy their lands for 18 years?

There is no Yemeni government, there was one which was toppled by Yemeni people .. there was an election and Hadi was elected to be president of transient government for 2 years to hold presidential election .. he didn't hold the election, extended his term for 1.5 years all despite Yemenis peaceful protests .. he resigned ... Saudis to force their own control again attack this country by the help of ameican our efforts to put an end to this war has not been successful ..




On Yemen government asking us to place our missiles in their territory ..
One Side:The UAE, KSA,the usa,UK,France, EU countries and a coalition of mercenaries and countries.
Another side: Yemeni people ..
Why joint forces of aforementioned countries have failed to achieve their objectives in this country? if we provide missile other side provides Jet, Bomb, Fuel, mercenaries , intell , logistic, state of art weaponry , political support and so on but fails I wonder if it's not Yemeni people then who is there that fight invaders?Anyhow what american and their dictatorial alias have done in Yemen is just starving people, creating famine, blockade, targeting infrastructure and invading another country .. 

On Judaism,
There was a prophet by the name of Moses he guided his people against Pharaon .. Then there was another prophet by the name of Jesus whom guided his people instead of following him they killed him (their Messiha) like many other prophets whom were killed by them. it wasn't new Moses left them for 40 days they started to worship a calf.Some followed Jesus and became Christians.
Some of them still think they are the chosen people despite all evil they've done .. they are so paranoid that think no matter what they do God would protect them all the time while God has given them time to reveal their true nature ... now they've turned to Pharaon.


----------



## bsruzm

Aramagedon said:


> This virus has more affect on Iranians and unlucky Italians who have close genetic.
> 
> More proof this virus is a biological weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

bsruzm said:


>


 Mofo
*
Go YouTube search simspons coronavirus/trump/predictions etc...*

*Goat pet Animation *

+


----------



## bsruzm

Aramagedon said:


> Mutherfauker.
> 
> Go YouTube search coronavirus simpsons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simpson

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

bsruzm said:


>


Mofo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Aramagedon said:


> Mutherfuker


Poor guy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

bsruzm said:


> Poor guy...


*Dumba$$$$$$$$$*


----------



## 925boy

DoubleYouSee said:


> You mean our equipments is even worse than african countries?!......seems they dealt better with corona......(if it's your logic i have to say you and your logic sucks)


So what is the reason why everyone is saying that Iranian govt didnt handle the Corona crisis well??



Aramagedon said:


> *Dumba$$$$$$$$$*


All you have to do to beat this guy is wait until Turkey withdraws/admits loss in SYria. THat day is coming, maybe not today, but its coming. just screenshot all his pro-Turkish posts against SYria...when Turkey loses in Syria and admits it, he will run and hide when you go looking for him. Trust me.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

925boy said:


> So what is the reason why everyone is saying that Iranian govt didnt handle the Corona crisis well??
> 
> 
> All you have to do to beat this guy is wait until Turkey withdraws/admits loss in SYria. THat day is coming, maybe not today, but its coming. just screenshot all his pro-Turkish posts against SYria...when Turkey loses in Syria and admits it, he will run and hide when you go looking for him. Trust me.


if everyone ask you to throw yourself in the hole.....will you accept?!.............everyone with which bacground....this is the issue...........


----------



## Aramagedon

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B9r0-Q4BxNV/?igshid=1uwer2fktxlgx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

925boy said:


> So what is the reason why everyone is saying that Iranian govt didnt handle the Corona crisis well??.




The main reason is that when there where already two people dead from corona in Iran , the supreme mullah , Khamenei , said that the talks about the corona are some conspiracy/propaganda by the west , to disrupt the Iranian elections. He encouraged people to go and vote in this meaningless elections whose candidates came from a carefully screened list , approved by the mullahs.

Even the Iranian people did not buy it and most of them voted with their feet and did not participate. How many got infected on that day we would never know. But we see many of Iran politicians who got infected and this could be part of the reason for it.

The second reason was , that after the virus spread in china , Iran announced that it would cancel all flights to china . But in secret the flights continued.

Hard to evaluate exactly how much this decision contributed to the spread of the virus , but fact it that from all the countries in the middle east Iran was hit the hardest.

And though Qom has many tourists visiting , other places in the middle east in Saudi or UAE get a lot more visitors.



~


----------



## Hack-Hook

sammuel said:


> The main reason is that when there where already two people dead from corona in Iran , the supreme mullah , Khamenei , said that the talks about the corona are some conspiracy/propaganda by the west , to disrupt the Iranian elections. He encouraged people to go and vote in this meaningless elections whose candidates came from a carefully screened list , approved by the mullahs.
> 
> Even the Iranian people did not buy it and most of them voted with their feet and did not participate. How many got infected on that day we would never know. But we see many of Iran politicians who got infected and this could be part of the reason for it.
> 
> The second reason was , that after the virus spread in china , Iran announced that it would cancel all flights to china . But in secret the flights continued.
> 
> Hard to evaluate exactly how much this decision contributed to the spread of the virus , but fact it that from all the countries in the middle east Iran was hit the hardest.
> 
> And though Qom has many tourists visiting , other places in the middle east in Saudi or UAE get a lot more visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> ~


there were 4 flight to evacuate iranian there and help chinese who wanted to go back to their home go to their country.

by the way there is a certain dude who still think coronovirus is democrats conspracy to undermine him. and can you exactly write whit Mr. Khamenei said here to see if he really meant what you implied or what you say is miss represanting wat he meant. and for the recordhe is the person who stopped religious cermonies and friday prayer to help stop the spread of the disease (Just guess when was the last time that anbody stopped those cermones)

and about iran get hit the hardest we see in time ,its still the beginning of the road there still is several month to weather out

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## sammuel

Hack-Hook said:


> there were 4 flight to evacuate iranian there and help chinese who wanted to go back to their home go to their country.
> 
> by the way there is a certain dude who still think coronovirus is democrats conspracy to undermine him. and can you exactly write whit Mr. Khamenei said here to see if he really meant what you implied or what you say is miss represanting wat he meant. and for the recordhe is the person who stopped religious cermonies and friday prayer to help stop the spread of the disease (Just guess when was the last time that anbody stopped those cermones)
> 
> and about iran get hit the hardest we see in time ,its still the beginning of the road there still is several month to weather out




The bottom line is , he could have postponed the election yet he did not. His decision , his responsibility.


As for the situation as a whole , i agree with you we are too early on this road to know who was hit the hardest. So far the countries that where hit happen to be some of the strongest economically and more organized. I dare not think what will happen if this virus reaches countries and places who are less prepared to deal with it ,not to mention refugees camps or slums , we have too many of in this region.

Strange that so far the impact in many places is Psychological and economic rather than a physical threat. Lets hope it stays that way.

It is like the whole world was put on hold. People don't travel anymore , don't go out and gather , do not pray in masses.

If you think of it , if someone wanted to make man kind stop there wondering , go home and reflect on their life and actions , that was sure a way to do it.

All we can do is hope that maybe something good will come out of all this " reflection "


~~


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Cthulhu

sammuel said:


> The bottom line is , he could have postponed the election yet he did not. His decision , his responsibility.


*France votes in nationwide municipal elections despite coronavirus lockdown*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

Amid possible biologic attack against Iran, how can a isolated british spy send vital county's information to his masters? simple, using skype.



Iranian president Hasan Rouhani receiving reports through skype, does anybody still doubt he is a traitor?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Cthulhu said:


> *France votes in nationwide municipal elections despite coronavirus lockdown*




would you call this a wise decision ?


----------



## Cthulhu

LOL!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239188523586146306
I’m an epidemiologist. When I heard about Britain’s ‘herd immunity’ coronavirus plan, I thought it was satire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

Cthulhu said:


> I’m an epidemiologist. When I heard about Britain’s ‘herd immunity’ coronavirus plan, I thought it was satire




Don't understand how countries take so different steps.

China and South Korea took severe steps and it seems to prove itself. While some countries did very little or too late. You would expect countries to follow some health organization world standard.

Even If some countries manage to get control over this while others do not , the world would still be shut down.








The ice age is coming, the sun is zooming in
Engines stop running, the wheat is growin' thin
A nuclear era, but I have no fear
'Cause London is drowning, and I, I live by the river


~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_Here is one thing to consider...there are governments much worse than Iran all around and we Iranians only blame ours!!!.. and by the way the same goes with Egypt..they do not even bother to test!!!..I guess the learned that from their American overlords!_

*Gambling with 80 Million Lives: Why Erdoğan Lied about Coronavirus*
One Turkish doctor estimates that as many as 60 percent of Turks may now be infected.

by Michael Rubin
As coronavirus spreads along Turkey’s borders, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and his ministers remained in denial. Just last week, Turkey’s health minister denied any cases existed in the country, a claim made against evidence that travelers to Turkey had been infected there. Ergin Kocyildirim, a pediatric cardiothoracic surgeon at the University of Pittsburg’s School of Medicine, wrote a brilliant essay describing both the Turkish government’s claim to have established an effective testing kit and the fraudulence of its claims.


When faced with both local and international disbelief about why coronavirus would bypass Turkey, Turkish authorities took a dual approach. As in China, they arrested whistleblowers. They went beyond simple repression as panelists on the state-controlled Turkish press insisted that Turkish genes rendered most Turkic peoples immune. Many Turks, Erdoğan included, may embrace the notion of both Islamic and Turkish supremacy, but his basic ignorance of science may have condemned Turks to once again prove Darwin correct.


What might have motivated Erdoğan to lie about coronavirus and gamble with the lives of 80 million Turks?

Part of the reason might be Erdoğan’s dangerous combination of arrogance and ignorance. The Turkish leader’s arrogance is reflected in the thin skin he has toward criticism. According to the Turkish Justice Ministry, Turkish police charged an average of 4,500 people each year from 2014 through 2017 with insulting the Turkish leader for criticizing Erdoğan or speaking about his corruption. (Full disclosure: I am one of them). In 2018, the Erdoğan regime initiated 26,000 new cases. Aa cracks began to show in the Turkish economy, Erdoğan spared no effort to muzzle growing criticism. Nor is the Turkish leader’s ignorance any secret as the crackdown on the free press has meant the surviving media merely amplifies the conspiracy theories in which Erdoğan and his top aides believe, such as the Jews targeting them with telekinesis, or that bands on migratory birds to be evidence of Israeli espionage. The Turkish accusation that followers of exiled theologian Fethullah Gülen contributed to the spread of the virus likely is only a matter of time.

A larger motivation may be fear. While Turkey’s demography is shifting in Erdoğan’s favor as conservative families from Turkey’s Anatolian heartland grow relative to the Europeanized Turks from central Istanbul and the Mediterranean coast, the economy is faltering. In 2010, Erdoğan promised that by Turkey’s 2023 centennial, Turkey would be one of the world’s top ten economies. Even before coronavirus, Turkey would be lucky to remain in the top 20 as corruption, nepotism, political interference in business, and broad mismanagement have combined to send confidence in Turkey’s economy into the gutter.

As Turkey’s economy teeters, the means to avoid catastrophe are narrowing. Looting Cypriot gas was one strategy, but even if Turkish exploration ships struck it rich, it would still be years to bring the gas to market. What Erdoğan really fears is the collapse of Turkey’s tourism industry. In 2018, the Turkish tourism industry accounts for nearly $30 billion dollars. Just a year ago, Erdoğan promised that Turkey would host 50 million tourists, raising that figure by at least 20 percent. Add into the mix Turkey’s investment of approximately $12 billion in a new Istanbul airport, expected to be the world’s largest, and one in which Erdoğan and his family are reportedly heavily invested. It seems Erdoğan sought to downplay reports of coronavirus in order to encourage tourist dollars to continue to flow. In doing so, he sought not only to play Russians, Europeans, and Americans for fools, but also endangered their lives. Unfortunately for Turkey, it will be Turks who will most pay the price as Turkey threatens to become the virus’ next big cluster. One Turkish doctor estimates that as many as 60 percent of Turks may now be infected and that Erdoğan is retarding testing in order to prevent the scale of the catastrophe from becoming known. Deaths were inevitable, but Erdoğan’s dishonest will likely cause many thousand additional deaths in his country added to the dozens Turkey reportedly has already experienced but will not officially report.

_Michael Rubin is a resident scholar at the American Enterprise Institute (AEI). You can follow him on Twitter: @mrubin1971_


----------



## Cthulhu

aryobarzan said:


> One Turkish doctor estimates that as many as 60 percent of Turks may now be infected and that Erdoğan is retarding testing in order to prevent the scale of the catastrophe from becoming known.


This line alone shows that this article is written by a retard with 2 digits of IQ.


----------



## Aramagedon

A worthy analysis about yankee biological wars:

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B932WAdndBr/?igshid=7asi0sjp1w9q


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240274254991462400


----------



## Messerschmitt




----------



## aryobarzan

Spring has arrived in Iran..Happy Norouz to all Iranian people.







View attachment 615321
View attachment 615321

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Aramagedon

Aramagedon said:


> *Watch the "Goat pet" in Persian or English:*




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLWHVmsa6L1v0f8SFb0qcOg

*Sad, Freemasons have removed the most worthy video that I’ve ever watched = " Goat pet 2 Masonic animation analysis "

They delete videos or images that unveil their Masonic mischief on YouTube, Instagram, Dailymotion Etc....*

This screenshot from Goat pet 2 (2011) still will burn their Wahhabi Masonic butts:






Since I realized the darkness of Freemasons and Wahhabis I'm way more supporter of my country's policies in every direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran Ranked the safest country in West Asia:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raptor22

What is going in the region? is war coming? any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242738001211543552


----------



## Sineva

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242738001211543552


Good luck with that one!
These same people/institution killed god knows how many iraqis with sanctions,they`re not going to give iran any breaks and concepts such as compassion and empathy are utterly alien to them,they only thing they respect is force and threats to their [perceived] interests.


----------



## aryobarzan

Guys..New IMF is now up and running..it is much much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

American biological war against Iran:


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> Guys..New IMF is now up and running..it is much much better.


LOL!!
For a minute I thought you were meaning the international monetary fund,I was thinking "dont tell me they actually gave rouhani the money he went begging for!!"
But then I realised you meant the new forum


----------



## aryobarzan

Sineva said:


> LOL!!
> For a minute I thought you were meaning the international monetary fund,I was thinking "dont tell me they actually gave rouhani the money he went begging for!!"
> But then I realised you meant the new forum


It happens..lol...I was really impressed by how they made the switch over to the new platform..it now has the same feel of this PDF..great job to Admin there I will try to post more often in there again...As for Rouhani's IMF request ..uses less dumb *** ...his brain slaved to asking for help from europeans..knowing well that they will not give him a penny . When his term is over (can not wait!) Iranian people should seriously think of making an accounting of his actions against Iran and bring a case against him in a fair and transparent forum...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

Pentagon order to plan for escalation in Iraq meets warning from top commander: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/27/world/middleeast/pentagon-iran-iraq-militias-coronavirus.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

War against Russia in 2020?


----------



## skyshadow

*ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  man im going to die




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244240680203030529*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

skyshadow said:


> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  man im going to die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244240680203030529*


looking at the position of Bahrain between KSA and Qatar, some would think Arabs were very pissed off when it was part of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sina-1

Proud of our young engineers!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244543575670521856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244545112002215938
soon Iran will find the cure/vaccine as well. Just wait and see!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

Sina-1 said:


> Proud of our young engineers!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244543575670521856
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244545112002215938
> soon Iran will find the cure/vaccine as well. Just wait and see!


While Iran is now mass producing version 2 of the Corona test Kit...in US of A (the most corrupt nation in the world) health workers are gearing up to face the Pandemic in *GARBAGE BAGS (note to all American members of this forum... next time you shiit mouth Iran just remember these photos) .*










n US
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> *forum... next time you shiit mouth Iran just remember these photos) .*


well this one is not usa its St. Jude Hospital in Los Banos Philippine the protection indeed seems lacking but if you look more carefully you see the stuff using those garbage bags for extra protection and underneath they have surgical gown face mask and so 


aryobarzan said:


>


these ones are indeed USA , what can I say It's mount Sinai Hospitals New York that seems the management decided to provide protection gear once each 5 days to nursing stuff , indeed worrying situation

By the way here in Iran we also have our shortcoming , for example in some of our poor province there is indeed lack of protective equipment for medical stuff to the extent that several time in Tehran on other more developed ceners people bought the protective gears on black market and sent it there .
even in tehran the usual protective gear i recieve only contain two pair of glove one Vinile and one Latex . while it won't affect my own protection as long as there is soap and water but it seriously will affect the protection of my patients .


----------



## Aramagedon

aryobarzan said:


> While Iran is now mass producing version 2 of the Corona test Kit...in US of A (the most corrupt nation in the world) health workers are gearing up to face the Pandemic in *GARBAGE BAGS (note to all American members of this forum... next time you shiit mouth Iran just remember these photos) .*
> View attachment 618934
> View attachment 618936
> View attachment 618937
> n US


Sorry yawnks


----------



## skyshadow

*
Delivered to the Swiss Embassy. Iranian made Corona virus detection kits donated to the American people*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> *Delivered to the Swiss Embassy. Iranian made Corona virus detection kits donated to the American people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why you are shy on who donated them , it was donated by Baqyat-Allah University Virus research center.
In short they are donated by IRGC to the people of the USA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244902540812189697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244908033467133952INSTEX successfully concludes first transaction: https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/en/newsroom/news/instex-transaction/2329744

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Yankee dogs want coup in Iraq






*تحرکات نظامی مشکوک آمریکا در کنار **ایران*

طبق اخبار منتشره، ایالات متحده تحرکات نظامی وسیعی را طی دو سه هفته گذشته در عراق و منطقه شروع کرده و در حالی که کل جهان درگیر اخبار کرونا می باشد، آمریکا تعداد زیادی نیرو و تجهیزات کمی و کیفی هم در عراق و هم در منطقه مستقر کرده است.

اسپوتنیک - در حالی که جهان ایالات متحده را تحت فشار قرار داده تا تحریم های یک جانبه بر علیه ایران را بردارد و اجازه دهد این کشور به جمع دیگر کشورهای جهان در مبارزه با ویروسی که کل بشریت را به خطر انداخته بپیوندد احتمال زیادی وجود دارد که مقامات آمریکایی بخواهند دست به یک ماجراجویی جدید بزنند تا اذهان جهانیان را از فاجعه ای که امروزه ایالات متحده با آن مواجه است دور کنند.

علیرغم رفتارهای تمسخر آمیز رییس جمهوری آمریکا در مورد انتشار ویروس کرونا در جهان مشاهده می کنیم که روز گذشته ایالات متحده گوی سبقت را از چین ربود و بیشترین تعداد افراد درگیر با ویروس کرونا را به نام خود ثبت کرد.

کشورهای اروپایی مانند ایتالیا و اسپانیا هم گوی سبقت را از چین ربودند و بیشترین تعداد کشته شدگان بر اثر کرونا را به نام خود ثبت کردند.

این اتفاق می تواند کل سیستم بهداشتی آمریکا که طی سه سال گذشته آقای ترامپ آن را به هم زد را زیر سوال برد و باید توجه داشت که هم ایتالیا و هم اسپانیا تلاش داشتند از همان سیستم بهداشتی تبعیت کنند.

علیرغم موفقیت های قابل توجه آقای ترامپ در ارتقای سطح شرایط اقتصادی و کاهش بیکاری در آمریکا اما ماجرای بهداشت و سلامت عمومی می تواند منجر به بزرگترین ضربه در انتخابات آتی به وی شود.

به همین دلیل امروزه آمریکایی ها بیش از پیش به منحرف کردن افکار عمومی داخلی و خارجی نسبت به شرایط داخلی آمریکا دارند و بهترین راه برای این کار همانا راه انداختن یک کودتا در عراق و یا ایجاد یک درگیری محدود با ایران می باشد.

طبق نظر همه کارشناسان بعید است آقای ترامپ بخواهد به سمت و سوی یک جنگ تمام عیار با ایران برود چون این جنگ می تواند تیر خلاص بر کالبد انتخاباتی نیم داره وی باشد؛ اما اینکه بتواند ضربه ای به ایران وارد کند و ایران هم نتواند پاسخ دهد می تواند به نفع او تمام شود.

احتمال دارد برخی مشاوران وی باور داشته باشند که امروزه با توجه به اینکه نیروهای مسلح ایران درگیر مبارزه با ویروس کرونا در داخل کشور هستند شرایط برای انجام یک عملیات نظامی اینچنینی بسیار مناسب می باشد و به همین دلیل برخی اهداف نظامی و یا اقتصادی و یا زیربنایی استراتژیک ایران را هدف قرار دهند و بعد آقای ترامپ به عنوان یک قهرمان بلا منازع در آمریکا ظهور کند.




© AP PHOTO / QASSIM ABDUL-ZAHRA
سه کشته و 12 زخمی در حمله موشكى به پایگاه نظامی آمریکا در عراق
بدیهی است شرط بندی آنها در این شرایط مبنی بر آن خواهد بود که ایرانی ها پاسخ نخواهند داد و حمله های اخیر به پایگاه های آمریکایی در عراق را می توانند بهانه کنند تا به ایران ضربه بزنند.

حال اگر آنها نتوانند این سناریو را پیاده کنند احتمال اینکه بخواهند دست به یک تحرک نظامی درون عراق بزنند هم زیاد است.

طبق این سناریو برخی تحلیلگران باور دارند ممکن است هدف آمریکایی ها از تقویت حضور خود در عراق به این دلیل باشد که آنها می خواهند مواضع نیروهای طرفدار ایران را هدف قرار دهند و آنها را تضعیف کنند تا شرایط یک کودتای نظامی در عراق فراهم شود و افسران ارتش عراق که همسو با ایالات متحده هستند با حمایت این کشور قدرت را در عراق به دست بگیرند.

پس از اینکه ارتش عراق قدرت را در این کشور در اختیار گرفت آمریکایی ها می توانند با استفاده از بقایای حزب بعث سابق و همچنین داعش ساختار ارتش عراق را به هم بریزند و این کشور را یا کاملا در کنترل خود بگیرند و یا اینکه آن را تبدیل به یمن و یا لیبی جدید کنند.




© SPUTNIK / ROMAN MAKHMUTOV
عراق از آمریکا به سازمان ملل متحد شکایت می‌کند
فراموش نکنید که صدام حسین هم دو بار با کودتای نظامی مورد حمایت آمریکا به قدرت رسید و بر عراق حکومت کرد و نقشه های آمریکا را محقق نمود و تمام سران حزب بعث سابق عراق و همچنین داعش هنوز در چنگ آمریکا هستند.

آیا می توان باور کرد که مثلا حضور خانواده صدام حسین در اردن و یا حضور اعضا و خانواده های حزب بعث سابق عراق در اردن و یا دیگر کشورهای عرب حوزه خلیج فارس بدون اجازه آمریکا بوده؟

آیا می توان تصور کرد هلیبورد فرماندهان داعش در وسط عملیات جنگی در سوریه و عراق به محل های امن بی دلیل بوده؟

خیر.

آمریکایی ها اینها را برای وقت مبادا نگه داشته اند و بستگی دارد این وقت مبادا کی باشد.

قطعا هم هدف نهایی آمریکایی ها این خواهد بود که پس از به هم ریختن اوضاع عراق این شرایط را به سمت ایران بکشند.

https://ir.sputniknews.com/opinion/202003276152209-تحرکات-نظامی-مشکوک-آمریکا-در-کنار-ایران/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245081019507761158

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*اینا همین کسایی هستن که میگن ما توی ایران زندگی میکنیم و خبرا رو تایید میکنن مثلا . نگاه کنید همشون ساکن اسراییل هستن








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Translation?


----------



## skyshadow

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Translation?


they say we are Iranians and live in Iran but when some one heard an explosion in Erez and ask others turns out they all heard it so they all live in Erez in Israel

*خبر ترور سردار قاانی توسط سپاه تکذیب شد.*

*IRGC denied the assassination of general. Qaani by Israel*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

skyshadow said:


> they say we are Iranians and live in Iran but when some one heard an explosion in Erez and ask others turns out they all heard it so they all live in Erez in Israel
> 
> *خبر ترور سردار قاانی توسط سپاه تکذیب شد.*
> 
> *IRGC denied the assassination of general. Qaani by Israel*


Israel military has a dedicated branch composed of Farsi and english speaking recruits ..the aim of this cyber group is to provide Iran rumors, half truths, misinformation and fake memberships in various Iran related social forums...There are few individuals on this forum acting under various flags including Iranian flags from this branch...The aim is to create division and mistrust between Iranians themselves and with their government.. Remember these people are the masters of *"Divide and Conquer"* strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245561521167429633

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

A very nice rendering of "Morghe Sahar" music:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sammuel

`



aryobarzan said:


> the aim is to provide Iran rumors, half truths, misinformation.




Is that not what the mullahs have been doing to the Iranian people , on a regular basis , for the last 40 years ?

What would you call PressTv ? Free journalism ?


~


----------



## Raghfarm007

sammuel said:


> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that not what the mullahs have been doing to the Iranian people , on a regular basis , for the last 40 years ?
> 
> What would you call PressTv ? Free journalism ?
> 
> 
> ~



No.... thats what the chosen "people" have been doing to the "Goyem".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

sammuel said:


> `
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that not what the mullahs have been doing to the Iranian people , on a regular basis , for the last 40 years ?
> 
> What would you call PressTv ? Free journalism ?
> 
> 
> ~


I recommend you read the "*Protocols of Elders of Zion"* if you have not already..There is a specific "chapter" for the subject of misinformation..so we can say you guys wrote the book on that ..lol..and by the way I prefer Press TV to CNN..less toxic for the mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Raghfarm007 said:


> No.... thats what the chosen "people" have been doing to the "Goyem".



I have worked in this business and I know Famipiravir has nothing more than other meds like Remdesivir or even AZ/HCQ combination. 

The chosen people have imported Famipiravir and are making the market ready. That is why they are using social media for their lies and businesses. 
The motherf* doctor who has some share in the medication import will try to sell it using subsidies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Aramagedon said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> Once again this Jew pig.





Raghfarm007 said:


> No.... thats what the chosen "people" have been doing to the "Goyem".





aryobarzan said:


> I recommend you read the "*Protocols of Elders of Zion"* if you have not already..There is a specific "chapter" for the subject of misinformation..so we can say you guys wrote the book on that ..lol..and by the way I prefer Press TV to CNN..less toxic for the mind.





Shawnee said:


> I have worked in this business and I know Famipiravir has nothing more than other meds like Remdesivir or even AZ/HCQ combination.
> 
> The chosen people have imported Famipiravir and are making the market ready. That is why they are using social media for their lies and businesses.
> The motherf* doctor who has some share in the medication import will try to sell it using subsidies.




Some when they cant find a reasonable answer to the simple truth , resort to insults or nonsense. Just shows they have nothing to sell.

~


----------



## Raghfarm007

yeap.... the chosn one always tries to take you money by selling you poision.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Good place to spend your lockdown!..
Kish Island, Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

Piggi yankees:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Shawnee

الان چن ماهی از قضیه حمله موشکی به الاسد میگذره و هنوز سخن جناب سردار وحیدی تو گوش منه که هشتاد نفر کشته شدند و امریکا تا ابد نمی تونه قضیه رو مخفی کنه. یه سردار دیگه هم گفت مدارک هم دارند به موقعش

جالبه که وحیدی دقیقا جایگاه ریاست سپاه قدس رو داشت یه زمانی.​
زمان میگذره ولی مردم یادشون میمونه 
برای اینه چن نفر میشن فرمانده سپاه قدس و کارنامه ها اینقدر فرق داره. یکیشون خالی بندی و یکیشون واقعیت​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> Piggi yankees:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


answer to this nonsense.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real...outbreak-in-iran.653930/page-38#post-12210740

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Your answer is here from the horse´s mouth:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> Your answer is here from the horse´s mouth:


as I said go and watch the complete lecture , not just some cuts from a conspiracy theorists . as i said vaccination and health care increase the population and improve living condition .
family planning and birth control decrease the population and improve living condition .
disease decrease population and worsen living condition.
not having birth control and family planning increase population worsen living condition and increase maternal mortality ratio


----------



## Raghfarm007

No need to reply to your repeative crap.... the guy litrally says vaccines will reduce births...and you come up with some bullcrap.....


----------



## skyshadow

*Later today: A message from the people of the Independent Republic of California to the people of the Islamic Republic of Iran.*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246905297672835078*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


>


show me where Who admitted that they were administrating strility vaccine .
between 50-500 are you kidding me. decide which number. and who said the vaccination was forcibly ? also can you tell me how many children saved because that vaccination . do you knew what meningitis do to brain ?


----------



## Mithridates

guys there was a news yesterday stating that Iran hacked US space-x program and some part of NASA, can anyone provide any intel about that??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*سیاه پوستان، بزرگترین قربانیان کرونا در آمریکا*
نظرها
نگارش از نیما قدکپور • ۰۸/۰۴/۲۰۲۰ - ۲۲:۵۱





آمارها نشان می‌دهند که بیشترین جانباختگان و مبتلایان به بیماری کووید-۱۹ در ایالات متحده سیاه پوستان هستند.

بر اساس آمار و ارقام منتشر شده از شمار مبتلایان و جانباختگان آمریکا حتی در برخی از ایالت‌ها که سیاهان اکثریت نیستند، تعداد ابتلا و مرگ و میر آنها بیش از سایرین است. از این جمله می‌توان به شهر میلواکی اشاره کرد.

با اینکه آمریکایی‌های آفریقایی تبار تنها یک چهارم جمعیت شهر را تشکیل می‌دهند اما ۴۵ درصد مبتلایان و ۷۰ درصد جانباختگان متعلق به این گروه است.

در شهر شیکاگو، سیاهپوستان نزدیک به ۶ برابر بیشتر از سفیدپوستان در معرض مرگ براثر کووید-۱۹ هستند. در این شهر سیاهان تنها ۳۰ درصد جمعیت را تشکیل می‌دهند اما ۶۸ درصد از قربانیان ویروس کرونا در این شهر سیاه پوست هستند.





مردی معلول در شیکاگوای پی
از سوی دیگر شهرها و ایالت‌هایی که اکثریت ساکنان را سیاهان تشکیل می‌دهند شاهد بالاترین آمار مرگ و میرند.

ایالت لوئیزیانا چهارمین نرخ مبتلایان به بیماری کووید-۱۹ را دارد و مرکز آن شهر نیواورلئان با ۶۰ درصد شهروند سیاه پوست، بیشترین آمار قربانیان را به نسبت تعداد مبتلایان دارد.

در دیترویت هم با اکثریت سیاه پوست وضعیت برهمین منوال است.


ترامپ سازمان جهانی بهداشت را تهدید کرد، افزایش قربانیان کرونا در آمریکا
شمار قربانیان کرونا در ایتالیا، اسپانیا، آمریکا و فرانسه از ۵۳ هزار نفر گذشت
یکی از دلایل تعداد بالای ابتلا در میان سیاه پوستان، نوع حرفه آنهاست. اکثریت سیاه پوستان در شرق و مرکز آمریکا کارگران صنایع و کارخانه‌ها هستند و ناچارند برای گذران زندگی و کسب درآمد از خانه‌های خود خارج شوند. تنها ۲۰ درصد از سیاه پوستان در کل ایالت‌های درگیر کرونا بدلیل حرفه خود «دورکاری» می‌کنند.

همچنین یافته‌های محققان نشان می‌دهد که بسیاری از قربانیان را افرادی تشکیل می‌دهند که بدلیل مشکلات تغذیه از اضافه وزن رنج می‌برند و در این میان تعداد سیاه پوستان به نسبت جمعیت‌شان بیشتر از سایرین است.

تعداد جانباختگان در ایالات متحده تا پایان روز چهارشنبه از مرز ۱۴ هزار نفر هم عبور کرد و این کشور بیشتر از ۴۱۸ هزار بیمار مبتلا به ویروس کرونا دارد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

I am seeking clarify on the newly released video by Ashab Al-Kahf. Will update accordingly. It will be all over the internet soon I am sure

they claim to have attacked a convoy of US troops



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248323858945511424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sina-1

skyshadow said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


If the clinical trials of this vaccine succeeds... think of the poetic justice when trump begs irgc for help!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Sina-1 said:


> If the clinical trials of this vaccine succeeds... think of the poetic justice when trump begs irgc for help!



i will die to see his face

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

Remember when Obama begged Iran to give their RQ 170 back?

It wouldnt be the first time in recent times that the US president had begged Iran....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranian ufo weapons:


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Sina-1 said:


> If the clinical trials of this vaccine succeeds... think of the poetic justice when trump begs irgc for help!


I dont think that the chumpenfuhrer is the sort of person who really gives two sh!ts about anyone but himself,infact I think that if it was a choice between seeking iranian help and leaving us citizens to die,then he`d probably just let his citizens die,because effectively this is a man[child] who is totally ruled by both his massive ego and his overwhelming narcissism and frankly compared to the power of those,the value of human life counts for little to nothing.

Now heres a good idea.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249097619261054978

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

OldTwilight said:


> به نظر میاد ج.ا از تعداد کشته ها راضی نیست .
> کاهش تعداد قطارهای بین شهری و متروها و اتوبوس های بی آر تی در حالی که مردم رو وادار به رفتن به سر کار کرده ، یعنی تجمع بیشتر مردم در یک واگن مترو و قطار و پخش سریعتر ویروس و مرگ و میر بیشتر ..
> 
> 
> به نظر میاد که حالا که می دونند چطوری می شه خودشون رو درمان کنند ، دیگه بی خیال قضیه شدند و گور پدر ملت ایران ...
> 
> آمار کشته ها هم دروغ ، تا حالا بالای 25000 نفر مردن ، دلیل مرگ 20000 تایی رو « سندروم حاد تنفسی » اعلان کردن تا توی لیست بیماران کرونایی نیارند



Amrika 20,000 morde daran to chad hafte.


----------



## Sina-1

Sineva said:


> I dont think that the chumpenfuhrer is the sort of person who really gives two sh!ts about anyone but himself,infact I think that if it was a choice between seeking iranian help and leaving us citizens to die,then he`d probably just let his citizens die,because effectively this is a man[child] who is totally ruled by both his massive ego and his overwhelming narcissism and frankly compared to the power of those,the value of human life counts for little to nothing.
> 
> Now heres a good idea.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249097619261054978



I completely agree with your premise. However I don't agree with your conclusion. If the clinical tests are successful then he will be *forced* to beg. Otherwise they keep losing trillions. One thing stump likes more than himself is money. So beg he will


----------



## Sineva

Here we see the clown prince pahlavi jr doing his best stand up comedy act in ages

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217949931933093889My favorite jokes were:
The 53 coup was not a coup
The 53 coup should be left up to the historians to decide if it was a coup[they did repeatedly]
And that coups happen from the bottom up [thats actually called a revolution not a coup]


----------



## padamchen

Sineva said:


> Here we see the clown prince pahlavi jr doing his best stand up comedy act in ages
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217949931933093889My favorite jokes were:
> The 53 coup was not a coup
> The 53 coup should be left up to the historians to decide if it was a coup[they did repeatedly]
> And that coups happen from the bottom up [thats actually called a revolution not a coup]



Nice to know even while lampooning him you guys still call him Prince.

Rebellions against royalty and the priesthood are not new to us.


----------



## Sineva

padamchen said:


> Nice to know even while lampooning him you guys still call him Prince.
> 
> Rebellions against royalty and the priesthood are not new to us.


Actually,the term that I used was the "*CLOWN* prince",not "crown prince"
This was inspired by the batman villain the joker,who was known as the clown prince of crime for rather obvious reasons.Pahlavi in this video also comes off as a bit of a clown,not to mention a joker,tho I`m pretty certain that its completely unintentional on his part.Sadly I just wasnt able to find a picture of him wearing joker makeup.[LOL!]


----------



## padamchen

Sineva said:


> Actually,the term that I used was the "*CLOWN* prince",not "crown prince"
> This was inspired by the batman villain the joker,who was known as the clown prince of crime for rather obvious reasons.Pahlavi in this video also comes off as a bit of a clown,not to mention a joker,tho I`m pretty certain that its completely unintentional on his part.Sadly I just wasnt able to find a picture of him wearing joker makeup.[LOL!]



No worries. I'm not a royalist either way. 

Its just nice to see that young Iranians still use Prince for someone who has essentially been run out of the land and now lives in exile.

Clown or otherwise does not impinge on the deference of the title.


----------



## Aramagedon

I always liked to research about geography history geopolitics nations empires wars politics etc ...

DNA maps prove Iran is at center of civilization and Iranians can considered as forefather of Europeans and Anatolis:

Also Iranians are much common with Indians & Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Very informative videos about Iran's hidden capabilities:


















https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/page-2322

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Aramagedon

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran-1st-country-to-use-plasma-therapy-for-covid-19-treatment.661616/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/some-50-000-patients-recover-in-iran.661614/


----------



## SubWater

@yavar
Hello dude
Where r u?
r u ok bro?

what happened to your Youtube account?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

One good thing about not having big air flight companies and large number of planes is that when the world loses 98% of their flights, you have less to worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

This incredible new species has been discovered not long ago and it is only found in Iran. It is a viper with a spider like tip of tail which it moves to imitate a spider in order to attract its prey.


Warning: Video shows snake hunting a bird. If you find such a thing disturbing, do not watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## like_a_boss

congrats guys 
firouzja beats carlsen

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...cked-by-16-year-old-in-banter-blitz-cup-final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

like_a_boss said:


> congrats guys
> firouzja beats carlsen
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...cked-by-16-year-old-in-banter-blitz-cup-final



He can recreate the historic power of the Iranian chess players. He can be the first Iranian champion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

What do you guys think about people like this ? The hardline clerics behind these riots should be arrested and tried for murder, helping spread the Coronavirus. This reminds me of the Christian extremists in the US who continue to go to Church without masks or any protection. When questioned they say "The blood of Jesus will protect us"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239933387198083073


----------



## Raghfarm007

The above people are linked to the Shirazi sect..... who are based in London, and brocast their views from their TV stations there.... funny the scum Alinejad forgot to mention that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashool

sha ah said:


> What do you guys think about people like this ? The hardline clerics behind these riots should be arrested and tried for murder, helping spread the Coronavirus. This reminds me of the Christian extremists in the US who continue to go to Church without masks or any protection. When questioned they say "The blood of Jesus will protect us"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239933387198083073


from who your news is show who the hell are you these stupid people have base in your beloved thid ugly monkey massih antar nezhad west in london and have 20 tv chanel in england like that monkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

رفقا
مدریتور فعلی سایت هنوز ایرانیه؟ اگه کسی میتونه کامنتهای نامربوط ترد ساخت ایران رو پاک کنه.‌‌
داره منحرف میشه کلا


----------



## sha ah

Do you really have a resort to foul language ? I was just asking for opinions regarding this incident. 



ashool said:


> from who your news is show who the hell are you these stupid people have base in your beloved thid ugly monkey massih antar nezhad west in london and have 20 tv chanel in england like that monkey


----------



## Aspen

Looks like you can't sanction style apparently. IRGC has still got the looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aspen said:


> Looks like you can't sanction style apparently. IRGC has still got the looks.


aren't those Sa'Iran glasses, If I'm not wrong teir price are around 40$ and their quality is above average at least like other glassess in the market their frame don't loose its color.
by the way they are marines , if they dont use such glasses they'll lose their eyes later in life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

Hack-Hook said:


> aren't those Sa'Iran glasses, If I'm not wrong teir price are around 40$ and their quality is above average at least like other glassess in the market their frame don't loose its color



https://product.statnano.com/product/10369/anti-reflective-sunglasses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TruthHurtz said:


> https://product.statnano.com/product/10369/anti-reflective-sunglasses


those are Sa'Iran glasses for pilots they have a police glass , guess these are the same ones


----------



## sha ah

The Iranian regular army has nice uniforms, including generals, but IRGC, the generals, I don't like their uniforms so much. 



Hack-Hook said:


> aren't those Sa'Iran glasses, If I'm not wrong teir price are around 40$ and their quality is above average at least like other glassess in the market their frame don't loose its color.
> by the way they are marines , if they dont use such glasses they'll lose their eyes later in life


----------



## TruthHurtz

sha ah said:


> The Iranian regular army has nice uniforms, including generals, but IRGC, the generals, I don't like their uniforms so much.



IRGC uniforms are iconic and distinct from other world armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

TruthHurtz said:


> IRGC uniforms are iconic and distinct from other world armed forces.



I like the IRGC uniforms for lower ranking officers but ironically the higher ranking officers / generals, their uniforms are not very appealing to me at all.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251505727463723008


----------



## Stryker1982

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251505727463723008



These guys are so scared. They say Iran is broke and weak and dying but then fearing Iran would buy weapons after the embargo is lifted. *So which one is it?*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> These guys are so scared. They say Iran is broke and weak and dying but then fearing Iran would buy weapons after the embargo is lifted. *So which one is it?*


Yes,thats always amused me no end,I mean iran for the last 40 years was portrayed as weak,militarily and technologically backward and yet despite that there is supposedly this huge fear in the west and its regional vassals of an iranian nuclear weapon.The same was true of irans missiles,its rather funny that despite the amount of effort devoted to downplaying or even ridiculing the capabilities of irans missile forces,the west still seems most insistent that iran limit the range and numbers of missiles in its arsenal. 
Its like they just cant seem to make up their minds........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

With Oil prices so low in the negative, I wonder what Iran's next move is considering it sells a mere 700,000 barrels compared to Saudi, Qatar, UAE's and Russia's several million barrels p/d


----------



## TruthHurtz

Stryker1982 said:


> With Oil prices so low in the negative, I wonder what Iran's next move is considering it sells a mere 700,000 barrels compared to Saudi, Qatar, UAE's and Russia's several million barrels p/d



Iran can barely sell oil anyways, it will have an effect but not as bad as the other parties who are hugely reliant on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> With Oil prices so low in the negative, I wonder what Iran's next move is considering it sells a mere 700,000 barrels compared to Saudi, Qatar, UAE's and Russia's several million barrels p/d


Iran has learned how to survive without oil. Have US allies like KSA, Kuwait, Bahrain and UAE?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

925boy said:


> Iran has learned how to survive without oil. Have US allies like KSA, Kuwait, Bahrain and UAE?



True, Iran isn't selling much oil to begin with. Those other countries as you say, are in huge trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The price went negative for a few hours and that was US crude futures, mostly due to storage issues. The US government seems to have bought up the excess reserves and will be adding the oil to their national reserve. The international price remains at around $20 a barrel.In other news Trump ordered the US government to make a large investment in purchasing oil when the price was at $30 a barrel. In any case, even $30 a barrel is relatively cheap. 

700,000 was according to tankertrackers.com, a geospatial analytics group which uses mostly information available to the public. Various analysts have various ideas. I read an article where one analyst believes that Iran was producing over 2,000,000 barrels a day, even during sanctions.

Countries like China, India, Indonesia, etc that have gold reserves and easy access to loans are no doubt buying up as much crude oil as humanly possible. With the sanction in place, Iran undoubtedly has to sell its oil at slightly below market price. Either that or Iran has to offer higher quality oil at the same price as standard quality. 

In any case I'm sure Iran isn't having any issues selling oil right now. The problem is that even if Iran were selling twice as much as a few months ago, they would still be making less since the price of oil has lost 60% of its value in just a few months.

So imagine 1 million barrels at $50. That's $50 million If Iran is now selling 2 million barrels at $20, that's still $40 million.

From a short term financial point of view this doesn't make sense, even for the Saudi's. If they were to cut their production by 20% the price could easily double and their profit margins would go through the roof compared to what they're making now. 

The Saudi's are obviously doing this on purpose. They want to put the last nail in the coffin and kill off the American shale industry once and for all. If you ask me, Russia and Saudi Arabia actually planned this behind closed doors. Remember a few months ago at a G20 meeting I believe where MBS and Putin acted like best friends ?

Right now the shale industry is on its last legs and many producers are contemplating shutting down. US shale doesn't make a profit unless the price is at $60 a barrel. The cuts promised by OPEC are going to take atleast 1 year to implement and that's if everything goes smoothly.

Realistically another 1-2 years of these prices and shale is finished. If the Saudi's are smart, they will hold out until the shale industry crumbles and then they can raise the prices, but even then only up to a point where shale is still not profitable, like $40 a barrel.

The current situation is causing alot of animosity to build up in the US towards the Saudi's. Perhaps if this continues the US will remove their new cutting edge radar systems from Saudi Patriot batteries, which would in turn allow the Houthi's to strike at the Saudi facilities yet again ? That would really give oil prices a boost ? Or perhaps Trump will order his troops to turn off the radar or allow the strikes to take place ? In any case, we haven't seen the Houthi's launch a large scale missile / drone attack in some time. There's a good chance that they're saving up their missiles / drones for a massive barrage. That's pretty much the only way after the American's beefed up their Patriot SAM's.



Stryker1982 said:


> With Oil prices so low in the negative, I wonder what Iran's next move is considering it sells a mere 700,000 barrels compared to Saudi, Qatar, UAE's and Russia's several million barrels p/d

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> True, Iran isn't selling much oil to begin with. Those other countries as you say, are in huge trouble.


I dont say this with any like or dislike- Iran's power just went up, because our world has strayed the farthest it ever has in modern times from its usual, capitalist, Western dominated model. Iran believes in the "alternative world governance" model, and that model got a boost recently with COVID...might be short term, might be long term, but something will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> 700,000 was according to tankertrackers.com, a geospatial analytics group which uses mostly information available to the public. Various analysts have various ideas. I read an article where one analyst believes that Iran was producing over 2,000,000 barrels a day, even during sanctions.



Iran is producing more than 2.5 million barrels per day simply because our local consumption needs about 1.7-2 million barrels per day. We are exporting fewer than 1 million barrels per day though. Probably around 200,000 to 500,000 bpd but no one knows for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

QWECXZ said:


> Iran is producing more than 2.5 million barrels per day simply because our local consumption needs about 1.7-2 million barrels per day. We are exporting fewer than 1 million barrels per day though. Probably around 200,000 to 500,000 bpd but no one knows for sure.


But i think Iran is also selling oil and oil products to neighbors. @BATMAN has confirmed that Iranian petroleum products are all over Pakistan, so Iran MUST be selling its oil to Kurdistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan...mostly. Why sell using ships that can be interdicted when you can supply as many oil barrels in all forms to multitide of neighbors with no oil and no cheaper oil than Iranian oil from across the border thats informally sold.


----------



## QWECXZ

925boy said:


> But i think Iran is also selling oil and oil products to neighbors. @BATMAN has confirmed that Iranian petroleum products are all over Pakistan, so Iran MUST be selling its oil to Kurdistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan...mostly. Why sell using ships that can be interdicted when you can supply as many oil barrels in all forms to multitide of neighbors with no oil and no cheaper oil than Iranian oil from across the border thats informally sold.


Yes, you're right. But oil tankers can carry million barrels of oil. How can you move that many oil barrels on the ground? It seems impossible to me.
And I wouldn't count on something that a person like BATMAN says really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

QWECXZ said:


> Yes, you're right. But oil tankers can carry million barrels of oil. How can you move that many oil barrels on the ground? It seems impossible to me.
> And I wouldn't count on something that a person like BATMAN says really.


LOOOOOOOOL. no further comments from me. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

God I hope Kim is okay...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

_Get to know your enemy as described by a citizen of the enemy state._

*We Are Living in a Failed State*
The coronavirus didn’t break America. It revealed what was already broken.
SPECIAL PREVIEW: JUNE 2020 ISSUE
George Packer
Staff writer for _The Atlantic_
When the virus came here, it found a country with serious underlying conditions, and it exploited them ruthlessly. Chronic ills—a corrupt political class, a sclerotic bureaucracy, a heartless economy, a divided and distracted public—had gone untreated for years. We had learned to live, uncomfortably, with the symptoms. It took the scale and intimacy of a pandemic to expose their severity—to shock Americans with the recognition that we are in the high-risk category.

The crisis demanded a response that was swift, rational, and collective. The United States reacted instead like Pakistan or Belarus—like a country with shoddy infrastructure and a dysfunctional government whose leaders were too corrupt or stupid to head off mass suffering. The administration squandered two irretrievable months to prepare. From the president came willful blindness, scapegoating, boasts, and lies. From his mouthpieces, conspiracy theories and miracle cures. A few senators and corporate executives acted quickly—not to prevent the coming disaster, but to profit from it. When a government doctor tried to warn the public of the danger, the White House took the mic and politicized
the message.

Every morning in the endless month of March, Americans woke up to find themselves citizens of a failed state. With no national plan—no coherent instructions at all—families, schools, and offices were left to decide on their own whether to shut down and take shelter. When test kits, masks, gowns, and ventilators were found to be in desperately short supply, governors pleaded for them from the White House, which stalled, then called on private enterprise, which couldn’t deliver. States and cities were forced into bidding wars that left them prey to price gouging and corporate profiteering.

Civilians took out their sewing machines to try to keep ill-equipped hospital workers healthy and their patients alive. Russia, Taiwan, and the United Nations sent humanitarian aid to the world’s richest power—a beggar nation in utter chaos.

Adam Chilton, Kevin Cope, Charles Crabtree, and Mila Versteeg: Red and blue America agree that now is the time to violate the Constitution

Donald Trump saw the crisis almost entirely in personal and political terms. Fearing for his reelection, he declared the coronavirus pandemic a war, and himself a wartime president. But the leader he brings to mind is Marshal Philippe Pétain, the French general who, in 1940, signed an armistice with Germany after its rout of French defenses, then formed the pro-Nazi Vichy regime. Like Pétain, Trump collaborated with the invader and abandoned his country to a prolonged disaster. And, like France in 1940,
America in 2020 has stunned itself with a collapse that’s larger and deeper than one miserable leader. Some future autopsy of the pandemic might be called _Strange Defeat_, after the historian and Resistance fighter Marc Bloch’s contemporaneous study of the fall of France. Despite countless examples around the U.S. of individual courage and sacrifice, the failure is national. And it should force a question that most Americans have never had to ask: Do we trust our leaders and one another enough to summon a collective response to a mortal threat? Are we still capable of self-government?

This is the third major crisis of the short 21st century. The first, on September 11, 2001, came when Americans were still living mentally in the previous century, and the memory of depression, world war, and cold war remained strong. On that day, people in the rural heartland did not see New York as an alien stew of immigrants and liberals that deserved its fate, but as a great American city that had taken a hit for the whole country. Firefighters from Indiana drove 800 miles to help the rescue effort at Ground Zero. Our civic reflex was to mourn and mobilize together.

Partisan politics and terrible policies, especially the Iraq War, erased the sense of national unity and fed a bitterness toward the political class that never really faded. The second crisis, in 2008, intensified it. At the top, the financial crash could almost be considered a success. Congress passed a bipartisan bailout bill that saved the financial system. Outgoing Bush-administration officials cooperated with incoming Obama administration officials. The experts at the Federal Reserve and the Treasury Department used monetary and fiscal policy to prevent a second Great Depression. Leading bankers were shamed but not prosecuted; most of them kept their fortunes and some their jobs. Before long they were back in business. A Wall Street trader told me that the financial crisis had been a “speed bump.”
All of the lasting pain was felt in the middle and at the bottom, by Americans who had taken on debt and lost their jobs, homes, and retirement savings. Many of them never recovered, and young people who came of age in the Great Recession are doomed to be poorer than their parents. Inequality—the fundamental, relentless force in American life since the late 1970s—grew worse.


This second crisis drove a profound wedge between Americans: between the upper and lower classes, Republicans and Democrats, metropolitan and rural people, the native-born and immigrants, ordinary Americans and their leaders. Social bonds had been under growing strain for several
decades, and now they began to tear. The reforms of the Obama years, important as they were—in health care, financial regulation, green energy—had only palliative effects. The long recovery over the past decade enriched corporations and investors, lulled professionals, and left the working class further behind. The lasting effect of the slump was to increase polarization and to discredit authority, especially government’s.
Both parties were slow to grasp how much credibility they’d lost. The coming politics was populist. Its harbinger wasn’t Barack Obama but Sarah Palin, the absurdly unready vice-presidential candidate who scorned expertise and reveled in celebrity. She was Donald Trump’s John the Baptist.

Trump came to power as the repudiation of the Republican establishment. But the conservative political class and the new leader soon reached an understanding. Whatever their differences on issues like trade and immigration, they shared a basic goal: to strip-mine public assets for the benefit of private interests. Republican politicians and donors who wanted
government to do as little as possible for the common good could live happily with a regime that barely knew how to govern at all, and they made themselves Trump’s footmen.

Like a wanton boy throwing matches in a parched field, Trump began to immolate what was left of national civic life. He never even pretended to be president of the whole country, but pitted us against one another along lines of race, sex, religion, citizenship, education, region, and—every day of his presidency—political party. His main tool of governance was to lie. A third of the country locked itself in a hall of mirrors that it believed to be reality; a third drove itself mad with the effort to hold on to the
idea of knowable truth; and a third gave up even trying.

Trump acquired a federal government crippled by years of right-wing ideological assault, politicization by both parties, and steady defunding. He set about finishing off the job and destroying the professional civil service. He drove out some of the most talented and experienced career officials, left essential positions unfilled, and installed loyalists as commissars over the cowed survivors, with one purpose: to serve his own interests. His major legislative accomplishment, one of the largest tax cuts in history, sent hundreds of billions of dollars to corporations and the rich. The beneficiaries flocked to patronize his resorts and line his reelection pockets. If lying was his means for using power, corruption was his end.

More....
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/06/underlying-conditions/610261/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

TruthHurtz said:


> God I hope Kim is okay...


Why? What difference does it make to us?


----------



## Aramagedon

*Hundreds poisoned in the US after stupid Trump recommendation of injecting/drinking of vitex:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

This website https://ycharts.com/indicators/iran_crude_oil_production
Says Iran is producing 2.6 million barrels per day. I'm not sure how current this is but if Iran needs 1.5 - 1.7 for domestic consumption then that would leave approx 600,000 for export

That tankertrackers website estimated that Iran was exporting 700,000 near the end of last year. Keep in mind that doesn't include oil sold through land routes and 700,000 was the number that they were able to come up with by analyzing mostly publicly available satellite images of tankers. They even stated that some of the methods Iran was using made it nearly impossible to track.

In reality the number could have been anywhere from 1 million to 1.2 or 1.4 via tankers alone and then another 400,000 via land routes. I mean even at 700,000 via tankers and 200,000 via land, the would still be approx 1 million barrels per day. At the end of the day everyone loves cheap oil .

According to RadioFarda, this article https://en.radiofarda.com/a/opec-sa...-million-bpd-since-us-sanctions/30272297.html
They say that Iran's oil production was down from 3.8 in Nov 2018 to 2.146 in Nov 2019. That would be down 1.65 million barrels per day. According to them Iran was only exporting 200,000-350,000 barrels per day at the time of this article. Personally I don't buy that number, especially since other analysts who have used satellite imagery have stated double that number.

This article is saying that last year Iran was selling 1.2-1.4 just to China
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/02/mil...anian-crude-are-sitting-in-chinese-ports.html

This article is saying that Iranian exports have been reduced to 100,000 bpd in July of 2019
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...irans-oil-exports-slide-in-july-idUSKCN1UP1UD

According to another article, which I can't find now for the life of me, I read online, one western analyst has stated that by looking at satellite images of Iran's oil facilities, he's guessing that Iran is still producing 4 million + barrels per day. This was before the Coronavirus and before the price of oil collapsed and at the end of the day it's speculation.

However keep in mind, oil is cheap right now. It would make sense for nations with gold / cash reserves to horde as much oil as possible, especially from Iran, since because of the sanctions Iran has to give a discount on oil. Who knows but there's a good chance that India, China, Indonesia,even Iran's neighbors are hording cheap Iranian oil.

Anyways even if Iran were selling more oil, like 2 million barrels per day, at the current prices, Iran would still be generating less revenue than a few months ago when the price of oil was $50+ per barrel. For Iran it's a loss no matter how you want to look at it but even 1 million + barrels per day



QWECXZ said:


> Iran is producing more than 2.5 million barrels per day simply because our local consumption needs about 1.7-2 million barrels per day. We are exporting fewer than 1 million barrels per day though. Probably around 200,000 to 500,000 bpd but no one knows for sure.


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> This website https://ycharts.com/indicators/iran_crude_oil_production
> Says Iran is producing 2.6 million barrels per day. I'm not sure how current this is but if Iran needs 1.5 - 1.7 for domestic consumption then that would leave approx 600,000 for export
> 
> That tankertrackers website estimated that Iran was exporting 700,000 near the end of last year. Keep in mind that doesn't include oil sold through land routes and 700,000 was the number that they were able to come up with by analyzing mostly publicly available satellite images of tankers. They even stated that some of the methods Iran was using made it nearly impossible to track.
> 
> In reality the number could have been anywhere from 1 million to 1.2 or 1.4 via tankers alone and then another 400,000 via land routes. I mean even at 700,000 via tankers and 200,000 via land, the would still be approx 1 million barrels per day. At the end of the day everyone loves cheap oil .
> 
> According to RadioFarda, this article https://en.radiofarda.com/a/opec-sa...-million-bpd-since-us-sanctions/30272297.html
> They say that Iran's oil production was down from 3.8 in Nov 2018 to 2.146 in Nov 2019. That would be down 1.65 million barrels per day. According to them Iran was only exporting 200,000-350,000 barrels per day at the time of this article. Personally I don't buy that number, especially since other analysts who have used satellite imagery have stated double that number.
> 
> This article is saying that last year Iran was selling 1.2-1.4 just to China
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/02/mil...anian-crude-are-sitting-in-chinese-ports.html
> 
> This article is saying that Iranian exports have been reduced to 100,000 bpd in July of 2019
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...irans-oil-exports-slide-in-july-idUSKCN1UP1UD
> 
> According to another article, which I can't find now for the life of me, I read online, one western analyst has stated that by looking at satellite images of Iran's oil facilities, he's guessing that Iran is still producing 4 million + barrels per day. This was before the Coronavirus and before the price of oil collapsed and at the end of the day it's speculation.
> 
> However keep in mind, oil is cheap right now. It would make sense for nations with gold / cash reserves to horde as much oil as possible, especially from Iran, since because of the sanctions Iran has to give a discount on oil. Who knows but there's a good chance that India, China, Indonesia,even Iran's neighbors are hording cheap Iranian oil.
> 
> Anyways even if Iran were selling more oil, like 2 million barrels per day, at the current prices, Iran would still be generating less revenue than a few months ago when the price of oil was $50+ per barrel. For Iran it's a loss no matter how you want to look at it but even 1 million + barrels per day



Well, yeah. I said that Iran produces more than 2.5 million barrels per day to correct what you had said about Iran producing 700,000 bpds. 

Anyway, you can't say that because at some point in recent years Iran allegedly exported 1.2 million bpds to China then it has to be the same this year. Our oil production is decreasing as you quoted from Radio Farda. Bijan Zanganeh has confirmed that our oil production is decreasing. We produced almost 5 million barrels per day before Trump reimposed US unilateral sanctions. Now we are producing fewer than 3 million barrels per day. And our oil consumption differs season by season and year by year. For example, after the gasoline reform plan in October, our gas consumption decreased and obviously that affects our local oil consumption as well.

And selling oil on the land is too difficult. Oil tankers can carry millions of barrels safely. What kind of container trucks do you want to use that can handle anything like that? How many of them do you need? I don't think it's feasible. Maybe 50,000 barrels per day can be sold like that, but not hundreds of thousands of barrels.

Selling 2 million barrels per day is completely impossible even before covid-19, considering our capacities and our local consumption. Japan, South Korea, all European countries (Italy, Spain, Greece, etc.), Singapore, Malaysia, even India and Turkey have stopped buying Iranian crude oil. Most Chinese refineries have switched to Saudi Arabian oil and Iranian oil is not their top priority anymore. Even 700,000 barrels per day is too optimistic. The real number is probably between 200,000 to 500,000. But as I said, nobody knows for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The last former regime FM flattens BBC and yankees






saudi regime will fall soon and yankees can't do nothing about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Before the Coronavirus epidemic was a thing, Iran was exporting atleast 700,000 bpd, maybe 1 million or slightly more. What you see on paper is one thing and what countries and traders do behind closed doors is another. Of course the grey market / black market has a limit, but when prices were at $50/$60 a barrel, Iran could entice buyers with steep discounts. 

Now after the Coronavirus, if you think about it logically, the number should obviously be much lower but like I said various countries are probably hording as much cheap oil as possible at the moment. At these prices I'm guessing that China, among others are building storage facilities just to store more and more cheap oil. It makes sense since at these prices, what are you going to lose ? The issue is that at these prices, eventually storage facilities will be full and with prices being so low, like today $10 per barrel for WTI, at the end of the day the oil does cost money to produce and how much lower can Iran go ? Let's say it costs Iran $5-$8 per barrel to produce, then realistically what price can Iran offer consumers in order to convince them to take the risk of dealing with them ? I mean yes Brent Crude is still 19.22 and I'm pretty sure Iran bases its oil price on Brent, but still. 



QWECXZ said:


> Well, yeah. I said that Iran produces more than 2.5 million barrels per day to correct what you had said about Iran producing 700,000 bpds.
> 
> Anyway, you can't say that because at some point in recent years Iran allegedly exported 1.2 million bpds to China then it has to be the same this year. Our oil production is decreasing as you quoted from Radio Farda. Bijan Zanganeh has confirmed that our oil production is decreasing. We produced almost 5 million barrels per day before Trump reimposed US unilateral sanctions. Now we are producing fewer than 3 million barrels per day. And our oil consumption differs season by season and year by year. For example, after the gasoline reform plan in October, our gas consumption decreased and obviously that affects our local oil consumption as well.
> 
> And selling oil on the land is too difficult. Oil tankers can carry millions of barrels safely. What kind of container trucks do you want to use that can handle anything like that? How many of them do you need? I don't think it's feasible. Maybe 50,000 barrels per day can be sold like that, but not hundreds of thousands of barrels.
> 
> Selling 2 million barrels per day is completely impossible even before covid-19, considering our capacities and our local consumption. Japan, South Korea, all European countries (Italy, Spain, Greece, etc.), Singapore, Malaysia, even India and Turkey have stopped buying Iranian crude oil. Most Chinese refineries have switched to Saudi Arabian oil and Iranian oil is not their top priority anymore. Even 700,000 barrels per day is too optimistic. The real number is probably between 200,000 to 500,000. But as I said, nobody knows for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/syri...les-over-damascus.663300/page-4#post-12277872


Beny Karachun said:


> Here's one, not only did it miss, but it also didn't explode
> View attachment 627835


this is another one for Iranian members to learn not to bother
he posted Pic of fuel tank and body BM missile which after warhead separation landed, in place which has landed there is no sign REV.

the retard says explode,

one should tell the retard if the missile explode it will burn the body and fuel tank, the piucture is so clear so ..............



Trench Broom said:


> Now with the oil prices being negative, the Iranian terror regime is under more and more pressure.


Really?? We produce 200,000 barrels day before price drop to Zero so explain here what has it change ? How is it effecting Iran ?? Please give us some number and figures??




Philosopher. said:


> General (Ret)



This guy is mentally retarded

Just watched video from 9:30

Quote “ *Boko Haram means the holy book which means Quran *
*“*End quote


The guy well know lier retard,

But Israeli members here try to make post about iranian General.


But by making foolish post the reality on ground will not change.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Before the Coronavirus epidemic was a thing, Iran was exporting atleast 700,000 bpd, maybe 1 million or slightly more. What you see on paper is one thing and what countries and traders do behind closed doors is another. Of course the grey market / black market has a limit, but when prices were at $50/$60 a barrel, Iran could entice buyers with steep discounts.
> 
> Now after the Coronavirus, if you think about it logically, the number should obviously be much lower but like I said various countries are probably hording as much cheap oil as possible at the moment. At these prices I'm guessing that China, among others are building storage facilities just to store more and more cheap oil. It makes sense since at these prices, what are you going to lose ? The issue is that at these prices, eventually storage facilities will be full and with prices being so low, like today $10 per barrel for WTI, at the end of the day the oil does cost money to produce and how much lower can Iran go ? Let's say it costs Iran $5-$8 per barrel to produce, then realistically what price can Iran offer consumers in order to convince them to take the risk of dealing with them ? I mean yes Brent Crude is still 19.22 and I'm pretty sure Iran bases its oil price on Brent, but still.


You do realize that selling one million barrels per day is not something that can go unnoticed. Right? Your argument about 'what you see on paper is one thing and what trades do behind closed doors is another' is not correct. Iran has 54 oil tankers to deliver our oil to our customers. Depending on the destination, it takes 2 to 4 weeks to deliver our oil. All of our oil tankers can be tracked by satellites. So, it's easy to estimate how much oil Iran exports. And you can't export enough oil on the ground. That is why countries buy these mega huge vessels for transporting oil.


----------



## Slav Defence

Happy Ramdan Kareem 
How is everyone here?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Philosopher

Slav Defence said:


> Happy Ramdan Kareem
> How is everyone here?



Happy Ramandan! 

Doing well, wishing everyone a safe journey through this current pandemic. Hope you are staying safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Philosopher. said:


> Happy Ramandan!
> 
> Doing well, wishing everyone a safe journey through this current pandemic. Hope you are staying safe.


Alhamdullilah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Ramadan Kareem!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mithridates

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Slav Defence said:


> Happy Ramdan Kareem
> How is everyone here?





Aspen said:


> Ramadan Kareem!



Ramazan Karim InshaAllah , all i know is AZAN is in 1 hour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255893642725777409

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

@Mithridates Dadash, havest bashe ban nashi. Man comentemo unja pak kardam chon mod ha daran un threadro nega mikonand . Beyareshoon ye threade dige bad barashoon migim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher. said:


> @Mithridates Dadash, havest bashe ban nashi. Man comentemo unja pak kardam chon mod ha daran un threadro nega mikonand . Beyareshoon ye threade dige bad barashoon migim.


off topic ro ban nemikonan, tohini ham beheshon nakardam. ban ham bokonan arzeshesh ro dare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> off topic ro ban nemikonan, tohini ham beheshon nakardam. ban ham bokonan arzeshesh ro dare.



Alan in modeshoon miyad bet rate a manfi mide. Ina miyan alan khodeshoonro victm neshoon midan. In quote hashoon has dari reply mikoni? boro toye ye thread dige beshoon reply kon.

@Mithridates Toye section khodeshoon nazar chon modeshoon mitone banet kone. Toye middle section, yea thread peyda kon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher. said:


> Alan in modeshoon miyad bet rate a manfi mide. Ina miyan alan khodeshoonro victm neshoon midan. In quote hashoon has dari reply mikoni? boro toye ye thread dige beshoon reply kon.
> 
> @Mithridates Toye section khodeshoon nazar chon modeshoon mitone banet kone. Toye middle section, yea thread peyda kon.


haji velesh kon pas, gozashtam thread khodeshoon, beram pak konam ta be gha naraftam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> haji velesh kon pas, gozashtam thread khodeshoon, beram pak konam ta be gha naraftam



Are dadash, pak kon. Ban nasho, inja lazemet darim ma  Veleshoon kon baba. Age ina harfi daran, jorat daran biyan toye in sectione khodemoon. Posteto toye in UAV thread ham pak kon ta rate manfi nadadet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Anyone watched this man before, he is an Iranian electronic engineer:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

I was watching him earlier today.....


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran Preparing to Export Homemade Coronavirus Test Kits to Turkey, Germany - Reports*
© AP Photo / Ebrahim Noroozi

MIDDLE EAST
10:18 GMT 04.05.2020(updated 10:20 GMT 04.05.2020)Get short URL
by Ilya Tsukanov
Topic:
Nations Continue to Fight COVID-19 Crisis as Over 2.5 Million People Infected Globally (172)
 0 20
Subscribe
Initially one of the countries hit hardest by the COVID-19 pandemic, Iran has managed to slow infection rates dramatically, and even begun a careful reopening of businesses and public spaces. On Sunday, President Hassan Rouhani announced that mosques would be reopened in over 130 towns designated as ‘low-risk areas’ by Monday.

Iran plans to export domestically-created coronavirus test kits abroad to countries including Turkey and Germany, Sorena Sattari, vice president for science and technology under President Rouhani, has said.

Speaking to Iran’s Islamic Republic News Agency on Monday, the official explained that exports are expected to begin sometime “in the coming weeks,” and that they have already received the necessary export licenses from the Ministry of Health and Medical Education.

Sattari said the kits were created and produced by Iranian knowledge-based companies.

“Iran has attained a level of self-sufficiency regarding coronavirus diagnostic serology kits that allows us to export them to most countries. Furthermore, we have not faced any restrictions on the volume of exports of these products abroad,” he explained.

According to the official, Iran has now built up the capacity to perform up to one million coronavirus tests per day, with “all of these tests performed using kits that are domestically produced.” This is a significant figure, given that the Middle Eastern nation has a total population of about 83 million people.

“Our knowledge-based companies have produced a great deal for the coronavirus, which we can export to other countries in the fall, when the second wave of coronavirus strikes,” Sattari noted.

The vice president had previously indicated that in addition to test kits, Iran has made strides in the production of ICU and CCU equipment, CT-scan machines, disinfectants, and upwards of 6 million masks per day.

During the first months of the novel coronavirus pandemic, Iran was one of the countries hit hardest by the disease, suffering not only high fatalities rates, but higher-than-usual infection rates among the country’s leaders and lawmakers. Today, with a total of 97,400+ total infections and 6,203 deaths, the country rounds out the global top ten.

The country’s health authorities announced that the nation was no longer “in the red” on total infections late last month, with death tolls said to be falling and the number of recoveries rising to over 66,000 by April 24. The government allowed low-risk businesses, including factories, workshops and some stores to resume operations in late April. Mosques in low-risk areas were reopened on Monday.

In recent months, Iranian officials have repeatedly urged the US to scrap its unilateral sanctions against the Islamic Republic amid the coronavirus pandemic. Washington refused, however, and helped to block International Monetary Fund loan assistance, while claiming that it was prepared to help ordinary Iranians.

In late March, Maj. Gen. Hossein Salami, chief of Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps, slammed US claims about aid as “demagogy,” defiantly adding that “if the American nation needs help, we can render assistance to them, but we do not need their help.”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307070040166402

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307072292483072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307074603544587

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307077669617667

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307079900934146

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307082866348033

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307085194227715

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307087912095745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307090340556811

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307092651659266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257307094564261898
Iran haters wont like this..oh well.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 925boy

*Strategic Fail: Partnering with Turkey to Counter Iran Would Misread the Region*
 Blaise Misztal
May 4, 2020
Commentary
 


 







As Iran and its proxies ramp up attacks against U.S. forces in Iraq and harass American naval vessels in the Persian Gulf — an escalation possibly fueled by Iran’s dismal handling of its coronavirus outbreak — the administration of President Donald Trump appears divided about how to respond. Reports suggest that officials are split between two options — forceful retaliation directly against Iran and more limited reprisals against its Iraqi proxies. But a third strategy exists — one that parts of the administration have been preparing for two years — that would allow the administration to both take the fight to Iran and lower U.S. exposure: namely, recruiting Turkey in a campaign to push back against Iranian forces splayed out across the northern tier of the Middle East.

Such a partnership might seem unthinkable to most in Washington. A remarkable, bipartisan consensus exists on Capitol Hill and among foreign policy experts that the United States and Turkey, though nominally treaty allies, share few, if any, interests, objectives, and, particularly, values. This overwhelming conventional wisdom, however, is not unanimously embraced. Elements of the Trump administration are actively seeking to rehabilitate the relationship with Turkey, with the support of some of outside analysts, while President Trump has remained friendly with Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Rather than dismissing these positions as outside the mainstream, these analytical assessments and strategic judgements should be taken seriously, not least because they have the real possibility of shaping policy.



Become a Member


Indeed, the rapid shift in conditions along the Syrian-Turkish border over the last six months suddenly makes such a realignment a very real possibility. The United States largely acceded to Turkish demands to withdraw from northeastern Syria, while Turkey has recently demonstrated its ability and willingness to target Iranian forces in Idlib. Suddenly, both allies might have an interest in working together against Iran.

Pursuing cooperation with Turkey might appear to give the Trump administration a way out of its Iran policy dilemma, but that does not make it a sound strategy. Even if a U.S.-Turkish campaign against Iran were plausible, it would represent a fundamental misreading of Erdogan, of Iran, and of the ways in which the region’s strategic landscape is dramatically changing. It would be ineffective, at best, and counter-productive, at worst.

*Iran, It’s Always Been Iran*

The desire to prioritize Iran as part of its approach to the Middle East has been evident in at least some Trump administration statements, lurking in the background even when discussing the Islamic State. “We’re not going to leave,” then-National Security Advisor John Bolton declared of Syria in September 2018, “as long as Iranian troops are outside Iranian borders and that includes Iranian proxies and militias.” For all the talk of pushing back on Iran’s regional ambitions, however, there was little concrete evidence to suggest the administration really was doing so militarily.

That all changed on Jan. 2, 2020. The U.S. drone strike that killed Qassem Soleimani, the commander of Quds Force and the lead architect of Iran’s regional strategy, along with senior members of Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Forces, upended expectations — in Washington and Tehran — about Trump’s willingness to use force directly against Iranian assets.

Nor was the Soleimani killing an aberration. As demonstrated by the increased tempo of tit-for-tat strikes between U.S. forces and pro-Iranian Iraqi militias in mid-March, the Trump administration is debating how to respond to renewed low-level harassment from Iran’s proxies. The administration appears determined to respond, but is struggling to determine how to do so.

*How Can America Counter Iran If It Withdraws from Syria?*

If the administration had been planning to take on Iran and its proxies militarily, however, the U.S. withdrawal from Syria in October 2019 might seem counter-productive. At best, it signaled a declining political appetite for an American military commitment in the Middle East. At worst, reducing cooperation with the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) left the United States with decreased access to bases and fewer local partners to use against Iran. But the decision to reduce American presence in Syria was not merely about ending an endless counter-terrorist mission against a defeated enemy; it was as much about laying the groundwork for a new approach to Iran. A more muscular approach, to be sure, as demonstrated by the Soleimani strike, but, more critically, one in which Turkey would play a larger role.

Consider, for example, the seemingly most inexplicable aspect of the withdrawal — that, given Trump’s evident desire to leave Syria, better preparations were not made for the inevitable pullout. As Aaron Stein argued, that “Washington never seriously grappled with how to leave Syria in a way that satisfied Trump and maximized U.S. interests,” amounts to bureaucratic malpractice. That is only true, however, if defeating ISIL were the administration’s primary objective.

At one point, it might have been. According to Brett McGurk, the former State Department lead on defeating the Islamic State, under Obama and early on in the Trump administration, there were efforts to square the circle of withdrawing while continuing to fight ISIL. This involved “negotiating directly with the Russians to broker a deal between the SDF and the Syrian regime.” Such a deal would have allowed the United States to depart, without letting up on the Islamic State or sparking a Turkish-SDF conflict. Though it is unclear how far such negotiations progressed, Syrian Kurds understood that, in the words of the SDF commander, the American policy under McGurk was that “you are a part of Syria and you need to strike a deal with the regime.”

Yet, such a deal never materialized. Instead, State Department officials after McGurk’s departure in December 2018, appear to have resisted not the Syria withdrawal itself, so much as the Obama administration’s plan for _how_ to withdraw. An Assad-SDF deal might have been the best way for the United States to secure its counter-terrorist interests while ending its endless wars. But it did not figure in a strategy that was increasingly focused on Iran.

*Losing a Partner to Gain a Partner*

It was this fixation on Iran, according to multiple reports, that led administration officials to either “botch” the Syria withdrawal, by failing to heed Trump’s desire to leave, or “hijack” it, by subverting it to keep U.S. forces in Syria. These accounts get several things right: the Iranian threat has driven Trump administration decision-making on Syria. Officials working on the Syria portfolio at the State Department, much more so than those at the Pentagon, have been determined to develop and implement an anti-Iran strategy.

Seeing Trump officials as bungling Syria due to their Iran obsession assumes that countering Iran required U.S. boots on the ground. Thus, any “Iran hawk” would necessarily have to oppose a Syria withdrawal. But this is a false choice. The State Department Syria team appears to have embraced the end of the U.S. partnership with Syrian Kurds, which James Jeffrey, the special envoy for Syria, repeatedly warned, publicly and privately, was “tactical and temporary,” precisely as a necessary precondition for a counter-Iran strategy. Indeed, these officials worried that the SDF was not a reliable partner in the fight against Iran. Worse yet, it was U.S. cooperation with the SDF, they feared, that was the major obstacle to an effective ground game and regional partnership against Iran.

Given Syrian Kurds’ “tactical alliance” with the Assad regime, these fears are not unfounded. But concerns about the U.S. partnership with Syrian Kurds ran even deeper. According to one reading of the Obama administration’s counter Islamic State efforts, the United States chose to partner with the Syrian Kurds precisely because of the alliance with Assad, if not Iran. Indeed, critics of Obama-era Iran policy, contend that the original plan to broker a SDF-Assad deal was actually a continuation of the Obama administration’s attempts to create a regional balance of power by empowering Iran to force Sunni states to “share the neighborhood.” Such distrust of the SDF within elements of the Trump administration is further highlighted by reporting that suggests that by September 2019, State Department officials were demanding that Syrian Kurds work with supposed “Syrian Islamist groups.” This approach would make no sense if the goal was fighting radical Islamist terrorism, but might if it was to test Kurd’s willingness to take on Shiite groups.

Undoing Iran-empowering Obama-era policies required reducing U.S. cooperation with a force seen as either unwilling to stand up to Iran’s imperial project, or worse, abetting it — even though that same force was vital to fighting ISIL. Withdrawing from Syria and ending the U.S. reliance on the SDF, thus, was the necessary first step in a counter-Iran strategy.

*Focusing on Turkey and Iran, Not the Kurds and ISIL*

Critical voices inside and outside the administration have argued that, rather than casting its lot with the Kurds and focusing on ISIL, the United States should have been working with Turkey all along to beat back Iran’s regional aggression. “We want to have cooperation with Turkey across the board on all Syrian issues,” Jeffrey said in December 2018. A year later, Trump’s withdrawal decision gave the United States a chance to pursue such cooperation.

“The strategic prize in this situation is the international orientation of Turkey,” Michael Doran said, “…And the strategic goal is that we contain Iran.” Moreover, according to this perspective, the degradation of U.S.-Turkish relations, has been a result, predominantly, of legitimate Turkish grievances against Washington. In particular, critics contend that U.S. policy in Syria blithely ignored the real security concerns of its Turkish NATO ally. Per this perspective, ending the American partnership with Syrian Kurds was meant to rectify prior mistakes and restore cooperation with Turkey, specifically on Iran.

While unpopular among many analysts outside government, this view is not alien to key policymakers inside the administration. Prior to entering the Trump administration, Jeffrey argued for a renewed U.S.-Turkish alliance against Iran. Erdogan, he argued, shared U.S. interests in countering an aggressive Iran, since, “the threat to the Turkish stability and security in the region… mainly [comes]from Iran and Russia” And because Erdogan “is very, very concerned about what he calls Persian expansionism [he is] basically in the U.S. camp.” Indeed, Jeffrey concluded:

A U.S. effort to counter Iran in the Middle East, and to prevail in what the Trump administration has described as a global strategic competition with Russia and China, will require allies. Whatever its tactical flirtations…Turkey is also the state best positioned to balance against Iran.

Implicit in Jeffrey’s point, is an argument that Doran has also expounded on: countering Iranian influence requires an effective partner with significant military capabilities, a historical claim to regional influence, and a cultural aversion to Persian dominance. The boosters of this argument claim that the only such power, really the only actual state in the region beyond Israel, is Turkey.

But it is not just this stated preference that is likely driving the Trump administration to seek Turkish assistance in countering Iran. There are just not that many other options at this point. Even though the Trump administration has surprised everyone with its newfound willingness to retaliate forcefully to Iranian sponsored attacks that have killed American citizens, it has exhibited little political appetite to commit U.S. boots on the ground to confront Iran. Already, the additional U.S. forces sent to the Middle East in January to deter Iranian reprisals are starting to depart the region. The coronavirus outbreak is speeding up this process. What U.S. troops are left there have ever fewer bases and ever more limited freedom of maneuver with which to wage such a campaign themselves. The Syria drawdown decision in October 2019 limited the U.S. presence there. The aftermath of the Soleimani strike has left U.S. forces in Iraq largely consolidated on a few large bases and, at least intermittently as the Iranian threats spike, suspending operations outside the wire.

The Trump administration’s current policy dilemma about how to respond to escalation by Iran’s proxies stems from this limited ability and desire to project force in the region. With the capabilities available to it, the United States can seek to deter further aggression with another major strike directly against Iran, like the Soleimani killing, or it can seek to impose costs on the militias responsible for the violence. Neither option is satisfactory. One risks conflict and the other is insufficient to deter continued aggression. But the United States is unable, or at least unwilling, to field the assets needed to disrupt, degrade, and dismantle the regional proxy networks and supply lines that enable Iran to wage its hybrid war against the United States and its regional partners. That is why the Turkish option, that the State Department has pursued for the last two years, is likely to prove particularly tempting for the administration.

*Does Turkey Have the Capabilities to Balance Iran?*

Even as the demand was building within the Trump administration for a joint U.S.-Turkish counter Iran strategy, it was not at all clear if Turkey would, or even could, oblige. Erdogan appeared to have neither the military capability nor an interest in a regional containment strategy against Iran. That, too, has changed in recent months.

First, although the Turkish armed forces have participated bravely in NATO missions in the Balkans and Afghanistan, historically they have not operated with Western allies in the Middle East. Their primary operations have been against Kurdish insurgents within their own borders, although this often also included targets in Iraq. Moreover, the officer corps has been significantly weakened after politically motivated arrests in 2008 and 2010 and a widespread purge following the 2016 coup attempt. Indeed, Turkey’s first incursion into Syria — Operation Euphrates Shield, launched in 2016 to remove ISIL from the area around Jarablus — highlighted both the military’s reluctance to engage in cross-border operations and its limited effectiveness, particularly in its use of unconventional forces. Since then, Turkey has launched several more offensives into Syria. Each displayed faster mobilization, greater command and control competence, and better integration of Syrian militias into its operations. The final confirmation of growing Turkish capabilities, indeed of its adoption of Iranian-style proxy warfare, has been its deployment of Syrian fighters to Libya.

Second, despite a history of rivalry, if not enmity, modern relations between Turkey and Iran have skewed toward pragmatism rather than antagonism. Under Erdogan, however, grudging coexistence initially evolved into willing cooperation. He famously declared Tehran his second home, seemed to admire the 1979 Islamic Revolution, and freelanced on nuclear negotiations with Iran. Erdogan’s government was implicated in helping Iran evade U.S. sanctions. All of that was upended by the Syrian civil war, in which Erdogan vigorously sided with the opposition and denounced Iran’s support for Assad.

Yet, by 2017, as Turkish ties with Russia warmed and as it became clear that Turkish interests in Syria largely depended upon Russian goodwill, its attitude toward Iran shifted to grudging cooperation in the form of the Astana peace process. Even if Erdogan’s earlier appreciation of Iran had soured, as of late 2019 it was hard to imagine that he would turn his back on Moscow and take up with Washington against Tehran.

Then, on February 27, an airstrike in Idlib killed 33 Turkish troops. Instantly, the logic and positions of the major regional players were scrambled. Erdogan made clear that there would be a price to pay, and asked, or more accurately sought to blackmail, his NATO allies for assistance. There was little appetite in Washington to help Erdogan extricate himself from a crisis that most perceived to be his own making, except among the State Department officials seeking to mend ties with Turkey in the first place. To the extent there was discussion of coming to Turkey’s aid, it was in the context of perhaps reversing the Turkish drift toward Moscow. What this episode actually revealed, however, was not Erdogan’s willingness to abandon his dalliance with Vladimir Putin. — in fact, he flew to Moscow for consultations just days after the fateful strike — but rather his willingness to take on Iran. As Russian air defenses and forces looked the other way, Turkey retaliated not only against Syrian forces, but also against Iranian-backed militias, including Hezbollah.

By killing Hezbollah fighters in Syria, at precisely the moment when the United States is facing a more aggressive Iran in Iraq, Erdogan demonstrated an alignment of U.S. and Turkish interests and capabilities that opens the door to a sudden resumption of cooperation. Seizing on this moment, Jeffrey traveled to the Turkish-Syrian border, promising to provide Turkey with equipment, intelligence, and ammunition for use in Idlib. For an administration that has long sought to recruit Turkey to fight Iran, this could be the start of the end of U.S.-Turkish rift.

*The Problem with Embracing Turkey as a Partner Against Iran*

For a Washington that has come to embrace a conscious uncoupling with Ankara, a sudden U.S.-Turkish partnership against Iran — if it were to materialize — would be a jolting reversal. But the extent of such cooperation would necessarily be extremely limited. Despite suddenly sharing a common enemy, significant obstacles still remain to the rehabilitation of Turkey as a U.S. ally. More critically, however, the strategic logic behind choosing Turkey as a counterweight against Iran seems problematic.

Although Turkey has indeed proven that it is willing and able to target Iranian proxies in Syria, the implications of this discrete operation should not be exaggerated. Rather, the strikes against Hezbollah fighters in Idlib occurred within very strict parameters that suggest Turkey’s freedom of maneuver against Iran remains highly constrained.

The most important of those parameters is Russian acquiescence. As an indirect Iranian partner, via the Assad regime, and the dominant aerial power over most of Syria, Russia controls Turkey’s ability to confront Iranian forces. The most recent Idlib operation occurred with Russian permission precisely because it was a limited retaliation for the death of Turkish troops, deaths that Russia was likely complicit in, if not responsible for. But Russia is unlikely to give a greenlight to an open-ended Turkish offensive against the very troops that are keeping Moscow’s client in power in Damascus. To mount such a campaign, either Ankara and Washington would have to find a way to drive a wedge between Moscow and Tehran — an oft-discussed strategy — or they would have to be willing to take on both. Neither is a realistic option. Indeed, the Idlib crisis has only driven Erdogan to bend further toward Putin. He has even gone so far as to suggest Turkey could seize Syrian oilfields, currently guarded by U.S. troops, and manage them jointly with Russia, to pay for Syrian reconstruction.

The second limitation of any Turkish action against Iran is geographic. While the United States is mostly focused on confronting Iran in Iraq, Turkey is only operating in a small sliver of Syria. As U.S. forces face increasingly aggressive Iranian proxies in Iraq, they require either military or political assistance in quelling the threat. But Turkey has little ability to contribute either. Its military operations in Iraq have been limited to targeting Kurdish insurgent hideouts, not confronting large, conventional, and well-armed Shiite forces. Nor does Turkey have much political sway in Baghdad to lend to the U.S. cause. The last time Ankara intervened significantly in Iraqi politics, in 2017, it was to side with Iran in order to quash Kurdish aspirations for independence. This, in turn, soured what had been a promising rapprochement between Ankara and Erbil. Embracing Turkey as a partner against Iran, therefore, would significantly limit U.S. cooperation not just with Syrian Kurdish forces, but with Iraqi Kurds, too.

It is not clear, therefore, what actual assets Turkey could lend the United States in confronting Iran, beyond a dependence on Russia, a limited geographic footprint, and a further reduction in U.S. partners. Turkey is not only likely to be an ineffective counter-Iran force, it would be a counter-productive one.

The analysis that led the Trump administration to Turkey — that only a strong, effective state with historical legitimacy can stand up to the Iranian gambit for regional hegemony — is continually undermined by the dynamics at play in the Middle East today. The most salient of those dynamics was explained, perhaps inadvertently and somewhat ironically, by Trump when he dismissed the Syrian Kurds as only “fighting for their land.” The region is afflicted with too many states, groups, and leaders that are only willing to fight for others’ land. Iran and the Islamic State are the chief culprits of this rapaciousness. However, having upended the regional order, they have also inflated others’ ambitions, especially Turkey’s. Erdogan now has designs on northern Syrian and the Eastern Mediterranean. Abetting his imperial vision as an antidote to Tehran’s aspirations is to ignore the popular backlash that has formed against being pawns in the others chess games. Deputizing Erdogan — a non-Arab autocrat — to “liberate” Arab societies from Iran — a non-Arab autocracy — is a recipe for exacerbating regional instability and further eroding U.S. regional influence.

In the last year, millions of people across the Middle East have proven that they, like the Syrian Kurds, are willing to fight for their right to protect, cultivate, and improve their own lands. Protestors in Lebanon, Iraq, and Iran have demanded an end to corruption, oppression, and foreign interference. Kurds, particularly in Iraq but likewise in Syria and Turkey, embrace democratic governance and rule of law. Minority communities, such as the Yazidis and Christians in Iraq, seek political representation to protect their rights. It is the fate of these demands — not of another attempt to take others’ lands — that will determine the region’s future. Their success would do more to throw off the Iranian yoke than Turkish power ever could. Their failure, even if Turkey drives Iran back to its borders, would portend another generation of radicalization and conflict.

*Misdiagnosing What Ails the Middle East*

According to some powerful stakeholders in the U.S. government and their supporters, the moment seems ripe to recruit Turkey to confront Iran. However, pursuing this strategy would be a strategic mistake for the United States and a misreading of the region. Fundamentally, a Turkey-based strategy for countering Iran misdiagnoses what ails the Middle East. Iranian aggression is a threat to regional stability and U.S. interests, but it is a symptom, not the disease. So, too, with Sunni radicalism. The problem is political, not military. Empowering one imperial and undemocratic power to fight another, even if successful, would only deepen the Middle East’s troubles and diminish U.S. resources. The United States does need local forces to help contain the Iranian threat. But as it searches for those partners, Washington should see the willingness to fight for their own lands as a virtue, not a vice.


https://warontherocks.com/2020/05/s...key-to-counter-iran-would-misread-the-region/


----------



## Mithridates

925boy said:


> *Strategic Fail: Partnering with Turkey to Counter Iran Would Misread the Region*
> Blaise Misztal
> May 4, 2020
> Commentary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Iran and its proxies ramp up attacks against U.S. forces in Iraq and harass American naval vessels in the Persian Gulf — an escalation possibly fueled by Iran’s dismal handling of its coronavirus outbreak — the administration of President Donald Trump appears divided about how to respond. Reports suggest that officials are split between two options — forceful retaliation directly against Iran and more limited reprisals against its Iraqi proxies. But a third strategy exists — one that parts of the administration have been preparing for two years — that would allow the administration to both take the fight to Iran and lower U.S. exposure: namely, recruiting Turkey in a campaign to push back against Iranian forces splayed out across the northern tier of the Middle East.
> 
> Such a partnership might seem unthinkable to most in Washington. A remarkable, bipartisan consensus exists on Capitol Hill and among foreign policy experts that the United States and Turkey, though nominally treaty allies, share few, if any, interests, objectives, and, particularly, values. This overwhelming conventional wisdom, however, is not unanimously embraced. Elements of the Trump administration are actively seeking to rehabilitate the relationship with Turkey, with the support of some of outside analysts, while President Trump has remained friendly with Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Rather than dismissing these positions as outside the mainstream, these analytical assessments and strategic judgements should be taken seriously, not least because they have the real possibility of shaping policy.
> 
> 
> 
> Become a Member
> 
> 
> Indeed, the rapid shift in conditions along the Syrian-Turkish border over the last six months suddenly makes such a realignment a very real possibility. The United States largely acceded to Turkish demands to withdraw from northeastern Syria, while Turkey has recently demonstrated its ability and willingness to target Iranian forces in Idlib. Suddenly, both allies might have an interest in working together against Iran.
> 
> Pursuing cooperation with Turkey might appear to give the Trump administration a way out of its Iran policy dilemma, but that does not make it a sound strategy. Even if a U.S.-Turkish campaign against Iran were plausible, it would represent a fundamental misreading of Erdogan, of Iran, and of the ways in which the region’s strategic landscape is dramatically changing. It would be ineffective, at best, and counter-productive, at worst.
> 
> *Iran, It’s Always Been Iran*
> 
> The desire to prioritize Iran as part of its approach to the Middle East has been evident in at least some Trump administration statements, lurking in the background even when discussing the Islamic State. “We’re not going to leave,” then-National Security Advisor John Bolton declared of Syria in September 2018, “as long as Iranian troops are outside Iranian borders and that includes Iranian proxies and militias.” For all the talk of pushing back on Iran’s regional ambitions, however, there was little concrete evidence to suggest the administration really was doing so militarily.
> 
> That all changed on Jan. 2, 2020. The U.S. drone strike that killed Qassem Soleimani, the commander of Quds Force and the lead architect of Iran’s regional strategy, along with senior members of Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Forces, upended expectations — in Washington and Tehran — about Trump’s willingness to use force directly against Iranian assets.
> 
> Nor was the Soleimani killing an aberration. As demonstrated by the increased tempo of tit-for-tat strikes between U.S. forces and pro-Iranian Iraqi militias in mid-March, the Trump administration is debating how to respond to renewed low-level harassment from Iran’s proxies. The administration appears determined to respond, but is struggling to determine how to do so.
> 
> *How Can America Counter Iran If It Withdraws from Syria?*
> 
> If the administration had been planning to take on Iran and its proxies militarily, however, the U.S. withdrawal from Syria in October 2019 might seem counter-productive. At best, it signaled a declining political appetite for an American military commitment in the Middle East. At worst, reducing cooperation with the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) left the United States with decreased access to bases and fewer local partners to use against Iran. But the decision to reduce American presence in Syria was not merely about ending an endless counter-terrorist mission against a defeated enemy; it was as much about laying the groundwork for a new approach to Iran. A more muscular approach, to be sure, as demonstrated by the Soleimani strike, but, more critically, one in which Turkey would play a larger role.
> 
> Consider, for example, the seemingly most inexplicable aspect of the withdrawal — that, given Trump’s evident desire to leave Syria, better preparations were not made for the inevitable pullout. As Aaron Stein argued, that “Washington never seriously grappled with how to leave Syria in a way that satisfied Trump and maximized U.S. interests,” amounts to bureaucratic malpractice. That is only true, however, if defeating ISIL were the administration’s primary objective.
> 
> At one point, it might have been. According to Brett McGurk, the former State Department lead on defeating the Islamic State, under Obama and early on in the Trump administration, there were efforts to square the circle of withdrawing while continuing to fight ISIL. This involved “negotiating directly with the Russians to broker a deal between the SDF and the Syrian regime.” Such a deal would have allowed the United States to depart, without letting up on the Islamic State or sparking a Turkish-SDF conflict. Though it is unclear how far such negotiations progressed, Syrian Kurds understood that, in the words of the SDF commander, the American policy under McGurk was that “you are a part of Syria and you need to strike a deal with the regime.”
> 
> Yet, such a deal never materialized. Instead, State Department officials after McGurk’s departure in December 2018, appear to have resisted not the Syria withdrawal itself, so much as the Obama administration’s plan for _how_ to withdraw. An Assad-SDF deal might have been the best way for the United States to secure its counter-terrorist interests while ending its endless wars. But it did not figure in a strategy that was increasingly focused on Iran.
> 
> *Losing a Partner to Gain a Partner*
> 
> It was this fixation on Iran, according to multiple reports, that led administration officials to either “botch” the Syria withdrawal, by failing to heed Trump’s desire to leave, or “hijack” it, by subverting it to keep U.S. forces in Syria. These accounts get several things right: the Iranian threat has driven Trump administration decision-making on Syria. Officials working on the Syria portfolio at the State Department, much more so than those at the Pentagon, have been determined to develop and implement an anti-Iran strategy.
> 
> Seeing Trump officials as bungling Syria due to their Iran obsession assumes that countering Iran required U.S. boots on the ground. Thus, any “Iran hawk” would necessarily have to oppose a Syria withdrawal. But this is a false choice. The State Department Syria team appears to have embraced the end of the U.S. partnership with Syrian Kurds, which James Jeffrey, the special envoy for Syria, repeatedly warned, publicly and privately, was “tactical and temporary,” precisely as a necessary precondition for a counter-Iran strategy. Indeed, these officials worried that the SDF was not a reliable partner in the fight against Iran. Worse yet, it was U.S. cooperation with the SDF, they feared, that was the major obstacle to an effective ground game and regional partnership against Iran.
> 
> Given Syrian Kurds’ “tactical alliance” with the Assad regime, these fears are not unfounded. But concerns about the U.S. partnership with Syrian Kurds ran even deeper. According to one reading of the Obama administration’s counter Islamic State efforts, the United States chose to partner with the Syrian Kurds precisely because of the alliance with Assad, if not Iran. Indeed, critics of Obama-era Iran policy, contend that the original plan to broker a SDF-Assad deal was actually a continuation of the Obama administration’s attempts to create a regional balance of power by empowering Iran to force Sunni states to “share the neighborhood.” Such distrust of the SDF within elements of the Trump administration is further highlighted by reporting that suggests that by September 2019, State Department officials were demanding that Syrian Kurds work with supposed “Syrian Islamist groups.” This approach would make no sense if the goal was fighting radical Islamist terrorism, but might if it was to test Kurd’s willingness to take on Shiite groups.
> 
> Undoing Iran-empowering Obama-era policies required reducing U.S. cooperation with a force seen as either unwilling to stand up to Iran’s imperial project, or worse, abetting it — even though that same force was vital to fighting ISIL. Withdrawing from Syria and ending the U.S. reliance on the SDF, thus, was the necessary first step in a counter-Iran strategy.
> 
> *Focusing on Turkey and Iran, Not the Kurds and ISIL*
> 
> Critical voices inside and outside the administration have argued that, rather than casting its lot with the Kurds and focusing on ISIL, the United States should have been working with Turkey all along to beat back Iran’s regional aggression. “We want to have cooperation with Turkey across the board on all Syrian issues,” Jeffrey said in December 2018. A year later, Trump’s withdrawal decision gave the United States a chance to pursue such cooperation.
> 
> “The strategic prize in this situation is the international orientation of Turkey,” Michael Doran said, “…And the strategic goal is that we contain Iran.” Moreover, according to this perspective, the degradation of U.S.-Turkish relations, has been a result, predominantly, of legitimate Turkish grievances against Washington. In particular, critics contend that U.S. policy in Syria blithely ignored the real security concerns of its Turkish NATO ally. Per this perspective, ending the American partnership with Syrian Kurds was meant to rectify prior mistakes and restore cooperation with Turkey, specifically on Iran.
> 
> While unpopular among many analysts outside government, this view is not alien to key policymakers inside the administration. Prior to entering the Trump administration, Jeffrey argued for a renewed U.S.-Turkish alliance against Iran. Erdogan, he argued, shared U.S. interests in countering an aggressive Iran, since, “the threat to the Turkish stability and security in the region… mainly [comes]from Iran and Russia” And because Erdogan “is very, very concerned about what he calls Persian expansionism [he is] basically in the U.S. camp.” Indeed, Jeffrey concluded:
> 
> A U.S. effort to counter Iran in the Middle East, and to prevail in what the Trump administration has described as a global strategic competition with Russia and China, will require allies. Whatever its tactical flirtations…Turkey is also the state best positioned to balance against Iran.
> 
> Implicit in Jeffrey’s point, is an argument that Doran has also expounded on: countering Iranian influence requires an effective partner with significant military capabilities, a historical claim to regional influence, and a cultural aversion to Persian dominance. The boosters of this argument claim that the only such power, really the only actual state in the region beyond Israel, is Turkey.
> 
> But it is not just this stated preference that is likely driving the Trump administration to seek Turkish assistance in countering Iran. There are just not that many other options at this point. Even though the Trump administration has surprised everyone with its newfound willingness to retaliate forcefully to Iranian sponsored attacks that have killed American citizens, it has exhibited little political appetite to commit U.S. boots on the ground to confront Iran. Already, the additional U.S. forces sent to the Middle East in January to deter Iranian reprisals are starting to depart the region. The coronavirus outbreak is speeding up this process. What U.S. troops are left there have ever fewer bases and ever more limited freedom of maneuver with which to wage such a campaign themselves. The Syria drawdown decision in October 2019 limited the U.S. presence there. The aftermath of the Soleimani strike has left U.S. forces in Iraq largely consolidated on a few large bases and, at least intermittently as the Iranian threats spike, suspending operations outside the wire.
> 
> The Trump administration’s current policy dilemma about how to respond to escalation by Iran’s proxies stems from this limited ability and desire to project force in the region. With the capabilities available to it, the United States can seek to deter further aggression with another major strike directly against Iran, like the Soleimani killing, or it can seek to impose costs on the militias responsible for the violence. Neither option is satisfactory. One risks conflict and the other is insufficient to deter continued aggression. But the United States is unable, or at least unwilling, to field the assets needed to disrupt, degrade, and dismantle the regional proxy networks and supply lines that enable Iran to wage its hybrid war against the United States and its regional partners. That is why the Turkish option, that the State Department has pursued for the last two years, is likely to prove particularly tempting for the administration.
> 
> *Does Turkey Have the Capabilities to Balance Iran?*
> 
> Even as the demand was building within the Trump administration for a joint U.S.-Turkish counter Iran strategy, it was not at all clear if Turkey would, or even could, oblige. Erdogan appeared to have neither the military capability nor an interest in a regional containment strategy against Iran. That, too, has changed in recent months.
> 
> First, although the Turkish armed forces have participated bravely in NATO missions in the Balkans and Afghanistan, historically they have not operated with Western allies in the Middle East. Their primary operations have been against Kurdish insurgents within their own borders, although this often also included targets in Iraq. Moreover, the officer corps has been significantly weakened after politically motivated arrests in 2008 and 2010 and a widespread purge following the 2016 coup attempt. Indeed, Turkey’s first incursion into Syria — Operation Euphrates Shield, launched in 2016 to remove ISIL from the area around Jarablus — highlighted both the military’s reluctance to engage in cross-border operations and its limited effectiveness, particularly in its use of unconventional forces. Since then, Turkey has launched several more offensives into Syria. Each displayed faster mobilization, greater command and control competence, and better integration of Syrian militias into its operations. The final confirmation of growing Turkish capabilities, indeed of its adoption of Iranian-style proxy warfare, has been its deployment of Syrian fighters to Libya.
> 
> Second, despite a history of rivalry, if not enmity, modern relations between Turkey and Iran have skewed toward pragmatism rather than antagonism. Under Erdogan, however, grudging coexistence initially evolved into willing cooperation. He famously declared Tehran his second home, seemed to admire the 1979 Islamic Revolution, and freelanced on nuclear negotiations with Iran. Erdogan’s government was implicated in helping Iran evade U.S. sanctions. All of that was upended by the Syrian civil war, in which Erdogan vigorously sided with the opposition and denounced Iran’s support for Assad.
> 
> Yet, by 2017, as Turkish ties with Russia warmed and as it became clear that Turkish interests in Syria largely depended upon Russian goodwill, its attitude toward Iran shifted to grudging cooperation in the form of the Astana peace process. Even if Erdogan’s earlier appreciation of Iran had soured, as of late 2019 it was hard to imagine that he would turn his back on Moscow and take up with Washington against Tehran.
> 
> Then, on February 27, an airstrike in Idlib killed 33 Turkish troops. Instantly, the logic and positions of the major regional players were scrambled. Erdogan made clear that there would be a price to pay, and asked, or more accurately sought to blackmail, his NATO allies for assistance. There was little appetite in Washington to help Erdogan extricate himself from a crisis that most perceived to be his own making, except among the State Department officials seeking to mend ties with Turkey in the first place. To the extent there was discussion of coming to Turkey’s aid, it was in the context of perhaps reversing the Turkish drift toward Moscow. What this episode actually revealed, however, was not Erdogan’s willingness to abandon his dalliance with Vladimir Putin. — in fact, he flew to Moscow for consultations just days after the fateful strike — but rather his willingness to take on Iran. As Russian air defenses and forces looked the other way, Turkey retaliated not only against Syrian forces, but also against Iranian-backed militias, including Hezbollah.
> 
> By killing Hezbollah fighters in Syria, at precisely the moment when the United States is facing a more aggressive Iran in Iraq, Erdogan demonstrated an alignment of U.S. and Turkish interests and capabilities that opens the door to a sudden resumption of cooperation. Seizing on this moment, Jeffrey traveled to the Turkish-Syrian border, promising to provide Turkey with equipment, intelligence, and ammunition for use in Idlib. For an administration that has long sought to recruit Turkey to fight Iran, this could be the start of the end of U.S.-Turkish rift.
> 
> *The Problem with Embracing Turkey as a Partner Against Iran*
> 
> For a Washington that has come to embrace a conscious uncoupling with Ankara, a sudden U.S.-Turkish partnership against Iran — if it were to materialize — would be a jolting reversal. But the extent of such cooperation would necessarily be extremely limited. Despite suddenly sharing a common enemy, significant obstacles still remain to the rehabilitation of Turkey as a U.S. ally. More critically, however, the strategic logic behind choosing Turkey as a counterweight against Iran seems problematic.
> 
> Although Turkey has indeed proven that it is willing and able to target Iranian proxies in Syria, the implications of this discrete operation should not be exaggerated. Rather, the strikes against Hezbollah fighters in Idlib occurred within very strict parameters that suggest Turkey’s freedom of maneuver against Iran remains highly constrained.
> 
> The most important of those parameters is Russian acquiescence. As an indirect Iranian partner, via the Assad regime, and the dominant aerial power over most of Syria, Russia controls Turkey’s ability to confront Iranian forces. The most recent Idlib operation occurred with Russian permission precisely because it was a limited retaliation for the death of Turkish troops, deaths that Russia was likely complicit in, if not responsible for. But Russia is unlikely to give a greenlight to an open-ended Turkish offensive against the very troops that are keeping Moscow’s client in power in Damascus. To mount such a campaign, either Ankara and Washington would have to find a way to drive a wedge between Moscow and Tehran — an oft-discussed strategy — or they would have to be willing to take on both. Neither is a realistic option. Indeed, the Idlib crisis has only driven Erdogan to bend further toward Putin. He has even gone so far as to suggest Turkey could seize Syrian oilfields, currently guarded by U.S. troops, and manage them jointly with Russia, to pay for Syrian reconstruction.
> 
> The second limitation of any Turkish action against Iran is geographic. While the United States is mostly focused on confronting Iran in Iraq, Turkey is only operating in a small sliver of Syria. As U.S. forces face increasingly aggressive Iranian proxies in Iraq, they require either military or political assistance in quelling the threat. But Turkey has little ability to contribute either. Its military operations in Iraq have been limited to targeting Kurdish insurgent hideouts, not confronting large, conventional, and well-armed Shiite forces. Nor does Turkey have much political sway in Baghdad to lend to the U.S. cause. The last time Ankara intervened significantly in Iraqi politics, in 2017, it was to side with Iran in order to quash Kurdish aspirations for independence. This, in turn, soured what had been a promising rapprochement between Ankara and Erbil. Embracing Turkey as a partner against Iran, therefore, would significantly limit U.S. cooperation not just with Syrian Kurdish forces, but with Iraqi Kurds, too.
> 
> It is not clear, therefore, what actual assets Turkey could lend the United States in confronting Iran, beyond a dependence on Russia, a limited geographic footprint, and a further reduction in U.S. partners. Turkey is not only likely to be an ineffective counter-Iran force, it would be a counter-productive one.
> 
> The analysis that led the Trump administration to Turkey — that only a strong, effective state with historical legitimacy can stand up to the Iranian gambit for regional hegemony — is continually undermined by the dynamics at play in the Middle East today. The most salient of those dynamics was explained, perhaps inadvertently and somewhat ironically, by Trump when he dismissed the Syrian Kurds as only “fighting for their land.” The region is afflicted with too many states, groups, and leaders that are only willing to fight for others’ land. Iran and the Islamic State are the chief culprits of this rapaciousness. However, having upended the regional order, they have also inflated others’ ambitions, especially Turkey’s. Erdogan now has designs on northern Syrian and the Eastern Mediterranean. Abetting his imperial vision as an antidote to Tehran’s aspirations is to ignore the popular backlash that has formed against being pawns in the others chess games. Deputizing Erdogan — a non-Arab autocrat — to “liberate” Arab societies from Iran — a non-Arab autocracy — is a recipe for exacerbating regional instability and further eroding U.S. regional influence.
> 
> In the last year, millions of people across the Middle East have proven that they, like the Syrian Kurds, are willing to fight for their right to protect, cultivate, and improve their own lands. Protestors in Lebanon, Iraq, and Iran have demanded an end to corruption, oppression, and foreign interference. Kurds, particularly in Iraq but likewise in Syria and Turkey, embrace democratic governance and rule of law. Minority communities, such as the Yazidis and Christians in Iraq, seek political representation to protect their rights. It is the fate of these demands — not of another attempt to take others’ lands — that will determine the region’s future. Their success would do more to throw off the Iranian yoke than Turkish power ever could. Their failure, even if Turkey drives Iran back to its borders, would portend another generation of radicalization and conflict.
> 
> *Misdiagnosing What Ails the Middle East*
> 
> According to some powerful stakeholders in the U.S. government and their supporters, the moment seems ripe to recruit Turkey to confront Iran. However, pursuing this strategy would be a strategic mistake for the United States and a misreading of the region. Fundamentally, a Turkey-based strategy for countering Iran misdiagnoses what ails the Middle East. Iranian aggression is a threat to regional stability and U.S. interests, but it is a symptom, not the disease. So, too, with Sunni radicalism. The problem is political, not military. Empowering one imperial and undemocratic power to fight another, even if successful, would only deepen the Middle East’s troubles and diminish U.S. resources. The United States does need local forces to help contain the Iranian threat. But as it searches for those partners, Washington should see the willingness to fight for their own lands as a virtue, not a vice.
> 
> 
> https://warontherocks.com/2020/05/s...key-to-counter-iran-would-misread-the-region/


recruiting turkey for a role which Saudis and PGCC are unwilling to do while having a large and capable armed forces. on the other hand there is a large unexploited force in the ME region, the Kurds. whether they are in Syria, Iraq or Iran they proved that they do not like turkey. so naturally in case of any TU-IR conflict that large force will side with Iran. that means a black chess piece becomes white. 
it would become more dire situation for turkey than Yemen is for Saudis. first turkey lack PGCC military power, turkey has a more vulnerable economy and last, Iran has a land route to all Kurdish lands.
on the other hand it might help to reunify Syria under Assad leadership. means our forces and allies can focus on Israel and turkey (in case of conflict).
so this conflict would be more in our favor and turkey would be in very bad position, thus it will not happen. but Turkish leadership proved last year that they do not play with our rules so who know?? the leadership who sells f-35 program to buy s-400 would do this too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

925boy said:


> *Strategic Fail: Partnering with Turkey to Counter Iran Would Misread the Region*
> Blaise Misztal
> May 4, 2020
> Commentary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Iran and its proxies ramp up attacks against U.S. forces in Iraq and harass American naval vessels in the Persian Gulf — an escalation possibly fueled by Iran’s dismal handling of its coronavirus outbreak — the administration of President Donald Trump appears divided about how to respond. Reports suggest that officials are split between two options — forceful retaliation directly against Iran and more limited reprisals against its Iraqi proxies. But a third strategy exists — one that parts of the administration have been preparing for two years — that would allow the administration to both take the fight to Iran and lower U.S. exposure: namely, recruiting Turkey in a campaign to push back against Iranian forces splayed out across the northern tier of the Middle East.
> 
> Such a partnership might seem unthinkable to most in Washington. A remarkable, bipartisan consensus exists on Capitol Hill and among foreign policy experts that the United States and Turkey, though nominally treaty allies, share few, if any, interests, objectives, and, particularly, values. This overwhelming conventional wisdom, however, is not unanimously embraced. Elements of the Trump administration are actively seeking to rehabilitate the relationship with Turkey, with the support of some of outside analysts, while President Trump has remained friendly with Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Rather than dismissing these positions as outside the mainstream, these analytical assessments and strategic judgements should be taken seriously, not least because they have the real possibility of shaping policy.
> 
> 
> 
> Become a Member
> 
> 
> Indeed, the rapid shift in conditions along the Syrian-Turkish border over the last six months suddenly makes such a realignment a very real possibility. The United States largely acceded to Turkish demands to withdraw from northeastern Syria, while Turkey has recently demonstrated its ability and willingness to target Iranian forces in Idlib. Suddenly, both allies might have an interest in working together against Iran.
> 
> Pursuing cooperation with Turkey might appear to give the Trump administration a way out of its Iran policy dilemma, but that does not make it a sound strategy. Even if a U.S.-Turkish campaign against Iran were plausible, it would represent a fundamental misreading of Erdogan, of Iran, and of the ways in which the region’s strategic landscape is dramatically changing. It would be ineffective, at best, and counter-productive, at worst.
> 
> *Iran, It’s Always Been Iran*
> 
> The desire to prioritize Iran as part of its approach to the Middle East has been evident in at least some Trump administration statements, lurking in the background even when discussing the Islamic State. “We’re not going to leave,” then-National Security Advisor John Bolton declared of Syria in September 2018, “as long as Iranian troops are outside Iranian borders and that includes Iranian proxies and militias.” For all the talk of pushing back on Iran’s regional ambitions, however, there was little concrete evidence to suggest the administration really was doing so militarily.
> 
> That all changed on Jan. 2, 2020. The U.S. drone strike that killed Qassem Soleimani, the commander of Quds Force and the lead architect of Iran’s regional strategy, along with senior members of Iraq’s Popular Mobilization Forces, upended expectations — in Washington and Tehran — about Trump’s willingness to use force directly against Iranian assets.
> 
> Nor was the Soleimani killing an aberration. As demonstrated by the increased tempo of tit-for-tat strikes between U.S. forces and pro-Iranian Iraqi militias in mid-March, the Trump administration is debating how to respond to renewed low-level harassment from Iran’s proxies. The administration appears determined to respond, but is struggling to determine how to do so.
> 
> *How Can America Counter Iran If It Withdraws from Syria?*
> 
> If the administration had been planning to take on Iran and its proxies militarily, however, the U.S. withdrawal from Syria in October 2019 might seem counter-productive. At best, it signaled a declining political appetite for an American military commitment in the Middle East. At worst, reducing cooperation with the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF) left the United States with decreased access to bases and fewer local partners to use against Iran. But the decision to reduce American presence in Syria was not merely about ending an endless counter-terrorist mission against a defeated enemy; it was as much about laying the groundwork for a new approach to Iran. A more muscular approach, to be sure, as demonstrated by the Soleimani strike, but, more critically, one in which Turkey would play a larger role.
> 
> Consider, for example, the seemingly most inexplicable aspect of the withdrawal — that, given Trump’s evident desire to leave Syria, better preparations were not made for the inevitable pullout. As Aaron Stein argued, that “Washington never seriously grappled with how to leave Syria in a way that satisfied Trump and maximized U.S. interests,” amounts to bureaucratic malpractice. That is only true, however, if defeating ISIL were the administration’s primary objective.
> 
> At one point, it might have been. According to Brett McGurk, the former State Department lead on defeating the Islamic State, under Obama and early on in the Trump administration, there were efforts to square the circle of withdrawing while continuing to fight ISIL. This involved “negotiating directly with the Russians to broker a deal between the SDF and the Syrian regime.” Such a deal would have allowed the United States to depart, without letting up on the Islamic State or sparking a Turkish-SDF conflict. Though it is unclear how far such negotiations progressed, Syrian Kurds understood that, in the words of the SDF commander, the American policy under McGurk was that “you are a part of Syria and you need to strike a deal with the regime.”
> 
> Yet, such a deal never materialized. Instead, State Department officials after McGurk’s departure in December 2018, appear to have resisted not the Syria withdrawal itself, so much as the Obama administration’s plan for _how_ to withdraw. An Assad-SDF deal might have been the best way for the United States to secure its counter-terrorist interests while ending its endless wars. But it did not figure in a strategy that was increasingly focused on Iran.
> 
> *Losing a Partner to Gain a Partner*
> 
> It was this fixation on Iran, according to multiple reports, that led administration officials to either “botch” the Syria withdrawal, by failing to heed Trump’s desire to leave, or “hijack” it, by subverting it to keep U.S. forces in Syria. These accounts get several things right: the Iranian threat has driven Trump administration decision-making on Syria. Officials working on the Syria portfolio at the State Department, much more so than those at the Pentagon, have been determined to develop and implement an anti-Iran strategy.
> 
> Seeing Trump officials as bungling Syria due to their Iran obsession assumes that countering Iran required U.S. boots on the ground. Thus, any “Iran hawk” would necessarily have to oppose a Syria withdrawal. But this is a false choice. The State Department Syria team appears to have embraced the end of the U.S. partnership with Syrian Kurds, which James Jeffrey, the special envoy for Syria, repeatedly warned, publicly and privately, was “tactical and temporary,” precisely as a necessary precondition for a counter-Iran strategy. Indeed, these officials worried that the SDF was not a reliable partner in the fight against Iran. Worse yet, it was U.S. cooperation with the SDF, they feared, that was the major obstacle to an effective ground game and regional partnership against Iran.
> 
> Given Syrian Kurds’ “tactical alliance” with the Assad regime, these fears are not unfounded. But concerns about the U.S. partnership with Syrian Kurds ran even deeper. According to one reading of the Obama administration’s counter Islamic State efforts, the United States chose to partner with the Syrian Kurds precisely because of the alliance with Assad, if not Iran. Indeed, critics of Obama-era Iran policy, contend that the original plan to broker a SDF-Assad deal was actually a continuation of the Obama administration’s attempts to create a regional balance of power by empowering Iran to force Sunni states to “share the neighborhood.” Such distrust of the SDF within elements of the Trump administration is further highlighted by reporting that suggests that by September 2019, State Department officials were demanding that Syrian Kurds work with supposed “Syrian Islamist groups.” This approach would make no sense if the goal was fighting radical Islamist terrorism, but might if it was to test Kurd’s willingness to take on Shiite groups.
> 
> Undoing Iran-empowering Obama-era policies required reducing U.S. cooperation with a force seen as either unwilling to stand up to Iran’s imperial project, or worse, abetting it — even though that same force was vital to fighting ISIL. Withdrawing from Syria and ending the U.S. reliance on the SDF, thus, was the necessary first step in a counter-Iran strategy.
> 
> *Focusing on Turkey and Iran, Not the Kurds and ISIL*
> 
> Critical voices inside and outside the administration have argued that, rather than casting its lot with the Kurds and focusing on ISIL, the United States should have been working with Turkey all along to beat back Iran’s regional aggression. “We want to have cooperation with Turkey across the board on all Syrian issues,” Jeffrey said in December 2018. A year later, Trump’s withdrawal decision gave the United States a chance to pursue such cooperation.
> 
> “The strategic prize in this situation is the international orientation of Turkey,” Michael Doran said, “…And the strategic goal is that we contain Iran.” Moreover, according to this perspective, the degradation of U.S.-Turkish relations, has been a result, predominantly, of legitimate Turkish grievances against Washington. In particular, critics contend that U.S. policy in Syria blithely ignored the real security concerns of its Turkish NATO ally. Per this perspective, ending the American partnership with Syrian Kurds was meant to rectify prior mistakes and restore cooperation with Turkey, specifically on Iran.
> 
> While unpopular among many analysts outside government, this view is not alien to key policymakers inside the administration. Prior to entering the Trump administration, Jeffrey argued for a renewed U.S.-Turkish alliance against Iran. Erdogan, he argued, shared U.S. interests in countering an aggressive Iran, since, “the threat to the Turkish stability and security in the region… mainly [comes]from Iran and Russia” And because Erdogan “is very, very concerned about what he calls Persian expansionism [he is] basically in the U.S. camp.” Indeed, Jeffrey concluded:
> 
> A U.S. effort to counter Iran in the Middle East, and to prevail in what the Trump administration has described as a global strategic competition with Russia and China, will require allies. Whatever its tactical flirtations…Turkey is also the state best positioned to balance against Iran.
> 
> Implicit in Jeffrey’s point, is an argument that Doran has also expounded on: countering Iranian influence requires an effective partner with significant military capabilities, a historical claim to regional influence, and a cultural aversion to Persian dominance. The boosters of this argument claim that the only such power, really the only actual state in the region beyond Israel, is Turkey.
> 
> But it is not just this stated preference that is likely driving the Trump administration to seek Turkish assistance in countering Iran. There are just not that many other options at this point. Even though the Trump administration has surprised everyone with its newfound willingness to retaliate forcefully to Iranian sponsored attacks that have killed American citizens, it has exhibited little political appetite to commit U.S. boots on the ground to confront Iran. Already, the additional U.S. forces sent to the Middle East in January to deter Iranian reprisals are starting to depart the region. The coronavirus outbreak is speeding up this process. What U.S. troops are left there have ever fewer bases and ever more limited freedom of maneuver with which to wage such a campaign themselves. The Syria drawdown decision in October 2019 limited the U.S. presence there. The aftermath of the Soleimani strike has left U.S. forces in Iraq largely consolidated on a few large bases and, at least intermittently as the Iranian threats spike, suspending operations outside the wire.
> 
> The Trump administration’s current policy dilemma about how to respond to escalation by Iran’s proxies stems from this limited ability and desire to project force in the region. With the capabilities available to it, the United States can seek to deter further aggression with another major strike directly against Iran, like the Soleimani killing, or it can seek to impose costs on the militias responsible for the violence. Neither option is satisfactory. One risks conflict and the other is insufficient to deter continued aggression. But the United States is unable, or at least unwilling, to field the assets needed to disrupt, degrade, and dismantle the regional proxy networks and supply lines that enable Iran to wage its hybrid war against the United States and its regional partners. That is why the Turkish option, that the State Department has pursued for the last two years, is likely to prove particularly tempting for the administration.
> 
> *Does Turkey Have the Capabilities to Balance Iran?*
> 
> Even as the demand was building within the Trump administration for a joint U.S.-Turkish counter Iran strategy, it was not at all clear if Turkey would, or even could, oblige. Erdogan appeared to have neither the military capability nor an interest in a regional containment strategy against Iran. That, too, has changed in recent months.
> 
> First, although the Turkish armed forces have participated bravely in NATO missions in the Balkans and Afghanistan, historically they have not operated with Western allies in the Middle East. Their primary operations have been against Kurdish insurgents within their own borders, although this often also included targets in Iraq. Moreover, the officer corps has been significantly weakened after politically motivated arrests in 2008 and 2010 and a widespread purge following the 2016 coup attempt. Indeed, Turkey’s first incursion into Syria — Operation Euphrates Shield, launched in 2016 to remove ISIL from the area around Jarablus — highlighted both the military’s reluctance to engage in cross-border operations and its limited effectiveness, particularly in its use of unconventional forces. Since then, Turkey has launched several more offensives into Syria. Each displayed faster mobilization, greater command and control competence, and better integration of Syrian militias into its operations. The final confirmation of growing Turkish capabilities, indeed of its adoption of Iranian-style proxy warfare, has been its deployment of Syrian fighters to Libya.
> 
> Second, despite a history of rivalry, if not enmity, modern relations between Turkey and Iran have skewed toward pragmatism rather than antagonism. Under Erdogan, however, grudging coexistence initially evolved into willing cooperation. He famously declared Tehran his second home, seemed to admire the 1979 Islamic Revolution, and freelanced on nuclear negotiations with Iran. Erdogan’s government was implicated in helping Iran evade U.S. sanctions. All of that was upended by the Syrian civil war, in which Erdogan vigorously sided with the opposition and denounced Iran’s support for Assad.
> 
> Yet, by 2017, as Turkish ties with Russia warmed and as it became clear that Turkish interests in Syria largely depended upon Russian goodwill, its attitude toward Iran shifted to grudging cooperation in the form of the Astana peace process. Even if Erdogan’s earlier appreciation of Iran had soured, as of late 2019 it was hard to imagine that he would turn his back on Moscow and take up with Washington against Tehran.
> 
> Then, on February 27, an airstrike in Idlib killed 33 Turkish troops. Instantly, the logic and positions of the major regional players were scrambled. Erdogan made clear that there would be a price to pay, and asked, or more accurately sought to blackmail, his NATO allies for assistance. There was little appetite in Washington to help Erdogan extricate himself from a crisis that most perceived to be his own making, except among the State Department officials seeking to mend ties with Turkey in the first place. To the extent there was discussion of coming to Turkey’s aid, it was in the context of perhaps reversing the Turkish drift toward Moscow. What this episode actually revealed, however, was not Erdogan’s willingness to abandon his dalliance with Vladimir Putin. — in fact, he flew to Moscow for consultations just days after the fateful strike — but rather his willingness to take on Iran. As Russian air defenses and forces looked the other way, Turkey retaliated not only against Syrian forces, but also against Iranian-backed militias, including Hezbollah.
> 
> By killing Hezbollah fighters in Syria, at precisely the moment when the United States is facing a more aggressive Iran in Iraq, Erdogan demonstrated an alignment of U.S. and Turkish interests and capabilities that opens the door to a sudden resumption of cooperation. Seizing on this moment, Jeffrey traveled to the Turkish-Syrian border, promising to provide Turkey with equipment, intelligence, and ammunition for use in Idlib. For an administration that has long sought to recruit Turkey to fight Iran, this could be the start of the end of U.S.-Turkish rift.
> 
> *The Problem with Embracing Turkey as a Partner Against Iran*
> 
> For a Washington that has come to embrace a conscious uncoupling with Ankara, a sudden U.S.-Turkish partnership against Iran — if it were to materialize — would be a jolting reversal. But the extent of such cooperation would necessarily be extremely limited. Despite suddenly sharing a common enemy, significant obstacles still remain to the rehabilitation of Turkey as a U.S. ally. More critically, however, the strategic logic behind choosing Turkey as a counterweight against Iran seems problematic.
> 
> Although Turkey has indeed proven that it is willing and able to target Iranian proxies in Syria, the implications of this discrete operation should not be exaggerated. Rather, the strikes against Hezbollah fighters in Idlib occurred within very strict parameters that suggest Turkey’s freedom of maneuver against Iran remains highly constrained.
> 
> The most important of those parameters is Russian acquiescence. As an indirect Iranian partner, via the Assad regime, and the dominant aerial power over most of Syria, Russia controls Turkey’s ability to confront Iranian forces. The most recent Idlib operation occurred with Russian permission precisely because it was a limited retaliation for the death of Turkish troops, deaths that Russia was likely complicit in, if not responsible for. But Russia is unlikely to give a greenlight to an open-ended Turkish offensive against the very troops that are keeping Moscow’s client in power in Damascus. To mount such a campaign, either Ankara and Washington would have to find a way to drive a wedge between Moscow and Tehran — an oft-discussed strategy — or they would have to be willing to take on both. Neither is a realistic option. Indeed, the Idlib crisis has only driven Erdogan to bend further toward Putin. He has even gone so far as to suggest Turkey could seize Syrian oilfields, currently guarded by U.S. troops, and manage them jointly with Russia, to pay for Syrian reconstruction.
> 
> The second limitation of any Turkish action against Iran is geographic. While the United States is mostly focused on confronting Iran in Iraq, Turkey is only operating in a small sliver of Syria. As U.S. forces face increasingly aggressive Iranian proxies in Iraq, they require either military or political assistance in quelling the threat. But Turkey has little ability to contribute either. Its military operations in Iraq have been limited to targeting Kurdish insurgent hideouts, not confronting large, conventional, and well-armed Shiite forces. Nor does Turkey have much political sway in Baghdad to lend to the U.S. cause. The last time Ankara intervened significantly in Iraqi politics, in 2017, it was to side with Iran in order to quash Kurdish aspirations for independence. This, in turn, soured what had been a promising rapprochement between Ankara and Erbil. Embracing Turkey as a partner against Iran, therefore, would significantly limit U.S. cooperation not just with Syrian Kurdish forces, but with Iraqi Kurds, too.
> 
> It is not clear, therefore, what actual assets Turkey could lend the United States in confronting Iran, beyond a dependence on Russia, a limited geographic footprint, and a further reduction in U.S. partners. Turkey is not only likely to be an ineffective counter-Iran force, it would be a counter-productive one.
> 
> The analysis that led the Trump administration to Turkey — that only a strong, effective state with historical legitimacy can stand up to the Iranian gambit for regional hegemony — is continually undermined by the dynamics at play in the Middle East today. The most salient of those dynamics was explained, perhaps inadvertently and somewhat ironically, by Trump when he dismissed the Syrian Kurds as only “fighting for their land.” The region is afflicted with too many states, groups, and leaders that are only willing to fight for others’ land. Iran and the Islamic State are the chief culprits of this rapaciousness. However, having upended the regional order, they have also inflated others’ ambitions, especially Turkey’s. Erdogan now has designs on northern Syrian and the Eastern Mediterranean. Abetting his imperial vision as an antidote to Tehran’s aspirations is to ignore the popular backlash that has formed against being pawns in the others chess games. Deputizing Erdogan — a non-Arab autocrat — to “liberate” Arab societies from Iran — a non-Arab autocracy — is a recipe for exacerbating regional instability and further eroding U.S. regional influence.
> 
> In the last year, millions of people across the Middle East have proven that they, like the Syrian Kurds, are willing to fight for their right to protect, cultivate, and improve their own lands. Protestors in Lebanon, Iraq, and Iran have demanded an end to corruption, oppression, and foreign interference. Kurds, particularly in Iraq but likewise in Syria and Turkey, embrace democratic governance and rule of law. Minority communities, such as the Yazidis and Christians in Iraq, seek political representation to protect their rights. It is the fate of these demands — not of another attempt to take others’ lands — that will determine the region’s future. Their success would do more to throw off the Iranian yoke than Turkish power ever could. Their failure, even if Turkey drives Iran back to its borders, would portend another generation of radicalization and conflict.
> 
> *Misdiagnosing What Ails the Middle East*
> 
> According to some powerful stakeholders in the U.S. government and their supporters, the moment seems ripe to recruit Turkey to confront Iran. However, pursuing this strategy would be a strategic mistake for the United States and a misreading of the region. Fundamentally, a Turkey-based strategy for countering Iran misdiagnoses what ails the Middle East. Iranian aggression is a threat to regional stability and U.S. interests, but it is a symptom, not the disease. So, too, with Sunni radicalism. The problem is political, not military. Empowering one imperial and undemocratic power to fight another, even if successful, would only deepen the Middle East’s troubles and diminish U.S. resources. The United States does need local forces to help contain the Iranian threat. But as it searches for those partners, Washington should see the willingness to fight for their own lands as a virtue, not a vice.
> 
> 
> https://warontherocks.com/2020/05/s...key-to-counter-iran-would-misread-the-region/


Sad to read.

Not only columnists, but think-tanks and even senators, policy-makers in US are so far away from the reality. They are as if living in another universe. They don't have the capability to understand the region and it's people.

There are several problems with US and Turkey.

- Give Turkey F-35s.
- Hand out terrorist leader Fethullah Gülen who is residing in US (brain of 2016 coup).
- Drop all the support for PKK/YPG.
- Stop supporting hostile states against Turkey in East Mediterranean.

Even if US compiled with all of these. Why in the heavens name Turkey would "counter" in Iran( a country that we have peace for 300 years) in favor of US?? Because what...some yellow haired old fart wants it?

I will tell you what happens if Americans come to Erdogan with that proposition. He would definitely say yes, and play Americans. Try to get much of US and do nothing against Iran.

If US wants to do something against Iran they should go to Saudi or Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257671945858023429

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

They're just describing what dream Netanyahu had last night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

Philosopher. said:


> They're just describing what dream Netanyahu had last night.





Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257671945858023429



Some officials maybe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Mithridates said:


> recruiting turkey for a role which Saudis and PGCC are unwilling to do while having a large and capable armed forces. on the other hand there is a large unexploited force in the ME region, the Kurds. whether they are in Syria, Iraq or Iran they proved that they do not like turkey. so naturally in case of any TU-IR conflict that large force will side with Iran. that means a black chess piece becomes white.
> it would become more dire situation for turkey than Yemen is for Saudis. first turkey lack PGCC military power, turkey has a more vulnerable economy and last, Iran has a land route to all Kurdish lands.
> on the other hand it might help to reunify Syria under Assad leadership. means our forces and allies can focus on Israel and turkey (in case of conflict).
> so this conflict would be more in our favor and turkey would be in very bad position, thus it will not happen. but Turkish leadership proved last year that they do not play with our rules so who know?? the leadership who sells f-35 program to buy s-400 would do this too.


WOw, nice post bro..insightful. thanks.



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257671945858023429


We know US and ISrael are bad at intelligence because they mostly rely on tech intelligence(satellites, eavesdropping,etc) instead of HUMINT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257671945858023429



Either less shipments or Iran is shipping under their nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> Either less shipments or Iran is shipping under their nose.


Or the iranians have got indigenous production of certain weapons types up and running in syria and lebanon and no longer have to ship in weapons and equipments of certain types.
For all we know the precision guidance manufacturing program is up and running in lebanon with iran now only having to bring in some components for the final assembly just like in yemen.

Or the israelis are simply blowing smoke out of their zionist ar$eholes again.....
I think thats just as likely as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well in general things seem to have winded down in Syria in recent years. There seems to be a truce with the YPG/PKK on one side and a truce with Turkey on the other. Turkey seems content with a buffer zone stretching from the Mediterranean to Iraq. Realistically from a geo strategic standpoint, Syria's best option right now seems to be to wait for a good opportunity before pouncing. Even before the recent Idlib offensive, Hezbollah and Iran, because of sanctions and the circumstances, were beginning to reduce their activity in Syria. Only time will tell. 



Sineva said:


> Or the iranians have got indigenous production of certain weapons types up and running in syria and lebanon and no longer have to ship in weapons and equipments of certain types.
> For all we know the precision guidance manufacturing program is up and running in lebanon with iran now only having to bring in some components for the final assembly just like in yemen.
> 
> Or the israelis are simply blowing smoke out of their zionist ar$eholes again.....
> I think thats just as likely as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*Most of yank cities have become big toilets like european medivel ages*

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/inves...streets-we-asked-the-mayor-of-la-why/2311759/

Meanwhile the yankees are saving face, on the ground the situation is much worse in yankee land.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Venezuela killed dozens of Americans:


https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_2dTi_A2DV/?igshid=jnwv7xen7eoh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Mithridates said:


> first turkey lack PGCC military power,


is this really true? pls explain further.


> turkey has a more vulnerable economy and last,


Agreed. dunno how they have high/good GDP but once US annouces plans of sancations on TUrkey their LIRa collapses..weird weird.


> Iran has a land route to all Kurdish lands.


Will Kurdish groups actually help Iran in actual war situation? can Iran actually organize, motivate and direct them? or are they selfish group looking out only for their interests?



> on the other hand it might help to reunify Syria under Assad leadership.


Good point. btw he needs to revise constitution and get govt going...Russia geting tired of him stalling/ not doing that.
means our forces and allies can focus on Israel and turkey (in case of conflict).


> so this conflict would be more in our favor and turkey would be in very bad position, thus it will not happen.


Yes, even the article states this same conclusion.
As Nigerian slang would go : "Turkey no be Iran's mate 4 Middle East" translation - Turkey isnt Iran's peer in the Middle East. I used to think so, but the article confirmed it. Geography def disadvantages TUrkey....for TUrkey to move anythign from TUrkey to Persian Gulf will take so much more than GCC countries for eg.


> but Turkish leadership proved last year that they do not play with our rules so who know??


BUt they also dont play with IRan. period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

925boy said:


> is this really true? pls explain further.


well only Saudi Arabia has more power than turkey, let alone the whole PGCC... if i'm not wrong PGCC air forces is as large as Russian air force, also they have the quality.


925boy said:


> Agreed. dunno how they have high/good GDP but once US annouces plans of sancations on TUrkey their LIRa collapses..weird weird.


Saudis have just one income source, the oil. and they worked hard to secure that. even in the raid on Aramco missiles and drones bypassed ~5 patriot batteries. on the other hand turkey has a diverse economy with many smaller businesses that in any case of war they will be the first ones to get crushed under the burden of war. similar thing happened in Iran when US put sanctions on us but government tried to give them loans so they can survive. but if the Yemen scenario happens to turkey will they be able to back those businesses?? Saudis had financial backbone to survive the attack on Aramco, turkey can't resist such attack on it's economic centers. also they do not have air defense capability of SA. so more successful attacks and more vulnerable targets.


925boy said:


> Will Kurdish groups actually help Iran in actual war situation? can Iran actually organize, motivate and direct them? or are they selfish group looking out only for their interests?


they do suicide bombing in turkey so i guess they have the motivation. also unlike Yemen situation turkey has a lot of not happy domestic Kurdish population in it's east. they are various groups among the Kurds which some might not like Iran but you just have to choose the right group. also i am sure kurds have more hatred toward turkey than Iran as turkey treats them like shit.


925boy said:


> BUt they also dont play with IRan. period.


i don't think iran need them, if they stay neutral in region we would not have any problem with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Mithridates said:


> well only Saudi Arabia has more power than turkey, let alone the whole PGCC... if i'm not wrong PGCC air forces is as large as Russian air force, also they have the quality.


Ok, i agree, but what about ground forces? i think PGCC has less than useless ground forces but i believe the Turks field at least 100-300K good ground forces they can use to make a difference in a war? Just wondering.



> even in the raid on Aramco missiles and drones bypassed ~5 patriot batteries.


This operation was literally military magic. Probably one of Iran's most skillful military operations in recent decades.



> on the other hand turkey has a diverse economy with many smaller businesses that in any case of war they will be the first ones to get crushed under the burden of war. similar thing happened in Iran when US put sanctions on us but government tried to give them loans so they can survive. but if the Yemen scenario happens to turkey will they be able to back those businesses?? Saudis had financial backbone to survive the attack on Aramco, turkey can't resist such attack on it's economic centers. also they do not have air defense capability of SA. so more successful attacks and more vulnerable targets.


Agreed. And Turkey cant block or stop Iranian ballistic missiles. I know some TUrks might trigger to read that on this forum but i believe thats the truth. Patriots are eh...decent...some PDFers wont call them fake because they are "American made"(i believe they are good, and good enough isnt always good enough in real war situation involving BMs imo)




> i don't think iran need them, if they stay neutral in region we would not have any problem with them.


Understood. THey are also not great militarily. THey performed poorly against TUrkey recently, and against ISIS few years ago in IRaq....after the entire NATO, EU, Iran, US, ISrael, gave them weapons and intelligence and training. GOd help those people man.



Mithridates said:


> i don't think iran need them, if they stay neutral in region we would not have any problem with them.


Btw what i meant by "Turkey wont play with Iran" is that Turkey wont do anything that provokes Iran militarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Iran and Turkey *direct *confrontation is wishful thinking and won't happen. Iran & Turkey are not that much stupid to destroy each other for yankees wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Can Iran and Turkey collaborate in Libya? Should Iran stay away from Libya?
I know that Syria and Russia support Hafter but I don’t think Hafter is a good option. Why should Iran be silent on the rise of Hafter?

Quite consideration of collaboration with others in Libya is not a bad idea. It is more or less a stalemate.

Syrian card is used against us by others. We need to be proactive even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

925boy said:


> Ok, i agree, but what about ground forces? i think PGCC has less than useless ground forces but i believe the Turks field at least 100-300K good ground forces they can use to make a difference in a war? Just wondering.


turkey is not that different than PGCC, some year ago kurds managed to destroy ~20 of their tanks and APCs inside an valley. but it did not exploded on internet like for example ambush on Saudi tanks in Yemen. turkey keeps things quite unlike Saudis. however i can't judge their forces and their capability but i know turkey shares like three times more border with kurds than Saudis do with Yemen. it can turn really ugly for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

American soldiers as depicted by Hollywood and as seen in real life in Venezuela..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Philosopher

Hornets are brutal:


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

Guys, did anyone else in Tehran feel the earthquake?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

QWECXZ said:


> Guys, did anyone else in Tehran feel the earthquake?


Yes, it was like 5.5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Aramagedon said:


> Yes, it was like 5.5


Yes. And it was near Damavand. Two of the major fault lines in the province of Tehran are Mosha-Fasham and Roudehen fault lines that are close to Damavand. They can cause major earthquakes. I hope this was the main earthquake and it won't be a prelude to a stronger earthquake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samparis75

Hope u are all okay dadasha.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

My brothers and sisters, havasetoon be khodetoon bashe. I pray everyone will be safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> Guys, did anyone else in Tehran feel the earthquake?


I myself didnt feel anything in the second floor but the dishes in kitchen started shaking and making noise, When i went out my neighbor said he could feel the ground shaking in upper floor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Shawnee said:


> Can Iran and Turkey collaborate in Libya? Should Iran stay away from Libya?
> I know that Syria and Russia support Hafter but I don’t think Hafter is a good option. Why should Iran be silent on the rise of Hafter?
> 
> Quite consideration of collaboration with others in Libya is not a bad idea. It is more or less a stalemate.
> 
> Syrian card is used against us by others. We need to be proactive even more.


I remember Hezbolla became happy with sisi coup while Iran decide silence and condemning any coup.
here is same story its depend you are watching world from whom eye, Tehran, Beirut or dameshq, or even as general or politician in Iran.
Iran is better to focus and manage its resources where all sides are agree and think same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

It was a nice feeling. Nothing bad is going to happen. I'm going to sleep well


----------



## Shawnee

SubWater said:


> I remember Hezbolla became happy with sisi coup while Iran decide silence and condemning any coup.
> here is same story its depend you are watching world from whom eye, Tehran, Beirut or dameshq, or even as general or politician in Iran.
> Iran is better to focus and manage its resources where all sides are agree and think same.



I supported Sisi against Morsi. Here it is different. We may see Syria in Libya on Hafter side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Aramagedon said:


> It was a nice feeling. Nothing bad is going to happen. I'm going to sleep well


take care dude

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> Guys, did anyone else in Tehran feel the earthquake?


I felt it , one dead , 23 injured , one other probably dead related to it (he had an MI at the time of the Quake)
all of them indirectly due to incident (they caught under foot or fall while coming down the stair)



QWECXZ said:


> Yes. And it was near Damavand. Two of the major fault lines in the province of Tehran are Mosha-Fasham and Roudehen fault lines that are close to Damavand. They can cause major earthquakes. I hope this was the main earthquake and it won't be a prelude to a stronger earthquake.


this one was Mosha-Fasham fault


----------



## sha ah

With the current Coronavirus epidemic, sanctions, oil prices, etc Iran doesn't have any motivation to expand it's influence into Syria.

Things are getting interesting in Libya. In a surprise attack the GNA and Turkish forces recently captured the entire northern strip on Libya's west coast, including all the way to Zelten and Zwarah airport, which was an important strategic center for the LNA.

The Turks have poured in tens of millions into the western Tripoli enclave to prevent Haftar from seizing it and crowning himself the undisputed military ruler of Libya. The Turks have sent thousands of Syrian rebels, mostly veterans, into Tripoli. Turkish officers have begun training GNA militants while simultaneously pouring weapons, intelligence, trucks, drones into Libya. The Turks have lost atleast half a dozen drones, each priced at a few million, some $5-$8 million a piece, in a strategy of aerial attrition against the LNA's air assets, which seems to have paid off recently.

The GNA recently launched a massive offensive to take Watiya airbase, an important airbase just south of the Zelten area. The GNA seems to have failed to take the airbase despite launching dozens of airstrikes and deploying hundreds of troops. According to reports the GNA lost 75+ soldiers in a ferocious LNA counter attack.

Now time seems to be running out for the GNA and the tables may be turning yet again.

The EU, in an attempt to blunt further Turkish expansion in the Mediterranean, has finally decided to deploy a large taskforce (IRINI) which is now enforcing the UN weapons embargo on Libya at sea. Turkey will not longer be able to send much weapons into Libya via sea routes and their main air routes seem to be in danger as well since the LNA seem to be relentlessly and successfully targeting and bombing Mitiga airport, the GNA's main airport in Tripoli.

The LNA also recently bombed the Turkish embassy, the GNA/Turkish headquarters in Tripoli, along with the Misrata air college which was being used as a storage facility for a large stockpile of Turkish supplied weapons.

Haftar has support from Egypt and the Persian Gulf states, including the UAE. Therefore the EU will have a much harder time enforcing the UN arms embargo against Haftar's forces.

Meanwhile there are rumors that the UAE via Egypt have sent a large stockpile of missiles, more Chinese drones and several Mirage 2000 jets into Egypt. 

According to reports, the UAE are contemplating selling these jets to Haftar. These jets are obviously not the most modern French variant, however they are modern and advanced enough that with experienced pilots they can avoid most air defenses deployed in Libya and and they should be able to outmaneuver and destroy Turkish drones with relative ease.

The EU embargo and these jets are indeed a game changer. The EU embargo by sea is devastating enough, however with Mirage 2000 jets under his command, Haftar should be able to immediately cease all Turkish shipments into Libya. Turkey's only other option in this case will be to deploy its F-16's, which would then be a major escalation.



Shawnee said:


> Can Iran and Turkey collaborate in Libya? Should Iran stay away from Libya?
> I know that Syria and Russia support Hafter but I don’t think Hafter is a good option. Why should Iran be silent on the rise of Hafter?
> 
> Quite consideration of collaboration with others in Libya is not a bad idea. It is more or less a stalemate.
> 
> Syrian card is used against us by others. We need to be proactive even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Typical Israel attack on Iranian militia in Syria:

Part 1. Random twitter account claims that local people heard explosion sounds. They heard planes flying by. They could not see the planes because they were very stealth. Local people are really happy.

Part 2. SOHR confirms that 13 militia men were killed and dozen were injured. They were transferred to the local hospital in Abukamal. They were really mad in the hospital and were rushing around. They used all the packed blood cells in the hospital.

Part 3. After one week, we see two satellite images showing two destroyed buildings in twitter accounts.
Comments:
- very accurate hits
- yeah, 13-14 killed
- F35 is awesome. poor AD

Months after: No funeral in Iran. No families claiming anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Shawnee said:


> Typical Israel attack on Iranian militia in Syria:
> 
> Part 1. Random twitter account claims that local people heard explosion sounds. They heard planes flying by. They could not see the planes because there were very stealth. Local people are really happy.
> 
> Part 2. SOHR confirms that 13 militia men were killed and dozen were injured. They were transferred to the local hospital in Abukamal. They were really mad in the hospital and were rushing around. They used all the packed blood cells in the hospital.
> 
> Part 3. After one week, we see two satellite images showing two destroyed buildings in twitter accounts.
> Comments:
> - very accurate hits
> - yeah, 13-14 killed
> - F35 is awesome. poor AD
> 
> Months after: No funeral in Iran. No families claiming anything.



Sounds about right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Let me ask u all, why iranians r so obsessed with turks and their influences ..

In some points i eneded up thinking Iranians wants Turkey to be fvcked up badly more then what they wish for israel and USA. Things could be much complicated in geo politics, others point of view, but thats all my conclusion.

Correct me if im wrong..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shams313 said:


> Let me ask u all, why iranians r so obsessed with turks and their influences ..
> 
> In some points i eneded up thinking Iranians wants Turkey to be fvcked up badly more then what they wish for israel and USA. Things could be much complicated in geo politics, others point of view, but thats all my conclusion.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong..


It's about regional rivalry. Turks wish exactly the same if not worse for the Iranians. And we don't want them to get f*cked up everywhere. When our interests align, we wish them nothing but the best. And when our interests conflict with each other, we wish them ill. It's the way politics works.

And we aren't obsessed with them. You are apparently obsessed with them that you felt that way. We are more obsessed with Arabs around the Persian Gulf than Israel or Turkey.


----------



## Shawnee

Shams313 said:


> Let me ask u all, why iranians r so obsessed with turks and their influences ..
> 
> In some points i eneded up thinking Iranians wants Turkey to be fvcked up badly more then what they wish for israel and USA. Things could be much complicated in geo politics, others point of view, but thats all my conclusion.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong..



Absolutely not.
We have more common interests than rivalries. Even our worst situation which is Syria is just rivalry.


----------



## Mithridates

Shams313 said:


> Let me ask u all, why iranians r so obsessed with turks and their influences ..
> 
> In some points i eneded up thinking Iranians wants Turkey to be fvcked up badly more then what they wish for israel and USA. Things could be much complicated in geo politics, others point of view, but thats all my conclusion.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong..


i don't have a problem with turkey and i am not saying it because you ask i really don't. my problem is the people on this forum. they are like hey do you remember we fucked you several centuries back?? it's hard to connect with those people. also they always cry about how Iran is an enemy while in reality Iran did nothing to them.
on the other hand they come and go around and say Iran is nothing, it's military is nothing. so i just enjoy to burst they bubble and show them that the nothing produces things they can't.
turkey is an extremely nationalistic country and their people do not like almost any other people in the world. also they are very aggressive against their neighbors. look at the Cyprus and Turkish extended economic zone. it is just few kilometres away from Cyprus main land!!! they militarily invaded Syria and Iraq. compare it with Iran behaviors regarding it's neighbors...
so i guess turkey very well established it's character in the region and it's not something favorable by Iranians as individuals. and people rightfully are concerned about the intentions of turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Mithridates said:


> i don't have a problem with turkey and i am not saying it because you ask i really don't. my problem is the people on this forum. they are like hey do you remember we fucked you several centuries back?? it's hard to connect with those people. also they always cry about how Iran is an enemy while in reality Iran did nothing to them.
> on the other hand they come and go around and say Iran is nothing, it's military is nothing. so i just enjoy to burst they bubble and show them that the nothing produces things they can't.
> turkey is an extremely nationalistic country and their people do not like almost any other people in the world. also they are very aggressive against their neighbors. look at the Cyprus and Turkish extended economic zone. it is just few kilometres away from Cyprus main land!!! they militarily invaded Syria and Iraq. compare it with Iran behaviors regarding it's neighbors...
> so i guess turkey very well established it's character in the region and it's not something favorable by Iranians as individuals. and people rightfully are concerned about the intentions of turkey.


Dorood behet. Ghashang gofti <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259437111742259200


----------



## TruthHurtz

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259437111742259200



Accurate representation of Iran war. I feel like I'm watching simulation.


----------



## 925boy

Mithridates said:


> i don't have a problem with turkey and i am not saying it because you ask i really don't. my problem is the people on this forum. they are like hey do you remember we fucked you several centuries back?? it's hard to connect with those people. also they always cry about how Iran is an enemy while in reality Iran did nothing to them.
> on the other hand they come and go around and say Iran is nothing, it's military is nothing. so i just enjoy to burst they bubble and show them that the nothing produces things they can't.
> turkey is an extremely nationalistic country and their people do not like almost any other people in the world. also they are very aggressive against their neighbors. look at the Cyprus and Turkish extended economic zone. it is just few kilometres away from Cyprus main land!!! they militarily invaded Syria and Iraq. compare it with Iran behaviors regarding it's neighbors...
> so i guess turkey very well established it's character in the region and it's not something favorable by Iranians as individuals. and people rightfully are concerned about the intentions of turkey.


Nice comments. Turkey is really acting like NATO OR US"s regional "spearhead"...especially with how Turkey moved into Syria...that said A Lot about Turkey's regional outlook. Guess you're right that they are bullying their neighbors into silence and agreeing with them...hmmm..i dunno how that is leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

یک زمانی فروم بخش ایران اینجا مدریتور ایرانی داشت چی شد
Serpentine


----------



## yavar

https://www.irna.ir/news/83783186/و...فغانستان-درباره-حادثه-مرزی-تلفنی-گفت-وگوکردند


----------



## sha ah

There are now conflicting reports about an Iranian warship accidentally firing on another Iranian vessel. According to social media, 40 are feared dead of missing. Iran says 1 died in a naval exercise. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259615241501052928
ACCORDING TO The New York Times
*Iran Reports One Dead in Naval Exercise*
Several other people were injured in the incident, state media reported.

By Reuters


May 10, 2020, 10:58 p.m. ET



The Iranian Navy reported one dead and several injured during a naval exercise, according to the Fars news agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259749327729242112*
*Sailors killed after Iran missile 'accidentally' strikes own ship*
Iranian army says missile hit support ship in 'friendly-fire' incident, killing at least 19 sailors and wounding 15.




A handout photo from the Iranian Army office in December 2019 shows warships during joint Iran-Russia-China naval drills in the Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Oman [File: Iranian Army office/AFP]
At least 19 sailors have been killed and 15 wounded after an Iranian missile fired during a training exercise in the Gulf of Oman struck a support vessel near its target, Iran's army said.

The friendly fire incident happened on Sunday near the port of Jask, about 1,270 kilometres (790 miles) southeast of Tehran on the Gulf of Oman, a statement on the army's website said on Monday.

"On Sunday afternoon, during an exercise by a number of the navy's vessels in Jask and Chabahar waters, the Konarak light support vessel had an accident," said a statement on the army's website.

"The number of this accident's martyrs is 19 and 15 have also been injured," it added, saying the vessel had been towed ashore.

The missile struck the Konarak, a Hendijan-class support ship, which was taking part in the exercise.

State television described the incident as an accident, saying the Konarak, a Hendijan-class support ship which was struck by the missile, had been putting targets out in the water for other ships to fire on and had strayed too close to a target.

"Iran's Moudge-class frigate Jamaran accidentally hit the Konarak ship with a missile during the exercise," Iran's semi-official Tasnim news agency reported.

Iranian media said the Konarak had been overhauled in 2018 and was able to launch sea missiles.

The Dutch-made, 47-metre (155-foot) vessel had been in service since 1988.

It was not immediately clear how many crew members were on board the warship at the time of the accident.

Turkey's Anadolu Agency said at least 20 people had been killed and that there were as many as 40 crew members on board the Konarak.

Anadolu said the incident had been blamed on "human error", citing sources in Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps.

Iran regularly holds exercises in the Gulf of Oman, which is closed to the strategic Strait of Hormuz, the narrow mouth of the Gulf, through which 20 percent of the world's oil passes.

Iranian media rarely report on mishaps during its exercises, highlighting the severity of the incident.

*US-Iran tensions*
The incident also comes at a time of heightened tensions between Iran and the United States.

Relations between the two foes have deteriorated sharply since 2018 when US President Donald Trump withdrew his country from a 2015 nuclear deal between key powers and Iran.

Washington then reimposed sanctions on Tehran, crippling its economy.

The animosity deepened in early January when the US assassinated top Iranian military commander Qassem Soleimani in Baghdad, the capital of Iraq.

Iran retaliated on January 8 by firing missiles at bases in Iraq where US troops were stationed.

On the same day, Iran's armed forces shot down a Kyiv-bound Boeing 737 passenger jet over Tehran, killing all 176 people on board.

The military admitted to the catastrophic error, saying it came as Iran's air defences were on high alert after firing the barrage of missiles at US targets in Iraq.

SOURCE: Al Jazeera and news agencies
 
*Iran says 19 dead in Gulf of Oman friendly-fire incident *
The Konarak was helping set targets for warships when it was struck, according to state TV

Associated Press

Mon 11 May 2020 08.22 BST First published on Mon 11 May 2020 06.07 BST



An Iranian missile fired during a training exercise in the Gulf of Oman struck a support vessel near its target, killing at least 19, amid heightened tensions between Tehran and the US.

The friendly fire incident happened on Sunday near the port of Jask, 790 mile south-east of Tehran, in the Gulf of Oman. Iran’s army said 19 people died and 15 were injured.

The missile struck the Konarak, a Hendijan-class support ship, taking part in the exercise.

State television described the missile strike as an accident, saying the Konarak had remained too close to the target. The Konarak had been putting targets out in the water for other ships to fire upon, it said.

Iranian media said the Konarak had been overhauled in 2018 and was able to launch sea and anti-ship missiles. The Dutch-made, 47-metre (155-foot) vessel was in service since 1988 and had capacity of 40 tons. It usually carries a crew of 20 sailors.

Iran regularly holds exercises in the region, which is closed to the strategic Strait of Hormuz, the narrow mouth of the Persian Gulf through which 20% of the worlds oil passes. The US Navy’s 5th Fleet, which monitors the region, did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Iranian media rarely report on mishaps during its exercises, signalling the severity of the incident. It comes amid months of heightened tensions between Iran and the US since President Donald Trump unilaterally withdrew from Tehran’s nuclear deal with world powers in 2018 and imposed crushing sanctions on the country.

In January, Iran shot down a Ukrainian passenger plane by mistake shortly after it had taken off from Tehran, killing all 176 people on board.


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259775359131750400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259775359131750400


I was expecting bew unveilings not such a bad news...

RIP...


----------



## Raghfarm007

Heads need to role in the Navy.... this is not the first time they have lost a ship with deaths...they lost the biggest warhip in the Caspian sea a few years ago... no one was answerable then neither.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

انگار رییسی مشغوله جراحی در خودروسازی و کل صنعت و معدنه

کشور پر شده از اقازاده های تنبل و پر ادعا و کون کشاد که مدیریت رو اشغال کردند و هر ناکارامدی رو به تحریم و کرونا و غیره نسبت میدند
طلب کار هم هستند که چرا نمیذارین واردات کنیم

امثال لاریجانی و شاهرودی و یزدی برش نداشتند و نه تنها کاری نکردند که وارد فساد هم شدند

توله های شاهرودی باباشونو بردند المان چون پزشکای ایرانی خوب نبودند. وقاحت در چه حد. اینها رهبری و اقتصاد رو دست گرفتند و تن پرور شدند
شاهرودی و توله هاش باید در سطح فقیرترین مردم زندگی میکردند

امیدوارم الان سر شاخه ها ممنوع الخروج شده باشن که کانادا زیارتشون نکنیم

وزارت صنعت در کنار مدیریت جدید *خلخالی* میخواد
اقازاده ها باید سر چوبه دار دیده بشن
این جراحی لازمه
‌

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Caspian Parsi

https://twitter.com/HAbdolhossein?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1259788242209161219&ref_url=https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/202005111079269770-first-footage-of-deadly-friendly-fire-incident-involving-iranian-vessels-released-online/


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> انگار رییسی مشغوله جراحی در خودروسازی و کل صنعت و معدنه
> 
> کشور پر شده از اقازاده های تنبل و پر ادعا و کون کشاد که مدیریت رو اشغال کردند و هر ناکارامدی رو به تحریم و کرونا و غیره نسبت میدند
> طلب کار هم هستند که چرا نمیذارین واردات کنیم
> 
> امثال لاریجانی و شاهرودی و یزدی برش نداشتند و نه تنها کاری نکردند که وارد فساد هم شدند
> 
> توله های شاهرودی باباشونو بردند المان چون پزشکای ایرانی خوب نبودند. وقاحت در چه حد. اینها رهبری و اقتصاد رو دست گرفتند و تن پرور شدند
> شاهرودی و توله هاش باید در سطح فقیرترین مردم زندگی میکردند
> 
> امیدوارم الان سر شاخه ها ممنوع الخروج شده باشن که کانادا زیارتشون نکنیم
> 
> وزارت صنعت در کنار مدیریت جدید *خلخالی* میخواد
> اقازاده ها باید سر چوبه دار دیده بشن
> این جراحی لازمه
> ‌



بدنه روحانیت تا حالا در مقابله با فساد و اقازادگی کاری نکرده

مثالش امثال علم الهدی که با یه تار موی ملت یا یه کنسرت کفن پوش میشند ولی مشکل اصلی رو نمیبینن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

شرکت اویانکا هم اعلام ورشکستگی کرد

فرودگاه اتاتورک هنوز تعطیله و شده بیمارستان
هواپیماهاش خاک میخورن

نود و هشت درصد پروازهای جهان کنسل شده

الان هواپیمای نو رو با التماس بهتون میفروشن دم در هم تحویل میدن‌

حسن کلید یه ناوگان بخره کنارش عکس بگیره

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fulgrim

my condolences to all the familys of the dead. may the dead Rest in Peace and the injured, i hope they recover fast. no human is perfect and in every army it can came to mistakes. the thing is to learn from this. i hope from this mistake iran navy and all other army parts learn and the losts are seeds for a stronger and better iranian navy, army and airforce so that such thing never hapen again not in navy and other army parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

بعضی از صاحب نظران سیاسی نظامی انلاین اعتقاد داشتند به جای درگیری مستقیم با امریکا باید یکی از کشورهای همپیمانشو به طور کامل ذبح کرد‌‌

مثلا نصف بحرین یا البانی‌ یا

روشی نیست که بشه همیشه انجام داد ولی برای بار اول بد نیست

در دوران کرونا یه مساله دیگه هست که
الان ما در شرایطی هستیم که امریکا شاید بدش نیاد حوثی ها مراکز نفتی سعودی رو نرمش بدن. وضعیت نفت شیل امریکا خیلی وخیمه و چنین کارهایی به نفع شیل میشه‌

مساله مهم اینه که ایا به نفع حوثی ها هست یا نه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> بعضی از صاحب نظران سیاسی نظامی انلاین اعتقاد داشتند به جای درگیری مستقیم با امریکا باید یکی از کشورهای همپیمانشو به طور کامل ذبح کرد‌‌
> 
> مثلا نصف بحرین یا البانی‌ یا
> 
> روشی نیست که بشه همیشه انجام داد ولی برای بار اول بد نیست
> 
> در دوران کرونا یه مساله دیگه هست که
> الان ما در شرایطی هستیم که امریکا شاید بدش نیاد حوثی ها مراکز مفتی سعودی رو نرمش بدن. وضعیت نفت شیل امریکا خیلی وخیمه و چنین کارهایی به نفع شیل میشه‌
> 
> مساله مهم اینه که ایا به نفع حوثی ها هست یا نه



پرسشی که هست این هست: آیا مشکل شماره یک ما در منطقه عربستان سعودی هست یا آمریکا؟
اگر آمریکا نباشه، عربستان سعودی به تنهایی هیچ چیزی نیست که بخواد جلوی ایران بایسته

بالا کشیدن قیمت نفت در شرایطی که نفت ما تحریم هست و خریدار بزرگی جز چین نداریم، حتی اگر نفت عربستان با خاک یکسان بشه، به نفع آمریکا و روسیه هست و در برون رفت از بحران کرونا کمکشون می کنه. از دید من به هیچ وجه تقویت این دو کشور، با وجود اینکه روسیه شریک ما در برخی موارد هست، در راستای منافع کشور ایران نیست

از طرف دیگه دست ایران برای جلوگیری از ورود اروپا به جنگ از همیشه خالی تر هست چون پیش از کرونا اروپا از ترس اینکه ایران منابع انرژی رو بزنه و اروپا کلاً بره تو دیوار تلاش می کرد تو درگیری ایران و آمریکا وارد نشه اما الان که تانک های نفتی تو اروپا برای چند ماه پر هستند احتمال ورود ناتو به جنگ هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> پرسشی که هست این هست: آیا مشکل شماره یک ما در منطقه عربستان سعودی هست یا آمریکا؟
> اگر آمریکا نباشه، عربستان سعودی به تنهایی هیچ چیزی نیست که بخواد جلوی ایران بایسته
> 
> بالا کشیدن قیمت نفت در شرایطی که نفت ما تحریم هست، حتی اگر نفت عربستان با خاک یکسان بشه، به نفع آمریکا و روسیه هست. به هیچ وجه تقویت این دو کشور، با وجود اینکه روسیه شریک هست با ما، در راستای منافع کشور ایران نیست از دید من
> 
> از طرف دیگه دست ایران برای جلوگیری از ورود اروپا به جنگ از همیشه خالی تر هست چون پیش از کرونا اروپا از ترس اینکه ایران منابع انرژی رو بزنه و اروپا کلاً بره تو دیوار تلاش می کرد تو درگیری ایران و آمریکا وارد نشه اما الان که تانک های نفتی تو اروپا برای چند ماه پر هستند احتمال ورود ناتو به جنگ هست​




در مورد قسمت اول قبول دارم. واضحا نفع اصلی رو روسیه و امریکا می برند و ایا حوثی ها هم نفعی میبرند؟ روسیه باید در این راستا سعیشو بکنه

البته سعودی دشمن مستقلیه و سال اول برجام هرقدر تونست دشمنی کرد

قسمت دوم
البانی جزو ناتو هست ولی با اسکان اعضای دشمن عملا وارد جنگ با کشور دیگه شده و اروپا و ناتو ملزم به کمک نیست و اگر از قدرت طرف مقابل نگران باشه جز محکوم کردن کاری نمیکنه
اروپا به خوبی میدونه در تیررسه و قدرت امریکا رو هم نداره


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> در مورد قسمت اول قبول دارم. واضحا نفع اصلی رو روسیه و امریکا می برند و ایا حوثی ها هم نفعی میبرند؟ روسیه باید در این راستا سعیشو بکنه
> 
> البته سعودی دشمن مستقلیه و سال اول برجام هرقدر تونست دشمنی کرد
> 
> قسمت دوم
> البانی جزو ناتو هست ولی با اسکان اعضای دشمن عملا وارد جنگ با کشور دیگه شده و اروپا و ناتو ملزم به کمک نیست و اگر از قدرت طرف مقابل نگران باشه جز محکوم کردن کاری نمیکنه
> اروپا به خوبی میدونه در تیررسه و قدرت امریکا رو هم نداره



در شرایط کنونی که نیاز نفتی دنیا کم هست و عربستان به خودی خود تولیدش رو کاهش داده، خیلی تاثیر گذار در صادرات نفت عربستان نیست ولی میلیاردها دلار به زیرساخت های عربستان خسارت می زنه قطعاً و بازسازی اش زمان می بره. اما باز هم از دید ایران برای ما خوب نیست. برای حوثی ها از این جهت خوب می تونه باشه که عربستان رو سر عقل بیاره و عربستان وجود اونها در حیات خلوت خودش رو بپذیره

شاید یونان و بخشی از ایتالیا و رومانی و چند کشور جنوب شرقی اروپا در تیررس ما باشند، اما انگلیس و فرانسه و آلمان در تیررس ما نیستند و اگر هم باشند دقت موشک ها ما در فاصله بالای 3500 کیلومتر جالب نخواهد بود و ارزش تاکتیکی نخواهد داشت و دور ریختن پول خواهد بود و فقط برای ایجاد وحشت کاربرد می تونه داشته باشه

سیاست ایران برای موزانه قدرت در برابر اروپا کنترل راه های انرژی از شاخاب پارس تا شاخاب عدن، دریای سرخ، کانال سوئز و دریای مدیترانه بوده که الان با توجه به کاهش شدید نیاز انرژی در اروپا تا چند ماه دیگه خیلی مانند پیش از کرونا تاثیرگذار نیست. مگر اینکه بتونیم از سمت غرب آفریقا هم اروپا رو محاصره کنیم و امنیت اروپا رو بیشتر به خطر بندازیم. ضمن اینکه زدن مستقیم پایتخت کشورهایی که قدرت هسته ای هستند خیلی طرح جالبی نیست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> در شرایط کنونی که نیاز نفتی دنیا کم هست و عربستان به خودی خود تولیدش رو کاهش داده، خیلی تاثیر گذار در صادرات نفت عربستان نیست ولی میلیاردها دلار به زیرساخت های عربستان خسارت می زنه قطعاً و بازسازی اش زمان می بره. اما باز هم از دید ایران برای ما خوب نیست. برای حوثی ها از این جهت خوب می تونه باشه که عربستان رو سر عقل بیاره و عربستان وجود اونها در حیات خلوت خودش رو بپذیره
> 
> شاید یونان و بخشی از ایتالیا و رومانی و چند کشور جنوب شرقی اروپا در تیررس ما باشند، اما انگلیس و فرانسه و آلمان در تیررس ما نیستند و اگر هم باشند دقت موشک ها ما در فاصله بالای 3500 کیلومتر جالب نخواهد بود و ارزش تاکتیکی نخواهد داشت و دور ریختن پول خواهد بود و فقط برای ایجاد وحشت کاربرد می تونه داشته باشه
> 
> سیاست ایران برای موزانه قدرت در برابر اروپا کنترل راه های انرژی از شاخاب پارس تا شاخاب عدن، دریای سرخ، کانال سوئز و دریای مدیترانه بوده که الان با توجه به کاهش شدید نیاز انرژی در اروپا تا چند ماه دیگه خیلی مانند پیش از کرونا تاثیرگذار نیست. مگر اینکه بتونیم از سمت غرب آفریقا هم اروپا رو محاصره کنیم و امنیت اروپا رو بیشتر به خطر بندازیم. ضمن اینکه زدن مستقیم پایتخت کشورهایی که قدرت هسته ای هستند خیلی طرح جالبی نیست​



پاراگراف اول رو قبول دارم. در ازای چنین لطفی روسیه باید کمک خوبی به حوثی ها بکنه

کل اروپا در دسترسه با موشک خرمشهر وقتی سر جنگیش بشه ۵۰۰ -۱۰۰۰ کیلو

قسمت سوم
درسته ارزش نفت و شاخاب ها به علت کرونا کم شده
ولی کرونا خودش به علت فشار اقتصادی به غرب و خطر داشتن تجمع انسانی, بازدارندگی ایجاد میکنه
این به اون در تقریبا

مساله سوم
بستگی داره ما ایران رو یک قدرت کامل هسته ای حساب کنیم یا نه
قدرت هسته ای همه جیز نیست اما تاثیرگذاره


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> پاراگراف اول رو قبول دارم. در ازای چنین لطفی روسیه باید کمک خوبی به حوثی ها بکنه
> 
> کل اروپا در دسترسه با موشک خرمشهر وقتی سر جنگیش بشه ۵۰۰ -۱۰۰۰ کیلو
> 
> قسمت سوم
> درسته ارزش نفت و شاخاب ها به علت کرونا کم شده
> ولی کرونا خودش به علت فشار اقتصادی به غرب و خطر داشتن تجمع انسانی, بازدارندگی ایجاد میکنه
> این به اون در تقریبا
> 
> مساله سوم
> بستگی داره ما ایران رو یک قدرت کامل هسته ای حساب کنیم یا نه
> قدرت هسته ای همه جیز نیست اما تاثیرگذاره


موشک خرمشهر در بهترین حالت 4،000 کیلومتر برد داره چون نمونه هواسونگ-10 کره شمالی هست. سر جنگیش هم در برد ماکسیمم بیشتر از 650 کیلوگرم که استاندارد موشکی ایران و پیش فرض موشک هواسونگ-10 هست نخواهد بود. با این وجود ارزش تاکتیکی برای زدن اروپا نداره مگر با کلاهک هسته ای. ضمناً فاصله ایران تا لندن بالای 4،500 کیلومتر هست و خارج از برد موشک خرمشهر هست. پاریس هم همینطور. برلین با ارفاق در دسترس هست اون هم اگر واقعاً بهش برسه

کرونا بازدارندگی در برابر شرکت ناتو در جنگ آمریکا با ایران ایجاد نمی کنه. چرا باید بکنه؟

ایران قدرت هسته ای نیست که بخواد حساب بشه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> موشک خرمشهر در بهترین حالت 4،000 کیلومتر برد داره چون نمونه هواسونگ-10 کره شمالی هست. سر جنگیش هم در برد ماکسیمم بیشتر از 650 کیلوگرم که استاندارد موشکی ایران و پیش فرض موشک هواسونگ-10 هست نخواهد بود. با این وجود ارزش تاکتیکی برای زدن اروپا نداره مگر با کلاهک هسته ای. ضمناً فاصله ایران تا لندن بالای 4،500 کیلومتر هست و خارج از برد موشک خرمشهر هست. پاریس هم همینطور. برلین با ارفاق در دسترس هست اون هم اگر واقعاً بهش برسه
> 
> کرونا بازدارندگی در برابر شرکت ناتو در جنگ آمریکا با ایران ایجاد نمی کنه. چرا باید بکنه؟
> 
> ایران قدرت هسته ای نیست که بخواد حساب بشه​



در مورد اختلاف برد موشک
فراموش نکنین این موشکها می تونن از لبنان شلیک بشن 

در مورد کرونا
کرونا بازدارنده جنگه‌
به علت اینکه مشکلات اقتصادی ایجاد می کنه و هزینه جنگ بیشتر به چشم میاد
علت دوم
جنگ با تجمع سرباز همراهه و این عکس قرنطینه است

قسمت سوم
میزان بازدارندگی غیر متقارن ایران رو من و شما نمیدونیم ولی هر کدوم حدس هایی داریم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> در مورد اختلاف برد موشک
> فراموش نکنین این موشکها می تونن از لبنان شلیک بشن
> 
> در مورد کرونا
> کرونا بازدارنده جنگه‌
> به علت اینکه مشکلات اقتصادی ایجاد می کنه و هزینه جنگ بیشتر به چشم میاد
> علت دوم
> جنگ با تجمع سرباز همراهه و این عکس قرنطینه است
> 
> قسمت سوم
> میزان بازدارندگی غیر متقارن ایران رو من و شما نمیدونیم ولی هر کدوم حدس هایی داریم


هر قدر سوریه زمان جنگ ایران و عراق گذاشت ایران از خاکش به عراق حمله کنه لبنان هم می ذاره ایران از لبنان به اروپا حمله کنه. چه توقعاتی دارید از مردم

کرونا ربطی به جنگ نداره کما اینکه هیچ جنگی که در این مدت بوده به خاطر کرونا آتش بس اعلام نشده و در صورت شکست ایران هزاران برابر هزینه جنگ رو از ما می گیرن

بازدارندگی غیرمتقارن ایران بیشتر در حد حرف هست وگرنه ژنرال سلیمانی رو شهید نمی کردند


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> هر قدر سوریه زمان جنگ ایران و عراق گذاشت ایران از خاکش به عراق حمله کنه لبنان هم می ذاره ایران از لبنان به اروپا حمله کنه. چه توقعاتی دارید از مردم
> 
> کرونا ربطی به جنگ نداره کما اینکه هیچ جنگی که در این مدت بوده به خاطر کرونا آتش بس اعلام نشده و در صورت شکست ایران هزاران برابر هزینه جنگ رو از ما می گیرن
> 
> بازدارندگی غیرمتقارن ایران بیشتر در حد حرف هست وگرنه ژنرال سلیمانی رو شهید نمی کردند



در مساله اول نظرم مخالفه. اسد خودش رو کنار کشیده و دست ایران رو باز گذاشته و کل زمین سوریه برای ایران بازه. مثل قضیه انتقال موشک علیه اسراییل

اسد پدرش خیلی در جنگ با عراق کمک کرد و طرف حساب ما حزب الله و اسد اند. 

دو دلیل اقتصادی و پزشکی در مورد بازدارنگی کرونا اوردم براتون

قسمت سوم
ما در مورد سردار سلیمانی احساساتی میشیم ولی خدایی اگر خودش میخواست برای خودش انتقام بگیره چه انتقامی می گرفت. بیشتر از اونی که برای مغنیه و پسرش بود؟ نه اون با صبر کارش رو می کرد و خیلی صبور بود

توان بازدارنگی ایران قرار نیس برای یک نفر کامل فعال بشه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> در مساله اول نظرم مخالفه. اسد خودش رو کنار کشیده و دست ایران رو باز گذاشته و کل زمین سوریه برای ایران بازه. مثل قضیه انتقال موشک علیه اسراییل
> 
> اسد پدرش خیلی در جنگ با عراق کمک کرد و طرف حساب ما حزب الله و اسد اند.
> 
> دو دلیل اقتصادی و پزشکی در مورد بازدارنگی کرونا اوردم براتون
> 
> قسمت سوم
> ما در مورد سردار سلیمانی احساساتی میشیم ولی خدایی اگر خودش میخواست برای خودش انتقام بگیره چه انتقامی می گرفت. بیشتر از اونی که برای مغنیه و پسرش بود؟ نه اون با صبر کارش رو می کرد و خیلی صبور بود
> 
> توان بازدارنگی ایران قرار نیس برای یک نفر کامل فعال بشه


شما متوجه حرف من نشدید، زمان جنگ ایران و عراق به خمینی گفتند به اسد بگو که اجازه بده ما از خاک سوریه برای آفند به غرب عراق استفاده کنیم، سوریه اجازه نداد. نمونه اش حمله به اچ-3 که از نقطه صفر مرزی ترکیه و اردن حمله کردیم. اگر فکر می کنید سوریه یا لبنان که اشغال کردنشون برای ناتو و آمریکا کمتر از 2 هفته هست اجازه می دن از خاکشون به پایتخت های اروپا موشک پرتاب بشه، سخت در اشتباه هستید

هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره. دلیل پزشکی شما که گفتم همین الان هم جنگ لیبی و یمن و سوریه در جریان هستند و کرونا باعث کندتر شدنشون هم نشده. از نظر اقتصادی هم در صورت شکست ایران (که احتمال زیاد وقتی 50 کشور بهمون حمله کنند شکست می خوریم) همه هزینه ها چند برابر پای ما نوشته می شه و اقتصاد اونها شکوفاتر از پیش از کرونا هم می شه. ایران انقدر منابع داره که اشغالش رو توجیه کنه

اونها فرد دوم کشور ما رو ترور کردند و ما چیکار کردیم؟ دست کم می تونستیم وزیر دفاع آمریکا رو تو عراق هدف قرار بدیم که ندادیم. حتی فرمانده سنتکام رو هم که گروه تروریستی می شناسیم هدف قرار ندادیم​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> شما متوجه نشدی، زمان جنگ ایران و عراق به خمینی گفتند به اسد بگو که اجازه بده ما از خاک سوریه برای آفند به غرب عراق استفاده کنیم، سوریه اجازه نداد. نمونه اش حمله به اچ-3 که از نقطه صفر مرزی ترکیه و اردن حمله کردیم. اگر فکر می کنید سوریه یا لبنان که اشغال کردنشون برای ناتو و آمریکا کمتر از 2 هفته هست اجازه می دن از خاکشون به پایتخت های اروپا موشک پرتاب بشه، سخت در اشتباه هستید
> 
> هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره. دلیل پزشکی شما که گفتم همین الان هم جنگ لیبی و یمن و سوریه در جریان هستند و کرونا باعث کندتر شدنشون هم نشده. از نظر اقتصادی هم در صورت شکست ایران (که احتمال زیاد وقتی 50 کشور بهمون حمله کنند شکست می خوریم) همه هزینه ها چند برابر پای ما نوشته می شه و اقتصاد اونها شکوفاتر از پیش از کرونا هم می شه. ایران انقدر منابع داره که اشغالش رو توجیه کنه
> 
> اونها فرد دوم کشور ما رو ترور کردند و ما چیکار کردیم؟ دست کم می تونستیم وزیر دفاع آمریکا رو تو عراق هدف قرار بدیم که ندادیم. حتی فرمانده سنتکام رو هم که گروه تروریستی می شناسیم هدف قرار ندادیم​



اگر همه چیز به راحتی طی دو هفته قابل حل بود چرا اسد هنوز سر کاره

سر کار بودن اسد از فحش خوار و مادر برای ناتو بدتره
تحقیر وجود اسد برای ناتو
کاهش بازدارندگی ناتو

اگه فک کنیم همه سوریه دو هفته ای حله و خود ما هم حالا دو ماه نهایتش تحمل کنیم، روش تحلیلمون خیلی فرق می کنه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اگر همه چیز به راحتی طی دو هفته قابل حل بود چرا اسد هنوز سر کاره
> 
> سر کار بودن اسد از فحش خوار و مادر برای ناتو بدتره
> تحقیر وجود اسد برای ناتو
> کاهش بازدارندگی ناتو
> 
> اگه فک کنیم همه سوریه دو هفته ای حله و خود ما هم حالا دو ماه نهایتش تحمل کنیم، روش تحلیلمون خیلی فرق می کنه​


چون اسد به پایتخت کشورهای اروپایی حمله نکرده. اسد اگر جرأت داشت به کسی حمله کنه پاسخ اسرائیل رو می داد که هر هفته داره به سوریه حمله می کنه. همین ترکیه به نیروهای ما در سوریه حمله کرد. چه پاسخی دادیم بهش؟

ناتو هیچ اهمیتی به سرکار بودن اسد نمی ده. برای اروپا و آمریکا جنگ در خاورمیانه بهترین چیز هست. سلاح های خودشون رو چند برابر قیمت به اعراب می فروشن، نیروی انسانی این کشورها رو مجبور به مهاجرت با حقارت می کنند و یک زندگی با کمترین امکانات رو بهشون می دن و کشور خودشون که مشکل رشد جمعیت داره رو با کمترین هزینه آباد می کنند، فرهنگ خاورمیانه رو می کوبند و ما رو وحشی نشون می دن تا مردم ما بیشتر حس حقارت کنند و نیروهای نخبه ما رو بیشتر بیرون بکشند، در کنار اینکه منابع طبیعی رو بی سر و صدا غارت می کنند کما اینکه همین چندروز پیش آمریکا نیروهاش تو میدان ها و چاه های نفتی سوریه رو افزایش داد

دو هفته هم زیاد هست. لبنان بیشتر از 48 ساعت در برابر آمریکا و ناتو دوام نمیاره. بیروت که کمتر از 24 ساعت سقوط می کنه. سوریه هم نهایت یک هفته مقاومت کنه تا اسد همانند صدام بره تو سوراخ پنهان بشه

در ضمن اگر شما فکر می کنی سپر پدافندی اروپا که از ترکیه و اسرائیل و شرق اروپا شروع می شه اجازه می ده موشک های ما چند هزار کیلومتر پرواز کنند تا پاریس و لندن و برلین رو بزنند خیلی بچگانه فکر می کنید. اونها سالها هست برای حملات موشکی روسیه که نزدیک تر بهشون هست برنامه ریزی کردن و کل شرق و مرکز اروپا رو دفاع موشکی چیدن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> چون اسد به پایتخت کشورهای اروپایی حمله نکرده. اسد اگر جرأت داشت به کسی حمله کنه پاسخ اسرائیل رو می داد که هر هفته داره به سوریه حمله می کنه. همین ترکیه به نیروهای ما در سوریه حمله کرد. چه پاسخی دادیم بهش؟
> 
> ناتو هیچ اهمیتی به سرکار بودن اسد نمی ده. برای اروپا و آمریکا جنگ در خاورمیانه بهترین چیز هست. سلاح های خودشون رو چند برابر قیمت به اعراب می فروشن، نیروی انسانی این کشورها رو مجبور به مهاجرت با حقارت می کنند و یک زندگی با کمترین امکانات رو بهشون می دن و کشور خودشون که مشکل رشد جمعیت داره رو با کمترین هزینه آباد می کنند، فرهنگ خاورمیانه رو می کوبند و ما رو وحشی نشون می دن تا مردم ما بیشتر حس حقارت کنند و نیروهای نخبه ما رو بیشتر بیرون بکشند، در کنار اینکه منابع طبیعی رو بی سر و صدا غارت می کنند کما اینکه همین چندروز پیش آمریکا نیروهاش تو میدان ها و چاه های نفتی سوریه رو افزایش داد
> 
> دو هفته هم زیاد هست. لبنان بیشتر از 48 ساعت در برابر آمریکا و ناتو دوام نمیاره. بیروت که کمتر از 24 ساعت سقوط می کنه. سوریه هم نهایت یک هفته مقاومت کنه تا اسد همانند صدام بره تو سوراخ پنهان بشه
> 
> در ضمن اگر شما فکر می کنی سپر پدافندی اروپا که از ترکیه و اسرائیل و شرق اروپا شروع می شه اجازه می ده موشک های ما چند هزار کیلومتر پرواز کنند تا پاریس و لندن و برلین رو بزنند خیلی بچگانه فکر می کنید. اونها سالها هست برای حملات موشکی روسیه که نزدیک تر بهشون هست برنامه ریزی کردن و کل شرق و مرکز اروپا رو دفاع موشکی چیدن​



پس چرا اینقدر گفتن اسد باید بره‌
به بازدارندگی خودشون ضربه بزنن؟

عزیزم
ترکیه اول سی چهل تا کشته داد و چن تا سوری رو کشت و نه تا از حزب الله کشت
از ما نکشت‌
حزب الله هم حمله کرد و سراقب رو پس گرفت با وجود قراری که بین روسیه و سوریه بود که سراقب دست ترکیه بمونه
در حمله سراقب مجدد ده بیست ترک کشته شدند

در پاسخ قسمت اخر یه جمله قشنگی پوتین گفت‌
وقتی حملات الکترومغناطیسی شروع بشه دیگه مهم نیست چقدر سپر پدافند هوایی و چقدر ناو هواپیما بر دارید
‌
علت تحلیل متفاوت من و شما قسمتی هم در تفاوت تخمین قدرت نان کانونشنال ه ایرانه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> پس چرا اینقدر گفتن اسد باید بره‌
> به بازدارندگی خودشون ضربه بزنن؟
> 
> عزیزم
> ترکیه اول سی چهل تا کشته داد و چن تا سوری رو کشت و نه تا از حزب الله کشت
> از ما نکشت‌
> حزب الله هم حمله کرد و سراقب رو پس گرفت با وجود قراری که بین روسیه و سوریه بود که سراقب دست ترکیه بمونه
> در حمله سراقب مجدد ده بیست ترک کشته شدند
> 
> در پاسخ قسمت اخر یه جمله قشنگی پوتین گفت‌
> وقتی حملات الکترومغناطیسی شروع بشه دیگه مهم نیست چقدر سپر پدافند هوایی و چقدر ناو هواپیما بر دارید
> ‌
> علت تحلیل متفاوت من و شما قسمتی هم در تخمین قدرت نان کانونشنال ه ایرانه


چه ضرری به بازدارندگی خودشون زدن دقیقاً؟ گفتن اسد باید بره چون دنبال براندازی با کمترین هزینه بودن

خود نیروهای ایرانی در سوریه بیانیه دادن که ترکیه داره مواضع ما رو بمبارون می کنه اما به دستور فرماندگان داریم صبر می کنیم. بعد شما می گید ما رو نزدن؟ بیانیه رو حتی مشرق نیوز هم چاپ کرد. آیا سوریه یا لبنانی که شما فکر می کنید جرأت حمله به اروپا رو دارن، یه ترقه به سمت خاک ترکیه پرت کردن؟

شما فکر می کنید فقط ما حملات الکترومغناطیسی می تونیم بکنیم؟ آمریکا و انگلیس و فرانسه با اون همه کلاهک اتمی بوق هستند؟ بعد ما با کدوم توان هسته ای می خوایم حملات پالس الکترومغناطیس بکنیم؟

چون چنین توانی وجود خارجی نداره. برنامه هسته ای ایران کاملاً خنثی شده. تنها چیزی که هست این هست که شاید ایران پس از فروپاشی شوروی اگر زرنگی کرده باشه و تونسته باشه از بازار سیاه از کلاهک های گم شده قزاقستان چیزی خریده باشه. حتی اگر توان غیرمتعارف هم داشته باشیم، در برابر آمریکا + انگلیس + فرانسه توان غیرمتعارف ما عددی نیست​


----------



## ashool

*گزارش پنتاگون درباره تلفات حمله سپاه به عین الاسد +سند*
به گزارش مشرق، عطاالله مهاجرانی در توییتی با انتشار تصویر سند گزارش پنتاگون درباره تلفات حمله سپاه به عین الاسد:

۱۳۹ کشته و ۱۴۶ مجروح ، خسارت ارتش آمریکا در پایگاه عین الاسد، از سردرد چند سرباز بسیار فراتر است

حمله به عین الاسد نه تنها انتقام خون شهیدان سلیمانی و ابومهندس و همراهان ،مبتنی بر توانایی و اصول اخلاق نظامی بود، بلکه نقطه عطفی در حفظ اقتدار ملی ایران به شمار می آید. ترامپ ظاهرا دروغ گفته است

این گزارش مربوط به ۱۳ ژانویه(۲۳ دی ۱۳۹۸) است.


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> چه ضرری به بازدارندگی خودشون زدن دقیقاً؟ گفتن اسد باید بره چون دنبال براندازی با کمترین هزینه بودن
> 
> خود نیروهای ایرانی در سوریه بیانیه دادن که ترکیه داره مواضع ما رو بمبارون می کنه اما به دستور فرماندگان داریم صبر می کنیم. بعد شما می گید ما رو نزدن؟ بیانیه رو حتی مشرق نیوز هم چاپ کرد. آیا سوریه یا لبنانی که شما فکر می کنید جرأت حمله به اروپا رو دارن، یه ترقه به سمت خاک ترکیه پرت کردن؟
> 
> شما فکر می کنید فقط ما حملات الکترومغناطیسی می تونیم بکنیم؟ آمریکا و انگلیس و فرانسه با اون همه کلاهک اتمی بوق هستند؟ بعد ما با کدوم توان هسته ای می خوایم حملات پالس الکترومغناطیس بکنیم؟
> 
> چون چنین توانی وجود خارجی نداره. برنامه هسته ای ایران کاملاً خنثی شده. تنها چیزی که هست این هست که شاید ایران پس از فروپاشی شوروی اگر زرنگی کرده باشه و تونسته باشه از بازار سیاه از کلاهک های گم شده قزاقستان چیزی خریده باشه. حتی اگر توان غیرمتعارف هم داشته باشیم، در برابر آمریکا + انگلیس + فرانسه توان غیرمتعارف ما عددی نیست​



اگر برنامه فضایی ایران یه قسمت موازی در سپاه داشت، برنامه هسته ای ایران چن مجموعه موازی و عقبه و فلان هم داره. اونهایی که باید پیام های خامنه ای در مورد تل اویو و حیفا و تونل های داخل کوه رو بگیرن، گرفتند

اگه شما نطنز و فوردو رو نگاه کنید که بله هیچ خبری نیست

من اون موشکهای قزاقستان رو اصلا حساب نمیکنم. ضربه دوم کجا و هشت تا موشک کجا

اونها هم ضربه دوم دارند خیلی بهتر ما
نکته اینه که توان ضربه دوم همه رو برابر میکنه
روسیه میشه هم قدرت امریکا‌
چین میشه هم قدرت روسیه
هند میشه هم قدرت چین
پاکستان میشه هم قدرت هند

اگه عربستان هم به اونجا برسه میشه هم سطح ما
برای همین نباید برسه و یه روشش مخفی نگه داشتن این توانه. فقط اونی باید بدونه که لازمه بدونه

حالا قرار نیست برای انتقام یک نفر ماشه چکونده بشه ولی سایه اش و ابهت اش همیشه هست


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اگر برنامه فضایی ایران یه قسمت موازی در سپاه داشت، برنامه هسته ای ایران چن مجموعه موازی و عقبه و فلان هم داره. اونهایی که باید پیام های خامنه ای در مورد تل اویو و حیفا و تونل های داخل کوه رو بگیرن، گرفتند
> 
> اگه شما نطنز و فوردو رو نگاه کنید که بله هیچ خبری نیست
> 
> من اون موشکهای قزاقستان رو اصلا حساب نمیکنم. ضربه دوم کجا و هشت تا موشک کجا


لطفاً دیگه به چرت و پرت گفتن نیافت. اسرائیل هم با سلاح های هیدروژنی و زیر دریایی هسته ای می ایسته نگاه کردن که ایران با سلاح هسته ای بزنتش. لحظه ای که ایران اسرائیل رو نابود کنه، شهرهای اصلی ایران هم نابود می شن. اون حرف ها هم بلوفی بیش نیست کما اینکه حتی جلو ترکیه جدیداً کم آوردن

ایران معادن اورانیوم کمی داره. دو تا معدن فعال بیشتر نداریم اگر اشتباه نکنم. استخراج اورانیوم، فرآوری شیمیایی اورانیوم و تبدیل کردنش به کیک زرد، تزریق اورانیوم به سانتریفیوژ و همه اینها چیزی نیست که به این راحتی از دید دنیا پنهان بمونه. خیلی با ساخت موشک بالستیک فرق می کنه

مگر اینکه ایران سراغ کلوترون برای غنی سازی اورانیوم بره که به شدت انرژی می خواد و بسیار هم کم بازده هست اما می شه پنهانش کرد. صدام با کلوترون اورانیوم رو تا بالای 90% هم غنی کرده بود اما مقادیر خیلی کمی داشت. کمتر از یک کیلوگرم فکر کنم​


----------



## JohnWick

QWECXZ said:


> لطفاً دیگه به چرت و پرت گفتن نیافت. اسرائیل هم با سلاح های هیدروژنی و زیر دریایی هسته ای می ایسته نگاه کردن که ایران با سلاح هسته ای بزنتش. لحظه ای که ایران اسرائیل رو نابود کنه، شهرهای اصلی ایران هم نابود می شن. اون حرف ها هم بلوفی بیش نیست کما اینکه حتی جلو ترکیه جدیداً کم آوردن
> 
> ایران معادن اورانیوم کمی داره. دو تا معدن فعال بیشتر نداریم اگر اشتباه نکنم. استخراج اورانیوم، فرآوری شیمیایی اورانیوم و تبدیل کردنش به کیک زرد، تزریق اورانیوم به سانتریفیوژ و همه اینها چیزی نیست که به این راحتی از دید دنیا پنهان بمونه. خیلی با ساخت موشک بالستیک فرق می کنه
> 
> مگر اینکه ایران سراغ کلوترون برای غنی سازی اورانیوم بره که به شدت انرژی می خواد و بسیار هم کم بازده هست اما می شه پنهانش کرد. صدام با کلوترون اورانیوم رو تا بالای 90% هم غنی کرده بود اما مقادیر خیلی کمی داشت. کمتر از یک کیلوگرم فکر کنم​


The official language is English. Kindly post I'm that. 




Adios!


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> لطفاً دیگه به چرت و پرت گفتن نیافت. اسرائیل هم با سلاح های هیدروژنی و زیر دریایی هسته ای می ایسته نگاه کردن که ایران با سلاح هسته ای بزنتش. لحظه ای که ایران اسرائیل رو نابود کنه، شهرهای اصلی ایران هم نابود می شن. اون حرف ها هم بلوفی بیش نیست کما اینکه حتی جلو ترکیه جدیداً کم آوردن
> 
> ایران معادن اورانیوم کمی داره. دو تا معدن فعال بیشتر نداریم اگر اشتباه نکنم. استخراج اورانیوم، فرآوری شیمیایی اورانیوم و تبدیل کردنش به کیک زرد، تزریق اورانیوم به سانتریفیوژ و همه اینها چیزی نیست که به این راحتی از دید دنیا پنهان بمونه. خیلی با ساخت موشک بالستیک فرق می کنه
> 
> مگر اینکه ایران سراغ کلوترون برای غنی سازی اورانیوم بره که به شدت انرژی می خواد و بسیار هم کم بازده هست اما می شه پنهانش کرد. صدام با کلوترون اورانیوم رو تا بالای 90% هم غنی کرده بود اما مقادیر خیلی کمی داشت. کمتر از یک کیلوگرم فکر کنم​



Let’s agree to disagree.
Read more about Uranium requirement in a Hydrogen bomb.
Also about how Saraqib was retaken.


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Let’s agree to disagree.
> Read more about Uranium requirement in a Hydrogen bomb.


بمب هیدروژنی هم باید اول بمب شکافت هسته ای ساخته باشی چون مرحله اولش هست. برای ساخت بمب پلوتونیمی هم باید اورانیوم طبیعی رو با شار بسیار قدرتمندی از نوترون ها بمباران کرد که این هم خودش راکتور بریدر می خواد که ایران نداره. راکتور اراک می تونست به ما برای این کار کمک کنه که بتن ریزی شد. ضمن اینکه ایران تضمین داده که سراغ بازفرآوری پلوتونیم نمی ره و اگر گیر بیافتیم این بار دیگه زیر ماده 42 فصل 7 منشور شورای امنیت می ریم

مهندسی هسته ای دانش هست. نظر شخصی نیست که موافق یا مخالف باشیم​


----------



## ashool

QWECXZ said:


> لطفاً دیگه به چرت و پرت گفتن نیافت. اسرائیل هم با سلاح های هیدروژنی و زیر دریایی هسته ای می ایسته نگاه کردن که ایران با سلاح هسته ای بزنتش. لحظه ای که ایران اسرائیل رو نابود کنه، شهرهای اصلی ایران هم نابود می شن. اون حرف ها هم بلوفی بیش نیست کما اینکه حتی جلو ترکیه جدیداً کم آوردن
> 
> ایران معادن اورانیوم کمی داره. دو تا معدن فعال بیشتر نداریم اگر اشتباه نکنم. استخراج اورانیوم، فرآوری شیمیایی اورانیوم و تبدیل کردنش به کیک زرد، تزریق اورانیوم به سانتریفیوژ و همه اینها چیزی نیست که به این راحتی از دید دنیا پنهان بمونه. خیلی با ساخت موشک بالستیک فرق می کنه
> 
> مگر اینکه ایران سراغ کلوترون برای غنی سازی اورانیوم بره که به شدت انرژی می خواد و بسیار هم کم بازده هست اما می شه پنهانش کرد. صدام با کلوترون اورانیوم رو تا بالای 90% هم غنی کرده بود اما مقادیر خیلی کمی داشت. کمتر از یک کیلوگرم فکر کنم​


حالا تو چرا خوشحالی تلزه تو نقشه های معادن اورانیم ایران داری نمیدونستم چیزایی که فقط کمیسیون امنیت ملی اطلاع داره شما هم میدونی نکنه برادر روحانی هستی دوما ایران نیازی به زدن اسراییل با بمب هیدروزززززژنی نداره چند سالته
؟
فکر کردی جنگ ستارگانه


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بمب هیدروژنی هم باید اول بمب شکافت هسته ای ساخته باشی چون مرحله اولش هست. برای ساخت بمب پلوتونیمی هم باید اورانیوم طبیعی رو با شار بسیار قدرتمندی از نوترون ها بمباران کرد که این هم خودش راکتور بریدر می خواد که ایران نداره. راکتور اراک می تونست به ما برای این کار کمک کنه که بتن ریزی شد. ضمن اینکه ایران تضمین داده که سراغ بازفرآوری پلوتونیم نمی ره و اگر گیر بیافتیم این بار دیگه زیر ماده 42 فصل 7 منشور شورای امنیت می ریم
> 
> مهندسی هسته ای دانش هست. نظر شخصی نیست که موافق یا مخالف باشیم​



میزان نیازش به اورانیوم خیلی کمتره
در مورد پس گرفتن سراقب هم مطالعه کنید


----------



## QWECXZ

ashool said:


> حالا تو چرا خوشحالی تلزه تو نقشه های معادن اورانیم ایران داری نمیدونستم چیزایی که فقط کمیسیون امنیت ملی اطلاع داره شما هم میدونی نکنه برادر روحانی هستیدوما ایران نازی به زدن اسراییل با بمب هیدروزززززژنی نداره چند سالته
> ؟


نقشه معادن هر کشور با تصاویر ماهواره ای در میاد کوچولو. خود ایران هم اعلام کرده معادنش رو و تحت نظارت آژانس هستند. خود آژانس اتمی ایران نام معادن اورانیوم و ذخیره معادن اورانیوم ایران رو اعلام کرده

فکر زدن اسرائیل با بمب اتم رو هم از سرت بیرون کن چون مردم علاقه ای به این که چند ده میلیون به خاطر کسخل بازی بمیرن ندارن. اسرائیل سه گانه هسته ای خودش رو کامل کرده. یعنی هم از هواپیما، هم از موشک و هم از زیردریایی می تونه استفاده کنه. ایران غیر از موشک آپشن دیگه ای نداره. شما گیریم خاک اسرائیل رو زدی، با زیردریایی های آماده به شلیک اسرائیل کف اقیانوس چی کار می کنی؟​


Shawnee said:


> میزان نیازش به اورانیوم خیلی کمتره
> در مورد پس گرفتن سراقب هم مطالعه کنید


پسر خوب، برای تأمین انرژی بمب هیدروژنی، اول یک بمب شکافت هسته ای می ترکه تا انرژی همجوشی هسته ای رو شروع کنه. ضمناً ساخت ماشه این بمب ها خودش کلی داستان هست. غیر از ماشه تفنگ هسته ای که برای بمب اورانیومی به کار می ره، ساخت ماشه بمب پلوتونیمی هم کلی داستان داره و ایجاد شرایط بحرانی انفجار خودش تکنولوژی بسیار پیشرفته ای داره. در واقع ماده انفجاری باید کاملاً از همه جهت در فشار یکسان قرار بگیره و کاملاً متقارن باشه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> نقشه معادن هر کشور با تصاویر ماهواره ای در میاد کوچولو. خود ایران هم اعلام کرده معادنش رو و تحت نظارت آژانس هستند. خود آژانس اتمی ایران نام معادن اورانیوم و ذخیره معادن اورانیوم ایران رو اعلام کرده
> 
> فکر زدن اسرائیل با بمب اتم رو هم از سرت بیرون کن چون مردم علاقه ای به این که چند ده میلیون به خاطر کسخل بازی بمیرن ندارن. اسرائیل سه گانه هسته ای خودش رو کامل کرده. یعنی هم از هواپیما، هم از موشک و هم از زیردریایی می تونه استفاده کنه. ایران غیر از موشک آپشن دیگه ای نداره. شما گیریم خاک اسرائیل رو زدی، با زیردریایی های آماده به شلیک اسرائیل کف اقیانوس چی کار می کنی؟​



نقشه هوایی از معادن بسیار غیر دقیقه
و خلاصه بحثش طولانیه

قرار نیس ما به اسراییل حمله اتمی کنیم و هدف اینه مانع حمله هسته ایه اونها بشیم

اینجا جای بحث مثبته و ما ایرانی ها با وجود اختلافات باید کنار هم باشیم. لحن صحبت خیلی مهمه



QWECXZ said:


> پسر خوب، برای تأمین انرژی بمب هیدروژنی، اول یک بمب شکافت هسته ای می ترکه تا انرژی همجوشی هسته ای رو شروع کنه. ضمناً ساخت ماشه این بمب ها خودش کلی داستان هست. غیر از ماشه تفنگ هسته ای که برای بمب اورانیومی به کار می ره، ساخت ماشه بمب پلوتونیمی هم کلی داستان داره و ایجاد شرایط بحرانی انفجار خودش تکنولوژی بسیار پیشرفته ای داره. در واقع ماده انفجاری باید کاملاً از همه جهت در فشار یکسان قرار بگیره و کاملاً متقارن باشه​



دوباره اینجا لحنت درست نیس

اورانیوم میخواد ولی خیلی کمتر
ببینید چرا روسها به سمت بمب هیدروژنی رفتن
مطالعه کنید لطفا


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> نقشه هوایی از معادن بسیار غیر دقیقه
> و خلاصه بحثش طولانیه
> 
> قرار نیس ما به اسراییل حمله اتمی کنیم و هدف اینه مانع حمله هسته ایه اونها بشیم
> 
> اینجا جای بحث مثبته و ما ایرانی ها با وجود اختلافات باید کنار هم باشیم. لحن صحبت خیلی مهمه


خود آژانس اتمی ایران هم برای پیدا کردن منابع اورانیوم از نقشه های هوایی استفاده می کنه بعد شما می گی غیر دقیق هست؟ بعد حتماً دیدن فعالیت استخراج اورانیوم با ماهواره هم نادقیق هست؟

صحبت توان نامتعارف و زدن تلاویو و حیفا با توان نامتعارف رو شما مطرح کردی​


Shawnee said:


> دوباره اینجا لحنت درست نیس
> 
> اورانیوم میخواد ولی خیلی کمتر
> ببینید چرا روسها به سمت بمب هیروژنی رفتن
> مطالعه کنید لطفا


آقا چرا در مورد چیزی که نمی دونید نظر می دین؟

روس ها سراغ بمب هیدروژنی رفتن مانند آمریکا چون انرژی بسیار بسیار بسیار بیشتری رو آزاد می کنه و توان تخریب خیلی خیلی خیلی بالاتری رو داره​


----------



## Draco.IMF

Can someone pls transfer this for me, many thanks in advance:

Person A question:

فكر ميكني اونجا يارو چه كاري ميتونه واسم پيدا كنه؟

Person B answer:

Bayad did
mige khodesh


----------



## skyshadow

Draco.IMF said:


> Can someone pls transfer this for me, many thanks in advance:
> 
> Person A question:
> 
> فكر ميكني اونجا يارو چه كاري ميتونه واسم پيدا كنه؟
> 
> Person B answer:
> 
> Bayad did
> mige khodesh



im on to you, you look suspicious coming here wanting translation of an third party's talks.


Person A question:

*1. what kind of job do you think he/she could find for me over there?*



Person B answer:

*2. we have to see
he/she himself/herself will tell us*



Draco.IMF said:


> Can someone pls transfer this for me, many thanks in advance:
> 
> Person A question:
> 
> فكر ميكني اونجا يارو چه كاري ميتونه واسم پيدا كنه؟
> 
> Person B answer:
> 
> Bayad did
> mige khodesh


*Draco.IMF you know that what you are doing is illegal these looks like people private conversation which will make me accomplice to your doings.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

lo buddy, nothing like that, just googletranslate not helping, anyway thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

A quick video about Syrian mercenaries (Turkish backed) in Libya 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260964914916663296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261003493231468546

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260968068928462850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261227573377404928

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

The US can stop the shipments but if they do there will be trouble in the Persian Gulf and they know it. According to international law, all nations have the right to send and receive vital humanitarian goods (fuel, food, medicine, etc), even during times of war, regardless of affiliation. 

I wonder why Venezuela needs oil from Iran. Perhaps this is why

from GOOGLE
Venezuela's *Orinoco oil belt* constitutes the majority of the country's 298 billion barrels of proven oil reserves (and an estimated 513 billion barrels of recoverable oil), which are primarily heavy, sour crude.

As I suspected, Venezuela has access to oil, but it's not the type of sweet crude found in the middle east / Persian Gulf region. Venezuela and Iran seem to be doing alot of trading lately. 

Iran seems to be exchanging vital industrial technology and know how, helping Venezuela repair it's heavily sanctioned, ailing oil industry, which is leading to fuel shortages in the country. In exchange Venezuela is paying Iran with gold. 

So basically Iran is receiving gold, which Iran needs to stabilize and revive it's economy. In exchange Iran is giving Venezuela sweet crude (which Venezuela can use to address oil shortages) and oil industry related technology / know how which will definitely help Venezuela stabilize it's wrecked oil industry, which is suffering and currently under siege. 




Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261003493231468546
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260968068928462850
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261227573377404928

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Regarding the Iranian tankers on their way to Venezuela:

Probably there is already a plan to do, if the tankers are sabotaged or confiscated on their way to Venezuela.
Grace 1/Adryane Darya episode 2.

Would Trump risk it so close to the election? Maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Emirati troop in Libya mistakenly downed their own Wing Loong today.
*This is the second time they shoot their own drone. *If this was Iran, we would see lots of propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

*وزیر بهداشت: آنها که به ما خندیدند خودشان در طوفان کرونا گرفتار شدند*​​

https://www.alef.ir/news/3990227168.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> *وزیر بهداشت: آنها که به ما خندیدند خودشان در طوفان کرونا گرفتار شدند*​
> 
> https://www.alef.ir/news/3990227168.html



Corona virus in Iran was started as:

1. *Karma* for Iranian support of Assad 
2. Trump’s punishment for Iran and China
3. We got Corona more because we kiss the religious sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> 3. We got Corona more because we kiss the religious sites.


Well they are right on that we must not do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher




----------



## Shawnee

Guys, Regarding Libya

I think at this point, we should be proactive with both sides and watch the developments. 

We don’t have to send troops but Syria may be there soon. We should watch them and work with Syria to keep Libya independent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

There seems to be alot of propaganda going back and forth between the LNA and GNA / Turkish Muslim Brotherhood faction.

Yesterday I believe the Turks got caught putting out a 1 second video which was supposed to show a Pantsir system being destroyed. That video was later debunked. 

The LNA have put out several videos showing watermelon trucks being destroyed by Turkish airstrikes. 

The Turks claim to have destroyed half a dozen Pantsirs in Libya in the last few days/weeks
The LNA claim to have shot down half a dozen or more Turkish drones in the last few weeks

The truth is probably somewhere in the middle

However now things are heating up and it seems as if Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE and others are getting ready to send a decent number of jets to back Haftar. If they do this, Turkey can send it's F-16's into the fray but that might be a mistake since 
1) The Egypt/UAE/Saudi alliance will have closer access to Libya via Egypt. 
2) Turkey has no aircraft carriers 
3) Egypt by itself as newer jets, the Dassault Rafale jets will be too much for Turkey's F-16's in my opinion. Then add to that Saudi, UAE, Bahraini, Kuwaiti jets, more Russian air defenses and Turkey can't win. 

Already the EU has begun enforcing the UN arms embargo against the GNA on the western Libyan coast, preventing Turkish cargo ships from constantly landing. Meanwhile Haftar continue to receive more and more supplies daily via UAE, Suez, Egypt route.Weapons from Russia, China, Iran, Egypt, UAE are all making it to Haftar and his army has recently been bolstered by more troops

GNA official asks why they shouldn't use suicide bombings in Egypt, UAE, eastern Libya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261878444859801600
GNA/Muslim Brotherhood grand Mufti in Libya says suicide bombings are permissible 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261878068118982656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261877697799688192
Moment when LNA shot down another Turkish UAV. Supposedly 4 have been shot down in the last 3 days.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261842646697480198
LNA struck a GNA / Turkish rocket launching unit. GNA fanboys claimed this was an LNA grad rocket launcher. This was disproven

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261976973603110913


Shawnee said:


> Emirati troop in Libya mistakenly downed their own Wing Loong today.
> *This is the second time they shoot their own drone. *If this was Iran, we would see lots of propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

yesterday GNA released a footage of a drone flying over their positions. the drone was very similar to our ababil drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> There seems to be alot of propaganda going back and forth between the LNA and GNA / Turkish Muslim Brotherhood faction.
> 
> Yesterday I believe the Turks got caught putting out a 1 second video which was supposed to show a Pantsir system being destroyed. That video was later debunked.
> 
> The LNA have put out several videos showing watermelon trucks being destroyed by Turkish airstrikes.
> 
> The Turks claim to have destroyed half a dozen Pantsirs in Libya in the last few days/weeks
> The LNA claim to have shot down half a dozen or more Turkish drones in the last few weeks
> 
> The truth is probably somewhere in the middle
> 
> However now things are heating up and it seems as if Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE and others are getting ready to send a decent number of jets to back Haftar. If they do this, Turkey can send it's F-16's into the fray but that might be a mistake since
> 1) The Egypt/UAE/Saudi alliance will have closer access to Libya via Egypt.
> 2) Turkey has no aircraft carriers
> 3) Egypt by itself as newer jets, the Dassault Rafale jets will be too much for Turkey's F-16's in my opinion. Then add to that Saudi, UAE, Bahraini, Kuwaiti jets, more Russian air defenses and Turkey can't win.
> 
> Already the EU has begun enforcing the UN arms embargo against the GNA on the western Libyan coast, preventing Turkish cargo ships from constantly landing. Meanwhile Haftar continue to receive more and more supplies daily via UAE, Suez, Egypt route.Weapons from Russia, China, Iran, Egypt, UAE are all making it to Haftar and his army has recently been bolstered by more troops
> 
> GNA official asks why they shouldn't use suicide bombings in Egypt, UAE, eastern Libya
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261878444859801600
> GNA/Muslim Brotherhood grand Mufti in Libya says suicide bombings are permissible
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261878068118982656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261877697799688192
> Moment when LNA shot down another Turkish UAV. Supposedly 4 have been shot down in the last 3 days.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261842646697480198
> LNA struck a GNA / Turkish rocket launching unit. GNA fanboys claimed this was an LNA grad rocket launcher. This was disproven
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261976973603110913



Turkey is working with US behind the scene and hopes to buy US alliance in some way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Shawnee said:


> Corona virus in Iran was started as:
> 
> 1. *Karma* for Iranian support of Assad
> 2. Trump’s punishment for Iran and China
> 3. We got Corona more because we kiss the religious sites.


+ 1 more : 

4.Iran gave Pakistan Corona virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

*and now IRGC is getting involved in Libya too.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

skyshadow said:


> *and now IRGC is getting involved in Libya too.*




Why not Yabhon?


----------



## Philosopher

That is most certainly the ubiquitous Iranian UAV, Ababil. Here is a known picture viewing the Iranian Ababil from the ground:






Source:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HESA_Ababil#/media/File:Ababil-2_silhouette.jpg

It looks identical to the picture posted from Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Philosopher said:


> That is most certainly the ubiquitous Iranian UAV, Ababil. Here is a known picture viewing the Iranian Ababil from the ground:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HESA_Ababil#/media/File:Ababil-2_silhouette.jpg
> 
> It looks identical to the picture posted from Libya.



There are really few pictures of Yabhon flying. I could not conclude.

Sudan might have a few Ababil left. If it is Ababil, the source may be Sudan.

Who knows? Maybe Yabhon is also Iranian technology transferred to UAE from Sudan. There is also a belief that Yabhon is Israeli technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

when a guy with a hammer does a better job than the car makers:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Shawnee said:


> Why not Yabhon?


well they only saw them after Syria ( IRGC ) started to flow weapons to Libya couple of days ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Shawnee said:


> There are really few pictures of Yabhon flying. I could not conclude.
> 
> Sudan might have a few Ababil left. If it is Ababil, the source may be Sudan.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe Yabhon is also Iranian technology transferred to UAE from Sudan. There is also a belief that Yabhon is Israeli technology.



There is a chance it could be something else, but to my eyes it seems identical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Chinese ambassador found dead in Israel. Just a few days ago US was unhappy with China and Israel relations.

Let’s see how Chinese take revenge for their top officials. Likely nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Turkish backed GNA capture the strategic Watiya airbase in western Libya. They also captured a Pantsir air defense system.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262310855758295040
Grad vehicle, tank and other vehicles also captured


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262294059017789440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262302985964716032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262288476831199232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262306445766377477

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262285388376412160
I doubt if China doesn't respond. Who knows what happened to the official though and maybe agents from another country did it to wreck Chinese-Israeli relations ?



Shawnee said:


> Chinese ambassador found dead in Israel. Just a few days ago US was unhappy with China and Israel relations.
> 
> Let’s see how Chinese take revenge for their top officials. Likely nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

skyshadow said:


> *and now IRGC is getting involved in Libya too.*


Lybia and North Africa in general shouldn't become magnets for ISIS Takfiri and Nato/Turk sectarian terrorists.

------------------------------

Iranian hand made padlocks for Kaaba:

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_z1Y8sjwsgDCqXClGCPyVpc0_TqgUrwc2brEg0/?igshid=1n6l4r95a29af

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

*Russia says US cannot trigger snapback of UN sanctions on Iran *

*Russia has slammed the United States’ wrong interpretation of the UN resolution that enshrined a 2015 nuclear deal, stressing that the document does not allow Washington to trigger the so-called snapback of all UN sanctions on Iran.*

In a series of tweets on Saturday, Russia’s Permanent Representative to International Organizations in Vienna Mikhail Ulyanov said paragraphs 10 and 11 of UN Security Council (UNSC) Resolution 2231 permit the return of anti-Iran sanctions only through the procedures specified in the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), which the US scrapped in May 2018.

The “US mistakenly believes that para 10&11 of UNSC res. 2231 allow US to invoke SnapBack to restore UN sanctions against Iran. US partners need to read the text more carefully. Both paras clearly indicate that it can be done only through the procedures specified in JCPOA,” he wrote.

Ulyanov also noted that the US should restore its status as a member of the JCPOA Joint Commission and ensure full compliance with the accord before invoking the snapback of UN sanctions against Iran.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261661950649544705
The Russian official further described those opposing the JCPOA as “helpless” and “ignorant,” saying that they resort to insulting critics after the exhaustion of their arguments.

“The opponents of the #IranDeal are helpless and even ignorant. In the beginning of a dispute they provide 2-3 counterarguments and slogans. As soon as these arguments and slogans are exhausted, they move on to insulting opponents without proper justification. Not surprising!”

The UN Security Council endorsed the JCPOA under Resolution 2231, after which the 15-member body agreed to lift a UN embargo on the sales of conventional weapons to Iran on October 18, 2020.

Despite being not a party to the JCPOA any longer, Washington has recently launched a campaign to renew the Iran arms ban — in place since 2006/2007 -- through a resolution at the Security Council, but Russia and China are most likely to veto it. 

To circumvent the veto, the US says it will argue that it legally remains a “participant state” in the nuclear pact only to trigger the snapback that would restore the UN sanctions, which had been in place against Iran prior to the JCPOA’s inking.

Tehran says Washington, through its unilateral withdrawal from the JCPOA, forfeited all rights to have a say in the agreement. 

On Thursday, Iran’s Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said the Americans will realize in the future that the hostile measures they have taken to undermine the agreement “will be to their own detriment.”





Aramagedon said:


> Lybia and North Africa in general shouldn't become magnets for ISIS Takfiri and Nato/Turk sectarian terrorists.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Iranian hand made padlocks for Kaaba:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_z1Y8sjwsgDCqXClGCPyVpc0_TqgUrwc2brEg0/?igshid=1n6l4r95a29af

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> *Russia says US cannot trigger snapback of UN sanctions on Iran *
> 
> *Russia has slammed the United States’ wrong interpretation of the UN resolution that enshrined a 2015 nuclear deal, stressing that the document does not allow Washington to trigger the so-called snapback of all UN sanctions on Iran.*
> 
> In a series of tweets on Saturday, Russia’s Permanent Representative to International Organizations in Vienna Mikhail Ulyanov said paragraphs 10 and 11 of UN Security Council (UNSC) Resolution 2231 permit the return of anti-Iran sanctions only through the procedures specified in the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), which the US scrapped in May 2018.
> 
> The “US mistakenly believes that para 10&11 of UNSC res. 2231 allow US to invoke SnapBack to restore UN sanctions against Iran. US partners need to read the text more carefully. Both paras clearly indicate that it can be done only through the procedures specified in JCPOA,” he wrote.
> 
> Ulyanov also noted that the US should restore its status as a member of the JCPOA Joint Commission and ensure full compliance with the accord before invoking the snapback of UN sanctions against Iran.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261661950649544705
> The Russian official further described those opposing the JCPOA as “helpless” and “ignorant,” saying that they resort to insulting critics after the exhaustion of their arguments.
> 
> “The opponents of the #IranDeal are helpless and even ignorant. In the beginning of a dispute they provide 2-3 counterarguments and slogans. As soon as these arguments and slogans are exhausted, they move on to insulting opponents without proper justification. Not surprising!”
> 
> The UN Security Council endorsed the JCPOA under Resolution 2231, after which the 15-member body agreed to lift a UN embargo on the sales of conventional weapons to Iran on October 18, 2020.
> 
> Despite being not a party to the JCPOA any longer, Washington has recently launched a campaign to renew the Iran arms ban — in place since 2006/2007 -- through a resolution at the Security Council, but Russia and China are most likely to veto it.
> 
> To circumvent the veto, the US says it will argue that it legally remains a “participant state” in the nuclear pact only to trigger the snapback that would restore the UN sanctions, which had been in place against Iran prior to the JCPOA’s inking.
> 
> Tehran says Washington, through its unilateral withdrawal from the JCPOA, forfeited all rights to have a say in the agreement.
> 
> On Thursday, Iran’s Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif said the Americans will realize in the future that the hostile measures they have taken to undermine the agreement “will be to their own detriment.”


THis Russian official is correct, especially technically.

Trump ONCE AGAIN(idiot goat) sometimes makes rash, short term decisions, which end up biting once the context moves into mid or long term...IN order for US to snap back UN sanctions on Iran, US had to be a party to the JCPOA....but Trump took US out of JCPOA, So US currently cant invoke a snap back of UN sanctions on Iran unless US goes and tries to rejoin the JCPOA agreement.....smfh. Trump is surely evidence of America falling...the level of unethical and criminal behavior by him is unprecedented in modern US history..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher said:


> That is most certainly the ubiquitous Iranian UAV, Ababil. Here is a known picture viewing the Iranian Ababil from the ground:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HESA_Ababil#/media/File:Ababil-2_silhouette.jpg
> 
> It looks identical to the picture posted from Libya.


Iran probably sold these Ababils to Assad...and Assad has transferred them to whoever he supplied to Haftar. I dont think Iran is directly involved in Libya...probably because Iran wants to focus on SYria fully first. i dunno, just my strong suspicion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

Philosopher said:


> That is most certainly the ubiquitous Iranian UAV, Ababil. Here is a known picture viewing the Iranian Ababil from the ground:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HESA_Ababil#/media/File:Ababil-2_silhouette.jpg
> 
> It looks identical to the picture posted from Libya.


It's exactly the same photo, not identical.


----------



## Philosopher

bsruzm said:


> It's exactly the same photo, not identical.



How have you come to that conclusion? You only have two things to compare, the UAV and its background. In my picture there is a grey cloudy sky, whereas the other photo is non-cloudy. And the UV is not going to change much. Furthermore, the photo I have posted has been around for years and is from Iran, the other is apparently recent and from Libya.


----------



## bsruzm

Philosopher said:


> How have you come to that conclusion? You only have two things to compare, the UAV and its background. In my picture there is a grey cloudy sky, whereas the other photo is non-cloudy. Furthermore, the photo I have posted has been around for years and is from Iran, the other is apparently from Libya.


It's not some miracle, man.


----------



## Philosopher

bsruzm said:


> It's not some miracle, man.



It is certainly not the same photo. Whether it is a picture of an Iranian Ababil in Libya or not, that's another matter entirely. I'll reserve final judgement for now. If Iranian UAVs are in Libya, then we will see much more of them.


----------



## bsruzm

Philosopher said:


> It is certainly not the same photo. Whether it is a picture of an Iranian Ababil in Libya or not, that's another matter entirely. I'll reserve final judgement for now. If Iranian UAVs are in Libya, then we will see much more of them.


That's true, we would see but that photo isn't true. They need to improve their editing skills. I don't want to call that a photoshop lol


----------



## sha ah

We already know that Iran is selling weapons to the LNA via UAE and then there's Sudan which Iran used to supply, so it's not out of the realm of possibility. 



bsruzm said:


> That's true, we would see but that photo isn't true. They need to improve their editing skills. I don't want to call that a photoshop lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> We already know that Iran is selling weapons to the LNA via UAE and then there's Sudan which Iran used to supply, so it's not out of the realm of possibility.


No we don't knew that . we knew iran gave those weapon to Syria and Sudan . we don't knew anything more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

A nice talk on the F-22 Raptor by one of its pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

We feel like our politicians can lie and get away with it. It looks like Israeli politicians cal also lie blatantly and easily.


*وزیر دفاع اسرائیل در سخنرانی پایان کارش: ایران خروج از سوریه را آغاز کرده است*


https://www.bbc.com/persian/iran-52718581


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran Arrests Human Trafficking Ringleader in Malaysia*








https://iranians.global/iran-arrest...utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=iran_diaspora

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

@Joe Shearer that original thread was taken off topic so I will reply to your comment here.



Joe Shearer said:


> It is an artificial creation of Sykes-Picot, anyway, intended to reward a bunch of princelings with no tangible power other than the support of the British. However much it is politically correct to wring one's hands about Saudi Arabia, at least that leadership won their right to rule.
> 
> It is time that these bubble kingdoms were swept away.



From experience, artificial creations tend to have short expiry dates. In the time-scale of history, I find it hard to foresee a destiny other than transientness for countries whose borders were apparently influenced by the "hiccup" of the likes of Churchill.






"A map of Jordan with Saudi Arabia to the south-east; the large triangle of land in Saudi Arabia that points towards the Dead Sea is apocryphally known as "Winston's Hiccup".

It is said when drawing the above Saudi Jordan borders, Churchill developed a hiccup which which led to a tugging-pulling of his hand leading to the discontinuation in the above map. This is the extend of the artificialness we are dealing with here.

But in the end, throughout all these map drawings, wars, king-makings, usurping etc, it is only the ostensibly "powerless" everyday people that suffer, perish and get left out of memory. So yes, I have no doubt these created countries will eventually disappear, but the sad truth is, what replaces them is usually a different form of the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> We already know that Iran is selling weapons to the LNA via UAE and then there's Sudan which Iran used to supply, so it's not out of the realm of possibility.


I believe you mean to say :


> We already know that Iran is selling weapons to the LNA via Syria and then there's Sudan which Iran used to supply, so it's not out of the realm of possibility


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philosopher said:


> @Joe Shearer that original thread was taken off topic so I will reply to your comment here.
> 
> 
> 
> From experience, artificial creations tend to have short expiry dates. In the time-scale of history, I find it hard to foresee a destiny other than transientness for countries whose borders were apparently influenced by the "hiccup" of the likes of Churchill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A map of Jordan with Saudi Arabia to the south-east; the large triangle of land in Saudi Arabia that points towards the Dead Sea is apocryphally known as "Winston's Hiccup".
> 
> It is said when drawing the above Saudi Jordan borders, Churchill developed a hiccup which which led to a tugging-pulling of his hand leading to the discontinuation in the above map. This is the extend of the artificialness we are dealing with here.
> 
> But in the end, throughout all these map drawings, wars, king-makings, usurping etc, it is only the ostensibly "powerless" everyday people that suffer, perish and get left out of memory. So yes, I have no doubt these created countries will eventually disappear, but the sad truth is, what replaces them is usually a different form of the same thing.



Arabs do not care much about the borders between other Arab states. The Arab revolt was never about Iraq, Syria, Saudi Arabia or the UAE. It was about the *Arab *revolt. The aim and expectation was a united Arab state, this is why pan-Arabism as an ideology grew strongly after the formation of all these states.

Jordan might just as well be part of Syria, or Iraq (which it was for 1 year) or Saudi Arabia. Iraq's borders with Syria make no sense as the people in Deir al Zour speak the Iraqi dialect and are the same people as the people in Anbar. The borders between Saudi Arabia and Iraq are artificial, they are drawn and agreed upon. That makes the border artificial, not the nation which remains Arab.

Arab regions all have their differences in dialect, people's looks and sub cultures, that doesn't take away the general culture and linguistic traits that bind them together as Arab peoples. 

There never was a reason for 22 Arab states other than to ensure division, small countries that do not grow too powerful and it makes it easier to intervene. People here like to call the countries fake, as if we belong to non-Arab neighbors whilst we are Arabs.

An example is the Saudi-Iraq neutral zone dispute. Disputes between all these states were mainly about political ideologies, the people do not differ that much from one another from right across the border. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Arabian–Iraqi_neutral_zone






When people dispute the 'realness' of these countries, they always tend to suggest for division based on sectarian or ethnic lines which would not make the nation any more 'real'. They never suggest for unification based on the Arab identity as that is a very negative development for neighboring countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

camelguy said:


> Arabs do not care much about the borders between other Arab states. The Arab revolt was never about Iraq, Syria, Saudi Arabia or the UAE. It was about the *Arab *revolt. The aim and expectation was a united Arab state, this is why pan-Arabism as an ideology grew strongly after the formation of all these states.
> 
> Jordan might just as well be part of Syria, or Iraq (which it was for 1 year) or Saudi Arabia. Iraq's borders with Syria make no sense as the people in Deir al Zour speak the Iraqi dialect and are the same people as the people in Anbar. The borders between Saudi Arabia and Iraq are artificial, they are drawn and agreed upon. That makes the border artificial, not the nation which remains Arab.
> 
> Arab regions all have their differences in dialect, people's looks and sub cultures, that doesn't take away the general culture and linguistic traits that bind them together as Arab peoples.
> 
> There never was a reason for 22 Arab states other than to ensure division, small countries that do not grow too powerful and it makes it easier to intervene. People here like to call the countries fake, as if we belong to non-Arab neighbors whilst we are Arabs.
> 
> An example is the Saudi-Iraq neutral zone dispute. Disputes between all these states were mainly about political ideologies, the people do not differ that much from one another from right across the border.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Arabian–Iraqi_neutral_zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people dispute the 'realness' of these countries, they always tend to suggest for division based on sectarian or ethnic lines which would not make the nation any more 'real'. They never suggest for unification based on the Arab identity as that is a very negative development for neighboring countries.




The problem here is you're relying too much on this notion of a unifying Arab identity which in practise does not really exist. You talk about Arabs being turned into states to ensure division however long before the British even got involved in that region, the highly tribalistic nature of these societies existed. The reason these so called "Arabs" are divided today stems from that inherently tribalistic nature, not because some forceful attempt to cause divide and rule by the outside. All one has to do is view a single so called Arab country today and see the division within. Minus a shared language, almost everything else is very different between the Arab people. If you think a shared language is unifying these people, then you have a very superficial view of the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philosopher said:


> The problem here is you're relying too much on this notion of a unifying Arab identity which in practise does not really exist. You talk about Arabs being turned into states to ensure division however long before the British even got involved in that region, the highly tribalistic nature of these societies existed. The reason these so called "Arabs" are divided today stems from that inherently tribalistic nature, not because some forceful attempt to cause divide and rule by the outside. All one has to do is view a single so called Arab country today and see the division within. Minus a shared language, almost everything else is very different between the Arab people. If you think a shared language is unifying these people, then you have a very superficial view of the situation.



The importance of tribal ancestry in the Arab world has declined and is largely practically irrelevant in the large populous Arab states, especially with today's new generations it phasing out quicker than ever. In Iraq, if you travel to Baghdad you'll find little care for what tribe someone is from. Damascus same story. I never heard of any tribe talk in my family.

In every country, each city/region has its own practices. The Arab world has several regions, of course the Maghreb region internally has its smaller set of differences, and larger differences when compared to a country in the Eastern part of the Arab world. No one said it is 1 homogeneous entity, but then again which country is? That is why larger countries are often federal states.

The point is that the Sykes-Picot agreements which determined the borders drawn between Arab states are not that important to us. Whether Mosul was to be part of Syria or Iraq does not matter, Iraq and Syria should've been one state instead.

For your info, a small country like the Netherlands has various different people's, with many different dialects and religious backgrounds whilst it is very small. Going by that argument I'm able to find hundreds of divisions inside Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

camelguy said:


> The importance of tribal ancestry in the Arab world has declined and is largely practically irrelevant in the large populous Arab states, especially with today's new generations it phasing out quicker than ever. In Iraq, if you travel to Baghdad you'll find little care for what tribe someone is from. Damascus same story. I never heard of any tribe talk in my family.
> 
> In every country, each city/region has its own practices. The Arab world has several regions, of course the Maghreb region internally has its smaller set of differences, and larger differences when compared to a country in the Eastern part of the Arab world. No one said it is 1 homogeneous entity, but then again which country is? That is why larger countries are often federal states.
> 
> The point is that the Sykes-Picot agreements which determined the borders drawn between Arab states are not that important to us. Whether Mosul was to be part of Syria or Iraq does not matter, Iraq and Syria should've been one state instead.
> 
> For your info, a small country like the Netherlands has various different people's, with many different dialects and religious backgrounds whilst it is very small. Going by that argument I'm able to find hundreds of divisions inside Iran.



Whether it is improving or not is another issue, the point was the existence of such an underlying divisive situation to begin with. I am not surprised, because if you just try to unite people on paper using their shared language and little else, then obviously the true nature will still play out in practise. You said Arabs do not care about borders and appeared to insinuate this current situation is due to outside agenda in creating divide and conquer. However like I explained, this is a misguided view of the situation. The Arabs identity is simply not real and cohesive enough for your view of it to ever come to reality.

As for Iran, yes there are issues but Iranians not only share a culture and history, but blood as well. Iran is in no shape or form comparable to these Arab countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

Philosopher said:


> Whether it is improving or not is another issue, the point was the existence of such an underlying divisive situation to begin with. I am not surprised, because if you just try to unite people on paper using their shared language and little else, then obviously the true nature will still play out in practise. You said Arabs do not care about borders and appeared to insinuate this current situation is due to outside agenda in creating divide and conquer. However like I explained, this is a misguided view of the situation. The Arabs identity is simply not real and cohesive enough for your view of it to ever come to reality.
> 
> As for Iran, yes there are issues but Iranians not only share a culture and history, but blood as well. Iran is in no shape or form comparable to these Arab countries.



Quite unfortunate that some Iranians want to cling on to such petty divisions though, only just to say I'm X or Y type of Iranian even though by blood/culture/mannerisms we are all so close.

Persian, Lor, Azeri/Azari (idk), Kurd, Tajik etc...All are the same in my eyes, just superficial differences often exaggerated by outside influencers seeking to sow division amongst Iranians the world over for blatantly nefarious reasons. We need to be proud of our Iranian heritage first and foremost, drawing upon the wisdom of our ancestors to help guide us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philosopher said:


> Whether it is improving or not is another issue, the point was the existence of such an underlying divisive situation to begin with. I am not surprised, because if you just try to unite people on paper using their shared language and little else, then obviously the true nature will still play out in practise. You said Arabs do not care about borders and appeared to insinuate this current situation is due to outside agenda in creating divide and conquer. However like I explained, this is a misguided view of the situation. The Arabs identity is simply not real and cohesive enough for your view of it to ever come to reality.
> 
> As for Iran, yes there are issues but Iranians not only share a culture and history, but blood as well. Iran is in no shape or form comparable to these Arab countries.



The division within the Arab world was never based on tribal differences, being from a different tribe or even being of a different religious group. It was purely political and developed over time. This is why when you look at the Arab world of the 60's and 70's you see two main blocs. The monarchies and the republics, the latter of whom assumed a pan-Arab ideology and interfered in other Arab states far more than the monarchies did.

What makes you think that each Arab state is compromised of a completely different type of people with different blood. Many people in Southern Iraq are closely related to people in Saudi-Arabia. People in the South of Saudi-Arabia are closely related to Yemenis. The Lebanese, Syrians or Palestinians share few differences when it comes to ethnic background. They have little to no tribal background, their differences are all political and political differences only develop when you allow it to happen by sharing power / creating multiple entities. The Emirates of Dubai and Abu Dhabi may have differences, which are political once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

camelguy said:


> What makes you think that each Arab state is compromised of a completely different type of people with different blood. Many people in Southern Iraq are closely related to people in Saudi-Arabia. People in the South of Saudi-Arabia are closely related to Yemenis. The Lebanese, Syrians or Palestinians share few differences when it comes to ethnic background. They have little to no tribal background, their differences are all political and political differences only develop when you allow it to happen by sharing power / creating multiple entities. The Emirates of Dubai and Abu Dhabi may have differences, which are political once again.



I am referring to the whole picture, not sporadic exceptions. Anyway, I don't expect you to shift your perspective, as that is not something that is easily done, especially not in matters that involve identity. I will let time play out the ideas I have put to you.



BlueInGreen2 said:


> Quite unfortunate that some Iranians want to cling on to such petty divisions though, only just to say I'm X or Y type of Iranian even though by blood/culture/mannerisms we are all so close.
> 
> Persian, Lor, Azeri, Kurd, Tajik etc...All are the same in my eyes, just superficial differences often exaggerated by outside influencers seeking to sow division amongst Iranians the world over for blatantly nefarious reasons. We need to be proud of our Iranian heritage first and foremost, drawing upon the wisdom of our ancestors to help guide us.



Well of course the vast majority of Iranians do conform to what you've mentioned. Those rare exceptions are highlighted and magnified by the propaganda machines for their anti Iran agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Quite unfortunate that some Iranians want to cling on to such petty divisions though, only just to say I'm X or Y type of Iranian even though by blood/culture/mannerisms we are all so close.
> 
> Persian, Lor, Azeri, Kurd, Tajik etc...All are the same in my eyes, just superficial differences often exaggerated by outside influencers seeking to sow division amongst Iranians the world over for blatantly nefarious reasons. We need to be proud of our Iranian heritage first and foremost, drawing upon the wisdom of our ancestors to help guide us.


you should live for a month as an azari.


----------



## sha ah

There are various sources stating that Iran is selling weapons to the LNA via UAE. It makes sense since Iran is close to the UAE and could match or outbid China, Russia in regards to weapon technology, especially missile or rocket technology, drones, bullets, etc. It's also convenient for Iran since they don't have to deal with transportation. Simply transport the weapons to the UAE, or they even pick it up themselves and voila, easy profit. 



Hack-Hook said:


> No we don't knew that . we knew iran gave those weapon to Syria and Sudan . we don't knew anything more.


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> There are various sources stating that Iran is selling weapons to the LNA via UAE. It makes sense since Iran is close to the UAE and could match or outbid China, Russia in regards to weapon technology, especially missile or rocket technology, drones, bullets, etc. It's also convenient for Iran since they don't have to deal with transportation. Simply transport the weapons to the UAE, or they even pick it up themselves and voila, easy profit.



I don’t mind that being active in Libya personally but what are the various sources of any military sale to UAE?
There is no real proof of Syrian presence in Libya either. please update me if there is any.


----------



## sha ah

There can't possibly be a united Arab nation or even federal system as long as you have these western backed monarchies and at the same time authoritarian regimes in place. You have all these Arab countries constantly in conflict with each other, constantly trying to undermine each other. The reason the EU works is because they all have democracies more or less and similar values. The Arabs have various forms of government, some artificially created and backed by the west for precisely this reason, to prevent Arab unity. The Arabs have a long way to go before they can ever have open borders or anything like the EU. The closest thing has been the (Persian) Gulf Cooperation Council but that's a joke. 




camelguy said:


> Arabs do not care much about the borders between other Arab states. The Arab revolt was never about Iraq, Syria, Saudi Arabia or the UAE. It was about the *Arab *revolt. The aim and expectation was a united Arab state, this is why pan-Arabism as an ideology grew strongly after the formation of all these states.
> 
> Jordan might just as well be part of Syria, or Iraq (which it was for 1 year) or Saudi Arabia. Iraq's borders with Syria make no sense as the people in Deir al Zour speak the Iraqi dialect and are the same people as the people in Anbar. The borders between Saudi Arabia and Iraq are artificial, they are drawn and agreed upon. That makes the border artificial, not the nation which remains Arab.
> 
> Arab regions all have their differences in dialect, people's looks and sub cultures, that doesn't take away the general culture and linguistic traits that bind them together as Arab peoples.
> 
> There never was a reason for 22 Arab states other than to ensure division, small countries that do not grow too powerful and it makes it easier to intervene. People here like to call the countries fake, as if we belong to non-Arab neighbors whilst we are Arabs.
> 
> An example is the Saudi-Iraq neutral zone dispute. Disputes between all these states were mainly about political ideologies, the people do not differ that much from one another from right across the border.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Arabian–Iraqi_neutral_zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people dispute the 'realness' of these countries, they always tend to suggest for division based on sectarian or ethnic lines which would not make the nation any more 'real'. They never suggest for unification based on the Arab identity as that is a very negative development for neighboring countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

camelguy said:


> Arabs do not care much about the borders between other Arab states. The Arab revolt was never about Iraq, Syria, Saudi Arabia or the UAE. It was about the *Arab *revolt. The aim and expectation was a united Arab state, this is why pan-Arabism as an ideology grew strongly after the formation of all these states.
> 
> Jordan might just as well be part of Syria, or Iraq (which it was for 1 year) or Saudi Arabia. Iraq's borders with Syria make no sense as the people in Deir al Zour speak the Iraqi dialect and are the same people as the people in Anbar. The borders between Saudi Arabia and Iraq are artificial, they are drawn and agreed upon. That makes the border artificial, not the nation which remains Arab.
> 
> Arab regions all have their differences in dialect, people's looks and sub cultures, that doesn't take away the general culture and linguistic traits that bind them together as Arab peoples.
> 
> There never was a reason for 22 Arab states other than to ensure division, small countries that do not grow too powerful and it makes it easier to intervene. People here like to call the countries fake, as if we belong to non-Arab neighbors whilst we are Arabs.
> 
> An example is the Saudi-Iraq neutral zone dispute. Disputes between all these states were mainly about political ideologies, the people do not differ that much from one another from right across the border.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Arabian–Iraqi_neutral_zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people dispute the 'realness' of these countries, they always tend to suggest for division based on sectarian or ethnic lines which would not make the nation any more 'real'. They never suggest for unification based on the Arab identity as that is a very negative development for neighboring countries.



A fine post.

My point was _precisely_ that these artificial divisions should be wiped out and those 'nations' re-united.

Unfortunately, I find myself in typical fashion agreeing with two exactly opposed points of view. I find that I agree with @Philosopher on the one hand, and with @camelguy on the other.

On the one hand, there are still deeply divisive characteristics of different groups of Arab-speaking people. @Philosopher is right in contending that as it is, it is difficult and unreasonable to contemplate a united Arab state; it has also been argued in another post that one of the reasons for lack of unifying impulse among Arab-speaking people is the differences in administrative and legal systems among different Arab 'countries', that if they were, like the EU, all of the same type (the reference is to representative democracy; the same type of tribal monarchy would not succeed), it would be easier to combine.

On the other hand, I deeply sympathise, coming from the country that I do, with the point of view of @camelguy that using these differences to suggest that separate nations should exist is the work of those who wish to divide and keep divided the Arab-speaking people. In my country, even within a linguistic bloc, there are differences in the spoken language that forms the bloc, and in food types, in dress and clothing, in religious festivals followed (even within the same majority Hindu religion) and in almost every possible cultural index. For instance, in Karnataka, that was formed to unite all Kannada (in English, Canarese) speakers, there is a deep gulf between the Kannada spoken in the old Mysore state, and the Kannada spoken by those regions united with Mysore but earlier administered under Bombay. The food changes almost every hundred kilometres. And this is the situation in one of the most cohesive language blocs. The same is true of many others, and sometimes across national borders. My own language Bengali shares roots in the ancient Magadhi Prakrit, a descendant of the language of the Vedas, with Nepali, spoken in Nepal, Maithil, spoken in one northern section of the state of Bihar, Assamese, spoken in Assam, and Odiya, spoken in the state of Odisha. Even within Bengali, from the south-east of the state of West Bengal, proceeding in a straight line across Bangladesh to the Cachar region of the state of Assam, the language itself changes, from 'standard' Bengali spoken in West Bengal (this definition as 'standard' is bitterly opposed by Bangladeshis), to the language of the central Bangladeshi section, the Dhaka dialect, to the Sylheti of the north-east corner of Bangladesh on to the neighboring Assamese language.

I envy Iran for the firm unity that the Iranian language and its variations bring, although it was not possible to check my amusement at the rebellious murmur of the post that invited Iranians to live for even one day as Azeris. Even in that case, Tajikistan is separate, after all, and it is widely understood and agreed that Tajik is a bona fide branch of Iranian. As is Azeri, for that matter.

I hope that Arab-speaking groups will find their way forward to unification, in an Arab state with very many equally-empowered provinces, somewhat in the fashion of India herself, and I hope that the natural ties among Iranian-speakers improve and deepen with the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran is not "active" in LIbya, merely selling weapons to the UAE. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259034763228315649
The following is an article that is somehwhat confusing

https://www.addresslibya.co/en/archives/45467

According to that article Iran is sending weapons to the GNA from Syrian ports rather than the LNA. It's confusing because looking at the 

1) Russia + Syria are both allied with Iran (atleast when it comes to Syria) and both of them are siding with Haftar. Therefore wouldn't it make sense for Iran to help the LNA ? Maybe it's because Haftar has CIA links ? 

2) It would make sense for Iran to want to blunt Turkish power and influence in the region, not enhance it

3) Starting in March I believe, the EU began to actually enforcing a UN arms embargo on Libya with most of the focus being on the western Libya. Therefore sending weapons to the GNA would be extremely difficult, whereas selling weapons to the UAE would be extremely easy and care free. 






Shawnee said:


> I don’t mind that being active in Libya personally but what are the various sources of any military sale to UAE?
> There is no real proof of Syrian presence in Libya either. please update me if there is any.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262856016053571589

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263025055556153344


----------



## Mithridates

iran is not a part of conflict, it just sells weapons to whoever asks for them.


----------



## Shawnee

حشمت الله فلاحت پیشه شده غضنفر مجلس ما و گل به خودی میزنه. میگه شاید بیست سی میلیارد در سوریه خرج شده و حالا باید معادن سوریه رو چپول کنیم.
عین ترامپ وقتی گفت نفت عراق رو برداریم

حالا سایت های خبری دشمن برای ما میزنن
وای سی میلیارد خرج سوریه کردند

برای سوریه میزنن​چه نشستین که معادنتونو میخوان ببرن

واقعا منفعت امثال غضنفر چیه؟ عامدانه داره این کار رو می کنه و تنبیهی هم تا حالا نبوده​
I don’t understand when a strategist in congress thinks at the level of Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Within about one week, US has lost one F22 and one F35.
Accidents are not uncommon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

Shawnee said:


> Within about one week, US has lost one F22 and one F35.
> Accidents are not uncommon.



Accidents are not uncommon but coincidences are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Regarding Venezuela:

Imagine you have sanctioned a country to the maximum and they can’t even drive their cars due to lack of gas. Their refineries lack technology and material.

Now imagine you are a news reporter in Reuter and you are paid money to make sure Venezuelans don’t want the only option of refining technology, instruments and quick gasoline that is available.

It would be a very awkward piece of news. What can you say? Their petroleum standard is low? They have Corona virus? Here you go.
From Reuter:

“We are very concerned for the safety of Venezuelans, and of Latin America as well, due to this attempted Iranian presence on Venezuelan soil," said Guaido, who leads the opposition-held National Assembly and is recognized as the rightful president by dozens of countries, including the United States.

Guaido said his team believed Venezuelan officials were paying Iran for the shipment with gold from informal mines in the country's southern jungles, which have been criticized by environmental activists and rights groups for contaminating watersheds and fueling massacres as gangs battle for territory.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...nt-ought-to-alarm-latin-america-idUSKBN22W2H1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> Regarding Venezuela:
> 
> Imagine you have sanctioned a country to the maximum and they can’t even drive their cars due to lack of gas. Their refineries lack technology and material.
> 
> Now imagine you are a news reporter in Reuter and you are paid money to make sure Venezuelans don’t want the only option of refining technology, instruments and quick gasoline that is available.
> 
> It would be a very awkward piece of news. What can you say? Their petroleum standard is low? They have Corona virus? Here you go.
> From Reuter:
> 
> “We are very concerned for the safety of Venezuelans, and of Latin America as well, due to this attempted Iranian presence on Venezuelan soil," said Guaido, who leads the opposition-held National Assembly and is recognized as the rightful president by dozens of countries, including the United States.
> 
> Guaido said his team believed Venezuelan officials were paying Iran for the shipment with gold from informal mines in the country's southern jungles, which have been criticized by environmental activists and rights groups for contaminating watersheds and fueling massacres as gangs battle for territory.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...nt-ought-to-alarm-latin-america-idUSKBN22W2H1


So now theres such a thing as "blood gold",man talk about grasping at straws...
Previously they`d tried to claim that venezuela was somehow "raiding" its OWN gold reserves to pay for irans help

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263155777663008769
*The 5 Iranian tankers are in the Atlantic. The first, FORTUNE, is 5 days from José, Anzoátegui State. Arrival is expected on Monday, May 25. And the last one, FAXON, would arrive on June 1st. With a demand of 80 thousand barrels per day*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Things are heating up in Libya 









Turkey claims to have destroyed 15 Pantsirs
According to https://www.lostarmour.info/libya/
Turkey has lost 15 drones in Libya, with 8 Pantsirs being destroyed up till now. The real numbers are probably much higher 



Sineva said:


> So now theres such a thing as "blood gold",man talk about grasping at straws...
> Previously they`d tried to claim that venezuela was somehow "raiding" its OWN gold reserves to pay for irans help


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Things are heating up in Libya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey claims to have destroyed 15 Pantsirs
> According to https://www.lostarmour.info/libya/
> Turkey has lost 15 drones in Libya, with 8 Pantsirs being destroyed up till now. The real numbers are probably much higher



If you watch all the videos, some of them do not prove that a pantsir was hit.
I do not deny the possibility though.


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Things are heating up in Libya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey claims to have destroyed 15 Pantsirs
> According to https://www.lostarmour.info/libya/
> Turkey has lost 15 drones in Libya, with 8 Pantsirs being destroyed up till now. The real numbers are probably much higher


Have nothing to do with us , its all between Turkey , PGCC and Russia
and Syria showed us Pantsir is nothing but shit . thanks God we opted for and our next air-defense is based on something that is at least effective

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> Have nothing to do with us , its all between Turkey , PGCC and Russia
> and Syria showed us Pantsir is nothing but shit . thanks God we opted for and our next air-defense is based on something that is at least effective


But I heard Oghab was inspired by Pantsir ... I hope just in concept not performance ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

but seriously how Turkish drones are able to hit an air defence that suppose to hold this kind of attacks?? LOL
some one mentioned that they use an unarmed drone to search area for targets and Mark them for another drone which is armed and like this they can hit pantsir.
but Turkish drones use freefall munitions with 8 km range which is not enough for this job. the above mentioned scenario can be true if the drones carry rocket assisted bombs/missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Hack-Hook said:


> Have nothing to do with us , its all between Turkey , PGCC and Russia
> and Syria showed us Pantsir is nothing but shit . thanks God we opted for and our next air-defense is based on something that is at least effective



We bought Pantsir, we expect our fellow Majoos to supply us 3rd Khordad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mithridates

camelguy said:


> We bought Pantsir, we expect our fellow Majoos to supply us 3rd Khordad


wait until October so our arm transfer restrictions expire. until then do not fight with turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> but seriously how Turkish drones are able to hit an air defence that suppose to hold this kind of attacks?? LOL
> some one mentioned that they use an unarmed drone to search area for targets and Mark them for another drone which is armed and like this they can hit pantsir.
> but Turkish drones use freefall munitions with 8 km range which is not enough for this job. the above mentioned scenario can be true if the drones carry rocket assisted bombs/missiles.



Giving a sword to a plebeian will not make them a swordsman. You have to keep in mind the quality of the people using these systems. Clearly there is a level of incompetency in using these high end air defence systems. You see the same situation in Syria. Looking at the situation in Libya, even by the conservative estimates, the Turkish backed groups have lost quite a few UAVs already. Obviously they will not be posting videos of those and instead showing videos of what they have destroyed. This is how propaganda works.

If you want to see truly impressive use of UAVs, you just need to look at this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher said:


> Giving a sword to a plebeian will not make them a swordsman. You have to keep in mind the quality of the people using these systems. Clearly there is a level of incompetency in using these high end air defence systems. You see the same situation in Syria. Looking at the situation in Libya, even by the conservative estimates, the Turkish backed groups have lost quite a few UAVs already. Obviously they will not be posting videos of those and instead showing videos of what they have destroyed. This is how propaganda works.
> 
> If you want to see truly impressive use of UAVs, you just need to look at this:


to be honest even one pantsir lost against drones is a concerning issue. pantsir is suppose to defend long range ADs against cruise missiles...
also there was in news that Russians blamed the Syrians for their incomptency but they themselves couldn't track a target with it when Syrian mil 17 helicopter turned on it's jamming pod. 
I guess they designed pantsir with this fact in mind that it will only target cruise missiles no EW no drone... it's kinda like mig-29 issue, it was supposed to be hell of a fighter jet but yet it was unsuccessful when you look at it's record. while in reality it's good but it requires some specific condition to project it's superiority over enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> to be honest even one pantsir lost against drones is a concerning issue. pantsir is suppose to defend long range ADs against cruise missiles...
> also there was in news that Russians blamed the Syrians for their incomptency but they themselves couldn't track a target with it when Syrian mil 17 helicopter turned on it's jamming pod.
> I guess they designed pantsir with this fact in mind that it will only target cruise missiles no EW no drone... it's kinda like mig-29 issue, it was supposed to be hell of a fighter jet but yet it was unsuccessful when you look at it's record. while in reality it's good but it requires some specific condition to project it's superiority over enemy.



There is no system that is perfect, or anywhere close to it (even on paper). There certainly does not exist a system that will work wonders despite the incompetency of its users. Furthermore, any system not part of a proper IAD network will be much more vulnerable. Now, whether Pantsir has some inherent issues is not something we will be privy to. There was some rumours initially regarding the detection capability of the Pantsir:

*“In Syria, it turned out that the Pantsir was practically incapable of detecting low-speed and small-sized targets, which include military UAVs. At the same time, the complex regularly recorded false targets—large birds flying around the base—rather confusing the operators.”*

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/does-russias-anti-drone-pantsir-s1-system-even-work-91251

Cruise missiles behave differently to these loitering slow moving UAVs, so I will not compare them. What is obvious is that the TOR-M2 seems to be considerably more effective. To what extend the capabilities of the systems are to blame vs the capability of the operators is something I cannot analyse fully due to the limited OSINT around this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> But I heard Oghab was inspired by Pantsir ... I hope just in concept not performance ..


it is based on Tor , they later want to add a cannon to it.


----------



## Hack-Hook

camelguy said:


> We bought Pantsir, we expect our fellow Majoos to supply us 3rd Khordad


well , we will provide Buk-M2 .
let be honest 3rd of Khordad is only one layer of defense it need to be protected by systems like Oghab , Tor , Iron Dome, .....
Sorry but Pantsir don't cut it. so until you show you can protect 3rd of Khordad the best we can offer is Mersad.
It come with Shahin & Shalamcheh missile and is resistance to electronically warfare and have 4 different type of radars (Kavosh 150km of range, Jouiya for low altitude target, Hadi and another HPIR radar that supplement Hadi also Hadi radar come with an additional E/O system to detect Stealth target and make it jamming resistant), and can be networked. and has a range of more than 80km .
it can detect target with RCS of less than 0.5Sqm at the range of 110km and can engage two target simultaneously
by the way it has an option of a 3d phased array radar called Hafez with the range of 250km and ability to track 100 target simultaneously if the buyer is interested. and guess what that radar also can be networked . and all the systems are mobiles



Philosopher said:


> There is no system that is perfect, or anywhere close to it (even on paper). There certainly does not exist a system that will work wonders despite the incompetency of its users. Furthermore, any system not part of a proper IAD network will be much more vulnerable. Now, whether Pantsir has some inherent issues is not something we will be privy to. There was some rumours initially regarding the detection capability of the Pantsir:
> 
> *“In Syria, it turned out that the Pantsir was practically incapable of detecting low-speed and small-sized targets, which include military UAVs. At the same time, the complex regularly recorded false targets—large birds flying around the base—rather confusing the operators.”*
> 
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/does-russias-anti-drone-pantsir-s1-system-even-work-91251
> 
> Cruise missiles behave differently to these loitering slow moving UAVs, so I will not compare them. What is obvious is that the TOR-M2 seems to be considerably more effective. To what extend the capabilities of the systems are to blame vs the capability of the operators is something I cannot analyse fully due to the limited OSINT around this matter.


well when a system like Tor have 80% efficiency and Pantsir only 19% efficiency in destroying same type of targets then you must admit there is something wrong here.
https://warisboring.com/can-russias-pantsir-air-defense-system-handle-drone-swarms/

also don't forget Tor is an Armored truck but pantsir is not . tor was designed to be used in heat of battle so it actually detect and track targets while moving but pantsir cant do that and can't be used to defend forward positions.


----------



## Philosopher

Hack-Hook said:


> well when a system like Tor have 80% efficiency and Pantsir only 19% efficiency in destroying same type of targets then you must admit there is something wrong here.
> https://warisboring.com/can-russias-pantsir-air-defense-system-handle-drone-swarms/
> 
> also don't forget Tor is an Armored truck but pantsir is not . tor was designed to be used in heat of battle so it actually detect and track targets while moving but pantsir cant do that and can't be used to defend forward positions.



Numbers can be very misleading unless you have more in depth information. I did not want to come to a full conclusion. But I am leaning towards the Pantsir not being up to the job as far as UAVs are concerned. I am happy that the Iranian Oghab is related more to the Tor system. It just goes to show you how much different a system can on be on paper as compared to in real life battles. That is why it is essential we test as much as these systems as possible in places like Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

I am not surprised by the power of drones in Libya.
We have seen small Yemeni drones win against several Patriots in Yemen. We have seen Abqaiq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

I thought Abqaiq was a cruise missile as they showed parts in the desert


----------



## Philosopher

camelguy said:


> I thought Abqaiq was a cruise missile as they showed parts in the desert



Cruise missiles were used, however, the largest chunk of the damage was due to suicide UAVs:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthHurtz

Stupid pagan gets arrested for being a stupid pagan.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world...-parkour-athlete-arrested-over-a-rooftop-kiss

I've checked it out even further. This schizo is literally asking for it, he knows what he's doing. He believes his dad (who was a counter-narcotics officer) was set up by the Iranian government for whatever inane reason. He's also a racist who claims he's proud of being 'persian', not Iranian as he should. More so he openly violates his countries blasphemy laws by condemning the religion of tens of millions of Iranians.

He also claims he's not westernised and loves his country even though everything he says shows the exact opposite.






I can't believe people like to push that Iran is some great violator of free speech when guys like this can get away with violating big no-no laws for years. He's not really a 'parkour athlete' but simply setting himself up to be the next Neda or that yeezy-wearing b*tch who took off her hijab a couple years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

TruthHurtz said:


> Stupid pagan gets arrested for being a stupid pagan.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world...-parkour-athlete-arrested-over-a-rooftop-kiss
> 
> I've checked it out even further. This schizo is literally asking for it, he knows what he's doing. He believes his dad (who was a counter-narcotics officer) was set up by the Iranian government for whatever inane reason. He's also a racist who claims he's proud of being 'persian', not Iranian as he should. More so he openly violates his countries blasphemy laws by condemning the religion of tens of millions of Iranians.
> 
> He also claims he's not westernised and loves his country even though everything he says shows the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe people like to push that Iran is some great violator of free speech when guys like this can get away with violating big no-no laws for years. He's not really a 'parkour athlete' but simply setting himself up to be the next Neda or that yeezy-wearing b*tch who took off her hijab a couple years back.



He's Christian

Lol

At least be against all Abrahamic religions then, be a Zoroastrian. Instead he's a Christian which is closely related to Islam. Fukin monkey!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

ACCORDING TO https://www.lostarmour.info/libya/

15 Turkish drones have been destroyed in Libya
8 UAE/LNA Pantsirs have been destroyed in Libya
(NOTE: This website only lists incidents where there is verifiable picture / video evidence)

However looking at the claims from both sides, the real numbers could potentially be much higher. There is a such a thing as "the fog of war" and therefore in some instances there is no picture/video evidence available.

For example, in some cases collecting the remnants, taking a picture could be too far risky. What if the drone falls into or near enemy territory ? In some cases, if there is a direct hit, there might not be enough remains left to be able to identify the weapon.

So realistically...

20 or more Turkish drones COULD have been destroyed 
& 15 Pantsirs COULD have been destroyed (As Turkish sources claim)

In any case, looking at the results, if you look at the big picture, the Pantsir is not USELESS by any means.

First of all the versions being used in Libya are export versions. The LNA operators are not "well trained" by any means. Regardless the Pantsir has been able to shoot down 15+ Turkish drones worth $5 million a piece.

Keep in mind The Pantsir is a short-medium range air defense system which is meant to be used in tandem with other systems in a network.

So ideally you have the Pantsir, the TOR, MANPAD operators, BUK, S-300/S-400, ground radar stations, AWACS, satellites, fighter jets, interceptors. etc

So basically the Pantsir is like a piece of a puzzle. When you put everything together, with well trained operators, it can be extremely effective in its role, but by itself it can only do so much...



Shawnee said:


> If you watch all the videos, some of them do not prove that a pantsir was hit.
> I do not deny the possibility though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264076823903834112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264076823903834112



واضحا برخوردی نیس ولی هدف چیه
Looks like:
1. A warning message (more likely) or
2. Initial steps for escalation to real ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Some analysis on the value of trade with Venezuela:

Petroleum refineries produce about 20 gallons of motor gasoline from one 42 gallon barrel of crude oil.

OPEC basket oil price per barrel : $28
Average Gasoline price per barrel: $80

If Iran sends five petroleum supertankers per month to Venezuela from its refineries, a significant amount of the sanction damage will be resolved.

حرکت از خام فروشی به ارزش افزوده

طبق حساب من البته بر اساس اطلاعات محدودم ارزش این صادرات از کل صادرات ماهانه نفت خام به چین بالاتره​
ایران ششمین مصرف کننده طلای جهانه دوستان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Eid Mubarak to all of you here. I pray for happiness and wellbeing for all of you and your families.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Shawnee said:


> If Iran sends five petroleum ships per month to Venezuela


But this is apparently what the US's red line might be- the frequent or monthly deliveries like this...we will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

925boy said:


> But this is apparently what the US's red line might be- the frequent or monthly deliveries like this...we will see.



Correct but the deterrence is still there. They are exporting a lot more through straight of Hormuz that can act as check-balance or etc elsewhere.

If they use our waterway, we should use theirs: Red Sea, Suez, Gibraltar, Pacific Ocean


----------



## sha ah

It seems as if the US is letting this delivery go through without interfering but if Iran starts sending constant shipments, they might very well intervene. 

Realistically Venezuela is looking to re-start its own oil refining industry and once they do they won't really require a constant influx of crude from a fellow producer. 

In other news, a fuel tanker in Venezuela was set on fire a few hours ago. The US backed infiltrators / saboteurs are the biggest hypocrites. On one hand they complain about a lack of oil, on the other hand they purposely try their best to sabotage the system. 

I find it frustrating at 7 seconds in the video, when a Venezuelan man says "This is the richest country in the world and we should not be like this because there is wealth, there is oil, there is everything" 

There are also people like this in Iraq, who are protesting, whining about not receiving handouts while living in a "rich" country. In Iran you have the same situation, people who have been forced to stay home because of the Corona Virus complain about not receiving handouts from the government. This while the price of oil has crashed, the country is under sanctions and has been hit by the Corona Virus. Realistically Iran tried to get a loan from the IMF but again the US prevented it. It's almost as if people like this are living in the past. Yes Iran was a rich country when the price of oil was $100+ per barrel but not with the current situation. 

The funniest thing in the video is Brian Hook saying "This would be an example of the Iranian regime, taking the wealth of the Iranian people wasting it on Venezuela" I wonder how he can even keep a straight face will uttering this rubbish. Venezuela has PAID Iran in GOLD for the shipment. Seriously ? LOL



Shawnee said:


> Correct but the deterrence is still there. They are exporting a lot more through straight of Hormuz that can as check-balance or etc elsewhere.
> 
> If they use our waterway, we should use theirs: Red Sea, Suez, Gibraltar, Pacific Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> It seems as if the US is letting this delivery go through without interfering but if Iran starts sending constant shipments, they might very well intervene.
> 
> Realistically Venezuela is looking to re-start its own oil refining industry and once they do they won't really require a constant influx of crude from a fellow producer.
> 
> In other news, a fuel tanker in Venezuela was set on fire a few hours ago. The US backed infiltrators / saboteurs are the biggest hypocrites. On one hand they complain about a lack of oil, on the other hand they purposely try their best to sabotage the system.
> 
> I find it frustrating at 7 seconds in the video, when a Venezuelan man says "This is the richest country in the world and we should not be like this because there is wealth, there is oil, there is everything"
> 
> There are also people like this in Iraq, who are protesting, whining about not receiving handouts while living in a "rich" country. In Iran you have the same situation, people who have been forced to stay home because of the Corona Virus complain about not receiving handouts from the government. This while the price of oil has crashed, the country is under sanctions and has been hit by the Corona Virus. Realistically Iran tried to get a loan from the IMF but again the US prevented it. It's almost as if people like this are living in the past. Yes Iran was a rich country when the price of oil was $100+ per barrel but not with the current situation.
> 
> The funniest thing in the video is Brian Hook saying "This would be an example of the Iranian regime, taking the wealth of the Iranian people wasting it on Venezuela" I wonder how he can even keep a straight face will uttering this rubbish. Venezuela has PAID Iran in GOLD for the shipment. Seriously ? LOL



We are working on Venezuelan infrastructure for gasoline. *It will take a while until they become self sufficient* and there is risk of sabotage in their refineries.

We need to keep sending them gasoline. *The risk is higher if we send monthly deliveries but it is our right to sell our gasoline and we can retaliate for any intervention *and take their tankers in exchange. Retaliation is the key.

If there is any intervention on our tankers anytime, it means that Al-Assad attack has not been deterrent enough and further escalation is necessary.
*
If waters are not safe for Iran, it will not be safe for them.*


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264360477385203713
In the end the US can't do much because they know that Iran would retaliate with force and we all know that Trump doesn't have the balls for a real war. He just wants to look tough without engaging but Iran has already called his bluff.

Keep in mind this is a short term exchange and no matter what Venezuela could always turn to China for help in rebuilding its industry. Iran probably just offered them a more lucrative deal, that's all. 

Also another issue is that aside from the trouble this would cause for Trump, it would also encourage Iran to go ahead and beef up its navy so as to be able to escort such ships in the future. In case of a seizure, even building nuclear powered submarines wouldn't be off the table. 



Shawnee said:


> We are working on Venezuelan infrastructure for gasoline. *It will take a while until they become self sufficient* and there is risk of sabotage in their refineries.
> 
> We need to keep sending them gasoline. *The risk is higher if we send monthly deliveries but it is our right to sell our gasoline and we can retaliate for any intervention *and take their tankers in exchange. Retaliation is the key.
> 
> If there is any intervention on our tankers anytime, it means that Al-Assad attack has not been deterrent enough and further escalation is necessary.
> *
> If waters are not safe for Iran, it will not be safe for them.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@sha ah
China and Russia were not options for Venezuela at this point, because their companies were worried about facing US sanctions.

1.5 million barrels of gasoline is enough for *only 20 days of Venezuela*. We should get ready to send the next batch. It will take a while to fix their refineries.


----------



## Philosopher

A nice, short video regarding the unique engine of the SR-71 blackbird:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher said:


> A nice, short video regarding the unique engine of the SR-71 blackbird:


did you know that j-85 engine nuzzle velocity at maximum power is mach 2. do you remember the Iranian ramjet's specifications?? it theoretically possible to put the ramjet behind owj engine and increase the output power to 30 kn in after burner phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> did you know that j-85 engine nuzzle velocity at maximum power is mach 2. do you remember the Iranian ramjet's specifications?? it theoretically possible to put the ramjet behind owj engine and increase the output power to 30 kn in after burner phase.



There are so many ways one can create new systems when it comes to these engines. What we need in Iran is for more people to understand the serious importance of jet engines and for them to aspire to work in this field. I am not exactly sure what state of this sector is in Iran, but I can only imagine what would happen if we had much more private companies et cetera working on this technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*Eid al-Fitr prayers in Imam Ali University*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sha ah

From the website https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/





Iran is now number 11 on the list following India, despite experiencing a second wave. Other countries rising on the list, Peru, Chile, Pakistan, Mexico

Iran hasn't conducted nearly as many tests as most nations in the top 10. However Iran is under severe sanctions while might be hindering its efforts.

One question which comes to mind is, did Iran ease the restrictions too quickly ?

In the west Iran is being criticized for doing so and is being used as an example that western countries should not follow. At the same time they constantly claim that the real numbers in Iran are much higher.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/18/world/middleeast/iran-coronavirus-surge.html

However what these western pundits are disregarding is that 1) The Corona numbers, even in many highly developed, western nations can be way off the mark. Why ? 

Tests are only 70% accurate at best and even in the US there are countless cases of people being turned away by hospitals without ever being tested. Often times these people are simply told to stay home.
https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/03/14/620831/US-coronavirus-testing-supplies-Surgeon-General

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...rity-denied-tests-hospitalization/5163056002/

On the other hand it should be noted that Iran's economic situation in the world is quite unique. Iran's economy was already being battered by US sanctions, then simultaneously Corona hit and the oil market completely crashed.

Iran's goverment tried to acquire loans from the IMF and if they had been successful, chances are that Iran would have paid people to at stay home or that Iran would have maintained its restrictions for a longer period of time.

However with the current situation and lack of funds Iran had to take a calculated risk and open up its economy. 

On the up side, it does seem that less people are dying on a daily basis than when the epidemic started raging. This could be due to the healthcare industry being better equipped, more experienced or who knows ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> From the website https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> View attachment 635310
> 
> 
> Iran is now number 11 on the list following India, despite experiencing a second wave. Other countries rising on the list, Peru, Chile, Pakistan, Mexico
> 
> Iran hasn't conducted nearly as many tests as most nations on the top 10. However Iran is under severe sanctions while might be hindering its efforts.
> 
> One question which comes to mind is, did Iran ease the restrictions too early on ? In the west Iran is being criticized for doing so and is being used as an example that western countries should not follow. At the same time they constantly claim that the real numbers in Iran are much higher.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/18/world/middleeast/iran-coronavirus-surge.html
> 
> However what these western pundits are disregarding is that 1) The Corona numbers, even in many highly developed, western nations can be way off the mark. Why ? Tests are only 70% accurate at best and even in the US there are countless cases of people being turned away by hospitals without ever being tested. Often times these people are simply told to stay home.
> https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/03/14/620831/US-coronavirus-testing-supplies-Surgeon-General
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...rity-denied-tests-hospitalization/5163056002/
> 
> On the other hand it should be noted that Iran's economic situation in the world is quite unique. Iran's economy was already being battered by US sanctions, then simultaneously Corona hit and the oil market completely crashed.
> 
> Iran tried to acquire loans from the IMF and if that had happened, chances are that Iran would have paid people to at stay home or that Iran would have maintained its restrictions for a longer period of time.
> 
> However with the current situation and lack of funds Iran had to take a calculated risk and open up. On the up side, it does seem that less people are dying on a daily basis than when the epidemic started raging. This could be due to the healthcare industry being better equipped, more experienced or who knows ?
> 
> View attachment 635313
> View attachment 635314



The second wave is due to increased kit production and testing. That is why the death rate is not changed.

I expect Pakistan, Mexico, Peru to get ahead of us. Not that it matters.

For unknown reasons, COVID-19 is becoming less contagious and deadly. Some even think that a vaccine will not change anything in one year from now. We have very limited knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

It's literally the flu

Let the morons in the west wreck themselves over of this, puts Iran in a better position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

mangekyo said:


> IMO they have crossed the line. This is declaration of war. Imagine what US would do if we killed their top general while he was in Mexico. What is next? Do we need to wait for them to invade and bombard Tehran for us to give a proper response? By that time it would be too late and wouldn't even matter how we respond. Our only and absolutely only option is to launch BM's into all their bases, destroy every single one of them. Develop and test a nuke and put it on a modified Khorramshahr missile.


I think Iran is waiting for the right moment and remember is was before the covid-19

for me I think the Iranians should reacted immediately but I think with the reformers in charge they going to wait until the elections


----------



## Shawnee

Nice analysis of recent events

از خوبی های امید دانا اینه صاف میزنه تو راه گوز امثال مصی (معصومه) علیگدا​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Look at these crybabies. 

First the USA cries about Venezuela giving gold to Iran. This despite the fact that the US has stolen tens of billions of dollars worth of gold and cash reserves from Venezuelan accounts in the US and EU. Then when Iran sends oil in exchange for the gold, Brian Hook states "The Iranian regime is giving away the Iranian peoples wealth to Venezuela" WHAT ? Am I hearing this correctly ? Didn't the US say earlier that Venezuela gave Iran gold ? But now all of a sudden Iran is giving Venezuela free oil ? LOL These charlatans will say absolutely anything to cast a shadow on the legal trade between two sovereign nations. 

Now look at the nonsense written below. Seriously ? Doesn't the US sell and give weapons to all kinds of terrorist groups ? radicals ? fundamentalists ? Saudi Arabia which uses US bombs to bomb Yemeni civilians ? What is this hypocrisy ? It's really outlandish for anyone that has any critical thinking skills and a little bit of background knowledge. 

*@JulyBorges: "Iran violates the resolution of the UN Security Council by supporting terrorist groups in Venezuela with weapons."*




Jump to map




Shawnee said:


> Nice analysis of recent events
> 
> از خوبی های امید دانا اینه صاف میزنه تو راه گوز امثال مصی (معصومه) علیگدا​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Just to remember:

American forces hooded Turkish soldiers in northern Iraq and humiliated them in 2003:






This is how Iran did it:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

guys did you notice that US and Saudis had an amphibious joint drill in one of KSA islands?? Last week US did similar manoeuvre with UAE. sounds fishy for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> Just to remember:
> 
> American forces hooded Turkish soldiers in northern Iraq and humiliated them in 2003:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Iran did it:


Yankees wet their pants when they see us..


----------



## arashkamangir

stop spreading horseshit.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> Yankees wet their pants when they see us..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 636082
> 
> View attachment 636083
> 
> View attachment 636084


dear Armagedon if you post medical information please add the link to the study , not just post some random screenshot.
and no its right that corona-virus increase hypercoagulopaty state in body but it's well known fact ,nothing secret . and what screenshot you post don't change the fact that Corona-virus result in pneumonia and myocarditis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Massive rioting in U.S state of Minnesota, perhaps Iran should arm them like they try to arm terrorist in Iran. Their hypocrisy is never ending.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Massive rioting in U.S state of Minnesota, perhaps Iran should arm them like they try to arm terrorist in Iran. Their hypocrisy is never ending.


come on , how you are going to Arm American more than what they are armed now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> dear Armagedon if you post medical information please add the link to the study , not just post some random screenshot.
> and no its right that corona-virus increase hypercoagulopaty state in body but it's well known fact ,nothing secret . and what screenshot you post don't change the fact that Corona-virus result in pneumonia and myocarditis.


Here is the article:

*ایتالیا، تئوری توطئه سازمان بهداشت جهانی را مطرح کرد/ ارائه اطلاعات دروغ به مردم درباره کرونا*





*پزشکان ایتالیایی ادعا می‌کنند که اطلاعات سازمان بهداشت جهانی در خصوص ویروس کووید-19 دروغ است و این سازمان خیال کاهش جمعیت جهان را در سر می‌پروراند.*
به گزارش خبرنگار حوزه‌ علم،فناوری و دانش‌بنیان گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا، سازمان بهداشت جهانی همواره توصیه‌ها و دستورالعمل‌هایی را در خصوص کرونا منتشر می‌کند. یکی از آنها اجتناب بیمارستان‌ها و کادر پزشکی از انجام کالبدشکافی روی افرادی است که به دلیل کرونا جان خود را از دست داده‌اند.

با این حال پزشکان ایتالیایی بدون توجه به این دستورالعمل، افرادی را که به دلیل کرونا جان خود را از دست داده بودند، کالبدشکافی کردند. نتایج این بررسی اطلاعات جدیدی در خصوص این بیماری به ارمغان آورده است که با گفته‌های سازمان بهداشت جهانی همخوانی ندارد. حالا این پزشکان ادعا می‌کنند که این سازمان با ارائه اطلاعات اشتباه مردم جهان را گمراه کرده و هدفش از این کار کاهش جمعیت جهان است.

*ویروس یا باکتری، مسئله این است!*

بر اساس گزارش ایندیا تودی ؛ به گفته پزشکان ایتالیایی کرونا ویروس نیست و در حقیقت یک باکتری است که با آنتی‌بیوتیک درمان می‌شود. همچنین دلیل اصلی مرگ بیماران مبتلا به کرونا پنومی یا ذات‌الریه نیست بلکه ترومبوز یا لخته خون است که اکسیژن‌رسانی به اندام‌ها را مختل و در نهایت باعث مرگ بیمار می‌شوند. این پزشکان ادعا می‌کنند که برای درمان ویروس کووید-19 نیازی به ونتیلاتور یا بخش مراقبت‌های ویژه نیست.

ادعاهای اخیر در فضای مجازی سروصدای بسیاری کرده است، به همین دلیل برخی متخصصان و پزشکان دست به کار شدند تا صحت و سقم این اطلاعات را مشخص کنند. به گفته شاراد جاشی، متخصص ریه بیمارستان مکس، این ادعا که کرونا ویروس نیست و داروهای ضدالتهابی و آنتی‌بیوتیک‌ها می‌توانند آن را درمان کنند، احمقانه است. انتشار این اطلاعات غلط در فضای مجازی برای گمراه کردن مردم است.

*نقش آنتی‌بیوتیک در درمان کرونا*

سروش کومار، رئیس بیمارستان دهلی می‌گوید؛ از نظر علمی آنتی‌بیوتیک‌ها نقشی در درمان کرونا ندارند و مقاومت بدن در برابر عفونت‌های باکتریایی را بهبود می‌بخشند. مصرف آنتی‌بیوتیک در بیمارانی جوابگوست که در کنار کرونا، عفونت باکتریایی ثانویه داشته باشند.

جاشی، پزشک بیمارستان مکس نیز در این خصوص می‌گوید؛ کووید عفونت ویروسی است و آنتی‌بیوتیک‌ها تأثیری در درمان آن ندارند. بنابراین پروتکل‌های درمانی نباید براساس تحقیقات توخالی تغییر پیدا کند. مردم و کادر درمانی باید تنها به نتایج تحقیقات انجام شده توسط جوامع عملی توجه کنند.

بدین ترتیب مشخص شد که تجویز آنتی‌بیوتیک به بیماران کرونایی برای درمان کووید-19 نبوده بلکه برای درمان عفونت‌هایی استفاده شده که همزمان با کرونا در بدن فرد وجود داشته است.

*لخته خون یا عفونت ریوی؟*

پزشکان ایتالیایی ادعا می‌کنند که دلیل اصلی مرگ بیماران مبتلا به کرونا لخته خون در بدن و عدم اکسیژن‌رسانی درست به بافت‌ها و اندام‌هاست. این در حالی است که سازمان بهداشت جهانی ذات‌الریه یا عفوت ریه را دلیل اصلی مرگ در بیماران مبتلا به کووید-19 اعلام کرده است.

تحقیقات قبلی حاکی از آن است که لخته خون، انعقاد سلول‌‌های خونی یا ترومبوز به صورت معمول در بیماران مبتلا به ویروس کووید-19 دیده می‌شود. براساس نتایج مطالعات فرانسه و هلند، لخته خونی در بدن 20 تا 30 درصد از بیماران کرونایی که در وضعیت بحرانی قرار دارند، وجود دارد.

به همین دلیل سازمان بهداشت جهانی به بیمارستان‌ها و کادر پزشکی توصیه کرده که در روند درمانی افراد مشکوک به کرونا از دوز پایین هپارین استفاده کنند تا از هرگونه پیچیدگی در خصوص لخته شدن خون اجتناب شود. نرخ مرگ‌ومیر ناشی از لخته خون در بیماران کرونایی کمتر از 20 درصد است که منجر به نارسایی اندام‌های حیاتی و درنهایت مرگ می‌شود.

بنابراین این ادعا که شواهد پزشکی نشان می‌دهد لخته خون دلیل اصلی مرگ در بیماران مبتلا به کروناست و می‌توان این بیماران را با استفاده از داروی انعقاد خون درمان کرد، کاملا اشتباه است. براساس شواهد تحقیقات دیگر، نارسایی ریه دلیل اصلی مرگ‌ومیر ناشی از ویروس کرونا گزارش شده است.

*ونتیلاتور مفید یا مضر؟*

این ادعا که برای درمان بیماران مبتلا به کرونا نیازی به ونیتلاتور یا مراقبت‌های ویژه پزشکی وجود ندارد، شاید شک‌برانگیزترین اطلاعات پزشکان ایتالیایی باشد. براساس گفته‌های کادر درمانی، افراد مبتلا به کرونا که از بیماری‌های حاد تنفسی یا نارسایی اندام‌های حیاتی رنج می‎برند، معمولا با استفاده از ونتیلاتور یا مراقبت‌های ویژه پزشکی درمان شده‌اند. با این حال همه مبتلایان به کرونا به ونیتلاتور یا بستری در ICU نیاز ندارند.

انتهای پیام/4021/

https://ana.ir/fa/news-amp/10/49231...ح-کرد-ارائه-اطلاعات-دروغ-به-مردم-درباره-کرونا


----------



## Philosopher

*Qalibaf Elected as New Speaker of Iranian Parliament*

TEHRAN (FNA)- The Iranian parliament on Thursday elected Mohammad Baqer Qalibaf, the former mayor of the capital city of Tehran, as the new speaker.
Qalibaf secured 230 votes out of a total of 264 votes cast by the new legislators to become the next parliament speaker.

Fereydoon Abbasi and Mostafa Mirsalim, the other candidates, gained 17 and 12 votes, respectively after Qalibaf.

Amir-Hossein Ghazizadeh Hashemi from Mashhad constituency and Ali Nikzad from Ardebil constituency received 208 and 196 votes to be elected as first vice-speaker and second vice-speaker, respectively.

The 11th round of the Islamic Consultative Assembly (parliament) kicked off work on Wednesday in the presence of new legislators, President Hassan Rouhani, Judiciary Chief Ebrahim Rayeesi and other high-ranking officials.

Former parliament speakers, including Ali Larijani, Akbar Nateq Nouri, Gholam Ali Haddad Adel, as well as a number of ministers, vice-presidents and military officials, including Chief of Staff of the Iranian Armed Forces Major General Mohammad Hossein Baqeri, also attended the inauguration ceremony of the new parliament.

Addressing the ceremony, President Rouhani felicitated the lawmakers and the Iranian nation on the start of the 11th legislature.

“Parliament is an important symbol of democracy across the world and in Iran the parliament is the symbol of Islamic democracy and religious democracy,” he underlined.

Also in a message read by Chief of Staff of Iran's Supreme Leader Mohammad Mohammadi Golpayegani, Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei advised the parliament to correct the main lines of national economy, including unemployment, increasing production and the national currency value and decreasing inflation.

He also underlined the need for the new parliament to pay attention to the implementation of economy of resistance plan.

The 11th parliamentary elections and the midterm elections for the Assembly of Experts – a body whose members designate the country’s Leader – were held simultaneously on February 21.

The lawmakers are elected for a 4-year term, with no limitation for the incumbent or former parliamentarians to run again.

Final results of the 11th parliamentary elections in Iran showed that the Principlist camp's 30 member list of candidates, named 'Unity of the Revolutionary Forces Coalition' also known as 'The Glorious Iran', earned a crushing victory over their reformist, moderate and independent rivals in Tehran province.

Qalibaf was on the top of the list of most-voted candidates in the capital with 1,265,287 votes.


https://en.farsnews.ir/newstext.aspx?nn=13990308000273

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

@AgNoStiC MuSliM
Where were you when other members where making religious statements? 



Why once you guys hear something opposing your ideas you'd silent it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> Here is the article:
> 
> *ایتالیا، تئوری توطئه سازمان بهداشت جهانی را مطرح کرد/ ارائه اطلاعات دروغ به مردم درباره کرونا*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *پزشکان ایتالیایی ادعا می‌کنند که اطلاعات سازمان بهداشت جهانی در خصوص ویروس کووید-19 دروغ است و این سازمان خیال کاهش جمعیت جهان را در سر می‌پروراند.*
> به گزارش خبرنگار حوزه‌ علم،فناوری و دانش‌بنیان گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری آنا، سازمان بهداشت جهانی همواره توصیه‌ها و دستورالعمل‌هایی را در خصوص کرونا منتشر می‌کند. یکی از آنها اجتناب بیمارستان‌ها و کادر پزشکی از انجام کالبدشکافی روی افرادی است که به دلیل کرونا جان خود را از دست داده‌اند.
> 
> با این حال پزشکان ایتالیایی بدون توجه به این دستورالعمل، افرادی را که به دلیل کرونا جان خود را از دست داده بودند، کالبدشکافی کردند. نتایج این بررسی اطلاعات جدیدی در خصوص این بیماری به ارمغان آورده است که با گفته‌های سازمان بهداشت جهانی همخوانی ندارد. حالا این پزشکان ادعا می‌کنند که این سازمان با ارائه اطلاعات اشتباه مردم جهان را گمراه کرده و هدفش از این کار کاهش جمعیت جهان است.
> 
> *ویروس یا باکتری، مسئله این است!*
> 
> بر اساس گزارش ایندیا تودی ؛ به گفته پزشکان ایتالیایی کرونا ویروس نیست و در حقیقت یک باکتری است که با آنتی‌بیوتیک درمان می‌شود. همچنین دلیل اصلی مرگ بیماران مبتلا به کرونا پنومی یا ذات‌الریه نیست بلکه ترومبوز یا لخته خون است که اکسیژن‌رسانی به اندام‌ها را مختل و در نهایت باعث مرگ بیمار می‌شوند. این پزشکان ادعا می‌کنند که برای درمان ویروس کووید-19 نیازی به ونتیلاتور یا بخش مراقبت‌های ویژه نیست.
> 
> ادعاهای اخیر در فضای مجازی سروصدای بسیاری کرده است، به همین دلیل برخی متخصصان و پزشکان دست به کار شدند تا صحت و سقم این اطلاعات را مشخص کنند. به گفته شاراد جاشی، متخصص ریه بیمارستان مکس، این ادعا که کرونا ویروس نیست و داروهای ضدالتهابی و آنتی‌بیوتیک‌ها می‌توانند آن را درمان کنند، احمقانه است. انتشار این اطلاعات غلط در فضای مجازی برای گمراه کردن مردم است.
> 
> *نقش آنتی‌بیوتیک در درمان کرونا*
> 
> سروش کومار، رئیس بیمارستان دهلی می‌گوید؛ از نظر علمی آنتی‌بیوتیک‌ها نقشی در درمان کرونا ندارند و مقاومت بدن در برابر عفونت‌های باکتریایی را بهبود می‌بخشند. مصرف آنتی‌بیوتیک در بیمارانی جوابگوست که در کنار کرونا، عفونت باکتریایی ثانویه داشته باشند.
> 
> جاشی، پزشک بیمارستان مکس نیز در این خصوص می‌گوید؛ کووید عفونت ویروسی است و آنتی‌بیوتیک‌ها تأثیری در درمان آن ندارند. بنابراین پروتکل‌های درمانی نباید براساس تحقیقات توخالی تغییر پیدا کند. مردم و کادر درمانی باید تنها به نتایج تحقیقات انجام شده توسط جوامع عملی توجه کنند.
> 
> بدین ترتیب مشخص شد که تجویز آنتی‌بیوتیک به بیماران کرونایی برای درمان کووید-19 نبوده بلکه برای درمان عفونت‌هایی استفاده شده که همزمان با کرونا در بدن فرد وجود داشته است.
> 
> *لخته خون یا عفونت ریوی؟*
> 
> پزشکان ایتالیایی ادعا می‌کنند که دلیل اصلی مرگ بیماران مبتلا به کرونا لخته خون در بدن و عدم اکسیژن‌رسانی درست به بافت‌ها و اندام‌هاست. این در حالی است که سازمان بهداشت جهانی ذات‌الریه یا عفوت ریه را دلیل اصلی مرگ در بیماران مبتلا به کووید-19 اعلام کرده است.
> 
> تحقیقات قبلی حاکی از آن است که لخته خون، انعقاد سلول‌‌های خونی یا ترومبوز به صورت معمول در بیماران مبتلا به ویروس کووید-19 دیده می‌شود. براساس نتایج مطالعات فرانسه و هلند، لخته خونی در بدن 20 تا 30 درصد از بیماران کرونایی که در وضعیت بحرانی قرار دارند، وجود دارد.
> 
> به همین دلیل سازمان بهداشت جهانی به بیمارستان‌ها و کادر پزشکی توصیه کرده که در روند درمانی افراد مشکوک به کرونا از دوز پایین هپارین استفاده کنند تا از هرگونه پیچیدگی در خصوص لخته شدن خون اجتناب شود. نرخ مرگ‌ومیر ناشی از لخته خون در بیماران کرونایی کمتر از 20 درصد است که منجر به نارسایی اندام‌های حیاتی و درنهایت مرگ می‌شود.
> 
> بنابراین این ادعا که شواهد پزشکی نشان می‌دهد لخته خون دلیل اصلی مرگ در بیماران مبتلا به کروناست و می‌توان این بیماران را با استفاده از داروی انعقاد خون درمان کرد، کاملا اشتباه است. براساس شواهد تحقیقات دیگر، نارسایی ریه دلیل اصلی مرگ‌ومیر ناشی از ویروس کرونا گزارش شده است.
> 
> *ونتیلاتور مفید یا مضر؟*
> 
> این ادعا که برای درمان بیماران مبتلا به کرونا نیازی به ونیتلاتور یا مراقبت‌های ویژه پزشکی وجود ندارد، شاید شک‌برانگیزترین اطلاعات پزشکان ایتالیایی باشد. براساس گفته‌های کادر درمانی، افراد مبتلا به کرونا که از بیماری‌های حاد تنفسی یا نارسایی اندام‌های حیاتی رنج می‎برند، معمولا با استفاده از ونتیلاتور یا مراقبت‌های ویژه پزشکی درمان شده‌اند. با این حال همه مبتلایان به کرونا به ونیتلاتور یا بستری در ICU نیاز ندارند.
> 
> انتهای پیام/4021/
> 
> https://ana.ir/fa/news-amp/10/492316/ایتالیا-تئوری-توطئه-سازمان-بهداشت-جهانی-را-مطرح-کرد-ارائه-اطلاعات-دروغ-به-مردم-درباره-کرونا


well please post all of the articles about medicine or at least put a link there . as you see , when you put all of the article it shows all of those claims in peces of the article that were previously posted here were of dobious value and as those Italian so called Doctors claimed SARS-CoV-2 is a bacteria not virus then I had to doubt about they not being drunk while writing the article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> well please post all of the articles about medicine or at least put a link there . as you see , when you put all of the article it shows all of those claims in peces of the article that were previously posted here were of dobious value and as those Italian so called Doctors claimed SARS-CoV-2 is a bacteria not virus then I had to doubt about they not being drunk while writing the article


I put that Italian article to show stupidity of Europeans.

American doomsday: 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Pakistan: 7 soldiers martyred in Balochistan by BLA terrorist *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Aramagedon said:


> I put that Italian article to show stupidity of Europeans.
> 
> American doomsday:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


A police state primed for civil war.....Divisions in the US have never been so deep and so widespread.. and most of the credit goes to the Orange baboon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Hello to you all brothers. I had been away for a long time now. 

@BHarwana Hey bro, long time it has been. @Big Tank Miss you the most. How you doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BHarwana

mohammad45 said:


> Hello to you all brothers. I had been away for a long time now.
> 
> @BHarwana Hey bro, long time it has been. @Big Tank Miss you the most. How you doing?


Hello old friend back after a long time. How are you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samparis75

Dear Friends,

Can anyone advise me a good book about Iranian and Persian Architecture since the Achaemenids era ? Available on Amazon, I live in France. 

Thx !


----------



## Muhammed45

BHarwana said:


> Hello old friend back after a long time. How are you.


THanks bro, im fine. Congrats on maikgn it, youre going to be one of the best moderators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

mohammad45 said:


> THanks bro, im fine. Congrats on maikgn it, youre going to be one of the best moderators.


Thank bro, hope you will be regular here now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

mohammad45 said:


> Hello to you all brothers. I had been away for a long time now.
> 
> @BHarwana Hey bro, long time it has been. @Big Tank Miss you the most. How you doing?


welcome back bro
happy to see u here again and knowing you are good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bsruzm

*An Iranian lawmaker says Syria owes Tehran massive monetary debt *


----------



## Mithridates

bsruzm said:


> *An Iranian lawmaker says Syria owes Tehran massive monetary debt *


not just him many people said and that is true. the drones, munitions, infrastructures... they cost us. i pity those who will not get their money back. thousands of ATGM, pickups, billions of payment moneys... with Assad in power the money can't go back to the people of those countries which we know who they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

Mithridates said:


> not just him many people said and that is true. the drones, munitions, infrastructures... they cost us. i pity those who will not get their money back. thousands of ATGM, pickups, billions of payment moneys... with Assad in power the money can't go back to the people of those countries which we know who they are.


What can be said? You have your own KSA to milk, I really laugh Arabic nationalism on PDF lol
Don't pity, keep following


----------



## QWECXZ

bsruzm said:


> What can be said? You have your own KSA to milk, I really laugh Arabic nationalism on PDF lol
> Don't pity, keep following


KSA is a special case. Only Trump and KSA can pull off a "that's peanuts for you" deal


----------



## Big Tank

mohammad45 said:


> Hello to you all brothers. I had been away for a long time now.
> 
> @BHarwana Hey bro, long time it has been. @Big Tank Miss you the most. How you doing?



Hey brother. Long time!!

Where have you been?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

huttps://www.cnn.com/us/live-news/george-floyd-protest-updates-05-28-20







Of course, Trump’s term could not be finished without a widespread racial protest.

“Look, there is riot everywhere in Iran. Their economy is going down.” Trump talking about Iran 6 months ago before Corona crash the world economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I doubt if Syria will be paying Iran or Russia back any funds directly. However in my opinion the money spent in Syria, Iraq, Yemen, are great investments for Iran. 

Just as an example, if Iran had not intervened in Iraq, Syria, groups like ISIS, Al Qaeda, would have established a base from which they could have orchestrated more daring and sophisticated attacks on Iran itself. 

It was better for Iran to launch attacks on such groups pre-emptively and through allies and proxies, rather than to sit back and allow those countries to become more destabilized than they are today. 

How did Iran get good value for its investments ? Well in Yemen, Saudi Arabia has the third largest military budget on earth. Despite this, today the Houthis control 90% of the population and now with Hadi at odds with the southern separatists, what territory do the Saudi's control ? some desert area in the east, shared with Al Qaeda ? 

Whether they want to accept it or not, the Saudi's have lost. Iran hasn't really given the Houthi's anything except for some older weapons, hand me downs, from its stockpile. With those second rate weapons, the Houthis have managed to humiliate the Saudis and with the Aramco attacks, destroy billions of dollars worth of Saudi crude with a few cheaply made plastic drones. 

In Syria, Assad has survived despite all odds. 80-90% of the population is under Syrian government control. Al Qaeda and Turkish proxies have been relegated to the border areas. Of course the Syrian government still has alot of territory to regain, but that will come in time as opportunities present themselves. At the same time the people in Syria are living free from terrorist groups like Al Qaeda. 

In Iraq, without Iran's intervention, ISIS would have most likely taken Baghdad and killed thousands more. The US provided air support but without Iranian trained militias on the ground, well... we all saw how reliable US trained troops were. Even with the best weapons, with Abrams tanks, they ran away from a bunch of bandits with Toyota trucks. 

At the end of the day Iran's enemies always want to blame Iran for all the instability in the middle east. However Iran only reacts to occurrences. Iran does not initiate them. In Libya, Iran never intervened but look at the country now. Once the most prosperous nation in Africa is now a war torn nation filled with foreign insurgents, terrorists, warlords and weapons flooding in from all sides. 

The truth is that Iran didn't start the wars that took place in Syria in the exact same way that Iran didn't start the war in Libya. The Americans, CIA along with countries like France, UK (the usual suspects) and their regional vassals like Saudi, UAE, Turkey, Jordan began pumping arming and training insurgents and then opening their borders, allowing terrorist groups to attack Syria for example. The Syrian government asked Iran for help and Iran answered the call. 

Iraq same thing, the Iraqi government asked Iran for help and Iran chose to help, not only for Iraq's security, but its own. In Yemen, when the Saudi's Yemeni proxies lost, they began bombing the country and purposely targeting civilians. The Yemeni government, recognized or not, the government which controls 90% of the population, whose citiex are being bombed, civilians targeted, asked Iran for help and Iran is helping however it can. 



bsruzm said:


> *An Iranian lawmaker says Syria owes Tehran massive monetary debt *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

US SLV explodes before the lunch. When you get a train of shit out of luck in one week from Venezuela tankers to riots and now this.

Iran was not involved in the catastrophic SLV accident. I wish Trump best wishes and good luck figuring out what happened.








I wonder if Noor 1 satellite will provide us an aerial picture of the site of explosion?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

Bro can u give me some reference on relation between saudi govt and israel in military, education, culture, regional affairs.
Just tile and links of infos..as much as u can.


----------



## sha ah

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2020/05/27/626214/South-Korea-Iran-oil-money-coronavirus-US-sanctions

If all the various nations who were doing business with Iran had several months to wrap up any outstanding business before the latest US sanctions set in, then why is South Korea holding onto $7 billion ? What should Iran do to solve this issue ? One option would be to take South Korea to international court.

Another option would be for Iran to take South Korea's offer of using the funds to purchase humanitarian goods from South Korea. Realistically though what kind of humanitarian goods could Iran acquire ? Rice ? Textiles ? Medicine ? Iran is relatively self sufficient in food production and most industries but a staple like rice, flour, etc could still be useful. Medicine is also a good option ? For whatever reason this option doesn't seem to be materializing.

A drastic option would be for Iran to seize a South Korean ship in the Strait of Hormuz. At the same time that could lead to alot of unwanted publicity and it could help push the US-Zionist narrative of Iran being a reactionary, aggressive nation that must be contained.

Such a move could also lead to more US and allied patrols in the Persian Gulf. Another thing to keep in mind is that South Korea is not the only country that owes Iran an outstanding debt and for Iran to capture multiple ships from multiple nations, could lead a massive build up of animosity and again more naval patrols in the region, which could in the worst case scenario escalate into a full scale war.


* South Korea ‘stonewalling’ Iran attempt to use oil money *
Wednesday, 27 May 2020 10:42 AM *[ Last Update: Friday, 29 May 2020 7:12 AM ]*




Some $7 billion of Iranian oil money is reportedly held in two Korean bank accounts.
*South Korea is holding the largest sum of Iran’s oil money frozen under US pressure and yet it is reportedly stonewalling attempts to repatriate it at a time when the Islamic Republic badly needs the billions of dollars to put its economy in order and fight a new coronavirus outbreak.*

South Korea was the biggest client of Iranian gas condensate with 300,000 barrels per day (bpd) on top of 100,000 bpd of crude oil, but the country stopped the imports even before US sanctions on Iran’s oil industry went into effect in November 2018.

There are no official figures on the amount of the money being held, but some sources have put it in the range of $7 billion, Iran’s Etemad daily newspaper reported on Wednesday.

Last December, Seoul-based Chosun Ilbo newspaper cited officials as saying that Iran’s Foreign Ministry had called in the South Korean ambassador to demand payment of 7 trillion won ($6 billion) for oil it sold to the Asian country.

According to the paper, Tehran expressed “strong regret” over Seoul’s failure to complete the payment, which has been deposited at two South Korean banks without being transferred to Iran’s central bank for years. It added that other Iranian authorities including the central bank also complained.

A South Korean Foreign Ministry official said at the time the Iranian side had expressed its position that it hoped for the humanitarian trade to be resumed. South Korea, the official said, was in talks with Iran and the US frequently so that the shipments of humanitarian goods like medical supplies could be resumed using the won-based transaction system.

South Korea sent a delegation to Tehran last November and explained that the country would cooperate with the US to successfully complete transfer of the payment, it added.

Last month, state news agency Yonhap said South Korea had won US approval for the resumption of humanitarian exports to Iran under a special license program, with shipments likely to begin the following month.




South Korea wins US approval for humanitarian trade with Iran: Report
Iran has censured South Korea’s adherence to the US sanctions when it comes to humanitarianism.
The report said Seoul had gained the General License No. 8 from the US government -- a mechanism to authorize certain humanitarian transactions with Iran even if they involve Iran's central bank subject to US sanctions.

Apart from the license program, South Korea was pushing for the Korean Humanitarian Trade Arrangement (KHTA), which uses an Iranian bank free from US sanctions -- such as the Middle East Bank -- to facilitate humanitarian transactions with the Islamic Republic, it said.

The country was also exploring ways to use the Swiss Humanitarian Trade Arrangement, a payment method designed to facilitate European companies' sales of food and medicine to Iran, to carry out its transactions with Iran.

But to export medicine, Yonhap cited the strings attached, stating that medical equipment and other humanitarian products, companies and related financial institutions should undertake "enhanced due diligence" to ensure the exports would go to Iranians in need rather than being diverted by the Tehran government.

Yonhap said last week the United States "positively" viewed South Korea's push to forge a payment mechanism to conduct humanitarian trade with Iran without fears of violating US sanctions on Tehran.

However, Etemad was downbeat. “Despite the promising news, Seoul is still stonewalling the way for Iran to collect the debt,” the paper said.

“According to several informed sources familiar with negotiations between Iran and South Korea, Iran has announced that in order to facilitate the work, it intends to use the financial resources available in South Korea to buy agricultural items as well as medicine – goods which the US Treasury has cleared for sale,” it said.

However, “South Korea has tied Iran’s hands in choosing how to collect the debt for at least three year, most recently claiming that Iran can use the funds only to buy Korean-made goods for fighting the coronavirus,” the paper added, citing an informed source.

The South Korean proposal, Etemad said, comes while Iran is now fully stocked up on these items and is even exporting medical goods used in fighting the coronavirus.

“According to an informed Iranian source, currently there is need for medicines to fight special diseases, but South Korea has not agreed to use the blockaded funds to supply them,” it added.

Last month, Iran’s Health Ministry said South Korea had rejected a SWIFT payment request by Tehran for purchase of coronavirus testing kits over the US sanctions.




South Korea blocks test kits for Iran on Saudi-funded TV's request

Iran says South Korea has rejected a SWIFT payment request by Tehran for purchase of coronavirus testing kits over the US sanctions.
Ministry spokesman Kianoush Jahanpour released a document that showed a Saudi-funded TV had asked a Korean bank to reject the request.

"As a result, the Korean bank rejected Iran's request and the kits were not delivered to Iran," he said.

According to the document, London-based Iran International television channel falsely claimed that the SWIFT request had been made by a software company which sought to export non-medical goods to Iran.

Jahanpour released a second document which shows South Korea's Mico BioMed, which develops and sells medical kits, had in fact presented the SWIFT request to the bank. 

"The SWIFT request related [to Iran's purchase of test kits] has been rejected by the Korean bank under the pretext of sanctions," he said.

"This shows claims of medicine and medical equipment not being subject to sanctions are lies. The bank has officially stated that the purchase is not possible due to the sanctions," Jahanpour added.

Under the US pressure, billions of dollars of Iran’s oil money and other funds are held up in several countries.

The assets held in foreign banks have been subject to a witch hunt by the Americans who have used Washington’s animosity toward the Islamic Republic to easily win lawsuits against the country in US courts.

Iran has denounced the practice as “highway robbery” and hauled the United States before the International Court of Justice (ICJ) at The Hague.

According to S&P Global Platts, rather than compelling the Trump administration to relax its oil sanctions regime, the global coronavirus pandemic and oil price crash is motivating an even more aggressive US oil sanctions policy, particularly in stopping petroleum flows out of Venezuela and Iran.

South Korea was among Iran’s major trade partners before falling in line with US guidelines after Washington withdrew from an international nuclear deal with Tehran in 2015 and imposed unilateral sanctions on the Islamic Republic.

Iran was South Korea's third biggest export market in the Middle East and companies such as Samsung and LG Electronics were among popular brands for TV sets, air conditioners, telecommunications equipment and washing machines.

Last month, South Korea’s Industrial Bank of Korea (IBK) said it had submitted to the US demand to pay $86 million in fine for processing Iranian transactions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Big Tank said:


> Hey brother. Long time!!
> 
> Where have you been?


Busy with life . I spent a short time overseas, but now im home and nothing is better than that. Currently im working for a company, engineering stuff. How about you, how is your health?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Big Tank

mohammad45 said:


> Busy with life . I spent a short time overseas, but now im home and nothing is better than that. Currently im working for a company, engineering stuff. How about you, how is your health?




Glad to hear! May Allah blees you with more. 

I'm good alhamdulillah and everything is great. Was missing your presence in Pakistani topics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Big Tank said:


> I'm good alhamdulillah and everything is great.


Thanks to Allah swt. And im thankful to this very Pakistani forum for this space provided to state and share my thoughts with you bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

A few cliche words from US and EU about Iran:

- We will *continue to work with our allies and partners *to ensure Iran will not acquire sensitive nuclear technology.

- We want to *send Iran a clear message* that blah blah blah will not be tolerated.

- All the options are on the table

They have to be more creative or it will sound boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Aramagedon said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Let them go to shit, they can descend into chaos for all I care lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266814062698135552
FBI agent and Yale graduate thinks that Russia is behind the US protests.

حالا اگه امریکا هم یه معصومه علیگدا داشت تو تویتر به گیس کشی میفتادن.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

The US is burning while Coronavirus ravages them at the same time

Meanwhile Iran is now number 12 on the Covid-19 list after Peru. So far 6 million cases have been confirmed worldwide

Keep in mind, after failing to acquire international loans for relief, Iran really had no choice but to open up its industry earlier than many other nations still in lockdown.

This explains why we've seen a second wave, albeit smaller than the first, surging in Iran.

I suspect that as various nations open up their businesses and industry, we will continue to see second waves all across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Does anyone know if it's allowed to fly camera drones in Iran if you are very far away from the city and any kind of military/police facilities? An official site that explains drone law would be very helpful. One site I read mentions that drones that weigh less than 300grams are allowed, but its not an official site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267355236991041537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267357023114420224

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The US is burning as people continue to protest


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266928397638348803

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267115996797636611

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266990799604125703

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267220838748749827

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267522657727254528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267651983843999746

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267539434767093761


----------



## Aramagedon

Barbarian people:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

whaaaat?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268080955195097089


----------



## ashool

mangekyo said:


> Does anyone know if it's allowed to fly camera drones in Iran if you are very far away from the city and any kind of military/police facilities? An official site that explains drone law would be very helpful. One site I read mentions that drones that weigh less than 300grams are allowed, but its not an official site.


u must have permission


----------



## Mithridates

mangekyo said:


> Does anyone know if it's allowed to fly camera drones in Iran if you are very far away from the city and any kind of military/police facilities? An official site that explains drone law would be very helpful. One site I read mentions that drones that weigh less than 300grams are allowed, but its not an official site.


bro I exactly do not know but I heads somethings like you should get permissions from interior ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

skyshadow said:


> whaaaat?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268080955195097089



It's fake.


----------



## mangekyo

ashool said:


> u must have permission


from where can you get the permission?



Mithridates said:


> bro I exactly do not know but I heads somethings like you should get permissions from interior ministry.


It sounds like a complicated process that might take a while. I will probably have to prove I'm not a spy or something lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Covid-19 situation in Iran isn't looking too good. There are now 3000+ infections a day, although not nearly as many people are dying daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> The Covid-19 situation in Iran isn't looking too good. There are now 3000+ infections a day, although not nearly as many people are dying daily.
> 
> View attachment 638180
> View attachment 638181


Was there a lock down from April 3 to May 3?


----------



## hussainb72

sha ah said:


> The Covid-19 situation in Iran isn't looking too good. There are now 3000+ infections a day, although not nearly as many people are dying daily.
> 
> View attachment 638180
> View attachment 638181



Unfortunately the 2nd wave started after Rouhani decided that people should return to work. Iran was almost over with the corona virus with the daily cases getting just below 800, but the wrong decision made by Rouhani caused a 2nd wave.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

hussainb72 said:


> Unfortunately the 2nd wave started after Rouhani decided that people should return to work. Iran was almost over with the corona virus with the daily cases getting just below 800, but the wrong decision made by Rouhani caused a 2nd wave.


Rouhani idiot screwed everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Realistically the government wanted to keep the nation locked down for longer but with the sanctions and crippled oil market they had no choice but to re-open prematurely. The Iranian gov tried to acquire a loan from the IMF so that they could pay people to stay home and buy vital medicine, equipment, etc but in the end the US blocked it. 



Oldman1 said:


> Was there a lock down from April 3 to May 3?



Here is a video exposing Turkey's involvement with Al Qaeda in Libya 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267151957661224961
They had no choice. People can't stay home without revenue. Iran has a workforce of 27 MILLION people. Where was the money going to come from ? First the sanctions and now Corona and the oil price crashed at the same time. Iran tried to get a loan from the IMF but again the US intervened. 

It's Iran's foreign policy which is really a mess. Think about it, China is America's biggest adversary and yet they trade with the US. The US is highly dependent on them. The US owes them billions. Iran on the other hand, with the "death to America" rubbish has made itself a target and the boogeyman the US is looking for. 

From the start Khomeini should have put a quick end to the hostage crisis and prevented people from yelling and chanting "death to America" Look at Turkey and the Saudis. They directly support Al Qaeda and they're getting away with it. Image is everything. 



Aramagedon said:


> Rouhani idiot screwed everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Stryker1982 said:


> It's fake.


i know i'm laughing as he seriously posted that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Overally Iran did much great against Coronavirus, but Rouhani government decision to return people at works, jobs, education, etc was a bit soon. Europe is almost doing the same but they needed to have more patience.


sha ah said:


> Realistically the government wanted to keep the nation locked down for longer but with the sanctions and crippled oil market they had no choice but to re-open prematurely. The Iranian gov tried to acquire a loan from the IMF so that they could pay people to stay home and buy vital medicine, equipment, etc but in the end the US blocked it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video exposing Turkey's involvement with Al Qaeda in Libya
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267151957661224961
> They had no choice. People can't stay home without revenue. Iran has a workforce of 27 MILLION people. Where was the money going to come from ? First the sanctions and now Corona and the oil price crashed at the same time. Iran tried to get a loan from the IMF but again the US intervened.
> 
> It's Iran's foreign policy which is really a mess. Think about it, China is America's biggest adversary and yet they trade with the US. The US is highly dependent on them. The US owes them billions. Iran on the other hand, with the "death to America" rubbish has made itself a target and the boogeyman the US is looking for.
> 
> From the start Khomeini should have put a quick end to the hostage crisis and prevented people from yelling and chanting "death to America" Look at Turkey and the Saudis. They directly support Al Qaeda and they're getting away with it. Image is everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussainb72

sha ah said:


> Realistically the government wanted to keep the nation locked down for longer but with the sanctions and crippled oil market they had no choice but to re-open prematurely. The Iranian gov tried to acquire a loan from the IMF so that they could pay people to stay home and buy vital medicine, equipment, etc but in the end the US blocked it.


Tbh with you, that's not the case. The government couldve actually had more than enough money to pay everyone if Rouhani and his people could stop stealing Iran's money. How can a president say we have monetary problem as we suddenly lost 5 billion dollars, so because of that, we need to take a loan from another country to fight the corona.
That makes no sense, where did the 5 billion dollars go? They cant just disappear. Its probably distributed between Rouhani, his family members and close friends and all have been sent to their european bank accounts.


----------



## sha ah

hussainb72 said:


> Tbh with you, that's not the case. The government couldve actually had more than enough money to pay everyone if Rouhani and his people could stop stealing Iran's money. How can a president say we have monetary problem as we suddenly lost 5 billion dollars, so because of that, we need to take a loan from another country to fight the corona.
> That makes no sense, where did the 5 billion dollars go? They cant just disappear. Its probably distributed between Rouhani, his family members and close friends and all have been sent to their european bank accounts.



First of all the US sanctions are causing Iran's economy to shrink. Iran was supposed to grow in 2021 but most likely 2022. That was with everything remaining stable, including oil prices at $50-$60 dollars a barrel. 

Now, the price of oil collapsed and Corona has hit the world hard. Many of the worlds most prominent economies are shrinking for the next 1 or 2 years at the very least. Iran is not the only country suffering under Corona. 

Another month of nation wide quarantines would have been ideal but with the economic situation it is simply not possible. Much of this is happening because of the carelessness of individual Iranians. I've seen the video footage of fruit sellers and business owners not abiding by the rules and breathing on their customers. Meanwhile you have many businesses simply NOT abiding by the 1-2 meter distance rule. 

Many countries are suffering under Corona and in many cases the second wave is inevitable and unavoidable. Realistically even if Iran cut off funding to let's say Hezbollah, it wouldn't make a difference. 

Iran's population stands at 80 million, the workforce 27 million. Hezbollah is a paramilitary organization made up of 20,000 men. In Syria and Iraq, if Iran had not intervened, Al Qaeda would be constantly launching attacks inside Iran itself and now Iran and it's allies would have to be digging themselves out of a deep pit. 

Anyways, things are not looking good in Iran as Covid-19 infections have hit a new peak of 3574. 
On the bright side there are not nearly as many deaths, only 59 on the same day
All the new equipment and prior experience that medical staff have attained must be making a difference
We should also consider the fact that Iran is probably testing more people than ever before













Looking at the United States they're almost at 2 MILLION total cases 
with daily new cases at 20,000 and deaths at 1000 daily

India, 226,000 total cases, 10,000 new cases daily, 200-300 deaths daily

Spain, 287,000 total cases, only 300 new cases and ZERO deaths now for several days straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> First of all the US sanctions are causing Iran's economy to shrink. Iran was supposed to grow in 2021 but most likely 2022. That was with everything remaining stable, including oil prices at $50-$60 dollars a barrel.
> 
> Now, the price of oil collapsed and Corona has hit the world hard. Many of the worlds most prominent economies are shrinking for the next 1 or 2 years at the very least. Iran is not the only country suffering under Corona.
> 
> Another month of nation wide quarantines would have been ideal but with the economic situation it is simply not possible. Much of this is happening because of the carelessness of individual Iranians. I've seen the video footage of fruit sellers and business owners not abiding by the rules and breathing on their customers. Meanwhile you have many businesses simply NOT abiding by the 1-2 meter distance rule.
> 
> Many countries are suffering under Corona and in many cases the second wave is inevitable and unavoidable. Realistically even if Iran cut off funding to let's say Hezbollah, it wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> Iran's population stands at 80 million, the workforce 27 million. Hezbollah is a paramilitary organization made up of 20,000 men. In Syria and Iraq, if Iran had not intervened, Al Qaeda would be constantly launching attacks inside Iran itself and now Iran and it's allies would have to be digging themselves out of a deep pit.
> 
> Anyways, things are not looking good in Iran as Covid-19 infections have hit a new peak of 3574.
> On the bright side there are not nearly as many deaths, only 59 on the same day
> All the new equipment and prior experience that medical staff have attained must be making a difference
> We should also consider the fact that Iran is probably testing more people than ever before
> 
> View attachment 638538
> View attachment 638539
> View attachment 638540
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the United States they're almost at 2 MILLION total cases
> with daily new cases at 20,000 and deaths at 1000 daily
> 
> India, 226,000 total cases, 10,000 new cases daily, 200-300 deaths daily
> 
> Spain, 287,000 total cases, only 300 new cases and ZERO deaths now for several days straight.
> 
> View attachment 638541
> View attachment 638545
> View attachment 638546
> 
> View attachment 638547
> View attachment 638548
> View attachment 638549
> 
> View attachment 638550
> View attachment 638551
> View attachment 638552



The reason for higher numbers is significant increase in testing. They just finished the mass production phase of the kit. The death rate curve is acceptable.
.........


----------



## sha ah

Shawnee said:


> The reason for higher numbers is significant increase in testing. They just finished the mass production phase of the kit. The death rate curve is acceptable.
> .........



According to reports, Israeli jets fly through northern Lebanon and launch strikes in Syria tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268621635965329408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268624414339297280*Syrian air defense responding to an aerial attack on area near Masyaf, in Hama countryside*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268614553971175424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268623241322483712
To prevent such strikes, Iran would have to give Hezbollah air defense systems, even MANPADS. In the current economic climate though I'm not sure if Iran would be willing to do so. 

Looking at the big picture, it seems as if these strikes only have a minimal impact on Iran's operations in Syria. During the last few years, Iran's contributions in Iraq and Syria have helped defeat ISIS and Al Qaeda militants and as we speak the SAA controls every major city and 90% of the population. In Yemen, with Iran's help, the Houthi's control most major cities and something like 85% of the population.


----------



## hussainb72

sha ah said:


> First of all the US sanctions are causing Iran's economy to shrink. Iran was supposed to grow in 2021 but most likely 2022. That was with everything remaining stable, including oil prices at $50-$60 dollars a barrel.
> 
> Now, the price of oil collapsed and Corona has hit the world hard. Many of the worlds most prominent economies are shrinking for the next 1 or 2 years at the very least. Iran is not the only country suffering under Corona.
> 
> Another month of nation wide quarantines would have been ideal but with the economic situation it is simply not possible. Much of this is happening because of the carelessness of individual Iranians. I've seen the video footage of fruit sellers and business owners not abiding by the rules and breathing on their customers. Meanwhile you have many businesses simply NOT abiding by the 1-2 meter distance rule.
> 
> Many countries are suffering under Corona and in many cases the second wave is inevitable and unavoidable. Realistically even if Iran cut off funding to let's say Hezbollah, it wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> Iran's population stands at 80 million, the workforce 27 million. Hezbollah is a paramilitary organization made up of 20,000 men. In Syria and Iraq, if Iran had not intervened, Al Qaeda would be constantly launching attacks inside Iran itself and now Iran and it's allies would have to be digging themselves out of a deep pit.
> 
> Anyways, things are not looking good in Iran as Covid-19 infections have hit a new peak of 3574.
> On the bright side there are not nearly as many deaths, only 59 on the same day
> All the new equipment and prior experience that medical staff have attained must be making a difference
> We should also consider the fact that Iran is probably testing more people than ever before
> 
> View attachment 638538
> View attachment 638539
> View attachment 638540
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the United States they're almost at 2 MILLION total cases
> with daily new cases at 20,000 and deaths at 1000 daily
> 
> India, 226,000 total cases, 10,000 new cases daily, 200-300 deaths daily
> 
> Spain, 287,000 total cases, only 300 new cases and ZERO deaths now for several days straight.
> 
> View attachment 638541
> View attachment 638545
> View attachment 638546
> 
> View attachment 638547
> View attachment 638548
> View attachment 638549
> 
> View attachment 638550
> View attachment 638551
> View attachment 638552



Well yes its completely true that both sanctions and the corona outbreak have really made it harder. But I still believe that there has been a high rate of corruption in iran, which has affected iran in many ways. Also I dont see why iran really had to go through the JCPOA. It didnt help iran in anyway, but instead affected the iranian nuclear program. The supreme leader clearly said that Iran shouldn't negotiate or trust the west, but there are some people who dont agree with him. Look at what happened to Libya after they negotiated. They lost everything.
If there was a proper management in the past couple years, iran would've been one of the best countries in the middle east. Sanctions might have an effect on the iranian economy, but the recent oil shipments to Venezuela showed that they can be ineffective if everyone is serious about what they are doing. Iran has already been trading with some countries even with the sanctions in place. If it manages to set a proper trading system with some countries and use another currency instead of the dollar, it can make the sanctions ineffective.
And also being independent can really save iran, and it actually has done that. Iran can produce alot of its stuff locally, so sanctions dont matter as long as the government supports these local businesses. The government should stop the illegal importing of goods, stop importing products that are already made in iran, and try focusing on the economy itself and eliminate corruption. It doesnt make any sense for the president to say 5 billion dollars just disappeared. It went somewhere, probably taken by Rouhani and those close to him. There are alot of corrupt people getting huge salaries, while ordinary people are suffering. The iranian space program hasn't advanced for a while, the iranian automobile industry is almost a joke right now, but Rouhani isnt even considering such stuff.
Anyway nothing can be done for the time being and we need to just wait until the next elections and the iranian people must choose a proper president for the next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

We now know that Iran never should have negotiated with the US since Trump ended up winning the elections and destroying the nuclear deal. However there was no way of knowing that when the deal was being negotiated. The people of Iran were clamoring for a deal and a deal is what they got. Didn't you see how people were celebrating after the deal was signed ? But now they've learned their lesson.

The deal with Venezuela is only worth $40 million. The fact of the matter is that when most countries / companies have to choose between trading with the US or Iran, they automatically choose the United States. Other than regional countries or Iran's immediate neighbors, it's very difficult. Iran has to offer steep discounts for anyone to buy their oil or products. Ironically Iran's falling currency has helped in that regard.

Anyways take a look at this. I don't think there's going to be any deal with Trump. He doesn't want a reasonable compromise. Rather he wants to impose terms on Iran


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268670884501426182


hussainb72 said:


> Well yes its completely true that both sanctions and the corona outbreak have really made it harder. But I still believe that there has been a high rate of corruption in iran, which has affected iran in many ways. Also I dont see why iran really had to go through the JCPOA. It didnt help iran in anyway, but instead affected the iranian nuclear program. The supreme leader clearly said that Iran shouldn't negotiate or trust the west, but there are some people who dont agree with him. Look at what happened to Libya after they negotiated. They lost everything.
> If there was a proper management in the past couple years, iran would've been one of the best countries in the middle east. Sanctions might have an effect on the iranian economy, but the recent oil shipments to Venezuela showed that they can be ineffective if everyone is serious about what they are doing. Iran has already been trading with some countries even with the sanctions in place. If it manages to set a proper trading system with some countries and use another currency instead of the dollar, it can make the sanctions ineffective.
> And also being independent can really save iran, and it actually has done that. Iran can produce alot of its stuff locally, so sanctions dont matter as long as the government supports these local businesses. The government should stop the illegal importing of goods, stop importing products that are already made in iran, and try focusing on the economy itself and eliminate corruption. It doesnt make any sense for the president to say 5 billion dollars just disappeared. It went somewhere, probably taken by Rouhani and those close to him. There are alot of corrupt people getting huge salaries, while ordinary people are suffering. The iranian space program hasn't advanced for a while, the iranian automobile industry is almost a joke right now, but Rouhani isnt even considering such stuff.
> Anyway nothing can be done for the time being and we need to just wait until the next elections and the iranian people must choose a proper president for the next time.


----------



## hussainb72

sha ah said:


> We now know that Iran never should have negotiated with the US since Trump ended up winning the elections and destroying the nuclear deal. However there was no way of knowing that when the deal was being negotiated. The people of Iran were clamoring for a deal and a deal is what they got. Didn't you see how people were celebrating after the deal was signed ? But now they've learned their lesson.
> 
> The deal with Venezuela is only worth $40 million. The fact of the matter is that when most countries / companies have to choose between trading with the US or Iran, they automatically choose the United States. Other than regional countries or Iran's immediate neighbors, it's very difficult. Iran has to offer steep discounts for anyone to buy their oil or products. Ironically Iran's falling currency has helped in that regard.
> 
> Anyways take a look at this. I don't think there's going to be any deal with Trump. He doesn't want a reasonable compromise. Rather he wants to impose terms on Iran
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268670884501426182



Well Iran's leader did say that it's better not to make any deals with the US, but no one listened. And it looks like everyone had forgot what happened to Libya after the deal with the US. But it's over now and at least iran is starting its nuclear activity again.
Also regarding starting a proper trade route, iran has to start with a small trade route and slowly expand it. The sanctions wont allow iran to trade with everyone right now, but iran can take advantage of those willing to trade with it, and grow a reputation for itself. Then it can slowly try exporting its products to the others. It will take time, but it's better than nothing or trying to depend on others.
And about trump, I should say that he will end up destroying the US, and we all know about the situation in the US right now. The future will change alot after these protests end in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Various videos showing Israeli jets flying low over Lebanese airspace and several missile interceptions by Syrian air defenses


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268647770329698306
With these jets flying so low, Iranian MANPADS along with a few spotters on the ground, could surely be a cheap and effective deterrent against them.

An operation on the southern Idlib pocket / countryside seems to be inevitable. Turkey has established several new bases on the M4 while they conduct patrols with the Russians on a frequent basis. Turkey has also setup a HAWK SAM system near Saraqib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268289446308384769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268559208200486924
The Turkish backed GNA has also made some new gains in Libya with Tarhuna, a Haftar stronghold in Tripoli, falling. The LNA (Haftars forces) seem to be tactically withdrawing rather than putting up fierce resistance.

At the same time Russia, Egypt, UAE, etc keep sending large shipments of weapons and even reinforcements to eastern Libya. Some say that if the GNA take Sirte and threaten Benghazi, that Egypt, along with the UAE, Saudi airforce will intervene.

Egypt has 2 dozen Rafales, the UAE and Saudi have Eurofighter Typhoons and F-15 interceptors. Egypt also has a large army with a land route into Libya. In this case, Turkey will be at a disadvantage, having to send supplies and potentially jets over the Mediterranean .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268508355825479689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268619513768996867

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268804758573326336
https://twitter.com/lummideast/status/1268801139438432257



hussainb72 said:


> Well Iran's leader did say that it's better not to make any deals with the US, but no one listened. And it looks like everyone had forgot what happened to Libya after the deal with the US. But it's over now and at least iran is starting its nuclear activity again.
> Also regarding starting a proper trade route, iran has to start with a small trade route and slowly expand it. The sanctions wont allow iran to trade with everyone right now, but iran can take advantage of those willing to trade with it, and grow a reputation for itself. Then it can slowly try exporting its products to the others. It will take time, but it's better than nothing or trying to depend on others.
> And about trump, I should say that he will end up destroying the US, and we all know about the situation in the US right now. The future will change alot after these protests end in the US.


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> Now, the price of oil collapsed and Corona has hit the world hard.


Not really, because it has bounced back. today its $39+, that was a short oil collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Another day of Covid-19 infections all over the world.

Iran's infections are slightly lower today and again the death numbers are still below 100 a day but overall not great.

The USA is now at 30,000 infections today. This is to be expected, especially because of their constant protests.

Brazil, a nation with 200 million people, about 30,000 infections today. Brazil is being devastated. This goes to show what happens when there is no lockdown and barely any measures by the government.

Russias numbers are steady. Putin claims that they've gone past the peak but who knows.

Spain is doing great

Turkey is doing much better although they just came out of a long lockdown and some provinces are still locked down. Time will tell how they will do as their economy opens up again. 

Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Peru, Chile, Mexico, are all having a hard time. Atleast China is doing well

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/









925boy said:


> Not really, because it has bounced back. today its $39+, that was a short oil collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

RIP

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## QWECXZ

SubWater said:


> RIP
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


May she rest in peace but she was a supporter of the Mujahedin-e Khalgh Organization. :|

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> May she rest in peace but she was a supporter of the Mujahedin-e Khalgh Organization. :|



If they don’t support them in someway, they will sabotage their shows with protesting in their concerts and calling them Mullah supporters.
...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> If they don’t support them in someway, they will sabotage their shows with protesting in their concerts and calling them Mullah supporters.
> ...........


Many Iranian singers living abroad, if not most, do not support and have never supported the MKO. She made a huge mistake by declaring support for a terrorist, cult-ish organization. But on the other hand, she was never involved in their atrocities because she was in prison in Tehran. Anyway, she passed away today. May she rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Many Iranian singers living abroad, if not most, do not support and have never supported the MKO. She made a huge mistake by declaring support for a terrorist, cult-ish organization. But on the other hand, she was never involved in their atrocities because she was in prison in Tehran. Anyway, she passed away today. May she rest in peace.



True but many others supported other sorts of opposition like Ebi.
Those who missed Iran in 80s, are at loss about the nature of MKO.
...........


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> True but many others supported other sorts of opposition like Ebi.
> Those who missed Iran in 80s, are at loss about the nature of MKO.
> ...........


But you can't compare the MKO to other opposition groups in Los Angeles.
The MKO are terrorists. They have the blood of many Iranian civilians and soldiers on their hands. They attacked Iran during the Iraq-Iran war. They helped Saddam kill Kurdish civilians during the Anfal Camp. They were like Saddam's lapdogs during 1980s. Even today, they have a strong alliance with Israel and Saudi Arabia. They are a cult that institutionally brainwash their members and force them to stay in the system.

No other Iranian opposition group has ever done any of those things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> But you can't compare the MKO to other opposition groups in Los Angeles.
> The MKO are terrorists. They have the blood of many Iranian civilians and soldiers on their hands. They attacked Iran during the Iraq-Iran war. They helped Saddam kill Kurdish civilians during the Anfal Camp. They were like Saddam's lapdogs during 1980s. Even today, they have a strong alliance with Israel and Saudi Arabia. They are a cult that institutionally brainwash their members and force them to stay in the system.
> 
> No other Iranian opposition group has ever done any of those things.



They are traitors to the country. More than just once. That is why you see MKO acting under other names as well to recruit people. Most people hate them.
.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

SubWater said:


> RIP
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


She was a MEK supporter, So no RIP for her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Interesting video on Youtube entitled "Could Iran save Syria from Turkish military"






A mini documentary on Iran on France 24. It came out yesterday.


----------



## yavar

It’s coming up even the bar....d feeling it.
the windows of hit run way is long gone, we have good few fool Israeli, Turkish and Pakistani members who think the lack of response it is because of the lack of capabilities.

As U.S election starting and the U.S facing Conavirus pandemic, and resent police and U.S army brutalities, and recents negotiations and prisoner swaps, I think the ground is getting ready To blast out a few targets in Israel

https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/r...confront-israel-in-syria-via-hezbollah-630655

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussainb72

yavar said:


> It’s coming up even the bar....d feeling it.
> the windows of hit run way is long gone, we have good few fool Israeli, Turkish and Pakistani members who think the lack of response it is because of the lack of capabilities.
> 
> As U.S election starting and the U.S facing Conavirus pandemic, and resent police and U.S army brutalities, and recents negotiations and prisoner swaps, I think the ground is getting ready To blast out a few targets in Israel
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/r...confront-israel-in-syria-via-hezbollah-630655


I dont think iran really needs to do something. Israel is doing it by itself. I read that the Israeli military had violated the Lebanese border and the troops are entering Lebanese territory. If they do any wrong move, they will be hit back. So we just need to wait and see. And I think Iran's focus should be on the saudis as well. Both Palestine and yemen should be freed as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

yavar said:


> It’s coming up even the bar....d feeling it.
> the windows of hit run way is long gone, we have good few fool Israeli, Turkish and Pakistani members who think the lack of response it is because of the lack of capabilities.
> 
> As U.S election starting and the U.S facing Conavirus pandemic, and resent police and U.S army brutalities, and recents negotiations and prisoner swaps, I think the ground is getting ready To blast out a few targets in Israel
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/r...confront-israel-in-syria-via-hezbollah-630655



Iran's restrain against Israeli attacks in Syria was a logical decision. It wanted to anchor its allies in Syria adequately first priority to starting any retaliations. You do not sacrifice your long term goals for some short term glory retaliatory attacks. Iran plays the long game, it understands fully well the importance of strategic patience. Matter of fact, this idea plays a foundation role in Iranian planning.

The Israeli attacks have frankly been far less in quantity and effect than one would expect, this is to a surprising degree. These period, sporadic attacks would never have stoped the obvious Iranian plans in Syria. Why do I say surprising? Because the Israelis are fully aware of the danger regarding a second front being developed in Syria against them. They could not afford another Hezbollah developing in Syria. They tried to nip this in the bud, but this was in vain. The moment Iran got actively involved in Syria, this second front became inevitable. All I am seeing from the Israelis today, minus these nigh useless period strikes are mere talks of "Iran leaving Syria". Iran removing its own units from Syria is probably an indicator that the second front is completed. Now, whether Israelis realise this or they are foolish enough to think Iran is actually removing it and its influence Syria is another matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussainb72

This was from a couple days ago. I dont think Hezbollah will let the roam around without responding.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267827360784474117

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

hussainb72 said:


> This was from a couple days ago. I dont think Hezbollah will let the roam around without responding.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267827360784474117


Yeah I doubt this was captured by a Hezbollah militant


----------



## Shawnee

Philosopher said:


> Iran's restrain against Israeli attacks in Syria was a logical decision. It wanted to anchor its allies in Syria adequately first priority to starting any retaliations. You do not sacrifice your long term goals for some short term glory retaliatory attacks. Iran plays the long game, it understands fully well the importance of strategic patience. Matter of fact, this idea plays a foundation role in Iranian planning.
> 
> The Israeli attacks have frankly been far less in quantity and effect than one would expect, this is to a surprising degree. These period, sporadic attacks would never have stoped the obvious Iranian plans in Syria. Why do I say surprising? Because the Israelis are fully aware of the danger regarding a second front being developed in Syria against them. They could not afford another Hezbollah developing in Syria. They tried to nip this in the bud, but this was in vain. The moment Iran got actively involved in Syria, this second front became inevitable. All I am seeing from the Israelis today, minus these nigh useless period strikes are mere talks of "Iran leaving Syria". Iran removing its own units from Syria is probably an indicator that the second front is completed. Now, whether Israelis realise this or they are foolish enough to think Iran is actually removing it and its influence Syria is another matter.



I agree with this. 

Also Israel attacks are inflated in media. SOHR says 8 killed as if they are on the ground. We see a lot less casualties in reality. Shahid should be buried properly. They have families. It is not something you can hide for long.

Patience is Soleimani’s way of doing things.
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussainb72

Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah I doubt this was captured by a Hezbollah militant


Whatever it is, it's a border violation and I am sure it will be responded to. Also i have seen pics of Hezbollah militants getting that close to Israelis before, so there is a chance they did take the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

hussainb72 said:


> Whatever it is, it's a border violation and I am sure it will be responded to. Also i have seen pics of Hezbollah militants getting that close to Israelis before, so there is a chance they did take the pics.


Doesn't matter.

Israel shown videos of Syrian and Hezbollah high ranking officers and generals near the border.


----------



## Philosopher

An interview with Mahmoud Ahmadinejad:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Things are heating up in Libya. Egypt begins sending reinforcements to the Libyan border. The Egyptian President El Sisi has asked that both sides sign a ceasefire immediately and broker a permanent peace agreement. So far Sarraj, the GNA President has dismissed peace talks, vowing to liberate all of Libya from the LNA.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269691843018702853I doubt that El Sisi will tolerate A Muslim Brotherhood presence on his border. Also there are tens of thousands of refugees fleeing east. Reportedly GNA airstrikes killed dozens of civilians fleeing Tarhuna, Tripoli.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269619024876515328Tarhuna shopping mall looted and burned down by GNA militants. Reportedly each Syrian mercenary received $2500 to go to Libya but since then they have received nothing. Erdogan is most likely depending on Libyan oil to pay the costs.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269618189186580480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269616636706856962Egypt is sending Abrams tanks to the border with Libya.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269682156701274112Turkish backed GNA are now fighting to capture Sirte, in between Tripoli and Benghazi. It seems that the LNA are putting up a fight now. LNA jets have reportedly destroyed a large GNA convoy heading to Sirte.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269682715462426626Also 2 more Turkish Bayraktar drones have been shot down near Sirte. That brings the total of Turkish drone shot down in Libya this year to 20 and that's what's verifiable. The real numbers are probably much higher. This can be verified on the website www.lostarmour.info/libya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

If you wanted a response to Israel, you might have got what you want:

https://ejmagnier.com/2020/06/06/sy...-in-the-levant/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

The word of this guy matters more than half of random news websites combined. It is Hizbullah unofficial statement.

I think Israel will take the risk and will continue its strikes on Syria. Let’s see.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270116515187130368


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270113369668845568
U.S C130 crashes in Iraq Taji base
https://taskandpurpose.com/news/c130-hercules-crash-iraq-taji

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Worldwide Covid-19 infections OVER 7 MILLION

In Iran the number of those infected daily have gone down slightly from a high of 2800 a day to approx 2000 today. The number of daily deaths remains at less than 100.

In the USA the total infection count is now past 2 MILLION. The daily infection rate in the US is still high but despite this we are now seeing a drastic drop in the number of daily deaths from 2500 a day at its peak to now only 500. Who knows if there will be a second wave because of these latest anti-racist protests.

Brazil is suffering. although numbers have gone down the last few days, Russia is steady and in Europe overall numbers are down. In Turkey numbers are down as well. Quarantine and social distancing methods seemed to have worked.

Peru, Chile, Mexico, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan are all seeing daily infection rates higher than 3000. Chile and Pakistan are above 4000.







According to this article in the Washington Post, Venezuela paid Iran *$500-$700 MILLION* in gold bars for the oil and the technology / industrial equipment that Iran delivered. 

*Maximum pressure on Iran and Venezuela has brought them together to embarrass the U.S.*




A Venezuelan oil worker holding a small Iranian flag at the El Palito refinery near Puerto Cabello, Venezuela, on May 25. (Ernesto Vargas/AP)
By Editorial Board
June 7, 2020 at 10:46 a.m. PDT
THROUGHOUT THE covid-19 pandemic, the Trump administration has relentlessly pursued its “maximum pressure” campaigns against Iran and Venezuela, heaping on more sanctions in the apparent hope that one or both regimes would crack under the combined strain of the virus and economic strangulation. Yet the most visible result of the policy to date has been to bring the two nations together to orchestrate an embarrassing display of U.S. impotence.

Last Tuesday, the last of five Iranian tankers arrived in Venezuela, sailing past U.S. warships deployed in the Caribbean. They were delivering an estimated 60 million gallons of gasoline to fuel-starved Venezuelans, in defiance of U.S. sanctions on both countries. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo derided the delivery as “just enough gasoline for a couple of weeks.” But that understates the deal between the two countries: Iranian aircraft have also delivered parts and technicians to repair Venezuela’s crumbling refineries, and the government of Nicolás Maduro is believed to have repaid Tehran with gold bars worth between $500 million and $700 million, according to several reports.

The Trump administration tried to stop the shipments with threats of sanctions: Two additional, Liberian-flagged tankers were induced to turn around. But it elected not to intercept the Iranian ships after the regime of Ayatollah Ali Khamenei vowed to retaliate. Iran’s capacity to attack oil shipping in the Persian Gulf months before the presidential election was evidently enough to deter President Trump.

The result was a propaganda victory for the Maduro and Khamenei regimes, which show no signs either of yielding to U.S. pressure or succumbing to domestic unrest. More cooperation between them seems to be in train: Mr. Maduro said he would soon visit Tehran, and he recently appointed Tareck El Aissami, a key ally of Iran, as oil minister.

Adm. Craig Faller, the head of the U.S. Southern Command, said last month that recent Iranian contacts with Venezuela had included the Quds force, the elite military unit formerly commanded by Qasem Soleimani, the general killed in a U.S. drone strike in January. Adm. Faller said Iran’s objective was to “gain positional advantage in our neighborhood in a way that would counter U.S. interests.”

U.S. officials say they will not tolerate systematic Iranian supplies of gasoline to Venezuela, and it’s not clear Tehran will have the capacity to continue them as its pandemic lockdown eases and Iranians return to their vehicles. But the strengthening alliance between the two states illustrates the downside of Trump policies that aim for regime change, but aren’t able to deliver it — or even to contain the inevitable blowback.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

sha ah said:


> Realistically the government wanted to keep the nation locked down for longer but with the sanctions and crippled oil market they had no choice but to re-open prematurely. The Iranian gov tried to acquire a loan from the IMF so that they could pay people to stay home and buy vital medicine, equipment, etc but in the end the US blocked it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video exposing Turkey's involvement with Al Qaeda in Libya
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267151957661224961
> They had no choice. People can't stay home without revenue. Iran has a workforce of 27 MILLION people. Where was the money going to come from ? First the sanctions and now Corona and the oil price crashed at the same time. Iran tried to get a loan from the IMF but again the US intervened.
> 
> It's Iran's foreign policy which is really a mess. Think about it, China is America's biggest adversary and yet they trade with the US. The US is highly dependent on them. The US owes them billions. Iran on the other hand, with the "death to America" rubbish has made itself a target and the boogeyman the US is looking for.
> 
> From the start Khomeini should have put a quick end to the hostage crisis and prevented people from yelling and chanting "death to America" Look at Turkey and the Saudis. They directly support Al Qaeda and they're getting away with it. Image is everything.


How come a terrorist's speech about how he beheads people got linked with Turkish state?

Just wondering about your reasoning and i'm not looking for a discussion. I don't discuss anything with Iranian and Chinese members.


----------



## Muhammed45

@Malik Alashter brother, when one feels stranded especially in a forum like this he tries to remind himself of his beloved ones. How are you? How is it going on in Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

@Philosopher 

Bro, do you know the reason why Iran GDP is stagnant since 2011 (Arab spring started)


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher said:


> Iran's restrain against Israeli attacks in Syria was a logical decision. It wanted to anchor its allies in Syria adequately first priority to starting any retaliations. You do not sacrifice your long term goals for some short term glory retaliatory attacks. Iran plays the long game, it understands fully well the importance of strategic patience. Matter of fact, this idea plays a foundation role in Iranian planning.
> 
> The Israeli attacks have frankly been far less in quantity and effect than one would expect, this is to a surprising degree. These period, sporadic attacks would never have stoped the obvious Iranian plans in Syria. Why do I say surprising? Because the Israelis are fully aware of the danger regarding a second front being developed in Syria against them. They could not afford another Hezbollah developing in Syria. They tried to nip this in the bud, but this was in vain. The moment Iran got actively involved in Syria, this second front became inevitable. All I am seeing from the Israelis today, minus these nigh useless period strikes are mere talks of "Iran leaving Syria". Iran removing its own units from Syria is probably an indicator that the second front is completed. Now, whether Israelis realise this or they are foolish enough to think Iran is actually removing it and its influence Syria is another matter.


Wow, you spittin pure facts my ni***.

I just want to add that i remember around a decade+ ago or so, when Iran desired a direct border and proximity to ISrael for its strategic or/and religous obligation, but it was mostly a dream, because other than Lebanon, there was no imaginable way Iran could have effectively sovereign territory bordering Israel, but this Syrian war gave Iran that once in a lifetime opportunity to be right next to Israel. Has Iran paid a hefty price for this advantage? probably. Does Iranian govt think its worth it in the long term? Very likely. Iran doesnt usually start kinetic chaos, but the moment it starts and its everywhere, Iran tends to enter then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

Indos said:


> @Philosopher
> 
> Bro, do you know the reason why Iran GDP is stagnant since 2011 (Arab spring started)



Unfortunately Iran's economy is in a constant battle with these sanctions _and_ mismanagement in dealing with the economy. This stagnation and deceases in GDP is a consequences of that. Frankly speaking, one could say it is impressive how Iran's economy has not collapsed, never mind attained a general consistent level throughout these "maximum pressure campaigns" over the previous few decades. Had Iran's political situation been different, Iran could have been one of the top economical powers today. However, the debate is whether that would have been worth it if it means Iran would not have the independence it has today. Iran's economical situation has seen the worse, from now, the trend can only be growth if the proper management is put into effect. The good news is that Iran has taken steps in trying to grow its economy under these sanctions and we are seeing some results. The focus on development of so called "knowledge based companies" is an important part of that:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...s-to-raise-annual-sales-to-35-billion.670518/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Surenas

This warrants a strong response.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269735358658490370

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> This warrants a strong response.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269735358658490370



Turkey is in an intense negotiation phase with US over Libya and Syria and is ready to make tactical and even strategic offers to get help. There are unproven reports that they got intelligence from US in Libya.

The changes in trade with Iran and rhetorics are to make US more interested.
.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Philosopher said:


> Unfortunately Iran's economy is in a constant battle with these sanctions _and_ mismanagement in dealing with the economy. This stagnation and deceases in GDP is a consequences of that. Frankly speaking, one could say it is impressive how Iran's economy has not collapsed, never mind attained a general consistent level throughout these "maximum pressure campaigns" over the previous few decades. Had Iran's political situation been different, Iran could have been one of the top economical powers today. However, the debate is whether that would have been worth it if it means Iran would not have the independence it has today. Iran's economical situation has seen the worse, from now, the trend can only be growth if the proper management is put into effect. The good news is that Iran has taken steps in trying to grow its economy under these sanctions and we are seeing some results. The focus on development of so called "knowledge based companies" is an important part of that:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...s-to-raise-annual-sales-to-35-billion.670518/



I guess the decrease of the GDP is more to the fall of your currency rather than stagnation in actual growth. In my opinion Iran need to be more friendly to USA for the sake of its economy. I see you guys are so brave against USA that lead to more sanction. But what I dont understand is that the stagnation started during Obama administration which is IMO quite soft to Iran compared to USA under Republican.

I see your economy develop quite fast under Bush administration. Not many sanction I guess given into Iran that make Iran can benefit from raising oil price at that period.


----------



## QWECXZ

Indos said:


> @Philosopher
> 
> Bro, do you know the reason why Iran GDP is stagnant since 2011 (Arab spring started)





Indos said:


> I guess the decrease of the GDP is more to the fall of your currency rather than stagnation in actual growth. In my opinion Iran need to be more friendly to USA for the sake of its economy. I see you guys are so brave against USA that lead to more sanction. But what I dont understand is that the stagnation started during Obama administration which is IMO quite soft to Iran compared to USA under Republican.
> 
> I see your economy develop quite fast under Bush administration.


The 4th round of UNSC sanctions on Iran, which was passed in 2010, started to show its effects on the Iranian economy in 2011. It had nothing to do with the Arab spring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Indos said:


> I guess the decrease of the GDP is more to the fall of your currency rather than stagnation in actual growth. In my opinion Iran need to be more friendly to USA for the sake of its economy. I see you guys are so brave against USA that lead to more sanction. But what I dont understand is that the stagnation started during Obama administration which is IMO quite soft to Iran compared to USA under Republican.
> 
> I see your economy develop quite fast under Bush administration. Not many sanction I guess given into Iran that make Iran can benefit from raising oil price at that period.



*Security* matters more than GDP. Libya had a GDP growth rate of 13 thanks to negotiations with US. Libya was getting mirage from France and then guess what, Libya was bombed by France and then chaos and now has a GDP of -13.

*Indonesians* could not protect partition of their own country since they relied on others. They bowed to the stronger power and lost their land. Partition and losing land is HUGE in my culture. HUGE.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

QWECXZ said:


> The 4th round of UNSC sanctions on Iran, which was passed in 2010, started to show its effects on the Iranian economy in 2011. It had nothing to do with the Arab spring.



I guess it is Iran nuclear development that cause the sanction. And why Russia and China dont veto it.

Indonesia at that time also was in UNSC and we have supported Iran during our membership in UNSC

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*RI calls UN Security Council sanctions on Iran ineffective*

Mustaqim Adamrah
The Jakarta Post
Jakarta / Sat, June 12 2010 / 10:35 am

Indonesia expressed regret Friday over new international sanctions slapped on Iran over its nuclear development, saying the UN Security Council should have solved the issue through dialogue.“Indonesia regrets the fact that the situation developed in such a way that the Security Council deemed it necessary to impose additional sanctions on Iran,” Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa told reporters.“Indonesia consistently believes that what must be emphasized is resolving the issue through dialogue and negotiations.”

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...urity-council-sanctions-iran-ineffective.html

Our Foreign Minister at that time






Indonesia is the only country in UNSC that doesnt support sanction to Iran. Look like Russia and China betray you guys.

https://www.dw.com/id/indonesia-abstain-soal-iran/a-3166832

04.03.2008

The United Nations Security Council agreed to impose new sanctions on Iran over the atomic dispute. Decisions are taken by voting or voting at the United Nations Headquarters, New York. Of the 15 member countries of the UN Security Council, 14 countries or almost all of them approved the new resolution. Indonesia is the only one who is abstaining. Indonesian Ambassador to the United Nations Marty Natalegawa explained the reason:
"The goal of the previous resolution strategy has been achieved. Iran has collaborated with the IAEA International Atomic Energy Agency. At this point, imposing new sanctions is not the best step. "


----------



## QWECXZ

Indos said:


> I guess it is Iran nuclear development that cause the sanction. And why Russia and China dont veto it.
> 
> Indonesia at that time also was in UNSC and we have supported Iran during our membership in UNSC
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *RI calls UN Security Council sanctions on Iran ineffective*
> 
> Mustaqim Adamrah
> The Jakarta Post
> Jakarta / Sat, June 12 2010 / 10:35 am
> 
> Indonesia expressed regret Friday over new international sanctions slapped on Iran over its nuclear development, saying the UN Security Council should have solved the issue through dialogue.“Indonesia regrets the fact that the situation developed in such a way that the Security Council deemed it necessary to impose additional sanctions on Iran,” Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa told reporters.“Indonesia consistently believes that what must be emphasized is resolving the issue through dialogue and negotiations.”
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...urity-council-sanctions-iran-ineffective.html
> 
> Our Foreign Minister at that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia is the only country in UNSC that doesnt support sanction to Iran. Look like Russia and China betray you guys.
> 
> https://www.dw.com/id/indonesia-abstain-soal-iran/a-3166832



No, Indonesia never supported Iran as far as I remember. Only Turkey and Brazil supported Iran because we had signed a nuclear deal with them in 2009, but the US refused the deal. Lebanon abstained.

https://www.un.org/press/en/2010/sc9948.doc.htm

China and Russia have never supported Iran in the UNSC. They voted in favor of all 4 rounds of UNSC sanctions. Any Iranian who thinks China or Russia can be trusted is fooling themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

QWECXZ said:


> No, Indonesia never supported Iran as far as I remember. Only Turkey and Brazil supported Iran because we had signed a nuclear deal with them in 2009, but the US refused the deal. Lebanon abstained.
> 
> https://www.un.org/press/en/2010/sc9948.doc.htm
> 
> China and Russia have never supported Iran in the UNSC. They voted in favor of all 4 rounds of UNSC sanctions. Any Iranian who thinks China or Russia can be trusted is fooling themselves.



We supported you guys by abstaining and always against the sanction when we become the member. Just check the link above. It is from DW, respected media but use Indonesian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Indos said:


> We supported you guys by abstaining and always against the sanction when we become the member. Just check the link above. It is from DW, respected media but use Indonesian language.


I showed you the UN press after the adoption of the resolution 1929. Only Lebanon abstained while Turkey and Brazil voted against the resolution. All other members of the UNSC at the time voted in favor of it. And I think Indonesia wasn't a member of the UNSC in 2010.

You are probably talking about another UNSC resolution before that resolution. Nevertheless, abstention is not support in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Indos said:


> We supported you guys by abstaining and always against the sanction when we become the member. Just check the link above. It is from DW, respected media but use Indonesian language.



That is a different subject. As a thinktank, can you take your land back based on your way of thinking? Bowing to the stronger power.
......


----------



## Indos

Shawnee said:


> That is a different subject. As a thinktank, can you take your land back based on your way of thinking? Bowing to the stronger power.
> ......



We invaded East Timor, we just given back the land that we dont deserve. Learn some history please.


*Indonesian invasion of East Timor*

*Date* 7 December 1975 – 17 July 1976
(7 months, 1 week and 3 days)
*Location*
East Timor
*Result*

Decisive Indonesian victory
East Timor annexed by Indonesia
*Belligerents*



Indonesia


Indonesian National Armed Forces
East Timor dissidents


UDT[1]
APODETI
*Supported by:*



Australia[2][3]



United States[4][5][6]



Netherlands[7]



South Korea[7]




Taiwan[7]



East Timor


FRETILIN (FALINTIL)
*Supported by:*




China[8]



Soviet Union[9]



Sweden[9]



Cuba[9]



Mozambique[9]
*Commanders and leaders
Strength*
35,000 soldiers 2,500 regular troops
*Casualties and losses*
1,000 injured, captured or dead[10][11] Unknown
100,000 to 180,000 soldiers and civilians dead throughout occupation including between 17,600 and 19,600 violent deaths or disappearances[12]
*Part of a series on the
History of East Timor*




The *Indonesian invasion of East Timor*, known in Indonesia as *Operation Lotus* (Indonesian: _Operasi Seroja_), began on 7 December 1975 when the Indonesian military invaded East Timor under the pretext of anti-colonialism. The overthrowing of a popular and briefly Fretilin-led government later sparked a violent quarter-century occupation in which between approximately 100,000–180,000 soldiers and civilians are estimated to have been killed or starved to death.[12] The Commission for Reception, Truth and Reconciliation in East Timor documented a minimum estimate of 102,000 conflict-related deaths in East Timor throughout the entire period 1974 to 1999, including 18,600 violent killings and 84,200 deaths from disease and starvation; Indonesian forces and their auxiliaries combined were responsible for 70% of the killings.[13][14]

During the first months of the occupation, the Indonesian military faced heavy insurgency resistance in the mountainous interior of the island, but from 1977–1978, the military procured new advanced weaponry from the United States, Israel, and other countries, to destroy Fretilin's framework.[15] The last two decades of the century saw continuous clashes between Indonesian and East Timorese groups over the status of East Timor, until 1999, when a majority of East Timorese voted overwhelmingly for independence (the alternative option being "special autonomy" while remaining part of Indonesia). After a further two and a half years of transition under the auspices of three different United Nations missions, East Timor achieved independence on 20 May 2002.[16

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_invasion_of_East_Timor


----------



## Shawnee

Indos said:


> We invaded East Timor, we just given back the land that we dont deserve. Learn some history please.
> 
> 
> *Indonesian invasion of East Timor*
> 
> *Date* 7 December 1975 – 17 July 1976
> (7 months, 1 week and 3 days)
> *Location*
> East Timor
> *Result*
> 
> Decisive Indonesian victory
> East Timor annexed by Indonesia
> *Belligerents*
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia
> 
> 
> Indonesian National Armed Forces
> East Timor dissidents
> 
> 
> UDT[1]
> APODETI
> *Supported by:*
> 
> 
> 
> Australia[2][3]
> 
> 
> 
> United States[4][5][6]
> 
> 
> 
> Netherlands[7]
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea[7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwan[7]
> 
> 
> 
> East Timor
> 
> 
> FRETILIN (FALINTIL)
> *Supported by:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China[8]
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet Union[9]
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden[9]
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba[9]
> 
> 
> 
> Mozambique[9]
> *Commanders and leaders
> Strength*
> 35,000 soldiers 2,500 regular troops
> *Casualties and losses*
> 1,000 injured, captured or dead[10][11] Unknown
> 100,000 to 180,000 soldiers and civilians dead throughout occupation including between 17,600 and 19,600 violent deaths or disappearances[12]
> *Part of a series on the
> History of East Timor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Indonesian invasion of East Timor*, known in Indonesia as *Operation Lotus* (Indonesian: _Operasi Seroja_), began on 7 December 1975 when the Indonesian military invaded East Timor under the pretext of anti-colonialism. The overthrowing of a popular and briefly Fretilin-led government later sparked a violent quarter-century occupation in which between approximately 100,000–180,000 soldiers and civilians are estimated to have been killed or starved to death.[12] The Commission for Reception, Truth and Reconciliation in East Timor documented a minimum estimate of 102,000 conflict-related deaths in East Timor throughout the entire period 1974 to 1999, including 18,600 violent killings and 84,200 deaths from disease and starvation; Indonesian forces and their auxiliaries combined were responsible for 70% of the killings.[13][14]
> 
> During the first months of the occupation, the Indonesian military faced heavy insurgency resistance in the mountainous interior of the island, but from 1977–1978, the military procured new advanced weaponry from the United States, Israel, and other countries, to destroy Fretilin's framework.[15] The last two decades of the century saw continuous clashes between Indonesian and East Timorese groups over the status of East Timor, until 1999, when a majority of East Timorese voted overwhelmingly for independence (the alternative option being "special autonomy" while remaining part of Indonesia). After a further two and a half years of transition under the auspices of three different United Nations missions, East Timor achieved independence on 20 May 2002.[16
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_invasion_of_East_Timor



You left East Timor fearing economic sanctions and lost the land. Embargo was lifted years after your withdrawal. That is why your advice will not work for Iran.

Countries should line up for your advice. 

https://www.armscontrol.org/act/2006-01/us-lifts-indonesia-arms-embargo

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/1356788990581?scroll=top&needAccess=true

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Timor

.....


----------



## sha ah

From the website https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/?

Worldwide numbers

7.4 million + Covid 19 infections
417,000+ deaths
3.7 million recovered

Iran's second wave seems to be down from the peak with only 2011 infections today. The death rate is up slightly, up to 81 from the 60's and 70's range. The question is, will the infection rates continue to go down from here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran train dogs to detect coronavirus infected people:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> Not number of products and projects.



My friend,

This comment makes zero logical sense. Why would the person refer to quantity in terms of number of people working in factories?



> Israel has way more of them. Iran's industry is mostly dedicated to manufacture ballistic missiles and rockets, rather than avionics, air to air missiles, radars, etc etc.



Israel's projects in the sectors you mention are limited in number. Furthermore, even granting that Iran produces many missiles, I hope you'll realise those are still a big part of defence industries in general.



> Just look at Iran's products and compare them to Israeli ones.



This did not really answer my question. I asked for a proper yardstick in order to measure what you described. Furthermore, give me an example of what you mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Philosopher said:


> I will reply to you here as I did not want to take that thread off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> I am afraid despite all your radar claims, Turkey has little to show for it in practise . Most of what I can see are _future_ projects. As far as Iran is concerned, it has produced many AESA type radars already in various bands, so whether *you* consider it a player in the radar field is frankly irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry to say this dear, but I expected more of a challenge from you instead of baseless accusations. Iran has produced long ranged air defence systems indigenously, a capability which is far beyond Turkey's at this present time. Care to explain me what this "60-70 year old foreign systems" the Bavar-373 shown below is from?
> 
> 
> *Iranian Bavar-373 long range air defence system- A quantum leap in Iran's air defence capability*
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...-air-defence-capability.670272/#post-12410588
> 
> Furthermore, speaking of reverse engineering in general, Iran had to start from somewhere. Unlike Turkey which had the luxury of importing technology from NATO and assemble et cetera, Iran could not. It was the pragmatic decision to start off with known systems and then move on to designing. This is a natural learning curve which should be obvious for anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are resorting to these self-claimed "most experienced" statement. Iran has a multitude of IR sensors, you are essentially just making accusations without substance.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to show evidence of these tests of the ballistic missiles. What guidance systems do these used, do you have inertial guidance systems for ballistic missiles?
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the proof for this claim? From what I can see, Turkey is merely assembling the German submarines.
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting almost satirical now. Iran _designs_ its own submarine, something which you have not demonstrated. You are basically comparing a German made submarine to Iranian submarines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're once again talking about some future project, stick to the capabilities you have _today_.
> 
> Iran is developing nuclear reactor engines for submarines and ships. It is also one of the, if not the first nation to use BLDC electric propulsion for submarines.Iran is also developing AIP and large submarines, I will not discuss them because they are future capabilities. But regardless, I am sorry but you're not close to Iran in the submarine arena.
> 
> 
> 
> According to whom? Provide sources for these claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's airforce leaves much to be desired.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's navy is growing and at least, it relies solely on its own subcomponents such as engines. which engines do Turkish frigates use?
> 
> 
> *Iranian Naval engines*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-naval-engines.669406/
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Iranian electronic industry managed to hack and bring down the RQ-170, a capability far beyond what likes of Turkey have demonstrated in practise.
> 2) The shooting down of the airliner had nothing to do with Iran's electronic capability. The systems in question was a Tor-M1 working independently.
> 3) Warship issue was due to the test of a new autonomous seeker. I am afraid such things can happen. Last I Checked, the Americans are also vulnerable to such issues. I doubt anyone has more experience in the military sector than them, if they are susceptible, then rest of us will be too.
> 
> You are using these incidents out of proper context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These issues can occur anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norway aims to refloat Spanish-built frigate that sank after collision*
> 
> https://www.efe.com/efe/english/wor...te-that-sank-after-collision/50000262-3864409
> 
> 
> 
> You choose the strategy based on needs, so your statement is basically like saying "You drink water when thirsty".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "except some", I hope you realise those capabilities alone highlight a true, robust and serious offensive arm. Here, listen to the Israeli expert Uzi Rubin regarding Iran's war missiles/drone strategies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Turkey has produced some items of good quality, I'd advise you not to get carried away. You are still far from being able to produce some of those capabilities Iran has for example designing own submarine, producing long range air defence, long range ballistic missiles, long range cruise missiles, jet powered stealthy UCAV etc. Furthermore, Turkey has far to go in becoming self sufficient in the engine sector, ranging from navy to aerospace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, one could say exactly the same regarding Turkey. Much of these claims that Turks (alone) make regarding their capability is just that, _claims_.



I dont think he will get the alert if you dont tag him


----------



## Philosopher

Indos said:


> I dont think he will get the alert if you dont tag him



I quoted his original comment so he should get it, but just to be sure I just added a @ there too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

@Mithridates

Dadash, bashoon jarobas nakon khoda nakone ban mishi. Bejash biya to in thread ha ke man dorost kardam injo comment kon. Intori behtareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

@Mithridates @skyshadow @SubWater 

Would you brothers be interested in creating a thread in the middle east section/military forum about Iran's *electro-optical* technologies? Similar to what I did in the *Iran Naval engine* thread, if you could compile Iranian infrared etc systems with information it would be great. If it is easier, you can focus on the relatively longer ranged systems. 

Here is one link that has some information but I am sure there is a lot more.

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/799030/زنجیره-سامانه-های-اپتیک-نیروهای-مسلح-کامل-شد-کارنامه-محصول

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher said:


> @Mithridates @skyshadow @SubWater
> 
> Would you brothers be interested in creating a thread in the middle east section/military forum about Iran's *electro-optical* technologies? Similar to what I did in the *Iran Naval engine* thread, if you could compile Iranian infrared etc systems with information it would be great. If it is easier, you can focus on the relatively longer ranged systems.
> 
> Here is one link that has some information but I am sure there is a lot more.
> 
> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/799030/زنجیره-سامانه-های-اپتیک-نیروهای-مسلح-کامل-شد-کارنامه-محصول


ok bro i will look into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> ok bro i will look into it.



Great job bro. I look forward to seeing what you produce. @mohsen Dadash, do you have any good sources showing long range Iranian IR system with information?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Philosopher said:


> My friend,
> 
> This comment makes zero logical sense. Why would the person refer to quantity in terms of number of people working in factories?


The reason he says Iranian defense industries are larger, is to emphasize that it will be harder to destroy. Unrelated to project numbers, just sheer size.


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> The reason he says Iranian defense industries are larger, is to emphasize that it will be harder to destroy. Unrelated to project numbers, just sheer size.



*"Iran continues to produce missiles that can reach Israeli territory, Kochavi said, explaining the Iranian military industry is much larger than all the military industries of Israel combined, allowing for them to produce more precise and long-range rockets to threaten the Israeli home front."*

https://www.jpost.com/israel-news/i...chavi-conflict-with-iran-a-possibility-612079

He is talking in the context of production, where are you getting your "harder to destroy" from?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Philosopher said:


> Israel's projects in the sectors you mention are limited in number. Furthermore, even granting that Iran produces many missiles, I hope you'll realise those are still a big part of defence industries in general.


I have to disagree. Israel is top tier in those sectors. Elta radars, python and derby air to air missiles, EW,LITENING targeting pods are all exported internationally and are amongst the top of their class.

Israel creates a ton of ballistic missile variants as well, it's just that we don't produce an awful lot of them, unless we export them for profit. 



Philosopher said:


> This did not really answer my question. I asked for a proper yardstick in order to measure what you described. Furthermore, give me an example of what you mean.


Take for example Israeli Arrow 3 and David's Sling, do you have anything that can compete with those systems? In terms of ballistic missile defense and in terms of air defense in general?

Or Israeli Merkava, Eitan and Carmel APC/IFV?
Spike ATGM? Hermes 900/ Eitan drones? Harop & Green Dragon drones?



Philosopher said:


> *"Iran continues to produce missiles that can reach Israeli territory, Kochavi said, explaining the Iranian military industry is much larger than all the military industries of Israel combined, allowing for them to produce more precise and long-range rockets to threaten the Israeli home front."*
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/israel-news/i...chavi-conflict-with-iran-a-possibility-612079
> 
> He is talking in the context of production, where are you getting your "harder to destroy" from?


I might have been wrong there. Sorry my bad.
There is no argue the Iranian defense industries is bigger, there's only so much 9 million people country can produce compared to 80 million.

However I am pretty sure we have more military projects than Iran, I'm too lazy to look up for numbers though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> I have to disagree. Israel is top tier in those sectors. Elta radars, python and derby air to air missiles, EW,LITENING targeting pods are all exported internationally and are amongst the top of their class.
> 
> Israel creates a ton of ballistic missile variants as well, it's just that we don't produce an awful lot of them, unless we export them for profit.



I am not disagreeing with you in terms export etc, but my statement was regarding the sheer number of products. No doubt Israel produces good systems, but overall, Iranian defence industry is producing _more_ systems.



> Take for example Israeli Arrow 3 and David's Sling, do you have anything that can compete with those systems? In terms of ballistic missile defense and in terms of air defense in general?



Well we cannot do a comparison with ballistic missiles defence because Iran has not developed any. We have to compare like with like.



> Or Israeli Merkava, Eitan and Carmel APC/IFV?
> Spike ATGM? Hermes 900/ Eitan drones? Harop & Green Dragon drones?



My question is, if you wish to claim those are of higher quality, for example your UAVs. How would we measure that? For example what have Iranian UAV achieved in practise which falls short of their Israeli counterparts? 

I am not trying to be irritating, but if we want to discuss something like quality, we need to make sure we are using a yardstick that we both agree on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Philosopher said:


> I am not disagreeing with you in terms export etc, but my statement was regarding the sheer number of products. No doubt Israel produces good systems, but overall, Iranian defence industry is producing _more_ systems.


By more systems, you mean more variants of systems? Like different types of tanks and drones etc?



Philosopher said:


> Well we cannot do a comparison with ballistic missiles defence because Iran has not developed any. We have to compare like with like


This technology is very hard to achieve.



Philosopher said:


> My question is, if you wish to claim those are of higher quality, for example your UAVs. How would we measure that? For example what have Iranian UAV achieved in practise which falls short of their Israeli counterparts?


Range(Both fuel wise and connection wise), altitude, speed, optics, payload capacity,endurance, etc etc.
Those are all fields that Israeli drones are superior to their Iranian counterparts, and basically to any drones of the same class.


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> By more systems, you mean more variants of systems? Like different types of tanks and drones etc?



Yes.



> This technology is very hard to achieve.



Sure, but the point is trying to compare systems in same category which we cannot do here.



> Range(Both fuel wise and connection wise), altitude, speed



Can you give me an example of an Israeli UAV you wish to compare, also make sure to tell me what engine it uses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Philosopher said:


> Can you give me an example of an Israeli UAV you wish to compare, also make sure to tell me what engine it uses.


Those are specifications of the Eitan drone.




A drone from 2004.
Its rival is the IAIO Fortos, intruduced in 2020, with the same design.

Actually I misread. It wasn't introduced in 2020, it was supposed to but the project is believed to be dropped.





As you can see range is significantly lower, service ceiling is significantly lower, endurance is potentionally lower.


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> Those are specifications of the Eitan drone.
> View attachment 640986
> 
> A drone from 2004.
> Its rival is the IAIO Fortos, intruduced in 2020, with the same design.
> 
> Actually I misread. It wasn't introduced in 2020, it was supposed to but the project is believed to be dropped.
> View attachment 640988



Both those systems use foreign engines so it is not really a wise comparison. Does Israel have any jet powered UAV we can compare?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

I couldn't find more information, if you have a better drone to compare feel free to.



Philosopher said:


> Both those systems use foreign engines so it is not really a wise comparison. Does Israel have any jet powered UAV we can compare?


The engine origin is irrelevant, there's no need to reinvent the wheel. 

Not that I know of, we don't have.


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> I
> 
> The engine origin is irrelevant, there's no need to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Not that I know of, we don't have.



Engine is a major determining factor in range, speed, altitude and so on. On the contrary, it is the _least_ irrelevant subsystem in our discussed criteria.



Beny Karachun said:


> Not that I know of, we don't have.



I hope you can appreciate now how difficult it is to do a proper comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Philosopher said:


> Engine is a major determining factor in range, speed, altitude and so on. On the contrary, it is the _least_ irrelevant subsystem in our discussed criteria.


There's still the categories of connection range, optics and armament.




Philosopher said:


> I hope you can appreciate now how difficult it is to do a proper comparison.


Iranian jet powered (I think I've read somehere it's a turbofan rather than a jet engine) drones are actually less capable than their propellored ones.


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> armament.



We can discuss this. What munitions do Israeli UAVs use?



> Iranian jet powered (I think I've read somehere it's a turbofan rather than a jet engine) drones are actually less capable than their propellored ones.



Jet powered UAV that Iran uses are used for different missions compared to the slow, high RCS propeller systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Philosopher said:


> We can discuss this. What munitions do Israeli UAVs use?


Spike ER,ER II , LR and LR II, Hellfire ,and I think also NLOS.



Philosopher said:


> Jet powered UAV that Iran uses are used for different missions compared to the slow, high RCS propeller systems.


The low RCS and fast jet engine didn't help against Israel though. Fun fact, it was shot down by a hellfire missile which is kinda cool considering it's an anti tank missile.


----------



## Philosopher

Beny Karachun said:


> Spike ER,ER II , LR and LR II, Hellfire ,and I think also NLOS.



Hellfire is not an Israeli system so we will not consider it. Spike is a good system. Iran has many pin point accurate systems such as the Qaem family of missiles which have TV guidance, laser guidance etc. These have an incredible accuracy of *50cm*.



> Speaking about Qaem, the general said that it is also a “smart bomb,” meant for precision strikes, and could hit within 50 centimeters of a target. Supposedly Qaem can be equipped with different warheads, including penetrating and explosive fragmentation versions, which can be loaded on a broad range of drones, such as the Iranian-made Shahed-129, Hamase and Mohajer-6.


https://www.magiran.com/article/3983322

Qaem-1.






Qaem-5, small TV guided bomb:






Qaem-9:







Sadid-guided bomb: 8-10km range:







And the one called "Balaban" which is the Iranian analogue to the "small diameter bomb" and has a range of 100km (depending which UAV uses it):











Does Israel have anything used in their UAVs with such a range?

Furthermore, all these systems are "pin-point" in terms of accuracy, so I don't think their quality can be questioned. Moreover, these are just a handful of Iranian UAV munitions. Do now you see what your military official meant by the size of Iran's industry? And it's not just quantity my friend, there is a great quality too.



Beny Karachun said:


> The low RCS and fast jet engine didn't help against Israel though. Fun fact, it was shot down by a hellfire missile which is kinda cool considering it's an anti tank missile.



No one is under the impression that these systems are invincible and/or invisible. But notice how you always have to use your electro-optic systems to down them and not radar guided systems (due to their low RCS). Furthermore, that "Ayoub" UAV penetrated many Km's into your airspace before you had to use an F-16 to down it. And those were older Iranian technology.

"The next appearance of a Hezbollah drone on October 6, 2012, was a spectacular foray that took Israel by surprise. An Iranian drone called “Ayub” flew south from Lebanon over the Mediterranean and into Israel via the Gaza Strip, moving westward about 35 miles into the Negev and penetrating to a point near the town of Dimona, the site of Israel’s nuclear weapons complex. There it was shot down over a forest by Israeli aircraft. Examining the wreckage, Israeli military said that it was possible the drone could have transmitted imagery of the nuclear research center. "

https://fas.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Hezbollah-Drones-Spring-2014.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Beny Karachun said:


> Those are specifications of the Eitan drone.
> View attachment 640986
> 
> A drone from 2004.
> Its rival is the IAIO Fortos, intruduced in 2020, with the same design.
> 
> Actually I misread. It wasn't introduced in 2020, it was supposed to but the project is believed to be dropped.
> View attachment 640988
> 
> 
> As you can see range is significantly lower, service ceiling is significantly lower, endurance is potentionally lower.


the key point is Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6-67A



Beny Karachun said:


> Spike ER,ER II , LR and LR II, Hellfire ,and I think also NLOS.
> 
> 
> The low RCS and fast jet engine didn't help against Israel though. Fun fact, it was shot down by a hellfire missile which is kinda cool considering it's an anti tank missile.


that was not a jet powered drone , it was a propeller early variant of it


----------



## Shawnee

US GDP shrinkage: 6.5%
UK GDP shrinkage: 20%!!!!!!
Iran GDP growth rate: -6 to +1 based on the source and type of calculation 
.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Before Covid-19, economists were saying that Iran's GDP was going to grow in 2021, now it's 2022 or 2023. If Iran's government is doing such a terrible job running the economy, then how is Iran's economy still projected to grow despite Iran being subjected to devastating sanctions. 

Actually according to this site, Iran's economy is growing in 2021 and this was written on June 2nd, this year. 

https://www.statista.com/statistics/294301/iran-gross-domestic-product-gdp-growth/







Shawnee said:


> US GDP shrinkage: 6.5%
> UK GDP shrinkage: 20%!!!!!!
> Iran GDP growth rate: -6 to +1 based on the source and type of calculation
> .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*Iranian agents at work *

*One of the inactive cooling towers of the Haifa petrochemical plant had suddenly collapsed. *
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Blue In Green

skyshadow said:


> *Iranian agents at work *
> 
> *One of the inactive cooling towers of the Haifa petrochemical plant had suddenly collapsed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Let's hope the damage caused by this collapse is significant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

All Windows sounds from 3.1 to 10 : (Great Nostalgic)








skyshadow said:


> *Iranian agents at work *
> 
> *One of the inactive cooling towers of the Haifa petrochemical plant had suddenly collapsed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Hack-Hook said:


> that was not a jet powered drone , it was a propeller early variant of i



Your drones aren't jet powered, they're turbofans.



skyshadow said:


> *Iranian agents at work *
> 
> *One of the inactive cooling towers of the Haifa petrochemical plant had suddenly collapsed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah because the structure of a 100 year old tower is connected and dependent on a computer


----------



## Mithridates

Beny Karachun said:


> Your drones aren't jet powered, they're turbofans.


have you ever heard US referring it's f-18s turbofan powered??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Beny Karachun said:


> Your drones aren't jet powered, they're turbofans.
> 
> 
> Yeah because the structure of a 100 year old tower is connected and dependent on a computer


We recently built a TurboTax engine . but before that we built several turbojet engine .that we used in several of our drones.


----------



## Aramagedon

*A video that all of Persian speakers should watch:





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

*American analyst: Iran’s performance at containing COVID-19 ‘truly amazing’*

TEHRAN: A senior American political analyst tells the Tehran Times that despite U.S. “economic assaults” on Iran efforts by Tehran to contain the coronavirus pandemic have been “truly amazing”.



Yuram Abdullah Weiler also casts doubt about the number of coronavirus victims given by western countries.

“It could be that the western powers are not doing enough testing, or are not reporting the true numbers,” Weiler opines.

The analyst also censures Donald Trump for his handling of the deadly COVID-19 in the U.S., saying “this dangerously demented dilettante should be indicted for negligent homicide.”

Following is the text of the interview:

*Question: Reportedly, people are queuing up in the U.S. to get free food. If true, what does this suggest?*

*Answer: *Over 15 years ago when I volunteered at a food bank in the relatively prosperous city of Denver, Colorado, people were already lining up to get free food. This was before the global financial meltdown of 2008 and I can only imagine what it must be like there now with the coronavirus pandemic, which has brought most of the U.S. economy to a halt.

Since the presidency of Ronald Reagan and his philosophy of “government is the problem,” the social safety nets set up under the Franklin Roosevelt administration during the Great Depression of the 1930s have been gradually and persistently dismantled. As a result, private organizations, often in partnership with local governments have tried to fill the gaps, but without consistent, adequate funding, these programs are at best stop-gap measures in lieu of support at the national level.

With the ascendancy of Trump, who has done his best to gut any remaining social programs, we see the culmination of the neoliberal agenda. In February at the height of the stock market when the Dow Jones index was around 29500, this little man, who really should be tried for negligent homicide, proposed more budget cuts to the Centers for Disease Control after having eliminated 80 percent of the agency’s capabilities to respond to a global outbreak like we are seeing now.

*Q: Are these things the consequences of capitalism in which a very small percentage, or better to say "one percent", keeps everything in its possession to the extent that when a crisis, such as the Covid-19 emerges, the people are pushed to near starvation.*

A: Absolutely. The neoliberal ideologues see the free market as the solution to all social problems, and when applied to healthcare, housing and food distribution, the results are exactly what we are witnessing now in the United States: millions of people lack access to healthcare, cannot find affordable housing and are food insecure.

*Q: Don't you think that the weaknesses of capitalism are being laid bare more evidently in such situations?*

A: Definitely. One of the consequences of the free market is the lack of robustness in the healthcare delivery system. The free market approach dictates profit maximization, so healthcare deliverers concentrate on what is profitable, such as elective surgeries or other boutique services, which only the one percent, as you put it, can afford. There is absolutely no incentive for a corporate healthcare provider to plan for a “black swan” event like the COVID-19 epidemic. For a large health care conglomerate to provide hospital beds and to stockpile masks and other supplies would be considered a breach of fiduciary trust.

And this is precisely the problem with applying the for-profit model to the healthcare system. If a hospital system only uses 85 percent of its beds on average, then eliminating the unused 15 percent would make the system more profitable by reducing unnecessary costs. The end result of this process, which has been going on in the U.S. for at least 40 years, is a bare-bones healthcare system that functions efficiently, but has no robustness to cope with a pandemic, a hurricane, an earthquake or any other unusual calamity.

*Q: Socialism is being constantly attacked by the capitalists. However, in a country in which avaricious capitalism does not talk first, the public should enjoy minimum standards of living, having a home (no matter how small it is) and have access to free healthcare. In view of such realities, don't you think that capitalism must be controlled?*

A: As for myself, I have long held that public control of an enterprise must be in direct proportion to the amount of capital invested. I suppose a corollary of this would be that all essential public services, such as healthcare and public transportation, should be nationalized. Certainly, public housing should be expanded on a national level, as currently the local public-private partnerships building “affordable housing” suffer from an inability to meet the demand. 

Recalling the Iranian experience, Imam Khomeini (ra) instituted a Construction Jihad following the victory of the Islamic Revolution. While it would be too much to expect a similar national program in America, even in the wake of the coronavirus pandemic, still there is historical precedent: President Franklin Roosevelt took dramatic action during the Great Depression to revitalize the economy. So, if after the COVID-19 outbreak subsides American policymakers are still too arrogant and ideologically challenged to use Iran as a model for rebuilding their country, then they can look back 80 years to Roosevelt’s actions for guidance.

*Q: Also, do you think that the statistics given by the U.S. about COVID-19 victims are true, especially as officials in Washington keep accusing Iran of covering up the extent of the crisis at home?*

A: Ask an old mathematician a statistical question, and... Well, no, frankly I believe the U.S. numbers reported are low. There is a theorem in statistics called the Law of Large Numbers. Basically, the idea is that given a set of random samples, the averages of each should converge to the same value as sample size increases. Now looking at the attack rates, that is, the cumulative number of confirmed cases per 100,000 persons, the range is from 0 (Yemen) to almost 1000 (San Marino) with 500 (Iceland) in the middle. The U.S. is around 150 in the middle of the other major western powers, ranging from 100 to 200. To me, this seems like an incredible spread. It could be that the western powers are not doing enough testing, or are not reporting the true numbers.

*Q: Do you also believe that the world, in general, failed to contain the virus?*

A: If we accept the hypothesis that the virus had its origins in Wuhan, then, based on reported cases and deaths in comparison to Europe and America, China has done a spectacular job of containing the pandemic. Likewise, Iran’s efforts at containing the outbreak have been truly amazing, especially given that the country remains under an economic assault by the United States, and can’t even purchase all the necessary medical and humanitarian supplies for its population.

*Q: What is your assessment of the handling of the virus by the Trump administration?*

A: Honestly, I would have to say at best, the current U.S. president has shown a complete lack of leadership, leaving individual state governors to cope with the outbreak as best as they can. Here in New Mexico, we are fortunate enough to have a governor, Michelle Lujan Grisham, who saw the danger coming, marshaled the necessary resources and issued a state-wide stay-at-home order to reduce the spread of the virus.

Forgive my bluntness, but had the culpable clown in the White House taken the pandemic seriously when first informed of it in his daily security briefings in December 2019, and acted decisively upon the warnings, there would have been fewer than the 23,000 deaths as of this moment. Medical supplies could have been allocated from federal stockpiles; a national task force of medical professionals could have been formed; responses, testing methods, and strategies could have been developed; and, international lines of communication made ready.

But no, the bigoted buffoon in residence chose to pretend, at least publicly, that there was no danger, everything was under control, and the coronavirus would die out. Worse yet, this criminal con man claimed hydroxychloroquine was a cure, and several people have died as a result. That’s why I maintain this dangerously demented dilettante should be indicted for negligent homicide. So now, Americans are faced with a raging pandemic that also happens to be causing an economic crisis, which portends to be greater than the Great Depression.

*Q: It seems that East Asian countries, such as Japan and South Korea, have been acting more successfully in containing the virus than the U.S. and European countries. What are the reasons?*

A: The number one reason for Japan and South Korea’s success in combatting COVID-19 is effective leadership. Both countries’ leaders recognized and acknowledged the threat, informed the public of the danger, and initiated a vigorous program of mass testing and quarantine. The opposite happened in the U.S., with Trump being more interested in keeping stock prices high for his billionaire buddies than in the wellbeing of his fellow Americans. In Europe, there seems to have been a lack of coordinated leadership, so each country acted more or less independently, much like the individual states in the U.S. have done.

*Q: How do you see the post-Coronavirus world?*

A: Whether or not one believes the coronavirus was engineered, it is clear that the one-percenters had contingency plans in place to activate during such a calamity. For example, the speed with which the U.S. Federal Reserve responded was astounding. On March 3, long before Trump fully acknowledged the severity of COVID-19, the FED lowered the federal funds rate to 0 to 0.25 percent, which represents an extremely drastic 1.5 percent reduction, in response to falling stock prices. In addition, the FED has returned to the policy of quantitative easing (QE), purchasing treasury and mortgage-backed securities, as it did during the 2008 global financial crisis. The greatest activity is in the so-called repo market, where the FED has gone from loaning $100 billion overnight to $1 trillion to keep credit markets afloat, and even is offering $500 billion for up to three months.

The immediate problem for U.S. small businesses is staying afloat until the pandemic passes. While loans are available from the FED through banks, problems have already arisen. Wells Fargo was unable to process loans because of additional reserve requirements imposed as a result of past behavior involving fraudulent accounts. Additionally, navigating the bureaucracy requires legal help that most small businesses do not have nor can afford. Furthermore, with their customers lacking sufficient disposable income to buy goods and services, many small businesses will undoubtedly go under.

As far as the aftermath of U.S. healthcare, I really don’t see major changes coming despite the shocks now taking place. With privatization so engrained in the minds of policymakers, it is almost inconceivable that, in the wake of COVID-19, there would be a logical and rational shift towards nationalized healthcare. In addition, Americans react negatively to any hint of socialized medicine, or threats to their imagined and nonexistent freedom of choice when it comes to medical care. I would expect at most in the post-coronavirus world that Medicare might be expanded by lowering the eligible age to 60, and the so-called ObamaCare, the Affordable Care Act, might be amended to provide a greater choice of coverages.

It is harder to predict what the post-corona virus American society will look like. Following the relaxation of social distancing and a resumption of daily schedules, people will undoubtedly feel the residual effect of COVID-19 for years to come. The only similar event with respect to a profound impact would have been the 9/11 attacks, and it was years before daily life returned to a semblance of normality. With the coronavirus, I doubt that life in America will ever be the same. It will be interesting to see what happens next.

Source: PressTV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

The SC said:


> The Italian media has reported that the frigate deal is part of a much larger package that includes another four frigates, 20 corvettes based on the Falaj class that Fincantieri built for the United Arab Emirates, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon multirole jets, 24 M346 jet trainers, and a surveillance satellite.


lol falaj class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Marjan, The MEK supporter singer died recently, So MEK accounts were on the edge lately cause they were reminded of their glooming fate, Dying alone.

MEK a-holes orchestrated a ceremony from her:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270430005470932997
They also started tweeting about her and how popular she was and blah blah blah, Some examples:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271860465593995264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269372852605575169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271866724288040960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272022595748204545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269691553041264645https://twitter.com/peymaneh123/status/1271848609743396864
https://twitter.com/NasrinPazuki/status/1271874409230458880
https://twitter.com/amsafavi/status/1271711097683410944

Someone should start mapping these accounts that are talking about Marjan, They are MEK linked accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Aramagedon said:


> *A video that all of Persian speakers should watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yek keshewar ba qudrat dushmaneshan dawera ma shod



Cthulhu said:


> Marjan, The MEK supporter singer died recently, So MEK accounts were on the edge lately cause they were reminded of their glooming fate, Dying alone.
> 
> Someone should start mapping these accounts that are talking about Marjan, They are MEK linked accounts.



Agar feqt Iran yek diaspora dasht ke ma tewaned keara mefad anejam dhad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

Read this interesting article about Houthis building their own drones:

_Iranian proxy forces have created their own drone manufacturing industry, increasing threats to the region, defence experts and intelligence sources have warned.

There are increased security concerns that Houthi rebels in Yemen are becoming increasingly capable in making unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) that can carry explosives long distances.

Their new skills are part of Iran’s strategy to use drones and UAV technology to project its power across the region with the ability to use ‘plausible deniability’ as an excuse for attacks.

It is now using the technology, aligned with its development of highly accurate ballistic missiles, to demonstrate to Gulf States, the US and others that a military attack on Iran would come with significant consequences.


“When you look at what Iran has been doing, it is all very consistent with its reliance on non-conventional tools that allow it to project power with plausible deniability that does not lead to the threat of direct confrontation,” said Dr Aniseh Bassiri Tabrizi, of the Royal United Services Institute (RUSI).

The Middle East specialist warned that Iran’s brinksmanship could result in a “confrontation without that being the intention”. 

She added: “Iraq is the closest case we have seen where this type of strategy is translating into warfare between the two sides.”

The greatest success with drones came after Houthi-made models were used alongside Iranian cruise missiles to attack two oil production facilities belonging to Saudi state oil company Aramco in September last year. The development confirmed Iran's role in arming the Yemeni militia faction.

“The Houthis have their own drone industry,” a military intelligence source told The National. 

“And they are not stupid. They get a new bit of kit, they take it apart and see how it works.

“Amazingly they’ve gained knowledge in ballistic missiles, land attack cruise missiles and drones because that’s the kit they’re getting across the border and by sea from Iran.

“As well as equipment, Iran is providing technical advisers and engineer know-how on how to turn drones into deadly attack weapons.”

The growing Houthi threat to the region has been examined by other analysts at RUSI. Justin Bronk, a Research Fellow for Airpower and Technology at the London-based institution, said: “While it’s low tech – that’s a benefit. If you want to enable your proxies - and Iran does this very successfully with relatively small-scale technical transfer – you need just key components and a few technical specialists. As a result the Houthis have been able to set up quite an impressive indigenous drone battlefield drone industry.”

In a case of “reverse proliferation” the Iranians then took the Houthi manufactured drones to the launch area in Iran – opposite the Kuwait border – and used them alongside their own cruise missiles as part of a “plausible deniability” operation against Saudi. At the time the Houthi drones did not have sufficient range to fly from Yemen 800 kilometres to the Aramco plant.

Both Iranian and Houthi drones are considered a serious threat for countries like Saudi with critical infrastructure spread across a vast geographical area where one attack could cause serious problems. It is also near impossible to defend the infrastructure against drone attacks.

While Iran is passing on its knowledge to allies, it is also expanding drone use for its own forces. Without a strong air force, Iran has found it can achieve ISR – intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance – by flying drones over the battlefield.

This allows troops on the ground to see what’s ‘over the hill’ making it harder to be ambushed or easier to spy on enemy forces.

But they are also becoming effective at using drones to call in highly accurate artillery and mortar fire.

The use of drones for indirect fire is making Iran’s proxies “massively more lethal”, according to Mr Bronk. “For example, a mortar is inaccurate and it’s very hard to be precise in an ambush unless you have a small drone – quadcopter or multi-copter or small UAV - at which point you can spot where your first round goes, adjust with your second and get your third on target. We’ve seen lots of use of that by Iran proxies.”

This can be used against military bases or embassies.

Currently all of Iran’s drones have to be operated by a remote control from a ground station, limiting the range of the bigger drones like the Shahab 129 to about 200km. Iran has yet to match the ability to remotely control drones from space on a par with America’s massive satellite communications network.

However, defending against drones – especially mass attacks – is very difficult as a definitive technology does not exist, although defence manufacturers are looking at laser and jamming technology alongside detection equipment._







A shot down drone on display.






An IED built with Iranian components and camouflaged as a cooking pot recovered by Arab Coalition forces in Yemen.






An Iranian-supplied STEYR .50 Calibre sniper riffle being used by the Houthi rebels in Yemen.






An Iranian-built Qasef-1 drone used by Houthi rebels in Yemen.






Two anti-tank guided missiles (ATGM). The one on the right is a Russian-made Kornet, and on the left is an Iranian imitation. Markings show they were built in 2015 indicating they were smuggled to Yemen after the UN arms embargo.






IEDs camouflaged inside a fake rock. Arab Coalition officials estimate they have defused up to 30,000 such devices since the war began.






IEDs camouflaged inside a fake rock. Arab Coalition officials estimate they have defused up to 30,000 such devices since the war began.






Farsi language was found enscribed on the wiring of this drone battery from a Qasef-1 UAV indicating its Iranian origins.






The engine of a Qasef-1 drone shot down by Arab Coalition forces in Yemen.






Limpet mines.






Electronics of an IED.

https://www.thenational.ae/world/me...heir-own-drone-industry-in-yemen-1.1032847#11

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

یک زمانی حوثی ها می گفتن گزینه های استراتژیک رو می کنیم و همه پوزخند میزدند و می گفتند پس کی رو می کنین​
یه زمانی ایران میگفت تنگه ها رو میبندیم و جواب میومد شاید برای مدت کوتاهی ببندید ولی بازش می کنیم. .خودتون به تنگه هرمز بیشتر نیاز دارید
هرمز رو دور می زنیم 
پوز خند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aspen said:


> Farsi language was found enscribed on the wiring of this drone battery from a Qasef-1 UAV indicating its Iranian origins.


is there something wrong with my eyes ? I can't see anything persian


----------



## sha ah

8 million + Covid-19 infections worldwide
436,218 death so far
4.1 million have recovered
Approx 140,000 new cases a day 
Approx 5000 deaths a day

2.1 million infected in the USA
117,000+ deaths in the USA
870,000+ recoveries in the USA

Iran is now at number 9 rather than 10 or 11 in the global Covid-19 rankings. 

It seems however that there are other countries like 
Mexico 4000+ infections 269 deaths today
Peru 4800+ infections 150 deaths today
Pakistan 5000+ infections 97 deaths today
India is at 10,000 and 300 deaths a day
Russia is at 8000-10,000 with 100-300 deaths a day
Brazil is at average 20,000 with 500-1000 a day
Saudi Arabia 4507 infections today 39 deaths today

It seem as if several nations will soon bypass Iran within the next few weeks. 

This is sad because various European countries. like France, Italy, Spain, which were very hard hit, seem to have mostly overcome the crisis, with very minimal numbers. 

Even looking at Turkey, the country is doing much better than Iran, with only 15 deaths yesterday, although it should be noted that they just reopened their economy and many provinces are still under lockdown. Also in recent days their daily infection rates have seen a significant increase from 1000 to around 1500. Only time will tell. 

Then there are countless nations, like for example Afghanistan, poor nations that cannot even afford testing and in some cases you hear stories of people NEVER receiving results or waiting weeks. According to a recent test conducted by a group of scientists, half of the people in Kabul are showing symptoms of Covid-19

There are also several claims by experts and scientists stating that Erdogan and his family did everything in their power to cover up the true extent of Covid-19 epidemic in Turkey, since him and his family own extensive shares in the new massive Airport which was built and many hotels and tourist related industries. Perhaps the true numbers are being sugar coated in a desperate attempt to bring tourists back ? 

Iran is not really doing well with the Coronavirus epidemic. Iran is now going through a second wave, which could not be avoided since the US prevented the IMF from giving Iran vital loans. 

Instead of 2 months, Iran was only under lockdown for 1 month. At the end of that one month the numbers had been significantly reduced. However when Iran opened up its economy again, it's now experienced a second way, with higher infection rates than the first wave. However the death rates have been significantly reduced, probably due to acquired experience by medical experts and the procurement of vital equipment like respirators.

In any case Iran is not doing that well, probably average in the world with daily infection rates of 2000+ and daily death rates of 50-100. 

There are countries that are doing much worse. The USA still isn't doing that well, with 20,000 infections yesterday, although with only 300 deaths. The US has also been able to significantly reduce their daily death rates. 

Today was NOT good for Iran and neither was yesterday, 2472 new infections yesterday with 107 deaths and 2449 new infections today with 114 deaths. The death rate has now climbed above 100. 

I'm not sure if this is because Iran didn't lockdown for long enough or if its because the government isn't spending enough time and energy trying to enforce social distancing and other measures. I think the time has come to enforce severe penalties on those who refuse to go along with the rules and regulations, Perhaps one warning and then the next time a steep fine, even jail time for repeat offenders ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

*Famed Iranian Actor Mohammad Ali Keshavarz Dies At 90*

Mohammad Ali Keshavarz, a legendary actor in Iranian film, theater, and television, has died at the age of 90 in Tehran.

Keshavarz was hospitalized in early June with a kidney problem, after which he was placed in the intensive care unit due to a lung infection.

The prominent actor had been ill since 1990 and hospitalized several times.

Keshavarz was born in Isfahan in 1930 and began his theatrical career in the late 1930s.

Over several decades, he featured in about 50 movies, more than 30 television series, and several theaters.

Among his most famous roles were those in the popular television series The Patriarch and such films as Clay and Mirror, Mother, and Ragbar.

He is considered one of the five great male actors in Iranian theater, cinema, and television.


https://www.rferl.org/a/iran-culture-film-television-keshavarz/30670381.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

Aspen said:


> Farsi language was found enscribed on the wiring of this drone battery from a Qasef-1 UAV indicating its Iranian origins.


they r using DIY stuff like neo 7m GPS module, I also used neo ublox 6m, and its pain to activate them and receive data for the first time. it takes hours.


----------



## Shawnee

I am looking for the Iranian underwater rifle. Anyone?
I think I have seen a link for it years ago.
........


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272857882929872896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

“All is well” has become a known phrase for everyone.






Reportedly, India lost 20 soldiers and maybe land?? and now they are trying to defuse the situation!
........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Shawnee said:


> “All is well” has become a known phrase for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reportedly, India lost 20 soldiers and maybe land?? and now they are trying to defuse the situation!
> ........


india lacks gut.


----------



## Shawnee

Mithridates said:


> india lacks gut.



Why do they buy so many stuff from Russia to Israel, if they always choose to defuse!
It is actually Modi who is the tough guy. At least he could make some Trumpish speech about quick wars.
..........


----------



## Mithridates

Shawnee said:


> Why do they buy so many stuff from Russia to Israel, if they always choose to defuse!
> It is actually Modi who is the tough guy. At least he could make some Trumpish speech about quick wars.
> ..........


i don't know much about eastern Asian affairs but it seems like India compromises in many fronts against china. they are not in good position compared to china.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

DBC Persian 





Subscribe to their channel if you can. We really need channels like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> DBC Persian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subscribe to their channel if you can. We really need channels like this.



What a joke! George Floyd died of claustrophobia.
Siavash Ardalan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> What a joke! George Floyd died of claustrophobia.
> Siavash Ardalan


Siavash Arghavan  See their channel. 

Too in chand sal hich kasi intori heykale BBC ro ghahveyi nakarde bood. Yeki mesle in ro bayad baraye Mano to bezanan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

I’m probably third Iranian Elite member

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

*How Iran’s clergy helped conquer coronavirus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Philosopher said:


> Great job bro. I look forward to seeing what you produce. @mohsen Dadash, do you have any good sources showing long range Iranian IR system with information?


don't waste your time, there is already one in Iranian section, search for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Shawnee said:


> Why do they buy so many stuff from Russia to Israel, if they always choose to defuse!
> It is actually Modi who is the tough guy. At least he could make some Trumpish speech about quick wars.
> ..........


Modi is good at massacaring muslim in india...he is a himduvata terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussainb72

It looks like the Houthis have been active for the last 2 days. A drone attack 2 days ago which destroyed an ammunition storage, and now this:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272963992265383937

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fulgrim

if that is true with the 6 destroyed F-15 fighter that is a very good action. i hope that saudi arabia one time stop war against houthis and leave yemem. i hope that they soon lost so much equipment that the war is not more profitable for them. may God send a angel with everry rocket that the houtis sent to saudia arabia that burns the saudi Equipment. and may god send a angel with everry iranian, houthi, iraqi and syrian fighter to protect them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

mohammad45 said:


> @PakSword
> Sir, i feel there is a connection between @Beny Karachun and @Falcon29
> I maybe wrong, but i saw something and i need your dear one's assisstance in this case.


Raise it to GHQ for IP checking please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

PakSword said:


> Raise it to GHQ for IP checking please.



He's gonna waste his and PDF staff's time.


----------



## Shawnee

That is why we should not spend a lot of time responding to the trolls. Someone who tries to look Israeli or Pakistani may be from a third nation wasting our time.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Shawnee said:


> That is why we should not spend a lot of time responding to the trolls. Someone who tries to look Israeli or Pakistani may be from a third nation wasting our time.
> ......



You and your buddy are delusional, he gets bothered by my posts in ME section and tries very hard to get me banned. Now he trying to associate me with British Jew guy to claim I am double user. It's not gonna work at all. He needs to learn how to accept difference of opinion and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Shawnee

Falcon29 said:


> You and your buddy are delusional, he gets bothered by my posts in ME section and tries very hard to get me banned. Now he trying to associate me with British Jew guy to claim I am double user. It's not gonna work at all. He needs to learn how to accept difference of opinion and that's all there is to it.


I don’t know.
In 8 years of my forum experience, this guy Benny is the only Israeli who keeps commenting in the Iranian section on and on. The last troll, I remember was 500 who had a very different style.
....


----------



## Falcon29

mohammad45 said:


> To get you banned? You are less than a garbage bag in this very forum. But its necessary to Know you are a Jew or not. It makes many things Clear, at least for me.



Again you lie, if you thought like this you'd ignore my posts and stop trying to be dictator of forum and trying to get me banned. You should be one to be banned for numerous insults simply for me sharing my opinions on ME topics. 

So I told you again, don't tag for me insulting and trying to get me banned or I will get moderators involved this time.



Shawnee said:


> I don’t know.
> In 8 years of my forum experience, this guy Benny is the only Israeli who keeps commenting in the Iranian section on and on. The last troll, I remember was 500 who had a very different style.
> ....



Everyone is permitted to post wherever they want, it's a public forum owned by Pakistani-American. Those who don't like this can leave the forum.


----------



## Shawnee

Falcon29 said:


> Again you lie, if you thought like this you'd ignore my posts and stop trying to be dictator of forum and trying to get me banned. You should be one to be banned for numerous insults simply for me sharing my opinions on ME topics.
> 
> So I told you again, don't tag for me insulting and trying to get me banned or I will get moderators involved this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is permitted to post wherever they want, it's a public forum owned by Pakistani-American. Those who don't like this can leave the forum.



Sure but what if something smells fishy!!
......


----------



## Falcon29

Shawnee said:


> Sure but what if something smells fishy!!
> ......



It's a lost cause, give it up and stop trying to play dictator on the forum. Islam teaches people to express their narrative through reason not insulting, narrative-building and through compulsion.



Shawnee said:


> Sure but what if something smells fishy!!
> ......



What if you are the false flagger and not me? Why don't you have Iranian flag up even though you are Iranian? You wanna play this game?


----------



## Shawnee

Falcon29 said:


> It's a lost cause, give it up and stop trying to play dictator on the forum. Islam teaches people to express their narrative through reason not insulting, narrative-building and through compulsion.
> 
> 
> 
> What if you are the false flagger and not me? Why don't you have Iranian flag up even though you are Iranian? You wanna play this game?



It is about fishy behavior and having an agenda.

My flag is based on the pdf questions. Simple. I am a simple person with no agenda.

An agenda is trying to look like a Libyan and smearing Turks, while being a Greek.
........


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> It is about fishy behavior and having an agenda.
> 
> My flag is based on the pdf questions. Simple. I am a simple person with no agenda.
> 
> An agenda is trying to look like a Libyan and smearing Turks, while being a Greek.
> ........


This Professional troll knows how to divert attention. For plenty of times he promised to Leave forum but he is still doing What he is payed for. Ignore the troll, he is wasting your time with his rant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Shawnee said:


> It is about fishy behavior and having an agenda.
> 
> My flag is based on the pdf questions. Simple. I am a simple person with no agenda.
> 
> An agenda is trying to look like a Libyan and smearing Turks, while being a Greek.
> ........



It's very easy to tell who is false flagger or not. They often troll and try to get banned very quickly. There is nothing 'fishy' about me or my posts. I do not need to worship Iran for me to no longer come off as 'fishy' for you. Majority of ME audience does not have positive view of Iranian gov't. You need to go to Arabic forum to see that. Only on this forum do you guys try passing off these realities.


----------



## hussainb72

A video has been released by a group that works with the Iraqi army. They have taken responsibility for many attacks in Iraq including the latest C130 crash landing and rocket attacks on the US embassy and bases. They also said that there were some casualties in the rocket attacks, but the media didnt report it.
https://www.alalamtv.net/news/49982...العديد-من-العمليات-المعادية-لأميركا-في-العراق

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Nobody can tell you who will win this election. Numbers are not in favor of Trump but numbers are not impossible to change.

- What if Biden wins?
I don’t think Biden will automatically revive the deal and he may want to make modifications.

If Biden wins and wants the deal, there is no way to kill the deal before his term.

Killing the deal has no meaning.

*Even if Iran tests 10 nuclear missiles before November, president Biden can revive the deal if he decides to.

Europe is nobody. Zilch. None. 
US is the ONLY power in the Westeros.*
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Shawnee
Dadash
این ابله شاید نمیدونه که اگر اردوغان دستش به منابع نفت و گازی لیبی برسه دهانمان سرویسه. 
هاشمی یکبار از اسلامگرایان الجزایر لفظی حمایت کرد که با هماهنگی فرانسه شهروندان الجزایر رو سر میبریدند. در همین اثنا اسرائیل سلاح های یوزی که برای ارتش شاهنشاهی تولید شده بود رو تحویل وحشی های اسلامگرای افراطی الجزایر تحویل داد و داستان این شد که ایران علیه منافع الجزایر اقدام کرده.
بگذریم. حمایت از هر طرفی در لیبی تبعات و خطرات جبران ناپذیری داره. برای ایران و روسیه که دارند نفت و گاز به ترکیه می‌فروشند بهتره که هفتر پیروز باشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

mohammad45 said:


> @Shawnee
> Dadash
> این ابله شاید نمیدونه که اگر اردوغان دستش به منابع نفت و گازی لیبی برسه دهانمان سرویسه.
> هاشمی یکبار از اسلامگرایان الجزایر لفظی حمایت کرد که با هماهنگی فرانسه شهروندان الجزایر رو سر میبریدند. در همین اثنا اسرائیل سلاح های یوزی که برای ارتش شاهنشاهی تولید شده بود رو تحویل وحشی های اسلامگرای افراطی الجزایر تحویل داد و داستان این شد که ایران علیه منافع الجزایر اقدام کرده.
> بگذریم. حمایت از هر طرفی در لیبی تبعات و خطرات جبران ناپذیری داره. برای ایران و روسیه که دارند نفت و گاز به ترکیه می‌فروشند بهتره که هفتر پیروز باشه.



اخه حفتر باید پاسخ محبتمون رو بده که شاید نداده
حفتر چن سال پیش ورود ایرانی ها رو ممنوع کرد‌‌

ما با اردوغان معاملات خوبی کردیم
بدی هم زیاد داره اردوغان

حالا هنوز کاری نکرده اند یه جمله خشک و خالی
ما باید دو طرف رو حفظ کنیم تو لیبی
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

hussainb72 said:


> It looks like the Houthis have been active for the last 2 days. A drone attack 2 days ago which destroyed an ammunition storage, and now this:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272963992265383937



Can someone very this? 6 F-15's is a lot if true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

mohammad45 said:


> اگر ترکیه از لحاظ نفتی و گازی مستقل بشه اولا یک منبع درآمد از دست دادیم درثانی توان حرکت ترکیه در سوریه دهها برابر میشه. اگر حفتر پیروز بشه میشه داستان الجزایر.



ما هنوز هیچ از حفتر به دست نیاوردیم

فکر نمیکنم ترکیه در طولانی مدت حتی به سرت برسه
تا حالا هیچ میدان نفتی نداشته

مزیت سرباز های سوری در لیبی به خیلی چیز ها بستگی داره
اگر یکجا مستقر بشن و مستقل هم باشن و رییس خودشون باشن خوبه

ولی اگر روسیه بگذارتشون پیشونی جبهه تا اخر همش ضرره

امریکا میخواد خود روسیه رو هم بندازه بیرون از لیبی
داستان دراز خواهد بود
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> ما هنوز هیچ از حفتر به دست نیاوردیم
> 
> فکر نمیکنم ترکیه در طولانی مدت حتی به سرت برسه
> تا حالا هیچ میدان نفتی نداشته
> 
> مزیت سرباز های سوری در لیبی به خیلی چیز ها بستگی داره
> اگر یکجا مستقر بشن و مستقل هم باشن و رییس خودشون باشن خوبه
> 
> ولی اگر روسیه بگذارتشون پیشونی جبهه تا اخر همش ضرره
> 
> امریکا میخواد خود روسیه رو هم بندازه بیرون از لیبی
> داستان دراز خواهد بود
> .....


حفتر خر مهمی نیست داش. مهم اینه که هیچ طرفی پیروز نباشه تا ما سوریه و عراق رو امن کنیم.
در کل زیاد مهم نیست ولی مهمه که دوباره داستان الجزایر نشه. ظریف اگر عقل داشت فقط ابراز نگرانی می‌کرد و بس.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

mohammad45 said:


> حفتر خر مهمی نیست داش. مهم اینه که هیچ طرفی پیروز نباشه تا ما سوریه و عراق رو امن کنیم.
> در کل زیاد مهم نیست ولی مهمه که دوباره داستان الجزایر نشه. ظریف اگر عقل داشت فقط ابراز نگرانی می‌کرد و بس.



داداش خاطرت جم

ما بریم یا نریم این داستان درازه و سرشون گرمه
داستان مدیترانه که تازه شروع شده

من فک نمیکنم ظریف سر خود گفته
پشتش کلی حسابه
و اخباری که ما نمیدونیم
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussainb72

Aspen said:


> Can someone very this? 6 F-15's is a lot if true


The saudis have denied all the past attacks since the attack Riyadh. The Houthis did manage to strike some targets there, but the saudis said they intercepted them. On that night I was talking to my saudi friend who actually lives in Riyadh. It was past midnight, and suddenly he just left the call, he texted me about 30 mins later saying that he heard something like 3 big explosions and that some areas near him were on fire, he had moved to a shelter. Later he said that the missiles hit something but it wasnt clear what it was. Also a video was found that showed how 2 patriot missiles missed the houthi missile as it was moving towards its target. So I am expecting the media to stay silent and not report anything or just deny it.



mohammad45 said:


> حفتر خر مهمی نیست داش. مهم اینه که هیچ طرفی پیروز نباشه تا ما سوریه و عراق رو امن کنیم.
> در کل زیاد مهم نیست ولی مهمه که دوباره داستان الجزایر نشه. ظریف اگر عقل داشت فقط ابراز نگرانی می‌کرد و بس.


What I think Iran is doing right now is that they are aiming at fixing the relations between Turkey, Russia and Syria. If that is fixed, Syria will be saved, Libya will end in a better way and Iran will advantage from both. Also Iran will form a stronger alliance with all the members. Also this will make it easier to kick the US out of the region as they US bases will be surrounded in this way and they will be much vulnerable.

Israel is violating the Lebanese air space by sending in UAVs and fighter aircrafts.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273522543606083585

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mithridates

*Canada approves sale of drone optics to Turkey despite arms embargo*

Canada has decided to approve the sales of sophisticated military drone optics to Turkey, which has been under a Canadian arms embargo since October 2019 following Ankara's military incursion into Syria, Middle East Eye can reveal.

In April, Canada extended its arms sales ban to Turkey without giving any explanations, even though other allies, such as the United States, ended similar bans against Ankara months ago.

Turkey’s main drone suppliers, Baykar and TAI, use Canadian producer Wescam’s electro-optical (EO) and infrared (IR) cameras in their armed and unarmed drones.

The decision to extend the embargo has worried the Turkish officials who actively deploy these aircraft in campaigns in Syria and Libya, where Ankara is supporting the UN-recognised government in its fight against eastern-based general Khalifa Haftar.

Several reports suggested that Turkey has also suffered losses of drones in these two battlefields and their rapid replacement is essential.

Following the decision, Turkey's top officials, including President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, Defence Minister Hulusi Akar and Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu, made a flurry of phone calls to their Canadian counterparts to resolve the problem.

“Canada has decided to issue an exemption for these military level cameras after the diplomatic exchanges,” one Turkish official, speaking on condition of anonymity due to government protocol, told MEE.

The Turkish official expects that the optics shipments will be arriving this month.

Canada’s Department of Foreign Affairs said in a statement to MEE that Canada may issue export permits for military items depending on the circumstances.

“In April 2020, Canada significantly narrowed the scope of its policy regarding the export of controlled items to Turkey,” said a spokesperson for Global Affairs Canada.

“While restrictions will continue to apply to military exports to Turkey, Canada will consider on a case-by-case basis whether there are exceptional circumstances, including but not limited to Nato cooperation programs that might justify issuing an export permit for military items.”

The spokesperson said exporters who were issued permits for similar items for Turkey prior to 11 October 2010 may continue to export during their period of validity.

*Third largest buyer*
Turkish officials still do not know why Canada extended its ban on arms sales to Turkey in April while removing a similar ban on Saudi Arabia - which intends to sign a multibillion-dollar arms deal with Ottowa. Canadian officials declined to provide a reason to MEE.

However, officials continue to be concerned about the other Canadian military items and training needed by the Turkish military that have also been suspended.

Last year, Turkey purchased two Canadian Bombardier Global 600 type business aircraft to use as part of locally developed Remote Electronic Support/ Electronic Attack Ability in Air Platform (HAVA SOJ).

“The aircraft are in Turkey but Canadians will not provide the required training and transfer of know-how because of these bans,” said the Turkish official. “One Canadian firm has also stopped supplying a helicopter platform needed for the national warship programme MILGEM.”

According to 2018 military export data released by the Canadian government, Turkey had purchased $115m worth of Canadian military goods, making it the third-largest buyer.

Saudi Arabia takes its place at the top of the list with more than $1bn in military purchases.


do you guys remember the "know your place" and "we produce quality stuff" comments?? they were mocking Iranian IR sensors quality while their sensors are actually Canadian.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

hussainb72 said:


> The saudis have denied all the past attacks since the attack Riyadh. The Houthis did manage to strike some targets there, but the saudis said they intercepted them. On that night I was talking to my saudi friend who actually lives in Riyadh. It was past midnight, and suddenly he just left the call, he texted me about 30 mins later saying that he heard something like 3 big explosions and that some areas near him were on fire, he had moved to a shelter. Later he said that the missiles hit something but it wasnt clear what it was. Also a video was found that showed how 2 patriot missiles missed the houthi missile as it was moving towards its target. So I am expecting the media to stay silent and not report anything or just deny it.
> 
> 
> What I think Iran is doing right now is that they are aiming at fixing the relations between Turkey, Russia and Syria. If that is fixed, Syria will be saved, Libya will end in a better way and Iran will advantage from both. Also Iran will form a stronger alliance with all the members. Also this will make it easier to kick the US out of the region as they US bases will be surrounded in this way and they will be much vulnerable.
> 
> Israel is violating the Lebanese air space by sending in UAVs and fighter aircrafts.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273522543606083585



This VTOL drone is loitering using its engines. This is the first time we show our VTOL loitering capability on a target.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

I found this very interesting.

*Hummingbirds Can See Colors Humans Can Only Imagine*
*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Hummingbirds can perceive colors that the human eye cannot, thanks to the addition of an extra cone in the hummingbird's eye that we don't possess, new research reveals.*







The findings, demonstrated in experiments with wild broad-tailed hummingbirds (Selasphorus platycercus) in Colorado, suggest that the ability to discriminate non-spectral colors (including ultraviolet wavelengths) could play a vital role in behaviors including mating, feeding, and evading predators.

Unlike humans, who have three kinds of color-sensitive cone cells in our eyes, birds have four types of cone cells that help them to process the differences between different kinds of colors. With three cones, human eyes can perceive what's known as trichromatic color, made up from a neural blend of red, green, and blue light, ScienceAlert reported.

Thanks to that process, our brains can perceive the non-spectral color purple (because it's a combination of blue and red). But animals with an extra cone can see an even greater spectrum of colors by being sensitive to more kinds of light wavelengths - opening the door to other kinds of color combinations that we can't see or even... imagine.

"Humans are color-blind compared to birds and many other animals," says evolutionary biologist Mary Caswell Stoddard from Princeton University.

"Not only does having a fourth color cone type extend the range of bird-visible colors into the UV, it potentially allows birds to perceive combination colors like ultraviolet+green and ultraviolet+red – but this has been hard to test."

It's thought that birds, with their extra cone cell, may be able to perceive as many as five non-spectral colors, including purple, ultraviolet+red, ultraviolet+green, ultraviolet+yellow, and ultraviolet+purple.

To test this, Caswell and her team set up 'bird vision' LED tubes programmed to display a number of colors, including the non-spectral colors that humans cannot see. These devices were then placed beside water-feeders, some of which contained sugar water (which the birds like) next to one color, while others contained plain water next to a different color.

They would then swap the positions of these feeders and see if the birds could use the color indicator to tell which feeder was which.

In a series of randomized experiments over three years (involving thousands of feeding sessions), the goal was to see if the hummingbirds showed a preference to feed at the water stations displaying the ultraviolet color combinations, which would support that they could see them, even if humans can't.

As it turns out, the animals could, easily distinguishing between the different kinds of non-spectral colors to obtain a sweet reward.

"It was amazing to watch," says study co-author and PhD student Harold Eyster from the University of British Columbia.

"The ultraviolet+green light and green light looked identical to us, but the hummingbirds kept correctly choosing the ultraviolet+green light associated with sugar water. Our experiments enabled us to get a sneak peek into what the world looks like to a hummingbird."

While we humans with our puny human eyes can't really understand what these color variations look like to the animals, the results suggest there is a discernible difference - as far as birds are concerned - between ultraviolet, red, and ultraviolet+red, with the same going for ultraviolet+green, ultraviolet+yellow, and ultraviolet+purple.

We might not be able to see or understand it, but the hummingbird can.

In another experiment, the researchers analyzed almost 1,000 different kinds of bird plumage, and almost 2,400 different kinds of plants, and found that the colors of about one-third of each would be perceived as a non-spectral color – indicating just how much this visual ability could affect their interactions with the world.

"These results are consistent with the claim that birds are tetrachromats, such that the avian color space represents a vast range of behaviorally and ecologically relevant colors, many of which humans (or any trichromat) cannot even imagine," the researchers explain in their paper.

"Showing that birds can discriminate a variety of non-spectral colors provides a step forward in our understanding of the dimensionality of bird vision."

There's still a lot to be learned here, with the researchers saying their results, impressive as they are, fall short of a proof that birds possess a tetrachromatic visual system.

In the future, more rigorous experiments with more colors could help us further test the limits of birds' color perception. Even then, there's still much we don't know about what neural mechanisms enable the animals' brains to perceive these colors.

Not to mention, as the researchers say, the "more philosophical question of what non-spectral colors really look like" in the strange eyes of hummingbirds.

"Does UV+green appear to birds as a mix of those colors (analogous to a double-stop chord played by a violinist) or as a sublime new color (analogous to a completely new tone unlike its components)? We cannot say," the authors write, noting that pondering this unanswerable question about unseeable colors is purely a human burden.

"Ultimately, what matters to a bird is probably not whether colorful signals are detected by adjacent or nonadjacent cone types: It is how those colors function to provide information about food, mates, or predators."

*https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/...gbirds-can-see-colors-humans-can-only-imagine*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273696087564566530

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I found a new channel on youtube. Professionally made videos and he covers very interesting topics such as this.


----------



## Shawnee

۲۵ کشوری که به این قطعنامه رای مثبت دادند شامل استرالیا، بلژیک، برزیل، کانادا، اکوادور، مصر، استونی، فرانسه، آلمان، غنا، یونان، مجارستان، ایتالیا، ژاپن، کویت، مراکش، نیجریه، نروژ، پاناما، عربستان سعودی، سوئد، انگلیس، آمریکا، اروگوئه و آرژانتین هستند.

روسیه و چین نیز به این قطعنامه رای منفی دادند.

براساس این گزارش، کشورهای آذربایجان، هند، مغولستان، نیجر، پاکستان، آفریقای جنوبی و تایلند به این قطعنامه رای ممتنع دادند.

کویت و عربستان رو ببینین
خاصه کویت
جوووون
.....​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*دم بچه های وزارت اطلاعات گرم *


*فوری/ مرگ قاضی منصوری در رومانی*







https://www.asriran.com/fa/news/733990/فوری-مرگ-قاضی-منصوری-در-رومانی

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

skyshadow said:


> *دم بچه های وزارت اطلاعات گرم *
> 
> 
> *فوری/ مرگ قاضی منصوری در رومانی*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asriran.com/fa/news/733990/فوری-مرگ-قاضی-منصوری-در-رومانی



جان
یاد روسیه افتادم و کشتن جاسوس روس

خیلی جالب شد
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

skyshadow said:


> *دم بچه های وزارت اطلاعات گرم *
> 
> 
> *فوری/ مرگ قاضی منصوری در رومانی*
> 
> https://www.asriran.com/fa/news/733990/فوری-مرگ-قاضی-منصوری-در-رومانی



The sanity of such people is always clouded by their greed. The fact he actually thought he could escape and live a merry life with his stolen bribe money is proof of this. I would say let this be lesson to others but like I said, such people don't think logically enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Philosopher said:


> The sanity of such people is always clouded by their greed. The fact he actually thought he could escape and live a merry life with his stolen bribe money is proof of this. I would say let this be lesson to others but like I said, such people don't think logically enough.



اوج حماقت کسی که خانواده اش رو تو ایران ول میکنه و میره اروپا با اموال دزدی
به خیال اینکه به واسطه پول و اطلاعاتی که داره تحویل گرفته میشه

متاسفانه من فک نمیکنم ایران کشته اونو
احتمال داره خودکشی کرده وقتی سازمانهای اطلاعاتی غربی شروع به تخلیه اطلاعاتی کردنش و حساب دستش اومده


و شاید هم در پس پرده زنده باشه



اخوند و این عاقبت

مولوی میگه
مرگ بد با صد فضیحت ای پسر
تو شهیدی دیده ای از ک. خر
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> ۲۵ کشوری که به این قطعنامه رای مثبت دادند شامل استرالیا، بلژیک، برزیل، کانادا، اکوادور، مصر، استونی، فرانسه، آلمان، غنا، یونان، مجارستان، ایتالیا، ژاپن، کویت، مراکش، نیجریه، نروژ، پاناما، عربستان سعودی، سوئد، انگلیس، آمریکا، اروگوئه و آرژانتین هستند.
> 
> روسیه و چین نیز به این قطعنامه رای منفی دادند.
> 
> براساس این گزارش، کشورهای آذربایجان، هند، مغولستان، نیجر، پاکستان، آفریقای جنوبی و تایلند به این قطعنامه رای ممتنع دادند.
> 
> کویت و عربستان رو ببینین
> خاصه کویت
> جوووون
> .....​


وقتی دستگاه دیپلماسی ضعیف باشه و روحانی و‌ظریف سر کار باشن همین میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> وقتی دستگاه دیپلماسی ضعیف باشه و روحانی و‌ظریف سر کار باشن همین میشه



مرگش شبیه خودکشی هس ه
پریدن بیرون از پنجره زیر فشار تخلیه اطلاعاتی

البته هس موفق نبود
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

https://en.deirezzor24.net/new-rapprochement-between-the-russia-and-iran-forces-in-deir-ezzor/

میگه فاطمیون میرن لیبی
@mohammad45 
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The situation is not looking good in Iran. The second wave is still going strong, if you can call it a second wave anymore.

In IRAN, 2615 new Covid-19 infections today and 120 new deaths 

Brazil is at a whopping 55,000+ new cases today, USA is at 30,000+ infections today, Russia 7900+, India 14,700+ Chile 6000+, Peru 3500+, Saudi Arabia 4000+, Pakistan 4900+

On the other hand countries like the UK, Spain, Italy, Germany, Turkey seem to have gone through the worst of it, with significant decreases from their relative peaks. 

It seems as if countries that took significant measures early on and locked down for atleast 2 months are fairing much better now than nations that reacted late or failed to impose serious lock down or quarantine measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> https://en.deirezzor24.net/new-rapprochement-between-the-russia-and-iran-forces-in-deir-ezzor/
> 
> میگه فاطمیون میرن لیبی
> @mohammad45
> ......


سایت فیلتره داش. شانتژ رسانه ابه. دروغه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

mohammad45 said:


> سایت فیلتره داش. شانتژ رسانه ابه. دروغه



اره سایتش در پیته
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Pls,Tag me when new stuffs gonna unveiled.
I will be busy for now, at least for two weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

We should Mogolization/turkification everyone to revive ottoman empire:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

@Aramagedon 

Thank you for the recommendation dadashe aziz. I am happy you feel that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Philosopher said:


> @Aramagedon
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation dadashe aziz. I am happy you feel that way.




Azizami. ba tavajoh be sathe etelaate nezami'yi ke dari omidvaram professional ya TT bebinamet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Aramagedon said:


> Azizami. ba tavajoh be sathe etelaate nezami'yi ke dari omidvaram professional ya TT bebinamet.



Mamnoon dadashi. Ina title bedan ya nadan ma inja vazifemoon faghad defa az Iran hast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Philosopher said:


> Mamnoon dadashi. Ina title bedan ya nadan ma inja vazifemoon faghad defa az Iran hast.


I hope you stay here for a long time ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

loool so true

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274384905301041153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274337427696627712

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Mithridates said:


> do you guys remember the "know your place" and "we produce quality stuff" comments?? they were mocking Iranian IR sensors quality while their sensors are actually Canadian.



Yes, we still produce better sensors for our systems such as Cats, Daff and Aselflir 400 than Trash Iran systems, but since our standards are far higher than poor Iran standards, they are not enough for us and we have to import them until we can develop them? OK ?


----------



## Sina-1

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Yes, we still produce better sensors for our systems such as Cats, Daff and Aselflir 400 than Trash Iran systems, but since our standards are far higher than poor Iran standards, they are not enough for us and we have to import them until we can develop them? OK ?


That’s certainly one way of putting it. Another way is that your “own produced” is subpar. Even another way is that the components you import for the your “own produced” is subpar. That’s why you rather import than “produce”. Either way. Subpar! Ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Sina-1 said:


> That’s certainly one way of putting it. Another way is that your “own produced” is subpar. Even another way is that the components you import for the your “own produced” is subpar. That’s why you rather import than “produce”. Either way. Subpar! Ok?



Wow, according to the wonderful intelligence of you Iranians, a man who can produce Renault 12 is superior to a man who ordered the Volvo XC90 because he did'not think the Renault Dacia he produced was enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Wow, according to the wonderful intelligence of you Iranians, a man who can produce Renault 12 is superior to a man who ordered the Volvo XC90 because he did'not think the Renault Dacia he produced was enough.


Lol no, that’s not logic. It’s your own made up gibberish.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## QWECXZ

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Wow, *according to the wonderful intelligence of you Iranians*, a man who can produce Renault 12 is superior to a man who ordered the Volvo XC90 because he did'not think the Renault Dacia he produced was enough.


Turks are definitely the last one that should talk about intelligence. Compare Iranian diaspora in the USA with all the discrimination against them to the Turkish diaspora in Germany and everything will become immediately evident. Now go sell your kabob in a corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

People please discuss with out calling each other names.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

QWECXZ said:


> Your ugly wife and sister can be the next girls that an Iranian tourist fucks next when he comes to your prostitution infested Turkey for entertainment. Turks have always been like a bunch of poor Thai girls to us. Iranians in Turkey live in houses that your average Turk can only dream of. We are buying your best houses while you guys live like shit.
> 
> Don't forget how your most famous singer Ebru was nothing but a f*cktoy to an Iranian business man in Turkey.



AHAHAHAHAH 

Even the man you give an example is actually TURK. You are such a poor poor that you comfort yourself with these


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

BHarwana said:


> People please discuss with out calling each other names.



When people say "Indian" to yours, while yours stopping time in this forum, you are silent when the word "Mongols" is mentioned here every day, I guess the Turks should come and silence these ****** every time.


----------



## QWECXZ

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> When people say "Indian" to yours, while yours stopping time in this forum, you are silent when the word "Mongols" is mentioned here every day, I guess the Turks should come and silence these poor bitches every time.


You idiot came here only to pick a fight and insult others. Now you have no right to play the victim when you were given what you deserved, torke khar. Nobody was insulting Turks until you mutant Mongol appeared here and insulted Iran and Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> A Turkish owner of Sierra Nevada, America's official space shuttle supplier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is Fatih Ozmen "OWNER" of the firm.
> Not a poor fire worshiper employee waiting to be fire next year.
> 
> He is a man who owns a pharmaceutical company named SAMUED and he is Turkish.
> The company is equal to Iran's annual GDP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give examples of Coca Cola Ceo, but I did not fall that much like loser fire worshipers acems .
> 
> How many more Iranians need to die among 70 model-licensed production Renault from poverty to know that you are not at a level to insult Turks with shit skin and a poor middle-aged country?


They still have space shuttles?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

Guys please stop this racist sh!t! It’s embarrassing tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mithridates

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Yes, we still produce better sensors for our systems such as Cats, Daff and Aselflir 400 than Trash Iran systems, but since our standards are far higher than poor Iran standards, they are not enough for us and we have to import them until we can develop them? OK ?


go check Iranian sensors in ME section. you recently managed to build 17 micron size bolometers. we been using ru60 for more than 10 years. ru60 is 17×17 micron bolometer. regarding the standard they all are US military standard products.
know your place.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> When people say "Indian" to yours, while yours stopping time in this forum, you are silent when the word "Mongols" is mentioned here every day, I guess the Turks should come and silence these poor bitches every time.


My friend there is a button of report please press it. I don't care who any one is if they are violating forum they will get it so please use the option given to you instead of starting a war on your own. please don't engage just report it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

BHarwana said:


> My friend there is a button of report please press it. I don't care who any one is if they are violating forum they will get it so please use the option given to you instead of starting a war on your own. please don't engage just report it.


Man, nobody was being racist before this wannabe European idiot called Iran a place of shit-skinned poor people and then insulted Iranian women, forgetting that Turkey is pretty much the same shit-skinned poor place and Iran can call them that equally as well. And Iranians have always been interested in Turkey for cheap alcohol (which is forbidden in Iran) and prostitution.

Have you ever seen Iranians go to the Turkish defense section and insult them out of nowhere? Why are these people allowed to come to our defense section and insult us?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

QWECXZ said:


> Man, nobody was being racist before this idiot called Iran a place of shit-skinned poor people and then insulted Iranian women, forgetting that Turkey is pretty much the same and Iran can call them that equally as well. And Iranians have always been interested in Turkey for cheap alcohol (which is forbidden in Iran) and prostitution.
> 
> Have you ever seen Iranians go to the Turkish defense section and insult them out of nowhere? Why are these people allowed to come to our defense section and insult us?


no need to engage just report. If you violate rules I will have to act against you as well. Discuss any thing with out attacking the other person please.


----------



## QWECXZ

BHarwana said:


> no need to engage just report. If you violate rules I will have to act against you as well. Discuss any thing with out attacking the other person please.


Okay. I will delete my posts and I will just report his posts as well. Please delete all of the posts as this thread is supposed to be a place for chilling, not fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

QWECXZ said:


> Okay. I will delete my posts and I will just report his posts as well. Please delete all of the posts as this thread is supposed to be a place for chilling, not fighting.


Just be respectful to each other & do a clean argument I am not stopping any one from POV but no insults please to each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

@BHarwana

What is this forum's policy on use of racist language? I reported that member's vile racist posts, they were deleted but has any other action been taken against the member? Allowing these members to continue roaming free after resorting to such disgusting language should not be allowed. We have people of all ages coming into this forum with the hopes of seeing decent and constructive post, what image do we think these racist people give to this forum? You have those of us doing our best to keep this forum clean and constructive. My friend, being lenient with these racist members is not a strong enough message.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

rest of you please also delete your post that are racist or insult each other.



Philosopher said:


> @BHarwana
> 
> What is this forum's policy on use of racist language? I reported that member's vile racist posts, they were deleted but has any other action been taken against the member? Allowing these members to continue roaming free after resorting to such disgusting language should not be allowed. We have people of all ages coming into this forum with the hopes of seeing decent and constructive post, what image do we think these racist people give to this forum? You have those of us doing our best to keep this forum clean and constructive. My friend, being lenient with these racist members is not a strong enough message.


My friend if I start taking action of giving warnings there will be hardly anyone left. I want you to discuss things but be respectful to each other. Try to beat each other with arguments rather than insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Philosopher said:


> @BHarwana
> 
> What is this forum's policy on use of racist language? I reported that member's vile racist posts, they were deleted but has any other action been taken against the member? Allowing these members to continue roaming free after resorting to such disgusting language should not be allowed. We have people of all ages coming into this forum with the hopes of seeing decent and constructive post, what image do we think these racist people give to this forum? You have those of us doing our best to keep this forum clean and constructive. My friend, being lenient with these racist members is not a strong enough message.


I have to second this.

I know we have some good moderators in PDF like @BHarwana, @waz, @AgNoStiC MuSliM and others that I don't know them well, but I can't help but think that the moderators on PDF are not doing enough when it comes to the Iranian section of the forum. Starting a racial fight like this in another country's section should be dealt with more strongly, not just by deleting reported posts. He needs to get infractions or get banned in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> However, you are king in your dream world. And yes know your place.
> 
> https://www.aselsan.com.tr/MIKROBOLOMETRE_Sogutmasiz_Kizilotesi_Dedektorler_3673.pdf











we have been using this for more than ten years, you are recently managed to reach our technological level. but yet you are talking boldly. you guys have some fundamental problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

@cabatli_53 The "*****" people who think they are smart thinkers used the word "mongol" for us for no reason and now they delete their comments and blame us. Please take care of the messages they have deleted.


----------



## BHarwana

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> @cabatli_53 The "acem" people who think they are smart thinkers used the word "mongol" for us for no reason and now they delete their comments and blame us. Please take care of the messages they have deleted, and I want them to go with me in these racist dogs, if I will be banned after all.


I have told you to stop it & report my friend what part of it you don't understated? I am not here to ban you but help you end racism.


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Mithridates said:


> we have been using this for more than ten years, you are recently managed to reach our technological level. but yet you are talking boldly. you guys have some fundamental problem.



Aselsan has been producing these products since the early 90s, the stupid thing is that you give this example here because it's not a difficult technology. Also, considering that our monthly defense exports are worth 10 years, I think you are taking an unnecessary trip.


----------



## QWECXZ

BHarwana said:


> I have told you to stop it & report my friend what part of it you don't understated? I am not here to ban you but help you end racism.


You just have a soft spot for him. He should be banned.
Otherwise I will reply to him much worse than before if I see that you moderators are allowing this shit to continue.

He doesn't even respect your decision to delete his posts and he continues them because you're doing exactly nothing.

I deleted my posts in good faith because I thought you were going to do something about this. I didn't know you would allow this to continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

*Considering 1/4 population Human loss in the US is 120 times more than China:*

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/?utm_campaign=homeAdvegas1?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Aselsan has been producing these products since the early 90s, the stupid thing is that you give this example here because it's not a difficult technology. Also, considering that our monthly defense exports are worth 10 years, I think you are taking an unnecessary trip.





Combat-Master said:


> ASELSANs 640 x 480 17 μm microbolometer uncooled detector



june 13, 2020 this Turkish user informed his countrymen that turkey successfully managed to build this kind of sensors. if it's an easy achievement then why are you happy??
rayan roshd afzar has been building IR sensors for last 20 years, way before you even born.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

QWECXZ said:


> You just have a soft spot for him. He should be banned.
> Otherwise I will reply to him much worse than before if I see that you moderators are allowing this shit to continue.
> 
> I deleted my posts in good faith because I thought you were going to do something about this. I didn't know you would allow this to continue.


I have a soft spot for you all, I want you all to discuss things with each other in a respectful way friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Also, considering that our monthly defense exports are worth 10 years


i wonder how much you could export if US put sanctions on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Mithridates said:


> june 13, 2020 this Turkish user informed his countrymen that turkey successfully managed to build this kind of sensors. if it's an easy achievement then why are you happy??
> rayan roshd afzar has been building IR sensors for last 20 years, way before you even born.



Do you think that sensor-based production and lens-based production are the same thing? Iran didn't know what electrooptic meant 15 years ago, do you think the your country produced these sensors in those years? ANSFASNFASFAS


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Mithridates said:


> i wonder how much you could export if US put sanctions on you.



An ambitious word according to the citizen of a country that adds the name "Iran" to the Russian and North Korean products and promotes it on a military march.


----------



## Mithridates

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Do you think that sensor-based production and lens-based production are the same thing? *Iran didn't know what electrooptic meant 15 years ago*, do you think the your country produced these sensors in those years? ANSFASNFASFAS


seriously do you know what is SAiran company?? your whole defence industry can't produce half of it's products.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

Human development Index:

http://hdr.undp.org/en/composite/HDI







A Wannabe-European country which doesn't have any sanctions on itself ranks lower than Iran and luckily higher than Panama.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> @cabatli_53 The "acem" people who think they are smart thinkers used the word "mongol" for us for no reason and now they delete their comments and blame us. Please take care of the messages they have deleted, and I want them to go with me in these racist dogs, if I will be banned after all.


Dude are you aware that you are quoting in Iranian chill thread? You Come here to pick a fight against a nation, insulting them, trying to undermine our military achievements, where supposed to be our own section of forum?

And What do you expect in return? Flowers with lovely response?

I hope mods deal with you the way you deserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Mithridates said:


> seriously do you know what is SAiran company?? your whole defence industry can't produce half of it's products.



Yes, I do not know, I do not think that they are doing anything other than products that are assembled as Chinese sub-detail, other details are like the "Iran" subsystems that we have only 360p view. I wish we could see other details often in these "great" systems.


----------



## Mithridates

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> An ambitious word according to the citizen of a country that adds the name "Iran" to the Russian and North Korean products and promotes it on a military march.


we never said we designed those. however we designed these which your country can only wish to have them for next decades:




















































whenever you managed to achieve something near to these stuff then come and blabber about your military.
i really don't know what gives you the impression that you have better military equipment than us lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BHarwana

everyone please clean your racist post now.


RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Yes, I do not know, I do not think that they are doing anything other than products that are assembled as Chinese sub-detail, other details are like the "Iran" subsystems that we have only 360p view. I wish we could see other details often in these "great" systems.


sorry my friend I can't allow racism your access to this thread is restricted for 2 day. you are welcome to discuss with out provocation

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

BHarwana said:


> everyone please clean your racist post now.
> 
> sorry my friend I can't allow racism your access to this thread is restricted for 2 day. you are welcome to discuss with out provocation




@BHarwana I wonder why you don't give any strikes ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

please every one clean your racist posts. avoid name calling & insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Yes, I do not know, I do not think that they are doing anything other than products that are assembled as Chinese sub-detail, other details are like the "Iran" subsystems that we have only 360p view. I wish we could see other details often in these "great" systems.


my dear Iran can not import many products due to their dual use in military, now you think US would allow china to give us military aid and IP?? there are countries out there which even without sanctions couldn't achieve half of what we did. if you think china provided us the systems first 1) give me the exact specification of the systems so we can compare them 2) then why you do not do the same for yourselves?? ask US and EU for their help and build you examples. why not after all your drones use canadian flirs, western rotax engine and israeli herons structure.
and BTW i couldn't see the 360p in the datasheet??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

discuss things with out racism please.


Aramagedon said:


> @BHarwana I wonder why you don't give any strikes ...


my work here is to promote healthy discussion not to punish anyone. please keep atmosphere good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Where is this @Serpentine when you need him the most?

@BHarwana Thanks bro. You did the job of someone else who has apparently abandoned his commitments. Again Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

mohammad45 said:


> Where is this @Serpentine when you need him the most?
> 
> @BHarwana Thanks bro. You did the job of someone else who has apparently abandoned his commitments. Again Thanks a lot.


My friend I did no job of someone else. All mods are here so please report they are all good & will help. It takes some time but reports are handled with in 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> Where is this @Serpentine when you need him the most?
> 
> @BHarwana Thanks bro. You did the job of someone else who has apparently abandoned his commitments. Again Thanks a lot.


Seriously, who is Serpentine anyway? Why is he a moderator of the Iranian section if he is never online?

I haven't been active here since January and I have never seen him here for even once I think.


----------



## Muhammed45

BHarwana said:


> My friend I did no job of someone else. All mods are here so please report they are all good & will help. It takes some time but reports are handled with in 24 hours.


We need someone to keep this subforum in order, someone that keeps threads Clean. Cabatli despite the fact that he occasionally abuses his power but he successfuly keeps Turkish section Clean. When you go through Turkish subforum youd feel that its like a news Paper enjoying your Read. 


QWECXZ said:


> Seriously, who is Serpentine anyway? Why is he a moderator of the Iranian section if he is never آنلاین? Is he really Iranian? Hey @Serpentine bro would you please do your job? If you dont please Ask WebMaster to Choose an other moderator for this section
> 
> I haven't been active here since January and I have never seen him here for even once I think.


If you saw him, then سلام ما رو بهش برسون lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

Mithridates said:


> june 13, 2020 this Turkish user informed his countrymen that turkey successfully managed to build this kind of sensors. if it's an easy achievement then why are you happy??
> rayan roshd afzar has been building IR sensors for last 20 years, way before you even born.



Hey mate. I got notification of you quoting my post - just to clarify Turkey developed uncooled IR detectors sometime back which most of the Turkish members know about, what I posted was just added information to that thread regarding past development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Serpentine
If you dont want to do your job please Ask WebMaster to Choose an other mod for this subforum. Are you living in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Combat-Master said:


> Hey mate. I got notification of you quoting my post - just to clarify Turkey developed uncooled IR detectors sometime back which most of the Turkish members know about, what I posted was just added information to that thread regarding past development.


thank you bro for information, hope our discussion here did not bother you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> @cabatli_53 The "*****" people who think they are smart thinkers used the word "mongol" for us for no reason and now they delete their comments and blame us. Please take care of the messages they have deleted.




Bro, I don’t have authority to moderate this section so I can not see the deleted comments but I saw open insults and bad mouth for the Turks in previous page. That is an open violation of forum rules and Moderators should handle these kind of comments. Although I have warned some Iranian members many times, You know same members have been frequently drailling Turkish threads with their arrogant behaviors for the sake of their strength propaganda in other sections so;

Just a friendly advice, Stay away from hot discussions with members that you have joined in this thread. Most of them don’t have any idea what they are talking. They have an image collection in their storage and No matter what you talk, They will talk/post same things. You ask them about detectors and they will show you the binocular and their brochures so Let them believe whatever they want. Otherwise, You will meet lots of bad mouth and insulting When you show them some facts so No need to waste your time in here.


----------



## Muhammed45

cabatli_53 said:


> Bro, I don’t have authority to moderate this section so I can not see the deleted comments but I saw open insults and bad mouth for the Turks in previous page. That is an open violation of forum rules and Moderators should handle these kind of comments. Although I have warned some Iranian members many times, You know same members have been frequently drailling Turkish threads with their arrogant behaviors for the sake of their strength propaganda in other sections so;
> 
> Just a friendly advice, Stay away from hot discussions with members that you have joined in this thread. Most of them don’t have any idea what they are talking. They have an image collection in their storage and No matter what you talk, They will talk/post same things. You ask them about detectors and they will show you the binocular and their brochures so Let them believe whatever they want. Otherwise, You will meet lots of bad mouth and insulting When you show them some facts so No need to waste your time in here.


Hey your coumtryman started it. Dont play victim, he came here and started insulting Iranians out of nowhere. No One called on him nor tagged him. He was the One flame baiting and if you had an ounce of self respect you would have blamed him for his misbehaviour not indirectly encouraging him and trying to make his insults an absolute right.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Shawnee

@Serpentine was a really good moderator. However people may get busy in their life. 

We chose @Serpentine in an almost open brain storm last time. Interestingly because we had lots of trolls back then.

If you guys want a new moderator, tag the big pdf guy and ask for an open voting.

*Those who are interested to be a moderator please mention your names. We can tag the administrator of pdf afterward.*

Finally brothers:
Nothing matters more than your time. Don’t spend it on random/lifeless/loser users.
........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

Mithridates said:


> go check Iranian sensors in ME section. you recently managed to build 17 micron size bolometers. we been using ru60 for more than 10 years. ru60 is 17×17 micron bolometer. regarding the standard they all are US military standard products.
> know your place.


You forget when years ago on the IRan defense forum when Yavar showed that TUrkey didnt have a ballistic missle system that was 100% produced by TUrkey? smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

yes please leave us alone we are delusional people who think we are at the same level of france or smt. 
lol they first mock you that you have no prove that you can build IIR sensors, when you share products images they say it's Chinese detector, you provide the datasheet they say it's propaganda but in the mean time their drone which uses Israeli, Canadian and British components and western rotax engine is masterpiece of Turkish technology and is better than mohajer-6 and jet powered stealth s-191 drones for unknown reasons. but but we are the ones making propaganda.
i really don't know these people are narcissistic or just they are joking, i mean what the **** among these whole countries in world they think we want to impress them. why the **** you think we want to impress turkey?? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

cabatli_53 said:


> Bro, I don’t have authority to moderate this section so I can not see the deleted comments but I saw open insults and bad mouth for the Turks in previous page. That is an open violation of forum rules and Moderators should handle these kind of comments. Although I have warned some Iranian members many times, You know same members have been frequently drailling Turkish threads with their arrogant behaviors for the sake of their strength propaganda in other sections so;
> 
> Just a friendly advice, Stay away from hot discussions with members that you have joined in this thread. Most of them don’t have any idea what they are talking. They have an image collection in their storage and No matter what you talk, They will talk/post same things. You ask them about detectors and they will show you the binocular and their brochures so Let them believe whatever they want. Otherwise, You will meet lots of bad mouth and insulting When you show them some facts so No need to waste your time in here.


Please report insults they will be handled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> @Serpentine was a really good moderator. However people may get busy in their life.
> 
> We chose @Serpentine in an almost open brain storm last time. Interestingly because we had lots of trolls back then.
> 
> If you guys want a new moderator, tag the big pdf guy and ask for an open voting.
> 
> *Those who are interested to be a moderator please mention your names. We can tag the administrator of pdf afterward.*
> 
> Finally brothers:
> Nothing matters more than your time. Don’t spend it on random/lifeless/loser users.
> ........



I am in favor of Mithridates to become an Intl. Moderator for the Iranian section of the forum. If he accepts to become a candidate though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

i will not debate about military stuff with Turkish members here anymore, it's better for my health.
adam engadr nafahm??

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

@Serpentine is suitable to be first INT moderator of this section but if this section can have second moderator to handle it I am ready to become. I have been here for a long time and I am an elite member, the only negative point is my english is weak.

Only Elite members should become INT mods.

PS. We are tried of trolling in this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mithridates

QWECXZ said:


> I am in favor of Mithridates to become an Intl. Moderator for the Iranian section of the forum. If he accepts to become a candidate though.


no bro i don't have necessary knowledge in military also i have temper issues. in coming months also possibly i'm gonna get conscript.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Guys ... Please stay away from personal insults !

This is just a forum for god's sake ... you gain nothing from insulting others ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## QWECXZ

Mithridates said:


> no bro i don't have necessary knowledge in military also i have temper issues. in coming months also possibly i'm gonna get conscript.


Really? You seem like a very calm person to me. I have never seen you throw temper tantrums, ever. I hope you would have a good time doing your military service. You are already quite knowledgeable about military stuff and I'm sure you'll learn more after your service.

Then I think Soheil and Peed are good candidates as well.

On a side note, I believe that the first International Moderator of the Iranian section was a guy called @Arian. He seemed to be very reasonable. I wonder why he left?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

QWECXZ said:


> Really? You seem like a very calm person to me. I have never seen you throw temper tantrums, ever.


i was chewing my desk here while responding to the comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Let’s see if we have more Iranian members interested to be a moderator?

Any suggestion from older guys:
@SOHEIL @yavar @PeeD @Ich @AmirPatriot @Uhuhu @Daneshmand @Siavash
@Surenas @haman10
@kollang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Our dear brother @mohammad45 created a great thread few days ago. But as you see a hater @Falcon29 has derailed this thread in the worst way of possible and even attacked other members who liked Iran.., very very rudely called them Iranian, Persian, Shia, etc...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/similarities-between-arabic-and-persian.671788/page-2

I created a thread in GHQ but yet I haven't received any answer.

Enough is Enough. Haters likes of @Falcon29 (Hazzy997) must get permanently banned for unity between Muslims ...

He supported ISIL in 2017 and got permanently banned by @WebMaster for a period but I wonder why did he get unbanned.

Insults against Persians, Iranians and Shias need to get stopped. I wonder why Pakistani mods didn't ban this guy @Falcon29 yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Shawnee 
I definitely vote @Philosopher. He is the best candidate. Very active, professional and knowledgeable too. He will be great

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

@Mithridates @SOHEIL @QWECXZ @Sina-1 @Aramagedon @Cthulhu and others. Haters gonna hate Brothers. Enjoy this

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> I definitely vote @Philosopher. He is the best candidate. Very active, professional and knowledgeable too. He will be great



Hey brother @Philosopher 
Are you interested?
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Mithridates said:


> i will not debate about military stuff with Turkish members here anymore, it's better for my health.
> adam engadr nafahm??


some of them are very irrational yeah like turkey is center of universe lol but also some good guys between.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philosopher

Shawnee said:


> Hey brother @Philosopher
> Are you interested?
> .....



@Dariush the Great Thank you for your nice words.

I will be happy to help this section in any way possible. But only if other Iranian users here are satisfied.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> Let’s see if we have more Iranian members interested to be a moderator?
> 
> Any suggestion from older guys:
> @SOHEIL @yavar @PeeD @Ich @AmirPatriot @Uhuhu @Daneshmand @Siavash
> @Surenas @haman10
> @kollang


Ful Members can't become Mods and the other Elite & Senior have left this forum long ago ...

In my opinion @Philosopher is a good candidate.

Turkish section had two mods at the same, if Administrators agree @Philosopher can become second moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Philosopher said:


> @Dariush the Great Thank you for your nice words.
> 
> I will be happy to help this section in any way possible. But only if other Iranian users here are satisfied.



My vote is also yours. You have the highest vote so far.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

My vote goes for @Philosopher

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> My vote goes for @Philosopher


داداش سربازی چطور بود؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> داداش سربازی چطور بود؟


عالی. نمیشه تو این فروم بگم ولی تجربه خوبی بود. 

ترکیبی بود البته به صورت داوطلبانه

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Philosopher

Aramagedon said:


> Ful Members can't become Mods and the other Elite & Senior have left this forum long ago ...
> 
> In my opinion @Philosopher is a good candidate.
> 
> Turkish section had two mods at the same, if Administrators agree @Philosopher can become second moderator.





Shawnee said:


> My vote is also yours. You have the highest vote so far.
> .....





mohammad45 said:


> My vote goes for @Philosopher



Azizan,

Daram Khejalat Misham. I am touched by your kindnesses towards me. Kheili mamnoon.



mohammad45 said:


> in coming months also possibly i'm gonna get conscript.



Dadash, I will you miss you here. I really enjoy seeing your posts here. God be with you bro. I hope you find your Khedmat very fruitful. Please stay with us as much as possible.



Mithridates said:


> i was chewing my desk here while responding to the comments.



You dealt with him very nicely here. That is the best way to deal with such people. Do not let their attempts to rile you work, just stick to making technical posts. For example, in your thread you made about electro-optic, notice how they are not there with their trolling. Or the threads we made about Bavar, Sevome Khordad etc, when you make a high quality technical posts, they are nowhere to be seen. The best way to act here is focus purely on continuing to open such informative threads. Increase the quality of your discussion and their trolling will stick out like a sore thumb.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Dear moderators
@waz @BHarwana @WebMaster

Iranian members have openly voted for a new moderator @Philosopher as you see above, since the Iranian section has no active moderator.

We appreciate your time and considerations in advance.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Aramagedon said:


> Our dear brother @mohammad45 created a great thread few days ago. But as you see a hater @Falcon29 has derailed this thread in the worst way of possible and even attacked other members who liked Iran.., very very rudely called them Iranian, Persian, Shia, etc...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/similarities-between-arabic-and-persian.671788/page-2
> 
> I created a thread in GHQ but yet I haven't received any answer.
> 
> Enough is Enough. Haters likes of @Falcon29 (Hazzy997) must get permanently banned for unity between Muslims ...
> 
> He supported ISIL in 2017 and got permanently banned by @WebMaster for a period but I wonder why did he get unbanned.
> 
> Insults against Persians, Iranians and Shias need to get stopped. I wonder why Pakistani mods didn't ban this guy @Falcon29 yet.



You are not getting answer in GHQ because none of mods want to deal with your nonsense and lies you make up. You have unhealthy obsession with me and you troll yourself all the time and probably one of most banned users. So better for you to not bother trying to silence people and making up lies. Mods can see all the posts and they aren't gonna permaban people just because they share different opinions on various matters.


----------



## 925boy

cabatli_53 said:


> Bro, I don’t have authority to moderate this section so I can not see the deleted comments but I saw open insults and bad mouth for the Turks in previous page. That is an open violation of forum rules and Moderators should handle these kind of comments. Although I have warned some Iranian members many times, You know same members have been frequently drailling Turkish threads with their arrogant behaviors for the sake of their strength propaganda in other sections so;
> 
> Just a friendly advice, Stay away from hot discussions with members that you have joined in this thread. Most of them don’t have any idea what they are talking. They have an image collection in their storage and No matter what you talk, They will talk/post same things. You ask them about detectors and they will show you the binocular and their brochures so Let them believe whatever they want. Otherwise, You will meet lots of bad mouth and insulting When you show them some facts so No need to waste your time in here.


thats why you gave me a negative rating for a post some days ago...because i really gave it to you..but then now you switched to "they dunno what they're talking about"- and you do? well enjoy your MOD privileges...when i saw that negative i knew i won that "war"because you retaliated after i countered your points. whatever bro! Turks also come into IRanian threads and troll and derail, but you only started telling one side to @BHarwana here that Iranians are derailing. 90% of the time, the attacks start when a Turk makes condescending comment to the Iranian. if we search now, that patern isnt hard to find. I've personally received multiple of those attacks from multiple Turkish members.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sina-1

cabatli_53 said:


> Bro, I don’t have authority to moderate this section so I can not see the deleted comments but I saw open insults and bad mouth for the Turks in previous page. That is an open violation of forum rules and Moderators should handle these kind of comments. Although I have warned some Iranian members many times, You know same members have been frequently drailling Turkish threads with their arrogant behaviors for the sake of their strength propaganda in other sections so;
> 
> Just a friendly advice, Stay away from hot discussions with members that you have joined in this thread. Most of them don’t have any idea what they are talking. They have an image collection in their storage and No matter what you talk, They will talk/post same things. You ask them about detectors and they will show you the binocular and their brochures so Let them believe whatever they want. Otherwise, You will meet lots of bad mouth and insulting When you show them some facts so No need to waste your time in here.


This reply is anything but “moderate”. Are you trying to escalate things or what? Someone should moderate you!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> You are not getting answer in GHQ because none of mods want to deal with your nonsense and lies you make up. You have unhealthy obsession with me and you troll yourself all the time and probably one of most banned users. So better for you to not bother trying to silence people and making up lies. Mods can see all the posts and they aren't gonna permaban people just because they share different opinions on various matters.


Stop bullshit idiot


You're trolling against Iran for 5 years but I didn't ever made a thread against you in GHQ

But your trolls and insults against Iran and Shias in recent month is intolerable

You were an atheist in past, then you changed side and became a zealot brainwashed Iranian hater

You purposely ruin Iranian threads and create dozens of baselaee Anti-Iranian threads while you don't have any military knowledge. You're just a troll in this forum 

You got permanently banned by webmaster because of your support for terrorists in Iraq & Syria and ISIL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Aramagedon said:


> Stop bullshit idiot
> 
> 
> You're trolling against Iran for 5 years but I didn't ever made a thread against you in GHQ
> 
> But your trolls and insults against Iran and Shias in recent month is intolerable
> 
> You were an atheist in past, then you changed side and became an Iranian hater
> 
> You purposely ruin Iranian threads and create dozens of baselaee Anti-Iranian threads



You have lots of hate in your heart and use name calling all the time so maybe you should realize why you are being ignored in GHQ. You also have pattern of flamebaiting/trolling many threads. Anyone can look at your post history and see how you quickly edit your flamebait posts. Anyhow, your hate don't bother me nor it gonna stop me from speaking the truth. You are wasting your energy, truly.


----------



## Dariush the Great

guys there is some post hidden here from someone on my ignore list. let me guess, its horse sh.it again right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Guys
Please continue supporting the new moderator for the Iranian section and do not let it derail.

Do not reply to the trolls as they only seek attention. Ignore them. They want to make you emotional and angry of course. Relax. A comment on pdf will not change the battlefield

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> You have lots of hate in your heart and use name calling all the time so maybe you should realize why you are being ignored in GHQ. You also have pattern of flamebaiting/trolling many threads. Anyone can look at your post history and see how you quickly edit your flamebait posts. Anyhow, your hate don't bother me nor it gonna stop me from speaking the truth. You are wasting your energy, truly.


Don't label me or Shias or Iranians as hater. I even don't see or check your post unless you spread hate against Iran and Shias in your posts.

You're trolling against Iranian, Shias and even pro Iranian members none-stopable for months. If you don't have military knowledge just get off from this forum and don't spread hate between people.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/similarities-between-arabic-and-persian.671788/page-2

https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/middle-east-africa.155/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Shawnee said:


> Guys
> Please continue supporting the new moderator for the Iranian section and do not let it derail.
> 
> Do not reply to the trolls as they only seek attention. Ignore them.
> .....



Your two friends are tagging me, I don't come to this section without being tagged by them, each begging moderators to permaban me and making up lies. Tell them to simply not mention me and take their complaints to GHQ. So if anything they are the trolls.



Aramagedon said:


> Don't label me or Shias or Iranians as hater.
> 
> You're trolling against Iranian, Shias and even pro Iranian members none-stopable for months. If you don't have military knowledge just get off of this forum and don't spread hate between people.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/similarities-between-arabic-and-persian.671788/page-2
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/middle-east-africa.155/



Like I said, moderators ignored your GHQ posts because they realize you want to be dictator of forum. I'm not leaving, if you are bothered you can go leave.


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> Your two friends are tagging me, I don't come to this section without being tagged by them, each begging moderators to permaban me and making up lies. Tell them to simply not mention me and take their complaints to GHQ. So if anything they are the trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, moderators ignored your GHQ posts because they realize you want to be dictator of forum. I'm not leaving, if you are bothered you can go leave.


It takes time (2 days or more) for mods to check GHQ threads and btw you hazzy997 got permanently banned by webmaster in 2017 - 2018. In that time I wanted Administrators to unban you, but it seems you have changed side for a long time and you have nothing to do in this forum other than trolling against Shias and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Aramagedon said:


> It takes time (2 days or more) for mods to check GHQ threads and btw you hazzy997 got permanently banned by webmaster in 2017 - 2018. In that time I wanted Administrators to unban you, but it seems you have changed side for a long time and you have nothing to do in this forum other than trolling against Shias and Iran.



I never got permabanned, if I was I'd be permabanned. Nor do I troll, you need to accept difference of opinion, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Aramagedon

hazzy997 said:


> I never got permabanned, if I was I'd be permabanned. Nor do I troll, you need to accept difference of opinion, it's as simple as that.




Since you were 16 years old you were registered on this forum. You got permanently banned since you supported ISIS. then you created multiple IDs and cried to mods to let you in ... then you became an atheist and talked about your adultery and alcohol drinking experience for the first time. You have brain problems ... Probably when you were in Qaza your head has hit to a barren israeli rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Aramagedon said:


> Since you were 16 years old you were registered on this forum. You got permanently banned since you supported ISIS. then you created multiple IDs and cried to mods to let you in ... then you became an atheist and talked about your adultery and alcohol drinking experience for the first time. You have brain problems ... Probably when you were in Qaza your head has hit to a barren israeli rocket.



You are one with problems in your brain, you claim I was permabanned and if I was my name would be pink. I never had multiple accounts, this is my same account with username change. Also I am only one who sees the ban , the reason I got banned and the length of the ban. Yet you claim to know reasons and length. If I supported ISIS I'd be banned from forum. Forum doesn't tolerate that. 

You are also claiming I was atheist ,drinking alcohol and supporting ISIS. Your claims are hilarious and bizzare. I became agnostic (not athiest) and never drank or had pre marital relations. I returned to Islam several months later.


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> You are one with problems in your brain, you claim I was permabanned and if I was my name would be pink. I never had multiple accounts, this is my same account with username change. Also I am only one who sees the ban , the reason I got banned and the length of the ban. Yet you claim to know reasons and length. If I supported ISIS I'd be banned from forum. Forum doesn't tolerate that.
> 
> You are also claiming I was atheist ,drinking alcohol and supporting ISIS. Your claims are hilarious and bizzare. I became agnostic (not athiest) and never drank or had pre marital relations. I returned to Islam several months later.


You become Muslim again but during that 2 years that you were an atheist you mocked Islam, Prophets, religion and God.

before that you were a fanboy of ISIS and because of that you got permantly banned or banned for a long time(whatever you say).


> I never had multiple accounts


You had multiple accounts for many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Aramagedon said:


> You become Muslim again but during that 2 years that you were an atheist you mocked Islam, Prophets, religion and God.
> 
> before that you were a fanboy of ISIS and because of that you got permantly banned or banned for a long time(whatever you say).



Again not true, I was agnostic for 6 months. 

I was no fanboy of ISIS and got normal bans for troll wars with other trolls just for fun. You don't know what you're talking about. 

You like to cry about me a lot for no reason. It's not gonna change anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> Again not true, I was agnostic for 6 months.
> 
> I was no fanboy of ISIS and got normal bans for troll wars with other trolls just for fun. You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> You like to cry about me a lot for no reason. It's not gonna change anything.


Dude I can put screenshots(with sources in PDF) from your previous posts that you mocked prophets and God and those posts will cause you get banned very immediately. But since you say you have returned to Islam I do not judge you with your past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Aramagedon said:


> Dude I can put screenshots(with sources in PDF) from your previous posts that you mocked prophets and God and those posts will cause you get banned very immediately. But since you say you have returned to Islam I do not judge you with your past.



Your link is not working. Again you have misunderstandings, I was agnostic which means I still believed in a God. I do not engage in mockery, was just in search of truth and thought at time Prophets were not in contact in with God. 

If you are using it to try smear me then it's futile , I don't do things for reputation purposes I was on search for truth for myself. Was not worried about other people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> Your link is not working. Again you have misunderstandings, I was agnostic which means I still believed in a God. I do not engage in mockery, was just in search of truth and thought at time Prophets were not in contact in with God.
> 
> If you are using it to try smear me then it's futile , I don't do things for reputation purposes I was on search for truth for myself. Was not worried about other people.


For months (two years as I remember) you spread anti religion rants and astrayed many people to find truth for yourself?!!

People like you join ISIS because they feel they're a bit religious firstly but after a while they forget God and they make countless brothels in their captured areas. They behave with other people worse than animals. These people are called Khawarij (like yourself) and they need to get uprooted as soon as possible for advance of other people who don't want to live in barbarity like your al Nusra and ISIS blood-sucker buddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Aramagedon said:


> For months (two years as I remember) you spread anti religion rants and astrayed many people to find truth for yourself?!!
> 
> People like you join ISIS because they feel they're a bit religious firstly but after a while they forget God and they make countless brothels in their captured areas. They behave with other people worse than animals. These people are called Khawarij (like yourself) and they need to get uprooted as soon as possible for advance of other people who don't want to live in barbarity like your al Nusra and ISIS blood-sucker buddies.



You are responsible for what you say about me in front of the Lord so I will leave it between you and your Lord. 

Otherwise you need to give up trying to get me banned. It's not gonna happen unless I break rules. Moderators not gonna accept your rambling as evidence for anything. Which why they not taking you seriously in GHQ. You're too paranoid about one person on a big forum. I'd advise you put me on ignore if my posts are triggering you so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

You are tagging me and blabbering, simply do not tag me and drag discussion on. You don't seem to have patience for ghq response , not my problem.


----------



## Aramagedon

Falcon29 said:


> You are responsible for what you say about me in front of the Lord so I will leave it between you and your Lord.
> 
> Otherwise you need to give up trying to get me banned. It's not gonna happen unless I break rules. Moderators not gonna accept your rambling as evidence for anything. Which why they not taking you seriously in GHQ. You're too paranoid about one person on a big forum. I'd advise you put me on ignore if my posts are triggering you so much.


Why you blabber !?

I created a thraed about your stupid posts in this thread and I didn't check that till now.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/similarities-between-arabic-and-persian.671788/page-2


You really need a psychiatrist.









ISIS sympathizer said:


> You are tagging me and blabbering, simply do not tag me and drag discussion on. You don't seem to have patience for ghq response , not my problem.


90% of writings are blabbering because you're a manic brainwashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Aramagedon said:


> 90% of writings are blabbering because you're a manic brainwashed.



This why moderators not responding to you, you can simply use ignore button if it is all blabbering.


----------



## Aramagedon

The ideology that killed millions innocent Muslims from Afghanistan to Libya:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

Has anyone else seen this before ? Rare footage of Khamenei in North Korea





Arrival ceremony in North Korea





I already posted this video but it goes along with the rest and its some of his speech. I timestamped it at the speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Wikileaks: Putin told Berlusconi in 2003 that Russia has suspended all activities on the Bushehr nuclear reactor until Iran signs the additional protocol.

Link to the news

And there are people on PDF who think that Russia will sell Iran the Su-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon

فرق ناصرالدین شاه با ژاپنی ها، این ویدئو رو حتما ببینید

مصیبتی که اروپاییان از زمان قاجارها سر ایران آوردند ایران هنوز داره میکشه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Guys what do you think about this ? Any opinions ?

Eric Weinstein (not Harvey Weinstein), the managing director of Thiel Capital, a well known and established Investment Firm, discusses the time when he met Jeffrey Epstein. Weinstein implies that Epstein was a construct of intelligence agencies with there being absolutely no trace of how he accumulated his personal fortune, no trades, nothing.

Epstein was previously a Math teacher and almost overnight he inexplicably amassed a fortune worth $600 million. How was his occupation as a high school math teacher related to his pedophilia ? Did he somehow accumulate his fortune by blackmailing the elite, super rich ? Weistein also discusses how apparently the Prince Andrew interview was mind boggling and in his words "bizarre.

There are also several conspiracy theories going around regarding Epstein's body being switched with a body double. How is it possible that 2 prison guards fall asleep at the exact same time, video cameras all disfunction and why are there no pictures of his body ? the autopsy ? Where is Ghislaine Maxwell ?

In one documentary regarding Epsteins heinous activities, a state prosecutor (I believe) states that he got a call from DC informing him to basically drop the case (take it easy) on Epstein.






This video is a detailed documentary about Epstein. Here on the timestamp the prosecutor admits that "the "directive" to shut it down came from the highest levels in DC"






An ABC anchor admits that her investigation into Epstein was squashed by the royal family.






Prince Andrew seen waving off girl at Epstein's house






Bill Clinton also spent time on one of Epstein's private islands. Why is this virtually ignored by the mainstream media ?


----------



## Philosopher

From last year but good to know there are some people not brainwashed by these Hollywood-esque propagandas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152891367145857025

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

*IRGC*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

A nice speech about Rouhani:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Mithridates said:


> do you guys remember the "know your place" and "we produce quality stuff" comments?? they were mocking Iranian IR sensors quality while their sensors are actually Canadian.


Why don't you ask/post this in Turkish section? We don't bite 



QWECXZ said:


> Compare Iranian diaspora in the USA with all the discrimination against them to the Turkish diaspora in Germany


Easy;

Iranian diaspora in US, is made of mostly intellectuals whom took refuge after the Islamic Revolution.
Turkish diaspora in Germany, is made of mostly from jobless peasants from rural villages.



Shawnee said:


> Guys
> Please continue supporting the new moderator for the Iranian section and do not let it derail.


You have a rough road ahead....we struggled like months to get us a Turkish mod in the past.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/elect-new-mod-for-turkish-defence.243153/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turkish-mod-election.258234/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turkish-mod-election-with-the-final-list.258338/

Just for you to know, *you can't elect a mod.* All you can do is to give management some names and they will decide....but don't rise your hopes since you already have an awesome mod. 

Serpi.


----------



## QWECXZ

-SINAN- said:


> Iranian diaspora in US, is made of mostly intellectuals whom took refuge after the Islamic Revolution.
> Turkish diaspora in Germany, is made of mostly from jobless peasants from rural villages.



I know. Your fellow Turkish member came here and insulted Iran without any provocation from the very beginning. It was only a natural reaction to his comments. Nothing more, nothing less. I'm sure Turks would've behaved the same had someone from Iran come to your section and done the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

QWECXZ said:


> I know. Your fellow Turkish member came here and insulted Iran without any provocation from the very beginning. It was only a natural reaction to his comments. Nothing more, nothing less. I'm sure Turks would've behaved the same had someone from Iran come to your section and done the same thing.


Yeah, saw him later... Some Turks would have behaved much worse. My advice would be let your mod take care of the situations like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

-SINAN- said:


> Why don't you ask/post this in Turkish section? We don't bite


i prefer to do not discuss with you guys regarding military stuff, turkey is doing good even better than France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Mithridates said:


> i prefer to do not discuss with you guys regarding military stuff, turkey is doing good even better than France.


So, you met MMM-E.... if you trust in your knowledge, skip ME section, discuss/ask in Turkish section. But, for example don't come in to Altay MBT thread and say "hey, we produce the same stuff, here is pic of Karrar"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

-SINAN- said:


> So, you met MMM-E.... if you trust in your knowledge, skip ME section, discuss/ask in Turkish section. But, for example don't come in to Altay MBT thread and say "hey, we produce the same stuff, here is pic of Karrar"


i can't remember doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Mithridates said:


> i can't remember doing that.


Just giving an example....don't do that and you'll be fine. Nobody would attack you....or we will stop him if somebody attacks you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@-SINAN-

We chose Serpentine in an open election. I was there myself. It took a while until he got approved. We talked to the webmaster a lot. It was not easy.

That is why we need to keep supporting the new moderator.

I remember when you guys lost that Cypriot moderator (girl) because she was busy too.
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philosopher



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

so @Philosopher has been chosen by iranian members as the new mod ? where is the current mod anyway? i never see him posting or even moderating. the iranian section is like a zoo every lowlife troll is having his day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> so @Philosopher has been chosen by iranian members as the new mod ? where is the current mod anyway? i never see him posting or even moderating. the iranian section is like a zoo every lowlife troll is having his day.


I think we should ask @WebMaster to make @Philosopher an intl. moderator? He is the admin of the website.

We do need a moderator here. The current one is too busy to even check here once in a month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> I think we should ask @WebMaster to make @Philosopher an intl. moderator? He is the admin of the website.
> 
> We do need a moderator here. The current one is too busy to even check here once in a month.


we need some active moderator here on the iranian section. if there was a active mod most of these trollings would be cut back severely. why is that guy even a moderator if he is not active ?
can the @WebMaster explain to us ? or maybe he is active and not moderating. i dont know how it works but we need a new mod asap for this place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Guys keep reminding @WebMaster @waz to give @Philosopher Iranian admin privileges. He can replace @Serpentine .
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Guys keep asking @WebMaster @waz to give @Philosopher Iranian admin privileges. He can replace @Serpentine .
> ....


Or he could be a second moderator besides him.Maybe @Serpentine is doing military service or something? Does anyone know where he is?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Or he could be a second moderator besides him.Maybe @Serpentine is doing military service or something? Does anyone know where he is?



Probably busy.
....


----------



## Philosopher

I am sure our friends in the administration are looking into this matter. We must respect whatever decision they take. WebMaster has been kind enough to offer Iranians their own subforum here. We have to be very thankful, especially given Iranians currently appear to lack their own English speaking forum. Our Pakistani brothers and sisters have given Iranians a second home here.

I am sure brother Serpentine is busy with life and cannot be here constantly. He is a respected member and must remain a staff, if the administration staff decide, I or anyone else they pick will be happy to help Serpentine with his role. I think a second hand is important given the speed at which threads are being taken off track by those trolling. For now, lets play our part in keeping threads constructive and reporting the trouble makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

صبر کنید مدیرای سایت خودشون میدونن چکار کنن ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275604059613990912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Next Yankee presidents have no choice but to accept nuclear Iran:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Dariush the Great said:


> we need some active moderator here on the iranian section. if there was a active mod most of these trollings would be cut back severely. why is that guy even a moderator if he is not active ?
> can the @WebMaster explain to us ? or maybe he is active and not moderating. i dont know how it works but we need a new mod asap for this place.


Are the current reports not being handled?


----------



## Dariush the Great

WebMaster said:


> Are the current reports not being handled?


not on time as probably many of the mods have other stuff to do, -the time the mods come in, the thread has already been hijacked and turned into a troll fest. it would be great if we had a active iranian mod, we found one already among us. now its up to you bro. with active mod everyone would behave there would be no room for trolling and the quality goes up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Aramagedon said:


> This lunatic got temporarily banned after two weeks of trolling Iranians and Shias:
> 
> View attachment 644483
> 
> 
> View attachment 644485
> 
> 
> View attachment 644501
> 
> 
> View attachment 644487
> 
> 
> View attachment 644489
> 
> 
> View attachment 644488
> 
> 
> View attachment 644491
> 
> 
> View attachment 644492
> 
> 
> View attachment 644493
> 
> 
> View attachment 644494
> 
> 
> View attachment 644495
> 
> 
> View attachment 644502
> 
> 
> View attachment 644496



Are these all from last 2 weeks?


----------



## QWECXZ

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Are these all from last 2 weeks?


Yes. Don't you see the dates? I happen to remember that you liked some of those posts too.

I think one of his best posts is not there unfortunately. The one where he says that one day an Islamic empire will be formed, consisting of all Arab nations only ruling over Semitic regions based on real Islam. And Iran and non-Arabs should be left alone because they want to have nothing to do with us.

And when I said that's pretty much what ISIS was about and we defeated them, you both acted like surprised pikachus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Serpentine

Regarding my absence, I am very busy with life and I welcome designating a second respected Iranian member as a moderator of this subsection. I shall also raise the issue with senior admins of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## -SINAN-

sha ah said:


> View attachment 644423
> View attachment 644424
> View attachment 644425
> View attachment 644426
> View attachment 644427
> View attachment 644428
> View attachment 644429
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275604059613990912


Is this Maku area?


----------



## Shawnee

Serpentine said:


> Let's not promote sectarian psychopaths with various inferiority and superiority complexes by posting screenshots of their posts, Please delete that post.
> 
> 
> Regarding my absence, I am very busy with life and I welcome designating a second respected Iranian member as a moderator of this subsection. I shall also raise the issue with senior admins of PDF.



Look who is back!
Welcome back buddy. Long time no see.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Shawnee said:


> Look who is back!
> Welcome back buddy. Long time no see.
> .....



Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

Shawnee said:


> Let’s see if we have more Iranian members interested to be a moderator?
> 
> Any suggestion from older guys:
> @SOHEIL @yavar @PeeD @Ich @AmirPatriot @Uhuhu @Daneshmand @Siavash
> @Surenas @haman10
> @kollang



No thanks. I would ban me to often for telling the truth...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

یک بمب کنار جاده ای یه ماشین عراقی های تحت تعلیم امریکا رو هدف قرار میده و خبرش پیچیده نمیشه

این خبرهای بعدی ولی پیچیده ‌
حمله به حشد و دستگیری چن فرمانده
انفجار گاز در یک منطقه غیر مسکونی شاید بیربط باشه و یا نه

همه طی چن ساعت
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

This Iraqi PM is playing with Iranian fire. Apparently Iraqi CTS guys have picked up 3 militia commanders in Baghdad, and handed them over to US military...1 of the guys is an Iranian military commander. Khadimi looks like he will be requesting demo of fake Iranian weapons soon. Khadimi needs to make sure he is holding a strong hand before he starts playing dangerous brinkmanship so early in his tenure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

925boy said:


> This Iraqi PM is playing with Iranian fire. Apparently Iraqi CTS guys have picked up 3 militia commanders in Baghdad, and handed them over to US military...1 of the guys is an Iranian military commander. Khadimi looks like he will be requesting demo of fake Iranian weapons soon. Khadimi needs to make sure he is holding a strong hand before he starts playing dangerous brinkmanship so early in his tenure.



Iraq is a complex field. Believe it or not everything you say now was said for Maliki and others too.
I disagree with blaming Kadhimi. Let’s just wait for a clear picture.
.....

A more important issue for Iraqis:

Iraq is deplete of money now. They intend to not pay any more money to Kurdistan. There will be a coming escalation between Baghdad and Kurds soon.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Americans are fervently denying any any link to the raid. They're even denying being in possession of the one commander.



* Iraqi forces raid HQ of Iran-backed militia as US coalition denies any involvement *
25 Jun, 2020 23:16
Get short URL





FILE PHOTO: Iraqi federal police and special forces members © Reuters / Zohra Bensemra
Follow RT on


Iraqi security forces have raided the headquarters of Kataib Hezbollah, capturing several leaders of the militia at the heart of US-Iranian conflict early this year. The US coalition rushed to distance itself from the operation.
Special forces from the Counter Terrorism Service carried out the raid in the early hours of Friday local time, at a base south of Baghdad, reportedly arresting nearly two dozen militiamen and several commanders.

Their fate remains unclear, however, as government officials insist they are in the custody of security services, while paramilitary sources claim all those detained have since been handed over to the Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF).

Adding more confusion, an Iraqi official initially told Reuters that at least three of the group's detained commanders – including one Iranian national – had been transferred over to the US military. However, a spokesman for the US-led coalition in Iraq later denied this report – as well as any American involvement in the controversial operation.

The raid appears to have been ordered by Iraqi Prime Minister Mustafa Al-Kadhimi, who took office last month over the vocal objections of Kataib Hezbollah and other PMF militias.

Kataib Hezbollah has been at the center of tensions between Washington and Tehran over the ongoing US presence in Iraq. The US has accused the Shia militia of repeated rocket attacks against bases housing US personnel, going so far as to bomb Kataib positions on multiple occasions in reprisal.

 Also on rt.com Iran tells US to stop pointing fingers & accept 'consequences of its illegal presence in Iraq' 
One such attack, in December 2019, prompted the militants to besiege the US Embassy in Baghdad. In response, US President Donald Trump ordered a drone strike against the PMF leadership on January 2 – killing Qassem Soleimani, the commander of the elite Quds Force of Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), in the process.

Iran responded by launching missiles against several US bases in Iraq, inflicting massive material damage but not killing any US or Iraqi troops. It later emerged that Washington and Baghdad received a warning ahead of the attacks.

Since then, US-Iranian tensions have simmered, but never escalated to the point of open warfare. Friday’s raid could ratchet them up again, however.

 Also on rt.com Iran to execute ‘CIA agent’ who helped US target Quds Force General Soleimani – judiciary 





There was a massive explosion near Tehran.What really happened seems to be anyones guess. Babak Taghvee is going crazy with conspiracy theories about Israel retaliating because of the cyber attacks against the water desalinization facilities a few months ago. He says "The power stations are exploding one by one". This sounds like an exaggeration. Anyways, sorry not all the tweets embedded for some reason. The last 3 didn't, despite the links being proper. Is there a limit to tweets u can embed ? 

https://www.rt.com/news/492967-tehran-explosion-military-base/

* MASSIVE EXPLOSION rocks gas storage facility near military & research site outside Tehran (VIDEOS) *
25 Jun, 2020 22:17 / Updated 1 hour ago
Get short URL




© Twitter

A major explosion outside Tehran has triggered speculations of an attack against an army base or a research site, but the Iranian military says it was an incident at a gas storage facility.
The blast did not take place at a military site, a defense ministry spokesman, Davoud Abdi, told state TV late Thursday night, adding that the blaze was quickly taken under control and that there were no casualties.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276267271531442178
According to a number of reports in state and semi-official media – citing both Abdi and the public relations manager of Tehran emergency, Mir Shahabuddin Ghavami – no emergency services or ambulances were requested in the area following the blast.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276297240475205632
For hours, details of the incident remained a mystery, fueling speculations and conspiracy theories, as Iranian TV reported only that the authorities were _“investigating the bright light and loud sound”_ near Tehran.

Rumors initially said the explosion took place at a power station in Sarkh Hasar, east of Tehran, and that similar explosions took place in Shiraz, in southern Iran, prompting further speculation of a cyber attack.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276273256924737536
Others suggested an explosion at an ammunition depot in Paradis, citing Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) chatter on the messaging app Telegram.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276273338554474497
New York Times journalist Farnaz Fassihi cited reports that the explosion happened in Parchin, _“a military base where Iran has conducted nuclear activity."


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276274826731233283
Another clip shows a fireball briefly turning the night sky red.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276272699384516611
A video shared by researcher Babak Taghvaee includes coordinates of a location in Paradis, where the explosion was filmed.
_
https://twitter.com/BabakTaghvaee/status/1276265648230932481
_
Others have said the blast took place at Khojir, not Parchin, pointing to a missile production and testing facility there as the possible culprit.

https://twitter.com/fab_hinz/status/1276281445284118529

The explosion happened around 2am local time, just half an hour after US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo tweeted about new US sanctions against Iran._

https://twitter.com/SecPompeo/status/1276266934485598214



925boy said:


> This Iraqi PM is playing with Iranian fire. Apparently Iraqi CTS guys have picked up 3 militia commanders in Baghdad, and handed them over to US military...1 of the guys is an Iranian military commander. Khadimi looks like he will be requesting demo of fake Iranian weapons soon. Khadimi needs to make sure he is holding a strong hand before he starts playing dangerous brinkmanship so early in his tenure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

@sha ah 
Haaji tahlilet azin vaghaye chie.
Pingilish benevis beine khodamun baashe.
......


----------



## Cthulhu

دوباره معلوم نیست چه گندی زدن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

واکنش اردشیر زاهدی به ساخت جنگنده ایرانی کوثر در توییتر






@Shawnee @Cthulhu @Mithridates @Philosopher and others. Guys, is there any way for Zahedi to return to his country?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

mohammad45 said:


> واکنش اردشیر زاهدی به ساخت جنگنده ایرانی کوثر در توییتر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shawnee @Cthulhu @Mithridates @Philosopher and others. Guys, is there any way for Zahedi to return to his country?



I think if he wants to he can or if he decides to be buried in Iran.
....



Shawnee said:


> @sha ah
> Haaji tahlilet azin vaghaye chie.
> Pingilish benevis beine khodamun baashe.
> ......



In jenaabe sha ham gooya zabunemuno balad nist. Filmemum karde.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

DBC Persian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

mohammad45 said:


> واکنش اردشیر زاهدی به ساخت جنگنده ایرانی کوثر در توییتر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Shawnee @Cthulhu @Mithridates @Philosopher and others. Guys, is there any way for Zahedi to return to his country?


dude, that is fake account


----------



## 925boy

Things are heating up and happening in the region. Lemme summarize first and go into details later:

1. Iraqi prime minister is playing with Iranian fire. Does he plan to use an army that cant defeat Daesh to challenge Iran? Once again, Khafimi is playing with fire with his recent KH gamble.

2. The CAESAR sanctions on Syria has sealed Syria's fate to being bonafide member of the resistance axis. 

3. I strooooongly suspect the IRGC is going to raise the "stakes" in the Persian gulf very soon. Why? Well Rouhani has announced that Iran will soon export all its oil via it's most southern port,which will bypass the strait of hormuz chokehold..uh oh..that was the main deterrent against Irgc naval action.the strait of hormuz will keep its value forever, even if no oil is exported through it. Itd not just about oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

I found this video interesting. *It ranks Pakistani aircraft completely poor and lower than suadis and Iran:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

925boy said:


> Things are heating up and happening in the region. Lemme summarize first and go into details later:
> 
> 1. Iraqi prime minister is playing with Iranian fire. Does he plan to use an army that cant defeat Daesh to challenge Iran? Once again, Khafimi is playing with fire with his recent KH gamble.
> 
> 2. The CAESAR sanctions on Syria has sealed Syria's fate to being bonafide member of the resistance axis.
> 
> 3. I strooooongly suspect the IRGC is going to raise the "stakes" in the Persian gulf very soon. Why? Well Rouhani has announced that Iran will soon export all its oil via it's most southern port,which will bypass the strait of hormuz chokehold..uh oh..that was the main deterrent against Irgc naval action.the strait of hormuz will keep its value forever, even if no oil is exported through it. Itd not just about oil.


Dont be amazed if we enter your mentioned territories militarily. With US activities in the Region and puppettizing Arabs again, we wont hesitate to use that military option. Its become just a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

SubWater said:


> dude, that is fake account


Fake or not, he is telling the Truth. Im afraid these words of him, puts his life under threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

تیربار ثعبان رو هم مثل فلاق و حرز نهم ساختیم و من نمیدونم حرز و فلاق و ثعبان اصلا یعنی چی
عربها هم شاید ندونند
ما کی حرز اول و دوم رو ساختیم

حالت رمزالود در عربیت و ابجد موج میزنه
اخه ثعبان چیه
بگو شعبان
........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Shawnee said:


> تیربار ثعبان رو هم مثل فلاق و حرز نهم ساختیم و من نمیدونم حرز و فلاق و ثعبان اصلا یعنی چی
> عربها هم شاید ندونند
> ما کی حرز اول و دوم رو ساختیم
> 
> حالت رمزالود در عربیت و ابجد موج میزنه
> اخه ثعبان چیه
> بگو شعبان
> ........


خخخ جالبه حتی مذهبی ها هم دیگه نمیدونن معنی این ثعبان چیه. مشکل نامگذاری پیدا کردیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Mithridates said:


> خخخ جالبه حتی مذهبی ها هم دیگه نمیدونن معنی این ثعبان چیه. مشکل نامگذاری پیدا کردیم.






Mithridates said:


> خخخ جالبه حتی مذهبی ها هم دیگه نمیدونن معنی این ثعبان چیه. مشکل نامگذاری پیدا کردیم.



*ثعبان*. [ ث ُ ] (ع اِ) مار بزرگ. مار عظیم. اژدها.(غیاث اللغة) (نصاب الصبیان ) (السامی فی الاسامی ). اژدر. (بحر الجواهر). یا خاص است به مار نر. یا مطلق مار است. تنین. برغمان. برسان. ج ، ثعابین :

Some poets involving the word
میر موسی کف ، شمشیر چو *ثعبان* دارد
دست فرعون و جنودش کند ازما کوتاه.

در کف او بزخم فرعونان
نیزه ٔ سرگرای *ثعبان* باد.

چو هنگام عزائم زی معزّم
بتک خیزند *ثعبان*ان ریمن.

روز در چشم من چو اهرمنست
بند بر پای من چو *ثعبان*یست.
مسعود سعد.
دست موسی گشت گوئی عارض رخشان او
زلف او *ثعبان* موسی چشم او چون سامری.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

mohammad45 said:


> *ثعبان*. [ ث ُ ] (ع اِ) مار بزرگ. مار عظیم. اژدها.(غیاث اللغة) (نصاب الصبیان ) (السامی فی الاسامی ). اژدر. (بحر الجواهر). یا خاص است به مار نر. یا مطلق مار است. تنین. برغمان. برسان. ج ، ثعابین :
> 
> Some poets involving the word
> میر موسی کف ، شمشیر چو *ثعبان* دارد
> دست فرعون و جنودش کند ازما کوتاه.
> 
> در کف او بزخم فرعونان
> نیزه ٔ سرگرای *ثعبان* باد.
> 
> چو هنگام عزائم زی معزّم
> بتک خیزند *ثعبان*ان ریمن.
> 
> روز در چشم من چو اهرمنست
> بند بر پای من چو *ثعبان*یست.
> مسعود سعد.
> دست موسی گشت گوئی عارض رخشان او
> زلف او *ثعبان* موسی چشم او چون سامری.


thanks bro, the first poem might be enlights why they chose the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Mithridates said:


> thanks bro, the first poem might be enlights why they chose the name.



حرز نه و فلاق چیه داستانش؟
.....


----------



## Dariush the Great

Qods force chief vists Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mithridates

Shawnee said:


> حرز نه و فلاق چیه داستانش؟
> .....


والا حرز نمیدونم کدومه ولی فلاق این بود اگر اشتباه نکنم





فلاق رو میشه بهینه سازی دونست اگر با نفر پیاده مقایس بشه وگرنه اگر میخوان ازش کار خودرو زرهی بکشن، واسه نفر داخلش خیلی بد تموم خواهد شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> یک بمب کنار جاده ای یه ماشین عراقی های تحت تعلیم امریکا رو هدف قرار میده و خبرش پیچیده نمیشه
> 
> این خبرهای بعدی ولی پیچیده ‌
> حمله به حشد و دستگیری چن فرمانده
> انفجار گاز در یک منطقه غیر مسکونی شاید بیربط باشه و یا نه
> 
> همه طی چن ساعت
> ...



در ادامه این جریان
یک خمپاره به یه منطقه غیر مسکونی در اسرییل شلیک 
میشه

ایران و زیر ساخت ایران در برابر اسراییل و زیر ساخت اسراییله نه عربستان
.......


----------



## Raghfarm007

Iranian Jews HATE living in Israel:

https://www.aparat.com/v/SCjHn/نارض...کن_اسرائیل_از_زندگی_در_سرزمین&zwnj;های_اشغالی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

925boy said:


> Things are heating up and happening in the region. Lemme summarize first and go into details later:
> 
> 1. Iraqi prime minister is playing with Iranian fire. Does he plan to use an army that cant defeat Daesh to challenge Iran? Once again, Khafimi is playing with fire with his recent KH gamble.
> 
> 2. The CAESAR sanctions on Syria has sealed Syria's fate to being bonafide member of the resistance axis.
> 
> 3. I strooooongly suspect the IRGC is going to raise the "stakes" in the Persian gulf very soon. Why? Well Rouhani has announced that Iran will soon export all its oil via it's most southern port,which will bypass the strait of hormuz chokehold..uh oh..that was the main deterrent against Irgc naval action.the strait of hormuz will keep its value forever, even if no oil is exported through it. Itd not just about oil.


there is a very good reason iran is sitting quiet now, remaining passive in the straits of hormuz, iraq, afghanistan and other places. that reason is iran is building up something.

we will see very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

Trump has many problems and is in the corner for now. No need for Iranian action at the moment.

When he gets back on his feet yes, then Iran will act.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Che dare megee ? Fekr mekonee man kargare cia hastam ? LOL



Shawnee said:


> I think if he wants to he can or if he decides to be buried in Iran.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> In jenaabe sha ham gooya zabunemuno balad nist. Filmemum karde.
> ......


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Che dare megee ? Fekr mekonee man kargare cia hastam ? LOL



Rastesh Fargh daari o ajibi. Linkaat doros hesaabi nist va javaabe post ha ro baa takhire ziaad va dasto pa shekaste midi.

Pinglish neveshtanet pore ghalate. 
.....


----------



## yavar

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turk...terrent-and-unstoppable.673810/#post-12492871



MMM-E said:


> and Turkiye has already single stage Ballistic Missile technology up to 1.000 km








The *B-611 *Chinese (SRBM) Export V
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-611

this is best part of it .
claiming 1,000 KM MRBM
can some one here enlighten us where is the 1000 KM, because as far as I understand it
it doesnt mater how much you improve( meaning taking off mass from warhead and liting weight ) Chinese B-611 will not reach 1000Km

then we have Turkish members 24/7 trolling in Iranian section


MMM-E said:


> 1 -- Turkiye has already single stage Ballistic Missile technology up to 1.000 km to *hit, Teheran in the region*
> 
> soon Turkiye reach two stage Ballistic Missile technology up to 2.500 km



then there jump to 2500 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

yavar said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turk...terrent-and-unstoppable.673810/#post-12492871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *B-611 *Chinese (SRBM) Export V
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-611
> 
> this is best part of it .
> claiming 1,000 KM MRBM
> can some one here enlighten us where is the 1000 KM, because as far as I understand it
> it doesnt mater how much you improve( meaning taking off mass from warhead and liting weight ) Chinese B-611 will not reach 1000Km
> 
> then we have Turkish members 24/7 trolling in Iranian section
> 
> 
> then there jump to 2500 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

yavar said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turk...terrent-and-unstoppable.673810/#post-12492871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *B-611 *Chinese (SRBM) Export V
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-611
> 
> this is best part of it .
> claiming 1,000 KM MRBM
> can some one here enlighten us where is the 1000 KM, because as far as I understand it
> it doesnt mater how much you improve( meaning taking off mass from warhead and liting weight ) Chinese B-611 will not reach 1000Km
> 
> then we have Turkish members 24/7 trolling in Iranian section
> 
> 
> then there jump to 2500 KM


in bande khoda ro hamvatan haye khodesh jedish nemigiran...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Bless him!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278004452931362823

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

yavar said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/turk...terrent-and-unstoppable.673810/#post-12492871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *B-611 *Chinese (SRBM) Export V
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-611
> 
> this is best part of it .
> claiming 1,000 KM MRBM
> can some one here enlighten us where is the 1000 KM, because as far as I understand it
> it doesnt mater how much you improve( meaning taking off mass from warhead and liting weight ) Chinese B-611 will not reach 1000Km
> 
> then we have Turkish members 24/7 trolling in Iranian section
> 
> 
> then there jump to 2500 KM



The person (MM-E)you are talking about is a power trough (Erdo) and is not liked much by the Turks in this forum, but it is annoying to talk to the Turks amongst you about the issues that you do not know. And yes, in the northern region of Turkey (Sinop) continuous three-stage rocket is sent for testing and will be released on video in the coming months, even less so for a range of 1000 km in the 2nd stage rocket with liquid fuel. If you are not familiar with it, you will ask for income, you do not have to talk amongst you each time, such as a circumcision, and to take things to different places.


----------



## Shawnee

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> The person (MM-E)you are talking about is a power trough (Erdo) and is not liked much by the Turks in this forum, but it is annoying to talk to the Turks amongst you about the issues that you do not know. And yes, in the northern region of Turkey (Sinop) continuous three-stage rocket is sent for testing and will be released on video in the coming months, even less so for a range of 1000 km in the 2nd stage rocket with liquid fuel. If you are not familiar with it, you will ask for income, you do not have to talk amongst you each time, such as a circumcision, and to take things to different places.



Is there any video yet for Yildrim II and III which were unveiled long ago?

Why should a missile of 1000 km be three stage? We usually get there for 5000+.
.....


----------



## RadarGudumluMuhimmat

Shawnee said:


> Is there any video yet for Yildrim II and III which were unveiled long ago?
> 
> Why should a missile of 1000 km be three stage? We usually get there for 5000+.
> .....




Yıldırım 2 and 3 entered the inventory in the 90s and is lower than Bora. I gave the 2000 km sample due to the comment, it would be 15000 if you want


----------



## Shawnee

RadarGudumluMuhimmat said:


> Yıldırım 2 and 3 entered the inventory in the 90s and is lower than Bora. I gave the 2000 km sample due to the comment, it would be 15000 if you want



Yes. Long time since Yildrim 3 was introduced but not a single movie of its function. That is why I doubt it. I have seen the Yildrim word many many times with no evidence of proof. I expect the same fate for the other projects.

Countries with BM like India or Iran, provide visual evidence of missile function which is more than a single photo.

Missile engineering is a try and error research. The moment you start your try and error, we can detect your radar signature with our radars from Iran. You declare your failures and successes. It is not like Yildrim 3.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

From the websites https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ & https://www.bonbast.com/
-Cases are surging in the USA, with 45,000+ infections a day, daily deaths though are below 1000
-Iran is still seeing a steady 2500 new Covid-19 / Corona Virus infections per day 
-Mexico is about to bypass Iran in the number of total infections
-Numbers seem to be increasing or lingering in most countries. Turkey's numbers are also up again, more than 1000 per day. Pakistan's numbers are increasing steadily. Saudi numbers are also increasing steadily. 
-Italy, Germany, Spain, Canada are doing well but it's still lingering in the background and they've already paid a heavy price both in terms of life and economic cost
-Iran's currency is near an all time low against the USD on the open/black market. Meanwhile the Tehran Stock Exchange is surging near an all time high. The US stock market is also at an all time high.


----------



## Shawnee

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1090466/حادثه-در-یکی-از-سوله-های-در-دست-احداث-مجتمع-غنی-سازی-نطنز

لینک به فارسی میدم جهت اطلاع و برای پرهیز از دشمن شاد شدن
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

خوب منم برای دشمن شاد شدن یک عکس میگذارم





همینطور که میبینید در اثر این حمله دشمن صهیونیستی با کمک ایادی سعودی تاسیسات نطنز تا شعاع 20 کیلومتری با خاک یک سان شده . طی خبرهای رسیده شدت آلودگی به حدی هست که حادثه چرنوبیل در برابر اون بچه بازی بیش نیست . منابع موثق اعلام کردن که بخاطر الودگی تا صدها سال منطقه باید خالی از سکنه باقی بمانه و هیچ امکان پاکسازی منطقه از آلودگیها وجود نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

اگه همون هفته قبل جای لودگی و دروغ گفتن؛ اقایون تل اویو زده بودن کار به اینجاها نمیرسید

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

اسحاق جهانگیری امروز گفت باید استانه تحمل مردم 
رو بالا برد. این نشونه سطحی نگری این اقشاره
اگر اقازاده هاشون در سطح فقیرترین مردم زندگی میکردن این زر ها رو نمیزدن

تصمیم به ادامه روش فعلی حتی اگر گزینه استراتژیک درستی هم باشه به مرور زمان باعث ریزش طرفداران اقایون میشه‌

مذهبی ترین و مقاومترین بسیجی ها هم اگر بی بخاری ببینن خسته میشن و کل سیاست رو شکست خورده حساب می کنن
....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

@Shawnee @Hack-Hook @SubWater 

Hey guys, hopefully I don't sound rude when I ask this but would you guys also post an english-translation to what it is you're posting? 

I would really like to contribute to the conversation!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

They shouldn't let those fat pig inspectors of IAEA even remotely near our facilities:

Yesterday:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278385842210385922
For those of you who don't know, This clown that is standing beside Himmler is IAEA director general.




From 2019:





https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iaea...cles-at-undeclared-site.643877/#post-11908849

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> خوب منم برای دشمن شاد شدن یک عکس میگذارم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> همینطور که میبینید در اثر این حمله دشمن صهیونیستی با کمک ایادی سعودی تاسیسات نطنز تا شعاع 20 کیلومتری با خاک یک سان شده . طی خبرهای رسیده شدت آلودگی به حدی هست که حادثه چرنوبیل در برابر اون بچه بازی بیش نیست . منابع موثق اعلام کردن که بخاطر الودگی تا صدها سال منطقه باید خالی از سکنه باقی بمانه و هیچ امکان پاکسازی منطقه از آلودگیها وجود نداره


ممنون از اصلاحاتی های بی ناموس به خاطر فداکاری های بی دریغشان در واگذاری تمام تاسیسات هسته ای ایران به دست غرب.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waduhek

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278684727642333184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

waduhek said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278684727642333184


Pure and complete pu$$y & poem, A made up story to keep the spotlights away from the real participants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waduhek

Cthulhu said:


> Pure and complete pu$$y & poem, A made up story to keep the spotlights away from the real participants.



Let's bet when and where the next incident goes boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Bacheha, Israel dare be ma hamle mikone. Chera ma pasokh nemidahim? Ta key akhe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

BlueInGreen2 said:


> @Shawnee @Hack-Hook @SubWater
> 
> Hey guys, hopefully I don't sound rude when I ask this but would you guys also post an english-translation to what it is you're posting?
> 
> I would really like to contribute to the conversation!!


Zionists destroyed our infrastructure to build and assemble advanced centrifuges, and some guys joking about that.
read my past week post here when traitors blame gas !!!!
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/huge-explosions-in-iran.673094/page-2#post-12476582

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

SubWater said:


> Zionists destroyed our infrastructure to build and assemble advanced centrifuges, and some guys joking about that.
> read my past week post here when traitors blame gas !!!!
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/huge-explosions-in-iran.673094/page-2#post-12476582


baradar. mitunim begim ke rahbar bi orze hast ? hamash darim too sari mikhorim bedune pasokh.


----------



## Sineva

SubWater said:


> Zionists destroyed our infrastructure to build and assemble advanced centrifuges, and some guys joking about that.
> read my past week post here when traitors blame gas !!!!
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/huge-explosions-in-iran.673094/page-2#post-12476582


This was only an assembly building that was damaged at natanz,the actual components for the centrifuges would`ve been made elsewhere.Not to mention that with centrifuge production virtually halted this facility would`ve been virtually unused for the past 5 years.
If this was an attempt at sabotage at natanz then it likely would`ve achieved very little in real terms,indeed so long as fordow remains operational the credible threat of an iranian nuke remains,and theres very little that the israelis or americans can do about that frankly.

In a lighter vein heres one that made me laugh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278077090189979650A saudi wahabist at an albanian mek rally......truly politics makes strange bedfellows.I wonder whats next......perhaps a zionist as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> baradar. mitunim begim ke rahbar bi orze hast ? hamash darim too sari mikhorim bedune pasokh.



Dadash
Taasisat sathie natanz kheily kam arzeshan. Vaaghean etefaaghe mohemi nayoftaade vali manovre rasaane i alaihe maa daare.

raastesh maa be tahrimhaa javaabe mohkam nadadim hanuz.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Sineva said:


> This was only an assembly building that was damaged at natanz,the actual components for the centrifuges would`ve been made elsewhere.Not to mention that with centrifuge production virtually halted this facility would`ve been virtually unused for the past 5 years.
> If this was an attempt at sabotage at natanz then it likely would`ve achieved very little in real terms,indeed so long as fordow remains operational the credible threat of an iranian nuke remains,and theres very little that the israelis or americans can do about that frankly.
> 
> In a lighter vein heres one that made me laugh
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278077090189979650A saudi wahabist at an albanian mek rally......truly politics makes strange bedfellows.I wonder whats next......perhaps a zionist as well?


chizi ke ghat'i hast ine ke dar natanz hadese rokh dade, chand rooz pish enfejari ham bude nazdike parchin. va pariruz ham dar tehran yek enfejari shode dar bimarestan. ina hame hamelate esrael hast. man daram kam kam na omid misham az rahbaramoon. yek pasokhe bozorgi bayad bedim ke khayehash nist dar tehran.



Shawnee said:


> Dadash
> Taasisat sathie natanz kheily kam arzeshan. Vaaghean etefaaghe mohemi nayoftaade vali manovre rasaane i alaihe maa daare.
> 
> raastesh maa be tahrimhaa javaabe mohkam nadadim hanuz.
> .....


daran jange tablighi ro mibaran. az zamane shahadat soleimani daran too saremoon mizanan va ma pasokhe dorost darmun ta be hal nadadim. 3 ta ''hadese'' be in zamane kutah modat gheyre momkene. servise etelate iran hame gozaresh ha ro be rahbar dade vali pasokhi nemidan dige.

vaghean khejalat avare.



SubWater said:


> Zionists destroyed our infrastructure to build and assemble advanced centrifuges, and some guys joking about that.
> read my past week post here when traitors blame gas !!!!
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/huge-explosions-in-iran.673094/page-2#post-12476582


dadash, zaa'f haye dakheli ro bayad be zabune khodemun sohbat konim. nazar doshman khoshal beshe. fingilisi ham benvis ke natunan tarjome konan.

in dadashemun @QWECXZ key barmigarde ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> chizi ke ghat'i hast ine ke dar natanz hadese rokh dade, chand rooz pish enfejari ham bude nazdike parchin. va pariruz ham dar tehran yek enfejari shode dar bimarestan. ina hame hamelate esrael hast. man daram kam kam na omid misham az rahbaramoon. yek pasokhe bozorgi bayad bedim ke khayehash nist dar tehran.
> 
> 
> daran jange tablighi ro mibaran. az zamane shahadat soleimani daran too saremoon mizanan va ma pasokhe dorost darmun ta be hal nadadim. 3 ta ''hadese'' be in zamane kutah modat gheyre momkene. servise etelate iran hame gozaresh ha ro be rahbar dade vali pasokhi nemidan dige.
> 
> vaghean khejalat avare.
> 
> 
> dadash, zaa'f haye dakheli ro bayad be zabune khodemun sohbat konim. nazar doshman khoshal beshe. fingilisi ham benvis ke natunan tarjome konan.
> 
> in dadashemun @QWECXZ key barmigarde ?



Man bahat movaafegham. Omidvaaram ellatesh masaaeli baashe ke maa nemidunim na tars.

@QWECXZ has been banned for more than a week. It getting longer than usual.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waduhek

SubWater said:


> Zionists destroyed our infrastructure to build and assemble advanced centrifuges, and some guys joking about that.
> read my past week post here when traitors blame gas !!!!
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/huge-explosions-in-iran.673094/page-2#post-12476582


grow up up handle jokes instead of pitifully writing passive agressive bullcrap.


----------



## Salmanov

What do you guys think about going after that orange scum and his family after he steps down


----------



## Shawnee

مساله اتش سوزی های اخیر احتمالا ادامه مساله قطعات معیوبه و نه حمله

خاصه اگر کلینیک تهران رو هم در راستای اون حساب کنیم

اثرش در امنیت ملی در حد چسبوندن ادمس به ایفون خونه مردمه

اما میتونه از نظر روانی تبلیغاتی موثر باشه

مهمتر از همه اینه که نباید هر حادثه ای رو به خرابکاری ربط داد
هر حادثه باید بررسی بشه
.....


----------



## Dariush the Great

Salmanov said:


> What do you guys think about going after that orange scum and his family after he steps down


that is a matter for iranian intelligence services + leadership to decide. killing them is really easy, the aftermath is extremely difficult to predict.


----------



## Shawnee

چه شد که رضاشاه در تنهایی انزوا در جزیره ای
متروک در افریقا همراه با قورباغه ها سوسمارها مرد اما هر سال در ساعت مرگ اتاتورک معمار ترکیه نوین مردم انجا به احترام به پا برمیخیزند ؟
رضاشاه از نظامیان قشون قزاق بود. نیروی نظامی بیگانه ای که مشروطه خواهان و ازادی خواهان را در ایران به دار میکشید برعکس اتاتورک که سالها برای کشورش در مقابل بیگانه جنگیده بود.
رضاشاه مشخصا با حمایت و کودتای انگلیسی ها در سوم اسفند 1299 به قدرت رسید اما اتاتورک مشروعیتش را از جنگ هائی که در دفاع از سقوط استامبول در مقابل بیگانگان کرده بود میگرفت
اتاتورک بساط خلافت عثمانی اسلامی را برچید و اعلام جمهوری کرد اما رضا سوادکوهی باحمایت انگلیس خود تاج پادشاهی بر سرنهاد و شد رضا شاه پهلوی !
اتاتورک پیشینه تحصیلی داشت دانشگاه رفته بود. زبان المانی فرانسوی بلد بود. تجربه سیاسی داشت .اما رضاشاه نگهبان اصطبل سفارت هلند بود. بعدا افسر رده پایین قزاق خانه شد. او یک قزاق بود. متد روسی نظامی گر را اموخته بود. جهان را ندیده بود و مشاهدات مستقیم و بین المللی نداشت. بیسواد بود و متونی نخوانده بود که او را متوجه قرارداد اجتماعی, حقوق مدنی مخالفین, ازادی تفکر,شفافیت مالی حکمران,پلورالیسم, ازادی بیان تفکر, حاکمیت قانون و... کند.
اتاتورک به سیاست ورزی وفادار ماند(حزبی پدید اورد که همچنان در ترکیه فعال است) و کمک کرد پارلمان قوی تاسیس شود اما رضا شاه تمام احزاب سیاسی را که بعد از انقلاب مشروطه(مرداد1285) بوجود امده بود تعطیل کرد و هیچ حزبی در ایران باقی نگذاشت. او برخلاف اتاتورک با محور قرار دادن خودش در پی ساختارسازی نبود.
ترکیه عثمانی در جنگ جهانی اول یک کشور شکست خورده ویران بود که نزدیک بیست درصد جمعیت اناتولی مرکز ترکیه از بین رفته بود. نیروهای مادی اش هم هدر رفته بود. اتاتورک همه چیز را از نو شروع کرد و به مراتب کار سختری نسبت به پهلوی اول داشت که ایران را در شرایط دوران گذار دموکراسی و انقلاب مشروطه بدست گرفت.
اصلاحات اتاتورک باعث شد در مدت کوتاهی در سراسر ترکیه مردم در روستاها شهرها راجع به اصلاحات اتاتورک گفتگو کنند . روزنامه و احزاب داشتند. و اصلاحات رفته رفته در ترکیه نهادینه شد . اما استبداد و خفقان زور ظلم در دوران پهلوی اول به اندازه ای بود که تقی زاده از سیاسمتداران مشهور ان زمان در خاطرات خود میگوید :حتی در میان طبقات بالا و حکومتی انسان از ترس کشته شدن بدست رضا خان از معاشرت با فامیل خود نیز بیم وحشت دارد !
اتاتورک سلامت مالی داشت. پس از مرگ دارایی وی فقط سه دانگ خانه مشارکتی بود. رضاشاه مالک 2000 هزار روستا با 250 هزار نفر که بر روی زمین های وی کار میکردنند. و در حساب بانک ملی او فقط 6801320 میلیون ریال بود.
دوران استبداد رضاشاه به قدری زندانها و سیاه چالها از کشته و انسانهای بیگناه پر بود که در سال 1308 دبیر سفیر امریکا درگزارشی به وزارت امورخارجه حکومت ایران را رژیم یک نفر میداند که قانون جنگل رضاخانی بر ان حکم فرماست! در دوران استبداد و خفقان رضا شاه ازادی اندیشه و بیان قطع شد. صادق هدایت بوف کور را در هند منتشر کرد. نیما یوشیج شعری نگفت. بزرگ علوی داستان های کوتاهش را در زندان منتشر کرد و...
اتاتورک زنان را مجبور به کشف حجاب نکرد. او حق انتخاب کردن به زنان داد. اما ماموران رضاشاه با فحاشی کتک و به زور چادر زنان را از سر می کشیدند و پاره پاره اش میکردن. (از دل کشف حجاب , حجاب اجباری بیرون امد و عاقبت افراط تفریط شد)
اتاتورک برخلاف پهلوی اول باهوش بود. میگفت باید صبر کرد تا نتیجه جنگ مشخص شود اگر پیروزی متحدین حتمی باشد انگاه وارد جنگ می شویم اما رضاشاه در خلال جنگ از المان ها حمایت کرد و در نهایت ارتشی که ساخت با اولین تهدید نیروهای خارجی ظرف چند ساعت فروپاشید و ایران در جنگ دوم جهانی اشغال متحدین شد. ساعت سه شب کاردار انگلیس او را از خواب بیدار کرد که کشورت اشغال شده و تاریخ مصرفت گذشته و او همانند یک بچه بزدل سرش را پایین انداخت و با کشتی باری به جزیره موریس تبعید شد چون مرد ایستادگی نبود.
اتاتورک الگوی پهلوی اول بود اما از او چیزی یاد نگرفت و برخلاف وی هر وقت اراده میکرد به جان مال مردم تجاوز میکرد. هدف قدیس سازی از اتاتورک نیست. هدف بیان حقایق و تفاوتها بود. عده ای از مردم چنان در انقلاب اینترنت و شبکه منوتو غرق شده اند که از کتاب مطالعه واقعیت های تاریخی گریزانند و ملتی که با تاریخ خود بیگانه باشد تکلیفش روشن است

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
هدف از انتشار این مقاله نادیده گرفتن اصلاحات رضا شاه و یا بزرگ پنداری اتاتورک نیست که من اساساً با ترکیه و پانتورکیسم خطرناک انها زاویه دارم شدید
ولی فقط خواستم تلنگری به دانشمندانی بزنم که گاه گاهی رضا شاه را میزارند رو سرشون و حلوا حلوا میکنند ، حاجی این خبر ها هم که شما میگی نبوده ، لاجرم تاریخ رو درست بخونیم اگه قراره ازش درس بگیریم 

برگرفته از تلگرام علی شیرازی
متن کلا از من نیست ولی زیباست​


----------



## Salmanov

Dariush the Great said:


> that is a matter for iranian intelligence services + leadership to decide. killing them is really easy, the aftermath is extremely difficult to predict.


You should go after them it seems war is not avoidable anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Salmanov said:


> You should go after them it seems war is not avoidable anyway


war is always avoidable if you refuse to play by the terms set by the enemy. in january we could have a full blown war with the united states but that got avoided by wise decision of the leadership.
you have to hit the enemy when it least expects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

Dariush the Great said:


> war is always avoidable if you refuse to play by the terms set by the enemy. in january we could have a full blown war with the united states but that got avoided by wise decision of the leadership.
> you have to hit the enemy when it least expects.


What do you think Iran should do?!


----------



## Dariush the Great

Salmanov said:


> What do you think Iran should do?!


More bold decision making, thats it. Will happen soon when Rouhani and his pathetic gang pack their bags and leave. 
Also make the US bleed dry in the region, continue its support for venezuela in US backyard, providing weapons, setting up military bases, stationing precision BM's with greater range capable of hitting US mainland etc

Time is in Iran's favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Dariush the Great said:


> More bold decision making, thats it. Will happen soon when Rouhani and his pathetic gang pack their bags and leave.
> Also make the US bleed dry in the region, continue its support for venezuela in US backyard, providing weapons, setting up military bases, stationing precision BM's with greater range capable of hitting US mainland etc
> 
> Time is in Iran's favour.


You should go after EMPs, dirty bombs, nuetron, chemical, thurmonuclear bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Salmanov said:


> You should go after EMPs, dirty bombs, nuetron, chemical, thurmonuclear bombs


At the minimum Iran already has nukes. just not announced yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Salmanov said:


> What do you guys think about going after that orange scum and his family after he steps down



Did you know that the daughter of Will Roger, Captain of USS Vincennes (that fired at the Iranian Airbus), was found dead a few year afterward and the cause was called suicide.

I think killing Trump is meaningless though since so many powerful Republicans such as Bolton also want to kill Trump. Killing Trump is a favor to Americans.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Nissan Arya:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

رییس پدافند غیر عامل
*ریشه همه حوادث در زیرساخت‌ها را نمی توان اقدام دشمن دانست*

سردار جلالی با اشاره به حادثه‌های آتش سوزی در صنایع پتروشیمی کشور در سالهای گذشته توضیح داد: فرض اولیه این بود که شاید منشاء این حوادث، حمله‌های سایبری و خرابکارانه باشد ولی با بررسی‌های ما مشخص شد تقریبا تمام این حوادث در لایه های ایمنی بوجود آمده بود.

وی ادامه داد: در همین مسئله اخیر مرکز درمانی واقع در خیابان شریعتی هم بررسی‌ها نشان داد که اتفاق در لایه ایمنی بوده و نوع نگهداری کپسول های گاز به طور انباشته و در کنار هم و عدم رعایت نکات ایمنی باعث انفجار شده است
...​


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohammad45 said:


> ممنون از اصلاحاتی های بی ناموس به خاطر فداکاری های بی دریغشان در واگذاری تمام تاسیسات هسته ای ایران به دست غرب.


منظور شما اصولگراهای تبدیل شده به میانه رو هست دیگه . چون اون اصلاحاتی ها اززمان خاتمی به بعد اصلا تا اونجا که من میدونم اگرم میخواستن هیچ کاری نمیتونستن بکن


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> منظور شما اصولگراهای تبدیل شده به میانه رو هست دیگه . چون اون اصلاحاتی ها اززمان خاتمی به بعد اصلا تا اونجا که من میدونم اگرم میخواستن هیچ کاری نمیتونستن بکن


حالا هر کدوم که شما عزیز دوست داری در نظر بگیر. هر کس به منافع ملی ضربه بزنه اصولگرا یا اصلاحاتی همون چیزیه که گفتم. ولی انصافا اصلاحاتی های عاشق چشم آبی های قدبلند غربی مایه آبرو ریزی و خفت ما هستند. از این یارو تاجزاده بگیر تا روزنامه آرمان و بقیه. تولید حزب توسط شهید استخر انجام شد من منکرش نیستم. این مفاسد افراطی و تفریطی همه از یک قماشند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> chizi ke ghat'i hast ine ke dar natanz hadese rokh dade, chand rooz pish enfejari ham bude nazdike parchin. va pariruz ham dar tehran yek enfejari shode dar bimarestan. ina hame hamelate esrael hast. man daram kam kam na omid misham az rahbaramoon. yek pasokhe bozorgi bayad bedim ke khayehash nist dar tehran.


these things only mean human error in following safety measures . israel if wats to attack, they don't do these things , they act like what they did in Stuxnet. yyou must look at those direction, perhaps they have another trojanhorese somewhere , we must look and find those hidden back doors in our infrastructure , not to let them attack and then say we managed to control it.


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> chizi ke ghat'i hast ine ke dar natanz hadese rokh dade, chand rooz pish enfejari ham bude nazdike parchin. va pariruz ham dar tehran yek enfejari shode dar bimarestan. ina hame hamelate esrael hast. man daram kam kam na omid misham az rahbaramoon. yek pasokhe bozorgi bayad bedim ke khayehash nist dar tehran.
> 
> 
> daran jange tablighi ro mibaran. az zamane shahadat soleimani daran too saremoon mizanan va ma pasokhe dorost darmun ta be hal nadadim. 3 ta ''hadese'' be in zamane kutah modat gheyre momkene. servise etelate iran hame gozaresh ha ro be rahbar dade vali pasokhi nemidan dige.
> 
> vaghean khejalat avare.
> 
> 
> dadash, zaa'f haye dakheli ro bayad be zabune khodemun sohbat konim. nazar doshman khoshal beshe. fingilisi ham benvis ke natunan tarjome konan.
> 
> in dadashemun @QWECXZ key barmigarde ?



@Dariush the Great @Shawnee @Hack-Hook @mohammad45 @SubWater 


Going against Israel was always going to be an immensely difficult task no matter what anyone of us would have wanted to happen. Don't get me wrong though, I've stated time and time again just how much of an enemy Israel is to Iran and Iranians but that really doesn't change the reality of the situation. Iranians have to make a choice on where they stand, truly where they stand and start picking up the pace. Israel isn't going to just sit idly by for much longer, they're most definitely on the move to annex more Palestinian land along with waging another unjust war against Lebanon with the ultimate goal of getting to Iran. We don't know what the future holds and this idea that Iran won't be subject to a war of aggression some time in the future because it has thousands of Ballistic Missiles is simply illogical and preposterous.

Iran was always going to have to incur a skewed (in favor of Israel) win-to-loss ratio against Israel due to the United States and their global influence on trade, economy, sanctions etc... Israel itself as an entity is also quite the formidable foe, they've been through pretty much everything and aren't going to be defeated much less marginalized through proxies or the threat of Shahabs, Qiams, Seijils, Emads etc...

I won't lie to you Dariush, manam kheli een chan vaghteh narahat shoodam but I still have to believe that more competent and cable Iranian soldiers/leaders will take the lead and advance Iran even further with the *possible *goal of righting the many wrongs imposed by European invaders who decided to dictate the livelihoods of the natives living here since 5,000+ years ago (give or take a couple thousand respectively). Iran's more immediate objectives should be the growth and general advancement of Iran as a nation.

Iran's struggle against the small coastal enclave known as Israel will be a long one, and hey, we don't know what's going to happen. They (meaning Israel) keeps saying Iran will *never* have nuclear arms but Iran might actually have to acquire them out of pure necessity, so when that bridge comes idk what's going to actually happen. We see Israel is continuing to attack Iranian forces/Iranian allies in Syria with nary a response which also adds insult to injury on-top of Soleimani's treacherous murder but Iran is still in Syria completely objectives. Moreover Iran and Israel *will clash *openly sooner or later. This has been a long-time point of contention that I've refused to engage with others on PDF as many (at-least in my opinion) would like to think that Iran can somehow win or conduct a war against Israel exclusively through third-parties without getting its own hands dirty. Obviously I will not point out how childish this notion is since I respect your intelligence and the intelligence of others on here. Whether or not Iran will be militarily ready to confront the juggernaut known as IDF and all of its capabilities is beyond me. There's more to war than simply missiles.....

Anyways.... the single thing that Iran holds on its side that allows it to persevere so fiercely is a rigidly dogmatic ideology. Iranians aren't afraid to die for what they believe in and know what the word* sacrifice *entails. Iran must continue to get stronger, expand its military capabilities and weather the storm for now until it is ready to face its enemies head-on in full-force or not, again we don't know. Maybe sometime in the future circumstances will change and Iran will end up not having to do any of that at all.

What else can I say really....what I will say though, and I mean it from the heart. Is that all this is truly becoming tiring, sometimes I find myself just shaking my head in utter disappointment when such events go down.....But we must remain strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

BlueInGreen2 said:


> @Dariush the Great @Shawnee @Hack-Hook @mohammad45 @SubWater
> 
> 
> Going against Israel was always going to be an immensely difficult task no matter what anyone of us would have wanted to happen. Don't get me wrong though, I've stated time and time again just how much of an enemy Israel is to Iran and Iranians but that really doesn't change the reality of the situation. Iranians have to make a choice on where they stand, truly where they stand and start picking up the pace. Israel isn't going to just sit idly by for much longer, they're most definitely on the move to annex more Palestinian land along with waging another unjust war against Lebanon with the ultimate goal of getting to Iran. We don't know what the future holds and this idea that Iran won't be subject to a war of aggression some time in the future because it has thousands of Ballistic Missiles is simply illogical and preposterous.
> 
> Iran was always going to have to incur a skewed (in favor of Israel) win-to-loss ratio against Israel due to the United States and their global influence on trade, economy, sanctions etc... Israel itself as an entity is also quite the formidable foe, they've been through pretty much everything and aren't going to be defeated much less marginalized through proxies or the threat of Shahabs, Qiams, Seijils, Emads etc...
> 
> I won't lie to you Dariush, manam kheli een chan vaghteh narahat shoodam but I still have to believe that more competent and cable Iranian soldiers/leaders will take the lead and advance Iran even further with the *possible *goal of righting the many wrongs imposed by European invaders who decided to dictate the livelihoods of the natives living here since 5,000+ years ago (give or take a couple thousand respectively). Iran's more immediate objectives should be the growth and general advancement of Iran as a nation.
> 
> Iran's struggle against the small coastal enclave known as Israel will be a long one, and hey, we don't know what's going to happen. They (meaning Israel) keeps saying Iran will *never* have nuclear arms but Iran might actually have to acquire them out of pure necessity, so when that bridge comes idk what's going to actually happen. We see Israel is continuing to attack Iranian forces/Iranian allies in Syria with nary a response which also adds insult to injury on-top of Soleimani's treacherous murder but Iran is still in Syria completely objectives. Moreover Iran and Israel *will clash *openly sooner or later. This has been a long-time point of contention that I've refused to engage with others on PDF as many (at-least in my opinion) would like to think that Iran can somehow win or conduct a war against Israel exclusively through third-parties without getting its own hands dirty. Obviously I will not point out how childish this notion is since I respect your intelligence and the intelligence of others on here. Whether or not Iran will be militarily ready to confront the juggernaut known as IDF and all of its capabilities is beyond me. There's more to war than simply missiles.....
> 
> Anyways.... the single thing that Iran holds on its side that allows it to persevere so fiercely is a rigidly dogmatic ideology. Iranians aren't afraid to die for what they believe in and know what the word* sacrifice *entails. Iran must continue to get stronger, expand its military capabilities and weather the storm for now until it is ready to face its enemies head-on in full-force or not, again we don't know. Maybe sometime in the future circumstances will change and Iran will end up not having to do any of that at all.
> 
> What else can I say really....what I will say though, and I mean it from the heart. Is that all this is truly becoming tiring, sometimes I find myself just shaking my head in utter disappointment when such events go down.....But we must remain strong.


This issue is so complex it can't even be explained so easily. But what i always tried to tell other members here is that both Israel and America are against Iranian independence especially because of Irans natural resource (oil gas etc)
So there are 2 options. Become a slave and get thrown a few breadcrumbs once in a while or become independent and decide your own fate. What many dumb Iranian opposition outside of Iran do not realize is that this is not a issue of regime x or y, this is about Irans independence and majority of Iranians realized it now. And regimes come and go but whats important is the sovereignty of the country acceptance of its leadership role in the region and independence.

I never want Iran to be like the countries of the region, most of them are puppet states of the US, no honour and no dignity as their fate just depends on 1 phone call from Washington.

*In the long run Iran will win as the world will force the US to accept Iran's independence. When that happens Iran has the free hand to become a true middleastern superpower.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philosopher

waduhek said:


> grow up up handle jokes instead of pitifully writing passive agressive bullcrap.



@Dariush the Great I think this "Waduek" user is probably a false flagger too. I noticed their were liking the comments of known Israeli trolls earlier. You think they have previously banned accounts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Philosopher said:


> @Dariush the Great I think this "Waduek" user is probably a false flagger too. I noticed their were linking the comments of known Israeli trolls earlier. You think they have previously banned accounts?


that guy is a false flagger for sure. just browse his comments and you will see his trolling. but i doubt he is a israeli, probably a turk or arab or some guy that was abused by a iranian man or something.


----------



## SubWater

Shawnee said:


> مساله اتش سوزی های اخیر احتمالا ادامه مساله قطعات معیوبه و نه حمله
> 
> خاصه اگر کلینیک تهران رو هم در راستای اون حساب کنیم
> 
> اثرش در امنیت ملی در حد چسبوندن ادمس به ایفون خونه مردمه
> 
> اما میتونه از نظر روانی تبلیغاتی موثر باشه
> 
> مهمتر از همه اینه که نباید هر حادثه ای رو به خرابکاری ربط داد
> هر حادثه باید بررسی بشه
> .....


هیچ قطعه مکانیکی معیوبی منفجر نمیشه 
متاسفانه دقیق ترین و عاقلانه ترین روایت را صهیونیست ها بیان کردن مگر اینکه اطلاعات جدیدی بیرون بیاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Philosopher said:


> @Dariush the Great I think this "Waduek" user is probably a false flagger too. I noticed their were liking the comments of known Israeli trolls earlier. You think they have previously banned accounts?


The banned ones that i knew were
@warfareknow
@Azizam
@Iranwillrise
All banned i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Mithridates @Philosopher @mohammad45 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279064102086852610

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

mohammad45 said:


> The banned ones that i knew were
> @warfareknow
> @Azizam
> @Iranwillrise
> All banned i guess.



Okay brother. Will keep an eye on him. He will be reported if his behaviour continues the same trend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waduhek

What a circlejerk


----------



## Shawnee

SubWater said:


> هیچ قطعه مکانیکی معیوبی منفجر نمیشه
> متاسفانه دقیق ترین و عاقلانه ترین روایت را صهیونیست ها بیان کردن مگر اینکه اطلاعات جدیدی بیرون بیاد



قطعه مکانیکی میتونه حاوی مواد منفجره باشه و یا باعث نشت گاز و فعالیت غیر عادی قطعات بشه

کدوم روایت اسراییل
حمله هوایی و نشت مواد رادیو اکتیو تا اصفهان و نابودی نطنز
؟
....


----------



## SubWater

Shawnee said:


> قطعه مکانیکی میتونه حاوی مواد منفجره باشه و یا باعث نشت گاز و فعالیت غیر عادی قطعات بشه
> 
> کدوم روایت اسراییل
> حمله هوایی و نشت مواد رادیو اکتیو تا اصفهان و نابودی نطنز
> ؟
> ....​


نه
سالن مونتاژ جایی هست که قطعات مکانیکی بهم وصل و تست میشوند

صهیونیست ها از اول گفتند که
مواد منفجره که کم هم نبوده به داخل سالن اورده و جاسازی شده و هنگام تعطیلی خط مونتاژ در شب منفجر شده
باید به نوعی ممون صهیونیست ها باشیم که دانشمند هامون نکشتند​




تنها راه بازدارندگی زدن اسرائیل تا قبل از حمله بعدی هست

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SubWater said:


> هیچ قطعه مکانیکی معیوبی منفجر نمیشه
> متاسفانه دقیق ترین و عاقلانه ترین روایت را صهیونیست ها بیان کردن مگر اینکه اطلاعات جدیدی بیرون بیاد


A centrifuge that is not assembled correctly can be quiet destructive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

- Iran formally triggered the dispute mechanism.

- Iranian report of a US convoy getting hit with IED in Syria 

Likely partly a response to what happened.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> - Iran formally triggered the dispute mechanism.
> 
> - Iranian report of a US convoy getting hit with IED in Syria
> 
> Likely partly a response to what happened.


happened before the natanz thing


----------



## Shawnee

SubWater said:


> نه
> سالن مونتاژ جایی هست که قطعات مکانیکی بهم وصل و تست میشوند
> 
> صهیونیست ها از اول گفتند که
> مواد منفجره که کم هم نبوده به داخل سالن اورده و جاسازی شده و هنگام تعطیلی خط مونتاژ در شب منفجر شده
> باید به نوعی ممون صهیونیست ها باشیم که دانشمند هامون نکشتند​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تنها راه بازدارندگی زدن اسرائیل تا قبل از حمله بعدی هست



داداش شاید حرفت درست باشه
من ولی فک نکنم بتونن مواد انفجاری بیارن داخل

یه قطعه ده کیلویی میتونه دو کیلو تی ان تی رو مخفی کنه که کافیه‌

سوله ها راستی شبانه روز کار میکنن مگر کامل فعال نباشن

داستان کلینیک تهران چی میشه این وسط؟
اتفاق بی ربط؟ یا خرید اتفاقی یک قطعه معیوب

این هم خبر اسراییل
ببین چه پرته





توییت ایدی کوهن، روزنامە نگار و استاد دانشگاە اسرائیل بە نقل از منابع امنیتی: اسرائیل بزرگترین مرکز غنی سازی ایران را بمباران و نابود کرد. موارد مسمومیت با اشعە، تخلیە مردم از محل حادثە و خاموشی های جامع (این را اثبات می کند.) رژیم ایران هم برای جلوگیری از آلودگی رادیواکتیو متخصصان روسی را فراخواندە است.

ایدی کوهن همچنین توییت یکی دیگر از روزنامەنگاران را منتشر کردە کە نوشتە است سرویس اطلاعاتی و ارتش اسرائیل حملە بە مواضع جمهوری اسلامی در داخل ایران را تایید کردەاند. "بنیامین نتانیاهو قرار است بزودی در بارە این عملیات سخن بگوید." بە گفتە این روزنامە نگار یکی از کشور های عربی نیز در این عملیات بە اسرائیل کمک کردە است کە این کمک اجازە بە اسرائیل برای سوخت گیری هواپیماها بودە است.

اخباراختصاصی آواتودی بر اساس تحلیل نیست و همیشە پس از تاکید از چندین منبع موثق اخبار منتشر می شوند



Dariush the Great said:


> happened before the natanz thing



Partly yes.
The letter was officially received today.
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> داداش شاید حرفت درست باشه
> من ولی فک نکنم بتونن مواد انفجاری بیارن داخل
> 
> یه قطعه ده کیلویی میتونه دو کیلو تی ان تی رو مخفی کنه که کافیه‌
> 
> سوله ها راستی شبانه روز کار میکنن مگر کامل فعال نباشن
> 
> داستان کلینیک تهران چی میشه این وسط؟
> اتفاق بی ربط؟ یا خرید اتفاقی یک قطعه معیوب
> 
> این هم خبر اسراییل
> ببین چه پرته
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> توییت ایدی کوهن، روزنامە نگار و استاد دانشگاە اسرائیل بە نقل از منابع امنیتی: اسرائیل بزرگترین مرکز غنی سازی ایران را بمباران و نابود کرد. موارد مسمومیت با اشعە، تخلیە مردم از محل حادثە و خاموشی های جامع (این را اثبات می کند.) رژیم ایران هم برای جلوگیری از آلودگی رادیواکتیو متخصصان روسی را فراخواندە است.
> 
> ایدی کوهن همچنین توییت یکی دیگر از روزنامەنگاران را منتشر کردە کە نوشتە است سرویس اطلاعاتی و ارتش اسرائیل حملە بە مواضع جمهوری اسلامی در داخل ایران را تایید کردەاند. "بنیامین نتانیاهو قرار است بزودی در بارە این عملیات سخن بگوید." بە گفتە این روزنامە نگار یکی از کشور های عربی نیز در این عملیات بە اسرائیل کمک کردە است کە این کمک اجازە بە اسرائیل برای سوخت گیری هواپیماها بودە است.
> 
> اخباراختصاصی آواتودی بر اساس تحلیل نیست و همیشە پس از تاکید از چندین منبع موثق اخبار منتشر می شوند
> 
> 
> 
> Partly yes.
> The letter was officially received today.
> ....


Then if Israel attacked the net and and that's the result then they used one of their shitiest bombs.


----------



## Blue In Green

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279394358387712000
Another one....

Could this be Trump getting back at Iran for selling fuel to Venezuela or something along those lines?


----------



## Shawnee

Friends,
They will not retaliate the day after an incident with the same technique. They have to be creative and timely.

سخنگوی صنعت برق با بیان اینکه هیچ‌گونه انفجاری در نیروگاه زرگان اهواز گزارش نشده، گفت: آتش‌سوزی ناشی از اتصالی یکی از ترانسفورماتورهای نیروگاه بوده که با اقدام به موقع، در زمانی حدود ۲۰ دقیقه مهار شد.

به گزارش مشرق، مصطفی رجبی مشهدی، سخنگوی صنعت برق، اظهار داشت: حدود ساعت ۱۵:۲۷ عصر امروز اتصالی در یکی از ترانسفورماتورهای نیروگاه زرگان اهواز، موجب بروز آتش‌سوزی در این نیروگاه شد.

*ببینید:*
*فیلم/ آتش سوزی در نیروگاه زرگان اهواز*
وی با بیان اینکه هیچ‌گونه انفجاری در نیروگاه زرگان اهواز گزارش نشده، افزود: خوشبختانه با اقدام به موقع همکاران نیروگاه زرگان و واحدهای آتش‌نشانی، این آتش‌سوزی در زمانی حدود ۲۰ دقیقه‌ای مهار و خاموش شد.

سخنگوی صنعت برق با بیان اینکه"* این آتش‌سوزی موجب از مدار خارج شدن ۱۱ پست برق منطقه ای و به موجب آن خاموشی مقطعی در بخشی از کلانشهر اهواز ش*د"، گفت: اکنون خاموشی به وجود آمده برطرف شده و مشکلی در تأمین برق مردم وجود ندارد.

*بیشتر بخوانید:*
*نیروگاه زرگان اهواز دچار آتش‌سوزی شد*
وی ادامه داد: هم‌اکنون واحد بخار نیروگاه زرگان در مدار بهره برداری است، اما واحد گازی آن از مدار خارج شده که پس از ایمن سازی شرایط، این واحد نیز به مدار بازخواهد گشت

....


----------



## Aramagedon

@waduhek

Is an Algerian with some Iranian blood ...

@LeGenD @waz could you please IP check this guy?


----------



## Shawnee

*4 dead and 97 injured in a blast in firework factory in Turkey *​
*۴ کشته و ۹۷ زخمی در انفجار در کارخانه تولید وسایل آتش بازی در ترکیه*





مقامات ترکیه می گویند، حادثه انفجار در یک کارخانه تولید وسایل آتش بازی در شمال غربی این کشور چهار کشته و دست‌کم ۹۷ زخمی برجای گذاشت.

به گزارش آسوشیتدپرس، فخرالدین کوجا، وزیر بهداشت ترکیه در این زمینه گفته است، ۱۸۶ کارگر در این کارخانه واقع در شهر هندک، در استان ساکاریا مشغول به کار بودند.

طبق این گزارش فخرالدین کوجا که به همراه دو وزیر دیگر از محل انفجار در کارخانه تولید وسایل آتش بازی در ساکاریا بازدید کرده همچنین گفته است، ۱۶ تن از مجروحان از بیمارستان مرخص شدند.

وی اضافه کرده است که تنها وضعیت یکی از مجروحان وخیم است.


----------



## Iskander

*Is this true ??!!*
*EU says Iran has triggered nuclear deal dispute mechanism*
*https://www.timesofisrael.com/eu-says-iran-has-triggered-nuclear-deal-dispute-mechanism/*


----------



## Shawnee

Iskander said:


> *Is this true ??!!*
> *EU says Iran has triggered nuclear deal dispute mechanism*
> *https://www.timesofisrael.com/eu-says-iran-has-triggered-nuclear-deal-dispute-mechanism/*



Iran did actually. Yes.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Aramagedon said:


> @waduhek
> 
> Is an Algerian with some Iranian blood ...
> 
> @LeGenD @waz could you please IP check this guy?



Shared IP with other accounts. Is he on here?

*By the way this is a chill thread. No political discussions here please. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waduhek

Aramagedon said:


> @waduhek
> 
> Is an Algerian with some Iranian blood ...
> 
> @LeGenD @waz could you please IP check this guy?



I am apparently tens of people hiding in one persona. Tell me who you want me to be and I will be


----------



## Muhammed45

waduhek said:


> I am apparently tens of people hiding in one persona. Tell me who you want me to be and I will be


Hey what is wrong with you?
You Edited your QUOTE in my recently opened thread and included selling drones to Saudis just to mock Iranian made military sstuff. What benefits you get from trolling against your own country? Its important to Know what youre looking for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waduhek

mohammad45 said:


> Hey what is wrong with you?
> You Edited your QUOTE in my recently opened thread and included selling drones to Saudis just to mock Iranian made military sstuff. What benefits you get from trolling against your own country? Its important to Know what youre looking for.



I am not mocking anything there. I am simply asking who are we going to sell our wepaons to? You lack english comprehension and can't stand critism. Widely spread disease here in this Iranian section.

Yea, I edited to add more of my thoughts and correct some misspellings.


----------



## Muhammed45

waduhek said:


> I am not mocking anything there. I am simply asking who are we going to sell our wepaons to? You lack english comprehension and cant stand critism. Widely spread disease here in this iranian section.
> 
> Yea, I edited to add more of my thoughts and correct some misspellings.


So you added your thoughts, didnt you?

Then why are you accompanying Zionists propaganda Machine in the thread, huge explosions in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waduhek

mohammad45 said:


> So you added your thoughts, didnt you?
> 
> Then why are you accompanying Zionists propaganda Machine in the thread, huge explosions in Iran?



I am free to agree and disagree with whom and whatever I like.

What is this @waz?

I am being harassed by several members here. According to them I am several people trying to troll. They are pretty badly hurt because I am not sharing all their views and it seems they want me to shut up. Is this normal? Seems pretty like censorship.


----------



## waz

waduhek said:


> I am free to agree and disagree with whom and whatever I like.
> 
> What is this @waz?
> 
> I am being harassed by several members here. According to I am several people trying to troll. They are pretty badly hurt because I am not sharing all their views and it seems they want me to shut up. Is this normal? Seems pretty like censorship.



This isn't the place for such discussions. You can make a thread about the Israelis etc. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

BlueInGreen2 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279394358387712000
> Another one....
> 
> Could this be Trump getting back at Iran for selling fuel to Venezuela or something along those lines?




no , do you know how hot gets over there in Ahvaz it reaches 60 degrees Celsius in that temp even cars explodes


*The extreme heat in Mahshahr, Khuzestan, set a car on fire.*



































*so burning power plants are nothing new for them, Israelis just want credit for every fire that happens*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waduhek

Aramagedon said:


> He is a racist Jew and doesn't look as an Iranian. Thanks for your help anyways.



@LeGenD @waz


----------



## hussainb72

BlueInGreen2 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279394358387712000
> Another one....
> 
> Could this be Trump getting back at Iran for selling fuel to Venezuela or something along those lines?


My guess is that if all these actions are actually attacks done by Israel, then trump is actually after starting a war in the middle east, but he doesnt want the US to he involved. American oil companies cant sell that much oil these days because the market is saturated with Saudi oil. So if somehow the Saudi oil export is stopped, those American companies can start selling oil again and boost the American economy. This might give trump a chance of staying in office for the next term. So if these events happening in Iran arent accidents and are actually attacks from Israel, and its said that they were done by getting help from a gulf state, then it might be that Saudi is involved. There is some news that the US is removing its aircraft maintenance crew from Saudi and some other countries. This means that Saudi wont have any chance if a war starts between Iran and Saudi, and like that, the US can achieve its goals. And trump being the businessman he is, he is ready to take such risks. But these are all speculations and the reality might be something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Another BOMBSHELL related to the Epstein case.

It is now known that Ehud Barak, the former prime minister of Israel, had business ties with now deceased, convicted pedophile and sex offender Jeffrey Epstein. 

Making matters worse, a well known former Epstein victim, Virginia Roberts Giuffre, is now claiming that as a minor she was forced to have sex with Ehud Barak.

The accusations don't stop there though. All of the following men are being accused of having sex with underaged sex slaves. Of course we all know about Prince Andrew. 

However there is also former New Mexico government Bill Richardson, former Democratic Senate majority leader George Mitchell, billionaire Thomas Pritscher of Hyatt Hotels. Hedge Fund manager Glen Duben, an unnamed foreign prince, an unnamed foreign president, owner of a French hotel chain and Victoria Secret owner Leslie Wexner.

Now with the recent arrest of Ghislane Maxwell, this is not looking good for people like Prince Andrew, Bill Clinton, Ehud Barak and who knows who else will be exposed.

Supposedly Epstein had ties with the CIA and some say Mossad. Basically Epstein would use underaged girls to entrap wealthy and powerful individuals. This is a common and well known tactic used by intelligence agencies going back decades.

One of Epstein's rooms in his mansion was found to have hidden cameras. So basically Epstein would pose as a playboy, invite rich and powerful men to his "parties" and then acquire the necessary information to extort them.









*Woman says Epstein forced her to have sex with former PM Barak*
*Claim revealed in court filings from celebrity US lawyer Dershowitz, who was accused as well; associates of both men deny the allegation*

By TOI staff 24 June 2020, 8:26 am



Former prime minister Ehud Barak speaks at the Democratic Camp electoral alliance's campaign launch in Tel Aviv on August 12, 2019. (Tomer Neuberg/Flash90)

Court filings by US lawyer Alan Dershowitz revealed Tuesday that a woman had named former prime minister Ehud Barak as one of a number of important men she was forced to have sex with by Jeffrey Epstein.

Lawyers for Virginia Roberts Giuffre had asked a court in Florida not to allow Dershowitz’s team access to sealed records as part of Dershowitz’s defamation case against her for saying she was forced to have sex with him while she was a teen, the Miami Herald reported, as they said they were concerned he would distort the information or use it out of context.

However, during the course of the hearing, Dershowitz’s attorney Howard Cooper said in court that the team had in fact already obtained some of the depositions and that Dershowitz identified Barak as well as L Brands and Victoria’s Secret owner Leslie Wexner as two of the men Giuffre says she was trafficked to by Epstein, a wealthy financier convicted of sex crimes and suspected of many more, the Herald reported.

“Giuffre has also alleged that she was forced to have sex with former Israeli prime minister Ehud Barack [sic],” the filing read in response to the claims against Dershowitz. “Giuffre has offered no proof other than her uncorroborated word.”





Attorney Alan Dershowitz leaves federal court, in New York, December 2, 2019. (Richard Drew/AP)
Giuffre last year sued Dershowitz for defamation, and the celebrity attorney filed a countersuit in response.

Associates of Barak told Channel 12 news that the former prime minister’s name was being “scrawled in the news in order to repel the allegations made against Dershowitz. Dershowitz’s deposition states that the woman’s affidavit is false.”

Dershowitz, a close ally of Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and US President Donald Trump and a member of the latter’s impeachment defense team, this week went on a media blitz against a recent Netflix series on the Epstein case, saying he only went to the convicted sex offender’s island once, before he was suspected of wrongdoing, and it was with his wife and daughter.

Giuffre has also claimed Epstein arranged for her to have sex with the UK’s Prince Andrew on three occasions — in London and at Epstein’s New York mansion when she was 17 and in the US Virgin Islands when she was about 18. Prosecutors in New York have wanted to speak with Andrew for several months as part of their examination of allegations, made by several women, that some of Epstein’s staff and his girlfriend helped recruit him underage sex victims.

Barak has been dogged over his ties to Epstein, which went back over 15 years, and became an unexpected hot-button issue in the 2019 election campaign in Israel after Epstein was arrested and later died in prison of an apparent suicide.

Barak, who entered a business deal with Epstein in 2015, years after the American financier served time for solicitation, has called long-rumored allegations of sex trafficking by Epstein “abhorrent” and announced that he had officially cut off all business ties with him.

Barak, who has been linked as a frequent visitor to Epstein’s properties, has long asserted that insinuations against him in Epstein’s context were a result of the “poisoned atmosphere” Netanyahu has fostered over the past two decades.





Screen capture from video of Virginia Roberts Giuffre gesturing during an interview on the BBC Panorama program aired on December 2, 2019. (BBC Panorama via AP)

Neighbors in a New York Apartment building owned by Epstein’s brother said that Barak was a “frequent presence” in the building, The Daily Beast reported last year.

Residents told the outlet that they knew when the politician was in the building because there were “flashy cars” outside and his security detail in the lobby.

A resident told the outlet they were in the elevator with Hebrew-speaking security guards and another said she regularly saw a guard posted outside an 11th-floor apartment. A further resident said they saw a security detail in the lobby on at least a dozen occasions.

The report did not clarify how the residents knew that the security detail belonged to Barak.

The building has been tied to the financier’s alleged New York trafficking ring, The Daily Beast reported.





In this photo from July 30, 2008, Jeffrey Epstein, center, appears in court in West Palm Beach, Florida. (Uma Sanghvi/Palm Beach Post via AP)

Asked about his stays by The Daily Beast, Barak said: “Despite the fact that there was no wrongdoing on my part, and that there is not even the faintest suspicion of wrongdoing on my part, I’m not going to address these questions because in the current political environment in Israel, the mere fact of my response to such a question is churned up as spin in the political game.

“As a former prime minister I’m accompanied by bodyguards everywhere I go,” he added.

The Daily Mail’s online news site last year rejected an ultimatum by Barak to retract a “libelous” article insinuating he socialized with young women at the home of Epstein.

The US-based DailyMail.com said it stood by the story “100 percent,” and denied as “absurd” Barak’s claim that the decision to re-publish three-year-old photos of him entering the New York mansion of the disgraced billionaire was a bid to help his political rivals ahead of the elections. (The article did not appear in the main Daily Mail tabloid newspaper in Britain.)





Screenshot of Daily Mail website showing article relating to Ehud Barak, July 16, 2019

The tabloid noted in its article that the women photographed also entering Epstein’s home did so “on the same day” as Barak and “within hours.” However, the Mail did not provide a clear timeline of the photos, and it was not clear whether they were taken before Barak entered, during his time there, or after he left.

If he was in the house at the same time as the women, it could contradict Barak’s earlier assertions that he “never met Epstein in the company of women or young girls.”

Barak confirmed it was him in the photos, and has admitted to visiting Epstein’s mansions and private Caribbean island, but insists he never attended parties of a sexual nature there.

_Agencies contributed to this report._

Above report was from the following site https://www.timesofisrael.com/woman-says-epstein-forced-her-to-have-sex-with-former-pm-barak/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Rouhani dollar:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Some have guessed that this might have been done by a small suicide drone or SDB of some sort. 

Clearly the damage is much more substantial than what Iranian authorities would have us believe. You could make out what seems to be a visible crater near the Northwestern section of the building, the debris around it would also heavily suggest the explosion was rather intense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Some have guessed that this might have been done by a small suicide drone or SDB of some sort.
> 
> Clearly the damage is much more substantial than what Iranian authorities would have us believe. You could make out what seems to be a visible crater near the Northwestern section of the building, the debris around it would also heavily suggest the explosion was rather intense.


clearly the explosion happened inside the building not outside also it happened in one direction so i rule out explosives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hack-Hook said:


> clearly the explosion happened inside the building not outside also it happened in one direction so i rule out explosives


so why dont you wait for official confirmation by the iranian government ? lets wait for the report.
high likely this was sabotage as claimed by noor news agency - closely related to IRGC but we have to wait for official confirmation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Defective parts, likely
Drone or arial attack, not possible
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.s

Unfortunately there is a high probability of cruise missile attack . You can clearly see an explosion outside of building.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mithridates

M.s said:


> View attachment 648404
> 
> Unfortunately there is a high probability of cruise missile attack . You can clearly see an explosion outside of building.


Welcome bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

M.s said:


> View attachment 648404
> 
> Unfortunately there is a high probability of cruise missile attack . You can clearly see an explosion outside of building.



Welcome to the forum.
I have seen that picture and I do not think that is an explosion point. It is quite far away and not deep/large enough. There are multiple pictures of the incident and other arial pictures are also useful to make a conclusion.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*سردار تنگسیری: شهرهای شناور* 
*موشک‌انداز در اختیار داریم/ شهرهای زیرزمینی نیروی دریایی سپاه در سواحل جنوب گسترش یافته*
*https://www.alef.ir/news/3990415117.html*

This is the first announcement of floating cities with missile silos, likely the basis for futures floating islands in the Indian Ocean.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279815175600836608

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Armed groups in the US are prepared to kill whites:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sha ah

The USA is almost at 3 million total infections, 44,000+ infections a day, 132,000+ total deaths and 1.2 million recoveries, 1.5 million active cases

Overall Covid-19 cases in the world seem to be growing or lingering in other countries. Israel is now experiencing a second wave which is worse than the first.

Chart is from the following site: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/














Iran reports new record one day Coronavirus death toll

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...july-4-fete-live-updates-200704231820246.html

Iran issues mandatory mask order after Coronavirus death toll surges

According to this article:
https://globalnews.ca/news/7140822/iran-masks-mandatory-coronavirus/

Fears persist that Iran’s actual death toll from the virus may be nearly double its reported figures, as a parliamentary report in April suggested. Masoud Mardani, a member of the country’s coronavirus task force, recently said that sampling from random antibody tests suggest that 18 million Iranians have so far been afflicted by the virus, without elaborating

Also, reading that article it seems that alot of Iranians simply don't care and aren't taking necessary precautions to avoid the spread of the virus. Hopefully this new mandatory mask law makes a positive difference.






https://news.google.com/covid19/map?hl=en-CA&mid=/m/02j71&gl=CA&ceid=CA:en

This Google site is really good with an interactive map. Iran's map is quite detailed, showing infection rates across various provinces.

Looking at this map I notice that, for some reason, for countries like Egypt, Russia or Turkey for example, you only see one big dot, while for others like Iran, you see smaller dots spread out across various provinces, so more detail. This is probably dependent on the level of detailed data that each country is willing or unwilling to release.

In other news Iran's currency seems to be sliding lower and lower against the dollar.






*Iran's Rial Hits New Historic Low Against US Dollar, Other Currencies *

The Iranian currency rial fell to new lows against the U.S. dollar in trading on Sunday at Tehran’s exchange market, going above the 220,000 rial to the dollar mark.

The battered currency was trading above 210,000 a day earlier and the Sunday, July 5 drop was almost 8,000 rials. The euro traded at 247,950.

Iranian officials describe the recent steep fall of the rial as temporary and ascribe it to “psychological operations against Iran to trigger unreal concerns” among the people and traders.

However, the rial has fallen 3,000-fold since the establishment of the Islamic Republic in 1979, when the dollar was equal to just 70 rials.

An economy growing too slowly for decades coupled with international and U.S. sanctions in the past decade and misguided fiscal policies have hurt rial’s value, which has dropped 24-fold just in the last ten years.

Mehr news agency reported that the devaluation was discussed in Iran’s parliament on Sunday and lawmakers blamed the crisis on “wrong domestic policies”. The parliament with a clear hardliner majority holds President Hassan Rouahni’s administration responsible.

Since May 2019, strict U.S. sanctions on Iran’s oil exports have severely restricted its foreign currency income and the government has been forced to repeatedly withdraw funds from state reserves.

Although some observers believe that the government is benefiting from the devaluation of its currency since it is the main supplier of dollars and that the Central bank is manipulating the market, it is unlikely the devaluation of any currency would be helpful for any government. Devaluation leads to runaway inflation and can lead to political volatility in the country.

Article above was from the site https://en.radiofarda.com/a/iran-ri...inst-us-dollar-other-currencies/30706985.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.s

Apparently air defense force is moving assets toward key nuclear sites...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

M.s said:


> Apparently air defense force is moving assets toward key nuclear sites...


bro can you post a source

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.s

Dariush the Great said:


> bro can you post a source


Unfortunately I can't. It's just what I've heard from some trusted people and I think it's probably true.

buckle up people it's going to be a bumpy road. There's is a good reason I think we're going to respond very soon and it's not going to end well for anyone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

M.s said:


> Unfortunately I can't. It's just what I've heard from some trusted people and I think it's probably true.
> 
> buckle up people it's going to be a bumpy road. There's is a good reason I think we're going to respond very soon and it's not going to end well for anyone...



How sure of this are you?


----------



## M.s

BlueInGreen2 said:


> How sure of this are you?


I'm pretty sure but it's Iran you'll never know. Just like retaliation on US in Iraq. More than 1000 liquid ballistic missiles alone were fueled and they were supposed to launch 50-100 missiles but after a few central command called and they stopped the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

https://www.farsnews.ir/news/13990415000871/فارس-من-|-ناکارآمدی-در-تولید-پارچه-چادر-مشکی-را-به-مافیا-نسبت-می-دهیم

اگر نمیتونیم چادر مشکی تولید کنیم حداقل فرهنگ استفاده از مدل های دیگر پارچه مشکی ساخت ایران رو ایجاد کنیم

چه حقارتی بالاتر از گفتن اینکه چادر حجاب برتره ولی ما حجاب برتر رو نمیتونیم تولید کنیم

خوب فرهنگ پوشش رو درست کنین
یعنی قشر مذهبی ما هم حاضر نیست پوشش ایرانی داشته باشه

جنس پارچه چادر خارجی باید در بخش اداری ایران ممنوع بشه
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## triangle

M.s said:


> I'm pretty sure but it's Iran you'll never know. Just like retaliation on US in Iraq. More than 1000 liquid ballistic missiles alone were fueled and they were supposed to launch 50-100 missiles but after a few central command called and they stopped the operation.



More like 400 missiles were readied to be fired.

Source: Hajizadeh himself in post strike interview

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.s

triangle said:


> More like 400 missiles were readied to be fired.
> 
> Source: Hajizadeh himself in post strike interview


I looked it up and he said we were ready to hit 400 targets if they responded. But what I said was what I heard from one of the big guys in irgc and he could be overdramatic sometimes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

M.s said:


> I looked it up and he said we were ready to hit 400 targets if they responded. But what I said was what I heard from one of the big guys in irgc and he could be overdramatic sometimes...



What Hajizadeh said was the few dozen missile they fired was just a small initial attack but they had several thousand other missiles ready in case the Americans responded. But obviously the Americans did not respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Philosopher said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> Did you say this @waduhek member is sharing IP with other users? They are certainly a fake account brother.
> Here they are are posting provocative comments on an Israeli members (500) account and you can see their old fake account there @warfareknow. They had other banned accounts too from what I can see.
> 
> View attachment 648568
> 
> 
> Also brother look at this:
> 
> View attachment 648575
> 
> 
> No Iranian would be using language like this "want to bet on what goes boom" when their country appears to be under attack. Imagine a Pakistani member speaking like this if Pakistan was ever under attack, you would immediately know they were an Indian false flagger etc. This member appears to be a fake flagger here to provoke Iranians and spread propaganda.



The account is nonsense, a troll account, and there were too many matches with other IP's. Did the account also proclaim to be a girl?
I banned it.

@mohammad45
@Dariush the Great
@Mithridates

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Philosopher

waz said:


> The account is nonsense and there were too many matches with other IP's. Did the account also proclaim to be a girl?
> I banned it.
> 
> @mohammad45
> @Dariush the Great



Yes brother. They claimed to be a female. Brother @mohammad45 and @Aramagedon noticed the similarities between that account and other banned users and first mentioned it. Thank you for your works and thank you brother @waz for taking action.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammed45

waz said:


> The account is nonsense, a troll account, and there were too many matches with other IP's. Did the account also proclaim to be a girl?
> I banned it.
> 
> @mohammad45
> @Dariush the Great
> @Mithridates


Thank you dear brother. You did great job, thanks for removing the Cancer from our section.

Sometimes I lose my control so i aplogize for some of my non polite responses. Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Philosopher said:


> Yes brother. They claimed to be a female. Brother @mohammad45 and @Aramagedon noticed the similarities between that account and other banned users and first mentioned it. Thank you for your works and thank you brother @waz for taking action.





mohammad45 said:


> Thank you dear brother. You did great job, thanks for removing the Cancer from our section.
> 
> Sometimes I lose my control so i aplogize for some of my non polite responses. Kudos bro



No problem brothers anytime. Let me know if such other elements come to destroy this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dariush the Great

waz said:


> The account is nonsense, a troll account, and there were too many matches with other IP's. Did the account also proclaim to be a girl?
> I banned it.
> 
> @mohammad45
> @Dariush the Great
> @Mithridates


the account is set up for trolling of iranian members on this forum. to degrade and lower the quality of discussions, that was the goal of the account.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shawnee

همه به دنبال ضربه به اسراییل اند
اما گزینه دیگه ذبح یک نوچه کوچیکه مثلا ذبح نصف بحرین
.....


----------



## M.s

Philosopher said:


> What Hajizadeh said was the few dozen missile they fired was just a small initial attack but they had several thousand other missiles ready in case the Americans responded. But obviously the Americans did not respond.


Yup. 400 targets not 400 missiles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

@waz brother, 

Any update on new Iranian moderator to help us in our section? Serpentine said he asked for new moderator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Dariush the Great said:


> @waz brother,
> 
> Any update on new Iranian moderator to help us in our section? Serpentine said he asked for new moderator



Yes it is supported by the team, we're just waiting to make changes to other sections. So very soon brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mithridates

the real advantage of long recoil operated rifles. .50 BMG shots being felt like 7.62 NATO:





we should have designed a similar recoil action for baher sniper rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Another explosion..... if it keeps up like this Iran will become like Syria with all the frequent explosions going down.

Iranians need to demand answers, more importantly *action* from the government ASAP, these occurrences can no longer be excused away by saying they are just unfortunate happenstance. There is a methodical progression to these bombings. If I were to guess (gross guess btw) these attacks are aimed at stymieing progress in Iran concerning missile development and nuclear research with the secondary goal of instilling fear in the Iranian populace causing distrust/unrest against the government. 

And if these are just "Accidents" then holy-hell are Iranian safety standards remarkably low....

How many more will there be? How many more need to die or get maimed for this to stop? If it is Israel conducting them then for god-sakes Iran, grow a pair and attack back. Come hell of high-water you need to do something. They're picking away at Iran from the inside out, in Tehran out of all places!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280384462791024640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Another explosion..... if it keeps up like this Iran will become like Syria with all the frequent explosions going down.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280384462791024640


bro, lets not overreact. there are no killings in Iran, no armed groups, uprisings, terrorism etc 
Just US-Israeli sabotage campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> bro, lets not overreact. there are no killings in Iran, no armed groups, uprisings, terrorism etc
> Just US-Israeli sabotage campaign.



Chi-begam digeh aziz.... Daran hameenjori to sarehmoon mizanan, megah mah sagheh khooche hasteem?....Velli rust migi, ghabool daram ke Iran hanooz Suriya ya Iraq nashoodeh.

But there is a certain limit or "red-line" and clearly red-lines have been crossed. idk bro...I'm getting tired of waking up and seeing yet another post showing yet another explosion in Iran or "fire".

My apologies, I don't mean to come off as whiny but it's getting really hard to stomach all this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Chi-begam digeh aziz.... Daran to sarehmoon mizanan....Velli rust migeh, ghabool daram ke Iran hanooz Suriya ya Iraq nashodeh.
> 
> But there is a certain limit or "red-line" and clearly red-lines have been crossed. idk bro...I'm getting tired of waking up and seeing yet another post showing yet another explosion in Iran or "fire".
> 
> My apologies, I don't mean to come off as whiny but it's getting really hard to stomach all this.


dadash, man ham mesle to kheyli asabani hastam. kheyli. mikham dige sar be tane rahbaramoon nabashe. goore pedareshoon. aberooye ma ro bordan. tamame donya daran be ma mikhandan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Sick and tired of US and the Zionist. Who the hell do they think they are. They are in no position to get on the offensive with Iran here. US is literally on the verge of a civil war with whites and black militias parading thru the streets. It’s on the brink of disintegration. Israel is as big as a Chinese mans pinky. Iran has been the defender of the oppressed and saved Syria and Iraq from total annihilation. Iran in today’s world is the only country standing up for moral and divine principles. Iran shud trust god and be fearless and attack the aggressors ruthlessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Xerxes22 said:


> Sick and tired of US and the Zionist. Who the hell do they think they are. They are in no position to get on the offensive with Iran here. US is literally on the verge of a civil war with whites and black militias parading thru the streets. It’s on the brink of disintegration. Israel is as big as a Chinese mans pinky. Iran has been the defender of the oppressed and saved Syria and Iraq from total annihilation. Iran in today’s world is the only country standing up for moral and divine principles. Iran shud trust god and be fearless and attack the aggressors ruthlessly.


all iranians agree, we must strike hard, very hard to make the enemy understand that they can't attack and leave unharmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Chi-begam digeh aziz.... Daran to sarehmoon mizanan....Velli rust migeh, ghabool daram ke Iran hanooz Suriya ya Iraq nashodeh.
> 
> But there is a certain limit or "red-line" and clearly red-lines have been crossed. idk bro...I'm getting tired of waking up and seeing yet another post showing yet another explosion in Iran or "fire".
> 
> My apologies, I don't mean to come off as whiny but it's getting really hard to stomach all this.



Once upon a time there was an Iran, that fought 8 years with nothing but gheyrat, against a tyrant armed to his teeth, and with the support of the entire international community. What happened to that Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Dariush the Great said:


> all iranians agree, we must strike hard, very hard to make the enemy understand that they can't attack and leave unharmed.



They are nothing. Have they not read about Persia and it’s mighty empire? How dare they test Iran’s strength of will? You get attacked with missiles Nd kept quiet and hid casualties. You suppress ur own ppl nd lecture others about being heavy handed. Now what morons? You used to divide countries on ethnic lines, guess wat? Today your own country is divided. Now enjoy the great American civil war. Watever history u had are no being torn down in the statues of the confederates. They don’t even celebrate 4th of July anymore . Whilst Iran , Iran u bloody fool is the prophecied great military force in the Islamic religion . And it is coming true. Iran will grow stronger and will smash u on all fronts. Because it has chosen a righteous path. I can’t wait for the war to start and faces of shocked trolls in CNN nd Zionist media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

The 8 years war we had Khomeini in power. He didn't tolerate any nonsense and would have smashed back hard. 
Nowadays we have a confused Khamenei.


----------



## mangekyo

Our leaders have Arab military syndrome, they have gotten too cosy and wont take any action that would put them in risk of loosing their privilege of resting their fat asses on beds and sofas in airconditioned rooms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Caspian Parsi

*China Inks Military Deal With Iran Under Secretive 25-Year Plan*

https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-...l-With-Iran-Under-Secretive-25-Year-Plan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.s

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280140454776967169


So news was true. Noosh daroo bad az marghe sohrab...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## triangle

Caspian Parsi said:


> *China Inks Military Deal With Iran Under Secretive 25-Year Plan*
> 
> https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-...l-With-Iran-Under-Secretive-25-Year-Plan.html





> (...)then as of 9 November, Sino-Russian bombers, fighters, and transport planes will have unrestricted access to Iranian air bases,” he said.





> OilPrice.com understands from the Iranian sources that the bombers to be deployed will be China-modified versions of the long-range Russian Tupolev Tu-22M3s, with a manufacturing specification range of 6,800 kilometres (2,410 km with a typical weapons load), and the fighters will be the all-weather supersonic medium-range fighter bomber/strike Sukhoi Su-34, plus the newer single-seat stealth attack Sukhoi-57.





> These deployments will be accompanied by the roll-out of Chinese and Russian electronic warfare (EW) capabilities, according to the Iran sources. This would encompass each of the three key EW areas - electronic support (including early warning of enemy weapons use) plus electronic attack (including jamming systems) plus electronic protection (including of enemy jamming). Based originally around neutralising NATO’s C4ISR (Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance) systems, part of the new roll-out of software and hardware from China and Russia in Iran, according to the Iran sources, would be the Russian S-400 anti-missile air defence system: “To counter U.S. and/or Israeli attacks.” The Krasukha-2 and -4 systems are also likely to feature in the overall EW architecture, as they proved their effectiveness in Syria in countering the radars of attack, reconnaissance and unmanned aircraft. The Krasukha-2 can jam Airborne Warning And Control Systems (AWACS) at up to 250 km, and other airborne radars such as guided missiles, whilst the Krasukha-4 is a multi-functional jamming system that not only counters AWACS but also ground-based radars, with both being highly mobile.
> 
> It is again apposite to note here that an entire EW company (encompassing the three core elements of EW) can consist of as little as 100 men and, according to the Iran sources, part of the new military co-operation includes an exchange of personnel between Iran and China and Russia, with up to 110 senior Iranian IRGC men going for training every year in Beijing and Moscow and 110 Chinese and Russians going to Tehran for their training. It is also apposite to note that Iran’s EW system can easily be tied in to Russia’s Southern Joint Strategic Command 19th EW Brigade (Rassvet) near Rostov-on-Don, which links into the corollary Chinese systems. “One of the Russian air jamming systems is going to be based in Chabahar and will capable of completely disabling the UAE’s and Saudi Arabia’s air defences, to the extent that they would only have around two minutes of warning for a missile or drone attack from Iran,” one of the Iran sources told OilPrice.com last week.



I don't now what to say about this article. Some statements sound realistic but others not so.. We'll see what the future brings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Dariush the Great said:


> The 8 years war we had Khomeini in power. He didn't tolerate any nonsense and would have smashed back hard.
> Nowadays we have a confused Khamenei.



And if you deliver that fatal smash with ballistic missiles, what will their response do to Iran.

The answer is why you won't respond to whatever happens


----------



## M.s

Dariush the Great said:


> all iranians agree, we must strike hard, very hard to make the enemy understand that they can't attack and leave unharmed.


I don't think It's good idea. We should be transparent about it and play victim and justify our right for retaliation. Maybe even take Israel our Us to the international Court. it doesn't do anything but it can help us in our policies. But I know one thing. This silence is not good...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

M.s said:


> I don't think It's good idea. We should be transparent about it and play victim and justify our right for retaliation. Maybe even take Israel our Us to the international Court. it doesn't do anything but it can help us in our policies. But I know one thing. This silence is not good...


I dont think war is a good idea either, but if we cant retaliate to their attacks, why do we front an anti US and anti Israeli policy? We tolerate sanctions and everything they do to us because they tell us we are "the resistance against the devils". What kind of resistance does not retaliate to attacks? What kind of resistance are we then? Whats the point in all this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.s

camelguy said:


> And if you deliver that fatal smash with ballistic missiles, what will their response do to Iran.
> 
> The answer is why you won't respond to whatever happens


Oh. We will respond. It's just matter of time and you will see. It won't be pretty.



mangekyo said:


> I dont think war is a good idea either, but if we cant retaliate to their attacks, why do we front an anti US and anti Israeli policy? We tolerate sanctions and everything they do to us because they tell us we are "the resistance against the devils". What kind of resistance does not retaliate to attacks? What kind of resistance are we then? Whats the point in all this?


I'm not against retaliation but timing of situation is not appropriate. We should be patient and for now respond just politically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

M.s said:


> I don't think It's good idea. We should be transparent about it and play victim and justify our right for retaliation. Maybe even take Israel our Us to the international Court. it doesn't do anything but it can help us in our policies. But I know one thing. This silence is not good...


I am sorry but this is the attitude that brought us into this position of weakness. Unacceptable.

Daran dar khoone khodemoon be ma hamle mikonan bad to in chiza ro minevisi. vaghean ke.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

M.s said:


> Oh. We will respond. It's just matter of time and you will see. It won't be pretty.
> 
> 
> I'm not against retaliation but timing of situation is not appropriate. We should be patient and for now respond just politically.


My problem with this is that we could be patient and say timing is not appropriate with a 3 trillion dollar unsanctioned economy, rather than a sanctioned 400 billion dollar economy. Thats why I am saying, why front an anti US and anti Israeli policy when you are not going to retaliate to their attacks?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

If Iran doesn't respond (in an appreciable way) then we need to seriously reassess our expectations and start accepting a new reality, one that sees Iran not being nearly as strong as it claims.....Ey khodah vaughan nakhastem in harfo begham...cheh zendigieh shood...

I can't really recount any other time in history when a nation the size of Iran with a military as big and as capable as Iran's would have allowed for such flagrant attacks to go on for *years, unanswered. 
*
If Iran really is playing the long-game then fair enough, I guess it's me that just can't take it anymore. Personally I'm seriously thinking about divorcing myself from Iranian news due to just how shameful/embarrassing recent events have been. Truly is hard just sitting here and grinding one's teeth expecting at least some sort of reprisal for the literal 100s upon 100s of attacks.

Babaksheen bachehah...fakhrem khasteh shood...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> If Iran doesn't respond then we need to seriously reassess our expectations and start accepting a new reality, one that sees Iran not being nearly as strong as it claims.....Ey khodah vaughan nakhastem in harfo begham...cheh zendigieh shood...
> 
> I can't really recount any other time in history when a nation the size of Iran with a military as big and as capable as Iran's would have allowed for such flagrant attacks to go on for *years unanswered.
> *
> If Iran really is playing the long-game then fair enough, I guess it's me that just can't take it anymore. Personally I'm seriously thinking about divorcing myself from Iranian news due to just how shameful/embarrassing recent events have been. Truly is hard just sitting here and grinding one's teeth expecting at least some sort of reprisal for the literal 100s upon 100s of attacks.
> 
> Babaksheen bachehah...fakhrem khasteh shood...



I don't buy the long term game argument. If we are in this for the long game, why did we approach this policy from 1979? Thats 41 years. You don't walk into a bank, declare that you are going to rob it, and then start planning how you should do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyo said:


> I don't buy the long term game argument. If we are in this for the long game, why did we approach this policy from 1979? Thats 41 years. You don't walk into a bank, declare that you are going to rob it, and then start planning how you should do it.



 beh gholeh maroof -- it's out of our hands now.

Idk man, maybe Iran is waiting for more missiles to be put into service or more TELS to fire them from before getting into a hot conflict or something.


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> be gholeh maroof -- it's out of our hands now.
> 
> Idk man, maybe Iran is waiting for more missiles to be put into service or more TELS to fire them from before getting into a hot conflict or something.


Then we shouldn't have adopted this policy from 1979. We could have adopted this policy after we were ready to take them on.


----------



## Dariush the Great

BlueInGreen2 said:


> If Iran doesn't respond (in an appreciable way) then we need to seriously reassess our expectations and start accepting a new reality, one that sees Iran not being nearly as strong as it claims.....Ey khodah vaughan nakhastem in harfo begham...cheh zendigieh shood...
> 
> I can't really recount any other time in history when a nation the size of Iran with a military as big and as capable as Iran's would have allowed for such flagrant attacks to go on for *years, unanswered.
> *
> If Iran really is playing the long-game then fair enough, I guess it's me that just can't take it anymore. Personally I'm seriously thinking about divorcing myself from Iranian news due to just how shameful/embarrassing recent events have been. Truly is hard just sitting here and grinding one's teeth expecting at least some sort of reprisal for the literal 100s upon 100s of attacks.
> 
> Babaksheen bachehah...fakhrem khasteh shood...


Iranian politicians love the easy life and money. They don't want to upset their investments abroad by attacking Israel. Like the member here said they became like useless Arab sheikhs. Khak too sareshoon.

Bacheha, har chi say kardim roo pooshooni konim nashod. boye gandesh dare badtar o badtar mishe. chize digeye namunde ke azesh defa konim. man dige az khejalat dar in mored aslan post nemikonam. shoma ham behtare dige bikhialesh shin. pahlevoon panbe be in migan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.s

mangekyo said:


> I don't buy the long term game argument. If we are in this for the long game, why did we approach this policy from 1979? Thats 41 years. You don't walk into a bank, declare that you are going to rob it, and then start planning how you should do it.


That's exactly what they did and it made us a target. I worked with irgc and dm in radar section and I can tell you majority of our armed forces guys are morons. 15 years ago we reverse engineered Japanese WWII radars with equivalent components available but look at us now. We are getting stronger by day. That's way Israel trying to drag us to a war with help of US while they can but we should not give them the opportunity to do that. I know it's hard to stand still but we should get stronger to ensure our victory and survivability...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

M.s said:


> That's exactly what they did and it made us a target. I worked with irgc and dm in radar section and I can tell you majority of our armed forces guys are morons. 15 years ago we reverse engineered Japanese WWII radars with equivalent components available but look at us now. We are getting stronger by day. That's way Israel trying to drag us to a war with help of US while they can but we should not give them the opportunity to do that. I know it's hard to stand still but we should get stronger to ensure our victory and survivability...


Fingilisi minevisam nafahman.

Baba che piruzi ? key ? ta vaghte gole ney ? ino ke darin az avale enghelab sho'ar midin ta alan. ba gholha poocho alaki. israel ham har hafte miad too saremoon mizane o jim mishe bedune in ke pasokhi bedim. in che moghavematiye vaghti ke aberoo keshvar intori bere ?

to migi ke bayad sabr konim, ta key ? hadaf chiye ? barname chiye ? mikhayn chekar konim ? khaste shodim baba. ma ke vazifemun ro anjam midim az keshvar inja defa mikonim vali sare khodemun nemitunim kolah bezarim.

bikhial dadash. felan bekhor o bechaape dar keshvar. ta mitunan pul mamlekato mibaran bankhaye swiss ya bahama mizaran sudesho migiran. hamatoon sare karid agha jun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.s

Dariush the Great said:


> Fingilisi minevisam nafahman.
> 
> Baba che piruzi ? key ? ta vaghte gole ney ? ino ke darin az avale enghelab sho'ar midin ta alan. ba gholha poocho alaki. israel ham har hafte miad too saremoon mizane o jim mishe bedune in ke pasokhi bedim. in che moghavematiye vaghti ke aberoo keshvar intori bere ?
> 
> to migi ke bayad sabr konim, ta key ? hadaf chiye ? barname chiye ? mikhayn chekar konim ? khaste shodim baba. ma ke vazifemun ro anjam midim az keshvar inja defa mikonim vali sare khodemun nemitunim kolah bezarim.
> 
> bikhial dadash. felan bekhor o bechaape dar keshvar. ta mitunan pul mamlekato mibaran bankhaye swiss ya bahama mizaran sudesho migiran. hamatoon sare karid agha jun.


Chi begham vala hagh darin. Aghe in ahmaq ha bezaran vazemoon behtar mishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

M.s said:


> That's exactly what they did and it made us a target. I worked with irgc and dm in radar section and I can tell you majority of our armed forces guys are morons. 15 years ago we reverse engineered Japanese WWII radars with equivalent components available but look at us now. We are getting stronger by day. That's way Israel trying to drag us to a war with help of US while they can but we should not give them the opportunity to do that. I know it's hard to stand still but we should get stronger to ensure our victory and survivability...



Thats whats makes me pissed. If they insist on taking an anti US and anti Israeli approach, fine, but why rush to it? We could have stayed friendly with the US and the west, US was willing to give us its best technology, F14 Tomcats are proof. We could insist on TOT and they would happily abide. They would even build nukes for us if he had requested them to. Then, AFTER we had reached our goals, then could we start to adopt an anti US and anti Israeli policy. The only difference would be that we would have had at absolute bare minimum a 3 trillion dollar economy, and we would already have all the weapons we are trying to build now, and we would have the tech to build even better ones.


----------



## triangle

mangekyo said:


> Thats whats makes me pissed. If they insist on taking an anti US and anti Israeli approach, fine, but why rush to it? We could have stayed friendly with the US and the west, US was willing to give us its best technology, F14 Tomcats are proof. We could insist on TOT and they would happily abide. They would even build nukes for us if he had requested them to. Then, AFTER we had reached our goals, then could we start to adopt an anti US and anti Israeli policy. The only difference would be that we would have had at absolute bare minimum a 3 trillion dollar economy, and we would already have all the weapons we are trying to build now, and we would have the tech to build even better ones.



Mate... This is not how it works

I shouldn't even react to such a ridiculous post but alas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyo said:


> Thats whats makes me pissed. If they insist on taking an anti US and anti Israeli approach, fine, but why rush to it? We could have stayed friendly with the US and the west, US was willing to give us its best technology, F14 Tomcats are proof. We could insist on TOT and they would happily abide. They would even build nukes for us if he had requested them to. Then, AFTER we had reached our goals, then could we start to adopt an anti US and anti Israeli policy. The only difference would be that we would have had at absolute bare minimum a 3 trillion dollar economy, and we would already have all the weapons we are trying to build now, and we would have the tech to build even better ones.



I respectively disagree rafigh.

Necessity is the mother of all inventions, without the arms embargo, 8-year war and decades of self-sufficiency which ensued after 1979: We would of had very little of the now many Iranian made armaments that have been produced since there wouldn't have been a reason to build them in the first place. 

I just don't see why an Iran that had stayed friendly or cordial to the U.S. would need to build dozens of missile cities and thousands of ballistic missiles as presumably the military would have been more conventionally oriented much like everyone else in the region. Doesn't seem all that logical to me. 

That's my take on it atleast.


----------



## mangekyo

triangle said:


> Mate... This is not how it works
> 
> I shouldn't even react to such a ridiculous post but alas


That is how it works. The Shah were getting the best American tech, Turkey up until Erdogan started to become somehow hostile to the Americans were receiving the best American tech, read who built our first nuclear reactors, Americans themselves admitted they were willing to give the Shah whatever weapons he desired, as long as he paid for them. 



BlueInGreen2 said:


> I respectively disagree rafigh.
> 
> Necessity is the mother of all inventions, without the arms embargo, 8-year war and decades of self-sufficiency which ensued after 1979: We would of had very little of the now many Iranian made armaments that have been produced since there wouldn't have been a reason to build them in the first place.
> 
> I just don't see why an Iran that had stayed friendly or cordial to the U.S. would need to build dozens of missile cities and thousands of ballistic missiles as presumably the military would have been more conventionally oriented much like everyone else in the region. Doesn't seem all that logical to me.
> 
> That's my take on it atleast.



First of all, if we were not hostile to the Americans, there wouldn't even be a war with Iraq. But let me ask you this, from where did we get the tech and know how to build our very first armaments?


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyo said:


> That is how it works. The Shah were getting the best American tech, Turkey up until Erdogan started to become somehow hostile to the Americans were receiving the best American tech, read who built our first nuclear reactors, Americans themselves admitted they were willing to give the Shah whatever weapons he desired, as long as he paid for them.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, if we were not hostile to the Americans, there wouldn't even be a war with Iraq. But let me ask you this, from where did we get the tech and know how to build our very first armaments?



Well it depends doesn't it?

Iran's military inventory is quite diverse when you take a good hard look at it. You have:....
-British Ships and tanks
-American Tanks, Jets, Air defenses, radars),
-Russian air defenses, radars and tanks and small arms,
-Chinese cruise missiles and boats
-North Korean SCUDS and missiles (which was the basis of Iran's now gigantic missile development and production infrastructure) -- _correct if I'm wrong on this one, not all to sure about it._
-Libyan SCUDS as well
-Syrian arms as well at least to some capacity (not too sure about this one).

Iran had/still has a very heterogenous arms inventory but it used what it got before to pave the way for the new weapons it has developed recently.

I do cast doubt over just how willing America would have been (I seem to keep on using the phrase "would have been" lol, my apologies for the redundancy) in providing Iran with as much TOT and military support as you claim they would have provided. Not trying to be rude or anything, I just don't see that as feasible imo.


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Well it depends doesn't it?
> 
> Iran's military inventory is quite diverse when you take a good hard look at it. You have:....
> -British Ships and tanks
> -American Tanks, Jets, Air defenses, radars),
> -Russian air defenses, radars and tanks and small arms,
> -Chinese cruise missiles and boats
> -North Korean SCUDS and missiles (which was the basis of Iran's now gigantic missile development and production infrastructure) -- _correct if I'm wrong on this one, not all to sure about it._
> -Syrian arms as well at least to some capacity (not too sure about this one).
> 
> Iran had/still has a very heterogenous arms inventory but it used what it got before to pave the way for the new weapons it has developed recently.



Do you agree or disagree that our early missiles were based on SCUDS and North Korean missiles? Do you agree that today, our missile program has surpassed NK's missile program?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyo said:


> Do you agree or disagree that our early missiles were based on SCUDS and North Korean missiles? Do you agree that today, our missile program has surpassed NK's missile program?



Honestly I can only talk on what I've seen about Iranian missile advancements on it's own, I don't know how deep North Korea's missile program is or how far they've gotten so my apologies again bro lol.

But yes, Iran's domestic Ballistic Missile infrastructure was started due to Libya and North Korea providing the basis for it.


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Honestly I can only talk on what I've seen about Iranian missile advancements on it's own, I don't know how deep North Korea's missile program is or how far they've gotten so my apologies again bro lol.
> 
> But yes, Iran's domestic Ballistic Missile infrastructure was started due to Libya and North Korea providing the basis for it.


What is the difference, if it would have been provided by the Americans instead of Libyans and North Koreans?

Let me add this, Japans car industry was started with tech they gathered from Japanese moles working for American car manufacturers, today, Japan manufactures cars that Americans can only dream of. Japan reached were it is today by copying and reverse engineering western tech.


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyo said:


> What is the difference, if it would have been provided by the Americans instead of Libyans and North Koreans?



Dadash....shomah vaghe'an fekr mikoni Amrika beh Iran mooshake ballestic midad ?

The United States doesn't readily give out Ballistic Missile technology to allies as that is a weapons platform that falls under a different category, one that is resolutely more sensitive to America's geopolitical goals and would possibly present a national security risk. They don't view it the same way the Iranian military views it and would not have given it to Iran no matter what the circumstance may have been.

If Iran and the United States were to have remained "friends" then Iran's military would have just been another un-noteworthy regional conventionally minded military with a heavy emphasis on an American styled Air-wing.


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Dadash....shomah vaghe'an fekr mikoni Amrika beh Iran mooshake ballestic midad ?
> 
> The United States doesn't readily give out Ballistic Missile technology to allies as that is a weapons platform that falls under a different category, one that is resolutely more sensitive to America's geopolitical goals and would possibly present a national security risk. They don't view it the same way the Iranian military views it and would not have given it to Iran no matter what the circumstance may have been.
> 
> If Iran and the United States were to have remained "friends" then Iran's military would have just been another un-noteworthy regional conventionally military with a heavy emphasis on an American style Air-wing.



No, they wouldn't just give us the necessary know how to build BMs after the fall of the Soviets, prior to that, yes they would, as their most important goal was to deter Soviet. They would give us the know how and tech to build other armaments. US did however build our first nuclear reactor, they did give us their best fighter jets. Don't misunderstand me, I'm not saying we should have just bought American tech and requested them to teach us everything. I am saying, there is no difference in receiving American tech while also having your own BM's program, your own AD program etc. If anything, having access to weapons would even make it easier for us to reverse engineer them.


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyo said:


> No, they wouldn't just give us the necessary know how to build BMs after the fall of the Soviets, prior to that, yes they would, as their most important goal was to deter Soviet. They would give us the know how and tech to build other armaments. US did however build our first nuclear reactor, they did give us their best fighter jets. Don't misunderstand me, I'm not saying we should have just bought American tech and requested them to teach us everything. I am saying, there is no difference in receiving American tech while also having your own BM's program, your own AD program etc. If anything, having access to weapons would even make it easier for us to reverse engineer them.



Ah I see, well idk then to be honest. I just don't exactly view it that way bro lol, sorry


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Ah I see, well idk then to be honest. I just don't exactly view it that way bro lol, sorry


Look at it this way then.

1. You can chose to be friendly with the US, receive US and western tech, you have access to the international market, no weapons embargo, no sanctions, you have shares in big western companies, you make tons of foreign investments, your scientist are not banned from western universities, you have a thriving multi trillion dollar economy, and you also have your own weapons program like we do today. When you are ready, you adopt an anti US and anti Israeli policy

2. You start by adopting an anti US and anti Israeli policy, you receive no US and western tech, you have no access to the international market, there is a weapons embargo, you are sanctioned, you have no shares in big western companies, you are not allowed to make any foreign investments, your scientists are banned from western universities, you have a 400 billion dollar economy, you have your own weapons program, but when you are attacked by Israel and US, you do nothing because you are not ready.

What would you chose?


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyo said:


> Look at it this way then.
> 
> 1. You can chose to be friendly with the US, receive US and western tech, you have access to the international market, no weapons embargo, no sanctions, you have shares in big western companies, you make tons of foreign investments, your scientist are not banned from western universities, you have a thriving multi trillion dollar economy, and you also have your own weapons program like we do today. When you are ready, you adopt an anti US and anti Israeli policy
> 
> 2. You start by adopting an anti US and anti Israeli policy, you receive no US and western tech, you have no access to the international market, there is a weapons embargo, you are sanctioned, you have no shares in big western companies, you are not allowed to make any foreign investments, your scientists are banned from western universities, you have a 400 billion dollar economy, you have your own weapons program, but when you are attacked by Israel and US, you do nothing because you are not ready.
> 
> What would you chose?



hmmm......see I take issue with the viability of both of those choices as to me they aren't all that realistic. But I guess when you put it that way choice number one would be the most logical as it gives Iran the time and money to get ready for an eventual Anti-Israel/Anti-U.S. campaign but again the United States would have limited the kinds of weaponry it gave Iran since even at the best of times during the Shah-Era the U.S. internally was under pressure to not give Iran every thing the Imperial Iranian Military asked for as it would have upset the balance in the region America was trying to establish. What I think you're missing here is that the United States would not have just given Iran Carte Blanche to order whatever it is they wanted, there are important geopolitical consequences/factors here that need to be addressed amongst a litany of other historical nuances that also should be accounted for. Iran was most definitely not the be all and end all of America's middle-east vision.

See, the way I view it is that since Iran would remained America's ally: Iran would have subsequently just stuck to an American style military that is conventional and heavily reliant on an expansive, expensive American styled Air-wing with all the amenities that come with it. There is very little room for indigenous advancement since all Iran would have needed to do is just buy some more arms from the West and call it a day turning Iran into just another nation that is dependent on others for its own protection.

Keeping that in mind, Iran's current ability asymmetrically would have just not been present (since the previous reasons that lead to it aren't there) and Iran would have to rely on conventional methods which during the Iran-Iraq war proved to be fruitful but way too expensive and resource consuming. This is something that Iran learned rather harshly during the Iran-Iraq war.

Although there is more to war than just missiles and radars etc, Iran's missile inventory keeps Israel, the Persian Gulf States and America on edge due to its sheer size and capability. A conventional military is something Israel and the United States can fight off effectively but an unconventional military is simply another beast.

So I guess when I put it that way, option two does sound more enticing due to its merits but both options realistically have their pros and cons. So it really is something that depends on the person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I have mixed feelings about this issue but look at the Iranian economy. It's in ruins and only getting worse. Iran has sacrificed so much over the last few years and decades and what do we have to show for it ? A nuclear program ? But out nuclear program doesn't even power 10 percent of the power grid, not even 5. It's something like 2% and they keep saying it's going to increase but it never does. 

If you think about it, right before the revolution Iran was on the verge of receiving nuclear weapons from Israel. Nuclear weapons, never mind nuclear energy. Look how much Iran has struggled and sacrificed just to be able to be a nuclear threshold nation. Back then Iran was on the verge of receiving nuclear weapons on a silver platter. 

Then there's also Iran's space program, but in reality I mean how many functioning satellites does Iran have right now ? 1 ? Noor ? Realistically until Iran can successfully launch several large communication / military satellites in space and create a network of sorts, I don't see it as being very beneficial. Certainly not worth the pariah status. 

Another benefit that is always pointed at is that "Iran is self sufficient" Okay but look at Korea, look at Japan. Look at Germany for example. All industrious, productive and self sufficient countries and they're all US allies. 

Look at China, America's biggest adversary, yet they're America's largest or second largest trading partner. Everything in the US is "made in China" The Chinese have made a fortune from the US. They're America's biggest adversary but they own lots of assets in the US. Meanwhile Iran is economically ruined and thought of as a bogeyman, an evil empire, a pariah state. Honestly this "down with America" nonsense, those protests have cost Iran TRILLIONS of dollars. I don't like Obama but he was right when he said "chanting down with America doesn't create jobs" 

In this day and age image is everything and even if your end goal is to combat American imperialism and injustice, being vocal and threatening is not going to help your cause. Imagine if the Chinese, rather than initiating trade with the US in the 80s, began holding protests in the 80s and saying "death to America" Today they would be dirt broke, poor, jobless, with a shattered economy.

You know the interesting thing about conservatives in Iran is that they were in power with Ahmadinejad, however after the economy was ruined, they made Ahmadinejad into a scapegoat and blamed him for everything. Then Rohani comes to power and now they're blaming him for the current state of the economy. Here's the thing though, according to the World Bank, Iran's economy is set to grow in the next 2-3 years. So when the next conservative president comes to power, even if he doesn't do anything substantial, Iran's economy will grow anyways because of groundwork that was laid during the Rohani era. But of course the conservative president will take credit for everything. 

My point is that instead of blaming others for the current predicament, the power brokers in Iran should actually take responsibility for their own policies which have ruined Iran economically. People like Khamenei and others should realize, just like the Chinese eventually did after decades, that their policies are not benefiting their country or the people. 

What I don't understand is this. If Iran is going to be sanctioned and it's economy ruined, why even hold back anymore. The Europeans are basically going along with the sanctions. Why doesn't Iran just build an ICBM or at least openly build a missile capable of reaching all of Europe and also boost the nuclear program to the point where Iran can at the very least build a nuclear submarine or power at the least 5% of the power grid ? I mean yes I suppose Iran doesn't want to upset China or Russia but in my opinion Iran should still push its boundaries. 



BlueInGreen2 said:


> hmmm......see I take issue with the viability of both of those choices as to me they aren't all that realistic. But I guess when you put it that way choice number one would be the most logical as it gives Iran the time and money to get ready for an eventual Anti-Israel/Anti-U.S. campaign but again the United States would have limited the kinds of weaponry it gave Iran since even at the best of times during the Shah-Era the U.S. internally was under pressure to not give Iran every thing the Imperial Iranian Military asked for as it would have upset the balance in the region America was trying to establish. What I think you're missing here is that the United States would not have just given Iran Carte Blanche to order whatever it is they wanted, there are important geopolitical consequences/factors here that need to be addressed amongst a litany of other historical nuances that also should be accounted for. Iran was most definitely not the be all and end all of America's middle-east vision.
> 
> See, the way I view it is that since Iran would remained America's ally: Iran would have subsequently just stuck to an American style military that is conventional and heavily reliant on an expansive, expensive American styled Air-wing with all the amenities that come with it. There is very little room for indigenous advancement since all Iran would have needed to do is just buy some more arms from the West and call it a day turning Iran into just another nation that is dependent on others for its own protection.
> 
> Keeping that in mind, Iran's current ability asymmetrically would have just not been present (since the previous reasons that lead to it aren't there) and Iran would have to rely on conventional methods which during the Iran-Iraq war proved to be fruitful but way too expensive and resource consuming. This is something that Iran learned rather harshly during the Iran-Iraq war.
> 
> Although there is more to war than just missiles and radars etc, Iran's missile inventory keeps Israel, the Persian Gulf States and America on edge due to its sheer size and capability. A conventional military is something Israel and the United States can fight off effectively but an unconventional military is simply another beast.
> 
> So I guess when I put it that way, option two does sound more enticing due to its merits but both options realistically have their pros and cons. So it really is something that depends on the person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

sha ah said:


> I have mixed feelings about this issue but look at the Iranian economy. It's in ruins and only getting worse. Iran has sacrificed so much over the last few years and decades and what do we have to show for it ? A nuclear program ? But out nuclear program doesn't even power 10 percent of the power grid, not even 5. It's something like 2% and they keep saying it's going to increase but it never does.
> 
> If you think about it, right before the revolution Iran was on the verge of receiving nuclear weapons from Israel. Nuclear weapons, never mind nuclear energy. Look how much Iran has struggled and sacrificed just to be able to be a nuclear threshold nation. Back then Iran was on the verge of receiving nuclear weapons on a silver platter.
> 
> Then there's also Iran's space program, but in reality I mean how many functioning satellites does Iran have right now ? 1 ? Noor ? Realistically until Iran can successfully launch several large communication / military satellites in space and create a network of sorts, I don't see it as being very beneficial. Certainly not worth the pariah status.
> 
> Another benefit that is always pointed at is that "Iran is self sufficient" Okay but look at Korea, look at Japan. Look at Germany for example. All industrious, productive and self sufficient countries and they're all US allies.
> 
> Look at China, America's biggest adversary, yet they're America's largest or second largest trading partner. Everything in the US is "made in China" The Chinese have made a fortune from the US. They're America's biggest adversary but they own lots of assets in the US. Meanwhile Iran is economically ruined and thought of as a bogeyman, an evil empire, a pariah state. Honestly this "down with America" nonsense, those protests have cost Iran TRILLIONS of dollars. I don't like Obama but he was right when he said "chanting down with America doesn't create jobs"
> 
> In this day and age image is everything and even if your end goal is to combat American imperialism and injustice, being vocal and threatening is not going to help your cause. Imagine if the Chinese, rather than initiating trade with the US in the 80s, began holding protests in the 80s and saying "death to America" Today they would be dirt broke, poor, jobless, with a shattered economy.
> 
> You know the interesting thing about conservatives in Iran is that they were in power with Ahmadinejad, however after the economy was ruined, they made Ahmadinejad into a scapegoat and blamed him for everything. Then Rohani comes to power and now they're blaming him for the current state of the economy. Here's the thing though, according to the World Bank, Iran's economy is set to grow in the next 2-3 years. So when the next conservative president comes to power, even if he doesn't do anything substantial, Iran's economy will grow anyways because of groundwork that was laid during the Rohani era. But of course the conservative president will take credit for everything.
> 
> My point is that instead of blaming others for the current predicament, the power brokers in Iran should actually take responsibility for their own policies which have ruined Iran economically. People like Khamenei and others should realize, just like the Chinese eventually did after decades, that their policies are not benefiting their country or the people.
> 
> What I don't understand is this. If Iran is going to be sanctioned and it's economy ruined, why even hold back anymore. The Europeans are basically going along with the sanctions. Why doesn't Iran just build an ICBM or at least openly build a missile capable of reaching all of Europe and also boost the nuclear program to the point where Iran can at the very least build a nuclear submarine or power at the least 5% of the power grid ? I mean yes I suppose Iran doesn't want to upset China or Russia but in my opinion Iran should still push its boundaries.


That is exactly what I am saying. They tell us to chill and wait for the long game and shout death to America, while they send their own children to America and when attacked, they do nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

@sha ah

You are only seeing the tip of the iceberg. Iran is not a newcomer. Iran is thousands years of history behind it and the plans laid today is for thousand years to come. Iran is not playing the short game unlike most (excluding China). Iran will and should take eventual setbacks in favor of gains not 2 years, 10 years or even 50 years. The foundation that is built will keep get better for each iteration. The goal of IRI is to maximize the NUMBER OF ITERATIONS no matter what. It’s these iterations that will make all the difference.
Iran will not and should not endeavor its current path just to get “even” now, instead of the Superpower status 100 years from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

Sina-1 said:


> You are only seeing the tip of the iceberg. Iran is not a newcomer. Iran is thousands year of history behind it and the plans laid today is for thousand years to come. Iran is not playing the short game like most (excluding China). Iran will and should take eventual setbacks in favor of gains not 2 years, 10 years or even 50 years. The foundation that is built will keep get better for each iteration. The goal of IRI is to maximize the NUMBER OF ITERATIONS no matter what. It’s these iterations that will make all the difference.
> Iran will not and should not endeavor its current path just to get “even” now, instead of the Superpower status 100 years from now.



Although I generally agree with the sentiment of your post Sina, I don't see what that has to do with what I said. 

My apologies lol, I'm quite tired right now and it's hard for me to make out what is what

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Although I generally agree with the sentiment of your post Sina, I don't see what that has to do with what I said.
> 
> My apologies lol, I'm quite tired right now and it's hard for me to make out what is what


Dadash, I’m sorry. I quoted the wrong post. I’ll correct it now. I actually completely agree with that post of yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Hack-Hook said:


> clearly the explosion happened inside the building not outside also it happened in one direction so i rule out explosives


Cant explosives detonate from the inside? i dont think this is a what question but a how...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

925boy said:


> Cant explosives detonate from the inside? i dont think this is a what question but a how...


explossive can detonate inside but it tend to go to all direction ,but not just one direction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Guys please answer me If you had a girlfriend like this chick would you marry her or not?

View attachment 648920


----------



## Philosopher

Aramagedon said:


> Guys please answer me If you had a girlfriend like this chick would you marry her or not?



Despite their nigh irresistibly alluring power, in reality outwardly appearances are highly _superficial_ *and *_limited_ _in worth_. It depends on her internal qualities my good friend. Always remember this: Physical beauty may entice one to start a relationship, but by itself it will never make the relationship last. For marriage, you have to connect with this person strongly and there has to be trust. Without those two, any relationship will be limited.

Do you know anything about this person?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Philosopher said:


> Despite their nigh irresistibly alluring power, in reality outwardly appearances are highly _superficial_ *and *_limited_ _in worth_. It depends on her internal qualities my good friend. Always remember this: Physical beauty may entice one to start a relationship, but by itself it will never make the relationship last. For marriage, you have to connect with this person strongly and there has to be trust. Without those two, any relationship will be limited.
> 
> Do you know anything about this person?


Yes she is my best friend for 2 years 

She has very good appearance but not good temper


----------



## Philosopher

Aramagedon said:


> Yes she is my best for 2 years



That's good. Then if you have trust and you get along well then why not dadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Philosopher said:


> That's good. Then if you have trust and you get along well then why not dadash.


I don't know what she does, but she is getting more beautiful everyday.

The problem is her temper is not that good and she herself has requested me marriage for many times.


----------



## Philosopher

Aramagedon said:


> I don't know what she does, but she is getting more beautiful everyday.
> 
> The problem is her temper is not that good and she herself has requested me marriage for many times.



Well dadash, how do you feel? could you see yourself together?


----------



## Aramagedon

Philosopher said:


> Well dadash, how do you feel? could you see yourself together?


Well no dadsh because of her temper I haven't decided to marry but I really loves her.

She gave me *pure love *for 1.5 year... something that I hadn't gained from anyone before.

We are from two different cities. I'm from Tehran and she's from one of Southern provinces of Iran. Both of us are Persian lors from fathers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Aramagedon said:


> Well no dadsh because of her temper I haven't decided to marry but I really loves her.
> 
> She gave me *pure love *for 1.5 year... something that I hadn't gained from anyone before.
> 
> We are from two different cities. I'm from Tehran and she's from one of Southern provinces of Iran.



When you say temper, how does it effect your relationship? I can tell you everyone has temper or some other quality that we'll deem challenging. Question is could you live with it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scimitar19

Aramagedon said:


> I don't know what she does, but she is getting more beautiful everyday.
> 
> The problem is her temper is not that good and she herself has requested me marriage for many times.


Have you seen her without makeup?
You will need some pickaxe and some heavy duty spatula to remove those layers...


----------



## Cthulhu

The best leaders lead by example:


----------



## Aramagedon

scimitar19 said:


> Have you seen her without makeup?
> You will need some pickaxe and some heavy duty spatula to remove those layers...


As an internet friend I haven't ever seen her.


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> As an internet friend I haven't ever seen her.


 
Two years with out seeing her? Have you video chatted with her?

Watch catfish series.
...


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> Two years with out seeing her? Have you video chatted with her?
> 
> Watch catfish series.
> ...


Video chat for many times. but I'm a person who always keep some red lines in his life. If I haven't decided to marry someone +90% I don't intimate her more than a certain measure. Because if I do this and then we separate it would be heart-breaking feeling for both of male and female.

As a person who is from rich class of Tehran I know many maidens who want to be my partner eternally but because of the reason that I mentioned I don't intimate with them more than a certain measure.


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> Guys please answer me If you had a girlfriend like this chick would you marry her or not?
> 
> View attachment 648920


If i were you then i wouldve never married to "The requested attachment could not be found." 

You are a sensitive guy. Just Take care of yourself. And if you decided to Take her for friend of life then you should get along with her weaknesses/wishes/etc. My best wishes bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> If i were you then i wouldve never married to "The requested attachment could not be found."
> 
> You are a sensitive guy. Just Take care of yourself. And if you decided to Take her for friend of life then you should get along with her weaknesses/wishes/etc. My best wishes bro


Despite she is almost a famous person she has put for me more than 200 story and love posts on insta and likee but I usually ignore her posts because I don't consider her as زن زندگی (a suitable person for marriage) ...


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> Despite she is almost a famous person she has put for me more than 200 story and love posts on insta and likee but I usually ignore her posts because I don't consider her as زن زندگی (a suitable person for marriage) ...


You dont have to answer this One bro, but im curious. Have you been in Physical contact with her?


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> You dont have to answer this One bro, but im curious. Have you been in Physical contact with her?


The love that she gave me through whatsApp worth than physical contact. Unfortunately no I haven't seen her in person because I'm afraid she request me for suit or engage in love with me more than this ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> The love that she gave me through whatsApp worth than physical contact. Unfortunately no I haven't seen her in person because I'm afraid she request me for suit or engage in love with me more than this ....


Quran is there to help you. Why dont you Ask for help? I have Received help from him so thatd be my advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> Quran is there to help you. Why dont you Ask for help? I have Received help from him so thatd be my advice.


اتفاقا همونشم انجام دادم همش منفی درامده ....

من آدم مذهبی به اون صورت خاص نیستم. ولی خب برای کارای مهم استخاره میکنم ببینم چی درمیاد. برای این خانم استخاره کردم همش منفی دراومده حتی فال گرفتم و درمیاد زندگی سختی همراه با درگیری و دعوا خواهید داشت ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> اتفاقا همونشم انجام دادم همش منفی درامده ....
> 
> من آدم مذهبی به اون صورت خاص نیستم. ولی خب برای کارای مهم استخاره میکنم ببینم چی درمیاد. برای این خانم استخاره کردم همش منفی دراومده حتی فال گرفتم و درمیاد زندگی سختی همراه با درگیری و دعوا خواهید داشت ....


Im not that religious guy also. But where is my Honor? I have to confess that i have Received help from him.

اگه وضعت خوبه سعی کن با پول راضیش کنی و بگو شرمنده ای. نه دلش بشکنه نه بی انصافی بشه در حقش. من زیاد تو فاز این جور مسائل نبودم یه بار رفتم سراغ یکی اونم نه نگفت. تو کل دوران دانشجویی یه دوست دختر نداشتم واقعیتش. شاید بگی امله  ولی باعث شد قدر همسرم رو بیشتر بدونم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> Im not that religious guy also. But where is my Honor? I have to confess that i have Received help from him.
> 
> اگه وضعت خوبه سعی کن با پول راضیش کنی و بگو شرمنده ای. نه دلش بشکنه نه بی انصافی بشه در حقش. من زیاد تو فاز این جور مسائل نبودم یه بار رفتم سراغ یکی اونم نه نگفت. تو کل دوران دانشجویی یه دوست دختر نداشتم واقعیتش. شاید بگی امله  ولی باعث شد قدر همسرم رو بیشتر بدونم.


ازدواج کردی؟

این طرف سه پیچ شده و هی گریه میکنه

روانیم کرده.. ول کن نیست میگم فکر کن من وجود نداشتم ولی ول کن نیست

پول که بهش خیلی خیلی دادم .. بیشتر از حد تصورت

خدا وکیلی اسیرم کرده ول نمیکنه 
بعد خیلیم احساسیه هی میشینه گریه میکنه ... بهش میگم بابا من چه ارزشی دارم از ۸۰۰ کیلومتر اونور تر تو هی بشینی براش گریه کنی ... ولی ول نمیکنه


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> ازدواج کردی؟
> 
> این طرف سه پیچ شده و هی گریه میکنه
> 
> روانیم کرده.. ول کن نیست میگم فکر کن من وجود نداشتم ولی ول کن نیست


جدیدا آره. البته نه کامل. فقط محرم ایم

@Philosopher
How could our brother free himself from a sertegh human being?  

I have no idea for lack of experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> جدیدا آره. البته نه کامل. فقط محرم ایم
> 
> @Philosopher
> How could our brother free himself from a sertegh human being?
> 
> I have no idea for lack of experience.


این طرفم تو شهر خودشون مدله .. به درد ازدواج نمیخوره 

خانمت خوش اخلاقه؟


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> این طرفم تو شهر خودشون مدله .. به درد ازدواج نمیخوره
> 
> خانمت خوش اخلاقه؟


نه بابا مدل نیست. 

باید تا الان به سلیقه من پی میبردی.

موضوع جذابیه. ولی شنیدم اسلحه زنها گریه است. مواظب باش گول نخوری.

آره خداییش. قابل توصیف نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> نه بابا مدل نیست.
> 
> باید تا الان به سلیقه من پی میبردی.
> 
> موضوع جذابیه. ولی شنیدم اسلحه زنها گریه است. مواظب باش گول نخوری.
> 
> آره خداییش. قابل توصیف نیست


من طرف خودمو گفتم که تو شهر خودشون مدله 

طرف من خداییش خوش قیافس و چیزی کم نداره ولی حرف گوش کن نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> من طرف خودمو گفتم که تو شهر خودشون مدله
> 
> طرف من خداییش خوش قیافس و چیزی کم نداره ولی حرف گوش کن نیست


شرمنده فکر کردم جمله ات سوالیه. 

همه چیز که قیافه نیست داداش. با این توصیفی که گفتی ولش کن. مجبور که نیستی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> شرمنده فکر کردم جمله ات سوالیه.
> 
> همه چیز که قیافه نیست داداش. با این توصیفی که گفتی ولش کن. مجبور که نیستی


اره ولی دلم براش میسوزه ....

خیلی بی تابی و گریه میکنه ....

شاید باورت نشه ولی تو اینستاگرامش الان نزدیک دو ساله فقط برای من داره پست عاشقانه میذاره 

البته دو ساله همدیگرو میشناسیم یه ساله رابطمون عمیق تر شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> اره ولی دلم براش میسوزه ....
> 
> خیلی بی تابی و گریه میکنه ....
> 
> شاید باورت نشه ولی تو اینستاگرامش الان تقریبا دو ساله فقط برای من داره پست عاشقانه میذاره


درک میکنم. سخته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> درک میکنم. سخته


ولی بزودی ترکش میکنم ...


بهش گفتم اینستاگرامتو ببند تبلیغات هم‌ بیخیال شو. ولی میگه من آدم معروفیم و قبول نمیکنه ... منم میگم برو با همون اینستاگرامت ازدواج کن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Dariush the Great dear bro, any ideas??


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohammad45 said:


> @Dariush the Great dear bro, any ideas??


jan dadash, chi shode ?


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> jan dadash, chi shode ?




Migam in dadashemoon @Aramagedon khorde be poste ye dokhmale sertegh. Chejoori az sharresh rahat beshe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohammad45 said:


> Migam in dadashemoon @Aramagedon khorde be poste ye dokhmale sertegh. Chejoori az sharresh rahat beshe?


Bikhialesh bayad beshe. arzeshesho nadare dadash. vaghtet talaf mishe 



Aramagedon said:


> بنده خدا مزاحمت خاصی نداره ولی خب هی استوری و پست عاشقانه میذاره ...


dadash man jaryanet ro donbal nakardam. in dokhtare bahat bad barkhord mikone ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> بنده خدا مزاحمت خاصی نداره ولی خب هی استوری و پست عاشقانه میذاره ...


همینش سختش میکنه داداش. 


Dariush the Great said:


> Bikhialesh bayad beshe. arzeshesho nadare dadash. vaghtet talaf mishe
> 
> 
> dadash man jaryanet ro donbal nakardam. in dokhtare bahat bad barkhord mikone ?


@Aramagedon
Problem solved. I am all for this advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Dariush the Great said:


> Bikhialesh bayad beshe. arzeshesho nadare dadash. vaghtet talaf mishe
> 
> 
> dadash man jaryanet ro donbal nakardam. in dokhtare bahat bad barkhord mikone ?


نه بابا جراتشو نداره ...

من ۵۰ بار تو اینستاگرام و واتساپ بلاکش کردم اما اون بلاک نکرد

مشکل اینه میخاد مدل باشه تبلیغات کنه در عین حال خیال آشنایی بیشتر با من هم تو سرش هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Aramagedon said:


> نه بابا جراتشو نداره ...
> 
> من ۵۰ بار تو اینستاگرام و واتساپ بلاکش کردم اما اون بلاک نکرد
> 
> مشکل اینه میخاد مدل باشه تبلیغات کنه در عین حال خیال خام آشنایی بیشتر هم با من تو سرش هست


nazare mano bekhay dadash, man migam ke bayad bebini tarz va tafakoretun be ham mikhore ya na. agar mikhore ke khob, mituni ye chand vaghti bahash bashi va emtehan koni. agar karhash baese narahatit mishe ke bayad alan ghat koni.

dokhtar/zan i ke roo asabe yek mard bere jash too satle ashghale  (va bar aks)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Dariush the Great said:


> dokhtar/zan i ke roo asabe yek mard bere jash too satle ashghale  (va bar aks)


Absolutely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> dokhtar/zan i ke roo asabe yek mard bere jash too satle ashghale  (va bar aks)


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> اتفاقا همونشم انجام دادم همش منفی درامده ....
> 
> من آدم مذهبی به اون صورت خاص نیستم. ولی خب برای کارای مهم استخاره میکنم ببینم چی درمیاد. برای این خانم استخاره کردم همش منفی دراومده حتی فال گرفتم و درمیاد زندگی سختی همراه با درگیری و دعوا خواهید داشت ....


you wan't to base your life on those things ?


----------



## Aramagedon

Hack-Hook said:


> you wan't to base your life on those things ?


No but as I said she is a model and I can't tolerate

همشهریته داداش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Aramagedon said:


> No but as I said she is a model and I can't tolerate
> 
> همشهریته داداش


dadash in hame dokhtare khoob 
montazerete, faghat bayad peydash koni

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Dariush the Great said:


> dadash in hame dokhtare khoob
> montazerete, faghat bayad peydash koni


دقیقا


mohammad45 said:


>


این عکسی که الان گذاشتی تقریبا یه تصویر خوبی از خانما رو نشون میده

ولی اینی که من درگیرشم خیلی بچه پر رو هست (در عین ساده و مظلوم بودنش)

خدا قسمتتون نکنه : D: D

ما رفتیم که کات کنیم همگی بدرود  see u later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> No but as I said she is a model and I can't tolerate
> 
> همشهریته داداش





Dariush the Great said:


> dadash in hame dokhtare khoob
> montazerete, faghat bayad peydash koni


well , there is an 1928 american movie called *Our Dancing Daughters* which show another aspect of how it can be.

for me if she is not hiding her hobbies and open about them and don't pass some lines then why pressure her or change her . if you don't like her don't try to change her ,go for somebody you like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Cthulhu said:


> The best leaders lead by example:


Khamenei (a religious leader) encourages to wear masks for everyone... But other world's leaders/dictators don't wear masks and openly shake hands with others (!!) like stupid trump and buris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

mohammad45 said:


> جدیدا آره. البته نه کامل. فقط محرم ایم
> 
> @Philosopher
> How could our brother free himself from a sertegh human being?
> 
> I have no idea for lack of experience.



@Aramagedon

Online type relationships are riskier relatively speaking so you should be careful, especially if you have not met this individual in person. If you feel like you want to take things further with this person, then next step would have be face to face meetings to see what they are like in person. If you feel like you do not want to take things further, just let it be known to her. From experience, it is best to not beat around the bush and just get on with it. Time is not waiting around for us, best to use it wisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Philosopher said:


> @Aramagedon
> 
> Online type relationships are riskier relatively speaking so you should be careful, especially if you have not met this individual in person. If you feel like you want to take things further with this person, then next step would have be face to face meetings to see what they are like in person. If you feel like you do not want to take things further, just let it be known to her. From experience, it is best to not beat around the bush and just get on with it. Time is not waiting around for us, best to use it wisely.


I have many girlfriends and she is only one of them. She is the person who wants me the most and is the most emotional (and the most beautiful in my opinion). However I have always refused to visit her because she has 100+ k followers on Instagram and I can’t trust her that I’m her only boyfriend or not... Anyway we have almost lived a common life through Whatsup.

She is not going to remove her instagram and I’m going to leave her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Do you guys also see two distinct explosions?


----------



## Philosopher

Aramagedon said:


> I have many girlfriends and she is only one of them. She is the person who wants me the most and is the most emotional (and the most beautiful in my opinion). However I have always refused to visit her because she has 100+ k followers on Instagram and I can’t trust her that I’m her only boyfriend or not... Anyway we have almost lived a common life through Whatsup.
> 
> She is not going to remove her instagram and I’m going to leave her.
> 
> This is her new post that she posted for me today:
> 
> View attachment 649053
> 
> 
> Probably she means “you’re my soul and my life” but I’m a model and you need to accept, which I will never do and prefer to leave ....
> 
> plus she is only 19 years old and so emotional.
> 
> She hates her bad arrogant father (from her description) and loves me.



I do not have a good feeling about this. There are few reasons, one is if she wants to stick to her model career, this will be a major point of tension if you get married, there will arguments, jealousy etc. Furthermore, the love that you think exists between you two is not as "real" as you may believe. Given that you have not met her and she makes such strong feeling claims is a warning sign to me, especially given her young age. This is most certainly just a short term infatuation stage she is going through (as do most young people).

Young people tend to fall in love with the _ideas_ of things rather than the _actualities_ of those things. In your case, she is clearly putting her modelling career first in her life. My advise is, leave things on good term. Just explain to her that you respect her choice but you do not believe a relationship would work and that you wish her all the best. However this is your decision, you can choose to give it more time before you decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

Philosopher said:


> I do not have a good feeling about this. There are few reasons, one is if she wants to stick to her model career, this will be a major point of tension if you get married, there will arguments, jealousy etc. Furthermore, the love that you think exists between you two is not as "real" as you may believe. Given that you have not met her and she makes such strong feeling claims is a warning sign to me, especially given her young age. This is most certainly just a short term infatuation stage she is going through (as do most young people).
> 
> Young people tend to fall in love with the _ideas_ of things rather than the _actualities_ of those things. In your case, she is clearly putting her modelling career first in her life. My advise is, leave things on good term. Just explain to her that you respect her choice but you do not believe a relationship would work and that you wish her all the best. However this is your decision, you can choose to give it more time before you decide.


Thanks for your advice.

You saw her beautiful appearance last night despite heavy make up. 

How do you rate her from 10 to 1 ?


----------



## Philosopher

Aramagedon said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> You saw her beautiful appearance last night despite heavy make up.
> 
> How do you rate her from 10 to 1 ?



Well dadash, makeup by definition is just superficial, meaning any rating here will be just that. If I had to give a rating I would say 7 but that does not really mean much. Also, I don't get easily swayed by these things so my rating will certainly be lower than yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


روحانی مشتکریم

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mangekyo

https://mondoweiss.net/2020/07/how-...e-media-reports-israel-is-waging-war-on-iran/


----------



## SubWater

Aramagedon said:


> She is not going to remove her instagram and I’m going to leave her.


Leave her dude, that is not love.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
so interesting, Elham words are not new but is coming out from number one person in country.
Armenia is moving toward Zionists slowly, and .....
Also I think these words show increasing power of Iran and Russia in Qafqaz.
https://iswnews.com/33533/مسابقه-افشاگری-پشت-پرده-های-قره-باغ-و-ج/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@Dariush the Great 
@Xerxes22 
daadash hame maa donbaale talafi hastim. Chand hafte be in aghaayun vaght bedin baraye talaafi. Bebinim che kaar mikonan.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> @Dariush the Great
> @Xerxes22
> daadash hame maa donbaale talafi hastim. Chand hafte be in aghaayun vaght bedin baraye talaafi. Bebinim che kaar mikonan.
> .....


dadash kheyli vaghte donbale talafi hastim. az saale 2010 vaghti ke harumzadeha daneshmanda ma ro koshtan. bashe ye chand hafte dige roosh vali baeed midunam in khodforukhtegan dar nezam talafi bekonan. 4 hafte beheshoon forsat midam, 1 mah, didam ke chizi nashod aslan in mozu ro kollan faramush mikonam. tabdil shodim be yek afghanestam dovom dige. new reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> dadash kheyli vaghte donbale talafi hastim. az saale 2010 vaghti ke harumzadeha daneshmanda ma ro koshtan. bashe ye chand hafte dige roosh vali baeed midunam in khodforukhtegan dar nezam talafi bekonan. 4 hafte beheshoon forsat midam, 1 mah, didam ke chizi nashod aslan in mozu ro kollan faramush mikonam. tabdil shodim be yek afghanestam dovom dige. new reality.



khob Abqaiq khodesh kolli talaafi bud
Kheily az atashsuzi ha tabiei bud
Faghat natanz mimune
....


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> khob Abqaiq khodesh kolli talaafi bud
> Kheily az atashsuzi ha tabiei bud
> Faghat natanz mimune
> ....


 baradar, in hame enfejare atish suzi dar zamane kutah modat gheyre momkene.
dadash har hafte mian too saremun mizanan to suriye. hala ma migim ke pakestani ha va afghani ha koshte mishan dar suryie vali bishtareshun hamin khode bache ha sepah hastan. man bishtar darbore in mozu tohzi dadam. faghat suriye nist. tehrani moghaddam ham hast ke esraeiliha terror kardan va ma aslan chizi ham nagoftim chon ke enghadr aberoo rizi bud. bomb gozari va az beyn raftan 200ta mushak dar enfejare padegane emam ali va kheyli mored ha dige.

dadash, agar bekhaym moghayese konim shayad esraeil 100ta amaliyat aleye ma anjam dade va ma bezoor be 2ta ham nemirese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> baradar, in hame enfejare atish suzi dar zamane kutah modat gheyre momkene.
> dadash har hafte mian too saremun mizanan to suriye. hala ma migim ke pakestani ha va afghani ha koshte mishan dar suryie vali bishtareshun hamin khode bache ha sepah hastan. man bishtar darbore in mozu tohzi dadam. faghat suriye nist. tehrani moghaddam ham hast ke esraeiliha terror kardan va ma aslan chizi ham nagoftim chon ke enghadr aberoo rizi bud. bomb gozari va az beyn raftan 200ta mushak dar enfejare padegane emam ali va kheyli mored ha dige.
> 
> dadash, agar bekhaym moghayese konim shayad esraeil 100ta amaliyat aleye ma anjam dade va ma bezoor be 2ta ham nemirese.



Abqaiq as hame inhaa ruham moasertar va bad tar bud.
man fek mikonam talafi dar kaar khaahad bud in baar
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

@yavar 

سلام داداش خوبی؟

شما از یوتیوب پول درمیاری؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Aramagedon said:


> @yavar
> 
> سلام داداش خوبی؟
> 
> شما از یوتیوب پول درمیاری؟


yes I do

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mangekyo

There are rumors of blasts in Shahre Qods, ofcourse officials deny it, but the rumors are there.

And also this explosion, I don't know if they are related or the same:

https://anfenglish.com/news/new-explosions-hit-tehran-45162

And this from today:

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/wor...d-in-western-tehran-iran-state-media-reports/

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/09/world/middleeast/iran-explosion.html

There are so many explosions that I have lost track

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Hack-Hook
آقا دوست عزیز برادر هر چی

آخه دریای خزر چه ربطی داشت به قرارداد با چین؟ 
درثانی هیچ قراردادی درباره خزر موجود نیست به جز یک تفاهم نامه امنیتی بین کشورهای حاشیه خزر، حقوق کشتی رانی و بقیه موارد. در ضمن متاسفانه الان آذربایجان و ترکمنستان جزو خاک ایران نیستند که بشه چرت و پرت های رسانه های تلگرامی و غربی رو درباره اش قبول کرد. بر اساس استاندارد بین الملل باید عمل بشه. هر کشوری صاحب خط ساحلی خودش و از همه مهمتر وسط بین المللی نباشه. یعنی آب آزاد نباشه و طرفین حاشیه خزر یه صورت مشترک و با هم درباره آینده اش تصمیم بگیرند. این اصرار روسیه جالبه به خاطر تلاش آمریکا برای ورود به حوزه خزر از طریق کشورهای اقمار شوروی بود که اقتصاد ضعیفی دارند. بلاتکلیف ماندن خزر به ضرر همه به خصوص به ضرر ایران و روسیه است.


----------



## sha ah

*China Inks Military Deal With Iran Under Secretive 25-Year Plan*

By Simon Watkins - Jul 06, 2020, 7:00 PM CDT

Last August, Iran’s Foreign Minister, Mohammad Zarif, paid a visit to his China counterpart, Wang Li, to present a roadmap on a comprehensive 25-year China-Iran strategic partnership that built upon a previous agreement signed in 2016. Many of the key specifics of the updated agreement were not released to the public at the time but were uncovered by _OilPrice.com_ at the time. Last week, at a meeting in Gilan province, former Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad alluded to some of the secret parts of this deal in public for the first time, stating that: “It is not valid to enter into a secret agreement with foreign parties without considering the will of the Iranian nation and against the interests of the country and the nation, and the Iranian nation will not recognize it.” According to the same senior sources closely connected to Iran’s Petroleum Ministry who originally outlined the secret element of the 25-year deal, not only is the secret element of that deal going ahead but China has also added in a new military element, with enormous global security implications.

One of the secret elements of the deal signed last year is that China will invest US$280 billion in developing Iran’s oil, gas, and petrochemicals sectors. This amount will be front-loaded into the first five-year period of the new 25-year deal, and the understanding is that further amounts will be available in each subsequent five year period, provided that both parties agree. There will be another US$120 billion of investment, which again can be front-loaded into the first five-year period, for upgrading Iran’s transport and manufacturing infrastructure, and again subject to increase in each subsequent period should both parties agree. In exchange for this, to begin with, Chinese companies will be given the first option to bid on any new – or stalled or uncompleted – oil, gas, and petrochemicals projects in Iran. China will also be able to buy any and all oil, gas, and petchems products at a minimum guaranteed discount of 12 per cent to the six-month rolling mean average price of comparable benchmark products, plus another 6 to 8 per cent of that metric for risk-adjusted compensation. Additionally, China will be granted the right to delay payment for up to two years and, significantly, it will be able to pay in soft currencies that it has accrued from doing business in Africa and the Former Soviet Union states. “Given the exchange rates involved in converting these soft currencies into hard currencies that Iran can obtain from its friendly Western banks, China is looking at another 8 to 12 per cent discount, which means a total discount of around 32 per cent for China on all oil gas, and petchems purchases,” one of the Iran sources underlined. 

Another key part of the secret element to the 25-year deal is that China will be integrally involved in the build-out of Iran’s core infrastructure, which will be in absolute alignment with China’s key geopolitical multi-generational project, ‘One Belt, One Road’ (OBOR). To begin with, China intends to utilise the currently cheap labour available in Iran to build factories that will be financed, designed, and overseen by big Chinese manufacturing companies with identical specifications and operations to those in China. The final manufactured products will then be able to access Western markets through new transport links, also planned, financed, and managed by China.

In this vein, around the same time as the draft new 25-year deal was presented last year by Iran’s Vice President, Eshaq Jahangiri (and senior figures from the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps and intelligence agencies) to Iran’s Supreme Leader, Ali Khamenei, Jahangiri announced that Iran had signed a contract with China to implement a project to electrify the main 900 kilometre railway connecting Tehran to the north-eastern city of Mashhad. Jahangiri added that there are also plans to establish a Tehran-Qom-Isfahan high-speed train line and to extend this upgraded network up to the north-west through Tabriz. Tabriz, home to a number of key sites relating to oil, gas, and petrochemicals, and the starting point for the Tabriz-Ankara gas pipeline, will be a pivot point of the 2,300 kilometre New Silk Road that links Urumqi (the capital of China’s western Xinjiang Province) to Tehran, and connecting Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan and Turkmenistan along the way, and then via Turkey into Europe.

Now, though, another element that will change the entire balance of geopolitical power in the Middle East has been added to the deal. “Last week, the Supreme Leader [Ali Khamenei] agreed to the extension of the existing deal to include new military elements that were proposed by the same senior figures in the IRGC [Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps] and the intelligence services that proposed the original deal, and this will involve complete aerial and naval military co-operation between Iran and China, with Russia also taking a key role,” one of the Iran sources told OilPrice.com last week. “There is a meeting scheduled in the second week of August between the same Iranian group, and their Chinese and Russian counterparts, that will agree the remaining details but, provided that goes as planned, then as of 9 November, Sino-Russian bombers, fighters, and transport planes will have unrestricted access to Iranian air bases,” he said. 

“This process will begin with purpose-built dual-use facilities next to the existing airports at Hamedan, Bandar Abbas, Chabhar, and Abadan,” he said. OilPrice.com understands from the Iranian sources that the bombers to be deployed will be China-modified versions of the long-range Russian Tupolev Tu-22M3s, with a manufacturing specification range of 6,800 kilometres (2,410 km with a typical weapons load), and the fighters will be the all-weather supersonic medium-range fighter bomber/strike Sukhoi Su-34, plus the newer single-seat stealth attack Sukhoi-57. It is apposite to note that in August 2016, Russia used the Hamedan airbase to launch attacks on targets in Syria using both Tupolev-22M3 long-range bombers and Sukhoi-34 strike fighters. At the same time, Chinese and Russian military vessels will be able to use newly-created dual-use facilities at Iran’s key ports at Chabahar, Bandar-e-Bushehr, and Bandar Abbas, constructed by Chinese companies.

These deployments will be accompanied by the roll-out of Chinese and Russian electronic warfare (EW) capabilities, according to the Iran sources. This would encompass each of the three key EW areas - electronic support (including early warning of enemy weapons use) plus electronic attack (including jamming systems) plus electronic protection (including of enemy jamming). Based originally around neutralising NATO’s C4ISR (Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance) systems, part of the new roll-out of software and hardware from China and Russia in Iran, according to the Iran sources, would be the Russian S-400 anti-missile air defence system: “To counter U.S. and/or Israeli attacks.” The Krasukha-2 and -4 systems are also likely to feature in the overall EW architecture, as they proved their effectiveness in Syria in countering the radars of attack, reconnaissance and unmanned aircraft. The Krasukha-2 can jam Airborne Warning And Control Systems (AWACS) at up to 250 km, and other airborne radars such as guided missiles, whilst the Krasukha-4 is a multi-functional jamming system that not only counters AWACS but also ground-based radars, with both being highly mobile.

It is again apposite to note here that an entire EW company (encompassing the three core elements of EW) can consist of as little as 100 men and, according to the Iran sources, part of the new military co-operation includes an exchange of personnel between Iran and China and Russia, with up to 110 senior Iranian IRGC men going for training every year in Beijing and Moscow and 110 Chinese and Russians going to Tehran for their training. It is also apposite to note that Iran’s EW system can easily be tied in to Russia’s Southern Joint Strategic Command 19th EW Brigade (Rassvet) near Rostov-on-Don, which links into the corollary Chinese systems. “One of the Russian air jamming systems is going to be based in Chabahar and will capable of completely disabling the UAE’s and Saudi Arabia’s air defences, to the extent that they would only have around two minutes of warning for a missile or drone attack from Iran,” one of the Iran sources told OilPrice.com last week.

An indication of what Iran hopes to receive in return its co-operation with China, and Russia, came last week when Zhang Jun, China’s permanent United Nations (U.N.) representative, in a statement to the Security Council, told the U.S.: “To stop its illegal unilateral sanctions on Iran... The root cause of the current crisis is the U.S.’s withdrawal from the Iran nuclear deal in May 2018 and the re-imposition of unilateral sanctions against Iran.” He also opposed the U.S.’s push for the extension of the U.N. arms embargo on Iran, which expires in October. “This has again undermined the joint efforts to preserve the JCPOA [Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action],” Zhang said, and added: “The [JCPOA] agreement was endorsed by the U.N. Security Council [UNSC] and is legally binding.”

He concluded: “We urge the U.S. to stop its illegal unilateral sanctions and long-arm jurisdiction, and return to the right track of observing the JCPOA and Resolution 2231 [of the UNSC].” Securing China’s support was a key reason for the original secret part of the deal agreed last year, along with that of Russia, as the two countries have two-fifths of the total Permanent Member votes on the UNSC, with the others being the U.S., the U.K., and France. Aside from this support and the US$400 billion+ of investments pledged by China, the other reason that Iran has agreed to such Chinese (and Russian) influence in its country going forward is that China has guaranteed that it will continue to take all of the oil, gas, and petchems that Iran requires.

By Simon Watkins for Oilprice.com

From the website
https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-...l-With-Iran-Under-Secretive-25-Year-Plan.html


----------



## Shawnee

I love level headed brains.
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> I love level headed brains.
> ......


After these nice looking words, Al Kadhimi tried to destroy Hashd and it's branches. That mistake made a havoc in Iraqi political Space. When he says that Iraq wont go against any sides, he means that we will kepp our destabilizing relations with USA. The guy reminds me of Saddam and his tricks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> I love level headed brains.
> ......


That Iraqi PM really got scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

yavar said:


> yes I do


Bro could you please learn us?


----------



## Philosopher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279281942639325184

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

It's time to blow some shit up, asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Public Interrogation of US,Israeli spy on TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Patience comes to those who wait. He who laughs last laughs best.Faghad yezare vaysa, bezude ye khare mekonan. 

Anyways what do you guys think about this deal with China ? I actually think it's a pretty good deal for Iran. Every 5 years Iran, China both have the chance to walk away from it and China is spending $600 billion over 25 years ? 

However if you consider purchasing price parity then, if you consider how much a dollar can buy in China or Iran, it's really over 1 trillion, probably closer to 2 trillion or more. It makes sense since China needs oil and Iran needs an economic boost and Iran is low on foreign currency but has lots of oil. 

Realistically Iran will be paying China back with oil at the market price minus 8-20% as a discount / interest, wtv u want to call it. 20% is the worse case scenario. If Iran is able to pay back the debt in a timely manner it will be 8-12% discount realistically. According to the world bank, Iran's economy is set to grow in 2 years or so. 

By then Iran and the world will have come up with a vaccine for Coronavirus, the world economy will rebound, oil prices will stabilize and Iran will take 4 zeros off the Rial. All that should boost confidence in Iran's economy. Also whether Trump is reelected or Biden, a potential deal will be more likely now that Iran has this leverage. 

In a few years, once Iran's economy is growing again, even if Trump is re-elected, he's going to realize that the sanctions have failed. If Biden if elected then a deal is more likely and if a deal is made Iran's economy will surely surge. This time however Iran should certainly ask for guarantees and benefits upfront. 

With this Chinese deal the west will realize that the more they antagonize Iran, the less it is to their benefit. Think about it, for a long time Iran was not firmly aligned with neither the west or east. Now because of Trump, Iran has firmly stepped into the Russian-Chinese sphere of influence. 

In the end this is a loss for the west. European companies have lost hundreds of billions worth of contracts. Total, Peugeot, Renault, Airbus... those contracts were worth tens of thousands of well paying jobs for 5 years at the minimum. Now all that work, all that wealth will go to China. 

If the Europeans had a backbone then they could have worked out a deal with Iran, beefed up INSTEX and turned it into a financial institution with offices in Europe, Russia, China, Iran, basically a financial system outside the US sphere of influence. Of course being the vassals they are they can't do a thing without permission from the US.

Anyways, now that Iran has closer ties with Russia, China, I want to definitely benefit from this. I want to see Iran buy new jets with technology transfers, new military equipment for the future, like the Armata tank for example. I want to see Iran start producing microchips and become self sufficient in that field. I want to see Iran buy passenger planes from Russia-China with technology transfers. We can only hope



Cthulhu said:


> It's time to blow some shit up, asap.





Cthulhu said:


> It's time to blow some shit up, asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broski5

Food for thought..Iranbros.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Broski5 said:


> Food for thought..Iranbros.


Iran is in between those 2 pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Dariush the Great said:


> Iran is in between those 2 pics.


We have become like someone that brags about having a huge di*k, but doesn't know how to get laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

OK, What the hell is this?!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281976993224036353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281977009770553346


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> OK, What the hell is this?!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281976993224036353
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281977009770553346


Instead of such rubbish they should go after Israel.

Also, what is the fault of the poor reporter ? He just reported what Sayari had to say. If they have balls they should go and arrest Sayari.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Instead of such rubbish they should go after Israel.
> 
> Also, what is the fault of the poor reporter ? He just reported what Sayari had to say. If they have balls they should go and arrest Sayari.


Sayyari is a true soldier and a hero. Unlike the majority of these piles of fat that call themselves general in the IRGC but they're too fat to even move themselves.

It's such a sad state of affairs that the IRGC is continuing this. Sayyari didn't say anything that wasn't true.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Sayyari is a true soldier and a hero. Unlike the majority of these piles of fat that call themselves general in the IRGC but they're too fat to even move themselves.
> 
> It's such a sad state of affairs that the IRGC is continuing this. Sayyari didn't say anything that wasn't true.



Welcome back 
..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Sayyari is a true soldier and a hero. Unlike the majority of these piles of fat that call themselves general in the IRGC but they're too fat to even move themselves.
> 
> It's such a sad state of affairs that the IRGC is continuing this. Sayyari didn't say anything that wasn't true.


Welcome back dadash. What is your take on the recent aberoo rizi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Welcome back
> ..





Dariush the Great said:


> Welcome back dadash. What is your take on the recent aberoo rizi ?



Thank you, brothers.

Honestly, I didn't want to return to this Pakistani shit hole after moderators did such a terrible job of taking care of that thread, but I couldn't stop thinking about you comrades on here and I thought I was committed to fight alongside you guys against the anti-Iran people on PDF. xD

Dariush, I think what I was talking about weeks ago about how Iran needs nukes for deterrence against the US and her allies was finally proven to be true. You can't establish deterrence against a super power like the USA with only conventional weapons. As for the matter itself, I believe they were sabotage operations done by agents within the Iranian apparatus. I don't think they were cyber attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

> *پیشران بومی معضل ادامه دار صنایع دفاعی ترکیه *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صنایع دفاعی ترکیه همچنان در بسیاری از پروژه های اصلی دفاعی خود با مشکل تامین سیستم پیشران بومی دست به گریبان است.
> 
> *به گزارش سرویس دفاع و امنیت مشرق،* صنایع دفاعی ترکیه با وجود پیشرفته های خوب در سالهای گذشته هنوز در یکی از بخش های بسیار مهم و استراتژیک یعنی سیستم پیشران دچار مشکل بوده و بسیاری از کارشناسان اعتقاد دارند که این مشکلات می تواند حتی به توقف کامل بسیاری از این طرح ها منجر شود. یکی از این طرح ها پروژه تانک آلتای است که ترکیه با الگو برداری از تانک K2 کره جنوبی ساخته است و چندین سال است که به دلیل عدم تامین موتور پروژه به تولید انبوه نرسیده است. بعد از کودتای سال 2016 میلادی طرف های شریک از آلمان و اتریش در این طرح همکاری خود را با طرف ترک قطع کردند و ترکیه هنوز نتوانسته است در این بخش به نقطه مشخصی برسد. یک کنسرسیوم ترکی قطری با نام BMC تلاش ها برای ساخت موتور برای این تانک را آغاز کرده است اما بنا به اعتراف منابع مطلع در ترکیه در بهترین حالت تا سال 2022 این تلاش ها ثمری نخواهد داشت.
> در خصوص موشک های کروز مثل سری ضد کشتی Atmaca و موشک حمله به اهداف زمینی SOM هنوز ترک ها وابسته به موتورهای میکروجت وارداتی از فرانسه هستند و در همین حال به تلاش ها برای توسعه یک موتور بومی برای کروزهای خود هستند.
> 
> در بخش هوایی ترکیه چند طرح مهم در دست کار دارد. یکی پروژه بالگرد ATAK که به دلیل عدم ارائه اجازه از سمت شرکت آمریکایی برای فروش موتور فرصت صادراتی این بالگرد به پاکستان و فیلیپین از دست ترکیه رفت. ترک ها برای تامین سیستم پیشران هواپیمای نسل 5 بومی خود نیز دچار مشکل بوده و در سالهای گذشته به دنبال همکاری مشترک با شرکت های معروف مثل رویزرویس بوده اند. در برنامه بالگرد میان وزن ترابری Gökbey نیز موتور توربوشفت مورد استفاده یعنی مدل CTS-800A ساخت یک شرکت مشترک بین شرکت آمریکایی هانی وال و رویزرویس انگلیس است. مشخص نیست چه زمان ترکیه بتواند از این مشکل رهایی پیدا کرده و طرح های دفاعی خود را به سرانجام برساند.



باید پیشران دریایی و زیر دریایی رو هم به این اضافه
.کرد
...


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Thank you, brothers.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't want to return to this Pakistani shit hole after moderators did such a terrible job of taking care of that thread, but I couldn't stop thinking about you comrades on here and I thought I was committed to fight alongside you guys against the anti-Iran people on PDF. xD
> 
> Dariush, I think what I was talking about weeks ago about how Iran needs nukes for deterrence against the US and her allies was finally proven to be true. You can't establish deterrence against a super power like the USA with only conventional weapons. As for the matter itself, I believe they were sabotage operations done by agents within the Iranian apparatus. I don't think they were cyber attacks.


That seems to be the opinion of IR too, so far they have hinted at sabotage not cyber attack.

Well about nukes, what do you expect when you have a leader that openly says nukes are useless and against his ideology. What a fked up mess man. 

Here is hoping some rogue hardcore nationalist IRGC dude suddenly pops up and ends this aberoo rizi once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Thank you, brothers.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't want to return to this Pakistani shit hole after moderators did such a terrible job of taking care of that thread, but I couldn't stop thinking about you comrades on here and I thought I was committed to fight alongside you guys against the anti-Iran people on PDF. xD
> 
> Dariush, I think what I was talking about weeks ago about how Iran needs nukes for deterrence against the US and her allies was finally proven to be true. You can't establish deterrence against a super power like the USA with only conventional weapons. As for the matter itself, I believe they were sabotage operations done by agents within the Iranian apparatus. I don't think they were cyber attacks.



We talked a lot about it many times.
This article of 2015 is a good summary of our opinions.

https://www.fpri.org/article/2015/0...ram-exists-and-doesnt-exist-at-the-same-time/

...


----------



## triangle

Well if even still to this day the SL looks down on the artesh for presumed reluctance in the war during the '80, there is not much to be done about it.

You can sense the arrogance of some of the IRGC officers towards the colleagues in the artesh. Hajizadeh comes to my mind. The only military institution I know of where both IRGC and artesh are working happily together is in the general staff. The IRGC members there are more professional and less ideological then their colleagues in field-command functions.

The artesh seems little fazed about this all and keep reciprocating any warm feelings towards the IRGC.


----------



## Mithridates

@QWECXZ welcome back bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

triangle said:


> Well if even still to this day the SL looks down on the artesh for presumed reluctance in the war during the '80, there is not much to be done about it.
> 
> You can sense the arrogance of some of the IRGC officers towards the colleagues in the artesh. Hajizadeh comes to my mind. The only military institution I know of where both IRGC and artesh are working happily together is in the general staff. The IRGC members there are more professional and less ideological then their colleagues in field-command functions.
> 
> The artesh seems little fazed about this all and keep reciprocating any warm feelings towards the IRGC.


I will sum it up like this

Artesh = National army of Iran
IRGC = Guardians of the revolution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

In the meantime:
https://www.farsnews.ir/news/13990421001195/حمله-به-کاروان-نظامی-آمریکا-در-دیوانیه-عراق--فیلم

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

I told you. Instead of going after the enemy, we will go after our own, zooremon faghat be khodemoon mirese

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

mangekyo said:


> I told you. Instead of going after the enemy, we will go after our own, zooremon faghat be khodemoon mirese


negaran nabash, be zoodi shahed129 khoone agha ro mizane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> That seems to be the opinion of IR too, so far they have hinted at sabotage not cyber attack.
> 
> Well about nukes, what do you expect when you have a leader that openly says nukes are useless and against his ideology. What a fked up mess man.
> 
> Here is hoping some rogue hardcore nationalist IRGC dude suddenly pops up and ends this aberoo rizi once and for all.



Honestly, there's no way that they could launch a cyber attack against that centrifuge assembly building at Natanz as the building was still under construction. The Stuxnet virus targeted PLCs provided by Siemens to Iran. What did they hack into this time exactly? Bricks, cement and rebars? Or the molecules of air? That doesn't make any sense.

It was a sabotage operation carefully planned and executed.



Shawnee said:


> We talked a lot about it many times.
> This article of 2015 is a good summary of our opinions.
> 
> https://www.fpri.org/article/2015/0...ram-exists-and-doesnt-exist-at-the-same-time/
> 
> ...



The whole point of nuclear deterrence is for others to know that you have the capability of vaporizing a large part of their country from ground, air and sea. The whole discussion that Iran can potentially make nukes is meaningless and goes against the whole point of having nukes.



Mithridates said:


> @QWECXZ welcome back bro.


Thank you, my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Dariush, I think what I was talking about weeks ago about how Iran needs nukes for deterrence against the US and her allies was finally proven to be true. You can't establish deterrence against a super power like the USA with only conventional weapons. As for the matter itself, I believe they were sabotage operations done by agents within the Iranian apparatus. I don't think they were cyber attacks.



Bro, what good will nukes do us? The only point of having nukes is as a deterrence against nuclear strikes. It is a last option, meaning we will only use nukes if nukes are used against us, and possibly then, most likely tbh, we still wont use nukes. If we have nukes, will they stop assassinating our scientists? Will they stop instigating riots? Will they stop blowing up our depots? Will they stop hitting us left and right in Syria? Will they stop sanctioning us? No, nothing will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Bro, what good will nukes do us? The only point of having nukes is as a deterrence against nuclear strikes. It is a last option, meaning we will only use nukes if nukes are used against us, and possibly then, most likely tbh, we still wont use nukes. If we have nukes, will they stop assassinating our scientists? Will they stop instigating riots? Will they stop blowing up our depots? Will they stop hitting us left and right in Syria? Will they stop sanctioning us? No, nothing will change.



They won't stop sanctioning us, but yes, they will stop assassinating our scientists or our top general. If Iran had nukes, we wouldn't give Iraq warning before launching the missiles. And our attack on the American bases in Iraq wouldn't be just a dozen of missiles. It would've been much more than that. And it could've established deterrence by killing hundreds of American soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

mangekyo said:


> Bro, what good will nukes do us? The only point of having nukes is as a deterrence against nuclear strikes. It is a last option, meaning we will only use nukes if nukes are used against us, and possibly then, most likely tbh, we still wont use nukes. If we have nukes, will they stop assassinating our scientists? Will they stop instigating riots? Will they stop blowing up our depots? Will they stop hitting us left and right in Syria? Will they stop sanctioning us? No, nothing will change.


All of this attacks on Iran by the US and Israel are actually meant to stop Iran from producing a single bomb. That's what all misery is coming from, to stop Iran from building a nuclear weapon. Those attacks will cease when Iran conducts its first underground nuke test and openly declares to possess several nuclear weapons.

But i doubt such a thing to happen because we have traitors as leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

@yavar

یاور داداش یاد نمیدی مام از یوتیوب پول دربیاریم ؟

@yavar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> They won't stop sanctioning us, but yes, they will stop assassinating our scientists or our top general. If Iran had nukes, we wouldn't give Iraq warning before launching the missiles. And our attack on the American bases in Iraq wouldn't be just a dozen of missiles. It would've been much more than that. And it could've established deterrence by killing hundreds of American soldiers.


I hope you are right, but I doubt it. Our forces have become too political, they always calculate political losses before military losses


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> I hope you are right, but I doubt it. Our forces have become too political, they always calculate political losses before military losses


That's true, but the US does the same as well. Most of all, Trump cares about political losses more than anyone.

Had hundreds of American soldiers died that night, Trump wouldn't have made it to the next month as the POTUS. They would've impeached him as soon as they could.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> They won't stop sanctioning us, but yes, they will stop assassinating our scientists or our top general. If Iran had nukes, we wouldn't give Iraq warning before launching the missiles. And our attack on the American bases in Iraq wouldn't be just a dozen of missiles. It would've been much more than that. And it could've established deterrence by killing hundreds of American soldiers.



HEY YOU'RE BACK!!!! 



Welcome back man!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

BlueInGreen2 said:


> HEY YOU'RE BACK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back man!!


Thanks, brother. xD 

By the way, your Persian is a lot better than you think. I read your posts while I was banned and they made a lot of sense and when you wrote in Pinglish (Persian written using English alphabet), your sentences most of the time sounded well-structured and grammatically flawless. xD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> That's true, but the US does the same as well. Most of all, Trump cares about political losses more than anyone.
> 
> Had hundreds of American soldiers died that night, Trump wouldn't have made it to the next month as the POTUS. They would've impeached him as soon as they could.


With or without nukes, I don't see how our current leaders would do anything that would risk escalating into a wider military conflict. I don't know how Artesh feels about all this, but it is becoming more and more clear to me that Sepah is not and will never be interested in any kind of military conflict.


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> With or without nukes, I don't see how our current leaders would do anything that would risk escalating into a wider military conflict. I don't know how Artesh feels about all this, but it is becoming more and more clear to me that Sepah is not and will never be interested in any kind of military conflict.


I don't blame the IRGC for that. It is evident that we are at a weaker position compared to the US in all areas. It's really a no-brainer.

However, the US wouldn't be interested in an all-out military conflict with a nuclear state either as it is impossible to invade a nuclear state and an endless real war (not chaos like in Syria or Yemen) in a region that plays a crucial role to the world economy is not possible.

We needed to reestablish deterrence against the US after assassinating Soleimani. We failed to do that and now we're paying the price for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

mangekyo said:


> Sepah is not and will never be interested in any kind of military conflict.


agha, they are interested in masir pool dar ovordan be afghanestan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mangekyo

Dariush the Great said:


> agha, they are interested in masir pool dar ovordan be afghanestan


I think they eat too much chelo kabab and smoke too much dosib. You can see how most of them are becoming fat. If you get used to a comfortable and luxurious lifestyle, then its hard to give up that life for some gheyrat. That word doesn't mean as much as it did 50 years ago. 20 years from now we will see our commanders in the streets walking poodles and wearing skinny jeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

mangekyo said:


> I think they eat too much chelo kabab and smoke too much dosib. You can see how most of them are becoming fat. If you get used to a comfortable and luxurious lifestyle, then its hard to give up that life for some gheyrat. That word doesn't mean as much as it did 50 years ago. 20 years from now we will see our commanders in the streets walking poodles and wearing skinny jeans.


 sad rahmat be arteshe saddam, hade aghal 2 bar ba amrica jangid, az akhar ham zuresh naresid bakht. ina na mijangan va na ham solh mikonan bekhater manafe maali. ba vaziyat alan kheyli hal mikonan. villa o estakhr o tv 100 inchi az in harfa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mangekyo

Dariush the Great said:


> sad rahmat be arteshe saddam, hade aghal 2 bar ba amrica jangid, az akhar ham zuresh naresid bakht. ina na mijangan va na ham solh mikonan bekhater manafe maali. ba vaziyat alan kheyli hal mikonan. villa o estakhr o tv 100 inchi az in harfa


Ziad netflix negah kardan, film jangi ina, alan mitarsan migan baba ma koja ina koja

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

mangekyo said:


> Ziad netflix negah kardan, film jangi ina, alan mitarsan migan baba ma koja ina koja


hamoon hajizadeh ba lebas zir neshaste roo mobl ba popcorn dastesh, mige ke ''baba ina ro negah kon, oonvaght ma mikhaym ba ina ru dar ru shim''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Aramagedon said:


> @yavar
> 
> یاور داداش یاد نمیدی مام از یوتیوب پول دربیاریم ؟
> 
> @yavar



where are you from ??

I am bit busy can you ask other members to help you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranian vs American car :








yavar said:


> where are you from ??
> 
> I am bit busy can you ask other members to help you


I want to know how you have income with your youtube channels. I'm Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Dobare khod be khod dare hameja az havaye garm monfajer mishe..

https://english.aawsat.com/home/article/2384061/gas-explosion-shakes-building-iranian-capital

https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/...of-tehran-injures-at-least-1-person--reports/


----------



## yavar

Aramagedon said:


> I want to know how you have income with your youtube channels. I'm Iranian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

yavar said:


>


Dude these amateur ways I know. Anyway thank you for your sincere help.


----------



## sha ah

Finally someone else agrees with me. Yes especially Salami, after that dowsing rod fiasco, big time aberu reze. He stood there and lied to the entire country with a straight face. It just makes you wonder what else or how many other times he or others have lied to the people. It's disgusting.

After that I've lost all faith in Salami and his cronies. They redeemed themselves a bit with that satellite launch but considering how much Iran is sacrificing economically, wtf is one webcam satellite going to do ? And still the nuclear program doesn't even power 5% of the power grid. It's something like 2%. What a joke. Before the revolution Iran was about to get nuclear power plants and nuclear weapons on a silver platter.

Anyways in my opinion Khamenei needs to shuffle the leadership of the IRGC. Especially after the accidental shootdown of that Ukrainian plane, some top commanders need to be demoted and lower ranked but capable officers need to be promoted in their place. Also all the top commanders need to wear camo uniforms or atleast greyish brown uniforms would make more sense for Iran, not dark green.



QWECXZ said:


> Sayyari is a true soldier and a hero. Unlike the majority of these piles of fat that call themselves general in the IRGC but they're too fat to even move themselves.
> 
> It's such a sad state of affairs that the IRGC is continuing this. Sayyari didn't say anything that wasn't true.



I heard that tank is already costing them $12 million a piece. For that price they could have bought 2 x T-90MS tanks.

The problem is that they didn't want to simply buy more Leopards because of potential sanctions or embargoes from the west, so they went with South Korea and bought the K2 Black Panther. Yet at the same time they wanted the tank to be more "Turkish" They wanted to be able to claim that the tank is "Turkish made"

So now as far as I know the power pack, motor, the cannon, the onboard targeting software, etc will be Turkish variants. However with sophisticated weapons, it's never an easy task to simply switch one part with foreign one.

Incorporating all these new components into the tank and making sure it all works properly has turned into a technical nightmare and the price overruns are now through the roof.

I even heard at one point that they wanted to put an electric engine into the tank and then they decided not to. They also want to modify the tank to have a fully automatic remote turret, like the Armata. However the problem is that the tank was not designed for that, so again it's leading to more technical headaches and cost overruns.

I honestly don't understand. If they wanted to put their own powerpack, motor, canon, software and so many other parts into a tank then why not simply build their own tank ?

They should have either bought more Leopards or simply gone with the K2 as is or taken their time with the project. As things stand, it seems that the entire project is a disaster of sorts.

As far as Iran is concerned. I think Iran should stay on the same path. Upgrade all the T-72s as they seem to be doing already. Build some Karrars for the near future and then try to get the Armata tank from Russia. If not the Armata, then Iranian engineers should start working on an indigenous tank with a fully automatic remote turret. 



Shawnee said:


> باید پیشران دریایی و زیر دریایی رو هم به این اضافه
> .کرد
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Dariush the Great said:


> Instead of such rubbish they should go after Israel.
> 
> Also, what is the fault of the poor reporter ? He just reported what Sayari had to say. If they have balls they should go and arrest Sayari.



More lies by the scum reformist:

https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4971931/سپاه-از-هیچ-رسانه-و-خبرنگاری-شکایت-نکرده-است


----------



## Dariush the Great

Raghfarm007 said:


> More lies by the scum reformist:
> 
> https://www.mehrnews.com/news/4971931/سپاه-از-هیچ-رسانه-و-خبرنگاری-شکایت-نکرده-است


agha bikhiale in harfa. berin donbale esraeil. chera vaystadin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Hi everyone. JUst want to say that with the explosions in Iran that were damaging,especially in the opinion of the Iranian govt, i get a feeling that things will heat up more before end of this year..Looks like Iran is hitting US troops supply lines in Iraq(i dont know to what degree). I feel Iranian govt will feel the need to react militarily....or in the Persian Gulf...but I dunno if this is part 2(or 3, or5) of the assassination of Iranian nuclear scientists..i also worry there are a few people inside the system who might be desperate for money...dollars...and have been tempted to betray their country for it, or access to west". Iran has been overdue for a military retaliation- for multiple reasons - Mughniyeh, Badreddine, SOleimani, nuclear sabotage....i'm worried there might be a clash sooner or later..if not btwn Iran and US, then definitely IRGC proxies and US military....US govt has to reduce funding for US military now, because btwn 20-28m Americans might be homeless between now and SEpt 2020. TIme to spend $ on AMericans, and not on endless, ego-driven wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

925boy said:


> Hi everyone. JUst want to say that with the explosions in Iran that were damaging,especially in the opinion of the Iranian govt, i get a feeling that things will heat up more before end of this year..Looks like Iran is hitting US troops supply lines in Iraq(i dont know to what degree). I feel Iranian govt will feel the need to react militarily....or in the Persian Gulf...but I dunno if this is part 2(or 3, or5) of the assassination of Iranian nuclear scientists..i also worry there are a few people inside the system who might be desperate for money...dollars...and have been tempted to betray their country for it, or access to west". Iran has been overdue for a military retaliation- for multiple reasons - Mughniyeh, Badreddine, SOleimani, nuclear sabotage....i'm worried there might be a clash sooner or later..if not btwn Iran and US, then definitely IRGC proxies and US military....US govt has to reduce funding for US military now, because btwn 20-28m Americans might be homeless between now and SEpt 2020. TIme to spend $ on AMericans, and not on endless, ego-driven wars.


Current situation is not even pressuring the Iranian government in the slightest way. Not at all. In 1980 the government was facing thousands and thousands of more threats. There was Iraq with 4th largest army in the world, with backing by Donald Rumsfeld and the entire EU continent, there was anti Iranian MKO militant army, there was coupdetat attempts (google nojeh coupdetat) there was this US invasion of Iranian soil (operation eagle claw) there was sanctions, total arms embargo, especially true towards the later stages of the war there was military clash with iraqis and americans in persian gulf and thousand other more things. Its not even comparable. Those who think sanctions alone will make Iran surrender need to read more on Iran ASAP otherwise they will be dissapointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Current situation is not even pressuring the Iranian government in the slightest way. Not at all. In 1980 the government was facing thousands and thousands of more threats. There was Iraq with 4th largest army in the world, with backing by Donald Rumsfeld and the entire EU continent, there was anti Iranian MKO militant army, there was coupdetat attempts (google nojeh coupdetat) there was this US invasion of Iranian soil (operation eagle claw) there was sanctions, total arms embargo, especially true towards the later stages of the war there was military clash with iraqis and americans in persian gulf and thousand other more things. Its not even comparable. Those who think sanctions alone will make Iran surrender need to read more on Iran ASAP otherwise they will be dissapointed.


Indeed. Iran was in a total state of chaos in 1980s. Kurdish separatists fought the Iranian army in Kurdistan. Some of them even fought alongside the Iraqi army. Baluch separatists wanted to fight Iran in the southeast of the country even though they didn't have much success back then. Americans, including ordinary people on the street, hated Iran much more than now after the embassy crisis. Their ego had been hurt so much that some people even talked about Carter nuking Iran. Our army had been dismantled after the revolution, particularly after the Nozheh Coup. The amount of negative news about Iran after the revolution was like 10 times now and the revolutionaries were really a bunch of uneducated stupid radical Islamists. And then there was Saddam who hated Persians with a passion and felt humiliated over the Algiers Agreement. There was the UAE that had been just established as an independent state and needed to expand its small territory and wanted Saddam to invade our 3 islands in the Persian Gulf. MKO was an active organization with trained revolutionary soldiers who were in their 20s and 30s. Now those people are in their 60s and 70s and they're no longer a security threat to Iran.

Today's situation is quite stable to be honest. The only difference is that people have become tired of shoving Islamic laws down their throat. And people are tired of widespread corruption in the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

*سرنوشت پنج زن که با رئیس دولت اصلاحات عکس یادگاری گرفتند*




سرنوشت برخی از اطرافیان رئیس دولت اصلاحات و زنان اصلاح طلب در نوع خود جالب و عبرت آموز

یک عکس قدیمی به تازگی در شبکه‌های اجتماعی بازنشر داده شده که مربوط به محمد خاتمی در دوران ریاست جمهوری است که وسط حلقه‌ای از زنان که عموما خبرنگار هستند، ایستاده است؛ در این عکس ۵ نفر حضور دارند که ارتباط خوبی با خاتمی و بدنه اصلاحات داشتند که بعد از مدتی همکاری با اصلاح‌طلب‌ها از ایران رفته‌ و اکنون در حال همکاری با سیستم‌های خبری و اطلاعاتی غرب هستند.








بیشتراز ۲ دهه پیش جمعی از سیاسیون (عموما چپ‌های سابق) به فعالیت‌های سیاسی خود عنوان "اصلاح‌طلب" را دادند و به گونه‌ای در این سال‌ها در منصاب کلان کشور از جمله ریاست‌ جمهوری، مجلس شورای اسلامی و شوراهای شهر عمل کردند که بسیاری از رسانه‌ها به آنها لقب "اپوزیسیون داخلی" و بعضی نیز "برانداز داخلی" دادند. کنفرانس برلین، فتنه ۱۸ تیر و کوی دانشگاه، قتل‌های زنجیره‌ای و ایجاد بستر برای "سنگربندی دشمن" در رسانه‌های اصلاح‌طلب داخلی، استعفای دسته‌جمعی نمایندگان مجلس ششم و در سالیان اخیر نیز فتنه ۸۸ و حضور و فعالیت در اجتماعات ضددینی و فراقانونی فتنه و حمایت از سران فتنه، از جمله بارزترین مصداق‌ها برای دریافت آن لقب‌ها بوده‌اند.

بسیاری از افراد این تشکیلات در این سال‌ها از کشور خارج شده و به فعالیت‌های ضددینی و ضدایرانی در همکاری با نهادهای غربی پرداختند و بعضی از آنها هم مانند مسیح علینژاد به عنوان پرستو عمل کرده و با خارج شدن از ایران به صورت علنی با نهادهای اطلاعاتی غربی همکاری خود را انجام داده است. این عکس مثال بسیار خوبی برای نشان دادن ۵ نفر از نزدیکان اصلاح‌طلب است که بعد از خروج از کشور، به فعالیت علیه ایران اقدام کردند.



*۱. معصومه علی نژاد*






معصومه علی نژاد قمی معروف به مسیح علی نژاد خبرنگاری را از سال ۱۳۷۸ با کار در روزنامه همبستگی آغاز کرد و بعد از آن کار خبرنگاری را در خبرگزاری ایلنا ادامه داد و در روزنامه های شرق، بهار، هم میهن و اعتماد ملی هم فعالیت داشته است. علی نژاد در مجلس شورای اسلامی ششم و هفتم خبرنگار پارلمانی بود و با بسیاری از سران اصلاحات رابطه خیلی نزدیکی داشت.

علی نژاد مدتی بعد از ممانعت از ادامه فعالیتش به عنوان خبرنگار پارلمانی در مجلس هفتم به دلیل انتشار اسناد حقوق نمایندگان که اسناد رسمی کشور محسوب می شوند، به انگلیس و اسپانیا رفت. پیش از فعالیت جریان فتنه در سال ۸۸ وی هر از گاهی به ایران می‌آمد، اما سال ۸۸ برای همیشه از ایران رفت و فعالیت‌های ضدایرانی خود را مانند راه‌اندازی صفحه آزادی یواشکی زنان در فضای مجازی و راه‌اندازی کمپین‌هایی مانند کمپین چهارشنبه های سفید و دوربین ما اسلحه ما را علنی دنبال کرد.

اسناد منتشر شده دروب سایت ویکی لیکس نشان می‌دهد که مسیح علینژاد یکی از منابع اطلاعاتی مهم وزارت امورخارجه آمریکا بوده و برای او از عنوان" strictly protect" به معنی تحت حفاظت شدید استفاده شده است.



*۲. فریبا داوودی مهاجر*






فریبا داوودی مهاجر از اعضای دفتر تحکیم وحدت بود که در دولت اصلاحات سمت‌هایی از جمله مشاور رئیس جمهور در مرکز تحقیقات استراتژیک ریاست جمهوری، مشاور وزیر علوم، مشاور وزیر ارشاد و مدیر کل امور زنان وزارت کشور! را نیز تجربه کرد. داوودی‌مهاجر که بعدها مرتکب جرم سیاسی و امنیتی نیز شد پس از حوادث انتخابات سال ۸۸ از کشور خارج شد و به آمریکا رفت.

وی در بسیاری از سایت‌های ضد انقلاب مانند روز، گویانیوز و گذار وابسته به سازمان سیا مطلب می‌نویسد و به گفته خودش برای نوشتن مقالات ضد ایرانی در این سایت‌ها مبالغی دریافت می‌کند. داوودی‌مهاجر اکنون در آمریکا خود را فعال حقوق بشر و مدافع حقوق زنان اعلام می‌کند و جلوی دوربین صدای آمریکااقدام به کشف حجاب کرده است.



*۳. رکسانا صابری*








رکسانا صابری روزنامه‌نگاری ایرانی-آمریکایی بود که از سال ۸۳ به ایران آمد و برای سال‌ها به عنوان روزنامه‌نگار برای شبکه خبری آمریکایی (FSN) و بی‌بی‌سی و به عنوان روزنامه نگار مستقل فعالیت کرد. صابری به عنوان "مترجم" در مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظام کار می‌کرده و در پی جمع‌آوری "اسناد محرمانه" درباره حمله عراق به آمریکا بود که در سال ۸۷ به اتهام جاسوسی به نفع ایالات متحده دستگیر شد.

رکسانا صابری بعد از آزادی در سال ۸۸ همچنان فعالیت خود علیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران را ادامه می‌دهد و به عنوان نمونه در کنسرتی که در آستانه انتخابات سال ۹۲ در برلین توسط سازمان‌ اطلاعاتی آلمان برای "حمایت از سران فتنه و اغتشاشات" برگزار شد، به عنوان مجری ایفای نقش کرده بود.



*۴. نفیسه کوهنورد*






نفیسه کوهنورد که اکنون خبرنگار بی‌بی‌سی فارسی است و گزارش‌های ضدایرانی زیادی تهیه کرده، ابتدا با روزنامه همشهری دوران اصلاحات به عنوان خبرنگار همکاری کرد و پس از مدتی به عنوان مسئول صفحه سیاست خارجی همشهری دوران اصلاحات منصوب شد.

کوهنورد در اوایل کار خود دراین روزنامه با هزینه‌ای قابل توجه در آن زمان توجیه اقتصادی چندانی نداشت و درمیان جراید ایرانی نیز اساساً مرسوم نبود، مدت قابل توجهی به عنوان خبرنگار اعزامی به ترکیه سفر کرد. او پس از اخراج از روزنامه همشهری با روزنامه‌های شرق و اعتماد ملی همکاری کرد.



*۵. مرجان شیخ‌الاسلامی آل آقا*






"مرجان شیخ‌الاسلامی آل آقا" مدیرمسئول خبرگزاری میراث فرهنگی و همزمان به‌عنوان دبیر سرویس پارلمانی روزنامه همبستگی مشغول به فعالیت بود. وی پیش‌تر با همکاری برخی از خبرنگاران اصلاح‌طلب این خبرگزاری را راه‌اندازی کرد و از زمان اصلاحات تا دوران دولت دهم با دولت‌های مختلف همکاری کرد. او در انتخابات مجلس ششم به عنوان عضو جبهه مشارکت و عضو تحریریه روزنامه صبح امروز به مدیرمسئولی «سعید حجاریان» کاندیدا شد.

شیخ‌الاسلامی اکنون یکی از متهمین اصلی پرونده ۶/۶ میلیارد یورویی پتروشیمی و متهم به مشارکت در اخلال در نظام اقتصادی کشور و تحصیل مال نامشروع به مبلغ هفت میلیون دلار است و سال ۹۶ از کشور متواری شده و مانند برخی دیگر از اختلالگران اقتصادی به کانادا فراری شده است.​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

https://instagram.com/strategy.ir​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Dariush the Great said:


> Current situation is not even pressuring the Iranian government in the slightest way



It is even fair to say that the current situation is strengthening the Iranian government, especially IRGC. The more we get sanctioned, the more does IRGC economic and political grip over Iran tighten.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

mangekyo said:


> It is even fair to say that the current situation is strengthening the Iranian government, especially IRGC. The more we get sanctioned, the more does IRGC economic and political grip over Iran tighten.


Bro, mohr namaz ro az chin miarim va bekarat plastici. You knew IRGC also makes profit in these stuff ? LOL


----------



## mangekyo

Dariush the Great said:


> Bro, mohr namaz ro az chin miarim va bekarat plastici. You knew IRGC also makes profit in these stuff ? LOL


Yes. I remember once I asked a pharmacy, how can you get all this foreign (American and western) brands, when you are sanctioned and no official supplier sells to Iran? He told me, IRGC goes to china, they buy tons of stuff, then they come back here and sell it to us.

It's so sad to think how many countries benefited at our expense. After the revolution and during the war, all rich Iranians fled through Turkey, poured their money in Turkish banks, invested in real estate etc which fueled their economy. I remember when I was a kid and LG was considered as a cheap shit brand in Europe, meanwhile Iran was filled with everything LG. Now look where LG is. The Pride which have been one of the most popular cars in Iran for more than a decade. It would not even be passed as trash anywhere else in the world. Now look where KIA is. They all benefited from our sanctioned market. If Iranians shop owners wants to even buy Nokias and Apple products, they must go to UAE and pay UAE shop owners and bring the products back to Iran. Even import of supercars are done through UAE. We officially go to China and buy fake products only to bring them back to Iran and sell them as genuine products for full retail price. Everyone is benefitting from our wealth, except for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> علی نژاد مدتی بعد از ممانعت از ادامه فعالیتش به عنوان خبرنگار پارلمانی در مجلس هفتم به دلیل انتشار اسناد حقوق نمایندگان که اسناد رسمی کشور محسوب می شوند،


بخاطر این باید بهش جایزه هم میدادند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> بخاطر این باید بهش جایزه هم میدادند



کاری به قبلش ندارم
اما به خاطر دفاع از تحریم های ایران و دفاع از ترامپ ابروی خاتمی رو بسیار برد
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*Screenshot:*










        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
Link:
www.instagram.com/p/CCiZx0lsxSM/
Source:
https://instagram.com/strategy.ir​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> کاری به قبلش ندارم
> اما به خاطر دفاع از تحریم های ایران و دفاع از ترامپ ابروی خاتمی رو بسیار برد
> ...


خوب بخاطر اون بجایی که تشویقش کنن محرومش کردن ، فکر میکنی چه تاثیری روی خودت بودی میگذاشت


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> خوب بخاطر اون بجایی که تشویقش کنن محرومش کردن ، فکر میکنی چه تاثیری روی خودت بودی میگذاشت



تاثیرش خیانت به مردمم نبود
هر کس در حقش ناحق شد پس باید بره طرفدار تحریم مردم ایران بشه

معصومه علی نژاد به هر حال کسی نبود ولی اینها خیلی خاتمی رو خراب کردند‌

....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raghfarm007

خاتمی خودسو خراب کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> تاثیرش خیانت به مردمم نبود
> هر کس در حقش ناحق شد پس باید بره طرفدار تحریم مردم ایران بشه
> 
> معصومه علی نژاد به هر حال کسی نبود ولی اینها خیلی خاتمی رو خراب کردند‌
> ....


کسی که نا امید بشه خیلی کارها میکنه . میخواهید این اتفاقها نیفته نگذارید افراد ناامید بشن


----------



## Shawnee

*معصومه علینژاد در کتابش میگه که مرجان شیخ الاسلامی زیر بال و پرم رو گرفت*






.

فردی که هم کاندید جبهه مشارکت دوم خرداد بوده و هم در ائتلاف اصولگرایان مستقل و بالاخره سر از قراردادهای نفتی درمیآورد و بار خود را میبندد .

وی هم اکنون صاحب چند شرکت در ترکیه و کاناداست و دیدم صاحب یک خانه شش خوابه در نزدیکی واشنگتن به قیمت دو میلیون و سیصد هزار دلار است.

خب تا کی افرادی مثل خاوری و خانم مرجان با چفیه و چادر به اسم اصولگرا یا اصلاحطلب پول ملت را بردارند و فرارکنند و تازه دستگاه نظارتی و قضائی پرونده شان را بررسی کند؟ آیا ما نیازمند ساختاری شفاف با نظارت عمومی نیستیم؟























پ.ن: اساس ساختارهای نظارتی و قضایی نباید فردمحور باشد... ریش و تسبیح و چادر جلوی فساد را نمیگیرد! بلکه به نفاق و دورویی و تظاهر، ریا دامن میزند و در آخر اعتماد به دین و مذهب متلاشی میشود ... نظارت عمومی و شفافیت در قراردادها و مجوزها ، آرا مجلس و شورای نگهبان و دفاتر و محاکم قضائی و بازرسی ها ، تنها راه باقی مانده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> خاتمی خودسو خراب کرد


خاتمی هرچی بود کسی نتونست بهش بگه دزد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> کسی که نا امید بشه خیلی کارها میکنه . میخواهید این اتفاقها نیفته نگذارید افراد ناامید بشن



رجوی هم نا امید شد
پس درست عمل کرد هم دست صدام شد

اتفاقا راهش برعکسه
خلخالیییی

اگر مملکت خلخالی داشت این بی پدر ها مثل قاضی منصوری از جناح راست و ال اقا از چپ پول مردم رو حیف و میل نمیکردن

قوه قضاییه ما دست امثال یزدی و لاریجانی و شاهرودی بوده که اهل ساده زیستی نبودن

نه خودشون نه توله هاشون
......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

Raghfarm007 said:


> خاتمی خودسو خراب کرد


 هر کس در تاریخ ایران سعی کرد به غرب وابسته بشه نابود شد. ناصرالدین شاه قاجار یا خاتمی.

منظور این نیست که باغرب تعامل نکنیم ولی تعامل به معنی وابستگی نیست.

يک جریانی در ایران هست که تفاهم نامه با چین رو به اسم قرارداد ترکمانچای جا می‌زنند. اما الهه ای قابل پرستش از برجام کثیف ساختند که سند تحقیر ملی بود.

خائن که شاخ و دم ندارد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

I`ve just finished watching the movie Joker[Its very good] and I realised I`d forgotten all about the time back in the late 80s when the joker was irans ambassador to the UN........




Well,well look who gets a cameo......I`m sure the readers didnt expect that.








I dont know why hes wearing an arab outfit tho.....,then again I suspect most americans wouldnt know an arab from an iranian anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mithridates

Sineva said:


> I`ve just finished watching the movie Joker[Its very good] and I realised I`d forgotten all about the time back in the late 80s when the joker was irans ambassador to the UN........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,well look who gets a cameo......I`m sure the readers didnt expect that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why hes wearing an arab outfit tho.....,then again I suspect most americans wouldnt know an arab from an iranian anyway.


lol is it in a genuine comic book or some fan made one??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohammad45 said:


> هر کس در تاریخ ایران سعی کرد به غرب وابسته بشه نابود شد. ناصرالدین شاه قاجار یا خاتمی.
> 
> منظور این نیست که باغرب تعامل نکنیم ولی تعامل به معنی وابستگی نیست.
> 
> يک جریانی در ایران هست که تفاهم نامه با چین رو به اسم قرارداد ترکمانچای جا می‌زنند. اما الهه ای قابل پرستش از برجام کثیف ساختند که سند تحقیر ملی بود.
> 
> خائن که شاخ و دم ندارد


احمدینژادهم به غرب وابسته شد ؟



Shawnee said:


> رجوی هم نا امید شد
> پس درست عمل کرد هم دست صدام شد
> 
> اتفاقا راهش برعکسه
> خلخالیییی
> 
> اگر مملکت خلخالی داشت این بی پدر ها مثل قاضی منصوری از جناح راست و ال اقا از چپ پول مردم رو حیف و میل نمیکردن
> 
> قوه قضاییه ما دست امثال یزدی و لاریجانی و شاهرودی بوده که اهل ساده زیستی نبودن
> 
> نه خودشون نه توله هاشون
> ......


رجوی نا امید نشد . اصول اعتقادی او از قبل از انقلاب از اساس خراب بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Mithridates said:


> lol is it in a genuine comic book or some fan made one??


Oh,its completely *genuine* all right,Batman #`s 428+429.Its from the 1988/89 batman:death in the family story,which had the joker kidnapping and murdering the second robin jason todd,at which point he gets the job of irans un ambassador so the heroes cant touch him because he has "DIPLOMATIC IMMUNITY"




This is supposedly still canon tho in later years the name of iran was retconned to qurac [qatar and iraq,kuwait and iraq?]
This is qurac by the way....





Its sort of what you`d roughly expect a shiite arab republic to look like geographically

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> احمدینژادهم به غرب وابسته شد


نخیر. احمدی مغرور شد


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> Instead of such rubbish they should go after Israel.





Dariush the Great said:


> agha bikhiale in harfa. berin donbale esraeil. chera vaystadin ?



Well, this is sounding more and more like that Falcon29 person...

If Islamic Iran did not seriously challenge the terrorist zionist entity, then why are they resorting to this amount of hostility towards Iran, more so than against any other sovereign state? Don't tell me, like the Falcon29s of this forum would, that they completely destroyed Iraq and Syria whereas Iran is still standing, hence proving inferior hostility to Iran on their part - in reality, that's solely because Iraq and Syria were both weaker and not as shrewd players as Iran.

In other words, Iran has been acting against them and threatening and harming their interests more than anyone else in the world. This alone requires some massive amounts of courage. One must give credit where it's due.

Also, it is clear that when you are facing an enemy which controls virtually the entire planet, and given the material power differential between Iran and said foe, it is not realistic to expect anything but a drawn out, protracted and slow paced (possibly spanning several centuries) type of resistance from Iran.

One might find things to criticize here and there in Iran's approach, but let's not hastily jump to categorical, all too far reaching conclusions that could well prove wrong shortly, nor give way to unwarreanted mood swings.

A patriot stays loyal no matter what to his armed forces and to their commander in chief, even if enemy troops are knocking at the door of his home already. Only absolutely exceptional cases may justify disloyalty. And that is far from being the case.

You folks admitted yourselves that the situation seemed much bleaker during the Sacred Defence. So according to your logic, Iranians back then too would have been justified to deride Sepaah and their leader for not being succesful enough to your taste? Now meditate for a second as to whether or not that kind of an attitude from his people helps the leadership to take more decisive action against the enemy.

The leadership requires a strong hand to act, the stronger its hand, the more daunting counter-strikes against the enemy it may order. And guess what one of the main factors stregthening the leadership's hand is? That's right, flawless loyalty and backing from its constituency, from the country's political factions and the nation itself. As long as that sort of mobilization does not take place, it is silly to expect the leadership to resort to spectacular actions against the enemy in the type of stand-off Iran is involved in. Even then, it might still be wiser and more productive not to overplay one's hand.

But people should not make their support hinge on such considerations, for this is not a videogame or a consumerist spectacle where narcissistic short-term satisfaction is the goal.




QWECXZ said:


> Sayyari is a true soldier and a hero. Unlike the majority of these piles of fat that call themselves general in the IRGC but they're too fat to even move themselves.
> 
> It's such a sad state of affairs that the IRGC is continuing this. Sayyari didn't say anything that wasn't true.



Sepaah did not file any complain, it was fake news.

Besides, why fall into the enemy's trap and perpetuate this propagandistic topic of a supposed Sepaah vs Army dichotomy? In reality, this is a fictitious mantra spread by Iran's enemies for obvious reasons. There is no bad blood between Sepaah and Army. Let's not play into the enemy's hands and get aroused by things that have no basis in reality.

Iranians should not feel any "need" to "choose sides" between Sepaah and Army, since it is a total non-issue to start with!

Even if one might lean towards one of these forces more than the other out of some subjective fetichism, a patriot would be best advised never to disrespect any of the corpses within Iran's armed forces.

It's not as if Sepaah generals had not made identical sacrifices as their Army colleagues during the Sacred Defence, so any sort of demeaning comment directed at them with reference to the war I believe is misplaced. Not to mention the nearly 2000 Sepaahis and several elderly, veteran IRGC commanders who sacrificed their worldly existence in Syria and Iraq just in the last 10 years so that Iran could remain safe from zio-American bloodsuckers and their terrorist patsies.




triangle said:


> Well if even still to this day the SL looks down on the artesh for presumed reluctance in the war during the '80, there is not much to be done about it.
> 
> You can sense the arrogance of some of the IRGC officers towards the colleagues in the artesh. Hajizadeh comes to my mind. The only military institution I know of where both IRGC and artesh are working happily together is in the general staff. The IRGC members there are more professional and less ideological then their colleagues in field-command functions.



Is there any evidence to substantiate these statements? In particular, is there any quote from the Supreme Leader where he "looks down" on the Army for reluctance during the war? If we are talking about some remark focusing on a very brief, trasitory period in the early days of the Revolution when the Army was objectively speaking a disorganized force that needed to be restructured, or if we are talking about the traitor Bani Sadr and his cronies then that's a different matter and does not imply a negative look on the Army's role during the entire 80's.

Likewise, please provide a concrete example for "arrogance" exhibited by general Hajizadeh towards the Army. Personally I have never come accross any such attitudes from the general.




mangekyo said:


> I told you. Instead of going after the enemy, we will go after our own, zooremon faghat be khodemoon mirese



Well, try to apply a healthy dose of some self-reflection here. Comments like your own and those of your buddies over the last four pages of this thread perfectly fit that definition, actually.

That said, when there is a fifth-column on the political level inside Iran, namely a political camp (reformist + centrist alliance) which effectively works in the interests of Iran's sworn enemies by cultivating a pro-western and zio-apologetic outlook and by seeking to implement policies of "normalization" with regards to the dominant zio-American oligarchic world order, then you better go after them, or at least sideline them for good, the sooner the better, before expecting Sepaah or the leadership to take any sort of a drastic measure against the foreign enemies.

I mean, how can one seriously advocate to go on a large scale offensive against the zionist entity and by extension the US and its numerous allies when freaking half of the intelligence apparatus, half of the political system, a good half or more of the economy, and most of the social and cultural capital is linked to or in the hands of western-leaning, borderline zio-apologetic (if they ever got the chance) reformist and centrist liberals?

Also, let's try to be somewhat coherent with oneself: one cannot logically cheer for western-leaning liberal advocates of maximum, no-holds-barred appeasement towards Iran's enemies on the one hand, and boo revolutionaries, Hezbollahis and Basijis on the other hand under the pretxt that they aren't acting 'strongly enough" against said enemies.




Dariush the Great said:


> negaran nabash, be zoodi shahed129 khoone agha ro mizane





Dariush the Great said:


> But i doubt such a thing to happen because we have traitors as leaders.



Please don't say that.

First of all, moody, hasty thinking and reacting is hardly ever productive.

Secondly, every Iranian owes the continued existence of his homeland to the Supreme Leader.

Navigating through the immensely strenuous, threatening and explosive environment Iran has been facing in the last decades and confronting enemies as rabid and powerful as Iran's, and yet managing, as the country's leader, to keep it whole, sovereign, independent and increasingly self-reliant, successful, resilient and strong is something very, very few men would have been able to achieve.

So not only are such reactions unconstructive, they aren't exactly fair.

As explained above: the best way to contribute to encouraging the leadership towards stronger measures of retaliation, from the perspective of the average citizen, rather than to indulge in mood swings and periodic grousing or ill -wishing, is to double down on one's support for the same leadership and to dissociate from those, like the defeatist Rohani administration and their liberal clique who have only appeasement of Iran's enemies in mind, and who have a record of taking jabs at the leadership.

But loyalty to the leadership will benefit Iran no matter what.




mangekyo said:


> I think they eat too much chelo kabab and smoke too much dosib. You can see how most of them are becoming fat. If you get used to a comfortable and luxurious lifestyle, then its hard to give up that life for some gheyrat. That word doesn't mean as much as it did 50 years ago. 20 years from now we will see our commanders in the streets walking poodles and wearing skinny jeans.





Dariush the Great said:


> sad rahmat be arteshe saddam, hade aghal 2 bar ba amrica jangid, az akhar ham zuresh naresid bakht. ina na mijangan va na ham solh mikonan bekhater manafe maali. ba vaziyat alan kheyli hal mikonan. villa o estakhr o tv 100 inchi az in harfa



Tell me these are merely childish jokes.

You can't seriously be suggesting, let alone believing, that Sepaah commanders are living luxurious lives, that they are not hard working or that they fear martyrdom, preferring to indulge in wordly materialism...?! If you do, then be challenged to substantiate this belief with some hard evidence.




mangekyo said:


> Ziad netflix negah kardan, film jangi ina, alan mitarsan migan baba ma koja ina koja



Not at all, there are two factors behind Iran's careful, non-knee jerk approach:

1) The liberal fifth-column, which has usurped 50% of the country's centers of power and resources, and which will not hesitate, as exemplified by Faaezeh Rafsanjani's statement a few years ago, to "make people fill up the streets in protests" if these liberals do not get their way and consider their privileges and interests under imminent threat. And guess what, liberals are not pushing for stronger retaliatory measures by Iran, on the contrary, all they have done and keep doing is to advocate appeasing the west.

2) Rationality and sound calculus. Someone cited Saddam's Iraq, well where is Saddam now, what has become of Iraq? Iran is doing well *and* has maintained its sovereignty, weathering storm after storm, provocation after provocation and keeping the resistance alive to the dismay of its existential foes.




sha ah said:


> Finally someone else agrees with me. Yes especially Salami, after that dowsing rod fiasco, big time aberu reze. He stood there and lied to the entire country with a straight face. It just makes you wonder what else or how many other times he or others have lied to the people. It's disgusting.



Well gues what, US authorities have decided to spend several hundreds of thousands of dollars on funding the development of a Covid-19 detecting scanner! The device is being developed by a university in Utah under the direction, ironically, of a professor with Iranian roots.

http://gvwire.com/2020/06/23/univer...ovid-19-sensor-to-detect-virus-in-60-seconds/

http://www.fox13now.com/utah-computer-engineering-professor-making-covid-19-smartphone-sensor

http://attheu.utah.edu/facultystaff/developing-a-device-to-detect-covid-19/

So when such a device is built in the US, it is all wonderful but when Sepaah does it and general Salaami is tasked with making a public presentation, all of a sudden it becomes a cheap hoax, shameful and what not...? Don't think so!

And mind you, the outer appearance of the device revealed by the IRGC does not imply much: this is a casing that had been used before not just for fake dowsing rods, but also for other devices. So it is entirely possible that Sepah just resorted to a standard device casing but that the electronics inside do in effect correspond to a functioning Covid-19 scanner.




> Before the revolution Iran was about to get nuclear power plants and nuclear weapons on a silver platter.



You can't be serious...? The US would have sold the shah nuclear weapons?

Assuredly Washington would never have done such a thing. Countries like south Korea or Japan, which have ranked far higher in Washington's treatment scale of allies were not allowed to procure such weapons even in the face of north Korean nuclear armament.

Iran and its shabbos goy monarch were nothing but a milk cow to both the US and to the global oligarchy including international zionism.

A country whose monarch, when he wanted to conduct the slightest independent act of foreign policy, like building up a strategic presence in Lebanon around Imam Musa Sadr rahmatollah, was obliged to hold relevant talks while cofined inside his royal bathroom, the rest of the palace being replete with CIA / Mossad listening devices. While said talks had to be held with a Court Minister, Assadollah Alam who was himself on.... British payroll!

Such a miserably treated lackey would not have been allowed to procure nuclear weapons, let alone on a silver platter.

Independently of that, any US weapons transfer to Iran under the shah was done in a way to keep Iran dependent on Washington for continued operation of those systems.

What's the use of a weapon, of whatever nature, when you are deprived of the independence to utilize it according to your sovereign will?




Hack-Hook said:


> احمدینژادهم به غرب وابسته شد ؟
> 
> 
> رجوی نا امید نشد . اصول اعتقادی او از قبل از انقلاب از اساس خراب بود



Bottom line: no matter how much they try not to "disappoint" nor "alienate" anyone to prevent them from committing treason, traitors and treason will always exist.

Rational inference as per Aristotelian _logos_: Iran's priority should be on repressing traitors, preventive measures come second.

And whatever the case may be, legitimate alienation caused by a public authority at one point of one's career still does not justify high treason and collusion with a rabid, existential enemy that is clearly far more mischievous than anything seen from the IRI. So traitors need to be brought to justice either way. What the punishment should be, and it what ways said punishment should vary depending on the gravity of each case can be up for debate.


----------



## Shawnee

مردم درجات مختلف تحمل و صبر دارند و یک پسر بیست ساله چقدر از بازی مدیا میدونه
من خودم گاهی خسته میشم از صبر

استراتژی از سمت اقایون باید جوری باشه که کم صبر و تحمل ها هم کمابیش راضی باشند و ما هم بازی مدیا کنیم نه دفاعی باشیم

برای خیلی ها فتوای حرام بودن بمب معنی نداره و خسته شدند. انتظار دارند

صبر روش خود حاج قاسم بود ولی مردم کمتر اونقدر صبورند
...​


----------



## mangekyo

SalarHaqq said:


> That said, when there is a fifth-column on the political level inside Iran, namely a political camp (reformist + centrist alliance) which effectively works in the interests of Iran's sworn enemies by cultivating a pro-western and zio-apologetic outlook and by seeking to implement policies of "normalization" with regards to the dominant zio-American oligarchic world order, then you better go after them, or at least sideline them for good, the sooner the better, before expecting Sepaah or the leadership to take any sort of a drastic measure against the foreign enemies.
> 
> I mean, how can one seriously advocate to go on a large scale offensive against the zionist entity and by extension the US and its numerous allies when freaking half of the intelligence apparatus, half of the political system, a good half or more of the economy, and most of the social and cultural capital is linked to or in the hands of western-leaning, borderline zio-apologetic (if they ever got the chance) reformist and centrist liberals?
> 
> Also, let's try to be somewhat coherent with oneself: one cannot logically cheer for western-leaning liberal advocates of maximum, no-holds-barred appeasement towards Iran's enemies on the one hand, and boo revolutionaries, Hezbollahis and Basijis on the other hand under the pretxt thay they aren't acting 'strongly enough" against said enemies.



Forget everything I said. 

Why didn't we respond to the attacks on our scientist when Ahmadinejad was in power? Was he a "pro western and zio-apologetic" too? Was he a "reformist"? You guys are like Trump supporters, always looking for a scapegoat to blame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

mangekyo said:


> Forget everything I said.
> 
> Why didn't we respond to the attacks on our scientist when Ahmadinejad was in power? Was he a "pro western and zio-apologetic" too? Was he a "reformist"? You guys are like Trump supporters, always looking for a scapegoat to blame.



You did not properly read my reply, I'm afraid.

I did not claim Iran is not retaliating proportionally because the current administration is a liberal one. What I was getting at is that as long as a liberal fifth-column exists - whether at the helm of the administration or not, and as long as it wields influence in the bureaucratic apparatus, in the economy and in society at large (centers of power are not limited to the sole administration in charge), then how are you going to act more forcefully when 50% of the system, opposes any such policy and keeps parroting its appeasement line? Specially when said elements, whether in- or outside the administration, have enough resources to sabotage your efforts, see Faaezeh Rafsanjani's threat to incite mass protests.

Secondly, I mentioned the rational calculus behind it as well as the comparison with Saddam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

mangekyo said:


> Forget everything I said.
> 
> Why didn't we respond to the attacks on our scientist when Ahmadinejad was in power? Was he a "pro western and zio-apologetic" too? Was he a "reformist"? You guys are like Trump supporters, always looking for a scapegoat to blame.


We were Moving Forward. We had martyrs Yes but it didnt make us sign JCPOA garbage. Israel didn't kill them Directly, they terrorized our scientists through MEK terrorists. So despite the fact that we lost valuable people, we kept going Forward and developed the required Technologies that made us capable of reaching 20 percent Pure Uranium.

Until reformists came to power, guess the rest. They shit all over our achievements, they made our martyrs die in vain. Who was the traitor?


----------



## mangekyo

SalarHaqq said:


> You did not properly read my reply, I'm afraid.
> 
> I did not claim Iran is not retaliating proportionally because the current administration is a liberal one. What I was getting at is that as long as a liberal fifth-column exists - whether at the helm of the administration or not, and as long as it wields influence in the bureaucratic apparatus, in the economy and in society at large (centers of power are not limited to the sole administration in charge), then how are you going to act more forcefully when 50% of the system - whether they are "sare kaar" nor not, opposes any such policy?
> 
> Secondly, I mentioned the rational calculus behind it as well as the comparison with Saddam.



Bro please, you were implying that the reformists and our current administrations normalization policy are preventing us from retaliating the enemies attacks. I remember very well when Ahmadinejad said on live US tv that if Israel attacks Iran, we will finish them. They have attacked us more than 10 times since, and theres not been a single retaliation from our side.



mohammad45 said:


> We were Moving Forward. We had martyrs Yes but it didnt make us sign JCPOA garbage. Israel didn't kill them Directly, they terrorized our scientists through MEK terrorists. So despite the fact that we lost valuable people, we kept going Forward and developed the required Technologies that made us capable of reaching 20 percent Pure Uranium.
> 
> Until reformists came to power, guess the rest. They shit all over our achievements, they made our martyrs die in vain. Who was the traitor?



It doesn't matter how they did it, they did it, and we know they did it. That is the point. US killed Shahid Soleimani because Iraqi Kathaib were firing katyushas at the US embassy. Israel assassinates our scientists, blows up our weapon depots, sabotages our space program, blows up our nuclear! reactors, and we do nothing.


----------



## Shawnee

در مورد برنامه هسته ای از قاضی منصوری ها بیشتر بترسید تا روحانی‌
روحانی و خاتمی روحشون هم از برنامه موشکی و هسته ای ما خبر نداره
....​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

mangekyo said:


> Bro please, you were implying that the reformists and our current administrations normalization policy are preventing us from retaliating the enemies attacks. I remember very well when Ahmadinejad said on live US tv that if Israel attacks Iran, we will finish them. They have attacked us more than 10 times since, and theres not been a single retaliation from our side.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how they did it, they did it, and we know they did it. That is the point. US killed Shahid Soleimani because Iraqi Kathaib were firing katyushas at the US embassy. Israel assassinates our scientists, blows up our weapon depots, sabotages our space program, blows up our nuclear! reactors, and we do nothing.


Yes Thats right. They kill us but we shouldnt step back and raise our hands. We must keep Moving Forward. 

In this way we will have plenty of sacrifices. You Know that brother, it didn't Start with our nuclear scientists and it wont end with general Soleimani. What would say if you knew the personality of Shahid Motahhari? Or shahid Beheshti? General Soleimani was raised in their school of thoughts. Soleimani was a product of their teachings.

Israel will have what it wants but we have a Long time strategy. We cannot act emotionally especially in a region where we are surrounded by enemies. Step by step, we will win. In this Long way, we have Received the worst irreparable blows from internal traitors.


----------



## SalarHaqq

mangekyo said:


> Bro please, you were implying that the reformists and our current administrations normalization policy are preventing us from retaliating the enemies attacks.



The reformists as an influential political force restraining the hand of leadership and Sepaah yes, the current administration's policy in particular, no. Show me where I made that claim.




> I remember very well when Ahmadinejad said on live US tv that if Israel attacks Iran, we will finish them. They have attacked us more than 10 times since, and theres not been a single retaliation from our side.



First of all, yes there have been several instances of retaliation.

Secondly, I already responded to this discourse above.


----------



## Shawnee

اقایون زخمهایی رو که میزنن به رخ نمیکشن و اصلا گردن هم نمیگیرن
گاهی به درستی 

معاون/مشاور سابق عبادی رو کشتن و با عرض معذرت تخمهای افراد مخالف رو در عراق کشیدن طوری که الان دارن فرم مهاجرت کانادا پر میکنن

مدیا هم خیلی مهمه

همین کشتی امریکا که اتش گرفته کلی جای مانور مدیا داره
....


----------



## Dariush the Great

some foreign spies in Kerman got arrested

دادگاه انقلاب اسلامی کرمان، از بازداشت «تعدادی از عناصر سرویس‌های اطلاعاتی بیگانه» در این شهر خبر داد

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282609785427447809

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Shawnee

Philosopher said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282609785427447809



Many officers aboard the ship are black and are unhappy with Trump’s handling of the protests. They can vent their unhappiness through a sabotage.
Trump has confederated a union well, which is upsetting.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Dariush the Great
Bro, i deleted the comment for being Off topic. I just informed Philosopher of that trolls intentions.


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohammad45 said:


> @Dariush the Great
> Bro, i deleted the comment for being Off topic. I just informed Philosopher of that trolls intentions.


kodom post dadash


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> kodom post dadash


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...-boost-up-military-ties.675839/#post-12530704


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohammad45 said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...-boost-up-military-ties.675839/#post-12530704


dadash movazeb bash, to ro ham recruit nakone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Shawnee said:


> Many officers aboard the ship are black and are unhappy with Trump’s handling of the protests. They can vent their unhappiness through a sabotage.
> Trump has confederated a union well, which is upsetting.
> ...


I thought they were having barbecue party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Fire expanding in forest of five US states as we speak. Top three are:
California 
Oregon
Colorado 

Huge body of land is burning.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

Me and my girlfriend were planning on traveling to Iran this summer. Thanks to the virus we had to postpone. So far we planned Tehran and Rasht. Any more tips on where to go and how to avoid psychos like Mohommad45? I am really into mountains, some exotic places even Iranians don't go to and not at all into psychos.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Tehran is huge.... and has a lot to offer, it ha some amazing mountains within easy reach.... but I think you must also see Isfahan too if you love art and History.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Uguduwa said:


> Me and my girlfriend were planning on traveling to Iran this summer. Thanks to the virus we had to postpone. So far we planned Tehran and Rasht. Any more tips on where to go and how to avoid psychos like Mohommad45? I am really into mountains, some exotic places even Iranians don't go to and not at all into psychos.


I live in Tehran and I was born in Tehran, but Tehran is not good for tourism. Go to a place that is not as crowded as Tehran for tourism. Isfahan, Tabriz, Rasht, Mazandaran, Kish Island, Shiraz are good places for tourists. Particularly Shiraz, Isfahan and Tabriz are good for people who like to learn about the history of Iran. Rasht and Mazandaran are good for chilling near the Caspian Sea but they're too humid in summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Uguduwa

Raghfarm007 said:


> Tehran is huge.... and has a lot to offer, it ha some amazing mountains within easy reach.... but I think you must also see Isfahan too if you love art and History.





QWECXZ said:


> I live in Tehran and I was born in Tehran, but Tehran is not good for tourism. Go to a place that is not as crowded as Tehran for tourism. Isfahan, Tabriz, Rasht, Mazandaran, Kish Island, Shiraz are good places for tourists. Particularly Shiraz, Isfahan and Tabriz are good for people who like to learn about the history of Iran. Rasht and Mazandaran are good for chilling near the Caspian Sea but they're too humid in summer.



We are into adventure and not too planned trips. How easy it is to find accomodation and travel from one city to another especially without speaking Persian? btw I thought Shiraz is too hot in summer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Uguduwa said:


> We are into adventure and not too planned trips. How easy it is to find accomodation and travel from one city to another especially without speaking Persian? btw I thought Shiraz is too hot in summer.


so easy, you can do it with bus, train or airplane but you should go directly to pay in cash or find friend who have Iranian card bank to pay online for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

@Shapur Zol Aktaf Welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

@zartosht
میشه بگی منظورت از این اراجیف که بافتی چی بود؟


----------



## SalarHaqq

Uguduwa said:


> Iran, Israel and Saudi Arabia are the 3 rogue nations destroying the entire middle east. Hopefully all 3 will destroy each other.



Why would you want to visit a country you wish to see destoyed? And then you're interested in "adventurous" excursions off the classical beaten tracks where no ordinary tourist travels? Rather strange, if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

SalarHaqq said:


> Why would you want to visit a country you wish to see destoyed? And then you're interested in "adventurous" excursions off the classical beaten tracks where no ordinary tourist travels? Strange.


I also said this


> Although speaking an Indo-Iranian language, maybe my heart goes to our fellow linguistic Iranian cousins.



And yeah!! me and my girlfriend are both into adventure. If we had money, we would be driving a car around Siberian forests.


btw you don't seem right in the head. If i am a spy, you think i am gonna announce it in some 3rd rate forum before going into my mission?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Uguduwa said:


> I also said this



You also wrote what I quoted. And other not so warm things prior to that. Can't be bothered to go searching for it but we both know it's not like you don't have any issues with Iran. Not that I really care, I just couldn't help but notice. Maybe you're one of those globalists looking down on Iran for being justifiably proud and shielded from the neoliberal decadence.




> And yeah!! me and my girlfriend are both into adventure. If we had money, we would be driving a car around Siberian forests.



Did it ever cross your mind that in the midst of the so-called corona crisis when inflow of tourists is probably at a stand still, and moreover at a time when Iran is subject to increased destabilization attempts by hostile powers (including Germany), you getting lost somewhere and that somewhere turning out to be a sensitive area, would certainly cause those in charge of surveilling the area to get mightily suspicious? To be honest, it doesn't sound like the soundest of plans to me. Hence why I'd deem it to be rather strange. But as said, not that I really care.




> btw you don't seem right in the head. If i am a spy, you think i am gonna announce it in some 3rd rate forum before going into my mission?



What do I know, I'm not employed by any security or intelligence agency and never were, so I've no clue about this. That said, where did I suggest such a thing? "Strange" does not equal "I believe you're a spy". Still find it peculiar though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

SalarHaqq said:


> You also wrote what I quoted. And other not so warm things prior to that. Can't be bothered to go searching for it but we both know it's not like you don't have any issues with Iran. Not that I really care, I just couldn't help but notice. Maybe you're one of those globalists looking down on Iran for being too proud and too shielded from the neoliberal decadence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever cross your mind that in the midst of the so-called corona crisis when inflow of tourists is probably at a stand still, and moreover at a time when Iran is subject to increased destabilization attempts by hostile powers (including Germany), you getting lost somewhere and that somewhere turning out to be a sensitive area, would certainly cause those in charge of surveilling the area to get mightily suspicious? To be honest, it doesn't sound like the soundest of plans to me. Hence why I'd deem it to be rather strange. But as said, not that I really care.


You seem way too intense about conspiracies. I think you should chill. I just think Iran is an exotic undiscovered destination and the people are quite nice. I also grew up with Iranians in high school days and found them to be no different than any other Asian group and even dated an Iranian girl for 2 1/2 years so I am interested in visiting. I was planning before the coronavirus became serious. These days I can't go even if I want to so I would wait a year or so before things become calm. By unpopular places, I didn't mean I want to walk right inside a military base. I meant national parks, exotic landscapes etc.


----------



## Raghfarm007

After reading that..... dont come to Iran.

We dont want Nejasat in our lands.

Keep your pennies for your own tird world country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uguduwa

Raghfarm007 said:


> After reading that..... dont come to Iran.
> 
> We dont want Nejasat in our lands.
> 
> Keep your pennies for your own tird world country.


??


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Cthulhu said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf Welcome back.


Thanks bro, happy to see you back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Uguduwa said:


> it in some 3rd rate forum


You have a pathetic life to pass on a 3rd rate forum.. when are you leaving..


----------



## Philosopher

Roohesh Shad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Uguduwa

-blitzkrieg- said:


> You have a pathetic life to pass on a 3rd rate forum.. when are you leaving..


My life is even worse than this forum. That’s why i am wasting my time here


----------



## QWECXZ

Uguduwa said:


> We are into adventure and not too planned trips. How easy it is to find accomodation and travel from one city to another especially without speaking Persian? btw I thought Shiraz is too hot in summer.


Yes, Shiraz is hot in summer. It can get as hot as 40C degrees in Shiraz. Most historical places in Iran are located in Shiraz and Isfahan. Both of them can be hot in July and August. I suggest you to visit Iran in mid-September afterwards. 

If you want to go to colder places, visit Tabriz. The Iranian provinces near the Caspian Sea are hot and humid in summer but Tabriz and Tehran will be more or less tolerable. Although as I said before, I don't recommend Tehran for tourism. You could visit Kish Island. It will be very hot and humid, but it's more or less like Dubai. You will spend most of your time in places that have decent air conditioners and you won't mind the weather a lot.


----------



## Philosopher




----------



## PeeD

Omid Dana needs a larger and better team + little less arrogance.

I did good reports but this Titanic thing is one of the unnecessary ones...

I mean no one in his team told him that the poor people in Titanic basically sold all they had to start a new life in the U.S...
In his mind he thinks that the amount is too high for a holiday trip...

Someone should help him on this things, otherwise he will loose listeners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

@Mithridates
من که میگم نظر خوبیه. اگر واقعا سعی کنند پای آمریکا رو به منطقه و دریای خزر باز کنند با توجه به اینکه روس‌ها هم عصبانی میشن، بهترین راه حل پس گرفتن آذربایجانه. نیازی به حمله هم نیست مردم شیعه پایگاه ما هستند.
روس‌ها هم می توانند شرق اروپا رو پس بگیرن. هیچ چیزی غیرممکن نیست. البته باید 1 سال دیگه عذاب بکشیم تا دولت بی خاصیت روحانی و اصلاح طلبها گورشان رو گم کنند. 

@zartosht
نظر تو چیه داش؟


----------



## Mithridates

mohammad45 said:


> @Mithridates
> من که میگم نظر خوبیه. اگر واقعا سعی کنند پای آمریکا رو به منطقه و دریای خزر باز کنند با توجه به اینکه روس‌ها هم عصبانی میشن، بهترین راه حل پس گرفتن آذربایجانه. نیازی به حمله هم نیست مردم شیعه پایگاه ما هستند.
> روس‌ها هم می توانند شرق اروپا رو پس بگیرن. هیچ چیزی غیرممکن نیست. البته باید 1 سال دیگه عذاب بکشیم تا دولت بی خاصیت روحانی و اصلاح طلبها گورشان رو گم کنند.
> 
> @zartosht
> نظر تو چیه داش؟


نمیشه، اذری های خود ایران منیذارن. تو اذربایجان (جمهوری) مساله شیعه سنی وجود نداره فقط بحث نژاد و تورک بودنه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Mithridates said:


> نمیشه، اذری های خود ایران منیذارن. تو اذربایجان (جمهوری) مساله شیعه سنی وجود نداره فقط بحث نژاد و تورک بودنه.


نه حاجی چی میگی. ارتش و سپاه آذربایجان ایران آماده پس گرفتنشان هستند. 
قرارداد 100 ساله با بریتانیا هم که تمام شده. هم از نظر قانونی و هم نظامی ایران کاملا حق دارد.


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> نه حاجی چی میگی. ارتش و سپاه آذربایجان ایران آماده پس گرفتنشان هستند.
> قرارداد 100 ساله با بریتانیا هم که تمام شده. هم از نظر قانونی و هم نظامی ایران کاملا حق دارد.


اشتباه می کنی برادر. این داستان قرارداد 100 ساله کلاً به نظر میاد از نظر تاریخی اشتباه باشه و تحریف شده باشه

بهترین کار از دید من این هست که ارمنستان رو پشتیبانی کنیم تا حسابی یه گوشمالی اساسی به آذربایجان بده اما ترکیه هم این روزها خوب داره رشد می کنه
باید برای ترکیه هم یک پلن خیلی تمیز داشته باشیم که حسابی بزنیمشون تو دیوار

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

mohammad45 said:


> قرارداد 100 ساله با بریتانیا هم که تمام شده.


روسیه دیگه؟؟


mohammad45 said:


> ارتش و سپاه آذربایجان ایران آماده پس گرفتنشان هستند


بحث اصلا نظامی نیست، حتی اگر ترکیه هم دخالت بکنه آذربایجان نمیتونه جلو ایران رو بگیره. بحث سر اینه که مردم خود آذربایجان خودمون مخالفت میکنن.
بعدم من یه خبر شنیدم که میگن زمان ریاست جمهوری رفسنجانی تمایل برای بازگشت جمهوری آذربایجان بوده ولی دولت وقت این تقاضا رو رد کرده. اگر درست باشه دیگه نمیشه گفت قانونا حقی داریم. در ضمن تا آمریکا وجود داره قانون حتی اگر طرف ما باشه اجرا نخواهد شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> اشتباه می کنی برادر. این داستان قرارداد 100 ساله کلاً به نظر میاد از نظر تاریخی اشتباه باشه و تحریف شده باشه
> 
> بهترین کار از دید من این هست که ارمنستان رو پشتیبانی کنیم تا حسابی یه گوشمالی اساسی به آذربایجان بده اما ترکیه هم این روزها خوب داره رشد می کنه
> باید برای ترکیه هم یک پلن خیلی تمیز داشته باشیم که حسابی بزنیمشون تو دیوار


ترکیه به خودی خود با این همه دشمن که اطرافش ساخته ضعیف خواهد شد. ارمنستان، یونان، روسیه، ایران، فرانسه، مصر، لیبی و..... من از همین ناراحت بودم که ظریف احمق پا میشه میره ترکیه چرت و پرت میگه. یارو از موضع ترکیه در لیبی حمایت کرد. یکی نیست بگه تو رو سنه نه؟
آمریکا بدون شک در حال زواله. وقتی این قطب اصلی پایین بیاد نوبت ایران و روسیه است. باید اکثر سرزمین های از دست رفته رو پس گرفت ولی نه با کمک به ارمنستان بلکه ایجاد ارتباط با اقشار آذربایجان که همین الان در حال پیگیری است.



Mithridates said:


> روسیه دیگه؟؟
> 
> بحث اصلا نظامی نیست، حتی اگر ترکیه هم دخالت بکنه آذربایجان نمیتونه جلو ایران رو بگیره. بحث سر اینه که مردم خود آذربایجان خودمون مخالفت میکنن.
> بعدم من یه خبر شنیدم که میگن زمان ریاست جمهوری رفسنجانی تمایل برای بازگشت جمهوری آذربایجان بوده ولی دولت وقت این تقاضا رو رد کرده. اگر درست باشه دیگه نمیشه گفت قانونا حقی داریم. در ضمن تا آمریکا وجود داره قانون حتی اگر طرف ما باشه اجرا نخواهد شد.


منظورم اکثر قراردادها بود. شرمنده اشتب شد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> ترکیه به خودی خود با این همه دشمن که اطرافش ساخته ضعیف خواهد شد. ارمنستان، یونان، روسیه، ایران، فرانسه، مصر، لیبی و..... من از همین ناراحت بودم که ظریف احمق پا میشه میره ترکیه چرت و پرت میگه. یارو از موضع ترکیه در لیبی حمایت کرد. یکی نیست بگه تو رو سنه نه؟
> آمریکا بدون شک در حال زواله. وقتی این قطب اصلی پایین بیاد نوبت ایران و روسیه است. باید اکثر سرزمین های از دست رفته رو پس گرفت ولی نه با کمک به ارمنستان بلکه ایجاد ارتباط با اقشار آذربایجان که همین الان در حال پیگیری است.


نمی دونم اما از دید من خیلی به این چیزها دل نبند برادر
واقعیت این هست که ترکیه الان در شرایط بهتری از ما قرار گرفته که بخشی زیادیش به خاطر خیانت برجام بود. این قرارداد جدیدی هم که با چین داریم می بندیم اگر اجرا بشه خوب هست اما به احتمال زیاد این هم اجرا شدنش خیلی به سود ما تموم نمی شه. دولت روحانی 8 سال بدترین قراردادها رو بست

از برجام بگیر، بعد برو قرارداد خرید هواپیما، بعد واگذاری توسعه معادن گاز پارس جنوبی به فرانسه، بعد هم این قرارداد جدید با چین

اوضاع خوب نیست اصلاً



Mithridates said:


> روسیه دیگه؟؟
> 
> بحث اصلا نظامی نیست، حتی اگر ترکیه هم دخالت بکنه آذربایجان نمیتونه جلو ایران رو بگیره. بحث سر اینه که مردم خود آذربایجان خودمون مخالفت میکنن.
> بعدم من یه خبر شنیدم که میگن زمان ریاست جمهوری رفسنجانی تمایل برای بازگشت جمهوری آذربایجان بوده ولی دولت وقت این تقاضا رو رد کرده. اگر درست باشه دیگه نمیشه گفت قانونا حقی داریم. در ضمن تا آمریکا وجود داره قانون حتی اگر طرف ما باشه اجرا نخواهد شد.


دهه 70 بخش خودمختار آذربایجان به نام نخجوان درخواست پیوستن به ایران رو داشت که رد شد، نه کل آذربایجان

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> نمی دونم اما از دید من خیلی به این چیزها دل نبند برادر
> واقعیت این هست که ترکیه الان در شرایط بهتری از ما قرار گرفته که بخشی زیادیش به خاطر خیانت برجام بود. این قرارداد جدیدی هم که با چین داریم می بندیم اگر اجرا بشه خوب هست اما به احتمال زیاد این هم اجرا شدنش خیلی به سود ما تموم نمی شه. دولت روحانی 8 سال بدترین قراردادها رو بست
> 
> از برجام بگیر، بعد برو قرارداد خرید هواپیما، بعد واگذاری توسعه معادن گاز به فرانسه، بعد هم این قرارداد جدید با چین
> 
> اوضاع خوب نیست اصلاً
> 
> 
> دهه 70 نخجوان آذربایجان درخواست پیوستن به ایران رو داشت که رد نشد، نه کل آذربایجان


فرق سپاه با بقیه نیروها و کشورها همین‌جاست. سپاه چشمداشتی به پول پله دولتی ها نداره. با کمترین بودجه می توانند ماموریت رو تمام کنند. نمی تونم اطلاعات بدم اما همین الان که ما حرف می‌زنیم کارها داره انجام میشه. متاسفانه حمایت لفظی از ارمنستان هم زیاد به نفع ما نیست. 
اندکی صبر، سحر نزدیک است

شب خوش بردارا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> فرق سپاه با بقیه نیروها و کشورها همین‌جاست. سپاه چشمداشتی به پول پله دولتی ها نداره. با کمترین بودجه می توانند ماموریت رو تمام کنند. نمی تونم اطلاعات بدم اما همین الان که ما حرف می‌زنیم کارها داره انجام میشه. متاسفانه حمایت لفظی از ارمنستان هم زیاد به نفع ما نیست.
> اندکی صبر، سحر نزدیک است
> 
> شب خوش بردارا



مشکل جای دیگه ای هست برادر من
همین سپاه هم کم از شرایط کنونی کشور سود نمی بره. هر قدر شرایط کنونی بیشتر به همین روال بمونه مونوپولی سپاه تقویت می شه
من هم با برادر آذریمون که تو جمهوری آذربایجان نژاد تورک بودن اولویت هست موافقم

شب خوش برادر


----------



## Mithridates

cabatli_53 said:


> I know very well the actual reason of your pain


what is that??


----------



## Philosopher

PeeD said:


> Omid Dana needs a larger and better team + little less arrogance.
> 
> I did good reports but this Titanic thing is one of the unnecessary ones...
> 
> I mean no one in his team told him that the poor people in Titanic basically sold all they had to start a new life in the U.S...
> In his mind he thinks that the amount is too high for a holiday trip...
> 
> Someone should help him on this things, otherwise he will loose listeners.



I found his perspective interesting, but you are correct, compared to the rest of this discussions, this one was a relatively odd one out. I will give him more time, the quality of his program is increasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Mithridates said:


> نمیشه، اذری های خود ایران منیذارن. تو اذربایجان (جمهوری) مساله شیعه سنی وجود نداره فقط بحث نژاد و تورک بودنه.



ایران بایست که تاریخ واقعی رو جا بندازه برای جمهوری اذربادمجون. کسی نیست بهشون نشون بده که اذریها از اقوام اریایی هستن که هزاران سال تو ایرانن. تو سرشون کردن که اینها موغولن! من نمیدونم چرا کس از خودش نمیپوره اگر موغوله پس چرا چشم بادومی نیستن! تورکیه هم همینجور تاریخ جعلی دوروست میکنه


----------



## Mithridates

Raghfarm007 said:


> ایران بایست که تاریخ واقعی رو جا بندازه برای جمهوری اذربادمجون. کسی نیست بهشون نشون بده که اذریها از اقوام اریایی هستن که هزاران سال تو ایرانن. تو سرشون کردن که اینها موغولن! من نمیدونم چرا کس از خودش نمیپوره اگر موغوله پس چرا چشم بادومی نیستن! تورکیه هم همینجور تاریخ جعلی دوروست میکنه


چون تاریخ و ژنتیک مهم نیست، فکر میکنی خودشون اینارو نمیدونن؟؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

این بیشرفا خودشون دودستی قره باغ تحویل ارمنی ها دادند. 
باکو توسط صهیونیست ها فتح شده. جای ترک ها فحش به صهیونیست های ترک نما بدید.


----------



## Raghfarm007

مردم عادی اونجا نمدونن.۲۰۰ سال روسها زدن تو سرشون، هالا هم زیر دست خانواده علیوف سرکوب میشن. تاریخ تورکیه رو نیگاه کن. زمان عثمانیها به تورکها فوحش میدادن. اونوقت کمال پاشا اود گفت ما تورکیم! کسی نبود بگه ما اگر تورکیم پس چرا چند وقت پیش به تورکها بدوبیرا میگفتیم. ادمهای بی هویت برای خودشون تاریخ سازی میکنن.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Mithridates said:


> چون تاریخ و ژنتیک مهم نیست، فکر میکنی خودشون اینارو نمیدونن؟؟


بهتر از ما می دونن، خودشون رو به نفهمی می زنند تا افتخارات مغول ها رو مصادره کنند و فرهنگ ما رو تو کشورهاشون سرکوب کنند
هیچ جای تاریخ تا پیش از لشگرکشی مغول از آسیایی مرکزی به غرب آسیا به قفقاز و آناتولی ترک نمی گفتند

بعد حالا این افراد شدن مدعی تاریخ ترک که در اصل ریشه اش مال آسیای مرکزی هست و ربطی به این ها نداره. مثل این می مونه ایران بخواد اسلام رو به نام خودش مصادره کنه. اینها همون قدری قربانی تهاجم ترکهای آسیای مرکزی بودن که ما بودیم. با این تفاوت که ما فرهنگ و پیشینه تاریخی داشتیم و خودمون رو تونستیم نگه داریم اما این ها مجبور شدن تغییر کنند و خودشون رو به اونها بچسبونند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

بزرگترین اشتباه جمهوری اسلامی خاک بر سر قبول کردن استقلال این دو تا استان سابق ایران بود همون موقع که اون ایلچی‌بیگ حرومزاده اون زرهای مفت رو زد باید اینا لشکر کشی میکردن به اونجا شلوار ایلچی‌بیگ و همه دار و دسته شو رو سرشون می کشیدن اون دو تا استان رو دوباره ضمیمه خاک ایران می کردن حالا به خاطر اشتباه این خاک بر سرا ما تا ابد باید انگولک های دار و دسته پانترک ها تو یه استان سابق ایران به خودمون رو تحمل کنیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Mithridates said:


> چون تاریخ و ژنتیک مهم نیست، فکر میکنی خودشون اینارو نمیدونن؟؟



اگر تاریخ و ژنتیک براشون مهم نیست، پس چرا میخان خودشونو به تارخ و ژنتیک مغولها وسل کنن؟
چرا جعل تاریخ میکنن؟



Cthulhu said:


> بزرگترین اشتباه جمهوری اسلامی خاک بر سر قبول کردن استقلال این دو تا استان سابق ایران بود همون موقع که اون ایلچی‌بیگ حرومزاده اون زرهای مفت رو زد باید اینا لشکر کشی میکردن به اونجا شلوار ایلچی‌بیگ و همه دار و دسته شو رو سرشون می کشیدن اون دو تا استان رو دوباره ضمیمه خاک ایران می کردن حالا به خاطر اشتباه این خاک بر سرا ما تا ابد باید انگولک های دار و دسته پانترک ها تو یه استان سابق ایران به خودمون رو تحمل کنیم.



قدرت اون زمان ایرانو که بعد جنگ بود با العان موقایسه نمیشه کرد. و فقت غفقاز و از ما ندوزدیدن. نسفه افغاناستان هم باید برگرده.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Raghfarm007 said:


> اگر تاریخ و ژنتیک براشون مهم نیست، پس چرا میخان خودشونو به تارخ و ژنتیک مغولها وسل کنن؟
> چرا جعل تاریخ میکنن؟


 عثمانی تا قبل شکستش از متفقین کشور چند قومیتی بود. خیانت اقلیت های مذهبی مسیحی به حکومت عثمانی و متحد شدنشون با روسیه باعث شد تا مردم عثمانی خودشون رو تنها در مقابل یک دنیا ببینن. مردم اون زمان اناتولی هم اکثرا تورک زبان بودن. بعد اون زمان بود که شعارهای ملی گرایانه تو ترکیه امروزی ایجاد شد و تو تمام کشور های تورک نشین و دارای اقلیت گسترش پیدا کرد. ترکیه ای که هیچ چیز بعد جنگ جهانی دوم نداشت با تکیه به این شعارها دوباره سرپا شده (مثل روسیه که بعد قتل عام مردمش توسط ارتش المان از یک کشور با صنعت کشاورزی به یک قدرت اقتصادی و نظامی تبدیل شد یا خود ایران که بعد جنگ قدرت نظامیش یک جهش بزرگ رو تجربه کرد). پس حتی اگر کسی بلوند و چشم های آبی هم باشه هیچ وقت نمیگه که من تورک نیستم و یونانی نژادم چون مایه فخر به خودش و اطرافیان و تاریخش این شعارها هستن. اگر این ها رو ازشون بگیری چیز با ارزشی براشون نمیمونه. تاریخ و دی ان ای در این مورد مهم نیست مهم فرهنگ و زبان اون افراد هستش. هر چند که بعضی ها میگن حدود 30 درصد مردم ترکیه واقعا تورک هستند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Raghfarm007 said:


> قدرت اون زمان ایرانو که بعد جنگ بود با العان موقایسه نمیشه کرد. و فقت غفقاز و از ما ندوزدیدن. نسفه افغاناستان هم باید برگرده.


با شعار دادن 24 ساعته و حلوا حلوا کردن 365 روزه دهن شیرین نمیشه، این خاک بر سرایی که عرضه نداشتن جلوی ایجاد مشکل رو بگیرن عرضه جمع کردنش رو هم نخواهند داشت.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> با شعار دادن 24 ساعته و حلوا حلوا کردن 365 روزه دهن شیرین نمیشه، این خاک بر سرایی که عرضه نداشتن جلوی ایجاد مشکل رو بگیرن عرضه جمع کردنش رو هم نخواهند داشت.


آفرین. دقیقاً
اینها خود ایران رو به زور دارن نگه می دارن، پیوستن کشورهای دیگه به ایران پیش کش​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohammad45 said:


> @Mithridates
> من که میگم نظر خوبیه. اگر واقعا سعی کنند پای آمریکا رو به منطقه و دریای خزر باز کنند با توجه به اینکه روس‌ها هم عصبانی میشن، بهترین راه حل پس گرفتن آذربایجانه. نیازی به حمله هم نیست مردم شیعه پایگاه ما هستند.
> روس‌ها هم می توانند شرق اروپا رو پس بگیرن. هیچ چیزی غیرممکن نیست. البته باید 1 سال دیگه عذاب بکشیم تا دولت بی خاصیت روحانی و اصلاح طلبها گورشان رو گم کنند.
> 
> @zartosht
> نظر تو چیه داش؟


Didn't Iraqi Shia people fought against Iran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

خود تورکیه میدنه که با دوروغ و تاریخ سازی نمیتونه دوام بیاره. از کوردها خیلی میترسن، چون هیچ وقت نتونستن این دوروغو به کوردها تحمیل کنن که اونها تورکن. 

قوی ترین داروی زده دوروغ حرف راسته با سند



Hack-Hook said:


> Didn't Iraqi Shia people fought against Iran ?



some did... other shia Iraqis fought for Iran. 
It depends if you see the glass as half full or half empty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> Didn't Iraqi Shia people fought against Iran ?


Any suggestions other than nagging?

دوستان پانترکیسم در ایران وجود خارجی ندارد. اگر گروهی مثل پژاک ادعای استقلال می‌کرد مسلح بود و به مرزهای ایران حمله میکرد حرفی نبود اما ادعای پانترکیسم در حد حرف بیشتر نیست. این ادعا با رسانه های ترکیه و بی بی سی تقویت شده. پانترکیسم اصلا پایگاهی در ایران ندارد.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

اقایون اوضاع اگه عالی نیست بد هم نیست

در حیطه کاری من خیلی وسایل داره داخلی سازی میشه با کیفیت مناسب‌

در حوضه نظامی هم از ترکیه کم نیستیم‌

در هر لحظه وظیفه خودمونو برای مردم انجام بدیم و حرص نخوریم کافیه

ببینین سر اتش سوزی های اخیر چقدر حرص خوردیم سر بازی مدیا و اخر کم اوردن تو مدیا و ترد رو بستن
...


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohammad45 said:


> Any suggestions other than nagging?
> 
> .


well , for starter seethings from the eye og others once in a while


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اقایون اوضاع اگه عالی نیست بد هم نیست
> 
> در حیطه کاری من خیلی وسایل داره داخلی سازی میشه با کیفیت مناسب‌
> 
> در حوضه نظامی هم از ترکیه کم نیستیم‌
> 
> در هر لحظه وظیفه خودمونو برای مردم انجام بدیم و حرص نخوریم کافیه
> 
> ببینین سر اتش سوزی های اخیر چقدر حرص خوردیم سر بازی مدیا و اخر کم اوردن تو مدیا و ترد رو بستن
> ...


اوضاع بسیار بدتر از اونی هست که فکر می کنی دوست من

اینها رو فقط به فارسی می شه گفت و به انگلیسی نمی شه گفت، ولی خودمون رو که نمی تونیم گول بزنیم

قراردادی که با چین داره بسته می شه هرگز به سود ما اجرا نخواهد شد همونطوری که چین پیش از این تو بحث متروی تهران، آزادراه تهران-شمال و پارس جنوبی تا می تونست دوشید و بدقولی کرد

چین 4 بار می تونست جلوی تحریم های شورای امنیت علیه ایران رو بگیره، اون هم زمانی که باهاش رابطه اقتصادی بسیار گسترده تری داشتیم، هر چهار بار نکرد. همین الان دانشجوهای ایرانی کلی مشکل بانکی و مالی در چین دارن. شنیدی می گن آزموده را آزمودن خطاست؟

شرایط فعلی هم که قبلاً گفتم که کاملاً به ضرر ما هست و یک حرکت بسیار اساسی برای تغییر شرایط فعلی لازم هست. اقتصاد ما داره هزینه سنگینی می ده در حالیکه اروپا و آمریکا و همسایه های ما به روال قبل همه چیز داره براشون پیش می ره. دلار امروز 24،000 تومان رو هم رد کرد. یک ماه پیش داشتیم با هم دیگه صحبت می کردیم حرف از 18،000 بود. یعنی 25% افت ارزش پول ملی در یک ماه. فکر می کنی مردم تا ابد تورم بالای 50% رو تحمل می کنند؟ وقتی افزایش حقوق حتی دیگه نصف تورم هم نیست، یعنی سفره مردم سال به سال نصف می شه. با این شرایط خیلی دوام بیاریم دو سه سال دیگه هست. بعد مشکلات امنیتی خیلی شدیدی کشور رو فرا می گیره

در مورد حمله به پارچین و نطنز هم اصلاً مسئله کوچکی نیست. احتمال حمله سایبری که خیلی کم هست چون ساختمون در حال ساخت بوده و چیزی برای هک شدن نداشته (البته اگر حرف مقامات ایرانی رو باور کنیم). حالا یا واقعاً یا اون مکان بمبارون شده (با پنهانکاری مثل بی-2) که به نظرم بعید هست یا اینکه در داخل انقدر نفوذی داریم که چنین عملیات تخریبی انجام شده و سیستم های امنیتی ما هم نتونستن به موقع کشفش کنند و جلوش رو بگیرن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اوضاع بسیار بدتر از اونی هست که فکر می کنی دوست من
> 
> اینها رو فقط به فارسی می شه گفت و به انگلیسی نمی شه گفت، ولی خودمون رو که نمی تونیم گول بزنیم
> 
> قراردادی که با چین داره بسته می شه هرگز به سود ما اجرا نخواهد شد همونطوری که چین پیش از این تو بحث متروی تهران، آزادراه تهران-شمال و پارس جنوبی تا می تونست دوشید و بدقولی کرد
> 
> چین 4 بار می تونست جلوی تحریم های شورای امنیت علیه ایران رو بگیره، اون هم زمانی که باهاش رابطه اقتصادی بسیار گسترده تری داشتیم، هر چهار بار نکرد. همین الان دانشجوهای ایرانی کلی مشکل بانکی و مالی در چین دارن. شنیدی می گن آزموده را آزمودن خطاست؟
> 
> شرایط فعلی هم که قبلاً گفتم که کاملاً به ضرر ما هست و یک حرکت بسیار اساسی برای تغییر شرایط فعلی لازم هست. اقتصاد ما داره هزینه سنگینی می ده در حالیکه اروپا و آمریکا و همسایه های ما به روال قبل همه چیز داره براشون پیش می ره. دلار امروز 24،000 تومان رو هم رد کرد. یک ماه پیش داشتیم با هم دیگه صحبت می کردیم حرف از 18،000 بود. یعنی 25% افت ارزش پول ملی در یک ماه. فکر می کنی مردم تا ابد تورم بالای 50% رو تحمل می کنند؟ وقتی افزایش حقوق حتی دیگه نصف تورم هم نیست، یعنی سفره مردم سال به سال نصف می شه. با این شرایط خیلی دوام بیاریم دو سه سال دیگه هست. بعد مشکلات امنیتی خیلی شدیدی کشور رو فرا می گیره
> 
> در مورد حمله به پارچین هم اصلاً مسئله کوچکی نیست. احتمال حمله سایبری که خیلی کم هست چون ساختمون در حال ساخت بوده و چیزی برای هک شدن نداشته (البته اگر حرف مقامات ایرانی رو باور کنیم). حالا یا واقعاً یا اون مکان بمبارون شده (با پنهانکاری مثل بی-2) که به نظرم بعید هست یا اینکه در داخل انقدر نفوذی داریم که چنین عملیات تخریبی انجام شده و سیستم های امنیتی ما هم نتونستن به موقع کشفش کنند و جلوش رو بگیرن​



یه مثال بزنم
با یه راننده اسنپ حرف زدم راحت ماهی هفت میلیون سود داشت منهای استهلاکش
اسنپ که به روی همه بازه
یه ماشین قسطی میخواد و جنم

مردم همه مینالند واقعا
مردم همه مینالند ولی اغلب خوب میخورن و خرج میکنن
بورس و طلا و دلار هم دست دارند
نمیگم فقر نیست فقیر هم هست مثل همه جا

بهای دلار قدرت رفاه و اقتصاد رو نشون نمیده
اصل همین یه حرفه
چین خودش یوان رو ضعیف می کنه

دستگاههایی تو این مملکت ساخته میشه هند و برزیل خوابش رو هم نمیبینن چه برسه به ترکیه

مساله نطنز به نظر من اختفای مواد منفجره در دستگاهی بوده که از خارج خریدن و تلافی شده و میشه

در مورد چین
خوب هر کس به دنبال منافعشه
باید اول قرارداد رو دید
به نفعه چینه ایران یه الگوی ضعیف نباشه
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

ایرانیها تو نق زدن اولن....همیشه هم خیال میکنن که همه جا خوب و فقط ما مشکل داریم....هیچ وقت هم خارخ زندگی نکردن

اونهایی که العان نق دولارو میزنن همون احمقهایی بودن که تو خیان امدن و رقصیدنو به روحانی رای دادن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> یه مثال بزنم
> با یه راننده اسنپ حرف زدم راحت ماهی هفت میلیون سود داشت منهای استهلاکش
> اسنپ که به روی همه بازه
> یه ماشین قسطی میخواد و جنم
> 
> مردم همه مینالند واقعا
> مردم همه مینالند ولی اغلب خوب میخورن و خرج میکنن
> بورس و طلا و دلار هم دست دارند
> نمیگم فقر نیست فقیر هم هست مثل همه جا
> 
> بهای دلار قدرت رفاه و اقتصاد رو نشون نمیده
> اصل همین یه حرفه
> چین خودش یوان رو ضعیف می کنه
> 
> دستگاههایی تو این مملکت ساخته میشه هند و برزیل خوابش رو هم نمیبینن چه برسه به ترکیه
> 
> مساله نطنز به نظر من اختفای مواد منفجره در دستگاهی بوده که از خارج خریدن و تلافی شده و میشه
> 
> در مورد چین
> خوب هر کس به دنبال منافعشه
> باید اول قرارداد رو دید
> به نفعه چینه ایران یه الگوی ضعیف نباشه
> ....



من که بعید می دونم راننده اسنپ معمولی که باهاشون صحبت کردم بیشتر از ماهی 5 میلیون سود خالص داشته باشن، اما بذار 7 میلیون رو قبول کنیم
با ماهی 7 میلیون در تهران چی کار می شه کرد؟

اگر تو خونه غذا درست کنی، حداقل ماهی یک میلیون هزینه صبحونه و ناهار و شامت می شه در تهران برای یک نفر. اگر از بیرون بخری، حداقل ماهی یک و نیم (اگر زرنگ باشی و از تخفیف های فود پارتی و اینها استفاده کنی) خرج غذا خوردنت می شه دوباره برای یک نفر

اگر بخوای از ونک به بالا زندگی کنی، که برای یک تقریباً 70 متری نوساز همون حدود 7 میلیون کلش اجاره خونه ات می شه. تازه باید حداقل 50 میلیون هم رهن بدی. اگر بخوای پایین شهر زندگی کنی، حداقل حداقل با خرج آب و برق و گاز 3 میلیون در ماه خرج سکونت شما می شه باید حداقل 10 میلیون هم رهن بدی

می مونه 2 و نیم میلیون. حالا حساب کن می خوای یه خونه که داری رو پر کنی. اگر از دیوار هم بری خرید کنی، راحت نزدیک 50 میلیون خرج خرید لوازم خونه می شه. اگر بخوای نو بخری که برو بالای 100 میلیون. یعنی حداقل باید دو سال بدویی تا بتونی خونه ات رو پر کنی

در نتیجه اگر یک کسی بخواد حتی یک زندگی فردی تنها هم تشکیل بده، باید حداقل 2 سال پس انداز کنه تا بتونه مستقل بشه. با توجه به تورم 50% و افزایش درآمد نصف اون، تمام این پس انداز دو سال دیگه پس انداز امروزش با احتساب افزایش درآمدی که داره حداقل 60% چیزی که لازم داره در میاد! این یعنی همین دو سال برای یک زندگی ساده و تنها در پایین شهر رو هم الکی دویده

تازه بگذریم از این نکته روشن که با راننده تاکسی شدن کشوری صنعتی یا پیشرفته نمی شه

عزیز من، مردم فقط می خورن و زندگی می کنند. هیچ کار دیگه ای نمی تونند بکنند. یه گوشی آیفون 11 شده 12 ماه حقوق مصوب سال 99. یعنی اگر 12 ماه تمام حقوقت رو پس انداز کنی یک آیفون 11 می تونی بخری البته به شرط اینکه دلار باز بالاتر نره

یکم اینکه مردم چین رفاه بالایی ندارن و چین یک کشور توسعه یافته به حساب نمیاد. دوم، بهای دلار برای کشوری مثل ما که وارد کننده خیلی از چیزها هست دقیقاً سطح رفاه رو نشون می ده. همون پراید که قراربود تولیدش متوقف بشه تو سال 97 نزدیک 1700 دلار برای ایران ارزبری داشت. همین دلار که می گی مهم نیست باعث شده پراید بشه 100 میلیون تومن. سوم، همون چینی که می گی برای افزایش صادرات ارزش پولی ملی رو کم نگه داشته متوسط درآمد خانوارش ماهیانه 850 دلار هست. برای ما با دلار فعلی متوسط درآمد خانوار 200 دلار هم نمی شه. متوسط حقوق فردی که الان حدود 120 دلار شده. تازه ما صادرات آن چنانی هم نداریم دیگه

یعنی برای همون تو اسنپ کار کردن هم باید اولش 100 میلیون سرمایه بذاری وسط و اگر این پول رو قرض کنی یا وام بگیری، و همون 2.5 میلیون سود خالصت رو هم در نظر بگیری که من می گم اون قدر سود نمی ده اسنپ، باز هم حداقل 4 سال باید کار کنی تا وام یا قرضت رو برگردونی. بهره هم ازت نگیرن 40 ماه طول می کشه

یه نگاه به فقط بخش ساخت و ساز و عمرانی ترکیه بکن و با ایران مقایسه کن، اون وقت می فهمی کی خواب چی رو نمی تونه ببینه

اگر چیزهایی که در مورد نطنز می گن درست باشه، توان ساخت سانتریفیوژهای جدید ایران کاهش پیدا می کنه که اصلاً خوب نیست. همین الانش هم ظرفیت تولید سانتریفیوژ ما خیلی بالا نبود که بخواد کمتر هم بشه

خوب با این استدلال شما، اون همه مزخرفاتی که درمورد شاه می گفتن چی پس؟ آمریکایی ها هم می خوردن و پول ما رو می دزدیدن، اما باز لااقل پروژه هایی که می گرفتن رو به موقع انجام می دادن. همون اف-14 ای که آمریکا به ما فروخت 41 سال هست افتخار نیروهوایی ما هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

Look at the comments, how hindus worship israel and u iranians worship himduvata India, unless u r a islamphobic entity in Iran.


----------



## SubWater



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من که بعید می دونم راننده اسنپ معمولی که باهاشون صحبت کردم بیشتر از ماهی 5 میلیون سود خالص داشته باشن، اما بذار 7 میلیون رو قبول کنیم
> با ماهی 7 میلیون در تهران چی کار می شه کرد؟
> 
> اگر تو خونه غذا درست کنی، حداقل ماهی یک میلیون هزینه صبحونه و ناهار و شامت می شه در تهران برای یک نفر. اگر از بیرون بخری، حداقل ماهی یک و نیم (اگر زرنگ باشی و از تخفیف های فود پارتی و اینها استفاده کنی) خرج غذا خوردنت می شه دوباره برای یک نفر
> 
> اگر بخوای از ونک به بالا زندگی کنی، که برای یک تقریباً 70 متری نوساز همون حدود 7 میلیون کلش اجاره خونه ات می شه. تازه باید حداقل 50 میلیون هم رهن بدی. اگر بخوای پایین شهر زندگی کنی، حداقل حداقل با خرج آب و برق و گاز 3 میلیون در ماه خرج سکونت شما می شه باید حداقل 10 میلیون هم رهن بدی
> 
> می مونه 2 و نیم میلیون. حالا حساب کن می خوای یه خونه که داری رو پر کنی. اگر از دیوار هم بری خرید کنی، راحت نزدیک 50 میلیون خرج خرید لوازم خونه می شه. اگر بخوای نو بخری که برو بالای 100 میلیون. یعنی حداقل باید دو سال بدویی تا بتونی خونه ات رو پر کنی
> 
> در نتیجه اگر یک کسی بخواد حتی یک زندگی فردی تنها هم تشکیل بده، باید حداقل 2 سال پس انداز کنه تا بتونه مستقل بشه. با توجه به تورم 50% و افزایش درآمد نصف اون، تمام این پس انداز دو سال دیگه پس انداز امروزش با احتساب افزایش درآمدی که داره حداقل 60% چیزی که لازم داره در میاد! این یعنی همین دو سال برای یک زندگی ساده و تنها در پایین شهر رو هم الکی دویده
> 
> تازه بگذریم از این نکته روشن که با راننده تاکسی شدن کشوری صنعتی یا پیشرفته نمی شه
> 
> عزیز من، مردم فقط می خورن و زندگی می کنند. هیچ کار دیگه ای نمی تونند بکنند. یه گوشی آیفون 11 شده 12 ماه حقوق مصوب سال 99. یعنی اگر 12 ماه تمام حقوقت رو پس انداز کنی یک آیفون 11 می تونی بخری البته به شرط اینکه دلار باز بالاتر نره
> 
> یکم اینکه مردم چین رفاه بالایی ندارن و چین یک کشور توسعه یافته به حساب نمیاد. دوم، بهای دلار برای کشوری مثل ما که وارد کننده خیلی از چیزها هست دقیقاً سطح رفاه رو نشون می ده. همون پراید که قراربود تولیدش متوقف بشه تو سال 97 نزدیک 1700 دلار برای ایران ارزبری داشت. همین دلار که می گی مهم نیست باعث شده پراید بشه 100 میلیون تومن. سوم، همون چینی که می گی برای افزایش صادرات ارزش پولی ملی رو کم نگه داشته متوسط درآمد خانوارش ماهیانه 850 دلار هست. برای ما با دلار فعلی متوسط درآمد خانوار 200 دلار هم نمی شه. متوسط حقوق فردی که الان حدود 120 دلار شده. تازه ما صادرات آن چنانی هم نداریم دیگه
> 
> یعنی برای همون تو اسنپ کار کردن هم باید اولش 100 میلیون سرمایه بذاری وسط و اگر این پول رو قرض کنی یا وام بگیری، و همون 2.5 میلیون سود خالصت رو هم در نظر بگیری که من می گم اون قدر سود نمی ده اسنپ، باز هم حداقل 4 سال باید کار کنی تا وام یا قرضت رو برگردونی. بهره هم ازت نگیرن 40 ماه طول می کشه
> 
> یه نگاه به فقط بخش ساخت و ساز و عمرانی ترکیه بکن و با ایران مقایسه کن، اون وقت می فهمی کی خواب چی رو نمی تونه ببینه
> 
> اگر چیزهایی که در مورد نطنز می گن درست باشه، توان ساخت سانتریفیوژهای جدید ایران کاهش پیدا می کنه که اصلاً خوب نیست. همین الانش هم ظرفیت تولید سانتریفیوژ ما خیلی بالا نبود که بخواد کمتر هم بشه
> 
> خوب با این استدلال شما، اون همه مزخرفاتی که درمورد شاه می گفتن چی پس؟ آمریکایی ها هم می خوردن و پول ما رو می دزدیدن، اما باز لااقل پروژه هایی که می گرفتن رو به موقع انجام می دادن. همون اف-14 ای که آمریکا به ما فروخت 41 سال هست افتخار نیروهوایی ما هست​



نکته مهم اینکه ترکیه و برزیل و هند هم دوره ریاضت اقتصادی داشتن و ما فقط نفت فروختیم

ترکیه از زمان صفویه از ما اقتصاد متنوع تر و کیفیت زندگی بهتری داشته و ما فقط به خاطر نفت در محدپد محدودی در دوره ریاضت اونها کیفیت زندگی بهتری داشتیم

اوضاع با ادامه نگاه به داخل بهتر میشه
ما حدودا چهار سال دیگه ریاضت لازم داریم

وضعیت خونه مثل دبی و ترکیه نیست و نخواهد شد حالا حالا ها
اما مسکن حباب کاذب اقتصاده

وضعیت معدن در ایران در حد ترکیه است
ما سنگ اهن و محصولات فلزی رو از هند وارد میکردیم

در نساجی ما اصلا هیچی نبودیم بیست سال پیش
کارها همه چینی بود و ترک
الان کارها ایرانیه
کیفیت و قیمت در حد ویتنام و هندوراس ه یعنی اینده روشن نساجی

شما ساخت ایران و کالاهای ایران رو چهار سال دیگه ببین

با پنج تا هفت میلیون میشه بدون خونه با یه گوشی و ماشین قسطی تو شرق تهران زندگی با ابروی دو نفره داشت و حالا خواستین با هم حساب جزیاتشو میکنیم

من در کل ایران همون راننده اسنپ رو دیدم که خدا رو شاکر بود و حتی کسی که به دلار صادر میکرد و میلیار براش هیچی نبود هم از دلار مینالید
میگفتم تو چه مرگته مینالی برای تو که خوبه
پنج تا ده تومن میدی ماهی به کارمندات که فوق شریفن به دلار صادر میکنی

گوشی اغلب ایرانی ها از گوشی من بهتر بود

اصولا ایرانی ها چنان در کف اخرین مدل ایفون و سامسونگ بودن که مطمینا دختر ترامپ نیست
*
ایفون یازده مشکل شماست الان
عجب
دختر پسر ترامپ دنبال ایفون یازده ان مگه*

مشکلات اینه که اقایون مرفه شدن و تن پرور
از مردم جدا شدن و در سطح فقرا زندگی نمی کنن
مشکل خاتمی و روحانی هم نیس
خود روحانیت حکومت علی رو برقرار نکرد و توجیه دینی معاویه اورد تا مرفه باشه
....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283820887217668096

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> نکته مهم اینکه ترکیه و برزیل و هند هم دوره ریاضت اقتصادی داشتن و ما فقط نفت فروختیم
> 
> ترکیه از زمان صفویه از ما اقتصاد متنوع تر و کیفیت زندگی بهتری داشته و ما فقط به خاطر نفت در محدپد محدودی در دوره ریاضت اونها کیفیت زندگی بهتری داشتیم
> 
> اوضاع با ادامه نگاه به داخل بهتر میشه
> ما حدودا چهار سال دیگه ریاضت لازم داریم
> 
> وضعیت خونه مثل دبی و ترکیه نیست و نخواهد شد حالا حالا ها
> اما مسکن حباب کاذب اقتصاده
> 
> وضعیت معدن در ایران در حد ترکیه است
> ما سنگ اهن و محصولات فلزی رو از هند وارد میکردیم
> 
> در نساجی ما اصلا هیچی نبودیم بیست سال پیش
> کارها همه چینی بود و ترک
> الان کارها ایرانیه
> کیفیت و قیمت در حد ویتنام و هندوراس ه یعنی اینده روشن نساجی
> 
> شما ساخت ایران و کالاهای ایران رو چهار سال دیگه ببین
> 
> با پنج تا هفت میلیون میشه بدون خونه با یه گوشی و ماشین قسطی تو شرق تهران زندگی با ابروی دو نفره داشت و حالا خواستین با هم حساب جزیاتشو میکنیم
> 
> 
> من در کل ایران همون راننده اسنپ رو دیدم که خدا رو شاکر بود و حتی کسی که به دلار صادر میکرد و میلیار براش هیچی نبود هم از دلار مینالید
> میگفتم تو چه مرگته مینالی برای تو که خوبه
> پنج تا ده تومن میدی ماهی به کارمندات که فوق شریفن به دلار صادر میکنی
> 
> گوشی اغلب ایرانی ها از گوشی من بهتر بود
> 
> اصولا ایرانی ها چنان در کف اخرین مدل ایفون و سامسونگ بودن که مطمینا دختر ترامپ نیست
> 
> همه مینالن تو ایران
> 
> مشکلات اینه که اقایون مرفه شدن و تن پرور
> از مردم جدا شدن و در سطح فقرا زندگی نمی کنن
> مشکل خاتمی و روحانی هم نیس
> خود روحانیت حکومت علی رو برقرار نکرد و توجیه دینی معاویه اورد تا مرفه باشه
> ....



عجب! چرا راه دور بریم؟ ترکیه همین 10 سال پیش بدون اجازه ایران تو سوریه آب نمی خورد. می خواست تو سوریه کاری کنه اول از همه داوود اوغلو رو می فرستاد تهران با تهران مشورت می کرد. حالا دیدی جدیداً کارشون به جایی رسیده که سربازهای ما رو هدف قرار دادن بعد وزیرخارجه ما می ره اونجا ازشون پشتیبانی هم می کنه؟

ترکیه در 50 سال گذشته به استثنای این 10 سال گذشته وضعیت اقتصادیش بهتر از ایران نبوده. هیچ وقت. بفرمایید آمار رو بررسی کنید

رشد اقتصادی ایران در دوران روحانی نزدیک به صفر بوده. اگر دقیق تر بگیم حدود 0.1% بوده. اگر امسال هم منفی باشه یعنی متوسط رشد اقتصادی ما در 8 سال گذشته منفی بوده. حالا مقایسه کن با کشورهای اطراف که اکثرشون متوسط رشد اقتصادی بالای 2.5% داشتن

اتفاقاً همین ماه پیش برای خرید پارچه رومبلی رفتم بازار مبل تو یافت آباد که بدیم پارچه رومبل هامون رو عوض کنند. اجناس ایرانی رو دیدم. از متری 50 تومن داشت تا بهترینش 120 تومن بود. خیلی ارزون بود، اما مفت نمی ارزید. به قدری بافت پارچه زشت و ضخیم بود و کثیف دوخته شده بود که اصلاً نگاهش نمی تونستی بکنی و عملاً اگر می کشیدی رو مبلت دیگه روت نمی شد به کسی نشون بدی. آخر سر رفتم پارچه متری 450 تومنی ترک خریدم، اما این پارچه رو می دیدی انگار پارچه اروپایی رو دیدی به قدری این پارچه زیبا دوخته شده بود و ظرافت داشت

ترکیه واقعاً تو بافت پارچه و نساجی سالیان سال از ما جلوتر هست. لااقل 10 سال از ما جلوتر هستند الان

شما حساب کن چطوری با 7 میلیون تومن می شه اون هم *دو نفری* تو شرق تهران زندگی آبرومند داشت اونهم با ماشین قسطی. من همین الان تو دیوار سرچ کردم آپارتمان اجاره تهرانپارس. اگر تبدیل کنی رهن اکثرشون که بالای 70 متر هستند بالای 200 میلیون در میاد. یعنی باید لااقل 100 میلیون پیش بدی، ماهی هم 3 میلیون بدی. تازه برای خونه ای که بیست سال پیش ساخته شده

من آیفون رو به عنوان مثال برای کاهش ارزش پول ملی گفتم وگرنه حتی گوشی چینی شده 3 میلیون و نیم. یعنی حتی گوشی های چینی شیائومی و هواوی کم کم دارن بیشتر از متوسط حقوق ماهیانه مردم می شن

کلیت داستان این هست که اگر ثبات ارزی برنگرده و تورم به زیر 20% نرسه، وضعیت کشور بسیار بسیار خطرناک می شه. حتی تورم 20% ای هم خیلی بالا هست و در جهان کشورهای کمی چنین تورمی دارن اما باز ملت به همون 20% تورم هم قانع هستند. الان تورم طبق آمار رسمی حدود 53% هست اگر اشتباه نکنم​


----------



## skyshadow

*Breaking:US officials are worried about the possibility of Iranian retaliation.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283826758937202694

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> عجب! چرا راه دور بریم؟ ترکیه همین 10 سال پیش بدون اجازه ایران تو سوریه آب نمی خورد. می خواست تو سوریه کاری کنه اول از همه داوود اوغلو رو می فرستاد تهران با تهران مشورت می کرد. حالا دیدی جدیداً کارشون به جایی رسیده که سربازهای ما رو هدف قرار دادن بعد وزیرخارجه ما می ره اونجا ازشون پشتیبانی هم می کنه؟
> 
> ترکیه در 50 سال گذشته به استثنای این 10 سال گذشته وضعیت اقتصادیش بهتر از ایران نبوده. هیچ وقت. بفرمایید آمار رو بررسی کنید
> 
> رشد اقتصادی ایران در دوران روحانی نزدیک به صفر بوده. اگر دقیق تر بگیم حدود 0.1% بوده. اگر امسال هم منفی باشه یعنی متوسط رشد اقتصادی ما در 8 سال گذشته منفی بوده. حالا مقایسه کن با کشورهای اطراف که اکثرشون متوسط رشد اقتصادی بالای 2.5% داشتن
> 
> اتفاقاً همین ماه پیش برای خرید پارچه رومبلی رفتم بازار مبل تو یافت آباد که بدیم پارچه رومبل هامون رو عوض کنند. اجناس ایرانی رو دیدم. از متری 50 تومن داشت تا بهترینش 120 تومن بود. خیلی ارزون بود، اما مفت نمی ارزید. به قدری بافت پارچه زشت و ضخیم بود و کثیف دوخته شده بود که اصلاً نگاهش نمی تونستی بکنی و عملاً اگر می کشیدی رو مبلت دیگه روت نمی شد به کسی نشون بدی. آخر سر رفتم پارچه متری 450 تومنی ترک خریدم، اما این پارچه رو می دیدی انگار پارچه اروپایی رو دیدی به قدری این پارچه زیبا دوخته شده بود و ظرافت داشت
> 
> ترکیه واقعاً تو بافت پارچه و نساجی سالیان سال از ما جلوتر هست. لااقل 10 سال از ما جلوتر هستند الان
> 
> شما حساب کن چطوری با 7 میلیون تومن می شه اون هم *دو نفری* تو شرق تهران زندگی آبرومند داشت اونهم با ماشین قسطی. من همین الان تو دیوار سرچ کردم آپارتمان اجاره تهرانپارس. اگر تبدیل کنی رهن اکثرشون که بالای 70 متر هستند بالای 200 میلیون در میاد. یعنی باید لااقل 100 میلیون پیش بدی، ماهی هم 3 میلیون بدی. تازه برای خونه ای که بیست سال پیش ساخته شده
> 
> من آیفون رو به عنوان مثال برای کاهش ارزش پول ملی گفتم وگرنه حتی گوشی چینی شده 3 میلیون و نیم. یعنی حتی گوشی های چینی شیائومی و هواوی کم کم دارن بیشتر از متوسط حقوق ماهیانه مردم می شن
> 
> کلیت داستان این هست که اگر ثبات ارزی برنگرده و تورم به زیر 20% نرسه، وضعیت کشور بسیار بسیار خطرناک می شه. حتی تورم 20% ای هم خیلی بالا هست و در جهان کشورهای کمی چنین تورمی دارن اما باز ملت به همون 20% تورم هم قانع هستند. الان تورم طبق آمار رسمی حدود 53% هست اگر اشتباه نکنم​



ترکیه هیچ ایرانی رو نکشته در سوریه. نه نفر از حزب الله رو کشت و در تلافی حزب الله سراقب رو گرفت و سی ترک رو کشت

پارچه رو مبلی ایران اتفاقا تا حدودی دستم هست مظنه‌
بازار دست چینه کاملا و ترکیه حذف شده‌
ترکیه زمانی پارچه مبلی میزد برامون
الان جنس چینی هم کیفیتش از ترک بهتره هم قیمتش
جنس ایرانی ارزونتره ولی کیفیتش بدتره
ایرانی جایگاهش از ترک بهتره
کی یه شما پارچه ترک پیشنهاد کرد و ایا با معادل چینی مقایسه کردین

خیلی ها راضین از پارچه مبل ایرانی به خاطر قیمت بهترش‌
مثلا جنس پارچه مسکو چینی هفتاد و پنج تومنه و ایرانی زیر پنجاهه ولی ایرانیه نازکتره و کش بدی خوب تنشن رو جذب نمی کنه

اقتصاد بدون نفت ما همیشه از ترکیه پایینتر بوده

اقتصاد تنها عدد تورم و قیمت دلار نیست
درون زایی و صادرات هم مهمه

چهار سال ریاضت بخشی از درمان اقتصاد ماست
اما اقایون ما و بخش روحانیت تن پرور ما بیمار خواهند ماند
....


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ترکیه هیچ ایرانی رو نکشته در سوریه. نه نفر از حزب الله رو کشت و در تلافی حزب الله سراقب رو گرفت و سی ترک رو کشت
> 
> پارچه رو مبلی ایران اتفاقا تا حدودی دستم هست مظنه‌
> بازار دست چینه کاملا و ترکیه حذف شده‌
> ترکیه زمانی پارچه مبلی میزد برامون
> الان جنس چینی هم کیفیتش از ترک بهتره هم قیمتش
> جنس ایرانی ارزونتره ولی کیفیتش بدتره
> ایرانی جایگاهش از ترک بهتره
> خیلی ها راضین از پارچه مبل ایرانی به خاطر قیمت بهترش‌
> مثلا جنس پارچه مسکو چینی هفتاد و پنج تومنه و ایرانی زیر پنجاهه ولی ایرانیه نازکتره و کش بدی خوب تنشن رو جذب نمی کنه
> 
> اقتصاد تنها عدد تورم و قیمت دلار نیست
> درون زایی و صادرات هم مهمه
> 
> چهار سال ریاضت بخشی از درمان اقتصاد ماست
> اما اقایون ما و بخش روحانیت تن پرور ما بیمار خواهند ماند
> ....


من مگه گفتم کشت؟ من گفتم هدف قرار داد. حتی خود نیروهای ایرانی تو سوریه در زمانی که ترکیه و سوریه داشتن به هم دیگه حمله می کردن بیانیه دادن که ترکیه داره ما رو هدف قرار می ده

اشتباه می کنی. شاید بازار دست چین باشه از نظر قیمت، اما از نظر کیفیت کاملاً دست ترک ها هست
کیفیت جنس چینی از نظر دوام حتی از کیفیت جنس ایرانی هم پایین تر هست گاهی. هیچ جنسی به کیفیت پارچه ترک در بازار مبل نیست. این رو کلی تحقیق کردم تو بازار که دارم بهت می گم

کسی هم نگفت اقتصاد فقط تورم و قیمت دلار هست. وقتی ضریب جینی افزایشی هست، وقتی رشد تولید ناخالص ملی در هشت سال گذشته نزدیک صفر هست، وقتی صادرات کشور شدیداً به خاطر تحریم نفت کاهش یافته، وقتی تراکنش های بانکی با دنیا با تقریباً همه شرکای تجاری ما به مشکلات شدید خورده، همه اینها یعنی اقتصاد داره از هم می پاشه

چهار سال ریاضت به شرطی که برنامه و هدف دراز مدتی وجود داشته باشه که نداره

اگر شرایط همین طوری باقی بمونه، نگران رشد جمعیت ایران هستم. تا چند سال دیگه اگر شرایط ازدواج مردم آماده نشه پنجره جمعیتی ایران بسته می شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من مگه گفتم کشت؟ من گفتم هدف قرار داد. حتی خود نیروهای ایرانی تو سوریه در زمانی که ترکیه و سوریه داشتن به هم دیگه حمله می کردن بیانیه دادن که ترکیه داره ما رو هدف قرار می ده
> 
> اشتباه می کنی. شاید بازار دست چین باشه از نظر قیمت، اما از نظر کیفیت کاملاً دست ترک ها هست
> کیفیت جنس چینی از نظر دوام حتی از کیفیت جنس ایرانی هم پایین تر هست گاهی. هیچ جنسی به کیفیت پارچه ترک در بازار مبل نیست. این رو کلی تحقیق کردم تو بازار که دارم بهت می گم
> 
> کسی هم نگفت اقتصاد فقط تورم و قیمت دلار هست. وقتی ضریب جینی افزایشی هست، وقتی رشد تولید ناخالص ملی در هشت سال گذشته نزدیک صفر هست، وقتی صادرات کشور شدیداً به خاطر تحریم نفت کاهش یافته، وقتی تراکنش های بانکی با دنیا با تقریباً همه شرکای تجاری ما به مشکلات شدید خورده، همه اینها یعنی اقتصاد داره از هم می پاشه
> 
> چهار سال ریاضت به شرطی که برنامه و هدف دراز مدتی وجود داشته باشه که نداره
> 
> اگر شرایط همین طوری باقی بمونه، نگران رشد جمعیت ایران هستم. تا چند سال دیگه اگر شرایط ازدواج مردم آماده نشه پنجره جمعیتی ایران بسته می شه​



در زمینه پارچه مبلی خواستین میتونم بیشتر بحث کنم که چرا نباید پولتون رو روی پارچه مبلی ترک بگذارین
کیفیت چینی دیگه مثل ده سال پیش نیست و بهتره

در مورد کرایه خونه در شرق تهران
کجای تهران پارس
افسریه چطور

در مورد تورم و تبادلات مالی اوضاع مشکل داره
اما درون زایی اقتصاد خوب پیش میره اونم با کیفیت خوب‌
...


----------



## Blue In Green

Khgob digeh bachehah chi fekr mikoonin?


----------



## SubWater

skyshadow said:


> *Breaking:US officials are worried about the possibility of Iranian retaliation.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283826758937202694


1:20 am Friday night

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> در زمینه پارچه مبلی خواستین میتونم بیشتر بحث کنم که چرا نباید پولتون رو روی پارچه مبلی ترک بگذارین
> کیفیت چینی دیگه مثل ده سال پیش نیست و بهتره
> 
> در مورد کرایه خونه در شرق تهران
> کجای تهران پارس
> افسریه چطور
> 
> در مورد تورم و تبادلات مالی اوضاع مشکل داره
> اما درون زایی اقتصاد خوب پیش میره اونم با کیفیت خوب‌
> ...


Biya Pinglish benevisim ke BlueInGreen2 ham betoone bekhoone.

Man ke dar morede parche mobl kharidam ro kardam va alanam moblamoon ro dadam rooye koobi konand. Amma kolli behet begam ke parchehaye Tork kheili khoob hastan dar bazare Iran.

Dar morede keraye khooneh ham man too Divar negah kardam. Khodetam mitooni check koni. Migan khooneh geroontar ham mishe.

Bebin senne ezdevaj dar Iran be balaye 30 sal reside. Nerkhe zaadavari (زادآوری) be kamtar az 1.7 reside

Baraye keshvari ke bish az 75% e oon shahr neshin hastan, eghtesad mitoone joloye roshde jamiat ro begire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> Biya Pinglish benevisim ke BlueInGreen2 ham betoone bekhoone.
> 
> Man ke dar morede parche mobl kharidam ro kardam va alanam moblamoon ro dadam rooye koobi konand. Amma kolli behet begam ke parchehaye Tork kheili khoob hastan dar bazare Iran.
> 
> Dar morede keraye khooneh ham man too Divar negah kardam. Khodetam mitooni check koni. Migan khooneh geroontar ham mishe.
> 
> Bebin senne ezdevaj dar Iran be balaye 30 sal reside. Nerkhe zaadavari (زادآوری) be kamtar az 1.7 reside
> 
> Baraye keshvari ke bish az 75% e oon shahr neshin hastan, eghtesad mitoone joloye roshde jamiat ro begire



Dastehtoon Dard nakooneh lol, I'll try my best to follow along xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

skyshadow said:


> *Breaking:US officials are worried about the possibility of Iranian retaliation.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283826758937202694


Retaliation? What retaliation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Biya Pinglish benevisim ke BlueInGreen2 ham betoone bekhoone.
> 
> Man ke dar morede parche mobl kharidam ro kardam va alanam moblamoon ro dadam rooye koobi konand. Amma kolli behet begam ke parchehaye Tork kheili khoob hastan dar bazare Iran.
> 
> Dar morede keraye khooneh ham man too Divar negah kardam. Khodetam mitooni check koni. Migan khooneh geroontar ham mishe.
> 
> Bebin senne ezdevaj dar Iran be balaye 30 sal reside. Nerkhe zaadavari (زادآوری) be kamtar az 1.7 reside
> 
> Baraye keshvari ke bish az 75% e oon shahr neshin hastan, eghtesad mitoone joloye roshde jamiat ro begire



Rastesh hanuz foghara daaran bache myaaran. Chera rofaghaaye pul daare man ye bache daaran ya hichi ya mojarradan? Unam poole? ya refaah?
Mellat mikhaan raahat baashan.
Bache sakhte.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

ایران مشکل زیاد داه، ولی تورکیه بدتره. من خیلی تورکیه رفتم.اخرین بار کمتر از یک سال پیش اونجا بودم.
تورکیه زیربناش عقبتره از ماست و هیچ تکنالوژی از خودش نداره.
بعدش اونها هم افت شدید واحد پول داشتن.

بد تر از اون ۴۵۰ میلیاد دولار بدهی خاجی دارن.

چون ما مشکل داریم معنیش نمیشه که دیگران دارن تو بهشت زندگی میکنن!

خوبی تورکها اینه که خیلی از ایرانیها کمتر نق میزنن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Rastesh hanuz foghara daaran bache myaaran. Chera rofaghaaye pul daare man ye bache daaran ya hichi ya mojarradan? Unam poole? ya refaah?
> Mellat mikhaan raahat baashan.
> Bache sakhte.
> ...


Bekhatere inke foghara axareshoon kharej az shahr hastand va sabke zendegishoon fargh mikone. Too deh mishe keshavarzi kard, gavo morgh dasht, va ...

Baraye hamin bood ke nerkhe shahr neshini too Iran ro goftam ke begam keshvare ma nerkhe shahr neshiniye balayi dare. Nemishe entezar dasht ke 75% az jamiat bache nayaran va faghat 25% az jamiat bache biyaran.

Ba'd tarbiate in bacheha ham mohem hast. Agar faghat foghara bache biyaran nasle ayandeye Iran nasle ghavi va khoobi nemishe. Tarbiate nasle ayandeye ye keshvar ro nemishe be foghara sepord. 

Ba'd ham vaghti bishtare afrade khoob az keshvar mohajerat konand, khazaneye genetic e Iran zaeef mishe.



Raghfarm007 said:


> ایران مشکل زیاد داه، ولی تورکیه بدتره. من خیلی تورکیه رفتم.اخرین بار کمتر از یک سال پیش اونجا بودم.
> تورکیه زیربناش عقبتره از ماست و هیچ تکنالوژی از خودش نداره.
> بعدش اونها هم افت شدید واحد پول داشتن.
> 
> بد تر از اون ۴۵۰ میلیاد دولار بدهی خاجی دارن.
> 
> چون ما مشکل داریم معنیش نمیشه که دیگران دارن تو بهشت زندگی میکنن!
> 
> خوبی تورکها اینه که خیلی از ایرانیها کمتر نق میزنن.


Man nemigam Turkiye behtar az Iran hast. Amma ma alan darim darja mizanim vali oonha daran pishraft mikonand.

Be HDI har 2 keshvar negah kon. Ta hamin chand sal pish az ma 2 - 3 rotbe payintar boodan. Alan 5 - 6 rotbe bala tar hastand.


----------



## Raghfarm007

I dont know what HDI takes into account, but I have seen to much bullshit statistics to believe these things.

We have way better universities, and our sicence out put is way higher.

The best thing that happened to us is the sanctions and not being able to sell oil, now we have no choice but to manufacture things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Raghfarm007 said:


> I dont know what HDI takes into account, but I have seen to much bullshit statistics to believe these things.
> 
> We have way better universities, and our sicence out put is way higher.
> 
> The best thing that happened to us is the sanctions and not being able to sell oil, now we have no choice but to manufacture things.


HDI measures several factors that the United Nations defines as being developed.
It has many factors like infant mortality, years of schooling, life expectancy, GNI per capita (PPP), etc. In short, it measures the development of a country in three basic areas: health, education and wealth.

Our science output is higher, but their H-index is higher than ours.

I would've agreed with you if I thought we had a good, well-considered plan for dealing with the ongoing situation. But things that I see everyday in our newspapers make me think that there is no such plan.


----------



## Raghfarm007

داداش ما تاپاله خیلی داریم تو سیاست.... 
اخبار اقتصادی اجتمایی هم دونبال نکنی برات بهتره

ولی یک چیزی رو بدون.....اوضای غرب خیلی بده٫ مخصوصا امریکا.... اونها اینده سختی روبروشونه....همین برای اینده ایران امید اوره.

داداش ما تاپاله خیلی داریم تو سیاست.... 
اخبار اقتصادی اجتمایی هم دونبال نکنی برات بهتره

ولی یک چیزی رو بدون.....اوضای غرب خیلی بده٫ مخصوصا امریکا.... اونها اینده سختی روبروشونه....همین برای اینده ایران امید اوره.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Raghfarm007 said:


> داداش ما تاپاله خیلی داریم تو سیاست....
> اخبار اقتصادی اجتمایی هم دونبال نکنی برات بهتره
> 
> ولی یک چیزی رو بدون.....اوضای غرب خیلی بده٫ مخصوصا امریکا.... اونها اینده سختی روبروشونه....همین برای اینده ایران امید اوره.
> 
> داداش ما تاپاله خیلی داریم تو سیاست....
> اخبار اقتصادی اجتمایی هم دونبال نکنی برات بهتره
> 
> ولی یک چیزی رو بدون.....اوضای غرب خیلی بده٫ مخصوصا امریکا.... اونها اینده سختی روبروشونه....همین برای اینده ایران امید اوره.


کلاً اوضاع دنیا خراب هست اما این خیلی ربطی به اینکه شرایط تو منطقه داره به ضرر ما می شه ربطی نداره

همین امروز اردشیر مطهری (نماینده گرمسار در مجلس) گفته که دشمن داره با پهپادهای ناشناسش به ما حمله می کنه و مسولیت اش رو برعهده نمی گیره که ما انتقام نگیریم. حالا راست و دروغش بماند، اما اتفاقی که تو نطنز افتاد رو خیلی داریم دست کم می گیریم

من روز نخست که تصویر تخریب رو دیدم، گفتم چیزی نیست احتمالاً یه آتش سوزی ساده بوده الکی شلوغش کردن چون عکس از زاویه ای گرفته شده بود که کنج تخریب نشده ساختمون رو نشون می داد

بعداً که عکس های ماهواره ای اومد دیدم نصف ساختمون کامل با خاک یکسان شده. یعنی انگار ساختمون بمبارون شده بود

اگر جایی به حساسی نطنز رو نمی تونیم ازش دفاع کنیم، دیگه وای به حال ما​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Bekhatere inke foghara axareshoon kharej az shahr hastand va sabke zendegishoon fargh mikone. Too deh mishe keshavarzi kard, gavo morgh dasht, va ...
> 
> Baraye hamin bood ke nerkhe shahr neshini too Iran ro goftam ke begam keshvare ma nerkhe shahr neshiniye balayi dare. Nemishe entezar dasht ke 75% az jamiat bache nayaran va faghat 25% az jamiat bache biyaran.
> 
> Ba'd tarbiate in bacheha ham mohem hast. Agar faghat foghara bache biyaran nasle ayandeye Iran nasle ghavi va khoobi nemishe. Tarbiate nasle ayandeye ye keshvar ro nemishe be foghara sepord.
> 
> Ba'd ham vaghti bishtare afrade khoob az keshvar mohajerat konand, khazaneye genetic e Iran zaeef mishe.
> 
> 
> Man nemigam Turkiye behtar az Iran hast. Amma ma alan darim darja mizanim vali oonha daran pishraft mikonand.
> 
> Be HDI har 2 keshvar negah kon. Ta hamin chand sal pish az ma 2 - 3 rotbe payintar boodan. Alan 5 - 6 rotbe bala tar hastand.



Cheraa servatmamdaane shahrhaa bache daar nemishan?

javab:
Refah
Bache sakhte. 
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Cheraa servatmamdaane shahrhaa bache daar nemishan?
> 
> javab:
> Refah
> Bache sakhte.
> ...


Chon too deh bache avordan yani ye karegare moft o majanie bishtar baraye keshavarzi o damparvari.

Yaroo to deh bache miyare, hamin ke bachash be ye senni resid ke mitoonest kar kone, az taraf kar mikeshe. Masalan az 10 salegi be ba'd.
Too shahr bayad ta taghriban 25 salegi kharje darso zendegi bachat ro bedi. Ba'desham ke kar gir nemiyad bazam bayad kharjesho bedi balke 30 salegi roo paye khodesh vayse.


----------



## Raghfarm007

QWECXZ said:


> کلاً اوضاع دنیا خراب هست اما این خیلی ربطی به اینکه شرایط تو منطقه داره به ضرر ما می شه ربطی نداره
> 
> همین امروز اردشیر مطهری (نماینده گرمسار در مجلس) گفته که دشمن داره با پهپادهای ناشناسش به ما حمله می کنه و مسولیت اش رو برعهده نمی گیره که ما انتقام نگیریم. حالا راست و دروغش بماند، اما اتفاقی که تو نطنز افتاد رو خیلی داریم دست کم می گیریم
> 
> من روز نخست که تصویر تخریب رو دیدم، گفتم چیزی نیست احتمالاً یه آتش سوزی ساده بوده الکی شلوغش کردن چون عکس از زاویه ای گرفته شده بود که کنج تخریب نشده ساختمون رو نشون می داد
> 
> بعداً که عکس های ماهواره ای اومد دیدم نصف ساختمون کامل با خاک یکسان شده. یعنی انگار ساختمون بمبارون شده بود
> 
> اگر جایی به حساسی نطنز رو نمی تونیم ازش دفاع کنیم، دیگه وای به حال ما​



این قد سخت نگیر داداش....خدا بزرگه.....ما از این خیلی بد تر داشتیم....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

SubWater said:


> 1:20 am Friday night


soon brother, soon. every night 1:20 am

*Two cyber attacks recently occurred on Israeli water facilities, one in the Upper Galilee and the other in Mateh Yehuda. *
*
https://www.ynet.co.il/article/rJrCqmAkw*



QWECXZ said:


> Retaliation? What retaliation?


retaliation for Natanz


----------



## QWECXZ

skyshadow said:


> soon brother, soon. every night 1:20 am
> 
> *Two cyber attacks recently occurred on Israeli water facilities, one in the Upper Galilee and the other in Mateh Yehuda.
> 
> https://www.ynet.co.il/article/rJrCqmAkw*
> 
> 
> retaliation for Natanz


How can Iran retaliate for Natanz by deploying air defenses? Air defense is for defensive purposes, not offensive purposes.


----------



## skyshadow

QWECXZ said:


> How can Iran retaliate for Natanz by deploying air defenses? Air defense is for defensive purposes, not offensive purposes.


after an offense u have to go defense immediately so your defense should be ready well before things start to go down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

skyshadow said:


> after an offense u have to go defense immediately so your defense should be ready well before things start to go down.


You're right. So, let's keep our fingers crossed. But I think there won't be any offense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> بزرگترین اشتباه جمهوری اسلامی خاک بر سر قبول کردن استقلال این دو تا استان سابق ایران بود همون موقع که اون ایلچی‌بیگ حرومزاده اون زرهای مفت رو زد باید اینا لشکر کشی میکردن به اونجا شلوار ایلچی‌بیگ و همه دار و دسته شو رو سرشون می کشیدن اون دو تا استان رو دوباره ضمیمه خاک ایران می کردن حالا به خاطر اشتباه این خاک بر سرا ما تا ابد باید انگولک های دار و دسته پانترک ها تو یه استان سابق ایران به خودمون رو تحمل کنیم.





Cthulhu said:


> با شعار دادن 24 ساعته و حلوا حلوا کردن 365 روزه دهن شیرین نمیشه، این خاک بر سرایی که عرضه نداشتن جلوی ایجاد مشکل رو بگیرن عرضه جمع کردنش رو هم نخواهند داشت.



Now this is genuine BBC/VOA level ranting.

By the same standard the Pahlavi regime, by recognizing the USSR, "renounced":
- the southern Caucasus
- Turkmenistan
- parts of Uzbekistan

Recognizing Afghanistan the Pahlavis thus "gave away" Herat and south-western Afghanistan.
Being the first to recognize Pakistan, the shah "renounced" the better part of Baluchistan.
By recognizing Iraq, he "did away" with areas lost to the Ottomans under the Safavids.
Abandoning Iranian claims on Bahrein on top of it.

And the quoted member reserves his wrath for the sole Islamic Republic...!

This is beside the fact that withholding recognition of a neighboring state and laying claim to its entire territory for annexation following a hiatus of over 70 years is an unusual step in international politics. It comes at a cost, not the least of which is potential border flashpoints of instability and near absence of mutually beneficial relations.

Let's have a look around, is Turkey doing this? Or Russia? 

While there have been certain points of contention with Azerbaijan Republic, this has hardly been the case with Armenia. Jeopardizing these relations (including Iranian exports to Armenia etc) for nothing (since an invasion of either Armenia or Azerbaijan would have come at too high a political cost for Iran), would have been silly.

Now mutual recognition in these scenarios does not preclude from making the right move when the context is right and an actual, realistic opportunity for reunification arises (as Russia vis a vis Crimea) but in the meantime Iran is conducting the correct policy.

Australia or the US can withhold recognition of the Turkish republic of northern Cyprus because it's of no consequence to them. They did not recognize the Serbian republic in Bosnia because that was the product of a war they were themselves involved and taking sides in. Cases like north/south Korea or China/Taiwan are a different pair of shoes because partition in these cases results from civil wars, not from independence consecutive to invasion and annexation by a neighboring power.




Hack-Hook said:


> Didn't Iraqi Shia people fought against Iran ?



Saddam's regime would take it out on their relatives if they refused to. This wasn't revolutionary Iran, where the number of volunteers was so immense that even deserters didn't need to be prosecuted.

That said, there is no general rule according to which anyone who is Shia would necessarily side with Iran, nor any rule stipulating that a Sunni Muslim or a westerner or ... is bound to oppose Iran. Depends on various factors. Other things equal however, Iran obviously starts out with a natural advantage when it comes to gaining favor with Shia Muslim populations.


----------



## skyshadow

خبر فوری/ جزئیات حمله وسیع سایبری به زیرساخت‌های برق اسرائیل گروه ناشناس انتقامجویان سایبری جزئیات یک حمله بزرگ سایبری به زیرساخت‌های برق رژیم صهیونیستی را همزمان با ساعت شهادت سرداران بزرگ مقاومت اسلامی شهید حاج قاسم سلیمانی و شهید ابومهدی المهندس، منتشر کرد


Breaking News / Details of a massive cyber attack on Israel's electricity infrastructure

The anonymous group of cyber avengers published the details of a major cyber attack on the electricity infrastructure of the Zionist regime at the same time as the martyrdom of the great commanders of the Islamic Resistance, Martyr Haj Qassem Soleimani and Martyr Abu Mahdi Al-Mohandes.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283875221527760896


----------



## Cthulhu

SubWater said:


> 1:20 am Friday night


There's no such thing as time, What you perceive as 1:20 am Friday night is nothing but an illusion.


----------



## QWECXZ

skyshadow said:


> خبر فوری/ جزئیات حمله وسیع سایبری به زیرساخت‌های برق اسرائیل گروه ناشناس انتقامجویان سایبری جزئیات یک حمله بزرگ سایبری به زیرساخت‌های برق رژیم صهیونیستی را همزمان با ساعت شهادت سرداران بزرگ مقاومت اسلامی شهید حاج قاسم سلیمانی و شهید ابومهدی المهندس، منتشر کرد
> 
> 
> Breaking News / Details of a massive cyber attack on Israel's electricity infrastructure
> 
> The anonymous group of cyber avengers published the details of a major cyber attack on the electricity infrastructure of the Zionist regime at the same time as the martyrdom of the great commanders of the Islamic Resistance, Martyr Haj Qassem Soleimani and Martyr Abu Mahdi Al-Mohandes.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283875221527760896


هر چی سرچ می کنم غیر از مشرق هیچ جای دیگه ای خبر رو نزده

رسانه های اسرائیلی و خارجی هنوز تائید نکردن خبر رو. اگر واقعی باشه مجبور هستند تائید کنند چون گویا خیلی گسترده هست

اگه راست باشه بدجوری ریدن به هیکل اسرائیل​


skyshadow said:


> خبر فوری/ جزئیات حمله وسیع سایبری به زیرساخت‌های برق اسرائیل گروه ناشناس انتقامجویان سایبری جزئیات یک حمله بزرگ سایبری به زیرساخت‌های برق رژیم صهیونیستی را همزمان با ساعت شهادت سرداران بزرگ مقاومت اسلامی شهید حاج قاسم سلیمانی و شهید ابومهدی المهندس، منتشر کرد
> 
> 
> Breaking News / Details of a massive cyber attack on Israel's electricity infrastructure
> 
> The anonymous group of cyber avengers published the details of a major cyber attack on the electricity infrastructure of the Zionist regime at the same time as the martyrdom of the great commanders of the Islamic Resistance, Martyr Haj Qassem Soleimani and Martyr Abu Mahdi Al-Mohandes.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283875221527760896


یه کم زود تاپیک رو تو بخش خاورمیانه ایجاد کردی. هنوز هیچ جایی این خبر رو نزده و معلوم نیست درست باشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

QWECXZ said:


> هر چی سرچ می کنم غیر از مشرق هیچ جای دیگه ای خبر رو نزده
> 
> رسانه های اسرائیلی و خارجی هنوز تائید نکردن خبر رو. اگر واقعی باشه مجبور هستند تائید کنند چون گویا خیلی گسترده هست
> 
> اگه راست باشه بدجوری ریدن به هیکل اسرائیل​
> 
> یه کم زود تاپیک رو تو بخش خاورمیانه ایجاد کردی. هنوز هیچ جایی این خبر رو نزده و معلوم نیست درست باشه​


من جمعه پیش خواستم بزنم ولی گفتم شاید دروغ باشه یک هفته صبر کردم ولی امروز مطمن شدم البته خودشون الان اعلام کردن ما نگفتیم زمان حمله کی بوده


----------



## QWECXZ

skyshadow said:


> من جمعه پیش خواستم بزنم ولی گفتم شاید دروغ باشه یک هفته صبر کردم ولی امروز مطمن شدم البته خودشون الان اعلام کردن ما نگفتیم زمان حمله کی بوده


بهر حال قابل اثبات نیست. بهتر هست خیلی روش مانور ندیم چون بدتر خودمون رو ضایع می کنیم


----------



## skyshadow

QWECXZ said:


> بهر حال قابل اثبات نیست. بهتر هست خیلی روش مانور ندیم چون بدتر خودمون رو ضایع می کنیم


اگر جمعه بعد هم عملیات اجرا کردن چی؟ تا کی نادیده بگیریم چون اسراییل چیزی گزارش نداده؟


----------



## QWECXZ

skyshadow said:


> اگر جمعه بعد هم عملیات اجرا کردن چی؟ تا کی نادیده بگیریم چون اسراییل چیزی گزارش نداده؟


آخه اگر واقعاً عملیاتی که می گن به این گستردگی باشه بهرحال باید یک اثباتی براش وجود داشته باشه. نه؟ حداقل اگر همین امشب می گفتن برق فلان جا رو الان قطع کردیم، باز یک اثباتی بود براش

اینطوری که نمی شه یه گروه ناشناس بیاد ادعای عملیات به این بزرگی رو بکنه بعد هیچ مدرکی هم کلاً نباشه جز یه فیلم گنگ و مبهم که خودشون ادیت کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

QWECXZ said:


> آخه اگر واقعاً عملیاتی که می گن به این گستردگی باشه بهرحال باید یک اثباتی براش وجود داشته باشه. نه؟ حداقل اگر همین امشب می گفتن برق فلان جا رو الان قطع کردیم، باز یک اثباتی بود براش
> 
> اینطوری که نمی شه یه گروه ناشناس بیاد ادعای عملیات به این بزرگی رو بکنه بعد هیچ مدرکی هم کلاً نباشه جز یه فیلم گنگ و مبهم که خودشون ادیت کردن


https://www.timesofisrael.com/cyber...els-water-system-shutting-agricultural-pumps/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

arashkamangir said:


> https://www.timesofisrael.com/cyber...els-water-system-shutting-agricultural-pumps/


Alan VPN nadaram bazesh konam. Baraye kei hast? Matnesh chi mige?


----------



## arashkamangir

*Cyber attacks again hit Israel’s water system, shutting agricultural pumps*
*Incident follows more serious April attack attributed to Iran that officials said could have poisoned hundreds with chlorine*
By TOI STAFF17 Jul 2020, 1:18 am 0



Illustrative: A worker at the Eshkol Water Filtration Plant in Northern Israel, operated by Israel's National Water Company Mekorot (photo credit: Moshe Shai/Flash90)

0shares


Two cyber attacks were carried out against Israeli water infrastructure in recent weeks, the Ynet news site reported late Thursday.

The Water Authority confirmed the report, but said no damage was done to Israel’s water system.


One attack targeted agricultural water pumps in the upper Galilee, while the other struck infrastructure in the center of the country.

Get The Times of Israel's Daily Edition by email and never miss our top stories FREE SIGN UP

“These were specific, small drainage installations in the agriculture sector that were immediately and independently repaired by the locals, causing no harm to serve or any real-world effects,” the Water Authority said in a statement.

Officials did not say who carried out the attacks on the pump stations, but the attacks come amid a reportedly escalating tit-for-tat between Israel and Iran following an alleged April attack by Tehran on Israel’s drinking water.






The purple pipes bringing desalinated water to the agricultural enclaves located on the land designated as nature reserves. (Amir Ben-David/ Zman Yisrael)
According to reports in Israeli and Western media outlets, Iran tried to hack into Israel’s water system in April and poison the water by increasing chlorine levels in water flowing to residential areas.

Speaking to the British newspaper Financial Times, an unnamed Western intelligence official said in early June that hundreds of people would have been at risk of getting sick and that the attack had come close to succeeding.

The head of Israel’s National Cyber Directorate hinted that the attack might have aimed to mix chlorine or other chemicals into the water supply.


Additionally there was a chance that the attack would have triggered a fail-safe, shutting down the pumps and leaving thousands without water during a severe heatwave.

“It was more sophisticated than they [Israel] initially thought,” the Western official said. “It was close to successful, and it’s not fully clear why it didn’t succeed.”





Yoav Barkay Arbel, a water engineer at Mekorot, stands next to water pipes on June 6, 2019. The pipes in the process of being laid will pump desalinated water from the Eshkol plant in northern Israel to the Sea of Galilee in about four or five years. (Melanie Lidman/Times of Israel)
An unnamed Israeli official told the Financial Times at the time that the attack created “an unpredictable risk scenario” by starting a tit-for-tat wave of attacks on civilian infrastructure, something both countries had so far avoided.

The Western official and four Israeli officials, who were all briefed on the attack and all remained anonymous, told the newspaper that the Iranians hacked into the software that runs the pumps after routing through American and European servers to hide the source.

An Iranian regime insider dismissed the allegations to the newspaper, saying: “Iran cannot politically afford to try to poison Israeli civilians. And even if Iran did so, where is the Israelis’ appropriate response?”

The report also discussed Israel’s alleged reprisal on May 9 against the Shahid Rajaee port, with two of the Israeli officials saying the attack on the port came at the request of then-defense minister Naftali Bennett, who was coming to the end of his brief tenure with the forming of a new government.

“It was small, very small — like a knock on the door,” said one official. “Think of it [as] a gentle reminder. ‘We know where you live.’”





The Shahid Rajaee port facility in the Iranian coastal city of Bandar Abbas (Iran Ports and Maritime Organization)
Neither Israel nor Iran have officially acknowledged targeting each other’s civilian infrastructure, nor have they publicly described the severity of the cyberattacks. The Iranian regime insider said: “Iranian ports are usually chaotic and disruptions happen.”

Israel and Iran are bitter foes and have engaged in years of covert battles that have included high-tech hacking and cyber attacks. Iran’s leaders routinely call for the elimination of Israel, and Israel alleges that Iran is seeking nuclear weapons in order to carry out that goal. Most famously, US and Israeli intelligence agencies are suspected of unleashing a computer worm called Stuxnet years ago in an attempt to disrupt Iran’s nuclear program.

In recent weeks, Iran has been hit by a series of fires and explosions, notably a July 2 blast at a centrifuge facility at its Natanz nuclear facility, allegedly carried out by Israel, said by some experts to have significantly set back Iran’s nuclear program.

Source: https://www.timesofisrael.com/cyber...els-water-system-shutting-agricultural-pumps/
Date: July 17, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

arashkamangir said:


> *Cyber attacks again hit Israel’s water system, shutting agricultural pumps*
> *Incident follows more serious April attack attributed to Iran that officials said could have poisoned hundreds with chlorine*
> By TOI STAFF17 Jul 2020, 1:18 am 0
> 
> 
> 
> Illustrative: A worker at the Eshkol Water Filtration Plant in Northern Israel, operated by Israel's National Water Company Mekorot (photo credit: Moshe Shai/Flash90)
> 
> 0shares
> 
> 
> Two cyber attacks were carried out against Israeli water infrastructure in recent weeks, the Ynet news site reported late Thursday.
> 
> The Water Authority confirmed the report, but said no damage was done to Israel’s water system.
> 
> 
> One attack targeted agricultural water pumps in the upper Galilee, while the other struck infrastructure in the center of the country.
> 
> Get The Times of Israel's Daily Edition by email and never miss our top stories FREE SIGN UP
> 
> “These were specific, small drainage installations in the agriculture sector that were immediately and independently repaired by the locals, causing no harm to serve or any real-world effects,” the Water Authority said in a statement.
> 
> Officials did not say who carried out the attacks on the pump stations, but the attacks come amid a reportedly escalating tit-for-tat between Israel and Iran following an alleged April attack by Tehran on Israel’s drinking water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purple pipes bringing desalinated water to the agricultural enclaves located on the land designated as nature reserves. (Amir Ben-David/ Zman Yisrael)
> According to reports in Israeli and Western media outlets, Iran tried to hack into Israel’s water system in April and poison the water by increasing chlorine levels in water flowing to residential areas.
> 
> Speaking to the British newspaper Financial Times, an unnamed Western intelligence official said in early June that hundreds of people would have been at risk of getting sick and that the attack had come close to succeeding.
> 
> The head of Israel’s National Cyber Directorate hinted that the attack might have aimed to mix chlorine or other chemicals into the water supply.
> 
> 
> Additionally there was a chance that the attack would have triggered a fail-safe, shutting down the pumps and leaving thousands without water during a severe heatwave.
> 
> “It was more sophisticated than they [Israel] initially thought,” the Western official said. “It was close to successful, and it’s not fully clear why it didn’t succeed.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoav Barkay Arbel, a water engineer at Mekorot, stands next to water pipes on June 6, 2019. The pipes in the process of being laid will pump desalinated water from the Eshkol plant in northern Israel to the Sea of Galilee in about four or five years. (Melanie Lidman/Times of Israel)
> An unnamed Israeli official told the Financial Times at the time that the attack created “an unpredictable risk scenario” by starting a tit-for-tat wave of attacks on civilian infrastructure, something both countries had so far avoided.
> 
> The Western official and four Israeli officials, who were all briefed on the attack and all remained anonymous, told the newspaper that the Iranians hacked into the software that runs the pumps after routing through American and European servers to hide the source.
> 
> An Iranian regime insider dismissed the allegations to the newspaper, saying: “Iran cannot politically afford to try to poison Israeli civilians. And even if Iran did so, where is the Israelis’ appropriate response?”
> 
> The report also discussed Israel’s alleged reprisal on May 9 against the Shahid Rajaee port, with two of the Israeli officials saying the attack on the port came at the request of then-defense minister Naftali Bennett, who was coming to the end of his brief tenure with the forming of a new government.
> 
> “It was small, very small — like a knock on the door,” said one official. “Think of it [as] a gentle reminder. ‘We know where you live.’”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shahid Rajaee port facility in the Iranian coastal city of Bandar Abbas (Iran Ports and Maritime Organization)
> Neither Israel nor Iran have officially acknowledged targeting each other’s civilian infrastructure, nor have they publicly described the severity of the cyberattacks. The Iranian regime insider said: “Iranian ports are usually chaotic and disruptions happen.”
> 
> Israel and Iran are bitter foes and have engaged in years of covert battles that have included high-tech hacking and cyber attacks. Iran’s leaders routinely call for the elimination of Israel, and Israel alleges that Iran is seeking nuclear weapons in order to carry out that goal. Most famously, US and Israeli intelligence agencies are suspected of unleashing a computer worm called Stuxnet years ago in an attempt to disrupt Iran’s nuclear program.
> 
> In recent weeks, Iran has been hit by a series of fires and explosions, notably a July 2 blast at a centrifuge facility at its Natanz nuclear facility, allegedly carried out by Israel, said by some experts to have significantly set back Iran’s nuclear program.
> 
> Source: https://www.timesofisrael.com/cyber...els-water-system-shutting-agricultural-pumps/
> Date: July 17, 2020


Great! Please share this on that thread in the Mideast section too.


----------



## arashkamangir

QWECXZ said:


> Great! Please share this on that thread in the Mideast section too.



feel free to share it, i do not know where it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

arashkamangir said:


> feel free to share it, i do not know where it is.


Here's the thread. The more Iranian users participate in the Mideast section, the better it is for our country on PDF.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ever...s-going-to-attack-israel-cyber-attack.676361/


----------



## 925boy

QWECXZ said:


> How can Iran retaliate for Natanz by deploying air defenses? Air defense is for defensive purposes, not offensive purposes.


well setting AD on high alert might be to preempt any regional airforce moves against IRan if and when IRan "responds"...i find it amazing that no PDF member wants to explain why US said "it was afraid"...smh...AMerica needs to come back home and heal...the US is already exhausted and broke, and CHina is just getting warmed up...problem ooo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

QWECXZ said:


> بهر حال قابل اثبات نیست. بهتر هست خیلی روش مانور ندیم چون بدتر خودمون رو ضایع می کنیم



Dadash let me tell you a personal story. I used to know this Iranian geniuoes who was studying his docterate in physics about 20 years ago. He told me that about 10 years before (so about 30 years ago) that the pasdarn gathered a bunch of these genioueses in the forest to show them this laser they had made... he said it was a wet day, and they got a big tree and shot it with the laser, and it immidiately burst into flames. He said they were all shocked at how quickly this powerful laser burnt this big chunk of wet tree.
If they had this sort of things 30 years ago.... think what we have now.....

I dont believe in coincidences... I dont believe that 13 billion dollar aircraft carriers just burn accidentally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Raghfarm007 @Cthulhu @QWECXZ @925boy @Mithridates and others. Dears your engaging with that Turkish fascist troll Captain_Azeri was a grave mistake. He is the same MMM-E troll from Turkish origins actually a refugee in Germany filled with inferiority complex. The blame is on Myself for inviting the troll to our section. I apoligize in advance and Ask you not allow Turkish fascist trolls to exhaust you and waste your time.

Ironically no Azeri was in this thread. You engaged with a Turd from Turkey
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/arme...shes-iran-ready-to-help-ease-tensions.676136/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raghfarm007

I was just hving a laugh at the idiot bro..... I mean he was saying Azaris come from Mogol tribe of AZ..... then why not call themselves Azi...to Tazi... or Goozi....why Azari who have been mentioned in Iran for thousands of years, as well as having the month of Azar in the Iranian callender..... I never take these idiot kababi boys living like dogs in Germany seriouesly

I find these Azarbademjooni idiots who think they are Mongols funny.... its like a black man saying he is a blond Anglo Saxon becuse he speaks English!
Its so rediculoues, you just have to laugh.

By the way, an Azari family member of mine (a very proud Iranian) was made a Deen of a university in Baku.... he lasted 2 weeks then quit. He said its the most gangster, backwards, poor crap hole in the world with no rule of law.He said even their buildings are fake!
He said he will never go back no matter how much they pay him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

@The Eagle Sir, may I ask why my thread titled "QueerZ: Being LGBT and Zoroastrian" was deleted? I did discriminate against Zoroastrians for supposedly being "more" prone than anyone else to LGBT propaganda. In fact, in a detailed follow on post, I actually discussed at length how the global oligarchy's agenda is taking aim at every single community, nation, religion etc.

Also, if my thread is outright deleted, why not also delete (instead of merely locking it) the following topic by "Shapur Zol Aktaf", which contrary to mine was clearly provocative against a particular religious community (Muslims), since the o.p. altered the title of the proposed video to falsely suggest Islamic law authorizes homosexualism : http://defence.pk/pdf/threads/junai...or-sexual-expression-of-lgbtq-muslims.676301/

Thanks for your time.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> @The Eagle Sir, may I ask why my thread titled "QueerZ: Being LGBT and Zoroastrian" was deleted? I did discriminate against Zoroastrians for supposedly being "more" prone than anyone else to LGBT propaganda. In fact, in a detailed follow on post, I actually discussed at length how the global oligarchy's agenda is taking aim at every single community, nation, religion etc.
> 
> Also, if my thread is outright deleted, why not also delete (instead of merely locking it) the following topic by "Shapur Zol Aktaf", which contrary to mine was clearly provocative against a particular religious community (Muslims), since the o.p. altered the title of the proposed video to falsely suggest Islamic law authorizes homosexualism : http://defence.pk/pdf/threads/junai...or-sexual-expression-of-lgbtq-muslims.676301/
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Shapur got banned for that. You didn't get banned for it. So, I think you have no reason to complain about how things went.

As for Zoroastrians, please do not come here and insult Iranians. Zoroastrians are Iranian people and we do not appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Shapur got banned for that. You didn't get banned for it. So, I think you have no reason to complain about how things went.
> 
> As for Zoroastrians, please do not come here and insult Iranians. Zoroastrians are Iranian people and we do not appreciate it.


Just ignore him bro. He suddenly came and started talking nonsense about Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Just ignore him bro. He suddenly came and started talking nonsense about Iranians.
> Another wannabe suicide bomber.


He seems to defend Iranians on other threads, but he apparently defends only the Islamic regime of Iran, not Iran.


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> He seems to defend Iranians on other threads, but he apparently defends only the Islamic regime of Iran, not Iran.


His loyalty is not to all Iranians. But to a select few.

At first i thought he was pretty OK but he went nuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Shapur got banned for that. You didn't get banned for it. So, I think you have no reason to complain about how things went.



I'm genuinely interested in discovering the rationale presiding over the decision to leave his provocative thread against Islam stay while the one I created was deleted, despite the fact that my aim was to discuss the oligarchy's attack against every community - Zoroastrians being just one example particularly relevant to Iranians, hence susceptible of having them pay greater attention to the overall problematic. Not complaining, only genuinely enquiring for information.

The reason I ask is above all because my follow on comment in reply to user adonis, did include a synthetic yet comprehensive exposure of the global oligarchy's project in the realm of society and culture. That post, which I was particularly happy with, got lost in the process, which is quite a pity.



> As for Zoroastrians, please do not come here and insult Iranians. Zoroastrians are Iranian people and we do not appreciate it.



Didn't insult anyone. Had you read my comprehensive follow on comment alluded to above, you'd understand what the aim of the topic was.

Besides, it was "Shapur Zol Aktaf" who started this with his brazen double standards and disingenious attempts to portray Muslim and Islamic oriented Iranians as somehow apologetic towards "Jews". He adopts an extremely harsh tone against the Islamic Republic for failing to prevent the martyrdom of hajj Qassem and the act of sabotage at Natanz - as if resistance against bloodthirsty enemies as powerful and malicious as the zio-American axis comes for free and can be achieved without casualties, and as if hajj Qassem was not a practicing Muslim himself. At the same time, he minimizes the threat posed by Netanyahu to Iran's very existence and claims the zionist entity is practically invincible.

If you cannot see the blatant, shameless contradiction nor the hazardous nature of this type of ranting, in which another user (namely "Cthulu") is actively engaged as well, then I'd warmly invite you to carefully and honestly think about it. I'm confident that you are intelligent enough to realize how dangerous a generalization of this stance is for Iran's survival.



QWECXZ said:


> He seems to defend Iranians on other threads, but he apparently defends only the Islamic regime of Iran, not Iran.



I'm again confident once more that you are intelligent enough to discern the fact that the fate of Iran, her civilization, her people and the fate of the Islamic Republic (there's no "regime" in Iran, please don't reproduce the propagandistic terminology and code-words in use by western and zionist-controlled media) happen to be inextricably glued together, whether one likes it or not.

So defending the IR in present circumstances equals defending Iran, because the regime change agenda of the zio-American block aims not only at toppling the IR but also at destroying the country and its territorial integrity for good (much like the same cabal managed to destroy Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, Sudan, Somalia, Libya etc).

This is something Iranians would gain in considering, just as they would gain to understand that nonstop bickering and lashing out at the IR or its leadership (more than they actually lash out at Iran's main enemies, and by that I mean not second-rate puppet regimes and useful idiots of Tel Aviv and Washington, but Tel Aviv and Washington themselves) are not going to be of any help to Iran, on the contrary this kind of mindset will only serve Iran's existential enemies, those whose goal is not just to "regime change" but to wipe Iran off the civilizational and geographical maps.

To me, such attitudes tend to show that the propaganda of Iran's enemies, whether spread by BBC/VOA/Manoto/Saudi International or by "social media" and the internet, has been successful insofar as it influences even some of the more patriotic but secularist Iranians aware of the fact that the west and Isra"el" are hostile to their people and nation, considering that these same media and their creeping, nefarious influence have managed to set the standards by turning IR-bashing into a norm among said segments of Iranian public opinion.



Dariush the Great said:


> His loyalty is not to all Iranians. But to a select few.



Because when you guys deride IRGC officers, proceed to ill-wishing your Leader or take aim at Muslim Iranians like "Shapur Zol Aktaf" does (while trying to hijack the memory of Qassem Soleimani or Iran's nuclear scientists, all pious Muslims actually, to further his agenda) you are being "loyal to all Iranians"? Are you sure?



> He is a suicide bomber. Pretty sure of this.



Insult + libel, reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> I'm genuinely interested in learning about the logic which presided over the decision to leave his provocative thread against Islam stay while the one I opened to discuss the oligarchy's attack on every community - Zoroastrians being just one example particularly relevant to Iranians, hence susceptible of having them pay greater attention to this general problematic, was deleted. Not complaining, only asking.
> 
> The reason I ask is above all because my follow on comment in reply to user adonis did include a synthetic yet comprehensive exposure of the global oligarchy's project in the realm of society and culture. That post, which I was particularly happy with, got lost in the process, which is quite a pity.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't insult anyone. Had you read my comprehensive follow on comment alluded to above, you'd understand what the aim of the topic was.
> 
> Besides, it was "Shapur Zol Aktaf" who started this with his brazen double standards and not particularly sound attempts at portraying Muslim and Islamic oriented Iranians as somehow apologetic towards "Jews", adopting an extremely harsh tone against the Islamic Republic for failing to prevent the martyrdom of hajj Qassem and the act of sabotage at Natanz (as if resistance against foes as powerful and malicious as the zio-American axis comes for free and can be achieved without any casualties, and as if hajj Qassem was not a practicing Muslim himself), while at the same time minimizing the threat posed by Netanyahu to Iran's very existence and claiming the zionist regime is practically invincible.
> 
> If you cannot see the blatant, shameless contradiction in this nor the hazardous nature of this type of ranting, in which another user (namely "Cthulu") is engaging as well, then I'd warmly invite you to carefully and honestly think about it. I'm confident that you are intelligent enough to realize.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm again confident once more that you are intelligent enough to discern the fact that the fate of Iran, her civilization, her people and that of the Islamic Republic (there's no "regime" in Iran, please don't reproduce the propagandistic terminology and code-words in use by western and zionist-controlled media) are inextricably glued together, whether one likes it or not.
> 
> So defending the IR in present circumstances, where the regime change agenda of the zio-American block aims not only at toppling the IR but also at destroying Iran and its territorial integrity for good (much like the same cabal managed to destroy Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, Sudan, Somalia, Libya etc) equals defending Iran.
> 
> This is something Iranians would gain in considering, just as they would gain to understand that nonstop bickering and lashing out at the IR or its leadership (more than they actually lash out at Iran's main enemies, and by that I mean not second-rate puppet regimes and useful idiots of Tel Aviv and Washington, but Tel Aviv and Washington themselves) are not going to be of any help to Iran, on the contrary this kind of mindset will only serve Iran's existential enemies, those whose goal is not just to "regime change" but to wipe Iran off the civilizational and geographical maps.
> 
> To me, such attitudes tend to show that the propaganda of Iran's enemies, whether spread by BBC/VOA/Manoto/Saudi International or by "social media" and the internet, has been successful insofar as it influences even some of the more patriotic but secularist Iranians aware of the fact that the west and Isra"el" are hostile to their people and nation, because these same media and their creeping influence have managed to set the standards by turning IR-bashing into a norm among said segments of Iranian public opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Because when you guys deride IRGC officers, proceed to ill-wishing your Leader or take aim at Muslim Iranians like "Shapur Zol Aktaf" does (while trying to hijack the memory of Qassem Soleimani or Iran's nuclear scientists, all pious Muslims actually, to further his agenda) you are being "loyal to all Iranians"? Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> Insult + libel, reported.


You are insane, dude. No leader is above the normal people. We Iranians have the right to criticize ourselves, among ourselves. And it's none of business of Pakistani mixed people like you. Keep your paws away from our affairs.

Soleimani was a hero. Ofcourse he was. So what? Wth are you on about ? Perhaps you are mistaking us proud Iranian members here with some Zionists you argue with 24 hours.

Take your medicines dude.

@QWECXZ in yaroo badbakht bimaare ravaniye.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> You are insane, dude. No leader is above the normal people. We Iranians have the right to criticize ourselves, among ourselves. And it's none of business of **** mixed people like you. Keep your paws away from our affairs.





> Take your medicines dude.
> 
> @QWECXZ in yaroo badbakht bimaare ravaniye.



What a weak rebuttal. You fail to adress the actual points I made and are countering with cheap insults. Not going to lower myself to your level, don't worry. Reporting your insults will be enough. 



> Soleimani was a hero. Ofcourse he was. So what? Wth are you on about ? Perhaps you are mistaking us proud Iranian members here with some Zionists you argue with 24 hours.



If you can't comprehend what I wrote, read again before commenting. Not going to repeat myself, as my post was perfectly clear to anyone with the required comprehension skills.


----------



## LeGenD

Dear members,

Please avoid personal attacks. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

mohammad45 said:


> @Raghfarm007 @Cthulhu @QWECXZ @925boy @Mithridates and others. Dears your engaging with that Turkish fascist troll Captain_Azeri was a grave mistake. He is the same MMM-E troll from Turkish origins actually a refugee in Germany filled with inferiority complex. The blame is on Myself for inviting the troll to our section. I apoligize in advance and Ask you not allow Turkish fascist trolls to exhaust you and waste your time.
> 
> Ironically no Azeri was in this thread. You engaged with a Turd from Turkey
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/arme...shes-iran-ready-to-help-ease-tensions.676136/


LMAO and i apologize. i knew he was a troll, but where he messed up was he started showing his irrational, manipulative, personality early on- especially on the thread about Turkey's activities in Libya....i already profiled him from there and didnt fall for his bait(but this was after some Turks there were ganging up on me). Dont worry, i'll do a better job ignoring ALL trolls...they are present and come in different forms, reasons, contexts, basis, understanding, comments, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> What a weak rebuttal. You fail to adress the actual points I made and are countering with cheap insults. Not going to lower myself to your level, don't worry. Reporting your insults will be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't comprehend what I wrote, read again before commenting. Not going to repeat myself, as my post was perfectly clear to anyone with the required comprehension skills.


You seem to have comprehension problems. All the nonsense you wrote is not even 1 minutes worth reading. A general look is enough to reveal that you have alot of comprehension problems.

Like i said, you are mistaking us proud and patriotic Iranians with the zionist members you are arguing 24 hours. Any more nonsense from you and you will land on my ignore list. Be grateful that i am even taking my time to respond to your nonsense.


----------



## LeGenD

@Dariush the Great 

Tolerance please.


----------



## Dariush the Great

LeGenD said:


> @Dariush the Great
> 
> Tolerance please.


Pretty tolerant over here. But he is trying to shut the mouth of us Iranian members. I can criticize any Iranian leader i want. From Dariush to Khamenei.

He is just on the extreme side. Can't tolerate opinions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

@SalarHaqq

If the argument is not working, let it go.

What Iranians think about their leaders and each other, is their internal matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> You seem to have comprehension problems. All the nonsense you wrote is not even 1 minutes worth reading. A general look is enough to reveal that you have alot of comprehension problems.



If you did not read what I wrote, kindly stop commenting on it and claiming I'm the one who doesn't understand what is being talked about. 



> Like i said, you are mistaking us proud and patriotic Iranians with the zionist members you are arguing 24 hours.



On the contrary, if you had only 1% of your zionist enemies' sense of responsability and discipline, you'd be in a far better position. Take this as friendly advice, not as an attempt to put you down. 

But thankfully, the bulk of those in charge in Iran, and I mean the IRGC, the Leadership and revolutionary forces, are exempt from these flaws.


----------



## Dariush the Great

LeGenD said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> If the argument is not working, let it go.
> 
> What Iranians think about their leaders and each other, is their internal matter.


There are close to 90 million Iranians worldwide. Many of them share the same view regarding the core issue : Iranian interests (like all nation's populace in this world) But there are differences among us when it comes to political issues. But that is just a internal matter and we can solve it together. Take for example @mohammad45 ,, he is pretty much on the same side with that guy here but do you see him quoting and harassing other Iranian members for having different opinion ? No, it is because we get along pretty well together.

We just do not need a stranger coming and behaving like this to Iranian members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

LeGenD said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> If the argument is not working, let it go.
> 
> What Iranians think about their leaders and each other, is their internal affair.



I was simply defending myself against user QWECXZ's reproach. After that I replied to user "Dariush the Great"'s attacks. Please follow how the discussion unfolded, I didn't start any of it.

And see, now he does not cease quoting me despite anouncing his intention to put me on ignore. Am I entitled to respond?


----------



## LeGenD

SalarHaqq said:


> I was simply defending myself against user QWECXZ's reproach. After that I replied to user "Dariush the Great"'s attacks. Please follow how the discussion unfolded, I didn't start any of it.
> 
> And see, now he does not cease quoting me despite anouncing his intention to put me on ignore. Am I entitled to respond?


I have addressed the 'personal attacks' part. You can see my statement and actions in this regard. My statement is for all members.

I understand that the argument went South for you. I am giving you a way out from this. This is to your benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> There are close to 90 million Iranians worldwide. Many of them share the same view regarding the core issue : Iranian interests (like all nation's populace in this world) But there are differences among us when it comes to political issues. But that is just a internal matter and we can solve it together. Take for example @mohammad45 ,, he is pretty much on the same side with that guy here but do you see him quoting and harassing other Iranian members for having different opinion ? No, it is because we get along pretty well together.
> 
> We just do not need a stranger coming and behaving like this to Iranian members.



Why don't you let mohammad45 speak for himself?

And why don't you counter what I say instead of trying to shut me up on the sole grounds that I'm not Iranian? Until further notice, I didn't violate forum rules and at the end of the day this remains a Pakistani forum not an Iranian one. You have lots of non-Iranians commenting on Iranian affairs here, many of them expressing antagonistic views vis a vis Iran yet as long as they do so within the limits of forum regulations, there's no stopping them from

Also, there is no rule stating that you have to be of a certain nationality to adress certain topics.

I'll cut this short: if you have seen me go against rules, do report the concerned posts. Otherwise kindly leave me comment on whatever topic I wish to.


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> Why don't you let mohammad45 speak for himself?
> 
> And why don't you counter what I say instead of trying to shut me up on the sole grounds that I'm not Iranian? Until further notice, I didn't violate forum rules and at the end of the day this remains a Pakistani forum not an Iranian one. You have lots of non-Iranians commenting on Iranian affairs here, many of them expressing antagonistic views vis a vis Iran yet as long as they do so within the limits of forum regulations, there is no stopping them from doing so.
> 
> Also, there is no rule stating that you have to be of a certain nationality to adress certain topics.
> 
> I'll cut this short: if you have seen me go against rules, do report the concerned posts. Otherwise kindly leave me comment on whatever topic I wish to.


I will tell you one more time. I do not tolerate a non-Iranian to come and tell me we do not have the right to criticize Iranian officials and their actions or to shut us down from making comments on our own nation. I accept it from a Iranian, even one that shares exact same thinking as you, but from a outsider i do not accept. I hope i was clear enough to you.


----------



## LeGenD

@Dariush the Great 
@SalarHaqq 

Here is my suggestion; you both stop quoting each other because your mutual exchange is no longer productive. It has turned into a fight.

@SalarHaqq 

Please understand the sensitivity of the exchange. If this argument continue, my hand will be forced.

Leave it, man.

If you wish to receive response from member @mohammad45, quote him only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> I will tell you one more time. I do not tolerate a non-Iranian to come and tell me we do not have the right to criticize Iranian officials and their actions or to shut us down from making comments on our own nation. I accept it from a Iranian, even one that shares exact same thinking as you, but from a outsider i do not accept. I hope i was clear enough to you.



Again, read my posts carefully. You confessed to not even having taken the time to read them. I did not say you do not have "the right" to criticize officials, don't twist my words. However, as long as there is no forum rule to the contrary, I don't see why I should not be expressing my views.

You can post whatever you want, I'm not the one preventing you. But likewise, you're in no position to prevent me from commenting on specific issues on a Pakistani forum, under the pretext that I'm Pakistani! I don't care what conforms to your tolerance levels and what doesn't.


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> There are close to 90 million Iranians worldwide. Many of them share the same view regarding the core issue : Iranian interests (like all nation's populace in this world) But there are differences among us when it comes to political issues. But that is just a internal matter and we can solve it together. Take for example @mohammad45 ,, he is pretty much on the same side with that guy here but do you see him quoting and harassing other Iranian members for having different opinion ? No, it is because we get along pretty well together.
> 
> We just do not need a stranger coming and behaving like this to Iranian members.





SalarHaqq said:


> Why don't you let mohammad45 speak for himself?
> 
> And why don't you counter what I say instead of trying to shut me up on the sole grounds that I'm not Iranian? Until further notice, I didn't violate forum rules and at the end of the day this remains a Pakistani forum not an Iranian one. You have lots of non-Iranians commenting on Iranian affairs here, many of them expressing antagonistic views vis a vis Iran yet as long as they do so within the limits of forum regulations, there is no stopping them from doing so.
> 
> Also, there is no rule stating that you have to be of a certain nationality to adress certain topics.
> 
> I'll cut this short: if you have seen me go against rules, do report the concerned posts. Otherwise kindly leave me comment on whatever topic I wish to.


Dear Brothers, i don't know what happened between you. Id be thankful to both of you if you let me know. 

I just saw @Dariush the Great was angry at insulting Zartosht people/religion. If its the case then id agree with him. Khamenei says that Zartosht was a true prophet according to many Studies just like Christianity. They were rightful believers until Zartosht (AS) 's teachings were changed by his followers and power hungry people. So insulting Zartosht people is not to be tolerated. They are representing the ancient Iranians.

If that was the case then i told you my view, if not please let me know whats going on. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran has announced a possible game-changer: An ambitious new plan that would allow Iran to close the Strait of Hormuz without losing its ability to export oil and forfeiting corresponding revenues. 






*
https://warontherocks.com/2020/07/h...re-gambit-could-imperil-the-strait-of-hormuz/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohammad45 said:


> Dear Brothers, i don't know what happened between you. Id be thankful to both of you if you let me know.
> 
> I just saw @Dariush the Great was angry at insulting Zartosht people/religion. If its the case then id agree with him. Khamenei says that Zartosht was a true prophet according to many Studies just like Christianity. They were rightful believers until Zartosht (AS) 's teachings were changed by his followers and power hungry people. So insulting Zartosht people is not to be tolerated. They are representing the ancient Iranians.
> 
> If that was the case then i told you my view, if not please let me know whats going on.
> 
> Regards


Dadash, we are cool. Iranian members here (minus 1,2 cases) get along pretty well with each other. We solve our differences together. But i do not like foreign interventions. Especially coming from a person with rude and controlling behaviour. That's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran will 'show it has upper hand' if Israel continues Syria bombings*


https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news...and-if-israel-continues-syria-bombings-635375

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

mohammad45 said:


> Dear Brothers, i don't know what happened between you. Id be thankful to both of you if you let me know.
> 
> I just saw @Dariush the Great was angry at insulting Zartosht people/religion. If its the case then id agree with him. Khamenei says that Zartosht was a true prophet according to many Studies just like Christianity. They were rightful believers until Zartosht (AS) 's teachings were changed by his followers and power hungry people. So insulting Zartosht people is not to be tolerated. They are representing the ancient Iranians.
> 
> If that was the case then i told you my view, if not please let me know whats going on.
> 
> Regards



No, it's not the case at all, brother. User "Dariush the Great" did not mention anything about Zoroastrian people. I'm not going into my discussion with him, because a moderator asked me not to, and I shall ignore his renewed false accusations. You can always scroll up and read for yourself.

It was user QWEXCZ who claimed I had insulted Zoroastrian people, however that claim happens to be completely baseless. If you saw me insult Zoroastrians or their faith, please point me to the relevant posts.

Unfortunately, the thread QWEXCZ was alluding to has been deleted. Had it not been, you would realize how I clearly expanded upon the fact that the globalist oligarchy is taking aim at *every community, every religion, every nation *by promoting things like homosexualism, while even the Zoroastrian community is sadly not being spared by these people.

That said, what is your opinion on "Shapur Zol Aktaf"'s misrepresentation of Islamic law with regards to LGBT activism? Contrary to him, I never suggested that any religious law accepts homosexualism. Since his thread was not deleted, you can take a look and convince yourself. As you can see, it is Islam that was being targetted here, not Zoroastroanism, brother.

I find it odd that any of you would tolerate insults against Muslim Iranians (i. e. against the huge majority of Iranians) but gang up on a well meaning Pakistani simply for pointing out how the neoliberal oligarchy is trying to subvert Zoroastrians as much as it seeks to subvert Muslim Iranians.

If that is your way of welcoming people with sincere intentions, I'd advise you to think it through because otherwise, not only will you achieve to alienate many of those sympathetic to you, you'll also end up projecting a false image of Iranians as being tolerant towards islamophobia while losing it vis a vis the slightest, even well intentioned mention of Zoroastrianism by a non-Iranian. You'll be confirming takfiri propaganda about Iranians "hating" Islam and being closet "majoosis". And I pretty much doubt that's what you're aiming for, brother.

Don't let them misrepresent my posts, just read what I wrote and then judge by yourself. They have a grudge against me because they don't like the Islamic Revolution and have islamophobic tendencies, so now they are trying to play the "us Iranians vs that Pakistani foreigner" card to mislead Muslim Iranians and turn them against me. Please don't fall for their tricks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah




----------



## mangekyo

Why are they executing those three young guys? Western media says its because they participated in protests, but I don't believe you get executed for participating in protests, so what is the reason behind the executions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

The three bastards were caught in an armed robbery!
It was only later when they searched their phones that they found out they were involved in burning building......

In what country does burning down public and private buildings is it considered protests!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

So it has nothing to do with the protests?


----------



## Raghfarm007

they were caught in an armed robbery not in "protests"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

damn 3 big explosions in the same day

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## QWECXZ

skyshadow said:


> damn 3 big explosions in the same day


What? Where? In Iran?


----------



## Cthulhu

skyshadow said:


> damn 3 big explosions in the same day


Many black people are angry with what happened to George Floyd and the protests, The Black people built the u.s. for free so they can do whatever they want with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

QWECXZ said:


> What? Where? In Iran?


in US the first was there steel production plant working to get steel to US military then at the same city there biggest power plant went up in flames then a shopping center all in one city

*it seem US main land is under cyber attack too there internet is down we have to see whats happening *

*
its cute how they downplaying it just like us they did not even report 3 huge explosion in at least 2 important plants.



Half the internet is dead at the current moment.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284242894145150977

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

@mohammad45 I just want to say thanks brother for giving the proper Islamic view on LGBT on the relevant threads. Jazak Allahu khairan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Raghfarm007 said:


> they were caught in an armed robbery not in "protests"


I knew something was not right. Typical the western media is always lying about Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

What the world would have said if Irans warship had burnt down:

https://www.aparat.com/v/iVEoS/تیتر_رسانه&zwnj;های_جهان_اگر_ناو_ایرانی_آتش_می&zwnj;گرفت

Video of huge explosion at US steel works plant: the 4th of just has passed.... I dont know why they keep letting off more fireworks...

https://www.aparat.com/v/NXIsR/خبر_فوری_|_انفجار_عظیم_در_کارخانه_فولاد_در_آمریکا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> Many black people are angry with what happened to George Floyd and the protests, The Black people built the u.s. for free so they can do whatever they want with it.



Certainly, however if they let their movement to be taken control of and hijacked by this person here: 







...then not only can they be sure their efforts will go to waste but what is more, they will certainly end up incurring even greater damage than they already have, the only net winner being the oligarchic power structure responsible for their woes. 

Black people in the diaspora have their own honorable leaders of past and present to turn to:


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> The three bastards were caught in an armed robbery!
> It was only later when they searched their phones that they found out they were involved in burning building......
> 
> In what country does burning down public and private buildings is it considered protests!


apparently in usa when it's done by black live matter protesters.
welcome to the world , its ages usa and Iran uses the most nonsense excuses to throw a jab at each others



Raghfarm007 said:


> What the world would have said if Irans warship had burnt down:
> 
> https://www.aparat.com/v/iVEoS/تیتر_رسانه&zwnj;های_جهان_اگر_ناو_ایرانی_آتش_می&zwnj;گرفت
> 
> Video of huge explosion at US steel works plant: the 4th of just has passed.... I dont know why they keep letting off more fireworks...
> 
> https://www.aparat.com/v/NXIsR/خبر_فوری_|_انفجار_عظیم_در_کارخانه_فولاد_در_آمریکا


I like the France24 title


----------



## mangekyo

I don't support violent protests and destruction of public property. Iranians in general don't have a healthy relationship to the government. We don't have it now, and we didn't have in during the Shah era. There is something very wrong with us. Instead of belonging to one group of blind sheep that accepts everything the government does, look for excuses and scapegoats, and refuse to criticize. Or the other group that chants death to Islamic Republic. I want Iranians to be more critical of the government, but without going 360 degrees extreme and chanting death to Islamic Republic. I also want the government to be more tolerant of criticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

یه جایی که ترکیه از ما جلو میفته سینما و فیلم سازیه

ما دلمون خوشه که با نشون دادن جنوب شهر تهران تو جشنواره کن مقام میاریم و یا خیلی ماهرانه با خط قرمزها بازی می کنیم

اما ترکیه با فیلمهاش تو دنیا داره نفوذ میکنه
اقایون دلشون به چی خوشه تو سینما
چن تا پخش فیلم تو عراق همین
...

جنگ سینمایی سعودی و مصر با ترکیه

http://muslimmirror.com/eng/resurrection-ertugrul-a-critical-analysis/
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taskforce

mangekyo said:


> I don't support violent protests and destruction of public property. Iranians in general don't have a healthy relationship to the government. We don't have it now, and we didn't have in during the Shah era. There is something very wrong with us. Instead of belonging to one group of blind sheep that accepts everything the government does, look for excuses and scapegoats, and refuse to criticize. Or the other group that chants death to Islamic Republic. I want Iranians to be more critical of the government, but without going 360 degrees extreme and chanting death to Islamic Republic. I also want the government to be more tolerant of criticism.


If they don't listen people have no choice.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Shawnee said:


> یه جایی که ترکیه از ما جلو میفته سینما و فیلم سازیه
> 
> ما دلمون خوشه که با نشون دادن جنوب شهر تهران تو جشنواره کن مقام میاریم و یا خیلی ماهرانه با خط قرمزها بازی می کنیم
> 
> اما ترکیه با فیلمهاش تو دنیا داره نفوذ میکنه
> اقایون دلشون به چی خوشه تو سینما
> چن تا پخش فیلم تو عراق همین
> ...
> 
> جنگ سینمایی سعودی و مصر با ترکیه
> 
> http://muslimmirror.com/eng/resurrection-ertugrul-a-critical-analysis/
> ...


is the movies a source of power?!


----------



## Shawnee

DoubleYouSee said:


> is the movies a source of power?!



قدرت نرم
نفوذ فرهنگی
....


----------



## Shawnee

A highly liked comment in the Indian forum. The reality is that India felt like it cannot compete with China in the long run anyway. It bet on US and as bitter as it was ignored its only way to Afghanistan and Central Asia.

“During the first term of Modi government Chabbar was made a priority. Nitin Gadkari was overseeing the project. In fact he was very much involved in it. India was investing money to build the port. Apart from top management and Engineers, everyone else employed were Iranians. However sometime in 2018 Chabbar hit a wall. Iranians were playing ball. The foreign minister of Iran I read somewhere proposed that if the port has to be completed then India should give money to Iran and they will complete it. This was nothing but an euphemism for corruption as Iranian economy was and is still in dumps. The money they asked was something in the range of $500 million most likely the payments had to be made in Euros because of sanctions. US actually gave a special exemption for Chabbar port for India. India didn't want to handover money to Iranians. So the development of port stalled.

I would say it's better for us to be independent of Iran. The fucking moronic Mullahs think every country by default should be against USA and Israel. These morons don't have a basic understanding of world order created after WW2 and why countries simply can't go against USA.”
....


----------



## Dariush the Great

Indians became rude so we need to kick their asses out of Iran. all the way back to New Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

*an other explosion this time at chemical company in US thats 4 explosion in last 48 hours *


*BREAKING: Firefighters are working to knock down a large fire near the airport in CollegePark. We’re hearing it’s located at Alchemix, a chemical company on West Point Avenue.*
*


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284233233056530432*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

اگر شپناخر هستین
خبری از قرارداد 25 ساله ایران و چین درز کرده که برای شپنا بسیار مهم است
چین قرار است 280 میلیارد دلار در صنایع نفت و گاز سرمایه گذاری کنه
برای شپنا مهمه چون تو گزارش هیئت مدیره که چند وقت قبل تو کدال منتشر شده به این مورد اشاره شده و یکی از طرح های توسعه شپنا افزایش تولید روزانه 8 میلیون لیتر بنزین به 20 میلیون لیتر است​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

There is a reason why China today is a global super power while India has been left in the dust. 30 years ago India and China were in the same boat. Now look. When China killed their 30 soldiers, they couldn't even retaliate in any way. That's the difference between a real sovereign country and a vassal state. That's the difference between China and India. 



Shawnee said:


> A highly liked comment in the Indian forum. The reality is that India felt like it cannot compete with China in the long run anyway. It bet on US and as bitter as it was ignored its only way to Afghanistan and Central Asia.
> 
> “During the first term of Modi government Chabbar was made a priority. Nitin Gadkari was overseeing the project. In fact he was very much involved in it. India was investing money to build the port. Apart from top management and Engineers, everyone else employed were Iranians. However sometime in 2018 Chabbar hit a wall. Iranians were playing ball. The foreign minister of Iran I read somewhere proposed that if the port has to be completed then India should give money to Iran and they will complete it. This was nothing but an euphemism for corruption as Iranian economy was and is still in dumps. The money they asked was something in the range of $500 million most likely the payments had to be made in Euros because of sanctions. US actually gave a special exemption for Chabbar port for India. India didn't want to handover money to Iranians. So the development of port stalled.
> 
> I would say it's better for us to be independent of Iran. The fucking moronic Mullahs think every country by default should be against USA and Israel. These morons don't have a basic understanding of world order created after WW2 and why countries simply can't go against USA.”
> ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

sha ah said:


> I heard that tank is already costing them $12 million a piece. For that price they could have bought 2 x T-90MS tanks.
> 
> The problem is that they didn't want to simply buy more Leopards because of potential sanctions or embargoes from the west, so they went with South Korea and bought the K2 Black Panther. Yet at the same time they wanted the tank to be more "Turkish" They wanted to be able to claim that the tank is "Turkish made"
> 
> So now as far as I know the power pack, motor, the cannon, the onboard targeting software, etc will be Turkish variants. However with sophisticated weapons, it's never an easy task to simply switch one part with foreign one.
> 
> Incorporating all these new components into the tank and making sure it all works properly has turned into a technical nightmare and the price overruns are now through the roof.
> 
> I even heard at one point that they wanted to put an electric engine into the tank and then they decided not to. They also want to modify the tank to have a fully automatic remote turret, like the Armata. However the problem is that the tank was not designed for that, so again it's leading to more technical headaches and cost overruns.
> 
> I honestly don't understand. If they wanted to put their own powerpack, motor, canon, software and so many other parts into a tank then why not simply build their own tank ?
> 
> They should have either bought more Leopards or simply gone with the K2 as is or taken their time with the project. As things stand, it seems that the entire project is a disaster of sorts.
> 
> As far as Iran is concerned. I think Iran should stay on the same path. Upgrade all the T-72s as they seem to be doing already. Build some Karrars for the near future and then try to get the Armata tank from Russia. If not the Armata, then Iranian engineers should start working on an indigenous tank with a fully automatic remote turret.


Every single thing in your post wrong. I don't know why you are acting like Turkey experts while there are plentiful of Turkish members whom you can simply ask to.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

We have this project left with Putin and India and Putin is aggressively following it. It can even extend to Hamburg and economically replace Suez canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

A picture worth a thousand words. 

IRGC making fun of Brits

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

-SINAN- said:


> Every single thing in your post wrong. I don't know why you are acting like Turkey experts while there are plentiful of Turkish members whom you can simply ask to.....



I remember you said that Erdogan may not get reelected soon and Turkish policy may switch back to republican days like Ecevit/cilar. I have a hard time seeing that.
Would a republican let go of the maritime boundary proposed by Turkey? I would say NO. You will need Libyan presence for that.
How can a republican make a change on Syria or Libya?
...


----------



## Cthulhu

Shawnee said:


> برای شپنا مهمه چون تو گزارش هیئت مدیره که چند وقت قبل تو کدال منتشر شده به این مورد اشاره شده و یکی از طرح های توسعه شپنا افزایش تولید روزانه 8 میلیون لیتر بنزین به 20 میلیون لیتر است


Salute to my fundamentalist fellow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

yet an other explosion happened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

skyshadow said:


> yet an other explosion happened


We should make a thread about these "accidental" explosions in the US. They seem very accidental.
And let's not forget that Israel had nothing to do with the explosions in Iran. The US was behind them. Israel is just pretending that it played a role in them.

دلار امروز شد 25،300 تومن. واقعاً جای تبریک داره به این مملکت داری. یعنی حقوق متوسط جامعه نزدیک 115 دلار در ماه هست الان

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -SINAN-

Shawnee said:


> I remember you said that Erdogan may not get reelected soon and Turkish policy may switch back to republican days like Ecevit/cilar. I have a hard time seeing that.
> Would a republican let go of the maritime boundary proposed by Turkey? I would say NO. You will need Libyan presence for that.
> How can a republican make a change on Syria or Libya?
> ...


Turkish EEZ will be protected regardless of the ruling party. Other candidates saying we don't need to choose sides in civil wars at abroad. International Laws are already on our side, it's Erdogan's fault for not being able to solve disputes via diplomacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Guys, let's open a thread about all recent explosions in the US. Unfortunately, I don't have a VPN now and I can't open US news websites to do that on my own.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Guys, let's open a thread about all recent explosions in the US. Unfortunately, I don't have a VPN now and I can't open US news websites to do that on my own.


You open the thread bro, and the members post the videos/links and stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> You open the thread bro, and the members post the videos/links and stuff


Done
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ongo...-after-a-series-of-explosions-in-iran.676684/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

QWECXZ said:


> Done
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ongo...-after-a-series-of-explosions-in-iran.676684/


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/explosions-and-fires-happening-all-over-us-main-land.676706/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm not an expert however I have read several articles on the matter. Some sources state that the Altay is going to cost more than $13 million USD when all is said and done. The project has seen several delays due to Erdogan switching the company in charge and various technical issues, including most recently issues with the engine. 

It seems like they're making some progress now, however at the end of the day, $12+ million USD for one unit, it's simply not worth it. This project reminds me of the Arjun tank made by India. Building a modern battle tank on paper may seem easy and switching parts may seem simple, but what happens when you make the switch and the things are clunky rather than smooth and seamless? 

Then it takes alot of time and effort to make things work effectively. Really I think Turkey should have just built its own tank from the ground up, or maybe something based on the Leopard 2 platform. I mean Turkey already has an upgrade program for the Leopard if I'm not mistaken, so it would have made sense. I just don't see the point of paying the full price to purchase the K2 and then trying to change everything on the tank in order to call it Turkish. 



-SINAN- said:


> Every single thing in your post wrong. I don't know why you are acting like Turkey experts while there are plentiful of Turkish members whom you can simply ask to.....



Realistically I don't think the Europeans are just going to sit back and allow Turkey to take all of southern Cyprus's natural gas. It takes alot to get the Europeans to actually beat the war drums but once they do, I mean France has aircraft carriers, nuclear weapons and cutting edge technology. If they really want to make a move I just don't see Turkey being able to prevail in the long run. Aside from that it seems that the Europeans are contemplating imposing new sanctions against Turkey.

The Americans are also on the verge of sanctioning Turkey. The US has been negotiating with Turkey regarding the S-400 and they were talking about a deal where the US would buy the S-400 but now it doesn't seem as if that deal will go through. After all it would be quite humiliating for Turkey to give up the S-400 in that manner and furthermore they would need permission from Russia first.

I don't think the Russians would care because at one point they even offered to sell the USA the S-400. The variants that Russia sells to their export clients are in reality inferior to what they themselves possess. The new S-500 is said to be capable of shooting down hypersonic missiles and hit targets in space, just to give you an idea. Anyways, at the end of the day it's about the principal and I don't see that deal for the transfer of the S-400 going through.

Then there's the situation in Libya. So far Turkey has been relatively successful in driving out the LNA from Tripoli and western Libya. However now Egypt is looking to get involved. In my opinion, considering the potential for this conflict to escalate, the best option is for both Libyan factions to come to the table and allow UN recognized elections. 

If this escalates, Egypt will surely send in its airforce and military and the entire situation will spiral out of control. The only thing that separates Egypt from Libya is a line in the sand that does not exist. On the other hand Turkey has to go past the entire Mediterranean, so in terms of logistics the Egyptians have an advantage. Not only that but the Egyptian airforce has Rafale fighter jets, thousand of Abrams tanks, missiles, potent air defenses and unlimited funding from UAE/Saudi/etc. If Egypt goes in full force I don't see things turning out favorably for the GNA or Turkey. I would say the best option right now is to negotiate. 




-SINAN- said:


> Turkish EEZ will be protected regardless of the ruling party. Other candidates saying we don't need to choose sides in civil wars at abroad. International Laws are already on our side, it's Erdogan's fault for not being able to solve disputes via diplomacy.


----------



## -SINAN-

sha ah said:


> I'm not an expert however I have read several articles on the matter. Some sources state that the Altay is going to cost more than $13 million USD when all is said and done. The project has seen several delays due to Erdogan switching the company in charge and various technical issues, including most recently issues with the engine.
> 
> It seems like they're making some progress now, however at the end of the day, $12+ million USD for one unit, it's simply not worth it. This project reminds me of the Arjun tank made by India. Building a modern battle tank on paper may seem easy and switching parts may seem simple, but what happens when you make the switch and the things are clunky rather than smooth and seamless?
> 
> Then it takes alot of time and effort to make things work effectively. Really I think Turkey should have just built its own tank from the ground up, or maybe something based on the Leopard 2 platform. I mean Turkey already has an upgrade program for the Leopard if I'm not mistaken, so it would have made sense. I just don't see the point of paying the full price to purchase the K2 and then trying to change everything on the tank in order to call it Turkish.


Like i said, i don't know what you read but what you are telling to people are just pure fantasy and nothing to do with reality. Repeating the same thing over and over won't make it real.

The rest of the post is Turkey's issues which is not business of others.


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> We should make a thread about these "accidental" explosions in the US. They seem very accidental.
> And let's not forget that Israel had nothing to do with the explosions in Iran. The US was behind them. Israel is just pretending that it played a role in them.
> 
> دلار امروز شد 25،300 تومن. واقعاً جای تبریک داره به این مملکت داری. یعنی حقوق متوسط جامعه نزدیک 115 دلار در ماه هست الان


probably BLM protesters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

First of all, just because you don't like the truth or it hurts your feelings, doesn't mean that it's a fantasy. You can't just dismiss whatever you don't like by simply saying that. You can keep repeating this fantasy line all you want but it doesn't change the truth and it doesn't discredit reliable sources.

Here are some sources backing up my claims

https://www.defensenews.com/industr...illion-dollar-altay-tank-program-faces-delay/

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...copter_Held_up_Due_to_Engine_Non_availability

https://www.defensenews.com/industr...m-is-harming-defense-projects-warn-officials/

https://www.armyrecognition.com/may..._main_battle_tank_mbt_about_to_be_solved.html

https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/originals/2018/04/turkey-army-will-use-most-expensive-tank.html?emailaddress=shrame@hotmail.com#

Second everyone has the right to discuss any issues, whether they be about Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, India, USA, or any other country. This is the Iranian Chill thread. That's what this section is for.

If you only want to hear like minded opinions from other Turkish fanboys then why come to the Iranian Chill section ? You are welcome to come here and have sensible discussions with people but don't think you can come here and impose own rigid outlook on others.



-SINAN- said:


> Like i said, i don't know what you read but what you are telling to people are just pure fantasy and nothing to do with reality. Repeating the same thing over and over won't make it real.
> 
> The rest of the post is Turkey's issues which is not business of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

علی الظاهر اول دماغش صاف بوده و اچار کشی شده


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> probably BLM protesters.


I don't know. I don't think BLM protestors have the balls to set two military ships on fire.


----------



## Blue In Green

Any news about the "explosion" in Isfahan? Is it even real?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> I don't know. I don't think BLM protestors have the balls to set two military ships on fire.


It wouldn't surprise me. They are really pissed and have all the motives to do it. And besides, buying weapons and even explosives in US is like buying candy in Iran

@BlueInGreen2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284830521445556224
The Isfahan fires was reported by Times of Israel and they are basing it on this guys tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284870451760640000


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> It wouldn't surprise me. They are really pissed and have all the motives to do it. And besides, buying weapons and even explosives in US is like buying candy in Iran


Buying explosives is not like buying candy in the US. The US restricts the purchase of dual use chemicals much better than Iran. Buying weapons is a different matter though.

Meanwhile, nobody would risk his life for that. They will shoot you dead right away if they catch you planting bombs in US military assets. They won't even bother to arrest you. And what happened to USS Bonhomme was no joke done by a bunch of angry protestors.



mangekyo said:


> It wouldn't surprise me. They are really pissed and have all the motives to do it. And besides, buying weapons and even explosives in US is like buying candy in Iran
> 
> @BlueInGreen2
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284830521445556224
> The Isfahan fires was reported by Times of Israel and they are basing it on this guys tweet


Many of the incidents on that map never occurred in reality.


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Buying explosives is not like buying candy in the US. The US restricts the purchase of dual use chemicals much better than Iran. Buying weapons is a different matter though.
> 
> Meanwhile, nobody would risk his life for that. They will shoot you dead right away if they catch you planting bombs in US military assets. They won't even bother to arrest you. And what happened to USS Bonhomme was no joke done by a bunch of angry protestors.



It is very easy to buy it in US if you know a guy. And if you already are into weapons, chances are very high that you do know a guy. But I am with you that most protestors wouldn't risk their lives planting explosives, but BLM protestors are so many and not all of them are peaceful and not all of them are even protesting against equality. If Arabs can get so pissed at the US and brainwashed enough to join IS and blow themselves up just to take down some westerners. I don't see why it should be different for Black Americans. I think its almost impossible to create paramilitary groups in a country like US because the US military would demolish them, but you never know. We might see a small short lived one.



QWECXZ said:


> Many of the incidents on that map never occurred in reality.


There are so many incidents that I have lost count.


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> It is very easy to buy it in US if you know a guy. And if you already are into weapons, chances are very high that you do know a guy. But I am with you that most protestors wouldn't risk their lives planting explosives, but BLM protestors are so many and not all of them are peaceful and not all of them are even protesting against equality. If Arabs can get so pissed at the US and brainwashed enough to join IS and blow themselves up just to take down some westerners. I don't see why it should be different for Black Americans. I think its almost impossible to create paramilitary groups in a country like US because the US military would demolish them, but you never know. We might see a small short lived one.



Are you seriously comparing ISIS with all the military and financial support they receive from regional and global powers with a bunch of angry people mostly aged between 18-30?



> There are so many incidents that I have lost count.


And yet, many of those incidents are fake and never happened. And there is not even a photo or a satellite image that proves they ever happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Are you seriously comparing ISIS with all the military and financial support they receive from regional and global powers with a bunch of angry people mostly aged between 18-30?


No. My point is there will always be lone actors and opportunists who will take advantage of instability. They have the motives and they have easy access to firepower. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerrilla_warfare



QWECXZ said:


> And yet, many of those incidents are fake and never happened. And there is not even a photo or a satellite image that proves they ever happened.


Which are fake?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> No. My point is there will always be lone actors and opportunists who will take advantage of instability. They have the motives and they have easy access to firepower.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerrilla_warfare



By putting explosives in the USN assets? Knowing that they won't survive it if they're caught?



> Which are fake?


Enghelab Fire? Garmdareh Explosion?


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> By putting explosives in the USN assets? Knowing that they won't survive it if they're caught?


Yes why not? That is what US would call a "terrorist attack" right?


QWECXZ said:


> Enghelab Fire? Garmdareh Explosion?


I will do some research, there have been a couple explosions that no one mentioned here in PDF

This is Enghelab:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282332470470467585
Garmdareh:

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/09/world/middleeast/iran-explosion.html


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Yes why not? That is what US would call a "terrorist attack" right?
> 
> I will do some research, there have been a couple explosions that no one mentioned here in PDF
> 
> This is Enghelab:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282328425160638466
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282332470470467585
> Garmdareh:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/09/world/middleeast/iran-explosion.html



Why not? ISIS had the support of Qatar and Turkey. It sold 10,000s of barrels of oil to Turkey per day. It had Israeli and US weapons. It controlled hundreds of thousands of kilometers of Iraq and Syria at the height of its power. If you think a group like ISIS is created by a bunch of angry Arabs, you have been brainwashed by Western media beyond repair.

Again, both of them are completely fake.

The Enghelab square photo doesn't look like an explosion. If we want to report any fire incident that the Fire Department extinguishes daily, then there will be hundreds of them. I can burn some leaves and create a smoke like that.

And the Garmdareh incident never happened. Satellite images proved that it was fake, first reported by Al-Arabiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Why not? ISIS had the support of Qatar and Turkey. It sold 10,000s of barrels of oil to Turkey per day. It had Israeli and US weapons. It controlled hundreds of thousands of kilometers of Iraq and Syria at the height of its power. If you think a group like ISIS is created by a bunch of angry Arabs, you have been brainwashed by Western media beyond repair.
> 
> Again, both of them are completely fake.
> 
> The Enghelab square photo doesn't look like an explosion. If we want to report any fire incident that the Fire Department extinguishes daily, then there will be hundreds of them. I can burn some leaves and create a smoke like that.
> 
> And the Garmdareh incident never happened. Satellite images proved that it was fake, first reported by Al-Arabiya.


It doesn't really matter to me tbh, I have lost track and stopped counting. I was just pointing out that the Isfahan explosion was first reported by Times of Israel, and they based the report on that tweet.



QWECXZ said:


> Why not? ISIS had the support of Qatar and Turkey. It sold 10,000s of barrels of oil to Turkey per day. It had Israeli and US weapons. It controlled hundreds of thousands of kilometers of Iraq and Syria at the height of its power. If you think a group like ISIS is created by a bunch of angry Arabs, you have been brainwashed by Western media beyond repair.



You are missing my point dude. Most ISIS fighters went from Europe, even dozens went from Norway. A couple years ago we had a Norwgian who blew up the Government quarters and killed a bunch of innocent kids because he was angry at immigrants. Another Norwegian killed his adopted sister and started shooting random muslims in a mosque. Why cant an angry black man that have been victim of systematic racism, discrimination, profiling, etc blow up some ship? You don't need to be ISIS or have support of the entire world to blow someplace up


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> It doesn't really matter to me tbh, I have lost track and stopped counting. I was just pointing out that the Isfahan explosion was first reported by Times of Israel, and they based the report on that tweet.
> 
> You are missing my point dude. Most ISIS fighters went from Europe, even dozens went from Norway. A couple years ago we had a Norwgian who blew up the Government quarters and killed a bunch of innocent kids because he was angry at immigrants. Another Norwegian killed his adopted sister and started shooting random muslims in a mosque. Why cant an angry black man that have been victim of systematic racism, discrimination, profiling, etc blow up some ship? You don't need to be ISIS or have support of the entire world to blow someplace up



My problem with your point is that you're comparing shooting at defenseless people or civilian buildings with blowing up a US Navy asset.


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> My problem with your point is that you're comparing shooting at defenseless people or civilian buildings with blowing up a US Navy asset.


Oh I know its unlikely, but not impossible. Who knows? I would say its more likely than that we are behind it though.


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Oh I know its unlikely, but not impossible. Who knows? I would say its more likely than that we are behind it though.


Your argument is like saying that it's unlikely that reptilians exist and US presidents are appointed by aliens ruling over our planet, but it's not impossible.


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Your argument is like saying that it's unlikely that reptilians exist and US presidents are appointed by aliens ruling over our planet, but it's not impossible.


So you think that the likelihood of a black US navy working on a US navy ship, is sick of systematic racism, discrimination etc and in the heat of all this BLM protests, decides to blow up a ship he has full access to, with weapons that he also has full access to, is the same as the likelihood of Annunaki ruling over our planet?


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> So you think that the likelihood of a black US navy working on a US navy ship, is sick of systematic racism, discrimination etc and in the heat of all this BLM protests, decides to blow up a ship he has full access to, with weapons that he also has full access to, is the same as the likelihood of Annunaki ruling over our planet?


Yes. Maybe not exactly the same, but close. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Yes. Maybe not exactly the same, but close. lol


I have worked 11 years in the security field. I have even handled "classified" goods that were ordered by the US embassy. Trust me, its not like they show in the movies.


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> I have worked 11 years in the security field. I have even handled "classified" goods that were ordered by the US embassy. Trust me, its not like they show in the movies.


No, I'm not overestimating the US security capabilities. Even though I don't underestimate them either. I remember years ago during Obama's administration, some security guy successfully bypassed all security layers of Pentagon to reach the presidential palace. 

My point is that the BLM protestors are not violent people trained to do sabotage operations. Americans are entitled to bear arms. Yet none of the protestors shot at the US police or riot forces. Did they? It takes balls and training to carry out such a sabotage operation in US military assets. It's not something that your run of the mill citizen can do.


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> My point is that the BLM protestors are not violent people trained to do sabotage operations. Americans are entitled to bear arms. Yet none of the protestors shot at the US police or riot forces. Did they? It takes balls and training to carry out such a sabotage operation in US military assets. It's not something that your run of the mill citizen can do.


Thats the average BLM protestor, I'm saying there could be small groups of people with different motives. ex cons, thugs, ex soldiers, extremists etc. It doesn't even need to be a group, one person is all it takes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Thats the average BLM protestor, I'm saying there could be small groups of people with different motives. ex cons, thugs, ex soldiers, extremists etc. It doesn't even need to be a group, one person is all it takes.


Why would an ex-con or a thug risk his life to do something when there's no money involved?

I personally think it takes more than just anger for a person to carry out such a sophisticated thing. And I doubt it's possible to blow up a ship with only one person. Unless we believe in anti-establishment heroes like in V for Vendetta xD


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Why would an ex-con or a thug risk his life to do something when there's no money involved?
> 
> I personally think it takes more than just anger for a person to carry out such a sophisticated thing. And I doubt it's possible to blow up a ship with only one person. Unless we believe in anti-establishment heroes like in V for Vendetta xD


Really? Breivik even called the police and confessed after he blew up the government quarters and killed all those innocent kids. Jihadists blow themselves up all the time, they don't blow themselves up for money. It is very possible to do it, trust me, How do you think the US embassy would feel if they found out an Iranian were handling their classified goods? Just think what would happen if I was the wrong person.


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Really? Breivik even called the police and confessed after he blew up the government quarters and killed all those innocent kids. Jihadists blow themselves up all the time, they don't blow themselves up for money. It is very possible to do it, trust me, How do you think the US embassy would feel if they found out an Iranian were handling their classified goods? Just think what would happen if I was the wrong person.


Fair enough. I admit that there are insane people who are capable of doing irrational things, but they are not that many to carry out so many attacks in just one week. But nevertheless, whoever is carrying out these "incidents" in the US, may we see more of these incidents in the future.


----------



## -SINAN-

sha ah said:


> First of all, just because you don't like the truth or it hurts your feelings,


I stopped after reading this, i don't discuss with foreigners who claims that they know my country better than i do.

And everything you said about Altay tank and it's history is false. Either learn the truth or continue believe what you choose to believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I'm not claiming to "know more" about Turkey than anyone but your claim regarding foreigners is just silly.

Just because you're Turkish does not mean that you automatically know more about your country than a well versed foreigner. I'm from Iran, does that mean that I must know more regarding Iran than "any" foreigner out there ?

Furthermore I provided links and sources which validate my claims. If you can refute those sources go ahead. If you want to have a sensible discussion then that's fine, but if you make bold claims then you should be able to back up your claims up with reliable, reputable source material.

If you're not able to back up your claims then you can believe whatever you like, whatever helps you sleep better at night. However don't expect everyone and anyone you encounter to blindly accept your claims.



-SINAN- said:


> I stopped after reading this, i don't discuss with foreigners who claims that they know my country better than i do.
> 
> And everything you said about Altay tank and it's history is false. Either learn the truth or continue believe what you choose to believe.



Honestly this whole conspiracy theory is getting a bit out of hand.

Every fire or accident that takes place is now being credited to Israel, Mossad, CIA or the boogeyman (lulukhorkhore). The Natanz explosion yes that was a clear example of industrial sabotage orchestrated by a hostile foreign power.

However this does not automatically mean that every accident in Iran should be attributed to some nefarious, foreign plot. I mean Iran is a country of 80 million people, accidents happen, fires break out, things happen.

Have there been sabotage operations conducted in Iran by Iran's enemies ? Yes. Have there probably been attempted sabotage operations that have been foiled ? Maybe, probably ? Should every fire or accident in Iran be attributed to Mossad ? CIA ? etc ? Now that's actually ridiculous.

One thing to keep in mind is that some of the hottest temperatures ever recorded in history have been in southern Iran. Summers in Iran are extremely hot, especially in the south, but regardless, in general Iran tends to experience boiling hot summers.

Infact some areas in Iran experience so much extreme heat that in some cases traffic signs or cars will simply melt and turn into mush and when you add that factor to combustible materials and even the slightest bit of carelessness or negligence or human error in industrial sites, you have an easy recipe for disaster.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/weat...-hottest-temperature-ever-recorded/440644001/

Also haven't there been a series of fires or accidents related to the US military in the states recently ? I also heard about more cyber attacks on Israeli water filtration sites. Again is there a chance Iran has retaliated one way or the other ? Yes. But can we attribute every accident or fire at some industrial plant in the USA/Israel/Saudi Arabia to Iran ? No



mangekyo said:


> It wouldn't surprise me. They are really pissed and have all the motives to do it. And besides, buying weapons and even explosives in US is like buying candy in Iran
> 
> @BlueInGreen2
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284830521445556224
> The Isfahan fires was reported by Times of Israel and they are basing it on this guys tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284870451760640000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

sha ah said:


> Furthermore I provided links and sources which validate my claims.


Your links do not validate anything except the recent Engine problem with MTU (all 5 links) it doesn't validate %5 of your total claims. Like "Turks bought Korean tank", "Swaped some of the sub systems", "Didn't bought Leapord 2 tanks" "$12 million per tank" all of these are wrong and pure fantasy. I don't want to discuss with this mentality. Your knowledge is very poor and you refuse to learn, what can i do.


----------



## mangekyo

The security guards, police, and soldiers, everyone found innocent after brutally murdering this Eritrean refugee because they thought he was an Arab terrorist. 

They were found innocent because the judge ruled they had acted in good faith. 

First they shoot him, then when he is bleeding on the ground, they refuse to treat him, they spit on him, throw chairs on him, kick his head. "Good faith"

Israelis really are the worst people on earth, I have met some in person and this video really tells how the average Israeli human is.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

Iran ended up the first destination for Kadhimi while his trip to KSA was cancelled under the pretext of illness of the KSA king. Important.
....


----------



## Shams313

mangekyo said:


> The security guards, police, and soldiers, everyone found innocent after brutally murdering this Eritrean refugee because they thought he was an Arab terrorist.
> 
> They were found innocent because the judge ruled they had acted in good faith.
> 
> First they shoot him, then when he is bleeding on the ground, they refuse to treat him, they spit on him, throw chairs on him, kick his head. "Good faith"
> 
> Israelis really are the worst people on earth, I have met some in person and this video really tells how the average Israeli human is.


they have been doing this in Israel, just thinks, what they r doing in Palestinians and around the world.


----------



## Muhammed45

@mangekyo
داداش بیخیال بیا اینور سوتی دادی 

زیاد مهم نیست من خودم استاد سوتی ام


----------



## mangekyo

In Chiniminia khoda nadaran, nemidoonam chera tarafdareshooni, ma mosalman hastim, Irani hastim, aslan farhange ma ba una kolli fargh mikone. una nokare urupa va amrika hastan, fek nakon chun pool daravordan alan adam shodan,


----------



## Muhammed45

mangekyo said:


> In Chiniminia khoda nadaran, nemidoonam chera tarafdareshooni, ma mosalman hastim, Irani hastim, aslan farhange ma ba una kolli fargh mikone. una nokare urupa va amrika hastan, fek nakon chun pool daravordan alan adam shodan,


بابا به طرفداری نیست داداش به خدا

اینا اگر سقوط کنند آمریکا دهن آسیا و روسیه رو سرویس می کنند. الان اینا تنها هستند. بهترین فرصت برای ماست. 

به پول که نیست، به موضع سیاسیه. اون افراطی هایی که از چچن و ترکستان چین وارد سوریه می شدند یادت رفته؟ به چینی ها حق نمیدی دهنشون رو سرویس کنن؟ بمب‌گذاری و سر بریدن و قتل وغارت کار این جماعته. ببین چه بلایی سر سوریه در آوردن.

بحث طرفداری نیست.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Unmoghe bayad be esrailia hagh bedim ke felestiniaro mizanan mikoshan na? Na dadash intori nist. Heyf ke zoor nadarim, zooremon be kasi nemirese.


----------



## Muhammed45

mangekyo said:


> Unmoghe bayad be esrailia hagh bedim ke felestiniaro mizanan mikoshan na? Na dadash intori nist. Heyf ke zoor nadarim, zooremon be kasi nemirese.


نه به اسرائیلی ها حق نمیدم. 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/arabic-coffee-shop.298944/page-408#post-12549884


----------



## 925boy

mangekyo said:


> The security guards, police, and soldiers, everyone found innocent after brutally murdering this Eritrean refugee because they thought he was an Arab terrorist.
> 
> They were found innocent because the judge ruled they had acted in good faith.
> 
> First they shoot him, then when he is bleeding on the ground, they refuse to treat him, they spit on him, throw chairs on him, kick his head. "Good faith"
> 
> Israelis really are the worst people on earth, I have met some in person and this video really tells how the average Israeli human is.


wow, SO SAD...but you see, ISrael and US have ALOT in common, for one- they have respectively chosen Palestinian Arabs and Black people respectively as people they treat "fairly"even when a white person would say they were abused if they were treated like thse 2 groups...sad..Israel nt a real democracy..and neither is US..truth coming out though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Hi Guys, btw @cabatli_53 wants me banned on PDF. he gave me warning because i posted an article in the Thread on TUrkey's activities in Libya about Turkey sending ISIS to Libya, but he used the excuse that i am "derailing the thread"..how is TUrkey sending ISIS fighters to LIby NOW not relevant to this issue? @LeGenD @waz Please monitor this your mod, he has something out for me...on the other turkish thread, Turks and their supporters were derailing the thread, the moment i made one one sentence response, he stomped on my head saying "no more thread derailing"

YOu can clearly see the user Oublious making an lrrelevant and trolling comment towards me, and i made a response back..but i'm the only one trolling or making irrelevant posts???? YO PDF, MANAGE YOUR BIASED MODS!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

925boy said:


> Hi Guys, btw @cabatli_53 wants me banned on PDF. he gave me warning because i posted an article in the Thread on TUrkey's activities in Libya about Turkey sending ISIS to Libya, but he used the excuse that i am "derailing the thread"..how is TUrkey sending ISIS fighters to LIby NOW not relevant to this issue? @LeGenD @waz Please monitor this your mod, he has something out for me...on the other turkish thread, Turks and their supporters were derailing the thread, the moment i made one one sentence response, he stomped on my head saying "no more thread derailing"
> 
> YOu can clearly see the user Oublious making an lrrelevant and trolling comment towards me, and i made a response back..but i'm the only one trolling or making irrelevant posts???? YO PDF, MANAGE YOUR BIASED MODS!
> View attachment 653109


there is freedom of speech in the PDF as i know. if there was non, people would get banned for posting and saying iran is a terrorist supporting state. no one gets banned if he is making threads based on new outlets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Unmoghe bayad be esrailia hagh bedim ke felestiniaro mizanan mikoshan na? Na dadash intori nist. Heyf ke zoor nadarim, zooremon be kasi nemirese.



اسرائیل رفته سال 1948 مردمانی که ازشون پذیرایی کردن و میزبانشون بودن رو از خونشون بیرون کرده و کشورشون رو اشغال کرده و بعد هم اون جا رو 7 دهه هست داره پاکسازی نژادی می کنه و با غیراسرائیلی ها مثل ان رفتار می کنه. حتی با اسرائیلی های اصالتاً یهودی غیر آشکنازی که پوستشون تیره هست برخورد زننده ای دارن
اون وقت داری این رو با جدایی طلبی تو چین مقایسه می کنی؟

واقعاً نمی دونم چی بگم. این یکی پستت قشنگ رفت رو اعصاب​


mohammad45 said:


> نه به اسرائیلی ها حق نمیدم.
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/arabic-coffee-shop.298944/page-408#post-12549884


سلام برادر. می گم چرا انقدر به این یابوهایی مثل اون پان اسلامیک پاکستان بها می دی؟ یارو طرفدار طالبان هست و از ایران خوشش نمیاد

پشتون هست و عاشق طالبان هست چون فکر می کنه طالبان قدرت رو تو افغانستان دست پشتون ها می ده. کم این طالبان بی ناموس هزاره های افغان رو کشت که تو اینطوری به اون بی شعور بها می دی؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Breaking News: Ayatollah Khamenei said The American crime in the assassination of Sardar Soleimani was an example of the result of the American presence in Iraq.
They killed your guest in your house and explicitly confessed to this crime; This is not a small issue.
*The Islamic Republic of Iran will never forget this issue and will definitely strike the Americans.



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285617397072879616



Analysis: When the leader of the revolution speaks of a "reciprocal blow," it probably means that hitting Ain al-Assad's was not even revenge.

The reciprocal blow may be performed in two forms; One is hitting the equivalent of Haj Qasim (in terms of position) and the second is fatal blows in various ways to get the United States out of the region.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> اسرائیل رفته سال 1948 مردمانی که ازشون پذیرایی کردن و میزبانشون بودن رو از خونشون بیرون کرده و کشورشون رو اشغال کرده و بعد هم اون جا رو 7 دهه هست داره پاکسازی نژادی می کنه و با غیراسرائیلی ها مثل ان رفتار می کنه. حتی با اسرائیلی های اصالتاً یهودی غیر آشکنازی که پوستشون تیره هست برخورد زننده ای دارن
> اون وقت داری این رو با جدایی طلبی تو چین مقایسه می کنی؟
> 
> واقعاً نمی دونم چی بگم. این یکی پستت قشنگ رفت رو اعصاب​
> سلام برادر. می گم چرا انقدر به این یابوهایی مثل اون پان اسلامیک پاکستان بها می دی؟ یارو طرفدار طالبان هست و از ایران خوشش نمیاد
> 
> پشتون هست و عاشق طالبان هست چون فکر می کنه طالبان قدرت رو تو افغانستان دست پشتون ها می ده. کم این طالبان بی ناموس هزاره های افغان رو کشت که تو اینطوری به اون بی شعور بها می دی؟​


بعضی مواقع لازمه حقیقت رو بیان کرد. البته حرف شما درسته و اگه زیاده روی کردم معذرت میخوام. چشم تکرار نمیشه. میگن کم حرف زدن نشانه عقل زیاده. ما هم که از این نعمت بی بهره ایم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> بعضی مواقع لازمه حقیقت رو بیان کرد. البته حرف شما درسته و اگه زیاده روی کردم معذرت میخوام. چشم تکرار نمیشه. میگن کم حرف زدن نشانه عقل زیاده. ما هم که از این نعمت بی بهره ایم.


حقیقت از دید اون آقا این هست که نام ایران باید در اصل برای افغانستان یا پاکستان باشه و مردم ایرانیک ربطی به ایران ندارن و کشور ما این نام رو دزدیده از اونها (حتی گفتنش هم مسخره هست)
پشتون ها خیلی هاشون دشمن پارس ها هستند. نمونه همین الانش رئیس جمهور افغانستان که از زمانی که دانشگاه کابل بود با مردم و زبان فارسی مشکل داشت

طرف هم از نظر نژادی هم از نظر مذهبی با ما دشمنی داره. انقدر بهش پروبال نده​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> حقیقت از دید اون آقا این هست که نام ایران باید در اصل برای افغانستان یا پاکستان باشه و مردم ایرانیک ربطی به ایران ندارن و کشور ما این نام رو دزدیده از اونها (حتی گفتنش هم مسخره هست)
> پشتون ها خیلی هاشون دشمن پارس ها هستند. نمونه همین الانش رئیس جمهور افغانستان که از زمانی که دانشگاه کابل بود با مردم و زبان فارسی مشکل داشت
> 
> طرف هم از نظر نژادی هم از نظر مذهبی با ما دشمنی داره. انقدر بهش پروبال نده​


حتما. جالبه من فکر میکردم پشتون ها رابطه خوبی با فارس و فارسی دارند.

وقتی میبینم به اسم دین ترکها و اعراب با ایران مقابله می کنند و یارگیری اسلام علیه ایران انجام میدن سعی میکنم تا شده دیدگاه این جماعت رو لااقل اگر نشد عوض کنم کمی تاثیر بذارم.

در کل قول میدم تکرار نشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

رهبر ترکهای سین کیانگ با حمایت از پانترک های ایران بار ها با ایران مخالفت کرده
چین هم زد تو پوزشون
...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> حتما. جالبه من فکر میکردم پشتون ها رابطه خوبی با فارس و فارسی دارند.
> 
> وقتی میبینم به اسم دین ترکها و اعراب با ایران مقابله می کنند و یارگیری اسلام علیه ایران انجام میدن سعی میکنم تا شده دیدگاه این جماعت رو لااقل اگر نشد عوض کنم کمی تاثیر بذارم.
> 
> در کل قول میدم تکرار نشه.


ببخشید من جسارت کردما
من فقط خواستم بهت دیدگاه های اون شخص رو بگم چون با هم دیگه خیلی صحبت کردیم قبلاً و شناخت خوبی از دیدگاهاش پیدا کردم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> ببخشید من جسارت کردما
> من فقط خواستم بهت دیدگاه های اون شخص رو بگم چون با هم دیگه خیلی صحبت کردیم قبلاً و شناخت خوبی از دیدگاهاش پیدا کردم


میگن مومن آینه برادرشه. 
انتقاد برادرانه شیرین تر از عسله. چون هدایت کننده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

One day you will see how big mistake you made to trust the Chinese. Don't forget they are the ones who kept Corona a secret fro over 2 months and sent infected Chinese people to Iran. I understand the country is in a difficult position, but blindly supporting China is against our interest and is traitorous. There is no difference with you and those who blindly support the west. In all our history, culture, our way of life, we are thought to live and die as men, we should not sell ourselves to China and become Arabs. No matter the consequences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyo said:


> One day you will see how big mistake you made to trust the Chinese. Don't forget they are the ones who kept Corona a secret fro over 2 months and sent infected Chinese people to Iran. I understand the country is in a difficult position, but blindly supporting China is against our interest and is traitorous. There is no difference with you and those who blindly support the west. In all our history, culture, our way of life, we are thought to live and die as men, we should not sell ourselves to China and become Arabs. No matter the consequences



The phrase _"stuck between a rock and a hard-place"_ truly does come into play here doesn't it? 

You're absolutely right though, Iran shouldn't find itself too dependent on any one single world-power as it can prove to be detrimental in the long-run but at the same time Iran has quite literally been forcibly pushed into China's arms by America's Zionist-led vision for the Middle-East (thank you Racist Apartheid Israel). 

Undoubtedly there have been extensive talks behind closed where Iranian political figures and heads-of-state levied all their options and made the choice that seemed most logical. That being this ambiguous "25-year" accord with China, of which I don't know how fruitful it will end up being for Iran in the long-run but we will see I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

BlueInGreen2 said:


> The phrase _"stuck between a rock and a hard-place"_ truly does come into play here doesn't it?
> 
> You're absolutely right though, Iran shouldn't find itself too dependent on any one single world-power as it can prove to be detrimental in the long-run but at the same time Iran has quite literally been forcibly pushed into China's arms by America's Zionist-led vision for the Middle-East (thank you Racist Apartheid Israel).
> 
> Undoubtedly there have been extensive talks behind closed where Iranian political figures and heads-of-state levied all their options and made the choice that seemed most logical. That being this ambiguous "25-year" accord with China, of which I don't know how fruitful it will end up being for Iran in the long-run but we will see I guess.


I know China was our last resort, if not we would have leaned towards them from the beginning, not after the JCPOA failed and trade with EU failed. I am worried that some traitors have already sold our country to China because of the economic benefits it brings them. I am worried we will become too dependent of China and find ourselves in a mess we cant get out of. One member here told me months ago that Iran is about to become a Chinese vassal state. I did not believe him then, I believe him now.

On too many occasions have we put China above Iran.

China kept Corona a secret from us, they sent infected Chinese to our cities and infected our beloved citizens - we refused to criticize them and now we are paying the price.

We refused to stop flying into China even when the Corona was ravaging our country, just to show support to China. We put Chinas dignity above our beloved citizens lives - we are now paying the price.

We remain silent while they do ethnic cleansing and genocide of muslims - we have lost our souls pride and dignity - one day, we will pay the price

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

mangekyo said:


> I know China was our last resort, if not we would have leaned towards them from the beginning, not after the JCPOA failed and trade with EU failed. I am worried that some traitors have already sold our country to China because of the economic benefits it brings them. I am worried we will become too dependent of China and find ourselves in a mess we cant get out of. One member here told me months ago that Iran is about to become a Chinese vassal state. I did not believe him then, I believe him now.
> 
> On too many occasions have we put China above Iran.
> 
> China kept Corona a secret from us, they sent infected Chinese to our cities and infected our beloved citizens - we refused to criticize them and now we are paying the price.
> 
> We refused to stop flying into China even when the Corona was ravaging our country, just to show support to China. We put Chinas dignity above our beloved citizens lives - we are now paying the price.
> 
> We remain silent while they do ethnic cleansing and genocide of muslims - we have lost our souls pride and dignity - one day, we will pay the price



It's the ethnic cleansing, genocide and inhuman oppression of the Uighur's that really gets to me (I've taken this matter somewhat personally). On the one hand, this represents a nigh unforgivable act that can't and shouldn't go unnoticed by Iran or the world-community yet on the other China holds the economic cards for Iran's future financial/economic wealth/growth (supposedly) so it's hard to criticize much less "act" against them because of it. Iran doesn't have anybody else to run to for help in this arena as the Europeans states are cucked beyond belief and will lose all their dignity/integrity before they stand up to Israel and the U.S. Other states around the world like India or East Asian nations won't risk American sanctions just to do business with Iran, so that's also out of the question.

China really is the only one left and, well, China needs Iran to see its BRI (Belt and Road Initiative) completed successfully. So even then, China and Iran would have had such talks for an agreement like the "25-year" accord going on at sometime and place. What we do need to acknowledge though is that China is going to want to spread its wings across the globe as now it has the financial and physical ability to do so and wanted to so for quite some time. We are dealing with shrewd, smart thinking long-term tacticians here who think it decades and centuries. 

I won't even begin to act like I know what Iran-China relations actually entail and just how much either-side has influence on the other but some of the trends I've seen over the years are indeed concerning. But I have to be hopeful that such relations will be beneficial to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SubWater

Jews and prophet

https://www.aparat.com/v/uNP5m/دشمن_شناسی_دینی


----------



## TruthHurtz

BlueInGreen2 said:


> It's the ethnic cleansing, genocide and inhuman oppression of the Uighur's that really gets to me (I've taken this matter somewhat personally). On the one hand, this represents a nigh unforgivable act that can't and shouldn't go unnoticed by Iran or the world-community yet on the other China holds the economic cards for Iran's future financial/economic wealth/growth (supposedly) so it's hard to criticize much less "act" against them because of it. Iran doesn't have anybody else to run to for help in this arena as the Europeans states are cucked beyond belief and will lose all their dignity/integrity before they stand up to Israel and the U.S. Other states around the world like India or East Asian nations won't risk American sanctions just to do business with Iran, so that's also out of the question.
> 
> China really is the only one left and, well, China needs Iran to see its BRI (Belt and Road Initiative) completed successfully. So even then, China and Iran would have had such talks for an agreement like the "25-year" accord going on at sometime and place. What we do need to acknowledge though is that China is going to want to spread its wings across the globe as now it has the financial and physical ability to do so and wanted to so for quite some time. We are dealing with shrewd, smart thinking long-term tacticians here who think it decades and centuries.
> 
> I won't even begin to act like I know what Iran-China relations actually entail and just how much either-side has influence on the other but some of the trends I've seen over the years are indeed concerning. But I have to be hopeful that such relations will be beneficial to Iran.



There is no stupid genocide.


----------



## Muhammed45

There is no genocide of Muslims in China. If it were then id be One of the First ones to go against them. Furthermore i have seen some of these so called Turkistani savages in Syria. For example, the human Rights watch in Syria reported that the ISIS members of Uyghurs entered Syria with Turkish intelligence support. Turkey is leading country of terrorists in Syria
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.irna.ir/amp/83059580/






These savages beheaded Syrians in cold blood and announced the independent state of Turkistanis in Syria. 
https://www.rokna.net/بخش-جهان-96/442525-جزئیات-تشکیل-ایالت-خودمختار-ترکستانی-ها-در-سوریه

China did the right thing to send them to Education camps. That was the best decision they have made in case of these savages. Plus Chinese government tried to educate the ones that had intentions to announce the independent state of Islamic Turkistani which was same as ISIS in Syria.

The field commanders of East Turkistan terrorists





















@BlueInGreen2 @mangekyo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mangekyo said:


> One day you will see how big mistake you made to trust the Chinese. Don't forget they are the ones who kept Corona a secret fro over 2 months and sent infected Chinese people to Iran. I understand the country is in a difficult position, but blindly supporting China is against our interest and is traitorous. There is no difference with you and those who blindly support the west. In all our history, culture, our way of life, we are thought to live and die as men, we should not sell ourselves to China and become Arabs. No matter the consequences


well, the first patients we treated in tehran were not chinese , they were some employees of an airline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

چین در سه سال اخیر تحت فشار شدید از سمت امریکا بوده و این فشار یکی از دلایل این همکاری چند ساله بوده تا حال امریکا رو بگیره

سرمایه گذاری در نفت و گاز ایران پر خطر تره سعودیه مگه حملات حوثی ها زیادتر شه

چین ریسک بزرگتر کرده و میدونه ایران انتقام هایی داره که بکشه و وضعیت سلاح هسته ایش تثبیت نشده

باید مفاد این قرارداد رو دید ولی احتمالا خطر بزرگتر کنار کشیدن چینه نه مفتخری نفت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

mohammad45 said:


> There is no genocide of Muslims in China. If it were then id be One of the First ones to go against them. Furthermore i have seen some of these so called Turkistani savages in Syria. For example, the human Rights watch in Syria reported that the ISIS members of Uyghurs entered Syria with Turkish intelligence support. Turkey is leading country of terrorists in Syria
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.irna.ir/amp/83059580/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These savages beheaded Syrians in cold blood and announced the independent state of Turkistanis in Syria.
> https://www.rokna.net/بخش-جهان-96/442525-جزئیات-تشکیل-ایالت-خودمختار-ترکستانی-ها-در-سوریه
> 
> China did the right thing to send them to Education camps. That was the best decision they have made in case of these savages. Plus Chinese government tried to educate the ones that had intentions to announce the independent state of Islamic Turkistani which was same as ISIS in Syria.
> 
> The field commanders of East Turkistan terrorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BlueInGreen2 @mangekyo


@TruthHurtz @mohammad45 

My apologies, I shouldn't have used the word genocide but there is severe-oppression of Uighurs at least, that much I do know. I just got a little worked up watching those drone videos with those people being lined up next to the trains in what looked to be some sort of camp and got emotional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

BlueInGreen2 said:


> @TruthHurtz @mohammad45
> 
> My apologies, I shouldn't have used the word genocide but there is severe-oppression of Uighurs at least, that much I do know. I just got a little worked up watching those drone videos with those people being lined up next to the trains in what looked to be some sort of camp and got emotional.


Man, it's always the same. Countries that oppose the US are always portrayed as human rights violators. It is Washington's effective weapon against its adversaries.
Do not trust it. It's the same game since the 60's.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

Dariush the Great said:


> Man, it's always the same. Countries that oppose the US are always portrayed as human rights violators. It is Washington's effective weapon against its adversaries.
> Do not trust it. It's the same game since the 60's.



Dont say we should not trust western accusation on China in Uigyur case. Better be critical on it. Indonesian delegation has visited the camp and Xinjiang and they say they are not satisfied with the result and many limitation happen just like they cannot go outside hotel alone without being accompanied by Chinese official.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.s

Apparently this guy is responsible for natanz explosion. this news is not confirmed yet.


----------



## Muhammed45

M.s said:


> View attachment 653313
> 
> Apparently this guy is responsible for natanz explosion. this news is not confirmed yet.


خداوکیلی یک نگاهی به تیپ و قیافه اش بکنن قبل اعتماد کردن. نمیگم هرکس که کراوات بزنه آدم بدی هست اما اعتماد به یک شخصیت لیبرال در حساس ترین مکان‌های نظامی و هسته ای خودکشی به سبک آمریکایی است.


----------



## Shawnee

M.s said:


> View attachment 653313
> Apparently this guy is responsible for natanz explosion. this news is not confirmed yet.



Source?
...


----------



## mangekyo

Uighur women who are pregnant are forced to do abortion, - this alone meets the criteria for the definition of genocide.
Uighur women who are single, many of them are forced to live in the same room as Chinese men, sleep with them and marry them. (They send single Han Chinese men to the houses of single Uighur women, and force the Uighur women to live with them)
Uighur children are taken from their parents, sent to "re education" camps, where they are brainwashed to worship communism, leave Islam, forget their culture and language and speak Chinese and identify as a Chinese.

They are all sent to "re education" camps, where they live for some years while they do slave labor during daytime, and have to attend the "education" at night. When the "education" is finished, they get sold as slave labor and shipped to different factories in China.
They are cut open alive and their organs are harvested.
This is genocide and ethnic cleansing. *If you deny it you support it.* And don't try to justify it by saying there were Uighur terrorists in Syria. Should we do the same to Kurds in Iran because there are Kurds in Peshmerge?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285466667343065089


----------



## Iskander

mangekyo said:


> Uighur women who are pregnant are forced to do abortion, - this alone meets the criteria for the definition of genocide.
> Uighur women who are single, many of them are forced to live in the same room as Chinese men, sleep with them and marry them. (They send single Han Chinese men to the houses of single Uighur women, and force the Uighur women to live with them)
> Uighur children are taken from their parents, sent to "re education" camps, where they are brainwashed to worship communism, leave Islam, forget their culture and language and speak Chinese and identify as a Chinese.
> 
> They are all sent to "re education" camps, where they live for some years while they do slave labor during daytime, and have to attend the "education" at night. When the "education" is finished, they get sold as slave labor and shipped to different factories in China.
> They are cut open alive and their organs are harvested.
> This is genocide and ethnic cleansing. *If you deny it you support it.* And don't try to justify it by saying there were Uighur terrorists in Syria. Should we do the same to Kurds in Iran because there are Kurds in Peshmerge?


Well said


----------



## Indos

mangekyo said:


> Uighur women who are pregnant are forced to do abortion, - this alone meets the criteria for the definition of genocide.
> Uighur women who are single, many of them are forced to live in the same room as Chinese men, sleep with them and marry them. (They send single Han Chinese men to the houses of single Uighur women, and force the Uighur women to live with them)
> Uighur children are taken from their parents, sent to "re education" camps, where they are brainwashed to worship communism, leave Islam, forget their culture and language and speak Chinese and identify as a Chinese.
> 
> They are all sent to "re education" camps, where they live for some years while they do slave labor during daytime, and have to attend the "education" at night. When the "education" is finished, they get sold as slave labor and shipped to different factories in China.
> They are cut open alive and their organs are harvested.
> This is genocide and ethnic cleansing. *If you deny it you support it.* And don't try to justify it by saying there were Uighur terrorists in Syria. Should we do the same to Kurds in Iran because there are Kurds in Peshmerge?



We should be critical to many Western acquisition but this enforce pairing policy is mentioned by China CCP mouthpiece themselves.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1...sDAghvXMsEUTPVvVCwoJczwwKRTV7OpuRj6n3OktOUxu4

* 1.1 million civil servants in Xinjiang pair up with ethnic minority residents to improve unity *
By Ji Yuqiao Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/7 23:28:40
0
Northwest China's Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region has implemented the pairing and assistance program between officials and the ethnic minority citizens to promote communication and interaction among different ethnic groups in Xinjiang. 

Until September 2018, some 1.1 million civil servants have paired up with more than 1.69 million ethnic minority citizens, especially village residents, People's Daily reported on Wednesday.

The report said that various administrative departments, enterprises from the central government and military departments, including the Xinjiang Production and Construction Corps and Xinjiang Armed Police Corps, have made over 49 million visits to local residents. The number of activities themed "ethnics unite as a family," held by these departments, reached more than 11 million.

"The pairing and assistance program has been implemented for two years, which is a successful practice for Xinjiang," Zhu Weiqun, former head of the Ethnic and Religious Affairs Committee of the National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference in Beijing, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

Besides promoting the unity of different ethnics in Xinjiang, Zhu noted that the program is beneficial to both the masses and civil servants in Xinjiang, as it helps officials get close to the grassroots level of Xinjiang society, bringing advanced technology and views to rural districts, which can solve their life difficulties and develop the productivity. 

"It can also help officials of Xinjiang to improve their serving conscious and capabilities," he added.

Zhu pointed out that the program should be insisted for a long time in accordance with the practical need.

The program began from October 16 in 2016, encouraging civil servants to interact actively with the masses in Xinjiang through various methods like pairing and regarding as relatives.


----------



## skyshadow

*major news : its official and confirmed: Harder revenge is on the way.*



Trump admits that the US military under his direct command, committed the assassination of General Soleimani & Abu Mahdi AlMuhandis. Iran & Iraq are avenger of these martyrs & will not rest until the perpetrators are punished. Harder revenge is on the way.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285949711967494144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohammad45 said:


> خداوکیلی یک نگاهی به تیپ و قیافه اش بکنن قبل اعتماد کردن. نمیگم هرکس که کراوات بزنه آدم بدی هست اما اعتماد به یک شخصیت لیبرال در حساس ترین مکان‌های نظامی و هسته ای خودکشی به سبک آمریکایی است.


خوب اگر لیبرال نبود احتمالا بجای اینکه بمب بگذارد میرفت تمام سالن را را بالا میکشید.
راستی اگر این آقا مسئول سالن سانتریفوژ ها هستش چجور رفته توی محل تحقیقات و طراحی بمب گزاری کرده ؟ یعنی نطنز واقعا اینقدر هرکی به هرکی هستش ؟


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> خوب اگر لیبرال نبود احتمالا بجای اینکه بمب بگذارد میرفت تمام سالن را را بالا میکشید.
> راستی اگر این آقا مسئول سالن سانتریفوژ ها هستش چجور رفته توی محل تحقیقات و طراحی بمب گزاری کرده ؟ یعنی نطنز واقعا اینقدر هرکی به هرکی هستش ؟




والله منم مانده ام. وقتی دولت میگه قلب رآکتور رو درآوردیم فرستادیم موزه انتظار دیگه ای نمیشه داشت. تاسف که خون شهدامون پایمال شد. لااقل تحریم ها رو هم نتونستند بردارند.

این حجم از حماقت به خدا نو بره. ظریف در جلسه خصوصی غیرعلنی به نماینده های هم صنف خودش یعنی مجلس قبلی گفت که آقا من اعتماد کردم. اشتباهم همین بوده. اول اینکه چرا به ملت نمیگه غلط کردم و خلاص؟

عوضش میره وسط مجلس اصولگرا داد میزنه که آقا من هر ککه ای که خوردم رهبری گفت بخور. آدم نیم متر باشه مرد باشه خداوکیلی. پای کاری کردی بایست. احمدی نژاد هم زمان خر شدنش میگفت رهبری نمیذاشت مذاکره کنم. در کل گند زدند. تعامل نه خریت به سبک احمدی بود نه حماقت به سبک ظریف.


----------



## Shawnee

حالا معلومه این طرف بوده که بحثش رو می کنین
من هنوز منبع ندیدم
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

mohammad45 said:


> عوضش میره وسط مجلس اصولگرا داد میزنه که آقا من هر _*ککه*_ ای که خوردم رهبری گفت بخور. آدم نیم متر باشه مرد باشه خداوکیلی. پای کاری کردی بایست. احمدی نژاد هم زمان خر شدنش میگفت رهبری نمیذاشت مذاکره کنم. در کل گند زدند. تعامل نه خریت به سبک احمدی بود نه حماقت به سبک ظریف.



اصفهانی؟

..


----------



## M.s

شرمنده دوستان من نبودم جواب بدم. این خبر رو یکی از کانال ها زده بود فعلا تایید یا تکذیب نشده ولی این آقا تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم کارش کالیبراسیون و تجهیزات ابزار دقیق و اتوماسیون پیشرفته هستش و به سالن تست و مونتاژ دسترسی داشته و از قرار معلوم آدم معتبری هم هست و تا زمانی که خبر تایید یا تکذیب نشه نمیشه نظری داد.


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> اصفهانی؟
> 
> ..


نه 

ولی با اصفهانی ها به خصوص نجف آبادی ها دم خور بودیم. این ککه داستان داره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> خداوکیلی یک نگاهی به تیپ و قیافه اش بکنن قبل اعتماد کردن. نمیگم هرکس که کراوات بزنه آدم بدی هست اما اعتماد به یک شخصیت لیبرال در حساس ترین مکان‌های نظامی و هسته ای خودکشی به سبک آمریکایی است.


به این صحبت ها نیست. همین جاسوسی که چند روز پیش به دلیل فروش اطلاعات به سیا و موساد اعدام شد رو ندیدی؟ قیافش کپی بچه بسیجی ها بود​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> به این صحبت ها نیست. همین جاسوسی که چند روز پیش به دلیل فروش اطلاعات به سیا و موساد اعدام شد رو ندیدی؟ قیافش کپی بچه بسیجی ها بود​


یارو سپاهی نبوده. طبق گزارش تاجری بوده در سوریه. با همین وضعیت و توانایی های خاصی که داشته به سپاه نزدیک میشه و اطلاعات میده به موساد و سیا. ادعا نمیکنم که سپاهی ها امام پیغمبر هستند اما لااقل یک تعهدی دارند.






دست چپی چهره واقعی ملعونشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

mohammad45 said:


> یارو سپاهی نبوده. طبق گزارش تاجری بوده در سوریه. با همین وضعیت و توانایی های خاصی که داشته به سپاه نزدیک میشه و اطلاعات میده به موساد و سیا. ادعا نمیکنم که سپاهی ها امام پیغمبر هستند اما لااقل یک تعهدی دارند.
> View attachment 653902
> 
> 
> دست چپی چهره واقعی ملعونشه.


چه فرقی می کنه؟ قیافه رو زمانی که داشته با موساد و سی آی ای کار می کرده ببینی کپی بچه بسیجی ها هست. نیست؟

کسی که بخواد جاسوس باشه ریش گذاشتن و تغییر ظاهر براش کاری نداره​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

کشمیری دو تا خودکار تو جیبش داشت یکی برای کار شخصی یکی بیت المال

جاسوس کاربلد بلده کارشو
خطر از جانب قاضی منصوری هاست در موضوع هسته ای نه خاتمی ها

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.s

*ارشاد کریمی کیست؟*
3 ساعت پیش







«صبح روز چهارشنبه هم کانال سپاه سایبری مدعی شد عامل اصلی انفجار سایت هسته ای سایت ارشاد کریمی سالها پیمانکار سایت بوده و راه اندازی چرخه غنی سازی در اختیار وی قرار داشته است.»

دیده بان ایران نوشت: حادثهٔ انفجار سایت نطنز پنج‌شنبه ۱۲ تیر ۱۳۹۹ در تأسیسات هسته‌ای نطنز در شمال استان اصفهان، یکی از مهم‌ترین سایت‌های غنی‌سازی اورانیوم به وقوع پیوست که در همان ساعات اولیه انتشار خبر برخی گمانه زنی های رسانه ای محل «حادثه» را مرکز مونتاژ سانتریفوژ ایران اعلام کردند. ادعایی که بهروز کمالوندی، سخنگوی سازمان انرژی اتمی ایران در گفت و گو با خبرنگار صداوسیما آنرا اینگونه توصیف کرد: «این حادثه در یکی از سوله‌های محوطهٔ باز تأسیسات نطنز رخ داده‌است. به گفتهٔ او، این رخداد هیچ‌گونه تلفات جانی نداشته و لطمه‌ای به فعالیت‌های جاری این مجموعه نیز وارد نکرده‌است».

کمالوندی ۳ روز پس از این انفجار اضافه کرد که: “ما در مرحله اول متوجه شدیم که خوشبختانه این حادثه تلفات جانی نداشته اما خسارت‌های مالی قابل توجه بود اما همانطور که دبیرخانه شورای عالی امنیت ملی اعلام کرده است، الان مراجع امنیتی کشور می‌دانند که علت حادثه چیست اما بنا به ملاحظات امنیتی فعلا بنا ندارند در این باره صحبت کنند.”

اما با این وجود و موکول کردن علت اصلی حادثه باعث شد تا گمانه زنی ها در رابطه با وقوع این حادثه به سمت اسراییل برود. هرچند که ادعای «ادی کوهن» مشاور پیشین دفتر نخست‌وزیر اسرائیل هم در این بین بی تاثیر نبود.

این مقام مسئول پیشین اسراییل در توییترش ادعا کرد که اسرائیل بزرگترین کارخانه غنی‌سازی اورانیوم در ایران را بمباران و تخریب کرده‌است. بر اساس ادعای او انفجار و آتش‌سوزی در تأسیسات هسته‌ای ایران در نتیجهٔ حملهٔ جنگنده‌های اف ۱۶ اسرائیلی انجام شده‌است.

اما کمی بعد «بنی گانتس» وزیر امنیت اسرائیل و رئیس پیشین ستاد ارتش، در شانزدهٔ تیرماه ضمن رد این ادعا گفت: «آنگونه نیست که تمام اتفاقات رخ داده در ایران به اسرائیل مربوط باشد. شاید در طول این مدت همه به ما مشکوک بودند اما آنگونه نیست که هر آنچه در ایران رخ دهد به اسرائیل مربوط شود»

اما نکته دیگر در این ماجرا گزارش بی بی سی فارسی بود. این رسانه ادعا کرد که گروهی به نام «یوزپلنگان وطن» در ایمیلی به خبرنگاران بی‌بی‌سی فارسی مسئولیت حادثهٔ یاد شده را به عهده گرفته است. در این ایمیل ادعا شده‌است که اعضای این گروه در دستگاه‌های امنیتی ایران حضور و فعالیت دارند. بی‌بی‌سی نوشته که نمی‌تواند صحت این ادعا را تأیید کند.

در ایران هم مقامات هر از چند گاهی ضمن رد این گمانه زنی ها صحت علت اصلی ماجرا را به آینده موکول می کردند. به طور مثال مجتبی ذالنوری رییس کمیسیون امنیت ملی مجلس ۲۱ تیرماه درباره این حادثه به خبرگزاری ایرنا گفت: ابعاد مختلف در حال بررسی و عامل اصلی این حادثه تقریبا روشن ‌شده است ولی از موضع کمیسیون امنیت ملی سناریوهای مختلف در حال بررسی است که خدای‌نکرده در شناسایی علت اصلی اشتباه یا انحرافی صورت نگیرد.

این ادعا در حالی منتشر شد که یک روز قبل، سید یوسف طباطبایی‌نژاد در خطبه‌های نماز جمعه اصفهان، در رابطه با علت حادثه نطنز گفت: وسایلی از خارج برای آزمایش سانتریفیوژهای جدید خریداری شده بود یکی دو سال قبل توسط پیمانکار خارجی تعمیر شد و بیشترین احتمال آن است که توسط آنان یک بمب مدت‌دار یا چیزی شبیه آن کارگذاری شده است البته هنوز علت در دست بررسی است.

موضوعی که کریمی قدوسی پس از بازدید محل انفجار اعلام کرد: انفجار نطنز ناشی از عملیات نفوذ و خرابکاری بوده است. او پیشتر هم بازرسان آژانس را مسئول این انفجار معرفی کرده بود. ادعایی که محمدباقر قالیباف رییس مجلس یازدهم هم تلویحاً آنرا تایید کرده بود.

اما نکته جالب در این بین انتشار خبری در فیس بوک علی جوانمردی، خبرنگار سابق صدای آمریکا بود. او در رابطه با همین موضوع بامداد روز چهارشنبه دوم مرداد نوشت: طباطبایی نژاد امام جمعه اصفهان در خطبه های نماز جمعه این شهر با اشاره به جزئیاتی از حادثه نطنز ، دخالت پیمانکار در کار گذاشتن بمب در سالن سنجش سانتریفیوژها را تایید کرده است. این فرد ارشاد کریمی نام دارد که سالها پیمانکار سایت بوده و راه اندازی چرخه غنی سازی در اختیار وی قرار داشته است. وی بوسیله تیم خود سالن محل سانتریفیوژها را با استفاده از کارگذاشتن بمب منفجر کرده است و خسارت بزرگی به صنعت هسته ای ایران وارد کرده است.

صبح روز چهارشنبه هم کانال سپاه سایبری ضمن تایید خبر این خبرنگار سابق صدای آمریکا مدعی شد عامل اصلی انفجار سایت هسته ای نطنز شناسایی شده است. به نوشته این سایت ارشاد کریمی سالها پیمانکار سایت بوده و راه اندازی چرخه غنی سازی در اختیار وی قرار داشته است.

_اما ارشاد کریمی کیست؟_

مهندس ارشاد کریمی متولد سال ۱۳۴۴ بنیان‌گذار و مدیر عامل شرکت مهندسی “مقیاس همیشه ردیاب” می‌باشد. این شرکت که به نام شرکت مهندسی مهر فعالیت می‌کند، از پیشگامان حضور تخصصی در عرصه‌ی کالیبراسیون و اندازه‌گیری است. مهندس کریمی، در سال ۱۳۶۶ پس از فارغ‌التحصیلی در رشته‌ی مهندسی مکانیک، حرفه‌ی اندازه‌گیری دقیق و کالیبراسیون را آغاز کرد. ایشان همزمان با دوران جنگ، کار حرفه‌ای خود را در صنایع دفاع آغاز نموده و تا سال ۱۳۷۰ در واحد تجهیزات اندازه‌گیری دقیق، در ساخت ابزارهای اندازه‌گیری مانند گیج ‌های فرمان برو نرو، به فعالیت در حوزه‌ی طراحی، ساخت و کنترل اندازه‌گیری پرداخت. پس از آن، وارد بخش خصوصی شد و حدود دو سال تا اواخر سال ۱۳۷۲ در صنایع خودرو کار کرد. هم‌زمان با تحصیل در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد، با تمرکزی بیش از پیش، کار در حوزه‌ی اندازه‌گیری دقیق را در صنایع خودروسازی از سر گرفت.

وی با ورود به شرکت لکسر، شرکت تجاری واردکننده‌ی تجهیزات دستی، بر طبق یک توافق دو جانبه توانست در مدت چهار سال آن را به یک شرکت مهندسی در زمینه‌ی ابزار دقیق و کالیبراسیون تبدیل کند. او در سال ۱۳۷۷ از شرکت لکسر جدا شده و شرکت مهر را پایه‌گذاری کردند. شرکتی که گفته می شود با نهادهای بسیاری در حال همکاری است.

اما با این وجود باید منتظر واکنش نهادهای امنیتی به انتشار این خبر از سوی رسانه های خارجی و برخی کانال های تلگرامی منتسب(!) ماند. و از همه مهمتر واکنش شخص «ارشاد کریمی» که در حال حاضر متهم ردیف اول پرونده این انفجار از سوی برخی رسانه هاست.

دیده بان ایران به یکی از کارکنان شرکتی که مدعی شده پیمانکار نطنز بوده گفت و گوی انجام داده است: کارمند این شرکت اتهام های مربوط به خود را رد کرده و مدعی است پیگیر شکایت از منتشر کنندگان است.

انصاف نیوز

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

سلام دوستان گلم چطورین ؟



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

باز هم یه پیرمردی برگرده بگه بمب اتمی حرام است! اسرائیل حروم زاده هواپیمای مسافربری ماهان رو تو آسمون تهدید کرد. حال یکی از مسافرها بد گزارش شده​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> باز هم یه پیرمردی برگرده بگه بمب اتمی حرام است! اسرائیل حروم زاده هواپیمای مسافربری ماهان رو تو آسمون تهدید کرد. حال یکی از مسافرها بد گزارش شده​



راستش این پیرمرد حسابگر هم هست ولی فتوای مشتی بود خداییش
من فکر میکنم هواپیمای امریکا بوده
...


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> من فکر میکنم امریکا بوده
> ...


فرقی هم می کنه؟
مهم گستاخی هست. روز به روز دارن گستاخ تر می شن
همه این داستان ها از روزی که اون قرارداد ننگین برجام امضاء شد آغاز شده

الان هم که مجبور شدیم به چین و روسیه کلی امتیاز بدیم تا گند برجام رو تا حدی جمع کنیم

از همه بدتر این هست که خود خامنه ای هم پشتیبان برجام بوده و هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> فرقی هم می کنه؟
> مهم گستاخی هست. روز به روز دارن گستاخ تر می شن
> همه این داستان ها از روزی که اون قرارداد ننگین برجام امضاء شد آغاز شده
> 
> الان هم که مجبور شدیم به چین و روسیه کلی امتیاز بدیم تا گند برجام رو تا حدی جمع کنیم
> 
> از همه بدتر این هست که خود خامنه ای هم پشتیبان برجام بوده و هست​



همه چیز یدونه بمب نیست
باید به روش و تعداد مطمین هم باشه
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> همه چیز یدونه بمب نیست
> باید به روش و تعداد مطمین هم باشه
> ....


اینها جرأت ساختن همون یه دونه اش رو هم ندارن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

مشکل اصلی من با اینها اقازاده بودنشونه
منشا مشکلات رفاه طلبیه توله هاشونه و خودشون

از برادران لاریجانی برای ما عباس دوران در نمیاد
همونطور که از نوه های خود امام هم شیرودی ساخته نشد‌
دیگه چه انتظاری هست از شاهرودی و یزدی

نه روحانیت بی اطلاع حوزه نشین خاصیتی داره نه روحانیت بساز بفروش

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Again you're just repeating yourself over and over. "this is pure fantasy" "blah blah blah" You're just embarrassing yourself now with your outright denials without providing a shred of evidence. 

The statements I made are well known facts that can easily be validated with publicly available information, including the links I provided. 

Yes the Altay is going to be based on the K2 platform. Yes there are delays because the contract was handed over to an Erdogan loyalist. Yes the tank is going to be the most expensive tank in the world. Yes Turkey chose the Korean option because there are issues acquiring parts and weapons from Germany. The links I provided prove all this and and more. 

Go click on the links and read the the info I provided carefully. If you disagree with them why don't you email the writers and while you're at it email Wikipedia and dozens of other news outlets and tell them that they're all wrong and that everything is just a fantasy. LOL



-SINAN- said:


> Your links do not validate anything except the recent Engine problem with MTU (all 5 links) it doesn't validate %5 of your total claims. Like "Turks bought Korean tank", "Swaped some of the sub systems", "Didn't bought Leapord 2 tanks" "$12 million per tank" all of these are wrong and pure fantasy. I don't want to discuss with this mentality. Your knowledge is very poor and you refuse to learn, what can i do.



Some of you on here dislike the USA and believe that Iran shouldn't have close ties with America ? Some of you also dislike China and seem to believe that Iran shouldn't have relations with China either ? This outlook is beyond confusing in my mind. 

These are literally the two largest economic superpowers in the entire world. It's literally impossible to have a vibrant and growing economy without good relations with atleast one of these two spheres of influence if not both.

In my opinion it is in the best interests of Iran and its people for Iran's government to establish open, cooperative relations with both of these economic super powers. However under the current circumstance Iran's only option is China. There's an old saying "beggars can't be choosers" and right now Iran's economy is in the gutter. Look at the exchange rate. 

Before the revolution it was 70 rials to one US dollar. Now its 250,000 Rials to a dollar. Before the revolution Iran was about to receive nuclear weapons, never mind nuclear power, nuclear weapons on a silver platter. It was going to be handed to Iran. The matter of self sufficiency could have easily been solved with a little diplomacy. Good diplomacy can achieve quite alot and lead to a stable and prosperous nation. 

As for China persecuting Muslims, well what do you want them to do ? Turkey spends millions on radicalizing the Uighurs and how is Communist China supposed to respond ? I believe that most of the claims that are being made against China in regards to the Uighurs are just western propaganda. And anyways Iran has sacrificed too much already for the Palestinians and really what have they done for us in return ? If the tables were turned do you really believe that Palestinians would sacrifice trillions of dollars and economic prosperity, not to mention the lives of their people just to help their fellow Muslims ? Remember in the Iran-Iraq war how the Palestinians sided with Saddam ? 

My question is, where are the Arab Sunni's in all this ? Why does Iran have to be responsible ? As for the Uighurs again why can't the Turkic Sunni Muslims take up arms and go fight China ? Didn''t Turkey just sign some economic deals with China recently ? Like seriously why Iran ? Why do Iranians have to live in poverty and suffer to help these people that I doubt would do the same in return ? It just doesn't make any sense. 



mangekyo said:


> One day you will see how big mistake you made to trust the Chinese. Don't forget they are the ones who kept Corona a secret fro over 2 months and sent infected Chinese people to Iran. I understand the country is in a difficult position, but blindly supporting China is against our interest and is traitorous. There is no difference with you and those who blindly support the west. In all our history, culture, our way of life, we are thought to live and die as men, we should not sell ourselves to China and become Arabs. No matter the consequences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

sha ah said:


> Again you're just repeating yourself over and over. "this is pure fantasy" "blah blah blah" You're just embarrassing yourself now with your outright denials without providing a shred of evidence.
> 
> The statements I made are well known facts that can easily be validated with publicly available information, including the links I provided.
> 
> Yes the Altay is going to be based on the K2 platform. Yes there are delays because the contract was handed over to an Erdogan loyalist. Yes the tank is going to be the most expensive tank in the world. Yes Turkey chose the Korean option because there are issues acquiring parts and weapons from Germany. The links I provided prove all this and and more.
> 
> Go click on the links and read the the info I provided carefully. If you disagree with them why don't you email the writers and while you're at it email Wikipedia and dozens of other news outlets and tell them that they're all wrong and that everything is just a fantasy. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you on here dislike the USA and believe that Iran shouldn't have close ties with America ? Some of you also dislike China and seem to believe that Iran shouldn't have relations with China either ? This outlook is beyond confusing in my mind.
> 
> These are literally the two largest economic superpowers in the entire world. It's literally impossible to have a vibrant and growing economy without good relations with atleast one of these two spheres of influence if not both.
> 
> In my opinion it is in the best interests of Iran and its people for Iran's government to establish open, cooperative relations with both of these economic super powers. However under the current circumstance Iran's only option is China. There's an old saying "beggars can't be choosers" and right now Iran's economy is in the gutter. Look at the exchange rate.
> 
> Before the revolution it was 70 rials to one US dollar. Now its 250,000 Rials to a dollar. Before the revolution Iran was about to receive nuclear weapons, never mind nuclear power, nuclear weapons on a silver platter. It was going to be handed to Iran. The matter of self sufficiency could have easily been solved with a little diplomacy. Good diplomacy can achieve quite alot and lead to a stable and prosperous nation.
> 
> As for China persecuting Muslims, well what do you want them to do ? Turkey spends millions on radicalizing the Uighurs and how is Communist China supposed to respond ? I believe that most of the claims that are being made against China in regards to the Uighurs are just western propaganda. And anyways Iran has sacrificed too much already for the Palestinians and really what have they done for us in return ? If the tables were turned do you really believe that Palestinians would sacrifice trillions of dollars and economic prosperity, not to mention the lives of their people just to help their fellow Muslims ? Remember in the Iran-Iraq war how the Palestinians sided with Saddam ?
> 
> My question is, where are the Arab Sunni's in all this ? Why does Iran have to be responsible ? As for the Uighurs again why can't the Turkic Sunni Muslims take up arms and go fight China ? Didn''t Turkey just sign some economic deals with China recently ? Like seriously why Iran ? Why do Iranians have to live in poverty and suffer to help these people that I doubt would do the same in return ? It just doesn't make any sense.


I want Iran to be friendly with everyone,

I am angry at Iranian leaders, because they ruined our relations with the entire west on the basis of muslim mistreatment. Then they make us Chinese vassals, who also mistreats Muslims but are inferior to the west.
If we were going to become sellouts, why the F did we ruin our relations with the west?
Can you tell me what the difference between us and Arab states are now? Except for that they are free and we are sanctioned

But my thread about Uighurs has nothing to do with Iranian politics. Its a humanitarian matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> I want Iran to be friendly with everyone,
> 
> I am angry at Iranian leaders, because they ruined our relations with the entire west on the basis of muslim mistreatment. Then they make us Chinese vassals, who also mistreats Muslims but are inferior to the west.
> If we were going to become sellouts, why the F did we ruin our relations with the west?
> Can you tell me what the difference between us and Arab states are now? Except for that they are free and we are sanctioned
> 
> But my thread about Uighurs has nothing to do with Iranian politics. Its a humanitarian matter.


Allow me to explain what happened, my friend.

7 years ago, a treasonous c*nt with a smiling, cunning face became the president of Iran. He boasted about how bad our policies of friendship with China were and criticized the previous president for "creating jobs for the Chinese". He ignored the Chinese, who back then were hardly an important global power at the time but they had huge potential to emerge as one, and he didn't even bother to send an ambassador to China to keep our ties with them intact.

He chose to sign a treasonous deal that gave all the benefits of it to the Europeans. Leaving the Chinese and the Russians dry. The French were rewarded for their treason against us by huge contracts in the automobile industry and gas fields, but not the Chinese. The Europeans, as history has proved times and times again, stabbed us in the back when it was time. The Chinese, who used to help us evade sanctions before, showed no interest in doing the same this time.

The US, as expected, showed her true colors when we honored our end of the deal. The Europeans started to play the role of the good police. Unfortunately, China who used to need us to grow had become so powerful that it didn't need us any longer. And they had lost their interest in making business with us after they saw how we put them aside for the Europeans.

Now the same treasonous c*nt is trying to win them back with a long-term deal. The only problem is that this time their price is much higher than 7 years ago because now they have turned into a super power.

The morale of the story is that people like you who despised the Chinese are the very reason that our country fell into the trap of the JCPOA. You have no right to speak a word now. Silence is all that you can do now. And honestly people with your ideas deserve worse than just silence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Allow me to explain what happened, my friend.
> 
> 7 years ago, a treasonous c*nt with a smiling, cunning face became the president of Iran. He boasted about how bad our policies of friendship with China were and criticized the previous president for "creating jobs for the Chinese". He ignored the Chinese, who back then were hardly an important global power at the time but they had huge potential to emerge as one, and he didn't even bother to send an ambassador to China to keep our ties with them intact.
> 
> He chose to sign a treasonous deal that gave all the benefits of it to the Europeans. Leaving the Chinese and the Russians dry. The French were rewarded for their treason against us by huge contracts in the automobile industry and gas fields. The Europeans, as history has proved times and times again, stabbed us in the back. The Chinese, who used to help us evade sanctions before, showed no interest in doing the same this time.
> 
> The US, as expected, showed her true colors when we honored our end of the deal. The Europeans started to play the role of the good police. China who used to need us had become so powerful that it didn't need us any longer. And they had lost their interest in making business with us after they saw how we put them aside for the Europeans.
> 
> Now the same treasonous c*nt is trying to win them back. The only problem is that this time their price is much higher than 7 years ago because now they have turned into a super power.
> 
> The morale of the story is that people like you who despised the Chinese are the very reason that our country fell into the trap of the JCPOA. You have no right to speak a word now. Silence is all that you can do now. And honestly people with your ideas deserve worse than just silence.



Doesn't explain why we severed ties with the West on the basis of mistreatment of Muslims only to create ties with another mistreater of Muslims. And calling China a superpower? Please. China is getting bitchslapped in Sanctions by US, they dont even have power projection outside the far sea. Super power lol.


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Doesn't explain why we severed ties with the West on the basis of mistreatment of Muslims only to create ties with another mistreater of Muslims. And calling China a superpower? Please. China is getting bitchslapped in Sanctions by US, they dont even have power projection outside the far sea. Super power lol.


You are a fool if you think we severed our ties with the west.

We severed our ties with Israel. And the US severed their ties with us. The Europeans have continued to be present in Iran until fools like Rohani imposed the JCPOA on our country.

China is indeed a super power. It produces more scientific papers than the US and the European Union. Her economy is now the third largest after the US and the European Union. And it is expected to take on them both in a very near future. Militarily they are unstoppable. The US will get schlonged right and left if it's foolish enough to make a move against them militarily.

Not many countries are as stupid as the US to project their power outside of their borders only to create power gaps to be filled by their enemies. The US got outsmarted by Iran in Iraq. They have been defeated by a bunch of sandal wearing mountain terrorists in Afghanistan. China is connecting itself to all important infrastructures of Asia and she's trying to connect herself through railways and roads to Europe. They have proven to be very efficient at doing this so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> You are a fool if you think we severed our ties with the west.


Have you forgotten the hostage crisis and chanting death to US, the burning of US flags, caricature paintings of US in Tehran? Please dont say we didn't severe our ties with the west.



QWECXZ said:


> in Iran until fools like imposed the JCPOA on our country.


Are you seriously saying that it is JCPOA that keeps the Europeans out of Iran?



QWECXZ said:


> China is indeed a super power. It produces more scientific papers than the US and the European Union. Her economy is now the third largest after the US and the European Union. And it is expected to take on them both in a very near future. Militarily they are unstoppable. The US will get schlonged right and left if it's foolish enough to make a move against them militarily.



China is nothing but a slaveyard for western companies, the day the west stops using China as a slaveyard, they will starve again like they used to. West built China they can also destroy China. Only reason they are keeping up with their BS is because the west is greedy and wants cheap products. One miscalculated move from China and they are toast.



QWECXZ said:


> Militarily they are unstoppable. The US will get schlonged right and left if it's foolish enough to make a move against them militarily.




If China had millitary power, they would do things 10 times worse than any imperialists, the only reason we dont see China spread its cancerous communist ideology, is because they cant.



QWECXZ said:


> Not many countries are as stupid as the US to project their power outside of their borders only to create power gaps to be filled by their enemies. The US got outsmarted by Iran in Iraq. They have been defeated by a bunch of sandal wearing mountain terrorists in Afghanistan. China is connecting itself to all important infrastructures of Asia and she's trying to connect herself through railways and roads to Europe. They have proven to be very efficient at doing this so far.



Afghanistan defeated US? I used to respect your pov, but really? How can you say such a silly thing. Afghanistan is turned into sand, and you say they won? Get real. Iran defeating US in Iraq is a special case.


----------



## M.s

And obey The God and His messenger, and do not dispute, or you will lose heart and your power will be gone. And be patient; indeed God is with the patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

*Iran didn't outsmart the US in Iraq*

The decision to invade Iraq was dictated by Israeli lobby, which wanted to save Israel from Iraq's WMD.

Israeli lobby in Washington wanted to destroy strong Iraqi state and get rid of its WMD and balkanize it into Sunni (ISIS), Kurdish (Peshmerga) and Shia regions....

*Side effects like Iranian influence in Iraq was of secondary importance.
*
And they achieved their goals because strong Iraqi state doesn't exists anymore...and the state itself nearly collapsed when Sunnis took Mosul in 2014

*This is the list of proponents of invasion of Iraq*

Paul Wolfowitz- Jew, former U.S. Deputy Secretary of Defense---Architect of the Iraq War

Scooter Libby-Jew, former Assistant to the Vice President for National Security Affairs, Chief of Staff to the Vice President of the United States and Assistant to the USA President -Strong and influential advocate of the Iraq War

Richard Perle- Jew, former Assistant Secretary of Defense for Global Strategic Affairs, former Chairman of the Defense Policy Board Advisory Committee- Influential advocate of the Iraq War

Douglas J. Feith- Jew, former Undersecretary of Defense for Policy for United States president- Architect of the Iraq War

David Wurmser- - former chief adviser on Middle East to US Vice President Dick Cheney---Advocate of the Iraq War----his Jewish wife Meyrav Wurmser is an Israeli national and together with Mossad's Col. Yigal Carmon is a founder of the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) that spreads propaganda presenting Arabs in a highly negative light.

Bernard Lewis- Jew, influential historian and intellectual, advocate of the Iraq War, provided advise on Iraq to Dick Cheney, Rumsfeld and Bush

Elliott Abrams- Jew, former Special Assistant to the President and Senior Director on the National Security Council for Near East , former Deputy National Security Advisor for Global Democracy Strategy---Key architect of the Iraq War

Bill Kristol- Jew, influential political analyst, advocate of the Iraq War

Eric S. Edelman- Jew, former Under Secretary of Defense for Policy, former Principal Deputy Assistant to the Vice President for National Security Affairs- advocate for the Iraq War

Abram Shulsky- Jew, former Director of the Office of Special Plans-provided wrong intelligence about danger from Iraq, weapons of mass destruction and terrorism

Michael Ledeen-Jew, former consultant to the United States National Security Council, the United States Department of State, and the United States Department of Defense. Advocate of the Iraq War---said that USA should bring democracy and that destruction and casualties in Iraq doesn't matter and that USA should destroy 1-2 Muslim countries every 5-10 years.

Charles Krauthammer- Jew, influential political commentator, advocate of the Iraq War

PLUS neocons and pro-Israeli lobby in Congress

*Now,*

According to John Mearsheimer---political scholar from Chicago University who belongs to realist school of thought and Stephen Walt from Harvard
from 29:13
"_Our argument is that Israel and the lobby were the two main driving forces behind the decision to invade Iraq. *It is hard to imagine that war happening in their absense*_"

from 31:00
"_Israel favored attacking Iran instead of Iraq...key Israeli officials went to Washington and claimed Tehran is greater threat than Baghdad_"






Article By John Mearsheimer and Stephen Walt----Israeli Lobby and US Foreign Policy
https://www.hks.harvard.edu/publications/israel-lobby-and-us-foreign-policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

sha ah said:


> Again you're just repeating yourself over and over. "this is pure fantasy" "blah blah blah" You're just embarrassing yourself now with your outright denials without providing a shred of evidence.
> 
> The statements I made are well known facts that can easily be validated with publicly available information, including the links I provided.
> 
> Yes the Altay is going to be based on the K2 platform. Yes there are delays because the contract was handed over to an Erdogan loyalist. Yes the tank is going to be the most expensive tank in the world. Yes Turkey chose the Korean option because there are issues acquiring parts and weapons from Germany. The links I provided prove all this and and more.
> 
> Go click on the links and read the the info I provided carefully. If you disagree with them why don't you email the writers and while you're at it email Wikipedia and dozens of other news outlets and tell them that they're all wrong and that everything is just a fantasy. LOL


Again, no evidence, saying go read that blah,blah,blah...why don't you copy/paste the related content and give the link?

Let me answer it for you, because there is none.

Also about evidence, first post and claims come from you, without evidence. Provide evidence in a way i described above. And if you kindly ask instead of this passive-aggressive stance, i can tell you the story whatever you ask about the project.

I became a member of this site because of Altay tank, i know every single detail of the tank, be it's systems, production history, tender process, the technologies has been utilized. However, i won't share my knowledge with rude people.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Also you are contradicting yourself.


sha ah said:


> so they went with South Korea and *bought* the K2 Black Panther.





sha ah said:


> Yes the Altay is going to be *based on* the K2 platform.



When you say, bought the design of K2 it means licence production.
When you say based on K2 it means that Altay derived from K2.

So, you should make a decision, which one?


----------



## Shawnee

خلبان هواپیما اشتباه کرد مسیر رو تغییر داد و باید ادامه میداد و جنگنده اونها اماده تغییر مسیر بود
شاید هدف خلبان از پایین اومدن باز کردن راه برای شلیک بی خطر موشکهای دفاع هوایی بوده


در طول جنگ بارها هواپیماهای امریکایی به سمت هواپیماهای کوچک ایران اومدند و حتی چرخ رو باز کردند و به بالای کابین خلبان زدند تا ایران هم تهاجمی شد و اونها توقف کردند
روحیه خلبانی که با چرخ‌ به کابینش زدن و دستور هیچ کاری نداره افتضاحه

در جنگ با عراق ابتدا کبرا ها جلوی میگ ها فرار می کردند و حتی یک بار یک کبرا که کنار کوه پناه گرفته بود از دست میگها ملخش به کوه خورد و نابود شد

نظر عموم این بود کبرا جلوی میگ شانسی نداره و باید از عمود پروازی و اختفاش استفاده کنه و درگیر نشه

خلبان اسوار گفت من دیگه فرار نمیکنم و با تیربار روشن رفت تو شکم دو تا میگ و میگها از ترس فرار کردند
قبلش میگها با تیربار میفتادند دنبال کبرا و حتی موشک هم نمیزدند‌.

جسارت اسوار برای همه الگو شد
....​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

https://www.vgtv.no/200363?jwsource=cl


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286387765156941824


----------



## skyshadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286536469922713600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286396874887397377
Also attack on Golan in Israel, likely by HZ
....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286596556712534020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286396874887397377
> Also attack on Golan in Israel, likely by HZ
> ....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286596556712534020


If that is true it is a weak *** response again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> If that is true it is a weak *** response again



If drone attack is true, it was before the Mahan accident and the Mahan accident can be called retaliation.

If Golan attack was done by HZ, it was retaliation of one HZ member getting killed only. Nothing else. HZ promise is to retaliate for HZ members not Fatemioun and etc.
...


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> If true, it was before the Mahan accident and the Mahan accident can be called retaliation.
> ...


There needs to be a clear red line. Lack of any meaningful retaliation just encourages the zionist scum to continue unpunished. 
A sudden nighttime pinpoint BM strike on Haifa will settle the scores for now.


----------



## Shawnee

Initial report from Israel Twitter accounts is one injured so far. One damaged car and a damaged house. I would wait for official confirmation.



Dariush the Great said:


> There needs to be a clear red line. Lack of any meaningful retaliation just encourages the zionist scum to continue unpunished.
> A sudden nighttime pinpoint BM strike on Haifa will settle the scores for now.



A pinpoint strike can kill 20 and is beyond retaliation of only one HZ member. 
...


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> A pinpoint strike can kill 20 and is beyond retaliation of only one HZ member.
> ...


Israel has been bombing and killing Hezbollah members in Syria and Lebanon for over 10 years already. Hezbollah casualties due to Israeli bombing is well over 100.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> Israel has been bombing and killing Hezbollah members in Syria and Lebanon for over 10 years already. Hezbollah casualties due to Israeli bombing is well over 100.



The warning was given 2 months ago when HZ replaced Iranian staff. check:
https://ejmagnier.com/

Killing in Lebanon? Who?
100?
...

یک میلیارد دلار ارز وارد کشور شده و دولت میگه دریافت بدهی نفت از یک یا چن کشور
منبع نا معلوم
هیات هندی یا کره؟؟
...​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> The warning was given 2 months ago when HZ replaced Iranian staff. check:
> https://ejmagnier.com/
> 
> Killing in Lebanon? Who?
> 100?
> ...
> 
> یک میلیارد دلار ارز وارد کشور شده و دولت میگه دریافت بدهی نفت از یک یا چن کشور
> منبع نا معلوم
> هیات هندی یا کره؟؟
> ...​


are you born yesterday ? Israel has been bombing Syria every 2,3 weeks for over 10 years now. In both Lebanon and Syria. Just a few days ago Israel killed Arab hezbollah members.
Hezbollah never retaliated in a meaningful way.


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> are you born yesterday ? Israel has been bombing Syria every 2,3 weeks for over 10 years now. In both Lebanon and Syria. Just a few days ago Israel killed Arab hezbollah members.
> Hezbollah never retaliated in a meaningful way.



Did you read the links by Magnier? It is more important than Jpost and Farsnews. Spend some time on it. Also read JPost regularly.

Several strikes in Syria yes. HZ warning is very recent. HZ just lost one. Read the links.

Show me a link to one HZ member killed in Lebanon then. Do you remember the empty car strike in Lebanon.
...


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> Did you read the links by Magnier? It is more important than Jpost and Farsnews. Spend some time on it. Also read JPost regularly.
> 
> Several strikes in Syria yes. HZ warning is very recent. HZ just lost one. Read the links.
> 
> Show me a link to one HZ member killed in Lebanon then. Do you remember the empty car strike in Lebanon.
> ...


Bro, this back and forth is useless. We both know that Israel is striking IRGC and Hezbollah hard in both Syria and Lebanon. This happens on a frequent basis. As of now, we have not seen any meaningful, deterrent retaliatory strike by Hezbollah (or the IRGC) It's a shitshow in favour of Israel. This has to end immediately.

There is yet to be a harsh military response by Hezbollah. Not a few meaningless fireworks.
Israel is going to strike again and again. *They are not faced with a proper deterrence.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Have you forgotten the hostage crisis and chanting death to US, the burning of US flags, caricature paintings of US in Tehran? Please dont say we didn't severe our ties with the west.


Have you forgotten the French treason against the Qajars during the Russo-Persian wars? Have you forgotten the atrocities of the British and how they cunningly annexed agriculturally important parts of Iran? Have you forgotten the widespread famine of the World War I in Iran? Have you forgotten the invasion of Iran by the Allied Forces in World War II even though they had publicly declared not to do so previously? Did they honor the promises they made to Iran in the Tehran Conference? Have you forgotten the 1953 coup? And I'm counting only their acts of betrayal before the 1979 revolution.
And yes, we didn't severe our ties with the West. That's a fact. Like it or not.


mangekyo said:


> Are you seriously saying that it is JCPOA that keeps the Europeans out of Iran?


Yes. The Europeans realized that if the US applies more pressure on Iran while they do absolutely nothing to neutralize that, Iran will be forced to sign a worse deal that will secure more of their interests and weaken itself even further than the JCPOA.


mangekyo said:


> China is nothing but a slaveyard for western companies, the day the west stops using China as a slaveyard, they will starve again like they used to. West built China they can also destroy China. Only reason they are keeping up with their BS is because the west is greedy and wants cheap products. One miscalculated move from China and they are toast.


You're talking out of spite for China which makes you sound like a fool. It's not like they gave China charity. They are more than welcome to produce what China produces on their own but the problem is that the West is busy with discovering the 1001st gender on the "spectrum of genders" and committing genocide against Muslims instead of producing anything of value. There is barely anything left of the Western civilization anymore. They already have immigrants burning their flags and destroying their countries from within.


mangekyo said:


> If China had millitary power, they would do things 10 times worse than any imperialists, the only reason we dont see China spread its cancerous communist ideology, is because they cant.


Nobody can top what the US and Europe have done in the Middle East for the next 3 decades. That's beyond doubt.


mangekyo said:


> Afghanistan defeated US? I used to respect your pov, but really? How can you say such a silly thing. Afghanistan is turned into sand, and you say they won? Get real. Iran defeating US in Iraq is a special case.


Have you ever looked at the map of Afghanistan? The Taliban are still holding a very sizeable area of Afghanistan. The US called them terrorists and was forced to shake hands with them in public. Handshaking with terrorists that you called responsible for 9/11? Defeat! The current Afghan government will fall in a matter of weeks if the US leaves there. All the US has achieved in Afghanistan is to have military bases in a country neighboring Iran and China. It can't even loot the resources of Afghanistan because Afghanistan is a landlocked country surrounded by countries that are allied with China now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Again you have not provided a shred of evidence to validate any of your claims. You're just digging your own hole deeper and embarrassing yourself further by continually making silly claims that you cannot back up whatsoever. No I'm not going to start copy and pasting for your convenience. You can literally read all the sources I have provided in 10 minutes. Like I said if you have any issues with the sources, go ahead and email them and let them know that their articles are upsetting you because they are after all "mere fantasies". How dare they state anything slightly negative about your great national tank project. You should indeed make sure that they issue a correction immediately. LOL



-SINAN- said:


> Again, no evidence, saying go read that blah,blah,blah...why don't you copy/paste the related content and give the link?
> 
> Let me answer it for you, because there is none.
> 
> Also about evidence, first post and claims come from you, without evidence. Provide evidence in a way i described above. And if you kindly ask instead of this passive-aggressive stance, i can tell you the story whatever you ask about the project.
> 
> I became a member of this site because of Altay tank, i know every single detail of the tank, be it's systems, production history, tender process, the technologies has been utilized. However, i won't share my knowledge with rude people.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Also you are contradicting yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say, bought the design of K2 it means licence production.
> When you say based on K2 it means that Altay derived from K2.
> 
> So, you should make a decision, which one?


----------



## -SINAN-

sha ah said:


> Again you have not provided a shred of evidence to validate any of your claims. You're just digging your own hole deeper and embarrassing yourself further by continually making silly claims that you cannot back up whatsoever. No I'm not going to start copy and pasting for your convenience. You can literally read all the sources I have provided in 10 minutes. Like I said if you have any issues with the sources, go ahead and email them and let them know that their articles are upsetting you because they are after all "mere fantasies". How dare they state anything slightly negative about your great national tank project. You should indeed make sure that they issue a correction immediately. LOL


You are still being rude. Seems like between knowledge and belief, you choose to believe. I can't do anything against that. 

Peace be with you.


----------



## sha ah

Remember what the colonialists did to the Chinese ? The century of humiliation ? But rather than sever ties or chant "death to America", now the Chinese own hundreds of billions of dollars worth of assets in the west and 90% of everything made in the west is "made in China".

And yes it's because of Iran that the west severed links with Iran. Why ? Well Iran was producing nuclear energy and the west felt threatened. Why did the west feel threatened though ? Because this regime keeps insisting that everyone chant "death to America" over and over and over. Like Obama said "Death to America doesn't produce jobs for Iran" But regardless the regime keeps doing it, turning Iran into a global boogeyman, while ordinary Iranians suffer from lack of economic opportunity.

For the person saying that China is merely a slaveyard of the west and that China will starve as soon as the west weans off of Chinese manufacturing, that's not true and it's not that easy. Literally everything, every computer, every television screen, every appliance is made in China, it will take a long time for the US to completely rid itself of Chinese manufacturing and frankly I don't think it's ever going to happen, why ? Greed! There's too much money involved. Do you think that the average western consumer wants to pay more for their shiny toys ? I don't think so.

Trump tried putting some kind of ban on Chinese smartphones and guess what ? The Chinese were a few steps ahead. All they did was detour their products to Vietnam and POOF, now it says "made in Vietnam, but the Chinese are still the ones producing and profiting. This is what you call a highly intelligent and proactive foreign policy. Right now even if tomorrow the west were to sever all ties with China, so what ? China can produce everything by itself. The truth is that the west need China just as much as China needs the west.

Do both China and the US commit crimes against Muslims ? You could say that but guess what ? They're the two largest economies on planet earth. Is Iran supposed to sever ties with both of them and starve ? Who is Iran supposed to do business with ? Muslim nations ? But half of them don't even want to do business with Shia Iran. Also why does Iran need to take a stand for oppressed Palestinians Sunni Arabs when the Sunni Arabs themselves are such close allies with the USA ?

Again do you guys remember the Iran-Iraq war ? The Palestinians sided with Saddam. Now why does Iran need to sacrifice so much to help them ? Would they do the same for us if the table were turned. NO of course they wouldn't.

Now in regards to China abusing the Uighurs. First of all, Turkey is spending millions to try stir unrest in that region. Turkey wants an independent Uighur republic in their own sphere of influence. China is merely doing what they have to do to secure their national interests in XinJiang province. Rather than kill the radicalists or separatists, they're spending probably billions to "re-educate" them. Feeding them, clothing them, teaching them in the process. Comparing those Chinese Uighur camps to Nazi death camps is ridiculous. And again, Turkey just signed an economic cooperation deal with China, so why should Iran get involved ? They're Sunni Uighur Turkmen so shouldn't Turkey be fighting to save their honor ?

What's next ? Iran has to help the Rohinga in Myanmar ? What should Iran do ? Send an expeditionary force to save all these people when the Saudis, Egyptians, Pakistanis, Emiratis, Jordanians, themselves aren't doing much to help their fellow Sunni Arabs, never mind Rohinga Sunnis or Uighur Sunnis ?

Iran has to say no to half a trillion dollar economic deal with China to save the honor of the Muslim Uighur Turks when Turkey itself isn't doing anything really ? Does that even make any logical sense to anyone ?

For all those saying that Iran is going to turn into a vassal of China for signing this deal. First of all, there's nothing in the deal that I've read about that would imply that. Infact every 5 years both sides will be able to cancel the deal. Second, Iran doesn't have much of a choice right now. The regimes "death to America" foreign policy has led Iran to this point where Iran really can't say no with the current economic climate.

However at the end of the day, I hope that this deal with China illustrates to everyone how hypocritical Iran's foreign policy truly is. Iran's regime says "death to America" because they oppress Muslims and that wrecks Iran's prospects of having positive ties with the west. Then Iran, somewhat out of desperation, turns around and establishes economic ties with China, another country that is "oppressing Muslims" So then what was the point of wrecking ties with the west, just to turn around and establish ties with another Muslim oppressor ? LOL. Do you see the irony in all of this ?

Like I said before, good diplomacy is the key to a secure and prosperous future for any nation. Iran could have had nuclear weapons and a vibrant nuclear energy program decades ago, handed to Iran on a silver platter. Instead Iran has sacrificed untold billions if not trillions, spent decades building up its nuclear energy program in secret and all for nothing. At the end of the day the regimes ideology is sheer hypocrisy, self defeating and really pointless when you look at the big picture.

At the end of the day though, it's better late than never. Iran needs to shed its "death to America" boogeyman image as soon as possible and change course immediately since it's foreign policy is self defeating and futile anyways.

As for all the conservative elements ranting about how the deal with China is treason, well guess what, no deal of that magnitude could have been agreed to without the specific consent of Khamenei himself. You can blame Rohani and Zarif all you want and vent your anger on them like children but even the nuclear deal with the west, Khamenei agreed to it 100%. This deal with China, again Khamenei has agreed to it 100%.

This whole disastrous "death to America" foreign policy disaster which has ruined Iran's economy, well Khomeini agreed to it. Back then several patriotic Iranians stood down from parliament during the hostage crisis, stating that such actions "were against Iran's foreign policy" Back then you could still get 1 US dollar with less than 1000 Rial.



mangekyo said:


> Have you forgotten the hostage crisis and chanting death to US, the burning of US flags, caricature paintings of US in Tehran? Please dont say we didn't severe our ties with the west.
> 
> 
> Are you seriously saying that it is JCPOA that keeps the Europeans out of Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> China is nothing but a slaveyard for western companies, the day the west stops using China as a slaveyard, they will starve again like they used to. West built China they can also destroy China. Only reason they are keeping up with their BS is because the west is greedy and wants cheap products. One miscalculated move from China and they are toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If China had millitary power, they would do things 10 times worse than any imperialists, the only reason we dont see China spread its cancerous communist ideology, is because they cant.
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan defeated US? I used to respect your pov, but really? How can you say such a silly thing. Afghanistan is turned into sand, and you say they won? Get real. Iran defeating US in Iraq is a special case.





QWECXZ said:


> Have you forgotten the French treason against the Qajars during the Russo-Persian wars? Have you forgotten the atrocities of the British and how they cunningly annexed agriculturally important parts of Iran? Have you forgotten the widespread famine of the World War I in Iran? Have you forgotten the invasion of Iran by the Allied Forces in World War II even though they had publicly declared not to do so previously? Did they honor the promises they made to Iran in the Tehran Conference? Have you forgotten the 1953 coup? And I'm counting only their acts of betrayal before the 1979 revolution.
> And yes, we didn't severe our ties with the West. That's a fact. Like it or not.
> 
> Yes. The Europeans realized that if the US applies more pressure on Iran while they do absolutely nothing to neutralize that, Iran will be forced to sign a worse deal that will secure more of their interests and weaken itself even further than the JCPOA.
> 
> You're talking out of spite for China which makes you sound like a fool. It's not like they gave China charity. They are more than welcome to produce what China produces on their own but the problem is that the West is busy with discovering the 1001st gender on the "spectrum of genders" and committing genocide against Muslims instead of producing anything of value. There is barely anything left of the Western civilization anymore. They already have immigrants burning their flags and destroying their countries from within.
> 
> Nobody can top what the US and Europe have done in the Middle East for the next 3 decades. That's beyond doubt.
> 
> Have you ever looked at the map of Afghanistan? The Taliban are still holding a very sizeable area of Afghanistan. The US called them terrorists and was forced to shake hands with them in public. Handshaking with terrorists that you called responsible for 9/11? Defeat! The current Afghan government will fall in a matter of weeks if the US leaves there. All the US has achieved in Afghanistan is to have military bases in a country neighboring Iran and China. It can't even loot the resources of Afghanistan because Afghanistan is a landlocked country surrounded by countries that are allied with China now.


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Remember what the colonialists did to the Chinese ? The century of humiliation ? But rather than sever ties or chant "death to America", now the Chinese own hundreds of billions of dollars worth of assets in the west and 90% of everything made in the west is "made in China".
> 
> And yes it's because of Iran that the west severed links with Iran. Why ? Well Iran was producing nuclear energy and the west felt threatened. Why did the west feel threatened though ? Because this regime keeps insisting that everyone chant "death to America" over and over and over. Like Obama said "Death to America doesn't produce jobs for Iran" But regardless the regime keeps doing it, turning Iran into a global boogeyman, while ordinary Iranians suffer from lack of economic opportunity.
> 
> For the person saying that China is merely a slaveyard of the west and that China will starve as soon as the west weans off of Chinese manufacturing, that's not true and it's not that easy. Literally everything, every computer, every television screen, every appliance is made in China, it will take a long time for the US to completely rid itself of Chinese manufacturing and frankly I don't think it's ever going to happen, why ? Greed! There's too much money involved. Do you think that the average western consumer wants to pay more for their shiny toys ? I don't think so.
> 
> Trump tried putting some kind of ban on Chinese smartphones and guess what ? The Chinese were a few steps ahead. All they did was detour their products to Vietnam and POOF, now it says "made in Vietnam, but the Chinese are still the ones producing and profiting. This is what you call a highly intelligent and proactive foreign policy. Right now even if tomorrow the west were to sever all ties with China, so what ? China can produce everything by itself. The truth is that the west need China just as much as China needs the west.
> 
> Do both China and the US commit crimes against Muslims ? You could say that but guess what ? They're the two largest economies on planet earth. Is Iran supposed to sever ties with both of them and starve ? Who is Iran supposed to do business with ? Muslim nations ? But half of them don't even want to do business with Shia Iran. Also why does Iran need to take a stand for oppressed Palestinians Sunni Arabs when the Sunni Arabs themselves are such close allies with the USA ?
> 
> Again do you guys remember the Iran-Iraq war ? The Palestinians sided with Saddam. Now why does Iran need to sacrifice so much to help them ? Would they do the same for us if the table were turned. NO of course they wouldn't.
> 
> Now in regards to China abusing the Uighurs. First of all, Turkey is spending millions to try stir unrest in that region. Turkey wants an independent Uighur republic in their own sphere of influence. China is merely doing what they have to do to secure their national interests in XinJiang province. Rather than kill the radicalists or separatists, they're spending probably billions to "re-educate" them. Feeding them, clothing them, teaching them in the process. Comparing those Chinese Uighur camps to Nazi death camps is ridiculous. And again, Turkey just signed an economic cooperation deal with China, so why should Iran get involved ? They're Sunni Uighur Turkmen so shouldn't Turkey be fighting to save their honor ?
> 
> What's next ? Iran has to help the Rohinga in Myanmar ? What should Iran do ? Send an expeditionary force to save all these people when the Saudis, Egyptians, Pakistanis, Emiratis, Jordanians, themselves aren't doing much to help their fellow Sunni Arabs, never mind Rohinga Sunnis or Uighur Sunnis ?
> 
> Iran has to say no to half a trillion dollar economic deal with China to save the honor of the Muslim Uighur Turks when Turkey itself isn't doing anything really ? Does that even make any logical sense to anyone ?
> 
> For all those saying that Iran is going to turn into a vassal of China for signing this deal. First of all, there's nothing in the deal that I've read about that would imply that. Infact every 5 years both sides will be able to cancel the deal. Second, Iran doesn't have much of a choice right now. The regimes "death to America" foreign policy has led Iran to this point where Iran really can't say no with the current economic climate.
> 
> However at the end of the day, I hope that this deal with China illustrates to everyone how hypocritical Iran's foreign policy truly is. Iran's regime says "death to America" because they oppress Muslims and that wrecks Iran's prospects of having positive ties with the west. Then Iran, somewhat out of desperation, turns around and establishes economic ties with China, another country that is "oppressing Muslims" So then what was the point of wrecking ties with the west, just to turn around and establish ties with another Muslim oppressor ? LOL. Do you see the irony in all of this ?
> 
> Like I said before, good diplomacy is the key to a secure and prosperous future for any nation. Iran could have had nuclear weapons and a vibrant nuclear energy program decades ago, handed to Iran on a silver platter. Instead Iran has sacrificed untold billions if not trillions, spent decades building up its nuclear energy program in secret and all for nothing. At the end of the day the regimes ideology is sheer hypocrisy, self defeating and really pointless when you look at the big picture.
> 
> At the end of the day though, it's better late than never. Iran needs to shed its "death to America" boogeyman image as soon as possible and change course immediately since it's foreign policy is self defeating and futile anyways.
> 
> As for all the conservative elements ranting about how the deal with China is treason, well guess what, no deal of that magnitude could have been agreed to without the specific consent of Khamenei himself. You can blame Rohani and Zarif all you want and vent your anger on them like children but even the nuclear deal with the west, Khamenei agreed to it 100%. This deal with China, again Khamenei has agreed to it 100%.
> 
> This whole disastrous "death to America" foreign policy disaster which has ruined Iran's economy, well Khomeini agreed to it. Back then several patriotic Iranians stood down from parliament during the hostage crisis, stating that such actions "were against Iran's foreign policy" Back then you could still get 1 US dollar with less than 1000 Rial.


Please do not quote me for reading a long text of baseless opinions and nonsense.


----------



## mangekyo

sha ah said:


> Remember what the colonialists did to the Chinese ? The century of humiliation ? But rather than sever ties or chant "death to America", now the Chinese own hundreds of billions of dollars worth of assets in the west and 90% of everything made in the west is "made in China".
> 
> And yes it's because of Iran that the west severed links with Iran. Why ? Well Iran was producing nuclear energy and the west felt threatened. Why did the west feel threatened though ? Because this regime keeps insisting that everyone chant "death to America" over and over and over. Like Obama said "Death to America doesn't produce jobs for Iran" But regardless the regime keeps doing it, turning Iran into a global boogeyman, while ordinary Iranians suffer from lack of economic opportunity.


That is what I am saying.



sha ah said:


> For the person saying that China is merely a slaveyard of the west and that China will starve as soon as the west weans off of Chinese manufacturing, that's not true and it's not that easy. Literally everything, every computer, every television screen, every appliance is made in China, it will take a long time for the US to completely rid itself of Chinese manufacturing and frankly I don't think it's ever going to happen, why ? Greed! There's too much money involved. Do you think that the average western consumer wants to pay more for their shiny toys ? I don't think so.



That is also what I am saying, the west and US wont stand up to China because they are greedy and want cheap Chinese products. They can produce everything in their own countries, they don't need China for that, but then they will lose profit and lose their luxury. They can even move production to other Asian countries (which they have already done in a small scale), but they wont move any significant portion anytime soon, because they are greedy and would kill us all to not lose even 1 dollar in profit. But to call China superpower is a joke really. US and West in general are fueled by greed and thirst for power, China however runs on a dangerous ideology. Believe me, if China had any military power, they would make US and the west look like angels.



sha ah said:


> Do both China and the US commit crimes against Muslims ? You could say that but guess what ? They're the two largest economies on planet earth. Is Iran supposed to sever ties with both of them and starve ? Who is Iran supposed to do business with ? Muslim nations ? But half of them don't even want to do business with Shia Iran. Also why does Iran need to take a stand for oppressed Palestinians Sunni Arabs when the Sunni Arabs themselves are such close allies with the USA ?
> 
> Again do you guys remember the Iran-Iraq war ? The Palestinians sided with Saddam. Now why does Iran need to sacrifice so much to help them ? Would they do the same for us if the table were turned. NO of course they wouldn't.



They would shit on us all, they would rape and steal from us, half of them would call us Ali worshippers, the other half would call us sunworshippers or Ajam. I am only saying, if we had to severe our ties to show support for Palestinians, and as a result Iranians have to suffer, why are we siding with China? Uighurs are culturally far more closer to us than Palestinians who we have nothing in common with. The Lebansese are our brothers and we should support them, but Palestinians? Even the Lebansese cant stand the Palestinians.



sha ah said:


> For all those saying that Iran is going to turn into a vassal of China for signing this deal. First of all, there's nothing in the deal that I've read about that would imply that. Infact every 5 years both sides will be able to cancel the deal. Second, Iran doesn't have much of a choice right now. The regimes "death to America" foreign policy has led Iran to this point where Iran really can't say no with the current economic climate.



Its not just the deal itself, its how we have built up our foreign policy and the deal is just on top of that, you said it yourself, who else is going to do business with us? It means these godless Chinese can basically rape us all and we cant say no to them because we simply cant afford it. Like when we couldn't afford to criticize China for keeping Corona a secret from us and infecting our citizens. Or like when Mahan couldn't afford to stop flying into China when all the other airliners in the entire world had stopped flight to China.



sha ah said:


> However at the end of the day, I hope that this deal with China illustrates to everyone how hypocritical Iran's foreign policy truly is. Iran's regime says "death to America" because they oppress Muslims and that wrecks Iran's prospects of having positive ties with the west. Then Iran, somewhat out of desperation, turns around and establishes economic ties with China, another country that is "oppressing Muslims" So then what was the point of wrecking ties with the west, just to turn around and establish ties with another Muslim oppressor ? LOL. Do you see the irony in all of this ?
> 
> Like I said before, good diplomacy is the key to a secure and prosperous future for any nation. Iran could have had nuclear weapons and a vibrant nuclear energy program decades ago, handed to Iran on a silver platter. Instead Iran has sacrificed untold billions if not trillions, spent decades building up its nuclear energy program in secret and all for nothing. At the end of the day the regimes ideology is sheer hypocrisy, self defeating and really pointless when you look at the big picture.
> 
> At the end of the day though, it's better late than never. Iran needs to shed its "death to America" boogeyman image as soon as possible and change course immediately since it's foreign policy is self defeating and futile anyways.
> 
> As for all the conservative elements ranting about how the deal with China is treason, well guess what, no deal of that magnitude could have been agreed to without the specific consent of Khamenei himself. You can blame Rohani and Zarif all you want and vent your anger on them like children but even the nuclear deal with the west, Khamenei agreed to it 100%. This deal with China, again Khamenei has agreed to it 100%.
> 
> This whole disastrous "death to America" foreign policy disaster which has ruined Iran's economy, well Khomeini agreed to it. Back then several patriotic Iranians stood down from parliament during the hostage crisis, stating that such actions "were against Iran's foreign policy" Back then you could still get 1 US dollar with less than 1000 Rial.



All in all, I think except for some very minor differences, you and I share the same view


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Dariush the Great said:


> If that is true it is a weak *** response again



What else do you want, do you want the US embassy to be blown up. Then Tehran will be on fire as well and you'll be crying here.


----------



## Dariush the Great

camelguy said:


> What else do you want, do you want the US embassy to be blown up. Then Tehran will be on fire as well and you'll be crying here.


Learn to read. It seems you have comprehension problems.


----------



## M.s

یکم صبر کنید. این همه عجله و هیجان برای چیه؟ به وقتش جواب محکم مناسب داده میشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

mangekyo said:


> Don't forget they are the ones who kept Corona a secret fro over 2 months and sent infected Chinese people to Iran.





> China kept Corona a secret from us, they sent infected Chinese to our cities and infected our beloved citizens - we refused to criticize them and now we are paying the price.



First, there is no evidence that Chinese travellers to Iran were infected with the Covid-19 virus.

Second, how exactly did "China" (as in "Chinese government") send anyone to Iran? The government is not to be confused with individual travellers. It would be totally absurd to suggest Beijing sought to spread the virus to Iran. China has no reason whatsoever for doing so.

By contrast, a German man was reportedly arrested after spitting around in Tehran Metro stations. That, if true, is far more suspicious than anything coming from China.

Third, patient zero in Qom, the first Iranian city to be affected was determined to be an Iranian trader returning from China and not a Chinese citizen.

Fourth, all of this cannot have any bearing on one's appreciation of Iran-China relations, since the coronavirus spread worldwide. It's not something specific to Iran at all, nor would Iran have been exempt had it had no relations with China at all. Viruses do not spread according to the depth of bilateral relations between governments. Please, let's not stoop to random ramblings replete with sinophobic prejudice in the manner of trumpist rednecks.



> blindly supporting China is against our interest and is traitorous. There is no difference with you and those who blindly support the west. In all our history, culture, our way of life, we are thought to live and die as men, we should not sell ourselves to China and become Arabs. No matter the consequences



No such thing has happened. Striking mutually beneficial economic and security cooperation deals on equal standing does not constitute "blind" support. And support for what, exactly? The US regime and Isra"el" are Iran's main geopolitical adversaries, therefore enhanced cooperation with a major world power itself increasingly targetted by the US and with whom Iran has no particular conflict of interests is perfectly sound and logical.



mangekyo said:


> I know China was our last resort, if not we would have leaned towards them from the beginning, not after the JCPOA failed and trade with EU failed.



That's because the liberal Rohani administration had a free hand to operate according to its own designs until the JCPoA miserably failed. Revolutionary factions never had a problem with establishing normal ties with China.



> I am worried that some traitors have already sold our country to China because of the economic benefits it brings them.



Baseless generic claim. One cannot see how such a thing is supposed to have occurred.



> I am worried we will become too dependent of China and find ourselves in a mess we cant get out of. One member here told me months ago that Iran is about to become a Chinese vassal state. I did not believe him then, I believe him now.



There is nothing to suggest such a development. The Iranian-Chinese draft agreement talked about these days does not in any way confer "vassal" status to Iran.

Relations between Iran and China are entirely incomparable with Pahlavi-era Iran-US relations, the latter representing an actual textbook case of political servitude.

- China has not been involved in _creating_ key Iranian security agecies like the US, UK and Isra"el" had been before the Islamic Revolution. I must remind readers once again since this is of crucial importance: Tel Aviv, Washington and London set up the shah's powerful SAVAK intelligence service, each of whose bureaus was established under the supervision of one of the aforementioned foreign powers, while its personnel were trained from the outset by said powers. This is no trivial matter, as such a role granted to powers known for their imperialist policy comes with strings attached, namely decisive influence exerted by these imperialist entities over one's security apparatus no less. We'e never had any equivalent to this in the relationship between the Islamic Republic of Iran and the People's Republic of China.

- Neither is there any equivalent to the capitulation status agreed to by the shah, as a consequence of which every US citizen (and not just American diplomats and consular employees as is normally the case) enjoyed immunity from judicial prosecution on Iranian soil, regardless of whether or not they committed some criminal offense. The Islamic Republic never accepted and will never accept such humiliating terms, nor will it acquiesce to such abandonment of national sovereignty vis a vis any other state, be it China or whoever else.

- There is no Chinese equivalent to the 30,000-40,000 US military personnel stationed in Iran prior to the Islamic Revolution.

- There is no equivalent to Pahlavi Iran's total dependence on the west in the realm of weapons procurement. Back then Iran did not have any self-sufficient arms industry to speak of, now it does.

- Chinese companies are not granted privileges comparable to those enjoyed by western oil giants under the shah following the CIA-sponsored 1953 coup d'Etat, when said western companies were given rights in the distribution and sale of Iranian oil.

- Key sectors of Iran's economy are no longer owned by individuals linked to foreign regimes or to international oligarchic networks (like the Pasals, Yazdanis and Elghanians before the Islamic Revolution). No person linked to China has any influence on Iranian media.

- China has no hand in domestic Iranian politics nor is there an organized pro-Chinese lobby in Iran. No person linked to China is in charge of policy making. This is entirely different from the Pahlavi era, when a Court Minister like Assadollah Alam was a known British asset while a Prime Minister, Amir-Abbas Hoveida was connected to the zionist/globalist Haifan Bahai organization based in Isra"el".

Simply put, there is no comparison at all. And to label contemporary Iran a Chinese (or Russian, as anti-Iran media alternatively like to do as well) "vassal" could not be farther from the truth.



> On too many occasions have we put China above Iran.



Another unsubstantiated blanket statement. One truly wonders what the poster is referring to, as one cannot think of any occasion where Iran put Chinese interests above its own.



> We refused to stop flying into China even when the Corona was ravaging our country, just to show support to China. We put Chinas dignity above our beloved citizens lives - we are now paying the price.



This is a typical and major disinformation item spread by foreign-based Persian language media funded by powers hostile to Iran. It was amply debunked already by alert observers. In fact a simple survey of freely available flight information data will prove those reports plain wrong.

Then again, many will refrain from questioning news spread by western- and zionist-controlled media, choosing to believe their claims without having made the effort to verify by themselves, despite the fact that in many cases autonomous verification will quickly expose such manipulations of public opinion.

Watch this:






The fact of the matter is that very few countries stopped all flights to China altogether and certainly not for prolonged periods. Those who did, hardly gained anything from it in terms of coronavirus prevention.

*Italy Banned Flights From China Before America - It Didn't Work*

People tend not to realize what it means to interrupt every flight on such super-busy, economically vital routes.

Likewise, many do not realize how small the number of flights linking Iran to China actually was and is. Tehran's Imam Khomeini airport, the Iranian capital's international hub, was used by just under 9 million passengers a year in 2019. That is, to put it mildly, nothing in international comparison. For instance, some 90 million passengers a year were accomodated by Dubai's airport prior to the coronavirus crisis, the figure for London's Heathrow is 80 million (and that's not counting the other international airports of London), above 50 million for the new airport in Istanbul, no less than 25 million for an average European one like Brussels.

Correspondingly, flights from Iran to China were and are much fewer in numbers than flights between China and other countries comparable to Iran.

So while the BBC, VoA, Manoto and Saudi International were busy disinforming clueless Iranian viewers about how "evil mullahs" supposedly "refused to block flights from China, resulting in the spread of Covid-19 into Iran", the UK, the US, Saudi Arabia and EU countries themselves were hosting many more flights from China than Iranian airports ever did.



> We remain silent while they do ethnic cleansing and genocide of muslims - we have lost our souls pride and dignity - one day, we will pay the price



There's no genocide going on in Xinjiang. A relatively heavy handed approach involving detention of anyone with suspected sympathies for separatist and terrorist ideas or groups, yes, but no wholesome indiscriminate targetting of people due to their sole ethno-linguistic or religious affiliations. The sources claiming otherwise are the same ones who allege "deliberate mass murder of civilians" by the Syrian government etc.




BlueInGreen2 said:


> I won't even begin to act like I know what Iran-China relations actually entail and just how much either-side has influence on the other but some of the trends I've seen over the years are indeed concerning. But I have to be hopeful that such relations will be beneficial to Iran.



I don't see any trend that would be a cause for concern when it comes to influence over one another. As detailed above (see beginning of post if interested).




sha ah said:


> Some of you on here dislike the USA and believe that Iran shouldn't have close ties with America ? Some of you also dislike China and seem to believe that Iran shouldn't have relations with China either ? This outlook is beyond confusing in my mind





mangekyo said:


> Doesn't explain why we severed ties with the West on the basis of mistreatment of Muslims only to create ties with another mistreater of Muslims. And calling China a superpower? Please.



Unlike China, the US regime is completely dominated by zionism. Unlike China, the US regime has been a masonic construct from the start and as such, it obeys masonic principles and pursues masonic goals.

These goals entail the establishment of a unified one-world government, which in turn implies the gradual dissolution of every nation including Iran into this new whole.

So if anyone is even remotely concerned about Iran, they can't advocate participation in a zio-American-led world order. Resistance against zio-American and global oligarchic designs is the only option, the only way forward if one does not wish to see Iran vanish from the pages of civilizational history and geography.



> Iran has sacrificed too much already for the Palestinians and really what have they done for us in return ? If the tables were turned do you really believe that Palestinians would sacrifice trillions of dollars and economic prosperity, not to mention the lives of their people just to help their fellow Muslims ? Remember in the Iran-Iraq war how the Palestinians sided with Saddam ?





> I am only saying, if we had to severe our ties to show support for Palestinians, and as a result Iranians have to suffer, why are we siding with China? Uighurs are culturally far more closer to us than Palestinians who we have nothing in common with. The Lebansese are our brothers and we should support them, but Palestinians? Even the Lebansese cant stand the Palestinians.



Forget about Palestinians for a second: this is about countering the designs of an entity invested by a globalist oligarchy whose relentlessly pursued goal is to dissolve not just Iran but every nation-state. It is an inevitable existential fight, not one of choice.

Then, what Palestinians are we referring to here? Palestinians constitute a plural polity like any other. It was the PLO, not every Palestinian per se, which sided with Saddam. And Iran responded to this by ceasing to offer the PLO her valuable assistance, assistance that later went to Hamas and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad instead.

As for the generalizations about this or that people "not being able to stand Palestinians", this not just a dubious kind of statement by its very nature, it is irrelevant to any serious geopolitical discussion.



> Why do Iranians have to live in poverty and suffer to help these people that I doubt would do the same in return ? It just doesn't make any sense.



Iranians don't have it that much worse than others on the material level, and generally speaking they are arguably in a much better position even because at least they will retain their sovereignty and their civilizational particularity as long as the Islamic Republic keeps resisting zionism and the global criminal oligarchy.




mangekyo said:


> If China had millitary power, they would do things 10 times worse than any imperialists, the only reason we dont see China spread its cancerous communist ideology, is because they cant.





mangekyo said:


> Believe me, if China had any military power, they would make US and the west look like angels.



China already enjoys so much military power that if it desired to, it could embark on oppressive imperialist policies at a far from insignificant scale, yet unlike the US and zionist regimes we are not seeing such behaviour from China.



> They would shit on us all, they would rape and steal from us, half of them would call us Ali worshippers, the other half would call us sunworshippers or Ajam.



Enough of these fictitious hypotheticals already. China is not engaging in such policies towards Iran. And there is no reason to believe it would. Should it ever proceed to do so, Iran will consequently adapt its response. In the meantime nothing will be lost cooperating on equal footing with Beijing.



> It means these godless Chinese can basically rape us all and we cant say no to them because we simply cant afford it. Like when we couldn't afford to criticize China for keeping Corona a secret from us and infecting our citizens. Or like when Mahan couldn't afford to stop flying into China when all the other airliners in the entire world had stopped flight to China.



At this point the commenting has reached a consternating mix of fictive storytelling and random sinophobic ranting interspersed with logically faulty deduction. I doubt further comments are needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

دوستان کسی از قشم میتونه تایید یا تکذیب کنه این خبر انفجارهای شدید رو؟


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287120801687379969


----------



## QWECXZ

skyshadow said:


> دوستان کسی از قشم میتونه تایید یا تکذیب کنه این خبر انفجارهای شدید رو؟
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287120801687379969


آخه نظر یه کسخل که مسیر آشپزخونه رو گم کرده نشسته پای اخبار سیاسی ربان زرد گذاشته ارزش بررسی داره؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ich

SalarHaqq said:


> By contrast, a German man was reportedly arrested after spitting around in Tehran Metro stations. That, if true, is far more suspicious than anything coming from China.



If true, Iran has to put him in jail for some years. Such idiots only learn respect by the hard way.


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> So you admit that the west started it, but still blame Iran for it at the same time. HA! So, you blame the victim for falling victim to injustice.



Duh!

Importing sunnis from the peninsula to the gulf area to change the demographics. (Gulf Arabs used to be mainly Shia and loyal to Persia)
The mass starvation/famine/genocide of 1917
occupying us during ww2
Mossadegh
Forcing Reza Pahlavi to abdicate and installing Mohammad Reza Pahlavi
Conspiring against Mohammad Reza Pahlavi and instigating mass protest and riots
Iran Air flight 655
Pressuring Saddam to Attack us
Providing satellite coverage over our troops to Saddam
hiding his use of chemical weapons

I can go on forever

Point is, after 1979, we had the chance to start over again, but we decided to make enemies of the US and we were so damn delusional that we actually thought we could win a war against the US in 1979!

Now we have no international diplomacy, literally every country on earth except for China, Russia (neutral), and Syria + NK (LOL) hates us. We put ourselves in such a position that Mahan had to continue flights to China to show support in the middle of a pandemic. We couldn't afford to criticize China for keeping covid a secret from us.

Anyway, what do you think is going to happen? China is going to somehow win a new cold war over US, EU is going to ditch US for China, then we will reap the benefits? Victory for Iran?


----------



## Mithridates

mangekyo said:


> Duh!
> 
> Importing sunnis from the peninsula to the gulf area to change the demographics. (Gulf Arabs used to be mainly Shia and loyal to the Persia)
> The mass starvation/famine/genocide of 1917
> occupying us during ww2
> Mossadegh
> Forcing Reza Pahlavi to abdicate and installing Mohammad Reza Pahlavi
> Conspiring against Mohammad Reza Pahlavi and instigating mass protest and riots
> Iran Air flight 655
> Pressuring Saddam to Attack us
> Providing satellite coverage over our troops to Saddam
> hiding his use of chemical weapons
> 
> I can go on forever
> 
> Point is, after 1979, we had the chance to start over again, but we decided to make enemies of the US and we were so damn delusional that we actually thought we could win a war against the US in 1979!
> 
> Now we have no international diplomacy, literally every country on earth except for China, Russia (neutral), and Syria + NK (LOL) hates us. We put ourselves in such a position that Mahan had to continue flights to China to show support in the middle of a pandemic. We couldn't afford to criticize China for keeping covid a secret from us.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think is going to happen? China is going to somehow win a new cold war over US, EU is going to ditch US for China, then we will reap the benefits? Victory for Iran?


bro Persian gulf please...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Mithridates said:


> bro Persian gulf please...


What do you mean bro? The Gulf Arabs where mainly Shia and loyal to Persia, Brits imported Sunnis to change the demographics so they could control the ports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

mangekyo said:


> Gulf Arabs


I mean use PG, not merely gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## skyshadow

*“Avenging [IRGC Cdr] Soleimani is not over. Attack on Ain al-Asad base was retaliation for damaging Soleimani’s car not his martyrdom. Americans only understand language of force,” says Senior Islamic Republic diplomat Amirabdolahian interpreting recent Supreme Leader comments.*
*


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287319753267257344*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Mithridates said:


> I mean use PG, not merely gulf.


Have you noticed how similar @mangekyo is to Kastor?

Apparently all of these so-called liberals have no sense of patriotism whatsoever.

Omitting the name Persian was so natural for him that he didn't even understand your comment when you corrected him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Duh!
> 
> Importing sunnis from the peninsula to the gulf area to change the demographics. (Gulf Arabs used to be mainly Shia and loyal to Persia)
> The mass starvation/famine/genocide of 1917
> occupying us during ww2
> Mossadegh
> Forcing Reza Pahlavi to abdicate and installing Mohammad Reza Pahlavi
> Conspiring against Mohammad Reza Pahlavi and instigating mass protest and riots
> Iran Air flight 655
> Pressuring Saddam to Attack us
> Providing satellite coverage over our troops to Saddam
> hiding his use of chemical weapons
> 
> I can go on forever
> 
> Point is, after 1979, we had the chance to start over again, but we decided to make enemies of the US and we were so damn delusional that we actually thought we could win a war against the US in 1979!
> 
> Now we have no international diplomacy, literally every country on earth except for China, Russia (neutral), and Syria + NK (LOL) hates us. We put ourselves in such a position that Mahan had to continue flights to China to show support in the middle of a pandemic. We couldn't afford to criticize China for keeping covid a secret from us.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think is going to happen? China is going to somehow win a new cold war over US, EU is going to ditch US for China, then we will reap the benefits? Victory for Iran?



Who thought Iran could win a war against the US in 1979?

The embassy crisis was the result of a stupid response to an emotional action by a bunch of students. Honestly, I blame the staff of the US embassy as well. The US embassy had been built in a way that it could resist even a potential invasion of Iran by the Soviet forces. They had a vault in the embassy that could keep them safe for 2 weeks without access to the outside world. The staff of the embassy surrendered to the revolutionary students on their own, not by force. Had they not come out of their vault voluntarily, nobody could've even touched them, let alone taking them hostage.

But I don't think that the US embassy crisis is really our main issue with the US now. Since then, the US embassy has come under violent attacks in Iraq, South Korea and Greece in just recent months. Did the US severe ties with them immediately? No. Also, it's something that happened 41 years ago. The US has an issue with Iran's influence in the region as she sees herself committed to Israel and Saudi Arabia. And we will not give up our regional influence for the US to reestablish their ties with us.

As for Mahan flights to China, I completely disagree with you. Almost all countries that stopped their flights to China were hit with covid-19 as strongly as us, sometimes even much worse than us. United States, Italy, Spain, Britain, France, Brazil and Germany were hit by covid-19 just like us.

I believe that Europe will become less and less relevant to the world order in the coming decades. Emerging powers like Brazil, Turkey, India will be able to take more independent decisions after 2030. China will become strong enough to unilaterally stand against the US. The US will continue to remain a super power for the next decade at least but it will become less powerful than it is today slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

anything new??


----------



## Blue In Green

Shams313 said:


> anything new??



Well, apparently Iran has positioned its mock-up carrier somewhere in the Persian Gulf (or around there) and will be using it for live-fire drills/training and tests soon.

But other than that it has been pretty slow, almost suspiciously slow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

mangekyo said:


> Duh!
> 
> Importing sunnis from the peninsula to the gulf area to change the demographics. (Gulf Arabs used to be mainly Shia and loyal to Persia)
> The mass starvation/famine/genocide of 1917
> occupying us during ww2
> Mossadegh
> Forcing Reza Pahlavi to abdicate and installing Mohammad Reza Pahlavi
> Conspiring against Mohammad Reza Pahlavi and instigating mass protest and riots
> Iran Air flight 655
> Pressuring Saddam to Attack us
> Providing satellite coverage over our troops to Saddam
> hiding his use of chemical weapons
> 
> I can go on forever
> 
> Point is, after 1979, we had the chance to start over again, but we decided to make enemies of the US and we were so damn delusional that we actually thought we could win a war against the US in 1979!
> 
> Now we have no international diplomacy, literally every country on earth except for China, Russia (neutral), and Syria + NK (LOL) hates us. We put ourselves in such a position that Mahan had to continue flights to China to show support in the middle of a pandemic. We couldn't afford to criticize China for keeping covid a secret from us.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think is going to happen? China is going to somehow win a new cold war over US, EU is going to ditch US for China, then we will reap the benefits? Victory for Iran?


Do you genuinely believe that the west would`ve been simply just willing to "start over" with iran after its vassal despot had been overthrown and that irans new government was now going to pursue a policy of non alignment?
You seem to be forgetting that iran was the western appointed "policeman of the gulf", tasked with ensuring the continued flow of oil to the west and as a vital regional bulwark against any possible soviet expansionism in the persian gulf,so the idea that the west would just simply accept a now non aligned iran with its own independent foreign policy is quite literally absurd.Its very clear what would`ve happened,there would`ve been another western backed attempted coup almost certainly from disaffected elements from within the [us trained] pahlaviite military,in fact it would`ve probably been little different to the actual nojeh coup plot,except of course that this particular attempt had no us backing which was probably one of the reasons why it [luckily] failed.
Frankly tho at this point it seems rather foolish in the extreme to play games of "if only..." or "what if..." or "wouldnt it have been nice...",what should be of most concern now is the present reality,and the most painfully obvious part of that reality is that the attempted reengagement with the west that categorized the rouhani era has conclusively utterly failed,and the question naturally enough is what comes after this?,does iran put all of its hopes in a new post chumpist american regime ie strategic patience,or does iran perhaps consider whether it is still in its interests to continue to pursue its 40 year long policy of non-alignment in a unipolar world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Who thought Iran could win a war against the US in 1979?



Taking US diplomats hostage,
Burning US flags,
Shouting death to America,
Calling US and the west in general for Satan,
Publicly saying that US cant to a damn thing,
*Demanding* them to hand over the Shah,
from context and overall, it is clear that we underestimated US and overestimated ourselves.



QWECXZ said:


> But I don't think that the US embassy crisis is really our main issue with the US now. Since then, the US embassy has come under violent attacks in Iraq, South Korea and Greece in just recent months. Did the US severe ties with them immediately? No. Also, it's something that happened 41 years ago. The US has an issue with Iran's influence in the region as she sees herself committed to Israel and Saudi Arabia. And we will not give up our regional influence for the US to reestablish their ties with us.



No the hostage crisis is not the issue, the issue is that we have declared them as the big satan and our *archenemy*
Now is it possible to have neutral and even somewhat friendly relations with US while also keeping our regional influence? Yes, I think pretty much so. Except for the Israeli issue, US and Iran are natural allies, we have been doing their dirty work, and they have been doing ours for years.



QWECXZ said:


> As for Mahan flights to China, I completely disagree with you. Almost all countries that stopped their flights to China were hit with covid-19 as strongly as us, sometimes even much worse than us. United States, Italy, Spain, Britain, France, Brazil and Germany were hit by covid-19 just like us.



According to Rouhani, we have 25 million cases, but thats not even my point. My point is that we have isolated ourselves so much that we *had no other choice*.



QWECXZ said:


> I believe that Europe will become less and less relevant to the world order in the coming decades. Emerging powers like Brazil, Turkey, India will be able to take more independent decisions after 2030. China will become strong enough to unilaterally stand against the US. The US will continue to remain a super power for the next decade at least but it will become less powerful than it is today slowly.



I don't think so, China will still need the US and European market. Thats how China makes money right? If you think Africa will become the next emerging market think again, I believe the west would rather start ww3 and tip the scale in their favor.



Shams313 said:


> anything new??


New in what way?



Sineva said:


> Do you genuinely believe that the west would`ve been simply just willing to "start over" with iran after its vassal despot had been overthrown and that irans new government was now going to pursue a policy of non alignment?
> You seem to be forgetting that iran was the western appointed "policeman of the gulf", tasked with ensuring the continued flow of oil to the west and as a vital regional bulwark against any possible soviet expansionism in the persian gulf,so the idea that the west would just simply accept a now non aligned iran with its own independent foreign policy is quite literally absurd.Its very clear what would`ve happened,there would`ve been another western backed attempted coup almost certainly from disaffected elements from within the [us trained] pahlaviite military,in fact it would`ve probably been little different to the actual nojeh coup plot,except of course that this particular attempt had no us backing which was probably one of the reasons why it [luckily] failed.
> Frankly tho at this point it seems rather foolish in the extreme to play games of "if only..." or "what if..." or "wouldnt it have been nice...",what should be of most concern now is the present reality,and the most painfully obvious part of that reality is that the attempted reengagement with the west that categorized the rouhani era has conclusively utterly failed,and the question naturally enough is what comes after this?,does iran put all of its hopes in a new post chumpist american regime ie strategic patience,or does iran perhaps consider whether it is still in its interests to continue to pursue its 40 year long policy of non-alignment in a unipolar world.











QWECXZ said:


> Have you noticed how similar @mangekyo is to Kastor?
> 
> Apparently all of these so-called liberals have no sense of patriotism whatsoever.
> 
> Omitting the name Persian was so natural for him that he didn't even understand your comment when you corrected him.


We are in the Iranian "Chill thread" So chill. Everyone here knows what Gulf means.


----------



## GWXP

The problem between US and Iran is not about "Death to America" slogans but about *BALANCE OF POWER IN THE PERSIAN GULF.*

Iran has bigger population/industrial base/military power than Iraq plus Persian Gulf states combined.

Iran is a power that seeks hegemony in the Persian Gulf, but US contains Iran---so US and Iran are NOT natural allies, *but rather natural enemies*. Iran wants to dominate the region, but US contains Iran.

Here is the old video that explains US's "Iranian problem"






*Iran wants to dominate in Iraq/Syria/Lebanon and put pressure on Saudis and establish itself as a regional hegemon armed with nuclear weapons and setting the rules in the Persian Gulf

US wants Iran to withdraw troops from Syria/ cease support for Hezbollah and Houthis/ "respect Iraq's sovereigny"/ not threaten kingdoms of the Persian Gulf and never enrich uranium and don't produce ballistic missiles

How ceasing screaming "Death to America" and ceasing burning US flag will solve this differences and regional balance of power issue?*

In order to improve relations with USA, Iran needs to give up its regional sphere of influence and nuclear and ballistic missile technology----hardly Iran will do this...


Regarding China---currently China has no power projection capabilities but in 2030 China will have a navy which will be equivalent to 50%-60% of US naval power

https://thediplomat.com/2019/02/predicting-the-chinese-navy-of-2030/

Regarding future of US and Europe----these nations suffer from demographic problems

In a normal demographic pyramid there are

1) few retirees,

2) large number of people in the age group 45-60 who are the best taxpayers and they tend to save a lot of money and keep them in banks,

3) even larger number of people ages 18-45, who borrow money from banks and consume, thus generating economic growth

and now in Europe and US demographic pyramid inverts--they will have:

1) large number of retirees

2) few taxpayers and money saver in the age group 45-60

3) even less consumers in the age group 18-45


*This means that inversion of demographic pyramid will have these consequences for Europe and US:*

1) GDP growth of 1% a year and stagnation

2) higher taxes to maintain retirees, which means lower income for younger generations

3) because of high taxes and shortage of labor--- factories will move to other countries----deindustrialization

4) growing government debt levels, which means higher borrowings by the government and this will increase credit interest rates higher and this will stall economic growth even further

*All this symptoms are already visible in Japan--a country with bad demographic profile---Germany/Spain/Italy/Canada/US will follow*

The point is that in near future Europe and US will be in decline with aging populations/stagnating economies/ growing public debt levels

Note that even before mass retirement of Baby Boomers-current US debt level stands at 133% of GDP,
https://www.thestreet.com/economonitor/news/inconvenient-truths-us-debt-explosion

This means that US ability to finance expensive wars will fade away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shams313

mangekyo said:


> New in what way?


new unveiling, upcoming teaser...


----------



## mangekyo

GWXP said:


> The problem between US and Iran is not about "Death to America" slogans but about *BALANCE OF POWER IN THE PERSIAN GULF.*


You guys take things too literall. I have said many times, we declared US as our archenemy, that is where the problem is.



GWXP said:


> Iran is a power that seeks hegemony in the Persian Gulf, but US contains Iran---so US and Iran are NOT natural allies, *but rather natural enemies*. Iran wants to dominate the region, but US contains Iran.



Yes, Iran seeks hegemony in the region, and so does US. The reasons however, are very different, US wants hegemony in the region because of economic interests, we want it because this is our region and we are the historical power here. US needs a "police" in the region, Israel is not strong enough for that role, the only country that can serve as that police is Iran. I am not debating wether we should or not, I am simply debating that we are natural allies. Even as enemies, we benefit from each other, we are basically the boogeymen in the region that US uses to milk Arabs for oil and sell junk to them for protection money. If Iran and US were actually cooperating, we would shit on the whole region.



GWXP said:


> *Iran wants to dominate in Iraq/Syria/Lebanon and put pressure on Saudis and establish itself as a regional hegemon armed with nuclear weapons and setting the rules in the Persian Gulf
> 
> US wants Iran to withdraw troops from Syria/ cease support for Hezbollah and Houthis/ "respect Iraq's sovereigny"/ not threaten kingdoms of the Persian Gulf and never enrich uranium and don't produce ballistic missiles
> 
> How ceasing screaming "Death to America" and ceasing burning US flag will solve this differences and regional balance of power issue?*



Because we have declared them as our *archenemy* and the *great satan*, the issue is not chanting "death to America" it is declaring them as our *archenemy* and the *great satan*, what do you expect when you declare someone as your *archenemy* and the *great satan*, do you expect roses and candy?


----------



## GWXP

mangekyo said:


> You guys take things too literall. I have said many times, we declared US as our archenemy, that is where the problem is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iran seeks hegemony in the region, and so does US. The reasons however, are very different, US wants hegemony in the region because of economic interests, we want it because this is our region and we are the historical power here. US needs a "police" in the region, Israel is not strong enough for that role, the only country that can serve as that police is Iran. I am not debating wether we should or not, I am simply debating that we are natural allies. Even as enemies, we benefit from each other, we are basically the boogeymen in the region that US uses to milk Arabs for oil and sell junk to them for protection money. If Iran and US were actually cooperating, we would shit on the whole region.
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have declared them as our *archenemy* and the *great satan*, the issue is not chanting "death to America" it is declaring them as our *archenemy* and the *great satan*, what do you expect when you declare someone as your *archenemy* and the *great satan*, do you expect roses and candy?


Even if you don't declare US as great Satan---US can't tolerate Iran's domination of the region that has 60% of global oil

Russia didn't declare US a great Satan---but still US does a lot to prevent Russia's domination of Ukraine and Eastern Europe

This is geopolitics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mangekyo

GWXP said:


> Even if you don't declare US as great Satan---US can't tolerate Iran's domination of the region that has 60% of global oil


I agree with that, not only US, no one can tolerate that, not Russia, not China. But my point is, if we cooperated with US, our interests would not collide. The main issue is that we declared them as enemies.


----------



## mangekyo

GWXP said:


> Russia didn't declare US a great Satan---but still US does a lot to prevent Russia's domination of Ukraine and Eastern Europe


It is inevitable, this region will either fall into our hands, or the whole region will be destroyed.

On a more serious note, Iran is not a nuclear power and does not pose the same threat as Russia, US is just buying time with Iran, I do think it is inevitable though, our influence will continue to grow in the region and theres not much US can do about it other than buying some time. However, I don't think it is entirely within Irans interests to have US fall, and I don't think it's within US interests to have Iran fall. Say we manage to kick out the Americans from ME. Russia and China is not going to tolerate that the region falls into Irans hands.



GWXP said:


> US acts as an offshore balancer containing regional powers


US knows they cant contain us, the region will be ours, wether we side with Russia and China or US and the West, this region will belong to us, no one else can control this region.

Who is going to stop us? Saudi Arabia? Qatar? UAE? Bahrain?

Again, on a more serious note, I don't know why some members think China is going to challenge the US. China built its economy by hosting factories for US and EU companies, a weaker US/EU means a weaker China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

mangekyo said:


> from context and overall, it is clear that we underestimated US and overestimated ourselves.


I think that you`re part right.
I do think that iran underestimated the extent to which the west was willing to go to inflict economic pain on itself in order to try and achieve an iranian surrender,or failing that at least hurt iran.
I also think that rouhani not only horrifically underestimated the complete and total untrustworthiness of the west,indeed I think that he deliberately chose to ignore it,but that he also made the exact same mistake of dreadfully overestimating the value of the deal to the west as well as the willingness of the other participants to stand up for both it and their own interests.Lastly I think he badly underestimated [or just stupidly ignored] the shear spiteful irrational nature of some of its less rational politicians,who as far as they were concerned considered win-win as no different to losing.



mangekyo said:


>


Well they do say that a picture is supposedly worth a thousand words,but I`m afraid that beyond the obvious its not really very clear here to me at least as to what you`re trying to say with it.


----------



## mangekyo

Sineva said:


> Well they do say that a picture is supposedly worth a thousand words,but I`m afraid that beyond the obvious its not really very clear here to me at least as to what you`re trying to say with it.


Just stating the obvious


----------



## Mithridates

i think this debate is wasting of our precious time. you can not change the history you can only move forward. and now i can just see a hostile US which does not satisfies with compromises on JCPOA level and wants more...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Taking US diplomats hostage,
> Burning US flags,
> Shouting death to America,
> Calling US and the west in general for Satan,
> Publicly saying that US cant to a damn thing,
> *Demanding* them to hand over the Shah,
> from context and overall, it is clear that we underestimated US and overestimated ourselves.


Nobody burned the US flag or chanted death to America prior to the hostage crisis. We had diplomatic ties with the US prior to the hostage crisis and the US had an ambassador in Iran. As a matter of fact, the US ambassador was at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs while revolutionary students were entering the US embassy.
Demanding the US to hand over the Shah was a correct move. The US had a history of meddling in Iran. The US had helped the Shah to return to power after the 1953 coup. So, it made sense to ask them to hand over the Shah because Khomeini didn't want to have the same fate as Mosaddegh. The US used the Shah's cancer as an excuse to allow him to stay in New York which made the newly established regime in Iran worry about their true intentions.


mangekyo said:


> No the hostage crisis is not the issue, the issue is that we have declared them as the big satan and our *archenemy*
> Now is it possible to have neutral and even somewhat friendly relations with US while also keeping our regional influence? Yes, I think pretty much so. Except for the Israeli issue, US and Iran are natural allies, we have been doing their dirty work, and they have been doing ours for years.


They kind of earned that "Great Satan" name.
No, it's not possible to have neutral relations with the US anymore. Even basics of Game Theory prevent Iran and the US from becoming friends any time soon. The US thinks that it has the upper hand and Iran is in a weak position that encourages the US to apply more pressure until it collapses. The US will not negotiate for peace and friendship when it thinks it is so close to regime change in Iran. I said this before signing the JCPOA, and I was proven right. And I can tell you that any negotiations with the US will have a similar fate as the JCPOA.
And no, Iran and the US are not natural allies. The US believes that her natural allies are Arabs, particularly Saudi Arabia. Why? Because of the Petro-Dollar agreement and what they learned after the 1973 oil crisis.


mangekyo said:


> According to Rouhani, we have 25 million cases, but thats not even my point. My point is that we have isolated ourselves so much that we *had no other choice*.


Rouhani didn't say it, another official said it and he said it was an estimation without citing how they came up with that estimation. Iran has 291,172 cases. Period. Your point is quite irrelevant. Nobody has a choice when it comes to relations with China. They are responsible for 15% of the international exports alone.


mangekyo said:


> I don't think so, China will still need the US and European market. Thats how China makes money right? If you think Africa will become the next emerging market think again, I believe the west would rather start ww3 and tip the scale in their favor.


Irrelevant. The US and the Europeans needed Iran's market, but they ignored their trade with us when it suited them. The Europeans are not even that many or that prosperous to be important in future. The population of Europe is about 750 million people, and many of them live lives that are even worse compared to many Iranians. Europe is not that important a market as you think it is. Asia, Africa and Latin America can easily replace Europe as a market for the Chinese. Meanwhile, the Europeans need Chinese goods. If they don't import them from China, they will have to import them from somewhere else, the only difference is that it will probably end up more expensive for them.


mangekyo said:


> We are in the Iranian "Chill thread" So chill. Everyone here knows what Gulf means.


Ridiculous. I enjoy your company as a fellow Iranian, particularly in other threads about other subjects. But that's a ridiculous reason. Even in Persian when we talk about the Persian Gulf, we always say "Khalije Fars". Nobody says "khalij". It only shows how unpatriotic you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

درگیری های مرزی لبنان و اسراییل بعد حمله حزب الله به نقاط مرزی اسراییل با موشک ضد تانک

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Nobody burned the US flag or chanted death to America prior to the hostage crisis. We had diplomatic ties with the US prior to the hostage crisis and the US had an ambassador in Iran. As a matter of fact, the US ambassador was at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs while revolutionary students were entering the US embassy.
> Demanding the US to hand over the Shah was a correct move. The US had a history of meddling in Iran. The US had helped the Shah to return to power after the 1953 coup. So, it made sense to ask them to hand over the Shah. The US used the Shah's cancer as an excuse to allow him to stay in New York which made the newly established regime in Iran worry about their intentions.



Agreed, but by doing so, we declared them our enemies. It's not about who is right and who is wrong, the thing is we declared them our enemies, and so, we are enemies.



QWECXZ said:


> Nobody has a choice when it comes to relations with China. They are responsible for 15% of the international trades alone.



All other airliners in the world except for Mahan halted their flights to China.



QWECXZ said:


> Irrelevant. The US needed Iran's market, but it ignored us when it suited them. The Europeans are not even that many to be important in future. The population of Europe is about 750 million people, and many of them live lives that are even worse compared to Iranians. Europe is not that important a market as you think it is. Asia, Africa and Latin America can easily replace Europe as a market for the Chinese. Meanwhile, the Europeans need Chinese goods. If they don't import it from China, they will have to import them from somewhere else, the only difference is that it will probably end up more expensive for them.



It's not just market, the western world is leading in technology and innovation on almost every front. China cant afford to have the west move their production to another country.



QWECXZ said:


> And no, Iran and the US are not natural allies. The US believes that her natural allies are Arabs, particularly Saudi Arabia. Why? Because of the Petro Dollar agreement and what they learned after the 1973 oil crisis.



We are natural allies, the US knows it cant hold the region forever, it is inevitable that they will lose the region to us sooner or later, and they know it very well. That is the only region for their hostile policy towards us. They sanction us and hurt our economy to buy time. If not Iran, what other country in the region can keep a check on all Sunni Arab countries? If we stare too hard at the Saudis, they go buy 300 billion dollars of weapons from US... US cant control their proxies, same way, the coalition of Saudi, Qatar, UAE and Turkey couldn't control Daesh either. US needs to ally itself with a regional power in order to survive in ME, and that regional power can only be Iran. 



QWECXZ said:


> Ridiculous. I enjoy your company as a fellow Iranian, particularly in other threads about other subjects. But that's a ridiculous reason. Even in Persian when we talk about the Persian Gulf, we always say "Khalije Fars". Nobody says "khalij". It only shows how unpatriotic you are.



Yes in Persian we say Khalije Fars, but in English, when you talk about the gulf with an American in US, it means the gulf of Mexico, when I am in the Iranian thread gulf means Persian Gulf, it's just semantics. But from now on I will use Persian Gulf here too. I am actually very patriotic, not long ago Norwegian media quoted an American article and referred to the Persian Gulf as the Arabian Gulf, I wrote a formal complaint and had them change it to Persian Gulf.



Mithridates said:


> i think this debate is wasting of our precious time. you can not change the history you can only move forward. and now i can just see a hostile US which does not satisfies with compromises on JCPOA level and wants more...


No it does not want more, Trump tore the deal because he is obsessed with Obama. He just wants to show the world that whatever Obama does, he can do better. But he is a big moron. He thought he could make Iran re negotiate, which is not an option for Iran ever. We can probably strike a MUCH better deal, and he will accept it and then somehow try to convince the world that he is a master negotiator.

@QWECXZ It was this article btw,

https://www.vg.no/nyheter/utenriks/...-amerikanske-krigsskip-farlig-og-provoserende

And if you click on the link in the article, you will be sent to the site they quoted where they use Arabian Gulf. 

https://www.dvidshub.net/news/36748...interaction-with-us-naval-forces-arabian-gulf


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Agreed, but by doing so, we declared them our enemies. It's not about who is right and who is wrong, the thing is we declared them our enemies, and so, we are enemies.


It was the US that severed her ties with us over the embassy crisis. I don't say that they didn't have a good reason for that, but it was a hasty decision. I believe even the US learned her lesson after the embassy crisis as it ignored and downplayed all other attacks on her embassies in other countries after that.



mangekyo said:


> All other airliners in the world except for Mahan halted their flights to China.


That's not true. I remember when people said this, we checked this online and there were some other airlines in China at that time as well. Plus, we didn't have that many flights to China at that time anyway. And there is absolutely no statistical correlation between halting flights to China and the number of covid-19 cases in a country. So, I don't understand why you are bringing this up over and over again.



mangekyo said:


> It's not just market, the western world is leading in technology and innovation on almost every front. China cant afford to have the west move their production to another country.


The US is leading in technology and innovation. Europeans, excluding the UK, are good at baking waffles, croissants, baguettes and pizza. China is more advanced than Europe in terms of both science and technology now. Maybe only the UK, France and Germany can compete with China in Europe. The rest of them should compete with countries like Iran and Turkey. Comparing them to China is a joke.



mangekyo said:


> We are natural allies, the US knows it cant hold the region forever, it is inevitable that they will lose the region to us sooner or later, and they know it very well. That is the only region for their hostile policy towards us. They sanction us and hurt our economy to buy time. If not Iran, what other country in the region can keep a check on all Sunni Arab countries? If we stare too hard at the Saudis, they go buy 300 billion dollars of weapons from US... US cant control their proxies, same way, the coalition of Saudi, Qatar, UAE and Turkey couldn't control Daesh either. US needs to ally itself with a regional power in order to survive in ME, and that regional power can only be Iran.



No, we are not. Saudi Arabia hosts the holy sites for Muslims. Unlike Iran which is of a different sect, Saudi Arabia is a Sunni country and 80% of Muslims are Sunnis. Saudi Arabia has more proven oil reserves than us. Saudi Arabia is keeping the value of dollar by honoring the Petro-Dollar agreement. Many of the 400 million Arabs look up to Saudi Arabia. If Saudi Arabia sees that it is being betrayed by the US, it can cause an economic shock to the US by telling Arabs to sell oil in a currency other than the US Dollar. The US will never risk the stability of its economy to switch allies when it doesn't need to.

On the other hand, there's an emerging power in the region. I am talking about Turkey. The structure of power in the Middle East is no longer bipolar that the US has to choose between Saudi Arabia or Iran. Things are becoming more complicated honestly.



mangekyo said:


> Yes in Persian we say Khalije Fars, but in English, when you talk about the gulf with an American in US, it means the gulf of Mexico, when I am in the Iranian thread gulf means Persian Gulf, it's just semantics. But from now on I will use Persian Gulf here too. I am actually very patriotic, not long ago Norwegian media quoted an American article and referred to the Persian Gulf as the Arabian Gulf, I wrote a formal complaint and had them change it to Persian Gulf.


Iranians always use "Persian Gulf". Not any other term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> It was the US that severed her ties with us over the embassy crisis. I don't say that they didn't have a good reason for that, but it was a hasty decision. I believe even the US learned her lesson after the embassy crisis as it ignored all other attacks on her embassy in other countries after that.


Yes, but these other countries doesn't officially declare death to US, officially call them for the great satan etc.


QWECXZ said:


> The US is leading in technology and innovation. Europeans, excluding the UK, are good at baking waffles, croissants, baguettes and pizza. China is more advanced than Europe in terms of both science and technology now. Maybe only the UK, France and Germany can compete with China in Europe. The rest of them should compete with countries like Iran and Turkey. Comparing them to China is a joke.



Norway is actually world leading in sub sea drilling, ands generally ranks pretty high up in marine industry. I obviously didn't think of Poland and Latvia when I said Europe, Except for ABB (Swiss) and Kone (Finland) + some Swedish companies, UK, France and Germany is pretty much it. But I am not aware of any Chinese innovative companies. 



QWECXZ said:


> No, we are not. Saudi Arabia hosts the holy sites for Muslims. Unlike Iran which is of a different sect, Saudi Arabia is a Sunni country and 80% of Muslims are Sunnis. Saudi Arabia has more proven oil reserves than us. Saudi Arabia is keeping the value of dollar by honoring the Petro-Dollar agreement. Many of the 400 million Arabs look up to Saudi Arabia. If Saudi Arabia sees that it is being betrayed by the US, it can cause an economic shock to the US by telling Arabs to sell oil in a currency other than the US Dollar. The US will never risk the stability of its economy to switch allies when it doesn't need to.



Saudis are honestly too incompetent and Arab countries are too scared of us. I wouldn't worry about them at all.



QWECXZ said:


> On the other hand, there's an emerging power in the region. I am talking about Turkey. The structure of power in the Middle East is no longer bipolar that the US has to choose between Saudi Arabia or Iran. Things are becoming more complicated honestly.



I am not worried about Turkey, the Sunni world don't get along, they are too divided to pose a threat against Iran.


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Yes, but these other countries doesn't officially declare death to US, officially call them for the great satan etc.
> 
> Norway is actually world leading in sub sea drilling, ands generally ranks pretty high up in marine industry. I obviously didn't think of Poland and Latvia when I said Europe, Except for ABB (Swiss) and Kone (Finland) + some Swedish companies, UK, France and Germany is pretty much it. But I am not aware of any Chinese innovative companies.
> 
> Saudis are honestly too incompetent and Arab countries are too scared of us. I wouldn't worry about them at all.
> 
> I am not worried about Turkey, the Sunni world don't get along, they are too divided to pose a threat against Iran.



Yeah. Because these countries didn't lose 100,000 civilians and soldiers to chemical weapons while the US veoted UNSC resolutions that condemned their enemy for their use. And they didn't lose 280 passengers because the US shot down their passenger plane. US has earned the "Great Satan" fair and square.

Huawei? Xiaomi? Tic Toc? Europe is leading in nothing really. A considerable number of European companies that are leading in their fields are multi-national corporations that rely on imported technologies and foreign patents to survive. 

Yet these incompetents have been the US most important ally since early 1970s. 

Well, have you looked at how Pakistanis flirt with Turks on PDF? That should give you an idea. At the end of the day, divided Sunnis will still prefer Sunnis to Shia Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Yeah. Because these countries didn't lose 100,000 civilians and soldiers to chemical weapons while the US veoted UNSC resolutions that condemned their enemy for their use. And they didn't lose 280 passengers because the US shot down their passenger plane. US has earned the "Great Satan" fair and square.


I never said they didn't earn it, We are just disagreeing over who really severed ties, I say Iran, you say US.


QWECXZ said:


> Huawei? Xiaomi? Tic Toc?


TicToc LMAO  Xiaomi and Huawei are just copying other brands they are not innovative.



QWECXZ said:


> Yet these incompetents have been the US most important ally since early 1970s.


You mean cash cow



QWECXZ said:


> Well, have you looked at how Pakistanis flirt with Turks on PDF? That should give you an idea. At the end of the day, divided Sunnis will still prefer Sunnis to Shia Iran.


PDF means nothing. We saw how much they got along in Syria lol


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> I never said they didn't earn it, We are just disagreeing over who really severed ties, I say Iran, you say US.
> 
> TicToc LMAO  Xiaomi and Huawei are just copying other brands they are not innovative.
> 
> 
> You mean cash cow
> 
> 
> PDF means nothing. We saw how much they got along in Syria lol


Well, historically speaking, it was the US that severed her diplomatic ties with Iran and seized our assets. That's history. You can't change it.

Tiktok xD Do you think it's easy to serve millions of visitors per day and host petabytes of data? Huawei is not innovative? It is one of the world's leading companies in 5G technology. It has been continuously ranked in top 100 and even in top 10 in the lists of innovative companies by different newspapers.

Call them cash cow, it doesn't change the fact that the US has had half a century of strategic ties with them. And you think if Iran wants the US to reestablish their ties with us, they will see us as their equal?

Yeah. Keep telling yourself that, but the truth is that foreigners view the Middle East based on that type of logic. The whole idea that the US needs Iran for stability in the region is not compatible with the realities of the Middle East in recent years.


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Well, historically speaking, it was the US that severed her diplomatic ties with Iran and seized our assets. That's history. You can't change it.


Thats because we declared them as our enemy and started acting tough, demanding things, saying they are weak and dying, the great satan etc. Bro we can keep this up forever  Lets just hope we learned from our mistakes and we wont repeat them with the Chinese and Russians.



QWECXZ said:


> Tiktok xD Do you think it's easy to serve millions of visitors per day and host petabytes of data? Huawei is not innovative? It is one of the world's leading companies in 5G technology. It has been continuously ranked below 100 and even below 10 in the lists of innovative companies by different newspapers.



I don't know man, in my eyes, China will always be inferior copycats. They just copy other companies work. I don't think they can come up with anything significant on their own.



QWECXZ said:


> Call them cash cow, it doesn't change the fact that the US has had half a century of strategic ties with them. And you think if Iran wants the US to reestablish their ties with us, they will see us as their equal?


I think we can slowly re establish ties to some lesser degree, I don't see a bright future for us if we continue down on this road. We are really underperforming our potential. Just to think that we have the same GDP as UAE....


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Thats because we declared them as our enemy and started acting tough, demanding things, saying they are weak and dying, the great satan etc. Bro we can keep this up forever  Lets just hope we learned from our mistakes and we wont repeat them with the Chinese and Russians.
> 
> I don't know man, in my eyes, China will always be inferior copycats. They just copy other companies work. I don't think they can come up with anything significant on their own.
> 
> I think we can slowly re establish ties to some lesser degree, I don't see a bright future for us if we continue down on this road. We are really underperforming our potential. Just to think that we have the same GDP as UAE....


But then again, we hadn't declared them enemy before the embassy crisis. xD It seems like we're running in circles here. It's turning into a philosophical discussion like the chicken or the egg dilemma xD

You need to update your perspective of the world. xD It seems that you have deliberately closed your eyes to the changes of the world since 2000s. xD

Yeah. I agree with you that we are terribly underperforming. We need to find a way out. We need to make a bold move. I have said this times and times again.


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Yeah. Keep telling yourself that, but the truth is that foreigners view the Middle East based on that type of logic. The whole idea that the US needs Iran for stability in the region is not compatible with the realities of the Middle East in recent years.


Well, based on what I have seen, I don't think they can get a long and will basically start kill each other before they can do any harm to us.


----------



## Shawnee

درگیری های مرز لبنان داره فروکش میکنه احتمالا با حداقل تلفات
نتانیاهو پس از جلسه گفته این حادثه ای نیست که بشه راحت ازش گذشت

حق هم داره
لبنان اقتصادی نداره که با اینها بلرزه
اما بورس و سرمایه گذاری های اسراییل امروز بوی خطر رو حس کرد
نتانیاهو گرگ بیابون دیده است و میدونه چن ماهی بیشتر از ترامپ نمونده و اقتصاد کرونا زدش تحمل جنگ 
بزرگ رو هم نداره
مگه جنگی سریع و کم ریسک
در ترم دوم ترامپ اگه بخت یارش باشه و رخ بده شاید بیشتر بتونه ریسک کنه
...​


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> But then again, we hadn't declared them enemy before the embassy crisis. xD It seems like we're running in circles here. It's turning into a philosophical discussion like the chicken or the egg dilemma xD


Haha yes, we can say its the chicken and the egg dilemma, but remember the Indian guy who said NIGYSOB?, NIGYSOB pretty much sums up our relations with the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

mangekyo said:


> I am simply debating that we are natural allies. Even as enemies, we benefit from each other, we are basically the boogeymen in the region that US uses to milk Arabs for oil and sell junk to them for protection money.


NAH BRO. you talking wild now. DOnt you understand that if Iran played bogeyman for any country Iran wont be the same Iran today? 90% of Iran's issues are related to the fact that Iran wont "BEND" the way they desire Iran to. You might be describing an unintentional by-effect of the Iran-US rivalry, but i dont believe Iran and US are natural allies. main reason is like you said, motivation and ideology. Iran doesnt believe in material vanity, US LIVES off it, Iran believes in human dignity as a national policy, US Govt doesnt give a FUK about love or population harmony....Iran things Israel is a thief, US thinks Israel is an "ally"...so i dont think coincidence proves intent..



mangekyo said:


> I don't know man, in my eyes, China will always be inferior copycats. They just copy other companies work. I don't think they can come up with anything significant on their own.


Why such a simplistic view?? your comments are fine, but they are interesting considering how analytical you can be, but i'll just say this - It doesnt matter how you get your power, in this capitalist world order we are in(it will get modified soon in my strong belief), MONEY and resources is the name of the game. CHina might be paper tiger, copycat captain, Uighur killers, Land thieves(India), they might act unprofessional but to be soberly frank, this is ALL DISTRACTIONS, at the end of the day, the new China empire is already here, now, with TONS Of resources, the will to fight and the path to achieve dominance, that is the reality of the world today, so you discussing why they arent worth your attention doesnt change the reality of China today. No 1 country can take on China today and leave in one piece, do you understand we didnt have this 10 years ago? Please dont be simplistic...there are many ways to achieve many things in this world today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Mithridates said:


> i think this debate is wasting of our precious time. you can not change the history you can only move forward. and now i can just see a hostile US which does not satisfies with compromises on JCPOA level and wants more...


Well said sir,very well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Regardless taking and then keeping those hostages has cost Iran trillions of dollars. The average Iranian is poorer today because of that decision. For Iran, an underdeveloped country at that time, with a literacy rate of 60%, to demand that the US hand over the Shah was ridiculous. 

If the USA would have done that, it would have made the US look impotent and untrustworthy to all of their allies. Why would the leader of any nation want to ally with the US knowing that they would be handed over to a mob as soon as the tide turned ? The US was never going to do that. Imagine if Assad was overthrown in Syria tomorrow, which almost happened, would Iran hand over Assad to the mob of the new regime ? NO! That's ridiculous and outlandish. 

It's easy to blame Rohani for everything now but really nothing in Iran happens without the approval of the Supreme Leader, this latest China deal included. People that want Iran to not have extensive economic relations with either China or the USA are either delusional or over zealous. 

The USA and China are the two largest economies in the entire world. No country can prosper economically in this day and age without having solid relations with atleast one of these economic spheres. It would be in Iran's best interests to have economic ties with both but some people would rather Iran stay impoverished and keep chanting death to America instead. 



Sineva said:


> Do you genuinely believe that the west would`ve been simply just willing to "start over" with iran after its vassal despot had been overthrown and that irans new government was now going to pursue a policy of non alignment?
> You seem to be forgetting that iran was the western appointed "policeman of the gulf", tasked with ensuring the continued flow of oil to the west and as a vital regional bulwark against any possible soviet expansionism in the persian gulf,so the idea that the west would just simply accept a now non aligned iran with its own independent foreign policy is quite literally absurd.Its very clear what would`ve happened,there would`ve been another western backed attempted coup almost certainly from disaffected elements from within the [us trained] pahlaviite military,in fact it would`ve probably been little different to the actual nojeh coup plot,except of course that this particular attempt had no us backing which was probably one of the reasons why it [luckily] failed.
> Frankly tho at this point it seems rather foolish in the extreme to play games of "if only..." or "what if..." or "wouldnt it have been nice...",what should be of most concern now is the present reality,and the most painfully obvious part of that reality is that the attempted reengagement with the west that categorized the rouhani era has conclusively utterly failed,and the question naturally enough is what comes after this?,does iran put all of its hopes in a new post chumpist american regime ie strategic patience,or does iran perhaps consider whether it is still in its interests to continue to pursue its 40 year long policy of non-alignment in a unipolar world.


----------



## sha ah

I agree with you on most of the topics but when it comes to Uighurs, they are Turkic Sunni Muslims, so why can't Turkey stand up for their honor ? Why Iran again ? Iran has sacrificed enough and frankly there are so many oppressed Muslims that Iran could realistically spend every penny on defending them and helping them but then where would that leave Iran ? Never ending wars ? economic ruin ? annihilation ? 

It's the same thing with the Rohinga, why not Malaysia or Indonesia ? Pakistan ? The Palestinians ? Why not Egypt ? Saudi Arabia ? UAE with all of its wealth ? Again why Iran ? In Lebanon, they are Shia Muslims with alot in common so I can understand how Iranians feel obligated to help them but then wouldn't Iran be able to do so much more for them if Iran had excellent economic and diplomatic ties with the two largest economic spheres on planet earth, China and the west, instead of being sanctioned to death ? Look at how the Saudi's or Turkey support various questionable groups, but because of diplomacy, they can get away with so much 

I'm not implying that Iran should not support anyone militarily. I'm just saying that Iran needs a balanced and pragmatic approach when it comes to this issue. 

Here is a video regarding the Uighur issue, made by a Chinese government sponsored news agency. It features an Iranian academic I recognize from presstv. He seems to be 100% pro Chinese. I thought people here might find it interesting. 











mangekyo said:


> That is what I am saying.
> 
> 
> 
> That is also what I am saying, the west and US wont stand up to China because they are greedy and want cheap Chinese products. They can produce everything in their own countries, they don't need China for that, but then they will lose profit and lose their luxury. They can even move production to other Asian countries (which they have already done in a small scale), but they wont move any significant portion anytime soon, because they are greedy and would kill us all to not lose even 1 dollar in profit. But to call China superpower is a joke really. US and West in general are fueled by greed and thirst for power, China however runs on a dangerous ideology. Believe me, if China had any military power, they would make US and the west look like angels.
> 
> 
> 
> They would shit on us all, they would rape and steal from us, half of them would call us Ali worshippers, the other half would call us sunworshippers or Ajam. I am only saying, if we had to severe our ties to show support for Palestinians, and as a result Iranians have to suffer, why are we siding with China? Uighurs are culturally far more closer to us than Palestinians who we have nothing in common with. The Lebansese are our brothers and we should support them, but Palestinians? Even the Lebansese cant stand the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just the deal itself, its how we have built up our foreign policy and the deal is just on top of that, you said it yourself, who else is going to do business with us? It means these godless Chinese can basically rape us all and we cant say no to them because we simply cant afford it. Like when we couldn't afford to criticize China for keeping Corona a secret from us and infecting our citizens. Or like when Mahan couldn't afford to stop flying into China when all the other airliners in the entire world had stopped flight to China.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I think except for some very minor differences, you and I share the same view


----------



## mangekyo

sha ah said:


> I agree with you on most of the topics but when it comes to Uighurs, they are Turkic Sunni Muslims, so why can't Turkey stand up for their honor ? Why Iran again ? Iran has sacrificed enough and frankly there are so many oppressed Muslims that Iran could realistically spend every penny on defending them and helping them but then where would that leave Iran ? Never ending wars ? economic ruin ? annihilation ?
> 
> It's the same thing with the Rohinga, why not Malaysia or Indonesia ? Pakistan ? The Palestinians ? Why not Egypt ? Saudi Arabia ? UAE with all of its wealth ? Again why Iran ? In Lebanon, they are Shia Muslims with alot in common so I can understand how Iranians feel obligated to help them but then wouldn't Iran be able to do so much more for them if Iran had excellent economic and diplomatic ties with the two largest economic spheres on planet earth, China and the west, instead of being sanctioned to death ? Look at how the Saudi's or Turkey support various questionable groups, but because of diplomacy, they can get away with so much
> 
> I'm not implying that Iran should not support anyone militarily. I'm just saying that Iran needs a balanced and pragmatic approach when it comes to this issue.
> 
> Here is a video regarding the Uighur issue, made by a Chinese government sponsored news agency. It features an Iranian academic I recognize from presstv. He seems to be 100% pro Chinese. I thought people here might find it interesting.


I am not saying Iran should stand up for the Uighurs, it would be great to have them at least acknowledge the situation and at least give some lip service instead of showing hypocrisy. My thread about Uighurs has nothing to do with Iran, it has nothing to do with our relations with China, and it has nothing to do with our deal with China. It was jut some Iranian members who said I am a zionist and enemy of Iran for speaking against China. LOL. I am not even against the Iran-China deal, I am against the policy we played that made us so isolated we have to do whatever it takes to not lose Chinas support. When I say the Chinese basically owns us, it doesn't mean this deal is worded in a way that is unfavorable to us. I mean they own us because we cant do anything that would risk us lose their support because this deal is all we have.


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> If the USA would have done that, it would have made the US look impotent and untrustworthy to all of their allies. Why would the leader of any nation want to ally with the US knowing that they would be handed over to a mob as soon as the tide turned ? The US was never going to do that. Imagine if Assad was overthrown in Syria tomorrow, which almost happened, would Iran hand over Assad to the mob of the new regime ? NO! That's ridiculous and outlandish.


So instead the us chose the risk of a totally ill considered military option which went horrifically wrong resulting in even more humiliation for it internationally.Great job us!!,slow clap for you.....clap!...........clap!..........clap!
The us has never had qualms about ditching vassal dictators that are no longer of any value to it or are seen as unreliable,so why should pahlavi be any different?,that is simply one of the risks of vassalage.
Ultimately carter had a simple choice he could send pahlavi back to face the music in exchange for the return of his people and the chance of salvaging relations with the new regime in tehran or he could continue to support an ex despot who was no longer of any value in the grand scheme of things,sadly he chose neither which was probably the worst decision possible,he would not hand him back but neither would he allow him refuge in the us.Ironically this failure of leadership probably contributed more to ronald reagans victory at the ballot box than anything else.
Now as for hypothetically handing over assad in the event of a hypothetical revolution in syria,well I guess that it would depend entirely as to what was on offer and what the other options were versus the fate of one now ex-dictator.
We shouldnt also forget either that iran and the us have engaged in previous prisoner swaps of each others citizens.
In the end like virtually everything in this world it all comes down to simple political will.If the will exists virtually anything can be accomplished,if there is no will then nothing can be achieved no matter what other support for it there may be.
Ultimately tho even if a swap had been done,hell even if the embassy personnel had not been taken prisoner in the first place,this still would not have solved the fundamental problem that exists to this very day between the us and iran and that was irans rejection both of us vassalage and what it saw as its god given right to meddle in the affairs of the nations and peoples of the region.



sha ah said:


> It's easy to blame Rohani for everything now but really nothing in Iran happens without the approval of the Supreme Leader, this latest China deal included.


The jcpoa was rouhanis baby,that and his failure to have any back up plan/plans in case of its likely failure rests pretty squarely on his shoulders imho.Khamenei did of course sign off on it but he also made it pretty clear that he had little faith in the wests ability to live up to it.As for his reasons who can say,perhaps this was a good opportunity to prove to the nation the folly of the reformists belief that iran and the west could find common ground and deal in mutual good faith and respect,or perhaps he secretly hoped that he would be proven wrong in this regard.....who knows? 



sha ah said:


> The USA and China are the two largest economies in the entire world. No country can prosper economically in this day and age without having solid relations with atleast one of these economic spheres. It would be in Iran's best interests to have economic ties with both but some people would rather Iran stay impoverished and keep chanting death to America instead.


It was not iran that turned its back on economic dealings with the west,it was the west who despite the not inconsiderable costs to itself chose to turn its back economically on iran,and that was entirely the wests decision.
This was stupidly done in the utterly erroneous belief that even more economic blackmail might succeed were it had previously failed.
PS
You might want to refresh your memory as to the price that the west is demanding from iran just for the privilege of doing business with it.
The US secretary of state has set out 12 tough demands for inclusion in a new nuclear treaty with Iran.

The conditions, listed by Mike Pomepo during a speech at the Heritage Foundation in Washington, DC, on Monday, will require Iran, in his words, to:


Declare to the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) a full account of the prior military dimensions of its nuclear programme and permanently and verifiably abandon such work in perpetuity.


Stop enrichment and never pursue plutonium reprocessing, including closing its heavy water reactor.


Provide the IAEA with unqualified access to all sites throughout the entire country.


End its proliferation of ballistic missiles and halt further launching or development of nuclear-capable missile systems.


Release all US citizens as well as citizens of US partners and allies.


End support to Middle East "terrorist" groups, including Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad.


Respect the sovereignty of the Iraqi government and permit the disarming, demobilisation and reintegration of Shia militias.


End its military support for the Houthi rebels and work towards a peaceful, political settlement in Yemen.


Withdraw all forces under Iran's command throughout the entirety of Syria. 


End support for the Taliban and other "terrorists" in Afghanistan and the region and cease harbouring senior al-Qaeda leaders.


End the Islamic Revolutionary Guard corps-linked Quds Force's support for "terrorists" and "militant" partners around the world.


End its threatening behaviour against its neighbours, many of whom are US allies, including its threats to destroy Israel and its firing of missiles at Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, and threats to international shipping and destructive cyberattacks.


Theres also some bullsh!t about human rights as well,thats demand number 13.
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/05/mike-pompeo-speech-12-demands-iran-180521151737787.html
https://www.atlanticcouncil.org/blo...adds-human-rights-to-twelve-demands-for-iran/

In the end as the old cliche goes "freedom aint free",but then again neither is vassalage,both come with costs so ultimately you pays your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## Indos

sha ah said:


> I agree with you on most of the topics but when it comes to Uighurs, they are Turkic Sunni Muslims, so why can't Turkey stand up for their honor ? Why Iran again ? Iran has sacrificed enough and frankly there are so many oppressed Muslims that Iran could realistically spend every penny on defending them and helping them but then where would that leave Iran ? Never ending wars ? economic ruin ? annihilation ?
> 
> It's the same thing with the Rohinga, why not Malaysia or Indonesia ? Pakistan ? The Palestinians ? Why not Egypt ? Saudi Arabia ? UAE with all of its wealth ? Again why Iran ? In Lebanon, they are Shia Muslims with alot in common so I can understand how Iranians feel obligated to help them but then wouldn't Iran be able to do so much more for them if Iran had excellent economic and diplomatic ties with the two largest economic spheres on planet earth, China and the west, instead of being sanctioned to death ? Look at how the Saudi's or Turkey support various questionable groups, but because of diplomacy, they can get away with so much
> 
> I'm not implying that Iran should not support anyone militarily. I'm just saying that Iran needs a balanced and pragmatic approach when it comes to this issue.
> 
> Here is a video regarding the Uighur issue, made by a Chinese government sponsored news agency. It features an Iranian academic I recognize from presstv. He seems to be 100% pro Chinese. I thought people here might find it interesting.



Regarding Uigyur, Indonesian foreign ministers have summon Chinese ambassador and Indonesian foreign minister has also asked directly Chinese foreign minister about Uigyur and lecture him about the importance of freedom of religion.

Talking about Rohingya, we are very active on the issue and has pressure Myanmar government to bring back Rohingya refugee in Bangladesh to their home land in Myanmar.

Indonesia is also pressuring Myanmar using ASEAN.

*China responds to Indonesia’s question about alleged abuse of Xinjiang’s Muslims*

Dian Septiari
The Jakarta Post
Bandung / Thu, December 20, 2018 / 11:35 am





Men dance in front of the Id Kah Mosque after morning prayers on June 26, 2017 during Idul Fitri in the old town of Kashgar in China's Xinjiang Uighur autonomous region. (Agence France -Presse/Johannes Esielle)

China has responded to Indonesia’s question about alleged human rights abuse against Uighur Muslims in Xinjiang, saying that Beijing guaranteed the religious freedom of all of its citizens, including the Uighurs.

A Chinese Embassy spokesman in Jakarta said in a statement on Thursday that “China is a country with multiple ethnic groups and religions".

“As prescribed in the Constitution, all Chinese citizens enjoy the freedom of religious belief,” the statement said.

The statement said that the Chinese government was facing the threat of religious extremism in Xinjiang, which is home to about 14 million Muslims. Some Xinjiang residents, it said, had struggled to find jobs because of their poor command of the nation’s official language and lack of skills.

“This has made them vulnerable to the instigation and coercion of terrorism and extremism,” it said.

“In light of the situation, Xinjiang has established professional vocational training institutions as the platform, providing courses on China’s common language, legal knowledge, vocational skills, along with de-radicalization education for citizens influenced by extremist ideas.”

*Previously, the Foreign Ministry said it had summoned Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia Xiao Qian on Monday to convey the concerns of Indonesian Muslims about the plight of Uighur Muslims in Xinjiang.*

*“The Foreign Ministry stressed that in accordance with the universal declaration of human rights, religious freedom and belief are human rights and it is the responsibility of all countries to respect it,” ministry spokesperson Arrmanatha Nasir told reporters on the sidelines of the Diplofest event on Wednesday evening.*

He said Xiao Qian conveyed China’s commitment to the protection of human rights. In addition, the ambassador said it was very important for the Indonesian public to know the condition of the Uighurs in Xinjiang, an autonomous region.

“Even though it is a domestic issue, the Foreign Ministry noted the embassy’s intention to expand communication with various civil society groups in order to convey information about the condition of the Uighur community.”

The summons of the Chinese ambassador came shortly after Indonesian Islamic groups demanded an explanation on the situation in Xinjiang.

Western countries have accused China of persecuting Uighurs through its “re-education centers”, which Beijing insisted were actually vocational and training centers that combat religious extremism.

The situation in Xinjiang was highlighted during China’s third United Nations Human Rights Council’s universal periodic review last month.

Human Rights Watch says Uighur people in particular are subject to intense surveillance and are made to give DNA and biometric samples.

Muhammadiyah chairman Haedar Nashir said if the reports were true, then China had violated universal human rights and his organization was ready to mobilize humanitarian and material support for peace in Xinjiang, especially for the Uighur community.

”The Chinese government’s inaction is feared to hurt diplomatic relations between Indonesia and China, and the good relations our people have had for centuries,” Haedar said as quoted by Antara on Wednesday.

Social media messages calling on Indonesians to take to the streets to defend Uighurs have been circulating online in the last few days. 

On Monday, the Indonesian Ulema Council (MUI) advisory council leader and former chairman of Muhammadiyah, Din Syamsuddin, said the alleged crackdown was an outright violation of basic human rights and demanded that the Indonesian government take firm action to advocate for the Uighur people.

Responding to the MUI’s call, Vice President Jusuf Kalla said Indonesia would not interfere in China’s handling of Uighur Muslims.

“Of course we reject or [want to] prevent any human rights violations. However, we don’t want to intervene in the domestic affairs of another country,” Kalla told journalists on Monday.

The Chinese Embassy’s spokesman said that, “China and Indonesia have always supported each other on issues concerning respective major interests.

“I believe after knowing the real situation in Xinjiang, our Indonesian friends would better understand and support the Chinese government's efforts to combat terrorism and extremism and to safeguard stability and security in Xinjiang,” he said.

https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...about-alleged-abuse-of-xinjiangs-muslims.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Indonesia seeks clarification on latest situation in Xinjiang*
20th December 2019





"So from time to time, we conduct communication. This shows how serious we are to see development in the field"

Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Foreign Ministry continues to seek clarification from the Chinese government about the latest developments in Xinjiang region related to the alleged discrimination and persecution of the Uighur Muslim ethnic group. "Indonesia has made and will always make approaches with the Chinese government through bilateral communication to discuss the Xinjiang issue," spokesman for the Foreign Ministry Teuku Faizasyah said in Jakarta Friday,

"So from time to time, we conduct communication. This shows how serious we are to see development in the field," he said.

Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi also touched on the Xinjiang issue during a meeting with Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi on the sidelines of the 14th Asia-Europe Ministerial Meeting held in Madrid, Spain, on Monday, December 18.

At the meeting, Retno asked Wang Yi to clarify the latest situation in Xinjiang. Wang Yi said China guarantees freedom of religion for Muslims in Xinjiang.

Earlier in the day, Indonesian Ulemas Council (MUI) Secretary General Anwar Abbas urged the ongoing Kuala Lumpur (KL) Summit to take a firm, stern stance against China to optimally fight the repression of the Uighur ethnic group in Xinjiang.

"The MUI calls on participants of the summit of Islamic countries in Kuala Lumpur or the KL Summit to take a firm and firm stance against the Chinese government," Abbas noted in a written statement released Friday.

Muslims across the world vehemently oppose China's mistreatment of Uighur Muslims, he stated.

The Chinese government has blatantly violated the human rights of Uighur Muslims, including preventing them from offering religious services under their religion and belief, he remarked.

"We realize that as a state, China has the right to govern them. However, they must not suppress the human rights of their people, especially the fundamental rights of Muslims there," he said.

He urged the Chinese government to end the violence against Uighur Muslims with immediate effect. The ethnic minority in China should be allowed to exercise their religious rights and follow their religious teachings properly.

In the absence of this, the world will be dragged into new local and global tensions, he cautioned.

"People in each country, especially Muslim nations, including Indonesia, will appeal to their government to take a firm stand against the Chinese government. Thus, it will have a detrimental impact on the development they are conducting," he added.

Reporter: Yashinta Difa/Suharto
Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani
COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019

https://en.antaranews.com/news/138500/indonesia-seeks-clarification-on-latest-situation-in-xinjiang


----------



## sha ah

*So instead the us chose the risk of a totally ill considered military option which went horrifically wrong resulting in even more humiliation for it internationally.Great job us!!,slow clap for you.....clap!...........clap!..........clap!*

Looking at the big picture, let's ask ourselves a simple question. Did Iran benefit or lose from taking and then keeping those hostages ?

1) Okay so in the end, as any seasoned diplomat could have predicted, the USA did not give up the Shah.
2) Iran gave up the diplomats as soon as Ronald Regan, with his tougher stance, was elected.
3) In the eyes of the west and much of world, Iran became an arch rival and adversary overnight. This has cost Iran trillions in lost tourism, business deals, GDP etc. Today every Iranian is significantly poorer because of the decision to keep those hostages and then yell "death to America" for the next few decades.
4) The US didn't even have to lift a finger to relatiate. They just encouraged Saddam and look what happened. 8 years of bloodshed and hundreds of thousands of Iranians dead, Iran's economy crippled, so many innocents perished. In the end the US also pummeled Iran's navy in a few hours and shot down an airliner.

*in exchange for the return of his people and the chance of salvaging relations with the new regime in tehran or he could continue to support an ex despot who was no longer of any value in the grand scheme of things*

Would Iran give up Assad if he had been forced to flee Syria in exchange for a good relationship with the new Syrian administration/government ? What about Nasrallah ? Absolutely not. So why would America, a global SUPER POWER yield to Iran, (at the time) an underdeveloped country with a literacy rate of 60% ? It's pretty ridiculous if you think about it, especially considering the fact that back then many analysts believed that the Islamic Republic would not last the test of time.

*We shouldnt also forget either that iran and the us have engaged in previous prisoner swaps of each others citizens.*

You're talking about diplomats. Regardless of what they were up to, the international norm for civilized nations is to kick them out if you don't want them, not take them prisoner. Many Islamic scholars and civilizations throughout history, including the Romans even believe(d) that diplomats should never be taken hostage/injured/mistreated, etc

*this still would not have solved the fundamental problem that exists to this very day between the us and iran and that was irans rejection both of us vassalage and what it saw as its god given right to meddle in the affairs of the >nations and peoples of the region.*

True but taking those diplomats hostage was not correct. Iran did not benefit from it and at the end of the day it's not just the Iran hostage crisis. It's Iran's entire foreign policy and this whole "death to America" BS which makes millions of people around the world believe that Iran is a boogeyman terrorist nation filled with hateful people.

It's really simple. Treat others as you want to be treated. Would Iran want any nation to take their diplomats hostage ? Would Iran like it if Americans or anyone else constantly burned their flags ? Yes I know Americans have done much worse then burning flags in the middle east, but image is everything in this day and age. If Iran had not acquired this boogeyman image then there's a good chance that Iran wouldn't have had as much trouble with its nuclear program and sanctions probably wouldn't have been as harsh if not arguably nonexistent with the right diplomatic approach.

*You might want to refresh your memory as to the price that the west is demanding from iran just for the privilege of doing business with it. The US secretary of state has set out 12 tough demands for inclusion in a new nuclear treaty with Iran.*

I'm not saying that Iran should go along with any of those outlandish demands. Infact I'm firmly against Iran doing so. However the fact of the matter is that Iran's foreign policy after the revolution led to Iran being perceived as a pariah state / boogeyman and now Iran's people are suffering because of it.

Now like North Korea, Iran has no choice but to simply hold on and hope that a US president comes along who will be willing to negotiate on reasonable terms. The next few years will be interesting, watching how the various dynamics play out.

If Trump is re-elected, which is a real possibility, then there's a good chance that the status quo will remain in place. On the other hand, according to the world bank, Iran's economy is going to grow in the next 2 years and many are criticizing Trump now since Iran and China have signed this recent economic pact, so perhaps Trump will try to be more reasonable towards North Korea and Iran in the future, though I doubt it.

On the other hand, if Biden is elected, then there is a good chance that the nuclear deal will be reactivated. If the opportunity presents itself, I believe that Iran should take it. However this time Iran demand certain guarantees from the US side, otherwise it's simply pointless.

For example, I believe that Iran should absolutely NOT reduce any of its nuclear activity until Iranian banks are completely reinstated into the global banking system. The sale of the passenger planes and other essential goods should also be guaranteed. Any western company that wants to do business with Iran should also be required to put down a deposit, which they would forfeit if they withdraw again. Also companies who left despite their promises like Renault and Peugeot should pay penalties in order to do business with Iran again.

This whole situation is just frustrating. A part of me believes that, for all the losses Iran has incured, that Iran should have simply built nuclear weapons, like North Korea. On the other hand, that could have led to a war at a time when Iran's missile / air defense capabilities weren't nearly as potent. Also doing so would have most likely isolated Iran from China and Russia and perhaps Iran's economy would have ended up worse off than it is today.

Who knows but one thing is for sure, looking at North Korea, self isolation in todays world is a hopeless policy. I recently saw a video of a Russian journalist who visits North Korea. Believe it or not, in Pyong Yang, the capital, there are people using scissors to cut the grass on public streets. Like I've said before, no country can have a prosperous economy in this day and age without cooperating with either the eastern sphere (China/Russia) or the western sphere (USA/EU).



Sineva said:


> So instead the us chose the risk of a totally ill considered military option which went horrifically wrong resulting in even more humiliation for it internationally.Great job us!!,slow clap for you.....clap!...........clap!..........clap!
> The us has never had qualms about ditching vassal dictators that are no longer of any value to it or are seen as unreliable,so why should pahlavi be any different?,that is simply one of the risks of vassalage.
> Ultimately carter had a simple choice he could send pahlavi back to face the music in exchange for the return of his people and the chance of salvaging relations with the new regime in tehran or he could continue to support an ex despot who was no longer of any value in the grand scheme of things,sadly he chose neither which was probably the worst decision possible,he would not hand him back but neither would he allow him refuge in the us.Ironically this failure of leadership probably contributed more to ronald reagans victory at the ballot box than anything else.
> Now as for hypothetically handing over assad in the event of a hypothetical revolution in syria,well I guess that it would depend entirely as to what was on offer and what the other options were versus the fate of one now ex-dictator.
> We shouldnt also forget either that iran and the us have engaged in previous prisoner swaps of each others citizens.
> In the end like virtually everything in this world it all comes down to simple political will.If the will exists virtually anything can be accomplished,if there is no will then nothing can be achieved no matter what other support for it there may be.
> Ultimately tho even if a swap had been done,hell even if the embassy personnel had not been taken prisoner in the first place,this still would not have solved the fundamental problem that exists to this very day between the us and iran and that was irans rejection both of us vassalage and what it saw as its god given right to meddle in the affairs of the nations and peoples of the region.
> 
> 
> 
> The jcpoa was rouhanis baby,that and his failure to have any back up plan/plans in case of its likely failure rests pretty squarely on his shoulders imho.Khamenei did of course sign off on it but he also made it pretty clear that he had little faith in the wests ability to live up to it.As for his reasons who can say,perhaps this was a good opportunity to prove to the nation the folly of the reformists belief that iran and the west could find common ground and deal in mutual good faith and respect,or perhaps he secretly hoped that he would be proven wrong in this regard.....who knows?
> 
> 
> It was not iran that turned its back on economic dealings with the west,it was the west who despite the not inconsiderable costs to itself chose to turn its back economically on iran,and that was entirely the wests decision.
> This was stupidly done in the utterly erroneous belief that even more economic blackmail might succeed were it had previously failed.
> PS
> You might want to refresh your memory as to the price that the west is demanding from iran just for the privilege of doing business with it.
> The US secretary of state has set out 12 tough demands for inclusion in a new nuclear treaty with Iran.
> 
> The conditions, listed by Mike Pomepo during a speech at the Heritage Foundation in Washington, DC, on Monday, will require Iran, in his words, to:
> 
> 
> Declare to the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) a full account of the prior military dimensions of its nuclear programme and permanently and verifiably abandon such work in perpetuity.
> 
> 
> Stop enrichment and never pursue plutonium reprocessing, including closing its heavy water reactor.
> 
> 
> Provide the IAEA with unqualified access to all sites throughout the entire country.
> 
> 
> End its proliferation of ballistic missiles and halt further launching or development of nuclear-capable missile systems.
> 
> 
> Release all US citizens as well as citizens of US partners and allies.
> 
> 
> End support to Middle East "terrorist" groups, including Hezbollah, Hamas and Islamic Jihad.
> 
> 
> Respect the sovereignty of the Iraqi government and permit the disarming, demobilisation and reintegration of Shia militias.
> 
> 
> End its military support for the Houthi rebels and work towards a peaceful, political settlement in Yemen.
> 
> 
> Withdraw all forces under Iran's command throughout the entirety of Syria.
> 
> 
> End support for the Taliban and other "terrorists" in Afghanistan and the region and cease harbouring senior al-Qaeda leaders.
> 
> 
> End the Islamic Revolutionary Guard corps-linked Quds Force's support for "terrorists" and "militant" partners around the world.
> 
> 
> End its threatening behaviour against its neighbours, many of whom are US allies, including its threats to destroy Israel and its firing of missiles at Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, and threats to international shipping and destructive cyberattacks.
> 
> 
> Theres also some bullsh!t about human rights as well,thats demand number 13.
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/05/mike-pompeo-speech-12-demands-iran-180521151737787.html
> https://www.atlanticcouncil.org/blo...adds-human-rights-to-twelve-demands-for-iran/
> 
> In the end as the old cliche goes "freedom aint free",but then again neither is vassalage,both come with costs so ultimately you pays your money and you takes your chances.


----------



## sha ah

This issue is extremely complicated and controversial and like any other topic, there are two sides to every story. In this world there is black and white, but in between there is alot of grey area. I've conducted my own research on this topic, analyzing both narratives to try to come to some kind of logical conclusion. 

The western media, for the most part, dismiss China's narrative as "propaganda" but we all know that the western mainstream media absolutely does not have a squeaky clean track records when it comes to providing accurate information. Just as one prominent example, we all remember the Iraqi WMD's that were never found. Realistically I could fill pages with examples of western media spreading propaganda, exaggerations, biased stories based on speculation, essentially fake news. However looking at the big picture here are some things to keep in mind regarding Xinjiang, China.

1) China claims to have lifted 3 million people out of poverty in XinJiang in the last few years

2) China claims that there were hundreds of terrorist attacks in Xinjiang in the last few decades including the 2014 Kunming railway station attack where radicalized individuals used knives and cleavers to slash and chop victims indiscriminately. That attack is just one example. There have been riots, looting, killing, maiming and countless bombings mostly targeting civilians.

3) Many of the Uighur separatist, extremist groups who are responsible for terrorist attacks in XinJiang have ties to groups like Al Qaeda. It is a known fact that a large number of radicalized Chinese Uighurs are currently residing in the Idlib region in northern Syria, specifically Jisr Al Shugr. According to various sources, these groups have been responsible for many atrocities and terrorist acts in Syria. 

4) China claims that in the last 3 years, because of the measures they have implemented, that there have been no terrorist attacks in XinJiang 

5) China claims that their notorious facilities, sometimes referred to as concentration camps by western media, are used to re-educate mostly unemployed Uighur youth, who are at risk of being radicalized. Journalists have been invited to these facilities and there seems to be a heavy emphasis on reforming prisoners by teaching them language skills, job training, etc Students are taught a variety of skills ranging from cooking, hospitality, sales, mechanics, etc. 

6) Compare China's facilities to Guantanamo for example or the US prison system in general. The USA has the largest prison population in the entire world. The vast majority of prisoners are Black, Latino and other minorities. Unlike in China, the US prison system puts an emphasis on punishment rather than reform. In many cases, prisoners are pressured to do hard labor for pennies on the dollar. Many analysts have referred to America's prison system as "modern day slavery". The fact that many US prisons are privatized and that investors have lobbying power to encourage lawmakers to enact longer, harsher punishments is also quite alarming. 

7) On the US-Mexican border, immigrant families are currently ripped apart and in many cases people are transferred to primitive facilities where they are put into cages. In contrast, many of China's vocational facilities, especially for minor offenses, have students/prisoners in class rooms. From everything I've seen they seem to be well fed and well clothed.

8) Over 50 countries, including many Muslim countries, have congratulated China on its reformist approach towards fighting extremist, radicalism and separatism. 

For anyone interested, this is a video, released by Chinese state media, regarding the situation in XinJiang. I realize that many people on this forum have negative feelings about China and its treatment of Uighurs, but again, there are always two sides to every story. 

I'm not saying that China is perfect or that their methods are perfect but you have to consider what they were up against and honestly, look at how the US reacted to 9-11, invading several Muslim countries, bombing, killing countless civilians, millions of lives lost and ruined. Compare that to China and it's methods. Realistically China is much more humane when dealing with potential radicals who want to harm civilians and themselves.

NOTE: Chinese news media recently put out a new documentary on the situation in XinJiang. Apparently it has since been deleted from youtube for unknown reasons. These videos however are luckily still up and running. 























Indos said:


> Regarding Uigyur, Indonesian foreign ministers have summon Chinese ambassador and Indonesian foreign minister has also asked directly Chinese foreign minister about Uigyur and lecture him about the importance of freedom of religion.
> 
> Talking about Rohingya, we are very active on the issue and has pressure Myanmar government to bring back Rohingya refugee in Bangladesh to their home land in Myanmar.
> 
> Indonesia is also pressuring Myanmar using ASEAN.
> 
> *China responds to Indonesia’s question about alleged abuse of Xinjiang’s Muslims*
> 
> Dian Septiari
> The Jakarta Post
> Bandung / Thu, December 20, 2018 / 11:35 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men dance in front of the Id Kah Mosque after morning prayers on June 26, 2017 during Idul Fitri in the old town of Kashgar in China's Xinjiang Uighur autonomous region. (Agence France -Presse/Johannes Esielle)
> 
> China has responded to Indonesia’s question about alleged human rights abuse against Uighur Muslims in Xinjiang, saying that Beijing guaranteed the religious freedom of all of its citizens, including the Uighurs.
> 
> A Chinese Embassy spokesman in Jakarta said in a statement on Thursday that “China is a country with multiple ethnic groups and religions".
> 
> “As prescribed in the Constitution, all Chinese citizens enjoy the freedom of religious belief,” the statement said.
> 
> The statement said that the Chinese government was facing the threat of religious extremism in Xinjiang, which is home to about 14 million Muslims. Some Xinjiang residents, it said, had struggled to find jobs because of their poor command of the nation’s official language and lack of skills.
> 
> “This has made them vulnerable to the instigation and coercion of terrorism and extremism,” it said.
> 
> “In light of the situation, Xinjiang has established professional vocational training institutions as the platform, providing courses on China’s common language, legal knowledge, vocational skills, along with de-radicalization education for citizens influenced by extremist ideas.”
> 
> *Previously, the Foreign Ministry said it had summoned Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia Xiao Qian on Monday to convey the concerns of Indonesian Muslims about the plight of Uighur Muslims in Xinjiang.*
> 
> *“The Foreign Ministry stressed that in accordance with the universal declaration of human rights, religious freedom and belief are human rights and it is the responsibility of all countries to respect it,” ministry spokesperson Arrmanatha Nasir told reporters on the sidelines of the Diplofest event on Wednesday evening.*
> 
> He said Xiao Qian conveyed China’s commitment to the protection of human rights. In addition, the ambassador said it was very important for the Indonesian public to know the condition of the Uighurs in Xinjiang, an autonomous region.
> 
> “Even though it is a domestic issue, the Foreign Ministry noted the embassy’s intention to expand communication with various civil society groups in order to convey information about the condition of the Uighur community.”
> 
> The summons of the Chinese ambassador came shortly after Indonesian Islamic groups demanded an explanation on the situation in Xinjiang.
> 
> Western countries have accused China of persecuting Uighurs through its “re-education centers”, which Beijing insisted were actually vocational and training centers that combat religious extremism.
> 
> The situation in Xinjiang was highlighted during China’s third United Nations Human Rights Council’s universal periodic review last month.
> 
> Human Rights Watch says Uighur people in particular are subject to intense surveillance and are made to give DNA and biometric samples.
> 
> Muhammadiyah chairman Haedar Nashir said if the reports were true, then China had violated universal human rights and his organization was ready to mobilize humanitarian and material support for peace in Xinjiang, especially for the Uighur community.
> 
> ”The Chinese government’s inaction is feared to hurt diplomatic relations between Indonesia and China, and the good relations our people have had for centuries,” Haedar said as quoted by Antara on Wednesday.
> 
> Social media messages calling on Indonesians to take to the streets to defend Uighurs have been circulating online in the last few days.
> 
> On Monday, the Indonesian Ulema Council (MUI) advisory council leader and former chairman of Muhammadiyah, Din Syamsuddin, said the alleged crackdown was an outright violation of basic human rights and demanded that the Indonesian government take firm action to advocate for the Uighur people.
> 
> Responding to the MUI’s call, Vice President Jusuf Kalla said Indonesia would not interfere in China’s handling of Uighur Muslims.
> 
> “Of course we reject or [want to] prevent any human rights violations. However, we don’t want to intervene in the domestic affairs of another country,” Kalla told journalists on Monday.
> 
> The Chinese Embassy’s spokesman said that, “China and Indonesia have always supported each other on issues concerning respective major interests.
> 
> “I believe after knowing the real situation in Xinjiang, our Indonesian friends would better understand and support the Chinese government's efforts to combat terrorism and extremism and to safeguard stability and security in Xinjiang,” he said.
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...about-alleged-abuse-of-xinjiangs-muslims.html
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Indonesia seeks clarification on latest situation in Xinjiang*
> 20th December 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So from time to time, we conduct communication. This shows how serious we are to see development in the field"
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA) - The Indonesian Foreign Ministry continues to seek clarification from the Chinese government about the latest developments in Xinjiang region related to the alleged discrimination and persecution of the Uighur Muslim ethnic group. "Indonesia has made and will always make approaches with the Chinese government through bilateral communication to discuss the Xinjiang issue," spokesman for the Foreign Ministry Teuku Faizasyah said in Jakarta Friday,
> 
> "So from time to time, we conduct communication. This shows how serious we are to see development in the field," he said.
> 
> Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi also touched on the Xinjiang issue during a meeting with Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi on the sidelines of the 14th Asia-Europe Ministerial Meeting held in Madrid, Spain, on Monday, December 18.
> 
> At the meeting, Retno asked Wang Yi to clarify the latest situation in Xinjiang. Wang Yi said China guarantees freedom of religion for Muslims in Xinjiang.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Indonesian Ulemas Council (MUI) Secretary General Anwar Abbas urged the ongoing Kuala Lumpur (KL) Summit to take a firm, stern stance against China to optimally fight the repression of the Uighur ethnic group in Xinjiang.
> 
> "The MUI calls on participants of the summit of Islamic countries in Kuala Lumpur or the KL Summit to take a firm and firm stance against the Chinese government," Abbas noted in a written statement released Friday.
> 
> Muslims across the world vehemently oppose China's mistreatment of Uighur Muslims, he stated.
> 
> The Chinese government has blatantly violated the human rights of Uighur Muslims, including preventing them from offering religious services under their religion and belief, he remarked.
> 
> "We realize that as a state, China has the right to govern them. However, they must not suppress the human rights of their people, especially the fundamental rights of Muslims there," he said.
> 
> He urged the Chinese government to end the violence against Uighur Muslims with immediate effect. The ethnic minority in China should be allowed to exercise their religious rights and follow their religious teachings properly.
> 
> In the absence of this, the world will be dragged into new local and global tensions, he cautioned.
> 
> "People in each country, especially Muslim nations, including Indonesia, will appeal to their government to take a firm stand against the Chinese government. Thus, it will have a detrimental impact on the development they are conducting," he added.
> 
> Reporter: Yashinta Difa/Suharto
> Editor: Gusti Nur Cahya Aryani
> COPYRIGHT © ANTARA 2019
> 
> https://en.antaranews.com/news/138500/indonesia-seeks-clarification-on-latest-situation-in-xinjiang


----------



## mangekyo

WTF??? Is this really Iran??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288024626350751745
Video is real...


----------



## Shawnee

mangekyo said:


> WTF??? Is this really Iran??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288024626350751745
> Video is real...



منظورت حالا از این پست چیه
توی تابستون چن تا تانکر که متعلق به کردهاست و غیر نظامیه مثل هر ساله دیگه ای سوخته 

حین پست گذاشتن کاملا روی ذکاوت و خلاقیت خودت حساب کن و روی خریت بقیه اصلا حساب نکن
...​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

@mohammad45 @PeeD

سلام دوستان

چند تا پرسش در مورد تصاویر ماهواره نور داشتم

با توجه به اینکه زمان گردش نور به دور زمین حدود 90 دقیقه هست، تغییرات در تصاویر باید در بازه زمانی حدود 90 دقیقه ثبت شده باشه طبیعتاً. آیا این بازه زمانی ارزش نظامی داره؟

اگر اشتباه می کنم بهم درستش رو بگین اما برای تحصیح مسیر موشک نیاز به دونستن موقعیت اون در فضا و محاسبه مجدد هست. برای سه بعدی سازی حداقل 2 تصویر نیاز هست. پس با یک ماهواره به تنهایی نباید بشه موشک رو هدایت کرد (البته می دونم رادارهای زمینی و غیره هم هستند، اما بحث من فقط ماهواره هست). درسته؟

می شه یک مقدار بیشتر در مورد توانایی هایی که ماهواره نور به ایران می ده بگین؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> @mohammad45 @PeeD
> 
> سلام دوستان
> 
> چند تا پرسش در مورد تصاویر ماهواره نور داشتم
> 
> با توجه به اینکه زمان گردش نور به دور زمین حدود 90 دقیقه هست، تغییرات در تصاویر باید در بازه زمانی حدود 90 دقیقه ثبت شده باشه طبیعتاً. آیا این بازه زمانی ارزش نظامی داره؟
> 
> اگر اشتباه می کنم بهم درستش رو بگین اما برای تحصیح مسیر موشک نیاز به دونستن موقعیت اون در فضا و محاسبه مجدد هست. برای سه بعدی سازی حداقل 2 تصویر نیاز هست. پس با یک ماهواره به تنهایی نباید بشه موشک رو هدایت کرد (البته می دونم رادارهای زمینی و غیره هم هستند، اما بحث من فقط ماهواره هست). درسته؟
> 
> می شه یک مقدار بیشتر در مورد توانایی هایی که ماهواره نور به ایران می ده بگین؟​



Translation lol, sorry I just wanna know what's going on xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

BlueInGreen2 said:


> Translation lol, sorry I just wanna know what's going on xD


xD Nothing, I'm just asking them questions about the Noor-1 satellite. Here's the translation:

1- Noor-1 has an orbital period of 90 minutes. So, it should scan the same area again after 90 minutes and we can see the changes after a 90 minute interval. I'm asking if that's enough for military applications.

2- 3D reconstruction is possible by intersecting two rays emitted/received by a device to determine the 3D coordinates of the target in a frame of reference. So, it seems that we should not be able to determine the position of our missiles in space with just one satellite alone. I'm asking if it's still possible to use Noor-1 for missile guidance.

And then I'm asking them for more information about the capabilities that Noor-1 gives Iran.


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> @mohammad45 @PeeD
> 
> سلام دوستان
> 
> چند تا پرسش در مورد تصاویر ماهواره نور داشتم
> 
> با توجه به اینکه زمان گردش نور به دور زمین حدود 90 دقیقه هست، تغییرات در تصاویر باید در بازه زمانی حدود 90 دقیقه ثبت شده باشه طبیعتاً. آیا این بازه زمانی ارزش نظامی داره؟
> 
> اگر اشتباه می کنم بهم درستش رو بگین اما برای تحصیح مسیر موشک نیاز به دونستن موقعیت اون در فضا و محاسبه مجدد هست. برای سه بعدی سازی حداقل 2 تصویر نیاز هست. پس با یک ماهواره به تنهایی نباید بشه موشک رو هدایت کرد (البته می دونم رادارهای زمینی و غیره هم هستند، اما بحث من فقط ماهواره هست). درسته؟
> 
> می شه یک مقدار بیشتر در مورد توانایی هایی که ماهواره نور به ایران می ده بگین؟​


والله اطلاعات زیادی از ویژگی‌های نور در دسترس نیست. ولی با توجه به اطلاعات داغون خودم نتیجه میگیرم که باس خورشید آهنگ باشه. از قرار سپاه عزیز همه تلاششو کرده تا این ماهواره مدار دایروی داشته باشه تا حداکثر عمردهی در فضا رو داشته باشه. یعنی هم از جاذبه کمتر تاثیر بگیره همینکه جو تاثیرش به حداقل برسه. با توجه به اینکه این نوع مدارها زاویه ثابتی نسبت به تابش خورشید روی مکانی که براشون تعریف شده، بهترین گزینه برای این ماموریت بوده. پس خورشید آهنگه. حدود 90 دقیقه هم رزولوشن زمانی داره. و ماموریت اصلیش زوم کردن روی خلیج فارسه. 

رزولوشن مکانی رو نمیشه تشخیص داد اما با عکسهایی که تو اینترنت منتشر شده دقت خوبی دارند. 

با توجه به اینکه رزولوشن طیفی باید متوسط باشه چون اندازه ماهواره زیاد بزرگ نیست مگر اینکه نانو تکنولوژی به کمک سپاه آمده باشه. الله اعلم

نمیدونم گری لول این ماهواره چقدره اما باید طبق عرف بقیه ماهواره ها باشه. 

تصاویری که سپاه منتشر کرده رزولوشن زمانی بالایی دارند. تقریبا میشه گفت بیشتر از 1 ماهواره تو مدار دارند. این ماهواره ها چون کوچک اند شاید تشخیصشان توسط رادار سخت باشه و این اجازه رو به سپاه بده که با پنهان‌کاری کارهاش جلو ببره.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

QWECXZ said:


> xD Nothing, I'm just asking them questions about the Noor-1 satellite. Here's the translation:
> 
> 1- Noor-1 has an orbital period of 90 minutes. So, it should scan the same area again after 90 minutes and we can see the changes after a 90 minute interval. I'm asking if that's enough for military applications.
> 
> 2- 3D reconstruction is possible by intersecting two rays emitted/received by a device to determine the 3D coordinates of the target in a frame of reference. So, it seems that we should not be able to determine the position of our missiles in space with just one satellite alone. I'm asking if it's still possible to use Noor-1 for missile guidance.
> 
> And then I'm asking them for more information about the capabilities that Noor-1 gives Iran.



No, it only passes about once every 4-5 days over the "same" spot. This is because the earth rotates too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

PeeD said:


> No, it only passes about once every 4-5 days over the "same" spot. This is because the earth rotates too.


I have my own questions too. 

Could we have a transcontinental station for receiving its online data? South America for examole

Also, i believe there are more than 1 Noor in the Orbit, is it possible? I mean, IRGC doesn't need to publicize every Launch and this sat is too small for Ground radars. Low RCS allows it remain hidden

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

@PeeD i think i have to disappoint Myself. Its impossible to remain unnoticed. Given the fact that the Satellite scatters wavelengths. Anyway, good acievements from IRGC were publicized.

Congratulations to each and everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Do you guys know what happened to @Philosopher becoming a moderator?
...


----------



## GWXP

Shams313 said:


> new unveiling, upcoming teaser...


They need to unveil new equipment before arms embargo expires in October---and at *August 22 there is a Defence industry Day* and on *September 22 there is Sacred Defence week*-----

I think major unveilings will happen at that two dates and before arms embargo expires in October

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shams313

GWXP said:


> They need to unveil new equipment before arms embargo expires in October---and at *August 22 there is a Defence industry Day* and on *September 22 there is Sacred Defence week*-----
> 
> I think major unveilings will happen at that two dates and before arms embargo expires in October


Yesss... totally a month of eid...
Anjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

I was surprised that UAE helped deliver 4 C-17s worth of Coronavirus aid to Iran. Let us hope that we can stop being enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Philip the Arab said:


> I was surprised that UAE helped deliver 4 C-17s worth of Coronavirus aid to Iran. Let us hope that we can stop being enemies.


People of UAE cannot be called our enemies. Americans in UAE have caused this Endless hatred.

Its Brits that are bombing Yemenis to stone age, its Americans that want oil fields of Yemen, Syria and Iraq.

Americans are trouble makers in the region. They terrorized our general in the house of Arabs!. And our general was a guest to Arabs delivering peace massage to regional Arab countries. Is there a bigger shame to our Arab Brothers that someone else terrorizes their guest in their house?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

@obj 705A


----------



## Philip the Arab

mohammad45 said:


> People of UAE cannot be called our enemies. Americans in UAE have caused this Endless hatred.
> 
> Its Brits that are bombing Yemenis to stone age, its Americans that want oil fields of Yemen, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> Americans are trouble makers in the region. They terrorized our general in the house of Arabs!. And our general was a guest to Arabs delivering peace massage to regional Arab countries. Is there a bigger shame to our Arab Brothers that someone else terrorizes their guest in their house?


USA will leave the region soon, it is destined that American hegemony will decrease slowly but nonetheless surely. Maybe, once they leave there can be a renewed relationship between the countries of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Philip the Arab said:


> I was surprised that UAE helped deliver 4 C-17s worth of Coronavirus aid to Iran. Let us hope that we can stop being enemies.


After all, nothing is purely black and white.

I expect that Arabs will soon approach Iran to reduce tensions once they feel threatened by Turkey's growing power. The Americans have proven to be untrustworthy when it comes to defending another country's interests, no matter how much you pay them to win their support. So, it seems rational for Arabs to stop being too much focused on Iran only and divide their attention to other growing powers in the region as well.

Outside of politics in the real world, Emiratis and Iranians have never been enemies. I have been to Dubai several times and people there, particularly the real Emiratis who have been living there for generations, were nothing but friendly to me. Many of them can trace their roots back to Iran and feel close to us. Many of them can speak Persian as well. The same is true about Bahrainis and Kuwaitis. I suppose that the majority of animosity you see between Iran and Arabs is online or at sports stadiums by hooligan-like people.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Philip the Arab

QWECXZ said:


> I expect that Arabs will soon approach Iran to reduce tensions once they feel threatened by Turkey's growing power. The Americans have proven to be untrustworthy when it comes to defending another country's interests, no matter how much you pay them to win their support. So, it seems rational for Arabs to stop being too much focused on Iran only and divide their attention to other growing powers in the region as well.


I thought Turkey is still buddy buddy with Iran, Rouhani at least, don't think the leadership will want to have bad relations with Turkey in the future. UAE is already mostly focused on Turkey in Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

QWECXZ said:


> Outside of politics in the real world, Emiratis and Iranians have never been enemies. I have been to Dubai several times and people there, particularly the real Emiratis who have been living there for generations, were nothing but friendly to me. Many of them can trace their roots back to Iran and feel close to us. Many of them can speak Persian as well. The same is true about Bahrainis and Kuwaitis. I suppose that the majority of animosity you see between Iran and Arabs is online or at sports stadiums by hooligan-like people.


I think mostly Shia is closer to Iran culturally, the Sunni are a little bit more different. I could care less about the sects or anything like that though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Philip the Arab said:


> I thought Turkey is still buddy buddy with Iran, Rouhani at least, don't think the leadership will want to have bad relations with Turkey in the future. UAE is already mostly focused on Turkey in Libya.


We have good relations with Turkey and our volume of trade is increasing but it doesn't mean that we are not willing to reduce tensions with Arabs if they decide to seek friendship with us. Apparently Arabs now have more than one country to focus on. So, it only makes sense that they divide their attention to more than just us and try to maintain some sort of balance in their foreign affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

Philip the Arab said:


> I think mostly Shia is closer to Iran culturally, the Sunni are a little bit more different. I could care less about the sects or anything like that though.


That's true as well. But I think history matters too. Countries like Kuwait, Bahrain and Emirates used to be a part of Iran not very long ago. Many of them are familiar with Iranians and their parents have possibly told them the truth that we are not enemies.

Iranians don't care much for religion either as you may have noticed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

QWECXZ said:


> We have good relations with Turkey and our volume of trade is increasing but it doesn't mean that we are not willing to reduce tensions with Arabs if they decide to seek friendship with us. Apparently Arabs now have more than one country to focus on. So, it only makes sense that they divide their attention to more than just us and try to maintain some sort of balance in their foreign affairs.


Turkey is doing too much at once, it can't handle itself well and is making short sighted decisions. UAE is destroying its important assets in Libya quite frequently such as the upgraded Hawk XXI. And they have even convinced the American Congress to vote on a bill sanctioning Turkey. And with supporting Assad monetarily it is also trying to stretch out Turkey.

UAE is trying to make a friendship with Iran quickly as well, here is an article I found. It doesn't mention Turkey but it definitely has something to do with them.

https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/why-abu-dhabi-playing-iran-card

Also, Turkish sources are saying Egypt sent 150 soldiers to Idlib to help Iranian groups. Not sure if it is true but being spread by official news sources.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288771031629537282

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Philip the Arab said:


> Turkey is doing too much at once, it can't handle itself well and is making short sighted decisions. UAE is destroying its important assets in Libya quite frequently such as the upgraded Hawk XXI. And they have even convinced the American Congress to vote on a bill sanctioning Turkey. And with supporting Assad monetarily it is also trying to stretch out Turkey.
> 
> UAE is trying to make a friendship with Iran quickly as well, here is an article I found. It doesn't mention Turkey but it definitely has something to do with them.
> 
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/opinion/why-abu-dhabi-playing-iran-card
> 
> Also, Turkish sources are saying Egypt sent 150 soldiers to Idlib to help Iranian groups. Not sure if it is true but being spread by official news sources.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288771031629537282


I believe that our interests in the region are converging. Iran and the US have been at odds since the 1979 revolution, but there have been times that we have cooperated together like the US invasion of Afghanistan in 2001. Cooperating with Arabs is even more likely as it can benefit us more than helping the US in Afghanistan.

The only obstacle that I can see for us is the growing Israeli-Saudi ties. Other than that, it seems very likely that Iran and Arabs will soon mend ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

@-SINAN-

I will post here to avoid taking that thread off topic. What my comment meant is that given your country cannot launch satellite then do not try making mocking statements. All this does is highlight your frustrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288812635664846848

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

Philosopher said:


> @-SINAN-
> 
> I will post here to avoid taking that thread off topic. What my comment meant is that given your country cannot even put an needle into space, then do not try making mocking statements. All this does is highlight your frustrations.


Oh, i get. For a guy who know nothing about what Turkey has in space right now, it's normal of you to think like that.

This bringing "jealousy" argument in every subject by Iranians shows your what's in your head. 

Like i said, this attacking Turkey trend without any knowledge....shows what, can you guess?


----------



## QWECXZ

Philosopher said:


> You have what in space? Paying foreigners to launch satellites into space for you? Even assuming you fully built those satellites (which I doubt), there is nothing impressive about having France etc launch them for you. What is there for me to be jealous about? Being reliant on the outside world?
> 
> You people appear to have a tendency to by out of touch with reality. You try to compare your "space program" (if we can even call it that) to a nations who build their own satellites and launches them into space. You would be better of comparing yourself to the likes of UAE.


Even comparing them to the UAE is not right as of now. The UAE sent a Mars probe just a few days ago.

Even African countries have satellites in space, launched by other nations for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

@-SINAN- You commented on Iranian space program, hence why you were tagged in the Iranian section. Why are you running around and tagging me all over the place?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammed45

@-SINAN- is a butthurt Turk.

He lives in his own fantasy world, he thinks that its a proud to say that we have sats in the Orbit thanks to American and French technologies. 


About IRGC sat, they have released these images only to demonstrate their amazing capabilities. No space power would be willing to share its actual data with maximum quality on the Web. 

These retarded Israeli Turkish butthurt trolls have nothing to say but just embarrassing themself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

-SINAN- said:


> I posted in ME section not in Iranian section, i have no intentions of posting in your section.



You commented on an Iranian topic, I am not interested where it was. You were replied to here because that thread would have been taken off track.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Bacheha, behtare ke az in goh khoone berim. Hamash too threadha ma troll mikonan va moderator ha ham kaari nemikonand.

nazaretoon chiye ?

@mohammad45 @QWECXZ @Mithridates @Philosopher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Philosopher said:


> @-SINAN-
> 
> I will post here to avoid taking that thread off topic. What my comment meant is that given your country cannot even put an needle into space, then do not try making mocking statements. All this does is highlight your frustrations.



Are you on crack? You put token sattelites into space that are ridicilously cheap to make and have very low resolution. Your "space program" boils down to converting existing ballistic missiles to hold a minimal extremely small payload. Turkey can do this shit in a heartbeat and so can MANY other countries. Its not something special or worthy of achievement. Turkey has an actual VLS concept in development.

Its seems i have left the Iranian section alone for a little to long, and now newbies are getting a bit to cocky and arrogant again.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Bacheha, behtare ke az in goh khoone berim. Hamash too threadha ma troll mikonan va moderator ha ham kaari nemikonand.
> 
> nazaretoon chiye ?
> 
> @mohammad45 @QWECXZ @Mithridates @Philosopher


Age berim inja ta deleshoon mikhad be Iran cherto pert migan
Vagarne bala avordane ye website ba vbulletin kari nadare. Behtarin kar ine enghadr shooloogh konim ta dahaneshoon service she. Kari ke man kardam va ye moddat inja saket shod ba'desh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

mohammad45 said:


> @-SINAN- you are not a bandit country but im afraid a Western whore. You have amazing sats and Channel such as TurkSat that shows your dancing whores 24/7. That must make you feel proud, sorry i forgot you make money in that way.
> 
> What a shithole in our neighborhood, Turkey is a nightclub at its best. Lmao



If capitalism and secularism makes us a western whore then il be proud to call myself one. You keep hanging people in public now meanwhile!


----------



## Philosopher

BordoEnes said:


> Are you on crack?



Insulting is not going to really help you out here.



> Your "space program" boils down to converting existing ballistic missiles to hold a minimal extremely small payload.



Which is an achievement decades ahead of anything your kind can achieve.



> Turkey can do this shit in a heartbeat. Turkey has an actual VLS concept in development.



You only missiles is essentially some Chinese systems. Missile program are not child's play that you can just develop an SLV. Even nations like Pakistan that have had a missile program for years prior to yours have yet to do so.

Like I said, many of you people are out of touch with reality. You confuse importing and buying technology with actual development. When you actually manage to develop an SLV then we can continue, but for now, I suggest you stick to your own league.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BordoEnes

Philosopher said:


> You have what in space? Paying foreigners to launch satellites into space for you? Even assuming you fully built those satellites (which I doubt), there is nothing impressive about having France etc launch them for you. What is there for me to be jealous about? Being reliant on the outside world?
> 
> You people appear to have a tendency to be out of touch with reality. You try to compare your "space program" (if we can even call it that) to a nations who build their own satellites and launches them into space. You would be better of comparing yourself to the likes of UAE.



The difference being that the sattelites are actual capable with relatively high resolution, and therefore worth something in contrast to whatever shit you put in those converted ballistic missiles. Everything is linked to net gain, and as long as there is no urgent need for a domestic alternative, we will keep up the current pace to make our own actual VLS. 

Every since your little IMF site closed you people have been getting a little to cocky. About time you be put in your place nice and neatly. You dont have any crowning achievement in the field worth bragging about so i have no fucking idea where you get this audacity from lmao.


----------



## Mithridates

BordoEnes said:


> Turkey can do this shit in a heartbeat


do it then come here and be proud of yourself, until then you are a country that can not send satellites into space.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

BordoEnes said:


> The difference being that the sattelites are actual capable with relatively high resolution



Even UAE can pay foreigners to build satellite and launch them, this is not a space program. Hopefully you'll realise this.



> and therefore worth something in contrast to whatever shit you put in those converted ballistic missiles.



Launching a satellite into space is a technological achievement regardless of how it is done. When your kind can put even an apple into orbit, then we will take you a little more seriously.



> Everything is linked to net gain, and as long as there is no urgent need for a domestic alternative, we will keep up the current pace to make our own actual VLS.



You do not have the technological base to develop such a thing anytime soon. You have barely any experience with these technologies, it will be decades before you get anywhere meaningful. If you manage to do anything sooner, then it will once again be based on imported technology like so many of your other "achievements".



> Every since your little IMF site closed you people have been getting a little to cocky. About time you be put in your place nice and neatly. You dont have any crowning achievement in the field worth bragging about so i have no fucking idea where you get this audacity from lmao.



I have no idea what this has to do with anything. Try sticking to the main discussion instead of these strange rants.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BordoEnes

Philosopher said:


> Insulting is not going to really help you out here.


But calling someone "subhuman" does apparently. 



Philosopher said:


> Which is an achievement decades ahead of anything your kind can achieve.


No not really. Its just something that we dont bother with, because its such a token and propaganda esque thing to do. We already developed high-res sattelites, the rest will come in due time. 



Philosopher said:


> You only missiles is essentially some Chinese systems. Missile program are not child's play that you can just develop an SLV. Even nations like Pakistan that have had a missile program for years prior to yours have yet to do so.
> 
> Like I said, many of you people are out of touch with reality. You confuse importing and buying technology with actual development. When you actually manage to develop an SLV then we can continue, but for now, I suggest you stick to your own league.



I can understand your misunderstanding in this regard, no doubt your ignorance will lead to this conclusion. This isnt the early 2000's anymore buddy. We have sophisticated ballistic/cruise/guidance missile technology. 

You confuse having a converted ballistic missiles with token payloads with an actual space program lmao. How dare you talk to me about being out of touch with reality


----------



## BordoEnes

Mithridates said:


> do it then come here and be proud of yourself, until then you are a country that can not send satellites into space.



The sattelites we developed and produce have far greater capabilities, technology and systems on board. Therefore creating an VLS that can take these types of payload to space isnt easy to make. Iran merely converts pre-existing ballistic missiles to hold very small sattelites, which are cheap, lightweight, much less capable and easy to make. Iran can get away with this because thats all they can build, Turkey needs something more powerfull, which therefore requires more time and care to handle.


----------



## Philosopher

BordoEnes said:


> No not really. Its just something that we dont bother with, because its such a token and propaganda esque thing to do. We already developed high-res sattelites, the rest will come in due time.



So you basically have a satellite program, not a proper space program. You can develop all the satellites you want, but you have zero ability to launch them. Like I said, you're just another UAE in this regard.




> I can understand your misunderstanding in this regard, no doubt your ignorance will lead to this conclusion. This isnt the early 2000's anymore buddy. We have sophisticated ballistic/cruise/guidance missile technology.



What sophisticated ballistic missile technology? The Chinese systems?



> You confuse having a converted ballistic missiles with token payloads with an actual space program lmao. How dare you talk to me about being out of touch with reality



Even Iran's current SLV's can put circa 700kg into orbit. The point you are missing is this, Iran has actually put satellites into orbit multiple times, weight is not relevant. It is the technology of being able to put something into orbit that is important.

The fact that your kind, that has to pay foreigners to launch (and maybe even build their satellites) their systems is talking about a space program is frankly satirical.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -SINAN-

@Philosopher @mohammad45 @Mithridates @Dariush the Great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

Philosopher said:


> Even UAE can pay foreigners to build satellite and launch them, this is not a space program. Hopefully you'll realise this.



We arent a gulf Arab country with Oil/gas money to throw at something so ridicilous. The comparison is stupid, not as stupid as UAE thinking they have an actual space program lol. On this we can agree atleast. 



Philosopher said:


> Launching a satellite into space is a technological achievement regardless of how it is done. When your kind can put even an apple into orbit, then we will take you a little more seriously.



It really isnt that much of an achievement. I am not putting you down but what you essentialy did was create small low res sattelites and strapped them unto a ballistic missile. The payload has no monetery value and therefore expendable, so is the missile its used. This is not an actual space program, and something only isolated countries do out of desperation. Desperation is not an achievement, its just desperation and coming to terms with reality of your situation. Had Turkey been in Iran's place we probably would have done the same, but we dont so its useless to compare. 




Philosopher said:


> You do not have the technological base to develop such a thing anytime soon. You have barely any experience with these technologies, it will be decades before you get anywhere meaningful. If you manage to do anything sooner, then it will once again be based on imported technology like so many of your other "achievements".


Are you suffering from an inferiority complex that much? Not our problem your country is isolated and considered a rogue state. 



Philosopher said:


> I have no idea what this has to do with anything. Try sticking to the main discussion instead of these strange rants.



You think this is the first time you Iranians talked all this shit? I have been on this forum for nearly a decade, people like you come and go and each time we have to repeat ourselves and shut you people up. Its tradition at this point.


----------



## Philosopher

BordoEnes said:


> We arent a gulf Arab country with Oil/gas money to throw at something so ridicilous. The comparison is stupid, not as stupid as UAE thinking they have an actual space program lol. On this we can agree atleast.



The comparison is much more accurate than you are willing to realise. Both of your nations rely on paying outsiders to launch your systems. Whether your satellites are being build by you more than theirs is something else. You're more or less on the same level.




> It really isnt that much of an achievement. I am not putting you down but what you essentialy did was create small low res sattelites and strapped them unto a ballistic missile.



How do you know it is low resolution? Do you have access to the photos taken by it?




> The payload has no monetery value and therefore expendable, so is the missile its used.



What is the payload of the SLV in question?



> This is not an actual space program, and something only isolated countries do out of desperation. Desperation is not an achievement, its just desperation and coming to terms with reality of your situation.



You do not even know what you're talking about. Being able to manufacture ones own satellites and put them into orbit is a precisely what is a space program. You definition of an actual space program must be paying France to launch your satellites?



> Had Turkey been in Iran's place we probably would have done the same, but we dont so its useless to compare.



Exactly, in other words you rely on paying foreigner and importing their technologies whereas Iran has to develop such a thing by itself.



> Are you suffering from an inferiority complex that much? Not our problem your country is isolated and considered a rogue state.



So this was your reply to that comment which was about your country not having the technological base to produce SLV's? When you have nothing to reply with, it's best not to say anything instead of these rantings.



> You think this is the first time you Iranians talked all this shit? I have been on this forum for nearly a decade, people like you come and go and each time we have to repeat ourselves and shut you people up. Its tradition at this point.



You're not doing a very good job so far, all I am seeing from you is desperate damage control.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BordoEnes

Philosopher said:


> The comparison is much more accurate than you are willing to realise. Both of your nations rely on paying outsiders to launch your systems. Whether your satellites are being build by you more than theirs is something else. You're more or less on the same level.


There is absolutely no comparison. UAE paid for everything and developed nothing. They never had any monetary incentive to build it themselves because they were never after technology or capability, just the achievement of having launched a mission. Turkey is inherently different in the sense it wants the technology and capabilties first, and wants to develop it itself. 

You on the other, took a ballistic missile that isnt capable of launching any big payload and just strapped a lightweight easy to make low res sattelite on it and called it a space program. Nobody in their right might would call this an actuall space program, except for dipshits like you who desperatly want validation. 



Philosopher said:


> How do you know it is low resolution? Do you have access to the photos taken by it?
> 
> What is the payload of the SLV in question?


Common sense. The payload is extremely small, therefore the sattelites are small, lightweight and devoid of high tech. In other words its a low-res sattelite by its very nature. You dont have an SLV, thats the point. 



Philosopher said:


> You do not even know what you're talking about. Being able to manufacture ones own satellites and put them into orbit is a precisely what is a space program. You definition of an actual space program must be paying France to launch your satellites?


The definition of a space program is to actually but proper functioning sattelites into space that are atleast med to large in category. You neither have the capabilties to develop such sattelites nor the capabilties to properly launch them into space. It isnt difficult to convert pre-existing ballistic missiles into small payload carrying "SLV's". By that definition any countries with ballistic missiles has an space program. 



Philosopher said:


> Exactly, in other words you rely on paying foreigner and importing their technologies whereas Iran has to develop such a thing by itself.


Thats not the point though. The point is that Iran has this makeshift "space program" not because it wants to but HAS to. Turkey is in a position where it doesnt need to build crappy converted ballistic missiles, so why should we. We could take a BORA/KHAAN Ballistic missile, strap a small sattelite on it and launch it into space anyday we want. But why would we? We arent in Iran's position. Not our problem you fucked up internationally and regionally that you were isolated from the rest of the world.





Philosopher said:


> So this was your reply to that comment which was about your country not having the technological base to produce SLV's? When you have nothing to reply with, it's best not to say anything instead of these rantings.



Turkey already has an existing SLV program. It seemed self-explanitory but there you go. 
https://www.dailysabah.com/technolo...ellite-launcher-to-start-next-year-1512323621



Philosopher said:


> You're not doing a very good job so far, all I am seeing from you is desperate damage control.



Yeah those people arent around anymore for a reason newbie hehe.


----------



## Sineva

Philosopher said:


> The comparison is much more accurate than you are willing to realise. Both of your nations rely on paying outsiders to launch your systems. Whether your satellites are being build by you more than theirs is something else. You're more or less on the same level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it is low resolution? Do you have access to the photos taken by it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the payload of the SLV in question?
> 
> 
> 
> You do not even know what you're talking about. Being able to manufacture ones own satellites and put them into orbit is a precisely what is a space program. You definition of an actual space program must be paying France to launch your satellites?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, in other words you rely on paying foreigner and importing their technologies whereas Iran has to develop such a thing by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> So this was your reply to that comment which was about your country not having the technological base to produce SLV's? When you have nothing to reply with, it's best not to say anything instead of these rantings.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not doing a very good job so far, all I am seeing from you is desperate damage control.


I think you might just`ve hit a nerve with our turkish friend here......several of them in fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

BordoEnes said:


> * except for dipshits like you who desperatly want validation.*


haha, the tork has lost it 

good job @Philosopher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deactivated

BordoEnes said:


> You think this is the first time you Iranians talked all this shit? I have been on this forum for nearly a decade, people like you come and go and each time we have to repeat ourselves and shut you people up. Its tradition at this point.



Messages:
2,446
Joined:
Jan 5, 2020

LMFAO!


----------



## Philosopher

BordoEnes said:


> There is absolutely no comparison.



Both of your nations rely on outsider to launch your systems, I suppose in the mind of your out of touch type there is "absolutely no comparison" because all your satellites are in reality launched by Turkish SLVs?




> UAE paid for everything and developed nothing.



Very similar to Turkey.




> They never had any monetary incentive to build it themselves because they were never after technology or capability, just the achievement of having launched a mission. Turkey is inherently different in the sense it wants the technology and capabilties first, and wants to develop it itself.



Not really, the difference between them and you is that they do not pretend to have the technology. Your type usually just import the technology and pretend it is developed inside.



> You on the other, took a ballistic missile that isnt capable of launching any big payload



I am still waiting for you to tell me what the payload of that SLV is. You're refraining from answering the question.



> and just strapped a lightweight easy to make low res sattelite on it and called it a space program.



Even if the satellite weight 1 gram, that is still 1 gram more than Turkey ever put into orbit.



> Nobody in their right might would call this an actuall space program, except for dipshits like you who desperatly want validation.



Apparently the actual experts disagree with you:










> Common sense. The payload is extremely small, therefore the sattelites are small, lightweight and devoid of high tech. In other words its a low-res sattelite by its very nature.




The 6U satellite put into orbit is more than enough to deliver tactical data. You are just using words like "low resolution" without any attempts of substantiating them. These 6u satellite types will play a large role in the future, hence why Iran has started working on them.



> You dont have an SLV, thats the point.



You do not even know what an SLV is apparently. SLV is anything that can put a satellite into orbit, something what Iran has demonstrated multiple times.




> The definition of a space program is to actually but proper functioning sattelites into space that are atleast med to large in category.



You are inventing your own definition it seems. All that matters is being able to put satellites into orbit. Iran's satellites are in orbit and do function. Looking at Turkey, you may be able to make a satellite (I doubt fully by yourself), but you have zero ability to put them into orbit. Thus by your own definition you have no space program. Try harder.



> You neither have the capabilties to develop such sattelites



If Turkey and the UAE can make them, you bet a nation like Iran can. And Iran will do it by itself instead of importing the technology.



> nor the capabilties to properly launch them into space.



Hopefully this time you will tell me what the payload of Iranian SLVs are. I posted a video for you above, watch and and learn a little from the actual experts.



> It isnt difficult to convert pre-existing ballistic missiles into small payload carrying "SLV's".



Really? So lets see your kind try to do it and show us how simple it is.



> By that definition any countries with ballistic missiles has an space program.



Only if that nations has truly mastered the missile technology. A country like Turkey for example that has only imported them, has little hope of doing so in the next decade or two.



> Thats not the point though. The point is that Iran has this makeshift "space program" not because it wants to but HAS to.



This is what developments looks like. I know your kind are just used to importing everything, but not everyone is in the same boat.



> Turkey is in a position where it doesnt need to build crappy converted ballistic missiles, so why should we



It's not that you do not need, it is that you cannot. You are nowhere near that level of technology.




> We could take a BORA/KHAAN Ballistic missile, strap a small sattelite on it and launch it into space anyday we want.



Your Bora is yet another missile based on a Chinese system:



> *Originally, the Bora tactical ballistic missile is a product of Turkish–Chinese defense cooperation, centered on China’s B-611 baseline*



https://www.aa.com.tr/en/analysis/turkey-s-bora-missile-saw-combat-debut-what-next/1508723

More-over, I'd love to see you try and put a satellite into orbit using a single staged missile. You're just highlighing how little you understand about such technologies.



> But why would we? We arent in Iran's position. Not our problem you fucked up internationally and regionally that you were isolated from the rest of the world.



You can't for the reason(s) I mentioned already.



> Turkey already has an existing SLV program. It seemed self-explanitory but there you go.
> https://www.dailysabah.com/technolo...ellite-launcher-to-start-next-year-1512323621



I have no interest in some future *if* projects. You can comment when you have actually made a launch vehicle and used it to launch something.




> Yeah those people arent around anymore for a reason newbie hehe.



What people? the ones in your imagination?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

Captain_Azeri said:


> Messages:
> 2,446
> Joined:
> Jan 5, 2020
> 
> LMFAO!



Share the joke, we're missing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

Captain_Azeri said:


> Since when do you have internet in Iran? That you grow out of the ground like weeds... or did you mix among the Syrian refugees like Kurds and flood the west ?! hahaha



I recall you were moaning not long ago that Iranian we tagging you in their section, yet here you are by your own volition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deactivated

Philosopher said:


> I recall you were moaning not long ago that Iranian we tagging you in their section, yet here you are by your own volition. Seems our Azari friend is slowly coming back to motherland Iran.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! 
ok I am heading out


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE only has 1.2 million nationals, it is hard to do alone. Turket has what? 70 something million Turks? You can't expect a small country to be able to do everything itself. Turkey on the other hand, should have sent something to Mars 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Philip the Arab said:


> UAE only has 1.2 million nationals, it is hard to do alone. Turket has what? 70 something million Turks? You can't expect a small country to be able to do everything itself. Turkey on the other hand, should have sent something to Mars 20 years ago.


82 million people actually.


----------



## Philip the Arab

QWECXZ said:


> 82 million people actually.


I was factoring in Kurds and Arabs.


----------



## QWECXZ

Philip the Arab said:


> I was factoring in Kurds and Arabs.


Then it would be more like 60 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

QWECXZ said:


> Then it would be more like 60 million.


Damn there are a lot of Kurds in Turkey. But to clear up, 150 Emirati engineers were involved in the program but there was handholding I agree because UAE has never done something like this before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Guys,
For 10 years Turkish members have been bluffing about their missile program and Yildrim III.
Kindly show me a video of Yildrim III or forever stay quiet.

The whole propaganda machine of Turkish military can be summarized in Yildrim III.

@BordoEnes 
You have been in this website long enough and I honestly did not expect you to come and say Turkish SLV is better than Iranian SLV. Waiting for your answer.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

BordoEnes said:


> Turkey already has an existing SLV program. It seemed self-explanitory but there you go.
> https://www.dailysabah.com/technolo...ellite-launcher-to-start-next-year-1512323621


Here you go little fella...
http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/Rest_World/UFS/Description/Frame.htm
Some ma$turbation fuel for you,have fun stronking yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

اقا تا حالا همین عضو ها با کاباتلی بارها همین ادعاهای قمپز درکن رو درباره موشکهاشون گفتن و روشون کم شده
...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

If govs funded programs we could do it probably, 3 students are trying to build a rocket that can reach 100km. Imagine 300 engineers with millions in funding, it could be done.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuwait_Space_Rocket

UAE got *37000 *applicants for this program, it is very good steps.
https://gulfnews.com/uae/science/ua...ws-37000-applications-in-two-weeks-1.72663903


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mithridates

BordoEnes said:


> The sattelites we developed and produce have far greater capabilities, technology and systems on board. Therefore creating an VLS that can take these types of payload to space isnt easy to make. Iran merely converts pre-existing ballistic missiles to hold very small sattelites, which are cheap, lightweight, much less capable and easy to make. Iran can get away with this because thats all they can build, Turkey needs something more powerfull, which therefore requires more time and care to handle.


1-you did not develop satellites, foreign countries did for you and launched them for you. 
2-qased is not preexisting missile, it's two stage. one liquid stage and second stage is solid fuel with salman TVC capable rocket.
3-yes gased slv and simorgh slv are our best. it is insignificant compared to china, russia, japan, EU and US. but surely it's way ahead of a country like turkey which literally does not have any space program.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philip the Arab

Iranian-Emirati family Ramadan in UAE





Hey guys I think you got @------- to leave the forum because of this incident lel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Philip the Arab said:


> Iranian-Emirati family Ramadan in UAE


Thanks for the video brother.
Many Iranians in UAE,Bahrain,Kuwait etc since many decades. The normal people get along pretty well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Dariush the Great said:


> Thanks for the video brother.
> Many Iranians in UAE,Bahrain,Kuwait etc since many decades. The normal people get along pretty well.


Yes, problem is between Gov but hopefully it will be resolved soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

My chinchilla Persian cat that was rescued from Qatar and brought to the US. Sorry he looks sped.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Philip the Arab said:


> My chinchilla Persian cat that was rescued from Qatar and brought to the US. Sorry he looks sped.
> View attachment 657196


thats a suspicious cat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Dariush the Great said:


> thats a suspicious cat


Lol, story is he was living in the streets after getting kicked out and lost some of his teeth. On top of that they then cut off his balls so now he is a depressed loser and sleeps all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Philip the Arab said:


> Lol, story is he was living in the streets after getting kicked out and lost some of his teeth. On top of that they then cut off his balls so now he is a depressed loser and sleeps all day.


pretty fkd up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SubWater

respect must be mutual. 
these days I'm too busy to follow pdf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

Philip the Arab said:


> Iranian-Emirati family Ramadan in UAE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I think you got @------- to leave the forum because of this incident lel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

SubWater said:


>


Bahrain has large ajam population, and a lot of influence from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

PDF still doing PDF things I hear.

So unnecessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TruthHurtz

AmirPatriot said:


> PDF still doing PDF things I hear.
> 
> So unnecessary.



Amir John why did you abandon us for your dorky Twitter friends?

We're still hip and with the times, man.


----------



## QWECXZ

​Badbakhti injast barandaz-haye ma ham darbo daghoon hastan :|

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288884078398377987

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Back in the day we had a user named @ir_tab or something like that from Tabriz who was a Tractor fan and knew all different Turkish dialects. They banked on him a lot but he adheres to Iran completely. It was to the point that @-SINAN- called him a dog (not a wolf). Let me see if I can find their conversations.
@Serpentine and @SOHEIL may know where he is now.

BordoEnes Cabatli
You should remember well the conversations with @irtab and how patriotic he was.
Many of the current users are Azerbaijani or partly Azeri and They have no wolfish delirium.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Back in the day we had a user named @ir_tab or something like that from Tabriz who was a Tractor fan and knew all different Turkish dialects. They banked on him a lot but he adheres to Iran completely. It was to the point that @-SINAN- called him a dog (not a wolf). Let me see if I can find their conversations.
> @Serpentine and @SOHEIL may know where he is now.
> 
> @BordoEnes and @cabatli_53
> You should remember well the conversations with @irtab and how patriotic he was.
> Many of the current users are Azerbaijani or partly Azeri and They have no wolfish delirium.
> ...


Mithridates is from Azerbaijan of Iran as well. And he is a true patriot.

It's just their wet dreams that they express. They have to reduce the pain somehow and they have chosen the lowest form of responding to what happened.

Also, please do not mention them. We don't want them here anymore, as much as possible.

Meanwhile, it was brought to our attention by one of the mods that Turkish people think 'Tork' is a racial slur. It's the way we call them in Persian. Tork and Kord are our way of pronouncing Turk and Kurd. We refer to Kurdistan as Kordestan, for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

Philip the Arab said:


> I thought Turkey is still buddy buddy with Iran,


No, it almost looks like Turkey is NATO's "spearhead" in the region. If not NATO's spearhead, then NATO's "wild child" will suffice. Iran and TUrkey dont keep their relationship good, they keep it stable. I think Iran doesnt Trust TUrkey today, because no matter what TUrkey says, Turkey shows up in the ME on the side the US is supporting.


> Rouhani at least, don't think the leadership will want to have bad relations with Turkey in the future.


@ Rouhani, thats just personalities...and personalities can click...but that doesnt explain the national feelings. Iran is not afraid of Turkey if thats what you're implying, but IRan has to be wary of TUrkey since TUrkey is in NATO and is in adventurist mood these days. But the ARabs have finally locked onto Turkey's regional mischief, and we will see how Turkey handles it...it comes with costs..Iran has already gone through it and had to wear it off...Turkey is just starting..and US wont support TUrkey much either...so


> UAE is already mostly focused on Turkey in Libya.


BUt UAE is also present and active in SYria too. UAE has connections and resources to be present in multiple hotspots....they seem to use contractors, proxies and light footprint..and they have money, so they can be present and aware in multiple active areas in the Middle East at the same time...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AmirPatriot

TruthHurtz said:


> Amir John why did you abandon us for your dorky Twitter friends?
> 
> We're still hip and with the times, man.



Hah. It's just much easier to:

1) focus on high quality content i.e. only following specific accounts
2) filter out low quality content i.e block/don't follow low quality accounts
3) avoid trolling - see 2)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

به این نتیجه رسیدم که مجازات شلاق و زندان و اعدام باید حداقل بشه
مجازات باید کار مثبت اجتماعی باشه متناسب با جرم
از تمیز کردن خیابان و جنگلها تا کار های سخت تر
مجازات بی فایده نه علت رو رفع می کنه و نه ضرر را جبران
...​


----------



## QWECXZ

فکر کنم دوباره دیدن گندش دراومده یه بازی جدید راه انداختن. آخه به قیافه این آدم می خوره عملیات تروریستی رو رهبری کنه؟ اونهم از لس آنجلس؟​


----------



## Shawnee

بحثم این ادم نیست کلا میگم
اعدام باید حداقل بشه
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> بحثم این ادم نیست کلا میگم
> اعدام باید حداقل بشه
> ...


نه من جدا از پستی که گذاشتی می گم
اون سری برداشتن اون یارو مازیار که فامیلیش رو یادم نیست رو آوردن جلو تلویزیون اعتراف کرد که کشتن شهدای هسته ای کار اون بوده
بعد گندش در اومد که از بیخ و بن داستان هایی که گفتن دروغ بوده و مازیار رو آزاد کردن بعد هم که بی بی سی آوردش وزارت اطلاعات هیچی نگفت چون می دونست چه گندی زدن

این دیوانه ای هم که گرفتن یه آدم خل و چل رضا باز و طرفدار پادشاهی هست که اصلاً گروه خونیش به رهبری بمب گذاری تو شیراز اون هم از لس آنجلس و این چیزا نمی خوره. بیشتر این خل و چل های لس آنجلسی یه مشت دلقک پیر و پاتال تنها هستند که جز دلقک بازی کاری ندارن. رهبری یه گروه مدرسه هم نمی تونند بکنند، چه برسه به رهبری بمب گذاری
چنان بیانیه دادن آدم فکر می کنه یکی در حد ریگی رو گرفتن

با کاهش اعدام هم موافق هستم​


----------



## Saddam Hussein

BlueInGreen2 said:


> It is sad isn't it xD
> 
> One of our most respect and cherished members "AmirPatriot" has basically quit PDF because of shit like this.



AmirPatriot always shared great info, very knowledgable.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## waz

Thread locked.
Brothers you were warned about this i.e. making the chill zone for the Iranian posters as some sort of platform to launch attacks on Turkish members.
*This needs to stop now. *

I shall be going through the posts.

@The Eagle
@WebMaster
@Horus
@Arsalan
@LeGenD
@Moonlight
@Irfan Baloch
@jaibi
@AgNoStiC MuSliM
@Slav Defence
@Jango
@Foxtrot Alpha
@Kambojaric
@WAJsal 

Dear team can we look at all this now. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WebMaster

Start banning all users with agenda. We need people to discuss issues with respect and within forum rules. If this cant be done, send all those who violate rules on a break until they can fall within line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

WebMaster said:


> Start banning all users with agenda. We need people to discuss issues with respect and within forum rules. If this cant be done, send all those who violate rules on a break until they can fall within line.



I'll lay down some rules that people will adhere to you with your consent. I have a good grasp now with what has gone on.


----------



## waz

*Dear Iranian posters, 

The chill thread will not open for a fair few hours whilst I get responses from my brother and sister moderators. I can assure you I am talking to Iranian members, and I will be in consultation with the team lay down a set of rules you must adhere to. The same will be for the Turkish section. 
You won't have to wait long, let's estimate 10 hours or so. 
Thank you.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Dear Iranian members,

After prolonged disputes between this section and the Turkish section, I in consultation with the moderation team decided to take action to end this hopefully for once and all.
There are now a new set of guidelines you need to follow, which have been agreed with my fellow mods and senior Iranian posters.
They are as follows;

*Can't talk about the Turkish mod.
Can't talk about Turkish posters.
Can't be used as a platform to attack Turkish posters.
Turkish members are banned from posting here.
You are banned from going to the Turkish section. *

It's not ideal, but it's fair, and I took on board the confidence of many for this. By the way, the Turkish posters were NOT involved any of the above rules. These were put forward by myself as a blueprint, and they agreed upon by the moderation team and a senior Iranian poster.
I would like you to state that you agree to these rules. If you don't, I'll make note of names and any infringement will end up in a ban, that to for a long time.
You may engage each other in the Middle East section, but we are looking to toughen the moderation there. These rules are for this section.
*I'd also like to state the above is not up for negotiation, *and *there will be no discussion of what has gone on prior to this post i.e. the past. We are having a reset here.*
*Can we also not attack moderating decisions in public as well.*


Finally I was disappointed to see several members come on to my profile and accuse me of bias, overreacting etc. It was like the amount of work and help I put in/put forward in this section counted for nothing. A wise man once said that if you find deficiency in something/someone, look at their good traits. In this case this was the only time I had to act sternly, and I was unjustly chastised for it.

You are guests and honoured ones as well. If you were to go to someone's house, let's say a friend, and there's someone you don't like there, would you start beating them up? Cause a commotion and demand they leave? Of course not, as it shows disrespect for the owner.
Please behave as the honoured guests you are. You have a place here with us.

I'd like to put forward @Philosopher to become the new moderator for the Iranian section and I'd like to publicly thank him for his support. @Mithridates, thank you as well for showing support.

I shall tag the rest of the team in who are aware of this thread and will input.

Thread open.

Thank you and khudahafiz.


@The Eagle
@WebMaster
@Horus
@Arsalan
@LeGenD
@Moonlight
@Irfan Baloch
@jaibi
@AgNoStiC MuSliM
@Slav Defence
@Jango
@Foxtrot Alpha
@Kambojaric
@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cthulhu

Che khabar shode (Alamat soal)


----------



## Cthulhu

@Shawnee mishe to profilam be man begi chi shode


----------



## SubWater

guys, take it easy.
here is virtual place not real.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

New video released on youtube 1 day ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Anyone know if they sell Zomo in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

@Mithridates @mohammad45 @skyshadow @SubWater 

Do you guys have Telegram or something we can use to talk outside the forum? Ye Moozie hast ke mikham darbarash baham harf bezanim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher said:


> @Mithridates @mohammad45 @skyshadow @SubWater
> 
> Do you guys have Telegram or something we can use to talk outside the forum? Ye Moozie hast ke mikham darbarash baham harf bezanim.


@Mehrdad PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Philosopher said:


> @Mithridates @mohammad45 @skyshadow @SubWater
> 
> Do you guys have Telegram or something we can use to talk outside the forum? Ye Moozie hast ke mikham darbarash baham harf bezanim.



If you want I can make a telegram group for all of us?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

Blue In Green said:


> If you want I can make a telegram group for all of us?



Please do so, and invite members from here.


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> @Mehrdad PDF



What is that for bro? telegram ID?

Zood biyan dadash, yek moozie mohem bayad discuss konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher said:


> telegram ID?


yes bro, search it.


----------



## SubWater

Philosopher said:


> @Mithridates @mohammad45 @skyshadow @SubWater
> 
> Do you guys have Telegram or something we can use to talk outside the forum? Ye Moozie hast ke mikham darbarash baham harf bezanim.


من در تلگرام با همین اسم پیدا کنید.
@SubWater


----------



## Shawnee

Mithridates said:


> @Mehrdad PDF



Che khabare dooostan injaa? Chera blue in green ban shod
..


----------



## Mithridates

Shawnee said:


> Che khabare dooostan injaa? Chera blue in green ban shod
> ..


man nemidunam cha shode.
@Philosopher bro do u know what happened to @Blue In Green??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

link telegrami ke baraye man ferestade bood ham hazf shode.


@LeGenD bro you are a mod so you can see the reason of the ban. can you please inform us why he is banned??


----------



## LeGenD

Mithridates said:


> link telegrami ke baraye man ferestade bood ham hazf shode.
> 
> 
> @LeGenD bro you are a mod so you can see the reason of the ban. can you please inform us why he is banned??


I am not sure what happened but a ban is issued for a violation. Most likely temporary.

All members should be mindful of rules of the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

LeGenD said:


> All members should be mindful of rules of the forum.


which rule he violated??


----------



## Mithridates

LeGenD said:


> I am not sure what happened but a ban is issued for a violation. Most likely temporary.
> 
> All members should be mindful of rules of the forum.


do u know who banned him??


----------



## LeGenD

Mithridates said:


> do u know who banned him??


Very sincerely - I will direct you towards GHQ for this query. They are best qualified to tell and deal with this matter.


----------



## Philosopher

@Mithridates Dadash I have no idea. I am at work at the moment, when I finish I will send him a message and find out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

LeGenD said:


> GHQ


what is that??


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher said:


> @Mithridates Dadash I have no idea. I am at work at the moment, when I finish I will send him a message and find out.


link gruh ro ham befrest, blue in green baram ferestade bood pakesh kardan.


----------



## Sina-1

How about that...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Mithridates said:


> which rule he violated??


Bro, 

There are too many reports to go through. I did not follow this matter closely.



Mithridates said:


> what is that??


General Headquarters under Management Board section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Sina-1 said:


> How about that...
> 
> View attachment 659159
> 
> 
> View attachment 659158


داداش اولی پیام تبریکه نفرستیش دومی بهتره اما اولش *یه کلمه* *مای انگلیسی بزار 
*
My sincere condolences to Lebanese people


----------



## Mithridates

skyshadow said:


> داداش اولی پیام تبریکه نفرستیش دومی بهتره اما اولش *یه کلمه* *مای انگلیسی بزار
> *
> My sincere condolences to Lebanese people


bro it is about google translate, when you write my condolences to Lebanese people in Farsi it translates it to congratulations to Lebanese people. when you replace Lebanon with Israel google translates it correctly.
seems like an *** licking move by google for israelis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Mithridates said:


> bro it is about google translate, when you write my condolences to Lebanese people in Farsi it translates it to congratulations to Lebanese people. when you replace Lebanon with Israel google translates it correctly.
> seems like an *** licking move by google for israelis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

skyshadow said:


> داداش اولی پیام تبریکه نفرستیش دومی بهتره اما اولش *یه کلمه* *مای انگلیسی بزار
> *
> My sincere condolences to Lebanese people


Thing is that it is giving wrong translation *only* when you have _Lebanese_. If you have the word _American_ for example then it gives the correct translation. It is weird that during this time, all of a sudden it glitches for a probably highly sought after translation due to many Iranians wanting to give their condolences.

it goes to show the complex and enormous apparatus that is being used to make Iran and Iranians look bad. This is top of the line propaganda and we are only seeing the a fraction of it!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

Sina-1 said:


> Thing is that it is giving wrong translation *only* when you have _Lebanese_. If you have the word _American_ for example then it gives the correct translation. It is weird that during this time, all of a sudden it glitches for a probably highly sought after translation due to many Iranians wanting to give their condolences.
> 
> it goes to show the complex and enormous apparatus that is being used to make Iran and Iranians look bad. This is top of the line propaganda and we are only seeing the a fraction of it!


All the more reason to suspect it was not an accident


----------



## mangekyo

Doesn't happen to me though


----------



## sha ah

I wouldn't be surprised if this was done on purpose. There are rumors that Google translate is actively used by Satanists and criminals for nefarious purposes, including human trafficking.Of course some people might laugh all this off as nothing more than an internet joke but in this video you can see some really weird coincidences. 








mangekyo said:


> Doesn't happen to me though
> 
> View attachment 659246

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm sure some of you have already seen this. Rheinmettal recently released footage of a Challenger 2 prototype which features a new 130mm gun with an autoloader. According to Rheinmettal this new cannon is capable of destroying the Russian Armata tank and all of the armored vehicles based on that platform.

This is a quote from the website 
https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...s_new_leopard_tank_mbt_with_130mm_cannon.html

"This 130mm/L51 weighs (without mounting components) 3 tons, while the current barrel length is 6,630 mm. A Leopard 2 successor would thus be capable of successfully engaging better-protected opponents in duel situations at longer ranges with superior firepower. According to Rheinmetall MBT’s development road map, the gun will also be used in the new Main Ground Combat System (MGCS) being developed by Rheinmetall. Officials from the company said that the increase of the caliber to 130 mm enhances the gun`s armor-piercing capability by half."

In any case it's about time the west finally came out with an autoloader. It looks pretty impressive. Supposedly the French are also testing out a 140mm gun but I'm not sure how practical that will be for the near future.


----------



## Sina-1

mangekyo said:


> Doesn't happen to me though
> 
> View attachment 659246


They’ve fixed the “error” now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

sha ah said:


> Challenger 2


bro it was leopard-3.


----------



## Mamajama

sha ah said:


> I'm sure some of you have already seen this. Rheinmettal recently released footage of a Challenger 2 prototype which features a new 130mm gun with an autoloader. According to Rheinmettal this new cannon is capable of destroying the Russian Armata tank and all of the armored vehicles based on that platform.
> 
> This is a quote from the website
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...s_new_leopard_tank_mbt_with_130mm_cannon.html
> 
> "This 130mm/L51 weighs (without mounting components) 3 tons, while the current barrel length is 6,630 mm. A Leopard 2 successor would thus be capable of successfully engaging better-protected opponents in duel situations at longer ranges with superior firepower. According to Rheinmetall MBT’s development road map, the gun will also be used in the new Main Ground Combat System (MGCS) being developed by Rheinmetall. Officials from the company said that the increase of the caliber to 130 mm enhances the gun`s armor-piercing capability by half."
> 
> In any case it's about time the west finally came out with an autoloader. It looks pretty impressive. Supposedly the French are also testing out a 140mm gun but I'm not sure how practical that will be for the near future.


French leclerc tank has autoloader.


----------



## sha ah

Well if you read the article it's actually a Challenger 2 with a new turret which features a 130mm gun and autoloader. 



Mithridates said:


> bro it was leopard-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I completely forgot about that. Yeah Leclerc does have an autoloader. Anyways it's about time the British and Germans and everyone else adopted automatic loaders. 

Some people still argue that manual loading is better for various reasons but to those people I always say, a revolver has some advantages over a glock but at the end of the day, automation wins, hands down.



Mamajama said:


> French leclerc tank has autoloader.


----------



## sha ah

sha ah said:


> I completely forgot about that. Yeah Leclerc does have an autoloader. Anyways it's about time the British and Germans and everyone else adopted automatic loaders.
> 
> Some people still argue that manual loading is better for various reasons but to those people I always say, a revolver has some advantages over a glock but at the end of the day, automation wins, hands down.



Btw, in regards to what happened in Beirut, the Lebanese seem to be taking part in a blame game all pointing the finger at each other. Anyways this article pretty much sums up what really happened. A shady Russian businessman unwilling to pay for repairs or dumping fees. A load of dangerous fertilizers and chemicals staying in a storage facility at the port for years because of corruption/incompetence and then some imbeciles decide to put FIREWORKS next to these chemicals. What set it all off was a welding job gone wrong, a few sparks flew and POOF.

Hopefully this will be a huge wakeup call for developing nations to get their acts together when it comes to things like this. In Iran there have been several explosions as of late and although some people like to simply blame Israel, some of these industrial accidents surely happened because of a lack of care, corruption or incompetence. The record breaking heat experienced during Iran's summers surely doesn't help either but at the end of the day allowing things like this to happen is simply gross negligence.

Article below is from the following website:
https://www.rt.com/news/497212-beirut-ship-explosive-fertilizer-revealed/

*The cargo that blew up Beirut: Sailor REVEALS troubled history of doomed ship that brought TONS of explosive fertilizer to Lebanon *

The explosion that devastated Beirut has been linked to a mishandled ammonium nitrate cargo confiscated from a foreign ship. Now a former crew member tells RT the vessel, owned by a dodgy businessman, was a disaster in the making.

Some 2,750 tons of ammonium nitrate – a highly explosive fertilizer – went up in a terrifying blast in Beirut on Tuesday, Lebanese officials have said. The mushroom-shaped explosion left a wasteland where the city port stood, turning the surrounding buildings into ruins and killing more than 100 people. Thousands of others have been injured in a kilometers-wide radius. Personnel from the port authorities have been arrested while a probe has been launched into the mishandling of the dangerous material. But how did this ludicrously large cache end up in the Beirut port in the first place?

The ammonium nitrate cargo has been confiscated from the arrested vessel MV Rhosus, Lebanon’s Supreme Defense Council has confirmed. The ship is said to have entered Beirut port in September 2013 due to technical difficulties and was eventually banned from continuing its voyage. A deeper look into its history shows, however, that the vessel was a floating disaster, and trouble was brewing on it for quite some time.

According to the MarineTraffic tracking portal, Rhosus was built in 1986 and has been through quite a number of owners. Its recent history began in 2012 when it was bought by Teto Shipping – a company registered in the Marshall Islands and owned by a Cyprus-based, Russian-born businessman, Igor Grechushkin – just about a year before it was seized by the Lebanese port authorities. The company itself was formed that same year and Rhosus appears to have been its only vessel. It is now becoming clear, however, that the ship could hardly have been called a worthy vessel, even then.

*‘A bitter sailing experience’*
The ship sailed under the Moldovan flag, and its crew was made up mostly of Ukrainians and Russians. The chilling messages they left on Russian-language forums dating back to 2012 paint a picture of nightmarish work conditions from the moment they took on the job. Facilities in a dismal state, extremely low salaries and back pay issues are constantly mentioned in the posts, which mostly served as warnings for fellow sailors considering contracts with the company.

_“Those, who worked [on the Rhosus] should be awarded ‘Hero’ titles,”_ one sailor wrote, in a message screenshotted by Telegram news channel Baza._ “The ship has no refrigerating chamber” _to store foodstuffs and even the master’s cabin had no sanitary conveniences, the message reads.

RT has contacted a former employee of Teto Shipping, who served onboard the ill-fated ship – and his account appears to perfectly support the crewmen’s allegations.

Semyon Nikolenko, who was hired as an electrical engineer for the MV Rhosus crew some time in 2012, says both the vessel and the company management were_ “not good.”_

_“It was my first contract, my first [sailing] experience – and a bitter one,”_ the sailor, now living in Crimea, told RT. The ship’s owner was _“all talk,”_ Nikolenko recalled, describing Igor Grechushkin as a _“sly”_ man who did not deliver on his promises.

Even more alarmingly, the ship had lots of technical issues, including malfunctioning radars and trouble with its main engine. Nikolenko’s story suggests Grechushkin could not have cared less about the problems, as he only financed repairs when the ship’s deficiencies were registered by port authorities.

_*There were frequent inspections in the European ports, constant reprimands, arrests.*_

Nikolenko admitted that Teto Shipping often sought to resolve any issues with port authorities through bribes rather than through rectifying deficiencies. Shortly before arriving in Beirut, the ship had been under ‘arrest’ for two weeks in Seville, Spain, where the port authorities forced the company to install a backup generator since only one of the vessel’s power units was operational, the sailor recalled.

The man, who served more than seven months on the ship, quit the job just before Rhosus’ ill-fated trip that ended in the Port of Beirut.

*Dead-end trip*
In 2013, Rhosus picked up 2,750 tons of ammonium nitrate in the Georgian port of Batumi and was expected to deliver it to Mozambique but never reached its destination due to the technical issues. Following an inspection by the Port State Control – an arm of the International Maritime Organization (IMO) – it was forbidden from leaving Port of Beirut.

By that time, the crew had already been reduced to a minimum, due to the_ “dangerous”_ nature of the cargo on board, Nikolenko says. A 2015 legal summary made by Lebanese law firm Baroudi & Associates suggests the vessel was then virtually abandoned both by the ship owner, who promptly declared his company bankrupt, and the cargo owners.

The captain of the ship and four other crew members were detained in Beirut and had to spend 11 months there before they were allowed to return home. Captain Boris Prokoshev filed a complaint against the ship owner in 2014, in which he said that the sailors had been left without salaries and food.

According to the captain, the vessel was arrested by the Lebanese over its failure to pay the port fee. Yet, he believes, it was an ill-advised move._ “It was no use arresting this ship. They should have got rid of it as soon as possible,”_ Prokoshev told sibreal.org, adding that Beirut could also have safely disposed of the dangerous cargo._ “If no one lays claim on the cargo then it belongs to no one,”_ Prokoshev said.

According to Baroudi & Associates, the ship’s dangerous cargo was moved to a port storage facility, where, apparently, it remained all these years. As for the fate of the troubled ship, which was last registered by the Marinetraffic tracker in the Beirut port close to the epicenter of the explosion, it might have sunk long before the port was devasted by the blast.

_“It had a small hole in the hull. We had to pump out the water from time to time. Without the crew, there was no one to do that,”_ the captain said.

*Mind-boggling violations*
While for the MV Rhosus the jig was up then and there, the same cannot be said of its cargo, which remained a concern for Lebanese authorities for years to come. Security officials were aware of the danger posed by the ammonium nitrate cache and demanded that port officials remove it months before the disaster, local media reports have claimed. But the purported images of the storage site shared on social media appear to show that the authorities on the ground had a woefully inadequate understanding of how to properly store the explosion-prone chemicals. The photos seemingly show large bags stuffed with tons of fertilizer hastily lumped into a flimsy-looking warehouse – practically the same material that caused widespread destruction in Toulouse in 2001 and in Texas City in 1947.

In a grotesque twist, someone reportedly decided to store fireworks next to the combustible cache. The unofficial story goes that it took a welding job on the warehouse's door to set them alight, which in turn triggered the massive explosion of ammonium nitrate, with varying estimates putting it as equivalent to one or several kilotons of TNT.

That may not be the whole story, however, and while the Lebanese government has ambitiously promised to reveal the results of its probe within _“five days,”_ the disaster may have already pushed the crisis-stricken nation over the edge. Amid an outpouring of international support and heartwarming scenes of neighborly help, crowds took to the streets to protest the government, venting their discontent toward the overall state of the country, rocked by months of intense demonstrations. The blast has left between 200,000 and 300,000 people homeless in Beirut, multibillion dollar losses are being named, and the embattled nation now faces a deeper crisis than before.

Article below is from the following website:
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...-probes-beirut-explosion-200805191032840.html

*Lebanese officials deflect blame as anger grows over Beirut blast*
Ministers, port officials and judges trade blame as Lebanon begins probe into cause of deadly explosion.

by Timour Azhari
19 hours ago

*Beirut, Lebanon - *A government-led investigation is under way in Lebanon to probe the cause of the massive explosion that ripped through the capital, Beirut.

The government announced on Wednesday that those responsible for guarding and storage at Beirut's port - the epicentre of the blast - would be placed under house arrest "as soon as possible," after the disaster left at least 137 dead and 5,000 wounded.

Damages from the explosion, which officials have linked to some 2,750 tonnes of ammonium nitrate stored at the port, may be worth up to $15bn, Beirut Governor Marwan About said.

As the debris is cleared, anger has turned to rage after revelations that officials knew the highly volatile material had been stashed at Beirut's port for more than six years.

A top-trending hashtag in Lebanon on Wednesday was #علقوا_المشانق, or "hang up the nooses".

Ramez al-Qadi, a prominent TV anchor, tweeted: "Either they keep killing us or we kill them."

As heat rises around the country's decision-makers, some have sought to deflect blame onto other branches of the state - including Lebanon's judiciary.

Public Works Minister Michel Najjar told Al Jazeera that he had only found out about the presence of the explosive material stashed in Beirut's port 11 days before the explosion, through a report given to him by the country's Supreme Defense Council. He had taken over the post six months earlier.

"No minister knows what's in the hangars or containers, and it's not my job to know," Najjar said.

The minister said he followed up on the matter, but in late July, Lebanon's government imposed a new lockdown amid a rapid increase in new COVID-19 cases. Najjar eventually spoke the general manager of the port, Hasan Koraytem, on Monday.

He said he asked Koraytem to send him all the relevant documentation, so that he could "look into this matter."

That request came too late. The next day, just after 6pm (15:00 GMT), a warehouse at the port exploded, gutting the harbour and wrecking large parts of Beirut.

Najjar said he learned on Wednesday that his ministry had sent at least 18 letters to the Beirut urgent matters judge since 2014, asking for the goods to be disposed of. Najjar declined to provide the documents to Al Jazeera, citing a continuing investigation into the cause of the explosion.

"The judiciary didn't do anything," he said. "It's negligence."

But Nizar Saghieh, a leading Lebanese legal expert and founder of NGO Legal Agenda, said the "primary legal responsibility here is on those tasked with overseeing the port - the port authority and the public works ministry, as well as Lebanese Customs."

"It is certainly not up to a judge to find the safe place to house these goods," he told Al Jazeera.

*Popular scepticism*
Many angry Lebanese are demanding accountability and answers as to how and why 2,750 tonnes of highly explosive material was stored near residential Beirut for more than six years.

Management of the port has been split between a range of authorities. The port authority runs the operation of the port, and its work is overseen by the public works and transport ministry.

Lebanon's customs agency nominally controls all goods that enter and exit the country, while the Lebanese security agencies all have bases at the port.

Few Lebanese feel confident they will see justice for this latest disaster in the country's history, pointing to the lack of official accountability for the period of rampant corruption and mismanagement in the years after the country's civil war.

Prime Minister Hassan Diab has promised this time will be different.

He is heading an investigation committee that includes the justice, interior and defence ministers and the head of Lebanon's top four security agencies: the Army, General Security, Internal Security Forces and State Security.

The committee has been tasked with reporting its findings to Cabinet within five days, and Cabinet, in turn, will refer those findings to the judiciary.

In the meantime, officials in the executive authority, including Najjar, a minister in Diab's government, have attempted to cast suspicion on Lebanon's judiciary.

*The case against the judiciary*
The ammonium nitrate that blew up on Monday arrived in Beirut, reportedly by chance, on board a vessel facing technical issues in September 2013.

By 2014, the cargo had been unloaded and stored at Hangar 12 at Beirut's port - now a deep crater filled with turquoise seawater.

Public documents verified by Al Jazeera show that Lebanese Customs sent six letters to the Beirut Urgent Matters Judge between 2014 and 2017, urging the judge to get rid of the "dangerous" material by either exporting it, re-selling it or handing it to the Army.

Badri Daher, the director-general of Lebanese Customs, said on Wednesday that the judiciary did not act, and blamed the institution and the port authority for failing to get rid of the goods.

Najjar echoed Daher, saying it was the judiciary, the port authority and, perhaps, security forces who were to blame.

"There is no negligence from the public works ministry," he said of the portfolio that has been held by the Marada Movement since 2016.

"I'm surprised that they (the judiciary, port authority and security forces) didn't find a way to deal with this for almost seven years. It was an accident waiting to happen," he said.

*Muddying the waters*
Melhem Khalaf, the independently elected head of the Beirut Bar Association, said officials were undertaking a "pre-emptive attack to vilify the judiciary and muddy the waters on this case".

"Since when are officials the ones who lay down verdicts?" Khalaf told Al Jazeera.

He said the government's response to the disaster - forming a committee headed by establishment-backed politicians, and security forces who ultimately answer to those same politicians - is no way to find justice.

Lebanon's Judges Club, a body independent of establishment political parties, also said justice should remain firmly in the courts.

Investigating the Beirut explosion is "not within the powers of any committee, no matter what it may be", the club said in an implicit criticism of the government's investigative committee.

On Tuesday, Khalaf filed a complaint with the highest judge in the land, Public Prosecutor Ghassan Oueidat, calling for him to seek the expertise of local and international experts - including engineers, explosives and chemicals experts - to assess the cause of the Beirut explosion.

"The time has come for officials to stop misleading the Lebanese people - there are dead and injured and missing, and the country has been burned," Khalaf said.

"After all they have done, they are now coming to us and determining who's responsible?"


----------



## Philosopher

@Mithridates 

Are, blue in green baraye chon ke inja post karde bood banesh kardan. Khastam peydat konam to chat ama oon esmi ke behem dadi natoostam peyda konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher said:


> @Mithridates
> 
> Are, blue in green baraye chon ke inja post karde bood banesh kardan. Khastam peydat konam to chat ama oon esmi ke behem dadi natoostam peyda konam.


ey baba.
mishe linke tele ro baram to profilam befresti?


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> ey baba.
> mishe linke tele ro baram to profilam befresti?



Dadash, barat email ferestadam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher said:


> Dadash, barat email ferestadam.


dadash nayumade ke !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> dadash nayumade ke !!!



Engari yekam delay hast dadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

US *President Trump evacuated from The White House Briefing Room due to shoots fired outside of the WH according to reports.*


*یکبار جستی ملخک*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

skyshadow said:


> US *President Trump evacuated from The White House Briefing Room due to shoots fired outside of the WH according to reports.*
> 
> 
> *یکبار جستی ملخک*



No, this has nothing to do with Iran. Its not Iran-Style. I personally learned a lot from iranian politics over the decades. This kind of action do not belong to.

If true then it is one from that

1) the retarded leftists
2) Pharmaconcerns
3) Big Internet
4) lone wulf

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zathura

didn't know where to post this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Zathura said:


> didn't know where to post this one.



Content for teenagers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Ich said:


> No, this has nothing to do with Iran. Its not Iran-Style. I personally learned a lot from iranian politics over the decades. This kind of action do not belong to.
> 
> If true then it is one from that
> 
> 1) the retarded leftists
> 2) Pharmaconcerns
> 3) Big Internet
> 4) lone wulf



Definitely not Iran style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@SubWater 
تحلیلت از انفجار لبنان چیه حاجی
جایی برای عمدی بودن تصور می کنی


----------



## sha ah

The US has captured 4 Iranian oil tankers in international waters near Oman. The ships are the Luna, Pandi, Bella, Bering. They seem to be smaller tankers, capable of carrying 200,000 barrels each. They now appear to be on their way to Houston. 

Iran recently boarded a ship in the Persian Gulf and then let it go after a few hours. Was this a warning to the US ? How will Iran respond to these actions ? 

One thing is for sure. Iran has LOTS of various options when it comes to a potential response. Iran can seize oil tankers bound for the USA. Iran can target or capture US personnel. Iran can destroy the US controlled oil facilities in eastern Syria with a precise missile strike.

The question is not "if" but rather "when" and "what"

**************************************************************************************

The following article is from the website
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/08/200814043301330.html

*Officials: US seizes Iranian gas heading for Venezuela*
US officials tell AP Trump administration seized cargo of four tankers transporting Iranian fuel to Venezuela.

The Trump administration has seized the cargo of four tankers it was targeting for transporting Iranian fuel to Venezuela, US officials said on Thursday, as it steps up its campaign of maximum pressure against the two heavily sanctioned allies.

Last month, federal prosecutors in Washington filed a civil forfeiture complaint alleging the sale was arranged by a businessman, Mahmoud Madanipour, with ties to Iran's Revolutionary Guard Corps, a US-designated foreign terrorist organization.

At the time, sanctions experts thought it would be impossible to enforce the US court order in international waters.

A senior US official told The Associated Press news agency no military force was used in the seizures and the ships were not physically confiscated. Rather, US officials threatened ship owners, insurers and captains with sanction to force them to hand over their cargo, which now becomes US property, the official said.

Prosecutors alleged the four ships were transporting to Venezuela 1.1 million barrels of gasoline. But the tankers never arrived at the South American country and then went missing. Two of the ships later reappeared near Cape Verde, a second US official said.

Both officials agreed to discuss the sensitive diplomatic and judicial offensive only if granted anonymity.

"This is another lie and act of psychological warfare perpetrated by the US propaganda machine," Soltani said. "The terrorist #Trump cannot compensate for his humiliation and defeat by Iran using false propaganda."

It is not clear where the vessels - the Bella, Bering, Pandi and Luna - or their cargoes currently are, but the ship captains weeks ago turned off their tracking devices to hide their locations, said Russ Dallen, a Miami-based partner at brokerage Caracas Capital Markets, who follows ship movements.

The Bering went dark on May 11 in the Mediterranean near Greece and has not turned on its transponder since, while the Bella did the same July 2 in the Philippines, Dallen said. The Luna and Pandi were last spotted when they were together in the Gulf of Oman on July 10 when the US seizure order came. Shipping data shows that the Pandi, which also goes by Andy, is reporting that it has been "broken up," or sold as scrap, Dallen said.

As commercial traders increasingly shun Venezuela, Nicolas Maduro's socialist government has been increasingly turning to Iran.

In May, Maduro celebrated the arrival of five Iranian tankers delivering badly needed fuel to alleviate shortages that have led to days-long gas lines even in the capital, Caracas, which is normally spared such hardships.

Despite sitting atop the world's largest crude reserves, Venezuela doesn't produce enough domestically refined gasoline and has seen its overall crude production plunge to the lowest in over seven decades amid its economic crisis and fallout from US sanctions.

The Trump administration has been stepping up pressure on ship owners to abide by sanctions against US adversaries like Iran, Venezuela and North Korea. In May, it issued an advisory urging the global maritime industry to be on the lookout for tactics to evade sanctions like dangerous ship-to-ship transfers and the turning off of mandatory tracking devices - both techniques used in recent oil deliveries to and from both Iran and Venezuela.

One of the companies involved in the shipment to Venezuela, the Avantgarde Group, was previously linked to the Revolutionary Guard and attempts to evade US sanctions, according to prosecutors.

An affiliate of Avantgarde facilitated the purchase for the Revolutionary Guard of the Grace 1, a ship seized last year by Britain on US accusations that it was transporting oil to Syria. Iran denied the charges and the Grace 1 was eventually released. But the seizure nonetheless triggered an international standoff in which Iran retaliated by seizing a British-flagged vessel.

According to the asset forfeiture complaint, an unnamed company in February invoiced Avantgarde for a $14.9m cash payment for the sale of the gasoline on board the Pandi. Nonetheless, a text message between Madanipour and an unnamed co-conspirator suggest the voyage had encountered difficulties.

"The ship owner doesn't want to go because of the American threat, but we want him to go, and we even agreed We will also buy the ship," according to the message, an excerpt of which was included in the complaint.

SOURCE: AP news agency


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294023308606869504
The following article is from the website 
https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...tanker-seizure-strait-of-hormuz-maritime.html

*Intel: Iran’s navy boards oil tanker near Strait of Hormuz, US says*

Aug 13, 2020

Iran’s navy temporarily seized control of a Liberian-flagged oil tanker in what the United States said were international waters near the Strait of Hormuz on Wednesday.

The US-led maritime security coalition in the Gulf released photos of Iran forces fast-roping to the deck of the ship, known as the MT Wila, from what appears to be an Iranian Sikorsky SH-3 Sea King helicopter.

Another photo depicts what appears to be an Iranian Hendjian-class support vessel approaching the Wila from the port side. US Central Command released grainy footage of the seizure, apparently taken from the same coalition ship, which remained nearby on “overwatch,” the coalition said in a statement

A spokesperson for the US Navy’s 5th Fleet did not offer an explanation as to why Iranian forces would seize control of the vessel. The Wila issued no distress calls to other ships in the area, the coalition said. The ship was later released.

The Wila was previously moored off Iraq before moving to a port in the United Arab Emirates, The Associated Press reported.

A representative for Greece-based IMS SA, the parent company that owns the ship, did not return a request for comment.

*Why it matters:* The United States and Iran have had a number of heated run-ins near the Strait of Hormuz as Iran has increasingly targeted shipping over the past year. The strategic waters funnel about 20% of all global oil traded, or roughly $1.2 billion worth of oil, daily. The Trump administration has sought to isolate Iran economically and prevent it from exporting oil abroad in a bid to coerce officials in Tehran back to the table to renegotiate the 2015 nuclear deal, which the United States pulled out of unilaterally in 2018.

Last month, the captain of a crude oil tanker — which had disappeared from port in the United Arab Emirates and later turned up near Iran’s coast — said the ship had been hijacked, AP first reported. The vessel, the Gulf Sky, had been abandoned by its crew months earlier after US sanctions targeted its Iranian owners. The United States had accused the ship’s owners of purchasing the tanker on behalf of Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps.

Iranian forces may have attempted to divert two other vessels passing through the strait over the past week, according to Dryad Global. On Saturday, the route of one ship headed toward Khafji, Saudi Arabia made an irregular turn north and sailed into Iranian waters before abruptly turning southwest and resuming course. Three days later, a second vessel was seen making an irregular turn north and drifted into Iranian waters for about six hours before resuming its course toward Jubail, Saudi Arabia. 

The United States accused Iran of sabotaging two tankers last year in the Gulf with explosive limpet mines.

*What’s next:* The US-led maritime coalition is calling on Iran to explain its legal reasoning for boarding the MT Wila. So far, Iranian state media has not reported on the incident. 

*Know more: *Al-Monitor has reported on prior mysterious petroleum tanker incidents near the Strait of Hormuz, including the disappearance of the Gulf Sky.


Read more: https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...-strait-of-hormuz-maritime.html#ixzz6V4Tc2y00


----------



## aryobarzan

_It appears that an extensive Psyop is running full steam against Iran ...Trump election is in trouble and we will see more of these fake news article.. (The item below is from Sputinik) ._

*Iranian Envoy Says None of Its Cargo Ships, Including Those Carrying Gasoline Have Been Seized by US

Iran's Ambassador to Venezuela Hojat Soltani has denied media reports about the seizure of Iranian cargo vessels carrying gasoline to the Latin American country by the US, calling such claims a piece of "psychological warfare by the US propaganda machine". He stressed that the ships actually seized have nothing to do with Iran and its help for Venezuela in the form of fuel shipments.

"The tankers are neither Iranian, nor do their owners or flags have anything to do with Iran. The terrorist Trump just wants to cover up the humiliation of his failure against the great nation of Iran by scattering false propaganda", Soltani said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

According to US, the seized tankers are Bella, Bering, Pandi, and Luna. None were sailing under Iranian flags, but I am interested in knowing wether the oil they carried were Iranian or not.


----------



## sha ah

According to Iranian officials, the ships have nothing to do with Iran and the oil shipment had already been paid for ahead of time. I'm not sure if that I believe that, but only time will tell if and how Iran will respond. 

In the big picture though, the US has failed in passing its UN resolution to extend the weapons embargo against Iran. This seizure by the US will only make The Trump administration appear more belligerent to Russia, China and the Europeans. 

The New York Times has called the failure at the UN "an embarrassing defeat" with 11 nations abstaining from voting, 2 voting yes and 2 voting no. The US's only option now is to either compromise with the various parties to the nuclear deal or to try and "snap back sanctions" against Iran. 

Various legal experts and diplomats however have stated that because the US is no longer a part of the nuclear deal, that it does not have the option to automatically reimpose sanctions against Iran. I suppose only time will tell. 



mangekyo said:


> According to US, the seized tankers are Bella, Bering, Pandi, and Luna. None were sailing under Iranian flags, but I am interested in knowing wether the oil they carried were Iranian or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*The people ( Persians ) that gave the UN their articles on human rights, will also be the destroyer of multinationalism.



https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/08/15/dont-let-iran-blow-up-the-u-n-security-council/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

ایرانیهاکی اند؟

https://www.aparat.com/v/Q98F1/ایرانی_ها_چه_کسانی_هستند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Iran *Defense Minister Hatami when the UN-mandated arms embargo on Iran expires in October, the Islamic Republic "will export arms" to other countries including* Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M.s

دوستان در آستانه ی روز صنعت دفاعی قرار داریم. ضمن تبریک،با توجه به پروژه هایی که در حال انجام هستن انشاالله شاهد رونمایی های خوبی خواهیم بود ولی در کل به دلیل کرونا و تاخیر ها از این تاریخ تا پایان سال اگه مشکلی پیش نیاد سال بسیار پربارتری خواهیم داشت که مایه خوشحالی هستش.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## triangle

M.s said:


> دوستان در آستانه ی روز صنعت دفاعی قرار داریم. ضمن تبریک،با توجه به پروژه هایی که در حال انجام هستن انشاالله شاهد رونمایی های خوبی خواهیم بود ولی در کل به دلیل کرونا و تاخیر ها از این تاریخ تا پایان سال اگه مشکلی پیش نیاد سال بسیار پربارتری خواهیم داشت که مایه خوشحالی هستش.



I think we are all looking forward to the unveilings in the next two weeks, so that we can analyse and dissect them.


----------



## mangekyo

Defense ministry says they will reveal a new cruise missile soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

mangekyo said:


> Defense ministry says they will reveal a new cruise missile soon


mobin I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nosferatu

Guys, as you know the Turkish members are leaving this forum. I made a lot of friend in this sub. Thanks for your hospitality back in Esfahan and Tehran.  Take care.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## skyshadow

Nosferatu said:


> Guys, as you know the Turkish members are leaving this forum. I made a lot of friend in this sub. Thanks for your hospitality back in Esfahan and Tehran.  Take care.


why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

This thread should be locked too.

It is only fair.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

El Sidd said:


> This thread should be locked too.
> 
> It is only fair.



This forum had its time anyway. It's over. It's no longer fun here, the atmosphere is shit.

It was nice in the last decade. Today it's full of phaggots. Consider the thread an archive and **** this forum


----------



## HAIDER

Nosferatu said:


> Guys, as you know the Turkish members are leaving this forum. I made a lot of friend in this sub. Thanks for your hospitality back in Esfahan and Tehran.  Take care.


Dear and rest no need to go anywhere, sometime disagreements occur. Leaving forum is not correct move and you too @camelguy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Iran Defense minister Army Gen. Hatami: Defense Industry Day 21th August 2020, Owj Jet engine production line, new class fighter jet engine,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

only 1 billion dollars for defense sector ??? what?? what ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

skyshadow said:


> only 1 billion dollars for defense sector ??? what?? what ??



Defense ministry.

As a example, 3rd Khordad ADS would not be included in this as it is a internal IRGC product.

Its nonetheless very low...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

PeeD said:


> Defense ministry.
> 
> As a example, 3rd Khordad ADS would not be included in this as it is a internal IRGC product.
> 
> Its nonetheless very low...


Defense ministry is a big part of our defense strategy and i know that not the whole budget but 1 billion for R&D to create new cruise and ballistic missiles, SLVs , satellites , air defense systems, to work on new engines, building new tanks , Navy. thats... im speechless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

skyshadow said:


> Defense ministry is a big part of our defense strategy and i know that not the whole budget but 1 billion for R&D to create new cruise and ballistic missiles, SLVs , satellites , air defense systems, to work on new engines, building new tanks , Navy. thats... in speechless.


You should remember that 1bln$ in Iran buys several times more goods and services than 1bln$ in USA.

Assuming Purchasing Power Parity rule 1bln$ in Iran is like 3,5bln$ in USA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

1 billion dollars funding in Iran is more likely equivalent to $10 billion in the US...in other words..what US produces with $ 10 billion can be done with only $1 billion in Iran provided we are talking about local production with minimal imported materials. (This 1 to 10 ratio has been working well in many instances).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashool

skyshadow said:


> Defense ministry is a big part of our defense strategy and i know that not the whole budget but 1 billion for R&D to create new cruise and ballistic missiles, SLVs , satellites , air defense systems, to work on new engines, building new tanks , Navy. thats... im speechless.


why you dont know anything speaking they build missile drone tank ... but army and irig must buy it from defense ministry they dont give that guns to them for free so dont speak without information


----------



## skyshadow

ashool said:


> why you dont know anything speaking they build missile drone tank ... but army and irig must buy it from defense ministry they dont give that guns to them for free so dont speak without information


but i do know that, that 1 billion is for R&D and its way less then our enemies budget


----------



## TruthHurtz

skyshadow said:


> but i do know that, that 1 billion is for R&D and its way less then our enemies budget



You need to take into account PPP, IRGC's own budget and ad hoc funding sources like the NDF or sanctions busting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Has anyone else heard about this ? The latest scandal involving pictures of Bill Clinton receiving a massage from an Epstein sex slave / prostitute ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295779534143475722

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

sha ah said:


> Has anyone else heard about this ? The latest scandal involving pictures of Bill Clinton receiving a massage from an Epstein sex slave / prostitute ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295779534143475722



Isaac Kappy died shortly after releasing a video exposing Hollywood pedophilia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Not to mention Netflix is officially promoting child pornography now. Specifically a show about an 11 year old Muslim girl who becomes a booty dancer. It seems like Epstein's ghost is alive and well. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296233298922889217


----------



## mangekyo

sha ah said:


> Not to mention Netflix is officially promoting child pornography now. Specifically a show about an 11 year old Muslim girl who becomes a booty dancer. It seems like Epstein's ghost is alive and well.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296233298922889217


wtf


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranians at work:*






*.
.
Iran's southern neighbours also at work!..




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sha ah

Has anyone else heard about the two US drones that crashed into each other in Syria ? There are some people suggesting that Iran hacked the drones and caused them to collide. Realistically it's extremely unlikely for two drones from the same country to crash into each other randomly. I mean seriously what are the odds ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295832634594131978

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So it's official. Trump's foolhardy attempt to "snapback" UN sanctions against Iran is doomed to failure. Many expected the Europeans to abstain from voting, leaving Russia and China to veto any US attempt. However even the EU (Germany, France, UK) are rejecting Trump's attempt outright.

https://www.rt.com/news/498592-us-iran-sanctions-un-europe/

*Germany, France & UK REJECT US push to reinstate UN sanctions on Iran *

The US exited the Iran nuclear deal and therefore has no right to demand a ‘snapback’ of UN sanctions on Tehran, the foreign ministers of three European powers involved in the JCPOA said in response to Washington’s latest push.
_“France, Germany and the United Kingdom, the so-called E3, note that the United States has not been a member of the JCPOA since their withdrawal from the agreement on May 8, 2018,” _their respective foreign ministers Jean-Yves Le Drian,Heiko Maas and Dominic Raab said in a statement on Thursday.

Therefore, the E3_ “cannot support”_ the US demand for UN sanctions against Iran to be reimposed, as it is _“inconsistent”_ with their current efforts to implement the deal, the trio added.

JCPOA stands for the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action, the name given to the 2015 nuclear agreement negotiated by the Obama administration, endorsed by all five permanent members of the UN Security Council and Germany.

Citing UNSC Resolution 2231, which codified the deal, US envoy to the UN Kelly Craft officially requested the _“snapback”_ of sanctions on Thursday, accusing Iran of _“significant non-compliance”_ with the deal. However, China has previously pointed out that the US is not eligible to make that request, having exited the treaty unilaterally. The E3 statement indicates the Europeans share Beijing’s stance on the issue.

The E3 statement came during the press conference US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo was giving at the UN, declaring confidently that the rules of the Security Council are_ “straightforward”_ and will lead to the sanctions being restored.

****************************************************************

In other news, Coronavirus death counts are finally down in Iran. Infection rates are still up, but death counts are on a downwards trend. This is most likely due to the recent distribution of Iranian made medicines like Remdesivir which are helping victims survive.

Iran is number 11 on the global list of total Covid-19 case counts.

following image from https://www.statista.com/statistics/1043366/novel-coronavirus-2019ncov-cases-worldwide-by-country/






following images from https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/























Following image from https://www.bonbast.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Anything new today....?


----------



## skyshadow

Shams313 said:


> Anything new today....?


if there is then it should be now


----------



## skyshadow

*Israel said this a air defense missile 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Good source for updated map on Yemen and Libya, better than liveuamap which is biased and delayed:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1k_5mC2oHM9Lj4I5irFA0pkXbqKQ&ll=29.795196916870932,14.234565629323981&z=6


Yemenis had significant advancements in the last week. Liveuamap is lost to follow it.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NADIM.NAZI




----------



## GWXP

Shams313 said:


> Anything new today....?


Seems like there will be no more unveilings....

Probably more unveilings will be on September 22---Sacred Defence Week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Nothing for today, i was expecting nuclear propulsion conceptual show case...


----------



## Mithridates

i once said with small turbo-shaft/fan engines we can build a man portable air force. this brits did an slightly different thing, they made a man portable transporting platform. using it you can heliborne yourself to another place lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

aryobarzan said:


> *Iranians at work:*
> 
> View attachment 662399
> 
> *.
> .
> Iran's southern neighbours also at work!..
> 
> View attachment 662400
> *


I think the Saudis actually had a turbofan with the Brazillians called TKF-500.


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

*Mandatory Viewing: Desert Storm - The Air War, Day 1 - Time-Lapse (Global Air Dominance)*





Mandatory Viewing: Desert Storm - The Air War, Day 1 - Time-Lapse (Global Air Dominance)


17th January 1991 - Operation Desert Storm begins. The largest military alliance in 50 years moves to liberate Kuwait, beginning with a massive "Shock and Awe" air assault on Iraq on Day 1. 2775 sorties are conducted against strategic Iraqi targets in the first 24 hours of the Air War. That’s...



defence.pk


----------



## Mithridates

looool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## triangle

With the uptick in articles about a possible Syria-Israël peace deal back in 2010-11, I have this feeling that we will soon be surprised by a Syrian-Israëli rapprochement brokered by the Emirates/Saudi's and the US.

Peace with Israël, a big chuck of the Golan back and sanctions relief for kicking out Hezbollah and Iran out of Syria and stopping any weapons shipment to Hezbollah is on the table I think.

Be prepared to be shocked.


----------



## Dariush the Great

triangle said:


> With the uptick in articles about a possible Syria-Israël peace deal back in 2010-11, I have this feeling that we will soon be surprised by a Syrian-Israëli rapprochement brokered by the Emirates/Saudi's and the US.
> 
> Peace with Israël, a big chuck of the Golan back and sanctions relief for kicking out Hezbollah and Iran out of Syria and stopping any weapons shipment to Hezbollah is on the table I think.
> 
> Be prepared to be shocked.


Nope... Syria won't be allowed by Iran.


----------



## triangle

Dariush the Great said:


> Nope... Syria won't be allowed by Iran.



Iran is isolated in Syria. It only has militias in the form of Lebanese, Afghans and Pakistani's who will be target practice against a US-Israëli air campaign with the support of the Syrian government. Even the Russians wouldn't bat an eye.

Assad is more pragmatic than one might think. He will throw his own brother who has deep ties to Iran under the bus if he has to.


----------



## Dariush the Great

triangle said:


> Iran is isolated in Syria. It only has militias in the form of Lebanese, Afghans and Pakistani's who will be target practice against a US-Israëli air campaign with the support of the Syrian government. Even the Russians wouldn't bat an eye.
> 
> Assad is more pragmatic than one might think. He will throw his own brother who has deep ties to Iran under the bus if he has to.


Your comments reflect US, Israeli propaganda articles that has been floating around for the past few months. Assad is heavily influenced by Iran.

Your dream won't happen. IRGC commanders in Damascus will never allow it. Even if there is an attempt Assad will simply be killed or thrown away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## triangle

Dariush the Great said:


> Your comments reflect US, Israeli propaganda articles that has been floating around for the past few months. Assad is heavily influenced by Iran.
> 
> Your dream won't happen. IRGC commanders in Damascus will never allow it. Even if there is an attempt Assad will simply be killed or thrown away.



It's not propaganda if it's a reality. Assad doesn't like Iranian influence that much. The Russians don't like the Iranian influence that much. And the US-Israel sure don't like Iranian influence anywhere in the world. Assad would rather like to have the Russians and western influence in Syria. Also he was on the brink of signing peace with Israel just before the conflict broke out. And seeing how Israel is constantly destroying and undermining the Syrian state because of Iranian and Hezbollah's presence, he might have to cut a deal with Israel.

Assad doesn't have any options left but to mend ties with US and Israel. The sanctions are crippling, Israel destroys whatever the Syrians try to build up in military terms. Recently the Israeli's took out a Syrian early-warning network which was in the process of being built.

Iran cannot afford to lose Assad. Losing Assad means losing everything Iran has invested in Syria over the last 9 years.

Iranian forces are in the north and the east. The handful of IRGC generals and their guards won't be of any trouble. They might try and hit Assad through other means, but Iran has no way of stopping such a Syria-Israel deal. And good luck trying to get to Assad who's been hiding for 9 years.

The US and Israel would be happy to engage any Iranian proxy in Syria that try to put up a resistance against such a deal.

Btw, Iranian officials have always claimed that they are there by invitation of the Syrian government. And that they will leave by order of the Syrian government. We will see if they leave by order of the Syrian government.


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran eyes purchasing Russian-made military equipment: Deputy*











Iran eyes purchasing Russian-made military equipment: Deputy


TEHRAN, Aug. 26 (MNA) – Deputy Prime Minister of Russian Federation for Arms Affairs said that Islamic Republic of Iran is interested in purchasing Russian-made military equipment.




en.mehrnews.com


----------



## Dariush the Great

triangle said:


> It's not propaganda if it's a reality. Assad doesn't like Iranian influence that much. The Russians don't like the Iranian influence that much. And the US-Israel sure don't like Iranian influence anywhere in the world. Assad would rather like to have the Russians and western influence in Syria. Also he was on the brink of signing peace with Israel just before the conflict broke out. And seeing how Israel is constantly destroying and undermining the Syrian state because of Iranian and Hezbollah's presence, he might have to cut a deal with Israel.
> 
> Assad doesn't have any options left but to mend ties with US and Israel. The sanctions are crippling, Israel destroys whatever the Syrians try to build up in military terms. Recently the Israeli's took out a Syrian early-warning network which was in the process of being built.
> 
> Iran cannot afford to lose Assad. Losing Assad means losing everything Iran has invested in Syria over the last 9 years.
> 
> Iranian forces are in the north and the east. The handful of IRGC generals and their guards won't be of any trouble. They might try and hit Assad through other means, but Iran has no way of stopping such a Syria-Israel deal. And good luck trying to get to Assad who's been hiding for 9 years.
> 
> The US and Israel would be happy to engage any Iranian proxy in Syria that try to put up a resistance against such a deal.
> 
> Btw, Iranian officials have always claimed that they are there by invitation of the Syrian government. And that they will leave by order of the Syrian government. We will see if they leave by order of the Syrian government.


Wow thats alot of Pro Israeli propaganda garbage ! nothing more, nothing less. Anyone thinking that Iran-controlled Assad is going to strike a deal with Israel needs to check his head immediately!

I will save this post of yours and remind you back in a year or two how funny you were.. but at the end of the day, it is just your opinion no matter how funny it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

triangle said:


> It's not propaganda if it's a reality. Assad doesn't like Iranian influence that much. The Russians don't like the Iranian influence that much. And the US-Israel sure don't like Iranian influence anywhere in the world. Assad would rather like to have the Russians and western influence in Syria. Also he was on the brink of signing peace with Israel just before the conflict broke out. And seeing how Israel is constantly destroying and undermining the Syrian state because of Iranian and Hezbollah's presence, he might have to cut a deal with Israel.
> 
> Assad doesn't have any options left but to mend ties with US and Israel. The sanctions are crippling, Israel destroys whatever the Syrians try to build up in military terms. Recently the Israeli's took out a Syrian early-warning network which was in the process of being built.
> 
> Iran cannot afford to lose Assad. Losing Assad means losing everything Iran has invested in Syria over the last 9 years.
> 
> Iranian forces are in the north and the east. The handful of IRGC generals and their guards won't be of any trouble. They might try and hit Assad through other means, but Iran has no way of stopping such a Syria-Israel deal. And good luck trying to get to Assad who's been hiding for 9 years.
> 
> The US and Israel would be happy to engage any Iranian proxy in Syria that try to put up a resistance against such a deal.
> 
> Btw, Iranian officials have always claimed that they are there by invitation of the Syrian government. And that they will leave by order of the Syrian government. We will see if they leave by order of the Syrian government.


You should remember that Assad regime consists of Alawites.....

Sunni Arabs and Turks will never treat Alawites as equals and will *always* conspire to topple minority Alawite regime by energizing majority Sunnis like how they tried in this Civil War.

*Alawites can never trust Sunnis and can only survive by relying on Shia Iran*

Also, unlike Russia that provides only air power, Iran provides military and financial support to Assad regime---so Assad is much more dependent on Iran than on Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

GWXP said:


> You should remember that Assad regime consists of Alawites.....
> 
> Sunni Arabs and Turks will never treat Alawites as equals and will *always* conspire to topple minority Alawite regime by energizing majority Sunnis like how they tried in this Civil War.
> 
> *Alawites can never trust Sunnis and can only survive by relying on Shia Iran*
> 
> Also, unlike Russia that provides only air power, Iran provides military and financial support to Assad regime---so Assad is much more dependent on Iran than on Russia


Is it really necessary to state the obvious ?


----------



## Shawnee

triangle said:


> Iran is isolated in Syria. It only has militias in the form of Lebanese, Afghans and Pakistani's who will be target practice against a US-Israëli air campaign with the support of the Syrian government. Even the Russians wouldn't bat an eye.
> 
> Assad is more pragmatic than one might think. He will throw his own brother who has deep ties to Iran under the bus if he has to.



I don’t think you know the dynamics in Syria. Assad will not trust Israel either.

One county has by far the uppermost hand in Syria. Depending on how you interpret the news you may feel like that country gets beaten up.

Let’s set a date for your surprise. Is December 20 ok?
....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

triangle said:


> It's not propaganda if it's a reality. Assad doesn't like Iranian influence that much. The Russians don't like the Iranian influence that much. And the US-Israel sure don't like Iranian influence anywhere in the world. Assad would rather like to have the Russians and western influence in Syria. Also he was on the brink of signing peace with Israel just before the conflict broke out. And seeing how Israel is constantly destroying and undermining the Syrian state because of Iranian and Hezbollah's presence, he might have to cut a deal with Israel.
> 
> Assad doesn't have any options left but to mend ties with US and Israel. The sanctions are crippling, Israel destroys whatever the Syrians try to build up in military terms. Recently the Israeli's took out a Syrian early-warning network which was in the process of being built.
> 
> Iran cannot afford to lose Assad. Losing Assad means losing everything Iran has invested in Syria over the last 9 years.
> 
> Iranian forces are in the north and the east. The handful of IRGC generals and their guards won't be of any trouble. They might try and hit Assad through other means, but Iran has no way of stopping such a Syria-Israel deal. And good luck trying to get to Assad who's been hiding for 9 years.
> 
> The US and Israel would be happy to engage any Iranian proxy in Syria that try to put up a resistance against such a deal.
> 
> Btw, Iranian officials have always claimed that they are there by invitation of the Syrian government. And that they will leave by order of the Syrian government. We will see if they leave by order of the Syrian government.


If you think politics in the Middle East is that easy and based on such superficial calculations, you have no idea about the region at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Hummmm!...do I see some hands behind the scene of this US ship fire!!!..it was not accidental...now I guess we have to wait for motives...

*Sailor investigated for possibly starting fire on Navy ship USS Bonhomme Richard*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

skyshadow said:


> View attachment 664511
> 
> 
> View attachment 664512
> 
> 
> View attachment 664513
> 
> 
> View attachment 664514


what is this bro??


----------



## skyshadow

Mithridates said:


> what is this bro??


Natanz centrifuge assembly halls that went underground much bigger the one that got destroyed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

GWXP said:


> You should remember that Assad regime consists of Alawites.....
> 
> Sunni Arabs and Turks will never treat Alawites as equals and will *always* conspire to topple minority Alawite regime by energizing majority Sunnis like how they tried in this Civil War.
> 
> *Alawites can never trust Sunnis and can only survive by relying on Shia Iran*
> 
> Also, unlike Russia that provides only air power, Iran provides military and financial support to Assad regime---so Assad is much more dependent on Iran than on Russia


i agree with you...this triangle guy is ignoring ALOt of history between Iran, Hezbollah and Syra. He is confusing Assad's secular look with his ideological/national policies...Assad TRUSTS Iran regardless of their issues and conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shehr Abbasi

Xoşamded bradaran. 

Ainda sal şayed, man be şehr-i-esfahan safar xo-ahm karde. Xanvade man ahl esfahan hostned. InşAllah visa man barai asan ast. Man ek saval daram: aye ghaza dar Iran zabiha halal ast ya ne

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

باز برگه دیگری از موفقیت همسایه ها در نفوذ سینمایی

کشور همسایمون داره مرتب با سریال هاش نفوذ نرم پیدا میکنه. کارگردان های ما سی ساله مشغول داستان های تخمی عاشقانه و بازی با خط قرمزهان. طلبکار هم هستند. چه گهی خوردین که طلبکارین.

روحانیتمون هم که هالو و سرشون یا تو حجره دو متریشون یا تو فساد

#رسانه نقطه زن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shehr Abbasi said:


> Xoşamded bradaran.
> 
> Ainda sal şayed, man be şehr-i-esfahan safar xo-ahm karde. Xanvade man ahl esfahan hostned. InşAllah visa man barai asan ast. Man ek saval daram: aye ghaza dar Iran zabiha halal ast ya ne


I can't understand half of what you are asking, but as for your last question: yes, all foods in Iran are hilal.



Shawnee said:


> باز برگه دیگری از موفقیت همسایه ها در نفوذ سینمایی
> 
> کشور همسایمون داره مرتب با سریال هاش نفوذ نرم پیدا میکنه. کارگردان های ما سی ساله مشغول داستان های تخمی عاشقانه و بازی با خط قرمزهان. طلبکار هم هستند. چه گهی خوردین که طلبکارین.
> 
> روحانیتمون هم که هالو و سرشون یا تو حجره دو متریشون یا تو فساد
> 
> #رسانه نقطه زن​


از جمهوری اسلامی چیزی به نام هنر در نمیاد. از بیخ و بن با هنر مشکل دارن
تمامی فیلم سازهای خوب همین سینما امروزی ما هم از نسل زمان شاه هستند. یه نگاه به توئیتر بنداز می بینی دانشکده هنر دانشگاه تهران چه خبر هست. همون یه کیس کیوان امامی برای دیدن اینکه اونجا چه خبر هست کافیه​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

PeeD said:


> Ok lets help the Italian military intelligence guy on his database



Haha, you tell them, baraadar.

Maybe Italian military intelligence, or maybe even French (or Canadian or Belgian or Swiss) military intelligence. Have a look at how the user spelled the name "Israel":

View attachment 665417


To my knowledge, in no other language than the French does the letter e in "Israel" take on a diaeresis. However if they are well trained, military intelligence members would possibly drop "false hints" to mislead their readers about who their employers are. So this is all just speculation on my part.

What contributes to my questioning, is the fact that in the user's follow-on reply, the specific part of your comment where you jokingly evoked an "Italian military intelligence guy" was simply ignored, with the user directly skipping to the technical content.

Not to mention the potentially - though not necessarily - masonic symbolism in the user's handle and graphic avatar. Freemasons would find that pyramid appealing I guess, just as they'd appeciate the user's comments about the probability of President Assad soon striking a deal with Tel Aviv and moving to expulse "weak" Iranian contingents from Syrian territory.

Then again, all of this of course does not constitute any sort of proof. But it raises questions for sure. Any Iranian user should at the very least be alerted by such things. Yet, judging from the number of times the user was "thanked", it does not seem to be the case. So kudos to you for that remark.

I never understood this apparent naivety (for lack of a better term) among our Iranian baraadars when it comes to their welcoming approach towards potentially ill-intentioned foreigners (especially when these happen to be westerners). I also observe certain weaknesses in the average Iranian's ability to discern friend from foe, which makes them susceptible to fall for enemy psy-ops / (false flag) propaganda and as a cosequence, to unkowingly serve the agenda of Iran's existential foes.

But maybe I am just expecting too much from the ordinary citizen, regardless of their nationality (not that I am myself extraordinary in any way, perhaps just a little more vigilant than the average citizen, in addition to having spent more time researching these topics). Nonetheless, I can't help it but wish that some day, most of our Iranian and Pakistani baraadars achieve satisfactory levels of alertness. Imagine how much our common enemies would have it harder in pursuance of their destructive agendas.

When it comes to the western public, this hope may be utterly vain in an era of upcoming A.I. / chip implants / direct physical mind control.


----------



## triangle

There is a very thin line between paranoia and being alert. If you are that worried about the practical consequences for Iran of an anonymous poster on a forum merely expressing his opinions using open sources, then you need to chill down a bit. 

We have enough circle-jerking on this forum and too little technical and strategic analysis and discussions.


----------



## PeeD

@SalarHaqq 

Well baradar even if mili intel guys had such small budgets, to have one person for Irans military capabilities and he would need to come here to gather information: The service we are able to give him is just a good overview. Only Yavar and Soheil claim to have access to inside information, we others in the best case just have enough time and motivation to gather everything published and put it into context.

Any mili intel guy in an agency able to put him on Irans military issues full day + provide unlimited access to sat imagery, with an engineering degree, will soon know more than me and all others here about the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shehr Abbasi said:


> Xoşamded bradaran.
> 
> Ainda sal şayed, man be şehr-i-esfahan safar xo-ahm karde. Xanvade man ahl esfahan hostned. InşAllah visa man barai asan ast. Man ek saval daram: aye ghaza dar Iran zabiha halal ast ya ne



Salaam brother. With my knowledge of Farsi, I actually understood your entire post. If I may suggest a reformulation:

"Sāl-e āyande shāyad be shahre Esfahān safar konam. Khānevādeye man ahle Esfahān hastand. Enshā-Allāh daryāfte vizā barāye man āsān khāhad bud. Man yek soāl dāram: āyā gushte zabihe dar Irān halāl ast yā kheir?"

As others have said already, all meat in Iran is halal (except maybe meat privately prepared by religious minorities for themselves only).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

triangle said:


> There is a very thin line between paranoia and being alert. If you are that worried about the practical consequences for Iran of an anonymous poster on a forum merely expressing his opinions using open sources, then you need to chill down a bit.
> 
> We have enough circle-jerking on this forum and too little technical and strategic analysis and discussions


A foreigner showing systematic and keen interest in every minute detail of Iran's missile programs, while having their entire posting activity focused on that single subject, and while speculating about numbers in Iran's BM arsenals, will inevitably raise some level of suspicion with patriotic Iranians and supporters of Iran. That's an a priori handicap said foreigners will have to live with.

Given how it's highly probable that hostile intelligence agencies, as well as researchers with contacts to such agencies (like Uzi Rubin, who once copied a graphic illustration made by user Soheil in one of his conferences, as visible in the corresponding YouTube video), glean the entire internet including places such as this for any and all information concerning Iran's military programs.

It's a good thing for Iranians to keep this in mind, even before repeating publicly available yet not so well-known information. That said, I myself underscored how you might as well not be an "agent" at all.

Yet in your case this peculiar posting habit has recently been augmented by the expression of geopolitical opinions which reflect the zio-American public propaganda narrative and grossly underestimate the Iranian standing in Syria. More recently, making fun of Iranian users for their scepticism regarding Turkey's progress in the realm of missile technology, was added to the mix.

Considering this, it is safe to suspect you are no friend of Iran and do not wish her well. That's all I want Iranian readers to know prior to making you benefit from legendary Iranian hospitality and (sometimes naive) kindness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

PeeD said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> Well baradar even if mili intel guys had such small budgets, to have one person for Irans military capabilities and he would need to come here to gather information: The service we are able to give him is just a good overview. Only Yavar and Soheil claim to have access to inside information, we others in the best case just have enough time and motivation to gather everything published and put it into context.
> 
> Any mili intel guy in an agency able to put him on Irans military issues full day + provide unlimited access to sat imagery, with an engineering degree, will soon know more than me and all others here about the topic


Yes, you are right brother. For every NATO regime, there is surely far more than just one military intelligence person tasked with gathering information on Iran. And classified information is hardly ever revealed on a forum, blog or social medium anyway, that much is for sure as well. 

Now I guess they would still include forums such as this one among their list of sites to monitor, if only to review yavar's and Soheil's posts. And as you once counselled Iranian users in general and AmirPatriot in particular, even publicly available information (especially if less well known) is best not always repeated anywhere. 

In addition to which I believe you once highlighted the risk posed by users such as "500", describing a potential tactic which might consist in making Iranians reveal little known public information or even classified information (if they have access to such) by provoking them through intentional under-estimation of the capabilities of Iranian weapons systems.

But I agree there is no reason to worry excessively in this particular regard. I just wanted to express my deep appreciation at your joking remark (since it translates a healthy state of mind all too rarely witnessed among our baradars) and also to invite Iranians to exercice greater distance towards people who are not on their side (whether said people are actual agents or just ordinary citizens).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## triangle

SalarHaqq said:


> A foreigner showing systematic and keen interest in every minute detail of Iran's missile programs, while having their entire posting activity focused on that single subject, and while speculating about numbers in Iran's BM arsenals, will inevitably raise some level of suspicion with patriotic Iranians and supporters of Iran. That's an a priori handicap said foreigners will have to live with.



Do you know there are people out there that have specific interests and hobbies? Do you know you are on a predominantly military forum? Guess what my interest is. And I only use open source information as I don't have acces to any secretive information. 



SalarHaqq said:


> Given how it's highly probable that hostile intelligence agencies, as well as researchers with contacts to such agencies (like Uzi Rubin, who once copied a graphic illustration made by user Soheil in one of his conferences, as visible in the corresponding YouTube video), glean the entire internet including places such as this for any and all information concerning Iran's military programs.



Mate, If you allude to that cruise missile comparison chart used by Rubin, comparing the Kh-55 to Iranian cuirse missiles, then it is because Rubin has most probably more detailed infographs which he can't use in a public speech. Soheil should be proud of that his amateur work is being used by a professional.



SalarHaqq said:


> It's a good thing for Iranians to keep this in mind, even before repeating publicly available yet not so well-known information.



The IRGC top brass don't hold the same view. They made Sayyari sit down and express his loyalty to unity between the IRGC and Artesh after he publicly critisized the IRGC's tendency to publicize military achievements. Who are you compared to Sayyari? 








Unity between Army, IRGC foil enemies' conspiracies


TEHRAN, Aug. 03 (MNA) – Deputy Coordinator of the Islamic Republic of Iran’s Army Rear Admiral Habibollah Sayyari said that there is a unity and amicable tie between Iran’s Army and Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps in thwarting enemies' plots.




en.mehrnews.com








SalarHaqq said:


> In your case this peculiar posting habit has recently been augmented by the expression of geopolitical opinions which reflect the zio-American public propaganda narrative and grossly underestimate the Iranian standing in Syria. More recently, making fun of Iranian users for their scepticism regarding Turkey's progress in the realm of missile technology, was added to the mix.



I don't do dialectics. I can criticize both sides of the geopolitical fault line whenever I want, however I want.



SalarHaqq said:


> Considering this, it is safe to suspect you are no friend of Iran and do not wish her well. That's all I want Iranian readers to know.



I'm interested in military technology, and when I see a country that is very eager to share it's military-technological achievements, then by all means go ahead. This does not mean I am politically aligned with said country.


----------



## PeeD

@SalarHaqq 

Maybe triangle is a Italian who has become aware of the genetic links between Iranians and Italians and is happy that his ancestral homeland is so successful on missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

*******************************************************

*Iran’s Daily Coronavirus Cases Drop to Three-Month Low*

By Golnar Motevalli

August 30, 2020, 3:54 AM PDT

Iran reported 1,754 new coronavirus cases in the past 24 hours, the lowest number of daily infections in more than three months.

Daily deaths also dropped for the seventh day to 103, Ministry of Health spokeswoman Sima Sadat Lari told Iranian state TV. So far 21,462 people have died from the coronavirus in Iran since the government started reporting cases in February. A total of 373,570 people have been infected, according to official figures.

Above article link: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ily-coronavirus-cases-drop-to-three-month-low


----------



## SalarHaqq

triangle said:


> Do you know there are people out there that have specific interests and hobbies? Do you know you are on a predominantly military forum? Guess what my interest is. And I only use open source information as I don't have acces to any secretive information.



Sure do, and had you read my post more carefully, you'd have realized. But logic also tells me there must be shills out there behaving in a comparable fashion. From where I stand, users like you could be either or. I will never know which of the two hypotheses is correct. Thence, I believe that for me as a person sympathetic to Iran, a certain measure of vigilance should be in order.



> Mate, If you allude to that cruise missile comparison chart used by Rubin, comparing the Kh-55 to Iranian cuirse missiles, then it is because Rubin has most probably more detailed infographs which he can't use in a public speech.



This is mere speculation on your part. He may or may not have more detailed charts, who knows.

Also, I fail to see how it invalidates my point: whether or not Rubin is in possession of classified infographs, the fact that he reproduced a chart by Soheil proves that he or people working for him (or people working for agencies he collaborates with), are gleaning these forums for information about Iranian defence projects.



> The IRGC top brass don't hold the same view. They made Sayyari sit down and express his loyalty to unity between the IRGC and Artesh after he publicly critisized the IRGC's tendency to publicize military achievements. Who are you compared to Sayyari?



Not a functional parallel you're drawing here. The IRGC, by definition, know what can and should be publicized where and to what extent. They're the ultimate decision makers in that regard. Whereas ordinary forum users can't assess these things properly, therefore to them it should be preferable to operate with relative restraint.

There's furthermore a world of difference between the IRGC publishing selected information through Iranian media on the one hand, and ordinary Iranians _uncritically _welcoming and assisting anonymous forum users from NATO countries with an interest in Iranian ballistic missiles, who moreover thank them by poking fun at them and who tend to subscribe to geopolitical analyses characteristic of the psy-ops discourse of Iran's enemies.

I didn't even suggest they should avoid it altogether, all I invited them to do is to remain vigilant and keep open the possibility in the back of their mind that they in fact might or might not be dealing with enemy agents.

And by the way I never criticized the IRGC to begin with, so this reasoning of yours is not applicable to my person.



> I don't do dialectics. I can criticize both sides of the geopolitical fault line whenever I want, however I want.



And I, in turn, am entitled to highlight patterns of hostility towards Iranian users, coupled with rehashing of classical anti-Iranian talking points as I see fit.



> I'm interested in military technology, and when I see a country that is very eager to share it's military-technological achievements, then by all means go ahead. This does not mean I am politically aligned with said country.



Fantastic, and that's all I'm saying Iranians should be aware of. No more, no less. Many of our Iranian baradars seem to believe any foreigner showing keen interest in their country's miliary achievements (or other topics related to Iran), is a "friend" to their nation and wishes them well by default, which is why they may offer said individuals unwarranted hospitality, enthusiastic welcome and exaggerated eagerness to help.

No patriotic Italian (or French) person I ever came to know, would behave in such a manner. I am just trying to encourage Iranians to shed some questionable optimism towards foreigners who may not exactly be friends to their nation.


----------



## Shams313

Some Iranian soldiers died in Syria?? today??


----------



## sha ah

Israel launched some missiles again. Supposedly some missiles were intercepted and some hit their targets killing 2 Syrian soldiers. 

In the big picture, I believe that Israeli's really don't have that many leads as to the locations of vital, strategic Iranian sites in Syria. Especially lately they seem to be simply hitting any random military target just as a propaganda boost. 

In any case this is never going to end unless the resistance axis acts as one and responds reciprocally. If Israel launches 4 missiles, Syria or Hezbollah should launch 4 cruise missiles. I'm guessing that the damage is so minimal though that the Syrian's would rather not escalate. 

**********************************************************

The Israeli Air Force targets Qarafa battalion, the Namer Al-Tal battalion, and the agricultural airport in the Daraa Governorate 

Syrian air defenses confront the targets south of Damascus and drop some missiles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300533682084687873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300520750378635264










Shams313 said:


> Some Iranian soldiers died in Syria?? today??


----------



## triangle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300695522097983488


----------



## sha ah

So far we have not seen any evidence of serious losses. Israeli's love to show off evidence of their achievements and they religiously deny any casualties and losses. There is even a law in Israel which prevents journalists from publishing information regarding damage/casualties to military assets or personnel. 

I'm hearing mixed information. Syrian sources say 2 dead, Chinese say 5 dead (CGTN), Israeli say 11 or 6 dead depending on the source (Jerusalem Post / Times of Israel).

Syria is saying 2 while "activists" are saying 11. However in many cases these activists are hardcore jihadists or anti Assadists and there is rarely any evidence to corroborate their claims.

Like I said in the big picture this changes nothing. However until the resistance front begins to work in unison, these attacks will not stop. For example, Israel launches 4 missiles, if Hezbollah were to reciprocate and launch 4 missiles, it would deter Israeli's. On the other hand it might escalate the situation. Most likely because these strikes have such little impact the Syrian government simply decides that the best course of action is not to escalate.



triangle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300695522097983488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## triangle

sha ah said:


> If Iranians didn't yell "death to America" there still would have been sanctions from the US because of Israel, however other nations would have been less likely to cooperate with those sanctions since the chants make Iran appear to be aggressive and belligerent. Iran hasn't attacked any nation in 300 years but image / present impressions are everything.


Like I said, it's not the anti-western chants per se, it's the whole resistance ideology against western society and ideologies that Iran has adopted, or at least part of Iran, that makes western nations not eager to deal with Iran.



sha ah said:


> At the same time because Iran is no longer able to sell as much oil as it would like, it has forced Iran's economy to wean off of oil dependence and focus more on internal development and industry. Meanwhile many gulf Arab states are completely dependent on oil sales and they're pumping out as much as humanly possible.


I argue that Iran is still wholly dependent on fossil fuels to prop up its economy, not by exporting the fossil fuels, but by internal consumption of fossil fuels to produce and transport goods cheaply, with relatively high quality and thus competitively compared to other non-fossil fuel fortunate nations.



sha ah said:


> The price of oil has fallen recently and the world is slowly shifting towards newer, cleaner forms of renewable energy. At the same time the oil isn't going to last forever and the way things are going, when the gulf Arabs finally do run out one day, Iran will still have lots of energy reserves remaining for its internal consumption and for export.


The price of oil wil eventually rise in a post-covid economic boom/recovery and will approach normalcy like in pre-covid era but not fully reaching it immediately. Renewable energy is far from being as energy dense as fossil fuels and will not be a replacement of fossil fuels anywhere in the near and mid-term future (2040). And IMO renewable energy will never be as energy dense as fossil fuels have been and thus won't generate the same economic growth as fossil fuels have. In this, fossil fuel rich countries like Iran will indeed enjoy vast fuel reserves to either export and/or continue domestic consumption and production. But this comes at a price: continued destruction of the biosphere.



sha ah said:


> Iran's economy is set to grow in 2 years regardless. The deal with China can be beneficial however only time will tell whether it will work out in Iran's favor. Right now the Iranian government are just overjoyed to have defeated US efforts at the UN to extend the UN weapons embargo.


Sure, in a potential post-covid economic boom/recovery, Iran's economy will grow especially with the export of fossil fuels to countries including China and any potential Chinese investments in Iran if Iran ratifies the 25 year agreement.



sha ah said:


> Chinese do indeed believe in human rights. However their idea of human rights is people having access to food, medicine and vital necessities in life.



That is why I put it in quotation marks.

Iran without its vast energy resources would be a slightly better Pakistan. That is true for every nation that failed to industrialize and modernize with the use of primarily coal during the 1800-1950's and that to this day has no acces to its own fossil fuel reserves or low fossil fuel import prices for relatively cheap internal production and transportation.

After all, economy is an energy system, and money merely a claim on the output:








THE CHALLENGE


HOW THE WEAKENING ENERGY EQUATION THREATENS THE ECONOMY, FINANCE AND GOVERNMENT This is where to start if you’re new to the Surplus Energy Economics site or the interpretation of the economy …




surplusenergyeconomics.wordpress.com




I can advise everyone to read Dr. Tim Morgan's excellent blog about the connection between energy and economy

Iran, like any other industrialized nation with vast fossil fuel reserves will fare economically wel, not despite of its fossil fuels, but because of it. It does come with one major drawback as I have previously argued. Destruction of the biosphere.

On a side note: If Iran didn't have a revolution and kept relative peace, then with the brilliance of the Iranian people, its vast fossil fuel wealth and acces to the world market, Iran would today economically and technologically speaking be at the very least between France and Germany. On average very close to Germany, like the Bavar-373 is close to the S-400, and at the very best surpassing Germany.


----------



## Mithridates

both lol and pashmam.


----------



## triangle

triangle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300695522097983488




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300765014656274433
Seems like Israël destroyed Syrian air defense sites, just like a couple months ago where they targeted Syrian early warning sites under construction.

Perhaps they want to make sure the sky above Syria is always clear for them to target whatever, whenever and however they want


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300765024764428288
If Assad cannot wait for another, at max 21 years, then it is easier for him to curb Iranian and by that extension Hezbollah's influence in Syria then it is to meaningfully retaliate and thus suffer a huge backlash and possible toppling, by not only Israël, but also the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iran is still dependent on fossil fuels but so is China, the USA and basically the entire developed world. Of course since Iran has the oil at it's disposal and produces a barrel of oil for something like $10, it only makes sense for Iran to continually take advantage of oil as a strategic resources. That's just a given.

Fossil fuels will still be part of the mix for a long time but within the next 20 years renewables will be a huge factor. Some nations, albeit only a few, are already banning gasoline based vehicles within the next few years. Iran is one of the leading if not the leading country in the region when it comes to investing in renewable energy.

Although Iran's biggest export is still oil, Iran is less dependent on the sale of oil than it's gulf neighbors and like I said the sanctions can be thought of as a blessing in disguise because they're forcing Iran to move away from it's dependence on oil. However it isn't just because of the sanctions. In recent years Iran's government has been striving to move away from oil dependence. 

Iran currently produces over 1 million cars a year, is self sufficient in food production and overall has massive potential. Recently Iran went through the thick of things. Most likely, from here on out, things will gradually improve. 

Saying that Iran would be a slightly better Pakistan without the oil is pure conjecture because if Iran didn't have oil then it would probably would have had a completely different foreign policy. 

Saying that Iran would be on par with Germany / France if not for the revolution is also conjecture. It's possible but geography has a tremendous impact on a countries economic situation. 

France, Germany are part of the European Union and right across the ocean from the USA. The more economically integrated a region is, the more prosperous the nations of that region will be. Iran's neighbors and it's geographic position arguably limits it's capabilities since many of Iran's neighbors are underdeveloped for various reasons. Also the middle east will probably never be as integrated as the European Union because of the political climate and constant tensions, contention between nations and ethnic groups. 

Who are Iran's largest potential trading partners in the immediate vicinity ? Iraq ? Turkey ? Pakistan/India ? Saudi ? You can't compare those nations economies and relatively unstable political climates to France, Germany, UK, Spain, Norway, Swiss. 

Then look at Japan. They have Korea, China, Thailand, Phillipines, and not too far from Australia and USA is across the ocean. You can't compare a setup like that to being surrounded by Iran's neighbors. Of course if Iran has a liberal democratic government and had a non interventionist, diplomatic, peaceful foreign policy, then it's economy would probably potentially be much more prosperous but again every country in the world is limited by it's geographic disposition.




triangle said:


> Like I said, it's not the anti-western chants per se, it's the whole resistance ideology against western society and ideologies that Iran has adopted, or at least part of Iran, that makes western nations not eager to deal with Iran.
> 
> 
> I argue that Iran is still wholly dependent on fossil fuels to prop up its economy, not by exporting the fossil fuels, but by internal consumption of fossil fuels to produce and transport goods cheaply, with relatively high quality and thus competitively compared to other non-fossil fuel fortunate nations.
> 
> 
> The price of oil wil eventually rise in a post-covid economic boom/recovery and will approach normalcy like in pre-covid era but not fully reaching it immediately. Renewable energy is far from being as energy dense as fossil fuels and will not be a replacement of fossil fuels anywhere in the near and mid-term future (2040). And IMO renewable energy will never be as energy dense as fossil fuels have been and thus won't generate the same economic growth as fossil fuels have. In this, fossil fuel rich countries like Iran will indeed enjoy vast fuel reserves to either export and/or continue domestic consumption and production. But this comes at a price: continued destruction of the biosphere.
> 
> 
> Sure, in a potential post-covid economic boom/recovery, Iran's economy will grow especially with the export of fossil fuels to countries including China and any potential Chinese investments in Iran if Iran ratifies the 25 year agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I put it in quotation marks.
> 
> Iran without its vast energy resources would be a slightly better Pakistan. That is true for every nation that failed to industrialize and modernize with the use of primarily coal during the 1800-1950's and that to this day has no acces to its own fossil fuel reserves or low fossil fuel import prices for relatively cheap internal production and transportation.
> 
> After all, economy is an energy system, and money merely a claim on the output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CHALLENGE
> 
> 
> HOW THE WEAKENING ENERGY EQUATION THREATENS THE ECONOMY, FINANCE AND GOVERNMENT This is where to start if you’re new to the Surplus Energy Economics site or the interpretation of the economy …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surplusenergyeconomics.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can advise everyone to read Dr. Tim Morgan's excellent blog about the connection between energy and economy
> 
> Iran, like any other industrialized nation with vast fossil fuel reserves will fare economically wel, not despite of its fossil fuels, but because of it. It does come with one major drawback as I have previously argued. Destruction of the biosphere.
> 
> On a side note: If Iran didn't have a revolution and kept relative peace, then with the brilliance of the Iranian people, its vast fossil fuel wealth and acces to the world market, Iran would today economically and technologically speaking be at the very least between France and Germany. On average very close to Germany, like the Bavar-373 is close to the S-400, and at the very best surpassing Germany.


----------



## sha ah

**************************************************









Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info





Iran Coronavirus numbers have fallen significantly since 1 month ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> **************************************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,507,374 Cases and 2,861,601 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Coronavirus numbers have fallen significantly since 1 month ago
> 
> View attachment 666267
> View attachment 666268
> View attachment 666269
> View attachment 666270
> View attachment 666271
> View attachment 666272
> View attachment 666273
> View attachment 666274
> View attachment 666275


since 3-4 day ago we saw an increase in death toll


----------



## mangekyo

Anyone know why they are executing Navid? What did he do?


----------



## Mithridates

mangekyo said:


> Anyone know why they are executing Navid? What did he do?


according to judiciary he killed one of basij members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mangekyo

Mithridates said:


> according to judiciary he killed one of basij members.


Weird. Why would he do that? Makes no sense.


----------



## QWECXZ

mangekyo said:


> Weird. Why would he do that? Makes no sense.


Seriously? I'm sure you already know the answer to your question: some people hate Basij.


----------



## sha ah

Result of recent Israeli strikes on Syrian targets


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301552356828557313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301552362885124096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301552358736965633
******************************************


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301853437718659075


----------



## mangekyo

QWECXZ said:


> Seriously? I'm sure you already know the answer to your question: some people hate Basij.


But he is a wrestling champion and made good money. I dont see any motives for killing Basij.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

mangekyo said:


> But he is a wrestling champion and made good money. I dont see any motives for killing Basij.



Lets say that he made good money and was rich.... so rich people dont have any motives to murder??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

بابا وقتتونو صرف این یوزر نکنید

قبیله مراد به حوثی ها پیوسته. خیلی مهمه این قبیله در ادلب و جوف‌
مهم بودن این قبیله در تشیع و هانی بن عروه واویس قرن از اونهاس. ابن ملجم مرادی هم همچنین​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

یادتون هست خطر برنامه هسته ای عربستان رو می گفتم؟ برنامه هسته ای عربستان روز به روز داره پیشرفته تر می شه تا جایی که صدای اسرائیل رو هم درآورده و اونهام احساس خطر کردن. چینی ها کمک بسیاری دارن به برنامه هسته ای و موشکی عربستان می کنند و تکنولوژی رو به اونها انتقال می دن. در کنارش اوکراین هم هست. دقیقاً همون کاری که ما به کمک چینی ها، روس ها و اوکراینی ها 10 تا 30 سال پیش کردیم، منتهی بدون اینکه زیر تحریم باشیم رو عربستان داره بدون دردسر و حتی با پشتیبانی آمریکا انجام می ده. گویا همین عربستان زپرتی الان 3 تا پایگاه موشکی زیرزمینی به لطف چینی ها داره

امارات هم به کمک کره جنوبی و چین و روسیه داره برنامه هسته ای اش رو گسترش می ده. با اسرائیل هم که روابطش رو عادی کرده

اگر نتونیم به زودی به موتور توربوفن سنگین دست پیدا کنیم یا یک خرید خیلی خوب از روسیه بکنیم (که شانس اش واقعاً کم هست)، بازدارندگی خودمون در برابر ترکیه و عربستان رو به خاطر نداشتن نیروی هوایی کارآمد از دست می دیم و عملاً به حاشیه رونده می شیم و باید فقط نظاره گر رویدادهای آینده منطقه باشیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Undercover ISIS Cell Apprehended By Syrian, Iranian Forces In Deir Ezzor


On September 5, Syrian and Iranian forces apprehended and undercovered ISIS cell in Deir Ezzor’s southern countryside, according to the...




southfront.org





*On September 5, Syrian and Iranian forces apprehended and undercovered ISIS cell in Deir Ezzor’s southern countryside, according to the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights (SOHR).*

The cell’s members were wearing Iranian military uniforms and driving a vehicle with pro-Iranian slogans in the city of al-Mayadin when they were arrested by a joint force of the Syrian Military Intelligence Directorate, the National Defense Forces and the Iranian Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC).

The joint force arrested five members of the cell after stymieing them in al-Mayadin’s market. The terrorists didn’t show any resistance.

According to the SOHR, the same terrorists entered al-Mayadin before to buy supplies for their comrades in the Homs desert.

The Homs desert, which lays between Deir Ezzor and Homs, became a stronghold for ISIS cells in central Syria in the last few years. Hundreds of terrorists are reportedly taking shelter there.

Over the last few months, ISIS terrorists launched dozens of attacks on government forces in Homs, Deir Ezzor, Hama and Raqqa from their hideouts in the Homs desert. The Syrian Arab Army and the Russian Aerospace Forces are now taking measures to contain the group’s threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Raghfarm007 said:


> Lets say that he made good money and was rich.... so rich people dont have any motives to murder??


Just murdering someone, and joining a riot, murdering a Basij (politically motivated murder) is not the same thing yeah?


----------



## SalarHaqq

At the Beyn-ul Harameyn of Karbala, people of Iraq alongside PMU armed forces renew their allegiance to the cause of martyrs Hajj Qasem Soleimani and Abu Mahdi Muhandis. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302628963248943106

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

If we were to believe propaganda spread by the exiled Iranian opposition and their western-/zionist-/Saudi-controlled media, as well as by "human rights groups", every person sentenced for whatever crime in Iran is potentially innocent.

We shall leave aside the fact that coming from monarchists in particular, outcry about an Iranian wrestler being sentenced to death for murder has a sad irony to it, given how they are quick to forget the case of jahān pahlevān Takhti, one of the most famous javānmard champions in modern Iranian wrestling history, whom the shah's own sister Ashraf Pahlavi is said to have had killed for lowly reasons.

Let's also leave aside arguments about the person's possible motives in relation to his wealth, since:

- Professional wrestlers don't really earn that much to begin with. They're usually in the middle income layers of society. It's not as if they were premier league football stars with indecent salaries.

- A person can have literally dozens if not hundreds of possible motivations for killing another person. I don't understand how people can question this without even bothering to at least have a look at official Iranian press releases first.

- Being relatively wealthy (and a sportsman too) does not necessarily preclude a person from committing murder. The story of American former football professional Orenthal Simpson provides an illustration.

In the fantasmagoric and hollywoodesque universe of oppositionists, "evil evil mullahs" and "villain Basijis" roaming the streets of Iranian cities, towns and villages every so often proceed to randomly pick out some ordinary citizen, grab them by the collar, invent accusations out of the blue and for no reason against them and finally have them imprisoned or executed.

Of course nobody within the brainwashed audience of anti-IR media, ever asks themselves how a state acting as irrationally and outlandishly as this can possibly survive more than 40 years amidst the most hostile environment.

Hardly anyone among the opposition asks themselves what sense it would make for the IR to deliberately punish random people completely disconnected from what they are accused of, whilst in place of perfect innocents, it could as well sanction a wide range of identified opponents albeit under exaggerated accusations - in this way, it would at least get rid of some opponents rather than alienating more people.

And so it is that anti-IR oppositionists might end up defending bona fide criminals, or even ISIS terrorists.

Here's an example from a few years ago, when human rights and foreign-based opposition media set out to campaigning in favor of a Kurdish Iranian citizen of Sunni obedience, who according to them had been imprisoned "solely" for "peaceful religious activities"... Also were they claiming that the prisoner was awaiting execution after being handed an "unjust" death sentence by the Iranian judicary.

The shameless collection of utter lies, incidentally designed to feed the hollow takfiri narrative according to which the Islamic Republic is supposedly hostile to Sunni Muslims due to "sectarianist" prejudice and therefore "persecutes" or "wages war" on the latter, instantly crumbled when it appeared that the person in question was not only freed from prison, but also that he turned out to have then joined ISIS in Iraq, where he enthusiastically participated in public beheadings of Iraqi Muslims in the (Sunni-majority) city of Mosul, using a knife, with ISIS publicizing the event in videos published online.

It also turned out that the so-called "harmless religious activist jailed by the Islamic Republic" which opposition groups pressured to have released - in fact a dangerous ISIS-sympathizer who after his release from prison ended up joining the terrorist grouplet and committing war crimes, was eliminated by the forces of the Resistance during their battles in Iraq, as confirmed by ISIS-supporting "social media" accounts themselves.






Moral of the story: never trust the anti-IR media hype, since said sources are known for producing disinformation, bogus claims and fabricated stories on a massive scale. Always conduct independent research first, prior to suspecting foul play or jumping to baseless conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Some additional details to take into account concerning the Navid Afkari affair:

* I'm not sure where the information that the murder victim was a Basij member stems from, but according to Iranian media reports, he was an employee of the Shiraz water company.

Pictures of the mid-aged man can be seen in the reports below: he does not look like a member of Basij security forces (he can be seen clean shaven and wearing a suit much like an average office employee).

* This affair seems unrelated to recent politically / economically driven riots.

Not only did the murder occur at night, outside of any demonstration or public gathering, the accused also claimed in his confession that he was motivated by a personal dispute with the victim.

The Iranian media reports below don't expound on the specifics of the dispute. I believe they should, as this would contribute to neutralizing any baseless accusation from Iran's enemies.

* Even if the victim was a security guard as foreign media claim he was (his physical profile does not seem to have corresponded to such a job), he was still employed by an urban management company, not tasked with confronting protesters or rioters.

* Hundreds were temporarily arrested during the 2018 riots in which Afkari is said to have participated. According to what criteria would the Islamic Republic pick him over others for punisment? Foreign and opposition media provide no explanation.

If the Islamic Republic sentenced an innocent man as foreign media suggest, with the express purpose of deterring the population from protesting or rioting, why would he then be accused of a crime completely unrelated to the riots?

Why would authorities not rather choose someone who effectively resorted to violence against security forces, of which there were quite a few, and for which there exists film material that authorities could use to bring their point accross?

* This is while a token number of individuals were actually sentenced to capital punishment for crimes committed during the 2018 riots.

And Iranian law enforcement and judiciary back then had no problem declaring them guilty of just that - why would they, in Navid Afkari's case, prefer to invent an accusation unrelated to the events? Here again, foreign and opposition media provide no explanation and don't even evoke questions like these.

* Foreign and opposition media once again are staying silent on the fact that the execution of any death sentence against the accused hinges upon the decision of the victim's close relatives, whom by Iranian law are granted the power to pardon, since this is a case of ghesās.

It is therefore puzzling why anti-IR media are concentrating criticism on the Islamic Republic, when in fact the murder victim's family plays an equal role in any decision to carry out or not capital punishment.





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com









__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

SalarHaqq said:


> Some additional details to take into account concerning the Navid Afkari affair:
> 
> * I'm not sure where the information that the murder victim was a Basij member stems from, but according to Iranian media reports, he was an employee of the Shiraz water company.
> 
> Pictures of the mid-aged man can be seen in the reports below: he does not look like a member of Basij security forces (he can be seen clean shaven and wearing a suit much like an average office employee).
> 
> * This affair seems unrelated to recent politically / economically driven riots.
> 
> Not only did the murder occur at night, outside of any demonstration or public gathering, the accused also claimed in his confession that he was motivated by a personal dispute with the victim.
> 
> The Iranian media reports below don't expound on the specifics of the dispute. I believe they should, as this would contribute to neutralizing any baseless accusation from Iran's enemies.
> 
> * Even if the victim was a security guard as foreign media claim he was (his physical profile does not seem to have corresponded to such a job), he was still employed by an urban management company, not tasked with confronting protesters or rioters.
> 
> * Hundreds were temporarily arrested during the 2018 riots in which Afkari is said to have participated. According to what criteria would the Islamic Republic pick him over others for punisment? Foreign and opposition media provide no explanation.
> 
> If the Islamic Republic sentenced an innocent man as foreign media suggest, with the express purpose of deterring the population from protesting or rioting, why would he then be accused of a crime completely unrelated to the riots?
> 
> Why would authorities not rather choose someone who effectively resorted to violence against security forces, of which there were quite a few, and for which there exists film material that authorities could use to bring their point accross?
> 
> * This is while a token number of individuals were actually sentenced to capital punishment for crimes committed during the 2018 riots.
> 
> And Iranian law enforcement and judiciary back then had no problem declaring them guilty of just that - why would they, in Navid Afkari's case, prefer to invent an accusation unrelated to the events? Here again, foreign and opposition media provide no explanation and don't even evoke questions like these.
> 
> * Foreign and opposition media once again are staying silent on the fact that the execution of any death sentence against the accused hinges upon the decision of the victim's close relatives, whom by Iranian law are granted the power to pardon, since this is a case of ghesās.
> 
> It is therefore puzzling why anti-IR media are concentrating criticism on the Islamic Republic, when in fact the murder victim's family plays an equal role in any decision to carry out or not capital punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com



So now you see why I did not buy the story that a wrestling champion with a good job just randomly joined a riot and murdered a Basij?


----------



## Raghfarm007

What wrestling championship did he win and what was his good job?
You do know that even world champion wrestlers dont make amazing mony, right?


----------



## mangekyo

I dont watch wrestling so I dont know anything about that. I know he was working as an instructor and taekwondo instructors make good money for Iranian standards (my brother is a taekwondo instructor), so it is fair to assume that a wrestling champion who works as an instructor makes at least as much. 

People who hate the government and Basij are usually the poor and those who suffer right? It just didn't make sense to me that a wrestling champion with a decent job should risk everything he has, by joining a riot and murdering a Basij to gain nothing and lose everything. If it was a poor unemployed random man, then I wouldn't even think twice about it. 

I dont get why asking questions is met with so much toxicity in this section of PDF.

Anyways, turns out he didn't actually kill a Basij, so my instinct was right.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Not gonna waste more time replying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangekyo

Raghfarm007 said:


> Not gonna waste more time replying


Not that you had anything to contribute with anyway


----------



## SalarHaqq

mangekyo said:


> I know he was working as an instructor and taekwondo instructors make good money for Iranian standards (my brother is a taekwondo instructor), so it is fair to assume that a wrestling champion who works as an instructor makes at least as much.



A wrestler or wrestling instructor's income level is usually in the mid-/lower mid-range.



> People who hate the government and Basij are usually the poor and those who suffer right?



No. Among the people who hate the Basij and the Islamic Republic in general, most hail from the wealthy and upper middle classes, not from the poor at all. In fact the IR's support base is mostly popular (i. e. less materially fortunate), consisting of the mostazafin, who always formed the backbone of the Islamic Revolution.

Just recently, the reformists who represent the political faction most distant and critical towards Basij and IRGC, were setting up working groups to determine how to increase the number of their low income voters in working class neighborhoods of Tehran.

This should actally be no secret to any Iran observer.

The exact same is the case in Venezuela, where the divide between supporters and enemies of the Bolivarian Revolution and government runs exactly along the economic wealth line, with the minority rich being loyal almost exclusively to the US-backed opposition (currently led by Guaido) and popular classes overwhelmingly to president Maduro.

A similar picture could already be witnessed earlier in places like Cuba (where the divide between working class and peasants vs exiled Miami bourgeoisie exemplified by the Baccardi owners, overlaps with the pro-castrist / anti-castrist divide).



> It just didn't make sense to me that a wrestling champion with a decent job should risk everything he has, by joining a riot and murdering a Basij to gain nothing and lose everything.



By this logic, a person with a "decent job" would never commit a crime (unless that person is not only wealthy but enjoying exceptionally powerful connections too, allowing him to be above the law). However, this isn't systematically true. 

While most people who directly engage in stark acts of political violence do not enjoy a very elevated social-economic standing indeed, there are exceptions to the rule (like doctors reportedly involved in bombing attempts in the UK, for instance : http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/03/world/europe/03iht-britain.5.6476485.html 

So one cannot draw definitive conclusions based on such a consideration. This, and the fact that wrestlers are not really high income citizens to start with.



> Anyways, turns out he didn't actually kill a Basij



Your assumption was correct, not the reasoning leading up to that assumption. It's not that being a wrestler makes it impossible for someone to kill a Basij member (and such a hypothetical act itself may have different reasons, not all of which must necessarily be political); it's just that anti-IR media probably added this wrong detail into their usual stream of misinformation in accordance with their own, foreign-backed agenda. No more and no less.


----------



## skyshadow

so it wasn't an airstrike yet you want to build second one in "the heart of the mountains" for production,  our officials are dum or they think we are.

and why do you say thing like that so that every kid with satellite imagery can see it and go look for it ??? 

can mountains protect us from sabotage ??? dum dum dum 


*Iran says it has started to build a hall for production of advanced centrifuges in "the heart of the mountains" around Natanz










Iran Building New Production Hall for Centrifuges in Mountains Near Natanz


Iran has begun to build a hall in "the heart of the mountains" near its Natanz nuclear site for making advanced centrifuges, Iran's nuclear chief said on Tuesday, aiming to replace a production hall at the facility hit by fire in July.




www.nytimes.com




*


----------



## PeeD

skyshadow said:


> so it wasn't an airstrike yet you want to build second one in "the heart of the mountains" for production,  our officials are dum or they think we are.
> 
> and why do you say thing like that so that every kid with satellite imagery can see it and go look for it ???
> 
> can mountains protect us from sabotage ??? dum dum dum
> 
> 
> *Iran says it has started to build a hall for production of advanced centrifuges in "the heart of the mountains" around Natanz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Building New Production Hall for Centrifuges in Mountains Near Natanz
> 
> 
> Iran has begun to build a hall in "the heart of the mountains" near its Natanz nuclear site for making advanced centrifuges, Iran's nuclear chief said on Tuesday, aiming to replace a production hall at the facility hit by fire in July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The issue is to give the Europeans a valid reason why this is done.

This is a escalation step by Iran, no one wants Iran to have a non-destructible centrifuge assembly hall.

Hence Iran says "hey we are attacked and need to do that", who wants to deny it that?

Thats a win in a loss for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

I wouldnt be surprised if there are already production/assembly halls deep inside mountains/underground...
so no surprise there, its just now official....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Draco.IMF said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if there are already production/assembly halls deep inside mountains/underground...
> so no surprise there, its just now official....


Actually i would be surprised if there is no such thing in Iran. Something tells me IR is having a laugh at Israel and the US letting them chase a mockup program. Despite all its incompetence and shortcomings IR is not that stupid NOT to have a parallel nuclear/military program hidden somewhere in Iran. But ofcourse such a thing can only be revealed if Iran itself is attacked.. as we in Persian say ''baraye rooze mabada''.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mangekyo

SalarHaqq said:


> A wrestler or wrestling instructor's income level is usually in the mid-/lower mid-range.


An instructor gets paid a decent enough salary for Iranian standards, I assume a former champion would make a little more.



SalarHaqq said:


> No. Among the people who hate the Basij and the Islamic Republic in general, most hail from the wealthy and upper middle classes, not from the poor at all. In fact the IR's support base is mostly popular (i. e. less materially fortunate), consisting of the mostazafin, who always formed the backbone of the Islamic Revolution.



But this happened in the recent protests over economics that later turned into riots fueled by western agents. Why would the wealthy and the upper class join economic protests? I would not think twice if it was a foreign agent imposter, pretending to be a peaceful protester, or even a poor protester who in the heat of the moment murdered a Basij.

Western media has a poor track record of writing nonsense propaganda about Iran, naturally I dont trust them and as soon as I heard the news that A wrestler is getting executed for murdering a security guard, I knew something was off.


----------



## skyshadow

*well i'm glad to announce the building process of the assembly halls deep inside mountains is done *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## sha ah

IN THE NEWS

International Corona Virus numbers are surging globally

Wild fires in the western United States are raging, killing dozens, destroying thousands of homes

Israel going back under nation wide lockdowns to combat the spread of Corona Virus 

Iran active Covid-19 cases are at 32,000+, total Covid-19 deaths at 23,000+

Iran daily Covid-19 deaths are down from 2 months ago 

Iran's Rial currency hits an all time low against international currencies

The Tehran Stock Exchange is on a downwards trend after an astronomical 4 month surge


----------



## sha ah

Latest concise global Corona Virus / Covid-19 numbers


----------



## Sina-1

HAHAHAHAHA 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305239263018188800

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Turkish occupied areas in Syria are a buzz with activity. 

Turkish base targeted by a group going by the name "Afrin Liberation Forces" 
7 Soldiers died, 10 wounded according to the group

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305413193863434240
Turkish Red Crescent van attacked in Syria

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305426036683878401
A US drone targeted a Santa Fe car and killed 2 militants in the middle of Idlib

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305492940698062850
A big explosion in the city center of Afrin. There are casualties. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305527861705682945
A surveillance video shows the moment a car bomb explodes in Afrin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305536595458756608
Radical militants target Turkish personnel in the countryside of Aleppo 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305540206913818626
A Turkish man was killed, another wounded in a car in northern Syria
https://twitter.com/AlainBRK/status/1305432216210681857

A few days ago a high ranking Turkish general, last name Erdogan, recently died of a "heart attack" under mysterious circumstances
https://twitter.com/IdlibEn/status/1303617742008979458

Also 

A few days ago several Turkish soldiers were badly wounded in northern Iraq after an attack on a Turkish base. I will post the video for this when I have time and manage to find it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

2 days ago in northern Iraq. Turkish soldiers badly wounded. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304803357303996416
2 days ago explosions rock Turkish occupied northern Syria, Ras Al Ayn, right on the Turkish/Syrian border. There are casualties

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304703664490246146

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Trump changes story, says he wanted to assassinate Syria's Assad


Trump's comments are similar to a report in journalist Bob Woodward's 2018 book "Fear."




www.politico.com






Defense 
*Trump changes story, says he wanted to assassinate Syria's Assad*
Trump's comments are similar to a report in journalist Bob Woodward's 2018 book "Fear."

By LARA SELIGMAN
09/15/2020 10:16 AM EDT

President Donald Trump revealed Tuesday that he wanted to assassinate Syrian President Bashar Assad earlier in his presidency, reversing his previous denial that the issue ever came up.
“I would have rather taken him out. I had him all set. Mattis didn't want to do it," Trump said in an interview with Fox & Friends, referring to then-Defense Secretary Jim Mattis. "Mattis was against most of that stuff."
Trump's comments are similar to a report in journalist Bob Woodward's 2018 book "Fear," which said Trump ordered the Pentagon to assassinate the Syrian president after a chemical attack on civilians in April 2017.

"Let's [expletive] kill him! Let's go in. Let's kill the [expletive] lot of them," Trump is said to have told Mattis.
According to the book, Mattis acknowledged Trump's request but later turned to an aide and said he would not do "any of that."
Following the book's publication, Trump denied the account, dismissing the book as "fiction" and telling journalists that assassinating Assad "was never contemplated, nor would it be contemplated."
In the Tuesday interview, Trump personally attacked Mattis as "highly overrated" and "a bad leader," saying "he was terrible to me, he was a terrible general."
Trump also accused the retired Marine general of failing to defeat the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria. Iraq declared the ISIS caliphate defeated in 2017; the Pentagon said Kurdish troops supported by U.S. forces had routed the militant group in Syria in March 2019, several months after Mattis resigned.
"I got rid of ISIS after he was gone. I did a great job on ISIS, 100 percent of the caliphate, got rid of them," Trump said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305854880070893569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305922683201359873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305721572913803266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305628643285057536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305855290441707520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305969974264107009

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305901140073046021

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305876600446242816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305779352341303296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305795323823091713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305938489020612608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305921232076853253

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow




----------



## Mithridates

LOL comments off...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## skyshadow

The weird world of fascism in 1950s Iran. This story's got Hitler lookalikes, CIA money, black-shirted goons and a bizarre underworld of Persian businessmen looking to revive the Third Reich. Buckle up! A thread 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307035921246752774

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

skyshadow said:


> The weird world of fascism in 1950s Iran. This story's got Hitler lookalikes, CIA money, black-shirted goons and a bizarre underworld of Persian businessmen looking to revive the Third Reich. Buckle up! A thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 671298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307035921246752774


Very Interesting.....Hitler considered Iran as an ARYAN nation and as such the Iranian ambassador in Berlin was granted special privileges. German's in Iran were also considered in high regards .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*How come a Christmas Wish from Khomeini ends up in an Israeli embassy? 















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Venezuela arrests US spy near oil refinery, presumably the one Iran is helping to repair.

After the regime in Washington enacted sanctions on Venezuelan refineries thus cutting them off from required spare parts, Iran generously stepped in and is now assisting Venezuela in bringing these refineries online again.

The arrest of the US spy raises suspicions that the US regime is seeking to conduct covert sabotage operations against the installations.

This is all done to increase the pressure on ordinary Venezuelan citizens and to punish them for not having elected zio-American puppet Guaido into office. Once again the true nature of the criminal US regime is being exposed in broad daylight.


http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...venezuelan-oil-refining-complex-claims-maduro

*US 'spy' captured near Venezuelan oil refining complex, claims Maduro*

*US marine who had served in Iraq was caught with specialised weapons and a large amount of cash, says president*




President Nicolás Maduro announced the capture of a ‘US spy’ and new measures to tackle fuel shortages. Photograph: Federico Parra/AFP/Getty Images

Reuters
Sat 12 Sep 2020 02.38 BST

Venezuela’s president, Nicolás Maduro, has claimed that a “US spy” was captured while spying on the largest refining complex in the country, which is going through a severe fuel shortage crisis.
In a live broadcast on state television on Friday, Maduro said the man was arrested on Thursday in the north-west state of Falcon where he was spying on the Amuay and Cardon oil refineries.
They captured “a marine, who was serving as a marine on CIA bases in Iraq”, Maduro said. “He was captured with specialized weapons, he was captured with large amounts of cash, large amounts of dollars and other items.”
Maduro did not give further details, but said the detainee was giving a statement in custody.
Neither the US state department nor the White House immediately responded to requests for comment.
Amuay and Cardon make up the Paraguana refining centre, which has a nominal processing capacity of 971,000 barrels per day. Both have experienced multiple outages in recent years that the opposition blames on mismanagement and lack of maintenance.
Word of the alleged US spy came after a Venezuelan court last month sentenced two former US Green Berets to 20 years in prison for their role in a failed incursion in May.
Separately during Friday’s broadcast, Maduro said that in recent days security forces had also foiled a plot to cause an explosion at another oil refinery, El Palito in Carabobo state. He did not elaborate.
Hit by American sanctions that have exacerbated acute fuel shortages, the government on Friday announced a new fuel distribution initiative and said it was planning new refining projects, without providing further details.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

*Daaaaaaaaaamn  *


----------



## skyshadow

*i do not know what u call them but we call them terrorists*

علیه اعضای مجاهدین خلق و «*تشکیلات مقاومت ملی آذربایجان*»


----------



## Mithridates

skyshadow said:


> *i do not know what u call them but we call them terrorists*
> 
> علیه اعضای مجاهدین خلق و «*تشکیلات مقاومت ملی آذربایجان*»


جریان مقاومت ملی آذربایجان چیه؟؟


----------



## Iskander



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Corona Virus cases surging all over the world. Iran is now in the third wave.


----------



## sha ah

Results of human trials of Iran COVID-19 vaccine clear by November


Tehran (IP) - The results of the human trials phase of the Iranian COVID-19 vaccine will be clear in November, according to an Iranian health official.




iranpress.com





*Results of human trials of Iran COVID-19 vaccine clear by November*

Tuesday, 18 August 2020 13:36 [ Last Update: Tuesday, 18 August 2020 16:18 ]

* Tehran (IP) - The results of the human trials phase of the Iranian COVID-19 vaccine will be clear in November, according to an Iranian health official.*

Iran Press/Iran News: Answering the question of Iran Press on the details of the Iranian COVID-19 vaccine, Alireza Zali, the head of the National Headquarters for Managing and Fighting the coronavirus in Tehran said: "Three centers in Iran are working on vaccines. Animal trials of the Iranian vaccine have been carried out successfully, and we will probably see the results of the human testing phase in November."

However, due to the re-infection of some people, he said there are doubts regarding the effectiveness of vaccines produced in the world.

"Meanwhile, one of the top European companies in the field of vaccine production recently said that the coronavirus vaccine can provide safety for only 73 days," said Zali at a meeting in Tehran on Tuesday.

The Iranian official went on to say that 354 patients in Tehran became definitively re-infected after recovering from COVID-19 and the antibody levels of their blood being increased, and this may call into question the effectiveness of the coronavirus vaccine.

Regarding the restrictions on coronavirus in the Iranian capital, Zali said that many restrictions will stay in place until autumn, adding: "We are trying to prevent an increase in the spread of the disease by holding schools and universities electronically in the autumn."

Pointing to the favorable situation of COVID-19 management in Tehran, he said: "At the beginning of the outbreak of the disease, the rate of the observance of health protocols in the capital was 65%, but unfortunately with the end of the first wave of the disease, this number declined to 9%. But currently, the rate of observance of protocols in Tehran is 73%."

Regarding the buying of the Russian vaccine, Zali said that after the approval of international organizations such as the World Health Organization, Iran will take action to buy this vaccine.

Iran, self-sufficient in producing COVID-19 drugs, masks.

"We have no problem in producing drugs and we produce two drugs, Favipiravir and Remdesivir, and next week the mass production of these two drugs will begin and we are self-sufficient in producing masks," the head of the National Headquarters for Managing and Fighting the Coronavirus in Tehran concluded.
207/216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__





Roundup: Iran, Russia to jointly produce COVID-19 vaccine; Iraqi official warns of ignoring coronavirus as daily infections reach 4,644 - Xinhua | English.news.cn






www.xinhuanet.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

UAE gets American drones as China ramps up sales


In only a few years, China has been able to research, produce and refine its armed unmanned aerial vehicles.




www.aljazeera.com





*UAE gets American drones as China ramps up sales*

In only a few years, China has been able to research, produce and refine its armed unmanned aerial vehicles.

by Alex Gatopoulos

The White House's recent decision to allow the sale of advanced weapons systems to the United Arab Emirates highlights the deliberate shift in US policy towards the UAE after it signed "normalisation" accords with Israel.

Why would the UAE want American drones as it already has dozens of Chinese armed unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) in its inventory? And why has the United States now agreed to these sales, overcoming its traditional reticence to sell sophisticated weapons to other countries?

Chinese armed drones have made a significant effect on the battlefields across the Middle East and North Africa. They have been used to assassinate Houthi rebel leaders in Yemen, kill ISIL-affiliated fighters in the Sinai, and for a time help Khalifa Haftar dominate the battlespace in Libya. While the US has traditionally refused to sell its latest advanced weapons systems, China is not bound by such constraints and has had no problem exporting its drones right across the Middle East and Africa.

Factories under licence to build Chinese armed drones have been set up in Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, and Myanmar. Exports of Chinese drones are so extensive the sales have made China the second-largest arms exporter in the world.

Why are Chinese drones so popular and why has the US held back till now from selling its own combat UAVs?

*China steps up*

In only a few years, China has been able to research, produce and refine its armed drones, complicated pieces of military hardware, enough to help tip the balance of military power in a conflict.

Two main types of combat drone have been put up for export, both having achieved significant operational success. The first is the Cai Hong "Rainbow" series, made by the Chinese Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), the most popular version being the CH-4 which has been sold to Egypt, Iraq and Jordan. Earlier versions have seen action in Nigeria as the government battles Boko Haram in the north of the country.

The other main contender is the Wing Loong series of combat drones. Made by the Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group (CAIG), they for a time dominated the battlefields of Libya as they have successfully operated out of airbases in the east of the country, giving Haftar's self-styled Libyan National Army (LNA) a significant advantage over the embattled Government of National Accord (GNA).

Both types of drones have several desirable features in common. They have significant range, far greater than other combat drones such as Turkey's Bayraktar TB2, giving them an enhanced strike capability. They can operate from high up making them more survivable than their competitors and they can carry more bombs and missiles meaning they can pack a heavy punch should they need to. Last but not least they are significantly cheaper. A CH-4 Chinese combat drone at $4m is a quarter of the price of a US-made Reaper MQ-9, which goes for $16m.

So why do countries still seek American weapons systems and why is the US reversing its traditional stance of not selling advanced weapons systems to anyone other than close allies?

*US reticence*

While Chinese drones have been successful, they have a far from the perfect operational record. There have been significant issues with their satellite command and control. While they fly fairly high, it is still not high enough that they are invulnerable from ground fire, resulting in several combat drones being shot down. Despite being relatively cheap, they still cost several million dollars and procurement of replacements takes time. This can result in reverses on the battlefield for the forces they are backing.

The MQ-9 Reaper is combat-proven with an excellent operational record, albeit over non-contested skies. The drones can literally be flown from halfway round the world and the Reaper is the world's first dedicated Hunter-killer drone, able to carry larger, heavier precision-guided bombs as well as missiles.

The US has been reticent to sell these premier combat drone systems fearing they will either be misused or the technology would fall into the hands of its rivals, such as China, which has been accused of industrial espionage in helping it advance its high-tech military programmes.

To the US's regional allies, this hesitance to share weapons and technology has seemed hypocritical as it was the US that conducted an extensive assassination programme over Pakistan, with few ethical qualms hindering the campaign.

China has no such problems in selling its technology and has seen its influence grow across the Middle East as a result. Chinese armed drones need Chinese advisers to train foreign personnel and orders for Chinese bombs and missiles are needed as they get used in conflicts and need replacing. It is far easier for new Chinese systems to be integrated into armed forces that already use them. It is this kind of influence that has the US worried.

China has been astute in tying exports of military technology to countries that are an integral part of its Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), the sprawling network of ports, highways and rail lines that serve as arteries for the vast amount of vital resources China needs to maintain and guarantee its industrial output in the near future.
Under President Xi Jinping, China has been more than willing to nurture long-term defence cooperation with its partners along the BRI. A recent report (PDF) published by the London School of Economics foreign policy think-tank directly links sales of Chinese armed drones to countries who are part of the initiative such as the UAE.

The US did allow the export version of its Predator UAV, which is unarmed, to be exported to the UAE. This did not satisfy Abu Dhabi which long wanted the Reaper as part of its arsenal. The UAE felt they have been fighting the enemies of the US and should therefore have access to those advanced systems. It turned instead to China, which was more than happy to help.

The recent American turnaround, facilitated by the signing of the "normalisation accords" with Israel earlier this month, has seen significant arms deals being pushed through Congress to the UAE. Sales of F-35 stealth fighters and of the much sought-after Reapers have been allowed to go through, despite initial Israeli protests that they would lose their qualitative military edge in the region.

While the F-35 sales would give the UAE a significant boost to its capabilities, the Reaper less so. The US is already looking for a replacement for the system that has been operational since 2007. Useful for counterinsurgent warfare in uncontested skies, the US is moving away from the counterinsurgency operations that largely defined its military posture for more than 10 years, the focus now being on industrial warfare with a near-peer rival like China.

Combat drones will now need to be more survivable, better armed, fly faster and higher, with a much more enhanced layer of autonomy. They will need to start "thinking for themselves". This is already possible in high-end reconnaissance UAVs such as Global Hawk which, once given orders, can fly its mission without human guidance, should it be needed.

Drones will also need to be cheap, networked and able to fly in swarms, overwhelming their enemies despite several being shot down. It is this kind of technology that the US and China are working on. If China develops these models, given its current way of doing business, it will not be long before they are being sold to China's emerging network of allies.

Now the UAE is being sold Reaper UAVs, it is only a matter of time before they are flying combat missions over the skies of Libya and Yemen, in the latest battle for influence between the US and China over the Middle East and Africa.

SOURCE: Al Jazeera


----------



## sha ah

The Houthi's are now targeting the south of the Saudi kingdom in an attempt to ramp up pressure against the Saudi coalition. In recent days there have been raids, missile strikes and now this. Notice how the Saudi's claim that several "civilians" were injured. The Saudi's very rarely admit to military casualties or loss of military assets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307413724450492418


----------



## skyshadow

Mithridates said:


> جریان مقاومت ملی آذربایجان چیه؟؟


جدایی آذربایجان ایران و پیوستنش به کشور اذربایجان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

> سردار سلامی: اگر یک تار مو از یک ایرانی کم شود تمام کرک و پشم شما را به باد می‌دهیم





> سردار سلامی: آقای ترامپ! انتقام ما از شهادت سردار بزرگمان قطعی، جدی و واقعی است، اما ما اهل شرف و شرافت هستیم و جوانمردانه و عادلانه انتقام می‌گیریم


یه دقیقه با خودتون بشیینید ببینید اینا تا الان چیکار کردن، امریکا اومده سردار سلیمانی رو زده اینا اومدن انتقام سخت بگیرن 40 نفر ایرانی رو تو تشییع جنازه به کشتن دادن 175 تا رو تو هواپیمای اوکراینی فرستادن سینه قبرستون معلوم شده خون از دماغ یه سرباز آمریکایی هم نیومده، به معنای واقعی کلمه ر یدن حالا این بابا تازه اومده میگه ما جوانمردانه انتقام می گیریم یک تار مو یه ایرانی کم شود کرک و پشم شما را به باد می‌دهیم مملکت افتاده دست یه مشت دلقک از این سیستم چیزی بهتر از این حاصل نمیشه.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

skyshadow said:


> جدایی آذربایجان ایران و پیوستنش به کشور اذربایجان


منظورم اینه اتفاقی جدیدی افتاده که اون ریپلای رو کردی؟؟


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> یه دقیقه با خودتون بشیینید ببینید اینا تا الان چیکار کردن، امریکا اومده سردار سلیمانی رو زده اینا



That martyred sardar was just as much a member of the IRGC as any one of those other commanders you like to deride. He originated from the same social-cultural background as they did, followed the same path as them, was cut of the exact same cloth, shared the same convictions and contributed with the same enthusiasm and loyalty to the Islamic Revolution.

Someone who genuinely cares about sardar Soleimani won't attack his comrades blanketly, unless they don't care about being coherent with themselves.




> نفر ایرانی رو تو تشییع جنازه به کشتن دادن



???

1) Every Iranian who participated in the funeral processions did so of their own volition. IRGC commanders neither invited nor forced anyone to go there.

2) Accidents can quite easily happen when hundreds of thousands or even millions of people with their emotions running high gather within a limited built-up area. Furthermore IRGC commanders aren't tasked with organizing or regulating popular gatherings, that's the responsability of civilian authorities and to an equal extent of individual participants themselves.

The mind-boggling finger-pointing in this instance is truly worthy of Manoto and Saudi International, not of a patriot with a sufficient level of intelligence.




> خون از دماغ یه سرباز آمریکایی هم نیومده



According to whom? Zionist-controlled mainstream media? Trump and his staff? They're so well known for the flawless truthfulness of their words... not.

Where's "Ayatollah" Mike? Why doesn't the US regime dare react to the daily harrassment attacks against its occupation forces and their assets in Iraq?




> به معنای واقعی کلمه ر یدن حالا این بابا تازه اومده میگه ما جوانمردانه انتقام می گیریم



Calm down, no other government in the world hit the US and zionist regimes as hard as the Islamic Republic of Iran over the past 40 years.

Not that fatality statistics are decisive in the final analysis, but even when basing oneself on the numbers, the fact remains that during the same period no single military organization anywhere in the world directly and indirectly inflicted as many casualties upon US and zionist occupation troops as the IRGC.

Thence the 800+ G.I.'s killed (and the thousands maimed) by Iranian-supported groups after the illegal US invasion of that land are a testimony to the fact that the IR is neither afraid nor incapable of striking US forces when necessary. What other state actor has gone so far in the past 40 years? Since the answer is a resounding 'none', it's better leave it to the ones who happen to know the business better than their peers, let alone than ordinary citizens debating on the internet.

When Iranian anti-IR oppositionists (who by definition are 'useful idiots' to Iran's existential enemies) manage to carry out just 0.0001% of this, they shall talk. Until then, they're enjoined to cease farting higher than their behinds.




> یک تار مو یه ایرانی کم شود کرک و پشم شما را به باد می‌دهیم



Much bigger fish tried to overthrow the IR through violence, MKO terrorists being one of them, they were all mowed down.

Slogans like these are issued a millionfold every day by the anti-IR crowd, yet it never represents anything but self-deluded drivel by people whose grip on reality leaves to be desired. These subjects will keep rehashing the same inconsequential talk day after day, year after year, decade after decade much like they've been doing for the past forty years. Until they realize they've turned old yet the Islamic Republic is still there standing strong.




> مملکت افتاده دست یه مشت دلقک از این سیستم چیزی بهتر از این حاصل نمیشه



In fact what's highly clownish is to either dishonestly pretend - or verily delude oneself into believing that a ruling system led by anyone other than the decision makers of the Islamic Republic (excluding the reformist/centrist fifth column), could have achieved remotely as much in terms of anti-imperial Resistance (no other realistically conceivable system would have had the courage to resist the zio-Americans and to assume the costs of such an endeavour to start with), protection of Iran's sovereignty and independence, self-reliance in every field, industrial, agricultural, technological, cultural, social development, as well as sheer military strength and other aspects of power.


----------



## sha ah

After the US has completely failed to re-impose the UN sanctions (including the arms embargo) on Iran, Pompeo simply pretends like the sanctions have been re-imposed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307471023856590850

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Mithridates said:


> منظورم اینه اتفاقی جدیدی افتاده که اون ریپلای رو کردی؟؟


نه فقط خندم گرفت که بهشون میگن مقاومت ملی آذربایجان البته اره چند شب پیش شعار میدادن ولی به جایی نرسید کسی هم صداشو در نیورد توی اخبار ها


----------



## Cthulhu

آدم هر چی بیشتر این سخنرانی سلامی رو می خونه مخش بیشتر سوت میکشه


> وی افزود: ما اهل شرف و جوانمردی هستیم و جوانمردانه و عادلانه انتقام می‌گیریم به همین علت هم بود که در عین الاسد سربازان شما را هدف قرار ندادیم.


اینم آب پاکی رو دست الاف هایی که منتظر تلفات عین الاسد هستن. جوانمردی دیگه چه شعار و شعریه اینا زدن تو خطش، نیروی نظامی جوانمرد!، دیگه عن قضیه در اومده. بهونه جدید آقایون هم جور شده جوانمردانه نیست سربازهای نیروی متخاصم رو بزنیم فقط جوانمردانه است ترامپ رو بزنن که اونم رئیس جمهور آمریکاست و تو دسترس نیست پس فعلا تا اطلاع ثانوی معذوریم. ولی خوب خدا رو شکر نیروی نظامی شریف جوانمرد داریم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307070558903861248


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> آدم هر چی بیشتر این سخنرانی سلامی رو می خونه مخش بیشتر سوت میکشه
> 
> اینم آب پاکی رو دست الاف هایی که منتظر تلفات عین الاسد هستن. جوانمردی دیگه چه شعار و شعریه اینا زدن تو خطش، نیروی نظامی جوانمرد!، دیگه عن قضیه در اومده. بهونه جدید آقایون هم جور شده جوانمردانه نیست سربازهای نیروی متخاصم رو بزنیم فقط جوانمردانه است ترامپ رو بزنن که اونم رئیس جمهور آمریکاست و تو دسترس نیست پس فعلا تا اطلاع ثانوی معذوریم. ولی خوب خدا رو شکر نیروی نظامی شریف جوانمرد داریم


قبول دارم یه مشت دلقک هستند. اما نوبت پاسخ دادن به گوه خوردن ترامپ هم می رسه به زودی
هر چند که بازدارندگی ایران با این کار دیگه بر نمی گرده، اما ترامپ مطمئن باش به گا می ره. چون دشمن تراشی خیلی کرده و اگر اینها بخوان به آسونی می تونند دهنش رو سرویس کنند وقتی رئیس جمهور نیست دیگه. تو این چند سال ریاست جمهوری اش به اندازه تمامی دوستانی که پیشتر ساخته بود دشمن ساخته ترامپ​


----------



## Shawnee

ماجرای سفیر امریکا در افریقای جنوبی ممکنه بهانه ای باشه برای ضربه مجدد‌
در شرایطی که پیداست این اقایون ترجیح میدن ضربه شون رو در زمان بهتری بزنن و صبر میکنن


----------



## Shawnee

علت اینکه یه پیزنی در افریقای جنوبی رو گفتن هم تحقیر کردن ه
و بگن ما برای فکر انتقام از این پیرزن هم زدیمشون


----------



## Shawnee

امریکا با یه جنگ کوچک محدود در منطقه که سریع هم تمام شه و خون هم از دماغ کسی نیاد مشکل نداره

دو تا مساله هست‌
ترامپ فک میکنه شانس بردش بالاتره و نمیخواد قضیه از دست در بره‌
نگرانی اونها ادامه جنگ و کشته شدن امریکایی هادر منطقه و حمله زمینی ایرانه به کویت و مابقی است به خاطر اینکه ایران در هوا دست پایین رو داره ولی حمله زمینی غنایم وسیعی برای سپاه داره. غنایمی که ضرر حملات هوایی رو راحت جبران می کنه و باید روی احتمالش حساب کنن و براش اماده نیستن.

ترامپ میدونه جون خودش و خانوادش در خطره. این نحوه تهدید سابقه نداشته در تاریخ معاصر و دوست داره ممانعت کنه
تیمش هم همچنین. پومپیو و هسپل و غیره

خوبی این الاسد فهمیدن این نکته بود که با چن تا موشک نمیشه کار یه پایگاه رو تمام کرد و کلی رو کشت. پارسال خیلی سخت بود این رو به بعضی بقبولونیم.​


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ماجرای سفیر امریکا در افریقای جنوبی ممکنه بهانه ای باشه برای ضربه مجدد‌
> در شرایطی که پیداست این اقایون ترجیح میدن ضربه شون رو در زمان بهتری بزنن و صبر میکنن


آقایون در اصل خایه پاسخگویی ندارن. فقط امیدوارن مثل رویدادهای جنگ عراق و ایران از یاد بره که ترامپ هم مدام نمک رو زخم می پاشه و به روشون میاره و اینها بیشتر هارت و پورت می کنند
در واقعیت داستان تا زمانی که ترامپ رئیس جمهور آمریکا هست اینها هیچ غلطی نمی تونند بکنند. مگر اینکه وقتی ترامپ رفت کاری بکنند و به اون زیان بزنند

ترامپ هم دقیقاً همین که هیچ غلطی نمی تونند بکنند رو می خواست بهشون ثابت کنه. دقیقاً یکی دو روز پیش از ترور سلیمانی، خامنه ای با خنده داشت می گفت آمریکا هیچ غلطی نمی تونه بکنه. ترامپ هم در عمل بهش نشون داد کی هیچ غلطی نمی تونه بکنه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> آقایون در اصل خایه پاسخگویی ندارن. فقط امیدوارن مثل رویدادهای جنگ عراق و ایران از یاد بره که ترامپ هم مدام نمک رو زخم می پاشه و به روشون میاره و اینها بیشتر هارت و پورت می کنند
> در واقعیت داستان تا زمانی که ترامپ رئیس جمهور آمریکا هست اینها هیچ غلطی نمی تونند بکنند. مگر اینکه وقتی ترامپ رفت کاری بکنند و به اون زیان بزنند
> 
> ترامپ هم دقیقاً همین که هیچ غلطی نمی تونند بکنند رو می خواست بهشون ثابت کنه. دقیقاً یکی دو روز پیش از ترور سلیمانی، خامنه ای با خنده داشت می گفت آمریکا هیچ غلطی نمی تونه بکنه. ترامپ هم در عمل بهش نشون داد کی هیچ غلطی نمی تونه بکنه



خیلی این قضیه های نبرد کنترل شده یک جا از دست خارج میشه و جنگ میشه حتی جنگ زمینی
حتی محافظه کارها هم وقتی دیدن پالایشگاهها زده شده میرن جلو تا با یه غنیمتی چیزی جبرانش کنن

خامنه ای خیلییی اهل محاسبه است اما خیلی ها تو سپاه اینجور نیستن و یکجا بی ترمز بودن رو . نشون میدن

قضیه چین و امریکا خیلی به نفع اقایون شد وگرنه اوضاعشون خوب نبود. پشت صحنه خیلی خبراست که اینها اینقد صبور شدن وگرنه داشتن تانکر میزدن
از تیکتاک بگیر تا کرونا و جنگ تجاری

اقا در سطح بالا خود حاج قاسم برای انتقام مغنیه و غیره فقط صبر میکرد
شما چه گله از سردار وحیدی دارین. سرداری که میگه هشتاد تا کشته شدن واقعا در حد گوسفند هم بارش نیس​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

فرمانده کل سپاه رسما رد داده


> فرمانده کل سپاه ادامه داد: به دلیل سوء تدبیر، زوال عقل سیاسی سران آمریکا و انحطاط در تدبیر که در دوران ترامپ به اوج خود رسیده، ارتش آمریکا را به یک ارتش فرسوده و خسته تبدیل کرده و این ارتش امروز ارتشی نیست که قدرت گسترش بر روی زمین را داشته باشد. سلاح هایی که دست این ارتش است هنوز متعلق به چند دهه قبل است و قدرت نوسازی خود را از دست داده است و روحیه آنها بسیار خسته است.


الان 2 روزه دارم مصاحبه های اینو می خونم وقتی فکر می کنی دیگه الان به ته چرت و پرت گویی رسیدن بیشتر از این نمی تونن شعار و شعر بگن باز یه حرف جدید میزنه میبینی نه اشتباه کرده بودی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> فرمانده کل سپاه رسما رد داده
> 
> الان 2 روزه دارم مصاحبه های اینو می خونم وقتی فکر می کنی دیگه الان به ته چرت و پرت گویی رسیدن بیشتر از این نمی تونن شعار و شعر بگن باز یه حرف جدید میزنه میبینی نه اشتباه کرده بودی


من نمی دونم اگر سلاح های آمریکا مال چند دهه پیش هستند اف-4 های ایران رو دیگه باید چی حساب کرد. عملاً تابوت متحرک هستند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> خیلی این قضیه های نبرد کنترل شده یک جا از دست خارج میشه و جنگ میشه حتی جنگ زمینی
> حتی محافظه کارها هم وقتی دیدن پالایشگاهها زده شده میرن جلو تا با یه غنیمتی چیزی جبرانش کنن
> 
> خامنه ای خیلییی اهل محاسبه است اما خیلی ها تو سپاه اینجور نیستن و یکجا بی ترمز بودن رو . نشون میدن
> 
> قضیه چین و امریکا خیلی به نفع اقایون شد وگرنه اوضاعشون خوب نبود. پشت صحنه خیلی خبراست که اینها اینقد صبور شدن وگرنه داشتن تانکر میزدن
> از تیکتاک بگیر تا کرونا و جنگ تجاری
> 
> اقا در سطح بالا خود حاج قاسم برای انتقام مغنیه و غیره فقط صبر میکرد
> شما چه گله از سردار وحیدی دارین. سرداری که میگه هشتاد تا کشته شدن واقعا در حد گوسفند هم بارش نیس​


همه این ماجراها از زمانی شروع شد که سوتی دادن و مدرک دست آژانس و سازمان ملل دادن برای فشار به ایران به دلیل برنامه هسته ای. از سال 2003 همین آش و همین کاسه بوده. بعد هم ترسویی و نداشتن دل و جرأت باعث شد همه دستاوردهایی که داشتند رو مفت مفت از دست بدن و عملاً با یک برنامه هسته ای به درد نخور که باهاش هیچ کاری نمی شه کرد باقی بمونیم که حتی دیگه توانایی امتیاز گرفتن هم باهاش نداریم به اون شکل

شتر سواری دولا دولا نمی شه. اما متاسفانه سیستم فقط به فکر نگه داشتن خودش روی کار هست، نه آینده مردم و کشور​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> همه این ماجراها از زمانی شروع شد که سوتی دادن و مدرک دست آژانس و سازمان ملل دادن برای فشار به ایران به دلیل برنامه هسته ای. از سال 2003 همین آش و همین کاسه بوده. بعد هم ترسویی و نداشتن دل و جرأت باعث شد همه دستاوردهایی که داشتند رو مفت مفت از دست بدن و عملاً با یک برنامه هسته ای به درد نخور که باهاش هیچ کاری نمی شه کرد باقی بمونیم که حتی دیگه توانایی امتیاز گرفتن هم باهاش نداریم به اون شکل
> 
> شتر سواری دولا دولا نمی شه. اما متاسفانه سیستم فقط به فکر نگه داشتن خودش روی کار هست، نه آینده مردم و کشور



یادمه دهه هفتاد توی محله ما یکی از بسیجی ها محل میگفت ما توی نطنز داریم کار هسته ای میکنیم
یعنی اینقد قضیه باز بود و اصلا راز نبود

حالا هم چه بسا داخل کوهها خبریه ولی این دفعه رازه​


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307721665112088576

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 671662


To be fair at his times Saddam made such nonsense claims that it resulted in 8 year war . it only took several hours to put him in his places.
It was qajar who gave Bahrain away
On other hand some may have some talk about Caspian sea


----------



## sha ah

*More than 25 air strikes were carried out by 7 Russian planes on the western outskirts of Idlib, and there are still several aircraft in the air.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307620742436192256
*More than 23 air strikes by Russian warplanes target the villages of Arab Saeed and Batinta, west of Idlib.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307617060533477376
*Russian Sukhoi Su-34 and Su-24 over Idlib skies today*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307613824304975872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Shirmarde Irani. Damesh Garm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shams313

wheres new missile??


----------



## sepasgozar

Shams313 said:


> wheres new missile??


It is a week of commemoration, so let us be patient

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

In this anniversary of Iran-Iraq war I am posting 4 photos that describe the sacrifices made by Young and old Iranians who took part in that conflict ..They saved Iran and God bless them...look at the photos and see their faces how happy they were to defend their land..

*Iranian militia being deployed...seeing action and being greeted by the local children after liberation*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308371886695473152

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## yavar

Explosion in Lebanon 






وقوع یک انفجار قوی در جنوب لبنان+فیلم- اخبار آسیای غربی - اخبار بین الملل تسنیم | Tasnim


منابع خبری در لبنان از وقوع یک انفجار قوی در شهرک «عین قانا» در جنوب لبنان خبر دادند.




www.tasnimnews.com


----------



## Philosopher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308433699533451265

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

I found this in other sections of PDF...It is interesting that Iran is involved in all aspects of this Belt and Road initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309467488007094273

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

دلار شد 30 هزار تومن. وقتش هست دوباره مثل برجام بیافتن به گوه خوری و برن وطن فروشی کنند از نو
یه مشت اراذل و اوباش وطن فروش مملکت رو دست گرفتند، هر روز دارن ضرر می زنند بهش. یه اپوزوسیون از اینها وطن فروش تر هم منتظر هست به قدرت برسه. خدا به داد مردم برسه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> دلار شد 30 هزار تومن. وقتش هست دوباره مثل برجام بیافتن به گوه خوری و برن وطن فروشی کنند از نو
> یه مشت اراذل و اوباش وطن فروش مملکت رو دست گرفتند، هر روز دارن ضرر می زنند بهش. یه اپوزوسیون از اینها وطن فروش تر هم منتظر هست به قدرت برسه. خدا به داد مردم برسه​


Hala az khodemoon beporsim chera shode 30 dollar. Agar bekhatere ''moghavemate'' pas koo in moghavemat 
hamash bekhor bekhor o gharardadhaye khaen emza kardane. Kojast in moghavemat pas.
Yani keshvar az 2 halat dare be fana mire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Hala az khodemoon beporsim chera shode 30 dollar. Agar bekhatere ''moghavemate'' pas koo in moghavemat
> hamash bekhor bekhor o gharardadhaye khaen emza kardane. Kojast in moghavemat pas.
> Yani keshvar az 2 halat dare be fana mire.



مقاومت کجا بود. مقاومت تنها برای مردم هست که باید چوب گوهی که به نام انقلاب کردن رو بخورن. اگر پس فردا بزرگان رژیم ببینند خودشون در خطر هستند، دوباره مانند برجام همه چیز رو امضا می کنند. الان هم صادرات نفت کاهش پیدا کرده، تمام این تولیدات و صادراتی هم که می گن داریم و ... ثابت شده که یا دروغ هست یا در حدی نیست که مشتری داشته باشه، در نتیجه افتادن به دزدی مستقیم از جیب مردم با پایین کشیدن عمدی ارزش پول ملی و پر کردن جیب خودشون

حتی یمن که محاصره اقتصادی هست اینطوری دچار افت ارزش پول نشده. حتی سوریه به این وضعیت نیافتاده.اوضاع رام الله و نوار غزه فلسطین بهتر از ما هست از نظر افت ارزش پول​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> مقاومت کجا بود. مقاومت تنها برای مردم هست که باید چوب گوهی که به نام انقلاب کردن رو بخورن. اگر پس فردا بزرگان رژیم ببینند خودشون در خطر هستند، دوباره مانند برجام همه چیز رو امضا می کنند. الان هم صادرات نفت کاهش پیدا کرده، تمام این تولیدات و صادراتی هم که می گن داریم و ... ثابت شده که یا دروغ هست یا در حدی نیست که مشتری داشته باشه، در نتیجه افتادن به دزدی مستقیم از جیب مردم با پایین کشیدن عمدی ارزش پول ملی و پر کردن جیب خودشون
> 
> حتی یمن که محاصره اقتصادی هست اینطوری دچار افت ارزش پول نشده. حتی سوریه به این وضعیت نیافتاده.اوضاع رام الله و نوار غزه فلسطین بهتر از ما هست از نظر افت ارزش پول​


Fekr konam mardom in chizha ro fahmidan. Daran mibinan che dozdi gorgi mishe dar Keshvar. Mibinan ke farzandan khode hamin bozorgan regime dar Amrika o keshvarha gharbi villa o,eghamat o az in harfa daran.
Marg bar amrika faghat baraye mardom badbakhte na baraye famile khodeshoon. Hamin nejasatha safar amrika engilis miran, kharj mikonan, hal mikonan.. bar migardan iran baz mishan ''razmande moghavemat''
Jam konid baba, jam konid ke mardom tahamol in charandiat ro dige nadaran. Hala agar moghavemate dorost hesabi ham bashe ye chizi. Na inke ba in vaziat. Oon az barnameh hasteyi.. oon az enfejara dar natanz o parchino... oon az too sari khordane hafteyi dar suriye.. oon az eghtesad... chi begam dige.
hala baazi dalghaka mian inja o 200safe cherto pert minvesan (ke aslan ham nemikhoonam) ke are negaran nabashid hamechiz OK va bayad iman dasht o esrail nabud mishe o... va va.
ina fekr mikonan mardom goosfand hastan. haloo hastan.. chizi sareshun nemishe. vali dar eshteba hastan.
Bayad javabgu soalat mardom bashand. Kasi ke dozdi karde bayad yaghasho gereft. Kasi ke haghe mardome iran ro zaye karde bayad mohakeme beshe. Kasi ke Iran ro az dasti zaeef negar dashte bayad mojazat beshe. Oon rooz ham mirese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Fekr konam mardom in chizha ro fahmidan. Daran mibinan che dozdi gorgi mishe dar Keshvar. Mibinan ke farzandan khode hamin bozorgan regime dar Amrika o keshvarha gharbi villa o,eghamat o az in harfa daran.
> Marg bar amrika faghat baraye mardom badbakhte na baraye famile khodeshoon. Hamin nejasatha safar amrika engilis miran, kharj mikonan, hal mikonan.. bar migardan iran baz mishan ''razmande moghavemat''
> Jam konid baba, jam konid ke mardom tahamol in charandiat ro dige nadaran. Hala agar moghavemate dorost hesabi ham bashe ye chizi. Na inke ba in vaziat. Oon az barnameh hasteyi.. oon az enfejara dar natanz o parchino... oon az too sari khordane hafteyi dar suriye.. oon az eghtesad... chi begam dige.
> hala baazi dalghaka mian inja o 200safe cherto pert minvesan (ke aslan ham nemikhoonam) ke are negaran nabashid hamechiz OK va bayad iman dasht o esrail nabud mishe o... va va.
> ina fekr mikonan mardom goosfand hastan. haloo hastan.. chizi sareshun nemishe. vali dar eshteba hastan.


من هم 10 سال پیش فکر می کردم با این همه آدم جوان و درس خونده، کشور کم کم به سمت پیشرفت می ره و ایران قدرتمندتر می شه و تا 20 سال آینده یکی از کشورهای قوی خواهیم شد، اما تو این هشت سال کاملاً دیدم چطوری همش سر کاری بوده
بدبختی اینجاست که حتی پیک نسل جوان کشور هم رد شده و کشور رو به پیری داره می ره. یعنی دیگه روز به روز امید به توسعه و پیشرفت کمرنگ تر می شه با این شرایط و پیش از اینکه به یک قدرت بدل بشیم از رقابت می ریم کنار​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> من هم 10 سال پیش فکر می کردم با این همه آدم جوان و درس خونده، کشور کم کم به سمت پیشرفت می ره و ایران قدرتمندتر می شه و تا 20 سال آینده یکی از کشورهای قوی خواهیم شد، اما تو این هشت سال کاملاً دیدم چطوری همش سر کاری بوده
> بدبختی اینجاست که حتی پیک نسل جوان کشور هم رد شده و کشور رو به پیری داره می ره. یعنی دیگه روز به روز امید به توسعه و پیشرفت کمرنگ تر می شه با این شرایط و پیش از اینکه به یک قدرت بدل بشیم از رقابت می ریم کنار​


baradar, kodom pishraft. Darim mohre namaz va aftabeh az chin vared mikonim. tankera melli iran ba parchame st.kitts&nevis naft invar oonvar mibaran. kargarha sherkatha mokhtalef bedune hoghogh mundan. tamame maghzha keshvar daran dar miran. be hamin vaziat edame dade beshe bedune shak yek enghelabi rokh khahad dad.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> baradar, kodom pishraft. Darim mohre namaz va aftabeh az chin vared mikonim. tankera melli iran ba parchame st.kitts&nevis naft invar oonvar mibaran. kargarha sherkatha mokhtalef bedune hoghogh mundan. tamame maghzha keshvar daran dar miran. be hamin vaziat edame dade beshe bedune shak yek enghelabi rokh khahad dad.


یک سری زمینه ها خیلی پیشرفت داشتیم نسبت به گذشته. اگر حدودی بخوام بگم، تو یک سری زمینه های علمی خیلی خوب پیشرفت کردیم و خودمون رو به خیلی از کشورهای اروپایی رسوندیم. برای نمونه تو مهندسی خیلی پیشرفت داشتیم، تو ریاضی پیشرفتمون بد نبوده. هر چند که با آمریکا و انگلیس و آلمان خیلی فاصله داریم، اما با خیلی از کشورهای اروپایی برابر و حتی بالاتر هستیم

اما مشکل اینجاست که اقتصاد دلالی و رانتی اجازه نمی ده این دانش پول ساز بشه و از اون بدتر اینکه روابط بد با دنیا اجازه نمی ده این دانش تجاری سازی بشه و ارز وارد کشور کنه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> یک سری زمینه ها خیلی پیشرفت داشتیم نسبت به گذشته. اگر حدودی بخوام بگم، تو یک سری زمینه های علمی خیلی خوب پیشرفت کردیم و خودمون رو به خیلی از کشورهای اروپایی رسوندیم. برای نمونه تو مهندسی خیلی پیشرفت داشتیم، تو ریاضی پیشرفتمون بد نبوده. هر چند که با آمریکا و انگلیس و آلمان خیلی فاصله داریم، اما با خیلی از کشورهای اروپایی برابر و حتی بالاتر هستیم
> 
> اما مشکل اینجاست که اقتصاد دلالی و رانتی اجازه نمی ده این دانش پول ساز بشه و از اون بدتر اینکه روابط بد با دنیا اجازه نمی ده این دانش تجاری سازی بشه و ارز وارد کشور کنه​


bale. movafegham. talent ke darim dare heyf mishe. be hamin sadegi. kheyli az in maghzha didan ke rahbaraye mamlekat beheshoon ahmiyat nemidan farar kardan raftan amrika,canada az in keshvara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

A video depicting the American air war against Iraq in the beginning of the Persian Gulf war AKA Desert Storm. It is noteworthy to see just how many assets the Americans (and their allies) needed for this conflict. And this was against a country that was blind to what was going on across its own borders and had no access denial capability. The Americans had unlimited breathing space, they literally had 1000's of fighter jets parked near Iraq and Iraqis could do nothing about it. The Iraqis had a strong conventional military power _on paper_, but in reality like many of these other Arab states, they had little capability to properly use them. It makes you think how these Americans hope to wage a meaningful conflict against nations that are following their moves and have the capability to deny them the needed space and pound them at the same time. Despite their huffing and puffing, the American military realises their own limitations very well and know to tread carefully against such nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 674157
> 
> View attachment 674158
> 
> View attachment 674159
> 
> View attachment 674161


جالب ترین بخش داستان وقاحت و کودنی بدون اندازه این جماعت اصلاح طلب و بخشی از مردم هست و در کنار اون تاثیر مستقیم تصمیمات سیاسی و مانور حکومت بر قیمت دلار هم کاملاً مشهود هست

روزی که روحانی اومد و دلار از 3600 زمان احمدی نژاد شد دوباره نزدیک 3000 تومان --احمدی نژاد 4 برابر کرده بود، نه 3 برابر. فقط یکی دو هفته آخر ریاست جمهوری اش دلار اومد از 3600 پایین تر-- یک مشت گوسفند و گاو 2 پا هزار تومنی دست گرفته بودن به همدیگه نشون می دادن که دلار دوباره می شه 1000 تومن و اینها همه بازخورد مثبت جامعه و جهان به انتخاب روحانی هست و چنین و چنان می شه بعد از انتخابات

بعد که خر روحانی از پل گذشت و شد رئیس جمهور، دقیقاً همین جماعت بی شرف که می گفتن اینها واکنش مثبت اقتصادی به انتخاب روحانی هست گفتن که پایین اومدن دلار حقه احمدی نژاد برای ایجاد کسری بودجه برای دولت بعدی هست و دلار باید 3600 باشه. اینطوری شد که دلار رو همون یکی دو ماه پس از انتخابات دوباره کشوندن بالا

از اون ور هم که حکومت سال 92 می خواست مردم رو پس از اون داستان های انتخابات سال 88 بکشونه پای صندوق های رای دوباره. در نتیجه یک انتخابات بسیار پر هزینه ایجاد کرد و چندین میلیارد دلار رو به بازار تزریق کرد و خزانه رو به گا داد تا نرخ ارز بیاد پایین و مردم خر بشن و دوباره رای بدن

الان هم که دلار شده 30،000 تومن و به احتمال زیاد تا 35،000 هم می ره. دیگه جامعه در حد انفجار هست و به زودی بدتر از رویدادهای آبان شکل می گیره و تکرار می شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Since this thread is getting littered with tons of predictions (and implicit hopes?) typical of the exiled Iranian opposition, according to whom "the end of the mullah regime is palpably near", "the Islamic Republic is on its last legs", "popular anger is on the brink of explosion" and what not, predictions which have been parroted by their uthors in vain and on a daily basis for more than four decades, let those of us with better friend/foe discernment capabilities and sounder analytical skills take relish in a little clown show of exiled "experts" and opposition leaders with this archive of their failed successive anouncements of "imminent regime downfall": 































What a sad bunch. With each passing day, one can only rejoice in witnessing these zio-American funded muppets, their followers (as well as like-minded ones who share their outlook on the future if the IR) issue more and more comments to this effect, become more and more aggressive and desperate in their ill-informed antagonism towards the Islamic Republic, only to get disappointed again and again when their dreams of "regime change" fail to materialize.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Since this thread is getting littered with tons of predictions (and implicit hopes?) typical of the exiled Iranian opposition, according to whom "the end of the mullah regime is palpably near", "the Islamic Republic is on its last legs", "popular anger is on the brink of explosion" and what not, predictions which have been parroted by their uthors in vain and on a daily basis for more than four decades, let those of us with better friend/foe discernment capabilities and sounder analytical skills take relish in a little clown show of exiled "experts" and opposition leaders with this archive of their failed successive anouncements of "imminent regime downfall":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sad bunch. With each passing day, one can only rejoice in witnessing these zio-American funded muppets, their followers (as well as like-minded ones who share their outlook on the future if the IR) issue more and more comments to this effect, become more and more aggressive and desperate in their ill-informed antagonism towards the Islamic Republic, only to get disappointed again and again when their dreams of "regime change" fail to materialize.


Omid Dana is a crackpot like you. LOL
We still haven't forgotten his ridiculous laughable videos about Iranian UFOs and Plasma Physics that makes anyone with a minimum knowledge of physics roll on the floor laughing.

We are lucky that his videos about Iranian UFOs haven't been translated into English or any foreign language yet.

Where were those super duper UFOs when Trump assassinated General Soleimani? Why did the IR decide to take it in the *** instead of responding to the US open declaration of war by assassinating our highest ranking general?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> Omid Dana is a crackpot like you. LOL
> We still haven't forgotten his ridiculous laughable videos about Iranian UFOs and Plasma Physics that makes anyone with a minimum knowledge of physics roll on the floor laughing.
> 
> We are lucky that his videos about Iranian UFOs haven't been translated into English or any foreign language yet.
> 
> Where were those super duper UFOs when Trump assassinated General Soleimani? Why did the IR decide to take it in the *** instead of responding to the US open declaration of war by assassinating our highest ranking general?



We still have to wait and see if Iran will make good on its promise to avenge Soleimani's murder. 

I regrettably do agree with you that Iran has thus far taken it up the "***" for all intents and purposes but history has yet to declare the winner in this show-off between America and Iran. 

I have hopes but those hopes are fading with each passing month. 

Can't say much more really


----------



## QWECXZ

Blue In Green said:


> We still have to wait and see if Iran will make good on its promise to avenge Soleimani's murder.
> 
> I regrettably do agree with you that Iran has thus far taken it up the "***" for all intents and purposes but history has yet to declare the winner in this show-off between America and Iran.
> 
> I have hopes but those hopes are fading with each passing month.
> 
> Can't say much more really


Do you remember their initial barking about having killed over 200 American soldiers which was denied by the Americans?

Salami just few days ago said that it wasn't morally acceptable for them to kill "innocent American soldiers" for a crime committed by Trump. LOL The IRGC officially recognizes US soldiers deployed in the Middle East as terrorists.

I won't even go into detail like how their agent called C-Span out of desperation with his ridiculous Iranian accent trying to pretend that he was the father of a missing American soldier. LOL

Nevertheless, if Omid Dana's ridiculous claims about Iranian hidden weapons and UFOs were correct, why didn't the IRGC respond to the US declaration of war by an equal response?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> Do you remember their initial barking about having killed over 200 American soldiers which was denied by the Americans?
> 
> Salami just few days ago said that it wasn't morally acceptable for them to kill "innocent American soldiers" for a crime committed by Trump. LOL The IRGC officially recognizes US soldiers deployed in the Middle East as terrorists.
> 
> I won't even go into detail like how their agent called C-Span out of desperation with his ridiculous Iranian accent trying to pretend that he was the father of a missing American soldier. LOL
> 
> Nevertheless, if Omid Dana's ridiculous claims about Iranian hidden weapons and UFOs were correct, why didn't the IRGC respond to the US declaration of war by an equal response?



(To anyone reading this, don't take it personally or too deeply. I'm just venting a little bit.)

Oh shit, I didn't even know they called C-SPAN, did they really call them? That's beyond sad man...

Things like this make me even more worried about Iran's future. If we have leaders who's worth isn't much and their words mean less than the papers it's written on. All we're left with is a bunch of men with missiles talking out their assess collectively. Just children pretending to be men. I think what bugs me the most is all the talk of "action" with very little actual action. How many fucking times are we going to have to hear some X or Y Iranian military figure head say "AMRIKA/ISRAEL ZIONISTS BETTER NOT ATTACK, WE WILL ATTACK 10000000000 TIMES STRONGER!!, BE KHODA MA MIKOONIM, BAVAR KHON!!". Just comes off as desperate and unnecessary. Just shut up and quietly do your job professionally without acting like a used-car salesman lmao.

Although it has been all said and done. The Ayn Al-Assad attack should have been MUCH more comprehensive than it was. Still don't understand why Iran didn't blow up the drones, planes and helicopters sitting right there on the tarmac. Would have at least sent a considerably stronger message to the Americans.....

Idk about you Qwecxz-jan, but I'm increasingly reaching the end of my rope with Iran. Soon all I will give two-shits about is the new military weapons Iran periodically unveils and that's about it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

QWECXZ said:


> Do you remember their initial barking about having killed over 200 American soldiers which was denied by the Americans?
> 
> Salami just few days ago said that it wasn't morally acceptable for them to kill "innocent American soldiers" for a crime committed by Trump. LOL The IRGC officially recognizes US soldiers deployed in the Middle East as terrorists.
> 
> I won't even go into detail like how their agent called C-Span out of desperation with his ridiculous Iranian accent trying to pretend that he was the father of a missing American soldier. LOL
> 
> Nevertheless, if Omid Dana's ridiculous claims about Iranian hidden weapons and UFOs were correct, why didn't the IRGC respond to the US declaration of war by an equal response?



I don't know if you heard the news but the IRGC is designated as a "Terrorist" Group by the U.S yet they did not dare retaliate for the downing of the MQ-4 or the attack on Al Assad airbase despite Trump stating twice that he was going to strike 52 sites including Cultural sites if Iran dared to retaliate for the Murder of General Soleimani. In the case of the MQ-4 Trump said he called off the retaliation when he heard how many people where going to be killed. I guess we are supposed to believe that trump has a sweet spot for IRGC "terrorists"!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Blue In Green said:


> (To anyone reading this, don't take it personally or too deeply. I'm just venting a little bit.)
> 
> Oh shit, I didn't even know they called C-SPAN, did they really call them? That's beyond sad man...
> 
> Things like this make me even more worried about Iran's future. If we have leaders who's worth isn't much and their words mean less than the papers it's written on. All we're left with is a bunch of men with missiles talking out their assess collectively. Just children pretending to be men. I think what bugs me the most is all the talk of "action" with very little actual action. How many fucking times are we going to have to hear some X or Y Iranian military figure head say "AMRIKA/ISRAEL ZIONISTS BETTER NOT ATTACK, WE WILL ATTACK 10000000000 TIMES STRONGER!!, BE KHODA MA MIKOONIM, BAVAR KHON!!". Just comes off as desperate and unnecessary. Just shut up and quietly do your job professionally without acting like a used-car salesman lmao.
> 
> Although it has been all said and done. The Ayn Al-Assad attack should have been MUCH more comprehensive than it was. Still don't understand why Iran didn't blow up the drones, planes and helicopters sitting right there on the tarmac. Would have at least sent a considerably stronger message to the Americans.....
> 
> Idk about you Qwecxz-jan, but I'm increasingly reaching the end of my rope with Iran. Soon all I will give two-shits about is the new military weapons Iran periodically unveils and that's about it..







This is just one example of IRGC propaganda campaign after attacking the Ain Al-Assad base in Iraq. Who do they think they're fooling with that obviously non-American accent?

I can't agree more with your last paragraph.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I don't know if you heard the news but the IRGC is designated as a "Terrorist" Group by the U.S yet they did not dare retaliate for the downing of the MQ-4 or the attack on Al Assad airbase despite Trump stating twice that he was going to strike 52 sites including Cultural sites if Iran dared to retaliate for the Murder of General Soleimani. In the case of the MQ-4 Trump said he called off the retaliation when he heard how many people where going to be killed. I guess we are supposed to believe that trump has a sweet spot for IRGC "terrorists"!


Trump held a conference after assassinating General Soleimani and called him a dangerous terrorist. The IRGC claimed they had killed over 200 American soldiers, then later Salami said that they would not kill "innocent soldiers" for the actions of their leaders. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Omid Dana is a crackpot like you. LOL
> We still haven't forgotten his ridiculous laughable videos about Iranian UFOs and Plasma Physics that makes anyone with a minimum knowledge of physics roll on the floor laughing.
> 
> We are lucky that his videos about Iranian UFOs haven't been translated into English or any foreign language yet.
> 
> Where were those super duper UFOs when Trump assassinated General Soleimani? Why did the IR decide to take it in the *** instead of responding to the US open declaration of war by assassinating our highest ranking general?



I never claimed Omid Dana is flawless. But for the average Iranian (or average citizens from anywhere on this planet, actually), the level of his work is sufficient. The best thing about him is that considering his growing success and impact on Iranian public opinion, he achieves to upset the whole 'barandaaz' crowd.

As for your insistence that the Islamic Republic is "not doing anything" against US and zionist imperialists, how are your rhetoric talking points any different from the tired old taymiyist takfiri propaganda, which was being repeated by the likes of Falcon29 on this forum. It has all been debunked long ago, you're a bit late in the game I'm afraid. People who rehash this narrative never realize how self-contradicting it really is. For instance, if Iran hadn't seriously been confronting the US regime for the past four decades, severely damaging its interests, then Trump would not have ordered to strike shahid Soleimani to start with.

The Islamic Republic and the IRGC do not really need to prove their unparalleled courage in challenging the US and the zionists nor do they need to constantly boast about the innumerable successful chapters in their 40-year long record of confrontation against the cited oppressors - from the 600+ G.I.'s eliminated by Iranian-backed groups in Iraq to the arrest of their sailors including special forces trespassing into Iranian waters, to the downing of their drones, to the regular arrest of their spies posing as ordinary visitors, to the encircling of their zionist masters from the north (with Lebanon's Hezbollah), the south (the Palestinian Resistance in Gaza) and the west (with pro-Iranian elements stationed close to the Golan Heights) - which is driving them mad yet they're incapable of doing a damn thing against it, to the successful campaign against their takfiri proxies in Iraq and Syria which resulted in completely defeating their plans, and so on and so forth.

As if this was a negligible feat. As if any other state actor, outside of handful of exceptions like North Korea, can claim to have displayed comparable political will and prowess in standing up for their sovereign rights and repelling zio-American imperialism.

Anyone with basic knowledge knows these things. You can't just choose to ignore these and then cherry pick a specific aspect, draw faulty conclusions based on that and distort the overall picture, apparently motivated by a desire to vent some unjustified spite.

It's unfortunate that you're increasingly tending to show anti-IR colors beneath the ultra-nationalism, much like your friends "Cthulu" and "Dariush the Great" (who might shed (crocodile) tears for Hajj Qassem but one minute later will start insulting IRGC commanders, as if Hajj Qassem wasn't the prototypical IRGC officer).

Regarding the ad hominem, keep it up if you like, it'll lead to your posts being reported.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> I never claimed Omid Dana is flawless. But for the average Iranian (or average citizens from anywhere on this planet, actually), the level of his work is sufficient. The best thing about him is that considering his growing success and impact on Iranian public opinion, he achieves to upset the whole 'barandaaz' crowd.
> 
> As for your constant attempts at suggesting the Islamic Republic is "not doing anything" against US and zionist imperialists, your rhetoric talking points are barelty different from the tired old taymiyist takfiri propaganda, which was being repeated by the likes of Falcon29 on this forum. It has all been debunked long ago, you're a bit late I'm afraid. People who rehash this propaganda never realize how self-defeating it really is. For instance, if Iran hadn't seriously been confronting the US regime for the past four decades, severely damaging its interests, then Trump would not have ordered to strike shahid Soleimani to start with.
> 
> The Islamic Republic and the IRGC do not need to prove their unparalleled courage in challenging the US and the zionists nor do they need to constantly boast about the innumerable successful chapters in their 40-year long record of confrontation against the cited oppressors - from the 600+ G.I.'s eliminated by Iranian-backed groups in Iraq to the arrest of their sailors including special forces trespassing into Iranian waters, to the downing of their drones, to the encircling of their zionist masters from the north (with Lebanon's Hezbollah), the south (the Palestinian Resistance in Gaza) and the west (with pro-Iranian elements stationed close to the Golan Heights), which is driving them mad but they can't do a damn thing against it, to the successful campaign against their takfiri proxies in Iraq and Syria which resulted in completely defeating their plans, and so on and so forth.
> 
> Anyone with basic knowledge knows these things. Read a history book or something, then come try and cherry pick a specific case so as to draw faulty conclusions from it and distort the overall picture to vent your misplaced spite.
> 
> At least you're increasingly showing your anti-IR colors beneath the claimed ultra-nationalism, much like your two buddies "Cthulu" and "Dariush the Great" (who shed (crocidile) tears for Hajj Qassem and one minute later start insulting IRGC commanders, as if Hajj Qassem wasn't the prototypical IRGC officer).
> 
> Regarding the ad hominem, keep it up if you like: it would lead to your posts being reported.
> '


What you failed to understand is that this is not the right place for putting videos from someone like Omid Dana in a serious discussion about Iran. We are on a military forum. Nobody here buys ridiculous claims like Iran's hidden weapons, UFOs or our knowledge of undiscovered branches of physics, you know. This is not a place similar to YouTube's comments section.

It's funny that someone like you who has shown disrespect towards Iranian communities such as Zoroastrians, times and times again, dares to call others Takfiris. You are the very definition of a radical Muslim by all means.

There's a huge difference between resisting against a greater power out of outdated ideology with stupidity and resisting against it with power and might. When Trump ordered the assassination of an Iranian general and took responsibility for it officially, informing Iraqis to warn the Americans before launching a revenge attack does not really signal might. Also, why should the Americans attack the Islamic Republic while they have successfully contained it after the JCPOA and they're using it as a boogeyman to milk the filthy rich Sheikhdoms like Saudi Arabia and the UAE? Do you know how many billions of dollars of Iranian assets they have frozen worldwide since Trump pulled out of the JCPOA? Most estimates point to over 150 billion dollars. What kind of trade can they do with Iran that benefits them more than the status quo?

As for the reemergence of riots like the last year's October Riots, that's very likely to happen. The government's monetary policies, widespread fraud and embezzlement, systematic corruption, the devaluation of the Iranian rial has diminished the minimum wage in Iran to 100 USD. That's unprecedented. Local statistics in Iran published in Iranian newspapers, even conservative newspapers like Mashreghnews, show that the minimum wage is barely enough for a hand-to-mouth life for 2 weeks. The GINI coefficient is rising every year. The government hasn't done enough to reduce the gap between annual salary increases and annual inflation. And the worst part is that the government doesn't even talk about the devaluation of the Iranian rial anymore. In less than 8 months, the Iranian rial has lost 60% of its value. In 7 years of the Rouhani administration, the Iranian rial has lost 90% of its value. If that's normal for you, let me tell you something: for most people (almost everyone), it's not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

Interview with Chief Of Staff Bagheri:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Philosopher said:


> Interview with Chief Of Staff Bagheri:


why its not his voice ? any reason ?


----------



## Philosopher

skyshadow said:


> why its not his voice ? any reason ?



Video is working fine for me, his voice is normal.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> What you failed to understand is that this is not the right place for quoting someone like Omid Dana in a serious discussion about Iran. We are on a military forum. Nobody here buys ridiculous claims like Iran's hidden weapons, UFOs or our knowledge of undiscovered branches of physics, you know.



Except that I'm not quoting him on military matters, which aren't his strength. I'm posting his excellent work exposing oppositionist clowns and their 40-year old dreams about an imminent "downfall" of the IR.

Considering how I've seen some fill this topic with pages of predictions about the "upcoming end of the regime" (a non-military topic by nature) based on similarly debatable arguments and motivated by a comparable antagonism towards the IR, I think it was pretty much the right place to share those particular video compilations. As a matter of fact at least three users here enjoyed them.

Since we're at this game of shooting the messenger, perhaps you may want to practice what you preach and refrain from taking as gospel every claim made by the American regime, including when it comes to their casualties from the Ayn al-Assad strike (we remember how they went from "zero dead, zero injured" to ten, then twenty, then thirty... and finally some 100+ brain-injured troops). Seeing how unreliable their statements have been in this regard, who is to say they aren't hiding more severe types of casualties from the public?



> It's funny that someone like you who has shown disrespect towards Iranian communities such as Zoroastrians, times and times again, dares to call others Takfiris. You are the very definition of a radical Muslim by all means.



You never correctly understood my posts about the Zoroastrians. That's not my fault. Fact is I didn't disrespect them, on the contrary, I care enough for their well-being (and continued existence, actually) to denounce the plots hatched by the globalist oligarchy against them (such as their liberal subversion, which might end up uprooting them and readying their religion for ultimate dissolution into the planned Noahide one-world faith), as well as the agents in their midst trying to abuse their religious congregations for nefarious ends in line with the zionist agenda.

You may choose to excuse the machinations of certain Indian-based Zoroastrian elites who are on the payroll of Iran's existential enemies (including their promotion of Kurdish separatism against Iran) merely because of their Zoroastrian background, but for my part, I am not going to idealize nominal affiliations to the point of blinding myself to political realities.

Which is why I have no problem denouncing Muslim Iranians, even Shia ones, who collaborate with the enemy or whose actions are benefitting the latter (such as proponents of the liberal 'American Islam' which Imam Khomeini used to condemn, or British turbans from the Shirazi and Hojjatieh circles and so on, all of which are representative of the enemy's attempts at infiltrating and subverting Shia Muslim communities). It doesn't mean that I show "disrespect" towards the Shia Muslim Iranian community as such.

Also, when did I excommunicate (exercice 'takfir' on) anyone?

I still maintain that the rhetoric you and few others here have been expressing, claiming that Iran's Resistance against zio-American imperialism is "fake" or purporting some sort of a "secret connivence" between the Iranian leadership and "Jews" (like "Dariush the Great" has been suggesting recently), is nearly identical to and just as detached from reality as the anti-Iran propanda we are used to hear from those radical so-called "jihadi" salafist groups. If you don't want to be in such debatable company, you can revise your discourse.



> There's a huge difference between resisting against a greater power out of outdated ideology and stupidity and resisting against it with power and might.



So now you're backtracking on previous statements and conceding that the IR is in fact resisting the global empire. That's some marginal progress there.

As to whether the IR's ideology is "outdated" or not, you're free to believe it is, however others are witnessing the daily crumbling of the secular liberal order upon which western polities are based, and which they've been imposing on nations accross the world.

By the way, for as long as someone adheres to the principle of Resistance against this global order, they'd be well advised not to disparage fellow resisters because of manageable ideological differences. Here again the Islamic Republic is showing the way, hence its cooperation and alliance with secular nationalist governments such as Syria or even socialist or non-Muslim ones like the DPRK, Venezuela, Cuba and so on.



> When Trump ordered the assassination of an Iranian general, informing Iraqis to warn the Americans before launching a revenge attack does not really signal might.



Iran never asked the Iraqis to warn the Americans, that's a myth. What Iran did was to stay true to its habit of respecting Iraqi sovereignty by informing Baghdad authorities shortly before the strikes and without naming the bases that would be targeted.

Iranian authorities, unlike US occupiers, do not look down on their partners and allies, please remember this (since you were using questionable semantics the other day in reference to the Iraqi people, suggesting they were at fault for welcoming US invaders - which they didn't, actually, or for allowing Iran to compromise Iraq's sovereignty, which again isn't factual, since Iran unlike the US is respectful of Iraqi sovereignty).

As I wrote before, when it comes to Iran's foreign policy, you seem to have this habit of cherry picking specific events from which you draw invalid conclusions about the big picture. The fact that a developing nation like Iran has managed to withstand 40+ years of non-stop plots of all sorts by the major "superpower" and its oligarchic infrastructure (international zionism, global bankster and industrial mafias, masonry etc), ranging from terrorism, sabotage, psy-ops and soft war in all its dimensions (in fact the largest and most comprehensive propaganda campaign ever witnessed in human history), economic warfare, intelligence operations, fifth column infiltration, the extensive use of state- (Saddam's Iraq) and non-state proxies (ISIS and other such groups) unleashed on Iran and her allies, basically every imaginable type of aggression short of all-out military invasion... and not only hit back at the opportune moment but grow stronger every day despite these challenges, does pretty much signal resilience, prowess, and might.

And there's primarily one reason Iran has not been subject to direct military aggression by the US regime, and that is the deterrence she has been able to establish. Nothing else.



> Also, why should the Americans attack the Islamic Republic while they have successfully contained it after the JCPOA and they're using it as a boogeyman to milk the filthy rich Sheikhdoms like Saudi Arabia and the UAE? Do you know many billions of dollars of Iranian assets they have frozen worldwide since Trump pulled out of the JCPOA? Most estimates point to over 200 billion dollars.



Again you sound more and more like Falcon29. I gain the impression of having to reply to a copy-paste of his former arguments.

And you're mistaken just like he was.

First of all, how has the US regime "contained" Islamic Iran with the JCPOA? Did the JCPOA cause Iran to roll back her asymmetric deterrence capability, namely her ballistic missile program and arsenal, or were these significantly expanded including through new technologically advanced additions? Did the JCPOA lead Iran to cut off ties with her extensive network of allies accross the region, or did the Resistance Axis welcome an unexpected newcomer in the form of Yemen's Ansarallah-led government? Has Iran lost her deterrence against the zionist regime, now that Hezbollah is more powerful than ever, that Hamas and Islamic Jihad have proven they are no walkover, and that a third potential front has been established around the Golan?

So I can't really see what containment you're referring to. Iran wasn't going to rush into manufacturing nuclear weapons anyway, so the JCPOA did nothing much to deter Iran from a geostrategic and military standpoint.

Also, why should the Americans want to attack Iran? Maybe because their zionist masters have been dreaming of it since 9-11? Many of us here are old enough to remember the post-9-11 slogan "real men go to Tehran"... 

Maybe because Iran is highest on the Bernard Lewis and Oded Yinon list of nations scheduled to be destroyed in order to guarantee Isra"el"'s regional hegemony, as confirmed by US general Wesley Clark's revelation about the seven nations designated to be attacked in confidental Pentagon meetings? 

Maybe because the US regime and its underlying oligarchy constitute a totalitarian entity bent on total planetary domination, which therefore cannot tolerate even a semblance of insubordination? 

Maybe because Western Asia, "pivot to the East" notwithstanding, is still a critical region concentrating considerable proportion of global energy resources, where thus the global hegemon cannot allow a revisionist regional power to emerge? 

Maybe because the longer Iran manages to hold out, the more its model of resistance could spread outside its borders, as US power is declining to the benefit of Washington's emerging multi-lateral rivals?

Maybe because the much vaunted alternatives to military aggression have blatantly failed to reach their goal?

It's simple, the US regime would love to attack Iran directly. It's just that it knows the price it would have to pay for doing so would be unbearable. And it's Iran's deterrence power that is fixing the price at the level it now stands.



> As for the reemergence of riots like the last year's October Riots, that's very likely to happen. The government's monetary policies, embezzlements, systematic corruption, the devaluation of the Iranian rial has diminished the minimum wage in Iran to 100 USD. That's unprecedented. Local statistics in Iran published in Iranian newspapers, even conservative newspapers like Mashreghnews, show that the minimum wage is barely enough for a hand-to-mouth life for 2 weeks. The GINI coefficient is rising. The government hasn't done enough to reduce the gap between annual salary increases and annual inflation. And the worst part is that the government doesn't even talk about the devaluation of the Iranian rial anymore. In less than 8 months, the Iranian rial has lost 60% of its value. In 7 years of the Rouhani administration, the Iranian rial has lost 90% of its value. If that's normal for you, let me tell you something: for most people, it's not.



"Normal" under what circumstances? When subjected to the harshest sanctions ever imposed on a country, and when on top of this, a western-apologetic administration practicing neoliberal economic policies is in charge, then yes, such developments are quite expectable. However, this administration is to be replaced pretty soon by a very different one which is most likely to increase welfare measures destined to cushion the adverse effects of sanctions on the economically vulnerable segments of society. Likewise, the war on corruption initiated by Ebrahim Raisi is going to bear more and more fruit as time passes, which the upcoming administration is equally going to benefit from.

As for those statistical reasonings you propose, it's surprising that you don't grasp their flawed nature. For according to this reasoning, a considerable proportion of the Iranian population, namely all those earning the minimum wage or less, are currently suffering from severe undernutrition (getting to eat half as much as necessary). How is it possible that you're living in Iran, yet won't realize how obviously false this assertion is? What more can one say, other than referring readers to the previously posted series of best-of videos showcasing exiled opposition figures who ecstatically tout the "soon-to-come downfall of the regime" based on out-of-touch assessments.

And also, isn't it peculiar that you'd suddenly evoke the plight of the financially destitute, when you're on the record for attacking forum user ashool for being poor (according to you)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Except that I'm not quoting him on military topics, which aren't his strength. I'm posting his excellent work exposing oppositionist clowns and their 40-year old dreams about an imminent "downfall" of the IR.
> 
> Considering how I've seen some fill this topic with pages of predictions about the "upcoming end of the regime" (a non-military topic by nature) based on similarly debatable arguments and motivated by a comparable antagonism towards the IR, I think it was pretty much the right place to share those particular video compilations. As a matter of fact at least three users here enjoyed them.
> 
> Oh, and since we're at this game of shooting the messenger, perhaps you may want to practice what you preach and refrain from taking as gospel every claim by the American regime, including when it comes to their casualties from the Ayn al-Assad strike (we remember how they went from "zero dead, zero injured" to ten, then twenty, then thirty... and finally some 100+ brain-injured troops). Seeing how unreliable their statements have been in this regard, who is to say they aren't hiding more severe types of casualties from the public?
> 
> 
> 
> You never correctly understood my posts about the Zoroastrians. That's not my fault. Fact is I didn't disrespect them, on the contrary, I care enough for their well-being (and continued existence, actually) to denounce the plots hatched by the globalist oligarchy against them (such as their liberal subversion, which might end up uprooting them and readying their religion for ultimate dissolution into the planned Noahide one-world faith), as well as the agents in their midst trying to abuse their religious congregations for nefarious ends in line with the zionist agenda.
> 
> You may choose to excuse the machinations of certain Indian-based Zoroastrian elites who are on the payroll of Iran's existential enemies (including their promotion of Kurdish separatism against Iran) merely because of their Zoroastrian background, but for my part, I am not going to idealize nominal affiliations to the point of blinding myself to political realities.
> 
> Which is why I have no problem denouncing Muslim Iranians, even Shia ones, who collaborate with the enemy or whose actions are benefitting the latter (such as proponents of the liberal 'American Islam' which Imam Khomeini used to condemn, or British turbans from the Shirazi and Hojjatieh circles and so on, all of which are representative of the enemy's attempts at infiltrating and subverting Shia Muslim communities). It doesn't mean that I show "disrespect" towards the Shia Muslim Iranian community as such.
> 
> Also, when did I excommunicate (exercice 'takfir' on) anyone?
> 
> I still maintain that the rhetoric you and few others here have been expressing, claiming that Iran's Resistance against zio-American imperialism is "fake" or purporting some sort of a "secret connivence" between the Iranian leadership and "Jews" (like "Dariush the Great" has been suggesting recently), is nearly identical to and just as detached from reality as the anti-Iran propanda we are used to hear from those radical so-called "jihadi" salafist groups. If you don't want to be in such bad company, you can revise your discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're backtracking on previous statements and conceding that the IR is in fact resisting the global empire. That's some marginal progress there.
> 
> As to whether the IR's ideology is "outdated" or not, you're free to believe it, however others are witnessing the daily crumbling of the secular liberal order upon which western polities is based, and which they've been spreading and imposing on nations accross the world.
> 
> By the way, for as long as someone adheres to the principle of Resistance against this global order, they'd be well advised not to disparage fellow resisters because of manageable ideological differences. Here again the Islamic Republic is showing the way, hence its cooperation and alliance with secular nationalist governments such as Syria or even socialist or non-Muslim ones like the DPRK, Venezuela, Cuba and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran never asked the Iraqis to warn the Americans, that's a myth. What Iran did was to stay loyal to its habit of respecting Iraqi sovereignty by informing Baghdad authorities shortly before the strikes and without naming the bases that would be targeted.
> 
> Iranian authorities, unlike US occupiers, do not look down on their partners and allies, please remember this (since you were using debatable semantics the other day in reference to the Iraqi people, suggesting they were at fault for welcoming US invaders - which they didn't, actually, or for allowing Iran to compromise Iraq's sovereignty, which again isn't factual, since Iran unlike the US is respectful of Iraqi sovereignty).
> 
> As I wrote before, you like to cherry picking an isolated event to draw invalid conclusions about the big picture. The fact that a developing nation like Iran has managed to withstand 40+ years of non-stop plots of all sorts by the major "superpower" and its oligarchic infrastructure (international zionism, global bankster and industrial mafias, masonry etc), ranging from terrorism, sabotage, psy-ops and soft war in all its dimensions (in fact the largest and most comprehensive propaganda campaign ever witnessed in human history), economic warfare, intelligence operations, fifth column infiltration, the extensive use of state- (Saddam's Iraq) and non-state proxies (ISIS and other such groups) unleashed on Iran and her allies, basically every imaginable type of aggression short of all-out military invasion... and not only hit back at the opportune moment but grow stronger every day despite these challenges, does very much signal resilience, prowess, and might.
> 
> And there's primarily only one reason Iran was not subjected to direct military aggression by the US regime, and that is the deterrence she has been able to establish. Nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you sound more and more like Falcon29. I get the impression of having to reply to a near copy-paste of his former arguments.
> 
> And you're mistaken just like he was.
> 
> First of all, how has the US regime "contained" Islamic Iran with the JCPOA? Did the JCPOA cause Iran to roll back her asymmetric deterrence capability, namely her ballistic missile program and arsenal, or were these significantly expanded including through new technologically advanced additions? Did the JCPOA lead Iran to cut off ties with her extensive network of allies accross the region, or did the Resistance Axis welcome an unexpected newcomer in the form of Yemen's Ansarallah-led government? Has Iran lost her deterrence against the zionist regime, now that Hezbollah is more powerful than ever, that Hamas and Islamic Jihad have proven they are no walkover, and that a third potential front has been established around the Golan?
> 
> Don't know what containment you're referring to. Iran wasn't going to rush into manufacturing nuclear weapons anyway, so the JCPOA did nothing to deter Iran from a geostrategic and military standpoint.
> 
> Also, why should the Americans want to attack Iran? Maybe because their zionist masters have been dreaming of it since 9-11? Many of us here are old enough to remember the post-9-11 slogan "real men go to Tehran"... Maybe because Iran is highest on the Bernard Lewis and Oded Yinon list of nations to destroy in order to guarantee Isra"el"'s regional hegemony, as confirmed by US general Wesley Clark's revelation about the seven nations that ha designated to be attacked in confidental Pentagon meetings? Maybe because



You and Falcon have much more in common than he and I. Both of you believe in the same religion, only different interpretations of it. Both of you see the world through the lens of fantasy and cherry-picked facts that are irrelevant to the main point of the argument most of the time.

How did the JCPOA contain Iran? Well, where do you want me to start? We lost all of our 20% enriched uranium stockpile. We lost 13,000 kilograms of our 3.5% enriched uranium stockpile and we handed over half of it for free to Russia. Now considering the fact that uranium is hard to mine in Iran, that's quite significant for our nuclear deterrence. Did Iran cut off ties with her allies? Well, countries where we had investments did cut their ties with us. Djibouti did cut all her ties with Iran. We built their parliament for them for free due to their geopolitical significance for us. Tajikistan did the same. We built a free power plant in Tajikistan due to cultural similarities. Did Iran lose deterrence? Well, our nuclear breakout time was changed from weeks to months or years. If you don't understand the importance of nuclear deterrence, I can only feel sorry for you. Did it affect our ballistic missile program? The Iranian Space Agency was nearly dissolved by the Rouhani administration. We didn't have a successful launch until just recently. Do I need to say more? All sides have reached a stalemate in Syria. The instability and vulnerability of Syria as one of our main allies in the region go completely against our regional interests.

Today, the regional hegemony of Israel (which has been non-existent since 1970s in my opinion) is threatened by countries like Turkey and Saudi Arabia way more than Iran. If they want to attack a country just for that purpose, they should target Turkey first and then maybe Saudi Arabia. So, your argument holds no merit in my opinion. As I said, the US is gaining billions of dollars of money through freezing Iranian assets and arms sales to Arabs. Israel is normalizing her relations with all Arab countries one by one, something it couldn't have dreamed of just a decade ago. It seems that the status quo is serving them well and the Islamic Republic has run out of options to change it and honestly, it doesn't seem willing to change it as long as the IR system remains in power.

Previously, before the conservatives become the majority in the parliament, one could blame the inadequate foreign and domestic policies of Iran on the Rouhani administration. But when the impeachment of Rouhani was cancelled, it became evident that Rouhani alone is not responsible for the current situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Philosopher said:


> Video is working fine for me, his voice is normal.


its not his voice someone else is talking instead of him


----------



## Philosopher

skyshadow said:


> its not his voice someone else is talking instead of him



Not sure what you're referring to dadash. I am watching the video and its definitely Major General Bagheri speaking. Try refreshing the video in case there was a mix up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Except that I'm not quoting him on military topics, which aren't his strength. I'm posting his excellent work exposing oppositionist clowns and their 40-year old dreams about an imminent "downfall" of the IR.
> 
> Considering how I've seen some fill this topic with pages of predictions about the "upcoming end of the regime" (a non-military topic by nature) based on similarly debatable arguments and motivated by a comparable antagonism towards the IR, I think it was pretty much the right place to share those particular video compilations. As a matter of fact at least three users here enjoyed them.
> 
> Oh, and since we're at this game of shooting the messenger, perhaps you may want to practice what you preach and refrain from taking as gospel every claim by the American regime, including when it comes to their casualties from the Ayn al-Assad strike (we remember how they went from "zero dead, zero injured" to ten, then twenty, then thirty... and finally some 100+ brain-injured troops). Seeing how unreliable their statements have been in this regard, who is to say they aren't hiding more severe types of casualties from the public?
> 
> You never correctly understood my posts about the Zoroastrians. That's not my fault. Fact is I didn't disrespect them, on the contrary, I care enough for their well-being (and continued existence, actually) to denounce the plots hatched by the globalist oligarchy against them (such as their liberal subversion, which might end up uprooting them and readying their religion for ultimate dissolution into the planned Noahide one-world faith), as well as the agents in their midst trying to abuse their religious congregations for nefarious ends in line with the zionist agenda.
> 
> You may choose to excuse the machinations of certain Indian-based Zoroastrian elites who are on the payroll of Iran's existential enemies (including their promotion of Kurdish separatism against Iran) merely because of their Zoroastrian background, but for my part, I am not going to idealize nominal affiliations to the point of blinding myself to political realities.
> 
> Which is why I have no problem denouncing Muslim Iranians, even Shia ones, who collaborate with the enemy or whose actions are benefitting the latter (such as proponents of the liberal 'American Islam' which Imam Khomeini used to condemn, or British turbans from the Shirazi and Hojjatieh circles and so on, all of which are representative of the enemy's attempts at infiltrating and subverting Shia Muslim communities). It doesn't mean that I show "disrespect" towards the Shia Muslim Iranian community as such.
> 
> Also, when did I excommunicate (exercice 'takfir' on) anyone?
> 
> I still maintain that the rhetoric you and few others here have been expressing, claiming that Iran's Resistance against zio-American imperialism is "fake" or purporting some sort of a "secret connivence" between the Iranian leadership and "Jews" (like "Dariush the Great" has been suggesting recently), is nearly identical to and just as detached from reality as the anti-Iran propanda we are used to hear from those radical so-called "jihadi" salafist groups. If you don't want to be in such bad company, you can revise your discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're backtracking on previous statements and conceding that the IR is in fact resisting the global empire. That's some marginal progress there.
> 
> As to whether the IR's ideology is "outdated" or not, you're free to believe it, however others are witnessing the daily crumbling of the secular liberal order upon which western polities is based, and which they've been spreading and imposing on nations accross the world.
> 
> By the way, for as long as someone adheres to the principle of Resistance against this global order, they'd be well advised not to disparage fellow resisters because of manageable ideological differences. Here again the Islamic Republic is showing the way, hence its cooperation and alliance with secular nationalist governments such as Syria or even socialist or non-Muslim ones like the DPRK, Venezuela, Cuba and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran never asked the Iraqis to warn the Americans, that's a myth. What Iran did was to stay loyal to its habit of respecting Iraqi sovereignty by informing Baghdad authorities shortly before the strikes and without naming the bases that would be targeted.
> 
> Iranian authorities, unlike US occupiers, do not look down on their partners and allies, please remember this (since you were using debatable semantics the other day in reference to the Iraqi people, suggesting they were at fault for welcoming US invaders - which they didn't, actually, or for allowing Iran to compromise Iraq's sovereignty, which again isn't factual, since Iran unlike the US is respectful of Iraqi sovereignty).
> 
> As I wrote before, you like to cherry picking an isolated event to draw invalid conclusions about the big picture. The fact that a developing nation like Iran has managed to withstand 40+ years of non-stop plots of all sorts by the major "superpower" and its oligarchic infrastructure (international zionism, global bankster and industrial mafias, masonry etc), ranging from terrorism, sabotage, psy-ops and soft war in all its dimensions (in fact the largest and most comprehensive propaganda campaign ever witnessed in human history), economic warfare, intelligence operations, fifth column infiltration, the extensive use of state- (Saddam's Iraq) and non-state proxies (ISIS and other such groups) unleashed on Iran and her allies, basically every imaginable type of aggression short of all-out military invasion... and not only hit back at the opportune moment but grow stronger every day despite these challenges, does very much signal resilience, prowess, and might.
> 
> And there's primarily only one reason Iran was not subjected to direct military aggression by the US regime, and that is the deterrence she has been able to establish. Nothing else.


Except that he's a clown pretty much as anyone else that he's making fun of, if not more. An idiot that thinks some late blooming, unrecognized genius has provided Iran with some extremely high tech knowledge that no one else possesses is not any less ridiculous than those clowns.

Large scale riots like October riots will happen again soon if the economic situation doesn't get better. That's a fact that is beyond doubt. People have basic needs. When their basic needs are not met, they get violent and aggressive. Now if you want to continue to live in your fantasies, that's a different story.

Who is to say they're not hiding more severe casualties from the public? General Salami. He literally confirmed that no American soldier was killed by saying that they would not kill "innocent soldiers" for the actions of their leaders. The IRGC claimed they had proof of the American casualties and they would release it when they see fit. It seems that Salami's speech completely violates that claim.

Fact is that your nonsense about Iranians upset a lot of people here. You're a Raefipoor type of guy in my opinion, except that even Raefipoor is trying to sound less fanatical and more rational lately.

Nobody is backtracking on anything. The status quo has reached an equilibrium point where IR actions not only do not hurt her enemies anymore, but in fact strengthens them economically and politically. It's a type of symbiotic relationship between the Islamic Republic regime and her enemies where only Iranian people get screwed. The Americans have no reason to want the IR to go as long as the regime is in fact serving them better than a puppet dictator by their stupid policies.

LMAO Iran warned Iraqis that an attack was going to happen several hours before launching it, giving the Iraqis and the Americans enough time to hide in bunkers and fully prepare for it. I remember very well that the Americans predicted the attack was going to happen a day before it took place. Now that could be just a mere prediction based on reading signals and analyzing our behaviors or it could be based on some sort of intelligence provided to them a day before the attack. I'm not even going to talk about how the IR mishandled the whole situation of Soleimani's assassination.

As I wrote before, the only reason that the Islamic Republic has lasted for 41 years is because from a game theoretical point of view, the IR has successfully established a win-win situation for herself and the Americans where the Islamic Republic and its close circles remain in power and the US collects the economic benefits of having them in power indirectly. The status quo is good for the Americans and the Israelis. It is not bad for the Islamic Republic in the sense that they can remain in power and steal people's wealth and resources. And it is terrible for the Iranian people who have to tolerate them due to the lack of a better alternative at the moment.


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> Trump held a conference after assassinating General Soleimani and called him a dangerous terrorist. The IRGC claimed they had killed over 200 American soldiers, then later Salami said that they would not kill "innocent soldiers" for the actions of their leaders. LMAO



What can I say man..... no use getting all that mad over it now. One can only hope that things will get "better".


QWECXZ said:


> What you failed to understand is that this is not the right place for putting videos from someone like Omid Dana in a serious discussion about Iran. We are on a military forum. Nobody here buys ridiculous claims like Iran's hidden weapons, UFOs or our knowledge of undiscovered branches of physics, you know. This is not a place similar to YouTube's comments section.
> 
> It's funny that someone like you who has shown disrespect towards Iranian communities such as Zoroastrians, times and times again, dares to call others Takfiris. You are the very definition of a radical Muslim by all means.
> 
> There's a huge difference between resisting against a greater power out of outdated ideology with stupidity and resisting against it with power and might. When Trump ordered the assassination of an Iranian general and took responsibility for it officially, informing Iraqis to warn the Americans before launching a revenge attack does not really signal might. Also, why should the Americans attack the Islamic Republic while they have successfully contained it after the JCPOA and they're using it as a boogeyman to milk the filthy rich Sheikhdoms like Saudi Arabia and the UAE? Do you know how many billions of dollars of Iranian assets they have frozen worldwide since Trump pulled out of the JCPOA? Most estimates point to over 150 billion dollars. What kind of trade can they do with Iran that benefits them more than the status quo?
> 
> As for the reemergence of riots like the last year's October Riots, that's very likely to happen. The government's monetary policies, widespread fraud and embezzlement, systematic corruption, the devaluation of the Iranian rial has diminished the minimum wage in Iran to 100 USD. That's unprecedented. Local statistics in Iran published in Iranian newspapers, even conservative newspapers like Mashreghnews, show that the minimum wage is barely enough for a hand-to-mouth life for 2 weeks. The GINI coefficient is rising every year. The government hasn't done enough to reduce the gap between annual salary increases and annual inflation. And the worst part is that the government doesn't even talk about the devaluation of the Iranian rial anymore. In less than 8 months, the Iranian rial has lost 60% of its value. In 7 years of the Rouhani administration, the Iranian rial has lost 90% of its value. If that's normal for you, let me tell you something: for most people (almost everyone), it's not.



90% of its value....... holy jesus, that's a death sentence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> You and Falcon have much more in common than he and I. Both of you believe in the same religion, only different interpretations of it. Both of you see the world through the lens of fantasy and cherry-picked facts that are irrelevant to the main point of the argument most of the time.



It's plain obvious how your assertions on Iran's foreign policy are quasi identical to Falcon29's, while I am adopting a diametrically opposed view. Anyone with a pair of eyes realizes this. The rest of your comment doesn't affect this reality, and neither does the fact that the two of you don't share the same ideology.



> How did the JCPOA contain Iran? Well, where do you want me to start? We lost all of our 20% enriched uranium stockpile. We lost 13,000 kilograms of our 3.5% enriched uranium stockpile and we handed over half of it for free to Russia. Now considering the fact that uranium is hard to mine in Iran, that's quite significant for our nuclear deterrence.



As I explained, Iran was not planning to manufacture nuclear weapons anytime soon, nor did its deterrence doctrine ever center on a rapid nuclear break-out option. The US and zionist regimes themselves were fully aware of this.

Plus, Iran is still pretty much in possession of every building block required for this solution to materialize, should she ever decide to go down that path (which she won't need to and therefore most probably won't engage in).



> Well, countries where we had investments did cut their ties with us. Djibouti did cut all her ties with Iran. We built their parliament for them for free due to their geopolitical significance for us. Tajikistan did the same. We built a free power plant in Tajikistan due to cultural similarities.



Seriously? I really don't understand how you would consider Iran's relations with Djibouti to be of strategic nature, let alone to form part of Iran's deterrent network of regional alliances?

Tajikistan did not cut ties with Iran, bilateral diplomatic relations are intact. They essentially shut down Iranian welfare funds operating on their soil and downgraded a few common projects.

Nor did Tajikistan play a role in Iran's regional deterrence architecture. Members of the Axis of Resistance do.

Besides, these two examples aren't a consequence of the JCPOA, they stem from bilateral US and Saudi lobbying.



> Well, our nuclear breakout time was changed from weeks to months or years. If you don't understand the importance of nuclear deterrence, I can only feel sorry for you.



As I noted above, Iran's deterrence doctrine never centered nor relied primarily on the nuclear weaponization option. Her conventional deterrence is largely sufficient. I invite you to ask PeeD, one of the most knowledgeable and respected Iranian users when it comes to military affairs and technicalities.

You're somewhat exaggerating the current breakout time and underestimating the pre-JCPOA one. After the JCPOA, Kerry and his colleagues were talking of one single year, not several years, while prior to the JCPOA, the general consensus was of a few months (rather than weeks).

Iran did not significantly reduce its “breakout time.” Prior to the JCPOA, Iran's breakout time — the amount of time it would take to accumulate enough fissile material for a nuclear weapon — was only 2-3 months. After the JCPOA, this timeline was increased to about 12 months 









Five things to know about Iran’s nuclear announcement - Center for Arms Control and Non-Proliferation


By Sam Hickey On January 5, Iran announced it will breach the limits imposed by the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA) on the number of centrifuges it installs. Despite the headlines claiming Iran abandoned the deal, the reality is more nuanced. While Iran is no longer abiding by any...




armscontrolcenter.org





And as said, a more rapid break out option can always be restored. Nothing was lost irreversibly in this respect.

You're ascribing too much importance to a particular aspect that is rather marginal in the big picture.



> The Iranian Space Agency was nearly dissolved by the Rouhani administration. We didn't have a successful launch until just recently. Do I need to say more?



Sorry, but this argument is not functional in the context of the present discussion. It shall be reminded that when we're talking about Iran's ballistic missile deterrence, we don't mean *possible long-term developments somewhere in the distant future *but that which was/*is already part of Iran's BM arsenal*.

If you're suggesting that some theoretical projects which might have seen the light of day way, way down the road, are the only thing defining Iran's ballistic missile deterrent, then Iran had no concrete, materially existing deterrent to speak of when the JCPOA was agreed upon. Thence in all logic, the JCPOA could not have neutralized that deterrent since it did not concretely exist yet. But you're applying an opposite type of reasoning in the nuclear field, where you won't consider readily existing ingredients for an increase in Iran's enriched uranium stockpile as a sufficient factor of deterrence.

Anyway, the thing that matters here is Iran's existing BM arsenal.

And that latter arsenal has kept being upgraded and expanded since the implementation of the JCPOA. In other words, the JCPOA did not roll back Iran's existing deterrence in terms of operational ballistic missiles; on the contrary, that capability was massively increased, thanks to the IRGC and the Leadership (it's well known that liberals were and are rather opposed to it, so all praise and credit goes to the mentioned institutions).

But even when it comes to the space program, we all saw how the IRGC revealed it had been pursuing its own parallel iteration all along. So Rohani's antics yet again were rendered irrelevant.



> All sides have reached a stalemate in Syria. The instability and vulnerability of Syria as one of our main allies in the region go completely against our regional interests.



What has it to do with the JCPOA? Did the JCPOA bring about or faciliate instability in Syria?

Also, many are quick to forget how Iran and particularly the IRGC are masters at turning threats into opportunities, something Hajj Qassem repeatedly insisted on. And so it is that the turmoil in Syria, which ought to have seriously threatened Iran's position in the Levant, unwillingly and paradoxically opened up new opportunities, such as the stationing close to the Golan Heights of military units under direct Iranian command, or Iran's role in supervizing entire brigades if not divisions of the Syrian armed forces including the NDF as well as Sunni tribal elements in the strategic Deir ez-Zour region, something that could not have been envisaged prior to the war.

The fact that the "regime change" project miserably failed due to Iran's intervention completely goes against the interest of Iran's enemies. The fact that they missed the opportunity to cut Iran off from the Mediterranean, which was to be a prelude to some (direct or indirect proxy-)attack on Iran herself following the removal of one of Tehran's main assets of deterrence, namely the supply line to Lebanon's Hezbollah, represents a sound defeat for the enemy. There's no stalemate in Syria, the zio-Americans and their cronies lost the war because they failed to reach their stated goal of "regime change" in Damascus.



> Today, the regional hegemony of Israel (which has been non-existent since 1970s in my opinion) is threatened by countries like Turkey and Saudi Arabia way more than Iran. If they want to attack a country just for that purpose, they should target Turkey first and then maybe Saudi Arabia.



I don't think I really need to address an argument like this, which claims that a US-client state such as Saudi Arabia, on the verge of normalizing its relations with Tel Aviv, represents a "threat" to the latter. Or Turkey, which has regular diplomatic relations with the zionist entity and no intention of fundamentally questioning said entity's legitimacy.

Again, the above cited comment appears as if it was lifted from Falcon29's rhetoric almost word for word. But even the latter has meanwhile ceased to repeat this delusional belief, seeing how Gulf monarchies have begun to adhere to Kushner's joke of a "peace plan".



> As I said, the US is gaining billions of dollars of money through freezing Iranian assets and arms sales to Arabs. Israel is normalizing her relations with all Arab countries one by one, something it couldn't have dreamed of just a decade ago. It seems that the status quo is serving them well and the Islamic Republic has run out of options to change it and honestly, it doesn't seem willing to change it as long as the IR system remains in power.



Sure, the status quo is serving them so well that they are doubling and tripling down on their comprehensive, multi-dimensional efforts to bring about "regime change" in Iran.

Conversely, Iran too isn't interested in challenging the status quo, so much so that this essential point of contention between Tehran and the Washington-Tel Aviv axis no longer exists, which is why Iran is now best friends with the US and is purchasing goods and services from the Americans worth far more than what the Yanks might earn from freezing Iranian assets under a sanctions regime... not!

Of course Isra"el" could have envisaged normalization of ties with Arab regimes a decade ago, since at that point they all (with the exception of Syria, Lebanon and pro-Iranian elements in Iraq, and to some extent Algeria and Sudan) had ceased any meaningful resistance against the occupation of Palestine, and had been refraining from supporting the Palestinian Resistance militarily ever since the Camp David accords.



> Previously, before the conservatives become the majority in the parliament, one could blame the inadequate foreign and domestic policies of Iran on the Rouhani administration. But when the impeachment of Rouhani was cancelled, it became evident that Rouhani alone is not responsible for the current situation.



Another faulty conclusion is drawn. Not impeaching Rohani does not make members of Majles responsible for Rohani's policies, nor does it imply that they are endorsing these policies, most of which are going to be revised by Rohani's successor with the full backing of the Majles.

Other than that, Rohani alone isn't at fault for Iran's economic woes indeed, since he shares this burden with the criminal US regime which imposed illegal sanctions on the Iranian people, in pursuit of "regime change", due to the fact that Islamic Iran has been challenging their illegitimate policies for over 40 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Except that he's a clown pretty much as anyone else that he's making fun of, if not more. An idiot that thinks some late blooming, unrecognized genius has provided Iran with some extremely high tech knowledge that no one else possesses is not any less ridiculous than those clowns.



That's hardly relevant to the point I made by posting these videos. If you find anything ridiculous or funny about these clips, then by all means go ahead and address those aspects please. If not, then it is now unanimously established that predictions about the IR's "imminent downfall", with reference to the same old mantras claiming that "the people are on the brink of explosion", have consistently proven to be red herrings for the past four decades.

So for all I care, those eager to join that chorus and the list of characters chanting it, are welcome to keep repeating ten times per day how the IR's "downfall" is going to occur "very soon".



> Large scale riots like October riots will happen again soon if the economic situation doesn't get better. That's a fact that is beyond doubt.



It'll be factual if and when it takes place, prior to that it's a more or less plausible prediction.



> When their basic needs are not met, they get violent and aggressive.



It's considerably more complex than that. Read Marx. Read the classics of sociology. People are far from being automatically destined to rebel against the state authority when their basic needs aren't met. Many other factors come into play.

Now this is not to say some riot will or will not take place here and there in Iran, I'm just refuting what is being presented as a general socio-economic rule.



> Who is to say they're not hiding more severe casualties from the public? General Salami. He literally confirmed that no American soldier was killed by saying that they would not kill "innocent soldiers" for the actions of their leaders. The IRGC claimed they had proof of the American casualties and they would release it when they see fit. It seems that Salami's speech completely violates that claim.



I don't see any contradiction there. General Salami isn't the first one to have made such a remark; it seems you missed the interview with general Hajizadeh several months ago, where he said that killing a maximum number of US troops wasn't the goal of the operation.

However, that doesn't mean none were killed in effect. Saying "we did not particularly intend to kill simple soldiers" is not the same as saying "no soldier was killed in the attack".

My point stands, there's no proof that nobody was killed in the strikes. Statements from the US regime, whose officials resort to lying as part of their modus operandi and at times gladly admit to it, do not qualify as evidence.









Lie After Lie: What Colin Powell Knew About Iraq 15 Years Ago and What He Told the U.N.


The evidence is irrefutable: Powell consciously deceived the world in his 2003 presentation making the case for war with Saddam Hussein.




theintercept.com












> Fact is that your nonsense about Iranians upset a lot of people here. You're a Raefipoor type of guy in my opinion, except that even Raefipoor is trying to sound less fanatical and more rational lately.



Go on and show us what is "nonsensical", "fanatical" or "irrational" about what I've had to say.

And what exactly makes you think your views are unanimously shared by everyone?

As for Raefipour, he's one of the most popular speakers in Iran. Venues hosting his conferences are systematically full. If the points I make are in line with Raefipour's, it follows that a lot of Iranians won't be upset by them, quite the contrary.



> The status quo has reached an equilibrium point where IR actions not only do not hurt her enemies anymore, but in fact strengthens them economically and politically. It's a type of symbiotic relationship between the Islamic Republic regime and her enemies where only Iranian people get screwed. The Americans have no reason to want the IR to go as long as the regime is in fact serving them better than a puppet dictator by their stupid policies.



Outlandish assessment. The fact that the intensity of Washington's "regime change" efforts against Iran - and by that I mean the entire scope of measures taken hitherto by the US, has gone into overdrive instead of abating, squarely disproves these far-fetched notions.

These facts you cite in support of your conclusion (be it US arms sales to the Saudis, or the freezing of Iranian assets) do not represent new developments, and none point to nor imply any qualitative reversal in the utterly hostile relationship between the US regime and Islamic Iran.

As for the US regime's (and it's zionist masters') ulterior motives, and why said motives absolutely necessitate the elimination not just of the Islamic Republic but of Iran as a functional, unified nation-state, I already explained these in my previous reply as well as in numerous aforegone comments.

To understand this, deeper consideration of the global oligarchy's nature and overarching thinking, of its long term project and goals is required, something you aren't paying sufficient attention to so far, limiting your view to conjunctural factors instead (and misinterpreting these when you conclude that Iranian and US interests are converging).



> As I wrote before, the only reason that the Islamic Republic has lasted for 41 years is because from a game theoretical point of view, the IR has successfully established a win-win situation for herself and the Americans where the Islamic Republic and its close circles remain in power and the US collects the economic benefits of having them in power indirectly. The status quo is good for the Americans and the Israelis. It is not bad for the Islamic Republic in the sense that they can remain in power and steal people's wealth and resources. And it is terrible for the Iranian people who have to tolerate them due to the lack of a better alternative at the moment.



Game theory as a reading grid of international politics suffers many imperfections, but that's beside the point (especially since even the game theoretical approach won't automatically validate your perception).

You're free to dwell in that sort of persuasion, but facts speak for themselves.

To pretend that the entire recent history of confrontation between the US and Iran has merely amounted to some sort of a fallacious "show" intended to fool the masses, is preposterous beyond measure. To suggest that the US regime and its zionist masters are not bent on targeting every nation-state potentially capable of challenging the illegal settler state's stability, reveals geopolitical short sightedness. To remain oblivious to problematics such as globalism and the professed project for a one-world regime pursued by globalist elites, is representative of a limited outlook on world events.

As said, the very terrorist attack against Soleimani you integrate into your anti-IR rhetoric, defeats your above cited conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310745691279495168






























from: https://www.rt.com/russia/501974-karabakh-fighting-intensifies-plane-downed/

*Armenia claims Azerbaijani artillery attacks are intensifying as Nagorno-Karabakh officials allege they've downed Azeri warplane *




Azeri artillery firing on Nagorno-Karabakh, in still image from video released by Azerbaijan's Defence Ministry, September 28, 2020. © Handout via REUTERS

Fighting between Azerbaijani and Armenian forces over the disputed region of Nagorno-Karabakh intensified, on Monday, with heavy civilian and military casualties reported amid disputed claims of an Azeri warplane being shot down.

Azerbaijani troops and forces from Nagorno-Karabakh have been trading artillery and rocket fire, with the population of much of Karabakh told to seek shelter. Meanwhile, Armenia has declared a general mobilization and barred men between the ages of 18 and 55 from leaving the country, except with the approval of military authorities.

The most intense attacks took place in the Aras river valley, near the border with Iran, and the Matagis-Talish front in the northeast of the region, according to Armenian Defense Ministry spokesman Artsrun Hovhannisyan. He claimed that the Azeri side has lost 22 tanks and a dozen other vehicles, along with 370 dead and many wounded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310588852793421824
Artur Sargsyan, deputy commander of the Nagorno-Karabakh military, said their own losses so far have amounted to 84 dead and more than 200 wounded. Both figures should be understood in the context of an ongoing information war run by the belligerents.

Vagram Pogosyan, spokesman for the president of the self-declared Artsakh Republic – the ethnic Armenian de-facto government in the capital Stepanakert – said their forces shot down an Azeri An-2 airplane outside the town of Martuni on Monday. This is in addition to some three dozen drones, including ones provided by Turkey, that the Armenian forces claim to have shot down over the past 48 hours.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310642793065459712
Baku has denied the reports, saying only that two civilians were killed on Monday, in addition to five on Sunday, and 30 were injured. There was no official information on military casualties. Reports concerning the downed airplane were rejected as _“not corresponding to reality.”_

Azeri forces have taken several strategically important locations near the village of Talish in Nagorno-Karabakh, Colonel Anar Eyvazov, spokesman for the Defense Ministry in Baku, said in a statement. He was also quoted by the Interfax news agency as saying that Lernik Vardanyan, an Armenian airborne commander, was killed near Talish. Armenia has denied this and labelled it “disinformation.”









Armenia braced for LONG WAR in Nagorno-Karabakh, PM Pashinyan's adviser warns saying Turkey behaves like ‘regional terminator’


The ongoing fighting over the disputed Nagorno-Karabakh region is unlikely to end quickly, a top Armenian official has warned. He said Yerevan is preparing for a protracted conflict, not least because of Turkey’s role in events.




www.rt.com





In a video conference on Monday, Azeri President Ilham Aliyev told UN General Secretary Antonio Guterres that the question of Nagorno-Karabakh should be resolved in line with UN Security Council resolutions guaranteeing the territorial integrity of Azerbaijan, and called for the urgent withdrawal of Armenian troops from _“occupied territories.”_

The current Azeri offensive is backed by Turkey, whose President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has called Armenia _“the biggest threat”_ to peace in the region and called for it to end the _“occupation”_ of Azeri land.

_“Recent developments have given all influential regional countries an opportunity to put in place realistic and fair solutions,”_ he said in Istanbul on Monday.









Time to end 'occupation' of Nagorno-Karabakh, Turkish leader Erdogan tells Armenia as border clashes with Azerbaijan continue


Peace will be achieved in Nagorno-Karabakh only if Armenia ends its "occupation" and vacates the inherently "Azerbaijani land," Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has declared as fighting over the disputed region continues.




www.rt.com





Unconfirmed reports that Turkish-backed militants from northern Syria have been transported to Azerbaijan to fight the Armenians have been denied by Baku as _“complete nonsense.”_ They amount to _“another provocation from the Armenian side,”_ Khikmet Gadzhiev, an aide to President Aliyev, told Al Jazeera.

Meanwhile, Armenian Prime Minister Nikol Pashinyan vowed his people _“won't retreat a single millimeter from defending our people and our Artsakh.”_ All Armenians _“must unite to defend our history, our homeland, identity, our future and our present,_” Pashinyan tweeted on Sunday from Yerevan.

Nagorno-Karabakh is one of several border disputes left over from the collapse of the Soviet Union. An enclave predominantly populated by Armenians, it seceded from Azerbaijan in 1988 and declared itself the Republic of Artsakh following a bitter war in 1992-94.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310504381863862272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310670847569465349

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310669823647588354
*Reuters, citing sources in the Syrian opposition factions: Turkey has provided each fighter who transports to Azerbaijan a monthly salary of $ 1500

Armenian forces repelled Azerbaijani tank assault at "south east axis"*


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310512200168230912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310630854654390272


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


> which was being repeated by the likes of Falcon29 on this forum





SalarHaqq said:


> Again you sound more and more like Falcon29. I gain the impression of having to reply to a copy-paste of his former arguments.





SalarHaqq said:


> It's plain obvious how your assertions on Iran's foreign policy are quasi identical to Falcon29's



Dude , did I give you ptsd or something? Shit, my bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> Dude , did I give you ptsd or something? Shit, my bad.



If it makes you feel better, be my guest and tell yourself that. You're simply the only characteristic example known to both the user I was replying to and to myself, so I cited you. 

That was quick, by the way. So you're monitoring the "Iranian Chill Thread" incognito?  Hahaha.


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


> If it makes you feel better, be my guest and tell yourself that. You're simply the only characteristic example known to both the user I was replying to and to myself, so I cited you.
> 
> That was quick, by the way. So you're monitoring the "Iranian Chill Thread" incognito?  Hahaha.



I follow my lover everywhere, don't be surprised.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> I follow my lover everywhere, don't be surprised.



You're mighty silent an admirer. Are we of the shy type?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Shams313

@Falcon29 @SalarHaqq 

N.B : Butt holes r illegal.


----------



## Shams313

https://downloadly.ir






__





دانلود رایگان نرم افزار


دانلود رایگان نرم افزار،کرک و سریال نرم افزار،آنتی ویروس،ویندوز 7،ویندوز 8.1،ویندوز 10،ویندوز 11،برنامه اندروید،نرم افزار اندروید،نرم افزار مهندسی،برنامه نویسی،ویندوز




soft98.ir





Paradise for me....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310832968227852290

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> That's hardly relevant to the point I made by posting these videos. If you find anything ridiculous or funny about these clips, then by all means go ahead and address those aspects please. If not, then it is now unanimously established that predictions about the IR's "imminent downfall", with reference to the same old mantras claiming that "the people are on the brink of explosion", have consistently proven to be red herrings for the past four decades.
> 
> So for all I care, those eager to join that chorus and the list of characters chanting it, are welcome to keep repeating ten times per day how the IR's "downfall" is going to occur "very soon".
> 
> It'll be factual if and when it takes place, prior to that it's a more or less plausible prediction.
> 
> It's considerably more complex than that. Read Marx. Read the classics of sociology. People are far from being automatically destined to rebel against the state authority when their basic needs aren't met. Many other factors come into play.
> 
> Now this is not to say some riot will or will not take place here and there in Iran, I'm just refuting what is being presented as a general socio-economic rule.
> 
> I don't see any contradiction there. General Salami isn't the first one to have made such a remark; it seems you missed the interview with general Hajizadeh several months ago, where he said that killing a maximum number of US troops wasn't the goal of the operation.
> 
> However, that doesn't mean none were killed in effect. Saying "we did not particularly intend to kill simple soldiers" is not the same as saying "no soldier was killed in the attack".
> 
> My point stands, there's no proof that nobody was killed in the strikes. Statements from the US regime, whose officials resort to lying as part of their modus operandi and at times gladly admit to it, do not qualify as evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lie After Lie: What Colin Powell Knew About Iraq 15 Years Ago and What He Told the U.N.
> 
> 
> The evidence is irrefutable: Powell consciously deceived the world in his 2003 presentation making the case for war with Saddam Hussein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go on and show us what is "nonsensical", "fanatical" or "irrational" about what I've had to say.
> 
> And what exactly makes you think your views are unanimously shared by everyone?
> 
> As for Raefipour, he's one of the most popular speakers in Iran. Venues hosting his conferences are systematically full. If the points I make are in line with Raefipour's, it follows that a lot of Iranians won't be upset by them, quite the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> Outlandish assessment. The fact that the intensity of Washington's "regime change" efforts against Iran - and by that I mean the entire scope of measures taken hitherto by the US, has gone into overdrive instead of abating, squarely disproves these far-fetched notions.
> 
> These facts you cite in support of your conclusion (be it US arms sales to the Saudis, or the freezing of Iranian assets) do not represent new developments, and none point to nor imply any qualitative reversal in the utterly hostile relationship between the US regime and Islamic Iran.
> 
> As for the US regime's (and it's zionist masters') ulterior motives, and why said motives absolutely necessitate the elimination not just of the Islamic Republic but of Iran as a functional, unified nation-state, I already explained these in my previous reply as well as in numerous aforegone comments.
> 
> To understand this, deeper consideration of the global oligarchy's nature and overarching thinking, of its long term project and goals is required, something you aren't paying sufficient attention to so far, limiting your view to conjunctural factors instead (and misinterpreting these when you conclude that Iranian and US interests are converging).
> 
> 
> 
> Game theory as a reading grid of international politics suffers many imperfections, but that's beside the point (especially since even the game theoretical approach won't automatically validate your perception).
> 
> You're free to dwell in that sort of persuasion, but facts speak for themselves.
> 
> To pretend that the entire recent history of confrontation between the US and Iran has merely amounted to some sort of a fallacious "show" intended to fool the masses, is preposterous beyond measure. To suggest that the US regime and its zionist masters are not bent on targeting every nation-state potentially capable of challenging the illegal settler state's stability, reveals geopolitical short sightedness. To remain oblivious to problematics such as globalism and the professed project for a one-world regime pursued by globalist elites, is representative of a limited outlook on world events.
> 
> As said, the very terrorist attack against Soleimani you integrate into your anti-IR rhetoric, defeats your above cited conclusion.


You're truly misinformed if you think what happened during Aban riots is something that happens in a country where people are satisfied with their lives. More than 100 banks were looted, burnt down or even completely destroyed. Several gas stations were completely destroyed. Several municipalities in satellite cities of Tehran were attacked, looted and burnt down. Iran's flags were burnt down in some cities in Khuzestan. Some claim that some of the rioters were armed. Even hospitals were attacked by angry rioters and you think that people aren't on the verge of exploding? You are either truly retarded, or pretend to be so to continue your pointless arguments.

The problem with Raefipoor type lunatics like you is that you think people actually give a **** about the down fall of the IR. Nobody does. But a Syria scenario becomes more and more likely when things like the Aban riots become common. And they will become a common phenomenon if the economic situation doesn't improve drastically immediately.

It's a basic fact of life, that is believed to be true by sociologists and criminologists, that when people have nothing to lose, they get violent and aggressive. It is a natural defense mechanism of human beings to survive. The theories of some communist politician cannot deny what is widely believed to be true by experts and ordinary people through experience. Visit a prison and hear the life stories of people committing violent crimes and then connect the dots on your own.

General Hajizadeh claimed that the IRGC was in possession of video proofs of dead American troops right after the missile attack and threatened the Americans to release them. General Salami's statement completely denies the possibility of over 200 dead American soldiers, which was initially claimed by the IRGC officials and they insisted on it. When Salami says that they did not intend to kill American soldiers, it significantly strengthens the widely-believed hypothesis that no American troops were killed, meaning that all claims made after the attack were just baseless lies and hot air for propaganda purposes. Just like their out of desperation phone calls to C-Span. LOL

Manoto has millions of viewers too. So, what's your point? Since when having an audience makes a lunatic like Raefipoor less of a lunatic? Since when the number of viewers or having a wide audience proves that you're right? He's the same guy that talks about Jinns and superstitious stuff. It's such a sad state of affairs that a guy like Raefipoor has a large audience.

Why does it have to be a new development? That's quite irrelevant. As a matter of fact, an equilibrium point by definition is a point that the system maintains to stay in without a major change in external factors. So, the fact that this is not a new development strengthens my argument, not weaken it. The rest of your post is also just blah blah, ignoring even things that you asked from me and I answered.

You claimed that Iran had not been contained. You were disproved by telling you how the JCPOA, not only set back Iran's nuclear program for years, but also stopped Iran's space program (which goes hand in hand with our ballistic missile program) for years. You preferred to ignore it and didn't even show the decency to respond to it because you had nothing to say there.

It remains a valid point that Iran has been contained after the JCPOA. Our scientific growth has slowed down significantly. Our previously growing influence has now been limited to only our traditional allies and militia groups in the region. It remains a fact that currently the status quo is against Iran's interests and in favor of Iran's enemies and the Islamic Republic lacks a clear strategy to get out of it. It remains a fact that the minimum salary in Iran is now barely 100 USD which is unprecedented. It remains a fact that Khamenei supports Rouhani's policies and he is completely responsible for the treasonous deal called the JCPOA due to his support for Rouhani and Zarif. It remains a fact that the parliament wanted to impeach Rouhani but Khamenei didn't allow it and they stopped the impeachment. It remains a fact that when Zarif in the parliament said that Khamenei approved the negotiations, no parliament member could deny it. It remains a fact that the "revolutionary" parliament has done nothing to force Rouhani to stand firm against the Western continuous aggressive policies against us.

Finally, if you want to discuss things with me, state facts and talk about numbers please. I'm not really interested in exchange of personal opinions or theories with people. Talk about facts and numbers with me. Talk about Iran's negative GDP growth for 3 consecutive years (we're talking about -7% and -6% GDP growth in two consecutive years, with forecasts for this year to be not any better). Talk about Iran's rising GINI coefficient. Talk about Iran's HDI which has stopped improving since 2018. Talk about the fact that a moving death bed called Pride is now worth 140 million Tomans, meaning that it is worth 46 months of the minimum wage. At the end of the day, numbers speak louder than what you or I believe to be true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> He really said that? :O I didn't know that, otherwise I wouldn't have wasted my time on him.
> I knew he was peculiar, but I thought he was like that because he was not Iranian and not familiar with our culture. Look at his flags, I thought he was from Pakistan.


He calls himself ''Salar haqq'' but everything he stands for is propaganda, lies,lies and lies. He is just basically rehashing the same pro estabilishment garbage over and over again without providing any real solution to the problems of the country. I doubt it is even his country, perhaps some pakistani diehard fan of some mullah in Iran.
Anyway, that does not matter. People like you with such intricate knowledge about the history and social makeup of Iran should absolutely not engage in a fruitless conversation with a brainwashed individual.
Any healthy person engaging in a discussion will backtrack on some points admitting they were wrong at some point and will display their sanity. But there is seriously something wrong with someone claiming to be the godfather of all justice and truth without backtracking even 1 cm on any topic. Stay far away my friend. Just put on ignore list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> (To anyone reading this, don't take it personally or too deeply. I'm just venting a little bit.)
> 
> Oh shit, I didn't even know they called C-SPAN, did they really call them? That's beyond sad man...
> 
> Things like this make me even more worried about Iran's future. If we have leaders who's worth isn't much and their words mean less than the papers it's written on. All we're left with is a bunch of men with missiles talking out their assess collectively. Just children pretending to be men. I think what bugs me the most is all the talk of "action" with very little actual action. How many fucking times are we going to have to hear some X or Y Iranian military figure head say "AMRIKA/ISRAEL ZIONISTS BETTER NOT ATTACK, WE WILL ATTACK 10000000000 TIMES STRONGER!!, BE KHODA MA MIKOONIM, BAVAR KHON!!". Just comes off as desperate and unnecessary. Just shut up and quietly do your job professionally without acting like a used-car salesman lmao.
> 
> Although it has been all said and done. The Ayn Al-Assad attack should have been MUCH more comprehensive than it was. Still don't understand why Iran didn't blow up the drones, planes and helicopters sitting right there on the tarmac. Would have at least sent a considerably stronger message to the Americans.....
> 
> Idk about you Qwecxz-jan, but I'm increasingly reaching the end of my rope with Iran. Soon all I will give two-shits about is the new military weapons Iran periodically unveils and that's about it..


People are slowly finally starting to realize that those in top positions in the estabilishment are there just for the benefits they receive. One recent example, didn't Hajizadeh himself admit live on tv for being responsible for shooting down that Ukrainian airliner ? What kept him from resigning ? Giving up privilige status is too much of a burden i guess ?

I do not know what these guys are smoking but if you are going to fight and ''resist'' why all the barking then ? Why not first grow and BECOME STRONGER (like what China is doing) and then put yourself into a battle versus US and their lapdog Israel?

Why, when you are enriching uranium you release controversial statements about destroying the Zionist regime when you very well know that their propaganda machines are going to turn it against you completely delegitimizing everything you have done and going to do and put the country under such a heavy burden.. unprepared?

About the Soleimani retaliation. That was a complete joke.. not that there is something wrong with our weapons, infact they were so precise that they could be used in a ''political message''. What is wrong they are in the wrong hands.. in the hands of people that are trying to leech and suck the Iranian people dry in the name of resistance. It is absolutely disgusting what is happening.

I am not even talking about the weekly smacks IRGC receives in Syria and recently inside the country too. And the usual barkings always occur without firing even 1 bullet towards Israel itself.

Many more things....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Fight over Nagorny Karabakh is intensifying. 









Armenian Ministry of Defense: Turkish F-16 from Ganja airbase shot down Su-25 fighter jet of Armenian Air Forces. Pilot killed Varadis - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Armenian Ministry of Defense: Turkish F-16 from Ganja airbase shot down Su-25 fighter jet of Armenian Air Forces. Pilot killed. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com




*Armenian Ministry of Defense: Turkish F-16 from Ganja airbase shot down Su-25 fighter jet of Armenian Air Forces. Pilot killed*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310958617567342593








Turkish Air Force in no way participates in military operations in Karabakh - Aliyev Bakı, - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Turkish Air Force in no way participates in military operations in Karabakh - Aliyev. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com




*Turkish Air Force in no way participates in military operations in Karabakh - Aliyev*









Armenia destroyed Azerbaijani supply truck with ammunition Karabakh - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Armenia destroyed Azerbaijani supply truck with ammunition. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com




*Armenia destroyed Azerbaijani supply truck with ammunition*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310980552489668609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310697970002731013

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310939772341362693

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310951467910672386








Nagorny Karabakh authorities now say that F-16 was used over region Nagorny Karabakh - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Nagorny Karabakh authorities now say that F-16 was used over region. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com




*Nagorny Karabakh authorities now say that F-16 was used over region*


----------



## aryobarzan

Watched the Biden/Trump debate on CNN..my advice to Iranian Americans...get out before the 2nd US civil war starts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

So the Armenians have lost about 10x 9K33 OSA air defense systems, mostly destroyed by Azeri/Turkish drone strikes. 

They have however been able to shoot down a dozen or more Azeri/Turkish drones, helicopters/planes, etc and both sides have seemingly destroyed dozens of the others armor.

This site documents things pretty well, but of course on a battlefield oftentimes things cannot be documented for various reasons.






LOSTARMOUR | Военно-аналитический портал |







lostarmour.info





Anyways I believe that Iran should be looking to deter Turkish expansionism, which could also threaten Iranian territory in the future.

I believe that the Herz-9 or Ya-Zahra would be a good short range option and the Sayyad or 3rd of Khordad would be a great medium range option for them.

Loitering munitions like the Karrar or Samad drone would be great for Armenia. Something like the Mohajer would also be a great fit.

In reality they're most likely going to look to Russia and Russia will most likely give them some systems for free but if the Armenians would be looking to purchase weapons, Iran would be a cheaper and more effective option for them.

Any thoughts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

If Azerbaijan will occupy Nagorno-Karabakh region -next step will be to occupy southern Armenia with Turkish support, and this will create a continious land bridge between Turkey and Azerbaijan allowing these two countries to link with each other.---this will turn Turkey into a dominant power in the Caucasus.

Once having a land bridge with Azerbaijan and deploying military bases in Azerbaijan, Turkey will use Azerbaijani territory to influence nearby Dagestanis and CHechens in Russia, thus threatening territorial integrity of Russia and influence Iranian Azeri population.

It is in Russian and Iranian interest that Armenia win this war and survive as a country.

Terrain there is mountaineous and defence for Armenia is easy--all they need is ATGMs, MANPADs, tactical UAVs, air defences and artillery ---Russia can provide all of this.

If Turkey will enter the conflict than it is Russia's job to protect Armenia since they have a security agreement with Armenia.

Iran which is already overextended in the ME should remain neutral allowing Russia to protect Armenia

My opinion is that Azeris can;t win the war on their own and Turkey will not support them because of fear of potential war with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310859299195891713
Azerbaijan is now claiming to have destroyed an S-300 battery. No proof so far though. 

Honestly I don't think Iran even needs to get involved. Russia by itself will not allow Turkey to establish hegemony in the Caucasus region, disturbing a fragile balance that has existed for quite some time. 

I just think that some Iranian weapons would be a great fit for the Armenians, llike Karrar, Samad or Mohajer drone or Herz-9, Ya Zahra for short range and Sayyad, 3rd of Khordad for medium range but I guess Russia will supply them for free. 

If Turkey were to make a major move though, Iran would probably have to escalate, maybe coordinate with Russia and establish a no fly zone and work on some objectives to re-establish a status quo. 

Like I said I believe the Turks know better than to push their luck. Turkey's economy is crumbling but unlike Iran, Turkey is not under sanctions and unlike Iran, Turkey has no natural resources to fall back on. 

Erdogan is becoming increasingly desperate trying to rally up nationalist sentiments to stay in power. It's a tried and tested method commonly used by Authoritarian leaders when the economy falters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Honestly, the Azerbaijan-Armenia skirmishes are none of our business. Let them beat the crap out of each other. All that matters for us in that war is the balance of power in the Caucasus, which hasn't been changed so far. And it is highly unlikely that it can be changed in a significant way either. Armenia can always annex the autonomous region of Nakhchivan if push comes to shove.


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Honestly, the Azerbaijan-Armenia skirmishes are none of our business. Let them beat the crap out of each other. All that matters for us in that war is the balance of power in the Caucasus, which hasn't been changed so far. And it is highly unlikely that it can be changed in a significant way either. Armenia can always annex the autonomous region of Nakhchivan if push comes to shove.


Disagree brother. Here we have, our former stolen lands, our former province Azarbaijan going against our interests and wishes every single time. They are also the main base of Mossad against Iran posing serious threat to our national security. On top of that sometimes they fan the flames of social unrest in Iran especially in our Azari populated areas. Armenia never played such games against Iran, they were always a faithful productive group within Iran and we have not encountered any issues with them.

Basically with Azarbaijan, thanks to Qajar dynasty and Russian imperialsts we have a situation now that our former lands go full retard against their own motherland. I call this betrayal no matter if it is 200-300 years old. Still very recent imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Disagree brother. Here we have, our former stolen lands, our former province Azarbaijan going against our interests and wishes every single time. They are also the main base of Mossad against Iran posing serious threat to our national security. On top of that sometimes they fan the flames of social unrest in Iran especially in our Azari populated areas. Armenia never played such games against Iran, they were always a faithful productive group within Iran and we have not encountered any issues with them.
> 
> Basically with Azarbaijan, thanks to Qajar dynasty and Russian imperialsts we have a situation now that our former lands go full retard against their own motherland. I call this betrayal no matter if it is 200-300 years old. Still very recent imo.


I agree with you, but even if Armenia pushes Azerbaijan back, the behavior of the Republic of Azerbaijan towards Iran will not change. We cannot overthrow Aliyev without military intervention and a military intervention in Azerbaijan is out of question. So, as long as it doesn't turn into an all-out war lasting for months or years, this is a war that we can't really care less about at the moment. Let them beat the crap out of each other and weaken their armies to reach a stalemate at the end. And the status quo is already in favor of Armenia. So, let them fight. It's better for us to stay completely neutral in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> I agree with you, but even if Armenia pushes Azerbaijan back, the behavior of the Republic of Azerbaijan towards Iran will not change. We cannot overthrow Aliyev without military intervention and a military intervention in Azerbaijan is out of question. So, as long as it doesn't turn into an all-out war lasting for months or years, this is a war that we can't really care less about at the moment. Let them beat the crap out of each other and weaken their armies to reach a stalemate at the end. And the status quo is already in favor of Armenia. So, let them fight. It's better for us to stay completely neutral in my opinion.


That is right. Azarbaijan can never militarily dislodge Armenia from Gharabagh... but if somehow Armenia itself comes under serious Azarbaijani/Turkish threats then we must act or we will have another hostile neighbour.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> That is right. Azarbaijan can never militarily dislodge Armenia from Gharabagh... but if somehow Armenia itself comes under serious Azarbaijani/Turkish threats then we must act or we will have another hostile neighbour.


I doubt that Azerbaijan alone can be any threat to the integrity of Armenia. Turkey can change the balance of power, but I doubt that Turkey would risk engaging Russia in Armenia. But yes, if things get really serious, we should support Armenia. But as of now, it's just another pointless war that we can't care less about in my opinion.


----------



## Successwill

Put the war aside guys!!!!. 

i am in the process of learning Persian and it is not easy to find English2Persion or Turkish2Persion.. Any recomendations.??? Grammar, vocabulary building PDFs, websites etc. Any resource please share!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

I watched the American debate last night, it was basically like a petulant child vs a senior citizen that struggled to put words together most of the debate. If the democrats lose this election, they have only themselves to blame. Bernie Sanders would have humiliated Trump if he was their candidate. Here is his comments post debate:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

QWECXZ said:


> I agree with you, but even if Armenia pushes Azerbaijan back, the behavior of the Republic of Azerbaijan towards Iran will not change. We cannot overthrow Aliyev without military intervention and a military intervention in Azerbaijan is out of question. So, as long as it doesn't turn into an all-out war lasting for months or years, this is a war that we can't really care less about at the moment.* Let them beat the crap out of each other* and weaken their armies to reach a stalemate at the end. And the status quo is already in favor of Armenia. So, let them fight. It's better for us to stay completely neutral in my opinion.


No. Armenia should weaken Azerbayjan and liberate more lands if possible. Armenia is not a mossad-paradise unlike Azerbayjan (who recently condemned Yemeni Houthi resistance). Armenia is trustable neighbour and has no claims against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

Video of Iranian Azeris attacking military truck that was transporting weapons from Iran to Armenia





Also there are news about Iran moving tanks to the border with Azerbaijan


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

GWXP said:


> Video of Iranian Azeris attacking military truck that was transporting weapons from Iran to Armenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there are news about Iran moving tanks to the border with Azerbaijan


Could be fake video (old video with new fake title/fake voice)


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> You're truly a special kind of idiot if you think what happened during Aban riots is something that happens in a country where people are satisfied with their lives. More than 100 banks were looted, burnt down or even completely destroyed. Several gas stations were completely destroyed. Several municipalities in satellite cities of Tehran were attacked, looted and burnt down. Iran's flags were burnt down in some cities in Khuzestan. Some claim that some of the rioters were armed. Even hospitals were attacked by angry rioters and you think that people aren't on the verge of exploding? You are either truly retarded, or pretend to be so to continue your pointless arguments.



You are misquoting me. I never commented on the scientifically vague notion you bring up of whether people are "satisfied with their lives". Please read correctly what it is you are replying to.

You seem not to be entirely aware of the basic criteria underlying social upheaval, and your comment is that of a layman in this regard. When discussing these topics, one of the central concepts highlighted by scholars is that of subjectivity. Subjectivity, in turn, implies that people can be dissatisfied regardless and often in contradiction with the objective reality of their material situation.

Plus, the looters and rioters represented but a small minority of the Iranian people. There are dissatisfied people everywhere. But not everywhere are they backed, organized and constantly incited by the entire media and intelligence apparatus of the world's acting "superpower". Food for thought.

I shall reiterate my conclusion: you tend to overstate the relevance and significance of the event with respect to the stability of the political order in the Islamic Republic. If these riots are what you're pinning hopes on, well, then you'll quite assuredly end up being disappointed, not unlike those oppositionists beatifully showcased by Omid Dana.

Your insult ("idiot") was reported.



> The problem with Raefipoor type lunatics like you is that you think people actually give a **** about the down fall of the IR. Nobody does. But a Syria scenario becomes more and more likely when things like the Aban riots become common. And they will become a common phenomenon if the economic situation doesn't improve drastically immediately.



Another insult ("lunatic"), reported. I'd invite you to adopt some manners, I don't know in what social environment and with what sort of people you normally converse, but this is not that place and I am not those people. Hope it sinks in this time.

I'm sorry to say but at this point your speech pretty much reminds me of those oppositionists shown in the videos I posted earlier, because of your extremely confident assurance as to what "people" want or think, when in fact you are merely issuing conjectures, and quite biased ones at that.

A Syrian scenario will unfold only if Iranians are stupid enough to let it unfold. However I trust a large proportion of Iranians are sufficiently wise to avert such a development. Besides, the IR and the Syrian Arab Republic are vastly different from numerous angles, which again makes such predictions more than unlikely, economic woes notwithstanding.

I'm afraid that with every post, you are positioning yourself as a hopeful candidate for an future entry in the best-of series of failed apocalyptic predictions. We'll talk again in a couple of months, and perhaps years.



> It's a basic fact of life, that is believed to be true by sociologists and criminologists, that when people have nothing to lose, they get violent and aggressive. It is a natural defense mechanism of human beings to survive. The theories of some communist politician cannot deny what is widely believed to be true by experts and ordinary people through experience. Visit a prison and hear the life stories of people committing violent crimes and then connect the dots on your own.



This remark of yours shows you have no mastery of this partcular subject matter. Not that this would be a grave thing, after all you claimed to be a student at Sharif University, didn't you, therefore you will readily be excused for not being familiar with the scholarly sociological literature on social revolt and unrest.

However, you can't claim to be thoroughly familiar with what classic authors dealing with the topic have written if you insist on reiterating the above cited assertion. No, people do not necessarily revolt when faced with poverty. Subjectivity, perception, habit, culture, comparative evolution of the economic standing of social groups, social psychology and causal assessment all play decisive roles in determining whether or not a situation of material deprivation will or will not trigger social mobilization, which itself can take multiple shapes and forms. Which is why we can witness many cases of extreme material vulnerability that aren't followed by protests, riots, revolts or revolutions, while others are.

As said, inform yourself, read classic works from relevant scholars if you're genuinely interested in deepening your understanding of the issue. If requested, I can provide you with a succint yet useful bibliographic orientation to this effect.

By the way, Karl Marx was no "politician", but an author, a publicist. This one really ought to be public knowledge (but let's be lenient again and excuse the slight confusion, since this obviously isn't your field of specialization... to each his own).

I'll leave you with a little hint that might underscore why the simplified theorem you formulated with regards to social mobilization, is hardly shared by authors of reference: look up Marx's concept of _Lumpenproletariat_, and how this _Lumpenproletariat_ owing to its lack of _class consciousness_ (another concept discussed by Marx) will tend to serve the Capital (including its state superstructure).



> General Hajizadeh claimed that the IRGC was in possession of video proofs of dead American troops right after the missile attack and threatened the Americans to release them. General Salami's statement completely denies the possibility of over 200 dead American soldiers, which was initially claimed by the IRGC officials and they insisted on it. When Salami says that they did not intend to kill American soldiers, it significantly strengthens the widely-believed hypothesis that no American troops were killed, meaning that all claims made after the attack were just baseless lies and hot air for propaganda purposes. Just like their out of desperation phone calls to C-Span. LOL



I don't remember Iranian officials and in particular general Hajizadeh, claiming that 200 US troops were killed in the attack. As a matter of fact I just launched a web search that did not yield any results to the contrary.

What did appear in Iranian media, however, is a statement from an unnamed IRGC official suggesting that around 80 G.I.'s were killed and 200* injured. *In effect, the injured count admitted to by the US regime - after long and repeated denials, has surpassed 100. When it comes to how many were killed, as I showed, the US regime has a proven record of using lies as a tool of state policy.

So unless I missed the declaration you are referring to, it'd make for a welcome change if you got the figures you resort to right, and stopped exaggerating them to support your claims (this is after you understated/exaggerated Iran's nuclear break-out times before and after the JCPOA, respectively).

The above quote contains a faulty conclusions: "strengthening" a hypothesis and "proving" it aren't the same. Therefore, general Salami's remark does not necessarily "mean" that "all claims made after the attack were just baseless lies and hot air for propaganda purposes".

As a matter of fact, there is no absolute contradiction between the two statements you put side by side. When one says one's aim was not to primarily kill simple enemy soldiers, that doesn't imply no enemy soldiers were killed.

We don't know who made the call to C-Span. Could as well have been the work of anti-IR elements seeking to harm Iran's image. This is actually pretty common in psy-ops operations. Or it could have been some random Iranian unaffiliated with any state agency, let alone with the IRGC.

This is a common issue I came to encounter in the present discussion: some of the conclusions you reach might suit your pre-established biases and opinions, yet the things you evoke do not necessarily call for those conclusions; for in reality, there is a wide range of valid alternate explanations to said things. More on this below.



> Manoto has millions of viewers too. So, what's your point? Since when having an audience makes a lunatic like Raefipoor less of a lunatic? Since when the number of viewers or having a wide audience proves that you're right? He's the same guy that talks about Jinns and superstitious stuff. It's such a sad state of affairs that a guy like Raefipoor has a large audience.



First of all, please read what you are responding to more carefully. You come accross as angered by my comments, to the point of denting your composure. There's no reason to react in this way.

The point I made (I believe it was pretty clear from my formulation, actually), was that if my views are in line with Raefipour's, and given Raefipour's popularity with the Iranian public, then your assertion that I am upsetting Iranians is a highly relative one, and many Iranians will actually be bound to appreciate what I have to say.

Hope this clears it up for you as to what the point is.



> Why does it have to be a new development? That's quite irrelevant. As a matter of fact, an equilibrium point by definition is a point that the system maintains to stay in without a major change in external factors. So, the fact that this is not a new development strengthens my argument, not weaken it. The rest of your post is also just blah blah, ignoring even things that you asked from me and I answered.



It's hugely relevant to your argumentation because you claim that this is a newly occurring situation, and that prior to this, the IR's policies were indeed harming zio-American interests, as apparent in your use of the phrase "no longer" (or some synonymous expression). Unless you intend to flip flop and alter your statement into "the US in fact _never_ viewed Iran's actions as a challenge".

I discern some contradictions and inoperative deductions in your arguments.

Let me highlight a few:

- You claim the US wouldn't want to attack Iran even if it could do so at low cost. But elsewhere, you will gladly label the terrorist strike against Hajj Qassem a "declaration of war" (your exact words), simply because it serves your incorrect claim that Iran is entirely powerless against the US regime.

- You suggest that the US regime is benefitting from Iran's stance in that it can portray Iran as a bogeyman, thereby convincing the Saudis to purchase billions of arms from the American defence industry. 

Notwithstanding the fact that this proves nothing about Washington's enmity or lack thereof vis a vis Iran, since a similar argument could be made about, say, the confrontation of superpowers during the Cold War, and it would equally prove wrong: then too, US arms manufacturers profited hugely from the Soviet threat given that this led every US ally (including the deposed shah of Iran, to name a particularly obvious case) to purchase massive amounts of weapons from America; the bipolar state of affairs also allowed the US regime to exert direct control over and to hold hostage half of the planet, which is far more than it could have dreamt of prior to WW2. Yet at the same time, nobody doubts that both the USSR and the USA were doing everything in their power to bring each other down.

Of course powers will seek to gain the most from a status quo they cannot immediately or easily (read: at low cost) overturn, but this does not mean that all their current circumstancial behaviours reflect their long term goals, goals which can very well consist in turning upside down that status quo when finally given a chance to do so. States have short- and long-term objectives and strategies. The US and zionist regime's ultimate goal is to destroy both the Islamic Republic and Iran herself.

When it comes to our present discussion, your claim suggests that the Saudi leadership is utterly dumb whereas you've gotten it perfectly right (in effect, you dismissed refutation of your theory as "nonsense"). Because if Iran is incapable and unwilling to harm to US interests (governed as it is, according to you, by a Leadership that seeks nothing but self-preservation and financial profit) - and causing damage to a major US ally would definitely qualify as harming US interests in everyone's books, then the Saudis would truly have to be moronic to let themselves be fooled by such gratuitious scaremongering by the Americans, and so they'd refrain from engaging in this sort of defence overspending.

Either that, or the Saudis are subordinated US vassals, meaning they _cannot _reject Washington's injunction to buy such huge amounts of weapons from America, even if it isn't their preferred choice. But in this case, it logically follows that America does *not need* an Iranian bogeyman to make the Saudis buy their weapons, and would have achieved the same result had the Islamic Republic not been in power, in which case it'd be enough for Washington to invoke some other pretext and the Saudis would oblige. So once again, your initial claim would be invalidated.

No matter how one looks at it, this argument you made about Saudi arms purchases from America, does *not* disprove anything about the US regime's hostile motivations against Iran, which are very real indeed.

- You insist that the IR leadership is "satisfied" with the regional and global status quo and that it has neither any interest nor any motivation to challenge it, because the present situation would allow said leadership to "rob the Iranian people of their wealth" while travelling back and forth between Iran and the west, where they'd spend their illegitimately acquired wealth.

Leaving aside the fact that this is contradicted by obvious daily events highlighting the intense, multi-dimensional conflict between Iran and the US regime (which is akin to a fully fledged unconventional war), and that neither the Supreme Leader nor IRGC commanders are known to accumulate personal wealth or to travel abroad for leisure, this does not square with the other assertion you keep making, according to which IR officials are digging their own graves through incompetent economic management of the country, which according to you might lead to a "Syrianization" of Iran pretty soon.

Everyone see the inherent contradiction here? But there's more: while domestic factors partly explain the economic woes Iran might have to cope with, it does not stand to debate that the illegal sanctions regime imposed by the US - in fact, the harshest set of sanctions ever slapped on a nation in history, plays a huge role, actually the biggest role, in this. So if as you purport, Iran's economic situation is posing an existential threat not just to the stability of the Islamic Republic but to Iranian society as a whole, then clearly the US regime is not interested in perpetuating the status quo, that is the survival of the Islamic Republic and of Iran.



> You claimed that Iran had not been contained. You were disproved by telling you how the JCPOA, not only set back Iran's nuclear program for years, but also stopped Iran's space program (which goes hand in hand with our ballistic missile program) for years. You preferred to ignore it and didn't even show the decency to respond to it because you had nothing to say there.



Are you really certain you read my reply properly? Because you're plain wrong, I very much addressed both these claims in minute detail, did not "ignore" anything and am actually decent enough not to respond in kind to the ad hominem attacks you've directed at me.

Your explanations didn't disprove it, and your contentions about the nuclear and space programs do not support your claim that Iran is succesfully being contained. Refer to my previous reply for more details.



> It remains a valid point that Iran has been contained after the JCPOA.



I disagree. And Iran surely has not been contained in the sense you were suggesting she had been, i. e. in such a way that henceforth, the US is satisfied with the status quo and no longer seeks "regime change" or to harm Iran in additional ways.



> Our scientific growth has slowed down significantly.



It doesn't imply Iran was "successfully" contained by the US regime. Scientific growth experiences ups and downs. Nothing is permanently acquired in this field.



> Our previously growing influence has now been limited to only our traditional allies and militia groups in the region.



No, it hasn't. That's an incorrect statement.



> It remains a fact that currently the status quo is against Iran's interests and in favor of Iran's enemies and the Islamic Republic lacks a clear strategy to get out of it.



It remains a fact that this is your subjective take on the matter, and that this can't be corroborated with solid enough evidence. In truth, Iran's overall geostrategic situation isn't really worse than it was prior to the JCPOA, and Iran is destined to score additional geopolitical points once the current western-apologetic liberal administration is voted out of office.



> It remains a fact that the minimum salary in Iran is now barely 100 USD which is unprecedented.



Does not imply Iran was "successfully" contained by the US regime. And minimum salary expressed in anything other than Purchasing power parity is a moot point, just as it is generally pretty inconclusivce to express it in US dollars given current circumstances as well as Iran's degree of self-sufficiency.



> It remains a fact that Khamenei supports Rouhani's policies and he is completely responsible for the treasonous deal called the JCPOA due to his support for Rouhani and Zarif.



Decidedly wrong. As long as one doesn't fully take into account (or as long as one chooses to ignore) the entire scope of parameters the Supreme Leader has had to manage when authorizing the JCPOA, one isn't in a position to pin any responsability on him.



> It remains a fact that the parliament wanted to impeach Rouhani but Khamenei didn't allow it and they stopped the impeachment.



And he had excellent reasons for doing so that have *nothing* do with his personal views about Rohani's policies, but instead have everything to do with his political cost/benefit calculations, knowing that Rohani would be out of office soon after anyway.



> It remains a fact that when Zarif in the parliament said that Khamenei approved the negotiations, no parliament member could deny it.



Neither do I. However, this has been addressed above (and expanded upon in prior forum comments I made).



> It remains a fact that the "revolutionary" parliament has done nothing to force Rouhani to stand firm against the Western continuous aggressive policies against us.



Why force him and cause a new round of political armwrestling (which liberals might capitalize on to score points) when he's guaranteed to be removed from power in a few months time?



> Finally, if you want to discuss things with me, state facts and talk about numbers please. I'm not really interested in exchange of personal opinions or theories with people.



I've countered your statements precisely enough. If there's something you're not interested in, you can just as well leave it be.



> Talk about Iran's negative GDP growth for 3 consecutive years (we're talking about -7% and -6% GDP growth in two consecutive years, with forecasts for this year to be not any better).



And I wonder what exactly this proves. Well, not the conclusions you arrived at, in any case.



> Talk about Iran's rising GINI coefficient. Talk about Iran's HDI which has stopped improving since 2018.



As determined by whom? Foreign institutions with insufficient access to data concerning Iran are not necessarily trustworthy.

Then again, we're talking about a measurement that is strongly affected by economic policy and that constantly evolves over time. Iran's economic policies are bound to experience drastic change in the upcoming administration, and the direction they'll take will be opposite to Rohani's neoliberal measures and welfare cuts. Which in turn is bound to reduce the GNI once again.

The gloomy and desperate picture you're painting is not only echoing (unintededly, I believe and would like to hope) the BBC / Manoto psy-ops narrative designed to destabilize Iran, it is furthermore presenting as irreversible and definite, things which by nature are everything but that.



> Talk about the fact that a moving death bed called Pride is now worth 140 million Tomans, meaning that it is worth 46 months of the minimum wage. At the end of the day, numbers speak louder than what you or I believe to be true.



Numbers always hide other numbers. Numbers are always subject to contextual interpretation and to instrumentalization.

Hope I'm not dealing with another person who believes social sciences can be reduced to mathematical equations.


_____




> He really said that?



No I didn't. Your friend has been lying to you.

Here's what I wrote back then (I'm paraphrasing): "it would be normal for patriotic Iranians to become dastboose hazrate aaghaa". And I stand by that statement.

Of course, I never included in my comment the insulting part "Dariush the Great" claims I did.

If I were you, I'd ask him to be more honest with you.



> I thought he was like that because he was not Iranian and not familiar with our culture.



I'm familiar with it, no worries.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> He calls himself ''Salar haqq'' but everything he stands for is propaganda, lies,lies and lies.



The opposite happens to be the case. Using Aristotelian _logos_, I am single-handedly neutralizing views which have much in common (whether deliberately or unintededly) with the BBC- / Manoto-narratives and psy-ops, the latter being the very definition of deceitful propaganda.



> without providing any real solution to the problems of the country



Actually, I'm the one who posted a long, 11-point proposal as the way forward for Iran just a few days ago in some other thread. I didn't see any other user do as much.

Aaaand... here it is for all to see:




__





Trump plans executive order to punish arms trade with Iran


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-iran-usa-arms-exclusive/exclusive-trump-plans-executive-order-to-punish-arms-trade-with-iran-sources-idUSKBN268308 WASHINGTON/UNITED NATIONS (Reuters) - U.S. President Donald Trump plans to issue an executive order allowing him to impose U.S. sanctions on...



defence.pk





You're turning the facts upside down here I'm afraid.

And In case you were in fact aware of that post of mine, I would inquire not to be dishonest.



> But there is seriously something wrong with someone claiming to be the godfather of all justice and truth without backtracking even 1 cm on any topic.



I never made such a claim, may you point to where I am supposed to have done so?



Dariush the Great said:


> People are slowly finally starting to realize that those in top positions in the estabilishment are there just for the benefits they receive.



Except that you first need to prove what privileges these would be in the case of IRGC generals, other than having their sons move up on waiting lists to join Iranian volunteers fighting in Syria (as done by the great sardar Hajizadeh).

This mantra that "people are slowly and finally starting to realize how bad the IR is", is an old and worn out one. I'd advise against taking it seriously, there is a high risk of getting disappointed at the end of the day, as 40+ years of history show.



> I do not know what these guys are smoking but if you are going to fight and ''resist'' why all the barking then ? Why not first grow and BECOME STRONGER (like what China is doing) and then put yourself into a battle versus US and their lapdog Israel?



Because the IR believes in the pursuit of Haqq.



> Why, when you are enriching uranium you release controversial statements about destroying the Zionist regime when you very well know that their propaganda machines are going to turn it against you completely delegitimizing everything you have done and going to do and put the country under such a heavy burden.. unprepared?



Iranian official statements aren't controversial. It's the enemy's media that make them out to be.

Iran never said it is going to "destroy the zionist regime" unless directly attacked by it, but promised to keep supporting the Resistance against that regime until it collapses under its own contradictions.



> About the Soleimani retaliation. That was a complete joke.. not that there is something wrong with our weapons, infact they were so precise that they could be used in a ''political message''. What is wrong they are in the wrong hands.. in the hands of people that are trying to leech and suck the Iranian people dry in the name of resistance. It is absolutely disgusting what is happening.



They are in the hands of some of the least corrupt decision makers to be found anywhere. IRGC officers are well known for their clean records, they have no Green Cards, no offshore bank accounts, no secondary residences in the west, and they don't usually send their children abroad.

You're confusing IRGC officers with liberal politicians.

Also, it's the big picture that counts in this regard. In the big picture, Iran's resilience and Resistance have been driving her enemies madder than mad... and there's absolutely nothing they can do about it. Their entire multi-pronged "maximum pressure" campaign, designed to bring Iran to her knees, has failed miserably.



> I am not even talking about the weekly smacks IRGC receives in Syria and recently inside the country too. And the usual barkings always occur without firing even 1 bullet towards Israel itself.
> 
> Many more things....



Can you name one single state actor that is actively arming and training local groups in Palestine and Lebanon that fight Isra"el"? You can't because there are none except for Islamic Iran.

Iran has fired many thousands of bullets at zionist occupation forces - via her allies. But for Iran to airlift large numbers of troops to the Levant (where exactly?) in order to "fire bullets" at them would not be particularly productive nor very sound.

________


By the way, you lied and insulted me by claiming something I cannot repeat, which I am supposed to have expressed with regards to Iran's Leader, which of course I never did.

Quite the shameful behaviour you displayed there, both because you did not speak the truth and because you allowed yourself to stoop to such a gutter level.

Now let's see if you'll practice your own moral injunctions and "backtrack" on this one.

In any case, your post was reported and there's hope moderators will adequately sanction such misplaced and dirty ad hominems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

> Honestly, the Azerbaijan-Armenia skirmishes are none of our business. Let them beat the crap out of each other. All that matters for us in that war is the balance of power in the Caucasus, which hasn't been changed so far. And it is highly unlikely that it can be changed in a significant way either. Armenia can always annex the autonomous region of Nakhchivan if push comes to shove.





> Disagree brother. Here we have, our former stolen lands, our former province Azarbaijan going against our interests and wishes every single time. They are also the main base of Mossad against Iran posing serious threat to our national security. On top of that sometimes they fan the flames of social unrest in Iran especially in our Azari populated areas. Armenia never played such games against Iran, they were always a faithful productive group within Iran and we have not encountered any issues with them.
> 
> Basically with Azarbaijan, thanks to Qajar dynasty and Russian imperialsts we have a situation now that our former lands go full retard against their own motherland. I call this betrayal no matter if it is 200-300 years old. Still very recent imo.





> That is right. Azarbaijan can never militarily dislodge Armenia from Gharabagh... but if somehow Armenia itself comes under serious Azarbaijani/Turkish threats then we must act or we will have another hostile neighbour.





> I doubt that Azerbaijan alone can be any threat to the integrity of Armenia. Turkey can change the balance of power, but I doubt that Turkey would risk engaging Russia in Armenia. But yes, if things get really serious, we should support Armenia. But as of now, it's just another pointless war that we can't care less about in my opinion.



I'm puzzled, aren't you folks of the opinion that "all is lost", that the situation in Iran is on the brink of explosion and that the country is threatened by quasi imminent "Syrianization"?

Moreover, aren't you of the persuasion that nothing good can come of the Islamic Republic's decision makers, particularly its Leadership and the IRGC, whom you portray as weak, incompetent, profit-seeking individuals? So who is this "we" you're referring to in the above cited these comments? Are you in charge, or is this a form of hypothetical speculation about what you'd do if it was up to you?

I mean, when reading your aforegone stuff, and if one were to hold a mirror before you, one would reply: "don't waste your time meditating on what Iran should do concerning the Karabakh conflict dadash, these IRGC losers and clowns won't care to pursue our interests anyway, right now they're busy stealing people's money and conniving with the Americans to stay in power".

Some coherence won't do any harm, gentlemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Has this been confirmed or is it just speculation ? I wouldn't be surprised if Erdogan were to use agents to sabotage weapons transfers to Armenia, however it could have just as easily been an industrial accident. It's not like those are rare in Iran ?

Personally I think Iran should equip Armenia just to keep the status quo. ATGM's, MANPADS, sniper rifles with armor piercing rounds, air defense systems and suicide drones / loitering munitions are precisely what Armenians need.

In any case, is it surprising that Iran is looking to profit from this war ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311408693351776261






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311326597438472192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311324546000093184


GWXP said:


> Video of Iranian Azeris attacking military truck that was transporting weapons from Iran to Armenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there are news about Iran moving tanks to the border with Azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Has this been confirmed or is it just speculation ?



It's quite obvious that this is most probably some cheap propaganda. The video proves exactly nothing, it could be showing anything anywhere and could have been recorded practically anytime since the invention of film cameras.

On the other hand, we know for sure that the global anti-Iran propaganda apparatus is in overdrive trying to score some cheap points on the back of the poor people dying on both sides of the Karabakh war, in order to feed two types of anti-Iranian narratives:

1) The one peddled by sectarianist and other elements falsely claiming that the "hypocritical Islamic Republic is always siding with non-Muslims against Muslims in wars".

2) Domestic pan-Turkist separatist narratives. Here the propaganda is hoping to fuel resentment against the IR amongst Azari-speaking Iranians.

Just take a look at the Turkish press (media like the state-owned TRT, for instance), soon to be followed, I am sure, by RFE/RL, the BBC and Manoto and so on: they're already flooding the airwaves and the internet with this old and tired propaganda narrative.

It is also entirely possible that someone did or will blow up some random truck (military or non-military) verifiably located in north-western Iran, but then falsely claim that the vehicle was "carrying arms to Armenia" when in fact no such thing was happening.

They're desperate to illustrate their propaganda with some visual material to be used as "Twitter proof" for their claims.




> could have just as easily been an industrial accident. It's not like those are rare in Iran ?



Not just in Iran, such accident are frequent enough accross the planet.




Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> No. Armenia should weaken Azerbayjan and liberate more lands if possible. Armenia is not a mossad-paradise unlike Azerbayjan (who recently condemned Yemeni Houthi resistance). Armenia is trustable neighbour and has no claims against Iran.



What you say is still pretty accurate, however and unfortunately, since 2018 some new challenges have arisen in Armenia. A US-funded colored revolution took place which resulted in long-time Armenian president Serj Sarkisian, a reliable partner to Iran, being replaced by a certain Nikol Pashinyan.

Compared to its predecessor, the present Armenian administration has sought to move somewhat towards the US, without compromising its traditional ties to Moscow. Behind Washington, the shadow of the zionist apartheid entity is looming, despite the historically often strained relations between them and the Armenians.

Of course, nothing to panic about for now. Armenia is aware that as a landlocked, small nation surrounded for the most part by big players and by an outright hostile neighbour it has repeatedly been at war with, it's not in its interest to antagonize Iran.

However from the zio-American perspective, the 2018 colored revolution was conducted partly with the hope of managing to drive some wedges between Erevan and Tehran. For now this hope has largely been vain, but Iran should monitor all developments there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

According to reports, Azerbaijan and Turkey have lost 1000+ soldiers / mercenaries in the last few days

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311262340961230854
This is escalating quickly. Azerbaijan launches missiles at Armenian targets. 






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311317246808150016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311304328033042432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311309349831077889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311326988406272001
https://twitter.com/mkrtchyantigran/status/1311298083502854144


----------



## SalarHaqq

September 25, 20202:12 PMUpdated 6 days ago
*Iran's oil exports jump in September defying sanctions: TankerTrackers*









Iran's oil exports jump in September defying sanctions: TankerTrackers


Iranian oil exports have risen sharply in September in defiance of U.S. sanctions, three assessments based on tanker tracking showed, throwing a lifeline to the Islamic Republic and its collapsing economy.




uk.reuters.com





Nevermind the obligatory anti-Iranian propagandistic catchwords and misinformation contained in the article, but wasn't the US recently trying to suggest its forces had "confiscated" Iranian oil aboard some tankers?

So what happened to the chest thumping? Their campaign of so-called "maximum pressure" won't even reduce, let alone halt Iranian oil exports. They do not dare to venture into intercepting Iranian oil tankers.

Incapable of reaching its objectives abroad, America is getting battered from within. Since meanwhile, 1.5 million American children are homeless, millions of US citizens are rotting and getting mistreated in privatized prisons, millions depend on food stamps, tens of millions struggle to survive below the poverty line... On the opposite end of the ladder, the wealthiest 1% keep lining their pockets in the most indecent manner, bankster and corporate mafias keep enriching themselves at the expense of American citizens' living conditions and health.

And this is the wealthiest economy on earth, with a per capita GDP more than ten times Iran's... US elites have zero excuse to treat their population the way they do.

What an incapable, decaying, corrupt entity the US regime has become. Unbelievable. The sooner it falls apart, the better for mankind (and for Americans themselves, provided they manage to eliminate their ruling oligarchy, including all fake controlled oppositionists, once the great collapse begins).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> Watched the Biden/Trump debate on CNN..my advice to Iranian Americans...get out before the 2nd US civil war starts..



Civil war (of more or less low intensity, but perhaps even a full blown one) is definitely in the cards for the US.

Problem is that it will most probably be a triangulated event, i. e. a controlled one, where the ruling oligarchy will simultaneously pull the strings of the two opposing sides of the war.

For many reasons, the US oligarchy might see benefit if not urgency in a second American civil war.

From a "marxian" perspective, the tendencial drop of the profit rate and the saturation of markets with unsellable goods and services has reached alarming levels, therefore large-scale material destruction is necessary to reset the system and avoid ultimate implosion of the Capital.

From a viewpoint of political sociology, the US "laboratory" has outlived its uselfulness, is rotting from within and can hardly be held together for much longer, hence controlled destruction of the edifice, in addition to emigration and resettlement elsewhere is preferable for the ruling elite.

When contemplating the underlying esoteric layer of secret societies and their associated cabal, with an eschatological focus on the messianist motivations of globalism and zionism, the people behind these deviations might consider that time is ripe to gradually transition from Pax Americana to Pax Judaica, as sheikh Imran Hossein would put it, to unleash a fake messiah and proclaim the establishment of a one-world government with Jerusalem as its capital. Limited nuclear war is quite a plausible ingredient in this scenario.

The whole engineered COVID-19 crisis perfectly fits into all this and should be viewed as a premonitory signal of sorts.

Let's hope that in the event of a major conflagration on American soil, thanks to a miracle people will somehow end up turning their guns on their puppet masters. But this will quite frankly require a miracle indeed i. e. divine intervention, for the level of mind control affecting world populations, in particular the uprooted, zombified American citizenry, is such that people on their own won't be able to do anything (when "dissidents" consider Trump, the obvious controlled opposition figure manipulated by the deep-state he fallaciously pretends to combat, as their "saviour", then you know there is little hope outside of transcendental intervention).


----------



## skyshadow

*افتاده توی ایران

Today in the SE of the Artsakh-Azerbaijani conflict zone (Lele Tepe), units of the DefenseArmy shot down an enemy combat helicopter that crashed in the terr. of Iran. MoD of the Artsakh announces that there is no element of intent. Ops take place close to Iran. *


----------



## skyshadow

*it seems another Azerbaijani helicopter has fallen in Iran too


waiting for visual confirmation*


----------



## sha ah

I'm hearing that Iran has shot down an Azeri helicopter or it was shot down by Armenians and landed in Iran ?

Also rockets hit the Iranian village of Parviz Khan in the north of Iran by the border ? 

Casualties seem to be mounting on both sides. Azeris have destroyed some Armenian artillery while Armenians have shot down more Azeri drones and there are claims of lots of casualties on both sides, especially foreign Turkish funded mercenaries. 

An Azeri government official or officials have also visited Tehran ? An Azeri G450 government plane has landed in Tehran. 

Honestly this is getting out of hand.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311740970053111808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311731016986497028

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311727478931587072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311684625425727491

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311684434979106816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311682915231825923
https://twitter.com/cavidaga/status/1311680768289234945

https://twitter.com/cavidaga/status/1311674213942595584


----------



## sha ah

Iranian authorities should take this opportunity to identify all Turkish agents in Iran and deal with them appropriately. 

During WW1 Turks killed 1 million Armenians women, children, men, elderly, you name it. Now they want to connect Turkey to the Caspian. 

Azerbaijan started playing a dirty game with Iran when they allowed Israel to use their airspace to launch drones into Iran. Now Iran is giving them a taste of their own medicine and they can't take it. 

Iran should not tolerate this at all. Next time an Azeri rocket hits Iran, Iran should consider launching missiles at the source.

Right now Turkish nationalists are calling for Azeri minority groups to rise up in Iran and overthrow the government with violence. 

Honestly Iran should be ready to respond decisively to any and all provocations and any attempts to violate the territorial integrity of Iran as a nation state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijan army puts out a weird music video 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311913118373744641

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ich

sha ah said:


> According to reports, Azerbaijan and Turkey have lost 1000+ soldiers / mercenaries in the last few days
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311262340961230854
> This is escalating quickly. Azerbaijan launches missiles at Armenian targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311317246808150016
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311304328033042432
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311309349831077889
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311326988406272001
> https://twitter.com/mkrtchyantigran/status/1311298083502854144


 
In the vid it looks like TOS-1 to me.


----------



## sha ah

This conflict in Artsakh / Nagorno-Karabakh is escalating VERY rapidly. 

Armenia and Azerbaijan are now launching missiles at each others territory and it looks like Armenia is about to formally recognize Artsakh as part of Armenia. 

The Turks have made some gains but they have paid a very heavy price. Fighting in the mountains is not easy. Artsakh only has a population of 150,000 but they're all Armenian and fighting for their homeland, which is all they have.









'We were deceived', says Syria mercenary fighting in Azerbaijan


A Syrian fighting in Azerbaijan's disputed Nagorno-Karabkh region has spoken to BBC Arabic and claims he, along with others, were deceived when being recruited by the Turkish-backed 'Syrian Nati...



 www.middleeastmonitor.com










LOSTARMOUR | Военно-аналитический портал |







www.lostarmour.info


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

My Iranian friends, please note that my time on this forum MIGHT be over...i dunno when, but it might, so if you dont hear from me again, just know i told you.

IN that Azerbaijan Armenia forum, mods have been deleting my posts and they gave me a point warning. Why do the mods allow Pakistanis to question peoples religions and accuse them of not being muslim???? thats what that Islamic-Pakistan guy did and the mods did nothing about it,

I notice on this forum that EVERYTIME there is a military conflict that Pakistan has a "stake in", PDF mods ATTACK anyone not really supporting Pakistan's official side...like we have a right to do so. They allow Pakistanis attack others but dont caution Pakistanis not to do so.

Also, why dont they just remove the section of a post thats the trollling/baiting???

did you knwo that they even gave me that 2 or 3 week suspension because i questioned CHina's motives in the Ladakh conflict???cuz when i got kicked out i couldnt tell exactly what post was flagged...but when i came back i was like HUUH???? just cuz of that?? i wasnt even trolling or trying to troll..i didnt insult anyone, didnt even insult China...but they suspended me. THe truth and reality will set us all free.

THE ANGRY people on this forum are angry because deep down, they are probably insecure about certain things AND TRUTHS and they get triggered when someone steps on them like trip wire...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Philosopher

925boy said:


> My Iranian friends, please note that my time on this forum MIGHT be over..



My good friend,

You are a fighter and I admire your passionate engagements. By leaving, you will only open more space for the opponents. Do not be intimidated, stay and carry on your great work.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher said:


> My good friend,
> 
> You are a fighter and I admire your passionate engagements. By leaving, you will only open more space for the opponents. Do not be intimidated, stay and carry on your great work.


Thank you so much bro. I was born with truth in my heart(maybe some bias, but not alot). i will try to stick to facts but its hard on this forum. Thanks for the encouragement, i admire and try to emulate the professionalism in your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

925boy said:


> Thank you so much bro. I was born with truth in my heart(maybe some bias, but not alot). i will try to stick to facts but its hard on this forum. Thanks for the encouragement, i admire and try to emulate the professionalism in your posts.



Don't mention it bro, you are very liked and respected here. Keep up the great work, you have many here that support you. Keep in my mind something very important, there are those that would love nothing more than for you to leave here so they can spread their lies uncontested, but we will not let that happen. Their tactics are in vain. You're here to stay. Keep burning them bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher said:


> Don't mention it bro, you are very liked and respected here. Keep up the great work, you have many here that support you. Keep in my mind something very important, there are those that would love nothing more than for you to leave here so they can spread their lies uncontested, but we will not let that happen. Their tactics are in vain. You're here to stay. Keep burning them bro.


thanks Bro, i have no plan to run away like the TUrks some of these PDFers miss so much.....lmao...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

I am hearing our ex defence minister Hossein Dehghan is potentially going to be running for president. Has this been confirmed? I respect Dehghan, he is a stern character and a no nonsense type.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher said:


> I am hearing our ex defence minister Hossein Dehghan is potentially going to be running for president. Has this been confirmed? I respect Dehghan, he is a stern character and a no nonsense type.


Interesting, i also heard about this... but let me ask- what about Ahmad Vahidi...i feel SL liked him and i think he's also very smart...whats he up to these days??


----------



## Philosopher

925boy said:


> Interesting, i also heard about this... but let me ask- what about Ahmad Vahidi...i feel SL liked him and i think he's also very smart...whats he up to these days??



Ahmad Vahidi is also currently an advisor to Khamenei. He is also a no nonsense type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Philosopher said:


> I am hearing our ex defence minister Hossein Dehghan is potentially going to be running for president. Has this been confirmed? I respect Dehghan, he is a stern character and a no nonsense type.


yes he is


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312113164859838464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312128237468704770

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312121397439688704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312127116507398144

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312111123588472832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312152106644639744


----------



## Philosopher

Trump being taken to hospital with Covid. Lets see if he makes it through this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312149199539109895


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312078070229147651


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312016905092374540

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312015725146628099

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312012226635673600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312120280001597440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312008356547252227

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312079237621440512


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312083885853999106


----------



## sha ah

The Turks-Azerbaijanis are actively bombing and targeting civilians. 

Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) only has a population of 150,000, Armenia 3 million.

Azerbaijan is 10 million and Turkey 80 million, directly supporting them

They have advanced weapons, satellite intel, Israeli drones, a much larger army, mercenaries from Syria, Libya, China, etc 

and they're still targeting civilians out of desperation


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312176307346706432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312172781274984448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312165734663905280


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312091011246686210

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312092643980181504


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312199709029662722

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312189896174387202

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312069517028327425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312104699240222722


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312207513215934465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311194153619828738

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312217158156517376


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312222177182220288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312133486803779584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312227141321457664


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311963095087091713


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311928354866638848


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312043145882939392


----------



## Aramagedon

Fallen lands between 1500 to 1881 by british mostly:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

sha ah said:


> The Turks-Azerbaijanis are actively bombing and targeting civilians.
> 
> Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) only has a population of 150,000, Armenia 3 million.
> 
> Azerbaijan is 10 million and Turkey 80 million, directly supporting them
> 
> They have advanced weapons, satellite intel, Israeli drones, a much larger army, mercenaries from Syria, Libya, China, etc
> 
> and they're still targeting civilians out of desperation


Turkey and erDOGan wet dream of ottoman-mongol empire is cancer of our today's world.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312036483176501248


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312248600068583424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312135318821199873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312260462516621312


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312025972770824194


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312256414170185729


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312267131787018240


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312257446254182400


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311940638305288192


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312006821826228227


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311698448496852993


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311940301854965761


----------



## sha ah

MUST WATCH CARTOON
Hilarious Azerbaijan-Turkish dreams of a Neo-Ottoman empire

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312295041826783232


----------



## sha ah

Scores of dead Azeri soldiers lying on the field. This is the 3rd such video I've encountered in just as many days. Azerbaijani troops and Turkish mercenaries are taking MASSIVE casualties


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312268400048181248


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312248708906573824


----------



## Philosopher

Interview with Fadavi:


----------



## Shawnee

باز هم امام جمعه ای که هیچ خاصیتی نداشته اومد در مورد نا امن کردن فضا برای بدحجابی هشدار داد

خوب پس چهل سال تو حوضه چه گهی میخوردید که هفتاد درصد مردم با سیاست حجابتون مخالفند
این پول هنگفتی که تو اون خراب شده گرفتید به چه دردی خورده

چطور سلیمانی میگه اون بدحجاب خواهر منه و شما بی خاصیت ها جز خراب کردن بلد نیستید

چرا باید این گاوها امام جمعه بشند
هیچ وقت توله هاشون جبهه و یا سوریه نرفتند
اقازاده شدند 
رانت گرفتند

خوب بی پدر اول حجاب دختر و نوه خودتو درست کن
حجاب نوه امام رو درست کن

اون بی حجابی که ربات سورنا رو ساخته از کل اجداد تو با مصرف تر بوده
دست از سر مردم بردار​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312423251877003264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312500249907220481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312491884015566848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312490088798941184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312486118151974913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312479023319052288








Armenian forces destroy several Azerbaijani military posts, vehicles: videos


BEIRUT, LEBANON (10:20 P.M.) - The Artsakh Defense Army (ADA) repelled several attacks by the Azerbaijani Army on Saturday, forcing the latter to withdraw




www.almasdarnews.com


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312468647680434176


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312463807403360256


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312433191240818689


----------



## Shawnee

اذربایجان به قصد تصرف قره باغ یک جنگ کامل رو شروع کرده

فک نمیکنم بگذارن موفق باشه

یه راه سوم برای مساله قره باغ نظارت کشور سوم یعنی ایران بر قره باغ ه. به نظر دور از دست میاد ولی ممکنه به اونجا برسه​


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312530954854916096


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312533956990955520


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312175161693614082


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312456568269545473


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312421170990505984


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijan and Turkey have barely gained any territory and sustained MASSIVE casualties.
Azerbaijan REFUSES to release any KIA (killed in action) numbers
Out of frustration Azerbaijan, with help from Turkey are now targeting Armenian civilians
Even if half these numbers are real it's a real blow to Azeri-Turkish aspirations since Azerbaijans army only numbers 50,000. Fighting in mountains is not easy



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312463807403360256


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312520757721792514


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312485811078586370


----------



## GWXP




----------



## sha ah

*Armenian forces have shelled urban areas in Ganja city, one of the most populous areas in Azerbaijan. Ganja airport reportedly blown up. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310145697388400641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312651017318731776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312647852695400449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312660834905190401


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312605733104553990

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312646231768924160


----------



## sha ah

A few Armenian soldiers taken prisoner. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312325668227764224


----------



## Hack-Hook

for God's sake as far as I'm aware there is a dedicated thread about recent Armenia - Azerbaijan Conflict in Central & South Asia section of the forum .


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312670299461218304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312671024958386177


----------



## Shawnee

برای تداوم صلح مرز گرجستان به اذربایجان باید به صورت نظامی بسته بشه. گرجستان ضعیفتر اونه که بخواد اتش بیار معرکه بشه​


----------



## Microsoft

Found this interesting: Italy, NW most point of Iran, SE most part of Iran


----------



## Mithridates

Microsoft said:


> Found this interesting: Italy, NW most point of Iran, SE most part of Iran
> View attachment 676136


what is this??


----------



## Philosopher

Mithridates said:


> what is this??



He means distance from SE Iran to NW is more than distance from NW Iran to Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philosopher said:


> He means distance from SE Iran to NW is more than distance from NW Iran to Italy.


cool i thought new shit happened that i am not aware of it.


----------



## sha ah

Armenian forces target a power station in Azerbaijan. This is a good warning. The pipelines can be next.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312849542111539201
On the other hand Armenia is denying responsibility and some pundits are claiming that these are attempts by Azerbaijan to garner sympathy.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312854952134537219

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312707647418834946

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312827586452414465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312832810181373952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312815718027718656


https://twitter.com/ELINTNews/status/1312816855996825602



captured Armenian trucks on the southern flank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-bhm7Xxh74

Azerbaijan is claiming gains. Keep in mind the fighting is ongoing and Aliyev has lied about gains in previous years. However some military analysts believe it to be true.

https://twitter.com/presidentaz/status/1312805274567282690

This puts al-qaeda linked terrorists directly on Iran's border. Iran should impose a no fly zone over a few KM near the border and launch stealth drones to target terrorist positions.

IRAN should make it clear to Azerbaijan and Turkey that it WILL NOT tolerate terrorists on its border.

I hope Iran tests some of its latest stealth drones. Fly low into the field and annihilate terrorist positions. I also hope Iran sends Armenians advanced weapons. Russia, Turkey are making millions from this. Iran can provide quality weapons to Armenia for much less. Why shouldn't Iran gain from this ? Why shouldn't IRAN look out for its interests in the region ?

What do you guys think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312816855996825602

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312805274567282690


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312756522334683138

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312659118885404673


----------



## Awan68

Philosopher said:


> You can ask your beloveds in Saudi Arabia about Iranian delusions:
> 
> View attachment 676201
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 676202
> 
> 
> 
> As for Indians, it seems they're living in your head 24/7 rent free. Maybe take some time off obsessing over them, might do you some good.


Dont tell me about the worthless Saudis, i hate them more than u can imagine and Indians, lol, we give them tea after shooting thier jets down. Regarding the comment, it seems like a good system but when u start claiming that it is better than s500, there is when u start resembling Indians who have a habbit of fake chest thumping about there weapons.


----------



## Philosopher

Awan68 said:


> Regarding the comment, it seems like a good system but when u start claiming that it is better than s500,



You misunderstood that member's comment. Bavar-373 is currently better than S-300PMU2 and quite close to S-400. The information you're referring to is regarding next generation air defences being developed by Iran and not the current system. What makes you think they will not be superior? Keep in mind defence officials will have more information regarding Russians systems, incl S-500. You can rightly ask to wait and see as will the rest of us.




> there is when u start resembling Indians who have a habbit of fake chest thumping about there weapons.



Lets be realistic, India's indigenous defence capability is not exactly impressive, so refrain from comparing Iran to a nation like that.


----------



## Hormuz

sha ah said:


> Armenian forces target a power station in Azerbaijan. This is a good warning. The pipelines can be next.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312849542111539201
> On the other hand Armenia is denying responsibility and some pundits are claiming that these are attempts by Azerbaijan to garner sympathy.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312854952134537219
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312707647418834946
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312827586452414465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312832810181373952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312815718027718656
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ELINTNews/status/1312816855996825602
> 
> 
> 
> captured Armenian trucks on the southern flank
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-bhm7Xxh74
> 
> Azerbaijan is claiming gains. Keep in mind the fighting is ongoing and Aliyev has lied about gains in previous years. However some military analysts believe it to be true.
> 
> https://twitter.com/presidentaz/status/1312805274567282690
> 
> This puts al-qaeda linked terrorists directly on Iran's border. Iran should impose a no fly zone over a few KM near the border and launch stealth drones to target terrorist positions.
> 
> IRAN should make it clear to Azerbaijan and Turkey that it WILL NOT tolerate terrorists on its border.
> 
> I hope Iran tests some of its latest stealth drones. Fly low into the field and annihilate terrorist positions. I also hope Iran sends Armenians advanced weapons. Russia, Turkey are making millions from this. Iran can provide quality weapons to Armenia for much less. Why shouldn't Iran gain from this ? Why shouldn't IRAN look out for its interests in the region ?
> 
> What do you guys think ?



I am thinking the same. the least Iran can do is sending troops and AD systems at least to send a message. rockets hit our land a kid got injured and there is no reaction from the armed forces. there are unconfirmed news that Iran send some troops to the border but i don't believe it cause since the world would spred the news if Iran would such things. specialy cnn and channels from usa to tell the world that Iran is evil as we said "we need the arms embargo they will start a new war".
turkey sending terrorist to azerbaijan and Iran is just watching for now.

what i said in another thread here is that turkey is not in the position to fight on different fronts reason bad economy, depending on foreigne weapons and logistic. so what Iran can do even not directly interfering in armenia vs azerbaijan is that Iran should hit turkey in syria and in the east of turkey by kurdish fighters. turkey also has military positions inside iraq. 
if such attacks would take place the turkish goverment will sit and talk and pull out. they know they can't fight that many wars maybe short term yes like few weeks but not more. 
since the nato partners are pissed off with turkeys behaviour in the last years since the syrian crisis started and lately how the turkish goverment behave towards greek they won't do anything.


----------



## sha ah

Right now, Turkey and Azerbaijan want to take Artsaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh) so they can get closer to each other geographically to promote Pan-Turkic ties.

If they manage to do this then they will eventually make up another excuse a few years down the line and take the little chunk of Armenian land that separates them. After that they might even take even more Armenian land claiming it as their own. If that happens the Azeri territory in Iran is next. Iran has to act now and be proactive.

All variables must be considered however. Iran is not doing well economically right now. The economy is set to grow in 2 years or so but until then Turkey is a vital trade partner that helps Iran by pass sanctions under the table.

I don't think Iran should send troops into the region, but Iran should beef up the border and a heavy and formidable security presence to keep track of any Turkish agents in Iran in Azeri majority areas who want to stir unrest (and this is from someone who has Azeri members in his family)

Here is the thing. Armenia needs weapons. Iran is closer to Armenia then Russia, sharing a border. Iran can sell advanced weapons to Armenians for less. Considering Iran's current economic situation why should Iran not benefit ? Why should Russia and Turkey make billions and not Iran ? That entire areas belonged to Iran anyways.

I believe Iran should also use this as an opportunity to test some weapons systems like air defenses and stealth drones. Like I said, fly low inside Iran, into Armenia and hit some terrorists.

Of course there are lots of patriotic Azeri people in Iran that oppose any Iranian involvement so yes Iran has to strike a balance of some sort. If another shell hits Iranian territory Iran should impose a no fly zone a few KM at least into Azeri / Armenian border.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312822744753504256


Hormuz said:


> I am thinking the same. the least Iran can do is sending troops and AD systems at least to send a message. rockets hit our land a kid got injured and there is no reaction from the armed forces. there are unconfirmed news that Iran send some troops to the border but i don't believe it cause since the world would spred the news if Iran would such things. specialy cnn and channels from usa to tell the world that Iran is evil as we said "we need the arms embargo they will start a new war".
> turkey sending terrorist to azerbaijan and Iran is just watching for now.
> 
> what i said in another thread here is that turkey is not in the position to fight on different fronts reason bad economy, depending on foreigne weapons and logistic. so what Iran can do even not directly interfering in armenia vs azerbaijan is that Iran should hit turkey in syria and in the east of turkey by kurdish fighters. turkey also has military positions inside iraq.
> if such attacks would take place the turkish goverment will sit and talk and pull out. they know they can't fight that many wars maybe short term yes like few weeks but not more.
> since the nato partners are pissed off with turkeys behaviour in the last years since the syrian crisis started and lately how the turkish goverment behave towards greek they won't do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312812510295273472


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312801920369807362


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312830778150187008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312803508400402432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312770474187919360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312887850304786432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312762846011371525


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313028813656338439

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

Philosopher said:


>



Sounds like good old late 60s rock.


----------



## sha ah

So Azerbaijan has claimed to have captured more than a dozen villages and towns in Artsaskh (Nagorno-Karabkah) but they have yet to show geo-location, pictures, videos. They just make statements.

2 days ago they claimed to have captured a city in the north of the enclave, Matagis. Now today again they claim to have captured a village much closer to the border again. It's obvious that the situation is very fluid and they've having trouble holding onto any solid gains. 

Armenia is not Afrin. Armenia has fighter jets and air defenses and they've getting resupplied by Iran and Russia constantly. 

So far Azerbaijani's have lost 3000+ men, 100+ drones and loitering munitions and aircraft, 300+ tanks, apcs, trucks. At this rate they can't keep this up for much longer. Now they're talking about a ceasefire and Aliyev is talking to Putin already LOL 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313215439359692800


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> they've getting resupplied by Iran and Russia constantly.


Doubtful about this claim.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313249844291657735


----------



## sha ah

Whether you're doubtful or not we know Russia is resupplying them and Iran is also making a profit on this conflict as it should.



Stryker1982 said:


> Doubtful about this claim.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313228238156705801


----------



## sha ah

Stryker1982 said:


> Doubtful about this claim.



Iran is publicly stating that they are not supplying any weapons to either side BUT Turkey and Azerbaijan deny the radical militants from Syria are in Armenia / Azerbaijan as well so Iran is playing this game as well. 

Azeri patriot activists have released footage showing Iranian trucks transporting equipment to Armenia covered by tarps. 

A pan Turkic agenda fueled by extremist militants is not in Iran's national interest. It makes sense for Iran to supply weapons to Armenia both from a financial and political standpoint.

This is from an Iranian with Azeri members in my family. Despite Azeri family members I am Iranian first and foremost and will always be until the day I die.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

In Idlib Turks claim moderate civilians die when Russian / Syrian jets and Iranian drones blow up their militants. They claim "heart attacks" 

More Turkish propaganda in Armenia EXPOSED 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313178542579109890


----------



## Philosopher

The Azeris despite getting all these support are still getting embarrassed in many fronts. Just imagine the humiliations they would suffer if Iran and/or Russia actually starting supporting the Armenians. Iran and Russia could turn the tide of this conflict with a snap of their fingers if they wanted by bringing in some serious hardware. The Turks despite their propaganda are actually quite weak technologically. Even their UAVs are subpar and apparently rely heavily on foreign technology. Just today the Canadian banned export of sensors to the Turks that are used in their UAVs. Apparently they cannot even build sensors?

*Canada suspends exports of military drone technology to Turkey*
*


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-turkey-drone-azerbaijan-armenia-1.5751266


*​
Iran is extremely calculating and is once again playing a smart game of chess whilst these likes Aliyev are playing more a game of Russian Roulette.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

They've made lots of claims but can't back it up with any geo-location, pictures or videos.

Like I said, 2 days ago Aliyev claimed that the city of Matagis in the north of the enclave had been decisively captured. It should be noted Aliyev made this claim in 2016 but it turned out to be fake back then.

Today Azerbaijan releases footage, a trophy video, of a village much closer towards the Azeri border, away from Matagis, which is further inside the enclave. So can we trust their claims ? I honestly don't think we can.

Azerbaijan has been caught faking alot of evidence lately, including drilling a hole in the ground where they put a decoy bomb near a power plant to garner international sympathy. They couldn't even make it convincing I suppose ? It's like those fake videos in Idlib showing "civilians" in the aftermath of an airstrike, except they're wearing makeup and they aren't even really hurt in the least.

Azerbaijan / Turkey has lost 3000+ soldiers / mercenaries, 100+ drones, aircraft, loitering munitions, 300 tanks, ifvs, trucks
Azerbaijan only has 50,000 soldiers approx.

With injuries included they've now lost something like 20% of their fighting force. Today another 200 were killed and hundreds more injured and fled in a massive ambush. The question is, with such massive losses and miniscule gains, at this rate how long can Azerbaijan and Turkey keep this up ?

Their latest video of airstrikes doesn't even show the impacts of any airstrikes. They just show Armenian trucks, tanks on the ground from the air. It's most likely surveillance footage. They have also been caught recycling old footage and showing various angles of strikes, passing it off as new footage.

Military analysts using satellite evidence can see their air capacity badly depleted. Armenia is not Afrin and the YPG/PKK. Armenia has modern fighter jets they can use to shoot down Turkish drones. Armenia has air defenses and is getting re-supplied constantly from Iran / Russia.

Usually to advance on any front, an army on the offensive must outnumber the defenders 3 to 1.

Azerbaijan's population is 3 times larger than Armenia but in the mountains 3 to 1 is not enough. You need 6 to 1 or 10 to 1 and absolute air superiority to advance. Even then you can expect hefty casualties against a determined foe.

Look at Ras Al Ayn. A village near the Turkish border in Syria. The Turks had satellites, drones, jets, tanks and every conceivable advantage, outnumbering their enemies by a massive margin. After 1 week they negotiated with Trump and the PKK / YPG was allowed to withdraw from the village.

This is why Erdogan uses mercenaries. After the failed coup and massive purge, Turkey's army is not formidable. Now today Erdogan's people lashed out, blaming the army for losses in Syria and stating that the army prevented them from conquering large swaths of Syrian territory.

Canada is no longer selling Turkey advanced optics for their drones. Turkish fanboys are saying "we can build it ourselves" and they're showing some Turkish optics made by Aselsan. Those optics probably use vital foreign parts as well though.

If Turkish products are good enough though why use German engines and Canadian Optics ?

Another Turkish fanboy says "All of Iran's weapons are JUNK, ALL CARDBOARD. Turkey is a drone superpower. Our drones are better than even Russia"

I started laughing uncontrollably and informed him "Who shot down RQ-4 ? Who hit Aramco which was defended by a high number of PAC-3 Patriots ? Who took down the RQ-170 ? The truth is that Turks will never have access to the technology that Iran has had access to."

Turkey builds 1 or 2 types of drones and saturates the air with them. In Libya they lost 20+ which have been verified and the real number is obviously much higher. They are now calling their drones "The Pantsir KILLERS" LOL The truth is Turkish drones are heavily reliant on foreign parts.

Honestly the only reason that Turkish drones are effective in contested airspace like Libya is because they saturate the air with so many of them. If an air defense unit has 4 missiles and 6 drones are sent after it, obviously we know what the end result will be.

Iran builds cheap drones, intermediate priced, high end drones, stealth drones and drones that can intercept jets. You can't even compare the two really.

Turkey can build alot of copies and various military products with vital parts. Iran also builds copies of various products but the difference is that Iran tries to make much of the hardware domestically instead of buying it abroad.

In any case, the Lira is now at an all time low. Iran's Rial is also in a bad situation but here's the thing, Iran has resources to fall back on. Iran has the 2nd largest reserves of natural gas, the 4th largest reserves of crude oil. They doesn't have anything like that and their attempt to steal Cypriate gas is putting them in a situation where the EU are seriously considering harsh sanctions.

Iran is also reforming it's currency in the next few years but Turkey already slashed 6 zeroes 15 years ago. 1 USD was 1 million Liras in 2005. They took off 6 zeroes and it was almost 1 to 1 for a while. Now it's 1 to 7.76 and it looks like it's about to depreciate much more in the immediately future.

I was watching a documentary recently and although Turkey as a nation has become wealthier under Erdogan, the average Turkish citizen is much poorer and worst off and they've not even under any serious sanctions so it's just pure mismanagement and corruption. 

Anyways let's see how longs Erdogan clings onto power. Now with the economy faltering he's using the tried and tested methods from the authoritarian playbook, rallying national sentiments. I suppose only time will tell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313069078316281861

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313222641839267841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313155050177531906


Philosopher said:


> The Azeris despite getting all these support are still getting embarrassed in many fronts. Just imagine the humiliations they would suffer if Iran and/or Russia actually starting supporting the Armenians. Iran and Russia could turn the tide of this conflict with a snap of their fingers if they wanted by bringing in some serious hardware. The Turks despite their propaganda are actually quite weak technologically. Even their UAVs are subpar and apparently rely heavily on foreign technology. Just today the Canadian banned export of sensors to the Turks that are used in their UAVs. Apparently they cannot even build sensors?
> 
> *Canada suspends exports of military drone technology to Turkey*
> *
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-turkey-drone-azerbaijan-armenia-1.5751266
> 
> 
> *​
> Iran is extremely calculating and is once again playing a smart game of chess whilst these likes Aliyev are playing more a game of Russian Roulette.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Iran should consider enforcing a buffer zone to protect its land from the rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

@sha ah

Great comment dadash.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Iran is publicly stating that they are not supplying any weapons to either side BUT Turkey and Azerbaijan deny the radical militants from Syria are in Armenia / Azerbaijan as well so Iran is playing this game as well.
> 
> Azeri patriot activists have released footage showing Iranian trucks transporting equipment to Armenia covered by tarps.
> 
> A pan Turkic agenda fueled by extremist militants is not in Iran's national interest. It makes sense for Iran to supply weapons to Armenia both from a financial and political standpoint.
> 
> This is from an Iranian with Azeri members in my family. Despite Azeri family members I am Iranian first and foremost and will always be until the day I die.



I think their would be alot more footage coming out then that one clip of the trucks entering the border. Which makes me think the aid is highly limited at best.

Unless Iran is using asympetrical techniques of supplying products such as laser guided artillery which can be put on a back of a pickup. I don't think the aid is substantial.


----------



## Titanium100

Everyone is just waiting for Iran to make the grave mistake and you will realize ain't nobody is coming to your assistance. What are the mistakes for Iran to get drawn into this conflict one way or another enraging Turkey-Pakistan-Uzbekistan and some of the other turkic nation allies in this axis and this axis is alot bigger then what I mentioned with infinite amount of wealth and manpower hidden it's like the titanic ice-berg you only see the tip now.

Your first of all surrounded from all areas, outnumbered and outgunned. Russia will stay clear of a potential nuclear war which could kick start WW3 but sacrificing Iran wouldn't bother Russia or any other allies. Completion of fall for Iran will then be max 1 year.

In reality your a featherweight. Tread carefully and choice wisely from which cop your going to drink from next. For I am praying for Iran to commit a massive mistake you will realize the people your dealing with are reckless and don't shy away from direct confrontations

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Hormuz

Titanium100 said:


> Everyone is just waiting for Iran to make the grave mistake and you will realize ain't nobody is coming to your assistance. What are the mistakes for Iran to get drawn into this conflict one way or another enraging Turkey-Pakistan-Uzbekistan and some of the other turkic nation allies in this axis and this axis is alot bigger then what I mentioned with infinite amount of wealth and manpower hidden it's like the titanic ice-berg you only see the tip now.
> 
> Your first of all surrounded from all areas, outnumbered and outgunned. Russia will stay clear of a potential nuclear war which could kick start WW3 but sacrificing Iran wouldn't bother Russia or any other allies. Completion of fall for Iran will then be max 1 year.
> 
> Your nothing more then a paperweight. Tread carefully and choice wisely from which cop your going to drink from next. For I am praying for Iran to commit a massive mistake you will realize the people your dealing with are reckless and don't shy away from direct confrontations



and you really think pakistan will fight Iran to save turkey? ...that is the most funny post i read in this forum you made my day.
and talking about wealth i think you should have a look at the economy of those countries you mentioned and why you think uzbekistan will fight Iran for turkey? turkey can't beat the pkk and ypg and you think they can come after Iran. please don't say it to someone people will laugh at you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Hormuz said:


> and you really think pakistan will fight Iran to save turkey? ...that is the most funny post i read in this forum you made my day.
> and talking about wealth i think you should have a look at the economy of those countries you mentioned and why you think uzbekistan will fight Iran for turkey? turkey can't beat the pkk and ypg and you think they can come after Iran. please don't say it to someone people will laugh at you.



Turkey has way more modernized army. Pkk? lol! Your the one who are hidding behind Russia in Syria who have conquered the Syrian lands under your nose. Because you failed against non-state actors so Russia had to save you.

You get daily bombed by Israel without ever answering? Israel can't even do that to Jordan how can it do to Iran repeatedly?

Turkey could do Iran in Alone? but yes Uzbekistan, Pakistan, Kazak, Turkemenistan and the other turkic nations are allies with Turkey or to put it short your neighbours. Don't kid yourself. Pakistan will come as a raging bull from the south. Nobody will tolerate miscalculations. Try to enrage Turkey and find out yourself how it will play out. You won't like it one bit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Titanium100 said:


> Everyone is just waiting for Iran to make the grave mistake and you will realize ain't nobody is coming to your assistance. What are the mistakes for Iran to get drawn into this conflict one way or another enraging Turkey-Pakistan-Uzbekistan and some of the other turkic nation allies in this axis and this axis is alot bigger then what I mentioned with infinite amount of wealth and manpower hidden it's like the titanic ice-berg you only see the tip now.
> 
> Your first of all surrounded from all areas, outnumbered and outgunned. Russia will stay clear of a potential nuclear war which could kick start WW3 but sacrificing Iran wouldn't bother Russia or any other allies. Completion of fall for Iran will then be max 1 year.
> 
> In reality your a featherweight. Tread carefully and choice wisely from which cop your going to drink from next. For I am praying for Iran to commit a massive mistake you will realize the people your dealing with are reckless and don't shy away from direct confrontations



No one is going to take your words seriously, especially when you knowingly belittle Iranian military capabilities and geo-strategic position in the Middle East openly in front of people WAY MORE WELL-VERSED about it than you are. 

Try and tone down the condescending BS a little, you might catch the ear of some us who would gladly engage in a conversation with you. 

You don't have all the answers and neither are you some fortune teller. 

Grow up.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Blue In Green said:


> No one is going to take your words seriously, especially when you knowingly belittle Iranian military capabilities and geo-strategic position in the Middle East openly in front of people WAY MORE WELL-VERSED about it than you are.
> 
> Try and tone down the condescending BS a little, you might catch the ear of some us who would gladly engage in a conversation with you.
> 
> You don't have all the answers and neither are you some fortune teller.
> 
> Grow up.....



No thanks. I see things clear then you do and probably you have missed alot of key elements in truly watching cloesely a nations build up. Iran is just not there and I rated it fairly. Look tiny UAE can devastate Iran when it comes to military hardware who are way more armed then Iran. Aerial superiority and firepower.

From 2011-15 Iran failed miserably against non-state actors and got overrun which forced Russia to enter and push them back. They fired a rocket from Iran and it missed it's target in Deir-Ezzor. Tanks are shitty and the same with the airforce. It's just mediocrity at it's absolute best. Stop drinking the cool aid it's just not reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Titanium100 said:


> Everyone is just waiting for Iran to make the grave mistake and you will realize ain't nobody is coming to your assistance. What are the mistakes for Iran to get drawn into this conflict one way or another enraging Turkey-Pakistan-Uzbekistan and some of the other turkic nation allies in this axis and this axis is alot bigger then what I mentioned with infinite amount of wealth and manpower hidden it's like the titanic ice-berg you only see the tip now.
> 
> Your first of all surrounded from all areas, outnumbered and outgunned. Russia will stay clear of a potential nuclear war which could kick start WW3 but sacrificing Iran wouldn't bother Russia or any other allies. Completion of fall for Iran will then be max 1 year.
> 
> In reality your a featherweight. Tread carefully and choice wisely from which cop your going to drink from next. For I am praying for Iran to commit a massive mistake you will realize the people your dealing with are reckless and don't shy away from direct confrontations



Lol, yes the mighty Turkmen from the Steppes will come with their infinite wealth and manpower. Those days are long over.

Pak will not be involved in anyway besides political grandstanding and talk as they have more important things to worry about than issues that do not concern them, and Iran can provide covert support to whomever it chooses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viewer

خدا را شکر که بالاخره آذربایجان داره یک حرکتایی میزنه و خاک خودش و حق قانونی خودش را از دشمنش پس میگیره. به کوری چشم بدخواهان. امیدوارم روز قیامت جوابگوی مولامون امیرالمومنین علیه السلام باشیم که حاضر بودیم به سنی مذهب ها و فلسطینی ها ( که میدونید عقایدشون چی هست ) کمک کنیم ولی به یک کشور که عمدتا شیعه هستند و اشتراکات فرهنگی و تاریخی باهاشون داریم و از همه مهمتر حق هستند و مورد ظلم قرار گرفتند نه تنها کمک نکردیم و نمیکنیم بلکه در جهت عکس عمل میکنیم.

Thank God that Azerbaijan is finally making a move and taking back its territory and its legal right from its enemy. 
وَ قُلْ جاءَ الْحَقُّ وَ زَهَقَ الْباطِلُ إِنَّ الْباطِلَ كانَ زَهُوقاً

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Titanium100 said:


> No thanks. I see things clear then you do and probably you have missed alot of key elements in truly watching cloesely a nations build up. Iran is just not there and I rated it fairly. Look tiny UAE can devastate Iran when it comes to military hardware who are way more armed then Iran. Aerial superiority and firepower.
> 
> From 2011-15 Iran failed miserably against non-state actors and got overrun which forced Russia to enter and push them back. They fired a rocket from Iran and it missed it's target in Deir-Ezzor. Tanks are shitty and the same with the airforce. It's just mediocrity at it's absolute best. Stop drinking the cool aid it's just not reality



lol, the level of ignorance you exhibit is astounding man... Dunning-Kruger effect is what best describes you right now...

The wars of today and tomorrow go beyond just air-power and you clearly can't see past the utility of a conventional air-force so there's no use in explaining why and how Iran would greatly hinder if not outright obliterate UAE's air-force in a week if a real conflict went down. Granted I don't blame you, you seem genuinely ill-informed on what Iran's defensive doctrine actually entails and how Iran would engage regional forces in a conflict. So obviously to you, Mr. "up to date", you would logically deduce that the nation with a more modern air-force would just be the_* 'winner'*_. Sounds like pretty severe confirmation bias on your part to me, I mean lets totally just leave out:

Cyber-warfare
NAVAL assets
Cruise Missiles
Ballistic Missiles
Armed drones (remember Aramco?)
Suicide drones
Destruction of resources
extensive use of proxies
world class Air-defenses being employed
Quasi-BMs
Asymmetrical capabilities/warfare
All so you can say that since UAE has "better jets", they will just automatically win XD. You sound like a child, not trying to be rude, but you really come off as severely uninformed.

FYI, we're not talking about Jet VS Jet here, and your cherry picked Deir-Ezzor example is moot given how impressive Iran's strike on Ain -Al-Assad turned out to be (using only 13-15 missiles IN TOTAL), that and the EXTENSIVE YEAR ROUND training and use of said weapons against targets like the one's UAE will field in a war. I guess all of Iran's THOUSANDS UPON THOUSANDS OF PRECISION MUNITIONS don't hold candle to your big-boy jets huh? Iran can survive a war of attrition but the UAE cannot, just saying. Moreover, Iran's offensive ability is protected and highly survivable where as the UAEs conventional military would be easily destroyed given that they follow the American route of fielding large conventional forces housed in clear to see (VIA reconnaissance) and reachable facilities.

What's the UAE going to do when literally ALL their military installations are obliterated and they can't even send one jet out when all their air-bases, ammo-depots, runways, bunkers, fuel stations and other relative assets are destroyed from non-stop Iranian missile attacks?

Clearly you lack the knowledge about how Iran will do war, why you're saying such baseless things is beyond me. I guess they just think a little differently up there in Denmark huh?

@Philosopher

Bebaksheen dadash, ageh mitooni, yazereh tarif koon behesh ke chereh eshtaba hast. Valli egeh nemikhay ebi-nadareh xD[/QUOTE]


----------



## skyshadow



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
4


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijan releases a trophy video of "allegedly" captured Armenian weapons in a village right on the border.

This is after Aliyev claimed to have captured 10+ villages west of this position. This is in the south east of the encalve, on the border with Iran. 

Honestly after Azerbaijanis got caught drilling a hole in the ground near a power station to plant a FAKE, dud bomb, I don't trust them anymore.

Keep in mind Azerbaijan and Armenia have much of the same military equipment.






Azerbaijan just released another trophy video showing footage of a village right on the border in the south east of the enclave near iran's border.

Why is this remarkable ? 

Well Aliyev claimed in the last 2 days that 10+ villages and towns further west of this village had been decisively captured. He tweeted out the message confidently proclaiming the gains. 

I guess this turned out to be false just like Matagis in the north of the enclave. Again, the weapons, we don't know for certain if they're Armenian since both armies have much of the same Russian weaponry.






You know what else is interesting ? Whenever an army go on the offensive, into enemy territory, it's best to expand outwards like a circle, thereby covering ones vulnerable flanks. Just going into enemy territory like a straight line is suicide because an army will be completely surrounded.

On the other hand, if an army has complete air superiority and constant close air support, then they can go directly at specific vital targets, just like how the Americans went straight for Baghdad in 2003, thereby decapitating Saddam's regime. Still, even then there shoulld be some units guarding an armies flanks just in case.

What happened recently in the south of Artsaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh) enclave is that the Azerbaijani's went straight in, like a thin line going deeper into enemy territory, as opposed to expanding like a circle outwards.

According to the Armenians, this was actually a trap to lure them in, after which they ambushed the Azerbaijani army, killing 200 Azerbaijani troops, injuring many more and forcing hundreds more to flee.

This seems to be corroborated by the fact that in the last 2 days Aliyev claimed 10+ villages west of the border, south east of the enclave, had been decisively captured. 

Yet today they show off a village right on the border as a trophy ? You can decide for yourself, however it's pretty obvious what happened.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313164016580210688
Now with Azerbaijan's latest claims of strikes, they're not showing drone footage anymore. Just an edited satellite picture from Google earth.

BTW Azerbaijan's last drone strike footage did not even show any strikes, but rather merely just tanks, trucks driving around. No impact footage. In my opinion, it's probably surveillance footage, maybe from days past even ? 

Again it's so hard to trust them when they've been caught FAKING evidence and making false claims about gains repeatedly

*Azerbaijani military targeted arsenal in Ballica/Aygestan town in Karabakh*


----------



## sha ah

Honestly I believe that you're severely delusional. 

Turkey and Pakistan have severe economic issues right now. Attacking Iran would leave Pakistan vulnerable on the Indian front and there's a good chance the Indians will most likely take advantage in Kashmir. 

Turkey has troops everywhere from Syria to Libya, Armenia as well and their military was purged by Erdogan after the failed coup. Look at the Turkish Lira. In 2005 they 1 USD was equal to 1 MILLION Liras. They slashed 6 zeroes from the Lira. SIX ZEROES. For a while the currency was 1 to 1 approximately. Now today it's 1 USD = 7.7 approx and it appears like the Lira is about to depreciate much more.

Aside from that Iran has thousands of missiles, very potent multi-layered air defenses and a war would be costly for all involved. There's no way they would attack Iran just for supplying weapons to Armenia. 

Even if Iran were to launch limited strikes inside Azerbaijan on radical militant groups or impose a no fly zone a few km inside the Artsaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh) enclave to protect it's citizens, there isn't much anyone can do about it.

I highly doubt if all these countries would team up to attack Iran. That's more of a fantasy than anything. 1 year for the fall of Iran ? LOL Where do you come up with this stuff ? such fantasies ? 

When Iraq invaded Iran after the revolution, the USA, USSR, UK, France, Germany, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar and countless others supported Saddam. 

Iran could not procure spare parts of its weapons. All of the top generals and 5000 top officers had been purged after the revolution and all the technicians from the west who repaired Iranian tanks, jets, etc were gone, having taken their tools and even repair manuals with them. 

Literally Iran was at its most vulnerable and Iraq at the peak of its military might. 

Western military analysts believed that Iran could not last 6 months in a war and that Iran's airforce would be permanently out of commission within 6 months.

After 2 years Iran had kicked out all Iraqi troops and Saddam was begging for a ceasefire. Persian Gulf states offered Iran hundreds of billions to stop the war. Iraq was bankrupt and had no funds to pay for bread or bullets. 

Anyways, Iran went on the offensive and realistically if not for US satellite intel, hundreds of billions in loans from Persian Gulf states (which btw led to Saddam invading Kuwait later), advanced weapons from the west and finally the chemical weapons, Iran would have won.

Anyways that was then and this is now.

You greatly OVERESTIMATE Turkey's miltiary capability. Their military has just been purged after the failed coup. 

Think about this. Ras Al Ayn. A Syrian village right beside the Turkish border. Turkey had fighter jets, satellites, drones, tanks, armored vehicles, outnumbered the enemy 10 to 1, they even had mercenaries as cannon fodder. 

Despite all this, after 7 days, Turkey negotiated with Trump to allow the PKK/YPG to leave in exchange for Ras Al Ayn. That's a tiny village on the border with Turkey. The land there is relatively flat compared to Iran's mountainous terrain

Iran's military doctrine is based on defense and asymmetrical tactics. Turkey and Pakistan are already nearly bankrupt, whereas Iran has the 2nd largest reserves of natural gas and the 4th largest reserves of oil. 

Honestly If both Pakistan and Turkey and other Turkic nations attacked Iran, yes Iran would have a hard time but there is no way all of Iran would be conquered in 1 year. I highly doubt it considering all the variables.



Titanium100 said:


> Everyone is just waiting for Iran to make the grave mistake and you will realize ain't nobody is coming to your assistance. What are the mistakes for Iran to get drawn into this conflict one way or another enraging Turkey-Pakistan-Uzbekistan and some of the other turkic nation allies in this axis and this axis is alot bigger then what I mentioned with infinite amount of wealth and manpower hidden it's like the titanic ice-berg you only see the tip now.
> 
> Your first of all surrounded from all areas, outnumbered and outgunned. Russia will stay clear of a potential nuclear war which could kick start WW3 but sacrificing Iran wouldn't bother Russia or any other allies. Completion of fall for Iran will then be max 1 year.
> 
> In reality your a featherweight. Tread carefully and choice wisely from which cop your going to drink from next. For I am praying for Iran to commit a massive mistake you will realize the people your dealing with are reckless and don't shy away from direct confrontations


----------



## Caspian Parsi

viewer said:


> خدا را شکر که بالاخره آذربایجان داره یک حرکتایی میزنه و خاک خودش و حق قانونی خودش را از دشمنش پس میگیره. به کوری چشم بدخواهان. امیدوارم روز قیامت جوابگوی مولامون امیرالمومنین علیه السلام باشیم که حاضر بودیم به سنی مذهب ها و فلسطینی ها ( که میدونید عقایدشون چی هست ) کمک کنیم ولی به یک کشور که عمدتا شیعه هستند و اشتراکات فرهنگی و تاریخی باهاشون داریم و از همه مهمتر حق هستند و مورد ظلم قرار گرفتند نه تنها کمک نکردیم و نمیکنیم بلکه در جهت عکس عمل میکنیم.
> 
> Thank God that Azerbaijan is finally making a move and taking back its territory and its legal right from its enemy.
> وَ قُلْ جاءَ الْحَقُّ وَ زَهَقَ الْباطِلُ إِنَّ الْباطِلَ كانَ زَهُوقاً


Mardom daran hamdigaro mikoshan , to negarane javab dadan be emem ALi hasti ..this is a military forum not a religious one .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GWXP

Recent conflict in Nagorno-Karabakh showed *increased utility of drones.*

We can see how these small cheap drones slowly take the role of attack helicopters and destroy enemy tanks/APC/trucks etc.

Probably TANK as a weapon has no future--too many challenges for tank---ATGMs, mines, UAVs.

Tank is an expensive piece of metal that will be very diffcult to defend in the near future.

For example Armata is a 10mln$ tank that cost millions more to maintain--- and yet how will it survive an attack by cheap UAVs with cheap (50K$) missiles attacking from the top?

New generations of cheap/effective ATGMs will also make tank a useless/expensive piece of metal...(we have seen this in Yemen/Syria/Iraq)

Iran should invest in such weapons like:

1) *New generation of effective ATGMs* that will allow its infantry units to cheaply and effectively defend its territory from enemy armored formations

2) *New* *stealth UAVs and cheap suicide UAVs *that can take out enemy armor cheaply and effectively

3) *precise quasi-ballistic missiles* that can take out enemy aircrafts on their bases with high precision

4) *effective air defences *that can protect infrastructure from what will be left out of enemy airforce (after their bases will be bombarded by ballistic missiles)

These 4 weapons will allow Iran to effectively defend its territory from any regional and extra-regional power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

These maps are from the website https://caucasus.liveuamap.com/

For those who don't know they cover conflicts all over the world including Syria, Libya, Yemen with interactive maps with relatively up to date information. They "try" to be impartial by using geo-location, pictures, video evidence for verification

The solid blue areas are areas confirmed captured by Azerbaijan

The light blue circles are areas claimed to have been captured by Azerbaijan, however as I've stated in my previous post, most of these claims have been debunked.












again SOLID BLUE are confirmed military gains by Azerbaijan. 

LIGHT BLUE circles are claimed gains by Azerbaijan (Aliyev tweets) which have been proven to be false / debunked or perhaps they were lost ? 

However keep in mind that in most cases no solid evidence (geo-location, pictures, videos) was ever presented to validate these alleged gains.

*********************************************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************************************

So far in this conflict...

The Azerbaijanis have lost
3000+ men
300 tanks, ifvs, trucks
100 UAVs, helicopters, loitering munitions (Harops, costing $! million a piece), aircraft

If we include injuries that would mean the Azerbaijani army, numbering 50,000 active personnel, have lost 15-20% of their soldiers

Of course, this is the Armenian claims of Azerbaijani losses, but even if half of it is true, then it's still devastating considering the limited gains made.






According to https://www.lostarmour.info/karabakh/

both sides have sustained significant losses with 74 verified claims all together based on picture / video evidence

Out of 74, 29 are Azeri, the rest Armenian. meaning 40% of the losses are Azeri, 60% Armenian

According to Oryx on twitter, which is pro-Azerbaijani / pro-Turkish btw






In conclusion, the Armenians and Azerbaijanis have both lost significant numbers of personnel and equipment.

The Azerbaijani's and Turks saturated the skies in the first days with a combination of UAVs, helicopters, aircrafts and especially Israeli loitering munitions (Harops).

This allowed them to overwhelm the Armenians defenses and inflict significant losses at first. That made many Turkish fanboys believe that this operation would be successful like Afrin or Libya.

However since then the Azerbaijanis have lost 100+ aircrafts in the skies over Artsaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh)

Armenia possesses fighter jets, air defenses and a steady supply of weapons from suppliers (Russia / Iran). Due to this they have been able to essentially weather the initial storm and avoid losing any meaningful amount of territory.

Considering the significant losses on the Azerbaijani / Turkish side for little to no gain, it does not seem feasible for them to be able to keep progressing for much longer.

If Azerbaijan has truly lost 20% of their military personnel then that is indeed devastating, However even if Azerbaijan has lost 10% of their fighting force, that is also simply unacceptable considering the lack of gains.

Anyways a few more interesting tweets


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313226300929306625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313425097974329351


----------



## Shawnee

Guys,

We had a deal to avoid Turkish section and vice versa. Only to see them making new accounts and openly support Turkey.

@waz


----------



## viewer

Caspian Parsi said:


> Mardom daran hamdigaro mikoshan , to negarane javab dadan be emem ALi hasti ..this is a military forum not a religious one .


and this is the Chill Thread of the iranian defence forum. the country that most of its military actions take place with religious roots or religious causes. ( at least it shows in this way ) so it is relevant much more than you think.


----------



## sha ah

Well the tank does have a future since any army going on the offensive needs fire support and looking at tanks like the Armata, they may be able to avoid UAV strikes using electronic warfare and a combination of reactive armor, active protection system.

I know for certain that the Armata cannon can shoot down helicopters a few KM away.

Also in a few of the Azerbaijani clips showing attacks on tanks, we see the tanks potentially survive because of their reactive armor and the specific angle of the impact.

Of course most of the strikes are direct hits and you could see the aftermath with a catastrophic fire destroying the tank from the inside. However a few strikes were questionable as to whether the drone strike actually was able to penetrate the tank.

Btw the Harop loitering munition costs $1 million a piece and the Turkish TB2 drones cost $5 a each.

Realistically like I said in an earlier post. If you have an air defense system with 4 missiles and you send 6 drones / loitering munitions after it, you know what the end result will be.

Of course when it comes to drone strikes are there are a number of creative methods which can be utilized for survival sake.

In some of the Azerbaijani UAV strikes, it's obvious that the SAM system or artillery was made of wood, as you can see the target break into wood-like shrapnel without any secondary explosion at all.

So basically for every piece of artillery, if an army, or specific units spends the time, they can quickly build decoys, even potentially out of scraps, to waste the enemies resources. The British used balloon tanks in WW2 as decoys to fake a military build up.

Decoys can be made from scrap wood and other rubbish and even civilians can place them all over the front lines if they want to help the cause.

Another option is that build a simple square structure, like a rudimentary, square tent, made from scrap wood (2x4s perhaps) and tarps, around a vital piece of equipment. 

Let's say you have an air defense system. Something like the Ya Zahra.So iInstead of building detailed decoys, you can just build a simple square, wooden structure around it and put attack a tarp on the top for cover.

Let's say you build 4 of these structures at a decent distance from each other to avoid splash damage and 3 of them are empty, with 1 of them actually hiding a SAM system inside.

Another option is to build simple structures in various areas with no air defense system underneath at all, just to confuse the enemy Again these are decoys that will waste the enemies precious resources. 

Imagine for 1 air defense system, you have 3 or more sqaure shaped, tarp made decoy structures nearby it to throw the enemy off. 

Basically they won't know which one to hit and if they're all a decent distance from each other, there will be no splash damage and they won't be able to hit them all with one strike. 

Then imagine, 1 or 2 km or two away, you have even more of these structures except the 4 structures this time are hiding nothing.

In my opinion, every military that is at risk of being targeted by the enemy from the air should have a decent number of decoys. 

Deception is a huge part of warfare. In Syria for example, Israel usually strikes alleged Iranian sites which it sometimes describes as "vital weapons / missile production facilities".

However in my opinion, to believe that Iran doesn't put out false intelligence out there and to believe that Iran doesn't use various sites as "decoy sites" is just naive.

Especially if you consider the fact that there are countless underground bunkers / tunnel systems, in now liberated areas throughout Syria, which were dug out by radical militants / rebels. 

Why in the world would Iran then not utilize these sites in Syria ? Keep in mind, Iran has experience with "missile bunkers / tunnel networks" in Iran itself.

So then why not use specialized machinery or even just brute manpower to dig deeper perhaps and why not fortify the site(s) using various methods? It would simply seem like a logical course of action for Iran & Syria. 

To hit such fortified, underground sites Israel would more than need to drop bunker busters on them to guarantee their complete destruction. This however would require Israeli jets to fly deep into enemy territory, which is an extremely risky proposition.

Anyways, when it comes to the Turks and their use of drones, in my own opinion, their tactics are effective but extremely flawed. 

A $5 million dollar drone is meant to be used for a long period of time, not to be used on suicide missions. Yes saturating the sky with them works but look like Libya how they lost 20+ drones.

Despite destroying many Pantsirs, their losses in my mind are simple pathetic actually. The way I see it, if you're going to send your UAV on a suicide mission or extremely risky mission then why not use loitering munitions or even cheaper drones that can still do the job ? Why sacrifice $5 million dollars ?

See that's the thing about Turkey. They make 2-3 different kind of drones but Iran makes many more. Iran makes cheap ones, intermediate priced, high end, loitering munitions, stealth drones and drone that can shoot down jets potentially (Karrar UAV).

Especially because of the capture of the RQ-170 among others, Iran is at the very least 10-15 years ahead of Turkey in UAV technology. That's just my opinion



GWXP said:


> Recent conflict in Nagorno-Karabakh showed *increased utility of drones.*
> 
> We can see how these small cheap drones slowly take the role of attack helicopters and destroy enemy tanks/APC/trucks etc.
> 
> Probably TANK as a weapon has no future--too many challenges for tank---ATGMs, mines, UAVs.
> 
> Tank is an expensive piece of metal that will be very diffcult to defend in the near future.
> 
> For example Armata is a 10mln$ tank that cost millions more to maintain--- and yet how will it survive an attack by cheap UAVs with cheap (50K$) missiles attacking from the top?
> 
> New generations of cheap/effective ATGMs will also make tank a useless/expensive piece of metal...(we have seen this in Yemen/Syria/Iraq)
> 
> Iran should invest in such weapons like:
> 
> 1) *New generation of effective ATGMs* that will allow its infantry units to cheaply and effectively defend its territory from enemy armored formations
> 
> 2) *New* *stealth UAVs and cheap suicide UAVs *that can take out enemy armor cheaply and effectively
> 
> 3) *precise quasi-ballistic missiles* that can take out enemy aircrafts on their bases with high precision
> 
> 4) *effective air defences *that can protect infrastructure from what will be left out of enemy airforce (after their bases will be bombarded by ballistic missiles)
> 
> These 4 weapons will allow Iran to effectively defend its territory from any regional and extra-regional power


----------



## Hormuz

Titanium100 said:


> Turkey has way more modernized army. Pkk? lol! Your the one who are hidding behind Russia in Syria who have conquered the Syrian lands under your nose. Because you failed against non-state actors so Russia had to save you.
> 
> You get daily bombed by Israel without ever answering? Israel can't even do that to Jordan how can it do to Iran repeatedly?
> 
> Turkey could do Iran in Alone? but yes Uzbekistan, Pakistan, Kazak, Turkemenistan and the other turkic nations are allies with Turkey or to put it short your neighbours. Don't kid yourself. Pakistan will come as a raging bull from the south. Nobody will tolerate miscalculations. Try to enrage Turkey and find out yourself how it will play out. You won't like it one bit



you didn't answer my question if the turkish army is that strong why the pkk still exist. non state actors? which those who erdogan and your masters saudi qatar uae israel and usa supportet with billions of dollars and manpower. boy i don't want u smoke or so but u need really and i mean really help.






at least we fight against isreal and don't coorperate with like erdogan. under none other president turkey had that much economic and military ties with israel like under erdogan. we rather get bombarded than sleeping with them in one bed cause when we say we fight for palestine we mean it not like u people just say to get popular by ur people.

if turkey could do Iran why it don't? why Iran is the main player in the region and not turkey? turkey couldn't even get whole of cypres and want come for iran? you couldn't even win against greek. 
we shot mortas into pakistan to fight terrorist pakistan didn't do shit so pls as is said don't say things like that people will laugh at u.

i don't even know why i am replying to u.

when u wrote ur first post i was laughing now i think u need help and i just feel sorry.


----------



## Hormuz

skyshadow said:


> View attachment 676433
> 
> 
> View attachment 676434
> 
> 
> View attachment 676435
> 
> 
> View attachment 676436



i just had lunch now i am hungry again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caspian Parsi

viewer said:


> and this is the Chill Thread of the iranian defence forum. the country that most of its military actions take place with religious roots or religious causes. so it is relevant much more than you think.


( at least it shows in this way ) you said it ..and i know its a show . all I'm saying is Arminians blood is as red as the Azaries ,we should not favor another country just because they share the same Religion.. BTW the islamic Azerbaijan is getting more cocky thanks to israelis Direct Military support .


----------



## aryobarzan

Now for a change of mood here is some photos :

This is the migration of Iranian (Aryan) Tribe of "Bakhtiaris". They migrate from northern mountains to southern plains as weather cools and vise versa every year..They have done this for thousands of years...It is beautiful and it is original.
Iran has peace and relative prosperity ...appreciate that...all around Iran people are killing each other ....Out of fairness lets give Iranian leaders some credit for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz

Titanium100 said:


> No thanks. I see things clear then you do and probably you have missed alot of key elements in truly watching cloesely a nations build up. Iran is just not there and I rated it fairly. Look tiny UAE can devastate Iran when it comes to military hardware who are way more armed then Iran. Aerial superiority and firepower.
> 
> From 2011-15 Iran failed miserably against non-state actors and got overrun which forced Russia to enter and push them back. They fired a rocket from Iran and it missed it's target in Deir-Ezzor. Tanks are shitty and the same with the airforce. It's just mediocrity at it's absolute best. Stop drinking the cool aid it's just not reality


 
the arab state don't even have qualified military personal for that hardware most of their military is mixed with sudanese and some northafrican arab states. they rent pilots from the u.s. military. so imagine an army with foreigners how do think they will fight for a country which they don't belong to. 

how did Iran failed we hathe most influence in the region even in those years. at that time we already had military personal and hardware all over the middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

Hormuz said:


> i just had lunch now i am hungry again


 🥰

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

This is such a joke. The US sends a SPY into Iran and now wants money for him ? LOL In most nations spies are either executed or receive a life sentence. 









US Court Orders Iran to Pay $1.4 Billion in Damages to Missing Former FBI Agent's Family


In a decision issued late last week, US District Judge Timothy Kelly said he adopted a special expert's recommendation that Robert Levinson's family be awarded $107 million in compensatory damages




www.voanews.com





This article mentions "demonstrations" in Iran. The pro-Azerbaijan demonstration. Those 20 or so punks that burned the Armenian flag in Tabriz ? They dispersed as soon as they were confronted by security forces. In my opinion, they should be identified and charged with HATE crimes. Both Azeri and Armenian people are Iranian citizens and part of Iran. Any hate directed towards any ethnic group in Iran is unacceptable.









Iran’s delicate balancing act in the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict


Iran shares borders with Armenia and Azerbaijan, and is home to communities with origins in both countries.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

UAE ? LOL Yes their airforce has excellent hardware but look at the Saudis in Yemen. Their armies are USELESS regardless of all the best military hardware money can buy.

Why is this ?

well mostly because authoritarian monarchies are extremely afraid of a military coup from within. 

Because of this they DO NOT promote the most competent and capable soldiers to high ranks. 

They're also afraid to give their military units freedom of movement and thereby limiting their response time and ability to take initiative on the battlefield, instead requiring authorization from the higher ups just to move an inch.

UAE has good hardware for their airforce but Iran has thousand of missiles and all of Iran's jets have been modernized and optimized.

Despite the quality of the UAE's airforce, all of their airfields are condensed in one tiny area. Iran could EASILY destroy their airbases, thereby rendering their airforce useless.

Also let's not forget about Iran's multilayered and extremely formidable air defense systems. They honestly can't do anything against Iran. Like Trump said "If not for us, you'd be speaking Farsi within a week" LOL



Hormuz said:


> the arab state don't even have qualified military personal for that hardware most of their military is mixed with sudanese and some northafrican arab states. they rent pilots from the u.s. military. so imagine an army with foreigners how do think they will fight for a country which they don't belong to.
> 
> how did Iran failed we hathe most influence in the region even in those years. at that time we already had military personal and hardware all over the middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scimitar19

UAE very strong and powerful nation. Target their plants for water production and desalinization and in the matter of days they will start dying from shortage of water. Disease will florish in these arab provinces they call countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Words of colin powel, US military chief of staff during Iraq invasion.

In a conversation with a Saudi official regarding possible Iranian attack on Saudi. This official assures Colin powel that if such an attack happens, Saudis can always pick up the phone and call the US for help.
Colin powel replies....your highness if Iran attacks Saudi Arabia, you would have no time to pick up that phone!!!
And this was 17 years ago...should I say more??

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philosopher

aryobarzan said:


> Words of colin powel, US military chief of staff during Iraq invasion.
> 
> In a conversation with a Saudi official regarding possible Iranian attack on Saudi. This official assures Colin powel that if such an attack happens, Saudis can always pick up the phone and call the US for help.
> Colin powel replies....your highness if Iran attacks Saudi Arabia, you would have no time to pick up that phone!!!
> And this was 17 years ago...should I say more??



The strategy of the Americans is of course to milk the Saudis and these other Sheikhdoms till they're dry. One could be forgiven to think these sheikhdoms are also being used as pawns against Iran, but in reality given the incompetence of these families , the Americans are the ones protecting them like a shepherd protects their flock.

Even Trump can see the obvious:

*President Trump: Saudi King Wouldn't Survive 'Two Weeks' Without U.S. Backing *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Philosopher said:


> The strategy of the Americans is of course to milk the Saudis and these other Sheikhdoms till they're dry. One could be forgiven to think these sheikhdoms are also being used as pawns against Iran, but in reality given the incompetence of these families , the Americans are the ones protecting them like a shepherd protects their flock.
> 
> Even Trump can see the obvious:
> 
> *President Trump: Saudi King Wouldn't Survive 'Two Weeks' Without U.S. Backing *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to add to what you said...the new saudi king will be speaking farsi...lol...and as for the UAE a bridge between mainland iran and the newly liberated UAE provience will be a good addition.


----------



## Hormuz

sha ah said:


> This is such a joke. The US sends a SPY into Iran and now wants money for him ? LOL In most nations spies are either executed or receive a life sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Court Orders Iran to Pay $1.4 Billion in Damages to Missing Former FBI Agent's Family
> 
> 
> In a decision issued late last week, US District Judge Timothy Kelly said he adopted a special expert's recommendation that Robert Levinson's family be awarded $107 million in compensatory damages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voanews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This article mentions "demonstrations" in Iran. The pro-Azerbaijan demonstration. Those 20 or so punks that burned the Armenian flag in Tabriz ? They dispersed as soon as they were confronted by security forces. In my opinion, they should be identified and charged with HATE crimes. Both Azeri and Armenian people are Iranian citizens and part of Iran. Any hate directed towards any ethnic group in Iran is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran’s delicate balancing act in the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict
> 
> 
> Iran shares borders with Armenia and Azerbaijan, and is home to communities with origins in both countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


 
those few people who demonstrate should go and live in turkey or azerbaijan they don't like the life in Iran.
the goverment should arrest them and bring them to court.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313571636289904646

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

scimitar19 said:


> UAE very strong and powerful nation. Target their plants for water production and desalinization and in the matter of days they will start dying from shortage of water. Disease will florish in these arab provinces they call countries.


You would probably kill more Iranians and Indians than arabs in the process my friend. Iranians are something like 5% of the country if I remember correctly.


----------



## sha ah

Turkish fanboys are losing their minds now threatening the destruction of Iran saying "there are 30 million Turks in Iran (real number 12 million). We will annihilate you" or "good these will be practice for Bayraktar" LOL they're in for a RUDE awakening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313557691420246017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Mamajama said:


> You would probably kill more Iranians and Indians than arabs in the process my friend. Iranians are something like 5% of the country if I remember correctly.



It's less than 5%. Plus, a significant percentage of Iranians with residence permits for the UAE do not actually live there. They stay in Tehran and either have a secondary residence or a pied-a-terre for holidays in Dubai, and/or are wealthy people who apply for these residence permits to have somewhere to go in case of a war or something of the sort.


----------



## Mamajama

SalarHaqq said:


> It's less than 5%. Plus, a significant percentage of Iranians with residence permits for the UAE do not actually live there. They stay in Tehran and either have a secondary residence or a pied-a-terre for holidays in Dubai, and/or are wealthy people who apply for these residence permits to have somewhere to go in case of a war or something of the sort.


Fair enough, it's safe to say that Indians and Pakistanis would be very angry in this scenario. They would lose the most population percentage.


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> Turkish fanboys are losing their minds now threatening the destruction of Iran saying "there are 30 million Turks in Iran (real number 12 million). We will annihilate you" or "good these will be practice for Bayraktar" LOL they're in for a RUDE awakening.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313557691420246017



Nothing more then barking from Iran. It's sad at this point. Try your luck and see how it truly goes and stop the barking from a distance. Your babysitter Russsia won't be there for you. It's only and you will find out the truth the hard way. If you think your junk military hardware is anything to repsect you are deluded


----------



## Titanium100

scimitar19 said:


> UAE very strong and powerful nation. Target their plants for water production and desalinization and in the matter of days they will start dying from shortage of water. Disease will florish in these arab provinces they call countries.



UAE is called little sparta for a reason. Iran has been barking for ages against Israel but Israel bombs them every single day. NOT ONCE they did they reply. Your bluff is called many times and all you do is bark. Take some action and see how it unfolds for you otherwise stay silent


----------



## SalarHaqq

Titanium100 said:


> Nothing more then barking from Iran. It's sad at this point. Try your luck and see how it truly goes and stop the barking from a distance. Your babysitter Russsia won't be there for you. It's only and you will find out the truth the hard way



Does the "Z" letter in your profile picture stand for 'zionist'?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Does the "Z" letter in your avatar stand for 'zionist'?


My guess he's Turkish.


----------



## Philosopher

Titanium100 said:


> Nothing more then barking from Iran. It's sad at this point.



Try not hiding behind some false flags, why are you so afraid of showing your true origins?




> Try your luck and see how it truly goes and stop the barking from a distance.



According to Turks themselves Iran is sending arms to Armenia, so who's the one barking again?



> Your babysitter Russsia won't be there for you.



Seems you have a Russia obsession.



> If you think your junk military hardware is anything to repsect you are deluded



Those that need to respect it are doing so, I assume you're a Turk false flagging, if so, then you worry about your own import based military that apparently cannot even build sensors for their UAVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Titanium100 said:


> UAE is called little sparta for a reason.



Ah, so it seems you're actually one of those Persian Gulf Arabs false flagging. UAE is an even more incompetent military than the saudis. Several missile is all it would take to dismantle UAE.




> Iran has been barking for ages against Israel but Israel bombs them every single day



Israel bombs Syrians and you jump in happiness saying they bomb Iran? Go back to sleep.



> Take some action and see how it unfolds for you otherwise stay silent



Iran is surrounding the Israel in a "ring of fire" according to their own Generals, meanwhile your kind are signing peace deals with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Philosopher said:


> Ah, so it seems you're actually one of those Persian Gulf Arabs false flagging. UAE is an even more incompetent military than the saudis. Several missile is all it would take to dismantle UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel bombs Syrians and you jump in happiness saying they bomb Iran? Go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is surrounding the Israel in a "ring of fire" according to their own Generals, meanwhile your kind are signing peace deals with them.



With what missile? A missile that came out of disney fairytale. You don't have these missiles in return they have missiles to level your cities. Better air-defense systems, better airforce and better technology. They are not sitting docks you know. Incompancy is your middle name since ancient times all most all of the miraculous military defeats happened only in one country and guess who that is? How many times have you been overcome by a very small forces 5 times appx. Thats a world record that will never be beaten again and it's not a coincidence that it happened repeatedly in the same country all 5 big upset defeats were against the odds in epic porportions


----------



## sha ah

Latest gains by Azerbaijan. They have now verified about 1/3rd of their claims. Let's see if they can hold onto this and progress without suffering significant casualties and loss of material.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313580367597711361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313572792349208578

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313569396741283840
Azerbaijan claims that Armenians TRIED to bomb the pipelines
Armenians are vehemently denying this. The power station attack has been confirmed FAKE so I'm guessing this is as well. I mean notice how all these vital civilian targets "ALMOST" get hit everytime LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313564015877148677

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313563275246829570
Latest video shows the aftermath of a failed Azerbaijani attack on an Armenian position. There are several videos like this out there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313573870008438785


----------



## sha ah

Iran doesn't have missiles ? Are you delusional or just not all there upstairs ? Then what hit those American bases ? Did you even see the satellite images ? What shot down the RQ-4 ? Who blew up Aramco in the heart of Saudi Arabia with all those PAC-3 Patriot batteries guarding the area ? Grow up kid.

Turkey does not have better missiles or air defenses than Iran. Even military experts agree Iran's air defenses are more formidable. Iran is in the middle of the world and had several dominant empires throughout history in the region, but no empire lasts forever and a country in the middle of the world is going to get conquered sooner or later. Anyways for you to think that Turkey has a chance against Iran today is laughable. Really funny. Thanks for the free laughs. Honestly.



Titanium100 said:


> With what missile? A missile that came out of disney fairytale. You don't have these missiles in return they have missiles to level your cities. Better air-defense systems, better airforce and better technology. They are not sitting docks you know. Incompancy is your middle name since ancient times all most all of the miraculous military defeats happened only in one country and guess who that is? How many times have you been overcome by a very small forces 5 times appx. Thats a world record that will never be beaten again and it's not a coincidence that it happened repeatedly in the same country all 5 big upset defeats were against the odds in epic porportions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> Iran doesn't have missiles ? Are you delusional or just not all there upstairs ? Then what hit those American bases ? Did you even see the satellite images ? What shot down the RQ-4 ? Who blew up Aramco in the heart of Saudi Arabia with all those PAC-3 Patriot batteries guarding the area ? Grow up kid.



I never said that they don't have missiles just that they don't have missiles to level countries that is all. I am aware of Iran's capabilities but lets not get carried away and hallucinate capabilities


----------



## Philosopher

Titanium100 said:


> With what missile? A missile that came out of disney fairytale. You don't have these missiles



You can ask the Americans with what missiles:











> in return they have missiles to level your cities.



Name a few of these missiles.




> Better air-defense systems,



Your airdefences are frankly comical, check below for Iranian attack on the Saudis.



> better airforce and better technology.



You only have better airforce _on paper_, but your armies are too incompetent to use these hardware properly (see my final link).



> They are not sitting docks you know.



Oh yes you are, this is what Iran did to the stronger version of UAE i.e Saudi Arabia:










And guess what? You did not dare to retaliate even slightly.



> Incompancy is your middle name



I would say your militaries today are synonymous with that word.



> since ancient times all most all of the miraculous military defeats happened only in one country and guess who that is? How many times have you been overcome by a very small forces 5 times appx. Thats a world record that will never be beaten again and it's not a coincidence that it happened repeatedly in the same country all 5 big upset defeats were against the odds in epic porportions



Empty rants. Your kind are essentially being milked, used as pawns etc by all those around you _today _and you're resorting to some fantasies from the past?

Even your own "allies" (masters would be a more correct term) call you incompetent, openly:

*SECRET REPORT REVEALS SAUDI INCOMPETENCE AND WIDESPREAD USE OF U.S. WEAPONS IN YEMEN*








Secret Report Reveals Saudi Incompetence and Widespread Use of U.S. Weapons in Yemen


Donald Trump says Saudi Arabia could turn to Russia or China for arms, but the French intelligence report emphasizes its dependence on the West.




theintercept.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

IRAN vows to respond if shells hit its territory AGAIN


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313593805766111234

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313578077407019010
40 Syrian fighters have died recently fighting in Artsaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313484597963956227
Turkey sending S-400 units to the east near the border with Azerbaijan / Armenia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313429975345909760

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Titanium100 said:


> With what missile? A missile that came out of disney fairytale. You don't have these missiles in return they have missiles to level your cities. Better air-defense systems, better airforce and better technology. They are not sitting docks you know. Incompancy is your middle name since ancient times all most all of the miraculous military defeats happened only in one country and guess who that is? How many times have you been overcome by a very small forces 5 times appx. Thats a world record that will never be beaten again and it's not a coincidence that it happened repeatedly in the same country all 5 big upset defeats were against the odds in epic porportions



You've successfully managed to spout erroneous claims and multiple moot points in order to support your flimsy logic that can only be based in PURE UNMITIGATED DELUSION DUE TO SEVERE NEGLIGENCE and IGNORANCE on said given topic. 

Nothing you're saying makes sense at all.

UAE as a country; cannot, will not, in any way beat Iran in open warfare. The disparages in precision munitions, man-power, drones capabilities, reconnaissance operations, NAVAL warfare and overall operational abilities would simply allow Iran to absolute saturate any and all American supplied defenses within the first wave alone. All those advanced jets wont amount to anything when the very bases and runways they took off from are no longer useable when they get back from their sortie. 

THAAD and PAC aren't enough to stop the missiles and quite frankly, both systems haven't had to face the sort of onslaught Iran would reign down upon them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313623437584326656


----------



## Blue In Green

Titanium100 said:


> I never said that they don't have missiles just that they don't have missiles to level countries that is all. I am aware of Iran's capabilities but lets not get carried away and hallucinate capabilities



Leveling a country isn't the goal, obliterating the necessary facilities that supply the nation with much needed energy, water and other vital resources is enough to figuratively "level" a nation. 

UAE is too small to pose an actual _'threat' _to Iran from a pure military stand-point alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313602067794202627


----------



## Titanium100

Philosopher said:


> You can ask the Americans with what missiles:
> 
> View attachment 676665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name a few of these missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your airdefences are frankly comical, check below for Iranian attack on the Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> You only have better airforce _on paper_, but your armies are too incompetent to use these hardware properly (see my final link).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes you are, this is what Iran did to the stronger version of UAE i.e Saudi Arabia:
> 
> View attachment 676666
> 
> View attachment 676667
> 
> 
> And guess what? You did not dare to retaliate even slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say your militaries today are synonymous with that word.
> 
> 
> 
> Empty rants. Your kind are essentially being milked, used as pawns etc by all those around you _today _and you're resorting to some fantasies from the past?
> 
> Even your own "allies" (masters would be a more correct term) call you incompetent, openly:
> 
> *SECRET REPORT REVEALS SAUDI INCOMPETENCE AND WIDESPREAD USE OF U.S. WEAPONS IN YEMEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Report Reveals Saudi Incompetence and Widespread Use of U.S. Weapons in Yemen
> 
> 
> Donald Trump says Saudi Arabia could turn to Russia or China for arms, but the French intelligence report emphasizes its dependence on the West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com



The oilfields attack came likely from inside Saudi Arabia nothing was launched from Iran by some non-state actors you are speaking as if you launched something from Iran lmao.

You show me photos of an empty base that is not even destroyed fully? Is that what you call levelling. You got carried away but I don't blame you. I just wanted to give you a realisitc check This will suffice for now. Continue a lovely evening


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Leveling a country isn't the goal, obliterating the necessary facilities that supply the nation with much needed energy, water and other vital resources is enough to figuratively "level" a nation.
> 
> UAE is too small to pose an actual _'threat' _to Iran from a pure military stand-point alone.



The quantity of critical infrastructure and war infrastructure is so low in UAE that it would not be particularly difficult to neutralize them from any war operations. This is in contrast to Saudi Arabia that have multiple large cities, many far apart, with military infrastructure spread across the landscape requiring more munitions, and comprehensive planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313582865863643138


----------



## sha ah

The Saudi's claimed it came from "Iraq or Iran" and it was Iranian technology anyways. Stop crying.



Titanium100 said:


> The oilfields attack came likely from inside Saudi Arabia nothing was launched from Iran by some non-state actors you are speaking as if you launched something from Iran lmao.
> 
> You show me photos of an empty base that is not even destroyed fully? Is that what you call levelling. You got carried away but I don't blame you. I just wanted to give you a realisitc check This will suffice for now. Continue a lovely evening

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Titanium100 said:


> The oilfields attack came likely from inside Saudi Arabia nothing was launched from Iran by some non-state actors you are speaking as if you launched something from Iran.



These desperate self delusions are frankly embarrassing. Forgetting the fact the Saudis have officially blamed Iran directly for the attack, even if it was some non-state actor, they were using Iranian missile and UAVs and wiped out 50% of Abqiaiq capacity and Saudis did *nothing*. You were humiliated, badly and your best is to try to shift the blame?





> You show me photos of an empty base that is not even destroy fully? Is that what you call levelling.



Disappointing display of cognition, need some educating? Here is a quick lesson: The important fact is the "pin point accuracy" nature of these strikes which will decapitate UAE /S. Arabia by wiping out your oilfields, power plants etc. There is nothing you can to stop it and barely anything you can in response.



> You got carried away but I don't blame you. I just wanted to give you a realisitc check This will suffice for now. Continue a lovely evening



Let me clear with you, minus some embarrassing attempts of mental gymnastics, I have yet to see anything substantive from you. I guess one cannot expect more from someone hiding behind false flags?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313437041775071233


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313420333374943234


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313470011260928003


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313577452871057408


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313438601422811136


----------



## sha ah

You call UAE "little Sparta" Are you out of your mind or trying to make me laugh ? Seriously ? LOL UAE is a joke. Clown material.

Israel bombs mostly nothing in Syria. Every so often Israeil's launches some missiles, some of which get shot down, the rest hit some empty warehouses and then they usually proclaim that they struck on an Iranian weapons site. However in reality most of the sites they hit are just decoy sites or based on false intelligence.

Do you realize how many underground bunkers / tunnels were created by radical militants during the Syrian war ? 

Most of that territory has now been liberated. Iranian / Syrian vital sites producing sophisticated equipment are all hidden deep underground. 

Why would Iran / Syria rather operate a vital facility in some open, exposed commercial warehouse ? Does that even make sense ? 

Try not to get too excited over zionist hasbara propaganda.

Iran has been extremely successful in Syria / Iraq. Iran saved Baghdad and Damascus and in Syria Iran does whatever it wants, whenever it wants and there isn't anything you or your masters in israel can do about it. .



Titanium100 said:


> UAE is called little sparta for a reason. Iran has been barking for ages against Israel but Israel bombs them every single day. NOT ONCE they did they reply. Your bluff is called many times and all you do is bark. Take some action and see how it unfolds for you otherwise stay silent

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Titanium100 said:


> UAE is called little sparta for a reason. Iran has been barking for ages against Israel but Israel bombs them every single day. NOT ONCE they did they reply. Your bluff is called many times and all you do is bark. Take some action and see how it unfolds for you otherwise stay silent



UAE was originally called ´Little Sparta´ by general Mattis who regularly gives speeches in the Emirates for top dollars and by other American officials who have a vested interest in beefing up Emirate capabilities to sell them more weaponry and cunningly encourage them to take up a more active military role in the region - so that the Americans can put in motion their pivot to Asia. You are arguing like the 'Little Sparta' title carries an intrinsic truth, which is obviously a laughable notion to propose.

Second, Iran is replying against Israel everyday. You are too ignorant to understand that the fact that Iran is continuing to prop up its footprint in Syria is a response in itself. Israel is reacting to Iranian actions and strategic movement; even if they occasionally succeed in destroying some facilities, Iran is going ahead with its Levantine policy. That is a victory in itself, and points out to the advantage that Iran continues to enjoy in Syria as well as in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> UAE was originally called ´Little Sparta´ by general Mattis who regularly gives speeches in the Emirates for top dollars and by other American officials who have a vested interest in beefing up Emirate capabilities to sell them more weaponry and cunningly encourage them to take up a more active military role in the region - so that the Americans can put in motion their pivot to Asia. You are arguing like the 'Little Sparta' title carries an intrinsic truth, which is obviously a laughable notion to propose.
> 
> Second, Iran is replying against Israel everyday. You are too ignorant to understand that the fact that Iran is continuing to prop up its footprint in Syria is a response in itself. Israel is reacting to Iranian actions and strategic movement; even if they occasionally succeed in destroying some facilities, Iran is going ahead with its Levantine policy. That is a victory in itself, and points out to the advantage that Iran continues to enjoy in Syria as well as in Lebanon.


Mhm Exactly, Little Sparta my ***. This country has little population and zero strategic depth. Only he called it Little Sparta probably to make his allies feel good. Nobody calls it that.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Azaris from the Republic of Azarbaijan take pride in their Iranian cultural roots, including civilizational elements from pre-Islamic, Zoroastrian times:

_Former Zoroastrian fire temple (Ateshgah) of Baku_















_Noruz festival (a common cultural trait of all peoples from the Greater Iranian civilizational realm) in Azarbaijan Republic _











What I don't quite get however, is this depiction of a Hindu deity (if I'm not mistaken), at the historic Atashgah landmark (perhaps on some special occasion to welcome a group tourists from India?)













Ateshgah Fire Temple Admission Ticket


Secure your entry to Ateshgah, also called Suraxani Fire Temple or the “Fire Temple of Baku,” with this pre-booked admission ticket. That leaves more time for a stress-free exploration of the fortress-like place of worship, which has been declared a historical and architectural reserve by decree...




www.viator.com





Also here, the Hinduist symbol at the top of the Atashgah






These two aren't ancient Iranian / Zoroastrian elements, don't know why they were exhibited there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Azaris from the Republic of Azarbaijan take pride in their Iranian cultural roots, including civilizational elements from pre-Islamic, Zoroastrian times:
> 
> _Former Zoroastrian fire temple (Ateshgah) of Baku_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Noruz festival (a common cultural trait of all peoples from the Greater Iranian civilizational realm) in Azarbaijan Republic _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 676679
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't quite get however, is this depiction of a Hindu deity (if I'm not mistaken), at the historic Atashgah landmark (perhaps on some special occasion to welcome a group tourists from India?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ateshgah Fire Temple Admission Ticket
> 
> 
> Secure your entry to Ateshgah, also called Suraxani Fire Temple or the “Fire Temple of Baku,” with this pre-booked admission ticket. That leaves more time for a stress-free exploration of the fortress-like place of worship, which has been declared a historical and architectural reserve by decree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.viator.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here, the Hinduist symbol at the top of the Atashgah
> 
> View attachment 676678
> 
> 
> These two aren't ancient Iranian / Zoroastrian elements, don't know why they were exhibited there.



They hate Iran and want the land yet the follow the same religion, the same culture, and nowruz (Banned in Turkey) etc.. Azerbijiani's are simply Turkic speaking Iranians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Azerbaijan does not take pride in its Iranian cultural roots.

Azerbaijan is the same country that has removed Persian inscriptions from the mausoleum of Persian poet Nizami Ganjavi to erase his Persian origins; regularly argues that Norooz is a Turkic festivity rather than a Persian one and argued in front of the UN that the sport of Chogan is Azerbaijani rather than Persian. It has spend millions of dollars on varied cultural missions to claim Persian attributions as their own, and continues to harbour strong anti-Iranian sentiments.

Azerbaijan's cultural policy and anti-Iranian element makes it a bigger enemy for the Iranian nation than Israel is and ever will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

Their leadership have to try and falsify history and hide their Iranic/Persian roots otherwise their artificial states will return to Iran much sooner. But its inevitable, they will ultimately return to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Surenas said:


> Azerbaijan does not take pride in its Iranian cultural roots.
> 
> Azerbaijan is the same country that has removed Persian inscriptions from the mausoleum of Persian poet Nizami Ganjavi to erase his Persian origins; regularly argues that Norooz is a Turkic festivity rather than a Persian one and argued in front of the UN that the sport of Chogan is Azerbaijani rather than Persian. It has spend millions of dollars on varied cultural missions to claim Persian attributions as their own, and continues to harbour strong anti-Iranian sentiments.



I know and don't disagree with you on this at all. I was referring to the objective reality of those festivals and landmarks, irregardless of what the Baku regime claims. If they take pride in Noruz and pre-Islamic Iranian landmarks, then it is correct to say they are in effect taking pride in their Iranian roots - even if the regime is trying to erase these by reattributing fake origins to these cultural markers.



> Azerbaijan's cultural policy and anti-Iranian element makes it a bigger enemy for the Iranian nation than Israel is and ever will be.



Here I would however respectfully disagree. No entity poses a greater and more dangerous threat to Iran - and to all nations, for that matter, than the zionist regime supported by its international lobbies and networks.

Firstly, do not doubt for a second that the "ethnic" disintegration of Iran is Tel Aviv's staunchly pursued goal. Just look at the Oded Yinon and Bernard Lewis plans, and cross check that with their policies. In effect, you have a Isra"el"i hand in virtually every separatist or confessionalist crisis in the region - be it pan-Kurdism, pan-Turkism or etc. It is the zionist regime that has empowered and keeps empowering Baku, too (60% of Azarbaijan's arms imports originate from there). It is US and zionist support that allows the corrupt leadership in Baku to dream of "unification" with Iranian provinces (Turkish backing alone would probably not be enough).

When it comes to cultural policy, international zionism with its messianist globalist element has been busy uprooting all nations with the decadence of liberal modernity it promotes (destruction of the nuclear family structure, globalist ideology against patriotism, etc - I'm sure you're aware of the problematic).

Secondly, and this is what makes zionism so dangerous, is its disproportionate, enormous influence and power accross the planet. This power stems from the fact that zionists beholden to Tel Aviv occupy key positions in global finance, industries, media, in the cultural sector as well as in governmental decision making positions of all major western powers. The Republic of Azarbaijan's reach is a sad joke compared to this.

To get the Schmittian hierarchy of foes wrong would be a major mistake, and a trap. I'm not stating this in order to be apologetic towards the Azari regime, but because underestimating the zionist threat, or not acting according to the fact that zionism is the top of the pyramid of Iran's enemies, i. e. the one enemy all others are in fact subordinates of, would be hazardous for Iran.

The leadership of the IR knows this perfectly well. I remember how at the height of the ISIS onslaught, the enemy was activating its sectarianist assets (Shirazi clan and so on), in order to influence patriotic and IR-loyalist segments of Iranian public opinion into no longer viewing Isra"el" but Sunni Muslims as the major threat. Thankfully their attempts failed miserably. IR-authorities stuck to their principled line and thanks to Iranian state-owned media coverage and thanks to the IR's public discourse, Iranian society did not fall into this trap. Iranians realized who had been behind ISIS from the beginning (namely, the zionist-controlled US regime). The same should apply when dealing with these "ethno"-separatist elements inside or outside the country.


----------



## Mamajama

Titanium100 said:


> UAE is called little sparta for a reason. Iran has been barking for ages against Israel but Israel bombs them every single day. NOT ONCE they did they reply. Your bluff is called many times and all you do is bark. Take some action and see how it unfolds for you otherwise stay silent


Stop talking like a retard, it is not in the UAEs interest to focus on Iran. The focus on Iran was an effort by KSA, UAE is focused on taking on Turkey. UAE has nothing to gain from conflict with Iran, whereas it has much to gain in the Mediterranean, and Libya. In fact, the tied between both countries are actually getting better. UAE has already achieved what it needed to achieve in Yemen which was propping up STC and access to Socotra, and Aden port.


----------



## SalarHaqq

An Azari commentator from Aran, Mr. Rasulgholiov, debunks pan-Turkist fantasies. Good to see some people north of the Aras river are at least realistic when it comes to gauging the feasability of pan-Turkist dreams vis a vis Iran.

A quick translation of some of the highlights among Mr. Rasulgholiov's statements in this discussion: 

Rasulgholiov tells the interviewer, "I wanted to inform you that Azaris from Iran consider themselves Iranian."

When the latter suggests Azari Iranians were therefore "assimilated", Rasulgholiov replies:

"No, this is not assimilation. Their motherland is Iran. What assimilation? They've been living on those lands for 5000 years and their country's name today is Iran." 

"Where do you get this from that they were assimilated? Their motherland is Iran, this is the truth." 

"Russia occupied us and we became part of their territory. If Russia hadn't occupied this place in 1813 and 1828, we would have been part of Iran." 

"Those among us who say we need to go and liberate "South Azarbaijan", this is really imbecility and foolishness. That "South Azarbaijan" thinks the opposite. They think, "when will this Republic of Azarbaijan become an integral part of Iran again? And when will this right which was violated two centuries ago, be restituted to its bearer?" 

"We are an interesting people. Do you remember how at the time of the Popular Front (editor's note: pan-Turkist party which ruled in Baku from 1992 until its overthrow in a coup in 1993), we were saying "we'll go to Tabriz and raise our flag there?" Dear, you can't go to Khankendi (Stepanakert) and raise your flag there, what Tabriz? What Tabriz are you talking about?"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hormuz

Titanium100 said:


> UAE is called little sparta for a reason. Iran has been barking for ages against Israel but Israel bombs them every single day. NOT ONCE they did they reply. Your bluff is called many times and all you do is bark. Take some action and see how it unfolds for you otherwise stay silent


 here is your sparta:











they can't even fight against yemen the poorest but the bravest arab country where the fighters have only a AK47 and sandals. thats why they pulled out of the coalition with saudi arabia cause they will be destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SalarHaqq said:


> I know and don't disagree with you on this at all. I was referring to the objective reality of those festivals and landmarks, irregardless of what the Baku regime claims. If they take pride in Noruz and pre-Islamic Iranian landmarks, then it is correct to say they are in effect taking pride in their Iranian roots - even if the regime is trying to erase these by reattributing fake origins to these cultural markers.



Not if they refuse to acknowledge the cultural roots of the festivities they celebrate. In fact, they outright deny it.



> Here I would however respectfully disagree. No entity poses a greater and more dangerous threat to Iran - and to all nations, for that matter, than the zionist regime supported by its international lobbies and networks.
> 
> Firstly, do not doubt for a second that the "ethnic" disintegration of Iran is Tel Aviv's staunchly pursued goal. Just look at the Oded Yinon and Bernard Lewis plans, and cross check that with their policies. In effect, you have a Isra"el"i hand in virtually every separatist or confessionalist crisis in the region - be it pan-Kurdism, pan-Turkism or etc. It is the zionist regime that has empowered and keeps empowering Baku, too (60% of Azarbaijan's arms imports originate from there). It is US and zionist support that allows the corrupt leadership in Baku to dream of "unification" with Iranian provinces (Turkish backing alone would probably not be enough).
> 
> When it comes to cultural policy, international zionism with its messianist globalist element has been busy uprooting all nations with the decadence of liberal modernity it promotes (destruction of the nuclear family structure, globalist ideology against patriotism, etc - I'm sure you're aware of the problematic).
> 
> Secondly, and this is what makes zionism so dangerous, is its disproportionate, enormous influence and power accross the planet. This power stems from the fact that zionists beholden to Tel Aviv occupy key positions in global finance, industries, media, in the cultural sector as well as in governmental decision making positions of all major western powers. The Republic of Azarbaijan's reach is a sad joke compared to this.
> 
> To get the Schmittian hierarchy of foes wrong would be a major mistake, and a trap. I'm not saying this to be apologetic towards the Azari regime, not at all, but because underestimating the zionist threat, or not acting according to the fact that zionism is the top of the pyramid of Iran's enemies, i. e. the one enemy all others are in fact subordinates of, would be hazardous for Iran.
> 
> The leadership of the IR knows this perfectly well. I remember how at the height of the ISIS onslaught, the enemy was activating its sectarianist assets (Shirazi clan and so on), in order to influence patriotic and IR-loyalist segments of Iranian public opinion into no longer viewing Isra"el" but Sunni Muslims as the major threat. Thankfully their attempts failed miserably. IR-authorities stuck to their principled line and thanks to Iranian state-owned media coverage and thanks to the IR's public discourse, Iranian society did not fall into this trap. Iranians realized who had been behind ISIS from the beginning (namely, the zionist-controlled US regime). The same should apply when dealing with these "ethno"-separatist elements inside or outside the country.



Israeli hostility to Iran solely dependents on Tehran's strategic posture. The day that Iran gives hints of pro-Israeli sentiment, is the day that Tel Aviv would immediately prioritize Tehran over every other country in the Middle East. They would be willing to drop the likes of Saudi instantly if that would bring them into Iran's favour.

At the heart of the conflict between Iran and Israel lies no cultural enmity, in contrast to Azerbaijan. That alone makes the latter a more significant threat to Iran's territorial integrity than Israel will ever be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> My guess he's Turkish.



I doubt it, brother.

Now you motivated me to dig up from my "archives" some possible hints as to the subject's background.

Have a look at this:







The subject sure seems to know a thing or two about the Hebrew language... how many Turks are as familiar with Hebrew, I wonder?

Elsewhere he was enthusing over a "Jewish pal" of his for having had extra-marital sexual relations with blonde Danish females... User TruthHurtz called him out on that one, if I remember correctly. But sadly I have no screenshot of the episode. Perhaps some reader might be able to help me find the post in question (would be greatly appreciated). Let's put it that way: it's unusual for some radical iranophobe of Muslim background to celebrate a Jewish acquaintance's sexual conquests (not saying it's impossible of course, but it would be somewhat odd for sure).

Other than that, 99.9% of the subject's posting activity consists, via utterly provocative comments, in trying to incite Pakistani and other Muslim users to adopt positions that legitimize extreme violence, including gross violations of international and humanitarian law, against Iran and her allies, as well as civilian populations.

See for instance:






Here the subject is advocating the opening of "concentration camps" for Zeynabioun fighters. He is also using the phrase "round them up". Why so many lexical references to WW2? Is the symbolic focus on WW2 most typical of Turks and Muslims? Of course, it could be just a coincidence, who knows.






The above is an example of his explicit calls not to bother about killing civilians.






Another one, where the subject advocates that Saudi Arabia should cause Yemeni people to starve to death. This was posted during a period where "500" was inciting forum users on a near daily basis with mantras such as "atheist dictator filth Assad is starving out his own people". In certain circles, they call this sort of brazenness "chutzpah" (I cannot be certain that our subject is part of these circles, but let's say that I for one wouldn't be overly surprised if some day it turned out he is).






In a nauseating combo with Turkish user MMM-E, the subject is wishing death upon a fellow forumer from Pakistan.






And to conclude, the subject under scrutiny is attempting to advertize the idea to his Pakistani audience, that Islamabad would gain in waging war and trying out WMD such as chemical weapons on Iran. This, according to the subject, would allow Pakistan to grab land and oil resources "with ease". Notice his assessments about Iran's military strength, ridiculous as usual.

Now it is said of a certain group that they have historically been masters at engineering triangulated conflicts between third parties, i. e. at luring and trapping them into waging war against one another.

Add that to the "Z"-type stylized letter in his profile picture...

Again, not drawing conclusions here (perhaps he's really just a particularly weird Muslim Dane), just pointing to some documented peculiarities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Surenas said:


> Not if they refuse to acknowledge the cultural roots of the festivities they celebrate. In fact, they outright deny it.



Their denials won't change historic facts. I was referring to those facts, exclusively. Is this to suggest their fabrications affect and alter historic reality? I'm under no delusions as to what their policies consist of.



> Israeli hostility to Iran solely dependents on Tehran's strategic posture. The day that Iran gives hints of pro-Israeli sentiment, is the day that Tel Aviv would immediately prioritize Tehran over every other country in the Middle East. They would be willing to drop the likes of Saudi instantly if that would bring them into Iran's favour.



Saudi Arabia is a vassal regime deprived of genuine sovereignty. That's the only sort of a regime Tel Aviv will show itself favorable towards. And even the Saudis themselves are slated for dismantling (see Oded Yinon plan, Ralph Peters map, etc), but at a later point in time, since for now they are useful to Tel Aviv in its attempts to destroy Iran.

Prevailing conditions under the shah regime, when Isra"el"i and pro-zionist networks (Zeytoun, Haifan Bahai organization, freemasonry, SAVAK networks loyal to Tel Aviv such as Parviz Sabeti's stay-behind structure) had effectively undermined Iranian sovereignty, are characteristic of what "friendship" with neighboring nations entails in the eyes of Tel Aviv, and it's everything but a relationship on equal footing.

Heck, even western allies of Isra"el" end up under the zionist thumb. Read Mearsheimer and Walt's (no "conspiracy theorists" but respected academic scholars) "The Israel Lobby" to get a notion of how zionist encroachment has led to a situation where US policy in the Middle East is no longer dictated by America's own interests. The same can be witnessed all over Europe.

Zionist hostility and propensity for domineering is not a consequence of the IR's policies. That's what Isra"el"i officials would like people to believe. It runs far, far deeper than that and is of a civilizational, existential type. We're talking about a regime and a ruling oligarchy with a particular mindset, which is staunchly pursuing a messianist agenda of global domination, tolerates no roadblocks on the path to the realization of its goals, and tends to view every sort of engagement in strict zero sum terms.

This is no ordinary kind of enmity:








> At the heart of the conflict between Iran and Israel lies no cultural enmity, in contrast to Azerbaijan. That alone makes the latter a more significant threat to Iran's territorial integrity than Israel will ever be.



I would suggest to gather additional information on zionist globalism. Globalist zionist elites are definitely hostile to every historical tradition, to every civilization with ancestral roots. The projected messianist one-world government they seek to implement, is synonymous not just with the end of nation-states, of national identity, of territorial integrity, but also with traditional cultural specificity and diversity.

The intent is to gobble up, subsume and dilute all cultures (except one) into a unified, undifferentiated universal synthesis.

Simply put, *there's no room for any sort of Iranian culture in the zionist project*.

What we can witness here on the religious level, also applies on the political, cultural and economic levels:



















Abu Dhabi: A synagogue,mosque and church, will be in one location


Historic project dubbed the “Abrahamic Family House” to be completed by 2022




gulfnews.com





Besides, as said, Isra"el" is the one empowering Baku. Isra"el" is not just backing all sorts of anti-Iranian separatisms, it is outright engineering these currents through its US-based, pro-zionist think tanks. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if some of those anti-Iranian cultural policies conducted by Baku were initially coined in Tel Aviv, or if Aliyev was being assisted by zionist consultants in these endeavours. Zionist efforts to uproot and destroy Iranian society in an irreversible manner are all too apparent.

This is not simply done because Iran "decided" to antagonize Tel Aviv out of the blue, for at the core of the Islamic Republic's hostility towards Tel Aviv resides the zionist treatment of Iran prior to 1979. Now had the pre-revolutionary experience been an "accident of history", it would be a different matter. Problem is that this domineering behaviour is a recurrent pattern displayed by zionist elites accross the board. It betrays a political project defined by hegemonist designs, and those who delve into the topic will find enough evidence in support of this.

We saw how Iraq was obliterated for good in what was essentially a zionist-concocted war of aggression. After 1991, Saddam no longer represented an objective threat to Tel Aviv whatsoever. Hence the true motives underlying Iraq's destruction can't be explained away by invoking things like Saddam's strategic posture against Isra"el". The truth is that Tel Aviv has an agenda of wrecking nation-states in the region.

Speaking of cultural issues, the celebration of the supposed mass slaughter of 75.000 Iranians on Purim, including of entire Iranian tribes that were wiped out of existence, doesn't strike me as a sign of positive cultural-historic bonds.

I completely sympathize with calls to counter the pan-Turkist threat. Much less so, I'm afraid, with apologetic stances towards Isra"el", in the absence of which Iran would hardly be facing threats so intense from totally insignificant (on their own) second- and third-tier players to begin with. No powers on earth are more dangerous to Iran, whether in the short or in the long term, than international zionism and Isra"el".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## viewer

Caspian Parsi said:


> ( at least it shows in this way ) you said it ..and i know its a show . all I'm saying is Arminians blood is as red as the Azaries ,we should not favor another country just because they share the same Religion.. BTW the islamic Azerbaijan is getting more cocky thanks to israelis Direct Military support .


Your logic is very wrong. According to your logic, we should not have liberated the areas occupied by Iraq in the war, because the blood of all human beings is equally red and the war is a bad thing. Or we should not have helped Iraq against ISIS because the blood of all human beings is equally red. Well, I agree with you that the blood of every human being is precious.
But here are two things:
1- There are double standards here: because we do not help a Shiite country that defends itself and fights for its legal land, but we help Syria, Yemen, Palestine and Lebanon. We are even helping Qatar in the face of sanctions. We even help Venezuela.

2- We have always claimed and claim that we are on the side of the right and we have deafened the ears of the world with this slogan and we claim that we support the side of the right in every dispute. But here we are silent


About the Israelis:

Every occupied country will look for friends who can help them to be free. Iran left them alone so this gap was filled by Israel. (We got help from the United States and Israel and Gaddafi and North Korea in the war with Iraq).
On the other hand:
We have helped and are helping Iraq, not because their government is an ally of the United States or a puppet or obedient to the United States, but because of their nation.
We did not help Kurdistan because their government is an ally of the United States and listens to the United States, not because of their extensive ties with Israel.
We helped Lebanon, not because of their government
We helped the Palestinians, not because of their government
We helped Qatar in the face of sanctions and we are doing it
We also help Venezuela.
But we are silent on the issue of Azerbaijan and even worse, we help Armenia as much as we can.
This is unjustifiable.


----------



## HAIDER

SalarHaqq said:


> I doubt it, brother.
> 
> Now you motivated me to dig up from my "archives" some possible hints as to the subject's background.
> 
> Have a look at this:
> 
> View attachment 676730
> 
> 
> The subject sure seems to know a thing or two about the Hebrew language... how many Turks are as familiar with Hebrew, I wonder?
> 
> Elsewhere he was enthusing over a "Jewish pal" of his for having had extra-marital sexual relations with blonde Danish females... User TruthHurtz called him out on that one, if I remember correctly. But sadly I have no screenshot of the episode. Perhaps some reader might be able to help me find the post in question (would be greatly appreciated). Let's put it that way: it's unusual for some radical iranophobe of Muslim background to celebrate a Jewish acquaintance's sexual conquests (not saying it's impossible of course, but it would be somewhat odd for sure).
> 
> Other than that, 99.9% of the subject's posting activity consists, via utterly provocative comments, in trying to incite Pakistani and other Muslim users to adopt positions that legitimize extreme violence, including gross violations of international and humanitarian law, against Iran and her allies, as well as civilian populations.
> 
> See for instance:
> 
> View attachment 676715
> 
> 
> Here the subject is advocating the opening of "concentration camps" for Zeynabioun fighters. He is also using the phrase "round them up". Why so many lexical references to WW2? Is the symbolic focus on WW2 most typical of Turks and Muslims? Of course, it could be just a coincidence, who knows.
> 
> View attachment 676717
> 
> 
> The above is an example of his explicit calls not to bother about killing civilians.
> 
> View attachment 676724
> 
> 
> Another one, where the subject advocates that Saudi Arabia should cause Yemeni people to starve to death. This was posted during a period where "500" was inciting forum users on a near daily basis with mantras such as "atheist dictator filth Assad is starving out his own people". In certain circles, they call this sort of brazenness "chutzpah" (I cannot be certain that our subject is part of these circles, but let's say that I for one wouldn't be overly surprised if some day it turned out he is).
> 
> View attachment 676722
> 
> 
> In a nauseating combo with Turkish user MMM-E, the subject is wishing death upon a fellow forumer from Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 676729
> 
> 
> And to conclude, the subject under scrutiny is attempting to advertize the idea to his Pakistani audience, that Islamabad would gain in waging war and trying out WMD such as chemical weapons on Iran. This, according to the subject, would allow Pakistan to grab land and oil resources "with ease". Notice his assessments about Iran's military strength, ridiculous as usual.
> 
> Now it is said of a certain group that they have historically been masters at engineering triangulated conflicts between third parties, i. e. at luring and trapping them into waging war against one another.
> 
> Add that to the "Z"-type stylized letter in his profile picture...
> 
> Again, not drawing conclusions here (perhaps he's really just a particularly weird Muslim Dane), just pointing to some documented peculiarities.


interesting finding about this guy ... seems he is shy to disclose his identity, or this is his job..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Caspian Parsi

I don't think you understood my point of view :
our discussion was about azerbaijan and armenian conflict . this two ex-iranian states are fighting each other and we are not at war with them .Iran should not take side now ,in my opinion this is another geopolitical maneuver by Turkey to gain access to Azari energy resource ,, Russia will stepp in way before Iran gets in to the fight . Iran already have fingers in many pies in west Asia 

with regards to Iraq : we had a all out war ...Of course we defend our land by killing the invaders just like we always done so we are on the same page on Iraq.

Isis came too fast to quick to our Borders , Iran reacted and neutralized the threat and gained control over Iraq and syria thanks to G Solimani ,this was a massive geopolitic win for Iran , the same goes for ,Yemen . Mostly we are helping them because of where they are not who they are ,By helping the Houthis Iran is now have presence in the Red sea , 

thats takes us to Islamic Republic "Double standards" as you mentioned .
Iran is on the side of the right when its in Iran's Interest otherwise they should support muslims in CHINA /India and myanmar the same way they support Hamas and HEZb ,

but we both know that's not happening , clear hypocrisy and bias .




viewer said:


> Your logic is very wrong. According to your logic, we should not have liberated the areas occupied by Iraq in the war, because the blood of all human beings is equally red and the war is a bad thing. Or we should not have helped Iraq against ISIS because the blood of all human beings is equally red. Well, I agree with you that the blood of every human being is precious.
> But here are two things:
> 1- There are double standards here: because we do not help a Shiite country that defends itself and fights for its legal land, but we help Syria, Yemen, Palestine and Lebanon. We are even helping Qatar in the face of sanctions. We even help Venezuela.
> 
> 2- We have always claimed and claim that we are on the side of the right and we have deafened the ears of the world with this slogan and we claim that we support the side of the right in every dispute. But here we are silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the Israelis:
> 
> Every occupied country will look for friends who can help them to be free. Iran left them alone so this gap was filled by Israel. (We got help from the United States and Israel and Gaddafi and North Korea in the war with Iraq).
> On the other hand:
> We have helped and are helping Iraq, not because their government is an ally of the United States or a puppet or obedient to the United States, but because of their nation.
> We did not help Kurdistan because their government is an ally of the United States and listens to the United States, not because of their extensive ties with Israel.
> We helped Lebanon, not because of their government
> We helped the Palestinians, not because of their government
> We helped Qatar in the face of sanctions and we are doing it
> We also help Venezuela.
> But we are silent on the issue of Azerbaijan and even worse, we help Armenia as much as we can.
> This is unjustifiable.


Agreed on all above points ,
On Iranian media: Government clearly Support Azerbaijan just to keep the muslim world happy and covertly helping the Arminians ,I'm Hope they have good reason for this !


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313747670658363393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313747670658363393



Enforcing a buffer zone is getting more and more a requirement. We can not tolerate Syrian Nusra front on our border.

Also, Armenia cannot delay the NK issue anymore. The administration of NK should be transitioned to Iran/Russia until a peace agreement is achieved.

This should be done militarily, if needed.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

sha ah said:


> This article mentions "demonstrations" in Iran. The pro-Azerbaijan demonstration. Those 20 or so punks that burned the Armenian flag in Tabriz ? They dispersed as soon as they were confronted by security forces. In my opinion, they should be identified and charged with *HATE crimes...*


so we should charge people who commit hate crimes??


----------



## aryobarzan

With the war between Azari and Arminia I thought of a look back in the mirror and see how the other war in syria looks like now. I called it the *Syrian* *scoreboard* (my views only).

5 external players had/have major roles in Syrian conflict..lets score them based on percentage of the goals they have achieved..

*1-US/Israel: 20%.*..They planned the civil war for total conversion of Syria into a vassal state in their full control...what they ended up with is a Kurdish Proxy in north of syria only. Not a very good result for pros in the field of wars and regime change!.

*2-Persian Gulf quasi states (Saudi, UAE, Qatar): -10% ..*They bankrolled the play and brought in the players (savages)...what they wanted was to cut off syria's relationship with Iran . .They achieved non of their goals and what they ended up with is a syria even more bonded with Iran. they get negative score because the savages went out of their control and brought the sponsors reputation in to the mud !

*3-Iran: 90%..*The first country to come in for help..their goal was to keep syria intact and allied with Iran, they also wanted to be able to supply Hezbollah via land route and establish a beachhead directly over Israel for the first time. What they achieved at a heavy cost is impressive ..they do not get 100 percent because of Idlib situation.

*4-Turkey: 30%*..Turkey wanted an extra friendly Sunni government in Syria so that the kurds of Syria can never have a chance to connect to Turkish Kurds via a contiguous land mass. what they got is an angry Bashar Assad, lots of cheap stolen Syrian oil, lots of syrian refugees , a syrian proxy army at their disposal for sultan's use and messed up relationships with NATO. They are an accidental player but went deep into it as the war dragged on. Now they have to keep an army in Afrin and Idlib and take casualties everyday but they manged the goal of cutting off the kurds.

*5-Russia: 90%..*Russians were sleep on the wheel when all the hell was breaking loose in Syria..They woke up when late Gen Solaimani went to moscow and rolled open the map in front of Putin..what Russia wanted was to keep what they had and add to it (more bases) ..Keep Syrian government away from US and keep Syria's military supplied and trained by the Russians. What they achieved was all the above but they had to share the stuff with Iran. They also collected a lots of IOUs from Israel which Putin will cash eventually.
And what about Syria...they lost big but just like Iran after war with Iraq they will come back stronger and more confidant..If they take back Golan heights then you can say they will be a winner also but that is the future.


----------



## SalarHaqq

viewer said:


> 1- There are double standards here: because we do not help a Shiite country that defends itself and fights for its legal land,





> But we are silent on the issue of Azerbaijan and even worse, we help Armenia as much as we can.
> This is unjustifiable.



This is actually not true. The idea that Iran refused to assist Azarbaijan and instead chose to back Armenia is a misinformation spread by Iran's adversaries, but it was diffused so widely that many Iranians themselves aren't aware of the facts. Also, it would appear that Iranian authorities and media themselves have been relatively discrete about Iran's policy with regards to the issue (more than they have been about, say, Tehran's support for Bosnian Muslims during the same period).

In reality, Iran started out by fully backing the Republic of Azarbaijan against Armenia in the 1990's Karabakh war - with arms, advisers, military training, volunteers, and IRGC units fighting on Baku's behalf. Several Iranians were martyred there.

It is the regime in Baku, however, which betrayed Iran by:

1) Bending to US demands to stop receiving aid from Iran. And then, embracing the zionist regime.

2) Engaging in support for anti-Iranian, pan-Turkist separatism, and considering Iran their enemy. I was under the impression that this was much more pronounced under the Popular Front administration of ex-president Elchibey (1992-1993), but additional documents I got familiarized with are showing that Heydar Aliyev and now Elham Aliyev have been conducting a similarly treasonous policy (despite not being official members of pan-Turkist organizations).

3) Killing Iran-friendly personalities within the Azarbaijani armed forces, such as shahid Roshan Javadov.







And here's some evidence (Farsi version of the quotes in the Wikipedia link below):

In his memoirs, Hashemi Rafsanjani mentions some of Iran's aid to the Republic of Azerbaijan:

"I told the Foreign Minister by phone that [Mr. Velayati] could apply for the passage of Afghan fighters to Azerbaijan. The two sides demanded that they provide weapons and ammunition and take action to protect the site of the Khodaafarin Dam in Azerbaijan against the Armenians. "Mr. Forouzandeh [the Minister of Defense] announced that a $ 30 million arms and ammunition deal had been made with the Azeris. [7]"

...

"In the evening we talked on the phone with Mr. Heydar Aliyev, the acting President of Azerbaijan. He thanked us for our help and said that they have elections on October 2nd. [9]

A former high-ranking Iranian official was quoted by the Mashreq Defense and Security Group as saying: "The commanders of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps were sent to the Republic of Azerbaijan during the Karabakh war and trained its fighters and soldiers. "But when Heydar Aliyev, the former president of the Republic of Azerbaijan, saw that the IRGC commanders were praying and praying, he returned them from the Republic of Azerbaijan." [10]

Mansour Haghighatpour, one of the commanders of the Revolutionary Guards Corps, wrote in his official website about his introduction: The most defense and training cooperation will take place between Iran and the Republic of Azerbaijan. "[11] + Video of military training of Azeri fighters by the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps [12]

In an interview with the Inter Press website of the Republic of Azerbaijan, Noureddine Khoja, one of the commanders of the Republic of Azerbaijan, said in response to a reporter's question whether any of his neighbors helped us: "We asked Iran for help in the Zangilan incidents; "If it were not for the Iranian artillery fire at that time, the people of Zangilan would have been killed." [13]

"Gholam Asgar Karimian," one of the commanders of the Revolutionary Guards, said in a press conference on the occasion of the 2nd of Ordibehesht (the anniversary of the founding of the Revolutionary Guards): "He called the Karabakh war one of the oppressions of Iran. "At the highest level, we helped the government of Azerbaijan, but some with special intentions tried not to express it." [14]

In March 2010, Mohsen Rezaei, a former commander of the Revolutionary Guards, told reporters in Tabriz that a large number of Iranians had been killed in support of the Republic of Azerbaijan in the Nagorno-Karabakh war, and that Iran had provided military assistance and training to the Republic of Azerbaijan during the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict. "He has not hesitated."

Sardar Kabiri, Iran's military adviser during the Nagorno-Karabakh war, also said at the "Islam Topraqi" summit: "The Islamic Republic of Iran did not withhold logistical, support, educational and political assistance from the Muslim government and people of the Republic of Azerbaijan during the Karabakh war. One of the direct contributions to Azerbaijan is the sale of weapons worth $ 25 million in the same year; Also, according to the memorandum between the Iranian government and the government of Azerbaijan, 8,000 Azeri forces received military training under the supervision of Iranian trainers, and the late Heydar Aliyev attended the training maneuver of these forces several times.

The High Adviser to the Governor of East Azerbaijan, noting that unfortunately the Islamic Republic of Iran was later accused in the mass media of the Republic of Azerbaijan of supporting the Armenian forces in this moharebeh, said that the reason for this atmosphere was behind-the-scenes groups seeking to distance Iran from Azerbaijan and vice versa. . [15]

*  کمک‌های ایران به جمهوری آذربایجان - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد  *


Also, please make sure to watch the following video, which includes quotations from the memoirs of IRGC officer sardar Nouri-Aghdam (himself an Azari Iranian), who was dispatched to help Azarbaijan in the 1990's war and who witnessed Aliyev's betrayal first hand :






The dagger held up by Nouri-Aghdam in this picture, was gifted to him by Azarbaijan Republic authorities in recognition of his engagement in the war:






These excerpts from sardar Nouri-Aghdam's memoirs actually deserve to be translated into English and posted in a separate thread in this forum, as they are immensely eye-opening. I shall take it upon myself to do so.



> About the Israelis:
> 
> Every occupied country will look for friends who can help them to be free. Iran left them alone so this gap was filled by Israel. (We got help from the United States and Israel and Gaddafi and North Korea in the war with Iraq).



It is generally not a great idea to turn to the zionist regime for help. And it's not like Azarbaijan lacked other options after they rejected Iran, Turkey being an example.

But the regime in Tel Aviv is no ordinary one: this regime, in conjunction with the international zionist oligarchy underlying it, is pursuing an agenda of global hegemony and of long-term dismantling and dilution of nation-states, its so-called allies included. It does not conceive of its ties to others as regular types of relations between peers.

Iran's situation under the shah regime is emblematic in this regard: zionist networks (Zeytoun, SAVAK networks such as the Alikhani and Sabeti gangs), as well as other groups ideologically and institutionally linked to zionism, namely Scottish and French rite freemasonry as well as the Haifan Bahai organization, which the ousted monarchy chose to collaborate with, had achieved to subvert Iranian sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Are you kidding ? Most industrialized multi national countries charge people who commit hate crimes and imprison them, try to re-educate them. If Iran tolerates intercommunal violence it will disintegrate like Yugoslavia. We can't tolerate HATE geared towards any specific ethnic group.



Mithridates said:


> so we should charge people who commit hate crimes??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

WTF is a mutinational country???

Whatever it is....it doesnt apply to us.... we are a single Nation country, and we should not immitate anyother country.

Turkey also has a law that if you insult Turkishness, you will go to jail...do you know why we dont need a law like that in Iran? Because being Iranian is an hounr, and doesnt have to be forced on people by threats of state violence.....

As soon as the state brings in laws that forces people to be nice to each other or to respect an ethnicity, then you know that it is a fake country that would fall appart if it wasnt becuase of threats of state sponsered violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313913408610357251

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313962843306422273
The Azerbaijanis and Turkey keep going into enemy territory in a straight line rather than expanding outwards like a circle. They don't have completely air dominance, today several of their drones were shot down again and Armenia has fighter jets with BVR as well as air defenses and a constant supply from Russia 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313962549113741313
Turkish UAVs CRASH in Georgia. Georgia is also playing a dirty game against their neighbors. They're bitter because Armenians kicked their @ss last time and took back land where the majority were Armenian.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313880993678462976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313894617008537600


----------



## sha ah

OMG man, Iran is a multi-national nation. One nationality, multiple ethnic groups. Enmity and inter-ethnic HATE cannot be tolerated. Actually one Persian newspaper writer wrote an article making fun of Azeri people in Iran and was arrested for hate crimes I believe a few years back. 

I'm not talking about the way Turkey enforces this vague concept of "Turkishness" I'm saying if one person or group gears HATE towards another group, discrimination, etc it should not be tolerated, that's all. 

For example, if an Iranian person from one ethnic group goes around calling any other Iranian ethnic group DOGS and spreading hateful, divisive ideas, then that's HATE. It should be tolerated. Even this message board doesn't tolerate it. Why should any nation ? 

RACISM, HATE, DISCRIMINATION SHOULD NOT be tolerated. It's that simple.



Raghfarm007 said:


> WTF is a mutinational country???
> 
> Whatever it is....it doesnt apply to us.... we are a single Nation country, and we should not immitate anyother country.
> 
> Turkey also has a law that if you insult Turkishness, you will go to jail...do you know why we dont need a law like that in Iran? Because being Iranian is an hounr, and doesnt have to be forced on people by threats of state violence.....
> 
> As soon as the state brings in laws that forces people to be nice to each other or to respect an ethnicity, then you know that it is a fake country that would fall appart if it wasnt becuase of threats of state sponsered violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Turkish UAV crashed in Georgia ? Electronic warfare or malfunction ? Anyways Canada won't sell them optics anymore so I guess they're going to have to look elsewhere ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313896013959102465


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313913408610357251
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313962843306422273
> The Azerbaijanis and Turkey keep going into enemy territory in a straight line rather than expanding outwards like a circle. They don't have completely air dominance, today several of their drones were shot down again and Armenia has fighter jets with BVR as well as air defenses and a constant supply from Russia
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313962549113741313
> Turkish UAVs CRASH in Georgia. Georgia is also playing a dirty game against their neighbors. They're bitter because Armenians kicked their @ss last time and took back land where the majority were Armenian.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313880993678462976
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313894617008537600



When I saw how they advanced into NK on the southern front, I immediately remembered Syria, and clearly the Azerbijianis have not learned any lessons from the war. The route that allowed them travel straight is surrounded by mountains. You cannot safely transit your forces down roads like this without complete air dominance and reconnaissance, We saw this in Deir Ezzor and Palmyra many times. Armenia can shoot down any drones in the sky to blind any recon, and 100's of troops can dart from the mountains regions to cut off the main road. I will wait to confirm this news, but this is a classic mistake that was made many times in Syria against units without any air support or cover.


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijani forces capture an Armenian column


----------



## sha ah

*Azerbaijani Ministry of Defense video from Shukurbayli village of Jabrail district in south Karabakh*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313608639656144897


----------



## sha ah

*Azerbaijani military in Jabrayil*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> *Azerbaijani military in Jabrayil*
> 
> View attachment 677180
> View attachment 677181



These are the guys allegedly surrounded at Jabrayil?


----------



## sha ah

Interesting that Azerbaijanis are trying hard to advance on every front but they've only managed to advanced a tiny bit in the north and in the south. 










Blue areas show parts captured by Azerbaijan. Keep in mind the situation is extremely fluid.

In any case the Azerbaijanis have lost quite a bit of manpower and material for these gains so far. The question is how far they will be able to go and how many casualties and how much loss they can sustain ?


----------



## sha ah

Allegedly Azeribaijan took Jabrayil but according to Armenian sources, they were lured in, surrounded and a large number of them destroyed.

Like I said Azeris are trying to advance on every front. So far they've only been able to advance on 2 fronts and they've sustained massive casualties and losses. 

The question remains now, how far can they go ? will they be able to hold onto their gains ? how many men and how much resources will they have to lose to take over the whole Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) region ? Their army only numbers 50,000 after all.



Stryker1982 said:


> These are the guys allegedly surrounded at Jabrayil?


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313757140176326657


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijani troops destroyed in Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313751169827733506


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Allegedly Azeribaijan took Jabrayil but according to Armenian sources, they were lured in, surrounded and a large number of them destroyed.
> 
> Like I said Azeris are trying to advance on every front. So far they've only been able to advance on 2 fronts and they've sustained massive casualties and losses.
> 
> The question remains now, how far can they go ? will they be able to hold onto their gains ? how many men and how much resources will they have to lose to take over the whole Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) region ? Their army only numbers 50,000 after all.



From what I'm seeing, they've been taking very large amount of losses, but that is expected when attacking a well fortified position like this. The advancement on 2 small fronts means Armenia is in good shape to restore those territories should Azerbijani losses keep mounting.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Seeing how the belief that Isra"el" is destined to be Iran's "historic ally", or the conviction that zionism in its various aspects doesn't represent an existential threat to Iran is still quite common among secular nationalist and/or Islamo-sceptical Iranians attached to their country's historic heritage (somehow I can't help but be reminded of evangelicals, and even more so of national-zionists like Steve Bannon, Nigel Farage and the likes), it might be useful to highlight a few additional points at this stage.

Those concerned are invited to take a look at major foreign-based, influential Persian-language satellite TV broadcasters such as BBC Farsi or Manoto. These are obviously linked to and essentially managed by zionists and members of the Haifan Bahai organization. Now, other than the usual propagandistic news coverage of Iran (both on international and domestic events), a key part of their programs is dedicated to promoting liberal cultural norms in the framework of a vast and professionally conducted social engineering effort.

If the enmity of zionist circles against the Iranian nation was merely a consequence of the Islamic Republic's foreign policy choices, as zio-apologetic narratives of different stripes (secular liberal, liberal-Islamic, bāstān-gerā nationalistic, trotskyist leftist etc) maintain, then this latter part of the programming by the mentioned broadcasters would hardly be needed.

The fact is that these zionist circles are taking aim at the very social fabric which any civilization, national culture or traditional religious community rests upon. Iranian culture and civilization is not conceivable if deprived of its natural organic plinth, i. e. the Iranian nuclear family structure. When the nuclear family structure is no more, civilizational decadence as well as gradual extinguishing of national identity will inevitably follow, as they did in the west.

For instance, what "culture" do Iranians think they will be left with, if their people are transformed into degenerates and their children psychologically affected for life at early ages, due to nefarious liberalist social engineering implemented by international zionism and its cronies? Is the organized subversion of Iranian families and the creeping threat it poses to Iranian children a consequence of the Republic of Azarbaijan's anti-Iranian policies, or rather a consequence of zionist globalism and Soroso-Popperian liberalism? Are subjects like Sa'iān and similar proponents of moral decadence Azari regime officials, or zionists and globalists? As a reminder, see:
http://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/page-2444

Two users succintly drove home the point in that thread:











A nation's culture cannot be reduced to some superficial materialistic fetish, to archeological preservation of historic landmarks, or to the sporting of distinctive symbols such as Farvahar pendants. It has an organic dimension to it. It is built upon values. Upon a juridical order reflecting natural law. Once this is all gone, what remains will be a hollow shell which global oligarchs can and will dispose of with the snap of a finger as they see fit.

We could also contemplate the zionist threat to Iranian culture from an economic perspective. If Iran were to open up to the largely zionist-controlled, bankster- and corporate-dominated global economic order, not only would the irruption of pseudo-"cultural" consumer goods provided by these multinational corporations (Hollywood films, pornography, genetically modified and industrial food, video games, low quality music etc) accelerate the tendency towards general cultural degeneracy, but Iranian culture itself would get increasingly commodified, turned into a collection of marketable objects to consume and throw away in an endless cycle of lifeless emptiness.

Iranian patriots must ask themselves what constitutes the bigger threat to Iranian culture and civilization indeed: some third-tier, small-time player like the Baku regime with its pan-Turkist agenda seeking to claim Iranian cultural heritage as its own, or that regime's actual zio-American overlords, who will not only prop up secondary threats like these, but will themselves engage in irreversible, bottom-up subvertion of the very building blocks of Iranian culture and civilization?

By the way, there is no contradiction between supra-national, liberal globalist uprooting of Iranian society and culture on the one hand, and infra-national crushing of Iran's national unity and territorial integrity through "ethno"-separatist agitation on the other hand: behind both these destructive phenomena, the same zionist, corporatist and masonic arch-enemies are pulling the strings, and both phenomena form part of a single well thought-out pincer movement intended to grind down and dissolve Iranian nationhood, roots, identity, religion, culture and civilization for all eternity. Think of it as a chunk of grilled meat, which first needs to be cut into adequate bite-sized pieces before it can be swallowed down and absorbed.

Which, incidentally, implies that the very "ethno"-states Tel Aviv and Washington are causing to appear all over the region, are not meant to last: they too are going to be despatched into the garbage bin of history by their original promoters, since they're considered as mere steps in a plot scheduled to end in the establishment of a unified totalitarian world regime controlled by the same criminal oligarchy.

We shall conclude these thoughts with an illustration of the deeply ingrained hostility of the zionist mindset towards Iranian culture and civilization through the example of one of zionism's prominent in-house fifth columnists, someone who directly takes aim at national pride, who classifies Iranian culture as "racist" and has an issue with his compatriots cherishing their heritage, while at the same time being markedly apologetic towards Isra"el", critical towards the Islamic Republic's anti-zionist geostrategic posture and on the record for authoring books about the occupation of Palestinian that largely rehash the zionist regime's own narratives:





* =*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313810700972838912


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijani soldiers run after one mortar hits the ground near them


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313923586491637766


----------



## sha ah

Turkey is now sending in F-16s to assist Azerbaijan. 

Since they've lost so many drones, now I guess this is what they're doing. I don't think the US is going to be happy about this. They shot down an Armenian SU-25 last week and tried to hide it. However radar signatures proved it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313903827435892737


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313905734208434177


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313901057731428357


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Are you kidding ? Most industrialized multi national countries charge people who commit hate crimes and imprison them, try to re-educate them. If Iran tolerates intercommunal violence it will disintegrate like Yugoslavia. We can't tolerate HATE geared towards any specific ethnic group.



Yugoslavia's problem wasn't that it tolerated inter-communal hate (in fact, it didn't). It's problem was that it institutionalized communities by organizing the entire state along communal lines, and in particular by basing federal subdivisions on so-called "ethnicity".

Once this system - which could function in times of (geo-)political stability, was in place, predatory hostile foreign powers had an easy time inverting the principle of "neighborly harmony" into "proximity crime" once they decided in the early 90's that Yugoslavia had to be destroyed. So their spies and agents of influence (on all sides of the so-called "ethnic" divides) could make the edifice crumble in the blink of an eye.

The solution does not lie in granting legal or even worse, institutional status to sub-national communities. It resides in transcending linguistic and regional affiliations to the benefit of the national community, to the benefit of common citizenship, values, history, religion, civilizational heritage. It resides in promoting mixity, intermingling, domestic economic migrations, intermarriage as well as the national language and literature (a major unifying factor).

None of which would pose a problem for Iran, because as often mentioned before, infra-national linguistic communities within Iran are already largely dissolved and have extremely blurred boundaries as a result of centuries upon centuries of intermarriage. To the effect that nowadays, at least 50% of Iranians, perhaps 60% or more, actually have mixed lineages when it comes to their "ethno"-linguistic roots.




sha ah said:


> OMG man, Iran is a multi-national nation. One nationality, multiple ethnic groups.



One nationality, therefore one nation also (rather than multiple ones), no?

As for the multiple "ethnic" groups, what about 50% or 60% of Iranians who belong to several such groups at the same time (i. e., who have ancestors from several such groups rather than from a single one)? It's impossible to divide the Iranian population into "ethnicities", most Iranians wouldn't fit into only one such category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Yugoslavia's problem wasn't that it tolerated inter-communal hate (in fact, it didn't). It's problem was that it institutionalized communities by organizing the entire state along communal lines, and in particular by basing federal subdivisions on so-called "ethnicity".
> 
> Once this system - which could function in times of (geo-)political stability, was in place, predatory hostile foreign powers had an easy time inverting the principle of "neighborly harmony" into "proximity crime" once they decided in the early 90's that Yugoslavia had to be destroyed. So their spies and agents of influence (on all sides of the so-called "ethnic" divides) could make the edifice crumble in the blink of an eye.
> 
> The solution does not lie in granting legal or even worse, institutional status to sub-national communities. It resides in transcending linguistic and regional affiliations to the benefit of the national community, to the benefit of common citizenship, values, history, religion, civilizational heritage. It resides in promoting mixity, intermingling, domestic economic migrations, intermarriage as well as the national language and litterature (a major unifying factor).
> 
> None of which would pose a problem for Iran, because as often mentioned before, infra-national linguistic communities within Iran are already largely dissolved and have extremely blurred boundaries as a result of centuries upon centuries of intermarriage. To the effect that nowadays, at least 50% of Iranians, perhaps 60% or more, actually have mixed lineages when it comes to their "ethno"-linguistic roots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One nationality, therefore one nation also (rather than multiple ones), no?
> 
> As for the multiple "ethnic" groups, what about 50% or 60% of Iranians who belong to several such groups at the same time (i. e., who have ancestors from several such groups rather than from a single one)? It's impossible to divide the Iranian population into "ethnicities", most Iranians wouldn't fit into only one such category.



Not to mention, the various ethnicities in Yugoslavia had a long history of ethnic massacres and genocides. Iran has no such history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

*One nationality, therefore one nation also (rather than multiple ones), no?*

Yes one nationality (Iranian), therefore one nation, but Iran is still a multi-ethnic state. There are Persians, Lors, Azeri, Baloch and many more.

it is important to charge and prosecute those who want to rile up ethnic tensions and cause Iran to eventually disintegrate along ethnic lines. We've seen what they've done to Yugoslavia, Syria, Libya and Yemen. Balkanization. It's the age old divide and conquer strategy. Keep Syria weak by dividing it, keep Yemen weak by dividing it. If they can't defeat the enemy at the present moment, then they start by dividing them into smaller, more manageable, weaker peices.

In Iran luckily, we haven't seen communal violence and discrimination on the same level that we've seen in various other countries. Like you said, that is because most Iranians think of themselves as Iranians first. 

However Iran's enemies will always try to figure out ways to divide and fracture Iran any way they can. There are also some people in Iran who want to see Iran broken up into various smaller states.

After all, there are some Kurds who want to break away from Iran and join a greater Kurdistan. There are some Azeri people who want to split from Iran and join Azerbaijan or Turkey. These people, their goal is to weaken the sense of unity in the nation by causing communal tension and hatred among various ethnic groups in Iran. 

That is why the Iranian government cannot tolerate such behavior. Anyone who tries to belittle or discriminate or poke fun at a specific ethnic group publicly or advocate for the disintegration of Iran must be dealt with decisively. 

Racism and discrimination are outlawed in most industrialized nations that contain various ethnic groups or large minorities. Such behavior is even banned on this forum and most online platforms, so then why shouldn't it be banned in a multi-ethnic country like Iran ? 




SalarHaqq said:


> Yugoslavia's problem wasn't that it tolerated inter-communal hate (in fact, it didn't). It's problem was that it institutionalized communities by organizing the entire state along communal lines, and in particular by basing federal subdivisions on so-called "ethnicity".
> 
> Once this system - which could function in times of (geo-)political stability, was in place, predatory hostile foreign powers had an easy time inverting the principle of "neighborly harmony" into "proximity crime" once they decided in the early 90's that Yugoslavia had to be destroyed. So their spies and agents of influence (on all sides of the so-called "ethnic" divides) could make the edifice crumble in the blink of an eye.
> 
> The solution does not lie in granting legal or even worse, institutional status to sub-national communities. It resides in transcending linguistic and regional affiliations to the benefit of the national community, to the benefit of common citizenship, values, history, religion, civilizational heritage. It resides in promoting mixity, intermingling, domestic economic migrations, intermarriage as well as the national language and literature (a major unifying factor).
> 
> None of which would pose a problem for Iran, because as often mentioned before, infra-national linguistic communities within Iran are already largely dissolved and have extremely blurred boundaries as a result of centuries upon centuries of intermarriage. To the effect that nowadays, at least 50% of Iranians, perhaps 60% or more, actually have mixed lineages when it comes to their "ethno"-linguistic roots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One nationality, therefore one nation also (rather than multiple ones), no?
> 
> As for the multiple "ethnic" groups, what about 50% or 60% of Iranians who belong to several such groups at the same time (i. e., who have ancestors from several such groups rather than from a single one)? It's impossible to divide the Iranian population into "ethnicities", most Iranians wouldn't fit into only one such category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Some say Hezbollah might be in Armenia. I don't buy it.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313896861095264257


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314020456383553536


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314024985816715264


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314013157434810369


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314009131230154752


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313973458049654785


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijan captures another village right on the border

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314100630953299973


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314093501982928896


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314091706032234496


----------



## Raghfarm007

sha ah said:


> *One nationality, therefore one nation also (rather than multiple ones), no?*
> 
> Yes one nationality (Iranian), therefore one nation, but Iran is still a multi-ethnic state. There are Persians, Lors, Azeri, Baloch and many more.
> 
> it is important to charge and prosecute those who want to rile up ethnic tensions and cause Iran to eventually disintegrate along ethnic lines. We've seen what they've done to Yugoslavia, Syria, Libya and Yemen. Balkanization. It's the age old divide and conquer strategy. Keep Syria weak by dividing it, keep Yemen weak by dividing it. If they can't defeat the enemy at the present moment, then they start by dividing them into smaller, more manageable, weaker peices.
> 
> In Iran luckily, we haven't seen communal violence and discrimination on the same level that we've seen in various other countries. Like you said, that is because most Iranians think of themselves as Iranians first.
> 
> However Iran's enemies will always try to figure out ways to divide and fracture Iran any way they can. There are also some people in Iran who want to see Iran broken up into various smaller states.
> 
> After all, there are some Kurds who want to break away from Iran and join a greater Kurdistan. There are some Azeri people who want to split from Iran and join Azerbaijan or Turkey. These people, their goal is to weaken the sense of unity in the nation by causing communal tension and hatred among various ethnic groups in Iran.
> 
> That is why the Iranian government cannot tolerate such behavior. Anyone who tries to belittle or discriminate or poke fun at a specific ethnic group publicly or advocate for the disintegration of Iran must be dealt with decisively.
> 
> Racism and discrimination are outlawed in most industrialized nations that contain various ethnic groups or large minorities. Such behavior is even banned on this forum and most online platforms, so then why shouldn't it be banned in a multi-ethnic country like Iran ?



Your mentality in this regard seems to come from Canada.....it has nothing to do with Iran´s culture or history.

Yes, in Europe and the Americas you need anti racism laws because they have a history of violence and racism against other people.....this does not apply to Iran. 

Iran has only one ethnic group, the Aryans, and this family has several members.....I can not be racist towards my own brother or sister.... the same way an Iranian cannot be racist towards another Iranian....being unpleasent and racist are two different thing..... those of us who have lived in Europe and America know what racism is, and how it doesnt exist in Iran.

To say that it should be a crime to make a joke is beyond dumb, and clearly anti free speach. Are we to fill up our jails with people who told jokes? 

We dont need to learn from the west in terms of racism, they need to learn from us how to live together with respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

If you're going to pretend like racism doesn't exist in Iran then I'm not going to bother continuing this discussion.

What about that journalist in Iran that insulted Azeri people and was arrested ? I heard about this several years ago.

I'm not saying that it should be a crime to make a racial joke. I never said such a thing. However stoking communal tensions and inciting hatred among people along ethnic / religious lines is something else completely.

Nobody said that we have to learn from the west. Cyrus was arguably the first anti abolitionist and anti racist world leader. The idea of tolerance and prohibiting racism or hate speech can be considered a universal concept among humanity or any other sentient being with sufficient intelligence, in the same way that mathematics is universal.

Free speech ? Well Iran is not exactly a bastion of free speech. If you open your mouth in Iran and say you want a referendum on the Islamic Republic system, well we all know what would happen to that person.



Raghfarm007 said:


> Your mentality in this regard seems to come from Canada.....it has nothing to do with Iran´s culture or history.
> 
> Yes, in Europe and the Americas you need anti racism laws because they have a history of violence and racism against other people.....this does not apply to Iran.
> 
> Iran has only one ethnic group, the Aryans, and this family has several members.....I can not be racist towards my own brother or sister.... the same way an Iranian cannot be racist towards another Iranian....being unpleasent and racist are two different thing..... those of us who have lived in Europe and America know what racism is, and how it doesnt exist in Iran.
> 
> To say that it should be a crime to make a joke is beyond dumb, and clearly anti free speach. Are we to fill up our jails with people who told jokes?
> 
> We dont need to learn from the west in terms of racism, they need to learn from us how to live together with respect.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314123986154946561


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314121625881673730


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314117145572323328


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314136723341930496


----------



## sha ah

Radical militants in Afrin being recruited to fight in Armenia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314146825327255552
Azerbaijan shoots down own UAV, claims it as Armenian UAV


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314143958113583104
Azerbaijan military forces targeted, ambushed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314147059595911169


----------



## Raghfarm007

sha ah said:


> If you're going to pretend like racism doesn't exist in Iran then I'm not going to bother continuing this discussion.
> 
> What about that journalist in Iran that insulted Azeri people and was arrested ? I heard about this several years ago.
> 
> I'm not saying that it should be a crime to make a racial joke. I never said such a thing. However stoking communal tensions and inciting hatred among people along ethnic / religious lines is something else completely.
> 
> Nobody said that we have to learn from the west. Cyrus was arguably the first anti abolitionist and anti racist world leader. The idea of tolerance and prohibiting racism or hate speech can be considered a universal concept among humanity or any other sentient being with sufficient intelligence, in the same way that mathematics is universal.
> 
> Free speech ? Well Iran is not exactly a bastion of free speech. If you open your mouth in Iran and say you want a referendum on the Islamic Republic system, well we all know what would happen to that person.



You are kidding me right? Surely you are not this dumb or illinformed right??????

You use one bullsh!t example of a "journalist" to say that there is racism??

Did you know that the guy was NOT a journalist and was a cartoonist, and he is AZARI HIMSELF??

No? You didnt know this little fact? You read something somewhere and think you know it all???!!!!

He was arrested because crybabies were insulted by a cartoon he drew.... crybabies that we see on this forum a lot. He never intended to insult anyone..... but this is what would happen all the time with a stupid Hate law..... people will go to jail because some crybaby was insulted.

As for freedom of speech in Iran....I see every day on the streets people say the most vile things about the Islamic Republic and Islam..... and nothing happens to them, and no one is afferaid of saying whats on their mind....unlike in the west.


----------



## PDF

AoA brothers, Hope you are all doing well. Sorry to request out of nowhere, but like would love to see Iran's perspective of the missile program (both ballistic and cruise) of Pakistan (even including similarities with foreign missiles etc) from the end of of last century to the Latest Ababeel and Babur 3 etc.

And also one comparing & contrasting the missiles, their ranges, delivery options etc of both Iran and Pakistan.

It is because Iran and Pakistan are two most prominent Muslim countries with an advanced missiles program.

You both seem relevant so tagging.

@Philosopher @PeeD 

Shab Bakhair!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

R.I.P. Ostad Shajarian may ALLAH (swt) bless his soul and give his family strenght and patience.


----------



## HAIDER

sha ah said:


> Some say Hezbollah might be in Armenia. I don't buy it.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313896861095264257


Arminian Christian settled in Lebanon. Hope it's not convert to crusader ...


----------



## PeeD

PDF said:


> AoA brothers, Hope you are all doing well. Sorry to request out of nowhere, but like would love to see Iran's perspective of the missile program (both ballistic and cruise) of Pakistan (even including similarities with foreign missiles etc) from the end of of last century to the Latest Ababeel and Babur 3 etc.
> 
> And also one comparing & contrasting the missiles, their ranges, delivery options etc of both Iran and Pakistan.
> 
> It is because Iran and Pakistan are two most prominent Muslim countries with an advanced missiles program.
> 
> You both seem relevant so tagging.
> 
> @Philosopher @PeeD
> 
> Shab Bakhair!



Pakistan had the benefit of being Chinas strategic ally, which initially helped Pakistan to start its program.

Pakistan also had nuclear weapons which made pin-point strike capability and massive production numbers unnecessary.
So both countries missile programs developed differently.

After having received production capabilities for solid fuel short range ballistic missiles, Pakistan levereged China to give it medium range BMs by purchasing North Korean Nodongs.
For Pakistan what was important, was to have tech. transfer of solid fuel BMs.

So the Ghauri/Nodong or liquid program lost its meaning and after having got cruise missile technology these together with Shahin-2 became Pakistans missile force structure.

Iran on the other hand purchased Nodongs and was forced to set up a manufacturing line for it as only conventional warheads were available and high numbers necessary for deterrence. China would also not sell Iran Shahin-2-like technology, because they were not strategic partners.

So Irans missile force was more diverse and mainly liquid based.

Iran needs ever more numbers and improved missiles to create deterrence, while Pakistan with Shahin-2/Ababeel and Babur CMs has all it needs to deliver its nuclear warheads. Pakistans investments are hence towards more nuclear warheads, while Iran trys to increase the number of its missiles and make them more economic by more efficient designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PDF

PeeD said:


> Pakistan had the benefit of being Chinas strategic ally, which initially helped Pakistan to start its program.
> 
> Pakistan also had nuclear weapons which made pin-point strike capability and massive production numbers unnecessary.
> So both countries missile programs developed differently.
> 
> After having received production capabilities for solid fuel short range ballistic missiles, Pakistan levereged China to give it medium range BMs by purchasing North Korean Nodongs.
> For Pakistan what was important, was to have tech. transfer of solid fuel BMs.
> 
> So the Ghauri/Nodong or liquid program lost its meaning and after having got cruise missile technology these together with Shahin-2 became Pakistans missile force structure.
> 
> Iran on the other hand purchased Nodongs and was forced to set up a manufacturing line for it as only conventional warheads were available and high numbers necessary for deterrence. China would also not sell Iran Shahin-2-like technology, because they were not strategic partners.
> 
> So Irans missile force was more diverse and mainly liquid based.
> 
> Iran needs ever more numbers and improved missiles to create deterrence, while Pakistan with Shahin-2/Ababeel and Babur CMs has all it needs to deliver its nuclear warheads. Pakistans investments are hence towards more nuclear warheads, while Iran trys to increase the number of its missiles and make them more economic by more efficient designs.


Nasr, Babur are also Chinese based?
And you are right about pin point accuracy remark. But still, the precision and accuracy of the missiles in our invertory are formidible. Why make them so when it doesn't matter much if the nuke drops at this end or the other end of the city, lol?

Then comes, Raad and Raad 2 ALCMs.

Liquid fuel missiles are still used despite the cons as they are easier to handle and more manoeuvre than Solid engines. Cruise Missiles uses it for a reason.

I guess Pakistan had to focus on both things, advancing nuclear technology e.g Miniaturization etc, devloping Plutonium and Uranium based warheads , and also developing and acquiring the effective dilivery options. With being blacklisted and under sanctions, which are still in force as far as nuclear and missile related things are concerned, I think Pakistan has worked things out just fine. 
NK must also be appreciated for their work in missiles. 

Iran was caught and hindered early as far as nuclear capability is concerned. So, Iran was already investing into its missile program, but then, it had to be made a priority and thus, the missile program was supported wholly with resources. Ofcourse, as with Pakistan, it also had to struggle with the severe sanctions and also the get things from the black market which both nations still do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

PDF said:


> Nasr, Babur are also Chinese based?
> And you are right about pin point accuracy remark. But still, the precision and accuracy of the missiles in our invertory are formidible. Why make them so when it doesn't matter much if the nuke drops at this end or the other end of the city, lol?
> 
> Then comes, Raad and Raad 2 ALCMs.
> 
> Liquid fuel missiles are still used despite the cons as they are easier to handle and more manoeuvre than Solid engines. Cruise Missiles uses it for a reason.
> 
> I guess Pakistan had to focus on both things, advancing nuclear technology e.g Miniaturization etc, devloping Plutonium and Uranium based warheads , and also developing and acquiring the effective dilivery options. With being blacklisted and under sanctions, which are still in force as far as nuclear and missile related things are concerned, I think Pakistan has worked things out just fine.
> NK must also be appreciated for their work in missiles.
> 
> Iran was caught and hindered early as far as nuclear capability is concerned. So, Iran was already investing into its missile program, but then, it had to be made a priority and thus, the missile program was supported wholly with resources. Ofcourse, as with Pakistan, it also had to struggle with the severe sanctions and also the get things from the black market which both nations still do.



I think Babur is a Pakistani program based on crash landed Tomahawks, likely with some Chinese assistance for example on the engine.
Raad similarly.

Pakistan to some extend went to cruise missiles after Shahin-2 became available. Shahin-2 is all Pakistan needs against India, its accurate enough for nuclear warheads and is much easier to handle than Nodong/Ghauri.

So cruise missiles were where Pakistani resources went, not ballistic missiles anymore. This lead to the early availability of the Babur and Raad, when China had just got its ground launched CM working and Iran was still years away.
Nasr is of less importance due to its very tactical nature/range.

Pakistans goal is likely:

BM: Already achieved, Shahin-2 upgrade to Ababeel to counter future Indian ABM with heavy decoys.

Ground launched CM: Babur, needs only improvement on range in the future.

Air launched CM: Raad-2

Submarine launched CM: A future Babur variant, thats what Pakistans missile program is likely working most intensively at the moment.

Tactical battlefield nuclear weapon: Nasr

You only invest and develop to an extend where you have superiority over your enemy: India can't counter all those delivery systems at the moment, so Pakistan does not need to invest heavily in it.

Iran on the other hand needs ever higher payloads delivered at lower cost. hence its forces new and better missiles.

North Korea is in the same situation as Pakistan, only that their main enemy is at intercontinental range and this forces it to develop long range BMs. Plus their Juche ideology forces them to build more or less everything on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Philosopher

PDF said:


> AoA brothers, Hope you are all doing well. Sorry to request out of nowhere, but like would love to see Iran's perspective of the missile program (both ballistic and cruise) of Pakistan (even including similarities with foreign missiles etc) from the end of of last century to the Latest Ababeel and Babur 3 etc.
> 
> And also one comparing & contrasting the missiles, their ranges, delivery options etc of both Iran and Pakistan.
> 
> It is because Iran and Pakistan are two most prominent Muslim countries with an advanced missiles program.
> 
> You both seem relevant so tagging.
> 
> @Philosopher @PeeD
> 
> Shab Bakhair!



Salam brother,

I think brother PeeD nicely summed it up. Iran and Pakistan certainly have overlaps in their missile programs however the divergence occurs due to the different nuclear postures. One is an overt nuclear power and other a latent one. There are pros and cons for both, however in Iran's case, currently a latent capability is more in its interest. Iran therefore has to make up for this via the quantity of its missiles and great emphasis on accuracy. As the missile expert Uzi Rubin likes to put it, when you have the ability to target enemy's strategic assets in a pin point manner, the need for nuclear weapons diminishes. Another benefit is when a non-nuclear state uses conventionally armed missiles against a nuclear state, you don't have to worry about triggering M.A.D automatically.

This Iranian emphasis on the lethality of conventionally armed ballistic missiles has started to change the way militaries start to view them and even rethink this outdated notion that "missiles don't win wars". I opened a thread about this topic few months ago which is based on an article written by Uzi Rubin:

*Iran's accurate ballistic missiles are defining new ways that wars are fought*





__





Iran's accurate ballistic missiles are defining new ways that wars are fought


This is a relatively large article written by military expert Uzi Rubin, I will post the relevant parts below, if you wish to read the full article, please visit the link. Uzi describes brilliantly the outdatedness of this "missile do not win wars" idea. This is in large parts thanks to the...



defence.pk



There is much more to talk about, but if you're looking for few tangible examples of how Iran's doctrine is leading to new levels of missiles different to other nations, then look into Iran's anti-radiation ballistic missiles or its version of tactical missiles. Iran today is fielding tactical missiles that have ranges of up 1800km which are the longest range of this kind of system globally. By comparison, this sort of range is classed as strategic types in other nations. And it's not just a matter of range, the warheads of these systems are not your garden variety ballistic but low tier hypersonic glide likes (HGV) type systems. This sort of posturing is not something Pakistan feels the need for given its nuclear focused doctrine. However as an exception, I can see Pakistan developing conventionally armed anti-ship ballistic (systems similar to Iran) for A2/AD to compliment its CM-400AKG and its other anti-ship solutions.

Generally speaking, in the Islamic world, Iran and Pakistan are certainly far ahead compared to other nations. Others are so far in the distance that they can't even be seen in order to be mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashool

yes Curse اhis shitty soul .shitty stupid creature he die 3 days ago and they say he die in arbain .they think he go to paradis they want to deceive god


----------



## Mithridates

Raghfarm007 said:


> Did you know that the guy was NOT a journalist and was a cartoonist, and he is AZARI HIMSELF??


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mana_Neyestani
he is a persian and his father is from kerman.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Mithridates said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mana_Neyestani
> he is a persian and his father is from kerman.



What is Persian? Why was he able to speak Torki? He was a Tork speaker.

And the bullsh¡t of crybabies destroyed his life and forced him to run away.
If in his cartoon the cockroach spoke persian, would tht have meant that Perisan crybaies should have come out demonstrding too?!

This bullsh¡t of I am of this group and will take offence at the smallest thing has to stop otherwise it will drive Iranians appart.

If anyone puts thier tribal affiliations above Iran, they have to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> *One nationality, therefore one nation also (rather than multiple ones), no?*
> 
> Yes one nationality (Iranian), therefore one nation, but Iran is still a multi-ethnic state. There are Persians, Lors, Azeri, Baloch and many more.



That's a highly relative notion in reality.

In the strict sense of the term "ethnicity", over 95% of Iranians tend to share one and the same ethnicity.

See this representation of the genetic map of Iranians:







This means that apart from Persian Gulf islanders (a few hundreds of thousands of citizens only), who have African and Semitic roots, those among the Turkmen who do not have strong indigeneous Iranian admixture (again, less than 1% of Iran's population), as well as the Baluch and Sistanis (who are actually closest, genetically speaking, to the inhabitants of the Iranian plateau prior to the settlement of Aryan tribes, though they later adopted a western Iranian language), all other groups in Iran i. e. some 97% of the population, are of a same "racial" or "ethnic" stock.

Therefore one can at best speak of several linguistic communities, but not so much of different "ethnicities".

Now even when it comes to those linguistic communities, you skipped the main point of my aforegone commentary: these communities overlap and do not have clear boundaries, because most Iranians have mixed linguistic backgrounds thanks to overwhelming intermarriage over the course of centuries and millenia between members of the various linguistic groups present in Iran.

So once again, it is impossible to assign some exclusive linguistic affiliation to every single Iranian citizen, because most of them will objectively have their roots in two or more of these communities at the same time!

Hence, the subdivision of the Iranian population into "ethnicities" or more exactly, into linguistic communities, is very problematic to start with.



> it is important to charge and prosecute those who want to rile up ethnic tensions and cause Iran to eventually disintegrate along ethnic lines. We've seen what they've done to Yugoslavia, Syria, Libya and Yemen. Balkanization. It's the age old divide and conquer strategy. Keep Syria weak by dividing it, keep Yemen weak by dividing it. If they can't defeat the enemy at the present moment, then they start by dividing them into smaller, more manageable, weaker peices.



Yes, but introducing this sort of laws and jurisprudence is *not *the proper way to proceed. On the contrary, this would prove to be profoundly counter-productive and would only *help* the enemy in its attempts to promote so-called "ethnic" divisions among Iranians.

If someone is identified by Iran's security agencies as a provocateur engaged in stirring this sort of trouble, they have to be prosecuted under *national security laws* (if there is reason to suspect they are agents), under *general laws for the protection of public order* (if they are just misguided individuals), or for *insults*.

There is no need to introduce "anti-racism" laws if the aim is to ensure social peace, and in reality such laws are a trap set by Iran's enemies. Here is why:

1) Once you start going down that road and making concessions to such requests, which by the way are mostly formulated by "ethno"-separatists and their liberal (reformist/centrist) backers as well as associated 'nofoozis' working in the interests of Iran's foreign enemies, *more and more demands will surface* from the same quarters *aiming to turn purported "ethnic" communities into legal persons, and then into codified institutional realities, much as was the case in former Yugoslavia*.

Namely, *they will press for an "ethnic" federalization of the Iranian state*, i. e. for the creation of federate provinces defined by purported, fictive notions of "ethnicity" - when in fact, even major federal polities such as the US or Germany took care not to organize federal subdivisions along so-called "ethnic" lines, for they were fully aware that this is a recipe for catastrophy, like witnessed in ex-Yugoslavia.

If the Iranian state were to give in to the first such demand - i. e. "anti-racist"* laws promugated with a view to protect not individual Iranian citizens but collective so-called "ethnic" communities whose very existence is largely mythical *(see above as to why) and thereby grant a first notion of legal recognition to these widely imaginary groups, it will find itself under tremendous pressure from then on to consent to additional concessions driven by the same logic.

This is an extremely dangerous, slippery slope which Iran's enemies, supported by domestic "ethno"-separatists (pan-Turkists, pan-Kurdists, pan-Arabists etc) and liberal fifth-columnists, have kickstarted. It echoes their initiation of a similarly hazardous spiral for Iran's foreign policy with the nuclear JCPOA - which was always meant as an initial stepping stone for future JCPOA's intended to roll back Iran's ballistic missile arsenal and her regional presence, both of which would have achieved to dismantle Iran's military deterrence, exposing her therewith to acute risks of military aggression.

2) Such laws would not only seal the recognition within the country's legal framework of inexistent "ethnic" dividing lines, but would have a similar impact on the hearts and minds of Iranians, driving wedges between them and weakening their national unity.

*Look,* *for the enemy to be able to turn Iranians against one another using "ethnic" pretexts, it first needs to make Iranians believe in the illusion that each of them does in fact belong to one distinct "ethnic" community, and that there is a major issue of discrimination against minority communities*. To this effect, the enemy and its internal collaborators will set out to promote "ethnic" victimhood-mentalities among Iranians receptive to the drivel.

And it is precisely here that "anti-racist" legislation would make life easier for the enemy in pursuit of its sinister program. With such laws in place, the enemy's collaborators and useful idiots inside Iran would trigger trial after trial and turn each one of these into a media sensation. As a result, *the fallacious notion that there are inter-"ethnic" issues in Iran would get cultivated and artificially inflated in the minds of Iranians*.

*If you seek to effectively counter and neutralize the enemy's project for so-called "ethnic" disintegration of Iran and its corresponding social engineering effort, the one thing you do not do is to resort to measures whose net effect it would be to disseminate a so-called "ethnic" type of thinking among Iranians*, to put such so-called "ethnic" topics into the spotlight, to make such questions an issue of public debate in society - *especially when such was not the prevailing social state of affairs to begin with! *

By doing so, you would only *manufacture a widely accepted false reality which has no material, objective existence and which hitherto had no place in the minds of Iranians*. Indeed, *"ethnicity" did not and does not play any role in the daily social interactions of Iranians:* *in Iran, you are never asked what your "ethnicity" is, be it when you are applying for a job in the private or public sectors, trying to make friends, registering as a candidate in an election. *In other terms,* there is no "ethnicity"-based discrimination to speak of in Iranian society*.

I'm not even delving into the* topic of discrimination by state institutions,* other than remingding how people in positions as high as the Supreme Leader, various key political decision making posts, high ranking military commanders etc have Azari roots, so clearly, one will find *no discrimination whatsoever in this area either. *

"Anti-racist" laws would therefore tend to turn a non-issue into an issue *in the perceptions of the Iranian people*.

So rather than indirectly advertizing, through such laws, the idea that "ethnicity" is a relevant issue in Iran, what you want to do on the contrary is to *drive any and all so-called "ethnic" discussions and "ethnicist" types of identitarianism / tribalism to the margins of society and public debate*.

As I pointed out, continued promotion of the shared national identity and civilizational heritage, including through all available educational and cultural consumer goods, is one way to go about this.

Another way, and this is too often overlooked, is to widely and insistently inform Iranians (including through TV advertizing etc) about a simple, verifiable truth: *that most of them have multiple, not "pure" linguistic-communal backgrounds and that therefore, most Iranians cannot be crammed into a narrow "ethnic" category in the first place. *



> In Iran luckily, we haven't seen communal violence and discrimination on the same level that we've seen in various other countries. Like you said, that is because most Iranians think of themselves as Iranians first.



This isn't what I said in the post you replied to - although it is true as well.

You seem not to want to pay attention to the central point of my demonstration: *upwards of 50% to 60% of Iranians do not belong to a single linguistic community, but to several of these simultaneously, owing to their mixed ancestry. This is the best argument that will completely stop the enmy's plot in its tracks. *

And it is nothing but an adequate and truthful reflection of a demographic reality. Be honest: how many Iranians do you know who do not have at least two grandparents hailing from distinct linguistic communities? I have known, talked to or rubbed shoulders with hundreds of Iranians, and every single one of them - and I mean this verbatim - who evoked his family tree, turned out to have ancestors practicing multiple local languages (or belonging to a variety of linguistic communities).

How many Iranians have surnames corresponding to cities and towns located way outside their province of birth and residence?

This is simply a fact, and it is bound to become increasingly pronounced as urbanization nears 80%, since urban settlement directly favors intermingling and inter-marriage in countries like Iran with extremely low levels of social discrimination against minorities.

It should be actively encouraged by authorities - both mixed marriages, and Iranian citizens' consciousness that their ancestors belonged to different national linguistic groups, and not to a single one.



> After all, there are some Kurds who want to break away from Iran and join a greater Kurdistan. There are some Azeri people who want to split from Iran and join Azerbaijan or Turkey. These people, their goal is to weaken the sense of unity in the nation by causing communal tension and hatred among various ethnic groups in Iran.
> 
> That is why the Iranian government cannot tolerate such behavior. Anyone who tries to belittle or discriminate or poke fun at a specific ethnic group publicly or advocate for the disintegration of Iran must be dealt with decisively.



Not by granting legal recognition to so-called "ethnic groups" or to grievances formulated in artificial "ethnic" terms - that would only play into the hands of provocateurs, and would benefit the enemy's project. If someone threatens Iran's unity, it is equally an issue for all Iranians, not for some specific, purported "ethnic" group.

What needs to be done is to erode, not legitimize or favor the deployment of so-called "ethnic" discourse.

See how I systematically put "ethnicity" / "ethnic" into quotation marks when talking about Iran? This is the way forward. *Undermine the very conceptual basis upon which the enemy seeks to operate. Do not commit the fatal mistake of playing in a field defined by the enemy*.



> Racism and discrimination are outlawed in most industrialized nations that contain various ethnic groups or large minorities.



Iran should never draw inspiration from those failed, slowly crumbling and essentially criminal systems.

Also the analogy is not a valid one, because:

1) While the problematic does reflect certain social realities in the west - although "anti-racist" discourse has a tendency to exaggerate them, this is not the case in Iran. As I showed above, in Iran there's no traditional practice of discrimination against linguistic minorities, neither on the societal nor on the institutional stage.

Also to be fair, in western countries society is confronted with mass immigration originating from very different socio-cultural and economic contexts, which is not the case in Iran - Iran is lucky that the 3 to 4 million Afghan immigrants on its soil hail from areas that formerly belonged to Iran and form part of the Greater Iranian civilizational realm. So there are fewer grounds for such problematics to arise in Iran anyway.

Now I've no doubt that the liberal and globalist Iranian fifth-column harbours distant dreams of opening their country's gates to massive entries of immigrants from all over the planet. Their advocacy of low natality rates and fewer children per woman, which has led to a dangerously low natural population growth and to an increasing aging of Iran's demographic pool, is in line with this. This one's an actual ticking time bomb Iran needs to address and fix as soon as possible.

2) You need to understand what's at stake at the deeper political and systemic level when it comes to the "racism" vs "anti-racism" debate in the west.

In effect, this binary opposition is essentially a politically engineered one, used as an instrument of governance and employed as a means to extend regime survival by governing elites and ruling oligarchies of so-called "secular liberal democracies".

At both ends of the spectrum, western intelligence services have a finger in the pie. This way, they create a formidable spectacle magnified by regime-controlled mainstream media, aimed at generating artificial, perfectly manageable public debates which they let their populations busy themselves with, in order to redirect popular wrath stemming from socio-economic pressures, inequality and exploitation as well as from cultural-anthropological uprooting, onto segments of society itself. It's another "divide to rule" ploy executed by the western ruling class.

Both "racist" grouplets on the far-right and "anti-racist" activists on the far-left are largely controlled and manipulated by regime agencies. Same goes for their patrons at the apparent top of the state pyramid. In other words, both Trump and Biden serve one same system, one same regime. It is in fact their pseudo-dialectic interplay, their fake opposition which fascinates and grips a zombified and uprooted population, that allows the system to survive.

The "anti-racist" thesis corresponds to the globalist ruling elites' persuasions, while the "racist" antithesis and those sporting it, represent a controlled type of dissent that is never going to threaten the system in its foundations. The whole western-zionist order needs to go, "racists" and "anti-racists" alike, for people to have peace.

So the "racist" vs "anti-racist" debate in the west, as well as accompanying "anti-discrimination" laws and daily scandals you read about in the media, are fulfilling a specific function that has no relevance to the Iranian context. The Islamic Republic has no need to legitimize itself through such socially engineered artefacts, which moreover would be detached from Iran's social realities. Guess who would stand to benfit from this if Iran introduced that type of legislation? That's right, the same western regimes, Iran's existential foes, since such a legislation would offer them a practical tool with which to engineer so-called "ethnic" dissensions in Iran, by making it appear as if the topic had any real bearing in people's lives when it doesn't.



> Nobody said that we have to learn from the west. Cyrus was arguably the first anti abolitionist and anti racist world leader.



No! The notion that Cyrus was an "anti racist" is just as erroneous as the mythical belief held by many Iranians that Cyrus authored the first "human rights" charter (or that the text of the Cyrus document adorns the entrance to some UN building in New York - this is simply not factual). Indeed, those weren't "rights" that could be claimed in a court of law, but a status consented to by an emperor, building upon which the empire would organize its conquests and dependencies (this principle of organization was indeed a generous one which recognized and protected local customs more than previous empires, that is true). Secondly, so-called "human rights" are individual rights by nature, whereas the status defined by Cyrus concerned comunities, not individuals.

This isn't to say Cyrus was "racist" either. It's just that these notions have a historicity and do not exist in a vacuum. They would have made no sense in the historic context of the seventh or sixth century BC. These are concepts, not timeless common words.

The concept of "human rights", for instance, would have been unconceivable prior to the advent of post-Renaissance modernity, nor outside of the western realm. It is effectively a product of the masonic American and French revolutions. It served and serves the purpose of implementing a secular order in which traditional religion is gradually replaced by substitute-religions, namely these "human rights", which transition from ideology to a dogmatic quasi-religion.

As for the concept and political ideology of "anti racism", it pertains to the post-WW2 world and especially to the period starting from the 1970's economic crises and continuing into the post-modern era.



> The idea of tolerance and prohibiting racism or hate speech can be considered a universal concept among humanity or any other sentient being with sufficient intelligence, in the same way that mathematics is universal.



Anti-discrimination laws as found in the west today, as well as their deep function and underlying logic do not have anything universal to them: they are products of a particular history, of a particular type of society with its own problematics, of particular ideologic underpinnings pertaining to given regimes.



> Free speech ? Well Iran is not exactly a bastion of free speech. If you open your mouth in Iran and say you want a referendum on the Islamic Republic system, well we all know what would happen to that person.



In most cases nothing much would happen to the average citizen if he expressed this opinion in public. But apart from that, what political system holds referenda on whether to maintain or not the entire existing constitutional order? This is totally unheard of. Referenda on the type of governing system to have, are held in the aftermath of a regime collapse. Not once a system of governance is established.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

Raghfarm007 said:


> What is Persian? Why was he able to speak Torki? He was a Tork speaker.


he is a persian born in tehran from a persian father. i do not know what you are talking about.


Raghfarm007 said:


> And the bullsh¡t of crybabies destroyed his life and forced him to run away.


he and every one like him deserve that.


Raghfarm007 said:


> If in his cartoon the cockroach spoke persian, would tht have meant that Perisan crybaies should have come out demonstrding too?!


Persians could cry if a Turkish newspaper depicted a monkey which people are saying to him in turkish "do this so you be successful" and the monkey replies "chi migin".


Raghfarm007 said:


> This bullsh¡t of I am of this group and will take offence at the smallest thing has to stop otherwise it will drive Iranians appart.


do you want to hear a farsi joke??


Raghfarm007 said:


> If anyone puts thier tribal affiliations above Iran, they have to go.


any time this kind of ideas came to your mind ask a question from yourself "who am i to say that".


----------



## Raghfarm007

Mithridates said:


> he is a persian born in tehran from a persian father. i do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> Yes.... and If his dad was a Persian and His Mother Azari.... what doe tat make him??
> 
> Also do you remember when a buch of Azaris had made a stupid childrens programme where someone brushes their teath with a toilt brush?
> The crybabies made a lot of noise over that too.... but the crime there was a foreign language was allowed to be spoken on Iran´s national TV.
> 
> Would the Turks ever allow Kurdish to be spoken on their national TV?
> The Tajziyhtalab scum have had it too easy in Iran.
> 
> he and every one like him deserve that.
> 
> Then dont come crying when half of Torks end up in prison for their Jokes....I see the Pan-toorks get very sensetive over jokes against them, but have no problems giving out jokes against others....
> 
> Persians could cry if a Turkish newspaper depicted a monkey which people are saying to him in turkish "do this so you be successful" and the monkey replies "chi migin".
> 
> Not one bit insulting. If this level of childish behavioure upsets you, then it says a lot about you.
> 
> do you want to hear a farsi joke??
> 
> Yes please......
> 
> by the way in my mind a tork in Iranian jokes is always someone from Turkey....not Iran. Now if they say an Azari instead of a Tork, then I would be insulted as much as I get insulted when I hear a Rashti or a Ghazvini joke... not very much cause its a JOKE.
> 
> any time this kind of ideas came to your mind ask a question from yourself "who am i to say that".
> 
> I am an Iranian and come from a long line of Aryans who have fought for this land....no more no less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

you are not grown enough to talk with.


----------



## Raghfarm007

هیچیز دیگه نداشتی بگی؟ کم اوردی؟

...........گل گفتی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

SalarHaqq said:


> This means that apart from Persian Gulf islanders (a few hundreds of thousands of citizens only), who have African and Semitic roots, those among the Turkmen who do not have strong indigeneous Iranian admixture (again, less than 1% of Iran's population), as well as the Baluch and Sistanis (who are actually closest, genetically speaking, to the inhabitants of the Iranian plateau prior to the settlement of Aryan tribes, though they later adopted a western Iranian language), all other groups in Iran i. e. some 97% of the population, are of a same "racial" or "ethnic" stock.



Just a little correction: Persian Gulf islanders sampled there are neither more Semitic or African. They are a very original unique unmixed people.

As for Pan Turkists: If they stay to the facts, that graphic would tell them how similar Azaris are to the rest of the Iranians and how much their distance is to the even Iranized Turkmens.
Biology would force them to get rid of pan-Turkism and stick to that is measurable in the laboratory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

Pan Turkism is based on a lie.....even the people of Turkey are not Turks.... the Ottomans openly hated Turks and called Turks idiots and Donkies.....
Do people think that the Ottomans used to call themselves idiots and donkies, or perhaps they never considered themselves as Turks, until Mustafa Pasha created the idea.

Pan Turkism can only work when people are ignorant of historic and scientific facts. 

What I will never undrestand though is why Iranian Arabs and Azaris love the language that was forced on them by foreign oppressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The royalty and aristocrats of the Ottoman court and bureaucracy spoke Ottoman Turkish, which was made up of 70% Arabic and Persian vocabulary.

The ancestors of the current Turkish population were a combination of Hittites, Lydians, Greeks, etc.

The first Persian empire of Cyrus ruled over Anatolia for 200 odd years, so they were heavily Persianized. Then after Alexander they became Hellenized, then after the Romans they were Romanized which is why one of the dynasties refered to themselves as the Sultanate of Rum or "ROME" and the currency of Turkey to this day is the Lira, same as Italy.

Then with the Islamic / Arab conquests, they were Islamized and Persianized (again) and finally after Ataturk they leaned much more towards Europe. That's their history but most of them want to believe that they're descended from some mythical Osman character from central Asia. The grandfather of Osman I was Soleiman Shah wasn't it ? Even the "Sultans" of the Ottomans called themselves "Sah" or "SHAH" in their own language.

All the major Turkish dynasties in the middle east and even India and even those around Afghanistan near the Oxus river were Persianized, Iranianized people.

This recent video even confirms that fact if you watch the beginning.








Raghfarm007 said:


> Pan Turkism is based on a lie.....even the people of Turkey are not Turks.... the Ottomans openly hated Turks and called Turks idiots and Donkies.....
> Do people think that the Ottomans used to call themselves idiots and donkies, or perhaps they never considered themselves as Turks, until Mustafa Pasha created the idea.
> 
> Pan Turkism can only work when people are ignorant of historic and scientific facts.
> 
> What I will never undrestand though is why Iranian Arabs and Azaris love the language that was forced on them by foreign oppressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

If you go to Istanbul, as I have, you will see the old palaces all have Persian caligraphy and poetery on them.... not Turkish.... which today we Iranians can read while the Turks cannot.

An Azari family of mine actually read out one of the poems to a Tork, and asked him did you undrestand anything?! The guy said no....my family member said if you undrestoor Persia you would have undrestood the poem!

They even try to say that Molana Jalaledine Rumi was a Tork.... while all his poetry is in Persian. Turks think that Rumis poetry is in ancient Turkish, thats why they cant undrestand it.....truley a cultureless people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

So after marathon negotiations in Moscow (10 hours) it appears as if both sides have agreed to a ceasefire. Only time will tell if this ceasefire will hold however.

Aliyev is trying to portray these latest clashes as a major victory. However if the military operation was going as smoothly as he claims and if it was as successful as he claims then why agree to a ceasefire ?

Looking at the big picture, Azerbaijan's military tried to capture the entire Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) region. The Azeris attempted a multi pronged offensive, trying to push forward and progress along the entire front.

They however had limited success, gaining a tiny chunk of territory in the north and a few villages along the border shared with Iran in the south.

The operation could be considered a minor victory if the Azeri side had not sustained a high number of casualties. However it seems as if they have indeed sustained major losses, both in manpower and material.

There are two competing narratives in this conflict, so there's no telling who's telling the truth and who's lying or exaggerating. However the fact of the matter is that Azerbaijan refuses to reveal KIA (killed in action) numbers and they have been caught faking evidence on multiple occasions.

According to the website https://www.lostarmour.info/karabakh/
which verifies losses of armour and weapons based on photo / video evidence, the Armenians losses account for 2/3rd whereas the Azerbaijani losses account for 1/3rd

Of course the website doesn't account for all the videos which show piles and even truck loads of Azerbaijni corpses or vice versa, although I must say that when it comes to that kind of material the vast majority shows Azerbaijani soldiers deceased.

It should also be noted that the Azeri side has been caught faking evidence on multiple occasions. This includes the pipeline attacks and power station attacks which the Azeris tried to blame on the Armenian side.

In any case, both sides will soon exchange their dead so in the coming days we might get a better idea. Also both sides might use this opportunity to regroup, although with winter approaching, who knows.

According to the Armenians, a few days ago, they claimed that Azerbaijan had lost well over 3000 soldiers / mercenaries, 300+ tanks, apcs, ifvs, trucks, 100+ aircraft including UAV, loitering munitions, helicopters, etc

Interestingly enough, there hasn't been much footage of the remnants of aircrafts that were shot down. However lately Azerbaijan has been releasing much less UAV footage than they were releasing at the start of the conflict. Also, the shift of focus from military targets to civilians after the first few days, in my mind is a tell a tale sign of frustration on the part of Azerbaijan.

At the end of the day, even if half of the Armenian claims regarding Azeri casualties are true, it's still quite devastating. The Azeri army numbers only 50,000. Assuming 3000 KIA and double that number injured, that's close to 20% of Azerbaijans entire fighting force. Again even half, 10% killed or injured in approximately 1 week of fighting, is quite a blow to any army.

Perhaps with another 5000-10,000 more Turkish backed mercenaries and a dozen or more Turkish TB2 UAV's they could have more success ? On the other hand, the Armenians, if they're intelligent, will pressure Russia to hand over those SU-30's they have on order. Currently the Armenian air force has 4 SU-30s active and 8 more on order.

The Armenians should also work on producing BVR weaponry for their fighter jets, better radar for their S-300 batteries, more air defense systems, electronic warfare systems, ATGMs, MANPADS, armor piercing rounds, mobile artillery. It would also be prudent for them to procure a large number of their own UAVs and loitering munitions for the next round of fighting.

In the meantime they should be putting a serious emphasis on building more decoy weapons in order to waste the other sides UAV resources and they should be digging underground tunnels and bunkers like there's no tomorrow.

Of course as I've mentioned before, Iran could easily provide the Armenians with all the weapons they require and at a cheaper price than the Russians. If the Turks are making money on this conflict and so are the Russians then why not Iran. Of course, Armenia, just like Iran in the region, has to try and play a tricky balancing act, trying to simultaneously benefit from all sides while not upsetting the other players in the region too much.

Of course, as always only time will tell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314278162793193475

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

U.S. senators urge sanctions on Turkey over Russian missile system


A Republican and a Democratic U.S. senator called on Wednesday for President Donald Trump's administration to impose sanctions on Turkey over its purchase of Russia's S-400 anti-aircraft system, after a report that Turkey may be planning a comprehensive test.




www.reuters.com













Breaking International News & Views







ca.reuters.com


----------



## Shawnee

Armenia will lose more land, unless a deal is made. Don’t fool yourself with biased news. Armenia has lost 70 T72 and parts of S300.

Without direct Russian help or help of others in EU, NK is gone in 2-3 months. Land matters the most in this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

@925boy 

Welcome back bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher said:


> @925boy
> 
> Welcome back bro.


Thanks so much bro....you see that post that got me suspended right?wow. Congrats to Iran on the 8 Ghadirs up and running in the country...airspace LOCKED UP!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

925boy said:


> Thanks so much bro....you see that post that got me suspended right?wow. Congrats to Iran on the 8 Ghadirs up and running in the country...airspace LOCKED UP!



I told you friend, there are some here that are apparently looking for reasons to get you banned because you're shattering their delusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher said:


> I told you friend, there are some here that are apparently looking for reasons to get you banned because you're shattering their delusions.


Ha ha..........DO YOU know why specifically they are mad???? they are mad that Azerbaijan wont be able to subjugate and pin down Armenia.....you can win from the air all you want, afterall, that startegy gave the US military a loss aginst the Taliban and Iraqi insurgents, but if you dont have the required ground forces and political strategy, your gains from the airpower alone will wither away and you are back to square 1. where is Turkey's campaign in Syria and Libya now??? we were getting daily updates as to How Assad and Iran will get squashed in Syria, but at the end of the day, those anti-Assad and anti- LNA forces are just bogged down, spending money and lives to just exist in their holes....patriots can always wait on their land, traitors must eventually exit,because occupation has expiration date also.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

925boy said:


> Ha ha..........DO YOU know why specifically they are mad???? they are mad that Azerbaijan wont be able to subjugate and pin down Armenia.....you can win from the air all you want, afterall, that startegy gave the US military a loss aginst the Taliban and Iraqi insurgents, but if you dont have the required ground forces and political strategy, your gains from the airpower alone will wither away and you are back to square 1. where is Turkey's campaign in Syria and Libya now??? we were getting daily updates as to How Assad and Iran will get squashed in Syria, but at the end of the day, those anti-Assad and anti- LNA forces are just bogged down, spending money and lives to just exist in their holes....patriots can always wait on their land, traitors must eventually exit,because occupation has expiration date also.



I had a look in that "Armenia-Azerbaijan conflict" thread and frankly many people there appear highly out of touch with reality and in most cases deliberately so. For example, they are only posting one side of conflict as a way to make it appear the Azerbaijanis are "winning" this conflict when in reality the Azeris have lost over 2000 combatants. Azeris have focused more on these UAV recorded footages as a way of giving this perception of "winning". In reality, Azeris will not "win" anything here. If this continues, it could eventually become a protracted conflict where the Azeris will bleed so much to a point their propagandas can not hide it anymore.

Also, given how much support these Azeris are getting as compared to Armenians they are frankly performing borderline embarrassingly. They should count their lucky stars than Iran and Russia have decided not to aid Armenia yet. With a snap of its finger Iran could have 100's of UAVs in Armenia and this would devastate the Azeris. The Azeri time is running out, if I was them I would stick to a ceasefire before things start to take a serious bad turn for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Philosopher said:


> I had a look in that "Armenia-Azerbaijan conflict" thread and frankly many people there appear highly out of touch with reality and in most cases deliberately so. For example, they are only posting one side of conflict as a way to make it appear the Azerbaijanis are "winning" this conflict when in reality the Azeris have lost over 2000 combatants. Azeris have focused more on these UAV recorded footages as a way of giving this perception of "winning". In reality, Azeris will not "win" anything here. If this continues, it could eventually become a protracted conflict where the Azeris will bleed so much to a point their propagandas can not hide it anymore.
> 
> Also, given how much support these Azeris are getting as compared to Armenians they are frankly performing borderline embarrassingly. They should count their lucky stars than Iran and Russia have decided not to aid Armenia yet. With a snap of its finger Iran could have 100's of UAVs in Armenia and this would devastate the Azeris. The Azeri time is running out, if I was them I would stick to a ceasefire before things start to take a serious bad turn for them.


Wow, well thanks for this analysis, i was a bit confused myself- i kept wondering why Azerbaijan was having "so much action" against ARmenia but not really going anywhere with it.....wow....some Pakistanis are going to have nervous breakdown if Azerbaijan doesnt win, I DONT GET IT...for whaat???? I think Iranian govt has played this war out well so far.....not revealing hands, not taking side visibly....stopping protests internally. BTW< i think protests have become a trend....cuz everyone does it now, whether its needed or planned or not, some just happen...so i'm basically saying some protests are fake too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Philosopher said:


> I told you friend, there are some here that are apparently looking for reasons to get you banned because you're shattering their delusions.



Who is that?


925boy said:


> some Pakistanis are going to have nervous breakdown



Seems one Nigerian already had a breakdown. Tough luck.


Philosopher said:


> Azeris have lost over 2000 combatants.



Armenian lost 6,000. Your point?

Will we magically see Armenian victory, I am so interested in this unfounded optimism. Where does it come from?

@MMM-E @PakFactor @Hassan Al-Somal @Turcici Imperium @masterchief_mirza @raahaat7

Get a load of this.


----------



## Xerxes22

Philosopher said:


> I told you friend, there are some here that are apparently looking for reasons to get you banned because you're shattering their delusions.


some people just wont leave us alone right? They keep nagging in our threads unwantedly.


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Who is that?
> 
> 
> Seems one Nigerian already had a breakdown. Tough luck.
> 
> 
> Armenian lost 6,000. Your point?
> 
> Will we magically see Armenian victory, I am so interested in this unfounded optimism. Where does it come from?
> 
> @MMM-E @PakFactor @Hassan Al-Somal @Turcici Imperium @masterchief_mirza @raahaat7
> 
> Get a load of this.



WAR CRY !!!!!!!!! And here comes the troll army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Armenian lost 6,000. Your point?



Please, give me a break. You people seem to be inventing these numbers as you go. Your blind support for these Azerbaijanis is truly clouding your judgement.



> Will we magically see Armenian victory, I am so interested in this unfounded optimism. Where does it come from?



You appear to be getting rather emotional, take a deep breath and let your mind settle a little. As I clearly alluded to in my comment, concept of "victory" here is very loosely defined. Armenia, despite its lack of support is doing a decent enough job at making the Azeris bleed and this can continue for a long time. This is a dynamics so far, one side is getting much support vs one side which is barely getting any. The simple notions is this, what do you think will happen if the Armenians start getting the sort of sort the Azeris are? This is called logic, not optimism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Xerxes22 said:


> some people just wont leave us alone right? They keep nagging in our threads unwantedly.
> 
> 
> WAR CRY !!!!!!!!! And here comes the troll army.



You are way too aggressive BD bro, I thought you understood before when I had a talk with you that we shouldn't let politics and religion get personal.

If the Pakistanis (and Turks) are brought up here, do we not have a right on our own Pakistan Defence Forum to answer them?

I have never had any major problem with any Iranian members giving their viewpoint, but this @925boy is an anti-Pakistan troll who abuses Pakistan, our military, and our people any chance he gets.

I actually am still conversing with the pro-Iran Euro Austin Powers in the other thread and have favorable opinion of most Iranian members, regardless of differences.


Philosopher said:


> Please, give me a break. You people seem to be inventing these numbers as you go. Your blind support for these Azerbaijanis is truly clouding your judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be getting rather emotional, take a deep breath and let your mind settle a little. As I clearly alluded to in my comment, concept of "victory" here is very loosely defined. Armenia, despite its lack of support is doing a decent enough job at making the Azeris bleed and this can continue for a long time. This is a dynamics so far, one side is getting much support vs one side which is barely getting any. The simple notions is this, what do you think will happen if the Armenians start getting the sort of sort the Azeris are? This is called logic, not optimism.



I am not emotional, but I am looking at the ground and at 20% reconquest of Occupied territories by Azeris.

I had a good opinion of you, but what is with this drama?

So what if we disagree on politics, you will defend an ID who abuses Pakistan all over this forum?

I have not called for his ban, but I have reported his uncalled for abusive statements against Pakistan, like many other Pakistanis. Should we not have that right on PDF?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

925boy said:


> Ha ha..........DO YOU know why specifically they are mad???? they are mad that Azerbaijan wont be able to subjugate and pin down Armenia.....you can win from the air all you want, afterall, that startegy gave the US military a loss aginst the Taliban and Iraqi insurgents, but if you dont have the required ground forces and political strategy, your gains from the airpower alone will wither away and you are back to square 1. where is Turkey's campaign in Syria and Libya now??? we were getting daily updates as to How Assad and Iran will get squashed in Syria, but at the end of the day, those anti-Assad and anti- LNA forces are just bogged down, spending money and lives to just exist in their holes....patriots can always wait on their land, traitors must eventually exit,because occupation has expiration date also.



Their hatred of Iran due to insecurity complex has started to really gush out. They find it hard to accept that Iran is leading the resistance nd not their donkey infantries from Afghanistan and other places.


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You are way too aggressive BD bro, I thought you understood before when I had a talk with you that we shouldn't let politics and religion get personal.
> 
> If the Pakistanis (and Turks) are brought up here, do we not have a right on our own Pakistan Defence Forum to answer them.
> 
> I have never had any major problem with any Iranian members giving their viewpoint, but this @925boy is an anti-Pakistan troll who abuses Pakistan, our military, and our people any chance he gets.
> 
> I actually am still conversing with the pro-Iran Euro @Austin Powers in the other thread and have favorable opinion of most Iranian members, regardless of differences.



I dont think ive been aggressive at all. I only pushed back wen they came over with hatred and wanted to raid Iranian pantry at night. Quite honestly, For the last couple weeks sum people have ganged up on Iran and have said things that Iranians wudnt preemptively say about Pakistan or others. 

And to tell you the truth, You have been their leader in this. As soon as any Iranian thread is pulled up then they show up and start bashing Iran. We never did that to you did we? Do we show up in ur damn threads and talk Shiit about Pakistan ? Tell me. Please Bro, be honest. These ppl dont like the fact that Iran is the real leader in the middle east.

For as long as Ive followed pdf, ive never seen such shameful behaviour from users. Its 100% total and utter hate. We never Talk bad about pakistan unless its a damn brawl thats going on. And why shud we? What has Pakistan done to us? Its a muslim state. Its a Country we all support. But you People, the way you guys been acting is absolutely shameful

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philosopher

925boy said:


> Wow, well thanks for this analysis, i was a bit confused myself- i kept wondering why Azerbaijan was having "so much action" against ARmenia but not really going anywhere with it.....wow....some Pakistanis are going to have nervous breakdown if Azerbaijan doesnt win, I DONT GET IT...for whaat???? I think Iranian govt has played this war out well so far.....not revealing hands, not taking side visibly....stopping protests internally. BTW< i think protests have become a trend....cuz everyone does it now, whether its needed or planned or not, some just happen...so i'm basically saying some protests are fake too.



For Iran the status quo was good enough. The destruction of stability in those two states is not really advantageous for anyone. The Azerbaijanis have been pushed by the Turks to get involved in this campaign. The reason, you may wonder? The Turks are desperate to gain influence in the region. The have no hope of doing so using their creed as both the Shia and Sunni Arabs will not go into their camp. Instead, they're trying to gain influence via this superficial notion of "Turkic" world. They're hoping to ultimately end up connecting Azerbaijan to Turkey physically and to extend right into central Asia. This is their wish, which is one that will not come to fruition. I have said this before, the Turkish leadership are chasing a fantasy and not realising what's right in front of them. This is very dangerous for them as Turkey itself is very vulnerable. In political time scale, it was only yesterday there was a coup attempt and don't forget the rising Kurdish population in their state. They're in a glass tower and throwing stones.

Regarding these "protests" you saw in Iran. There was a few dozen and low hundreds that were organised by foreigners from Azerbaijan (the country), they have since been arrested. There are millions of Azeris in Iran, and these are the same people that have historically fought and killed the Turks/Ottomons so I find it ironic you have these turks thinking Iranian Azeris will be sympathetic towards them. It reminds me of that time when Saddam thought Iranian Arabs would aid him when he invaded Iran but they were the first to fight him. These people do not understand the pride of Iranian people for their land.

Iran and Russia have their own calculations My two cents is that from their perspective, if the Azeris gain back their so called occupied territories then so be it, but if the Azeris, egged on by the Turkish try to make moves against Armenia proper, then you will see the Azeris being put in their place. Also, if the Turks continue pouring in these Syrian terrorists right on Iran/Russian border, then you will also see actions. But I am not speaking for Iran in an official capacity ,just conjectures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I am not emotional, but I am looking at the ground and at 20% reconquest of Occupied territories by Azeris.



You raised a particular number of casualties, that is what I contested. I am sure you will be here in the next few month/years, yes? Give it some more time then you will see exactly what I meant by my comment of Azeris continuing to bleed to the point that they will be forced to make concessions. I have seen enough conflicts to realise the realities of these wars. These cinematic concepts of "victory" people have seldom mirror reality.




> I had a good opinion of you, but what is with this drama?



If your opinion on me depends on me blindly supporting the likes of Azerbaijan for superficial reasons, then I take it you never truly understood my political stance. I support Pakistan, but not nations that deliberately harbour the enemies of Iran, such as Azerbaijan for their anti-Iran agenda. Many of our Pakistani friends here are supporting Azerbaijani for highly superficial reasons.



> So what if we disagree on politics, you will defend an ID who abuses Pakistan all over this forum?



Who are you referring you? 925boy?



> I have not called for his ban, but I have reported his uncalled for abusive statements against Pakistan, like many other Pakistanis. Should we not have that right on PDF?



What abusive posts are you referring to? can you show me some? I have read many of his comment and he is generally grounded and objective.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Xerxes22 said:


> Their hatred of Iran due to insecurity complex has started to really gush out. They find it hard to accept that Iran is leading the resistance nd not their donkey infantries from Afghanistan and other places.
> 
> 
> I dont think ive been aggressive at all. I only pushed back wen they came over with hatred and wanted to raid Iranian pantry at night. Quite honestly, For the last couple weeks sum people have ganged up on Iran and have said things that Iranians wudnt preemptively say about Pakistan or others.
> 
> And to tell you the truth, You have been their leader in this. As soon as any Iranian thread is pulled up then they show up and start bashing Iran. We never did that to you did we? Do we show up in ur damn threads and talk Shiit about Pakistan ? Tell me. Please Bro, be honest. These ppl dont like the fact that Iran is the real leader in the middle east.
> 
> For as long as Ive followed pdf, ive never seen such shameful behaviour from users. Its 100% total and utter hate. We never Talk bad about pakistan unless its a damn brawl thats going on. And why shud we? What has Pakistan done to us? Its a muslim state. Its a Country we all support. But you People, the way you guys been acting is absolutely shameful



We can talk about it later. I don't really expect to reason with you.

I defended you previously, not because I agree with your views, but mainly to know what makes a Bangladeshi so patriotic for Iran, a country which has absolutely no bearing on BD, one way or the other.

Yet you will see here that I never once uttered any racial abuse against Iranians or advocated the destruction of Iran. My disagreements are solely with Iranian foreign policy in the Muslim world.

My problem here is those who abuse Pakistan and support Indian propaganda on this forum.

Obviously if the Nigerian Christian member was banned, moderation has found issue with his posts against our Pakistani government, military, and people.

As for those complaining about Pakistani presence on this forum, scroll up and read the website you are on.



I am going to continue speaking out against unjust and toxic foreign policies of the Iranian government and its proxies.

Just get used to it.


Philosopher said:


> The Azerbaijanis have been pushed by the Turks to get involved in this campaign



There is no proof of this, and it also doesn't explain the Armenian attacks which started the whole conflict. At the UN, for the past few years, Aliyev has been asking the world community to put an end to Armenian weapons build-up and rhetoric.

Armenians were still under the impression this Azerbaycan was the same one from 1990s. They thought it would be a walk in the park.



Philosopher said:


> You raised a particular number of casualties, that is what I contested. I am sure you will be here in the next few month/years, yes? Give it some more time then you will see exactly what I meant by my comment of Azeris continuing to bleed to the point that they will be forced to make concessions. I have seen enough conflicts to realise the realities of these wars. These cinematic concepts of "victory" people have seldom mirror reality.



The casualty figure was posted by AZ gov, so you can take it or leave it.

We can debate that issue in the relevant thread.



Philosopher said:


> If your opinion on me depends on me blindly supporting the likes of Azerbaijan for superficial reasons, then I take it you never truly understood my political stance. I support Pakistan, but not nations that deliberately harbour the enemies of Iran, such as Azerbaijan for their anti-Iran agenda. Many of our Pakistani friends here are supporting Azerbaijani for highly superficial reasons.



It is solely related to the poster in question.

Your opinion on Azerbaycan has no bearing on me, actually I expect you to support Iran and Armenia.



Philosopher said:


> What abusive posts are you referring to? can you show me some? I have read many of his comment and he is generally grounded and objective.



You seem to be in the dark about it. You could talk with mods about the posts which get him banned. You will see a consistent pattern.

He is not being reported for pro-Iran posts, but for anti-Pakistan ones.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Philosopher said:


> Many of our Pakistani friends here are supporting Azerbaijani for highly superficial reasons.



They have supported us through thick and thin, we have very deep defense ties, and learn from one another.

In Pakistan's world, faithful allies are difficult to come by. We have been backstabbed by both Gulf Arabs and Iranians in the past.

Turks and Azerbaijanis have stood with us in our worst times and spoken in favor of us and our cause in Kashmir at every opportunity, without any fear.

If we do not support them in their time of need, truly we would not be able to face Allah swt, Rasulullah saws, and our elders.


----------



## Xerxes22

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> We can talk about it later. I don't really expect to reason with you.
> 
> I defended you previously, not because I agree with your views, but mainly to know what makes a Bangladeshi so patriotic for Iran, a country which has absolutely no bearing on BD, one way or the other.
> 
> Yet you will see here that I never once uttered any racial abuse against Iranians or advocated the destruction of Iran. My disagreements are solely with Iranian foreign policy in the Muslim world.
> 
> My problem here is those who abuse Pakistan and support Indian propaganda on this forum.
> 
> Obviously if the Nigerian Christian member was banned, moderation has found issue with his posts against our Pakistani government, military, and people.
> 
> As for those complaining about Pakistani presence on this forum, scroll up and read the website you are on.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to continue speaking out against unjust and toxic foreign policies of the Iranian government and its proxies.
> 
> Just get used to it.


First and foremost, Yes it is a Pakistani forum . Indian propaganda shud not be parroted here And ppl using this forum may sumtimes criticize pakistani government policy but in no way shud they say demeaning things about Pakistan. Cuz its PDF afterall.

Second, you always like to mention after your strong opinions that you have a positive perspective of most Iranians. Well, with all honesty, Iranians on PDF dont have a positive perspective of you. Can you please ask the Iranians that like you the slightest bit to raise their hands? You wont be able to muster even a few. And that is for a reason.

You have full right to express your opinion against Iranian policy in the muslim world. Obviously, we view those opinions to be radical and we dont agree with it. But theres a certain way in which to express your opinions. A certain civilized way in which not to offend ppl and even make them really dislike you.

Also Just because you dont agree with The decisions of Iranian leadership doesnt mean that instability and flamebaiting shud be instigating on every Iranian thread.

Another hypocrisy of this is , People such as you can express their anti iran view wenever and however way u want. But if we criticise the Turkish Govt or the Pakistani Govt. policies then we get banned immediately. It happens to me , and i only spoke about a communist power.

and since you always parrot words like Pan Islamism and Islamic world and Ummah and what not, cud you please tell me how many muslims of turkic descent are in the communist death camps? and where and wen have you spoken against it? I got banned for it. so please the Fancy words. Lets not pollute those words in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Xerxes22 said:


> First and foremost, Yes it is a Pakistani forum . And ppl using this forum may sumtimes criticize pakistani government policy but in no way shud they say demeaning things about Pakistan. Cuz its PDF afterall.
> 
> Second, you always like to mention after your strong opinions that you have a positive perspective of most Iranians. Well, with all honesty, Iranians on PDF dont have a positive perspective of you. Can you please ask the Iranians that like you the slightest bit to raise their hands? You wont be able to muster even a few. And that is for a reason.
> 
> You have full right to express your opinion against Iranian policy in the muslim world. Obviously, we view those opinions to be radical and we dont agree with it. But theres a certain way in which to express your opinions. A certain civilized way in which not to offend ppl and even make them really dislike you.
> 
> Also Just because you dont agree with The decisions of Iranian leadership doesnt mean that instability and flamebaiting shud be instigating on every Iranian thread.
> 
> Another hypocrisy of this is , People such as you can express their anti iran view wenever and however way u want. But if we criticise the Turkish Govt or the Pakistani Govt. policies then we get banned immediately. It happens to me , and i only spoke about a communist power.
> 
> and since you always parrot words like Pan Islamism and Islamic world and Ummah and what not, cud you please tell me how many muslims of turkic descent are in the communist death camps? and where and wen have you spoken against it? I got banned for it. so please the Fancy words. Lets not pollute those words in here.



You obviously are ignited, so please don't quote me about this issue again.

I am only talking about one issue here, which is the Nigerian poster.

Everything else is irrelevant to me.

How is the weather in Dhaka?


Xerxes22 said:


> You have full right to express your opinion against Iranian policy in the muslim world.



According to you, I don't.



Xerxes22 said:


> But if we criticise the Turkish Govt or the Pakistani Govt. policies then we get banned immediately.



Take it up with the Mods.


----------



## Philosopher

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> They have supported us through thick and thin, we have very deep defense ties, and learn from one another.



What supports? Care to name a few?




> In Pakistan's world, faithful allies are difficult to come by. We have been backstabbing by both Gulf Arabs and Iranians in the past.



Looking at geopolitics through the prims of "backstabbing" is a rather naive and will always mean you're finding yourself being "backstabbed" by nations. Why? because everyone seeks their own interest and nothing stays the same in life. It was not that long ago that Pakistanis were supporting Saudis like they are supporting Turkey today. Let me break it to you, eventually you'll address the same sort of disappointment against Turkey as well. Thus it is best to stop looking at the world in such inane terms.



> Turks and Azerbaijanis have stood with us in our worst times and spoken in favor of us and our cause in Kashmir at every opportunity, without any fear.



So this is it? this is the extent of their "support"? words? As if Saudis had not done that in the past? Saudis did far more for Pakistan physically than Turkey has and ever will (you'll see) and yet look where you are today in terms of how most of you view the Saudis.



> If we do not support them in their time of need, truly we would not be able to face Allah swt, Rasulullah saws, and our elders.



Barging into the conflicts that do not actually have anything to do with your country because of such sentimental reasons will backfire. You're acting as if Turkey and Azerbaijan will go to war for Pakistan. These nations will only tell you what they think you want to hear. If you choose to live in an altered sense of reality, then I cannot stop you, however my advise to you is purely out of a good will effort. It's up to you what you do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Philosopher said:


> What supports? Care to name a few?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at geopolitics through the prims of "backstabbing" is a rather naive and will always mean you're finding yourself being "backstabbed" by nations. Why? because everyone seeks their own interest and nothing stays the same in life. It was not that long ago that Pakistanis were supporting Saudis like they are supporting Turkey today. Let me break it to you, eventually you'll address the same sort of disappointment against Turkey as well. Thus it is best to stop looking at the world in such inane terms.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is it? this is the extent of their "support"? words? As if Saudis had not done that in the past? Saudis did far more for Pakistan physically than Turkey has and ever will (you'll see) and yet look where you are today in terms of how most of you view the Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> Barging into the conflicts that do not actually have anything to do with your country because of such sentimental reasons will backfire. You're acting as if Turkey and Azerbaijan will go to war for Pakistan. These nations will only tell you what they think you want to hear. If you choose to live in an altered sense of reality, then I cannot stop you, however my advise to you is purely out of a good will effort. It's up to you what you do with it.



Kashmir, our war with India, and defense of the Pakistani homeland are our main issues.

Chabahar was a slap to all three.

Before that, I was very pro-Iran, and then after this, I had to re-evaluate my preconceived notions.

As far as Azerbaycan support and ties, that is better suited to the Pakistani sections, I am sure our defense people can answer your queries.


----------



## Xerxes22

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You obviously are ignited, so please don't quote me about this issue again.
> 
> I am only talking about one issue here, which is the Nigerian poster.
> 
> Everything else is irrelevant to me.
> 
> How is the weather in Dhaka?
> 
> 
> According to you, I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Take it up with the Mods.



Listen man, ive gotta defend my allegiance. I know you and I have the exact same agenda. We are just on the opposite sides of the coin. You have been a friend to me here since day one and i havent forgotten that. We can always have our debates , it may even go abit further than that. But it doesnt mean How I see you changes. So I consider you my friend like I always did.

I know whatever it is that you seek is a good agenda. I want the same. But a coin always has two sides brother.

The weather is terribly hot and humid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Kashmir, our war with India, and defense of the Pakistani homeland are our main issues.
> 
> Chabahar was a slap to all three.
> 
> Before that, I was very pro-Iran, and then after this, I had to re-evaluate my preconceived notions.



Iran is not anti-Pakistan. This is what matters. In actuality, Iran as a state sees Pakistan as a friendly state. Those issues regarding Chahbahar etc have been discussed to their max here already.

I have told you and others here this many times that Pakistan will always have far more in common with Iran than it will with Turkey, Saudi Arabia etc. Those two nations are artificial and new and in the context of history, I doubt will last. But guess which of your neighbours has been around for 1000's of years as a civilisation and will remain for so in the future? In the long term. Iran and China will start to play increasingly bigger roles for Pakistan. You're seeing the hints of it already via the Iran-China deal which will undoubtedly benefit Pakistan.

So regardless of whatever suspicions you think you have against Iran, focus long term and realise Iran will ultimately play far bigger roles for your country than any of these other Islamic country that you think have your back.





> As far as Azerbaycan support and ties, that is better suited to the Pakistani sections, I am sure our defense people can answer your queries.



Thanks, however I am more than aware of these histories hence why I rejected any strong underlying reasons for a overt and strong Pakistan reaction. Perspective can differ yes, but objectively speaking, I stick to my view from earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

925boy said:


> Wow, well thanks for this analysis, i was a bit confused myself- i kept wondering why Azerbaijan was having "so much action" against ARmenia but not really going anywhere with it.....wow....some Pakistanis are going to have nervous breakdown if Azerbaijan doesnt win, I DONT GET IT...for whaat???? I think Iranian govt has played this war out well so far.....not revealing hands, not taking side visibly....stopping protests internally. BTW< i think protests have become a trend....cuz everyone does it now, whether its needed or planned or not, some just happen...so i'm basically saying some protests are fake too.



the only reason they want azerbaijan win so hard is cause they hate to see how Iran is getting more influence and everyday. and they don't relize that it's not only Iran but more the politic the zions play against Iran brings Iran everyday to a better position. some ppl blaming Iran for sending troops here and there, but they don't see that if it wouldn't be for the wrong u.s. and western politics in the region Iran wouldn't need to send troops into other countries. it's not our fault that these politics and action took by the western and zionist goverments was a benefit for us.
the funny thing it's the same ppl here in this forum complaining against shia and now they stand behing azerbeijan like there is no tomorrow. hypocrites. same like the terrosist who fighting alongside azerbaijan. in syria their behead shias and know they fight with shias in azerbaijan. so for those members here who think syria iraq are secretarian wars now please open your eyes. it's all about geopolitics!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Hormuz said:


> the only reason they want azerbaijan win so hard is cause they hate to see how Iran is getting more influence and everyday.



False. Has nothing to do with Iran, and actually Iran should support AZ too.



Hormuz said:


> the funny thing it's the same ppl here in this forum complaining against shia and now they stand behing azerbeijan like there is no tomorrow.



Pakistan has the largest Shia population after Iran, and most Pakistani Shias support Azerbaycan unanimously.

However our policies are non-sectarian, we don't care about that, for us Azerbaycan is our fellow Muslim nation.


Philosopher said:


> Iran is not anti-Pakistan. This is what matters. In actuality, Iran as a state sees Pakistan as a friendly state. Those issues regarding Chahbahar etc have been discussed to their max here already.
> 
> I have told you and others here this many times that Pakistan will always have far more in common with Iran than it will with Turkey, Saudi Arabia etc. Those two nations are artificial and new and in the context of history, I doubt will last. But guess which of your neighbours has been around for 1000's of years as a civilisation and will remain for so in the future? In the long term. Iran and China will start to play increasingly bigger roles for Pakistan. You're seeing the hints of it already via the Iran-China deal which will undoubtedly benefit Pakistan.
> 
> So regardless of whatever suspicions you think you have against Iran, focus long term and realise Iran will ultimately play far bigger roles for your country than any of these other Islamic country that you think have your back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, however I am more than aware of these histories hence why I rejected any strong underlying reasons for a overt and strong Pakistan reaction. Perspective can differ yes, but objectively speaking, I stick to my view from earlier.



I agree, these are basically temporary setbacks and I don't think anti-Pakistan policies are intrinsic to Iran.

During Ahmed Nejad era, we had excellent ties and he is still very popular in Pakistan.

These are the kind of posts which I see and say that you are definitely very pro-Pakistan, I am glad to read it.

I think that we need to judge Pakistan's relationship with Turks, Azerbaycan, Arabs, and Iranians independent of each other. We do not have any major issues with either and try to be a voice of peace for all sides.

However India is definitely our red line. We will never accept anyone allowing, supporting, or harboring Indian terrorists against us.

It is in the interest of Iran to join the growing nexus of Turkey, Pakistan, Azerbaycan, and Taliban. Coupled to that, CPEC and China, it will free Iran from isolation.

I wish some new visionary leaders would come in Iran who would push past these roadblocks.


----------



## Xerxes22

Hormuz said:


> so for those members here who think syria iraq are secretarian wars now please open your eyes. it's all about geopolitics!


you made an excellent point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> False. Has nothing to do with Iran, and actually Iran should support AZ too.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan has the largest Shia population after Iran, and most Pakistani Shias support Azerbaycan unanimously.
> 
> However our policies are non-sectarian, we don't care about that, for us Azerbaycan is our fellow Muslim nation.




How exactly are they your fellow Moslem nation?

They allow gay marriage and Homosexual parades, but never religioues parades....they are best friends with Israel and have said they dont care about the Palestinians...they have regularly destroyed popular Mosques and imprisoned imam...... how how the fuk in your head are they Moslems in any way?

Also, if they were Moslem and rapist Murderers, you would still support them cause they call themselves Moslem? So you are so simple minded that you bliendly support people without analysing the realities?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Raghfarm007 said:


> How exactly are they your fellow Moslem nation?
> 
> They allow gay marriage and Homosexual parades, but never religioues parades....they are best friends with Israel and have said they dont care about the Palestinians...they have regularly destroyed popular Mosques and imprisoned imam...... how how the fuk in your head are they Moslems in any way?
> 
> Also, if they were Moslem and rapist Murderers, you would still support them cause they call themselves Moslem? So you are so simple minded that you bliendly support people without analysing the realities?



Islam is inclusive, anyone who says the Shahadat, be they Sunni, Shia, Zaydi, Salafi, etc. is a Muslim. We cannot take that away..

Obviously we don't support injustice as a Pakistani nation, that is why we supported Iran against Iraq's illegal invasion.

This is also why we support Azerbaycan against Armenia's unjust occupation of Muslim Turk land and eviction of 800,000 Azeris.

We don't even recognize Armenia, just as we don't recognize Israel.


----------



## Xerxes22

Raghfarm007 said:


> How exactly are they your fellow Moslem nation?
> 
> They allow gay marriage and Homosexual parades, but never religioues parades....they are best friends with Israel and have said they dont care about the Palestinians...they have regularly destroyed popular Mosques and imprisoned imam...... how how the fuk in your head are they Moslems in any way?
> 
> Also, if they were Moslem and rapist Murderers, you would still support them cause they call themselves Moslem? So you are so simple minded that you bliendly support people without analysing the realities?



Thats sumthing that Ive been saying to them since day one. But they have a unique sense of logic where logic itself is upside down

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Xerxes22 said:


> Thats sumthing that Ive been saying to them since day one. But they have a unique sense of logic where logic itself is upside down



Why is prostitution legal in BD?

Does that nullify the Islam of Bangalis?


----------



## Raghfarm007

I remember when Antarinejad was in power, this shia Pakistani kid who really loved Iran was telling me that Iran is going to force its Jews to wear a star of David on their cloaths to show everyone they are not Moslem!!!!

I couldnt believe the bullcrap zionist lies he had fallen for.....this is the pattern I have seen all the time with Most Pakistanis.....they get fooled too easy by the bullsh¡t they hear....


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Islam is inclusive, anyone who says the Shahadat, be they Sunni, Shia, Zaydi, Salafi, etc. is a Muslim. We cannot take that away..
> 
> Obviously we don't support injustice as a Pakistani nation, that is why we supported Iran against Iraq's illegal invasion.
> 
> This is also why we support Azerbaycan against Armenia's unjust occupation of Muslim Turk land and eviction of 800,000 Azeris.
> 
> We don't even recognize Armenia, just as we don't recognize Israel.




I have known several Iranian Azaris who have visited Azarbademjoon....and they all say that the Azeris are NOT Moslem in ANY way except in name only.


----------



## Hormuz

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Islam is inclusive, anyone who says the Shahadat, be they Sunni, Shia, Zaydi, Salafi, etc. is a Muslim. We cannot take that away..
> 
> Obviously we don't support injustice as a Pakistani nation, that is why we supported Iran against Iraq's illegal invasion.
> 
> This is also why we support Azerbaycan against Armenia's unjust occupation of Muslim Turk land and eviction of 800,000 Azeris.
> 
> We don't even recognize Armenia, just as we don't recognize Israel.


but can you understand Irans position that azerbaijan is acting against Irans political intrests and that it's very dangerous for Iran to let azernaijan win this war.
would pakistan be ready to let another nation to threat pakistan with ethnic uprising and cannibalize pakistan into pieces? would pakistan allow it's neighbour to let pakistans enemies build a military base there and threating pakistan sending drones over? do you think in that moment that the pakistani political elite would care if the oder country is a muslim country or not? no they would fo what is best for pakistans intrets wheter the others are muslim or not. i don't like it either muslims shouldn't fight each other but thats the reality. history showed us that geopolitics and economy is always prior to relegion and culture.
guys i appologize for my english. i write very fast and never check the text before i post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Raghfarm007 said:


> I remember when Antarinejad was in power, this shia Pakistani kid who really loved Iran was telling me that Iran is going to force its Jews to wear a star of David on their cloaths to show everyone they are not Moslem!!!!
> 
> I couldnt believe the bullcrap zionist lies he had fallen for.....this is the pattern I have seen all the time with Most Pakistanis.....they get fooled too easy by the bullsh¡t they hear....



That kid is wrong, Islam teaches us to respect our religious minorities, actually there are many Ahadith related to the topic.

Pakistan has a large Christian population.

Iran has a large Jewish population.

Both should be respected.



Raghfarm007 said:


> I have known several Iranian Azaris who have visited Azarbademjoon....and they all say that the Azeris are NOT Moslem in ANY way except in name only.



That applies to many Muslim countries these days. Albania, Bosnia, Russian Muslims, Turks, Azeris.

I am sure just like parts of Islamabad, Lahore, and Karachi, that Tehran has its fair share of liberal, atheist, apostate culture.

Islam, however, has made it clear that anyone who says the Shahadat is a Muslim.

Sometimes I get flak from some people who try to label me as pro-Shia for my views on this forum, but this is the proper view.

There is a large population of Iran which would like to see peace and brotherhood between Azerbaycan and Iran, we even have some on this forum.


----------



## Xerxes22

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Why is prostitution legal in BD?
> 
> Does that nullify the Islam of Bangalis?


no it doesnt but the state is the state nd thats wat matters nd the state is secular. However, there is one state thats Islamic, IRAN. Its also the only country with an islamic constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Hormuz said:


> but can you understand Irans position that azerbaijan is acting against Irans political intrests and that it's very dangerous for Iran to let azernaijan win this war.
> would pakistan be ready to let another nation to threat pakistan with ethnic uprising and cannibalize pakistan into pieces? would pakistan allow it's neighbour to let pakistans enemies build a military base there and threating pakistan sending drones over? do you think in that moment that the pakistani political elite would care if the oder country is a muslim country or not? no they would fo what is best for pakistans intrets wheter the others are muslim or not. i don't like it either muslims shouldn't fight each other but thats the reality. history showed us that geopolitics and economy is always prior to relegion and culture.
> guys i appologize for my english. i write very fast and never check the text before i post.



I completely understand Iran's reservations, but it needs to co-opt Azerbaycan and not isolate it. Iranian policymakers messed up here.

You have a large and well-integrated Azeri Shia Muslim population in Iran, to the point that even your supreme leader is Azeri.

This issue can become very dangerous, very quickly for Iran.

Gaining the trust of Turks and Azerbaycan'is back should be priority number one for Iran.

Let Syria and Iraq sit in the backburner, the only solution will be a political settlement.

That is why I try not to beat you too much about Azerbaycan.

The problem is the openly Islamophobic, fascist regime in Armenia.


Xerxes22 said:


> no it doesnt but the state is the state nd thats wat matters nd the state is secular. However, there is one state thats Islamic, IRAN. Its also the only country with an islamic constitution.



What about Afghanistan today under Taliban? What about Pakistan?

All three of us are Islamic republics. We have all influenced each other.

To give some examples, Maulana Maududi and Allama Iqbal had a tremendous influence on Ali Shariati.

Syed Djamaluddin al Afghani (actually Iranian) had a tremendous influence on Egypt, Ottoman Empire, Afghanistan, and the subcontinent.

Sheikh Khomeini (grandson of a Kashmiri scholar, Syed Ahmad Hindi) in turn had a major influence on Pakistani Deobandi scholars such as Maulana Taqi Usmani and Maulana Sami ul Haq which directly influenced the worldview of the Taliban.

Then also there is a long list of Turk, Afghan, and Persian Islamic scholars which have influenced our region (Southwest Asia, Eurasia.)


----------



## Hormuz

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I completely understand Iran's reservations, but it needs to co-opt Azerbaycan and not isolate it. Iranian policymakers messed up here.
> 
> You have a large and well-integrated Azeri Shia Muslim population in Iran, to the point that even your supreme leader is Azeri.
> 
> This issue can become very dangerous, very quickly for Iran.
> 
> Gaining the trust of Turks and Azerbaycan'is back should be priority number one for Iran.
> 
> Let Syria and Iraq sit in the backburner, the only solution will be a political settlement.
> 
> That is why I try not to beat you too much about Azerbaycan.
> 
> The problem is the openly Islamophobic, fascist regime in Armenia.
> 
> 
> What about Afghanistan today under Taliban? What about Pakistan?
> 
> All three of us are Islamic republics. We have all influenced each other.
> 
> To give some examples, Maulana Maududi and Allama Iqbal had a tremendous influence on Ali Shariati.
> 
> Syed Djamaluddin al Afghani (actually Iranian) had a tremendous influence on Egypt, Ottoman Empire, Afghanistan, and the subcontinent.
> 
> Sheikh Khomeini (grandson of a Kashmiri scholar, Syed Ahmad Hindi) in turn had a major influence on Pakistani Deobandi scholars such as Maulana Taqi Usmani and Maulana Sami ul Haq which directly influenced the worldview of the Taliban.
> 
> Then also there is a long list of Turk, Afghan, and Persian Islamic scholars which have influenced our region (Southwest Asia, Eurasia.)



Iran even condemed armenia publicly for occupying azerbaijan territories. 
unfortunatly azerbaijan forgot it's ethnic and religous background. they rather help turkey and israel against Iranian intrests. i mean the only reason israel has a base there is Iran, so aliyev knows that, but still he allowed them. thats a direct action against Iran. 
and for the Iranian azeris, yes there are some who would like seperate north Iran but thats by far not the majority. same with Iranian kurds. there parties who would like to see a ethnic fight in Iran but they are sitting in other countries and try to organize uprising, which failed till now cause thats a very small part of those people who go to the streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Xerxes22 said:


> WAR CRY !!!!!!!!! And here comes the troll army.


LMAO........luckily for me, this troll is using cloaking methods so i cant "see" them...they're invisible to me on this thread....


----------



## 925boy

Xerxes22 said:


> Their hatred of Iran due to insecurity complex has started to really gush out. They find it hard to accept that Iran is leading the resistance nd not their donkey infantries from Afghanistan and other places.


Fully agree.

Something else they are mad about is that the West hasnt succesfully dismembered or disintegrated Iran, DESPITE THEIR BEST CONSISTENT EFFORTS....Some of these Pakistanis like the troll that just showed up WOULD LOVE to see a US air campaign against Iran(and then they will conveniently forget "they are all Muslims")....cuz they went and got nukes, but it didnt change anything for them, and they still depend on US for weapons and aid, they are mad that Iran isnt doing worse than them despite being under sanctions and US doing its best to shut down Iranian....smh....so i fully agree with you- Iran's ideology and strategy is too advanced for regional countries...he even lied in that AZ-Armenia thread by saying that 40% of Iran are Azerbaijanis, but @SalarHaqq showed Iran is 11% Azeri, so i've seen ALL the manipulation- he will ask you why you are mixing religion and politics but thats him projecting because thats what he does. He made a bogus claim on that thread(uses so many fallacies)and when i destroyed his argument he went religious on me along the lines of "you are not a Muslim".....what does that have to do with our argument??? you got him right though that he's too emotional, thats why i have to leave him alone here, because he will start some bad arguments, then when i finish them off, he will go report me to a mod, like those brats in school who misbehave and then lie to their parents when they come to pick them up...smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

It is very likely this troll hates Christians. He is now frequently referring to me as a "Nigerian Christian"....which is VERY suspicious because 99% of people on PDF dont refer to Christians that way. This might also explain why he is SOOOOO into supporting Azerbaijan....because Azerbaijan is killing CHristians in its war....the signs are showing...


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Nigerian Isayy, Shah se zyada Shah ka wafadar.

Anyone who insults and degrades Pakistan will be reported by us, esp in threads having nothing to do with Pakistan.



Hormuz said:


> Iran even condemed armenia publicly for occupying azerbaijan territories.
> unfortunatly azerbaijan forgot it's ethnic and religous background. they rather help turkey and israel against Iranian intrests. i mean the only reason israel has a base there is Iran, so aliyev knows that, but still he allowed them. thats a direct action against Iran.
> and for the Iranian azeris, yes there are some who would like seperate north Iran but thats by far not the majority. same with Iranian kurds. there parties who would like to see a ethnic fight in Iran but they are sitting in other countries and try to organize uprising, which failed till now cause thats a very small part of those people who go to the streets.



All valid points, thanks for sharing.

I pray that in the future Azerbaycan and Iran are the best of friends.

However when we see Armenia occupying Azeri land, that should be distressing for all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

this manipulative troll with lie to attack Iran, then come here and say his only issue is the Iranian govt.

Look at what he's saying about Iran:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

925boy said:


> Some of these Pakistanis like the troll that just showed up WOULD LOVE to see a US air campaign against Iran(and then they will conveniently forget "they are all Muslims")....cuz they went and got nukes, but it didnt change anything for them, and they still depend on US for weapons and aid, they are mad that Iran isnt doing worse than them despite being under sanctions and US doing its best to shut down Iranian.



Look at this vehement anti-Pakistanism oozing out of every crevice of his body.

How sad you are, a Nigerian Christian, spending your life on a Pakistani forum trying to demean Pakistan any way possible.

You see @Philosopher this has nothing to do with Iran. Iranians are our brothers and minor disagreements between us will be ironed out, but this Islamophobe is here with an agenda to turn Muslims against each others.

For your info, Nigerian user, Pakistan has always supported Iran whenever sanctions have been put on them. Our nuclear scientist was put under house arrest for helping Iran develop its nuclear program..

Turkey also has done its part to help Iran skirt sanctions, and Turkish bankers are in jail for it.

We will never support any invasion of our neighbor Iran, regardless of what issues we may have in Chabahar.

Pakistan has consistently opposed Arab and Iranian rivalry in the region and refused to be a part of the coalition in Yemen for a reason.

You futile attempts will always fail.

We Muslims at the end of the day love each other, despite all these differences.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Nobody attacks Pakistan, they just attack your BAD arguments, and when that hurts you , you turn around and say they are either attacking Muslims(if they are CHristian) OR say they are attacking Pakistan(if they are non Pakistanis)....there is a method to this manipulation...it would escape my eyes if it had better logic to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

925boy said:


> Fully agree.
> 
> Something else they are mad about is that the West hasnt succesfully dismembered or disintegrated Iran, DESPITE THEIR BEST CONSISTENT EFFORTS....Some of these Pakistanis like the troll that just showed up WOULD LOVE to see a US air campaign against Iran(and then they will conveniently forget "they are all Muslims")....cuz they went and got nukes, but it didnt change anything for them, and they still depend on US for weapons and aid, they are mad that Iran isnt doing worse than them despite being under sanctions and US doing its best to shut down Iranian....smh....so i fully agree with you- Iran's ideology and strategy is too advanced for regional countries...he even lied in that AZ-Armenia thread by saying that 40% of Iran are Azerbaijanis, but @SalarHaqq showed Iran is 11% Azeri, so i've seen ALL the manipulation- he will ask you why you are mixing religion and politics but thats him projecting because thats what he does. He made a bogus claim on that thread(uses so many fallacies)and when i destroyed his argument he went religious on me along the lines of "you are not a Muslim".....what does that have to do with our argument??? you got him right though that he's too emotional, thats why i have to leave him alone here, because he will start some bad arguments, then when i finish them off, he will go report me to a mod, like those brats in school who misbehave and then lie to their parents when they come to pick them up...smh.



And yet iran cant provide u with a forum and hence u basically live on a Pakistani forum and then bad mouth Pakistan. In urdu we call people like u namak haram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Sheikh Khomeini (grandson of a Kashmiri scholar, Syed Ahmad Hindi)



Actually Imam Khomeini's grand-father was Iranian.

His great-grandfather was an Iranian who in the late 18th century AD moved from his hometown of Neyshabur (northeastern Iran) to a location near Lucknow in India's Uttar Pradesh, which at the time was governed by a Shia dynasty. These Shia rulers invited Iranian scholars to their land.

His grandfather Seyyed Ahmad Musavi Hendi was born in Uttar Pradesh, but left India for Najaf in 1830 and finally settled in Khomein, central Iran in 1839 because, so it is said, he couldn't stand the British presence in India.

In all, Imam Khomeini's great-grandfather and grandfather spent no more than some 50 or 60 years in India before returning to their homeland i. e. Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

TNT said:


> And yet iran cant provide u with a forum and hence u basically live on a Pakistani forum and then bad mouth Pakistan. In urdu we call people like u namak haram.


Learn to take criticism, everything isnt a personal attack. I know you already...when you hear certain things about Pakistan that you didnt want to hear, you go bezerk...i sometimes just laugh because to me it wasnt that serious. At least you dont hate Christians.


TNT said:


> And yet iran cant provide u with a forum and hence u basically live on a Pakistani forum and then bad mouth Pakistan. In urdu we call people like u namak haram.


ALso, i think you generalize my opinion about Pakistan - for example, when Pakistan shot down the IAF jet over Kashmir last year, i commended Pakistan for it, so i will give Pakistan its credit where i believe it is fairly due. When Pakistani economy is doing well, i will also give compliments, but when i hear manipulation and lies and fallacies and 1 sided stories, especially related to Iran, i feel its my duty to clear up the air. 

THE BANS and censored posts IMO PROVE that i spoke the truth. if it was lies why didnt they leave it up and disprove them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SalarHaqq said:


> Actually Imam Khomeini isn't the grandson of a Kashmiri scholar.
> 
> His great-grandfather was an Iranian who in the late 18th century AD moved from his hometown of Neyshabur in northeastern Iran to a location near Lucknow in India's Uttar Pradesh, which at the time was governed by a Shia dynasty. These Shia rulers invited Iranian scholars to their land.
> 
> His grand-father Seyyed Ahmad Musavi Hendi was born in Uttar Pradesh, but soon left India for Najaf in 1830 and finally settled in Khomein, central Iran in 1839 because, so it is said, he couldn't stand the British presence in India.
> 
> In all, Imam Khomeini's great-grandfather and grandfather spent no more than some 50 years in India before returning to their homeland Iran. They were Iranians.



It is in an autobiography by Mollah Pasandideh, the brother of Sheikh Khomeini.

The name Syed Ahmad Hindi should be known. Check it out.


TNT said:


> And yet iran cant provide u with a forum and hence u basically live on a Pakistani forum and then bad mouth Pakistan. In urdu we call people like u namak haram.



He would probably be anti-Iranian on such a forum.

Some people like him, the Euro in Azerbaijan thread, and the BD brother here play these kinds of characters on PDF. I doubt they are this way in real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

PeeD said:


> Just a little correction: Persian Gulf islanders sampled there are neither more Semitic or African. They are a very original unique unmixed people.
> 
> As for Pan Turkists: If they stay to the facts, that graphic would tell them how similar Azaris are to the rest of the Iranians and how much their distance is to the even Iranized Turkmens.
> Biology would force them to get rid of pan-Turkism and stick to that is measurable in the laboratory.



Excellent, thanks for the correction. I even suspected that they aren't more Semitic or African, but couldn't think of what exactly it is that sets them apart, relatively speaking, from the mainstream genetic make up of Iranians, and so I reluctantly went for what might have appeared the most plausible explanation at a cursory, superficial glance (given the presence of Arab-speaking groups and token numbers of African descendants, mostly mixed with locals, in those areas - but then again, these latter populations aren't confined to the islands and reside along the coast as well, which made me hesitate all along). 

Also my estimate that the number of Persian Gulf islanders is in the low hundreds of thousands was probably too high, they're possibly just a few tens of thousands (the cumulative indigeneous population of Iran's PG islands is quite low). 

Agree 100% with your observation about Azari Iranians.

To expand upon my previous mention of Turkmen Iranians: some have more Turko-Altaic looks, and are mostly to be found in the nomadic and rural steppes of Dashte Torkaman; they are represented by that separate, dark green colored item on the graphic, or to be more precise, they probably fall into the lower portion of that item. But then we also have many Turkmen Iranians (surely a majority) with more or less important degrees of Aryan genetic admixture. In fact many Turkmen Iranians have more Aryan than Turko-Altaic looks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xerxes22

925boy said:


> Something else they are mad about is that the West hasnt succesfully dismembered or disintegrated Iran, DESPITE THEIR BEST CONSISTENT EFFORTS...


yes they are. They are straight up haters. Iran is not only defying the whole world but also defying those ppls logic. They cant stand the fact that Iran is better than them in literally every aspect. They also dont like the fact that they are irrelevant in the world.

The main obstacle for these people is acceptance. They cant overcome it. Because truth is too much to handle for these ppl. And the truth is, their country have stood silently decade after decade in the face of western hegemony and complied like a good lil boy to everything uncle sam commanded. Iran's resistance have made them look that much more insignificant. These are the same ppl who used to do cheerleading for the saudis not so long ago. Then it turned out that saudi is just a big American stooge. LMAO

Now they do the same for some other leader (You know who) whose policies are the most confusing and deluded in the region. And they dont even know that the love affair between these countries will end as soon as that man is voted out of office, cuz all the other parties are pro west, pro nato and anti fundamentalist. So a change of governance or political party will shift the whole policy of that country on its head. What wil these ppl say then , I wonder.

All the people in the world (Normal Citizens) know the names of these countries but dont know about their specialties and their military. But heck, They all know who IRAN is. They know that very very well. These ppl believe in non existent hype and make up scenarios in their mind to keep themselves relevant.

They have so many things to say about Iran, whilst they are incapable of doing anything to those who caused the madness in the middle east post ww2. Not once they stood and confronted them.

And they talk about Iran. Iran, who are the only country in the world (Proud to say that too an Islamic country) on record post WW2 to have attacked the UNITED STATES military directly and shook them to the point that they didnt even fight back.

You know i come over to this forum and argue with these ppl. But after I turn my computer off , I laugh at these ppl and their delusions. Then i wonder, why are they so deluded? And the only answer i find is that , they cant handle the TRUTH.

The Truth that It is Iran that is the future. It is Iran that has stood. It is Iran That shall be Victorious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TNT

925boy said:


> Learn to take criticism, everything isnt a personal attack. I know you already...when you hear certain things about Pakistan that you didnt want to hear, you go bezerk...i sometimes just laugh because to me it wasnt that serious. At least you dont hate Christians.
> 
> ALso, i think you generalize my opinion about Pakistan - for example, when Pakistan shot down the IAF jet over Kashmir last year, i commended Pakistan for it, so i will give Pakistan its credit where i believe it is fairly due. When Pakistani economy is doing well, i will also give compliments, but when i hear manipulation and lies and fallacies and 1 sided stories, especially related to Iran, i feel its my duty to clear up the air.
> 
> THE BANS and censored posts IMO PROVE that i spoke the truth. if it was lies why didnt they leave it up and disprove them?



Why cant u take criticism? When we criticise iran, we do its regime and not the people. Infact the people of iran themselves are against the regime. When iran takes a good step, we also support them. And talking of criticism, I've never seen the iranians on pdf criticise their country or regime but just check Pakistani sections and see how furiously we criticise our own govt and even army. We never mind criticism but generalizing whole country and showing distorted image is not right. Infact i will welcome any constructive criticism u have about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

925boy said:


> this manipulative troll with lie to attack Iran, then come here and say his only issue is the Iranian govt.
> 
> Look at what he's saying about Iran:
> View attachment 678265



Iran never backstabbed any of her allies, it's the opposite. you know how much propblems Iran got cause of helping other countries fighting terrorism and injustice. syria, iraq, lebanon, yemen and venezuela. (and please don't start again with shia etc.) as i proved in other posts Iran helped sunnis, yezedis and christians also. 
in some posts in another thread i wrote about jundullah terrorist group who make attacks in Iran and run over the boder to pakistan and hide there. why you never mention that. why no one mention how many attacks take place from pakistans border against our border patrols. what you call that? Iran had nothing to do with pakistan before these terrorist groups started in 2003. (btw what a coincidence same year usa attacked iraq and one year later also pejak was founded).so what was happening is usa founded jundullah to unsecure Iran from south and pejak from the west, while nato was at our eastern borders by occupying afghanistan and in the north west having bases in turkey and in the north having a base where israel could operate from. 
yes we have send drones to pakistan not one of the was armed just for surveillance to counter attack terrorism at our borders. to be faire pakistan has nothing Iran want to spy on. if yes prove the oppsite. so it was only for counter terrorism.
it's a bit naive to see it from one prespective. geopolitic and strategies are not black and white.
and i would like to mention if pakistan would be in a situation like syria or iraq believe you me Iran would be the first country helping.


TNT said:


> And yet iran cant provide u with a forum and hence u basically live on a Pakistani forum and then bad mouth Pakistan. In urdu we call people like u namak haram.



Your so called "urdu" quote is persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> What about Afghanistan today under Taliban? What about Pakistan?



I dont like the talibans who blow up lil girls going to school. But , Pakistan is wat it is. I see pakistan in a way that I think you havent realized yet. I dont agree with Pakistanis in alot of issues but I want it to prosper And . there's more than one reason why. Its not just religious. There are also other factor. I cant explain them here.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> It is in an autobiography by Mollah Pasandideh, the brother of Sheikh Khomeini.



Is there a precise reference for this? I'm sure you must have stumbled upon a misquote.



> The name Syed Ahmad Hindi should be known. Check it out.



Of course. I cited him in my previous comment.

Seyyed Ahmad Mousavi Hendi was the son of Iranian migrants to Uttar Pradesh. He was of Iranian descent, his father Deen Ali Shah had freshly settled in India and came from Neyshabur (northeastern Iran).

See:







Sources for the above are:

* Algar, Hamid (2010). "A short biography". In Koya, Abdar Rahman (ed.). _Imam Khomeini: Life, Thought and Legacy_. Islamic Book Trust. p. 19. ISBN 978-9675062254

* Sacred space and holy war: the politics, culture and history of Shi'ite Islam by Juan Ricardo Cole

* Art and culture: endeavours in interpretation by Ahsan Jan Qaisar, Som Prakash Verma, Mohammad Habib

* _Encyclopædia Iranica_, "Avadh", E. Yarshater

* Ruhollah Khomeini's brief biography by Hamid Algar

* Moin, Baqer (2000). _Life of the Ayatollah_. Thomas Dunne Books. ISBN-10 0312264909


But to remove remaining doubts, the Institute for Compilation and Publication of Imam Khomeini's Works, the main foundation in Iran tasked with preserving Imam Khomeini's literary heritage, confirms on its website that Seyyed Ahmad Mousavi Hendi's father was an Iranian immigrant to India:






Link: http://en.imam-khomeini.ir/en/n3123/Biography/The_Imam_s_Background


----------



## sha ah

Pyongyang shows off BRAND NEW intercontinental ballistic missile during military parade, according to experts


The North Korean military has showcased a new mobile intercontinental ballistic missile during Saturday’s military parade, one which experts say is larger than any previously demonstrated weapon of its type.




www.rt.com
































Kim Jong-un says socialism saved North Korea from Covid-19, with not a single person infected


Kim Jong-un has credited the country's socialist system with supposedly protecting North Koreans from the Covid-19 pandemic, saying not a single case of the devastating global disease has been registered in his country.




www.rt.com




Interesting how their new tank has an uncanny resemblance to the Abrams tank. No reactive armor though ? That's pretty alarming. 

I doubt if it has any APC system. Those launchers on the left side are they ATGMs or MANPADs ? 

I wonder if this was a result of exchanging technology with Iran. I'm sure that at the least Iran has its hands on the blueprints of these new missiles. If I had to guess I would say that this is probably a result of Iranian funding and a collaboration between engineers from both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xerxes22

Hormuz said:


> Your so called "urdu" quote is persian.


Hahahahahaha.... that cracked me up so much. Dnt expect them to know that man. These people are really making them look silly. I enjoyed that laugh man. Even Joker cudnt beat that. thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Armenia occupying Azeri lands... okay but 95%+ are Armenian in Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh)

Also before the USSR breakup and subsequent war 75%+ were Armenian. 

If they were to have a referendum in the last 40 years, then obviously they would be a part of Armenia. 

The only reason Armenia didn't want to declare that territory as part of their own is because of pressure from Turkey and Russia. 

Russia is the country that benefits most from all this fighting. They sell both sides weapons and they make sure that the Caucasus stays divided so that they can continue to spread their influence. 

I believe in the 80's Iran was on the verge of brokering a peace deal between both sides but some gunmen stormed the Armenian parliament and it never materialized.




Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Nigerian Isayy, Shah se zyada Shah ka wafadar.
> 
> Anyone who insults and degrades Pakistan will be reported by us, esp in threads having nothing to do with Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> All valid points, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I pray that in the future Azerbaycan and Iran are the best of friends.
> 
> However when we see Armenia occupying Azeri land, that should be distressing for all of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Xerxes22 said:


> yes they are. They are straight up haters. Iran is not only defying the whole world but also defying those ppls logic. They cant stand the fact that Iran is better than them in literally every aspect. They also dont like the fact that they are irrelevant in the world.
> 
> The main obstacle for these people is acceptance. They cant overcome it. Because truth is too much to handle for these ppl. And the truth is, their country have stood silently decade after decade in the face of western hegemony and complied like a good lil boy to everything uncle sam commanded. Iran's resistance have made them look that much more insignificant. These are the same ppl who used to do cheerleading for the saudis not so long ago. Then it turned out that saudi is just a big American stooge. LMAO
> 
> Now they do the same for some other leader (You know who) whose policies are the most confusing and deluded in the region. And they dont even know that the love affair between these countries will end as soon as that man is voted out of office, cuz all the other parties are pro west, pro nato and anti fundamentalist. So a change of governance or political party will shift the whole policy of that country on its head. What wil these ppl say then , I wonder.
> 
> All the people in the world (Normal Citizens) know the names of these countries but dont know about their specialties and their military. But heck, They all know who IRAN is. They know that very very well. These ppl believe in non existent hype and make up scenarios in their mind to keep themselves relevant.
> 
> They have so many things to say about Iran, whilst they are incapable of doing anything to those who caused the madness in the middle east post ww2. Not once they stood and confronted them.
> 
> And they talk about Iran. Iran, who are the only country in the world (Proud to say that too an Islamic country) on record post WW2 to have attacked the UNITED STATES military directly and shook them to the point that they didnt even fight back.
> 
> You know i come over to this forum and argue with these ppl. But after I turn my computer off , I laugh at these ppl and their delusions. Then i wonder, why are they so deluded? And the only answer i find is that , they cant handle the TRUTH.
> 
> The Truth that It is Iran that is the future. It is Iran that has stood. It is Iran That shall be Victorious.



Wrong. This just shows that you don't understand the Pakistani mindset. Actually no one here on this thread understands it except for Philosopher and Aspen.

Pakistanis keep their head down and work for their country, we don't bother with these sectarian and racial rivalries in the ME. Our loyalty is only to Islam.



TNT said:


> Why cant u take criticism? When we criticise iran, we do its regime and not the people. Infact the people of iran themselves are against the regime. When iran takes a good step, we also support them. And talking of criticism, I've never seen the iranians on pdf criticise their country or regime but just check Pakistani sections and see how furiously we criticise our own govt and even army. We never mind criticism but generalizing whole country and showing distorted image is not right. Infact i will welcome any constructive criticism u have about Pakistan.



Turks, Arabs, and Iranians are hands down some of the nicest and most down to Earth people I have ever met. In regards people to people relations, we get along fine.

How can we racially hate the Iranians? They are related to us. We have ancient ties.



SalarHaqq said:


> Is there a precise bibliographical reference for this? I'm sure you must have stumbled upon a misquote.



I did not stumble on it, I heard it in a lecture from a respected Islamic Scholar and did some research on it.

I will look for the source and I'll tag you later when I find it.

I would not put too much weight on Wikipedia.


Xerxes22 said:


> Hahahahahaha.... that cracked me up so much. Dnt expect them to know that man. These people are really making them look silly. I enjoyed that laugh man. Even Joker cudnt beat that. thank you.



Why? Farsi is also one of our native languages. All my grandparents and ancestors spoke Farsi fluently. Mostly the kind spoken in Afghanistan today.

If you had allowed Farsi script for Bengal, you guys would also be able to appreciate Farsi poetry as we do. Unfortunately BD had a language movement to remove Arabic and Farsi influence and return to Pali influences.


sha ah said:


> Armenia occupying Azeri lands... okay but 95%+ are Armenian in Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh)
> 
> Also before the USSR breakup and subsequent war 75%+ were Armenian.
> 
> If they were to have a referendum in the last 40 years, then obviously they would be a part of Armenia.
> 
> The only reason Armenia didn't want to declare that territory as part of their own is because of pressure from Turkey and Russia.
> 
> Russia is the country that benefits most from all this fighting. They sell both sides weapons and they make sure that the Caucasus stays divided so that they can continue to spread their influence.
> 
> I believe in the 80's Iran was on the verge of brokering a peace deal between both sides but some gunmen stormed the Armenian parliament and it never materialized.



The problem is 800,000 Azeris were removed from Nagorno-Karabakh, and more importantly, its surrounding Armenian occupied areas, all to exert dominance over 150,000 Armenians.

Don't you feel that is unjust?

The Azeris did not kill Armenians or desecrate churches as Armenians did to them.


----------



## Xerxes22

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Pakistanis keep their head down and work for their country, we don't bother with these sectarian and racial rivalries in the ME. Our loyalty is only to Islam.


Absolutely. The pakistani state doesnt bother with sectarianism. The pakistani government doesnt. Nor does the people. Im not talking about sectarianism. Im talking about a small number of ppl who have problems accepting realities. Everyone knows you are not at all sectarian, as are most ppl.

The pakistani state understands things that pakistani average joe doesnt. Thats why the Pakistani state never went against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Well there is no picture / video evidence to prove that any S-300 systems were destroyed.

On the other hand, looking at this website, https://www.lostarmour.info/karabakh/
66% of losses are Armenian and 33% are Azeri. However that site isn't a glass ball and doesn't show everything. 

I've seen countless videos with piles and truck loads of azeri soldiers bodies. I've also seen videos showing Azeri mass retreats in the face of stiff Armenian resistance. A few days ago the Armenians claimed 3000+ Azeris had died on the field. 

Logically if you think about it, Azerbaijan tried to push forward on the entire front. The were only able to have a little success in 2 areas on the border. 

Keep in mind Armenia has fighter jets with BVR capability and air defense systems. At first the Azeris saturated the skies but allegedly they lost over 100+ drones, helicopters, loitering munitions (Harop UAVs from Israel), aircraft 

In the first few days we saw tons of UAV footage. After the first week, we saw footage trickle down and attempts by Azerbaijan to recycle various angles and old strikes as new ones. At one point they even showed reconnaissance footage with no impact footage and tried to pass it off as genuine strike footage.

If even half of the casualty count stated by Armenians is true, that would explain why 
A) after the first few days Azerbaijan began targeting civilians (out of frustration)
B) Azerbaijan has been caught putting out fake evidence, like the alleged Armenian strikes on the power station and pipelines which both turned out to be fake
C) why Azerbaijan chose to go along with a ceasefire 

Remember the Azeri army is 50,000 strong. 3000+ killed would mean several times that number, atleast double, were injured. Close to 10,000 deaths and injuries in about 1 week of fighting ? That would be 20%. 

Even if half is true, 10% ? That's pretty devastating.





Shawnee said:


> Armenia will lose more land, unless a deal is made. Don’t fool yourself with biased news. Armenia has lost 70 T72 and parts of S300.
> 
> Without direct Russian help or help of others in EU, NK is gone in 2-3 months. Land matters the most in this war.





Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Wrong. This just shows that you don't understand the Pakistani mindset. Actually no one here on this thread understands it except for Philosopher and Aspen.
> 
> Pakistanis keep their head down and work for their country, we don't bother with these sectarian and racial rivalries in the ME. Our loyalty is only to Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Turks, Arabs, and Iranians are hands down some of the nicest and most down to Earth people I have ever met. In regards people to people relations, we get along fine.
> 
> How can we racially hate the Iranians? They are related to us. We have ancient ties.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not stumble on it, I heard it in a lecture from a respected Islamic Scholar and did some research on it.
> 
> I will look for the source and I'll tag you later when I find it.
> 
> I would not put too much weight on Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> Why? Farsi is also one of our native languages. All my grandparents and ancestors spoke Farsi fluently. Mostly the kind spoken in Afghanistan today.
> 
> If you had allowed Farsi script for Bengal, you guys would also be able to appreciate Farsi poetry as we do. Unfortunately BD had a language movement to remove Arabic and Farsi influence and return to Pali influences.
> 
> 
> The problem is 800,000 Azeris were removed from Nagorno-Karabakh, and more importantly, its surrounding Armenian occupied areas, all to exert dominance over 150,000 Armenians.
> 
> Don't you feel that is unjust?
> 
> The Azeris did not kill Armenians or desecrate churches as Armenians did to them.



800,000 can't be right. There are 150,000 people in that region today and before the breakup 75% were Armenian. Azerbaijan has been caught faking evidence this time on a massive scale so I don't believe their numbers at all. 

Azerbaijan, after the first few days began bombing civilian institutions on purpose. They also targeted a historic Church with airstrikes. 

The "alleged" Armenian strikes on the pipeline and power station have been proven to be fake by analysts. 

The targeting of civilians was most likely one out of sheer frustration, because of lack of progress on the front. Azeris tried to progress on multiple fronts, on the entire border. They were able to take a little bit of land in the far north and some in the far south border after sustaining mass casualties. 

If Azeris had not sustained mass casualties and were progressing "on every front" like Aliyev claimed then they never would have agreed to a ceasefire after 1 week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Xerxes22 said:


> yes they are. They are straight up haters. Iran is not only defying the whole world but also defying those ppls logic. They cant stand the fact that Iran is better than them in literally every aspect. They also dont like the fact that they are irrelevant in the world.
> 
> The main obstacle for these people is acceptance. They cant overcome it. Because truth is too much to handle for these ppl. And the truth is, their country have stood silently decade after decade in the face of western hegemony and complied like a good lil boy to everything uncle sam commanded. Iran's resistance have made them look that much more insignificant. These are the same ppl who used to do cheerleading for the saudis not so long ago. Then it turned out that saudi is just a big American stooge. LMAO
> 
> Now they do the same for some other leader (You know who) whose policies are the most confusing and deluded in the region. And they dont even know that the love affair between these countries will end as soon as that man is voted out of office, cuz all the other parties are pro west, pro nato and anti fundamentalist. So a change of governance or political party will shift the whole policy of that country on its head. What wil these ppl say then , I wonder.
> 
> All the people in the world (Normal Citizens) know the names of these countries but dont know about their specialties and their military. But heck, They all know who IRAN is. They know that very very well. These ppl believe in non existent hype and make up scenarios in their mind to keep themselves relevant.
> 
> They have so many things to say about Iran, whilst they are incapable of doing anything to those who caused the madness in the middle east post ww2. Not once they stood and confronted them.
> 
> And they talk about Iran. Iran, who are the only country in the world (Proud to say that too an Islamic country) on record post WW2 to have attacked the UNITED STATES military directly and shook them to the point that they didnt even fight back.
> 
> You know i come over to this forum and argue with these ppl. But after I turn my computer off , I laugh at these ppl and their delusions. Then i wonder, why are they so deluded? And the only answer i find is that , they cant handle the TRUTH.
> 
> The Truth that It is Iran that is the future. It is Iran that has stood. It is Iran That shall be Victorious.


WOW.....WHAT A POST. I will say it again....WHAT.....A......POST! Congrats. if i could donate some crypto or something on this forum i wouldve done so. Your understanding and description of what is happening to and with Iran regionally and internationally is SPOT ON.

I'm not Muslim but i think i understand that IF there is a country to lead Muslims globally, it wont be a NATO or US proxy and it wont be dependent on western countries for economic survival. thats what i know. SOme are too westernized to even hold consensual Islamic credentials to lead the Muslim world, and some are too backwards and offer no worthy ideologies that can carry the masses forward....

This country called Iran is SOMETHING. There is no non-first world country that has opposed US wholeheartedly, and survived the onslaught from the US WITHOUT major support from a major competitor to the US. They want me to be amazed at them, when they do nothing amazing.....is there something i'm missing???? I will compliment when i see something good....and i will admonish when i see something bad....if you take the latter personal then thats your issue because that person is too emotional, i'm logical. 

so much for 400 billion "Azeris in Iran"......smh....they're probably mad that Iranians dont have trigger irrational reactions because of ethnicity...if not some Iranians would've packed their AK47 and headed to Secular, pseudo athiest, Shia Azerbaijan to fight for them...smh...


Hormuz said:


> Iran never backstabbed any of her allies, it's the opposite. you know how much propblems Iran got cause of helping other countries fighting terrorism and injustice. syria, iraq, lebanon, yemen and venezuela. (and please don't start again with shia etc.) as i proved in other posts Iran helped sunnis, yezedis and christians also.


I agree.


> in some posts in another thread i wrote about jundullah terrorist group who make attacks in Iran and run over the boder to pakistan and hide there. why you never mention that.


I've mentioned this multiple times, especially against this troll here and others who manipulated to make Iran look like terrorist supporter when their govt was also an accomplice in letting certain proxy terrorist groups attack Iranian law enforcement in the border regions with Pakistan.



> why no one mention how many attacks take place from pakistans border against our border patrols. what you call that?


I've mentioned this multiple times....some of them will pretend they dunno what is happening, or say the region is not demarcated....but Iran has fenced up all its border with Pakistan....



> Iran had nothing to do with pakistan before these terrorist groups started in 2003. (btw what a coincidence same year usa attacked iraq and one year later also pejak was founded).so what was happening is usa founded jundullah to unsecure Iran from south and pejak from the west, while nato was at our eastern borders by occupying afghanistan and in the north west having bases in turkey and in the north having a base where israel could operate from.


NO LIE DETECTED. If you know you know...ISI was letting some of these groups setup...FOR DIFFERENT REASONS, i am not sure...i feel strongly some was to help Saudis get back at Iran during their coldwar that ende recently...Saudi is no match militarily for Iranian....they will need miracles to even extricate a military worth saving from Yemen.


> yes we have send drones to pakistan not one of the was armed just for surveillance to counter attack terrorism at our borders. to be faire pakistan has nothing Iran want to spy on. if yes prove the oppsite. so it was only for counter terrorism.


I hear you...it does look like Iran allowed some Indian spying/playing blind to them..but that was most likely done after Pakistani govt and ISI were not being "friendly" with IRan.....Iran respects and like Pakistan as an Islamic country, but when Pakistani govt does things that are aginst IRan's interest, Iran has to pay attention and sometimes take action.



> it's a bit naive to see it from one prespective. geopolitic and strategies are not black and white.


I agree.


> and i would like to mention if pakistan would be in a situation like syria or iraq believe you me Iran would be the first country helping.


Duuhh.....Iran will take in Pakistani refugees.. and there would be so many of those.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

TNT said:


> Why cant u take criticism?


Have you accounted for the criticism you gave that i let go???? be honest, if you post screenshot of your posts, i have also accepted some of your comments, i respect your country and your citrizenship and your right to support your country. I just dont like it when people disagree with a point and others(some Pakistanis on PDF) now take it as a personal attack...dont you know in life there wil lalways be people who dont agree with you?


> When we criticise iran, we do its regime and not the people


and when we criticize Pakistan, we also criticize the govt and ISI and military and never the people. We are discussing military politics on PDF, not traits, characteristics, sterotypes or anything of any country. AFterall, we have never met these people so that would be a wrong and premeptive judgement we cant make. 



> . Infact the people of iran themselves are against the regime.


LOL...can you show me 1 good statistics to back this up? i bet you cant. I'm waiting.



> When iran takes a good step, we also support them. And talking of criticism, I've never seen the iranians on pdf criticise their country or regime but just check Pakistani sections and see how furiously we criticise our own govt and even army.


then whats your issue then? me being a Nigerian telling you things you dont want to hear?
We never mind criticism but generalizing whole country and showing distorted image is not right.[/QUOTE]
Oh, some of you(including you) HATE criticism...when we shine light on the dirty work your ISI and govt do, you will get angry, thats why your mods ban us, delelte our posts, etc....but daily insults from Pakistanis to INdians is kosher.....cant you just see humanity and not nationality or religion??


> Infact i will welcome any constructive criticism u have about Pakistan.


no you wont...dont go there. actually, lemme screenshot this now even, so u dont turn around and say you didnt say it.


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SalarHaqq said:


> Is there a precise bibliographical reference for this? I'm sure you must have stumbled upon a misquote.
> 
> 
> 
> The name is known, of course. I cited it in my previous comment.
> 
> Seyyed Ahmad Mousavi Hendi was indeed the son of Iranian migrants to Uttar Pradesh. He was of Iranian descent, his father Deen Ali Shah had freshly settled in India and came from Neyshabur (northeastern Iran).
> 
> See:
> 
> View attachment 678266
> 
> 
> The sources for the above are:
> 
> * Algar, Hamid (2010). "A short biography". In Koya, Abdar Rahman (ed.). _Imam Khomeini: Life, Thought and Legacy_. Islamic Book Trust. p. 19. ISBN 978-9675062254
> 
> * Sacred space and holy war: the politics, culture and history of Shi'ite Islam by Juan Ricardo Cole
> 
> * Art and culture: endeavours in interpretation by Ahsan Jan Qaisar, Som Prakash Verma, Mohammad Habib
> 
> * _Encyclopædia Iranica_, "Avadh", E. Yarshater
> 
> * Ruhollah Khomeini's brief biography by Hamid Algar
> 
> * Moin, Baqer (2000). _Life of the Ayatollah_. Thomas Dunne Books. ISBN-10 0312264909
> 
> 
> But to remove any doubts, the website of the Institute for Compilation and Publication of Imam Khomeini's Works, the main foundation in Iran tasked with preserving Imam Khomeini's literary heritage, confirms on its website that Seyyed Ahmad Mousavi Hendi's father was an Iranian immigrant to India:
> 
> View attachment 678271
> 
> 
> Link: http://en.imam-khomeini.ir/en/n3123/Biography/The_Imam_s_Background



Here you go bro, check it out.


Ayatollah Pasandideh, Imam’s elder brother in writing about the origins of his family says: our great grandfather, Din ‘Ali Shah, resided in Kashmir. It is said his ancestors were from India. Here, in this phrasal name ‘Shah’ means ‘Sayyid.’ (Memoirs of Ayatollah Pasandideh, Oral and Written History, The Institute for Compilation and Publication of Imam Khomeini’s Works, p. 41)


He also adds: Sayyid Ahmad, our grandfather, known as Sayyid Ahmad Hendi, is the son of Din ‘Ali Shah based on the available documents. In the years between 1861 and 1871 Din ‘Ali Shah migrated from Kashmir and went on a pilgrimage to the holy city of Najaf in Iraq. Colonization and occupation of Indian sub-continent by Britain was perhaps a cause of his migration. (Ibid, p. 42)


In another account, narrated by Heshmatullah Riyazi Yazdi, which has been mentioned at the last part of the same source, it is said Sayyid Heydar Mousavi Safavi Ardebili, one of the Imam’s forefathers—thirteen generations back according to the family tree—was sent to Kashmir by Mir Sayyid ‘Ali Hamedani, a great mystic of the time, to promote the message of Islam in that region. History is the witness of many sacrifices made by Imam’s ancestors some of whom were even martyred in their struggles against cruelty and oppression of dictatorial rulers. Sayyid Ahmad Hendi, however, returns and resides in Khomein after years of living in different sites and cities away from the home.





__





Imam Khomeini - Were Imam Khomeini’s ancestors Kashmirian in origin?






en.imam-khomeini.ir





More:









Tracing the 'Kashmiri spark' behind the Iranian Revolution | Free Press Kashmir


As the world is observing the 39th anniversary of the Iranian Revolution, many in Kashmir are recounting the preparations to host the exiled leader in the Valley at the peak of the revolution. Although the fall of the Persian monarchy derailed Ayatollah Khomeini’s Kashmir visit, but his...




freepresskashmir.news













Khomeini’s Kashmir connection


Khomeini’s Kashmir connection




www.greaterkashmir.com






sha ah said:


> 800,000 can't be right. There are 150,000 people in that region today and before the breakup 75% were Armenian. Azerbaijan has been caught faking evidence this time on a massive scale so I don't believe their numbers at all.
> 
> Azerbaijan, after the first few days began bombing civilian institutions on purpose. They also targeted a historic Church with airstrikes.
> 
> The "alleged" Armenian strikes on the pipeline and power station have been proven to be fake by analysts.
> 
> The targeting of civilians was most likely one out of sheer frustration, because of lack of progress on the front. Azeris tried to progress on multiple fronts, on the entire border. They were able to take a little bit of land in the far north and some in the far south border after sustaining mass casualties.
> 
> If Azeris had not sustained mass casualties and were progressing "on every front" like Aliyev claimed then they never would have agreed to a ceasefire after 1 week.



Ofcourse bro, Armenians always tell the truth... lol

Just because you choose not to believe it, it doesn't make it so. there is a reason why UN recognizes Azerbaycan's right in Nagorno-Karabakh and the much larger occupied area around it.

Armenians got very greedy.


sha ah said:


> Well there is no picture / video evidence to prove that any S-300 systems were destroyed.



What do you say of the video evidence of it in the relevant thread?

Please comment there, so you guys can have your Chill thread back.


Xerxes22 said:


> I dont like the talibans who blow up lil girls going to school. But , Pakistan is wat it is. I see pakistan in a way that I think you havent realized yet. I dont agree with Pakistanis in alot of issues but I want it to prosper And . there's more than one reason why. Its not just religious. There are also other factor. I cant explain them here.



When did this happen?



Xerxes22 said:


> Absolutely. The pakistani state doesnt bother with sectarianism. The pakistani government doesnt. Nor does the people. Im not talking about sectarianism. Im talking about a small number of ppl who have problems accepting realities. Everyone knows you are not at all sectarian, as are most ppl.
> 
> The pakistani state understands things that pakistani average joe doesnt. Thats why the Pakistani state never went against Iran.



I think you are just young and immature, and you have not figured your identity out yet. That is why I won't take offense to your abuse and trolling.

This is a professional forum, so please keep that in mind in the future. Already you had some run-ins with Mods, I suggest you just take it light-hearted and not take this forum too seriously.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I would not put too much weight on Wikipedia.



Not putting weight on Wikipedia. But in this particular case, the sources upon which their statements are grounded are solid ones. Hamid Algar for instance is an accomplished and serious academic, an expert on Iran's Islamic Revolution and a convert to Islam who had met Imam Khomeini in person.

The other source I pointed to is authoritative as well, i. e. the Institute for Compilation and Publication of Imam Khomeini's Works based in Tehran. Their word amounts to an official confirmation of sorts, since they're a dedicated foundation tasked with preserving Imam Khomeini's heritage, so they'll be well informed about his biography (and that of his immediate forebears).



> Ayatollah Pasandideh, Imam’s elder brother in writing about the origins of his family says: our great grandfather, Din ‘Ali Shah, resided in Kashmir. It is said his ancestors were from India. Here, in this phrasal name ‘Shah’ means ‘Sayyid.’ (Memoirs of Ayatollah Pasandideh, Oral and Written History, The Institute for Compilation and Publication of Imam Khomeini’s Works, p. 41)



This quote from ayatollah Pasandideh happens to be from the same website I just mentioned.

However, it contradicts the website's main biographical article on Imam Khomeini of which I posted a screenshot. Which is quite peculiar.



> He also adds: Sayyid Ahmad, our grandfather, known as Sayyid Ahmad Hendi, is the son of Din ‘Ali Shah based on the available documents. In the years between 1861 and 1871 Din ‘Ali Shah migrated from Kashmir and went on a pilgrimage to the holy city of Najaf in Iraq. Colonization and occupation of Indian sub-continent by Britain was perhaps a cause of his migration. (Ibid, p. 42)



This is a somewhat strange quote, because the given dates do not seem to match the biographical timelines of those involved.

Seyyed Ahmad Mousavi Hendi, the son of Deen Ali Shah, is said to have gone on a pilgrimage to Najaf in or around 1830. Hence, the notion that his father did the same 30 to 40 years later is puzzling.



> In another account, narrated by Heshmatullah Riyazi Yazdi, which has been mentioned at the last part of the same source, it is said Sayyid Heydar Mousavi Safavi Ardebili, one of the Imam’s forefathers—thirteen generations back according to the family tree—was sent to Kashmir by Mir Sayyid ‘Ali Hamedani, a great mystic of the time, to promote the message of Islam in that region. History is the witness of many sacrifices made by Imam’s ancestors some of whom were even martyred in their struggles against cruelty and oppression of dictatorial rulers. Sayyid Ahmad Hendi, however, returns and resides in Khomein after years of living in different sites and cities away from the home.



Well, this here again attributes distant Iranian origins to Imam Khomeini's forefathers who it claims had settled in Kashmir.

*



Tracing the 'Kashmiri spark' behind the Iranian Revolution | Free Press Kashmir 

Click to expand...

*


> As the world is observing the 39th anniversary of the Iranian Revolution, many in Kashmir are recounting the preparations to host the exiled leader in the Valley at the peak of the revolution. Althoug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freepresskashmir.news



This contains two references of import to the question at hand:

1) A statement by Kashmiri scholar Aga Syed Yusuf, according to whom Imam Khomeini wrote to him in a letter, that "he would have loved to come to Kashmir as it was also his ‘ancestral land’".

It is conceivable that this mention by Imam Khomeini was referencing Kashmir as a land where some of his ancestors had settled for a given period of time. It does not necessarily imply, in my opinion, that he meant to describe said ancestors as being of Kashmiri origins.

This assumption tends to be supported by the article's second relevant point, namely:

2) In reply to a subsequent letter from Aga Yusuf asking Imam Khomeini to elaborate on his connection to Kashmir, the latter replied that his grandfather Seyyed Ahmad Musavi Hendi "came to Najaf from India or Kashmir. From Najaf, he went to Khomeyn and settled there."

Here, Imam Khomeini puts side by side two possible points from where his grandfather moved to Najaf: India, which seems to echo the Lucknow hypothesis, and Kashmir.

To add to the confusion, according to the author of the article, the same ayatollah Pasandideh (Imam Khomeini's elder brother) cited above, has stated that his grandfather Seyyed Ahmad Musavi Hendi departed from Lucknow to Najaf.

*



Khomeini's Kashmir connection | Greater Kashmir

Click to expand...

*


> Khomeini's Kashmir connection Greater Kashmir | During this time, Kashmir''s noted religious cleric Ayatollah Aga Syed Yusuf dispatched a letter to Ayatollah Khomeini, asking him to visit Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> www.greaterkashmir.com



This article contains a few additional points of note:

1) It offers a different wording for Imam Khomeini's remark about Kashmir in his letter to Aga Yusuf:

"I would have loved to visit Kashmir, which apparently is my ancestral place"

So here, with the addition of the adverb "apparently", an element of doubt is introduced, suggesting that this was not a categorical assertion by Imam Khomeini.

2) Concerning Imam Khomeini's reply to Aga Khan's subsequent request for more details, the article states:

"He replied that he does not know much except the fact that his grandfather had migrated from Kashmir to Iran about 130 years ago"

Again we have no definite affirmation of a Kashmiri ancestry by Imam Khomeini. That his grandfather emigrated from Kashmir in the 1830's, still does not invalidate the notion that either his great-grandfather or previous ancestors of his came from Iran and chose to settle in Kashmir.

3) The article evokes a copy of the Holy Quran belonging to Imam Khomeini's grandfather, which, according to Aga Yusef's son, bore the mention:

"This (holy book) belongs to Ahmed al-Moosvi al-Kashmiri"

However this does not conclusively establish that Seyyed Ahmad Musavi did not have Iranian roots, as some Kashmiris indeed do.

4) Local historians and genealogists contacted by Aga Yusuf believe that three of Imam Khomeini's ancestors settled in Kashmir in the 14th century AD. The article doesn't mention where these ancestors hailed from, but one can presume they came from Iran.

I would like to know more about Hamid Algar and Baqer Moin's primary sources for comparison, but I do not have access to their books right now.

In conclusion, apart from one statement by ayatollah Pasandideh, the other sources making detailed and assertive claims about Imam Khomeini's ancestry ascribe either more immediate (great-grandfather) or more distant Iranian forebears to Imam Khomeini, alternatively claiming they settled either in Kashmir or near Lucknow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Mods @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM @BHarwana @PakSword @waz

Please take care of this latent Pakistan hater and his blatantly false insinuations and open misinformation against the Pakistani government, Pakistani military, and ISI.

I have bolded it for your attention.



925boy said:


> when their govt was also an* accomplice in letting certain proxy terrorist groups attack Iranian* law enforcement in the border regions with Pakistan.



Bold-faced lie.



925boy said:


> say the region is not demarcated....but *Iran has fenced up all its border with Pakistan*....



False



925boy said:


> *ISI was letting some of these groups setup...FOR DIFFERENT REASONS*, i am not sure...i feel strongly some was to *help Saudis get back at Iran* during their coldwar that ende recently



False insinuation.



925boy said:


> hear you...it does look like Iran allowed some Indian spying/playing blind to them..but that was *most likely done* *after Pakistani govt and ISI were not being "friendly" with IRan*.....Iran respects and like Pakistan as an Islamic country, but when *Pakistani govt does things that are aginst IRan's interest*, Iran has to pay attention and sometimes take action.



Wow...



925boy said:


> and when we criticize Pakistan, *we also criticize the govt and ISI and military* and never the people. We are discussing military politics on PDF



Criticizing Pakistan is like oxygen for you, without it, you will not take a breath.



925boy said:


> when we shine light on the* dirty work your ISI and govt do*, you will get angry, thats why your mods ban us, delelte our posts, etc....



All insinuation and unbacked assertions, nothing more.

Such false accusations have no place in a serious discussion form.



925boy said:


> but daily insults from Pakistanis to INdians is kosher.....cant you just see humanity and not nationality or religion??



Yes, ofcourse, here we can see your true loyalties. You must be so hurt by Pakistanis attacking India on PDF.

Comments? @Aspen @SalarHaqq

Thoughts? @PAKISTANFOREVER @Dalit @masterchief_mirza @Musings @Verve @PakFactor @BATMAN @Blacklight @Areesh @21st Century Vampire @TNT @Mamluk @xyx007 @xyxmt @Falcon29

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sha ah

You're pretty delusional kid. If you really want to compare Iran and Pakistan, then here are some FACTS.

Literacy rate: 
Iran 96%
Pakistan 65%

Human Development Index:
Iran 65 out of 189
Pakistan 152 out of 189 - Pakistan is right above the Low Human Development threshold 

List of countries by number of scientific and technical journal articles
Iran is number 15
Pakistan is number 38

Consider the fact that Iran is currently under some of the harshest sanctions ever imposed on any nation. 

Despite this Iran's economy is set to grow in less than 2 years. 

Pakistan is not currently under any sanctions, yet it's economy is bankrupt.




Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Mods @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM @BHarwana @PakSword
> 
> Please take care of this latent Pakistan hater and his blatantly false insinuations and open misinformation against the Pakistani government, Pakistani military, and ISI.
> 
> I have bolded it for your attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Bold-faced lie.
> 
> 
> 
> False
> 
> 
> 
> False insinuation.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing Pakistan is like oxygen for you, without it, you will not take a breath.
> 
> 
> 
> All insinuation and unbacked assertions, nothing more.
> 
> Such false accusations have no place in a serious discussion form.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ofcourse, here we can see your true loyalties. You must be so hurt by Pakistanis attacking India on PDF.
> 
> Comments? @Aspen @SalarHaqq
> 
> Thoughts? @PAKISTANFOREVER @Dalit @masterchief_mirza @Musings @Verve @PakFactor @BATMAN @Blacklight @Areesh @21st Century Vampire @TNT @Mamluk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

منافع ما در دفاع صد در صد از ارمنستان نیست و باید بالانسی برقرار کنیم. حتی روسیه هم اینطور صد در صد از ارمنستان حمایت نمی کنه و سیاست به خرج میده

موازنه نظامی به نفع اذربایجانه و تا تجهیزات از مسیر گرجستان میرسه دست بالا رو داره
خیلی کشته داده ولی زمین گرفته‌
البته روسها حواسشون هست و دارن جمعش میکنن

Lotfan jahate hefze zaaher dar injaa ham shode ye movaaze beine in do keshvar bargharaar konin​


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

sha ah said:


> You're pretty delusional kid. If you really want to compare Iran and Pakistan, then here are some FACTS.
> 
> Literacy rate:
> Iran 96%
> Pakistan 65%
> 
> Human Development Index:
> Iran 65 out of 189
> Pakistan 152 out of 189 - Pakistan is right above the Low Human Development threshold
> 
> List of countries by number of scientific and technical journal articles
> Iran is number 15
> Pakistan is number 38
> 
> Consider the fact that Iran is currently under some of the harshest sanctions ever imposed on any nation.
> 
> Despite this Iran's economy is set to grow in less than 2 years.
> 
> Pakistan is not currently under any sanctions, yet it's economy is bankrupt.



I think you meant to quote someone else..

Anyway, in response to the comparisons, they are insufficient.

Iran doesn't have a 7x larger populated country occupying its crucial territory.

Iran was not directly affected by the Russian and American invasions of Afghanistan as Pakistan was.

Iran was led by loyal leaders for the past three decades, while Pakistani past rulers siphoned most of the money out of the country.

iran didn't face 75,000 casualties from Indian-sponsored TTP terrorists which rocked Pakistan for a decade.

As for sanctions, we have FATF hanging over our neck and repayment of loans from crook governments in our recent past.

Go to Pakistani sections and educate yourself. There is no excuse, you are on PDF.

Fact is that Turkey, Iran, and Pakistan, all three are under the US radar. Trump showed us that when he came into office.

Pakistan is better off geopolitically because of its nuclear power, airforce, military, and alliance with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Iran doesn't have a 7x larger populated country occupying its crucial territory.



thats true.


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I think you meant to quote someone else..
> 
> Anyway, in response to the comparisons, they are insufficient.
> 
> Iran doesn't have a 7x larger populated country occupying its crucial territory.
> 
> Iran was not directly affected by the Russian and American invasions of Afghanistan as Pakistan was.
> 
> Iran was led by loyal leaders for the past three decades, while Pakistani past rulers siphoned most of the money out of the country.
> 
> iran didn't face 75,000 casualties from Indian-sponsored TTP terrorists which rocked Pakistan for a decade.
> 
> As for sanctions, we have FATF hanging over our neck and repayment of loans from crook governments in our recent past.
> 
> Go to Pakistani sections and educate yourself. There is no excuse, you are on PDF.
> 
> Fact is that Turkey, Iran, and Pakistan, all three are under the US radar. Trump showed us that when he came into office.
> 
> Pakistan is better off geopolitically because of its nuclear power, airforce, military, and alliance with China.



you have some good points.

only 2 points i would like to disagree with you. 

we had 8 year long war with nearly 300000 matyrs and alot of civilan died in that war cause saddam just bombed everything. when the iraqi air force couldn't reach their target cause of iranian fighters chasing them, they just dropped their bombs no matter if it was a neighbourhood or just empty land. we lived in gisha and our neighbours kid had a bday party and as soon as the iraqi fighters saw the lights there they dropped their bombs more than 30 children died and their parents only in one of those attacks. i just say that so you can realize how this war threw Iran back. even we are catching up now in many fields but in other fields, but in other fields we should have been much more far by now. so that war threwed us back for maybe a decade or two.

the other point i want to mention are the sanctions. sanctions are not sanctions. russia is also sanctioned china too, turkey etc. but Iran is facing the harshest sanctions in history of mankind. we don't even can use swift to buy medicine. only last year 3000 children died in Iran cause they couldn't get the medicine they need for threatment. Iran is producing a big amount of medicine in the country, but for some special diseases we need to import the medicine. 

and we have a big brain drain which is if i am not wrong the highest in world by % of the population.

you should also consider that we are 24/7 under the threat of being attackt, even many don't think that will happen but as obama always said all options are on the table.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mamluk

sha ah said:


> You're pretty delusional kid. If you really want to compare Iran and Pakistan, then here are some FACTS.
> 
> Literacy rate:
> Iran 96%
> Pakistan 65%
> 
> Human Development Index:
> Iran 65 out of 189
> Pakistan 152 out of 189 - Pakistan is right above the Low Human Development threshold
> 
> List of countries by number of scientific and technical journal articles
> Iran is number 15
> Pakistan is number 38
> 
> Consider the fact that Iran is currently under some of the harshest sanctions ever imposed on any nation.
> 
> Despite this Iran's economy is set to grow in less than 2 years.
> 
> Pakistan is not currently under any sanctions, yet it's economy is bankrupt.



Pakistan would be a developed country with the level of hydrocarbon wealth God gifted you. Forget Pakistan, even Somalia would look like Europe with that much oil and gas.

Whatever HDI you maintain is thanks to your energy resources not Iranian human resources, just like with Arabs. Credit goes to God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I think you are just young and immature, and you have not figured your identity out yet. That is why I won't take offense to your abuse and trolling.
> 
> This is a professional forum, so please keep that in mind in the future. Already you had some run-ins with Mods, I suggest you just take it light-hearted and not take this forum too seriously.



Can you tell me where and how i abused and trolled you. I just said pakistanis are not sectarian. nor does Pakistani state care about sectarianism. Im just talking about a group of ppl who see reality through their own FUNK GLASSES, Am i not allowed to say that? 

I wasnt joking wen i made the comments. Did you think i was trolling ? Have you ever seen me saying anything bad about pakistan preemptively ?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Mods @The Eagle @AgNoStiC MuSliM @BHarwana @PakSword @waz
> 
> Please take care of this latent Pakistan hater and his blatantly false insinuations and open misinformation against the Pakistani government, Pakistani military, and ISI.
> 
> I have bolded it for your attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Bold-faced lie.
> 
> 
> 
> False
> 
> 
> 
> False insinuation.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> Criticizing Pakistan is like oxygen for you, without it, you will not take a breath.
> 
> 
> 
> All insinuation and unbacked assertions, nothing more.
> 
> Such false accusations have no place in a serious discussion form.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ofcourse, here we can see your true loyalties. You must be so hurt by Pakistanis attacking India on PDF.
> 
> Comments? @Aspen @SalarHaqq
> 
> Thoughts? @PAKISTANFOREVER @Dalit @masterchief_mirza @Musings @Verve @PakFactor @BATMAN @Blacklight @Areesh @21st Century Vampire @TNT @Mamluk @xyx007 @xyxmt @Falcon29












An Iranian who gets hurt by Pakistanis hurling abuse at the most racist and anti-Muslim people on earth???????????...............  Since when was anti-indian sentiment ever a concern for Iranians????????.......................if you are going to false flag then you need to do a better job than that...........


925boy said:


> Have you accounted for the criticism you gave that i let go???? be honest, if you post screenshot of your posts, i have also accepted some of your comments, i respect your country and your citrizenship and your right to support your country. I just dont like it when people disagree with a point and others(some Pakistanis on PDF) now take it as a personal attack...dont you know in life there wil lalways be people who dont agree with you?
> 
> and when we criticize Pakistan, we also criticize the govt and ISI and military and never the people. We are discussing military politics on PDF, not traits, characteristics, sterotypes or anything of any country. AFterall, we have never met these people so that would be a wrong and premeptive judgement we cant make.
> 
> 
> LOL...can you show me 1 good statistics to back this up? i bet you cant. I'm waiting.
> 
> 
> then whats your issue then? me being a Nigerian telling you things you dont want to hear?
> We never mind criticism but generalizing whole country and showing distorted image is not right.








So you are NOT Iranian?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Mamluk said:


> Pakistan would be a developed country with the level of hydrocarbon wealth God gifted you. Forget Pakistan, even Somalia would look like Europe with that much oil and gas.
> 
> Yet here you are, a mulla run shith0le abhorred by the entire world. Whatever HDI you maintain is thanks to your energy resources not Iranian human resources, just like with Arabs. Credit goes to God.


Reported. Here, we were talking and arguing opposing view peacefully enough. But then people like these show up and mess up everything.

He called Iran, "Mullah run shithole". Please uphold the same standard for all nations. if we say that to Pakistan would you not ban us ? So this cant be tolerated.

@Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Look, these are the Kinda ppl I have been talking about. Who have fueled the fire of abuse in every iranian thread. Who is he to call a Country "A mullah run shithole"? what wud you do if we say the exact same about Pakistan?. So these hateful trolls can say watever they like on every damn thread and we are supposed to sit down and observe mosquitoes? 

You add up tens of your countrymen to draw their attention to things, and sumtimes even when you really dont have to. How about you draw their attention to this ? 

we have contradictory views but 6-7 of us have been at it since yesterday without crossing the line. Then out of nowhere, a disrespectful man shows up and stokes tensions. Now, wud you like it if i go to your country's threads and make the same comment that he made?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xerxes22

925boy said:


> I'm not Muslim but i think i understand that IF there is a country to lead Muslims globally, it wont be a NATO or US proxy and it wont be dependent on western countries for economic survival. thats what i know. SOme are too westernized to even hold consensual Islamic credentials to lead the Muslim world, and some are too backwards and offer no worthy ideologies that can carry the masses forward....



They accuse IRAN of backstabbing. We all know who have done the backstabbing. We know who did the backstabbing for decades. We know who supported the American Stooges of AL SAUD. We know who supported regimes who had ties to the Western aggressors who destroyed the Middle East Little by Little.

We also know who recently shifted Allegiance and now support a NATO MEMBER STATE. Yes, , I repeat, A NATO MEMBER STATE. They have always been on the side of the west without even knowing it. they have done this for decade after decade and evidently to this day.

Yet they show up here and say IRAN is backstabbing. The Nerve of these ppl are astonishing. They never picked the side of a regional muslim power. But always states that took orders or were a part of western military alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamluk

Xerxes22 said:


> Reported. Here, we were talking and arguing opposing view peacefully enough. But then people like these show up and mess up everything.
> 
> He called Iran, "Mullah run shithole". Please uphold the same standard for all nations. if we say that to Pakistan would you not ban us ? So this cant be tolerated.



Why are you triggered? Are you Irani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## reflecthofgeismar

sha ah said:


> ...
> View attachment 678281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong-un says socialism saved North Korea from Covid-19, with not a single person infected
> 
> 
> Kim Jong-un has credited the country's socialist system with supposedly protecting North Koreans from the Covid-19 pandemic, saying not a single case of the devastating global disease has been registered in his country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how their new tank has an uncanny resemblance to the Abrams tank. No reactive armor though ? That's pretty alarming.
> 
> I doubt if it has any APC system. Those launchers on the left side are they ATGMs or MANPADs ?
> 
> I wonder if this was a result of exchanging technology with Iran. I'm sure that at the least Iran has its hands on the blueprints of these new missiles. If I had to guess I would say that this is probably a result of Iranian funding and a collaboration between engineers from both countries.



APC system? 
You mean APS (Active Protection System)?
This tank has 7 rollers like heavier tanks - Leo2, Abrams, T-14 ..
The frontal smoke launchers are inbuilt, the sides have something similiar, maybe they (on the sides) aren't smoke launchers but APS?
This tank looks in few aspects more modern than Iranian T-72S Karrar Upgrade.
(Have in mind that ATM the sexy Karrar has NO APS ...)
I find the remains of the Frankenstein-Tanks like 2018 modified Chonma-216 or the even better Songun-Ho, the double ATGM, this time sidewards like from a Bradley IFV, funny.
Indicator that the NorK 125mm isn't that good? But to have a double Kornet-ATGM launcher is never bad ... 
Otherwise it could be a much improved variant, look at the gun optics/laser designator AND new turret (wanna show them, no ERA because of that) with more room and this whole thing has definetely strong composite material.
Hail to King Trump 😂 , he makes NK, Iran strong and make US grip on Europe weaker ...


----------



## 925boy

But we know why you're triggered.......hmm hmmm


Mamluk said:


> Why are you triggered? Are you Irani?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

This troll is using divide and conquer, be very cautious and dont fall for the fake diplomacy. If he lsp loves Iran yhencejats his beef with me? He said it because I insult Pakistan..but @Philosopher asked him to point to where I insulted Pakistan and he ignored that request. This man will attack Iran in front of other Pakistanis then when ucguys confront him here he will say there is no issue he has with iran... you understand the real politics but pls beware of the personal politics going on here. He hates when a Christian says anything not positive about pakistan.


Xerxes22 said:


> Absolutely. The pakistani state doesnt bother with sectarianism. The pakistani government doesnt. Nor does the people. Im not talking about sectarianism. Im talking about a small number of ppl who have problems accepting realities. Everyone knows you are not at all sectarian, as are most ppl.
> 
> The pakistani state understands things that pakistani average joe doesnt. Thats why the Pakistani state never went against Iran.





Xerxes22 said:


> They accuse IRAN of backstabbing. We all know who have done the backstabbing. We know who did the backstabbing for decades. We know who supported the American Stooges of AL SAUD. We know who supported regimes who had ties to the Western aggressors who destroyed the Middle East Little by Little.
> 
> We also know who recently shifted Allegiance and now support a NATO MEMBER STATE. Yes, , I repeat, A NATO MEMBER STATE. They have always been on the side of the west without even knowing it. they have done this for decade after decade and evidently to this day.
> 
> Yet they show up here and say IRAN is backstabbing. The Nerve of these ppl are astonishing. They never picked the side of a regional muslim power. But always states that took orders or were a part of western military alliance.


DONE DONE DONE! Dont forget they forgot Palestinians and Uighur Muslims(BECause they needed China's money).....but like you've said, they've shifted allegiance to a Secular, Shiite, Disoriented republic north of Iran...smh....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fulgrim

The new North Korean Tank from the side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

Xerxes22 said:


> He called Iran, "Mullah run shithole". Please uphold the same standard for all nations. if we say that to Pakistan would you not ban us ? So this cant be tolerated.



and if you answer him with the same language you get a warning and nothing happen to them. this happend to me in another thread.


Xerxes22 said:


> They accuse IRAN of backstabbing. We all know who have done the backstabbing. We know who did the backstabbing for decades. We know who supported the American Stooges of AL SAUD. We know who supported regimes who had ties to the Western aggressors who destroyed the Middle East Little by Little.
> 
> We also know who recently shifted Allegiance and now support a NATO MEMBER STATE. Yes, , I repeat, A NATO MEMBER STATE. They have always been on the side of the west without even knowing it. they have done this for decade after decade and evidently to this day.
> 
> Yet they show up here and say IRAN is backstabbing. The Nerve of these ppl are astonishing. They never picked the side of a regional muslim power. But always states that took orders or were a part of western military alliance.



thats the point i want to make all the time. they say Iran is backstabbing. none of the members who saying this (lets be clear i am talking about few members) brought any historical prove or fact. and when you show them facts that it wasn't Iran it was the opposite side backstabbing they just jump to another topic. a debate like that will never end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Hormuz said:


> and if you answer him with the same language you get a warning and nothing happen to them. this happend to me in another thread..


This is also how i got banned. Only using his same style of argument against him....and then they banned me in another thread because what said about China hurt them, and i did not insult China....so we all know how PDF GOES...if if hurts certain peoples feelings, it turn into "being against PDF rules"...smh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315276278120034305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314849439245369344
موازنه مناسب باید برقرار بشه

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314825625757265920


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315277003260657675
گاهی به کره شمالی حسودی میکنیم و چه بجا


----------



## Xerxes22

Mamluk said:


> Why are you triggered? Are you Irani?


Yes i am . Im as much Iranian as any other iranian. How about instead of asking pointless question, you explain ur hateful remarks about another country? Its not just Iran. You say that about any country ppl wud be offended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315000563164160001
قصه ما وحجم موشکهایی که خاک میخورند
و سیاستمدارانی که هر چه پیرتر میشن ترسوتر میشن

فکرشو کردین مصر نمیتونه به سد نهضت اتیوپی حمله مخرب و جدی کنه ولی ما از همین تهران دستمون تا سد نهضت اتیوپی میرسه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Hormuz said:


> thats true.
> 
> 
> you have some good points.
> 
> only 2 points i would like to disagree with you.
> 
> we had 8 year long war with nearly 300000 matyrs and alot of civilan died in that war cause saddam just bombed everything. when the iraqi air force couldn't reach their target cause of iranian fighters chasing them, they just dropped their bombs no matter if it was a neighbourhood or just empty land. we lived in gisha and our neighbours kid had a bday party and as soon as the iraqi fighters saw the lights there they dropped their bombs more than 30 children died and their parents only in one of those attacks. i just say that so you can realize how this war threw Iran back. even we are catching up now in many fields but in other fields, but in other fields we should have been much more far by now. so that war threwed us back for maybe a decade or two.
> 
> the other point i want to mention are the sanctions. sanctions are not sanctions. russia is also sanctioned china too, turkey etc. but Iran is facing the harshest sanctions in history of mankind. we don't even can use swift to buy medicine. only last year 3000 children died in Iran cause they couldn't get the medicine they need for threatment. Iran is producing a big amount of medicine in the country, but for some special diseases we need to import the medicine.
> 
> and we have a big brain drain which is if i am not wrong the highest in world by % of the population.
> 
> you should also consider that we are 24/7 under the threat of being attackt, even many don't think that will happen but as obama always said all options are on the table.



Appreciate your reply brother.

All three of us, Pakistan, Iran, Turkey, have been through alot. Glad we can discuss these points in a rational manner, without outsiders getting us emotional.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> An Iranian who gets hurt by Pakistanis hurling abuse at the most racist and anti-Muslim people on earth???????????...............  Since when was anti-indian sentiment ever a concern for Iranians????????.......................if you are going to false flag then you need to do a better job than that...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are NOT Iranian?



Nigerian Christian hai.



Xerxes22 said:


> We know who supported the American Stooges of AL SAUD.



US and Israel.

KSA is a bigger backstabber than Iran, but that is for another time.



Mamluk said:


> Why are you triggered? Are you Irani?



Bangladeshi hai.

We don't have any problem with our Iranian brothers. Most of the vehemently anti-Pakistani posters here are not iranians.



Hormuz said:


> and if you answer him with the same language you get a warning and nothing happen to them. this happend to me in another thread.
> 
> 
> thats the point i want to make all the time. they say Iran is backstabbing. none of the members who saying this (lets be clear i am talking about few members) brought any historical prove or fact. and when you show them facts that it wasn't Iran it was the opposite side backstabbing they just jump to another topic. a debate like that will never end.



It is all related to Indian terrorism, spy network coming from Chabahar. Support for them and helping them establish themselves in Afghanistan and Oman. Solemani's threats against Pakistan (in coordination with Kabul regime border attacks) at the time of Feb 27 2019, trying to create an opening by pulling Pakistani troops from our Eastern border. Alhamdulilah the Solemani chapter is closed now, and seems Iran has recovered some sense.

We just had to shoot 2 Indian jets, take the fight to Kabul, and adopt a tough line with Tehran to get through those days, now it seems generally peace is restored between us.


Xerxes22 said:


> Yes i am . Im as much Iranian as any other iranian. How about instead of asking pointless question, you explain ur hateful remarks about another country? Its not just Iran. You say that about any country ppl wud be offended.





Stop larping as an Iranian, bro.

Accept yourself. There is nothing wrong with being Bangladeshi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Here in this thread we have a CLASSIC troll move by this guy. him and all of us already agreed that we can make negative comments and assertions about govts and military but not the people. i made a negative assertion about ISI, so i did not speak about Pakistanis as a people(which i never do anyways, if its true then let him post it here), but NOOOOW, he has now copied more Pakistanis so they can come in here, and side with his lies, AGAIN....he hates CHristians, thats why he has a special invisible beef with me..


Mamluk said:


> Pakistan would be a developed country with the level of hydrocarbon wealth God gifted you. Forget Pakistan, even Somalia would look like Europe with that much oil and gas.


Fake hypothetical here- we can only judge by reality and reality is that Pakistan doesnt have a strong economy, despite tons of US and Chinese financial and strategic help. BUt maybe thats because Pakistani govt(under Musharaff or hte leader after him) were also reallocating funds for economic development that US gave Pakistani govt to the Pakistani military, so Pakistani govt hurth Pakistan's economy that way, so this is bogus cuz its not reality or the full truth or story.


> Yet here you are, a mulla run shith0le abhorred by the entire world. Whatever HDI you maintain is thanks to your energy resources not Iranian human resources, just like with Arabs. Credit goes to God.


Now the truth comes out!!! nuff said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Appreciate your reply brother.
> 
> All three of us, Pakistan, Iran, Turkey, have been through alot. Glad we can discuss these points in a rational manner, without outsiders getting us emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> Nigerian Christian hai.
> 
> 
> 
> US and Israel.
> 
> KSA is a bigger backstabber than Iran, but that is for another time.
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi hai.
> 
> We don't have any problem with our Iranian brothers. Most of the vehemently anti-Pakistani posters here are not iranians.
> 
> 
> 
> It is all related to Indian terrorism, spy network coming from Chabahar. Support for them and helping them establish themselves in Afghanistan and Oman. Solemani's threats against Pakistan (in coordination with Kabul regime border attacks) at the time of Feb 27 2019, trying to create an opening by pulling Pakistani troops from our Eastern border. Alhamdulilah the Solemani chapter is closed now, and seems Iran has recovered some sense.
> 
> We just had to shoot 2 Indian jets, take the fight to Kabul, and adopt a tough line with Tehran to get through those days, now it seems generally peace is restored between us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop larping as an Iranian, bro.
> 
> Accept yourself. There is nothing wrong with being Bangladeshi.







Nigerian???????............Shouldn't he be more worried/concerned about black lives matter rather than Brown/Olive-Skinned Muslims?...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Nigerian???????............Shouldn't he be more worried/concerned about black lives matter rather than Brown/Olive-Skinned Muslims?...........



Nigerians are very nice people, I don't know what happened to him. We keep getting these spurred Non-Pakistanis who join this forum to unload their anti-Pakistanism.

I mean we have South Africans, Eurofascists, the odd Latinx, a Sri Lankan, and a Nigerian who seem to be on here due to some bad experiences they had with one or a few Pakistanis in the past.

Hadd to v hondi e.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315303158034423808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313571636289904646
Jihadi wildlings of Nusra front close to the Iranian border now. Iran may end up doing the same thing Turkey did in Syria.

Getting closer to a buffer zone enforcement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Nigerians are very nice people, I don't know what happened to him. We keep getting these spurred Non-Pakistanis who join this forum to unload their anti-Pakistanism.
> 
> I mean we have South Africans, Eurofascists, the odd Latinx, a Sri Lankan, and a Nigerian who seem to be on here due to some bad experiences they had with one or a few Pakistanis in the past.
> 
> Hadd to v hondi e.









You don't think they may be you-know-whos larping as other nationalities?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

damn, whats happening here?? people chill out. for that reason lets look at Indian version of wing chun:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
IRI army nohed unit (if i'm not wrong) training azari soldiers and participating in qarabagh conflict:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> You don't think they may be you-know-whos larping as other nationalities?



Xerxes is just a BD kid, he needs experience life and mature a bit. Don't worry about him.

As for the Nigerian, he once shared his pic as his DP and he looks nothing like a Nigerian, esp not from the Christian south (generally they are very dark.) He does seem like an Indian, by just facial features alone. That would explain his repeated attacks against Pakistani gov, military, ISI, and our people.

Allahu Alim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

That's quite enough of these comments, this is a "chill thread". These protracted back and forth are removing the "chill" nature away from this place. Also, discuss the points and not the ethnicity of the members. Avoid bringing race on this. Furthermore, if you find someone is not changing their opinion, then move along and let time deal with it. From experience, no matter how much you keep at it you will not change someone's opinion if the first few attempts failed. Trying to change something before its time just doesn't work well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Philosopher said:


> That's quite enough of these comments, this is a "chill thread". These protracted back and forth are removing the "chill" nature away from this place. Also, discuss the points and not the ethnicity of the members. Avoid bringing race on this. Furthermore, if you find someone is not changing their opinion, then move along and let time deal with it. From experience, no matter how much you keep at it you will not change someone's opinion if the first few attempts failed. Trying to change something before its time just doesn't work well.



You still haven't told us who is trying to get him banned.

You are thanking him for his atrocious posts, many of which are against Pakistan (which has gotten him banned.)

If you discuss other members here and mark this guy as some hero, do we not have a right tear down your false heroic image of this abusive troll?

He will be banned, again and again, he is an unrepentant anti-Pakistan troll who lives on PDF. It has nothing to do with his support of Iran.

If you want to end it here, I am fine with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> You still haven't told us who is trying to get him banned.
> 
> You are thanking him for his atrocious posts, many of which are against Pakistan (which has gotten him banned.)
> 
> If you discuss other members here and mark this guy as some hero, do we not have a right tear down your false heroic image of this abusive troll?
> 
> He will be banned, again and again, he is an unrepentant anti-Pakistan troll who lives on PDF. It has nothing to do with his support of Iran.
> 
> If you want to end it here, I am fine with that.



This is my last comment on the current discussion. My respect for his posts are not related to the topics relating Pakistan, but rather his overall views on matters such as Armenia-Azerbaijan conflict, Iran-US issues, etc. 

Like I said, continuing these conversations is now purely in vain. Change the topic to something more pertaining to the nature of the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Mithridates said:


> damn, whats happening here?? people chill out. for that reason lets look at Indian version of wing chun:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> IRI army nohed unit (if i'm not wrong) training azari soldiers and participating in qarabagh conflict:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Iran is actually ranked second in the world at this "Indian wing chun", behind India. You're also junior category champions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mithridates

masterchief_mirza said:


> Iran is actually ranked second in the world at this "Indian wing chun", behind India. You're also junior category champions.


it's great. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Xerxes is just a BD kid, he needs experience life and mature a bit. Don't worry about him.
> 
> As for the Nigerian, he once shared his pic as his DP and he looks nothing like a Nigerian, esp not from the Christian south (generally they are very dark.) He does seem like an Indian, by just facial features alone. That would explain his repeated attacks against Pakistani gov, military, ISI, and our people.
> 
> Allahu Alim.







Must be. Couldn't think why a Nigerian would be anti-Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Mithridates said:


> it's great. thanks.


LMAOOOOOOO.

who/which entity do you think Iranian govt will sell weapons to first and openly once the embargo is lifted?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

925boy said:


> LMAOOOOOOO.
> 
> who/which entity do you think Iranian govt will sell weapons to first and openly once the embargo is lifted?


Lebanon, Iraq, Syria and Venezuela.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315239540550823938

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315179354490654721

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Aliyev claims that the town of Hadrut in Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) was captured several days ago. The Armenian side have denied this claim up till now. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315405984341405696

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Appreciate your reply brother.
> 
> Stop larping as an Iranian, bro.
> 
> Accept yourself. There is nothing wrong with being Bangladeshi.



My ancestors from mothers side originate from Eastern Iran. Im as much Iranian in my blood as im Bangladeshi. Want more explanations for my persian fanaticism?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Philosopher said:


> This is my last comment on the current discussion. My respect for his posts are not related to the topics relating Pakistan, but rather his overall views on matters such as Armenia-Azerbaijan conflict, Iran-US issues, etc.
> 
> Like I said, continuing these conversations is now purely in vain. Change the topic to something more pertaining to the nature of the thread.



He was not banned for those posts, as you have clearly seen.



PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Must be. Couldn't think why a Nigerian would be anti-Pakistani.



Nigerians love Pakistan. We have excellent ties with them. They are our defense partners. We share close relations.


Xerxes22 said:


> My ancestors from mothers side originate from Eastern Iran. Im as much Iranian in my blood as im Bangladeshi. Want more explanations for my persian fanaticism?



Its cringey, please stop.

------

Iranian brothers, this thread here requires your attention.









Azerbaijan Armenian War


The discussion started from turning churches into toilets and the reasoning given is MUBAH as some possibility and justification can be created this way. The way my brother exploited Mubah to serve his needs and urges is wrong. that was my point. MUBAH domain is not something every guy (him or...



defence.pk





One of the forum staff is making false claims. He claims Azeris are not allowed to speak their mind in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

قرار بود 20 مهر تحریم تسلیحاتی به پایان برسه ... خبری چیزی !؟


----------



## OldTwilight

با این قیمت دلار 
حتی یک فرماندار شهرستان با حقوق 90 میلیونی در ماه ، در آمدش کمتر از 3000 دلار و یک تمیز کننده ی توالت در آمریکا می شه ... 

حالا حساب کن نفوذ و ایجاد خرابکاری های قانونی ( مثلا به تعویق انداختن پروژه و یا تصمیم نگرفتن در یک موضوع و یا گذاشتن یک آدم بی صلاحیت در یک پست ... ) چقدر کم هزینه هست .... 

این نوع خرابکاری ها ، از بمب گذاری ها هم بدترند ... 

خاک بر سر ج.ا که اونقدر غرق دزدی و فساد و مزدور گرفتن در خارج کشور بود که به این فضاحت رسید ....

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

OldTwilight said:


> قرار بود 20 مهر تحریم تسلیحاتی به پایان برسه ... خبری چیزی !؟



Expires on 18 October if I'm not mistaken,


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> He was not banned for those posts, as you have clearly seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nigerians love Pakistan. We have excellent ties with them. They are our defense partners. We share close relations.
> 
> 
> Its cringey, please stop.
> 
> ------
> 
> Iranian brothers, this thread here requires your attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azerbaijan Armenian War
> 
> 
> The discussion started from turning churches into toilets and the reasoning given is MUBAH as some possibility and justification can be created this way. The way my brother exploited Mubah to serve his needs and urges is wrong. that was my point. MUBAH domain is not something every guy (him or...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the forum staff is making false claims. He claims Azeris are not allowed to speak their mind in Iran.





EXACTLY!

Nigeria is also in the process of purchasing JF-17s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315614909615484933
They're officially calling him the "Sultan" Shouldn't it be Shah or "Sah" in Turkish ? which is a Persian word for King ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315569809057370114

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315581714446643200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315601681867051008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315613116374437890


----------



## sha ah

The remains of an Israeli "Harop" loitering munition UAV / drone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315311622592827392
Azerbaijani armor taking direct hits


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315296751180541953
Ganja, second largest city in Azerbaijan gets hit by SCUD missiles. Interesting how Turkish fanboys are freaking out about this online when their side initiated the targeting of civilians AND they have been indiscriminantly bombing Stepanakert, the capital of Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh), every night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315214781838700545
An Azerbaijani army unit enjoys a nice picnic in hostile territory. They get ambushed and it does not turn out well for them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315046733345435648
Kim Kardashian contributes $1,000,000 to the ongoing fundraiser currently at $90,000,000+


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315030586592047105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315007432960114688Armenian sniper on the field 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315002193825669121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314962222636990464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Pashinian came to power in a color revolution and replaced Russia-friendly Serkisian. He decreased its dependence on Iran through using Turkish transportation.

He opened an embassy in Israel. Don’t you guys think, it is also Eu and US job to help him?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

I am completely neutral about this Azari/Arminian war..But bringing the Arab Terrorists on the doorstep of Iran is completely unacceptable. These Arabs will be used by Israel to conduct terror acts in Iran just like Jundaallah was used by Saudis in Sistan/balochestan. The Azari side has 3 times manpower advantage to Armania so they do not need manpower..Turkey has brought these savages and started this game..so What is Iran's reaction...I am pissed now..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

At the start of the conflict Aliyev swore that he would not stop until all of Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) was liberated

A few days into the conflict Azerbaijan began targeting civilians, especially in Stepanakert, the capital of the Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) enclave

Almost 1 week in, Aliyev claimed that his army was advancing on all fronts. This turned out to be a complete lie.

A little over a week, after suffering extremely heavy casualties, Azerbaijan had no choice but to sign a ceasefire. To put it simply, their heavy losses are not sustainable and certainly not worth the tiny gains they have made.

The Armenians are claiming that the 4700+ Azerbaijani soldiers have been KIA (killed in action) so far. The Azerbaijani army numbers approx 50,000.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315179354490654721
That would mean that approx 10% of Azerbaijani soldiers have died. Considering the fact that injuries are usually several times higher than deaths, that would mean that 20%-30% of their soldiers have been killed or injured in just 1 week of fighting.

Even assuming that half those numbers are true, it's still a terrible loss for very little gained.

Remember Azerbaijan has "liberated" something like 5% of the Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) territory at the most. However their gains are not at all decisive and the situation on the ground is extremely fluid.

Now Azerbaijani forces are stuck in a rather precarious situation, especially in the south. Rather than advancing like a widening circle, they seem to be lunging forward is various areas.

If the Azerbaijani military had complete air dominance then they wouldn't have to worry about their flanks as much, in the same way that the US military in 2003 went straight for Baghdad and decapitated Saddam's regime in one swift stroke. 

However since Azerbaijan does not have completely air dominance, advancing in straight lines, rather than like an outwards circle, is a recipe for disaster.

They could be so easily exploited at this point that it's not even funny. Looking at the map below, they could easily be cut off and encircled by the Armenians. In my opinion the risk for them is very real.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315346019014660101
I've enlarged the images.

These are all Azeri gains based on geo-location, picture, video evidence. The green are proven gains, the blue are contested territory, claimed as "liberated" by Azerbaijan, but not proven as of yet.







The second picture, below, shows the gains in the south, on the border with Iran. I have drawn a circle where the Azeris are vulnerable to be cut off. If that "bridge" which I have circled, is cut off, then all the units west of that "bridge" will be encircled. It's almost as if they're being lured into a trap ? Who knows, only time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm certain that Iran has already warned Azerbaijan of the consequences should they try anything in the slightest. 

I'm also certain that Iran is keeping a close eye on the terrorists. If they try anything Iran's response should be extremely unproportional. 

For example if they attack an Iranian army base even with artillery shells, then Iran should respond with 8 or more missiles, completely wiping out their bases and logistics. 

It would be almost too easy for Iran that close to the border. Imagine Iran using their Saegheh UAVs. Fly low, cross the border and hit them with a few Sadid missiles right where it hurts. 

I honestly doubt if they're dumb enough to try anything though. Azerbaijan is in a very precarious situation right now on the border with Iran. They've sacrificed 4000+ soldiers for very minor and insignificant territorial gains.

If Iran were to launch even a very limited missile / drone strike on its border against Azeri forces, it would completely shift the balance of power in favor of the Armenians. The Azerbaijani army would most likely have no choice but to relinquish the very minuscule gains that they've sacrificed so much to acquire.



aryobarzan said:


> I am completely neutral about this Azari/Arminian war..But bringing the Arab Terrorists on the doorstep of Iran is completely unacceptable. These Arabs will be used by Israel to conduct terror acts in Iran just like Jundaallah was used by Saudis in Sistan/balochestan. The Azari side has 3 times manpower advantage to Armania so they do not need manpower..Turkey has brought these savages and started this game..so What is Iran's reaction...I am pissed now..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> I'm certain that Iran has already warned Azerbaijan of the consequences should they try anything in the slightest.
> 
> I'm also certain that Iran is keeping a close eye on the terrorists. If they try anything Iran's response should be extremely unproportional.
> 
> For example if they attack an Iranian army base even with artillery shells, then Iran should respond with 8 or more missiles, completely wiping out their bases and logistics.
> 
> It would be almost too easy for Iran that close to the border. Imagine Iran using their Saegheh UAVs. Fly low, cross the border and hit them with a few Sadid missiles right where it hurts.
> 
> I honestly doubt if they're dumb enough to try anything though. Azerbaijan is in a very precarious situation right now on the border with Iran. They've sacrificed 4000+ soldiers for very minor and insignificant territorial gains.
> 
> If Iran were to launch even a very limited missile / drone strike on its border against Azeri forces, it would completely shift the balance of power in favor of the Armenians. The Azerbaijani army would most likely have no choice but to relinquish the very minuscule gains that they've sacrificed so much to acquire.


IMHO turkey is thinking long term...they want a land bridge to Azarbiagan...the transport of Arabs is only the first step to gain leverage on iran .when the time comes to action their land bridge they know iran will oppose that...they will use thses Arabs that by then have trained many Azaris to stop iran from any action...

The game is set ...time for iran to gain extra leverage on turkey...use turkey's natural enemies (there are many) just as they do...iran should think long term and plan accordingly...Sultan of the turks has big plans for this part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

aryobarzan said:


> I am completely neutral about this Azari/Arminian war..But bringing the Arab Terrorists on the doorstep of Iran is completely unacceptable. These Arabs will be used by Israel to conduct terror acts in Iran just like Jundaallah was used by Saudis in Sistan/balochestan. The Azari side has 3 times manpower advantage to Armania so they do not need manpower..Turkey has brought these savages and started this game..so What is Iran's reaction...I am pissed now..lol



And bringing iranian Shia proxies and PKK to Turkey's doorstep was ok?

Bringing Indian terror apparatus to Chabahar was ok?


----------



## Hormuz

aryobarzan said:


> use turkey's natural enemies (there are many) just as they do



i said before if turkey is trying to do something against Iranian intrest, Iran should attack turkey in syria and and in iraq. if this attacks happen erdogan will know where it comes from and maybe step a bit back. 



Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> And bringing iranian Shia proxies and PKK to Turkey's doorstep was ok?



you need to go a bit back in history i say it once again there wouldn't be any iranian proxies wouldn't it been for american saudi zionist creating isis. NO country would tolerate terrorist at it borders. since the 2nd world war the western policy in the middle east was wrong. they created wars between nations destabilized countries. only to install pro western regimes. 
but what happend since the 50s no matter what they did it was somehow in favour of Iran. all other countries would use the advantage if they could. i think you still see it as a sectarian thing, but if you sit down and just see it as a geopolitical game than everything will makes sense. 
just open the middle east map and see what is connected to what and of course you need to have understanding of the historical and political facts (otherwise in won't change).

i don't have much time these days, but if you make research for pkk and pjak then you'll find that israel is supporting them openly. *AND i say it again no other turkish administration had that much coorperation in military and economy with isreal then under erdogan. even the israelis supporting kurdish rebels train them and sending them weapons. *
cause it's not about religion and sceterion wars it's about geopolitics economic coorperation. we have nearly 200 countries. america got more then 700 bases in 200 countries you think they what to bring christianity? 
yes there was a time Iran supported pkk it was in the 90s. at that time the turkey and Iran had their problems. it's never one sided. there is always a reason. Iran and turkey ties wasn't good in the 90s. Iran supoorted pkk and turkey supported azeris seperatist in Iran. thats a game. 
but believe you me erdogan is poison for the turkish poeple, he tries to dance on every wedding and thats not possible. one day he have to choose a side. 

and for pakistan and Iran relations. these two countries never had big issues. we some border problems but as for now we change intelligence together and we have alot of coming and going by our two militaries. 
thats why i don't understand some pakistani peoples hate towards Iranian here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hormuz said:


> i said before if turkey is trying to do something against Iranian intrest, Iran should attack turkey in syria and and in iraq. if this attacks happen erdogan will know where it comes from and maybe step a bit back.


 This is not the Ottoman-Safavid era. Iran and Turkey are not enemies nor are they friends. They are living day by day as neighbours. Can't do much except coexist together.

On a regime level i won't even talk about how the Erdogan family literally became millionaires through the Iran sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> And bringing iranian Shia proxies



Pro-Iranian groups in Syria have no agenda nor history of attacks against Turkey. As opposed to Al-Qaida type organizations said to have been sent to Karabakh, since these are officially enemies of Iran.



> and PKK to Turkey's doorstep was ok?



Initially the PKK was created inside Turkey. Concerning their presence outside Turkish borders, Iran did not bring them to these areas (KRG-ruled Qandil mountains in northern Iraq, US-controlled northeastern Syria, etc).

___



Shawnee said:


> Pashinian came to power in a color revolution and replaced Rus
> 
> He opened an embassy in Israel. Don’t you guys think, it is also Eu and US job to help him?



Wasn't aware he opened an embassy there. In previous comments, I talked about Erevan's rapprochment with the US regime in the aftermath of the CIA-sponsored colored "revolution" and assumed it could possibly lead to a parallel rapprochment with the zionist entity, but didn't know this had effectively taken place already. Also I had referred to Pashynian and Sarksian as "presidents" when in fact they are prime ministers of Armenia, so I must now correct that detail (not that it would be of great consequence to the discussion).

Now, this offers additional reason for Iran to stay neutral in the current spat. If anything, Iran will now be able to confront Armenia with the fact that there's nothing to be gained from establishing or enhancing ties with the US and zionist regimes. Armenians hardly got anything out of this, and when they needed international support the most, i. e. during the recent conflict with Azarbaijan, they enjoyed as good as no assistance whatsoever from their newfound "partners". Which should make them rethink and revise this recent foreign policy reorientation of theirs.

Of course the major exception to and red line for Iranian neutrality ought to be the arrival of characterized anti-Iranian terrorists (or any other zionist-controlled or actual Isra"el"i assets) on the border. On this point, Iranian intervention would be perfectly legitimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SalarHaqq said:


> Pro-Iranian groups in Syria have no agenda nor history of attacks against Turkey. As opposed to Al-Qaida type organizations said to have been sent to Karabakh, since these are officially enemies of Iran.
> 
> 
> sia-friendly Serkisian. He decreased its dependence on Iran through using Turkish transportation.
> 
> The PKK was created inside Turkey. As for their presence outside Turkish borders, Iran did not bring them to these areas (Qandil mountains in northern Iraq, US-controlled northeastern Syria, etc).
> 
> ___
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't aware he opened an embassy there. In previous comments, I talked about Erevan's rapprochment with the US regime in the aftermath of the CIA-sponsored colored "revolution" and assumed it could possibly lead to a parallel rapprochment with the zionist entity, but didn't know this had effectively taken place already. Also I had referred to Pashynian and Sarksian as "presidents" when in fact they are prime ministers of Armenia, so I'll have to correct that little detail (not that it would be of great consequence to the discussion itself).
> 
> Now, this offers additional reason for Iran to stay neutral in the current spat. If anything, Iran will now be able to confront Armenia with the fact that one does not get much out of establishing or enhancing ties with the US and zionist regimes. Erevan hardly gained anything out of this, and when it needed international support the most, i. e. during the recent conflict with Azarbaijan, they enjoyed as good no assistance whatsoever from their newfound "partners". Which should make them rethink and revise this recent foreign policy reorientation of theirs.
> 
> Of course the major exception to and red line for Iranian neutrality ought to be the arrival of characterized anti-Iranian terrorists (or any other zionist-controlled or actual Isra"el"i assets) on the border. On this point, Iranian intervention would be perfectly legitimate.



No comments on Chabahar, Kulbushan Yadav, Kabul puppet government, BLF, and attempted hit on Mufti Taqi Usmani?

Hmm...


----------



## Hormuz

Dariush the Great said:


> This is not the Ottoman-Safavid era. Iran and Turkey are not enemies nor are they friends. They are living day by day as neighbours. Can't do much except coexist together.
> 
> On a regime level i won't even talk about how the Erdogan family literally became millionaires through the Iran sanctions.



not enemies? all was good before erdogan changed his politics 2014 and start supporting terrorist who directly threaten Iran and Iranian intrests. 

yes specialy in ahmadinejad period they sold a lot of turkeys gold to Iran under the market price. 
his son in law berat albayrak made oil delas with isis. so they made of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Hormuz said:


> you need to go a bit back in history i say it once again there wouldn't be any iranian proxies wouldn't it been for american saudi zionist creating isis. NO country would tolerate terrorist at it borders. since the 2nd world war the western policy in the middle east was wrong. they created wars between nations destabilized countries. only to install pro western regimes.
> but what happend since the 50s no matter what they did it was somehow in favour of Iran. all other countries would use the advantage if they could. i think you still see it as a sectarian thing, but if you sit down and just see it as a geopolitical game than everything will makes sense.
> just open the middle east map and see what is connected to what and of course you need to have understanding of the historical and political facts (otherwise in won't change).
> 
> i don't have much time these days, but if you make research for pkk and pjak then you'll find that israel is supporting them openly. *AND i say it again no other turkish administration had that much coorperation in military and economy with isreal then under erdogan. even the israelis supporting kurdish rebels train them and sending them weapons. *
> cause it's not about religion and sceterion wars it's about geopolitics economic coorperation. we have nearly 200 countries. america got more then 700 bases in 200 countries you think they what to bring christianity?
> yes there was a time Iran supported pkk it was in the 90s. at that time the turkey and Iran had their problems. it's never one sided. there is always a reason. Iran and turkey ties wasn't good in the 90s. Iran supoorted pkk and turkey supported azeris seperatist in Iran. thats a game.
> but believe you me erdogan is poison for the turkish poeple, he tries to dance on every wedding and thats not possible. one day he have to choose a side.
> 
> and for pakistan and Iran relations. these two countries never had big issues. we some border problems but as for now we change intelligence together and we have alot of coming and going by our two militaries.
> thats why i don't understand some pakistani peoples hate towards Iranian here.



It all comes down to which side you believe: Turkey/Azerbaycan/Syrian people/Iraqi Sunnis or Iran/Hezbollah/Assad regime/Iraqi Shia government.

It is am impasse, so let us leave it there.

As for Pakistan and Iran, Solemani's little stunt before Balakot was a giant stab in our back. We are fighting India on our East, we shouldn't have to worry about Iran from our West. However your government saw fit to establish Indian terror/spy apparatus in Chabahar after Taliban kicked them out of Afghanistan. Then the flood of Shia pilgrims with COVID back to our country. Illegal recruitment of our pilgrims for Liwa Zanabiyuon to fight our ally Turkey. New nexus in Oman against us. When MBS visited Pakistan, you guys politicized the issue and issued threats again. So too the support of BLF, and treating Riggi in your hospital.

List goes on.

Is this the behavior of a friend?


Hormuz said:


> not enemies? all was good before erdogan changed his politics 2014 and start supporting terrorist who directly threaten Iran and Iranian intrests.
> 
> yes specialy in ahmadinejad period they sold a lot of turkeys gold to Iran under the market price.
> his son in law berat albayrak made oil delas with isis. so they made of money.



Turkey and Pakistan are still helping Iran skirt sanctions and smuggle oil across the borders.

We are not Gulf Arabs, we don't have an existential struggle with iran.


----------



## Fulgrim

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> And bringing iranian Shia proxies and PKK to Turkey's doorstep was ok?
> 
> Bringing Indian terror apparatus to Chabahar was ok?




you ever think about things you write? 
where iran is brings pkk troops to turkish borders? iran some time fight like turkey against kurdish rebels in the border areas of iran. and some time they make operations at the same time like the turks ageinst this kurdish groups. where iran brings shia terrorists to turkish borders? there are no terrorist, they fight ageinst isis and are no risk for turkey they are in Syrian area and if Syria is save they can go home. but turkey start war there ageinst that groups that try to save Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Fulgrim said:


> you ever think about things you write?
> where iran is brings pkk troops to turkish borders? iran some time fight like turkey against kurdish rebels in the border areas of iran. and some time they make operations at the same time like the turks ageinst this kurdish groups. where iran brings shia terrorists to turkish borders? there are no terrorist, they fight ageinst isis and are no risk for turkey they are in Syrian area and if Syria is save they can go home. but turkey start war there ageinst that groups that try to save Syria.



Exactly, your narrative blinds you. There is nothing more to discuss.

PKK is in coalition in Syria with Assad and Iranian proxies, but I guess you don't know about it.

We can discuss Syria later in the relevant thread.


----------



## 925boy

Fulgrim said:


> you ever think about things you write?
> where iran is brings pkk troops to turkish borders? iran some time fight like turkey against kurdish rebels in the border areas of iran. and some time they make operations at the same time like the turks ageinst this kurdish groups. where iran brings shia terrorists to turkish borders? there are no terrorist, they fight ageinst isis and are no risk for turkey they are in Syrian area and if Syria is save they can go home. but turkey start war there ageinst that groups that try to save Syria.


LMAO.....he decided to pretend to not understand what you said when he cant combat your logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> No comments on Chabahar, Kulbushan Yadav, Kabul puppet government, BLF, and attempted hit on Mufti Taqi Usmani?
> 
> Hmm...



The discussion was about Iran and Turkey (since initially your reaction was to aryobarzan's comment about the deployment of such groups on her borders being for Tehran). I'm not certain that the quoted topics are directly relevant in this regard. Unless you mean to suggest that Turkey is entitled to jeopardize Iran's national security because Iran purportedly did so against Pakistan (I'm not sure Ankara herself would invoke this as a justification).

I also prefer not to comment on things I know too little about. My understanding is that there's no official accusation by the government of Pakistan that Iran deliberately hosted an Indian agent in Chabahar with the goal of destabilizing Pakistan. The same would apply to claims that the BLF is using Iranian territory as a safe haven to attack Pakistani forces. I also remember @raptor22 posting a statement from Pakistani officials to the effect that Iran bears no responsability in the Yadav affair.

Regarding mufti Usmani, I didn't see conclusive proof of Iranian implication, but moreover this begs the question what Iran would stand to gain from attempting to assassinate a cleric who as far as I'm aware has neither been known for taking strong anti-Iran positions nor for legitimizing sectarian killings of Pakistani civilians? In Iraq, according to credible sources, activists have just recently been targeted in CIA / Mossad false flag operations right in the middle of US-sponsored anti-Iran protests, so these murders could then be blamed on Iran, as part of a comprehensive policy to torpedo relations between Tehran and her neighbors (part of Trump's and his zionist masters' "maximum pressure" policy). Why is it not plausible for the same hands to be at work in Pakistan, against Pakistan's true interest?

The Kabul government is backed by the US regime even more than by Iran, and is also recognized and supported by Turkey. Should the latter two not also be reproached for their ties with Kabul if we are to condemn Iran for the same thing? Maybe this could be a starting point to ponder whether the degree of Islamabad's relations with Washington and the large US embassy do more good than harm to Pakistan, or whether it's the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> No comments on Chabahar, Kulbushan Yadav, Kabul puppet government, BLF, and attempted hit on Mufti Taqi Usmani?
> 
> Hmm...


what about Chabahar , we started it before Gwaddar in fact you copied us on that and instead of us complaining you re the one who complain .
you made Kabul government a possibility by open your Air and land to the invading party . we didn't allowed them use our territory for that.
BLF is Pakistan internal matter fix your shit in Baluchistan and it made everything a lot easier here 
Also about Taqi Osmani if your police is more than one year that have key leads that can result in arrest of the one who commit it and still don't ac on it we are not responsible go ask your government and judiciary system and police force why .
about Kulbushan Yadav it clearly explained why it has nothing to do with us and you still complaining.


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> As for Pakistan and Iran, Solemani's little stunt before Balakot was a giant stab in our back. We are fighting India on our East, we shouldn't have to worry about Iran from our West. However your government saw fit to establish Indian terror/spy apparatus in Chabahar after Taliban kicked them out of Afghanistan. Then the flood of Shia pilgrims with COVID back to our country. Illegal recruitment of our pilgrims for Liwa Zanabiyuon to fight our ally Turkey. New nexus in Oman against us. When MBS visited Pakistan, you guys politicized the issue and issued threats again. So too the support of BLF, and treating Riggi in your hospital.


the first part even don't worth answering as it is explained many times . and your government didn't asked us not to send the pilgrims back also the fact remain that majority of your initial patient come from Europe but you tend to not mention that.
about recruiting Pakistani people for Liwa Zanabiyuon there is nothing illegal about it both Pakistan and Iran consider it as legitimate organization and its just like your national apply for legitimate work oversea . if its illegal its not you who must tell us , its your foreign ministry , have any complaint go take it to them. and when any Indian representative visit Iran you politicize it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The same applies to claims that the BLF is using Iranian territory to attack Pakistani forces.


what Iran territory , it happened more than 20km inside Pakistan and the terrorist escaped inside Pakistan not toward Iran . and then some Pakistani media claimed the terrorist opened fire from Iranian side of the border .

for Gods sake it happened more than 20km inside Pakistan what they used Artillery rockets ? ballistic missiles ?


SalarHaqq said:


> Regarding mufti Usmani, I didn't see conclusive proof of Iranian implication, but moreover this begs the question what Iran would stand to gain from attempting to assassinate a cleric who as far as I'm aware has neither been known for taking strong anti-Iran positions nor for legitimizing sectarian killings of Pakistani civilians?


they even don't have inconclusive proof that implicate any body . their police more than one and half years go claimed thy have evidence who did it and soon make an arrest but still they didn't do any move

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> PKK is in coalition in Syria with Assad and Iranian proxies, but I guess you don't know about it.


 
well thats not true. i don't know what sources you have but it need to be proved. 









Iranian-Turkish deal to fight PKK risks harming stability of Iraq's Kurdish region


The PKK and its affiliated Iranian offshoot PJAK promise to resist 'expansionist' plans by neighbouring countries




www.middleeasteye.net





please read this articel. as i said there was a time in the 90s when Iran gave limited support to pkk cause at that time turkey and Iran hadn't good relations. it was teh time when khatami was president.

since the american invasion of iraq turkey and Iran and had joit many opertions together against pkk and pjak. 
even now syrian army force fighting ypg in syria. sometimes i feel that you don't make a research, you hear something somwhere and thats it. 









Iran–PJAK conflict - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





the pjek was a affiliation from pkk. so how can Iran support pkk and same time fighting pjek which is basically pkk in iraq. there is no logic behind your claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fulgrim

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Exactly, your narrative blinds you. There is nothing more to discuss.
> 
> PKK is in coalition in Syria with Assad and Iranian proxies, but I guess you don't know about it.
> 
> We can discuss Syria later in the relevant thread.




And why? becourse Turkey Attack Syria. If Turkey hasn’t Attack Syria, than Sooner or later Assad take the kurdish territory back. But Turkey bring the Kurds and Assad together. With these attack. Turkey make These Not Iran or Assad. You have to look why Thinges Happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

یک روحیه تحقیرپذیری و تهدید پذیری در اقایون به وجود اومده که سابقه نداشته

برای اوباما شیر بودند و سرباز امریکایی رو گریه مینداختن ولی جلوی ترامپ ذلیل شدند
میترسن لابد حرکت احمقانه ای بکنه

اگه زمان اوباما اونقد زر نمیزدن الان جلوی ترامپ اینقد حقیر به نظر نمی اومدند‌‌
زمان اوباما اورانیوم سریعتر غنی میشد

رفتن عراق پول نفت ازاد کنند و شاید اقلام مجاز دارویی و غذایی وارد کنند‌
خاک بر سر ها خوبه عراق به برقتون نیاز داره
این حقارتتون از سر پیریه یا از اوایل انقلاب درس گرفتین

اون موقع که باید حسابگر میبودند شدند چه گوارا و از دیوار سفارت بالا رفتن

الان سر پیری هر از گاهی یه فحشی میدند و تهدیدی میکنند

ترامپ فاک هم بهشون گفت و جوابی نگرفت و خوب دفعه بعد جسورتر میگه

بیخود مشکلات رو تقصیر روحانی نیندازیم
مشکل جای دیگست

از بی بخاری اینها اسم قاچاقچی شد کولبر و مقدس‌ شد
مبادا پس گردن موبایل قاپ ها بزنید زشته برامون

و جوون رعنای هجده ساله کشور در مرز کشته میشه و هیچ صدایی نمیاد
نفت در برابر غذا شد افتخار

جرات موشک رونمایی کردن و نمایش هسته ای هم ندارند‌
از اون جوونک کره شمالی هم کمتر شدند
ثمره هشتاد نود سال زندگی

یه مشت بی خاصیت امام جمعه کرده که هنرشون تهدید دخترای بی حجابه
خوب زورتون به ترامپ نمیرسه اینور خالی کنین خودتونو​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Illegal recruitment of our pilgrims for Liwa Zanabiyuon to fight our ally Turkey



they fought turkey? they fought isis. sorry yes they fought turkey cause turkey was and is a supporter of isis. my fault. you really are against shias fighting against a group who behead women and children sunni shia no matter what they are. you told me that who says the shahada is not to be killed. but i guess there are exceptions. it's a matter who kill them. they rather are friends with israel and shake hands with bibi and mccain. and you call those countries finance them give them weapons logistic your allies? really?









Wall Street Journal: Israel Caught Red-handed Aiding al-Qaeda in Syria - 21st Century Wire


21WIRE + Asa Winstanley | The evidence speaks for itself, even though Israel and the US continue to play dumb on the issue.




21stcenturywire.com





here you can see how israel helping al nusra and treat them in israeli military hospital.

i never see one of you guys condem isis and al nusra and al qaida, the american policy in the middle east israel. and never talk or condem turkey to support those barbaric groups. you just avoid that and post about something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SalarHaqq said:


> The discussion was about Iran and Turkey (since initially your reaction was to aryobarzan's comment about the deployment of such groups on her borders being for Tehran). I'm not certain that the quoted topics are directly relevant in this regard. Unless you mean to suggest that Turkey is entitled to jeopardize Iran's national security because Iran purportedly did so against Pakistan (I'm not sure Ankara herself would invoke this as a justification).
> 
> I also prefer not to comment on things I know too little about. My understanding is that there's no official accusation by the government of Pakistan that Iran deliberately hosted an Indian agent in Chabahar with the goal of destabilizing Pakistan. The same would apply to claims that the BLF is using Iranian territory as a safe haven to attack Pakistani forces. I also remember @raptor22 posting a statement from Pakistani officials to the effect that Iran bears no responsability in the Yadav affair.
> 
> Regarding mufti Usmani, I didn't see conclusive proof of Iranian implication, but moreover this begs the question what Iran would stand to gain from attempting to assassinate a cleric who as far as I'm aware has neither been known for taking strong anti-Iran positions nor for legitimizing sectarian killings of Pakistani civilians? In Iraq, according to credible sources, activists have just recently been targeted in CIA / Mossad false flag operations right in the middle of US-sponsored anti-Iran protests, so these murders could then be blamed on Iran, as part of a comprehensive policy to torpedo relations between Tehran and her neighbors (part of Trump's and his zionist masters' "maximum pressure" policy). Why is it not plausible for the same hands to be at work in Pakistan, against Pakistan's true interest?
> 
> The Kabul government is backed by the US regime even more than by Iran, and is also recognized and supported by Turkey. Should the latter two not also be reproached for their ties with Kabul if we are to condemn Iran for the same thing? Maybe this could be a starting point to ponder whether the degree of Islamabad's relations with Washington and the large US embassy do more good than harm to Pakistan, or whether it's the opposite.



Ofcourse you have nothing to say against Iran. I would not expect you to.

However it is beneficial for Iranian members to know the view from the Pakistani side.

Also Turkey is a very rational actor, regardless of Iranian inability to understand it.

It is the reason that the majority of the Muslim world supports the Turks.



Fulgrim said:


> And why? becourse Turkey Attack Syria. If Turkey hasn’t Attack Syria, than Sooner or later Assad take the kurdish territory back. But Turkey bring the Kurds and Assad together. With these attack. Turkey make These Not Iran or Assad. You have to look why Thinges Happen.



It was not acceptable for Assad to slaughter the Sunni majority of Syria. He went way overboard. He chased out a significant percentage of the Syrian people, who became refugees and had to flee.



Hormuz said:


> they fought turkey? they fought isis. sorry yes they fought turkey cause turkey was and is a supporter of isis. my fault. you really are against shias fighting against a group who behead women and children sunni shia no matter what they are. you told me that who says the shahada is not to be killed. but i guess there are exceptions. it's a matter who kill them. they rather are friends with israel and shake hands with bibi and mccain. and you call those countries finance them give them weapons logistic your allies? really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall Street Journal: Israel Caught Red-handed Aiding al-Qaeda in Syria - 21st Century Wire
> 
> 
> 21WIRE + Asa Winstanley | The evidence speaks for itself, even though Israel and the US continue to play dumb on the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21stcenturywire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you can see how israel helping al nusra and treat them in israeli military hospital.
> 
> i never see one of you guys condem isis and al nusra and al qaida, the american policy in the middle east israel. and never talk or condem turkey to support those barbaric groups. you just avoid that and post about something else.



War crimes were on both sides. By far the most vile entity in Syria is the atheist dictator Assad whom you guys are supporting.

Tag me in the Syrian thread, we can continue there.


----------



## Shawnee

اگه ده میلیارد دلار نقد هم از عراق وارد کنند اخرش با ذلت و حقارت پول گرفتند

اگه کالاهای مجاز دارویی و غذایی وارد کنند میشه اوج ذلیل بودن
دیگه خودشون هم میگن کالاهای مجاز
تمکین در برابر ترامپ تا این حد
خاککککک

حالا دلمون به موشکهایی خوش باشه که خاک میخورند و نتونستن ایران رو در برابر تحریم و تهدید محافظت کنن
موشکهایی که چنان دقیقند که خون از بینی کسی نیاد
یه بار هنر کردند معاون سابقی رو در عراق کشتند و گردن هم نگرفتند مبادا زشت بشه‌
وگرنه حتی یک عراقی رو هم تنبیه نکردند
از کی تا حالا اینقدر دموکرات منش و باکلاس و جنتلمن شدند

الان پیرمرد پیش خودش حساب کرده هرچی موشکی و هسته ای بی سر و صدا جلو بره بهتره

حواسش نیست ملت ذلتشو میبینن و خاموشی و بی عملیشو
ضعفشو میبینن که قدرتی نشون نده

نمیدونن زیرزیری چقدر کار انجام داده
یا حالا نداده

روزی که ملت خسته بشن و تظاهرات کنن و هواداراش کمتر بشن حسابگری هاش از دماغش در میاد
موشکها اونجا دیگه به کار نمیان
سردارشو زدن اومد خطبه بخوند. همه گفتن چی میخواد بگه اینبار

گفت باید قویتر شویم
تکبیر

اینو باید چهل سال پیش به امامش میگفت که زیادتر از حدش حرف نزنه

ترامپ اگه ببره که چهار سال وقت داره
اگر ببازه باز چند ماه وقت داره تا دم ترسو ها بگیره
و بدونه هر کاری بکنه اقایون صبر میکنن تا جو بیاد​


----------



## Shawnee

علت تمام ذلتشون دوست داشتن توله هاشونه
که اقازاده شدند
و اهل رفاهند و راحتی

توله کدوم اینها سر مرز نگهبانی رفته
اصلا سربازی رفته
جون مرزبان بی ارزشه چون توله هاشون نمیرن
بساز بفروشی میکنن

پارتی پیدا کردن برای سربازی عادی شده
مرزبانی مال فقراست این روزا
توله های اینها تهران میمونند
ارزو به دلم موند یه بار پسرهای اینها لب مرز یا توی سوریه شهید بشن‌
اما تهران میمونند یا خارج نشینن

این که دیگه تقصیر روحانی نیس‌
منتصبین خودشند

نوه های این جنتی و یزدی تا اون سر محمد خاتمی کدوم قبرستون سربازی رفتن​


----------



## Shawnee

ساده زیستی شده نمایش های تکراری

مجتبی رو با پراید نمایش بده
یا کفش و کلاه کنه بره کوه

اگر توله های امام جمعه هاش لب مرز شهید بشن اون ساده زیستی مسوولینه
منصوبانش در امور مذهبی جزو بدترینها در بی عار بودن و بی خاصیتی و توله پروری

اسم توله پروری و اقازادگی شده خونواده دار بودن
بقیه مردم خونواده ندارن

حکومت علی برقرار کرد برای ما​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Also Turkey is a very rational actor, regardless of Iranian inability to understand it.



I don't believe Iranian policy makers are unable to properly assess Turkey's actions. As for Iranian users on this thread, I don't recall them qualfying these actions as irrational (whether or not they represent a challenge in terms of national security to Iran and the question of rationality are separate discussions).



> It was not acceptable for Assad to slaughter the Sunni majority of Syria. He went way overboard.



The Syrian army didn't target anyone based on confessional affiliations. Had he had an agenda of suppressing Sunni Muslims, president Assad would have started with his own wife, with the Syrian cabinet, the country's civil service, a considerable percentage of his own troops and even much of the general staff of the Syrian armed forces (including a host of generals), all of which happen to be of Sunni Muslim confession.



> He chased out a significant percentage of the Syrian people, who became refugees and had to flee.



People fled war, they weren't intentionally displaced by the government. Given that a number of large, well equipped refugee camps had been established in neighboring countries (especially Turkey) right on the borders with Syria, and that the prospect of a purportedly peaceful, hassle-free life in the "paradisiacal" west was dangled in front of Syrians, with the assistance of NGO's funded by Soros & co, this greatly contributed to encouraging many to abandon their war-torn country.



> By far the most vile entity in Syria is the atheist dictator Assad whom you guys are supporting.



Is there proof that Bashar Al-Assad is atheist? It's a common sight to see him take part in collective prayers. Since we aren't able to read what's in people's minds nor to look into their hearts, and since Assad himself never suggested he is an atheist, don't you think it might be sinful to judge someone's faith in that manner?

The person who kept bombarding the forum with this terminology was zionist user "500", surely hoping to incite readers against president Assad and Iran.

Besides, if a country ruled by an atheist is undeserving of one's support, then shouldn't one by the same logic also express reservations about a certain other country whose government is throwing Muslim clerics in jail, banning hijab at universities, allowing gay parades to be held and whose president lays flowers at the feet of an obelisk?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

SalarHaqq said:


> I don't believe Iranian policy makers are unable to properly assess Turkey's actions. As for Iranian users on this thread, I don't recall them qualfying these actions as irrational (whether or not they represent a challenge in terms of national security to Iran and the question of rationality are separate discussions).
> 
> 
> 
> The Syrian army didn't target anyone based on confessional affiliations. If he had had an agenda of suppressing Sunni Muslims, president Assad would have started with his own wife, with the Syrian cabinet, the country's civil service, a considerable percentage of his own troops and even much of the general staff of the Syrian armed forces (including a host of generals), all of which happen to be of Sunni Muslim confession.
> 
> 
> 
> People fled war, they weren't intentionally displaced by the government. Given that well equipped refugee camps had been established in neighboring countries (especially Turkey) right on the borders to Syria, and that the prospect of peaceful, hassle-free life in the so-called "paradise" of the west was dangled in front of Syrians, with the assistance of NGO's financed by Soros & co, this greatly contributed to encouraging many to abandon their war-torn country.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there proof that Bashar Al-Assad is atheist? It's a common sight to see him take part in collective prayers. Since we aren't able to read what's in people's minds nor to look into their hearts, don't you think it might be sinful to judge someone's faith in that manner?
> 
> The person who kept bombarding the forum with this terminology was zionist user "500", surely hoping to incite readers against president Assad and Iran.
> 
> Besides, if a country ruled by an atheist is undeserving of one's support, then why should one not also express reservations about a certain other country whose government is throwing Muslim clerics in jail, banning hijab at universities, allowing gay parades to be held and whose president lays flowers at the feet of an obelisk?



Ofcourse you think this way, that is why you stay in the Iranian Defence Forum and hardly venture out, despite being Pakistani.

The coming years are going to put you into a very difficult choice to choose between your country or an increasingly hostile neighbor.

I can only imagine the Iranian rage when Afghanistan, Azerbaycan, Syria, and Iraq fall out of Iranian influence.

Already you can feel the uncertainty in this thread.

Let's wait and see how it will play out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Ofcourse you think this way, that is why you stay in the Iranian Defence Forum and hardly venture out, despite being Pakistani.
> 
> The coming years are going to put you into a very difficult choice to choose between your country or an increasingly hostile neighbor.
> 
> I can only imagine the Iranian rage when Afghanistan, Azerbaycan, Syria, and Iraq fall out of Iranian influence.
> 
> Already you can feel the uncertainty in this thread.
> 
> Let's wait and see how it will play out.


It won't be a rage it will be a feast as the money we gave them so they can uphold a resemblance of functional country will be spent here .
Then we will see whose rage it be us or the one whom no longer recieve our free aids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Ofcourse you think this way, that is why you stay in the Iranian Defence Forum and hardly venture out, despite being Pakistani.
> 
> The coming years are going to put you into a very difficult choice to choose between your country or an increasingly hostile neighbor.
> 
> I can only imagine the Iranian rage when Afghanistan, Azerbaycan, Syria, and Iraq fall out of Iranian influence.
> 
> Already you can feel the uncertainty in this thread.
> 
> Let's wait and see how it will play out.



As said before, I do not believe Pakistan-Iran relations are headed towards a crisis.

Azarbaijan has not been under Iranian influence to fall out of it now. Regarding Iraq and Syria, I very much doubt they will distance themselves from Iran. Your forecast (or is it the expression of a personal wish?) pretty much echoes the US-Isra"el"i-controlled mainstream media narrative (and agenda).

For the past 8 years or so, the idea that Iran is about to being "driven out" of Iraq and Syria has been repeated non-stop by zionists and their lackeys, only to be invalidated by the actual events.

In general, the business of impatiently longing for Iran's downfall is hardly a rewarding one. You seem to be somewhat new to it, so perhaps might you want to take a brief look at the cohort of exiled Iranian oppositionists, who for 40+ years have been singing in vain this tune of an imminent collapse of the Islamic Republic.

By they grace of God the enemy shall keep failing just as it has failed so far, so that we won't have to witness the day when it turns its guns on Pakistan after being done with Iran.

Iran is everyone's bullwark against this (infamous Ralph Peters map reflecting actual zio-American strategy in Western Asia, kickstarted after the probable false-flag attacks of 9-11), so Iran and her Axis of Resistance deserve to be backed by everyone:







Not sure what uncertainty in this thread you're referring to, but if you're basing your appraisal of geopolitical developments on the impression gained from reading the present thread (or on what Iranians or Iranian-looking/-sounding ID's in general say on the internet), I'd humbly suggest to rethink this method.




Hack-Hook said:


> It won't be a rage it will be a feast as the money we gave them so they can uphold a resemblance of functional country will be spent here .
> Then we will see whose rage it be us or the one whom no longer recieve our free aids.



If the zio-Americans are hell bent on trying everything in their power to subvert ties between Iran and her allies, it's not out of a desire to help Iran spend more money at home: it's because they want to undermine Iran's strategic depth and deterrence, a crucial first step prior to bringing the war onto Iranian soil. The network of regional allies is one of Iran's most solid security guarantees, something Saddam lacked and we saw how it ended for Iraq.

Iran hasn't spent that much money on these countries anyway, zionist propaganda is intentionally making exaggerated claims in this regard, in order to turn public opinion in Iran against the Islamic Republic's foreign policy. And as said, this was money well spent because it served urgent national security imperatives, namely repelling a concerted aggression on Iran's allies whose ultimate target had always been Iran herself. So this spending by Iran was every bit as necessary as the money spent on defending the nation during the 8-year war imposed by Saddam's Iraq.

That said, Iran is increasingly turning relations to her allies into economically profitable ones, as seen with the procurement of gold from Venezuela (obtained in exchange for cheaply produced gasoline), the export of electricity to Iraq, or the lucrative (at least in the long term) reconstruction contracts signed with Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OldTwilight

Summary : Thanks to I.R corruption , we are fucked.
even in Qajar era there were strong and wise men and people had hope for better era.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315893830105866241

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

OldTwilight said:


> Summary : Thanks to I.R corruption , we are fucked.
> even in Qajar era there were strong and wise men and people has hope for better era.



Summary: much like exiled oppositionists, you've been repeating the same mantra for a decade or so online, yet there's nothing much the enemy has been able to do against Islamic Iran, despite resorting to a fully fledged "maximum pressure" campaign (i. e. to every possible hostile measure short of actual war).

No major change to Iran's position in the region (except that Yemen has added itself to the Axis of Resistance), steady expansion of Iran's military deterrence capabilies, systematic fizzling out of foreign-backed social unrest inside Iran, miserable failure of terrorist warfare against Iran (lowered frequency of attacks on Iran's borders), no collapse of the Iranian economy (promised day in day out for the past 40 years by oppositionists), no success in reinstating UN sanctions or in winning over major powers like China and Russia, let alone in grabbing territory from Iran as happened under the Qajar dynasty.

Pretending Iran was stronger and more succesful under the Qajars just shows how out of touch the comment I'm responding to really is.

And similar to oppositionists, your forecasts (or are they hopes?) will keep getting proven wrong.

By the way, the man in your profile picture was a protoypical I.R. official.


----------



## sha ah

The Turks can't build a land bridge to Azerbaijan. Putin and the Russians are a few steps ahead of the game and won't allow it. Russia has stated that they will not tolerate any direct attack on Armenia proper. 

Turkey stands no chance against Russia from a military standpoint. Turkey is giving Russia billions of dollars to purchase more S-400 batteries and to build nuclear power plants, not to mention the pipelines that go through Turkish territory. 

Putin has Erdogan on a leach. As soon as Erdogan tries over extending his hand, Putin will firmly pull on the leach, that's all.

Turkey under Erdogan is collapsing economically and now desperately looking for a way out and looking to distract general attention towards various conflicts. However Erdogan doesn't have too many options left. 

Erdogan wants to steal southern Cyrprus's natural gas concessions but the threat of EU sanctions has forced Turkey to take a step back. On the other hand, the various conflicts abroad have more or less reached various stalemates. 

In Syria, Turkey spent billions and all they have to show for it is a few unstable agricultural, rural areas with no natural resources. Making further inroads will be costly and difficult and in the new year the SAA will launch a new offensive in Idlib. 

In Libya, Turkey has managed to consolidate GNA control over Tripoli. However the people of Libya are restless and constantly protesting. Haftar and the LNA control most of the oil resources. The GNA can barely pay their own bills. Turkey lost 20+ UAV's ($5 million a piece) and spent billions in Libya. 

They had their eyes on the city of Sirte however Egypt has warned that they will intervene if the city is attacked. A few months ago, Egyptian / UAE Rafale jets destroyed 3 Turkish air defenses in Watiya airbase. The Turks didn't even know what hit them. That event quickly dashed their hopes of further adventures in Libya. 

In Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) we saw what happened. 5000+ Azerbaijani soldiers / Turkish mercenaries have died so far. With the entire Azeri army numbering 50,000, it's obvious why the Azerbaijani's were forced to sign a ceasefire. Their initial goal was to liberate the entire enclave, however despite all their efforts, they have barely "liberated" 5% of the territory. Their territorial gains are minor and indecisive. All of their gains could easily be reversed at any time since their forces are surrounded by enemy units in a mountainous terrain without constant air support. 

In the long run, Erdogan has a faltering economy that is worsening by the day and thousands of restless, radical militants that are restless and just as much of a threat to Turkey as they are to its enemies. Billions have been spent with minor, inconsequential gains all across the board. Turkey is actually in a very precarious situation right now. 

Erdogan is currently embroiled in 3 warzones stretching from the Caucasus to north Africa. If the SAA, Armenians, LNA/Egyptians were to act in unison and launch major counter attacks all at once, Turkey's resources would be strained and they could easily lose all of their gains. 

So far the SAA are planning a major offensive in Idlib in the new year. The Armenians are determined and are constantly being resupplied with weapons. In my opinion, if Egypt and the LNA were to launch a major offensive tomorrow, they would inevitably be victorious. 

Egypt by itself has a formidable airforce, air defenses, missiles and a few thousand Abram tanks. Add to that the LNA and I don't see Turkey or the LNA being able to win. The only thing separating Egypt from Libya is a line in the sand that doesn't really exist. Turkey meanwhile has to send forces and supplies across the Mediterranean. 

Erdogan is playing a truly dangerous juggling game. He's playing with fire. One wrong move could leap to ruin and calamity. Unlike Iran, Turkey doesn't have massive natural resources to fall back on. Their economic situation is worsening and there really isn't any way out for them. Iran is planning to reform their currency soon but Turkey, they've already slashed 6 zeros from the Lira in 2005. Erdogan has truly dug himself into a hole with no way out. Only time will tell what the future holds but I don't see a bright future for Turkey or Erdogan anytime soon.



aryobarzan said:


> IMHO turkey is thinking long term...they want a land bridge to Azarbiagan...the transport of Arabs is only the first step to gain leverage on iran .when the time comes to action their land bridge they know iran will oppose that...they will use thses Arabs that by then have trained many Azaris to stop iran from any action...
> 
> The game is set ...time for iran to gain extra leverage on turkey...use turkey's natural enemies (there are many) just as they do...iran should think long term and plan accordingly...Sultan of the turks has big plans for this part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315881472251834370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315911816413884417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315684486949097474

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315401759658049539

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315753125194747905

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

SalarHaqq said:


> No major change to Iran's position in the region (except that Yemen has added itself to the Axis of Resistance), steady expansion of Iran's military deterrence capabilies, systematic fizzling out of foreign-backed social unrest inside Iran, miserable failure of terrorist warfare against Iran (remarkably low frequency of attacks on Iran's borders, especially in Sistan-Baluchistan), no collapse of the Iranian economy (promised day in day out for the past 40 years by people like of you), no success in reinstating UN sanctions or in winning over major powers like China and Russia, let alone in grabbing territory from Iran as happened under the Qajar dynasty.



Well , Its look like you either don't live in Iran or you not like an average Iranian father who has to pay for living of you his family ...

Are you an Iranian !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

OldTwilight said:


> Well , Its look like you either don't live in Iran or you not like an average Iranian father who has to pay for living of you his family ...
> 
> Are you an Iranian !?



Everyday in the west, I witness people who sleep in the streets or search inside garbage cans for food. And these countries here aren't sanctioned nor do their governments have any sort of a will to confront the zio-American empire like Iran does. What excuse do they have to let this happen to their people? How morally corrupt must these western regimes be for this to occur? I don't live in Iran, that's true. Nonetheless I believe you would probably also stand to gain in learning how billions struggle to feed themselves and their families all around the world, many of them in the most wealthy countries of all places - it's just that this wealth is distributed in such unequal ways.

I'm not denying existing hardships in Iran, but we have to be fair and balanced when assessing these. You're surely aware that under the Qajars, namely during World War I, some 10 million Iranians (a staggering 50% of the population!) were starved to death by the British regime. So quite frankly, there's no comparison beween the current situation and the Qajar era.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GWXP

sha ah said:


> The Turks can't build a land bridge to Azerbaijan. Putin and the Russians are a few steps ahead of the game and won't allow it. Russia has stated that they will not tolerate any direct attack on Armenia proper.
> 
> Turkey stands no chance against Russia from a military standpoint. Turkey is giving Russia billions of dollars to purchase more S-400 batteries and to build nuclear power plants, not to mention the pipelines that go through Turkish territory.
> 
> Putin has Erdogan on a leach. As soon as Erdogan tries over extending his hand, Putin will firmly pull on the leach, that's all.
> 
> Turkey under Erdogan is collapsing economically and now desperately looking for a way out and looking to distract general attention towards various conflicts. However Erdogan doesn't have too many options left.
> 
> Erdogan wants to steal southern Cyrprus's natural gas concessions but the threat of EU sanctions has forced Turkey to take a step back. On the other hand, the various conflicts abroad have more or less reached various stalemates.
> 
> In Syria, Turkey spent billions and all they have to show for it is a few unstable agricultural, rural areas with no natural resources. Making further inroads will be costly and difficult and in the new year the SAA will launch a new offensive in Idlib.
> 
> In Libya, Turkey has managed to consolidate GNA control over Tripoli. However the people of Libya are restless and constantly protesting. Haftar and the LNA control most of the oil resources. The GNA can barely pay their own bills. Turkey lost 20+ UAV's ($5 million a piece) and spent billions in Libya.
> 
> They had their eyes on the city of Sirte however Egypt has warned that they will intervene if the city is attacked. A few months ago, Egyptian / UAE Rafale jets destroyed 3 Turkish air defenses in Watiya airbase. The Turks didn't even know what hit them. That event quickly dashed their hopes of further adventures in Libya.
> 
> In Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) we saw what happened. 5000+ Azerbaijani soldiers / Turkish mercenaries have died so far. With the entire Azeri army numbering 50,000, it's obvious why the Azerbaijani's were forced to sign a ceasefire. Their initial goal was to liberate the entire enclave, however despite all their efforts, they have barely "liberated" 5% of the territory. Their territorial gains are minor and indecisive. All of their gains could easily be reversed at any time since their forces are surrounded by enemy units in a mountainous terrain without constant air support.
> 
> In the long run, Erdogan has a faltering economy that is worsening by the day and thousands of restless, radical militants that are restless and just as much of a threat to Turkey as they are to its enemies. Billions have been spent with minor, inconsequential gains all across the board. Turkey is actually in a very precarious situation right now.
> 
> Erdogan is currently embroiled in 3 warzones stretching from the Caucasus to north Africa. If the SAA, Armenians, LNA/Egyptians were to act in unison and launch major counter attacks all at once, Turkey's resources would be strained and they could easily lose all of their gains.
> 
> So far the SAA are planning a major offensive in Idlib in the new year. The Armenians are determined and are constantly being resupplied with weapons. In my opinion, if Egypt and the LNA were to launch a major offensive tomorrow, they would inevitably be victorious.
> 
> Egypt by itself has a formidable airforce, air defenses, missiles and a few thousand Abram tanks. Add to that the LNA and I don't see Turkey or the LNA being able to win. The only thing separating Egypt from Libya is a line in the sand that doesn't really exist. Turkey meanwhile has to send forces and supplies across the Mediterranean.
> 
> Erdogan is playing a truly dangerous juggling game. He's playing with fire. One wrong move could leap to ruin and calamity. Unlike Iran, Turkey doesn't have massive natural resources to fall back on. Their economic situation is worsening and there really isn't any way out for them. Iran is planning to reform their currency soon but Turkey, they've already slashed 6 zeros from the Lira in 2005. Erdogan has truly dug himself into a hole with no way out. Only time will tell what the future holds but I don't see a bright future for Turkey or Erdogan anytime soon.


Turkish export is 170bln$ and import is 210bln$----*a trade deficit of -40bln$* which must be financed by dollars coming into Turkey from Foreign Direct investments and foreign loans.

Now, this trade deficit situation can't last forever especially since foreign debt is already huge and FDI dries up---*devaluation of lira is inevitable due to balance of payment problems *

Currently, Turkey protects the value of lira by exhausting Central bank's forex reserves---they exhausted 65bln$ of their forex reserves to protect lira and their forex reserves stand today at only 41bln$ (compared to 107bln$ in 2017)

Now, as forex reserves are exhausted Turkey will have no other choice but to devalue lira even further.

*Devaluation of lira will result in rise of inflation* (as import becomes more expensive).

*Rise in inflation will force Central bank of Turkey to increase interest rate* in order to fight inflation.

*Increase of interest rate will make credit more expensive and will result in recession.

Foreign investors will withdraw their money from Turkey *due to worsening economic conditions and this *capital outflow will devalue Turkish currency even further*.

Because many companies and households in Turkey have big debts in dollars while income in lira---devaluation of currency will result in inability of households and companies to service their dollar debts----so *defaults and bank failures in few years are to be expected

So, probably, Turkey will experience economic crises and recession in few years...*

Now, economic crises will raise questions about political future of Erdogan.

*Economic crises might force Erdogan to start a neo-Ottoman war* in the Middle East, Caucasus or Eastern Mediterranean in order to distract his people's attention from domestic problems------so *expect Turkey becoming more aggressive in the next few years*

(also note that Putin started a war in Syria after devaluation of Russian ruble and recession in 2014 --and after this his approval rating increased dramatically )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Hormuz said:


> they fought turkey? they fought isis. sorry yes they fought turkey cause turkey was and is a supporter of isis. my fault. you really are against shias fighting against a group who behead women and children sunni shia no matter what they are. you told me that who says the shahada is not to be killed. but i guess there are exceptions. it's a matter who kill them. they rather are friends with israel and shake hands with bibi and mccain. and you call those countries finance them give them weapons logistic your allies? really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall Street Journal: Israel Caught Red-handed Aiding al-Qaeda in Syria - 21st Century Wire
> 
> 
> 21WIRE + Asa Winstanley | The evidence speaks for itself, even though Israel and the US continue to play dumb on the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21stcenturywire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you can see how israel helping al nusra and treat them in israeli military hospital.
> 
> i never see one of you guys condem isis and al nusra and al qaida, the american policy in the middle east israel. and never talk or condem turkey to support those barbaric groups. you just avoid that and post about something else.


Can you ask him what his opinion on Turkey RECRUITING SYrians to fight in Libya and Azerbaijan????? he seems only angry when its SHia Iran recruiting people....like i said, he doesnt like Iran, and he doesnt like CHristians. ive seen at least 2 posts of his attacking Iran on the AZ-AM thread, but then he will come over here to say there is nothing wrong with Iran..expert manipulator.

He went and reported my posts accusing ISI and Pakistani military of supporting indirectly Jaish Ul Adl and Jundollah attacks on Iran from the Pakistan border(but the mods didnt do crap, because it was a reasonable statement, they just ignored his babying...)...playing victim is natural for him, because its a tool of manipulation. US SOOOO distrusts pakistan govt right now, even US is moving military equipment t othe Afghan -Pakistan border to ensure the peace deal with Taliban is executed properly....US doesnt even sell Pakistan any weapons today....he will attack Shia countries and then play victim when Sunni countries like TUrkey or Pakistan get backlash.. let him say that TUrkish govt and military doesnt support ISIS here and i will give him a boat load of evidence that they do. i'm just waiting...ha ha .....

WHY HE ALWAYS ASKING OR MAKING COMMENTS ON OTHER THREADS OF PEOPLES NATIONALITY OR RELIGION?

"You are Bangladeshi so i dunno why you talk this way of Paksitan"
"He's a NIgerian CHristian, so i dunno why he doesnt like Pakistan since Nigeria and Pakistan have good relationship"(what simple thinking)
today i saw on the AZ-AM thread "you're not like other Vietnamese"..YO CAN THESE MODS REGULATE THIS MANN!!!! damn..just trolling with dangerous baiting tools and then why he gets the same currency back he will answer with "nobody should insult Pakistan"....smh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz

925boy said:


> Can you ask this vicious troll what his opinion on Turkey RECRUITING SYrians to fight in Libya and Azerbaijan????? he seems only angry when its SHia Iran recruiting people....like i said, he doesnt like Iran, and he doesnt like CHristians. ive seen at least 2 posts of his attacking Iran on the AZ-AM thread, but then he will come over here to say there is nothing wrong with Iran..expert manipulator.
> 
> He went and reported my posts accusing ISI and Pakistani military of supporting indirectly Jaish Ul Adl and Jundollah attacks on Iran from the Pakistan border(but the mods didnt do crap, because it was a reasonable statement, they just ignored his babying...)...playing victim is natural for him, because its a tool of manipulation. US SOOOO distrusts pakistan govt right now, even US is moving military equipment t othe Afghan -Pakistan border to ensure the peace deal with Taliban is executed properly....US doesnt even sell Pakistan any weapons today....he will attack Shia countries and then play victim when Sunni countries like TUrkey or Pakistan get backlash.. let him say that TUrkish govt and military doesnt support ISIS here and i will give him a boat load of evidence that they do. i'm just waiting...ha ha .....
> 
> WHY HE ALWAYS ASKING OR MAKING COMMENTS ON OTHER THREADS OF PEOPLES NATIONALITY OR RELIGION?
> 
> "You are Bangladeshi so i dunno why you talk this way of Paksitan"
> "He's a NIgerian CHristian, so i dunno why he doesnt like Pakistan since Nigeria and Pakistan have good relationship"(what simple thinking)
> today i saw on the AZ-AM thread "you're not like other Vietnamese"..YO CAN THESE MODS REGULATE THIS MANN!!!! damn..just trolling with dangerous baiting tools and then why he gets the same currency back he will answer with "nobody should insult Pakistan"....smh




i am not a member since long time. i still don't know the users here, but one thing i can say, if you confront them with something they don't give you an answer. they just jump to another topic to avoid the bitter truth. i still didn't see one prove of what they say about Iran. Iran is heloing indian spies even the pakistani goverment said thats not true.
how can people be so blind and don't see that ALL the situation now in the middle east is because of british, american and zionist imprealism. yes Iran use the situation and build up it's military and economical ties and became the major player in the region. pakistan turkey saudi qatar uae all would have done it BUT they couldn't. reason lack of discipline, logistic, military capacity etc. if one of those countries could do what Iran did, they wouldn't even think 1 sec about it (of course they treid later with isis al nusra and other proxies).
why the people don't condem saudi back terrorists who attacked Iran parlament? the people got killed there weren't innocent?
show me one case that for example hezbollah or other Iranian proxies went and attackt civilian places to send a message (i am not talking about civilian casualties in action, even if it would be for that then by faaaaaaar saudi and turkey are ahead of Iran and her allies).
and talking abizt turkey like it's a symbol for islam in the world. where alcohol, gay parades, beach parties (not a normal party but a type of sexual thing) are at least tolerated if not even in most places allowed.
everywhere in the world 99.9% of the terrorist attacks taken place no matter europe america (if you believe the official 11/9 report, the terrorist where saudis and emaratis) are from one of the sunnis branches yet they blame Iran doing this Iran doing that. and trying to explaine no sense thing without having historical background.

*AND PLEASE THOSE WHO WANT TO SAY IT'S NOT TRUE DON'T SEND MESSAGES NOW WITHOUT PROVING ME THE OPPOSITE.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316066351769845764

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316068065227010054

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

*Iraqi resistance groups fire 'all their weapons' against US troops if they fail to withdraw: Kata'ib Hezbollah*

*Iraq's anti-terror Kata'ib Hezbollah group says all Iraqi resistance groups and factions will “use all the weapons at their disposal” against American forces in the Arab country if Washington refuses to withdraw its forces despite a parliament’s decision to expel them from Iraq.*

In a joint statement on Saturday, Iraqi resistance groups agreed on a conditional ceasefire to American forces present in Iraq, saying they would halt their military operations against the US troops, including rocket attacks, providing that Washington does not persist in maintaining their presence in the Arab country.

They stressed that the “conditional opportunity” was created “to respect the good efforts made by some national and political figures to draw up a clear and specific timetable for the implementation of the decision of the Iraqi people, parliament, and government on withdrawal of foreign troops from Iraq.”









Iraqi resistance groups fire 'all their weapons' against US troops if they fail to withdraw: Kata'ib Hezbollah


An Iraq’s prominent resistance group says US troops must leave the country or they will be targeted by all weapons of the resistance factions.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepasgozar

For those that thought avenging Soleimani was over. It certainly is no where near being so.



I have to add this here, because our general is worthy of eternal praise:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Hormuz said:


> Iran is heloing indian spies even the pakistani goverment said thats not true.



Kulbushan Yadav.


925boy said:


> Can you ask this vicious troll what his opinion on Turkey RECRUITING SYrians to fight in Libya and Azerbaijan????? he seems only angry when its SHia Iran recruiting people....like i said, he doesnt like Iran, and he doesnt like CHristians. ive seen at least 2 posts of his attacking Iran on the AZ-AM thread, but then he will come over here to say there is nothing wrong with Iran..expert manipulator.
> 
> He went and reported my posts accusing ISI and Pakistani military of supporting indirectly Jaish Ul Adl and Jundollah attacks on Iran from the Pakistan border(but the mods didnt do crap, because it was a reasonable statement, they just ignored his babying...)...playing victim is natural for him, because its a tool of manipulation. US SOOOO distrusts pakistan govt right now, even US is moving military equipment t othe Afghan -Pakistan border to ensure the peace deal with Taliban is executed properly....US doesnt even sell Pakistan any weapons today....he will attack Shia countries and then play victim when Sunni countries like TUrkey or Pakistan get backlash.. let him say that TUrkish govt and military doesnt support ISIS here and i will give him a boat load of evidence that they do. i'm just waiting...ha ha .....
> 
> WHY HE ALWAYS ASKING OR MAKING COMMENTS ON OTHER THREADS OF PEOPLES NATIONALITY OR RELIGION?
> 
> "You are Bangladeshi so i dunno why you talk this way of Paksitan"
> "He's a NIgerian CHristian, so i dunno why he doesnt like Pakistan since Nigeria and Pakistan have good relationship"(what simple thinking)
> today i saw on the AZ-AM thread "you're not like other Vietnamese"..YO CAN THESE MODS REGULATE THIS MANN!!!! damn..just trolling with dangerous baiting tools and then why he gets the same currency back he will answer with "nobody should insult Pakistan"....smh



I am pulling up a thread to deal specifically with your accusations directly to Mods.

Until then, keep your nonsense out of this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

A recent post of mine on this thread was edited by Mods, reason? "Tone softened"....what is that even?? wow, PDF will keep surprising us.






PDF is censoring me..ha ha .....if this post gets deleted, then thats confirmation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## WebMaster

925boy said:


> It is very likely this troll hates Christians. He is now frequently referring to me as a "Nigerian Christian"....which is VERY suspicious because 99% of people on PDF dont refer to Christians that way. This might also explain why he is SOOOOO into supporting Azerbaijan....because Azerbaijan is killing CHristians in its war....the signs are showing...


Avoid calling others trolls and name calling. Stick to the topic, there is plenty of freedom of speech given here. Also back your sources when you say ISI supports attacks on Iran. Pakistan has zero interest in a weak Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315817952705499136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## makranman

Philosopher said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315817952705499136


what did they expect? we will never sit and watch them destroy iran.
Even if life is hard in iran (which it is!) we will always fight back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> The Turks can't build a land bridge to Azerbaijan. Putin and the Russians are a few steps ahead of the game and won't allow it. Russia has stated that they will not tolerate any direct attack on Armenia proper.
> 
> Turkey stands no chance against Russia from a military standpoint. Turkey is giving Russia billions of dollars to purchase more S-400 batteries and to build nuclear power plants, not to mention the pipelines that go through Turkish territory.
> 
> Putin has Erdogan on a leach. As soon as Erdogan tries over extending his hand, Putin will firmly pull on the leach, that's all.
> 
> Turkey under Erdogan is collapsing economically and now desperately looking for a way out and looking to distract general attention towards various conflicts. However Erdogan doesn't have too many options left.
> 
> Erdogan wants to steal southern Cyrprus's natural gas concessions but the threat of EU sanctions has forced Turkey to take a step back. On the other hand, the various conflicts abroad have more or less reached various stalemates.
> 
> In Syria, Turkey spent billions and all they have to show for it is a few unstable agricultural, rural areas with no natural resources. Making further inroads will be costly and difficult and in the new year the SAA will launch a new offensive in Idlib.
> 
> In Libya, Turkey has managed to consolidate GNA control over Tripoli. However the people of Libya are restless and constantly protesting. Haftar and the LNA control most of the oil resources. The GNA can barely pay their own bills. Turkey lost 20+ UAV's ($5 million a piece) and spent billions in Libya.
> 
> They had their eyes on the city of Sirte however Egypt has warned that they will intervene if the city is attacked. A few months ago, Egyptian / UAE Rafale jets destroyed 3 Turkish air defenses in Watiya airbase. The Turks didn't even know what hit them. That event quickly dashed their hopes of further adventures in Libya.
> 
> In Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) we saw what happened. 5000+ Azerbaijani soldiers / Turkish mercenaries have died so far. With the entire Azeri army numbering 50,000, it's obvious why the Azerbaijani's were forced to sign a ceasefire. Their initial goal was to liberate the entire enclave, however despite all their efforts, they have barely "liberated" 5% of the territory. Their territorial gains are minor and indecisive. All of their gains could easily be reversed at any time since their forces are surrounded by enemy units in a mountainous terrain without constant air support.
> 
> In the long run, Erdogan has a faltering economy that is worsening by the day and thousands of restless, radical militants that are restless and just as much of a threat to Turkey as they are to its enemies. Billions have been spent with minor, inconsequential gains all across the board. Turkey is actually in a very precarious situation right now.
> 
> Erdogan is currently embroiled in 3 warzones stretching from the Caucasus to north Africa. If the SAA, Armenians, LNA/Egyptians were to act in unison and launch major counter attacks all at once, Turkey's resources would be strained and they could easily lose all of their gains.
> 
> So far the SAA are planning a major offensive in Idlib in the new year. The Armenians are determined and are constantly being resupplied with weapons. In my opinion, if Egypt and the LNA were to launch a major offensive tomorrow, they would inevitably be victorious.
> 
> Egypt by itself has a formidable airforce, air defenses, missiles and a few thousand Abram tanks. Add to that the LNA and I don't see Turkey or the LNA being able to win. The only thing separating Egypt from Libya is a line in the sand that doesn't really exist. Turkey meanwhile has to send forces and supplies across the Mediterranean.
> 
> Erdogan is playing a truly dangerous juggling game. He's playing with fire. One wrong move could leap to ruin and calamity. Unlike Iran, Turkey doesn't have massive natural resources to fall back on. Their economic situation is worsening and there really isn't any way out for them. Iran is planning to reform their currency soon but Turkey, they've already slashed 6 zeros from the Lira in 2005. Erdogan has truly dug himself into a hole with no way out. Only time will tell what the future holds but I don't see a bright future for Turkey or Erdogan anytime soon.





GWXP said:


> Turkish export is 170bln$ and import is 210bln$----*a trade deficit of -40bln$* which must be financed by dollars coming into Turkey from Foreign Direct investments and foreign loans.
> 
> Now, this trade deficit situation can't last forever especially since foreign debt is already huge and FDI dries up---*devaluation of lira is inevitable due to balance of payment problems *
> 
> Currently, Turkey protects the value of lira by exhausting Central bank's forex reserves---they exhausted 65bln$ of their forex reserves to protect lira and their forex reserves stand today at only 41bln$ (compared to 107bln$ in 2017)
> 
> Now, as forex reserves are exhausted Turkey will have no other choice but to devalue lira even further.
> 
> *Devaluation of lira will result in rise of inflation* (as import becomes more expensive).
> 
> *Rise in inflation will force Central bank of Turkey to increase interest rate* in order to fight inflation.
> 
> *Increase of interest rate will make credit more expensive and will result in recession.
> 
> Foreign investors will withdraw their money from Turkey *due to worsening economic conditions and this *capital outflow will devalue Turkish currency even further*.
> 
> Because many companies and households in Turkey have big debts in dollars while income in lira---devaluation of currency will result in inability of households and companies to service their dollar debts----so *defaults and bank failures in few years are to be expected
> 
> So, probably, Turkey will experience economic crises and recession in few years...*
> 
> Now, economic crises will raise questions about political future of Erdogan.
> 
> *Economic crises might force Erdogan to start a neo-Ottoman war* in the Middle East, Caucasus or Eastern Mediterranean in order to distract his people's attention from domestic problems------so *expect Turkey becoming more aggressive in the next few years*
> 
> (also note that Putin started a war in Syria after devaluation of Russian ruble and recession in 2014 --and after this his approval rating increased dramatically )



Of course the odds of this happening are extremely low, but imagine Turkey reducing her ties with the US and Tel Aviv, operating further rapprochment with Moscow and daring to do the same with the Iran-led Axis of Resistance, as timidly commenced during the initial phase of Erdogan-Davutoglu's foreign policy conducted under the slogan "zero problems with neighbours", when the Shamgen trade and visa-free travel zone was envisaged, and when Turkey along with Brasil (under president Lula) mediated on Iran's nuclear dossier. For this to happen, Erdogan would need to shelve much of his neo-Ottoman dreams.

Retrospectively, it's unfortunate that during the so-called "Arab Spring", the Erdogan administration let Turkey be goaded into the fallacious prospect of being allowed to implement a subordinate zone of influence in the Middle East by means of associating herself with the American and Isra"el"i regime change plan for Syria. The main result of this policy shift, from the perspective of Ankara's geopolitical situation, was that a US-protected PKK-affiliate now controls much of the Syrian border with Turkey. Erdogan has revealed himself as a way too opportunistic, unstable and unprincipled leader.

I have a feeling that if the late Necmettin Erbakan had been given the chance to carry out the "Islamic experience" in Turkey instead of Erdogan, maybe then Ankara wouldn't have taken such an erratic path. In effect there's footage of Erbakan were he apparently warns of Erdogan as an untrustworthy if not traitorous element within the AKP; about a decade ago he also labelled Erdogan an "unconscious helper of the Western, Zionist world order" due to the latter's continued attempts to integrate the EU.




SalarHaqq said:


> If the zio-Americans are hell bent on trying everything in their power to subvert ties between Iran and her allies, it's not out of a desire to help Iran spend more money at home: it's because they want to undermine Iran's strategic depth and deterrence, a crucial first step prior to bringing the war onto Iranian soil. The network of regional allies is one of Iran's most solid security guarantees, something Saddam lacked and we saw how it ended for Iraq.
> 
> Iran hasn't spent that much money on these countries anyway, zionist propaganda is intentionally making exaggerated claims in this regard, in order to turn public opinion in Iran against the Islamic Republic's foreign policy. And as said, this was money well spent because it served urgent national security imperatives, namely repelling a concerted aggression on Iran's allies whose ultimate target had always been Iran herself. So this spending by Iran was every bit as necessary as the money spent on defending the nation during the 8-year war imposed by Saddam's Iraq.
> 
> That said, Iran is increasingly turning relations to her allies into economically profitable ones, as seen with the procurement of gold from Venezuela (obtained in exchange for cheaply produced gasoline), the export of electricity to Iraq, or the lucrative (at least in the long term) reconstruction contracts signed with Syria.



I forgot to add: Iran's regional network of allies is also critical in helping Iran circumvent the severe US-imposed sanctions regime. Can you imagine how much more bite the sanctions would have if Iran could no longer count on her allies within the Iraqi, Afghan etc state administrations? Once again, Iraq under Saddam did not enjoy this sort of an advantage and it cost her dearly. Hence why Iran must stand firmly against zio-American attempts to jeopardize her regional alliances.

Of course another factor benefitting Iran, which Iraq did not enjoy and which is unlikely to ever go away is Iran's sheer size in terms of population and therefore economic market. Thanks to this, a minimum amount of black market or official trade with countries such as the UAE, Qatar and Turkey is almost guaranteed to continue no matter how severe the US sanctions.

Third factor: between 2.5 and 3 million Iranians (and naturalized ex-Iranians) living abroad, particularly in north America (1 to 1.4 million, of which 220.000 in Canada according to official statistics from the regime in Ottawa), western Europe (an estimated maximum of 650.000, including 145.000 in Germany, about 100.000-120.000 in Scandinavia of which around 70.000 in Sweden, some 120.000 to 150.000 in the UK and France combined (significantly more so in the UK), about 80.000 in the Benelux countries of which 65.000 in the Netherlands, approximately 30.000 in Austria and Switzerland (20.000 in Austria alone)), the Persian Gulf (official UAE statistics claiming 500.000, probably closer to 350.000 or 400.000 since many residence-permit holders do not actually live there, with another 80.000 or so spread between Kuwait (45.000 according to 2012 census), Oman and Qatar, not so many in Saudi Arabia), parts of south Asia (maybe 45.000 or 50.000, essentially Iranian students temporarily staying in India and 14.000 mostly Baluch Iranians living in Pakistan), southeast Asia (approximately 75.000, most of them in Malaysia (some 60.000, with a relatively high proportion of students), the rest living mainly in Thailand, oddly including a few criminal smuggler gangs), Australia and New Zealand (perhaps 30.000 or 40.000, in the official 2004 census by Australia about 18.000 people claimed Iranian ancestry), and northeast Asia (less than 25.000 I would guess, most of them in Japan (probably fewer than in the 1990's, when for Japanese immigration standards, the number of Iranians living essentially in Tokyo and Kyoto was not negligible), a couple thousand in south Korea and a few less in China, essentially business people and students). This too helps Iran fight the sanctions. Iraq nowadays has almost as many of her people living abroad, but they mostly emigrated after and due to the US occupation and subsequent destruction of their country, so during the 1990's sanctions period Baghdad could not benefit quite as much from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philosopher

makranman said:


> what did they expect? we will never sit and watch them destroy iran.
> Even if life is hard in iran (which it is!) we will always fight back.



You see the problem they have is that they do not have the capability nor mettle to do anything else other than these sanctions, outside of peaceful measures. These sanctions at most will slow down Iran's inevitable path to a major power. So even though they understand ultimately all these sanctions are futile, this is the only power card they have to play. The other alternative is negotiations, which as Obama realised is the smartest play they can do. Trump is not smart enough to realise that hence the current cul-de-sac they're in. Biden will probably be smart enough to return to the JCPOA, but we'll see. These Americans don't seem to learn from even their own history, that's how you know they will ultimately reach their demise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

WebMaster said:


> Avoid calling others trolls and name calling. Stick to the topic, there is plenty of freedom of speech given here. Also back your sources when you say ISI supports attacks on Iran. Pakistan has zero interest in a weak Iran.


Bro, he called me a troll, i called him a troll, but where is your warning for him??? he makes accusations and you people dont do crap about it but when i hit on the truth, you mods start using different languages on me.

Actually, i am reading now about the ISI and jundollah thing on wikipedia..oh boy, its bringing up good information.

MY THESIS: ISI AND PAKISTANI MILITARY HAD TO GIVE SOME SORT OF APPROVAL OF FOREIGN(US, SAUDI ESPECIALLY)FUNDS AND ACTIVITIES ON PAKISTANI SOVEREIGN SOIL IN ORDER FOR JUNDOLLAH TO TO ACT AGAINST IRAN IN THE BALOCHOSTAN AREA. THATS MY THESIS! now let me back it up.

1. Jundollah is accepted as having a high level of professionalism in their attacks, and that alludes to sophisticated training, which isnt possible without support from a top military power.




https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/tehranbureau/2009/10/jundallah.html

2. There is so little way that Jundollah could have carried out such attacks on Iran without ISI or the Pakistani military knowing about it. Iranian MPs complained about this:




From the information above, even IRan's intelligence minister said that Pakistan was not "HELPING WITH INVESTIGATIONS RELATED TO JUNDOLLAH"...Some Iranian MPs in the snapshot above are confronting Iran's diplomatic and military apparatus for not confronting "Pakistan's harboring of Iran's enemies".






We know Saudis and US funded JUndollah....






AND WE KNOW PAKISTAN AND SAUDI ARABIA HAVE GOOD RELATIONS , SO What is the chance that a country(Pakistan) with good relations with another(Saudis)will not know about the latter funding a terorist group in the former?? in my opinion, there is almost no chance. ISI and Pakistani military are not naive or incompetent about whats happening in Pakistani territory.

3. EVen the founder of Jundollah, Rigi, used to be a former Taliban! Once again, we know ISI and Taliban have good relations, so whats the chance that a former Taliban who leads Jundollah would be unknown to ISI?




4. Even wikipedia lists Pakistan as an alleged ally of Jundollah(before it was disbanded offcourse, because it was used as a tool to disrupt IRan to quit its nuclear program- 1 reason US supported them):





ALSO, Pakistani govt currently hasnt even banned the offshoot of Jundollah called Jaush- Ul Adl:





WIth all this information, i believe i have rigorously defended my thesis that ISI indirectly supported Jundollah against IRan by allowing US and Saudi ARabia to use Pakistani territory for terrorism against Iran. We know Pakistani officials discussed Jundollah with US govt officials and they were secretive so why??




https://www.csmonitor.com/2007/0405/p99s01-duts.html

These are evidences and information strongly suggesting ISI knew about Jundollah, and allowed Jundollah carry out its activities from its territory in order to allow Saudis and AMericans take actions against Iran that were beneficial to their "national security"....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## peagle

925boy said:


> WOW.....WHAT A POST. I will say it again....WHAT.....A......POST! Congrats. if i could donate some crypto or something on this forum i wouldve done so. Your understanding and description of what is happening to and with Iran regionally and internationally is SPOT ON.
> 
> I'm not Muslim but i think i understand that IF there is a country to lead Muslims globally, it wont be a NATO or US proxy and it wont be dependent on western countries for economic survival. thats what i know. SOme are too westernized to even hold consensual Islamic credentials to lead the Muslim world, and some are too backwards and offer no worthy ideologies that can carry the masses forward....
> 
> This country called Iran is SOMETHING. There is no non-first world country that has opposed US wholeheartedly, and survived the onslaught from the US WITHOUT major support from a major competitor to the US. They want me to be amazed at them, when they do nothing amazing.....is there something i'm missing???? I will compliment when i see something good....and i will admonish when i see something bad....if you take the latter personal then thats your issue because that person is too emotional, i'm logical.
> 
> so much for 400 billion "Azeris in Iran"......smh....they're probably mad that Iranians dont have trigger irrational reactions because of ethnicity...if not some Iranians would've packed their AK47 and headed to Secular, pseudo athiest, Shia Azerbaijan to fight for them...smh...
> 
> I agree.
> 
> I've mentioned this multiple times, especially against this troll here and others who manipulated to make Iran look like terrorist supporter when their govt was also an accomplice in letting certain proxy terrorist groups attack Iranian law enforcement in the border regions with Pakistan.
> 
> 
> I've mentioned this multiple times....some of them will pretend they dunno what is happening, or say the region is not demarcated....but Iran has fenced up all its border with Pakistan....
> 
> 
> NO LIE DETECTED. If you know you know...ISI was letting some of these groups setup...FOR DIFFERENT REASONS, i am not sure...i feel strongly some was to help Saudis get back at Iran during their coldwar that ende recently...Saudi is no match militarily for Iranian....they will need miracles to even extricate a military worth saving from Yemen.
> 
> I hear you...it does look like Iran allowed some Indian spying/playing blind to them..but that was most likely done after Pakistani govt and ISI were not being "friendly" with IRan.....Iran respects and like Pakistan as an Islamic country, but when Pakistani govt does things that are aginst IRan's interest, Iran has to pay attention and sometimes take action.
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Duuhh.....Iran will take in Pakistani refugees.. and there would be so many of those.



I get the feeling you have a problem with Pakistan, are you delusional on purpose, or enjoy spreading lies.
I have read your comments but they read like something out of One Thousand and One Nights.

I recognise there are problems, but it is better to analyse problems between friendly countries for sake of finding solutions, rather then finger pointing. Is that not a better approach? especially if one desires peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

They've not locked his thread where he tried to stir up trouble. OWKAY....


peagle said:


> I get the feeling you have a problem with Pakistan, are you delusional on purpose, or enjoy spreading lies.


No i dont, i'm an objective person who stands for the truth, and i dont fear the truth or objectivity. If you show me Iran doing terrorism and i see a strong link, i will accept it.



> I have read your comments but they read like something out of One Thousand and One Nights.


and what does that mean? this doesnt prove i was wrong btw.



> I recognise there are problems, but it is better to analyse problems between friendly countries for sake of finding solutions, rather then finger pointing. Is that not a better approach? especially if one desires peace.


I support and encourage and Iranian-Pakistani friendship..both are Islamic republics and neighbors. i have never told IRan not to befriend Pakistan..but it seems Pakistan has more important priorities than being friends with Iran, from not activating IPI or IP pipeline, to not buying things from Iran due to fear of sanctions.

I have my opinions and last i knew, am i required to lie about Pakistan related things on PDF??? if thats a rule please let me know. Also why did Pakistan jail the guy who led CIA to Bin Laden??? hes still in jail now, so whats the reason??? i question motives and weird patterns!! this is a military forum...its not personal for me to discuss and learn...but when i see manipulation, people calling out my nationality and religion despite proving it here, mods censoring me while letting some Pakistanis say mean things to non-Pakistanis..have i not done well with keeping my composure??? respect is mutual...there are Pakistanis on this forum i disagree with and still even like their posts and converse with them on topics...go through my posts.

If i was anti-Pakistan, Mods would have banned me along time, because i would've said some objective hateful stuff towards Pakistani people(but did you know that everytime i say something about "Pakistan" that might not be so positive, this Pan-Islamic guy will come and say i'm badmouthing Pakistanis?? HOOOW????). I'm not a hateful type...i'm a truth teller. if it burns, its prolly true then. cheers.


----------



## WebMaster

925boy said:


> Bro, he called me a troll, i called him a troll, but where is your warning for him??? he makes accusations and you people dont do crap about it but when i hit on the truth, you mods start using different languages on me.
> 
> Actually, i am reading now about the ISI and jundollah thing on wikipedia..oh boy, its bringing up good information.
> 
> MY THESIS: ISI AND PAKISTANI MILITARY HAD TO GIVE SOME SORT OF APPROVAL OF FOREIGN(US, SAUDI ESPECIALLY)FUNDS AND ACTIVITIES ON PAKISTANI SOVEREIGN SOIL IN ORDER FOR JUNDOLLAH TO TO ACT AGAINST IRAN IN THE BALOCHOSTAN AREA. THATS MY THESIS! now let me back it up.
> 
> 1. Jundollah is accepted as having a high level of professionalism in their attacks, and that alludes to sophisticated training, which isnt possible without support from a top military power.
> View attachment 679494
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/tehranbureau/2009/10/jundallah.html
> 
> 2. There is so little way that Jundollah could have carried out such attacks on Iran without ISI or the Pakistani military knowing about it. Iranian MPs complained about this:
> View attachment 679496
> 
> From the information above, even IRan's intelligence minister said that Pakistan was not "HELPING WITH INVESTIGATIONS RELATED TO JUNDOLLAH"...Some Iranian MPs in the snapshot above are confronting Iran's diplomatic and military apparatus for not confronting "Pakistan's harboring of Iran's enemies".
> 
> View attachment 679497
> 
> 
> We know Saudis and US funded JUndollah....
> View attachment 679498
> 
> 
> 
> AND WE KNOW PAKISTAN AND SAUDI ARABIA HAVE GOOD RELATIONS , SO What is the chance that a country(Pakistan) with good relations with another(Saudis)will not know about the latter funding a terorist group in the former?? in my opinion, there is almost no chance. ISI and Pakistani military are not naive or incompetent about whats happening in Pakistani territory.
> 
> 3. EVen the founder of Jundollah, Rigi, used to be a former Taliban! Once again, we know ISI and Taliban have good relations, so whats the chance that a former Taliban who leads Jundollah would be unknown to ISI?
> View attachment 679499
> 
> 4. Even wikipedia lists Pakistan as an alleged ally of Jundollah(before it was disbanded offcourse, because it was used as a tool to disrupt IRan to quit its nuclear program- 1 reason US supported them):
> View attachment 679502
> 
> 
> ALSO, Pakistani govt currently hasnt even banned the offshoot of Jundollah called Jaush- Ul Adl:
> View attachment 679503
> 
> 
> WIth all this information, i believe i have rigorously defended my thesis that ISI indirectly supported Jundollah against IRan by allowing US and Saudi ARabia to use Pakistani territory for terrorism against Iran. We know Pakistani officials discussed Jundollah with US govt officials and they were secretive so why??
> View attachment 679508
> 
> https://www.csmonitor.com/2007/0405/p99s01-duts.html
> 
> These are evidences and information strongly suggesting ISI knew about Jundollah, and allowed Jundollah carry out its activities from its territory in order to allow Saudis and AMericans take actions against Iran that were beneficial to their "national security"....


All your sources suggest nothing of any evidence. Please try again. 

As far as name calling, everyone is responsible for the rules. Worry about your own post first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Philosopher said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315817952705499136



this u.s. admin is really taking drugs or something. due to the sactions the trump admin reactivatet Iran can't export the uranium to another country, which was a condition in the deal. so they sanction us and we can't export uranium for example to russia and then they blame us having 10 times more. 😂😂😂😂 thats a big joke.
the sad thing is people don't see the context and blame like always Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

WebMaster said:


> All your sources suggest nothing of any evidence. Please try again.


what qualifies as evidence in this case??


WebMaster said:


> All your sources suggest nothing of any evidence. Please try again.


Also, if all i wrote here isnt any proof or strong indiciation, then this Pan-Islamic dude's accusation that IRan was supporting INdian terrorist Yadav also cant be proven, based on the HIGH standard of evidence you are requesting here. def cant be proven...we dont work for any intelligence agencies so i dunno what sort of secret evidence you expect us common people to have.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WebMaster

925boy said:


> what qualifies as evidence in this case??
> 
> Also, if all i wrote here isnt any proof or strong indiciation, then this Pan-Islamic dude's accusation that IRan was supporting INdian terrorist Yadav also cant be proven, based on the HIGH standard of evidence you are requesting here. def cant be proven...we dont work for any intelligence agencies so i dunno what sort of secret evidence you expect us common people to have.


 Yadav had passport with Iranian visa and he himself is caught red handed disclosing all he did. Do you have someone? You keep on posting wikipedia and irrelevant or not enough to suggest as quotes for evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

WebMaster said:


> Yadav had passport with Iranian visa and he himself is caught red handed disclosing all he did. Do you have someone? You keep on posting wikipedia and irrelevant or not enough to suggest as quotes for evidence.



Now, more than a week after Rouhani’s visit, Pakistan’s government appears eager to control the damage. Nisar Ali Khan, Pakistan’s interior minister, cautioned the press against linking Yadhav’s arrest to Iran:* “Iran has nothing to do with the activities of Indian intelligence network. Pakistan and Iran are tied through decades long religious, social, cultural and political bonds, and nothing can come in way of our relations,”* said in Islamabad over the weekend. “Our ties with Iran are by no means linked with the arrest of an Indian spy,” he added.

https://tribunecontentagency.com/article/pakistan-iran-has-nothing-to-do-with-indian-espionage/

your interior minister is saying this. and for yadav had having Iranian visa doesn't prove anything. 
the mossad went to dubai and killed Mahmoud al-Mabhouh. they agents had german british and french passports. does that mean that all these countriese knew about it. they didn't had a clue. i don't think any country would give foreign intelligence agencies passports. 
you think if Iran would have knew that he is a spy they would give him a visa? seriously? 
it's like you want to kill someone an leave you id next to the dead. 

but maybe you know more than your minister of interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

WebMaster said:


> Yadav had passport with Iranian visa and he himself is caught red handed disclosing all he did. Do you have someone? You keep on posting wikipedia and irrelevant or not enough to suggest as quotes for evidence.


But US govt made fake Afghan passport for Abdol Malek Rigi so why cant RAW make fake Iranian passport for Yadav??? This idea that IRan "just started attacking Pakistan and working with Pakistan's enemies against Pakistan when Pakistna did nothign to Iran " is a victim ploy....because there is not 1 good reason Iran would attack Pakistan indirectly if Pakistan wasnt doing anything intentional against Iran...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

925boy said:


> But US govt made fake Afghan passport for Abdol Malek Rigi so why cant RAW make fake Iranian passport for Yadav??? This idea that IRan "just started attacking Pakistan and working with Pakistan's enemies against Pakistan when Pakistna did nothign to Iran " is a victim ploy....because there is not 1 good reason Iran would attack Pakistan indirectly if Pakistan wasnt doing anything intentional against Iran...



I don't believe Pakistan is working against Iran nor do I believe Iran is working against Pakistan. If terrorists can get visa in Iran, then terrorists can also use Pakistani territory to launch attacks. Therefore, it is in the interest of both countries to coordinate better and eliminate terrorists and put pressure on other countries that want to use one vs the other that this will not be tolerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

925boy said:


> But US govt made fake Afghan passport for Abdol Malek Rigi so why cant RAW make fake Iranian passport for Yadav??? This idea that IRan "just started attacking Pakistan and working with Pakistan's enemies against Pakistan when Pakistna did nothign to Iran " is a victim ploy....because there is not 1 good reason Iran would attack Pakistan indirectly if Pakistan wasnt doing anything intentional against Iran...



even if Iran gave him the visa still don't prove that Iran was involved. before giving a visa they will make a background check of the person so if he don't have any criminal records and if there is no assumption that he is a threat for national security he will get a visa. 
it's nearly impossible for any country to find a spy in a visa process. in most cases spies get caught operating for years in a country. 

so if @WebMaster saying that, cause yadav came from Iran that Iran is involved, that means that in all terrorist attacks that took place at the border and the terrorist hide in pakistan, that pakistan is involved in this actions.


WebMaster said:


> I don't believe Pakistan is working against Iran nor do I believe Iran is working against Pakistan. If terrorists can get visa in Iran, then terrorists can also use Pakistani territory to launch attacks. Therefore, it is in the interest of both countries to coordinate better and eliminate terrorists and put pressure on other countries that want to use one vs the other that this will not be tolerated.



bro the truth is Iran and pakistan are neighbours. and we nees peace in our neighbourhood after all this problems the american brought since 9/11. the way for peace is not only in exchenging securit matters but cultural and sciences. in pakistan and Iran doing that for many years.
do you know how many pakistani students i met in Iran last time i wa sthere.

but people think only of fighting and things like that. people google for war and proplems and issues countries have. google culture exchange Iran and pakistan you will find more common things than thing that will divide us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Hormuz said:


> even if Iran gave him the visa still don't prove that Iran was involved. before giving a visa they will make a background check of the person so if he don't have any criminal records and if there is no assumption that he is a threat for national security he will get a visa.
> it's nearly impossible for any country to find a spy in a visa process. in most cases spies get caught operating for years in a country.
> 
> so if @WebMaster saying that, cause yadav came from Iran that Iran is involved, that means that in all terrorist attacks that took place at the border and the terrorist hide in pakistan, that pakistan is involved in this actions.
> 
> 
> bro the truth is Iran and pakistan are neighbours. and we nees peace in our neighbourhood after all this problems the american brought since 9/11. the way for peace is not only in exchenging securit matters but cultural and sciences. in pakistan and Iran doing that for many years.
> do you know how many pakistani students i met in Iran last time i wa sthere.
> 
> but people think only of fighting and things like that. people google for war and proplems and issues countries have. google culture exchange Iran and pakistan you will find more common things than thing that will divide us.


 You can wake up someone who is asleep but you can't wake up someone who is acting like they are asleep!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316103604915367943

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316365968810147845

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316477539804684288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316492752755003398

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315994039414673409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316446066074693632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijan army flees the field after coming under attack


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316477539804684288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316004594393194496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316468813517389824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316242602249912321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316274238211457024


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316057328618266627

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

We Take A Closer Look At North Korea's New Prototype Main Battle Tank


What we are seeing is likely more aspirational than operational, but that can change quicker than most care to admit.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316280389925822465

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

WebMaster said:


> Yadav had passport with Iranian visa and he himself is caught red handed disclosing all he did. Do you have someone? You keep on posting wikipedia and irrelevant or not enough to suggest as quotes for evidence.



_Pakistan’s counsel English Queen's Counsel Khawar Qureshi presenting his arguments before ICJ:

"...In reply to a question about Iran, the official said the Pakistan government was convinced that Iran had no role in Jadhav's episode though he remained there for some time. "India wants to drag Iran into this dispute but we will not let it happen," he said. .."

He clarified, "Iran has nothing to do with the Jadhav case. Jadhav was arrested from Balochistan and not Iran and the story regarding his kidnapping from Iran is baseless."_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

It seems that Americans are hard at work constantly sabotaging Venezuelan oil refineries. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316055424773369856








Iran’s Sanction Busting Pipeline Is Just Months From Completion | OilPrice.com


The first phase of the game-changing, and sanctions skirting Goreh-Jask oil pipeline project will come on stream by the end of the current Iranian calendar year




oilprice.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

WebMaster said:


> I don't believe Pakistan is working against Iran nor do I believe Iran is working against Pakistan.


did i say this? I didnt say this, i believe ISI and Pakistani military AT SOME POINT/time years ago turned a blind eye to nefarious US and Saudi activities against Iran, thast all i said, and that carries some liablity, because ISI knew, and did nothing. Why would ISI allow others attack IRan from pakistani territory?? yo consider that doing "nothing"??? smh.



> I fterrorists can get visa in Iran, then terrorists can also use Pakistani territory to launch attacks.


OK, so can we make a deal that if i stop saying ISI facilitated indirectly or quietly JUndollah against Iran then Pakistanis on PDF stop their accusations against Iran regarding Yadav? i can agree to that deal.
stop the double standard victim mentality- you want to have aclean accusation on Iran while maintaining innocence in cases like Jundollah? I am noticing the pattern of arguing here. you ask for high standard of proof while validating your own low standard of proof(Yadav).



> Therefore, it is in the interest of both countries to coordinate better and eliminate terrorists and put pressure on other countries that want to use one vs the other that this will not be tolerated.


I completely agre, an things are that way now, but i am not talking about now, i was referncing years ago when Jundolah was actiev. BUT IRANIAN DECAPITATED JUNDOLLAH, so US and Saudis eased off it.


Like Salami already said in 2019- Iran is at peak power and no neighbor is up to the job of taking on Iran. i agree with that. if you send terrorists to IRan, Iran will finish them off..Iran hit ISIS, HIT PEJAK, EXPIRED JUNDOLLAH...so adversaries learned that it doesnt work. Iran is an effective fortress.


raptor22 said:


> _Pakistan’s counsel English Queen's Counsel Khawar Qureshi presenting his arguments before ICJ:
> 
> "...In reply to a question about Iran, the official said the Pakistan government was convinced that Iran had no role in Jadhav's episode though he remained there for some time. "India wants to drag Iran into this dispute but we will not let it happen," he said. .."
> 
> He clarified, "Iran has nothing to do with the Jadhav case. Jadhav was arrested from Balochistan and not Iran and the story regarding his kidnapping from Iran is baseless."_


OH MYY!!!! CASE CLOSED!!!!

Have you noticed that Pan-ISlamic guy hasnt shown up here to rebuff STRONG Suggestions as to the ISI and Jundollah link???? He went to go create another bogus thread to manipulate sympathy from Pakistanis against me but when we started showing receipts on this issue here he has gone quiet..

EVeryone be put on notice- IF i get any more articles or evidence of ISI or Pakistani military working with any groups, i will post it on PDF...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

اذربایجان چرا باید نوچه ترکیه باشه وقتی نیروی اذربایجان خودمون هست
باید نیروی ایران دوست و اذربایجانی خودمون رشته کار رو به دست بگیره

نباید بذارن تجهیزات اسراییلی وارد کنن. حتی شده خودمون بهشون پهباد بفروشیم. محموله های اسراییلی میشه به اذربایجان وارد نشن مثل کاری که میگن اسراییل تو سوریه میکنه​


----------



## Hormuz

There are unconfirmed news that Iran has send 200 tanks to the northern border. 
can anyone confirm or does someone knows more?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iskander




----------



## skyshadow

*IRGC backed forces at work in Afghanistan and Pakistan, why Pakistan is letting US military in ???


USA logistic convoy ambushed in Khyber area of Pakistan on its way from Afghanistan, 2 Humvees and 2 transport trucks were damaged, One truck fell off the road *








*













 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317025409008107521*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hormuz

@Pan-Islamic-Pakistan 
wasn't you saying that it was under musharaf, when pakistan helped america with the logistic? 

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317025409008107521*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

skyshadow said:


> *IRGC backed forces at work in Afghanistan and Pakistan, why Pakistan is letting US military in ???
> 
> 
> USA logistic convoy ambushed in Khyber area of Pakistan on its way from Afghanistan, 2 Humvees and 2 transport trucks were damaged, One truck fell off the road *
> 
> 
> View attachment 680026
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 680025
> 
> 
> View attachment 680028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317025409008107521*



Which forces are responsible? I don't think it has anything to do with Iran.

Post the thread in Pakistan defense affairs. You can get military people to give you answers.

After research, it seems TTP is responsible. Is Iran funding TTP? That is what you are implying. I doubt its the case.

Since TTP is an ally of US, there is a bigger game at play here.



raptor22 said:


> _Pakistan’s counsel English Queen's Counsel Khawar Qureshi presenting his arguments before ICJ:
> 
> "...In reply to a question about Iran, the official said the Pakistan government was convinced that Iran had no role in Jadhav's episode though he remained there for some time. "India wants to drag Iran into this dispute but we will not let it happen," he said. .."
> 
> He clarified, "Iran has nothing to do with the Jadhav case. Jadhav was arrested from Balochistan and not Iran and the story regarding his kidnapping from Iran is baseless."_



Face-saving for Iran, nothing more. Webmaster already answered this point.


----------



## skyshadow

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Which forces are responsible? I don't think it has anything to do with Iran.
> 
> Post the thread in Pakistan defense affairs. You can get military people to give you answers.
> 
> After research, it seems TTP is responsible. Is Iran funding TTP? That is what you are implying. I doubt its the case.
> 
> Since TTP is an ally of US, there is a bigger game at play here.
> 
> 
> 
> Face-saving for Iran, nothing more. Webmaster already answered this point.


reports doesn't say the name of the group but if im to say i will say Zainabiyoun brigade they are the ones which Iran can rely on, but this is huge its the first of its kind and it was well expected now that Zainabiyoun coming back from Syria basically as a well armed and well trained army this is dangerous for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

skyshadow said:


> View attachment 680088
> 
> 
> reports doesn't say the name of the group but if im to say i will say Zainabiyoun brigade they are the ones which Iran can rely on, but this is huge its the first of its kind and it was well expected now that Zainabiyoun coming back from Syria basically as a well armed and well trained army this is dangerous for Pakistan



Zanabiyoun is not active in Pakistan, they are recruited from Iraq and Iran pilgrims. This is a resurgence of TTP, brother. They have been attacking Pakistani security forces as well, and no doubt wish to strike soft civilian targets like Shias in Quetta, border posts, trade convoys, etc.

Taliban has secured all of Afghanistan, most of the threat from Afghanistan is finished, and Pakistani IDPs are returning back to Swat, etc., so terrorists are imbedded and hidden among them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IranDefence

Most important leap to reach GEO orbit ✌

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## skyshadow

*An official statement by the Foreign Ministry of the Islamic Republic of Iran on the termination of UN Security Council provisions on arms restrictions and travel ban will be released shortly. Stay tuned. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

my only question is why are those firefighters wasting the water?


----------



## Xerxes22

skyshadow said:


> View attachment 680088
> 
> 
> reports doesn't say the name of the group but if im to say i will say Zainabiyoun brigade they are the ones which Iran can rely on, but this is huge its the first of its kind and it was well expected now that Zainabiyoun coming back from Syria basically as a well armed and well trained army this is dangerous for Pakistan


You are absolutely spot on. Its them, the Zainabs. They are present and active in Pakistan now it seems.


Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Zanabiyoun is not active in Pakistan, they are recruited from Iraq and Iran pilgrims.



You show up and make laughable comments in here. They are Pakistani recruits loyal to the Iranian cause. Get used to hearing about them everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

*we are freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  


The UN arms embargo on Iran expires today & at 00:01 local time, Iran's FM Zarif tweeted this statement in which he says Tehran "may procure" weapons "from any source" & "export defensive armaments based on its own policies" as of today. Also warns against breach of UNSC 2231. *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

skyshadow said:


> *we are freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> The UN arms embargo on Iran expires today & at 00:01 local time, Iran's FM Zarif tweeted this statement in which he says Tehran "may procure" weapons "from any source" & "export defensive armaments based on its own policies" as of today. Also warns against breach of UNSC 2231. *


No one has the balls to sell weapons to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Xerxes22 said:


> You are absolutely spot on. Its them, the Zainabs. They are present



Without facts, I am not going to discount the statement of the Pakistani government and military.

Liwa Zanabiyoun is not functioning in Pakistan, only Syria and Iraq.



Xerxes22 said:


> You show up and make laughable comments in here. They are Pakistani recruits loyal to the Iranian cause. Get used to hearing about them everywhere.



Why do you keep quoting me?

I am not interested in your opinions, only facts.


----------



## Shawnee

اذربایجان و ارمنستان از بهترین مشتریان اند و میتونن اولین باشند

اذربایجان باید بفهمه خریدش از اسراییل براش نا امنه و به علل مختلف به ضررش تموم میشه و باید از ایران بخره​


----------



## 925boy

Dariush the Great said:


> No one has the balls to sell weapons to Iran.


Comment screenshotted...so when it happens you can chew your words. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317659166119464967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

925boy said:


> Comment screenshotted...so when it happens you can chew your words. lol.


Actually i would be happy but logic says there will not be any export of weapons to Iran by any party due to fear of US sanctions. Let's see who got the balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Iran announces they cracked the F110 engine and are beginning engine testing.

When what they really have are the blueprints and ToT on one of these:

Klimov RD-93MA or AL-31

China and Pakistan and some other countries have the RD-93. China and Russia and some other countries have the AL-31. Who is to know who did the ToT, or sold the raw engines to Iran to build their own, when everybody thinks they are the F110 project.

None of this violates the UN agreement, this would be loyal to the agreements. Simply bypasses the interference by doing everything in secret.

Since everyplace is bugged, have to write down the conversation on paper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

why no one talking about IRan moving artillery to northern Iran due to errant missiles from Azebaijan flying into Iran???


----------



## skyshadow

925boy said:


> why no one talking about IRan moving artillery to northern Iran due to errant missiles from Azebaijan flying into Iran???


IRGC is going to get involved sooner or later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

استفاده از بیش از ده مدل مختلف پهپاد اسراییلی نشون میده اقایون در ایران و ارمنستان تا چه حد در خواب بودند

اینجا سوریه نیست که دور باشه و حیاط خلوته ایرانه

نیروی خفته مومنان اذربایجان فعال بشه زمین میلرزه. اذربایجانی با غیرت زخم گلستان و ترکمانچای و چالدران داره
اونی که تفنگ برمیداره داره این زخمو

ما از دبستان زخم باکو و ایروان روی دلمون مونده بود. ما زخم قره باغ نداریم در اعماق دلمون
زخم باکو و ایروان و تفلیس ولی داریم

ذات ایرانی ماست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

lets wait if its true and if so, whoever is behind this attack, he will get the same medicine


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318003953418694656


----------



## aryobarzan

Draco.IMF said:


> lets wait if its true and if so, whoever is behind this attack, he will get the same medicine
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318003953418694656


Photo is from 2019...sounds like fake news..


----------



## sepasgozar

Explosion on Iranian oil tanker allegedly hit by missiles near Saudi Arabia


Ship's owner says blast caused leak into Red Sea; crew unharmed and vessel 'stable'




www.timesofisrael.com





fortunately is fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

@Pan-Islamic-Pakistan 









Iran sympathizes with Pakistan over terrorist attacks on troops


Tehran, Oct 16, IRNA – Foreign Ministry spokesman Saeed Khatibzadeh condemned the terrorist attacks on Pakistani troops in Ormara and Quetta over the past two days and expressed sympathy with the government and people of the country.




en.irna.ir





thats for you always saying Iran is against pakistan and helping india etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

Alright, lets keep this topic for chill thread. This is not the topic for serious discussions. Please utilize other threads. Secondly, no mod on PDF is bias and everyone will act per the rules. If you follow the rules no one can touch you. Thirdly, respect everyone be it Iranian, Pakistani or Turkish. We are all brothers so dont use words that might hurt one another. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Hormuz said:


> @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran sympathizes with Pakistan over terrorist attacks on troops
> 
> 
> Tehran, Oct 16, IRNA – Foreign Ministry spokesman Saeed Khatibzadeh condemned the terrorist attacks on Pakistani troops in Ormara and Quetta over the past two days and expressed sympathy with the government and people of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.irna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats for you always saying Iran is against pakistan and helping india etc.



I thanked you earlier for that gesture.

Iran, like every other country, has factions and groups. Not all are anti-Pakistani, and some are pro-Pakistani, pro-Azerbaycan'i, etc.

Anyway, let's respect Webmaster and keep politics out of this thread.


----------



## Philosopher

@SalarHaqq bro, have you seen this Omid's episode, it was pretty interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz

Philosopher said:


> @SalarHaqq bro, have you seen this Omid's episode, it was pretty interesting.



i saw that yesterday i didn't had time to post it here.
thats for people who think iraqis don't like Iran and that Iran is losing her ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> I thanked you earlier for that gesture.
> 
> Iran, like every other country, has factions and groups. Not all are anti-Pakistani, and some are pro-Pakistani, pro-Azerbaycan'i, etc.



There is no support for a hostile regime like the Aliyev clan of Baku within the state apparatus or governmental institutions. Please do not misrepresent Iran's political realities.



> Anyway, let's respect Webmaster and keep politics out of this thread.



Great idea.




Philosopher said:


> @SalarHaqq bro, have you seen this Omid's episode, it was pretty interesting.



Hadn't seen that one yet, brother. Thanks for pointing me to it. What fantastic news, this will certainly make for some entertaining viewing.


----------



## Salmanov

Philosopher said:


> @SalarHaqq bro, have you seen this Omid's episode, it was pretty interesting.


I don’t know but this clown became silly with his conspiracies with Iran secret super weapons


----------



## Hormuz

Salmanov said:


> I don’t know but this clown became silly with his conspiracies with Iran secret super weapons



his statements about weapons and military hardware is sometimes not right (i don't know what sources he uses), but most of his political analysis where right till now.


----------



## Salmanov

Hormuz said:


> his statements about weapons and military hardware is sometimes not right (i don't know what sources he uses), but most of his political analysis where right till now.


Yes but I don’t get how he is anti Islam yet he supports the Iranian regime when the try to revive an Iranian empire


----------



## Hormuz

Salmanov said:


> Yes but I don’t get how he is anti Islam yet he supports the Iranian regime when the try to revive an Iranian empire



the reason for his support is that he realized, that u.s. and israel will try with all influence they have to cannabalize Iran, should the Iranian current authority fail to stay in power.
he is seeing thing from a political and strategic point of view.

as he is saying himself it took years for him to realize that. he said that in 2008 he was also on the street demonstrating against ahmadinejad and that they put him in prison, and after he came out he went to sweden for assylm. there was when he start to see how europe is and he start making researches, reading and talkng to Iranians who where politicaly active outside Iran.
he is saying that he was wrong to go against the goverment at that time.

even i am not sharing his views on many fields, but in the political point of view he is right in some issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salmanov

Hormuz said:


> the reason for his support is that he realized, that u.s. and israel will try with all influence they have to cannabalize Iran, should the Iranian current authority fail to stay in power.
> he is seeing thing from a political and strategic point of view.
> 
> as he is saying himself it took years for him to realize that. he said that in 2008 he was also on the street demonstrating against ahmadinejad and that they put him in prison, and after he came out he went to sweden for assylm. there was when he start to see how europe is and he start making researches, reading and talkng to Iranians who where politicaly active outside Iran.
> he is saying that he was wrong to go against the goverment at that time.
> 
> even i am not sharing his views on many fields, but in the political point of view he is right in some issues.


One of the things tha Arabs say and I realized it’s true that all Iranians from different faction agree that Iran should be a regional power or an empire even the shah hence why they support the Islamic regime even if they hate Islam and call it a tazi religion


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317859074340433921


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317859074340433921


The comment section is really amazing!


----------



## Hormuz

i didn't know where to post this video, so i thought to post it here.

it's a nice interview with dr. morandi about the current u.s. elections. there are also some historical information as dr. morandi start to explain it since the end of ww2.

i hope you all enjoy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

@AgNoStiC MuSliM 

Brother, there is already another thread running on the topic:









Iran can begin exporting/importing weapons from Sunday


How the heck do you think Dr AQ Khan was forced to apologise on national television and then put under house arrest for years instead of being handed over to the US? We're you even born by 2003? What the heck, you know nothing.



defence.pk





So if its easier you can just delete the other one to save your time trying to clear it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

@AgNoStiC MuSliM

Please brother, merge both threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Yankee-stani said:


> I take a hiatus from this forum and nothing has changed as usual no wonder folks have left already anyways how you been @Philosopher anyways the fine so called Doctor "Turkophile" seems to be causing ruckus



My good friend, how have you been? I was wondering where you were. I hope you and family are keeping safe. How is life?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Philosopher said:


> Webmaster clearly said not to use this thread for such discussion just last night but you seem to think this forum is your own personal play ground. Now I will ask you again, don't misuse these threads, go make your own threads and leave people here alone.
> 
> 
> My good friend, how have you been? I was wondering where you were. I hope you and family are keeping safe. How is life?




I am fine how you been its been okay I am starting a podcast in near future in the works how you been


----------



## Philosopher

Yankee-stani said:


> I am fine how you been its been okay I am starting a podcast in near future in the works how you been



That's good to hear bro, I am good, trying to keep safe form the pandemic but it's always a risky game given I work in healthcare. Thank god so far me and family have been safe. What will your podcast be about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

WebMaster said:


> Alright, lets keep this topic for chill thread. This is not the topic for serious discussions. Please utilize other threads. Secondly, no mod on PDF is bias and everyone will act per the rules. If you follow the rules no one can touch you. Thirdly, respect everyone be it Iranian, Pakistani or Turkish. We are all brothers so dont use words that might hurt one another. thanks.


100% on the mark sir. There is too much diversity anamosity and back stabbing and portraying harmony and well being is imperative not only for the site but for all Muslims. I also believe Mods are objective and show no biased behaviour. Far from it.
Will try to adhere to the standards set.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Philosopher said:


> That's good to hear bro, I am good, trying to keep safe form the pandemic but it's always a risky game given I work in healthcare. Thank god so far me and family have been safe. What will your podcast be about?


Geopolitics and current events kinda like Caspian Report was suppose to be travel vlog but pandemic you know messed up plans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Yankee-stani said:


> Geopolitics and current events kinda like Caspian Report was suppose to be travel vlog but pandemic you know messed up plans



Godspeed bro, definitely share them with me when ready, I'll be looking forward to hearing your thought on these issues. Where will your platforms be on? Youtube?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Philosopher said:


> Godspeed bro, definitely share them with me when ready, I'll be looking forward to hearing your thought on these issues. Where will your platforms be on? Youtube?



You Tube tho its rough with the algorithms but might as well try but I also will be doing Twitch livestreams


----------



## Philosopher

Yankee-stani said:


> You Tube tho its rough with the algorithms but might as well try but I also will be doing Twitch livestreams



All the best bro, how is the mood in US right now? Nearing the election date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Philosopher said:


> All the best bro, how is the mood in US right now? Nearing the election date.



I think black pilled is the right word not much enthusiasm for the elections as both Biden and Trump are old farts with no new ideas but media hypes it as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Yankee-stani said:


> I think black pilled is the right word not much enthusiasm for the elections as both Biden and Trump are old farts with no new ideas but media hypes it as usual



Lets hope the election cycle ends without any significance violence, stay safe bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Just relax yourself for 5 minutes with Hafiz words .... 



Shenoto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz

SalarHaqq said:


> Doostane khube Irani, ze amd inshekli minvisam ta kamtar sareshunshe. meseinke un farde iransetiz ke in ruza kheili shulugh mikardesh inja, va ke man bash varede bahse tulani shode budam az bande chogholi karde bashe. un hatman partisham kolofte. dar natije modira engar oftadan be noi lajo lajbazi baham. arze chand saate gozashte dota az neveshteham pak shod, ie matne taze rahndazi karde budam unam hazf shod (dar surati ke benazaram hich masalei nadashtesh - kheili dus daram haminja domartebe postesh konam, ama labod bazam gir midan). az un shulughkon ham shekayati karde budam, fori taghazam rad shod o peyghum umad ke az un monazere kolan kenarbekesham (vaseye chi? engar bazia ye jashun badjuri sukhte az pasokhaye kubandam).
> 
> ye matni jadid mizanam hamin emruz farda ba tarjomei az dana darmorede khianate rejime shomale rudearas aleye iranzamin peye dargirie navade miladi. pasokhamam be un shulughkone tu un matni ke felan ghofle, hanuz bayad benvisam. ta bebinim chi mishe. age nazashtan dige harfi bezanam, mikhastam bedunin shoma k dastan chi bude.



baradare aziz omidvaram ke moafgh bashi.
ina vakhti mibinan ke ba mantegh nemitoonan javab bedan foran miran shekayat mikonan. khodeshoon harchi mikhan migan va kheilia bad harf mizanan. yeki az ina ba man bad harf zad va kalameye bad nevesht, vakhti man hamoonjoori javabesho dadam baram peygham oomad, va payame mano pak kardan. vali be harfaye zeshte oon hichi nagoftan.
man inja ye zamane kootai hast ke payam mizaram, vali ma hame baham hastim va havasemoon beham bayad bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319057754263326727


----------



## aryobarzan

Meanwhile...peace and tranquility in the Iranian Caspian shores..

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Iskander

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319288591332241413


----------



## Wikki019

جهان_نژادیان# Is trending on Twitter, can anyone give insight into what it is about?


----------



## Stryker1982

Wikki019 said:


> جهان_نژادیان# Is trending on Twitter, can anyone give insight into what it is about?



A woman was brutally beaten by what looks like a man and his family members over a serious dispute. It appears to be about male violence against women. The women is badly bloodied but i think she'll be okay as they appear to be more like small gash wounds than life-threatening wounds. It's very bad regardless

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Wikki019 said:


> جهان_نژادیان# Is trending on Twitter, can anyone give insight into what it is about?



i saw the video the women who are holding her down saying that she had a knife and i think even one said that she had a electro shocker, which one of the owmen said to the police guy and pointed on the floor.

i am now waiting for the western media to make a big thing out of that and saying innocent women git beaten by her husband. and they will show a video without sound and saying that the other women wanted to help her and the police is also brutal putting his boots on her.
they are already compering her with george floyd. 😂 😂 😂 😂 WTF.
in the u.s. the police would have shot her for the weapons she had whit her.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*US Amb. to Iraq, Matthew Tueller, has had a central role in coordinating terrorist acts in Iraq & beyond, in criminal assassination of Gen. Soleimani & in advancing sanx agst our ppl. Today, Iran designated him & two other officials involved. Anti-Iran moves won't go unanswered. *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319596424208801793

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319671567949975554


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319810106981273602

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

ترامپ گفته مصر اخر سد رنسانس اتیوپی رو منفجر میکنه. کاری که نیاز به چندین هواپیمای مصری و بمب سنگر شکن و همکاری سودان داره
اگه مصر خرابش کنه چن تا کشور دو هفته محکومش میکنن و تمام

ما هم سدسازی افغانستان رو تماشا می کنیم

یه گروه طالبان یک بار گفت ما پول ایران رو گرفتیم که سد افغانستان رو خراب کنیم ولی نکردیم. پول رو هم خوردیم

اب ژرف ما رو ایشالا از هیرمند بی نیاز کنه و محتاج عزت و حکمت اقایون در روابط خارجی نباشیم

کاش مصر بزنه تا اینها ترسشون بریزه و
روی طالبان حساب نکنن​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Very fascinating video. Japanese traveler describes journey across Iran and ancient Persian sites. 1899 Yenaga Toyokichi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

کمتر جایی از دنیا چن روز پشت هم دعوای خیابانی تیتر اول همه رسانه ها میشه

و حالا مهرداد سپهری، اسمی باکلاس برای یه معتاد که به دلایلی نامعلوم بعد از فحاشی جلوی خانه پدرزن وکتک خوردن از مردم و اسپری فلفل و شوکر کشته میشه

بررسی ویدیو نشون میده این فرد با فحش دادن رو اعصاب بوده و کتک خوریش هم ملس بوده و در جواب فحش از مردم کتک میخورده و باز فحش میداده

به علت اعتیاد و مواد استانه درد متفاوت داشته و حتی بعد شوکر هم یه اخ نگفته

البته جون یه معتاد فحاش هم مهمه و نباید بی ارزش بشه​


----------



## Shawnee

چیزی که دل رو به درد میاره سکوت خبری بود وقتی مرزبان هجده ساله ما برای حفظ جان ما پر کشید. پوشش خبری در سطح این معتاد فحاش هم نبود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EvilWesteners

aryobarzan said:


> Meanwhile...peace and tranquility in the Iranian Caspian shores..
> 
> View attachment 681779



So beautiful. Iran is one of the most beautiful countries in the world. After 120 years of atrocities against Iran, killing 10m Iranians in WW1 and 2m Iranians in WW2, stealing their oil for 67 years, sanctions and threats during Winston Churchill's bullying of 1951-1953, the 26 years of oppression during a repressive military puppet government, then the 8-year war, then the Israeli plan of 1996 to demonize and villainize Iran and instigate sanctions ... STILL IRAN IS ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL COUNTRIES IN THE WORLD.

Long live this beautiful land and her people - and may god strike upon those with great vengeance and irreparable fury, those that harm this nation and her people, with ill-intent, cruelty, brutality, and savagery. 

A great book for anyone who is interested in knowing the recent 50 yr history of the middle east: Max Blumenthal "Management of Savagery". Parts of it is heartbreaking but truth makes one stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jauk

ارتش همرزم می پذیرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320688070417678342

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OldTwilight

جارت‌نیوز نوشت: با پول آپارتمان قدیمی مرکز تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان نو در قلب لس‌آنجلس خرید و با پول سوئیتی در جنوبی‌ترین مناطق تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان جادار در مرکز شهر دیترویت امریکا معامله کرد!

جالب است که بدانید با پول یک آپارتمان 350 متری در ولنجک تهران می‌توان یک آپارتمان متوسط در گران‌قیمت‌ترین شهرهای آمریکا یعنی بوستون، نیویورک و سان‌فرانسیسکو خریداری کرد؛ بله! خانه در تهران تا این اندازه گران است!








مقایسه قیمت مسکن ایران و آمریکا/ سوئیت جنوب تهران هم‌قیمت آپارتمان 120 متری آمریکا


با پول آپارتمان قدیمی مرکز تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان نو در قلب لس‌آنجلس خرید و با پول سوئیتی در جنوبی‌ترین مناطق تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان جادار در مرکز شهر دیترویت امریکا معامله کرد!




www.asriran.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> جارت‌نیوز نوشت: با پول آپارتمان قدیمی مرکز تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان نو در قلب لس‌آنجلس خرید و با پول سوئیتی در جنوبی‌ترین مناطق تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان جادار در مرکز شهر دیترویت امریکا معامله کرد!
> 
> جالب است که بدانید با پول یک آپارتمان 350 متری در ولنجک تهران می‌توان یک آپارتمان متوسط در گران‌قیمت‌ترین شهرهای آمریکا یعنی بوستون، نیویورک و سان‌فرانسیسکو خریداری کرد؛ بله! خانه در تهران تا این اندازه گران است!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مقایسه قیمت مسکن ایران و آمریکا/ سوئیت جنوب تهران هم‌قیمت آپارتمان 120 متری آمریکا
> 
> 
> با پول آپارتمان قدیمی مرکز تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان نو در قلب لس‌آنجلس خرید و با پول سوئیتی در جنوبی‌ترین مناطق تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان جادار در مرکز شهر دیترویت امریکا معامله کرد!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asriran.com


دل آدم به حال آمریکایی ها کباب میشه یعنی اینقدر بدبختن و در آمدشان پایین هست ؟
راستی این نویسنده مقاله با دلار چند تومانی داره این آپارتمانها را توی آمریکا میخره .
من یک آپارتمان 65 متری قدیمی توی سعادت آباد دارم میخوام ببینم این آقا میتونه بفروشدش و یک آپارتمان تو لس آنجلس برای من بگیره.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320829816640327680


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> دل آدم به حال آمریکایی ها کباب میشه یعنی اینقدر بدبختن و در آمدشان پایین هست ؟
> راستی این نویسنده مقاله با دلار چند تومانی داره این آپارتمانها را توی آمریکا میخره .
> من یک آپارتمان 65 متری قدیمی توی سعادت آباد دارم میخوام ببینم این آقا میتونه بفروشدش و یک آپارتمان تو لس آنجلس برای من بگیره.


شما که داری توی سعادت آباد خونه می خری ، جزء 4 درصدی های هستی .... 
وگرنه سعادت آباد فکر کنم بالای متری 50 میلیون باشه ... من با 5 سال کار ، هنوز نتونستم 100 میلیون پس انداز کنم ...


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321115285332643840

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EvilWesteners

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321115285332643840



U.S. is spending some $100b in the next 10 years on special nukes, while helping South Korea, Saudis, Japan, and Brazil build nukes in secret.

Hypocrisy is rampant.

My conclusion:

THE WEST is a WHORE that sucks cock the entire day and then wears a nun's outfit and prays for abstinence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> شما که داری توی سعادت آباد خونه می خری ، جزء 4 درصدی های هستی ....
> وگرنه سعادت آباد فکر کنم بالای متری 50 میلیون باشه ... من با 5 سال کار ، هنوز نتونستم 100 میلیون پس انداز کنم ...


چهار درصد نه بلکه یک درصد . البته هنوز به پای نویسده مقاله که معلوم نیست به چه دلاری دسترسی داره که تونسته اونجوری حساب کنه نمیرسم.
نویسنده مقاله گفت یک آپارتمان قدیمی مرکز تهران من یک آپارتمان قدیمی سعادت آباد را آوردم و میگم اگر میتونه با پولش یک آپارتمان نو هم نه بلکه یک آپارتمان قدیمی توی لس آنجلس برای من بگیره . تازه من تفاوتشم میدم به خودش. در ضمن موقعی هم که من اون ساختمان را گرفتم 25 سال قبل بودش قیمتها هم اصلا اینجوری نبود . در ضمن بحث یک درصدی یا چهار درصدی بودن من نیست . اینجا یک ادعایی شد من میگم اگر راست بهش عمل بشه ملکشم من میارم وسط تازه جایی هم که ارزشش از اون ساختمان مرکز شهر بیشتر هست.


----------



## Shawnee

OldTwilight said:


> جارت‌نیوز نوشت: با پول آپارتمان قدیمی مرکز تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان نو در قلب لس‌آنجلس خرید و با پول سوئیتی در جنوبی‌ترین مناطق تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان جادار در مرکز شهر دیترویت امریکا معامله کرد!
> 
> جالب است که بدانید با پول یک آپارتمان 350 متری در ولنجک تهران می‌توان یک آپارتمان متوسط در گران‌قیمت‌ترین شهرهای آمریکا یعنی بوستون، نیویورک و سان‌فرانسیسکو خریداری کرد؛ بله! خانه در تهران تا این اندازه گران است!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مقایسه قیمت مسکن ایران و آمریکا/ سوئیت جنوب تهران هم‌قیمت آپارتمان 120 متری آمریکا
> 
> 
> با پول آپارتمان قدیمی مرکز تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان نو در قلب لس‌آنجلس خرید و با پول سوئیتی در جنوبی‌ترین مناطق تهران، می‌شود یک آپارتمان جادار در مرکز شهر دیترویت امریکا معامله کرد!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asriran.com



متاسفانه واقعیته.با شش میلیارد تومن میشه یه خونه نیم هکتاری شیک در مثلا دیترویت یا شارلوت گرفت
با دلار بیست هفت تومن


----------



## Blue In Green

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321115285332643840



Best news I've read all day 

I really hope those dip-shit Israelis/Americans are happy now that they've pushed Iran to further protect its Nuclear Enrichment facilities even more. Begs the question of how far they'll push their unjust measures.


----------



## Aramagedon

OldTwilight said:


> شما که داری توی سعادت آباد خونه می خری ، جزء 4 درصدی های هستی ....
> وگرنه سعادت آباد فکر کنم بالای متری 50 میلیون باشه ... من با 5 سال کار ، هنوز نتونستم 100 میلیون پس انداز کنم ...


اگه برنامه نویسی بلدی سعی کن سایتای خارجی مثل جی تو ای دیجیتال استاف بفروشی و به دلار پول دربیاری g2a


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

In case you didn't know!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Aramagedon said:


> اگه برنامه نویسی بلدی سعی کن سایتای خارجی مثل جی تو ای دیجیتال استاف بفروشی و به دلار پول دربیاری g2a



I have no friend out of Iran who can open paypal account for me ...


----------



## OldTwilight

Today 440 of Iranians died from Covid-19 ... as our health related officials are saying , the real number is 2-3 times of the official reported number ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

You can do it yourself just use a VPN and or you can use some middlemen services. I'm pretty sure they're rampant in Iran no ?



OldTwilight said:


> I have no friend out of Iran who can open paypal account for me ...



Iran is now in the third wave of the Corona Virus /Covid-19 epidemic. Numbers are increasing rapidly all over the world. Hopefully there will be a vaccine soon but I'm hearing that the earliest will be March to April or maybe this time next year. 

Russia claims to have a vaccine but we'll see in the new year. However in most of the world, when it comes maybe this time next year, even then it will take time to distribute to everyone in countries with large populations and even then there will be people who won't want to take it out of fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321518081185878018Pictures showing Azerbaijani gains in Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) after 1 month of fighting. Solid blue is confirmed gains, blue dots are gained alleged but not proven by Azerbaijan. Fighting is ongoing along the entire front line.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321444759957917696Turkey is now directly sending soldiers to aid in the fighting in Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh). Why ?

Well Azerbaijani army numbers approx 50,000. So far they have sustained close to 7000 casualties. Injuries are usually 2-3 times higher atleast.

So there's a good chance that Azerbaijan has now lost one third to half of its fighting force to death and injuries.

Keep in mind Azerbaijan is refusing to acknowledge any casualties and Aliyev is refusing to accept corpses as well.

If you look at the gains that Azerbaijan has made, it's obvious that they would have to lose their entire army to take the entire enclave. So basically it's not really feasible. So basically without Turkey Azerbaijan would not have made any real gains at all.

Keep in mind. Russia has a military alliance with Armenia proper so Azerbaijan cannot attack Armenia and the Armenians will continue to send in re-inforcements and Russia is supplying Armenia will a constant supply of weapons. Iran is also supplying some equipment but to a lesser extent.

Also keep in mind winter is approaching, so let's see what happens. There's a good chance that Russia will supply Armenians with lots of winter equipment while Turkish mercenaries could very well freeze to death, but we'll see how the Syrian mercenaries fare when it snows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321555261274968064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321395831824678918

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321049614519312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319587905044611073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318698188417761281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321455667484479488
Turkish drones being shot down in Artsaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh) The number of destroyed Turkish drones is massive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321351396487237634





Post | genocidewatch







www.genocidewatch.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321342488347553792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321419123788840962

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321531669535490049

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Guys look at how fake this looks. Azeri's can't even bother to make evidence look convincing ? It's so obvious they dug the soil out of the ground and placed the bomb there. FAKE just like the alleged Armenian attacks on the power station and gas lines that have also been proven and confirmed fake.









Image of Smerch missile launched towards Azerbaijani settlements Barda - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Image of Smerch missile launched towards Azerbaijani settlements . Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321537730829045760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Very interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321452474423742465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321474085164064774

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321443156349603841

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320688786007826439

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320676618940145664








Pro-Assad forces bombard with rocket launchers, the city of Jericho in the southern countryside of Idlib Arihah, Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Pro-Assad forces bombard with rocket launchers, the city of Jericho in the southern countryside of Idlib. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





Does anyone believe this propaganda anymore ? LOL Yeah they forgot to mention the kindergarten









Pro-Assad forces target a school, a mosque, and a civil defense center in Idlib Arihah, Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Pro-Assad forces target a school, a mosque, and a civil defense center in Idlib. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Erdogan says Russia's airstrike against Turkey-backed Syrian rebels in Idlib earlier this week indicates that Moscow doesn't want lasting peace in the region Ankara - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Erdogan says Russia's airstrike against Turkey-backed Syrian rebels in Idlib earlier this week indicates that Moscow doesn't want lasting peace in the region . Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Brigadier General Daas, head of the State Security Branch and loyal to Iran, survived an assassination attempt in the city of Deir Ezzor . The correspondent of the Sada Al Sharqiyah in Deir Ezzor stated that Brigadier General Daas, the head of the St


Brigadier General Daas, head of the State Security Branch and loyal to Iran, survived an assassination attempt in the city of Deir Ezzor . The correspondent of the Sada Al Sharqiyah in Deir Ezzor stated that Brigadier General Daas, the head of the State Security Branch, was shot at his car by...




syria.liveuamap.com


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321849319553527810

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

هر وقت ترکیه یا عربستان از یک کشور غربی ناراضی باشند وحوش وهابی مهاجر در اون کشور سری رو ذبح می کنن که افکار عمومی جابجا شه و تحت فشارشون بگذارن

جالیه این غلطا رو تو امریکا نمیکنن

بعضی از مخالفان ترامپ با دیدن حرکات این وحوش وهابی در فرانسه به سمت ترامپ متمایل میشن. چون ترامپ می خواد نشون بده با قلدری امریکا رو امن کرد ولی در واقع با حمایت سعودی و ترکیه امن شد. عربستان با همین وحوش اوباما رو تحت فشار میگذاشت تا ترامپ اومد

ما کنار ترکیه ماکرون رو محکوم کردیم و مکرون دوست ما نیست مسلما‌
اما وحشی گری وحوش رو به اسم عربستان نمینویسن


خلاصه امر
حملات وحشیانه در فرانسه هدیه انتخاباتی اردوغان و عربستان برای ترامپ ه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Mighty Xerxes has risen from the ashes to give trolls the Logic pill yet again. Speaking of trolls, One of the moderators banned me for "TROLLING" the biggest troll on this forum. I wasnt even trolling. A pity whats happening in this forum these days. If it was fair 1/3 of posters on PDF wud get banned as well. But ofcourse, even after repeated reports for far worse posts, nothing ever happens to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Xerxes22 said:


> Mighty Xerxes has risen from the ashes to give trolls the Logic pill yet again. Speaking of trolls, One of the moderators banned me for "TROLLING" the biggest troll on this forum. I wasnt even trolling. A pity whats happening in this forum these days. If it was fair 1/3 of posters on PDF wud get banned as well. But ofcourse, even after repeated reports for far worse posts, nothing ever happens to them.


Welcome back bro!! You were massacring the trolls so badly man, even i had to learn from it. I also got banned for trolling ,but it was also very subjective...the mod thought i was attacking China and took it sensitively. The other mod Web master dude was using the moving the goal post fallacy to discount my argument about ISI and Pakistani govt supporting Jundollah in previous times...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WebMaster

Xerxes22 said:


> Mighty Xerxes has risen from the ashes to give trolls the Logic pill yet again. Speaking of trolls, One of the moderators banned me for "TROLLING" the biggest troll on this forum. I wasnt even trolling. A pity whats happening in this forum these days. If it was fair 1/3 of posters on PDF wud get banned as well. But ofcourse, even after repeated reports for far worse posts, nothing ever happens to them.


Worry about your own content so you don't get banned. If everyone done that, PDF would be clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

WebMaster said:


> Worry about your own content so you don't get banned. If everyone done that, PDF would be clean.



I'll worry about my own content ofcourse. But it seems sum are not at all worried for what they post for sum mysterious reason. albeit, that mysterious reason is very obvious to me. Sum guy on the same thread called sumone FIRE WORSHIPPER repeatedly. I was checking too see if he was getting a ban. As far as im aware, he didnt get banned. As I said. sum in here are not at all worried. For a MYSTERIOUS REASON, sumthing so mysterious that its obvious to me.


925boy said:


> Welcome back bro!! You were massacring the trolls so badly man, even i had to learn from it. I also got banned for trolling ,but it was also very subjective...the mod thought i was attacking China and took it sensitively. The other mod Web master dude was using the moving the goal post fallacy to discount my argument about ISI and Pakistani govt supporting Jundollah in previous times...


thanks bro, I may get banned again anytime, I dont know. Lets see If i get banned or not, maybe even standing up for ur opinion isnt considered a right in here anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

925boy said:


> Welcome back bro!! You were massacring the trolls so badly man, even i had to learn from it. I also got banned for trolling ,but it was also very subjective...the mod thought i was attacking China and took it sensitively. The other mod Web master dude was using the moving the goal post fallacy to discount my argument about ISI and Pakistani govt supporting Jundollah in previous times...



In the past I got carried away and got banned understandably. But this time i was confused. I just didnt think my ban served any purpose. Its what the mods decided and I accept it. The post I got banned for is in response to a certain fella in here whom You and I, know all too very well. I think you can tell who that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Xerxes22 said:


> In the past I got carried away and got banned understandably. But this time i was confused. I just didnt think my ban served any purpose. Its what the mods decided and I accept it. The post I got banned for is in response to a certain fella in here whom You and I, know all too very well. I think you can tell who that is.


Create a thread in in GHQ in your defense so we can review your ban. In addition, if someone was able to go scott free you can create another thread in GHQ if reporting didn't resolve your issue. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*as IRGC backed group " said at 1:20 AM Friday there will be a cyber attack " and there was.


"Power cut reported in parts of Tel Aviv, Bnei Brak, Jerusalem, Sderot and Beersheva "

"Appears to be a widespread power cut in Israel, unclear cause as of now. "

" Following the widespread power cut in Israel, many reports coming into rescue services of people trapped in elevators. "



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321950136759627777






breaking news: U.S. military, intelligence and law enforcement officials were briefed late last month on a threat against the Pentagon's most senior leaders while they are on American soil - it was suggested the threat may be potential retaliation for the killing of Iranian Gen. Soleimani - NBC 







Israel is under large cyber attack unlike they ever experienced before 


"Something more is going on with this outage. Last reserve count was 2,751 megawatts. A blackout this large would have to be triggered by something pretty powerful."



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321957614020907008*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

*" In conjunction with the blackout in large areas, the website of the Israeli Electricity Company is also offline. "

" Some users received server busy errors when the power went out. Could simply have been thousands of people trying to report an outage. The electric company phone number also went down temporarily. "


" Also in Haifa "*
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321953195510419456

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

*"recent incident involving a senior DOD leader after he left Pentagon recently in a government-owned black SUV driven by a member of his security detail, when an unknown vehicle driven by an Iranian national began to follow them. "


The briefings have included information that suggests the targets of the threat are U.S. military leaders who were involved in the decision and operation to assassinate Soleimani, officials said. The briefings have also included information about a list, compiled by adversaries, of the names of military leaders who are to be targeted, according to two senior U.S. officials. 


Notably, Defense Secretary Mark Esper has been traveling in the Middle East and South Asia this week, but the trip was shrouded in even more secrecy than usual, suggesting a possible security concern. Reporters traveling with Esper were not allowed to report his visits to Bahrain or Israel until after he left each country, even though he spent two nights in Bahrain. 









Top officials were briefed on active threat against Pentagon leaders


Some officials said the briefings suggested the threat may be potential retaliation for the U.S. military's killing of Iranian Gen. Qassem Soleimani.




www.nbcnews.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

skyshadow said:


> *"recent incident involving a senior DOD leader after he left Pentagon recently in a government-owned black SUV driven by a member of his security detail, when an unknown vehicle driven by an Iranian national began to follow them. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top officials were briefed on active threat against Pentagon leaders
> 
> 
> Some officials said the briefings suggested the threat may be potential retaliation for the U.S. military's killing of Iranian Gen. Qassem Soleimani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The fear was so baseless that looks like they did not even talk to the driver.

Check this part:
“The FBI investigated the incident and determined it was not part of any larger threat to senior military leaders or connected directly back to Iran, officials said.”

..........

ترامپ سریع به حملات فرانسه اشاره کرد و توییت زد اگه بایدن ببره سوری ها و یمنی ها و سومالی ها میریزن به ایالتهای دریاچه بزرگ

میدونه با این وضع فعلی فقط ایالتهای دریاچه بزرگ کافیه تا ببازه

هدیه انتخاباتی اردوغان و سعود به ترامپ توسط وحوش تونسی و چچنی​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## skyshadow

Shawnee said:


> The fear was so baseless that looks like they did not even talk to the driver.
> 
> Check this part:
> “The FBI investigated the incident and determined it was not part of any larger threat to senior military leaders or connected directly back to Iran, officials said.”
> 
> ..........
> 
> ترامپ سریع به حملات فرانسه اشاره کرد و توییت زد اگه بایدن ببره سوری ها و یمنی ها و سومالی ها میریزن به ایالتهای دریاچه بزرگ
> 
> میدونه با این وضع فعلی فقط ایالتهای دریاچه بزرگ کافیه تا ببازه
> 
> هدیه انتخاباتی اردوغان و سعود به ترامپ توسط وحوش تونسی و چچنی​


yes they only got the license plate and got away as fast that they could


Shawnee said:


> The fear was so baseless that looks like they did not even talk to the driver.
> 
> Check this part:
> “The FBI investigated the incident and determined it was not part of any larger threat to senior military leaders or connected directly back to Iran, officials said.”
> 
> ..........
> 
> ترامپ سریع به حملات فرانسه اشاره کرد و توییت زد اگه بایدن ببره سوری ها و یمنی ها و سومالی ها میریزن به ایالتهای دریاچه بزرگ
> 
> میدونه با این وضع فعلی فقط ایالتهای دریاچه بزرگ کافیه تا ببازه
> 
> هدیه انتخاباتی اردوغان و سعود به ترامپ توسط وحوش تونسی و چچنی​


tonight was crazy US defense minister is in Tel Aviv too and the cyber attack hit half of Israel that's big

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SiLent crY

Hello everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shawnee

The SiLent crY said:


> Hello everyone.



Wow
Welcome back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SiLent crY

Shawnee said:


> Wow
> Welcome back!



Thank you. I haven't been here for a while, and don't remember many people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

OldTwilight said:


> Today 440 of Iranians died from Covid-19 ... as our health related officials are saying , the real number is 2-3 times of the official reported number ...



1) Health officials making such dubious claims are liberals. They are the ones who practically advocate capitulation to the US - exactly the kind of attitude you condemned in other recent posts (luckily enough, the Supreme Leader and IRGC are preventing them from having their way though).

But when these same liberals issue gratuitious statements which make the Islamic Republic appear under a negative light, then suddenly they become worthy of being quoted? I would recommend to stay consistent.

2) There were proven cases of people spreading disinformation about the extent of the corona toll in Iran.

Like that person in the early days of the pandemic, who filmed random body-bags in a morgue, claiming these were all coronavirus victims, and who was arrested. Or quite obvious fake videos posted online of women falsely claiming to be nurses and giving fictive, over-dramatized accounts of fatalities from COVID-19.

So we know there are elements keen on assisting the enemy in its psy-ops campaign against the IR by blowing out of proportion the extent of the COVID crisis in Iran and by making false claims of state cover up in relation to the number of victims.

3) The figures provided by Iran are corroborated by international organizations.

4) Worldwide deaths reach 1,18 million from COVID-19. While for Iran, the figure stands at about 33000 fatalities.

To suggest that 3 times this number, i. e. some 100.000 have deceased in Iran, would imply that nearly 8.5% of all victims of this coronavirus were located in Iran, when Iran's population of 83 million or so represents merely 1,06% of the world's 7,8 billion people.

In other terms, the claim that the official figure given by Iran represents a minimization by a factor of 3, would imply that the death toll in Iran has been more than 8 times superior to the world average...

Now it doesn't take much more than some basic common sense to realize that this is an extremely unrealistic and even an outlandish claim.

Also, 100.000 is about a third of the total number of Iranian martyrs in the 8-year war with Iraq. You can't just cover up the disappearing of 100.000 (or 70.000) people due to a disease over less than 9 months in an a country of 83 million.

Cemetary records are public in Iran, and can be consulted by anyone. Which makes any attempt at a cover up even more difficult.

5) Arguably, responsability for the relative spread of the coronavirus first falls onto Iranians themselves. Iranians can certainly blame some of their compatriots more than state authorities.

In Iran, legal security, that is the extent to which laws can actually be expected to be executed, is notoriously low in a series of common civil matters. Meaning that authorities will often turn a blind eye to citizens breaking the law, and will forego arrest, fining and / or prosecution of said individuals.

Conversely, non-negligible numbers of Iranians are not particularly law-abiding (some even take pride in it).

This comes in addition to the exhibiting of rather reckless, careless behaviour by said individuals in the social realm. A look at the average driving habits in Iran will provide ample confirmation.

The fact that the number of traffic fatalities in Iran (over 15000 per year) is five times higher than in a country with a comparable population like Germany (some 3000) is not simply due to the respective quality of roads, traffic signs and public education.

Successive administrations of the Islamic Republic have been investing quite a lot into awareness raising campaigns and into improving the country's road network (advertizing and pedagogic measures, conversion of several thousands of kilometers of simple roads into four-lane expressways, etc).

But it's a cultural problem of the Iranian society itself, that takes generations and immense efforts to solve fully, no matter who's in charge. Some progress has been made so far, but there remains a lot to be done, while the key to the issue at the end of the day lies in the hands of the people rather than the authorities.

Back to the corona topic, how many in Iran have ignored so-called "distancing" rules and other prescriptions designed to contain the spread of COVID-19? Have we forgotten the naggers complaining about not being allowed to spend the weekend in 'Shomāl', and those circumventing these travel restrictions?

6) The IR's response to the epidemic, considering the technical and financial means at Iran's disposal, not to mention criminal US-imposed sanctions, has been satisfactory in international comparison.

A different political system wouldn't have been able to achieve better results, and actually might have done considerably worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OldTwilight

I am too worn out to spend time by arguing with payed agent , may they be Israelis , Turks , arabs or even I.R virtual officers ...

you simply can find them out by looking at length of their post , the keyword they using ; and how many post they send in each week ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

OldTwilight said:


> I am too worn out to spend time by arguing with payed agent , may they be Israelis , Turks , arabs or even I.R virtual officers ...



Isra"eli", Turkish, Arab regime agents will spend time defending Iran online...? Or did I misunderstand that part of your post?

I wish I was "paid" for my comments here, I really do for I could use any surplus income right now.

Not only am I not paid a dime, I'm not in contact nor related in any shape or form to any government / state, nor even to any non-governmental group, association or organization. I'm no more than a simple person motivated by the defense of what I consider to be right and what I ardently believe in.

I hope that you will at least read my replies, as they are courtous and non-confrontational enough, in addition to being properly argued. It'd be a pity if you simply dismissed the facts and documents I cited without even bothering to consider them.

And instead preferred to believe talking points that reflect propaganda and disinformation concocted against your country and your people by actual regimes such as the US, Isra"el" or their regional clients, via state-sponsored official media arms like the BBC, VOA, Saudi International, and via zio-American-controlled "social media" like Twitter or Instagram.



> you simply can find them out by looking at length of their post ,



Who knows, but I'm not sure that people employed by governments would make lengthy posts. More posts but shorter ones, on a maximum number of different websites and platforms, is what I would personally have them do if I was in charge of such an operation.



> the keyword they using ;



Aha. Like which ones?



> and how many post they send in each week ...



By all means, look at the frequency of my posting activity. I am far from being among the most prolific users here. Very far from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

The SiLent crY said:


> Hello everyone.


wooow , hi brother i haven't seen you for a year or 2 so so so nice to see you welcome back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@OldTwilight

داداش تو همون توایلایت هشت سال پیش هستی؟
و همون کاربر قلم توی میلیتاری؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Covid-19 numbers are rapidly increasing all over the world
Iran is now in the third wave of the Covid-19 pandemic along with the USA and many other nations
Both Iran and the USA are witnessing their highest new cases and highest daily deaths yet


----------



## OldTwilight

Shawnee said:


> @OldTwilight
> 
> داداش تو همون توایلایت هشت سال پیش هستی؟
> و همون کاربر قلم توی میلیتاری؟



Yes ... And No ... For sure my view on things change ... I'm bitter man now ...


----------



## 925boy

Do you remember when this Palestinian member @Falcon29 was saying that Iran didnt supply hamas any weapons its using today? Well WHAT IS THIS THEN? IT SHOWS the name FADJR 5 and those rockets came straight from Iran!!!
I took screenshot from an aljazeera documentary(dont attack the source unless you can attack the information it proves, because that is not logical but a fallacy)




Even this Hamas guy is on video admitting arms come from Iran!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hormuz

925boy said:


> Do you remember when this Palestinian member @Falcon29 was saying that Iran didnt supply hamas any weapons its using today? Well WHAT IS THIS THEN? IT SHOWS the name FADJR 5 and those rockets came straight from Iran!!!
> I took screenshot from an aljazeera documentary(dont attack the source unless you can attack the information it proves, because that is not logical but a fallacy)
> View attachment 684554
> 
> Even this Hamas guy is on video admitting arms come from Iran!
> View attachment 684555



next time show him these 2 videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322466234533842944
بعضی خبرها بدن ادمو میلرزونه
ایشالا خبردروغ باشه و احترام فرزندان اونها که خیلی مدیونشونیم بر جا باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322834461021622272

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hormuz said:


> next time show him these 2 videos.



I've seen people claim these are all old documents (although the declarations you posted of Yahya Sinwar are from 2019), and that nowadays relations between Hamas and Iran are "strained" etc. Which is completely untrue.

Nearly the entire leadership of Hamas meeting the new commander in chief of the Qods Force, general Esmail Qaani in Tehran only few days after sardar Soleimani's martyrdom (January 2020), and standing side by side with the Iranian nation and the Islamic Republic:







In fact, no amount of psy-ops, misinformation or plots from the zionist enemy or those knowingly or unknowingly serving its agenda will manage to break the bond between Iran and the Palestinian Resistance (consisting of_ Sunni_ Muslims, of course - for every misled person thinking Iranian policy is "sectarian").

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SalarHaqq

Professor Marandi of Tehran University masterfully demolishes the British Broadcasting Corporation's propaganda alleging "cover up" of COVID-19 numbers by Iran:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Shawnee

بعضی ادعا دارند اوضاع عوض شده و ایران الان بیشتر طرفدار اذربایجانه

ایروان یدونه پهپاد کپی مهاجر دو ما رو هم نداره. سیستم کامل روسی

علیف گفته ما از روسیه و بلاروس و ایران بیشتر اسراییل سلاح میخریم. نمیدونم قابل باوره یا نه
ماکه سلاحی ندیدیم ولی خوب با جرات گفته

ایران پس از افتتاح سفارت ارمنستان در اسراییل گفت خطای استراتژیک نکنید

رهبر جنبش جدایی طلب عرب در ترکیه دستگیر میشه

و حالا


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322122422087262209

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Wikileaks Exposes Iran's Secret Revenge on Iraqi Pilots For 1980s War


The Wikileaks cables brought to light a vicious campaign of revenge by Iran against Iraqi air force pilots who bombed Iranduring the 1980-88 Iran-Iraq war. So far 182 pilots have been assassinated and 800 more have fled the country.




abcnews.go.com





An Interesting piece of history that I had no idea about.


----------



## EvilWesteners

SalarHaqq said:


> Professor Marandi of Tehran University masterfully demolishes the British Broadcasting Corporation's propaganda alleging "cover up" of COVID-19 numbers by Iran:



Mr. Marandi is one of the very few Iranians who actually KNOW how to talk to the Western media. Mr. Zarif is often disappointing. He speaks PERSIAN in his head and then translates to ENGLISH and hence why he is not effectively, in an articulate way, coming across convincingly even though Iran has a very good SOLID argument against the WEST, ... not going into detail here other than mentioned Western hypocrisy and double standards, and their distaste for REAL democracy in middle east.

BBC we all know and have known for decades is a British government's external organ. That much most people know.

Mr. Marandi was actually born in U.S. and lived here for a long time, until he went back to Iran to fight (Iran-Iraq war) for his country. That is why he's so articulate and understands western comprehension and interpretation with regards to cultural and media spin and propaganda.

The hypocrite imbecile, BBC anchor had to defend the indefensible BBC Persian, a known propagandist channel, especially after they cut out PRESSTV from air. Westerners defend each other when they know they are in the wrong. Iranians often don't.

I have NOTHING other than the utmost RESPECT for mr. Marandi up to now. Never seen anything so far, to change my mind.

If any of Iran's government officials are here, here's what I would tell them ...

Please consider passing into law in your parliament, couple of laws that can get the British people to think about the British atrocities in Iran .. call them (and you can figure out where I am going with this) :

1. British atrocities against Iranian civilians, Act

2. Rashidian Treason, Act

Both of these, just by their sheer label/name, will make British (the ones that are concerned in the House of Commons) sit back and think where this will be going in the next 10-20 years with young Iranians. They will hate it. They have told me so themselves, worried if that happens one day.

The British also control and fund at least 10% of the 3,000ish people in Iran that are conducting espionage activities, on behave of the West. Britain passed a quiet law in 1988 to fund MEK (it had not done previously, as they had only been funded by the French, mostly).

I spoke with a British representative (MP) in House of Commons who acknowledged and defended this act.

But I hope and believe that Iran's intelligence organization knows a million times more than an engineer like me.

Well done again, Mr. Marandi. Love your Twitter posts. Fight the bullying, injustice and hypocrisy of the West.

Thanks SalarHagg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

*در باب حکم خاتمی برای شورای نگهبان

اقای خامنه ای* باید اینو بفهمه هر کسی مسندی
در دست میگیره باید خاصیتی داشته باشه

منبر رفتن و اطلاعات صرف و نحو و احکام و کتاب جواهر برای نسل جدید کافی نیست. اگر نتونن جوانها رو با حرفهاشون بسیج کنن و جذب کنن اطلاعات خارج فقه و حدیثشون به درد لای جرز میخوره

انتظارات جوانها بالا رفته. *در حالی که مهندسی ما پیشرفت کرده ولی رسانه و حوزه و سینمای ما هیچ غلط خاصی نکرده*

حوزه ما رسما همون ادمای سده های قبلن که همون کتابها رو میخونن و بی خاصیت پس میندازن که قدرت جذب هیچ جوونی رو نداره
نمونش حجابه که باید با چماق جاری بشه چون حوزه ما نتونست با مردم ما رابطه برقرار کنه و حرفشو اثبات کنه

باید شیشه قداستی که برای خودشون درست کردن رو شکست تا از پخمگی خارج بشن

لیاقت ملت ما امثال یزدی و خاتمی نیست. چرا امریکا این بی خاصیتها رو با پهپاد نمیزنه

حوزه یعنی رسانه نقطه زن و نه پخمگی و حجره نشینی و مطول خوندن
باز البته حجره نشینی به از بساز بفروشی و رانت بازی

اقای خامنه ای باید در مورد انتخاب هاش خودشو پاسخگو بدونه. نباید براش حریم مقدس قایل شد و مشکلات رو حواله روحانی کرد

این درده که ما در نظام سربازی پارتی بازی داریم
اینو باید بفهمه. به پای اون نوشته میشه نه روحانی

*دسته مفتخور بعدی اهالی سینما ان *که هنوز درگیر بازی با خط قرمز ها و داستان های پفکی عشقی اند

قاسم سلیمانی حوزه و سینمای ما کیه؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323162507557675009


----------



## Shawnee

*عادی‌سازی روابط عربی- اسرائیلی بستگی به «سخت‌گیری رئیس‌جمهوری بعدی آمریکا در قبال ایران دارد»*

The answer is simple and also complex.
Iran should have some form of discussion about Israel too.
Israel has already good relations with Arabs. They just want to give it as a gift to someone like Trump and get something in return.

The real good deal for Israel is Iran. Gulf problem is already solved. Secret talks about Israel is completely OK and counters Saudis blocking Biden, if he gets elected.

If Trump gets elected, any form of direct dialogue and deal is over of course.

مدلی از گفتگوی مخفی در مورد اسراییل باید وجود داشته باشه تا با عملیات تخریبی سعودی علیه بایدن مقابله کنه. ترامپ بیاد خوب مسلم راه مذاکره تمامه و مدل کره شمالی بر مدل کره جنوبی می چربه

بدترین حالت اینه نه کره شمالی باشی نه کره جنوبی و چهار سال وایسی ببینی بعد چی میشه
از اینجا مونده و از اونجا رونده

یا جلوی مردم خودت با انجام بدترین کار با مذاکره با ترامپ تحقیر شی

هیچ جوری نمیتونم حساب کنم مذاکره با ترامپ حتی به صورت تاکتیکال در ترکیبش با نتانیاهو جز حقارت چیزی داشته باشه

اخرش میشه پرداخت یه جزیه بزگتر از سودان و بالکانیزه شدن

کشوری که ابهتش کم بشه کلیتش و یکپارچگیش کم میشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323232852662767621

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321167130444836865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319249440524304386

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319252550957166593

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RΛIDEN

*Iran to implement new restrictions as COVID-19 cases surge*

Coronavirus restrictions continue to mount across Iran as the country battles a major wave of infections.










Iran to implement new restrictions as COVID-19 cases surge


Coronavirus restrictions continue to mount across Iran as the country battles major wave of infections.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## sha ah

So it seems as if Biden will most likely win. 

All Biden needs to do now is win 1 more state, like Nevada for example, or Pennsylvania. Trump on the other hand needs to win all of the 5 remaining states to win the presidency, including Nevada and Pennsylvania. 

Most of the votes being counted now are mail in ballots, which mostly favor Biden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm hearing that the Azeri forces have sustained massive casualties recently in Artsaskh (Nagorno_Karabakh). Now Armenians are releasing drone footage. I can't show it here but there are new videos showing piles of dead azeri soldiers on the field. Erdogan better send in massive reinforcements soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324026992480735234

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324286415262437378

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324285698510389248
Syrian militants crying after being captured in Artsaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323643777148461057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322580482375274498

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323574095716429824

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322580482375274498



this prostest looks fabricated to me. 
1. there are i guess 20 or so people. i have more poeple hanging around infront of my house.
2. this kind of slogan, saying persians are enemies of turks sounds like turkey and not azerbaijan.
3. i am sure they want that azeri speaking Iranians go to the streets. the reason i am saying this why there is no protest infront of russian embassy, even russia is the main supporter of armenia and Iran didn't took any sides in this conflict (if yes i couldn't find any footage. maybe someone can share if i am wrong).

i think turkey is at the end. the corona virus made the economy nearly collapse. the lira start to going down even before the corona virus. except of tourism turkey don't have alot of income, maybe a bit with some food supplies here and there, but thats not enough to run a country. 
as i mentioned before erdogan started to send troops in every region he thought he can increase the turkish influence and he failed. thinking that turkey have enough power to fight on different front (lybia, syria, iraq, azerbaijan and inner turkish conflict with the kurds) was a wrong assessment. even the u.s. has difficulties to fight on different front. 
turkey regional rival is Iran, so my guess is erdogan is loosing ground in every conflict and now want to try to weaken Iran from inside, by trying to making azeri speaking Iranian to go the streets. 
this so called proetst are there for trigger something, casue obviously turkeys intelligence agencies are not strong enough to make big operations in Iran. 
or maybe i am just overestimating it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Turkey knew that Iran is very sensitive to have ISIS terrorits on its borders.... and yet they flew them into Iran´s Northern boarder......this says it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324175651515949056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324214310235631616ادعیه اونجلیستی برای پیروزی ترامپ
اون وقت ما علم الهدی رو مسخره می کنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324175651515949056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324214310235631616ادعیه اونجلیستی برای پیروزی ترامپ
> اون وقت ما علم الهدی رو مسخره می کنیم


خوب همه جا آدم قابل مسخره شدن گیر میاد.اینجا و اونجا ندارد.


----------



## Aramagedon

Titanic drowned so America will: 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I highly doubt if Azerbaijan would be foolish enough to station Al Qaeda linked Syrian rebels and other takfiri mercenaries directly on Iran's borders. Even if Azerbaijan did such a thing, then they certainly wouldn't boast about it.

If however Azerbaijan did the unthinkiable, stationing Takfiris on Iran's border and then ordering them to attack Iran,then Iran's response would be immediately, firm and decisive.

With just a few missiles Iran could easily eradicate the Takfiri groups. It would be like Iran flicking away a bug.

Considering the massive casualties that Azerbaijan is sustaining right now, I really don't think that they want to get on Iran's bad side.

Iran could very easily turn the tide of the war with a few dozen missile strikes. Especially since it's right on Iran's border. Even the Armenians are now flying drones above the Azeri army freely. It would only require Iran to lift it's pinky to finish the job.



Raghfarm007 said:


> Turkey knew that Iran is very sensitive to have ISIS terrorits on its borders.... and yet they flew them into Iran´s Northern boarder......this says it all.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324288289579347973

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323920650969485312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323919766164221952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323620505090478081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323867519493591040Azerbaijani forces have sustained massive casualties and losses of equipment and material in their latest failed offensive, including high ranking officers.

For the first time the Azerbaijani army is trying to conquer densely populated areas in Artsakh and they've failed miserably.

Only time will tell if they will eventually succeed, however winter is approaching and It's also become painfully obvious now that the Azeri army has lost it's initial air superiority.

In the beginning, we would see Azeri drone footage every single day pretty much. Now I haven't seen anything for a while and the last time was recycled footage. To make matters worse, the Armenians are now releasing their own drone footage on a regular basis.

The Azeri military has lost over 200 drones, helicopters, aircraft, loitering munitions since the start of the conflict.

Like I said before, Artsakh is not Afrin and the Armenians are not the Kurds in Syria. Armenia has air defenses, fighter jets with BVR capabilities and they're constantly being supplied by Russia and to a much lesser extent ran.

So last time I checked the Azeri casualty count was at 7000+. Now there are some analysts saying 10,000+. Remember the Azeri army numbers 50,000. With injuries, Aliyev has lost atleast 1/3rd to half of his army to death and injuries

All I can say is that Erdogan better send reinforcements soon. I mean you have to keep in mind that the Azeri military has been trying to advance on multiple fronts. From the north, north east, east and south on several fronts.

So far however they've only had success in the south and their losses seem to be mounting as this appears to be turning into a war of attrition. Aliyev's only hope seems to be Erdogan sending enough reinforcements to push through.

It's become obvious since the start of the war that without direct help from Turkey, that Aliyev would not have been able to gain anything.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324606699374862336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

sha ah said:


> I highly doubt if Azerbaijan would be foolish enough to station Al Qaeda linked Syrian rebels and other takfiri mercenaries directly on Iran's borders. Even if Azerbaijan did such a thing, then they certainly wouldn't boast about it.



i would agree, if there wouldn't be any turkish involvment. don't forget that azerbaijans army is fighting with the help of turkish forces and i am sure that turkish forces lead this war and not azerbaijan. don't forget this now in this time is a turkish geopolitical war and not azerbaijan. but aliyev can't give up now cause he will lose face in the population.
this war would have never started wouldn't be there erdogans promise for supporting azerbaijan and i am sure he said that he is sure they will win within days.
i don't think even it was in israels favor, since Iran send huge amount of war machines and troops to the border, now the zionist can't operate that easy anymore. 

when it comes to the terrorists who where brought from syria they are directly under turkish commmand and turkey don't care if they are at Irans borders or not. i said it multiple times in this forum, erdogan want a ottoman empire and he said it few times in his speeches. Iran and turkey are working together in many fileds but are also competitives when it comes to the geostrategic in the region. 
there are many reports from the pentagon and us military advisors and generals, who see Iran as the regional power in the middle east. erdogan want change it in turkey faviour and replace Iran. thats a long term plan. they didn't woke up in the morning and decided to send troops so all this countries. 
erdogan overestematet his abilities! they don't have the money the troops the logistic to fight in different fronts. 
this are the last tries for erdogan to at least have a victory there is no battlefield that he has won.



sha ah said:


> With just a few missiles Iran could easily eradicate the Takfiri groups. It would be like Iran flicking away a bug.



thats exactly what i am thinking of. 
but why sending so much troops thats a overkill. 
in my opinion either there is something that Iran knows and it's not public yet or Iran is watching closely and due some circumstances will intervene and sending troops in (maybe building a for example 10-20km safe zone).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> خوب همه جا آدم قابل مسخره شدن گیر میاد.اینجا و اونجا ندارد.



من ندیدم جای دیگه از قاضی دادگاه عالی تا دعاخون و جن گیر و فالگیر حرمشون همه دختر بلوند جوون باشه


بگذریم قضیه انتخابات امریکا تموم شدست و دعواهای ترامپ و ابروریزیش فقط میشه شکلات روی کیک برای چین و ما بقی

قضیه مهم سناست
سنا هنوز ممکنه مساوی بشن​


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324672062384996352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Raghfarm007 said:


> Turkey knew that Iran is very sensitive to have ISIS terrorits on its borders.... and yet they flew them into Iran´s Northern boarder......this says it all.


Thats why i've been telling PDF that when Russia and Iran gang up on Turkey, NATO wont come to save Turkey. Screenshot this. ErDOGan will complain and beg for help, but it wont come. Iran and Russia have to stretch Turkey so Turkey can come back to its senses.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324410676673130499

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324614462586953728
Iran solidarity with Afghanistan 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324437938231455748
Houthi's gain in Yemen


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324346365338681353
Good aim WOW 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324632634421583872 
Are those Iranian Chieftains and M-113's ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324317594296455175Areas in blue are allegedly controlled by Azerbaijan. Fighting is ongoing as winter is approaching. 

The Azeri army is now trying to take densely populated areas of Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) for the first time. Keep in mind, the army of Azerbaijan has been trying to advance from multiple directions since the start of the conflict. 

So far however the Azerbaijani military has only had decent success in the south. To try and capitalize on that success it now seems that Aliyev is putting all his eggs in one basket. Now it remains to be seen if the Azeri military can conquer and hold onto densely populated territory in Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh)

So far, their first offensive has failed miserably with mass casualties and devastating losses of material. It's also become apparent that the Azeri's have lost their initial advantage in the air, even with direct help from Turkey

In the first few days and weeks the Azeri military was constantly releasing videos showing UAV strikes on Armenian positions. Now the Armenians are actually showing off UAV footage more often. This goes to show the limitation of drones when the enemy has decent air defenses and fighter jets with BVR capabilities.
















https://twitter.com/TheArabSource/status/1324794236575928328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

*Ahwazi leader Habib Asyud abducted in Turkey and handed to Iran*

The head of the National Security Committee in the Iranian Parliament confirmed that the Iranian intelligence services kidnapped Habib Asyud



Iranian President Hassan Rouhani. AP




The National
November 1, 2020
Iranian security and intelligence services have abducted Habib Asyud, the former head of the Arab Struggle Movement for the Liberation of Ahwaz, the head of the Iranian Parliament's National Security Committee said on Sunday.
Mojtaba Dhu Al Nuri said Mr Asyud is currently under investigation in Tehran after being taken from Turkey.
The Arab Struggle Movement for the Liberation of Ahwaz is a separatist group based in the oil-rich south-west of Iran. It is classified as a terrorist group by Iran.
"The arrest of the leader of an Ahwazi group and his transfer to Tehran is another great success for the intelligence and security services in our country," Mr Dhu Al Nuri told the Iranian Parliament News Agency.
"The accused will receive his punishment in a trial after taking the necessary information from him in the investigation and completion of the case," he added.
The Swedish Ministry of Foreign Affairs told Swedish TV it was aware of his arrest in Turkey and his extradition to Iran.
His wife, Hoda Hawashmi said her husband boarded a flight to Turkey, intending to travel on to Doha. While in transit in the country, Ankara handed him over to Iranian intelligence, she said.
*READ MORE*


Tougher on Turkey: how US Middle East policy might look under Joe Biden
End of UN arms embargo does not change much for Iran
'We banned the bomb': jubilation over UN nuclear weapons treaty
Iran could lose out if the US closes its Baghdad embassy
Mr Asyud, 47, holds Swedish citizenship and could face the death penalty, according to Tehran. The arrest risks embroiling Sweden in a diplomatic tussle over Mr Asyud's life.
The Iranian armed forces news agency said on Friday that Turkish authorities had handed Mr Asyud to Iran. The transfer took place through the port of West Azerbaijan province, in north-west Iran, it said.
It is expected that Turkey's extradition of a Swedish citizen to Iran will have a negative impact on Ankara's recently strained relationship with the European Union.
ASMLA said Mr Asyud was kidnapped “after a process of enticement in which a Gulf Arab country participated and contributed”, without naming it. But Ahwazi activists on Twitter accused Qatar of complicity in luring and kidnapping the former head of the movement.
In a statement, the movement said Iran had pursued “a policy of assassinations or kidnapping and detention, to exclude members of the movement from their role in the fields of political and media work”.
_Updated: November 1, 2020 07:45 PM_
*SHARE*
https://amp.thenationalnews.com/wor...d-to-iran-1.1103335?__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

What will happen to America in 7 months after Trump's loss:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

سیاست خارجی برتر برای ایران در اینده نزدیک-
-قسمت اول

بهترین چیزی که ممکن بود برای اقایان حاکم داره رخ میده. پیروزی بایدن با شکلات اضافه با یک دوران گذار وقتگیر, زشت و ابروبر پیش چشم مردم ایران

بایدن اما دیر یا زود میاد و همه خودشون رو برای تغییرات اماده میکنن
از نگرانی های اسراییل و نتانیاهو تا شادی ارام چین

ایران باید تصمیمات قدرتمندانه و درستی در این مسیر بگیره که نه ضعیف و عاشق بایدن به نظر بیاد و نه بیهوده به رابطه صدمه بزنه. ما هر دو مدل رو در ساختار حاکم داریم

کسانی در زمان اوباما که سرباز واضحا بی ازار امریکایی رو روی زانو گریه انداختن مرزدار درستکار بودند *ولی اونها که تصاویر ماجرا رو منتشر کردند سیاستمداران بدی بودند*
اونها همونها بودند که جلوی ترامپ به اقتضای شرایط هیچ کاری نکردند و صبر استراتژیک کردند
ترامپ رو با دست های خودشون بالا بردند
و اوباما رو زمین زدند
ناشران این عکسها افرادی با تحلیل استراتژیک بینالمللی بسیار ضعیف بودند

ما متاسفانه افراد با تحلیل استراتژیک اشتباه رو اخراج نمیکنیم
کسانی که گفتند بیخود روی سوریه وقت و سرمایه نگذارین اسد سقوط می کنه
کسانی که گفتن به کرکوک حمله بشه امریکا وارد میشه
و کسانی که سرباز امریکایی که واضحا دنبال جنگ نبود و سریع تسلیم شد رو گریه انداختن و عکس رو رسانه ای کردند

اوباما با پنبه سر میبرید بله
اما به سود مردم ما بود.

دموکراتها حالا بیشتر از پیش با اسراییل فاصله گرفتند و نسل جدید دموکرات رسما اسراییل رو دشمن خودش میدونه

استراتژیست ما باید نسل جدید دموکرات رو بشناسه. طرز فکر امریکایی ها رو بدونه
رابطه بایدن نتانیاهو رو بشناسه
و اوباما و کلینتون ها رو که هنوز پشت صحنه بسیار تاثیرگذار و قوی ان

ادامه دارد​


----------



## Philosopher

The clown has been defeated, I don't expect much from Biden, but it's nice to see the cretin leave office.









AP count gives Joe Biden 270 electoral votes required to win presidency, after Pennsylvania lead secured


The Associated Press has called the election for Joe Biden, after declaring the former vice president the winner in Pennsylvania. After a bitterly divisive election, President Trump has vowed to challenge the result in court.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

چهار سال روی اعصاب بود
نوش جونتون​


----------



## aryobarzan

Trump's a** now belongs to ayatolahs..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Trump is most likely going to prison. I hear that he has something like 30+ charges outstanding for corruption, sexual assault, tax evasion etc 

If not prison, he will go bankrupt fighting the charges. He's already bankrupt. Isn't he 400 million in debt ? He's basically a rich kid that ruined his fathers fortune. It's so sad how he won't accept defeat. Silver spoon fed child who was never told NO. 

Trump is now begging Republican supporters to donate $60 million so they can take Biden to court. However they have no evidence. $60 million. Imagine how many poor Americans that could help ?






The Rial has reacted to Biden's victory by gaining 15% vs the dollar. There are mass celebrations on the streets now. Corona will explode in the US. Just watch. Hopefully a vaccine will come out sooner than later. 





Trump supporters CRYING in disbelief. LOL 






Look at these massive crowds celebrating. Covid-19 is going to ravage America in the coming weeks. Like I said, hopefully a vaccine comes out sooner than later. 





This is SO FUNNY




"This morning Donald Trump went off to play golf, something he'll soon have alot more time to do" LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325349888335491074

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

حرفهای اخیر روحانی باز از موضع ضعف بود که خوب تخصص ویژه خودشه

بایدن دیر یا زود برجام رو با تغییر یا بی تغییر احیا میکنه حالا اگه شد با شروط اضافه احیا کنه چه بهتر

خدا وکیلی با این سرعت غنی سازی علنی و سرعت ازمایشات موفق موشکی و اقتصاد خوب و انتقام های محکم قبلی اقایان چرا سعیشو نکنه. چرا که نه؟

بایدن و پشت سرش اوباما و کلینتون ها کینه سعودی و نتانیاهو رو دارن و به ایران در کنارشون نیاز بیشتری دارن. وضع ترکیه هم معلومه. دوستشون نیست

حالا هی میگن اقا بایدن و معاونش فلانن و صهیونیست ان و دامادشون و شوهرشون فلان و اینها. خوب برای همین ما میگیم باید دسته های مختلف دموکرات و جمهوری خواه رو بشناسین. طرز فکرشونو بدونن
که بفهمن همش این نیس

قراردادهای عربها با اسراییل یه سری فرمالیته است و روابطشون از سالها قبلش خوب بوده و این قرار دادها نه برای بایدن مهمه نه برای مردم امریکا

تهدید کردن قطع میکنن روابطشون رو. این هم جواب بایدن 
شما از سالها پیش از ترس ایران با هم رابطه داشتین. به درک قطع کنین. برای مردم امریکا اینها مهم نیس

ذوق زدگی زیادی باعث میشه شرایط بدتر بشه و میانه روی لازمه کاره. ممکنه دو سالی طول بکشه تا برجام برگرده و اگه عجله در کار باشه نتیجه اون برجامی ضعیفتر خواهد بود

هرگونه صحبت از نامزدی ظریف و امثال ظریف برای انتخابات ضعفه. انگار برجام چه شق القمری بوده که حالا نامزد بشه‌

البته دست اقای ظریف درد نکنه و خوب کار کرد ولی خودش باید بدونه ادم خشنتر لازم داریم الان​


----------



## aryobarzan

Zarife and his "no spine boss" rohanni should never be allowed to negotiate for iran again....they will give away all of the gains iran made .....imagine all the boeing and airbus planes they wanted to buy as the deal sweetener would have been parked in iran airports ....they not only gave away everyt thing in advance but they had to buy shit load of planes and to complete their stupid subservience they closed down iran's space program...they are lucky no one put them to jail for treason.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325491111075467265

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325491111075467265



Give me a penny every time they claim they have maximized the sanctions on Iran.
Nothing is left.
...
انتظار حضور میلیونی ملت و دست و پا زدن بعضی در انتخابات ریاست جمهوری رو داشته باشین

خیلی ها منتظر این لحظه بودن تا نامزد بشن چون در دوره ترامپ کاری نمیتونستن بکنن

منتظر حضور محکم واردات چی ها باشین و این خطرناک ترین جای کاره
خیلی از محصولات کمابیش داخلی سازی شده و وارداتچی ها پول و نفوذ دارن

هنر بعضی اقازادها و مهندسین شده واردات و چقدر جای خالی خلخالی حس میشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

LOL there's nothing left to sanction. They can repeat the same sanctions over and over again with various titles and they can sanction specific people in Iran's government but it won't matter.

Personally I believe that Trump has alot more to worry about than Iran. He has dozens of outstanding charges. Even the supreme court can't save him since many of the charges are local state, not federal charges. He's bankrupt and in alot of trouble.

Trump really needed to win this election. Now, especially because of his defiant behavior, the new administration will have no mercy on him. Even many Republicans want to get rid of him since Trump pretty much hijacked the Republican party. Things are not looking good for Donald Trump

As far as the nuclear deal in concerned. Iranian officials have stated that Iran will do absolutely NOTHING. The ball is now in America's court as they say. If the US wants Iran to comply 100% with the nuclear deal then they must first comply 100% If the US complies 70% then Iran will comply 70%. It's completely up to the US. Iran will not be fooled ever again.

Many people like to blame Rohani or Zarif for what happened but we saw the celebrations in the streets of Tehran after the nuclear deal was made. It was the will of the people and Khamenei gave it his stamp of approval. The Americans backstabbed Iran but Iran did gain alot out of the deal for the short duration that it lasted. Iran got access to hundreds of billions of dollars that had been frozen in various accounts all around the world. Iran's airlines also got new planes that were very badly needed.

Actually now is a good time for Iran to have access to American / European airplanes again. As we all know Boeing in is a dire situation, pretty much on life support. A large purchase from Iran could very well save them. Of course I'm sure Iranian officials will try to get one hell of a bargain knowing the situation.



Shawnee said:


> Give me a penny every time they claim they have maximized the sanctions on Iran.
> Nothing is left.
> ...
> انتظار حضور میلیونی ملت و دست و پا زدن بعضی در انتخابات ریاست جمهوری رو داشته باشین
> 
> خیلی ها منتظر این لحظه بودن تا نامزد بشن چون در دوره ترامپ کاری نمیتونستن بکنن
> 
> منتظر حضور محکم واردات چی ها باشین و این خطرناک ترین جای کاره
> خیلی از محصولات کمابیش داخلی سازی شده و وارداتچی ها پول و نفوذ دارن
> 
> هنر بعضی اقازادها و مهندسین شده واردات و چقدر جای خالی خلخالی حس میشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Michael Morell maybe the next spy chief. An old tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282275465051414530

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Shawnee said:


> Michael Morell maybe the next spy chief. An old tweet:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282275465051414530


 Watch for Rouhani and gang try to sink the China deal to cozy up to Biden.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325690610179846144


----------



## Shawnee

بایدن و برجام
قسمت دوم

بایدن برجام رو با همه نواقصش میراث خودش میدونه. سعیشو میکنه تا برجام اصلاح بشه تا حد ممکن. اما نشد هم نشد

دلایل خوبی وجود داره که به بایدن امید میده بتونه برجام رو بهتر کنه‌ و شروطی رو اضافه کنه
اقتصاد حساس داخلی ایران 
عدم رشد سریع ظاهری موشکی و غنی سازی و مهمتر از اون تشنگی و ولع داخلی ایرانی ها برای بازگشتن هر چه سریعتر به برجام

اروپا و کانادا با اشتیاق از بایدن استقبال کردن و کنارشن برای شروط بهتر
رابطه امریکا با چین هم البته بهتر میشه

مشکلات شروط اضافه برای بایدن اینهاست
داخلی سازی و بی نیازی از واردات بیشتر و بیشتر میشه
هر چه ایران منزوی تر بمونه برای داخلی سازی بهتره
رهبری ایران همون پیرمرد یک دنده و بدبین به غربه
تاسیسات هسته ای موشکی ممکنه زیرزمینی خیلی رشد کرده باشن و هر لحظه ممکنه معادله عوض شه
معامله بزرگ ایران با چین
کینه از نتانیاهو و سعود باعث کوتاه اومدن میشه جلوی ایران
روسیه برابر بایدن دشمنتر خواهد بود

بایدن تقریبا هشتاد سالست و چهار سال وقت داره و هر دو طرف در زمان محدودند
و سنای جمهوری خواه ممکنه اذیت کنه

بایدن و اروپایی ها میدونن انتخاباتی در راهه در ایران
باید خوب بازی کنن تا افراد مناسبی شرکت کنن تایید بشن و رای بیارن

یک حضور میلیونی ملت و پیروزی یک فرد مناسب خودش برگ برندست

و همزمان باید در سال اول باج هم ندهند که خودش میتونه باعث ضعیف شدن گزینه برتر بشه و باعث بشه رای نیاره
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*بایدن و برجام 
قسمت سوم

داستان یک تصمیم سخت*

حرفهای پاشینیان رو پایین متن بخونید و اثرش رو روی مردم ارمنی تجسم کنید. فرض کنید روحانی بخواد همچین حرفهایی رو بزنه

مردم قیمه قیمه اش می کنن

اصولا برجام قرار بود برای ما تصمیم سخت باشه
نه برد برد
ولی تصمیم غرب و اروپا این بود برای تحمل
عمومی و تحمل هواداران نظام و تحمل خود رهبران ایران برجام کم کم لقمه لقمه خورانده بشه که اقلا قابل اجرا و هضم باشه

غربی ها تکیه کلامی دارن برای این روزها
میگن فقط یک سیاستمدار قوی میتونه تصمیمات سخت بگیره
هندوانه زیر بقل بازنده میگذارن

غربی ها از اول میدونستن ایرانی ها اهل تصمیم سخت نخواهند بود چون غرور تاریخی دارند
غرور تاریخی ایرانی خطرناکه چه مذهبی باشه چه نباشه و باید کمکم با واقعیتها اشنا بشن و کمتر غرور داشته باشن
بشن کشور عادی مثل بقیه
ترجیحا در سرزمینی کوچکتر و قابل کنترل تر

*پاشینیان صاحب انقلاب مخملی بود و هرکه در قلمرو شوروی سابق انقلاب مخملی کرد قسمتی از خاکش رو از دست داد و رهبر انقلاب دیگه رای نیاورد
مردم انقلاب کننده هم به فلاکت اقتصادی در سرزمین کوچکتر تن دادند
نمونه اش گرجستان و اوکراین
همشون فک میکردند انقلاب مخملی براشون حمایت اروپا و سرمایه گذاری خارجی میاره
انقلاب مخملی کردن چه اسان و تحقق وعده هاش چه سخت*






به گزارش گروه بین‌الملل خبرگزاری فارس، «نیکول
پاشینیان»، نخست‌وزیر ارمنستان بامداد سه‌شنبه (به وقت تهران) اعلام کرد توافقنامه‌ای را با روسیه و جمهوری آذربایجان برای پایان دادن به جنگ در قره‌باغ امضا کرده است.
...........................
پاشینیان در بیانیه‌ای گفت: «توافقنامه‌ای را با رئیس‌جمهور روسیه و آذربایجان برای پایان دادن به جنگ در قره‌باغ امضا کردم.»

او اضافه کرد: «تصمیمی گرفتم که برای همه‌مان سخت است. آتش‌بس، برای مردم ما و خود من بسیار دردناک است.»
پاشینیان تصریح کرد: «*این پیروزی نیست، اما تا زمانی که شما اذعان نکنید که باخته‌اید، شکستی در کار نخواهد بود. ما هرگز اذعان نمی‌کنیم که باخته‌ایم* و این آغاز عصر وحدت ملی برای ما خواهد بود.»

وی گفت: «در برابر شهدای همه شما زانو می‌زنم. در برابر همه سربازان، افسران، ژنرال‌ها و نیروهای داوطلب که با جانشان از سرزمین مادری‌مان دفاع کردند، تعظیم می‌کنم.»
.......................
پاشینیان پس از بازگشایی سفارت در اسراییل و متنوع کردن سیاست خارجی با اضافه کردن غرب و کاهش وابستگی به مسیر های ایران و جایگزینی اون با ترکیه احساس قدرت میکرد

*مشابهش مسعود بارزانی بود که فکر میکرد رابطه با غرب و اسراییل براش موفقیت میاره ولی اخرش به تصمیمی سخت تن داد
باید حال و روز کردها رو بعد سقوط کرکوک می دیدید
رویایی که مرد در حالی که داشت به دنیا میومد
اسمشو بین خودشون گذاشتن یوم النکبه کردها*

تصمیم سخت رو امثال بارزانی و پاشینیان می گیرند
کسی که اشتباه استراتژیک کنه تصمیم سخت هم می گیره

شکست بارزانی و پاشینیان فقط تقصیر یک نفر نبود تقصیر یک ملت بود

ملتی که کرکوک و قره باغ رو با کمک خارجی و راحت به دست اورده بود و فکر میکرد با لیاقت به دست اورده

ملتی که ارزش انچه داشت فراموش کرد و تنبل و بی عار ماند و مشکلات رو به گردن نبود سرمایه گذاری خارجی انداخت
ملتی که "کون گشاد و زبون دراز" بود. بهترین ماشینها و بهترین سبک زندگی رو حق خودش میدونست ولی هیچ مسوولیتی جز خوردن و بی خاصیتی نداشت

ملتی که مثل یک المانی یا ژاپنی نگفت لیاقت من اون ماشینیه که خودم میسازم. بلکه گفت لیاقت من بهترین ماشینه و علاجش سرمایه گذاری خارجیه
ملتی که مثل یک المانی بدون هیچگونه سرمایه گذاری خارجی و با بدهی چند بار کشور رو با سختکوشی و مهندسی و علم از اول و از خاکستر دوباره بنا نکرد

کار راحت رو کرد
انقلاب مخملی کرد تا به حقوقش برسه از راهی اسان و راحت الحلقوم با سرمایه خارجی و انتقال تکنولوژی
و البته به حقش هم رسید

پایان یک تصمیم سخت
و پایان موقت یک جنگ​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

گوینده رادیوی افغانستان در راستای تشدید احساسات ایران دوستی در افغانستان پارسی زبان
--------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309394948614168576---------------------------
یک بحثی هم باید کرد در مورد
ارمنستان بعد از پاشینیان
بایدن و ارمنستان
بایدن و ترکیه: تحلیلی بسیار پیچیده تر از بقیه

بایدن دومین رییس جمهور کاتولیک ه بعد کندی

فرانسه و بعضی دیگر از غربی ها خیلی در دل به ایران در مورد ارمنستان نیاز داشتند ولی به رو نیاوردند

بایدن در کنار فرانسه از ارمنستان حمایت بیشتری خواهد کرد​

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

So after 6 weeks of fighting the Azeris and Turks made some decent gains, but at a very heavy price.

7000-10,000+ KIA (killed in action), hundreds of tanks, apcs, ifvs, drones, helicopters, etc. and In the end they were unable to conquer Stepanakert.

You could call it a partial victory, but in the end Azerbaijan was forced to agree to Russia's terms. Now Russia is moving in troops into the enclave.

Basically, just like all of the previous ethnic conflicts in the Caucasus, Russia wins. Putin must be laughing and drinking Champagne.

You know when you think about it, Turkey and Azerbaijan had all the advantages in this conflict. They had overwhelming numbers, air superiority for most of the conflict and much more. Regardless they were unable to gain a decisive and total victory. 

It makes you wonder, what would happen if Turkey and it's proxies had to face of against an adversary where they didn't have so many advantages. I doubt they would gain anything significant. 

In all these conflicts the Turkish side had satellites, drones, fighter jets, tanks, outnumbering the enemy 5 to 1 atleast. keep in mind their adversaries had no air defenses, no heavy weapons, no air force, no real chance in the long run

In Al Bab, against ISIS, Turkey sustained huge losses and the operation dragged on much longer than expected. Afrin took 2 months, again longer than expected. Ras Al Ayn, yes in all these cases Turkey won, however they were supposed to win and decisively, easily. However things did not turn out that way.

Ras Al Ayn is a tiny village on the Turkish border, yet despite every conceivable advantages, the YPG/PKK held out for 2 weeks and in the end Turkey had negotiate with Trump and allow the YPG troops to leave in exchange for the village.

Again in all these conflicts, we see partial gains in exchange for huge losses, but no total victory. Whether we're talking about Libya, Syria, Artaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh), they're all partial victories with no long term economic gains. 

However Turkey's economy is now in dire straits with 1 US dollar worth over 8 Lira. Erdogan is looking to rally nationalist sentiments in order to survive. Looking for a way out of the economic glut, 

Erdogan was eyeing the natural resources of southern Cyprus, but that seems to be off the table now when the Europeans threatened to act. So now the question is, where does Erdogan turn to next ? What will he do about Turkey's ruined economy ?









WATCH: Twenty Russian military cargo planes land in Armenia as first 400 peacekeepers move out to war-torn Nagorno-Karabakh region


More than 400 Russian peacekeeping troops and their equipment have been successfully airlifted into Armenia’s capital, Yerevan. They then proceeded to the armistice line with Azerbaijan in the disputed Nagorno-Karabakh region.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Blue areas are parts of Artaskh (Nagorno_Karabakh) controlled by Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

sha ah said:


> You could call it a partial victory, but in the end Azerbaijan was forced to agree to Russia's terms. Now Russia is moving in troops into the enclave.




نقشه آتش بس دیدید؟

آن شرایط کامل است برای آذری ها









جشن در باکو، خشم در ایروان


پس از ۴۵ روز درگیری در منطقه مورد مناقشه قره‌باغ، دیروز جمهوری آذربایجان و ارمنستان با وساطت روسیه و با کنار گذاشتن گروه شکست‌خورده مینسک از مذاکرات صلح، قرارداد پایان جنگ را امضا کردند که طی آن بسیاری از مناطق اشغال شده در ۲۸ سال گذشته، به سرزمین اصلی آذربایجان عودت داده شد و نیرو‌های روسیه تحت...




www.javanonline.ir





"جشن در باکو، خشم در ایروان"




http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/news/64384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

بنازم وفاداری
از خاتمی به فحاشی به خاتمی و بعد به ترامپ و الان به دلاوری از دلاویر

حداقل ترامپ رو انفالو نمیکردی​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> بنازم وفاداری
> از خاتمی به فحاشی به خاتمی و بعد به ترامپ و الان به دلاوری از دلاویر
> 
> حداقل ترامپ رو انفالو نمیکردی​


On ghaarch forsat talab vaaghan as har mostarah hesaabi mikhoreh!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326575357387018241

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

These Persian Gulf puppet states are running around like headless chicken buying hardware after the lifting of Iranian Embargo. This is hilarious and I bet Iran is laughing at these people being milked heavily by the Americans/the west. They are in a financial mess as it is, thus I think we need to make sure they continue spending themselves to death. It is truly amusing just how incompetent these people are.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326449086778679296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> بنازم وفاداری
> از خاتمی به فحاشی به خاتمی و بعد به ترامپ و الان به دلاوری از دلاویر
> 
> حداقل ترامپ رو انفالو نمیکردی​


Honestly com on guys , the only time I hear her name when you guys mention her , why not let her become obscure , why report everything she do , why do the free advertisement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## retaxis

Instead of American boot licker India, Iran should be in SCO. We can have our quad - Iran, Russia, Pakistan and China.


----------



## raptor22

Philosopher said:


> These Persian Gulf puppet states are running around like headless chicken buying hardware after the lifting of Iranian Embargo. This is hilarious and I bet Iran is laughing at these people being milked heavily by the Americans/the west. They are in a financial mess as it is, thus I think we need to make sure they continue spending themselves to death. It is truly amusing just how incompetent these people are.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326449086778679296


But I think it is alarming & very dangerious and we have to keep an eye on them and be prepared. these weapons must be countered one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

@SalarHaqq 

Mithridates supports Iran in every thread as I have seen.

Ir.tab was different. I doubted him first because more than half of his comments were in Turkish section supporting Turkey.
Yet he proved me wrong. He was an Iranian as much as I was. I ended up cooling him down against Sinan. You can probably find his comments in 2012 and 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Great article from last year, reporting that Turkish intelligence tried to incite their fifth columnists from amongst Traktorsazi hooligans to express support for Ankara's military invasion of Syria.

The attempt failed miserably, exactly like their more recent efforts to trigger upheavals among Azarbadegani Iranians using the Karabakh war as a pretext. The token, minuscule gatherings of pan-Turkist elements during the past few weeks in Iran are almost pitiful to watch - 30 separatists here, some 200 there and that was it.

There's no doubt that the immense majority of Azari Iranians feel no affiliation whatsoever to foreign entities such as Turkey or the so-called Republic of Azarbaijan.

www.azariha.org is an excellent resource by the way, made by actual patriotic Azarbadegani Iranians. Highly recommended.


*تکرار شکست مفتضحانه عناصر پان ترکیست در تبریز|با ستون پنجم چه باید کرد *
شنبه, ١١ آبان ١٣٩٨ ساعت ١١:۴٨

  

 

معدودی از عناصر ستون پنجم دشمن که در قلعه تاریخی ایران یعنی شهر تبریز لانه کرده و به معنی کامل کلمه نقش ستون پنجم را بازی می‌کنند، طی هفته‌های گذشته فراخوان‌های متعددی برای حمایت از ارتش اشغالگر ترکیه در سوریه منتشر کرده بودند.
ترکیه پس از حمله با شمال سوریه با واکنش‌های منفی بین‌المللی روبرو شد و تقریباً هیچ کشور معتبری حاضر به حمایت از عملیات به‌اصطلاح چشمه صلح نشد. حتی جمهوری قبرس شمالی (تحت اشغال ترکیه) که حکومتش وامدار این کشور است، حاضر به حمایت از ترکیه نشد و علیه آن موضع‌گیری کرد.
دستگاه‌های متعددی سیاسی ایران از قوه مجریه تا مقننه (شخص حجت‌الاسلام رئیسی) تا نهادهای حاکمیتی مانند شورای عالی امنیتی و همچنین وزارت خارجه هر یک با لحن مخصوص به خود این حمله را محکوم کردند. خطیبان نماز جمله از تبریز تا تهران و رشت علیه آن موضع گرفتند و همه رسانه‌های فارسی از اصولگرا تا گروه مخالف یک‌صدا کشتار کردهای بی‌دفاع و اشغال خاک سوریه را محکوم نمودند. هیچ نشریه و رسانه‌ای در داخل کشور از این حمله حمایت نکرد بلکه باید گفت در برابر آن سکوت نکرد.
در این میان، بسیاری از شهروندان نوع‌دوست و مدرن ترکیه نیز از این حملات دل‌خوشی نداشتند و با گرایش‌های مختلف از آن تبری جستند؛ اما ارتش ترکیه و سازمان استخبارات این کشور به چنان انزوایی رسید که برای لج بازی در برابر ایرانی‌ها، سعی کردند معدودی از عناصر وابسته به ستون پنجم (قوم‌گرا، هویت طلب یا هر اسمی که مناسب است) را علیه جریان اصلی رسانه بسیج کند.
خبرگزاری آناتولی، موسسه ایرام (وابسته به میت)، برخی رسانه‌ها و نهادهای ترک نهایت سعی خود را برای این تحریکات انجام دادند و در نهایت به تماشاگران و جمعیت فراوانی که قرار بود تماشاگر بازی تراکتورسازی و استقلال باشند، رسیدند. ازآنجایی‌که پنهان شدن در میان جمعیت انبوه آسان است، نهادهای ذی‌ربط با جنگ روانی ترکیه، تیم تراکتورسازی را به‌عنوان قربانی یا میزبان انگل انتخاب کردند.
کنسولگری ترکیه در تبریز پیش‌ازاین در همین زمینه فعال بود. حتی سرکنسول ترکیه قصد حضور در یکی از همین بازی‌ها را داشت. همان‌طور که دیدم ارتباط کنسولگری ترکیه در ارومیه نیز با عناصر ستون پنجم به‌قدری عیان است که در همه میهمانی‌های آن‌ها هم‌ردیف با استاندار و فرماندار، دعوت می‌شوند!
نقشه شوم آن‌ها نمایش مضحک سلام نظامی به تقلید از عساکر ترکیه بود که فقط شجاعت کشتار زنان بی‌دفاع و مثله کردن جنازه را دارند. به هر حال در برنامه ای که از هفته ها پیش با مشارکت میت و سفارت ترکیه در ایران قرار بود به وسیله عناصر ستون پنجم اجرا شود، هیچ صید دندان گیری برای ترکیه نبود.
نقشه جریان قومگرا، احترام مضحک نظامی به نشانه حمایت از کشتار کردهای توسط قشون ترکیه بود؛ اما هیچ سندی وجود ندارد که نشان دهد تعدادی بیش از ۵۰ یا ١۰۰ نفر از میان ١۰۰ هزار تماشاگر حاضر در داخل و بیرون از ورزشگاه چنین عملی را انجام داده باشند. در تنها فیلم منتشر شده از پشت سر تنها ۵۰ الی ١۰۰ نفر دیده می شود که طوطی وار ادای احترام نظامی می‌کنند. جریان پان ترکیسم حتی نتوانست یک عکس قابل انتشار و منسجم از روبرو نشان دهد.
نشریات ترکیه که از قبل برای چاپ تیترها و عکس هایی بزرگ تر آماده شده بودند، در کمال نا امیدی ناچار شدند، تصاویری از ورزشگاه و تماشاگران را به‌عنوان سند ادعای خود منتشر کنند و مدعی شوند، همه ورزشگاه از آن‌ها حمایت کرده است! برخی دیگر نیز تصاویر قدیمی را منتشر کردند که به وضوح در روز گرفته شده است در حالیکه بازی در شب برگزار شده بود.
حاصل این بازی برای نفرت پراکنان قومی پس از چند هفته تبلیغ و سروصدا، یک بنر مضحک و یک فیلم ٢۰ ثانیه ای بود که در آن، قرآن کریم هو می شود و به جای آن چند نفر فریاد «ترکیه، ترکیه» سر می دهند. یقینا اگر این فیلم برای اردوغان پخش شود، صحنه توهین طرفدارانش به قرآن کریم، برای او بسی گران‌تر از مخالفت کل کشور ایران با عملیات چشمه صلح خواهد بود.
البته فدراسیون فوتبال و استانداری آذربایجان شرقی نیز نباید از عواقب خراب کارهای صورت گرفته در بازی دیروز غفلت کنند. اگر بخواهیم لیست، مطالبات مردم در خصوص این خرابکارهای را بیاوریم، می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:


١-کنار گذاشتن مجتبی ساعی از مجری گری توسط صداوسیما
٢-دستگیری ادمین کانالهای ستون پنجم که در داخل کشور حضور داشتند مانند کانال آراز تی وی (همان آذربایجان سسی) به نام قدرت الله یوسفی و بقیه افرادی که تصاویری از آن‌ها در وضعیت نابهنجار منتشر شده یا فعالیت تبلیغی از آن‌ها دیده می شود.
٣-جریمه تراکتورسازی به دلیل توهین به مقدسات از جمله هو کردن قرآن کریم
۴-جریمه تراکتورسازی به دلیل کنترل نکردن هوادارانش و وارد شدن پرچم سایر دول بیگانه، بنرهای ساختار شکن و گروهکی به ورزشگاه
۵-احضار مالک باشگاه تراکتورسازی (اگر انشالله از سفر تاتارستان برگشته است) به فدراسیون فوتبال و دستگاه قضائی و تفهیم اتهامِ معاونت در جرم توهین به مقدسات (قرآن) و تبلیع علیه نظام از طریق طرح شعارهای تجزیه طلبی در ورزشگاه توسط هواداران و اعضای کانون هواداران و ایجاد زمینه ها و بسترهای شوم تجزیه طلبانه.
۶-تحقیق و بررسی ارتباط بین کنسولگری های ترکیه در ارومیه و تبریز با عناصر ستون پنجم ​








تکرار شکست مفتضحانه عناصر پان ترکیست در تبریز|با ستون پنجم چه باید کرد؟


معدودی از عناصر ستون پنجم دشمن که در قلعه تاریخی ایران یعنی شهر تبریز لانه کرده و به معنی کامل کلمه نقش ستون پنجم را بازی می‌کنند، طی هفته‌های گذشته ف...




www.azariha.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

The Armenians are supposed to move out, however they might take this time to regain their strength. Russia is supposed to remain for 5 years, but realistically they're there to stay. Pashiyan was pro western. He wanted to move away from the Russian sphere of influence. Now the opposite has transpired.

Stepanakert was the real prize. Russia took it and expanded it's influence without really lifting a finger or sacrificing thousands of lives and billions of dollars. 

According to the deal Russia is supposed to withdraw after 5 years, however I'm hearing that they have the option to extend the terms for another 5 years. This is similar to the situation in Sochi deal, where the deal is supposed to lead to a resolution but in reality both sides cling onto their gains.

I'm hearing that according to the deal, Russia was not supposed to move heavy weapons into the enclave, however they've already begun doing so. Realistically who's going to stop them ? Is Azerbaijan in a position to demand anything of Russia ? I don't think so. 

There's an old saying, "There's nothing new under the sun" Just like all of the previous ethnic conflicts in the Caucasus during the last couple hundred years, it's the Russians who have ended up gaining territory and expanding their influence after the ethnic groups kill each other. 

Pretty much there are two ways to look at it. One, Azerbaijani military after taking Susha, was extremely depleted and although they might have been able to take Stepanakert, the price was going to be too high, so they went with the Russian deal to save face. 

Two, Russia / Putin played both sides, providing each side with just enough weapons and resources so that they would both deplete and weaken each other. Putin waited until the opportune moment and then he pounced. He made his intentions known that he would move in his troops. 

Both sides were too weak and depleted to resist. Russia took the prize and gave Aliyev a piece of paper. Aliyev can now frame that piece of paper in gold and put it on a pedestal, but does it really matter ?

In the end it was a master stroke by Russia. Putin played his hand brilliantly. It's like a checkmate in chess. This was Putin's plan from the very start. Now Russia gains territory, influence and prestige while Armenians and Azeri people have to bury thousands of corpses. 

Russia won the war without even waging war. The Russians are very cunning indeed.



Iranitaakharin said:


> نقشه آتش بس دیدید؟
> 
> آن شرایط کامل است برای آذری ها
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جشن در باکو، خشم در ایروان
> 
> 
> پس از ۴۵ روز درگیری در منطقه مورد مناقشه قره‌باغ، دیروز جمهوری آذربایجان و ارمنستان با وساطت روسیه و با کنار گذاشتن گروه شکست‌خورده مینسک از مذاکرات صلح، قرارداد پایان جنگ را امضا کردند که طی آن بسیاری از مناطق اشغال شده در ۲۸ سال گذشته، به سرزمین اصلی آذربایجان عودت داده شد و نیرو‌های روسیه تحت...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.javanonline.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "جشن در باکو، خشم در ایروان"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.kremlin.ru/events/president/news/64384

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> Mithridates supports Iran in every thread as I have seen.



I'm not denying it. My replies to him were focused on individual posts, and I did not label him in a negative manner.

However it seems to me that he has grown obsessively sensitive to some completely outlandish online comments against Azari Iranians posted by God knows who... In reality, these posts are obviously either the work of shills or of some bizarre fringe morons. In any case, they do not adequately reflect social interactions in Iran.

People shouldn't let themselves be affected by such nonsense when reality tells a completely different story, nor should they even enter these virtual "ethnicist" games the enemy wants them to enter. The best antidote is and remains the homogenizing function as well as the primacy of Islamic and Iranian heritage over so-called "ethnic" particularities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iranitaakharin

sha ah said:


> The Armenians are supposed to move out, however they might take this time to regain their strength. Russia is supposed to remain for 5 years, but realistically they're there to stay. Pashiyan was pro western. He wanted to move away from the Russian sphere of influence. Now the opposite has transpired.
> 
> Stepanakert was the real prize. Russia took it and expanded it's influence without really lifting a finger or sacrificing thousands of lives and billions of dollars.
> 
> According to the deal Russia is supposed to withdraw after 5 years, however I'm hearing that they have the option to extend the terms for another 5 years. This is similar to the situation in Sochi deal, where the deal is supposed to lead to a resolution but in reality both sides cling onto their gains.
> 
> I'm hearing that according to the deal, Russia was not supposed to move heavy weapons into the enclave, however they've already begun doing so. Realistically who's going to stop them ? Is Azerbaijan in a position to demand anything of Russia ? I don't think so.
> 
> There's an old saying, "There's nothing new under the sun" Just like all of the previous ethnic conflicts in the Caucasus during the last couple hundred years, it's the Russians who have ended up gaining territory and expanding their influence after the ethnic groups kill each other.
> 
> Pretty much there are two ways to look at it. One, Azerbaijani military after taking Susha, was extremely depleted and although they might have been able to take Stepanakert, the price was going to be too high, so they went with the Russian deal to save face.
> 
> Two, Russia / Putin played both sides, providing each side with just enough weapons and resources so that they would both deplete and weaken each other. Putin waited until the opportune moment and then he pounced. He made his intentions known that he would move in his troops.
> 
> Both sides were too weak and depleted to resist. Russia took the prize and gave Aliyev a piece of paper. Aliyev can now frame that piece of paper in gold and put it on a pedestal, but does it really matter ?
> 
> In the end it was a master stroke by Russia. Putin played his hand brilliantly. It's like a checkmate in chess. This was Putin's plan from the very start. Now Russia gains territory, influence and prestige while Armenians and Azeri people have to bury thousands of corpses.
> 
> Russia won the war without even waging war. The Russians are very cunning indeed.




What will happen once they return to their previous strength at which they were still defeated? Armenia is a very small country that cannot afford the large splashy purchases Azerbaijan was making for years in preparation for this war, they will be lucky to make up their current losses from this war (at least 185 tanks, 44 IFVs, etc. that are detailed here: https://www.oryxspioenkop.com/2020/09/the-fight-for-nagorno-karabakh.html). Shusha was just 15 kilometers from Stepankert itself; of course the Azeri military is depleted from a protracted war but the Armenians are even worse off. They are the ones surrendering land leaving the remaining Armenian controlled areas surrounded save for a narrow 5 km corridor guarded by foreign peace keepers. The only thing saved by the Armenians are further losses. It is both a victory for Aliyev and Putin, Aliyev will ride this wave of popularity until his death or voluntary retirement and right over any Armenian presence or history in Nagorno that will be either destroyed or labeled as of their pet Caucasian Albanians.
A preview of Aliyev's designs: https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...l-loss-azerbaijan-cultural-genocide-khachkars


----------



## Raghfarm007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Well realistically, without the Turkish drones and Syrian mercenaries, I highly doubt if the Azeri's would have gained anything. Even with all those advantages they've sustained anywhere from 7000-10,000+ causualties (KIA).

Injuries are usually double or triple the number of deaths, so Aliyev easily lost 1/3rd to half his army to deaths and injuries. In the long run those kind of losses are simply not sustainable for a 50,000 man army.

Armenians sustained a few thousand casualties. In the end, the Azeris had lost their air superiority and Armenians were even beginning to show drone footage.

During the last week of the conflict I had a strong feeling that the Azeri army was nearing a breaking point and then all of a sudden they sign a ceasefire.

Realistically the Azeris probably could have taken Stepanakert, but it would have been too costly. Even Susha was extremely costly for Azerbaijan. Their first attempt was a complete failure and they lost countless tanks, ifvs, apcs, drones, helicopters and most importantly, military personnel in the process.

Like I said, there are two possible reasons why Aliyev accepted the Russian deal when he did. Either it was a face saving option because his army had run out of steam or Putin simply made it clear that he would be moving his troops into the enclave and Aliyev tried to frame it as a victory. Or perhaps it could be a combination of both.

Another thing to keep in mind is that Armenia did not deploy its entire military into Artaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh). Most of Armania's army remained in their barracks during the conflict.

It was mostly native Armenians from Artsakh, Armenian volunteers from Armenia proper and some equipment given to Artaskh by Armenia. It's almost like the way Russia arms the native Russians from eastern Ukraine without intervening directly.

This is one of the reasons why so many Armenians are raging and upset right now. Azerbaijan deployed its entire military but Armenia did not. Artaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh) is a peculiar situation for Armenia. The Armenians are afraid to accept Artaskh as part of Armenia because they're afraid of a economic and military repercussions from Turkey and they're afraid of losing support from Russia as well.

Remember Stalin ceded Artaskh to Azerbaijan. This was done on purpose to sow the seeds of division and ethnic conflict in the Caucasus, thereby allowing Russia to retain hegemony over the region.

Btw Oryx is a staunchly pro Azeri/Turkish source. The author is usually objective and impartial but not during this conflict. Based on several of his overwhelmingly pro-Azeri tweets, it seems that the owner-operator is from Azerbaijan or Turkish.

Take a look at this site https://www.lostarmour.info/karabakh/
The website keeps track of lost / destroyed equipment in conflict zones based on video / picture evidence,

The site recorded the following losses for the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict

Azerbaijan 74
or 32%

Armenia 17 + Artsakh 139
both 68%

Obviously the site doesn't include everything. There are countless videos showing Azeri corpses on the battlefield. Some videos showing Armenian corpses as well. However I cannot show those videos here. I got in trouble with one of the moderator on this site when I posted one such video here a while back.

Anyways from what I've seen, when it comes to such videos, there seems to be more showing Azeri losses on the field, but that's just anecdotal evidence right ?

The one thing which is very telling for myself, is the fact that Aliyev absolutely refuses to release any KIA (casualty) numbers.

The Armenians claim that, through open source information alone, they have been able to verify the deaths of over 1000 Azeri troops, mostly with names and faces.

Keep in mind the Aliyev government tried its very best to clamp down on any distribution of such information and anyone caught sharing such information on social media in Azerbaijan was targeted and silenced.

Anyways, another thing to consider is that the Azeri side was much more keen to show off any gains during this conflict. They waged a full propaganda war from the very start, reminiscent of the propaganda produced by Turkish mercenaries fighting the SAA in Syria. I'm guessing that Turkey had alot to do with this.

The Azeri government was even caught on several occasions faking evidence, like the alleged Armenian attacks on the power station and gas pipelines. Both of those and much more turned out to be fake.

In another instance, an Azeri government representative on twitter posted a few pictures of a downed drone, passionately denouncing Armenia for using that drone to target innocent Azeri civilians. However later on, that drone was confirmed to be an Israeli Harop drone.

In the end, only time will tell what the future holds, but it seems that Pashinyan's days are numbered. As for Russia, I don't see them leaving anytime soon.

Azerbaijan with direct help from Turkey waged a bloody and costly war, losing thousands of lives and billions of dollars, with the LIra now at an all time low. However the real winner of the war is Russia.

Putin gained the most, winning the war without even waging war. Honestly if Putin were to write a book or geo-politics and statecraft, perhaps when he retires, i would be sure to read it. He played his hand brilliantly this time around. Compare his diplomacy skills to Trump for example. He's in a different league all his own.




Iranitaakharin said:


> What will happen once they return to their previous strength at which they were still defeated? Armenia is a very small country that cannot afford the large splashy purchases Azerbaijan was making for years in preparation for this war, they will be lucky to make up their current losses from this war (at least 185 tanks, 44 IFVs, etc. that are detailed here: https://www.oryxspioenkop.com/2020/09/the-fight-for-nagorno-karabakh.html). Shusha was just 15 kilometers from Stepankert itself; of course the Azeri military is depleted from a protracted war but the Armenians are even worse off. They are the ones surrendering land leaving the remaining Armenian controlled areas surrounded save for a narrow 5 km corridor guarded by foreign peace keepers. The only thing saved by the Armenians are further losses. It is both a victory for Aliyev and Putin, Aliyev will ride this wave of popularity until his death or voluntary retirement and right over any Armenian presence or history in Nagorno that will be either destroyed or labeled as of their pet Caucasian Albanians.
> A preview of Aliyev's designs: https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...l-loss-azerbaijan-cultural-genocide-khachkars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

وزیر دفاع هادی در حمله موشکی کشته شده همراه چند ژنرال دیگه

ماس سقوط کرده


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327183913194811392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326983384762081291
قرار نیست همه تو سپاه بشن حاج قاسم

یکی ببر خونگی داره، یکی ماشین لاکچری
وقتی ساده زیستی علی رو کوچک کردن​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

i would like to know what the members think about this video made by omid dana.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raghfarm007

آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> i would like to know what the members think about this video made by omid dana.



I agree with him and find the matter very disturbing; this is one of the worst examples of this evil I have heard about so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*1. Why was no full-fledged mobilization carried out in Armenia, and no full-fledged military units were deployed to the conflict area?*

Despite loud patriotic statements, no real mobilization was carried out in Armenia. The permanent number of the Armenian army - about 50 thousand people - was increased only by volunteers. While the conditions of hostilities demanded to increase the number of people defending Karabakh to at least 80-100 thousand people. At the same time, very soon the shortage of specialists (for example, artillery and missile defense systems) began to affect the front in the Armenian army. There was no one to replace those who left.

It is inexplicable for what reason Yerevan did not begin to carry out real mobilization. The Armenian leadership simply avoids talking on this topic. If there was a mobilization plan, no one tried to fulfill it. As a result, there was no rotation of servicemen on the first line, in some areas people were sitting in trenches for a month without changing. On the front line there were 18-20-year-old guys, and at some point young people who were not shot made up 80% of the personnel. The Karabakh detachments, made up of professionals and veterans, suffered heavy losses in the very first week, which there was no one and nothing to replace, since there were simply no reinforcements.

Volunteer units in Armenia were formed according to party lines. The scandal was caused by an attempt to form a separate detachment of the "Prosperous Armenia" party named after the oligarch Gagik Tsarukyan - now Pashinyan's main opponent. The two have been in conflict for over ten years. Now the prime minister openly calls Tsarukyan “the culprit of the fall of Shushi,” since his phantom squad allegedly was not enough at the front to win. These conflicts could have been avoided simply by having a mobilization plan and a desire to implement it.

The main military forces of Armenia did not move to Karabakh. But in order to relieve the tension created by the Azerbaijani UAVs, it was enough just to redeploy early detection radars to Goris. And one army corps would have been quite enough to cover the southern direction even at the stage when the Azerbaijanis languidly stomped in front of the first line of defense. The proper supply was not organized, and after a month of fighting this led to a shortage of missiles for missile defense systems and shells for cannon artillery. And without the support of artillery, the infantry can only die heroically.

All this borders on sabotage, although it can be partially explained by local slovenliness and unwillingness to weaken the defense of Armenia proper. The latter is a very controversial position and it looks like the Armenian leadership has simply abandoned Karabakh to its fate.

*2. Why did the northern front behave so strangely?*

In the north and north-east of Karabakh, in the Madagiz region, there was a large fortified area of the Armenian defense, which included very combat-ready units. And they really put up serious resistance to the advancing Azerbaijani group and in the end actually stopped it (although they lost several positions and iconic villages).

But after that, the elite battalion "Yehnikner" suddenly retreated, although its commander managed to get the "Hero of Artsakh". Moreover, since October 3, neither Yekhnikner, nor any military unit in general from the northern front was withdrawn and was not transferred to the aid of the burning south. At the same time, the Azerbaijanis only once decided to imitate an offensive in the north again, clearly for distracting purposes. There was no need to keep up to 20 thousand people in the north.

The Karabakh leadership informally explains all this by the lack of resources. But now the “lack of resources” in Karabakh explains everything.

*3. Why did the southern front collapse?*

The fact that the Azerbaijanis were striking the main blow in the south, in the steppe zone, was already visible with the naked eye in the first few days of the war. Nevertheless, resources - human and technical - began to arrive on the southern front when this front was essentially gone. The steppe zone was lost, and the front stopped along the edge of the mountains from the Red Bazaar to Martuni. As a result, up to 30 thousand people have accumulated in this area, defending Karabakh. They were threatened with complete encirclement and death, which was one of the reasons for the signing of the ceasefire agreement. At the same time, before the occupation of Jabrayil, Azerbaijani troops advanced very slowly, disrupting their own pace of the offensive. This gave the Armenians a small, but still a head start in order to understand the situation and start relocating.

After the occupation of Jebrail, the front began to fall apart, and the advance of the Azerbaijanis sharply accelerated. The moment was lost.

For what reason did the Armenian command not decide to transfer additional resources to the southern front? This is another mystery.

*4. Why did the Armenian side confine itself to only passive defense?*

During the entire war, the Armenian side made only two attempts to counterattack against the forward units of Azerbaijanis who were running far ahead. Both times this happened opposite Lachin in a narrow gorge, with the extreme vulnerability of the Azerbaijani battalion-tactical group (BTG). Once even successful. But these operations boiled down simply to the massive delivery of MLRS strikes against enemy clusters. Operations to close the gorge and encircle the enemy in other sectors of the southern front suggested themselves. But not a single Armenian unit moved from its place. An amazing war in which one of the parties did not conduct a single offensive operation on the ground, limiting itself to only and exclusively passive defense.

A successful counterattack in the gorge in front of Lachin would grind so many Azerbaijani forces in the cauldron that they would not think about attacking Shusha for at least a couple of weeks. And later it was quite possible to destroy the Azerbaijani infantry in the Averatanots gorge. But for this it was necessary to strain.

There is no explanation as to why the Armenian side did not even try to counterattack or use other methods of the operational advantage that it repeatedly gained. The lack of resources can be endlessly referred to only in the last stages of hostilities, but passive defense has been a constant tactic from the very beginning of the war.

*5. Why was Shusha surrendered?*

The most sensitive and incomprehensible question. The first assault on the city by the Azerbaijani infantry was extremely unsuccessful. Then, the second column of Azerbaijanis was covered by an attack by the RZSO. With some effort and assistance from Armenia, the Azerbaijani group that had broken through to the city could be destroyed. Nevertheless, a decision was suddenly made to leave the city without a fight and not to make attempts to liberate it with a favorable operational-tactical situation that remained for another day.

It is believed that the decision to abandon Shushi was made by the NKR President Arayik Harutyunyan and the NKR Security Council Secretary General Samvel Babayan, a local legend. Now, in protest against the signing of the truce, he left his post and renounced the title of Hero of Artsakh. The Armenian YouTube channel Lurer (Novosti) published a recording of the negotiations between Babayan and Harutyunyan, from which it follows that General Babayan really assessed the possibility of recapturing Shusha even after she was abandoned, but painted the future prospects of resistance very gloomily.

Fragment of conversation (not literal translation): “Let's calculate the (combat) mission. We cover Shushi with twenty, thirty volleys of "Smerch". We kill everyone there. We take the city back. What's next? The state of the army and the civilian population does not allow waging war. They fought, took Shushi, then what? (…) We cannot fight with the NATO army, with the mercenaries, fully equipped ... Yesterday I tried to organize an operation with three battalions. We have four howitzers in total. If we are not provided with artillery, then how are you going to support the offensive or cut off its tails (the enemy - approx. LOOK)? (...) Today we must finally negotiate with Russia that we are handing over these territories and leaving. Or they help us.

Imagine that we have two Grads for the whole army today, a dozen howitzers for which we have no shells. "

To summarize, General Babayan believed that resistance was useless at this stage of hostilities. We must abandon the continuation of the war and either surrender, or ask for ten days for an organized exit of the local population and the 30 thousand soldiers of the southern front who are completely surrounded. As an alternative, it was proposed to urgently ask Russia for direct military assistance in the form of PMCs or volunteers, equipment and ammunition.

But all this does not change the question why a small group of Azerbaijani infantrymen without heavy equipment, which broke through to Shusha, was not destroyed before panic began to appear in the Armenian army. The retention of Shushi created a completely different architecture of political agreements for NKR and Armenia. If this decision is political, then who actually made it?

From Russian sources

.............................

*Norwegian press: US ignored Armenia's call for help*​






The pro-Western orientation did not help Armenian Prime Minister Nikol Pashinyan in his confrontation with Azerbaijan. Again I had to call for help from Russia. The Norwegian edition of Steigan writes about it.

When Nikol Pashinyan became head of the Armenian government, he did not hide his critical attitude towards "Putin's" Russia. Voices began to be heard in Yerevan in support of the withdrawal of the Russian military base from Gyumri. The US Embassy in Armenia is the second largest among all American embassies in the world. At the same time, Pashinyan hastened to get rid of many senior officers of the army and security forces, apparently suspecting them of pro-Russian sentiments.

However, while "democracy was being built" in Yerevan, their armed forces were being strengthened in Baku. Azerbaijan, using its oil revenues and assistance from Turkey, has managed to modernize its army quite well in several years. When it came to the armed confrontation in Karabakh, it turned out that it is much better equipped and armed than the Armenian armed forces. Of course, the fighting spirit of the defenders of Karabakh cannot be questioned, but one cannot advance far from the determination to fight to the end, and even the former boundaries cannot be defended. And so it happened: Shusha and a number of important regions were lost, Stepanakert itself was under threat.

However, the United States did not come to Pashinyan's aid, ignoring Armenia's calls for help, according to Norwegian journalists. There is no doubt that a harsh shout from Washington would have had an effect on Baku. But this did not happen: while formally condemning the military actions in Karabakh, in fact neither the United States nor "friendly" France did absolutely nothing to stop the rapid advance of Azerbaijani troops.

As a result, as the Norwegian edition writes, Nikol Pashinyan had no choice but to turn to Russia for help, to the very Putin whom he had criticized not so long ago.

The defeat in Karabakh became a tragedy for the Armenian people and an indelible stain on Pashinyan's political career. But it cannot be said that Azerbaijan and Turkey also won. Although Azerbaijan gained control over a part of the formerly ruled by the NKR regions, Putin did not give Ilham Aliyev a total victory in Karabakh. As a wise elder relative, he judged the quarrel between Yerevan and Baku and allowed the latter to take part of the territories, but did not allow the disappearance of Armenian Karabakh either. Now a 2000-strong Russian peacekeeping contingent will stand between the Armenians and Azerbaijanis, which means one thing - as long as the Russian troops remain, there will be no conflict in Karabakh.

It is unlikely that the appearance of Russian armed forces in Karabakh was part of Turkey's plans, but now nothing can be done. In fact, the NKR came under the control of Moscow, in addition to the military base in Gyumri, a contingent appeared in Karabakh. In fact, Turkey's plans to create a corridor to Azerbaijan and the Caspian Sea failed, which was to be expected. Actually, Recep Erdogan, with his rash policy in Syria, Libya and the Black Sea region, himself ran into a decisive response from Russia, and he received it.

A separate moment is the pro-Western forces in Armenia: they have learned a very good lesson from both Moscow and Washington. Russia showed Armenia that it is ready to help and be the guarantor of its security, but for this it is necessary to stop looking at the United States and the European Union.

In turn, the Americans have demonstrated in reality complete indifference to the Armenian people and their problems. Now only a mentally retarded person or an outspoken hireling in Armenia can call to be guided by the United States and the European Union. The war in Karabakh put an end to the question of who can help Armenia and who is completely indifferent to it.









Norwegian press: US ignored Armenia's call for help


The pro-Western orientation did not help the Prime Minister of Armenia Nikol Pashinyan in the confrontation with Azerbaijan. Again I had to call for help from Russia. The Norwegian edition of Steigan writes about it. When Nikol Pashinyan headed the Armenian government, he did not hide his...




en.topwar.ru






وضعیت تا تعیین تکلیف پاشینیان معطل میمونه
وارد جزییات صلح میشه
صلح نقض میشه
و دوباره جنگ شروع میشه

وقتی ارمنی ها داشتند مشق دموکراسی و مبارزه با فساد میکردند در اذربایجان مشق جنگ در کوه و جنگ پهپاد میکردند

ارمنستان شوکی رو دریافت کرد که بفهمه باید از خودش دفاع کنه و کسی برای نجاتش نمیاد
دیاسپورا ی اونها هم شوکه شد
فهمیدن باید کمک کنن

فیلمها نشون میده صدها جوان ارمنی ناراضی اند
جالبه این ناراضی ها خط اول جبهه نیستند و پشت جبهه شعار میدند

یک زمانی ایران دنبال اجاره همین مراتع ول شده در ارمنستان بود برای چرای دام
هیات ارمنی میگفت سعودی ها قیمت بیشتری میدند
سعودی ها هیچوقت نیومدند

امروز میگن ما گلوله توپ هم نداریم چه کنیم
خوب بیست سال چه گهی میخوردید
حساب کرده بودید رو روسیه
و برای محکم کاری عضو ناتو هم میخواستین بشین

عین کردهای عفرین و رژوا و کرکوک
اونها کجا حوثی ها کجا

روسها با خنجر به هم مسلک ارتودوکس کاری کردند که احدی حالا حالا عضو ناتو نشه

ایران باید خیلی حساب شده بازی کنه و ببینه تیم بایدن و مکرون چطور بازی میکنن

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327404959864926209


----------



## sha ah

It all goes back to Russia and Putin. 

I mean yes, Armenia could have launched an all out offensive from their eastern border, throwing everything they had at Azeri forces, who were arguably depleted after having succeeded in their second attempt to take Susha.

However this would have certainly caused Azerbaijan to launch attacks on Armenia proper. Worse yet, it likely would have incured the wrath of Turkey, potentially causing Turkey to attack Armenia proper. 

In that case, if Russia were to sit back and do nothing, despite having a military alliance with Armenia, it would make Russia look weak. 

No doubt Armenia consulted Russia regarding this possibility. However looking at it through the Russian point of view there were two options. 

Option number 1: Support Armenia in a war against Azerbaijan and potentially Turkey. This option could have easily cost Russia billions of dollars in lost revenue since it would have most definitely soured relations with both Turkey and Azerbaijan. 

The outcome, although favorable for Russia, would not have been 100% guaranteed and would require a massive mobilization of it's military. With that comes the potential for casualties. 

Option number 2: Play both sides. Give Armenians just enough weapons and support to deplete both sides significantly and then at the optimal moment, pressure both sides to sign a Russian sponsored agreement which would expand Russia's influence 

Taking all the various factors into consideration, it's quite obvious why Putin did what he did. The second option was a win win for Putin. How the Armenians will react remains to be seen, however Pashinyan's days are numbered. Pashinyan was pro western, so that's another plus for Russia. 

With this defeat, not only has Russia expanded its influence in the Caucasus, but also, Armenia is now a defacto Russian protectorate, or teetering on the brink anyways. 

Of course, Aliyev is trying his very best to frame this as a massive win for Azerbaijan and for himself. However the real winner is obviously Russia. 

Putin after all, did not sacrifice thousands of his troops and billions of dollars. Putin mostly used diplomacy and now his troops have setup several bases in Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh) while simultaneously having moved into Stepanakert, the capital of the enclave. 

Russia gained the most, while sacrificing and giving up the least. Some pundits will argue that no, the real winner is Aliyev and Azerbaijan since the agreement guarantees them a wide variety of benefits. 

However the agreement states that Russian troops (peacekeepers) will remain in the enclave for 5 years with an option to extend for another 5 years. That's already 10 years and the question that comes to mind is why ? 

If Putin is really going to hand over all these excellent benefits to Azerbaijan then why 5 or 10 years ? Why not in a few months ? Why not in 1 year ? 2 year ? LOL

Also if Russia were to remain in its place, what can Azerbaijan do about it ? What is Azerbaijan going to do ? pressure Russia ? strong arm Russia ? attack Russian troops ? I don't think so.


----------



## Shawnee

*بایدن و افغانستان*
قسمت چهارم

ممکنه کتاب افغانستان بایدن خیلی مختصر باشه اگر ترامپ واقعا سریع خارج بشه
جنگهایی در پیش رو ست و دولت افغانستان مثل کردهای عفرین چند هفته ای سقوط میکنه

ما برای جنگ قفقاز اماده نبودیم
*امیدوارم برای جنگ افغانستان اماده باشیم* اگر امریکا ناگهان خارج بشه

تا دوباره وقتی شهرها یکی یکی سقوط میکنن قارقار این توپها رو از اون سر کشور جلوی مردممون حمل نکنیم
انگار سورپرایز شدیم

خروج ناگهانی امریکا متاسفانه برای مردم افغانستان فاجعه است ولی اتفاقا برای ایران بدترین حالت اینه که امریکایی ها حساب شده خارج بشن با هماهنگی پاکستان و عربستان و ترکیه

اگر ترامپ باز بلوف زده باشه و بمونه، بایدن وارث افغانستان میشه و بالاخره ارامتر از اونجا خارج میشه
بایدن رابطه بهتری با پاکستان خواهد داشت
و از هر کشوری در راستای منافع امریکا بهره میبره

پسر بایدن در افغانستان خدمت کرده و باعث شده بایدن هیچ ارادتی به افغانستان و هویتش نداشته باشه. تجزیه شد هم شد

ایا ما برای سناریو های تجزیه افغانستان اماده ایم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

> قرار نیست همه تو سپاه بشن حاج قاسم
> 
> یکی ببر خونگی داره، یکی ماشین لاکچری



Daghighan ki tu Sepāh sāhebe babre khunegi va yā manzele ānchenān gerāngheymatist? Tā unjāi ke ettelā dāram, omume Sepāhiān ettefāghan hammānande shahid Soleimāni sādezistan. 

Zemnan khode Hāj Ghāsemo sai dāshtan "fāsede eghtesādi" moarefi konan... Doshmanāne Sepāh talāsh dāshtan aleyhe in shahide bozorgavār parvande sāzi konan. 

Agār eshtebāh nakonam yek shahrdāre sābeghe Tehrān jozve in edde bud. Barkhi tahlilgarā matrah kardan ke shāyad in shahrdāre sābegh jozve avāmele "shomāre-i-ye" Sāvāk bude bāshe (iani hamkārāni ke dar asnāde Sāvāk hargez nāmi azashun borde nemishe va faghat tavasote yek shomāreye kodi beheshun eshāre mishe; tasavor mishe barkhi az in afrād pas az piruzie Enghelāb be onvāne nofuzi dar dākhele nezām be faāliatāshun edāme dāde bāshan).


----------



## sha ah

New York Times reporting this. A Zionist controlled newspaper. Not sure if I buy it. Iran has already denied this.

It could simply be an attempt by the Zionists to portray Iran in a negative light. This way the Zionists can point the finger at Iran and say "You see, Iran is in cahoots with AL QAEDA"

This is while the last tangible ISIS enclave in Syria, near Daara, was actually right on the Israeli border.

The Israelis not only tolerated ISIS on their border, they nurtured them, giving them weapons, supplies, equipment and medical treatment for injured / wounded members.

It's funny though, in the end when the Syrian army surrounded and overran the ISIS enclave, the ISIS members ran for their lives towards Israeli territory. The Israelis tore them to pieces with airstrikes without mercy.

Basically the Israelis used them and then threw them in the dumpster like a used condom.



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327404959864926209





Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327404959864926209




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327713795813355524

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327304474361270272Covid-19 vaccines are going to be in short supply and especially because of the sanctions, Iran cannot depend on any foreign entity or nation to acquire it. Iran must produce it by itself.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327315969778323462

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> Daghighan ki tu Sepāh sāhebe babre khunegi va yā manzele ānchenān gerāngheymatist? Tā unjāi ke ettelā dāram, omume Sepāhiān ettefāghan hammānande shahid Soleimāni sādezistan.
> 
> Zemnan khode Hāj Ghāsemo sai dāshtan "fāsede eghtesādi" moarefi konan... Doshmanāne Sepāh talāsh dāshtan aleyhe in shahide bozorgavār parvande sāzi konan.
> 
> Agār eshtebāh nakonam yek shahrdāre sābeghe Tehrān jozve in edde bud. Barkhi tahlilgarā matrah kardan ke shāyad in shahrdāre sābegh jozve avāmele "shomāre-i-ye" Sāvāk bude bāshe (iani hamkārāni ke dar asnāde Sāvāk hargez nāmi azashun borde nemishe va faghat tavasote yek shomāreye kodi beheshun eshāre mishe; tasavor mishe barkhi az in afrād pas az piruzie Enghelāb be onvāne nofuzi dar dākhele nezām be faāliatāshun edāme dāde bāshan).



من پاسخ رو میگذارم
قضاوت با شما
[



http://cdn.jahannews.com/images/docs/000638/638049/images/912949_919.jpg








راستش قضیه ارمنستان نشون داد امنیت از مبارزه با فساد مهمتره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Looks like where I am...maple leaf in the middle of the road..lol

Fall season in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@Mithridates
کجایی داداش
دلمون هواتو کرده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

this zibakalam is going more and more crazy. 
but in my opinion he shows the true nature of reformist and their ideology. 
i hop that after ruhani someone from IRGC will get president and we won't see any of these reformist for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Shawnee said:


> @Mithridates
> کجایی داداش
> دلمون هواتو کرده



اره عذیذ. سخت نگیر. ما هم دوست دارم داداش.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> من پاسخ رو میگذارم
> قضاوت با شما
> [
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.jahannews.com/images/docs/000638/638049/images/912949_919.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> راستش قضیه ارمنستان نشون داد امنیت از مبارزه با فساد مهمتره​



Tanhā ieki az in afrād hoveiatash tavasote jostojuye tasvirie "Google" moshakhas shod ke un ham Ras'ule Tolu'i bâshad, farzande Sa'id Tolu'i nāmi.

Dar morede ishun pāygāhe internetie "France 24", iani resāneye vābaste be rejime efrātie frāmāsoni va seyhonist-gerāye do-āteshie Faranse, ke mosallaman mokhālefe sarsakhte Jomhurie Eslāmi va khosusan har chi Velāyate Faghiho Hezbollāho Sepāhe, chenin minvisad (tarjome az pāygāhe "Khabarnāmeye Gooya"):

این* فرمانده سابق سپاه* گفته او *در حال حاضر دندان‌پزشک است* و ماهی ۷۰ میلیون درآمد دارد و این که سوار اتومبیل‌های گران‌قیمت شود عادی است. او گفته ببری که فرزندش با آن عکس گرفته به یکی از دوستان اقوامشان تعلق داشته اس.​​Peyvand marbute: https://news.gooya.com/2018/09/post-18829.php

Peyvand va noskheye 'asliye "France 24" be zabāne Englisi:
​The *former general* said he was *now working as a dentist* earning 70 million tomans a week (€4,500), and that it was normal for his family to have expensive cars. He said the tiger belonged to a friend of the family.

Be ebārate digar ishun hamaknun ozve Sepāh nistesh va ehtemālan in tasvirhā, ke benazar miresad hodude do sāl pish dar internet montasher shode bāshan, ba'd az khoruje ishun az Sepāhe Pāsdārān bardāshte shodand. Iani fardist ke sabke zendegish va tarze fekresh digar bā ozviat dar Sepāh sāzegār nist, be hamin dalil ham in niruro tark kard.

Albate jāye ta'sof dārad ke iek Sepāhi bekhād chenin ta'ghiri konad. Va albate ke hattā agar hanuz ozve Sepāh mibud (ke nist), dar pāktarin javāme ham estesnā peydā mishe.

Vali ānche vāseye man moshakhas ast in mibāshad ke:

* Farhange hākem dar Sepāhe Pāsdārān hamun farhange enghelābist va in farhang ejāze nemidehad ke azāye Sepāh omuman besamte chenin chizhāi beravand. Ettefāghan kasi ke tasvirhāye āghāye Tolu'i rā efshā kard, khodesh yek rohānie arzeshi benāme Mehdie Sadr-os-Sādāti hast:

Conservative cleric Mahdi Sadrossadati Aug. 31 posted images he said were taken from the Instagram account of Rasoul Tolouei, son of retired Gen. Saeed Tolouei of the Revolutionary Guard. 

https://observers.france24.com/en/20180919-ferraris-pet-tigers-instagram-posts-kids-iran’-elite-touch-nerve 

Iani niruhāye arzeshi va enghelābi havaseshun hast agar ieki az unhā bekhād masire zendegishrā taghir bede.

* Motma'en bāshid dar 'asre gushihāye durbindār va "shabakehāye ejtemāi", bā in hame afrādi ke tahte nofuze matbuāte mo'ānede zede-nezām gharār gereftan, va bā in hame sotun panjomi ke dākhele keshvar hastan, agar sabke zendegiye sarāne Sepāh yā khode shakhse Rahbare mo'azzam chenin mibud, arze do tā se ruz tasvirhāi dar rābete bā in masale hamejā mishod did. Unvaght dige niāz nemibud ke afrādi mesle āghāye Makhmalbāf ye seri revāyathāye khandedār sareham bebāfan tā aleyheshun siāhnamāyi konan.

Vaseye bande moshakhas ast ke Sepāhiān (va hamchenin Arteshihā, darzemn) majmu'an dochāre in no gerāyeshāt nistand, va az in nazar tafāvote vāgheii vojud dārad beyne nezāmihāye Irān va bakhshi az nokhbegāne siāsi va eghtesādii ke omdatan ham jozve fergheye liberāl mibāshand (eslāhtalab + 'etedālgar).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> Tanhā ieki az in afrād hoveiatash tavasote jostojuye tasvirie "Google" moshakhas shod ke un ham Ras'ule Tolu'i bâshad, farzande Sa'id Tolu'i nāmi.
> 
> Dar morede ishun pāygāhe internetie "France 24", iani resāneye vābaste be rejime efrātie frāmāsoni va seyhonist-gerāye do-āteshie Faranse, ke mosallaman mokhālefe sarsakhte Jomhurie Eslāmi va khosusan har chi Velāyate Faghiho Hezbollāho Sepāhe, chenin minvisad (tarjome az pāygāhe "Khabarnāmeye Gooya"):
> 
> این* فرمانده سابق سپاه* گفته او *در حال حاضر دندان‌پزشک است* و ماهی ۷۰ میلیون درآمد دارد و این که سوار اتومبیل‌های گران‌قیمت شود عادی است. او گفته ببری که فرزندش با آن عکس گرفته به یکی از دوستان اقوامشان تعلق داشته اس.
> 
> Peyvand marbute: https://news.gooya.com/2018/09/post-18829.php
> 
> Peyvand va noskheye 'asliye "France 24" be zabāne Englisi:
> 
> The *former general* said he was *now working as a dentist* earning 70 million tomans a week (€4,500), and that it was normal for his family to have expensive cars. He said the tiger belonged to a friend of the family.
> 
> Be ebārate digar ishun hamaknun ozve Sepāh nistesh va ehtemālan in tasvirhā, ke benazar miresad hodude do sāl pish dar internet montasher shode bāshan, ba'd az khoruje ishun az Sepāhe Pāsdārān bardāshte shode bāshand. Iani fardist ke sabke zendegish va tarze fekresh digar bā ozviat dar Sepāh sāzegār nist, be hamin dalil ham in niruro tark kard.
> 
> Albate jāye ta'sof dārad ke iek Sepāhi bekhād chenin ta'ghiri konad. Va albate ke hattā agar hanuz ozve Sepāh mibud (ke nist), dar pāktarin javāme ham estesnā peydā mishe.
> 
> Vali ānche vāseye man moshakhas ast in mibāshad ke:
> 
> * Farhange hākem dar Sepāhe Pāsdārān hamun farhange enghelābist va in farhang ejāze nemidehad ke azāye Sepāh omuman besamte chenin chizhāi beravand. Ettefāghan kasi ke tasvirhāye āghāye Tolu'i rā efshā kard, khodesh yek rohānie arzeshi benāme Mehdie Sadr-os-Sādāti hast:
> 
> Conservative cleric Mahdi Sadrossadati Aug. 31 posted images he said were taken from the Instagram account of Rasoul Tolouei, son of retired Gen. Saeed Tolouei of the Revolutionary Guard.
> 
> https://observers.france24.com/en/20180919-ferraris-pet-tigers-instagram-posts-kids-iran’-elite-touch-nerve
> 
> Iani niruhāye arzeshi va enghelābi havaseshun hast agar ieki az unhā bekhād masire zendegishrā taghir bede.
> 
> * Motma'en bāshid dar 'asre gushihāye durbindār va "shabakehāye ejtemāi", bā in hame afrādi ke tahte nofuze matbuāte mo'ānede zede-nezām gharār gereftan, va bā in hame sotun panjomi ke dākhele keshvar hastan, agar sabke zendegiye sarāne Sepāh yā khode shakhse Rahbare mo'azzam chenin mibud, arze do tā se ruz tasvirhāi dar rābete bā in masale hamejā mishod did. Unvaght dige niāz nemibud ke afrādi mesle āghāye Makhmalbāf ye seri revāyathāye khandedār sareham bebāfan tā aleyheshun siāhnamāyi konan.
> 
> Vaseye bande moshakhas ast ke Sepāhiān (va hamchenin Arteshihā, darzemn) majmu'an dochāre in no gerāyeshāt nistand, va az in nazar tafāvote vāgheii vojud dārad beyne nezāmihāye Irān va bakhshi az nokhbegāne siāsi va eghtesādii ke omdatan ham jozve fergheye liberāl mibāshand (eslāhtalab + 'etedālgar).



بحث از حرفهای صدرالساداتی شروع شد و من متن جوابیه رو در گوگل سرچ کردم.
نامه جوابیه معتبره
کاری به وبسایتش ندارم

و جواب شما
ایشان بیشتر شهردار بوده و کمی هم دندانپزشک

انتظار من اینه شهردار و استاندار در سطح فقیر ترین مردم زندگی کنن در حین خدمت
فرزندانشون هم همچنین
اگر مردم گوشت نمیخورن اونها نخورن
نه با وقاحت عکس اینستا بگذارن

این طرف شهردار کرمانشاه شده از ۲۰۱۸
دندونپزشکی کرده؟
کنار شهرداری؟

و اون ریش سفیدها ی معمم باید خجالت بکشن از شهردارهاشون

مردم کور نیستن و اینها بین مردمن
جوابیه منو قانع نکرد​


----------



## SalarHaqq

@Mithridates

Please let me join the others in their appeal. Khāheshan ievaght ghahr nakoni, barādar.

It seems to me you may have misunderstood some of my statements. I have no problem at all with people of Azari descent (or with others) cherishing their local roots, identity, customs etc. What I wish is that Iranians of different stripes continue to place Islam and Iran above any other sort of affiliation and that they refrain from assisting their common enemies in "ethnicizing" public or private discourse.

I cited a social phenomenon which is real, and that is the high percentage of mixed mariages between Iranians of different linguistic-communal backgrounds. This, along with urbanization inevitably leads to a relative regression in the practice of regional languages. This isn't an expression of hostility on my part but simply an observation.

Now why do I rather welcome this sort of development? Because to me the threat to Iran's unity and territorial integrity is too great, considering relentless efforts by Iran's sworn existential enemies to balkanize the country along so-called "ethnic" lines, and considering the immense power of said enemies particularly on the soft war and propaganda fronts. So I'd rather see the practice of local languages diminish with time - as a result of a natural social evolution, with no coercion and no use of violence whatsoever, than to see Iran's enemies succesfully instrumentalize these elements to provoke instability and war in Iran like they did to so many neighboring countries. Of course there is an unfortunate dimension to any loss of local specificity, but if I had to choose between this and Syria-like civil war in which every Iranian population group is set to lose massively and irreversibly, and where the only winners will be your common enemies, then I would not hesitate to go for the first option. Again, this is not out of hostility for any particular linguistic group of Iran (I never claimed this to be exclusive to Azaris, by the way, as it concerns all regional languages including Kurdish, Gilaki, Lori, Mazandarani, Bakhtiyari, Baluchi etc), but out of a desire to see you all florish collectively rather than experiencing the deeply unenviable fate of the numerous nations destroyed and uprooted in recent decades by the zio-American empire.

Then I expressed my disagreement with the notion that Azari Iranians are being subjected to daily racist discrimination from Iranian society. I am sure other Azari users here, like aryobarzan will confirm this. There are quite a few Iranian users here, when did anyone of them attack another simply for being Azari? This never occurred. Compare this with the many times Iranians - all of you, were called the worse names imaginable by some non-Iranian users.

Other than an instance where a person insulted a close family member of yours, all experiences you mentioned consisted in being confronted with offensive "social media" posts... To be clear, I consider these people who insulted you or your relative as 'ahmaghs' and 'bishuurs', just so you know. However, internet comments do not reflect reality, especially if one chooses to contain oneself in a so-called "social media bubble" (please look up the term). For every one such moron, I can show you a hundred real life Iranians to whom a compatriot's so-called "ethnicity" is of no consequence at all. I condemn in equal terms both those who target specific linguistic groups and those who engage in "ethnicism" and separatism along with victimary discourse. Both are harming their motherland.

And please ponder the fact that when a community is truly discriminated against, like Afro-descendant people in the US, then the following will not simultaneously hold true - but it very much does hold true for Azari Iranians: the country's supreme authority is from that group; that group is extremely well integrated, both socially and economically; it enjoys fair and proportional representation at every level of the country's elites and ruling class.

The internet comments you were referring to are 180 degrees opposed to everything I know of Iranians and Iranian society, and please believe me when I say I have interacted with a whole lot of them. That doesn't mean one should tolerate such nonsense you came accross online. But it also doesn't mean that this is an authentic reflection of Iranian society, it really isn't. Verily, basing oneself on random internet content to apprehend public opinion is a flawed method and leads to erroneous deductions. If I was to proceed in a similar manner when trying to gauge the views of Azari Iranians, and if I chose to spend most of my time reading posts from pan-Turkists, then this would completely blow out of proportion their social relevance in my mind. But I know better than to do that.

Which is also why I suggested to you that a lot of these comments - whether of "ethnicist" and separatist nature that claim to speak for given linguistic communities, or those that attack particular linguistic communities, must be the work of foreign shills posing as Iranians and tasked with stirring inter-ethnic animosity among the Iranian people.

You might want to dismiss this at first, but remember that the 4000 or so MKO members based in Albania who post online propaganda the whole day, the zionist military's specially trained units of Farsi-speakers, the Saudi, Emirati, Turkish regime-controlled online troll armies we all learned about from media reports and saw photos or videos of, are not simply there to watch Iranian movies on the internet.

Do not forget the many documents and declarations by Iran's foreign enemies (Oded Yinon plan, Bernard Lewis speech at the Moshe Dayan Center, Ralph Peters map, multiple statements from US and zionist politicians and think tanks) that very clearly point to their desire to cause Iran to break apart along so-called "ethnic" lines. Don't you think that flooding the internet with this sort of content would necessarily form part of their course of action against Iran? This should encourage you to view such abnormal online comments with a healthy dose of suspicion.

I saw you explain that people who post this stuff are located in this or that city of Iran, but brother, anyone can indicate whatever they want as their geographic location on Instagram or Facebook, they can use proxies or VPN's and there's no way for you and me to find out if the location they gave is accurate.

In our discussion, I also disagreed with the notion that Azari Iranians are "racially" Turkic in contrast to other Iranians. To substantiate my point I shared with you an actual study in the field of genetics, which is not a piece of propaganda but a serious work by academic researchers. And reminded the fact that Turkic peoples have Far Eastern types of anatomic features, whereas Azaris don't and in fact look like every other Iranian. There is no hostile intent from me in any of these remarks.

You appeared to view this as an assault by outsiders on your identity. However, people like Ahmad Kasravi who were Azari themselves and conducted extensive research on the topic, highlighted very much the same (I cite Kasravi despite my staunch opposition to his views on Islam, of course). Despite my disagreements and even disgust for some of Kasravi's positions, when it comes to the study of the origins of Azari Iranians, he remains a far more serious source than a person like Pourpirar, one of the main pan-Turkist authors in Iran, who used to claim among other things that Takht-e Jamshid was built in recent centuries by the British... Azari greats like Sattar Khan and Baqer Khan, who are considered national heroes of Iran, did not have an issue with any of this either. So please do not believe that as soon as someone calls into question this idea that Azaris descend from Central and East Asian Turks, they are necessarily a hostile outsider seeking to undermine your identity, for Azari scholars have expressed identical convictions.

Anyway, I hope this helps clarify my positions, and that you will perhaps consider these friendly points I wish(ed) to submit to you.



_____





Shawnee said:


> بحث از حرفهای صدرالساداتی شروع شد و من متن جوابیه رو در گوگل سرچ کردم.
> نامه جوابیه معتبره
> کاری به وبسایتش ندارم
> 
> و جواب شما
> ایشان بیشتر شهردار بوده و کمی هم دندانپزشک
> 
> انتظار من اینه شهردار و استاندار در سطح فقیر ترین مردم زندگی کنن در حین خدمت
> فرزندانشون هم همچنین
> اگر مردم گوشت نمیخورن اونها نخورن
> نه با وقاحت عکس اینستا بگذارن
> 
> این طرف شهردار کرمانشاه شده از ۲۰۱۸
> دندونپزشکی کرده؟
> کنار شهرداری؟
> 
> و اون ریش سفیدها ی معمم باید خجالت بکشن از شهردارهاشون
> 
> مردم کور نیستن و اینها بین مردمن
> جوابیه منو قانع نکرد​



Ghasdam in bud ke neshun bedam Sepāh nahāde fāsedi nist, va in tip raftārhā āddi nistan dar miāne Sepāhiān. Taraf degar ozve Sepāh nabude, pas kārāyi ke ba'd az khorujiash az in niru anjām dād nemishe be pāye Pāsdārān nevesht. Man gheyr az in manzuri nadāshtam.

Inke mifarmāyid fesad vojud dāre va ekhtelāfhāye darāmadie āshkār va bish az had, man avvalin kasi hastam ke inrā mahkum konam va khāstāre barkhorde ghāte' bā in no afrād mibāsham. Va ba'dam ānche ke marbut be "Instagram" va in chizā mishe, bande ke tarafdāre sarsakhte internete melli, ghat kardane Irān az internete jahāni va mamnu sākhtane kāmele manābeye fāsed mesle "shabakehāye ejtemāyi" hastam.

Chizi ke migam ine ke nemishavad tamāmie ashkhās va tamāmie nahādhāye nezāmrā yeksān va bedune tafāvot mahkum kard. Dar hamin nezām, ke esālatan fesād o ashrāfigari tush besiār andak bude (makhsusan dar moghāyese bā rejime pishine saltanati), Khodārā sepās hanuz niruhāye enghelābi vojud dāran ke 'eteghāde besiār mohkami be 'edālate 'Alavi dārān. Behtare az unā hemāyat she tā inke be nā-hagh bā mofsedin dar yek dig rikhte shavand.

Mardom albate āsibpaziran va tablighāte doshman ba'es shode khabarhāye ja'lie porshomāri zehne kheilihāshuno monharef kone. Khabarhāyi mānande be estelāh "fāsede eghtesādi budane" shahid sardār Soleimani, ke ye seri afrād ghasd dāshtan tu jāme'e pakhsh konan.





__





تخریب خانواده سردار سلیمانی


با سلام و عرض ادب خدمت شما ، در مورد شهید قاسم سلیمانی حرفهایی میگویند مثلا مرتضی الویری از اعضای دولت چند ماه پیش پرونده ۱۲ فساد اقتصادی حاج قاسم سلیمانی و سردار جعفری رو برای قوه قضاییه فرستاد اما هیچ جوابی نگرفت و قوه قضاییه هیچ چیز در موردش نگفت ، قضیه این ۱۲ مورد فساد این دو بزرگوار...




www.porseman.com















Halā agar kasi madraki dāre aleyhe sarān va 'azāye konunie Sepāh, hatman biād jelo vo esbāt kone.

Age beshe ye nokteyirā ham ezāfe konam: inke maghāmāt bāyād hamashun mesle faghirtarin gheshrhāye jāme'e zendegi konan fekre besiār khubist, faghat bāyad bedunim ke agar chenin chizi rokh dahād, dar kolle jahān va taghriban dar kolle tārikhe bashariat estesnā khahād bud.

Age bekhāim ye morede efrāti darnazar begirim, az jomle nezāme Jomhurie Demokrātike Mardomie Kore dar doreye ghahtihāye sālhāye navade milādi, gomān nakonam ke benafe jāme'eye Korei mishod age Kim Jong-Il va afsarāne arteshe in keshvar khodeshuno be khostan midādan va sepas Emrikāyihā Korerā tā abad nabud mikardan... Vali bejoz dar in mored, ghabul dāram in osulrā.

Hamin ke dar Irān, ālirotbe-tarin nahāde hokumat fardist ke rāzi mishavad dar mahaleye āludeye jonube shahr kenāre istgāhe rāh āhan va dar emārati nazire in sokunat konad:


























va vaghti ke bemanzure kuhnavardi barāyeshān kāpshen miāvarand, ānrā pas mizanad va mifarmāyad "kāpshene sākhte Irān barāyam biāvarid", hamin be tanhāi dar sarāsare jahān tak mibāshad.

Beghole in farangiā, "credit where due". Omidvāram mardome Irān dar kenāre 'eterāzāteshun aleyhe mofsedine haghighi, be in vāgheiat ham tavajoh dāshte bāshan.

Va salāmo aleykom va rahmatOllāhe va barekātoh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

*Iran’s oil exports, uranium stockpile surge as Trump administration’s ‘maximum pressure’ policy hits a wall*




The Bella oil tanker in an undated photo released by the Justice Department. The U.S. government sold oil seized from the tanker that it said originated in Iran and was destined for Venezuela. (Justice Department/AFP/Getty Images)
By 
Joby Warrick and 
Souad Mekhennet
November 15, 2020 at 6:49 p.m. EST
Last week, as the White House digested news of a defeat at the polls, Trump administration officials were greeted with reports of troubling setbacks on two fronts in the country’s long-simmering conflict with Iran.
Follow the latest on Election 2020
First came a leaked U.N. document showing yet another sharp rise in Iran’s stockpile of enriched uranium. Then, satellites tracked an Iranian oil tanker — the fourth in recent weeks — sailing toward the Persian Gulf after delivering Iranian petroleum products to Venezuela.
The first item was further proof of Iran’s progress in amassing the fissile fuel used to make nuclear energy and, potentially, nuclear bombs. The second revealed gaping holes in President Trump’s strategy for stopping that advance. Over the summer, the administration made a show of seizing cargo from several other tankers at sea in a bid to deter Iran from trying to sell its oil abroad. Yet Iran’s oil trade, like its nuclear fuel output, is on the rise again.
AD


The Trump administration is entering its final months with a flurry of new sanctions intended to squeeze Iran economically. But by nearly every measure, the efforts appear to be faltering. The tankers that arrived in Venezuela in recent weeks are part of a flotilla of ships that analysts say is now quietly moving a million barrels of discounted Iranian oil and gas a day to eager customers from the Middle East to South America to Asia, including China.
The volume represents a more than tenfold increase since the spring, analysts say, and signals what experts see as a significant weakening of the “maximum pressure” sanctions imposed by the Trump administration since it withdrew from the Iran nuclear deal in 2018.
Other countries, many of them scornful of Trump’s unilateralism on Iran, are showing increasing reluctance to enforce the restrictions, even as Iran embarks on a new expansion of its uranium stockpile, according to industry analysts and intelligence officials, some of whom spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss sensitive assessments.
Trump imposes more sanctions and sells off Iranian oil
As a result, Trump is widely expected to leave President-elect Joe Biden with a crisis that is worse, by nearly every measure, than when he was elected four years ago: an Iranian government that is blowing past limits on its nuclear program, while Washington’s diplomatic and economic leverage steadily declines.
AD


“The Tehran regime has met ‘maximum pressure’ with its own pressure,” said Robert Litwak, senior vice president of the Washington-based Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars and the author of “Managing Nuclear Risks,” a book on countering proliferation threats. Far from halting Iran’s nuclear advances, Litwak said, the administration’s policies have “diplomatically isolated the United States, not Iran.”
The weakening of sanctions pressure gives Iran more time to deal with its still formidable economic challenges, without losing a step in its bid to re-create uranium assets it had given up under the terms of the nuclear accord, the intelligence officials and industry experts said. Last week, the International Atomic Energy Agency reported to member states in a confidential document that Iran’s stockpile of low-enriched uranium has swollen to nearly 8,000 pounds, more than 12 times the limit set by the 2015 nuclear deal. Iranian officials justify the breach by noting that it was Washington, not Tehran, that walked away from the agreement.
Even among staunch U.S. allies in Europe and Asia, dismay over the Trump approach has cooled support for the kind of broadly enforced economic boycott that might push Iran to change its behavior, analysts said.
AD


“Many eyes may be averted now” when it comes to Iranian cheating on sanctions, said Eric Lee, an energy strategist with Citigroup in New York. “Many countries are frustrated with U.S. unilateralism, even those with well-placed misgivings about Iran.”
*'Just pure barter'*
The message conveyed to Iran over the summer was anything but subtle. In a highly unusual move, the U.S. working with unnamed foreign partners seized the cargo of four tankers said to be carrying Iranian oil, including the 600-foot-long Bella, a Greek-owned vessel flying a Liberian flag.
Both Iran and the intended recipient, Venezuela, are under U.S. economic sanctions, and the decision to confiscate and sell the oil was intended to discourage governments and shipping companies from doing business with either of the two. “The United States remains committed to our maximum pressure campaigns against the Iranian and [the Venezuelan] Maduro regimes,” said State Department spokeswoman Morgan Ortagus.
U.S. officials seize Iranian ships, push for arms embargo
Yet any pause in commerce between the countries was temporary at best. Venezuela and Iran are longtime trading partners — Venezuela, itself an oil producer, relies on Iran for refined petroleum products such as gasoline — and the two quickly found other tanker companies willing to risk the journey. Among the four tankers spotted traveling to, or returning from, Venezuela in recent weeks was the Iranian-flagged Horse, a massive ship the length of a Nimitz-class aircraft carrier, according to TankerTrackers.com, a private company that monitors oil shipments around the world.
AD


The Horse dropped off 2 million barrels of Iranian gas condensate — a straw-colored liquid used as a dilutant for Venezuela’s sludgy crude oil — and picked up 2 million barrels of Venezuelan petroleum to sell abroad, said TankerTrackers co-founder Sam Madani. The ship rounded the Horn of Africa early this past week on its return trip to Iran.
“This is just pure barter,” Madani said of Iran’s trade with the embattled Venezuelans. “They need to get rid of this stuff. They send it to Venezuela, which is perfect, because it improves their oil production. And in return, they get Venezuela’s oil and they can sell it to China.”
Yet, despite its prominence, the tanker traffic between Iran and Venezuela is but one facet of an illicit trade that has grown in size and sophistication over the past year. Obtaining reliable figures for Iran’s oil industry is difficult, but multiple independent analysts calculated that Tehran exported on average 1.2 million barrels of oil a day in September, and nearly as much in October. That’s less than half the amount of petroleum Tehran was selling in 2018, but it is dramatically higher than the 70,000 barrels reported in April, when Iran was contending simultaneously with Trump administration sanctions and the devastating coronavirus pandemic.
Analysts see ‘quantum change’ in Iran’s missile capabilities
Some of Iran’s partners no longer try to keep the transactions secret. Since the summer, Iran has become increasingly open about its trade with China, which now publicly reports a portion of its Iranian oil imports, defying a Trump administration threat to retaliate against governments that allow commerce with Tehran.
AD


But Iran conceals the bulk of its oil trade through subterfuge, with practices ranging from the simple — changing the names and registrations of oil tankers — to the complex and dangerous, such as clandestine transfers of crude oil or liquefied petroleum gas between vessels in the open sea.
United Against Nuclear Iran, a Washington advocacy group that monitors Iran’s illicit oil trade, obtained aerial photographs depicting four vessels allegedly engaged in illegal ship-to-ship transfers of Iranian oil in October. In five other instances, foreign ships were seen picking up Iranian liquid petroleum gas and transferring the fuel to other vessels bound for Chinese ports. The photographs are part of a report due to be published by UANI this week.
The tankers involved in the exchanges typically turn off their transponders, the automated radio beacons used by ships to identify one another at sea. Some engage in “spoofing,” a kind of seaborne shell game in which ships swap their transponders to make it harder for outsiders to tell where the oil is going. In other cases, a tanker’s owners simply change the vessel’s name or re-register the ship under a different country’s flag.
AD


“It’s a very murky world,” said Daniel Roth, UANI research director, who co-wrote the report with Claire Jungman, UANI chief of staff. “There’s a lot of flag-hopping that goes on. Owners change names and registries at the drop of a hat.”
*All sea lanes lead to China*
A substantial share of the black-market oil eventually ends up at refineries in China, often after passing though middlemen in Malaysia and other East Asian countries, analysts say. Much of the rest finds its way to foreign markets through a variety of time-tested routes: hauled overland through Turkey; transferred to Iraq to be relabeled and sold as Iraqi oil; or exchanged for cash or in barter-style swaps with other pariah states, such as Venezuela and Syria.
Nuclear watchdog sees sharp rise in Iran’s uranium stockpile
Yet while Iran is succeeding in getting more of its oil to foreign markets, Iranian leaders also expressed hope last week that the Biden administration would return to the 2015 nuclear deal. The accord ended many sanctions against Iran in return for strict limits on its weapons program.
AD


Under the agreement, Western countries lifted curbs on Iran’s oil exports, while Tehran dismantled its Arak nuclear reactor and agreed to limit its stockpile of low-enriched uranium to less than 300 kilograms, or 660 pounds, far short of what it would need to build a single nuclear weapon. With its current 8,000-pound stockpile, Tehran could now build a bomb in less than four months if it decides to do so, weapons experts say. Iran denies having any interest in acquiring a nuclear weapon.
But the prospects for restoring the agreement are far from clear. As a candidate, Biden pledged to reenter the agreement and conduct “hard-nosed diplomacy” aimed at extending the pact and strengthening its provisions. So far, Tehran has shown no signs of willingness to accept such terms, and in any case, it would be unlikely to do so until after next year’s presidential elections in Iran, analysts say.
If negotiations eventually resume, the “timing most likely will be a lot slower than people think, and the volume of oil exports will remain low,” said Lee, the Citigroup energy strategist.
“And even then,” he said, “it still might not work out.”


Correction: This story has been updated to note that Iranian oil was seized by the U.S. in conjunction with unnamed foreign partners not the U.S. Navy. It has also been updated to clarify President-elect Biden’s campaign statement on Iran.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/trump-sanctions-on-iran-faltering/2020/11/15/5ce29fbe-22c1-11eb-a688-5298ad5d580a_story.html#click=https://t.co/39ktzyW0o4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328355682584842242

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327573952747741184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327996147105996800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328251543934603264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328325194004504577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328410602243551236

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328453830661509121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328500623789191170

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328504654636982272

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328504654636982272


thats what you get when you do not unveil ICBMs / they think he/she can hit you and get away with it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Iran leader Ayatollah Khamenei on Armenia Azerbaijan ,Nagorno-Karabakh war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

yavar said:


> Iran leader Ayatollah Khamenei on Armenia Azerbaijan ,Nagorno-Karabakh war



هم از نظر استراتژیک هم مذهبی راه اون درسته
نباید خودمون رو درباره قره باغ احساسی کنیم

تصمیم در مورد قره باغ از سوریه سخت تره خاصه که روسیه پیچیده بازی می کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

skyshadow said:


> thats what you get when you do not unveil ICBMs / they think he/she can hit you and get away with it



no need to unveil, they have intel, they know exactly what is waiting for them if they do any stupid move
they did nothing January this year as they 3 bases were attacked, why do you think

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

Draco.IMF said:


> no need to unveil, they have intel, they know exactly what is waiting for them if they do any stupid move
> they did nothing January this year as they 3 bases were attacked, why do you think


agreed but don't forget this is not a normal president he needs to see then he believes if it was obama or even george bush then intelligence would been enough but he is not normal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

واردات پارچه چادری به ایران به ۲۵۰ میلیون دلار در سال رسید


علی جدی،‌ نایب رئیس کمیسیون صنایع مجلس شورای اسلامی، میزان واردات پارچه چادری به ایران را بین ۲۰۰ تا ۲۵۰ میلیون دلار اعلام کرد. خبرگزاری ایلنا به نقل از آقای جدی گزارش داده...




www.radiofarda.com





از رادیو فردا لینگ گذاشتم چون طعنه به جایی هست که طی سی سال حدود چهار میلیارد پارچه چادری برای حجاب برتر خرج کردیم. چادر سیاه معمولی یا چادر گلی داخلی شرف داشت و این درده

چرا باید این جنس رو سلیقه مردم میکردیم. این جنس سلیقه مردم نبود و ما سلیقه سازی غلط کردیم
Shame shame shame​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

skyshadow said:


> thats what you get when you do not unveil ICBMs / they think he/she can hit you and get away with it


well, as he decided not to go forward after saw the scenarios show that even he understand they can't get away scout free after such stunt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I personally don't buy it. Iran has spread out its nuclear program to over 100 sites. Also Iran has formidable air defenses and if the US were to hit any site in Iran, there would be a full scale retaliation. 

Therefore any operation targeting nuclear sites would have to involve also targeting Iran's missile facilities, air defense units, military sites/facilities and they would also have to target Iranian proxies to avoid retaliation.

It would take the US months to build up for such a large scale operation. Iran would see it coming and does Trump even have enough time left in office to pull it off ? What is he going to do ? Attack Iran on his last day in office ?

In any case, Iran needs to unveil an ICBM immediately. North Korea has done it. Iran should as well.



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328453830661509121
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328500623789191170
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328504654636982272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328719814844702726

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashool

Shawnee said:


> بحث از حرفهای صدرالساداتی شروع شد و من متن جوابیه رو در گوگل سرچ کردم.
> نامه جوابیه معتبره
> کاری به وبسایتش ندارم
> 
> و جواب شما
> ایشان بیشتر شهردار بوده و کمی هم دندانپزشک
> 
> انتظار من اینه شهردار و استاندار در سطح فقیر ترین مردم زندگی کنن در حین خدمت
> فرزندانشون هم همچنین
> اگر مردم گوشت نمیخورن اونها نخورن
> نه با وقاحت عکس اینستا بگذارن
> 
> این طرف شهردار کرمانشاه شده از ۲۰۱۸
> دندونپزشکی کرده؟
> کنار شهرداری؟
> 
> و اون ریش سفیدها ی معمم باید خجالت بکشن از شهردارهاشون
> 
> مردم کور نیستن و اینها بین مردمن
> جوابیه منو قانع نکرد​


hala moshkel u in babras ya inke taraf poldare chera nemiri ye sar be alahazrat bezani ke leng karde hava dare varzesh mikone نکنه انتظار داری هر چی پول داره بره نون خشک بخوره نکنه انتظار داریرهبری هم بره تو کپر زندگی کنه این مشکلاتم از صدق سری ان پرچم کثافت روی اواتار شماست جالا تو از همه این یارو گرفتی خوب خودتم مثل ان پرچمتی


----------



## Shawnee

ashool said:


> hala moshkel u in babras ya inke taraf poldare chera nemiri ye sar be alahazrat bezani ke leng karde hava dare varzesh mikone نکنه انتظار داری هر چی پول داره بره نون خشک بخوره نکنه انتظار داریرهبری هم بره تو کپر زندگی کنه این مشکلاتم از صدق سری ان پرچم کثافت روی اواتار شماست جالا تو از همه این یارو گرفتی خوب خودتم مثل ان پرچمتی



حق داری از پرچم من ناراحت باشی
البته این پرچم کاری به ساده زیستی علی نداره

اعلی حضرت چه خریه

مسوولین باید در سطح فقیرترین مردم زندگی کنن و اگر امام جمعه ای یا شهرداری در این شرایط گوشت سر سفره بیاره در حق مردم کوتاهی کرده و حرام به بچه هاش داده
این حکومت علی ه 
تعارف نداره

من بالاخص از روحانیت و امام جمعه ها ناراضی ام چون هیچ مشکلی رو حل نکردند

صدراساداتی تندروی هایی کرده ولی در چن قضیه درد ملت رو بیان کرده

این ببر یه مثاله که چقدر مرزها سست شده
چقدر حکومت علی بازیچه شده

البته افراد فاسد کم اند ولی همون هم زیاده
مردم اینها رو ببینن تحملشون کم میشه

زبان تند انتقادی لازمه اصلاحه​


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328965552186994689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328992583142547456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

"#Iran's President @HassanRouhani : With the new government of the US, we will move away from threats toward opportunities. "

Ey vaay!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329143889823842308


----------



## aryobarzan

WudangMaster said:


> "#Iran's President @HassanRouhani : With the new government of the US, we will move away from threats toward opportunities. "
> 
> Ey vaay!


Lol..yes...exactly...I am a polite man but this mother fu*ker hell of a President is taxing my patience..how much subservience...enough is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

sha ah said:


> Just like all of the previous ethnic conflicts in the Caucasus during the last couple hundred years, it's the Russians who have ended up gaining territory and expanding their influence after the ethnic groups kill each other.



Same could be said of the Middle East. Look at the Middle Easterners killing each other. Iran-Iraq War. Persian Gulf War. Iran fighting against ISIS. It is the Middle Easterners own fault that the US killed 2 million Iraqis in a genocide. Fault of that the Iranian general who was killed, that general was killing ISIS in Iraq, what infighting among Muslims. Blame the victim.

It is better that putin, I mean Washington bomb and genocide the Iranians. Blame the victim, it would be the fault of the Iranians for getting involved in so many conflicts, supporting Hezbollah, supporting the Houthis, fighting against ISIS. Why do Iranians want freedom in the Middle East from US hegemony.

_Just like all of the previous ethnic and religious conflicts in the Middle East during the last few decades, it's the Americans who have ended up gaining territory and expanding their influence after the ethnic groups kill each other._

Do you see the insanity of this argument. Your argument against the Caucasians is even more insane. Russians have been gencoding the people of the Caucasus for decades. Killing 25% of the civilian population in this event, 75% in another event. Russians are mass genociders. putin is among the worst, and Iranians for the most part support genocide of the people of the Caucasus. And then Iranians have gull to blame the victim and side with the aggressor - putin.

Why do the people of the Caucasus fight against Assad and other putin-bots in the Middle East. For the same reason Iran fights against Isreali and US hegemony in the Middle East. There is zero difference. Actually Iran is barely an injured party even with the Iraq-Iran War. Caucasians have been genocided many times by Russia. They are fighting against Russian influence everywhere. And Iranians supported the genocide of Chechens when a false flag was blamed on them.

Keep siding with Netanyahu little toy putin and nobody is going to care if US false flags Iran and genocides Iran. Nobody of significance. The Chechen Wars is the equivalent of 20 million or more Iranian civilians being massacred. And Iran supports putin. They support putin in putins expansion into Azerbaijan. You are no different and actually worse than NATO allies of the US supporting the US endless wars in the Middle East. You are no different than the UK.


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Lol..yes...exactly...I am a polite man but this mother fu*ker hell of a President is taxing my patience..how much subservience...enough is enough.


And your alternative to him . the guy who is best buddy with Tataloo ?


----------



## Raghfarm007

Inshaallah it wil be Dehghan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

West after 2020:





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

In article zionist hast va zedeh Irane ama aslesh rast hast, ma dareh abroomoon mireh dige. Doshmanhaye ma daran be kheili asooni toye Iran amalat anjam midan. Az bomb toye Natanz begir taa in. Iran bayad vaghean intelligence/counter-intelligence khodesho kheli robust tar kone. Nemishe intori jelo berim.

*The Al-Masri Assassination: Another Iranian Intelligence Failure*









The Al-Masri Assassination: Another Iranian Intelligence Failure


BESA Center Perspectives Paper No. 1,825, November 19, 2020EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: On August 7, 2020, the number 2 figure in al-Qaeda, Abdullah Ahmad Abdullah (known as Abu Muhammad al-Masri), was gunn




besacenter.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Philosopher said:


> In article zionist hast va zedeh Irane ama aslesh rast hast, ma dareh abroomoon mireh dige. Doshmanhaye ma daran be kheili asooni toye Iran amalat anjam midan. Az bomb toye Natanz begir taa in. Iran bayad vaghean intelligence/counter-intelligence khodesho kheli robust tar kone. Nemishe intori jelo berim.
> 
> *The Al-Masri Assassination: Another Iranian Intelligence Failure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Al-Masri Assassination: Another Iranian Intelligence Failure
> 
> 
> BESA Center Perspectives Paper No. 1,825, November 19, 2020EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: On August 7, 2020, the number 2 figure in al-Qaeda, Abdullah Ahmad Abdullah (known as Abu Muhammad al-Masri), was gunn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besacenter.org



دو سناریو وجود داره:
اولی
معامله پشت صحنه این یارو با چن نفر من جمله رهبر جیش العدل و رهبر جنبش عربی و اون 
رهبر سلطنت طلبه

خداییش اگه ما تونستیم سه تا رهبر رو از اون سر دنیا دستگیر کنیم اونقدر پرت نیستیم که تو پاسداران رکب بخوریم

احتمال دوم بازی روانی اسراییل و ترامپ پیش از مذاکره با بایدن برای وصل کردن ما به القاعده

ببینید اروپا و کانادا چه دارن اتهام میزنن
و ما خورده خورده میگیم موشک قاره پیما داریم
دلیلش میز زیبای مذاکراته که در پیش روست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

Shawnee said:


> دو سناریو وجود داره:
> اولی
> معامله پشت صحنه این یارو با چن نفر من جمله رهبر جیش العدل و رهبر جنبش عربی و اون
> رهبر سلطنت طلبه
> 
> خداییش اگه ما تونستیم سه تا رهبر رو از اون سر دنیا دستگیر کنیم اونقدر پرت نیستیم که تو پاسداران رکب بخوریم
> 
> احتمال دوم بازی روانی اسراییل و ترامپ پیش از مذاکره با بایدن برای وصل کردن ما به القاعده



Shayad, ama faghadr in nist, terror mohandesa hasteyimoon, in bomb toye natanz etc. Doshmanhaye ma kheli intelligence ghavi daran, ma bayad khodemoono kheli ghavi tar koonin to in hose. Intelligence vs countrintelligence bayad priorty ma beshe.


----------



## Shawnee

Philosopher said:


> Shayad, ama faghadr in nist, terror mohandesa hasteyimoon, in bomb toye natanz etc. Doshmanhaye ma kheli intelligence ghavi daran, ma bayad khodemoono kheli ghavi tar koonin to in hose. Intelligence vs countrintelligence bayad priorty ma beshe.



درسته
وقتی وزیر اسراییل برای ما جاسوسی کنه شما ببینید کی از ما جاسوسی برای اونا میکنه
اونها صاحب پول و تکنولوژی و اقامت غرب و مدیا ان

عکس ماهواره ای افشا میکنن که نفوذی داخلی لو نره
ولی اطلاعات رو نفوذی داده به ماهواره
ماهواره پوششی میشه
حتی بحث عمیقتر هم میتونه باشه
در سطوح بالا

اگر اونها بهتر از کشمیری نداشتن مهره ای مثل کشمیری رو نمیسوزوندن

میشه طرز تفکر خامنه ای رو خوند و علل احتیاط هاش رو دید
نتیجه تجربه شصت سال کار سیاسی و نظامی اون

روی سیستم های متعدد موازی کار میکنه که از نفوذ داخلی احتمالی در امان باشه

در مساله ضربه دوم
میشه حدس زد تونل های موشکی زیر نظر افراد متعدد و موازیه که از وجود هم خبر ندارن

حتی رادارهای ایران شبکه یکپارچه نیستن


----------



## Philosopher

Shawnee said:


> درسته
> وقتی وزیر اسراییل برای ما جاسوسی کنه شما ببینید کی از ما جاسوسی برای اونا میکنه
> اونها صاحب پول و تکنولوژی و اقامت غرب و مدیا ان
> 
> عکس ماهواره ای افشا میکنن که نفوذی داخلی لو نره
> ولی اطلاعات رو نفوذی داده به ماهواره
> ماهواره پوششی میشه
> حتی بحث عمیقتر هم میتونه باشه
> در سطوح بالا
> 
> اگر اونها بهتر از کشمیری نداشتن مهره ای مثل کشمیری رو نمیسوزوندن
> 
> میشه طرز تفکر خامنه ای رو خوند و علل احتیاط هاش رو دید
> نتیجه تجربه شست سال کار سیاسی و نظامی اون
> 
> روی سیستم های متعدد موازی کار میکنه که از نفوذ داخلی احتمالی در امان باشه
> 
> در مساله ضربه دوم
> میشه حدس زد تونل های موشکی زیر نظر افراد متعدد و موازیه که از وجود هم خبر ندارن
> 
> حتی رادارهای ایران شبکه یکپارچه نیستن



Hala bebinim chi mishe, doshmanha ma jorate jange kinetic nadaran, ina jangheshoonro toye hozeyahe eghtesad va etela'at daran anjam midan. Man kari nadaran chetori in karo anjam bedim, ama bayad focus konim ke yek ghodrate etela'at beshim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz




----------



## SalarHaqq

Xerxes22 said:


> I made an angry response to this the first time. Obviously people dont expect to see this rhetoric on a forum. Jeez. Boy, do you know wanna know a thing or two about me since identities are kept secret here ? You wudnt feel too comfortable if u knew lets just say. Stop talking like child and saying things like " I'll come and kill you". I always thought thats wat stray dogs tend to express wen they bark.



I am posting this here in order not to derail the other thread, brother. But did you also notice the proposal to bet for money, which in fact is haram in Islam? This person is obviously taking out his real-life anxieties on the internet, as user Sina-1 correctly mentioned as well.

The sad thing is that while believing to be more righteous than those he debates and while endeavoring to surrounding himself with this religious type of aura, he hardly seems to realize the sinful nature of some of his actions, in particular performing takfir against his interlocutors and Shia Muslims, the insults he directed at female family members of forum users, the death threats he makes.

Then again, life in the USA is everything but comfortable and easily takes this kind of toll on people. It would be in order to pray for him to be guided towards what is right, and to compensate this sort of misconduct.



Xerxes22 said:


> I dont expect the Moderators to do anything to this guy. I have seen far too much for me to expect them to do anything. But this guy surely exposed himself. Its obvious which category of people he belongs to. I think people like this are mentally unstable and shud be kept under observation. Cause you never know what they might do to people who dont agree with their crazy perspectives.



That particular user certainly seems to be getting away with a whole lot, which I agree can get pretty shocking. The death threats are a criminal offense in most US jurisdictions by the way, and could in fact become the object of a complaint with law enforcement. Now I'm not one to do such a thing, but for analytical and documentation reasons I make screenshots of them.

What you say about that category of people (and I get what you mean), may hold true for him. But there's also the possibility that he may be more of a "keyboard warrior" lacking the disposition to act out in real life. You never know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

What the zio strategists really think of Iran´s power:





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Philosopher said:


> Hala bebinim chi mishe, doshmanha ma jorate jange kinetic nadaran, ina jangheshoonro toye hozeyahe eghtesad va etela'at daran anjam midan.



Doroste. Benazaram chand morede degar ham mitāvān ezāf kard.

1) Jange eghtesādi.

2) Jange ettelā'āti.

3) Jange farhangi.

* Mesāl:
- Az beyn bordane khānevadeye Irāni
- Zarbe zadan be ab'āde gunāgune ādābo rosume farhange Irāniān
- Zarbe zadan be gerāyeshāte sonnatie dini va melli. Gostareshe tafakorāte globālisti (zarbe az bālā), ghomgerāyāne (zarbe az pāyin), ferghehāye enherāfie mazhabi yā shebhe-mazhabi va yā erfāniye porshomār
- ...

* Abzār:
- Matbu'āti
- Ettelā'āti
- Nofuzi
- Honari
- Ejtemāyi
- Nezāme hoghughe beynolmelal

* Ravesh:
- Mohandesie ejtemā'i
- Kontrol va nofuz-gozārie dastejamie ravāni

4) Jange narm = Jange tablighāti + Jange ravāni.

* Mesāl:
- Tablighāte mo'āned tavasote goruhhāye siāsie mokhālefe nezām ('opuzesion') va matbu'āte dolatiye bigāne dar khārej az keshvar
- Fa'āliathāye "jāme'eye madani" tavasote anjomanhāye mokhtalef: dāneshjui, mohitzisti, hoghughe bashari, hoghughe zanān va amsālehom. Ke mitavānand az tarighe rāh-andāzie 'kampeynhāye' mokhtalef vārede sahne shavand va te'dādi az shahrvandānrā basij konand

* Abzār:
- Internet. Az jomle "shabakehāye ejtemāi", dar ra'se ānhā "Instagram", va "Telegram"
- Telvizione māhvārei
- Avāmele sotun-panjomi dar matbu'āte rasmie dākheli. Az khode Seda o Simā gerefte tā ruznāmehā dar sotuhe melli va mahalli, masalan liberālhāye gharb-gerā dar Seda o Simā, yā ruznāmehāye mahallie nazdik be tafakorāte tajzietalabāne

5) Hadaf gereftane 'amniate ghazāi.

- Eghdāmāti aleyhe khodkafāie keshāvarzie keshvar va vābaste sakhtāne Irān be vāredāt dar in zamine
- Kāheshe keyfiate mahsulāte keshāvarzi tavasote kudhāye shimiāi, hormonhāye rosht barāye dāmparvari, mahsulāte tarārikhte (GMO) va gheyre

6) Hadaf gereftane behdāshte omumi.

- Vābaste kardane Irān be vāredate mahsulāte sanāe beynolmelalie dārusāzi
- Gostareshe bimārihāye ruhi-ravāni, az jomle az tarighe vāred kardane raveshhāye ravānkāvie gharbi (Freudianism etc)

7) Hamalāte teroristi. Ke bā noghteye 2) gere khorde.

Avāmel:
- Anāsore Sāzmane Monāfeqin
- Goruhakhāye teroristie tajzie-talabāneye ghomgarā
- Goruhakhāye teroristie takfiri, va yā tarkibi az ānān

8) Kharābkāri. Bā nokāte 2) va 4) (abzāri baraye jange ravāni) gere khorde.




Shawnee said:


> درسته
> وقتی وزیر اسراییل برای ما جاسوسی کنه شما ببینید کی از ما جاسوسی برای اونا میکنه
> اونها صاحب پول و تکنولوژی و اقامت غرب و مدیا ان
> 
> عکس ماهواره ای افشا میکنن که نفوذی داخلی لو نره
> ولی اطلاعات رو نفوذی داده به ماهواره
> ماهواره پوششی میشه
> حتی بحث عمیقتر هم میتونه باشه
> در سطوح بالا
> 
> اگر اونها بهتر از کشمیری نداشتن مهره ای مثل کشمیری رو نمیسوزوندن
> 
> میشه طرز تفکر خامنه ای رو خوند و علل احتیاط هاش رو دید
> نتیجه تجربه شصت سال کار سیاسی و نظامی اون
> 
> روی سیستم های متعدد موازی کار میکنه که از نفوذ داخلی احتمالی در امان باشه
> 
> در مساله ضربه دوم
> میشه حدس زد تونل های موشکی زیر نظر افراد متعدد و موازیه که از وجود هم خبر ندارن
> 
> حتی رادارهای ایران شبکه یکپارچه نیستن



Va in shabakehāye jāsusie bigāne tā andāzeye ziādi barmigardan be moredi ke az nezāme pishine saltanati bāghi mānde.

Vaghti hokumate Pahlavi seyhonisthāro rāh dād dar Irān, sāzmāne "Mossad" shabakeyi az no'e "_stay behind_" dākhele keshvar ta'sis kard. Ghābele moghāyese bā shabakehāye "Gladio" dar keshvarhāye ozve NATO.

Emkān dāre barkhi az un manābeye sābeghe "shomārei-e" SAVAK ke beheshun eshāre mikardam, dar in shabakeye nofuzi fa'āl bāshan.

Manzure shomā az sozundane mohrei mesle Keshmiri hamun bombgist ke u anjām dād? Yā koshte shodanesh akhiran dar Holand?

Dar khosuse farde Marākeshi-tabāri ke u rā hasf kard, chizhāye jālebi mikhundam chand ruz pish. Tā hāl fekr mikardam Marākeshie juje-lāti bude az mahallehāye "ghetto"-ie Holand, amma ma'lum mishe ke taraf dar sathe jenāyāte sāzmānyāfte va farāmarzi fa'āl bude (mishe goft ye pelle zire "māfiāhāye" bozorg).

Gamān nakonam ke ba'd az in hame sāl khodeshun Kashmirio zade bāshan.

____

To all those interested in these espionage-related topics, I would strongly recommend listening to some of Mr. Pourmasoud's conferences / speeches. These are extremely interesting, informative and thought provoking. Just search for نفوذ پورمسعود in Youtube or aparat.

This is what happens when you establish relations with the zionist entity, particularly in the security realm, like the former Iranian regime did before it was overthrown by the 1979 Islamic Revolution: Tel Aviv and its Mossad intelligence arm will move to establish secret "stay behind" networks in countries in which they are allowed a presence. These networks are designed with the goal of ensuring that in case the pro-Isra"el"i political system is replaced by an anti-zionist one, they will survive under cover and then proceed to harassing, threatening and destabilizing the new system from within.

Following the victory of the Islamic Revolution and the overthrow of the Pahlavi monarchy, some members of these secret networks managed to stay under the radar, analysts like Pourmasoud believe. These elements are thought to have been conducting espionage, coup attempts (like the one involving Air Force commanders and known as Nojeh in the early 80's) and political sabotage operations against the Islamic Republic to this very day, on behalf of Iran's archenemy i. e. the zionist regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> Doroste. Benazaram chand morede degar ham mitāvān ezāf kard.
> 
> 1) Jange eghtesādi.
> 
> 2) Jange ettelā'āti.
> 
> 3) Jange farhangi.
> 
> * Mesāl:
> - Az beyn bordane khānevadeye Irāni
> - Zarbe zadan be ab'āde gunāgune ādābo rosume farhange Irāniān
> - Zarbe zadan be gerāyeshāte sonnatie dini va melli. Gostareshe tafakorāte globālisti (zarbe az bālā), ghomgerāyāne (zarbe az pāyin), ferghehāye enherāfie mazhabi yā shebhe-mazhabi va yā erfāniye porshomār
> - ...
> 
> * Abzār:
> - Matbu'āti
> - Ettelā'āti
> - Nofuzi
> - Honari
> - Ejtemāyi
> - Nezāme hoghughe beynolmelal
> 
> * Ravesh:
> - Mohandesie ejtemā'i
> - Kontrol va nofuz-gozārie dastejamie ravāni
> 
> 4) Jange narm = Jange tablighāti + Jange ravāni.
> 
> * Mesāl:
> - Tablighāte mo'āned tavasote goruhhāye siāsie mokhālefe nezām ('opuzesion') va matbu'āte dolatiye bigāne dar khārej az keshvar
> - Fa'āliathāye "jāme'eye madani" tavasote anjomanhāye mokhtalef: dāneshjui, mohitzisti, hoghughe bashari, hoghughe zanān va amsālehom. Ke mitavānand az tarighe rāh-andāzie 'kampeynhāye' mokhtalef vārede sahne shavand va te'dādi az shahrvandānrā basij konand
> 
> * Abzār:
> - Internet. Az jomle "shabakehāye ejtemāi", dar ra'se ānhā "Instagram", va "Telegram"
> - Telvizione māhvārei
> - Avāmele sotun-panjomi dar matbu'āte rasmie dākheli. Az khode Seda o Simā gerefte tā ruznāmehā dar sotuhe melli va mahalli, masalan liberālhāye gharb-gerā dar Seda o Simā, yā ruznāmehāye mahallie nazdik be tafakorāte tajzietalabāne
> 
> 5) Hadaf gereftane 'amniate ghazāi.
> 
> - Eghdāmāti aleyhe khodkafāie keshāvarzie keshvar va vābaste sakhtāne Irān be vāredāt dar in zamine
> - Kāheshe keyfiate mahsulāte keshāvarzi tavasote kudhāye shimiāi, hormonhāye rosht barāye dāmparvari, mahsulāte tarārikhte (GMO) va gheyre
> 
> 6) Hadaf gereftane behdāshte omumi.
> 
> - Vābaste kardane Irān be vāredate mahsulāte sanāe beynolmelalie dārusāzi
> - Gostareshe bimārihāye ruhi-ravāni, az jomle az tarighe vāred kardane raveshhāye ravānkāvie gharbi (Freudianism etc)
> 
> 7) Hamalāte teroristi. Ke bā noghteye 2) gere khorde.
> 
> Avāmel:
> - Anāsore Sāzmane Monāfeqin
> - Goruhakhāye teroristie tajzie-talabāneye ghomgarā
> - Goruhakhāye teroristie takfiri, va yā tarkibi az ānān
> 
> 8) Kharābkāri. Bā nokāte 2) va 4) (abzāri baraye jange ravāni) gere khorde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Va in shabakehāye jāsusie bigāne tā andāzeye ziādi barmigardan be moredi ke az nezāme pishine saltanati bāghi mānde.
> 
> Vaghti hokumate Pahlavi seyhonisthāro rāh dād dar Irān, sāzmāne "Mossad" shabakeyi az no'e "_stay behind_" dākhele keshvar ta'sis kard. Ghābele moghāyese bā shabakehāye "Gladio" dar keshvarhāye ozve NATO.
> 
> Emkān dāre barkhi az un manābeye sābeghe "shomārei-e" SAVAK ke beheshun eshāre mikardam, dar in shabakeye nofuzi fa'āl bāshan.
> 
> Manzure shomā az sozundane mohrei mesle Keshmiri hamun bombgozāri tavasote ust? Yā koshte shodanesh akhiran dar Holand?
> 
> Dar khosuse farde Marākeshi-tabāri ke u rā hasf kard, chizhāye jālebi mikhundam chand ruz pish. Tā hāl fekr mikardam Marākeshie juje-lāti bude az mahallehāye "ghetto"-ie shahri dar Holand, amma ma'lum mishe ke taraf dar sathe jenāiye sāzmānyāfte va farāmarzi fa'āl bude (ye pelle zire "māfiāhāye" bozorg, mishe goft).
> 
> Gamān nakonam ke ba'd az in hame sāl khodeshun Kashmirio zade bāshan.
> 
> ____
> 
> To all those interested in these espionage-related topics, I would strongly recommend listening to some of Mr. Pourmasoud's conferences / speeches. They are extremely interesting, informative and thought provoking. Just search for نفوذ پورمسعود in Youtube or aparat.
> 
> Incidentally, I found one with English annotations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you establish relations with the zionist entity, particularly in the security realm, like the former regime did in Iran before it was overthrown by the 1979 Islamic Revolution: Tel Aviv and its Mossad intelligence service will end up establishing secret "stay behind" networks countries in which they are allowed a presence.
> 
> Following the victory of the Islamic Revolution and the overthrow of the Pahlavi monarchy, some members of these secret networks managed to stay under the radar, analysts like Pourmasoud believe. These elements are thought to have been conducting espionage and sabotage operations against the Islamic Republic to this very day, on behalf of its archenemy i. e. the zionist regime.



اون مراکشی مرتبط با کلاهیه‌
کشمیری زنده است ولی
کشمیری با بمبگذاری سوخت

کشمیری اگه سوخته نشده بود چهل سال بود داشت اطلاعات می داد که با ارزشتر بود
یعنی فردی بهتر از کشمیری بود و اعضای سازمانش 
تصمیم گرفتن شوک بمبگذاری بدن

کشمیری جزو تندروترین ها بود علیه گروه رجوی
دو تا خودکار داشت یکی برای بیت المال و یکی برای کار شخصی

اگه کشمیری زنده بود الان کجا بود
——————

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329893451257798656——————

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330170092836032513

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

Shawnee said:


> اون مراکشی مرتبط با کلاهیه‌
> کشمیری زنده است ولی
> کشمیری با بمبگذاری سوخت
> 
> کشمیری اگه سوخته نشده بود چهل سال بود داشت اطلاعات می داد که با ارزشتر بود
> یعنی فردی بهتر از کشمیری بود و اعضای سازمانش
> تصمیم گرفتن شوک بمبگذاری بدن
> 
> کشمیری جزو تندروترین ها بود علیه گروه رجوی
> دو تا خودکار داشت یکی برای بیت المال و یکی برای کار شخصی
> 
> اگه کشمیری زنده بود الان کجا بود
> ——————
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329893451257798656——————



"If you add water to the soil it will be mud, but if you add blood it will be the homeland!" 

i like it. that guy misunderstood the whole idea.

see the whole scene, its like a martyr add his blood for his land.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330517080760782851

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Battle of the Vaccines:

Is Iran ready for the battle of the vaccines?

In the strategic level, there will be a huge vaccine battle in just six months. There will be lots of pride and prejudice and humiliation.

Iran has total of 12 groups for vaccines. 8 is realistic and 4 close to human trial.

جنگ واکسن ها
در سطح استراتژیک جنگ واکسنها بسیار مهمه

جنگ چین و روسیه و امریکا و 
ما هم هستیم

جنگی از موثر بودن و عوارض
تبلیغات
و پول

منتظر غرور و تحقیر ملتها باشید‌

ایا ما برای جنگ واکسن ها اماده ایم


----------



## WudangMaster

I hope that plane has not been hijacked. 
Is it possible uae is getting more balanced in its foreign policy?


----------



## Shawnee

WudangMaster said:


> I hope that plane has not been hijacked.
> Is it possible uae is getting more balanced in its foreign policy?


چرا قضیه رو بزرگ میکنن
مسیرش در اسمان ایران عوض شده و قابل برخورد بوده
فقط مونده بگن قاانی رو دزدیدن لول
امارات سالهاست بالانسه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

here is a very nice analys from ostad raefipour about some national and international topics. 
worth to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

You're digging too deep into my post. I'm just stating the obvious. The Armenians and Azeris killed each other, however the real winner in the end was Russia under Putin.

Actually Putin offered Pashinyan the same deal, to send in Russian soldiers, before the Armenians lost Susha. Every region has it's hegemons and smaller, more vulnerable nation states. That's the nature of global geo-politics.

It's easy to simplify matters and point the finger at the big players. However realistically nobody can force entire nations to point guns at each other and pull the trigger for long unless there's some kind of burning desire or underlying issues between said nations.

The Iran-Iraq war, Iran was winning after the first few years. The Saudis and Persian Gulf monarchs offered Iran a fortune to cease the hostilities. Iran kept fighting and ended up with no monetary or territorial gains.

In war knowing when to stop is just as important as knowing when to initiate a conflict. Timing is everything. History is always blood soaked and complicated





zectech said:


> Same could be said of the Middle East. Look at the Middle Easterners killing each other. Iran-Iraq War. Persian Gulf War. Iran fighting against ISIS. It is the Middle Easterners own fault that the US killed 2 million Iraqis in a genocide. Fault of that the Iranian general who was killed, that general was killing ISIS in Iraq, what infighting among Muslims. Blame the victim.
> 
> It is better that putin, I mean Washington bomb and genocide the Iranians. Blame the victim, it would be the fault of the Iranians for getting involved in so many conflicts, supporting Hezbollah, supporting the Houthis, fighting against ISIS. Why do Iranians want freedom in the Middle East from US hegemony.
> 
> _Just like all of the previous ethnic and religious conflicts in the Middle East during the last few decades, it's the Americans who have ended up gaining territory and expanding their influence after the ethnic groups kill each other._
> 
> Do you see the insanity of this argument. Your argument against the Caucasians is even more insane. Russians have been gencoding the people of the Caucasus for decades. Killing 25% of the civilian population in this event, 75% in another event. Russians are mass genociders. putin is among the worst, and Iranians for the most part support genocide of the people of the Caucasus. And then Iranians have gull to blame the victim and side with the aggressor - putin.
> 
> Why do the people of the Caucasus fight against Assad and other putin-bots in the Middle East. For the same reason Iran fights against Isreali and US hegemony in the Middle East. There is zero difference. Actually Iran is barely an injured party even with the Iraq-Iran War. Caucasians have been genocided many times by Russia. They are fighting against Russian influence everywhere. And Iranians supported the genocide of Chechens when a false flag was blamed on them.
> 
> Keep siding with Netanyahu little toy putin and nobody is going to care if US false flags Iran and genocides Iran. Nobody of significance. The Chechen Wars is the equivalent of 20 million or more Iranian civilians being massacred. And Iran supports putin. They support putin in putins expansion into Azerbaijan. You are no different and actually worse than NATO allies of the US supporting the US endless wars in the Middle East. You are no different than the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330532543284867079

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*mike pompeo plane passed by Iranian cargo plane returning from Venezuela  *

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

skyshadow said:


> *mike pompeo plane passed by Iranian plane returning from Venezuela  *
> 
> 
> View attachment 690330


What we need for a dream scenario  :

Pompeo or Trump himself on the plane
Plane to be near Iranian territory
Itchy finger of Iranian AD operator
20 January 2021

Btw, that picture says all about Trump administration incompetency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

Dariush the Great said:


> What we need for a dream scenario  :
> 
> Pompeo or Trump himself on the plane
> Plane to be near Iranian territory
> Itchy finger of Iranian AD operator
> 20 January 2021
> 
> Btw, that picture says all about Trump administration incompetency.


add a sneeze to that scenario and you all set

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330532543284867079



I think they may do even more in the first few months. They can affect the election by unfreezing the funds in SK and India and making people vote for the best available candidate.
————-
Another note for today:
When Netanyahu arrived in Neom city, a Houthi missile hit Jeddah. Likely intelligence data and a warning message.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330849100141654016

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330844866461491201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330888326648393728ترکیه ماه پیش میخواست باور ما رو تست کنه که جواب گرفت
تست پدافند از زدن پدافند خطرناکتره​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330844866461491201
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330888326648393728ترکیه ماه پیش میخواست باور ما رو تست کنه که جواب گرفت
> تست پدافند از زدن پدافند خطرناکتره​


Not that I give a Fu*k about Saudi Wahabistan or the diaper head MBS but The Nathan_yaboo visit to the Arabia is a good kick in the butts of all Saudi fanboys in this forum who rush to their defence as the gate keepers of the Sunni muslims..what a farce.
*Now here is what I read from some informed blogger about Arabian fake states..I do not know which ones are indeed true but Its something to ponder about:*

_*International groups note first ever seen pockets of starvation in Saudi Arabia and Dubai*_
*Pro-democracy group emerges in Saudi Arabia (prohibited)*
*Populations of all GCC countries dropping as foreign workers flee*
*UAE contracting companies risk default and closure; workers unpaid, projects abandoned*
*Foreign contract workers still there: no jobs in KSA, sleeping in cars*
*Saudi hotels nearly all bankrupt; no staff, no kitchen*
*Private school owners catering to KSA wealthy are closing and leaving*
*Saudi airline traffic down 93%*
*Kuwait broke; can't pay gov't salaries next month; debt downgraded on liquidity risks*
*UAE flag carrier Eithad Airlines still losing money; $6 billion last 5 years*
*Two largest oil companies in UAE cash crisis; broke*
*Saudi Armaco profits now down 50% yoy on top of two previous bad years*
*Saudi Arabia triples VAT = austerity for import-dependent KSA*
*UAE international property manager Emaar bonds rated junk*
*Dubai International Financial Center nearly bankrupt, debt rated junk*
*Dubai GDP peaked years ago an is now at 2005 levels - and dropping*
*UAE Emirates Airlines defaults on bonds, then*
*UAE bails out broke Emirates Airline; owned by gov't via Dubai Investment Financial Corp.*
*Pretty much every company DIFC invested billions in is a sham, ponzi or outright fraud*
*Dubai borrowing more money to survive*
*GCC property value continues plummeting; Empty skyscrapers; Rents lowest in three decades*
*UAE banks found to be laundering Taliban money*
*Arabtec Holdings largest infrastructure construction company in ME now in liquidation*
*$15 Billion investment firm Abraaj Group in liquidation .*
_*UAE's largest healthcare provider, shady NMC Hospitals on verge of liquidation
*_​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> Not that I give a Fu*k about Saudi Wahabistan or the diaper head MBS but The Nathan_yaboo visit to the Arabia is a good kick in the butts of all Saudi fanboys in this forum who rush to their defence as the gate keepers of the Sunni muslims..what a farce.



Netanyahu shoved it in their arse by making it public. No more hidden dates. Transparency 
Now they can deny it for the rest of their life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

And one more item I read recently from another blogger but not sure if fully true..I know at some point in Iran's history Iran owned both shores of the Persian gulf (Bahrain being the last outpost) so now I read this:

*Ansarullah is a part of iran we settled there long ago before islamic age to keep the peninsular safe from african pillagers who were basically land pirates and these people are from the north of iran originally which is why so many of their names are after cities in northern iran and these guys are fighters because its in their blood so try to beat them and look what you get out of it *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> And one more item I read recently from another blogger but not sure if fully true..I know at some point in Iran's history Iran owned both shores of the Persian gulf (Bahrain being the last outpost) so now I read this:
> 
> *Ansarullah is a part of iran we settled there long ago before islamic age to keep the peninsular safe from african pillagers who were basically land pirates and these people are from the north of iran originally which is why so many of their names are after cities in northern iran and these guys are fighters because its in their blood so try to beat them and look what you get out of it *


 Iran has ALOT of influence in its neighborhood and beyond. But unfortunately that influence has been diminished by Western propaganda. 
What Iranians can do is to promote anything Iran-related with the surrounding countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*Iran hackers ‘phished’ researcher by posing as Israel’s ex-intel chief — report*











Iran hackers ‘phished’ researcher by posing as Israel’s ex-intel chief — report


Member of think tank sent email from private address ostensibly connected to former IDF intelligence head Amos Yadlin, is then sent an unpublished report and asked to give analysis




www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Does anyone want free comedy ? Watch this 
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Does anyone want free comedy ? Watch this
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


3:14 that was election department or wailing wall


----------



## yavar

Imran Khan said:


> well i have another view sir . they hit wrong tank it was diesel tank and did not flame out . simply failed to choose and failed to exicute attack .


this was just send message to Israel PM Netanyahu visit to Saudi, and it could not be more clear,


Israel PM Netanyahu quote "Spend 5 hours at Red Sea" end quote





Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu secretly flew to Saudi Arabia on Sunday to meet Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman (MBS) and the US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, Israeli media said. Flight tracking data showed a private jet previously used by Netanyahu took off from Tel Aviv to *Saudi Arabia’s Red Sea city* of Neom, where Prince Mohammed and Pompeo had a scheduled meeting, on Sunday night. The aircraft remained in the city for a few hours before returning to Israel





Yemen Ansarullah Quds-2 Cruise missile strike on Saudi Arabia’s Red Sea





meaning
any target is reachable with accuracy and any dilution about missile defence ( MIM-104 Patriot ) will not save any one.



but i'm sure this does not fit your narrative

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

yavar said:


> this was just send message to Israel PM Netanyahu visit to Saudi, and it could not be more clear,
> 
> 
> Israel PM Netanyahu quote "Spend 5 hours at Red Sea" end quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu secretly flew to Saudi Arabia on Sunday to meet Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman (MBS) and the US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, Israeli media said. Flight tracking data showed a private jet previously used by Netanyahu took off from Tel Aviv to *Saudi Arabia’s Red Sea city* of Neom, where Prince Mohammed and Pompeo had a scheduled meeting, on Sunday night. The aircraft remained in the city for a few hours before returning to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen Ansarullah Quds-2 Cruise missile strike on Saudi Arabia’s Red Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaning
> any target is reachable with accuracy and any dilution about missile defence ( MIM-104 Patriot ) will not save any one.
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm sure this does not fit your narrative


why not give massage to israel by hitting israel ? they way you guys send massage is wired .my narrative is simple peace and respect which did not fit in sectarian hate .


----------



## Iranitaakharin

aryobarzan said:


> And one more item I read recently from another blogger but not sure if fully true..I know at some point in Iran's history Iran owned both shores of the Persian gulf (Bahrain being the last outpost) so now I read this:
> 
> *Ansarullah is a part of iran we settled there long ago before islamic age to keep the peninsular safe from african pillagers who were basically land pirates and these people are from the north of iran originally which is why so many of their names are after cities in northern iran and these guys are fighters because its in their blood so try to beat them and look what you get out of it *



This is about Sasanian Yemen. There was a large Iranian population mixed with the local Arabs, their descendants were known as الأبناء. After Khosrow II was overthrown they allied with Muhammad and later on lost their identity and assimilated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

more pictures and details regarding the Houthi attack on the oil tank in Jeddah, KSA.

If only the Houthis had sufficient numbers of missiles, drones, etc. They could end this war very rapidly. The Saudis would have no choice.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331403117527662592


yavar said:


> this was just send message to Israel PM Netanyahu visit to Saudi, and it could not be more clear,
> 
> 
> Israel PM Netanyahu quote "Spend 5 hours at Red Sea" end quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu secretly flew to Saudi Arabia on Sunday to meet Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman (MBS) and the US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, Israeli media said. Flight tracking data showed a private jet previously used by Netanyahu took off from Tel Aviv to *Saudi Arabia’s Red Sea city* of Neom, where Prince Mohammed and Pompeo had a scheduled meeting, on Sunday night. The aircraft remained in the city for a few hours before returning to Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen Ansarullah Quds-2 Cruise missile strike on Saudi Arabia’s Red Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaning
> any target is reachable with accuracy and any dilution about missile defence ( MIM-104 Patriot ) will not save any one.
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm sure this does not fit your narrative


Houthis are vowing to upgrade their Quds 2 missile in order to reach the Israeil port of Eilat.

WOW Houthis really have balls of steel. This would explain the recent meeting between Netanyahu, MBS and Pompeo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331290934319968257
Honestly though, the Houthis are already locked in a bloody and seemingly endless struggle with the Saudis.

Is it really wise for them to make even more enemies at this point ? Is this a practical move ? Or perhaps they're trying to expose the fact that Israelis and Saudis are both on the same side ?

BTW the Saudis are very much down playing the significance of the Houthi missile strike on the oil tank in Jeddah. However this will most likely force the Saudis to purchase and deploy even more air defense units to various facilities.

The Saudis constantly bomb various targets in Yemen, which they claim are Houthi targets. However the Saudis very rarely, almost never show any evidence of these strikes to prove their success.

At this point in the conflict I'm guessing that the Houthis must have adapted and probably know exactly how to spread out and hide their equipment and personnel.

Like I said, if the Houthis only had the numbers, they could devastate and overwhelm the Saudis. The way things are going, the Saudis have realistically, more or less lost this war.

However they have managed to occupy Aden and Taiz in southern Yemen with the help of the southern separatists and they also control most of eastern Yemen with the help of various Al Qaeda linked groups and mercenaries. 

Just like Libya, Syria, the western backed elements / vassal states / nations have managed to balkanize and occupy various parts of Yemen.

According to rumors, in the new year, the Syrian army is planning a major offensive in the north to retake Idlib. Only time will tell how long all this will all last.



Raghfarm007 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331689179835723776


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> more pictures and details regarding the Houthi attack on the oil tank in Jeddah, KSA.
> 
> If only the Houthis had sufficient numbers of missiles, drones, etc. They could end this war very rapidly. The Saudis would have no choice.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331403117527662592
> 
> Houthis are vowing to upgrade their Quds 2 missile in order to reach the Israeil port of Eilat.
> 
> WOW Houthis really have balls of steel. This would explain the recent meeting between Netanyahu, MBS and Pompeo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331290934319968257
> Honestly though, the Houthis are already locked in a bloody and seemingly endless struggle with the Saudis.
> 
> Is it really wise for them to make even more enemies at this point ? Is this a practical move ? Or perhaps they're trying to expose the fact that Israelis and Saudis are both on the same side ?
> 
> BTW the Saudis are very much down playing the significance of the Houthi missile strike on the oil tank in Jeddah. However this will most likely force the Saudis to purchase and deploy even more air defense units to various facilities.
> 
> The Saudis constantly bomb various targets in Yemen, which they claim are Houthi targets. However the Saudis very rarely, almost never show any evidence of these strikes to prove their success.
> 
> At this point in the conflict I'm guessing that the Houthis must have adapted and probably know exactly how to spread out and hide their equipment and personnel.
> 
> Like I said, if the Houthis only had the numbers, they could devastate and overwhelm the Saudis. The way things are going, the Saudis have realistically, more or less lost this war.
> 
> However they have managed to occupy Aden and Taiz in southern Yemen with the help of the southern separatists and they also control most of eastern Yemen with the help of various Al Qaeda linked groups and mercenaries.
> 
> Just like Libya, Syria, the western backed elements / vassal states / nations have managed to balkanize and occupy various parts of Yemen.
> 
> According to rumors, in the new year, the Syrian army is planning a major offensive in the north to retake Idlib. Only time will tell how long all this will all last.


Keep in mind that this attack was meant to be "Two messages" ..The purpose of the attack was not to destroy the site.

*message 1*: Our intelligence was able to identify the meeting, the participants and the location.
*message 2*: We can reach you with a single shot as far as you can be (you can run but you can not hide!).

Nathan_yaboo got the message ..was humiliated ..was mad and ordered the strike on Syria. We live in a global proxy arena now..Iran attacks Israel via Houthis in saudi..Israel retaliates in Syria..
Iran hands over Australian spy bitch working for Israel..Thailand release 3 Iranians ...everything is connected to everything..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raghfarm007

Cannon found and saved:






آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Netanyahu cancelled his trip to Bahrain after the missile attack on Jedda while visiting KSA.

Chicken shit!!








Netanyahu won’t visit Bahrain next week, reportedly at kingdom’s request


After PM accepts invitation to visit Gulf state, Manama asks for delay until later in December so he can package it with UAE visit; FM Ashkenazi's trip to Manama also postponed




www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sha ah

Haftar's LNA seems to have rebuilt quickly. Pretty impressive arms for a Toyota truck army.

Realistically if the Turks were to attack Sirte, Egypt has thousands of Abrams tanks, Rafale jets, F-16s, SU-35s. Egypt could easily steamroll the Turkish backed GNA.

In July of this year, Egyptian/Emirati Rafale jets destroyed 3 Turkish MIM Hawk air defense systems in Watiya airbase. The Turks didn't even know what hit them.

After that Erdogan quickly forgot about his ambitions to conquer Sirte and Benghazi, realizing that El Sisi's warning about Sirte being a red line were for real.

Honestly it would be great to see a peace deal between the GNA and LNA, a united LIbya. Both sides need to stop fighting, get rid of all mercenaries and allow for UN backed elections. However the way things are going that doesn't seem very likely.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331289359648239618





*Yemen: Video by Houthis allegedly showing a raid on Saudi-led coalition positions on a position in Al Shuja near Najran*









Yemen: Video by Houthis allegedly showing a raid on Saudi-led coalition positions on a position in Al Shuja near Najran Saadah - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemen: Video by Houthis allegedly showing a raid on Saudi-led coalition positions on a position in Al Shuja near Najran. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332224333406756864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332356008090464260


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332356008090464260


Shashidam be in ''eghtedar''. Chap o rast daran ma ro mik****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332336639809642497حالا تا فوریه هم صبر کنین بایدن بیاد ببینیم چه میخواین بکنین


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332336639809642497حالا تا فوریه هم صبر کنین بایدن بیاد ببینیم چه میخواین بکنین


هیچی نمی شه. همیشه همین بوده. جمهوری اسلامی رو می زنند، اینها هم تحمل می کنند چون می دونند راه دیگه ای ندارن. کار دیگه ای نمی تونند بکنند. مگه چه پاسخی به ترور فرد دوم کشور تونستن بدن که به این یکی بدن؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> هیچی نمی شه. همیشه همین بوده. جمهوری اسلامی رو می زنند، اینها هم تحمل می کنند چون می دونند راه دیگه ای ندارن. کار دیگه ای نمی تونند بکنند. مگه چه پاسخی به ترور فرد دوم کشور تونستن بدن که به این یکی بدن؟​



خودشون شهادت میخوان
مگه حاج قاسم برای مغنیه چه کرد
دنبال موقعیت و زمین اند و برخلاف امریکایی ها از تلفات هراسی ندارند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> خودشون شهادت میخوان
> مگه حاج قاسم برای مغنیه چه کرد
> دنبال موقعیت و زمین اند و برخلاف امریکایی ها از تلفات هراسی ندارند


مغنیه نفر دوم کشور نبود. بعد هم مگه چی کار می تونست بکنه؟
تا زمانی که ایران بمب هسته ای نداشته باشه و قدرت نظامی قوی نداشته باشه، داستان همین هست

این حرف ها که این ها دنبال شهادت هستند و ... هم همه از بیخ و بن چرت هست. اگر افراد کشور دنبال شهادت بودن اینطوری جیب هاشون رو پر نمی کردن و این همه اختلاس در کشور نبود​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

This may lead to finding the Mossad network making an overall gain for Iran. Mossad rushed to this assassination and had fatalities.

Let’s see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> This may lead to finding the Mossad network making an overall gain for Iran. Mossad rushed to this assassination and had fatalities.
> 
> Let’s see.


کدوم شبکه؟ مگه موساد میاد همه تروریست هاش با هم دیگه رو شبکه کنه؟
طبیعتاً چندین و چند گروه کوچک تروریسی در حد 5 تا 10 نفر در ایران دارن. چون یکیش لو رفت قرار نیست همشون لو برن که. احتمالاً هیچ گروهی گروه دیگه رو از وجودش اطلاع نداره

این ها همه نشون دهنده این هست که نداشتن سلاح هسته ای چقدر ایران رو در ضعف قرار داده

از طرف دیگه، اگر رژیم ضعیف نبود و قدرتمند بود، و مثل طبل توخالی نبود، الان بهترین موقع و بهانه برای ترک ان پی تی هست به این بهانه که آژانس اطلاعات افراد ما رو در اختیار نهادهای امنیتی برای ترور می ذاره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> کدوم شبکه؟ مگه موساد میاد همه تروریست هاش با هم دیگه رو شبکه کنه؟
> طبیعتاً چندین و چند گروه کوچک تروریسی در حد 5 تا 10 نفر در ایران دارن. چون یکیش لو رفت قرار نیست همشون لو برن که. احتمالاً هیچ گروهی گروه دیگه رو از وجودش اطلاع نداره
> 
> این ها همه نشون دهنده این هست که نداشتن سلاح هسته ای چقدر ایران رو در ضعف قرار داده
> 
> از طرف دیگه، اگر رژیم ضعیف نبود و قدرتمند بود، و مثل طبل توخالی نبود، الان بهترین موقع و بهانه برای ترک ان پی تی هست به این بهانه که آژانس اطلاعات افراد ما رو در اختیار نهادهای امنیتی برای ترور می ذاره​



خداییش بهترین موقع ژانویه است ‌
راستش من به ترک ان پی تی اعتقاد ندارم و اگر پاسخ اون مدل بخواهین باید پاسخ سورپرایز بزرگ باشه
حتی اون موقع هم برجام نمرده با وجود سورپرایز
خاطرتون جمع
بایدن هم عاشق این برجامه مثل حسن کلید​
The key starts from here. The unsolved dossier on the table again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

more details here. seems like a extremely planned and executed operation by many gunmen. car explosion and gunfire. there were bodyguards accompanying the scientists.









خبرگزاری فارس - جزئیات ترور شهید فخری‌زاده در آبسرد دماوند


خبرنگار فارس در دماوند از جزئیات ترور شهید محسن فخری‌زاده رئیس سازمان پژوهش و نوآوری وزارت دفاع گزارش می‌دهد.



www.farsnews.ir


----------



## WudangMaster

One great response is to announce enrichment to 50% + levels and actually start it by tomorrow along with a massive crack down nation wide. 
The acceleration of the nuclear program on all levels needs to happen asap. Maybe emergency martial law should also not be ruled out, to prevent rohani from doing any more harm.
Another thing to do is for patriots is to arrange for an incident involving rohani or zarif or both and the blame being assigned to mko cultists, thus giving authorities a reason to carry out a massive crack downs while also neutralizing and major threat from within.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

لطفا پای روحانی رو اصلا به چنین سطح مسایل باز نکنید‌

نباید کسی بتونه پشت شعار تقصیر روحانیه و علی زمانه تنها بود قایم بشه
علی زمانه باید بعد سی سال دستش رو پر کرده باشه‌

مردم پاسخ میخوان
مسوولیت مستقیم پاسخ دهی با شخص رهبریه و

اگر بخواد باز قوی تر شویم چن دهه ای باید ضربه بخوریم

باز هم میگم بهترین زمان پاسخ حالا نیست
ولی تا اخر زمستان باید جبران عقب ماندگی ها بشه‌
...................
دماوند و پاسداران پر دوربینه
تا جایی که سوار ماشین میشن دیده میشه
از اون سر شهر قابل تعقیبن

واقعا اینها چیکار کردند

در موضوع پسر بن لادن چکار کردند​


----------



## aryobarzan

Few points to ponder:


An overall house cleaning is overdue in Iran..Foreign trained operatives such as MKO roaming free inside Iran..(Turkey arrested more than 6000 to clean the house from Gulan gang)
Iran counter intelligence is weak and not at par with foreign intelligence part which is excellent.
THe basic rule of security which is predictability of a "target" movements was broken again... same as Gen Solaimani. The assassin were in waiting because they knew the "target" will pass the route. Security trainings not adequate. Possible comms (cell phone) interceptions
Possible high level mole in Rohhani admin...Space program and Nuclear program both under his wing and both subjected to sabotage and assassinations. Mosad/CIA agents roaming free inside Iran. Open door/no visa policy a possible problem
Deterrence (price to pay) has not been established.
feel free to add if you have further advice..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

......
قضیه دیگه انتقادهای من به شخص خامنه ای بوده که جلوی فساد اقازاده ها رو نمیگیره

نفوذی کمتر میتونه در سطح مردم فقیر زندگی کنه
نفوذی مگه مرض داره زندگیشو در فقر تباه کنه
....
باید تصور کرد الان دهه شصته
باید بیرحم بود
و باز میگم مملکت خلخالی میخواد نه این جتلمن ها 
امثال نادر لازمه​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> This may lead to finding the Mossad network making an overall gain for Iran. Mossad rushed to this assassination and had fatalities.
> 
> Let’s see.


مگه یکی دو سال پیش یک شبکه کامل کشف نکردیم . اینها چقدر سریع خودشان را بازسازی میکنند


----------



## WudangMaster

Hack-Hook said:


> مگه یکی دو سال پیش یک شبکه کامل کشف نکردیم . اینها چقدر سریع خودشان را بازسازی میکنند


In haa sarataan hastan va baayad misleh sarataan baayad mobaarezeh kard. Hamisheh baayad baa sarattan jang kard, hataa vaghti dar haaleh remission biofteh, yaa agharneh bar migardeh!


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> مگه یکی دو سال پیش یک شبکه کامل کشف نکردیم . اینها چقدر سریع خودشان را بازسازی میکنند



از نتایج این مساله
موضوع پرونده محیط زیستی ها بزرگ خواهد بود
:یاد این جمله
این جمله رو کجا شنیدید
*@yavar @Philosopher @SalarHaqq 

"ما توی دماوند و فیروز کوه پلنگ نداشتیم از هشت سال پیش پلنگ پیدا کردیم*






از دقیقه ۰:۳۶ ببینید
..​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Turkey's economy is currently not in a good place. 1 USD = 7.78 Lira. Unlike Iran Turkey does not have natural resources to fall back on and is extremely dependent on tourism and trade from the EU.

All across the board, Turkey has had partial victories against ethnic groups and various regional militias. However these victories have come at a heavy cost, along with some setbacks. The most important aspect to keep in mind is that Turkey has not benefited economically from these offensives, while paying a very cost in blood and treasure.

Biden has pretty much stated that he wants regime change in Turkey by backing the opposition. If the EU goes ahead with sanctions against Turkey, the end result would be devastating for the Turkish economy. Erdogan has already asked Turks to boycott French goods.

The EU is upset that Turkey is conducting gas drilling operations in the Mediterranean in close proximity to southern Cyprus. For a few weeks Turkey ceased these controversial operations, however as talks with Greece broke down, Turkish drilling ships quickly got back to work.

Now some officials in the EU are vowing to sanction Turkey, but not just over Turkey's drilling in the Mediterranean.

EU nations, especially France and Germany are concerned over perceived Turkish belligerent behavior in Syria, Iraq, Libya, Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh).

EU nations like France are concerned with perceived Turkish aggression, including Turkish land grabs and the establishment of Turkish bases in the territory of sovereign nations like Syria and Iraq without their formal approval.

The fact that Turkey continues to fuel various regional conflicts (Syria, Libya, etc) and send radical militants to various warzones is another contentious issue.

Only time will tell what the future holds but right now things seem to be escalating.









European Parliament approves sanctions on Turkey over reopening of Cyprus town


MEPs have adopted an amendment calling on the European Council to impose sanctions on Turkey, after they unanimously voted to condemn its recent "unilateral and illegal" behavior in Cyprus and the surrounding territorial waters.




www.rt.com























Top Iranian nuclear scientist assassinated near Tehran


Iran’s foreign minister condemns killing of Mohsen Fakhrizadeh as an ‘act of state terror’ linking Israel to the attack.




www.aljazeera.com










Israel, Zionists are doing this to sabotage the Iran nuclear deal, since they know that Biden wants to return to it, which would be a huge boon for Iran's economy. In recent days, the Rial has risen significantly against the dollar compared to previous weeks/months.

With a vaccine on the horizon and opportunity for the re-establishment of the nuclear deal, things are actually looking up for Iran. Iran's enemies know this and so they're trying anything they can to sabotage Iran's future by trying to escalate things.

I know that it's easy to get emotional when things like this happen but I'm sure Khamenei, Rohani and Iran's leadership will respond in a thoughtful, methodical and calculated manner, like the way they did when Qassem Soleimani was killed.

The Zionists are trying to set a trap for Iran. The intelligent thing to do here is to respond in kind in due time in a way that counts, when the enemy isn't aware or on guard. However Iran should still return to the nuclear deal, without it I fear that Iran's economy will never recover.



WudangMaster said:


> One great response is to announce enrichment to 50% + levels and actually start it by tomorrow along with a massive crack down nation wide.
> The acceleration of the nuclear program on all levels needs to happen asap. Maybe emergency martial law should also not be ruled out, to prevent rohani from doing any more harm.
> Another thing to do is for patriots is to arrange for an incident involving rohani or zarif or both and the blame being assigned to mko cultists, thus giving authorities a reason to carry out a massive crack downs while also neutralizing and major threat from within.


----------



## Dariush the Great

@SalarHaqq

I think you understand Persian. I recommend you watching this entire program of Omid Dana. I am usually against his nonsense but what he says here is very logical.

from 51:30. sums it up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

یادی هم کنیم از عناصر ما که در تایلند با پرستوی اسراییلی عوض شدند
مثل پت و مت نارنجک زیر پای خودشون انداختن

نگرانی من اینه همه عوامل این ماجرا قصر در برن و ما این درد رو چه کنیم
................

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332417951031459840توییت های شر و ور شروع شد
خوب دیگه
علی زمان هم باید کمی از ریش سفیدش خجالت بکشه و مراقبتی بکنه بر زیر دستان

ارزش روحانی در حد قیمت مرغه
لطفا سوراخ امنیتی رو گردن روحانی نندازین
--------
طبق گفته های رایفی پور قبلا هم در فیروزکوه کمین گذاشته بودند و سه تا شهید دادیم
قضیه حمله به نیروگاه یا سایت موشکی هم بود
چطور دو سه بار کمین خوردین خدایی
چطور

ما رایفی پور رو همیشه مسخره میکردیم ولی چقدر گفت از این دماوند و فیروزکوه و پلنگاش​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

This sums it up:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332426691084337152

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Cthulhu said:


> This sums it up:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332426691084337152



خداییش زمستان بهترین وقته
این رو بهشون حق میدم
اما سوراخ امنیتی رو چه کنیم​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> خداییش زمستان بهترین وقته
> این رو بهشون حق میدم
> اما سوراخ امنیتی رو چه کنیم​


Chera zemestun behtarin vaghte?


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> Chera zemestun behtarin vaghte?


 دست اسراییل بسته تره
قبل انتخابات ایران و اوایل قدرت بایدن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> دست اسراییل بسته تره
> قبل انتخابات ایران و اوایل قدرت بایدن


Arezumone ke dadash. Vali kaari nemikonan motasefane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> Arezumone ke dadash. Vali kaari nemikonan motasefane



Age nakonan hamin basiji haa ham veleshun mikonan. Kheily haa mikhaan nakonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Age nakonan hamin basiji haa ham veleshun mikonan. Kheily haa mikhaan nakonan


Perhaps they should already, if the government is unwilling to defend it's citizens and important people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Perhaps they should already, if the government is unwilling to defend it's citizens and important people.



الان ببینید تو سپاه چه خبره و چه فشاری به خامنه ای میارن
وقتی برنان رییس سابق سیا میگه رهبران ایران در برابر فشارها مقاومت کنن
و جالبه بایدن ساکته


Shawnee said:


> از نتایج این مساله
> موضوع پرونده محیط زیستی ها بزرگ خواهد بود
> :یاد این جمله
> این جمله رو کجا شنیدید
> *@yavar @Philosopher @SalarHaqq
> 
> "ما توی دماوند و فیروز کوه پلنگ نداشتیم از هشت سال پیش پلنگ پیدا کردیم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> از دقیقه ۰:۳۶ ببینید
> ..​



*تو این ویدیو بحث همین دماونده
اخه چن بار تو دماوند و فیروزکوه رکب میخورین
بابا مصبتون*
بیشک نفوذی داریم
....
مشکل بعد سوراخی مرزهاس‌
از افغانستان و کردستان به اسم مهاجر و کولبر بی نوا وارد میشن و کسی شلیک کنه بدهکار میشه
خامنه ای شله خودش
ایران الان یک ادم سفت در حد نادر میخواد تا حدی بی رحم که ازش حساب ببرن
-----
انتقام مانع برجام نیست
حتی ازمایش هسته ای مانع برجام نیست
انتقام لازمه ولی حفره امنیتی رو پر نمیکنه
ایران حفره امنیتی داره
نفوذی داره
انتقام هم که گرفت هنوز حفره داره
اول باید حفره پر بشه
——-
*باز هم میگم
به نظر من زمان مناسب فقط چند هفته دیگه است*​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332388333348155393


----------



## Cthulhu

شاشیدم به شرف نداشته ماله کش های این بی عرضگی جمهوری اسلامی ایران.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Cthulhu said:


> شاشیدم به شرف نداشته ماله کش های این بی عرضگی جمهوری اسلامی ایران.


Some try to blame reformists/moderates, however most of the murders against Iranian scientists took place when Ahmadinejad was the president. Actually it started in 2010.
Then reformists brought their pious diaper heads like rouhani and alavi. We went from shit to diarrhea. Thieves and corrupt kept their position, reformists added to them, grandpa council approved. 
Since 2010 they could not create a revenge list of enemy scientists or billionaires.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

ببینید امام جمعه ها و سطوح بالای روحانیت چقدر بی خاصیت شدندکه الان سی و چند ساله ارزش ترور نداشتند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Shawnee said:


> ببینید امام جمعه ها و سطوح بالای روحانیت چقدر بی خاصیت شدندکه الان سی و چند ساله ارزش ترور نداشتند​


No one will risk his life to kill some moftkhor clerics in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Some try to blame reformists/moderates, however most of the murders against Iranian scientists took place when Ahmadinejad was the president. Actually it started in 2010.
> Then reformists brought their pious diaper heads like rouhani and alavi. We went from shit to diarrhea. Thieves and corrupt kept their position, reformists added to them, grandpa council approved.
> Since 2010 they could not create a revenge list of enemy scientists or billionaires.


You're absolutely right that this has nothing to do with reformists and this problem existed before them as well, but there's a difference here. During Ahmadinejad's time, we hadn't signed the JCPOA and our nuclear program was much more advanced than it is at this stage. So, one might've argued that losing scientists at the time was a risk we had to take for progressing. But since the JCPOA, not only our nuclear program has been stopped, but it has been sent back to prior to 2009. That's a difference that shouldn't be overlooked I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> No one will risk his life to kill some moftkhor clerics in Iran.



اقا خجالت بکشن با این منصوبان روحانی و امام جمعه ها که سی و چند سال ارزش یک گلوله هم نداشتن
بی خاصیت پسر بی خاصیت​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> ببینید امام جمعه ها و سطوح بالای روحانیت چقدر بی خاصیت شدندکه الان سی و چند ساله ارزش ترور نداشتند​


They are useful donkey. Why kill them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

اقلا یه سوریه برن 
یک خودی نشون بدن
بگن ما سطوح بالای روحانیت جز اقازاده پروری هنر داریم
یه تکونی به خودشون بدن
لااقل با تیر مشقی تمرین کنن
فردا باز با اون گردن های کلفت میان از خطرات بدحجابی میگن

بی شرف های مفتخور​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Arian said:


> You're absolutely right that this has nothing to do with reformists and this problem existed before them as well, but there's a difference here. During Ahmadinejad's time, we hadn't signed the JCPOA and our nuclear program was much more advanced than it is at this stage. So, one might've argued that losing scientists at the time was a risk we had to take for progressing. But since the JCPOA, not only our nuclear program has been stopped, but it has been sent back to prior to 2009. That's a difference that shouldn't be overlooked I think.



The difference lies in the fact that any limitations on Iran's nuclear program are self-imposed. In fact, if I understand it correctly, Iran continues to work on nuclear-related R&D. If Iran's nuclear knowledge is truly indigenized, the loss of individual figures within the nuclear industry shouldn't have major consequences. If it does, would the extent of Iran's nuclear program have made any difference? 

Short of building nuclear weapons, to what extent does the scope of Iran's nuclear program matter other than as a political card that Iran can draw against global powers on the international stage?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> The difference lies in the fact that any limitations on Iran's nuclear program are self-imposed. In fact, if I understand it correctly, Iran continues to work on nuclear-related R&D. If Iran's nuclear knowledge is truly indigenized, the loss of individual figures within the nuclear industry shouldn't have major consequences. If it does, would the extent of Iran's nuclear program have made any difference?
> 
> Short of building nuclear weapons, to what extent does the scope of Iran's nuclear program matter other than as a political card that Iran can draw against global powers on the international stage?



The scientific impact is zero. The propaganda impact is big though. It is a failure, an incompetence.

Unlike most of you, I believe they have already made several nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Surenas said:


> The difference lies in the fact that any limitations on Iran's nuclear program are self-imposed. In fact, if I understand it correctly, Iran continues to work on nuclear-related R&D. If Iran's nuclear knowledge is truly indigenized, the loss of individual figures within the nuclear industry shouldn't have major consequences. If it does, would the extent of Iran's nuclear program have made any difference?
> 
> Short of building nuclear weapons, to what extent does the scope of Iran's nuclear program matter other than as a political card that Iran can draw against global powers on the international stage?


Well, to what extent does it matter? To the extent that our nuclear program at least becomes a viable and economically beneficial program rather than a burden on the nation.

Iran currently relies on Russia for providing the nuclear fuel for the Bushehr nuclear reactor. We have only the second phase of the Bushehr nuclear reactor under construction at the moment, which is built by Russians at the moment. The IR-40 nuclear reactor has been left unfinished since the Geneva agreement.

We need over 20 nuclear reactors (with a capacity of 1 GW each) to meet our energy demands by the end of the 5th development plant. We are producing less than 1 Giga Watts of nuclear energy now. Do you see the problem? We haven't realized even 5% of what we planned for.

Our nuclear enrichment capacity is so low that we can't run even one nuclear reactor like Bushehr on our own with our own fuel. Do I need to continue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Arian said:


> Well, to what extent does it matter? To the extent that it becomes a viable and economically beneficial program rather than a burden on the nation.
> 
> Iran currently relies on Russia for providing nuclear fuel for the Bushehr nuclear reactor. We have only the second phase of the Bushehr nuclear reactor under construction at the moment, which is built by Russians at the moment. The IR-40 nuclear reactor has been left unfinished since the Geneva agreement.
> 
> We need over 20 nuclear reactors (with a capacity of 1 Giga Watts) to meet our energy demands by the end of the 5th development plant. We are producing less than 1 Giga Watts of nuclear energy now. Do you see the problem?
> 
> Not to mention that our nuclear enrichment capacity is so low that we can't run even one nuclear reactor like Bushehr on our own with our own fuel.



Then we differ on the function and importance of Iran's nuclear program. I believe its existence is primarily of strategic nature; a political card Iran can draw whenever its facing external pressure. Without it, Iran would have been sanctioned to death already, and not even Europe or the Democrats in Washington would have been willing to provide Iran with any sanction relief.


----------



## Arian

Surenas said:


> Then we differ on the function and importance of Iran's nuclear program. I believe its existence is primarily of strategic nature; a political card Iran can draw whenever its facing external pressure. Without it, Iran would have been sanctioned to death already, and not even Europe or the Democrats in Washington would have been willing to provide Iran with any sanction relief.



Even in that case, Iran's nuclear program is of no use as it is now. If you want to use Iran's nuclear program as a political card, it must be a nuclear weapons program, not a civilian program that 70% of the IAEA's monitoring activities and reports are related to it. Even Saudi Arabia and the UAE are progressing in nuclear technology now. Trump provided Saudi Arabia with sensitive nuclear technology and the IAEA is completely ignoring their nuclear activities. The UAE recently inaugurated a 5 GW nuclear facility that was built with the aid of South Koreans. Iran's nuclear program has lost its strategic nature. If Iran does not have a nuclear weapons program, it is nothing but a burden, and a clear sign of incompetency, mismanagement and treason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Arian said:


> Even in that case, Iran's nuclear program is of no use as it is now. If you want to use Iran's nuclear program as a political card, it must be a nuclear weapons program, not a civilian program that 70% of the IAEA's monitoring activities and reports are related to it. Even Saudi Arabia and the UAE are progressing in nuclear technology now. Trump provided Saudi Arabia with sensitive nuclear technology and the IAEA is completely ignoring their nuclear activities. The UAE recently inaugurated a 5 GW nuclear facility that was built with the aid of South Koreans. Iran's nuclear program has lost its strategic nature. If Iran does not have a nuclear weapons program, it is nothing but a burden, and a clear sign of incompetency, mismanagement and treason.



Iran is the only country in the region that has institutionalized and indigenized nuclear-related knowledge. The UAE and Saudi are completely dependent on outside support; lack domestic infrastructure to run any program on their own for the foreseeable future and are never going to jeopardize Western support for the sake of building a nuclear weapon.

Iran's nuclear program may be burden, but without it Iran would have been sanctioned to death with no counter-pressure card to play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Surenas said:


> Iran is the only country in the region that has institutionalized and indigenized nuclear-related knowledge. The UAE and Saudi are completely dependent on outside support; lack domestic infrastructure to run any program on their own for the foreseeable future and are never going to jeopardize Western support for the sake of building a nuclear weapon.
> 
> Iran's nuclear program may be burden, but without it Iran would have been sanctioned to death with no counter-pressure card to play.


The problem with your apologists is that you think that the United States will prevent Saudi Arabia from building nukes without providing any proof. The United States did not stop the Shah from building nukes. Why should they stop Saudi Arabia?

Did the Unites States stop Saudi Arabia from purchasing DF-21 missiles from China?

Iran is also dependent on the Russians for running its only functioning nuclear reactor. So, what's the difference? If Russia decides not to provide us with enriched uranium for the Bushehr nuclear reactor, it will take us months (probably over a year) to enrich the necessary uranium on our own, assuming that there won't be a preemptive strike or sabotage operations during the time we are enriching uranium.

And please do enlighten me: how has Iran's nuclear program helped us strategically?


----------



## Shawnee

دچار ضعف اعصاب نشیم و درست فکر کنیم
به نظر من اسراییل زیاده روی کرده در این ترور و فرصت کافی بدین یه کشمیری تو این ماجرا سوخته میشه​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332656622309662725


----------



## Surenas

Arian said:


> The problem with your apologists is that you think that the United States will prevent Saudi Arabia from building nukes without providing any proof. The United States did not stop the Shah from building nukes. Why should they stop Saudi Arabia?
> 
> Did the Unites States stop Saudi Arabia from purchasing DF-21 missiles from China?
> 
> Iran is also dependent on the Russians for running its only functioning nuclear reactor. So, what's the difference? If Russia decides not to provide us with enriched uranium for the Bushehr nuclear reactor, it will take us months (probably over a year) to enrich the necessary uranium on our own, assuming that there won't be a preemptive strike or sabotage operations during the time we are enriching uranium.
> 
> And please do enlighten me: how has Iran's nuclear program helped us strategically?



Do you suffer from reading comprehension problems? I said Iran has firmly institutionalized any knowledge on nuclear enrichment. 

And who cares whether Saudi, UAE or Turkey are following Iran's footstep by setting up a similar infrastructure. These considerations were never an issue for Iran, nor does it change Iran's strategic outlook.

Iran has calculated that its strategic autonomy and regional policy would never have been accepted by foreign powers. Ever. The fact that Iran manages to get global powers at the negotiating table for sanctions relief is entirely due to its nuclear program, which has made Iran a nuclear threshold state already. If you can't see the strategic benefits of this, then nothing will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> اقا خجالت بکشن با این منصوبان روحانی و امام جمعه ها که سی و چند سال ارزش یک گلوله هم نداشتن
> بی خاصیت پسر بی خاصیت



در جهت تکمیل حرفهام این رو هم بگم که چند تا اخوند داریم که به شدت جاسوس های موساد دنبالشون اند‌
و سایه اشون رو میزنن

من جمله حسین طایب

نارضایتی از عملکرد سازمان اطلاعات بالا رفته و حرف از نفوذ ساواک توش زیاده
باید دید مسوولیت حفاظت حادثه با کدوم گروه بوده
رضایی و دهقان ابراز نارضایتی کردند

چه بسا سازمان اطلاعات سپاه بزرگتر بشه
و قدرت حسین طایب بیشتر​


----------



## Arian

Surenas said:


> Do you suffer from reading comprehension problems? I said Iran has firmly institutionalized any knowledge on nuclear enrichment.
> 
> And who cares whether Saudi, UAE or Turkey are following Iran's footstep by setting up a similar infrastructure. These considerations were never an issue for Iran, nor does it change Iran's strategic outlook.
> 
> Iran has calculated that its strategic autonomy and regional policy would never have been accepted by foreign powers. Ever. The fact that Iran manages to get global powers at the negotiating table for sanctions relief is entirely due to its nuclear program, which has made Iran a nuclear threshold state already. If you can't see the strategic benefits of this, then nothing will.


I don't suffer from "reading comprehension" problems lol It's just that what you said was so naive and simple-minded that deserved no attention.

You haven't "firmly institutionalized" nuclear enrichment if your current capacity of enrichment is merely 8,000 SWU and you have agreed to never reprocess plutonium.

So, let me see if I understood you correctly: You are saying that even if Saudi Arabia, Turkey or the UAE successfully went nuclear, that would change nothing in our calculations? So, a nuclear Turkey that already has a stronger military and economy than us should not worry us at all, while we have basically a useless civilian program that is a total embarrassment in many ways... Do I need to remind you of what happened in the Nagorno-Karabakh war or are you going to find an excuse for that too?

You're one of those apologists that wants to distort the truth and make the situation look better than it is. The truth is that Iran went to the negotiating table only to hand over all its nuclear assets in 2013. You don't need a card to submit to the will of the world powers. Even African countries could do that. The JCPOA was a surrender, or as we say it in Persian, it was a case of "Goh Khordim" rather than negotiations. Khamenei can call it "Narmesh-e Ghahremananeh" (Heroic compromise), but that doesn't change what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Arian said:


> The problem with your apologists is that you think that the United States will prevent Saudi Arabia from building nukes without providing any proof. The United States did not stop the Shah from building nukes. Why should they stop Saudi Arabia?
> 
> Did the Unites States stop Saudi Arabia from purchasing DF-21 missiles from China?
> 
> Iran is also dependent on the Russians for running its only functioning nuclear reactor. So, what's the difference? If Russia decides not to provide us with enriched uranium for the Bushehr nuclear reactor, it will take us months (probably over a year) to enrich the necessary uranium on our own, assuming that there won't be a preemptive strike or sabotage operations during the time we are enriching uranium.
> 
> And please do enlighten me: how has Iran's nuclear program helped us strategically?



Saudi could not build a sand castle, let alone a nuke. If they did, their country would be invaded the next day by USA. It would be an act of war if they went nuclear. Don't forget, the country was created by the western powers and it better behave. All Arab countries east of the Sini were created by western powers. 

As trump said, the life expectancy of the Saudi monarchy and the Saudi state is about 2 weeks without americas help. This longer than Israel's life expectancy. Israel would probably last a decade or two. Soi thick you have Saudi figured out wrong. 

You say the US did not stop shah making nukes? errrrr, yes they did. He got arrogant and probably considered nukes. And he was gone and replaced by a man who was living in the west. was he not? So I'd say the shah was well and truly stopped. 

But you are right, the nuclear program has just been a burden for Iran. Iranians can't keep their nuclear scientist safe. can't keep their centrifuges safe, how are they going to keep their nukes safe fo they ever build them. Iran is probably not ready for such high technologies. It requires competent leadership and courage. Like Pakistan.


----------



## Arian

thetutle said:


> Saudi could not build a sand castle, let alone a nuke. If they did, their country would be invaded the next day by USA. It would be an act of war if they went nuclear. Don't forget, the country was created by the western powers and it better behave. All Arab countries east of the Sini were created by western powers.
> 
> As trump said, the life expectancy of the Saudi monarchy and the Saudi state is about 2 weeks without americas help. This longer than Israel's life expectancy. Israel would probably last a decade or two. Soi thick you have Saudi figured out wrong.
> 
> You say the US did not stop shah making nukes? errrrr, yes they did. He got arrogant and probably considered nukes. And he was gone and replaced by a man who was living in the west. was he not? So I'd say the shah was well and truly stopped.
> 
> But you are right, the nuclear program has just been a burden for Iran. Iranians can't keep their nuclear scientist safe. can't keep their centrifuges safe, how are they going to keep their nukes safe fo they ever build them. Iran is probably not ready for such high technologies. It requires competent leadership and courage. Like Pakistan.


I personally believe that one should not underestimate his enemies. Your #1 enemy in the region going nuclear is not something that you want to bet on it based on superficial things like they can't build a sand castle or they would be invaded the next day if they did so. As I mentioned earlier, China sold Saudi Arabia DF-21 missiles and nobody objected to it. Not even Americans.

The Shah started pursuing a nuclear weapons program only in 1970s. Had the Iranian revolution not stopped him, he would've made nukes without any problem. The US itself sold the Shah of Iran the Tehran nuclear reactor that worked with HEU (90% enriched uranium) and they provided the fissile material to the Shah to run it for more than 2 decades. The IAEA never bothered to issue a statement on Iran's nuclear activities before the restarting of Iran's nuclear activities after the Iraq-Iran war.

When I said it was a burden, I was talking about the economic costs of running the program as it is. We need to increase our enrichment capacity to 200,000 SWU at least, which is something that is impossible under the JCPOA. Our enrichment capacity at the moment is about 8,000 SWU. As for other things you said, losing a few scientists is worth the progress. Iran is by far the most advanced nation in the region when it comes to technology without foreign help. No country in the region can come close to Iran in that respect. So, it's not a matter of technology, but a matter of wrong strategy and incompetence by the leadership. They are lost. They don't know what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

Arian said:


> I personally believe that one should not underestimate his enemies. Your #1 enemy in the region going nuclear is not something that you want to bet on it based on superficial things like they can't build a sand castle or they would be invaded the next day if they did so. As I mentioned earlier, China sold Saudi Arabia DF-21 missiles and nobody objected to it. Not even Americans.
> 
> The Shah started pursuing a nuclear weapons program only in 1970s. Had the Iranian revolution not stopped him, he would've made nukes without any problem. The US itself sold the Shah of Iran the Tehran nuclear reactor that worked with HEU (90% enriched uranium) and they provided the fissile material to the Shah to run it for more than 2 decades. The IAEA never bothered to issue a statement on Iran's nuclear activities before the restarting of Iran's nuclear activities after the Iraq-Iran war.
> 
> When I said it was a burden, I was talking about the economic costs of running the program as it is. We need to increase our enrichment capacity to 200,000 SWU at least, which is something that is impossible under the JCPOA. Our enrichment capacity at the moment is about 8,000 SWU. As for other things you said, losing a few scientists is worth the progress. Iran is by far the most advanced nation in the region when it comes to technology without foreign help. No country in the region can come close to Iran in that respect. So, it's not a matter of technology, but a matter of wrong strategy and incompetence by the leadership. They are lost. They don't know what they want.



trust me, saudi or any Arab will not be permitted to have nukes, not in a million million years. These are all client states.

Yes USA built Iran the nuclear infrastructure so they can monitor it and see what he's up to and take all his money. When they saw what Shah was planning, what happened to him? he was replaced by a gentleman who was living in the west? Am I right? of course I am.

Same would happen in Saudi. MBS would suddenly be facing a wahabi revolution. who issue a fatwa that nuclear bobs and energy are haram and no more nuke threat.

Oh, didn't Iran issue a fatwa that nukes are haram? hmmm how convenient. Hands over your nuclear assets while your enemies have bombs that can destroy entire cities. Bunch of fools. Iran needs better leaders. We agree on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> I personally believe that one should not underestimate his enemies. Your #1 enemy in the region going nuclear is not something that you want to bet on it based on superficial things like they can't build a sand castle or they would be invaded the next day if they did so. As I mentioned earlier, China sold Saudi Arabia DF-21 missiles and nobody objected to it. Not even Americans.
> 
> The Shah started pursuing a nuclear weapons program only in 1970s. Had the Iranian revolution not stopped him, he would've made nukes without any problem. The US itself sold the Shah of Iran the Tehran nuclear reactor that worked with HEU (90% enriched uranium) and they provided the fissile material to the Shah to run it for more than 2 decades. The IAEA never bothered to issue a statement on Iran's nuclear activities before the restarting of Iran's nuclear activities after the Iraq-Iran war.
> 
> When I said it was a burden, I was talking about the economic costs of running the program as it is. We need to increase our enrichment capacity to 200,000 SWU at least, which is something that is impossible under the JCPOA. Our enrichment capacity at the moment is about 8,000 SWU. As for other things you said, losing a few scientists is worth the progress. Iran is by far the most advanced nation in the region when it comes to technology without foreign help. No country in the region can come close to Iran in that respect. So, it's not a matter of technology, but a matter of wrong strategy and incompetence by the leadership. They are lost. They don't know what they want.


You have brought up a good question ..it is a simple question and I have not been able to answer that .

if we assume that Iran is not interested in making the bomb Then :

*What is end objective of Iran nuclear program?*

end objective is:

it gives Iran technology to make medical Isotopes!!!
It is sign of Iran independence , no one can tell Iran what we can or can not do!!
it is to accumulate Uranium because it looks good!
It provides Iran with reactor fuel so we do not have to get it from Russia!!!
It is a tool to remove the sanction in any negotiations!!!
None of the above makes sense when you consider the cost that Iran is paying so my only conclusion they must be making the bomb or they made a bad bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

thetutle said:


> trust me, saudi or any Arab will not be permitted to have nukes, not in a million million years. These are all client states.
> 
> Yes USA built Iran the nuclear infrastructure so they can monitor it and see what he's up to and take all his money. When they saw what Shah was planning, what happened to him? he was replaced by a gentleman who was living in the west? Am I right? of course I am.
> 
> Same would happen in Saudi. MBS would suddenly be facing a wahabi revolution. who issue a fatwa that nuclear bobs and energy are haram and no more nuke threat.
> 
> Oh, didn't Iran issue a fatwa that nukes are haram? hmmm how convenient. Hands over your nuclear assets while your enemies have bombs that can destroy entire cities. Bunch of fools. Iran needs better leaders. We agree on that.


Well, as I said earlier, issues related to national security and regional interests do not really work based on opinions and trusting them.

I think you're confused now. What happened in Iran in 1979 was not something like the 1953 coup against Mosaddegh or regular military coups against Turkish governments by the USA. Khomeini lived in France because the Shah was stupid enough to send him there. And your argument about building nuclear infrastructure in a country to monitor them is not really valid, nor supported by history. Canada provided India with a CIRUS reactor in 1960s and that facilitated the nuclearization of India. And India has always been more loyal to the Western countries than Iran, even under the Shah.

Yeah. I think we can agree that the Iranian leadership is incompetent and lacks a clear strategy for its nuclear program.


----------



## thetutle

aryobarzan said:


> You have brought up a good question ..it is a simple question and I have not been able to answer that .
> 
> if we assume that Iran is not interested in making the bomb Then :
> 
> *What is end objective of Iran nuclear program?*



They might not know how to make it. and want to get as close a possible before it provokes a war. But west won't let them play that game. As they already replaced one guy that tried that (the shah).

Its not an easy thing to manufacture. Iran has technological capacity of Germany in 1944


Arian said:


> Well, as I said earlier, issues related to national security and regional interests do not really work based on opinions and trusting them.
> 
> I think you're confused now. What happened in Iran in 1979 was not something like the 1953 coup against Mosaddegh or regular military coups against Turkish governments by the USA. Khomeini lived in France because the Shah was stupid enough to send him there. And your argument about building nuclear infrastructure in a country to monitor them is not really valid, nor supported by history. Canada provided India with a CIRUS reactor in 1960s and that facilitated the nuclearization of India. And India has always been more loyal to the Western countries than Iran, even under the Shah.
> 
> Yeah. I think we can agree that the Iranian leadership is incompetent and lacks a clear strategy for its nuclear program.



I think it makes sense to give the reactors to Iran to monitor them. then an ally. Im sure they did it also with India. but India became one billion people. then you can't stop them. Pakistan also. Who was goling to invade Pakistan of 200 million people.

Iran had 35 million when shah was in charge. that's nothing. They did with Iran as they pleased. not its 80 million, not a toy anymore. but still not critical mass. If they don't do something drastic now and Iran gets 150 million people it's game over for the west. Who will stop them getting nukes?


Arian said:


> Khomeini lived in France because the Shah was stupid enough to send him there.



The shah was stupid? lol Didn't he have spy agency that regularly tortured snd disappeared dissidents. But because he was a puppet he couldn't just kill anybody. It had to be approved by the council of zionist elders or whatever they call western institutions these days. 

And when they saw Homeini, they must have thought, hmmmm beard, tick, menacing look, tick, turban, tick. Lets keep this guy safe in France, just in case the shah goes rogue. And the shahs henchmen got a call form the "elders" saying, leave this guy alone, not a fingerprint is to mess up his turban. And he came in very useful.

I'm not saying he was a western player, but they got a predictable bogeyman out of him. 

Same with Saudi. they have a panel of wahabis ready to replace MBS in 5 minutes if he gets any strange ideas. each has a more menacing beard then MBS, each thinks nuclear power and technology are Haram. Each thinks selling cheap oil to the west is halal. 

If this plan fails and Saudis don't submit, they pull out the "Hijazi and Shiite liberation plan" form the bottom of the CIA chiefs desk. Where the great kingdom of hijaz is restored and Shiites that live on top of all the oil are armed with F-22's and their human rights are finally taken seriously. There will also be plan to drop food aid to the wahabis in the desert so they don't starve after this.


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> You have brought up a good question ..it is a simple question and I have not been able to answer that .
> 
> if we assume that Iran is not interested in making the bomb Then :
> 
> *What is end objective of Iran nuclear program?*
> 
> end objective is:
> 
> it gives Iran technology to make medical Isotopes!!!
> It is sign of Iran independence , no one can tell Iran what we can or can not do!!
> it is to accumulate Uranium because it looks good!
> It provides Iran with reactor fuel so we do not have to get it from Russia!!!
> It is a tool to remove the sanction in any negotiations!!!
> None of the above makes sense when you consider the cost that Iran is paying so my only conclusion they must be making the bomb or they made a bad bet.


Your points are spot on. But let me add a few remarks besides your bullet points.

The TRR (Tehran Research Reactor) is nearing the end of its life soon. The reactor was installed by the Americans in 1967 if I'm not mistaken. So, it's already 53 years old. The Argentinians modified the reactor in 1990s, but very soon we will have to find a way to either extend its life for a few more years or install a new reactor. We are not building any new reactors now. Without the TRR, you cannot produce medical isotopes. If you can't produce medical isotopes, your patients suffering from cancer will die, and even your medical radiology will be disrupted. Hence, you won't be able to claim independence either.

Is Iran's nuclear program good for accumulating uranium? On paper, yes. But no matter how much you stockpile 4% enriched uranium, you'd still need time to enrich it further to percentages beyond 90%. To reduce this break-out time, you will need more centrifuges. I don't see an attempt by the regime to increase our current enrichment capacity.

Does it provide Iran with reactor fuel so we don't need to rely on Russia? No, it does not. As I said, running even our current nuclear facilities require 200,000 SWUs per year. Our current enrichment capacity is below 10,000 SWUs which means that it will take us about 2 decades to enrich enough uranium for just one year of the consumption of our current nuclear infrastructure.

And your last bullet point is basically a North Korean tactic. However, the difference is that North Korea has nuclear bombs. Not only they have fission bombs, they have hydrogen bombs too. So, even if that is the purpose of our nuclear program, they aren't doing it correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

*نفرات در لیست ترور اسراییل

نفر اول عبدالرضا شهلایی با اسم حسن ایرلو در راس هرم*
حسن ایرلو در رشادت و موثر بودن داره جای قاسم سلیمانی رو به خوبی پر می کنه

نفر دوم حاجی زاده

نفر سوم اسماعیل قاانی

چهارم سلامی

بقیه لیست

فریدون عباسی دوانی
باقری‌
حاتمی‌
الی اخر​


Arian said:


> Your points are spot on. But let me add a few remarks besides your bullet points.
> 
> The TRR (Tehran Research Reactor) is nearing the end of its life soon. The reactor was installed by the Americans in 1967 if I'm not mistaken. So, it's already 53 years old. The Argentinians modified the reactor in 1990s, but very soon we will have to find a way to either extend its life for a few more years or install a new reactor. We are not building any new reactors now. Without the TRR, you cannot produce medical isotopes. If you can't produce medical isotopes, your patients suffering from cancer will die, and even your medical radiology will be disrupted. Hence, you won't be able to claim independence either.
> 
> Is Iran's nuclear program good for accumulating uranium? On paper, yes. But no matter how much you stockpile 4% enriched uranium, you'd still need time to enrich it further to percentages beyond 90%. To reduce this break-out time, you will need more centrifuges. I don't see an attempt by the regime to increase our current enrichment capacity.
> 
> Does it provide Iran with reactor fuel so we don't need to rely on Russia? No, it does not. As I said, running even our current nuclear facilities require 200,000 SWUs per year. Our current enrichment capacity is below 10,000 SWUs which means that it will take us about 2 decades to enrich enough uranium for just one year of the consumption of our current nuclear infrastructure.
> 
> And your last bullet point is basically a North Korean tactic. However, the difference is that North Korea has nuclear bombs. Not only they have fission bombs, they have hydrogen bombs too. So, even if that is the purpose of our nuclear program, they aren't doing it correctly.



When NK made their nuclear deal with Bush, they already had nuclear weapon. They wanted to also use it to open the doors of their country. They informed Russia in about 2000 that they have made a nuclear weapon. It was likely built in 1990s. They declared a test in 2006.

Pakistan made it in 1980s and declared in 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> This sums it up:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332426691084337152



But, aren't you also advocating for Iran to abandon its anti-zionist stance?

Here for instance you consider it to be a "very good" thing for Iranians to participate in a videogame competition in Isra"el" (a news item by the zionist publication "Jerusalem Post" that turned out to be bogus):





__





Iran to send gamers to Israel for international e-sports competition


https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.jpost.com/israel-news/culture/iran-to-send-gamers-to-israel-for-international-e-sports-competition-647878/amp



defence.pk





If one rejects the very notion of Resistance against zionism, then one will not be particularly well placed to deem Iranian efforts against Tel Aviv as insufficient.

Either one is supportive of Iran's anti-zionist position, and then one may logically be entitled to formulate criticism as long as it is sincere and constructive (rather than motivated by mere resentment towards the Islamic Republic); or, one does not believe in the anti-zionist struggle, in which case one should not blame Tehran for the way it chooses to conduct its Resistance against zionism.

____



Shawnee said:


> ببینید امام جمعه ها و سطوح بالای روحانیت چقدر بی خاصیت شدندکه الان سی و چند ساله ارزش ترور نداشتند​



Well, there's been no change: the highest levels of the clergy (marjai'a, mujtahids, grand ayatollahs) hadn't been the targets of terror attacks back then either.

This is because first, most have been apolitical, second because those who haven't, were and are too highly ranked in the political system for the cost/benefit analysis to make sense to potential perpetrators. Assassinating the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution, for instance, will necessarily have considerable repercussions for any criminal stupid enough to attempt such a thing, be it the US regime itself, so that they will not view the expected benefits to be worthy of the costs involved.

Regarding the first decade of the Revolution: in the early 1980's, the MKO was committing dozens upon dozens of killings. Nowadays the situation does not allow the enemy to conduct that many attacks, it will thus have to carefully select its targets. That's why out of handful of martyrs the enemy managed to assassinate on Iranian soil over the past 12 years or so, most if not all were nuclear scientists. If they had the possibility to assassinate more, then there would no doubt also be clerics among the martyrs.

The Leader of the Islamic Revolution is still missing a hand from a terror attack. I wonder who else among current world leaders is an actual mujahid who put his life on the line, resulting in him being injured in such a manner? As far as I know, other than the Supreme Leader, there is no other example at this time. Also, what major political leader other than Hassan Nasrallah has a son martyred at young age while fighting for the cause?

Therefore I would personally not contrast clerics and non-clerics in this context.



> اقلا یه سوریه برن



Ebrahim Raisi toured the frontlines in Syria.

____



thetutle said:


> And he was gone and replaced by a man who was living in the west. was he not? So I'd say the shah was well and truly stopped.





> he was replaced by a gentleman who was living in the west? Am I right? of course I am.



Imam Khomeini didn't live in the west. His stay in France did not even last for four months (October 1978 to February 2, 1979). And it came to this only because Turkish and Iraqi authorities decided to expell him from their territories.

Also according to the memoirs of a high ranking French official, the French secret services contemplated assassinating him. In addition to this a "Mossad" official admitted that Tel Aviv had hatched its own plan to kill the Imam upon his arrival in Tehran.



> And the shahs henchmen got a call form the "elders" saying, leave this guy alone, not a fingerprint is to mess up his turban. And he came in very useful.



The west or the zionists didn't give the shah any instructions about Imam Khomeini.



> I'm not saying he was a western player, but they got a predictable bogeyman out of him.



Only months after the establishment of the Islamic Republic, elements with reported links to the CIA attempted coups to topple the newly intoduced political system and eradicate its leadership. You can look up the Nojeh coup attempt by Air Force officers loyal to the monarchy, etc.

The US regime doesn't need to go to such lengths to justify its aggressive policies in the region (justify them to whom?). They will simply order their lackeys to purchase their overpriced weapons en masse and station GI's on their territories, and the lackeys will bow and oblige. Nothing more is really needed to have these clients obey.



> can't keep their centrifuges safe, how are they going to keep their nukes safe fo they ever build them.



Nuclear warheads can't be suppressed in the same manner as individuals can be assassinated or token numbers of centrifuges sabotaged. Such weapons would be guarded by segments of Iran's security forces that are outside the enemy's reach (at least if the cost of such operations is to remain acceptable to said enemy).



> Iran is probably not ready for such high technologies. It requires competent leadership and courage. Like Pakistan.



I am yet to witness another country muster enough courage to take on the zionist regime and the US like Iran has been doing. The fact that Iran has not only survived this for 40+ years but is actually getting stronger buy the day and increasing its deterrence against all out aggression, is a testimony to the competence of its leadership. I am certain hardly another leadership would be capable of such an extraordinary feat.

Pakistan is not facing the same adversary - or rather, when it comes to Iran and Pakistan's common zio-American enemy, that enemy has not opened the chapter of active, full fledged hostilities against Pakistan yet. On the zionist death list, Pakistan's turn to be destroyed comes after Iran. India is certainly a large and relatively capable country, but in terms of raw power there's no comparison between India and global zionism + its lackeys, namely the US.



thetutle said:


> trust me, saudi or any Arab will not be permitted to have nukes, not in a million million years. These are all client states.



On this I fully agree.



> who issue a fatwa that nuclear bobs and energy are haram and no more nuke threat.





> Oh, didn't Iran issue a fatwa that nukes are haram? hmmm how convenient. Hands over your nuclear assets while your enemies have bombs that can destroy entire cities. Bunch of fools. Iran needs better leaders. We agree on that.



1) Iran didn't completely hand over its nuclear assets. Western-apologetic liberals within the system (reformist + moderate factions) would certainly have no issues with doing so, but the revolutionary core of the IR prevented them from going that far. Not that the JCPOA was a satisfactory deal from the perspective of the revolutionaries but their presence imposed certain red lines on the liberal Rohani administration and prevented worse scenarios.

Nuclear technology has been indigenized by Iran. So unless Iran is destroyed like Iraq and Syria, or unless in-house liberals somehow manage to eradicate the revolutionaries (extremely unlikely), this acquisition of scientific knowledge and expertise is irreversible and can always be relied upon to resuscitate any and all aspects of Iran's nuclear program suspended or cancelled under deals such as the JCPOA.

2) You don't need nuclear weapons to effectively deter the US and Isra"el" from major forms of aggression, as long as your weapons are survivable enough, able to reach Tel Aviv and cause sufficient damage.

The equation is the following:

Extremely limited geographical and demographic extension of the zionist regime, with a limited number of critical military and infrastructural targets.

+

Fragility of the "zionist dream", which hinges upon the IDF's carefully cultivated image of flawless invincibility. Any large scale, sudden, traumatizing blow to that image will demoralize a settler population used to western standards of comfort and security, to the point of triggering mass emigration back to Europe, the US, Canada, etc.

+

America's actual status as a zionist vassal (underscored once again by Biden's now famous remarks), and the subsequent fact that to the ruling oligarchy in Washington, Isra"el" and its security are more important than the US itself.

=

Iran's tens of thousands of ballistic missiles, including many highly precise ones, and the associated mobile launchers and hardened underground missile bases (missile cities as they are called), offer a deterrence comparable to nuclear weapons when used against the zionist entity (with the added benefit of minimizing civilian casualties, namely among indigeneous Palestinians, and of sparing Masjid ul-Aqsa from any potential fallout).



thetutle said:


> and want to get as close a possible before it provokes a war. But west won't let them play that game. As they already replaced one guy that tried that (the shah).



See above regarding the Islamic Revolution. Also trust me, if it was easy for them to overthrow the Islamic Republic they would have already done so in a heartbeat long time ago.



> Its not an easy thing to manufacture. Iran has technological capacity of Germany in 1944



Seriously? Do we need to list all domains in which Iranian scientists and industries (from stem cells to nanotechnologies and many more) have largely surpassed any technology in existence back then?

____



Dariush the Great said:


> They are useful donkey. Why kill them?



This is contradicted by the tremendous efforts which the US regime and its zionist masters have been putting into trying to overthrow the Islamic Republic and to provoke "regime change" in Iran.

The propaganda and psy-ops war waged on the IR is totally unprecedented in volume, mass, sophistication and underhandedness. The sanctions regime slapped on Iran is also among the worst in history. Washington and Tel Aviv's support for the entire array of anti-IR oppositionists - from the MKO camp in Albania to monarchists and even takfiri and "ethno"-separatist terrorist gangs, shows that they do not want the Islamic Republic and its leadership to govern in Iran. So does the behaviour of zionist lobbies and pressure groups accross the US, Canada and Europe.

And the primary targets of their wrath, as visible from their propaganda narrative against Iran, have consistently been the Supreme Leader and the IRGC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trench Broom

SalarHaqq said:


> But, aren't you also advocating for Iran to abandon its anti-zionist stance?



Remind me what Iran has to do with a secular Jewish movement for self determination?

And why a bunch of guys with towels on their heads decided they would spend 40+ years and waste their entire country's wealth on confronting this?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> US itself sold the Shah of Iran the Tehran nuclear reactor that worked with HEU (90% enriched uranium) and they provided the fissile material to the Shah. The IAEA never bothered to issue a statement on Iran's nuclear activities before the 1990s.





SalarHaqq said:


> But, aren't you also advocating for Iran to abandon its anti-zionist stance?
> 
> Here for instance you consider it to be a "very good" thing for Iranians to participate in a videogame competition in Isra"el" (a news item by the zionist publication "Jerusalem Post" that turned out to be bogus):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran to send gamers to Israel for international e-sports competition
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.jpost.com/israel-news/culture/iran-to-send-gamers-to-israel-for-international-e-sports-competition-647878/amp
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one rejects the very notion of Resistance against zionism, then one will not be particularly well placed to deem Iranian efforts against Tel Aviv as insufficient.
> 
> Either one is supportive of Iran's anti-zionist position, and then one may logically be entitled to formulate criticism as long as it is sincere and constructive (rather than motivated by mere resentment towards the Islamic Republic); or, one does not believe in the anti-zionist struggle, in which case one should not blame Tehran for the way it chooses to conduct its Resistance against zionism.
> 
> ____
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's been no change: the highest levels of the clergy (marjai'a, mujtahids, grand ayatollahs) hadn't been the targets of terror attacks back then either.
> 
> This is because first, most have been apolitical, second because those who haven't, were and are too highly ranked in the political system for the cost/benefit analysis to make sense to potential perpetrators. Assassinating the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution, for instance, will necessarily have considerable repercussions for any criminal stupid enough to attempt such a thing, be it the US regime itself, so that they will not view the expected benefits to be worthy of the costs involved.
> 
> Regarding the first decade of the Revolution: in the early 1980's, the MKO was committing dozens upon dozens of killings. Nowadays the situation does not allow the enemy to conduct that many attacks, it will thus have to carefully select its targets. That's why out of handful of martyrs the enemy managed to assassinate on Iranian soil over the past 12 years or so, most if not all were nuclear scientists. If they had the possibility to assassinate more, then there would no doubt also be clerics among the martyrs.
> 
> The Leader of the Islamic Revolution is still missing a hand from a terror attack. I wonder who else among current world leaders is an actual mujahid who put his life on the line, resulting in him being injured in such a manner? As far as I know, other than the Supreme Leader, there is no other example at this time. Also, what major political leader other than Hassan Nasrallah has a son martyred at young age while fighting for the cause?
> 
> Therefore I would personally not contrast clerics and non-clerics in this context.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebrahim Raisi toured the frontlines in Syria.
> 
> ____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imam Khomeini didn't live in the west. His stay in France did not even last for four months (October 1978 to February 2, 1979). And it came to this only because Turkish and Iraqi authorities decided to expell him from their territories.
> 
> Also according to the memoirs of a high ranking French official, the French secret services contemplated assassinating him. In addition to this a "Mossad" official admitted that Tel Aviv had hatched its own plan to kill the Imam upon his arrival in Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> The west or the zionists didn't give the shah any instructions about Imam Khomeini.
> 
> 
> 
> Only months after the establishment of the Islamic Republic, elements with reported links to the CIA attempted coups to topple the newly intoduced political system and eradicate its leadership. You can look up the Nojeh coup attempt by Air Force officers loyal to the monarchy, etc.
> 
> The US regime doesn't need to go to such lengths to justify its aggressive policies in the region (justify them to whom?). They will simply order their lackeys to purchase their overpriced weapons en masse and station GI's on their territories, and the lackeys will bow and oblige. Nothing more is really needed to have these clients obey.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear warheads can't be suppressed in the same manner as individuals can be assassinated or token numbers of centrifuges sabotaged. Such weapons would be guarded by segments of Iran's security forces that are outside the enemy's reach (at least if the cost of such operations is to remain acceptable to said enemy).
> 
> 
> 
> I am yet to witness another country muster enough courage to take on the zionist regime and the US like Iran has been doing. The fact that Iran has not only survived this for 40+ years but is actually getting stronger buy the day and increasing its deterrence against all out aggression, is a testimony to the competence of its leadership. I am certain hardly another leadership would be capable of such an extraordinary feat.
> 
> Pakistan is not facing the same adversary - or rather, when it comes to Iran and Pakistan's common zio-American enemy, that enemy has not opened the chapter of active, full fledged hostilities against Pakistan yet. On the zionist death list, Pakistan's turn to be destroyed comes after Iran. India is certainly a large and relatively capable country, but in terms of raw power there's no comparison between India and global zionism + its lackeys, namely the US.
> 
> 
> 
> On this I fully agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Iran didn't completely hand over its nuclear assets. Western-apologetic liberals within the system (reformist + moderate factions) would certainly have no issues with doing so, but the revolutionary core of the IR prevented them from going that far. Not that the JCPOA was a satisfactory deal from the perspective of the revolutionaries but their presence imposed certain red lines on the liberal Rohani administration and prevented worse scenarios.
> 
> Nuclear technology has been indigenized by Iran. So unless Iran is destroyed like Iraq and Syria, or unless in-house liberals somehow manage to eradicate the revolutionaries (extremely unlikely), this acquisition of scientific knowledge and expertise is irreversible and can always be relied upon to resuscitate any and all aspects of Iran's nuclear program suspended or cancelled under deals such as the JCPOA.
> 
> 2) You don't need nuclear weapons to effectively deter the US and Isra"el" from major forms of aggression, as long as your weapons are survivable enough, able to reach Tel Aviv and cause sufficient damage.
> 
> The equation is the following:
> 
> Extremely limited geographical and demographic extension of the zionist regime, with a limited number of critical military and infrastructural targets.
> 
> +
> 
> Fragility of the "zionist dream", which hinges upon the IDF's carefully cultivated image of flawless invincibility. Any large scale, sudden, traumatizing blow to that image will demoralize a settler population used to western standards of comfort and security, to the point of triggering mass emigration back to Europe, the US, Canada, etc.
> 
> +
> 
> America's actual status as a zionist vassal (underscored once again by Biden's now famous remarks), and the subsequent fact that to the ruling oligarchy in Washington, Isra"el" and its security are more important than the US itself.
> 
> =
> 
> Iran's tens of thousands of ballistic missiles, including many highly precise ones, and the associated mobile launchers and hardened underground missile bases (missile cities as they are called), offer a deterrence comparable to nuclear weapons when used against the zionist entity (with the added benefit of minimizing civilian casualties, namely among indigeneous Palestinians, and of sparing Masjid ul-Aqsa from any potential fallout).
> 
> 
> 
> See above regarding the Islamic Revolution. Also trust me, if it was easy for them to overthrow the Islamic Republic they would have already done so in a heartbeat long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Do we need to list all domains in which Iranian scientists and industries (from stem cells to nanotechnologies and many more) have largely surpassed any technology in existence back then?
> 
> ____
> 
> 
> 
> This is contradicted by the tremendous efforts which the US regime and its zionist masters have been putting into trying to overthrow the Islamic Republic and to provoke "regime change" in Iran.
> 
> The propaganda and psy-ops war waged on the IR is totally unprecedented in volume, mass, sophistication and underhandedness. The sanctions regime slapped on Iran is also among the worst in history. Washington and Tel Aviv's support for the entire array of anti-IR oppositionists - from the MKO camp in Albania to monarchists and even takfiri and "ethno"-separatist terrorist gangs, shows that they do not want the Islamic Republic and its leadership to govern in Iran. So does the behaviour of zionist lobbies and pressure groups accross the US, Canada and Europe.
> 
> And the primary targets of their wrath, as visible from their propaganda narrative against Iran, have consistently been the Supreme Leader and the IRGC.


Did you saw this post ?






Iranian Chill Thread


Turkey's economy is currently not in a good place. 1 USD = 7.78 Lira. Unlike Iran Turkey does not have natural resources to fall back on and is extremely dependent on tourism and trade from the EU. All across the board, Turkey has had partial victories against ethnic groups and various regional...



defence.pk


----------



## sha ah

Considering all the economic losses that Iran has incurred over its nuclear program, Iran should have just gone ahead and built nuclear weapons. 

However keep in mind that 10-20 years ago, Iran's air defenses and missile program were not nearly as formidable as they are today. Therefore pursuing a nuclear bomb could have very well caused the US or Zionists to launch an attack on Iran's entire nuclear program.

In any case, it seems likely that the Biden administration with rejoin the nuclear deal. I'm not sure what the exact terms will be, however I doubt that the US or Europeans will give Iran any kind of compensation, as some Iranian officials are demanding. 

However Iran should firmly demand that the Americans and Europeans first comply with all of their obligations under the nuclear deal before Iran even lifts a finger. Last time, in good faith, Iran fully abided with all the terms of the nuclear deal, while the US never fully lived up to its end of the bargain.

Anyways, Iran needs new passenger planes and considering how desperate companies like Boeing / Airbus are right now, I would say that the timing is perfect for Iran to purchase a large number of passenger planes at a deep discount. Iran's
airforce is also in desperate need of modern fighter jets and an influx of modern military technology from countries like Russia and China.

IMO Iran should not hesitate to buy a large number of SU-30 / SU-35 / MIG-35 / SU-57 fighter jets with technology transfers. As for helicopters, tanks, ships, drones, armored vehicles, etc, Iran should cooperate with Russia / China to purchase some vital components and jointly research and develop various weapons systems.

However any new deal should ensure that Iran has access to medical isotopes in the future and the ability to expand it's civilian nuclear program to the point where 10-20% of Iran's power grid with nuclear energy. Currently only 2-3% of the power grid is being powered with nuclear energy. With help from Russia / China, Iran should also build new nuclear power plants

As for companies like Peugeot or Renault, they will have to pay a steep penalty in order to be allowed back into the Iranian market. Furthermore any company that wants to invest in Iran should put down a decent security deposit so that if they suddenly decide to leave, Iran keeps the deposit. Something to that extent.

In other news, it seems that thanks to Iran, Venezuela's oil industry is up and running. They are now able to sell oil to China yet again. I'm sure Maduro will be forever thankful to Iran.









Exclusive: Venezuela resumes direct oil shipments to China despite U.S. sanctions


Venezuela has resumed direct shipments of oil to China after U.S. sanctions sent the trade underground for more than a year, according to Refinitiv Eikon vessel-tracking data and internal documents from state company Petroleos de Venezuela (PDVSA).




www.reuters.com







Arian said:


> Even in that case, Iran's nuclear program is of no use as it is now. If you want to use Iran's nuclear program as a political card, it must be a nuclear weapons program, not a civilian program that 70% of the IAEA's monitoring activities and reports are related to it. Even Saudi Arabia and the UAE are progressing in nuclear technology now. Trump provided Saudi Arabia with sensitive nuclear technology and the IAEA is completely ignoring their nuclear activities. The UAE recently inaugurated a 5 GW nuclear facility that was built with the aid of South Koreans. Iran's nuclear program has lost its strategic nature. If Iran does not have a nuclear weapons program, it is nothing but a burden, and a clear sign of incompetency, mismanagement and treason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس، یک روز پس از حادثه ترور ناجوانمردانه شهید فخری زاده، خبرنگاران فارس به جزئیاتی از این عملیات تروریستی دست پیدا کرده‌اند.



بنابر این گزارش، ماشین ضدگلوله حامل شهید محسن فخری زاده و همسر وی، صبح جمعه به همراه ۳ ماشین تیم حفاظت از شهر رستم کلای مازندران به سمت آبسرد دماوند حرکت می‌کند.

ماشین پیشرو تیم حفاظت چند کیلومتر مانده به محل حادثه، اسکورت را برای چک و خنثی محل مقصد ترک می‌کند.

در همین لحظات، صدای ناشی از اصابت چند گلوله به ماشین، موجب جلب توجه دکتر فخری‌زاده و متوقف کردن ماشین می‌شود. فخری‌زاده به تصور اینکه صدا ناشی از برخورد با مانع خارجی یا اشکال در موتور خودرو بوده از ماشین پیاده می‌شود.

در همین لحظه از خودرو نیسانی که در فاصله ۱۵۰ متری ماشین شهید متوقف بوده، از یک دستگاه تیربار اتوماتیک کنترل از راه دور، شلیک‌های متعددی به سمت شهید صورت می‌گیرد. دو گلوله به پهلو و یک گلوله به پشت شهید برخورد می‌کند که منجر به قطع نخاع وی می‌گردد.

در این اثنا سرتیم حفاظت بدن خود را حائل پیکر شهید می‌کند و چند تیر نیز به بدن وی اصابت می‌کند. لحظاتی بعد همان نیسان متوقف شده نیز منفجر می‌شود.

پیکر مجروح شهید به درمانگاه و از آنجا با هلی‌کوپتر به بیمارستانی در تهران منتقل می‌شود که متاسفانه بعد از مدتی به شهادت می‌رسد.

گفتنی است طبق اطلاعات خبرنگار فارس در این عملیات که حدود ۳ دقیقه طول کشیده است، هیچ عامل انسانی در محل ترور حضور نداشته و تیراندازی‌ها تنها توسط سلاح خودکار انجام شده است و به جزء محافظ شهید که مجروح می‌شود، هیچ فرد دیگری در این حادثه آسیب نمی‌بیند.

در همین رابطه بررسی هویت مالک خودروی نیسان، نشان دهنده خروج وی در ۸ آبان ماه سال جاری از کشور است.

به گزارش فارس، شهید محسن فخری زاده از دانشمندان پرافتخار هسته‌ای و دفاعی کشورمان نزدیک به ۳ دهه در فهرست ترور گروه‌های تروریستی و رژیم صهیونسیتی قرار داشت. در سالهای اخیر بارها عملیات‌های تروریستی علیه وی کشف و خنثی شده بود
*

نتیجه گیری*
......::::::
خیلی داستان منطقی به نظر نمیاد
و اصلا فردی نبوده و همه چیز روباتیک بوده
دوربین ها چی
مسلسل با ماهواره کنترل میشده
پس چرا بمب کنار جاده ای نگذاشتن
نیسان میخواستن چه کار و بمب کنار جاده ای راحت تر بود که میشد مثل دفعات قبل توی سنگ باشه
اینقدر خر تو خره ماشین می ایسته و بین دوازده نفر اصل کاری اینقدر بیرون بوده
چه خبر از اون محافظی که پرید جلو و خودش شهید شد
نقطه زنی کردن و محافظی هم کشته نشد
پس با این نقطه زنی ترور نکردن و بگین برگه برنده رو کردن بدتر ترور
...
*ریدید برادر ها
لطفا مثل ماجرای تایلند سریع انتقام نگیرید و دو تا پت و مت نفرستید خودشونو ناقص کنن‌*
بعد باید یه پرستویی پیدا کنیم پت و مت شما رو ازاد کنیم
*نفوذی هم لابد نداریم و همه چی شنود و ماهواره ای و روباتیک بوده*
اخرین نفوذی خود کشمیری بود
.....
*قدرت ایران در حمله به زیرساخت ه نه ترور روباتیک و اطلاعاتی
ما باید ثابت کنیم اماده ایم همه رو به صفر صفر صفر برسونیم و بازنده نهایی اونیست که مالش بیشتر بوده*
لطفا به همون زیرساخت زنی و کشتی گیری ادامه داده و پت و مت نفرستین
ماشالا شما هم چنان زیر ساخت میزنید هیچ وقت خونی از دماغ کسی نمیاد
بنده خدا محافظی که خودش رو سپر یه جسد کرد​


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> it is to accumulate Uranium because it looks good!


this

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philosopher

*Iranian President Issues Order for Start of Special Security Protocols after N. Scientist’s Assassination*

TEHRAN (FNA)- Iranian President Hassan Rouhani ordered his ministers on Sunday to start adoption of necessary measures to prevent and confront acts of insecurity in the country after Iran's chief nuclear scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh was assassinated on Friday.

President Rouhani’s new order was issued in an extraordinary meeting of the cabinet in Tehran in the aftermath of the Friday terrorist attack against the Iranian nuclear scientist.
Fakhrizadeh's car was targeted by an explosion and machinegun fire in Damavand's Absard 40 kilometers to the East of Tehran on Friday.
The nuclear scientist and one of his companions were immediately taken to a nearby hospital but he could not be saved.

Eyewitness accounts confirmed that Fakhrizadeh's car came under attack first by a blast and then by terrorists who sprayed bullets at his car.

Early in 2018, the Israeli sources had acknowledged that Mossad had tried to assassinate an Iranian nuclear scientist, but its operation failed.

According to Fars News Agency, Mossad had gained access to Fakhrizadeh's name via a UN list which referred to him as a senior scientist of Iran's Defense Ministry's Physics Research Center.

After the terrorist attack on Friday, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) Major General Hossein Salami underlined that assassination of Fakhrizadeh may not undermine Iranians' resolve, and said revenge for the terror attack is already on the country's agenda.

General Salami extended condolences to Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei, martyr Fakhrizadeh's family, and the Iranian nation over the martyrdom of Head of the Research and Innovation Organization of Iran's Defense Ministry, Dr. Mohsen Fakhrizadeh, who was assassinated in an organized and pre-planned terrorist attack by the child-killing Israeli regime.

"The enemies of the Iranian nation, specially the masterminds, perpetrators and supporters of this crime, should also know that such crimes will not undermine the resolve of the Iranians to continue this glorious and power-generating path, and harsh revenge and punishment is on agenda for them," the IRGC chief commander stressed.

Also, Ayatollah Khamenei in a message condemned assassination of Fakhrizadeh, ordering officials to take action to punish the masterminds and perpetrators of the terror attack.

“Mr. Mohsen Fakhrizadeh, a prominent nuclear and defense scientist of the country, was martyred by criminal and cruel mercenaries. The unique scientific figure gave his dear and precious soul in the way of God for his great and lasting scientific efforts, and the high position of martyrdom is his divine reward,” Ayatollah Khamenei said in his message on Saturday.

“Two important issues should be seriously put on the agenda by all relevant officials; first, probing the crime and the definite punishment of those who perpetrated and ordered it; and second, pursuing and continuing the martyr's scientific and technical efforts in all the sectors in which he was engaged,” he added.
Ayatollah Khamenei also extended his condolences to martyr Fakhrizadeh’s family, students and the scientific society of the country, wishing him the highest position before God.

President Rouhani had on Saturday condemned assassination of Fakhrizadeh, vowing retaliation for the criminal act.
“All think-tanks and enemies of Iran should know well that the Iranian nation and officials are too brave and too couragous to leave this criminal act unanswered,” Rouhani said, addressing a meeting of the national coronavirus campaign headquarters in Tehran.

“The relevant officials will give a response to their crime in due time, and in addition, the Iranian nation is too wise and too smart to fall into the trap of the Zionists’ plot,” he added.

President Rouhani said that it seems some parties are after stirring chaos but “they should know that we are aware of their plots and they will not succeed in attaining their malicious goals”.

“The Zionist regime and those standing against Iran should know that the path of the country’s development and research will be paved rapidly” and a large number of other Iranian scientists like Fakhrizadeh will emerge to help, he added.

Iranian nuclear scientists have been the target of the western and Israeli spy agencies' assassination attempts in recent years.

In June 2012, Iran announced that its intelligence forces had identified and arrested all terrorist elements behind the assassination of the country's nuclear scientists.
"All the elements involved in the assassinations of the country's nuclear scientists have been identified and arrested," Iran's Intelligence Ministry announced in a statement.

"A number of countries, whose territories and facilities had been misused by the Mossad-backed terrorist teams, have provided the Iranian officials with relevant information," the statement added.
"Over the course of the investigations, all other elements behind the assassinations of the Iranian scientists Massoud Ali-Mohammadi, Majid Shahriari and Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan as well as Reza Qashqaei (Roshan's driver) have been apprehended," the statement read.

"Some of the perpetrators of the assassination of Dr. Fereidoun Abbasi, the current head of Iran's Atomic Energy Organization, are among those arrested," the ministry added.
According to the statement, Iran's Intelligence Ministry had detected some of Mossad's bases within the territories of one of Iran's Western neighbors, which provided training and logistical support to the terrorist networks.
In the fifth attack of its kind in two years, terrorists killed a 32-year-old Iranian scientist, Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan, and his driver on January 11, 2012.
The blast took place on the second anniversary of the martyrdom of Iranian university professor and nuclear scientist, Massoud Ali Mohammadi, who was also assassinated in a terrorist bomb attack in Tehran in January 2010.
The assassination method used in the bombing was similar to the 2010 terrorist bomb attacks against the then university professor, Fereidoun Abbassi Davani – who became the head of Iran's Atomic Energy Organization - and his colleague Majid Shahriari. While Abbasi Davani survived the attack, Shahriari was martyred.
Another Iranian scientist, Dariush Rezaeinejad, was also assassinated through the same method on 23 July 2011.
In a relevant development in January, 2015, the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) announced that it had thwarted an attempt by the Israeli intelligence forces to assassinate an Iranian nuclear scientist.
“In the last two years, the Zionist enemy (Israel) was trying hard to assassinate an Iranian nuclear scientist, but the timely presence of the IRGC security forces thwarted the terrorist operation,” Deputy Chief Liaison Officer of Flight Guards Corps Colonel Ya’qoub Baqeri told FNA in 2015.



Iranian President Issues Order for Start of Special Security Protocols after N. Scientist’s Assassination | Farsnews Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

sha ah said:


> Considering all the economic losses that Iran has incurred over its nuclear program, Iran should have just gone ahead and built nuclear weapons.
> 
> However keep in mind that 10-20 years ago, Iran's air defenses and missile program were not nearly as formidable as they are today. Therefore pursuing a nuclear bomb could have very well caused the US or Zionists to launch an attack on Iran's entire nuclear program.
> 
> In any case, it seems likely that the Biden administration with rejoin the nuclear deal. I'm not sure what the exact terms will be, however I doubt that the US or Europeans will give Iran any kind of compensation, as some Iranian officials are demanding.
> 
> However Iran should firmly demand that the Americans and Europeans first comply with all of their obligations under the nuclear deal before Iran even lifts a finger. Last time, in good faith, Iran fully abided with all the terms of the nuclear deal, while the US never fully lived up to its end of the bargain.
> 
> *Anyways, Iran needs new passenger planes and considering how desperate companies like Boeing / Airbus are right now, I would say that the timing is perfect for Iran to purchase a large number of passenger planes at a deep discount.* Iran's
> airforce is also in desperate need of modern fighter jets and an influx of modern military technology from countries like Russia and China.
> 
> *IMO Iran should not hesitate to buy a large number of SU-30 / SU-35 / MIG-35 / SU-57 fighter jets with technology transfers.* As for helicopters, tanks, ships, drones, armored vehicles, etc, Iran should cooperate with Russia / China to purchase some vital components and jointly research and develop various weapons systems.
> 
> However any new deal should ensure that Iran has access to medical isotopes in the future and the ability to expand it's civilian nuclear program to the point where 10-20% of Iran's power grid with nuclear energy. Currently only 2-3% of the power grid is being powered with nuclear energy. *With help from Russia / China, Iran should also build new nuclear power plants*
> 
> As for companies like Peugeot or Renault, they will have to pay a steep penalty in order to be allowed back into the Iranian market. Furthermore any company that wants to invest in Iran should put down a decent security deposit so that if they suddenly decide to leave, Iran keeps the deposit. Something to that extent.
> 
> In other news, it seems that thanks to Iran, Venezuela's oil industry is up and running. They are now able to sell oil to China yet again. I'm sure Maduro will be forever thankful to Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Venezuela resumes direct oil shipments to China despite U.S. sanctions
> 
> 
> Venezuela has resumed direct shipments of oil to China after U.S. sanctions sent the trade underground for more than a year, according to Refinitiv Eikon vessel-tracking data and internal documents from state company Petroleos de Venezuela (PDVSA).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Do you think Russia and China want Iran to come out of the "sancions-isolation"? I think probably China does (as energy importer and being a confident economical power seeing Iran as export market), but Russia can't be trusted because they have some interests which differs or even collides with Iranian interests. Russia also hoped trump to win. That's why I'm not that sure if they will even want to sell fighter jets to Iran. And we need it urgently ASAP else we can't retaliate against the enemy or defend ourself fully without a strong airforce. The airdefence gap which we had is indeed alsmost closed, however our airforce is very very weak and we can't be a firm power without a strong airforce.

Iranian and Chinese interests are more connected. I even must say Iran should look as much as possible towards Chine for anything it wants to buy or import, even passenger planes. White westerners and jews will possibly put bombs inside planes if they sell it to Iran. Then they will check who steps inside the plane and they will let it explode above ocean if there is any important scientists among the passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

*A very will written summary of how Biden team thinks*.

*شتون: بازگشت به برجام پایدار نیست بایدن نمی‌تواند به ایران تضمین دهد*​





مسئول اسبق سیاست خارجی اتحادیه اروپا تصریح کرد با توجه به مخالفت اکثریت کنگره آمریکا، مسیر بازگشت آمریکا به برجام هموار نیست.
به گزارش مشرق، روزنامه کیهان در ستون اخبار ویژه خود نوشت: کاترین ‌اشتون سیاستمدار انگلیسی که در اولین مذاکرات هسته‌ای ظریف، طرف اروپایی مذاکرات بود، ضمن یادداشتی در مجله تایم نوشت: «برای بایدن، بازگشت به برجام، آسان نخواهد بود. اولین مانع هم این است که بسیاری از اعضای کنگره، هرگز به ایده توافق با ایران روی خوشی نشان نداده‌اند. حتی در سال ۲۰۱۳ که به توافق موقتی با ایران دست یافتیم، برخی خواهان اعمال تحریم‌های تازه بر ایران بودند.»
وی در ادامه نوشت: «ایرانی‌ها از این دشمنی خبر داشتند و در گفت‌وگوها، این نگرانی را مطرح می‌کردند که آیا یک دولت تازه در آمریکا، به این توافق احترام خواهد گذاشت؟
پاسخ این بود که دلیلی ندارد گمان کنیم که یک توافق «موثر» کنار گذاشته شود. مشکل همین‌جاست: برای برخی، یک توافق «موثر» به ایران اجازه داشتن یک برنامه صلح‌آمیز هسته‌ای نمی‌دهد. برخی دیگر می‌گویند که ایران باید رفتار منطقه‌ای‌اش را تغییر دهد. برخی هم هستند که خواهان طولانی‌تر شدن مهلت محدودیت‌های توافق هستند.»
اشتون تاکید کرد: «یافتن راهی برای جلب حمایت کنگره در شرایطی که دموکرات‌ها در سنا اکثریت ندارند، یک چالش است. بایدن برای آن‌که برجام را بر بنیان محکمی بگذارد، باید تضمین دهد که اگر ایران به تعهدات خودش پایبند باشد، آمریکا هم پایبند خواهد ماند.»
اشتون با ‌اشاره به از هم گسیختگی 5+1 در چند سال گذشته، می‌افزاید: «ایرانی‌ها البته با رفع فشار حداکثری ترامپ، نفسی تازه خواهند کرد اما بی‌گمان اگر چیز بیشتری از آنان خواسته شود، چندان علاقه‌ای نشان نخواهند داد.»
اشتون تاکید کرد: «ایران انتظار دارد که آسیب اقتصادی دو سال گذشته‌اش به رسمیت شناخته شود. در حالی که میانه‌روهای ایران، از بازگشت به این توافق استقبال می‌کنند، دیگران این‌گونه نیستند. تندروها همچنان خواهند گفت که نمی‌توان به آمریکا اعتماد کرد. پس جو بایدن چه باید بکند؟
نخست، باید یک تیم تشکیل دهد: از اتحادیه اروپایی بخواهد که 5+1 را گرد هم آورد. برجام را به‌عنوان نخستین توافق منظور کند و نه آخرین توافق. هرگز قرار نبوده که برجام، خانه آخر و نقطه پایان باشد. تا زمانی که ترامپ از برجام بیرون رفت، ایران به تعهدات خود پایبند بود.
همه ما از دیگر مسائلی که باید چاره شوند، آگاهیم؛ از موشک‌های بالستیک تا بلندپروازی‌های منطقه‌ای ایران. اما این مانع باید از سر راه برداشته می‌شد تا در برای دیگر گفت‌وگوها باز شود.» مسئول سیاست خارجی اتحادیه اروپا در پایان نوشت: «برجام را بر بنیان محکم‌تری بگذارد. بازگشت به برجام، صرفاً با فرمان اجرایی رئیس‌جمهوری در کوتاه‌مدت کار می‌کند اما یک رویکرد پایدار نیست.»
نکته‌ مهمی که ‌اشتون به جزئیات آن نپرداخته، اتفاق نظر پیوسته دموکرات‌ها و جمهوری‌خواهان مجلس نمایندگان و سنای آمریکا بر تشدید پیاپی تحریم‌ها، بلافاصله پس از انعقاد برجام تا به امروز بوده است. همچنین حتی در زمان حضور آمریکا در برجام نیز، مصوبه الزام گزارش 3 سال یک بار دولت آمریکا به کنگره و گرفتن مجوز ادامه توافق، عملاً تعهدات لغو تحریم‌ها را بی‌اثر می‌کرد و سرمایه‌گذاران و تجار خارجی را از همکاری با ایران بازمی‌داشت
*....*
*در ترجمه به اشتباه جای سنا گفته کنگره*
*البته عاقبت سنا در جورجیا مشخص میشه*
نکته مهم اینکه بایدن با یک امضا میتونه به ۲۰۱۷ برگرده
اما اینده رو نمیشه قضاوت کرد.

—————————
—————————
—————————-

*جهش 70 درصدی تولید 
آلومینیوم طی 7 ماهه امسال*
رئیس سازمان توسعه و نوسازی معادن و صنایع معدنی گفت: تولید آلومینیوم طی 7 ماهه امسال 70 درصد افزایش یافت.





به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس، خداداد غریب پور با اشاره به برنامه ریزی انجام شده برای احیا و فعال سازی معادن کوچک مقیاس، اظهار داشت: سرمایه صندوق بیمه سرمایه گذاری فعالیت های معدنی، با هدف اجرای طرح احیا و فعال سازی معادن کوچک مقیاس،‌ امسال به 500 میلیارد تومان می رسد و سال آینده نیز در نظر داریم که سرمایه این نهاد، به هزار میلیارد تومان افزایش یابد.
غریب پور ادامه داد: با در نظر گرفتن ضریب تکاثری هفت، شرایط پرداخت وام تا سقف 3500 میلیارد تومان در جهت حمایت از معادن کوچک فراهم شده است.
رئیس هیات عامل ایمیدرو همچنین به انجام بیش از 650هزار کیلومتر مربع اکتشاف توسط این سازمان و شرکت های تابعه و بخش خصوصی اشاره کرد و گفت: در حال حاضر اولویت، شناسایی مواد معدنی در کشور است که در چه نقطه ای و در چه عمقی قرار دارند.
غریب پور تاکید کرد: اخیرا اکتشاف در عمق را به عنوان یک ضرورت ملی در دستور کار توسعه قرار داده ایم و به همین منظور درصدد دستیابی به تکنولوژی استخراج در عمق هستیم.
وی درباره همکاری با بخش دانشگاهی کشور گفت: در حوزه هایی مانند مدیریت پسماند،‌ کاهش گازهای گلخانه ای، بهینه سازی مصرف انرژی و بهره وری عوامل تولید، در حال همکاری با دانشگاه ها هستیم.
غریب پور تصریح کرد: ایمیدرو و شرکت های تابعه و زیرمجموعه، بیش از 219 قرارداد پژوهشی با دانشگاه ها و مراکز علمی منعقد کرده است که هدف آن حل نیازهای معدن و صنایع معدنی است.
وی ادامه داد: همکاری دیگر ایمیدرو نیز با دانشگاه علامه بوده که قرار است در بخش های نیروی انسانی، اقتصادی، ‌مالی و بازرگانی فعالیت داشته باشیم.
غریب پور اظهار داشت: ایمیدرو برای حمایت از شرکت های دانش بنیان نیز مرکز استارت آپ های معدن و صنایع معدنی را با کمک دانشگاه ها راه اندازی کرده است.
رئیس هیات عامل ایمیدرو درباره وضعیت تولیدات معدنی طی هفت ماه امسال گفت: طی این مدت به رغم همه گیری ویروس کرونا در کشور و با رعایت ضوابط مربوطه، با رشد و جهش تولید برخی محصولات از جمله آلومینیوم مواجه بودیم به طوری که تولید این فلز با 70 درصد جهش همراه شد.
وی افزود: تولید در زنجیره آهن از جمله کنسانتره، ‌گندله سنگ آهن و آهن اسفنجی به ترتیب 4، 8 و 11.4 درصد افزایش یافت. همچنین تولید کاتد مس 6درصد رشد پیدا کرد.
بازارگردانی 8 هزار میلیارد تومانی شرکت های بزرگ
غریب پور درباره نقش معدن و صنایع معدنی در بورس، گفت: در ماه های اخیر ارزش بازارگردانی شرکت های این حوزه از جمله صنایع مس، مبارکه، چادرملو و گل گهر، سرمایه گذاری معادن و فلزات و فولاد خوزستان به 8 هزار میلیارد تومان رسیده است.
وی افزود: این شرکت ها علاوه بر بازارگردانی، با افزایش سرمایه اقدام بزرگی در جهت توسعه این بخش کرده اند.
غریب پور گفت: شرکت چادرملو بیش از 5800 میلیارد تومان افزایش سرمایه داشته و فردا نیز شرکت ملی مس 10هزار میلیارد تومان افزایش سرمایه دارد. پس از آن، فولاد مبارکه نیز10 هزار میلیارد تومان افزایش سرمایه خواهد داشت.
رئیس هیات عامل ایمیدرو با تاکید بر اینکه در زنجیره معدن و صنایع معدنی خبرها امیدوارکننده است، گفت: فقط شرکت ملی مس و فولاد مبارکه افزون بر 4 میلیارد یورو پروژه توسعه ای در اختیار دارند که در نهایت به تقویت حقوق سهامداران می انجامد.
به گفته وی، ارزش طرح های توسعه شرکت های بزرگ معدن و صنایع معدنی، معادل 4.5 میلیاردیورو (به صورت ارزی) و 40هزار میلیارد تومان (به صورت ریالی) است.
غریب پور با اعلام اینکه معدن و صنایع معدنی 24درصد بورس را تشکیل می دهند، تصریح کرد: آینده این شرکت ها از وضعیت کنونی بهتر خواهد بود و بازار رو به رشدی دارند.
وی همچنین درباره ایمیدرو اظهار داشت: این سازمان دولتی است و فروش سهام شرکت های وابسته به ایمیدرو در اختیار دولت و سازمان خصوصی سازی است و خود فروشنده سهام نیست.
غریب پور افزود: در حال حاضر شرکت مس با مدیریت ایمیدرو، 4 یا 5 شرکت از زیرمجموعه خود را آماده ورود به بورس کرده است.


-----
-----
------
-------​رشته تحلیلی جالبیست
و سوال اینکه ما در شرایط اضطرار حداکثر چند موشک در ماه میسازیم


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212316292511870976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332739433330774025
دیگه به چه زبونی بگن
گفتن حیفا و تل اویو رو نابود می کنیم نگرفتید
*شما حیفا رو با موشک عادی هم نابود کنید خوب جواب هسته ای میگیرین*
غربی ها همه موضوعو گرفتند
ما خودمون فقط فتوا رو باور کردیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Did you saw this post ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> Turkey's economy is currently not in a good place. 1 USD = 7.78 Lira. Unlike Iran Turkey does not have natural resources to fall back on and is extremely dependent on tourism and trade from the EU. All across the board, Turkey has had partial victories against ethnic groups and various regional...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


Which one? About the environmental activists that they imprisoned before?

امروز مجلس تصمیمی رو گرف که باز نشون دهنده ضعف و نداشتن استراتژی در جمهوری اسلامی هست

ترک پروتکل الحاقی در زمان کنونی احمقانه ترین تصمیم ممکن هست. چرا؟

یک، چون این کار دقیقاً بازی کردن در زمین ترامپ و اسرائیل هست
دو، چون این کار ذره ای آسیب به اسرائیل نمی زنه و بازدارندگی ایجاد نمی کنه و حتی سیگنال قدرت هم نمی فرسته. بلکه اتفاقاً سیگنال ضعف می فرسته، یعنی رسماً داریم به اسرائیل می گیم اگه تو ضربه بزنی، ما خود زنی می کنیم چون دستمون بهت نمی رسه
سه، چون حتی اگه پروتکل الحاقی رو اجرا نکنیم، باز هم با وجود پیکره اصلی ان پی تی دست ما برای بمب ساختن بسته هست
چهار، چون دوستان خائن ما روسیه و چین هم به ما فشار وارد خواهند کرد و احتمالاً اروپا مکانیسم ماشه رو فعال می کنه
پنج، چون این کار باعث برگشتن تحریم تسلیحاتی می شه. البته من شخصاً هیچ امیدی به رفع تحریم تسلیحاتی در عمل نداشته و ندارم
شش، چون الان که این همه سال با برجام عقب افتادیم، اگر قرار هست تغییر استراتژی بدیم، باید کاملاً جدی و بنیادی باشه که در عمل تفاوت ایجاد کنه، نه اینکه صرفاً جنبه حفظ آبرو و تبلیغاتی داشته باشه. خروج از ان پی تی یا غنی سازی 20% به بالا، یا رسوندن ظرفیت غنی سازی ایران به 190،000 سو که توجیه بسیار خوبی هم براش از نظر برنامه غیرنظامی ایران داریم، گزینه های بسیار بهتری هستند

اون کسانی که می گفتند این سری دیگه چون پوتین هست با زمان مدودف فرق می کنه بیان تحویل بگیرن. امروز روسیه تصمیم ایران رو یک تصمیم احساسی بیان کرد و گفت این کار به نفع هیچ کدوم از طرفین حتی ایران نیست. یعنی از همین الان روی حمایت روسیه حساب باز نکنید

چین و روسیه هم که به شدت در محکوم کردن ترور دانشمند ما کوتاهی کردن. به ویژه چین که انقدر سنگش رو به سینه می زنن​


----------



## SubWater

GOOD READ

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> *A very will written summary of how Biden team thinks*.
> 
> *شتون: بازگشت به برجام پایدار نیست بایدن نمی‌تواند به ایران تضمین دهد*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مسئول اسبق سیاست خارجی اتحادیه اروپا تصریح کرد با توجه به مخالفت اکثریت کنگره آمریکا، مسیر بازگشت آمریکا به برجام هموار نیست.
> به گزارش مشرق، روزنامه کیهان در ستون اخبار ویژه خود نوشت: کاترین ‌اشتون سیاستمدار انگلیسی که در اولین مذاکرات هسته‌ای ظریف، طرف اروپایی مذاکرات بود، ضمن یادداشتی در مجله تایم نوشت: «برای بایدن، بازگشت به برجام، آسان نخواهد بود. اولین مانع هم این است که بسیاری از اعضای کنگره، هرگز به ایده توافق با ایران روی خوشی نشان نداده‌اند. حتی در سال ۲۰۱۳ که به توافق موقتی با ایران دست یافتیم، برخی خواهان اعمال تحریم‌های تازه بر ایران بودند.»
> وی در ادامه نوشت: «ایرانی‌ها از این دشمنی خبر داشتند و در گفت‌وگوها، این نگرانی را مطرح می‌کردند که آیا یک دولت تازه در آمریکا، به این توافق احترام خواهد گذاشت؟
> پاسخ این بود که دلیلی ندارد گمان کنیم که یک توافق «موثر» کنار گذاشته شود. مشکل همین‌جاست: برای برخی، یک توافق «موثر» به ایران اجازه داشتن یک برنامه صلح‌آمیز هسته‌ای نمی‌دهد. برخی دیگر می‌گویند که ایران باید رفتار منطقه‌ای‌اش را تغییر دهد. برخی هم هستند که خواهان طولانی‌تر شدن مهلت محدودیت‌های توافق هستند.»
> اشتون تاکید کرد: «یافتن راهی برای جلب حمایت کنگره در شرایطی که دموکرات‌ها در سنا اکثریت ندارند، یک چالش است. بایدن برای آن‌که برجام را بر بنیان محکمی بگذارد، باید تضمین دهد که اگر ایران به تعهدات خودش پایبند باشد، آمریکا هم پایبند خواهد ماند.»
> اشتون با ‌اشاره به از هم گسیختگی 5+1 در چند سال گذشته، می‌افزاید: «ایرانی‌ها البته با رفع فشار حداکثری ترامپ، نفسی تازه خواهند کرد اما بی‌گمان اگر چیز بیشتری از آنان خواسته شود، چندان علاقه‌ای نشان نخواهند داد.»
> اشتون تاکید کرد: «ایران انتظار دارد که آسیب اقتصادی دو سال گذشته‌اش به رسمیت شناخته شود. در حالی که میانه‌روهای ایران، از بازگشت به این توافق استقبال می‌کنند، دیگران این‌گونه نیستند. تندروها همچنان خواهند گفت که نمی‌توان به آمریکا اعتماد کرد. پس جو بایدن چه باید بکند؟
> نخست، باید یک تیم تشکیل دهد: از اتحادیه اروپایی بخواهد که 5+1 را گرد هم آورد. برجام را به‌عنوان نخستین توافق منظور کند و نه آخرین توافق. هرگز قرار نبوده که برجام، خانه آخر و نقطه پایان باشد. تا زمانی که ترامپ از برجام بیرون رفت، ایران به تعهدات خود پایبند بود.
> همه ما از دیگر مسائلی که باید چاره شوند، آگاهیم؛ از موشک‌های بالستیک تا بلندپروازی‌های منطقه‌ای ایران. اما این مانع باید از سر راه برداشته می‌شد تا در برای دیگر گفت‌وگوها باز شود.» مسئول سیاست خارجی اتحادیه اروپا در پایان نوشت: «برجام را بر بنیان محکم‌تری بگذارد. بازگشت به برجام، صرفاً با فرمان اجرایی رئیس‌جمهوری در کوتاه‌مدت کار می‌کند اما یک رویکرد پایدار نیست.»
> نکته‌ مهمی که ‌اشتون به جزئیات آن نپرداخته، اتفاق نظر پیوسته دموکرات‌ها و جمهوری‌خواهان مجلس نمایندگان و سنای آمریکا بر تشدید پیاپی تحریم‌ها، بلافاصله پس از انعقاد برجام تا به امروز بوده است. همچنین حتی در زمان حضور آمریکا در برجام نیز، مصوبه الزام گزارش 3 سال یک بار دولت آمریکا به کنگره و گرفتن مجوز ادامه توافق، عملاً تعهدات لغو تحریم‌ها را بی‌اثر می‌کرد و سرمایه‌گذاران و تجار خارجی را از همکاری با ایران بازمی‌داشت
> *....*
> *در ترجمه به اشتباه جای سنا گفته کنگره*
> *البته عاقبت سنا در جورجیا مشخص میشه*
> نکته مهم اینکه بایدن با یک امضا میتونه به ۲۰۱۷ برگرده
> اما اینده رو نمیشه قضاوت کرد.
> 
> —————————
> —————————
> —————————-
> 
> *جهش 70 درصدی تولید
> آلومینیوم طی 7 ماهه امسال*
> رئیس سازمان توسعه و نوسازی معادن و صنایع معدنی گفت: تولید آلومینیوم طی 7 ماهه امسال 70 درصد افزایش یافت.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس، خداداد غریب پور با اشاره به برنامه ریزی انجام شده برای احیا و فعال سازی معادن کوچک مقیاس، اظهار داشت: سرمایه صندوق بیمه سرمایه گذاری فعالیت های معدنی، با هدف اجرای طرح احیا و فعال سازی معادن کوچک مقیاس،‌ امسال به 500 میلیارد تومان می رسد و سال آینده نیز در نظر داریم که سرمایه این نهاد، به هزار میلیارد تومان افزایش یابد.
> غریب پور ادامه داد: با در نظر گرفتن ضریب تکاثری هفت، شرایط پرداخت وام تا سقف 3500 میلیارد تومان در جهت حمایت از معادن کوچک فراهم شده است.
> رئیس هیات عامل ایمیدرو همچنین به انجام بیش از 650هزار کیلومتر مربع اکتشاف توسط این سازمان و شرکت های تابعه و بخش خصوصی اشاره کرد و گفت: در حال حاضر اولویت، شناسایی مواد معدنی در کشور است که در چه نقطه ای و در چه عمقی قرار دارند.
> غریب پور تاکید کرد: اخیرا اکتشاف در عمق را به عنوان یک ضرورت ملی در دستور کار توسعه قرار داده ایم و به همین منظور درصدد دستیابی به تکنولوژی استخراج در عمق هستیم.
> وی درباره همکاری با بخش دانشگاهی کشور گفت: در حوزه هایی مانند مدیریت پسماند،‌ کاهش گازهای گلخانه ای، بهینه سازی مصرف انرژی و بهره وری عوامل تولید، در حال همکاری با دانشگاه ها هستیم.
> غریب پور تصریح کرد: ایمیدرو و شرکت های تابعه و زیرمجموعه، بیش از 219 قرارداد پژوهشی با دانشگاه ها و مراکز علمی منعقد کرده است که هدف آن حل نیازهای معدن و صنایع معدنی است.
> وی ادامه داد: همکاری دیگر ایمیدرو نیز با دانشگاه علامه بوده که قرار است در بخش های نیروی انسانی، اقتصادی، ‌مالی و بازرگانی فعالیت داشته باشیم.
> غریب پور اظهار داشت: ایمیدرو برای حمایت از شرکت های دانش بنیان نیز مرکز استارت آپ های معدن و صنایع معدنی را با کمک دانشگاه ها راه اندازی کرده است.
> رئیس هیات عامل ایمیدرو درباره وضعیت تولیدات معدنی طی هفت ماه امسال گفت: طی این مدت به رغم همه گیری ویروس کرونا در کشور و با رعایت ضوابط مربوطه، با رشد و جهش تولید برخی محصولات از جمله آلومینیوم مواجه بودیم به طوری که تولید این فلز با 70 درصد جهش همراه شد.
> وی افزود: تولید در زنجیره آهن از جمله کنسانتره، ‌گندله سنگ آهن و آهن اسفنجی به ترتیب 4، 8 و 11.4 درصد افزایش یافت. همچنین تولید کاتد مس 6درصد رشد پیدا کرد.
> بازارگردانی 8 هزار میلیارد تومانی شرکت های بزرگ
> غریب پور درباره نقش معدن و صنایع معدنی در بورس، گفت: در ماه های اخیر ارزش بازارگردانی شرکت های این حوزه از جمله صنایع مس، مبارکه، چادرملو و گل گهر، سرمایه گذاری معادن و فلزات و فولاد خوزستان به 8 هزار میلیارد تومان رسیده است.
> وی افزود: این شرکت ها علاوه بر بازارگردانی، با افزایش سرمایه اقدام بزرگی در جهت توسعه این بخش کرده اند.
> غریب پور گفت: شرکت چادرملو بیش از 5800 میلیارد تومان افزایش سرمایه داشته و فردا نیز شرکت ملی مس 10هزار میلیارد تومان افزایش سرمایه دارد. پس از آن، فولاد مبارکه نیز10 هزار میلیارد تومان افزایش سرمایه خواهد داشت.
> رئیس هیات عامل ایمیدرو با تاکید بر اینکه در زنجیره معدن و صنایع معدنی خبرها امیدوارکننده است، گفت: فقط شرکت ملی مس و فولاد مبارکه افزون بر 4 میلیارد یورو پروژه توسعه ای در اختیار دارند که در نهایت به تقویت حقوق سهامداران می انجامد.
> به گفته وی، ارزش طرح های توسعه شرکت های بزرگ معدن و صنایع معدنی، معادل 4.5 میلیاردیورو (به صورت ارزی) و 40هزار میلیارد تومان (به صورت ریالی) است.
> غریب پور با اعلام اینکه معدن و صنایع معدنی 24درصد بورس را تشکیل می دهند، تصریح کرد: آینده این شرکت ها از وضعیت کنونی بهتر خواهد بود و بازار رو به رشدی دارند.
> وی همچنین درباره ایمیدرو اظهار داشت: این سازمان دولتی است و فروش سهام شرکت های وابسته به ایمیدرو در اختیار دولت و سازمان خصوصی سازی است و خود فروشنده سهام نیست.
> غریب پور افزود: در حال حاضر شرکت مس با مدیریت ایمیدرو، 4 یا 5 شرکت از زیرمجموعه خود را آماده ورود به بورس کرده است.
> 
> 
> -----
> -----
> ------
> -------​رشته تحلیلی جالبیست
> و سوال اینکه ما در شرایط اضطرار حداکثر چند موشک در ماه میسازیم
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212316292511870976


Any chance of a brief translation/synopsis of the key points?


----------



## sha ah

It's all going to come down to a number of variables. I believe that Russia will sell Iran fighter jets but only if the deal is profitable enough on their end.

For example if Iran asks to purchase 20-40 fighter jets, then Russia can easily be swayed by the US and Zionists. However if Iran asks to purchase 100+ fighter jets, tanks, helicopter parts, perhaps technology transfers for Armata, SU-57, long term cooperation, then that's a different story.

Russia's economy isn't exactly booming and if we're talking about a deal worth tens of billions, perhaps over 100 billion, I do not see Russia refusing Iran.

China is also another option, however when it comes to passenger planes, China has a long way to go before they have a viable platform that Iran and other countries can depend on.

For the near future I see Iran buying Boeing and Airbus planes. Like I said, those companies are not doing well right now, so certainly Iran can squeeze an excellent bargain out of them.

In the future, Iran can perhaps cooperate with countries like Russia, China to build its own passenger planes, but in the near future, realistically, Iran's best option is Boeing and Airbus.

As for the Americans planting bombs in the passenger planes they sell to Iran, I'm sorry but I see that as being a little far fetched. Any plane / product that Iran purchases from the west will be thoroughly inspected, so I don't think it will be an issue.

As for fighter jets, yes China's j-10/J-11 are both decent options, however Russia is still ahead of the game when it comes to jet engines. I've heard that the Chinese have actually surpassed the Russians in other fields like avionics / radar, but as the saying goes, "the proof is in the pudding" China's stealth jets are powered by Russian jet engines.

You know an interesting option would be for Iran to purchase various parts from Russia, China and build its own hybrid SU-27 copy. For example, get the blueprints for the J-11 from China, built the airframe in Iran, then buy the jet engines from Russia and the avionics, radar from China and cobble them together.

However realistically i don't see either Russia or China cooperating with Iran in such a manner. Russia will surely set a precondition that Iran must buy complete fighter jets from them in order to make any kind of deal.

If a deal with Russia does go through, most likely it will include an initial batch of fighter jets being built in Russia, delivered to Iran, while simultaneously Russia helps Iran setup assembly lines inside the country to produce a portion of the jets in Iran.

Anyways, only time will tell what the future holds. Let's wait and see.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Do you think Russia and China want Iran to come out of the "sancions-isolation"? I think probably China does (as energy importer and being a confident economical power seeing Iran as export market), but Russia can't be trusted because they have some interests which differs or even collides with Iranian interests. Russia also hoped trump to win. That's why I'm not that sure if they will even want to sell fighter jets to Iran. And we need it urgently ASAP else we can't retaliate against the enemy or defend ourself fully without a strong airforce. The airdefence gap which we had is indeed alsmost closed, however our airforce is very very weak and we can't be a firm power without a strong airforce.
> 
> Iranian and Chinese interests are more connected. I even must say Iran should look as much as possible towards Chine for anything it wants to buy or import, even passenger planes. White westerners and jews will possibly put bombs inside planes if they sell it to Iran. Then they will check who steps inside the plane and they will let it explode above ocean if there is any important scientists among the passengers.


Another Houthi victory in Yemen: Video by Ansar Allah which shows assaults by the Houthis on several positions of the coalition led by Saudi Arabia in the region of Najran.

The Saudis have effectively been expelled from the northern tip of Yemen near Najran.

This is so humiliating for the Saudis. The 4th largest military budget on earth, higher than Russia. They have an excellent airforce, the best weapons money can buy, Abrams tanks, LAV armored vehicles, modern artillery, satellite intelligence, UAVs, etc but they're absolutely useless on the field.

I swear, without air superiority, the Houthis would easily sweep through Saudi territory and take Mecca, Medina and Riyadh within weeks. Even without air superiority, if the Houthis just had enough missiles, air defense systems and drones, they could do it.

The Saudis have essentially lost this war. The entire world knows it. It's just that MBS cannot and will not accept defeat. However I'm not sure which is worse ? Just admitting defeat or being humiliated over and over and over again and again and again. Unbelievable.

Honestly after the war in Yemen is over, Iran should consider sending a few hundred Houthi fighters to Syria. I'm pretty sure they would liberate Idlib without a few days. LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332759513246670849
Another operation near Jizan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Take few moments and remember a man who was murdered because of his Knowledge and because he loved his country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
6


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333477093754155015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Why aren't akhoonds being monitored by the authorities? There needs to some sort of oversight as there is very real potential for infiltration into the religion from outside and create more messes like that cult they created a hundred years ago and whose adherents are typically associated with treason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

WudangMaster said:


> Why aren't akhoonds being monitored by the authorities? There needs to some sort of oversight as there is very real potential for infiltration into the religion from outside and create more messes like that cult they created a hundred years ago and whose adherents are typically associated with treason.


هر چی ما می کشیم از این آخوندهاست یک جمله کلیشه ای و بسیار درست هست

شما وطن پرست ترین فرد ایرانی باش. اگه زیارت عاشورا رو بلد نباشی یا نماز جمعه نرفته باشی، امکان نداره تو یک سیستم اطلاعاتی راهت بدن
حالا یک من ریش داشته باش و این ها رو خط به خط حفظ باش، تا بالاترین و حساس ترین بخش های امنیتی سیستم می تونی بری بالا، حتی اگه جاسوس اسرائیل و آمریکا باشی. مگه برای یه جاسوس ریش گذاشتن و حفظ کردن کتاب های اسلام و شیعه کاری داره؟ نتیجه اش می شه اینکه دانشمند یا سردار ما رو به دقت دقیقاً موقعی که دلشون می خواد هدف قرار می دن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Arian said:


> هر چی ما می کشیم از این آخوندهاست یک جمله کلیشه ای و بسیار درست هست
> 
> شما وطن پرست ترین فرد ایرانی باش. اگه زیارت عاشورا رو بلد نباشی یا نماز جمعه نرفته باشی، امکان نداره تو یک سیستم اطلاعاتی راهت بدن
> حالا یک من ریش داشته باش و این ها رو خط به خط حفظ باش، تا بالاترین و حساس ترین بخش های امنیتی سیستم می تونی بری بالا، حتی اگه جاسوس اسرائیل و آمریکا باشی. مگه برای یه جاسوس ریش گذاشتن و حفظ کردن کتاب های اسلام و شیعه کاری داره؟ نتیجه اش می شه اینکه دانشمند یا سردار ما رو به دقت دقیقاً موقعی که دلشون می خواد هدف قرار می دن​


Tazegih daastan shenidam as yek aadam khor raiees bank markaz keh hamintor keh gofti baa reesh va bacheh akhoond baazi tavaanest arz khely ziad raa bedozdeh va saaken vancouver besheh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

@Sineva 









I Helped Negotiate the Iran Nuclear Deal. Here's How Joe Biden Could Revive It


It won't be easy, writes Baroness Catherine Ashton, one of the agreement's lead negotiators




time.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RΛIDEN

Philosopher said:


> *Iranian President Issues Order for Start of Special Security Protocols after N. Scientist’s Assassination*
> 
> TEHRAN (FNA)- Iranian President Hassan Rouhani ordered his ministers on Sunday to start adoption of necessary measures to prevent and confront acts of insecurity in the country after Iran's chief nuclear scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh was assassinated on Friday.
> 
> President Rouhani’s new order was issued in an extraordinary meeting of the cabinet in Tehran in the aftermath of the Friday terrorist attack against the Iranian nuclear scientist.
> Fakhrizadeh's car was targeted by an explosion and machinegun fire in Damavand's Absard 40 kilometers to the East of Tehran on Friday.
> The nuclear scientist and one of his companions were immediately taken to a nearby hospital but he could not be saved.
> 
> Eyewitness accounts confirmed that Fakhrizadeh's car came under attack first by a blast and then by terrorists who sprayed bullets at his car.
> 
> Early in 2018, the Israeli sources had acknowledged that Mossad had tried to assassinate an Iranian nuclear scientist, but its operation failed.
> 
> According to Fars News Agency, Mossad had gained access to Fakhrizadeh's name via a UN list which referred to him as a senior scientist of Iran's Defense Ministry's Physics Research Center.
> 
> After the terrorist attack on Friday, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) Major General Hossein Salami underlined that assassination of Fakhrizadeh may not undermine Iranians' resolve, and said revenge for the terror attack is already on the country's agenda.
> 
> General Salami extended condolences to Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei, martyr Fakhrizadeh's family, and the Iranian nation over the martyrdom of Head of the Research and Innovation Organization of Iran's Defense Ministry, Dr. Mohsen Fakhrizadeh, who was assassinated in an organized and pre-planned terrorist attack by the child-killing Israeli regime.
> 
> "The enemies of the Iranian nation, specially the masterminds, perpetrators and supporters of this crime, should also know that such crimes will not undermine the resolve of the Iranians to continue this glorious and power-generating path, and harsh revenge and punishment is on agenda for them," the IRGC chief commander stressed.
> 
> Also, Ayatollah Khamenei in a message condemned assassination of Fakhrizadeh, ordering officials to take action to punish the masterminds and perpetrators of the terror attack.
> 
> “Mr. Mohsen Fakhrizadeh, a prominent nuclear and defense scientist of the country, was martyred by criminal and cruel mercenaries. The unique scientific figure gave his dear and precious soul in the way of God for his great and lasting scientific efforts, and the high position of martyrdom is his divine reward,” Ayatollah Khamenei said in his message on Saturday.
> 
> “Two important issues should be seriously put on the agenda by all relevant officials; first, probing the crime and the definite punishment of those who perpetrated and ordered it; and second, pursuing and continuing the martyr's scientific and technical efforts in all the sectors in which he was engaged,” he added.
> Ayatollah Khamenei also extended his condolences to martyr Fakhrizadeh’s family, students and the scientific society of the country, wishing him the highest position before God.
> 
> President Rouhani had on Saturday condemned assassination of Fakhrizadeh, vowing retaliation for the criminal act.
> “All think-tanks and enemies of Iran should know well that the Iranian nation and officials are too brave and too couragous to leave this criminal act unanswered,” Rouhani said, addressing a meeting of the national coronavirus campaign headquarters in Tehran.
> 
> “The relevant officials will give a response to their crime in due time, and in addition, the Iranian nation is too wise and too smart to fall into the trap of the Zionists’ plot,” he added.
> 
> President Rouhani said that it seems some parties are after stirring chaos but “they should know that we are aware of their plots and they will not succeed in attaining their malicious goals”.
> 
> “The Zionist regime and those standing against Iran should know that the path of the country’s development and research will be paved rapidly” and a large number of other Iranian scientists like Fakhrizadeh will emerge to help, he added.
> 
> Iranian nuclear scientists have been the target of the western and Israeli spy agencies' assassination attempts in recent years.
> 
> In June 2012, Iran announced that its intelligence forces had identified and arrested all terrorist elements behind the assassination of the country's nuclear scientists.
> "All the elements involved in the assassinations of the country's nuclear scientists have been identified and arrested," Iran's Intelligence Ministry announced in a statement.
> 
> "A number of countries, whose territories and facilities had been misused by the Mossad-backed terrorist teams, have provided the Iranian officials with relevant information," the statement added.
> "Over the course of the investigations, all other elements behind the assassinations of the Iranian scientists Massoud Ali-Mohammadi, Majid Shahriari and Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan as well as Reza Qashqaei (Roshan's driver) have been apprehended," the statement read.
> 
> "Some of the perpetrators of the assassination of Dr. Fereidoun Abbasi, the current head of Iran's Atomic Energy Organization, are among those arrested," the ministry added.
> According to the statement, Iran's Intelligence Ministry had detected some of Mossad's bases within the territories of one of Iran's Western neighbors, which provided training and logistical support to the terrorist networks.
> In the fifth attack of its kind in two years, terrorists killed a 32-year-old Iranian scientist, Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan, and his driver on January 11, 2012.
> The blast took place on the second anniversary of the martyrdom of Iranian university professor and nuclear scientist, Massoud Ali Mohammadi, who was also assassinated in a terrorist bomb attack in Tehran in January 2010.
> The assassination method used in the bombing was similar to the 2010 terrorist bomb attacks against the then university professor, Fereidoun Abbassi Davani – who became the head of Iran's Atomic Energy Organization - and his colleague Majid Shahriari. While Abbasi Davani survived the attack, Shahriari was martyred.
> Another Iranian scientist, Dariush Rezaeinejad, was also assassinated through the same method on 23 July 2011.
> In a relevant development in January, 2015, the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) announced that it had thwarted an attempt by the Israeli intelligence forces to assassinate an Iranian nuclear scientist.
> “In the last two years, the Zionist enemy (Israel) was trying hard to assassinate an Iranian nuclear scientist, but the timely presence of the IRGC security forces thwarted the terrorist operation,” Deputy Chief Liaison Officer of Flight Guards Corps Colonel Ya’qoub Baqeri told FNA in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian President Issues Order for Start of Special Security Protocols after N. Scientist’s Assassination | Farsnews Agency




This order should've been issued when the first prominent figure was targetted and assassinated in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

RΛIDEN said:


> This order should've been issued when the first prominent figure was targetted and assassinated in Iran.


That clown is worthless. Even now, an ugly skank who was part of creating the jcpoa wants to discuss the missile program even before biden has taken office and the US no longer a participant. I truly hope any roach who is willing to even discuss nevermind compromise the missile program in any way is dunked in acid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

WudangMaster said:


> Why aren't akhoonds being monitored by the authorities? There needs to some sort of oversight as there is very real potential for infiltration into the religion from outside and create more messes like that cult they created a hundred years ago and whose adherents are typically associated with treason.



It's not as if clerics enjoyed an exemption from being monitored. Don't believe that. In the Islamic Republic there's even a Special Court for the Clergy. Also don't forget the demotion of grand ayatollah Shariatmadari at the beginning of the Revolution, a rather unique event in the history of Shia Islam.

The notion that just because you are a cleric or just because you externally appear religious, security agencies will blindly and stupidly let you access sensitive positions or areas without any verification is a fallacy.

When it comes to deviant cults manufactured from within the religion, authorities are vigilant as well. There's no chance of anything like the emergence of Babism or Bahaism happening today without authorities intervening.

Now as concerns this particular focus by liberals and supporters of the Rohani administration on Imam Hassan (as) in recent years, it's an eminently political ploy by which these people attempt to provide a religious justification for their soft stance towards the west and for their submissiveness to pressures.

These liberals must be stopped. Not only do I hope they'll be defeated at the upcoming presidential election, but also that their defeat will usher in their definitive sidelining from major decision making positons.

On a sidenote, those who claim all problems are stemming from people who sport a beard, while citing as an example their speculation that bearded infiltrators facilitated the martyrdoms of sardar Soleimani and Dr. Fakhrizadeh, are quick to forget that those great martyrs themselves used to have beards and were very religious people. Spies will always adapt to the environment they operate in, this much should be obvious to everyone... If the norm among government officials and civil servants was to be clean shaved (like prior to the Revolution), then guess how spies amongst them would look? Right, they'd be clean shaven too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Agree and with the beards the main point isn't' opposition to them but rather that a beard and aqeeq ring and tasbih and certain behaviour should make people even more skeptical because our culture is certainly mature and experienced enough through the wisdom of ages to be careful with people who really fit a certain role or character too perfectly. 
Also, clergy in the country need to be made to incorporate a bit more nationalism and all "pan" movements and preaching for them, even subtly, should be very quickly and harshly dealt with.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





This is a very enjoyable interview, still listening to it as I share the link.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

WudangMaster said:


> Agree and with the beards the main point isn't' opposition to them but rather that a beard and aqeeq ring and tasbih and certain behaviour should make people even more skeptical because our culture is certainly mature and experienced enough through the wisdom of ages to be careful with people who really fit a certain role or character too perfectly.
> Also, clergy in the country need to be made to incorporate a bit more nationalism and all "pan" movements and preaching for them, even subtly, should be very quickly and harshly dealt with.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very enjoyable interview, still listening to it as I share the link.



۲۱:۳۰ از اینجا گوش بدین‌
میگه روی پدافند هسته ای کار میکرد
پدافند هسته ای چیه
توییت فیلده یا تو مایه ضربه دوم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Do you think Russia and China want Iran to come out of the "sancions-isolation"? I think probably China does (as energy importer and being a confident economical power seeing Iran as export market), but Russia can't be trusted because they have some interests which differs or even collides with Iranian interests. Russia also hoped trump to win. That's why I'm not that sure if they will even want to sell fighter jets to Iran. And we need it urgently ASAP else we can't retaliate against the enemy or defend ourself fully without a strong airforce. The airdefence gap which we had is indeed alsmost closed, however our airforce is very very weak and we can't be a firm power without a strong airforce.
> 
> Iranian and Chinese interests are more connected. I even must say Iran should look as much as possible towards Chine for anything it wants to buy or import, even passenger planes. White westerners and jews will possibly put bombs inside planes if they sell it to Iran. Then they will check who steps inside the plane and they will let it explode above ocean if there is any important scientists among the passengers.


Rouhani administration is pro west. China approach to Iran, but I don't think Rouhani really interested. He prefer EU.


sha ah said:


> It's all going to come down to a number of variables. I believe that Russia will sell Iran fighter jets but only if the deal is profitable enough on their end.
> 
> For example if Iran asks to purchase 20-40 fighter jets, then Russia can easily be swayed by the US and Zionists. However if Iran asks to purchase 100+ fighter jets, tanks, helicopter parts, perhaps technology transfers for Armata, SU-57, long term cooperation, then that's a different story.
> 
> Russia's economy isn't exactly booming and if we're talking about a deal worth tens of billions, perhaps over 100 billion, I do not see Russia refusing Iran.
> 
> China is also another option, however when it comes to passenger planes, China has a long way to go before they have a viable platform that Iran and other countries can depend on.
> 
> For the near future I see Iran buying Boeing and Airbus planes. Like I said, those companies are not doing well right now, so certainly Iran can squeeze an excellent bargain out of them.
> 
> In the future, Iran can perhaps cooperate with countries like Russia, China to build its own passenger planes, but in the near future, realistically, Iran's best option is Boeing and Airbus.
> 
> As for the Americans planting bombs in the passenger planes they sell to Iran, I'm sorry but I see that as being a little far fetched. Any plane / product that Iran purchases from the west will be thoroughly inspected, so I don't think it will be an issue.
> 
> As for fighter jets, yes China's j-10/J-11 are both decent options, however Russia is still ahead of the game when it comes to jet engines. I've heard that the Chinese have actually surpassed the Russians in other fields like avionics / radar, but as the saying goes, "the proof is in the pudding" China's stealth jets are powered by Russian jet engines.
> 
> You know an interesting option would be for Iran to purchase various parts from Russia, China and build its own hybrid SU-27 copy. For example, get the blueprints for the J-11 from China, built the airframe in Iran, then buy the jet engines from Russia and the avionics, radar from China and cobble them together.
> 
> However realistically i don't see either Russia or China cooperating with Iran in such a manner. Russia will surely set a precondition that Iran must buy complete fighter jets from them in order to make any kind of deal.
> 
> If a deal with Russia does go through, most likely it will include an initial batch of fighter jets being built in Russia, delivered to Iran, while simultaneously Russia helps Iran setup assembly lines inside the country to produce a portion of the jets in Iran.
> 
> Anyways, only time will tell what the future holds. Let's wait and see.
> 
> 
> Another Houthi victory in Yemen: Video by Ansar Allah which shows assaults by the Houthis on several positions of the coalition led by Saudi Arabia in the region of Najran.
> 
> The Saudis have effectively been expelled from the northern tip of Yemen near Najran.
> 
> This is so humiliating for the Saudis. The 4th largest military budget on earth, higher than Russia. They have an excellent airforce, the best weapons money can buy, Abrams tanks, LAV armored vehicles, modern artillery, satellite intelligence, UAVs, etc but they're absolutely useless on the field.
> 
> I swear, without air superiority, the Houthis would easily sweep through Saudi territory and take Mecca, Medina and Riyadh within weeks. Even without air superiority, if the Houthis just had enough missiles, air defense systems and drones, they could do it.
> 
> The Saudis have essentially lost this war. The entire world knows it. It's just that MBS cannot and will not accept defeat. However I'm not sure which is worse ? Just admitting defeat or being humiliated over and over and over again and again and again. Unbelievable.
> 
> Honestly after the war in Yemen is over, Iran should consider sending a few hundred Houthi fighters to Syria. I'm pretty sure they would liberate Idlib without a few days. LOL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332759513246670849
> Another operation near Jizan


Facts check:
China fighter jet were powered by Russian engine before, not any more. New fighter jets have been using domestic engine for quite some years.
Your info is outdated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

China still imports turbofan engines from Russia and has some ways to go before it's jet engines can match what Russia produces.


"To be sure, China still imports turbofan engines from Russia as it struggles to perfect domestic alternatives such as the WS-10B and eventually the powerful WS-15"









Why China’s Latest Jets Are Surpassing Russia’s Top Fighters


Since the consolidation of Communist party rule over mainland China in 1949, China’s military aviation sector has owed a tremendous debt to the Russian Bear. However, according to a new study, the apprentice may have surpassed the master as Chinese jets lead in radar, weapons and stealth technology.




www.forbes.com





"However, the appropriation strategy remains constrained by bottleneck technologies due to lack of testing data and industrial ecology. This problem is starkly illustrated by China’s ongoing difficulty in producing a high-quality indigenous jet engine... The problem of technology mismatch, at its root, is that the thief lacks trade secrets and human capital associated with the manufacturing and assembly of a system"









China's Air Force Is Being Held Back By Its Terrible Jet Engines


What can Beijing do?




nationalinterest.org





"While China appear to have had little problem with aerodynamic and avionics development, reliable, world-class jet engines have thus far eluded them."









80 Years From Invention, China Is Struggling With Jet Engines


The jet engine has a long and storied history. Its development occurred spontaneously amongst several unrelated groups in the early 20th Century. Frank Whittle submitted a UK patent on a design in …




hackaday.com







vi-va said:


> Rouhani administration is pro west. China approach to Iran, but I don't think Rouhani really interested. He prefer EU.
> 
> Facts check:
> China fighter jet were powered by Russian engine before, not any more. New fighter jets have been using domestic engine for quite some years.
> Your info is outdated.


----------



## vi-va

sha ah said:


> China still imports turbofan engines from Russia and has a long way to go before it's jet engines can match what Russia produces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why China’s Latest Jets Are Surpassing Russia’s Top Fighters
> 
> 
> Since the consolidation of Communist party rule over mainland China in 1949, China’s military aviation sector has owed a tremendous debt to the Russian Bear. However, according to a new study, the apprentice may have surpassed the master as Chinese jets lead in radar, weapons and stealth technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Air Force Is Being Held Back By Its Terrible Jet Engines
> 
> 
> What can Beijing do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalinterest.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 Years From Invention, China Is Struggling With Jet Engines
> 
> 
> The jet engine has a long and storied history. Its development occurred spontaneously amongst several unrelated groups in the early 20th Century. Frank Whittle submitted a UK patent on a design in …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hackaday.com


Come on. No wonder so many Iranians in west brainwashed.
Don't use notorious national interest website, or forbes as reference.
National interest is so low, it's hardly can be called propaganda. National interest == VOA.

China has been using WS-10 for many years. 100% made in China. No imported parts at all.
WS-15 is on the way, on par with CFM56-7.

Your info is not only outdated, but lack of knowledge.

Don't talk about technology which you have no clue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

"It’s not clear why though it likely has to do with China’s inability to make jet engines... Although China has made great strides in manufacturing aircraft, it has struggled with designing high-performance afterburning turbofan engines, especially subfields such as metallurgy."









Reports Say China Has a New Jet Fighter in the Works. Here's What We Know.


While technically "new," the jet is likely something we’ve seen before.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## vi-va

sha ah said:


> "It’s not clear why though it likely has to do with China’s inability to make jet engines... Although China has made great strides in manufacturing aircraft, it has struggled with designing high-performance afterburning turbofan engines, especially subfields such as metallurgy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reports Say China Has a New Jet Fighter in the Works. Here's What We Know.
> 
> 
> While technically "new," the jet is likely something we’ve seen before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.popularmechanics.com


Enough BS.
WS-10 is everywhere you can easily find in China fighter jet.
If you choose to believe rumor instead of facts, no wonder Iranian in west like you brainwashed so easily.


----------



## sha ah

Exclusive: U.S. grants GE license to sell engines for China's new airplane


The Trump administration on Tuesday granted a license to General Electric Co <GE.N> to supply engines for China's new COMAC C919 passenger jet, a spokeswoman for the company said.




www.reuters.com







vi-va said:


> Enough BS.
> WS-10 is everywhere you can easily find in China fighter jet.
> If you choose to believe rumor instead of facts, no wonder Iranian like you brainwashed so easily.


----------



## vi-va

sha ah said:


> Exclusive: U.S. grants GE license to sell engines for China's new airplane
> 
> 
> The Trump administration on Tuesday granted a license to General Electric Co <GE.N> to supply engines for China's new COMAC C919 passenger jet, a spokeswoman for the company said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


that's not fighter jet engine at all. not after burner engine.
let me put it this way.
China is a developing country, invaded, humiliated for 100 damn years.
China back on her feet, struggle to survive, and prosper.
New China was sanctioned, embargoed, surrounded by rivals, enemies since 1949.

We have some shortcomings, sure. US has shortcomings as well, not a single country can do everything in real world.

China can produce WS-18 for Y-20 large military transport aircraft. Which means we can do C-919 engine as well.

The thing is, C-919 is not military jet, it's civil one. You have to get airworthiness certificate from EU and US, such as FAA. Otherwise it's hard to sell C-919 overseas.

Also WS-18 is not as mature as western CFM-56, it totally ok for military, but not as good as Leap engine, such as fuel efficiency, reliability, maintenance and so on.

But it's safe to say, China is the only country out of western world, which can produce almost everything all by herself.

China military assets all made in China. Including engines, electronic systems, navigation systems, avionics system.

We don't rely on any western countries on military. We were/are embargoed for damn 70 years, and we managed to do all by ourselves.


----------



## sha ah

When it comes to producing fighter jets and specifically jet engines, there are only a handful of nations that are competitive in that field. China has come a long way in the last 2 decades, there's no doubt about that. However at the end of the day the WS-10 is still a copy and the best jet engines that China produces simply do not stack up against the best that western nations or even Russia currently produce. China still has some ways to go. That's nothing to be ashamed of, on the contrary, you should be proud of how far China has come in such a short period of time.



vi-va said:


> that's not fighter jet engine at all. not after burner engine.
> let me put it this way.
> China is a developing country, invaded, humiliated for 100 damn years.
> China back on her feet, struggle to survive, and prosper.
> New China was sanctioned, embargoed, surrounded by rivals, enemies since 1949.
> 
> We have some shortcomings, sure. US has shortcomings as well, not a single country can do everything in real world.
> 
> China can produce WS-18 for Y-20 large military transport aircraft. Which means we can do C-919 engine as well.
> 
> The thing is, C-919 is not military jet, it's civil one. You have to get airworthiness certificate from EU and US, such as FAA. Otherwise it's hard to sell C-919 overseas.
> 
> Also WS-18 is not as mature as western CFM-56, it totally ok for military, but not as good as Leap engine, such as fuel efficiency, reliability, maintenance and so on.
> 
> But it's safe to say, China is the only country out of western world, which can produce almost everything all by herself.
> 
> China military assets all made in China. Including engines, electronic systems, navigation systems, avionics system.
> 
> We don't rely on any western countries on military. We were/are embargoed for damn 70 years, and we managed to do all by ourselves.


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> @Sineva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Helped Negotiate the Iran Nuclear Deal. Here's How Joe Biden Could Revive It
> 
> 
> It won't be easy, writes Baroness Catherine Ashton, one of the agreement's lead negotiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com


Its rather funny that for an article that has in its title: "Here's How Joe Biden Could Revive It[the jcpoa]",it seems to be almost completely lacking in any ideas on how this could actually be done.Predictably its just simply more of the same tired old western platitudes and pie-in-the-sky bullsh!t,ie long on fake optimism and short on vital critical details,especially on the detail of the sort of real guarantees that the west would have to provide to ensure that yet another right wing us regime could not effectively sabotage the deal few years down the line.
I suspect that they`re hoping that rouhanis desperation to try and savage something of his reputation from this debacle will lead to him happily returning to the original deal sans any need for western guarantees or compensation for its past bad faith dealings.
I think it shows that either some western and iranian politicians were[are] still so desperate for a deal that they simply didnt care about any of the really important details,or that the west simply played some very gullible iranian politicians in the hope of buying time so that something else would come along ie regime change,which would ensure that the west would either not have to make any real concessions or to have to live up to the ones that they had previously made.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

sha ah said:


> When it comes to producing fighter jets and specifically jet engines, there are only a handful of nations that are competitive in that field. China has come a long way in the last 2 decades, there's no doubt about that. However at the end of the day the WS-10 is still a copy and the best jet engines that China produces simply do not stack up against the best that western nations or even Russia currently produce. China still has some ways to go. That's nothing to be ashamed of, on the contrary, you should be proud of how far China has come in such a short period of time.


Thanks. I am not blindly patriotic. I am just saying the facts.

US has better engines than China for sure. 

British Rolls-Royce has civil engine which is on par with GE in some category, but not in the category in CFM-56.

France Safran has military engines with dry thrust 50.04 kN and 75 kN (17,000 lbf) with afterburner. not i CFM-56 category neigher.

Russia has engines like Klimov RD-93MA with try thrust 50.4 kN and 85.6 kN with afterburner. Also Saturn AL-31FL with dry thrust 74.5 kN, and 122.58 kN (27,560 lbf) with afterburner on par with CFM-56.

Russian engines covers a large range of thrust, including the engines for smaller fighter jet, JF-17, su-30, civil jet, and large military transport jet. 

By and large Russia is military independent, so Russians have to develop their own engines all by themselves. While France, British doesn't. 

China is exactly the same as Russia. We have to and managed to develop our own engines, all of them. From smaller thrust, to very large thrust.

Engine cost a lot of time, as well as money, experience. China is late comer, sure. But catching up very quickly.

I would say, China and US will be the most advanced engine producer in next decade. Because we invest a hell a lot money and engineers.

China investment covers all range of thrust as well as new technologies, such as 
*Adaptive Versatile Engine*









Adaptive Versatile Engine Technology - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





But regarding ws-10, it's good enough and better than AL-31FL. WS-15 is on par with CFM-56 7.

WS-15 will take anther several years, but so far everything on track.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FIIL

vi-va said:


> Thanks. I am not blindly patriotic. I am just saying the facts.
> 
> US has better engines than China for sure.
> 
> British Rolls-Royce has civil engine which is on par with GE in some category, but not in the category in CFM-56.
> 
> France Safran has military engines with dry thrust 50.04 kN and 75 kN (17,000 lbf) with afterburner. not i CFM-56 category neigher.
> 
> Russia has engines like Klimov RD-93MA with try thrust 50.4 kN and 85.6 kN with afterburner. Also Saturn AL-31FL with dry thrust 74.5 kN, and 122.58 kN (27,560 lbf) with afterburner on par with CFM-56.
> 
> Russian engines covers a large range of thrust, including the engines for smaller fighter jet, JF-17, su-30, civil jet, and large military transport jet.
> 
> By and large Russia is military independent, so Russians have to develop their own engines all by themselves. While France, British doesn't.
> 
> China is exactly the same as Russia. We have to and managed to develop our own engines, all of them. From smaller thrust, to very large thrust.
> 
> Engine cost a lot of time, as well as money, experience. China is late comer, sure. But catching up very quickly.
> 
> I would say, China and US will be the most advanced engine producer in next decade. Because we invest a hell a lot money and engineers.
> 
> China investment covers all range of thrust as well as new technologies, such as
> *Adaptive Versatile Engine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive Versatile Engine Technology - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But regarding ws-10, it's good enough and better than AL-31FL. WS-15 is on par with CFM-56 7.
> 
> WS-15 will take anther several years, but so far everything on track.


看了伊朗的新闻，有点同情，结果搜到这里，看了几个帖子真的服气了。以前只是听说，真的是眼见为实，伊朗人真的不愧是跟印度颇有渊源的民族，印度味太冲了。一样的心比天高命比纸薄。看见你感觉你人不错特地注册一个号给你留个言，我觉得别跟他们费口舌了，划不来。这种心态的民族真的是能离多远躲多远。吃的亏还不够多吗？出尔反尔哪天又不知道把你给卖了。希望伊朗出卖中兴只是个传闻，不然太TM恶心了

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

FIIL said:


> 看了伊朗的新闻，有点同情，结果搜到这里，看了几个帖子真的服气了。以前只是听说，真的是眼见为实，伊朗人真的不愧是跟印度颇有渊源的民族，印度味太冲了。一样的心比天高命比纸薄。看见你感觉你人不错特地注册一个号给你留个言，我觉得别跟他们费口舌了，划不来。这种心态的民族真的是能离多远躲多远。吃的亏还不够多吗？出尔反尔哪天又不知道把你给卖了。希望伊朗出卖中兴只是个传闻，不然太TM恶心了


those are Iranians live in west.
I knew quite a lot of people live in Iran. I knew Iran very well. There are Iranians patriotic, there are Iranians pro west. Same as Chinese.
It's fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

vi-va said:


> those are Iranians live in west.
> I knew quite a lot of people live in Iran. I knew Iran very well. There are Iranians patriotic, there are Iranians pro west. Same as Chinese.
> It's fine.



Compared to India, China has a much more extensive presence in Iran. On every level. The difference is about proportional to the gap between the respective sizes China's and India's economies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

SalarHaqq said:


> Compared to India, China has a much more extensive presence in Iran. On every level. The difference is about proportional to the gap between the respective sizes China's and India's economies.


Also China value Iran much more.
Iran is oil exporter for India, as well as balancer against Gulf countries, and Pakistan.
India play the Iran card to threaten Gulf countries to keep silence on Kashmir curfew and lock down.

But when US under Trump administration threaten India for Iran oil import, India backed off immediately.
US-India is way more important than Iran-India relationship. India can not bear the US-India relationship damage for Iran's sake.

Iran is more important for China. China see Iran as pivot of ME, an independent player in ME. None of other countries in ME are independent, all of them relies on west, say it KSA, Iraq, Syria, Egypt. Iran is the only one who choose what to do by herself.

So there are mutual interest and cooperation between Iran and China. While other ME countries have to obey or follow western rules.

By and large, ME is west play ground, those countries are toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arian

FIIL said:


> 看了伊朗的新闻，有点同情，结果搜到这里，看了几个帖子真的服气了。以前只是听说，真的是眼见为实，伊朗人真的不愧是跟印度颇有渊源的民族，印度味太冲了。一样的心比天高命比纸薄。看见你感觉你人不错特地注册一个号给你留个言，我觉得别跟他们费口舌了，划不来。这种心态的民族真的是能离多远躲多远。吃的亏还不够多吗？出尔反尔哪天又不知道把你给卖了。希望伊朗出卖中兴只是个传闻，不然太TM恶心了


Do you want me to show you the videos of Chinese people crying and apologizing for the atrocities of their country and spreading the Chinese virus to the world? They're still on YouTube, I believe. I can find them for you if you think China doesn't have pro-West people.


----------



## FIIL

Arian said:


> Do you want me to show you the videos of Chinese people crying and apologizing for the atrocities of their country and spreading the Chinese virus to the world? They're still on YouTube, I believe. I can find them for you if you think China doesn't have pro-West people.


Thanks for the offer. I couldn't care less about it. To be fair I am pro west and that's why I am in the US. You didn't get what I was talking since we don't have common language. I don't even like what that chinese guy was saying. I just like his personality. Let's just save it. And I apologize to you if you are affected by Chinese Virus, wish you all the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

FIIL said:


> Thanks for the offer. I couldn't care less about it. To be fair I am pro west and that's why I am in the US. You didn't get what I was talking since we don't have common language. I don't even like what that chinese guy was saying. I just like his personality. Let's just save it. And I apologize to you if you are affected by Chinese Virus, wish you all the best!


Well, Google translate said that you were comparing Iran to India and the other Chinese guy said that Iran had both nationalists and pro-West people. I'm sorry if I misunderstood you. And by the Chinese virus, I was referring to the emotional and irrational reaction of those Chinese people, mostly Chinese Americans, that recorded those YouTube videos. My point was that each country has people with different, and sometimes opposing views. As far as I'm concerned, covid-19 has nothing to do with China in particular, except that it was first discovered there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

Arian said:


> Well, Google translate said that you were comparing Iran to India and the other Chinese guy said that Iran had both nationalists and pro-West people. I'm sorry if I misunderstood you. And by the Chinese virus, I was referring to the emotional and irrational reaction of those Chinese people, mostly Chinese Americans, that recorded those YouTube videos. My point was that each country has people with different, and sometimes opposing views. As far as I'm concerned, covid-19 has nothing to do with China in particular, except that it was first discovered there.


Thanks. There are research report in Italy that they found coivd-19 in blood sample back in mid 2019.

I would say Iran and China has a lot of similarity, especially history. I am a history fan. I compared both countries history, it's astonishing that they are somehow synchronized.

Iran has longer history, longer than most countries in the world. China Iran history synchronized but there is a time difference.

While both suffered a lot especially in recent 200 years, both survived. The culture, language, people still fighting for better life.

Most importantly, Iran as a culture identity, as well as language has much bigger influence beyond Iran border.

Iran is one of the handful countries dare to say no to the former colonizer. No matter it's UK, or Yankees, or Russians.

I observed Iran for quite some years, I knew what Iran is capable of. Can't wait to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## zhxy

FIIL said:


> 看了伊朗的新闻，有点同情，结果搜到这里，看了几个帖子真的服气了。以前只是听说，真的是眼见为实，伊朗人真的不愧是跟印度颇有渊源的民族，印度味太冲了。一样的心比天高命比纸薄。看见你感觉你人不错特地注册一个号给你留个言，我觉得别跟他们费口舌了，划不来。这种心态的民族真的是能离多远躲多远。吃的亏还不够多吗？出尔反尔哪天又不知道把你给卖了。希望伊朗出卖中兴只是个传闻，不然太TM恶心了



The same is true for Armenia. There are many Chinese who sympathize with Armenia but they do not know:

Many Armenians believe in the western media. They think that China wants Armenia to fall into a debt trap, They think that China is a terrorist country (Xinjiang) ...

Recently, on reddit, fewer Armenians insulted China because they spent more time insulting Putin and Russia, claiming they lost the war because Putin betrayed Armenia. (At peace, they were pro-Western and anti-Russian, but during the war they wanted Russia to protect them)

*There should be no sympathy or hostility to any nation. All nations and peoples are pragmatic. Many hopes, many disappointments.*


@FIIL @vi-va

Don't react to it. Let them vent themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## makranman

vi-va said:


> Thanks. There are research report in Italy that they found coivd-19 in blood sample back in mid 2019.
> 
> I would say Iran and China has a lot of similarity, especially history. I am a history fan. I compared both countries history, it's astonishing that they are somehow synchronized.
> 
> Iran has longer history, longer than most countries in the world. China Iran history synchronized but there is a time difference.
> 
> While both suffered a lot especially in recent 200 years, both survived. The culture, language, people still fighting for better life.
> 
> Most importantly, Iran as a culture identity, as well as language has much bigger influence beyond Iran border.
> 
> Iran is one of the handful countries dare to say no to the former colonizer. No matter it's UK, or Yankees, or Russians.
> 
> I observed Iran for quite some years, I knew what Iran is capable of. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> View attachment 692244



now i don't want to ruin anyones day, but i've been to unis in iran, and i can assure you, out of those 300000 stem students, at most 20000 of them had something to offer and were actually worth something, and most of those left iran for US or EU or...


----------



## skyshadow

*Massive cyber attack against a big insurance company in Israel, no words yet about the hackers origin 

The hackers already got Shirbit DB's data. *



*Personal information leaked in suspected cyberattack on Shirbit insurance*


*The blackShadow hacker group tweeted photos of ID cards, drivers licenses and forms containing private information including names and addresses.


The company reportedly has many customers who work in the government, including the president of the Tel Aviv District Court, Gilad Noitel. 










Personal information leaked in suspected cyberattack on Shirbit insurance


The blackShadow hacker group tweeted photos of ID cards, drivers licenses and forms containing private information including names and addresses.




www.jpost.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

makranman said:


> now i don't want to ruin anyones day, but i've been to unis in iran, and i can assure you, out of those 300000 stem students, at most 20000 of them had something to offer and were actually worth something, and most of those left iran for US or EU or...


That I am not sure.
Compare what you have in Pahlavi, I would say Iran has hope.
If you still with Pahlavi, Iran is doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

30 years ago India and China were on par in terms of their economies. Now China is nearing superpower status, while India still has serious issue with illiteracy, poverty and sanitation.

The difference between India and China is that the Chinese are not only playing the nation building / geo politics game to be a contender, but rather to win. This is alarming to the west, realizing how quickly China is rising in various fields, they're horrified of being surpassed by China.

The Indians still have an inferiority complex regarding the white man and the west, whereas many Chinese believe that they're culturally superior to the decadent west and that they can become the worlds leading premier nation.

China is a strong, independent nation. India takes orders from the west on command and even before Trump says jump, they say "how high sir?" It's terrible because even when the Indians have leverage in certain situations, they still sell themselves short.

Just look at Chabahar port. The US under Trumps maximum pressure campaign against Iran, wanted India to pull out of any and all agreements between India-Iran. Of course India could have used their market size alone to convince the US to back off regarding Chabahar. They could have simply said "Iran/Chabahar is a long term strategic bulwark/counter against Pakistan" They could have easily set it as a red line, but instead they simply bowed down to Trump.

I mean even Iraq made the US back off regarding energy deals with Iran, because the Iraqis simply told the US that Iran, being Iraq's next door neighbor, is too vital for Iraq to simply cut all ties. However the Indians basically bowed down to America and China took full advantage.

Chabahar was going to be vital for India to send freight directly from the Indian Ocean / Persian Gulf, north through Iran, into various markets, leading to Europe. Now that China has moved in on Chabahar, India will have two options, send freight using the much longer route, via Suez, or send freight via the Persian Gulf / Iran with permission from China.

That's the difference between a sovereign nation, an independent nation and a subservient vassal state. Iran under the Shah, I mean if the revolution never would have happened, it could be argued that today Iran would be more advanced economically, however Iran would simply be another subservient US vassal, taking orders on command, rather than making decisions independently.

Yes right now Iran's economy is going through a hard time, but the Iranian leadership are thinking of the long term. I mean it's easy to be a slave and slaves are always more comfortable and eat better than those who fight for their independence and freedom.

China went through a hard time for decades. I mean until 1970, the UN still recognized Taiwan as the rightful China and Taiwan even occupied China's seat at the UN until then. Looking at the big picture, long term, Iran in the next few decades, I believe that Iran's future will be much brighter than most nations in the region. Say what you will but at the end of the day there are no US bases in Iran, no foreign troops and Iran is not taking orders from any nation.

A few decades ago, half of Iran's population was illiterate and Iran was not producing much. Now Iran is producing everything under the sun and advancing in many fields while many western puppet states can't even build their own toilets. Look at the Saudis for example, hundreds of billions spent on US weapons, but their army is embaressing. They can't even defeat the Houthi rebels in Yemen, the poorest Arab country in the world.

As far as Iran-China relations go, Iran since the revolution, has proven that it is a reliable partner. Whether it is with Syria, North Korea, Venezuela, Iran does not abandon its friends. From an economic standpoint, China-Iran trade is a fraction of China-US trade. However recently the US has shown its true colors and now that China is about to surpass the west, you see anti Chinese rhetoric and sentiment rising in the west.

In this context Iran can be a reliable partner to China is various fields, whether its cooperation in military, economic or scientific fields. The Persian Gulf Arabs will turn their back on China at the flick of a finger from their western masters, but Iran will stand firm and will not rescind on its commitments.

Only time will tell, but in the context of global geopolitics, countries like Iran, Russia, China can form mutually beneficial, long term collective agreements that entail cooperation and mutual prosperity for extended periods of time.



vi-va said:


> Also China value Iran much more.
> Iran is oil exporter for India, as well as balancer against Gulf countries, and Pakistan.
> India play the Iran card to threaten Gulf countries to keep silence on Kashmir curfew and lock down.
> 
> But when US under Trump administration threaten India for Iran oil import, India backed off immediately.
> US-India is way more important than Iran-India relationship. India can not bear the US-India relationship damage for Iran's sake.
> 
> Iran is more important for China. China see Iran as pivot of ME, an independent player in ME. None of other countries in ME are independent, all of them relies on west, say it KSA, Iraq, Syria, Egypt. Iran is the only one who choose what to do by herself.
> 
> So there are mutual interest and cooperation between Iran and China. While other ME countries have to obey or follow western rules.
> 
> By and large, ME is west play ground, those countries are toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## vi-va

sha ah said:


> 30 years ago India and China were on par in terms of their economies. Now China is nearing superpower status, while India still has serious issue with illiteracy, poverty and sanitation.
> 
> The difference between India and China is that the Chinese are not only playing the nation building / geo politics game to be a contender, but rather to win. This is alarming to the west, realizing how quickly China is rising in various fields, they're horrified of being surpassed by China.
> 
> The Indians still have an inferiority complex regarding the white man and the west, whereas many Chinese believe that they're culturally superior to the decadent west and that they can become the worlds leading premier nation.
> 
> China is a strong, independent nation. India takes orders from the west on command and even before Trump says jump, they say "how high sir?" It's terrible because even when the Indians have leverage in certain situations, they still sell themselves short.
> 
> Just look at Chabahar port. The US under Trumps maximum pressure campaign against Iran, wanted India to pull out of any and all agreements between India-Iran. Of course India could have used their market size alone to convince the US to back off regarding Chabahar. They could have simply said "Iran/Chabahar is a long term strategic bulwark/counter against Pakistan" They could have easily set it as a red line, but instead they simply bowed down to Trump.
> 
> I mean even Iraq made the US back off regarding energy deals with Iran, because the Iraqis simply told the US that Iran, being Iraq's next door neighbor, is too vital for Iraq to simply cut all ties. However the Indians basically bowed down to America and China took full advantage.
> 
> Chabahar was going to be vital for India to send freight directly from the Indian Ocean / Persian Gulf, north through Iran, into various markets, leading to Europe. Now that China has moved in on Chabahar, India will have two options, send freight using the much longer route, via Suez, or send freight via the Persian Gulf / Iran with permission from China.
> 
> That's the difference between a sovereign nation, an independent nation and a subservient vassal state. Iran under the Shah, I mean if the revolution never would have happened, it could be argued that today Iran would be more advanced economically, however Iran would simply be another subservient US vassal, taking orders on command, rather than making decisions independently.
> 
> Yes right now Iran's economy is going through a hard time, but the Iranian leadership are thinking of the long term. I mean it's easy to be a slave and slaves are always more comfortable and eat better than those who fight for their independence and freedom.
> 
> China went through a hard time for decades. I mean until 1970, the UN still recognized Taiwan as the rightful China and Taiwan even occupied China's seat at the UN until then. Looking at the big picture, long term, Iran in the next few decades, I believe that Iran's future will be much brighter than most nations in the region. Say what you will but at the end of the day there are no US bases in Iran, no foreign troops and Iran is not taking orders from any nation.
> 
> A few decades ago, half of Iran's population was illiterate and Iran was not producing much. Now Iran is producing everything under the sun and advancing in many fields while many western puppet states can't even build their own toilets. Look at the Saudis for example, hundreds of billions spent on US weapons, but their army is embaressing. They can't even defeat the Houthi rebels in Yemen, the poorest Arab country in the world.
> 
> As far as Iran-China relations go, Iran since the revolution, has proven that it is a reliable partner. Whether it is with Syria, North Korea, Venezuela, Iran does not abandon its friends. From an economic standpoint, China-Iran trade is a fraction of China-US trade. However recently the US has shown its true colors and now that China is about to surpass the west, you see anti Chinese rhetoric and sentiment rising in the west.
> 
> In this context Iran can be a reliable partner to China is various fields, whether its cooperation in military, economic or scientific fields. The Persian Gulf Arabs will turn their back on China at the flick of a finger from their western masters, but Iran will stand firm and will not rescind on its commitments.
> 
> Only time will tell, but in the context of global geopolitics, countries like Iran, Russia, China can form mutually beneficial, long term collective agreements that entail cooperation and mutual prosperity for extended periods of time.


well said, well said.

Only one thing many misunderstood China and India.
China and India was never on par since 2241 years ago. 
In 1970s, the economic number may seems similar, but in reality, China is a nation with a hard core, India is not, not even today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## makranman

vi-va said:


> That I am not sure.
> Compare what you have in Pahlavi, I would say Iran has hope.
> If you still with Pahlavi, Iran is doomed.


!@#$ pahlavi. they are long gone. nothing changes that. we are living in IRI. not the imperial iran.
my point is, do not take official numbers and news about science and technology in iran seriously. the industrial and academic ecosystem in iran are sick. they can not communicate well. that is why those big numbers mean nothing.


----------



## Dariush the Great

vi-va said:


> Thanks. There are research report in Italy that they found coivd-19 in blood sample back in mid 2019.
> 
> I would say Iran and China has a lot of similarity, especially history. I am a history fan. I compared both countries history, it's astonishing that they are somehow synchronized.
> 
> Iran has longer history, longer than most countries in the world. China Iran history synchronized but there is a time difference.
> 
> While both suffered a lot especially in recent 200 years, both survived. The culture, language, people still fighting for better life.
> 
> Most importantly, Iran as a culture identity, as well as language has much bigger influence beyond Iran border.
> 
> Iran is one of the handful countries dare to say no to the former colonizer. No matter it's UK, or Yankees, or Russians.
> 
> I observed Iran for quite some years, I knew what Iran is capable of. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> View attachment 692244


China is very liked in Iran because it is the only nation who dares to trade with Iran under immense American pressure. Chinese civilization and culture and sophistication is there for all of us to see. I wish Iran-China relationship expand much further than what is today. Thank you Chinese brothers for standing with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Beautiful Iran..*.
where else can you find fall and desert scenes within 3 hours car drive..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## WudangMaster

This is very funny and sad at the same time. I can understand maga Americans, but maga Iranians; vaay vaay vaay vaay vaay... 
The music video they created is beyond hilarious! Comparing the orange abomination to the Sun! lol!!!!!! 
Few people d*** ride for trump here as much as that kid in Toronto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## homar

makranman said:


> now i don't want to ruin anyones day, but i've been to unis in iran, and i can assure you, out of those 300000 stem students, at most 20000 of them had something to offer and were actually worth something, and most of those left iran for US or EU or...



I studied engineering at two different universities in the UK (both Russell Group), and I'd say that the figures for the UK and US are worse than that. Of those attending the select few top universities, my belief is that no more than 20% of graduates are competent. When you take all the universities in the country, that figure will probably drop well below 2%.

Overall, my experiences with Iranian-origin engineers have been much better than with British or American engineers. That experience may be skewed somewhat, but my point is that you shouldn't assume that Iran is alone in this regard. The UK also has a "brain drain" problem, though perhaps not to the same extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hormuz

nice analysis from ostad raefipour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

مقصر اصلی جسارت پیدا کردن جندگانی مثل الیزابت امینی، دیوث هایی مثل روحانی و ظریف و جهانگیری هستند که اجازه دادن در این هشت سال هر بی شرفی هر چیزی که دلش می خواد علیه امنیت ملی بگه و از همه بیشتر قوه قضائیه و قوانین تخمی اسلامی هستند که دختر مردم رو برای یک تار مو می برند پلیس امنیت اما چنین فاحشه هایی رو حتی یک جریمه نقدی هم نمی کنند

جنده هایی مثل این زن، باید تا آخر عمر به یک جای بی آب و علف تبعید بشن تا کسی دیگه جرأت چنین توهینی به شخصیت های ملی رو نکنه​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

Arian said:


> مقصر اصلی جسارت پیدا کردن جندگانی مثل الیزابت امینی، دیوث هایی مثل روحانی و ظریف و جهانگیری هستند که اجازه دادن در این هشت سال هر بی شرفی هر چیزی که دلش می خواد علیه امنیت ملی بگه و از همه بیشتر قوه قضائیه و قوانین تخمی اسلامی هستند که دختر مردم رو برای یک تار مو می برند پلیس امنیت اما چنین فاحشه هایی رو حتی یک جریمه نقدی هم نمی کنند
> 
> جنده هایی مثل این خانم، باید تا آخر عمر به یک جای بی آب و علف تبعید بشن تا کسی دیگه جرأت چنین توهینی به شخصیت های ملی نکنه​View attachment 692400​


Zendeh Baashi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333860512384184320

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Arian said:


> مقصر اصلی جسارت پیدا کردن جندگانی مثل الیزابت امینی، دیوث هایی مثل روحانی و ظریف و جهانگیری هستند که اجازه دادن در این هشت سال هر بی شرفی هر چیزی که دلش می خواد علیه امنیت ملی بگه و از همه بیشتر قوه قضائیه و قوانین تخمی اسلامی هستند که دختر مردم رو برای یک تار مو می برند پلیس امنیت اما چنین فاحشه هایی رو حتی یک جریمه نقدی هم نمی کنند
> 
> جنده هایی مثل این خانم، باید تا آخر عمر به یک جای بی آب و علف تبعید بشن تا کسی دیگه جرأت چنین توهینی به شخصیت های ملی نکنه​View attachment 692400​



People in the UK and France that had shown happiness after terrorit attacks got long Prison sentences......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333860512384184320




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333865524057567235

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

ویدیوی قدیمی از هفت سال پیش با اطلاعات خیلی جالب
لحن صحبت عین گروه رجوی

اشاره به ویلای ابسرد ایشون در هفت سال پیش
اشاره به فعالیتهای خجیر پیش از اتفاق خجیر
اشاره به *ساخت* چند سایز مختلف بمب! بر محور اورانیوم
اشاره به تحقیقات ای ام پی و پلوتونیوم

با دقت به سوت صدای گوینده متوجه میشین که دندونهاش مصنوعیه و سن و سالی داشته





اینجا در دقیقه شش میگه پروژه طراحی و ساخته شد ولی حرفی از ازمایش اون نمیزنه

اینجا بگم که
یک متخصص هسته ای غربی عقیده داره ازمایش های هسته ای همگی موفق بودند و بر خلاف موشک نیاز به تست کمه. اعتقاد داره طراحی کامپیوتری به اندازه تست انفجار قابل اعتماده

توجه کنید ازمایش اول کره شمالی هم موفق بود ولی اندازه کوچک بود​


----------



## sha ah

This is hard to believe but its true. Rather hilarious if it wasn't so sad. LOL Truly the stuff of movies. It would make an excellent script for a comedy infact.









Brussels lockdown orgy: Hungarian EU lawmaker and diplomats among 25 men busted by police during ‘gang bang’


A member of the European Parliament and several diplomats were caught by police at an illegal lockdown “orgy” in a bar in central Brussels, with local media reporting that the lawmaker tried to flee the scene through a window.




www.rt.com





*Brussels lockdown orgy: Hungarian EU lawmaker and diplomats among 25 men busted by police during ‘gang bang’ *

A member of the European Parliament and several diplomats were caught by police at an illegal lockdown “orgy” in a bar in central Brussels, with local media reporting that the lawmaker tried to flee the scene through a window.

Officers reportedly encountered 25 naked men enjoying a drink-and-drugs-fuelled _“party of legs in the air” _when they raided the venue on Rue des Pierres in the Belgian capital on Friday night._ “We interrupted a gang bang!”_ a source told the Belgian newspaper La Dernière Heure (DH).

MEP József Szájer admitted in a statement on Tuesday that he was at the _“private party” and the “misstep” _was_ “strictly personal.” “I ask everyone not to extend it to my homeland, or to my political community,”_ he added. Szájer has resigned from Hungary’s ruling Fidesz party.

The public prosecutor’s office said that a passer-by had reported to the police that he had seen a man that he was able to identify fleeing along the gutter.

_“The man’s hands were bloody. It is possible that he may have been injured while fleeing. Narcotics were found in his backpack,” _the public prosecutor’s office said in a statement._ “The man was unable to produce any identity documents. He was escorted to his place of residence, where he identified himself as S. J. (1961) by means of a diplomatic passport.”_

Gatherings of more than four people are prohibited in Belgium and a curfew is in place in a bid to limit the spread of Covid-19. All those present at the party received fines for breaking the restrictions. The Brussels public prosecutor's office was informed of the incident and decided to release the interested parties without further charge.

Szájer said in his statement that police gave him “_an official verbal warning” _and brought him home. He said he had not taken drugs and added that he was_ “sorry” _and that he _“deeply”_ regretted breaking coronavirus regulations._ “It was irresponsible on my part. I am ready to stand for the fine that occurs,”_ he said.









Married Hungarian MEP for anti-LGBT party fled 20-strong orgy jumping out window


A MARRIED MEP was caught with blood on his hands fleeing a drug-fuelled lockdown orgy by jumping out of a Brussels window. The horny Hungarian, 59, and several diplomats were nicked after taking pa…




www.thesun.co.uk





RED HANDED *Married Hungarian MEP for anti-LGBT party fled 20-strong orgy jumping out window*

A MARRIED MEP was caught with blood on his hands fleeing a drug-fuelled lockdown orgy by jumping out of a Brussels window.

The horny Hungarian, 59, and several diplomats were nicked after taking part in a lockdown-busting mass-romp in the Belgian capital.





A member of the European Parliament representing Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban's Fidesz party has resigned from his position in Brussels after he was caught leaving what reports described as a 25-man orgy on Friday.

Jozsef Szajer resigned on Sunday after he admitted to breaching Belgium's strict lockdown rules to attend a sex party, Politico reported on Tuesday. The police found 25 naked men at the gathering, including Szajer and some diplomats, the Belgian newspaper La Dernière Heure reported. The newspaper quoted a local police source as saying, "We interrupted a gang bang."

Orban's Hungarian government has curtailed LGBTQ rights since he was elected prime minister in 2010. Szajer, who fronted Fidesz in the European Parliament, helped rewrite Hungary's constitution to "protect the institution of marriage as the union of a man and a woman," The Times of London reported.

Szajer, a right-wing politician and ally of Orban, climbed out a first-floor window and was spotted "fleeing along the gutter," the public prosecutor's office said. A source close to the investigation told Politico that officers were called after a complaint about a "night-time disturbance."

Authorities said narcotics were found in Szajer's bag. Szajer insisted that he had not taken drugs.

The public prosecutor's office said: "A passer-by reported to the police that he had seen a man fleeing along the gutter; he was able to identify the man. The man's hands were bloody. It is possible that he may have been injured while fleeing. Narcotics were found in his backpack. The man was unable to produce any identity documents. He was escorted to his place of residence, where he identified himself as S. J. (1961) by means of a diplomatic passport."

Szajer on Tuesday said he was present at a "private party" and apologized. "After the police asked for my identity — since I did not have ID on me — I declared that I was a MEP," he said.

"The police continued the process and finally issued an official verbal warning and transported me home.

"I deeply regret violating the Covid restrictions, it was irresponsible on my part. I am ready to stand for the fine that occurs."

He announced his resignation as an MEP and asked people to treat the matter as "strictly personal" to him.

"I ask everyone not to extend it to my homeland, or to my political community," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Arian

یک مشکل در مصوبه جدید مجلس هست که خیلی بررسی نشده

الان اگر هزار سانتریفیوژ آی آر 2-ام و هزار سانتریفیوژ آر-6 رو به زنجیره غنی سازی اضافه کنیم، نزدیک 10 هزار سو در سال به توان غنی سازی ایران اضافه می شه. توان فعلی هم نزدیک 9 هزار سو هست، می شه روی هم 19 هزار سو
چطوری می خوان به عدد 190 هزار سو برسن؟

برای توضیحات بیشتر، توان غنی سازی آی آر 2-ام حدود 3.2 تا 3.7 تو تست تخمین زده شده و توان غنی سازی آی آر-6 هم حدود 6.8 هست. حدود 20% هم کرش دارن گویا که یعنی باید یک ذخیره ای هم برای تعویضشون داشته باشیم​


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> This is hard to believe but its true. Rather hilarious if it wasn't so sad. LOL Truly the stuff of movies. It would make an excellent script for a comedy infact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brussels lockdown orgy: Hungarian EU lawmaker and diplomats among 25 men busted by police during ‘gang bang’
> 
> 
> A member of the European Parliament and several diplomats were caught by police at an illegal lockdown “orgy” in a bar in central Brussels, with local media reporting that the lawmaker tried to flee the scene through a window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brussels lockdown orgy: Hungarian EU lawmaker and diplomats among 25 men busted by police during ‘gang bang’ *
> 
> A member of the European Parliament and several diplomats were caught by police at an illegal lockdown “orgy” in a bar in central Brussels, with local media reporting that the lawmaker tried to flee the scene through a window.
> 
> Officers reportedly encountered 25 naked men enjoying a drink-and-drugs-fuelled _“party of legs in the air” _when they raided the venue on Rue des Pierres in the Belgian capital on Friday night._ “We interrupted a gang bang!”_ a source told the Belgian newspaper La Dernière Heure (DH).
> 
> MEP József Szájer admitted in a statement on Tuesday that he was at the _“private party” and the “misstep” _was_ “strictly personal.” “I ask everyone not to extend it to my homeland, or to my political community,”_ he added. Szájer has resigned from Hungary’s ruling Fidesz party.
> 
> The public prosecutor’s office said that a passer-by had reported to the police that he had seen a man that he was able to identify fleeing along the gutter.
> 
> _“The man’s hands were bloody. It is possible that he may have been injured while fleeing. Narcotics were found in his backpack,” _the public prosecutor’s office said in a statement._ “The man was unable to produce any identity documents. He was escorted to his place of residence, where he identified himself as S. J. (1961) by means of a diplomatic passport.”_
> 
> Gatherings of more than four people are prohibited in Belgium and a curfew is in place in a bid to limit the spread of Covid-19. All those present at the party received fines for breaking the restrictions. The Brussels public prosecutor's office was informed of the incident and decided to release the interested parties without further charge.
> 
> Szájer said in his statement that police gave him “_an official verbal warning” _and brought him home. He said he had not taken drugs and added that he was_ “sorry” _and that he _“deeply”_ regretted breaking coronavirus regulations._ “It was irresponsible on my part. I am ready to stand for the fine that occurs,”_ he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Married Hungarian MEP for anti-LGBT party fled 20-strong orgy jumping out window
> 
> 
> A MARRIED MEP was caught with blood on his hands fleeing a drug-fuelled lockdown orgy by jumping out of a Brussels window. The horny Hungarian, 59, and several diplomats were nicked after taking pa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesun.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED HANDED *Married Hungarian MEP for anti-LGBT party fled 20-strong orgy jumping out window*
> 
> A MARRIED MEP was caught with blood on his hands fleeing a drug-fuelled lockdown orgy by jumping out of a Brussels window.
> 
> The horny Hungarian, 59, and several diplomats were nicked after taking part in a lockdown-busting mass-romp in the Belgian capital.
> 
> View attachment 692485
> 
> A member of the European Parliament representing Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban's Fidesz party has resigned from his position in Brussels after he was caught leaving what reports described as a 25-man orgy on Friday.
> 
> Jozsef Szajer resigned on Sunday after he admitted to breaching Belgium's strict lockdown rules to attend a sex party, Politico reported on Tuesday. The police found 25 naked men at the gathering, including Szajer and some diplomats, the Belgian newspaper La Dernière Heure reported. The newspaper quoted a local police source as saying, "We interrupted a gang bang."
> 
> Orban's Hungarian government has curtailed LGBTQ rights since he was elected prime minister in 2010. Szajer, who fronted Fidesz in the European Parliament, helped rewrite Hungary's constitution to "protect the institution of marriage as the union of a man and a woman," The Times of London reported.
> 
> Szajer, a right-wing politician and ally of Orban, climbed out a first-floor window and was spotted "fleeing along the gutter," the public prosecutor's office said. A source close to the investigation told Politico that officers were called after a complaint about a "night-time disturbance."
> 
> Authorities said narcotics were found in Szajer's bag. Szajer insisted that he had not taken drugs.
> 
> The public prosecutor's office said: "A passer-by reported to the police that he had seen a man fleeing along the gutter; he was able to identify the man. The man's hands were bloody. It is possible that he may have been injured while fleeing. Narcotics were found in his backpack. The man was unable to produce any identity documents. He was escorted to his place of residence, where he identified himself as S. J. (1961) by means of a diplomatic passport."
> 
> Szajer on Tuesday said he was present at a "private party" and apologized. "After the police asked for my identity — since I did not have ID on me — I declared that I was a MEP," he said.
> 
> "The police continued the process and finally issued an official verbal warning and transported me home.
> 
> "I deeply regret violating the Covid restrictions, it was irresponsible on my part. I am ready to stand for the fine that occurs."
> 
> He announced his resignation as an MEP and asked people to treat the matter as "strictly personal" to him.
> 
> "I ask everyone not to extend it to my homeland, or to my political community," he added.


Why-oh-why am I not surprised,drugs and group sex at a "moral majority" *ORGY*
It wasnt a *GAY* orgy by any chance was it?
That would just be the most delicious icing on the orgy cake considering these clowns were the right-wing "moral majority" type of hypocrites that seem to be in vogue in a lot of [western] countries right now


----------



## sha ah

It seems that it was indeed a gay orgy. They mentioned 25 men and "legs in the air" but no women mentioned.

It's ironic because the man identified is married and he is a hardcore ANTI-LGBTQ politician in Hungary. One of Victok Orbans right hand men as it were.

If you type in "Viktor Orban" into Google right now, this story comes up as the first result. What a disgrace. It's beyond embaressing. Persoanaly I'm guessing that this is only the tip of the iceberg when it comes to corruption and immorality among EU politicians.

You know what's also surprising is that the other "EU diplomats" were not even named. I mean technically they were only breaking a BY-LAW right ? by taking part in a gathering with more then 4 people during the Covid-19 epidemic.

I'm not sure what the privacy laws within Belgium entails in this case. Perhaps it protects the men from being identified to the public ? Or perhaps some of them are too high profile and are now being protected ? Perhaps they are going to be blackmailed now ? Who knows.

The Hungarian MP though, it seems he was named partially because he was caught with a backpack full of drugs when he tried fleeing by jumping out the window. Supposedly at first he refused to identify himself, however in the end the police drove him to his house where they retrieved his diplomatic passport.

I believe his diplomatic immunity will spare him from any serious prosecution or drug charges. You also wonder if he is being singled out and named because of European politics, specifically Hungarian tensions with the EU? Supposedly Orban is refusing to cooperate on the latest EU budget so this is how they're trying to humiliate him now ?

In any case this is truly the stuff of movies. Closet gaylords running the EU, engaging in gay orgies. Unbelievable. I believe this has been the case since the middle ages ? or you could argue that it even goes back to Roman times ? Who knows.



Sineva said:


> Why-oh-why am I not surprised,drugs and group sex at a "moral majority" *ORGY*
> It wasnt a *GAY* orgy by any chance was it?
> That would just be the most delicious icing on the orgy cake considering these clowns were the right-wing "moral majority" type of hypocrites that seem to be in vogue in a lot of [western] countries right now

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

The scum are not just closet homos....they are also child rapists too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

sha ah said:


> This is hard to believe but its true. Rather hilarious if it wasn't so sad. LOL Truly the stuff of movies. It would make an excellent script for a comedy infact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brussels lockdown orgy: Hungarian EU lawmaker and diplomats among 25 men busted by police during ‘gang bang’
> 
> 
> A member of the European Parliament and several diplomats were caught by police at an illegal lockdown “orgy” in a bar in central Brussels, with local media reporting that the lawmaker tried to flee the scene through a window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brussels lockdown orgy: Hungarian EU lawmaker and diplomats among 25 men busted by police during ‘gang bang’ *
> 
> A member of the European Parliament and several diplomats were caught by police at an illegal lockdown “orgy” in a bar in central Brussels, with local media reporting that the lawmaker tried to flee the scene through a window.
> 
> Officers reportedly encountered 25 naked men enjoying a drink-and-drugs-fuelled _“party of legs in the air” _when they raided the venue on Rue des Pierres in the Belgian capital on Friday night._ “We interrupted a gang bang!”_ a source told the Belgian newspaper La Dernière Heure (DH).
> 
> MEP József Szájer admitted in a statement on Tuesday that he was at the _“private party” and the “misstep” _was_ “strictly personal.” “I ask everyone not to extend it to my homeland, or to my political community,”_ he added. Szájer has resigned from Hungary’s ruling Fidesz party.
> 
> The public prosecutor’s office said that a passer-by had reported to the police that he had seen a man that he was able to identify fleeing along the gutter.
> 
> _“The man’s hands were bloody. It is possible that he may have been injured while fleeing. Narcotics were found in his backpack,” _the public prosecutor’s office said in a statement._ “The man was unable to produce any identity documents. He was escorted to his place of residence, where he identified himself as S. J. (1961) by means of a diplomatic passport.”_
> 
> Gatherings of more than four people are prohibited in Belgium and a curfew is in place in a bid to limit the spread of Covid-19. All those present at the party received fines for breaking the restrictions. The Brussels public prosecutor's office was informed of the incident and decided to release the interested parties without further charge.
> 
> Szájer said in his statement that police gave him “_an official verbal warning” _and brought him home. He said he had not taken drugs and added that he was_ “sorry” _and that he _“deeply”_ regretted breaking coronavirus regulations._ “It was irresponsible on my part. I am ready to stand for the fine that occurs,”_ he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Married Hungarian MEP for anti-LGBT party fled 20-strong orgy jumping out window
> 
> 
> A MARRIED MEP was caught with blood on his hands fleeing a drug-fuelled lockdown orgy by jumping out of a Brussels window. The horny Hungarian, 59, and several diplomats were nicked after taking pa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesun.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED HANDED *Married Hungarian MEP for anti-LGBT party fled 20-strong orgy jumping out window*
> 
> A MARRIED MEP was caught with blood on his hands fleeing a drug-fuelled lockdown orgy by jumping out of a Brussels window.
> 
> The horny Hungarian, 59, and several diplomats were nicked after taking part in a lockdown-busting mass-romp in the Belgian capital.
> 
> View attachment 692485
> 
> A member of the European Parliament representing Hungarian Prime Minister Viktor Orban's Fidesz party has resigned from his position in Brussels after he was caught leaving what reports described as a 25-man orgy on Friday.
> 
> Jozsef Szajer resigned on Sunday after he admitted to breaching Belgium's strict lockdown rules to attend a sex party, Politico reported on Tuesday. The police found 25 naked men at the gathering, including Szajer and some diplomats, the Belgian newspaper La Dernière Heure reported. The newspaper quoted a local police source as saying, "We interrupted a gang bang."
> 
> Orban's Hungarian government has curtailed LGBTQ rights since he was elected prime minister in 2010. Szajer, who fronted Fidesz in the European Parliament, helped rewrite Hungary's constitution to "protect the institution of marriage as the union of a man and a woman," The Times of London reported.
> 
> Szajer, a right-wing politician and ally of Orban, climbed out a first-floor window and was spotted "fleeing along the gutter," the public prosecutor's office said. A source close to the investigation told Politico that officers were called after a complaint about a "night-time disturbance."
> 
> Authorities said narcotics were found in Szajer's bag. Szajer insisted that he had not taken drugs.
> 
> The public prosecutor's office said: "A passer-by reported to the police that he had seen a man fleeing along the gutter; he was able to identify the man. The man's hands were bloody. It is possible that he may have been injured while fleeing. Narcotics were found in his backpack. The man was unable to produce any identity documents. He was escorted to his place of residence, where he identified himself as S. J. (1961) by means of a diplomatic passport."
> 
> Szajer on Tuesday said he was present at a "private party" and apologized. "After the police asked for my identity — since I did not have ID on me — I declared that I was a MEP," he said.
> 
> "The police continued the process and finally issued an official verbal warning and transported me home.
> 
> "I deeply regret violating the Covid restrictions, it was irresponsible on my part. I am ready to stand for the fine that occurs."
> 
> He announced his resignation as an MEP and asked people to treat the matter as "strictly personal" to him.
> 
> "I ask everyone not to extend it to my homeland, or to my political community," he added.



Zendeh Baashi! Great way to start a morning.


----------



## Aramagedon

اینو حتما بخونید







*If you to see unprovoked weekly & daily explosions in i$rael must see this page :*

instagram.com/sarbaz.gomnam__313?igshid=14sg654gmxui2


----------



## Arian

Aramagedon said:


> اینو حتما بخونید
> 
> View attachment 692604
> 
> If you to see unjustified daily explosions in israel see this page :
> 
> instagram.com/sarbaz.gomnam__313?igshid=14sg654gmxui2


ایشون فقط مدیر پروژه واکسن کرونا بوده به خاطر سمتی که داشتن، وگرنه افرادی که در خود پروژه از نظر علمی و فنی درگیر بودن کسان دیگری بودن و هستند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Simpson prediction for trump (re) baiden (de) clashes in beginning of 2021 :


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Why was this nasty dung beetle invited by whorehouse "universities" into the country? The 2 institutes in question don't need to bring some skank from abroad to teach them shiaism! Folks, Iranians don't to be taught Shiism from a bunch of anglo twats from England or Australia or which water closet they come from. Anytime these cretins get involved in Shiism and Iran, bahaism and other dangerous, subversive & treasonous cults is what you get. Why are people still oblivious to this? 
Why was this insect not subjected to screenings and background checks, especially when is also a comfort woman for a terrorist agent and has been known to travel to a that dirty land? 
Why are people who travel to the dirty place or are married to people in the intelligence services of the dirty place even allowed to enter Iran. I hope those who invited her and those who allowed her are skinned alive. 
A brutal internal purge is needed within or the country will fall to a handful of sneaky roaches, with the help of traitors and what a horrendous that would be!!!!
And of course, the low life piles of pig excrement from manoto and bbc voa, etc keep insisting that the vile woman was a simple researcher in shiism.

Additionally, anyone from abroad, especially those countries, should have massive surveillance on them while in Iran, from their showers to their cars, etc. Utilize both technology and HUMINT and watch these lowlives closely and even feed them misinformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

WudangMaster said:


> Why was this nasty dung beetle invited by whorehouse "universities" into the country? The 2 institutes in question don't need to bring some skank from abroad to teach them shiaism! Folks, Iranians don't to be taught Shiism from a bunch of anglo twats from England or Australia or which water closet they come from. Anytime these cretins get involved in Shiism and Iran, bahaism and other dangerous, subversive & treasonous cults is what you get. Why are people still oblivious to this?
> Why was this insect not subjected to screenings and background checks, especially when is also a comfort woman for a terrorist agent and has been known to travel to a that dirty land?
> Why are people who travel to the dirty place or are married to people in the intelligence services of the dirty place even allowed to enter Iran. I hope those who invited her and those who allowed her are skinned alive.
> A brutal internal purge is needed within or the country will fall to a handful of sneaky roaches, with the help of traitors and what a horrendous that would be!!!!
> And of course, the low life piles of pig excrement from manoto and bbc voa, etc keep insisting that the vile woman was a simple researcher in shiism.
> 
> Additionally, anyone from abroad, especially those countries, should have massive surveillance on them while in Iran, from their showers to their cars, etc. Utilize both technology and HUMINT and watch these lowlives closely and even feed them misinformation.


We need a extremely brutal crackdown, our country is filled with lowlife traitors. IRGC needs much more powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

I learned something new last nite from watching video of Ostad Rafeipour (watch his videos . He is very well informed patriot )

The late Dr. Fakhrizadeh was the head of iranian equivalent of the US military DARPA program. And that is very significant that Iran has such a program. The cream of the crop of the iranian brain power is probably in this program..I wonder what projects they work on but it sure scares the enemy .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> Simpson prediction for trump (re) baiden (de) clashes in beginning of 2021 :
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Well its official let call him Simpsondamous


----------



## scimitar19

aryobarzan said:


> The late Dr. Fakhrizadeh _*was*_ the head of iranian equivalent of the US military DARPA program.


Was he still acting head of the Iranian DARPA or retired at the time of his killing?


----------



## aryobarzan

scimitar19 said:


> Was he still acting head of the Iranian DARPA or retired at the time of his killing?


Do not know for sure..but from one Interview that I saw it implied that he was not retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Sineva said:


> Its rather funny that for an article that has in its title: "Here's How Joe Biden Could Revive It[the jcpoa]",it seems to be almost completely lacking in any ideas on how this could actually be done.Predictably its just simply more of the same tired old western platitudes and pie-in-the-sky bullsh!t,ie long on fake optimism and short on vital critical details,especially on the detail of the sort of real guarantees that the west would have to provide to ensure that yet another right wing us regime could not effectively sabotage the deal few years down the line.
> I suspect that they`re hoping that rouhanis desperation to try and savage something of his reputation from this debacle will lead to him happily returning to the original deal sans any need for western guarantees or compensation for its past bad faith dealings.
> I think it shows that either some western and iranian politicians were[are] still so desperate for a deal that they simply didnt care about any of the really important details,or that the west simply played some very gullible iranian politicians in the hope of buying time so that something else would come along ie regime change,which would ensure that the west would either not have to make any real concessions or to have to live up to the ones that they had previously made.


Ironically it seems that its the western opponents of the jcpoa,such as this individual from uani in his newsweek op ed,who seem to have a far more realistic take on the situation compared to the rather desperate optimism[I`m being kind here] of people like ms ashton,who despite the title of her op ed piece: "Here's How Joe Biden Could Revive It[the jcpoa]",seems to have no real idea on how biden can actually revive the corpse of the jcpoa.

*Biden Shouldn't Rush to Work With Rouhani on Reviving the Nuclear Deal *
*https://www.newsweek.com/biden-shouldnt-rush-work-rouhani-reviving-nuclear-deal-opinion-1551252*
President-elect Biden's choices for senior foreign policy and national security staff appointments and cabinet-level positions uniformly served in the Obama administration, and their experience negotiating the Iran nuclear deal will naturally inform their counsel. However, president-elect Biden's interest in reengaging with Tehran is unlikely to be quickly reciprocated by Iranian regime forces that have gripped control of power in recent years.

Since incoming national security adviser Jake Sullivan flew to Oman to engage in secret negotiations that eventually led to the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), President Hassan Rouhani's and Foreign Minister Javad Zarif's influence has declined. These "acceptable" representatives of the Iranian regime have been handicapped by incompetence, corruption, economic failures and internal power struggles.

This is a major roadblock for Sullivan, Antony Blinken and the rest of the national security team. Instead of engaging with an Iranian president and foreign minister at the height of their power, they will instead have to work with forces far more brazen about their aims and empowered in their positions.


The composition of Iran's Supreme National Security Council (SNSC), which drives national security decision-making in the Islamic Republic, has changed since the nuclear deal was inked in 2015. Rouhani is more isolated on the SNSC than ever before as a result of new members who have joined its ranks since that time.

One of the post-2015 additions, Chief of Staff of the Armed Forces Mohammad Hossein Bagheri, has been critical of the JCPOA and hasn't been a vocal defender of the Rouhani presidency. Indeed, the two have clashed over Tehran's coronavirus response. That stands in contrast to his predecessor, Hassan Firouzabadi, who was a defender of Rouhani's nuclear negotiations and provided crucial military backing for his efforts.

The SNSC membership also includes the new head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) Hossein Salami, who, as a former commander of its Aerospace Force, is a staunch supporter of its missile program. He has taken a more provocative stance on missile technologies than his predecessor Mohammad Ali Jafari, who argued that Iran's self-imposed 2,000 km missile range was sufficient to advance its interests. Salami, in contrast, appears more willing to support an increased range, once warning "if Europe wants to turn into a threat, we will increase the range of our missiles." Under Salami, some IRGC affiliates are already pushing to transfer the nuclear dossier from the Foreign Ministry back to the SNSC, which had traditionally run point on negotiations with the West before Rouhani's election. The current secretary of the SNSC, Ali Shamkhani, is himself a longtime guardsman.

President of Iran Hassan Rouhani arrives to the welcoming ceremony in front of the State Residence in Yerevan, Armenia, October 1, 2019. Mikhail Svetlov/Getty
If these headwinds weren't enough, Rouhani is now facing two of his leading political rivals on the SNSC as well: Speaker of the Parliament Mohammad Bagher Ghalibaf and Chief Justice Ebrahim Raisi, both of whom remain ambitious operators and were his opponents in previous Iranian elections. Ghalibaf's predecessor, Ali Larijani, ran legislative interference for Rouhani on the JCPOA, which he dubbed a "good deal." Conservatives at the time even accused Larijani of forcing through the bill approving the deal in a parliamentary session lasting a mere 20 minutes.




The new speaker and chief justice have already collaborated in recent months to stymie Rouhani-led initiatives, like a proposal to sell oil bonds, and Ghalibaf has blamed the country's economic problems on "Pasteur and Baharestan"—a reference to locations of government offices in Iran—rather than on U.S. politics or policy.

Their combativeness towards Rouhani could extend to the nuclear file as well. The assassination of Iran's top nuclear scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh may fuel arguments by hardline elements of the regime, especially in the IRGC, for a more uncompromising position. Ahead of the U.S. presidential election, Iran's supreme leader reportedly shut down a Quds Force request for revenge after repeated regime setbacks this year, including the explosion at the Natanz nuclear facility over the summer. Fakhrizadeh's death could thus help tip the scale in Khamenei's balancing among factions in the near term.

If it does, it will present a problem for a Biden administration looking for immediate engagement. Ghalibaf has stated that the new parliament regards "negotiations and compromise with the U.S....as futile and harmful." To make matters more complicated, one of the supreme leader's representatives on the SNSC, Saeed Jalili, still harbors presidential ambitions and may run for the office in 2021. He too is unlikely to want to help Rouhani rehabilitate his image with the risk of boosting pragmatists, and may be an influential voice behind the closed doors of the SNSC.
It is tempting to think a quick fix exists and that the Biden administration has a limited window to reenter the JCPOA, as if Rouhani has full agency. He does not, and the U.S. should not fall into the trap of believing American policies can empower so-called moderates and suppress the influence of the hardliners at this juncture in the Rouhani administration. Iran's new conservative power dynamic is also more about the octogenarian supreme leader's own succession than it is a reaction to U.S. policies.

The Biden administration should be skeptical of arguments that there is a narrow window of opportunity to engage with the regime before Rouhani leaves office. He is a lame duck president, facing tremendous headwinds. But that doesn't mean talks are entirely off the table. Tehran plays a long game, and the supreme leader will make the final decision regardless of who is president. He has authorized dialogue with the West under hardline and pragmatic administrations alike, and even after previous assassinations of nuclear scientists a decade ago. A new Iranian president may also be better positioned in the system to negotiate more expansively than Rouhani. In the end, Washington shouldn't be rushing to recreate a reality from 2015 that doesn't exist anymore.


_Jason M. Brodsky is the policy director of United Against Nuclear Iran (UANI). He is on Twitter @JasonMBrodsky._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Sineva said:


> Ironically it seems that its the western opponents of the jcpoa,such as this individual from uani in his newsweek op ed,who seem to have a far more realistic take on the situation compared to the rather desperate optimism[I`m being kind here] of people like ms ashton,who despite the title of her op ed piece: "Here's How Joe Biden Could Revive It[the jcpoa]",seems to have no real idea on how biden can actually revive the corpse of the jcpoa.
> 
> *Biden Shouldn't Rush to Work With Rouhani on Reviving the Nuclear Deal *
> *https://www.newsweek.com/biden-shouldnt-rush-work-rouhani-reviving-nuclear-deal-opinion-1551252*
> President-elect Biden's choices for senior foreign policy and national security staff appointments and cabinet-level positions uniformly served in the Obama administration, and their experience negotiating the Iran nuclear deal will naturally inform their counsel. However, president-elect Biden's interest in reengaging with Tehran is unlikely to be quickly reciprocated by Iranian regime forces that have gripped control of power in recent years.
> 
> Since incoming national security adviser Jake Sullivan flew to Oman to engage in secret negotiations that eventually led to the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), President Hassan Rouhani's and Foreign Minister Javad Zarif's influence has declined. These "acceptable" representatives of the Iranian regime have been handicapped by incompetence, corruption, economic failures and internal power struggles.
> 
> This is a major roadblock for Sullivan, Antony Blinken and the rest of the national security team. Instead of engaging with an Iranian president and foreign minister at the height of their power, they will instead have to work with forces far more brazen about their aims and empowered in their positions.
> 
> 
> The composition of Iran's Supreme National Security Council (SNSC), which drives national security decision-making in the Islamic Republic, has changed since the nuclear deal was inked in 2015. Rouhani is more isolated on the SNSC than ever before as a result of new members who have joined its ranks since that time.
> 
> One of the post-2015 additions, Chief of Staff of the Armed Forces Mohammad Hossein Bagheri, has been critical of the JCPOA and hasn't been a vocal defender of the Rouhani presidency. Indeed, the two have clashed over Tehran's coronavirus response. That stands in contrast to his predecessor, Hassan Firouzabadi, who was a defender of Rouhani's nuclear negotiations and provided crucial military backing for his efforts.
> 
> The SNSC membership also includes the new head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) Hossein Salami, who, as a former commander of its Aerospace Force, is a staunch supporter of its missile program. He has taken a more provocative stance on missile technologies than his predecessor Mohammad Ali Jafari, who argued that Iran's self-imposed 2,000 km missile range was sufficient to advance its interests. Salami, in contrast, appears more willing to support an increased range, once warning "if Europe wants to turn into a threat, we will increase the range of our missiles." Under Salami, some IRGC affiliates are already pushing to transfer the nuclear dossier from the Foreign Ministry back to the SNSC, which had traditionally run point on negotiations with the West before Rouhani's election. The current secretary of the SNSC, Ali Shamkhani, is himself a longtime guardsman.
> 
> President of Iran Hassan Rouhani arrives to the welcoming ceremony in front of the State Residence in Yerevan, Armenia, October 1, 2019. Mikhail Svetlov/Getty
> If these headwinds weren't enough, Rouhani is now facing two of his leading political rivals on the SNSC as well: Speaker of the Parliament Mohammad Bagher Ghalibaf and Chief Justice Ebrahim Raisi, both of whom remain ambitious operators and were his opponents in previous Iranian elections. Ghalibaf's predecessor, Ali Larijani, ran legislative interference for Rouhani on the JCPOA, which he dubbed a "good deal." Conservatives at the time even accused Larijani of forcing through the bill approving the deal in a parliamentary session lasting a mere 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new speaker and chief justice have already collaborated in recent months to stymie Rouhani-led initiatives, like a proposal to sell oil bonds, and Ghalibaf has blamed the country's economic problems on "Pasteur and Baharestan"—a reference to locations of government offices in Iran—rather than on U.S. politics or policy.
> 
> Their combativeness towards Rouhani could extend to the nuclear file as well. The assassination of Iran's top nuclear scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh may fuel arguments by hardline elements of the regime, especially in the IRGC, for a more uncompromising position. Ahead of the U.S. presidential election, Iran's supreme leader reportedly shut down a Quds Force request for revenge after repeated regime setbacks this year, including the explosion at the Natanz nuclear facility over the summer. Fakhrizadeh's death could thus help tip the scale in Khamenei's balancing among factions in the near term.
> 
> If it does, it will present a problem for a Biden administration looking for immediate engagement. Ghalibaf has stated that the new parliament regards "negotiations and compromise with the U.S....as futile and harmful." To make matters more complicated, one of the supreme leader's representatives on the SNSC, Saeed Jalili, still harbors presidential ambitions and may run for the office in 2021. He too is unlikely to want to help Rouhani rehabilitate his image with the risk of boosting pragmatists, and may be an influential voice behind the closed doors of the SNSC.
> It is tempting to think a quick fix exists and that the Biden administration has a limited window to reenter the JCPOA, as if Rouhani has full agency. He does not, and the U.S. should not fall into the trap of believing American policies can empower so-called moderates and suppress the influence of the hardliners at this juncture in the Rouhani administration. Iran's new conservative power dynamic is also more about the octogenarian supreme leader's own succession than it is a reaction to U.S. policies.
> 
> The Biden administration should be skeptical of arguments that there is a narrow window of opportunity to engage with the regime before Rouhani leaves office. He is a lame duck president, facing tremendous headwinds. But that doesn't mean talks are entirely off the table. Tehran plays a long game, and the supreme leader will make the final decision regardless of who is president. He has authorized dialogue with the West under hardline and pragmatic administrations alike, and even after previous assassinations of nuclear scientists a decade ago. A new Iranian president may also be better positioned in the system to negotiate more expansively than Rouhani. In the end, Washington shouldn't be rushing to recreate a reality from 2015 that doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> 
> _Jason M. Brodsky is the policy director of United Against Nuclear Iran (UANI). He is on Twitter @JasonMBrodsky._



UANI is another Trump/Netanyahu. They will have less say in 2 months.

Ashton will be at the table there. There is a bit of difference.


----------



## Aramagedon

UAE under water soon :

instagram.com/p/CITHKU2H062/?igshid=hhxaojg8etc8


----------



## 925boy

What Iran does for Afghanistan that Pakistan wont':

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> مقصر اصلی جسارت پیدا کردن جندگانی مثل الیزابت امینی، دیوث هایی مثل روحانی و ظریف و جهانگیری هستند که اجازه دادن در این هشت سال هر بی شرفی هر چیزی که دلش می خواد علیه امنیت ملی بگه و از همه بیشتر قوه قضائیه و قوانین تخمی اسلامی هستند که دختر مردم رو برای یک تار مو می برند پلیس امنیت اما چنین فاحشه هایی رو حتی یک جریمه نقدی هم نمی کنند
> 
> جنده هایی مثل این زن، باید تا آخر عمر به یک جای بی آب و علف تبعید بشن تا کسی دیگه جرأت چنین توهینی به شخصیت های ملی رو نکنه
> 
> View attachment 692400



متاسفانه خیلی ماها کنترل اعصابشون رو از دست میدیم و مغلوب جنگ روانی میشیم
اغلب اونهایی که پس از زدن ابقیق مشغول پرواز بودن
اونها هنوز جواب ابقیق و گلوبال هاوک رو ندادن

الان میگن خوب حداقل زورتون به این زنه که میرسه
پوستشو بکنین

خوب این یارو داره پالس میده که بیاد ایران اینترنشنال کار کنه و جواب نمیگیره
من نمیشناختمش‌
اصلا کی بود این
سر پیری هنوز ناشناسه


حالا جواب اینکه چطوری پوستشو کند‌
خودتون انتخاب کنین

روش اول: میشه مثل داعش سرشو برید و فیلمشو منتشر کرد
لیشف صدور قوم المومنین و زهر چشمگیری

روش دوم: میشه مثل کیم عزیز فرستادش اردوگاه
کار سخت برای جبران کارش
و درس عبرت سایرین

روش سوم: میشه مثل غربی ها اول ابروشو برد بعد
منزویش کرد بعد ازش دیو ساخت تا خودش یک کلاهشو قاضی کنه و تصمیمی سخت بگیره و رفتارشو عوض کنه
و درس عبرت سایرین هم میشه
البته روش سوم رسانه نقطه زن میخواد​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> متاسفانه خیلی ماها کنترل اعصابشون رو از دست میدیم و مغلوب جنگ روانی میشیم
> اغلب اونهایی که پس از زدن ابقیق مشغول پرواز بودن
> اونها هنوز جواب ابقیق و گلوبال هاوک رو ندادن
> 
> الان میگن خوب حداقل زورتون به این زنه که میرسه
> پوستشو بکنین
> 
> خوب این یارو داره پالس میده که بیاد ایران اینترنشنال کار کنه و جواب نمیگیره
> من نمیشناختمش‌
> اصلا کی بود این
> سر پیری هنوز ناشناسه
> 
> 
> حالا جواب اینکه چطوری پوستشو کند‌
> خودتون انتخاب کنین
> 
> روش اول: میشه مثل داعش سرشو برید و فیلمشو منتشر کرد
> لیشف صدور قوم المومنین و زهر چشمگیری
> 
> روش دوم: میشه مثل کیم عزیز فرستادش اردوگاه
> کار سخت برای جبران کارش
> و درس عبرت سایرین
> 
> روش سوم: میشه مثل غربی ها اول ابروشو برد بعد
> منزویش کرد بعد ازش دیو ساخت تا خودش یک کلاهشو قاضی کنه و تصمیمی سخت بگیره و رفتارشو عوض کنه
> و درس عبرت سایرین هم میشه
> البته روش سوم رسانه نقطه زن میخواد​



ببخشید، من هنوز واقعاً نمی دونم ما باید در این سایت چطوری باید با ماله کش های گوه کاری های رژیم به نتیجه برسیم

شما یک سر تشریف ببرید خیابون وزرا کنار پارک ساعی، ببینید چندتا دختر و پسر 18 تا 30 ساله به خاطر اینکه طرف تو ماشین روسریش عقب بوده یا سگ داشته تو ماشین، اونجا دارن جریمه پرداخت می کنند
یک سر تشریف ببرید پلیس امنیت، ببینید چند نفر رو به خاطر دور زدن تو خیابون دستگیر کردن یا ماشینشون رو خوابوندن
بعد شما می گین با کسی که از تروریسم دفاع می کنه نباید برخورد کرد؟

وقتی مردم رو به خاطر مو یا تو خیابون دور زدن می برن جریمه های سنگین می برن، برای یک چنین کاری حداقل باید جریمه های سنگین بذارن. هرچند که من هنوز معتقد هستم چنین افرادی باید به جاهای بی آب و علف تبعید بشن تا حساب کار دست بقیه افراد این صنف بیاد. این بار اول نیست که افراد این صنف دارن پول از رژیم می گیرن و تبلیغ آمریکا و اروپا و اسرائیل و ترکیه و ... رو می کنند

کسی که با پول صدا و سیمای ایران یک عمری زندگی کرده و امروز بر می گرده می گه کدوم شیر پاک خورده ای دانشمند هسته ای کشور رو کشته و به بشریت خدمت کرده، کمترین مجازاتش 10 سال تبعید و ممنوع الخروجی هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> ببخشید، من هنوز واقعاً نمی دونم ما باید در این سایت چطوری باید با ماله کش های گوه کاری های رژیم به نتیجه برسیم
> 
> شما یک سر تشریف ببرید خیابون وزرا کنار پارک ساعی، ببینید چندتا دختر و پسر 18 تا 30 ساله به خاطر اینکه طرف تو ماشین روسریش عقب بوده یا سگ داشته تو ماشین، اونجا دارن جریمه پرداخت می کنند
> یک سر تشریف ببرید پلیس امنیت، ببینید چند نفر رو به خاطر دور زدن تو خیابون دستگیر کردن یا ماشینشون رو خوابوندن
> بعد شما می گین با کسی که از تروریسم دفاع می کنه نباید برخورد کرد؟
> 
> وقتی مردم رو به خاطر مو یا تو خیابون دور زدن می برن جریمه های سنگین می برن، برای یک چنین کاری حداقل باید جریمه های سنگین بذارن. هرچند که من هنوز معتقد هستم چنین افرادی باید به جاهای بی آب و علف تبعید بشن تا حساب کار دست بقیه افراد این صنف بیاد. این بار اول نیست که افراد این صنف دارن پول از رژیم می گیرن و تبلیغ آمریکا و اروپا و اسرائیل و ترکیه و ... رو می کنند
> 
> کسی که با پول صدا و سیمای ایران یک عمری زندگی کرده و امروز بر می گرده می گه کدوم شیر پاک خورده ای دانشمند هسته ای کشور رو کشته و به بشریت خدمت کرده، کمترین مجازاتش 10 سال تبعید و ممنوع الخروجی هست



من همین جا تو این فروم بارها تو گور پدر هرکس به موی ملت گیر داده ریدم
خاصه اخوند بی خاصیت و بی فایده

صدا سیما خیلی ضعیف عمل کرده اون هم قبول
اشغال پرورش داده اون هم قبول

حالا چرا تبعید بشه طرف
بگین روش دوم که مفید هم باشه

متاسفانه بعضی ایرانی ها مثل این طرف از شدت تنفر به پدر شون به مادرشون تجاوز میکنن

اما پاسخ عجولانه به این واقعه نتیجه اش میشه همون پت و مت تایلند

میوه رو رسیده بچینید

من احساس میکنم دوستان واقعی و مخلص کشور
فریب عملیات روانی رو خوردن و اعصاب ندارن

چن هفته امان بدین

​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> من همین جا تو این فروم بارها تو گور پدر هرکس به موی ملت گیر داده ریدم
> 
> صدا سیما خیلی ضعیف عمل کرده اون هم قبول
> اشغال پرورش داده اون هم قبول
> 
> حالا چرا تبعید بشه طرف بگین روش دوم که مفید هم باشه
> 
> متاسفانه بعضی ایرانی ها از شدت تنفر به پدر به مادرشون تجاوز میکنن
> 
> اما پاسخ عجولانه به این واقعه نتیجه اش میشه همون پت و مت تایلند
> 
> میوه رو رسیده بچینید
> 
> ​


چرا تبعید؟
چون اولاً خشونت درش نیست. زندان کردن یا شلاق زدن یا هر تنبیه دیگه ای داد و بیداد راه می ندازه. اینطوری می گی طرف یک شهر دیگه داره زندگی عادی اش رو می کنه و تو زندان هم نیست، فقط حق نداره از اون شهر خارج بشه. بفرستن طرف رو شهرهای کوچک اطراف کرمان و زاهدان و ... تا بفهمن که این مدت چقدر مفت خوری کردن از پول این مردم

بعد هم از هر کس چیزی که براش مهم هست رو باید بگیری. برای این جماعت هیچ چیز مهم تر از ادای روشن فکری در آوردن و دور هم جمع شدن و ژست روشن فکری گرفتن نیست. اینطوری هم طرف رو از این چیزها محروم می کنی، هم اینکه چون ممنوع الخروج می شه و نمی تونه از ایران خارج بشه دیگه تا زمانی که داخل ایران هست نمیاد برای اون ور دم تکون بده

الان شرایط طوری شده که این افراد نون این ور رو می خورن، عشق و حالشون رو اون ور می کنند و سنگ اون ور رو به سینه می زنند

باید انتخاب کنند، یا ایران، یا کشوری دیگه. نمی شه پول رو این ور در بیارن ولی دلشون و خوش گذرونی و غیرتشون اون وری باشه

من با جریمه مالی خیلی سنگین هم موافق هستم. مثلاً جریمه های چند ده تا چند صد میلیونی. نه اینکه دولت فخیمه برگرده مالیات رو به این صنف ببخشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> چرا تبعید؟
> چون اولاً خشونت درش نیست. زندان کردن یا شلاق زدن یا هر تنبیه دیگه ای داد و بیداد راه می ندازه. اینطوری می گی طرف یک شهر دیگه داره زندگی می کنه عادی اش رو می کنه، فقط حق نداره از اون شهر خارج بشه
> 
> بعد هم از هر کس چیزی که براش مهم هست رو باید بگیری. برای این جماعت هیچ چیز مهم تر از ادای روشن فکری در آوردن و دور هم جمع شدن و ژست روشن فکری گرفتن نیست. اینطوری هم طرف رو از این چیزها محروم می کنی، هم اینکه چون ممنوع الخروج می شه و نمی تونه از ایران خارج بشه دیگه تا زمانی که داخل ایران هست نمیاد برای اون ور دم تکون بده
> 
> الان شرایط طوری شده که این افراد نون این ور رو می خورن، عشق و حالشون رو اون ور می کنند و سنگ اون ور رو به سینه می زنند
> 
> باید انتخاب کنند، یا ایران، یا کشوری دیگه. نمی شه پول رو این ور در بیارن ولی دلشون و خوش گذرونی و غیرتشون اون وری باشه
> 
> من با جریمه مالی خیلی سنگین هم موافق هستم. مثلاً جریمه های چند ده تا چند صد میلیونی. نه اینکه دولت فخیمه برگرده مالیات رو به این صنف ببخشه



من کلا با زندان و شلاق مخالفم
کار عام المنفعه اجتماعی خوبه
از نظافت خیابان و پارک تا بقیه

حاج قاسم رفت که کسی روی دختر این خاک دست بلند نکنه حتی برای موهاش
حاج قاسم گفت اون دختر بدحجاب خواهره منه

برای همین حاج قاسم با بقیه فرق داشت
وگرنه امثال خویینی ها و علم الهدی بودن و هیچ گهی نشده​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> من کلا با زندان و شلاق مخالفم
> کار عام المنفعه اجتماعی خوبه
> از نظافت خیابان و پارک تا بقیه
> 
> حاج قاسم رفت که کسی روی دختر این خاک دست بلند نکنه حتی برای موهاش
> 
> برای همین حاج قاسم با بقیه فرق داشت
> وگرنه امثال خویینی ها و علم الهدی بودن و هیچ گهی نشده​


کار عام المنفعه هم بد نیست، ولی کار عام المنفعه برای کوتاه مدت هست. نمی تونی طرف رو برای مثلاً 10 سال به کار عام المنفعه محکوم کنی که. بعدشم اونطوری طرف یه پنج شنبه جمعه چهارتا برگ درخت تو خیابون جمع می کنه، ادعای دلسوزی برای مردم و کمک به سوپورها و ... هم می کنه

کسی که میاد زیر پست جایی مثل ایران اینترنشنال که همه می دونند بارها از عربستان سعودی علیه ایران دفاع کرده و حتی تروریست های اهوازی رو در کانالش آورده کامنت می ذاره و می گه کی دانشمند کشور رو کشته و به بشریت خدمت کرده، کارش از عصبانیت و این حرف ها گذشته. این فرد خود فروخته هست. مثل سلول سرطانی می مونه که نیازمند شیمی درمانی هست چون داره به بدن (یعنی کشور) ضربه می زنه

عصبانیت برای کسانی مثل داریوش تو این وبسایت هست که ایرانی هستند اما از مدیریت اشتباه و گند زدن ها خونشون به جوش اومده. امثال من و داریوش نمی ریم مثلاً تو العربیه کامنت بذاریم ایران رو بکوبیم چون از بی شعوری این رژیم شاکی هستیم. بعد هم دفاع از تروریسم در همه جا جرم هست

این مثل این می مونه که بگی اگه یک فرانسوی بعد از حمله داعش از اونها دفاع کنه به خاطر عصبی بودن هست

ضمناً این افرادی رو که دارین براشون مثال قاسم سلیمانی رو می زنید، این ها همون هایی هستند که از ترور اون توسط آمریکا خوشحال بودن و پایکوبی می کردن. خیلی مثالتون اشتباه هست به نظر من​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> کار عام المنفعه هم بد نیست، ولی کار عام المنفعه برای کوتاه مدت هست. نمی تونی طرف رو برای مثلاً 10 سال به کار عام المنفعه محکوم کنی که. بعدشم اونطوری طرف یه پنج شنبه جمعه چهارتا برگ درخت تو خیابون جمع می کنه، ادعای دلسوزی برای مردم و کمک به سوپورها و ... هم می کنه
> 
> کسی که میاد زیر پست جایی مثل ایران اینترنشنال که همه می دونند بارها از عربستان سعودی علیه ایران دفاع کرده و حتی تروریست های اهوازی رو در کانالش آورده کامنت می ذاره و می گه کی دانشمند کشور رو کشته و به بشریت خدمت کرده، کارش از عصبانیت و این حرف ها گذشته. این فرد خود فروخته هست. مثل سلول سرطانی می مونه که نیازمند شیمی درمانی هست چون داره به بدن (یعنی کشور) ضربه می زنه
> 
> عصبانیت برای کسانی مثل داریوش تو این وبسایت هست که ایرانی هستند اما از مدیریت اشتباه و گند زدن ها خونشون به جوش اومده. امثال من و داریوش نمی ریم مثلاً تو العربیه کامنت بذاریم ایران رو بکوبیم چون از بی شعوری این رژیم شاکی هستیم. بعد هم دفاع از تروریسم در همه جا جرم هست
> 
> این مثل این می مونه که بگی اگه یک فرانسوی بعد از حمله داعش از اونها دفاع کنه به خاطر عصبی بودن هست
> 
> ضمناً این افرادی رو که دارین براشون مثال قاسم سلیمانی رو می زنید، این ها همون هایی هستند که از ترور اون توسط آمریکا خوشحال بودن و پایکوبی می کردن. خیلی مثالتون اشتباه هست به نظر من



کار اجتماعی روشهای مختلف داره. میشه مدل مناسب رو پیدا کرد
البته در سطح جرمش نه تا ابد

دوستان اگه ناراحت هستن بهترین روش خالی کردنش کار سخت برای مردم در زندگی عادی ه
و برای نیازمندی دارو تهیه کنید
این فروم مجازیه

بهترین کار همینه و کامنت احساسی فایده کمی داره تا خالی بشین​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> کار اجتماعی روشهای مختلف داره. میشه مدل مناسب رو پیدا کرد
> البته در سطح جرمش نه تا ابد
> 
> دوستان اگه ناراحت هستن بهترین روش خالی کردنش کار سخت برای مردم در زندگی عادی ه
> و برای نیازمندی دارو تهیه کنید
> این فروم مجازیه
> 
> بهترین کار همینه و کامنت احساسی فایده کمی داره تا خالی بشین​


فکر کنم درست متوجه نشدی شانی جان. اونی که باید مجازات بشه اون خانم هست، نه من و کسانی که به درستی می گیم امثال این خانم باید سخت تنبیه بشن

مدل مناسب اش گولاگ هست ) شوروی ایده های جالبی رو پیاده سازی کرد واقعاً. حیف که دوام نیاورد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> فکر کنم درست متوجه نشدی شانی جان. اونی که باید مجازات بشه اون خانم هست، نه من و کسانی که به درستی می گیم امثال این خانم باید سخت تنبیه بشن
> 
> مدل مناسب اش گولاگ هست ) شوروی ایده های جالبی رو پیاده سازی کرد واقعاً. حیف که دوام نیاورد



من شکی به شما ندارم البته

من خودم دوست دارم بساط زندان و شلاق جم شه و جاش خدمات عمومی بیاد​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> من شکی به شما ندارم البته
> 
> من خودم دوست دارم بساط زندان و شلاق جم شه و جاش خدمات عمومی بیاد​


اون هم داستان خودش رو داره
نمی شه برای هر کسی خدمات عمومی در نظر گرفت. مثلاً برای یک لات یک محله که چند نفر رو زخمی کرده یا کشته، می خواین خدمات عمومی در نظر بگیرید؟

حالا بهرحال داستان چیز دیگه ای هست. داستان این هست که در جمهوری اسلامی اگه شما به منافع ملی توهین کنی یا لطمه بزنی، مثلاً حرف های جدایی طلبانه بزنی، کارهای قوم گرایانه انجام بدی، از تروریسم خارجی دفاع کنی و .... هیچ هزینه ای پرداخت نمی کنی اما خدایی نکرده اگه یک تار موی یک دختر بیرون باشه یا یه دختری بخواد دوچرخه سواری کنه یا بره تیم فوتبال مورد علاقه اش رو تو استادیوم تماشا کنه، کل نظام بسیج می شه که وای اسلاما! این دیگه خلاصه کلام برای شما​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> اون هم داستان خودش رو داره
> نمی شه برای هر کسی خدمات عمومی در نظر گرفت. مثلاً برای یک لات یک محله که چند نفر رو زخمی کرده یا کشته، می خواین خدمات عمومی در نظر بگیرید؟
> 
> حالا بهرحال داستان چیز دیگه ای هست. داستان این هست که در جمهوری اسلامی اگه شما به منافع ملی توهین کنی یا لطمه بزنی، مثلاً حرف های جدایی طلبانه بزنی، کارهای قوم گرایانه انجام بدی، از تروریسم خارجی دفاع کنی و .... هیچ هزینه ای پرداخت نمی کنی اما خدایی نکرده اگه یک تار موی یک دختر بیرون باشه یا یه دختری بخواد دوچرخه سواری کنه یا بره تیم فوتبال مورد علاقه اش رو تو استادیوم تماشا کنه، کل نظام بسیج می شه که وای اسلاما! این دیگه خلاصه کلام برای شما​



لات و الوات رو میشه فرستاد تو معدن و تونل زنی


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> لات و الوات رو میشه فرستاد تو معدن و تونل زنی


اونجا رو هم به گوه می کشن. چهارنفر ضعیف تر از خودشون رو پیدا می کنند بهشون زور می گن تا اونها کارشون رو انجام بدن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> اونجا رو هم به گوه می کشن. چهارنفر ضعیف تر از خودشون رو پیدا می کنند بهشون زور می گن تا اونها کارشون رو انجام بدن​



اینها همه راه حل داره


----------



## SalarHaqq

925boy said:


> What Iran does for Afghanistan that Pakistan wont':
> 
> View attachment 692727



Afghanistan's very first contemporary railway line! And it leads to Islamic Iran.

______



Arian said:


> اون هم داستان خودش رو داره
> نمی شه برای هر کسی خدمات عمومی در نظر گرفت. مثلاً برای یک لات یک محله که چند نفر رو زخمی کرده یا کشته، می خواین خدمات عمومی در نظر بگیرید؟
> 
> حالا بهرحال داستان چیز دیگه ای هست. داستان این هست که در جمهوری اسلامی اگه شما به منافع ملی توهین کنی یا لطمه بزنی، مثلاً حرف های جدایی طلبانه بزنی، کارهای قوم گرایانه انجام بدی، از تروریسم خارجی دفاع کنی و .... هیچ هزینه ای پرداخت نمی کنی اما خدایی نکرده اگه یک تار موی یک دختر بیرون باشه یا یه دختری بخواد دوچرخه سواری کنه یا بره تیم فوتبال مورد علاقه اش رو تو استادیوم تماشا کنه، کل نظام بسیج می شه که وای اسلاما! این دیگه خلاصه کلام برای شما​



There is just as much laxity in the implementation of the dress code as there are cases of relative negligence when it comes to the prosecution of individuals expressing separatist views etc, like those you cite.

Faghat ye tare mue banui birun bashe fori dastgiresh mikonan? Nakone kheili vaghte Iran (khosusan shahraie bozorgesh) tashif nabordid, jenab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> There is just as much laxity in the implementation of the dress code as there are cases of relative negligence when it comes to the prosecution of individuals expressing separatist views etc, like those you cite.
> 
> Faghat ye tare mue banui birun bashe fori dastgiresh mikonan? Nakone kheili vaghte Iran (khosusan shahraie bozorgesh) tashif nabordid, jenab.



حالا من یک تار مو رو با ده هزار تار مو عوض کنم مشکل شما رفع می شه؟

من همین الان هم ایران هستم جناب. شما جاهایی که گفتم رو تشریف ببرید ببینید خودتون. پلیس امنیت اخلاقی، همون خیابون وزرا برید ببینید چه صف طویلی برای پرداخت جریمه بدحجابی و سگ گردانی و ... هست

با کسانی که در استادیوم تو تبریز پرچم کشورهای دیگه رو بالا می برند هم برخورد می کنند؟ با کسانی که شعار خلیج عربی در تبریز سر دادن برخورد شد؟ با این خانم که چنین مزخرفی رو نوشته چه برخوردی می شه؟ با کسانی که در مجلس حرف از تجزیه طلبانی چون قاضی محمد زدن برخورد شد؟ با این همه بازیگر که صبح و شب علیه منافع ایران حرف می زنند برخوردی شده تا حالا یا بیشتر بهشون پروژه هم می دن؟ و هزاران مورد از این دست

کدوم بیشتر مستحق اجرای قانون هست؟ کسی که تو استادیوم علیه تمامیت ارضی ایران شعار می ده یا دختر بچه ای که خودش رو شبیه پسرها کرده تا بره بازی پرسپولیس یا استقلال رو تماشا کنه؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> حالا من یک تار مو رو با ده هزار تار مو عوض کنم مشکل شما رفع می شه؟
> 
> من همین الان هم ایران هستم جناب. شما جاهایی که گفتم رو تشریف ببرید ببینید خودتون. پلیس امنیت اخلاقی، همون خیابون وزرا برید ببینید چه صف طویلی برای پرداخت جریمه بدحجابی و سگ گردانی و ... هست
> 
> با کسانی که در استادیوم تو تبریز پرچم کشورهای دیگه رو بالا می برند هم برخورد می کنند؟ با کسانی که شعار خلیج عربی در تبریز سر دادن برخورد شد؟ با این خانم که چنین مزخرفی رو نوشته چه برخوردی می شه؟ با کسانی که در مجلس حرف از تجزیه طلبانی چون قاضی محمد زدن برخورد شد؟ با این همه بازیگر که صبح و شب علیه منافع ایران حرف می زنند برخوردی شده تا حالا یا بیشتر بهشون پروژه هم می دن؟ و هزاران مورد از این دست
> 
> کدوم بیشتر مستحق اجرای قانون هست؟ کسی که تو استادیوم علیه تمامیت ارضی ایران شعار می ده یا دختر بچه ای که خودش رو شبیه پسرها کرده تا بره بازی پرسپولیس یا استقلال رو تماشا کنه؟​



Dar iek hokumate Eslami, har do. Albate mojazate tajzie talabi ke tamamiate arzira tahdid mikonad tabiatan bayad sangintar bashad, zira jorme amniatist.

I never claimed that it's okay to be as tolerant with these people you point to. In fact I have in the past advocated harsher and more systematic measures against them on this very forum.

But it also remains true that the implementation of the dress code has kept becoming laxer and laxer over time. Compared to the early years of the Revolution, this is now on a different level. And when it comes to separatists, it equally remains true that as soon as they try something funnier than mere slogans and provocative provocations, they no longer enjoy that relative leniency.

Those who contrast the way in which authorities deal with these two sets of offenses are, by doing so, essentially expressing their opposition to the dress code. That's their opinion, and they are entitled to it. However from the perspective of those who agree with the dress code, two wrongs won't make a right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> Dar iek hokumate Eslami, har do. Albate mojazate tajzie talabi ke tamamiate arzira tahdid mikonad tabiatan bayad sangintar bashad, zira jorme amniatist.
> 
> I never claimed that it's okay to be as tolerant with these people you point to. In fact I have in the past advocated harsher and more systematic measures against them on this very forum.
> 
> But it also remains true that the implementation of the dress code has kept becoming laxer and laxer over time. Compared to the early years of the Revolution, this is now on a different level.
> 
> Those who contrast the way in which authorities deal with these two sets of offenses are by doing so essentially expressing their opposition to the dress code. That's their opinion, and they are entitled to it. However from the perspective of those who agree with the dress code, two wrongs don't make a right.


I do have a problem with the dress code, because not only it has raised dissatisfaction among Iranians and it has made it incredibly easier for foreigners to influence the minds of Iranian youths with propaganda, but it also has deprived Iran of billions of dollars of tourism income. There is no doubt that the dress code has had serious security and economic consequences for us and it has negatively impacted the image of Iran in the media.

But that's a different issue. So, let's put it aside. I think the issue is the first paragraph of your answer. As long as we agree that security crimes should be punished much harder than violation of the dress code, then we're good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> I do have a problem with the dress code, because not only it has raised dissatisfaction among Iranians and it has made it incredibly easier for foreigners to influence the minds of Iranian youths with propaganda, but it also has deprived Iran of billions of dollars of tourism income. There is no doubt that the dress code has had serious security and economic consequences for us and it has negatively impacted the image of Iran in the media.



Since you gave your reasons, I will just say that to me, the dress code has had a containing effect on western or globalist cultural imperialism. Even though I know that opponents will usually argue that moral corruption has expanded precisely because of the mandatory nature of these rules (and some will even pretend that there is "more" such corruption in Iran than in the west). However I know that despite certain setbacks in Iran, levels of moral decadence remain dozens of times greater in the west (I have lived in both societies and conducted research of my own), and my conviction is that without these restrictions, traditions in Iran would be subject to greater not fewer threats. But yes, we can agree to disagree on this.



> I think the issue is the first paragraph of your answer. As long as we agree that security crimes should be punished much harder than violation of the dress code, then we're good.



Yes, for sure. I think one would need to be crazy to advocate otherwise, even if one is religious and a staunch defender of Tradition. Without basic security, Tradition cannot be safeguarded either.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> Since you gave your reasons, I will just say that to me, the dress code has had a containing effect on western or globalist cultural imperialism. Even though I know that opponents will usually argue that moral corruption has expanded precisely because of the mandatory nature of these rules (and some will even pretend that there is "more" such corruption in Iran than in the west). However I know that despite certain setbacks in Iran, levels of moral decadence remain dozens of times greater in the west (I have lived in both societies and conducted research of my own), and my conviction is that without these restrictions, traditions in Iran would be subject to greater not fewer threats. But yes, we can agree to disagree on this.


مثالتون خیلی درست نیست. باید ایران رو با کشورهای هم فرهنگ و مسلمون که حجاب اجباری ندارن مقایسه کنید، نه با کشورهای اروپایی یا آسیای شرقی که از قدیم فرهنگ و تعریفشون از فساد اخلاقی با ما فرق داشته

الان شما یک نگاه به کشورهایی مثل اندونزی، مالزی یا ترکیه یا پاکستان بندازین، هیچ کدوم حجاب اجباری ندارن، اما خیلی به اسلام بیشتر از ایرانی ها اعتقاد دارن و نرخ زادآوری بیشتری دارن و نرخ طلاق کمتری هم دارن

نرخ رشد جمعیت ایران داره کمتر از کشورهای اسکاندیناوی می شه. آمار طلاق داره می رسه به بالای 50%. این چجور حفاظت از حریم خانواده هست که بر عکس جواب داده؟

این که حجاب اجباری باعث کاهش فساد اخلاقی می شه یک ادعا هست که آمار ازش پشتیبانی نمی کنه
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333877984638488577
رشته خوبیه
اما من فک میکنم هر دو کشور در هر دو زمینه پیش رفتن

میگن ما در همجوشی به کره کمک کردیم
خیلی حرفش بود قبلا‌

----
مهمترین نکته
بازدارندگی و یا قدرت هسته ای یک بمب و یک
ازمایش زیرزمینی نیست
راهیست طولانی و با دست اوردهای تدریجی

کلاهکها باید قوی تر و کوچکتر بشن
موشکهای سوخت جامد سریعتر و موثرتر بشن
ضربه دوم با زیردریایی یا سیلوهای زیر کوه و دریا قوی تر بشه

باور خود من اینه که ایران با توجه به تهدیدات نیاز
به دویست تا چهارصد بمب بیست کیلوتن داره
زیر ده الی پنجاه تا حتی اعلام ازمایش هم نباید بکنه

یک بمب اورانیومی شکافتی امریکایی چند برابر یک بمب شکافتی هندی هموزن موثره

به جز امریکا و روسیه بقیه کشورها طی این طریق می کنن تا بازدارنده تر بشن

غنی سازی بیست درصد هم در حد برگه مذاکرست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333877984638488577
> رشته خوبیه
> اما من فک میکنم هر دو کشور در هر دو زمینه پیش رفتن
> 
> میگن ما در همجوشی به کره کمک کردیم
> خیلی حرفش بود قبلا‌
> 
> ----
> مهمترین نکته
> بازدارندگی و یا قدرت هسته ای یک بمب و یک
> ازمایش زیرزمینی نیست
> راهیست طولانی و با دست اوردهای تدریجی
> 
> کلاهکها باید قوی تر و کوچکتر بشن
> موشکهای سوخت جامد سریعتر و موثرتر بشن
> ضربه دوم با زیردریایی یا سیلوهای زیر کوه و دریا قوی تر بشه
> 
> باور خود من اینه که ایران با توجه به تهدیدات نیاز
> به دویست تا چهارصد بمب بیست کیلوتن داره
> زیر ده الی پنجاه تا حتی اعلام ازمایش هم نباید بکنه
> 
> یک بمب اورانیومی شکافتی امریکایی چند برابر یک بمب شکافتی هندی هموزن موثره
> 
> به جز امریکا و روسیه بقیه کشورها طی این طریق می کنن تا بازدارنده تر بشن
> 
> غنی سازی بیست درصد هم در حد برگه مذاکرست​


مقدار بسیار کمتری از پلوتونیم می تونه بمب هسته ای با قدرت انفجاری بیشتری بسازه. به مرد چاق و پسر کوچک آمریکا مراجعه کنید
دلیل اینکه کره شمالی به سمت غنی سازی اورانیوم نرفته، زمان بر بودن و بسیار انرژی خواه بودن (در نتیجه گرون بودن) فرآیند غنی سازی اورانیوم هست که پولش رو ندارن. همینطوری دارن از گشنگی می میرن
اگر ایران هم راکتور بریدر داشت که می تونست شار نوترونی بالا ایجاد کنه، قطعاً به سمت پلوتونیم می رفت
مسئله اینجاست که ایران راکتور بریدر نداره و نیروگاه بوشهر کاملاً زیر نظر آژانس هست و نیروگاه اراک هم که اصلاً ساخته نشد. وگرنه همون نیروگاه آب سنگین اراک در سال نزدیک 10 کیلوگرم پلوتونیم می داد که پس از فرآوری معادل 2 بمب در سال می شد
یکی از دلایلی که پرونده ایران از آژانس اتمی به شورای امنیت ارجاع داده شد، باز فرآوری اورانیوم توسط ایران در اواخر دهه 90 قرن بیستم بود که مهم ترین دلیل تهمت زدن به ایران توسط غرب شده بود

همین الان در برجام ما تعهد دادیم که مادام العمر سمت بازفرآوری پلوتونیم نریم

در نتیجه اون رشته توئیتی که شما نشون دادین دارای اشتباه هست. نمی شه کره شمالی رو با ایران مقایسه کرد. ایران سمت بمب پلوتونیمی نرفته چون امکاناتش رو تا الان نداشته و کره شمالی در زمینه بازدارندگی هسته ای دهه ها از ما جلوتر هست
مابقی صحبت ها در مورد اینکه بازدارندگی هسته ای خودش یک فرآیند بسیار طولانی هست کاملاً درست هستند اما انقدر مهم هست که کشورها هنوز دارن روش سرمایه گذاری کلان می کنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> مقدار بسیار کمتری از پلوتونیم می تونه بمب هسته ای با قدرت انفجاری بیشتری بسازه. به مرد چاق و پسر کوچک آمریکا مراجعه کنید
> دلیل اینکه کره شمالی به سمت غنی سازی اورانیوم نرفته، زمان بر بودن و بسیار انرژی خواه بودن (در نتیجه گرون بودن) فرآیند غنی سازی اورانیوم هست که پولش رو ندارن. همینطوری دارن از گشنگی می میرن
> اگر ایران هم راکتور بریدر داشت که می تونست شار نوترونی بالا ایجاد کنه، قطعاً به سمت پلوتونیم می رفت
> مسئله اینجاست که ایران راکتور بریدر نداره و نیروگاه بوشهر کاملاً زیر نظر آژانس هست و نیروگاه اراک هم که اصلاً ساخته نشد. وگرنه همون نیروگاه آب سنگین اراک در سال نزدیک 10 کیلوگرم پلوتونیم می داد که پس از فرآوری معادل 2 بمب در سال می شد
> یکی از دلایلی که پرونده ایران از آژانس اتمی به شورای امنیت ارجاع داده شد، باز فرآوری اورانیوم توسط ایران در اواخر دهه 90 قرن بیستم بود که مهم ترین دلیل تهمت زدن به ایران توسط غرب شده بود
> 
> همین الان در برجام ما تعهد دادیم که مادام العمر سمت بازفرآوری پلوتونیم نریم
> 
> در نتیجه اون رشته توئیتی که شما نشون دادین دارای اشتباه هست. نمی شه کره شمالی رو با ایران مقایسه کرد. ایران سمت بمب پلوتونیمی نرفته چون امکاناتش رو تا الان نداشته و کره شمالی در زمینه بازدارندگی هسته ای دهه ها از ما جلوتر هست
> مابقی صحبت ها در مورد اینکه بازدارندگی هسته ای خودش یک فرآیند بسیار طولانی هست کاملاً درست هستند اما انقدر مهم هست که کشورها هنوز دارن روش سرمایه گذاری کلان می کنند



من و شما خبری نداریم
ویدیوهای هفت سال پیش رو دیدید؟

دقت کنید غربیها میگن ایران درمسیر پایه پلوتونیوم و همجوشی به کره کمک کرده
پس ایران مسیر پرقدرت تر همجوشی رو هم در سطح ابتدایی تر داره

دو بمب کافی نیست حتی مگاتنی باشه
و ما حالا حالا ها بمب مگاتنی نمیسازیم
از طرفی مسیر همجوشی و پایه پلوتونیوم به درد کارهای تاکتیکال زیر هزار تن نمیخوره
تاکتیکال هم مهمه

هر دو مسیر لازمه

دقیقا اشتباه اینه که فک کنین سریع مگاتنی میشید با سایز مینیاتوری

و راه ضربه دوم طریقیست ادامه دار با داستانهای زیاد

اتمی شدن یک بمب و یک ازمایش نیست
​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> من و شما خبری نداریم
> ویدیوهای هفت سال پیش رو دیدید؟
> 
> دقت کنید غربیها میگن ایران درمسیر پایه پلوتونیوم و همجوشی به کره کمک کرده
> پس ایران مسیر پرقدرت تر همجوشی رو هم در سطح ابتدایی تر داره
> 
> دو بمب کافی نیست حتی مگاتنی باشه
> و ما حالا حالا ها بمب مگاتنی نمیسازیم
> از طرفی مسیر همجوشی و پایه پلوتونیوم به درد کارهای تاکتیکال زیر هزار تن نمیخوره
> تاکتیکال هم مهمه
> 
> هر دو مسیر لازمه
> 
> دقیقا اشتباه اینه که فک کنین سریع مگاتنی میشید با سایز مینیاتوری
> 
> و راه ضربه دوم طریقیست ادامه دار با داستانهای زیاد
> اتمی شدن یک بمب و یک ازمایش نیست
> ​


کدوم مسیر همجوشی؟ برای واکنش همجوشی باید انرژی بسیار زیادی تولید کنید. بمب هیدروژنی خودش داخلش یه انفجار شکافت داره تا انرژی همجوشی رو فراهم کنه. وقتی ما هنوز ساده ترین انفجارهای شکافت هسته ای رو آزمایش نکردیم، چطوری حرف از همجوشی زده می شه؟

ایران کلاً چند میکروگرم پولوتونیم تولید کرده بود، که بعداً معلوم شد چند میلی گرم بوده و ایران پنهان کاری کرده که باعث شد پرونده ایران از دست آژانس خارج بشه و ارجاع داده بشه به شورای امنیت. انقدر مسئله جدی شده بود که مانند برجام که به غلط کردن افتادن، همون موقع روحانی در زمان خاتمی به عنوان نماینده ایران با سه کشور اروپایی مذاکره کرد که آقا ما کلاً برنامه هسته ای رو جمع می کنیم فقط شما صداش رو در نیارید. جمعاً هزارتا سانتریفیوژ هم حق نداشتیم داشته باشیم که احمدی نژاد اومد همه پلمب ها رو باز کرد. یکی دیگه از خیانت های روحانی مذاکره سال 2004 با اروپا بود که واقعاً گند زد، بعد باز هم رهبر اجازه داد بره مذاکره کنه

کره شمالی از دهه 90 میلادی داشته روی برنامه هسته ای پولوتونیمی اش کار می کرده. ایران اون زمان اصلاً از نظر فناوری و تکنولوژی جایگاه امروزش رو نداشته که بخواد به کره شمالی کمکی کنه

اتمی شدن یک بمب و یک آزمایش نیست، اما شروعش با اون هست. وقتی هنوز در حد همون شروعش هم نیستیم، نباید خودمون رو با کره شمالی مقایسه کنیم که دهه ها از ما جلوتر هست. ما اگه همین امروز هم مسیر کره شمالی رو شروع کنیم و آزمایش کنیم، تا 2030 هم بهش نمی رسیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> کدوم مسیر همجوشی؟ برای واکنش همجوشی باید انرژی بسیار زیادی تولید کنید. بمب هیدروژنی خودش داخلش یه انفجار شکافت داره تا انرژی همجوشی رو فراهم کنه. وقتی ما هنوز ساده ترین انفجارهای شکافت هسته ای رو آزمایش نکردیم، چطوری حرف از همجوشی زده می شه؟
> 
> ایران کلاً چند میکروگرم پولوتونیم تولید کرده بود، که بعداً معلوم شد چند میلی گرم بوده و ایران پنهان کاری کرده که باعث شد پرونده ایران از دست آژانس خارج بشه و ارجاع داده بشه به شورای امنیت. انقدر مسئله جدی شده بود که مانند برجام که به غلط کردن افتادن، همون موقع روحانی در زمان خاتمی به عنوان نماینده ایران با سه کشور اروپایی مذاکره کرد که آقا ما کلاً برنامه هسته ای رو جمع می کنیم فقط شما صداش رو در نیارید. جمعاً هزارتا سانتریفیوژ هم حق نداشتیم داشته باشیم که احمدی نژاد اومد همه پلمب ها رو باز کرد. یکی دیگه از خیانت های روحانی مذاکره سال 2004 با اروپا بود که واقعاً گند زد، بعد باز هم رهبر اجازه داد بره مذاکره کنه
> 
> کره شمالی از دهه 90 میلادی داشته روی برنامه هسته ای پولوتونیمی اش کار می کرده. ایران اون زمان اصلاً از نظر فناوری و تکنولوژی جایگاه امروزش رو نداشته که بخواد به کره شمالی کمکی کنه
> 
> اتمی شدن یک بمب و یک آزمایش نیست، اما شروعش با اون هست. وقتی هنوز در حد همون شروعش هم نیستیم، نباید خودمون رو با کره شمالی مقایسه کنیم که دهه ها از ما جلوتر هست. ما اگه همین امروز هم مسیر کره شمالی رو شروع کنیم و آزمایش کنیم، تا 2030 هم بهش نمی رسیم



من و شما نمیدونیم

اون ویدیو ای که هفت سال پیش میگه خجیر و ابسردی هست میگه ما ازمایش هسته ای انجام دادیم

غربی ها میگن ایران در همجوشی به کره کمک کرده
من کی باشم

نه به نفع ایرانه این حرفا منتشر بشه و نه به نفع غربی ها​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> من و شما نمیدونیم
> 
> اون ویدیو ای که هفت سال پیش میگه خجیر و ابسردی هست میگه ما ازمایش هسته ای انجام دادیم
> 
> غربی ها میگن ایران در همجوشی به کره کمک کرده
> من کی باشم
> 
> نه به نفع ایرانه این حرفا منتشر بشه و نه به نفع غربی ها​


اگر هم کمکی کرده در حد فرستادن دانشمند و انتقال دانش بوده، نه انتقال تکنولوژی

خیلی زیاد دلتون رو به این حرف ها خوش نکنید. ماهواره ها و سیستم های جاسوسی با سنسورهای بسیار دقیق می تونند انواع اقسام گازها مثل زنون و ... و تشعشعات رو اندازه بگیرن. وقتی چرنوبیل منفجر شد، غربی ها با ایستگاه های سنجشی قبل از اینکه شوروی اعتراف کنه کاملاً نشت هسته ای از چرنوبیل رو شناسایی کرده بودن و شوروی بعد از اینکه سراسر اروپا گفتند نشت هسته ای از چرنوبیل رو شناسایی کردن مجبور به اعتراف به گند در حد ملی که زده بودن شد

نمونه دیگه اش همین انفجار بمب هسته ای نیرودریایی روسیه بود که روسیه سعی کرد پنهانش کنه اما شناسایی شد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> اگر هم کمکی کرده در حد فرستادن دانشمند و انتقال دانش بوده، نه انتقال تکنولوژی
> 
> خیلی زیاد دلتون رو به این حرف ها خوش نکنید. ماهواره ها و سیستم های جاسوسی با سنسورهای بسیار دقیق می تونند انواع اقسام گازها مثل زنون و ... و تشعشعات رو اندازه بگیرن. وقتی چرنوبیل منفجر شد، غربی ها قبل از اینکه شوروی اعتراف کنه با اندازه گیری تشعشعات کاملاً نشت هسته ای رو شناسایی کرده بودن و شوروی بعد از اینکه سراسر اروپا گفتند نشت هسته ای از چرنوبیل رو شناسایی کردن مجبور به اعتراف به گند در حد ملی که زده بودن شد


‌
چرنوبیل جوری بزرگ بود با گایگر مولر دستی هم میشد فهمید خبری ه
ماهواره نمی خواست

ماهواره نقاط ضعف زیاد داره
برای همین پهپاد میفرستند که نمونه گیری کنه از فضای پایینتر
اون پهپاد هم دقیق نیست

بفهمن هم نمیگن
مگر خودمون دنیا رو پر کنیم

پاکستان و کره ده پانزده سال هیچی نگفتند تا اعلام موفقیت کردند

کره در حالی توافق هسته ای کرد که بمب هم داشت​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ‌
> چرنوبیل جوری بزرگ بود با گایگر مولر دستی هم میشد فهمید خبری ه
> ماهواره نمی خواست
> 
> ماهواره نقاط ضعف زیاد داره
> برای همین پهپاد میفرستند که نمونه گیری کنه از فضای پایینتر
> اون پهپاد هم دقیق نیست
> 
> بفهمن هم نمیگن
> مگر خودمون دنیا رو پر کنیم
> 
> پاکستان و کره ده پانزده سال هیچی نگفتند تا اعلام موفقیت کردند
> 
> کره در حالی توافق هسته ای کرد که بمب هم داشت​


نه، اشتباه منظورم رو متوجه شدی. چرنوبیل رو با ایستگاه های سنجش معمولی شناسایی کردن. اون زمان که اصلاً ماهواره های این کار وجود نداشتن
نمونه جدیدترش شناسایی انفجار هسته ای در نونکسای روسیه در پایگاه نیرودریایی روسیه بود که سعی کردن پنهانش کنن اما باز شناسایی شد









Nyonoksa radiation accident - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





.جدی؟ در مورد پاکستان و کره اطلاعی ندارم که پونزده سال هیچی نگفتند تا اعلام موفقیت کردن. می شه ارجاع بدی؟
لااقل پاکستان که به نظر میاد به خاطر رو کم کنی با هند خیلی عجله داشت که اتمی بشه​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> نه، اشتباه منظورم رو متوجه شدی. چرنوبیل رو با ایستگاه های سنجش معمولی شناسایی کردن. اون زمان که اصلاً ماهواره های این کار وجود نداشتن
> نمونه جدیدترش شناسایی انفجار هسته ای در نونکسای روسیه در پایگاه نیرودریایی روسیه بود که سعی کردن پنهانش کنن اما باز شناسایی شد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyonoksa radiation accident - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .جدی؟ در مورد پاکستان و کره اطلاعی ندارم که پونزده سال هیچی نگفتند تا اعلام موفقیت کردن. می شه ارجاع بدی؟
> لااقل پاکستان که به نظر میاد به خاطر رو کم کنی با هند خیلی عجله داشت که اتمی بشه



ازمایشات هسته ای پاکستان در ۱۹۸۰



A Science Odyssey: Pakistan’s Nuclear Emergence « PakDef Military Consortium



ازمایش اعلام شده در ۱۹۹۸
.....

کره روسیه را در اوایل ۲۰۰۰ مطلع میکنه









Putin KNEW about North Korea's nukes in early 2000's


RUSSIAN President Vladimir Putin says he was told personally about North Korean nuclear weapons in the early 2000’s.




www.express.co.uk





ازمایش اعلام شده در ۲۰۰۶​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ازمایشات هسته ای پاکستان در ۱۹۸۰
> 
> 
> 
> A Science Odyssey: Pakistan’s Nuclear Emergence « PakDef Military Consortium
> 
> 
> 
> ازمایش اعلام شده در ۱۹۹۸
> .....
> 
> کره روسیه را در اوایل ۲۰۰۰ مطلع میکنه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin KNEW about North Korea's nukes in early 2000's
> 
> 
> RUSSIAN President Vladimir Putin says he was told personally about North Korean nuclear weapons in the early 2000’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ازمایش اعلام شده در ۲۰۰۶​



لینک دومی در مورد کره شمالی که بیشتر حرف هست تا اینکه چیز اثبات شده ای باشه. ممکن هست کره شمالی ادعای واهی کرده باشه، یا منظورش تست سرد بوده باشه. بهرحال کسی در اینکه کره شمالی تا قبل از آزمایش سال 2006 یک برنامه هسته ای کاملاً نظامی و آشکار داشته که هدفش ساخت بمب بوده شکی نداره. داره؟ هزار بار رسماً اعلام کرده بودن، از دهه ها پیش گفته بودن که دنبالش هستند

پاکستان هم همینطور هست. من اون لینکی که فرستادی رو خوندم. غیر از تست سرد چیزی در مورد آزمایش های هسته ای که می گی ندیدم. حالا شاید من جایی اش رو خوب نخونده باشم. ولی پاکستان هم بسیار آشکار برنامه هسته ای نظامی داشت

هر دوی این کشورها برنامه هسته ای نظامی آشکار داشتن و تحت نظارت آژانس و جز ان پی تی هم نبودن. رسماً هم گفته بودن که دنبالش هستند. کره شمالی از سال 1993 از ان پی تی خارج شده بود. پاکستان هم که اصلاً عضو نشده بود. خیلی داستانشون با ما فرق می کنه

هر دوی این کشورهای خیلی واضح دنبال بمب بودن و زیرساخت هاش رو هم به مرور ایجاد کردن و تکلیفشون هم روشن بود که جز ان پی تی نیستند. نه مثل ایران که همه سوراخ هاش رو آژانس داره می گرده و اسرائیل و آمریکا بیشتر از خامنه ای در مورد برنامه هسته ای ایران می دونند​


----------



## Shawnee

ارین جان میام جوابشو میدم

دارم برای تفریح کامران اتابکی میبینم
برگشته دوباره و مزاحم تلفنی تولید میکنه
کاش سعید سکویی هم برمیگشت
خاطره داریم با اینها


کامران اتابکی جدید

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ارین جان میام جوابشو میدم
> 
> دارم برای تفریح کامران اتابکی میبینم
> برگشته دوباره و مزاحم تلفنی تولید میکنه
> کاش سعید سکویی هم برمیگشت
> خاطره داریم با اینها
> 
> 
> کامران اتابکی جدید


یادش بخیر. چرا سور اصرافیل رو نمی گی؟

   

ادیت: الان فهمیدم این هم کانال یوتیوب زده. از دیشب دارم می خندم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> متاسفانه خیلی ماها کنترل اعصابشون رو از دست میدیم و مغلوب جنگ روانی میشیم
> اغلب اونهایی که پس از زدن ابقیق مشغول پرواز بودن
> اونها هنوز جواب ابقیق و گلوبال هاوک رو ندادن
> 
> الان میگن خوب حداقل زورتون به این زنه که میرسه
> پوستشو بکنین
> 
> خوب این یارو داره پالس میده که بیاد ایران اینترنشنال کار کنه و جواب نمیگیره
> من نمیشناختمش‌
> اصلا کی بود این
> سر پیری هنوز ناشناسه
> 
> 
> حالا جواب اینکه چطوری پوستشو کند‌
> خودتون انتخاب کنین
> 
> روش اول: میشه مثل داعش سرشو برید و فیلمشو منتشر کرد
> لیشف صدور قوم المومنین و زهر چشمگیری
> 
> روش دوم: میشه مثل کیم عزیز فرستادش اردوگاه
> کار سخت برای جبران کارش
> و درس عبرت سایرین
> 
> روش سوم: میشه مثل غربی ها اول ابروشو برد بعد
> منزویش کرد بعد ازش دیو ساخت تا خودش یک کلاهشو قاضی کنه و تصمیمی سخت بگیره و رفتارشو عوض کنه
> و درس عبرت سایرین هم میشه
> البته روش سوم رسانه نقطه زن میخواد​


روش بهتر اصلا جواب تویتش را کسی نمیداد . کسی تگش نمیکرد . توی سریالهای آبکی تلوزیونم دیگه بهش نقش نمیدادن تا توی ناشناسی خودش بمونه و از درد همون دق کنه . من نمیفهمم چرا هر بی نام نشانی که معلوم نیست کی هست و چی هست هر غلطی بکنه یک عده که خیلی ادعاشون میشه برایش باید تبلیغ مجانی کنن . اصلا کی تا حالا اسم این را شنیده بود . که الکی الان این همه برادران حزب اللهی و بی بصیرتهای خبرنگار نما اینقدر دارن براش تبلیغ مجانی میکنن . اصلا اون مدیرهای خبر اگر یک ذره عقلشان میرسید نمیگذاشتن خبرهای این شخص و امثال اون پخش بشه . ولشون میکردن تا توی همون ناشناسسی خودشان بمونن. برای یک بازیگر آخه مگر درد بزگتر و بدتر از ناشناس بودن و کسی نشناسدشش پیدا میشه ؟


Arian said:


> ببخشید، من هنوز واقعاً نمی دونم ما باید در این سایت چطوری باید با ماله کش های گوه کاری های رژیم به نتیجه برسیم
> 
> شما یک سر تشریف ببرید خیابون وزرا کنار پارک ساعی، ببینید چندتا دختر و پسر 18 تا 30 ساله به خاطر اینکه طرف تو ماشین روسریش عقب بوده یا سگ داشته تو ماشین، اونجا دارن جریمه پرداخت می کنند
> یک سر تشریف ببرید پلیس امنیت، ببینید چند نفر رو به خاطر دور زدن تو خیابون دستگیر کردن یا ماشینشون رو خوابوندن
> بعد شما می گین با کسی که از تروریسم دفاع می کنه نباید برخورد کرد؟
> 
> وقتی مردم رو به خاطر مو یا تو خیابون دور زدن می برن جریمه های سنگین می برن، برای یک چنین کاری حداقل باید جریمه های سنگین بذارن. هرچند که من هنوز معتقد هستم چنین افرادی باید به جاهای بی آب و علف تبعید بشن تا حساب کار دست بقیه افراد این صنف بیاد. این بار اول نیست که افراد این صنف دارن پول از رژیم می گیرن و تبلیغ آمریکا و اروپا و اسرائیل و ترکیه و ... رو می کنند
> 
> کسی که با پول صدا و سیمای ایران یک عمری زندگی کرده و امروز بر می گرده می گه کدوم شیر پاک خورده ای دانشمند هسته ای کشور رو کشته و به بشریت خدمت کرده، کمترین مجازاتش 10 سال تبعید و ممنوع الخروجی هست​


خوب بهتر از جای بی آب و علف اینه که اصلا اسمی از اینها نبری . اونوقت اینجوری حسابی دردشان میگیره وگرنه چی کارش میکنی . 10 سال زندان براش میگذاری و بعد از 2 سال آزادش میکنی ؟ اونهم همین را میخواد . میخواد بگه من کی بودم و با من چه کردن بعدش بره اون ور آب و توی یکی از این شبکه ها استخدام بشه وگرنه بازیگر درست و حسابی که نیست که بتونه یک نقش درست و حسابی بازی کنه.
.


Arian said:


> چرا تبعید؟
> چون اولاً خشونت درش نیست. زندان کردن یا شلاق زدن یا هر تنبیه دیگه ای داد و بیداد راه می ندازه. اینطوری می گی طرف یک شهر دیگه داره زندگی عادی اش رو می کنه و تو زندان هم نیست، فقط حق نداره از اون شهر خارج بشه. بفرستن طرف رو شهرهای کوچک اطراف کرمان و زاهدان و ... تا بفهمن که این مدت چقدر مفت خوری کردن از پول این مردم
> 
> بعد هم از هر کس چیزی که براش مهم هست رو باید بگیری. برای این جماعت هیچ چیز مهم تر از ادای روشن فکری در آوردن و دور هم جمع شدن و ژست روشن فکری گرفتن نیست. اینطوری هم طرف رو از این چیزها محروم می کنی، هم اینکه چون ممنوع الخروج می شه و نمی تونه از ایران خارج بشه دیگه تا زمانی که داخل ایران هست نمیاد برای اون ور دم تکون بده
> 
> الان شرایط طوری شده که این افراد نون این ور رو می خورن، عشق و حالشون رو اون ور می کنند و سنگ اون ور رو به سینه می زنند
> 
> باید انتخاب کنند، یا ایران، یا کشوری دیگه. نمی شه پول رو این ور در بیارن ولی دلشون و خوش گذرونی و غیرتشون اون وری باشه
> 
> من با جریمه مالی خیلی سنگین هم موافق هستم. مثلاً جریمه های چند ده تا چند صد میلیونی. نه اینکه دولت فخیمه برگرده مالیات رو به این صنف ببخشه​


خوب چه خوب اول تبعید میشه بعد چند تا شبکه اونور آب براش تبلیغ میکنن که چه ظلمی در حق کسی که نظرش را بیان کرده شده و این شخص کی بوده و چی بوده و........ بعدش عم این شهرها که حساب وکتاب ندارند . یک شب یهویی غیب میشه و فردا سر از پاکستان در میاره و میره سفارت کانادا و یا آمریکا و یا هر جایی و میگه با من چه ها کردن و تقاضای پناهندگی میده و کارش هم توی یکی از اون شبکه ها آماده هست.[/QUOTE]


SalarHaqq said:


> But it also remains true that the implementation of the dress code has kept becoming laxer and laxer over time. Compared to the early years of the Revolution, this is now on a different level.


In the first 1 or 2 year of revolution there was no dress code and it was Rouhani and a group of his like minded who enforced it little by little.


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> روش بهتر اصلا جواب تویتش را کسی نمیداد . کسی تگش نمیکرد . توی سریالهای آبکی تلوزیونم دیگه بهش نقش نمیدادن تا توی ناشناسی خودش بمونه و از درد همون دق کنه . من نمیفهمم چرا هر بی نام نشانی که معلوم نیست کی هست و چی هست هر غلطی بکنه یک عده که خیلی ادعاشون میشه برایش باید تبلیغ مجانی کنن . اصلا کی تا حالا اسم این را شنیده بود . که الکی الان این همه برادران حزب اللهی و بی بصیرتهای خبرنگار نما اینقدر دارن براش تبلیغ مجانی میکنن . اصلا اون مدیرهای خبر اگر یک ذره عقلشان میرسید نمیگذاشتن خبرهای این شخص و امثال اون پخش بشه . ولشون میکردن تا توی همون ناشناسسی خودشان بمونن. برای یک بازیگر آخه مگر درد بزگتر و بدتر از ناشناس بودن و کسی نشناسدشش پیدا میشه ؟
> 
> خوب بهتر از جای بی آب و علف اینه که اصلا اسمی از اینها نبری . اونوقت اینجوری حسابی دردشان میگیره وگرنه چی کارش میکنی . 10 سال زندان براش میگذاری و بعد از 2 سال آزادش میکنی ؟ اونهم همین را میخواد . میخواد بگه من کی بودم و با من چه کردن بعدش بره اون ور آب و توی یکی از این شبکه ها استخدام بشه وگرنه بازیگر درست و حسابی که نیست که بتونه یک نقش درست و حسابی بازی کنه.
> .
> 
> خوب چه خوب اول تبعید میشه بعد چند تا شبکه اونور آب براش تبلیغ میکنن که چه ظلمی در حق کسی که نظرش را بیان کرده شده و این شخص کی بوده و چی بوده و........ بعدش عم این شهرها که حساب وکتاب ندارند . یک شب یهویی غیب میشه و فردا سر از پاکستان در میاره و میره سفارت کانادا و یا آمریکا و یا هر جایی و میگه با من چه ها کردن و تقاضای پناهندگی میده و کارش هم توی یکی از اون شبکه ها آماده هست



دقیقاً مسئله اینجاست که طرف برای 10 سال یا بیشتر ممنوع الخروج هم می شه. حالا تا می تونند براش زار بزنند یا بعداً براش نمایش درست کنند. طرف 10 سال از عمرش رو از دست می ده و برای بقیه درس عبرت می شه. البته من هنوز هم با سیستم گولاگ برای ایران موافق هستم

این مسئله که هر کسی بدون هیچ تاوانی هر چیزی دلش می خواد علیه منافع ملی بگه بسیار بسیار بسیار خطرناک هست​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> دقیقاً مسئله اینجاست که طرف برای 10 سال یا بیشتر ممنوع الخروج هم می شه. حالا تا می تونند براش زار بزنند. البته من هنوز هم با سیستم گولاگ برای ایران موافق هستم
> 
> این مسئله که هر کسی بدون هیچ تاوانی هر چیزی دلش می خواد علیه منافع ملی بگه بسیار بسیار بسیار خطرناک هست​


شما خروجش را ممنوع بکن . من که کارم این نیست در عرض 24 ساعت از یکی از همون شهرهای اطراف زاهدان میبرمش پاکستان. کسی که این کارس که اینقدر را هم برای رد شدن از مرز لازم نداره.


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> شما خروجش را ممنوع بکن . من که کارم این نیست در عرض 24 ساعت از یکی از همون شهرهای اطراف زاهدان میبرمش پاکستان. کسی که این کارس که اینقدر را هم برای رد شدن از مرز لازم نداره.


نه عزیز من، چنین خبری نیست. اگه شما هم جز همون دسته ای هستی که می گی هر کس هر چی دلش می خواد بگه، لااقل مزخرف نباف و نظرت رو مستقیم بگو
این که چون 1% ممکن هست کسی از زیر اجرای قانون فرار کن پس اصلاً نباید قانون رو اجرا کن مزخرف گفتن هست. ببخشید که انقدر رک می گم البته​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> نه عزیز من، چنین خبری نیست. اگه شما هم جز همون دسته ای هستی که می گی هر کس هر چی دلش می خواد بگه، لااقل مزخرف نباف و نظرت رو مستقیم بگو
> این که چون 1% ممکن هست کسی از زیر اجرای قانون فرار کن پس اصلاً نباید قانون رو اجرا کن مزخرف گفتن هست. ببخشید که انقدر رک می گم البته​


شما اون شهرهای مرزی زاهدان رفتی ؟ من سربازیم اونجا بود و دقیقا میدونم چه خبر . و چه راحت مردم میرن اونور مرز و بر میگردن.
شما هم اگه اصرار داری برای ایشان تبلیغ مجانی کنی و کار آینده اش را اون ور آب براش تضمین کنی . بسم الله کسی جلوی شما را نگرفته اصلا به من چه فردا این رفت توی یکی از شبکه های اون ور آب چرندیاتی را که براش نوشتن شروع کرد به تبلیغ کردن.


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> شما اون شهرهای مرزی زاهدان رفتی ؟ من سربازیم اونجا بود و دقیقا میدونم چه خبر . و چه راحت مردم میرن اونور مرز و بر میگردن.
> شما هم اگه اصرار داری برای ایشان تبلیغ مجانی کنی و کار آینده اش را اون ور آب براش تضمین کنی . بسم الله کسی جلوی شما را نگرفته اصلا به من چه فردا این رفت توی یکی از شبکه های اون ور آب چرندیاتی را که براش نوشتن شروع کرد به تبلیغ کردن.


مگه همه شهرهای ایران شهرهای مرزی زاهدان هستند؟
این همه زندانی سیاسی سالها هست که در اوین زندانی هستند. کدومشون مثل آب خوردنی که شما می گین فرار کردن؟

مگه مهناز افشار رو که قلاده اش رو نکشیدن، آخر سر نرفت اون ور و اتفاقاً به همین بهانه توئیت ها اون ور بهش بیشتر هم پر و بال دادن؟ تازه مهناز افشاری که با آقازاده هم ازدواج کرده بود​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> مگه همه شهرهای ایران شهرهای مرزی زاهدان هستند؟
> این همه زندانی سیاسی سالها هست که در اوین زندانی هستند. کدومشون مثل آب خوردنی که شما می گین فرار کردن؟
> 
> مگه مهناز افشار رو که قلاده اش رو نکشیدن، آخر سر نرفت اون ور و اتفاقاً به همین بهانه توئیت ها اون ور بهش بیشتر هم پر و بال دادن؟ تازه مهناز افشاری که با آقازاده هم ازدواج کرده بود​


از کی تا حالا اوین شد تبعید توی شهر های کوچک اطراف زاهدان و کرمان.
در ضمن زندانی سیاسی به یک چیزی اعتقاد داره برای اون میخواد بمونه و مبارزه کنه . این خانم به چی اعتقاد داره که بخواهد براش بمونه . اصلا هدف این خانم از گفتن این حرف چی بوده .اصلا این الان هم ازش بپرسی میدونه دکتر فخریزاده چه کاره بوده ؟


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> از کی تا حالا اوین شد تبعید توی شهر های کوچک اطراف زاهدان و کرمان.
> در ضمن زندانی سیاسی به یک چیزی اعتقاد داره برای اون میخواد بمونه و مبارزه کنه . این خانم به چی اعتقاد داره که بخواهد براش بمونه . اصلا هدف این خانم از گفتن این حرف چی بوده .اصلا این الان هم ازش بپرسی میدونه دکتر فخریزاده چه کاره بوده ؟


چندین آپشن پیشنها شد. مطمئن باش کسی هم که تبعید بشه، به این راحتی نمی تونه فرار کنه. حداقلش یک پابند الکترونیک هست که همین الان هم قوه قضائیه داره به خیلی از زندانی ها می زنه. اگه قرار بود هر کی تبعید می شه فرار کنه که دیگه اصلاً چنین مجازاتی مطرح نمی شد. مگه همون زمان رضا شاه که انقدر امکانات کنترلی نبود، کسی که تبعید می شد فرار می کرد؟

به نظرم داریم از بحث دور می شیم. این خانم برای دم تکون دادن برای شبکه ایران اینترنشنال، یه گوهی خورده. اگه برای تاوانی نده، تبدیل به عرف می شه این کار. هر رفتاری که بدون هزینه باشه، تکرار می شه. تو این مورد خاص که احتمالاً پاداش هم در فضای مجازی برای طرف وجود داره (مثلاً یک سری هندونه زیر بغلش بذارن و ازش تعریف کنند و ...) اگر به پاداش و جزا تو رفتارشناسی کسی اعتقاد داشته باشه، واضح هست که باید برای این کار جزا در نظر گرفت


​


----------



## ashool

terror one issahell official in israhell

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

ashool said:


> terror one issahell official in israhell


Do you know the details here; who, what, when?

So far fahmi hinawi age 45 and mossad agent, possibly linked to Fakhrizadeh's murder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Zarif was threatening to sue Sardar Soleiani a few days before his murder:









مصاحبه ظریف بر علیه شهید سردار سلیمانی یکهفته قبل از اینکه سردار شهید بشود!!


مصاحبه #ظریف بر علیه شهید سردار قاسم سلیمانی یک هفته قبل از اینکه سردار شهید بشود!




www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> مثالتون خیلی درست نیست. باید ایران رو با کشورهای هم فرهنگ و مسلمون که حجاب اجباری ندارن مقایسه کنید، نه با کشورهای اروپایی یا آسیای شرقی که از قدیم فرهنگ و تعریفشون از فساد اخلاقی با ما فرق داشته
> 
> الان شما یک نگاه به کشورهایی مثل اندونزی، مالزی یا ترکیه یا پاکستان بندازین، هیچ کدوم حجاب اجباری ندارن، اما خیلی به اسلام بیشتر از ایرانی ها اعتقاد دارن و نرخ زادآوری بیشتری دارن و نرخ طلاق کمتری هم دارن
> 
> نرخ رشد جمعیت ایران داره کمتر از کشورهای اسکاندیناوی می شه. آمار طلاق داره می رسه به بالای 50%. این چجور حفاظت از حریم خانواده هست که بر عکس جواب داده؟
> 
> این که حجاب اجباری باعث کاهش فساد اخلاقی می شه یک ادعا هست که آمار ازش پشتیبانی نمی کنه​




Population growth figures for 2018 based on World Bank statistics:

Turkey:* 1.5%*
Iran: *1.4%*
Malaysia: *1.4% *
Indonesia: *1.1%*

Fertility rates as per 2017 World Bank numbers:

Indonesia:* 2.34* births per woman
Iran:* 2.12* births per woman
Turkey: *2.08* births per woman
Malaysia: *2.02* births per woman

In Turkey's case, bear in mind that the recent massive influx of Syrian nationals and the sizeable Kurdish minority, both of which have significantly higher fertility rates than the Turkish average, give that figure a boost.

As for Scandinavian nations, here are their 2018 population growth figures as given by the World Bank:

Finland: *0.2% *
Denmark: *0.6% *
Norway: *0.7% *
Sweden:* 1.2% *

So with the exception of Sweden, they have considerably inferior growth rates compared to Iran. Plus, their population growth is first and foremost driven by immigrants from developing countries with high fertility rates, not by their native peoples.

Therefore when it comes to this topic, it is erroneous to state that the other three Muslim countries are doing better than Iran, or that Iran is getting close to Scandinevian levels. In fact all four Muslim countries named above have very comparable figures, and when it comes to both population growth and fertility rate, Iran is second best among the four. As for Scandinevian countries, they are in a desperate situation compared to Iran.

Regarding the population's comparative adherence to and reverence for Islam, I would recommend not to take political cliches, amplified by enemy-controlled media at face value. Most studies and surveys in this regard are conducted by mainstream sources that follow propagandistic guidelines set by the zio-American empire, or by institutes linked to or funded by hostile intelligence agencies. In short, they are political instruments more than objective scientific assessments. More realistic surveys applying sounder methods yield very different results. One such survey, the link to which I cannot find right now, even came to the conclusion that Iranians are the most religous people in the world.

I recently discussed this in another topic. For more information, see:




__





Iranian Public Opinion


Pro and anti IR quarrel aside.. At the end of the day the Iranian people are going to look at what the IR has done for them in the past 41 years. What have they done to increase the quality of livelihood and well being of the population ? What are the results? I criticize both camps.. the Pro...



defence.pk





The thing is also that sometimes, Iranians will tend to establish somewhat flawed comparisons to other countries (including the non-Arab Muslim ones you cited) based on subjective experience and individual empirical observation of their own society coupled with lesser knowledge of the socities they compare Iran with. In fact, if you go looking for it, you will find lots of expressions of irreligiosity and even in some cases hostility towards Islam in Turkish, Indonesian, Malaysian societies too (but probably less so in Pakistan).

Another aspect to take into account here are the differences in political culture between these countries, particularly on the level of identity politics, including from a historical perspective. In Iran, the modern period has seen the emergence of a brand of nationalism focused on Iran's pre-Islamic history and identity, some of whose currents tend to delve into islamophobia. This has evolved into a feature of Iranian political life since the 1920's and has no comparable equivalent in the other Muslim countries mentioned. Less religious segments of society in Iran will thus have a greater tendency to find in Iran's pre-Islamic civilization a readily available substitute-identity to Islamic culture, whereas in the other Muslim countries cited, irreligiosity will more often be accompanied by ongoing adherence to Islam as a cultural identity rather than a religious practice, simply because in the political culture of those societies, no major political current has historically been focusing to the same extent on the pre-Islamic era and identity.

Now of course, this doesn't mean that all those who take pride in Iran's pre-Islamic heritage and civilization are destined to oppose Islam or vice versa - we also have many political and identitarian currents in Iran which reconcile the two dimensions instead of systematically contrasting them.

At any rate, when some distanciate themselves from Islam in favor of pre-Islamic identity, this is not so much a consequence of the dress code than of pre-existing patterns of political culture and identity.

At this point another observation can be made. Indeed, it is noticeable how many of those Iranians who tend to consider the religious cultural policies of the Islamic Republic, in particular the dress code, as responsible for what they perceive as a regression of tradition, are either (and I'm not saying it applies to you in person, please don't misunderstand):

* Not particularly attached to tradition themselves, seeing how they fully adhere to western liberalism in the social-cultural area. Their own lifestyles are largely westernized, yet they lament challenges to tradition allegedly induced by rebellious reactions to the Islamic Republic's non-secular, Islamic legislation.

* Naive to the point of believing that a government can tolerate and legalize every source and agent of moral corruption without directly jeopardizing deeply rooted cultural traditions in society. Or even assuming that as with a vaccine, the inoculation of a certain dosis of the nefarious element is going to generate a counter-reaction by the social body thanks to the resilience of cultural traditions, thereby ensuring that decadence will remain marginal.

Now this is a profoundly mistaken and highly dangerous belief. Because aforementioned agents of moral corruption appeal to primal biological instincts of man, and that culture and civilization cannot act as counter-weights to this unless they are backed by a measure of legal coercion.

Secondly, because national culture and civilization do not stand the slightest chance against "mafia"-like heavyweight multinational corporations (for example the pornographic "industry") propping up and making a living off these commercialized agents of moral corruption. The sheer power of the underlying capitalist logic will neutralize any resistance from society and devour those who dare to resist, as seen in the west - and make no mistake about it, the west too used to follow different cultural norms some time ago, although perhaps not as strict ones as the Islamic world. But in western society too, capitalists first needed to methodically dismantle any and all cultural obstacles, before being able to subject more and more areas of human life and interaction to the alienating process of commodification.

Let me also add a word or two about the divorce rate you mentioned. To begin with, the very notion of "divorce rate" is an extremely multi-faceted one, because it is very far from having a single universally admitted or even dominant acception. The Census Bureau of the US regime, for instance, uses two definitions:

- Crude divorce rate, that is the number of divorces per 1000 people, usually over a given year.
- Refined divorce rate, i.e. the number of divorces per 1000 married women.

In addition to this, there are many other ways of evaluation the prevalence of the phenomenon of divorce in a given society. For instance:

- "Divortiality" rate or reduced sum of divorces, meaning the number of divorces pronounced for each 1000 marriages within a given population over a year.

Each of these measures inform about slightly different aspects of the prevalence of divorce in a given society.

Now let us examine where Iran really stands, alarmist media reports massively relayed by hostile foreign-based Persian language media notwithstanding.

A ranking based on figures from the United Nations Statistical Division, Eurostat as well as national statistical institutes, places Iran in 92nd position of out 102 countries when it comes to "divortiality" rates in 2017. With a rate of 14,29 per 1000, Iran is among the 10% of countries with the lowest "divortiality" rates in the world. Many Muslim-majority countries, including Turkey, Algeria, Azarbaijan, the UAE, Qatar, Libya, Bangladesh, Qatar or Kuwait are worse off.

Source: https://atlasocio.com/classements/s...ment-etats-par-taux-de-divortialite-monde.php

Looking at the crude divorce rate, Iran with a figure of 1,6 per 1000 in 2016 may not be as well positioned as it is in terms of "divortiality", but the figure for Turkey is the same, there are still various Muslim countries faring worse than Iran (such as Egypt, Kazakhstan, Jordan, Kuwait). One ranking puts Iran in 72nd position out of 135, which is stil in the lower half of the table, i.e. the majority of countries are doing worse than Iran.

Source: https://atlasocio.com/classements/societe/divorce/classement-etats-par-taux-de-divorce-monde.php

Another ranking, of 104 countries this time, places Iran 56th with its 2017 crude divorce rate of 1,6, i.e. in the worldwide average. Here again, Muslim majority countries such as Jordan, Kuwait, Algeria fare worse and in some cases far worse, while figures for others such as Lebanon and Turkey are very close to Iran's.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divor..._country/region_(per_1,000_population_/_year)

I'm not sure what the cited 50% figure was exactly referring to, but given the above it would in any case still place Iran in an average to favorable position on the global scale.

Also I must reiterate, as concerns divorce rates and statistics and survey results in general, please always be aware of biased and sometimes even faked numbers spread by sources with political interests linked to Iran's existential enemies, namely regimes such as the US and its European vassals, as well as the network of NGO's that oftentimes serve as a cover for propaganda, psy-ops, spying, sabotage and hostile social engineering activities by those same regimes. Many of these stats about Iran are plain untrustworthy, especially when encountered on or relayed by mainstream news platforms (the usual suspects, BBC, VOA, Manoto, Saudi International, plus anti-IR propaganda accounts on Instagram and Telegram etc).

Indeed, fake statistics have historically been a weapon of choice for social engineering. They are employed in the framework of the propagation of_ self-fulfilling statistical falsehood _(a term I coined). In fact, the imperial oligarchy used this very same method of social engineering to bring about the decadence of sexual norms in the US, soon followed by western Europe and the rest of the western world. Bogus experiment results are exactly what a scientist by the name of Alfred Kinsey, bankrolled by the capitalist (and probably zionist) publisher of erotic magazines Hugh Hefner, used to kickstart a process by which the remnants of traditional sexual morality were undermined and progressively eliminated in post-WW2 America. To this effect a targeted, elaborate scheme of social engineering was implemented.

At the core of this scheme is the effort to make the audience believe they are more decadent than they actually are, so as to dismantle the last bullwarks of resistance to immorality, to discourage people from resisting the upcoming onslaught of amoral cultural consumer goods though the generation of a virtual, suggestive and subliminal form of group think imposed from outside. The starting point is always to make people believe they are more degenerate than they really are.

Once again I would recommend taking a brief look at a previous commentary of mine which expands upon the subject in greater detail:





__





Iranian Public Opinion


Pro and anti IR quarrel aside.. At the end of the day the Iranian people are going to look at what the IR has done for them in the past 41 years. What have they done to increase the quality of livelihood and well being of the population ? What are the results? I criticize both camps.. the Pro...



defence.pk





Hence my stern warning against all these dubious statistics and figures Iranians are flooded with on a daily basis, both by hostile foreign-based media and possibly by domestic agents of influence ('nofoozis'). I'm not saying that every figure published is always wrong, mind you. But that some will definitely be, while others will be used in specific contexts to serve as a basis for biased and erroneous conclusions, and that this entire, permanent, relentless bombarding of the Iranian public with seemingly negative figures and findings is clearly part of a comprehensive psychological operation by the enemies of the Iranian nation and of the Islamic Republic.

The political goals pursued by this sustained psy-ops endeavour are both to challenge the legitimacy of Iran's current Islamic ruling system because it is resisting zio-American imperial oppression and inviting others to join in, as well as to propagate false and counter-productive explanations regarding the actual sources of moral corruption, that if acted upon (i.e. through a progressive liberalization of Iran's legislation on cultural affairs, including but not restricted to the dress code) will only accelerate the decay of moral norms in society, instead of containing it.

Another point we need to pay attention to is social modernization sui generis as a factor of pressure on the viability of the traditional family structure. The Islamic Republic did not oppose modernization of society as long as it didn't go directly against Islamic customs. However, such processes are still fraught with indirect hazards that may negatively affect cultural traditions.

To give an example, both the phenomenon of urbanization (concerning over 70% of the Iranian population nowadays), and increased integration and participation of Iranian women in economic life, as well as the strong progress in the education levels of women, have been double-edged swords unfortunately. All of which were allowed to if not encouraged by successive administrations of the Islamic Republic (as well as the former regime, which however was far less concerned about conformity with Islamic sharia and theological principles).

Any "emancipatory" evolution of traditional gender roles of women, any accelerated urbanization, however confined within formal respect of Islamic norms, will inevitably lead to a heightened average age of marriage, to a decrease of fertility, which in turn will more or less of a challenge to the traditional family structure.

So prior to taking issue with the dress code as an alleged factor of adverse reaction to tradition, one should ask oneself what one's priorities and goals really are - if one wishes to preserve the traditional nuclear family, then one cannot remain oblivious to the way in which general social modernization and greater participation of women in education and the economy threatens said family structures. If we do everything in our might to ensure that Iranian women make up 60% or more of university graduates, if we encourage women to work, then we will hardly be in a position to lament the relative decline of fertility rates in Iran - Islamic dress code or Islamic no dress code.

The exposure to western cultural consumer goods via satellite TV, "Hollywoodian" productions in particular, as well as the exposure to the endless streams of insalubrious smut the internet is completely littered with, and which increasingly affects children at young age, are other decisive factors feeding the assault on traditional cultural customs. Here it is clearly the Islamic Republic's relative laxity and its high degree of tolerance, not a supposed conservatism and authoritarianism on its part, which allowed some Iranians to expose themselves to these agents of decadence. If anything, one can thus regret that Iranian authorities haven't been more heavy-handed in their cultural policies, rather than evoking elements such as the dress code to conclude that they've been too strict.

Hence the necessity, after 40 years of social modernization under the Islamic Republic, to sit back and review the pros and cons of the process, given the stage reached by society. And hence also the necessity to maintain any cultural safeguard one can maintain, in particular the Islamic dress code. Given how modernization itself has an innate although indirect way of challenging traditional customs, any introduction of additional laxity in the sphere of Islamic legislation on culture will inevitably spell the definitive end of tradition within one or two generation.

Another key point is that the cultural invasion Iran has to confront is of far, far greater intensity than what other countries, including Muslim ones, are being exposed to. Indeed, the imperial enemy is concentrating the bulk of its soft war, propaganda, psy-ops and social engineering assets on Iran and Iranians. Omid Dana (who is not in line with my analysis on this particular topic) had a presentation where he compared the number of items posted on social media by the different foreign language services of the BBC. The results were staggering, as it turned out that the Persian language service of the British regime's main propaganda and psy-ops arm has an output around ten (or more) times greater than the second most prolific foreign language department of the same BBC...

This unbelievable contrast clearly shows what country imperial powers consider as the biggest challenge to their hegemony and their biggest adversary, namely none other than Islamic Iran. Iran is not only the undisputed primary geostrategic adversary to the zio-American empire and its clients, but also one that is endowed with a historically rooted civilizational of its own, influential beyond its borders. This makes Iran particularly dangerous to the empire and calls for these massive, disproportionate acts of cultural aggression we are witnessing.

For BBC Persian's programming does not merely consist of day to day political propaganda. In fact much of it is of cultural nature and constitutes downright social engineering, its target being the cultural and civilizational norms of the Iranian people, in both their Islamic and pre-Islamic dimensions (and that includes of course sustained efforts to subvert the Iranian nuclear family structure, via programs on culture, society, family, sexuality, etc).

In other terms, considering how Iran is a privileged target for cultural aggression by its imperial enemies ('tahajome farhangi'), and considering no matter how successfully Iran resists, it cannot prevent taking some hits here and there given the sheer power and cynicism of its enemies, it is not surprising in the least that some of the statistics discussed at the beginning of this analysis will be comparable for Iran and for other Muslim countries whose legislation unlike Iran does not include the Islamic dress code. Had these countries been targeted with the same vigor as Iran on the cultural level, we can be sure that they would fare far worse than Iran in the examined areas. Likewise, if it wasn't for counter-measures such as the Islamic dress code, Iran in turn would have fared much worse than them, considering that Iran is a bigger target for cultural subversion than they are.

Thus the Islamic dress code is not without effect in containing this cultural aggression. We must take into account the intensity and utter volume of culture-alienating measures implemented against Iran vs those taken against countries such as Turkey, Malaysia et al. (which of course, are far from inexistent, but do not compare with the total cultural war waged on Iran).

Lastly, as we have shown in this study, there are multiple causes to the threats faced by the nuclear family as well as other aspects of tradition in Iran. The Islamic dress code can assist in dampening the destructive effects of cultural aggression in this regard, but we did not argue that it will suffice on its own. It's just that its net effects are a positive contribution in the fight. But naturally, other domains need to be addressed as well in order to put up a more effecient Resistance.

To use an aquatic metaphor, let us suppose that a dam is leaking at three distinct points. It would hardly be logical to consider that since filling one of these holes by itself will not prevent a rupture of the dam, one could as well leave that hole open. Rather, one must try and block the two remaining leakage points, after having secured the first one. That first line of defence is upheld by the Islamic dress code.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Raghfarm007 said:


> Zarif was threatening to sue Sardar Soleiani a few days before his murder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مصاحبه ظریف بر علیه شهید سردار سلیمانی یکهفته قبل از اینکه سردار شهید بشود!!
> 
> 
> مصاحبه #ظریف بر علیه شهید سردار قاسم سلیمانی یک هفته قبل از اینکه سردار شهید بشود!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com


zarif is such a punk, little v****a in every way, no wonder the party of 5 +1 gang members ravaged him behind closed doors...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> Zarif was threatening to sue Sardar Soleiani a few days before his murder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مصاحبه ظریف بر علیه شهید سردار سلیمانی یکهفته قبل از اینکه سردار شهید بشود!!
> 
> 
> مصاحبه #ظریف بر علیه شهید سردار قاسم سلیمانی یک هفته قبل از اینکه سردار شهید بشود!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com


که چی . دو نفر اختلاف نظر دارند و یکی میگه میخواهد از مجرای قانونی اقدام کند.


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> Population growth figures for 2018 based on World Bank statistics:
> 
> Turkey:* 1.5%*
> Iran: *1.4%*
> Malaysia: *1.4% *
> Indonesia: *1.1%*
> 
> Fertility rates as per 2017 World Bank numbers:
> 
> Indonesia:* 2.34* births per woman
> Iran:* 2.12* births per woman
> Turkey: *2.08* births per woman
> Malaysia: *2.02* births per woman
> 
> In Turkey's case, bear in mind that the recent massive influx of Syrian nationals and the sizeable Kurdish minority, both of which have significantly higher fertility rates than the Turkish average, give that figure a boost.
> 
> As for Scandinavian nations, here are their 2018 population growth figures as given by the World Bank:
> 
> Finland: *0.2% *
> Denmark: *0.6% *
> Norway: *0.7% *
> Sweden:* 1.2% *
> 
> So with the exception of Sweden, they have considerably inferior growth rates compared to Iran. Plus, their population growth is first and foremost driven by immigrants from developing countries with high fertility rates, not by their native peoples.
> 
> Therefore when it comes to this topic, it is erroneous to state that the other three Muslim countries are doing better than Iran, or that Iran is getting close to Scandinevian levels. In fact all four Muslim countries named above have very comparable figures, and when it comes to both population growth and fertility rate, Iran is second best among the four. As for Scandinevian countries, they are in a desperate situation compared to Iran.
> 
> Regarding the population's comparative adherence to and reverence for Islam, I would recommend not to take political cliches, amplified by enemy-controlled media at face value. Most studies and surveys in this regard are conducted by mainstream sources that follow propagandistic guidelines set by the zio-American empire, or by institutes linked to or funded by hostile intelligence agencies. In short, they are political instruments more than objective scientific assessments. More realistic surveys applying sounder methods yield very different results. One such survey, the link to which I cannot find right now, even came to the conclusion that Iranians are the most religous people in the world.
> 
> I recently discussed this in another topic. For more information, see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Public Opinion
> 
> 
> Pro and anti IR quarrel aside.. At the end of the day the Iranian people are going to look at what the IR has done for them in the past 41 years. What have they done to increase the quality of livelihood and well being of the population ? What are the results? I criticize both camps.. the Pro...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is also that sometimes, Iranians will tend to establish somewhat flawed comparisons to other countries (including the non-Arab Muslim ones you cited) based on subjective experience and individual empirical observation of their own society coupled with lesser knowledge of the socities they compare Iran with. In fact, if you go looking for it, you will find lots of expressions of irreligiosity and even in some cases hostility towards Islam in Turkish, Indonesian, Malaysian societies too (but probably less so in Pakistan).
> 
> Another aspect to take into account here are the differences in political culture between these countries, particularly on the level of identity politics, including from a historical perspective. In Iran, the modern period has seen the emergence of a brand of nationalism focused on Iran's pre-Islamic history and identity, some of whose currents tend to delve into islamophobia. This has evolved into a feature of Iranian political life since the 1920's and has no comparable equivalent in the other Muslim countries mentioned. Less religious segments of society in Iran will thus have a greater tendency to find in Iran's pre-Islamic civilization a readily available substitute-identity to Islamic culture, whereas in the other Muslim countries cited, irreligiosity will more often be accompanied by ongoing adherence to Islam as a cultural identity rather than a religious practice, simply because in the political culture of those societies, no major political current has historically been focusing to the same extent on the pre-Islamic era and identity.
> 
> Now of course, this doesn't mean that all those who take pride in Iran's pre-Islamic heritage and civilization are destined to oppose Islam or vice versa - we also have many political and identitarian currents in Iran which reconcile the two dimensions instead of systematically contrasting them.
> 
> At any rate, when some distanciate themselves from Islam in favor of pre-Islamic identity, this is not so much a consequence of the dress code than of pre-existing patterns of political culture and identity.
> 
> At this point another observation can be made. Indeed, it is noticeable how many of those Iranians who tend to consider the religious cultural policies of the Islamic Republic, in particular the dress code, as responsible for what they perceive as a regression of tradition, are either (and I'm not saying it applies to you in person, please don't misunderstand):
> 
> * Not particularly attached to tradition themselves, seeing how they fully adhere to western liberalism in the social-cultural area. Their own lifestyles are largely westernized, yet they lament challenges to tradition allegedly induced by rebellious reactions to the Islamic Republic's non-secular, Islamic legislation.
> 
> * Naive to the point of believing that a government can tolerate and legalize every source and agent of moral corruption without directly jeopardizing deeply rooted cultural traditions in society. Or even assuming that as with a vaccine, the inoculation of a certain dosis of the nefarious element is going to generate a counter-reaction by the social body thanks to the resilience of cultural traditions, thereby ensuring that decadence will remain marginal.
> 
> Now this is a profoundly mistaken and highly dangerous belief. Because aforementioned agents of moral corruption appeal to primal biological instincts of man, and that culture and civilization cannot act as counter-weights to this unless they are backed by a measure of legal coercion.
> 
> Secondly, because national culture and civilization do not stand the slightest chance against "mafia"-like heavyweight multinational corporations (for example the pornographic "industry") propping up and making a living off these commercialized agents of moral corruption. The sheer power of the underlying capitalist logic will neutralize any resistance from society and devour those who dare to resist, as seen in the west - and make no mistake about it, the west too used to follow different cultural norms some time ago, although perhaps not as strict ones as the Islamic world. But in western society too, capitalists first needed to methodically dismantle any and all cultural obstacles, before being able to subject more and more areas of human life and interaction to the alienating process of commodification.
> 
> Let me also add a word or two about the divorce rate you mentioned. To begin with, the very notion of "divorce rate" is an extremely multi-faceted one, because it is very far from having a single universally admitted or even dominant acception. The Census Bureau of the US regime, for instance, uses two definitions:
> 
> - Crude divorce rate, that is the number of divorces per 1000 people, usually over a given year.
> - Refined divorce rate, i.e. the number of divorces per 1000 married women.
> 
> In addition to this, there are many other ways of evaluation the prevalence of the phenomenon of divorce in a given society. For instance:
> 
> - "Divortiality" rate or reduced sum of divorces, meaning the number of divorces pronounced for each 1000 marriages within a given population over a year.
> 
> Each of these measures inform about slightly different aspects of the prevalence of divorce in a given society.
> 
> Now let us examine where Iran really stands, alarmist media reports massively relayed by hostile foreign-based Persian language media notwithstanding.
> 
> A ranking based on figures from the United Nations Statistical Division, Eurostat as well as national statistical institutes, places Iran in 92nd position of out 102 countries when it comes to "divortiality" rates in 2017. With a rate of 14,29 per 1000, Iran is among the 10% of countries with the lowest "divortiality" rates in the world. Many Muslim-majority countries, including Turkey, Algeria, Azarbaijan, the UAE, Qatar, Libya, Bangladesh, Qatar or Kuwait are worse off.
> 
> Source: https://atlasocio.com/classements/s...ment-etats-par-taux-de-divortialite-monde.php
> 
> Looking at the crude divorce rate, Iran with a figure of 1,6 per 1000 in 2016 may not be as well positioned as it is in terms of "divortiality", but the figure for Turkey is the same, there are still various Muslim countries faring worse than Iran (such as Egypt, Kazakhstan, Jordan, Kuwait). One ranking puts Iran in 72nd position out of 135, which is stil in the lower half of the table, i.e. the majority of countries are doing worse than Iran.
> 
> Source: https://atlasocio.com/classements/societe/divorce/classement-etats-par-taux-de-divorce-monde.php
> 
> Another ranking, of 104 countries this time, places Iran 56th with its 2017 crude divorce rate of 1,6, i.e. in the worldwide average. Here again, Muslim majority countries such as Jordan, Kuwait, Algeria fare worse and in some cases far worse, while figures for others such as Lebanon and Turkey are very close to Iran's.
> 
> Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divor..._country/region_(per_1,000_population_/_year)
> 
> I'm not sure what the cited 50% figure was exactly referring to, but given the above it would in any case still place Iran in an average to favorable position on the global scale.
> 
> Also I must reiterate, as concerns divorce rates and statistics and survey results in general, please always be aware of biased and sometimes even faked numbers spread by sources with political interests linked to Iran's existential enemies, namely regimes such as the US and its European vassals, as well as the network of NGO's that oftentimes serve as a cover for propaganda, psy-ops, spying, sabotage and hostile social engineering activities by those same regimes. Many of these stats about Iran are plain untrustworthy, especially when encountered on or relayed by mainstream news platforms (the usual suspects, BBC, VOA, Manoto, Saudi International, plus anti-IR propaganda accounts on Instagram and Telegram etc).
> 
> Indeed, fake statistics have historically been a weapon of choice for social engineering. They are employed in the framework of the propagation of_ self-fulfilling statistical falsehood _(a term I coined). In fact, the imperial oligarchy used this very same method of social engineering to bring about the decadence of sexual norms in the US, soon followed by western Europe and the rest of the western world. Bogus experiment results are exactly what a scientist by the name of Alfred Kinsey, bankrolled by the capitalist (and probably zionist) publisher of erotic magazines Hugh Hefner, used to kickstart a process by which the remnants of traditional sexual morality were undermined and progressively eliminated in post-WW2 America. To this effect a targeted, elaborate scheme of social engineering was implemented.
> 
> At the core of this scheme is the effort to make the audience believe they are more decadent than they actually are, so as to dismantle the last bullwarks of resistance to immorality, to discourage people from resisting the upcoming onslaught of amoral cultural consumer goods though the generation of a virtual, suggestive and subliminal form of group think imposed from outside. The starting point is always to make people believe they are more degenerate than they really are.
> 
> Once again I would recommend taking a brief look at a previous commentary of mine which expands upon the subject in greater detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Public Opinion
> 
> 
> Pro and anti IR quarrel aside.. At the end of the day the Iranian people are going to look at what the IR has done for them in the past 41 years. What have they done to increase the quality of livelihood and well being of the population ? What are the results? I criticize both camps.. the Pro...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence my stern warning against all these dubious statistics and figures Iranians are flooded with on a daily basis, both by hostile foreign-based media and possibly by domestic agents of influence ('nofoozis'). I'm not saying that every figure published is always wrong, mind you. But that some will definitely be, while others will be used in specific contexts to serve as a basis for biased and erroneous conclusions, and that this entire, permanent, relentless bombarding of the Iranian public with seemingly negative figures and findings is clearly part of a comprehensive psychological operation by the enemies of the Iranian nation and of the Islamic Republic.
> 
> The political goals pursued by this sustained psy-ops endeavour are both to challenge the legitimacy of Iran's current Islamic ruling system because it is resisting zio-American imperial oppression and inviting others to join in, as well as to propagate false and counter-productive explanations regarding the actual sources of moral corruption, that if acted upon (i.e. through a progressive liberalization of Iran's legislation on cultural affairs, including but not restricted to the dress code) will only accelerate the decay of moral norms in society, instead of containing it.
> 
> Another point we need to pay attention to is social modernization sui generis as a factor of pressure on the viability of the traditional family structure. The Islamic Republic did not oppose modernization of society as long as it didn't go directly against Islamic customs. However, such processes are still fraught with indirect hazards that may negatively affect cultural traditions.
> 
> To give an example, both the phenomenon of urbanization (concerning over 70% of the Iranian population nowadays), and increased integration and participation of Iranian women in economic life, as well as the strong progress in the education levels of women, have been double-edged swords unfortunately. All of which were allowed to if not encouraged by successive administrations of the Islamic Republic (as well as the former regime, which however was far less concerned about conformity with Islamic sharia and theological principles).
> 
> Any "emancipatory" evolution of traditional gender roles of women, any accelerated urbanization, however confined within formal respect of Islamic norms, will inevitably lead to a heightened average age of marriage, to a decrease of fertility, which in turn will more or less of a challenge to the traditional family structure.
> 
> So prior to taking issue with the dress code as an alleged factor of adverse reaction to tradition, one should ask oneself what one's priorities and goals really are - if one wishes to preserve the traditional nuclear family, then one cannot remain oblivious to the way in which general social modernization and greater participation of women in education and the economy threatens said family structures. If we do everything in our might to ensure that Iranian women make up 60% or more of university graduates, if we encourage women to work, then we will hardly be in a position to lament the relative decline of fertility rates in Iran - Islamic dress code or Islamic no dress code.
> 
> The exposure to western cultural consumer goods via satellite TV, "Hollywoodian" productions in particular, as well as the exposure to the endless streams of insalubrious smut the internet is completely littered with, and which increasingly affects children at young age, are other decisive factors feeding the assault on traditional cultural customs. Here it is clearly the Islamic Republic's relative laxity and its high degree of tolerance, not a supposed conservatism and authoritarianism on its part, which allowed some Iranians to expose themselves to these agents of decadence. If anything, one can thus regret that Iranian authorities haven't been more heavy-handed in their cultural policies, rather than evoking elements such as the dress code to conclude that they've been too strict.
> 
> Hence the necessity, after 40 years of social modernization under the Islamic Republic, to sit back and review the pros and cons of the process, given the stage reached by society. And hence also the necessity to maintain any cultural safeguard one can maintain, in particular the Islamic dress code. Given how modernization itself has an innate although indirect way of challenging traditional customs, any introduction of additional laxity in the sphere of Islamic legislation on culture will inevitably spell the definitive end of tradition within one or two generation.
> 
> Another key point is that the cultural invasion Iran has to confront is of far, far greater intensity than what other countries, including Muslim ones, are being exposed to. Indeed, the imperial enemy is concentrating the bulk of its soft war, propaganda, psy-ops and social engineering assets on Iran and Iranians. Omid Dana (who is not in line with my analysis on this particular topic) had a presentation where he compared the number of items posted on social media by the different foreign language services of the BBC. The results were staggering, as it turned out that the Persian language service of the British regime's main propaganda and psy-ops arm has an output around ten (or more) times greater than the second most prolific foreign language department of the same BBC...
> 
> This unbelievable contrast clearly shows what country imperial powers consider as the biggest challenge to their hegemony and their biggest adversary, namely none other than Islamic Iran. Iran is not only the undisputed primary geostrategic adversary to the zio-American empire and its clients, but also one that is endowed with a historically rooted civilizational of its own, influential beyond its borders. This makes Iran particularly dangerous to the empire and calls for these massive, disproportionate acts of cultural aggression we are witnessing.
> 
> For BBC Persian's programming does not merely consist of day to day political propaganda. In fact much of it is of cultural nature and constitutes downright social engineering, its target being the cultural and civilizational norms of the Iranian people, in both their Islamic and pre-Islamic dimensions (and that includes of course sustained efforts to subvert the Iranian nuclear family structure, via programs on culture, society, family, sexuality, etc).
> 
> In other terms, considering how Iran is a privileged target for cultural aggression by its imperial enemies ('tahajome farhangi'), and considering no matter how successfully Iran resists, it cannot prevent taking some hits here and there given the sheer power and cynicism of its enemies, it is not surprising in the least that some of the statistics discussed at the beginning of this analysis will be comparable for Iran and for other Muslim countries whose legislation unlike Iran does not include the Islamic dress code. Had these countries been targeted with the same vigor as Iran on the cultural level, we can be sure that they would fare far worse than Iran in the examined areas. Likewise, if it wasn't for counter-measures such as the Islamic dress code, Iran in turn would have fared much worse than them, considering that Iran is a bigger target for cultural subversion than they are.
> 
> Thus the Islamic dress code is not without effect in containing this cultural aggression. We must take into account the intensity and utter volume of culture-alienating measures implemented against Iran vs those taken against countries such as Turkey, Malaysia et al. (which of course, are far from inexistent, but do not compare with the total cultural war waged on Iran).
> 
> Lastly, as we have shown in this study, there are multiple causes to the threats faced by the nuclear family as well as other aspects of tradition in Iran. The Islamic dress code can assist in dampening the destructive effects of cultural aggression in this regard, but we did not argue that it will suffice on its own. It's just that its net effects are a positive contribution in the fight. But naturally, other domains need to be addressed as well in order to put up a more effecient Resistance.
> 
> To use an aquatic metaphor, let us suppose that a dam is leaking at three distinct points. It would hardly be logical to consider that since filling one of these holes by itself will not prevent a rupture of the dam, one could as well leave that hole open. Rather, one must try and block the two remaining leakage points, after having secured the first one. That first line of defence is upheld by the Islamic dress code.


عزیز من نشستی به جای پست مقاله نوشتی ) کی حال داره این همه پست رو بخونه آخه؟

همین چند وقت پیش بود که گندش دراومد وزارت بهداشت از عمد آمار نرخ زادآوری رو دستکاری کرده و آمار ایران به جای 2.1 کمتر از 1.7 شده. کار به جایی رسید که خود رهبری پیگیر قضیه شد و وزارت بهداشت نامه نوشت به رهبری









نامه وزیر بهداشت به رهبر انقلاب درباره دستکاری آمار جمعیت


اگر بخواهیم برنامه مفصل وزارت بهداشت را خلاصه کنیم، می رسیم به مراقبت های دوران بارداری و پس از آن که کمک خاصی به حل بحران جمعیت نمی کند.




www.mashreghnews.ir





یعنی کاری که جمهوری اسلامی با بنیاد خانواده تو این مملکت کرد، تو اروپا به سر خانواده نتونستن بیارن. ضمناً اگه ترکیه کلی مهاجر سوری داره، ما هم نزدیک 4 میلیون مهاجر افغان و عراقی و پاکستانی و ... داریم

جهت اطلاع شما عرض کنم که نرخ باروری در کشورهای اسکاندیناوی هم همین حدود 1.7 هست، و حتی کمی بیشتر هم هست

سوئد: 1.85
نروژ: 1.71
دانمارک: 1.79

در مورد طلاق هم که همین قدر بهت بگم که کسی همسن من نبوده که ازدواج کرده باشه و الان درگیر مشکلات خانوادگی نباشه، یا در دادگاه خانواده نباشه، یا اینکه طلاق نگرفته باشه. این در مورد 90% دوستان من که ازدواج کردن صدق می کنه
آمار هم داره می گه به ازای هر 1000 مورد ازدواج، 318 مورد طلاق ثبت می شه. یعنی 31.8% طلاق می گیرن، اون هم در پنج سال اول زندگی. به شهری مثل تهران که برسی، ازدواج کردن عملاً مثل سکه بالا انداختن هست. یا شیر میاد یا خط

از پدیده ازدواج سفید که در کلان شهرها به خصوص در بالاشهر همین الان به نرم عادی تبدیل شده هم می تونی صحبت کنی

حالا تشریف ببر همین آمار رو در کشورهای دیگه اسلامی در بیار​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> عزیز من نشستی به جای پست مقاله نوشتی ) کی حال داره این همه پست رو بخونه آخه؟​


​My apologies, I have a hard time keeping it brief on certain subjects I spent lots of time researching. Hence why I suggested to keep it at that. When presented with counter-arguments, I will rather tend to respond.



> همین چند وقت پیش بود که گندش دراومد وزارت بهداشت از عمد آمار نرخ زادآوری رو دستکاری کرده و آمار ایران به جای 2.1 کمتر از 1.7 شده. کار به جایی رسید که خود رهبری پیگیر قضیه شد و وزارت بهداشت نامه نوشت به رهبری
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نامه وزیر بهداشت به رهبر انقلاب درباره دستکاری آمار جمعیت
> 
> 
> اگر بخواهیم برنامه مفصل وزارت بهداشت را خلاصه کنیم، می رسیم به مراقبت های دوران بارداری و پس از آن که کمک خاصی به حل بحران جمعیت نمی کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir


​As said in my previous reply, one really needs to be extremely careful with statistical claims, especially those made by liberal fifth-columnists of the west. In my previous comment I explained why, and why some will try to make the situation appear bleaker than it really is. Exaggerating statistics in a negative sense is the best way of making that negative fiction progressively turn into reality.



> یعنی کاری که جمهوری اسلامی با بنیاد خانواده تو این مملکت کرد، تو اروپا به سر خانواده نتونستن بیارن. ضمناً اگه ترکیه کلی مهاجر سوری داره، ما هم نزدیک 4 میلیون مهاجر افغان و عراقی و پاکستانی و ... داریم


I firmly disagree with any comparisons with the west, for the situation is incomparably worse in the west. Fertility rates aren't the sole indicator for the solidity of the nuclear family structure. Various others exist such as births outside of wedlock, where Iran's record is perfect while most western nations have almost reached the bottom of the barrel.

Also the main cause behind any setbacks in this area is to be sought not in the policies of the IR, but in the cultural and psychological war waged on Iran (whose goal it is to indirectly push the Iranian nation to collective suicide), which is a thousand times more intense than similar aggressions against other nations. In fact if the IR liberalized its cultural policies today, then these setbacks would be much more pronounced.

There are only 15.000 Pakistanis in Iran. As for Iraqi and Afghan immigrants, it's true but don't forget most of them did not arrive recently, and have therefore had more time to align their social habits on the host society. As opposed to Syrians living in Turkey, whom settled there over the past 8 years only.



> جهت اطلاع شما عرض کنم که نرخ باروری در کشورهای اسکاندیناوی هم همین حدود 1.7 هست، و حتی کمی بیشتر هم هست
> 
> سوئد: 1.85
> نروژ: 1.71
> دانمارک: 1.79


Scandinavian countries obtain these results thanks to mass immigration from developing nations with extremely elevated fertility rates. Not due to the habits of their indigeneous populations.



> در مورد طلاق هم که همین قدر بهت بگم که کسی همسن من نبوده که ازدواج کرده باشه و الان درگیر مشکلات خانوادگی نباشه، یا در دادگاه خانواده نباشه، یا اینکه طلاق نگرفته باشه. این در مورد 90% دوستان من که ازدواج کردن صدق می کنه
> آمار هم داره می گه به ازای هر 1000 مورد ازدواج، 318 مورد طلاق ثبت می شه. یعنی 31.8% طلاق می گیرن، اون هم در پنج سال اول زندگی. به شهری مثل تهران که برسی، ازدواج کردن عملاً مثل سکه بالا انداختن هست. یا شیر میاد یا خط
> 
> از پدیده ازدواج سفید که در کلان شهرها به خصوص در بالاشهر همین الان به نرم عادی تبدیل شده هم می تونی صحبت کنی
> 
> حالا تشریف ببر همین آمار رو در کشورهای دیگه اسلامی در بیار​



My personal experience in the west conveys a far gloomier picture than these observations made in Iran. I hardly know many people who marry in the first place, compared to unmarried couples or singles.

The rest and in particular the divorce issue I addressed at length in my aforegone post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

On the ground footage of assasination in izrahell:






آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Raghfarm007 said:


> On the ground footage of assasination in izrahell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com


Please, do not embarrass us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@Arian

ارین جان من با سیاست مجازات محکم تر موافقم ولی مجازات مفید

به جای اعدام و شلاق کار در معدن و تونل زنی در کوه

اون زنکه هم همین رو میخواد اینجورب قهرمان شه وگرنه هنری نداره

باید دید این زنکه ها رو چه کسی وارد سینما و فیلم کرد و ریشه رو خشکاند‌
خودش باید توسط مردم منفور بشه تا جوابشو بگیره
و ملکی رو هم ودیعه بذاره که از پاکستان خارج نشه
و کار مفید اجتماعی بکنه

گفتم قبلا که اقایان مثل همون لاریجانی ها شل اند
باید سفتتر باشند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

ashool said:


> terror one issahell official in israhell





Raghfarm007 said:


> On the ground footage of assasination in izrahell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334931177308893194


Dariush the Great said:


> Please, do not embarrass us.


The republic is becoming more and more like these dumb american reality shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

گفتم کاش سعید سکویی برمیگشت 
دیدم چن تا کار جدید داره و ماشالا برای باحال بودن مزاحم تلفنی نمی خواد

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thetutle

WudangMaster said:


> zarif is such a punk, little v****a in every way, no wonder the party of 5 +1 gang members ravaged him behind closed doors...



In my humble opinion I think he might be a cross-dresser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

غربی ها یک دولت اصلاح طلب حداقل مثل روحانی رو ترجیح میدن اما موندن تو پنج ماه چیکار کنن که اصلاح طلبی داوطلب بشه و رای هم بیاره

خداییش کار سختیه حتی اگر ایران گذشته رو تلافی نکنه

دلشون خوشه به تحریم های فلج کننده که هر جناحی رو از چپ و راست نرم کنه ولی غافل اند از طرز فکر تصمیم گیرنده نهایی نظام
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

(463) ارتباط ویروس کرونا با افکار آخرالزمانی و دستهای پنهان در تولید واکسن کرونا - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

(464) ویژه برنامه بررسی ابعاد ترور شهید فخری زاده | با حضور دکتر نبویان و دکتر خوش چشم | 10 آذر 99 | - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

😲

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334949858881515521


----------



## Shawnee

مردم عادی با ترور فخری زاده احساس ناامنی نمیکنن‌
اما با اینها میکنن

اگر همین مال باخته دزد رو بکشه توسط قوه قضاییه بی خاصیت محکوم به قتل میشه
برسد به دست شل هایی مثل لاریجانی
رییسی هم ثابت کرد مثل بقیه شل ه

این دزد برای درد گرسنگی دزدی نکرده برای پولدار شدن دزدی کرده
حالا اگر پس کلش بزنن چقدر دلسوز پیدا میکنه










سرقت خونین در تهرانپارس


فیلمی از زورگیری خشن و چاقو زدن به یک عابر در تهرانپارس را می بینید.




www.alef.ir





نمونه دیگه

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334172938476662791
البته تقصیر اصلاح طلبا نیست قوه قضایی ما اخته شده و ترسوه
این جناب علی سیستانی اینجا مغلطه کردند

باید یقه رییسی رو گرفت

*تقصیر مردم هم هست*
وقتی روشن فکر شدند و گفتند چرا دست قطع
می کنید یاد ناموس خودشون نبودند

این هم نتیجه تمسخر و توهین به قاضی های قوی و روشنفکر بازی در مسایل امنیتی مردم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*برای تقویت هوش هیجانی سیاسی چه کنیم؟*

تلاش کنیم بجای فریاد محوری غلیانی، مساله محور باشیم. مساله محوری یعنی توجه به علت ها و فکر کردن برای راه حل ها.
فاصله "خنک کردن جگر" تا "انتقاد دلسوزانه" همین هوش هیجانی است.







"هیجان سیاسی" چیست؟ وقتی مثلا با یک خبر بد مواجه می شوید اول احساسات تان درگیر می شود. بعد هم متناسب با این احساسات به یک شناختی می رسید و در نهایت یک رفتارهیجان زده از خود نشان می دهید. البته هیجان سیاسی همیشه هم بد نیست.
حالا؛
"هوش هیجان سیاسی" چیست؟ نوعی مهارت برای کنترل هیجان ها در برخورد با رویداد های سیاسی.
این روزها که عصر شهروند رسانه است، فاصله "تحریک پذیری سیاسی" تا "رفتار رسانه ای" به اندازه نوشتن یک توئیت است.
به این "هوش هیجانی" رسیدگی نکنیم اول به خودمان ضرر می زنیم و بعد هم به دیگران. یک روز به خودمان می آئیم، می بینیم تبدیل به یک ربات "هورا کش" و "هوار کش" شدیم.
ثمره اش چیست؟
مهمترین عارضه اینست که "ائمه خبائث و پلیدی" روی این هیجان ما "حساب ویژه" باز کرده اند و اگر مراقبت نکنیم ناخواسته به "شبکه توزیع اهریمن" تبدیل می شویم. ببخشید اگر صریح نوشتم؛ اما مهم است. چون اغلب هم هیجان را با اسم آرمانخواهی به خوردمان می دهند.
چه کنیم؟
یکم. اول تلاش و تمرین کنیم هیجانی شدنمان را ببینیم. "خودآگاهی هیجانی" نیازداریم تا متوجه شویم چه وقت هیجانی شدیم.
دوم. به محض اینکه متوجه هیجان شدیم توقف کنیم. شنیدید در دعوا می گویند صلوات ختم کن. همان. مختصری تامل کنیم تا فرصت تمرکز پیدا کنید.
سوم.ببینیم می شود هیجان مان را با استدلال توضیح دهیم؟ اگر نتوانستیم و دیدیم هنوز به فحش دادن نیاز داریم، یعنی زود است. بازهم صبر.
چهارم. حالا به اصل موضوع مراجعه کنیم ببینیم ماجرا را درست دیدیم یا تحریف شده. این مرحله یعنی هیجان شناختی.
اولا روایت را باید از منابع دست اول بگیریم. روایت اکثریت و روایت سلبریتی های اینوری و آنوری نمی شود منبع معتبر.
دوم. برای اینکه جو گیر نشویم باید مغالطات دشمن را بشناسیم. مثلا مراقبت کنید در دام مغالطه استقرایی "تعمیم جز به کل" نیافتیم.
امان از "تعمیم شتاب زده"؛ دراین باره انشالله بیشتر خواهم نوشت.
مرحله پنجم هیجان رفتاری است.
این مرحله هم مهم است. چند نکته:
اولا هیچ چیز انقدر حیثیتی نیست که نتوان درباره اش استدلال کرد.
دوم اینکه هیچ چیز صفر و صد نیست. ما با مسائل خاکستری اغلب مواجهیم.
سوم اینکه در کنار هر بلا و مصیبتی، نعمت ها را هم ببینیم.
چهارم اینکه حق تنها نزد من و شما نیست.
پنجم وزن کشی. وزن مسائل فرعی را باید در کنار مسائل اصلی ببینیم.
ششم اینکه آرمان بدون دیدن واقعیت ها، توهم و خاک بازی کودکانه است.
درنهایت
تلاش کنیم بجای فریاد محوری غلیانی، مساله محور باشیم. مساله محوری یعنی توجه به علت ها و فکر کردن برای راه حل ها.
فاصله "خنک کردن جگر" تا "انتقاد دلسوزانه" همین هوش هیجانی است.​


----------



## Shawnee

براساس گزارش عفو بین‌الملل علاوه بر زندان و شلاق، دادگاه‌ها مجازات‌های "غریبی" را برای برخی از افرادی که در رابطه با اعتراضات محکوم شده‌اند، تعیین کردند. از جمله *شستشوی اجساد در سردخانه برای چندین ماه*، مطالعه و رونویسی متن کامل کتاب‌های مذهبی و سپس پاسخ به سوالات برای ارزیابی میزان آشنایی با مطالب، تحقیق درباره موضوع حجاب اسلامی و نوشتن ۹۰ صفحه مقاله دستنویس در این رابطه، خدمات عمومی اجباری و بدون حقوق مانند *دو سال نظافت در بیمارستان، خدمت اجباری در نیروی شبه نظامی بسیج*، *تبعید داخلی به یک قسمت دورافتاده در ایران *که به طور معمول صدها کیلومتر با محل زندگی شخص محکوم فاصله دارد و دسترسی به آن برای خانواده و وکیل او دشوار است
——
@Arian ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

یکی از برنامه های خوب امید دانا​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

*همیشه گفتم که واکسن سلاحه و مهمه کی تو منطقه کشته میده چون واکسن نداره*
‌‌---
‌‌‌​*تولید انبوه واکسن ایرانی کرونا بعد از عید 1400*
نایب رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه تولید انبوه واکسن کرونا بعد از عید 1400 خواهد بود از حمایت پارلمان از واکسن ایرانی خبر داد.​





به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس، سید امیرحسین قاضی زاده هاشمی نایب رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی در صفحه شخصی خود در رشته‌ توئیتی خاطرنشان کرد: امروز جلسه‌اى با حضور دانشمندان و مسئولان دستگاه‌هاى ذیصلاح در تولید واکسن ایرانى کووید١٩ در مجلس برگزار شد؛ آنچه مشخص است، اولین واکسن‌ها تا پایان سال جارى تولید مى‌شود و تولید انبوه آن بعد از عید خواهد بود. 
هم دیروز در ستاد ملى کرونا و هم امروز تاکید کردم که باید قبل از کشورهاى منطقه به واکسن کووید ١٩ دست یابیم؛ به همین دلیل هفته آینده جلسه تشکیل مى‌شود و تا حصول نتیجه نیز موضوع را با همکارى کمیسیون بهداشت دنبال مى‌کنیم. 
دکتر عبدالحسین روح الامینى از طرف مجلس شوراى اسلامى در کمیته تولید واکسن عضو شد تا در خانه ملت موضوع را از نزدیکتر دنبال کنیم. 
همت ما این است که فقط از واکسن تولید داخل استفاده کنیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian Pounce when it arrives..!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335159637771882496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> Iranian Pounce when it arrives..!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335159637771882496


Do you really believe that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> Do you really believe that?


Have some faith my friend..Night is still young.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> Have some faith my friend..Night is still young.


Speaking from experience.. i think the night will be eternal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> Speaking from experience.. i think the night will be eternal.


lol..you may be right or you may be wrong...in either case as Al Pacino said in a movie *"The street is watching"*


----------



## Shawnee

اقا اصلا شب دراز باشه یا اصلا شبی نباشه

*شما خودت سخت کار کن و دست فقیری رو بگیر 
اگه دانشجویی تحصیلاتتو با نهایت موفقیت تکمیل کن*
پولداری دست فقیری رو بگیر
وظیفتو انجام بده‌

ما اطلاعات امنیتی و نظامی نداریم و تحلیلاتمون محدوده
*حرص الکی نخور*

بازی فوتبال نیست که هوادارها کنار گود بشینن بگن لنگش کن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> اقا اصلا شب دراز باشه یا اصلا شبی نباشه
> 
> *شما خودت سخت کار کن و دست فقیری رو بگیر
> حرص الکی نخور*
> 
> بازی فوتبال نیست که هوادارها کنار گود بشینن بگن لنگش کن​


البته اون کشتی هست که کنار گود می شینن می گن لنگش کن شانی جان
تو فوتبال تو کشور ما یا با آجر می زنند سر هم دیگه رو می شکنند، یا با نارنجک چشم کمک داور رو تخلیه می کنند، یا شعار تجزیه طلبی می دن

آبروی کشور رو بردن واقعاً. چرا وقتی نمی تونند ادعا می کنند؟ مگه خامنه ای نبود که می گفت آمریکا یکی برنه 10 تا می خوره؟
مگه خامنه ای نگفت آمریکا هیچ غلطی نمی کنه فرداش ترامپ دستور ترور سلیمانی رو داد؟​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> البته اون کشتی هست که کنار گود می شینن می گن لنگش کن شانی جان
> تو فوتبال تو کشور ما یا با آجر می زنند سر هم دیگه رو می شکنند، یا با نارنجک چشم کمک داور رو تخلیه می کنند، یا شعار تجزیه طلبی می دن
> 
> آبروی کشور رو بردن واقعاً. چرا وقتی نمی تونند ادعا می کنند؟ مگه خامنه ای نبود که می گفت آمریکا یکی برنه 10 تا می خوره؟
> مگه خامنه ای نگفت آمریکا هیچ غلطی نمی کنه فرداش ترامپ دستور ترور سلیمانی رو داد؟



*اقا فرض کنیم حق با شما*

در هر لحظه شما وظیفتو انجام بده
برو درستو بخون یا ریسرچ ات رو تموم کن
یا خدمتی به فقیری کن

حرص خوردن و خالی کردن عصبانیت فایده نداره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> *اقا فرض کنیم حق با شما*
> 
> در هر لحظه شما وظیفتو انجام بده
> برو درستو بخون یا ریسرچ ات رو تموم کن
> یا خدمتی به فقیری کن
> 
> حرص خوردن و خالی کردن عصبانیت فایده نداره​


کدوم ریسرچ آخه؟
کلاً هر حرفی می زنی دست رو دلم می ذاری شانی

از زمانی که روحانی اومده، کلاً گرنت استاد دانشگاه ها رو که دارن دیر پرداخت می کنند و یکی در میون پرداخت می کنند
تو ریسرچ که معاون فناوری و پژوهش رئیس جمهور (سورنا ستاری که به خاطر پدرش پست گرفته) کلاً از همون روز اول گفت من به ریسرچ اعتقادی ندارم، به نظرم اینها پول دور ریختن هست، من به پتنت اعتقاد دارم

بعد 8 سال رشد ریسرچ که تقریباً متوقف شده که هیچ، پتنتی هم تقریباً آنچنان ثبت نکردیم

کلاً به قدری اوضاع فاجعه هست که هر چی بگی می شه باهاش یه فاجعه جدید رو موشکافی کرد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> کدوم ریسرچ آخه؟
> کلاً هر حرفی می زنی دست رو دلم می ذاری شانی
> 
> از زمانی که روحانی اومده، کلاً گرنت استاد دانشگاه ها رو که دارن دیر پرداخت می کنند و یکی در میون پرداخت می کنند
> تو ریسرچ که معاون فناوری و پژوهش رئیس جمهور (سورنا ستاری که به خاطر پدرش پست گرفته) کلاً از همون روز اول گفت من به ریسرچ اعتقادی ندارم، به نظرم اینها پول دور ریختن هست، من به پتنت اعتقاد دارم
> 
> بعد 8 سال رشد ریسرچ که تقریباً متوقف شده که هیچ، پتنتی هم تقریباً آنچنان ثبت نکردیم
> 
> کلاً به قدری اوضاع فاجعه هست که هر چی بگی می شه باهاش یه فاجعه جدید رو موشکافی کرد



والا حق هم داری
ولی باز در همون محدودیت موجود باز کار سختتر
عصبانیتتو با کار تخلیه کن
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Hezbollah training video:





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

@Shawnee

Didam Ahmad Ghadiri dar in sokhanrāni, daghighan nokātirā ke beheshun eshāre karde budid dar morede Kashmiri barresi mikone, va ba'zan hattā eyne vājehāye shomāro bekār mibare... Ajab ettefāghist!

Good analysis about 'jaryāne nofuz' in any case (the first 39 minutes deal with the issue from the perspective of Islamic history, then the focus in on post-Revolution Iran):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

I remember strategists on PDF said that Qatar was siding with Iran and it was in Iran's pocket.
What do they make of the recent rapprochement between the Saudis and the Qataris?

@TheImmortal @zartosht @Dariush the Great @Shawnee @aryobarzan @IranDefence @mohsen @Surenas @Raghfarm007 @SalarHaqq @Cthulhu @Hack-Hook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> I remember strategists on PDF said that Qatar was siding with Iran and it was in Iran's pocket.
> What do they make of the recent rapprochement between the Saudis and the Qataris?
> 
> @TheImmortal @zartosht @Dariush the Great @Shawnee @aryobarzan @IranDefence @mohsen @Surenas @Raghfarm007 @SalarHaqq @Cthulhu @Hack-Hook


Yeah, pretty funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Arian said:


> I remember strategists on PDF said that Qatar was siding with Iran and it was in Iran's pocket.
> What do they make of the recent rapprochement between the Saudis and the Qataris?
> 
> @TheImmortal @zartosht @Dariush the Great @Shawnee @aryobarzan @IranDefence @mohsen @Surenas @Raghfarm007 @SalarHaqq @Cthulhu @Hack-Hook


A country which hosts CENTCOM is in US pocket not Iran. nobody trusts a murder who slaughters people in diplomatic places, not even his friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Arian said:


> I remember strategists on PDF said that Qatar was siding with Iran and it was in Iran's pocket.
> What do they make of the recent rapprochement between the Saudis and the Qataris?
> 
> @TheImmortal @zartosht @Dariush the Great @Shawnee @aryobarzan @IranDefence @mohsen @Surenas @Raghfarm007 @SalarHaqq @Cthulhu @Hack-Hook


Qatar and Saudi Will never trust each other. This is a temporary ceasefire under pressure of Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> I remember strategists on PDF said that Qatar was siding with Iran and it was in Iran's pocket.
> What do they make of the recent rapprochement between the Saudis and the Qataris?
> 
> @TheImmortal @zartosht @Dariush the Great @Shawnee @aryobarzan @IranDefence @mohsen @Surenas @Raghfarm007 @SalarHaqq @Cthulhu @Hack-Hook



Definitely not in the pocket.
They have forces in Eastern Syria as we speak. 
Yet, they are more like Turkey. They will not act like KSA. They know everything can be temporary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> I remember strategists on PDF said that Qatar was siding with Iran and it was in Iran's pocket.
> What do they make of the recent rapprochement between the Saudis and the Qataris?
> 
> @TheImmortal @zartosht @Dariush the Great @Shawnee @aryobarzan @IranDefence @mohsen @Surenas @Raghfarm007 @SalarHaqq @Cthulhu @Hack-Hook


And here is my two cents!!.
Forced approach by the US to represent a unified front. This front is supposed to represent one of the following choices:

(Khaliji Arabs+ Jew colonizers) vs (shia Iran+ other Arabs); or 
(Semitic tribes ) vs (Persians+ babylonians+phoenicians); or
(Fake states) vs (Iran + Iraq+ levant countries): or
(Wahhabi+jewish ideology) vs (Shia + Sunni ideology); or
(Savage) vs (Civilized) and this last one is my favourites.
PS: I kept Turkey out of this until Erdogan makes up his mind!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*این کامنت نوشته من نیست ولی همون طرز فکر منه و من کپی میکنم*
------
برجام به عنوان یک تاکتیک از طرف ما و ایضاً از طرف غرب در راستای رسیدن به برنامه های دراز مدت به امضا رسید . جالب این است که هر دو طرف از آن راضی نیستند و بیان می کنند که نواقص زیادی دارد . به معنی اینکه هم مفید بود برای هر دو طرف و هم نه چون معادله کلی را عوض نکرد برای هیچکدام .
- چه با برجام و چه بی برجام . چه با مذاکره و چه بی مذاکره . چه ما کشور عبری رو به رسمیت بشناسیم چه نشناسیم و غیره ... عقاب سر سفید غربی دست از سر آسمان و زمین این مرز و بوم بر نخواهد داشت و ما را به حال خود رها نخواهد کرد که مسیر خود را برویم ( حداقل بعد از تجربه 57 برای آنها ایران کشوری است به غایت خطرناک و مستعد برای موی دماغ شدن و هرگز و هرگز ما به قبل 57 بر نخواهیم گشت ) ( غرب حتی در صورت حل تمام اختلافات با ایران به چشم یک افسر مستعد شورش نگاه خواهد کرد که نباید به مناسب حساس گمارده شود)

- به برداشت این حقیر ساده انگاری خواهد بود که ایران با برجام و حتی پذیرش محدودیت موشکی و توقف از نظر ایشان دخالت منطقه ای ( ساماندهی نیروهای منطقه ای بیان بفرمایید ) غرب دست از سر ایران بردارد و ما در کمال آرامش مانند ژاپن به توسعه اقتصادی و غیره خود بپردازیم . هرگز آنها نه ایران را ژاپن می بینند و نه خاورمیانه را شرق دور
- آمریکا تمام این تاکتیک ها را به کار می برد تا در موعد مناسب کار را تمام کند . (هدف تکه پاره کردن ایران و حتی خود عربها و تنش دائمی کشورهای موجود باهم و حتی کشورهای جدید که ایجاد می شوند با سرزمین های مادرشان خواهد بود و نیاز همیشگی به یک ابر قدرت خواهد بود که ثبات و توازن را برقرار کند) دقت در روش های غرب در طول یک قرن قبل بیان می کند که تضعیف حریف ( ضعف اقتصادی ، نظامی ، همزمان انزوا ، و تشدید اختلافات درونی ، ضعف در ساختار های اجتماعی ) تا جای ممکن که با کمترین تلفات بتوانند ایشان را از پای بیاندازد بدون ایجاد حتی مخالفتی یا همدردی از طرف سایر کشورها و حتی مردم کشور اشغال شده از ایشان تقدیر و تشکر هم بکنند

-------
اضافه میکنم
درمانش اینه که در گذر زمان خسته و نا امید بشن
چین رو هم ادم حساب نمیکردن ولی مجبور شدن قبولش کنن
البته چینی ها پدرشون دراومد و سخت کار کردن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iskander

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336074526149513216


----------



## Shawnee

Rumors that Aliev will slash the ultra-Turk and anti-RU groups in AZ.
Expected.
Aliev is a hero and a conqueror now and can solidify his power as he wishes.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Iskander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336074526149513216


 

*تصویر سیدحسن نصرالله در نزدیکی تأسیسات هسته ای دیمونا*





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com





This I would say is a bigger feat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

> *تصویر سیدحسن نصرالله در نزدیکی تأسیسات هسته ای دیمونا*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I would say is a bigger feat.


Was that a smaller picture on windshield or was it a bigger banner higher up in the air? 



Iskander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336074526149513216


Oh big surprise that there are mko/mek roaches who would do this when there are high level assassinations being carried by them with their owner's help... And of course there are no security cameras either public/government or private anywhere and they have others in place to record and upload. 
I think it's time that every publicly used bathroom in Iran paints the floors and toilets with that disgusting symbol of hatred and violence against humanity. In fact, let's start with that very place that was defiled by that ugly thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Will China Win The Nuclear Fusion Race? | OilPrice.com


China has now powered up its ‘artificial sun’ as it races to achieve the holy grail of energy markets - nuclear fusion




oilprice.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Biden is running into uncertainty when it comes to CIA spy chief.

Initial choice was *Morrell* but he has past negative history of handling post 9-11 and torture. This is an intra-democrat fight. Some believe “The only way you get around that problem is picking someone who has no history with the CIA over the past 20 years”.

Alternative US spy chief was *David Cohen *who was brought up 4 days ago. Don’t mix him with Israeli spy chief Yossi Cohen or Trump ex-lawyer Michael Cohen. Although they are all from Jewish descent.

Cohen is the *architect of Iranians and Russian sanctions* and is an *OFAC specialist.*

Cohen has also prior negative history when it comes to torture in CIA and may not get approval in Congress. A more progressive candidate may not get the Republican senate vote, though.

Interesting that they *both closely served the prior spy chief, John Brennan.*

It shows Brennan has a strong playing hand and *remember what he Twitted a few days back:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332400792620462082






See Morrell and Brennan with Biden in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iskander

The best way to deal with the bully West. Leaders of Iran should learn from this dog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Fall season in Tehran.. The life goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aryobarzan

Do you remember this swamp creature "Giuliani" few years back he was taking saudi money from MKOs and giving speech against Iran.

PS: To American friends..I feel sorry for you... what happened to you guys.. you were once decent human beings!...The video is really funny and sad.

*Rudy Giuliani Farts During Michigan Voter Fraud Hearing*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336668263401611270

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RΛIDEN

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336668263401611270



Thanks to enemy sabotage at home and surgical strikes in allied countries, building underground facilities is the best way to move forward. They can cry out loud all they want but the world knows why Iran is taking such drastic security steps in the first place...

#Can a country be blamed/punished/sanctioned for taking defensive measures against foreign hostilities?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RΛIDEN

*'The Problem in The Region is Not Iran...' Russian Ambassador Summoned by Israel's Foreign Ministry


Israel’s Foreign Ministry summoned Russian Ambassador Anatoly Viktorov on Wednesday over his remarks to a local newspaper. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336405185049006084
“The problem in the region is not Iranian activities,” Viktorov said Tuesday in an interview with The Jerusalem Post.

“It’s a lack of understanding between countries and non-compliance with UN resolutions in the Israel-Arab and Israel-Palestinian conflict”.

Neither the Israeli authorities nor the Russian Embassy in Israel have issued a statement regarding the development.










'The Problem in The Region is Not Iran...' Russian Ambassador Summoned by Israel's Foreign Ministry | Al Bawaba


Israel’s Foreign Ministry summoned Russian Ambassador Anatoly Viktorov on Wednesday over his remarks to a local newspaper.




www.albawaba.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

US leaving Afghanistan..Iran coming in ... an important project that took almost 13 years ..Iran built rail link to Afghanistan. Iran soft power at work.

*Iran and Afghanistan have inaugurated a railway project connecting the Iranian city of Khaf to Herat in the other country.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> US leaving Afghanistan..Iran coming in ... an important project that took almost 13 years ..Iran built rail link to Afghanistan. Iran soft power at work.
> 
> *Iran and Afghanistan have inaugurated a railway project connecting the Iranian city of Khaf to Herat in the other country.*
> 
> View attachment 694887
> View attachment 694888


متاسفانه سمت افغانستان اش کامل نشده و تا روزنک بیشتر نرفته​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Arabs are literally selling their Palestinian brothers for insignificant gains.

*UAE sold palestinians for few F-35 planes ;*
*Moroccans sold Palestinians for West Sahara recognition;*
*Bahrain sold Palestinians for few tourists;*
*Sudan sold Palestinians for removal from the US list of bad guys*.
And we, the Persian became their best friend they never had and did not ask for anything....strange world we live in..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> And we, the Persian became their best friend they never had and did not ask for anything....strange world we live in..


What is the extent of their strategic value to Iran compared to HZ or Ansarullah, etc?






Why can't some of these pseudo-academic dung beetles meet with a violent demise?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## makranman

aryobarzan said:


> Arabs are literally selling their Palestinian brothers for insignificant gains.
> 
> *UAE sold palestinians for few F-35 planes ;*
> *Moroccans sold Palestinians for West Sahara recognition;*
> *Bahrain sold Palestinians for few tourists;*
> *Sudan sold Palestinians for removal from the US list of bad guys*.
> And we, the Persian became their best friend they never had and did not ask for anything....strange world we live in..


it is only a matter of time, palestine is going to turn their back on us and themselves as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

With Arabs and Israelis becoming BFFs, You can refer to my post here for some takes on the matter, And I believe my post didn't age well:









Israeli forces spokesman and the Shi’a threat


Israeli forces spokesman derides what he calls “the Shi’a threat”, quotes (and praises) Ibn Taymiah & Ibn Abdul Wahhab; notorious demagogues praised by ISIS, AQ, & Taliban!!! In case you still had any doubts about the perfect convergence of Wahhabism and fascist Zionism (no excuse in 2018)...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*خباز:بایدن، رونق اقتصادی را به ایران برمی گرداند*

«محمدرضا خباز» استاندار سابق سمنان در دولت روحانی که در دوره مدیریت خود بجای رسیدگی به مشکلات مردم، اقداماتی عجیب از قبیل «مراسم رونمایی از پلاک خانه پدری روحانی» با حضور معاون رئیس جمهور را انجام می داد در یادداشتی در *روزنامه آرمان* نوشت: «وقتی برجام به‌وجود آمد، طبیعتا شرایط خیلی بهتر شد. در رفت و آمد به اتاق بازرگانی، سرمایه‌گذاران خارجی زیادی را بعد از برجام می‌دیدیم که آسانسورهای بزرگ اتاق بازرگانی گنجایش جابه‌جا کردن آنها را نداشت و بعد از اینکه مدت‌ها در صف بودند، عاقبت راه‌پله‌ها را برای مذاکره و سرمایه‌گذاری در پیش می‌گرفتند. اما در دولت دوم دکتر روحانی، ترامپ انتخاب شد که فردی تاجرپیشه بود و می‌خواست همه کارها را با زور و قلدری پیش ببرد. حتی اروپایی‌ها هم از او می‌ترسیدند... و از ترس آمریکا به تعهداتشان عمل نکردند».

خباز در ادامه نوشت: «*سخنان دیروز رئیس‌جمهور که خواسته عموم مردم است و با پشتوانه ۲۴میلیون رای مردمی بیان می‌شود، نشان‌دهنده این است که جو بایدن به تعهد انتخاباتی خود عمل می‌کند و به برجام برمی‌گردد و با اولین قدم همه تحریم‌ها شکسته می‌شود و مجددا سرمایه‌گذاران خارجی به ایران سرازیر می‌شوند و سرمایه‌گذاران داخلی هم کم‌کم امیدوار می‌شوند و رونق به کشور برمی‌گردد*».

این فعال سیاسی اصلاح طلب تاکید کرد: «البته بعضی کشورهای اروپایی مثل آلمان و بقیه، نسبت به مصوبه مجلس اعلام نظر منفی کرده‌اند که البته طبیعی است و ما هم این مصوبه را زودهنگام می‌دانیم و باید اجازه می‌دادند بایدن تصمیم خودش را بگیرد و چنانچه نامناسب بود، چنین مصوبه‌ای ارائه دهند، نه اینکه پیشاپیش بایدن و دولت آمریکا را در مقابل عمل انجام‌شده، قرار دهند».
---

*تحلیل گر به این میگن
چرچیل لنگ میندازه برای اینا
اینها شهردار بودن تو این مملکت با این تحلیل




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> *خباز:بایدن، رونق اقتصادی را به ایران برمی گرداند*
> 
> «محمدرضا خباز» استاندار سابق سمنان در دولت روحانی که در دوره مدیریت خود بجای رسیدگی به مشکلات مردم، اقداماتی عجیب از قبیل «مراسم رونمایی از پلاک خانه پدری روحانی» با حضور معاون رئیس جمهور را انجام می داد در یادداشتی در *روزنامه آرمان* نوشت: «وقتی برجام به‌وجود آمد، طبیعتا شرایط خیلی بهتر شد. در رفت و آمد به اتاق بازرگانی، سرمایه‌گذاران خارجی زیادی را بعد از برجام می‌دیدیم که آسانسورهای بزرگ اتاق بازرگانی گنجایش جابه‌جا کردن آنها را نداشت و بعد از اینکه مدت‌ها در صف بودند، عاقبت راه‌پله‌ها را برای مذاکره و سرمایه‌گذاری در پیش می‌گرفتند. اما در دولت دوم دکتر روحانی، ترامپ انتخاب شد که فردی تاجرپیشه بود و می‌خواست همه کارها را با زور و قلدری پیش ببرد. حتی اروپایی‌ها هم از او می‌ترسیدند... و از ترس آمریکا به تعهداتشان عمل نکردند».
> 
> خباز در ادامه نوشت: «*سخنان دیروز رئیس‌جمهور که خواسته عموم مردم است و با پشتوانه ۲۴میلیون رای مردمی بیان می‌شود، نشان‌دهنده این است که جو بایدن به تعهد انتخاباتی خود عمل می‌کند و به برجام برمی‌گردد و با اولین قدم همه تحریم‌ها شکسته می‌شود و مجددا سرمایه‌گذاران خارجی به ایران سرازیر می‌شوند و سرمایه‌گذاران داخلی هم کم‌کم امیدوار می‌شوند و رونق به کشور برمی‌گردد*».
> 
> این فعال سیاسی اصلاح طلب تاکید کرد: «البته بعضی کشورهای اروپایی مثل آلمان و بقیه، نسبت به مصوبه مجلس اعلام نظر منفی کرده‌اند که البته طبیعی است و ما هم این مصوبه را زودهنگام می‌دانیم و باید اجازه می‌دادند بایدن تصمیم خودش را بگیرد و چنانچه نامناسب بود، چنین مصوبه‌ای ارائه دهند، نه اینکه پیشاپیش بایدن و دولت آمریکا را در مقابل عمل انجام‌شده، قرار دهند».
> ---
> 
> *تحلیل گر به این میگن
> چرچیل لنگ میندازه برای اینا
> اینها شهردار بودن تو این مملکت با این تحلیل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Every nation has morons like him...Important things is that these kinds will never be able to hold an important post in any government..Being democratic means you have to tolerate leeches like him..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> Important things is that these kinds will never be able to hold an important post in any government..


He was the Governor of the Semnan Province unfortunately.


----------



## Arian

حالا باز بشینید بگین ایران نیازی به قدرت هسته ای نداره، وقتی همین ترکیه می تونه رقیب سختی برای ایران بدون سلاح هسته ای باشه

شانی جان یادت هست می گفتی مسئله قره باغ به ما ربطی نداره؟​








واکنش ظریف به اظهارات اردوغان در باکو: هیچکس نمی‌تواند درباره آذربایجان عزیز ما صحبت کند / آیا اردوغان نفهمید که علیه استقلال جمهوری آذربایجان سخن گفته است؟ / به او نگفته بودند شعری که خواند مربوط به جدایی قهری مناطق شمالی ارس از سرزمین مادری‌شان ایر


محمدجواد ظریف به اظهارات اردوغان رییس جمهور ترکیه واکنش نشان داد و تاکید کرد که «هیچکس نمی‌تواند در باره آذربایجان عزیز ما صحبت کند».




www.entekhab.ir





هنوز هیچی نشده خردوغان برای خاک ما خط و نشون می کشه که حتی ظریف سیب زمینی هم به صدا در اومده​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> حالا باز بشینید بگین ایران نیازی به قدرت هسته ای نداره، وقتی همین ترکیه می تونه رقیب سختی برای ایران بدون سلاح هسته ای باشه
> 
> شانی جان یادت هست می گفتی مسئله قره باغ به ما ربطی نداره؟​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> واکنش ظریف به اظهارات اردوغان در باکو: هیچکس نمی‌تواند درباره آذربایجان عزیز ما صحبت کند / آیا اردوغان نفهمید که علیه استقلال جمهوری آذربایجان سخن گفته است؟ / به او نگفته بودند شعری که خواند مربوط به جدایی قهری مناطق شمالی ارس از سرزمین مادری‌شان ایر
> 
> 
> محمدجواد ظریف به اظهارات اردوغان رییس جمهور ترکیه واکنش نشان داد و تاکید کرد که «هیچکس نمی‌تواند در باره آذربایجان عزیز ما صحبت کند».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هنوز هیچی نشده خردوغان برای خاک ما خط و نشون می کشه که حتی ظریف سیب زمینی هم به صدا در اومده​



ارین جان هنوز هم میگم
اذربایجان ما رو نمیشناسن
اینها شعره
اذربایجانی ندیدم سلاح دست بگیره علیه ایران
کرد دیدم اذربایجانی ندیدم

شما بودی در قضیه قره باغ چی میگردی
ما میگیم قره باغ مال اذربایجانه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ارین جان هنوز هم میگم
> اذربایجان ما رو نمیشناسن
> اینها شعره
> اذربایجانی ندیدم سلاح دست بگیره علیه ایران
> کرد دیدم اذربایجانی ندیدم
> 
> شما بودی در قضیه قره باغ چی میگردی
> ما میگیم قره باغ مال اذربایجانه


چون تا حالا ندیدیم پس در آینده هم نمی بینیم؟
ترکیه تا همین 10 سال پیش اصلاً عددی بوده که بخوایم ببینیم؟ نباید گذشته رو برای پیش بینی آینده به کار برد چون شرایط دیگه اون شرایط قدیم نیست
خردوغان داره افسار پاره می کنه. 10 سال پیش آب می خواست بخوره چاوش اوغلو تهران بود تا با ایران مشورت کنه. الان به روشنی داره علیه ایران در سوریه و قفقاز کار می کنه

من اگه بودم در قضیه قره باغ ارمنستان رو تا دندان به موشک و پهپاد و سامانه های الکترونیکی و ضدهوایی و ... مسلح می کردم و بهش کمک می کردم تا نخجوان رو هم اشغال کنه. نخجوان جز نقاط ضعف آذربایجان هست که با کمک ایران ارمنستان راحت می تونه اونجا بهشون فشار بیاره
نه اینکه اجازه بدم ترکیه چند هزار تروریست رادیکال رو از سوریه بیاره کنار مرز ما و برای خودش رویاهای امپراتوری عثمانی بپرورونه​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> چون تا حالا ندیدیم پس در آینده هم نمی بینیم؟
> ترکیه تا همین 10 سال پیش اصلاً عددی بوده که بخوایم ببینیم؟ نباید گذشته رو برای پیش بینی آینده به کار برد چون شرایط دیگه اون شرایط قدیم نیست
> خردوغان داره افسار پاره می کنه. 10 سال پیش آب می خواست بخوره چاوش اوغلو تهران بود تا با ایران مشورت کنه. الان به روشنی داره علیه ایران در سوریه و قفقاز کار می کنه
> 
> من اگه بودم در قضیه قره باغ ارمنستان رو تا دندان به موشک و پهپاد و سامانه های الکترونیکی و ضدهوایی و ... مسلح می کردم و بهش کمک می کردم تا نخجوان رو هم اشغال کنه. نخجوان جز نقاط ضعف آذربایجان هست که با کمک ایران ارمنستان راحت می تونه اونجا بهشون فشار بیاره
> نه اینکه اجازه بدم ترکیه چند هزار تروریست رادیکال رو از سوریه بیاره کنار مرز ما و برای خودش رویاهای امپراتوری عثمانی بپرورونه



ارمنی ها خوب نمیجنگیدن و سلاح مفت کافی نبود
باید فاطمیون هم براشون میفرستادیم
از سوری ها و کردها هم بدتر بودن

پاشینیان غربگرا و در پی ناتو بود
در پی رابطه با اسراییل بود

بعد خلیج فارس رو نگاه کنید که در استانه جنگ ه
تمرکز رو میخوای بذاری شمال
منطقی می بود؟

علیف ترک نماست و در حد مهره پوتین ه
و چه بسا ترک گراها رو قلع و قمع کنه

علیف گزینه روسیه است

جالبه اردوغان گفته ارمنستان به اتحاد نظامی ایران و ترکیه و روسیه بپیونده​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ارمنی ها خوب نمیجنگیدن و سلاح مفت کافی نبود
> باید فاطمیون هم براشون میفرستادیم
> از سوری ها و کردها هم بدتر بودن
> 
> پاشینیان غربگرا و در پی ناتو بود
> در پی رابطه با اسراییل بود
> 
> بعد خلیج فارس رو نگاه کنید که در استانه جنگ ه
> تمرکز رو میخوای بذاری شمال
> منطقی می بود؟
> 
> علیف ترک نماست و در حد مهره پوتین ه
> و چه بسا ترک گراها رو قلع و قمع کنه
> 
> علیف گزینه روسیه است
> 
> جالبه اردوغان گفته ارمنستان به اتحاد نظامی ایران و ترکیه و روسیه بپیونده​


نمی دونم، قبول دارم ارمنستان خوب نجنگید، اما وقتی هم روسیه و هم ایران بهش پشت کردن معلوم هست راهی هم برای جنگیدن نداشت. روی کاغذ برتری نظامی آذربایجان کاملاً از اول مشخص بود

خوب الان علیف مثلاً غربگرا نیست؟ با اسرائیل رابطه نداره؟ علیف شریک نظامی اسرائیل در منطقه هست

خوب حالا از این دیدگاه ببین که اگر جنگی در خلیج فارس بشه، به تحریک اسرائیل و کمک آمریکا خواهد بود. اون وقت اگه از شمال هم مورد حمله قرار گرفتیم چی؟ اسرائیل نفوذ بسیار زیادی در آذربایجان داره

چرا می گی علیف مهره پوتین هست؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> نمی دونم، قبول دارم ارمنستان خوب نجنگید، اما وقتی هم روسیه و هم ایران بهش پشت کردن معلوم هست راهی هم برای جنگیدن نداشت. روی کاغذ برتری نظامی آذربایجان کاملاً از اول مشخص بود
> 
> خوب الان علیف مثلاً غربگرا نیست؟ با اسرائیل رابطه نداره؟ علیف شریک نظامی اسرائیل در منطقه هست
> 
> خوب حالا از این دیدگاه ببین که اگر جنگی در خلیج فارس بشه، به تحریک اسرائیل و کمک آمریکا خواهد بود. اون وقت اگه از شمال هم مورد حمله قرار گرفتیم چی؟ اسرائیل نفوذ بسیار زیادی در آذربایجان داره
> 
> چرا می گی علیف مهره پوتین هست؟



علیف رابطه بدی با ترکهای ملیگرا داره
و همیشه هماهنگ با روسیه بوده

بعد ما میگیم حتی قره باغ هم مال اذربایجانه
حتی خود قره باغ

بد جنگیدن ارمنی ها مهمه
غیرتی نبودن مهمه
تا کی براشون فاطمیون بجنگند‌
دنبال رفاهند

ترکها حرکتی اشتباه کنن موشکها اونها رو به ۰-۰-۰ میرسونن

زمستان گرمی خواهد بود​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> نمی دونم، قبول دارم ارمنستان خوب نجنگید، اما وقتی هم روسیه و هم ایران بهش پشت کردن معلوم هست راهی هم برای جنگیدن نداشت. روی کاغذ برتری نظامی آذربایجان کاملاً از اول مشخص بود
> 
> خوب الان علیف مثلاً غربگرا نیست؟ با اسرائیل رابطه نداره؟ علیف شریک نظامی اسرائیل در منطقه هست
> 
> خوب حالا از این دیدگاه ببین که اگر جنگی در خلیج فارس بشه، به تحریک اسرائیل و کمک آمریکا خواهد بود. اون وقت اگه از شمال هم مورد حمله قرار گرفتیم چی؟ اسرائیل نفوذ بسیار زیادی در آذربایجان داره
> 
> چرا می گی علیف مهره پوتین هست؟​


ببین نقش ما از اول صلح درست کردن بین عربها و اسرائیل بوده الان هم داریم همین کار رو می کنیم آخرش هم بعد از انجام دادن نقشی که بهمون محول شده یه بار برای همیشه به صفحات تاریخ می پیوندیم بیخود اعصاب خودت رو با دنبال کردن این چیزا خورد نکن بشین و از این سیرکی که بهش دعوت شدی لذت ببر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> علیف رابطه بدی با ترکهای ملیگرا داره
> و همیشه هماهنگ با روسیه بوده
> 
> بعد ما میگیم حتی قره باغ هم مال اذربایجانه
> حتی خود قره باغ
> 
> بد جنگیدن ارمنی ها مهمه
> غیرتی نبودن مهمه
> تا کی براشون فاطمیون بجنگند‌
> دنبال رفاهند
> 
> ترکها حرکتی اشتباه کنن موشکها اونها رو به ۰-۰-۰ میرسونن
> 
> زمستان گرمی خواهد بود​


من که هیچی از حرف هایی که زدی نفهمیدم، خیلی گنگ و بی سند حرف زدی، اما فقط در همین حد بگم که باهات مخالف هستم
​


Cthulhu said:


> ببین نقش ما از اول صلح درست کردن بین عربها و اسرائیل بوده الان هم داریم همین کار رو می کنیم آخرش هم بعد از انجام دادن نقشی که بهمون محول شده یه بار برای همیشه به صفحات تاریخ می پیوندیم بیخود اعصاب خودت رو با دنبال کردن این چیزا خورد نکن بشین و از این سیرکی که بهش دعوت شدی لذت ببر


آره، به نظر میاد داری درست می گی متاسفانه​


----------



## Blue In Green

Anybody have any idea what's been going in the Northern part of Iran? 

Has Iran withdrawn its troop deployment or do you guys think this situation with Azerbaijan is going to get "worse"?


----------



## aryobarzan

What you guys all forget....Turkey has 25 to 30% of her population as very unhappy Kurds (or should I say Persians!)...land wise they can take a big chunk of Turkey and declare independence. They already have an armed kurdish separatist group (PKK) well trained and thirsty for revenge (just need an outside sponsor for arms) . Add to this Greek and Arminians hungry to take a bite out of the turks for historical conflicts and even Iraqi Arabs not very happy with them so just relax...Erdogon has a history of shooting from the hipp...he does not realize if he walks in to the Jew trapp ,Iran can turn turkey upside down without lifting a finger.*.It is a game he will have way more chips lined up against him* .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> What you guys all forget....Turkey has 25 to 30% of her population as very unhappy Kurds (or should I say Persians!)...land wise they can take a big chunk of Turkey and declare independence. They already have an armed kurdish separatist group (PKK) well trained and thirsty for revenge (just need an outside sponsor for arms) . Add to this Greek and Arminians hungry to take a bite out of the turks for historical conflicts and even Iraqi Arabs not very happy with them so just relax...Erdogon has a history of shooting from the hipp...he does not realize if he walks in to the Jew trapp ,Iran can turn turkey upside down without lifting a finger.*.It is a game he will have way more chips lined up against him* .



True.
I am not even sure if Erdogan has any real plan for escalation against us.


----------



## Shawnee

بببنید یک ازمایش صد کیلوتنی در جو کلا راه رو برای اردوغان و هوادارانش می بست

و صدها فایده دیگه

برجام نهایتش خودشو نشون میده طی یک سال
و دست ایران باز میشه

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Arian

عادی‌سازی روابط ترکیه و اسرائیل علیه ایران


منابع ترکیه‌ای و صهیونیستی با اشاره به مسیر تغییراتی که منطقه غرب آسیا در حال طی کردن است، امضای توافق سازش بین آنکارا و تل‌آویو را ممکن دانستند.




www.mashreghnews.ir






aryobarzan said:


> What you guys all forget....Turkey has 25 to 30% of her population as very unhappy Kurds (or should I say Persians!)...land wise they can take a big chunk of Turkey and declare independence. They already have an armed kurdish separatist group (PKK) well trained and thirsty for revenge (just need an outside sponsor for arms) . Add to this Greek and Arminians hungry to take a bite out of the turks for historical conflicts and even Iraqi Arabs not very happy with them so just relax...Erdogon has a history of shooting from the hipp...he does not realize if he walks in to the Jew trapp ,Iran can turn turkey upside down without lifting a finger.*.It is a game he will have way more chips lined up against him* .


Erdogan provoked Iran without any reason today. Not only he recited an Azeri poem about the annexation of Azerbaijan by the Tsarist Russia, but he also precisely named Tabriz and Sabalan during his speech.

There is no doubt that Turkey under Erdogan is pursuing expansionist policies. It is only a matter of time before Iran and Turkey clash with each other in different regional conflicts, or maybe even directly. Iran should be well-prepared for such a scenario.

The Ayatollahs of Iran should've figured this out before Erdogan got out of control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> بببنید یک ازمایش صد کیلوتنی در جو کلا راه رو برای اردوغان و هوادارانش می بست
> 
> و صدها فایده دیگه
> 
> برجام نهایتش خودشو نشون میده طی یک سال
> و دست ایران باز میشه


شانی جان از خیالات بیا بیرون. کدوم برنامه هسته ای دلت خوشه؟ اینها آزمایش 5 کیلوتنی هم نه می تونند نه خایه اش رو دارن که انجام بدن
ایران اگه قدرت هسته ای بود از چهار طرف هر کوچولویی بهش جرأت کرم ریختن داشت؟ چهار طرف ما کمر به نابودی ما بستن چون می دونند در وضعیت ضعف هستیم و سیاست احمقانه جمهوری اسلامی باعث شده راه برون رفت هم نداشته باشیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> شانی جان از خیالات بیا بیرون. کدوم برنامه هسته ای دلت خوشه؟ اینها آزمایش 5 کیلوتنی هم نه می تونند نه خایه اش رو دارن که انجام بدن
> ایران اگه قدرت هسته ای بود از چهار طرف هر کوچولویی بهش جرأت کرم ریختن داشت؟ چهار طرف ما کمر به نابودی ما بستن چون می دونند در وضعیت ضعف هستیم و سیاست احمقانه جمهوری اسلامی باعث شده راه برون رفت هم نداشته باشیم



عده زیادی مثل تو فکر میکنن ارین جان
من دلایلم رو برات گفتم‌

و در کوتاه مدت یا یک برجام پرمیوه حتی کوتاه مدت یا چند ازمایش قوی لازمه تا غرور حفظ بشه

در غیر این صورت این وضعیت قابل نگه داشتن نیست و این رو خود اقایون میدونن

ادیت

@Arian

دلایلی که اوردم هیچ
چرا فکر میکنی خامنه ای اینقدر ساده بوده که اعتماد کنه و زیرابی کاری نکنه
راستش هوش زیادی نمیخواست بدونه که برجام تو هوا بوده
این فتوا هم علیه نص قران ه 
میدونیم هر دو​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

——
البته در ابتدای ازمایش هسته ای همه چیز تشدید میشه و سپس اروم میشه
مثل نمونه کره شمالی‌

مردم باید اماده باشن و نگن اتم میخواستیم چکار
اقتصاد میخواستیم
چرا جلوی برجام و گلابی ش رو گرفتین​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ادیت
> 
> @Arian
> 
> دلایلی که اوردم هیچ
> چرا فکر میکنی خامنه ای اینقدر ساده بوده که اعتماد کنه و زیرابی کاری نکنه
> راستش هوش زیادی نمیخواست بدونه که برجام تو هوا بوده
> این فتوا هم علیه نص قران ه
> میدونیم هر دو​



بحث اعتماد نیست، بحث راهی نداشتن هست. وقتی زمانی که باید کاری که می تونستی انجام بدی رو نکردی و دیگه دیر شده، خیلی گزینه ای برات باقی نمونده

رژیم تو داستان برجام از سقوط اقتصادی و کاهش صادرات نفت ترسید و تن به بازی اروپا و آمریکا داد. همون تله ای که براشون پهن کرده بودن تا به رویای دیرینه خودشون یعنی جلوگیری از رشد ایران و حتی نابودی ایران برسن. رژیم هم از ناچاری و ترس برای حفظ خودش تو اون تله افتاد

متاسفانه جمهوری اسلامی به همه در این سال ها باج داده به جز آمریکا و اسرائیل. چه باج هایی که در این مدت به چین و روسیه و فرانسه و باقی اروپا و ترکیه و امارات و غیره ندادیم تا جلوی آمریکا و اسرائیل بایستیم در حالیکه اگه همین باج ها رو به خود آمریکا و اسرائیل داده بودیم الان حداقل بعد اسرائیل قدرت دوم منطقه بودیم که الان نیستیم

تفاوت سیاست ترکیه با ایران این هست که ترکیه همیشه برای خودش راه گفتن گوه خوردم ببخشید رو باز می ذاره، اما جمهوری اسلامی با حماقت تمامی پل ها رو پشت سرش خراب می کنه و بعداً مجبور می شه خودزنی کنه و عقب نشینی کنه و نرمش قهرمانانه کنه

نمونه بارزش داستان جنگ عراق و ایران بود. نمونه جدیدترش برجام بود. نمونه باز جدیدترش آزادسازی جاسوس اسرائیلی بود که فرداش اسرائیل زهرش رو ریخت​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> بحث اعتماد نیست، بحث راهی نداشتن هست. وقتی زمانی که باید کاری که می تونستی انجام بدی رو نکردی و دیگه دیر شده، خیلی گزینه ای برات باقی نمونده
> 
> رژیم تو داستان برجام از سقوط اقتصادی و کاهش صادرات نفت ترسید و تن به بازی اروپا و آمریکا داد. همون تله ای که براشون پهن کرده بودن تا به رویای دیرینه خودشون یعنی جلوگیری از رشد ایران و حتی نابودی ایران برسن. رژیم هم از ناچاری و ترس برای حفظ خودش تو اون تله افتاد
> 
> متاسفانه جمهوری اسلامی به همه در این سال ها باج داده به جز آمریکا و اسرائیل. چه باج هایی که در این مدت به چین و روسیه و فرانسه و باقی اروپا و ترکیه و امارات و غیره ندادیم تا جلوی آمریکا و اسرائیل بایستیم در حالیکه اگه همین باج ها رو به خود آمریکا و اسرائیل داده بودیم الان حداقل بعد اسرائیل قدرت دوم منطقه بودیم که الان نیستیم
> 
> تفاوت سیاست ترکیه با ایران این هست که ترکیه همیشه برای خودش راه گفتن گوه خوردم ببخشید رو باز می ذاره، اما جمهوری اسلامی با حماقت تمامی پل ها رو پشت سرش خراب می کنه و بعداً مجبور می شه خودزنی کنه و عقب نشینی کنه و نرمش قهرمانانه کنه
> 
> نمونه بارزش داستان جنگ عراق و ایران بود. نمونه جدیدترش برجام بود. نمونه باز جدیدترش آزادسازی جاسوس اسرائیلی بود که فرداش اسرائیل زهرش رو ریخت



اول برجام بود که دوسال اوکی بود
بعد ترامپ اومد که دو سال اول خبری نبود و سپس خیلی بد شد
منتظر انتخابات امریکا شدند تا ببینن چه کنن و نتیجه دلخواه گرفتند
خوشحال شدند
حالا باز میخوان ببینن برجام چه میشود

بازی من این نمیبود ولی خوب اینجور بازی کردند

انتقامی خواهند گرفت ولی نمیدونم چه مدلی
شاید زیرساخت زنی

برجام چه بشود سوال دیکه ایست
به نظر من باز *مدلی از برجام رو خواهیم داشت* و *نتایج مثبت متوسطی* هم برای ما خواهد داد تا دموکراتها بروند​


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> شانی جان از خیالات بیا بیرون. کدوم برنامه هسته ای دلت خوشه؟ اینها آزمایش 5 کیلوتنی هم نه می تونند نه خایه اش رو دارن که انجام بدن
> ایران اگه قدرت هسته ای بود از چهار طرف هر کوچولویی بهش جرأت کرم ریختن داشت؟ چهار طرف ما کمر به نابودی ما بستن چون می دونند در وضعیت ضعف هستیم و سیاست احمقانه جمهوری اسلامی باعث شده راه برون رفت هم نداشته باشیم​


Refer to my post here:





__





Iranian Chill Thread


http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/774334/%D8%AF%D8%AC%D9%84%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%87%D9%85%DB%8C%D8%B4%D9%87-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%AC%D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D9%85%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B8%D8%B1-%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%B9%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%B2%D8%B1%DA%AF-%D8%B2%DB%8C%D8%...



defence.pk


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> اول برجام بود که دوسال اوکی بود
> بعد ترامپ اومد که دو سال اول خبری نبود و سپس خیلی بد شد
> منتظر انتخابات امریکا شدند تا ببینن چه کنن و نتیجه دلخواه گرفتند
> خوشحال شدند
> حالا باز میخوان ببینن برجام چه میشود
> 
> بازی من این نمیبود ولی خوب اینجور بازی کردند
> 
> انتقامی خواهند گرفت ولی نمیدونم چه مدلی
> شاید زیرساخت زنی
> 
> برجام چه بشود سوال دیکه ایست
> به نظر من باز *مدلی از برجام رو خواهیم داشت* و *نتایج مثبت متوسطی* هم برای ما خواهد داد تا دموکراتها بروند​


برجام سال 2015 امضاء شد که ترامپ سال 2018 از توافق رسماً خارج شد، اما قبلش هم بهمون کم بدقولی نشده بود
مسئله اینجاست که امتیازهای بسیار زیادی ما در برجام دادیم که در ازاش هیچ چیزی نگرفتیم. حتی هواپیماهای مسافربری رو بهمون ندادن و جمعاً 3 تا هواپیمای سنگین مسافربری وارد ایران شدن + چند تا هواپیمای ای تی آر که صرفاً برای باج دادن خریده بودیم

اگر سیستم برجام تکرار بشه، یعنی ما رسماً به نوکر بی دستمزد روسیه برای غنی سازی تبدیل شدیم. نزدیک 13 تن اورانیومی که چندسال با کلی هزینه و بدبختی غنی کرده بودیم رو نصفی اش رو فرستادیم روسیه و روسیه جاش بهمون اورانیوم طبیعی داد. مثل بچه ای که تکالیف اش رو انجام می ده و معلم از نو بهش تکلیف می ده

این سیستم که ما مدام اورانیوم غنی کنیم (اونهم در اندازه ای که حتی نیاز داخلی غیرنظامی ما رو نمی تونه تأمین کنه) بعد بیایم توافق کنیم و اون رو بفرستیم خارج و دوباره جاش تحریم ها یه مدت کم بشن و اورانیوم طبیعی بهمون بدن، یعنی عملاً غنی سازی ارزون با منابع انرژی ما برای دیگران

فرانسه بدترین بدقولی ها رو به ما در زمان تحریم ها و بعد از برجام کرد. تا امروز دیدین کسی تو ایران چیزی در مورد فرانسه بگه؟ فکر می کنید تو برجام بعدی به فرانسه ای که عضو دائم شورای امنیت هست می تونند سهم ندن؟

اگه قرار هست به همه باج بدیم، همون برن مستقیماً به اسرائیل و آمریکا باج بدن خیلی ارزون تر در میاد​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> برجام سال 2015 امضاء شد که ترامپ سال 2018 از توافق رسماً خارج شد، اما قبلش هم بهمون کم بدقولی نشده بود
> مسئله اینجاست که امتیازهای بسیار زیادی ما در برجام دادیم که در ازاش هیچ چیزی نگرفتیم. حتی هواپیماهای مسافربری رو بهمون ندادن و جمعاً 3 تا هواپیمای سنگین مسافربری وارد ایران شدن + چند تا هواپیمای ای تی آر که صرفاً برای باج دادن خریده بودیم
> 
> اگر سیستم برجام تکرار بشه، یعنی ما رسماً به نوکر بی دستمزد روسیه برای غنی سازی تبدیل شدیم. نزدیک 13 تن اورانیومی که چندسال با کلی هزینه و بدبختی غنی کرده بودیم رو نصفی اش رو فرستادیم روسیه و روسیه جاش بهمون اورانیوم طبیعی داد. مثل بچه ای که تکالیف اش رو انجام می ده و معلوم از نو بهش تکلیف می ده
> 
> این سیستم که ما مدام اورانیوم غنی کنیم (اونهم در اندازه ای که حتی نیاز داخلی غیرنظامی ما رو نمی تونه تأمین کنه) بعد بیایم توافق کنیم و اون رو بفرستیم خارج و دوباره جاش تحریم ها یه مدت کم بشن و اورانیوم طبیعی بهمون بدن، یعنی عملاً غنی سازی ارزون با منابع انرژی ما برای دیگران
> 
> فرانسه بدترین بدقولی ها رو به ما در زمان تحریم ها و بعد از برجام کرد. تا امروز دیدین کسی تو ایران چیزی در مورد فرانسه بگه؟ فکر می کنید تو برجام بعدی به فرانسه ای که عضو دائم شورای امنیت هست می تونند سهم ندن؟
> 
> اگه قرار هست به همه باج بدیم، همون برن مستقیماً به اسرائیل و آمریکا باج بدن خیلی ارزون تر در میاد



ما برای غنی سازی موثر اقتصادی سانتریفوژهای بهتر لازم داریم. باقدرت بالاتر و موثرتر
کمی بیشتر وقت میخواهیم

برنامه ن ظ ا م ی هم با برجام یا بی برجام پیش میره
اون ب ر ن ا م ه هم چن سال میخواد تا م گ ا ت ن ی بشه

فریب هم البته خوردیم
ولی چیز کمی از دست دادیم اگر چیز کمی گرفتیم
این به اون در

این نظر منه البته​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ما برای غنی سازی موثر اقتصادی سانتریفوژهای بهتر لازم داریم. باقدرت بالاتر و موثرتر
> کمی بیشتر وقت میخواهیم
> 
> برنامه ن ظ ا م ی هم با برجام یا بی برجام پیش میره
> اون ب ر ن ا م ه هم چن سال میخواد تا م گ ا ت ن ی بشه
> 
> فریب هم البته خوردیم
> ولی چیز کمی از دست دادیم اگر چیز کمی گرفتیم
> این به اون در
> 
> این نظر منه البته​


بله، درست هست که سانتریفیوژهای بهتری می خواستیم اما هنوز سانتریفیوژی مثل آی آر 10 رو حتی گاز هم بهش برای تست تزریق نکردیم
اما اونها هم این رو می دونند و به ما زمان نمی دن. فکر می کنی چرا مدام بریک آوت تایم ما رو محاسبه می کنند؟

ضمن اینکه مسیر ما به بمب از سمت پلوتونیم بسته شده و انقدر نفوذی در سیستم زیاد شده که احتمال برنامه هسته ای پنهان به صفر رسیده تقریباً

اینطوری نیست که ما تا ابد زمان داشته باشیم شانی جان. خطر در کمین ما هست
حتی خطرات دموگرافیک در کمین ما هستند و هر 10 سالی که می گذره پررنگ تر می شن
بیست سال دیگه ایران یه کشور میانسال رو به پیر خواهد بود و اون وقت دیگه فرصت و کار از کار گذشته​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> بله، درست هست که سانتریفیوژهای بهتری می خواستیم اما هنوز سانتریفیوژی مثل آی آر 10 رو حتی گاز هم بهش برای تست تزریق نکردیم
> اما اونها هم این رو می دونند و به ما زمان نمی دن. فکر می کنی چرا مدام بریک آوت تایم ما رو محاسبه می کنند؟
> 
> ضمن اینکه مسیر ما به بمب از سمت پلوتونیم بسته شده و انقدر نفوذی در سیستم زیاد شده که احتمال برنامه هسته ای پنهان به صفر رسیده تقریباً
> 
> اینطوری نیست که ما تا ابد زمان داشته باشیم شانی جان. خطر در کمین ما هست
> حتی خطرات دموگرافیک در کمین ما هستند و هر 10 سالی که می گذره پررنگ تر می شن
> بیست سال دیگه ایران یه کشور میانسال رو به پیر خواهد بود و اون وقت دیگه فرصت و کار از کار گذشته



خودشون میگن ما ده سال پیش تست گرم کردیم
ویدیو های احمد رو دیدین
کسی که هفت سال پیش از ابسرد گفته

من شش ماه پیش از نفوذ رضا خلیلی گفتم و اینکه گفت از بمب های ایران میتونه عکس بگیره
شما خنده تحویل دادین
این هم نفوذ
البته نفوذ محدوده و هرچه برنامه وسیعتر بشه محدودتر هم میشه

درسته ما در ملا عام هیچ کاری نکردیم

در مورد دموگرافی هم عقیده ایم‌
باید درست بشه​


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> بله، درست هست که سانتریفیوژهای بهتری می خواستیم اما هنوز سانتریفیوژی مثل آی آر 10 رو حتی گاز هم بهش برای تست تزریق نکردیم
> اما اونها هم این رو می دونند و به ما زمان نمی دن. فکر می کنی چرا مدام بریک آوت تایم ما رو محاسبه می کنند؟
> 
> ضمن اینکه مسیر ما به بمب از سمت پلوتونیم بسته شده و انقدر نفوذی در سیستم زیاد شده که احتمال برنامه هسته ای پنهان به صفر رسیده تقریباً
> 
> اینطوری نیست که ما تا ابد زمان داشته باشیم شانی جان. خطر در کمین ما هست
> حتی خطرات دموگرافیک در کمین ما هستند و هر 10 سالی که می گذره پررنگ تر می شن
> بیست سال دیگه ایران یه کشور میانسال رو به پیر خواهد بود و اون وقت دیگه فرصت و کار از کار گذشته​


کار مملکت با انقلاب ۵۷ تموم شد همین الان هر کار از کار گذشته


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> خودشون میگن ما ده سال پیش تست گرم کردیم
> ویدیو های احمد رو دیدین
> کسی که هفت سال پیش از ابسرد گفته
> 
> من شش ماه پیش از نفوذ رضا خلیلی گفتم و اینکه گفت از بمب های ایران میتونه عکس بگیره
> شما خنده تحویل دادین
> این هم نفوذ
> البته نفوذ محدوده و هرچه برنامه وسیعتر بشه محدودتر هم میشه
> 
> درسته ما در ملا عام هیچ کاری نکردیم
> 
> در مورد دموگرافی هم عقیده ایم‌
> باید درست بشه​


نه، کدوم ویدئوها رو؟

رضا خلیلی عروسک جورابی آمریکا و اسرائیل برای زدن حرف ها و تهمت هاشون به ایران هست. حتی در واقعیت اینکه چنین شخصی وجود داشته تردید هست

نفوذ خیلی گسترده تر از این حرف ها هست. اگه سال 2002 مجاهدین با نفوذ و تخلیه اطلاعاتی برنامه زیرزمینی هسته ای ایران رو افشا نمی کرد شاید تا الان یک قدرت هسته ای شده بودیم​


Cthulhu said:


> کار مملکت با انقلاب ۵۷ تموم شد همین الان هر کار از کار گذشته


همین الان هم اگه یک سری آدم باهوش و میهن پرست داشته باشیم می تونیم کاری کنیم. ایران امروز از نظر آموزش و تحصیلات خیلی خیلی بهتر از ایران سال 57 هست​


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> نه، کدوم ویدئوها رو؟
> 
> رضا خلیلی عروسک جورابی آمریکا و اسرائیل برای زدن حرف ها و تهمت هاشون به ایران هست. حتی در واقعیت اینکه چنین شخصی وجود داشته تردید هست
> 
> نفوذ خیلی گسترده تر از این حرف ها هست. اگه سال 2002 مجاهدین با نفوذ و تخلیه اطلاعاتی برنامه زیرزمینی هسته ای ایران رو افشا نمی کرد شاید تا الان یک قدرت هسته ای شده بودیم
> 
> 
> همین الان هم اگه یک سری آدم باهوش و میهن پرست داشته باشیم می تونیم کاری کنیم. ایران امروز از نظر آموزش و تحصیلات خیلی خیلی بهتر از ایران سال 57 هست



رجوی چی ها کاره ای نبودند و اصل کار با اسراییل بود
پنج تا ویدیوی این طرف مال هفت سال پیشه






ببین چی میگه و* هفت سال پیش* یک جاش از ویلای ابسرد میگه و جای دیگه از ازمایشات گرم هسته ای ایران​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> همین الان هم اگه یک سری آدم باهوش و میهن پرست داشته باشیم می تونیم کاری کنیم. ایران امروز از نظر آموزش و تحصیلات خیلی خیلی بهتر از ایران سال هست


تحصیلات چیزی که نمیاره عشق به وطن مثال فیروز نادری که تا کرونا نیومده بود افتاده بود دم ماتحت براندازا و ترامپیست ها که ایران رو سرویس کنید تحریم کنید بزنید فقط یه اپیدمی کرونا تو ایران لازم بود تا یه عده بمیرن و این فرد پاچه گیری براندازا علیه ایران کرونا زده رو ببینه تا از این کارش دست برداره این تحصیلات

وطن پرست هم همه کشته شدن یا یه گوشه خودشون مردن اگه دیدی سلام ما رو هم برسون

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> رجوی چی ها کاره ای نبودند و اصل کار با اسراییل بود
> پنج تا ویدیوی این طرف مال هفت سال پیشه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ببین چی میگه و یک جاش از ویلای ابسرد میگه و جای دیگه از ازمایشات گرم هسته ای ایران​


جفتشون مکمل هم دیگه هستند. منافقین از داخل گزارش و آمار می دن و تخلیه اطلاعاتی می کنند، اسرائیل و آمریکا از خارج کمک می کنند

اتفاقاً امروز فریدون عباسی یکی از بحث هایی که کرده بود راجع به تماس های مشکوک و تخلیه اطلاعاتی بود​








تولید پلوتونیوم در راکتور اراک دروغ بود/ ماجرای تماس‌های مشکوک برای تخلیه اطلاعاتی /نقش MI۶ انگلیس در جاسوسی از دانشمندان هسته‌ای


رئیس کمیسیون انرژی مجلس با بیان اینکه برای جا انداختن توافق برجام، رآکتور آب سنگین اراک را سیاسی کردند و حتی تولید پلوتونیوم در آنجا هم دروغ بود، گفت: برای تخلیه اطلاعاتی تماس‌های مشکوک می‌گرفتند.




www.mashreghnews.ir





در اینی که این فرد از سالیان قبل شناسایی شده بود که جای بحث نیست
این پروژه آماد و 110 و اینها که می گن توسط ایران رد شده. معلوم نیست تا چه حدی درست هستند

بهرحال احتمال آزمایش سرد سلاح هسته ای در ایران احتمالی هست که همیشه بوده و هست
و در پایان هم مهم این هست که ایران به زودی بتونه توانایی هسته ایش رو علنی کنه و از زیر فشار در بیاد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> Refer to my post here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> http://tabnak.ir/fa/news/774334/%D8%AF%D8%AC%D9%84%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%87%D9%85%DB%8C%D8%B4%D9%87-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%AC%D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D9%85%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B8%D8%B1-%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%B9%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%B2%D8%B1%DA%AF-%D8%B2%DB%8C%D8%...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



Almost three years have passed since that prediction, yet both Iran and the Islamic Republic are still there with no "imminent collapse" anywhere in sight.



Cthulhu said:


> کار مملکت با انقلاب ۵۷ تموم شد همین الان هر کار از کار گذشته



40+ years have passed since 1979... That's a pretty long duration for a "collapse", definitely worthy of the Guiness book.


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> و در پایان هم مهم این هست که ایران به زودی بتونه توانایی هسته ایش رو علنی کنه و از زیر فشار در بیاد


خخخخ با این حرفی که اردوغان تو رژه باکو زد و با این نفوذی که بوزقورد ها تو دم و دستگاه جمهوری اسلامی دارن دیگه خواب هسته ای شدن رو ببینین


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Why Iran has come out on top after nearly 41 years of confrontation with the zionist-American empire - a general overview of strategic achievements and setbacks on both sides *






I find nothing much to add to this presentation. A commented summary for non-Persian speakers:

Dana is completely right here about Iran's considerable achievements against the empire. 

Iran's first achievement has certainly been the setting up of a network of highly capable, ideologically committed, socially rooted and extremely resilient allied forces accross the region, solidly organized by Iran into an Axis of Resistance. Starting with Lebanon's Hezbollah in the early 1980's, followed by the Iraqi PMU, which constitute these two countries' preeminent political-military nexuses. This is not just a military, religious-ideological and political corridor but increasingly also an economic one. It represents an unprecedented phenomenon in the past several centuries of Iranian history. With Yemen's Ansarallah, yet another movement was added to the alliance in a more remote area of the region. 

The zionist regime's defeat in the 2006 war on Lebanon and the expelling of zionist occupation forces from southern Lebanon in the early 2000's by Iran's ally Hezbollah are historic events representing the first instances of Arab victory against the regime occupying Palestine.

Other success against the empire: the way in which Iran succeeded in repelling direct and indirect aggression by some 80 countries (including the US and its western NATO allies) against Syria, with the aim of toppling president Assad and thereby undermining the Resistance Axis. 

A fourth major success for Iran was the defeat of ISIS, which was yet to complete the role assigned to it by its conceptors - in fact, ISIS was supposed to capture Baghdad, to redraw the borders of the region's nation-states according to the project for a "New Middle East" pursued by the enemy ever since the neocon administration of Bush jr., and to provoke a spill over of instability into Iran. The ISIS abomination was intended by its zio-American sponsors to last around two decades, but martyr Soleimani and the Defenders of the Shrines cut it short to only six years and by doing so, totally spoiled the enemy's plans. 

The list goes on with more recent series of operations such as the Ayn al-Assad attack, the downing of the US RQ-9 UAV or the strike on the Aramco facility at Abqaiq, where Iran masterfully alternated between overt action and activation of allied forces. In the latter case, the enemy despite its massive means of surveillance failed to properly detect where the missiles even came from. Equally significant is the fact that the RQ-9 was hit by a domestically developed and produced Iranian SAM system.

Despite the presence in Iran of agents of influence and spies, it was shown that in the most sensitive sectors, infiltrators are having the least impact. Hence the successful launch of a satellite by Sepah not long ago, which also highlights the technological levels reached by Iran. 

Iran's resilience is one of the causes for the progressive reduction and withdrawal of US troops from the region, be it Afghanistan or Iraq, while Iran's local allies for their part have maintained and expanded their influence. 

Likewise the shelling of zionist positions in the occupied Golan Heights by Resistance forces, which took place on a couple of occasions, marks a first since 1967 and exemplifies the ongoing encirclement of the zionist entity by Iran, that Tel Aviv is unable to prevent. 

Iran has also had significant success in its fight against terrorist groups threatening its security. Successive blows dealt to the MKO (from the Rezvan ballistic missile strikes prior to the US invasion of Iraq, to the raid on Camp Ashraf which left American occupiers utterly helpless), to PJAK (fully expelled from Iranian territory in the aftermath of two comprehensive military operations) and other pan-Kurdish separatist armed goups (more recently struck by precision guided ballistic missiles in northern Iraq), to so-called Al-Ahvaz separatists (leading figure trapped in Turkey and transferred to Iran), to the monarchist Tondar (leader trapped in the UAE and transferred to Iran), to the so-called Jundollah takfiri group formerly operating in Sistan-Baluchestan (forced landing of the airliner carrying their leader Abdolmalek Rigi), etc.

Likewise, Dana is spot on about the empire's achievements. 

First, he is right to stress that the terrorist assassinations against Iranian and allied figures are no real gains for the enemy, because all those martyred in this way have been and are effectively replaced, and the Resistance has never been truly weakened by these desperate acts. On the contrary, it kept growing more powerful and capable. For instance, after the zionist regime martyred Hezbollah's first Secretary General Seyyed Abbas Mousavi, the latter was replaced by Seyyed Hassan Nasrallah and this did not impede the rise of the Lebanese Resistance in any way. Same thing when it comes to the martyrdom of prominent Hezbollah commander Imad Mughniyeh.

Second, other than the downing of an Iranian civilian airliner (and possibly having had a hand in the shotdown of the Ukrainian plane), essentially boil down to two things. One, the enemy so far has imposed itself in the propaganda / soft war / psy-ops department. Two, it has scored an important point by managing to establish a domestic, traitorous fifth-column in Iran, which is working in its interests and trying to neutralize from within the progress made by the revolutionary core of the IR against Iran's enemies. 

But as Dana says, when comparing achievements, Iran has been the victorious party hands down. Zio-American imperialists definitely sought not only to prevent Iran from rising in any shape or form, but actually to destroy Iran. However, they undoubtedly failed in this sinister effort.

In fact, this is recommended viewing for our Iranian friends who keep giving in to desperation, hopelesness, negativity, and who have a habit of making gloomy defeatist predictions about the future. 

I am reminded of some Iranians and even foreign supporters of Iran, who at the height of the Syrian war and particularly before the battle of Aleppo, were spending their entire time lamenting and painting one apocalyptic scenario after the other. And then Iran largely managed to defeat its enemies in Syria, the zionist-NATO-PGCC-Turkish axis completely failed to achieve their stated goals of "regime change" in Damascus and disruption of the Resistance Axis. 

To me, this offers a perfect illustration of the conclusions reached by Dana in the above video. On the ground, Iran has the upper hand. However this reality is yet to be sufficiently reflected by the mood that seems to reign among certain segments of the Iranian public, including among those who are not siding with the enemy. And this is precisely due to the enemy's relative success in the field of psychological operations and information warfare: even some patriotic Iranians are not spared from the effects of the omnipresent propagandistic bombardment which takes aim at the Islamic Republic's legitimacy, portrays the latter as incompetent and weak while putting on a pedestal Iran's rivals and enemies, and gratuitiously paints a bleak future for Iran. And so it is that patriotic Iranians can sometimes lose sight of the overall geostrategic picture, which happens to be favorable to Iran, while a minority among their compatriots will even side with the existential enemy out of mere spite for the Islamic Republic. 

But at the end of the day, these mind games are not going to alter the geopolitical balance, nor undermine Islamic Iran's admirable and exemplary achievements against its powerful enemies.


----------



## Cthulhu

Shawnee said:


> رجوی چی ها کاره ای نبودند و اصل کار با اسراییل بود
> پنج تا ویدیوی این طرف مال هفت سال پیشه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ببین چی میگه و* هفت سال پیش* یک جاش از ویلای ابسرد میگه و جای دیگه از ازمایشات گرم هسته ای ایران​


ببینید چه جور حفاظت اطلاعات ایران ریده که ویدئوی کارهای دانشمندان با اسم و چهره و .... تو یوتیوب وجود داره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Cthulhu said:


> ببینید چه جور حفاظت اطلاعات ایران ریده که ویدئوی کارهای دانشمندان با اسم و چهره و .... تو یوتیوب وجود داره


کلاً به نظر من کسی که بر روی پروژه ای به اهمیت پروژه هسته ای، به خصوص اگه بنابر ادعا پروژه نظامی هسته ای بوده باشه، کار می کرده، اصلاً نباید در هیچ شرایطی سر از جایی مانند وزارت علوم در می آورده

وزارت علوم یکی از کمترین امنیت ها رو داره چون بیشترشون استادهای دانشگاه هستند که خارج از ایران درس خوندن و خیلی هاشون مدام به خارج سفر می کنند و با خارج از کشور در ارتباط هستند. نفوذ کشورهای خارجی در وزارت علوم بسیار زیاد هست

مثل این می مونه دانشمندان هسته ای رو بفرستیم بین هنرمندان و سلبریتی ها​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Arian said:


> عادی‌سازی روابط ترکیه و اسرائیل علیه ایران
> 
> 
> منابع ترکیه‌ای و صهیونیستی با اشاره به مسیر تغییراتی که منطقه غرب آسیا در حال طی کردن است، امضای توافق سازش بین آنکارا و تل‌آویو را ممکن دانستند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan provoked Iran without any reason today. Not only he recited an Azeri poem about the annexation of Azerbaijan by the Tsarist Russia, but he also precisely named Tabriz and Sabalan during his speech.
> 
> There is no doubt that Turkey under Erdogan is pursuing expansionist policies. It is only a matter of time before Iran and Turkey clash with each other in different regional conflicts, or maybe even directly. Iran should be well-prepared for such a scenario.
> 
> The Ayatollahs of Iran should've figured this out before Erdogan got out of control.


Well one of the ironies that Iranians claim Bahrain and Iraq as part of their country but they are non there’d when pan turkist doffs do the same also the Iraqis claim Kuwait as part of their countries even through they can’t deal with Kurdish separatism for decades now and at the same time are bothered when Iranians claim Iraq as part of their empire the Syrians they do the same they claim Lebanon as part of Syria but they get bothered when the pan turkists claim Syria or Aleppo as part of Turkey and Iraqis also get bothered by turkey claims against kirkuk and Mosul at the same time they claim Kuwait as part of Iraq lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Cthulhu said:


> ببینید چه جور حفاظت اطلاعات ایران ریده که ویدئوی کارهای دانشمندان با اسم و چهره و .... تو یوتیوب وجود داره



ما یک ب س ی ج ی داشتیم تو مدرسه اون موقع ها میگفت ما تو ن ط ن ز داریم کار میکنیم شما خبر ندارین‌
من سالها بعد فهمیدم این چه میگفت

اینقد دهن ها بی چاک بود
این پروژه هم شروع بوده و اونقد تو فاز پ ز دادن بودن
دهنها همه ب ا ز بوده

ببینین چرا ف ت و ا صادر شده
یک عده هیچگاه نمیتونستن پز ندن
نمیتونستن لال شن
با عرض معذرت

مشابهش هواپیمای قاهر بود
از پنج سال قبل رونمایی استثنایی هی تو فروم ها میگفتن اقا نمیدونین ما چه کارها در نسل پنج داریم میکنیم
خبر ندارین
​


----------



## Salmanov

aryobarzan said:


> Arabs are literally selling their Palestinian brothers for insignificant gains.
> 
> *UAE sold palestinians for few F-35 planes ;*
> *Moroccans sold Palestinians for West Sahara recognition;*
> *Bahrain sold Palestinians for few tourists;*
> *Sudan sold Palestinians for removal from the US list of bad guys*.
> And we, the Persian became their best friend they never had and did not ask for anything....strange world we live in..


Yet they bark at you and hate you. Also the Iranians were out of policy making by letting Azerbaijan getting karabakh but ignoring erdogan plan of Iran step in militarily from the begging by taking karabakh and cutting erdogan like Russia doing and did in Abkhazia and Ossetia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

Salmanov said:


> Well one of the ironies that Iranians claim Bahrain and Iraq as part of their country but they are non there’d when pan turkist doffs do the same also the Iraqis claim Kuwait as part of their countries even through they can’t deal with Kurdish separatism for decades now and at the same time are bothered when Iranians claim Iraq as part of their empire the Syrians they do the same they claim Lebanon as part of Syria but they get bothered when the pan turkists claim Syria or Aleppo as part of Turkey and Iraqis also get bothered by turkey claims against kirkuk and Mosul at the same time they claim Kuwait as part of Iraq lol



People like to use patriotism and history to boast and claim other countries as theirs, but it is very different when a leader makes such claims. Saddam claimed Iran's Khuzestan Province, which eventually led to war. I don't think Turkey will mess with Iran and a war between Turkey and Iran is extremely unlikely, but again, such words coming from the president of a country are very different from some Iranians or Iraqis on the internet or real life claiming other lands in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> کلاً به نظر من کسی که بر روی پروژه ای به اهمیت پروژه هسته ای، به خصوص اگه بنابر ادعا پروژه نظامی هسته ای بوده باشه، کار می کرده، اصلاً نباید در هیچ شرایطی سر از جایی مانند وزارت علوم در می آورده
> 
> وزارت علوم یکی از کمترین امنیت ها رو داره چون بیشترشون استادهای دانشگاه هستند که خارج از ایران درس خوندن و خیلی هاشون مدام به خارج سفر می کنند و با خارج از کشور در ارتباط هستند. نفوذ کشورهای خارجی در وزارت علوم بسیار زیاد هست
> 
> مثل این می مونه دانشمندان هسته ای رو بفرستیم بین هنرمندان و سلبریتی ها​


حالا جالبیش اینه این ویدئو رو اسرائیلی ها ۸ سال پیش ساختن از ۸ سال پیش می خواستن فخری زاده رو ترور کنن آخر هم تونستن این زنیکه جنده تو ویدئوهای هی میگه دانشمندان ایرانی در ترس جونشون زندگی می کنن همین حرف رو هم یکی از این حرومی های امنیتی اسرائیل زد چند روز پیش زد یکی از هدف های این ترور هم همین بود که کسی تخ نکنه تو ایران رو بمب اتمی کار کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Cthulhu said:


> حالا جالبیش اینه این ویدئو رو اسرائیلی ها ۸ سال پیش ساختن از ۸ سال پیش می خواستن فخری زاده رو ترور کنن آخر هم تونستن این زنیکه جنده تو ویدئوهای هی میگه دانشمندان ایرانی در ترس جونشون زندگی می کنن همین حرف رو هم یکی از این حرومی های امنیتی اسرائیل زد چند روز پیش زد یکی از هدف های این ترور هم همین بود که کسی تخ نکنه تو ایران رو بمب اتمی کار کنه


از خیلی بیش از 8 سال پیش می خواستن ترورش کنند. از سال 2005 مدام نامش تو گزارش های سی آی ای بوده
اولین باری که راجع بهش جدی صحبت شده مال سال 2001 هست فکر کنم

نزدیک 20 سالی بود که سرویس های اطلاعاتی و جاسوسی می خواستن ترورش کنند. دقیقاً درست می گی و بدبختی اینجاست که خود جمهوری اسلامی هم شعور نداره و اصلاً نمی فهمه جنگ روانی چه تاثیر بدی روی دانشمندهای ما داره و باعث از دست رفتن سرمایه انسانی می شه

احمق ها نوشته بودن که زن فخری زاده به زن یکی دیگه از دانشمندهای هسته ای که قبلاً ترور شده بوده گفته بوده باز شما خیالتون راحت شد، ما که هر روز با ترس از ترور زندگی می کنیم
این خودش بدترین پیام برای دانشمندان هسته ای کشور هست، اما تو جمهوری اسلامی کسی شعور رسانه ای و جنگ تبلیغاتی و روانی نداره شوم بختانه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> از خیلی بیش از 8 سال پیش می خواستن ترورش کنند. از سال 2005 مدام نامش تو گزارش های سی آی ای بوده
> اولین باری که راجع بهش جدی صحبت شده مال سال 2001 هست فکر کنم
> 
> نزدیک 20 سالی بود که سرویس های اطلاعاتی و جاسوسی می خواستن ترورش کنند. دقیقاً درست می گی و بدبختی اینجاست که خود جمهوری اسلامی هم شعور نداره و اصلاً نمی فهمه جنگ روانی چه تاثیر بدی روی دانشمندهای ما داره و باعث از دست رفتن سرمایه انسانی می شه
> 
> احمق ها نوشته بودن که زن فخری زاده به زن یکی دیگه از دانشمندهای هسته ای که قبلاً ترور شده بوده گفته بوده باز شما خیالتون راحت شد، ما که هر روز با ترس از ترور زندگی می کنیم
> این خودش بدترین پیام برای دانشمندان هسته ای کشور هست، اما تو جمهوری اسلامی کسی شعور رسانه ای و جنگ تبلیغاتی و روانی نداره شوم بختانه



واقعا اون یارو خر بلورین خبرنگاری رو باید می گرفت

البته این رو هم کنارش ببینین
جاسوس هسته ای شهرام امیری یادتونه
مادرش به رادیوفردا گفت چون اون رفت امریکا ما رو همه به اسیری گرفتند
زن و بچه و مادرشو به اسیری گرفتند تا اومد اعدام شه
و درس عبرتش کردند​

Cthulhu said:


> حالا جالبیش اینه این ویدئو رو اسرائیلی ها ۸ سال پیش ساختن از ۸ سال پیش می خواستن فخری زاده رو ترور کنن آخر هم تونستن این زنیکه جنده تو ویدئوهای هی میگه دانشمندان ایرانی در ترس جونشون زندگی می کنن همین حرف رو هم یکی از این حرومی های امنیتی اسرائیل زد چند روز پیش زد یکی از هدف های این ترور هم همین بود که کسی تخ نکنه تو ایران رو بمب اتمی کار کنه



همه ویدیوها رو باور کردی جز قسمتی که گفت چن تا تست گرم انجام شده؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

Arian said:


> People like to use patriotism and history to boast and claim other countries as theirs, but it is very different when a leader makes such claims. Saddam claimed Iran's Khuzestan Province, which eventually led to war. I don't think Turkey will mess with Iran and a war between Turkey and Iran is extremely unlikely, but again, such words coming from the president of a country are very different from some Iranians or Iraqis on the internet or real life claiming other lands in my opinion.


Well many here bark why Iran didn’t support the fake republic of Baku against Armenia when the fake republic of Baku the fist smithing they did after they got independence is barking and claiming Iranian lands and I asked them would you support Sunni Afghanistan in war against Shia Iran if it was claiming your Pashtun lands as part of Afghanistan?!

also one thingInotice about Iranians Syrians and Iraqis as a Saudi member said when they talk about their countries they link them to ancient empires but when they talk about the gulf countries they talk as if they came from no where as if the gulf countries are not also were parts of ancient empires

I used to see Syrian nationalists and pan turkists scum claiming lands based on ancient empires if we use their Logic anyone can claim their lands like if Iraqis claim Kuwait based on Babylonian and Assyrian empires than saudis can claim iraq aspart of their country based on rashidun empire or the mongols can claim most of Asia based on their empire

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

Shawnee said:


> همه ویدیوها رو باور کردی جز قسمتی که گفت چن تا تست گرم انجام شده؟


نه از همون اولش که این زن جنده هه میگه من دارم افشاگری می کنم برای اینکه دانشمندان ایران باید از ترس زندگیشون از سایه پشت سرشون هم دارن میترسن از همینجا معلومه ویدئو ها ک* شعر ساخته شده توسط بخش عملیات روانی چسرائیل هست
حالا از این به بعد هر بدبختی بخواد رو اتمی تو ایران کار کنه یه سرچ بزنه فخری زاده رو ویدئوهای این جنده میاد بالا تخ میکنه بله چسرائیل و انگولاساکسون های حرومی اینجوری کار می کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

یکی از خصوصیات جمهوری اسلامی تضاد صد در صدی درون خودی های نظامه

یعنی وقتی یک نفر از یک سو به عنوان جاسوس اسراییل و پرستو معرفی میشه و عکس با لباس نظامی اسراییل داره مورد *بدرقه رسمی مقام بلند* پایه قرار میگیره







البته پت و مت ما در تایلند بدرقه نشدند هیچ، تا اخر غل و زنجیر داشتند. البته نظام ثابت کرد پت و مت هم باشی مثل شیر پشت سرت ه و ازادت میکنه

الان دوباره همه مشکلات میفته گردن اصلاح طلبها

مثال ولایی و راستی هم داریم

سعید امامی از جانب رهبر انقلاب جاسوس اسراییل معرفی میشه ولی یک نفر از منصوبان همون رهبر روح الله حسینیان براش مراسم میگیره و اون رو شهید معرفی میکنه

اینقد این مملکت شتری اه
و واقعا نمیشه همشو انداخت گردن اصلاح طلبا

گاهی ادم باید بزنه به سیم اخر از دست اینها​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

*نیرنگ اردوغان به روایت سفیر سابق ایران*

«محسن پاک آیین» سفیر پیشین ایران در باکو عنوان کرد: صحبت‌های آقای اردوغان در مراسم رژه باکو و مخصوصا شعری که قرائت کرد، نه تنها از روی احساسات نبوده، بلکه کاملا هدفمند بوده است.وی افزود: هدف اصلی اردوغان از طرح این مسائل و خواندن شعر ایجاد اختلال در روابط جمهوری اسلامی ایران و جمهوری آذربایجان بوده است.این تحلیلگر مسائل منطقه خاطرنشان کرد: در زمانی که «جیحون بایراموف» وزیر خارجه جمهوری آذربایجان در ایران بود و توافق‌های خوبی در این سفر انجام شد و در مقطعی که روابط دو کشور به خصوص بعد از فرمایش‌های مقام معظم رهبری و مواضع ایران درباره آزادسازی اراضی اشغالی مسیر بسیار خوبی را طی می‌کند، اردوغان با هدف ایجاد اختلال در روابط دو کشور این موضوع را مطرح می‌کند و این موضوع مهمی است که هم ایران و جمهوری آذربایجان باید به این مساله توجه کنند.

پاک آیین گفت: اردوغان در اظهارات خود از سهند و سبلان صحبت می‌کند. سهند و سبلان چه ربطی به قره باغ و چه ربطی به جمهوری آذربایجان و حتی ترکیه دارد؟ اردوغان با طرح این صحبت‌ها می‌خواهد ایران را تحریک کند که عکس العملی علیه جمهوری آذربایجان نشان دهد. بعد شعری می‌خواند که این شعر فولکلوریک است که مردم ایران و جمهوری آذربایجان وقتی یک عزیزی را از دست می‌دهند این شعر را می‌خوانند و می‌گویند ما نمی‌خواستیم از تو جدا شویم ما را به زور از تو جدا کردند.وی ادامه داد: اردوغان این شعر فولکلوریک را به موضوع ارس تبدیل می‌کند و می‌گوید دو کشور نباید از هم جدا می‌شدند و موافقتنامه گلستان و ترکمانچای را یادآوری می‌کند که باعث جداسازی شمال ارس شد و به این شکل جمهوری آذربایجان را تحقیر و استقلال این کشور را زیر سوال می‌برد. این اقدام از سویی در جهت تحریک جمهوری آذربایجان و از سویی در جهت تحریک ایران است.به گفته پاک آیین، اردوغان دنبال این است که فضایی ایجاد کند که دلخوری‌های قبلی جمهوری آذربایجان و ایران دوباره زنده و فضای بهتری برای ترکیه جهت حضور بیشتر در جمهوری آذربایجان در آینده ایجاد شود.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

روح الله زم رو صبح امروز اعدام کردند
ای کاش به جای اعدام مهره های سوخته که هیچ خطری از خودشون نداشتن، فکری به حال مهره های در حال فعالیت خطرناک در جای جای دستگاه های کشور می کردند

طرف تو برجام برای کشورهای غربی جاسوسی می کرد، پنج سال حبس گرفت، در مورد دیگه یک زن با نصف وزارت نفت رابطه داشت و اصلاً معلوم نشد پرونده اش به کجا رسید، اما این بیچاره خنگ رو برداشتن درجا اعدام کردن. یکی دیگه از کارهای شگفت انگیز سیستم این هست که فقط دنبال آشوب سازی رسانه ای هستند

خیلی خیلی در بحث رسانه ضعیف هستیم و هیچ پیشرفتی هم نداشتیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RΛIDEN

SalarHaqq said:


> Almost three years have passed since that prediction, yet both Iran and the Islamic Republic are still there with no "eminent collapse" anywhere in sight.
> 
> 40+ years have passed since 1979... That's a pretty long time for a "collapse", definitely worthy of the Guiness book.



Hahaha...that was a good one brother! 😄


----------



## Raghfarm007

Arian said:


> روح الله زم رو صبح امروز اعدام کردند
> ای کاش به جای اعدام مهره های سوخته که هیچ خطری از خودشون نداشتن، فکری به حال مهره های در حال فعالیت خطرناک در جای جای دستگاه های کشور می کردند
> 
> طرف تو برجام برای کشورهای غربی جاسوسی می کرد، پنج سال حبس گرفت، در مورد دیگه یک زن با نصف وزارت نفت رابطه داشت و اصلاً معلوم نشد پرونده اش به کجا رسید، اما این بیچاره خنگ رو برداشتن درجا اعدام کردن. یکی دیگه از کارهای شگفت انگیز سیستم این هست که فقط دنبال آشوب سازی رسانه ای هستند
> 
> خیلی خیلی در بحث رسانه ضعیف هستیم و هیچ پیشرفتی هم نداشتیم​




When the guy admitted to giving money to people to make rockets and fire them at military bases, showing people how to make firebombs, reporting on the movements of IRGC generals... its difficult not to hang the guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Raghfarm007 said:


> When the guy admitted to giving money to people to make rockets and fire them at military bases, showing people how to make firebombs, reporting on the movements of IRGC generals... its difficult not to hang the guy.


واقعاً فکر می کنی احمقی مثل اون توان چنین کارهایی داشته؟
ویدئوهایی که ازش وزارت اطلاعات پخش کرد رو ندیدی؟ طرف یه آدم دست و پا چلفتی خنگ بود

یه جور می گی انگار مسعود رجوی رو گرفتن​


----------



## Shawnee

خنگول په په ای اعدام شد
کاش میشد اون رو با پت و مت عوض کرد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Khob Zam ham eydam kardan. Hala ina key shoro mikonan be sahyunist koshi ? chera hamash iraniha ro mikoshan ?


Shawnee said:


> خنگول په په ای اعدام شد
> کاش میشد اون رو با پت و مت عوض کرد​


vaghean kheyli saade bud. parastoo soraghesh ferestadan, keshundanesh eragh be havaye ''didar ba sistani va 5 milion dollar komak''. Akhe esme ino chi mishe gozasht ? vaghean agar darwin nakoshtesh pas chi bud ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> Khob Zam ham eydam kardan. Hala ina key shoro mikonan be sahyunist koshi ? chera hamash iraniha ro mikoshan ?
> 
> vaghean kheyli saade bud. parastoo soraghesh ferestadan, keshundanesh eragh be havaye ''didar ba sistani va 5 milion dollar komak''. Akhe esme ino chi mishe gozasht ? vaghean agar darwin nakoshtesh pas chi bud ?



گویا اول خواستن زم رو معامله کنن محل ندادن
زم رو کشتن حساب دست غربی ها بیاد در مورد بقیه موارد خاصه برای دانمارک و هلند و سوید
*
شاید زم زنده باشه هنوز
ارزش کشتن نداشت ولی نمیشد ولش هم کرد*​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> گویا اول خواستن زم رو معامله کنن محل ندادن
> زم رو کشتن حساب دست غربی ها بیاد در مورد بقیه موارد خاصه برای دانمارک و هلند و سوید​


Khodemunim ha vali nezaam chera hameye jasus va kharabkaraane khareji ro mizare beran vali khode iraniha ro eydam mikone ? zaeefkoshi nist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

رئیس پیشین سازمان فضایی اسرائیل می‌گوید، موجودات فضایی واقعا وجود دارند و زندگی آنها در کهکشان‌ها، یک حقیقت علمی ثابت شده است.
*
به گفته ژنرال ذخیره حاییم اِشِد، «این حقایق» از سوی ناسا و دانشمندان آمریکایی به آگاهی دونالد ترامپ هم رسیده است*.

این نظامی ارشد پیشین اسرائیلی این سخنان را در گفت‌وگو با مجله «هفت روز»، نشریه آخر هفته یدیعوت آخرونوت، که در دو جمعه ۱۴ و ۲۱ آذر منتشر شده، بیان کرده است.

وی افزوده است که موجودات فضایی در حالی که زندگی خود در کهکشان‌ها را ادامه می‌دهند، از تماس با بشریت در کره زمین دوری می‌کنند تا انسان خاکی را «دچار هراس نکنند».

ژنرال ۸۷ ساله تصریح کرده است که اکثر انسان‌های کره زمین آمادگی پذیرش واقعیت وجودی موجودات فضایی را ندارند و حق هم دارند که در خصوص این حقیقت تردید نشان دهند.

به گفته وی، «فدراسیون کهکشانی» با زمین تماس گرفته‌اند و روی کره زمین افرادی که باید اطلاع داشته باشند از این امر آگاه هستند.

پروفسور اشد در همین حال اظهار داشته که برخورد از نوع سوم «در همین نزدیکی انسان است».

حاییم اشد دانشمند بلندمرتبه امور فضایی در اسرائیل است. او چند دهه مسئول پرتاب ماهواره‌های متعدد این کشور در پروژه‌های موسوم به «اوفک» («افق») بوده است.

وی همچنین تحقیقات گسترده‌ای در زمینه موجودات فضایی، سیاه‌چاله‌ها مقوله‌های مرتبط انجام داده که هنوز ادامه دارد.
*به گفته ژنرال پروفسور اشد، نوه دوایت آیزنهاور، رئیس جمهور آمریکا در سال‌های ۱۹۵۳ تا ۱۹۶۱، شهادت داده که پدربزرگش توافق با نمایندگان موجودات فضایی را امضا کرد که بر اساس آن، آنها از پایگاهی محرمانه برای فرود در منطقه ۵۱ ایالت نوادای آمریکا و تماس محدود با انسان و انجام برخی آزمایش‌ها برخوردار شدند مشروط به این‌که به انسان دانش و فن‌آوری، از جمله در زمینه جدایی از ثقل زمین، بدهند*.

چندین رسانه آمریکایی گزارش‌های متعددی در مورد اظهارات این ژنرال اسرائیلی به عنوان کسی که حافظ اسرار متعدد و یکی از مهم‌ترین نظامیان در وزارت دفاع و صنایع فضایی این کشور است، منتشر کردند.

از جمله، شبکه ام‌اس‌ان‌بی‌سی یادآور شده است که تماس «فدراسیون کهکشانی» با کره زمین برای نخستین بار در سریال پرآوازه «پیش‌گامان فضا» به تصویر کشیده شده بود.

در آن فیلم «تخیلی»، چون بشریت ظاهرا نوعی «دوران آخرالزمانی» را به صورت «جنگ‌های هسته‌ای اوایل قرن ۲۱» پشت سر گذاشته بود، «برای پذیرش واقعیات به خاطر جهانی بهتر آماده شده بود».

دولت اسرائیل هنوز به سخنان ژنرال اشد واکنش نشان نداده‌ است.

رسانه‌های عمده آمریکایی از پنتاگون و کاخ سفید خواسته‌اند به سخنان این دانشمند اسرئیلی واکنش نشان دهند. اما پاسخ آنها فعلا سکوت بوده و دونالد ترامپ نیز در این زمینه سخنی نگفته و توییتی نکرده است.

شبکه ان‌بی‌سی از ناسا خواسته‌ است جزئیات بیشتری در این باره ارائه دهد.

ناسا گفته است که یکی از اهداف اصلی این سازمان جستجو در پی زندگی در کهکشان‌ها است اما «هنوز نشانه‌های زندگی فرازمینی به‌ دست نیامده است».

ناسا افزوده است که کاوش در این زمینه با همه توان ادامه دارد​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> رئیس پیشین سازمان فضایی اسرائیل می‌گوید، موجودات فضایی واقعا وجود دارند و زندگی آنها در کهکشان‌ها، یک حقیقت علمی ثابت شده است.
> ​


Khhhhh ajaabbb


----------



## makranman

Shawnee said:


> رئیس پیشین سازمان فضایی اسرائیل می‌گوید، موجودات فضایی واقعا وجود دارند و زندگی آنها در کهکشان‌ها، یک حقیقت علمی ثابت شده است.
> 
> *به گفته ژنرال ذخیره حاییم اِشِد، «این حقایق» از سوی ناسا و دانشمندان آمریکایی به آگاهی دونالد ترامپ هم رسیده است*.
> 
> این نظامی ارشد پیشین اسرائیلی این سخنان را در گفت‌وگو با مجله «هفت روز»، نشریه آخر هفته یدیعوت آخرونوت، که در دو جمعه ۱۴ و ۲۱ آذر منتشر شده، بیان کرده است.
> 
> وی افزوده است که موجودات فضایی در حالی که زندگی خود در کهکشان‌ها را ادامه می‌دهند، از تماس با بشریت در کره زمین دوری می‌کنند تا انسان خاکی را «دچار هراس نکنند».
> 
> ژنرال ۸۷ ساله تصریح کرده است که اکثر انسان‌های کره زمین آمادگی پذیرش واقعیت وجودی موجودات فضایی را ندارند و حق هم دارند که در خصوص این حقیقت تردید نشان دهند.
> 
> به گفته وی، «فدراسیون کهکشانی» با زمین تماس گرفته‌اند و روی کره زمین افرادی که باید اطلاع داشته باشند از این امر آگاه هستند.
> 
> پروفسور اشد در همین حال اظهار داشته که برخورد از نوع سوم «در همین نزدیکی انسان است».
> 
> حاییم اشد دانشمند بلندمرتبه امور فضایی در اسرائیل است. او چند دهه مسئول پرتاب ماهواره‌های متعدد این کشور در پروژه‌های موسوم به «اوفک» («افق») بوده است.
> 
> وی همچنین تحقیقات گسترده‌ای در زمینه موجودات فضایی، سیاه‌چاله‌ها مقوله‌های مرتبط انجام داده که هنوز ادامه دارد.
> *به گفته ژنرال پروفسور اشد، نوه دوایت آیزنهاور، رئیس جمهور آمریکا در سال‌های ۱۹۵۳ تا ۱۹۶۱، شهادت داده که پدربزرگش توافق با نمایندگان موجودات فضایی را امضا کرد که بر اساس آن، آنها از پایگاهی محرمانه برای فرود در منطقه ۵۱ ایالت نوادای آمریکا و تماس محدود با انسان و انجام برخی آزمایش‌ها برخوردار شدند مشروط به این‌که به انسان دانش و فن‌آوری، از جمله در زمینه جدایی از ثقل زمین، بدهند*.
> 
> چندین رسانه آمریکایی گزارش‌های متعددی در مورد اظهارات این ژنرال اسرائیلی به عنوان کسی که حافظ اسرار متعدد و یکی از مهم‌ترین نظامیان در وزارت دفاع و صنایع فضایی این کشور است، منتشر کردند.
> 
> از جمله، شبکه ام‌اس‌ان‌بی‌سی یادآور شده است که تماس «فدراسیون کهکشانی» با کره زمین برای نخستین بار در سریال پرآوازه «پیش‌گامان فضا» به تصویر کشیده شده بود.
> 
> در آن فیلم «تخیلی»، چون بشریت ظاهرا نوعی «دوران آخرالزمانی» را به صورت «جنگ‌های هسته‌ای اوایل قرن ۲۱» پشت سر گذاشته بود، «برای پذیرش واقعیات به خاطر جهانی بهتر آماده شده بود».
> 
> دولت اسرائیل هنوز به سخنان ژنرال اشد واکنش نشان نداده‌ است.
> 
> رسانه‌های عمده آمریکایی از پنتاگون و کاخ سفید خواسته‌اند به سخنان این دانشمند اسرئیلی واکنش نشان دهند. اما پاسخ آنها فعلا سکوت بوده و دونالد ترامپ نیز در این زمینه سخنی نگفته و توییتی نکرده است.
> 
> شبکه ان‌بی‌سی از ناسا خواسته‌ است جزئیات بیشتری در این باره ارائه دهد.
> 
> ناسا گفته است که یکی از اهداف اصلی این سازمان جستجو در پی زندگی در کهکشان‌ها است اما «هنوز نشانه‌های زندگی فرازمینی به‌ دست نیامده است».
> 
> ناسا افزوده است که کاوش در این زمینه با همه توان ادامه دارد​


he needs attention. i will personally give him a hug a pat on the head if he wants.
now jokes aside, I think he doesn't know what Fermi paradox is.


----------



## Shawnee

بعد ما رایفی پور رو مسخره میکنیم​


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> بعد ما رایفی پور رو مسخره میکنیم​


سلام به دوستان. مجبور شدم دوباره وارد بحث بشم 😁

اول تسلیت میگم به همه بابت شهادت فیزیکدان فیلسوف شهید فخری زاده. ضایعه بزرگی بود 😟

خاک بر سر شمخانی و تیم امنیت ملی. میگن روش ترور جدید بوده. بابا این روش قرن پیش استفاده شده بود. ما با تکنیک 
image recognition بازی میکردیم


فقط به دوستان بگم شهریاری، رضایی، و بقیه شهدای هسته ای شاگردای این شهید بودن. 

مخترع دفاع لیزری، روش مقابله با تهاجم بیولوژیکی و هسته ای همه از افتخارات این شهید بود.


----------



## Shawnee

خوش اومدی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iskander

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337460347033141248


----------



## Shawnee

Iskander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337460347033141248



True
We need democracy just like KSA, Bahrain and UAE.

Look at f ed up non democratic countries like Lebanon, Armenia, Iraq, pak, Afg.

JOKER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> روح الله زم رو صبح امروز اعدام کردند
> ای کاش به جای اعدام مهره های سوخته که هیچ خطری از خودشون نداشتن، فکری به حال مهره های در حال فعالیت خطرناک در جای جای دستگاه های کشور می کردند
> 
> طرف تو برجام برای کشورهای غربی جاسوسی می کرد، پنج سال حبس گرفت، در مورد دیگه یک زن با نصف وزارت نفت رابطه داشت و اصلاً معلوم نشد پرونده اش به کجا رسید، اما این بیچاره خنگ رو برداشتن درجا اعدام کردن. یکی دیگه از کارهای شگفت انگیز سیستم این هست که فقط دنبال آشوب سازی رسانه ای هستند
> 
> خیلی خیلی در بحث رسانه ضعیف هستیم و هیچ پیشرفتی هم نداشتیم



خوب ارین جان

مهره سوخته و گاگول رو چه میکردند
ول میکردند

غربی ها رغبتی به معاوضه نشوت ندادند لابد​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> خوب ارین جان
> 
> مهره سوخته و گاگول رو چه میکردند
> ول میکردند
> 
> غربی ها رغبتی به معاوضه نشوت ندادند لابد​


نهایت 30 سال زندان بس اش بود به نظر من. اعدام دیگه خیلی ناجوانمردانه بود
اعدام برای اون کسی باید باشه که در زمان مذاکرات هسته ای می رفت اطلاعات اقصتادی و حرف های ما بین سران ایران رو به غربی ها می گفت که اونها بهتر از ما امتیاز بگیرن. اگه اون فرد با چنین خیانت و جاسوسی سنگینی و فساد مالی چند صد میلیاردی فقط 5 سال زندان گرفته، این فرد که اصلاً باید بخشیده می شده و شامل عفو می شده

مگه چی کار کرده بود آخه؟ یه کانال تلگرامی داشت که محبوب شده بود. این حرف هایی که نمی دونم داشته برنامه ریزی می کرده برای حمله به پادگان های سپاه و اینها اصلاً در حد و اندازه این پخمه نبوده

کسی که انقدر احمق هست که بعد از اینکه وزارت اطلاعات اونطوری بهش با ساده ترین تکنیک رودست می زنه و فیلم هاش رو پخش می کنه، باز هم احمق پا می شه میاد عراق (که تحت نفوذ ایران هست)، عدد این حرف ها هست که بخواد این جرایمی که بهش نسبت دادن رو انجام داده باشه؟

چطوری کسی که ایران نبوده می تونسته گزارش حرکات سردارهای سپاه رو به غربی ها بده؟ اگه اینطوری هم بوده پس داخل ایران رابط داشته دیگه؟ اون رابط ها رو اعدام چرا نمی کنند؟

به نظر من تنها گناه این ابله خنگ این بود که با جفنگ گفتن به یه مشت آدم شوت برانداز برای خودش یه کانال محبوب تلگرامی داشت. همین و همین. کاری بیشتر از این هم از اون گارفیلد بر نمی اومد

همین که غربی ها نمی خواستن سرش معامله کنند نشون می ده که چقدر کارهاش ساده و بی ارزش بوده​


----------



## Iskander

Shawnee said:


> True
> We need democracy just like KSA, Bahrain and UAE.
> 
> Look at f ed up non democratic countries like Lebanon, Armenia, Iraq, pak, Afg.
> 
> JOKER


He means until Iran becomes a vassal state


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> نهایت 30 سال زندان بس اش بود به نظر من. اعدام دیگه خیلی ناجوانمردانه بود
> اعدام برای اون کسی باید باشه که در زمان مذاکرات هسته ای می رفت اطلاعات اقصتادی و حرف های ما بین سران ایران رو به غربی ها می گفت که اونها بهتر از ما امتیاز بگیرن. اگه اون فرد با چنین خیانت و جاسوسی سنگینی و فساد مالی چند صد میلیاردی فقط 5 سال زندان گرفته، این فرد که اصلاً باید بخشیده می شده و شامل عفو می شده
> 
> مگه چی کار کرده بود آخه؟ یه کانال تلگرامی داشت که محبوب شده بود. این حرف هایی که نمی دونم داشته برنامه ریزی می کرده برای حمله به پادگان های سپاه و اینها اصلاً در حد و اندازه این پخمه نبوده
> 
> کسی که انقدر احمق هست که بعد از اینکه وزارت اطلاعات اونطوری بهش با ساده ترین تکنیک رودست می زنه و فیلم هاش رو پخش می کنه، باز هم احمق پا می شه میاد عراق (که تحت نفوذ ایران هست)، عدد این حرف ها هست که بخواد این جرایمی که بهش نسبت دادن رو انجام داده باشه؟
> 
> چطوری کسی که ایران نبوده می تونسته گزارش حرکات سردارهای سپاه رو به غربی ها بده؟ اگه اینطوری هم بوده پس داخل ایران رابط داشته دیگه؟ اون رابط ها رو اعدام چرا نمی کنند؟
> 
> به نظر من تنها گناه این ابله خنگ این بود که با جفنگ گفتن به یه مشت آدم شوت برانداز برای خودش یه کانال محبوب تلگرامی داشت. همین و همین. کاری بیشتر از این هم از اون گارفیلد بر نمی اومد
> 
> همین که غربی ها نمی خواستن سرش معامله کنند نشون می ده که چقدر کارهاش ساده و بی ارزش بوده



دستاورد اعدام اون برای وزارت اطلاعات خروج از پیشبینی پذیری بود بر خلاف تحلیل من و تو

پیشبینی پذیر نبودن
قابل تحلیل نبودن​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> دستاورد اعدام اون برای اطلاعات خروج از پیشبینی پذیری بود بر خلاف تحلیل من و تو
> 
> پیشبینی پذیر نبودن​


Haji... berin esraeil ro bezanin.. har hafte miad too saretun mizane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> دستاورد اعدام اون برای وزارت اطلاعات خروج از پیشبینی پذیری بود بر خلاف تحلیل من و تو
> 
> پیشبینی پذیر نبودن
> قابل تحلیل نبودن​


این هم از اون حرف هاست
یعنی دستاوردسازی به قیمت کشتن یک فرد بی گناه؟

من هم با داریوش موافقم. چرا فقط ایرانی ها رو می کشن؟ خایه داشته باشن یک نفر رده بالا تو اسرائیل رو دقیق بزنند
طوری هم بزنند که فقط همون فرد کشته بشه و خون از دماغ کسی نیاد. طرف هم حتماً یا با وزارت دفاع یا با موساد یا با برنامه هسته ای اسرائیل در ارتباط باشه
بعد هم بگن کی بود کی بود ما نبودیم، اما همه می فهمند کار ما بوده​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> این هم از اون حرف هاست
> یعنی دستاوردسازی به قیمت کشتن یک فرد بی گناه؟
> 
> من هم با داریوش موافقم. چرا فقط ایرانی ها رو می کشن؟ خایه داشته باشن یک نفر رده بالا تو اسرائیل رو دقیق بزنند
> طوری هم بزنند که فقط همون فرد کشته بشه و خون از دماغ کسی نیاد. طرف هم حتماً یا با وزارت دفاع یا با موساد یا با برنامه هسته ای اسرائیل در ارتباط باشه
> بعد هم بگن کی بود کی بود ما نبودیم، اما همه می فهمند کار ما بوده



من اعدام رو تایید نمیکنم
* 
من کلا با اعدام و زندان مخالفم
خدمات اجتماعی متناسب فقط و فقط* 
میدونی خودت

ولی توش دستاوردی بود
پیشبینی پذیر نبودن

بر اساس تجربه قبلی اخوندها جوری میزنن همون یک نفر هم کشته نمیشه
زیرساخت میزنن یه جوری خون از دماغ کسی نمیاد​


----------



## Shawnee

علت اینکه فخری زاده کشته شده وجود جاسوس های داخلی بود

اخبار داخلی واقعا به زم می رسید
بلوف نمیزد‌
په په بود ولی اخبار دست اول میگرفت‌
امدنیوز بهترین اخبار رو داشت
‌
زم خنگول بود ولی اون داخلی ها خنگول نیستند‌

مسلم حلقه ضعیفشون امثال زم هستند‌

زم دقیقا جزو حلقه نفوذ به جمهوری اسلامیه

انتقام هم بگیرن از اسراییل تا نفوذی داخل باشه رکب میخورن
اونی که اطلاعات داده مهمتر از اونی ه که ماشه رو چکونده ولی شما فقط دنبال اونی که ماشه رو چکونده​


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> Haji... berin esraeil ro bezanin.. har hafte miad too saretun mizane.


به وقتش داش داریوش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohammad45 said:


> به وقتش داش داریوش


bah bah.. welcome back bro. omadi ke bemuni dadash ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> bah bah.. welcome back bro. omadi ke bemuni dadash ?!


اگه دعوا نشه آره 😁

مخلصیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran is now number 15 in terms of total cases of Covid-19 cases worldwide. The Covid-19 cases have gone down in Iran recently, however in the US and other countries they're not surging. Rather remarkable considering Iran is under such harsh sanctions. In terms of total deaths Iran is number 8.


----------



## sha ah

Cases in the USA continue to surge. Iran is no longer has the largest number of Covid-19 cases, even within the region. Turkey has surged far ahead at number 8 in the world with 1.8 million cases. Europe and Russia are not doing well either. We will see what happens with the implementation of the vaccines.


----------



## sha ah

Qatar, an authoritarian monarchy is criticizing Iran for executing a national traitor who incited violent riots and sold intelligence on the movements of Soleimani. Does anyone else see the hypocrisy here. 









Iranian journalist’s execution ‘shocking’ and ‘shameful’


Execution of Iranian journalist condemned as a ‘shocking escalation in the use of death penalty against dissidents’.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Turkish Foreign Minister to his Iranian counterpart: We reject Tehran's statements that targeted Erdogan Ankara - Iran news on live map in English - Conflict in the Gulf- iran.liveuamap.com


Turkish Foreign Minister to his Iranian counterpart: We reject Tehran's statements that targeted Erdogan. Explore Iran local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on Iran protests, politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com





*Turkish Foreign Minister to his Iranian counterpart: We reject Tehran's statements that targeted Erdogan*


----------



## sha ah

Protest rally in TABRIZ against Erdogans claims on Iranian Azerbaijan. 









Protest rally in Iran's Tabriz against Turkish President Erdogan's poem recital in Baku about separation of Azeris of Iran and Azerbaijan. Iran says the move was interventionist and secessionist Tabriz, East Azerbaijan Province - Caucasus Live map a


Protest rally in Iran's Tabriz against Turkish President Erdogan's poem recital in Baku about separation of Azeris of Iran and Azerbaijan. Iran says the move was interventionist and secessionist. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or...




caucasus.liveuamap.com





*Protest rally in Iran's Tabriz against Turkish President Erdogan's poem recital in Baku about separation of Azeris of Iran and Azerbaijan. Iran says the move was interventionist and secessionist*

Meanwhile in Artaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh). Renewed tensions and fighting between Armenian and Azeri forces. Baku claims sovereignty over disputed towns. 1 hour later Russian troops actually move in and take control. LOL Propaganda is one thing, reality is another. Russia calls the shots in reality. 










Ministry of Defense of Azerbaijan: The Armenian side committed provocative actions in the violation of the ceasefire. The Armed Forces of Azerbaijan took adequate retaliatory measures. Currently, the ceasefire is observed Bakı, - Caucasus Live map an


Ministry of Defense of Azerbaijan: The Armenian side committed provocative actions in the violation of the ceasefire. The Armed Forces of Azerbaijan took adequate retaliatory measures. Currently, the ceasefire is observed. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live...




caucasus.liveuamap.com







*Ministry of Defense of Azerbaijan: The Armenian side committed provocative actions in the violation of the ceasefire. The Armed Forces of Azerbaijan took adequate retaliatory measures. Currently, the ceasefire is observed*

*








Both villages in the Hadrut region: Chailakgaya (Khtsaberd) and Kehnya Taglar (Hin Taher) came under the control of Baku Karabakh - Nagorny Karabakh Live map and news today - Caucasus: Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Both villages in the Hadrut region: Chailakgaya (Khtsaberd) and Kehnya Taglar (Hin Taher) came under the control of Baku. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com




*
*Both villages in the Hadrut region: Chailakgaya (Khtsaberd) and Kehnya Taglar (Hin Taher) came under the control of Baku*

A few HOURS LATER...









Russian troops have arrived at Khtsaberd and Hin Tagher villages in Hadrut district, clashes ceased, now investigation who triggered outbreak Karabakh - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Russian troops have arrived at Khtsaberd and Hin Tagher villages in Hadrut district, clashes ceased, now investigation who triggered outbreak. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security...




caucasus.liveuamap.com





*Russian troops have arrived at Khtsaberd and Hin Tagher villages in Hadrut district, clashes ceased, now investigation who triggered outbreak*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*یاداوری خبری قدیمی و ارزش بعضی اخبار امد نیوز*

*محمد حسین رستمی، مدیر عماریون کیست؟ سپاه چه کسی را منبع اطلاعاتی آمدنیوز و روح‌الله زم معرفی کرده؟*

۲۷ مهر ۱۳۹۸ - ۱۹ اکتبر ۲۰۱۹




منبع تصویر، INSTAGRAM @AMMARIYON
توضیح تصویر،
گفته شده آقای رستمی در سوریه می‌جنگیده
چند روز پس از اعلام بازداشت جنجالی روح‌الله زم از طرف سپاه پاسداران، صداوسیما بخش‌هایی از صحبت‌های او را پخش کرد که در آن آقای زم محمدحسین رستمی را یکی از منابع اطلاعاتی خود در ایران معرفی کرد.
بنا بر روایت سپاه، که از صداوسیما پخش شد، محمدحسین رستمی از نیروهای نظامی ایرانی درگیر در سوریه بوده و در آنجا شروع به جاسوسی برای اسرائیل کرده و همچنین اطلاعاتی برای آمدنیوز می‌فرستاده است.
آقای رستمی مدیر سایت عماریون بود که مطالب آن گرایشی "حزب اللهی" داشت.
خبر محکومیت محمدحسین رستمی و رضا گلپور، از نویسندگان سایت عماریون، با اتهام جاسوسی برای اسرائیل سه سال پیش منتشر شد.
آقایان رستمی و گلپور اتهام جاسوسی را رد کرده‌اند و چند ماه پیش مشخص شد که رضا گلپور پیش از بازداشت سفری به مسقط، پایتخت عمان داشت تا با شهرزاد میرقلی‌خان، بازرس سابق صداوسیما دیدار کند.
خانم میرقلی‌ خان و محمد سرافراز، رئیس سابق صداوسیما، می‌گویند در این سازمان فساد مالی وجود داشت و سازمان اطلاعات سپاه و حسین طائب، رئیس آن هم در سوءاستفاده‌های مالی نقش داشتند.
پس از آن که در زمستان ۱۳۹۴ درگیری‌ رئیس وقت صداوسیما بر سر موضوعات این چنینی بالا گرفت، رضا گلپور با او و شهرزاد میرقلی‌خان صحبت کرد و کمی بعد به همراه محمدحسین رستمی به اتهام جاسوسی برای اسرائیل بازداشت شد.
حال، آقای رستمی از تلویزیون رسمی ایران به عنوان یکی از منابع اطلاعاتی آمدنیوز معرفی شده است.
در واقع اطلاعات سپاه از طریق صداوسیما علیه کسی اتهام امنیتی مطرح کرده که پس از دخیل شدن یکی از همکارانش در افشاگری پرونده فساد ادعایی اطلاعات سپاه در صداوسیما به همراه او به زندان افتاد.

*تقریبا در همان مقطعی که خبر بازداشت رضا گلپور و محمدحسین رستمی با اتهام جاسوسی منتشر شد، خبر رسید که دو مداح مشهور هم با اتهام مشابهی بازداشت شده‌اند.
اتفاقا آمدنیوز یکی از رسانه‌هایی بود که جزئیاتی درباره این پرونده منتشر کرد و نوشت آنها با "عنصر امنیتی زن مستقر در سفارت فرانسه" در ارتباط بوده‌اند.
بعدتر غلامعلی جعفرزاده ایمن‌آبادی، نماینده مجلس ایران، از بازداشت دو مداح به خاطر "جاسوسی برای اسرائیل و ارتباط نامشروع با عضو سفارت فرانسه" خبر داد.
مقام‌های قضایی بازداشت مداحان را بدون بازگویی جزئیات تایید کرده‌اند و به تازگی سرهنگ یوسف ارجونی، رئیس بسیج مداحان هم گفته چند مداح مرتبط با اسرائیل بازداشت شده‌اند*.

یکی از مقام‌هایی که به تازگی با اتهام جاسوسی روبرو شده عیسی شریفی، قائم مقام محمدباقر قالیباف در زمان شهرداری است که سابقه نظامی هم داشته و رسانه‌های ایران به نقل از منابع آگاه در سازمان قضایی نیروهای مسلح گفته‌اند با اتهام جاسوسی در بازداشت است.
نکته جالب توجه آن است که رضا گلپور و محمدحسین رستمی هم، که در پرونده جاسوسی به زندان افتاده‌اند، می‌گویند درباره آقای شریفی افشاگری کرده‌اند.​




منبع تصویر، ENSAFNEWS​توضیح تصویر،
عیسی شریفی در کنار محمدباقر قالیباف
یکی از آخرین مطالب رضا گلپور پیش از بازداشت هم که در وبسایت عماریون منتشر شد به پرونده جاسوسی دیگری می‌پرداخت.
آقای گلپور از زندانی شدن مهدی بوترابی، مدیر پرشین بلاگ، در ارتباط با پرونده امنیتی علیرضا عسگری خبر می‌داد.
علیرضا عسگری از افسران سپاه و معاون پیشین وزیر دفاع ایران بود که در سال ۱۳۸۵ در ترکیه ناپدید شد. برخی رسانه‌های اسرائیلی از خودکشی او در زندان اسرائیل خبر دادند اما کمی بعد به دستور ارتش اسرائیل خبر خودکشی را پاک کردند.
در عین حال برخی رسانه‌ها احتمال همکاری آقای عسگری با دستگاه‌های اطلاعاتی اسرائیل را مطرح کردند.
بعدتر فاش شد که علیرضا عسگری به مدت ۱۵ ماه در ایران بازداشت بوده است.
رضا گلپور در مطلبی که در سال ۱۳۹۵ نوشت خود را نزدیک به آقای عسگری معرفی کرد و گفت به واسطه رابطه شخصی که با او داشته می‌دانسته که مهدی بوترابی، مدیر پرشین بلاگ، از طرف آقای عسگری برای معاملات تجاری با یک شرکت چندملیتی معرفی شده بود.
آقای بوترابی که در سال‌های ۱۳۸۶ و ۱۳۸۸ بازداشت شده بود، در سال ۱۳۹۵ به زندان افتاد. او با اتهام ارتباط با "دولت متخاصم" روبرو بود.
آقای گلپور می‌گفت آقای بوترابی به واسطه پرونده علیرضا عسگری به زندان افتاد.
در سال ۱۳۸۶ هم که مهدی بوترابی برای اولین بار بازداشت شد، رسانه‌های محافظه‌کار مانند وبسایت الف بازداشت او را به ناپدید شدن علیرضا عسگری مرتبط کردند و همچنین از ارتباط او با تجارت خارجی علیرضا عسگری، فرمانده سابق سپاه نوشتند.​


----------



## yavar

sha ah said:


> Turkish Foreign Minister to his Iranian counterpart: We reject Tehran's statements that targeted Erdogan Ankara - Iran news on live map in English - Conflict in the Gulf- iran.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Turkish Foreign Minister to his Iranian counterpart: We reject Tehran's statements that targeted Erdogan. Explore Iran local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on Iran protests, politics, military news and security alerts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caucasus.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkish Foreign Minister to his Iranian counterpart: We reject Tehran's statements that targeted Erdogan*








Turkish expert on pro-Erdogan TV channel (Beyaz TV) outlines Turkey's main intention to help Azerbaijan in recent Nagorno-Karabakh war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

EU leaders approve sanctions on Turkish officials over gas drilling


Bloc defers decision on trade tariffs and arms until consultation with Biden administration




www.theguardian.com





*EU leaders approve sanctions on Turkish officials over gas drilling*

Bloc defers decision on trade tariffs and arms until consultation with Biden administration










U.S., EU to Impose Sanctions on Turkey Over Missile System, Energy


The move puts a temporary end to fissures within the bloc over how to deal with Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan’s military moves in the eastern Mediterranean region and his push for energy resources in waters claimed by Greece and Cyprus.




www.wsj.com






*U.S., EU to Impose Sanctions on Turkey Over Missile System, Energy *
*EU stopped short of adopting the broader economic sanctions against Ankara requested by some of its members*


Why is Erdogan now making claims on Iranian Azerbaijan ? Does he really believe that he stands a chance in achieving these goals ? It's sad because Iran and Turkey are two Muslim nations. Instead of working together, Turkey now wants to attack Iran.

Turkey has had some limited success with some serious setbacks along the way against ethnic groups and little militant groups, proxy wars. Against a major regional military powers like Iran or Egypt though, Turkey won't succeed.

Sanctions are now outgoing on Iran. Incoming on Turkey. Turkey's economy has crumbled. Covid-19 has ravaged them and out of desperation Erdogan is claiming EU gas in southern Cyprus. This is either self destructive behavior or desperation the way I look at it.

According to various sources, Turkey's airforce is currently working at half capacity because of all the purges of fighter pilots. It takes millions of dollars and years to train a good pilot. Many pilots in the airforce were instrumental in the failed coup attempt vs Erdogan a few years ago.

If they want the heat I say bring it, but once thousands of missiles fall on their heads, I already know they're going to cry about human rights and beg EU and NATO for help.


----------



## sha ah

4 HOURS AGO









Yemen: Video by Ansar Allah showing an offensive Houti operation on the positions of the Saudi Arabian army and its proxies in Al-Radha and Al-Hadith in Wadi Jarah, in the Jizan region North Yemen - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map-


Yemen: Video by Ansar Allah showing an offensive Houti operation on the positions of the Saudi Arabian army and its proxies in Al-Radha and Al-Hadith in Wadi Jarah, in the Jizan region. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





*Yemen: Video by Ansar Allah showing an offensive Houti operation on the positions of the Saudi Arabian army and its proxies in Al-Radha and Al-Hadith in Wadi Jarah, in the Jizan region*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337817856969502722

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337774959418953736


----------



## sha ah

Turkish forces begin dismantling the Surman observation post, east of Idlib, in preparation for its evacuation Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Turkish forces begin dismantling the Surman observation post, east of Idlib, in preparation for its evacuation. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





*Turkish forces begin dismantling the Surman observation post, east of Idlib, in preparation for its evacuation*









4 Azerbaijani soldiers killed, 2 injured in recent clashes in Karabakh. Azerbaijani Ministry of Defense accuses Armenian side in escalation Karabakh - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


4 Azerbaijani soldiers killed, 2 injured in recent clashes in Karabakh. Azerbaijani Ministry of Defense accuses Armenian side in escalation. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com





*4 Azerbaijani soldiers killed, 2 injured in recent clashes in Karabakh. Azerbaijani Ministry of Defense accuses Armenian side in escalation*


----------



## Salmanov

sha ah said:


> Protest rally in TABRIZ against Erdogans claims on Iranian Azerbaijan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protest rally in Iran's Tabriz against Turkish President Erdogan's poem recital in Baku about separation of Azeris of Iran and Azerbaijan. Iran says the move was interventionist and secessionist Tabriz, East Azerbaijan Province - Caucasus Live map a
> 
> 
> Protest rally in Iran's Tabriz against Turkish President Erdogan's poem recital in Baku about separation of Azeris of Iran and Azerbaijan. Iran says the move was interventionist and secessionist. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caucasus.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Protest rally in Iran's Tabriz against Turkish President Erdogan's poem recital in Baku about separation of Azeris of Iran and Azerbaijan. Iran says the move was interventionist and secessionist*
> 
> Meanwhile in Artaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh). Renewed tensions and fighting between Armenian and Azeri forces. Baku claims sovereignty over disputed towns. 1 hour later Russian troops actually move in and take control. LOL Propaganda is one thing, reality is another. Russia calls the shots in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ministry of Defense of Azerbaijan: The Armenian side committed provocative actions in the violation of the ceasefire. The Armed Forces of Azerbaijan took adequate retaliatory measures. Currently, the ceasefire is observed Bakı, - Caucasus Live map an
> 
> 
> Ministry of Defense of Azerbaijan: The Armenian side committed provocative actions in the violation of the ceasefire. The Armed Forces of Azerbaijan took adequate retaliatory measures. Currently, the ceasefire is observed. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caucasus.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ministry of Defense of Azerbaijan: The Armenian side committed provocative actions in the violation of the ceasefire. The Armed Forces of Azerbaijan took adequate retaliatory measures. Currently, the ceasefire is observed*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both villages in the Hadrut region: Chailakgaya (Khtsaberd) and Kehnya Taglar (Hin Taher) came under the control of Baku Karabakh - Nagorny Karabakh Live map and news today - Caucasus: Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Both villages in the Hadrut region: Chailakgaya (Khtsaberd) and Kehnya Taglar (Hin Taher) came under the control of Baku. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caucasus.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Both villages in the Hadrut region: Chailakgaya (Khtsaberd) and Kehnya Taglar (Hin Taher) came under the control of Baku*
> 
> A few HOURS LATER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian troops have arrived at Khtsaberd and Hin Tagher villages in Hadrut district, clashes ceased, now investigation who triggered outbreak Karabakh - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Russian troops have arrived at Khtsaberd and Hin Tagher villages in Hadrut district, clashes ceased, now investigation who triggered outbreak. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caucasus.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russian troops have arrived at Khtsaberd and Hin Tagher villages in Hadrut district, clashes ceased, now investigation who triggered outbreak*


Erdogan thinks that he can take over Azerbaijan and karabakh but Russia always beat him the reason why Russians didn’t interfere in karabakh in first place was punishment to Armenia because it was getting to close to the west also they will have exdcuse to occupy karabakh like Abkhazia and Ossetia sunder the execute of peace keeping force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

https://libya.liveuamap.com/en/2020/8-december-un-report-an-iranian-dahlawi-antitank-missile

NOTE: I believe they mean Dehlavieh ATGM, the Iranian Kornet copy.

*UN report: An Iranian Dahlawi anti-tank missile was found in Libya*









United Nations: 4 missiles were found in Libya, one of them Iranian-made New York, New York - Libya live map. Libya civil war news today - libya.liveuamap.com


United Nations: 4 missiles were found in Libya, one of them Iranian-made. Explore Libya local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




libya.liveuamap.com





*United Nations: 4 missiles were found in Libya, one of them Iranian-made*

Iranian weapons are in LIBYA according to the UN. ATGMs and Iranian made missiles.

Honestly after Erdogan's recent words, stirring the pot, Iran should sell drones, air defense systems, missiles to Armenia and LNA.

Even help them build a few hardened underground facilities. If Armenians could hit Baku and the pipelines successfully, repeatedly, it would be a great deterrent.

Iran should consider an underground tunnel from Iran to Armenia to transport missiles. In secret of course. Hopefully they're already working on something this. If Turkey and Russia can flood the area with weapons then why not Iran ?

Honestly before the conflict broke out, if The Armenians had modernized their SAMs and had a better inventory of missiles & drones, they would have done much better.

At the end of the day though, most of the Armenian army stayed in their barracks and it was during a very crucial moment, during the climax, the fight for Stepanakert, the capital of the enclave was about to begin.

Imagine if the Russians in WW2 had surrendered to Hitler right before the battle for Stalingrad began or when Hitler was outside of Moscow right before winter ?

BTW The Armenians still control the capital, which houses the vast majority of Artsakh (Nagorno-Karabakh)'s population.

The thing is that near the end of the conflict, the Armenians were putting out more drone footage than Baku, which had lost 200+ drones, helicopters, aircraft, loitering munitions, etc and 7000-10,000+ soldiers in the conflict.

Baku's army only numbers 50,000. They casualties had reached a critical level. That is precisely the reason why they signed the ceacefire. I honestly don't think they had the will to fight for Stepanakert house by house, street by street.

In the end Pashiyun the tool, sold out Armenia badly. This is why he's now being threatened and has a heavy security presence accompanying him everywhere.

Being so PRO-WESTERN, he refused to allow Russian troops "peace keepers" into Artaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh) earlier. What a fool

Honestly I'm not sure how this transition is going to work, since many of the areas that are supposed to be handed over to BAKU are 90%+ Armenian.

Right now Russian troops are there and will most likely remain for the foreseeable future. Remember it's a 5 year deal and Russia can choose to extent it for another 5 years automatically.

You know there are Turkish fanboys online who are saying that Iran is vulnerable etc, but really Turkey is actually very vulnerable, which is why Erdogan is stirring the pot.

Their economy is finished. Unlike Iran they have no natural resources to fall back on. At the same time EU, US sanctions are incoming on Turkey, while they're most likely outgoing on Iran. Corona is down in Iran, WAY up in Turkey.

This is why Erdogan is desperately trying to claim the natural gas of southern Cyprus.

Turks claims northern Cyprus, which nobody in the entire world recognizes, however at the same time they claim the natural gas resources of southern Cyprus ? WTF ?

Again it's pure desperation. Erdogan needs to find a way out of his economic rut. This is also why Erdogan is stirring the pot with Iran recently. He wants to rile up nationalist sentiments as a way to distract Turks from the badly faltering economy.

However if Erdogan thinks that the EU with nukes and aircraft carriers is going to let Erdogan steal their natural gas, he's completely mad. Also if Erdogan thinks that he can take Iranian Azerbaijan, he is in for a rude awakening.

Like I've said before. Erdogan has has partial success, a few victories, with some very serious setbacks (encircled bases in Syria, ISIS destroying Leopard tanks and much more) against ethnic groups and lightly armed militias like LNA, PKK/ YPG etc

Even the SAA humiliated Turkey when they retook Saraqib and encircled a dozen of their bases.

Against Iran or Egypt, a country with massive resources, manpower and allies to boot, I don't think that things will turn out well for Erdogan.

First of all, Erdogan has foolishly created a situation where Turkey has overstretched its resources onto multiple, various fronts. Syria, Iraq, Libya, Caucasus, etc. Wars cost $$$$. Turkey's economy is kaput and sanctions are on the horizon. Iran has resources to sustain a long war, access to the Persian Gulf and Caspian and powerful allies, Russia, China.

If Iran were to seriously arm Turkey's enemies, like PKK/YPG, Armenians, SAA, LNA all with advanced weapons (ATGMs, MANPADS, even small missiles), it would be devastating and extremely detrimental for Turkey. This would be aside from thousands of Iranian missiles raining down on their heads. 

BTW are we forgetting that Iran has enough fissile material for a nuclear bomb ? I can see it now. Turkey crying about Iranian missiles, yapping about human rights, begging their EU "brother" and NATO "partners" to help them.

Aside from all that, right now I'm hearing that Turkey's airforce is only working at half capacity. This is because many fighter pilots were a part of the failed coup and are therefore now imprisoned for life. Pilots take millions of dollars and years to train properly.

Meanwhile Iran's airforce is extremely under-rated. Western sources always say "oh they're old" this that but really they're well maintained and even Iranian Su-22's can launch cruise missiles.

To top it off, the corridor connecting Turkey to the territories of the BAKU republic are mountainous and narrow. Perfect target practice for Iran.

I honestly hope that this conflict doesn't materialize but regardless Iran's leadership must be extremely vigilant and well prepared for it. If Erdogan tries to attack, Iran must hit them hard and mercilessly as soon as they try taking even an inch of Iranian territory.

I would say sever the BAKU pipelines immediately, hit them where it hurts. Nothing should be off the table. At the same time, in case of war, Iran should consider building several tactical nukes immediately. However this might bring down too much international condemnation on Iran.

In that case I believe that Iran should feed them missiles for a while. soften them up, arm their enemies and coordinate attacks on them and then Iran should take back chunks of BAKU territory that rightfully belong to Iran and Iranians.

Make them pay massive reparations. However unlike in the Iran-Iraq war, Iran should get out while its ahead and not get too ambitious. Remember when the Persian Gulf Arabs offered Iran a small fortune in reparations so that Iran would stop attacking Saddam's regime ?

The thing about wars is that timing is everything and sometimes economic benefits are more beneficial than even territory, which has to be maintained with blood and treasure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Turkey has openly revealed her long term plans for Caucasus. These plans directly affects Russia's back yard and Iran's northern gates. And here we are talking "Geopolitical " conflicts as being cooked up by the global deep state and implemented with the help of hot heads such as Erdogon. and here are some Possible multi pronged long term moves by Iran to counter that... (Russia will have her own moves ):

*1*- Some sort of defence pact with Armena and open sale of Iranian weapons to Armenia . Defence pact will legitimize and puts turkey on notice that any military advance by Turkey in to Armenia is crossing red lines of Iran.
* 2*- Soft and calibrated approach towards strengthening ethic and cultural bonds between Iran and kurdish (Iranic) population of Turkey (a kurdish Radio broadcast to Turkey is a good first step).
*3*- Similar approach towards Kurdish population of Syria to remind and strengthen their bonds with Iranic people of Iran. Supply of weapon and training for select groups that are currently fighting against Turkish occupation of their land.
*4*- Strengthen contact with Shia and farsi speakers of Caucasus. Iran has direct land access to all these locations and a long historical relationship.
*5*- Possible recognition of Armenian genocide by Iran.
*6*- establish contacts with Cypriot Greeks for future needs.

A coordinated squeeze from the south (kurdish regions of Turkey) and from the north (syrian Kurds) will remind the Turks not throw rock while in glass house and not to play in the hands of global deep state.
Now if Turkey does not back off then Iran can up the anti but that is another story!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> Turkish expert on pro-Erdogan TV channel (Beyaz TV) outlines Turkey's main intention to help Azerbaijan in recent Nagorno-Karabakh war



meaning?


----------



## WudangMaster

I've stated before that the pile of hot sewage zarif needs to be assassinated brutally in a false flag leading to consolidation of power amongst some decent people in the country and the green card admin flushed down the toilet once and for all. zarif being liquidated in such an operation will be the best thing that it has ever done in its entire disgusting parasitic life.
A violent internal purge is called for starting with zarif and company!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> meaning?



idiots talking about Nakhjavan corridor to Azerbaijan

it is all about recent Russian peace broker deal between Armerina Pashinyan and Azerbaijan which they want corridor true Armenia land bordering Iran

which is legally not binding and Armenian parliament need to ratify it which has zero chance of happening ( it is suicidal for Armenian people )

as soon as Pashinyan is out ( which is going to happen very soon) it be take care of


we are moving Hussianiun units ( Hezballah Azerbijan) in as we speek so we peper ground in Azerbaijan

there is massive bulid up taking place and planers are drowing plan as we speek






the big factor will be Biden administration (which we negotiating as we speak only regarding Turkey issue) the U.S has Incirlik Base so any targeting Turkish main land make matter complicated ( we have green light from NATO which first step behind scene )

Biden wants JCPOA which been dismissed by our side

so maybe the Syrian land be plce to start all .........................

too complicated so............................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

22:00 mark should be looked at. I think it was censored after live broadcast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

WudangMaster said:


> 22:00 mark should be looked at. I think it was censored after live broadcast.


Do you have a link to that Hajizadeh conversation ?


----------



## WudangMaster

Dariush the Great said:


> Do you have a link to that Hajizadeh conversation ?


I think Ms. Zamany captured it when it was live broadcast and she says it's nearly impossible to find clips on youtube or other places due to censorship. I was wondering what Hajizadeh had to say about all of this and it turns out that he was speaking all the time and was being censored from re-broadcast or uploads to video streaming sites.


----------



## Dariush the Great

WudangMaster said:


> I think Ms. Zamany captured it when it was live broadcast and she says it's nearly impossible to find clips on youtube or other places due to censorship. I was wondering what Hajizadeh had to say about all of this and it turns out that he was speaking all the time and was being censored from re-broadcast or uploads to video streaming sites.


That was very interesting though.. he is basically telling Zarif and his gang to man up and stop being such wussies as they would not even be targeted anyway but himself and the IRGC incase of a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*At least 40 Israeli companies were affected by a cyberattack after an Israeli firm called Amital Data, which operates a program called Unifreight that is used by logistic companies, was targeted by hackers, very likely from Iran.*

















Iran suspected after massive cyberattack on Israeli firms revealed


***




www.haaretz.com





https://www.jpost.com/israel-news/suspected-cyberattack-targets-israeli-shipping-software-service-651952

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Dariush the Great said:


> That was very interesting though.. he is basically telling Zarif and his gang to man up and stop being such wussies as they would not even be targeted anyway but himself and the IRGC incase of a war.



I cannot say that this actually happened but mostly likely happened: 
zarif was watching this live on tv at her mansion while wearing women's lingerie and makeup and fantasizing about being John Kerry's wife. The appearance and words of one of the Rostams of the age (Hajizadeh) completely ruined sister zarif's carnal mood and she started sobbing uncontrollably with makeup running down her wrinkly, ugly face. Many hysterical phone calls later and the words of Sardar Hajizadeh were censored.
Also, to play devil's advocate or in this case dung beetle's advocate, one must consider that in the event of a hot war/firefight most of their interests in the west where they launder the country's wealth into will be jeopardised and that makes ms. zarif and company bleed out of their lower halves.  They will surrender the nation's interests to safeguard their personal benefits and those of their little roachlets living abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

WudangMaster said:


> I cannot say that this actually happened but mostly likely happened:
> zarif was watching this live on tv at her mansion while wearing women's lingerie and makeup and fantasizing about being John Kerry's wife. The appearance and words of one of the Rostams of the age (Hajizadeh) completely ruined sister zarif's carnal mood and she started sobbing uncontrollably with makeup running down her wrinkly, ugly face. Many hysterical phone calls later and the words of Sardar Hajizadeh were censored.
> Also, to play devil's advocate or in this case dung beetle's advocate, one must consider that in the event of a hot war/firefight most of their interests in the west where they launder the country's wealth into will be jeopardised and that makes ms. zarif and company bleed out of their lower halves. They will surrender the nation's interests to safeguard their personal benefits and those of their little roachlets living abroad.


----------



## WudangMaster

I'm not trying to be mean to the person (zarif), but ever since someone posted a video of him threatening to sue Javid Nam Soleimani to reporters, I got an extremely feminine, andro paused, girly vibe from the fellow and someone else stated perfectly that the creep probably cross dresses. The way "she" was talking and it's actual face and voice was really cringy and truly gave me the creeps much the way a cross dressing serial killer in a movie would.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*اروپا میخواد اینستکس رو معوق کنه
ما بدون اینستکس چه کنیم و این غم رو کجا ببریم

ها ها*

شورای برگزاری نشست اقتصادی اروپا با ایران در اطلاعیه‌ای اعلام کرده این همایش سه روزه که قرار بود از فردا شروع شود، به تعویق افتاده است. در این اطلاعیه اشاره‌ای به موضوع اعدام روح‌الله زم نشده اما این فروم تحت فشار بود که نشست خود را لغو کند.​


----------



## sha ah

Iran getting ready to rain down thousands of missiles directly on their heads as soon as they try anything. The national integrity and sovereignty and of Iran is a clear RED LINE. Any attempt SHOULD be met with a massive, decisive and CRUSHING Iranian response.



yavar said:


> idiots talking about Nakhjavan corridor to Azerbaijan
> 
> it is all about recent Russian peace broker deal between Armerina Pashinyan and Azerbaijan which they want corridor true Armenia land bordering Iran
> 
> which is legally not binding and Armenian parliament need to ratify it which has zero chance of happening ( it is suicidal for Armenian people )
> 
> as soon as Pashinyan is out ( which is going to happen very soon) it be take care of
> 
> 
> we are moving Hussianiun units ( Hezballah Azerbijan) in as we speek so we peper ground in Azerbaijan
> 
> there is massive bulid up taking place and planers are drowing plan as we speek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the big factor will be Biden administration (which we negotiating as we speak only regarding Turkey issue) the U.S has Incirlik Base so any targeting Turkish main land make matter complicated ( we have green light from NATO which first step behind scene )
> 
> Biden wants JCPOA which been dismissed by our side
> 
> so maybe the Syrian land be plce to start all .........................
> 
> too complicated so............................


The last thing we need right now is internal fighting and disagreements among Iranians, petty squablings.

At a time when Turkey is threatening the territorial integrity of Iran in the north, Iran has to be united, pragmatic and open to various interpretations and ideas that will help Iran in any way, shape and form.

During Iran-Iraq war, after 4 years, The Persian Gulf Arabs offered Iran a small fortune in reparations. Right then many Iranian politicians, leaders and generals recognized that that was the best time for Iran to get out of the conflict, while Iran was ahead.

Of course we all know that proper discourse was not allowed on that subject and look what happened. This time Iran needs to hit hard, fast and Iran must get out out while Iran is clearly ahead. 

This is much more preferable as opposed to prolonging a conflict forever and going for unrealistic gains considering the bigger picture.



WudangMaster said:


> I'm not trying to be mean to the person (zarif), but ever since someone posted a video of him threatening to sue Javid Nam Soleimani to reporters, I got an extremely feminine, andro paused, girly vibe from the fellow and someone else stated perfectly that the creep probably cross dresses. The way "she" was talking and it's actual face and voice was really cringy and truly gave me the creeps much the way a cross dressing serial killer in a movie would.


----------



## sha ah

For those of you wondering who is TRULY running the show in the Caucasus. This is a big slap in the face of Aliyev and Erdogan, showing him who is boss. Turkish land corridors into BAKU territory near Iran are VERY narrow and moutainous. A perfect choke point for target practice.









Russian Ministry of Defense published new map with new point in Hin Tagher Karabakh - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Russian Ministry of Defense published new map with new point in Hin Tagher. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com





*Russian Ministry of Defense published new map with new point in Hin Tagher*


----------



## yavar

Dariush the Great said:


> Do you have a link to that Hajizadeh conversation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

yavar said:


> idiots talking about Nakhjavan corridor to Azerbaijan
> 
> it is all about recent Russian peace broker deal between Armerina Pashinyan and Azerbaijan which they want corridor true Armenia land bordering Iran
> 
> which is legally not binding and Armenian parliament need to ratify it which has zero chance of happening ( it is suicidal for Armenian people )
> 
> as soon as Pashinyan is out ( which is going to happen very soon) it be take care of
> 
> 
> we are moving Hussianiun units ( Hezballah Azerbijan) in as we speek so we peper ground in Azerbaijan
> 
> there is massive bulid up taking place and planers are drowing plan as we speek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the big factor will be Biden administration (which we negotiating as we speak only regarding Turkey issue) the U.S has Incirlik Base so any targeting Turkish main land make matter complicated ( we have green light from NATO which first step behind scene )
> 
> Biden wants JCPOA which been dismissed by our side
> 
> so maybe the Syrian land be plce to start all .........................
> 
> too complicated so............................



Sounds like a major miscalculation you want none of at the end of the day. If any Turkish forces is targetted they will declare war i assure of this much. If any working Turkish serving member is targetted it is declaration of war

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sha ah

This came out today. I don't buy it. Turkish fanboys are now openly calling for war. Openly calling for the disintegration of Iran.









Turkey: Erdogan fully respects the national sovereignty and territorial integrity of Iran Ankara - Iran news on live map in English - Conflict in the Gulf- iran.liveuamap.com


Turkey: Erdogan fully respects the national sovereignty and territorial integrity of Iran. Explore Iran local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on Iran protests, politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com





Yeah yea just like how they declared war and their bases were encircled in Syria by SAA after their soldiers got roasted alive ? Come on man. Turkey's economy is in the gutter. They have resources to fall back on. Their corridor into BAKU territory is very narrow and mountainous. A perfect choke point.

Iran won't be the one to initiate the conflict, but I assure you, Iran WILL end it.



Titanium100 said:


> Sounds like a major miscalculation you want none of at the end of the day. If any Turkish forces is targetted they will declare war i assure of this much. If any working Turkish serving member is targetted it is declaration of war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> This came out today. I don't buy it. Turkish fanboys are now openly calling for war. Openly calling for the disintegration of Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey: Erdogan fully respects the national sovereignty and territorial integrity of Iran Ankara - Iran news on live map in English - Conflict in the Gulf- iran.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Turkey: Erdogan fully respects the national sovereignty and territorial integrity of Iran. Explore Iran local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on Iran protests, politics, military news and security alerts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caucasus.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah yea just like how they declared war and their bases were encircled in Syria by SAA after their soldiers got roasted alive ? Come on man. Turkey's economy is in the gutter. They have resources to fall back on. Their corridor into BAKU territory is very narrow and mountainous. A perfect choke point.
> 
> Iran won't be the one to initiate the conflict, but I assure you, Iran WILL end it.



You saw what happened after that they butchered SAA literally. They are there by force. It was due to Russian mediation that Turkey didn't kill them even further. But targetting Turkish forces on any foreign soil is declaration of war and miscalculation. This much is clear.

This is just abc-123 of foreign policy. Must modern countries will not tolerate such actions. 

Similar to what happened in 2019 between Pakistan and India they nearly entered an all out war due to miscalculation

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sha ah

He is one of Iran's best generals. Meanwhile look at Salami and his dowsing rods.

So Iran bought SCUD B in 1991 for 70,000 from former Soviet states.

Up until then they had paid 2.5 million to North Korea for those same missiles and back then they believed that they were getting a great deal.

I wonder how much it costs Iran to build them now. Probably more than 70,000 since they're much more sophisticated and with inflation and everything, but still pennies on the dollars by the international standards of today.



yavar said:


>



They butchered SAA so badly that they lost Saraqib ? Come on man. Iran is not some little ethnic group or militia. Like I said, Iran will not initiate this conflict but Iran will surely end it. Just wait, watch and learn to count and read your abcs.



Titanium100 said:


> You saw what happened after that they butchered SAA literally. They are there by force. It was due to Russian mediation that Turkey didn't kill them even further. But targetting Turkish forces on any foreign soil is declaration of war and miscalculation. This much is clear.
> 
> This is just abc-123 of foreign policy. Must modern countries will not tolerate such actions.
> 
> Similar to what happened in 2019 between Pakistan and India they nearly entered an all out war due to miscalculation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

sha ah said:


> I wonder how much it costs Iran to build them now. Probably more than 70,000 since they're much more sophisticated and with inflation and everything, but still pennies on the dollars by the international standards of today.



There was a debate between Immortal and Vevak some time ago about the costs of zulfiqars and maybe $100k is less than the actual amount but possibly not more than $200k per unit. Also depends on which zulfiqar derivative; something Haji Qassem or Raad 500 might cost more than a standard Zulfiqar. Also the specialized variants for HARM or striking moving maritime targets probably cost more than the standard SSM variant.


----------



## sha ah

They butchered SAA so badly that they lost Saraqib ? Come on man. Iran is not some little ethnic group or militia. Like I said, Iran will not initiate this conflict but Iran will surely end it. Just wait, watch and learn to count.



Titanium100 said:


> You saw what happened after that they butchered SAA literally. They are there by force. It was due to Russian mediation that Turkey didn't kill them even further. But targetting Turkish forces on any foreign soil is declaration of war and miscalculation. This much is clear.
> 
> This is just abc-123 of foreign policy. Must modern countries will not tolerate such actions.
> 
> Similar to what happened in 2019 between Pakistan and India they nearly entered an all out war due to miscalculation




More Turkish proxy / soldiers dead in Syria. This is a daily occurrence now. Erdogan is losing his marbles. I hope he's ready to face the consequences of any foolish actions. It's almost like he's turning into the next Saddam.









Unknown persons assassinated a prominent military leader in the Ahrar al-Sharqiya opposition group, along with two of his companions, in the Suluk area north of Syria's Raqqa Suluk,Ar-Raqqah - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today


Unknown persons assassinated a prominent military leader in the Ahrar al-Sharqiya opposition group, along with two of his companions, in the Suluk area north of Syria's Raqqa. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on...




syria.liveuamap.com













SDF thwarted an attempt by Turkish-backed Syrian opposition groups to infiltrate a village near Tel Tamr, after inflicting casualties on the attacking party Tell Tamr - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


SDF thwarted an attempt by Turkish-backed Syrian opposition groups to infiltrate a village near Tel Tamr, after inflicting casualties on the attacking party. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













3 people dead and 10 wounded in Jinderes. Clashes erupted because a group of civilians asked TFSA to release a civilian who was arrested 2 days ago Cindirêsê, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveu


3 people dead and 10 wounded in Jinderes. Clashes erupted because a group of civilians asked TFSA to release a civilian who was arrested 2 days ago. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Powerful explosion in the city of al_Bab, Syria, with no information yet about human or material losses Al Bab, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Powerful explosion in the city of al_Bab, Syria, with no information yet about human or material losses. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













The TFSA has again tried to attack Mu'alaq village just northwest of Ayn Issa tonight. The attempt on the village has been repulsed as of this tweet Ain Issa, Ar-Raqqah - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


The TFSA has again tried to attack Mu'alaq village just northwest of Ayn Issa tonight. The attempt on the village has been repulsed as of this tweet. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> They butchered SAA so badly that they lost Saraqib ? Come on man. Iran is not some little ethnic group or militia. Like I said, Iran will not initiate this conflict but Iran will surely end it. Just wait, watch and learn to count.
> 
> 
> More Turkish proxy / soldiers dead in Syria. This is a daily occurrence now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown persons assassinated a prominent military leader in the Ahrar al-Sharqiya opposition group, along with two of his companions, in the Suluk area north of Syria's Raqqa Suluk,Ar-Raqqah - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today
> 
> 
> Unknown persons assassinated a prominent military leader in the Ahrar al-Sharqiya opposition group, along with two of his companions, in the Suluk area north of Syria's Raqqa. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SDF thwarted an attempt by Turkish-backed Syrian opposition groups to infiltrate a village near Tel Tamr, after inflicting casualties on the attacking party Tell Tamr - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> SDF thwarted an attempt by Turkish-backed Syrian opposition groups to infiltrate a village near Tel Tamr, after inflicting casualties on the attacking party. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 people dead and 10 wounded in Jinderes. Clashes erupted because a group of civilians asked TFSA to release a civilian who was arrested 2 days ago Cindirêsê, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveu
> 
> 
> 3 people dead and 10 wounded in Jinderes. Clashes erupted because a group of civilians asked TFSA to release a civilian who was arrested 2 days ago. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powerful explosion in the city of al_Bab, Syria, with no information yet about human or material losses Al Bab, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Powerful explosion in the city of al_Bab, Syria, with no information yet about human or material losses. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com



Turkey Invaded Idlib just recently they were bombing but never fighting on the Saraqib front it was the rebels who actully defeated you before Solemni went to Moscow sold Assad and Syria out and by that I mean of what he holds. You are quoting Proxies from Ayn Issa which is pointless.

Assad lost a whole vast territories in the Mount Zawiya due to these mistakes and he never got that back either but Turkey's initial goal was to punish them and they did that destroying and butchering them for laying a hand on a turkish service member not to take Saraqib.

By the way your a none-player in Syria since 2015 and that is once Solemni sold out the country because he knew they couldn't hold it and by that it entered 3 way partition with no Iranian inclusion.

Don't take people for fools. There are unwritten redlines and in such an evident people would only cross it if they actully had intentions of declaring war just like Israel does to Iran on daily it doesn't mean anyone else would tolerate such BS in fact nobody will 99% out of 1%

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Just stop trying and stop pretending to be a Dane. We know you are a Turkish fanboy in disguise.

Yeah Iran is a NON-PLAYER in Syria, which is why SAA still controls 90% of the population and every major city. LOL

What happened to Erdogan saying that he will be praying in the mosque of Damascus the next year ? Tell me.

Again your bases got encircled and you got humiliated by SAA. In the end, despite all of your efforts, they took Saraqib and humiliated you very badly.

Like I've said before. You've had minor victories along with some serious setbacks and that's against ethnic groups and little militias. Against Iran, good luck, is all I can say.

Wars cost $$$ and resources. Turkey's economy is in the gutter. Turkey is now surrounded by blood thirsty, revenge hungry enemies.

Turkish corridors to BAKU territory are very narrow and mountainous. A perfect choke point for Iran / Russia. Target practice.

Today we saw a picture of a new tunnel / missile bunker being build in northern Iran. The sheer scale of this project is mind boggling to say the least. The largest of its type ever seen in Iran.

As soon as you try anything, thousands of missiles will reign down your heads. Istanbul, your pipelines, Ankara, your ports, Erdogans properties, your military bases and infrastructure. NOTHING is off the table.

What will happen to Turkey if Iran gives PKK for example ATGMs, MANPADS, short range missiles ?

Iran has enough fissile material for more than 1 nuclear bomb. Iran can build several in a few weeks. I hope you realize what you're getting into.

Iran is not YPG or LNA. You're in for a rude awakening. I can assure you.



Titanium100 said:


> Turkey Invaded Idlib just recently they were bombing but never fighting on the Saraqib front it was the rebels who actully defeated you before Solemni went to Moscow sold Assad and Syria out and by that I mean of what he holds.
> 
> Assad lost a whole vast territories in the Mount Zawiya due to these mistakes and he never got that back either but Turkey's initial goal was to punish them and they did that destroying and butchering them for laying a hand on a turkish service member not to take Saraqib.
> 
> By the way your a none-player in Syria since 2015 and that is once Solemni sold out the country because he knew they couldn't hold it and by that it entered 3 way partition with no Iranian inclusion.
> 
> Don't take people for fools. There are unwritten redlines and in such an evident people would only cross it if they actully had intentions of declaring war just like Israel does to Iran on daily it doesn't mean anyone else would tolerate such BS in fact nobody will 99% out of 1%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Biden and Putin can change course on Armenia.

Iran has common ground with people of Azerbaijan and Armenia, going back to Safavids. 

As far as Turkey is concerned, they are smart enough not to mess with a nuclear country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> Just stop trying and stop pretending to be a Dane. We know you are a Turkish fanboy in disguise.
> 
> Yeah Iran is a NON-PLAYER in Syria, which is why SAA still controls 90% of the population and every major city. LOL
> 
> Again your bases got encircled and you got humiliated by SAA. In the end, despite all of your efforts, they took Saraqib and humiliated you very badly.
> 
> Like I've said before. You've had minor victories along with some serious setbacks and that's against ethnic groups and little militias. Against Iran, good luck, is all I can say.
> 
> Wars cost $$$ and resources. Turkey's economy is in the gutter. Turkey is now surrounded by blood thirsty, revenge hungry enemies.
> 
> Turkish corridors to BAKU territory are very narrow and mountainous. A perfect choke point for Iran.
> 
> Today we saw a picture of a new tunnel / missile bunker being build in northern Iran. The sheer scale of this project is mind boggling to say the least. The largest of its type ever seen in Iran.
> 
> As soon as you try anything, thousands of missiles will reign down your heads. Istanbul, your pipelines, Ankara, your ports, NOTHING is off the table.
> 
> What will happen to Turkey if Iran gives PKK for example ATGMs, MANPADS, short range missiles ?
> 
> Iran has enough fissile material for more than 1 nuclear bomb. Iran can build several in a few weeks. I hope you realize what you're getting into.
> 
> Iran is not YPG or LNA. You're in for a rude awakening. I can assure you.



Lol. Turkish forces never laid a foot on Saraqib you were fighting the rebels for almost decade and actully got defeated by them half way hence why the area was sold to Russia now and actully holds the red territories of Assad.

65% of the country don't over-exaggerate. The Oil is taken by force by the US in the eastern part of Euphrates and there is partition there. Turkey has done 4 incursions. Al-bad, Jarablus, Afrin, East of Euphrates, and Idlib that is atleast 5-mil in these areas plus these inside Turkey who go back and forth.

You are not included in Syria's outcome. If Russia didn't appear there won't have been partition but the war would have been concluded long time ago.

I know the comment I first replied to was deluded but I wanna just to showcase to that poster how far out it was

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## sha ah

You would assume that they would know better, but it seems as if a conflict between Turkey-Iran is now imminent.

Erdogan is quickly turning into the next Saddam. reckless and mad. He will do anything to hold onto power, even destroy his own country in the process to full fill his strange ottoman fantasies.



Shawnee said:


> Biden and Putin can change course on Armenia.
> 
> Iran has common ground with people of Azerbaijan and Armenia, going back to Safavids.
> 
> As far as Turkey is concerned, they are smart enough not to mess with a nuclear country.



Stop spouting your silly fantasies about Syria. They're laughable at best. That's all they are. Strange fantasies. Just like Erdogan vowing that he would pray in Damascus mosque in 1 year.

Every single day Turkish soldiers / proxies are being blown up in Syria. There were 5 incidents that we know about just in the last 24 hours.

Again, Iran is not SAA, YPG or LNA. You're going to learn a very harsh lesson soon.

I just hope you're ready to swallow your pride when the time comes because it's not going to be easy for you.



Titanium100 said:


> Lol. Turkish forces never laid a foot on Saraqib you were fighting the rebels for almost decade and actully got defeated by them half way hence why the area was sold to Russia now and actully holds the red territories of Assad.
> 
> 65% of the country don't over-exaggerate. The Oil is taken by force by the US in the eastern part of Euphrates and there is partition there. Turkey has done 4 incursions. Al-bad, Jarablus, Afrin, East of Euphrates, and Idlib that is atleast 5-mil in these areas plus these inside Turkey who go back and forth.
> 
> You are not included in Syria's outcome an excluded. If Russia didn't appear there won't have been partition but the war would have been concluded long time ago.
> 
> I know the comment I first replied was deluded but I wanna just to showcase to that post how far out it was

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

They were crying just a few months back about losing so much in Idlib. Their share of Syria was refugees and a slab of land.
I am happy with that.

Same in Libya. All the threats over *Sirt* was empty. They again got their share of “hungry Libyan people” in a small slab of desert that they have to feed.

Sirt and Idlib the jokes of the neo-Ottoman empire.

Iran wanted the *land bridge to Mediterranean Sea* and got it. The road is completely under Iranian power. No Russians.

Now you want to fight a nuclear Iran. *Be my guest.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> You would assume that they would know better, but it seems as if a conflict between Turkey-Iran is now imminent.
> 
> Erdogan is quickly turning into the next Saddam. reckless and mad. He will do anything to hold onto power, even destroy his own country in the process to full fill his strange ottoman fantasies.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spouting your silly fantasies about Syria. They're laughable at best. That's all they are. Strange fantasies. Just like Erdogan vowing that he would pray in Damascus mosque in 1 year.
> 
> Every single day Turkish soldiers / proxies are being blown up in Syria. There were 5 incidents that we know about just in the last 24 hours.
> 
> Again, Iran is not SAA, YPG or LNA. You're going to learn a very harsh lesson soon.
> 
> I just hope you're ready to swallow your pride when the time comes because it's not going to be easy for you.



If you seek provocations you will definitely get war not beating around the bushes. This is certain. We don't tolerate provocations


Shawnee said:


> They were crying just a few months back about losing so much in Idlib. Their share of Syria was refugees and a slab of land.
> I am happy with that.
> 
> Same in Libya. All the threats over *Sirt* was empty. They again got their share of “hungry Libyan people” in a small slab of desert that they have to feed.
> 
> Sirt and Idlib the jokes of the neo-Ottoman empire.
> 
> 
> Now you want to fight a nuclear Iran. *Be my guest.*



Why do you even care about Libya? You are a none-player there as-well. You have nothing on the line. It is UAE who rented these mercenaries. You don't have Nukes.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

You're the one stirring the pot. Just try. As soon as you try to violate the territorial integrity of Iran, thousands of missiles with fall on your heads.

Like I said before nothing is off the table. Istanbul, Ankara, your ports, infrastructure, military, government, everything will burn. If you want heat, bring it, we're not afraid. Just get ready for the dire consequences of your foolish actions.

Wars cost $$$ and resources. Turkey's economy is truly in the gutter right now. Iran has unlimited resources and is selling 1 million barrels a day just to Venezuela now and then off to China.

Like I said before, Iran will not initiate this war but Iran WILL end it. Just wait and see.



Titanium100 said:


> If you seek provocations you will definitely get war not beating around the bushes. This is certain. We don't tolerate provocations

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> If you seek provocations you will definitely get war not beating around the bushes. This is certain. We don't tolerate provocations
> 
> 
> Why do you even care about Libya? You are a none-player there as-well. You have nothing on the line. It is UAE who rented these mercenaries. You don't have Nukes.



Sure. I remember Turkish members doubting Iranian ATGM.
Every Syrian in Libya is an Iranian too.









Israel claims Iran sent Libya's Haftar anti-tank arms


'Presence of this advanced Iranian-manufactured system on Libyan soil is another grave violation,' says Danny Danon - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr





How do you feed the Tripolians without oil and agriculture?
—-
It needs balls to attack a nuclear country.
Wink wink

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> You're the one stirring the pot. Just try. As soon as you try to violate the territorial integrity of Iran, thousands of missiles with fall on your heads.
> 
> Like I said nothing is off the table. Istanbul, Ankara, your ports, infrastructure, everything will burn. If you want heat, bring it, we're not afraid. Just get ready to receive shots in return.
> 
> Wars cost $$$ and resources. Turkey's economy is truly in the gutter right now. Iran has unlimited resources and is selling 1 million barrels a day just to Venezuela now and then off to China.
> 
> Like I said before, Iran will not initiate this war but Iran WILL end it. Just wait and see.



You should be the last person to brag about economy. Your economy is the worst in the region and your country is not even developed infrastructure wise. You can track down my first comment and the first person I replied to then you will realize who is stirring the pot.

If you will not initiate then that is good. You should keep to yourself.


Shawnee said:


> Sure. I remember Turkish members doubting Iranian ATGM.
> Every Syrian in Libya is an Iranian too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel claims Iran sent Libya's Haftar anti-tank arms
> 
> 
> 'Presence of this advanced Iranian-manufactured system on Libyan soil is another grave violation,' says Danny Danon - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feed the Tripolians without oil and agriculture?
> —-



How is that even relevant? come on. You sold a gun or ATGM it is irrelevant. Russia sales weapons to places it has no influence. It is called business and trade happens allover the place

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> You should be the last person to brag about economy. Your economy is the worst in the region and your country is not even developed infrastructure wise. You can track down my first comment and the first person I replied to then you will realize who is stirring the pot.
> 
> If you will not initiate then that is good. You should keep to yourself.
> 
> 
> How is that even relevant? come on



Long story short.

You do not have the balls to attack a nuclear country. Forget our missiles.

Adios!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> Long story short.
> 
> You do not have the balls to attack a nuclear country. Forget our missiles.
> 
> Adios!



You don't have nukes period. Even if you had it would not do much difference since the enemy is so close at arms length but the truth of the matter is that you DON'T


----------



## sha ah

Nuclear experts are saying that right now Iran has more than enough fissile material for more than 1 bomb. Within 4 weeks Iran can build a 1 bomb. That is what nuclear experts are stating. Within a few months, Iran can build a couple.

Honestly if it were up to me. I would say, nuke a small Turkish town first as a warning, We will make sure to hit an area with a heavy Turkish ethnic presence. We want to avoid Kurds and other minorities of course.

This is just ONE of Iran's many options. Do you seriously know WTF you're getting into ? Iran doesn't want conflict and won't initiate.

However if you initiate do you really believe it will end well for you ?



Titanium100 said:


> If you seek provocations you will definitely get war not beating around the bushes. This is certain. We don't tolerate provocations
> 
> 
> Why do you even care about Libya? You are a none-player there as-well. You have nothing on the line. It is UAE who rented these mercenaries. You don't have Nukes.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> You don't have nukes period. Even if you had it would not do much difference since the enemy is so close at arms length but the truth of the matter is that you DON'T



I am sorry we did not give you a good reason to initiate your own program. We may never do an open test any time soon.






Peter Pry: Iran probably already has nuclear weapons


Originally published by The Mackenzie Institute Some in Washington want to bomb Iran for attacking Saudi Arabia’s oil fields. But what if Iran has nuclear missiles? Intelligence failure can kill thousands, as Washington learned on December 7, 1941, and should have learned again on September 1




www.centerforsecuritypolicy.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran would have enough fissile material for nuclear bomb by year's end, U.S. official says


***




www.haaretz.com





*Iran Would Have Enough Fissile Material for Nuclear Bomb by Year's End, U.S. Official Says *



Titanium100 said:


> You don't have nukes period. Even if you had it would not do much difference since the enemy is so close at arms length but the truth of the matter is that you DON'T

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> Nuclear experts are saying that right now Iran has more than enough fissile material for more than 1 bomb. Within 4 weeks Iran can build a 1 bomb. That is what nuclear experts are stating. Within a few months, Iran can build a couple.
> 
> Honestly if it were up to me. I would say, nuke a small Turkish town first as a warning, We will make sure to hit an area with a heavy Turkish ethnic presence. We want to avoid Kurds and other minorities of course.
> 
> This is just ONE of Iran's many options. Do you seriously know WTF you're getting into ? Iran doesn't want conflict and won't initiate.
> 
> However if you initiate do you really believe it will end well for you ?



This is so childish response and empty chest-beating. That I am feeling embarrased to reply to.

You have literally nothing that scares anyone. Do you think Israel would have bombed you daily like that if you had Nukes? Because they know that you don't have it.

*STOP THE DELUSION*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

sha ah said:


> Iran would have enough fissile material for nuclear bomb by year's end, U.S. official says
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran Would Have Enough Fissile Material for Nuclear Bomb by Year's End, U.S. Official Says *



Meanwhile it will take Turkey years. Right now Turkey's plan for nuclear power plants is to have Russia build them for several billion dollars a piece.

However all of your fissile material would be removed by Russian nuclear technicians. You would have ZERO access to it. Of course even that plan is years away and if a war breaks out, Russia won't give you anything.

You realize that right now Turkey doesn't even have the algorithms to its own S-400 ? Russian military technicians do the vital maintenance and have the algorithms. Meanwhile Iran builds excellent air defense systems without any outside help or resources.

You've already been humiliated on the nuclear issue. You want me to show you the sources on this as well ?

Israel will never attack Iran directly. Neither will the US. They're smart enough to know. 

Also Israeli's don't attack alleged Iranian sites "daily" more like every few months now.

You realize that in liberated SAA areas right now there are countless tunnel / bunker systems that were dug out by foolish rebels. Any vital Iranian site in Syria are deep underground in fortified, underground bunkers / tunnels.

If you haven't done research on Iran's massive underground missile silos, I suggest you do. Many of them are under neath mountain ranges and cannot be penetrated even by bunker busters.

If war breaks out. Nothing will stop those Iranian missiles from hitting you over and over again without mercy.

Israel just hits various targets and it's hit and miss at best. Also for every Iranian site in Syria, there are several decoys. You think Iranians are not intelligent enough to play this game ?

This is mostly what Israel hits and recently out of frustration they hit some minor SAA sites as well.

You have been HUMILIATED on the nuclear issue, now this. Do you wish to continue ?



Titanium100 said:


> This is so childish response and empty chest-beating. That I am feeling embarrased to reply to.
> 
> You have literally nothing that scares anyone. Do you think Israel would have bombed you daily like that if you had Nukes? Because they know that you don't have it.
> 
> *STOP THE DELUSION*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> Meanwhile it will take Turkey years. Right now Turkey's plan for nuclear power plants is to have Russia build them for several billion dollars. All of your fissile material would be removed by Russian nuclear workers. You would have ZERO access to it. Of course even that plan is years away and if a war breaks out, Russia won't give you anything.
> 
> You realize that right now Turkey doesn't even have the algorithms to its own S-400 ? Russian military technicians do the vital maintenance and have the algorithms. Meanwhile Iran builds excellent air defense systems without any outside help or resources.
> 
> You've already been humiliated on the nuclear issue. You want me to show you the sources on this as well ?



Turkey has more easier accessble to nukes then you do by the way. This is what you don't know. (Via Pakistan quite easily)


sha ah said:


> Meanwhile it will take Turkey years. Right now Turkey's plan for nuclear power plants is to have Russia build them for several billion dollars. All of your fissile material would be removed by Russian nuclear workers. You would have ZERO access to it. Of course even that plan is years away and if a war breaks out, Russia won't give you anything.
> 
> You realize that right now Turkey doesn't even have the algorithms to its own S-400 ? Russian military technicians do the vital maintenance and have the algorithms. Meanwhile Iran builds excellent air defense systems without any outside help or resources.
> 
> You've already been humiliated on the nuclear issue. You want me to show you the sources on this as well ?
> Israel will never attack Iran dierctly. Neither will the US. They're smart enough to know. Also Israeli's don't attack alleged Iranian sites "daily" more like every few months now.
> 
> You realize that in liberated SAA areas right now there are countless tunnel / bunker systems that were dug out by foolish rebels. Any vital Iranian site in Syria is underground.
> 
> If you haven't done research on Iran's massive underground missile silos, I suggest you do. Many of them are under neath mountain ranges and cannot be penetrated even by bunker busters.
> 
> Israel just hits various targets and it's hit and miss at best. Also for every Iranian site in Syria, there are several decoys. You think Iranians are not intelligent enough to play this game ?
> 
> This is mostly what Israel hits and recently out of frustration they hit some minor SAA sites as well.
> 
> You have been HUMILIATED on the nuclear issue, now this. Do you wish to continue ?



You have junk technology and very poor infrastructure. Smaller countries such as Aremnia are more heavily armed then Iran. I know this will hurt your pride but truth is truth


----------



## sha ah

You said Iran doesn't have nukes and can't build nukes. I showed you a source which states that Iran can build one bomb in 1 month from today.

How does Turkey have faster access to nukes when I outlined your plan to have Russia build your nuclear facilities in a few years and control the fissile material ?

If Iran's technology is junk then how did Iran capture the RQ-170 ? How did Iran shoot down the RQ-4 ? The Aramco strikes, an area surrounded by PAC-3 Patriot SAMs ?

Armenia is more heavily armed than Iran ?

Honestly you're embaressing yourself very badly now. I don't wish to humiliate you any further. How old are you 14 ? Is this your moms laptop ?



Titanium100 said:


> Turkey has more easier accessble to nukes then you do by the way. This is what you don't know.
> 
> 
> You have junk technology and very poor infrastructure. Smaller countries such as Aremnia are more heavily armed then Iran. I know this will hurt your pride but truth is truth

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> You said Iran doesn't have nukes and can't build nukes. I showed you a source which states that Iran can build one bomb in 1 month from today.
> 
> If Iran's technology is junk then how did Iran capture the RQ-170 ? How did Iran shoot down the RQ-4 ? The Aramco strikes, an area surrounded by PAC-3 Patriot SAMs ?
> 
> Armenia is more heavily armed than Iran ?
> 
> Honestly you're embaressing yourself very badly now. I don't wish to humiliate you further. How old are you 14 ? Is this your moms laptop ?



I don't care about some guess-work sources but some clear evidence which there is none. You don't got none. You have Junk technology. You have nothing that is impressive and mostly second hand cheap and deteriorated stuff that is not even good for confronting modern day insurgency

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sha ah

If Iran's technology is junk then how did Iran hit those US bases like this ?






You realize that in the end the US admitted that 100+ US personnel were diagnosed with traumatic brain injury ? Many have never returned to duty. That's what they're admitting.






So Iran's JUNK technology did this to American military bases ? This is just one example. There are multiple photos showing the sheer precision of these strikes.

You still have not explained, how did Iran get the RQ-7 ? One of the most advanced UAV's on the planet ?

How did Iran shoot down the RQ-4 ? A $200 million dollar US UAV ?

How did Iran do this to Aramco. This site was surrounded by PAC-3 Patriot batteries worth hundreds of billions ? 

So are American Patriots junk then ? Was the RQ-4/RQ-7 JUNK ? Is Iranian JUNK better than American JUNK then ? LOL






Like I said I don't wish to humiliate you further. Once you answer all these questions, we can continue the discussion. 

However since you stated that Armenia is more heavily armed than Iran and that Iran has "junk" technology, it's hard to take anything you say seriously anymore.



Titanium100 said:


> I don't care about some guess-work sources but some clear evidence which there is none. You don't got none. You have Junk technology. You have nothing that is impressive and mostly second hand cheap and deteriorated stuff that is not even good for confronting modern day insurgency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> If Iran's technology is junk then how did Iran hit those US bases like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 696103
> 
> 
> How did Iran get the RQ-7 ?
> 
> How did Iran shoot down the RQ-4 ? A $200 million dollar US UAV ?
> 
> How did Iran do this to Aramco. This site was surrounded by PAC-3 Patriot batteries ?
> 
> View attachment 696104
> 
> 
> Like I said I don't wish to humiliate you further. Once you answer all these questions, we can continue the discussion.



Lmao?

What is this suppose to be an accomplishment first of all you warned the Yankees to get out of there before striking and you didn't even manage to demolish the freaking base and just few parts of it. That is some weak sauce and nothing to see as evidence. What was even the purpose of that strike if you were warning the Yankees? weren't they suppose to be the target? So much fear spilling a yankee blood?

These bases can be destroyed with home-made Insurgency drones forget about missiles. Weak sauce is weak. The damage it did was absolutely disappointing forget about the warning.


----------



## sha ah

Turkish proxies tearing each other apart as we speak.









Clashes in Jinderes between 2 families affiliated to different groups (one is linked to al-Zenki movement). Reports of civilian causalities (dead and wounded) Cindirêsê, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today -


Clashes in Jinderes between 2 families affiliated to different groups (one is linked to al-Zenki movement). Reports of civilian causalities (dead and wounded). Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Al Bab now shut down by Firqat al Hamza as both sides mobilize in the city Al Bab, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Al Bab now shut down by Firqat al Hamza as both sides mobilize in the city. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





You're trying very hard to change the subject. If Iran has junk technology then how did Iran do this ? How did Iran overcome PAC-3 Patriots and hit Aramco ?

How did Iran destroy the RQ-4 ? It's worth $200 million. The biggest American UAV. Surely junk technology and a backwards nation can't do things like this ? Do you realize how ridiculous you sound ?

You realize Iran has THOUSANDS of missiles. This was just a dozen missiles to show them a taste. 

100+ American soldiers have traumatic, life altering brain injuries. Many have not returned to duty. This is what they had to admit. It was very WEAK of Iran to do such a thing right ?

Destroying vital parts of a US base while American soldiers are hiding in bunkers is weak ?

If any insurgency group could do this to the US then why does ISIS not do this to US bases all the time ? Why did ISIS not even manage to do it in their prime ?

You sound more and more silly as this goes on you realize that ?



Titanium100 said:


> Lmao?
> 
> What is this suppose to be an accomplishment first of all you warned the Yankees to get out of there before striking and you didn't even manage to demolish the freaking base and just few parts of it. That is some weak sauce and nothing to see as evidence. What was even the purpose of that strike if you were warning the Yankees? weren't they suppose to be the target? So much fear spilling a yankee blood?
> 
> These bases can be destroyed with home-made Insurgency drones forget about missiles. Weak sauce is weak. The damage it did was absolutely disappointing forget about the warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> Turkish proxies tearing each other apart as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clashes in Jinderes between 2 families affiliated to different groups (one is linked to al-Zenki movement). Reports of civilian causalities (dead and wounded) Cindirêsê, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today -
> 
> 
> Clashes in Jinderes between 2 families affiliated to different groups (one is linked to al-Zenki movement). Reports of civilian causalities (dead and wounded). Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Bab now shut down by Firqat al Hamza as both sides mobilize in the city Al Bab, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Al Bab now shut down by Firqat al Hamza as both sides mobilize in the city. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're trying very hard to change the subject. If Iran has junk technology then how did Iran do this ? How did Iran overcome PAC-3 Patriots and hit Aramco ?
> 
> How did Iran destroy the RQ-4 ? It's worth $200 million. The biggest American UAV. Surely junk technology and a backwards nation can't do things like this ? Do you realize how ridiculous you sound ?
> 
> You realize Iran has THOUSANDS of missiles. This was just a dozen missiles to show them a taste.
> 
> 100+ American soldiers have traumatic, life altering brain injuries. Many have not returned to duty. This is what they had to admit. It was very WEAK of Iran to do such a thing right ?
> 
> Destroying vital parts of a US base while American soldiers are hiding in bunkers is weak ?
> 
> If any insurgency group could do this to the US then why does ISIS not do this to US bases all the time ? Why did ISIS not even manage to do it in their prime ?
> 
> You sound more and more silly as this goes on you realize that ?



Lool about taking trauma as victory this is just weak sauce. You didn't kill anybody because you warned them on before hand and shout down a commericial plane due to fear.

If you want these Israelis and the non-believers to respect you then you gotta give it back. Example if you strike Israel once it will immediately stop bullying you or striking your forces everywhere. You gotta draw a redline and this concerns also the US. Remember to not use some fake ragtag militias as cover-up do it yourself and release a statement saying this was a retaliation.. Stand up for yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Again you sound silly. You said Iran has JUNK, I proved you wrong. You said Iran doesn't have nukes. I proved you wrong. You said Turkey can get nukes faster. WRONG. You said Iran is backwards and weak, WRONG, 

Iran is semi industrialized and technologically developed. Iran is number 15 in the world in terms of scientific journals published. Turkey is 17 and Iran is under harsh sanctions. So who is backwards now ?

Virtually no nation can strike American without being struck back immediately. 

The traumatic brain injuries of 100+ soldiers is what they're admitting. At first they said no injuries at all. 

Israel is not easy to hit. Why ? It's a very small strip of land which is HEAVILY saturated by SAMs and RADAR. For that reason only a large saturation attack would work on them. 

Hezbollah can do this but then they will strike back Lebanon so it's complicated. Syria, again they're barely hitting anything significant so it's not worth escalating. 

Iran would also require permission from Syria to launch a large attack on Israel and do you think war torn Syria wants to be a battleground between Iran and Israel ?

You said daily, but it's more like monthly and like I said all vital Iranian sites are underground so they can't even do much. 

Once in a while they launch a few cruise missile at whatever they can just to assure their people who are horrified of Iran. They also hide their jets behind civilian and commercial planes to avoid SAMs.



Titanium100 said:


> Lool about taking trauma as victory this is just weak sauce. You didn't kill anybody because you warned them on before hand and shout down a commericial plane due to fear.
> 
> If you want these Israelis and the non-believers to respect you then you gotta give it back. Example if you strike Israel once it will immediately stop bullying you or striking your forces everywhere. You gotta draw a redline and this concerns also the US. Remember to not use some fake ragtag militias as cover-up do it yourself and release a statement saying this was a retaliation.. Stand up for yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> Again you sound silly. You said Iran has JUNK, I proved you wrong. You said Iran doesn't have nukes. I proved you wrong. You said Turkey can get nukes faster. WRONG. You said Iran is backwards and weak, WRONG,
> 
> Iran is semi industrialized and technologically developed. Iran is number 15 in the world in terms of scientific journals published. Turkey is 17 and Iran is under harsh sanctions. So who is backwards now ?
> 
> Virtually no nation can strike American without being struck back immediately.
> 
> The traumatic brain injuries of 100+ soldiers is what they're admitting. At first they said no injuries at all.
> 
> Israel is not easy to hit. Why ? It's a very small strip of land which is HEAVILY saturated by SAMs and RADAR. For that reason only a large saturation attack would work on them.
> 
> Hezbollah can do this but then they will strike back Lebanon so it's complicated. Syria, again they're barely hitting anything significant so it's not worth escalating.
> 
> Iran would also require permission from Syria to launch a large attack on Israel and do you think war torn Syria wants to be a battleground between Iran and Israel ?
> 
> You said daily, but it's more like monthly and like I said all vital Iranian sites are underground so they can't even do much.
> 
> Once in a while they launch a few cruise missile at whatever they can just to assure their people who are horrified of Iran. They also hide their jets behind civilian and commercial planes to avoid SAMs.



You replied with a long unnecessary wall. You didn't prove anything to me by the way. You came up with something not official and guess-work I can't accept that as objective evidence.

underground bunkers it is not relevant here but about striking is crucial doesn't matter whether it is from Syria or other territories but striking back is key as default redline. It is very easy to hit them all these sams and radars are useless against modern technologies. They are just systems and systems are eventually dumb as they will always get bypassed


----------



## sha ah

How old are you 12 ? seriously ? I showed you multiple sources which proved all of my points correct. There is no "guesswork" here

Underground bunkers is not relevant ? just striking ? LOL

So when Syria and Russia blow up your proxies in Syria every single day, where is your redline ? when they surrounded your bases repeatedly and humiliated you, where was you redline ?

LNA, a proxy group in Libya, shot down 20 of your "advanced" drones in Libya. Then when you threatened Sirte, Egyptian/UAE Rafale jets blew up 3 of your "sophisticated" HAWK air defense systems in Watiya. There is satellite imagery to prove this. 

After that SLAP, from El Sisi of Egypt, you quickly forgot about Sirte. Egypt said Sirte is a redline, then they blew up 3 of your air defense systems and you didn't even know what hit you. 

Is that what you mean by "red line" ?

SAMs and radars are useless against modern technologies ? Hmmmm ?

What does that even mean ? You mean radar jamming ? or are you talking about Turkey's secret laser technology that you fanboys boast about ? LOL

How is Turkey going to stop Iran from launching thousands of missiles ? You know Iran's missiles and UAV's do not rely mostly on satellites but are rather guided by onboard terrain matching software ?

Iran can put satellites in space by itself. You CANNOT. You pay other countries. Iran also has missiles that can easily shoot down your satellites so most of your "sophisticated" hardware will be instantly useless.

Then you will have to beg NATO allies on your hands and knees to allow you to use theirs so you can survive. LOL by then Iran will have destroyed most of your "sophisticated" weapons. I can promise you that.

You're both delusional and badly misinformed about Iran. You Turks are in for a very rude awakening if you try anything against IRAN.

I hope for the sake of your people your leadership are wise enough but somehow I doubt it.



Titanium100 said:


> You replied with a long unnecessary wall. You didn't prove anything to me by the way. You came up with something not official and guess-work I can't accept that as objective evidence.
> 
> underground bunkers it is not relevant here but about striking is crucial doesn't matter whether it is from Syria or other territories but striking back is key as default redline. It is very easy to hit them all these sams and radars are useless against modern technologies. They are just systems and systems are eventually dumb as they will always get bypassed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> How old are you 12 ? seriously ? I showed you multiple sources which proved all of my points correct. There is no "guesswork" here
> 
> Underground bunkers is not relevant ? just striking ? LOL
> 
> So when Syria and Russia blow up your proxies in Syria every single day, where is your redline ? when they surrounded your bases repeatedly and humiliated you, where was you redline ?
> 
> SAMs and radars are useless against modern technologies ? What does that even mean ? You mean radar jamming ? or are you talking about Turkey's secret laser technology ? LOL
> 
> How is Turkey going to stop Iran from launching thousands of missiles ? You know Iran's missiles do not rely on satellites but mostly are guided by onboard terrain matching software ?
> 
> Iran can put satellites in space by itself. You cannot. You pay other countries. Iran also has missiles that can easily shoot down your satellites so most of your "sophisticated" hardware will be instantly useless.
> 
> Then you will have to beg NATO allies on your hands and knees to allow you to use theirs so you can survive. LOL
> 
> You're both delusional and badly misinformed about Iran. You Turks are in for a very rude awakening if you try anything. I hope for the sake of your people your leadership are wise enough but somehow I doubt it.



Lol. This reminds me about Armenia all talk. You will fold max within 1 year if such military operation were to begin on Iran today.

You think you know about Military powers or alligances and how warfare works but you don't you are just an infant in reality.

Without NATO Turkey is capable invading Iran from multiple axes and it would be quick work.

You are living in fantasy land and pursuing foreign policy your gov't doesn't even want to puruse. I personlly want this war to occur as soon as possible.

It would be finalizing someone whos being provocating without reason but we don't care to be honest. We have been breed for war and have been in over tens of thousands of wars another war won't hurt it would be business as usual.

I want the muslims to know the current enemy they have and that Iran is no.1 enemy. The first officially announced war will come against Iran Insha-allah

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thesaint

Titanium100 said:


> Lool about taking trauma as victory this is just weak sauce. You didn't kill anybody because you warned them on before hand and shout down a commericial plane due to fear.
> 
> If you want these Israelis and the non-believers to respect you then you gotta give it back. Example if you strike Israel once it will immediately stop bullying you or striking your forces everywhere. You gotta draw a redline and this concerns also the US. Remember to not use some fake ragtag militias as cover-up do it yourself and release a statement saying this was a retaliation.. Stand up for yourself



It is not a wise idea for Iran to hit Israel or USA directly while it's neighbors are in zionist's pocket. Iran can take one on one any country in the region, but USA/Zionist/Wahabis don't dare to fight one on one, they want many countries (including EU) together to fight Iran. That tells everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

thesaint said:


> It is not a wise idea for Iran to hit Israel or USA directly while it's neighbors are in zionist's pocket. Iran can take one on one any country in the region, but USA/Zionist/Wahabis don't dare to fight one on one, they want many countries (including EU) together to fight Iran. That tells everything.



They are honestly nothing they couldn't defeat the insurgency in Syria hence why Solemni beg Putin to intervene. With over 200.000 forces they got smeshed by the rebels they had no answer to them whatsoever and basically got overrun on top of that. Do you think they stand a chance? No I don't think so.

I have been watching them closely. They are incompetent


----------



## thesaint

Titanium100 said:


> They are honestly nothing they couldn't defeat the insurgency in Syria hence why Solemni beg Putin to intervene. With over 200.000 forces they got smeshed by the rebels they had no answer to them whatsoever and basically got overrun on top of that. Do you think they stand a chance? No I don't think so.
> 
> I have been watching them closely. They are incompetent



Whether incompetent or not, I salute them for their courage against hegemonic powers. Bashar is still in power due to Iranian contributions in the ground and Russian air raids. So you're completely wrong that Iran couldn't defeat insurgency... the more accurate one is that Zionists, wahabis, USA and EU all together couldn't defeat or overthrow Bashar yet due to Iran/Hezbollah and Russian support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

thesaint said:


> Whether incompetent or not, I salute them for their courage against hegemonic powers. Bashar is still in power due to Iranian contributions in the ground and Russian air raids. So you're completely wrong that Iran couldn't defeat insurgency... the more accurate one is that Zionists, wahabis, USA and EU all together couldn't defeat or overthrow Bashar yet due to Iran/Hezbollah and Russian support.



The saudis are pro-Assad and more anti-rebels. The Rebels have fought for themselves. Iran didn't do any contribution to change the tie but what they did instead is incompetence by selling all Assad held lands to Russia in order to finance back Russia's help so they sold that territory to the Russians. he stayed in Power but the country is divide and he lost everything of Oil and wealth.

The truth is that the Rebels defeated the Iranians in Syria which lead to them personally begging Putin to enter otherwise this would have not happen. They didn't want to surrender the territory to the Russians but they eventually did to save Assad but got nothing out of it.

According to Wagner aka Gabidullin they didn't even do much of the fighting but it was the mercenary who fight personally on the fronts and would let the others do media stunts









How It Really Happened In Syria: A PMC Overly-Dramatic Retelling With Bonus ISIS Hunting Stories


On December 2nd, the outlet Meduza published an interview with a Russia-linked private military contractor, who allegedly took part in...




southfront.org


----------



## Hormuz

Titanium100 said:


> They are honestly nothing they couldn't defeat the insurgency in Syria hence why Solemni beg Putin to intervene. With over 200.000 forces they got smeshed by the rebels they had no answer to them whatsoever and basically got overrun on top of that. Do you think they stand a chance? No I don't think so.
> 
> I have been watching them closely. They are incompetent



you can't even beat the pkk and the ypg. you guys didn't even achieved anthing in lybia even a tiny country like the uae is making problems for you in lybia. without foreigne weapons and nato turkey is nothing.
turkey withdrawed from all the conlficts they had all of them syria lybia iraq and in fake republic azerbaijan russia came into the game and you had to back. 
now lets see Iran and compare. we are still in syria and will stay, we are in lebanon and will stay, we are in iraq and will stay, we are in yemen and will stay, we send weapons to venezuela and they are in the u.s. backyard.
you guys claimed gas in southern cyprus and NOT europe but france put you back in place.
please stop this nonsence posts you write here. after more than 50 years the pkk is still killing turkish soldiers and is still strong your so called strong army couldn't do anything after 50 years. Iran destroyed pejak who are the same like pkk within 2 years. 
show evidence of the claims you stop talking like a little child.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

The insurgency that was supported by USA, UK, France Germany and then the vassals, saudi, torks, qatar, uae, etc basically DOZENS OF countries flooded Syria with weapons and fighters. Their borders were flooded from all sides. 

Look what happened to Libya. Despite all of your efforts at the end of the day you were not able to overthrow Assad. 

Russia did what they had to do to protect themselves from your extremists. 

Iran is not a beggar nation. 

Turkey has been on its hands and knees for 50 years begging to gain entry into the EU. 50 years. WOW that is begging.



Titanium100 said:


> They are honestly nothing they couldn't defeat the insurgency in Syria hence why Solemni beg Putin to intervene. With over 200.000 forces they got smeshed by the rebels they had no answer to them whatsoever and basically got overrun on top of that. Do you think they stand a chance? No I don't think so.
> 
> I have been watching them closely. They are incompetent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

Titanium100 said:


> You are day-dreaming. The saudis are pro-Assad and more anti-rebels. The Rebels have fought for themselves. Iran didn't do any contribution to change the tie but what they did instead is incompetence by selling all Assad held lands to Russia in order to finance back Russia's help so they sold that territory to the Russians. he stayed in Power but the country is divide and he lost everything of Oil and wealth.
> 
> The truth is that the Rebels defeated the Iranians in Syria which lead to them personally begging Putin to enter otherwise this would have not happen. They didn't want to surrender the territory to the Russians but they eventually did to save Assad but got nothing out of it.
> 
> According to Wagner they didn't even do much of the fighting but it was the mercenary who fight personally on the fronts and would let the others do media stunts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Guys, you’re destined for war’ Combatant from the Russian mercenary group tied to 'Putin's chef' grants Meduza the first interview of its kind — Meduza
> 
> 
> The Wagner private military company (PMC) entered the war in Syria in 2015. Since then, it has been involved in a dozen localized conflicts around the world. Despite its hundreds of mercenaries killed in action, direct confrontation with the U.S. military, and reported links to the Kremlin, it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meduza.io



You're so ignorant that you claim Saudis to be pro Assad. The Syrian war was a conspiracy of Wahabis, Zionists, USA to dethrone Assad but their main target was/is Iran. Israel wants to eat Golam Heights.









Leaked docs expose massive Syria propaganda operation waged by Western govt contractors and media - The Grayzone


Syria leaks reveal Western government contractors trained Syrian opposition. Documents show they planted media propaganda in BBC & Al Jazeera




thegrayzone.com





It's your fantasy that rebels defeated Iranians in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> The insurgency that was supported by USA, UK, France Germany and then the vassals, saudi, torks, qatar, uae, etc basically DOZENS OF countries flooded Syria with weapons and fighters. Their borders were flooded from all sides.
> 
> Look what happened to Libya. Despite all of your efforts at the end of the day you were not able to overthrow Assad.
> 
> Russia did what they had to do to protect themselves from your extremists.
> 
> Iran is not a beggar nation.
> 
> Turkey has been on its hands and knees for 50 years begging to gain entry into the EU. 50 years. WOW that is begging.



Protect themselves against people 1000s kilometers away they came for the wealth and in that matter to be specific oil. Assad sign off all the energy rights to Russia. Putin is the defacto leader in Damascus. He has no say what goes on inside Syria. Russia is effectively in control.

They even pushed out some recent resistance from the Iranians who were displeased with the outcome of events and consolidated their gains pushing out the Iranians of any relevant influence.

That Wagner group guy who recently gave interview touches upon that very well. 

All the diplomatic channels concerning Syria is done with Putin and that is how both Turkey and the US communicate. Putin is seen as the defecto leader by both and others as well. The diplomatic channel says everything


----------



## sha ah

1 year max Iran will fold ? 

Again wars cost $$$$. Lots of MONEY. Turkey has NOTHING. Iran has resources. You have NOTHING to fall back on. How are you going to fund it ? Iran can fund itself forever. 

Iran has thousand of missiles. You can't stop them. You don't have the capability to stop them. 

If Iran gives PKK in Turkey MANPADS they can shoot down your helicopters and jets.

If Iran gives PKK ATGM they can destroy all your tanks and armored vehicles. 

With Iranian missile strikes and PKK armed to the teeth what would you do ? 

Even aside from all that, Iran can build 1 bomb in 4 weeks. I proved this to you already. Iran WILL nuke you if neccessary. You are not immune. You are not invincible. You are nothing to IRAN

After a few weeks of missile strikes you will be begging it to stop. How will you respond to Iran ? 

Half of your pilots are in prison for life. Only half your airforce is working right now. Even with all your airforce, Iran has very potent air defenses. Iran also has powerful drones, 

Many of Iran's jets are old now, but they have been modernized and are well maintained. Even Iranian SU-22s can launch cruise missiles. 

Once missiles take out most of your air bases and military assets you will be helpless. 

You will beg and cry to NATO about human rights and EVIL Iran violating you. 

Iran is not a proxy group. Iran is not a little militia or ethnic group. Iran has too many options and we are not afraid because we KNOW what the end result will be. 

Your delusions will be CRUSHED so badly.

Instead of humiliating yourself on this website over and over again. Instead of saying silly things like "ARMENIA HAS MORE WEAPONS THEN IRAN" .. while you are here, actually do research.

Go on the missile section, air defense section. Look at what Iran has and is capable of. I'm telling you if you attack Iran, it will not benefit you. I feel bad for your people. Most Turks have no idea what Iran is capable of. 

Like I said do research. Less nonsense and educate yourself.



Titanium100 said:


> Lol. This reminds me about Armenia all talk. You will fold max within 1 year if such military operation were to begin on Iran today.
> 
> You think you know about Military powers or alligances and how warfare works but you don't you are just an infant in reality.
> 
> Without NATO Turkey is capable invading Iran from multiple axes and it would be quick work.
> 
> You are living in fantasy land and pursuing foreign policy your gov't doesn't even want to puruse. I personlly want this war to occur as soon as possible.
> 
> It would be finalizing someone whos being provocating without reason but we don't care to be honest. We have been breed for war and have been in over tens of thousands of wars another war won't hurt it would be business as usual.
> 
> I want the muslims to know the current enemy they have and that Iran is no.1 enemy. The first officially announced war will come against Iran Insha-allah


Stop the nonsense. Who is selling Assad oil right now to survive ? Russia ? NO! Venezuela is now an Iranian client state. VENEZUELA, in America's backyard. 

They said they would NOT ALLOW Iran to sell oil to Venezuela. 1 million barrels a day now just to Venezuela. USA can't do anything about it.

Again Iran is not a proxy group or ethnic group or little militia like LNA or PKK, who you can't beat anyways.

Again stop talking garbage and do research and educate yourself. Please man stop embaressing yourself. Do you have no dignity ?



Titanium100 said:


> Protect themselves against people 1000s kilometers away they came for the wealth and in that matter to be specific oil. Assad sign off all the energy rights to Russia. Putin is the defacto leader in Damascus. He has no say what goes on inside Syria. Russia is effectively in control.
> 
> They even pushed out some recent resistance from the Iranians who were displeased with the outcome of events and consolidated their gains pushing out the Iranians of any relevant influence.
> 
> That Wagner group guy who recently gave interview touches upon that very well.
> 
> All the diplomatic channels concerning Syria is done with Putin and that is how both Turkey and the US communicate. Putin is seen as the defecto leader by both and others as well. The diplomatic channel says everything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

Turkey and Iran have common enemies... they should cooperate with each other in technology and defense sectors. That way both of them can be benefitted and whole muslim world will benefit.


----------



## sha ah

Iran and Turkey. Two Muslim nations. Together they could do alot. Instead Erdogan has gone mad with greed. They think Iran is weak or an easy target ?

So be it. If he wants to destroy his own country to stay in power and Turks are helpless to stop him, Iran will still do everything it has to do to defend it's sovereignty and territorial integrity. 

If need be we will nuke them. We can do it within 4 weeks. They have no idea what they're getting into. No clue.



thesaint said:


> Turkey and Iran have common enemies... they should cooperate with each other in technology and defense sectors. That way both of them can be benefitted and whole muslim world will benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> 1 year max Iran will fold ?
> 
> Again wars cost $$$$. Lots of MONEY. Turkey has NOTHING. Iran has resources. You have NOTHING to fall back on. How are you going to fund it ? Iran can fund itself forever.
> 
> Iran has thousand of missiles. You can't stop them. You don't have the capability to stop them.
> 
> If Iran gives PKK in Turkey MANPADS they can shoot down your helicopters and jets.
> 
> If Iran gives PKK ATGM they can destroy all your tanks and armored vehicles.
> 
> With Iranian missile strikes and PKK armed to the teeth what would you do ?
> 
> Even aside from all that, Iran can build 1 bomb in 4 weeks. I proved this to you already. Iran WILL nuke you if neccessary. You are not immune. You are not invincible. You are nothing to IRAN
> 
> After a few weeks of missile strikes you will be begging it to stop. How will you respond to Iran ?
> 
> Half of your pilots are in prison for life. Only half your airforce is working right now. Even with all your airforce, Iran has very potent air defenses. Iran also has powerful drones,
> 
> Many of Iran's jets are old now, but they have been modernized and are well maintained. Even Iranian SU-22s can launch cruise missiles.
> 
> Once missiles take out most of your air bases and military assets you will be helpless.
> 
> You will beg and cry to NATO about human rights and EVIL Iran violating you.
> 
> Iran is not a proxy group. Iran is not a little militia or ethnic group. Iran has too many options and we are not afraid because we KNOW what the end result will be.
> 
> Your delusions will be CRUSHED so badly.
> 
> Instead of humiliating yourself on this website over and over again. Instead of saying silly things like "ARMENIA HAS MORE WEAPONS THEN IRAN" .. while you are here, actually do research.
> 
> Go on the missile section, air defense section. Look at what Iran has and is capable of. I'm telling you if you attack Iran, it will not benefit you. I feel bad for your people. Most Turks have no idea what Iran is capable of.
> 
> Like I said do research. Less nonsense and educate yourself.



You are circling around NATO and I said they won't be needed. And Turkey is able to Invade from 5 directions and each direction being very large territory.

Before you know they will be inside metro cities. Mobilizing 6-7 nations around Iran coming in from multiple axes.

Max within 1 year Iran will fold once the troops breach the territory and the fight is inside Iran the moral will drop and it will be the beginning of the end.

These Junk hardware will not be able to even function properly. It would be blitzkrieg much faster then Armenia due to the vast areas and lack of troops to cover all that territories


----------



## sha ah

NATO is a DEFENSIVE pact. NATO will only come to your aid if you are attacked. NOT if you attack first. 

Right now France and EU are not happy with you. They will do NOTHING for you.

Turkey has no money or funding to do anything to Iran.

Turkey will get F**KED if we arm PKK heavily

Turkey can get NUKED, Iran does have the right if you attack first.

How will you stop Iranian missiles from hitting you freely ?

Answer just one of my questions.

Educate yourself before talking nonsense.

Do you enjoy getting humiliated over and over again ?

Do you have some kind of inferiority complex or something ?



Titanium100 said:


> You are circling around NATO and I said they won't be needed. An Turkey is able to Invade from 5 directions and each direction being very large territory.
> 
> Before you know they will be inside metro cities. Mobilizing 6-7 nations around Iran coming in from multiple axes.
> 
> Max within 1 year Iran will fold once the troops breach the territory and the fight is inside Iran the moral will drop and it will be the beginning of the end.
> 
> These Junk hardware will not be able to even function properly. It would be blitzkrieg much faster then Armenia due to the vast areas and lack of troops to cover all that territories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> NATO is a DEFENSIVE pact. NATO will only come to your aid if you are attacked. NOT if you attack first.
> 
> Right now France and EU are not happy with you. They will do NOTHING for you.
> 
> Turkey has no money or funding to do anything to Iran.
> 
> Turkey will get F**KED if we arm PKK heavily
> 
> Turkey can get NUKED, Iran does have the right if you attack first.
> 
> How will you stop Iranian missiles from hitting you freely ?
> 
> Answer just one of my questions.
> 
> Educate yourself before talking nonsense.
> 
> Do you enjoy getting humiliated over and over again ?
> 
> Do you have some kind of inferiority complex or something ?



You don't have any nukes or anything that worries us period. Get this in your skull.

You of all people shouldn't even talk about money. You are broke! You are sanction heavy already. We should normalize ties with everyone else soon. Giving you the no.1 spot you deserve. Turning focus to you.

You will not be able to defend against such an attack from multiple axes with overwhelming resolve.

Insha-allah it will come against you soon. I pray for this day


----------



## Shawnee

Let them dream.

They will reach *0-0-0 *on *day 1*, when their infrastructures and bases are demolished.
*Then they know what it means to be able to strike 1000 missiles in one day.*

A nation who begged for S400, cannot do a darn thing against barrage of missiles from underneath granite mountains.

We are prepared for a nuclear second strike and they want to fly their F16s for us.

Heck, even their point of pride which is UCAV is an Iranian Idea.
*Iran owns the idea of the only MUSLIM originated weapon of the past centuries. *Iran made UCAV for the first time in history in 1980s. Now they are proud of winning Armenians using UCAV 

Finally,
*Kiss my nuclear arse.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> Let them dream.
> 
> They will reach *0-0-0 *on *day 1*, when their infrastructures and bases are demolished.
> *Then they know what it means to be able to strike 1000 missiles in one day.*
> 
> A nation who begged for S400, cannot do a darn thing against barrage of missiles from underneath granite mountains.
> 
> We are prepared for a nuclear second strike and they want to fly their F16s for us.
> 
> Heck, even their point of pride which is UCAV is an Iranian Idea.
> *Iran owns the idea and manufacturing of the only MUSLIM made weapon of the past centuries. *Iran made UCAV for the first time in history. Now they are proud of winning Armenians.
> 
> Finally,
> *Kiss my nuclear arse.*



You don't got any nuclear if it was to be used it would be against You and you would be the one stroke first this I am sure of as Turkey would have access to real nukes not some fancy ones that don't exist.

You mancfactured nothing except copied junk that doesn't even function well to even fight against modern day insurgency


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> You don't got any nuclear if it was to be used it would be against You and you would be the one stroke first this I am sure of as Turkey would have access to real nukes not some fancy ones that don't exist.
> 
> You mancfactured nothing except copied junk that doesn't even function well to even fight against modern day insurgency



Kindly skip the cursing part and tell us what you will do when 1000 precision guided missiles have oversaturated your ADs and are targeting your infrastructures and bases?

*This is the first hour of a serious war with Iran. *Your airbases are exposed but our missile bases are nuclear attack proof.

The same junks that hit Abqaiq and Jeddah despite patriots.

*Like it or not, we invented UCAVs in 1980s and even US knows it.*

Also you are a small sized country surrounded by us (not our allies, by us). We can hit you from Syria.

Lastly, your number one enemies are Kurds and Greeks and Armenians. That is why we don’t take you serious anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> Kindly skip the cursing part and tell us what you will do when 1000 precision guided missiles have oversaturated your ADs and are targeting your infrastructures and bases?
> 
> *This is the first hour of a serious war with Iran. *Your airbases are exposed but our missile bases are nuclear attack proof.
> 
> The same junks that hit Abqaiq and Jeddah despite patriots.



The operation theater would be so vast that such matters would be irrelevant. We have good air-defense and air-superiority.

The focus and most of the land incursion will likely come from outside of Turkey in central Asia and surroundings from multiple axes finishing them off max within a year. It won't be able to sustain that pressure and will fold while the war will quickly be inside their territories. Following the legendary crescent tactics (Do you know how many civilizations have folded to this tactics it is beyond counting)


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> The operation theater would be so vast that such matters would be irrelevant. We have good air-defense and air-superiority.
> 
> The focus and most of the land incursion will likely come from outside of Turkey in central Asia and surroundings from multiple axes finishing them off max within a year. It won't be able to sustain that pressure and will fold the war will quickly be inside their territories



Don’t evade the question.

Your AD is WAY oversaturated by 1000 PGM. If you miss them you will lose the war and the infrastructures and the bases in the first hour.
It is called 0-0-0, no electricity, no water, no factories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> Don’t evade the question.
> 
> Your AD is WAY oversaturated by 1000 PGM. If you miss them you will lose the war and the infrastructures and the bases in the first hour.
> It is called 0-0-0, no electricity, no water, no factories



Do you mean EMP? They don't have Atomic Bomb. So come again I didn't evade it In the beginning. They honestly don't have anything noteworthy that should worry anyone. Their capabilities is public and as of now it doesn't look promising. I am being completely objective. They will fall in such an event. 

I know the Kurds and Armenians are our enemies but the provocations coming out from this thread lead me here and showed me something else and Enemy gathered here against us


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> Do you mean EMP? They don't have Atomic Bomb. So come again I didn't evade it In the beginning. They honestly don't have anything noteworthy that should worry anyone. Their capabilities is public and as of now it doesn't look promising. I am being completely objective.
> 
> I know the Kurds and Armenians are our enemies but the provocations coming out from this thread lead me here and showed me something else and Enemy gathered here against us.



I am talking conventional.

1000 precision guided missiles will oversaturate your AD. It will take out the air bases, AD, major military sites, and will extend to power stations and major factories.

This is only ONE hour. That is why Iran has missile magazines under the mountains:









Iran Shows Off Rapid-Fire Underground Missile Base That Could Be Game-Changing


An underground missile system capable of firing a barrage of missiles in quick succession may allow the Iranians to launch their entire magazine before they can be shut down by a counterstrike and overwhelm missile defenses with a high-volume attack.




www.forbes.com





I have Azerbaijani blood and that is why I try not to reply to you. Yet I see you VERY wrong on Iran and I am an Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> I am talking conventional.
> 
> 1000 precision guided missiles will oversaturate your AD. It will take out the air bases, AD, major military sites, and will extend to power stations and major factories.
> 
> This is only ONE hour. That is why Iran has missile magazines under the mountains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Shows Off Rapid-Fire Underground Missile Base That Could Be Game-Changing
> 
> 
> An underground missile system capable of firing a barrage of missiles in quick succession may allow the Iranians to launch their entire magazine before they can be shut down by a counterstrike and overwhelm missile defenses with a high-volume attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Turkish blood and that is why I try not to reply to you. Yet I see you VERY wrong on Iran and I am an Iranian.



Your being patriotic here and to favor yourself BUT no just no. They couldn't even destroy a base with a missile. They can't penetrate defensive systems even that won't give them any advantages. There is so many other game-changing factors we have and could provide the vital blow


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> Your being patrioting here and to favor yourself BUT no just no. They couldn't even destroy a base with a missile. They can't penetrate defensive systems even that won't give them any advantages. There is so many other game-changing factors we have and could provide the vital blow



That was not a technical answer, even for the first hour of the war.

You should claim that you can strike the nuclear blast proof missile bases, or claim that you are able to track and counter 1000 missiles on their way to Istanbul.

It takes only 10 minutes for a missile to reach Istanbul.


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> That was not a technical answer, even for the first hour of the war.
> 
> You should claim that you can strike the nuclear blast proof missile bases, or claim that you are able to track and hit 1000 missiles on their way to Istanbul.
> 
> It takes only 7 minutes for a missile to reach Istanbul.



Nothing will penetrate our air-space rockets or jets. You can't just throw stuff and expect to breach my defenses. This is where you realize this is gonna be a long drawn out saga where you won't see victory and the troops in for an eventual engagement from multi axes. Plus their missiles is low yielding and can't do alot of damage but in return we should be able to establish air-superiority.

I was being short and vague all the time. I can say more on the hows but not in specifics that is not necessary this will make you understand


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> Nothing will penetrate our air-space rockets or jets. You can't just throw stuff and expect to breach my defenses. This is where you realize this is gonna be a long drawn out saga where you won't see victory and the troops in for an eventual engagement from multi axes. Plus their missiles is low yielding and can't do alot of damage but in return we should be able to establish air-superiority.
> 
> I was being short and vague all the time. I can say more on the hows but not in specifics that is not necessary this will make you understand



Again not a technical answer and just being patriotic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Guys....stop this....Turkey and Iran are big enough to know that any war between them will destroy both of them and make the jews + Saudis to come and collect the dust..
The two countries know this for hundred of years so war will never happen (being pissed it will!).. Guys like erdogan that can easily shoot from the hip get caught up in their own dreams without knowing who is really pulling his cord.. (I remember when they put a small and short chair when the Turkish ambassador was invited for a meeting to the Israel foreign office just to humiliate Erdogan and he still walks into their traps). Also remember while he was busy entertaining the Saudi and Israeli and Americans they plotted the coup to get rid of him..he has no political sense. ..time for the turks to get rid of this bad apple before he brings his country to more troublesome events.







PS: note to Iranians ..this Titanium100 fellow is most likely acting as " *agent provocateur* " .He shows up to stir the pot between nations and people ..a well known tactic I do not have to elaborate I hope you get what I say ..do not walk into the trap .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Again Turkey has no money or resources to fall back on in order to wage war on Iran. 

Iran does has lots of natural resources to fall back on. the 2nd largest reserves of natural gas, the 4th largest reserves of gas. 

How will you compensate for this deficiency in funding ? 

Again you can't stop Iran's missiles from hitting you over and over again and again. You can't. 

Iran has thousands of missiles and you simply don't have potent enough air defenses. That's the hard truth.

Aside from its regular military and IRGC in Iran right now there is a paramilitary group numbering 1 MILLION members called Basij. They are well armed and religiously motivated.

Basij is 10 times more powerful than PKK. 

How will you fight IRGC and Iran's regular army and Basij AND PKK AND LNA and Armenians and Greeks who will take advantage to open multiple fronts to F**K you ?

You think your enemies will spare you when they see the opportunity ? When thousands of missiles fall on your heads and Iran gives them MANPADS, ATGMs, etc 

Answer the question please. I dare you to answer these questions

LOL 

Aside from all that, Iran is 4 weeks away from a NUKE. We can and will NUKE you if we want to. You can't do anything to stop it. 

Know your place in this world. Go finish your battles with proxies, militias and ethnic groups before thinking of a powerful nation like IRAN.



Titanium100 said:


> You are circling around NATO and I said they won't be needed. And Turkey is able to Invade from 5 directions and each direction being very large territory.
> 
> Before you know they will be inside metro cities. Mobilizing 6-7 nations around Iran coming in from multiple axes.
> 
> Max within 1 year Iran will fold once the troops breach the territory and the fight is inside Iran the moral will drop and it will be the beginning of the end.
> 
> These Junk hardware will not be able to even function properly. It would be blitzkrieg much faster then Armenia due to the vast areas and lack of troops to cover all that territories

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

aryobarzan said:


> Guys....stop this....Turkey and Iran are big enough to know that any war between them will destroy both of them and make the jews + Saudis to come and collect the dust..
> The two countries know this for hundred of years so war will never happen (being pissed it will!).. Guys like erdogan that can easily shoot from the hip get caught up in their own dreams without knowing who is really pulling his cord.. (I remember when they put a small and short chair when the Turkish ambassador was invited for a meeting to the Israel foreign office just to humiliate Erdogan and he still walks into their traps). Also remember while he was busy entertaining the Saudi and Israeli and Americans they plotted the coup to get rid of him..he has no political sense. ..time for the turks to get rid of this bad apple before he brings his country to more troublesome events.



Erdogan is not the issue and never was the issue but the problem is your foreign policy and you are constantly seeking to provoke. You were constantly cheering on Armenia while Azeribaijan was fighting to regain some of it's territories which is a war you have no dog-fight in and again you were cheering on Haftar another war you have no dog-fight in. You are constantly seeking to provoke or slender in on matters that doesn't concern you. The venom being constantly spewed from this thread against Turkey is also well noted. You won't see Turks concerned about Iranian affairs. Turkey does Turkey But you are the one constantly diving your nose into other peoples stuff and matters. 

I geninuely feel like you don't have the best interest or well wishes for other muslim countries or neighbouring countries. You were even seeking to provoke pakistan when it was engaged with India in 2019 saying they were behind attacks.

At the end of the day all this is your doing. You brought yourself thru this rabbit hole by pursuing policies and goals you thought you were not gonna face stiff resistance but you miscalculated


----------



## sha ah

This guy is a ret@rd. Honestly. He has major delusions of grandeur regarding his nation. Iran actually has well rounded and potent air defenses, much MUCH better than Turkey. 

Iran has too many missiles for Turkey's air defense system. IRAN will saturate the air with cruise, ballistic missiles, dozens at once from multiple directions. 

Iran will target Turkish air defenses and satellites before anything, so they will be overwhelmed and destroyed. 

On the other hand, Turkey does not have enough missiles to do this to Iran. This is the simple truth. They have a decent air force but half their pilots are imprisoned for life by Erdogan right now. 

So their airforce is also at half capacity. LOL 

He also keeps denying that Iran has nukes when nuclear experts say Iran is 4 weeks away from 1 bomb at the least. So if Iran wants, they can build several bombs in a 1 year period. 

Turkey is several years away from nukes so right there they have a knife we have a gun. It's over. That by itself ends it for them.



Shawnee said:


> Again not a technical answer and just being patriotic.


Stop lying. Actually Iran's Supreme Leader stated that Armenia should give back occupied lands to BAKU. 

You know why NATO won't help you ? Because you will start the war. But again WE will end it. 

You can't answer any questions or give technical answers. You just keep yapping about fantasies and some delusions of grandeur. 

You're trying to overlook the truth, but it is what it is. The truth is bigger than you my friend.



Titanium100 said:


> Erdogan is not the issue and never was the issue but the problem is your foreign policy and you are constantly seeking to provoke. You were constantly cheering on Armenia while Azeribaijan was fighting to regain some of it's territories which is a war you have no dog-fight in and again you were cheering on Haftar another war you have no dog-fight in. You are constantly seeking to provoke or slender in on matters that doesn't concern you. The venom being constantly spewed from this thread against Turkey is also well noted. You won't see Turks concerned about Iranian affairs. Turkey does Turkey But you are the one constantly diving your nose into other peoples stuff and matters.
> 
> I geninuely feel like you don't have the best interest or well wishes for other muslim countries or neighbouring countries. You were even seeking to provoke pakistan when it was engaged with India in 2019 saying they were behind attacks.
> 
> At the end of the day all this is your doing. You brought yourself thru this rabbit hole by pursuing policies and goals you thought you were not gonna face stiff resistance but you miscalculated

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> This guy is a ret@rd. Honestly. He has major delusions of grandeur regarding his nation. Iran actually has well rounded and potent air defenses, much MUCH better than Turkey.
> 
> Iran has too many missiles for Turkey's air defense system. IRAN will saturate the air with cruise, ballistic missiles, dozens at once from multiple directions.
> 
> Iran will target Turkish air defenses and satellites before anything, so they will be overwhelmed and destroyed.
> 
> On the other hand, Turkey does not have enough missiles to do this to Iran. This is the simple truth. They have a decent air force but half their pilots are imprisoned for life by Erdogan right now.
> 
> So their airforce is also at half capacity. LOL
> 
> He also keeps denying that Iran has nukes when nuclear experts say Iran is 4 weeks away from 1 bomb at the least. So if Iran wants, they can build several bombs in a 1 year period.
> 
> Turkey is several years away from nukes so right there they have a knife we have a gun. It's over. That by itself ends it for them.
> 
> 
> Stop lying. Actually Iran's Supreme Leader stated that Armenia should give back occupied lands to BAKU.
> 
> You know why NATO won't help you ? Because you will start the war. But again WE will end it.
> 
> You can't answer any questions or give technical answers. You just keep yapping about fantasies and some delusions of grandeur.
> 
> You're trying to overlook the truth, but it is what it is. The truth is bigger than you my friend.



Sounds like some pokemon or Dragon Ball-z Sequence. Can't even destroy a small base but is gonna destroy things. Yeah no! The Armenians thought they could level Baku. They were even saying that. There is just so much a rocket can and it is of insignificiant proportions. That is why the base was not destroyed. Father of all bombs can't even do much damage won't be able to destroy a football field

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Are those the cartoons that your mother allows you to watch at your age ? That's honestly what I'm guessing based on the way you talk nonsense. LOL So much rubbish it's unbelievable. Good comedy though I must commend you on that.



Titanium100 said:


> Sounds like some pokemon or Dragon Ball-z Sequence


----------



## Stryker1982

It was only a matter of time till they gazed at Iran. We all knew this was coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Shawnee said:


> A nation who begged for S400, cannot do a darn thing against barrage of missiles from underneath granite mountains.
> 
> *Kiss my nuclear arse.*



Firstly, didn't Iran beg for s300 for 10 years? I remember this to be the case. And they cant even shoot down turkish drones. Just ask Armenia. 

Iran is far from having nukes. Just read a thread on this forum where I am trying to convince Irnais that they should have nukes. But they say they dont need them. 

And we all agreed that if Iran tried to build nukes, Israel would just demolish the place. 

There is no chance Iran will get nukes without a major war with US and Israel first. 

In the meantime turkey has how many nukes? 50 or so at incirlik. only 2 of those nukes have more explosive power than all the explosives currently situated in the nation of iran. 

These are american nukes and coded, but they contain plutonium and trigger mechanisms. It would not take long for turkey to dissassemble then and put them into operation.

But I dont see why people are so upset, erdogan doesnt want to attack iran or take their territory.


----------



## SalarHaqq

@Shawnee Is this ^^^ actually a Turkish user trolling under a fake ID (you seemed to be alluding to it)? Wouldn't surprise me one bit. I am in fact interested in knowing what his suspected former user name is, if you are willing to share... Whatever his identity though, by now I've little doubt that he's trolling indeed, on top of demeaning Iran while at the same time pretending to be mean well.

Look at the repetition of debunked drivel and the choice of words that goes with it ("Iran begged Russia for ten years about the S-300"), the delusional thinking (Turkey just confiscating US nuclear warheads stationed on its soil), the self-contradicting rhetoric (Iran must acquire nuclear weapons to survive, but if Iran actually tries to do so, its enemies will destroy it), the brazen and erroneous claim that everyone "agreed" with his contention.

Much like this "Titanium100" character, whose profile picture went from a stylized letter "Z" (like "zionist") to a letter "Y" (like "Yahwe"), and 80%-90% of whose input here consists in trying to incite the Sunni Muslim majority against Iran, akin to user "500"'s agenda (with one single exception who does not post these days, even Arab users who de facto treat Iran as the primary enemy will not openly advocate normalization with the apartheid regime of Tel Aviv, but will spin utter nonsense about a "secret alliance" or "tacit understanding" between Iran and the zionist entity, thereby still refraining from explicitly endorsing the latter). I'm not making any definitive claims about this "Titanium100" person's origins, however for a supposed Muslim his antics are highly peculiar (and would make him a Muslim zionist), this much is certain.

Since the forum is not interested in having an Iranian moderator regulate this section (and since it will let lots of abuse against Iranians and friends of Iran go basically unchecked - up to takfir and open death threats), trolls are best not fed. Do not quote them, do not reply. Seeing how they are increasingly showing up in the Iranian section, this should tell you how desperate they have become about Iran's resilience and about the fact that there's not a damn thing the zionist entity and its American and regional vassals can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

LOL

1) Iran did not "beg" Russia for S300. Iran purchased it. Russia refused to give it to Iran. Iran took Russia to international court. In the end Russia gave Iran the S-300. There was no "begging"

2) Turkey has been on its hands and knees for 50 years trying to get into the EU. 50 years. WOW

3) Turkey lost 20+ drones in Libya vs LNA. Iran can 100% shoot down Turkish drones and jets

4) Iran can build nukes and there is nothing anyone can do about it. 4 weeks is all it will take for the first bomb. Iran can immediately take everything DEEP underground, underneath massive mountain ranges that even buster bunkers cannot penetrate.

ALso, Neither the US nor Israel even know where every single underground facility in Iran is located. They vowed "FIRE AND FURY" against North Korea. Nothing happened.

5) If Iran is attacked by Turkey, Israel / USA will sit down and watch. Why ? What's better to Zionists than two strong Muslim countries killing each other ? Why bother lifting a finger when Turkey / Iran will be doing the work for them ?

6) Turkey can't build any nukes. Turkey is several year away from getting Russia to build several nuclear power plants for billions of dollars. Those plants, Russian technicians will run the show and remove the fissile material. Turkey will have no access.

7) NATO is a defensive military alliance. NATO will do nothing for Turkey against Iran if Turkey attacks Iran first. Also right now EU/NATO are not happy with Turkey at all. They will do absolutely nothing for Turkey.

8) Nobody is upset. Iran will not initiate. However if Turkey starts the conflict out of territorial greed, Iran will end the conflict

9) Wars cost money and lots of it. Turkey is currently bankrupt. It's currency worthless and has no natural resources to fall back on. Iran has the 2nd largest reserves of natural gas and 4th largest reserves of crude on earth

10) Turkey has hundreds of missiles at most. Iran has thousands. Iran can saturate the air with their missiles. Iran has underground missile bunkers / tunnels under mountain ranges. Recently Iran unveiled a system that would launch missile out of silos like an assembly line. Turkey will keep getting hit everyday and won't be able to do anything to stop it.

11) Turkey has a better airforce than Iran, however Iran has a much more diverse, well rounded, numerous and potent air defense system overall. Turkey does not even have access to the S-400 algorithms and depends on Russian technicians to do the vital maintenance. That is one reason why Iran chose the S-300 over S-400.

12) Turkey's airforce is currently only working at half capacity. During the failed coup a few years ago, many pilots from the Turkish airforce took part. Many of those pilots are now in prison for life.

13) The first target will be Turkey's satellites, which Iran can shoot down easily with ballistic missiles, Turkey's air defenses and air bases, along with military and defense infrastructure. Turkey will have to go underground. Iran already has everything underground. Big difference.

14) What will happen when Iran gives PKK advanced ATGMs and MANPADS ? PKK will be able to destroy any Turkish tank and even shoot down helicopters and fighter jets.

15) In case of war there is a good chance all of Turkey's enemies will take advance of the situation by coordinating and attacking various Turkish fronts all at once.

16) Aside from the regular army and IRGC, Iran has the BASIJ paramilitary units, which number 1 million. They are well armed.

So tell me, how will Turkey deal with all of these issues and discrepancies ?



thetutle said:


> Firstly, didn't Iran beg for S300 for 10 years? I remember this to be the case. And they cant even shoot down turkish drones. Just ask Armenia.
> 
> Iran is far from having nukes. Just read a thread on this forum where I am trying to convince Irnais that they should have nukes. But they say they dont need them.
> 
> And we all agreed that if Iran tried to build nukes, Israel would just demolish the place.
> 
> There is no chance Iran will get nukes without a major war with US and Israel first.
> 
> In the meantime turkey has how many nukes? 50 or so at incirlik. only 2 of those nukes have more explosive power than all the explosives currently situated in the nation of iran.
> 
> These are american nukes and coded, but they contain plutonium and trigger mechanisms. It would not take long for turkey to dissassemble then and put them into operation.
> 
> But I dont see why people are so upset, erdogan doesnt want to attack iran or take their territory.


----------



## thetutle

SalarHaqq said:


> @Shawnee Is this ^^^ actually a Turkish user trolling under a fake ID (you seemed to be alluding to it)? Wouldn't surprise me one bit. I am in fact interested in knowing what his suspected former user name is, if you are willing to share... Whatever his identity though, by now I've little doubt that he's indeed trolling, on top of demeaning Iran.
> 
> Look at the repetition of debunked drivel and the choice of words that goes with it ("Iran begged Russia for ten years about the S-300"), the delusional thinking (Turkey just confiscating US nuclear warheads stationed on its soil), the self-contradicting rhetoric (Iran must acquire nuclear weapons to survive, but if Iran actually tries to do so, its enemies will destroy it), the brazen and erroneous claim that everyone "agreed" with his contention.
> 
> Much like this "Titanium100" character, whose profile picture went from a stylized letter "Z" (like "zionist") to a letter "Y" (like "Yahwe"), and 80%-90% of whose input here consists in trying to incite the Sunni Muslim majority against Iran (with one exception, even Arab users who de facto treat Iran as the primary enemy will not openly advocate normalization with the apartheid regime of Tel Aviv, but will spin utter nonsense about a "secret alliance" or "tacit understanding" between Iran and the zionist entity, thereby still refraining from explicitly endorsing of the latter). No idea what this "Titanium100" person's origins are, but for a supposed Muslim his antics are extraordinarily peculiar.
> 
> Since the forum is not interested in having an Iranian moderator regulate this section (and since it will let lots of abuse against Iranians and friends of Iran go basically unchecked- up to takfir and open death threats), trolls are best not fed. Do not quote them, do not reply. Seeing how they are increasingly showing up in the Iranian section should tell you how desperate they have become about Iran's resilience and about the fact that there's not a damn thing the zionist entity and its American and regional vassals can do.



What kind of moderator would you be if you erroneously accuse people of being someone else and using fake profiles.

You say that people insult iran, but facts are not an insult in any ordinary mind. Facts are just facts.

Like Iran demanding s300 for almost a decade. Iran made or order for s300 in 2007 and it was delivered in 2016? or so. so 9 years? And in 2020 we can see that s300 can't shoot down turkish baryaktar drones.

On the other hand Armenia had the updated s300 as early as 2005. Armenia was parading the s300's in 2011, Iran was sill waiting for them. This is not an insult to iran, unless facts are an insult.

So finally, Iran gets its s300 in what 2016? and we discover in 2020 that they are useless. And someone is making fun of Turkey for begging for the s400's. I mean come on.

As for nukes, I dont see a contradiction there. If you attempt to build them you will be attacked and destroyed. Please have no doubt about this. Go ahead and try. You will see pretty quickly. On the other hand if you do it without anyone knowing you will be ok and then you can threaten turkey and other countries.

So far, no-one is very scared of iran and seems to be assassinating its generals at will and its scientists on its soil. This is not a sign of fear but a sign of impunity.

So i dont know why so many are eager for Iran to attack turkey, the west is just waiting for an excuse to destroy your country. don't make it worse.

Nukes are based in turkey. Can turkey take them apart and use the plutonium and components to create a nuclear weapon? I'd say they can do it quicker than Iran can manufacture plutonium.

How much plutonium does Iran have? let me tell you. it has 0kg. Your Arak reactor had been dismantled. and any attempt to restart it will lead to immediate war. The nuclear deals allows you to start making plutonium in about 11 years, but it will not happen without a war. So despite this someone on this forum is threatening turkey with iranian nuclear weapons. lol please stop this comedy.

At the same time, Turkey has plutonium just sitting encased in a working nuclear weapon at incirlik. It can try to figure out how to decode the safety mechanisms or it can dismantle it and build its own using the same plutonium that Iran does not have.


----------



## sha ah

Iran bought S300. Russia refused to give it to Iran. Iran took Russia to international court. Russia finally gave Iran the S300. By the time Russia gave it to Iran, they gave Iran the newest variant.

Not all S300 are made equal. It's like comparing a C-130 Hercules from 1960 to one built today. There are multiple variants. Iran has the last, best version of the S300, right before the transition to S400.

They even offered Iran S400. Iran said NO. Why ? Turkey currently DOES NOT have access to algorithms. Russia can see everything and shut it down anytime. Turkish technicians do the vital maintenance. S300 Iran has full access and control.

Nuclear experts are saying that Iran is 4 weeks away from building a bomb. You know more than those experts about these issues ? LOL

If Iran wants to build nukes they will take it all underground in an unknown location, underneath mountain ranges that even bunker buster cannot penetrate

What happened to Trump attacking North Korea. He VOWED that he WOULD NOT allow them to build nukes. "FIRE AND FURY" In the end North Korea build them.

Turkey has no access to American nukes in Turkey. They are for NATO purposes. Turkey can't touch them. That's the hard truth. You are several years away from nukes. Iran is 4 weeks away.

NATO is a defensive military alliance. NATO / EU are not happy with Turkey's behavior right now. If Turkey attacks Iran or anyone else first, they will do NOTHING



thetutle said:


> What kind of moderator would you be if you erroneously accuse people of being someone else and using fake profiles.
> 
> You say that people insult iran, but facts are not an insult in any ordinary mind. Facts are just facts.
> 
> Like Iran demanding s300 for almost a decade. Iran made or order for s300 in 2007 and it was delivered in 2016? or so. so 9 years? And in 2020 we can see that s300 can't shoot down turkish baryaktar drones.
> 
> On the other hand Armenia had the updated s300 as early as 2005. Armenia was parading the s300's in 2011, Iran was sill waiting for them. This is not an insult to iran, unless facts are an insult.
> 
> So finally, Iran gets its s300 in what 2016? and we discover in 2020 that they are useless. And someone is making fun of Turkey for begging for the s400's. I mean come on.
> 
> As for nukes, I dont see a contradiction there. If you attempt to build them you will be attacked and destroyed. Please have no doubt about this. Go ahead and try. You will see pretty quickly. On the other hand if you do it without anyone knowing you will be ok and then you can threaten turkey and other countries.
> 
> So far, no-one is very scared of iran and seems to be assassinating its generals at will and its scientists on its soil. This is not a sign of fear but a sign of impunity.
> 
> So i dont know why so many are eager for Iran to attack turkey, the west is just waiting for an excuse to destroy your country. don't make it worse.
> 
> Nukes are based in turkey. Can turkey take them apart and use the plutonium and components to create a nuclear weapon? I'd say they can do it quicker than Iran can manufacture plutonium.
> 
> How much plutonium does Iran have? let me tell you. it has 0kg. Your Arak reactor had been dismantled. and any attempt to restart it will lead to immediate war. The nuclear deals allows you to start making plutonium in about 11 years, but it will not happen without a war. So despite this someone on this forum is threatening turkey with iranian nuclear weapons. lol please stop this comedy.
> 
> At the same time, Turkey has plutonium just sitting encased in a working nuclear weapon at incirlik. It can try to figure out how to decode the safety mechanisms or it can dismantle it and build its own using the same plutonium that Iran does not have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

thetutle said:


> What kind of moderator would you be if you erroneously accuse people of being someone else and using fake profiles.
> 
> You say that people insult iran, but facts are not an insult in any ordinary mind. Facts are just facts.
> 
> Like Iran demanding s300 for almost a decade. Iran made or order for s300 in 2007 and it was delivered in 2016? or so. so 9 years? And in 2020 we can see that s300 can't shoot down turkish baryaktar drones.
> 
> On the other hand Armenia had the updated s300 as early as 2005. Armenia was parading the s300's in 2011, Iran was sill waiting for them. This is not an insult to iran, unless facts are an insult.
> 
> So finally, Iran gets its s300 in what 2016? and we discover in 2020 that they are useless. And someone is making fun of Turkey for begging for the s400's. I mean come on.
> 
> As for nukes, I dont see a contradiction there. If you attempt to build them you will be attacked and destroyed. Please have no doubt about this. Go ahead and try. You will see pretty quickly. On the other hand if you do it without anyone knowing you will be ok and then you can threaten turkey and other countries.
> 
> So far, no-one is very scared of iran and seems to be assassinating its generals at will and its scientists on its soil. This is not a sign of fear but a sign of impunity.
> 
> So i dont know why so many are eager for Iran to attack turkey, the west is just waiting for an excuse to destroy your country. don't make it worse.
> 
> Nukes are based in turkey. Can turkey take them apart and use the plutonium and components to create a nuclear weapon? I'd say they can do it quicker than Iran can manufacture plutonium.
> 
> How much plutonium does Iran have? let me tell you. it has 0kg. Your Arak reactor had been dismantled. and any attempt to restart it will lead to immediate war. The nuclear deals allows you to start making plutonium in about 11 years, but it will not happen without a war. So despite this someone on this forum is threatening turkey with iranian nuclear weapons. lol please stop this comedy.
> 
> At the same time, Turkey has plutonium just sitting encased in a working nuclear weapon at incirlik. It can try to figure out how to decode the safety mechanisms or it can dismantle it and build its own using the same plutonium that Iran does not have.


You're raising some valid points, but there are many problems with your arguments:

1- Armenia has S300P and S300PS. S300P is at least 4 decades old and it has already become deprecated. It is known as SA-10 by NATO. S300PS is an improved version, but it is in no way comparable to S300PMU-2 that Iran received, which is generations more advanced than both S300P and S300PS.

2- Iran didn't really beg Russia to fulfill the agreement. Iran took the case to the UN arbitration court and requested for a 4 billion dollar damage while it was developing Bavar-373 in the meantime. Although Iran had initially purchased S300-PMU1, Iran received S300-PMU2 as well as new radars and EW systems like the Gamma-DE radar (67N6E) and Kvant 1L222 Avtobaza ELINT system from Russia.

3- The efficacy of a country's air defense does not depend only on the systems it uses, but also the arrangement and density of the systems in different layers. So, comparing Armenia's air defenses in the autonomous region of Artsakh to Iran's air defense systems is invalid. Even comparing Armenia's air defenses in the Artsakh region to Yerevan's air defense is invalid.

4- If you think that the West will bomb Iran for producing plutonium (for your information, Iran not only produced plutonium in 1990s, but also reprocessed plutonium at the time) but they will stay silent if Turkey decides to crack into the nuclear bombs that are kept under the NATO supervision, you are delusional. The moment that Turkey decides to in anyway mess with those nukes, which are under strict control and supervision by NATO agents, will be the moment that not only a coup will start, but a ground invasion of Turkey will be launched.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> LOL
> 
> 1) Iran did not "beg" Russia for S-300. Iran purchased it. Russia refused to give it to Iran. Iran took Russia to court. In the end Russia gave Iran the S-300. There was no "begging"
> 
> 2) Turkey has been on its hands and knees for 50 years trying to get into the EU. 50 years. WOW
> 
> 3) Turkey lost 20+ drones in Libya vs LNA. Iran can 100% shoot down Turkish drones and jets
> 
> 4) Iran can build nukes and there is nothing anyone can do about it. 4 weeks is all it will take for the first bomb. Iran can immediately take everything DEEP underground, underneath massive mountain ranges that even buster bunkers cannot penetrate. Neither the US nor Israel even know where every single underground facility in Iran is located. They vowed "FIRE AND FURY" against North Korea. Nothing happened.
> 
> 5) If Iran is attacked by Turkey, Israel / USA will sit down and watch. Why ? What's better to Zionists than two strong Muslim countries killing each other ? Why bother lifting a finger when Turkey / Iran will be doing the work for them ?
> 
> 6) Turkey can't build any nukes. Turkey is several year away from getting Russia to build several nuclear powerplants for billions of dollars. Those plants, Russian technicians will run the show and remove the fissile material. Turkey will have no access.
> 
> 7) NATO is a defensive military alliance. NATO will do nothing for Turkey against Iran if Turkey attacks Iran first. Also right now EU/NATO are not happy with Turkey at all. They will do absolutely nothing for Turkey.
> 
> 8) Nobody is upset. Iran will not initiate. However if Turkey starts the conflict out of territorial greed, Iran will end the conflict
> 
> 9) Wars cost money and lots of it. Turkey is currently bankrupt. It's currency worthless and has no natural resources to fall back on. Iran has the 2nd largest reserves of natural gas and 4th largest reserves of crude on earth
> 
> 10) Turkey has hundreds of missiles at most. Iran has thousands. Iran can saturate the air with their missiles. Iran has underground missile bunkers / tunnels under mountain ranges. Recently Iran unveiled a system that would launch missile out of silos like an assembly line. Turkey will keep getting hit everyday and won't be able to do anything to stop it.
> 
> 11) Turkey has a better airforce than Iran, however Iran has a much more diverse, well rounded, numerous and potent air defense system overall. Turkey does not even have access to the S-400 algorithms and depends on Russian technicians to do the vital maintenance. That is one reason why Iran chose the S-300 over S-400.
> 
> 12) Turkey's airforce is currently only working at half capacity. During the failed coup a few years ago, many pilots from the Turkish airforce took part. Many of those pilots are now in prison for life.
> 
> 13) The first target will be Turkey's satellites, which Iran can shoot down easily with ballistic missiles, Turkey's air defenses and air bases, along with military and defense infrastructure. Turkey will have to go underground. Iran already has everything underground. Big difference.
> 
> 14) What will happen when Iran gives PKK advanced ATGMs and MANPADS ? PKK will be able to destroy any Turkish tank and even shoot down helicopters and fighter jets.
> 
> 15) In case of war there is a good chance all of Turkey's enemies will take advance of the situation by coordinating and attacking various Turkish front all at once.
> 
> 16) Aside from the regular army and IRGC, Iran has the BASIJ paramilitary units, which number 1 million. They are well armed.
> 
> So tell me, how will Turkey deal with all of these issues and discrepancies ?



Please, do not waste your time engaging these characters. No matter how irrefutably you debunk their banter, they will play dumb and will keep repeating themselves to no end. As you noticed, their talking points range from debatable to biased, insufficiently informed and then downright delusional, interlaced with provocative vocabulary - this is simply because they aren't interested in constructive discussion but rather do they intend to troll. The more they are ignored, the less opportunity they will get to spam the Iranian section.

The good news is that this truly showcases the desperation of zionists and Turkey "fanboys". I don't see any Iranian users trolling in their section on here or in their own forums, since neither the Turkish regime nor even its American and zionist superiors have Iranians unsettled to such an extent. As they seem to be intruding more and more in the Iranian section, you can literally sense their desperation, which stems from the US and zionist regime's (let alone their regional client states') utter inability to defeat Iran.

____



> You're raising some valid points



I don't think so.

I mean, this sort of thing:



> The moment that Turkey decides to in anyway mess with those nukes, which are under strict control and supervision by NATO agents, will be the moment that not only a coup will start, but a ground invasion of Turkey will be launched.



...should be clear even to the average juvenile.

It's not possible to take seriously a person who pretends not to realize this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> They even offered Iran S400. Iran said NO. Why ? Turkey currently DOES NOT have access to algorithms. Russia can see everything and shut it down anytime. Turkish technicians do the vital maintenance. S300 Iran has full access and control.



I did not know that Russia gave Iran the source codes for these systems. I doubt they did. 



sha ah said:


> Nuclear experts are saying that Iran is 4 weeks away from building a bomb. You know more than those experts about these issues ? LOL



Iran 4 weeks away? I dont think so. How much plutonium do you have? Mow much highly enriched uranium? I'd say 0 kg and 0 kg. You think you can build a plutonium plant and enrich plutonium in 4 weeks? lol



sha ah said:


> If Iran wants to build nukes they will take it all underground in an unknown location, underneath mountain ranges that even bunker buster cannot penetrate



You can take it to the centre of the earth, but unless you have fissile material, there will be no nukes built.



sha ah said:


> What happened to Trump attacking North Korea. He VOWED that he WOULD NOT allow them to build nukes. "FIRE AND FURY" In the end North Korea build them.



Noth korea exploded a nuke 10 years before trump came to power. You must be confused. 



sha ah said:


> Turkey has no access to American nukes in Turkey. They are for NATO purposes. Turkey can't touch them. That's the hard truth. You are several years away from nukes. Iran is 4 weeks away.



I am not several years away from a nuke. One of my countries (Australia) is several weeks away from a nuke. if needed UK would give us one in 20 hours. 

My outer country (Bosnia) is a few centuries away from a nuke. 



sha ah said:


> NATO is a defensive military alliance. NATO / EU are not happy with Turkey's behavior right now. If Turkey attacks Iran or anyone else first, they will do NOTHING



They will protect turkey. they don't want it to fall into the wrong hands. And nato will use nay excuse to attack iran. I think its fairly safe to say that Turkey is much much stronger than Iran.


----------



## thetutle

Arian said:


> 1- Armenia has S300P and S300PS. S300P is at least 4 decades old and it has already become deprecated. It is known as SA-10 by NATO. S300PS is an improved version, but it is in no way comparable to S300PMU-2 that Iran received, which is generations more advanced than both S300P and S300PS.



This is really difficult to prove and based upon a lot of assumptions. Armenia is to russia what Israel is to America. Russia would go to war to protect Armenia. It will not go to war to protect Iran. In fact it has previously attacked and occupied Iran. Iran is a rival to russia. Armenia is their pet. this fact helps us guess who has the better version of the missiles. 



Arian said:


> 2- Iran didn't really beg Russia to fulfill the agreement. Iran took the case to the UN arbitration court and requested for a 4 billion dollar damage while it was developing Bavar-373 in the meantime. Although Iran had initially purchased S300-PMU1, Iran received S300-PMU2 as well as new radars and EW systems like the Gamma-DE radar (67N6E) and Kvant 1L222 Avtobaza ELINT system from Russia.



you will agree that at some point Russia was decades and decades in front of Iran in AA missile tech. It would be a huge assumption to conclude that Iran has closed or is significantly closing that gap. We have seen Russian tech thoughout the decades and its junk when faced with western firepower. I would bet everything I have that Irans AA tech is woefully inadequate vs Turkey let alone Israel or USA. 



Arian said:


> 3- The efficacy of a country's air defense does not depend only on the systems it uses, but also the arrangement and density of the systems in different layers. So, comparing Armenia's air defenses in the autonomous region of Artsakh to Iran's air defense systems is invalid. Even comparing Armenia's air defenses in the Artsakh region to Yerevan's air defense is invalid.



True on the point of density theoretically, but iran is so huge and its defences are spread out. Artshak is tiny and a battery in yerevan has coverage over artshak. Im not sure who has the more dense coverage. Again, if you faced US airpower. god help you. Turkey would have trouble, but we have seen the Bayraktar to be very effective. but Iran also has drones that can defeat the patriots so, Iran is not defenceless. at flats against turkey. 



Arian said:


> 4- If you think that the West will bomb Iran for producing plutonium (for your information, Iran not only produced plutonium in 1990s, but also reprocessed plutonium at the time) but they will stay silent if Turkey decides to crack into the nuclear bombs that are kept under the NATO supervision, you are delusional. The moment that Turkey decides to in anyway mess with those nukes, which are under strict control and supervision by NATO agents, will be the moment that not only a coup will start, but a ground invasion of Turkey will be launched.



Of course Turkey would be invaded if it went for the bomb. As would germany, japan, south korea, Iran. etc. I'm just saying it would have the fissile material before Iran. It would have to re-machine the plutonium after it picked up the pieces that would be scattered after an attempt to block the bombs. but if it put its mind to it, it would have the first working bomb in a week perhaps. 

Iran on the other hand would have to get plutonium. that would take hmmm perhaps a few years. It could get a uranium bomb quicker, but not a quick as turkey is able to get its plutonium bomb. 

On the other hand turkey doesnt have any enrichment facilities that I know, nor uranium mines. So it would not be able to build its own nukes from scratch. Iran is much further ahead in that regard.


----------



## sha ah

You're the only one confused here. You are badly confused.

NOBODY will sell a currently belligerent Turkey a nuclear weapon. Neither now nor especially during a war. That's the truth. Australia ? NUKES ? WTF are you saying ?



does australia have nukes ? - Buscar con Google



*Australia does* not possess any *nuclear weapons* and is not seeking to become a *nuclear weapons* state

from GOOGLE



what is the key ingredient in anuclear bomb - Buscar con Google



The key ingredient in a *nuclear* bomb is *enriched uranium* — or plutonium

from GOOGLE



how much enriched uranium does it take to build a nuclear bomb - Buscar con Google



To *make* a *weapon*, the Arms Control Association estimates Iran *would* need more than 2,300 pounds (1043 KG) of *uranium enriched*

1 nuclear bomb requires atleast approx 1043 KG of enriched uraninium. Iran currently has more than 2400 KG, almost enough for 2 nuclear bombs.









Explainer: How close is Iran to producing a nuclear bomb?


A 2015 nuclear deal between Iran and world powers is being eroded and efforts to revive the pact face a new challenge with the killing of Tehran's top nuclear scientist.




www.reuters.com





The IAEA report in November put the stockpile at 2,442.9 kg. Right now Iran has enough for 2 nuclear bombs.









Iran would have enough fissile material for nuclear bomb by year's end, U.S. official says


***




www.haaretz.com





*Iran Would Have Enough Fissile Material for Nuclear Bomb by Year's End, U.S. Official Says *









Don't Let the S-400/F-35 Challenge Ruin Relations Between Turkey and America


Turkey and the United States face a strategic imperative to salvage their relationship. Neither country’s interests, however much they fail to align otherwise, would be well-served by watching a permanently weakened NATO bleed out at the hands of Russia.




nationalinterest.org





Turkey does not, and will not in the foreseeable future, have any technical involvement in the primary maintenance of the Russian system, as there has been no technology transfer concerning the S-400’s algorithms or design. This bitter reality can be succinctly expressed; in the absence of a comprehensive technology transfer or co-production package, Turkish defense planners will never fully know what the Russian strategic SAM system is doing in Turkey, including whether it has any cyber or electronic backdoors clandestinely transferring data on NATO military assets to Moscow. In specific terms, this means one cannot rule out the risk of the S-400 studying and reporting back to Moscow regarding the F-35’s stealth features, which would endanger the U.S.-allied global fleet from Western Europe to Eastern Asia









Iran Charges Russia With Selling Out its Air Defense Secrets to Israel


The Islamic Republic says Russia sold codes to Israel that neutralize its air defenses.




www.popularmechanics.com





Iran managed to change the codes on its own supplied S-300 missile systems, then sent engineers to Syria to change the codes on unspecified Syrian air defense systems.



thetutle said:


> I did not know that Russia gave Iran the source codes for these systems. I doubt they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran 4 weeks away? I dont think so. How much plutonium do you have? Mow much highly enriched uranium? I'd say 0 kg and 0 kg. You think you can build a plutonium plant and enrich plutonium in 4 weeks? lol
> 
> 
> 
> You can take it to the centre of the earth, but unless you have fissile material, there will be no nukes built.
> 
> 
> 
> Noth korea exploded a nuke 10 years before trump came to power. You must be confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not several years away from a nuke. One of my countries (Australia) is several weeks away from a nuke. if needed UK would give us one in 20 hours.
> 
> My outer country (Bosnia) is a few centuries away from a nuke.
> 
> 
> 
> They will protect turkey. they don't want it to fall into the wrong hands. And nato will use nay excuse to attack iran. I think its fairly safe to say that Turkey is much much stronger than Iran.





thetutle said:


> I did not know that Russia gave Iran the source codes for these systems. I doubt they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran 4 weeks away? I dont think so. How much plutonium do you have? Mow much highly enriched uranium? I'd say 0 kg and 0 kg. You think you can build a plutonium plant and enrich plutonium in 4 weeks? lol
> 
> 
> 
> You can take it to the centre of the earth, but unless you have fissile material, there will be no nukes built.
> 
> 
> 
> Noth korea exploded a nuke 10 years before trump came to power. You must be confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not several years away from a nuke. One of my countries (Australia) is several weeks away from a nuke. if needed UK would give us one in 20 hours.
> 
> My outer country (Bosnia) is a few centuries away from a nuke.
> 
> 
> 
> They will protect turkey. they don't want it to fall into the wrong hands. And nato will use nay excuse to attack iran. I think its fairly safe to say that Turkey is much much stronger than Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

It is internationally known which precise variant of S-300 Armenia and Iran currently posses.

Stop trying to create ambiguity out of something that is crystal clear

Russian export variants used insufficiently against a super power ? LOL

Iran was able to easily bypass hundreds of billions of dollars worth of PAC-3 Patriot missile batteries in the heart of Saudi Arabia and hit an Aramco facility.

Does that mean that the American Patriot SAM system is purely JUNK ? Completely USELESS ? Or was it based on specific circumstances and timing ?

If Russia makes junk then why did Turkey spend a fortune on the S-400 when they won't even give you the codes

Yes Iran has made great strides in building air defense systems. How did Iran take down the RQ-7 ? RQ-4 ? MAGIC ?









Why Iran Is Quite Capable Of "Shooting-Down" US’ Most Advanced Fighter Jets Like F-35s & F-22 Raptors?


Iran possesses a reliably extensive air defence network, bolstered in part by the indigenously produced missile systems and through imports from Russia and China. According to the USA’s Department of Defence, the country’s missile forces are the largest in the Middle-East. The expansion of...




eurasiantimes.com





*World*
*Why Iran Is Quite Capable Of “Shooting-Down” US’ Most Advanced Fighter Jets Like F-35s & F-22 Raptors?*

*Iran possesses a reliably extensive air defence network, bolstered in part by the indigenously produced missile systems and through imports from Russia and China. According to the USA’s Department of Defence, the country’s missile forces are the largest in the Middle-East.*

So if Iran can shoot down F-35 and F-22, you think your F-16's from 1980's would be any issue ? LOL

STOP with your rubbish. Plutonium is not an absolute requirement in order to build a nuclear weapon.

You can use either enriched Plutonium or enriched Uranium.

According to a report, in November Iran almost had enough fissile material (enriched Uranium) to build 2 nuclear bombs. 

Currently Iran has enough fissile material for 2 bombs. Should Iran choose to build nuclear weapons, it would only take a few weeks for the process. This is a known fact. I've already proven this to you in the other post.

Not every country that goes for the BOMB would be invaded. It depends who, when how ? If Turkey were to try to take the US / NATO nuclear weapons stationed in Turkey by "force" then yes of course the US would intervene and brutalize Turkey.

The US promised to attack and stop North Korea. They did not.

They will most likely not stop nations that are firm allies like Germany or Japan. However because those two nations roles in WW2, who knows.

If Turkey were to try developing nuclear weapons by itself, they would impose sanctions on you, just like Iran.

However currently you are several years away at the moment. That is the bitter, hard truth.



thetutle said:


> This is really difficult to prove and based upon a lot of assumptions. Armenia is to russia what Israel is to America. Russia would go to war to protect Armenia. It will not go to war to protect Iran. In fact it has previously attacked and occupied Iran. Iran is a rival to russia. Armenia is their pet. this fact helps us guess who has the better version of the missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> you will agree that at some point Russia was decades and decades in front of Iran in AA missile tech. It would be a huge assumption to conclude that Iran has closed or is significantly closing that gap. We have seen Russian tech thoughout the decades and its junk when faced with western firepower. I would bet everything I have that Irans AA tech is woefully inadequate vs Turkey let alone Israel or USA.
> 
> 
> 
> True on the point of density theoretically, but iran is so huge and its defences are spread out. Artshak is tiny and a battery in yerevan has coverage over artshak. Im not sure who has the more dense coverage. Again, if you faced US airpower. god help you. Turkey would have trouble, but we have seen the Bayraktar to be very effective. but Iran also has drones that can defeat the patriots so, Iran is not defenceless. at flats against turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Turkey would be invaded if it went for the bomb. As would germany, japan, south korea, Iran. etc. I'm just saying it would have the fissile material before Iran. It would have to re-machine the plutonium after it picked up the pieces that would be scattered after an attempt to block the bombs. but if it put its mind to it, it would have the first working bomb in a week perhaps.
> 
> Iran on the other hand would have to get plutonium. that would take hmmm perhaps a few years. It could get a uranium bomb quicker, but not a quick as turkey is able to get its plutonium bomb.
> 
> On the other hand turkey doesnt have any enrichment facilities that I know, nor uranium mines. So it would not be able to build its own nukes from scratch. Iran is much further ahead in that regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

thetutle said:


> This is really difficult to prove and based upon a lot of assumptions. Armenia is to russia what Israel is to America. Russia would go to war to protect Armenia. It will not go to war to protect Iran. In fact it has previously attacked and occupied Iran. Iran is a rival to russia. Armenia is their pet. this fact helps us guess who has the better version of the missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> you will agree that at some point Russia was decades and decades in front of Iran in AA missile tech. It would be a huge assumption to conclude that Iran has closed or is significantly closing that gap. We have seen Russian tech thoughout the decades and its junk when faced with western firepower. I would bet everything I have that Irans AA tech is woefully inadequate vs Turkey let alone Israel or USA.
> 
> 
> 
> True on the point of density theoretically, but iran is so huge and its defences are spread out. Artshak is tiny and a battery in yerevan has coverage over artshak. Im not sure who has the more dense coverage. Again, if you faced US airpower. god help you. Turkey would have trouble, but we have seen the Bayraktar to be very effective. but Iran also has drones that can defeat the patriots so, Iran is not defenceless. at flats against turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Turkey would be invaded if it went for the bomb. As would germany, japan, south korea, Iran. etc. I'm just saying it would have the fissile material before Iran. It would have to re-machine the plutonium after it picked up the pieces that would be scattered after an attempt to block the bombs. but if it put its mind to it, it would have the first working bomb in a week perhaps.
> 
> Iran on the other hand would have to get plutonium. that would take hmmm perhaps a few years. It could get a uranium bomb quicker, but not a quick as turkey is able to get its plutonium bomb.
> 
> On the other hand turkey doesnt have any enrichment facilities that I know, nor uranium mines. So it would not be able to build its own nukes from scratch. Iran is much further ahead in that regard.



That's not difficult to prove at all. As long as we are discussing public knowledge, everyone knows what kinds of arms Armenia has. Armenia has only S300P and S300PS versions. If you want to discuss undisclosed knowledge, then Iran may very well have hydrogen bombs. But we can't discuss undisclosed things because they can't be verified. As long as knowledge in public domain is concerned, what I said is valid and can be confirmed easily.

Iran's air defense has proved itself times and times again by shooting down and capturing tens of advanced US drones from Scan Eagle to Global Hawk and RQ-170. Most of these incidents, including the latest two, have been confirmed by the United States and others. RQ-170 alone surpasses any technology that Turkey can develop in the next 2 decades. Turkey has lost numerous drones in Libya and Armenia. Russian militarists estimate Turkish loss to over 30 drones. Most notably, Turkey lost the Bayraktar TB2 drone signed by Recep.

Your argument is wrong. A country's wide area only adds to its military depth, not the other way around. If a potential enemy wants to get close to a site of value in Iran, it has to penetrate through several layers of the Iranian air defense before reaching that point. This argument simply does not apply to a small territory like Artsakh.

In weeks? More like in months or years. If Turkey in anyway disintegrates one of the bombs, assembling it again will be a huge problem as Turkey is not known to have the technology or the know-how to reassemble it. The only way that could work is if Turkey is careful enough that it does not damage even the tiniest parts of the bomb. And as I said, if Turkey in anyway attempts to do that and the NATO supervisors inform the NATO of such an attempt, they will be invaded militarily. Turkey has a history of successful coups by the military against the government. Let's not forget that.

You don't need plutonium to build a gun-type A bomb. Iran has nearly about 1,500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium according to the last IAEA report which was published months ago. By now, Iran probably has over 2,000 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium. Let's say that Iran has only 1,500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium based on months ago. Now let's do some calculations:

If Iran wants to feed its 1,500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium, stockpiled as UF6, to acquire weapon grade uranium (90% enriched uranium), it will result in almost 72 kilograms of HEU after a year, requiring a SWU of 4,590.
Iran's current enrichment capacity is slightly more than 8,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year. Iran can increase that enrichment capacity to over 19,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year in a really short time if it re-installs the centrifuges it disassembled after the JCPOA.
With an enrichment capacity of 19,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year, and its 1500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium which was verified by the IAEA months ago, Iran will have enough fissile material for a nuclear bomb (nearly 50 kilograms of HEU), in about 6 weeks.
You can verify my calculations independently using URENCO's calculator at here: https://www.urenco.com/swu-calculator

Also, don't forget that Iran can produce more advanced centrifuges than IR-1 and IR-2. Iran's IR-2m and IR-6 centrifuges are much more advanced. Iran can produce 60 IR-6 centrifuges per day, adding an enrichment capacity of 300 - 360 SWU UF6 Kg/year to Iran's current capacity each day.

I read in one of your other posts that you had said Iran had no fissile material (you specifically said 0 kg of plutonium and 0 kg of uranium). That shows that you are not following Iran's nuclear program closely. I refer you to the IAEA reports. Also, let's not forget that Iran's Bushehr nuclear reactor is operating and if Iran decides to use it as a breeder reactor, it can produce over 100 kilograms of plutonium per year (which is enough for nearly 20 bombs per year after plutonium reprocessing). Also, technologically, Iran has already mastered implosion techniques required for plutonium bombs since late 1990s. I can provide you with more information if you wish, but you can start here if you are interested in learning more about Iran's nuclear program:


https://www.iranwatch.org/sites/default/files/final_nuclear_report.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

SOURCE:









Explainer: How close is Iran to producing a nuclear bomb?


A 2015 nuclear deal between Iran and world powers is being eroded and efforts to revive the pact face a new challenge with the killing of Tehran's top nuclear scientist.




www.reuters.com





The IAEA report in November put the stockpile at 2,442.9 kg. That means that by now Iran surely has enough fissile material to build 2 bombs within a few weeks.



Arian said:


> That's not difficult to prove at all. As long as we are discussing public knowledge, everyone knows what kinds of arms Armenia has. Armenia has only S300P and S300PS versions. If you want to discuss undisclosed knowledge, then Iran may very well have hydrogen bombs. But we can't discuss undisclosed things because they can't be verified. As long as knowledge in public domain is concerned, what I said is valid and can be confirmed easily.
> 
> Iran's air defense has proved itself times and times again by shooting down and capturing tens of advanced US drones from Scan Eagle to Global Hawk and RQ-170. Most of these incidents, including the latest two, have been confirmed by the United States and others. RQ-170 alone surpasses any technology that Turkey can develop in the next 2 decades. Turkey has lost numerous drones in Libya and Armenia. Russian militarists estimate Turkish loss to over 30 drones. Most notably, Turkey lost the Bayraktar TB2 drone signed by Recep.
> 
> Your argument is wrong. A country's wide area only adds to its military depth, not the other way around. If a potential enemy wants to get close to a site of value in Iran, it has to penetrate through several layers of the Iranian air defense before reaching that point. This argument simply does not apply to a small territory like Artsakh.
> 
> In weeks? More like in months or years. If Turkey in anyway disintegrates one of the bombs, assembling it again will be a huge problem as Turkey is not known to have the technology or the know-how to reassemble it. The only way that could work is if Turkey is careful enough that it does not damage even the tiniest parts of the bomb. And as I said, if Turkey in anyway attempts to do that and the NATO supervisors inform the NATO of such an attempt, they will be invaded militarily. Turkey has a history of successful coups by the military against the government. Let's not forget that.
> 
> You don't need plutonium to build a gun-type A bomb. Iran has nearly about 1,500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium according to the last IAEA report which was published months ago. By now, Iran probably has over 2,000 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium. Let's say that Iran has only 1,500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium based on months ago. Now let's do some calculations:
> 
> If Iran wants to feed its 1,500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium, stockpiled as UF6, to acquire weapon grade uranium (90% enriched uranium), it will result in almost 72 kilograms of HEU after a year, requiring a SWU of 4,590.
> Iran's current enrichment capacity is slightly more than 8,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year. Iran can increase that enrichment capacity to over 19,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year in a really short time if it re-installs the centrifuges it disassembled after the JCPOA.
> With an enrichment capacity of 19,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year, and its 1500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium which was verified by the IAEA months ago, Iran will have enough fissile material for a nuclear bomb (nearly 50 kilograms of HEU), in about 6 weeks.
> You can verify my calculations independently using URENCO's calculator at here: https://www.urenco.com/swu-calculator
> 
> Also, don't forget that Iran can produce more advanced centrifuges than IR-1 and IR-2. Iran's IR-2m and IR-6 centrifuges are much more advanced. Iran can produce 60 IR-6 centrifuges per day, adding an enrichment capacity of 300 - 360 SWU UF6 Kg/year to Iran's current capacity each day.
> 
> I read in one of your other posts that you had said Iran had no fissile material (you specifically said 0 kg of plutonium and 0 kg of uranium). That shows that you are not following Iran's nuclear program closely. I refer you to the IAEA reports. Also, let's not forget that Iran's Bushehr nuclear reactor is operating and if Iran decides to use it as a breeder reactor, it can produce over 100 kilograms of plutonium per year (which is enough for nearly 20 bombs per year after plutonium reprocessing). Also, technologically, Iran has already mastered implosion techniques required for plutonium bombs since late 1990s. I can provide you with more information if you wish, but you can start here if you are interested in learning more about Iran's nuclear program:
> 
> 
> https://www.iranwatch.org/sites/default/files/final_nuclear_report.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> You're the only one confused here. You are badly confused.
> 
> NOBODY will sell a currently belligerent Turkey a nuke. Neither now or especially during a war. That's the truth.



Again, it appears it is you who are confused. I never said anyone would sell a nuke to turkey. That is something you've just invented now. 



sha ah said:


> Australia ? NUKES ? WTF are you saying ?
> 
> does australia have nukes ? - بحث Google
> *Australia does* not possess any *nuclear weapons* and is not seeking to become a *nuclear weapons* state
> 
> from GOOGLE
> 
> what is the key ingredient in anuclear bomb - بحث Google



Australia with britain tested british nuclear weapons in the 1950's. And had enrichment centrifuges in 1970's Now it can enrich uranium with lasers. and has about 30% of the worlds uranium reserves. It doesn't not want or seek nuclear weapons. But it is an english speaking white country populated mainly by english people. The rest are Scottish irish's and welsh, and other europeans. The head of state is the Queen of Australia, she is also the head of the armed forces. She is called Queen Elizabeth II and lives in London. She can dismiss a government and do all sorts of things. 

Whatever Australia needed, UK would give it within 20 hours, i.e. as long as it takes a plane to fly to Australia from a military base in England. Money, gold, nukes, whatever. 

It is the same people, same monarch and and an extension of one another. So if Australia needed nukes it could build it themselves, it has all the data form the early tests. but UK would help it as if its the same country. It almost is. 



sha ah said:


> The key ingredient in a *nuclear* bomb is *enriched uranium* — or plutonium
> 
> from GOOGLE
> 
> how much enriched uranium does it take to build a nuclear bomb - بحث Google
> To *make* a *weapon*, the Arms Control Association estimates Iran *would* need more than 2,300 pounds (1043 KG) of *uranium enriched*
> 
> 1 nuclear bomb requires atleast approx 1043 KG of enriched uraninium. Iran currently has more than 2400 KG



google was not very specific. What you need for a bomb is "highly enriched uranium" and you have approximately 0 kg of that stuff. give or take a few micrograms. 

You also have approximately 0 kg of plutonium. give or take a few micrograms. 



sha ah said:


> Turkey does not, and will not in the foreseeable future, have any technical involvement in the primary maintenance of the Russian system, as there has been no technology transfer concerning the S-400’s algorithms or design. This bitter reality can be succinctly expressed; in the absence of a comprehensive technology transfer or co-production package, Turkish defense planners will never fully know what the Russian strategic SAM system is doing in Turkey, including whether it has any cyber or electronic backdoors clandestinely transferring data on NATO military assets to Moscow. In specific terms, this means one cannot rule out the risk of the S-400 studying and reporting back to Moscow regarding the F-35’s stealth features, which would endanger the U.S.-allied global fleet from Western Europe to Eastern Asia



True.



sha ah said:


> Iran managed to change the codes on its own supplied S-300 missile systems, then sent engineers to Syria to change the codes on unspecified Syrian air defense systems.



Well the codes are so well changed that Israel keeps bombing targets in Syria without a single plane shot down. So I presume Iran would have the same success with its systems against an advanced military. Like Turkey, Israel, and especially USA.


----------



## thetutle

Arian said:


> Iran's air defense has proved itself times and times again by shooting down and capturing tens of advanced US drones from Scan Eagle to Global Hawk and RQ-170. Most of these incidents, including the latest two, have been confirmed by the United States and others. RQ-170 alone surpasses any technology that Turkey can develop in the next 2 decades. Turkey has lost numerous drones in Libya and Armenia. Russian militarists estimate Turkish loss to over 30 drones. Most notably, Turkey lost the Bayraktar TB2 drone signed by Recep.



Iran has good drones. We know they evaded patriots in Saudi. We also know that their air defence shot down an airliner full or iranians. So I can predict that when facing a large advanced military, Iran are in deep deep trouble when it comes to Air defence. 

Turkey lost 2 Bayraktar in armenian occupied lands. Russian air defence was totally useless. Not so different form patriots in Saudi Arabia. I think these weapons exports that america makes are just there to milk their lesser allies. The Air defence USA gives to israel is free. The air defence Russia gives to Armenia is free. 

From the Is conclude that Patriots in Israel probably work pretty good. but s300 anywhere are useless as they failed in Armenia. 



Arian said:


> In weeks? More like in months or years. If Turkey in anyway disintegrates one of the bombs, assembling it again will be a huge problem as Turkey is not known to have the technology or the know-how to reassemble it. The only way that could work is if Turkey is careful enough that it does not damage even the tiniest parts of the bomb. And as I said, if Turkey in anyway attempts to do that and the NATO supervisors inform the NATO of such an attempt, they will be invaded militarily. Turkey has a history of successful coups by the military against the government. Let's not forget that.



Turkey would not be able to reassemble a disintegrated bomb. They would have to collect the plutonium scattered around the room after the bomb is blown up by the safety mechanism (sub critical explosion of course). Refine the plutonium it in some sort of a milling process. construct their own implosion device and they would have a bomb.

Naturally, Turkey would develop an implosion device before they took such a drastic step. 

You don't steal nukes form the US without a pretty good plan first. 

US would invade in about 2-3 weeks with everything they have. I think turkey would have a nuke by then. or they better have a nuke by then or they are totally FUBAR. 



Arian said:


> You don't need plutonium to build a gun-type A bomb. Iran has nearly about 1,500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium according to the last IAEA report which was published months ago. By now, Iran probably has over 2,000 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium. Let's say that Iran has only 1,500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium based on months ago. Now let's do some calculations:
> 
> If Iran wants to feed its 1,500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium, stockpiled as UF6, to acquire weapon grade uranium (90% enriched uranium), it will result in almost 72 kilograms of HEU after a year, requiring a SWU of 4,590.
> Iran's current enrichment capacity is slightly more than 8,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year. Iran can increase that enrichment capacity to over 19,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year in a really short time if it re-installs the centrifuges it disassembled after the JCPOA.
> With an enrichment capacity of 19,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year, and its 1500 kilograms of 4.5% enriched uranium which was verified by the IAEA months ago, Iran will have enough fissile material for a nuclear bomb (nearly 50 kilograms of HEU), in about 6 weeks.
> You can verify my calculations independently using URENCO's calculator at here: https://www.urenco.com/swu-calculator



Interesting calculations. I trust them. so one bomb in 6 weeks? without installing additional centrifuges. That would be an atomic bomb? gun type A bomb.

Without new centrifuges, how many could they build in the next 3 months?



Arian said:


> Also, don't forget that Iran can produce more advanced centrifuges than IR-1 and IR-2. Iran's IR-2m and IR-6 centrifuges are much more advanced. Iran can produce 60 IR-6 centrifuges per day, adding an enrichment capacity of 300 - 360 SWU UF6 Kg/year to Iran's current capacity each day.



ok.



Arian said:


> I read in one of your other posts that you had said Iran had no fissile material (you specifically said 0 kg of plutonium and 0 kg of uranium). That shows that you are not following Iran's nuclear program closely. I refer you to the IAEA reports. Also, let's not forget that Iran's Bushehr nuclear reactor is operating and if Iran decides to use it as a breeder reactor, it can produce over 100 kilograms of plutonium per year (which is enough for nearly 20 bombs per year after plutonium reprocessing). Also, technologically, Iran has already mastered implosion techniques required for plutonium bombs since late 1990s. I can provide you with more information if you wish, but you can start here if you are interested in learning more about Iran's nuclear program:
> https://www.iranwatch.org/sites/default/files/final_nuclear_report.pdf



If Bushehr becomes a breeder reactor, and they find out, it will be gone the same day they discover this fact. i promise you. 

so I say iran has 0 kg of plutonium. give or take a few micrograms, right now. Am I wrong or an i right? If I am wrong, how many kilograms do you say they have right now?


----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> It is internationally known which precise variant of S-300 Armenia and Iran currently posses.



How is this known? does armenia allow journalists to inspect the source code of the defence systems?



sha ah said:


> Iran was able to easily bypass hundreds of billions of dollars worth of PAC-3 Patriot missile batteries in the heart of Saudi Arabia and hit an Aramco facility.
> 
> Does that mean that the American Patriot SAM system is purely JUNK ? Completely USELESS ? Or was it based on specific circumstances and timing ?



Iran has good drones. I said that. and yes Patriots sold to Saudi Arabia and other Arabs are useless junk. America does not trust those clowns with any weapon more sophisticated than a bone saw. They are just milking cows for the US defence industry. The moment they stop buying the junk they will be overthrown and a new sucker will come and replace the current suckers. 

Looks like the Gulf states need anti missile defence upgrade, welcome Boeing. looks like they need to fix the oil infrastructure destroyed by iran, welcome chevron, Honeywell, etc. 



sha ah said:


> If Russia makes junk then why did Turkey spend a fortune on the S-400 when they won't even give you the codes



Turkey will try to reverse engineer what it can. gain insights into the manufacturing process of the missiles and radars, chips. They will work on some level and have some effectiveness. and turkey will practice how to destroy the system. Of course the russian s400 would be much more effective, thats why they didn't just sell them one of the shelf. they took like a year and a half to develop a downgraded version just for turkey. 

But Turkey can still learn from it. Its probably good enough to shoot down some syrian, arab or greek planes if needed. Maybe even some missiles. The s400 would not be completely useless.


----------



## Dariush the Great

@sha ah What he says in here that is wrong ? He is saying, shoot directly at the Americans, kill 30,40 of them and proudly announce it to the whole world.. just like what the US did to Soleimani. He is saying be a man and not a coward. I agree with this part of his post.



Titanium100 said:


> If you want these Israelis and the non-believers to respect you then you gotta give it back. Example if you strike Israel once it will immediately stop bullying you or striking your forces everywhere. You gotta draw a redline and this concerns also the US. Remember to not use some fake ragtag militias as cover-up do it yourself and release a statement saying this was a retaliation.. Stand up for yourself


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> @sha ah What he says in here that is wrong ? He is saying, shoot directly at the Americans, kill 30,40 of them and proudly announce it to the whole world.. just like what the US did to Soleimani. He is saying be a man and not a coward. I agree with this part of his post.



Do you know which part is wrong.
*He says something else in the Turkish forum.
They say we should covertly and overtly help Israel against Iran. The comment gets 6 likes in a forum of like 10 members.*

That part you do not know of. They like to see our war.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> Do you know which part is wrong.
> *He says something else in the Turkish forum.
> They say we should covertly and overtly help Israel against Iran. The comment gets 6 likes in a forum of like 10 members.*
> 
> That part you do not know of. They like to see our war.


I am talking specifically about what he said regarding Iranian retaliation. He is saying Iran should openly kill Americans and humiliate them. What part of this is wrong ? Focus on this part.


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> Do you know which part is wrong.
> *He says something else in the Turkish forum.
> They say we should covertly and overtly help Israel against Iran. The comment gets 6 likes in a forum of like 10 members.*
> 
> That part you do not know of. They like to see our war.


Just click ignore and stay out of their roach den; they are what they are and it is vital for Iranians and other Humans to be be constantly vigilant against that dirty country and the kind of dirty low lives that you mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> I am talking specifically about what he said regarding Iranian retaliation. He is saying Iran should openly kill Americans and humiliate them. What part of this is wrong ? Focus on this part.



First,
An answer is given when the question is asked in good faith.

Second,
They chickened out when Russia threatened them and humiliated them multiple times. 
Also when Americans hooded their soldiers, humiliated Erdogan in a letter and also over the American pastor.
They are the last one to give such advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

thetutle said:


> Iran has good drones. We know they evaded patriots in Saudi. We also know that their air defence shot down an airliner full or iranians. So I can predict that when facing a large advanced military, Iran are in deep deep trouble when it comes to Air defence.
> 
> Turkey lost 2 Bayraktar in armenian occupied lands. Russian air defence was totally useless. Not so different form patriots in Saudi Arabia. I think these weapons exports that america makes are just there to milk their lesser allies. The Air defence USA gives to israel is free. The air defence Russia gives to Armenia is free.
> 
> From the Is conclude that Patriots in Israel probably work pretty good. but s300 anywhere are useless as they failed in Armenia.



Tor-M1 mistakenly shot down the Ukrainian airliner because it lacked optical sensors at the time. It has been equipped with optical sensors since then.

Turkey lost dozens of Bayraktar drones in the Turkish-Syrian clashes. As I said, Armenia had only outdated versions of S300 and it wasn't Armenia itself, but it was Artsakh. Penetrating through layers of air defense is something totally different. Even S500 is useless if it is not used in a network of air defenses.



> Turkey would not be able to reassemble a disintegrated bomb. They would have to collect the plutonium scattered around the room after the bomb is blown up by the safety mechanism (sub critical explosion of course). Refine the plutonium it in some sort of a milling process. construct their own implosion device and they would have a bomb.
> 
> Naturally, Turkey would develop an implosion device before they took such a drastic step.
> 
> You don't steal nukes form the US without a pretty good plan first.
> 
> US would invade in about 2-3 weeks with everything they have. I think turkey would have a nuke by then. or they better have a nuke by then or they are totally FUBAR.



Constructing the implosion device and the neutron detonator are not things that Turkey is currently known to be capable of. There is no doubt that Turkey like any other nation can go that way, provided that it invests in that area. But there's no evidence to support that Turkey has done research in that respect, which makes them years away from producing a plutonium bomb, even if they have access to reprocessed plutonium.



> Interesting calculations. I trust them. so one bomb in 6 weeks? without installing additional centrifuges. That would be an atomic bomb? gun type A bomb.
> 
> Without new centrifuges, how many could they build in the next 3 months?



No, one bomb every 6 weeks with 19,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year. Using Iran's current stockpile of uranium, Iran can produce 3 bombs. Now Iran can reach that enrichment capacity almost instantly either by re-installing IR-1 and IR-2 centrifuges that it had before the JCPOA, or by adding other types of centrifuges. We know that Iran can produce 60 IR-6 centrifuge machines at the ICAC. That will add 300 SWU to Iran's capacity each day. Also, Iran has been working on isotope separation with laser since two decades ago. Iran can go that path again if it pulls out of the JCPOA completely. Laser isotope separation is suitable for clandestine programs.

Without additional centrifuges, assuming an initial feed of 2,500 kilograms of UF6 (which has been confirmed by the latest IAEA report in November), and an enrichment capacity of 7651 SWU (Iran's enrichment capacity is about 9,000 SWU at the moment), Iran can produce about 40 kilograms of 90% enriched uranium in 3 months. Definitely enough for a gun-type bomb.



> If Bushehr becomes a breeder reactor, and they find out, it will be gone the same day they discover this fact. i promise you.
> 
> so I say iran has 0 kg of plutonium. give or take a few micrograms, right now. Am I wrong or an i right? If I am wrong, how many kilograms do you say they have right now?



They cannot attack an operational nuclear reactor without a regional disaster. The chance of a nuclear leak will be extremely high. Then the direction of wind will take the nuclear leak to the Arab countries in the Persian Gulf region, including Saudi Arabia, making those countries contaminated, resulting in an energy chaos affecting the world economy. There is not even a single case of attacking an operational nuclear reactor in history. Do you think Arabs will accept a Chernobyl right next to them?

No matter how much Saudi Arabia hates Iran, the idea of nuclear contamination does not really sound pleasant to them. I am certain about that.

You said fissile material, including uranium. As @sha ah said, the latest IAEA report in November estimates Iran's uranium stockpile (4.5% enriched uranium) at 2,442.9 kilograms. (almost 1,000 kilograms less than what I had considered in my calculations before)

Historically, the Little Boy had only 64 kilograms of enriched uranium, of which only a few kilograms of it had been enriched to 90%. The rest of it had been enriched to different percentages ranging from 50% to 90%. The average was about 80%. Also, only a small percentage of the uranium went under fission during the explosion over Hiroshima. Also, you cannot really compare 1940s with now. A gun-type bomb is much easier to build today, and it can achieve a much higher yield.

Also, the recent binding resolution passed by the Iranian parliament will significantly reduce the breakout time in my calculations. If Iran starts producing HALEU (20% enriched uranium), then Iran's breakout time will be much shorter. The JCPOA was designed to increase Iran's breakout time to 1 year. By the JCPOA, Iran's nuclear stockpile was capped at 300 kilograms of 3.5% enriched uranium stockpiled as UF6 and Iran's number of centrifuges was fixed to be about 5060 centrifuges, mostly of the IR-1 type. These limits have been violated by Iran since last year. And Iran has increased the enrichment level to 4.5% instead of 3.5%, which makes a huge difference. (enriching uranium in low percentages is extremely more difficult than in high percentages)

I personally don't think that the West will attack Iran militarily. If they wanted to attack Iran, they would've done it in early 2000s when the world was ready for it (after 9/11) and Iran had a clandestine program. Iran's military power was much weaker than now, having suffered from huge losses in the Iraq-Iran war recently. We didn't have even Shahab-3 missiles back then. Our nuclear program was focused only at few sites on the ground, and the Bushehr nuclear reactor was still under construction by the Russians. Attacking Iran today is extremely more difficult than back in 2000s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Retaliation for Saudi agents sabotaging iranian oil pipeline yesterday!..Came fast and hard..lol...On fire and being towed to the sea..watch the video on BBC. Remote controlled boat apparently used.

*Oil tanker BW Rhine hit by explosion at Saudi port of Jeddah*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> First,
> An answer is given when the question is asked in good faith.
> 
> Second,
> They chickened out when Russia threatened them and humiliated them multiple times.
> Also when Americans hooded their soldiers, humiliated Erdogan in a letter and also over the American pastor.
> They are the last one to give such advice.
> 
> View attachment 696310


No one gives a fk about Turkey. Let's focus on our own country and our own shortcomings. Why so insecure?

In ancient Iran people would be skinned alive for hiding problems and corruption.


----------



## yavar

ایران مستند «داغ قره‌‌ باغ» Iran documentary Karabakh Tragedy


مستند «داغ قره‌‌ باغ» با روایتی از جنگ و درگیری تاریخی میان دو کشور ارمنستان و آذربایجان بر سر منطقه «قره‌ باغ» قرارداد صلح ایران Iran documentary Karabakh Tragedy, quick History Nagorno-Karabakh conflict ( Azerbaijan and Armenia wars) Iran peace brokered deal




www.aparat.com


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> Retaliation for Saudi agents sabotaging iranian oil pipeline yesterday!..Came fast and hard..lol...On fire and being towed to the sea..watch the video on BBC. Remote controlled boat apparently used.
> 
> *Oil tanker BW Rhine hit by explosion at Saudi port of Jeddah*
> 
> View attachment 696311



It was not just loss of a tanker. It was loss of 10 tankers. One directly hit and 9 other scared to show up there again.

Infrastructure baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> Retaliation for Saudi agents sabotaging iranian oil pipeline yesterday!..Came fast and hard..lol...On fire and being towed to the sea..watch the video on BBC. Remote controlled boat apparently used.
> 
> *Oil tanker BW Rhine hit by explosion at Saudi port of Jeddah*
> 
> View attachment 696311


Strange... why not show this muscle flexing against the Zionists ?


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> Strange... why not show this muscle flexing against the Zionists ?


They will....you just too impatient...lol..if you have not noticed these creatures live behind cement walls.


Shawnee said:


> It was not just loss of a tanker. It was loss of 10 tankers. One directly hit and 9 other scared to show up there again.
> 
> Infrastructure baby.
> 
> @SalarHaqq
> One is them is T12345.


Add to that also the skyrocketing insurance rates....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> They will....you just too impatient...lol..if you have not noticed these creatures live behind cement walls.


Az sale 2009 darim hamino mishnavim


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> Az sale 2009 darim hamino mishnavim


I can only tell you that logic implies that IR can not ignore this last attack...but keep in mind any retaliation will not stop the attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> I can only tell you that logic implies that IR can not ignore this last attack...


They did ignore last 6 scientist assassinations... parchin and natanz attacks and several other sabotage attempts/attacks. IR never ever responded on the same level.



aryobarzan said:


> but keep in mind any retaliation will not stop the attacks.


 Wrong on so many levels. First, the lack of retaliation just emboldens the enemy and gives them feeling of invincibility.

Second, according your logic we must remain cucks just because they will continue to hit us ?Wtf ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> It was not just loss of a tanker. It was loss of 10 tankers. One directly hit and 9 other scared to show up there again.
> 
> Infrastructure baby.
> 
> @SalarHaqq
> yekishun T12345.



Interesting, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Here is a true story that I did hear about 20 years ago but recently saw that again....the story is for those of you who wonder about how iran does the business of retaliation. 

During iran-iraq war..many hard-core iraqi pilots bombed iranian civilian populations to create terror..after the war and in the choas of the US invasion of Iraq many of these hard-core pilots were mysteriously killed while in Iraq living a civilian life...many more got the message and fled to Jordan and Egypt....I recall as many as 200 were eliminated...

I leave it to you to make your conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> Here is a true story that I did hear about 20 years ago but recently saw that again....the story is for those of you who wonder about how iran does the business of retaliation.
> 
> During iran-iraq war..many hard-core iraqi pilots bombed iranian civilian populations to create terror..after the war and in the choas of the US invasion of Iraq many of these hard-core pilots were mysteriously killed while in Iraq living a civilian life...many more got the message and fled to Jordan and Egypt....I recall as many as 200 were eliminated...
> 
> I leave it to you to make your conclusion.


They were Iraqi, and it happened 20 years ago. What has this to do with Israel ? Totally unrelated.


----------



## sha ah

I explained in it my previous post. First of all if you keep escalating then you have to wonder what your end goal is going to be. In Syria, SAA and Russians blow up Turkish proxies daily. Is Turkey going to retaliate directly or do anything significant ? When Egyptian/UAE Rafale jets blew up 3 Turkish air defense batteries in Watiya, Libya, did Turkey retaliate ? No.

Just blindly retaliating against everything immediately like a raging bull is not going to achieve much at the end of the day. A boxer/fighter does not immediately / blindly retaliate against every punch / feint. A smart fighter has an end goal and a long term strategy to win the fight.

Sometimes, the enemy wants you to retaliate and it's just an elaborate trap. Just like fighters lay traps, so do nations in the realm of geo-politics. Israeli recently killed an Iranian nuclear scientist. Why ? Their end goal is to escalate tensions in the region by getting Iran to retaliate against Israeli directly and and therefore killing any chances of a 2nd Iranian nuclear deal. As one Israeli pundit put it recently "What keeps me awake at night is not what Iran is doing in Syria, what keeps me awake at night is the reactivation of the Iranian nuclear deal"

First of all Israeli strikes on Iranian assets in Syria are not happening "daily" like he tried to state either and they're not nearly as effective as the Israeli's want you to believe. In currently Syrian government controlled, liberated areas, there are countless underground tunnel and barracks networks that were dug by rebels. Any vital Iranian / Syrian military site will therefore, most likely be underground in a fortified, hardened position. Especially if you consider the fact that Iran already has extensive experience with digging missile tunnels / bunkers in Iran, then it's just common sense.

On the other hand Israel is a tiny strip of land, with a highly dense and saturated air defense network. If Iran wanted to escalate/retaliate against Israel then it would take a seriously large barrage of missiles. Hezbollah can do this, but the Israeli's will retaliate and hit Lebanese infrastructure directly. Syria can allow Iran to launch missiles from Syria but then Syrian assets will be targeted harshly by Israel.

Getting Lebanese and Syrians to cooperate on a major retaliation therefore can be extremely difficult and a major hurdle. I mean Syria has been at war for how many years now ? more than 8 ? with many of their cities completely decimated ? You really think they would allow Iran to light fireworks in their backyard ? Honestly one solution is going to have to be for Iran to sell sophisticated air defense networks to Syria / Lebanon in the next decade or so. That would certainly help deter intermittent Israeli attacks.



Dariush the Great said:


> @sha ah What he says in here that is wrong ? He is saying, shoot directly at the Americans, kill 30,40 of them and proudly announce it to the whole world.. just like what the US did to Soleimani. He is saying be a man and not a coward. I agree with this part of his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Armenia is a country of 3 million people. Also BAKU / Turkey did not attack Azerbaijan but rather Artaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh) which had some help from Armenia, however Armenia did not even commit fully to wage a war. Most Armenian soldiers / assets stayed in their barracks throughout the conflict.

When it comes to large scale military procurement deals, like even with the Turkish S-400 deal, the world knows what's going on. It's not something that can be hidden like candy in a convenience store.

Yes Armenians shot down a few Bayraktar drones but they also shot down over 200 assets overall, including uavs, helicopters, aircraft, loitering munitions. the LNA shot down atleast 20 Turkish drones in Libya and that was with just export version Pantsirs operated by untrained operators. If you want evidence of the 20 Turkish drone destroyed in Libya I can show you.

Anyways, Iran has an extensive, well rounded and extremely potent air defense network. Yes Turkey just received the S-400 but as we speak, right now Iran's air defense network is still more effective and much more well rounded. Most military analysts believe this to be true. It's simply because Iran has more numerous assets and a more extensive variety of SAMs than Turkey. Iran has a wide variety of short range, medium, long range SAMs all integrated into its air defense network and is constantly developing, upgrading it's capabilities.

Also Iranian long range SAM Bavar 373 has been analyzed / rated as being better / more effective than the average S-300 but not yet as effective as the S-400. Currently Turkey cannot produce anything like this. Regardless of the Bavar-373 currently not being as effective as S-400, Iran produces it for a fraction of the cost, without any external help and Iran can mass produce them at will. During any war this will be crucial. Like Stalin once said, sometimes "Quantity has its own quality"

Overall Patriots systems are not junk at all. They've shot down hundreds of incoming Houthi missiles / drone over the years. It's just that the Houthi's / Iran took advantage of a vulnerability in the system at the time. Since then the Saudi's have spent even more money and upgraded their radars.

Anyways when it comes to air defense it's simply a matter of math. For example, if I have a site, guarded by an air defense system with 4 missiles and the enemy shoots 10 missiles at the site, well then guess what, that site is going to get hit and perhaps even the air defense on that site will be destroyed.

However if a site is protected by 16 missiles and you shoot 12, well then the enemy will lose. Maybe 1 or 2 might get through. Maybe not.

Also a long range SAM, like the THAAD, meant to shoot down high flying targets like ballistic missiles is still useless against low flying targets like a cruise missile or even low flying drones that cost peanuts compared to it. That doesn't mean it's junk.

Perhaps the long range SAM radar can even detect the incoming missiles but won't be able to respond. That's why the best air defense networks have short range / medium range / long assets all integrated into one. Different assets, specifically meant to take on various, specific threats.

You can have a system like S-400, that can do it all, but like the saying goes, "a jack of all trades is a master of none" That's not an absolute truth but usually if a person only practices on craft, they gain an edge in that craft. Someone who does everything usually isn't going to have that same "edge" Likewise a machine / technology that is designed to conduct multiple tasks is usually going to be able to conduct all the tasks but not as effectively a machine / technology that specializes / excels at effectively conducting just one single task.



thetutle said:


> How is this known? does armenia allow journalists to inspect the source code of the defence systems?
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has good drones. I said that. and yes Patriots sold to Saudi Arabia and other Arabs are useless junk. America does not trust those clowns with any weapon more sophisticated than a bone saw. They are just milking cows for the US defence industry. The moment they stop buying the junk they will be overthrown and a new sucker will come and replace the current suckers.
> 
> Looks like the Gulf states need anti missile defence upgrade, welcome Boeing. looks like they need to fix the oil infrastructure destroyed by iran, welcome chevron, Honeywell, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey will try to reverse engineer what it can. gain insights into the manufacturing process of the missiles and radars, chips. They will work on some level and have some effectiveness. and turkey will practice how to destroy the system. Of course the russian s400 would be much more effective, thats why they didn't just sell them one of the shelf. they took like a year and a half to develop a downgraded version just for turkey.
> 
> But Turkey can still learn from it. Its probably good enough to shoot down some syrian, arab or greek planes if needed. Maybe even some missiles. The s400 would not be completely useless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> Yes Armenians shot down a few Bayraktar drones but they also shot down over 200 assets overall, including uavs, helicopters, aircraft, loitering munitions.



Armenians shot down 2 bayraktars. or perhaps one and the other had a malfunction. If they shot more they would show pictures of more. 

the Azeri drones that were destroyed by the hundreds were the self destruct israeli drones that were destroyed upon them impacting Armenian tanks, trucks and military personnel. 



sha ah said:


> Armenia is a country of 3 million people. Also BAKU / Turkey did not attack Azerbaijan but rather Artaskh (Nagorno-Karabakh) which had some help from Armenia, however Armenia did not even commit fully to wage a war. Most Armenian soldiers / assets stayed in their barracks throughout the conflict.



You mean the Armenian/Russian Alliance that was crushed by the Azeri/Turkish alliance. 

Most armenian soldiers stayed in Armenia because their transport trucks and busses were bombed on the way to the front line. how many killed soldiers were from Armenia? 99%? There is no Artsakh army, its all Armenian army from Armenia funded and armed by Russia with the latest most modern russian weapons.



sha ah said:


> Anyways, Iran has an extensive, well rounded and extremely potent air defense network. Yes Turkey just received the S-400 but as we speak, right now Iran's air defense network is still more effective and much more well rounded. Most military analysts believe this to be true. It's simply because Iran has more numerous assets and a more extensive variety of SAMs than Turkey. Iran has a wide variety of short range, medium, long range SAMs all integrated into its air defense network *and is constantly developing, upgrading it's capabilities.*



I hope they upgrade their capabilities to the point where they don't shoot down passenger jets full of their own citizens.


aryobarzan said:


> Here is a true story that I did hear about 20 years ago but recently saw that again....the story is for those of you who wonder about how iran does the business of retaliation.
> 
> During iran-iraq war..many hard-core iraqi pilots bombed iranian civilian populations to create terror..after the war and in the choas of the US invasion of Iraq many of these hard-core pilots were mysteriously killed while in Iraq living a civilian life...many more got the message and fled to Jordan and Egypt....I recall as many as 200 were eliminated...
> 
> I leave it to you to make your conclusion.



Well if this is supposed to scare israelis it wont work. It essentially means that if Israel is ever conquered by some country and a shiite majority start ruling there, Iran will assassinate the people that kill their scientists. 

Yeah, I cant see the Israelis being too worried about that scenario.


----------



## sha ah

The Baku/Turkish alliance CRUSHED the Armenian/Russian alliance ? You realize that Russia is running the show in the Caucasus right ? If Russia wanted to they could crush Baku like a can and there's nothing Turkey would be able to do about it.

Don't compare yourself with Russia, which is a military superpower, with 7000+ nuclear warheads, aircraft carriers, hypersonic missiles and more. This is the same thing as Turkey comparing itself to France. It's a joke.

Turkey 80 million, Baku Republic 10 million. Armenians are 3 million all together. Artaskh has 150,000 people and in the end you didn't even take the capital of the city after losing 7000+ troops. Some say you lost 10,000+ with mercenaries. 

So you attacked a tiny enclave, which was completely surrounded, outnumbered. You only advanced in the south and after sustaining massive losses, didn't have the will to go for the capital. When you where both exhausted and weak Russia wisely made its move.

You had all the advantages and didn't take the capital ? That would be like attacking Qatar and not taking Doha. Or attacking DC and not taking Washington. Or what if you attacked UAE and didn't take Abu Dhabi.

Putin played Pashiyun, Erdogan and Aliyev like pawns and expanded Russian influence MASSIVELY without lifteing a finger. 

Artaskh is to Armenia what Eastern Ukraine is to Russia. Armenia did not go into the war fully because Pashiyun is a pussy and was scared. Pashiyun is severely pro western, which is why he did not allow Russian troops in much sooner. Baku would have stopped any time Russia came in. You wouldn't have a choice. 

Iran is not trying to scare Israel. They're already scared. One Israeli analyst said recently "It's not what Iran is doing in Syria which keeps me up at night, it's the Iran nuclear deal being reinstated that keeps me up at night" 

Anyways Iran is not a blind bull that has to react to every move the enemy makes. 

When Russia / SAA blow up your proxies every single day what do you do ? When UAE, tiny UAE blew up your 3 multi million dollar air defense units in Watiya, what did Turkey do ? Did you respond to UAE or Egypt ? 

Will a boxer / fighter be successful if he responds to every punch or feint by acting predictably like a raging bull ? Or will a boxer be successful by being calculating and focusing on a game plan to win the fight ? Looking at the big picture, Iran has been very successful in Syria. Iran has done everything it has wanted there and despite all of Israel's efforts, Iran is there and doing whatever it wants. 

All those bombings every few months are just for show. I told you already. In liberated areas, there are countless tunnels, bunkers that were dug out by stupid rebels and foreign insurgents. Government forces now have access to those sites. Any vital Iranian / Syrian site is deep underground in a fortified position. Israel just hits an empty warehouse one day, a little army post with 2 soldiers next month, just for show, to convince their people that they're doing something. 

In regards to the passenger plane being shot down, despite that, according to military analysts Iran has a better, more extensive air defense network than Turkey. Iran simply has more numerous and varied inventory of SAMs. 

Iran produces Bavar-373. According to analysts, it's not quite as good as the S-400 yet, however it's better than the S-300. However Iran produces it for a fraction of the price of the S-400 and soon it will be as good. In any case Russia is already working on much more advanced hardware than S-400. By the time the Russians give you the codes, they'll have S-500.

Anyways when you compare the drones that Turkey and Iran both produce, again it's the same result. Iran simply has a wider variety that specialize, excel in conducting specific tasks. Iran had access to RQ-4, RQ-7, some of the most advanced UAVs on the planet. 

Iran produces cheap drones, medium range, expensive, high end, advanced and stealth drones. Everything. Turkey only produces Bayraktar and Anka, the rest are insignificant really. Iran already produces drones just like those, but Iran has a wider variety for export and army use.



thetutle said:


> Armenians shot down 2 bayraktars. or perhaps one and the other had a malfunction. If they shot more they would show pictures of more.
> 
> the Azeri drones that were destroyed by the hundreds were the self destruct israeli drones that were destroyed upon them impacting Armenian tanks, trucks and military personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Armenian/Russian Alliance that was crushed by the Azeri/Turkish alliance.
> 
> Most armenian soldiers stayed in Armenia because their transport trucks and busses were bombed on the way to the front line. how many killed soldiers were from Armenia? 99%? There is no Artsakh army, its all Armenian army from Armenia funded and armed by Russia with the latest most modern russian weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they upgrade their capabilities to the point where they don't shoot down passenger jets full of their own citizens.
> 
> 
> Well if this is supposed to scare israelis it wont work. It essentially means that if Israel is ever conquered by some country and a shiite majority start ruling there, Iran will assassinate the people that kill their scientists.
> 
> Yeah, I cant see the Israelis being too worried about that scenario.





thetutle said:


> Armenians shot down 2 bayraktars. or perhaps one and the other had a malfunction. If they shot more they would show pictures of more.
> 
> the Azeri drones that were destroyed by the hundreds were the self destruct israeli drones that were destroyed upon them impacting Armenian tanks, trucks and military personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Armenian/Russian Alliance that was crushed by the Azeri/Turkish alliance.
> 
> Most armenian soldiers stayed in Armenia because their transport trucks and busses were bombed on the way to the front line. how many killed soldiers were from Armenia? 99%? There is no Artsakh army, its all Armenian army from Armenia funded and armed by Russia with the latest most modern russian weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they upgrade their capabilities to the point where they don't shoot down passenger jets full of their own citizens.
> 
> 
> Well if this is supposed to scare israelis it wont work. It essentially means that if Israel is ever conquered by some country and a shiite majority start ruling there, Iran will assassinate the people that kill their scientists.
> 
> Yeah, I cant see the Israelis being too worried about that scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> I explained in it my previous post. First of all if you keep escalating then you have to wonder what your end goal is going to be.


Indeed, we are all wondering what the end goal of the IR is by it's phantom fight against Israel.



sha ah said:


> In Syria, SAA and Russians blow up Turkish proxies daily.


Totally false, no such thing is happening on a daily basis. If you make such a claim, please post sources for these daily events.


sha ah said:


> Is Turkey going to retaliate directly or do anything significant ?


 Last time i checked Turkey did not claim ''harsh revenge'' frequently.



sha ah said:


> Just blindly retaliating against everything immediately like a raging bull is not going to achieve much at the end of the day.


 And who is talking about ''blindly retaliating'' ? are you just making up things now ? Everyone is screaming, even within IR itself, to retaliate at the very least, at the same level against the Israelis.



sha ah said:


> Sometimes, the enemy wants you to retaliate and it's just an elaborate trap. Just like fighters lay traps, so do nations in the realm of geo-politics.


What kind of a coward fighter always takes punches under the guise of ''oh look, its a trap, i am cucked now, i can not respond back'' Total weak and chickens.hit mentality that has brought Iran nothing but misery,sanctions and humiliation.



sha ah said:


> As one Israeli pundit put it recently "What keeps me awake at night is not what Iran is doing in Syria, what keeps me awake at night is the reactivation of the Iranian nuclear deal"


 You are a fool if you think that Iran is keeping Israel awake at night in any way at all. Iran has no standing against Zionist political and military power. Such statements are made for domestic and foreign consumption. To fool people like you. 



sha ah said:


> First of all Israeli strikes on Iranian assets in Syria are not happening "daily" like he tried to state either and they're not nearly as effective as the Israeli's want you to believe.


 They are happening weekly or on a monthly basis and judging from lack of any retaliation they have been pretty successful so far in cucking the opponent.



sha ah said:


> In currently Syrian government controlled, liberated areas, there are countless underground tunnel and barracks networks that were dug by rebels. Any vital Iranian / Syrian military site will therefore, most likely be underground in a fortified, hardened position. Especially if you consider the fact that Iran already has extensive experience with digging missile tunnels / bunkers in Iran, then it's just common sense.


 Yes yes yes. But what has that achieved anything for Iran at all ? All those fancy tunnels and sophisticated networks but never used against Israel. Still cucked regularly by Israel.


sha ah said:


> On the other hand Israel is a tiny strip of land, with a highly dense and saturated air defense network. If Iran wanted to escalate/retaliate against Israel then it would take a seriously large barrage of missiles. Hezbollah can do this, but the Israeli's will retaliate and hit Lebanese infrastructure directly. Syria can allow Iran to launch missiles from Syria but then Syrian assets will be targeted harshly by Israel.


 So if you are afraid of Israeli retaliation hitting Lebanon and Syria then why are you even claiming to fighting Israel ? Does not make sense to me at all. We are also talking about open warfare here.. not underground intelligence fight between Mossad and VEVAK. 



sha ah said:


> Getting Lebanese and Syrians to cooperate on a major retaliation therefore can be extremely difficult and a major hurdle.


 Then what have you cucks been doing over the past 40 years if you can not coordinate a proper response by two tiny countries ? Isn't this the height of incompetence ?



sha ah said:


> I mean Syria has been at war for how many years now ? more than 8 ? with many of their cities completely decimated ? You really think they would allow Iran to light fireworks in their backyard ?


 Yes. Syrian cities are completely ravaged, that is why they will not allow Iran to run amok against Israel.. they will wait till their cities are completely rebuilt and then give Iran the go ahead for an attack. Geez... you realize how illogical you sound?


sha ah said:


> Honestly one solution is going to have to be for Iran to sell sophisticated air defense networks to Syria / Lebanon in the next decade or so. That would certainly help deter intermittent Israeli attacks.


 Deter this deter that bla bla we have been hearing from the past decades. When are you going to take the fight to Israel itself instead of being cucked daily without having the courage to muster a proper attack ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

thetutle said:


> Well if this is supposed to scare israelis it wont work. It essentially means that if Israel is ever conquered by some country and a shiite majority start ruling there, Iran will assassinate the people that kill their scientists.
> 
> Yeah, I cant see the Israelis being too worried about that scenario.


WOW....You gave up your false identity very fast my little Jewish troll....I think you must report this to your supervisor and request a new troll flag and username....
Shalom and keep up with your swimming exercises..you will need them soon..lol


----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> The Baku/Turkish alliance CRUSHED the Armenian/Russian alliance ? You realize that Russia is running the show in the Caucasus right ? If Russia wanted to they could crush Baku like a can and there's nothing Turkey would be able to do about it.



True that Russia is has now invaded Azerbaijan and has saved Armenia from total disaster. But Russia/Armenia alliance was crushed on the battlefield and russian weapons were exposed as being totally useless against turkish air assets. Drones and jamming pods. 



sha ah said:


> Turkey 80 million, Baku Republic 10 million. Armenians are 3 million all together. Artaskh has 150,000 people and in the end you didn't even take the capital of the city after losing 7000+ troops. *Some say you lost 10,000+ with mercenaries.*



140 million russian and their whole industrial base was there to supply Armenia with unlimited weapons. Still it didnt stop a military defeat of Armenia. 

And no, we (Bosnians) didn't lose a single soldier or civilian in that war. 

And the only mercenaries in the war where Lebanese/syrian Armenians who got taught a big lesson. 



sha ah said:


> So you attacked a tiny enclave, which was completely surrounded, outnumbered. You only advanced in the south and after sustaining massive losses, didn't have the will to go for the capital. When you where both exhausted and weak Russia wisely made its move.



We didnt attack any enclave. Bosnia hasn't attacked anyone for over 100 years.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran boosts the "SEPAND" budget by 256 % *_(SEPAND is the Iranian equivalent to US DARPA) _
This is the Agency where assassinated scientist was working. Great news indeed.

امیر حاتمی با بیان اینکه تلاش سازمان پژوهش‌های نوین دفاعی با جدیت بیشتری نسبت به قبل ادامه خواهد داشت، گفت: تمامی کارکنان و مدیران وزارت دفاع بعد از ترور این شهید والا مقام عزم خود را برای ادامه راه فخری زاده جزم کردند و دولت خدمتگزار جمهوری اسلامی نیز در اقدامی شایسته، بودجه سازمان پژوهش و نوآوری دفاعی را ۲۵۶ درصد افزایش داد. د.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thetutle

aryobarzan said:


> WOW....You gave up your false identity very fast my little Jewish troll....I think you must report this to your supervisor and request a new troll flag and username....
> Shalom and keep up with your swimming exercises..you will need them soon..lol



I am not jewish. read my posts. I am a bosnian. We don't hate jews, or anyone for that matter. 99% of us don't know any jews, don't care about jews and only read about them in forums like this. Our capital was probably 20% jewish until 1941. That's when they all died and no-one spoke about it very much since. 

Bu regardless, I can speculate that the story about how iran assassinated Iraqi pilots 20 years after and only once the US invaded iraq, will certainly not scare any israeli. I'm sorry but that the truth.


----------



## sha ah

*"Yes. Syrian cities are completely ravaged, that is why they will not allow Iran to run amok against Israel.. they will wait till their cities are completely rebuilt and then give Iran the go ahead for an attack. Geez... you realize how illogical you sound?"*

You're reading it too literally my friend. That is not "the" reason why they will not allow Iran to launch a major retaliatory strike against Israel. That is one of the many reasons.

Another reason is that the Syrians are war weary and their assets are pretty depleted.

Another reason is that they are focusing on launching a major offensive in Idlib in the new year and they are still fighting left over rebel remnants in Daara area and ISIS in the desert and they Turks are also threatening in the north.

So the Syrians really have quite a bit on their plate.

Also when it comes to foreign powers fighting on another nations soil, no nation wants that, not the Iraqis, Syrians, Lebanese, nobody.

*Totally false, no such thing is happening on a daily basis. If you make such a claim, please post sources for these daily events.
Last time i checked Turkey did not claim ''harsh revenge'' frequently.*

Turkish proxies are being targeted and are being blown up daily in Syria by Russian airforce, Syrian airforce and Syrian / Iranian drones. I've posted several links in the last couple of days on the Chill section of this site.









Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





Look at the website, the history just for the last few weeks. Okay here, here's just one recent example 17 hours ago just from browsing down a few seconds.









Multiple TFSA fighters killed tonight amidst attempts to take Mu'alaq Ain Issa, Ar-Raqqah - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Multiple TFSA fighters killed tonight amidst attempts to take Mu'alaq. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





*Multiple TFSA fighters killed tonight amidst attempts to take Mu'alaq*

Keep in mind TFSA (Syrian National Army) is backed directly by Turkey.

Also when the UAE/Egypt blew up 3 Turkish HAWK SAM batteries in Watiya, Libya, did Turkey retaliate ? Nope

*What kind of a coward fighter always takes punches under the guise of ''oh look, its a trap, i am cucked now, i can not respond back'' Total weak and chickens.hit mentality that has brought Iran nothing but misery,sanctions and humiliation.*

Like I said, Iran's strategy in regards to Israel is long term and in the big picture Iran has succeeded in Iraq and Syria.

Israel has failed to achieve most of its goals in Syria, namely to completely overthrow the Assad regime and turn Syria into a unsalvageable disaster where Iran would lose all of its influence.

Also the Israeli's funded, equipped and even gave emergency medical aid to insurgents on their border. They did not want SAA or Iranian assets on their border. They wanted a buffer of rebels on their border on top of occupying the Golan heights. That Zionist backed buffer made up of ISIS and other foreign backed insurgents is gone.

Some fighters/boxers fight defensively, some fighters fight proactively. Just because a fighter is not always aggressive, does not mean that that fighter isn't going to win the match. Iran is certainly taking punches from Israel in Syria but they're not even putting a dent on Iran's regional ambitions. They're something like glaring shots, punches that mostly get deflected.

*You are a fool if you think that Iran is keeping Israel awake at night in any way at all.*

The "what keeps me up at night" quote made by an Israeli analyst / pundit, not myself. The Zionists DO NOT want another nuclear deal. They do not want Iran to reap the financial rewards and have access to the global market or its billions in frozen funds.

The Israelis want Iran to remain a financial pariah. Their main goal at the moment is escalate, get Iran to retaliate so they can point the finger at Iran and sabotage the nuclear deal.

That was the entire idea behind killing the nuclear scientist. That is what many analysts believe. That is what I myself believe as well. The Israeli's want escalation. They want Iran to retaliate immediately. They've set a dangerous trap. Should Iran give it to them or should Iran retaliate in kind at a time of Iran's choosing, at a time and place that is optimal for Iran ?

The game of geo-politics is a long term chess game, My friend, I understand your frustration, that you want revenge, you want Iran to retaliate decisively and immediately, but there is an optimal time and place for that. Also it's best to hit the enemy when they least expect it. Not when they just struck and are anticipating major retaliation.

*Yes yes yes. But what has that achieved anything for Iran at all ? All those fancy tunnels and sophisticated networks but never used against Israel. Still cucked regularly by Israel.*

Those assets are meant to deter various nations like Israel or America from attacking Iran directly. if Israel or the USA were to attack Iran directly then Iran would surely use it's missiles / airforce to retaliate.

Iran's missiles and air force assets are strictly reserved to defend Iran's borders. There are tiny exceptions here and there but for the most part they're reserved to defend Iran directly.

Honestly if you think of a last 40 years, in my opinion Khomeini was far too aggressive and Khamenei is a little too reserved. Even when the Taliban killed those Iranian hostages in the late 90's, I mean realistically Iran could have very easily launched devastating surgical strikes against the Taliban right ?

Iran had an airforce with nearly 200 fighter jets, F-14's etc. Taliban had 1 or 2 jets I believe ? So they were pretty helpless. However as you remember in the end, some kind of deal was reached behind the scenes. 

I'm not sure if those responsible for the killing were ever even punished or what happened, but for whatever reason the Iranian leadership were satisfied enough not to atleast bomb a few Taliban targets.



Dariush the Great said:


> Indeed, we are all wondering what the end goal of the IR is by it's phantom fight against Israel.
> 
> 
> Totally false, no such thing is happening on a daily basis. If you make such a claim, please post sources for these daily events.
> Last time i checked Turkey did not claim ''harsh revenge'' frequently.
> 
> And who is talking about ''blindly retaliating'' ? are you just making up things now ? Everyone is screaming, even within IR itself, to retaliate at the very least, at the same level against the Israelis.
> 
> 
> What kind of a coward fighter always takes punches under the guise of ''oh look, its a trap, i am cucked now, i can not respond back'' Total weak and chickens.hit mentality that has brought Iran nothing but misery,sanctions and humiliation.
> 
> You are a fool if you think that Iran is keeping Israel awake at night in any way at all. Iran has no standing against Zionist political and military power. Such statements are made for domestic and foreign consumption. To fool people like you.
> 
> They are happening weekly or on a monthly basis and judging from lack of any retaliation they have been pretty successful so far in cucking the opponent.
> 
> Yes yes yes. But what has that achieved anything for Iran at all ? All those fancy tunnels and sophisticated networks but never used against Israel. Still cucked regularly by Israel.
> So if you are afraid of Israeli retaliation hitting Lebanon and Syria then why are you even claiming to fighting Israel ? Does not make sense to me at all. We are also talking about open warfare here.. not underground intelligence fight between Mossad and VEVAK.
> 
> Then what have you cucks been doing over the past 40 years if you can not coordinate a proper response by two tiny countries ? Isn't this the height of incompetence ?
> 
> Yes. Syrian cities are completely ravaged, that is why they will not allow Iran to run amok against Israel.. they will wait till their cities are completely rebuilt and then give Iran the go ahead for an attack. Geez... you realize how illogical you sound?
> Deter this deter that bla bla we have been hearing from the past decades. When are you going to take the fight to Israel itself instead of being cucked daily without having the courage to muster a proper attack ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

thetutle said:


> True that Russia is has now invaded Azerbaijan and has saved Armenia from total disaster. But Russia/Armenia alliance was crushed on the battlefield and russian weapons were exposed as being totally useless against turkish air assets. Drones and jamming pods.



russia didn't even intervene on the battlefield, since armenia went towards u.s. and start decrease relations with russia, so how can you say russia/armenia alliance. there was no such a thing.
armenia have russian weapons most of them outdatet like* the sam sytsems they used*. if armenia and russia would be alliance azerbaijan would not last one day in the battlefield and turkey couldn't do shit about that. 
and lets not forgot that the armenian army was still in their bases and didn't even fought. the soldiers on the battlefield where most volunteers and still gave azerbaijan a hard time.

now back to russia. since u.s. and europe didn't helped armenia, russia used the situatuion and made a peace treaty and send troops. putin just wanted to make it clear to armenia that they cant rely on the west and that armenia needs russia as a protector.
if azerbaijan and turkey are that strong can "crush" russia why they didn't keep russia away from sending tropps? again cause russia didn't even got involved. 

people really think since turkey shot down a russian fighter that they are stronger than russia when it comes to war, cause russia didn't retaliate. we know that erdogan talked to putin and said that it was a mistake and a accident and appologized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

thetutle said:


> I am not jewish. read my posts. I am a bosnian. We don't hate jews, or anyone for that matter. 99% of us don't know any jews, don't care about jews and only read about them in forums like this. Our capital was probably 20% jewish until 1941. That's when they all died and no-one spoke about it very much since.
> 
> Bu regardless, I can speculate that the story about how iran assassinated Iraqi pilots 20 years after and only once the US invaded iraq, will certainly not scare any israeli. I'm sorry but that the truth.


are you sure you were not a jewish survivor the way you defend them..lol!!!
Now to answer* your point of view with my point of view*....Israel can not forever relay on US protection..Assuming they are still around there would be a time that the US will consider them a *"Liability"* rather than an *"Asset"*...that is when all the people of the region who have received a blow from them and could not reply because of the US will get back to them and there is a long line up......Iran most likely does not have to be in the line but its my word against yours.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia has 7000 nuclear warheads, aircraft careers, hypersonic weapons, some of the most advanced air defence systems on earth, is a leading military producer worldwide. Comparing Turkey to Russia or even France militarily is quite ridiculous. 

If the Russians wanted to, they could take the entire Baku Republic in a few days / weeks at most and Turkey could only watch and cry like a baby. 

This guy has a hard time understand how modern weapons systems, specialized weapons systems, work. 

THAAD for example. It's specifically designed to shoot down ballistic missiles. It's projectiles don't even explode on impact. They literally knock missiles out of the air. Therefore THAAD is literally helpless against any fighter jet or drone. 

Does that mean that it's junk ? No because it's meant to be paired with Aegis / Patriot batteries and even other mobile short range air defense systems for complete coverage and for its own defense. 

Even the S-400. Let's assume one battery has 8 missiles at one point and is working completely alone, completely isolated. Let's say the enemy launches 20 missiles at the system and the area it's protecting. 

Well then in that case the S-400 will be completely wiped out and will fail to protect the area it was stationed in.

The point is that any system can be defeated. When it comes to air defenses, it's just a matter of simple math and Just because a system can be defeated or even has vulnerabilities that can be exploited does not make it "junk" 

Try explaining this concept to this child through. He has a hard time understanding abstract concepts.



Hormuz said:


> russia didn't even intervene on the battlefield, since armenia went towards u.s. and start decrease relations with russia, so how can you say russia/armenia alliance. there was no such a thing.
> armenia have russian weapons most of them outdatet like* the sam sytsems they used*. if armenia and russia would be alliance azerbaijan would not last one day in the battlefield and turkey couldn't do shit about that.
> and lets not forgot that the armenian army was still in their bases and didn't even fought. the soldiers on the battlefield where most volunteers and still gave azerbaijan a hard time.
> 
> now back to russia. since u.s. and europe didn't helped armenia, russia used the situatuion and made a peace treaty and send troops. putin just wanted to make it clear to armenia that they cant rely on the west and that armenia needs russia as a protector.
> if azerbaijan and turkey are that strong can "crush" russia why they didn't keep russia away from sending tropps? again cause russia didn't even got involved.
> 
> people really think since turkey shot down a russian fighter that they are stronger than russia when it comes to war, cause russia didn't retaliate. we know that erdogan talked to putin and said that it was a mistake and a accident and appologized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baybars Han

sha ah said:


> The Baku/Turkish alliance CRUSHED the Armenian/Russian alliance ? You realize that Russia is running the show in the Caucasus right ? If Russia wanted to they could crush Baku like a can and there's nothing Turkey would be able to do about it.
> 
> Don't compare yourself with Russia, which is a military superpower, with 7000+ nuclear warheads, aircraft carriers, hypersonic missiles and more. This is the same thing as Turkey comparing itself to France. It's a joke.
> 
> Turkey 80 million, Baku Republic 10 million. Armenians are 3 million all together. Artaskh has 150,000 people and in the end you didn't even take the capital of the city after losing 7000+ troops. Some say you lost 10,000+ with mercenaries.
> 
> So you attacked a tiny enclave, which was completely surrounded, outnumbered. You only advanced in the south and after sustaining massive losses, didn't have the will to go for the capital. When you where both exhausted and weak Russia wisely made its move.
> 
> You had all the advantages and didn't take the capital ? That would be like attacking Qatar and not taking Doha. Or attacking DC and not taking Washington. Or what if you attacked UAE and didn't take Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Putin played Pashiyun, Erdogan and Aliyev like pawns and expanded Russian influence MASSIVELY without lifteing a finger.
> 
> Artaskh is to Armenia what Eastern Ukraine is to Russia. Armenia did not go into the war fully because Pashiyun is a pussy and was scared. Pashiyun is severely pro western, which is why he did not allow Russian troops in much sooner. Baku would have stopped any time Russia came in. You wouldn't have a choice.
> 
> Iran is not trying to scare Israel. They're already scared. One Israeli analyst said recently "It's not what Iran is doing in Syria which keeps me up at night, it's the Iran nuclear deal being reinstated that keeps me up at night"
> 
> Anyways Iran is not a blind bull that has to react to every move the enemy makes.
> 
> When Russia / SAA blow up your proxies every single day what do you do ? When UAE, tiny UAE blew up your 3 multi million dollar air defense units in Watiya, what did Turkey do ? Did you respond to UAE or Egypt ?
> 
> Will a boxer / fighter be successful if he responds to every punch or feint by acting predictably like a raging bull ? Or will a boxer be successful by being calculating and focusing on a game plan to win the fight ? Looking at the big picture, Iran has been very successful in Syria. Iran has done everything it has wanted there and despite all of Israel's efforts, Iran is there and doing whatever it wants.
> 
> All those bombings every few months are just for show. I told you already. In liberated areas, there are countless tunnels, bunkers that were dug out by stupid rebels and foreign insurgents. Government forces now have access to those sites. Any vital Iranian / Syrian site is deep underground in a fortified position. Israel just hits an empty warehouse one day, a little army post with 2 soldiers next month, just for show, to convince their people that they're doing something.
> 
> In regards to the passenger plane being shot down, despite that, according to military analysts Iran has a better, more extensive air defense network than Turkey. Iran simply has more numerous and varied inventory of SAMs.
> 
> Iran produces Bavar-373. According to analysts, it's not quite as good as the S-400 yet, however it's better than the S-300. However Iran produces it for a fraction of the price of the S-400 and soon it will be as good. In any case Russia is already working on much more advanced hardware than S-400. By the time the Russians give you the codes, they'll have S-500.
> 
> Anyways when you compare the drones that Turkey and Iran both produce, again it's the same result. Iran simply has a wider variety that specialize, excel in conducting specific tasks. Iran had access to RQ-4, RQ-7, some of the most advanced UAVs on the planet.
> 
> Iran produces cheap drones, medium range, expensive, high end, advanced and stealth drones. Everything. Turkey only produces Bayraktar and Anka, the rest are insignificant really. Iran already produces drones just like those, but Iran has a wider variety for export and army use.



You are deluded.


----------



## WudangMaster

Oh my goodness, the troll-roaches are spilling out of the other thread and into the chill lounge thread too!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> Another reason is that the Syrians are war weary and their assets are pretty depleted.



Then do not make laughable claims of ''encircling Israel'' or ''bringing the fight to israel'' when Syria itself is in a existential battle.




sha ah said:


> Another reason is that they are focusing on launching a major offensive in Idlib in the new year and they are still fighting left over rebel remnants in Daara area and ISIS in the desert and they Turks are also threatening in the north.


 Yes, the Israelis have been succesful forcing you guys to fight for your own survival. They are just sending their mercenaries while you have to use your main army and your whole country.





sha ah said:


> Also when it comes to foreign powers fighting on another nations soil, no nation wants that, not the Iraqis, Syrians, Lebanese, nobody.


 I thought Syria and Iran had a defence pact ? That includes deploying Iranian troops on Syrian soil to fight off any aggression. And yes, that includes Israeli aggression as well.



sha ah said:


> Turkish proxies are being targeted and are being blown up daily in Syria by Russian airforce, Syrian airforce and Syrian / Iranian drones. I've posted several links in the last couple of days on the Chill section of this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the website, the history just for the last few weeks. Okay here, here's just one recent example 17 hours ago just from browsing down a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiple TFSA fighters killed tonight amidst attempts to take Mu'alaq Ain Issa, Ar-Raqqah - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Multiple TFSA fighters killed tonight amidst attempts to take Mu'alaq. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multiple TFSA fighters killed tonight amidst attempts to take Mu'alaq*


 You made it sound like Syria was attacking Turkish backed forces everyday! Which is totally false.. a few attacks here and there and then silence and then a few attacks again does not make it a daily occurrence.


.


sha ah said:


> Also when the UAE/Egypt blew up 3 Turkish HAWK SAM batteries, did Turkey retaliate ? Nope


 This has already been addressed... Turkey never talked about ''harsh revenge'' like what clown IR is doing against Israel.




sha ah said:


> Like I said, Iran's strategy in regards to Israel is long term and in the big picture Iran has succeeded in Iraq and Syria.


 Lie, lie and once again a total lie ! There has never been a proper and sound strategy to fight Israel. Remember, you were supposed to fight Israel, but instead they took the fight against one of your major allies and now you are struggling to keep alive rather than fighting the Israelis.



sha ah said:


> Israel has failed to achieve most of its goals, namely to completely overthrow the Assad regime and turn Syria into a complete, unsalvageable disaster where Iran would lose all of its influence.


 You are a fool if you think Israel's goal was to topple Assad. Israel's goal has always been to turn Syria into a failed state where its major ally Iran and Hezbollah getting trapped in a quagmire. Israel has been succesfull in achieving this.



sha ah said:


> Also the Israeli's funded, equipped and even gave emergency medical aid to rebels on their border. They did not want SAA or Iranian assets on their border.


 As they should be.. and as you should be doing too. They are quite succesful in cucking SAA (whatever is left of them) Hezbollah and IRGC.



sha ah said:


> They wanted a buffer of rebels on their border on top of occupying the Golan heights. That Zionist backed buffer made up of ISIS and other foreign backed insurgents is gone.


 There is no major need for this. They can just airstrike very easily any target approaching their borders. That is why SAA and IRGC are afraid to take any action against Israeli borders. They will just roast any target with airstrikes.



sha ah said:


> Some fighters fight defensively, some fighters fight proactively. Just because a fighter is not super aggressive, does not mean that that fighter isn't going to win the match.


 Just excuses to cover up lies and incompetence. The reality on the ground is that Hezbollah/SAA/IRGC are getting pummeled by Israeli airforce without being able to retaliate properly. It is a joke, the world is laughing at you.



sha ah said:


> Iran is certainly taking punches from Israel in Syria but they're not even putting a dent on Iran's ambitions in Syria. They're something like glaring shots, punches that mostly get deflected.


 ''Irans ambitions'' LOL
You talk like as if IR had a great grand planned strategy regarding Syria.. They just went there when they were trapped in a existential battle. Do not make it big out of thin air.



sha ah said:


> Like I said in fighting some times an opponent will throw a punch or feint just to get a dangerous trap.


 Yes while the spectators are yawning at this one sided match. Keep receiving the blows bro.






sha ah said:


> The "what keeps me up at night" quote by the Israeli analyst / pundit was made by him not myself. The Zionists DO NOT want another nuclear deal. They do not want Iran to reap the financial rewards and have access to the global market or its billions in frozen funds.


 Why would they even be concerned ? At the most the Palestinian jihad group will receive more money and fire a few more useless fireworks on empty fields in Israel. Will hardly threaten Israel's make up as a nation. Like i said, they have total superiority over you. No need to be concerned.



sha ah said:


> The Israelis want Iran to remain a financial pariah. Their main goal at the moment is escalate, get Iran to retaliate so they can point the finger and say "You see Iran is the evil aggressor, how can you, America, my ALLY, do business with such a fiend"


 They have been pretty succesfull doing that without IR retaliating. IR is a international pariah already, totally cut off from any financial institution... under major sanctions, sabotage, murders etc So you have nothing to lose really, better retaliate and save some face and standing and most importantly, deterrence.




sha ah said:


> That was the entire idea behind killing the nuclear scientist. Well atleast that is what some analysts believe. That is what I myself believe as well. The Israeli's want escalation. They want Iran to retaliate immediately. They've set a dangerous trap. Should Iran give it to them or should Iran retaliate in kind at a time of Iran's choosing, at a time and place that is optimal for Iran ?


 Already explained to you. Iran has nothing to lose by retaliating and settling the scores. What are they going to do ? Put more sanctions ? Block sale of F-22's to Iran ? 



sha ah said:


> The game of geo-politics is a long term chess game, My friend, I understand your frustration, that you want revenge, you want Iran to retaliate, but there is an optimal time and place for that. Also it's best to hit the enemy when they least expect it. Not when they just struck and are anticipating major retaliation.



Sorry but i chuckled a little bit here. You make it sound like as if the IR is some sort of huge major power deeply involved in a chess game with its opponent and waiting for the right time to strike. What a joke. IR is in deep s.hit. It has no proper options and you know it. Like stated before, IR is yet to retaliate for the 6 assassinated scientists, natanz, parchin,cyber and many many other undercover attacks that were kept under the rug. You ain't fooling anyone here buddy.




sha ah said:


> Iran's missiles and air force assets are strictly reserved to defend Iran's borders. There are tiny exceptions here and there but for the most part they're reserved to defend Iran directly.


 So what is the talk about fighting Israel then if these weapons are only reserved for Iran ? These are the most high quality weaponry Iran has. What weapons are they going to reserve for ''the ultimate fight against Israel'' ? 



sha ah said:


> Honestly if you think of a last 40 years, in my opinion Khomeini was far too aggressive and Khamenei is a little too reserved.


 Khomeini did the right thing in his era. Achieved deterrence with the US early on despite some setbacks. Back then Iran's army was very weak and no allies and groups in the region that could help him... the man did a phenomenal job. He was also never afraid and Iran gained utmost respect from the whole world. Fast forward now, IR is a joke compared to back then.



sha ah said:


> Even when the Taliban killed those Iranian hostages in the late 90's, I mean realistically Iran could have very easily launched devastating surgical strikes against the Taliban right ?


 Two major factors why Iran did not even retaliate against the Taliban..

1.Khamenei was (is and always has been) a cuck leader. A coward.
2.Iran's armed forces were not in a state to launch such a attack.. war with Iraq had been concluded just recently.



sha ah said:


> but for whatever reason the Iranian leadership were satisfied enough not to atleast bomb a few Taliban targets.


 Honestly, for you it is just ''for whatever reason''. To the rest of the world it is pretty clear that the IR will not engage in a major operation without US consent. I think that is pretty much agreed on by everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> You said Iran doesn't have nukes and can't build nukes. I showed you a source which states that Iran can build one bomb in 1 month from today.
> 
> How does Turkey have faster access to nukes when I outlined your plan to have Russia build your nuclear facilities in a few years and control the fissile material ?
> 
> If Iran's technology is junk then how did Iran capture the RQ-170 ? How did Iran shoot down the RQ-4 ? The Aramco strikes, an area surrounded by PAC-3 Patriot SAMs ?
> 
> Armenia is more heavily armed than Iran ?
> 
> Honestly you're embaressing yourself very badly now. I don't wish to humiliate you any further. How old are you 14 ? Is this your moms laptop ?


Pls dont make the mistake of discussing with someone who cant discuss at the intellectual level yo discuss at. be warned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

aryobarzan said:


> are you sure you were not a jewish survivor the way you defend them..lol!!!



No I am not. Don't you think I would have better things to do than to write here? I would be running some bank or a tech start up if i was jewish. The fact that i waste my time here arguing with you is clear sign I am a bosnian.

But I have met a survivor in Australia. Amazing stories. Her family owned one of the largest garment or carpet factories in the country at the time. a week before the germans arrived the factory was burnt and family went into hiding. Then she surprised me, and said that the germans didnt interact much with the local people, and it was the local people that rounded them all up and sent them to germany and other places by trains. Her family was kept alive by family friends and former business partners, who risked their own lives to save them. For most of the war their biggest fear was American bombing. Her mother somehow went to Budapest to visit relatives during the war (pretty stupid), and was identified as a jew on the street and shot. 

After the war, she, her dad and brother went to israel and thought it was a shithole country. brother came back to bosnia (lol) and she went to Australia. 

She says she hates Israel. would never live there. only losers would go live there. All the really smart rich jews went to america, australia where they build wealth and stuff like that. 

While the jews were in Germany and Austria, those European nations were superpowers. now its America. they just went to America. They seem to be the engines that drive science and finance wherever they go. 

Israel seems to be the garbage bin for these people. Those are the leftovers. yemeni jews, etc etc. I don't want to insult anyone. So I won't continue. 



aryobarzan said:


> Now to answer* your point of view with my point of view*....Israel can not forever relay on US protection..Assuming they are still around there would be a time that the US will consider them a *"Liability"* rather than an *"Asset"*...that is when all the people of the region who have received a blow from them and could not reply because of the US will get back to them and there is a long line up......Iran most likely does not have to be in the line but its my word against yours.



America will never give up on them, not while they hold america captive, drive science, engineering and social progress in america. What was america before the jews arrived there? bearded poker cheats, gun fights at noon, KKK, slavery. They played a huge part on turning USA into a superpower. Einstein, oppenheimer. need i say more. 

Its like Russia Armenia. Like people here say. Russia will intervene if it ever gets too hot for Armenia. The problem you have with israel is that unlike russia, American weapons work. and Israel get unlimited amounts for free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

*You are deluded.*

Man you guys can't resist coming here can you ? Even after the moderators tell you that you're not allowed here. You go make fake Danish user accounts just to post your childish nonsense but now you reveal yourself

Like all Turkish fanboys you are living inside your ottoman fantasy land in your head and don't like to hear the truth or anything remotely close to it. 
*
Iran does not have any enriched Uranium and can't build a nuclear weapon*

we show you sources which prove that Iran can build a nuke in 4 weeks from now if desired

*we Turkish can buy nuclear weapons from Australia*

we show you sources and laugh

*Armenia military is stronger than Iran military*

just laughter

You don't like to take part in any constructive discussions, just make vague comments, one after another. 

Even after providing sources that prove you wrong, you cling onto your fantasies like like a toddler clings onto his teddy bear.



Baybars Han said:


> You are deluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

*America will never give up on them, not while they hold america captive, drive science, engineering and social progress in america. What was america before the jews arrived there?*

I don't even know how I should reply to this. America was a leading, global power before the Jews arrived and it still is the worlds sole super power as we speak.

*unlike russia, American weapons work. and Israel get unlimited amounts for free.*

I can't even believe this. Just recently you've stated that American weapons like the Patriot PAC-3 are JUNK.

Now you're stating the opposite again. Okay so If American weapons are the best and Russian weapons are JUNK then Why did Turkey give up the F-35 for the S-400 ?

Not only that but just today America sanctioned you over the S-400 and there are more sanctions to come once Biden becomes president.

So according to your own arguments, Turkey gave up technologically advanced American weapons (F-35), which work, for Russian JUNK that does not work, for billions of dollars mind you and billions more lost in sanctions.

Also if Russian weapons don't work then how did they shoot down 20 of your drones in Libya ? LOL

Like I've told you before, just because a sophisticated weapon has a vulnerability does not make it JUNK. Just because a weapons system can be defeated under a specific set of circumstances does not make it junk.

THAAD can only shoot down ballistic missiles. Without Aegis / Patriot / HAWK and perhaps some Avenger and C-RAM units (for short range), the THAAD can easily be destroyed by ANY fighter jet or UAV.

Even a fighter jet from WW2 could easily do the trick and a UAV worth peanuts could easily put the THAAD which is worth BILLIONS, out of commission.

Even a few RPGs or ATGMs launched at a THAAD system can make it useless / inoperable, If there is no friendly ground unit nearly to guard the system when it is stationed close to or in hostile territory.

The THAAD is worth BILLIONS. A few RPGs or ATGMs are worth thousands.

The most expensive tank in the world, worth millions of dollars, can likewise be destroyed by a missile worth a few thousand dollars

None of that means that those weapons are junk. It's just a matter of the context and circumstances.



thetutle said:


> No I am not. Don't you think I would have better things to do than to write here? I would be running some bank or a tech start up if i was jewish. The fact that i waste my time here arguing with you is clear sign I am a bosnian.
> 
> But I have met a survivor in Australia. Amazing stories. Her family owned one of the largest garment or carpet factories in the country at the time. a week before the germans arrived the factory was burnt and family went into hiding. Then she surprised me, and said that the germans didnt interact much with the local people, and it was the local people that rounded them all up and sent them to germany and other places by trains. Her family was kept alive by family friends and former business partners, who risked their own lives to save them. For most of the war their biggest fear was American bombing. Her mother somehow went to Budapest to visit relatives during the war (pretty stupid), and was identified as a jew on the street and shot.
> 
> After the war, she, her dad and brother went to israel and thought it was a shithole country. brother came back to bosnia (lol) and she went to Australia.
> 
> She says she hates Israel. would never live there. only losers would go live there. All the really smart rich jews went to america, australia where they build wealth and stuff like that.
> 
> While the jews were in Germany and Austria, those European nations were superpowers. now its America. they just went to America. They seem to be the engines that drive science and finance wherever they go.
> 
> Israel seems to be the garbage bin for these people. Those are the leftovers. yemeni jews, etc etc. I don't want to insult anyone. So I won't continue.
> 
> 
> 
> America will never give up on them, not while they hold america captive, drive science, engineering and social progress in america. What was america before the jews arrived there? bearded poker cheats, gun fights at noon, KKK, slavery. They played a huge part on turning USA into a superpower. Einstein, oppenheimer. need i say more.
> 
> Its like Russia Armenia. Like people here say. Russia will intervene if it ever gets too hot for Armenia. The problem you have with israel is that unlike russia, American weapons work. and Israel get unlimited amounts for free.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

@sha ah thank you .you spoke my mind replying to him...no need for further discussion with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Baybars Han said:


> You are deluded.



His bubbles have been bursted so his here venting that is all he can do. Write nonsense long essays that doesn't reflect reality. Leave him be and let him conjure more to relieve his own pain


----------



## Shawnee

I sure as hell never missed them in this forum. 
Amazing they stood by their words and never came back to the forum. Reminds me of Erdogan promises on Sirt and the praying in the Ummayid mosque in Syria and Idlib observation posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> I sure as hell never missed them in this forum.
> Amazing they stood by their words and never came back to the forum. Reminds me of Erdogan promises on Sirt and the praying in the Ummayid mosque in Syria and Idlib observation posts.



Which you are a none-player in both places Vs Russia, USA on one hand and vs UAE and Egypt in the other. I can't seem to spot you anywhere. We stand for our own goals and ambitions. Expand on our terms we don't play second fiddle to nobody.

Once you respect yourself first perhaps others will follow in giving it to you. With our own muscles and might we expand. This is how we gain respect. We don't beat around the bushes or serve under someone as second fiddle

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> idiots talking about Nakhjavan corridor to Azerbaijan
> 
> it is all about recent Russian peace broker deal between Armerina Pashinyan and Azerbaijan which they want corridor true Armenia land bordering Iran
> 
> which is legally not binding and Armenian parliament need to ratify it which has zero chance of happening ( it is suicidal for Armenian people )
> 
> as soon as Pashinyan is out ( which is going to happen very soon) it be take care of
> 
> 
> we are moving Hussianiun units ( Hezballah Azerbijan) in as we speek so we peper ground in Azerbaijan
> 
> there is massive bulid up taking place and planers are drowing plan as we speek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the big factor will be Biden administration (which we negotiating as we speak only regarding Turkey issue) the U.S has Incirlik Base so any targeting Turkish main land make matter complicated ( we have green light from NATO which first step behind scene )
> 
> Biden wants JCPOA which been dismissed by our side
> 
> so maybe the Syrian land be plce to start all .........................
> 
> too complicated so............................



is a direct conflict with Turkey a clever thing? thats excatly what Nato wants...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Alright, this thread shouldn't be used for non-chill discussions. Please create a topic in appropriate section to discuss serious topics.

I don't feel chill coming in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

WebMaster said:


> Alright, this thread shouldn't be used for non-chill discussions. Please create a topic in appropriate section to discuss serious topics.
> 
> I don't feel chill coming in here.


There is another thread and it went dead for some reason and everything got spilled over here instead...


----------



## Baybars Han

sha ah said:


> *You are deluded.*
> 
> Man you guys can't resist coming here can you ? Even after the moderators tell you that you're not allowed here. You go make fake Danish user accounts just to post your childish nonsense but now you reveal yourself
> 
> Like all Turkish fanboys you are living inside your ottoman fantasy land in your head and don't like to hear the truth or anything remotely close to it.
> 
> *Iran does not have any enriched Uranium and can't build a nuclear weapon*
> 
> we show you sources which prove that Iran can build a nuke in 4 weeks from now if desired
> 
> *we Turkish can buy nuclear weapons from Australia*
> 
> we show you sources and laugh
> 
> *Armenia military is stronger than Iran military*
> 
> just laughter
> 
> You don't like to take part in any constructive discussions, just make vague comments, one after another.
> 
> Even after providing sources that prove you wrong, you cling onto your fantasies like like a toddler clings onto his teddy bear.



Who made all those comments you just posted? It wasnt me. Also I dont have any other fake accounts and I have max 1 post a day usually. I never said any of those things but your countrymen's comments are laughable, not even worth discussing.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> I can't even believe this. Just recently you've stated that American weapons like the Patriot PAC-3 are JUNK.



I never said that. I said the PAC-3 that america sells to gulf arabs and other milking cows is junk, degraded, re -engineered especially for them. The obviously have some capacity to destroy some targets, but wha they give to Israel is top of the line. 



sha ah said:


> Now you're stating the opposite again. Okay so If American weapons are the best and Russian weapons are JUNK then Why did Turkey give up the F-35 for the S-400 ?



F35 is great aircraft. The one USA and israel and UK and Australia has. Turkey would get a downgraded version, that reports everything back to the US, can only be operated in a way and in places that the US authorises. F35 are very expensive, and are probably not compatible with turkey's independent foreign policy. It will try to build its own fighter. maybe source it from a place where the source codes will be made available to it. This is a good thing. 



sha ah said:


> Not only that but just today America sanctioned you over the S-400 and there are more sanctions to come once Biden becomes president.



USA started sanctioning turkey since 1974. mainly in response to turkey going its own way and not being a total puppet. More sanctions are inevitable and turkey will learn to swim or it will sink. 

Its probably worth it to have the s400. Turkeys possession of that system will give them some insight into the systems capabilities and manufacturing process. Very clever people in turkey have done the cost benefit analysis already.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Any new unveilings coming out soon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Makran should be in the next few weeks; seems like she's getting fitted out with final touches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

(528) پیام افسر ارتش ایران به مریم رجوی رهبر مجاهدین خلق - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> (528) پیام افسر ارتش ایران به مریم رجوی رهبر مجاهدین خلق - YouTube


Every member of that group should be skinned alive; sad that they can only be killed once... 
Any lowlife government supporting them will have their mko chickens come home to roost sooner or later.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

WudangMaster said:


> Every member of that group should be skinned alive; sad that they can only be killed once...
> Any lowlife government supporting them will have their mko chickens come home to roost sooner or later.


 I find it totally reprehensible that Iran is labeled "The greatest state sponsor of terrorism in the world" by the west and the world at large just because of Iran's support for the Palestinian cause while the biggest terrorists in Iran's history can walk and operate freely on their streets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338918099043708930
*Yemen: Video showing clashes that took place last night between Hadi forces and the Houthi on the Jabal Murad front*









Yemen: Video showing clashes that took place last night between Hadi forces and the Houthi on the Jabal Murad front Marib - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemen: Video showing clashes that took place last night between Hadi forces and the Houthi on the Jabal Murad front. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

video showing syrian terrorist 
look how one mentioning Iran like it's our next tarket. 

maybe i am a bit to radical but IRGC should give a **** about the rouhani gang and send a little firework to karabakh. we gave so many shahids in syria and iraq to prevent them coming at our border and now they came without even fireing a bullet against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hormuz said:


> video showing syrian terrorist
> look how one mentioning Iran like it's our next tarket.
> 
> maybe i am a bit to radical but IRGC should give a **** about the rouhani gang and send a little firework to karabakh. we gave so many shahids in syria and iraq to prevent them coming at our border and now they came without even fireing a bullet against us.


 They didn't do anything yet. The moment they start to be funny artillery and BM's nearing mach 6 will fry their ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Hormuz said:


> video showing syrian terrorist
> look how one mentioning Iran like it's our next tarket.
> 
> maybe i am a bit to radical but IRGC should give a **** about the rouhani gang and send a little firework to karabakh. we gave so many shahids in syria and iraq to prevent them coming at our border and now they came without even fireing a bullet against us.


Better option will be to slowly locate them and just like in Syria fly stealth Drones over their camps and introduce Sadid little bombs to them...they will get the message..Also using Shia elements within the area to eliminate them one by one..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

yavar said:


>


*Great Video* ..many thanks to "yavar". A must see for each iranian patriot.
*He is IRGC's younger generation, he is smart and educated, he is articulate and he is well informed. With people like him the futures will be bright for Iran . He reminds me of Gen Hajizadeh. *Goddamn Rohanni and Zarif crowd and how for 8 years they have sold out this great nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

Speech by Hasan Abassi,

Many good parts and some populist things

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Hormuz said:


> video showing syrian terrorist
> look how one mentioning Iran like it's our next tarket.
> 
> maybe i am a bit to radical but IRGC should give a **** about the rouhani gang and send a little firework to karabakh. we gave so many shahids in syria and iraq to prevent them coming at our border and now they came without even fireing a bullet against us.


Yes,but they`re not there by choice,they`re there because the turkish gambit in syria has failed and erdo now has all of these turkish backed syrian terrorists that he has to do something with so from his perspective it makes sense to use them as mercenaries in libya and azerbaijan,after all he doesnt have to pay them very much and he doesnt have to worry if they get killed,which is not the case when turkish troops come home in hefty brand bodybags.
As for his pet terrorists,well these fvckers once had dreams of killing or ethnically cleansing syria of anyone who wasnt a sunni,now they find themselves having to fight as mercenaries on the side of azerbaijanian shiites!.The greater threat is from western supported groups like the mek,so long as they are allowed safe havens where they can continue to function as a large organised cohesive group then they will remain a threat.
Personally I think there could be a very good opportunity for a nice big fat arms contract for iran in all of this,as I would imagine that the armenians,after the trouncing that they took at the hands of turkish and israeli drones, would almost certainly be in the market for a brand new state of the art drone force,which iran could certainly supply....for a suitable price naturally.
In addition iran could also refurbish their scud and iskander missile forces with upgraded guidance systems and fit terminally guided gliding warheads as well as supplying them with new liquid and solid fueled missiles.
Lastly I think that this would also send a strong message to the turks and russians as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

yavar said:


>


Summary please for non Farsi speaking people?


----------



## Hormuz

Sineva said:


> Yes,but they`re not there by choice,they`re there because the turkish gambit in syria has failed and erdo now has all of these turkish backed syrian terrorists that he has to do something with so from his perspective it makes sense to use them as mercenaries in libya and azerbaijan,after all he doesnt have to pay them very much and he doesnt have to worry if they get killed,which is not the case when turkish troops come home in hefty brand bodybags.
> As for his pet terrorists,well these fvckers once had dreams of killing or ethnically cleansing syria of anyone who wasnt a sunni,now they find themselves having to fight as mercenaries on the side of azerbaijanian shiites!.The greater threat is from western supported groups like the mek,so long as they are allowed safe havens where they can continue to function as a large organised cohesive group then they will remain a threat.
> Personally I think there could be a very good opportunity for a nice big fat arms contract for iran in all of this,as I would imagine that the armenians,after the trouncing that they took at the hands of turkish and israeli drones, would almost certainly be in the market for a brand new state of the art drone force,which iran could certainly supply....for a suitable price naturally.
> In addition iran could also refurbish their scud and iskander missile forces with upgraded guidance systems and fit terminally guided gliding warheads as well as supplying them with new liquid and solid fueled missiles.
> Lastly I think that this would also send a strong message to the turks and russians as well.


 
i know that this terrorist are no threat to Iran, but it's about principle. Haj Qassem and thousands got matyred so this trash can't come near our borders and now we see they are there (not threatning Iran).
In the mind of this terrorists it's a win. they got humilated in syria by Iran and her alliace and now they are next to us. 
and i don't like the guy in video saying "there is Iran" with his shitty smile on his face. 
we need the goverment in Iran to step back and not interfering in the security matters and keeping IRGC back cause of JCPOA. at that time when isis attacked iraq even rouhani the trator said 50km is Irans redline, if they come that near Iran will send troops in iraq. but look now what happend. not that he is not keeping is word but don't let IRGC do their work.

when armenia and fake rep. of azerbaijan where fighting i warned about the pan turkish propaganda if fake rep. azerbaijan wins the war. some thought i am over reacting, but exactly what i said happend. and now i am saying that this terrorist are there we need to take action now. 
we have already problems at the border with azerbaijan, since most of the weapons for mossad terrorist agence in Iran are coming from this border. at least we can take out this trash so in furture they won't creat bigger problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

As soon as they try anything they're going to get eradicated. They basically have no chance. There are countless Turkish fanboys out there that simply don't know much about Iran's military capabilities. 

Yesterday one was saying "Once Azeri people rise up in Iran we will send our drones, that's all it will take to destroy Iran" Such statements are laughable really when you consider how potent Iran's air defenses are and how many options Iran has when it comes to responding to external threats. Not only that but recent protests in Tabriz were all in favor of Iran.

Several Iranian generals have stated that when it comes to Iran's territorial integrity and sovereignty, that is an absolute red line for Iran. There is nothing that the Iranian military has or hasn't done in the past that would indicate otherwise. 



Hormuz said:


> i know that this terrorist are no threat to Iran, but it's about principle. Haj Qassem and thousands got matyred so this trash can't come near our borders and now we see they are there (not threatning Iran).
> In the mind of this terrorists it's a win. they got humilated in syria by Iran and her alliace and now they are next to us.
> and i don't like the guy in video saying "there is Iran" with his shitty smile on his face.
> we need the goverment in Iran to step back and not interfering in the security matters and keeping IRGC back cause of JCPOA. at that time when isis attacked iraq even rouhani the trator said 50km is Irans redline, if they come that near Iran will send troops in iraq. but look now what happend. not that he is not keeping is word but don't let IRGC do their work.
> 
> when armenia and fake rep. of azerbaijan where fighting i warned about the pan turkish propaganda if fake rep. azerbaijan wins the war. some thought i am over reacting, but exactly what i said happend. and now i am saying that this terrorist are there we need to take action now.
> we have already problems at the border with azerbaijan, since most of the weapons for mossad terrorist agence in Iran are coming from this border. at least we can take out this trash so in furture they won't creat bigger problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thetutle

Hormuz said:


> video showing syrian terrorist
> look how one mentioning Iran like it's our next tarket.
> 
> maybe i am a bit to radical but IRGC should give a **** about the rouhani gang and send a little firework to karabakh. we gave so many shahids in syria and iraq to prevent them coming at our border and now they came without even fireing a bullet against us.



This is just cheap Armenian propaganda. None of this was filmed in Azerbaijan. Why would Azerbaijan need these guys that fire AK's aimlessly into the air when they have a modern, professional army that was victorious and freed vast amounts of occupied land at a massive cost to Armenia. 

I think you guys need to relax against an imaginary enemy (azerbaijan, Turkey) and concentrate on enemies that killing your people in Iran itself.


----------



## Surenas

thetutle said:


> This is just cheap Armenian propaganda. None of this was filmed in Azerbaijan. Why would Azerbaijan need these guys that fire AK's aimlessly into the air when they have a modern, professional army that was victorious and freed vast amounts of occupied land at a massive cost to Armenia.



A so-called professional army that needed Syrian mercenaries, Turkish advisers and a shitload of Israeli technology to be victorious over an Armenian force that wasn't even fully mobilized and still fought with tactics and weaponry from the '90s. Anyone who implies that the latest Turkish victory in Nagorno-Karabakh was some impressive feat from Azerbaijan is deluded.



> I think you guys need to relax against an imaginary enemy (azerbaijan, Turkey) and concentrate on enemies that killing your people in Iran itself.



We don't need lessons in tranquillity and geopolitics from a guy who hails from some obscure and artificial nation in Eastern-Europe that largely owes his freedom and sovereignty thanks to Iran. Please spare us your advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz

thetutle said:


> This is just cheap Armenian propaganda. None of this was filmed in Azerbaijan. Why would Azerbaijan need these guys that fire AK's aimlessly into the air when they have a modern, professional army that was victorious and freed vast amounts of occupied land at a massive cost to Armenia.
> 
> I think you guys need to relax against an imaginary enemy (azerbaijan, Turkey) and concentrate on enemies that killing your people in Iran itself.



😂 for what you need a modern army if you can't fight.

1. the armenian regular army didn't came out to fight, they where satying in the bases. most of the fighters where volunteers and the army from artsakh.

2. if the army of fake rep. of azerbaijan is so powerful why they need terrorist helping them from syria? 
there is more then enough evidence that turkey flew them over. even the flight number was known and people trackt them. and you can see alot of videos wehre armenians caputured them. estimate number of terrorist brought from syria minimum 4000. this is said by Iranian security forces and not armenia.
so modern don't mean powerful. saudi also have modern army, look what the houthi fighters are doing with them. saudi already lost but trying not to lose face so they continue this bloody war.

3. fake rep. of azerbaijan lost at least 10% of their soldiers. there are more higher estimations (not from armenian sources). 

4. why should armenia make such a propaganda video after the war is over. you think after they lost and russia send troops there they try to make Iran attack? there is no point of doing that. they won't get the territory back, which they have lost.

all i want to say is that at the end of the day modern weapons can help the armed forces of a country, but soldiers fighting the war not the weapons.


sha ah said:


> As soon as they try anything they're going to get eradicated. They basically have no chance. There are countless Turkish fanboys out there that simply don't know much about Iran's military capabilities.
> 
> Yesterday one was saying "Once Azeri people rise up in Iran we will send our drones, that's all it will take to destroy Iran" Such statements are laughable really when you consider how potent Iran's air defenses are and how many options Iran has when it comes to responding to external threats. Not only that but recent protests in Tabriz were all in favor of Iran.
> 
> Several Iranian generals have stated that when it comes to Iran's territorial integrity and sovereignty, that is an absolute red line for Iran. There is nothing that the Iranian military has or hasn't done in the past that would indicate otherwise.



i know dadash but i am talking about principles and not that they are a danger to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

sha ah said:


> As soon as they try anything they're going to get eradicated. They basically have no chance. There are countless Turkish fanboys out there that simply don't know much about Iran's military capabilities.
> 
> Yesterday one was saying "Once Azeri people rise up in Iran we will send our drones, that's all it will take to destroy Iran" Such statements are laughable really when you consider how potent Iran's air defenses are and how many options Iran has when it comes to responding to external threats. Not only that but recent protests in Tabriz were all in favor of Iran.
> 
> Several Iranian generals have stated that when it comes to Iran's territorial integrity and sovereignty, that is an absolute red line for Iran. There is nothing that the Iranian military has or hasn't done in the past that would indicate otherwise.



We shouldn't worry much about Erdogan's recent comments/poetry. For one, it does not point out to a change in Turkey's strategy and policy vis-a-vis Iran. Turkey is not going to challenge the territorial integrity of its most stable and powerful neighbour. That would be nothing more than suicidal. Iran has enough tools at its disposal to bring the heat to Turkey if push comes to shove.

Erdogan's comments can be placed in a more different daylight. Now that the Trump administration is on its way to leave office, which largely turned a blind eye to Turkish actions in the region, Erdogan is despeteraly trying to sell his worth to the new Biden administration and US congress. Turkey is facing US/European sanctions, which is no small feat, and a more hostile US administration could significantly threaten Turkish interests in the Mediterranean and Middle Eastern theatre.

Also, watch how the Saudis and Turkey/Qatar are increasingly mending ties, and the fact that Erdogan has appointed one of his confidantes as his new ambassador to Israel. Basically, every Sunni state is scared shitless about the incoming Biden administration. They don't know what the upcoming American strategy is going to entail and are absolutely terrified of either US indifference or hostility. In addition, the likely restoration of the JCPOA and the end of the maximum pressure policy will again unleash Iran. That is why all other powers are closing ranks at the moment.

Note the following comments which Erdogan made only two days ago:

"*Instead of targeting Turkey with sanctions, we expect the US, our NATO ally, to support our fight against terrorist organizations and third parties pursuing manipulative accounts in our region*. The strategic partnership between Turkey and the US is too important to be sacrificed for short-term political goals or for the sake of pleasing anti-Turkish lobbies."









Turkey strongly rejects US sanctions decision


Turkish officials stress country's decisive stance on taking every step to achieve its national defense industry goals - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr





We can all guess who Erdogan means by ''third parties pursuing manipulative accounts in our region''. Erdogan is increasingly trying to sell his anti-Iranian stance and worth to both Israel and the US. His comments about Azerbaijani unification, how symbolic they might be, was nothing more than a orchestrated incident by the Turks to annoy Iran for the sake of underlining their geopolitical importance to foreign powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

thetutle said:


> This is just cheap Armenian propaganda. None of this was filmed in Azerbaijan. Why would Azerbaijan need these guys that fire AK's aimlessly into the air when they have a modern, professional army that was victorious and freed vast amounts of occupied land at a massive cost to Armenia.
> 
> I think you guys need to relax against an imaginary enemy (azerbaijan, Turkey) and concentrate on enemies that killing your people in Iran itself.




You`d be literally fvcking amazed what you can determine through osint these days....
https://akmckeever.com/2020/10/26/sna-mercenaries-in-azerbaijan-the-visual-evidence/




Something tells me this wasnt filmed in syria or libya.....

Ultimately I guess you`d have to ask the turkish and azerbaijanian governments as to why they felt the need to employ these individuals,tho one rather obvious reason would be to try and keep the body count as low as possible,not to mention that since the turks have to pay these clowns it just makes good sense to use them.
I guess these guys are falling for cheap armenian propaganda as well?
https://www.ohchr.org/EN/NewsEvents/Pages/DisplayNews.aspx?NewsID=26494


Surenas said:


> We shouldn't worry much about Erdogan's recent comments/poetry. For one, it does not point out to a change in Turkey's strategy and policy vis-a-vis Iran. Turkey is not going to challenge the territorial integrity of its most stable and powerful neighbour. That would be nothing more than suicidal. Iran has enough tools at its disposal to bring the heat to Turkey if push comes to shove.
> 
> Erdogan's comments can be placed in a more different daylight. Now that the Trump administration is on its way to leave office, which largely turned a blind eye to Turkish actions in the region, Erdogan is despeteraly trying to sell his worth to the new Biden administration and US congress. Turkey is facing US/European sanctions, which is no small feat, and a more hostile US administration could significantly threaten Turkish interests in the Mediterranean and Middle Eastern theatre.
> 
> Also, watch how the Saudis and Turkey/Qatar are increasingly mending ties, and the fact that Erdogan has appointed one of his confidantes as his new ambassador to Israel. Basically, every Sunni state is scared shitless about the incoming Biden administration. They don't know what the upcoming American strategy is going to entail and are absolutely terrified of either US indifference or hostility. In addition, the likely restoration of the JCPOA and the end of the maximum pressure policy will again unleash Iran. That is why all other powers are closing ranks at the moment.
> 
> Note the following comments which Erdogan made only two days ago:
> 
> "*Instead of targeting Turkey with sanctions, we expect the US, our NATO ally, to support our fight against terrorist organizations and third parties pursuing manipulative accounts in our region*. The strategic partnership between Turkey and the US is too important to be sacrificed for short-term political goals or for the sake of pleasing anti-Turkish lobbies."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey strongly rejects US sanctions decision
> 
> 
> Turkish officials stress country's decisive stance on taking every step to achieve its national defense industry goals - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can all guess who Erdogan means by ''third parties pursuing manipulative accounts in our region''. Erdogan is increasingly trying to sell his anti-Iranian stance and worth to both Israel and the US. His comments about Azerbaijani unification, how symbolic they might be, was nothing more than a orchestrated incident by the Turks to annoy Iran for the sake of underlining its geopolitical importance to foreign powers.


Ahh erdo and his perpetual game of political musical chairs......
Frankly I`m amazed that anyone trusts this clown or anything that he has to say anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> We shouldn't worry much about Erdogan's recent comments/poetry. For one, it does not point out to a change in Turkey's strategy and policy vis-a-vis Iran. Turkey is not going to challenge the territorial integrity of its most stable and powerful neighbour. That would be nothing more than suicidal. Iran has enough tools at its disposal to bring the heat to Turkey if push comes to shove.
> 
> Erdogan's comments can be placed in a more different daylight. Now that the Trump administration is on its way to leave office, which largely turned a blind eye to Turkish actions in the region, Erdogan is despeteraly trying to sell his worth to the new Biden administration and US congress. Turkey is facing US/European sanctions, which is no small feat, and a more hostile US administration could significantly threaten Turkish interests in the Mediterranean and Middle Eastern theatre.
> 
> Also, watch how the Saudis and Turkey/Qatar are increasingly mending ties, and the fact that Erdogan has appointed one of his confidantes as his new ambassador to Israel. Basically, every Sunni state is scared shitless about the incoming Biden administration. They don't know what the upcoming American strategy is going to entail and are absolutely terrified of either US indifference or hostility. In addition, the likely restoration of the JCPOA and the end of the maximum pressure policy will again unleash Iran. That is why all other powers are closing ranks at the moment.
> 
> Note the following comments which Erdogan made only two days ago:
> 
> "*Instead of targeting Turkey with sanctions, we expect the US, our NATO ally, to support our fight against terrorist organizations and third parties pursuing manipulative accounts in our region*. The strategic partnership between Turkey and the US is too important to be sacrificed for short-term political goals or for the sake of pleasing anti-Turkish lobbies."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey strongly rejects US sanctions decision
> 
> 
> Turkish officials stress country's decisive stance on taking every step to achieve its national defense industry goals - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can all guess who Erdogan means by ''third parties pursuing manipulative accounts in our region''. Erdogan is increasingly trying to sell his anti-Iranian stance and worth to both Israel and the US. His comments about Azerbaijani unification, how symbolic they might be, was nothing more than a orchestrated incident by the Turks to annoy Iran for the sake of underlining its geopolitical importance to foreign powers.



Rumors that Biden wants to talk about Armenia first. No talks about missiles and nuclear stuff yet.
Interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

thesaint said:


> Summary please for non Farsi speaking people?


I try to give you a quick rundown..I need to go and sleep..lol

He talks about how enemies of Iran tried and trying to Physically Isolate Iran by not allowing International Highways and pipelines and railroads passing through Iran and basically bypassing Iran (He is the head of IRGC construction Corp)...He also gives examples of how the current government does not see the strategic value of producing basic materials (he give example of Aluminium powder) so that Iran does not need to go to outside sources....he describes how The IRGC construction Corp has stepped in and done the railroad from Chahbahar port to be connectected to Iran's network..also the recent opening of Iran to Herat railroad that Iran actually built segments of it for Afghanistan .....hope the above helped.,,,now ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

یادی کنیم از ویدیوی بسیار مهم از دوستمون علی جاوید
ویدیوی استراتژیک مال یک سال پیش
“
*بسیار ویرانگر و مخرب و نابود کننده است و نمیتونم ازش صحبت کنم
این قدرت خیلی مهیبه
هر جور میخوان محاسبه کنن*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> یادی کنیم از ویدیوی بسیار مهم از دوستمون علی جاوید
> ویدیوی استراتژیک مال یک سال پیش
> “
> *بسیار ویرانگر و مخرب و نابود کننده است و نمیتونم ازش صحبت کنم
> این قدرت خیلی مهیبه
> هر جور میخوان محاسبه کنن*


خداییش صحبت کسی که می گه "اگه یک تار مو از سر یک ایرانی کم بشه تمام کرک و پشم شما رو به باد می دیم" رو جدی می گیری؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Comparing NewYork Metro to Tehran: I´ve lived in NY and can confirm all of their metro stations are like this.






آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> خداییش صحبت کسی که می گه "اگه یک تار مو از سر یک ایرانی کم بشه تمام کرک و پشم شما رو به باد می دیم" رو جدی می گیری؟​



فرصتی هم بهش بده
خود خامنه ای هم همون حرفو میزنه
ترامپ چن ماه پهپاد گاوبال هاوک رو تلافی نکرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Raghfarm007 said:


> Comparing NewYork Metro to Tehran: I´ve lived in NY and can confirm all of their metro stations are like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com


I agree also ..Here is some photos.....What the photos do not show is how scary it is to be in one of these places...you need machine gun to protect you if you get there late at nite..I call this MAGA metro...lol






NY Metro stations





Tehran Metro station




Too bad Trump never uses metro!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339224829581549570

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

Surenas said:


> We don't need lessons in tranquillity and geopolitics from a guy who hails from some obscure and artificial nation in Eastern-Europe that largely owes his freedom and sovereignty thanks to Iran. Please spare us your advice.



Why not take a lesson. Judge the message not the messenger. 

Bosnia is an artificial country? as opposed to some naturally occurring countries?

Freedom and sovereignty because of iran. hmmm not exactly. but help is always appreciated. 



Hormuz said:


> 1. the armenian regular army didn't came out to fight, they where satying in the bases. most of the fighters where volunteers and the army from artsakh.



of course they didnt come out to fight? if you were an Armenian would you go out and fight when you saw what was happening to your colleagues, being blown up as they ate their lunch, there was nowhere to hide for the occupiers. 



Hormuz said:


> 2. if the army of fake rep. of azerbaijan is so powerful why they need terrorist helping them from syria?



they didnt need help from some guys that fire AK's into the air at no particular target. and they didnt get any help from them.



Hormuz said:


> 3. fake rep. of azerbaijan lost at least 10% of their soldiers. there are more higher estimations (not from armenian sources).



2.5%


----------



## Hormuz

thetutle said:


> Why not take a lesson. Judge the message not the messenger.
> 
> Bosnia is an artificial country? as opposed to some naturally occurring countries?
> 
> Freedom and sovereignty because of iran. hmmm not exactly. but help is always appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> of course they didnt come out to fight? if you were an Armenian would you go out and fight when you saw what was happening to your colleagues, being blown up as they ate their lunch, there was nowhere to hide for the occupiers.
> 
> 
> 
> they didnt need help from some guys that fire AK's into the air at no particular target. and they didnt get any help from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5%



it's funny how you ignoring facts.

there are tons of videos showing terrorist from syria there and even western news reported it. 
show me the opposite (prove it). i can prove all i said with facts and media, waht about you?

armenian military didn't fought, cause the goverment was hoping that political pressure will come from the west (since armenia turned their back to russia and went to coorparate with the u.s.)

well numbers which are estimatet are 5000 dead with an army of 50000 personal. and at my time when i went to school thats 10%, but maybe in australia you have different math formulas. 
even if it is 2.5% (which is not it's higher) still thats a big number.


i have many friends from bosnia in germany. it's funny *NONE* of them is protecting turkey, most of them don't even like the turkish politics and erdogan. it's funny how you defending them. 
either you are turkish or a zionist and writing under wrong idendity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

thetutle said:


> Why not take a lesson. Judge the message not the messenger.
> 
> Bosnia is an artificial country? as opposed to some naturally occurring countries?
> 
> Freedom and sovereignty because of iran. hmmm not exactly. but help is always appreciated.



As opposed to nations that have grown organically over the ages and have had the intrinsic strength to establish their own sovereignty, in stead of relying on external support in their quest for existence. 

What I'm trying to tell you is the following: tone down your pretentious attitude. You are hopping from thread to thread with your intellectual meagre contributions and have the audacity to tell us how we should view our immediate neighbourhood, of which you are no part of nor have the appropriate historical knowledge to comment on. There is nothing wrong with participating in these discussions, but at least do it with some modesty.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338192705684312064
توویتی از استاد دوست داشتنی دکتر سعید سکویی
یک تار موش به کل اپوزیسیون میرزه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338192705684312064
> توویتی از استاد دوست داشتنی دکتر سعید سکویی
> یک تار موش به کل اپوزیسیون میرزه​



What reaction was he referring to?


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> What reaction was he referring to?



Twitter reaction and also the national consensus including Azerbaijanis.


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Zeynab Soleimani renounces the budget allocated by Majles (Iranian Parliament) to the Martyr Soleimani commemorative foundation, asking the government to dedicate the amount to the needs of the people instead. *

Truly a worthy heiress and continuator to her father's inspiring legacy, and a worthy bearer of her name. When we listen to Zeynab Soleimani, we doubtlessly hear a person raised according to lofty Islamic ethics and values, the same ones she inherited from and which guided her martyred father along his earthly existence.

May Allah bless her. May she be enabled to contribute as much to the cause of Islam and to Iran as shahid Soleimani himself, who held high the flag of sacred Resistance against zionist and US imperialist oppressors.

While corrupt client rulers queue up to mend ties with the illegitimate regime of Tel Aviv and compete in self-humiliating submissiveness to Washington, martyr Qasem Soleimani made sure that the occupiers of Al-Quds will keep encountering spirited Resistance in Palestine. Additionally, he broke the backs of zionism's terrorist takfiri proxy abominations, its useful idiot savages and criminal mercenaries unleashed on nations accross the Muslim world and beyond.

The great martyr of Islam Qasem Soleimani achieved to foil plan after plan hatched by the global arrogance for West Asia and the world. He is and shall remain a role model for generations to come.

-------

*زینب سلیمانی: بودجه بنیاد حاج‌‎قاسم را به حل مشکلات مردم اختصاص دهید*

۱۵ آذر ۱۳۹۹،‏ ۲۲:۲۷
کد خبرنگار: 2449
کد خبر: 84136174​  




تهران- ایرنا- دختر شهید سلیمانی در پی انتشار مفاد بودجه ۱۴۰۰ و درج نام بنیاد مکتب آن شهید در ردیف بودجه های پیشنهادی، با صدور بیانیه‌ای از دولت خواست که بودجه در نظر گرفته شده به این مجموعه را به حل مشکلات مردم اختصاص دهد.

به گزارش ایرنا، متن این بیانیه که روز شنبه توسط زینب سلیمانی و در فضای مجازی و شبکه‌های اجتماعی انتشار یافت، بدین شرح است:

بسم رب الشهداء و الصدیقین
مردم غیور ایران!
دوستداران حاج قاسم سلیمانی!

کمتر از یک ماه تا سالگرد شهادت سردار دل‌ها باقی مانده است و ملت بزرگ ایران و امت عظیم اسلامی به عنوان صاحبان اصلی مکتب حاج قاسم، در صدد بزرگداشت سلوک و مسلک این مجاهد مخلص هستند.

طی چند روز گذشته اخباری منتشر شد که در لایحه بودجه ۱۴۰۰ مبلغی برای بنیاد مکتب حاج قاسم سلیمانی در نظر گرفته شده است. آنچه مسلم است، سرمایه بی‌بدیل برای تعمیق و گسترش مکتب حاج قاسم، محبت دل‌های امت و قلوب شیفتگان انقلاب اسلامی است و از سوی دیگر نیز تقاضایی از جانب خانواده شهید و بنیاد مکتب حاج قاسم برای اختصاص ردیف بودجه صورت نگرفته بوده است.

البته این نکته از طریق مدیر عامل بنیاد به دستگاه‌های مسوول منتقل شده است؛ اما اینجانب به نمایندگی از سوی خانواده شهید سلیمانی ضمن تشکر از دغدغه مسؤولان محترم اجرایی و دست اندرکاران تنظیم بودجه، به اطلاع می‌رسانم؛ اقدام شایسته در این زمینه، حذف عنوان بنیاد از ردیف بودجه ۱۴۰۰ و اختصاص این بودجه‌ها به حل مشکلات مردم و ترویج مکتب حاج قاسم است که سلوک آن شهید عزیز نیز همین مرام بوده است.

زینب سلیمانی

۹۹/۹/۱۵​








زینب سلیمانی: بودجه بنیاد حاج‌‎قاسم را به حل مشکلات مردم اختصاص دهید


تهران- ایرنا- دختر شهید سلیمانی در پی انتشار مفاد بودجه ۱۴۰۰ و درج نام بنیاد مکتب آن شهید در ردیف بودجه های پیشنهادی، با صدور بیانیه‌ای از دولت خواست که بودجه در نظر گرفته شده به این مجموعه را به حل مشکلات مردم اختصاص دهد.




www.irna.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339636679255199745
راست میگه این

روزی روزگاری مارو تو مدرسه مجبور می کردند پشت سر این نماز بخونیم و چقدر جفنگ میگفت و دعا به خامنه ای میکرد چپ و راست
اعصابمون رو خورد می کرد

یه چند تا هم طرفدار داشت و میگفتن یارو کرامت داره و نور ازش میباره

من به صورت نورانیش هی نگاه میکردم
به قول سعید سکویی انگار پدراشون سگ بودند یا مادراشون گراز بودند

سالها اسمشو نشنیدم تا امروز
..............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339548694002196481
واقعا از این حرفا میزدن اون روز ها
طرف امید فلانی بود

حالا کاری به زم و اصلاح طلبها ندارم
و اینکه نشون دادن چقدر استعداد دارن اطلاعات حساس ایران رو لو بدن

به این کار دارم که استاد اخلاق حوزه چقدر به خاطر کار نکرده به سیستانی گیر داد
...
.... حرف اخر
این مشکل یک امجد نیست
یک حوزه بیماره
یعنی بی رو در وایستی باید *شاشید* تو این حوزه

تمام طلبه های این خراب شده رو صف کنید روی هم به اندازه قاسم سلیمانی محبوب نبودن

این یعنی حوزه ما یه طویله بزرگ بی فایده هاست که بی خاصیت پس میندازن* 
تو این حوزه باید شاشید*​


----------



## thesaint

I have a question to Iranian friends here:

The arms embargo has been lifted for about 2 months, however there is no news of any arms deal or the expected fighter jet deals. What could be the reason behind this?

I am worried that the window could be limited and there is high chance of new scheme against Iran to deny any defense equipment purchase.


----------



## Shawnee

thesaint said:


> I have a question to Iranian friends here:
> 
> The arms embargo has been lifted for about 2 months, however there is no news of any arms deal or the expected fighter jet deals. What could be the reason behind this?
> 
> I am worried that the window could be limited and there is high chance of new scheme against Iran to deny any defense equipment purchase.



Long story short, both export and import sections are active. You work better quietly though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

Surenas said:


> What I'm trying to tell you is the following: tone down your pretentious attitude. You are hopping from thread to thread with your intellectual meagre contributions and have the audacity to tell us how we should view our immediate neighbourhood, of which you are no part of nor have the appropriate historical knowledge to comment on. There is nothing wrong with participating in these discussions, but at least do it with some modesty.



I'm sorry about my attitude. I don't think I'm pretentious, I'm just unusually well informed. And here on this sea of disinformation, I'm usually right. With people saying oh Armenia didn't want to fight, and yet Pashinyan was giving our long speeches and screaming on the podium like hitler, trying to rally the volunteers and troops. Giving troops a send off in yerevan as they were going to the their deaths to the front. Sending his wife tot he front. lol and some here say Armenian army was not involved in the fight. lol who was involved? The non existent artsakh? come on.





Surenas said:


> As opposed to nations that have grown organically over the ages and have had the intrinsic strength to establish their own sovereignty, in stead of relying on external support in their quest for existence.



I would say that 2 million Bosnians who had a UN arms embargo against them and were attacked by every single one of their neighbours, which number 16 million people at the time, and survived, and won, and got their country. On top of arms embargo, they had food embargo and no way to get food from outside. 1kg of flour was like 50 Deutchmarks at the time. I mean what we were up against you cant compare to gaza, or anything. maybe you can compare it to a large warsaw ghetto. Any civilian captured was just executed. It was a war of extermination. 16 million vs 2 million people one had no weapons and other had everything. 

Having come out of that, I think thats a pretty organically self sustaining country wouldn't you say? No foreign aid made a difference to the outcome. only Pakistani and Iranian arms helped lower the death toll. But death tolls in wars are academic and soon forgotten about anyway. 

So we don't need eternal support to survive. But it's nice to have powerful friends. makes life easier.


----------



## Shawnee

thetutle said:


> I'm sorry about my attitude. I don't think I'm pretentious, I'm just unusually well informed. And here on this sea of disinformation, I'm usually right. With people saying oh Armenia didn't want to fight, and yet Pashinyan was giving our long speeches and screaming on the podium like hitler, trying to rally the volunteers and troops. Giving troops a send off in yerevan as they were going to the their deaths to the front. Sending his wife tot he front. lol and some here say Armenian army was not involved in the fight. lol who was involved? The non existent artsakh? come on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that 2 million Bosnians who had a UN arms embargo against them and were attacked by every single one of their neighbours, which number 16 million people at the time, and survived, and won, and got their country. On top of arms embargo, they had food embargo and no way to get food from outside. 1kg of flour was like 50 Deutchmarks at the time. I mean what we were up against you cant compare to gaza, or anything. maybe you can compare it to a large warsaw ghetto. Any civilian captured was just executed. It was a war of extermination. 16 million vs 2 million people one had no weapons and other had everything.
> 
> Having come out of that, I think thats a pretty organically self sustaining country wouldn't you say? No foreign aid made a difference to the outcome. only Pakistani and Iranian arms helped lower the death toll. But death tolls in wars are academic and soon forgotten about anyway.
> 
> So we don't need eternal support to survive. But it's nice to have powerful friends. makes life easier.



Just to be on the same page.

You are NOT Bosnian.

*If you want to lie, work on your own creativity and do not count on our stupidity at all.*

Dirty 
Disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakPrinciples

aryobarzan said:


> What the photos do not show is how scary it is to be in one of these places



They literally caught an attempted rape during broad daylight on camera in a NY city subway station:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300087011181826050
At least they caught the scumbag:








thesaint said:


> I have a question to Iranian friends here:
> 
> The arms embargo has been lifted for about 2 months, however there is no news of any arms deal or the expected fighter jet deals. What could be the reason behind this?
> 
> I am worried that the window could be limited and there is high chance of new scheme against Iran to deny any defense equipment purchase.



I personally suspect what Iran is waiting for is the Biden administration to take charge and then negotiate for their re-entry into the JCPOA.

What they could likely be doing is using the threat of major arms purchases as an incentive for the Biden administration to enter into negotiations early and finalize a deal ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thetutle

Hormuz said:


> there are tons of videos showing terrorist from syria there and even western news reported it.
> *show me the opposite (prove it).* i can prove all i said with facts and media, waht about you?



I can't prove a negative assertion, its impossible. Thats why in court, the person making the allegation has to prove it. You have to prove the assertion that foreign mercenaries fought for Azerbaijan. Show some POW's etc. none, there aren't any. Cheap armenian propaganda. Iran probably has lots of people with an armenian ancestry so this is normal I presume. All the Iranians I know call each other "armenian" when one does something sly or underhanded. I don't fall for cheap Armenian propaganda. i.e. "help the poor christian Armenians, the evil moooozlims are coming for us".



Hormuz said:


> i have many friends from bosnia in germany. it's funny *NONE* of them is protecting turkey, most of them don't even like the turkish politics and erdogan. it's funny how you defending them.
> either you are turkish or a zionist and writing under wrong idendity.



Bosnia is 30% serbian. so your friends are probably Serbs from bosnia and of course they fear Erdogan.

of course, there are many, many, many "real bosnians" (not serbs) who are of sub critical intelligence who hate Erdogan and hate turkey, and think anyone not from Europe is a savage. They are also racists usually. And they probably hate Turkey and Iran and all of middle east because they just consider them to be dark and anyone dark is like a Gyspy to these people. They just see themselves as superior. These people live in the 1950's and think arabs ride camels around. They think hong kong is a malaria infested craphole. etc etc.

More often than not, women and socialists fall into this group. Like my Wife for example who basically has no intellectual capacity. But thats another story.

Thankfully, bosnia has a critical mass of people that know what they are doing.

Here is a good example of a Bosnian (red blazer) confronting a "bearded man" (Turkish? PKK? Armenian? infiltrator) pretending to be a bosnian and wearing a bosnian flag around his body and saying he hates Erdogan.

Bosnian man says to him. "*who is you*? get out of our town you are not from here. we love Erdogan".

He is now a local celebrity and known as the *"Who is you?"* guy.


----------



## Xerxes22

thetutle said:


> I can't prove a negative assertion, its impossible. Thats why in court, the person making the allegation has to prove it. You have to prove the assertion that foreign mercenaries fought for Azerbaijan. Show some POW's etc. none, there aren't any. Cheap armenian propaganda. Iran probably has lots of people with an armenian ancestry so this is normal I presume. All the Iranians I know call each other "armenian" when one does something sly or underhanded. I don't fall for cheap Armenian propaganda. i.e. "help the poor christian Armenians, the evil moooozlims are coming for us".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More often than not, women and socialists fall into this group. Like my Wife for example who basically ha



Funniest piece of garbage ive read in a while by an obviously unenlightened and blind "know it all" guy.
The reason why you talk such garbage is because you are one of those people who like to keep their eyes closed even wen the truth is all around you. You keep ur eyes closed to the facts because the truth is a bitter pill for you and things aint wat you want it to be.

Your pro extremist sunni(Erdogan)- zion wet dream is a lie and Azerbaijani's are no MOOZLIMS anyway. THEY ARE TRAITORS. why ? Cuz they work with Israel. Thats why . Plain and simple. And erdogan is a criminal who shud be HUNG.

WHY ? Cuz Erdo moron is the guy who is responsible for hundreds of thousands of extremist jihadis to gain exclusive entry into syria and majority of these bearded hell bound terrorists are funded by Daddy Erdogan. These hell bound so called Sunni extremists then went on to mercilessly kill harmless women and children in the name of God and sold mothers and sisters in the streets in their sex slave market and sold them in exchange for packs of cigarrettes And all these time the Criminal Erdog sat in his million dollar presdential palace complex as a humble servant of god. Erdog , Azeris they are the enemies of mankind. And for that reason screw Erdog and Screw Azerbaijan and screw any one and every one supporting and vouching for them PLAIN AND SIMPLE.

People like you are the ones that are lost and will never be able to see the truth. Its not because u guys lack intelligence, its because people like you lack HONESTY to look into sumthing and see it for wat it is. DOWN WITH ERDOG AND AZERBAIJAN. Long live the Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

thetutle said:


> I can't prove a negative assertion, its impossible. Thats why in court, the person making the allegation has to prove it. You have to prove the assertion that foreign mercenaries fought for Azerbaijan. Show some POW's etc. none, there aren't any. Cheap armenian propaganda. Iran probably has lots of people with an armenian ancestry so this is normal I presume. All the Iranians I know call each other "armenian" when one does something sly or underhanded. I don't fall for cheap Armenian propaganda. i.e. "help the poor christian Armenians, the evil moooozlims are coming for us".


 
thats a cheap answer. your answer is totaly wrong here, reason is there are proves that the terroist wehre fighting there and are still there. so your answer doesn't count cause *THERE IS EVIDENCE*. you can't say, that you can't prove negative assertion if there is evidence of that event happend. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312821055296286720
there are much more videos also many shared in this forum. i will not do your research. 



thetutle said:


> Bosnia is 30% serbian. so your friends are probably Serbs from bosnia and of course they fear Erdogan.
> 
> of course, there are many, many, many "real bosnians" (not serbs) who are of sub critical intelligence who hate Erdogan and hate turkey, and think anyone not from Europe is a savage. They are also racists usually. And they probably hate Turkey and Iran and all of middle east because they just consider them to be dark and anyone dark is like a Gyspy to these people. They just see themselves as superior. These people live in the 1950's and think arabs ride camels around. They think hong kong is a malaria infested craphole. etc etc.
> 
> More often than not, women and socialists fall into this group. Like my Wife for example who basically has no intellectual capacity. But thats another story.
> 
> Thankfully, bosnia has a critical mass of people that know what they are doing.
> 
> Here is a good example of a Bosnian (red blazer) confronting a "bearded man" (Turkish? PKK? Armenian? infiltrator) pretending to be a bosnian and wearing a bosnian flag around his body and saying he hates Erdogan.
> 
> Bosnian man says to him. "*who is you*? get out of our town you are not from here. we love Erdogan".
> 
> He is now a local celebrity and known as the *"Who is you?"* guy.



first of all my friends are bosnian sunni muslims, which families from few of them fought the serbs.
what about the other 70% who are bosnians., i can't know none of them, cause 30% are serbs.

*how come the same people you saying thinking everyone is not from europe is savage love Iran. cause they know what Iran did for them, when no country stood beside them. the u.s. and nato came years later after Iran was already involed helping bosnia. that shows me again that you are a zionist or pan turk who hides behinde this flag. and thats is the difference between you people and us. we show who we are with pride and you hide you face and want us to believe that other nationalities are also against Iran.*

do me favour don't waste our and your on time. i don't even know why i waste my time to explain someting to a pan turkish zionist. 
i hope at least you get paid for the crap you write here, if not maybe you can send your cv to mossad and work for them in the media section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thetutle

Xerxes22 said:


> Funniest piece of garbage ive read in a while by an obviously unenlightened and blind "know it all" guy.
> The reason why you talk such garbage is because you are one of those people who like to keep their eyes closed even wen the truth is all around you. You keep ur eyes closed to the facts because the truth is a bitter pill for you and things aint wat you want it to be.
> 
> Your pro extremist sunni- zion wet dream is a lie and Azerbaijani's are no MOOZLIMS anyway. THEY ARE TRAITORS. why ? Cuz they work with Israel. Thats why . Plain and simple. And erdogan is a criminal who shud be HUNG.
> 
> WHY ? Cuz Erdo moron is the guy who is responsible for hundreds of thousands of extremist sunni jihadis to gain exclusive entry into syria and majority of these bearded hell bound terrorists are funded by Daddy Erdogan. These hell bound sunni extremists then went on to mercilessly kill harmless women and children in the name of God and sold mothers and sisters in the streets in their sex slave market and sold them in exchange for packs of cigarrettes And all these time the Criminal Erdog sat in his million dollar presdential palace complex as a humble servant of god. Erdog , Azeris they are the enemies of mankind. And for that reason screw Erdog and Screw Azerbaijan and screw any one and every one supporting and vouching for them PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
> 
> People like you are the ones that are lost and will never be able to see the truth. Its not because u guys lack intelligence, its because people like you lack HONESTY to look into sumthing and see it for wat it is. DOWN WITH ERDOG AND AZERBAIJAN. Long live the Islamic Republic.



What a terrible thing to say. What harm has Azerbaijan done to you or Iran? Azerbaijan is a victim of Russian expansion for 100 years already and they are slowing getting they country back. 

Yes they co-operate with Israel, but its a necessary transactional relationship. How many Armenian occupiers have been blown away by these Israeli drones? very may. This is good thing. 

Iran co-operates with russia just as Azerbaijan co-operates with israel. Russia has done more crimes and is reasponisble for such evils that Israel does not even rate seriously by comparison. Russia has enslaved and genocided while muslim empires and peoples. and not just one. 

Israel has taken 20,000 sq kilometres of land from a few million people 75 years ago. and they re still engaged in some conflict over it. Russia has taken lands from crimea to Kazan to tashkent and killed and raped and destroyed everyone for centuries. And they are an Iranian ally, an ally who will sell you out tomorrow. but somehow buying weapons from Israel is the worst thing. 

I am not a sunni extremist- zionist. I love Iran. I just can see why the hare against Azerbaijan and Turkey to such an extent. Turkey didn't create all the crazies in Syria. only some of them. Assad, is a dictator, surely syrians deserve some sort of representative democracy? He should have transitioned to some sort of democracy (slowly) and avoided this terrible war in syria.


----------



## thetutle

Hormuz said:


> thats a cheap answer. your answer is totaly wrong here, reason is there are proves that the terroist wehre fighting there and are still there. so your answer doesn't count cause *THERE IS EVIDENCE*. you can't say, that you can't prove negative assertion if there is evidence of that event happend.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312821055296286720
> there are much more videos also many shared in this forum. i will not do your research.
> 
> first of all my friends are bosnian sunni muslims, which families from few of them fought the serbs.
> what about the other 70% who are bosnians., i can't know none of them, cause 30% are serbs.
> 
> *how come the same people you saying thinking everyone is not from europe is savage love Iran. cause they know what Iran did for them, when no country stood beside them. the u.s. and nato came years later after Iran was already involed helping bosnia. that shows me again that you are a zionist or pan turk who hides behinde this flag. and thats is the difference between you people and us. we show who we are with pride and you hide you face and want us to believe that other nationalities are also against Iran.*
> 
> do me favour don't waste our and your on time. i don't even know why i waste my time to explain someting to a pan turkish zionist.
> i hope at least you get paid for the crap you write here, if not maybe you can send your cv to mossad and work for them in the media section.



I am not a pan turk, I enjoy Bosnias independence form Turkey after a few hundred years. I'm not turkish at all to my knowledge. 

I have in my life only been accused of being a zionist here. Its pretty funny. and absurd. I was arguing with people on this forum and they attacked me because *I wanted Iran to develop nukes*. I think it would bring peace and prosperity to the region. I must be the only zionist that wants that I think. 

These videos are all fake, doctored and voiced over. Typical Armenian cheap desperate propaganda. Armenia will lose all the land it occupies eventually. No-one can help them. Sorry Armenians. You have a country already. 

And we are thankful to iran for all the help. I've always said that. Iran is a vast country of 80 million, I am sure many many Iranian share my thoughts and opinions. Certainly all the ones I've talked to.


----------



## Xerxes22

thetutle said:


> What a terrible thing to say. What harm has Azerbaijan done to you or Iran? Yes they co-operate with Israel,



LMAOOOOO 



thetutle said:


> How many Armenian occupiers have been blown away by these Israeli drones? very may. This is good thing.



LMAOOO AGAIN !!!!! 



thetutle said:


> I love Iran.



LOL yes we all can see that here. All of us can see how much you love Iran. 



thetutle said:


> Turkey didn't create all the crazies in Syria. only some of them.



ROFLMAO for this one . Basically you just answered everything on ur own here. Everything. Hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> Comparing NewYork Metro to Tehran: I´ve lived in NY and can confirm all of their metro stations are like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com


انصافا شما مترو مثل متروی نیویورک حتی توی رواندا در زمان جنگهای داخلی اون کشور نمیتونی پیدا کنی. خیلی کشورهای بهتر هست که باید اونها را سرمشق خودمون قرار بدیم و سعی کنیم از اونها جلوتر بزنیم.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Hack-Hook said:


> انصافا شما مترو مثل متروی نیویورک حتی توی رواندا در زمان جنگهای داخلی اون کشور نمیتونی پیدا کنی. خیلی کشورهای بهتر هست که باید اونها را سرمشق خودمون قرار بدیم و سعی کنیم از اونها جلوتر بزنیم.




مثل؟؟

اینجا در باری سرمشق نیست. اینجا مورد دید غلط که فکر میکنه مرغ همسایه غازه.
ایران با این همه فشار هنوز خیلی پیشرفته.

من خیلی از کشورهای اروپا هم زندگی کردم. 
....هیچ شهری تو اروپا به قشنگی و بزرگی و مودرنی تهران نیست ......هالا میخایی باور کن یا نکن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

گاهی دوستان حرفهایی میزنن که این حکومت به انتهاش رسیده و هیچ وقت اوضاع اینقدر بد نبوده

یادش بخیر
یه روزی من و خیلی های دیگه به جمله *راه قدس از کربلا میگذره* میخندیدیم
اخه هشت سال جنگ کردیم به *بصره* هم نرسیدیم
کربلا؟!!
ما کجا کربلا کجا

*راه قدس از کربلا میگذره* شعاری به شدت توخالی و دست نیافتنی بود در حد اسراییل بزرگ از نیل تا فرات

ولی اونی که میخواست بره تونس نتونس اخر تونس
و راه قدس از کربلا گذشت


و الان قدس نارنجک دستی میخواد نه موشک میانبرد

حالا میان میگن اقا ما با این رفتارمون عربها و اسراییلی ها رو دوست هم کردیم
هی تو ابوکمال بهمون حمله میکنن
اقتصادمون ضعیفه

عزیز دلم
عربها و اسراییل چهل سال رابطه داشتن و حالا علنی کردن
ما به شعار معادل اسراییل بزرگ از نیل تا فرات رسیدیم میخوایین بیان تبریک بگن
باید یک مقاومتی هم بکنن
بعد اقتصاد زمان جنگ با عراق رو باید بشنوید
دفترچه شیر میبردین تو صف دو تا شیشه شیر بگیرین
تو صف وایستین برای نوشابه زرد! که سالی یک بار میاد یا نمیاد

اره
امروز داشتم فکر میکردم راه قدس از کربلا گذشت ​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raghfarm007

What Bill Gates wants to do in his own words:





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranians celebrating The night of "Yalda"(winter solstice) in one of the poorest districts in Tehran..This Persian tradition is being observed ever more strong these days indicating that the Persian culture endurs no matter what..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

امروز ایران خودرو لگن جدید خودش رو 800 میلیون قیمت گذاری کرده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339931179806560259
یک جوونی ناشناس از قوم و خویش های حداد عادل اومد و فردوسی پور که ده سال از خودش بزگتر بود رو برکنار کرد

مردم چی بگن
این جوونک قوم و خویش حداد و خامنه ای ه
بدنامیش برای اونها میمونه

الان میگن فردوسی پور چرا رفته
بابا خدا رو شکر کنین نرفته ایران اینترنشنال

چه حسابی کردند پیش خودشون که فردوسی پور رو فدا کردند

مردم به فوتبال حساس ان
با فوتبال میشه رای اورد یا نیاورد

چطور دستگاه حکومت میتونه هم ایرلو و قاسم سلیمانی بسازه و هم این اقازاده ها رو

و بارها گفتم فدراسیون وابسته به عربستان باید طعم موشک یمنی رو بچشه


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340345012807196675

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Report on Iran´s crona Vacine research and production:





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

*Nine killed in ventilator fire in Turkey*

Just a few days ago, they were calling Iranian made stuff junk. Iran has made four ventilator types over 20 years. Turkey rushed through its first ventilator over a few weeks. They never made one before COVID-19 and rushed through it with lower standards and caused this unfortunate mess.









Nine People Killed in Fire After Oxygen Ventilator Exploded in Southeast Turkey's Covid-19 Hospital


The fire was caused by the explosion of an oxygen ventilator, the local governorship said in a statement, adding that other patients receiving treatment were transferred to nearby hospitals.




www.news18.com













Breaking International News & Views







fr.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> What Bill Gates wants to do in his own words:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com


تو واکسن نزن . برو بغل دست طالبان و داعش بشین . با فلج اطفال و سرخک و آبله و سل و کرونا حال بکن 50 تا بچه هم داشته باش که ده تاشون از اون بیماریها بمیرن و 25 تاشون هم فلج اطفال بگیرن.

حالا راست میگی یک واکسن نشونم بده که میزان باروری را کاهش داده باشه چیزی که میزان باروری را کاهش میده تغییر سبک زندگی و روابط و انتظارات در سطح خانواده ها هست این مشکلات اقتصادی هست افزایش انتظار خانواده ها از فرزندانشان هست . این هست که پدر و مادر از کله صبح تا 12 شب باید سر کار باشن نه واکسن .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> تو واکسن نزن . برو بغل دست طالبان و داعش بشین . با فلج اطفال و سرخک و آبله و سل و کرونا حال بکن 50 تا بچه هم داشته باش که ده تاشون از اون بیماریها بمیرن و 25 تاشون هم فلج اطفال بگیرن.
> 
> حالا راست میگی یک واکسن نشونم بده که میزان باروری را کاهش داده باشه چیزی که میزان باروری را کاهش میده تغییر سبک زندگی و روابط و انتظارات در سطح خانواده ها هست این مشکلات اقتصادی هست افزایش انتظار خانواده ها از فرزندانشان هست . این هست که پدر و مادر از کله صبح تا 12 شب باید سر کار باشن نه واکسن .



ما به جمعیت بیشتر نیاز داریم و در استانه خطریم
واکسن هم البته نیاز داریم که خودمون میسازیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> ما به جمعیت بیشتر نیاز داریم و در استانه خطریم
> واکسن هم البته نیاز داریم که خودمون میسازیم​


we don't need more population until we can feed our current population , provide healthy water for them , and provide the free education which is in our constitution . we want an educated society with expert workers , not a backward society filled with cannon fodders .
the solution is not to ask people have more than two children its to made the situation so the people who refrain from marrying and making a family have incentive to do so .
we must first fix economical problems and return hope to youngs , you do so and then the population problem will fix itself. population jump is never the answer , it only made problem , population decline also make problem what you want is a stable population growth and that\s only possible when the growth is very low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> we don't need more population until we can feed our current population , provide healthy water for them , and provide the free education which is in our constitution . we want an educated society with expert workers , not a backward society filled with cannon fodders .
> the solution is not to ask people have more than two children its to made the situation so the people who refrain from marrying and making a family have incentive to do so .
> we must first fix economical problems and return hope to youngs , you do so and then the population problem will fix itself. population jump is never the answer , it only made problem , population decline also make problem what you want is a stable population growth and that\s only possible when the growth is very low.



ما جای شما جمعیت ایجاد میکنیم با بهترین اموزش و با واکسن و با تغذیه خوب
چیزی که خودمون در بچگی نداشتیم براشون فراهم میکنیم

سختی بزرگ کردنشون هم به جون میخریم چون لذتی هست در دیدنشون که در لذت طلبی ندیدیم

البته در نهایت غذا دست خداست و زمین رو به هر کسی میده که بخواد

امید به خدا​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

(552) Brigadier Gen., Saeed Muhammad | گفتگو با سردار سرتیپ دوم سعيد محمد | فرمانده قرارگاه خاتم الانبيا - YouTube


----------



## Arian

این دوستانی که می گن بذارین کشور پیشرفته بشه بعد جمعیت زیاد بشه، آیا تا به امروز جامعه پیری رو سراغ داشتن که پیشرفت کنه و شرایطش بهتر بشه؟

ژاپن با اون عظمت از زمانی که پیری جمعیت سراغش اومده داره روز به روز در همه زمینه ها پسرفت می کنه. ایتالیا نمونه ای دیگه اش که هر روز داره پسرفت می کنه

جامعه برای پیشرفت نیروی جوان می خواد. نیروی جوان هست که انگیزه یادگیری داره، نه کسی که شده 30 یا 40 سالش و هزار و یک گرفتاری داره. افراد از یک سنی به بعد دیگه در همون کاری که یاد گرفتن می مونند و بیشتر درجا می زنند تا یادگیری

این استدلال هم که شرایط اقتصادی باعث کمی نرخ رشد در ایران هست بسیار مسخره هست. بالاترین نرخ رشد در همین ایران در محروم و فقیرترین مناطق هست. نه فقط در ایران، بلکه این الگو در سراسر جهان دیده می شه. هر چقدر رفاه اقتصادی بیشتر، نرخ رشد کمتر و بالعکس​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Arian said:


> این دوستانی که می گن بذارین کشور پیشرفته بشه بعد جمعیت زیاد بشه، آیا تا به امروز جامعه پیری رو سراغ داشتن که پیشرفت کنه و شرایطش بهتر بشه؟
> 
> ژاپن با اون عظمت از زمانی که پیری جمعیت سراغش اومده داره روز به روز در همه زمینه ها پسرفت می کنه. ایتالیا نمونه ای دیگه اش که هر روز داره پسرفت می کنه
> 
> جامعه برای پیشرفت نیروی جوان می خواد. نیروی جوان هست که انگیزه یادگیری داره، نه کسی که شده 30 یا 40 سالش و هزار و یک گرفتاری داره. افراد از یک سنی به بعد دیگه در همون کاری که یاد گرفتن می مونند و بیشتر درجا می زنند تا یادگیری
> 
> این استدلال هم که شرایط اقتصادی باعث کمی نرخ رشد در ایران هست بسیار مسخره هست. بالاترین نرخ رشد در همین ایران در محروم و فقیرترین مناطق هست. نه فقط در ایران، بلکه این الگو در سراسر جهان دیده می شه. هر چقدر رفاه اقتصادی بیشتر، نرخ رشد کمتر و بالعکس​



من یک بچه ی 3 ساله دارم ، سال آینده ندارم 100 میلیون بزارم روی پیش خونه و توی همین منطقه ای که هستم رهن بشینم ... یا باید برم توی یک خونه ی 50 متری یا حاشیه ی شهر ... 

کاپشن بچگانه زیر 350 گیر نمیاد ... جوراب بچگانه زیر 50 نیست ... توی خرج همین یکی هم موندم ، 5 ساله زن گرفتم ، تقریبا هیچی برای خودم خرج نکرد م ، سالی نهایتا یک شلوار و دوتا پیراهن و تمام .... 


ریدن توی کل کشور ، شما می خوای جمعیت زیاد بشه ...


----------



## Arian

OldTwilight said:


> من یک بچه ی 3 ساله دارم ، سال آینده ندارم 100 میلیون بزارم روی پیش خونه و توی همین منطقه ای که هستم رهن بشینم ... یا باید برم توی یک خونه ی 50 متری یا حاشیه ی شهر ...
> 
> کاپشن بچگانه زیر 350 گیر نمیاد ... جوراب بچگانه زیر 50 نیست ... توی خرج همین یکی هم موندم ، 5 ساله زن گرفتم ، تقریبا هیچی برای خودم خرج نکرد م ، سالی نهایتا یک شلوار و دوتا پیراهن و تمام ....
> 
> 
> ریدن توی کل کشور ، شما می خوای جمعیت زیاد بشه ...


بعد شما فکر می کنی اگه جمعیت زیاد نشه و میانگین سن بشه 50 سال، اقتصاد بهتر می شه؟

بعد می شه بگی چرا سیستان و بلوچستانی که همون کاپشن و جوراب و خونه 50 متری رو هم ندارن 4 تا 4 تا دارن بچه میارن؟

مشکلات شما از دسته مشکلات شهرهای بزرگ هست. نهایت این داستان شما رو به 20 میلیون جمعیت گسترش بدیم. 60 میلیون دیگه چی؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IranDefence

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340589353563807745

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Arian said:


> بعد شما فکر می کنی اگه جمعیت زیاد نشه و میانگین سن بشه 50 سال، اقتصاد بهتر می شه؟
> 
> بعد می شه بگی چرا سیستان و بلوچستانی که همون کاپشن و جوراب و خونه 50 متری رو هم ندارن 4 تا 4 تا دارن بچه میارن؟
> 
> مشکلات شما از دسته مشکلات شهرهای بزرگ هست. نهایت این داستان شما رو به 20 میلیون جمعیت گسترش بدیم. 60 میلیون دیگه چی؟​



سیستان و بلوچستان هم اگر رونق پیدا کنند و ذهنشون از اون جمودیت سنی و شیعه بیاد بیرون ، با این وضع اقتصادی به همون نتیجه ای می رسند که سایر ایرانی ها رسیدند ...

در ضمن ، مثلا در شهرهای خوزستان یک خونه ی ویلایی 120 متری با دوتا خواب و جای پراید شده 700 تا 1000 میلیون تومان .


----------



## Arian

OldTwilight said:


> سیستان و بلوچستان هم اگر رونق پیدا کنند و ذهنشون از اون جمودیت سنی و شیعه بیاد بیرون ، با این وضع اقتصادی به همون نتیجه ای می رسند که سایر ایرانی ها رسیدند ...
> 
> در ضمن ، مثلا در شهرهای خوزستان یک خونه ی ویلایی 120 متری با دوتا خواب و جای پراید شده 700 تا 1000 میلیون تومان .


پس همون خط اول داری پوینت من رو ثابت می کنی که ربطی به شرایط مالی نداره بلکه داستان ذهنیت و فرهنگی هست

من اهواز یا خوزستان رو نمی دونم، اما می دونم همین شهر پردیس تو شمال شرق تهران هنوز هم می شه با 500 میلیون یه آپارتمان تو یه برج با امکانات عادی خرید. قطعاً چیز شیک یا لاکچری و خیلی دلچسبی نیست، اما چیز اصلاً بدی هم نیست و بسیار معمول و قابل زندگی هست. منظورم هم از قابل زندگی یه آپارتمان تقریباً جدید (زیر 10 سال ساخت) حدود 100 متر، یه پارکینگ عادی، با یه محوطه فضای سبز ساده، با آسانسور و اینها هست

فاصله پردیس تا تهران هم نیم ساعت هست. آب و هواش هم از تهران بهتر هست. ترافیک اش هم کمتر هست. با اتوبان بسیار خوبی هم به تهران وصل می شه. به زودی هم تا یکی دو سال دیگه متروش راه می افته. پارک فناوری هم داره. مطمئن هستم سمت کرج هم می شه با همین رنج قیمت موردهای زیادی رو پیدا کرد​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Hack-Hook said:


> تو واکسن نزن . برو بغل دست طالبان و داعش بشین . با فلج اطفال و سرخک و آبله و سل و کرونا حال بکن 50 تا بچه هم داشته باش که ده تاشون از اون بیماریها بمیرن و 25 تاشون هم فلج اطفال بگیرن.
> 
> حالا راست میگی یک واکسن نشونم بده که میزان باروری را کاهش داده باشه چیزی که میزان باروری را کاهش میده تغییر سبک زندگی و روابط و انتظارات در سطح خانواده ها هست این مشکلات اقتصادی هست افزایش انتظار خانواده ها از فرزندانشان هست . این هست که پدر و مادر از کله صبح تا 12 شب باید سر کار باشن نه واکسن .




مگه من به تو چی گفتم که رگ گردن کلفت مکنی؟

بیل گیت ننت؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> we don't need more population until we can feed our current population , provide healthy water for them , and provide the free education which is in our constitution . we want an educated society with expert workers , not a backward society filled with cannon fodders .



Healthy population growth takes precedence over social and economic criteria in the sequence of issues to fix. This is because all too slow or even negative population growth, as well as the subsequent ageing of a population, are guaranteed to result in severe and structural setbacks in the economic domain, whereas the opposite i. e. sustained population growth (up until a certain limit at least) will not necessarily have undesirable economic consequences, as shown by demographic and economic findings.

The issues stemming from an ageing demographic range from the increasingly difficulty of financing pensions to a less innovative workforce, all of which strain the economy more than whatever gains may result from reduced population numbers to divide national wealth amongst.

Another extremely dangerous aspect of demographic regression is the fact that in the contemporary setting, it's as good as impossible for a nation to reverse the downward spiral once it has engaged on that path.

This is all clearly visible in the western world, where the liberal societal model coupled with financial capitalism (complete with the methodic and planned destruction of the nuclear family structure, no holds barred neo-feminism, all out sexual degeneration, impacts of the social darwinistic nature of ultra-capitalism, dumbing down of the masses and pervasive use of mind control techniques by the 1% ruling elite, generalization of mental illnesses and so on), has led to a situation in which the demographic downturn can no longer be addressed other than through mass immigration.

Incidentally, the same liberal, globalist and zionist ruling elites of the west, who keep destabilizing countries of the south through the instigation of wars, terrorism, colored pseudo-revolutions, coups, "ethnic" and confessional divisions, agro-terrorism, pharmaceutical terrorism, disruptive social engineering targeting traditional lifestyles and norms, economic sanctions and various other forms of illegitimate and nefarious intervention, happen to be first rate proponents of south-to-north mass resettlement of young migrants, resettlement whose trigger they themselves activate by destroying developing countries.

While orchestrating large scale migratory currents, which they legitimize by invoking demographic imperatives (any "humanist" reasons given are a joke and not to be taken seriously coming from these rabid criminals), they are actually furthering their underlying globalist agenda, namely the dilution and ultimately the erasure of any and all historically rooted, national and religious tradition and identity. This is achieved via unbridled hybridation and mixing, so as to prepare the grounds for the planned one-world totalitarian regime (with Jerusalem as its capital, concommittant with the inauguration of a rebuilt third temple of Solomon in place of Masjid ul-Aqsa).

Once again, the globalist oligarchy plays the arsonist fireman to perfection: it artificially creates issues and then comes up with its own so-called "solutions", which it shoves down the throats of its zombified subjects, both steps being designed to serve one and the same end goal: a zionist-, bankster-, corporatist- and masonic-controlled, totalitarian global terror regime destined to annihilate every traditional religion and nation, as well as to enslave the human species.

A mankind which in the diseased minds of these usurpating oppressors, is in fact set to disappear, giving way to two new species synthetically engendered by these prometheanist maniacs: super-humans resulting from transhumanism, and sub-human chimeras resulting from genetic stem cell manipulation. We can already recognize all the signs of this, both in their "philosophical" writings and in the direction taken by the elite-sponsored work of cutting-edge scientific research centers.

And this is precisely why we must not blindly and naively welcome each and every sort of so-called scientific "progress" sold to us by the globalist elites as "wonderful" achievements that will "transform" our lives (they will do that indeed, but for the worse, by killing us off and enslaving what will be left of us...).

Back to demography: Germany, Japan, Italy (and then Russia as an eastern European example) are just the extreme cases. In fact, there is virtually not one developed western society unaffected by this grave phenomenon. This isn't an inevitable consequence of development per se, but of the liberal (and globalist) model of development.

As we know, some quarters outside and inside the country are keen to copy and impose this nihilistic model in Iran, which would be guaranteed to sap Iranian civilization and forever confine it into history books (which some liberal Iranians actually strive for, seeing how they long for the proclamation of the unitary one-world regime pushed for by the globalist oligarchy along with its zionist, bankster, corporatist and esoterist-masonic tentacles; in the Iranian context, the subversive Haifan Bahai organization, some of whose cult members Faezeh Rafsanjani publicly boasted of having paid a visit to in Tehran, is actively dedicating itself to the concretization of this zionist project).

It is no coincidence that the propaganda beamed into Iran 24/7 by the enemy's colossal overseas Persian-language psy-ops apparatus (the largest such propaganda campaign in the world, since Islamic Iran is their most resilient and main enemy) has such extremely gloomy, unbelievably defeatist, despair- and capitulation-inducing and in fact, collective suicide-encouraging manipulative features. Their goal is to murder the Iranian nation, much like they did to most of the developed countries as well as to a great many developing nations.

The demographic malthusianism exhibited by these circles is perfectly in line with the rest of their positions. What they aim for, is to provoke an irreversible ageing of the Iranian population so as to create economic problems which cannot be alleviated unless Iran turns into a major destination for immigrants hailing from far less developed, geographically and culturally distant nations. Which would only accelerate the destabilization and destruction of the Iranian nation, the zio-American enemy's overarching aim.

Let us not get into the dreadful potential security hazards emanating from continued low birth rates among the linguistic and confessional majority in Iran, knowing that the enemy has firmly set its sights on minorities and is in fact investing huge amounts of money in hopes of promoting extremist "ethno"-separatist thinking as well as confessional intolerance and takfirism amongst said minorities. Should the respective proportions of these communities vis a vis the linguistic and confessional majority be raised in a significant manner, and should the enemy, aided by its domestic fifth-columnists, keep advancing in this area, then it's possibly a ticking time bomb we're looking at.

The good news here is that liberal Iranians are the ones who tend to have the lowest fertility rates, whereas traditionalist, religious, patriotic and conservative ones tend to be better off in this respect. But there's definitely a need to further boost birth rates among the latter segments of the population. Gated, self-sustaining communities for 'arzeshis' and patriots, far from the decadence and rot of internet- and satellite TV-infested neighborhoods and cities should perhaps be envisaged.



> the solution is not to ask people have more than two children its to made the situation so the people who refrain from marrying and making a family have incentive to do so .



It's quite simple, in order for generations to renew themselves, the fertility rate must be equal or superior to 2.1 children per each woman of reproductive age. Therefore not only must those who did not marry yet be encouraged to do so, but on top of that every married couple must receive incentives to generate two or more children.

In such a way, the minimum necessary growth would be guaranteed. Anything below it however would lead to ageing of the population and a general demographic downturn.



> we must first fix economical problems and return hope to youngs , you do so and then the population problem will fix itself. population jump is never the answer , it only made problem ,



It will not fix itself. Once engaged too far on the path of demographic ageing, there is in practice no turning back. Empirical data from affected countries demonstrates this.



> population decline also make problem what you want is a stable population growth and that\s only possible when the growth is very low.



Right now Iran is heading straight towards the same sort of demographic pit the west fell into, and which no nation ever managed to crawl out of.

Therefore a policy of encouraging higher birth rates through economic and other incentives, particularly within the 'arzeshi' segments of mainstream Iranian society, should be viewed as a priority of the highest order. Otherwise there won't be much left of the nation and its people to salvage, as a consequence of demographic decline per se and / or of the bogus "solutions" (i. e. mass immigration), which those same liberals are inevitably going to press for when the time comes.

______

@AUz Brother, if you do not mind to share some of your insight with Iranians here, it will be greatly appreciated. Some are making the same dangerous mistaken assumptions as Turkish users in the other thread before.

To all Iranians, I would urgently recommend that you carefully read user AuZ's well versed contributions about Turkey's tendencial demographic slowdown by following the link below:









Turkey records nearly 1.2M live births in 2019 Total fertility rate was 1.88 last year, below popula


It's very good news. Almost always this is a milestone only achieved by highly developed countries. Whereas the least developed have the highest rates. Thus Turkey now belongs in the elite category of countries like Japan, Scandanavia etc. Quality over quantity. Stabilty over chaos...



defence.pk





@aryobarzan Please make sure to read the above link dadash, if you're interested in the topic. It should help dissipate some commonly held misconceptions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

This was very entertaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

yavar said:


>


Compare such a professional covert operation of the Iranians to the saudi botched job of ghashogi...lol

Now the arab iranian traitor and terrorist ...that is even more shocking...travels all this way from Sweden to Istanbul to get laid...don't they have hookers in Sweden..
Why does Europe provides a safe haven for these scumbags...are they commodities to be exchanged for their captured spys in iran..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyshadow

*Hackers from Iran: "We hacked into IAI computers" The hacker group Pay2Key, which is suspected to be related to Iran, this evening published a database that it said was stolen from IAI's computers division.



The Iranian hacker group Pay2Key appears to be claiming that it hacked into Israel Aerospace Industries. No confirmation yet, but comes amid reports hackers have recently targeted at least 80 Israeli firms. *












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340704712333651969

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*happy Yalda everyone  🇮🇷 


The hacker group Pay2Key claimed it successfully hacked a range of Israeli defense industry companies, including Israel Aerospace Industries, in what could be part of an ongoing Iranian cyberattack campaign against Israel. 



The hacker group Pay2Key claimed Sunday night that it had successfully hacked a range of Israeli defense industry companies, including the largest Israeli airpower defense corporation, Israel Aerospace Industries. 


Pay2Key has already posted information relating to IAI, including to its cyber chief. 











Suspected Iranian cyberattack targets Israel Aerospace Industries


Check Point has referred to Pay2Key as an elite hacker group that steals data and threatens to leak it if its target does not cooperate.




www.jpost.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

*پیرو نظرات قبلی من درباره جنگ واکسن ها*

همینطور که پیشبینی میشد بمباران خبری خواهیم داشت که واکسن بخرید
داریم میمیریم چرا واکسن نمیخرید
تا سه ما دیگه همه اسراییلی ها واکسن میزنن و فلان کشور چه کرده و چرا ایران نه

البته بحث عوارض واکسنهای ایرانی و چینی و روسی رو هم به زودی خواهیم داشت

البته واکسن خریدن هم اسون نیست و امارات از چین واکسن خریده
ما نمیتونستیم واکسن غربی یا حتی چینی بخریم
*
مهم اینه که
ایران از دوازده مسیر واکسن ساخته و چن تاش در مرحله انسانی ه
افتخاره روی واکسن خودت بایستی و این فشار ها زود خنثی میشه*

مثل فشار روزهایی که میگفتن این موشکها و پهپادها همش فتوشاپه
تا شد روز ابقیق
حالا میگن موشکهاتون تو ابقیق ابرومون رو برد و دیگه نمیشه به خونه اول بازگشت
راست میگن
ابروی ریخته رو نمیشه جمع کرد
زهر ابقیق یک برج و پالایشگاه نبود، یک ابرو بود
توازن واضحا نابود شد
ابرو ریخت که ریخت​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> این دوستانی که می گن بذارین کشور پیشرفته بشه بعد جمعیت زیاد بشه، آیا تا به امروز جامعه پیری رو سراغ داشتن که پیشرفت کنه و شرایطش بهتر بشه؟
> 
> ژاپن با اون عظمت از زمانی که پیری جمعیت سراغش اومده داره روز به روز در همه زمینه ها پسرفت می کنه. ایتالیا نمونه ای دیگه اش که هر روز داره پسرفت می کنه
> 
> جامعه برای پیشرفت نیروی جوان می خواد. نیروی جوان هست که انگیزه یادگیری داره، نه کسی که شده 30 یا 40 سالش و هزار و یک گرفتاری داره. افراد از یک سنی به بعد دیگه در همون کاری که یاد گرفتن می مونند و بیشتر درجا می زنند تا یادگیری
> 
> این استدلال هم که شرایط اقتصادی باعث کمی نرخ رشد در ایران هست بسیار مسخره هست. بالاترین نرخ رشد در همین ایران در محروم و فقیرترین مناطق هست. نه فقط در ایران، بلکه این الگو در سراسر جهان دیده می شه. هر چقدر رفاه اقتصادی بیشتر، نرخ رشد کمتر و بالعکس​


شما کدام جامعه جوان را سراغ داری که پیشرفتش را توی رشد جمعیت بالا انجام داد اصلا کجا را سراغ داری که پیشرفتش بخاطر رشد جمعیتش بود . و نه بخاطر سیاستهای مدیریتی صحیح ژاپن پسرفت نمیکنه بلکه با آهستگی داره پیشرفت میکنه . من یک سوال دارم شما اینرا چطوری توجیه میکنی
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=China+population+growth





و لطفا اگر میشه رفرنسی تحقیقی چیزی در مورد این ادعایتان برای ما بدهید


Arian said:


> پس همون خط اول داری پوینت من رو ثابت می کنی که ربطی به شرایط مالی نداره بلکه داستان ذهنیت و فرهنگی هست
> 
> من اهواز یا خوزستان رو نمی دونم، اما می دونم همین شهر پردیس تو شمال شرق تهران هنوز هم می شه با 500 میلیون یه آپارتمان تو یه برج با امکانات عادی خرید. قطعاً چیز شیک یا لاکچری و خیلی دلچسبی نیست، اما چیز اصلاً بدی هم نیست و بسیار معمول و قابل زندگی هست. منظورم هم از قابل زندگی یه آپارتمان تقریباً جدید (زیر 10 سال ساخت) حدود 100 متر، یه پارکینگ عادی، با یه محوطه فضای سبز ساده، با آسانسور و اینها هست
> 
> فاصله پردیس تا تهران هم نیم ساعت هست. آب و هواش هم از تهران بهتر هست. ترافیک اش هم کمتر هست. با اتوبان بسیار خوبی هم به تهران وصل می شه. به زودی هم تا یکی دو سال دیگه متروش راه می افته. پارک فناوری هم داره. مطمئن هستم سمت کرج هم می شه با همین رنج قیمت موردهای زیادی رو پیدا کرد​


بفرمایید من مثلا 24 ساله که تازه دانشگاهم تمام شده بابم هم کارمند بوده دقیقا بعد از چند سال کار میتونم یکی از اون آپارتمانهای 500 میلیونی را بگیرم . فرضهم بر این که یک مدرک مهندسی صنایع هم دارم


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> شما کدام جامعه جوان را سراغ داری که پیشرفتش را توی رشد جمعیت بالا انجام داد اصلا کجا را سراغ داری که پیشرفتش بخاطر رشد جمعیتش بود . و نه بخاطر سیاستهای مدیریتی صحیح ژاپن پسرفت نمیکنه بلکه با آهستگی داره پیشرفت میکنه . من یک سوال دارم شما اینرا چطوری توجیه میکنی
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=China+population+growth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> و لطفا اگر میشه رفرنسی تحقیقی چیزی در مورد این ادعایتان برای ما بدهید


یکی از همون جوامعی که سراغ دارم خود ایران هست که به خاطر جمعیت جوانی که داشت تونست 8 سال جنگ رو بگذرونه، و نزدیک 10 سال تحریم کامل رو هم بگذرونه و تازه در همین این شرایط میانگین تولید ناخالص ملی اش در 42 سال گذشته نزدیک 3% بوده

رشد تولید ناخالص ملی ایران بعد از 42 سال تحریم های بسیار سنگین، بعد از 8 سال جنگی که همه زیرساخت های ایران رو ویران کرد، در کنار پیشرفت در زمینه های علمی، در زمینه های نظامی، در ورزش، در سینما و غیره همش به خاطر جمعیت جوانی بود که ایران در سال های 50 و 60 و 70 داشت

حالا فرض کن همین ایران میانگین جمعیت اش 40 سال یا 50 سال بود. چطوری می خواست جلو عراق مقاومت کنه؟ کشور اشغال می شد

تو همون آفریقا چرا نیجریه رو مثال نمی زنی که جزو خیلی از بلوک های پیش بینی شده برای آینده اقتصاد جهان هست که اتفاقاً رشد جمعیت بالایی هم داره؟ بالای 2.6% هست

همون اتیوپی تو جدول رشد ناخالص ملی اش نزدیک 7 درصد هست. یعنی فوق العاده عالی. آمریکا رشد ناخالص ملی اش رو به زور به 3 درصد رسونده بود ترامپ ادعای پیغمبری می کرد

ضمناً چین نزدیک به بیش از یک دهه هست که از سیاست تک فرزندی دست کشیده و به شدت دنبال بالانس کردن رشد جمعیت هست تا دچار جمعیت پیر نشه. پس مثال چین بسیار اشتباه هست

ژاپن هم در حال حاضر نه تنها در حال پیشرفت نیست، بلکه در حال پسرفت هست. رشد تولید ناخالص ملی ژاپن به زور به 1% می رسه در چند سال گذشته. تمام کشور شده خانه سالمندان. یکی از بالاترین نرخ های خودکشی رو داره. میلیون ها پرستار نیاز دارن برای جمعیت پیرشون​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> مگه من به تو چی گفتم که رگ گردن کلفت مکنی؟
> 
> بیل گیت ننت؟


شما به من چیزی نگفتی ولی به واکسیناسیون گفتی . شما طبلیغهای داعش و طالبان را در مورد واکسیناسیون تکرار کردی


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> شما کدام جامعه جوان را سراغ داری که پیشرفتش را توی رشد جمعیت بالا انجام داد اصلا کجا را سراغ داری که پیشرفتش بخاطر رشد جمعیتش بود . و نه بخاطر سیاستهای مدیریتی صحیح ژاپن پسرفت نمیکنه بلکه با آهستگی داره پیشرفت میکنه . من یک سوال دارم شما اینرا چطوری توجیه میکنی
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=China+population+growth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> و لطفا اگر میشه رفرنسی تحقیقی چیزی در مورد این ادعایتان برای ما بدهید
> 
> بفرمایید من مثلا 24 ساله که تازه دانشگاهم تمام شده بابم هم کارمند بوده دقیقا بعد از چند سال کار میتونم یکی از اون آپارتمانهای 500 میلیونی را بگیرم . فرضهم بر این که یک مدرک مهندسی صنایع هم دارم



US made its best during baby boom. They made it to the moon and won WW2.
UK made its best during the baby boom and expanded to Australia and America’s.

مگه خودت نمیگی جزو یک درصد ثروتمندی پس علت بچه دار نشدن پول نیست
بچه سخته
خیلی از رفقای پولدار من بچه ندارن چون وقتگیره

نکته اخر اینکه
بچه هایی که با طرز فکر ضعیف بزرگ بشن کمکی به ایران نمیکنن‌
همون بهتر بگذارین بقیه جمعیت ایجاد کنن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> It's quite simple, in order for generations to renew themselves, the fertility rate must be equal or superior to 2.1 children per each woman of reproductive age. Therefore not only must those who did not marry yet be encouraged to do so, but on top of that every married couple must receive incentives to generate two or more children.
> 
> In such a way, the minimum necessary growth would be guaranteed. Anything below it however would lead to ageing of the population and a general demographic downturn.


as I said that's a healthy growth of population , what people advocating here is having 4 even more children and that's not a sustainable growth rate. no country can provide for those population specially when its economy have so much problem


SalarHaqq said:


> It will not fix itself. Once engaged too far on the path of demographic ageing, there is in practice no turning back. Empirical data from affected countries demonstrates this.


the problem is that Iran don't have population growth problem 


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&sxsrf=ALeKk03vNsDEN7S23xUI5IADPER_aUQuKA%3A1608506884891&ei=BN7fX-uCNuWPlwSr_6zoCA&q=iran+population+growth+rate&oq=iran+population+growth+rate&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQAzICCAAyAggAMgQIABAeMgUIABDLAToECAAQRzoHCCMQsAIQJzoGCAAQBxAeOgQIABANOgYIABANEB46CAgAEAgQDRAeUM-_AljY5wJg9ukCaAFwAngAgAGCAogBvxKSAQUwLjkuM5gBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXrIAQjAAQE&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwjrlPiL293tAhXlx4UKHas_C40Q4dUDCAw&uact=5


the ones who advocate for population growth want we go back to the population growth rate of +4% of 80s they simply have forgotten what it did with us.


SalarHaqq said:


> Right now Iran is heading straight towards the same sort of demographic pit the west fell into, and which no nation ever managed to crawl out of.


no our population growth is increasing instead of decreasing and its well above 1% which is alot in my book , a sustainable growth in my book is something between 0.3%-0.5%


SalarHaqq said:


> Therefore a policy of encouraging higher birth rates through economic and other incentives, particularly within the 'arzeshi' segments of mainstream Iranian society, should be viewed as a priority of the highest order. Otherwise there won't be much left of the nation and its people to salvage, as a consequence of demographic decline per se and / or of the bogus "solutions" (i. e. mass immigration), which those same liberals are inevitably going to press for when the time comes.


no that policy is a trap we can't afford. as I said our population is increasing , we need to work on quality of the population instead of its quantity


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> یکی از همون جوامعی که سراغ دارم خود ایران هست که به خاطر جمعیت جوانی که داشت تونست 8 سال جنگ رو بگذرونه، و نزدیک 10 سال تحریم کامل رو هم بگذرونه و تازه در همین این شرایط میانگین تولید ناخالص ملی اش در 42 سال گذشته نزدیک 3% بوده



پس بگو شما برای چی جمعیت جوان میخواهی میخواهی بفرستی جلوی توپ.


Shawnee said:


> US made its best during baby boom. They made it to the moon and won WW2.


they made it because the rest of the world destroyed itself and they remained untouched . other wise china growth rate at those years was 10 time of USA growth rate but what they achieved then. what about India of those years ?


Shawnee said:


> UK made its best during the baby boom and expanded to Australia and America’s.


no UK did it because they had a powerful navy and they stole the resources of other countries and had nothing to o with population , it had also something with the destruction of Armada by chance that effectively triggered the decline Spanish competition and also the fact that at the time in eastern country they stoped teaching Physics & mathematics and Chemistry and .....in schools and focused on teaching Narrative sciences


Arian said:


> شد تولید ناخالص ملی ایران بعد از 42 سال تحریم های بسیار سنگین، بعد از 8 سال جنگی که همه زیرساخت های ایران رو ویران کرد، در کنار پیشرفت در زمینه های علمی، در زمینه های نظامی، در ورزش، در سینما و غیره همش به خاطر جمعیت جوانی بود که ایران در سال های 50 و 60 و 70 داشت


اول جوونهای مثل دهه 40و50و 60 تربیت کن بعد به فکر افزایش جمعیت باش چند درصد جوانها الان مثل اونها هستند ؟


Arian said:


> حالا فرض کن همین ایران میانگین جمعیت اش 40 سال یا 50 سال بود. چطوری می خواست جلو عراق مقاومت کنه؟ کشور اشغال می شد


اصلا ربطی نداره . 


Arian said:


> تو همون آفریقا چرا نیجریه رو مثال نمی زنی که جزو خیلی از بلوک های پیش بینی شده برای آینده اقتصاد جهان هست که اتفاقاً رشد جمعیت بالایی هم داره؟ بالای 2.6% هست


so what an oil economy that oil provide 2/3rd of the government income with yearly increase of its debt to foreign countries . not the vision I like for Iran
and Ethiopia is an Agriculture economy that has no similarity to Iran, so its population growth have nothing to do with what Iran will face.
now you explain the situation in the rest of the countries in that list


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> اول جوونهای مثل دهه 40و50و 60 تربیت کن بعد به فکر افزایش جمعیت باش چند درصد جوانها الان مثل اونها هستند ؟


اینی که ارزش های جامعه تغییر می کنه ربطی به اینکه جامعه برای پیشرفت نیازمند جمعیت جوان هست نداره. خیلی برام عجیب هست که یه کسی داره سر یک مسئله که جز ساده ترین و پیش پا افتاده ترین مطالب در دموگرافی هست بحث می کنه​


> اصلا ربطی نداره .


جدی؟ ربطی نداره؟ پس فرد 60 ساله هم می تونه تو نیروی زمینی مثل یک سرباز 20 ساله بجنگه؟ عجب​


> so what an oil economy that oil provide 2/3rd of the government income with yearly increase of its debt to foreign countries . not the vision I like for Iran
> and Ethiopia is an Agriculture economy that has no similarity to Iran, so its population growth have nothing to do with what Iran will face.
> now you explain the situation in the rest of the countries in that list


چقدر حرف های بی پایه ای می زنی واقعاً. ایران یکی از کمترین بدهی های خارجی رو داره که در حال کاهش هم هست. این رو دیگه هر کسی می دونه. تازه بدهی های کشورها به ما که جای خود. در عوض ژاپن سالها هست که بدهی داره ایجاد می کنه و اقتصادش به مرحله انقباض به جای تورم رسیده و مدام دارن با محرک های اقتصادی سعی می کنند چرخ تولید رو دوباره بچرخونند
ضمناً بودجه دولتی کمتر از 50% به نفت وابسته هست. فکر کنم رسیده به 30 رصد تقریباً. یعنی نصف عددی که شما گفتید
این حرف که چون اقتصاد اون بر پایه کشاورزی هست پس فرق می کنه کاملاً اشتباه و بی ربط هست. اتیوپی در کنار نیجریه مثال های بسیار درستی هستند در همون جدولی که خود شما گذاشتید

ضمن اینکه صحبت درباره جمعیت جوان بود، اما شما اومدی جدول نرخ رشد سالیانه جمعیت رو گذاشتی. اگر خیلی دوست داری درست مقایسه کنی، جدول کشورهایی که بیشترین تعداد جمعیت جوان رو دارن بذار تا ببینی. من برات می گم
هند
چین
اندونزی
آمریکا
پاکستان
نیجریه
برزیل
بنگلادش

تمام اینها هم آینده اقتصادی بسیار درخشانی دارن و رو به پیشرفت هستند. آمریکا هم که جای خود​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> جدی؟ ربطی نداره؟ پس فرد 60 ساله هم می تونه تو نیروی زمینی مثل یک سرباز 20 ساله بجنگه؟ عجب​


اگر قرار باشه یک تکه چوب به جای اسلحه دستش بدن فرقی نداره . در ضمن لازم نیست 6 میلیون سرباز داشته باشی میتونی کیفیت اونها و تجهیزاتشان را بالا ببری


Arian said:


> ضمن اینکه صحبت درباره جمعیت جوان بود، اما شما اومدی جدول نرخ رشد سالیانه جمعیت رو گذاشتی. اگر خیلی دوست داری درست مقایسه کنی، جدول کشورهایی که بیشترین تعداد جمعیت جوان رو دارن بذار تا ببینی. من برات می گم
> هند
> چین
> اندونزی
> آمریکا
> پاکستان
> نیجریه
> برزیل
> بنگلادش
> 
> تمام اینها هم آینده اقتصادی بسیار درخشانی دارن و رو به پیشرفت هستند. آمریکا هم که جای خود


نرخ رشد جمعیت مهم است اونچه شما میخواهید جهش جمعیت هست که تنها نتیجه اون این میشه که مجبور بشی


مثل چین و یا سالهای دهه 90 خودمان سیاستهای شدید کنترل جمعیت ایجاد کنی 


Arian said:


> چقدر حرف های بی پایه ای می زنی واقعاً. ایران یکی از کمترین بدهی های خارجی رو داره که در حال کاهش هم هست. این رو دیگه هر کسی می دونه. تازه بدهی های کشورها به ما که جای خود. در عوض ژاپن سالها هست که بدهی داره ایجاد می کنه و اقتصادش به مرحله انقباض به جای تورم رسیده و مدام دارن با محرک های اقتصادی سعی می کنند چرخ تولید رو دوباره بچرخونند


مثال زدی من برات گفتم اون کشورها رشد اقتصادشان را از کجا آوردن. هر چند تمام اینها حرف الکی بیش نیست
بالا ترین رشد اقتصادی را سودان جنوبی داره اگر چشم انداز شما از آینده ایران سودان جنوبی هست بسم الله


Arian said:


> اینی که ارزش های جامعه تغییر می کنه ربطی به اینکه جامعه برای پیشرفت نیازمند جمعیت جوان هست نداره. خیلی برام عجیب هست که یه کسی داره سر یک مسئله که جز ساده ترین و پیش پا افتاده ترین مطالب در دموگرافی هست بحث می کنه


اتفاقا خیلی هم ربط ارزشهای جامعه ربط دارند توی نتیجه ای که از رشد انتظار داری همونطوری که قبلا گفتم کیفیت از کمییت مهمتر هستش


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> اگر قرار باشه یک تکه چوب به جای اسلحه دستش بدن فرقی نداره . در ضمن لازم نیست 6 میلیون سرباز داشته باشی میتونی کیفیت اونها و تجهیزاتشان را بالا ببری


این هم یکی دیگه از حرف های بی ربطی که در کنار حرف های دیگه زدی تا بحث رو منحرف کنی
اگه نیروی جوان نداشته باشی همون یه تیکه چوب رو هم دست سربازهات نمی تونی بدی چون تولید نداری و پول نداری​


> نرخ رشد جمعیت مهم است اونچه شما میخواهید جهش جمعیت هست که تنها نتیجه اون این میشه که مجبور بشی مثل چین و یا سالهای دهه 90 خودمان سیاستهای شدید کنترل جمعیت ایجاد کنی


نه، تعداد نیروی کار (افراد بین 25 تا 60 سال) مهم هست. هر چه میانگین سنی جامعه پایین تر باشه، پتانسیل رشد جامعه بالاتر هست
دیگه شکل هرم جمعیتی و مزایا و معایب اون رو حتی تو مدرسه هم درس می دن فکر کنم. نمی دونم چرا باید راجع بهش بحث کنیم
سیاست دهه 90 میلادی ایران یکی از دلایل مشکل دموگرافی امروز کشور هست که در آینده هزینه های بسیار زیادی رو به ویژه به بخش سلامت وارد خواهد کرد. در اون سیاست زیاده روی شد که نتیجه امروز شد این

همون عدد 2.1 که سالار در مورد سطح جایگزینی گفت برای نرخ باروری مناسب هست. البته برای کشورهای متفاوت فرق می کنه اما برای اکثر کشورهای همون حدود 2.1 هست. برای ایران این عدد به 1.7 رسیده​


> مثال زدی من برات گفتم اون کشورها رشد اقتصادشان را از کجا آوردن. هر چند تمام اینها حرف الکی بیش نیست
> بالا ترین رشد اقتصادی را سودان جنوبی داره اگر چشم انداز شما از آینده ایران سودان جنوبی هست بسم الله
> اتفاقا خیلی هم ربط ارزشهای جامعه ربط دارند توی نتیجه ای که از رشد انتظار داری همونطوری که قبلا گفتم کیفیت از کمییت مهمتر هستش


نه عزیزم، شما تا الان ثابت کردی که نه اطلاعاتش رو داری (با توجه به فرمایش های اشتباهتون در خیلی از موارد که از کنارشون گذشتین) که بگی اونها رشد اقتصادیشون رو از کجا آوردن نه اینکه پست هایی که تا الان رکوردش هست چنین چیزی رو نشون می ده

اگه کسی هنوز رابطه بین رشد تولید ناخالص ملی و نیروی کار رو نمی فهمه، این دیگه چیزی هست که باید خودش بره مطالعه کنه و یاد بگیره. به طور قطع با مثالهایی که زده شد ثابت شد که نیروی جوان تاثیر مستقیم بر روی تولید ناخالص ملی داره جدا از اینکه از نظر منطقی هم این مسئله که نیروی کار بیشتر در سن 25 تا 60 سال تعریف می شه و هر چقدر جمعیت این طبقه بیشتر باشه تولید جامعه بیشتر هست کاملاً واضح هست. این مثل این می مونه که بگیم هر چقدر بنزین تو باک ماشین بیشتر باشه ماشین مسافت بیشتری رو می ره. خیلی روشن هست

اینی که کیفیت از کمیت مهم تر هست هم شبیه اون دست جملات عامیانه هست. چین با همون کمیت تونست از یکی از فقیرترین کشورهای جهان بشه دومین اقتصاد جهان که به زودی در کمتر از 10 سال اولین اقتصاد جهان می شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> US made its best during baby boom. They made it to the moon and won WW2.
> UK made its best during the baby boom and expanded to Australia and America’s.
> 
> مگه خودت نمیگی جزو یک درصد ثروتمندی پس علت بچه دار نشدن پول نیست
> بچه سخته
> خیلی از رفقای پولدار من بچه ندارن چون وقتگیره
> 
> نکته اخر اینکه
> بچه هایی که با طرز فکر ضعیف بزرگ بشن کمکی به ایران نمیکنن‌
> همون بهتر بگذارین بقیه جمعیت ایجاد کنن​



These African nations are not the US or UK. They don't have the agricultural capability to support this level of population growth which will lead to starvation, poverty and political upheaval in the long run.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Real life experiance in "wealthy" Sweden:





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

واقعاً با شنیدن اندیشه های یکی از تحصیل کرده ترین افراد سیستم، می شه دید که چقدر در سیستم اختلاف دیدگاه هست
این آقا یکی از دانشمندان هسته ای خوب کشور هست (که یکی از بدترین گندهای تاریخ کشور رو زده)، اما هنگامی که شما اندیشه ها و دیدگاه های سیاسی این فرد رو می شنوید تازه می فهمید که جمهوری اسلامی با همه هارت و پورت هاش چقدر تمایل به رابطه با غرب داره​



​







‌می‌گویند چرا درمورد برجام و هسته‌ای قسم خوردی؟ قسمم را الان دو برابر می‌خورم / اگر برجام نباشد و دوباره به شورای امنیت باز گردیم، فاجعه می‌شود؛ آن وقت می‌خواهیم چه کار کنیم؟ / می‌گفتند فاتحه صنعت هسته‌ای خوانده شده، اما امروز می‌گویند فورا غنی سازی ۲۰ درصدی را آغاز کنید / تعجب می‌کنم شورای نگهبان چگونه این قانون هسته‌ای مجلس را تصویب کرده / آقای جلیلی در مذاکرات پذیرفته بود راجع به غنی سازی ۲۰ درصد اقداماتی بکند / دکتر ظریف در مذاکره عملگرا بود، اما آقای جلیلی آرمانگرا بود؛ در ذهنش بود که «ستد» باشد، اما «داد» نه


از آقای ظریف می خواهم اسناد آن کلاسور بزرگ درمورد مذاکرات مسقط را منتشر کنند، وگرنه ممکن است خدای ناکرده اینها یکدفعه یکجوری محو شود / پس از کسب مجوز از رهبری، می گفتند می گفتند شما یک برداشت اشتباهی دارید و این چنین نیست؛ دوباره استفسار شد و دو سه ماه طول کشید که ما بار اول برویم با آمریکایی ها...




www.entekhab.ir


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> as I said that's a healthy growth of population , what people advocating here is having 4 even more children and that's not a sustainable growth rate. no country can provide for those population specially when its economy have so much problem



I at least am not advocating 4 or more children per woman. But 2.1 is the minimum for a healthy demographic. It should be stabilized in those areas (of between 2.1 and 2.3). Anything below would be hugely problematic and counter-productive, at least as much as a figure of 4 or 5.



> the problem is that Iran don't have population growth problem
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&sxsrf=ALeKk03vNsDEN7S23xUI5IADPER_aUQuKA%3A1608506884891&ei=BN7fX-uCNuWPlwSr_6zoCA&q=iran+population+growth+rate&oq=iran+population+growth+rate&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQAzICCAAyAggAMgQIABAeMgUIABDLAToECAAQRzoHCCMQsAIQJzoGCAAQBxAeOgQIABANOgYIABANEB46CAgAEAgQDRAeUM-_AljY5wJg9ukCaAFwAngAgAGCAogBvxKSAQUwLjkuM5gBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXrIAQjAAQE&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwjrlPiL293tAhXlx4UKHas_C40Q4dUDCAw&uact=5
> 
> 
> the ones who advocate for population growth want we go back to the population growth rate of +4% of 80s they simply have forgotten what it did with us.



I certainly hope that the fertility rate is stabilized at over 2 children per woman of reproductive age.

As per my understanding, the recent evolution of the fertility rate suggestes that in the near future, this goal will no longer be achieved by Iran if public policy incentives are not provided to families.

Problem is that there is no absolute consensus on statistics in Iran, and the latter tend to become politicized too easily. Also, individual sources contradict findings from official statistical institutes every now and then, in addition to different institutions producing variable figures.

But, it was a spokesperson for the current liberal Rohani administration - not a osulgara, who claimed in Majles that fertility had fallen below 2 children per woman. I was recently shown a link to it in a discussion with Arian.

Either way, if the fertility rate starts falling below 2 children per woman, then authorities must act fast and decisively to counter the trend, otherwise Iran will be in for major problems. But if it's as you say and the growth rate is healthy, then a vigilant eye must be regularly kept on it nonetheless, considering the tendencial slowing over the past two to three decades.



> no our population growth is increasing instead of decreasing and its well above 1% which is alot in my book , a sustainable growth in my book is something between 0.3%-0.5%



You need to look at the fertility rate, rather than at the overall population growth.

If women of reproductive age have an average of 2.1 children or more, then all is fine. If not, then Iran will have a demographic problem because the substitution of generations will no longer be effective.



> no that policy is a trap we can't afford. as I said our population is increasing , we need to work on quality of the population instead of its quantity



It will become necessary if and when Iranian women give birth to less than 2.1 children on average. In such a case, not proceeding with such policies would be the actual trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> واقعاً با شنیدن اندیشه های یکی از تحصیل کرده ترین افراد سیستم، می شه دید که چقدر در سیستم اختلاف دیدگاه هست
> این آقا یکی از دانشمندان هسته ای خوب کشور هست (که یکی از بدترین گندهای تاریخ کشور رو زده)، اما هنگامی که شما اندیشه ها و دیدگاه های سیاسی این فرد رو می شنوید تازه می فهمید که جمهوری اسلامی با همه هارت و پورت هاش چقدر تمایل به رابطه با غرب داره​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‌می‌گویند چرا درمورد برجام و هسته‌ای قسم خوردی؟ قسمم را الان دو برابر می‌خورم / اگر برجام نباشد و دوباره به شورای امنیت باز گردیم، فاجعه می‌شود؛ آن وقت می‌خواهیم چه کار کنیم؟ / می‌گفتند فاتحه صنعت هسته‌ای خوانده شده، اما امروز می‌گویند فورا غنی سازی ۲۰ درصدی را آغاز کنید / تعجب می‌کنم شورای نگهبان چگونه این قانون هسته‌ای مجلس را تصویب کرده / آقای جلیلی در مذاکرات پذیرفته بود راجع به غنی سازی ۲۰ درصد اقداماتی بکند / دکتر ظریف در مذاکره عملگرا بود، اما آقای جلیلی آرمانگرا بود؛ در ذهنش بود که «ستد» باشد، اما «داد» نه
> 
> 
> از آقای ظریف می خواهم اسناد آن کلاسور بزرگ درمورد مذاکرات مسقط را منتشر کنند، وگرنه ممکن است خدای ناکرده اینها یکدفعه یکجوری محو شود / پس از کسب مجوز از رهبری، می گفتند می گفتند شما یک برداشت اشتباهی دارید و این چنین نیست؛ دوباره استفسار شد و دو سه ماه طول کشید که ما بار اول برویم با آمریکایی ها...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir


I am no fan of the rohanni or zarif. But salehi is a great iranian scientist playing in a bad team.

This is a very long interview...the first 45 min is his global analysis of the future shape of things to come and Iran's place in it. I can not disagree with his views .
The second part is about Iran's nuclear energy organization and here he gives figures that are very interesting..I imagine these numbers and figures are not confidential so it will be OK to repeat them here...an example...the annual cost of fuel for the busher reactor is 30 million dollars...and busher reactor cost all together 5 billion dollars to construct.(2.5 germans 1.5 Russians and I guess 1 for the rest). If I get a chance I will listen and write down some of the figures he gave....if you speak farsi and have 2 hours spare time definitely view this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> I am no fan of the rohanni or zarif. But salehi is a great iranian scientist playing in a bad team.
> 
> This is a very long interview...the first 45 min is his global analysis of the future shape of things to come and Iran's place in it. I can not disagree with his views .
> The second part is about Iran's nuclear energy organization and here he gives figures that are very interesting..I imagine these numbers and figures are not confidential so it will be OK to repeat them here...an example...the annual cost of fuel for the busher reactor is 30 million dollars...and busher reactor cost all together 5 billion dollars to construct.(2.5 germans 1.5 Russians and I guess 1 for the rest). If I get a chance I will listen and write down some of the figures he gave....if you speak farsi and have 2 hours spare time definitely view this.


Yes. He's a well-educated individual in the Islamic Republic. He is a gentleman too. But his optimism about the US - Iran relations is not realistic and makes him look naive. Does he really think that the USA will rely on Iran for containing China or Russia? Because that's his analysis.

I think his views contrast each other. At one point it says that the US cannot and will not allow Iran to exist in its current political form because it will set a bad example for others, but just before that he was hypothesizing a scenario where the US would rely on Iran for containing China and Russia. That doesn't sound realistic or logical to me. Why would the US approach Iran for cooperation when they don't want it to exist in its current form? I get his point that Iran can give them a leverage in the energy market, but they already have the Saudis for that. Why would they switch to their arch foe Iran now?

He also lied and tried to mislead the viewers about Iran's nuclear program at some points during the interview, like when he said that no cement had been poured in the Arak reactor at all. Or when he said that they had not fired nuclear scientists working for the previous administration. Or when he said that they had started the negotiation with Russians for building two new nuclear reactors at Bushehr for the first time after the revolution. He also didn't talk about many important things like the IR-40 heavy water reactor and its reconstruction with the Chinese, but I blame the interviewer for that. The interviewer is from a leftist newspaper belonging to the Reformist Party and he spent most of his time trying to direct the interview against the Conservative Party.


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> Yes. He's a well-educated individual in the Islamic Republic. He is a gentleman too. But his optimism about the US - Iran relations is not realistic and makes him look naive. Does he really think that the USA will rely on Iran for containing China or Russia? Because that's his analysis.
> 
> I think his views contrast each other. At one point it says that the US cannot and will not allow Iran to exist in its current political form because it will set a bad example for others, but just before that he was hypothesizing a scenario where the US would rely on Iran for containing China and Russia. That doesn't sound realistic or logical to me. Why would the US approach Iran for cooperation when they don't want it to exist in its current form? I get his point that Iran can give them a leverage in the energy market, but they already have the Saudis for that. Why would they switch to their arch foe Iran now?
> 
> He also lied and tried to mislead the viewers about Iran's nuclear program at some points during the interview, like when he said that no cement had been poured in the Arak reactor at all. Or when he said that they had not fired nuclear scientists working for the previous administration. Or when he said that they had started the negotiation with Russians for building two new nuclear reactors at Bushehr for the first time after the revolution. He also didn't talk about many important things like the IR-40 heavy water reactor and its reconstruction with the Chinese, but I blame the interviewer for that. The interviewer is from a leftist newspaper belonging to the Reformist Party and he spent most of his time trying to direct the interview against the Conservative Party.


Here is what I found facinating from his political analysis:

*1-*Biden's (US) first priority is to contain China economically ...to contain china you need to ensure they (china) have no reliable energy source ...The only large and reliable (non-us controlled) energy source available to China is* IRAN...conclusion..Gives Leverage to Iran

2-*Biden's second priority is to put a fence around Russia (belarus the most recent example he said).. for the US to close that fence around Russia she needs * IRAN...conclusion..Gives Leverage to Iran*

he said both Russia and China know this so does Iran and US they all know this..and here is that* historica*l opportunity for Iran *to play these leverages to gain maximum outcome* in her dealing with all three.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> Here is what I found facinating from his political analysis:
> 
> *1-*Biden's (US) first priority is to contain China economically ...to contain china you need to ensure they have no reliable energy source ...The only large and reliable (non-us controlled) energy source theyChina has is* IRAN...conclusion..Gives Leverage to Iran
> 
> 2-*Biden's second priority is to put a fence against Russia.. to close that fence around Russia he needs * IRAN...conclusion..Gives Leverage to Iran*
> 
> he said both Russians and China know this so does Iran and US they all know this..and here is that historical opportunity for Iran *to play these leverages to gain maximum outcome* in her dealing with all three.


And here's why he's contradicting himself:

1- The USA cannot let Iran exist in its current political form because according to him, it will set a bad example for our neighbors, for the Muslim world and for countries in the world. He also believe that the main reason for the US hostility towards Iran is the very nature of the regime.

2- According to him, Iran has no weight against the US economically or militarily (which is true). So, the US will never view Iran as an equal.

3- According to him, Iran wants to remain a sovereign nation. Hence, if Iran wants to stay independent, and considering the fact that the US will never view Iran as an equal, the US will never cooperate with Iran over matters of global concern.

That aside, he's also assuming that the USA would fail to convince the Saudis to pull out of the Chinese energy market. The whole idea that the US would cooperate with Iran over something that involves its strategic alliance with the Saudis is naive. After all, China's largest energy partner has been Saudi Arabia for the past decade, not Iran anymore. So, Iran has no leverage there. As far as Russia is concerned, Iran depends on Russia for its military plans and is part of the North-South corridor. If Iran wants to turn against Russia, Iran will lose both, among many other things.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> And here's why he's contradicting himself:
> 
> 1- The USA cannot let Iran exist in its current political form because according to him, it will set a bad example for our neighbors, for the Muslim world and for countries in the world. He also believe that the main reason for the US hostility towards Iran is the very nature of the regime.
> 
> 2- According to him, Iran has no weight against the US economically or militarily (which is true). So, the US will never view Iran as an equal.
> 
> 3- According to him, Iran wants to remain a sovereign nation. Hence, if Iran wants to stay independent, and considering the fact that the US will never view Iran as an equal, the US will never cooperate with Iran over matters of global concern.
> 
> That aside, he's also assuming that the USA would fail to convince the Saudis to pull out of the Chinese energy market. The whole idea that the US would cooperate with Iran over something that involves its strategic alliance with the Saudis is naive. After all, China's largest energy partner has been Saudi Arabia for the past decade, not Iran anymore. So, Iran has no leverage there. As far as Russia is concerned, Iran depends on Russia for its military plans and is part of the North-South corridor. If Iran wants to turn against Russia, Iran will lose both, among many other things.


I just qouted what he said in his analysis, some of us will agree and some of us will disagree with that ..but that is the beauty of having open and honest discussions..


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> I just qouted what he said in his analysis, some of us will agree and some of us will disagree with that ..but that is the beauty of having open and honest discussions..


Yes, I understand. But do you see that his statements and hypotheses contradict each other? That was my point.


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> Yes, I understand. But do you see that his statements and hypotheses contradict each other? That was my point.


I have to watch the interview again..I was interrupted several times ..I definitely want to write down those figures he mentioned..


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> I have to watch the interview again..I was interrupted several times ..I definitely want to write down those figures he mentioned..


Important figures he mentioned:

1- Iran has spent about 7.5 billion dollars on its nuclear program in the last 30 years, i.e. an average of 250 million dollars per year.

2- The first phase of the Bushehr nuclear reactor is worth 5 billion dollars. Its construction cost Iran 4 billion dollars over all: 2.5 billion dollars to the Germans and 1.5 billion dollars to the Russians.

3- The Bushehr nuclear reactor (with only one reactor operational at the moment) creates an added value of 630 million dollars each year. This figure is based on selling the electricity to our neighbors, like Iraq, at a rate of 9 cents for 1 kWh apparently. (He later says that the Bushehr nuclear reactor produces 7 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity per year. 7 billion times 0.09 yields 630 million dollars of income per year)

4- Its nominal capacity of electricity production is 1000 megawatts. It produces 7 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity (which is about 800 megawatts of energy).

5- According to him, Iran is currently exporting 3,000 to 4,000 MW of electricity to its neighbors.

6- The Bushehr nuclear reactor with one reactor will cover its construction costs in 8 years. Its lifespan is expected to be 60 years.

7- It saves us 11 million barrels of oil per year, reducing air pollutants and gas emissions by 7 million tonnes per year. At $50 per barrel, it can save us 550 million dollars while the cost of running it with nuclear fuel is about 30 - 40 million dollars.

8- All of those calculations do not consider other benefits such as radiopharmaceuticals or dual applications in other industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

I don't understand why he thinks biden will have these aspirations of containing China or Russia, especially to the point of wanting to turn to Iran. He is also naive in that he forgets the the US is the goyim of another entity and that other actor has to approve of any real rapprochement between it goyim and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Also, what is the status of the arak facility? Something definitely had concrete poured into it and it was witnessed by iaea. I am more inclined to believe the iaea verification than Salehi alleging some clever sleight of hand or magician trick that made the witnesses think they saw it. The heavy water calandria is probably no more so that leaves a partially completed one from China?


----------



## Arian

WudangMaster said:


> Also, what is the status of the arak facility? Something definitely had concrete poured into it and it was witnessed by iaea. I am more inclined to believe the iaea verification than Salehi alleging some clever sleight of hand or magician trick that made the witnesses think they saw it. The heavy water calandria is probably no more so that leaves a partially completed one from China?


The IR-40 heavy water reactor has been left unfinished after the JCPOA. They poured cement into the calandria and rendered it useless. They had plans to modify the nuclear reactor to reduce its plutonium production to less than a kilogram per year, previously it was estimated at 8 - 10 kilograms per year if I remember correctly. The Americans had promised to help with the reconstruction of the reactor, but after they pulled out of the JCPOA, the Brits said they would help with the reconstruction. The Brits didn't do anything either. So, the Chinese promised they would replace the Brits. And they have done nothing since then.

The resolution passed by the parliament has obligated the Iranian Atomic Agency to reconstruct the reactor on its own in a period of 4 months, if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Arian said:


> The IR-40 heavy water reactor has been left unfinished after the JCPOA. They poured cement into the calandria and rendered it useless. They had plans to modify the nuclear reactor to reduce its plutonium production to less than a kilogram per year, previously it was estimated at 8 - 10 kilograms per year if I remember correctly. The Americans had promised to help with the reconstruction of the reactor, but after they pulled out of the JCPOA, the Brits said they would help with the reconstruction. The Brits didn't do anything either. So, the Chinese promised they would replace the Brits. And they have done nothing since then.
> 
> The resolution passed by the parliament has obligated the Iranian Atomic Agency to reconstruct the reactor on its own in a period of 4 months, if I'm not mistaken.


My concern is if it is another heavy water design, it will end up as another concrete mold. They might as well try to make it light water, if they intend to go along with jcpoa. I even saw videos of them placing the lid and upper biological shield over the pit so I can assume that there is a calandria in the works just what type of moderator it will be using is the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

I think the parliament resolution demands the original heavy water design to be implemented. 
Question for me is what are these things made out of and how easy is it for Iran to construct them. If the alloys can be made in house then I guess it would be worth the risk of going ahead for another heavy water core even if you have to pour more concrete into it later. 
On the other hand if alloys have to be smuggled in at great cost and misery, then obviously go the light water route so the jackals and coyotes can calm down and not demand its destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

WudangMaster said:


> My concern is if it is another heavy water design, it will end up as another concrete mold. They might as well try to make it light water, if they intend to go along with jcpoa. I even saw videos of them placing the lid and upper biological shield over the pit so I can assume that there is a calandria in the works just what type of moderator it will be using is the question.


Usually in light water reactors, H2O is both the coolant and the moderator. 

Salehi is right that the resolution passed by the parliament has not allocated funds to the project. Neither has it determined where the funds should come from. That's indeed a flaw. I suppose that the reconstruction of the calandria will not be a hard process if they have the materials necessary for it. They already have the designs and they have implemented those designs once. So, reconstructing it for a second time should not be very hard. Switching to a light water reactor at this stage, when the reactor is almost finished, will be expensive and time consuming I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

shooting down of Saudi UAV in Yemen:





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

As the weather gets colder here in Canada..These photos of Kish Island in Iran look even better..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> As the weather gets colder here in Canada..These photos of Kish Island in Iran look even better..lol
> 
> View attachment 699232
> View attachment 699233
> View attachment 699234
> View attachment 699235


The Kish Island hasn't reached even 10% of its potential unfortunately, but the good thing about it is that at least there's a master urban plan for the island and unlike cities like Tehran, it can be saved in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Iran´s farming UAVs:









رونمایی از ۷ پهپاد خدمات کشاورزی در البرز


کرج - هفت فروند پهپاد برای ارائه خدمات کشاورزی در استان البرز رونمایی شد.




www.mehrnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Raghfarm007 said:


> Iran´s farming UAVs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رونمایی از ۷ پهپاد خدمات کشاورزی در البرز
> 
> 
> کرج - هفت فروند پهپاد برای ارائه خدمات کشاورزی در استان البرز رونمایی شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mehrnews.com


I wonder what is the usage..Crop spray!!..seeding!...and also are these quadcopters built in Iran....Looks like they tried to gang them and fly them in a row..


----------



## aryobarzan

*Trump pardons Blackwater security contractors over 2007 Iraq killings*
This really made me so angry..life of none Americans has no value.. murder of 17 Iraqi civilians done on purpose by these Black Water criminals ..and now they are free ..thanks to chief terrorist Trump. And the sad part is that this Black Water is still operating in Iraq.. Where is Arab pride!.

One American with conscious tweets:

_This is Ali. He was 9 years old when Blackwater contractors whom Trump pardoned today murdered him. No justice for Ali, but let's keep asking, "why do they hate us?_"




...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Arian

در جدیدترین تلاش برخی دیوانگان در نظام برای روی اعصاب مردم رفتن و افزایش نارضایتی عمومی، نام خیابان شجریان رو برداشتن به خیابان فخری زاده تغییر دادن

کسی هم که این کار رو کرده که از بد روزگار گویا پدر شهید احمدی روشن هست، با لات بازی و گنده بازی گفته باز هم اگه جایی خیابون شجریان باشه نامش رو رنگ می پاشن و خرابکاری می کنند

من نمی دونم واقعاً این آدمها چی فکر می کنند یا اصلاً فکر می کنند که چنین کارهایی رو انجام می دن

من خودم خیلی به شجریان از دید هنری احترام می ذاشتم اما در بیرون از هنر یک آدم سودجو می شناختمش اما چرا باید با چنین کارهای احمقانه ای مردم رو تحریک کرد و حتی نام دو شهید هسته ای رو خراب کرد؟ هم احمدی روشن هم فخری زاده

البته خانواده فخری زاده خودشون رو از این کار زشت جدا کردن و کنار کشیدن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> در جدیدترین تلاش برخی دیوانگان در نظام برای روی اعصاب مردم رفتن و افزایش نارضایتی عمومی، نام خیابان شجریان رو برداشتن به خیابان فخری زاده تغییر دادن
> 
> کسی هم که این کار رو کرده که از بد روزگار گویا پدر شهید احمدی روشن هست، با لات بازی و گنده بازی گفته باز هم اگه جایی خیابون شجریان باشه نامش رو رنگ می پاشن و خرابکاری می کنند
> 
> من نمی دونم واقعاً این آدمها چی فکر می کنند یا اصلاً فکر می کنند که چنین کارهایی رو انجام می دن
> 
> من خودم خیلی به شجریان از دید هنری احترام می ذاشتم اما در بیرون از هنر یک آدم سودجو می شناختمش اما چرا باید با چنین کارهای احمقانه ای مردم رو تحریک کرد و حتی نام دو شهید هسته ای رو خراب کرد؟ هم احمدی روشن هم فخری زاده
> 
> البته خانواده فخری زاده خودشون رو از این کار زشت جدا کردن و کنار کشیدن​


I think the problem is with Mayor of Tehran...As I understand ..his achievements are limited to re_Inaugurating already existing facilities and renaming of the streets..now I would never be able to find the street I lived in Tehran on google earth....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Question for the Iranians:

What do you prefer?
- Attack an American base and kill two Americans
- Attack the Israel Mediterranean pipelines to Greece with 10 drones. Erdogan may thank you for that 
- Attack KSA infrastructures with 100 drones.
- Take 5 supertankers with Panama flag

A question to Americans:
What do you like more:
- Send enforcement to the Persian gulf and risk a war
- Have an extra $1000 COVID-19 stimulus at the end of the month.

@Arian @SalarHaqq
@aryobarzan @WudangMaster @Raghfarm007 @Cthulhu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> Question for the Iranians:
> 
> What do you prefer?
> - Attack an American base and kill two Americans
> - Attack the Israel Mediterranean pipelines to Greece with 10 drones. Erdogan may thank you for that
> - Attack KSA infrastructures with 100 drones.
> - Take 5 supertankers with Panama flag
> 
> A question to Americans:
> What do you like more:
> - Send enforcement to the Persian gulf and risk a war
> - Have an extra $1000 COVID-19 stimulus at the end of the month.
> 
> @Arian @SalarHaqq
> @aryobarzan @WudangMaster @Raghfarm007 @Cthulhu


That's just so random. Why?


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> That's just so random. Why?



This is a strategic question. You are in charge and you have to pick one and the risk is equal. What is the best choice?

I would take 5 supertankers. I can even do 10 supertankers with the same risk ratio.
...


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> This is a strategic question. You are in charge and you have to pick one and the risk is equal. What is the best choice?
> 
> I would take 5 supertankers. I can even do 10 supertankers with the same risk ratio.
> ...


But what's the goal? What do you want to achieve?


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> But what's the goal? What do you want to achieve?



I am referring to the retaliation choices and discussions. There are nondestructive and constructive means of retaliation versus destructive means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> I am referring to the retaliation choices and discussions. There are nondestructive and constructive means of retaliation versus destructive means.


My view is that we better leave the retaliation target and the method used to the Iranian professionals..They have way more data about their own capabilities and the enemy weak points...gathering all my information that I have heard publically from the Iranian official two things are clear:
It will not involve civilians
It will not be against diplomatic sites.
We just have to give them time to plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> I am referring to the retaliation choices and discussions. There are nondestructive and constructive means of retaliation versus destructive means.


If the purpose of retaliation is to reestablish deterrence, I'd take option II or III with plausible deniability. Option III is very realistic, considering the ongoing conflict between the Saudis and the Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> If the purpose of retaliation is to reestablish deterrence, I'd take option II or III with plausible deniability. Option III is very realistic, considering the ongoing conflict between the Saudis and the Houthis.



Looks like my mentality is too capitalistic. I understand your thought process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> Question for the Iranians:
> 
> What do you prefer?
> - Attack an American base and kill two Americans
> - Attack the Israel Mediterranean pipelines to Greece with 10 drones. Erdogan may thank you for that
> - Attack KSA infrastructures with 100 drones.
> - Take 5 supertankers with Panama flag
> 
> A question to Americans:
> What do you like more:
> - Send enforcement to the Persian gulf and risk a war
> - Have an extra $1000 COVID-19 stimulus at the end of the month.
> 
> @Arian @SalarHaqq
> @aryobarzan @WudangMaster @Raghfarm007 @Cthulhu


Here is one that will restore full deterrence against the Americans, locate 6 high value American assets (personally i prefer Trump assets) on 6 continents. Blow all of the targets up in a short time-frame. That will send shockwaves and restore the rightful place of Iranian intelligence services.

Here is the one against the Israelis, shoot down El Al airplanes taking off or landing in Persian gulf states.. send the cockroaches in panic, hampering their dreams of touching Persian gulf waters for a very long time (i prefer Israelis floating on Persian gulf).

These are all very risky operations and can cause a harsh retaliation. Other options are assassinating Israeli,American officials, blowing up American soldiers etc.

However... i think the era of ''resistance'' is over. The proof right in front our eyes is the lack of any meaningful resistance operations.


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> Question for the Iranians:
> 
> What do you prefer?
> - Attack an American base and kill two Americans
> - Attack the Israel Mediterranean pipelines to Greece with 10 drones. Erdogan may thank you for that
> - Attack KSA infrastructures with 100 drones.
> - Take 5 supertankers with Panama flag
> 
> A question to Americans:
> What do you like more:
> - Send enforcement to the Persian gulf and risk a war
> - Have an extra $1000 COVID-19 stimulus at the end of the month.
> 
> @Arian @SalarHaqq
> @aryobarzan @WudangMaster @Raghfarm007 @Cthulhu



If going after outside causes for the murder/assassination, then I would also opt for 2 as it would hit back directly at the entity responsible and the other options should be reserved for more direct confrontations with saudi or American if/when they carry out direct actions. 
More importantly though, an internal purge of the mek/mko roaches is far more more critical and future attacks against the host countries of mko roaches with plausible deniability is in order. At this point, destroy their tools entrenched in the country, then the direct supporters of their leadership before going after their employers in haifa. 
Break this evil tool of theirs once and for all!

=============================================================

I think it goes without saying I would rather see an extra $1,000 in covid stimulus than stupid military mis adventures in the Persian Gulf at the behest of the owners of the goyim in their nests in haifa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

motahari is such filth! How are these things allowed in such positions, no wonder the country is a mess; the political elite of Iran is almost as garbage/sewage as that of America and the masses suffer from the incompetence (or treason) of these cretins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

There is something wrong with us human beings​
*Spanish hunters massacre 500 wild animals (for fun!!).*
_I have deer in my land... they are one of the most intelligent, and beautiful animals God has created. If they trust you they bring their children(fawn) to show them to you.










_

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

aryobarzan said:


> There is something wrong with us human beings​
> *Spanish hunters massacre 500 wild animals (for fun!!).*
> _I have deer in my land... they are one of the most intelligent, and beautiful animals God has created. If they trust you they bring their children(fawn) to show them to you.
> View attachment 699532
> View attachment 699533
> View attachment 699534
> _



A lot of this has to do with population control.


----------



## aryobarzan

TruthHurtz said:


> A lot of this has to do with population control.


I doubt very much..these asshols went from Spain to Portugal to do the sport...just look at their faces and see how they are so proud to kill helpless animals..All they did was pull the f**king trigger on a rifle..As they say in here "*the* *smaller the dick ..the bigger the car"*!..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

On a happy note..Nursing day celebration on COVID ward Shiraz hospital. The world owes all nurses a big gratitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## skyshadow

*The hacking group Pay2Key, which has been linked to Iran, said Thursday it hacked the computer systems of the Israeli cyber security company Portnox, days after the same group hacked Israel Aerospace Industries. 



The hacking group published documents related to firms using Portnox’s services, including Bezeq, Elbit, El Al, the Clalit health provider and more, according to the Ynet news site. The firms are some of Israel’s most prominent companies. 


Pay2Key said it seized almost 1 terabyte of data and has published just 3 gigabytes of it. 











Iran-linked hackers say they breached Israeli cyber security firm Portnox


Pay2Key hacking group leaks documents from leading Israeli companies, latest in series of ransomware attacks tied to outfit researchers have traced to Iran




www.timesofisrael.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hormuz

how are the chances the some of these equipment landed in the hands of the IRGC?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> how are the chances the some of these equipment landed in the hands of the IRGC?


Earlier this year there was a war game featuring the destruction of a thaad radar by a HARM missile and I was always wondered if they actually got a real one or just produced their own simulacre to use as target practice. Though it is unlikely they would destroy an actual thaad radar for a war game, maybe they got an older original real one.
In a similar situation, I heard Vietnam was a major source of spare parts for Iran during the 80s because of the large amount of abandoned hardware by the US in the 70s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

WudangMaster said:


> Earlier this year there was a war game featuring the destruction of a thaad radar by a HARM missile and I was always wondered if they actually got a real one or just produced their own simulacre to use as target practice. Though it is unlikely they would destroy an actual thaad radar for a war game, maybe they got an older original real one.
> In a similar situation, I heard Vietnam was a major source of spare parts for Iran during the 80s because of the large amount of abandoned hardware by the US in the 70s.



as far as in know alot of spare parts for the f4 phantom came from vietnam. there are not much sources about that. 

https://csis-website-prod.s3.amazon...s/files/media/csis/pubs/iranmiltrend88-93.pdf 

thats a nice paper from center of strategic and international studies. about the Iranian military 1993-1998 also explains from where Iran got spares parts. worth to read

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*this is exactly why Iran needs its won satellite , do you get it now???





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342491825911824384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342139781111754755

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> Question for the Iranians:
> 
> What do you prefer?
> - Attack an American base and kill two Americans
> - Attack the Israel Mediterranean pipelines to Greece with 10 drones. Erdogan may thank you for that
> - Attack KSA infrastructures with 100 drones.
> - Take 5 supertankers with Panama flag
> 
> A question to Americans:
> What do you like more:
> - Send enforcement to the Persian gulf and risk a war
> - Have an extra $1000 COVID-19 stimulus at the end of the month.
> 
> @Arian @SalarHaqq
> @aryobarzan @WudangMaster @Raghfarm007 @Cthulhu



As far as I'm concerned, either the second or the fourth option.

Eliminating merely two low ranking US occupation troops will not do justice to the stature of the greats cowardly assassinated by the enemy.

As for Saudi infrastructures, not only would it feel redundant after Ansarullah's master stroke at Abqaiq (probably aided by Iran), but the regime in Riyadh is simply the subordinate client here. Hitting the masters, more than any of their valets, is the way to go here. The brazenness of recent US and zionist crimes demands it, albeit the impact of these crimes was mostly psychological and symbolic more than geostrategic.

When Abqaiq was struck, Iran still had some bilateral scores to settle with the Sauds following Bin Salman's foolish threat of "bringing the war onto Iranian soil" and the terrorist attack on the military parade in Ahvaz, in which Saudi intelligence is said to have had a hand. Also, there was an inherent logic in the choice of Abqaiq, because the US regime had sanctioned Iranian oil exports and was threatening to seize Iranian tankers. So the Yemeni operation was at the same time a warning shot from Iran to make the enemy understand what would happen in case they went ahead with an actual shipping blockade.

Now between options two and four, number two presents the advantage of novelty (given that tankers have already been confiscated by Iran), it takes direct aim at the interests of the zionist regime (US implication in shahid Fakhrizadeh's martyrdom was probably secondary if at all), it will be interpreted as a tit-for-tat not just for shahid Fakhrizadeh but also for the minor explosion at Natanz and any other rightly or wrongly reported sabotage act against Iran (while surpassing these in magnitude), will represent a more formidable and impressive display of Iranian military prowess, guaranteed to impress friend and foe alike.

However it should be noted that in case Iran went ahead with this particular option (or a similar one), the enemy will feel more pressed to retaliate, and thus some attempt at military counter-action would have to be expected. Depending on the scale of the latter, Iran would then have to consider carrying out a follow-on hit, and so on and so forth until the enemy calms down.

So if this aspect is cleared, my ultimate preference would go to option two.

At any rate, these proposed actions, while very interesting and desirable, by themselves wouldn't make for sufficient compensation for the terrorist attacks against sardar Soleimani and Iranian scientists.

Therefore Iran will need to keep up the pressure on the enemy, by doubling down on its present regional and international strategy - accelerate the build up of networks in Syria, particularly in proximity of the border to the occupied Golan Heights, keep improving Hezbollah's, Hamas' and Islamic Jihad's armament and training, multiply underground storage bases (including for ballistic missiles) in Syria and Lebanon, increase efforts to encourage and empower the Iraqi public, politicians and Resistance groups in their demands for complete withdrawal of US occupation forces from their country, help Venezuela attain greater agricultural and industrial self-sufficiency, particularly in the defence sector and provide Caracas with ballistic missiles, etc.

Renewed intransigence on the nuclear dossier in the face of attempts to renegotiate the JCPOA or expand it to other domains than the nuclear one, would be welcome as well.

But the biggest setback Iran could inflict on her enemies, would be to politically sideline the liberal and western-apologetic factions within the IRI establishment. With the fifth column neutralized, the enemy would think much harder before engagin in any act of hostility because it would realize that domestic impediments to stronger Iranian reaction would largely be gone and the IRGC and Leadership would have greater maneuvering space to act in more decisive ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

A recent video by the puppet


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342486250608091141

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342441352924160001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342496637575376897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342518060025077762








An armed group in Iraq close to Iran has announced that they will fight against US troops across Iraq. US warplanes also fly in the South of Iraq. There is a great tension in the area Baghdad,Baghdad Governorate - Iraq news map in English - News from


An armed group in Iraq close to Iran has announced that they will fight against US troops across Iraq. US warplanes also fly in the South of Iraq. There is a great tension in the area. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on...




iraq.liveuamap.com




*An armed group in Iraq close to Iran has announced that they will fight against US troops across Iraq. US warplanes also fly in the South of Iraq. There is a great tension in the area*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342567332133171200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342574805883695106


----------



## sha ah

Asaib Ahl al-Haq militia threatens Iraqi PM Mustafa al-Kadhimi of God's punishment befalling on him by the "Islamic Resistance," waiting for the signal from Qais al-Khazali Baghdad,Baghdad Governorate - Iraq news map in English - News from Baghdad, A


Asaib Ahl al-Haq militia threatens Iraqi PM Mustafa al-Kadhimi of God's punishment befalling on him by the "Islamic Resistance," waiting for the signal from Qais al-Khazali. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics...




iraq.liveuamap.com




*Asaib Ahl al-Haq militia threatens Iraqi PM Mustafa al-Kadhimi of God's punishment befalling on him by the "Islamic Resistance," waiting for the signal from Qais al-Khazali*









Iraqi Shiite insurgent source "Sabereen News": Fighters from insurgent faction Quwaat al-Zulfiqar have been deployed in Baghdad and Asaib Ahl al-Haq special forces personnel have taken positions in the Al-Rusafa area of eastern Baghdad Baghdad,Baghda


Iraqi Shiite insurgent source "Sabereen News": Fighters from insurgent faction Quwaat al-Zulfiqar have been deployed in Baghdad and Asaib Ahl al-Haq special forces personnel have taken positions in the Al-Rusafa area of eastern Baghdad. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines...




iraq.liveuamap.com




*Iraqi Shiite insurgent source "Sabereen News": Fighters from insurgent faction Quwaat al-Zulfiqar have been deployed in Baghdad and Asaib Ahl al-Haq special forces personnel have taken positions in the Al-Rusafa area of eastern Baghdad*









Tasnim- Deputy commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Quds Force said (on Friday) a "harsh revenge" for the assassination of Lt. General Qassem Soleimani will be definitely taken Tehran, Tehran Province - Iraq news map in English - News fro


Tasnim- Deputy commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Quds Force said (on Friday) a "harsh revenge" for the assassination of Lt. General Qassem Soleimani will be definitely taken. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus...




iraq.liveuamap.com




*Tasnim- Deputy commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Quds Force said (on Friday) a "harsh revenge" for the assassination of Lt. General Qassem Soleimani will be definitely taken*










Israeli army spokesperson to Saudi paper Elaph: "Israeli army submarines are ready to prevent an Iranian attack from Iraq or Yemen. We have intelligence that they are developing drones and missiles (in those countries) that could reach Israel" Tel A


Israeli army spokesperson to Saudi paper Elaph: "Israeli army submarines are ready to prevent an Iranian attack from Iraq or Yemen. We have intelligence that they are developing drones and missiles (in those countries) that could reach Israel". Explore Iran local news alerts & today's headlines...




iraq.liveuamap.com




*Israeli army spokesperson to Saudi paper Elaph: "Israeli army submarines are ready to prevent an Iranian attack from Iraq or Yemen. We have intelligence that they are developing drones and missiles (in those countries) that could reach Israel"*










Few days ago, Iraqi Intelligence arrested a senior member of Asaib Ahl al-Haq, Husam al-Azirjawi, in Sadr city, Baghdad for his 'alleged' involvement in bombing the Green Zone. Reports say he will be handed over to Hashd al-Shaabi after talks between


Few days ago, Iraqi Intelligence arrested a senior member of Asaib Ahl al-Haq, Husam al-Azirjawi, in Sadr city, Baghdad for his 'alleged' involvement in bombing the Green Zone. Reports say he will be handed over to Hashd al-Shaabi after talks between Gov't and AAH tonight. Explore Iraq local...




iraq.liveuamap.com




*Few days ago, Iraqi Intelligence arrested a senior member of Asaib Ahl al-Haq, Husam al-Azirjawi, in Sadr city, Baghdad for his 'alleged' involvement in bombing the Green Zone. Reports say he will be handed over to Hashd al-Shaabi after talks between Gov't and AAH tonight*








Iran says US approved its funds transfer to buy COVID vaccines


Iran’s central bank says it received backing from the US to transfer money to a Swiss account to pay for the vaccines.




www.aljazeera.com













Erdogan says Turkey wants better ties with Israel


Turkish president wants to bring ties to a ‘better point’ but says Israeli policy towards Palestinians is unacceptable.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

I am usually good at putting Jigsaw puzzles together ...this one is proving difficult...! something is cooking...but what..who is cooking it! ..Iran or US
*Iran side*:

Anniversary of Gen Sulimani/Muhandis assassination;
Visit of IRGc commander to Syria and Iraq;
recent attacks on Saudi ships in the red sea;
Inspections of IRGC commanders to Persian Gulf Islands;
Iraqi PMU mobilization in Baghdad
*US side:*

Last days of Trump in office;
Nashville explosion (false flag on Iran or marshal law in US);
US nuclear sub in the Persian gulf;
Rumored Israeli sub around Persian gulf;
US embassy evacuation from Baghdad;
Troop movements in Erbil;
Israel attack on Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Winter has arrived in Iran on time.. and we had a rain and +8 degrees on Christmas day here in Ontario....add to that formation of a big lake in the middle of Lut desert in Iran...Climate change or just a fluke of nature..!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342570372101713920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334119992112066560

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hormuz

guessing something is coming up.

we see all sides getting ready somehow.

also u.s. test back in oct. this anti drone system in africa, which is obvious a counter against swarm drone strikes from Iran. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316752534103416832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

..........
یک سری از قسمت های فشار ماکسیموم به ایران هنوز اجرا نشده ولی مطمین باشین تحت بررسیه. مخالفان نگران عواقبش هستن

1-
بمب گذاری های کور در مراکز پرجمعیت برای ترساندن مردم
هدف اینکه امنیت ندارید

2-
حمله با بمبهای تاکتیکال چند صد تنی و نسبت دادن اون به خرابکاری در مراکز مخفی هسته ای ایران

نگران عواقبشن
وگرنه رحمی در کار نخواهد بود

بازدارندگی باعث میشه شهرهای ایران مثل المان و ژاپن نشن
ترس ما ببینن جری تر میشن
جرات ببینن میترسن​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ..........
> یک سری از قسمت های فشار ماکسیموم به ایران هنوز اجرا نشده ولی مطمین باشین تحت بررسیه. مخالفان نگران عواقبش هستن
> 
> 1-
> بمب گذاری های کور در مراکز پرجمعیت برای ترساندن مردم
> هدف اینکه امنیت ندارید
> 
> 2-
> حمله با بمبهای تاکتیکال چند صد تنی و نسبت دادن اون به خرابکاری در مراکز مخفی هسته ای ایران
> 
> نگران عواقبشن
> وگرنه رحمی در کار نخواهد بود
> 
> بازدارندگی باعث میشه شهرهای ایران مثل المان و ژاپن نشن
> ترس ما ببینن جری تر میشن
> جرات ببینن میترسن​


من هم دقیقاً نگرانی ام از همین هست که اگر هزینه ندن تا جایی پیش برن که دیگه بی بازگشت باشه
جنگ با آمریکا حتی اگه در نهایت در دفاع پیروز هم بشیم، چون زمین بازی ایران هست، منجر به صدماتی می شه که تا چندین دهه ما رو از همه معادلات منطقه حذف می کنه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

i would like to know what you guys think about, how hard is it for Iran to deploay air defence in lebanon?
i am asking, since most israeli attacks are coming from lebanon air space. i know that we need also the goverment of lebanon to give us the ok for it (Hezbollah is not enoug). but since the Hezbollah have the most seats in the parlament it should be easy for Iran to do it offcialy like they did in syria.

what do you guys think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> من هم دقیقاً نگرانی ام از همین هست که اگر هزینه ندن تا جایی پیش برن که دیگه بی بازگشت باشه
> جنگ با آمریکا حتی اگه در نهایت در دفاع پیروز هم بشیم، چون زمین بازی ایران هست، منجر به صدماتی می شه که تا چندین دهه ما رو از همه معادلات منطقه حذف می کنه



دقیقا
اینجا نقطه مشترک من و شماست که این وضعیت پایدار نیست و با سه حالت پایدار میشه
جنگ تمام عیار
هسته ای شدن وسیع ایران
مدلی از برجام

زیر دریایی اسراییل با سه تا موشک یک معنی داره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> i would like to know what you guys think about, how hard is it for Iran to deploay air defence in lebanon?
> i am asking, since most israeli attacks are coming from lebanon air space. i know that we need also the goverment of lebanon to give us the ok for it (Hezbollah is not enoug). but since the Hezbollah have the most seats in the parlament it should be easy for Iran to do it offcialy like they did in syria.
> 
> what do you guys think?


Some sort of area wide integrated air defense grid would need to be set up throughout parts of Lebanon n order to deal with israli aircraft. Some passive radars with low foot print that can serve as some sort of early warning would be a good start.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> دقیقا
> اینجا نقطه مشترک من و شماست که این وضعیت پایدار نیست و با سه حالت پایدار میشه
> جنگ تمام عیار
> هسته ای شدن وسیع ایران
> مدلی از برجام
> 
> زیر دریایی اسراییل با سه تا موشک یک معنی داره​


به نظرم این امکان وجود داره که زیر دریایی اسرائیل و آمریکا برای گرداوری اطلاعات و حمله به متحدین ایران در عراق و یمن اومده باشن. به خصوص یمن

امیدوارم جنگ نشه چون به خاک سیاه می شینیم. آمریکا ممکن هست بعد از جنگ دیگه برترین قدرت نباشه، اما باز هم سطح روسیه و چین باقی می مونه. اما ایران کلاً همه چیزش رو جلوی رقیب های منطقه ایش از دست می ده

و از دید من تنها راه جلوگیری از چنین چیزی هسته ای شدن هست. حتی مدل جدیدی از برجام هم جلوی این مسیری که ایران توش افتاده رو نمی گیره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

WudangMaster said:


> Some sort of area wide integrated air defense grid would need to be set up throughout parts of Lebanon n order to deal with israli aircraft. Some passive radars with low foot print that can serve as some sort of early warning would be ideal for the time being.



the question is why Iran never went for it?
to protect our intrests in syria we need lebanon and vice versa. we have good realtions and strategic partnership with syria since the 80s, but we never engaged in national conflicts in syria before 2014.
but lebanon is different we fought shoulder on shoulder with them since the 1985. at that time Iran hasn't a military like now, but at least since the 2010s we could supply them with some sort of air defence as a start. like we gave them anti ship missile, which they used in 2006 and destroyed a zionist warship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> به نظرم این امکان وجود داره که زیر دریایی اسرائیل و آمریکا برای گرداوری اطلاعات و حمله به متحدین ایران در عراق و یمن اومده باشن. به خصوص یمن
> 
> امیدوارم جنگ نشه چون به خاک سیاه می شینیم. آمریکا ممکن هست بعد از جنگ دیگه برترین قدرت نباشه، اما باز هم سطح روسیه و چین باقی می مونه. اما ایران کلاً همه چیزش رو جلوی رقیب های منطقه ایش از دست می ده
> 
> و از دید من تنها راه جلوگیری از چنین چیزی هسته ای شدن هست. حتی مدل جدیدی از برجام هم جلوی این مسیری که ایران توش افتاده رو نمی گیره​



هیچ قدرت غیر هسته ای مثل ما عمل نکرده
خاطرت جمع


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> به نظرم این امکان وجود داره که زیر دریایی اسرائیل و آمریکا برای گرداوری اطلاعات و حمله به متحدین ایران در عراق و یمن اومده باشن. به خصوص یمن
> 
> امیدوارم جنگ نشه چون به خاک سیاه می شینیم. آمریکا ممکن هست بعد از جنگ دیگه برترین قدرت نباشه، اما باز هم سطح روسیه و چین باقی می مونه. اما ایران کلاً همه چیزش رو جلوی رقیب های منطقه ایش از دست می ده
> 
> و از دید من تنها راه جلوگیری از چنین چیزی هسته ای شدن هست. حتی مدل جدیدی از برجام هم جلوی این مسیری که ایران توش افتاده رو نمی گیره​


Dadash. Hasteyi shodan ro faramoosh kon. Khamenei mige harame va chandin bar in ro ham eylam karde. Tanha rah hasteyi shodan Iran bad az marg Khamenei hast. Dar hamin nezaam jumhoriye eslami afradi hastan ke ba hasteyi shodan movafegh hastan.. fekr konam sardar hajizadeh va salami az oon afrad bashan. vali motasefane ghodrate nahayi daste inha nist. Bad az marge khamenei shayad taghir kone.


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> هیچ قدرت غیر هسته ای مثل ما عمل نکرده
> خاطرت جمع


آخه باید دید که آیا عملکرد ما بر پایه واقع بینی بوده یا اینکه بر پایه ایدئولوژی بوده. این پرسشی هست که من و شما براش هنوز پاسخی نداریم​


Dariush the Great said:


> Dadash. Hasteyi shodan ro faramoosh kon. Khamenei mige harame va chandin bar in ro ham eylam karde. Tanha rah hasteyi shodan Iran bad az marg Khamenei hast.


من امیدوارم تقیه کرده باشه. بعد هم فتوا می تونه تغییر کنه. نمی تونه؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> من امیدوارم تقیه کرده باشه. بعد هم فتوا می تونه تغییر کنه. نمی تونه؟​


Dalayel mohemi vasat miaram. yeki az dalayel ha hamin guardi ke bonyangozaraan nezaam ba selahaye atomi va shimiyay gereftan. Vaghti ke Saddam ma ro ba bomb haye shimiyay zad ma javabesho nadadim va bonyangozarane nezaam Khomeini va Khamenei goftan haram hast. Albate in ham mardom Iran ba jun Kharidan. Va motasefane har chi ke khoobe baraye Iran mamnu hast. 

Dalile digari in hast ke Khamenei na yek ya do bar balke dah-ha baar zede bomb Atomi harf zade
too in video ham mibini ke chizi ke dare mige vaghean behesh etaghad dare 

az 00:25 shoro mishe


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Dalayel mohemi vasat miaram. yeki az dalayel ha hamin guardi ke bonyangozaraan nezaam ba selahaye atomi va shimiyay gereftan. Vaghti ke Saddam ma ro ba bomb haye shimiyay zad ma javabesho nadadim va bonyangozarane nezaam Khomeini va Khamenei goftan haram hast. Albate in ham mardom Iran ba jun Kharidan. Va motasefane har chi ke khoobe baraye Iran mamnu hast.
> 
> Dalile digari in hast ke Khamenei na yek ya do bar balke dah-ha baar zede bomb Atomi harf zade
> too in video ham mibini ke chizi ke dare mige vaghean behesh etaghad dare
> 
> az 00:25 shoro mishe


می دونم چی می گی، اما زمان خمینی ایران توانایی برابری با عراق در تولید و نگهداری سلاح شیمیایی رو نداشت
به همین دلیل به نظرم مجبور بودن ذخایر خودشون رو نگه دارن که اگه روزی صدام به شهرهای بزرگ ایران حمله کرد پاسخ بدن
نمی تونستند به هر حمله کوچکی پاسخ بدن، چون توانایی تولید و ذخیره سازی نداشتن
کار خمینی به نظرم با توجه به شرایط اون زمان عاقلانه بود

خمینی هم چند بار گفت اگه انقلاب بشه می ره به کار روحانیت می پردازه، اما بعدش اومد همه کاره کشور شد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> می دونم چی می گی، اما زمان خمینی ایران توانایی برابری با عراق در تولید و نگهداری سلاح شیمیایی رو نداشت
> به همین دلیل به نظرم مجبور بودن ذخایر خودشون رو نگه دارن که اگه روزی صدام به شهرهای بزرگ ایران حمله کرد پاسخ بدن
> نمی تونستند به هر حمله کوچکی پاسخ بدن، چون توانایی تولید و ذخیره سازی نداشتن
> کار خمینی به نظرم با توجه به شرایط اون زمان عاقلانه بود
> 
> خمینی هم چند بار گفت اگه انقلاب بشه می ره به کار روحانیت می پردازه، اما بعدش اومد همه کاره کشور شد​


Harfet doroste. Vali in Barzakh hasteyi ke alan toosh hastim hich sudi baraye Iran nadare. Etefaghan elate badbakhtiye Iran hamin Barzakh hasteyi hast. Tanha sudi ke mitunam fekr konam hamin forukhtan barname baraye pool (JCPOA). Na donbale bargh tolid kardan hastan va na donbale hasteyi. Hala omidvaram ghodrat bad az marge Khamenei be daste afradi biofte ke eghtedar va jaygah iran barashoon moheme. ta khamenei zende hast bayad bombe atomi ro faramush konim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Harfet doroste. Vali in Barzakh hasteyi ke alan toosh hastim hich sudi baraye Iran nadare. Etefaghan elate badbakhtiye Iran hamin Barzakh hasteyi hast. Tanha sudi ke mitunam fekr konam hamin forukhtan barname baraye pool (JCPOA). Na donbale bargh tolid kardan hastan va na donbale hasteyi. Hala omidvaram ghodrat bad az marge Khamenei be daste afradi biofte ke eghtedar va jaygah iran barashoon moheme. ta khamenei zende hast bayad bombe atomi ro faramush konim.


آره. من هم موافقم که اگه برنامه هسته ای ایران به دنبال نظامی شدن نباشه هیچ سودی برای ایران با این شرایط نداره
برنامه هسته ای خیلی خیلی درآمدزا هست، اما به شرطی که تکلیف ات رو بدونی
نه اینکه از یک ور با برجام غنی سازی خودت رو به کمترین سطح ممکن برسونی و از یک طرف سالی چند ده میلیارد دلار به خاطرش تحریم باشی
اگر به دنبال نظامی شدن هم هستن که دیگه زمان داره به شدت به ضرر ایران می گذره

خامنه ای هم بی دلیل اون فتوا رو نداده. خامنه ای آدم باهوشی هست، خنگ نیست. احتمالاً دیده اگه بخواد به سمت بمب هسته ای بره جنگ می شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> آره. من هم موافقم که اگه برنامه هسته ای ایران به دنبال نظامی شدن نباشه هیچ سودی برای ایران با این شرایط نداره
> برنامه هسته ای خیلی خیلی درآمدزا هست، اما به شرطی که تکلیف ات رو بدونی
> نه اینکه از یک ور با برجام غنی سازی خودت رو به کمترین سطح ممکن برسونی و از یک طرف سالی چند ده میلیارد دلار به خاطرش تحریم باشی
> اگر به دنبال نظامی شدن هم هستن که دیگه زمان داره به شدت به ضرر ایران می گذره
> 
> خامنه ای هم بی دلیل اون فتوا رو نداده. خامنه ای آدم باهوشی هست، خنگ نیست. احتمالاً دیده اگه بخواد به سمت بمب هسته ای بره جنگ می شه​


Movafegham vali Khamenei adame bahushi nist. Agar bahush bud aval ghodrate eghtesaadi va nezaamish ro misaakht va badan moghabele Esrail va Amrika harto poort mikard. Baradar, to ke nemituni ba shamshir moghabele kasi vaysti ke haft-tir dare. Miduni in siasate na-malum va na-dorost cheghadr ziaan be mellate Iran resunde? Man barname hasteyi ro faghat yek abzar midunam ke az amrica va gharb baaj begiran.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Movafegham vali Khamenei adame bahushi nist. Agar bahush bud aval ghodrate eghtesaadi va nezaamish ro misaakht va badan moghabele Esrail va Amrika harto poort mikard. Baradar, to ke nemituni ba shamshir moghabele kasi vaysti ke haft-tir dare. Miduni in siasate na-malum va na-dorost cheghadr ziaan be mellate Iran resunde? Man barname hasteyi ro faghat yek abzar midunam ke az amrica va gharb baaj begiran.


آخه خامنه ای خودش که این سیستم رو نچید. خامنه ای دشمنی با آمریکا و اسرائیل رو از زمان خمینی به ارث برد
برای باج گیری هم ابزار درستی نیست چون اگه همین هزینه ای که غرب داره از جیب ایران با دزدی و بلوکه کردن اموال می بره رو مستقیم به غرب باج می دادن خیلی امتیازهای بیشتری از غرب می شد گرفت

اینها یک سری تلاش هایی تو دهه 90 کردن برای هسته ای شدن، اما نتونستن. بعد از اون هم به نظرم ترسیدن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> آخه خامنه ای خودش که این سیستم رو نچید. خامنه ای دشمنی با آمریکا و اسرائیل رو از زمان خمینی به ارث برد
> برای باج گیری هم ابزار درستی نیست چون اگه همین هزینه ای که غرب داره از جیب ایران با دزدی و بلوکه کردن اموال می بره رو مستقیم به غرب باج می دادن خیلی امتیازهای بیشتری از غرب می شد گرفت
> 
> اینها یک سری تلاش هایی تو دهه 90 کردن برای هسته ای شدن، اما نتونستن. بعد از اون هم به نظرم ترسیدن​


Khaateraat oonhayi ke ba khamenei zendaani budan ro bekhoon hatman. dar kol adame zede amrikayi va zede imperialisti hast. az javunish hamintori bede.. fekr nakonam ejbari in siasat ro dare edame mide.

nemidoonam file soti ke darumade bood az fakhrizadeh vagheayi ya fake bud.. vali migoftesh ke too nezaam baaziha hastan hemayatesh mikonan va mikhan barname bomb hasteyi ro jolo bebare va baaziya ham hastan say mikonan jolosh ro begiran. be nazare man bayad hamin ham dorost bashe.. nezam yek paarche nist.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Khaateraat oonhayi ke ba khamenei zendaani budan ro bekhoon hatman. dar kol adame zede amrikayi va zede imperialisti hast. az javunish hamintori bede.. fekr nakonam ejbari in siasat ro dare edame mide.
> 
> nemidoonam file soti ke darumade bood az fakhrizadeh vagheayi ya fake bud.. vali migoftesh ke too nezaam baaziha hastan hemayatesh mikonan va mikhan barname bomb hasteyi ro jolo bebare va baaziya ham hastan say mikonan jolosh ro begiran. be nazare man bayad hamin ham dorost bashe.. nezam yek paarche nist.


درسته، اما اگر اون داستان های گرفتن سفارت آمریکا و راهپیمایی روز قدس و اینها پیش نمی اومد کار به اینجا نمی رسید
خمینی با کاری که کرد شمشیر رو برای آمریکا از رو بست

بهرحال اگه داستان مثل سال 2002 که مجاهدین حرومزاده کنفرانس گذاشتن برنامه مخفی هسته ای ایران رو پرزنت کردن بشه خیلی وضع بدتر می شه. به نظرم یک سری می ترسن از پیامدهای برنامه هسته ای نظامی

تنها راه ایران در این مرحله غنی سازی لیزری هست که شوم بختانه اون راه هم به خاطر تحریم خیلی به مشکل خورد​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> درسته، اما اگر اون داستان های گرفتن سفارت آمریکا و راهپیمایی روز قدس و اینها پیش نمی اومد کار به اینجا نمی رسید
> خمینی با کاری که کرد شمشیر رو برای آمریکا از رو بست
> 
> بهرحال اگه داستان مثل سال 2002 که مجاهدین حرومزاده کنفرانس گذاشتن برنامه مخفی هسته ای ایران رو پرزنت کردن بشه خیلی وضع بدتر می شه. به نظرم یک سری می ترسن از پیامدهای برنامه هسته ای نظامی
> 
> تنها راه ایران در این مرحله غنی سازی لیزری هست که شوم بختانه اون راه هم به خاطر تحریم خیلی به مشکل خورد​


Iran elmesh ro daare vali jorat siasish ro nadare. in hast asl dastan. va mojahedin ham hich pokhi nist bedune CIA. bebinim chi mishe dadash... omidvaram ke sepahiha zerangi karde bashan ye barname makhfi ye ja zirzamin dashte bashan. tanha omidemun hamine.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Iran elmesh ro daare vali jorat siasish ro nadare. in hast asl dastan. va mojahedin ham hich pokhi nist bedune CIA. bebinim chi mishe dadash... omidvaram ke sepahiha zerangi karde bashan ye barname makhfi ye ja zirzamin dashte bashan. tanha omidemun hamine.


آره، دانش داستان که چیزی نیست که ایران نتونه کاملش کنه، مهم انجام دادنش هست
داستان این هست که سر تا پای نظام پر از نفوذی هست و از دید من همین هست که اینها انقدر می ترسن
از طرف دیگه وارد کردن لیزر هم خیلی سخت شده. حتی لیزرهای پزشکی رو دارن به زور وارد می کنند

برنامه هسته ای کنونی ایران به درد لای جرز می خوره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> آره، دانش داستان که چیزی نیست که ایران نتونه کاملش کنه، مهم انجام دادنش هست
> داستان این هست که سر تا پای نظام پر از نفوذی هست و از دید من همین هست که اینها انقدر می ترسن
> از طرف دیگه وارد کردن لیزر هم خیلی سخت شده. حتی لیزرهای پزشکی رو دارن به زور وارد می کنند
> 
> برنامه هسته ای کنونی ایران به درد لای جرز می خوره​


bale. vaghean khejalat avare. az nufuzi ha sohbat kardi.. hanuz ke hanuze nemidunim bargh va CCTV atrafe Absard chetori khamush/ghat shode bud. aslan man alan mitarsam ke farda breaking news beshe yek nofuzi iran baaz daste pahash ro monfajer karde moghey amaliat. efteza hast... efteza..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> آره، دانش داستان که چیزی نیست که ایران نتونه کاملش کنه، مهم انجام دادنش هست
> داستان این هست که سر تا پای نظام پر از نفوذی هست و از دید من همین هست که اینها انقدر می ترسن
> از طرف دیگه وارد کردن لیزر هم خیلی سخت شده. حتی لیزرهای پزشکی رو دارن به زور وارد می کنند
> 
> برنامه هسته ای کنونی ایران به درد لای جرز می خوره



اغلب انواع لیزر رو میسازن
البته توان های بسیار بالا بحثش جداس

بحث هسته ای
باز هم یاداوری قدرت مخرب
خداییش منظورش دیگه چی میتونه باشه
هر جور خواستین محاسبه کنین
خلاصه اوضاع بد نیست


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> the question is why Iran never went for it?
> to protect our intrests in syria we need lebanon and vice versa. we have good realtions and strategic partnership with syria since the 80s, but we never engaged in national conflicts in syria before 2014.
> but lebanon is different we fought shoulder on shoulder with them since the 1985. at that time Iran hasn't a military like now, but at least since the 2010s we could supply them with some sort of air defence as a start. like we gave them anti ship missile, which they used in 2006 and destroyed a zionist warship.


I believe they are supplied with manpads. They (HZ) are big enough where they might be able to field tabas & 3rd Khordad systems but that is a dubious prospect. In order for these systems and anything bigger to operate effectively, they need the cooperation of Lebanese government and military and I don't know what the local politics are in that regard. These systems are frequently on the move and require infrastructure and most importantly, security. I don't know how much faith one can place in Lebanese government to not leak information to France or America about where the systems are housed or fielded. 
If the entire Lebanese government where to contract for a nation wide iads, that would different and I believe they are forbidden from doing so because of un sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342935839052066821








The security official in the Iraqi Hezbollah Brigades: There is a possibility of an all-out war, which requires restraint Baghdad,Baghdad Governorate - Iraq news map in English - News from Baghdad, Anbar, Kirkuk, Nineveh, Kurdistan regions - iraq.li


The security official in the Iraqi Hezbollah Brigades: There is a possibility of an all-out war, which requires restraint. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




iraq.liveuamap.com




*The security official in the Iraqi Hezbollah Brigades: There is a possibility of an all-out war, which requires restraint*









Iraqi Hezbollah threatening Al-Kazemi: American intelligence will not protect you Baghdad,Baghdad Governorate - Iraq news map in English - News from Baghdad, Anbar, Kirkuk, Nineveh, Kurdistan regions - iraq.liveuamap.com


Iraqi Hezbollah threatening Al-Kazemi: American intelligence will not protect you. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




iraq.liveuamap.com




*Iraqi Hezbollah threatening Al-Kazemi: American intelligence will not protect you*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342935839052066821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The security official in the Iraqi Hezbollah Brigades: There is a possibility of an all-out war, which requires restraint Baghdad,Baghdad Governorate - Iraq news map in English - News from Baghdad, Anbar, Kirkuk, Nineveh, Kurdistan regions - iraq.li
> 
> 
> The security official in the Iraqi Hezbollah Brigades: There is a possibility of an all-out war, which requires restraint. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iraq.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The security official in the Iraqi Hezbollah Brigades: There is a possibility of an all-out war, which requires restraint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi Hezbollah threatening Al-Kazemi: American intelligence will not protect you Baghdad,Baghdad Governorate - Iraq news map in English - News from Baghdad, Anbar, Kirkuk, Nineveh, Kurdistan regions - iraq.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Iraqi Hezbollah threatening Al-Kazemi: American intelligence will not protect you. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iraq.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iraqi Hezbollah threatening Al-Kazemi: American intelligence will not protect you*



This “title” has happened before.

Title: Iran backed Muqtada Sadr fought legal US backed Maliki.

Maliki killed them. Literally killed them.

Now look at the situation. They were both somewhat friends to Iran.


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> اغلب انواع لیزر رو میسازن
> البته توان های بسیار بالا بحثش جداس
> 
> بحث هسته ای
> باز هم یاداوری قدرت مخرب
> خداییش منظورش دیگه چی میتونه باشه
> هر جور خواستین محاسبه کنین
> خلاصه اوضاع بد نیست


من خیلی تو بحث لیزر اطلاعاتی ندارم، اما می دونم که لیزرهای بخار مس برای غنی سازی رو قبلاً (مثلاً بیست سال پیش) از چین وارد می کردن که بعد از تحریم های آمریکا به مشکل خورد
در مهندسی پزشکی هم می دونم که لیزرهایی که حتی برای موهای زائد به کار می ره همه وارداتی هستند و حتی همون رو هم با کلی داستان وارد می کنند چون حتی چین هم ناز می کنه
البته خوب طبیعتاً بحث بازار داخلی با بحث صنایع نظامی زمین تا آسمون فرق می کنه و صنایع نظامی تولیدات ویژه خودشون رو دارند

در مورد بحث هسته ای هم تو رو خدا کسی که می گه "اگه یک مو از سر یک ایرانی کم بشه تمام کرک و پشم شما رو به باد می دیم" رو برای رفرنس به کار نبر. شناخته شده ترین دانشمند هسته ای کشور رو زدن ترور کردن ما هنوز حتی نمی دونیم چه پاسخ درخوری باید به این ترور بدیم​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> من خیلی تو بحث لیزر اطلاعاتی ندارم، اما می دونم که لیزرهای بخار مس برای غنی سازی رو قبلاً (مثلاً بیست سال پیش) از چین وارد می کردن که بعد از تحریم های آمریکا به مشکل خورد
> در مهندسی پزشکی هم می دونم که لیزرهایی که حتی برای موهای زائد به کار می ره همه وارداتی هستند و حتی همون رو هم با کلی داستان وارد می کنند چون حتی چین هم ناز می کنه
> البته خوب طبیعتاً بحث بازار داخلی با بحث صنایع نظامی زمین تا آسمون فرق می کنه و صنایع نظامی تولیدات ویژه خودشون رو دارند
> 
> در مورد بحث هسته ای هم تو رو خدا کسی که می گه "اگه یک مو از سر یک ایرانی کم بشه تمام کرک و پشم شما رو به باد می دیم" رو برای رفرنس به کار نبر. شناخته شده ترین دانشمند هسته ای کشور رو زدن ترور کردن ما هنوز حتی نمی دونیم چه پاسخ درخوری باید به این ترور بدیم​




درست نیست
در موضوع لیزر پوستی هیچ محدودیتی نیست مثلا ولی گمرک نمیذاره وارد کنی مثل قبل و مشابه داخل داره
دلارشم که مسلم ازاد حساب میشه
....
یعنی سلامی این حرفو از خودش زده؟
خداییش؟
پشتش هدف نبوده
از دهنش پریده

اونقدر تونل زیر اسراییل دارن جوری بزنن نفهمن از کجا خوردن
البته ملا جماعت ثابت کرده زیر ساخت میزنه نه ادم
پس دنبال خونریزی نباشین
.....
چین ۱۹۶۶ بمب هسته ای سیصد کیلوتن داشت ولی هنوز توربوفن ش پخته نشده

پاکستان سی چهل ساله داره

زیبا نیست
هنوز فکر میکنین تکنولوژی دهه چهل دست نیافتنیه​


----------



## skyshadow

*Haha...HusseinSalami chief of Iranian revolutionary guard IRGC has blocked US gov. official persian site. Priceless!      *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

skyshadow said:


> *Haha...HusseinSalami chief of Iranian revolutionary guard IRGC has blocked US gov. official persian site. Priceless!     *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 700342




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329094985384423425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329103702804852739......

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> درست نیست
> در موضوع لیزر پوستی هیچ محدودیتی نیست مثلا ولی گمرک نمیذاره وارد کنی مثل قبل و مشابه داخل داره
> دلارشم که مسلم ازاد حساب میشه
> ....
> یعنی سلامی این حرفو از خودش زده؟
> خداییش؟
> پشتش هدف نبوده
> از دهنش پریده
> 
> اونقدر تونل زیر اسراییل دارن جوری بزنن نفهمن از کجا خوردن
> البته ملا جماعت ثابت کرده زیر ساخت میزنه نه ادم
> پس دنبال خونریزی نباشین
> .....
> چین ۱۹۶۶ بمب هسته ای سیصد کیلوتن داشت ولی هنوز توربوفن ش پخته نشده
> 
> پاکستان سی چهل ساله داره
> 
> زیبا نیست
> هنوز فکر میکنین تکنولوژی دهه چهل دست نیافتنیه​


نمی دونم واقعاً. این داستانی که می گم برای خیلی قدیم هم نیست، برای همین سه سال یا چهار سال پیش هست حداکثر
الان از شرکت هایی که در ایران لیزر تولید می کنند نمونه خاصی سراغ داری که ببینیم چه لیزری و با چه توانی رو تولید می کنند؟ صنایع نظامی که می گم کلاً بحثشون جدا هست

هدف پشتش پروپاگاندا و دل خوشی دادن به طرفداران سپاه در داخل بوده. این حرف ها مصرف داخلی داره
ولی وژدانی، فرمانده یکی از بزرگترین قدرت های نظامی منطقه باید چنین ادبیات تخمی ای داشته باشه؟ مثل این می مونه فرمانده سنتکام بیاد هیل بیلی حرف بزنه

نه، اتفاقاً آدم هم کم نزده. گل سرسبدش همون انفجارهای بیروت هست که چند صد نفر رو خاکستر کردن که اتفاقاً باعث شد آمریکا با اون عظمت اون زمانش برینه تو خودش

دیگه بقیه اش تکرار مکرراتی هست که هر دو حرف هم دیگه رو می فهمیم اما تفاوت دیدگاه داریم
ببین هیچ کس نمی گه به دست آوردن تکنولوژی اش کاری داره. تکنولوژی اش رو یه بچه دانشجو ارشد فیزیک که خوب مسلط باشه هم می تونه درک کنه. بحث سر انجام دادنش هست

یه مثال خیلی ساده بزنم. بمب کنترل از راه دور رو حتی بچه های دبیرستانی هم می تونند بسازن. دیگه الان انقدر کیت های مختلف و آموزش آردینو و ... هست که ساخت یه دستگاه که انرژی فعالسازی انفجار رو از راه دور تأمین کنه کار هر بچه ای می تونه باشه. ساخت تی ان تی هم که حتی تو گوگل هم راه های مختلف اش هست، اما آیا کسی جرأت انجام دادنش رو داره؟ خیلی از کشورها که دسترسی به مواد شیمیایی سطح بندی شده، حالا ایران خر تو خر هست تو این زمینه متاسفانه

من شکم به جمهوری اسلامی از نظر توانایی فنی و دانش هسته ای لازم نیست. مطمئن هستم اگر سرمایه گذاری کنند خیلی راحت دانش اش رو تکمیل می کنند (اگر تکمیل نکرده باشن)، اما به جسارت و جرأت ساختن اش بر پایه پیشینه سیستم خیلی خیلی شک دارم و تقریباً مطمئن شدم که خایه اش رو ندارن​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> نمی دونم واقعاً. این داستانی که می گم برای خیلی قدیم هم نیست، برای همین سه سال یا چهار سال پیش هست حداکثر
> الان از شرکت هایی که در ایران لیزر تولید می کنند نمونه خاصی سراغ داری که ببینیم چه لیزری و با چه توانی رو تولید می کنند؟ صنایع نظامی که می گم کلاً بحثشون جدا هست
> 
> هدف پشتش پروپاگاندا و دل خوشی دادن به طرفداران سپاه در داخل بوده. این حرف ها مصرف داخلی داره
> ولی وژدانی، فرمانده یکی از بزرگترین قدرت های نظامی منطقه باید چنین ادبیات تخمی ای داشته باشه؟ مثل این می مونه فرمانده سنتکام بیاد هیل بیلی حرف بزنه
> 
> نه، اتفاقاً آدم هم کم نزده. گل سرسبدش همون انفجارهای بیروت هست که چند صد نفر رو خاکستر کردن که اتفاقاً باعث شد آمریکا با اون عظمت اون زمانش برینه تو خودش
> 
> دیگه بقیه اش تکرار مکرراتی هست که هر دو حرف هم دیگه رو می فهمیم اما تفاوت دیدگاه داریم
> ببین هیچ کس نمی گه به دست آوردن تکنولوژی اش کاری داره. تکنولوژی اش رو یه بچه دانشجو ارشد فیزیک که خوب مسلط باشه هم می تونه درک کنه. بحث سر انجام دادنش هست
> 
> یه مثال خیلی ساده بزنم. بمب کنترل از راه دور رو حتی بچه های دبیرستانی هم می تونند بسازن. دیگه الان انقدر کیت های مختلف و آموزش آردینو و ... هست که ساخت یه دستگاه که انرژی فعالسازی انفجار رو از راه دور تأمین کنه کار هر بچه ای می تونه باشه. ساخت تی ان تی هم که حتی تو گوگل هم راه های مختلف اش هست، اما آیا کسی جرأت انجام دادنش رو داره؟ خیلی از کشورها که دسترسی به مواد شیمیایی سطح بندی شده، حالا ایران خر تو خر هست تو این زمینه متاسفانه
> 
> من شکم به جمهوری اسلامی از نظر توانایی فنی و دانش هسته ای لازم نیست. مطمئن هستم اگر سرمایه گذاری کنند خیلی راحت دانش اش رو تکمیل می کنند (اگر تکمیل نکرده باشن)، اما به جسارت و جرأت ساختن اش بر پایه پیشینه سیستم خیلی خیلی شک دارم و تقریباً مطمئن شدم که خایه اش رو ندارن​



لیزر پرتوان نظامی ایران فعلا در حد عکس دیدیم
در حین عملیات ندیدیم. البته لیزر چین و روسیه و ترکیه رو هم حین عملیات ندیدیم
*
صنعتی فراوون دیدیم
دهها مدل لیزر داخلی داریم*
اونقدر تولیدکننده های لیزر زیاد شدند یک لینک برای اغلبشون میدم. ببین همه سطح حمایتی دارن. یک نظام پشت لیزره بوده سی سال
​








لیست محصولات نمایشگاه تجهیزات و مواد آزمایشگاهی ایران ساخت


لیست محصولات ، در نمایشگاه تجهیزات و مواد آزمایشگاهی ایران ساخت




iranlabexpo.ir





سلامی چنین حرفی رو بی اجازه و مشورت نزده
حرف خودش نیست
چنین حرفی رو با اجازه خامنه ای و با حساب زدن

ضمنا خیلی از ژنرال های امریکایی هیلبیلی اند با افتخار




> نه، اتفاقاً آدم هم کم نزده. گل سرسبدش همون انفجارهای بیروت هست که چند صد نفر رو خاکستر کردن که اتفاقاً باعث شد آمریکا با اون عظمت اون زمانش برینه تو خودش



شاید​


----------



## sha ah

Tensions continue to mount in Libya. Will both sides be able to put their differences aside and merge into one government with UN supervised elections or will they end up in another bitter conflict ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342891886802046978








Foreign Minister of the LNA Interim Government: The visit of the Turkish military to Tripoli is insulting to the Libyans Al Rajmah - Libya live map. Libya civil war news today - libya.liveuamap.com


Foreign Minister of the LNA Interim Government: The visit of the Turkish military to Tripoli is insulting to the Libyans. Explore Libya local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




libya.liveuamap.com




*Foreign Minister of the LNA Interim Government: The visit of the Turkish military to Tripoli is insulting to the Libyans*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342913009300156421*Foreign Minister of the LNA Government: Turkish intervention is a major cause of the Libyan crisis*









The Turkish Defense Minister threatens the commander and members of the Libyan army, and considers them legitimate targets Tripoli, Tripoli District - Libya live map. Libya civil war news today - libya.liveuamap.com


The Turkish Defense Minister threatens the commander and members of the Libyan army, and considers them legitimate targets. Explore Libya local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




libya.liveuamap.com




*The Turkish Defense Minister threatens the commander and members of the Libyan army, and considers them legitimate targets*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> لینک زپرتی و ریده مال خلیج ع ر ب ی *داریوش* *بزرگ* دوباره توسط کاربر *استرایکر۸۲* و خودش عامدانه پس از دو هفته گرم شد
> 
> با توجه به سابقه قبلی
> اینجا باید گفت قصد انتقام این دو نفر واقعی نیست و با عکس و ایدی فیک میخوان شما رو ناراحت و احساساتی کنن
> 
> هدف اینها از چرا انتقام نمیگیرید واضحه
> هدف ناراحت کردن شماست
> 
> این ایدی ها در مسیر همان ترول های قبلی ه
> 
> خواستم این رو با همه شما درمیان بگذارم
> 
> @Arian @SalarHaqq @Cthulhu @Raghfarm007 @WudangMaster @aryobarzan
> @skyshadow​


شانی جان کلاً گذاشتن اون پست از اول نادرست بود و در جهت جنگ روانی عربستان و اسرائیل علیه ایران بود. من در عجبم از داریوش که چنین مزخرفی رو پست کرد

بعد هم از قدیم گفتن جلوی حرف مردم رو نمی شه گرفت. بهرحال قدرت بازدارندگی هم یک بازه زمانی داره
نمی شه اونها امروز بزنند ما پاسخشون رو 10 سال بعد بدیم. اگه اینطوری باشه که خوب تو این 10 سال مدام می زنند و بازدارندگی تعریف خودش رو از دست می ده

بعد هم به نظر من قشنگ ترین حرف رو خودت در اون تاپیک زدی که بین خودمون نباید دعوا کنیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> شانی جان کلاً گذاشتن اون پست از اول نادرست بود و در جهت جنگ روانی عربستان و اسرائیل علیه ایران بود. من در عجبم از داریوش که چنین مزخرفی رو پست کرد
> 
> بعد هم از قدیم گفتن جلوی حرف مردم رو نمی شه گرفت. بهرحال قدرت بازدارندگی هم یک بازه زمانی داره
> نمی شه اونها امروز بزنند ما پاسخشون رو 10 سال بعد بدیم. اگه اینطوری باشه که خوب تو این 10 سال مدام می زنند و بازدارندگی تعریف خودش رو از دست می ده
> 
> بعد هم به نظر من قشنگ ترین حرف رو خودت در اون تاپیک زدی که بین خودمون نباید دعوا کنیم​


Dadash.. mohem asle matlab hast. Hala esme jaali be kar borde shode una az in ghalata ziad mikonan. Mohem asle matlab hast. Va bayad feshar biarim roo masulin bi orze keshvaremun ke yek harekat mosbati konan.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Dadash.. mohem asle matlab hast. Hala esme jaali be kar borde shode una az in ghalata ziad mikonan. Mohem asle matlab hast. Va bayad feshar biarim roo masulin bi orze keshvaremun ke yek harekat mosbati konan.


آخه کلاً پستی که گذاشتی از بیخ و بن رنگ و بوی ضد ایرانی داشت
ما که تو یه انجمن نمی تونیم به مسئولین فشار بیاریم، اینکه بیایم خودزنی کنیم و دشمن هامون رو شاد کنیم چه سودی داره واقعاً؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> آخه کلاً پستی که گذاشتی از بیخ و بن رنگ و بوی ضد ایرانی داشت
> ما که تو یه انجمن نمی تونیم به مسئولین فشار بیاریم، اینکه بیایم خودزنی کنیم و دشمن هامون رو شاد کنیم چه سودی داره واقعاً؟​


be nazaram oonayi ke iran ro bi heysiat kardan na yek maghale balke dozdi ha va khianat ha nezaam hast. in nezaam bude ke aabroo iran ro borde... shayad un maghale 100 bar khoonde shode bashe too kolle jahan. vali miliard-ha ensaan bi orzegi va badbakhtiye masulin keshvaremun ro didan. donya globalize shode hast.. chizi ro vaghean nemishe penhoon kard.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> be nazaram oonayi ke iran ro bi heysiat kardan na yek maghale balke dozdi ha va khianat ha nezaam hast. in nezaam bude ke aabroo iran ro borde... shayad un maghale 100 bar khoonde shode bashe too kolle jahan. vali miliard-ha ensaan bi orzegi va badbakhtiye masulin keshvaremun ro didan. donya globalize shode hast.. chizi ro vaghean nemishe penhoon kard.


من صحبتم درباره جهان نبود، درباره پی دی اف بود​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> من صحبتم درباره جهان نبود، درباره پی دی اف بود​


be nazare man chizi dar maghale ke post karde budam eshteba nabud.. begheir az oon esme ghollabi ke estefade shode hamechi digash dorost bud.


----------



## WudangMaster

In keshvar vaaghan yek mostara kasif va aashghaal dooneh daareh misheh!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Syrian Kurds say goodbye to Americans with rocks..lol when are they going to realize that Syrians had enough of their "Democracy".. why don't they go home and eat their "freedom fries""



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343561918359998465

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hormuz

aryobarzan said:


> Syrian Kurds say goodbye to Americans with rocks..lol when are they going to realize that Syrians had enough of their "Democracy".. why don't they go home and eat their "freedom fries""
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343561918359998465



the reason is that the americans made a lot of promises to them and the kurds believed them. now they don't need the kurds anymore cause there is no chance assad will go, so don't give a shit about what the had promised. we don't have to forget that the separatist kurds ( in turkey, syria and iraq) have close relations with the zionists and the u.s.
the kurdish people in syria are mad that the u.s. is leaving them without fullfil their commitments. it's not because they are sick and tired of them. the u.s. and zionist did the same with pejak and pkk. last one has still good ties with zionist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

did not know if Iran still trusts India with anything..but here it is..
*Iran, India to Hold Virtual B2B Meetings to Boost Mutual Trade*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
December 28, 2020





> Iranian and Indian high-tech companies are to hold virtual business-to-business (B2B) meetings in order to boost mutual cooperation in the fields of trade and technology.


The online B2B meetings will be held between Iranian and Indian technological firms under the auspices of the Centre for International Interactions on Science and Technology of the Iranian Presidential Office’s Science and Technology Department.
Iranian and Indian knowledge-based and technological firms working in the fields of civil engineering and construction, automobile and related industries, composite and advanced materials industries, polymer industries and products, herbal and industrial medicines industries, health and medical equipment, information technology and animation can take part in the event.
The meetings aim to promote Iran-India trade and technological transactions.
The event kicks off on January 31, 2021, and the companies interested have until January 11 to register.
For more information, you may visit the following website: www.tesc.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Xmas shopping in Iran..Iran has one of the oldest and largest Christian communities in middle east . They are also very patriotic Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

It is on its way but we have too many leaks so not clear if we can continue it






*موشک های برد کوتاه آرش و هواپیماهای بدون سرنشین سپاه *
در عراق

We already have Iraqi delegation here in Tehran protesting Not use there airspace, After being briefed and giving intelligence images by U.S
*Iraqi delegation asks Iran*

Israeli chief of staff issued warning so their intelligence has picked it up they know is happening but they don’t know when and in what scale
*IDF chief of staff warns Iran attacking Israel *

US send this submarine strikeforce to Russell had Oman
*Navy submarine packed with missiles sends Iran a message*

it will be multi layer, cyber ex.......+++ at same time, the ground is already prepared for it
*Iranian hackers hit top Israeli defense contractor, data leaked*


minutes after Trump Kick out of the office so .........

so far The order is standby

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

*الشرق الاوسط؛*
*تل‌آویو ابتکار ترکیه برای بهبود روابط را مشروط کرده است*​




پس از آنکه اردوغان از تمایل آنکارا برای بهبود روابط با رژیم صهیونیستی خبر داد، یک روزنامه سعودی به نقل از منابعی سیاسی در تل‌آویو گزارش داد که تل‌آویو به این ابتکار ترکیه پاسخ مثبت نداده ...
به گزارش مشرق، منابع سیاسی در تل‌آویو خبر دادند که طرف «اسرائیلی» به ابتکار «رجب طیب اردوغان» رئیس‌جمهور ترکیه درباره بهبودی روابط پاسخ مثبت نداده است.
رئیس‌جمهور ترکیه، روز جمعه، ضمن تأیید تداوم تماس‌های اطلاعاتی آنکارا با رژیم صهیونیستی، ابراز امیدواری کرده بود که روابط آنکارا و تل‌آویو بهبود پیدا کند.
روزنامه «الشرق الاوسط» به نقل از منابعی سیاسی در تل‌آویو در این خصوص گزارش داد که «اسرائیل» به ابتکار ترکیه پاسخ مثبت نداده و شرط گذاشته است که ترکیه ابتدا باید حمایت از جنبش مقاومت اسلامی فلسطین (حماس) متوقف کند و دست از تشویق این جنبش برای انجام فعالیت‌های نظامی بردارد.
الشرق الاوسط در ادامه به نقل از یکی از وزرای بلندپایه رژیم صهیونیستی که نخواست نامش فاش شود، نوشت: «روابط ترکیه با جنبش [حماس] برای بهبود روابط میان دو طرف دشواری‌هایی ایجاد می‌کند با توجه به اینکه روابط اقتصادی تل‌آویو و آنکارا پررونق است و بایکدیگر روابط امنیتی خوبی دارند؛ اما روابط سیاسی میان دو طرف بد است».
اردوغان پس از نماز جمعه در گفت‌وگویی کوتاه با خبرنگاران گفته بود: «روابط ما با اسرائیل در سطح اطلاعاتی ادامه دارد و متوقف نشده است. مشکل اصلی اکنون درباره اشخاص در رأس هرم [تل‌آویو] است. اگر مشکلی با [مقامات] عالی آنها نداشتیم، روابط ما می‌توانست بهتر باشد».
ترکیه و رژیم صهیونیستی از می ۲۰۱۸ - و بعد از اینکه آنکارا به بهانه افزایش حملات صهیونیست‌ها به نوار غزه و تصمیم «دونالد ترامپ» رئیس‌جمهور آمریکا برای انتقال سفارتخانه از تل‌آویو به قدس اشغالی، سفیر اسرائیل را اخراج کرد - به‌صورت متقابل سفیر نداشتند.​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> I didn't intend to compare Iran to developed countries, but when you specifically restrict the comparison to the Western world, that happens naturally. If you want to extend the scope of comparison, let me remind you that all of these tiny Sheikhdoms in the Persian Gulf region were developing nations like us. South Korea was a developing nation too. China is still a developing nation. Why don't you compare Tehran to Beijing, Seoul, Doha, Dubai, etc.? Compare Kish Island to Dubai, for example.



Out of respect for Raghfarm007's request not to respond in the Tehran video thread, I will continue here.

I don't believe it is fair to engage him like that. Those who have followed him for years know that he has defended Iran online against actually hostile elements. One can have stark differences of opinion, but as long as there is no treason nor flirting with treasonous ideas involved, then it doesn't warrant aggressivity. Overestimating Iran's position, if that is what you are faulting him for, is no treason. Anyway. I gave you my two cents, and will leave it at that.

Now as for the comparisons between cities. New York is the main urban center of the wealthiest economy of the world. That its subway system was first launched over a hundred years ago is true, but this in no way legitimizes its current state. Afterall, it's not as if there wasn't enough money circulating in the US to fix it. But the money lands in the pockets of the 1% of cut-throat capitalists, which is further evidence of the American ruling class's indifference towards the plight of their people. It is in fact an utter insult to ordinary American citizens. The examples you gave of Moscow's and St. Petersburg's metro systems are proof that age should not matter in this regard.

Dubai and Doha do not exactly offer fair objects of comparison either. Simply because the amount of oil and/or gas the UAE and Qatar export or have exported per capita is on a completely different scale than Iran (i. e. severalfold superior). So yes, they will buy themselves glitzy skyscrapers, urban services and planning, as well as hyper-modern looking metro systems - all from foreign and particularly western corporations, since they are vassal regimes.

However, what about their industrial backbone, even compared to another tiny but more successful country like the city-state of Singapore (if we want to stick to countries of comparable size)? What about their human development, whose growth rate from 1980 to 2013 (at least) has lagged behind Iran's? Plus, Iran enjoys its sovereignty and independence to the fullest, they do not.

And even then, the Tehran metro system, with its six active inner-city lines (although line 6 is still in a very partial stage of operation) on top of a suburban commuter line and between four to six regional train lines, is far more developed in terms of network length and density than either the Doha or the Dubai metro.

There are close to 150 developing countries, picking south Korea from the lot, i. e. one out of only a handful to have succesfully transitioned to a developed economy, will not change the fact that Iran has done better than the bulk of the rest, particularly oil-exporting ones. Oil is not an opportunity, it is an impediment to both economic / industrial, and to human development. Also, the fact will remain that south Korea does not have genuine independence, while Iran does.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> Out of respect for Raghfarm007's request not to respond in the Tehran video thread, I will continue here.
> 
> I don't believe it is fair to engage him like that. Those who have followed him for years know that he has defended Iran online against actually hostile elements. One can have stark differences of opinion, but as long as there is no treason or flirting with treasonous ideas involved, then it doesn't warrant aggressivity. Overestimating Iran's position, if that is what you are faulting him for, is no treason. Anyway. I told you my opinion, and will leave it at that.


I didn't engage him like that at first, but when that thing crossed the line and insulted me several times without a reason, it earned being treated like that.



> Now as for the comparisons between cities. I'm sorry, but New York is the main urban center of the wealthiest economy of the world. That its subway system was first launched over a hundred years ago, in no way legitimizes its current state. I mean, it's not as if there wasn't enough money circulating in the US to fix it. But the money lands in the pockets of the 1% of cut-throat capitalists, which furnishes further evidence of the American ruling class's indifference towards the plight of their people. It is in fact an utter insult to American citizens. Your own examples of Moscow's and St. Petersburg's metro systems are proof that age does not matter in this regard
> 
> Dubai and Doha do not exactly offer fair objects of comparison either. Simply because the amount of oil and/or gas the UAE and Qatar export or have exported per capita is on a completely different level (i. e. severalfold greater) than Iran. So yes, they will buy themselves glitzy skyscrapers, urban services and planning, as well as hyper-modern looking metro systems - all from foreign and particularly western corporations, since they are vassal regimes.
> 
> However, what about their industrial backbone, even compared to another tiny but more successful country like the city-state of Singapore? What about their human development, whose growth rate over the first thirty-four years of the Islamic Revolution (at least) has lagged behind Iran's? Plus, Iran enjoys its sovereignty and independence to the fullest, they do not.
> 
> And even then, the Tehran metro system, with its six active inner-city lines (although line 6 is still in a very partial stage of operation) on top of a suburban commuter line and between four to six regional train lines, is far more developed in terms of network length and density than either the Doha or the Dubai metro.
> 
> There are close to 150 developing countries, picking south Korea out of the lot, i. e. one of only a handful to have succesfully transitioned to a developed economy, will not change the fact that Iran has done better than the bulk of the rest, particularly oil-exporting ones. Oil is not an opportunity, it is an impediment to both economic / industrial, and to human development. Also, the fact will remain that south Korea does not have genuine independence, while Iran does.


You are now changing the discussion. That thing claimed that Tehran is more modern than any city in the Western world, and it was proven wrong. The rest of your post has nothing to do with what was being discussed honestly.

It's hypocritical that you say one should take into account the size of a country and its per capita revenues, but then forget that Doha and Dubai are much smaller than Tehran. The longest street of Tehran, namely the Valiasr Street, is not covered by a metro line for example.

Also, I don't see how Iran has done better than oil-exporting countries really. Norway is an oil exporting country for example, just to name one. But as I said, that's a different topic. It's not what was discussed there and you're trying to derail the discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

> It's hypocritical that you say one should take into account the size of a country and its per capita revenues, but then forget that Doha and Dubai are much smaller than Tehran.



When you have greater income, you also have more funds at your disposal to invest in metro systems. When you have less income and your city is larger, it only makes things more difficult, doesn't it?

Area-wise Dubai is not smaller than Tehran, population-wise it obviously is.

In sum:
* Iran has a signigficantly lower per capita GDP, and therefore less money to spend on metros.
* Iranian cities are more populated, which increases the requirements and therefore the pressure on the budget.
* Despite the above, the city of Tehran has 5 to 6 times more lines than either of these two, while its population is about three times Dubai's.

Obviously, Iran has beaten them on this front.



> The longest street of Tehran, namely the Valiasr Street, is not covered by a metro line for example.



I guess you're referring to the northern half of Valie Asr, since the southern half from Rah Ahan all the way to Meydane Jahad has line 3 running beneath it.

The northern portion has not figured among the priorities to date. Many important places are yet to be covered, and the entire network is to span 11 lines (10 inner city ones), and almost every currently existing line is to get extensions in at least one direction.

But right now, as you surely know the entire Valie Asr is being served by the city's most busy BRT line, which in terms of passenger displacement volumes is more or less on par with a tramway.

You have to start somewhere, and urban planners determined that northern Valie Asr would not figure among the first six lines to build. This by the way was already recommended by French consulting company Systra, which drew the first proposed maps for the Tehran Metro system (before and after the Revolution, but nowadays Iran does it on its own if I'm not mistaken).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

I really do not understand the gonde goozi of some people here. Same gonde gooz's do not even live in Iran.. they are in safe havens such as Belgium,Germany,UK etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

by the looks of it Iran is making sum serious preparations in Iraq. It will be interesting to see how biden reacts to an Iranian attack. Iran shud make sure to hold its horses for a month as thats wats left of trump.

For Iran, if it attacks, it shud be very serious and not a slap. Slap hasnt deterred the insolent zionists. Iran shud give a single monumental attack worthy of a shockwave across the region. Iran shud also change the rules of Engagement stating "if Zion targets any of its elements in anywhere in the region including syria, then Iran will respond with attack against Zion mainland each time".

Im actually curious as to what iranian response might be. What will they target? If they launch missiles into Zion, what might be the targets to destroy?

Also on the subject of Iraq, if theres discussion about Punishing Trump and Mr. Pompous, then why turn a blind eye on Kadhimi? That moron was also allegedly involved. In fact , it was that moron who allegedly passed on the information. I think he had his eye on PM ship all along. That Moron shud also be held accountable for sulaymani murder. Why isnt Iran planning actions against it ? 

Kadhimi is perhaps more responsible than even the Americans and now he's acting arrogantly towards the PMU which literally saved Iraqi A s s when isis was about to take baghdad over. Have they all forgotten it ? Kadhimi must be punished. Iraqi traitors must be punished as much as the Americans because it was Sulaymani and Pmu who saved them wen Isis was on their doorstep and taking over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Xerxes22 said:


> by the looks of it Iran is making sum serious preparations in Iraq. It will be interesting to see how biden reacts to an Iranian attack. Iran shud make sure to hold its horses for a month as thats wats left of trump.


 All you guys talking about waiting for Trump and then making some move, are you that scared of him ? Did he give you some bad trauma that you do everything in power not to make him upset ?

Man up and confront him already.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> I really do not understand the gonde goozi of some people here. Same gonde gooz's do not even live in Iran.. they are in safe havens such as Belgium,Germany,UK etc.


حالا من پاسخ سالار رو بعداً می دم، اما در مورد گنده گوزی که گفتی، کلاً سیستم اینها گنده گوزی هست

اگر همون روز قبل از شهادت سردار سلیمانی خامنه ای برای آمریکا و شاخ و شونه نکشیده بود و نمی گفت ما هر کاری بخوایم می کنیم شما هم هیچ غلطی نمی تونید بکنید چه بسی سردار سلیمان الان زنده بود​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> حالا من پاسخ سالار رو بعداً می دم، اما در مورد گنده گوزی که گفتی، کلاً سیستم اینها گنده گوزی هست
> 
> اگر همون روز قبل از شهادت سردار سلیمانی خامنه ای برای آمریکا و شاخ و شونه نکشیده بود و نمی گفت ما هر کاری بخوایم می کنیم شما هم هیچ غلطی نمی تونید بکنید چه بسی سردار سلیمان الان زنده بود​


Rahbar khodesh gonde gooz hast. Amrica hich ghalati nemitune bekone. Khob eghtesadet ro too toilet andakhte, monzavi negaret dashte. Nezami ham miad too saret mizane. Amrika ke dare hame ghalata ro mikone.


----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


>



The horse is staring into the camera begging for some relief from the weight of that bloated maggot sitting on top. The horse is the one I feel sorry for out of the 3 entities in this picture. It reminded me of Mr. Ed, an old comedy about a talking horse that looked very much like the one the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

@mohammad45 , @Dariush the Great , @SubWater , @Hormuz 

Gus , you are in Iran (or any one else that is in Iran now).. Is it possible for you to search either "Farse news" or "mashreq" archives for an article that I read about 10 years ago ..it is the story of Iran's firing of first Scud missile by one of the men who actually was there. I mentioned that few weeks ago in here but no one answered..It is such an interesting story that I think everyone will enjoy reading..The article is in Farsi and I can not do a search from here.


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> @mohammad45 , @Dariush the Great , @SubWater , @Hormuz
> 
> Gus , you are in Iran (or any one else that is in Iran now).. Is it possible for you to search either "Farse news" or "mashreq" archives for an article that I read about 10 years ago ..it is the story of Iran's firing of first Scud missile by one of the men who actually was there. I mentioned that few weeks ago in here but no one answered..It is such an interesting story that I think everyone will enjoy reading..The article is in Farsi and I can not do a search from here.


Not sure if this is what you are looking for but this one is pretty interesting








ماجرای اولین موشکی که ایران به سمت عراق شلیک کرد/ چگونه این موشک به دست ایرانی‌ها اداره شد؟


نخستین موشک ایران در ساعت ۳:۲۰ روز ۲۱ اسفندماه سال ۶۳ به کارخانه سیمان در یک کیلومتری پالایشگاه کرکوک اصابت کرد.




www.borna.news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> Not sure if this is what you are looking for but this one is pretty interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماجرای اولین موشکی که ایران به سمت عراق شلیک کرد/ چگونه این موشک به دست ایرانی‌ها اداره شد؟
> 
> 
> نخستین موشک ایران در ساعت ۳:۲۰ روز ۲۱ اسفندماه سال ۶۳ به کارخانه سیمان در یک کیلومتری پالایشگاه کرکوک اصابت کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.borna.news


Thanks but that is not it.....I give more info...

This was a Scud missile that was gifted to shah of Iran by the soviets and he had put it inside an underground facility run my Americans..

The story start by Iranian military gathering some University professors and other experts and transporting them to the site...one of the people in that group told the story...I do not want to spoil the story buth the end is so amazing that will drop your jaw..lol

PS: I am not religious guy but when you read this story and I know the end is true 
It made me to believe that *"THE FORCE IS WITH IRAN".*..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

I have been hearing about this for the longest time from the tvparsi podcasts titled "meybodi's cannibals" from around 2011 onwards and a few times now separately and independently from Omid Dana.
This one soodi international channel finally had to come out and admit it themselves and with pride no less!
I wonder when moshiri will finally admit his $10k monthly stipend from a benefactor in Canada to spread his manure, as I have heard about that from the above 2 independent sources. 
These tired, pathetic cretins on satellite tv have pretty much run out of ammunition and don't have anyway near the gravitas they had before. A few people on streaming sites are mopping the floor with them and with an infinitesimal fraction of resources at that! Only imagine what IRIB could do if it had just a couple of people competetant in news and propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

aryobarzan said:


> @mohammad45 , @Dariush the Great , @SubWater , @Hormuz
> 
> Gus , you are in Iran (or any one else that is in Iran now).. Is it possible for you to search either "Farse news" or "mashreq" archives for an article that I read about 10 years ago ..it is the story of Iran's firing of first Scud missile by one of the men who actually was there. I mentioned that few weeks ago in here but no one answered..It is such an interesting story that I think everyone will enjoy reading..The article is in Farsi and I can not do a search from here.


can you please describe it. Im very interested to know. Please. The force is definitely with Iran. Iran represents the force.


----------



## aryobarzan

Xerxes22 said:


> can you please describe it. Im very interested to know. Please. The force is definitely with Iran. Iran represents the force.


I will wait to see if any one finds the article...if not i will write a brief of what I remember ..it was almost 10 years ago.


----------



## Xerxes22

aryobarzan said:


> I will wait to see if any one finds the article...if not i will write a brief of what I remember ..it was almost 10 years ago.


you said u posted sumthing about it few weeks ago. Im trying desperately to find it. Please write about it if u can. Thanks


----------



## aryobarzan

Xerxes22 said:


> you said u posted sumthing about it few weeks ago. Im trying desperately to find it. Please write about it if u can. Thanks


Few weeks ago I asked for help to find that article..I will write few thing now and wait to see ..you need to bale able to go to deep archives of most likely "fars news" to find it...it is almost a decade ago.


----------



## Xerxes22

aryobarzan said:


> Few weeks ago I asked for help to find that article..I will write few thing now and wait to see ..you need to bale able to go to deep archives of most likely "fars news" to find it...it is almost a decade ago.


Alright, thank you. im very intrigued about this.


----------



## Mirzali Khan

For Persian food, I hit up Cafe Kabob in Jacksonville. They got the best food.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

jus_chillin said:


> For Persian food, I hit up Cafe Kabob in Jacksonville. They got the best food.


Jacksonville, Florida by chance?

I just googled it and yes Jacksonville Florida.


----------



## WudangMaster

Xerxes22 said:


> you said u posted sumthing about it few weeks ago. Im trying desperately to find it. Please write about it if u can. Thanks







__





Iranian Missiles | News and Discussions


A potential layout for Iranian missile cities:



defence.pk




Page 347 onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Xerxes22 said:


> by the looks of it Iran is making sum serious preparations in Iraq. It will be interesting to see how biden reacts to an Iranian attack. Iran shud make sure to hold its horses for a month as thats wats left of trump.
> 
> For Iran, if it attacks, it shud be very serious and not a slap. Slap hasnt deterred the insolent zionists. Iran shud give a single monumental attack worthy of a shockwave across the region. Iran shud also change the rules of Engagement stating "if Zion targets any of its elements in anywhere in the region including syria, then Iran will respond with attack against Zion mainland each time".
> 
> Im actually curious as to what iranian response might be. What will they target? If they launch missiles into Zion, what might be the targets to destroy?
> 
> Also on the subject of Iraq, if theres discussion about Punishing Trump and Mr. Pompous, then why turn a blind eye on Kadhimi? That moron was also allegedly involved. In fact , it was that moron who allegedly passed on the information. I think he had his eye on PM ship all along. That Moron shud also be held accountable for sulaymani murder. Why isnt Iran planning actions against it ?
> 
> Kadhimi is perhaps more responsible than even the Americans and now he's acting arrogantly towards the PMU which literally saved Iraqi A s s when isis was about to take baghdad over. Have they all forgotten it ? Kadhimi must be punished. Iraqi traitors must be punished as much as the Americans because it was Sulaymani and Pmu who saved them wen Isis was on their doorstep and taking over.



Agreed.,

The response has to be measured but also sufficiently big enough in order to re-established some level of credible deterrence that is backed up by a new engagement policy, one that sees Israel being directly bombed for any aggressive action they partake in whether, justified or not. 

I've said this before and will so tirelessly say again, the issue of Iran openly confronting Israel was never and is not one of technical ability but political will and courage. We know that the Americans and Israelis will most likely step-up their assassinations in Iran if their is a kinetic exchange that is sustained but on that same-note, Israel itself will be made to endure actual real world catastrophic losses it cannot easily recover from when the IRGC Aerospace missile forces start to obliterate sensitive national assets in Israel proper. 

A part of me wants to see Israel get what it so rightly deserves but another part of me also wants Iran to "take the high-road" as it were. America's power and standing, both regionally in MENA and the world at large has been greatly to significantly (or at least somewhat) diminished. If Iran can weather the storm for now, then who's to say that just simply biding one's time, Iran will eventually come out on top.

🤷‍♂️

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Surenas

Iran has been wise to hold off any response that gives Israel and its cronies in Washington the ability to mobilize the US and its military.

Iran has correctly concluded that its deterrence capabilities have largely been nullified under Trump, as his administration (under the influence of wealthy billionaire donors like Sheldon Adelson) has unprecedentedly placed dozens of anti-Iran ideologists (like Pompeo, Haspel, Ezra-Watnick Cohen, Michael D' Andrea, Elliot Abrams, etc) in the upper echelon of the US government and its intelligence agencies.

This has changed the entire ballgame.

It basically means that the US government and its intelligence agencies have been hijacked by determined anti-Iran hardliners who are willing to overlook Iran's military capabilities, which under rational conditions would deter any power from taking risky actions that might trigger a war (such as assassinating Soleimani). Their willingness to go to great lengths to provoke Iran to undertake a response that, if Iran would be so foolish to do so, would give them the perfect _casus belli_ is clear.

Even though these ideologists have infiltrated the relevant security institutions in the US, for them to trigger a conflict with a power like Iran would still need the approval of the US public, and more importantly...the Pentagon. If Iran would lash out, and a significant amount of American soldiers would be killed in any attack, the calls to respond (propagated by US media) would pressure even the war-weary US DoD to act.

This has placed Iran in a very tight spot. Unwillingness to respond to actions by US/Israel that clearly defy the unofficial but relevant rules of of the game makes Iran look weak. On the other hand, any overt response by Iran carries the risk that it would fall in the trap that Israel and its henchmen in Washington have laid out.

For this reason, how painful it might be, it is wise that Iran is grudgingly holding off and is bidding its time. The incoming Biden administration will again change the entire ballgame (for the better), and Iran will respond accordingly.

To some this strategy might showcase weakness and fearfulness. On the contrary I would say, it is exactly this flexible posture by Iran that demonstrates its acuteness and strategic maturity. Iran's ability to correctly read the playing field and consequently adjust its actions upon the current state of the play is the reason why it is being feared.

This old Asian adage perfectly sums it up:

“If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles.”

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

Xerxes22 said:


> can you please describe it. Im very interested to know. Please. The force is definitely with Iran. Iran represents the force.


I can remember a picture that was posted here at some point,sadly I cant remember exactly when and I`m pretty sure I dont have a copy sadly.This showed one of the very first scuds being prepared for firing,the most unbelievable thing about it was that *the fuel was being loaded by hand using buckets,one bucket full at a time!.*
What was almost as shocking to see was that because of the length of time that was being taken the heat inside the protective suits that the people doing the bucketing were wearing would`ve become literally unbearable,this lead to the them stripping them down to the waist.This basically removed any protection that the suit would`ve offered,indeed it actually made it worse as due to the impermiability of the suit any fuel that was spilt on the unfortunate individual would`ve pooled in the lower legs of the suit and essentialy been trapped there in constant contact with the persons feet and calves etc..

I suspect that this was probably one of the libyan supplied scuds as I had heard that they were deliberately supplied without certain critical pieces of equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Sineva said:


> I can remember a picture that was posted here at some point,sadly I cant remember exactly when and I`m pretty sure I dont have a copy sadly.This showed one of the very first scuds being prepared for firing,the most unbelievable thing about it was that *the fuel was being loaded by hand using buckets,one bucket full at a time!.*
> What was almost as shocking to see was that because of the length of time that was being taken the heat inside the protective suits that the people doing the bucketing were wearing would`ve become literally unbearable,this lead to the them stripping them down to the waist.This basically removed any protection that the suit would`ve offered,indeed it actually made it worse as due to the impermiability of the suit any fuel that was spilt on the unfortunate individual would`ve pooled in the lower legs of the suit and essentialy been trapped there in constant contact with the persons feet and calves etc..
> 
> I suspect that this was probably one of the libyan supplied scuds as I had heard that they were deliberately supplied without certain critical pieces of equipment.


I know the picture you are talking about and I believe it was years ago in the other IMF forum moderated by catsoo. I remember being absolutely shocked by it. In fact, it was a montage from 1986, 2011 & another date, maybe 2016. It is possible it was posted here because that forum went under before 2016. If it's here, it would be buried way back. Maybe Soheil or someone might have the actual image?


----------



## Mirzali Khan

WudangMaster said:


> Jacksonville, Florida by chance?
> 
> I just googled it and yes Jacksonville Florida.


Yea Jacksonville, Florida

Jacksonville has a lot of Halal options as compared to the rest of Florida. Only place that rivals it is Miami.


----------



## Salmanov

Surenas said:


> Iran has been wise to hold off any response that gives Israel and its cronies in Washington the ability to mobilize the US and its military.
> 
> Iran has correctly concluded that its deterrence capabilities have largely been nullified under Trump, as his administration (under the influence of wealthy billionaire donors like Sheldon Adelson) has unprecedentedly placed dozens of anti-Iran ideologists (like Pompeo, Haspel, Ezra-Watnick Cohen, Michael D' Andrea, Elliot Abrams, etc) in the upper echelon of the US government and its intelligence agencies.
> 
> This has changed the entire ballgame.
> 
> It basically means that the US government and its intelligence agencies have been hijacked by determined anti-Iran hardliners who are willing to overlook Iran's military capabilities, which under rational conditions would deter any power from taking risky actions that might trigger a war (such as assassinating Soleimani). Their willingness to go to great lengths to provoke Iran to undertake a response that, if Iran would be so foolish to do so, would give them the perfect _casus belli_ is clear.
> 
> Even though these ideologists have infiltrated the relevant security institutions in the US, for them to trigger a conflict with a power like Iran would still need the approval of the US public, and more importantly...the Pentagon. If Iran would lash out, and a significant amount of American soldiers would be killed in any attack, the calls to respond (propagated by US media) would pressure even the war-weary US DoD to act.
> 
> This has placed Iran in a very tight spot. Unwillingness to respond to actions by US/Israel that clearly defy the unofficial but relevant rules of of the game makes Iran look weak. On the other hand, any overt response by Iran carries the risk that it would fall in the trap that Israel and its henchmen in Washington have laid out.
> 
> For this reason, how painful it might be, it is wise that Iran is grudgingly holding off and is bidding its time. The incoming Biden administration will again change the entire ballgame (for the better), and Iran will respond accordingly.
> 
> To some this strategy might showcase weakness and fearfulness. On the contrary I would say, it is exactly this flexible posture by Iran that demonstrates its acuteness and strategic maturity. Iran's ability to correctly read the playing field and consequently adjust its actions upon current the state of the play is the reason why it is being feared.
> 
> This old Asian adage perfectly sums it up:
> 
> “If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles.”


Weren’t you and @Shapur Zol Aktaf were pro Israel I wonder what @Abii would say?!


----------



## Shawnee

Salmanov said:


> Weren’t you and @Shapur Zol Aktaf were pro Israel I wonder what @Abii would say?!



How do you know Abii? He has not shown up in years.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Salmanov said:


> Weren’t you and @Shapur Zol Aktaf were pro Israel I wonder what @Abii would say?!


If you divide my past comments in different grades, 80% of my comments were anti-Israel, 20% Israel-neutral. 100% of my comments have been against international zionism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> If you divide my past comments in different grades, 80% of my comments were anti-Israel, 20% Israel-neutral. 100% of my comments have been against international zionism.


The Iranian nationalist or shah supporters or the fake nationalists are still consider Israel as their friend and they used to live in denial like @Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Salmanov said:


> The Iranian nationalist or shah supporters or the fake nationalists are still consider Israel as their friend and they used to live in denial like @Abii


Even abii changed after killing of Soleimani, be sided with Iran wishing for revenge. Israel is born by terrorism and creating insecurity. Their economy is also connected to insecurity of the world. So they will do their best to create unrest and war in middle east to offer security services to their arab puppets.
Furthermore they will not agree with 2 state solution because they want eretz-Israel.


Shawnee said:


> How do you know Abii? He has not shown up in years.


I dont know him. Maybe he has a new account here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

Shawnee said:


> How do you know Abii? He has not shown up in years.





Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Even abii changed after killing of Soleimani, be sided with Iran wishing for revenge. Israel is born by terrorism and creating insecurity. Their economy is also connected to insecurity of the world. So they will do their best to create unrest and war in middle east to offer security services to their arab puppets.
> Furthermore they will not agree with 2 state solution because they want eretz-Israel.
> 
> I dont know him. Maybe he has a new account here.


But how did you know abii changed when he was banned since 2015?! But his ban is lifted now


----------



## WudangMaster

jus_chillin said:


> Yea Jacksonville, Florida
> 
> Jacksonville has a lot of Halal options as compared to the rest of Florida. Only place that rivals it is Miami.


There a lot of options ithrough out Orlando and in Tampa too with a whole bunch clustered near USF. The whole I-4 corridor from I-75 to I-95 probably has a halal grocery within a ~20-30 mile radius; also cosco and mainstream big chain sometimes sells halal products like lamb.


----------



## Sina-1

Surenas said:


> Iran has been wise to hold off any response that gives Israel and its cronies in Washington the ability to mobilize the US and its military.
> 
> Iran has correctly concluded that its deterrence capabilities have largely been nullified under Trump, as his administration (under the influence of wealthy billionaire donors like Sheldon Adelson) has unprecedentedly placed dozens of anti-Iran ideologists (like Pompeo, Haspel, Ezra-Watnick Cohen, Michael D' Andrea, Elliot Abrams, etc) in the upper echelon of the US government and its intelligence agencies.
> 
> This has changed the entire ballgame.
> 
> It basically means that the US government and its intelligence agencies have been hijacked by determined anti-Iran hardliners who are willing to overlook Iran's military capabilities, which under rational conditions would deter any power from taking risky actions that might trigger a war (such as assassinating Soleimani). Their willingness to go to great lengths to provoke Iran to undertake a response that, if Iran would be so foolish to do so, would give them the perfect _casus belli_ is clear.
> 
> Even though these ideologists have infiltrated the relevant security institutions in the US, for them to trigger a conflict with a power like Iran would still need the approval of the US public, and more importantly...the Pentagon. If Iran would lash out, and a significant amount of American soldiers would be killed in any attack, the calls to respond (propagated by US media) would pressure even the war-weary US DoD to act.
> 
> This has placed Iran in a very tight spot. Unwillingness to respond to actions by US/Israel that clearly defy the unofficial but relevant rules of of the game makes Iran look weak. On the other hand, any overt response by Iran carries the risk that it would fall in the trap that Israel and its henchmen in Washington have laid out.
> 
> For this reason, how painful it might be, it is wise that Iran is grudgingly holding off and is bidding its time. The incoming Biden administration will again change the entire ballgame (for the better), and Iran will respond accordingly.
> 
> To some this strategy might showcase weakness and fearfulness. On the contrary I would say, it is exactly this flexible posture by Iran that demonstrates its acuteness and strategic maturity. Iran's ability to correctly read the playing field and consequently adjust its actions upon current the state of the play is the reason why it is being feared.
> 
> This old Asian adage perfectly sums it up:
> 
> “If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles.”


100% agree. Would also add that the main reason for why Zionists want to escalate the situation is because Irans advancements is accelerating. Meaning the odds keep improving in Iran’s favor for every time lapse. The longer Zionists wait for a conflict, the more unlikely it is that they will achieve their objectives. That is why they want force Iran for an immediate retaliation.

personally I think Iran will stop tolerating meddling as soon as *frequent* satellite launching from Leo to Geo level is achieved. The deterrence level will then be absolute.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Sina-1 said:


> 100% agree. Would also add that the main reason for why Zionists want to escalate the situation is because Irans advancements is accelerating. Meaning the odds keep improving in Iran’s favor for every time lapse. The longer Zionists wait for a conflict, the more unlikely it is that they will achieve their objectives. That is why they want force Iran for an immediate retaliation.
> 
> personally I think Iran will stop tolerating meddling as soon as *frequent* satellite launching from Leo to Geo level is achieved. The deterrence level will then be absolute.



Correct. Their window of strategic opportunity diminishes with every year passing. It would be an understatement of epic proportions to say that the Trump administration have been a godsend to Israel. The degree of institutional penetration of the anti-Iran hardliners in the US have totally blurred the prevailing balance of power. This will soon change.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

_The story I read a decade ago and as I remember today. The story was told in writings by a person who was there and printed in an Iranian news paper. My memory is foggy but I remember the highlights._

Before the start of Iran-Iraq war, Soviet Union had provided the Shah of Iran with a single functional SCUD missile as a gift…This was to persuade Shah to buy Soviet weapons (late 1970’s). Iran’s military strategy was based on “air power” as proscribed by the Americans …The ground to ground missile had no place in Iranian strategy and as a result this single SCUD missile was long forgotten and never made operational . The SCUS was stored in an underground facility run by the Americans.

Shortly after Saddam starts dropping SCUD missiles on Iranian cities. The Iranian military gathers a group of university (professors or students!!) and also few others . They are transported over nite in a plane and trucks to a mountainous site in Western Iran.

They arrive and are briefed. The SCUD is inside a cave and no one knows how to operate the monster. All they have are few manuals and schematics all in Russian…The person who is telling the story goes on in detail describing how in few days or few weeks (do not remember) they had to translate and pour through Russian manuals and schematics. They had heated arguments (sounds familiar!!lol) about what each dial or circuit is doing..How to Fuel the beast and how to program it and how to orient its gyros and how to fire the beast….An additional issue was how to get it out of the cave. Missile was placed on its tracked wagon (TEL) inside a one way cave. The main entrance/exit to the cave was blocked by a giant blast door…The blast door control was sabotaged by the Americans before they left the placed and stuck in a Shut position…They did not know how to open the door to get the missile and its carrier out.

Again after many details the story teller say that by the grace of God and many days of work they managed to figure out how to fix the blast door and open the damn thing. They drive the beast and the fuel truck and bring them out in the open. Again they had many arguments about the setting up of the control panel knobs and Gyro setting and fuel valves and pumps and knobs etc....but they finally compromise and set up the missile for Baghdad…. they were ready.

They erect the missile and are ready to fire the beast .Thinking it will explode on its launcher or at best it will fly for few minutes and drop in the desert… they fired…It roared like a giant dragon and made lots of smoke and fire, but it flew away… Happy that they managed to fire and thinking it will safely drop or run out of fuel in the desert, they go back to the compound and sleep.

*The next day …...News reports arrive that an Iranian SCUD missile hits the tallest building In Baghdad identified as the headquarters of the biggest Iraq bank in a Bulls eyes manner.*

_I remember that day when the news came in all western news orgs…I saw even a photo. So I knew the end was real…I just did not know the story behind it…

Imagine the most inaccurate missile of the soviets with CEP of may be a kilometer being stored for many years, fired by a bunch of university students reading dictionary translated Russian manuals finds its way to record the most accurate hit of missile war between Iran and Iraq*…* This made Iran to go the way of missiles. And then Tehrani Moghadam came back from Syria and made Iran world’s 4th missile power in the world…_

*”May the FORCE be with you”…*_and this is how I became a believer. _

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Sina-1 said:


> 100% agree. Would also add that the main reason for why Zionists want to escalate the situation is because Irans advancements is accelerating.


 And which dumbass thought it was good to provoke and give excuse to the enemy while the country is building up ? Why the hell can't they shut their mouths and work on becoming stronger AND THEN challenge them ?


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> The next day …...News reports arrive that an Iranian SCUD missile hits the tallest building In Baghdad identified as the headquarters of the biggest Iraq bank in a Bulls eyes manner.


I remember this story and the pictures posted here, though the pictures posted with the story are not the same as the montage I saw years earlier where they are pouring the fuel in by buckets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344170975651360771

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344084661652242432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Houthi's have launched ballistic missiles at Aden airport as the Saudi backed Yemeni government landed. So far according to reports 16 are confirmed dead, 60 injured.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344274818154291201








Yemen: Explosion at Aden airport reportedly left at least 16 dead, 60 injured, Yemeni health official says Aden, 'Adan Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemen: Explosion at Aden airport reportedly left at least 16 dead, 60 injured, Yemeni health official says. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344290744375382016
Even after the Aden airport attack, the Houthi's continue to target government officials from the Saudi backed unity government led by Hadi, which includes many members of the Southern Transitional Council, a southern seperatist group backed by UAE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344291718695424003

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

The moment the Saudi backed Yemeni government was targeted, upon arrival at Aden airport


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344232248783081473

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Hard to kick the habit of stealing other people's belonging..like ..LAND!!!.lol*

*Israeli Tourists Stealing Every Carriable Objects from UAE Hotels: Report*






*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Israeli tourists are stealing every carriable object such as lamps, towels, and paintings from Emirati hotels, a report said.*
A month has passed since the start of flights between Tel Aviv and the United Arab Emirates, and there are already reports that Israeli tourists are stealing from hotels everything they can carry, Israel’s Yediot Aharonot reported on Tuesday.
The newspaper quoted a businessman as saying, “Many years ago I came to the United Arab Emirates and do business there .. Last month I arrived at the hotel I was staying in and I was terrified when I saw in the hotel lobby, Israelis open their bags before checking out and are being searched for Stolen items from the rooms”.
The manager of a hotel overlooking the Burj Khalifa said, “We host hundreds of tourists from all over the world and there are quite a few tourists who cause problems. Recently, we were stopped by Israeli tourists who came to the hotel and took with them everything we could carry, such as towels, tea and coffee bags, and even lamps".
The newspaper added that it asked the hotel manager to provide examples of the thefts carried out by the Zionists, so he said, “A family with two children wanted to check out and we found that there are things missing in the room. When the hotel lobby representative asked to explain the loss of these things, the guests started screaming … An argument, they agreed to open the bags, to find there were ice buckets, hangers, and face towels .. When we told them that we would inform the police, they decided to return the things and apologize.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Salmanov said:


> But how did you know abii changed when he was banned since 2015?! But his ban is lifted now


Isn't the guy with the picture of a former general of shah?


aryobarzan said:


> *Hard to kick the habit of stealing other people's belonging..like ..LAND!!!.lol*
> 
> *Israeli Tourists Stealing Every Carriable Objects from UAE Hotels: Report*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Israeli tourists are stealing every carriable object such as lamps, towels, and paintings from Emirati hotels, a report said.*
> A month has passed since the start of flights between Tel Aviv and the United Arab Emirates, and there are already reports that Israeli tourists are stealing from hotels everything they can carry, Israel’s Yediot Aharonot reported on Tuesday.
> The newspaper quoted a businessman as saying, “Many years ago I came to the United Arab Emirates and do business there .. Last month I arrived at the hotel I was staying in and I was terrified when I saw in the hotel lobby, Israelis open their bags before checking out and are being searched for Stolen items from the rooms”.
> The manager of a hotel overlooking the Burj Khalifa said, “We host hundreds of tourists from all over the world and there are quite a few tourists who cause problems. Recently, we were stopped by Israeli tourists who came to the hotel and took with them everything we could carry, such as towels, tea and coffee bags, and even lamps".
> The newspaper added that it asked the hotel manager to provide examples of the thefts carried out by the Zionists, so he said, “A family with two children wanted to check out and we found that there are things missing in the room. When the hotel lobby representative asked to explain the loss of these things, the guests started screaming … An argument, they agreed to open the bags, to find there were ice buckets, hangers, and face towels .. When we told them that we would inform the police, they decided to return the things and apologize.


I've a friend who works in mercure hotel. He said from all peoples, the Israelis are the worst. They act as if the hotel staff are their slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Next there will be stories of trafficking of under age girls and very wild homosexual orgies going in those hotels courtesy of that particular group of tourists...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

LOL!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344170975651360771
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344084661652242432


What a joke Assad and IR became. They are getting hit so frequently that no one pays attention anymore. Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

aryobarzan said:


> _The story I read a decade ago and as I remember today. The story was told in writings by a person who was there and printed in an Iranian news paper. My memory is foggy but I remember the highlights._
> 
> Before the start of Iran-Iraq war, Soviet Union had provided the Shah of Iran with a single functional SCUD missile as a gift…This was to persuade Shah to buy Soviet weapons (late 1970’s). Iran’s military strategy was based on “air power” as proscribed by the Americans …The ground to ground missile had no place in Iranian strategy and as a result this single SCUD missile was long forgotten and never made operational . The SCUS was stored in an underground facility run by the Americans.
> 
> Shortly after Saddam starts dropping SCUD missiles on Iranian cities. The Iranian military gathers a group of university (professors or students!!) and also few others . They are transported over nite in a plane and trucks to a mountainous site in Western Iran.
> 
> They arrive and are briefed. The SCUD is inside a cave and no one knows how to operate the monster. All they have are few manuals and schematics all in Russian…The person who is telling the story goes on in detail describing how in few days or few weeks (do not remember) they had to translate and pour through Russian manuals and schematics. They had heated arguments (sounds familiar!!lol) about what each dial or circuit is doing..How to Fuel the beast and how to program it and how to orient its gyros and how to fire the beast….An additional issue was how to get it out of the cave. Missile was placed on its tracked wagon (TEL) inside a one way cave. The main entrance/exit to the cave was blocked by a giant blast door…The blast door control was sabotaged by the Americans before they left the placed and stuck in a Shut position…They did not know how to open the door to get the missile and its carrier out.
> 
> Again after many details the story teller say that by the grace of God and many days of work they managed to figure out how to fix the blast door and open the damn thing. They drive the beast and the fuel truck and bring them out in the open. Again they had many arguments about the setting up of the control panel knobs and Gyro setting and fuel valves and pumps and knobs etc....but they finally compromise and set up the missile for Baghdad…. they were ready.
> 
> They erect the missile and are ready to fire the beast .Thinking it will explode on its launcher or at best it will fly for few minutes and drop in the desert… they fired…It roared like a giant dragon and made lots of smoke and fire, but it flew away… Happy that they managed to fire and thinking it will safely drop or run out of fuel in the desert, they go back to the compound and sleep.
> 
> *The next day …...News reports arrive that an Iranian SCUD missile hits the tallest building In Baghdad identified as the headquarters of the biggest Iraq bank in a Bulls eyes manner.*
> 
> _I remember that day when the news came in all western news orgs…I saw even a photo. So I knew the end was real…I just did not know the story behind it…
> 
> Imagine the most inaccurate missile of the soviets with CEP of may be a kilometer being stored for many years, fired by a bunch of university students reading dictionary translated Russian manuals finds its way to record the most accurate hit of missile war between Iran and Iraq*…* This made Iran to go the way of missiles. And then Tehrani Moghadam came back from Syria and made Iran world’s 4th missile power in the world…_
> 
> *”May the FORCE be with you”…*_and this how I became a believer. _


What a story. OMG. Brother I cant thank you enuf for this. My blessings go with u and ur family. I am doing so bad in my private life right now but im still giving u many thanks for ur effort in retelling this story. This is incredible. THANK YOU VERY MUCH. THE FORCE IS WITH IRAN. AND SO WITH US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Xerxes22 said:


> What a story. OMG. Brother I cant thank you enuf for this. My blessings go with u and ur family. I am doing so bad in my private life right now but im still giving u many thanks for ur effort in retelling this story. This is incredible. THANK YOU VERY MUCH. THE FORCE IS WITH IRAN. AND SO WITH US.


You are welcome my friend..Hope your private life goes well in the new year..Remember *"what does not kill you will make you stronger".*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salmanov

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Isn't the guy with the picture of a former general of shah?
> 
> I've a friend who works in mercure hotel. He said from all peoples, the Israelis are the worst. They act as if the hotel staff are their slaves.


The guy with Nader jahanbani picture I don’t think he is abii because he lives in the US and hate the Turks abii wasn’t anti turk because of his grandfather Turkish qashqai origin also abii lives in Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> The Houthi's have launched ballistic missiles at Aden airport as the Saudi backed Yemeni government landed. So far according to reports 16 are confirmed dead, 60 injured.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344274818154291201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemen: Explosion at Aden airport reportedly left at least 16 dead, 60 injured, Yemeni health official says Aden, 'Adan Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Yemen: Explosion at Aden airport reportedly left at least 16 dead, 60 injured, Yemeni health official says. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344290744375382016
> Even after the Aden airport attack, the Houthi's continue to target government officials from the Saudi backed unity government led by Hadi, which includes many members of the Southern Transitional Council, a southern seperatist group backed by UAE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344291718695424003



Depending on the accuracy, this could be incredibly lethal missile strike.

The shockwave alone could cause internal bleeding to those running away, but they will not notice because of adrenaline levels are high.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Salmanov said:


> The guy with Nader jahanbani picture I don’t think he is abii because he lives in the US and hate the Turks abii wasn’t anti turk because of his grandfather Turkish qashqai origin also abii lives in Canada


Haha ok I confused those accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Covid-19: Explosion kills nine coronavirus patients in Turkey


Nine people are killed as an oxygen ventilator explodes at a coronavirus ward of a private hospital.



www.bbc.com





Made in Turkey ventilator kills 9 and no follow up.
Imagine if this was Iran. Imagine if an Iranian made ventilator had killed nine.

Let me tell you what would happen:

- Three years of follow up to prosecute from Khamenei to health minister and the engineers and licensing staff.

- Hashtags
چرا کشتید#
ونتیلاتور خوب بخرید#
میکشم انکه برادرم کشت#

Falahatpisheh and Motahari: we can’t buy ventilators due to FATF.

ما به تصفیه نیاز داریم
مث دهه شصت
راست میگه @WudangMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344026796581400578
پنج سال دیگه اینها دیگه رقاص نیستن و‌قاتل جنگی اند
سرعت حرکت روباتهای ما پایینتره و قدرت پرش ندارن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IranDefence

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344026796581400578
> پنج سال دیگه اینها دیگه رقاص نیستن و‌قاتل جنگی اند
> سرعت حرکت روباتهای ما پایینتره و قدرت پرش ندارن



اینا هزینشون اینقد گرونه که پنتاگون براش همین ادم ارزونتر درمیاد


----------



## Salmanov

@Shapur Zol Aktaf 
Do you think the regime will callapse and the thoecrats will be replaced by IRGC military tripe also do you think it’s better to abolish the useless elections and make it into oligarchy better like the Roman senate and military they elect the head of the state!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Salmanov said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> Do you think the regime will callapse and the thoecrats will be replaced by IRGC military tripe also do you think it’s better to abolish the useless elections and make it into oligarchy better like the Roman senate and military they elect the head of the state!?


I think there will be a shift of power towards military+IRGC. Recently we see a young nationalistic IRGC figure named Saeed Mohammad appearing in media. There is no other way than this shift, there is no choice left. If Iranians want to prevent a genocide, they have to stand behind military and a military man should rescue Iran from (slow) genocide. The only faction which can empower Iran (internally and externally) is military. Our enemy is not only outside of our borders, but also within our borders (corruption, nepotism, liberalist reformists, ethnicists, extremist anti-nationalists). One strong military natioanalist team/man is needed to do a big clean up operation

Elections are indeed useless and even dangerous. It gives room to separatism by allowing certain figures in parliament. It gives room to turmoil seeking separatist ethnicists-terrorists because to be elected, liberal internationalist traitors will promote their unjust anti-Iranian cause to get votes. As you witness democracy is prostitution for votes. You cal sell your soul, country, believes and morals to gain vote.

There should be plurarism and check and balances, but in other form than in the weak system democracy. Journalists should be allowed to be critical of only certain topics which are important for the country: health, economy, science/technology, corruption etc. So called minority/ethnic issues, feminism, LGBT topics are designed for infitration and are soft ware against nationalism. The environment of Iran, with many enemies around makes Iran totally unfit and unsuitable for democracy. Maybe a closed democracy or half democracy which only allows participation of different nationalist parties (wether Iranian nationalism, leftist/social nationalists, religious nationalists) is a better solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Even abii changed after killing of Soleimani, be sided with Iran wishing for revenge. Israel is born by terrorism and creating insecurity. Their economy is also connected to insecurity of the world. So they will do their best to create unrest and war in middle east to offer security services to their arab puppets.
> Furthermore they will not agree with 2 state solution because they want eretz-Israel.
> 
> I dont know him. Maybe he has a new account here.



Shapur are you in touch with Abii? Where?!

What about Shahin? And tokhme?

Do you still use the old email?

If you do let me know. I'll write.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

padamchen said:


> Shapur are you in touch with Abii? Where?!
> 
> What about Shahin? And tokhme?
> 
> Do you still use the old email?
> 
> If you do let me know. I'll write.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


I was never in touch with any of them, I don't know who they are except that they were/are members of this forum . Theymight have new accounts here, not that I know. 
yes I still use the old email bro, keep in touch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344026796581400578
> پنج سال دیگه اینها دیگه رقاص نیستن و‌قاتل جنگی اند
> سرعت حرکت روباتهای ما پایینتره و قدرت پرش ندارن


همین الانش هم با توانایی که در حرکت و تعادل و پایداری نشون می دن می تونند جنگجو باشن
همین رقصیدن این شکلی سخت تر از حرکات نرمال یه سرباز هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Saeed Mohammad


Never heard of him until now, very impressive figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I think there will be a shift of power towards military+IRGC. Recently we see a young nationalistic IRGC figure named Saeed Mohammad appearing in media. There is no other way than this shift, there is no choice left. If Iranians want to prevent a genocide, they have to stand behind military and a military man should rescue Iran from (slow) genocide. The only faction which can empower Iran (internally and externally) is military. Our enemy is not only outside of our borders, but also within our borders (corruption, nepotism, liberalist reformists, ethnicists, extremist anti-nationalists). One strong military natioanalist team/man is needed to do a big clean up operation
> 
> Elections are indeed useless and even dangerous. It gives room to separatism by allowing certain figures in parliament. It gives room to turmoil seeking separatist ethnicists-terrorists because to be elected, liberal internationalist traitors will promote their unjust anti-Iranian cause to get votes. As you witness democracy is prostitution for votes. You cal sell your soul, country, believes and morals to gain vote.
> 
> There should be plurarism and check and balances, but in other form than in the weak system democracy. Journalists should be allowed to be critical of only certain topics which are important for the country: health, economy, science/technology, corruption etc. So called minority/ethnic issues, feminism, LGBT topics are designed for infitration and are soft ware against nationalism. The environment of Iran, with many enemies around makes Iran totally unfit and unsuitable for democracy. Maybe a closed democracy or half democracy which only allows participation of different nationalist parties (wether Iranian nationalism, leftist/social nationalists, religious nationalists) is a better solution.


I agree with you I also wanted to say that the so called elections caused the western dogs to interfaith in Iran’s affairs and cause divisions and hatred in America also so called democracy and free speech are not the same because democracy allow 10 scumbags to out vote one education person. Yes believe in the tribal or the Roman democracy were only the elders and leaders could decide of course with some room of free speech and criticism should be allowed because elite oligarchs dictatorship is also bad. In Quraish the tribe of Muhammad they didn’t have a single leader but they had a council which each clan head is present to decide the tribe matter also the same with some Turkic and mongol states or the ancient Iranian rule model is also good example or like this Turkic model of Delhi sultanate 




__





Corps of Forty - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





From my opinion clerics and theocrats should go back to qom and let the military take the charge and it should be better if they have elite closed democracy like the parliament and the military to appoint a head of state like the Roman republic system without the interfaith of the people or the nonsense general elections people shouldn’t interfere with who rules the country but they only should be concerned about the economy, health and education and leave the idea of who appoint a president and cabinet to the military because from what I see it the elections are useless if the so called rouhani is just an image and the supreme leader and the IRGC are the true rulers they should be the public rulers of the country instead of being the deep state in Egypt for example the army is the deep state but the presidents who ruled Egypt were also from the military that’s why they didn’t let Mubarak make his none military son as the next president of Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

@Shapur Zol Aktaf i was on Twitter and I saw scumbags right now inventing a new thing called the caspain people and nationality as if that even a thing?!😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> همین الانش هم با توانایی که در حرکت و تعادل و پایداری نشون می دن می تونند جنگجو باشن
> همین رقصیدن این شکلی سخت تر از حرکات نرمال یه سرباز هست​



اینها خیلی سبک وزنن و سریع سازیشون اسونه. نمونه های اندازه انسان کندترن


----------



## Dariush the Great

Salmanov said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf i was on Twitter and I saw scumbags right now inventing a new thing called the caspain people and nationality as if that even a thing?!😂


 Mossad cyber trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> اینها خیلی سبک وزنن و سریع سازیشون اسونه. نمونه های اندازه انسان کندترن


شانی جان دیگه بزرگتر از این می خوای چی کار. همین ربات ها ارتفاعشون بیشتر از 170 هست. به نظرم حدود 180 هستند
حدوداً ثانیه 45 اینها که دوربین اون اتاقک بالا سمت چپ رو نشون می ده دو تا آدم دارن رد می شن. اگه پرسپکتیو رو هم در نظر بگیری باز به نظر میاد ربات ها دست کم 175 سانتی متر باشن

سبک بودنشون رو نمی دونم، اما حتی اگه سبک باشن ایرادش چیه؟

من البته باور دارم که به جای اینکه ربات ها مانند انسان بشن در آینده انسان ها بیشتر مانند ربات ها می شن و به جای اینکه سیستم های الکترونیکی بیشتر به سمت سیستم های زیستی برن هر دو با هم دیگه تلفیق می شن. این کار با انواع ایمپلنت های مغزی و بر پایه اینترنت اشیاء و چیزهای دیگه مانند کمک گرفتن از دی نی ای برای ثبت داده و ... رخ خواهد داد

ارتش آمریکا همین الانش داره روی یه اسکلت بیرونی (اگزو اسکلت) کار می کنه که تن سربازهاش یه پوسته فلزی خارجی بکنه که هم تو حمل تجهیزات بهشون کمک بکنه هم تو راه رفتن و هم تو کاهش تلفات و خیلی چیزهای دیگه

ولی یه لحظه فکر کن یکی از این ربات ها بیافته دنبالت! مسلسل هم نمی خواد داشته باشه. ترسناک هست واقعاً​


----------



## Shawnee

یک حرفی زدی در مورد انفجار لبنان که برای اولین بار در فروم زده شد
همون موقع از ساب واتر چنین چیزی رو پرسیدم که نظری نداشت

همین طرز فکر در مورد نشویل هم هست
@Arian​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> یک حرفی زدی در مورد انفجار لبنان که برای اولین بار در فروم زده شد
> همون موقع از ساب واتر چنین چیزی رو پرسیدم که نظری نداشت
> 
> همین طرز فکر در مورد نشویل هم هست
> @Arian​


نمی دونم راجع به کدوم صحبت هایی که کردیم حرف می زنی شانی​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> نمی دونم راجع به کدوم صحبت هایی که کردیم حرف می زنی شانی​



گفتی لبنان باعث شد امریکا برینه به خودش یادته


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> گفتی لبنان باعث شد امریکا برینه به خودش یادته


آره، اما چه ربطی به نشویل داره؟​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> آره، اما چه ربطی به نشویل داره؟​



خود لبنان خودش خیلی ه
روشی جدیده
یکی از توییتر بازها نظری مشابه در مورد نشوییل داره


----------



## Dariush the Great

Chera ina dahaneshun ro nemibandand ? chera hamash harto purt ? agha karetun ro anjam bedin badan donya mifahme. chera enghadr zer mizanid?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344212472333479936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> خود لبنان خودش خیلی ه
> روشی جدیده
> یکی از توییتر بازها نظری مشابه در مورد نشوییل داره


نمی دونم. می گن کسی که خودش رو منفجر کرده بوده به خیلی از تئوری های توطئه در مورد اینکه موجودات رپتیلین زمین رو می گردونند و اینها باور داشته. می گن خیلی به سیاست و دین کاری نداشته

فکر نمی کنم انفجار نشویل ربطی به ایران داشته باشه. بعد انفجار لبنان خیلی هدفمند پایگاه نظامی آمریکایی ها و متحدین اونها رو نابود کرد و چند صد نفر سرباز رو کشت. داستانش خیلی از دید اهمیت پیامی که فرستادن با انفجار نشویل فرق می کنه​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> نمی دونم. می گن کسی که خودش رو منفجر کرده بوده به خیلی از تئوری های توطئه در مورد اینکه موجودات رپتیلین زمین رو می گردونند و اینها باور داشته. می گن خیلی به سیاست و دین کاری نداشته
> 
> فکر نمی کنم انفجار نشویل ربطی به ایران داشته باشه​



نشوییل رو باهات موافقم
همون لبنان هم در حد احتمال ه
توییت قاانی هم هست که حمله نرم افزاری رو ایرانی میدونه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

..........

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344508632550027270
درست میگن
البته من اخرین بار سالها پیش مترو تهران رو دیدم

ایرانی ها خیلی تمیزن


----------



## Cthulhu

Dariush the Great said:


> Chera ina dahaneshun ro nemibandand ? chera hamash harto purt ? agha karetun ro anjam bedin badan donya mifahme. chera enghadr zer mizanid?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344212472333479936


IRGC generals don't have social media accounts, These are fan-made accounts operated by the basijis.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> IRGC generals don't have social media accounts, These are fan-made accounts operated by the basijis.


The statements are made by Gha'ani and republished by fans on twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344743110547484672This scumbag defend everything that his white and Jewish masters say and even if they nuke Iran he will still make an executed for them even bark at China which is an historical friend to Iran


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Salmanov said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344743110547484672This scumbag defend everything that his white and Jewish masters say and even if they nuke Iran he will still make an executed for them even bark at China which is an historical friend to Iran


He is a "kooni"/LGBT activist or fake ID created by MEK terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> He is a "kooni"/LGBT activist or fake ID created by MEK terrorists.


No he is real his Facebook and many other accounts are real you can search him cyrus s shahrazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherub786

I have a little question, hope it's not considered offensive, but why is anti-Semitism so pervasive in Iran? Is it simply the conflict with Israel or is there something deeper?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## TruthHurtz

Cherub786 said:


> I have a little question, hope it's not considered offensive, but why is anti-Semitism so pervasive in Iran? Is it simply the conflict with Israel or is there something deeper?



Depends, have you adopted the retarded ADL definition of anti-semitism as anything mildly critical of Israel or like full blown Dirlwanger Brigade death squads level anti-semitism?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## raptor22

Cherub786 said:


> I have a little question, hope it's not considered offensive, but why is anti-Semitism so pervasive in Iran? Is it simply the conflict with Israel or is there something deeper?


Well your question is baseless due to there is no antisemitism in Iran .. Jews have lived in Iran for thousands of years and Iranians have saved Jewish people at least 3 times in history like 25 centuries ago against Babylonians ... they have representative in Iranian parliament and perform their religious rites and rituals freely that's why the biggest community of them in the region after isreal live in Iran ... the one that has antisemitism sentiments are those whom killed them in ww2.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indos

raptor22 said:


> Well your question is baseless due to there is no antisemitism in Iran .. Jews have lived in Iran for thousands of years and Iranians have saved Jewish people at least 3 times in history like 25 centuries ago against Babylonians ... they have representative in Iranian parliament and perform their religious rites and rituals freely that's why the biggest community of them in the region after isreal live in Iran ... the one that has antisemitism sentiments are those whom killed them in ww2.



I think the biggest Jews population in the Middle East after Israel is Turkey since they save many Jews when Andalusia under Islamic Sultanate in Spain/Portugal fall to Christian Kingdom again, but it is just my speculation @Kamil_baku


----------



## Hormuz

Indos said:


> I think the biggest Jews population in the Middle East after Israel is Turkey since they save many Jews when Andalusia under Islamic Sultanate in Spain/Portugal fall to Christian Kingdom again, but it is just my speculation @Kamil_baku











Iran’s Jewish community is the largest in the Mideast outside Israel – and feels safe and respected


In a nation that has called for Israel to be wiped off the face of the Earth, the Iranian government allows thousands of Jews to worship in peace and continue their association with the country founded more than 2,500 years ago.




eu.usatoday.com







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







nice interview about some insides of the Haj Qassem. i just realized i wrongly posted it in made in IRan thread first

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Hormuz said:


> Iran’s Jewish community is the largest in the Mideast outside Israel – and feels safe and respected
> 
> 
> In a nation that has called for Israel to be wiped off the face of the Earth, the Iranian government allows thousands of Jews to worship in peace and continue their association with the country founded more than 2,500 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eu.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice interview about some insides of the Haj Qassem. i just realized i wrongly posted it in made in IRan thread first



Indonesia also has Jews community and this is the founder. But of course very very small community and may come from colonization time during Dutch rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Indos said:


> Indonesia also has Jews community and this is the founder. But of course very very small community and may come from colonization time during Dutch rule.


Sad though, despite being biggest muslim country in the world its policies hugely favour the US and the West and very anti-chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

My ip is being banned so I had to come in through a proxy. Seems like someone here doesn't like me. So if I disappear from the forum, somebody behind the scenes is bleeding and sore here...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

WudangMaster said:


> My ip is being banned so I had to come in through a proxy. Seems like someone here doesn't like me. So if I disappear from the forum, somebody behind the scenes is bleeding and sore here...




This is what happens when we dont have our own forum.
I dont undrestand why someone cant copy this layout and make an Iranian military forum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Raghfarm007 said:


> This is what happens when we dont have our own forum.
> I dont undrestand why someone cant copy this layout and make an Iranian military forum


If I am not mistaken that was already done but Iranians didn't join. Koskesh baazi hamishegi dige.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Raghfarm007

The problem there was the forum was made too complex...... a simple one page forum like this will catch on I believe...... then we can move all the important threads there.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Blue In Green how are you brother. Are you still around?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> @Blue In Green how are you brother. Are you still around?



Lol, thanks for asking bro, I'm still around just haven't been posting as much since the general news surrounding Iranian related topics is bleak to downright shameful/embarrassing. 

Happy New years to you and everyone!!! I pray and hope that this New Year will bring great health and prosperity to everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> Lol, thanks for asking bro, I'm still around just haven't been posting as much since the general news surrounding Iranian related topics is bleak to downright shameful/embarrassing.
> 
> Happy New years to you and everyone!!! I pray and hope that this New Year will bring great health and prosperity to everyone


Happy new year too. 

Hopefully 2021 will bring better news for us. Keep up the hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Lol, thanks for asking bro, I'm still around just haven't been posting as much since the general news surrounding Iranian related topics is bleak to downright shameful/embarrassing.
> 
> Happy New years to you and everyone!!! I pray and hope that this New Year will bring great health and prosperity to everyone



We might be starting good ole 2021 with a short term clash lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Raghfarm007 said:


> This is what happens when we dont have our own forum.
> I dont undrestand why someone cant copy this layout and make an Iranian military forum


I think more and more that it is some sort of bug because I can still login via proxy and an apple tablet from the same location can still see the site directly. More and more likely it is some sort of a bug either between my browser or the forum server.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherub786

raptor22 said:


> Well your question is baseless due to there is no antisemitism in Iran .. Jews have lived in Iran for thousands of years and Iranians have saved Jewish people at least 3 times in history like 25 centuries ago against Babylonians ... they have representative in Iranian parliament and perform their religious rites and rituals freely that's why the biggest community of them in the region after isreal live in Iran ... the one that has antisemitism sentiments are those whom killed them in ww2.



What do you think of Alireza Pourmasoud:


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cherub786 said:


> What do you think of Alireza Pourmasoud:


You are not wanted here in our hangout corner. GTFO

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Cherub786

Dariush the Great said:


> You are not wanted here in our hangout corner. GTFO



Why? And is that an order or a request?


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344349387552600065
The talks of attack on US forces and especially the *threats of killing high US officials* are unprecedented and by itself is damaging US deterrence.

Telling high US officials to live in fear for the rest of their life like Salman Rushdi is completely unprecedented and very provocative.

We can tell Khamenei is ready for a war, even if he does not want one.

*Nobody has deterrence at the moment. I am not holding my breath over the events of this week but this winter has a lot to say. Long hot winter.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344349387552600065
> The talks of attack on US forces and especially the *threats of killing high US officials* are unprecedented and by itself is damaging US deterrence.
> 
> Telling high US officials to live in fear for the rest of their life like Salman Rushdi is completely unprecedented and very provocative.
> 
> We can tell Khamenei is ready for a war, even if he does not want one.
> 
> *Nobody has deterrence at the moment. I am not holding my breath over the events of this week but this winter has a lot to say. Long hot winter.*



I'm one to be a bit optiistic that nothing will happen as Iran has waited to long to take lethal action on Soleimani and Farikhzadeh and the US is unlikely to conduct a first strike on Iran, and Iran is unlikely to strike the US now as it makes Iran seem offensive instead of defensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Rouhani says Trump life will end it seems that Iran really planning to kill that scumbag


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> I'm one to be a bit optiistic that nothing will happen as Iran has waited to long to take lethal action on Soleimani and Farikhzadeh


I'm the opposite- something WILL happen, it only a matter of when, because Iran's red lines have been crossed and Iran has to pay back in the same currency-military action or else Iran will lose deterrence and operational freedom to US. And moreover, Iran has at least 2 things now to retaliate for, so i am 100% sure Iran will have to enter military action soon, i just dunno when.

Iran didnt build up ALL THIS military power to not use it when needed, but Iran is probably guessing if US will take the hit as a start of a war and then things spiral out, but Iran has to hit something or something thats going to hurt the US...but I believe Iran will hit Israel this time, instead of US....because it will satisfy Iran, and keep risk of full blown war low...ISrael cant fight full war with Iran, and Iran wants Golan back in Syrian hands, HEzbollah to have the deterrence again, Israel is so afraid of ground action, so my guess is that IRan will take out its anger on US on Israel....any moment from now too. Iran could also likely ask Hezbollah to initiate action and then back Hezbollah up directly in the military action taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344349387552600065
> The talks of attack on US forces and especially the *threats of killing high US officials* are unprecedented and by itself is damaging US deterrence.
> 
> Telling high US officials to live in fear for the rest of their life like Salman Rushdi is completely unprecedented and very provocative.
> 
> We can tell Khamenei is ready for a war, even if he does not want one.
> 
> *Nobody has deterrence at the moment. I am not holding my breath over the events of this week but this winter has a lot to say. Long hot winter.*


At what stage do u say "ENUF IS ENUF,NOW ITS TIME TO SMASH THE WALL"? Iran has been resiliently fighting against sanction and injustice for such a long time. It may now be tempting for Iran to try the other way, to turn the tables and be the aggressor to see wat result that might wield.

In a war ,i think the US military will take unforeseen losses. And its military's hollywood status quo will be destroyed. After 40 years of hardship and injustice , the leadership may well just say "F**K it, lets just decide this in the battlefield, enuf is enuf."

Its in itself a miracle that the leadership has been so restraint the whole time. I think the leadership has accepted that its ultimately impossible to prevent a war and thereby are mentally ready for a war more than ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Xerxes22 said:


> At what stage do u say "ENUF IS ENUF,NOW ITS TIME TO SMASH THE WALL"? Iran has been resiliently fighting against sanction and injustice for such a long time. It may now be tempting for Iran to try the other way, to turn the tables and be the aggressor to see wat result that might wield.
> 
> In a war ,i think the US military will take unforeseen losses. And its military's hollywood status quo will be destroyed. After 40 years of hardship and injustice , the leadership may well just say "F**K it, lets just decide this in the battlefield, enuf is enuf."
> 
> Its in itself a miracle that the leadership has been so restraint the whole time. I think the leadership has accepted that its ultimately impossible to prevent a war and thereby are mentally ready for a war more than ever.



It is not impossible. When everybody around reaches 0-0-0, those who had more investment and infrastructure are the losers. When the worst case scenario is still a win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Cherub786 said:


> What do you think of Alireza Pourmasoud:


have not heard of him ...


----------



## skyshadow

my Iranian brothers read this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Cherub786 said:


> Why? And is that an order or a request?



I think you will be among friends in the local wahhabi masjid or AIPAC meeting .

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*i saw what you did there hollywood 🇮🇷 🇮🇱*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

skyshadow said:


> *i saw what you did there 🇮🇷 🇮🇱*
> 
> View attachment 702749



Descriptions?


----------



## skyshadow

Shawnee said:


> Descriptions?


 Israel is the last hope and it will save every one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Guys, it has been 1 year since dear general Soleimani and his loyal companion Abu Mehdi Mohandes were assassinated by godless subhumans. Hopefully we can take proper revenge one day. RIP.

That piece of s.hit adel abdol mehdi lured Soleimani into Iraq. Note that no US aircraft can take off in Iraq without consent of the Iraqi PM


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345499084136837120

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

Salam hamvatanaye aziz, 
mikhastam shahadate Haj Qassem be Ianian dar keshvar va dar kharej tabrik va tasliat begam. 
keshvare ma tooye tarikh kheili roozhaye tariki dide va barha tahdid shode, ama hamishe dar natije pirooz boode va indafam khahan bood.che zood che dir in nabardo mibarim, ino tarikh neshoon dade. 
omid be roohe Iranshahr dashte bashin va be khoone ke in Shohada az defaye keshvar rikhtan az 3000 sal pish ta be emrooz.

Zende bad Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xerxes22

Dariush the Great said:


> Guys, it has been 1 year since dear general Soleimani and his loyal companion Abu Mehdi Mohandes were assassinated by godless subhumans. Hopefully we can take proper revenge one day. RIP.
> 
> That piece of s.hit adel abdol mehdi lured Soleimani into Iraq. Note that no US aircraft can take off in Iraq without consent of the Iraqi PM
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345499084136837120


Then the Fat B****D Adel Mahdi must also be taken care of. I am more infuriated with Iraqi traitors Where wud u bas***s be without Iran? when US invaded u and wen ISIS was at ur doorstep. AL Sadr the traitor must also be taken care of. The old al sistani shud be helped on his way to transition towards god. He is old now and his stupid judgement is no longer helpful. He can all save us and make the transition.

Iraqis are complicit, Iraqis betrayed Imam Hussain, in this case Qassem Sulaimani suffered the same deceit by the same ppl in the same way. How convinient. thats God's reward to him. He passed away like his leader did.

Iraqi traitors must be dealt with. ALL OF THEM. President, PM, Kadhimi, Mahdi, Saleh whoever the heck they all are. Iran shud make iraq pay for this. Sadr traitors shud be taken in chains to Iran.

Forget Drumpf and pompu...... These scumbags. The fat Adel, the B***H kadhimi.... deal with these first. Make Iraq nothing more than an Iranian slave, nothing but Iranian boot licking maid for the rest of its existence as a punishment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

😂 😂 😂 😂 wtf is wrong with some people! i think they also believe in baba noel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Salmanov said:


> Rouhani says Trump life will end it seems that Iran really planning to kill that scumbag



He is known lier ... when he said this , that mean Trump is safe from any harm ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> 😂 😂 😂 😂 wtf is wrong with some people! i think they also believe in baba noel.


That's one of Dana's podcasts I didn't watch because it's not worth the time to know what those bloated ugly barrels of excrement are spewing out of their mouths. It seems every few years they have to unleash toxic gases and have a verbal outburst like this. Part of the blame is on Iranians who flush their money down the proverbial sewer and invest there to begin with. From what I understand, a lot of wealth flowing out of Iran has contributed to their bloated necks and gorged bellies.
I wish they would believe in baba noel rather than their obsession with uncle chump and their owner netanyhu.
Iran's trials and tribulations aren't one or two here folks...


Xerxes22 said:


> Forget Drumpf and pompu...... These scumbags. The fat Adel, the B***H kadhimi.... deal with these first.



They need to purge themselves first, then enemies in iraq, then worry about any retaliation against foreign actions that could only be successful because of the treasons within.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

@mohammad45 @Blue In Green @Arian @WudangMaster @aryobarzan @skyshadow va baghiye baro bach...

june sardaran sepah dar khatare.. be ehtemale ziad sardar hajizadeh too list terror sahyunista/amrica hast. omidvaram moragheb bashan. oza khatariye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> @mohammad45 @Blue In Green @Arian @WudangMaster @aryobarzan @skyshadow va baghiye baro bach...
> 
> june sardaran sepah dar khatare.. be ehtemale ziad sardar hajizadeh too list terror sahyunista/amrica hast. omidvaram moragheb bashan. oza khatariye.


من هم چند روزی هست که حس می کنم به زودی ترامپ تا پیش از اینکه بره یکی دیگه از سردارهای سپاه رو می زنه
من حدس می زنم قانی رو بزنه. جون اونهایی که در بیرون از ایران هستند و مدام در سفر هستند بیشتر در خطر هست

از دید من این چند روز سردارهای سپاه باید خیلی مراقب باشن و تلاش کنند از ایران بیرون نرن تا این دو سه هفته هم بگذره​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> من هم چند روزی هست که حس می کنم به زودی ترامپ تا پیش از اینکه بره یکی دیگه از سردارهای سپاه رو می زنه
> من حدس می زنم قانی رو بزنه. جون اونهایی که در بیرون از ایران هستند و مدام در سفر هستند بیشتر در خطر هست
> 
> از دید من این چند روز سردارهای سپاه باید خیلی مراقب باشن و تلاش کنند از ایران بیرون نرن تا این دو سه هفته هم بگذره​


Daghighan. Vali dar dakhele Iran ham khatari hast. Rahat mitunan scenario fakhrizadeh ro tekrar konan agar forsati pish biad. hala man nemidunam teame mohafezate sardar-ha sepah ta che had pishrafte hast vali vaghean omidvaram ke in 2+ hafte az khoone tekun nakhoran va raft-o amad ro besiar mahdud konan. Trump yek kine besiar badi az Iran dare va in oza ro bishtar khatari mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

Man fekr mikonam ke harchi as sardar ha dideh misheh barayeh mardam a'adi in ghadr hasas nistan ta az digaran ke dar faza rasaneh dideh nashodan. Amaa Sardar Hajizadeh baz'ham yek karizma khodash ra darad va in ham kheli moheim hast barayeh ehsas khoob mardam, hata agar digeh dar kar tarah namabshad, baz'ham yek nakhsh kheli varjavand darad. Sardar Gha'ani momken bekhahan terror konan barayeh tweet ha va ham dar kharej keshvar hast keh kar rah rahat tar khahad kard. Dar har rooy, bayad hamisheh mobazeb bashan va nufuz ashghaal ha ra harchi zood tar az keshvar pak konan. 
Yek fard digar keh al'aan beh yad amad "Sardar Shalai" keh man fekr mikonam safeer Iran barayeh Hoot-hi ha bashad va yek ghaymat ghablan barayash gozashteh boodan.


----------



## Dariush the Great

WudangMaster said:


> Man fekr mikonam ke harchi as sardar ha dideh misheh barayeh mardam a'adi in ghadr hasas nistan ta az digaran ke dar faza rasaneh dideh nashodan. Amaa Sardar Hajizadeh baz'ham yek karizma khodash ra darad va in ham kheli moheim hast barayeh ehsas khoob mardam, hata agar digeh dar kar tarah namabshad, baz'ham yek nakhsh kheli varjavand darad. Sardar Gha'ani momken bekhahan terror konan barayeh tweet ha va ham dar kharej keshvar hast keh kar rah rahat tar khahad kard. Dar har rooy, bayad hamisheh mobazeb bashan va nufuz ashghaal ha ra harchi zood tar az keshvar pak konan.
> Yek fard digar keh al'aan beh yad amad "Sardar Shalai" keh man fekr mikonam safeer Iran barayeh Hoot-hi ha bashad va yek ghaymat ghablan barayash gozashteh boodan.


Sardar Shahlayi gharar bood ba Soleimani terror beshe. Be har dalili amricayiha movafagh nabudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

I want to put it this way:

*Last year Trump was awakened from sleep and told that Iraqis are on the brink of entering US embassy.* He was so scared and angered that order that order. *He did not want to look like Carter. He did not want another Benghazi.*

Now comes a bigger provocation:

Threatening him and top US leaders to live like Salman Rushdi while they are still in power. This is 10 times bigger. 100 times more scary for them.

This was mentioned by multiple leaders including Khamenei. *It is a HUGE escalation and required a lot of balls.*

Once again no non nuclear power would ever do this. They are damn far nuclear right now.

This year Trump was forced to leave his party in Mar-a-lago and come to DC.

Does US have deterrence? No, a country that cannot deter for his president in power does not have deterrence.

Does Iran have deterrence? No. Because Trump still feels good about his decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

یک هفته دیگه تا سالگرد هدفگیری هواپیمای اوکراینی مونده. هنوز پس از یکسال درد این حادثه از ذهن مردم پاک نشده
واقعاً سوتی بسیار بسیار ساده لوحانه و بزرگی بود​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> This is what happens when we dont have our own forum.
> I dont undrestand why someone cant copy this layout and make an Iranian military forum


there was an Iranian Forum and the layout was nearly like this one , Get filtered by Ahmadinejad over the incidents after his second election. and subsequently died a slow death .


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> there was an Iranian Forum and the layout was nearly like this one , Get filtered by Ahmadinejad over the incidents after his second election. and subsequently died a slow death .


I'm sure Ahmadinejad himself pressed the censorship button on the forum out of despite while the Rouhani administration is a pinnacle of tolerating criticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Back in the day, we had Catsoo. I wonder where he is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> یک هفته دیگه تا سالگرد هدفگیری هواپیمای اوکراینی مونده. هنوز پس از یکسال درد این حادثه از ذهن مردم پاک نشده
> واقعاً سوتی بسیار بسیار ساده لوحانه و بزرگی بود​



کارتر بنده خدا اومد گروگانها رو ازاد کنه تو طبس داغون شد. چن تا کشته هم داد

امان از سوتی بد موقع​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> I'm sure Ahmadinejad himself pressed the censorship button on the forum out of despite while the Rouhani administration is a pinnacle of tolerating criticism.


you may think so.
at the time even books for university enterance exam (well not even books but جزوه های درسی) must have get a permission and get a special permit which could take up to months to be allowed to be published (not even mass published , you wanted to publish 30 to 40 for a class and you must get that permit) have you forget that


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> کارتر بنده خدا اومد گروگانها رو ازاد کنه تو طبس داغون شد. چن تا کشته هم داد
> 
> امان از سوتی بد موقع​


چند نفر نظامی رو در زمان عملیات از دست داد، نه اینکه 176 شهروند خودی و غیرنظامی رو بزنه. خیلی فرق می کنه شانی

هنوز که هنوز هست نمی دونیم دقیقاً چی شد که هواپیمای خودی رو با موشک کروز (!) اشتباه گرفتن​


----------



## Dariush the Great

lol. ajab. cheghadr dust darin tohji konin akhe. yeki too keshvare khodesh mizane havapeyma mosaferbari ro miare paeen, yeki dige ham 10.000km unvar ba badshansi movaje mishe amaliyat cancel mishe. chera enghadr tohji va badbakhti akhe ?


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> you may think so.
> at the time even books for university enterance exam (well not even books but جزوه های درسی) must have get a permission and get a special permit which could take up to months to be allowed to be published (not even mass published , you wanted to publish 30 to 40 for a class and you must get that permit) have you forget that


Every book that is published in Iran must have a permit from the Ministry of Islamic Culture and Guidance, even today. If you want to publish a book about anything, or even a scholarly journal or a children's book, you must have a permit to publish it. It's still the same. It has always been the same.

Soon people will flush down the toilet on you guys. Tehran is experiencing its 6th day of widespread air pollution and the government is not shutting down Tehran for no reason. People will remember your favorite administration as, by far, the worst administration in the history of Iran after the revolution. The same cannot be said about Ahmadinejad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> چند نفر نظامی رو در زمان عملیات از دست داد، نه اینکه 200 و خورده ای شهروند خودی رو بزنه. خیلی فرق می کنه شانی
> 
> هنوز که هنوز هست نمی دونیم دقیقاً چی شد که هواپیمای خودی رو با موشک کروز (!) اشتباه گرفتن​


hala soale bozorgtar injast ke operator chera enghadr paranoid bude ? asemane iran hamunmoghe az asemune newyork ham amn tar bude bekhoda.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> hala soale bozorgtar injast ke operator chera enghadr paranoid bude ? asemane iran hamunmoghe az asemune newyork ham amn tar bude bekhoda.


پرسش مهم تر اینجاست که کدوم جاکشی اجازه داده یه واحد سیار اجازه شلیک بدون هماهنگی رو داشته باشه؟
و اگر اجازه نداشته چرا اون اپراتور جاکش رو به مردم معرفی نمی کنید و زندانی اش نمی کنید؟ مردک 176 نفر رو کشته با بی شعوری اش. کدوم احمقی بدون اینکه مطمئن باشه، کنار فرودگاه غیرنظامی 2 تا موشک پدافندی رو شلیک می کنه؟​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> پرسش مهم تر اینجاست که کدوم جاکشی اجازه داده یه واحد سیار اجازه شلیک بدون هماهنگی رو داشته باشه؟
> و اگر اجازه نداشته چرا اون اپراتور جاکش رو به مردم معرفی نمی کنید و زندانی اش نمی کنید؟ مردک 176 نفر رو کشته با بی شعوری اش. کدوم احمقی بدون اینکه مطمئن باشه کنار فرودگاه غیرنظامی 2 تا موشک پدافندی رو شلیک می کنه؟​


Tebghe ravayat rasmi operator say karde bude ke ertebate telefoni ro ba mafogh bargharar kone baraye ejaze shelik vali movafagh nabude. bad khodesh tasmim gerefte ke dokme ro bezane dige. hala man mikham bedunam chetori dar iran kasi mitune bedune ejaze hamchin kari ro bekone. mage mishe yek nezaami bedune ejaze yek kari ro anjam bede? ajab khar to khariye.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Tebghe ravayat rasmi operator say karde bude ke ertebate telefoni ro ba mafogh bargharar kone baraye ejaze shelik vali movafagh nabude. bad khodesh tasmim gerefte ke dokme ro bezane dige. hala man mikham bedunam chetori dar iran kasi mitune bedune ejaze hamchin kari ro bekone. mage mishe yek nezaami bedune ejaze yek kari ro anjam bede? ajab khar to khariye.


من هم همین رو می گم دیگه. اگه نتونسته بود تماس بگیره، پس نباید چیزی هم شلیک می شده. انقدر خر تو خر هست که هر کی برای خودش تصمیم بگیره بعد هم بگن زدی که زدی فدای سرت؟

بعد هم با اون همه مدرک، سه روز داشتن به همه دروغ می گفتن. همون صبح که تصاویر اومد بیرون معلوم بود کلاهک انفجاری موشک کنار بال هواپیما ترکیده چون ترکش ها روی بال هواپیما پیدا بودن و سوراخ ها از بیرون به سمت درون بودن که نشون می داد جسم خارجی کنار هواپیما منفجر شده. بگذریم از اینکه آمریکا همون اولش حتی نوع موشک پدافندی رو درست گفت​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> Every book that is published in Iran must have a permit from the Ministry of Islamic Culture and Guidance, even today. If you want to publish a book about anything, or even a scholarly journal or a children's book, you must have a permit to publish it. It's still the same. It has always been the same.
> 
> Soon people will flush down the toilet on you guys. Tehran is experiencing its 6th day of widespread air pollution and the government is not shutting down Tehran for no reason. People will remember your favorite administration as, by far, the worst administration in the history of Iran after the revolution. The same cannot be said about Ahmadinejad.


that will happen to you and people like you who can't talk respectfully like a human being and had to insult others when they face a fact they like to forget instead of debating others in orderly manners. if your mother and father washed your mouth with soap when you started to talk like that today you have known how to talk like human with others.

and for the record there is no need for permit for poly-coping lecture note in Islamic republic of iran and hand them to the attendants of a class . at the time you had to get a permit and gave the lecture note for inspection. 
and several classes like "Rahpooyan Danesh "had to close that year and refund people because they were not hand over lecture notes in times.


----------



## Shawnee

*بیشتر ادعاهای اسرائیل درباره حمله به سوریه دروغ است*

سردار حجازی در پاسخ به سوالی دیگر در خصوص رژیم صهیونیستی و اینکه میگوید حملاتی به نیروهای ایرانی در سوریه کرده و همچنین درباره سازش برخی کشورهای عربی با این رژیم و اینکه آیا ایران از این مسئله نگران است یا خیر، گفت: درباره حملاتی که ادعا میکنند به ایران وارد کرده‌اند، بسیاری از این ادعاها کذب و ادعاهای تبلیغاتی است. بارها دفتر مستشاری ایران در سوریه به این ادعاهای دروغ پاسخ داده است و گفته که چنین نیست. تصور میکنم چیزی را که اسرائیلی‌ها ادعا می‌کنند مثلا میگویند نیروهای ایران در سوریه مستقر هستند در حالی که ایران هیچ گاه نیرو یا یگان مستقر در سوریه نداشته و بیشتر در حالتهای مستشاری در سوریه بوده‌اند. که گاهی این حضور مستشاری در حد گفت‌وگو و مشورت دادن است و گاهی مستشار در میدان حاضر می‌شود و ارزیابی می‌کند. حضور ایران در سوریه از ابتدا هم شامل استقرار نیرو و یگان نبوده است. مستشاران ما در یگان‌ها حضور داشته‌اند و راهنمایی کرده‌اند اما اینکه ادعا می‌کنند پایگاه یا پادگانی از ایران را زده‌اند، درست نیست چون چنین چیزی وجود ندارد. آنها بخوبی می‌دانند که اگر نیرو یا شخصی از ایرانی‌ها را به شهادت برسانند، حتما با پاسخ ایران مواجه می‌شوند. حتما پاسخ می‌دهیم کما اینکه در گذشته پاسخ داده شده است. پس این ادعاها بدون پشتوانه است. بله آنها حملاتی به کامیونی کرده‌اند که ادعا می‌کنند که حمل سلاح می‌کرده یا حملاتی به پایگاه ارتش سوریه کرده‌اند که مدعی هستند مورد استفاده ایرانی‌ها بوده. صدماتی به ارتش سوریه و برخی امکانات انجام شده که به طور مقتضی به آن پاسخ داده شده است​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> that will happen to you and people like you who can't talk respectfully like a human being and had to insult others when they face a fact they like to forget instead of debating others in orderly manners. if your mother and father washed your mouth with soap when you started to talk like that today you have known how to talk like human with others.
> 
> and for the record there is no need for permit for poly-coping lecture note in Islamic republic of iran and hand them to the attendants of a class . at the time you had to get a permit and gave the lecture note for inspection.
> and several classes like "Rahpooyan Danesh "had to close that year and refund people because they were not hand over lecture notes in times.


And yet you guys will be flushed down the toilet like a piece of crap very soon and people will remember your likes as the traitors that betrayed Iran.

And seriously, cut the crap. No one needed a permit for printing lecture notes, unless they were published for commercial purposes. Stop lying. Your father and mother have raised you so shameless that you frequently lie about things that anyone who has lived in Iran knows them to be false. At the very same time that you're referring to, I was studying for university entrance exam and I can confirm that you are lying shamelessly as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hack-Hook said:


> that will happen to you and people like you who can't talk respectfully like a human being and had to insult others when they face a fact they like to forget instead of debating others in orderly manners. if your mother and father washed your mouth with soap when you started to talk like that today you have known how to talk like human with others.
> 
> and for the record there is no need for permit for poly-coping lecture note in Islamic republic of iran and hand them to the attendants of a class . at the time you had to get a permit and gave the lecture note for inspection.
> and several classes like "Rahpooyan Danesh "had to close that year and refund people because they were not hand over lecture notes in times.


You are a known IR supporter Eskandari jan. Throughout the years we witnessed whitewashing of obvious crimes by people like you. Stick to the facts please.


Arian said:


> من هم همین رو می گم دیگه. اگه نتونسته بود تماس بگیره، پس نباید چیزی هم شلیک می شده. انقدر خر تو خر هست که هر کی برای خودش تصمیم بگیره بعد هم بگن زدی که زدی فدای سرت؟
> 
> بعد هم با اون همه مدرک، سه روز داشتن به همه دروغ می گفتن. همون صبح که تصاویر اومد بیرون معلوم بود کلاهک انفجاری موشک کنار بال هواپیما ترکیده چون ترکش ها روی بال هواپیما پیدا بودن و سوراخ ها از بیرون به سمت درون بودن که نشون می داد جسم خارجی کنار هواپیما منفجر شده. بگذریم از اینکه آمریکا همون اولش حتی نوع موشک پدافندی رو درست گفت​


hamin dige. in kaare nistan. bi khaasiat tarineshun alan dar raase ghodratan. chandin saale mardom daran daad mizanan ke ina pahlevun panbe hastan. faghat pool be jib bezanan va khoone dar australia,amrica bekharan. mardome badbakht ham ruzi 50toman kaasebi konan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> You are a known IR supporter Eskandari jan. Throughout the years we witnessed whitewashing of obvious crimes by people like you. Stick to the facts please.


I state the fact as I see . , when i think something is correct i support it , when I see something is not correct I criticize it and more importantly no one can ever claim that I insulted him. there is many instance that I criticized Islamic Republic policy and there are many that I supported them.
about this fact there was an Iranian defense forum which was pretty nice that belonged to a guy who lived in Europe if I'm correct then he sold it to an Iranian who lived in Australia . the forum policy become a little biassed but it still was a nice place to be at the time of the unrest a group of people supported green movement and a group opposed it and they made several debate about it . well the forum get filtered in Iran and in several year after that it slowly died. they simply filtered the forum and forget to review the decision after the situation calmed.
about the lecture notes and several institute had to close that year , if you do a little research you see that's what happened that year.


----------



## WudangMaster

Hack-Hook said:


> there was an Iranian Forum and the layout was nearly like this one , Get filtered by Ahmadinejad over the incidents after his second election. and subsequently died a slow death .


I remember Sokuy30's idf was very popular at that time and I think the imf was also active but not as big around 2009. In fact I think a lot of fighting caused Catsoo and others to leave idf and create imf over the events of 2009. I joined a bit later so I didn't actually see it happen and only heard references later on by members. 
Afterwards, imf was big and competed with this one and kermanshah also attempted a separate forum that just didn't get much traction. There was another forum that fizzled out earlier this year. 


Shawnee said:


> Back in the day, we had Catsoo. I wonder where he is now.


I thought of him a few months ago when some one posted a picutre of the Fateh submarine maquette featuring Catsoo's name in the image water mark. 
I wish him the best and hope is well wherever he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

WudangMaster said:


> I remember Sokuy30's idf was very popular at that time and I think the imf was also active but not as big around 2009. In fact I think a lot of fighting caused Catsoo and others to leave idf and create imf over the events of 2009. I joined a bit later so I didn't actually see it happen and only heard references later on by members.
> Afterwards, imf was big and competed with this one and kermanshah also attempted a separate forum that just didn't get much traction. There was another forum that fizzled out earlier this year.
> 
> I thought of him a few months ago when some one posted a picutre of the Fateh submarine maquette featuring Catsoo's name in the image water mark.
> I wish him the best and hope is well wherever he is.



Holyshit Wudangmaster!
Looks like you are the most senior among us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> Holyshit Wudangmaster!
> Looks like you are the most senior among us.


Time flies fast; very very fast. lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

@Dariush the Great @Arian @Shawnee

Sorry guys lol, my farsi/fingilisi is okay but not that good and I'm finding it somewhat difficult to follow along with what you guys are talking about.

Do you think you could reiterate your recent posts here in English so that I may follow along easier?

I apologize for the inconvenience.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

Blue In Green said:


> @Dariush the Great @Arian @Shawnee
> 
> Sorry guys lol, my farsi/fingilisi is okay but not that good and I'm finding it somewhat difficult to follow along with what you guys are talking about.
> 
> Do you think you could reiterate your recent posts here in English so that I may follow along easier?
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience.


We were talking about Flight 752 that was mistakenly shot down by Iran's air defense. The anniversary is soon and we still don't know what truly happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Arian said:


> We were talking about Flight 752 that was mistakenly shot down by Iran's air defense. The anniversary is soon and we still don't know what truly happened.



From what I can gather (personally speaking), after looking at the general level of _"professionalism" _that's been put on display by Iran's armed forces. I think it's quite easy to come to the logical conclusion that Iran's units are not all trained/prepared in the same manner as other units that have higher levels of training and experience. If 2020 is anything to go by (AshCM accident that killed +15) then we know that Iran has a serious issue in safety pre-cautions, training and possibly even discipline. 

The fate of the Ukrainian airliner was nothing short of tragic but it was fueled by a general lack of training/professionalism amongst Iran's forces. I've brought this issue up way back when it happened and my stance on the matter is still pretty much the same. There needs to be a complete paradigm shift in how Iran views its own military especially when it comes down to conduct. 

How many more incidents like this can be tolerated until countries simply refuse (due to safety concerns) to fly over Iran or even land in Iran? 

I wish the best for Iran and Iranians but sometimes.....sometimes man it's just *really *difficult to defend Iran when stuff like this happens. 

Did you guys also talk about Hajizadeh or some other IRGC general being assassinated potentially?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Blue In Green said:


> From what I can gather (personally speaking), after looking at the general level of _"professionalism" _that's been put on display by Iran's armed forces. I think it's quite easy to come to the logical conclusion that Iran's units are not all trained/prepared in the same manner as other units that have higher levels of training and experience. If 2020 is anything to go by (AshCM accident that killed +15) then we know that Iran has a serious issue in safety pre-cautions, training and possibly even discipline.
> 
> The fate of the Ukrainian airliner was nothing short of tragic but it was fueled by a general lack of training/professionalism amongst Iran's forces. I've brought this issue up way back when it happened and my stance on the matter is still pretty much the same. There needs to be a complete paradigm shift in how Iran views its own military especially when it comes down to conduct.
> 
> How many more incidents like this can be tolerated until countries simply refuse (due to safety concerns) to fly over Iran or even land in Iran?
> 
> I wish the best for Iran and Iranians but sometimes.....sometimes man it's just *really *difficult to defend Iran when stuff like this happens.
> 
> Did you guys also talk about Hajizadeh or some other IRGC general being assassinated potentially?


Yup, we did. Darius said that he thought the Americans would assassinate another Iranian official. And I said that I had a feeling that Trump would try to assassinate another IRGC authority before he leaves the office, possibly General Ghaani. Our generals in foreign countries are vulnerable targets as they do not enjoy the same level of security as they have inside Iran, so it's better that they stay in Iran for the next 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Yek soaleh keh man dashtam mored oon havapaymah in ast ke chera faza barayeh mosaferbar movaghateh basteh nashod va ki mas'ool hast barayeh bastan foroodgah dar mogheh jang?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Arian said:


> Yup, we did. Darius said that he thought the Americans would assassinate another Iranian official. And I said that I had a feeling that Trump would try to assassinate another IRGC authority before he leaves the office, possibly General Ghaani. Our generals in foreign countries are vulnerable targets as they do not enjoy the same level of security as they have inside Iran, so it's better that they stay in Iran for the next 3 weeks.



Absolutely agree with you Arian, 100%. 

I really don't have much to add brother lmao, like if Gha'ani or Hajizadeh was killed by the Juhood terroists and their American lap-dogs then what is there left to be done other than letting loose the dogs of war and picking up the pieces afterwards? 

Iran has *a lot *of ground to makeup this year for all the embarrassment it incurred these past 5-6 years. Israel needs to be confronted directly, come hell or high-water, but I'm no longer going to hold my breath waiting for Iran to do something....

Be khodah bachehah, man khasteh shoodam...aslan digeh nemitoonam tahamal bekoonam. Hameenjoori daran to saraheh mardoomeh Irooni mizanan....Valla chi begim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

WudangMaster said:


> Yek soaleh keh man dashtam mored oon havapaymah in ast ke chera faza barayeh mosaferbar movaghateh basteh nashod va ki mas'ool hast barayeh bastan foroodgah dar mogheh jang?


fekr konam tasmim daste farmande kole ghovast (khamenei)


Blue In Green said:


> Absolutely agree with you Arian, 100%.
> 
> I really don't have much to add brother lmao, like if Gha'ani or Hajizadeh was killed by the Juhood terroists and their American lap-dogs then what is there left to be done other than letting loose the dogs of war and picking up the pieces afterwards?
> 
> Iran has *a lot *of ground to makeup this year for all the embarrassment it incurred these past 5-6 years. Israel needs to be confronted directly, come hell or high-water, but I'm no longer going to hold my breath waiting for Iran to do something....
> 
> Be khodah bachehah, man khasteh shoodam...aslan digeh nemitoonam tahamal bekoonam. Hameenjoori daran to saraheh mardoomeh Irooni mizanan....Valla chi begim?


I always had the believe (and still have) that life has became too sweet for IR officials to conduct any meaningful resistance. This phenomenon that has been created by Khomeini is no longer being followed by current day officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

As far as the incident involving the friendly fire between Jameran and the Konarak, do bear in mind that live fire exercises can always be dangerous and considering how many war games Iran conducts yearly, the friendly fire incidents are low compared to other countries that do war games as often. Not to create any excuses for the mishap; even US military offered rare condolences because they understood these tragedies happen and they have a major share of their own. 

On the subject of the Ukrainian plane, why was civilian traffic not grounded? I was reading posts here when it occurred and I remember a Pakistani forum member mentioning how Pakistan closed its airspace after a relatively minor kerfuffle with India for 3 days and was very right to do so. If you are going to engage in military actions against America, you need to close down the civilian air space because things can escalate rather quickly to places you never imagine. Consider General Hajizadeh said that there more salvos prepared in case the US retaliated that night and therefore all civilian flights should have been grounded because there was no way of knowing how far the ain al assad attack and any counter attack would escalate. 
As I type this, consider that it seems almost as if a limited engagement was planned ahead by both sides (US & Iran) and the civilian leadership of rohani felt comfortable in keeping the flights open because there was a genuine belief that the engagement would be limited and that Tehran would never be in danger of a counter attack. 
It is easier to believe this elaborate conspiracy theory than to think that they genuinely thought keeping flights open while there was a firefight going on with America was a good idea. To believe the latter, one would have to accept incompetence and stupidity on the part of rohani admin that is criminal level of stupidity.


Dariush the Great said:


> fekr konam tasmim daste farmande kole ghovast (khamenei)


OH! 
I've been blaming rohani all this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

@Shapur Zol Aktaf whats your opinion on revolutionary Iran cutting its relations with America and Israel?


----------



## Sina-1

Blue In Green said:


> From what I can gather (personally speaking), after looking at the general level of _"professionalism" _that's been put on display by Iran's armed forces. I think it's quite easy to come to the logical conclusion that Iran's units are not all trained/prepared in the same manner as other units that have higher levels of training and experience. If 2020 is anything to go by (AshCM accident that killed +15) then we know that Iran has a serious issue in safety pre-cautions, training and possibly even discipline.
> 
> The fate of the Ukrainian airliner was nothing short of tragic but it was fueled by a general lack of training/professionalism amongst Iran's forces. I've brought this issue up way back when it happened and my stance on the matter is still pretty much the same. There needs to be a complete paradigm shift in how Iran views its own military especially when it comes down to conduct.
> 
> How many more incidents like this can be tolerated until countries simply refuse (due to safety concerns) to fly over Iran or even land in Iran?
> 
> I wish the best for Iran and Iranians but sometimes.....sometimes man it's just *really *difficult to defend Iran when stuff like this happens.
> 
> Did you guys also talk about Hajizadeh or some other IRGC general being assassinated potentially?


There is a difference between tactical defeats and strategic defeats and total defeats. Iran won many tactical skirmishes against the Greeks but none of them mattered when Alexander mauled over the Iranian armies before overrunning all of Iran. What is remembered today? The Datis campaign 490 BC or Alexander’s victories *150 years* later?

tactical defeats are painful but not important if acceptable in your long term strategic plan.


----------



## Hormuz

WudangMaster said:


> Yek soaleh keh man dashtam mored oon havapaymah in ast ke chera faza barayeh mosaferbar movaghateh basteh nashod va ki mas'ool hast barayeh bastan foroodgah dar mogheh jang?



as far as i know it's the ministry of road and urban development is responsible for closing the airports.
actually the military has to make this request to stop civilian flights. it's not up to the ministry to decide cause they are not in the position to make such calulations, wether the u.s. will retaliate or not.

so there are 2 possible scenarios the military made a request the ministry missed to do it (which is likely cause this administration sucks)
the military didn't make a request, which would be the fault of the military.

i am not sure but i think i saw a video where a commander of teh IRGC said that the aerospace force asked the goverment to stop the civilian airliners but they missed to do so, if thats true they should have arrest the minister of road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Salmanov said:


> @Shapur Zol Aktaf whats your opinion on revolutionary Iran cutting its relations with America and Israel?


Breaking ties with US was unnecessary because Iran and US both recognize each other and now Switzerland is acting as a intermediary between Iran and US. The embassy siege was an emotional act and also damaging, not to forget in what followed (Iran-Iraq war) being deprived of spare parts and US supporting Saddam. Guess what, all 3 organizers of the embassy siege are now reformists!
We could be their enemies/rivals without breaking official ties. We could be an independent country like today without breaking official ties with US. If we look at US-China relations, while both are rivals, they do still have diplomatic relation.

But when it comes to the thieving zionist state, it's an irrelevant small US subsized colony with 7 million zionist jews in it. It's the 51th state of USA and serves as a disruptive sattelite of US goals in middle east. It's a garrison of US to control the middle east and a jewish project/experiment.
If we want to deal with US, we'll go directly to them, not their illegitimate bastard child Israel. I dont even care or think about Iran ever recognizing Israel just as I dont carr about increasing or decreasing ties between Iran and Nauru.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> i am not sure but i think i saw a video where a commander of teh IRGC said that the aerospace force asked the goverment to stop the civilian airliners but they missed to do so, if thats true they should have arrest the minister of road.


That's what I thought. For a military, such an action is very a standard precaution and the authorities who did not comply should be imprisoned and at least one executed for this abomination of rohani's filthy admin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346046827653693440


WudangMaster said:


> That's what I thought. For a military, such an action is very a standard precaution and the authorities who did not comply should be imprisoned and at least one executed for this abomination of rohani's filthy admin.


decisions regarding closure of airports (national security) has to be requested by the IRGC, reviewed by the national security council and then final approval/rejection by the commander-in-chief the supreme leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Dariush the Great said:


> decisions regarding closure of airports (national security) has to be requested by the IRGC, reviewed by the national security council and then final approval/rejection by the commander-in-chief the supreme leader.


That has to be looked into as much, if not more than, the IRGC officer who fired on the aircraft. In the kind of conflict that night could have potentially escalated into, clearing all non essential air traffic and clutter and putting air defenses on ultra high alert was the right thing and there was no legitimate reason to keep that airport open; in fact, they should have closed the airport down altogether and sent people to a hotel or to their homes. Remember there was also constant chatter that night about F-35s in the air and I'm still not sure what came of them; Some say they were painted by radars the whole way and they broke off, whereas I also heard that threats issued to uae was the reason the planes turned back. So the situation was very tense to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

WudangMaster said:


> That has to be looked into as much, if not more than, the IRGC officer who fired on the aircraft. In the kind of conflict that night could have potentially escalated into, clearing all non essential air traffic and clutter and putting air defenses on ultra high alert was the right thing and there was no legitimate reason to keep that airport open; in fact, they should have closed the airport down altogether and sent people to a hotel or to their homes. Remember there was also constant chatter that night about F-35s in the air and I'm still not sure what came of them; Some say they were painted by radars the whole way and they broke off, whereas I also heard that threats issued to uae was the reason the planes turned back. So the situation was very tense to begin with.


Me and Arian were discussing this last night. The IRGC officer had to get permission before pushing the button but he could not reach his superior for receiving the green light. He decided to take action on his own... this alone proves what a messed up organization the IRGC is.


----------



## Dariush the Great

WudangMaster said:


> That has to be looked into as much, if not more than, the IRGC officer who fired on the aircraft. In the kind of conflict that night could have potentially escalated into, clearing all non essential air traffic and clutter and putting air defenses on ultra high alert was the right thing and there was no legitimate reason to keep that airport open; in fact, they should have closed the airport down altogether and sent people to a hotel or to their homes. Remember there was also constant chatter that night about F-35s in the air and I'm still not sure what came of them; Some say they were painted by radars the whole way and they broke off, whereas I also heard that threats issued to uae was the reason the planes turned back. So the situation was very tense to begin with.


F-35 ham hatman roo asemane iran parvaz karde.. khodemoonim ha.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346061275147759616
گفتیم اخر الوده میکنن مجبور میشیم بگیریمشون


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran to South Korea: Give our money back and by the way we have your ship!.*

*Iran Seizes South Korean-Flagged Chemical Tanker in Persian Gulf*
January 4, 2021





> Iran has seized a South-Korean-flagged chemical tanker in its southern waters over “chemical pollution” of the Persian Gulf, informed sources say.


Fars News Agency reported that the Korean vessel has been seized by IRGC Navy and moved to an Iranian port.
The tanker Hankuk Chemi had left Saudi port city of Al-Jubail and was returning to South Korea when it was seized at 10 am (local time) upon the Iranian Ports and Maritime Organization’s request over “repeated violation of marine environmental regulations”, according the IRGC Navy.
“It was carrying 7,200 tons of ethanol,” the IRGC said, adding that its crew members are from Korea, Indonesia, Vietnam and Myanmar.
According to the IRGC Navy, the tanker is now berthed at the Iranian port city of Bandar Abbas and the Judiciary will deal with its case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Hormuz said:


>


The guy who sit behind him was also killed I think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Dariush the Great said:


> decisions regarding closure of airports (national security) has to be requested by the IRGC, reviewed by the national security council and then final approval/rejection by the commander-in-chief the supreme leader.



do you have any source for that?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hormuz said:


> do you have any source for that?


Iranian constitution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Dariush the Great said:


> Me and Arian were discussing this last night. The IRGC officer had to get permission before pushing the button but he could not reach his superior for receiving the green light. He decided to take action on his own... this alone proves what a messed up organization the IRGC is.


 
didn't hajizadeh said in an interview few years ago that they don't need a permission to shot missiles? 
if i am not wrong he said that beofore they needed permission but to save time the decision is with highest ranking officer, who is nect to the soldiers. 

i'll try to find the vidoe but can take time cause i need to look all the interviews again.


Dariush the Great said:


> Iranian constitution


 
ok cool thnx dadash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hormuz said:


> that beofore they needed permission but to save time the decision is with highest ranking officer, who is nect to the soldiers.


I think nowhere in the world a lower rank responsible for such a AD system can make decision on their own..very dangerous.


----------



## Hormuz

here is the video of hajizadeh where he saying that the soldier who sits in the fire control room in an air defence division doesn't need a permission to fire a AD missile (tehy don't need even permission from a higher rank officer, who is also prensence in the dame division) .he says that the soldier, who shot down the hermes drone didn't asked for permission. further he said that for the S2S missiles it's the same.

watch min 32 to 33.

@Dariush the Great @Arian @WudangMaster @Xerxes22

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesaint

Iran's IRGC impounds South Korean-flagged tanker in Persian Gulf over environmental violations


The IRGC Navy impounds a South Korean-flagged tanker in the Persian Gulf waters for violation of maritime environmental law.




www.presstv.com


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hormuz said:


> here is the video of hajizadeh where he saying that the soldier who sits in the fire control room in an air defence division doesn't need a permission to fire a AD missile (tehy don't need even permission from a higher rank officer, who is also prensence in the dame division) .he says that the soldier, who shot down the hermes drone didn't asked for permission. further he said that for the S2S missiles it's the same.
> 
> watch min 32 to 33.
> 
> @Dariush the Great @Arian @WudangMaster @Xerxes22


well that clears it up. he also said that we shot down a israeli hermez above natanz ? i think i missed that one.


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> here is the video of hajizadeh where he saying that the soldier who sits in the fire control room in an air defence division doesn't need a permission to fire a AD missile (tehy don't need even permission from a higher rank officer, who is also prensence in the dame division) .he says that the soldier, who shot down the hermes drone didn't asked for permission. further he said that for the S2S missiles it's the same.
> 
> watch min 32 to 33.
> 
> @Dariush the Great @Arian @WudangMaster @Xerxes22


Yes, I meant to mention this last night but forgot about that. I first thought this interview was from 2019, but I think it is older than that. Hajizadeh stated that air defenses are a unique situation from other branches of military in that their reaction time is extremely limited and sensitive and immediate decisions have to made, in case contact is not possible with higher tiers, which would likely be the case in the event of a war.
Another thing to consider is that some of the IRGC systems are not integrated into the National air defense grid like the artesh Air Defense Forces are. In the situations with the rq4 and the drone over Mahshahr, the higher tiers were already warning the local systems in the area that a target was in their vicinity with the information to confront it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

WudangMaster said:


> Yes, I meant to mention this last night but forgot about that. I haven't seen the video you posted yet, but I'm certain it's from 2019 when the rq4 was shot down and Hajizadeh stated that air defenses are a unique situation from other branches of military in that their reaction time is extremely limited and sensitive and immediate decisions have to made, in case contact is not possible with higher tiers, which would likely be the case in the event of a war.



the video is from 2016. it's about a missile drill and and about the underground missile cities. 
actually this video makes me wonder what the IRGC is making in their secret programs. reason is gen. Hajizadeh saying that the silos, which where shown on tv and the tunnels where made 20-25years ago. so if that true that means they show us weapon systems which old, so question arise, what are they working on now or want weapons are ready, which is hidden from us. 
it would be very interesting to start a discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

in this video gen Hajizadeh is explain it in more detail.
defensive weapons need a permission to use but not offensive weapons. 

watch min 14-16

@WudangMaster dadash i think this is the video u talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345978710168625152

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

congratulation to all Iranians and supporters of Iran for this beautiful day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> in this video gen Hajizadeh is explain it in more detail.
> defensive weapons need a permission to use but not offensive weapons.
> 
> watch min 14-16
> 
> @WudangMaster dadash i think this is the video u talking about.


Yes it is! 
This is also the only time that IRGC stated that the mq4 was technically inside Iran's airspace, but it was too close for comfort and they knocked it down after 4 warnings. All other times thereafter, the statement was that the craft was inside the airspace. Anyway, when it's that close, it is definitely fair game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

بهترین کامنت رو شاپور ذوالاکتاف گفت
عجب روز توپ و تپلی​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Dariush the Great said:


> F-35 ham hatman roo asemane iran parvaz karde.. khodemoonim ha.


Khob hamin bishtar toji mikonad on farmandar ke hadaf ra zad digeh...


----------



## Xerxes22

Hormuz said:


> here is the video of hajizadeh where he saying that the soldier who sits in the fire control room in an air defence division doesn't need a permission to fire a AD missile (tehy don't need even permission from a higher rank officer, who is also prensence in the dame division) .he says that the soldier, who shot down the hermes drone didn't asked for permission. further he said that for the S2S missiles it's the same.
> 
> watch min 32 to 33.
> 
> @Dariush the Great @Arian @WudangMaster @Xerxes22


isnt it the norm to co ordinate with superiors and receiving orders to proceed before taking actions? this whole process of co ordination shudnt take that long either. so i dont see it having an operational effect. then why do this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

btw where is @SalarHaqq i didn'


Xerxes22 said:


> isnt it the norm to co ordinate with superiors and receiving orders to proceed before taking actions? this whole process of co ordination shudnt take that long either. so i dont see it having an operational effect. then why do this?



i guess like @WudangMaster said it's different when it comes to AD. i don't know how long it takes to get orders, but considering the speed of an enemy fighter, which is flying to the target even 1 second is important to take it down. specialy steahlt fighters can disapear from the radar at any second, there is small time frame where they can be detected. but i guess members with more technical knowledge about AD systems can help us out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Breaking ties with US was unnecessary because Iran and US both recognize each other and now Switzerland is acting as a intermediary between Iran and US. The embassy siege was an emotional act and also damaging, not to forget in what followed (Iran-Iraq war) being deprived of spare parts and US supporting Saddam. Guess what, all 3 organizers of the embassy siege are now reformists!
> We could be their enemies/rivals without breaking official ties. We could be an independent country like today without breaking official ties with US. If we look at US-China relations, while both are rivals, they do still have diplomatic relation.
> 
> But when it comes to the thieving zionist state, it's an irrelevant small US subsized colony with 7 million zionist jews in it. It's the 51th state of USA and serves as a disruptive sattelite of US goals in middle east. It's a garrison of US to control the middle east and a jewish project/experiment.
> If we want to deal with US, we'll go directly to them, not their illegitimate bastard child Israel. I dont even care or think about Iran ever recognizing Israel just as I dont carr about increasing or decreasing ties between Iran and Nauru.


From my point of view Iranian revolution have three faces the Islamist the nationalist and the communist I think if Iran cut its relations with USA based on nationalism then shouldn’t done that to Israel. From the other hand some might see Israel and took for western imperialism but I think if Iran never cut its relations with Israel a lot of thinks would be better like smuggling American military spare parts to Iran or helping Iran with nuclear technology or at least they wouldn’t push their dogs to hostile just like when they finaced the communists in Russia or when they are giving American technology to China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Mashallah Qalibaf! Eyvall!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346182509948792838

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sina-1

March in Iraq for haj soleimani bozorg! Look how sneaky bbc is reporting vs reality!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345976031145025536

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> the video is from 2016. it's about a missile drill and and about the underground missile cities.
> actually this video makes me wonder what the IRGC is making in their secret programs. reason is gen. Hajizadeh saying that the silos, which where shown on tv and the tunnels where made 20-25years ago. so if that true that means they show us weapon systems which old, so question arise, what are they working on now or want weapons are ready, which is hidden from us.
> it would be very interesting to start a discussion.


I speculate hypersonic and laser weapons and maybe some cyber things along with work on scram jet tech; don't really see them doing much with rail gun tech right now.


Hormuz said:


> btw where is @SalarHaqq i didn'
> 
> 
> i guess like @WudangMaster said it's different when it comes to AD. i don't know how long it takes to get orders, but considering the speed of an enemy fighter, which is flying to the target even 1 second is important to take it down. specialy steahlt fighters can disapear from the radar at any second, there is small time frame where they can be detected. but i guess members with more technical knowledge about AD systems can help us out.


Also, consider that for a commander at the unit whose equipment is the first to see it, the short reaction time and stress are far worse than when the artesh has units already warned through the National Air Defense Grid. Though I would bet that artesh has similar standing orders to fire upon something that should suddenly appear and if higher tier communication from the Khatam Al Anbia headquarters were temporarily or permanently severed. Only difference being that I think more of the artesh systems might be equipped with EO and IFF systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Sina-1 said:


> March in Iraq for haj soleimani bozorg! Look how sneaky bbc is reporting vs reality!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345976031145025536


bbc insects do this kind of spinning of a narrative all the time. They did the same thing with corona numbers in Iran being half of england and yet bbc rats were showing an Iranian cemetary vs the picture of 3 young harlots on the subway in london, despite london having more than twice the rates! bbc roaches are truly low life trash that belong in the landfills of "journalistic" history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sina-1

WudangMaster said:


> bbc insects do this kind of spinning of a narrative all the time. They did the same thing with corona numbers in Iran being half of england and yet bbc rats were showing an Iranian cemetary vs the picture of 3 young harlots on the subway in london, despite london having more than twice the rates! bbc roaches are truly low life trash that belong in the landfills of "journalistic" history.


Its the weakened propaganda arm of the dead British empire! Funny part is that this non relevant “news” source is reflecting the dying of the old empire!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sina-1

35 million masks a day. IN YOUR FACE those of you who want to destroy us!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346534207879839750

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Sina-1 said:


> Its the weakened propaganda arm of the dead British empire! Funny part is that this non relevant “news” source is reflecting the dying of the old empire!


I read BBC first thing every day ..not because they are factual but because they are most International..over the years I have developed a sense for their reporting and yes each year they become more and more the mouthpiece of Western propaganda machine. here is the recent ones that I observed..

India joints Western camp...suddenly a positive news report about india every morning in BBC online and BBC news at night.. negatives dampened and positives amplified..so obvious that I actually thought this was part of a written agreement!!!

China goes out of favour +Hong kong crack down: Suddenly China is the bad guy and nothing but negative news on china.

Russia: always a bad guy ..Putin the worst dictator..look at how much money he has stolen.bah bah bha..

Iran: Favourite Supper bad guy: not a single good thing ever happens there according to BBC...we all know that by now so we are immune to BBC) .

Venezuela: new bad guy ...Madura so bad they did not accept our nominated president ( that street tug Guido!)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WudangMaster

Sina-1 said:


> 35 million masks a day. IN YOUR FACE those of you who want to destroy us!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346534207879839750


I wish the degenerate low lives inside Iran like ziba kalam and others pay attention to the fundamental fact that self sufficiency in almost everything is vital for Iran and the bulls*** economic models of the west doe not apply for Iran now, if ever. These western trained academics really need to be flushed down the toilet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## yavar

آشتی قطر عربستان, بن سلمان, لفاظی علیه ایران محمد بن سلمان ولی‌عهد سعودی، امروز (سه‌‌شنبه)، رفتار ایران در منطقه را تخریب‌کننده خواند. ولی‌عهد سعودی در ادامه ادعا کرد: ‌برنامه هسته‌ای ایران صلح و امنیت منطقه و جهان را تهدید می‌کند. بخش دیگری از سخنان بن سلمانگفت: از جامعه‌ بین‌الملل می‌خواهیم برنامه موشک‌های بالستیک که صلح منطقه را تهدید می‌کند، متوقف کند. 
http://fna.ir/f1vwio

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*WOW..New Iranian Laws coming in effect: this parlement is not kidding with any one.*

*IRAN’S PARLIAMENT TO VOTE ON BILL TO “ELIMINATE ISRAEL BY 2041” AND EXPEL U.S. FROM MIDDLE EAST*
0 1 1 Share1 0 3 Donate



Click to see full-size image
*On January 4th, members of Iranian parliament presented a bill that would oblige future Iranian governments to “eliminate Israel by 2041 and to work toward removing American forces from the region, Iranian news agency ISNA reported.*
ISNA revealed that the bill includes 16 articles under the name “Iran reciprocates” and was presented as a measure to respond to the assassination of Iran’s Quds Force commander Qassem Soleimani in 2020.
According to ISNA, the bill specified the conditions for negotiating with Washington and the criteria for supporting Tehran’s allies.
The bill would require the Iranian government to take necessary measures that would lead to the “elimination of Israel by March 2041” and break the Israeli blockade on the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip by sending essential commodities for free or paid for.
Furthermore, the bill also reportedly supported funding and organizing marches on Israel’s borders in South Lebanon and the Golan Heights under the slogans of “Liberation of the Golan” and “the right of return of Palestinian refugees.”
The draft includes obligating future Iranian governments to send humanitarian aid once every three months, such as medicine, food, and fuel, to the Ansar Allah movement (Houthis) to “break the siege on them in Yemen.”
*Apart from that, the bill also has a section titled “Expelling America from the Region” it sets forth that the Iranian government, and armed forces need to carry out the necessary activities to remove the US military forces under Central Command from the Middle East.*
This also sets forth the possibility that Iran can conclude military agreements for no more than 5 years with any local country that wishes to expel the US.
Furthermore, any of the countries that “embrace American forces are partners in any US military or security action against Iranian interests in Iran and the region, and that they bear all the responsibilities arising from that.”
The bill adds that Tehran has the right to respond in any way against the country from which a US aggression was launched from.
*It also stresses the obligation of armed forces in the Iranian army and the Iranian Revolutionary Guards to responds to any US military action against Iran, on the same level or greater.*
This excludes Syria and Iraq, in which the US is “illegally” present.
The bill prohibits governments from conducting any negotiations with any country regarding Iranian military capabilities, Iran’s role in the region, and issues related to Iran’s proxies.



ILLUSTRATIVE IMAGE
Any form of negotiation on *non-nuclear issues *with the US is strictly prohibited. It prohibits any negotiations with the US, whether bilateral or multilateral with other countries’ participation before the American administration condemns the assassination of Brigadier General Qassem Soleimani.
*Finally, the bill calls on governments to facilitate trade with Russia, China, Syria, Iraq, and Venezuela.*
This happened after Iran announced that it was nearly ready to begin 20% uranium enrichment at the Fordo Nuclear Site, and that it seized a South Korean-flagged tanker for polluting the Persian Gulf.
It is also in negotiations with South Korea to unlock nearly $9 billion in assets from Seoul.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> *WOW..New Iranian Laws coming in effect: this parlement is not kidding with any one.*
> 
> *IRAN’S PARLIAMENT TO VOTE ON BILL TO “ELIMINATE ISRAEL BY 2041” AND EXPEL U.S. FROM MIDDLE EAST*
> 0 1 1 Share1 0 3 Donate
> 
> 
> 
> Click to see full-size image
> *On January 4th, members of Iranian parliament presented a bill that would oblige future Iranian governments to “eliminate Israel by 2041 and to work toward removing American forces from the region, Iranian news agency ISNA reported.*
> ISNA revealed that the bill includes 16 articles under the name “Iran reciprocates” and was presented as a measure to respond to the assassination of Iran’s Quds Force commander Qassem Soleimani in 2020.
> According to ISNA, the bill specified the conditions for negotiating with Washington and the criteria for supporting Tehran’s allies.
> The bill would require the Iranian government to take necessary measures that would lead to the “elimination of Israel by March 2041” and break the Israeli blockade on the Hamas-controlled Gaza Strip by sending essential commodities for free or paid for.
> Furthermore, the bill also reportedly supported funding and organizing marches on Israel’s borders in South Lebanon and the Golan Heights under the slogans of “Liberation of the Golan” and “the right of return of Palestinian refugees.”
> The draft includes obligating future Iranian governments to send humanitarian aid once every three months, such as medicine, food, and fuel, to the Ansar Allah movement (Houthis) to “break the siege on them in Yemen.”
> *Apart from that, the bill also has a section titled “Expelling America from the Region” it sets forth that the Iranian government, and armed forces need to carry out the necessary activities to remove the US military forces under Central Command from the Middle East.*
> This also sets forth the possibility that Iran can conclude military agreements for no more than 5 years with any local country that wishes to expel the US.
> Furthermore, any of the countries that “embrace American forces are partners in any US military or security action against Iranian interests in Iran and the region, and that they bear all the responsibilities arising from that.”
> The bill adds that Tehran has the right to respond in any way against the country from which a US aggression was launched from.
> *It also stresses the obligation of armed forces in the Iranian army and the Iranian Revolutionary Guards to responds to any US military action against Iran, on the same level or greater.*
> This excludes Syria and Iraq, in which the US is “illegally” present.
> The bill prohibits governments from conducting any negotiations with any country regarding Iranian military capabilities, Iran’s role in the region, and issues related to Iran’s proxies.
> 
> 
> 
> ILLUSTRATIVE IMAGE
> Any form of negotiation on *non-nuclear issues *with the US is strictly prohibited. It prohibits any negotiations with the US, whether bilateral or multilateral with other countries’ participation before the American administration condemns the assassination of Brigadier General Qassem Soleimani.
> *Finally, the bill calls on governments to facilitate trade with Russia, China, Syria, Iraq, and Venezuela.*
> This happened after Iran announced that it was nearly ready to begin 20% uranium enrichment at the Fordo Nuclear Site, and that it seized a South Korean-flagged tanker for polluting the Persian Gulf.
> It is also in negotiations with South Korea to unlock nearly $9 billion in assets from Seoul.


It's nice and all, but they need to do legislation banning certain incorrect thinking inside the country and purge the mko insects first before being able to even hope to take on those objectives.
One cannot clean out the neighborhood without first clearing out the rats and roaches and scorpions and fleas from inside one's own house first.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Big WOW 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346624410820751365

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226921466001678336
An old tweet from McGurk.

Looks like Brett McGurk is back to Syria and Iraq.

Message is a hard stance on Turkey. Starting with S400 negotiations and extending it to troop withdrawal from Libya, Iraq and Syria.

Dream comes true for Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

nice interview. they talk about artesh involment in syria. i didn't know that artesh was that much involved. 

worth to watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346804244591079426

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raghfarm007

Portuguese health worker, 41, dies two days after getting Pfizer jab


Sonia Acevedo, 41, suffered a 'sudden death' on New Year's Day just 48 hours after receiving the jab. An autopsy is expected to take place later today or tomorrow.




www.dailymail.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## krash

WudangMaster said:


> My ip is being banned so I had to come in through a proxy. Seems like someone here doesn't like me. So if I disappear from the forum, somebody behind the scenes is bleeding and sore here...



That makes no sense. Your account would be banned before your IP address. You'd first be issued warnings and explicitly told that you are done here. It's probably an error. Unless you are using a second profile.

Raise the issue in GHQ and someone will help you out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

krash said:


> That makes no sense. Your account would be banned before your IP address. You'd first be issued warnings and explicitly told that you are done here. It's probably an error. Unless you are using a second profile.
> 
> Raise the issue in GHQ and someone will help you out.


I think it was a browser issue or something like that because it got fixed once I restarted pc and reset modem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Why are flights from uk not banned when the super strain became known?

*Iran reports first case of coronavirus variant*
The case was an Iranian arriving back to the country from the United Kingdom, Health Minister Saeed Namaki said on Tuesday.






Iran has officially recorded over 55,000 deaths and more than 1,255,000 infections since announcing its first cases in February last year [File: West Asia News Agency/Ali Khara/Reuters]
5 Jan 2021
Iran has reported its first case of a highly contagious coronavirus variant that emerged in the United Kingdom.
The case was an Iranian arriving back to the country from the UK, Health Minister Saeed Namaki said on Tuesday.
KEEP READING
Timeline: How the new coronavirus spreadTracking the new coronavirus strainsUK in ‘eye of the storm’ amid surging new coronavirus casesMass New Year party breaks up in France amid coronavirus fears
The announcement came the day Iran’s health ministry reported the country, the hardest hit by the coronavirus in the Middle East, had recorded its lowest daily death toll in nearly seven months.
“Unfortunately, we found the first case of the mutated British COVID-19 from a dear compatriot who had returned from England … and who was admitted to one of our private hospitals,” Namaki told state TV.
“We did not find any trace of this virus in the patient’s relatives.”
Health ministry spokeswoman Sima Sadat Lari told state TV that Iran had recorded 98 coronavirus deaths in the past 24 hours, its lowest figure since June 18.
The country has officially recorded 55,748 deaths and 1,255,620 infections since announcing its first cases in February last year.
In late December, Iran extended a night-time curfew to hundreds of lower-risk cities and towns in an effort to sustain a decline in the number of new coronavirus infections and deaths.
The curfew banned the use of private cars to reduce the level of contact between people.
In late December, Iran said it was due to start testing a domestically produced coronavirus vaccine on human subjects as the country continues to face difficulties in importing sufficient quantities of vaccines due to US sanctions.









Iran reports first case of coronavirus variant


The case was an Iranian arriving back to the country from the UK, Health Minister Saeed Namaki said on Tuesday.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philosopher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346906836805578755

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Philosopher said:


> View attachment 704176
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346906836805578755


EY VAY, WTF is this! 
mr dump forget about the US embassy in Baghdad being over run, one of the very centers of power of this country is being overrun by a dangerous rabble of heavily armed hillbilly barbarians!!!!
I would have imagined that security would have been so heavy as to not allow these savages to get that close. How is it that national guard isn't here but deployed earlier in the year to Portland or Seattle or wherever it was?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

WudangMaster said:


> EY VAY, WTF is this!
> mr dump forget about the US embassy in Baghdad being over run, one of the very centers of power of this country is being overrun by a dangerous rabble of heavily armed hillbilly barbarians!!!!
> I would have imagined that security would have been so heavy as to not allow these savages to get that close. How is it that national guard isn't here but deployed earlier in the year to Portland or Seattle or wherever it was?



Even though Biden will be sworn in, that will not cause these people to disappear into dust, they will still exist and the American society will continue to become a truly 50/50 divided society. What you're seeing here is the beginning of the end for them. One cannot envisage how such a society will continue to exist in the long run. 

On another important note, apparently America cannot even protect one of the most important buildings in its own capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Philosopher said:


> View attachment 704177
> 
> 
> View attachment 704176
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346906836805578755




Power to the people......
Free Amerikkka.....

Where is my vote??????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346565887751409664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346902954306117634
Iranian pre revolution flag among Trump supporters.

اگر هیلبیلی ها هم به بایدن رضایت دهند مردانی از دیار پارس ول کن نیستن​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Syria says Israel strikes again, several missiles downed by air defences: state TV


Israel struck targets in southern Syria on Wednesday in the third such attack in nearly 10 days, state TV reported as military defectors said the missiles targeted Iranian revolutionary guard bases.




uk.reuters.com


----------



## Philosopher



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Philosopher said:


> View attachment 704177
> 
> 
> View attachment 704176
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346906836805578755


wth did just happen while I was sleeeping?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Philosopher said:


> Even though Biden will be sworn in, that will not cause these people to disappear into dust, they will still exist and the American society will continue to become a truly 50/50 divided society. What you're seeing here is the beginning of the end for them. One cannot envisage how such a society will continue to exist in the long run.
> 
> On another important note, apparently America cannot even protect one of the most important buildings in its own capital.



Indeed, Trump may be leaving office very soon, that doesn't mean that his 10's of millions of supporters are disappeared. The country is on a warpath, perhaps in 10 years.


----------



## Raghfarm007

More reason why you shouldn´t take untested vaccines from big pharma:









Family calls for more research after young doctor left paralyzed in wake of taking Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine in Mexico


An investigation has been launched by public health authorities in Mexico after a young doctor was left paralyzed minutes after taking the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine. Her family have asked for more research to be carried out.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Leader says Iran will not import US or British vaccines:









واردات واکسن آمریکایی ممنوع است/غربی‌هاموظفند تحریم‌ها را بردارند


رهبر انقلاب با بیان اینکه ورود واکسن آمریکایی و انگلیسی ممنوع است، گفتند: اگر آمریکایی‌ها توانسته بودند واکسن تولید کنند این افتضاح کرونایی در کشورشان پیش نمی‌آمد.




www.mehrnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Raghfarm007 said:


> Leader says Iran will not import US or British vaccines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> واردات واکسن آمریکایی ممنوع است/غربی‌هاموظفند تحریم‌ها را بردارند
> 
> 
> رهبر انقلاب با بیان اینکه ورود واکسن آمریکایی و انگلیسی ممنوع است، گفتند: اگر آمریکایی‌ها توانسته بودند واکسن تولید کنند این افتضاح کرونایی در کشورشان پیش نمی‌آمد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mehrnews.com


Good! Now he should ban all kind of imports step by step! As long as we are dependent on the current “free market” they can destabilize us with made up BS excuses and sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

The way he is so *cold and “no care” *toward the JCPOA of 2015, it will be fun to see what will happen with the negotiations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> The way he is so *cold and “no care” *toward the JCPOA of 2015, it will be fun to see what will happen with the negotiations.


It depends on how much influence ms zarif and the green card mob has behind closed doors; remember she desperately wants to get back to her true love (john kerry) and will do anything to that end.

In all seriousness though, it's good that they are careful with any vaccine from abroad, especially those two. Has anyone noticed if the tweets from celebrities and others calling for the vaccines to be imported diminishing? I don't follow those things so I don't if the voices in Iran demanding the pfizer vaccine are still as loud now as before in light of the vaccine issues I've been seeing in news posted here. 
What surprises me is that these pfizer vaccines are supposed to be just the outer shell of the virus and not a half dead sample like the Iranian one so what's going on. Are the people getting sick from it catching actual corona or having other side effects from a vaccine ingredient?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

This recent Omid Dana videos raises a translation question for me:
In broad general terms how would you translate Etemad vs Etmeenan? In this videos' context, it seems there is always a motive involved in Etemad whereas competence is a factor in Etmeenan. Is this typically the case? Up till now, I always thought these words were interchangeable, but it seems there is some underlying contextual meaning involved in both.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Etemad = Trust
Etmeenan = certainty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RΛIDEN

WudangMaster said:


> It depends on how much influence ms zarif and the green card mob has behind closed doors; remember she desperately wants to get back to her true love (john kerry) and will do anything to that end.
> 
> In all seriousness though, it's good that they are careful with any vaccine from abroad, especially those two. Has anyone noticed if the tweets from celebrities and others calling for the vaccines to be imported diminishing? I don't follow those things so I don't if the voices in Iran demanding the pfizer vaccine are still as loud now as before in light of the vaccine issues I've been seeing in news posted here.
> What surprises me is that these pfizer vaccines are supposed to be just the outer shell of the virus and not a half dead sample like the Iranian one so what's going on. Are the people getting sick from it catching actual corona or having other side effects from a vaccine ingredient?



I do not know how the fragile, soon-to-be-a-relic Biden did not pass away after being shot with the same vaccine...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

WudangMaster said:


> It depends on how much influence ms zarif and the green card mob has behind closed doors; remember she desperately wants to get back to her true love (john kerry) and will do anything to that end.
> 
> In all seriousness though, it's good that they are careful with any vaccine from abroad, especially those two. Has anyone noticed if the tweets from celebrities and others calling for the vaccines to be imported diminishing? I don't follow those things so I don't if the voices in Iran demanding the pfizer vaccine are still as loud now as before in light of the vaccine issues I've been seeing in news posted here.
> What surprises me is that these pfizer vaccines are supposed to be just the outer shell of the virus and not a half dead sample like the Iranian one so what's going on. Are the people getting sick from it catching actual corona or having other side effects from a vaccine ingredient?


probably allergic reaction, the vaccine just like the Russian vaccine is rushed out and didn't passed the necessary tests .
this will happen every time you skim on safety

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Hack-Hook said:


> probably allergic reaction, the vaccine just like the Russian vaccine is rushed out and didn't passed the necessary tests .
> this will happen every time you skim on safety


That's what I was wondering about when the headlines are saying people getting sick; are they getting corona or experience some sort of reaction and it seems it's a reaction to a vaccine ingredient and the vaccine seems to be working. At least I hope so because that's the only one available to me, whenever it does become available.


RΛIDEN said:


> I do not know how the fragile, soon-to-be-a-relic Biden did not pass away after being shot with the same vaccine...


They get things that the vast majority of Americans will never ever have available to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

If you want to learn about why the pfizer vaccine is different to all other vaccines before, watch this short documentary:


----------



## Raghfarm007

Florida doctor’s death after COVID-19 vaccine under investigation


Questions remain in the death of a 56-year-old Miami Beach doctor who died Sunday, just a little over two weeks after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine,




www.google.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347615678153465856


----------



## Salmanov

It’s good chance if the deep state hate that orange mother fucker it will be good chance for Iran to eliminate him and pompeo with graham and Bolton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Iranitaakharin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347615678153465856



جواب این سوال بیشتر سیاسیه

غرب خیلی حساب کرده بود با دریچه واکسن هم فشار بیاره هم وجهه انسان دوستی بگیره و دشمنی که طی چهار سال ایجاد شده بود پاک کنه

میخواستن مثلا بگن ما واکسن میدیم و پول کره جنوبی رو هم کمکم توی دو سال ازاد میکنیم و در عوض شما غنی سازی بیست درصد رو بی خیال شین بیاییم پای میز

ایا دلیل علمی هم داره؟
بله
خروج ارز از کشوری که در دوازده مسیر واکسن سرمایه گذاری کرده و شش تا واکسن به جایی رسیدن

احتمال الوده بودن واکسن ها

غربی ها جا خوردن
انتظار نداشتن
غیرقابل پیشبینی بود


از ابتدای کرونا گفتیم واکسن سلاحه
و قدرت واکسن زیادتر و زیادتر هم میشه
*جنگ* *واکسن ها*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Iranitaakharin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347615678153465856




This is tota BS.
Where is the evidence?
Iran has been producing all its own vaccines for a long time.

The US, BRITAIN AND FRANCE cannot be trusted. Have people forgotten who was giving Saddam chemical weapons?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Lets buy vaccines from these scum.... who say the murder half a million Iraqi CHILDREN is worth it. Now they have become such humaniterians that they want to sell us vaccines:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

واکسن رو به کمپانی آوردیم با چه مشقتی و قیمتی

خودم زدم و دو روز بدن درد داشتم
پنجاه درصد کارمندانمون نمیزنن
حرف گوش نمیدن
داریم به زور کم کم مجبورشون میکنیم بزنن

واکسن نزدن یک پدیده غربیه نه شرقی​


----------



## WudangMaster

This might answer the question as to where Iran got samples of spike missiles (and who knows what else) to copy. They probably came in velvet lined cases with instruction manuals and all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Five refugee afghans killed while entering Turkey illegally. No coverage at all.

#چرا کشتید

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

we have to very carefull getting vaccines from other countries. in my opinion rahbar did the right thing to stop the import of vaccines to Iran. it's not only the fact that this vaccines are not tested the time they need (usualy vaccines need 12-15 years to be tested), but the more important reason is, that we don't know if the vaccines are not also for another purpose than corona. there are rumors (and also some evidence), that the vaccines bill gates used in africa and india (for diseases like ebola etc.) also had the purpose for birth control.
many women claimed the couldn't get pregnant anymore and doctors said that this was due the vaccines. from that time the melinda and bill gates foundation wasn't allowed to operate in few countries, who used the vaccines. 
i want to remind everyone that bill gates also talks about population reduction and control. there are some videos in the internet (when i have time i will look and posted them here) from years ago that he talks about this issue. 

and another thing i would like to remind everyone is that we bought blood from france many years back and it was infected with hiv. later investigation showed that the french company knew about this but still sold that to Iran. this has nothing to do with the corona virus and the vaccine, i only want to highlight that we can't rely on anyone except on ourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347850078644563969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347863439088168960

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hormuz

i just wanted to see some overseas military bases of some countries.
according wikipedia Iran has a military base in eritrae.
doeas someone know something about that and the purpose for a military base there. only thing comes in my mind is due the pirates.





__





List of countries with overseas military bases - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Who will get the first batch of vaccines:
- Medical staff
- High level politicians
- Military
- industrial staff and engineers

*Time matters*. It is important to start early but also note that you are injecting your most important people.

The chance of contaminated vaccines is low but it exists. It is very easy to do a *small scale biological attack.

Look who will get the fist batch of vaccine deep inside second strike capability:





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Ayatollah still can tweet? Trump supporters point fingers at Iran’s leader… just as he runs into trouble with platform too


Bemoaning Donald Trump’s Twitter ban, many of the US president’s supporters and other proponents of free speech have pointed fingers at messages from Iran’s leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, accusing the platform of double standards.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> Who will get the first batch of vaccines:
> - Medical staff
> - High level politicians
> - Military
> - industrial staff and engineers
> 
> *Time matters*. It is important to start early but also note that you are injecting your most important people.
> 
> The chance of contaminated vaccines is low but it exists. It is very easy to do a *small scale biological attack.
> 
> Look who will get the fist batch of vaccine deep inside second strike capability:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Even if original Pfizer vaccines are safe (some seriou doubts with Florida doctors death )...the imported Pfizer batches destined for iran can be tampered with to harm the population...there is a war going on and the enemy has proven that they play outside the rules of civilized people.

Great to see that leadership in iran is awake to the dangers...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> Even if original Pfizer vaccines are safe (some seriou doubts with Florida doctors death )...the imported Pfizer batches destined for iran can be tampered with to harm the population...there is a war going on and the enemy has proven that they play outside the rules of civilized people.
> 
> Great to see that leadership in iran is awake to the dangers...



*10*% of Israelis are vaccinated with a vaccine that they import. They make no shit yet.

*1*% of Americans are vaccinated despite their own superpower industry and wealth. This is despite a president was fucked up because of COVID-19.
He said my most important achievement was vaccine and will vaccinate as much as I can.

WHY only 1% for fucks sake?
WHY
Does that ring a bell?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Shawnee said:


> Five refugee afghans killed while entering Turkey illegally. No coverage at all.
> 
> #چرا کشتید


will bbc and voa now make program about turkish racism against afghans?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raghfarm007

Just a reminder for those who forgot abut the French openly asking to test vaccines on Africans:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xerxes22

@Hormuz I hope so. People often speculate about entities that can access this site. People shud be cautious at all times and try to keep anonymity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> i just wanted to see some overseas military bases of some countries.
> according wikipedia Iran has a military base in eritrae.
> doeas someone know something about that and the purpose for a military base there. only thing comes in my mind is due the pirates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries with overseas military bases - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I think there was a small thing during Ahmadinejad's time, not sure what the status is now. Useful for both piracy and a small but permanent base in the Red Sea. I think the IRGCN ship Saviz is now filling that role.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

WudangMaster said:


> I think there was a small thing during Ahmadinejad's time, not sure what the status is now. Useful for both piracy and a small but permanent base in the Red Sea. I think the IRGCN ship Saviz is now filling that role.



I think it was closed under Arabian coalition pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347481605984710658
Just for the video not the tweet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Intersting bit on the vaccines:





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_This is beautiful...what a great idea._

*Tehran’s Old Alleys Get New ‘Colourful’ Life*
*The ‘Colourful Alley’ is a project that seeks to breathe new life into the old alleys of the Iranian capital Tehran in collaboration with local residents. *

*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hormuz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347586006657208321

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348126200493989891

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348202730108628992

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348319572395487232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> _This is beautiful...what a great idea._
> 
> *Tehran’s Old Alleys Get New ‘Colourful’ Life*
> *The ‘Colourful Alley’ is a project that seeks to breathe new life into the old alleys of the Iranian capital Tehran in collaboration with local residents. *
> 
> *
> View attachment 705511
> View attachment 705512
> View attachment 705513
> View attachment 705514
> View attachment 705515
> *
> View attachment 705516


what kind of stupid idea is this ? the old alleys brings you back many decades or even centuries in some areas.. giving a nostalgic feeling. Which clown had the idea to pain it in clown colours?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

The colors a bit much for me too, but the concept is nice especially for some of the buildings that probably needed it. I would prefer more muted earth tones closer to what they would have looked when they were new. Or even traditional carpet motifs like the Herati or boteh or lotuses, etc or elaborate tile work patterns from Isfahan, but enlarged and with some modern creative twist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> what kind of stupid idea is this ? the old alleys brings you back many decades or even centuries in some areas.. giving a nostalgic feeling. Which clown had the idea to pain it in clown colours?


I agree that there isn't much harmony in the colors, but it's still better than having ugly, dirty, smoky, gray walls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

Every single person contributing to fight COVID is a hero in my book! God speed!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348347495391354885

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

نکته مهمی تو ذهنمه دوستان 

ما دیدیم فایزه هاشمی و احمدی نژاد وقتی از قدرت رانده شدند طرفدار ترامپ شدند مثل رجوی و معصومه علینژاد

تا اینجا مهم نیس

مهم اینه

مثل رجوی جاسوسی هم میکنن و ضربه هم میزنن
ما چن تا از اینها تا عمق امنیت داریم؟​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> نکته مهمی تو ذهنمه دوستان
> 
> ما دیدیم فایزه هاشمی و احمدی نژاد وقتی از قدرت رانده شدند طرفدار ترامپ شدند مثل رجوی و معصومه علینژاد
> 
> تا اینجا مهم نیس
> 
> مهم اینه
> 
> مثل رجوی جاسوسی هم میکنن و ضربه هم میزنن
> ما چن تا از اینها تا عمق امنیت داریم؟​


بیش از هزاران نفر. دست کم تمامی دار و دسته رفسنجانی که خودش یه لیست بلند هست. هر کاری هم برای منافعشون می کنند. بیشتر اصلاح طلبان همگی از نیروهای خیلی انقلابی بودن یک روزی. خیلی هاشون که از سر منفعت و بادی به هر جهت بودن تغییر کردن، اما خیلی هاشون وقتی دیدن هیچ کس براش دیدگاهشون مهم نیست و هیچ اثرگذاری ندارن زاویه پیدا کردن

پرسش همینجاست که چرا خیلی از خودی های دستگاه با سیستم تا این اندازه زاویه پیدا می کنن. یکیش این هست که سیستم از نظر داخلی به هیچ وجه انعطاف پذیر نیست (نمونه اش مشکل حجاب که الان رو اعصاب بیشتر مردم شهرهای بزرگ کشور هست). یکی دیگش این هست که خیلی از همین بزرگان بچه هاشون اون ور دارن زندگی می کنند و تعارض منافع دارن و می ترسن اگه روابط ما با اون ور بدتر بشه بچه های ظریف تر از گلشون اون ور براشون مشکل پیش بیاد

خیلی از انقلاب ها که از طبقه محروم و کم سواد جامعه شکل گرفتند پس از یه مدتی مانند ما شدن چون طبقه افراد بنیانگذار دچار دگرگونی شده. افرادی که یه زمانی جز محروم ترین طبقات جامعه ایرانی بودن و حتی روزی 3 نوبت غذا نمی تونستند بخورن پس از انقلاب تو لوکس ترین جاهای تهران می نشینند. طبیعی هست که دیگه اون اندیشه ها رو نخواهند داشت. آدم هر چه رفاهش بیشتر بشه رفاه طلبیش هم بیشتر می شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> بیش از هزاران نفر. دست کم تمامی دار و دسته رفسنجانی که خودش یه لیست بلند هست. هر کاری هم برای منافعشون می کنند. بیشتر اصلاح طلبان همگی از نیروهای خیلی انقلابی بودن یک روزی. خیلی هاشون که از سر منفعت و بادی به هر جهت بودن تغییر کردن، اما خیلی هاشون وقتی دیدن هیچ کس براش دیدگاهشون مهم نیست و هیچ اثرگذاری ندارن زاویه پیدا کردن
> 
> پرسش همینجاست که چرا خیلی از خودی های دستگاه با سیستم تا این اندازه زاویه پیدا می کنن. یکیش این هست که سیستم از نظر داخلی به هیچ وجه انعطاف پذیر نیست (نمونه اش مشکل حجاب که الان رو اعصاب بیشتر مردم شهرهای بزرگ کشور هست). یکی دیگش این هست که خیلی از همین بزرگان بچه هاشون اون ور دارن زندگی می کنند و تعارض منافع دارن و می ترسن اگه روابط ما با اون ور بدتر بشه بچه های ظریف تر از گلشون اون ور براشون مشکل پیش بیاد
> 
> خیلی از انقلاب ها که از طبقه محروم و کم سواد جامعه شکل گرفتند پس از یه مدتی مانند ما شدن چون طبقه افراد بنیانگذار دچار دگرگونی شده. افرادی که یه زمانی جز محروم ترین طبقات جامعه ایرانی بودن و حتی روزی 3 نوبت غذا نمی تونستند بخورن پس از انقلاب تو لوکس ترین جاهای تهران می نشینند. طبیعی هست که دیگه اون اندیشه ها رو نخواهند داشت. آدم هر چه رفاهش بیشتر بشه رفاه طلبیش هم بیشتر می شه​




وقتی میگیم باید در سطح فقرا زندگی کنن سر و کله بعضی پیدا میشه و میگن چرا انتظار داری نون خشک بخورن؟
حسودیت میشه؟

نه من نه کاره ای ام و نه کس و کارم کاره ای ان
اگه ببر بازی کنن مردم تحمل نمیکنن سختی هارو
برای همین میگم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Biden deputies are getting placed. Two important ones:

*Wendy Sherman* deputy for Secretary of the state being lead by Anthony *Blinken*. Note they are both Jewish.

I oppose the simple thought that a Jewish nominee is simply less American and more Israeli than a Christian one. Sherman is a bad choice for Israel but Christian Pompeo is better.

Jon Finer will be deputy national security advisor.

An old video of Finer:


----------



## Shawnee

More fun with Evangelical preacher Kenneth Copeland:
دعای کرونا

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Trump supporter and CEO of mypillow company pushes for COVID-19 cure Oleandrin, another Mostaan 
Supported by politician Ben Carson 

خرزهرهOleander

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

*بهترین فرصت برای انتقام آمریکا از ژن ایرانی!*
به گزارش مشرق، مالک شریعتی، نماینده مجلس در واکنش به اظهارات شرمن و ترامپ درباره ایران در توییتر نوشت:
وندی شرمن دمکرات: "فریب" بخشی از ژن ایرانی است.
ترامپ جمهوریخواه: ایرانی ها یک "ملت تروریست" هستند.
تزریق واکسن کرونا آلوده به کل مردم ایران، بهترین فرصت برای انتقام آمریکا، انگلیس و فرانسه از ژن ایرانی بود که رهبر انقلاب راهش را بستند.
باید از این اقدام راهبردی رهبرم تشکر کنم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

CIA spy chief: William Burns
Very well known to everybody. Biden will be close to Obama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

This is only the start! I promise everyone here that the postures in this picture will be very common upcoming decades!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348735825106919425

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

From a few days ago, the Houthis shot down a Turkish reconnaissance drone operated by the Saudis









Yemen: Ansar Allah posted a video that allegedly shows the destruction of Saudi Arabia's Vestel Karayel drone in the skies of al-Mahashima region in Al Jawf province Al Jawf Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.live


Yemen: Ansar Allah posted a video that allegedly shows the destruction of Saudi Arabia's Vestel Karayel drone in the skies of al-Mahashima region in Al Jawf province. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





*Yemen: Ansar Allah posted a video that allegedly shows the destruction of Saudi Arabia's Vestel Karayel drone in the skies of al-Mahashima region in Al Jawf province*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346877362114351105

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

It just occurred to me that some of the cash that Javid-Nam Soleimani supposedly transported to Gaza ended up in the meth pipes of idf troops. 
So next time the low life cannibals on tv bark about cash going to Gaza, at least part of that cash is facilitating a good time for idf personnel while also acquiring reliable weapons for Hamas from a very easy and convenient source, the idf itself. 
In summary: Iranian cash smuggled to Gaza is buying advanced israli & American weaponry for Hama while also making idf into a fun place. I would love to believe that this was pre planned as part of a master strategy by Iran, but these very unusual circumstances seem to be more emergent than anything. I don't think anyone would ever seen this happening when they were working hard to transfer cash to Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*The PIG is dead.. *Sheldon Adelson dead at 87
*wanted and asked the US to drop a nuclear bomb on Iran.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Pompeo claims Al-Qaeda has new home base in Iran, but doesn’t provide evidence


US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo has claimed, without providing any hard evidence, that the Islamic terrorist organization Al-Qaeda has established a new base in Iran.




www.rt.com





*Pompeo claims Al-Qaeda has new home base in Iran, but doesn’t provide evidence *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349018857067991046

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Sina-1 said:


> Every single person contributing to fight COVID is a hero in my book! God speed!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348347495391354885


Good luck to Iranian brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Surenas

*Chilling threat sent to air traffic controllers vowing revenge for killing of Iranian general is under investigation*

Multiple air traffic controllers in New York heard a chilling threat Monday in audio obtained exclusively by CBS News: "We are flying a plane into the Capitol on Wednesday. Soleimani will be avenged."

The threat refers to Qassem Soleimani, the Iranian general killed last year in a U.S. drone strike ordered by President Trump. It was made on the one-year anniversary of Soleimani's death, for which Iranian officials have long vowed revenge.

It's unclear who sent the threat. While the government does not believe the warning of an attack is credible, it is being investigated as a breach of aviation frequencies, CBS News has learned. 

Sources told CBS News that the Pentagon and other agencies were briefed Tuesday about the digitized voice recording. The sources said they believe the threat was designed to suggest hitting the Capitol on the same day Congress is set to count the Electoral College results. 









Chilling threat sent to air traffic controllers vowing revenge for killing of Iranian general is under investigation


"We are flying a plane into the Capitol on Wednesday. Solemani will be avenged," the threat said.




www.cbsnews.com





They got so spooked because of this that, when those Trump hillbillies stormed Capitol Hill last week, some immediately thought of the Iranians as the culprits. 

*GOP Sen. Susan Collins thought the mostly white pro-Trump mob that stormed the Capitol was 'the Iranians' at first*

Republican Sen. Susan Collins of Maine, a member of the Senate Intelligence Committee, in a new op-ed said she initially thought "the Iranians" were attacking when a mostly white, pro-Trump mob descended upon the Capitol on January 6. 

"My first thought was that the Iranians had followed through on their threat to strike the Capitol, but a police officer took over the podium and explained that violent demonstrators had breached the entire perimeter of the Capitol and were inside," Collins wrote in the Bangor Daily News. 









GOP Sen. Susan Collins thought the mostly white pro-Trump mob that stormed the Capitol was 'the Iranians' at first


It was no secret that pro-Trump extremist groups were planning to come to the Capitol and potentially engage in violence on January 6.




www.businessinsider.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Surenas said:


> *Chilling threat sent to air traffic controllers vowing revenge for killing of Iranian general is under investigation*
> 
> Multiple air traffic controllers in New York heard a chilling threat Monday in audio obtained exclusively by CBS News: "We are flying a plane into the Capitol on Wednesday. Soleimani will be avenged."
> 
> The threat refers to Qassem Soleimani, the Iranian general killed last year in a U.S. drone strike ordered by President Trump. It was made on the one-year anniversary of Soleimani's death, for which Iranian officials have long vowed revenge.
> 
> It's unclear who sent the threat. While the government does not believe the warning of an attack is credible, it is being investigated as a breach of aviation frequencies, CBS News has learned.
> 
> Sources told CBS News that the Pentagon and other agencies were briefed Tuesday about the digitized voice recording. The sources said they believe the threat was designed to suggest hitting the Capitol on the same day Congress is set to count the Electoral College results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling threat sent to air traffic controllers vowing revenge for killing of Iranian general is under investigation
> 
> 
> "We are flying a plane into the Capitol on Wednesday. Solemani will be avenged," the threat said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got so spooked because of this that, when those Trump hillbillies stormed Capitol Hill last week, some immediately thought of the Iranians as the culprits.
> 
> *GOP Sen. Susan Collins thought the mostly white pro-Trump mob that stormed the Capitol was 'the Iranians' at first*
> 
> Republican Sen. Susan Collins of Maine, a member of the Senate Intelligence Committee, in a new op-ed said she initially thought "the Iranians" were attacking when a mostly white, pro-Trump mob descended upon the Capitol on January 6.
> 
> "My first thought was that the Iranians had followed through on their threat to strike the Capitol, but a police officer took over the podium and explained that violent demonstrators had breached the entire perimeter of the Capitol and were inside," Collins wrote in the Bangor Daily News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP Sen. Susan Collins thought the mostly white pro-Trump mob that stormed the Capitol was 'the Iranians' at first
> 
> 
> It was no secret that pro-Trump extremist groups were planning to come to the Capitol and potentially engage in violence on January 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com


Chi begam digeh, there are inbred mongoloids far more retarded than this creature in the highest levels of this country's government...
vay vay vay vay vay...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Dawg days are coming:
European leaders refuse to meet with Pompeo.









Mike Pompeo cancels Europe trip after officials decline to meet with him


Extraordinary snub to Washington came days after storming of Capitol, which stunned many US allies




www.independent.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Xerxes22

Shawnee said:


> Dawg days are coming:
> European leaders refuse to meet with Pompeo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Pompeo cancels Europe trip after officials decline to meet with him
> 
> 
> Extraordinary snub to Washington came days after storming of Capitol, which stunned many US allies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk


Fat pompooo did the unthinkable at his end of days. He accuses Al qaeda of having base in Iran now. Iran is the main hunter of Al qaeda. These morons are trying the old trick of tying ALQ with countries. The problem is Iran is different then those banana countries. But it shows the ignorance and audacity of Fat Pompoo. I think he has finally validated a missile up his A-hole for making that statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

And again....lack of any response from IR is extremely strange. 









Israel launches major air strikes on Iran-linked targets in Syria


Israel launched an air attack against Iranian-linked targets in Syria near the main border crossing to Iraq in the early hours of Wednesday, one of the biggest strikes yet in a campaign that has escalated in the Trump administration's final weeks.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> And again....lack of any response from IR is extremely strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel launches major air strikes on Iran-linked targets in Syria
> 
> 
> Israel launched an air attack against Iranian-linked targets in Syria near the main border crossing to Iraq in the early hours of Wednesday, one of the biggest strikes yet in a campaign that has escalated in the Trump administration's final weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



*No deterrence.........More attacks....simple logic. my guess,..response will come any time after Trump is gone.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> *No deterrence.........More attacks....simple logic. my guess,..response will come any time after Trump is gone.*


Why even wait till Trump is gone or not ? Is IR that scared of him ? This is very ridiculous

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348610402578538501


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> And again....lack of any response from IR is extremely strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel launches major air strikes on Iran-linked targets in Syria
> 
> 
> Israel launched an air attack against Iranian-linked targets in Syria near the main border crossing to Iraq in the early hours of Wednesday, one of the biggest strikes yet in a campaign that has escalated in the Trump administration's final weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



This was the most extensive attack in around 2 years ever since the last one back in 2018 which was also quite comprehensive. They conducted a SEAD operation several days beforehand. 

Only two explanations for this that I can possibly live with (well not really, I'm just grasping at straws here tbh). Either Iran has mastered the art of moving, hiding, disguising and decoying its real assets in Syria in order to blunt any Israeli operations coupled with a decent early warning system/method that allows for most/many of the assets being targeted to be moved to "safer" areas: or Iran is not willing to defend itself in Syria (or Iraq for that matter) because it can easily replace (I guess) the assets being destroyed and they don't want to invite even larger strikes on their forces because, well...they're afraid?

I'm done with the whole "don't touch Iran, we'll raise Haifa and Tel-Aviv" bullshit, clearly they're blowing smoke up our assess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

aryobarzan said:


> *No deterrence.........More attacks....simple logic. my guess,..response will come any time after Trump is gone.*



I just don't know what to even say anymore lol, I'm utterly defeated in this matter. So I'll just vent again, sorry brother  

This is a stretch imo, the level of damage incurred by Iran would necessitate quite the comprehensive retaliatory response that Zionist-Beden probably wont stand for. Ball really is in Iran's court all things considered, but the damage done to Iran's image is near irreparable. Simply too many "mistakes", assassinations and strikes on Iranian assets at home (espionage/sabotage) and abroad to just explain them away. 

I get the sobering feeling we've been lied to, at least to some degree and that Israel might be _(god I can't believe I'm saying this.....)_, too big a fish for Iran to fry. 

P.S.: Let us not forgot just how utterly anal these American politicians are when it comes to Israel's security (bought out/ideologically driven radicals). That little Bagel-enclave is practically the 51st state...I'm not even kidding...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Blue In Green said:


> This was the most extensive attack in around 2 years ever since the last one back in 2018 which was also quite comprehensive. They conducted a SEAD operation several days beforehand.
> 
> Only two explanations for this that I can possibly live with (well not really, I'm just grasping at straws here tbh). Either Iran has mastered the art of moving, hiding, disguising and decoying its real assets in Syria in order to blunt any Israeli operations coupled with a decent early warning system/method that allows for most/many of the assets being targeted to be moved to "safer" areas: or Iran is not willing to defend itself in Syria (or Iraq for that matter) because it can easily replace (I guess) the assets being destroyed and they don't want to invite even larger strikes on their forces because, well...they're afraid?
> 
> I'm done with the whole "don't touch Iran, we'll raise Haifa and Tel-Aviv" bullshit, clearly they're blowing smoke up our assess.



I do not have any news more than published articles and pictures. Yet, I know one thing for sure:

- Mullahs do not hide their martyrs. If anything they may increase it but not decrease it. They have ceremonial for any Iranian, Pakistani or Afghanistani. The level of ceremonies have been extremely limited the last two years.

That makes me suspicious if the Syrians were hit only.
I see a pattern in these attacks:
- Local random Twitter accounts reporting blasts.
- SOHR reporting casualties of Iranian militia. Usually around 15.
- OSINT pictures!!
- No ceremonial in Iran for any militia of any nationality.


Something does not add up. These militia have families and will not tolerate being hidden without excellent ceremonial of a martyr and proper heroic coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Blue In Green said:


> I get the sobering feeling we've been lied to, at least to some degree and that Israel might be _(god I can't believe I'm saying this.....)_, too big a fish for Iran to fry.
> 
> P.S.: Let us not forgot just how utterly anal these American politicians are when it comes to Israel's security (bought out/ideologically driven radicals). That little Bagel-enclave is practically the 51st state...I'm not even kidding...



Neither side can do to each other what they claim they can do unless it's an armageddon throw down. 
Also those evil parasitic insects are not the 51st state, they are far above that and this goyim nation has been hijacked by them like a virus to bleed and die for them to the rest of time. 
A conflict with them for Iran would require a fight with the brainless roided goyim as well. Notice that israhell would never put itself in danger regarding America vs. North Korea or any other conflict between the US and another country outside ME region as it doesn't see it as a partnership so much as a privilege for the American gentile nation to serve their chosen "people" masters in tel aviv; in such an arrangement the US will drop everything for israhell but NOT the other way around!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> Welcome back commenting today.
> 
> At least this attack brought you back here. I did not see you around when they captured the SK ship.


Perhaps you have to take out that hezzie head out of the mullah and look better ? 





__





South Korea sends forces to strait of Hormuz


South Korea is not the weakest country in east asia and probably the biggest deterence against China and the chinese know this much. South Korea is the honey-badger of East Asia smaller then china yes but can bag a punch ah, Yes it is. China and Japan know that. SK is a Cosmic power (Sk top 1...



defence.pk


----------



## Shawnee

Dariush the Great said:


> Perhaps you have to take out that hezzie head out of the mullah and look better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea sends forces to strait of Hormuz
> 
> 
> South Korea is not the weakest country in east asia and probably the biggest deterence against China and the chinese know this much. South Korea is the honey-badger of East Asia smaller then china yes but can bag a punch ah, Yes it is. China and Japan know that. SK is a Cosmic power (Sk top 1...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



Somebody who barely makes a military comment, or writes some positive informative comments on Iran, is here almost only to post “why don’t you attack US, why don’t you attack Israel?”

Ok, join the ranks of Alqiada and attack US. Mullahs are too coward for you.

You say you are a patriot. Go do some positive work or research for your country. Nagging about it will not help you.

I have had the harshest critics on this forum about Khamenei by far. And you know what. I commented from Iran with no filtershekan.

Yet Khamenei is not coward. Somebody who threatens to kill top Trump officials while still in power is not a coward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

@Dariush the Great @Shawnee

I have the utmost respect for so many of our members here on PDF given all the shit we've been through but let's try and remain somewhat objective here guys.

Like I said so in the past, and I only say so for our own mental health and self-esteem. We must come to terms with the *possible reality *that what Iran has said (IRGC generals specifically) might have been an over-exaggeration of certain capabilities especially when it comes to actually *carrying out *threats against Israel and America where it matters most. Real world evidence would point, resolutely might I add, that Israel has presented an over-match against Iran in the region and they're not even going full-tilt. Granted, Iran hasn't even openly responded yet to *any *Israeli aggressions, but the point still stands. We are dealing with the foremost air-power in the region backed up by thousands of American satellites providing constant up-to-date intel/reconnaissance on anything even remotely related to Iran in the region. The battle was never going to be easy, but this current conversation was going to be unavoidable. We must reconcile with ourselves at least to some degree, the key here is introspection.

At some point Iran will need to respond against Israel come hell or high-water, and if that day truly doesn't come then Iran's military is dead to me (I won't waste my time reading a new article about some drone or missile or radar when I know the people operating aren't all that professional or worth their weight in salt) . This current paradigm of Israel literally conducting 100s or raids a year against the same sites, over and over and over again must be stopped. If they want a war, then by god give em' one and count heads later. How much more humiliation, ridicule, embarrassment, incompetence, assassinations, sabotage, strikes on Iranian assets etc., can Iranians physically take before responding? Are Iranians *THAT *desperate for sanctions relief that they'll outright sell their dignity and humility for some more food and money? On this point, I fully blame the government and leaders for not following-through on their grandiose claims. Idk just how much "abarroo" Iran has lost but if it had a tangible amount, it would immense....

Now I will freely admit that I'm not the smartest person on PDF, I'm not the most liked, nor do my posts really carry much weight and I do feel like I rant a lot and this puts a lot of people off (sorry, I only mean the best) but what has transpired these past 6-7 years has amounted to nothing other than a total humiliation show for Iran in certain key areas. We have to be real with ourselves about what can expect coming out of Iran, these leaders don't seem nearly as capable or professional (military specifically) as they portray themselves to be.....


I think we as members need a heart-to-heart, we need to hear each other out and come to terms with this sad reality. Be respectful, kind and open to all perspectives since I know we all have the best interests in mind when it comes to Iran.


If patience is truly key here, then okay.... I'll fully concede on that front. If Iran really does want to just "wait it out" (whatever that means in this context). Then so be it..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> @Dariush the Great @Shawnee
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said so in the past, and I only say so for our own mental health and self-esteem. We must come to terms with the *possible reality *that what Iran has said (IRGC generals specifically) might have been an over-exaggeration of certain capabilities especially when it comes to actually *carrying out *threats against Israel and America where it matters most.


BG jaan, this is what we are saying for the past years but it falls on deaf ears. When you got a big mouth you have to back it up with pure action otherwise people will start to question it.. like we are doing. Dariush.. centuries ago made this statement

*May Ahuramazda protect this country from a (hostile) army, from famine, from the Lie *

We are not facing a hostile army at our borders, nor are we suffering from widespread famine. But what we are suffering from is LIE.. LIE and LIE in the name of fake phony resistance. Israel is growing stronger by the day and Palestine looks far from liberated, 4+ decades after that slogan. If IR is accepting to take it in the *** without any screams then very well, but do not put out laughable statements about destroying this, doing that while (ex) IR officials are busy investing money in the same country they shouting death to and stealing Iranian national wealth.

We will hold liars accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Blue In Green said:


> Like I said so in the past, and I only say so for our own mental health and self-esteem. We must come to terms with the *possible reality *that what Iran has said (IRGC generals specifically) might have been an over-exaggeration of certain capabilities especially when it comes to actually *carrying out *threats against Israel and America where it matters most. Real world evidence would point, resolutely might I add, that Israel has presented an over-match against Iran in the region and they're not even going full-tilt.



At the same, we shouldn't overdramatize things so quickly.

Iran has been exaggerating its capabilities to some extent, but that doesn't lay at the heart of the problem here.

The possible reality is that Iran has over-extended and is comparatively weak in the Syrian theatre. Such possible conclusions shouldn't be generalized or bring about notions of defeatism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Dariush the Great said:


> BG jaan, this is what we are saying for the past years but it falls on deaf ears. When you got a big mouth you have to back it up with pure action otherwise people will start to question it.. like we are doing. Dariush.. centuries ago made this statement
> 
> *May Ahuramazda protect this country from a (hostile) army, from famine, from the Lie *
> 
> We are not facing a hostile army at our borders, nor are we suffering from widespread famine. But what we are suffering from is LIE.. LIE and LIE in the name of fake phony resistance. Israel is growing stronger by the day and Palestine looks far from liberated, 4+ decades after that slogan. If IR is accepting to take it in the *** without any screams then very well, but do not put out laughable statements about destroying this, doing that while (ex) IR officials are busy investing money in the same country they shouting death to and stealing Iranian national wealth.
> 
> We will hold liars accountable.



I don't think you know what the concept of _Druj _in Zoroastrianism means. It doesn't refer to our modern definition of lying; it refers to following the path of evilness. A lack of righteousness.

If you believe that Iran's path of resistance is righteous, it couldn't possibly suffer from the Lie.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Surenas said:


> I don't think you know what the concept of _Druj _in Zoroastrianism means. It doesn't refer to our modern definition of lying; it refers to following the path of evilness. A lack of righteousness.
> 
> If you believe that Iran's path of resistance is righteous, it couldn't possibly suffer from the Lie.


Yes, because lying had a totally different meaning in Zoroastrianism and they had put it in such a specific way so hezzie goons 25 centuries later could bend it for their own political purpose.

What kind of resistance ? Getting airstriked the f out every 2 weeks or so yet blaring allah akbar rahe ghods az karbala ?


----------



## Amaa'n

I have banned few members from the thread as they were just reporting each other & flamebaiting. 
Once i have reviewed the reports & they have been actioned, members will be allowed to reply in thread again....


----------



## Surenas

Dariush the Great said:


> Yes, because lying had a totally different meaning in Zoroastrianism and they had put it in such a specific way so hezzie goons 25 centuries later could bend it for their own political purpose.
> 
> What kind of resistance ? Getting airstriked the f out every 2 weeks or so yet blaring allah akbar rahe ghods az karbala ?



You invoke a concept without truly grasping its meaning. And that is a shame considering the fact that you are an Iranian.

Russian strategist Alexander Dugin did a much better job of explaining these concepts. I'll quote:

*Alexander Dugin: Iran in anticipation of the (end) of the Light*

''But Iran’s difference is that the war, which is the fate of the Persians, is conceived as ” _light_ “, as the “war of Light”, and this makes it unique. “Light War”, unlike all other types of wars, is _not conducted in the name of victory_ . This is not competition and competition in force in the struggle for some concrete palpable fruits – lands, territories, cities, strategic positions, the ability to rule peoples or have values. In this war, quite different forces participate, which build a fundamentally different symmetry, a different structure of the cosmos and value systems. Light Iranians understand in a very special way – _in Iranian_ . Light – the old-raion * rauxana, the Avestan raoxna, the Parthian rosn (from the Indo-European * louksno, * leuks) – for the Iranian there is the _subtle power of truth_ , a kind of visible and tangible Good. Light has no functionality, _precedes_ any value. On the contrary, this or that thing acquires value insofar as it is _involved_ in the elements of Light. We can say that the Iranians are the people of the _worshipers_ , and that determines everything in their culture and their identity.

[...]


This is the essence of the “light war”: victory in it can not be achieved at any cost. The Army of Light must always be an army of pure spirit, pure thought, the _army of Idea_ . Therefore, a paradoxical situation develops: the light power capable of _creating the_ world is not capable of _protecting it_ before the forces of Darkness, who are eager to spoil it. Rather able, but until some time. When the armies of Darkness use all the tricks of low strategies, lies and deceit, the armies of Light are sometimes powerless – they can not and do not want to back away from the purity of their own nature. So the ethics of war and victory gradually develop _into the metaphysics of martyrdom and witnessing_. It is better _to lose_ with the Light than to _win_ with the Darkness: this is the main rule of the “light war”; The most important is not the result, but the steadfastness in affirming the truth and the firm adherence to its laws.

In Iranian culture, the “light war” can not but end in the victory of the forces of Light, but this victory will be achieved only _after_ the test is fulfilled. Warriors of Light – the souls of people, more precisely, the souls of the Iranians – descend from the heavenly country and fight against the warriors of Darkness: not for victory, but for justice, simply because they do not want and can not otherwise. Victory is a seal set under the fullness of the deeds of those who _think and act_ on the side of the Light. The Iranians expect it, they want to bring it closer, they believe in it, but I know that it is impossible to hurry its approach. The cup of “light war” must be drunk to the end. Otherwise, the victory will be postponed again and again.''









Alexander Dugin: Iran in anticipation of the (end) of the Light


Iran is not just a country, and Iranians are not just people. This is the greatest civilization of antiquity and modernity, playing a huge, sometimes leading role in the multidimensional dialogue o…




4threvolutionarywar.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Surenas said:


> At the same, we shouldn't overdramatize things so quickly.
> 
> Iran has been exaggerating its capabilities to some extent, but that doesn't lay at the heart of the problem here.
> 
> The possible reality is that Iran has over-extended and is comparatively weak in the Syrian theatre. Such possible conclusions shouldn't be generalized or bring about notions of defeatism.


I was thinking of the US's experience in Vietnam and both sides were taking major hit in some nasty fire fights. Iran is operating outside its borders and not at these distances since centuries and so it is limited and going to be taking some serious hits; how many hits depends on the overall resolve. Also, it is very difficult to justify escalating with israhell and the US over actions in Syria that could endanger the mainland. There are options that can only be used if the mainland is attacked and not due to hits Iran has taken in battlefields outside the borders. The all options are on the table rhetoric has been thrown out, but that is very far from meaning that Iran can also operate in the region without getting hit in those remote battlefields, even America was taking some serious heat from Vietcong/NVA in the immediate battlefield of Vietnam. Point being that there are losses that Iran seems willing to absorb in order to carry out certain objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

WudangMaster said:


> I was thinking of the US's experience in Vietnam and both sides were taking major hit in some nasty fire fights. Iran is operating outside its borders and not at these distances since centuries and so it is limited and going to be taking some serious hits; how many hits depends on the overall resolve. Also, it is very difficult to justify escalating with israhell and the US over actions in Syria that could endanger the mainland. There are options that can only be used if the mainland is attacked and not due to hits Iran has taken in battlefields outside the borders. The all options are on the table rhetoric has been thrown out, but that is very far from meaning that Iran can also operate in the region without getting hit in those remote battlefields, even America was taking some serious heat from Vietcong/NVA in the immediate battlefield of Vietnam. Point being that there are losses that Iran seems willing to absorb in order to carry out certain objectives.



Some of us here suffer from delusions of grandeur; the idea that based on our imperial history we should steamroll every adversary.

But every imperial dynasty in Iranian history - even the Achaemenids - at some point encountered their geographical and logistical limits.

Imagine the outcry if this forum existed when we, whether under the Achaemenids or the Sassanids, stumbled upon military defeats that at times costed tens of thousands of Iranian casualties. We shouldn't be overly dramatic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

@Blue In Green ...this little bit that i write is more geared towards you since I know you are sincere in your thoughts . ...My reply to you is ..all is good..relax ..and here is why:
Lets start with looking into what " the Enemy" sees:

Pesky Iranians finally at their border. Digging..building...bringing boxes and boxes of stuff. unable to stop it.

A strange Army taking shape close by... has many members from all over..not afraid to die.(shocking to them !!!)

Syrians talking about taking Golan back! (these are not the same Syrian they are used to see!!)

Far away this country called Iran is hell bent on their destruction and getting stronger by the day!!! they do not behave as other "arab" enemies did.!..can not calculate!

Their anchor in life the great US of A in turmoil and floating on Corona talking about leaving the area.

unable to control the events and like a wounded animal they trash around...doing things that have no real value except "Optics" for home audience and few terrified neighbours. Killing a scientist dropping few bombs here and there..sounds great (if true!) but has no value...does not change *"FACTS ON GROUND"* the other side continous the digging and the boxes keep coming.

So that is the big picture...now the small picture and yes Iran needs to balance the accounts at some point...that point is getting ever closer with your "Orange Baboon" being tossed out. Why wait why not today.... are they cowards...are they afraid of the Baboon..Yes they better be afraid..the baboon is crazy and has a big knife...he will kill you and kill himself if you get into a fight with him...The Enemy who runs the baboon knows that..they want this fight now...the next guy will think twice before getting into a fight.

So Relax...My analysis tells me you will not be disappointed...keep the popcorn handy!..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Real world evidence would point, resolutely might I add, that Israel has presented an over-match against Iran in the region and they're not even going full-tilt. Granted, Iran hasn't even openly responded yet to *any *Israeli aggressions, but the point still stands.



If we haven't responded by now, I promise we never will.

Also, I don't believe it is fair to say Israel has resolutely over-matched Iran. Iranians are positioned far away from our mainland, that cannot be easily supported or supplied with the types of heavy weapons required to keep them safe. We are certainly overextended in Syria and the price to pay is casualties as we are not logistically in a position to complete a protective air-zone near the Golan, that being said I don't think that means Iran is not capable technologically of doing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

@Dariush the Great @Shawnee please behave and no personal attacks against eachother - both of you are allowed back on the thread --


----------



## WudangMaster

I am shocked as to how disgusting this fahesheh hashemi or fazelab rafsanjani or what ever this disgusting skank calls herself is. Now I see why the father was condemned by everyone under the sun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Surenas said:


> At the same, we shouldn't overdramatize things so quickly.
> 
> Iran has been exaggerating its capabilities to some extent, but that doesn't lay at the heart of the problem here.
> 
> The possible reality is that Iran has over-extended and is comparatively weak in the Syrian theatre. Such possible conclusions shouldn't be generalized or bring about notions of defeatism.



Fair enough, I respect this position (and sentimentally I want to take this perspective as my own but I can't for now). The issue I have is two-fold, one is rhetoric and the other is humility.

I can reference the literal hundreds (not even exaggerating here) strikes on Iranian assets all over Syria and some in Iraq that lends credence to the bleak reality in which Iran is facing a military power (Israel) that is so capable and operates so freely that it's almost difficult in determining whether Iran is 'winning' against it, or losing. I guess some of my frustration is due in part to Iran's own reticence in not disclosing its material losses abroad (of which we can only speculate to the actual extent of the damage). But the evidence from so many...and I mean so many satellite pictures shows that Israel is destroying Iranian/Iranian related assets left, right and center:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349697371559620608 so, naturally for me it's very hard to see how one can gleam anything positive from this where pure military related matters are concerned.

Moreover, we're dealing with an increasingly aggressive Israeli state that has pushed Iran farther and farther than ever before in the past and has come to realize (based on Iran's inaction) that they can get away with *a lot. *Also, due directly to Trump's Zionist-orientated regime, Israel enjoys a new level of influence in America that they've never really had before. We already know that Americans are more than willing to get down on their worthless knees and suck from the Jewish-tit of Israel for cash and hollow dreams of "god, Jesus, the holy land and democracy" but these past ~5 years have rung in a completely new degree of groveling. So exactly how is Iran going to deal with Israel when it (Iran) chooses to do to nothing in favor of 'waiting' or "you better not attack us, or we will raise Haifa and Tel-Aviv". It's just too much, I can no longer simply accept that Iran is biding its time...waiting for the opportune moment to strike back. There is literally no guarantee Iran's future "strike back" will help its current loss of deterrence. In-fact, (god help me...) Iran needs to do something SOONER rather than later. Waiting will only make the issue worse....

look.....heart on my sleeve....this all comes off as a showboating, half-cocked lie that isn't backed up by anything that can help substantiate the claims Iran constantly espouses (about its strength, not technical ability).......This is where I will inevitably get blocked or ignored by some Iranian users it is something that needs to be actively talked about. Those missiles look really good for PR videos, IRGC never has a shortage of those....yet outside of a few instances of them being used in recent memory (ISIS, KURD militants, AYN-AL ASSAD). Iran doesn't seem to want to use them when it really matters like after the death of Fakhrizadeh... Clearly we are not being told the whole story about Iran's power and it shows man...it shows.

Anyways....on a side note; https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/01/14/idf-crafting-new-options-to-counter-iranian-threat/

Iran really needs to prepare for the worst, Biden is not to be trusted at all. The guy is a pretty staunch Zionist-lackey and he is inheriting quite the economic leverage over Iran.

All that i say comes from a place of true concern for Iran, Iranians and the future of our people in the region and world. I no longer know what to think anymore when It comes to Iran, they've put me down (and so many others) time and time again with little to show for it.....If I'm wrong, if I'm right, whatever.

We have some* REAL PROBLEMS* here that need to be discussed.....

Much respect to you and everyone on the forum, please forgive me overly cynical take on the issue, I'm frustrated and tired...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349678545774239750

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> Fair enough, I respect this position (and sentimentally I want to take this perspective as my own but I can't for now). The issue I have is two-fold, one is rhetoric and the other is humility.
> 
> I can reference the literal hundreds (not even exaggerating here) strikes on Iranian assets all over Syria and some in Iraq that lends credence to the bleak reality in which Iran is facing a military power (Israel) that is so capable and operates so freely that it's almost difficult in determining whether Iran is 'winning' against it, or losing. I guess some of my frustration is due in part to Iran's own reticence in not disclosing its material losses abroad (of which we can only speculate to the actual extent of the damage). But the evidence from so many...and I mean so many satellite pictures shows that Israel is destroying Iranian/Iranian related assets left, right and center:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349697371559620608 so, naturally for me it's very hard to see how one can gleam anything positive from this where pure military related matters are concerned.
> 
> Moreover, we're dealing with an increasingly aggressive Israeli state that has pushed Iran farther and farther than ever before in the past and has come to realize (based on Iran's inaction) that they can get away with *a lot. *Also, due directly to Trump's Zionist-orientated regime, Israel enjoys a new level of influence in America that they've never really had before. We already know that Americans are more than willing to get down on their worthless knees and suck from the Jewish-tit of Israel for cash and hollow dreams of "god, Jesus, the holy land and democracy" but these past ~5 years have rung in a completely new degree of groveling. So exactly how is Iran going to deal with Israel when it (Iran) chooses to do to nothing in favor of 'waiting' or "you better not attack us, or we will raise Haifa and Tel-Aviv". It's just too much, I can no longer simply accept that Iran is biding its time...waiting for the opportune moment to strike back. There is literally no guarantee Iran's future "strike back" will help its current loss of deterrence. In-fact, (god help me...) Iran needs to do something SOONER rather than later. Waiting will only make the issue worse....
> 
> look.....heart on my sleeve....this all comes off as a showboating, half-cocked lie that isn't backed up by anything that can help substantiate the claims Iran constantly espouses (about its strength, not technical ability).......This is where I will inevitably get blocked or ignored by some Iranian users it is something that needs to be actively talked about. Those missiles look really good for PR videos, IRGC never has a shortage of those....yet outside of a few instances of them being used in recent memory (ISIS, KURD militants, AYN-AL ASSAD). Iran doesn't seem to want to use them when it really matters like after the death of Fakhrizadeh... Clearly we are not being told the whole story about Iran's power and it shows man...it shows.
> 
> Anyways....on a side note; https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/01/14/idf-crafting-new-options-to-counter-iranian-threat/
> 
> Iran really needs to prepare for the worst, Biden is not to be trusted at all. The guy is a pretty staunch Zionist-lackey and he is inheriting quite the economic leverage over Iran.
> 
> All that i say comes from a place of true concern for Iran, Iranians and the future of our people in the region and world. I no longer know what to think anymore when It comes to Iran, they've put me down (and so many others) time and time again with little to show for it.....If I'm wrong, if I'm right, whatever.
> 
> We have some* REAL PROBLEMS* here that need to be discussed.....
> 
> Much respect to you and everyone on the forum, please forgive me overly cynical take on the issue, I'm frustrated and tired...


This is not even the real problem BG jan. The bigger problem is the people *covering it up. *That is a problem tenfold more problematic than the cucking of IRGC by Israel and it should be challenged as much as possible. Even in this thread some fanboys are throwing their whole body on the dirt and trying to cover it up by bringing excuses that the distance is too long, the casualties are not Iranian or whatever nonsense reason they bring. This is a threat bigger than the incompetence of IRGC regarding Israel itself.. incompetence can be fixed with competent powerful people at the helm.. but lies and deception are much more difficult to confront.

Anyway, never has there been a army in entire human history that just stood still and let the enemy come and slap them on their head. There has been even no retaliation attempt by the so called resistance against Israel during the past 10 years. What IRGC is showing to all of us is just extremely strange, something we can not fathom. Shouting death to Israel but allowing them to come and slap you left and right without any response whatsoever. Mind boggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

I wonder how much leverage Biden administration actually thinks it has, because US has less than they think. They should not have any illusions thinking they can ask for more demands, because both hardliners are nukes are waiting for Biden to fall into that trap. Let's see if he takes the bait. William Burns got appointed by Biden and he was one of the top guys who negotiated JCPOA so that seems to be a good sign that they have some idea what they are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> This is not even the real problem BG jan. The bigger problem is the people *covering it up. *That is a problem tenfold more problematic than the cucking of IRGC by Israel and it should be challenged as much as possible. Even in this thread some fanboys are throwing their whole body on the dirt and trying to cover it up by bringing excuses that the distance is too long, the casualties are not Iranian or whatever nonsense reason they bring. This is a threat bigger than the incompetence of IRGC regarding Israel itself.. incompetence can be fixed with competent powerful people at the helm.. but lies and deception are much more difficult to confront.
> 
> Anyway, never has there been a army in entire human history that just stood still and let the enemy come and slap them on their head. There has been even no retaliation attempt by the so called resistance against Israel during the past 10 years. What IRGC is showing to all of us is just extremely strange, something we can not fathom. Shouting death to Israel but allowing them to come and slap you left and right without any response whatsoever. Mind boggling.


گر صبر کنی ز غوره حلوا سازی، عزیزم. 
😁 
I know its too hard to tolerate it, even if its propaganda IRGC has to put an end to it. But not before Trump/Rouhani leaving the office. Just a bit more patience brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohammad45 said:


> گر صبر کنی ز غوره حلوا سازی، عزیزم.
> 😁
> I know its too hard to tolerate it, even if its propaganda IRGC has to put an end to it. But not before Trump/Rouhani leaving the office. Just a bit more patience brother.


Sakhte ke bebini mian mizanan va kaari ham nemituni anjam bedi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

One time Isteel attacked Iranians and killed them. As a result Fateh-110 flew over the Golan into Israel.

Another time when it happens a Urgan launched all it's rockets into Israel.

They know that Iranian lives is the limit, otherwise they could easily kill Iranians every day there.

Deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

PeeD said:


> One time Isteel attacked Iranians and killed them. As a result Fateh-110 flew over the Golan into Israel.
> 
> Another time when it happens a Urgan launched all it's rockets into Israel.
> 
> They know that Iranian lives is the limit, otherwise they could easily kill Iranians every day there.
> 
> Deterrence.



Completely agreed.

We have seen what has happened and is still going on over one single Hezbollah soldier.

50 killed soldiers have families. You cannot hide it.

panjaahtaa sarbaaz az zire botte ke dar nayumadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

PeeD said:


> One time Isteel attacked Iranians and killed them. As a result Fateh-110 flew over the Golan into Israel.
> 
> Another time when it happens a Urgan launched all it's rockets into Israel.
> 
> They know that Iranian lives is the limit, otherwise they could easily kill Iranians every day there.
> 
> Deterrence.


 And this insignificant attack you are talking about... did it kill a single Israeli soldier ? Did it do any damage to Israeli assets at all ? If yes, please provide reliable sources,pictures etc otherwise it will be again ''Ladies and gentleman, here is a classic version of deception and gondegoozi.''

Deterrence, yea right lol. We saw the deterrence.


----------



## thetutle

Blue In Green said:


> @Dariush the Great @Shawnee
> 
> I have the utmost respect for so many of our members here on PDF given all the shit we've been through but let's try and remain somewhat objective here guys.
> 
> Like I said so in the past, and I only say so for our own mental health and self-esteem. We must come to terms with the *possible reality *that what Iran has said (IRGC generals specifically) might have been an over-exaggeration of certain capabilities especially when it comes to actually *carrying out *threats against Israel and America where it matters most. Real world evidence would point, resolutely might I add, that Israel has presented an over-match against Iran in the region and they're not even going full-tilt. Granted, Iran hasn't even openly responded yet to *any *Israeli aggressions, but the point still stands. We are dealing with the foremost air-power in the region backed up by thousands of American satellites providing constant up-to-date intel/reconnaissance on anything even remotely related to Iran in the region. The battle was never going to be easy, but this current conversation was going to be unavoidable. We must reconcile with ourselves at least to some degree, the key here is introspection.
> 
> At some point Iran will need to respond against Israel come hell or high-water, and if that day truly doesn't come then Iran's military is dead to me (I won't waste my time reading a new article about some drone or missile or radar when I know the people operating aren't all that professional or worth their weight in salt) . This current paradigm of Israel literally conducting 100s or raids a year against the same sites, over and over and over again must be stopped. If they want a war, then by god give em' one and count heads later. How much more humiliation, ridicule, embarrassment, incompetence, assassinations, sabotage, strikes on Iranian assets etc., can Iranians physically take before responding? Are Iranians *THAT *desperate for sanctions relief that they'll outright sell their dignity and humility for some more food and money? On this point, I fully blame the government and leaders for not following-through on their grandiose claims. Idk just how much "abarroo" Iran has lost but if it had a tangible amount, it would immense....
> 
> Now I will freely admit that I'm not the smartest person on PDF, I'm not the most liked, nor do my posts really carry much weight and I do feel like I rant a lot and this puts a lot of people off (sorry, I only mean the best) but what has transpired these past 6-7 years has amounted to nothing other than a total humiliation show for Iran in certain key areas. We have to be real with ourselves about what can expect coming out of Iran, these leaders don't seem nearly as capable or professional (military specifically) as they portray themselves to be.....
> 
> 
> I think we as members need a heart-to-heart, we need to hear each other out and come to terms with this sad reality. Be respectful, kind and open to all perspectives since I know we all have the best interests in mind when it comes to Iran.
> 
> 
> If patience is truly key here, then okay.... I'll fully concede on that front. If Iran really does want to just "wait it out" (whatever that means in this context). Then so be it..



It seems obvious to me, as it does to you that Iran is unable to retaliate against any attack in a meaning full effective way. There is no shame in that. Israel is armed and funded but he US totally. Retaliating against US is just fantasy in any event. I mean Iran can retaliate, but it will not like the consequences. They will be disproportionate. and they know it. There is only so much damage you can do with Iranian missiles and the consequences would be just total devastation of infrastructure that will send the people into hunger and chaos. 

Iran is not the only one who can not retaliate. Syria cant retaliate watever anyone does to it. Be it turkey or Israel. 

Saudi can't retaliate against Iran and everyone knows it. Iran destroyed Saudi oil facilities, their lifeblood, and Saudi could just sit there and take it. Saudis know that if they launch some missiles against Iran, it is all over for Saudi, their economy and their royal family. So they just took it. 

So thats what Iran is doing, just taking the pain. But what they are *not* doing is retreating. Iran figures they can send hundreds and thousands of soldiers and advisors and they can lose 5 or 10 or 50 thousand and it makes no difference to a population of 85 million people who know about sacrifice. Iran lost 1 million people in the 1980's war and it only had a population of 35 million then. 

So for iran, the policy to arm syria, and hezb, and entrench militias next to israel is worth the loss of hundreds and even tens of thousands of soldiers. Because the final outcome will be ability to strike israel at will without provoking a direct strike on iran. 

So its not a bad strategy, but its humiliating in the short run. But you cant look at the world in the short run. All these promises to punish israel reminds me of the Palestinian promises and its very undignified, but its done for the domestic Iranian audience. Because those people dont know any better. they are not strategists, they are market workers, watermelon salesmen, whatever. The strategists know that the long game is worth the sacrifice. You can not win a conflict without sacrifice. 

The only way to avoid humiliation is to develop nukes. That would even out the balance of power and Israeli and American overwhelming firepower would become worthless overnight. The mathematical equation then would be, if you bomb an iranian position anywhere, we send a rocket to your city. if you attack an iranian city we attack your cities until we run out of rockets. If you keep attacking us we use tactical nukes. if you tactical nuke us we use large nukes. Then its a nuclear exchange. Iran destroys Israel, death rate 8 million. Israel destroys Iran, death rate 40 million. bringing iran's population to what to was 30 years ago. 

Iran destroyed, but remains a nuclear power. Israel becomes a failed project. You think Israel will allow that scenario to unfold? Heck no! Israel will never hit an Iranian position ever. Just as south Korea will never hit a north korean position. They have too much to lose. This is simple logic and game theory. Thats why they are so upset that Iran might get nukes. It would deprive the west and israel of total impunity which they currently enjoy with iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

thetutle said:


> It seems obvious to me, as it does to you that Iran is unable to retaliate against any attack in a meaning full effective way. There is no shame in that. Israel is armed and funded but he US totally. Retaliating against US is just fantasy in any event. I mean Iran can retaliate, but it will not like the consequences. They will be disproportionate. and they know it. There is only so much damage you can do with Iranian missiles and the consequences would be just total devastation of infrastructure that will send the people into hunger and chaos.
> 
> Iran is not the only one who can not retaliate. Syria cant retaliate watever anyone does to it. Be it turkey or Israel.
> 
> Saudi can't retaliate against Iran and everyone knows it. Iran destroyed Saudi oil facilities, their lifeblood, and Saudi could just sit there and take it. Saudis know that if they launch some missiles against Iran, it is all over for Saudi, their economy and their royal family. So they just took it.
> 
> So thats what Iran is doing, just taking the pain. But what they are *not* doing is retreating. Iran figures they can send hundreds and thousands of soldiers and advisors and they can lose 5 or 10 or 50 thousand and it makes no difference to a population of 85 million people who know about sacrifice. Iran lost 1 million people in the 1980's war and it only had a population of 35 million then.
> 
> So for iran, the policy to arm syria, and hezb, and entrench militias next to israel is worth the loss of hundreds and even tens of thousands of soldiers. Because the final outcome will be ability to strike israel at will without provoking a direct strike on iran.
> 
> So its not a bad strategy, but its humiliating in the short run. But you cant look at the world in the short run. All these promises to punish israel reminds me of the Palestinian promises and its very undignified, but its done for the domestic Iranian audience. Because those people dont know any better. they are not strategists, they are market workers, watermelon salesmen, whatever. The strategists know that the long game is worth the sacrifice. You can not win a conflict without sacrifice.
> 
> The only way to avoid humiliation is to develop nukes. That would even out the balance of power and Israeli and American overwhelming firepower would become worthless overnight. The mathematical equation then would be, if you bomb an iranian position anywhere, we send a rocket to your city. if you attack an iranian city we attack your cities until we run out of rockets. If you keep attacking us we use tactical nukes. if you tactical nuke us we use large nukes. Then its a nuclear exchange. Iran destroys Israel, death rate 8 million. Israel destroys Iran, death rate 40 million. bringing iran's population to what to was 30 years ago.
> 
> Iran destroyed, but remains a nuclear power. Israel becomes a failed project. You think Israel will allow that scenario to unfold? Heck no! Israel will never hit an Iranian position ever. Just as south Korea will never hit a north korean position. They have too much to lose. This is simple logic and game theory. Thats why they are so upset that Iran might get nukes. It would deprive the west and israel of total impunity which they currently enjoy with iran.


Like your posts.. very good read. But just one correction. Iran had between 200-500.000 casualty figure in the war against Iraq, not 1 million. 

And for the rest, i agree with you. You tried to sum up the situation as best as possible but in my opinion it is futile. For example, the current supreme leader of Iran, his actions are almost bordering on treason. Which sane, patriotic, pious Iranian dislikes Iran having the nuclear deterrence? This has been discussed here many times so i won't make it a long post. There are people in Iran within security apparatus that want to develop nukes though but they are being stopped by some people... we can even conclude that the death of Fakhrizadeh is the result of never ending treason by some rather than enemy action.


----------



## thetutle

Dariush the Great said:


> Like your posts.. very good read. But just one correction. Iran had between 200-500.000 casualty figure in the war against Iraq, not 1 million.
> 
> And for the rest, i agree with you. You tried to sum up the situation as best as possible but in my opinion it is futile. For example, the current supreme leader of Iran, his actions are almost bordering on treason. Which sane, patriotic, pious Iranian dislikes Iran having the nuclear deterrence? This has been discussed here many times so i won't make it a long post. There are people in Iran within security apparatus that want to develop nukes though but they are being stopped by some people... we can even conclude that the death of Fakhrizadeh is the result of never ending treason by some rather than enemy action.



I probably agree that people in iran preventing a nuke are traitors or terribly incompetent, and if I was Iranian I'd overthrow them. Their motivations for preventing a nuke might be good intentioned. Its just that their calculations are off. Totally off.

They think that they can keep the economy going and prevent a confrontation by doing what they are doing now. They cant. And we are seeing that. From the west point of view having a country like iran so close to a nuke is too risky. The only way Iran will be allowed back into the economic system is if it gives up nuclear tech altogether or becomes a nuclear power. Simple because having a nuclear power destabilised is too risky. 


The current policy is clearly a failure. I almost think some western countries want you to have nukes so that they don't have to do this any longer and so they can tell their zionist financiers "look it's too late, Iran already has the nukes, we cant play this confrontation game anymore, its too risky. You have nukes, they have nukes lets just call it even steven".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Dariush the Great said:


> And this insignificant attack you are talking about... did it kill a single Israeli soldier ? Did it do any damage to Israeli assets at all ? If yes, please provide reliable sources,pictures etc otherwise it will be again ''Ladies and gentleman, here is a classic version of deception and gondegoozi.''
> 
> Deterrence, yea right lol. We saw the deterrence.


Yes,you did.Because if there was no deterrence then you wouldnt just have the war of pin pricks,which make no mistake IS what you have now,instead the israelis would not have hesitated to have shot down a few of those airliners/cargo planes that fly virtually everyday and maintain irans vital air bridge with syria to send a message,instead the israelis destroy for the most part syrian facilities all the while of course claiming that they`re targeting iran.
You all seem to have forgotten the reason why iran is in syria in the first place and that has little to nothing to do with fighting the israelis,its about ensuring the survival of the syrian state and that is what takes precedence.
The israelis for their part find even just the presence of iran in syria very frightening,if not terrifying,as it raises the very real fear of iranian encirclement,yet they dearent risk an outright war with iran over syria either.The israelis are acting out of fear.
Ultimately we will have to wait until after both the end of the chump and rouhani regimes to see if things quieten down or heat up,or whether the boot will be on the other [iranian] foot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Sineva said:


> Yes,you did.Because if there was no deterrence then you wouldnt just have the war of pin pricks,which make no mistake IS what you have now,instead the israelis would not have hesitated to have shot down a few of those airliners/cargo planes that fly virtually everyday and maintain irans vital air bridge with syria to send a message,instead the israelis destroy for the most part syrian facilities all the while of course claiming that they`re targeting iran.
> You all seem to have forgotten the reason why iran is in syria in the first place and that has little to nothing to do with fighting the israelis,its about ensuring the survival of the syrian state and that is what takes precedence.
> The israelis for their part find even just the presence of iran in syria very frightening,if not terrifying,as it raises the very real fear of iranian encirclement,yet they dearent risk an outright war with iran over syria either.The israelis are acting out of fear.
> Ultimately we will have to wait until after both the end of the chump and rouhani regimes to see if things quieten down or heat up,or whether the boot will be on the other [iranian] foot.


Shooting down civilian and cargo airplanes is a very bad idea and the US,Israel can not afford to go in that direction. We are not talking about Syria here, we are talking about IRGC assets being bombed by Israel and lack of any retaliation.


----------



## Raghfarm007

I was watching an interview recently with an Izraeli security person, and he was talking about Fakhrizadeh......he said that Iran has carried out attacks that the Izrahilli population doesn´t know about.......


I always find it really funny when I hear some braindead kids on the internet talk about secret military interactions between countries as if they have access to top secret info or if countries come and reveal all their secrets on international news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

Dariush the Great said:


> Shooting down civilian and cargo airplanes is a very bad idea and the US,Israel can not afford to go in that direction. We are not talking about Syria here, we are talking about IRGC assets being bombed by Israel and lack of any retaliation.



His circular logic is undefeatable in his eyes. Don't even try. It goes like this. 

1) Iranian forces are being bombed and destroyed with absolute impunity. 

2) They are being destroyed with impunity because they are scared of Iran.

3) When people are scared of Iran it means Iran is powerful. 

While technically true that they re doing this because they are scared of iran and dont like Iran there, its missing the bigger point. The bigger point is that they are pummelling Iranian forces with impunity. 

You can run this argument to demonstrate that Japan in WW2 was powerful. They nuked them because they were scared of Japan. They woudldnt have nuked them if they were not scared. = Japan powerful. But misses the point. Japan was nuked and couldn't do anything about it. 

Yo can run it with slavery in america. Black people were killed with impunity in America because americans were scared of them. They were scared of them so it means that the Black people were strong and powerful. Sure, but misses the point! Black people are being killed with impunity even today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

Raghfarm007 said:


> I was watching an interview recently with an Izraeli security person, and he was talking about Fakhrizadeh......he said that Iran has carried out attacks that the Izrahilli population doesn´t know about.......
> 
> 
> I always find it really funny when I hear some braindead kids on the internet talk about secret military interactions between countries as if they have access to top secret info or if countries come and reveal all their secrets on international news.



This is also undefeatable logic. No rational person could even begin to dismantle this argument. 

1) they attacked us openly and publicly. Everyone sees the carnage. 

2) we promised to strike back at them

No strike back happens. 

3) we have already struck back. But it's a secret. We can't just tell you about it. 

4) Other side: "oh yeah, they hit us back real hard". No-one sees the carnage. 

Rinse and repeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

thetutle said:


> His circular logic is undefeatable in his eyes. Don't even try. It goes like this.
> 
> 1) Iranian forces are being bombed and destroyed with absolute impunity.
> 
> 2) They are being destroyed with impunity because they are scared of Iran.
> 
> 3) When people are scared of Iran it means Iran is powerful.
> 
> While technically true that they re doing this because they are scared of iran and dont like Iran there, its missing the bigger point. The bigger point is that they are pummelling Iranian forces with impunity.
> 
> You can run this argument to demonstrate that Japan in WW2 was powerful. They nuked them because they were scared of Japan. They woudldnt have nuked them if they were not scared. = Japan powerful. But misses the point. Japan was nuked and couldn't do anything about it.
> 
> Yo can run it with slavery in america. Black people were killed with impunity in America because americans were scared of them. They were scared of them so it means that the Black people were strong and powerful. Sure, but misses the point! Black people are being killed with impunity even today.


You're also missing the point that Iran is trying to make its presence near Israel strong and if it reacts militarily to such incidents all the time, that will never happen.

I do agree that Iran has been acting very cautiously recently, but the bigger picture is that Iran needs to solidify its presence in the Middle East, particularly near Israel, and if Iran wants to get into a direct conflict all the time, that bigger picture for Iran will never be materialized.


----------



## thetutle

Arian said:


> You're also missing the point that Iran is trying to make its presence near Israel strong and if it reacts militarily to such incidents all the time, that will never happen.
> 
> I do agree that Iran has been acting very cautiously recently, but the bigger picture is that Iran needs to solidify its presence in the Middle East, particularly near Israel, and if Iran wants to get into a direct conflict all the time, that bigger picture for Iran will never be materialized.



I have said exactly that. I also pointed out that it looks humiliating in the short term. And that you cant look at life in short terms. Read it, Its written.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

A few years ago two mossad agents were killed in a meseum in Brussels...... it wasnt made clear at first that they were mossad agents, and they tried to hide this fact.... do you remember that event? Probably not.

Israel does ! So does Iran.

Like I said.... who cares what a couple of kids on the internet think.... events happen, and the important people know and get the message loude and clear.

If Iran wouldn´t react militeraly.... then what the hell do you call Ain Al Assad missile attack?!!! How the hell is directly attacking America not a responce?!!
Do you also think all those thousands of US troops who died in Iraq and Afghanestan died with no help from Iran?!!
Do you think the Palestinians magically got missiles?!
Perhaps Iran never helped Hezbollah???!!!

Like I said.... the big people know whats going on....little kids can think whatever they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

23 die in Norway after taking pfizer v@ccine:









Norway Warns of Vaccination Risks for Sick Patients Over 80


Norway said Covid-19 vaccines may be too risky for the very old and terminally ill, the most cautious statement yet from a European health authority as countries assess the real-world side effects of the first shots to gain approval.




www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Those were 100 year old people
Pfizer rahbar


----------



## Arian

@PeaceGen Let's continue our discussion here.


----------



## Arian

PeaceGen said:


> LOL, we don't reveal *the details of that* to those who are (for now) our enemies!


Because there are no such capabilities. 7 European countries ganged up together to build drones and after years, they realized that it was better for them to buy drones from Israel. What a joke! LOL



> i went to a civilian school for martial arts.
> it was developed by a Dutch soldier who spent time in a Japanese prisoner-of-war camp in Indonesia.
> it's a very effective and LETHAL combat system.
> it's got schools all over the country these days, and is used as The means by which we can train our entire population (in very short order, within months) to engage in battle field combat.
> i adjusted it for civilian applications (aka no lethal strikes any more) and put it onto youtube.


You will get your *** whooped as martial arts is an area that is dominated by Iranians, Eastern Europeans, Koreans and the Chinese for the most part.



> I live in a major Dutch city. And while there are the occasional little problems with aggressive youths of some cultural group vs some other cultural group, we all get along, especially as adults, and we group together when facing external threats.
> So you're in for a real surprise if you ever threaten NATO countries or populations for real.
> What works in the small, works in the large too, in this case.


Yeah, you get along so well:








2015–16 New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







> You might as well stop insulting me. You will not get me angry, or make me make mistakes in my argumentations here.


When did I insult you? Are you trying to play victim now?



> i doubt those are the actual numbers. or you're pointing out something that we could improve over here.
> either way, it is of little relevance so long as China is realistically accused of torturing people in their "re-education camps", and while Iran is probably still executing homo sexuals once they're found.



Nazi Grandma Sentenced for Denying the Holocaust









France's criminalisation of Israel boycotts sparks free-speech debate


France’s prime minister has criticised boycotts of Israeli products, saying they fuel anti-Semitic sentiment. But critics say using France's strict laws against "inciting discrimination" to criminalise…




www.france24.com













Bill equating anti-Zionism with anti-Semitism sparks debate in France


A group of French lawmakers proposed a bill on Monday that would make anti-Zionism a criminal offence in the same way that anti-Semitism is illegal in France. But many argue that opposition to Israel…




www.france24.com




Do you need more?



> Yeah.. i get that you're not the smartest of this class called defence.pk


If that's all you got from our discussion, you're certainly not the brightest candle on the cake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

Arian said:


> Because there are no such capabilities. 7 European countries ganged up together to build drones and after years, they realized that it was better for them to buy drones from Israel. What a joke! LOL
> 
> 
> You will get your *** whooped as martial arts is an area that is dominated by Iranians, Eastern Europeans, Koreans and the Chinese for the most part.



We adopt, we modify, and then we whoop the *** of who ever actually threatens us with real force, into oblivion or a new government! 



Arian said:


> Yeah, you get along so well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015–16 New Year's Eve sexual assaults in Germany - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Crimes will be punished (hopefully)!



Arian said:


> When did I insult you? Are you trying to play victim now?



By calling us weak, you insult us.
By listing the flaws of our legal system and denying the failings of your own systems of government, you insult everyone reading this.



Arian said:


> Nazi Grandma Sentenced for Denying the Holocaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France's criminalisation of Israel boycotts sparks free-speech debate
> 
> 
> France’s prime minister has criticised boycotts of Israeli products, saying they fuel anti-Semitic sentiment. But critics say using France's strict laws against "inciting discrimination" to criminalise…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill equating anti-Zionism with anti-Semitism sparks debate in France
> 
> 
> A group of French lawmakers proposed a bill on Monday that would make anti-Zionism a criminal offence in the same way that anti-Semitism is illegal in France. But many argue that opposition to Israel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need more?



THE HOLOCAUST ***DID*** HAPPEN! THE EVIDENCE HAS BEEN LEFT STANDING! THERE'S VIDEO DOCUMENTARIES ABOUT IT!




Arian said:


> If that's all you got from our discussion, you're certainly not the brightest candle on the cake.



wrong, dude. you're the flawed individual here, not me.


----------



## Arian

PeaceGen said:


> We adopt, we modify, and then we whoop the *** of who ever actually threatens us with real force, into oblivion or a new government!
> 
> Crimes will be punished (hopefully)!


Or you invite immigrants to your country and create internal security issues for yourself and get raped by them and then claim that you get along well with each other. lol



> By calling us weak, you insult us.
> By listing the flaws of our legal system and denying the failings of your own systems of government, you insult everyone reading this.


Excuse me, but I thought you believed in freedom of speech?



> THE HOLOCAUST ***DID*** HAPPEN! THE EVIDENCE HAS BEEN LEFT STANDING! THERE'S VIDEO DOCUMENTARIES ABOUT IT!


Let's say that it happened exactly as it is recited verbatim. If a person doesn't want to believe it, they should be free to express themselves. Imprisoning an 80 year old woman because she testifies that when she worked as a Nazi soldier during the World War II, she didn't see a systematic annihilation of Jews is wrong.



> wrong, dude. you're the flawed individual here, not me.


I'm just continuing this discussion with you because I find you entertaining and amusing. That's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeaceGen

Arian said:


> Or you invite immigrants to your country and create internal security issues for yourself and get raped by them and then claim that you get along well with each other. lol


Yes, generally speaking we get along VERY well with each other.
And crimes DO get punished. We have a capable police and justice system.



Arian said:


> Excuse me, but I thought you believed in freedom of speech?



Yeah, i do. But like you, i don't like to get insulted by strangers.



Arian said:


> Let's say that it happened exactly as it is recited verbatim. If a person doesn't want to believe it, they should be free to express themselves. Imprisoning an 80 year old woman because she testifies that when she worked as a Nazi soldier during the World War II, she didn't see a systematic annihilation of Jews is wrong.



There you go again, claiming you know all there is to know about us, while in reality you don't understand the half of us.

There are LIMITS to freedom of speech.
The primary ones being "no calls for violence", "no calls for racism", and (in Europe) "no denying of the Holocaust".



Arian said:


> I'm just continuing this discussion with you because I find you entertaining and amusing. That's all.



I don't find you entertaining any more dude. All you do is insult me, then claim your camp can easily defeat us (which is extremely foolish if you ask me, to return the insult), and frankly i'll let our little discussion rest here now.. 

The rest of this discussion can be found in the thread https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/north-korea-unveils-new-submarine-launched-icbm.698179/post-12912499 (that's for the readers of this chill thread, which i don't want to disturb with our dick measuring contest that YOU dragged us into)..


----------



## Arian

PeaceGen said:


> Yes, generally speaking we get along VERY well with each other.
> And crimes DO get punished. We have a capable police and justice system.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i do. But like you, i don't like to get insulted by strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, claiming you know all there is to know about us, while in reality you don't understand the half of us.
> 
> There are LIMITS to freedom of speech.
> The primary ones being "no calls for violence", "no calls for racism", and (in Europe) "no denying of the Holocaust".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find you entertaining any more dude. All you do is insult me, then claim your camp can easily defeat us (which is extremely foolish if you ask me, to return the insult), and frankly i'll let our little discussion rest here now..
> 
> The rest of this discussion can be found in the thread https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/north-korea-unveils-new-submarine-launched-icbm.698179/post-12912499 (that's for the readers of this chill thread, which i don't want to disturb with our dick measuring contest that YOU dragged us into)..


Generally speaking, all people get along well with each other. It has nothing to do with the internal security problem of Europe though. There's a clear divide in European countries these days.

I don't see how bursting your bubble is insulting! If you feel insulted so easily by negative comments that are in no way offensive, you should find a more girly sport to do than martial arts. 

The very moment that you say that there are limits to freedom of speech, you are equalizing yourself with the Ayatollahs of Iran. They also say exactly the same thing. Even the same wording. They say we have freedom of speech, but there should be limits to freedom of speech.

The fact that you're so insecure about the validity of your story about the Holocaust shows that there's something to probe there.

OK. See you later on other topics then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Titanium100 said:


> Iran lost the rebels end of story.



Lost but somehow the rebels are the defeated party today? Topsy turvy?



> Solemani went to Moscow and begged for help selling out the energy rights Russia. That is how it went down.



The Russians provided nothing but air support. If airforce alone could win wars, then your kind would not be getting humiliated in Yemen till this day.



> Assad was overrun despite 200.000 Iranians with everything they had.



You could not even provide proof for a few hundred Iranians in Syria, now you're claiming 200,000? Go write a fantasy book, you could earn fortune.



> You keep claming something I can do with homemade Drone with a gas station and you never took responsibility.



Iran does not need to take responsible for it. Your own kind claimed it was Iran.



> But all in all the most crucial thing is that we have seen you in action and your weapons and missiles couldn't alter anything



I am still waiting for you to show these Iranian missiles that were used.



> Your troops couldn't even overrun in Iraq it was the Americans who fought back.



Yes, sure:

*‘Iran saved Baghdad from falling to ISIS,’ says Iraqi MP*








‘Iran saved Baghdad from falling to ISIS,’ says Iraqi MP


An Iraqi Shiite militia leader and lawmaker has credited Tehran and a powerful Iranian general with saving the Baghdad government during last summer's




english.alarabiya.net







> Technology you don't even have leverage over none-state actors because what you have is junk



Put it this way, even the junk in Iran's inventory humiliated your own entire country, air defence etc. Your kind would frankly not even last a few weeks on your own. Ask your American liege.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Philosopher said:


> Lost but somehow the rebels are the defeated party today? Topsy turvy?
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians provided nothing but air support. If airforce alone could win wars, then your kind would not be getting humiliated in Yemen till this day.
> 
> 
> 
> You could not even provide proof for a few hundred Iranians in Syria, now you're claiming 200,000? Go write a fantasy book, you could earn fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran does not need to take responsible for it. Your own kind claimed it was Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for you to show these Iranian missiles that were used.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sure:
> 
> *‘Iran saved Baghdad from falling to ISIS,’ says Iraqi MP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Iran saved Baghdad from falling to ISIS,’ says Iraqi MP
> 
> 
> An Iraqi Shiite militia leader and lawmaker has credited Tehran and a powerful Iranian general with saving the Baghdad government during last summer's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.alarabiya.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it this way, even the junk in Iran's inventory humiliated your own entire country, air defence etc. Your kind would frankly not even last a few weeks on your own. Ask your American liege.




The REBELS were never defeated even with Russia coming in. It was never their destiny to be defeated. They hold approx 10-15% of Syria today with power and strength. They have their own government.







If all the assistance couldn't give you victory nothing will. You hit the wall and the end of roads.


As for Yemen it is an active battlefield if anything Hadi's Government and the Southern separatists have gained ground. In both battles it was a trap for you to be locked in forever.

That one has lasted for 10 years and this one will likely continue at the same pace. While the Syrian one has the potential to continue for more decades to come.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Iran lost to the rebels end of story. Solemani went to Moscow and begged for help selling out the energy rights of syria to Russia that is the price they had to pay. That is how it went down. Assad was overrun despite 200.000 Iranians with everything they had

But all in all the most crucial thing is that we have seen you in action and your weapons and missiles couldn't alter reality against none-state actors.


*BEIRUT (Reuters) 2015 - At a meeting in Moscow in July, a top Iranian general unfurled a map of Syria to explain to his Russian hosts how a series of defeats for President Bashar al-Assad could be turned into victory - with Russia’s help.

“Soleimani put the map of Syria on the table. The Russians were very alarmed, and felt matters were in steep decline and that there were real dangers to the regime.

Khamenei also sent a senior envoy to Moscow to meet President Vladimir Putin, another senior regional official said. “Putin told him ‘Okay we will intervene. Send Qassem Soleimani’. He went to explain the map of the theater.”

..........................................................*

The truth of the matter is you are not going nowhere but you think you are but you aren't going anywhere on the ground. It is a car that thinks it is moving but it is not but only bugged down in endless circle


----------



## Philosopher

Titanium100 said:


> The REBELS were never defeated even with Russia coming in. It was never their destiny to be defeated. They hold approx 10-15% of Syria today with power and strength.



Your beloved terrorists are completely insignificant in Syria today. Shattered and unable to make a single move again the SAA. What little land they hold is temporary. This is your definition of Iran losing to the rebels? Surely you can try harder than this.



> If everything couldn't give you everything nothing will..



What is this everything that you claimed to have had?



> As for Yemen it is an active if anything Hadi's Government and the Southern separatists have given ground. In both battles it was a trap for you to be locked in them.



So it was the Saudi master strategy to have itself stuck in this quagmire in Yemen and on an almost daily basis get humiliated? This is truly ingenious.

Here is the reality. No one, not even your own "allies" take you seriously. They openly refer you as fully incompetent.

*What is behind Saudi's military failures?*​"The recent attacks on oil facilities in Saudi Arabia and devastating retaliatory attacks by Yemeni forces exposed Saudi military vulnerabilities. Assaults should not come as a surprise, as it was just a matter of time, when, how and where the Houthis would strike. However, the results of these attacks are more than staggering, as they reveal the incompetence of Saudi military structures and the inability of the kingdom to protect its core infrastructure and defend its troops and territory.

So, why have Saudis experienced one humiliating defeat after another?"









What is behind Saudi's military failures?


The recent attacks on oil facilities in Saudi Arabia and devastating retaliatory attacks by Yemeni forces exposed Saudi military vulnerabilities. Assaults should not come as a surprise, as it was jus...




www.middleeastmonitor.com







> That one has lasted for 10 years and this one will likely continue at the same pace. While the Syrian has the potential to continue for more decades to come.



The difference is, the Syrian conflict is not leading to the daily humiliation of SAA, matter of fact, that war is practically over. Same cannot be said for your kind in Yemen.


Titanium100 said:


> Iran lost to the rebels end of story. Solemani went to Moscow and begged for help selling out the energy rights of syria to Russia that is the price they had to pay. That is how it went down. Assad was overrun despite 200.000 Iranians with everything they had
> 
> But all in all the most crucial thing is that we have seen you in action and your weapons and missiles couldn't alter reality against none-state actors.
> 
> 
> *BEIRUT (Reuters) 2015 - At a meeting in Moscow in July, a top Iranian general unfurled a map of Syria to explain to his Russian hosts how a series of defeats for President Bashar al-Assad could be turned into victory - with Russia’s help.
> 
> “Soleimani put the map of Syria on the table. The Russians were very alarmed, and felt matters were in steep decline and that there were real dangers to the regime.
> 
> Khamenei also sent a senior envoy to Moscow to meet President Vladimir Putin, another senior regional official said. “Putin told him ‘Okay we will intervene. Send Qassem Soleimani’. He went to explain the map of the theater.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........................................................
> 
> The truth of the matter is you are not going nowhere but you think you are but you aren't going anywhere on the ground. It is a car that thinks it is moving but it is not but only bugged down in endless circle *



Why are you copy and pasting the same comment? You make a comment once and it gets addressed, recycling it just shows anguish on your part.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Philosopher said:


> Your beloved terrorists are completely insignificant in Syria today. Shattered and unable to make a single move again the SAA. What little land they hold is temporary. This is your definition of Iran losing to the rebels? Surely you can try harder than this.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this everything that you claimed to have had?
> 
> 
> 
> So it was the Saudi master strategy to have itself stuck in this quagmire in Yemen and on an almost daily basis get humiliated? This is truly ingenious.
> 
> Here is the reality. No one, not even your own "allies" take you seriously. They openly refer you as fully incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is behind Saudi's military failures?
> 
> 
> The recent attacks on oil facilities in Saudi Arabia and devastating retaliatory attacks by Yemeni forces exposed Saudi military vulnerabilities. Assaults should not come as a surprise, as it was jus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeastmonitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is, the Syrian conflict is not leading to the daily humiliation of SAA, matter of fact, that war is practically over. Same cannot be said for your kind in Yemen.
> 
> 
> Why are copy and pasting the same comment?



The difference between me and you is that you cite things that are not true at all on the ground. Didn't your general hand over the responibility of Syria after failing to contain the rebels and defeated on the frontline to Russia.

*BEIRUT (Reuters) 2015 - At a meeting in Moscow in July, a top Iranian general unfurled a map of Syria to explain to his Russian hosts how a series of defeats for President Bashar al-Assad could be turned into victory - with Russia’s help.

“Soleimani put the map of Syria on the table. The Russians were very alarmed, and felt matters were in steep decline and that there were real dangers to the regime.

Khamenei also sent a senior envoy to Moscow to meet President Vladimir Putin, another senior regional official said. “Putin told him ‘Okay we will intervene. Send Qassem Soleimani’. He went to explain the map of the theater.”*

You quote insignificiant stuff you never took resonsibility for but others did it doesn't even matter on this occasion. You said the rebels are insignifciant in Syria and the war is practically over? The rebels are pretty much alive and flourishing. They have their own currency now Lira and better economy then the Assad held areas.







40% of Syria is not with Assad. It is divided into 3 parts Turkey, US and Russia zones you are not even part of it. Since 2015 you have been reduced to cannon fodder and serve under Russia. You dictate nothing and the war is entirely not yours anymore. The energy rights and everything else has been taken by the Russians. You are nothing more then servant in Syria.

You stroke your ego with false narratives to sleep better at night.

You also experience airstrikes on daily basis without any retaliation from Israel..

Besides that Saudi Arabia strikes Yemen daily without retaliation either it shows you who has the initiative and have invaded effectively Yemen with it's coalition and war is expected to continue 4 years more approx. Doesn't look good for you anywhere. plus there is no ego stroking


----------



## Dariush the Great

Titanium100 said:


> The rebels are pretty much alive and flourishing. They have their own currency now Lira and better economy then the Assad held eras.


 Can someone really believe the garbage this subhuman says ? Poverty infested suicide vest wearing terrorists walking around in bullet riddled poverty stricken streets of rebel held areas having better economy than Assad held areas such as Latakia, Damascus etc

What kind of shithole place allows such monkeys to spread garbage like that ? Unacceptable disinformation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Dariush the Great said:


> Can someone really believe the garbage this subhuman says ? Poverty infested suicide vest wearing terrorists walking around in bullet riddled poverty stricken streets of rebel held areas having better economy than Assad held areas such as Latakia, Damascus etc
> 
> What kind of shithole place allows such monkeys to spread garbage like that ? Unacceptable disinformation



I can show you alarming videos from Assad held areas where they are running after bread truck. Because the Syrian currency simply died. The Rebel held areas are economically better of since they use Lira and linked to Turkish economy.

This is Assad held Aleppo





The truth is since the Oil is not with him and the remaining of the Oil goes to the Russians (Since they gave up on the rights) and the US has most of the oil in the eastern side of the euphrates. Main while The Rebel held areas economy has emerged into Turkish economy since they use Lira


----------



## Philosopher

Titanium100 said:


> The difference between me and you is that you cite things that are not true at all on the ground.



If you want to make truth claims, at least try to back them rather than your own fictitious narratives. So far, all of your claims have been a complete 180 from the reality.



> Didn't you general hand over the responibility of Syria after failing to contain the rebels and defeated on the frontline to Russia.



According to who? You and your ISIS/Al Nustra?




> You quote insignificiant stuff you never took resonsbility but others did it doesn't even matter on this occasion.



Your logic is basically this:

1- As long as you do not take responsibility for something, it therefore follows that you indeed did not do it.

What a lame attempt at mental gymnastics. Only someone who is politically inept would think Iran would openly declare itself as an aggressor. Moreover, Americans have openly blamed Iran, I guess you know more than them?

*U.S. Tells Saudi Arabia Oil Attacks Were Launched From Iran*








U.S. Tells Saudi Arabia Oil Attacks Were Launched From Iran


American officials say intelligence indicates that Iran was the staging ground for a debilitating attack on Saudi Arabia’s oil industry.




www.wsj.com




As for this claim this attack was not significant, it wiped out 50% of their capacity in that small attack. You're making things worse for yourslf.



> You said the rebels are insignificant in Syria and the war is practically over? The rebels are pretty much alive and flourishing.



Flourishing doing what? Sitting and not daring to make a move against SAA?



> 40% of Syria is not with Assad. It is divided into 3 parts Turkey, US and Russia zones you are not even part of it.



I think you're being modest, lets just say Assad controls 1% of Syria. If you're going to dream, then dream big.



> Since 2015 you have been reduced to cannon and serve under Russia. You dictate nothing and the war is entirely not yours anywhere. The energy rights and everything else has been taken by the Russian. You are nothing more then servant in Syria.



Servitude is something that comes easily to your kind. Whilst you're serving the Americans, Iran and Russia are actually competitors in Syria:

*Russia and Iran Are Increasingly Competitive in Syria*

"Iran and Russia are nominally on the same side in Syria, tied to keeping the regime of Bashar al-Assad in power. But their long involvements in the country and the conflict pit them against each other in the battle for influence."









Syria from Within


The Syria from Within policy initiative aims to offer fresh, ground-based analysis on dynamics inside Syria.




syria.chathamhouse.org







> You stroke your ego with false narratives to sleep better at night.



I peddle facts, that helps with sleep.



> You also experience airstrikes on daily basis without any retaliation..



Let us not pretend as if you understand the geopolitical calculations at play here.




> Besides that Saudi Arabia strikes Yemen daily with retaliation either it shows you who has the initiative and have invaded effective with it's coalition. Doesn't look good for you anywhere. plus there is no place for ego stroking



Sure you strike, but it's the magnitude higher humiliation you receive that is the more prominent point to note.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Titanium100 said:


> I can show you alarming videos from Assad held areas where they are running after bread truck. Because the Syrian currency simply died. The Rebel held areas are economically better of since they use Lira and linked to Turkish economy.
> 
> This is Assad held Aleppo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is since the Oil is not with him and the remaining of the Oil goes to the Russians and the US has most of the oil in the eastern side of the euphrates. Main while The Rebel held areas economy has emerged into Turkish economy since they use Lira



Sure, shithole place where women are oppressed and put into potato sacks 24 hours a day at home without a proper government being better than areas under professional government control with financial backing of Iran,Russia and others.
Sell your lies somewhere else. A few videos and pictures do not prove your point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Dariush the Great said:


> Sure, shithole place where women are oppressed and put into potato sacks 24 hours a day at home without a proper government being better than areas under professional government control with financial backing of Iran,Russia and others.
> Sell your lies somewhere else. A few videos and pictures do not prove your point.



I know these are upsetting scenes I was also upset when I saw it first but it is real. This also happens in Damascus frequently. They live under the breadline. Assad auctioned everything away and signed it off to foreigners. Say whatever you wanna say but they are better of and their economy has emerged into the Turkish economy. Do you think Iran can feed these people it can't feed it's own people. The aid that comes in is not enough to them plus their currency is dying


----------



## Dariush the Great

Titanium100 said:


> * . Assad auctioned everything away and signed it off to foreigners. *_Say whatever you wanna say but they are better of and their economy has emerged into the Turkish economy_


what a quality comedian you are

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Dariush the Great said:


> what a quality comedian you are



What is the source of income in Syria? Nothing..

The remaining Oil and Gas is not much but these were signed off to Russia.

*Russia Is Taking Over Syria’s Oil And Gas*

In accordance with an energy cooperation framework agreement signed in late January, Russia will have exclusive rights to produce oil and gas in Syria.









Russia Is Taking Over Syria’s Oil And Gas | OilPrice.com


Syrian oil production fell quickly during the civil war, but now stability has returned to some parts of the country, Russia has gained exclusive rights to produce oil and gas in Syria




oilprice.com





*Russia Strengthens Its Grip On Syrian Oil*









Russia Strengthens Its Grip On Syrian Oil | OilPrice.com


As the United States maneuverers to minimize its presence in the Middle East, Russia is making major moves to increase its grasp on the region




oilprice.com






*Armed by the Kremlin, Gazprom could be the new force in Syria when the troops leave*


*Before the civil war, Syria produced over 400,000 barrels of oil per day. But by 2013 the number had dropped to 58,000. And so by January 2018, Syria’s beleagured president Assad had signed an agreement with president Putin, Assad’s strongest supporter, giving Moscow sole rights to oil and gas production in Syria.*









Armed by the Kremlin, Gazprom could be the new force in Syria when the troops leave


Armed and backed by some of the world’s largest known oil and gas reserves, Gazprom would be more powerful than US mercenaries such as Blackwater, and also closely linked to the Kremlin.




theconversation.com


----------



## Sineva

Titanium100 said:


> I know these are upsetting scenes I was also upset when I saw it first but it is real. This also happens in Damascus frequently. They live under the breadline. Assad auctioned everything away and signed it off to foreigners. Say whatever you wanna say but they are better of and their economy has emerged into the Turkish economy. Do you think Iran can feed these people it can't feed it's own people. The aid that comes in is not enough to them plus their currency is dying


So effectively the syrian rebels are now entirely dependent on the turks economically,oh and lets not forget about them having to work as basically mercenaries for the turks in places like libya and azerbaijan.
Its funny,these clowns started out chanting "alawites to the grave,christians to beirut" thinking that they were going to destroy the syrian state,instead they`re the ones now stuck in a virtual no mans land of a little enclave thats no longer syria,but isnt turkey either.The syrian state doesnt want these people back yet the turks arent exactly welcoming them with open arms,so they`re basically stuck there forced to work as mercenaries for the turks and all the time wondering how much longer the current situation there can possibly last.
Yeah,life certainly sounds great in the little sliver thats left of terrorist......,sorry "rebel" controlled "free syria"...... 

PS 
You might have forgotten this but when the terrorists controlled parts of syria they often stripped them bare and transported it off to turkey to be sold cut price,not to mention all that stolen oil before the russians started bombing those convoys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Sineva said:


> So effectively the syrian rebels are now entirely dependent on the turks economically,oh and lets not forget about them having to work as basically mercenaries for the turks in places like libya and azerbaijan.
> Its funny,these clowns started out chanting "alawites to the grave,christians to beirut" thinking that they were going to destroy the syrian state,instead they`re the ones now stuck in a virtual no mans land of a little enclave thats no longer syria,but isnt turkey either.The syrian state doesnt want these people back yet the turks arent exactly welcoming them with open arms,so they`re basically stuck there forced to work as mercenaries for the turks and all the time wondering how much longer the current situation there can possibly last.
> Yeah,life certainly sounds great in the little sliver thats left of terrorist......,sorry "rebel" controlled "free syria"......
> 
> PS
> You might have forgotten this but when the terrorists controlled parts of syria they often stripped them bare and transported it off to turkey to be sold cut price,not to mention all that stolen oil before the russians started bombing those convoys.



Well they are economically better off since they dropped that death weight called the Syrian currency and using Lira now. Alawites will tho. Russia is keeping them alive basically Russia is there lifeline and the Rebels never knew on before Russia would intervene but now they do even they won't be able to be a lifeline 2 decades from now As times do change rapidly.

Assad is the one who sold off Syria and sort of gambled on the country he doesn't truly care about it and uses his people as cannon fodder. Poverty is everywhere and no sight of relief


----------



## Aspen

First the missile display of power in the desert, now Iran fired missile into Indian Ocean 100 miles from USS Nimitz. 

Looks like Iran is going big. What are they planning?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Aspen said:


> First the missile display of power in the desert, now Iran fired missile into Indian Ocean 100 miles from USS Nimitz.
> 
> Looks like Iran is going big. What are they planning?


Nothing much bro... it is just to remind Trump that American assets will be destroyed as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350501962278699008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350501962278699008


I think it's time for Bavar to shoot down a target drone far out over the Makran coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

WudangMaster said:


> I think it's time for Bavar to shoot down a target drone far out over the Makran coast.


Great idea. We really need that kind of display of power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com













13 Israelis suffer FACIAL PARALYSIS after taking Pfizer Covid jab, but NO LINK to vaccination found (UPDATED)


At least 13 Israelis have experienced facial paralysis after being administered the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine, a month after the US Food and Drug Administration reported similar issues but said they weren’t linked to the jab.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

I had no idea they are so insidious in their activities, though I really never paid any attention to them or took their cult seriously in the first place. After hearing this I realize they are far more dangerous than some retarded cult like scientology; they need to be banned outright or in the very least the government tv needs to make documentaries about them. I wouldn't be surprised if they have alliances with mko lice and various evil "pan" groups in the country and constitute a dangerous fifth column that needs to be dealt with ruthlessly and quickly!


----------



## aryobarzan

WudangMaster said:


> I had no idea they are so insidious in their activities, though I really never paid any attention to them or took their cult seriously in the first place. After hearing this I realize they are far more dangerous than some retarded cult like scientology; they need to be banned outright or in the very least the government tv needs to make documentaries about them. I wouldn't be surprised if they have alliances with mko lice and various evil "pan" groups in the country and constitute a dangerous fifth column that needs to be dealt with ruthlessly and quickly!


I have been told that both Bahais and wahhabis were manufactured by the British before they left the region..but I am no expert on these issues...where is @SalarHaqq ..he is not here for a while..I hope he is well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> I have been told that both Bahais and wahhabis were manufactured by the British before they left the region..but I am no expert on these issues...where is @SalarHaqq ..he is not here for a while..I hope he is well.


I had heard a lot of these things before from a podcast some years ago (meybodi's cannibals) but I thought they were exaggerating and I realize now they were dead on!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Kamala Harris fakes vaccine!!!!!!






آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Raghfarm007 said:


> Kamala Harris fakes vaccine!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com



Not sure what happened there!


----------



## Aramagedon

For those who live in the U.S it's better to come back to IRAN before it's too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Looks like the nurse snapped the safety cap over the needle. 
On a side note, these hinged safety caps that snap over syringe needles are long long overdue!


----------



## Aramagedon

Jewish israeli priest: Iranians are the worst enemy of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

*Work on Chabahar fast-paced as India begins handing over cranes to Iran*




> India is involved with the development of phase-I of the Shahid Beheshti port in Chabahar. In December 2018, an Indian company, India Ports Global Limited (IPGL) took over the port operations, and as of December 2020, the port has handled 1.75 million tonnes of bulk cargo and more than 13,000 TEUs of container cargo.
> 
> 
> India has used the port to send 75,000 MT of wheat to Afghanistan in 2020 as part of the humanitarian aid amidst the covid pandemic. India also supplied 20,000 litres of the pesticide Malathion 96 per cent ULV to Iran via Chabahar port in 2020 to help Iran curb the menace of desert locusts. Another Malathion consignment from India to Iran is due this year.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350676414425653249
Slowly but steadily the co operation is increasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350410544818364416
Laschet coming.
Pro rebels are concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350410544818364416
> Laschet coming.
> Pro rebels are concerned.


Sounds like a reasonable human, as opposed to that transvestite looking piece of garbage maas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Indos

@Philosopher @mohammad45 

Bro can you please show me the picture of T-ASR-III (Khasef-3) radar......I cannot find it in Google


----------



## Muhammed45

Indos said:


> @Philosopher @mohammad45
> 
> Bro can you please show me the picture of T-ASR-III (Khasef-3) radar......I cannot find it in Google


This is Kashef TM-ASR-1 radar





Kashef-2 is the improved version of it having more range and survivability compared to Kashef-1. Unlike Kashef_1 this one is retractable. 




There is an other radar Kashef-99 a phased array short range mobile radar. With 12 KM Range capable of detecting 300 targets simultanously. 





But i havent heard of TM-ASR-3 radar. Maybe brother @Philosopher could help us in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

mohammad45 said:


> This is Kashef TM-ASR-1 radar
> View attachment 707962
> 
> Kashef-2 is the improved version of it having more range and survivability compared to Kashef-1. Unlike Kashef_1 this one is retractable.
> View attachment 707965
> 
> There is an other radar Kashef-99 a phased array short range mobile radar. With 12 KM Range capable of detecting 300 targets simultanously.
> View attachment 707964
> 
> 
> But i havent heard of TM-ASR-3 radar. Maybe brother @Philosopher could help us in this case.



Thank you bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

azian pls watch this video.
dr. abbasi is comparing Iranian generals to other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Indos said:


> @Philosopher @mohammad45
> 
> Bro can you please show me the picture of T-ASR-III (Khasef-3) radar......I cannot find it in Google


Here you go

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Sineva said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 708065



Source please ?? I think it is just a photoshop @Philosopher


----------



## Philosopher

Indos said:


> Source please ?? I think it is just a photoshop @Philosopher



Hi Indos,

There was an Iranian SAIRAN website that had information on these radars but it seems to be offline now. Here is a tweet that took the information from there when it was online:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998160969669980160

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Philosopher said:


> Hi Indos,
> 
> There was an Iranian SAIRAN website that had information on these radars but it seems to be offline now. Here is a tweet that took the information from there when it was online:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998160969669980160



In my opinion that guy use Indonesian made radar photo. Is there any Kashef 3 radar image posted by the company who made it ? Is the radar really exist since there is no mentioned about it in Wikipedia ?

This is radar from Indonesia state own electronic company, PT LEN Industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Indos said:


> In my opinion that guy use Indonesian made radar photo. Is there any Kashef 3 radar image posted by the company who made it ? Is the radar really exist since there is no mentioned about it in Wikipedia ?
> 
> This is radar from Indonesia state own electronic company, PT LEN Industry
> 
> View attachment 708075



From what I can see, only data available is on Kashef 1 and 2. Here is Kashef-2:






Given the website is not available for us to access to confirm it is hard to conclude.
Edit: I try to find some more data on this and post if I find anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

Thats indeed the Kashef-3.

Iran and Indonesia cooperate on radars, nice to see the fruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

PeeD said:


> Thats indeed the Kashef-3.
> 
> Iran and Indonesia cooperate on radars, nice to see the fruits.



The cooperation is not happening. I dont know why. My cousin is actually a radar researcher who work in LIPI, a gov research agency that previously reported to have some sort of MOU with Iran to develop radar. He told me like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeeD

Indos said:


> The cooperation is not happening. I dont know why. My cousin is actually a radar researcher who work in LIPI, a gov research agency that previously reported to have some sort of MOU with Iran to develop radar. He told me like that.



For not happening that Indonesian radar looks too identical to the Kashef-3 which is clearly an evolution of the Kashef-1.

Iran developed the Kashef-3, but prefers the Kavosh/Kasta-2 radar over it.

So either this was a cooperation based on Kashef-2, or Indonesians did what Iranians did in the ealry 2000's, buy a radar and copy it. Kashef-1 was developed what way from a Chinese radar.

Actually there are other radars which are too similar to each other, so there is definitely something going on, even if it is not officially acknowledged by Indonesia due to fear of U.S sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

PeeD said:


> For not happening that Indonesian radar looks too identical to the Kashef-3 which is clearly an evolution of the Kashef-1.
> 
> Iran developed the Kashef-3, but prefers the Kavosh/Kasta-2 radar over it.
> 
> So either this was a cooperation based on Kashef-2, or Indonesians did what Iranians did in the ealry 2000's, buy a radar and copy it. Kashef-1 was developed what way from a Chinese radar.
> 
> Actually there are other radars which are too similar to each other, so there is definitely something going on, even if it is not officially acknowledged by Indonesia due to fear of U.S sanctions.



I am not a government. I am a civilian. I have asked my cousin about the cooperation personally. He said the cooperation doesnt happen. There is nothing to be fear about radar cooperation, unless it is balistic missile cooperation.

That Kashef 3 photo look like a fake. There is no Kashef 3. Can you show me Kashef 3 photo from the company who made it ?

Indonesia is not afraid of US, we are still having trade with Iran until this day.


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

Indos, are you a troll? This radar is real, not fake photos.It was part of the Iranian army parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Mr Iran Eye said:


> Indos, are you a troll? This radar is real, not fake photos.It was part of the Iranian army parade



Which one ? Did you see PT LEN radar I posted above ?


----------



## Raghfarm007

Woman who suffered convulsions after taking Pfizer Covid jab being screened for permanent neurological damage, son tells RT


After a video of his mother’s condition went viral, the son of a woman who was hospitalized after receiving Pfizer’s Covid jab told RT that, even though he was not an anti-vaxxer, he had serious doubts about the drug’s safety.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Here I give the information directly coming from LIPI website. Look like similar with my cousin said that there is *indeed *MOU but there is no action yet on the cooperation.

Google Translate

"Currently LIPI has no collaboration or research activities with the Iranian government. However, LIPI has initiated cooperation with Iran. Among them are the* MoU of cooperation* in the fields of plant, animal and marine biotechnology in 2019, the collaboration between the Center for Electronics and Telecommunications LIPI with Imam Khomeini University in the field of microwave promotion and radar technology

*In the future, it is hoped that LIPI and Iran can collaborate in the fields of science and technology.* The collaboration is also expected to strengthen relations between Indonesia and Iran. "

---------------------------------------------------------------
Some error made by Google Translate

PS: Namun, LIPI telah mempunyai inisiasi kerjasama dengan Iran should rather be translated as " However, LIPI has *cooperation intention* with Iran. Google translate has made an error in translating the sentence.

So it should be translated as

"Currently LIPI has no collaboration or research activities with the Iranian government. However, LIPI has *cooperation intention* with Iran. Among them are the* MoU of cooperation* in the fields of plant, animal and marine biotechnology in 2019, the collaboration between the Center for Electronics and Telecommunications LIPI with Imam Khomeini University in the field of microwave promotion and radar technology

*In the future, it is hoped that LIPI and Iran can collaborate in the fields of science and technology.* The collaboration is also expected to strengthen relations between Indonesia and Iran. "









LIPI Jajaki Kerja Sama dengan Iran


Jakarta, Humas LIPI. Kepala Lembaga Ilmu Pengetahuan (LIPI), Laksana Tri Handoko, menerima kedatangan Duta Besar Republik Islam Iran untuk Indonesia pada Senin (15/11). Pertemuan tersebut digelar untuk membahas rencana kerja sama antara LIPI dan Iran terkait sains dan teknologi. Adapun delegasi...




lipi.go.id





Any way it is LIPI, while the radar is made by PT LEN Industry. We also have many research agency as well like BPPT, LAPAN or university.

This is AESA radar for instant is developed by Bandung Institute of Technology (ITB)

During Indodefense 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

چند تا تحلیلگر های غربی این دو سه روز رو خیلی حساس می دونستن 

تحلیلشون این بود ترامپ فرصت کمی برای جبران ضربه ای که میخوره داره و روحیه فرمانده ها به علت جابجایی قدرت و سطح حمایت پایین تره​


----------



## Shawnee

Wendy Sherman:

“We’re going to work hard at this, because we have lost credibility, we are seen as weaker” after Trump, said Sherman, who was Barack Obama’s lead U.S. negotiator for the 2015 Iran nuclear agreement. She was speaking of U.S. foreign objectives overall, including the Iran deal.

“If war with Iran became inevitable it would upend everything else he’s trying to do with his presidency,” said Karim Sadjadpour, an expert on Iran and U.S. Middle East policy at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace. “Biden and his team are very mindful of this. Their priorities are domestic.”









Trouble at home may change Biden's hand in Iran nuke talks


A lot of the characters are the same for President-elect Joe Biden but the scene is far starker as he reassembles a team of veteran negotiators to get back into the 2015 nuclear deal with Iran...




apnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeeD

Indos said:


> I am not a government. I am a civilian. I have asked my cousin about the cooperation personally. He said the cooperation doesnt happen. There is nothing to be fear about radar cooperation, unless it is balistic missile cooperation.
> 
> That Kashef 3 photo look like a fake. There is no Kashef 3. Can you show me Kashef 3 photo from the company who made it ?
> 
> Indonesia is not afraid of US, we are still having trade with Iran until this day.



Well, do you know then that Indonesian radar was first shown?
Kafesh-3 was first shown in 2018.
The photo is altered to exclude some elements but it is not really a photoshop.

I'd say if the Indonesian variant was not showed before the Iranian one in 2018, we are safe to assume it was either a Kafesh-2 based cooperation project or Indonesians purchased or copied the Iranian design.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

I had read somewhere that IR and Indo were cooperating on a radar, but i guessed that it was National radar رادار ملی that Iran had sold to Indonesia. Looks like i was wrong and it actually was the Kashef. So similar products. 

In order to avoid sanctions, Indonesia had introduced it as a civil cooperation with Iran, and now this.
The national radar of Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Lord Of Gondor said:


> *Work on Chabahar fast-paced as India begins handing over cranes to Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350676414425653249
> Slowly but steadily the co operation is increasing.


Very interesting timing of this delivery,especially considering that the chump regime is circling the bowl.
Purely coincidental perhaps,or.........?
It will however be very interesting to see if during the next few coming months,and the beginning of bidens regime and the end of rouhanis,if progress at chabahar suddenly picks up speed from its previously glacial pace of the past several years,not to mention of course whether rouhanis successor regime is willing to even continue with the deal in light of indias rather enthusiastic political and military realignment towards the the usraeli/nato/gcc bloc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Sineva said:


> Very interesting timing of this delivery,especially considering that the chump regime is circling the bowl.
> Purely coincidental perhaps,or.........?
> It will however be very interesting to see if during the next few coming months,and the beginning of bidens regime and the end of rouhanis,if progress at chabahar suddenly picks up speed from its previously glacial pace of the past several years,not to mention of course whether rouhanis successor regime is willing to even continue with the deal in light of indias rather enthusiastic political and military realignment towards the the usraeli/nato/gcc bloc.


Although India may have limitations due to factors external to the bilateral relationship, I really see most issues as transient and can be overcome over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz




----------



## aryobarzan

To fellow Iranians...I opened a new thread in the "middle east forum" about the "Iran Mall"..worlds biggest mall...I only put 2019 videos in it.. if you have some more up to date videos please include them in there...Some non Iranians may be interested to know what is Iran all about but they go to Middle east section and miss the chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

California halts injections of Moderna Covid vaccine batch due to ‘higher-than-usual number of adverse events’


California health officials are asking vaccine providers to stop administering a batch of Moderna’s Covid-19 jab, after an unusually high number of adverse reactions were linked to the drug.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

This one came as surprise!,


*Tehran, Baku Reach Deal on Reconstruction of Liberated Azeri Towns*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
January 19, 2021





> Iran’s economy minister and the Azerbaijan Republic’s first deputy prime minister have signed memoranda of understanding on mutual cooperation in various areas.


Iranian Minister of Economic Affairs and Finance Farhad Dejpasand said the two countries are planning to run joint projects in different sectors.
“Our memorandum of understanding includes two parts. The first part is to follow up on the projects we are implementing and finalize our future plans,” he said.
“The second part concerns the participation of Iran’s private sector and utilizing the potential of Iran’s construction sector for restoration, rebuilding and construction [of buildings] in liberated areas in the Azerbaijan Republic,” he added.
“Fortunately, the Azeri side warmly welcomed this offer of cooperation. We can best utilize these potentialities. We are jointly running some projects in Iran and in the Azerbaijan Republic, projects on water, roads and industries, especially the pharmaceutical and machinery industries,” said the Iranian minister.
“They are very good projects, and I hope we will be able to implement them according to the timetable,” he noted.
“I believe today will be a turning point in Iran-Azerbaijan relations. Hopefully, if these programs come to fruition, our foreign trade will take a giant leap, too, because we have more potential that what we are already doing,” he underlined.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Sineva said:


> Very interesting timing of this delivery,especially considering that the chump regime is circling the bowl.
> Purely coincidental perhaps,or.........?
> It will however be very interesting to see if during the next few coming months,and the beginning of bidens regime and the end of rouhanis,if progress at chabahar suddenly picks up speed from its previously glacial pace of the past several years,not to mention of course whether rouhanis successor regime is willing to even continue with the deal in light of indias rather enthusiastic political and military realignment towards the the usraeli/nato/gcc bloc.


My guess is that India needed to do USD importation to fund the equipment for Chabahar, but Trump sanctions had made India very wary about those transactions, but now that Biden is coming in, India has predicted that Biden will be softer on Iran sanctions related bans, so why not.

I will say this again- Iran controls INdia's Afghanistan business and access and INdia finds Afghanistan to be a strategically important country, so if INdia doesnt act on Chabahar, India can say bye bye to Afghanistan. Iran has given INdia special access to AFghanistan, if INdia messses it up, Pakistan takes its wins in Afghanistan. simple. INdia should never take its relationship with Iran for granted, we see what happened to Farzad oil field when INdia does such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

If the Indians don't want access to Afghanistan and a faster route to Russia, that's their choice. I'm sure that the Chinese will be more than willing to take over the deal since they actually behave like a sovereign, independent country and can be relied on. 

If it were up to me, I would have already given up on India, however perhaps Iranian leadership wants to diversify ? In any case, India better move quick, otherwise they will soon need permission from China to enter Afghanistan and avoid the longer Suez route to Russia / EU.



925boy said:


> My guess is that India needed to do USD importation to fund the equipment for Chabahar, but Trump sanctions had made India very wary about those transactions, but now that Biden is coming in, India has predicted that Biden will be softer on Iran sanctions related bans, so why not.
> 
> I will say this again- Iran controls INdia's Afghanistan business and access and INdia finds Afghanistan to be a strategically important country, so if INdia doesnt act on Chabahar, India can say bye bye to Afghanistan. Iran has given INdia special access to AFghanistan, if INdia messses it up, Pakistan takes its wins in Afghanistan. simple. INdia should never take its relationship with Iran for granted, we see what happened to Farzad oil field when INdia does such.


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> This one came as surprise!,
> 
> 
> *Tehran, Baku Reach Deal on Reconstruction of Liberated Azeri Towns*
> By
> IFP Editorial Staff
> -
> January 19, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Minister of Economic Affairs and Finance Farhad Dejpasand said the two countries are planning to run joint projects in different sectors.
> “Our memorandum of understanding includes two parts. The first part is to follow up on the projects we are implementing and finalize our future plans,” he said.
> “The second part concerns the participation of Iran’s private sector and utilizing the potential of Iran’s construction sector for restoration, rebuilding and construction [of buildings] in liberated areas in the Azerbaijan Republic,” he added.
> “Fortunately, the Azeri side warmly welcomed this offer of cooperation. We can best utilize these potentialities. We are jointly running some projects in Iran and in the Azerbaijan Republic, projects on water, roads and industries, especially the pharmaceutical and machinery industries,” said the Iranian minister.
> “They are very good projects, and I hope we will be able to implement them according to the timetable,” he noted.
> “I believe today will be a turning point in Iran-Azerbaijan relations. Hopefully, if these programs come to fruition, our foreign trade will take a giant leap, too, because we have more potential that what we are already doing,” he underlined.



Very unexpected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

DoubleYouSee said:


> Excuse me every buddy but it means"dik or pooosy"..... word by word,kyr ia kos





Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Sep 4, 2019
> 
> *Persian Language And The Language Of Diplomacy*
> 
> The gradual entry of a large number of loan words into Persian from European languages and most notably from French began in the 19th century and continued through the 20th century as part of the process of modernization of culture and society in Persia. Several political and educational factors played a significant part in the selection and provenance of these borrowings. Although France did not have the perennial political and military influence of Russia or Britain on Persia, it served, particularly in the 19th and early part of the 20th century, as the most important model of modern secular culture for Persia as well as many other countries of the region. French was not only the language of the corps diplomatique and haute couture but was also used as a second language in European royal courts and aristocratic circles particularly when refinements of cuisine, manners, and etiquette were discussed.
> 
> This process continued into the 20th century with the educational system at all levels modeled on the French system, in organization as well as curricula, and with the textbooks, particularly in the sciences, based on translations from French.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Encyclopaedia Iranica
> 
> 
> The Encyclopaedia Iranica is a comprehensive research tool dedicated to the study of Iranian civilization in the Middle East, the Caucasus, Central Asia, and the Indian subcontinent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iranicaonline.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the 17th century, French was known as the language of diplomacy and international relations throughout the world.
> 
> Iranians know what to expect when dealing with foreign leaders, as the French meaning of their names give a pretty good hint!
> 
> Here a small list:
> 
> •Shinzo Abe is a Japanese politician who has been Prime Minister of Japan since 2012:
> *Shinzo The Abbot* (French: abbé; Meaning: abbot)
> 
> •Imran Ahmed Khan Niazi HI PP is the 22nd and current Prime Minister of Pakistan:
> *Imran The Rod* (French: canne; Meaning: stick)
> 
> •Narendra Damodardas Modi is an Indian politician serving as the 14th and current Prime Minister of India since 2014:
> *Narendra The Cursed* (French: maudit; Meaning: cursed)
> 
> •George Walker Bush is an American politician who served as the 43rd President of the United States from 2001 to 2009:
> *George The Big Mouth* (French: bouche; Meaning: mouth)
> 
> •Donald John Trump is the 45th and current President of the United States, in office since January 20, 2017:
> *Donald The Cheat* (French: trompe; Meaning: deceive)
> 
> •Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin is a Russian statesman and former intelligence officer serving as President of Russia since 2012:
> *Vladimir The Whore* (French: putain; Meaning: prostitute)
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-11748606



Here the obligatory update (tentative):

•Yoshihide Suga is a Japanese politician who has been Prime Minister of Japan since September 2020:
*Yoshihide The Raid* (French: souga; Meaning: raid) 

•Joseph Robinette Biden Jr. is the 46th and current President of the United States, in office since 21st January 2021:
*Joseph The Debacle* (1.French: bide; Meaning: fiasco; 2. French: bidet; Meaning 1: pony, Meaning 2: type of sink intended for washing the external genitalia and the anus) 

•Kamala Devi Harris is the 49th and current Vice President of the United States since 21st January 2021:
*Kamala The Rice* (1.French: à riz; Meaning: for the rice; 2. French: a ri; Meaning: has laughed) 

















🚬


----------



## Salmanov

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351935100171276290
@Shapur Zol Aktaf
This scumbag is already begging its like this is the 8th president since his father fall and he keeps hoping if return lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Salmanov said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351935100171276290
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> This scumbag already begging it’s this is the 8th president since his father fall and he keeps hoping if return lol


I wonder how this letter will be received by his supporters who want to start an armed uprising in the U.S to keep Trump in power?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I wonder how this letter will be received by his supporters who want to start an armed uprising in the U.S to keep Trump in power?


Good point...may be he is in panic..that is why he wrote the letter...idiots live in a dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I wonder how this letter will be received by his supporters who want to start an armed uprising in the U.S to keep Trump in power?


It’s funny these scumbags just because they hate the mullah they cheer for an orange scumbag who most of his followers are racist who talk about nuking Iran and turn it into glass and they hate the brown Iranians and see them as sand niggers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I wonder how this letter will be received by his supporters who want to start an armed uprising in the U.S to keep Trump in power?


And here is another begging scumbag 😂

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351941981497303045

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## IranDefence

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351963640056971264

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Arian

Salmanov said:


> And here is another begging scumbag 😂
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351941981497303045


Honestly, no one takes Reza Pahlavi seriously in the US political establishment. They think of him as an incompetent showman rather than a potential leader of a future revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salmanov

Arian said:


> Honestly, no one takes Reza Pahlavi seriously in the US political establishment. They think of him as an incompetent showman rather than a potential leader of a future revolution.


Yet he thinks he can go back ave take the power in Iran 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Xerxes22

Salmanov said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351935100171276290
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> This scumbag is already begging its like this is the 8th president since his father fall and he keeps hoping if return lol


I dont know why this fake king hasnt been eternally put to sleep yet. COME ON.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

بعد یه کسی می گفت مردم تو ایران اصلاً مالیات و اینها نمی دن

زارع با اشاره به نحوه دریافت مالیات از حقوق ها،افزود: از حقوق بین ۴ تا ۸ میلیون تومان* ۱۰ درصد*، حقوق بین ۸ تا ۱۲ میلیون تومان *۱۵ درصد*، حقوق ۱۲ تا ۱۸ میلیون تومان *۲۰ درصد*، حقوق ۱۸ تا ۲۴ میلیون تومان * ۲۵ درصد*، حقوق ۲۴ تا ۳۲ میلیون تومان *۳۰* *درصد* مالیات اخذ خواهد شد و مازاد بر ۳۲ میلیون تومان حقوق هم باید* ۳۵ درصد* مالیات پرداخت کند​








افزایش ۲۵ درصدی حقوق کارکنان دولت در سال آینده


سخنگوی کمیسیون تلفیق گفت: این کمیسیون پیشنهاد دولت برای افزایش ۲۵ درصدی حقوق و مزایای کارکنان دولت را تصویب کرد اما سقف پرداخت حقوق را ۱۵ برابر حداقل حقوق یعنی ۳۳ میلیون تومان در نظر گرفت.




www.mashreghnews.ir




رو بیشتر چیزهای هم که شرکت‌ها و فروشگاه‌ها می فروشن 9% مالیات ارزش افزوده می‌گیرن. 7% هم که بیمه کسر می‌شه
از شرکت‌ها هم که 25% سود مالیات می‌گیرن. از کسبه هم که هرچقدر تیغشون ببره و خودشون دلشون بخواد تعیین می‌کنند​


----------



## Shawnee

Suicide bombers are gonna be mobilized by regional players against Biden around the world. Similar to what happened for Obama.

More mass killing in Iraq, more knife killing in US.

They will show Biden his policies have a cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> Suicide bombers are gonna be mobilized by regional players against Biden around the world. Similar to what happened for Obama.
> 
> More mass killing in Iraq, more knife killing in US.
> 
> They will show Biden his policies have a cost.


Yup..Saudis have received their marching orders...Suicide bombers on the loose ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

I dont´t like wasting my time on BS.... but look how generous Iran´s tax system is: around 70% of the wage earners pay 0% to 10% tax only. The average direct tax in Europe is 40%.

The heighest tax rate is only 35%.....and that is for people who make $1450 per month or above!!!! This is lower tax rate than even middle income Europeans pay.

Also, the Value added tax in Iran is only 9 %.... in most of Europe is 20%.

This on top of the fact that a huge portion of population like doctors, architechts, lawyers, actors, investors, bazaris.... pay little to no tax....

On top of this, the whole population not only pays no tax on things like electricity, gas and petrol, they get huge subsedies on them.

Great to keep in mind next time someone bitches about things in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Shawnee said:


> Suicide bombers are gonna be mobilized by regional players against Biden around the world. Similar to what happened for Obama.
> 
> More mass killing in Iraq, more knife killing in US.
> 
> They will show Biden his policies have a cost.



There are those in the region who are very afraid that the Biden administration will eventually withdraw troops from the Middle East; they consider the US to be a counter-weight to Iran and want it to get entangled in regional affairs.

For these people, a sudden surge in violence by IS will conveniently pressure Biden to keep troops in the region for counter-terrorism reasons.

Dirty politics at the expense of innocent Iraqi civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philosopher

The Zionists and Persian Gulf Arabs are panicking quite bad, just listen to the words coming out of them. They understand even the mad dog Trump could do little to stand up to Iran in the region. The next 4, and perhaps 8 years will be a very uncomfortable reality for them given Biden will be much more likely to follow Obama era policies. 

Iran is just on another level to these feeble regional states. Just consider how even collectively with the US' fullbacking and all these sanctions they still could not stop Iran's growth and influence. Iran will only continue to grow from here, matter of fact Iran is not even a fraction of what it can become in the not so distant future. Regarding the Americans, they simply will not be able to keep up with trying to act as balancing force in multiple regions against Iran, China and Russia etc. They are going to have to prioritise and from what we are hearing, they are thinking of pivoting mostly towards South China sector. They will end up abandoning their middle eastern puppets to a great extend and then they will be dismantled by Iran. Just listen to what the Americans themselves think:

*Republican Senator Lindsey Graham says if it wasn’t for U.S. support, they would be speaking Farsi in Saudi Arabia in a week, their military can't fight their way out of a paper bag.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071869309360766978
Another important deed that needs to come to pass is to deal with these Zionists. For the past few years this minuscule state seem to become overconfident to a point they actually seem to believe they can act with impunity. Iran has tolerated them to avoid escalation at that time but it's high time for them to be put into their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

Some people can't even do basic arithmetic. 320 million rials is equal to less than $1,500 per month. He said $14,500 per month! LOL
+ 7% for social security + 9% for VAT which is included in almost anything these days (even restaurants add it) and basically almost half of your income is gone.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Arian said:


> بعد یه کسی می گفت مردم تو ایران اصلاً مالیات و اینها نمی دن
> 
> زارع با اشاره به نحوه دریافت مالیات از حقوق ها،افزود: از حقوق بین ۴ تا ۸ میلیون تومان* ۱۰ درصد*، حقوق بین ۸ تا ۱۲ میلیون تومان *۱۵ درصد*، حقوق ۱۲ تا ۱۸ میلیون تومان *۲۰ درصد*، حقوق ۱۸ تا ۲۴ میلیون تومان * ۲۵ درصد*، حقوق ۲۴ تا ۳۲ میلیون تومان *۳۰* *درصد* مالیات اخذ خواهد شد و مازاد بر ۳۲ میلیون تومان حقوق هم باید* ۳۵ درصد* مالیات پرداخت کند​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> افزایش ۲۵ درصدی حقوق کارکنان دولت در سال آینده
> 
> 
> سخنگوی کمیسیون تلفیق گفت: این کمیسیون پیشنهاد دولت برای افزایش ۲۵ درصدی حقوق و مزایای کارکنان دولت را تصویب کرد اما سقف پرداخت حقوق را ۱۵ برابر حداقل حقوق یعنی ۳۳ میلیون تومان در نظر گرفت.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Yea.... I guess having an IQ of 75 may indeed be insufficient to do simple math..... but it certainly seems to be insufficient to read....although let me be frank here....I think the IQ in question is way below 75......​


----------



## Arian

Raghfarm007 said:


> Yea.... I guess having an IQ of 75 may indeed be insufficient to do simple math..... but it certainly seems to be insufficient to read....although let me be frank here....I think the IQ in question is way below 75......​


Indeed. Maybe I overestimated your IQ when I said 75, but anything below 80 is really not enough for doing math, which is apparent in your case.
Although I am sure that you're illiterate in Persian. Otherwise any person that knows how to read Persian sees that the text clearly mentions that any income above 32 million Tomans (320 million Rials) is taxed 35%. And $1 is approximately 220,000 IRR (22,000 Tomans) now. A month ago it was $1 = 28,000 Tomans which makes 32 million Tomans worth less than $1,150. It's only the psychological response of the market to Trump leaving the office that the Iranian currency has regained some if its lost value lately.


----------



## Salmanov

Xerxes22 said:


> I dont know why this fake king hasnt been eternally put to sleep yet. COME ON.


He is clown with no real followers killing him will make him a martyr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Did anyone here see _Mosul _on Netflix? God...that scene with the IRGC colonel was so ridiculous.


----------



## Salmanov

Surenas said:


> Did anyone here see _Mosul _on Netflix? God...that scene with the IRGC colonel was so ridiculous.


In reality many Iranians think like him including Kurds


----------



## Indos

@Philosopher @mohammad45 

Bro, I have question on you, does Shiah also use hadith compiled by Bukhari and Muslim ?

As Sunni, I also believe that Ali should lead Muslim instead of Abu Bakr after our prophet passed away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Salmanov said:


> In reality many Iranians think like him including Kurds



There were no Iranian or allied groups in Mosul, as the US conditioned air support for their absence. The mannerisms of the colonel was out of character for an high-ranking IRGC officer as well; too slick; unrealistic encounter (cigarettes for ammo...like really?); etc.

That scene was added for propaganda reasons: to depict 'Persian' arrogance against Iraqis and underscore that Iran is a foreign and unwanted force in the country.

It was all too obvious. The rest of the movie was quite decent tho.


----------



## Xerxes22

Indos said:


> @Philosopher @mohammad45
> 
> Bro, I have question on you, does Shiah also use hadith compiled by Bukhari and Muslim ?
> 
> As Sunni, I also believe that Ali should lead Muslim instead of Abu Bakr after our prophet passed away.


Then there's no difference between us .I humbly request you to read this post until the end because there is sumthing to discover in the end. PLEASE. 

They always point fingers at the Shias saying " oh they object to rule of the Khilafah of the companions". But the point here is to analyze how any leader shud be elected. BY VOTES AND DISCUSSION. 

So, in case there are many candidates available, 30 out of 100 people can say " well, i think candidate A wud be a better choice to lead us", 25 may say, " oh well I think Candidate A lacks in thus and thus quality so Candidate B shud be the leader" Then the other might have other opinions altogether. This is an acceptable process.

So if a shia at any time of history has the opinion that the true ruler based on merit and right was to be sumone else than who got forcefully elected then that doesn't make them a heretic. This whole narrative that they are, is a Wahabist Yankee arab treasonous tactics to suppress a group of people who have always been loyal to the Royal Bloodline of Muhammad (saws).

The true Bloodline of Arabia is not the Bloodline of Umayyad (Abu Sufian, Yazid etc) nor the bloodline of Al saud, It is the bloodline of prophet muhammad (saws) itself. And people need to understand this. The islam that we know from mainstream history is far from historical truths. As this history was written down during the rule of umayyad tyrants. They are always desperate to make sure that they portray that the blood of the companions are as holy as the blood of Prophet Muhammad (SAWS) himself. And all the lies are being exposed today.

HOW ? Look at the world. Look who are in EXILE. LOOK WHO DONT HAVE ANY LEADERS LEFT. Look who have sold out to those who wants to terminate Islam and muslims FOREVER. Look who these ppl are. And look at who is leading the resistance. Look at who have realized how vulnerable the future existence of Muslims are. Look at who are America and Zion's number one enemy on the Planet. WHO ARE THEY ? They are those who are followers and supporters of the Prophet's family. They are those who are the defenders and followers of those who carried the VERY BLOOD of the prophet in their veins.


Who are they ? They are the shias, They are IRAN. All you need to know to realize the true history of Islam is to look at the world today. God's forces are here. They are strong and they are prepared. They have a country. They have a sacred army, They have a leader. They are pushing thru all odds and all obsatcles, thru all the economic injustices and sanctions. They are not in exile like those leaderless people who havent been honest enuf to see the real history. Read about Khurasan Hadith.

All the garbage that we hear from those who do not know the real history and the yankee arab traitors who have betrayed God is only to suppress the followers and defenders of the TRUE ROYAL BLOODLINE OF ARABIA. WHY? Because as soon as you realize to which bloodline the loyalty of every muslim lies, then these so called FAKE ROYAL MONARCHIES will become obsolete. They will no longer exist. People will reject their Loyalty and overthrow them .


This is Wats happening with SAUDI ARABIA and this is wat happened with the UMAYYAD traitors. THIS IS THE REASON WHY 11 DIRECT DESCENDANTS OF THE PROPHET WERE MURDERED. YES THATS RIGHT THEY WERE ALL KILLED AND WIPED OUT. 90% of the people only know wat happened till hussein (as). But they never try to find out wat happened after him. After him, there were many generations of direct DESCENDANTS of the prophet. Wanna know wat happened to them? Each one of them was POISONED.

The horrible thing was, They werent killed at once. Each generartion came and were poisoned. From father to Son. When they Became a youth or older, they were MURDERED. GRADUALLY. OVER THE YEARS. THEY WERE WIPED OUT. THEY WERE EXTERMINATED. There is a reason why they dont go deeper into wat happened after the murder of Imam Hussein (as). Because if people find out wat happened to the coming generetion of direct descendants of the prophet over the next 200 years then people wud realise the TRUE GOAL of this extermination. 

"AS LONG AS A PERSON CARRIES THE ROYAL AND SACRED BLOOD OF THE PROPHET (SAWS) HIMSELF, THEN THEY POSE A THREAT TO THOSE WHO HAVE USED ISLAM TO ESTABLISH THEIR OWN RULE". This is wat happened. This is why the prophets(SAWS) family was EXTERMINATED. This why the so called muslims are now in Exile and getting their A*ses kicked, and they are without leaders or representatives. While those who recognised true history HAVE A NATION. HAVE AN ARMY. HAVE A LEADER (many leaders) and most important HAVE A RESISTANCE. THE TRUTH IS IN THE OPEN. ALL THATS NEEDED IS A SET OF EYES TO SEE. LONG LIVE THE FLAGS OF KHURASAN.


----------



## GWXP

Jews in Biden administration

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Arian

I don't know about the rest of them, but Eric Lander is a very good choice for the Office of Science and Technology Policy. He certainly deserves the position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Opinion | Alejandro Mayorkas’ historic nomination is a wake up call: Stop erasing Sepharadim.


Born in Havana, Cuba, Mayorkas is the son of a Sephardic father whose family came from the former Ottoman Empire.




forward.com






Shawnee said:


> Opinion | Alejandro Mayorkas’ historic nomination is a wake up call: Stop erasing Sepharadim.
> 
> 
> Born in Havana, Cuba, Mayorkas is the son of a Sephardic father whose family came from the former Ottoman Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forward.com



They are Jewish but potent choices. 
Check this out:
Stop erasing Sephardim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

GWXP said:


> Jews in Biden administration
> View attachment 709409


It’s their country so personally I really don’t care who they chose. However, as an Iranian I don’t see a problem if Jews are appointed. Why should it bother me? Zionist is another thing however. And to be even more clear. You can be a Zionist and not even Jew and vice versa. Personally I’m not really down with how much slandering Jews get in this forum.

also, the main Jew missing in that list is Bernie sanders. What a visionary that man is!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

Sina-1 said:


> It’s their country so personally I really don’t care who they chose. However, as an Iranian I don’t see a problem if Jews are appointed. Why should it bother me? Zionist is another thing however. And to be even more clear. You can be a Zionist and not even Jew and vice versa. Personally I’m not really down with how much slandering Jews get in this forum.
> 
> also, the main Jew missing in that list is Bernie sanders. What a visionary that man is!


Indeed. Many Jews are in fact against the actions of the state of Israel and disagree with people like Netanyahu. Noam Chomsky and Bernie Sanders are just two well-known examples of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

Top Iran leader posts Trump-like golfer image, vows revenge


The Twitter account of Iran's Supreme Leader on Friday carried the image of a golfer resembling former President Donald Trump apparently being targeted by a drone, vowing revenge over the killing of a top Iranian general in a U.S. drone attack.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Israeli missiles strike Syria’s Hama killing four civilians: SANA


Syria claims Israeli jets carried out attacks in central province, adding its military shot down most of the missiles.




www.aljazeera.com













ISIL claims Baghdad suicide bombings that killed 32


More than 100 people were wounded in the deadliest blasts in nearly three years to have hit the Iraqi capital.




www.aljazeera.com













Iran Says It’s Reviving Oil Output to Pre-Sanctions Levels







www.bloomberg.com













Trump impeachment trial to begin in Senate week of Feb. 8, Schumer says


U.S. House will formally deliver impeachment charge to Senate on Monday




www.theglobeandmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352634191289040896


----------



## sha ah

The current map of the SYRIA showing who controls what.






In the spring, I'm assuming that the following will be the SAA's primary objectives:

1) SAA can take Al Barah and fill in the southern flank, get close to the M4

2) The rest of the areas along the M5 MUST hold onto current holdings and repel all rebel offensives. This will be vital. especially along Saraqib. Note: Russian military police are now stationed in Saraqib.

3) The SAA can then threaten the M4 which is the life line of the Idlib rebel enclave. They would then continually soften up targets like Jisr Al Shugr, Arihah, Muhanbal, which all lie along the M4.

4) Take back a vital target like Arihah or Muhanbal, That will effectively split the Idlib enclave in half and deal a death blow to the rebel cause there. Idlib proper will then be threatened from the south, east and north east. On the other hand those areas will be hotly contested since they are so vital to the future of the Idlib pocket.






Other vital targets include the M45 and 420 highways up north. Targets like Al Atara, Sarmada, Ad Dana would be great for the SAA since they would effectively sever Turkey's main artery into the Idlib enclave.

The 56/60 highway, which connects Jisr Al Shugr to Idlib, almost connects, but does not connect into Turkey and is much more mountainous, therefore more difficult to traverse. Note the towns of Saqin, Khafr Takarim, and Armanaz that are in between Jisr Al Shugr and Idlib proper.

So basically by cutting off vital supply routes and taking little chunks of territory one step at a time, the SAA can effectively cripple the rebels in Idlib.

Of course Turkey will be hard pressed to let the M45 / 420 highways go. They will most likely deploy their drones in response. This is where Syrian air defenses, missile tech, Russian aviation assistance, newly acquired Iranian drones, but most importantly in my opinion, Syrian discipline will be put to the test.

An Iranian drone like the Karrar, armed with a rocket would be an excellent, cost effective method for intercepting enemy UAVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Iran's supreme leader makes online threats to attack golfing Trump


A photomontage seems to show the ex-president playing in the shadow of a warplane or large drone.



www.bbc.com






cab someone tell if the photo is real?


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> The current map of the SYRIA showing who controls what.
> 
> View attachment 709504
> 
> 
> In the spring, I'm assuming that the following will be the SAA's primary objectives:
> 
> 1) SAA can take Al Barah and fill in the southern flank, get close to the M4
> 
> 2) The rest of the areas along the M5 MUST hold onto current holdings and repel all rebel offensives. This will be vital. especially along Saraqib. Note: Russian military police are now stationed in Saraqib.
> 
> 3) The SAA can then threaten the M4 which is the life line of the Idlib rebel enclave. They would then continually soften up targets like Jisr Al Shugr, Arihah, Muhanbal, which all lie along the M4.
> 
> 4) Take back a vital target like Arihah or Muhanbal, That will effectively split the Idlib enclave in half and deal a death blow to the rebel cause there. Idlib proper will then be threatened from the south, east and north east. On the other hand those areas will be hotly contested since they are so vital to the future of the Idlib pocket.
> 
> View attachment 709503
> 
> 
> Other vital targets include the M45 and 420 highways up north. Targets like Al Atara, Sarmada, Ad Dana would be great for the SAA since they would effectively sever Turkey's main artery into the Idlib enclave.
> 
> The 56/60 highway, which connects Jisr Al Shugr to Idlib, almost connects, but does not connect into Turkey and is much more mountainous, therefore more difficult to traverse. Note the towns of Saqin, Khafr Takarim, and Armanaz that are in between Jisr Al Shugr and Idlib proper.
> 
> So basically by cutting off vital supply routes and taking little chunks of territory one step at a time, the SAA can effectively cripple the rebels in Idlib.
> 
> Of course Turkey will be hard pressed to let the M45 / 420 highways go. They will most likely deploy their drones in response. This is where Syrian air defenses, missile tech, Russian aviation assistance, newly acquired Iranian drones, but most importantly in my opinion, Syrian discipline will be put to the test.
> 
> An Iranian drone like the Karrar, armed with a rocket would be an excellent, cost effective method for intercepting enemy UAVs.
> 
> View attachment 709505
> 
> 
> View attachment 709506


You must taken into account the presence of American troops. I think around 40 or so IFV's entered Syria from Iraq as soon as Biden Admin came into power. They will destroy the rest of Syria to build that Qatar pipeline.


----------



## Shawnee

*رخداد مهمی در سکوت خبری پیش میره
اسلام* *قلعه* نزدیک مرز ایران هر لحظه ممکنه سقوط کنه. طالبان به شدت در حال پیشروی اند. گویا ایران ناراضی نیست. طالبان چندین مدله. باید دید کدوم مدل نزدیک گلوگاه و شاهراه مرز ماست​


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> The current map of the SYRIA showing who controls what.
> 
> 
> In the spring, I'm assuming that the following will be the SAA's primary objectives:
> 
> 1) SAA can take Al Barah and fill in the southern flank, get close to the M4
> 
> 2) The rest of the areas along the M5 MUST hold onto current holdings and repel all rebel offensives. This will be vital. especially along Saraqib. Note: Russian military police are now stationed in Saraqib.
> 
> 3) The SAA can then threaten the M4 which is the life line of the Idlib rebel enclave. They would then continually soften up targets like Jisr Al Shugr, Arihah, Muhanbal, which all lie along the M4.
> 
> 4) Take back a vital target like Arihah or Muhanbal, That will effectively split the Idlib enclave in half and deal a death blow to the rebel cause there. Idlib proper will then be threatened from the south, east and north east. On the other hand those areas will be hotly contested since they are so vital to the future of the Idlib pocket.
> 
> Other vital targets include the M45 and 420 highways up north. Targets like Al Atara, Sarmada, Ad Dana would be great for the SAA since they would effectively sever Turkey's main artery into the Idlib enclave.
> 
> The 56/60 highway, which connects Jisr Al Shugr to Idlib, almost connects, but does not connect into Turkey and is much more mountainous, therefore more difficult to traverse. Note the towns of Saqin, Khafr Takarim, and Armanaz that are in between Jisr Al Shugr and Idlib proper.
> 
> So basically by cutting off vital supply routes and taking little chunks of territory one step at a time, the SAA can effectively cripple the rebels in Idlib.
> 
> Of course Turkey will be hard pressed to let the M45 / 420 highways go. They will most likely deploy their drones in response. This is where Syrian air defenses, missile tech, Russian aviation assistance, newly acquired Iranian drones, but most importantly in my opinion, Syrian discipline will be put to the test.
> 
> An Iranian drone like the Karrar, armed with a rocket would be an excellent, cost effective method for intercepting enemy UAVs.



So what you are saying is or assuming that Russia will start WW3 for Idlib or Assad? I am I hearing you correctly? Russia will not confront Turkey over such irrelevant buffer zone. In fact Russia won't even confront Turkey even if it had all of Syria except for big matters such as closure of the Istanbul strait etc etc.

Turkey won't leave that area and will use it as buffer zone and build cities in these buffer zones because it won't take everyone in. Turkey keeps whatever it has taken plus new territories on the SDF areas.

1. If Assad regime were to instigate or lets just say if Russia had to chose between them it will chose Turkey and back out after they re-negotiate their rights for the energy rights in Syria with Turkey and Tartous port remains same. Which means Russia has secured it's two main objectives plus Russia has alot of trade ties with Turkey over 100s of billions worth.

2. With or without Russia if a Conflict involving Turkey were to start they will reach Damascus in no time as Russia won't have enough manpower to contain them nor can the Assad regime. So it will reach Damascus as the war goes on and if Russia is taken out of the occasion the process will only hasten.

3. In such miscalculation which the Russians will never do because they understand the terrain and military realities. It will involve alot of other players will be drawn in such conflict and it won't be an isolated incident as it is to big of a conflict to remain such.

4. Israel will jump in such conflicts and seize Lebanon and South Syria and they would want to make it quickly before Turkey reaches Damascus and re-draw new border lines.

Russia is completely satisfied with current status-quo as it has sealed the energy rights over the gas and oil in Assad held areas and keeps the assad militias irrelevant by letting Israel bomb them contineously which shows who is the boss and keeping Assad there.

The only thing keeping Syria in balance are the US and Turkey who also hold territories of their own whereas the US has the countries most oil over 70% of the oil and gas is being drilled by US companies


----------



## Shawnee

Speaking of geostrategic depth of senior Turkish members:
- They used to say “*Qusairgrad*”. The war will change from Qusair.
- *Aleppo will never fall*. Turkey will intervene.
- *Assad will fall in 2012*, then 2014, then 2015, and so on.

They underestimate Syria while it takes just *100 Syrian Fateh 110* to ablaze major Turkish factories and airports.


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> Speaking of geostrategic depth of senior Turkish members:
> They used to say “*Qusairgrad*”. The war will change from Qusair.
> - *Aleppo will never fall*. Turkey will intervene.
> - *Assad will fall in 2012*, then 2014, then 2015, and so on.
> 
> They underestimate Syria while it takes just *100 Syrian Fateh 110* to ablaze major Turkish factories and airports.



I have never seen anyone say that not once. Turkey had zero interests in intervening this war until it was forced to do so by the YPG this is truly what got Turkey in Syria and Iraq. They got under their skin literally.

This is Turkey when they hear YPG






The estimation of Assad falling was never really off but Russia's arrival truly changed the estimation the Rebels ended up fighting Russia for 5 years instead. The Estimation was right even Solemani agreed with the estimation they were not false


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> I have never seen anyone say that not once. Turkey had zero interests in intervening this war until it was forced to do so by the YPG this is truly what got Turkey in Syria and Iraq. They got under their skin literally.
> 
> This is Turkey when they hear YPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The estimation of Assad falling was never really off but Russia's arrival truly changed the estimation the Rebels ended up fighting Russia for 5 years instead. The Estimation was right even Solemani would agreed with the estimation they were not false



You probably were not around in 2011-2015 then.

*Qusairgrad*! was well before Russia arrives. Assad was supposed to fall in 2012 and 2013 well before Russia comes.

Speaking of geostrategy.


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> You probably were not around in 2011-2015 then.
> 
> *Qusairgrad*! was well before Russian arrives. Assad was supposed to fall in 2012 and 2013 well before Russia comes.



I disagree with that all tho people were making the prediction as far as back in 2013 but the momentum really started to swift big time in 2014 and early 2015. That is when Russia came into the battle


----------



## Stryker1982

Titanium100 said:


> I disagree with that all tho people were making the prediction as far as back in 2013 but the momentum really started to swift big time in 2014 and early 2015. That is when Russia came into the battle



Their is truth to this.

Iran/Hezb prevented Syria's fall with key gains and counterattacks to reclaim territory at the crucial time of 2013-2014 when it was at its weakest.

The tide turned after Russia. Essentially, it's airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> I disagree with that all tho people were making the prediction as far as back in 2013 but the momentum really started to swift big time in 2014 and early 2015. That is when Russia came into the battle



One example way before Russia comes from 2012:

*Erdogan vows to pray in Damascus' Umayyad Mosque*









Premier vows to pray in Damascus mosque ‘soon’ - Türkiye News


Turkish PM slams CHP leader Kılıçdaroğlu saying ‘They will not dare to go to Damascus. But we will go there in the shortest possible time. That day is close. We will pray near the grave of Salahaddin Ayyubi’




www.hurriyetdailynews.com


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> One example way before Russia comes from 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premier vows to pray in Damascus mosque ‘soon’ - Türkiye News
> 
> 
> Turkish PM slams CHP leader Kılıçdaroğlu saying ‘They will not dare to go to Damascus. But we will go there in the shortest possible time. That day is close. We will pray near the grave of Salahaddin Ayyubi’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hurriyetdailynews.com



That is pretty much empty talk and probably for election reasons and not really meaningful nor tied to Turkey concerns it is just like them claiming Balkan or Jerusalem from time to time. Turkey elusively came for the YPG this is the honest truth... They consider them as a major security threat and the only security goal and sentiments all turkish parties share is the YPG. They are united on that front.

The reason they created the Interim gov't of syria is for the rebels to resettle YPG areas and basically end them. Everything they do is somehow tied down with YPG interests and the Rebels benefit from this free territories, lands and new gov't freely liberated territories. If YPG were controlling Damascus they would have been there for sure by now hack they would have arrived 8yrs earlier


----------



## Xerxes22

Shawnee said:


> One example way before Russia comes from 2012:
> 
> *Erdogan vows to pray in Damascus' Umayyad Mosque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premier vows to pray in Damascus mosque ‘soon’ - Türkiye News
> 
> 
> Turkish PM slams CHP leader Kılıçdaroğlu saying ‘They will not dare to go to Damascus. But we will go there in the shortest possible time. That day is close. We will pray near the grave of Salahaddin Ayyubi’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hurriyetdailynews.com


This moronic madman of a person. Look at the filthy words coming out of this braindead politicians mouth. Erdogan, People will soon dance on ur grave. You bloody traitor. You will sip poison in Jerusalem with ur jewish buddies first than get to damascus. Madmen con artist of a politician. A vicious filthy lying scum. I had always said, this scumbag erdogan was the sufiyani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Xerxes22 said:


> This moronic madman of a person. Look at the filthy words coming out of this braindead politicians mouth. Erdogan, People will soon dance on ur grave. You bloody traitor. You will sip poison in Jerusalem with ur jewish buddies first than get to damascus. Madmen con artist of a politician. A vicious filthy lying scum. I had always said, this scumbag erdogan was the sufiyani.



His not the Sufyani the hadith clearly states that the Sufyani is from the Kalb tribe and his people don't pray and make wine halal does that not sound familiar no sect has these weird practices except the Alwaites and I have even seen Alwaites accepting the fact that Assad is the Sufyani. They are apostates by definition and even by Shia definition. You have to redo your research


----------



## Xerxes22

Titanium100 said:


> His not the Sufyani the hadith clearly states that the Sufyani is from the Kalb tribe and his people don't pray and make wine halal does that not sound familiar no sect has these weird practices except the Alwaites and I have even seen Alwaites accepting the fact that Assad is the Sufyani. They are apostates by definition and even by Shia definition. You have to redo your research



Sufiyani will have the backing of Europe (NATO) as it is obvious in the hadiths. 

"Later the sedition which started in the west will arrive to Al-Sham (the Levant), thus two banners will fight for control over the Syrian region; they will fight until their armies are exhausted."

The two banners fighting until their last resources are the Syrian army and the Western backed Jihadi brainwashed rebel groups. 

Most of Sufiyani's fighters (paid mercenaries ofcourse) are from the tribe of Kalb,but its nowhere stated that he himself comes from that tribe. 

Rather According to the hadiths, Following these events the Sufyani will start an uprising in the dry valley of Transjordan and move to seize Damascus.

What is the Transjordan region? During the early modern period, the region of Transjordan was included under the jurisdiction of OTTOMAN syrian provinces. 

The Sufiyani who is described to be RED, BLONDE AND BLUE (symbolic of a madman playing all sides) fits perfectly into the confused AKP wet dream foreign agenda. 

Even if it is not Erdogan, Cuz he's too old and pathetic,it might be one of his minions or sumone from AKP ideologically motivated by the Great Sultan.

Whoever it is its not from any Offshoot Shiite sect cuz he will end up murdering supporter of the Prophet's (saws) family, meaning the Shiites.


----------



## Xerxes22

Titanium100 said:


> This is the definition of delusion how old are you?


how about u try to prove me wrong with some facts instead of asking questions like a 5 yr old kid? cant do that ? I talk from information. I have thought and spent a great period of time studying these things. Take a guess what sort of family (sect) I grew up in. I'll tell you but try to guess.


----------



## Titanium100

Xerxes22 said:


> how about u try to prove me wrong with some facts instead of asking questions like a 5 yr old kid? cant do that ? I talk from information. I have thought and spent a great period of time studying these things. Take a guess what sort of family (sect) I grew up in. I'll tell you but try to guess.



I am not interested about your family or knowing that. You come off like someone who didn't do enough research to even warrant an answer you wrote down a conspiracy theory. I asked for your age because you seem rather young. Try to restudy that. You will find your answer


----------



## Indos

Xerxes22 said:


> how about u try to prove me wrong with some facts instead of asking questions like a 5 yr old kid? cant do that ? I talk from information. I have thought and spent a great period of time studying these things. Take a guess what sort of family (sect) I grew up in. I'll tell you but try to guess.



You seems have some resentment on Erdogan, how about AKP party ? Do you also have similar resentment ?

Just look on this verses:




















There is no "OR" in the verses if we look on word per word verse, so the one who divide their religion is regarded as committing the biggest sin.


----------



## nana41

SOHEIL said:


> Who is your favorite actress ?


My wife.😁😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xerxes22

Titanium100 said:


> I am not interested about your family or knowing that. You come off like someone who didn't do enough research to even warrant an answer you wrote down a conspiracy theory. I asked for your age because you seem rather young. Try to restudy that. You will find your answer


what conspiracy theory did i give? If sumone needs a research its you. You remind me of that Pan Islamic Pakistan guy. 

Do you have any knowledge to counter me with? Anything that u know to counter argue? or do u wanna just say pointless useless thing that are not related. Its obvious why u wanna talk about other stuff instead of being able to provide ur own Hadith facts. Cuz u obviously know Jackh*t about this issue.


----------



## Xerxes22

Indos said:


> You seems have some resentment on Erdogan, how about AKP party ? Do you also have similar resentment ?
> 
> Just look on this verses:
> 
> View attachment 709636
> 
> View attachment 709646
> 
> 
> View attachment 709647
> 
> View attachment 709649
> 
> 
> There is no "OR" in the verses if we look on word per word verse, so the one who divide their religion is regarded as committing the biggest sin.


Listen bro, I was not brought up in a family where they differentiated between muslims. To be more specific, I wasnt born in a shiite family, nor does my family ever beat their chests yelling they are sunni.

So if im speaking here on the side of the supporters of the royal blood of the prophet (saws) its not because im sectarian. Its because these moron are traitors in my eyes and will forever be. That guy erdogan, i will never forget how he conspired with his western partners and sent a bunch of Jihadi terrorists into syria thru Turkey.

Turkey gave exclusive entrance to these morons who sell mother's in the markets in exchange of cigarrette. This criminal wont fool me , do u understand? Nor will I forget how this guy bought Isis oil and sold it to EU at a premium price. Erdogan was the MAIN CONSPIRATOR. THE MAIN CONSPIRATOR. Nothing that happened wudve been possible if Erdo had refused.

Wat do u think it means wen he talkS about praying in the Umayyad mosque? BE HONEST AND TELL ME. This statement alone proves that this criminal is DADDY for Isis. How will he visit the Umayyad mosque? AFTER ISIS BULLDOZES THRU DAMASCUS? Is that how?

Its not about sectarianism. The only sect people like this can belong to is the sect of treason. How shud I consider this moron who funded and aided and abated those who sold mothers and widows in SEX SLAVE MARKETS?

He is an egomanic who thinks he's the savior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## sha ah

What are you talking about ? A few years ago Turks were saying that their bases around Idlib pocket were the new borders of Syria and that it belonged to Turkey. How many Turkish bases have SAA already encircled since then ? They also took Saraqib back from the Turkish proxies despite Turkey sending drones and losing hundreds if not over 1000 proxy fighters in the conflict.

Now you think SAA can't take a few villages back in the south ? Russia is already bombing the Turkish proxies on almost a daily basis and that has been going on for a long time. Also please don't compare Turkey to Russia. Russia has 7000 nuclear warheads and is a leading military powerhouse. Turkey is economically broken currently and is a middle power at best.

Turks could probably get to Damascus if they sent in their entire military but it would be extremely costly. Again wars require funding / revenue to wage. Just look at the Lira right now and the state of Turkey's economy. Where is the funding going to come from ? 

Now from an economic standpoint, Turkey is economically not in a good place and it would only be worth it if there was something to gain from waging such a costly war. The Americans currently control the oil so what would Turkey gain then ? 

How much would it cost on a daily basis to hold onto Syria with constant sabotage attacks / rebellions by Arabs, etc Also look at all the various fronts Turks are currently supporting. Libya, Syria, bases in northern Iraq, Armenia, etc.

At this moment thinking that Turks would send in their entire army into Syria is ridiculous. In 2012 Erdogan promised that he would be in Damascus praying the next year. It's as realistic as the Saudi's saying that they would defeat the Houthis in a few weeks tops.

Also what makes you think this conflict would lead to WW3 ? NATO is a defensive pact and right now the EU/NATO are very unhappy to say the least with Turkey.



Titanium100 said:


> So what you are saying is or assuming that Russia will start WW3 for Idlib or Assad? I am I hearing you correctly? Russia will not confront Turkey over such irrelevant buffer zone. In fact Russia won't even confront Turkey even if it had all of Syria except for big matters such as closure of the Istanbul strait etc etc.
> 
> Turkey won't leave that area and will use it as buffer zone and build cities in these buffer zones because it won't take everyone in. Turkey keeps whatever it has taken plus new territories on the SDF areas.
> 
> 1. If Assad regime were to instigate or lets just say if Russia had to chose between them it will chose Turkey and back out after they re-negotiate their rights for the energy rights in Syria with Turkey and Tartous port remains same. Which means Russia has secured it's two main objectives plus Russia has alot of trade ties with Turkey over 100s of billions worth.
> 
> 2. With or without Russia if a Conflict involving Turkey were to start they will reach Damascus in no time as Russia won't have enough manpower to contain them nor can the Assad regime. So it will reach Damascus as the war goes on and if Russia is taken out of the occasion the process will only hasten.
> 
> 3. In such miscalculation which the Russians will never do because they understand the terrain and military realities. It will involve alot of other players will be drawn in such conflict and it won't be an isolated incident as it is to big of a conflict to remain such.
> 
> 4. Israel will jump in such conflicts and seize Lebanon and South Syria and they would want to make it quickly before Turkey reaches Damascus and re-draw new border lines.
> 
> Russia is completely satisfied with current status-quo as it has sealed the energy rights over the gas and oil in Assad held areas and keeps the assad militias irrelevant by letting Israel bomb them contineously which shows who is the boss and keeping Assad there.
> 
> The only thing keeping Syria in balance are the US and Turkey who also hold territories of their own whereas the US has the countries most oil over 70% of the oil and gas is being drilled by US companies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> What are you talking about ? How many Turkish bases have SAA already encircled ? They also took Saraqib back from the Turkish proxies despite Turkey sending drones and losing hundreds if not over 1000 proxy fighters in the conflict.
> 
> Now you think SAA can't take a few villages back in the south ? Russia is already bombing the Turkish proxies on almost a daily basis and that has been going on for a long time. Also please don't compare Turkey to Russia. Russia has 7000 nuclear warheads and is a military powerhouse. Turkey is economically broken currently and is a middle power at best.
> 
> Turks could probably get to Damascus if they sent in their entire military but it would be extremely costly. Again wars require funding / revenue to wage. Just look at the Lira right now and the state of Turkey's economy. Also look at all the various fronts they're currently supporting. Libya, Syria, bases in northern Iraq, Armenia, etc.
> 
> What makes you think this conflict would lead to WW3 ? NATO is a defensive pact and right now the EU/NATO are very unhappy to say the least with Turkey.



Turkey never wanted Saraqib just a buffer Zone. the Rebels took over the entire of Mount Zawiya these places were never regained after losing them days prior but they lost Saraqib. Turkey was never fighting in Saraqib or interested in that it slaughtered some SAA ragtag militias to set an exemple which they did. That was the main thing.

As if anything Surrounding Turkey or can surround them cause they can move in and out of these places ain't nobody is surrounding Turkey.

Turkey holds 10-15% of Syria with authority. I never said anything about NATO involvement. It will still potentially create a massive WW3 due to the location and dragging in all allies in the region. It is no go for the Russians for an irrelevant area.

All in All. Russia has invaded the territories Assad holds currently his just a puppet but Turkey and the US are keeping things in balance


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> Turkey never wanted Saraqib just a buffer Zone. the Rebels took over the entire of Mount Zawiya these places were never regained after losing them days prior but they lost Saraqib. Turkey was never fighting in Saraqib or interested in that it slaughtered some SAA ragtag militias to set an exemple which they did. That was the main thing.
> 
> As for anything being Surrounding Turkey or can surround them cause they can move in and out of these places ain't nobody is surrounding Turkey.
> 
> Turkey holds 10-15% of Syria with authority. I never said anything about NATO involvement. It will still potentially create a massive WW3 due to the location and dragging in all allies in the region. It is no go for the Russians for an irrelevant area.
> 
> All in All. Russia has invaded the territories and Assad is just a puppet but Turkey and the US are keeping things in balance
> Turkey never wanted Saraqib just a buffer Zone. the Rebels took over the entire of Mount Zawiya these places were never regained after losing them days prior but they lost Saraqib. Turkey was never fighting in Saraqib or interested in that it slaughtered some SAA ragtag militias to set an exemple which they did. That was the main thing.
> 
> As for anything being Surrounding Turkey or can surround them cause they can move in and out of these places ain't nobody is surrounding Turkey.
> 
> Turkey holds 10-15% of Syria with authority. I never said anything about NATO involvement. It will still potentially create a massive WW3 due to the location and dragging in all allies in the region. It is no go for the Russians for an irrelevant area.
> 
> All in All. Russia has invaded the territories and Assad is just a puppet but Turkey and the US are keeping things in balanc



Is this 10-15 percent for you?


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> Is this 10-15 percent for you?



It is around that ball park. I don't lie or exaggerate my mann


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> It is around that ball park. I don't lie or exaggerate my mann



Like 5% to my eyes.


----------



## Titanium100

Shawnee said:


> Like 5% to my eyes.



Then you must have failed math during school 

#Syria (01/01/2021):

- #SAA-Russia : 118730,8 Km^2 (63,17%)

- #Rebels-Turkey : 18684,4 Km^2 (10,12%)

-#SDF-USA : 47541,96 Km^2 (25,57%)

- #ISIS : 2138 Km^2 (1,14%)


----------



## sha ah

Turkey does not control 10% of Syria. Take into consideration that half of Idlib is controlled by Al Nusra and there's no way. The rebels + Turkey maybe around 10%. So I guess you don't know how to read or count ? Also the amount of land an army controls doesn't matter as much as its strategic or economic value/significance.

Also your earlier comment about Israel invading Lebanon shows how naive you are. What happened in 2006 ? Israel's invasion of Lebanon failed badly. Since then Hezbollah has grown and expanded its arsenal significantly.

Why do you fake Turks come here to talk nonsense ? Like that Turk a few weeks ago saying that Turkey could buy nuclear weapons from Australia. LOL



Titanium100 said:


> Then you must have failed math during school
> 
> 
> #Syria (01/01/2021):
> 
> - #SAA-Russia : 118730,8 Km^2 (63,17%)
> 
> #SDF-USA : 47541,96 Km^2 (25,57%)
> 
> - #Rebels-Turkey : 18684,4 Km^2 (10,12%)
> 
> - #ISIS : 2138 Km^2 (1,14%)





Titanium100 said:


> Turkey never wanted Saraqib just a buffer Zone. the Rebels took over the entire of Mount Zawiya these places were never regained after losing them days prior but they lost Saraqib. Turkey was never fighting in Saraqib or interested in that it slaughtered some SAA ragtag militias to set an exemple which they did. That was the main thing.
> 
> As if anything Surrounding Turkey or can surround them cause they can move in and out of these places ain't nobody is surrounding Turkey.
> 
> Turkey holds 10-15% of Syria with authority. I never said anything about NATO involvement. It will still potentially create a massive WW3 due to the location and dragging in all allies in the region. It is no go for the Russians for an irrelevant area.
> 
> All in All. Russia has invaded the territories Assad holds currently his just a puppet but Turkey and the US are keeping things in balance

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

What I initially meant was Rebel+TR. As for the other things lets agree to disagree..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I wanna ask actully about something else that has been on my mind lately regarding Navid Afkari






Was there any evidence of Afkari commiting murder in that protest? I am not defending him to be fairly honest and anyone who commits murder should be dealt with in just manner and according to Shariah. But the question is did he really commit the murder


----------



## yavar

*گروه عراقی «الوعد الحق» مسئولیت عملیات پهپادی علیه عربستان سعودی را برعهده گرفت*









خبرگزاری فارس - گروهی عراقی مسئولیت عملیات پهپادی علیه عربستان سعودی را بر عهده گرفت


یک گروه موسوم به «الوعد الحق» در عراق، در بیانیه‌ای اعلام کرد، حمله پهپادی شنبه به پایتخت عربستان سعودی کار این گروه و در انتقام خون شهدای انفجارهای تروریستی بغداد بوده است.<br/>



fna.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Americans are not involved with Idlib and are highly suspicious of Al Nusra and other affiliated groups. 40 American IFVs entering Syria from Iraq was just Biden repositioning assets, Perhaps a show of force against Iran to prevent any attack on the oil fields ? Realistically a few drones from Iraq could easily destroy those oil fields. Oil tankers going from Syria into Iraq are also vulnerable. These options are obviously on the table for Iranian proxies. Americans are aware of this reality and already have contingency plans to retaliate.



Stryker1982 said:


> You must taken into account the presence of American troops. I think around 40 or so IFV's entered Syria from Iraq as soon as Biden Admin came into power. They will destroy the rest of Syria to build that Qatar pipeline.


----------



## Shawnee

Titanium100 said:


> Then you must have failed math during school
> 
> #Syria (01/01/2021):
> 
> - #SAA-Russia : 118730,8 Km^2 (63,17%)
> 
> - #Rebels-Turkey : 18684,4 Km^2 (10,12%)
> 
> -#SDF-USA : 47541,96 Km^2 (25,57%)
> 
> - #ISIS : 2138 Km^2 (1,14%)



Source?
Do you have a different map?

I did an ROI area calculation on this map and it is way below 10%.
I am talking about the two small green slab of land. This is not 10% even when adding the white part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

yavar said:


> *گروه عراقی «الوعد الحق» مسئولیت عملیات پهپادی علیه عربستان سعودی را برعهده گرفت*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - گروهی عراقی مسئولیت عملیات پهپادی علیه عربستان سعودی را بر عهده گرفت
> 
> 
> یک گروه موسوم به «الوعد الحق» در عراق، در بیانیه‌ای اعلام کرد، حمله پهپادی شنبه به پایتخت عربستان سعودی کار این گروه و در انتقام خون شهدای انفجارهای تروریستی بغداد بوده است.<br/>
> 
> 
> 
> fna.ir



This will bring excellent deterrence to prevent further suicide attacks in Iraq. Saudis provoked those suicide attacks under Obama too. Then nothing happened under Trump. Interesting!!

This is a brutal card to play against Biden just to make him look less effective than Trump.

With no deterrence, Iraq will look like an f ed up state with 100 random people killed every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Hmmm... the Houthis are denying launching a drone towards Riyadh. Some people think its the Saudis themselves who shot down their own target UAV, because they want to pressure Biden to keep the terrorist designation on the Houthis.

I just don't understand why anyone would launch just 1 UAV towards Riyadh, unless it was as a test ? I'm not sure if it was an Iraqi group but either way if it was launched by someone other than the Saudis themselves, the fact that it made it all the way to Riyadh shows that it was an extremely advanced UAV.

Anyways, sooner or later something big is going to happen. I would guess either the oil fields in Syria or Saudi Arabia will be targeted but who knows.









Three killed after bomb blast hits US Hummer in Syria: SANA


At least three people are reportedly killed after a bomb blast near al-Omar oil field in Syria’s eastern province of Dayr al-Zawr.




www.presstv.com







Shawnee said:


> This will bring excellent deterrence to prevent further suicide attacks in Iraq. Saudis provoked those suicide attacks under Obama too. Then nothing happened under Trump. Interesting!!
> 
> This is a brutal card to play against Biden just to make him look less effective than Trump.
> 
> With no deterrence, Iraq will look like an f ed up state with 100 random people killed every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Lotfan ba in khare asan harf nazan. This guy makes the most outlandish claims on a constant basis. A few months ago he said that Turkey could buy nukes from Australia ? I can't even remember some of his other claims. They're just beyond ridiculous.

I don't know why but the internet seems to be filled with Turkish fanboys that think Turkey is a super power. They will claim that Turkey has laser weapons / death stars and is invincible. The fact that the SAA surrounded more than a dozen of their bases in Syria and the little Emiratis blew up their best air defenses in Watiya, Libya is a real wakeup call and shows their obvious limitations.



Shawnee said:


> Source?
> Do you have a different map?
> 
> I did an ROI area calculation on this map and it is way below 10%.
> I am talking about the two small green slab of land. This is not 10% even when adding the white part.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

The fact that they were able to send a drone all the way to Riyadh, which is surrounded by potent air defense units, shows that it was extremely advanced hardware. However why just send one ? Perhaps as a warning ? 

You know some people are saying that the Saudis blew up their own target UAV just to pressure Biden to keep the terrorist designation on the Houthis. Designation or not, the Saudi army still can't defeat the Houthis. 

If MBS wasn't so young and stubborn, he would just give up on Yemen already. At the start of the war the Saudis claimed that in a few weeks they could defeat the Houthis. The entire conflict is simply a massive embarrassment for the Saudis and the longer it goes on the worst it will look for them.



yavar said:


> *گروه عراقی «الوعد الحق» مسئولیت عملیات پهپادی علیه عربستان سعودی را برعهده گرفت*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - گروهی عراقی مسئولیت عملیات پهپادی علیه عربستان سعودی را بر عهده گرفت
> 
> 
> یک گروه موسوم به «الوعد الحق» در عراق، در بیانیه‌ای اعلام کرد، حمله پهپادی شنبه به پایتخت عربستان سعودی کار این گروه و در انتقام خون شهدای انفجارهای تروریستی بغداد بوده است.<br/>
> 
> 
> 
> fna.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

Titanium100 said:


> I wanna ask actully about something else that has been on my mind lately regarding Navid Afkari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there any evidence of Afkari commiting murder in that protest? I am not defending him to be fairly honest and anyone who commits murder should be dealt with in just manner and according to Shariah. But the question is did he really commit the murder



There's a video of him on a motorcycle at the time of murder, but Navid and his family and his lawyer claim that the video is fake or staged and he wasn't on that motorcycle.


----------



## sha ah

Mass protests in Russia over Navalny arrest. 









Widespread arrests & dozens of police injured in pro-Navalny protests in Russia as organizers say MORE TO COME next weekend


Thousands took to the streets of cities across Russia on Saturday as part of demonstrations organized by supporters of jailed opposition activist Alexey Navalny, as rallies in Moscow and St. Petersburg descended into violence.




www.rt.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352984341417254914

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353030814397829120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352714778490384385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Shawnee said:


> This will bring excellent deterrence to prevent further suicide attacks in Iraq. Saudis provoked those suicide attacks under Obama too. Then nothing happened under Trump. Interesting!!
> 
> This is a brutal card to play against Biden just to make him look less effective than Trump.
> 
> With no deterrence, Iraq will look like an f ed up state with 100 random people killed every day.


I don't think so:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

His first negotiations with the US went so well he wants to negotiate again for Iran.... can not wait to see him retire... Comment as you wish.


*Iran, US Need to Sit for Talks on Selective Issues: Zarif*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
January 23, 2021


Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif (right) speaks in an interview with Etemad newspaper's Sara Massoumi (left)


> Iran’s Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif says the Islamic Republic and the United States need to hold negotiations, not on all issues, but on certain issues like oil or Persian Gulf security.


Speaking in an exclusive interview with the Iranian daily newspaper Etemad, which was published on Saturday, Jan. 23, 2021, Zarif said Iran needs to draw a final shape of the future of its relations with the United States.
“In my personal view, which does not represent the country’s view, we should delineate the final shape of relations with the US. We should tell the US that we won’t cooperate with you on the issue of Israel, and we’ll continue to disagree with you on that. We won’t get along with you on the issue of hegemony, and won’t let you interfere in Iran’s domestic affairs, but we have no problem working with you on the issue of oil,” Zarif said.
“We also have no problem if the Persian Gulf security is ensured [through cooperation], even though we believe foreign presence in the Persian Gulf brings about insecurity, and you [Americans] should not be here.”
“We believe democracy needs to be established in Afghanistan, as we [Iran and the US] reached an understanding in Bonn in 2001, but we believe your presence in Afghanistan is dangerous,” he added.
“We need to have a serious picture of general [outline of relations] in the future with the US, and then hold negotiations [with the US] on issues we decide, not on all issues,” Zarif said.
He said he has never believed in tension and escalation, but he believes Iranian people have an identity to preserve.
“This is a cultural, civilizational, and national identity. National identity does not allow an American to say ‘if I stop supporting Iran for a week, they will be speaking Arabic, Russian or Chinese’,” Zarif said.
Zarif quoted former US secretary of state Henry Kissinger as saying that Iran is heir to the world’s oldest national identity. “This is why we cannot accept that someone rules over us with bullying.”
He said the Americans have been accustomed to dictating their demands to other sides, but that did not happen for them in the case of the 2015 nuclear deal between Tehran and world powers.
“The nuclear deal (JCPOA) was opposed by two groups: Iranians and Americans. Few people had any problem with the JCPOA in Europe. Why? Because Americans are used to dictating their demands whenever they have interaction with someone, but there was no dictation in the JCPOA,” the Iranian top diplomat said.
“Likewise, Iranians are accustomed to resisting, especially after the 1979 revolution. There was resistance in the JCPOA, but its final word was interaction. This was why there was opposition to the JCPOA both in Iran and the US,” he added.
“Where do you think the US’ call for a change in the JCPOA’s timetables or inclusion of regional and missiles issues in the deal comes from? This is exactly where we disagree. It’s because they have a saying which says ‘what’s mine is mine, and what’s yours is open to negotiation’. This way of thinking may work in many parts of the world, but not with Iran.”


*Iran Constructing Sci-Tech Park at iLand City*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
January 24, 2021





> Work is underway to construct a science and technology park in the newly-established commercial and entertainment township of iLand, southwest of Tehran.


Iranian Vice President for Science and Technology Sorena Sattari visited the site of the park to see for himself the process of its construction.
“The potential created to build a sci-tech park has given fresh impetus to the trend of the formation of a smart city,” he said.
He added the Science and Technology Department of the President’s Office supports the development of knowledge-based infrastructure in the country.
“The purpose of this visit was to offer support to the development of innovation and technology ecosystem for companies and individuals who take steps towards solving problems of society through innovative services and solutions,” he noted.
He said the department is seriously making efforts to establish knowledge-based companies, technological units and creative industries at the sci-tech park.
“By supporting this complex, we try to help further develop the potential of smart cities and set the stage for the development of advanced technologies in this atmosphere,” the vice president said.
Located 35 km southwest of Tehran, the iLand commercial and entertainment township covering 1,400 hectares of land includes resort, residential and technological facilities. Part of the complex is allotted to the Iranians’ Sci-Tech Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

raptor22 said:


> I don't think so:
> View attachment 709990



Maybe the entire middle east should stop the religious indoctrination from childhood, maybe the parents should stop doing it cause they think they'll burn in hell if they don't.

We got them retards thinking they'll dine with the prophet after blowing up shias

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

خبر حمله گروه عراقی به عربستان رو رسانه ای نکردن و جاش خبر خرید سامانه گنبد اهنی و توقیف نفتکش ایرانی رسانه ای شد

این یعنی خیلی ناراحت بودن

کمی تفریح نفتکش ها خواهیم داشت​


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> خبر حمله گروه عراقی به عربستان رو رسانه ای نکردن و جاش خبر خرید سامانه گنبد اهنی و توقیف نفتکش ایرانی رسانه ای شد
> 
> این یعنی خیلی ناراحت بودن
> 
> کمی تفریح نفتکش ها خواهیم داشت​


ماجرای توقیف نفکش ایرانی چی هست؟


----------



## Muhammed45

camelguy said:


> Maybe the entire middle east should stop the religious indoctrination from childhood, maybe the parents should stop doing it cause they think they'll burn in hell if they don't.
> 
> We got them retards thinking they'll dine with the prophet after blowing up shias


Man look at that picture again. Arab shit everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> ماجرای توقیف نفکش ایرانی چی هست؟











توقیف نفتکش ایرانی توسط اندونزی


رسانه های اندونزی از توقیف دو نفتکش در آب های اندونزی خبر داده اند و ظاهرا یکی از این نفتکش ها ایرانی است.




www.mashreghnews.ir





دو خدمه کشتی کره اهل اندونزی بودن ولی خوب این ریسک رو سر خود نکرند
اندونزی سر خود چنین کاری نمیکنه خاصه که در تانکر گیری دست ایران باز تره
ممکنه سریع کشتی رو ازاد کنن

تانکر گیری به نفع کشور تحریم شده است​


----------



## Aramagedon

raptor22 said:


> I don't think so:
> View attachment 709990


*This jews cult is reason of death of millions Muslims*


----------



## Saddam Hussein

mohammad45 said:


> Man look at that picture again. Arab shit everywhere.



Saudi schools do religious brainwashing, maybe lately they're changing but any adult of today there underwent that stuff


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> توقیف نفتکش ایرانی توسط اندونزی
> 
> 
> رسانه های اندونزی از توقیف دو نفتکش در آب های اندونزی خبر داده اند و ظاهرا یکی از این نفتکش ها ایرانی است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir


وهابی های سعودی به اندونزی پول دادن؟


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> وهابی های سعودی به اندونزی پول دادن؟



به نظر من تصمیم گروهی ه
با همراهی امریکا
کشتی ممکنه زود ازاد شه در حد هشدار​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> به نظر من تصمیم گروهی ه
> با همراهی امریکا
> کشتی ممکنه زود ازاد شه در حد هشدار​


ایران اگه کشتی های امریکایی رو بگیره چی میشه


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> ایران اگه کشتی های امریکایی رو بگیره چی میشه



امریکا خودش هم‌مستقیم درگیر نمیشه


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> به نظر من تصمیم گروهی ه
> با همراهی امریکا
> کشتی ممکنه زود ازاد شه در حد هشدار​


دیروز این زنگنه ی منحوس گفت صادرات نفت ما ۲ برابر شده که این اتفاق افتاد


----------



## Shawnee

This is the current marine traffic.

Roudaki and its satellites will be stationed in the circle, providing huge access to the marine traffic. Mothership activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1172388
> دو خدمه کشتی کره اهل اندونزی بودن ولی خوب این ریسک رو سر خود نکرند
> اندونزی سر خود چنین کاری نمیکنه خاصه که در تانکر گیری دست ایران باز تره
> ممکنه سریع کشتی رو ازاد کنن
> 
> تانکر گیری به نفع کشور تحریم شده است​


باید پاسخ درخوری به اندونزی داده بشه. نباید فراموش کرد که اندونزی یکی از سنگین ترین سرکوبگری ها علیه شیعیان کشور خودش رو داره و پیشینه درازی در کارهای پسیو اگرسیو علیه منافع ما داره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> باید پاسخ درخوری به اندونزی داده بشه. نباید فراموش کرد که اندونزی یکی از سنگین ترین سرکوبگری ها علیه شیعیان کشور خودش رو داره و پیشینه درازی در کارهای پسیو اگرسیو علیه منافع ما داره​




اندونزی بر تنگه مالاکا تسلط داره. روابطش با سعودی مشکل داره. با ما بد نیست. من بودم غیر مستقیم جواب میدادم ولی جواب تپل در حد چند سوپرتانکر​


----------



## Muhammed45

عجب! 
این اندونزی این وسط چه گهی میخوره، چه ربطی به اینا داره؟ 

کره های توله سگ اصلا نباید به اندونزی فشار آورد، مستقیم باید زد تو دهن این توله سگ های کره ای. شک ندارم کار اونهاست. 

اندونزی یه سری همکاری هایی با این توله سگ ها داره، مثل جنگنده مشترک و این حرفا. اندونزی کشوریه که شدیدا به تجهیزات دفاعی نیازمنده. درگیری با اندونزی اشتباه محضه، باید زد تو دهن این توله های کره ای. یک دهنی از این کره ای ها صاف کنیم اون سرش ناپیدا.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

mohammad45 said:


> عجب!
> این اندونزی این وسط چه گهی میخوره، چه ربطی به اینا داره؟
> 
> کره های توله سگ اصلا نباید به اندونزی فشار آورد، مستقیم باید زد تو دهن این توله سگ های کره ای. شک ندارم کار اونهاست.
> 
> اندونزی یه سری همکاری هایی با این توله سگ ها داره، مثل جنگنده مشترک و این حرفا. اندونزی کشوریه که شدیدا به تجهیزات دفاعی نیازمنده. درگیری با اندونزی اشتباه محضه، باید زد تو دهن این توله های کره ای. یک دهنی از این کره ای ها صاف کنیم اون سرش ناپیدا.



دقیقا 
نباید منحرف شد
چهار تا سوپرتانکر کره ای با کمی خشونت

باید چیزی گرفت که لزوما پس هم نداد
ما به پنج مکران و رودکی دیگه نیاز داریم​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> اندونزی بر تنگه مالاکا تسلط داره. روابطش با سعودی مشکل داره. با ما بد نیست. من بودم غیر مستقیم جواب میدادم ولی جواب تپل در حد چند سوپرتانکر​


خوب ما هم به تنگه هرمز تسلط داریم
چه پاسخ تپلی می خوای بدی؟​


----------



## WudangMaster

Aramagedon said:


>



From about the 2:10 I forgot that it was even a shopping center and realized this place is very much like the old bazaars where there were residential areas and an entire community within the arcade of the network of tunnels that pretty had everything one could want, including luxury and contraband. 
When I saw the homes and even an artificial sky later in the video, I immediately began to imagine what actual underground shelters and cities could look like and even space habitats following this same model. The ceilings representing the sky could be a bit taller with better projection and more powerful bulbs in the spectrums for humans and plants minus the infrared and ultraviolet. There could even be entire park or small forest areas where the ceiling is a bit taller. Consider a rotating space habitat (o'neill cylinder) but instead of an open vast area, one could have concentric rings of cylinders nested within one another very much looking like that Tehran mall on the inside and one really wouldn't even know they are in one, except for more pronounced coriolis effects. Upper levels of such a rotating habitat could house food production and various facilities needed to sustain the population. Or one could even house people in the inner layers depending on much the gravity diminishes and what people can handle. 
Either way, this setup would work just as well for an underground military base attached to a underground missile facility or air base or even navy as much as it would apply to a space habitat.


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> خوب ما هم به تنگه هرمز تسلط داریم
> چه پاسخ تپلی می خوای بدی؟​



بهترین پاسخ پاسخ غیر قابل پیشبینی ه
یه مثال قابل پیشبینی در کامنت قبلی نوشتم
ولی قابل تحلیل و پیشبینیه

حمله از عراق به ریاض بعد حمله سویسایدال سعودی ها یک تنش زایی غیرقابل پیشبینی بود​


----------



## Shawnee

New OSINT by Sahureka shows the sole Cuban submarine:









Tourist Photo Reveals Cuban Navy’s Secret Submarine


Open Source Intelligence (OSINT) image analysis showing a Cuban submarine in Havana. This is part of a larger panorama taken by a tourist. ...




news-intech.blogspot.com





It is discussed in HI Sutton as well
with credit to Sahureka.





__





H I Sutton - Covert Shores






www.hisutton.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> بهترین پاسخ پاسخ غیر قابل پیشبینی ه
> یه مثال قابل پیشبینی در کامنت قبلی نوشتم
> ولی قابل تحلیل و پیشبینیه
> 
> حمله از عراق به بغداد بعد حمله سویسایدال سعودی ها یک تنش زایی غیرقابل پیشبینی بود​


مثلاً چه پاسخ غیرقابل پیش بینی می شه داد؟
اندونزی که آمریکا نیست. پاسخ ما باید در برابر اندونزی بازدارندگی ایجاد کنه

کار سعودی‌ها به گوه کشیدن یک کشور هست. می گی برای اندونزی بمب گذار انتحاری بفرستیم؟

داستان ما هم روز به روز جالب تر می شه. به گنده ها باج نمی دیم که به نوچه هاشون باج بدیم
دیگه کار به جایی رسیده که داریم به نوچه یه نوچه باج می دیم​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> مثلاً چه پاسخ غیرقابل پیش بینی می شه داد؟
> اندونزی که آمریکا نیست. پاسخ ما باید در برابر اندونزی بازدارندگی ایجاد کنه
> 
> کار سعودی‌ها به گوه کشیدن یک کشور هست. می گی برای اندونزی بمب گذار انتحاری بفرستیم؟​



اصلا
با اندونزی هیچ کاری نداشته باشیم
ما اصلا هنر کار انتحاری نداریم
انتحاری چیه

مثلا شاید چن تا تانکر با پرچم های متنوع یا کره بگیرن
تابلو هم کار نمیکنن​


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohammad45 said:


> عجب!
> این اندونزی این وسط چه گهی میخوره، چه ربطی به اینا داره؟
> 
> کره های توله سگ اصلا نباید به اندونزی فشار آورد، مستقیم باید زد تو دهن این توله سگ های کره ای. شک ندارم کار اونهاست.
> 
> اندونزی یه سری همکاری هایی با این توله سگ ها داره، مثل جنگنده مشترک و این حرفا. اندونزی کشوریه که شدیدا به تجهیزات دفاعی نیازمنده. درگیری با اندونزی اشتباه محضه، باید زد تو دهن این توله های کره ای. یک دهنی از این کره ای ها صاف کنیم اون سرش ناپیدا.


Afarin dadash.. motevaje dastan shodi. Andonezi ba korea kheyli ravabete nazdiki dare.. dar hame zamineha.
Man ham movafegham ke javab andonezi ro nabayad dad. Bayad berim be amal koreyi-ha bepichim.. che midonam yek min-gozari ya yek torpedo ke haleshun ja biad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> اصلا
> با اندونزی هیچ کاری نداشته باشیم
> ما اصلا هنر کار انتحاری نداریم
> انتحاری چیه
> 
> مثلا شاید چن تا تانکر با پرچم های متنوع یا کره بگیرن
> تابلو هم کار نمیکنن​


سئوال من جنبه مسخره بازی داشت

می گم کلاً سیاست با مزه ای داریم. اندونزی تانکر ما رو گرفته ما بریم تانکر کره جنوبی که قوی تر هست و نفوذ بیشتری در جهان داره رو بگیریم! نمی دونم اما به نظر من اینطوری بدتر هست​


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> New OSINT by Sahureka shows the sole Cuban submarine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tourist Photo Reveals Cuban Navy’s Secret Submarine
> 
> 
> Open Source Intelligence (OSINT) image analysis showing a Cuban submarine in Havana. This is part of a larger panorama taken by a tourist. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news-intech.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is discussed in HI Sutton as well
> with credit to Sahureka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H I Sutton - Covert Shores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hisutton.com



@WudangMaster
@PeeD
@aryobarzan

دوستان شما به عنوان قدیمی های فروم
قدرت اسینت ها و نفوذشون رو در چه حد میدونین

ما حدس میزنیم فابین هاینز مستقیما برای برنامه موشکی ایران و معامله موشکی مشاوره میده

چنین مشورتی در مورد اچ ای ساتن و ایشون هم هست؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> @WudangMaster
> @PeeD
> @aryobarzan
> 
> دوستان شما به عنوان قدیمی های فروم
> قدرت اسینت ها و نفوذشون رو در چه حد میدونین
> 
> ما حدس میزنیم فابین هاینز مستقیما برای برنامه موشکی ایران و معامله موشکی مشاوره میده
> 
> چنین مشورتی در مورد اچ ای ساتن و ساهوریکا هم هست؟​


Khodam fekr nemikonam ama kamelan mot'mahen nistam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> @WudangMaster
> @PeeD
> @aryobarzan
> 
> دوستان شما به عنوان قدیمی های فروم
> قدرت اسینت ها و نفوذشون رو در چه حد میدونین
> 
> ما حدس میزنیم فابین هاینز مستقیما برای برنامه موشکی ایران و معامله موشکی مشاوره میده
> 
> چنین مشورتی در مورد اچ ای ساتن و ساهوریکا هم هست؟​


Can you elaborate..in farsi


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> Can you elaborate..in farsi



Fabian Hintz maghaale minevise va chaalesh haaye barnameye mushaki va raahkaar haasho mide. Shadidan cite mishe va rahkaraash kharidar daare. bishtar az Tal Inbar.

in bande khoda ham dar omure daryaayi dar forume russia shenaakhte shode va experte. Cite mishe dar Forbes and gheire.
Alaaghash inhaast: Iran, daryaaye chin o chin, rusye, Venezuela, Cuba, aljazayer.
Kaari be nato nadaare Kollan.

Dar hadde hads bar asaase alaghe. Man ham motmaen nistam. Shayad faghat alaaghe be in chand keshvare khaas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> Fabian Hintz maghaale minevise va chaalesh haaye barnameye mushaki va raahkaar haasho mide. Shadidan cite mishe va rahkaraash kharidar daare. bishtar az Tal Inbar.
> 
> in bande khoda ham dar omure daryaayi dar forume russia shenaakhte shode va experte. Cite mishe dar Forbes and gheire.
> Alaaghash inhaast: Iran, daryaaye chin o chin, rusye, Venezuela, Cuba
> Kaari be nato nadaare Kollan.
> 
> Dar hadde hads bar asaase alaghe. Man ham motmaen nistam. Shayad faghat alaaghe be in chand keshvare khaas.


Har dota in aghayoun "consultant" Hasstan.. dar in "forum" donbal info. Pool $$$ migiran va Magaleh midan. Vali jasos Nisstan.."consultant" hastan baray sevice jassosan. My thoughts.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> Har dota in aghayoun "consultant" Hasstan.. dar in "forum" donbal info. Pool $$$ migiran va Magaleh midan. Vali jasos Nisstan.."consultant" hastan baray sevice jassosan. My thoughts.!!



Manzooram moshaaver bud. Bale.
Injaa chizi baraaye jasusi nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> سئوال من جنبه مسخره بازی داشت
> 
> می گم کلاً سیاست با مزه ای داریم. اندونزی تانکر ما رو گرفته ما بریم تانکر کره جنوبی که قوی تر هست و نفوذ بیشتری در جهان داره رو بگیریم! نمی دونم اما به نظر من اینطوری بدتر هست



ارین جان

حرف اول اینکه اندونزی تحریک به این کار شده و شاید کشتی رو بعد مدتی ازاد کنه
یعنی صرفا اخطار

*کسانی که به اندونزی خط دادند که احتمالا شامل امریکا هم هست میدونستن ایران جواب میده و براش برنامه ریزی کردند. پس جواب ایران باید یک پله از اونها جلو باشه*

اولین جواب که به ذهن میرسه توقیف یک کشتی اندونزی

جواب بهتر توقیف چن کشتی غیر اندونزی
که بیشتر غیر قابل تحلیله

اینها جوابهای ساده است و پاسخ سومی هم وجود داره که یک قدم جلوتر حریف باشه

نباید فراموش کرد اونها میدونن ایران جواب میده و براش برنامه دارند​


----------



## raptor22

camelguy said:


> Maybe the entire middle east should stop the religious indoctrination from childhood, maybe the parents should stop doing it cause they think they'll burn in hell if they don't.
> 
> We got them retards thinking they'll dine with the prophet after blowing up shias



What religion would indoctrinate you to blow yourself up in middle of market & kill innocent people? People are not retard provide them with truth you'll see they go for it ...
And it ain't all about south west Asia:






The region first and most important problem is presence of foreign powers that see their interests in instability and chaos in it and therefore strengthening the same retard doctrine for such a goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ارین جان
> 
> حرف اول اینکه اندونزی تحریک به این کار شده و شاید کشتی رو بعد مدتی ازاد کنه
> یعنی صرفا اخطار
> 
> *کسانی که به اندونزی خط دادند که احتمالا شامل امریکا هم هست میدونستن ایران جواب میده و براش برنامه ریزی کردند. پس جواب ایران باید یک پله از اونها جلو باشه*
> 
> اولین جواب که به ذهن میرسه توقیف یک کشتی اندونزی
> 
> جواب بهتر توقیف چن کشتی غیر اندونزی
> که بیشتر غیر قابل تحلیله
> 
> اینها جوابهای ساده است و پاسخ سومی هم وجود داره که یک قدم جلوتر حریف باشه
> 
> نباید فراموش کرد اونها میدونن ایران جواب میده و براش برنامه دارند​


شانی جان
این که اندونزی با تحریک شدن این کار رو کرده تنها حدس ما هست، شاید درست نباشه
شاید چون چند نفر از پرسنل کشتی کره ای از اندونزی بودن این کار رو کرده

اون ور داستان رو هم ببین که اونها برای پاسخ ندادن ما هم برنامه دارن
ما چه پاسخ بدیم چه پاسخ ندیم اونها بدون برنامه و بررسی همه احتمالات که نیومدن چنین کاری کنند

اگر پاسخ ندیم ممکن هست فشار بیشتری به ما بیارن. در ضمن باید دید پرسنل اون دو تا کشتی چند نفرشون ایرانی بودن
خانواده هاشون منتظر هستند

در کنار اون، با این کار اندونزی صادرات نفت ایران رو هدف گرفته در شرایط تحریم های آمریکا. واقعاً باید به چنین چیزی پاسخ نداد؟​


----------



## Salmanov

aryobarzan said:


> His first negotiations with the US went so well he wants to negotiate again for Iran.... can not wait to see him retire... Comment as you wish.
> 
> 
> *Iran, US Need to Sit for Talks on Selective Issues: Zarif*
> By
> IFP Editorial Staff
> -
> January 23, 2021
> 
> 
> Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif (right) speaks in an interview with Etemad newspaper's Sara Massoumi (left)
> 
> Speaking in an exclusive interview with the Iranian daily newspaper Etemad, which was published on Saturday, Jan. 23, 2021, Zarif said Iran needs to draw a final shape of the future of its relations with the United States.
> “In my personal view, which does not represent the country’s view, we should delineate the final shape of relations with the US. We should tell the US that we won’t cooperate with you on the issue of Israel, and we’ll continue to disagree with you on that. We won’t get along with you on the issue of hegemony, and won’t let you interfere in Iran’s domestic affairs, but we have no problem working with you on the issue of oil,” Zarif said.
> “We also have no problem if the Persian Gulf security is ensured [through cooperation], even though we believe foreign presence in the Persian Gulf brings about insecurity, and you [Americans] should not be here.”
> “We believe democracy needs to be established in Afghanistan, as we [Iran and the US] reached an understanding in Bonn in 2001, but we believe your presence in Afghanistan is dangerous,” he added.
> “We need to have a serious picture of general [outline of relations] in the future with the US, and then hold negotiations [with the US] on issues we decide, not on all issues,” Zarif said.
> He said he has never believed in tension and escalation, but he believes Iranian people have an identity to preserve.
> “This is a cultural, civilizational, and national identity. National identity does not allow an American to say ‘if I stop supporting Iran for a week, they will be speaking Arabic, Russian or Chinese’,” Zarif said.
> Zarif quoted former US secretary of state Henry Kissinger as saying that Iran is heir to the world’s oldest national identity. “This is why we cannot accept that someone rules over us with bullying.”
> He said the Americans have been accustomed to dictating their demands to other sides, but that did not happen for them in the case of the 2015 nuclear deal between Tehran and world powers.
> “The nuclear deal (JCPOA) was opposed by two groups: Iranians and Americans. Few people had any problem with the JCPOA in Europe. Why? Because Americans are used to dictating their demands whenever they have interaction with someone, but there was no dictation in the JCPOA,” the Iranian top diplomat said.
> “Likewise, Iranians are accustomed to resisting, especially after the 1979 revolution. There was resistance in the JCPOA, but its final word was interaction. This was why there was opposition to the JCPOA both in Iran and the US,” he added.
> “Where do you think the US’ call for a change in the JCPOA’s timetables or inclusion of regional and missiles issues in the deal comes from? This is exactly where we disagree. It’s because they have a saying which says ‘what’s mine is mine, and what’s yours is open to negotiation’. This way of thinking may work in many parts of the world, but not with Iran.”
> 
> 
> *Iran Constructing Sci-Tech Park at iLand City*
> By
> IFP Editorial Staff
> -
> January 24, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Vice President for Science and Technology Sorena Sattari visited the site of the park to see for himself the process of its construction.
> “The potential created to build a sci-tech park has given fresh impetus to the trend of the formation of a smart city,” he said.
> He added the Science and Technology Department of the President’s Office supports the development of knowledge-based infrastructure in the country.
> “The purpose of this visit was to offer support to the development of innovation and technology ecosystem for companies and individuals who take steps towards solving problems of society through innovative services and solutions,” he noted.
> He said the department is seriously making efforts to establish knowledge-based companies, technological units and creative industries at the sci-tech park.
> “By supporting this complex, we try to help further develop the potential of smart cities and set the stage for the development of advanced technologies in this atmosphere,” the vice president said.
> Located 35 km southwest of Tehran, the iLand commercial and entertainment township covering 1,400 hectares of land includes resort, residential and technological facilities. Part of the complex is allotted to the Iranians’ Sci-Tech Park.


No negotiation without trump and pomelo heads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> شانی جان
> این که اندونزی با تحریک شدن این کار رو کرده تنها حدس ما هست، شاید درست نباشه
> شاید چون چند نفر از پرسنل کشتی کره ای از اندونزی بودن این کار رو کرده
> 
> اون ور داستان رو هم ببین که اونها برای پاسخ ندادن ما هم برنامه دارن
> ما چه پاسخ بدیم چه پاسخ ندیم اونها بدون برنامه و بررسی همه احتمالات که نیومدن چنین کاری کنند
> 
> اگر پاسخ ندیم ممکن هست فشار بیشتری به ما بیارن. در ضمن باید دید پرسنل اون دو تا کشتی چند نفرشون ایرانی بودن
> خانواده هاشون منتظر هستند
> 
> در کنار اون، با این کار اندونزی صادرات نفت ایران رو هدف گرفته در شرایط تحریم های آمریکا. واقعاً باید به چنین چیزی پاسخ نداد؟​



پاسخ دادن که لازمه
غیرقابل تحلیل بودن هم لازمه
الان دو کشتی اندونزی در خلیج فارسه و احتمال داره تله باشن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

raptor22 said:


> What religion would indoctrinate you to blow yourself up in middle of market & kill innocent people? People are not retard provide them with truth you'll see they go for it ...
> And it ain't all about south west Asia:
> View attachment 710268
> 
> 
> The region first and most important problem is presence of foreign powers that see their interests in instability and chaos in it and therefore strengthening the same retard doctrine for such a goal.


Different versions of Arabs in one picture. Shit all over the place man. 

Arab backward tribal shits bothered when prophet Mohammad expressed his love for Iranic people Persians specifically. It bothered Ash'ath when Imam Ali gave shelter to the ones that his shitty kind called Majoosis. Arabs were and are a shit of human being. 90% of prophet Mohammad's Wars were fought against Arab shits. Quran says that its a Miracle when you see Allah ta'ala has chosen his best from among the worst kind of people.

This figure describes that Animal tribe that we currently call Arabs.


----------



## aryobarzan

mohammad45 said:


> Different versions of Arabs in one picture. Shit all over the place man.
> 
> Arab backward tribal shits bothered when prophet Mohammad expressed his love for Iranic people Persians specifically. It bothered Ash'ath when Imam Ali gave shelter to the ones that his shitty kind called Majoosis. Arabs were and are a shit of human being. 90% of prophet Mohammad's Wars were fought against Arab shits. Quran says that its a Miracle when you see Allah ta'ala has chosen his best from among the worst kind of people.
> 
> This figure describes that Animal tribe that we currently call Arabs.


I am assuming by "Arab" you are referring to Arabs of "Arabian Peninsula" (saudi, UAE, etc).. People who lived in ancient times in the lands of current day Iraq, Syria, Egypt , Morocco, etc are not the same and just because they speak "Arabic" should not be considered in same group. They are people with civilizations and history just like Persians..in my book "Khaliji Arabs" are the ones you are referring to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

aryobarzan said:


> I am assuming by "Arab" you are referring to Arabs of "Arabian Peninsula" (saudi, UAE, etc).. People who lived in ancient times in the lands of current day Iraq, Syria, Egypt , Morocco, etc are not the same and just because they speak "Arabic" should not be considered in same group. They are people with civilizations and history just like Persians..in my book "Khaliji Arabs" are the ones you are referring to.


Yes, Egyptians Syrians even Iraqis are excluded. North Africans are afros by Race. Not Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Neither Iranians nor Arabs are bad people. Stop falling into the trap of the Westerners that want perpetual war in the Middle East for them to loot our resources easier.


mohammad45 said:


> Yes, Egyptians Syrians even Iraqis and North African are afros by Race. Not Arabs


Syrians, Lebanese and some (albeit relatively few) Palestinians are Mediterranean people. They're not African people. Iraqis are close to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> Neither Iranians nor Arabs are bad people. Stop falling into the trap of the Westerners that want perpetual war in the Middle East for them to loot our resources easier.
> 
> Syrians, Lebanese and some (albeit relatively few) Palestinians are Mediterranean people. They're not African people. Iraqis are close to us.


Bro i corrected it. Half of comment was unwritten by me. A bit busy at Home 😂


Arian said:


> Neither Iranians nor Arabs are bad people. Stop falling into the trap of the Westerners that want perpetual war in the Middle East for them to loot our resources easier.


You just proved your own nobility bro. I won't change my mind about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

mohammad45 said:


> Bro i corrected it. Half of comment was unwritten by me. A bit busy at Home 😂
> 
> You just proved your own nobility bro. I won't change my mind about them.


Man, a lot of Arabs in Kuwait, Bahrain and Emirates have Iranian ancestors. Many of them like Iran and Iranians. Even millions of people in Saudi Arabia like Iran, particularly Shia ones from regions like Qatif. It's not that black and white. And let's not forget that we have nearly one million Arabs living in Iran for generations.

We Middle Easterners are warm and friendly people. If it weren't for decades of the British divide and conquer policy, Arabs and Iranians could've been friendly to each other. Saudi Arabia needs someone like King Faisal that promotes good ties between Saudi Arabia and Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

Iran seeks clarification from Indonesia on seizure of its tanker


Iran’s foreign ministry says it is following up on the issue after its vessel was accused of illegally transporting oil.




www.aljazeera.com





another country, which need a slap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Hormuz said:


> Iran seeks clarification from Indonesia on seizure of its tanker
> 
> 
> Iran’s foreign ministry says it is following up on the issue after its vessel was accused of illegally transporting oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another country, which need a slap.


Hopefully it wont come to that as there are 2 indonesian citizens on the seized korean ship so it might require nothing than sending them home.
However I`m sure that the indonesians are fully aware of the fact that since indonesia imports a lot of oil from the gulf states,that its always going to be easier for iran to retaliate in situations like this by seizing indonesian vessels than vice versa,just as with south korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> Man, a lot of Arabs in Kuwait, Bahrain and Emirates have Iranian ancestors. Many of them like Iran and Iranians. Even millions of people in Saudi Arabia like Iran, particularly Shia ones from regions like Qatif. It's not that black and white. And let's not forget that we have nearly one million Arabs living in Iran for generations.
> 
> We Middle Easterners are warm and friendly people. If it weren't for decades of the British divide and conquer policy, Arabs and Iranians could've been friendly to each other. Saudi Arabia needs someone like King Faisal that promotes good ties between Saudi Arabia and Iranians.


They are Indeed. 
I apologize if i bothered my Shia kin and blood. They are special and their place in our hearts is even more special. Shias have no race, we are free people having no allegiance to an specific race. Being Arab or Turk we have our spritual father lying in Najaf.

I was merely talking about the ones that killed prophets daughter right after he passed away. They opened the way for massacre of prophets grandsons for generations. And their filthy remnants that are currently ruling most of Arab countries. I hope you forgive my generalization, however i no intention of insulting my kin. Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

mohammad45 said:


> They are Indeed.
> I apologize if i bothered my Shia kin and blood. They are special and their place in our hearts is even more special. Shias have no race, we are free people having no allegiance to an specific race. Being Arab or Turk we have our spritual father lying in Najaf.
> 
> I was merely talking about the ones that killed prophets daughter right after he passed away. They opened the way for massacre of prophets grandsons for generations. And their filthy remnants that are currently ruling most of Arab countries. I hope you forgive my generalization, however i no intention of insulting my kin. Regards


I wasn't talking about it from a religious perspective though. What I meant is that not all Arabs, even the ones from the Persian Gulf region, dislike us. Some of them like us and are completely against the policies of their politicians towards Iran and want to live peacefully with us. Some of them even admire us, particularly the ones that are linked to Iran by sect or family history in countries like Bahrain or Kuwait, or even Emirates.

One should not equate the current rulers of the Arab Sheikhdoms in the Persian Gulf with the locals of those countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

@Arian 
re: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...aphy-on-longer-distance.699403/#post-12930614

my basic point is that it doesn't matter to the u.s. and isreal if a you openly anti-isreal or not, it doesn't even matter if you friendly with isreal, so as long as you are Muslim nation like Pakistan or IRan or a non-Muslim nation that is allied with Muslim nations like China, you WILL be on their target. the nature of their target may be different. they are persistent in their attempts to create chaos one way or another, so complacency is a luxury our intelligence and counter-intelligence forces just can't enjoy. our security and intelligence personnel need to sleep with one eye open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

*Trump rhetoric in six months:*

“I neutralized ISIS under my administration but they regrew under “sleepy Joe” administration again and are killing people everyday. Once again “sleepy Joe” has shown his soft incompetence in never ending ME wars.”

“I managed to make a deal with Taliban that “sleepy creepy Joe” could not maintain. Taliban is killing our troops again. We are pulling out like a loser. We were winning Afghanistan war under my administration.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Shawnee said:


> *Trump rhetoric in six months:*
> 
> “I neutralized ISIS under my administration but they regrew under “sleepy Joe” administration again and are killing people everyday. Once again “sleepy Joe” has shown his soft incompetence in never ending ME wars.”
> 
> “I managed to make a deal with Taliban that “sleepy creepy Joe” could not maintain. Taliban is killing out troops again. We are pulling out like a loser. We were winning Afghanistan war under my administration.”


naah, pretty sure he'll be in prison by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Iran is pushing the US westwards:









Saudis Expanding US Military Access to Airfields, Port, to Counter Iran


The year-old initiative is intended to give CENTCOM “more options” in a fight, general reveals.




www.defenseone.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## husseinibnali

Surenas said:


> Iran is pushing the US westwards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis Expanding US Military Access to Airfields, Port, to Counter Iran
> 
> 
> The year-old initiative is intended to give CENTCOM “more options” in a fight, general reveals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenseone.com


That’s why Iran military commanders stressed in the last few weeks that presence in the Red Sea is highly strategic to Iran.

It seems they knew about US plans for a while and Makran is one of the answers.
Makran-2 is under construction too, as well as 3 other Makran type ships planned to be constructed or developed in a fast pace as Ayatollah Khamenei ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Hormuz said:


> Iran seeks clarification from Indonesia on seizure of its tanker
> 
> 
> Iran’s foreign ministry says it is following up on the issue after its vessel was accused of illegally transporting oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another country, which need a slap.


ahahaha slap us lol come on      




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353996754627137536


----------



## Xerxes22

striver44 said:


> ahahaha slap us lol come on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353996754627137536


What lol come on? you seem to be proud that indonesia is a puppet of US imperialists. Joke is on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## striver44

Xerxes22 said:


> What lol come on? you seem to be proud that indonesia is a puppet of US imperialists. Joke is on you.


duhh, we did it based on laws, unlike Iran.

why would even they cover the ship names???, what are you guys up to???


----------



## Muhammed45

@Indos bro, this was Indeed an unfriendly gesture from Indonesia, especially when you see we are engaged with Zionists hence trying to break American blockade.

Every country has dark hours in its history, the hours that hepls you recognize friends from enemies. Indonesia is on the list of our enemies since now. Although its not what I like to say but its what your government did. I see Korean voice coming out of Indonesian mouth. You gone low man, a Korean lacky at the moment. Unfortunate to say the least but i hope you are prepared for its consequences. A little game of tankers has just began

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## striver44

ohh yes, there are many Iranian tankers sailing in Indonesian straits, you want Hormuz style action???, we'll give you Malacca strait options. wink 😆


----------



## Titanium100

Alot of people may be blinded to this fact but a massive war could break out in the middle-east. The Iranian militias are initiating provocations that could lead to massive war that alot people may not understand or see coming.

Riyadh drone attempt was a major escalation and people took notice. This would ignite the Middle east and that place it is like gas if you ignite it once the whole place burns. The Saudis may have not wanted war initially but they would have no choice but to exit the cursed Yemeni UN brokered ceasefire and exit all UN workers dropping leafets to Sanaa and other areas to begin bombing it indiscriminatingly and then proceed to invade Iraq together with NATO arab (UAE, Saudi, Egypt, Jordan, Qatar, Bahrain, Oman, Morocco, Algeria, Kuwait, Tunisa and Sudan) They could mobilize the manpower needed to even invade further into Iranian territories.

In my honest opinion due to the provocations the situation is reaching almost a point of no return. It could draw Pakistan into this as well since they have defense ties with the gulf countries. All of this could come true wallahi it just needs couple of miscalculation and the whole place ignites completely with war and once that door is opened it will not close and once it ends another external big war could follow.

Normally in this age and time everyone sits on the sidelines and watches but once something big ignites it draws everyone in and could result in something far bigger then anyone is anticipating.

The guaraante of this happening is if Iran fails to rein in it's rogue foreign blacklisted elements they could escalate things beyond what they initially desired and opening the pandora box which unfortunately won't close until someone is invaded completely and dethroned.

Specifically in this age and time as it could engulf the whole world from a single miscalculation.

This General truly explains it perfectly and I time-stamped for you


----------



## Indos

mohammad45 said:


> @Indos bro, this was Indeed an unfriendly gesture from Indonesia, especially when you see we are engaged with Zionists hence trying to break American blockade.
> 
> Every country has dark hours in its history, the hours that hepls you recognize friends from enemies. Indonesia is on the list of our enemies since now. Although its not what I like to say but its what your government did. I see Korean voice coming out of Indonesian mouth. You gone low man, a Korean lacky at the moment. Unfortunate to say the least but i hope you are prepared for its consequences. A little game of tankers has just began



I still believe it is merely due to illegal oil transfer, nothing serious for Iranian vessel, but that Panama vessel will get punishment with its attempt to dumb the oil into our sea after getting caught. 

It is only law enforcement activity. We also did the same with US ally, Taiwan, in the same day.


----------



## Surenas

Titanium100 said:


> Riyadh drone attempt was a major escalation and people took notice. This would ignite the Middle east and that place it is like gas if you ignite it once the whole place burns. The Saudis may have not wanted war initially but they would have no choice but to exit the cursed Yemeni UN brokered ceasefire and exit all UN workers dropping leafets to Sanaa and other areas to begin bombing it indiscriminatingly and then proceed to invade Iraq together with NATO arab (UAE, Saudi, Egypt, Jordan, Qatar, Bahrain, Oman, Morocco, Algeria, Kuwait, Tunisa and Sudan) They could mobilize the manpower needed to even invade further into Iranian territories.



They don't have the political will, competence or ability. All these Arab armies couldn't even eradicate the Houthis from their heartland; let alone try to make a push towards Iran's borders. The Gulf will be flattened long before any so-called Arab-NATO power could muster

By the way, another day and another ballistic missile flying over Riyadh today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Surenas said:


> They don't have the political will, competence or ability. All these Arab armies couldn't even eradicate the Houthis from their heartland; let alone try to make a push towards Iran's borders. The Gulf will be flattened long before any so-called Arab-NATO power could muster
> 
> By the way, another day and another ballistic missile flying over Riyadh today.



It is not so much about abilities. They have the weaponry, economy and the manpower to sustain even a long campaign that could continue for 20-50 years but I don't even think it will take that much maybe 4-6 years. Yemen is a civil war and with UN ceasefire brokered there is still mercy in their hearts for the people of yemen but that is until their patience is over.

Militarily they can runover Iran. It will hold for some years but such wars are meant for grinding because the modern warfare is based on such realities. It's not like I will abolish you with one missile? The reality is just not like that but reality modern warfare will go on for years and meatgrinders by definition.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

Titanium100 said:


> It is not so much about abilities. They have the weaponry, economically and the manpower to sustain even a long campaign that could continue for 20 years but I don't even think it will take that much. Yemen is a civil war and with UN ceasefire brokered there is still mercy in their hearts for the people of yemen but that is until their patience is over.
> 
> Militarily they can runover Iran. It will hold for some years but such wars are meant for grinding and will get grinding because the modern warfare is based on such realities



They can't do a damn thing and they know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Titanium100 said:


> These people have fought over 100.000 wars in the past in the last 1400s years no nation has done that before. Just because an old senile man said it doesn't make it a fact war. Once they announce and go in they are formidable. Only Egypt alone could be a huge pill to digest forget but added the rest. It is a tall mountain in reality



I'm not going to entertain your delusional fantasies over here. The Arabs are in no position to undertake any large-scale operation without destroying themselves in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Titanium100

Surenas said:


> I'm not going to entertain your delusional fantasies over here. The Arabs are in no position to undertake any large-scale operation without destroying themselves in the process.



We can agree to disagree..


----------



## Muhammed45

Indos said:


> I still believe it is merely due to illegal oil transfer, nothing serious for Iranian vessel, but that Panama vessel will get punishment with its attempt to dumb the oil into our sea after getting caught.
> 
> It is only law enforcement activity. We also did the same with US ally, Taiwan, in the same day.


I hope so. 

The problem is the timing of actions. Let's Wait and see what happens eventually.


----------



## aryobarzan

TO All Iranian members... I opened a new Thread in the "middle east" section about "Cutting edge Tech in Islamic countries". The outside general public does not know what is happening in Iran. This is an attempt to inform..please contribute ..Nano tech is what I wanted to add but have no "english" text..if you have please add.
cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz

Indos said:


> I still believe it is merely due to illegal oil transfer, nothing serious for Iranian vessel, but that Panama vessel will get punishment with its attempt to dumb the oil into our sea after getting caught.
> 
> It is only law enforcement activity. We also did the same with US ally, Taiwan, in the same day.


 
illegal why? cause the u.s. is saying so?
the only reasin indonesia did it it's cause of u.s, pressure. so that shows that ur goverment is a u.s. puppet!!!


----------



## striver44

Hormuz said:


> illegal why? cause the u.s. is saying so?
> the only reasin indonesia did it it's cause of u.s, pressure. so that shows that ur goverment is a u.s. puppet!!!


It's illegal to conduct unauthorized STS oil transfer in another country EEZ according to UNCLOS.



https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/00908320.2019.1605673?journalCode=uodl20&

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

aryobarzan said:


> TO All Iranian members... I opened a new Thread in the "middle east" section about "Cutting edge Tech in Islamic countries". The outside general public does not know what is happening in Iran. This is an attempt to inform..please contribute ..Nano tech is what I wanted to add but have no "english" text..if you have please add.
> cheers



Google Chrome has instant page translation into English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Titanium100 said:


> It is not so much about abilities. They have the weaponry, economy and the manpower to sustain even a long campaign that could continue for 20-50 years but I don't even think it will take that much maybe 4-6 years. Yemen is a civil war and with UN ceasefire brokered there is still mercy in their hearts for the people of yemen but that is until their patience is over.
> 
> Militarily they can runover Iran. It will hold for some years but such wars are meant for grinding because the modern warfare is based on such realities. It's not like I will abolish you with one missile? The reality is just not like that but reality modern warfare will go on for years and meatgrinders by definition.


they will ride armies of armoured donkeys and camels. The 22nd mechanised donkey infantry divisions will blitzkrieg through scared Iranian defences. The armoured donkeys are expected be in a state of high morale and therefore will have tremendous speed to break thru the lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Multiple big explosions were heard in Riadh and all we have seen a few seconds of a cloud in the sky which should convince us something was hit. I am afraid I cannot make that conclusion for multiple big explosions.

Imagine this was Syria:
- We had multiple OSINT accounts showing us serial aerial images of the ammunition stores.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## retaxis

Iran should take back Azerbaijan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Multiple big explosions were heard in Riadh and all we have seen a a few seconds of a cloud in the sky which should convince us something was hit. I am afraid I cannot make that conclusion for multiple big explosions.
> 
> Imagine this was Syria:
> - We had multiple OSINT accounts showing us serial aerial images of the ammunition stores.



Sounds of a Drone or Missile interception?


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Sounds of a Drone or Missile interception?



Multiple big explosions from local Saudi accounts. One single smoke/cloud with no actual interception does not make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

striver44 said:


> It's illegal to conduct unauthorized STS oil transfer in another country EEZ according to UNCLOS.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/00908320.2019.1605673?journalCode=uodl20&


 thats what your goverment is saying. Iran is saying they didn't transfer any oil to the panama ship.


----------



## Surenas

Shawnee said:


> Multiple big explosions were heard in Riadh and all we have seen a few seconds of a cloud in the sky which should convince us something was hit. I am afraid I cannot make that conclusion for multiple big explosions.
> 
> Imagine this was Syria:
> - We had multiple OSINT accounts showing us serial aerial images of the ammunition stores.



The Wall Street Journal just confirmed that an important royal complex was hit in Riyadh.









U.S. B-52 Bomber Flies Over Persian Gulf, in Show of Force Against Iran


The Pentagon sent a B-52 bomber across the Persian Gulf region on Tuesday, the sixth such sortie since last fall, in a show of deterrence to Iran.




www.wsj.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354406938059141122
There are also now interesting flights going on between Saudi and Pakistan:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354388433477763072

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> The Wall Street Journal just confirmed that an important royal complex was hit in Riyadh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. B-52 Bomber Flies Over Persian Gulf, in Show of Force Against Iran
> 
> 
> The Pentagon sent a B-52 bomber across the Persian Gulf region on Tuesday, the sixth such sortie since last fall, in a show of deterrence to Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354406938059141122
> There are also now interesting flights going on between Saudi and Pakistan:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354388433477763072



It was obvious something was hit and they were hiding it.
If you want to show me an interception, you should have a full movie of interception.
———————-
This is me every time a B52 flies by Iranian waters. Scary! It is not for the fainted heart  /sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354459004332871681


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354459004332871681



این طرف عظیم جوک توییتره
مرتب پیشبینی میکنه و همش غلط در میاد
پان ترکه 
تحلیلهای بسیار غلطش برای خنده خوبه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354490509033689088
@PeeD

نشانه هما من رو یاد کتسو در ای ام اف میندازه
از خودم میپرسم الان کجاست​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

aryobarzan said:


> _Hi..I have added all the new names ..here is the updated copy just to keep everyone informed and also to make this post to come up on the top for a while._
> 
> *Going Home *
> 
> *The time has come for the Iranian members and all those who support Iran in this forum to migrate to our new home in “Iran Military forum”. We thank PDF staff for hosting us. We also invite anyone who is interested in the Iran affairs to join us in our new home base.
> 
> Please consider this a public Pledge sheet. The official move day is Sept 21 for anyone who is interested. If you pledge to move it simply means that starting September 21 and for the next Three months you only contribute your article and inputs in the “Iran Military Forum”. All you have to do is put your screen name from PDF in this sheet.
> 
> Thank you and good luck to all of us.
> The names so far: (As of Sept 2nd)*
> 
> _*
> 
> Aryobarzan
> 925boy
> DoubleYouSee
> Battle of waterloo
> BlueInGreen2
> Kastor
> Amirpatriot
> Subwater
> hussainb72
> Mithridates
> arashkamangir
> Shafqat7
> *_



You are all still here.

What happened? Any comment?



















🚬


----------



## aryobarzan

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> You are all still here.
> 
> What happened? Any comment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


The platform was not very user friendly..some people tried..at the end it was not a successful operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

دفاع هسته ای یعنی شار نوترونی بالا یعنی قدرت بالای همجوشی


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354507843291000833


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

aryobarzan said:


> The platform was not very user friendly..some people tried..at the end it was not a successful operation.



Well, as a matter of fact, IMF switched to XENFORO the same platform used by PDF, while PDF switched to the one used by IMF!

That is the alleged "not very user friendly" one... 

Then IMF closed without warning!

Note that move was followed by many other forums, such as the one hosting paradoxplaza's "Hearts of Iron 4" video game, or smaller space forum (orbiterforum).

Coincidence? I think not! 

















🚬


----------



## Shawnee

یک سوال از اساتید گاز و انرژی

ما شش میلیارد از عراق طلب گازی داریم. البته صادرات گاز اهمیت ژئوپولتیکی داره. *ولی ایا منفعت مالی ما این نیست این انرژی گاز رو بیت کوین و اتریوم کنیم*

این پول اگر اتریوم شده بود الان بیست میلیارد دلار نقد بود

صادرات به پاکستان هم بهتر از عراق نخواهد بود
ما پول نقد داریم و داریم وام بی بهره میدیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Raghfarm007 said:


> just another day in Americunt: can you imagine how the western news would have reacted if this was Iran, Russia or china!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tacoma Police Cruiser Plows Through Crowd Of Street Race Spectators
> 
> 
> Multiple videos have surfaced on social media showing a Tacoma, Washington police cruiser ramming through a crowd of people and running over at least one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funker530.com


They are there to* "Serve" and "Protect"...*It is written on every US police cruiser..What they mean is to serve and protect "ellite" from average joe..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> یک سوال از اساتید گاز و انرژی
> 
> ما شش میلیارد از عراق طلب گازی داریم. البته صادرات گاز اهمیت ژئوپولتیکی داره. *ولی ایا منفعت مالی ما این نیست این انرژی گاز رو بیت کوین و اتریوم کنیم*
> 
> این پول اگر اتریوم شده بود الان بیست میلیارد دلار نقد بود
> 
> صادرات به پاکستان هم بهتر از عراق نخواهد بود
> ما پول نقد داریم و داریم وام بی بهره میدیم​


من دو ماه پیش که بیت شده بود ۳۹ هزار دلار بیت خریدم الان شده ۳۳ هزار دلار 🤦

ولی در کل اگه پولمونو از کشورای خارجی با ارز دیجیتال بگیریم فکر خوبیه

سال ۹۴ اگه کسی به اندازه ی پول یه پراید ۲۰ میلیون تومن اتریوم خریده بود سال ۹۹ پولش ۱۶۰ میلیارد تومن شده بود


----------



## aryobarzan

Aramagedon said:


> Doomsdays in yankeeistan(americunt).
> 
> I wonder if civil war happens in that country americans will run away to which country 🤔 Probably they will go back to England where they've come from.


I saw the other day in a wall mart parking lot a Canadian police cruiser had stopped an American SUV with NewYork plate asking them why they are in Canada...lol..nobody wants then around in this place these days..


Aramagedon said:


> من دو ماه پیش که بیت شده بود ۳۹ هزار دلار بیت خریدم الان شده ۳۳ هزار دلار 🤦
> 
> ولی در کل اگه پولمونو از کشورای خارجی با ارز دیجیتال بگیریم فکر خوبیه


I need some one in simple language to explain to me what is this BITcoin...what is the grantee you get your money back when you want to cash in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> I need some one in simple language to explain to me what is this BITcoin...what is the grantee you get your money back when you want to cash in.


As for what BitCoin is, you need to understand what decentralized banking is. The idea is basically that there is no bank that does the transactions. Each user keeps a list of transactions and there are security protocols that work as long as at least 50% + 1 of the users of the network are not coordinated with each other. If you're interested in how it works, I can explain more.

There is no guarantee per se, but as long as there's a demand for BitCoin, you will get your money back. And it is highly unlikely that the demand for digital currencies would fade away. It's the same with other goods too. It's the same with fiat currencies as well. Even the Central Bank of Iran cannot and will not guarantee that your Iranian currency will retain its value.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

aryobarzan said:


> I saw the other day in a wall mart parking lot a Canadian police cruiser had stopped an American SUV with NewYork plate asking them why they are in Canada...lol..nobody wants then around in this place these days..
> 
> I need some one in simple language to explain to me what is this BITcoin...what is the grantee you get your money back when you want to cash in.


Atomic wallet رو بریز و از سایت ایرانیکارت یا ارز دیجیتال بخر یا بهشون بفروش

من فعلا پیشنهاد نمیکنم چیزی بخری چون قیمت جهانی ارز دیجیتال فعلا داره میاد پایین

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> As for what BitCoin is, you need to understand what decentralized banking is. The idea is basically that there is no bank that does the transactions. Each user keeps a list of transactions and there are security protocols that work as long as at least 50% + 1 of the users of the network are not coordinated with each other. If you're interested in how it works, I can explain more.
> 
> There is no guarantee per se, but as long as there's a demand for BitCoin, you will get your money back. And it is highly unlikely that the demand for digital currencies would fade away. It's the same with other goods too. It's the same with fiat currencies as well. Even the Central Bank of Iran cannot and will not guarantee that your Iranian currency will retain its value.


Thanks and I will do some reading on it first...

NOW here is what will shock every Canadian...Iranian Women Hockey Team... Remember Hockey to Canada is like soccer in Iran or baseball to US..it is religion..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355261309923811330
Anybody in Tehran right now have an update or information on this event?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Arian

Blue In Green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355261309923811330
> Anybody in Tehran right now have an update or information on this event?


It seems that it's true


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355261309923811330
> Anybody in Tehran right now have an update or information on this event?



Theirs no videos of an explosion or anything anywhere yet. Perhaps this is a test? Although, they should give a few days notice via SMS to not freak people out.


----------



## WudangMaster

Somebody here mentioned how someone high up in the regime is very much infatuated with property investment across the Persian Gulf; this video shows how far this sickness permeates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Theirs no videos of an explosion or anything anywhere yet. Perhaps this is a test? Although, they should give a few days notice via SMS to not freak people out.



Looks like a Turkish civilian airliner got too close to a Ballistic Missile production facility which triggered the alarm it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Blue In Green said:


> Looks like a Turkish civilian airliner got too close to a Ballistic Missile production facility which triggered the alarm it seems.


Either IKIA or Parchin/Khojir & other missile production needs to be moved; these two cannot be so close to one another. In fact, I am for moving the missile production to a more secure and underground location. This is too similar to the incident last year...


----------



## Arian

Blue In Green said:


> Looks like a Turkish civilian airliner got too close to a Ballistic Missile production facility which triggered the alarm it seems.


What about that Turkish airplane that was circling around Tehran and had to divert its flight path?


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Looks like a Turkish civilian airliner got too close to a Ballistic Missile production facility which triggered the alarm it seems.



Another close call. They could've gotten themselves killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Stryker1982 said:


> Another close call. They could've gotten themselves killed.


Consider if one these future flights gets "hijacked" and rammed into one of these facilities; either air defenses will have to shoot it down and face major problems or let the improvised jumbo jet destroy part or all of its target. Better to just move one of these away from the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

دوباره یه چیزی شد هر کس یه سازی می زنه
یکی می گه هواپیما ترکیه نزدیک شده، یکی می گه سیستم دچار اختلال شده

چیزی که رو نقشه می شه دید این هست که فضای هوایی ایران خلوت هست کاملاً
حالا شاید هم طبیعی باشه

پرواز ترکیه که قرار بود تهران بشینه چرا سر از باکو در آورده؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mattigil

Very suspicious...



> #BREAKING Imam Khomeini Airport's public relations says the Turkish flight's pilot didn't land in Tehran because of bad weather, and headed toward Baku. It will get back to Tehran once the weather gets stable
> — Reza Khaasteh (@Khaaasteh) January 29, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mattigil

Btw Salam all, I've been following this section of the forum for quite sometime but I haven't made any contributions, I'm not sure how active I'll be but it's interesting to read everyone else's posts!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355281130170277897
Update: The Turkish Air flight's pilot has noticed "dangerous Cumulonimbus clouds" when he wanted to land in Tehran, and decided to divert the plane northward. He has told Imam Khomeini Airport he will get back once the weather is fine. - Airport official

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shehr Abbasi

Allah Pak Humareh Musliman Bradaran Ko Mehfooz Rakeh.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mattigil said:


> Very suspicious...


the weather in Tehran is pretty stable for aircrafts , well unless they are flying this aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> the weather in Tehran is pretty stable for aircrafts , well unless they are flying this aircraft


It's apparently raining in some parts of Tehran right now. And there are thunders too.


----------



## scimitar19

Arian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355281130170277897
> Update: The Turkish Air flight's pilot has noticed "dangerous Cumulonimbus clouds" when he wanted to land in Tehran, and decided to divert the plane northward. He has told Imam Khomeini Airport he will get back once the weather is fine. - Airport official


Yeah and also explains why the sirens went on...


----------



## Arian

The Turkish Airline that diverted its flight to Baku is now returning to Tehran:








Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight TK874 from Baku to Tehran on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Arian said:


> The Turkish Airline that diverted its flight to Baku is now returning to Tehran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24
> 
> 
> View flight TK874 from Baku to Tehran on Flightradar24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flightradar24.com


While casually browsing. I just noticed this unknown flight from Moscow, flying over Northern Iran at the moment, perhaps landing in Tehran?. 

A bombardier Challenger, as small as a typical private jet.









Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


View flight on Flightradar24




www.flightradar24.com





Wonder whose on board

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

There are heavy rain and thunders in Tehran.


----------



## Sina-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355442787232206850

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

Sina-1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355442787232206850


I wish someone would explain this in English to little princess fairy b***h boy rezie diba and her family considering she was running her sewer mouth and expelling sewer gases last week regarding Iran's vaccines. 
In fact as omid Dana said it best, princess pimp rezie diba should make sure her little slut daughters don't spread STDs to their various yankee boy friends; my personal message to little rezie is to just keep their diseases under control and make sure to intervene with timely abortions for your little harlots and let real Humans in Iran take care of Iran, okay rezie joon? Now go clean up after noor's recent sexcapades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355413441088016385
زمان شاه عباس هم با قدرتهای دوم سوم دنیا نیمچه اتحادی داشتیم و خط مقدم جنگ با ابرقدرت اول دنیا بودیم

امپراطوری منطقه ای مون هم تو همین حدودها بود
​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sina-1

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355413441088016385
> زمان شاه عباس هم با قدرتهای دوم سوم دنیا نیمچه اتحادی داشتیم و خط مقدم جنگ با ابرقدرت اول دنیا بودیم
> 
> امپراطوری منطقه ای مون هم تو همین حدودها بود
> ​


Problem with Persian monarchies have been the inevitable imbeciles inheriting the thrones. Every time we got a new ruler it was more or less like tossing a dice. 1 capable ruler could be followed by a couple of idiots down the line. That’s way the dynasty-starters usually were the most appropriate rulers, they worked hard for their positions and were more that capable. Survival of the fittest.

as an end of this rant, the difference with now and the time of shah Abbas, or any other monarch ruler, is that no single person or family is ruling Iran. Appointments are much more merit based and this system hopefully continues to get stronger for each year. 
hopefully Iran’s greatest years is ahead!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

Sina-1 said:


> Problem with Persian monarchies have been the inevitable imbeciles inheriting the thrones. Every time we got a new ruler it was more or less like tossing a dice. 1 capable ruler could be followed by a couple of idiots down the line. That’s way the dynasty-starters usually were the most appropriate rulers, they worked hard for their positions and were more that capable. Survival of the fittest.
> 
> as an end of this rant, the difference with now and the time of shah Abbas, or any other monarch ruler, is that no single person or family is ruling Iran. Appointments are much more merit based and this system hopefully continues to get stronger for each year.
> hopefully Iran’s greatest years is ahead!


Unfortunately for every Shah Abbas, there was a shah soltan hossein and for every Karim Khan Zand, there was a pile of garbage like fath ali shah it is a miracle anything happened and lasted, especially in the past 4 centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Looking at the flow of event of the last week:

- Hitting KSA palaces twice. Under reported.
- A small bomb blast near Israel embassy in India. Under reported.

Versus

- Siren in one neighborhood in Tehran, over reported.

The balance is significantly for one side

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> Looking at the flow of event of the last week:
> 
> - Hitting KSA palaces twice. Under reported.
> - A small bomb blast near Israel embassy in India. Under reported.
> 
> Versus
> 
> - Siren in one neighborhood in Tehran, over reported.
> 
> The balance is significantly for one side


It's like when bbc showed a cemetery in Iran when reporting covid numbers then turn around show 3 young happy english prostitutes on the metro with *TWICE* the death rates in london, one of the great nests of scum and villainy of this planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

WudangMaster said:


> Unfortunately for every Shah Abbas, there was a shah soltan hossein and for every Karim Khan Zand, there was a pile of garbage like fath ali shah it is a miracle anything happened and lasted, especially in the past 4 centuries.


Not just an Iranian problem but a general issue with "Monarchy"..European Monarchy is full of Idiots who inherited the crowns..at one point all European Monarchs were just one extended family. Iran had her share of these idiots but we got them in the wrong timing...when everyone else was progressing our idiots were visiting Paris..I guess we all know the stories of Qajar idiots.. The Saudi MBS is the latest idiots to join the list..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

I like it when a country pays attention to her historical artifacts..Shows maturity of the society.
*Historical Qanat in Central Iran Revived*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
January 30, 2021





> A historical qanat, an underground channel to transport water, in the city of Yazd in central Iran has been successfully revived.


The major project to bring the ancient qanat in the city of Yazd back to life saw the 90-km subterranean aqueduct dredged all along.
Some 270 sources of sewage flowing into the qanat were also blocked and eight riffles on this underground water channel were cleaned and emptied as well.




The project came with a price tag of more than Rls. 10 billion jointly bankrolled by the Ministry of Cultural Heritage, Handicrafts and Tourism, the Agriculture Ministry and the Yazd Municipality.
The blocking of sewage inlets has helped marine creatures living in the qanat to stay alive.
The longest Qanat in Iran and the world is the Qanat of Zarch which is located in Central Yazd province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

aryobarzan said:


> I like it when a country pays attention to her historical artifacts..Shows maturity of the society.
> *Historical Qanat in Central Iran Revived*
> By
> IFP Editorial Staff
> -
> January 30, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major project to bring the ancient qanat in the city of Yazd back to life saw the 90-km subterranean aqueduct dredged all along.
> Some 270 sources of sewage flowing into the qanat were also blocked and eight riffles on this underground water channel were cleaned and emptied as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The project came with a price tag of more than Rls. 10 billion jointly bankrolled by the Ministry of Cultural Heritage, Handicrafts and Tourism, the Agriculture Ministry and the Yazd Municipality.
> The blocking of sewage inlets has helped marine creatures living in the qanat to stay alive.
> The longest Qanat in Iran and the world is the Qanat of Zarch which is located in Central Yazd province.
> 
> View attachment 711970
> View attachment 711971
> View attachment 711972
> View attachment 711973



What is a qanat?


----------



## Arian

Titanium100 said:


> What is a qanat?











Qanat - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

Titanium100 said:


> What is a qanat?


Ancient underground irrigation canals are called qanat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Arian said:


> Qanat - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


The fact that Iran had Yakhchals 1000s of years ago truly shows the ingenuity of Iranian people that still lasts today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sina-1

changing tides...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355569104795684865

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Shy Trump supporter analysis of recent escalations:

It is a different discussion why I call him a shy Trump supporter.









Drones Over Riyadh: Unpacking the Iran Threat Network’s Tactics


Two enigmatic drone incidents in Saudi Arabia point to gaps in U.S. intelligence coverage and increasingly sophisticated deception tactics by Iran’s integrated militia networks in Iraq and Yemen.




www.washingtoninstitute.org





گروه تحلیلی واشنگتن یک گروه متمایل به راسته
لو رفتن حمله از عراق به کاخ یمامه به نظر کار گروههای متمایل به راست بوده تا بایدن تحت فشار بیشتری باشه

این تحلیل بیانگوی مسایل جالبی ه
راه حلهاش مهمه

از افراد این گروه
دنیس راس یک تحلیلگر ضد ایران
خلجی همسر اصلاح طلب گرامی مرجان شیخ الاسلام​
The article is by this worthless scum who was an implicit Trump-MBS fan last year. Now he preaches bipartisanship.
Election has consequences.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355266029388247041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

For those who haven't already heard the entire "Putins Palace" claim has been officially debunked. The building is actually an empty shell which was bought at discount and is being converted into a resort / hotel.

A Russian billionaire / construction mogul, Arkady Rotenberg, has come out publicly and claimed the properly as his own. Apparently the video which was released by the Navalny team was funded by a source from the US and edited by a team in Germany. This was all a part of a western backed conspiracy to destabilize Russia.









Building dubbed ‘Putin’s Palace’ by Navalny is an empty shell, say Russian journalists in video from Black Sea building site


With its supposedly lavish furnishings, long swimming pool and digital dance studio, an opulent manor said to belong to Russian President Vladimir Putin shocked viewers of a documentary made by Kremlin critic Alexey Navalny.




www.rt.com













‘I’m the beneficiary,’ Russian billionaire Rotenberg says about large Black Sea property dubbed ‘Putin’s palace’


Russian construction mogul Arkady Rotenberg says he's the beneficiary of an extensive property on the Black Sea coast, which has been widely touted by Alexey Navalny and Western media as a secret residence of Vladimir Putin.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Aspen

sha ah said:


> For those who haven't already heard the entire "Putins Palace" claim has been officially debunked. The building is actually an empty shell which was bought at discount and is being converted into a resort / hotel.
> 
> A Russian billionaire / construction mogul, Arkady Rotenberg, has come out publicly and claimed the properly as his own. Apparently the video which was released by the Navalny team was funded by a source from the US and edited by a team in Germany. This was all a part of a western backed conspiracy to destabilize Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building dubbed ‘Putin’s Palace’ by Navalny is an empty shell, say Russian journalists in video from Black Sea building site
> 
> 
> With its supposedly lavish furnishings, long swimming pool and digital dance studio, an opulent manor said to belong to Russian President Vladimir Putin shocked viewers of a documentary made by Kremlin critic Alexey Navalny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I’m the beneficiary,’ Russian billionaire Rotenberg says about large Black Sea property dubbed ‘Putin’s palace’
> 
> 
> Russian construction mogul Arkady Rotenberg says he's the beneficiary of an extensive property on the Black Sea coast, which has been widely touted by Alexey Navalny and Western media as a secret residence of Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com



There was an excellent piece on RT debunking Alexei Navalny in general, everyone should read it. You will never see the dark side of him on the American news.









Pro-western liberal, anti-migrant nationalist, or political opportunist: Who exactly is Russian opposition figure Alexey Navalny?


After his alleged poisoning, accusations that the Kremlin was responsible, then his immediate arrest on returning home, Russian opposition figure Alexey Navalny is enjoying notoriety like never before. But who is he, exactly?




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

According to this article, Artesh stated that it has managed to increase operational range of suicide drones to 4000km one way with certain structural modifications. Can anyone give more info on this?

Also, apparently they now have a class of "air-based drones" that are from the suicide squad family but can be launched by helicopter. 









Iranian Army unveils 7 important new drone technologies in the drill


TEHRAN – On January 5-6, the Islamic Republic of Iran’s Army staged its first-ever drone drill using its quadruple forces in the Semnan public area and border areas of the country. This was a unique drill unveiling a wide range of technologies that military experts did not expect Iranian Army...




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Navalny video used fake CGI footage to show off the alleged extravagance of the interior. Supposedly there was a private strip club, movie theater, helipad, swimming pool and much more inside the building. 

In reality it's an empty shell, a ghost house, that's currently being refurbished. Navalny called it an "impenetrable kingdom" with its own guards, no fly zone etc.

This video shows the interior of the empty, derelict building. There are no armored guards, no kingdom, no impenetrable nonsense, no real security presence other than a small fence surrounding the estate on the main road. 

Keep in mind though, this video has 20,000 views, whereas the videos making the purported claims, backed by western media outlets, have millions of views. Ironically however, at the end of the day, all of the claims backed by the western media regarding this property seem to be as empty as the inside of the building itself.











Aspen said:


> There was an excellent piece on RT debunking Alexei Navalny in general, everyone should read it. You will never see the dark side of him on the American news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-western liberal, anti-migrant nationalist, or political opportunist: Who exactly is Russian opposition figure Alexey Navalny?
> 
> 
> After his alleged poisoning, accusations that the Kremlin was responsible, then his immediate arrest on returning home, Russian opposition figure Alexey Navalny is enjoying notoriety like never before. But who is he, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

sha ah said:


> The Navalny video used fake CGI footage to show off the alleged extravagance of the interior. Supposedly there was a private strip club, movie theater, helipad, swimming pool and much more inside the building.
> 
> In reality it's an empty shell, a ghost house, that's currently being refurbished. Navalny called it an "impenetrable kingdom" with its own guards, no fly zone etc.
> 
> This video shows the interior of the empty, derelict building. There are no armored guards, no kingdom, no impenetrable nonsense, no real security presence other than a small fence surrounding the estate on the main road.
> 
> Keep in mind though, this video has 20,000 views, whereas the videos making the purported claims, backed by western media outlets, have millions of views. Ironically however, at the end of the day, all of the claims backed by the western media regarding this property seem to be as empty as the inside of the building itself.


I watched the investigation of Navalny (104 mln views). It is high quality.

It shows how funding for the Palace came from Putin's inner circle. And how Putin's inner circle transfers hundreds of millions of dollars to Putin's mistresses like Alina Kabaeva and Svetlana Kryvonogich or billions of dollars to Putin's relatives and childhood friends like musician Roldugin, unemployed Peter Kolbin or Putin's nephew Shamalov

Rotenberg, who now claims that Palace is his own ---is Putins childhood friend--he became a billionaire only because of his ties to Putin--the same can be said about other Putins friends from 1990s like Tymchenko, Sechin, Chemezov--these billionaires were poor until Putin came to power in 1999.

The 1,4bln$ Palace itself, bigger than Buckingham palace or Palace of Versailles, is now under reconstruction due to design mistakes that led to high humidity and mold --Navalny himself said that in the video.

Putin's regime is not innocent when it comes to corruption---but this regime stabilizes Russia---and of course the West wants to destabilize Russia by supporting Navalny

But it doesn't mean that Navalny's investigations are false

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> It's apparently raining in some parts of Tehran right now. And there are thunders too.


Not enough to make it dangerous for a modern airplane and dont forget strangely its the only airplan with such problem


----------



## sha ah

Well Navalny called the estate "an impregnable kingdom" that could not be reached by mere mortals. In reality its easily accessible by road and the CGI renderings of the buildings interior are a complete fabrication to say the least.

From the very start I suspected that the Navalny video was financed by western intelligence agencies and judging by the sheer scale of the site it's obviously not intended for one person or a small group of people.

The site has its own bakery, vineyard, ice rink, theater, casino and church. It also has its very own "egg processing center". Do you really believe that Putin, in his spare time, would go up there and sit there by himself or with a few people ?

The Navalny video was expertly edited by a professional team in Germany and financed by a source from the United States. This video was obviously financed by western intelligence agencies. Do you trust anything they have to say about Putin or Russia because quite frankly I do not.

Do you realize that before Putin, Russia was ruined and in debt? Today Russia has no debt and enough reserves to last the country 4 years without any additional funding.

The entire allegation of the site being built solely to be used by Putin is completely ludicrous. Especially when Navalny claims that Putin owns dozens of large estates / properties. Think about it, would Putin even have the time to visit any of them while simultaneously managing Russia full time ?

You realize that Trump's real estate empire is currently hemorrhaging money ? Real estate is not the best business to be in right now during Covid-19.

If the Navalny ghost house is any indication, why would someone as intelligent as Putin dump billions into expensive and useless properties that cost a fortune to maintain without making a penny ? You realize that its going to take 5 years just to complete all the construction on that site alone ?

Honestly judging the location by its sheer size and scale It's obviously an exclusive, luxury, seaside resort, which is intended to be occupied by a sizable number of wealthy clientele, rather than just by Putin a few days a year.

Well anyways, now because of the notoriety associated with this location, Navalny has unintentionally given the location the best advertising campaign that money could buy.

I truly believe that it's now actually very feasible for it to be turned into a high end, luxury resort. Imagine how many wealthy clients will want to take their very own selfies in "Putin's Palace" ?

LOL or perhaps the French will be interested in leasing the space for a night or two ? I'm sure they can think of some very creative ways to use that Jacuzzi discotheque Navalny was ranting about ?









French police bust giant ‘orgy’ inside warehouse, fine 90+ people for breaking Covid-19 curfew – media


Police have reportedly raided a wild party inside a remote warehouse near Paris, issuing dozens of fines for violating Covid-19 restrictions. The event was described by the media as an “orgy.”




www.rt.com







GWXP said:


> I watched the investigation of Navalny (104 mln views). It is high quality.
> 
> It shows how funding for the Palace came from Putin's inner circle. And how Putin's inner circle transfers hundreds of millions of dollars to Putin's mistresses like Alina Kabaeva and Svetlana Kryvonogich or billions of dollars to Putin's relatives and childhood friends like musician Roldugin, unemployed Peter Kolbin or Putin's nephew Shamalov
> 
> Rotenberg, who now claims that Palace is his own ---is Putins childhood friend--he became a billionaire only because of his ties to Putin--the same can be said about other Putins friends from 1990s like Tymchenko, Sechin, Chemezov--these billionaires were poor until Putin came to power in 1999.
> 
> The 1,4bln$ Palace itself, bigger than Buckingham palace or Palace of Versailles, is now under reconstruction due to design mistakes that led to high humidity and mold --Navalny himself said that in the video.
> 
> Putin's regime is not innocent when it comes to corruption---but this regime stabilizes Russia---and of course the West wants to destabilize Russia by supporting Navalny
> 
> But it doesn't mean that Navalny's investigations are false
> View attachment 712120

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

This is a foldable drone that was just unveiled recently:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355940851290042370

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salmanov

Aramagedon said:


> Doomsdays in yankeeistan(americunt).
> 
> I wonder if civil war happens in that country americans will run away to which country 🤔 Probably they will go back to England where they've come from.


White Anglo saxons won’t take cowboy scumbags

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Reading some posts in one of the threads reminded me of this song from a long time ago...


----------



## sha ah

In the last 24-48 hrs there has been a flurry of activity in Syria. It's simply a mess. Everyone seems to be fighting each other in a free for all. Particularly bad day for Turkish proxies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355932281416912907








Unidentified persons on a motorcycle shoot at a Turkish guard in the Abu Al-Zubair area north of the M4 international road, Ain Al-Hamra Bridge, southwest of Idlib, wounding several Turkish soldiers. Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syri


Unidentified persons on a motorcycle shoot at a Turkish guard in the Abu Al-Zubair area north of the M4 international road, Ain Al-Hamra Bridge, southwest of Idlib, wounding several Turkish soldiers.. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention...




syria.liveuamap.com




*Unidentified persons on a motorcycle shoot at a Turkish guard in the Abu Al-Zubair area north of the M4 international road, Ain Al-Hamra Bridge, southwest of Idlib, wounding several Turkish soldiers.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355902749112737799








6 members of the Syrian opposition forces were killed in a car bomb explosion in the city of Al-Bab in Aleppo countryside Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


6 members of the Syrian opposition forces were killed in a car bomb explosion in the city of Al-Bab in Aleppo countryside. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





*6 members of the Syrian opposition forces were killed in a car bomb explosion in the city of Al-Bab in Aleppo countryside*









4 members of the Hamza Division of the SNA killed when a "Santa Fe" car exploded at the checkpoint of the village of Umm Shekif, east of Aleppo Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


4 members of the Hamza Division of the SNA killed when a "Santa Fe" car exploded at the checkpoint of the village of Umm Shekif, east of Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





*4 members of the Hamza Division of the SNA killed when a "Santa Fe" car exploded at the checkpoint of the village of Umm Shekif, east of Aleppo*









Casualties as result of a car bomb explosion in Azaz, north of Aleppo A'zaz, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Casualties as result of a car bomb explosion in Azaz, north of Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





*Casualties as result of a car bomb explosion in Azaz, north of Aleppo*









Syria: one dead and 4 injured in clashes between the Kurdish and pro-Assad forces in Hasaka Al Hasakah, Al-Hasakah Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Syria: one dead and 4 injured in clashes between the Kurdish and pro-Assad forces in Hasaka. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





*Syria: one dead and 4 injured in clashes between the Kurdish and pro-Assad forces in Hasaka*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Greta Thunberg, Donald Trump, Alexei Navalny, WHO nominated for Nobel peace prize


Norwegian lawmakers picked the 45th President of the US Trump for brokering the Israel-UAE peace deal, and Greta Thunber for climate change efforts.




www.republicworld.com





*Greta Thunberg, Donald Trump, Alexei Navalny, WHO nominated for Nobel peace prize*

That is how fucked up the world is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Shawnee said:


> Greta Thunberg, Donald Trump, Alexei Navalny, WHO nominated for Nobel peace prize
> 
> 
> Norwegian lawmakers picked the 45th President of the US Trump for brokering the Israel-UAE peace deal, and Greta Thunber for climate change efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.republicworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greta Thunberg, Donald Trump, Alexei Navalny, WHO nominated for Nobel peace prize*
> 
> That is how fucked up the world is.


They create these "prizes" themselves. Asian countries should create their own alternative nobel peace prize, oscar, man of year etc. competitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RΛIDEN

*Leader Pays Tribute to Imam Khomeini on 42nd Anniversary of Return to Iran*

*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei paid homage to the late founder of the Islamic Republic, Imam Khomeini, as Iran began the Ten-Day Fajr (Dawn) ceremonies marking the victory of the 1979 Islamic Revolution.*

Ayatollah Khamenei visited the mausoleum of Imam Khomeini, south of Tehran, to pay tribute to the late founder of the Islamic Republic on Sunday morning.
The Leader also paid tribute to Iranian martyrs laid to rest in a nearby cemetery, including the martyrs of the 1980-1988 Iraqi imposed war on Iran and a 1981 bombing in Tehran in which 72 officials were killed.
The Iranian nation toppled the US-backed Pahlavi regime 42 years ago, on February 11, 1979, ending 2,500 years of monarchic rule in the country.
The Islamic Revolution, led by Imam Khomeini, established a new political system based on Islamic values and democracy.
Every year, Iranians mark the anniversary of their Islamic Revolution from February 1 to 11, known as the Ten-Day Fajr ceremonies.
February 1, 1979, was the date when Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini returned from exile in Paris to Tehran.






__





Leader Pays Tribute to Imam Khomeini on 42nd Anniversary of Return to Iran - Society/Culture news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei paid homage to the late founder of the Islamic Republic, Imam Khomeini, as Iran began the Ten-Day Fajr (Dawn) ceremonies marking the victory of the 1979 Islamic Revolution.




www.tasnimnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GWXP

sha ah said:


> Well Navalny called the estate "an impregnable kingdom" that could not be reached by mere mortals. In reality its easily accessible by road and the CGI renderings of the buildings interior are a complete fabrication to say the least.
> 
> From the very start I suspected that the Navalny video was financed by western intelligence agencies and judging by the sheer scale of the site it's obviously not intended for one person or a small group of people.
> 
> The site has its own bakery, vineyard, ice rink, theater, casino and church. It also has its very own "egg processing center". Do you really believe that Putin, in his spare time, would go up there and sit there by himself or with a few people ?
> 
> The Navalny video was expertly edited by a professional team in Germany and financed by a source from the United States. This video was obviously financed by western intelligence agencies. Do you trust anything they have to say about Putin or Russia because quite frankly I do not.
> 
> Do you realize that before Putin, Russia was ruined and in debt? Today Russia has no debt and enough reserves to last the country 4 years without any additional funding.
> 
> The entire allegation of the site being built solely to be used by Putin is completely ludicrous. Especially when Navalny claims that Putin owns dozens of large estates / properties. Think about it, would Putin even have the time to visit any of them while simultaneously managing Russia full time ?
> 
> You realize that Trump's real estate empire is currently hemorrhaging money ? Real estate is not the best business to be in right now during Covid-19.
> 
> If the Navalny ghost house is any indication, why would someone as intelligent as Putin dump billions into expensive and useless properties that cost a fortune to maintain without making a penny ? You realize that its going to take 5 years just to complete all the construction on that site alone ?
> 
> Honestly judging the location by its sheer size and scale It's obviously an exclusive, luxury, seaside resort, which is intended to be occupied by a sizable number of wealthy clientele, rather than just by Putin a few days a year.
> 
> Well anyways, now because of the notoriety associated with this location, Navalny has unintentionally given the location the best advertising campaign that money could buy.
> 
> I truly believe that it's now actually very feasible for it to be turned into a high end, luxury resort. Imagine how many wealthy clients will want to take their very own selfies in "Putin's Palace" ?
> 
> LOL or perhaps the French will be interested in leasing the space for a night or two ? I'm sure they can think of some very creative ways to use that Jacuzzi discotheque Navalny was ranting about ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French police bust giant ‘orgy’ inside warehouse, fine 90+ people for breaking Covid-19 curfew – media
> 
> 
> Police have reportedly raided a wild party inside a remote warehouse near Paris, issuing dozens of fines for violating Covid-19 restrictions. The event was described by the media as an “orgy.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com


There is nothing special about Putin.

Russia was in trouble in 1990s and its financial status improved when Putin came to power, but this is not because Putin is a genius, but because oil price has increased from 25$ per barrel in 1990s to 70$ during Putin years and 150$ in 2007.

Russia earned 4trl$ during Putin's years from oil, and despite this the quality of roads in Russia is bad, infrastructure is outdated and economy is not modernized.

Between 2013 and 2021 average annual growth rate of Russian economy was 1,3% a year--which means stagnation. Every year 150.000 young educated Russians leave Russia and move to the West.

Before Navalny it was former Vice-Premier of Russia Boris Nemtsov who was making investigations about Putin regime's corruption.

Nemtsov made investigations about Sochi Olympics in 2014 that were the most expensive Olympic Games in history. Investigation showed widespread corruption during construction process---Rotenberg and other people from Putin's inner circle were granted contracts for construction of infrastructure projects and their companies were building those projects at a price 3-4 times higher than their original price

Rotenberg's companies make billions of dollars by building Russian gas and oil pipelines at a price several times higher their original price.

Other Nemtsov investigations showed how Putin's inner circle made billions of dollars by buying Russian state owned companies at suspiciously low price and then selling them at a market price.

Putin ordered 4/5 of Russian oil to be sold to the West via his friend's private company Gunvor, allowing his friend to earn billions of dollars. Putin's childhood friend Kolbin (former butcher) owns a multi-billion share in Gunvor

Putin's yachts secretly given to him as a bribe from billionaire Abramovich, his residences, and his 500k$-1mln$ watches were also investigated along with many other facts.

The result---Boris Nemtsov was murdered in 2015 in Moscow

Other opposion leader like former Prime-Minister of Russia Mikhail Kasyanov was harassed in public, beaten and then discredited after his (secretly filmed by FSB) sex tape was showed on Russian TV.

Then there is Navalny. His youtube channel has more than 400 high quality investigations about corruption of Putin's inner circle. One of the investigation is about RT's head Margarita Simonyan who made millions of dollars through selling propaganda films to other TV channels

Until recently, his most prominent investigation was about former President of Russia Dmitry Medvedev who appears to own property worth 1,2bln dollars given to him as a bribe from Uzbek born Russian oligarch Alisher Usmanov.

Result---Navalny was nearly killed by a deadly poison called "Novichok"

The truth is that corruption is part of Russian culture since the times of Tsars

Until recently, the current "Putin's palace" was indeed an impregnable kingdom. It occupies a territory equivalent to 39 Monacos, it was controlled by FSO (intelligence service that protects Russian leaders), had a no fly zone and if you are a fisherman you needed permission from FSB which would tell you to fish at a distance of no less than 2 miles away from the Palace.

The building itself and the surrounding area doesn't look like a luxury resort, but now, after Navalny investigation they will have to turn it into a resort. The construction of the Palace started in 2005 and since then it was reconstructed multiple times due to design defects---If this is a luxury resort it will take many decades for it to pay off.

Of course, Western intelligence services use the facts of Putin's corruption to discredit him and destabilize Russia and possibly they supply information about corruption facts to Navalny. But this doesn't mean that Putin and his inner circle are innocent. Many Russian officials are very rich and they were poor until 2000 when Putin came to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Okay but every country has oligarchs and "inner circles" with business and government being interlinked.

In the US look at how Trump pays less taxes than a high school teacher while 40 million Americans have no access to even basic healthcare. Meanwhile US infrastructure overall is pretty poor as well, so does the US suffer from systemic corruption ? racism ? etc ?

Honesty I can't believe that an estate with its own "egg processing plant' is meant for Putin to go there a few days a year. If Navalny is speaking the truth and Putin owns dozens of these lavish properties, then how does Putin even have time to manage Russia and bother visiting all of these properties ? It doesn't really make logical sense if you think about it.

Yes the price of oil has fluctuated during the last few decades, however before Putin, Russia was heavily indebted. Now all of the debt has been paid off. If Putin is as corrupt as Navalny claims then how can you explain that level of fiscal responsibility ?

Also Russia has had poor infrastructure in its hinterlands since Tsarist times. It's simply such a vast nation, with so many remote areas, it's really difficult to build excellent infrastructure outside of large cities.

Okay so Navalny claims in the video that the site is heavily guarded and nobody can get close to it, etc, but then a few of his hired chumps simply jump on an inflatable dingy and easily manage to get to the area without any security visible ? They then proceed to use a drone from Amazon to violate the airspace of the Russian presidents palace ? LOL

I mean seriously the entire narrative falls apart as soon you start asking serious questions. Navalny claimed that the inside was lavish but you saw it its an empty shell. I honestly believe that Navalny's claims are as shallow as the building's interior. Yes there are some truths but much of it is fabricated.

I also have a hard time believing Navalny's story about Novichok. I mean these are not the sloppy Saudi's we're talking about here. You really believe that Putin wanted Navalny dead by poison, however he later changed his mind and let him go to Germany to receive treatment ?

Also was the poison in Navalny's drink or in his underwear ? Let me tell you, if Putin wanted Navalny dead, Navalny would be long gone by now. This is all a game by western intelligence to boost support and sympathy for Navalny. Like WOW Putin tried his best to kill him but he's such an anti corruption hero, he overcame it and now he's going to save Russia from the bad guys. LOL typical hollywood shlock.



GWXP said:


> There is nothing special about Putin.
> 
> Russia was in trouble in 1990s and its financial status improved when Putin came to power, but this is not because Putin is a genius, but because oil price has increased from 25$ per barrel in 1990s to 70$ during Putin years and 150$ in 2007.
> 
> Russia earned 4trl$ during Putin's years from oil, and despite this the quality of roads in Russia is bad, infrastructure is outdated and economy is not modernized.
> 
> Between 2013 and 2021 average annual growth rate of Russian economy was 1,3% a year--which means stagnation. Every year 150.000 young educated Russians leave Russia and move to the West.
> 
> Before Navalny it was former Vice-Premier of Russia Boris Nemtsov who was making investigations about Putin regime's corruption.
> 
> Nemtsov made investigations about Sochi Olympics in 2014 that were the most expensive Olympic Games in history. Investigation showed widespread corruption during construction process---Rotenberg and other people from Putin's inner circle were granted contracts for construction of infrastructure projects and their companies were building those projects at a price 3-4 times higher than their original price
> 
> Rotenberg's companies make billions of dollars by building Russian gas and oil pipelines at a price several times higher their original price.
> 
> Other Nemtsov investigations showed how Putin's inner circle made billions of dollars by buying Russian state owned companies at suspiciously low price and then selling them at a market price.
> 
> Putin ordered 4/5 of Russian oil to be sold to the West via his friend's private company Gunvor, allowing his friend to earn billions of dollars. Putin's childhood friend Kolbin (former butcher) owns a multi-billion share in Gunvor
> 
> Putin's yachts secretly given to him as a bribe from billionaire Abramovich, his residences, and his 500k$-1mln$ watches were also investigated along with many other facts.
> 
> The result---Boris Nemtsov was murdered in 2015 in Moscow
> 
> Other opposion leader like former Prime-Minister of Russia Mikhail Kasyanov was harassed in public, beaten and then discredited after his (secretly filmed by FSB) sex tape was showed on Russian TV.
> 
> Then there is Navalny. His youtube channel has more than 400 high quality investigations about corruption of Putin's inner circle. One of the investigation is about RT's head Margarita Simonyan who made millions of dollars through selling propaganda films to other TV channels
> 
> Until recently, his most prominent investigation was about former President of Russia Dmitry Medvedev who appears to own property worth 1,2bln dollars given to him as a bribe from Uzbek born Russian oligarch Alisher Usmanov.
> 
> Result---Navalny was nearly killed by a deadly poison called "Novichok"
> 
> The truth is that corruption is part of Russian culture since the times of Tsars
> 
> Until recently, the current "Putin's palace" was indeed an impregnable kingdom. It occupies a territory equivalent to 39 Monacos, it was controlled by FSO (intelligence service that protects Russian leaders), had a no fly zone and if you are a fisherman you needed permission from FSB which would tell you to fish at a distance of no less than 2 miles away from the Palace.
> 
> The building itself and the surrounding area doesn't look like a luxury resort, but now, after Navalny investigation they will have to turn it into a resort. The construction of the Palace started in 2005 and since then it was reconstructed multiple times due to design defects---If this is a luxury resort it will take many decades for it to pay off.
> 
> Of course, Western intelligence services use the facts of Putin's corruption to discredit him and destabilize Russia and possibly they supply information about corruption facts to Navalny. But this doesn't mean that Putin and his inner circle are innocent. Many Russian officials are very rich and they were poor until 2000 when Putin came to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356221036254162944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356221036254162944


 Ah the old song and dance. This really takes me back to the good old days before the JCPOA fiasco!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## yavar

MAPNA Co Chief: Tool making machines, Turbine, Lebanon Electricity Minister visit, President of Ghana visit, U.S. Hillary Rodham Clinton Book, bidding for Aljazair contract and sanction,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saddam Hussein

yavar said:


> MAPNA Co Chief: Tool making machines, Turbine, Lebanon Electricity Minister visit, President of Ghana visit, U.S. Hillary Rodham Clinton Book, bidding for Aljazair contract and sanction,



MAPNA is the only Iranian company active in Iraq that didn't export shit

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## sha ah

Top Navalny aide asked alleged British spy for millions in funding, intelligence video released by Russia's FSB claims to reveal


Surveillance footage, recorded in the early 2010s, appears to show a close associate of Alexey Navalny seeking cash and intelligence from an alleged British spy and suggesting his anti-corruption work may benefit firms in London.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran now has 17 KG of 20% enriched Uranium. It's about 2000 KG per bomb at 80-90%+ enriched for one modern nuclear bomb. The first one dropped on Japan only had 200 kg I believe at 80% enrichment and look what it did, so Iran already has enough enriched Uranium for dozens of smaller bombs potentially.



Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Ah the old song and dance. This really takes me back to the good old days before the JCPOA fiasco!


----------



## Aramagedon

Nice Video clip:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

sha ah said:


> Iran now has 17 KG of 20% enriched Uranium. It's about 2000 KG per bomb at 80-90%+ enriched for one modern nuclear bomb. The first one dropped on Japan only had 200 kg I believe at 80% enrichment and look what it did, so Iran already has enough enriched Uranium for dozens of smaller bombs potentially.


It was 60 kilograms with an average enrichment of 80% as you said. The core was enriched to 99% while the outer layers had been enriched to nearly 50%. And less than 5% of the uranium in the bomb went under fission. Now imagine what could've happened if all of it had undergone fission.


----------



## sha ah

Sorry I made a serious mistake with my numbers.

Iran produced approx 17 kg of 20% enriched Uranium last month. Iranian officials stated that they produced that in less than a month.

All together Iran has a stockpile of over 2400+ KG of enriched Uranium but most of that is enriched at 4.5%. Weapons grade is 90% or higher.

For a simple implosion weapon 15 kg of weapons grade Uranium is required. That number drops down to 9-12 kg for a sophisticated implosion weapon. 

Basically every month now Iran is producing enough enriched Uranium for 1 bomb, since going from 20% to weapons grade does not take very long, just a few weeks.

So realistically Iran has enough stockpile for dozens of bombs. It would just be a matter time. 

I believe Iran just began using the IR-2 centrifuges again.

Realistically if they truly wanted to go as quickly as possible, they could use the IR-6 centrifuges and produce at full capacity. In that case, in approx one month Iran could easily produce several bombs.



Arian said:


> It was 60 kilograms with an average enrichment of 80% as you said. The core was enriched to 99% while the outer layers had been enriched to nearly 50%. And less than 5% of the uranium in the bomb went under fission. Now imagine what could've happened if all of it had undergone fission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356590239284817922

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356590239284817922




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356579388263968768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356585880337670148Archive photos













Furthermore...Mahmoud (read above) was one short president...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

The two cascades of IR-6 must be giving the enemy a heart attack...love it..😍...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

@Sina-1 ..Hi Sina, do U know how much more through put the IR6 has vs the current IR2.

OK..I found this info provided by @PeeD . I reprint this and hope he does not mind.

_On the nuclear technology day, Iran officially disclosed the history and structure of its gas centrifuge program._
_
I will lay out the extracted details here:

*IR1*: First generation production URENCO machine (3-4 generation Zippe design), via Pakistans P1. Relative small diameter aluminium rotor but mechanically advanced 4-Rotor design.

*IR2*: Larger diameter 2-rotor design based on Urenco second generation design, via Pakistans P2. Unlike Pakistan, Iran could not import the maraging steel rotors and bellows. This lead to discontinuing this path.

*IR3*: Two stage maraging steel rotor of the IR2 was replaced with a increased length single rotor carbon fiber rotor.

*IR2M*: After mastering IR3 single rotor design, a 2-rotor variant was mastered via functioning carbon fiber bellows. Resulting in a design that was basically a 2nd gen. Urenco centrifuge (P2) but with faster spinning carbon fiber rotos.

*IR4*: Probably a 2-rotor variant of the IR3, run in parallel to the IR2M program. Despite increased rotor length compared to the IR2M, producebility and lower speed, gave it no advantage over the IR2M.

*IR5*: Ambitious 3-4 rotor design. The first after the IR1 (which was extensively studied for two decades to master the difficulties of such designes). Difficulties with mastering producibility of such a advanced design, lead to a generation of larger diameter machines.

*IR6S*: Larger diameter design. To master the larger diameter this design is single rotor (S for short). Its performance is not better than the mature IR2M.

*IR6*: 2-rotor variant of the IR6S. It has the same enrichment capability as the complex IR5 but as the IR2M was well mastered and sufficiently mature. It got twice as powerful as the IR2M.

*IR7*: 3-4 rotor variant of the IR6. After the IR1 and IR5, this became the 3rd 3-rotor design. Its early success lead to a direct jump to a next generation design, the IR8.

*IR8*: After the success with the IR7 prototype, this was the first machine that skipped single and twin rotor steps and directly went for a 3-4 rotor design (indicating that problems regarding 3-4 rotor machines have been understood and mastered).
In terms of diameter, this is the 4th generation of Iranian machines and mastering the larger diameter is the main hurdle of the IR8.

The IR8 will be the final machine for the industrial scale work, performing at ~24-times the level of the "industrial scale" IR1.
This is the machine that will give Iran a latent nuclear capability, as a small number of such powerful machines in a nuclear-hardened enrichment facility will be able to enrich HEU in days from LEU.
The key issue now is mastering a production variant of the IR8 that has a sufficiently long life-time. Since this mastering of producibility is so difficult, it can be expected to be ready in 2-5 years, at the end of the Barjam/JCPOA restrictions.

As for now, the production ready machines in Iran are:

*IR1* (2000 production but perfected only in 2010-2015)
*IR2M* (mastered 2010-2015)
*IR6* (mastered 2015-2020)

Current state of the art URENCO machines operate ~4-times better than the IR8. But for a latent HEU enrichment capability IR8 is sufficient. At nuclear-strike resistent Fordow, a 2000 machine cascade of IR8 could produce several warheads worth of HEU withing a few days after the order is given._
_I hope to see a high-grade carbon fiber mass production line becoming operational for the IR8 to enable serial production in the 2020-2025 time frame._

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sina-1

aryobarzan said:


> @Sina-1 ..Hi Sina, do U know how much more through put the IR6 has vs the current IR2.


Hey bro, Im basically illiterate when it comes to centrifuge technology. My information base is what can be found on google basically.

However I have a funny anecdote, told by a friend and I have no proof if true but it sound plausible. He says that IAEA by mistake helped Iran build a working IR1. Basically in the early days Iran had a lot of problem making this centrifuges to function, which is not strange considering it was a completely new technology. So the story goes that the inspectors were asking questions about the state of the work and the scientists explained that when centrifuges would come up to a certain RPM then it would break down. When the IAEA inspectors (who themselves were engineers) where inspecting these centrifuges then they started to ask very specific and leading questions regarding the manufacturing of the various components of centrifuge. Basically from the back and forth investigations, the Iranian scientists figured out which manufacturing process they needed to modify in order to build a functioning centrifuge. 
Take the above story for what it is. Its possibly all made up but it would not surprise me if some grain of truth is in it. What we do know for sure is that all the hardship Iran has gone through has made us stronger in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Sina-1 said:


> Hey bro, Im basically illiterate when it comes to centrifuge technology. My information base is what can be found on google basically.
> 
> However I have a funny anecdote, told by a friend and I have no proof if true but it sound plausible. He says that IAEA by mistake helped Iran build a working IR1. Basically in the early days Iran had a lot of problem making this centrifuges to function, which is not strange considering it was a completely new technology. So the story goes that the inspectors were asking questions about the state of the work and the scientists explained that when centrifuges would come up to a certain RPM then it would break down. When the IAEA inspectors (who themselves were engineers) where inspecting these centrifuges then they started to ask very specific and leading questions regarding the manufacturing of the various components of centrifuge. Basically from the back and forth investigations, the Iranian scientists figured out which manufacturing process they needed to modify in order to build a functioning centrifuge.
> Take the above story for what it is. Its possibly all made up but it would not surprise me if some grain of truth is in it. What we do know for sure is that all the hardship Iran has gone through has made us stronger in the process.


Thanks..being an Engineer myself I can tell you it is quite possible and actually happens a lot when few Technical people talk about a problem and pointers to solution pops out by itself..lol

PS: I found good info PeeD had provided and re-printed it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

IR-9 nuclear uranium enrichment centrifuge with power of 50 SWU

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Arian

sha ah said:


> Sorry I made a serious mistake with my numbers.
> 
> Iran produced approx 17 kg of 20% enriched Uranium last month. Iranian officials stated that they produced that in less than a month.
> 
> All together Iran has a stockpile of over 2400+ KG of enriched Uranium but most of that is enriched at 4.5%. Weapons grade is 90% or higher.
> 
> For a simple implosion weapon 15 kg of weapons grade Uranium is required. That number drops down to 9-12 kg for a sophisticated implosion weapon.
> 
> Basically every month now Iran is producing enough enriched Uranium for 1 bomb, since going from 20% to weapons grade does not take very long, just a few weeks.
> 
> So realistically Iran has enough stockpile for dozens of bombs. It would just be a matter time.
> 
> I believe Iran just began using the IR-2 centrifuges again.
> 
> Realistically if they truly wanted to go as quickly as possible, they could use the IR-6 centrifuges and produce at full capacity. In that case, in approx one month Iran could easily produce several bombs.


I think we should wait for new IAEA reports to do the math again, but last time I did the math for one of the users on here, Iran was 6 weeks away from having enough fission material for one bomb with a similar design as the Little Boy. I think we might now be down to 4 weeks hopefully.



aryobarzan said:


> @Sina-1 ..Hi Sina, do U know how much more through put the IR6 has vs the current IR2.
> 
> OK..I found this info provided by @PeeD . I reprint this and hope he does not mind.
> 
> _On the nuclear technology day, Iran officially disclosed the history and structure of its gas centrifuge program._
> 
> _I will lay out the extracted details here:
> 
> *IR1*: First generation production URENCO machine (3-4 generation Zippe design), via Pakistans P1. Relative small diameter aluminium rotor but mechanically advanced 4-Rotor design.
> 
> *IR2*: Larger diameter 2-rotor design based on Urenco second generation design, via Pakistans P2. Unlike Pakistan, Iran could not import the maraging steel rotors and bellows. This lead to discontinuing this path.
> 
> *IR3*: Two stage maraging steel rotor of the IR2 was replaced with a increased length single rotor carbon fiber rotor.
> 
> *IR2M*: After mastering IR3 single rotor design, a 2-rotor variant was mastered via functioning carbon fiber bellows. Resulting in a design that was basically a 2nd gen. Urenco centrifuge (P2) but with faster spinning carbon fiber rotos.
> 
> *IR4*: Probably a 2-rotor variant of the IR3, run in parallel to the IR2M program. Despite increased rotor length compared to the IR2M, producebility and lower speed, gave it no advantage over the IR2M.
> 
> *IR5*: Ambitious 3-4 rotor design. The first after the IR1 (which was extensively studied for two decades to master the difficulties of such designes). Difficulties with mastering producibility of such a advanced design, lead to a generation of larger diameter machines.
> 
> *IR6S*: Larger diameter design. To master the larger diameter this design is single rotor (S for short). Its performance is not better than the mature IR2M.
> 
> *IR6*: 2-rotor variant of the IR6S. It has the same enrichment capability as the complex IR5 but as the IR2M was well mastered and sufficiently mature. It got twice as powerful as the IR2M.
> 
> *IR7*: 3-4 rotor variant of the IR6. After the IR1 and IR5, this became the 3rd 3-rotor design. Its early success lead to a direct jump to a next generation design, the IR8.
> 
> *IR8*: After the success with the IR7 prototype, this was the first machine that skipped single and twin rotor steps and directly went for a 3-4 rotor design (indicating that problems regarding 3-4 rotor machines have been understood and mastered).
> In terms of diameter, this is the 4th generation of Iranian machines and mastering the larger diameter is the main hurdle of the IR8.
> 
> The IR8 will be the final machine for the industrial scale work, performing at ~24-times the level of the "industrial scale" IR1.
> This is the machine that will give Iran a latent nuclear capability, as a small number of such powerful machines in a nuclear-hardened enrichment facility will be able to enrich HEU in days from LEU.
> The key issue now is mastering a production variant of the IR8 that has a sufficiently long life-time. Since this mastering of producibility is so difficult, it can be expected to be ready in 2-5 years, at the end of the Barjam/JCPOA restrictions.
> 
> As for now, the production ready machines in Iran are:
> 
> *IR1* (2000 production but perfected only in 2010-2015)
> *IR2M* (mastered 2010-2015)
> *IR6* (mastered 2015-2020)
> 
> Current state of the art URENCO machines operate ~4-times better than the IR8. But for a latent HEU enrichment capability IR8 is sufficient. At nuclear-strike resistent Fordow, a 2000 machine cascade of IR8 could produce several warheads worth of HEU withing a few days after the order is given._
> _I hope to see a high-grade carbon fiber mass production line becoming operational for the IR8 to enable serial production in the 2020-2025 time frame._


IR2 or IR-2m?
IR-6 is expected to have a SWU (UF6 Kg per year) of 10 if my memory serves me well. Compared to IR2, that's almost 5 times higher. As for IR-2m, about 2.5 times higher. But IR-6 will obviously not reach its theoretical maximum. Even if it gives us a SWU of 8 that's good for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Here is another good video...what surprised me is how clean and modern all of these facilities are..Great work to the contractors and people who have designed and built and equipped of all the facilities..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sha ah

Yes you're right but basically being able to produce 17 KG at 20% purity a month, I mean going from 20% to weapons grade does not take very long.

Basically if the order was given to build a bomb as quickly as possible I'm absolutely certain that one bomb every month would be feasible. That's not even considering the 2000+ KG Iran already possesses, although most of it is less than 5% purity.

In any case Iran is very close. I would say that right now Iran is on the threshold of becoming a nuclear armed nation. With a new hardliner government probably incoming, the Americans will soon run out of time if they continue to play games.



Arian said:


> I think we should wait for new IAEA reports to do the math again, but last time I did the math for one of the users on here, Iran was 6 weeks away from having enough fission material for one bomb with a similar design as the Little Boy. I think we might now be down to 4 weeks hopefully.
> 
> 
> IR2 or IR-2m?
> IR-6 is expected to have a SWU (UF6 Kg per year) of 10 if my memory serves me well. Compared to IR2, that's almost 5 times higher. As for IR-2m, about 2.5 times higher. But IR-6 will obviously not reach its theoretical maximum. Even if it gives us a SWU of 8 that's good for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

UN experts find 'growing' evidence Iran sending weapons to Houthi rebels in war-torn Yemen: Evidence includes anti-tank guided missiles, sniper rifles and RPB launchers, report says Genève, Genève - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


UN experts find 'growing' evidence Iran sending weapons to Houthi rebels in war-torn Yemen: Evidence includes anti-tank guided missiles, sniper rifles and RPB launchers, report says. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





*UN experts find 'growing' evidence Iran sending weapons to Houthi rebels in war-torn Yemen: Evidence includes anti-tank guided missiles, sniper rifles and RPG launchers, report says*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356334327404130308

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

انصافا از رفیقای من اونایی که طب سنتی بازن تاحالا کرونا نگرفتن:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


اونایی که فکر نمیکنن یه اقلیت ۱٪ پولدار نئوکان یهود بر امریکا حکومت نمیکن این ویدئو رو "حتما" ببینن:











واسه جنگ علیه ایران ثانیه شماری میکنه:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

بچه ها هر چی تنش تو امریکا و جهان بیشتر بشه ارزش دلار سقوط میکنه و ارزش ارزهای دیجیتال میره بالاتر. مثلا پارسال بیت کوین ۱۹۰۰۰ دلار بود و امسال شده ۳۳۰۰۰ دلار

یکی از راهای پول درآوردن خرید ارزهای دیجیتال هست. ولی من بهتون ۱۰۰٪ پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون قطعیتی وجود نداره که هر ماه و هر سال ارزش ارزهای دیجیتال بره بالا و ممکنه حتی پایینم بیاد

خلاصه به عنوان یه هموطن خواستم یکی از راههای پول درآوردن خیلی از ایرانیا و خودمو براتون بازگو کنم، البته من ضررهای نجومی هم کردم چون ارزهای دیجیتال رو بد موقع خریدم یا فروختم. این سه نمودار خیلی چیزا رو توصیخ میدن و نیازی به توضیح دادن بیشتر من نیست

اگه میخواین این کارو شروع کنین بهترین اپلیکیشن " اتمیک ولت " هست فقط مواظب باشین پسورد و ۱۲ کلمه ی امنیتی ولت (کیف پول دیجیتال) یادتون نره و بهتره از گوشی اثر انگشت خون یا فیس آی دی اپل استفاده کنید تا حتی اگه پسورد یادتون رفت بتونین وارد برنامه بشین و سرمایتون به باد نره


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356936849764175873

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> The Navalny video used fake CGI footage to show off the alleged extravagance of the interior. Supposedly there was a private strip club, movie theater, helipad, swimming pool and much more inside the building.
> 
> In reality it's an empty shell, a ghost house, that's currently being refurbished. Navalny called it an "impenetrable kingdom" with its own guards, no fly zone etc.
> 
> This video shows the interior of the empty, derelict building. There are no armored guards, no kingdom, no impenetrable nonsense, no real security presence other than a small fence surrounding the estate on the main road.
> 
> Keep in mind though, this video has 20,000 views, whereas the videos making the purported claims, backed by western media outlets, have millions of views. Ironically however, at the end of the day, all of the claims backed by the western media regarding this property seem to be as empty as the inside of the building itself.


SO WHERE IS TRUMP's WEALTH IN THE RANGE OF $60-$150bn LOCATED??? everything isnt a conspiracy by US tbh...PUtin is incredibly wealthy, and Russia's DM shoigu lives in multimillion dollar mansion also.....so where is Putin's physical assets??? he's just a cyber/online billionaire who probably holds his wealth in cryptos??? c'mon maan!


----------



## yavar

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356936849764175873







Iran Defence minister General. Amir Hatami visit to India met Indian Defence Minister Rajnath Singh and Indian chief staff, and launch of joint Maritime Information Exchange Center 
en.irna.ir/news/84210432/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> Yes you're right but basically being able to produce 17 KG at 20% purity a month, I mean going from 20% to weapons grade does not take very long.
> 
> Basically if the order was given to build a bomb as quickly as possible I'm absolutely certain that one bomb every month would be feasible. That's not even considering the 2000+ KG Iran already possesses, although most of it is less than 5% purity.
> 
> In any case Iran is very close. I would say that right now Iran is on the threshold of becoming a nuclear armed nation. With a new hardliner government probably incoming, the Americans will soon run out of time if they continue to play games.



If Iran has 2000kg at 5% purity, and it starts enriching it, I think it can get 80% purity but will not have 2000kg left. For it to get to perhaps 25kg at 80% it might deplete all of the 2000kg it has in stock. 

So Iran will have serious problems in getting more stockpiles. That was the point of the JCPOA, and we know the west talks tough, only when iran is weak. 

The sanctions will not be lifted. They will keep the status quo for as far into the future as I can see. when you come close to a bomb, they will start attacking. I don't see any other way.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Some more images from Gen Hatami's eventful visit to my city:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357210269903179776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357247009787244544


> *Where do you see the India and Iranian relations in perhaps the next few years?*
> 
> 
> I can say this with full confidence that the future is bright and there is a bright horizon for India and Iran. Fortunately, there are a lot of bilateral ties and cooperation ongoing, and as I said, there is furthermore a lot of potential, which if utilised could give a jump to our bilateral cooperation. For this, *we need political will and fortunately, that is in place.*


https://www.timesnownews.com/india/...ter-brigadier-general-amir-hatami-excl/716067

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

thetutle said:


> If Iran has 2000kg at 5% purity, and it starts enriching it, I think it can get 80% purity but will not have 2000kg left. For it to get to perhaps 25kg at 80% it might deplete all of the 2000kg it has in stock.
> 
> So Iran will have serious problems in getting more stockpiles. That was the point of the JCPOA, and we know the west talks tough, only when iran is weak.
> 
> The sanctions will not be lifted. They will keep the status quo for as far into the future as I can see. when you come close to a bomb, they will start attacking. I don't see any other way.


It would have been rather pointless for iran to have invested all of this enormous effort in an indigenous gas centrifuge design and production program if it was totally reliant on the import of the main raw materiel,ie yellowcake,from the exact same nations that it did not trust to supply it with enriched fuel.Ultimately it would be no better off as the yellowcake supply would also be just as vulnerable to western economic blackmail as the supply of enriched fuel assemblies was.
This was why iran sought to develop the ENTIRE fuel cycle,and it could only do this because it had its own proven reserves of uranium and the ability to extract them,indeed iran began producing its first indigenous yellowcake over a decade ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

thetutle said:


> If Iran has 2000kg at 5% purity, and it starts enriching it, I think it can get 80% purity but will not have 2000kg left. For it to get to perhaps 25kg at 80% it might deplete all of the 2000kg it has in stock.
> 
> So Iran will have serious problems in getting more stockpiles. That was the point of the JCPOA, and we know the west talks tough, only when iran is weak.
> 
> The sanctions will not be lifted. They will keep the status quo for as far into the future as I can see. when you come close to a bomb, they will start attacking. I don't see any other way.


To acquire 50 kilograms of 90% enriched uranium, Iran needs about 220 kilograms of 20% enriched uranium as its feed. To enrich it in one year, Iran needs about 970 SWU UF6 Kg. So, with an enrichment capacity of +10,000, it could be done in about a month.

My estimations suggest that Iran is currently employing about 2,000 SWU for enriching uranium from 4.5% to 20%, while the rest of Iran's current enrichment capacity (about 7,000 SWU according to the last IAEA report I remember) is perhaps used for enriching uranium to 4.5%

The recent law passed by the parliament will increase Iran's enrichment capacity to 19,000 SWU by the end of the Iranian calendar year (in March). And Iran's ultimate goal is to reach 190,000 SWU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## yavar

*IRGC: All abducted Iranian border guards freed from Pakistan* 





__





Iran frees 2 soldiers kidnapped in Pakistan


Iran frees 2 soldiers kidnapped in Pakistan Iran’s elite Revolutionary Guards (IRGC) said on Wednesday it had freed two soldiers in an intelligence operation inside Pakistan’s territory. “A successful operation was carried out last Tuesday night to rescue two kidnapped border guards who were...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Can somebody tell me WTF is this








Iran Buys Astra’s Vaccine Despite Leader’s Ban on Western Shots


Iran has bought 4.2 million doses of the AstraZeneca-Oxford University coronavirus vaccine, despite a ban on British and U.S.-made shots.




www.bloomberg.com




Honnestly vaccine from a company who has been caught red handed shipping fake vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Hack-Hook said:


> Can somebody tell me WTF is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Buys Astra’s Vaccine Despite Leader’s Ban on Western Shots
> 
> 
> Iran has bought 4.2 million doses of the AstraZeneca-Oxford University coronavirus vaccine, despite a ban on British and U.S.-made shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honnestly vaccine from a company who has been caught red handed shipping fake vaccine.



Stop spreading baseless garbage.


----------



## Hack-Hook

arashkamangir said:


> Stop spreading baseless garbage.


source is bloomberg which is one of the most reputable business news sources 
do you have anything that prove its wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Hack-Hook said:


> Can somebody tell me WTF is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Buys Astra’s Vaccine Despite Leader’s Ban on Western Shots
> 
> 
> Iran has bought 4.2 million doses of the AstraZeneca-Oxford University coronavirus vaccine, despite a ban on British and U.S.-made shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honnestly vaccine from a company who has been caught red handed shipping fake vaccine.


I heard about this about a week ago and was hoping it was not true. The Rouhani criminal Gang bought them from Sweden claiming they were buying a "Swedish Vaccine"!


yavar said:


> *IRGC: All abducted Iranian border guards freed from Pakistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran frees 2 soldiers kidnapped in Pakistan
> 
> 
> Iran frees 2 soldiers kidnapped in Pakistan Iran’s elite Revolutionary Guards (IRGC) said on Wednesday it had freed two soldiers in an intelligence operation inside Pakistan’s territory. “A successful operation was carried out last Tuesday night to rescue two kidnapped border guards who were...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


 This is great news! Well done to the IRGC intelligence community for freeing the last of the hostages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> To acquire 50 kilograms of 90% enriched uranium, Iran needs about 220 kilograms of 20% enriched uranium as its feed. To enrich it in one year, Iran needs about 970 SWU UF6 Kg. So, with an enrichment capacity of +10,000, it could be done in about a month.
> 
> My estimations suggest that Iran is currently employing about 2,000 SWU for enriching uranium from 4.5% to 20%, while the rest of Iran's current enrichment capacity (about 7,000 SWU according to the last IAEA report I remember) is perhaps used for enriching uranium to 4.5%
> 
> The recent law passed by the parliament will increase Iran's enrichment capacity to 19,000 SWU by the end of the Iranian calendar year (in March). And Iran's ultimate goal is to reach 190,000 SWU.



As if this guy knows a shyte about UF6 or SWU.


----------



## Shawnee

Loud explosions from Haifa's petrochemical industry rattle residents


Residents said that the incident caught them off guard, as they received no warning in advance.




m.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

Hack-Hook said:


> source is bloomberg which is one of the most reputable business news sources
> do you have anything that prove its wrong



I not talking about the Bloomberg report. I am talking about wreckless misinformation spreading about the vaccines.


----------



## sha ah

Also, the nuclear non proliferation treaty, which prohibits Iran from building nuclear weapons was signed by the previous government, under the Shah. Iran's current government could tear it up at the flick on a finger.



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356334327404130308

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> The Rouhani criminal Gang bought them from Sweden claiming they were buying a "Swedish Vaccine"!



Why-oh-why am I *NOT* surprised?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RΛIDEN

Arian said:


> The recent law passed by the parliament will increase Iran's enrichment capacity to 19,000 SWU by the end of the Iranian calendar year (in March). And Iran's ultimate goal is to reach 190,000 SWU.



19,000 SWU by the end of March 2021??
BRO...that is quite ambitious going back to pre-JCPOA level. 
But the best feeling is when they're all set and spinning with UF6 by then!


----------



## TheTallGuy

Please tell me who is inline after Ayatullah Khamanai?


----------



## Arian

RΛIDEN said:


> 19,000 SWU by the end of March 2021??
> BRO...that is quite ambitious going back to pre-JCPOA level.
> But the best feeling is when they're all set and spinning with UF6 by then!


Yeah. Actually, 19,000 SWU UF6 Kg / year is rather a minuscule number compared to Iran's needs for energy development in future (the 5th development plan) and commercial enrichment facilities around the world. URENCO has an enrichment capacity of more than ten million SWU, probably closer to 15 million SWU. And they usually report SWU in U Kg / year instead of UF6 Kg / year which will translate into a higher number when converted to UF6 / year. Eurodiff (France) has close to 10 million SWU of enrichment capacity as well. Countries like Iran, India and Pakistan have pretty much insignificant enrichment capabilities.

Iran probably can increase its enrichment capacity to 250,000 SWU if it fully operates both Fordow and Natanz to their maximum capacities. That would place Iran higher than Pakistan and India, but still well below countries like France, Germany, the Netherlands, the UK, the US, China or Russia.


TheTallGuy said:


> Please tell me who is inline after Ayatullah Khamanai?


Nobody knows yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheTallGuy

Arian said:


> Nobody knows yet.



Since Killing of Gen. Qasim, he is all alone...surrounded by planted agents ...i fear for his well being and health,


----------



## Arian

TheTallGuy said:


> Since Killing of Gen. Qasim, he is all alone...surrounded by planted agents ...i fear for his well being and health,


I don't know about people who protect him, but he's over 80 now and he needs to think of a successor.


----------



## Arian

من نمی دونم کی جمهوری اسهالی از درون سرنگون یا درست می شه که ما از دست این بی شعورهای بی غیرت دیوث یه نفس بکشیم

بلژیک دیپلمات ایرانی رو به 20 سال زندان محکوم کرده به یک جرم کاملاً الکی
کمترین کاری که می شه کرد قطع همه روابط دیپلماتیک با بلژیک هست

تنها گوهی که خوردن دادن بیانیه هست که ما همه راه های حقوقی و دیپلماتیک ممکن رو باز می ذاریم. خسته نباشین واقعاً​


----------



## thetutle

Arian said:


> To acquire 50 kilograms of 90% enriched uranium, Iran needs about 220 kilograms of 20% enriched uranium as its feed. To enrich it in one year, Iran needs about 970 SWU UF6 Kg. So, with an enrichment capacity of +10,000, it could be done in about a month.
> 
> My estimations suggest that Iran is currently employing about 2,000 SWU for enriching uranium from 4.5% to 20%, while the rest of Iran's current enrichment capacity (about 7,000 SWU according to the last IAEA report I remember) is perhaps used for enriching uranium to 4.5%
> 
> The recent law passed by the parliament will increase Iran's enrichment capacity to 19,000 SWU by the end of the Iranian calendar year (in March). And Iran's ultimate goal is to reach 190,000 SWU.



Oh, I was under the belief that the Uranium isotope that forms HEU is only about 0.72% of the ordinary uranium that is fed into the centrifuges. So if you start with let's say 1 tonne of Uranium Haxafloride gas (UF6), the amount of Uranium-235 that is available in this is only 7.2kg. If you extract that fully you would get 100% highly enriched uranium theoretically, but only 7.2kg. 

If you wanted only 80% HEU ti would be little more. I'm no mathematician but I'm guessing about 10kg. 

So would you be kind enough to explain how you worked out that 220kg of 20% HEU can give you 50kg of 90% HEU? 

This is how I see it. 220kg of HEU at 20% means that 44kg of this is U-235 and 176kg of U-238. Out of this 176 kg only 0.75% is U-235. or Roughly 1.32kg. And if you add 44kg and 1.32kg and dilute it a bit to get 90% HEU its about 50kg. Is that the sort of methodology you use? Is there a precise equation to work this out?

How many tonnes of UF6 would yo need to start with in order to get 220kg of HEU at 20%?


----------



## Hack-Hook

arashkamangir said:


> I not talking about the Bloomberg report. I am talking about wreckless misinformation spreading about the vaccines.


that vaccine is 40-60% effective and its less effective in elderly also Astrazeneca vaccine effectiveness is not consistent in different studies and the company have problem meeting its current orders fro EU and God only knew when they can ship to Iran


----------



## OldTwilight

Arian said:


> من نمی دونم کی جمهوری اسهالی از درون سرنگون یا درست می شه که ما از دست این بی شعورهای بی غیرت دیوث یه نفس بکشیم
> 
> بلژیک دیپلمات ایرانی رو به 20 سال زندان محکوم کرده به یک جرم کاملاً الکی
> کمترین کاری که می شه کرد قطع همه روابط دیپلماتیک با بلژیک هست
> 
> تنها گوهی که خوردن دادن بیانیه هست که ما همه راه های حقوقی و دیپلماتیک ممکن رو باز می ذاریم. خسته نباشین واقعاً​


این گوهی هست که دوستان غرب گرای اصلاح طلب به خاطر وجود توله هاشون توی غرب می خورند ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

OldTwilight said:


> این گوهی هست که دوستان غرب گرای اصلاح طلب به خاطر وجود توله هاشون توی غرب می خورند ...



یک گهی خوردند و چه گوارا شدند و از دیوار سفارت بالا رفتند

دیگه گذشت

فعلا راهمون فقط پیشرفت علمی و سختکوشی و دوری از فساد و ساده زیستی مسوولانه

البته ببینید روسیه اتمی رو با این قصه ناوالنی چه کردند و این قدرت رسانه است​


----------



## OldTwilight

Shawnee said:


> یک گهی خوردند و چه گوارا شدند و از دیوار سفارت بالا رفتند
> 
> دیگه گذشت
> 
> فعلا راهمون فقط پیشرفت علمی و سختکوشی و دوری از فساد و ساده زیستی مسوولانه
> 
> البته ببینید روسیه اتمی رو با این قصه ناوالنی چه کردند و این قدرت رسانه است​



عزیز دلم ، این جریان اصلاح طلب ، یک روز از دیوار سفارت بالا رفت ، یک روز عواملش توی خیابون پونز توی زنهایی که روسری نداشتن می زد ، یک روز زندان خصوصی ایجاد کردند ، یک روز جناب کروبی و سایر دوستانش داشتن نقشه ی حمله به عربستان رو می کشیدن ، یک روز دیگه نقشه ی حمله به طالبان و افغانستان و حالا هم در حال در یوزگی هستند 

این قشر فاسدترین و دو رو ترین مردم کل تاریخ ایران هستند .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

OldTwilight said:


> عزیز دلم ، این جریان اصلاح طلب ، یک روز از دیوار سفارت بالا رفت ، یک روز عواملش توی خیابون پونز توی زنهایی که روسری نداشتن می زد ، یک روز زندان خصوصی ایجاد کردند ، یک روز جناب کروبی و سایر دوستانش داشتن نقشه ی حمله به عربستان رو می کشیدن ، یک روز دیگه نقشه ی حمله به طالبان و افغانستان و حالا هم در حال در یوزگی هستند
> 
> این قشر فاسدترین و دو رو ترین مردم کل تاریخ ایران هستند .



من منکر بدی های چپی ها خاصه خویینی ها و خاتمی چی ها نیستم اما راستی ها هم بی مشکل نبودند 

ما در اطرافیان قالیباف و احمدی نژاد هم جاسوس دیدیم

بحث خدمت به مردم و تولید علم از چپ و راست جداست​


----------



## Arian

thetutle said:


> Oh, I was under the belief that the Uranium isotope that forms HEU is only about 0.72% of the ordinary uranium that is fed into the centrifuges. So if you start with let's say 1 tonne of Uranium Haxafloride gas (UF6), the amount of Uranium-235 that is available in this is only 7.2kg. If you extract that fully you would get 100% highly enriched uranium theoretically, but only 7.2kg.
> 
> If you wanted only 80% HEU ti would be little more. I'm no mathematician but I'm guessing about 10kg.
> 
> So would you be kind enough to explain how you worked out that 220kg of 20% HEU can give you 50kg of 90% HEU?
> 
> This is how I see it. 220kg of HEU at 20% means that 44kg of this is U-235 and 176kg of U-238. Out of this 176 kg only 0.75% is U-235. or Roughly 1.32kg. And if you add 44kg and 1.32kg and dilute it a bit to get 90% HEU its about 50kg. Is that the sort of methodology you use? Is there a precise equation to work this out?
> 
> How many tonnes of UF6 would yo need to start with in order to get 220kg of HEU at 20%?


Yes, that's almost right. When you feed a mass of uranium to enrich it, you get two things: product and tail. Product is a mass of uranium enriched to a higher percentage while tail is depleted uranium. Assuming conservation of mass, you can say that F = P - T for the total masses.
Similarly, you can say that F * x_f = P * x_p - T * x_t to deal with mass assays.

Combining both formulae yields F = P (x_p - x_t) / (x_f - x_t)

Now if Iran wants to obtain (P = 220 kg) of (x_p = 20% = 0.2) HALEU from natural uranium (x_f = 0.00711) , assuming a tail assay of (x_t = 0.25% = 0.0025), you can plug in the numbers in the equation to find out that F would be about 10 tonnes of natural uranium (I didn't do the calculation, but I know it would be close to that number).

For converting to UF6, remember that the molecular mass of uranium is close to 238 while the molecular math of UF6 is about 352. A bit of stoichiometry doesn't hurt for coming up with more accurate calculations, but what we have is close enough for our estimations.

If you want to calculate the SWU necessary for doing that enrichment in one year (i.e. the annual enrichment capacity of a facility), you need to read about the concept of separative work. You need to derive the value function which can be done with relative ease but it's kind of hard to derive it here because we don't have LaTeX here and the subscripts and the superscripts are hard to see here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

OldTwilight said:


> این گوهی هست که دوستان غرب گرای اصلاح طلب به خاطر وجود توله هاشون توی غرب می خورند ...


نه بابا، داستان خیلی بدتر از این هست. مگه زمان احمدی نژاد هم چند بار خبرنگارها و دیپلمات های ما رو براشون دردسر ایجاد نکردن؟ البته احمدی نژاد بهتر پاسخ می داد و دست کم یه واکنشی نشون می داد اما اینها اصلاً به روی خودشون هم نمیارن. دریغ از حتی یه توئیت ساده​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

The Free Market Isn't Free | The GameStop Saga Explained - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Arian said:


> نه بابا، داستان خیلی بدتر از این هست. مگه زمان احمدی نژاد هم چند بار خبرنگارها و دیپلمات های ما رو براشون دردسر ایجاد نکردن؟ البته احمدی نژاد بهتر پاسخ می داد و دست کم یه واکنشی نشون می داد اما اینها اصلاً به روی خودشون هم نمیارن. دریغ از حتی یه توئیت ساده​



احمدی نژاد و اون سمتی ها ، احمق هستند ، ولی اصلاح طلب ها ، دقیقا می دونند دارند چه گوهی می خورند ... حماقت رو شاید بشه روزی درمان کرد ولی خیانت رو نمی شه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> احمدی نژاد و اون سمتی ها ، احمق هستند ، ولی اصلاح طلب ها ، دقیقا می دونند دارند چه گوهی می خورند ... حماقت رو شاید بشه روزی درمان کرد ولی خیانت رو نمی شه ...


یعنی شما می فرمایید 40 سال انقلاب دست خائنها بوده ؟
این داستان مملکت ما هست همه انقلابی ترین افراد هستند تا به قدرت برسند ولی وقتی قدرت از دستشان گرفته میشه همه داد میزنن که اونها خائن بودندو خودشان را از اونها جدا میکنند . خدا به شهید رجایی و باهنر رحم کرد که منافق تاب و تحملشان را نداشت وگر نه الان اونها را هم خائن کرده بودند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357657323284619265
Turkish so called “sounding rockets” remind me of Fajr 5.
Wondering if Hamas is transferring Iranian missile technology to Turkey.

Technically it is not a sounding rocket yet. It is a modified Fajr 5.

This video is from last year. Must watch video, if you have not watched it.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356874967342800898

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thesaint

We assess…Iran probably already has nuclear weapons







mackenzieinstitute.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

Moved discussion here to avoid taking other topic off track.



Titanium100 said:


> *The Article is from ''INSIDER'' think tank And people with knowledge. *
> 
> As I said previously you ran into these huge military defeats due to being miscalculator. Just one tiny country from the coalition could ruin your infrastructure.
> 
> I am talking straight facts not some bs satire articles like you but real talk.
> 
> You won't last 3-4 yrs after a war of attration and eventually fold. That is from conventional military sense.
> 
> 
> Protected by the Ghaznavid Nasher Khans,[8] Mirwais and his followers revolted against Safavid rule in Kandahar in April 1709. The uprising began when Gurgīn Khān and his escort were killed during a feast that was organized by Mirwais at his farmhouse outside the city. It is reported that drinking of wine was involved. Next, Mirwais ordered the killings of the remaining Persian military officials in the region. The Afghans then defeated Persian army twice as large that had been dispatched from Isfahan (capital of the Safavids), one which included Qizilbash and Georgian/Circassian troops.[9]
> 
> 
> 
> Your history is full of upsets but as I said the apple doesn't fall far from the tree



Me- Saudi Arabia would not last weeks without American protection according to the American themselves.

This guy- Here is some random snippet regarding something that occurred hundreds of years ago between Iranic groups i.e Pashtuns and Persians.

It seems you're malfunctioning.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

ترور بیولوژیک برای بهم زدن جو جامعه:






#کشته سازی کرونا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__





خبرگزاری فارس | چرا ایران هاب گازی منطقه نشد؟/ چه بلایی سر قراردادهای گازی با پاکستان، کویت، ترکمنستان و ترکیه آمد






www.farsnews.ir





مقاله اشتباه داره
پاکستان پولی نداره برای گاز بده
عراق هم شش میلیارد بدهکاره

گازها رو بیتکوین و اتریوم کنید شرف داره به مفت فروشی​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*کمتر کسی میپرسه پیام قالیباف چیه
فعالیت رسانه ای اطرافش زیاده
همین کنجکاوی در مورد محتوا رو بیشتر میکنه
پیام گویا یک طرفه است و جواب لازم نداره
معلوم نیست روسیه در سطح بالا راغب به دریافت پیام باشه. گویا محتواش رو دوست نداره
ایا حاوی تغییراتی در مورد موضع ایران در سوریه است؟ یا تغییر استراتژی هسته ای ایران؟ یا نامه ای با هدف تاکتیکی؟ یا صرفا نامه ای با ارزش پایینتر
چرا باید نامه با محتوای عادی با تشریفات و توسط رییس مجلس انجام بشه
چرا باید عباسی دوانی جزو هیات همراه باشه
چه پیامی دارند*
-------------

--------------​مشاور رئیس مجلس نوشت: آقای *قالیباف* در سفر به روسیه حامل پیام مهم، تاریخی و ‌دوران‌ساز رهبر انقلاب برای رئیس جمهور روسیه است. این نخستین بار در تاریخ روابط دو جانبه است که رهبر معظم انقلاب متنی مکتوب و رسمی حاوی نکات راهبردی تقریبا بی‌سابقه برای آقای پوتین ارسال می‌کنند.

وی اضافه کرد: تاکید بر اینکه پیام باید دقیقا در همین زمان، بدون تاخیر و توسط آقای قالیباف به روس‌ها منتقل شود، در عالی‌ترین سطح انجام شده و همه موضوعات دیگر را به حاشیه تبدیل کرده است.

محمدی ادامه داد: دیدار با آقای *پوتین* به دلیل پروتکل‌های کرونایی خاص کرملین تا این لحظه نهایی نشده، ولی آنچه بر آن تاکید بوده؛ این است که پیام باید در همین زمان خاص منتقل شود بدون توجه به اینکه ملاقاتی با آقای پوتین قطعی شده یا نه؛ والا عقب انداختن این سفر مطلقا کار دشواری نبود.

مشاور رئیس مجلس تاکید کرد: طبیعی است کسانی که با همه توان پیگیری کردند تا این سفر منتفی شود، یا پیامی داده نشود، یا پیام را فردی به جز آقای قالیباف منتقل کند و اکنون هم مانده‌اند که ماجرا چیست و چرا هر چه زدند به در بسته خوردند، عصبی و پریشان باشند. اما این حاشیه‌ها به این ماموریت تاریخی لطمه‌ای نمی‌زند.

وی افزود: محمدباقر قالیباف آنگونه که من در این یک سال گذشته شناخته‌ام سرباز فداکار رهبر انقلاب است و وقتی پای ماموریت در میان باشد، به ظواهری که دیگران آن را همه چیز خود می‌دانند بی‌اعتناست.

*محمدی تصریح کرد: در این ماه‌ها بار‌ها این موضوع خود را به اشکال گوناگون نشان داده که نقطه اوج آن قانون اقدام راهبردی برای لغو ‌تحریم‌ها بود. آن قانون را هم خیلی‌ها نه باور داشتند و نه عملی می‌دانستند، اما می‌بینیم که اکنون در حال تغییر مسیر تاریخ راهبردی کشور است.*

مشاور رئیس مجلس در امور راهبردی خاطر نشان کرد: سفر روسیه با هدف گفت‌وگویی راهبردی درباره مسائلی فوق‌العاده مهم و پیچیده توسط فردی انجام می‌شود که امین و فرستاده خاص رهبر انقلاب است. این سفر با تعاملاتی دیگر با چین و اروپا تکمیل خواهد شد و ان‌شاءالله خیر و عزت کشور را در پی خواهد داشت.

وی در پاسخ به یکی از کاربران گفت: پیام تازه همین امروز امضا شده. عدم دیدار با پوتین وقتی پای انجام ماموریتی خاص در میان باشد خیلی مهم نیست. این سفر هم نه حماسه است نه ایثار؛ وظیفه است. عزت کشور هم ان‌شاءالله محفوظ است و به ایستادن در مقابل دشمن و صیانت از منافع ملت مربوط است نه فلان دیدار خاص.

محمدی یه کاربر دیگری درباره نامه رهبرانقلاب اظهار داشت: نامه مکتوب رسمی که دارای امضا باشد ا‌ولین بار است که برای پوتین ارسال می‌شود. پیام‌های قبلی هم همه مهم بوده، ولی این وضعیت را نداشته و اضافه کرد: آن پیام‌ها در واقع شفاهی بوده و سند رسمی محسوب نمیشده. وقتی یک نامه امضا می‌شود سند رسمی است. فرقش این است.

به گفته مشاور امور راهبردی قالیباف، رئیس مجلس ‌‎توسط رییس دومای روسیه دعوت شدند و حامل پیام هم هستند.

وی در پاسخ به کاربر دیگری تاکید کرد: ملاقات حضوری آنقدر‌ها هم چیز مهمی نیست. مهم انتقال پیام در زمان خودش و به مناسب‌ترین شیوه است.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

از دانش اموزان دوران راهنمایی و دبیرستانم حداقل پنجاه درصد مهاجرت کردند

هفتاد درصدی ازدواج کردند و سی درصد مجردند
از متاهل ها پنجاه درصد یک بچه دارند
تک و توک دو بچه دارند

میدونید شایعترین علت بچه دوم چی بوده؟
گریه زاری بچه اول که برادر خواهر میخواد

احدی سه بچه نداره
اینها اغلب وضع مالی خوبی دارند و بعضی بی بچه ها فوق پولدارن

علت بی بچه بودن پول نیست

این رشد جمعیت فاجعه است​


----------



## Muhammed45

Russian Duma, honoring Qalibaf's presence in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357657323284619265
> Turkish so called “sounding rockets” remind me of Fajr 5.
> Wondering if Hamas is transferring Iranian missile technology to Turkey.
> 
> Technically it is not a sounding rocket yet. It is a modified Fajr 5.
> 
> This video is from last year. Must watch video, if you have not watched it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356874967342800898



That was just an experiment with hybrid fuel.

It is Turkey sounding rocket


----------



## Philosopher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358872410372644869


----------



## Shawnee

Philosopher said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358872410372644869



This is not his own word but a systematic decision. He is told to say this in this wording.

I put this in line with the letter to Russia.

Is this approach a strategy or negotiation tactic? Both. 
If it works as tactic, then good. If not, it is a strategic decision.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358903198187216902

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358903198187216902


of course it would be the backwater that is florida...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Why are these filthy fleas, ticks, and crotch lice allowed to live inside of Iran; why is so much blatant infiltration and treason being tolerated while gasht irshad harrases people because of mostly silly nonsense? I wish the country was as harsh in dealing with this rabble as much as the propaganda says it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

WudangMaster said:


> Why are these filthy fleas, ticks, and crotch lice allowed to live inside of Iran; why is so much blatant infiltration and treason being tolerated while gasht irshad harrases people because of mostly silly nonsense? I wish the country was as harsh in dealing with this rabble as much as the propaganda says it is.


Give them a one way exit permit allow these traitors to leave .they will be used by MBS for his next butchery job..never let any of them to come back to iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

WudangMaster said:


> Why are these filthy fleas, ticks, and crotch lice allowed to live inside of Iran; why is so much blatant infiltration and treason being tolerated while gasht irshad harrases people because of mostly silly nonsense? I wish the country was as harsh in dealing with this rabble as much as the propaganda says it is.



i hope saeed mohammad will run for president. once IRGC take over the goverment they will clean up. and i hope that they clean up big time. 
they should get rid of all those capitalists in the parlament and help vatan parast people to get votes from the people to take over the parlament in the future. 
since the revolution all the crotches, who "served" the country to make themself richer and richer (rafsanjanis, larijanis and co.) didn't let other who really wanted to bring changes and wealth to our country to come up. 
we need young people to take over. people whos education and training are from Iran and not gharb parast people who die for a piece of meat like frederica mogherini. 

don't get me wrong people should live in big houses and drive fancy cars. but the chance to reach such lifestyle should be equal for everyone and not only the agha zadehs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359212769464246274
It means Turkey has felt the need to have a domestic missile program. So she has to start a space program as a cover.

Same Ol’ same.

I am not done here though.

One more:
- Turkey is a lot closer to a cold nuke test than most people think, IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philosopher

*Devil’s Advo-Cat: Zoom filter turns Texas lawyer into kitten, hilarity ensues (VIDEO)*














Devil’s Advo-Cat: Zoom filter turns Texas lawyer into kitten, hilarity ensues (VIDEO)


A Texas lawyer was left embarrassed, and the internet left laughing, after he addressed a remote court hearing while transformed by a Zoom filter into a cuddly, adorable kitten.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359212769464246274
> It means Turkey has felt the need to have a domestic missile program. So she has to start a space program as a cover.
> 
> Same Ol’ same.
> 
> I am not done here though.
> 
> One more:
> - Turkey is a lot closer to a cold nuke test than most people think, IMHO.


هر کسی که فکرش رو کنی تو منطقه دنبال برنامه هسته ای و موشکی هست. عربستان و امارات هم هستند و راه هم براشون باز هست. اردن هم چند سال پیش می خواست غنی سازی اورانیوم رو آغاز کنه که جا زد، اما با قاطعیت می گم تا سال 2030 اردن و مصر هم برنامه هسته ای خواهند داشت. شاید حتی آذربایجان و بحرین و کویت هم به داستان اضافه بشن

اما فعلاً عربستان و ترکیه خیلی جدی تر از بقیه هستند، در کنار امارات

تنها راه ایران تو این زمان این هست که هر چه سریعتر هسته ای بشه و برنامه فضایی اش رو با توانایی های تاکتیکال و استراتژیک توسعه بده وگرنه همونطوری که چندین بار گفتم از هر زاویه که نگاه کنی داریم از ترکیه عقب می افتیم و فاصله ما با عربستان و امارات هم داره کم می شه​


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> هر کسی که فکرش رو کنی تو منطقه دنبال برنامه هسته ای و موشکی هست. عربستان و امارات هم هستند و راه هم براشون باز هست. اردن هم چند سال پیش می خواست غنی سازی اورانیوم رو آغاز کنه که جا زد، اما با قاطعیت می گم تا سال 2030 اردن و مصر هم برنامه هسته ای خواهند داشت. شاید حتی آذربایجان و بحرین و کویت هم به داستان اضافه بشن
> 
> اما فعلاً عربستان و ترکیه خیلی جدی تر از بقیه هستند، در کنار امارات
> 
> تنها راه ایران تو این زمان این هست که هر چه سریعتر هسته ای بشه و برنامه فضایی اش رو با توانایی های تاکتیکال و استراتژیک توسعه بده وگرنه همونطوری که چندین بار گفتم از هر زاویه که نگاه کنی داریم از ترکیه عقب می افتیم و فاصله ما با عربستان و امارات هم داره کم می شه​


راه ما شکستن ابهت بمب اتم هست. همونطوری که رهبری گفت

دقت کردی کشورهایی که موشک هسته ای آزمایش میکنن هیچوقت تصویری از محل و نحوه اصابت ارائه نمیدن؟ یک چیزی این وسط هست که مشکوکه. بمب اتم بیشتر از قدرت انفجار و این چرت و پرتها، ترسی که تو دل ملت دنیا انداخته جالبتره. اعتقاد من اینه اگر ایران به سمت فیزیک کوانتوم بره خیلی بهتر از ساخت بمب اتم هست که جوکی بیشتر نیست. گرچه آلودگی رادیواکتیو داره اما شک دارم قدرت انفجارش اونی باشه که تبلیغ شده. 

یک کارشناس روس یادمه یک سوتی داد وقتی گفت قدرت موشک توپخانه ای جدید چند برابر قدرت انفجار هسته ایه. گرچه ثابت کردنش سخته اما مشکوکه

بمب اتم در کل اولویت نیست. اولویت جلو افتادن از بمب اتم هست به کمک تکنولوژی‌های جدید


----------



## Arian

mohammad45 said:


> راه ما شکستن ابهت بمب اتم هست. همونطوری که رهبری گفت
> 
> دقت کردی کشورهایی که موشک هسته ای آزمایش میکنن هیچوقت تصویری از محل و نحوه اصابت ارائه نمیدن؟ یک چیزی این وسط هست که مشکوکه. بمب اتم بیشتر از قدرت انفجار و این چرت و پرتها، ترسی که تو دل ملت دنیا انداخته جالبتره. اعتقاد من اینه اگر ایران به سمت فیزیک کوانتوم بره خیلی بهتر از ساخت بمب اتم هست که جوکی بیشتر نیست. گرچه آلودگی رادیواکتیو داره اما شک دارم قدرت انفجارش اونی باشه که تبلیغ شده.
> 
> یک کارشناس روس یادمه یک سوتی داد وقتی گفت قدرت موشک توپخانه ای جدید چند برابر قدرت انفجار هسته ایه. گرچه ثابت کردنش سخته اما مشکوکه
> 
> بمب اتم در کل اولویت نیست. اولویت جلو افتادن از بمب اتم هست به کمک تکنولوژی‌های جدید


آخه نمی شه چیزی که واقعیت هست رو انکار کرد که

اون کارشناس روس هم احتمالاً منظورش کلاهک های هسته ای تاکتیکی بوده، نه بمب های استراتژیک

قدرت انفجار بمب هسته ای بسیار زیاد هست، طوری که اگر تهران رو بزنند حتی مردم در جاده های نزدیک تهران و شهرهای کناری نورش رو می بینند و اگر به اندازی کافی نزدیک باشن و به نورش خیره بشن کور می شن

بمب اتم باید تنها اولویت کشور باشه. انجام ندادنش خیانت و حماقت هست چون منطقه با شتاب بسیار بالا داره به سوی تکنولوژی حرکت می کنه. همین دیروز مریخ نورد امارات امل نشست روی مریخ

حالا ما هم بگیم خودشون هیچ کاری نکردن، اما روزی که همین افراد با خرید و وارد کردن دانشجو و تکنولوژی از ما جلو بزنند دیر نیست. امارات داره بهترین شرایط رو برای درس خوندن دانشجویان خارجی تو کشورش ایجاد می کنه و همه قوانین دست و پا گیر پیشین رو یکی یکی کنار می ذاره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359212769464246274
> It means Turkey has felt the need to have a domestic missile program. So she has to start a space program as a cover.
> 
> Same Ol’ same.
> 
> I am not done here though.
> 
> One more:
> - Turkey is a lot closer to a cold nuke test than most people think, IMHO.


I see that they`ve borrowed a profile pic of the suit from Interstellar. 
Best of luck to them anyway......tho I do have to wonder where they`re going to get the liquid fuel rocket motor tech from,or even large diameter solid fuel motors for that matter.
Still as we`ve seen with both the iri and dprk,where there is a [political] will,there is a way.


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> آخه نمی شه چیزی که واقعیت هست رو انکار کرد که
> 
> اون کارشناس روس هم احتمالاً منظورش کلاهک های هسته ای تاکتیکی بوده، نه بمب های استراتژیک
> 
> قدرت انفجار بمب هسته ای بسیار زیاد هست، طوری که اگر تهران رو بزنند حتی مردم در جاده های نزدیک تهران و شهرهای کناری نورش رو می بینند و اگر به اندازی کافی نزدیک باشن و به نورش خیره بشن کور می شن
> 
> بمب اتم باید تنها اولویت کشور باشه. انجام ندادنش خیانت و حماقت هست چون منطقه با شتاب بسیار بالا داره به سوی تکنولوژی حرکت می کنه. همین دیروز مریخ نورد امارات امل نشست روی مریخ
> 
> حالا ما هم بگیم خودشون هیچ کاری نکردن، اما روزی که همین افراد با خرید و وارد کردن دانشجو و تکنولوژی از ما جلو بزنند دیر نیست. امارات داره بهترین شرایط رو برای درس خوندن دانشجویان خارجی تو کشورش ایجاد می کنه و همه قوانین دست و پا گیر پیشین رو یکی یکی کنار می ذاره​


حرفت کاملا درسته دااش. 

هر چی که بتونه توازن قوا ایجاد کنه، خوبه

ولی بمب اتم هیچ گلی به سر مردم پاکستان یا کره شمالی نزده، بمب اتم بیشتر شبیه یک میدان طراحی شده توسط آمریکا و غرب هست که هر کس به جز خودشان واردش بشه، منزویش میکنن به کمک قدرت اقتصادی. اگر بمب اتم حسنی داشت الان پاکستان قوی ترین کشور آسیا بود. 

خامنه ای یکبار گفت ما ابهت بمب اتم را خواهیم شکست. منم به حرفش ایمان دارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

mohammad45 said:


> حرفت کاملا درسته دااش.
> 
> هر چی که بتونه توازن قوا ایجاد کنه، خوبه
> 
> ولی بمب اتم هیچ گلی به سر مردم پاکستان یا کره شمالی نزده، بمب اتم بیشتر شبیه یک میدان طراحی شده توسط آمریکا و غرب هست که هر کس به جز خودشان واردش بشه، منزویش میکنن به کمک قدرت اقتصادی. اگر بمب اتم حسنی داشت الان پاکستان قوی ترین کشور آسیا بود.
> 
> خامنه ای یکبار گفت ما ابهت بمب اتم را خواهیم شکست. منم به حرفش ایمان دارم


پاکستان اگه بمب اتم نداشت تا حالا نصف خاکش رو هند گرفته بود
دلیل اصلی پیشرفت نکردن پاکستان سطح سواد بسیار پایین در جامعه هست. کمتر از 50% زنان پاکستان سواد خوندن و نوشتن دارن. میانگین سطح سواد در جامعه به سختی به 70% می رسه. برای ایران این عدد سالها هست که بالای 90% شده
اگه پاکستان روی درس و دانشگاه به جای مدرسه های اسلامی عربستان سعودی سرمایه گذاری کرده بود امروز یکی از توسعه یافته ترین کشورهای منطقه بود

کره شمالی هم خودش نمی خواد با دنیا ارتباط داشته باشه. اگه کره شمالی درهای کشورش رو به روی دنیا باز می کرد و دست از ایدئولوژی انزواگرایانه خودش بر می داشت امروز هم پایه کره جنوبی بود اما کره شمالی خودش نمی خواد با دنیا ارتباط داشته باشه

ضمناً هیچ کدوم از این دو کشور منابع انرژی کافی ندارن. ایران هم نفت داره هم گاز داره، هم هلیوم داره و هم دانشجویان خوبی داره که البته این آخری رو با این روند به زودی از دست می دیم. از کره شمالی ارتباط بهتری با دنیا داریم هر چند که تو توریسم خیلی کم کار کردیم و قوانینی مانند حجاب باعث شده از توریسم جهانی سهمی نداشته باشیم در حالیکه ترکیه و امارات یکی از قوی ترین کشورها در توریسم هستند

به خدا روزی رو به چشم می بینم که مردم ایران تو صف وای می سن و از دو سال پیش برنامه ریزی می کنند و حتی کلاس زبان عربی می رن که برن دانشگاه های دوبی و ابوظبی درس بخونند. مگه الان نمی رن ترکی یاد می گیرن آزمون تومر می دن که برن ترکیه درس بخونند؟ تازه دانشگاه های ترکیه از دانشگاه های ایران بهتر نیستند، اما امارات اگه بخواد رو این داستان سرمایه گذاری کنه، خیلی جای پیشرفت داره

بیست سال دیگه جامعه ما یک جامعه میانسال خواهد بود و سی سال بعد یکی از پیرترین کشورهای جهان خواهیم بود. اگه تا اون زمان تونستیم راهی برای توسعه کشور پیدا کنیم، شانس قدرتمند بودن رو داریم، وگرنه روز به روز ضعیف تر می شم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> هر کسی که فکرش رو کنی تو منطقه دنبال برنامه هسته ای و موشکی هست. عربستان و امارات هم هستند و راه هم براشون باز هست. اردن هم چند سال پیش می خواست غنی سازی اورانیوم رو آغاز کنه که جا زد، اما با قاطعیت می گم تا سال 2030 اردن و مصر هم برنامه هسته ای خواهند داشت. شاید حتی آذربایجان و بحرین و کویت هم به داستان اضافه بشن
> 
> اما فعلاً عربستان و ترکیه خیلی جدی تر از بقیه هستند، در کنار امارات
> 
> تنها راه ایران تو این زمان این هست که هر چه سریعتر هسته ای بشه و برنامه فضایی اش رو با توانایی های تاکتیکال و استراتژیک توسعه بده وگرنه همونطوری که چندین بار گفتم از هر زاویه که نگاه کنی داریم از ترکیه عقب می افتیم و فاصله ما با عربستان و امارات هم داره کم می شه​



ارین جان
تفکر من در اقلیت اه
من هنوز کامل باور دارم چن سال پیش ساختن
آزمایش گرم هم کردن
بیشتر کاربران مثل خودت فکر میکنن

البته هر دو میدونیم اتمی شدن یک بمب نیست و یک راهه برای بمب های کوچک چند مگاتنی و مهمتر از اون تشکیلات ضربه دوم

خامنه ای زیرک تر اون اه که اغلب ایرانی ها فکر میکنن​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ارین جان
> تفکر من در اقلیت اه
> من هنوز کامل باور دارم چن سال پیش ساختن
> آزمایش گرم هم کردن
> بیشتر مردم مثل خودت فکر میکنن​


شانی جان اگه اونطوری باشه که خیلی خیلی بدتر هست
اگه بمب اتم دارن و باز دارن به چین و روسیه و اروپا هر روز باج می دن که دیگه چه بدتر. باید خون گریه کرد

همین روزی که قالیباف با پیام مهم هم پیمانی 20 تا 50 ساله رفت روسیه توئیتر رسمی وزارت خارجه روسیه درباره همون خبر سفر قالیباف در زبان عربی واژه خلیج عربی رو به کار برد. بگذریم از این که روسیه چندبار تا حالا تو سوریه به ایران خیانت کرده. چین که بیشترین واردات انرژی اش از عربستان هست. اروپا هم که تا حالا ده بار تو این مدت به ایران توهین کرده تازه ترینش هم همین چند روز پیش بود

آمریکا هم که با ترور سردار سلیمانی و رسماً به گردن گرفتنش رید به سر تا پا و حیثیت جمهوری اسلامی

اگه با وجود بمب اتم اینطوری دارن تحقیر می شن دیگه واقعاً باید گفت خاک بر سر بی کفایتشون​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> شانی جان اگه اونطوری باشه که خیلی خیلی بدتر هست
> اگه بمب اتم دارن و باز دارن به چین و روسیه و اروپا هر روز باج می دن که دیگه چه بدتر. باید خون گریه کرد
> 
> همین روزی که قالیباف با پیام مهم هم پیمانی 20 تا 50 ساله رفت روسیه توئیتر رسمی وزارت خارجه روسیه درباره همون خبر سفر قالیباف در زبان عربی واژه خلیج عربی رو به کار برد. بگذریم از این که روسیه چندبار تا حالا تو سوریه به ایران خیانت کرده. چین که بیشترین واردات انرژی اش از عربستان هست. اروپا هم که تا حالا ده بار تو این مدت به ایران توهین کرده تازه ترینش هم همین چند روز پیش بود
> 
> آمریکا هم که با ترور سردار سلیمانی و رسماً به گردن گرفتنش رید به سر تا پا و حیثیت جمهوری اسلامی
> 
> اگه با وجود بمب اتم اینطوری دارن تحقیر می شن دیگه واقعاً باید گفت خاک بر سر بی کفایتشون



ارین جان باز هم طرز فکر من دراقلیت ه
اول اینکه
دارن ولی کم دارن
مینیاتوری و مگاتنی ندارن و جلوی ده هزار بمب امریکا تا حدی دست بستن
موشک مربوطه رو‌هم تازه دارند بالغ میکنن
اتمی شدن یک‌راهه
حتی چین هم در راهه

دوم
میخوان حتی المقدور کره شمالی نشند و سالها منتظر گشایش نمونند​


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ارین جان باز هم طرز فکر من دراقلیت ه
> اول اینکه
> دارن ولی کم دارن
> مینیاتوری و مگاتنی ندارن و جلوی ده هزار بمب امریکا تا حدی دست بستن
> موشک مربوطه رو‌هم تازه دارند بالغ میکنن
> اتمی شدن یک‌راهه
> حتی چین هم در راهه
> 
> دوم
> میخوان حتی المقدور کره شمالی نشند و سالها منتظر گشایش نمونند​


دیگه کره شمالی شدن که شاخ و دم نداره. حتی حساب بانکی برای شهروندان ایرانی با داستان باز می کنند. فکر می کنم حتی کره شمالی هم اینطوری با شهروندانش تو غرب رفتار نمی شه

شمار تحریم هایی که روی ایران هست بیشتر از کره شمالی هست

بیشتر فایده بمب اتم تبلیغاتی و روانی هست که به درد ایران می خوره. اگه دارن و رو نمی کنن، همون نداشته باشن بهتر هست چون احتمال جنگ اتمی بسیار بسیار بسیار پایین تر از جنگ متعارف هست که همون هم شانسش خیلی کم هست و نگهداری از بمب اتم هزینه داره. اگه قرار هست پنهان باشه و هیچ کاربردی نداشته باشه همون بهتر که نباشه

بهرحال وقتی به کارنامه کشور از 2010 تا 2020 نگاه می کنی، هیچ نکته مثبتی دیده نمی شه. در بیشتر جاها شکست خوردیم. چه سیاسی، چه اقتصادی، چه اجتماعی، چه نظامی
ترکیه تونست خودش رو تو سوریه، قره باغ و لیبی تحمیل کنه اما ما در یمن، لبنان، عراق و سوریه بیشتر شکست داشتیم تا پیروزی​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_I did this comparison and put it in the middle east section but It may be useful here too._

Yesterday two events happened in Middle East:

UAE spacecraft arrived at Mars and Turkey announced Space plans for the near future. I thought to dig in and find more info on both of these programs. We now have three nations of Iran,Turkey and UAE in this region that have declared Space plans and programs. The aims and goals of all three programs are very different and it is good to look at them a bit in detail.

After some research it appears that the UAE’s objective is to basically bring in science and tech from abroad in order to further the goals of the nation and get some PR out of it at the same time . The Turkish goals appear to be more military oriented but covered under a civilian program for now and involves crashing a probe on the moon in 2 years and eventual soft landing on it in 7 years. On the Iranian side they actually have two separate military and civilian programs the military program gives them SAT killers and 24 hour hi resolution surveillance and the civilian program gives them communication satellites a first manned space flight (in 10 years)and an eventual Space station orbiting the earth.

So just to put it in a simple way. UAEs want to be Martians, Turks want to crash things on the moon and Iranians want to live in the orbit and watch if the Americans are coming for them.lol

*Where are they now:*
UAE has a Probe that is designed and built by the Americans and launched by the Japanese They have been involved with the process and have done Program management of it and also financed the project which is a good start for anyone who jumps cold into a new domain.

Turks, based on what I have found seems like they are going parallel activities of developing SLV and the moon probe and the Space port all at the same time . What they have are commercial Sats and now started testing sounding rockets a space platform and plans for a space port. They need to build the space port as south as possible and may locate it outside of Turkey (my guess in Qatar).

Iranians started more than a decade ago so they are ahead of every on this. They have their own SLVs , Space Platforms ,a Space Port and indigenous satellites already functional. They are adding a new “southern” Space port in Chahbahar which is the most southern part of Iran (Turks could build theirs in there also or share a common one with Iranians just my thoughts). They have also already launched their military Sat in the military program and I expect a new launch soon.
Pictures are : UAE HOPE, Turkish Space port rendering, Iranian Space port and SLV (functional) and Iranian Space port in Chahbahar mockup.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> دیگه کره شمالی شدن که شاخ و دم نداره. حتی حساب بانکی برای شهروندان ایرانی با داستان باز می کنند. فکر می کنم حتی کره شمالی هم اینطوری با شهروندانش تو غرب رفتار نمی شه
> 
> شمار تحریم هایی که روی ایران هست بیشتر از کره شمالی هست
> 
> بیشتر فایده بمب اتم تبلیغاتی و روانی هست که به درد ایران می خوره. اگه دارن و رو نمی کنن، همون نداشته باشن بهتر هست چون احتمال جنگ اتمی بسیار بسیار بسیار پایین تر از جنگ متعارف هست که همون هم شانسش خیلی کم هست و نگهداری از بمب اتم هزینه داره. اگه قرار هست پنهان باشه و هیچ کاربردی نداشته باشه همون بهتر که نباشه
> 
> بهرحال وقتی به کارنامه کشور از 2010 تا 2020 نگاه می کنی، هیچ نکته مثبتی دیده نمی شه. در بیشتر جاها شکست خوردیم. چه سیاسی، چه اقتصادی، چه اجتماعی، چه نظامی
> ترکیه تونست خودش رو تو سوریه، قره باغ و لیبی تحمیل کنه اما ما در یمن، لبنان، عراق و سوریه بیشتر شکست داشتیم تا پیروزی​



حرفت در مورد هسته ای درسته
از کره جنوبی رونده و از کره شمالی مونده شدند

من تحلیلشون رو غلط میدونم
کره شمالی با عدم انجام ازمایش هسته ای باج بیشتری میگیره
فتوا داره عمدا کمرنگ میشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> _I did this comparison and put it in the middle east section but It may be useful here too._
> 
> Yesterday two events happened in Middle East:
> 
> UAE spacecraft arrived at Mars and Turkey announced Space plans for the near future. I thought to dig in and find more info on both of these programs. We now have three nations of Iran,Turkey and UAE in this region that have declared Space plans and programs. The aims and goals of all three programs are very different and it is good to look at them a bit in detail.
> 
> After some research it appears that the UAE’s objective is to basically bring in science and tech from abroad in order to further the goals of the nation and get some PR out of it at the same time . The Turkish goals appear to be more military oriented but covered under a civilian program for now and involves crashing a probe on the moon in 2 years and eventual soft landing on it in 7 years. On the Iranian side they actually have two separate military and civilian programs the military program gives them SAT killers and 24 hour hi resolution surveillance and the civilian program gives them communication satellites a first manned space flight (in 10 years)and an eventual Space station orbiting the earth.
> 
> So just to put it in a simple way. UAEs want to be Martians, Turks want to crash things on the moon and Iranians want to live in the orbit and watch if the Americans are coming for them.lol
> 
> *Where are they now:*
> UAE has a Probe that is designed and built by the Americans and launched by the Japanese They have been involved with the process and have done Program management of it and also financed the project which is a good start for anyone who jumps cold into a new domain.
> 
> Turks, based on what I have found seems like they are going parallel activities of developing SLV and the moon probe and the Space port all at the same time . What they have are commercial Sats and now started testing sounding rockets a space platform and plans for a space port. They need to build the space port as south as possible and may locate it outside of Turkey (my guess in Qatar).
> 
> Iranians started more than a decade ago so they are ahead of every on this. They have their own SLVs , Space Platforms ,a Space Port and indigenous satellites already functional. They are adding a new “southern” Space port in Chahbahar which is the most southern part of Iran (Turks could build theirs in there also or share a common one with Iranians just my thoughts). They have also already launched their military Sat in the military program and I expect a new launch soon.
> Pictures are : UAE HOPE, Turkish Space port rendering, Iranian Space port and SLV (functional) and Iranian Space port in Chahbahar mockup.



Aryobarzan jaan,

Turkish plan is more real for me despite the ambitious roadmap.

UAE and KSA are being milked. Israel and US and Japanese technology and UAE money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> Aryobarzan jaan,
> 
> Turkish plan is more real for me despite the ambitious roadmap.
> 
> UAE and KSA are being milked. Israel and US and Japanese technology and UAE money.


They are way behind and in two years they want a probe crashing on the moon...very iffy...If you ask me. they are at the sounding rockets stage now..Iran was there 10 years ago and Iran already had a mature ballistic missile program well under way at that time...Iran has a big head start despite this Mother F*ker President that froze the space program for 7 years...to maintain the lead Iran must go full throttle ahead ..

PS: remember they do not even have a space port ..only a platform like Iran has with the first SLV launch. As i suggested they be smart to cooperate in Chahbahar space port with Iran if they want to speed up things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> They are way behind and in two years they want a probe crashing on the moon...very iffy...If you ask me. they are at the sounding rockets stage now..Iran was there 10 years ago and Iran already had a mature ballistic missile program well under way at that time...Iran has a big head start despite this Mother F*ker President that froze the space program for 7 years...to maintain the lead Iran must go full throttle ahead ..



Iran did sounding rocket 20+ years ago.
Shahab 3 is more than a sounding rocket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> Iran did sounding rocket 20+ years ago.
> Shahab 3 is more than a sounding rocket


You are right I was trying to be easy on them..lol now I did read what you and Arian were talking...just be aware enemy is running a huge Psyk Opp so be aware of it.

Now when I look at where Iran is vs our next door neighbour in terms of technology (not economy ) . Lets see what we have that they do not or have but not at par with Iran:

1-Nuclear industry for full Uranium cycle ready to produce the Bomb . They have nothing more than university level research.

2-A missile industry second to none in this area ..they are making rockets now and playing with fuel types.

3- An oil/gas industry: ..they have not drilled a single operational hole anywhere (test holes yes). This is such a huge industry and they can not even dream of being close to Iran (I am only talking industry not reserves). think of Iranian made sea based gas platforms and gas refinaries the size of a city Iran has built.

4- Car industry...Closer to Iran but lagging in Engine and platform

5- A drone Industry Iran next to US and China...they are third rate drone industry way behind Iran and Israel.

7- Space....Iran 10 to 15 years ahead of them

And I am trying my best to be objective with them..
Now what they are ahead of Iran...Economy..and tourist industry.
Iranian GDP in late 1970s and early 80s was double Their GDP..Now it is almost reverse..why...answer they did run (i give credit to them) and Iran stopped running.(10 years war 40 years sanctions)..now is that bad ...my answer... yes but Iran can easily catch up..Imagine countries being engines of a car and number of cylinders represent the inherent capacity of a country's economy..They are a 4 cylinder engine running on all four for the past 40 years..
Iran is an 8 cylinder engine running at two cylinders..so make your own conclusion..why 8 cylinder..IRAN has NO 1 Oil/gas reserves in the entire world..BOE (Barrel of Oil Equivalent) Minerals and others I do not even mention.(one estimate few years back valued those reserves at $37 *T*rillion dollars ).
Sorry for big post but I just had to show the view of the forest from above the three lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> UAE and KSA are being milked. Israel and US and Japanese technology and UAE money.


Their money is contributing in a positive way to the overall body of knowledge regarding the solar system. I am actually happy that they are spending money on something good and patronizing real science rather than diamond covered aston martins that I saw in a documentary a while back. If this produces even one or two native born aerospace or aeronautical engineer then the endeavour and money spent is worthwhile. At some point down the road, the locals can take over so long there is enough interest amongst the general public.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> They are way behind and in two years they want a probe crashing on the moon...


I'm wondering if they are testing a potential kinetic energy weapon with this lunar crash operation. They might orbit the probe over the moon then have it drop down and they can test if they can steer such a weapon and what kind of damage it could do, then possibly deploy them in Earth orbit. I don't know if there are international laws addressing possible RKVs in Earth orbit and the overall launch costs might make it infeasible for the time being, but still something to consider.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

aryobarzan said:


> You are right I was trying to be easy on them..lol now I did read what you and Arian were talking...just be aware enemy is running a huge Psyk Opp sobe aware of it.
> 
> Now when I look at where Iran is vs our next door neighbour in terms of technology (not economy ) . Lets see what we have that they do not or have but not at par with Iran:
> 
> 1-Nuclear industry for full Uranium cycle ready to produce the Bomb . They have nothing more than university level research.
> 
> 2-A missile industry second to none in this area ..they are making rockets now and playing with fuel types.
> 
> 3- An oil/gas industry: ..they have not drilled a single operational hole anywhere (test holes yes). This is such a huge industry and they can not even dream of being close to Iran (I am only talking industry not reserves). think of Iranian made sea based gas platforms and gas refinaries the size of a city Iran has built.
> 
> 4- Car industry...Closer to Iran but lagging in Engine and platform
> 
> 5- A drone Industry Iran next to US and China...they are third rate drone industry way behind Iran and Israel.
> 
> 7- Space....Iran 10 to 15 years ahead of them
> 
> And I am trying my best to be objective with them..
> Now what they are ahead of Iran...Economy..
> Iranian GDP in late 1970s and early 80s was double Their GDP..Now it is almost reverse..why...answer they did run (i give credit to them) and Iran stopped running.(10 years war 40 years sanctions)..now is that bad ...my answer... yes but Iran can easily catch up..Imagine countries being engines of a car and number of cylinders represent the inherent capacity of a country economy..They are a 4 cylinder engine running on all four for the past 40 years..
> Iran is a 8 cylinder engine running at two cylinders..so make your own conclusion..why 8 cylinder..IRAN has NO 1 Oil/gas reserves in the entire world..BOE (Barrel of Oil Equivalent) Minerals and others I do not even mention.
> Sorry for big post but I just had to show the view of the forest from above the three lines.



Why don't you add that Iran has landed on one of the outer milk-way galaxy in the solar system stars. If only delusions and fairytales were real you would have reached even the 7th heaven litarally by going there with a spaceship.

Come back to reality.

1. You have the weakest airforce in the region
2. Your tanks and hardware are below average
3. Your drones despite being battle tested don't function or give you any advantages in conventional war because they are easily brought down even by primitive forces.

4. You don't out submarine anyone in the region or out frigate anyone in the region. I mean countries like UAE. Who actully have a robust defense industry currently. inventing ground breaking anti-drone technologies locally forget about the others.

You don't have technological edge in the region in fact it is the opposite. Your neighbouring countries are heavier armed from a technological standby. I am now talking about the smaller ones forget about the bigger ones. Qatar, UAE etc etc. These on the Hormuz

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You don't have technological edge in the region in fact it is the opposite. Your neighbouring countries are heavier armed from a technological standby. I am now talking about the smaller ones forget about the bigger ones. Qatar, UAE etc etc. These on the Hormuz



No technological edge indeed, besides having the capability to completely nullify the critical infrastructure of every Middle Eastern country by its ballistic missile force alone. 

How did all those technological edges worke out for ya'll in Yemen by the way?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Surenas said:


> No technological edge indeed, besides having the capability to completely nullify the critical infrastructure of every Middle Eastern country by its ballistic missile force alone.
> 
> How did all those technological edges worke out for ya'll in Yemen by the way?



Solemani went to Moscow after a certain legendary defeat lets just keep this in mind. Another question to be asked is also why can't the US win in Afghanistan?

Now to answer your question it has something to do with humanitarian and their has been a ceasefire in place now for years. But if a savage comes to the throne and he disregards all humanitarian or UN talks. They could eliminate a vaste population. But currently it is just a civil war. Two sides sitting infront of each other. Plus the Gov't controls like 80% of the country. But if there was intention and UN was removed from the occasion things could have looked alot different and could still do at any point

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Why don't you add that Iran has landed on one of the outer milk-way galaxy in the solar system stars. If only delusions and fairytales were real you would have reached even the 7th heaven litarally by going there with a spaceship.
> 
> Come back to reality.
> 
> 1. You have the weakest airforce in the region
> 2. Your tanks and hardware are below average
> 3. Your drones despite being battle tested don't function or give you any advantages in conventional war because they are easily brought down even by primitive forces.
> 
> 4. You don't out submarine anyone in the region or out frigate anyone in the region. I mean countries like UAE. Who actully have a robust defense industry currently. inventing ground breaking anti-drone technologies locally forget about the others.
> 
> You don't have technological edge in the region in fact it is the opposite. Your neighbouring countries are heavier armed from a technological standby. I am now talking about the smaller ones forget about the bigger ones. Qatar, UAE etc etc. These on the Hormuz


sorry but I was not counting tanks and guns and planes...You are the best and if that makes you happy..then I am happy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You technically lost in Syria hence Solemani went to Moscow lets just keep this in mind. Another question to be asked is also why can't the US win in Afghanistan?



What are you talking about? Iran managed to turn the tide in Syria by having at its height no more than 5000 boots in the ground.



> Now to answer your question it has something to do with humanitarian and their has been a ceasefire in place now for years. But if a savage comes to the throne and he disregards all humanitarian or UN talks. They could limit a vaste population. But currently it is just a civil war. Two sides siding infront of each other



Humanitarian he says. Who are you kidding? The Saudis and Emiratis have used every trick they have and still aren't able to defeat the Houthis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You technically lost in Syria hence Solemani went to Moscow lets just keep this in mind. Another question to be asked is also why can't the US win in Afghanistan?
> 
> Now to answer your question it has something to do with humanitarian and their has been a ceasefire in place now for years. But if a savage comes to the throne and he disregards all humanitarian or UN talks. They could eliminate a vaste population. But currently it is just a civil war. Two sides sitting infront of each other. Plus the Gov't controls like 80% of the country. But if there was intention and UN was removed from the occasion things could have looked alot different.


You probably mean Ghalibaf. Right? Soleimani was assassinated last year. Assad continues to remain in power in Syria, no matter how much Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, US and other countries wanted him gone. That means Iran won the war. Period.

There's a savage on the throne. It's called MBS. His mercenaries literally sawed a journalist in a foreign country. That's pretty savage. And yet they lost the war in Yemen.

Only the western region of Yemen is of importance in the war, as it is near the Bab El-Mandeb Strait. The Houthis continue to hold power in large areas of Western Yemen, including the capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

+


Arian said:


> You probably mean Ghalibaf. Right? Soleimani was assassinated last year. Assad continues to remain in power in Syria, no matter how much Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, US and other countries wanted him gone. That means Iran won the war. Period.
> 
> There's a savage on the throne. It's called MBS. His mercenaries literally sawed a journalist in a foreign country. That's pretty savage. And yet they lost the war in Yemen.
> 
> Only the western region of Yemen is of importance in the war, as it is near the Bab El-Mandeb Strait. The Houthis continue to hold power in large areas of Western Yemen, including the capital.



That clown @Titanium100 (perhaps the same person) made the same ridiculous argument last time when he argued that the Arab coalition in Yemen has always held back because of humanitarian concerns.

Imagine the mental gymnastics one has to undertake to suggest that the Saudis and Emiratis have slowed down in a war that has caused 250.000+ casualties, millions of people in poverty and a widespread cholera outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Surenas said:


> What are you talking about? Iran managed to turn the tide in Syria by having at its height no more than 5000 boots in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Humanitarian he says. Who are you kidding? The Saudis and Emiratis have used every trick they have and still aren't able to defeat the Houthis.



I don't want to repost the report but Solemani went to Moscow distressed and defeated. The map on the table and handed over the energy rights of syria and sovereignty to Putin.



Arian said:


> There's a savage on the throne. It's called MBS. His mercenaries literally sawed a journalist in a foreign country. That's pretty savage. And yet they lost the war in Yemen.



MBS is indeed a soft guy. I am being frank with you and also the same goes to the MBZ guy from UAE. They are heavily influenced by liberalism and all that nonsense.

Imagine if the Turks, Azeris, Uzbeks, Indonesians or Algerians were there? They would have alienated them or the Pakistanis. They are more savages. They don't really care about things like that it would have been a genocide and the UN would have been exited. Example if I was on the throne my actions and approach would have been entirely different there. I would have not accepted UN broked ceasefire or considered any humantarian concerns to begin with or given them entry into that area at all I mean these UN imbeciles



Surenas said:


> Imagine the mental gymnastics one has to undertake to suggest that the Saudis and Emiratis have slowed down in a war that has caused 250.000+ casualties, millions of people in poverty and a widespread cholera outbreak.



The damage has been limited and the airstrikes were targetting only houthi operations and didn't want to destroy Sanaa'a buildings or city in itself. So they have been going very gentle on them to be fairly honest. The humantarian crisis comes from the Houthis blocking the food and stealing them from the populations

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

اینو حتما ببینید: 



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Surenas

Remember the last time when the Houthis bombed Riyadh through the use of drones, and @Titanium100 came here in rage to suggest that the Saudis were losing patience and might assemble a coalition of pro-Arab forces to invade Iraq and perhaps even Iran?

Today, the Houthis have bombed Abha International Airport in southern Saudi, destroying a plane in the process, and now suddenly this clown @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq pops up in this thread by trying to downplay Iranian capabilities.

All mad because Iran doesn't give a shit about their technological edges, their American/Israeli patrons and their supposed prowess.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Arian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I don't want to repost the report but Solemani went to Moscow distressed and defeated. The map on the table and handed over the energy rights of syria and sovereignty to Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> MBS is indeed a soft guy. I am being frank with you and also the same goes to the MBZ guy from UAE. They are heavily influenced liberalism and all that nonsense.
> 
> Imagine if the Turks, Azeris, Uzbeks, Indonesians or Algerians were there? They would have alienated them or the Pakistanis. They are more savages. They don't really care about things like that it would have been a genocide and the UN would have been exited. Example if I was on the throne my actions and approach would have been entirely different there. I would have not accepted UN broked ceasefire to begin with or given them entered into that area at all.


How did Iran hand over the energy rights of Syria when they didn't belong to Iran in the first place? LOL And what energy rights? The oil fields of Syria are in the eastern regions of the country which have been under the control of the ISIS and the United States. They were never under Iranian control to begin with. Have a look at the Syrian map from the beginning until now to know who controls where.

You call a man that orders his mercenaries to saw a journalist in pieces soft? You call a guy that has literally imprisoned all of his political opponents in his family and close circles soft? Seriously?

What could you have done that the Saudis haven't done already in Yemen? They have bombed all the civilian and military infrastructure of Yemen, causing over 200,000 deaths. They begged the UN for a ceasefire. They know what a quagmire they're in, they just don't know how to get out of it without losing face and more reputation. The Yemenis made the Saudi Army look like a bunch of amateurs and caused widespread criticism about their training and competency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Surenas said:


> now suddenly this clown @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq pops up in this thread by trying to downplay Iranian capabilities.
> 
> All mad because Iran doesn't give a shit about their technological edges, their American/Israeli patrons and their supposed prowess.



Try to re-read the thread why I replied. I am allergic to bs. I saw someone short of claiming we landed on the outer galaxy solar systems while attempting to drag others down you have nothing to do with them.

I personally support the Houthis in carrying these sneak attacks on the Saudi territories. I hope these limited damages get over-coverage. We need to de-sanction them and raise populism against them in Saudi arabia and abroad. People don't really hate the houthis but we will make them hate them. Public perception changes slowly by the day. 

They don't give a shit about you either. But you are the one talking about them in here day and night.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Try to re-read the thread why I replied. I am allergic to bs. I saw someone short of claiming we landed on the outer galaxy solar systems


BS is your face. Get the **** out of this thread piece of horseshit.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Arian said:


> How did Iran hand over the energy rights of Syria when they didn't belong to Iran in the first place? LOL And what energy rights? The oil fields of Syria are in the eastern regions of the country which have been under the control of the ISIS and the United States. They were never under Iranian control to begin with. Have a look at the Syrian map from the beginning until now to know who controls where.



Look I agree with you these oil fields were never under the Gov't control since the war started but there are still some oilfields in the Assad held areas and the plan was to sign these and the others in the eastern to Russia. Hence the oil and gas fields not much remains under Assad held territories but still what remains it goes to Russia. That is the deal and if Syria returns back to one after political settlements and new elections then the energy rights would still go to Russia.

This is what it means the energy rights has been handed over while 20% of the gas and oil is in Assad held areas but still goes to Russia. Assad can't make any unilateral decisions without Putin sanctioning them


----------



## Arian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Look I agree with you these oil fields were never under the Gov't control since the war started but there are still some oilfields in the Assad held areas and the plan was to sign these and the others in the eastern to Russia. Hence the oil and gas fields tho not much remains under Assad held territories but still it goes to Russia. That is the deal and if Syria returns back to one after political settlements and new elections then the energy rights would still go to Russia.
> 
> This is what it means the energy rights has been sold off


What oil fields? Please be specific about what you talk about. What oil fields were under Iranian control that were handed over to Russia?

Iran had 2 main reasons to intervene in Syria: 1. Keep a friendly government in place near Israel, preferably Assad himself, 2. Prevent the ISIS or similar radical anti-Iranian groups to raise to power in the region. Not only both objectives were accomplished, but as a bonus point, we increased our military presence in Syria and almost established a path from Iran to the Mediterranean Sea. How did we lose the war?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359537451035942914
Emirates vs da boss while sending the spacecraft 
Short and simple
Keep milking the cow!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Arian said:


> What oil fields? Please be specific about what you talk about. What oil fields were under Iranian control that were handed over to Russia?
> 
> Iran had 2 main reasons to intervene in Syria: 1. Keep a friendly government in place near Israel, preferably Assad himself, 2. Prevent the ISIS or similar radical anti-Iranian groups to raise to power. Not only both objectives were accomplished, but as a bonus point, we increased our military presence in Syria and almost established a path from Iran to the Mediterranean Sea. How did we lose the war?



You lost in that you intially failed to contain the insurgency hence the Russian invasion occured in 2015 under Iran conceding defeat in the meeting. Your own battle was over from 2015 and what came onwards was Russia's battle. Assad remained in 1 part of 3 partitions. Everyone remained! sort off.

But anyways. My point is that Russia is in effective control over these territories and what goes and comes of decisions falls under them unilaterally where as the US and Turkey have also the unilateral decision making in their own territories.

Making the Iranian militais, Assad gov't, SDF, the Rebels of equal footing hence they are by definition proxies in the larger stargetic point of view. turning into just merely a Russian proxy. You have to have the desire to be the boss running the show but never happy with being turned into a proxy for someone else agenda

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

I have been mentioned twice in this thread

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You lost in that you intially failed to contain the insurgency hence the Russian invasion occured in 2015 under Iran conceding defeat in Moscow meeting. Your own battle was over from 2015 and what came onwards was Russia's battle. Assad remained by in 1 part of 3 partitions. Everyone remained! sort off.
> 
> But anyways. My point is that Russia is in effective control over these territories and what goes and comes of decisions falls under them unilateral where as the US and Turkey have also the unilateral decision making in their own territories.
> 
> Making the Iranian militais, Assad gov't, SDF, the Rebels of equal footing hence they are by definition proxies


Iran never intervened in Syria officially before the ISIS was formed. We had military presence in there, as we have been there since 1980s, but our military presence in Syria was restricted to military advisors and bodyguards for Assad. We directly and officially intervened in Syria after the ISIS became an issue in 2014 - 2015.

But nevertheless, the rebels never even got close to toppling Assad. Assad stays in power, Iran has more control over Syria than it had before, our presence in Syria is so strong that Israel is jumping up and down from anger every day, and the ISIS and anti-Iranian rebels have become completely nullified against our interests. I don't see what we lost in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Arian said:


> Iran never intervened in Syria officially before the ISIS was formed. We had military presence in there, as we have been there since 1980s, but our military presence in Syria was restricted to military advisors and bodyguards for Assad. We directly intervened in Syria after the ISIS became an issue in 2014 - 2015.
> 
> But nevertheless, the rebels never even got close to toppling Assad. Assad stays in power, Iran has more control over Syria than it had before, and the ISIS and anti-Iranian rebels have become completely nullified against our interests. I don't see what we lost in Syria.



I don't want to prolong this topic as it has been over-discussed. But according to Solemani the battle was lost. In his Moscow meeting. Iran also had 200.000 forces in Syria fighting alongside gov't. Which means the Rebels handily beat you in the battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I don't want to prolong this topic as it has been over-discussed. But according to Solemani the battle was lost. In his Moscow meeting. Iran also had 200.000 forces in Syria fighting alongside Assad


Soleimani never said that. In fact, Soleimani said that the battle was won.

What Moscow meeting are you referring to?

200,000 forces? Seriously? LOL The Quds Force has barely 5,000 personnel. If you add Zeinabiyoon and Fatemiyoon as well, it will be 35,000 personnel at most. Hezbollah has around 25,000 personnel and probably about another 20,000 reservists. Obviously not all of them were involved as Hezbollah needs them in Lebanon for its own security and for a potential war against Israel. Are you saying that Iran sent an additional 120,000 people to the front? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I don't want to prolong this topic as it has been over-discussed. But according to Solemani the battle was lost. In his Moscow meeting. Iran also had 200.000 forces in Syria fighting alongside gov't. Which means the Rebels handily beat you in the battle



Their top general admit to it himself but the posters here will never do


----------



## Beny Karachun

aryobarzan said:


> You are right I was trying to be easy on them..lol now I did read what you and Arian were talking...just be aware enemy is running a huge Psyk Opp so be aware of it.
> 
> Now when I look at where Iran is vs our next door neighbour in terms of technology (not economy ) . Lets see what we have that they do not or have but not at par with Iran:
> 
> 1-Nuclear industry for full Uranium cycle ready to produce the Bomb . They have nothing more than university level research.
> 
> 2-A missile industry second to none in this area ..they are making rockets now and playing with fuel types.
> 
> 3- An oil/gas industry: ..they have not drilled a single operational hole anywhere (test holes yes). This is such a huge industry and they can not even dream of being close to Iran (I am only talking industry not reserves). think of Iranian made sea based gas platforms and gas refinaries the size of a city Iran has built.
> 
> 4- Car industry...Closer to Iran but lagging in Engine and platform
> 
> 5- A drone Industry Iran next to US and China...they are third rate drone industry way behind Iran and Israel.
> 
> 7- Space....Iran 10 to 15 years ahead of them
> 
> And I am trying my best to be objective with them..
> Now what they are ahead of Iran...Economy..and tourist industry.
> Iranian GDP in late 1970s and early 80s was double Their GDP..Now it is almost reverse..why...answer they did run (i give credit to them) and Iran stopped running.(10 years war 40 years sanctions)..now is that bad ...my answer... yes but Iran can easily catch up..Imagine countries being engines of a car and number of cylinders represent the inherent capacity of a country's economy..They are a 4 cylinder engine running on all four for the past 40 years..
> Iran is an 8 cylinder engine running at two cylinders..so make your own conclusion..why 8 cylinder..IRAN has NO 1 Oil/gas reserves in the entire world..BOE (Barrel of Oil Equivalent) Minerals and others I do not even mention.(one estimate few years back valued those reserves at $37 *T*rillion dollars ).
> Sorry for big post but I just had to show the view of the forest from above the three lines.


You're a joke, wrong in every possible way


----------



## OldTwilight

We should have nukes and the west has to accept bit ....

All talk about negotiation with the west is bullshits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*Assad’s days are numbered*​








Clinton Says Assad's Days Are Numbered


TOKYO - U.S.




www.voanews.com













Trump administration: Assad’s days are numbered


Secretary of State Rex Tillerson said Thursday that “steps are underway” to build an international coalition to remove Syrian President Bashar al-Assad — as Pentagon officials prepared to brief Pre…




nypost.com













U.S. Officials: Assad's 'Days Are Numbered'


Syrian President Bashar Assad "is on his way out" and "the balance has shifted" in favor of his departure, senior administration officials said Thursday after President Obama issued a statement calling on the authoritarian leader to resign.




www.foxnews.com









__





Syria: France says 'days are numbered' for Bashar al-Assad's regime







www.telegraph.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Hormuz

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I don't want to prolong this topic as it has been over-discussed. But according to Solemani the battle was lost. In his Moscow meeting. Iran also had 200.000 forces in Syria fighting alongside gov't. Which means the Rebels handily beat you in the battle


 
don't talk BS inform your self before talking your propaganda BS. are on the payrole of some zionist agencies to sprend BS and troll around.









Iran's president declares end of Islamic State


Iranian President Hassan Rouhani declared the end of Islamic State on Tuesday while a senior military commander thanked the "thousands of martyrs" killed in operations organised by Iran to defeat the militant group in Syria and Iraq.




www.reuters.com





*
Major General Qassem Soleimani, a senior commander of the elite Revolutionary Guards, also said Islamic State had been defeated, in a message sent on Tuesday to Iran’s supreme leader which was published on the Guards’ news site, Sepah News.

Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei congratulated Soleimani on the defeat of Islamic State and said it was a blow against Israel, America and its allies, an allusion to Saudi Arabia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Indos said:


> That was just an experiment with hybrid fuel.
> 
> It is Turkey sounding rocket



While it does make the altitude for a sounding rocket, it is a two stage rocket with no payload.

I think we should expect a sounding rocket to be single staged to make a viable path to success.

You can buy a single stage Shahab 2 missile from Iran and remove the payload and fire it to the sky and it makes a sounding rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359815059413757955

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359815059413757955


I've even heard they are trading weapons for narcotics or weapons for money to facilitate purchase of narcotics from some of the very same actors they claim to be terrified of...


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359816219197657090
————-
*Gosh 
Getting a foreign company for simulation!!! *
*At least get help for metallurgy.*

Apply here:

*Principal Engineer – Airframe Structures.(Job Number:
00073351)
Principal Engineer – Airframe Structures *

Would you like to be a part of the indigenous multi-role combat *aircraft TFX programme**? *We currently have an exciting vacancy for an experienced Principal Engineer Airframe Structures based in Turkey Ankara.

In this role you will be responsible for leading a team of technical specialists from BAE Systems Air and Turkish Aerospace(TA) to deliver airframe structural solutions for the TF-X project, through the total lifecycle from concept to disposal, ensuring alignment and compatibility with associated projects and products through the Airframe IPTL. Specific areas of focus include Requirements Management, Integration of Structural Requirements into the Airframe to ensure that the design meets the Strength, Life, Stiffness, Weight and Environmental requirements noting that Structural Qualification/Certification of the product will include some novel materials and processes.

Your main responsibilities as a Principal Engineer – Airframe Structures will involve: 

Airframe Structural Integrity leadership across Finite Element Analysis, Stress Analysis, Durability and Damage Tolerance and Weights

Developing, in conjunction with TA, the Airframe Structural Integrity Programme within the project, developing the overall approach to structural development, qualification and certification within the multi-disciplinary Airframe and Air Vehicle Systems teams

Provide technical oversight, guidance and governance for the BAE Systems Structural Engineers deployed to Turkey

Act as Structures Discipline main point of contact within the deployed engineering team.


Your skills and qualifications:

Educated to degree level in an engineering or related discipline and professionally recognised by charter by an appropriate engineering body

Structural Design, Multi-disciplinary Optimisation and Structures Trade Studies

Stress Analysis of composite and metallic parts

Sizing of parts to meet structural, flight load and aeroelastic criteria

Classification and analysis of parts to satisfy Durability and Damage Tolerance criteria

Development of mass accounting and control processes including the review of Mass budgets

Structural dynamics of airframes, flying surfaces, installed systems and stores

Review and setting of Environmental Criteria and the subsequent clearance of Subsystems installations from a structural perspective

Development of routes to qualification, clearance and airworthiness, including building block generation of test evidence

Structures Technical Reviews to address major structural layout decisions and release of parts including, long-lead items, forgings machinings and composite forms

Team leadership and management
Location: Turkey, Ankara
Grade: GG12
Salary: Competitive
BAE Systems

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359815059413757955




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359826833164939264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359816219197657090
> ————-
> *Gosh
> Getting a foreign company for simulation!!! *
> *At least get help for metallurgy.*
> 
> Apply here:
> 
> *Principal Engineer – Airframe Structures.(Job Number:
> 00073351)
> Principal Engineer – Airframe Structures *
> 
> Would you like to be a part of the indigenous multi-role combat *aircraft TFX programme**? *We currently have an exciting vacancy for an experienced Principal Engineer Airframe Structures based in Turkey Ankara.
> 
> In this role you will be responsible for leading a team of technical specialists from BAE Systems Air and Turkish Aerospace(TA) to deliver airframe structural solutions for the TF-X project, through the total lifecycle from concept to disposal, ensuring alignment and compatibility with associated projects and products through the Airframe IPTL. Specific areas of focus include Requirements Management, Integration of Structural Requirements into the Airframe to ensure that the design meets the Strength, Life, Stiffness, Weight and Environmental requirements noting that Structural Qualification/Certification of the product will include some novel materials and processes.
> 
> Your main responsibilities as a Principal Engineer – Airframe Structures will involve:
> 
> Airframe Structural Integrity leadership across Finite Element Analysis, Stress Analysis, Durability and Damage Tolerance and Weights
> 
> Developing, in conjunction with TA, the Airframe Structural Integrity Programme within the project, developing the overall approach to structural development, qualification and certification within the multi-disciplinary Airframe and Air Vehicle Systems teams
> 
> Provide technical oversight, guidance and governance for the BAE Systems Structural Engineers deployed to Turkey
> 
> Act as Structures Discipline main point of contact within the deployed engineering team.
> 
> 
> Your skills and qualifications:
> 
> Educated to degree level in an engineering or related discipline and professionally recognised by charter by an appropriate engineering body
> 
> Structural Design, Multi-disciplinary Optimisation and Structures Trade Studies
> 
> Stress Analysis of composite and metallic parts
> 
> Sizing of parts to meet structural, flight load and aeroelastic criteria
> 
> Classification and analysis of parts to satisfy Durability and Damage Tolerance criteria
> 
> Development of mass accounting and control processes including the review of Mass budgets
> 
> Structural dynamics of airframes, flying surfaces, installed systems and stores
> 
> Review and setting of Environmental Criteria and the subsequent clearance of Subsystems installations from a structural perspective
> 
> Development of routes to qualification, clearance and airworthiness, including building block generation of test evidence
> 
> Structures Technical Reviews to address major structural layout decisions and release of parts including, long-lead items, forgings machinings and composite forms
> 
> Team leadership and management
> Location: Turkey, Ankara
> Grade: GG12
> Salary: Competitive
> BAE Systems


They have a good Tourist industry so they learned the value of good PR...they use this skill now on their other products so that is what you get empty shells but lots of exposure...Iran on the other hand has the real products but has no skills on PR...one of the negative points when a country get isolated.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Now they're even talking about only partially activating the S-400 since they badly need spare parts for the F-16's, drones and their tank project is stuck in the mud without vital foreign components. The S-400, they still don't even have the algorithms from the Russians. Their nuclear program, the Russians will build them several reactors in a 5 years or so however all the fissile material will be handled by Russian technicians/experts.

Talk is cheap, real progress is extremely difficult and can only be achieved through extensive, focused effort, which naturally requires trial and error. Look at the North Koreans. How many times did their missile tests fail ? They were laughed at repeatedly. Now they're a nuclear armed nation that can hit any city in the contenental US. Or like the UAE, with enough money you can buy whatever you want and just put a stamp on it. It's the difference between buying a chocolate bar or buying cocoa seeds.

Saudi's have the 5th largest military budget on earth, just below Russia. When the war in Yemen started a 5+ years ago they were ranting about victory within just a few weeks. Now look at them. They've basically lost against a lightly armed, but highly motivated Yemeni militia. 



aryobarzan said:


> They have a good Tourist industry so they learned the value of good PR...they use this skill now on their other products so that is what you get empty shells but lots of exposure...Iran on the other hand has the real products but has no skills on PR...one of the negative points when a country get isolated.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Now they're even talking about only partially activating the S-400 since they badly need spare parts for the F-16's, drones and their tank project is stuck in the mud without vital foreign components. The S-400, they still don't even have the algorithms from the Russians. Their nuclear program, the Russians will build them several reactors in a 5 years or so however all the fissile material will be handled by Russian technicians/experts.
> 
> Talk is cheap, real progress is extremely difficult and can only be achieved through extensive, focused effort, which naturally requires trial and error. Look at the North Koreans. How many times did their missile tests fail ? They were laughed at repeatedly. Now they're a nuclear armed nation that can hit any city in the contenental US. Or like the UAE, with enough money you can buy whatever you want and just put a stamp on it. It's the difference between buying a chocolate bar or buying cocoa seeds.
> 
> Saudi's have the 5th largest military budget on earth, just below Russia. When the war in Yemen started a 5+ years ago they were ranting about victory within just a few weeks. Now look at them. They've basically lost against a lightly armed, but highly motivated Yemeni militia.



They are facing a double standard because they want to be their own boss. The same double standard Iran met.

Greece bought S300 and never faced any resistance. UAE buys stuff from NK and gets no resistance.

I give them credit for trying to be their own boss. Only on that case they can join wars such as Karabak and Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Yemen's Houthi rebels launch attack on civilian plane in Saudi Arabia


Yemen’s Houthi rebels on Wednesday targeted Abha International Airport in southwestern Saudi Arabia, causing a civilian plane on the tarmac to catch fire, the kingdom's state television reported, an…




www.france24.com













China bans BBC World News for content ‘violation’


The move follows BBC report detailing accounts of alleged torture and sexual violence against Uighur women.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

They're trying and I will give them credit for that, however now are at a vital crossroads. To use a metaphor, they just reached the summit and are seriously having second thoughts as fatigue begins to set in. It seems pretty likely from their rhetoric that they're going to compromise and stop halfway.

All of their victories are only partial as well and were extremely costly. All were conducted against militias and ethnic groups who were seriously outgunned and outmatched with the Turkish side having every conceivable advantage. Even then they sustained high casualty rates and were embarrassed on several occasions.

Against a similarly sized nation like Iran or Egypt with decent military forces ? I don't see them having long term success. Look at how the UAE/Egypt used Rafale jets at Watiya to destroy 3 of their air defense units. That was a warning by Sisi regarding his red line, Sirte. After that they backed down.

Limited, small scale operations against ethnic groups and lightly armed militias is one thing. Fighting an entire nation with an organized military force is another matter entirely.



Shawnee said:


> They are facing a double standard because they want to be their own boss. The same double standard Iran met.
> 
> Greece bought S300 and never faced any resistance. UAE buys stuff from NK and gets no resistance.
> 
> I give them credit for trying to be their own boss. Only on that case they can join wars such as Karabak and Libya.


Btw Greece did face some resistance from Europeans/NATO, which is why they had to compromise in the end with the S-300. If you read this article it touches on the subject.









Analysis: Turkey’s new S-400 proposal offers olive branch to US


Ankara indicates it may be willing to compromise on the Russian air defence system that strained ties with the US.




www.aljazeera.com





This article goes over how they're facing issues sourcing parts for their ambitious weapons programs, specifically the Altay.









Turkey in talks with South Korea to salvage Altay tank program


A source with knowledge of Turkey's Altay program has told Defense News that the country is negotiating with a South Korean firm in an attempt to recover the struggling project.




www.defensenews.com







Shawnee said:


> They are facing a double standard because they want to be their own boss. The same double standard Iran met.
> 
> Greece bought S300 and never faced any resistance. UAE buys stuff from NK and gets no resistance.
> 
> I give them credit for trying to be their own boss. Only on that case they can join wars such as Karabak and Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Iranian Mohajer-4 among 6 aircrafts spotted in Syria's Idlib region recently. Some say Russia is allowing Hmeimim/Khemeimim airbase in Latakia to be used for their deployment. This could explain why that airbase came under attack recently. However the attack failed without causing any damage. That specific airbase is protected by the S-400, not export versions either, Russian military S-400 batteries, which are pretty formidable. There have been more lots of attacks launched on Khemeimim over the years, however from what I've heard, none have ever been successful









4 aircraft were detected flying in the skies of Idlib from four countries. Turkey, Russia, U.S., Iran Idlib, Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


4 aircraft were detected flying in the skies of Idlib from four countries. Turkey, Russia, U.S., Iran. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359930792428855304

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iran starts COVID-19 vaccinations with Sputnik V


President Rouhani says he is ready to be vaccinated to show that any shot officially approved in Iran is trustworthy.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

That "Mojaher-4" sure looks like an IAI Heron (possibly Turkish Heron) to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sha ah

There are a few different varieties of Heron and Mohajer-4 and they do look similar in some regards. However the little picture on twitter claiming to be a Mohajer-4 in Syria appears to have an antenna sticking out the top near the front end, just like the Heron, so there's a good chance you're right. 

Syrian's do deploy Iranian drones though, that's for sure. If they were smart, they would invest more heavily in drones, even smaller drones for frontline use. Iran has such a large variety for basically any situation, from small, kamikazi, to large high end variants. The economic limitations are probably preventing the Syrians from seriously expanding their arsenal. In some cases, Syrians would rather just use their old Sukhois to strike targets since they already have them available.



Bahram Esfandiari said:


> That "Mojaher-4" sure looks like an IAI Heron (possibly Turkish Heron) to me.
> View attachment 715543

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I'm sure many of you have heard that the Chinese Sinovac vaccine seems to be much less effective than European/American/Russian variants. Figures in Brazil show 50.4% efficacy rates. However Turkey has stated that it's over 90% effective but Indonesia has claimed 65.3%. Supposedly the Sinopharm vaccine seems to be more promising. The Iranian vaccines should also be decent since they took a while to produce and were not rushed out as quickly, but only time will tell. I don't usually trust BBC too much and they've even been banned in China, however these numbers have been widely reported. In any case it seems that Iran has made the right choice going with Russia.









Covid: What do we know about China's coronavirus vaccines?


Sinovac and Sinopharm's jabs are yet to finish final trials, but are already being shipped overseas.



www.bbc.com





*How effective is it?*
It's hard to say at this point in time.
One Chinese study published in scientific journal The Lancet, only has information from the first and second phase trials of CoronaVac in China.

Zhu Fengcai, one of the paper's authors, said those results - based on 144 participants in the phase one trial and 600 in the phase two trial - meant the vaccine was "suitable for emergency use".
CoronaVac has been undergoing phase three trials in various countries. Interim data from late-stage trials in Turkey and Indonesia showed that the vaccine was 91.25% and 65.3% effective respectively.
Researchers in Brazil initially said it was 78% effective in their clinical trials, but in January 2021 revised that figure to 50.4% after including more data in their calculations. Earlier in November, their trials were briefly halted after the reported death of a volunteer, but resumed after the death was found to have no links to the vaccine.
Sinovac has been approved for emergency use in high-risk groups in China since July.
In September, Mr Yin of Sinovac said tests were performed on more than 1,000 volunteers, of which "some only showed minor fatigue or discomfort… no more than 5%".

*What about the Sinopharm vaccine?*
Sinopharm, a Chinese state-owned company, is developing two Covid-19 vaccines, which, like Sinovac are also inactivated vaccines that work in a similar way.

Sinopharm announced on 30 December that phase three trials of the vaccine showed that it was 79% effective - lower than that of Pfizer and Moderna.
However, the United Arab Emirates, which approved a Sinopharm vaccine earlier this month, said the vaccine was 86% effective, according to interim results of its phase three trial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> That "Mojaher-4" sure looks like an IAI Heron (possibly Turkish Heron) to me.
> View attachment 715543


No,its a lot smaller and the tail planes are square,its one of these,an israeli Searcher




The russians went and cheated iran over the s300 deal just so the israelis would sell them these little toys. Stupid fvcking russians......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## serenity

Sineva said:


> No,its a lot smaller and the tail planes are square,its one of these,an israeli Searcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The russians went and cheated iran over the s300 deal just so the israelis would sell them these little toys. Stupid fvcking russians......



They bought those Israel drones in exchange for not selling S-300 to Iran? I thought Iran had S-300 for a long time and got similar missiles already?


----------



## Arian

serenity said:


> They bought those Israel drones in exchange for not selling S-300 to Iran? I thought Iran had S-300 for a long time and got similar missiles already?


We signed the S300 deal in 2007 and it was delivered in 2015. He is talking about the Russian delay in fulfilling the deal.


----------



## aryobarzan

@serenity since you mentioned it..and important for China too.

Few years later (after Israeli deal) Putin came to Iran and went directly to Supreme Leader's office straight from the airport and sat besides him and said Russia will never do this kind of stupid things to allies again (withholding military deliveries and voting against them in the security council). Since then he has kept his words and his support of Syria and Iran indicates that he now understands Empires long term plans for Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Sineva said:


> No,its a lot smaller and the tail planes are square,its one of these,an israeli Searcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The russians went and cheated iran over the s300 deal just so the israelis would sell them these little toys. Stupid fvcking russians......



Thank You for the correction. So that is a Russian UAV above Idlib, not Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Thank You for the correction. Since the Searcher was never exported to Turkey then that means that Israel is also flying UAVs over Edlib. Gee I wonder if they are doing areal reconnaissance on behalf of the "jihadis"?


They probably are ..Israel's proxy army in Syria is also called IDF (Israeli Decapitating Forces)..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> They probably are ..Israel's proxy army in Syria is also called IDF (Israeli Decapitating Forces)..lol


Russia is a known operator of the Searcher UAV so chances are that it is Russian.


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> Now they're even talking about only partially activating the S-400 since they badly need spare parts for the F-16's, drones and their tank project is stuck in the mud without vital foreign components. The S-400, they still don't even have the algorithms from the Russians.


PLEASE also dont forget that TUrkey also invested time, effort and money into the F-35 program only for US to kick Turkey out of it entirely and permanently.

Good post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sanel1412

I am not sure some people understand here that it is not up to Iran to declare war to Israel in Syrian and Iraq name, and responding from their teritory would be exactly that, I hear many times Iranian military and civilian leaders repeating this, basicly if any of these countries end up in war with Israel because of Iran, that would be huge mistake and counter productive... At the end no country would invite Iran and allowed Iran military presence if Iran is firing missiles every two days from their teritory to Israel... And 97% of Israel claims are pure BS and propaganda, every succesfull Israel military action they recorded and showed publicly one hour later... 97% of their claims are simple BS, and most of the time they actualy target Syrian air dedense assets...In some attacks they hit Iranian backed troops and even Hezbollah but it is up to Syria and Iraq to decide when there will be response from their teritory, Iran can do some low level response on its own but I think it is general agreement between Iran-Syria that it is up to Syria to decide when will be major response and if it will be in first place. Iran has strategic goals in Syria, and it is not to start war now, that would be very stupid... Greatest blow to Isreal would be if Syria is liberated

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Shawnee

ما اینجا حرص توربوفن میخوریم و اقایون حوزه و فرهنگ حرص رقص مردم رو

اصولا سه بار به غلط کردن و گه خوردن انداختن یه
بچه شده امضای اقایون
-----------

در مورد نامداری قضیه فرق داشت و تا حدودی توجیه داشت و سایت قمار بازی راه انداخته بود
و چند باری به گه خوردن افتاد و به هفت جدش خندید

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359526360071483394
Here, Morell cites Normal Roule. Norman Roule is an old analyst on Iran and a harsh critic as well.

One wonders how similar the two are. If Blinken or Biden share 50% thought process with Roule, you may conclude the JCPOA is dead dead.

Likes of Khamenei and Normal Roule will never make deals. Wars yes but deals no. Not even a tactical deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

دومین حادثه برای اسلام قلعه طی یک ماه
بار اخر حمله طالبان​


----------



## PeaceGen

Cthulhu said:


> Lol, This mentally challenged chubby a$$ Dutchman here actually thinks he can whoop a$$ with his "LETHAL cheetah kungfu".


lemme explain what i said earlier : cheetah kung fu is a civilian application of that lethal kung fu style i once learned. it's designed to stay out of prison cells after civilian disputes, not to kill people in self defense or actions of war.
in other words, it's designed for the relatively safe streets of western societies.

also, you showed the most gentle of videos in the video series, all in a futile attempt to derail or ridicule me.

and btw, i'm not always cubby.. depends on how much fat-burning excercise i got in during the previous months..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

(886) چرا اپوزسیون ایران از رسیدن ماهواره اماراتی (ژاپنی آمریکایی) تا این حد ذوق کرد؟+سواد رسانه! - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

(886) کیف کنید ایرانیان مبتکر هستند، و روحانی سرانجام عذرخواهی می کد_پروین_زمانی - YouTube

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*طبق این آمار که به صورت اینفوگرافیک آماده شده است، مادران در استانهای «سیستان و بلوچستان»، «خراسان جنوبی» و «خوزستان» در سال ۱۳۹۸ بیشترین فرزند و مادران در استانهای «گیلان»، «البرز»، «مازندران»، «سمنان»، «تهران» و «مرکزی» کمترین فرزند را به دنیا آورده‌اند.*

به این ترتیب مادران در ۲۵درصد کشور کمتر از نرخ جانشینی، فرزندآوری دارند و از ۳۱استان تنها سه استان بیشتر از حد جایگزینی بچه‌دار می‌شوند.

در این اینفوگرافیک میزان فرزندآوری هر مادر به تفکیک هر استان مشخص شده است. میزان فرزندآوری کل در کشور به ازای هر زن در سن باروری ۱.۷ فرزند است.







——-
*با این وضعیت باید خودمون رو برای ایرانی چهل میلیونی اماده کنیم که نیمی شیعه و نیمی اهل سنت هستند

سیاست خارجی فعلی رو نمیشه در ایرانی با پنجاه درصد اهل سنت پیاده کرد. به مرور باید رابطه با حزب الله و شیعیان عراق و اسد کم بشه و با عربها زیاد بشه تا متناسب با تغییرات جمعیتی ما باشه

باید نحوه تقسیم قدرت رو شفافتر و به نفع اهل سنت کنیم

ایا ایران متکثر شبیه لبنان خواهد بود یا سوییس. انشاالله سوییس

با توجه به عدم باروری قشر تحصیل کرده و باهوش کشور باید اماده ایرانی کودن تر هم باشیم

ایا برنامه بلندمدت ایران متناسب با ظرفیت جمعیتی و هوشی آیندگان ما هست یا بلند پروازی میکنیم*
@Hack-Hook​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> *طبق این آمار که به صورت اینفوگرافیک آماده شده است، مادران در استانهای «سیستان و بلوچستان»، «خراسان جنوبی» و «خوزستان» در سال ۱۳۹۸ بیشترین فرزند و مادران در استانهای «گیلان»، «البرز»، «مازندران»، «سمنان»، «تهران» و «مرکزی» کمترین فرزند را به دنیا آورده‌اند.*
> 
> به این ترتیب مادران در ۲۵درصد کشور کمتر از نرخ جانشینی، فرزندآوری دارند و از ۳۱استان تنها سه استان بیشتر از حد جایگزینی بچه‌دار می‌شوند.
> 
> در این اینفوگرافیک میزان فرزندآوری هر مادر به تفکیک هر استان مشخص شده است. میزان فرزندآوری کل در کشور به ازای هر زن در سن باروری ۱.۷ فرزند است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ——-
> *با این وضعیت باید خودمون رو برای ایرانی چهل میلیونی اماده کنیم که نیمی شیعه و نیمی اهل سنت هستند
> 
> سیاست خارجی فعلی رو نمیشه در ایرانی با پنجاه درصد اهل سنت پیاده کرد. به مرور باید رابطه با حزب الله و شیعیان عراق و اسد کم بشه و با عربها زیاد بشه تا متناسب با تغییرات جمعیتی ما باشه
> 
> باید نحوه تقسیم قدرت رو شفافتر و به نفع اهل سنت کنیم
> 
> ایا ایران متکثر شبیه لبنان خواهد بود یا سوییس. انشاالله سوییس
> 
> با توجه به عدم باروری قشر تحصیل کرده و باهوش کشور باید اماده ایرانی کودن تر هم باشیم
> 
> ایا بارنامه بلندمدت ایران متناسب با ظرفیت جمعیتی و هوشی ما هست یا بلند پروازی میکنیم*
> @Hack-Hook​


باز یه سری برگردن بگن مشکل اقتصادی دلیل کم فرزند آوری هست! نقشه به خوبی نشون می ده که دقیقاً عکس این داستان درست هست و شهرستان های مذهبی و کم درآمد بیشتر بچه دارن و شهرستان های پردرآمد اما با فرهنگ بیشتر جهانی شده کمتر بچه دارن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> باز یه سری برگردن بگن مشکل اقتصادی دلیل کم فرزند آوری هست! نقشه به خوبی نشون می ده که دقیقاً عکس این داستان درست هست و شهرستان های مذهبی و کم درآمد بیشتر بچه دارن و شهرستان های پردرآمد اما با فرهنگ بیشتر جهانی شده کمتر بچه دارن



ارین جان
جای دوری نریم
این دیگه غنی سازی نیست که بیخبر باشیم
رفقای من هر چی پولدارتر کم بچه تر
بچه سخته

راهکار هم زیاد داره
کاهش مالیات فرزند دوم و بیشتر در استانهای مرکزی کشور
معافیت سربازی و امکانات اضافی برای پر فرزندان
منوط کردن رتبه گیری اساتید و کارمندان و نظامیان به داشتن فرزند
مالیات بر افراد بالای سی سال مجرد و بی فرزندکه تمکن مالی دارند یا تحصیلات بالا دارند

البته فقط در استانهای در معرض نابودی​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> ارین جان
> جای دوری نریم
> این دیگه غنی سازی نیست که بیخبر باشیم
> رفقای من هر چی پولدارتر کم بچه تر
> بچه سخته
> 
> راهکار هم زیاد داره
> کاهش مالیات فرزند دوم و بیشتر در استانهای مرکزی کشور
> معافیت سربازی و امکانات اضافی برای پر فرزندان
> منوط کردن رتبه گیری اساتید و کارمندان و نظامیان به داشتن فرزند
> مالیات بر افراد بالای سی سال مجرد و بی فرزندکه تمکن مالی دارند یا تحصیلات بالا دارند​


من افرادی رو می شناسم در تهران با درآمدهای بالای 20 میلیون در ماه که حتی ازدواج هم نمی خوان بکنند، بچه جای خود

یکی از دلایلش این هست که با دگرگونی فرهنگی در شهرهای بزرگ، قوانین ازدواج ایران دیگه خیلی دست و پا گیر هست و چون گره اش زدن به شریعت داستان شده و انگیزه خیلی از جوانان برای ازدواج رو گرفته

اونهایی هم که ازدواج می کنند با هزار ترس و لرز ازدواج می کنند. الان جدیداً بری دفترخونه ها بهت یه اکسل می دن درباره حق و حقوقی که زن و مرد باید توافق کنند سرش که خارج از قانون باشه. مثل حق طلاق و حضانت و هزارتا چیز دیگه

انقدر داستان پیچیده شده که کسی دیگه جرأت ازدواج کردن رو نداره

مالیات راهش نیست. ما نیاز داریم قوانین ازدواج در کشور رو کم کم درست کنیم و در کنارش مشوق برای ازدواج بذاریم و بپذیریم که نمی شه با شهرهایی مانند تهران و اصفهان و تبریز و شیراز و رشت و اینها مانند جاهای دیگه برخورد کرد. حتی یارانه باید به نظر من استان به استان فرق کنه. هزینه زندگی تو تهران چند برابر هزینه زندگی تو زاهدان هست. باید واقع بین بود. می دونی چقدر پسر جوون هستند که به خاطر مهریه تو زندان هستند؟ یا چقدر زن و شوهر جوون هستند که هر روز دعوا دارن اما مرد راضی به طلاق نیست؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Arian said:


> من افرادی رو می شناسم در تهران با درآمدهای بالای 20 میلیون در ماه که حتی ازدواج هم نمی خوان بکنند، بچه جای خود
> 
> یکی از دلایلش این هست که با دگرگونی فرهنگی در شهرهای بزرگ، قوانین ازدواج ایران دیگه خیلی دست و پا گیر هست و چون گره اش زدن به شریعت داستان شده و انگیزه خیلی از جوانان برای ازدواج رو گرفته
> 
> اونهایی هم که ازدواج می کنند با هزار ترس و لرز ازدواج می کنند. الان جدیداً بری دفترخونه ها بهت یه اکسل می دن درباره حق و حقوقی که زن و مرد باید توافق کنند سرش که خارج از قانون باشه. مثل حق طلاق و حضانت و هزارتا چیز دیگه
> 
> انقدر داستان پیچیده شده که کسی دیگه جرأت ازدواج کردن رو نداره
> 
> مالیات راهش نیست. ما نیاز داریم قوانین ازدواج در کشور رو کم کم درست کنیم و در کنارش مشوق برای ازدواج بذاریم و بپذیریم که نمی شه با شهرهایی مانند تهران و اصفهان و تبریز و شیراز و رشت و اینها مانند جاهای دیگه برخورد کرد. حتی یارانه باید به نظر من استان به استان فرق کنه. هزینه زندگی تو تهران چند برابر هزینه زندگی تو زاهدان هست. باید واقع بین بود. می دونی چقدر پسر جوون هستند که به خاطر مهریه تو زندان هستند؟ یا چقدر زن و شوهر جوون هستند که هر روز دعوا دارن اما مرد راضی به طلاق نیست؟​


برای کشوری مثل ایران دموکراسی شم هست .


مثلا به خاطر فشار فمنیست های لیبرال ، تمام تلاش ها برای اصلاح قانون مهریه، بی ثمر مونده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

OldTwilight said:


> برای کشوری مثل ایران دموکراسی شم هست .
> 
> 
> مثلا به خاطر فشار فمنیست های لیبرال ، تمام تلاش ها برای اصلاح قانون مهریه، بی ثمر مونده


به نظر من چون قوانین ازدواج در ایران رو گره زدن به دین، تغییر دادنشون خیلی سخت شده و کسی حتی جرأت نداره راجع به تغییرش حرف بزنه وگرنه ایران یکی از کشورهایی هست که فمنیست ها توش کمترین اثر رو دارن

ما نیاز داریم قوانینی داشته باشیم که با دگرگونی های اجتماعی در کشور همخونی داشته باشه. امروز دیگه نمی شه با همون سنت ها و باورهای 40 سال گذشته ازدواج کرد. نسل جدید چنین چیزهایی رو نمی پذیره و زیربار نمی ره و اگه اینطوری پیش بره روز به روز بدتر می شه و خزانه ژنتیکی و فرهنگ ایرانی امروزی ما به خطر می افته

وقتی بیشتر زادآوری در شهرهایی باشه که امکان پرورش کودک رو به درستی و با امکانات خوب و مناسب ندارن، نباید انتظار داشته باشیم نسل آینده ما نسل درخشانی باشه​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> *طبق این آمار که به صورت اینفوگرافیک آماده شده است، مادران در استانهای «سیستان و بلوچستان»، «خراسان جنوبی» و «خوزستان» در سال ۱۳۹۸ بیشترین فرزند و مادران در استانهای «گیلان»، «البرز»، «مازندران»، «سمنان»، «تهران» و «مرکزی» کمترین فرزند را به دنیا آورده‌اند.*
> 
> به این ترتیب مادران در ۲۵درصد کشور کمتر از نرخ جانشینی، فرزندآوری دارند و از ۳۱استان تنها سه استان بیشتر از حد جایگزینی بچه‌دار می‌شوند.
> 
> در این اینفوگرافیک میزان فرزندآوری هر مادر به تفکیک هر استان مشخص شده است. میزان فرزندآوری کل در کشور به ازای هر زن در سن باروری ۱.۷ فرزند است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ——-
> *با این وضعیت باید خودمون رو برای ایرانی چهل میلیونی اماده کنیم که نیمی شیعه و نیمی اهل سنت هستند
> 
> سیاست خارجی فعلی رو نمیشه در ایرانی با پنجاه درصد اهل سنت پیاده کرد. به مرور باید رابطه با حزب الله و شیعیان عراق و اسد کم بشه و با عربها زیاد بشه تا متناسب با تغییرات جمعیتی ما باشه
> 
> باید نحوه تقسیم قدرت رو شفافتر و به نفع اهل سنت کنیم
> 
> ایا ایران متکثر شبیه لبنان خواهد بود یا سوییس. انشاالله سوییس
> 
> با توجه به عدم باروری قشر تحصیل کرده و باهوش کشور باید اماده ایرانی کودن تر هم باشیم
> 
> ایا برنامه بلندمدت ایران متناسب با ظرفیت جمعیتی و هوشی آیندگان ما هست یا بلند پروازی میکنیم*
> @Hack-Hook​


increase the education in those area and the problem will be solved and by the way Lebanese are also Arab and our foreign policy don't have anything to do with Shia or Sunni.

by the way solve the problems I mentioned here times and times and then the people may be more willing to have children


Shawnee said:


> ارین جان
> جای دوری نریم
> این دیگه غنی سازی نیست که بیخبر باشیم
> رفقای من هر چی پولدارتر کم بچه تر
> بچه سخته
> 
> راهکار هم زیاد داره
> کاهش مالیات فرزند دوم و بیشتر در استانهای مرکزی کشور
> معافیت سربازی و امکانات اضافی برای پر فرزندان
> منوط کردن رتبه گیری اساتید و کارمندان و نظامیان به داشتن فرزند
> مالیات بر افراد بالای سی سال مجرد و بی فرزندکه تمکن مالی دارند یا تحصیلات بالا دارند
> 
> البته فقط در استانهای در معرض نابودی​


you do that and the ones who still stayed will leave .


OldTwilight said:


> برای کشوری مثل ایران دموکراسی شم هست .
> 
> 
> مثلا به خاطر فشار فمنیست های لیبرال ، تمام تلاش ها برای اصلاح قانون مهریه، بی ثمر مونده


more for the pressure of religious peoples


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359146357223751682
عرب ها چتر اتمی بسشونه
ممکنه مقداری اختیار هم بهشون بدن ابروشون حفظ شه مشابه فضاپیمای امارات
اما دکمه اصلی دست اقاشون میمونه

نمیتونن مخفیانه بسازن چون خیلی کنترلشون اسونه و قدرت مانور ندارن 
به همین دلیل هم نمیتونن مخفیانه 
بخرن
پاکستان هم چنین ریسکی نمیکنه
——————-

با تووییت جناب ریحانی مخالفم
بمبی که میگن هشتاد تن وزن داره
تحفه ای نیست و زمان ترومن تست شده

بمب یک چهارم تنی کره شمالی شش برابر این قدرت داره
یعنی صد و هشتاد بار موثر تر


کره شمالی هر دو مسیر رو داره
نمیدونم این بحث که کره شمالی مسیر اورانیومی نداره از کجا اومده
و مرتب تکرار میشه
مگه میشه بدون دانش شکافت به اینجا رسید


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361030070580760577

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Access any radio station in the world. An amazing website that allows you to connect to radio stations everywhere in the world. Oddly enough ,their is non in Iran (except for Sarzeh and Isfahan, Iran )

Simply move the crosshair onto any green dot you see.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Israel hit Damascus. Six hours later Houthis hit Jeddah and Abha airports.

First attack on Jeddah airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> Israel hit Damascus. Six hours later Houthis hit Jeddah and Abha airports.
> 
> First attack on Jeddah airport.


At least now Syrians can predict when Israelis are coming to hit !!!..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> At least now Syrians can predict when Israelis are coming to hit !!!..


How?


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Shawnee said:


> Israel hit Damascus. Six hours later San'aa was hit.



the drones were shout down. It is now the 5th day they made the same claim but San'aa was hit with several airstrikes from fighter jet. The primitive drones are finding hard to penetrate Yemen gov't space they have lost close to 10.000 at this point. 

Damascus was hit and hours later San'aa was hit. No other areas except these two were stroke

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> the drones were shout down. It is now the 5th day they made the same claim but San'aa was hit with several airstrikes from fighter jet. The primitive drones are finding hard to penetrate Yemen gov't space they have lost close to 10.000 at this point.
> 
> Damascus was hit and hours later San'aa was hit. No other areas except these two were stroke



Your profile says you are in early 20s and it does sound like it.

Yeah. I believe everything that comes out of KSA media. 10000 cheap drones were hit by 10000 Saudi patriot missiles. You just bankrupted the whole KSA.

Oh wait.
KSA uses 2-4 missiles per drone. So 20000-40000 Patriot missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Shawnee said:


> Your profile says you are in early 20s and it does sound like it.
> 
> Yeah. I believe everything that comes out of KSA media. 10000 cheap drones were hit by 10000 Saudi patriot missiles. You just bankrupted the whole KSA.
> 
> Oh wait.
> KSA uses 2-4 missiles per drone. So 20000-40000 Patriot missiles.



Don't be an illiterate you don't need patriot to down a primitive drone. Yemen Gov't doesn't have Patriot they still down them on daily basis. Made an advance on them in Marib

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Don't be an illiterate you don't need patriot to down a primitive drone. Yemen Gov't doesn't have Patriot they still down them on daily basis. Made an advance on them in Marib




I tried to find you a source that you cannot deny about patriots batteries inside Yemen. 









Saudi-Led Coalition Intercepts Houthi Missile Over Marib


Arab coalition air defenses intercepted on Sunday a ballistic missile fired by Houthis on the Yemeni northeastern governorate of Marib, the Yemeni internationally-recognized government's army reported. "The Patriot system has intercepted a ballistic




english.aawsat.com





Saudi media did not tell you guys, Houthis hit the King palace in Riyadh. Did they? 
Read it in WSJ. It is interesting.

Finally, KSA should use the UN initiative to bring peace to Yemen and cut down civilian casualties and their own war expense.

Adios and best of luck. This is my last comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Shawnee said:


> I tried to find you a source that you cannot deny about patriots batteries inside Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi-Led Coalition Intercepts Houthi Missile Over Marib
> 
> 
> Arab coalition air defenses intercepted on Sunday a ballistic missile fired by Houthis on the Yemeni northeastern governorate of Marib, the Yemeni internationally-recognized government's army reported. "The Patriot system has intercepted a ballistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.aawsat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi media did not tell you guys, Houthis hit the King palace in Riyadh. Did they?
> Read it in WSJ. It is interesting.
> 
> Finally, KSA should use the UN initiative to bring peace to Yemen and cut down civilian casualties and their own war expense.
> 
> Adios and best of luck. This is my last comment.



Why not just claim we send a missile into past and stroke Ganghis Khans army in 1200s before invading china.

You brought sources that may not even be related to each other but either way you don't need patriots for primitive drones.

Saudi has refused to stop it nor accept any UN initiative.

*Saudi Arabia will continue to treat Houthis as terrorists, says Saudi UN representative:*


Saudi Arabia will continue to treat Yemen's Houthis as a terrorist organisation despite a US decision to lift the designation on the group, according to the kingdom's permanent representative to the United Nations, _Reuters _reported.

There has been no other official response from Riyadh to the announcement on Friday by US Secretary of State Antony Blinken on Friday that Washington would, effective Feb. 16, lift the terrorist group designation.

"Despite this, we will still deal with the Houthi militia as a terrorist organisation and address its threats with military action," Abdullah Al-Muallami, told Saudi-owned Asharq News in remarks retweeted by the kingdom's UN mission on Saturday.









Saudi Arabia will continue to treat Houthis as terrorists, says Saudi UN representative


Saudi Arabia will continue to treat Yemen's Houthis as a terrorist organisation despite a US decision to lift the designation on the group, according to the kingdom's permanent representative to the U...



www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## Muhammed45

General Soleimani in Gaza military parade ❤️

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## Shawnee

Reports that the Houthis have captured Marib Dam,with Massive Civilian Exodus from Marib City Marib - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Reports that the Houthis have captured Marib Dam,with Massive Civilian Exodus from Marib City. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361360306350546949——-
Flight trackers online data show disruption of flights in Abha, Jeddah and also Riadh.








Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Shawnee said:


> Reports that the Houthis have captured Marib Dam,with Massive Civilian Exodus from Marib City Marib - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Reports that the Houthis have captured Marib Dam,with Massive Civilian Exodus from Marib City. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361360306350546949——-
> Flight trackers online data show disruption of flights in Abha, Jeddah and also Riadh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24
> 
> 
> The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flightradar24.com



Lmao. man i don't know why you would lie this much and what is there to gain.

the flight trackers you posted is contradicting you completely in fact the only place with air-travel ban is imposed by the saudis is the one over Yemen while air-traffic buzzing over saudi skylines






Try to check your own stuff before posting them. never go full retard


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361389330758041600
—————
KSA twitter accounts report resumption of traffic in Jeddah and Riadh. They confirm it was halted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361363739560325120—

In a different account, Irbil airport is reportedly hit!! Not officially confirmed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361386200465092613


https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/Erbil?src=hashtag_click



Update: Now officials confirmed it.

The situation in Sinjar stays volatile.

Hot 24 hours starting with Damascus.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Shawnee said:


> —
> 
> In a different account, Irbil airport is reportedly hit!! Not officially confirmed.
> 
> The situation in Sinjar stays volatile.
> 
> Hot 24 hours starting with Damascus.



 I give up on you. You have now outdone yourself. Posting from your own twitter whatever


----------



## Stryker1982

Iraqi Airspace virtually empty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Stryker1982 said:


> Access any radio station in the world. An amazing website that allows you to connect to radio stations everywhere in the world. Oddly enough ,their is non in Iran (except for Sarzeh and Isfahan, Iran )
> 
> Simply move the crosshair onto any green dot you see.



Forgot to add the link to this Whoops:









Radio Garden


Explore live radio by rotating the globe.




radio.garden


----------



## Arian

* کمک نظامی چین به عربستان، برای موازنه قدرت میان ریاض و تهران  * 
در سالهای اخیر، رسانه های غربی گزارش هایی از نقش چین در پیشرفت ظرفیتهای سعودی در ساخت و توسعه موشکهای بالستیک دور برد، ارائه داده اند. به گزارش شبکه «سی ان ان» ریاض نوعی تکنولوژی از چین خریداری کرده تا بتواند به کمک آن زرادخانه خود را در چارچوب موازنه قوا با ایران، تقویت کند. سلاح های چینی و خطرات آن، مناقشه هایی را در واشنگتن به راه انداخته که نگرانی در مورد آن، حتی از شبح سوخوی روسیه که توسط امارات خریداری شده نیز بیشتر است​








کمک نظامی چین به عربستان، برای موازنه قدرت میان ریاض و تهران


در سالهای اخیر، رسانه های غربی گزارش هایی از نقش چین در پیشرفت ظرفیتهای سعودی در ساخت و توسعه موشکهای بالستیک دور برد، ارائه داده اند. به گزارش شبکه «سی ان ان» ریاض نوعی تکنولوژی از چین خریداری کرده تا بتواند به کمک آن زرادخانه خود را در چارچوب موازنه قوا با ایران، تقویت کند. سلاح های چینی و...




www.entekhab.ir


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> *کمک نظامی چین به عربستان، برای موازنه قدرت میان ریاض و تهران  *
> در سالهای اخیر، رسانه های غربی گزارش هایی از نقش چین در پیشرفت ظرفیتهای سعودی در ساخت و توسعه موشکهای بالستیک دور برد، ارائه داده اند. به گزارش شبکه «سی ان ان» ریاض نوعی تکنولوژی از چین خریداری کرده تا بتواند به کمک آن زرادخانه خود را در چارچوب موازنه قوا با ایران، تقویت کند. سلاح های چینی و خطرات آن، مناقشه هایی را در واشنگتن به راه انداخته که نگرانی در مورد آن، حتی از شبح سوخوی روسیه که توسط امارات خریداری شده نیز بیشتر است​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> کمک نظامی چین به عربستان، برای موازنه قدرت میان ریاض و تهران
> 
> 
> در سالهای اخیر، رسانه های غربی گزارش هایی از نقش چین در پیشرفت ظرفیتهای سعودی در ساخت و توسعه موشکهای بالستیک دور برد، ارائه داده اند. به گزارش شبکه «سی ان ان» ریاض نوعی تکنولوژی از چین خریداری کرده تا بتواند به کمک آن زرادخانه خود را در چارچوب موازنه قوا با ایران، تقویت کند. سلاح های چینی و...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir


بابا 2 تا موشک زپرتی خریدن از چین اونم دانگ منگ شنگ پنگ چیه. دقت اصابتش کیلومتر رو رد کرده. گاوی که بشه دوشید همه میدوشنش. حالا چین باشه یا آمریکا. در حال حاضر هم جز پهپاد چیز دیگه ای نمیخره عربستان. بعد جنگ یمن یه ورشکسته کامل شده عربستان.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Muhammed45 said:


> بابا 2 تا موشک زپرتی خریدن از چین اونم دانگ منگ شنگ پنگ چیه. دقت اصابتش کیلومتر رو رد کرده. گاوی که بشه دوشید همه میدوشنش. حالا چین باشه یا آمریکا. در حال حاضر هم جز پهپاد چیز دیگه ای نمیخره عربستان. بعد جنگ یمن یه ورشکسته کامل شده عربستان.


دی-اف 21 زپرتی نیستا. سری جدیدش با بیدو دقت اش زیر 10 متر هست
اگه اقتصاد عربستان ورشکسته هست اقتصاد ما چی هست پس؟​


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> دی-اف 21 زپرتی نیستا. سری جدیدش با بیدو دقت اش زیر 10 متر هست
> اگه اقتصاد عربستان ورشکسته هست اقتصاد ما چی هست پس؟​


ما رو هم لیبرالها ورشکست کرده ان

خدایی اگه جنگ میشد وضع بهتر از این بود. طبق آمار سازمان بازرسی و ارگان‌های نظارتی طی این 8 سال مبلغ 98 میلیارد دلار از چرخه ارزی کشور خارج شده و برنگشته. قصدم شانتاژ و جوسازی نیست مثل تهمت هایی که لیبرالها میزنن اما این واقعیته که خود آمارهای دولتی و نظارتی نشان میده.


----------



## Arian

Muhammed45 said:


> ما رو هم لیبرالها ورشکست کرده ان
> 
> خدایی اگه جنگ میشد وضع بهتر از این بود. طبق آمار سازمان بازرسی و ارگان‌های نظارتی طی این 8 سال مبلغ 98 میلیارد دلار از چرخه ارزی کشور خارج شده و برنگشته. قصدم شانتاژ و جوسازی نیست مثل تهمت هایی که لیبرالها میزنن اما این واقعیته که خود آمارهای دولتی و نظارتی نشان میده.


ما رو بی شعوری همه نظام ورشکسته کرده
حالا هی بیان ماله بکشن و بگن اینطوری و اون طوری، اما خود نظام هم نمی دونه با خودش چند چند هست
هشت سال این وری غش می کنه، هشت سال اون وری
تو درون کشور انقدر زدن دهن مردم رو سر چیزهای بی ارزش سرویس کردن بیشتر مردم دشمن شدن

کشور داره مثل زمان قاجار اداره می شه. هر کسی یه تیکه ای از کشور رو ارث پدری خودش می دونه
خامنه ای امروز می گه واکسن انگلیسی نباید آورد، هفته بعد نخستین سری واکسنی که میاد مال آسترازنکای آکسفورد انگلیس هست
یه سری می گن اقتصاد مقاومتی، فرداش می رن به غلط کردن می افتن می رن زیر یکی از بدترین توافقات تاریخ ایران به نام برجام رو امضاء می کنند تو مجلس هم تصویب می کنند

هیچ کدوم نمی دونند دارن چی کار می کنند و برنامه ای برای آینده کشور ندارن. تنها همین که فعلاً تا زنده هستند سر قدرت باشن براشون کافی هست​


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> هی بیان ماله بکشن و بگن اینطوری و اون طوری، اما خود نظام هم نمی دونه با خودش چند چند


خداییش با این موافقم. ولی مشکل رهبری کشور نیست عزیز. دشمن شناسی و عملکرد به موقع و زمانشناسی فاکتورهایی هستن که عاشقان دلسوخته انگلیس و فرانسه و آمریکا ندارند. 



Arian said:


> سال این وری غش می کنه، هشت سال اون وری
> تو درون کشور انقدر زدن دهن مردم رو سر چیزهای بی ارزش سرویس کردن بیشتر مردم دشمن


باز برمیگرده به انتخاب خود مردم. هر نظامی قواعد و اصولی داره. هر نظامی خط قرمزهایی داره، اما انتخاب مردم همیشه حرف اول و آخر و زده. یه زمانی میگفتن همه مشکلات با توافق با غرب حل میشه. چی شد پس؟ تجربه قذافی که جلوی چشمانمون هست. همین عربستانی که مثل سگ دم تکان میده به آمریکا تاریخ مصرف داره. مثل صدام یا شاه ایران. روزی که کارتر گفت بوی گند شاه همه جا رو فرا گرفته به یاد بیار. غرب استعمارگره، منتظر غرب بودن اشتباه محضه. لیبرال جماعت از این مفاهیم خبری ندارن متاسفانه


دقیقا بقیه حرفات درسته. چون ملاک تصمیم مردم بود. این باز برمیگرده به مرام رهبران شیعه. ارزش دادن به حرف مردم اولویت هست. مردم خودشان باید بفهمند. سخت ترین بخشش همین بخشه


----------



## Shawnee

ارین جان
@Arian
بحث های فراوون در مورد سراقب و حمله ترکیه به حزب اله یادته
جایی که گفتم ترکها سی کشته دادن و حزب نه کشته و سراقب پس گرفته شد

دیشب به پایگاه ترکیه حمله شد و اصلا کشته هاشون رو رو نکردن

هنوز تو شوک اربیل اند
​Aftermath of Israeli strike in Damascus 2/15/2021
SOHR sources:

6 NON- Iranian Syrian contractors killed
0 Iranian killed
0 Non-Iranian zaynabioun contractors killed
0 Non-Iranian Fatemyoun contractors killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

PKK released more drone footage.
Grenade plus plastic bottle plus duck tape


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361628657639436290

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Muhammed45 said:


> بابا 2 تا موشک زپرتی خریدن از چین اونم دانگ منگ شنگ پنگ چیه. دقت اصابتش کیلومتر رو رد کرده. گاوی که بشه دوشید همه میدوشنش. حالا چین باشه یا آمریکا. در حال حاضر هم جز پهپاد چیز دیگه ای نمیخره عربستان. بعد جنگ یمن یه ورشکسته کامل شده عربستان.


IRGC Gen. Mohsen Rafighdoost purchase of military equipment from China and Chinese failure and bilateral contract in 1980 Iraq-Iran war
watch from 1:03





Iran Former Chief of the Nuclear Energy Organization Fereydoun Abbasi: Betrayal and waste of time and financial resources by China on its contract from 1981 to 1997 for 16 years China violation of its contract





Iran President Rouhani: China violation JCPOA (Iran nuclear deal) after 7 July start restore Arak Plutonium reactor IR 40





Iran Worried Over Delay in Chinese Nuclear Reactor Redesign




__





CityNews







www.citynews1130.com










بحث یک یا دو موشک نیست
از اول تا الان این چینی ها هروقت موقیت گیر اوردن به کشور زربه زدن
من نمی گم چین ها مثل أمریکا یها هستن
ولی در خیانت کم ندارن

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar

The Secret History of Iran Noor cruise missile and how Iran manage to build it by itself and upgrade it and how Chinese cheated Iran by cancelling the joint project one sided and eating Iran money . the ex CIA officer explain how Iran manage to finish the project and bypass sanction and made 5 times better cruise missile called Noor which has much more capabilities than the Chinese type






دریادار محتاج: موشک C۸۰۲ پروژه مشترک ایران و چین بود




__





با فرماندهان‌ــ‌2|دریادار محتاج: موشک C802 پروژه مشترک ایران و چین بود/ ناگفته هایی از ساخت ناوشکن و موشک در نیروی دریایی ارتش- اخبار سیاسی تسنیم | Tasnim


فرمانده اسبق نیروی دریایی ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران می‌گوید: قرارداد خرید موشک‌های C801 و C802 را در سال 72 و پیش از آنکه تولید شود، در سفر به چین امضا کرده و چینی‌ها قبول کردند تا موشک C802 را با ما بسازند.




tn.ai






بحث فقط بحث قراردادهای قراردادهای غیر نظامی نیست در همه جوانب حتطا قرارداد نظامی

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

چی شده همه زدن به تریپ چین امروز
سفارتشونم زدن
دیروز حرف نگاه به شرق بود
ای بابا​


----------



## Arian

Muhammed45 said:


> خداییش با این موافقم. ولی مشکل رهبری کشور نیست عزیز. دشمن شناسی و عملکرد به موقع و زمانشناسی فاکتورهایی هستن که عاشقان دلسوخته انگلیس و فرانسه و آمریکا ندارند.
> 
> 
> باز برمیگرده به انتخاب خود مردم. هر نظامی قواعد و اصولی داره. هر نظامی خط قرمزهایی داره، اما انتخاب مردم همیشه حرف اول و آخر و زده. یه زمانی میگفتن همه مشکلات با توافق با غرب حل میشه. چی شد پس؟ تجربه قذافی که جلوی چشمانمون هست. همین عربستانی که مثل سگ دم تکان میده به آمریکا تاریخ مصرف داره. مثل صدام یا شاه ایران. روزی که کارتر گفت بوی گند شاه همه جا رو فرا گرفته به یاد بیار. غرب استعمارگره، منتظر غرب بودن اشتباه محضه. لیبرال جماعت از این مفاهیم خبری ندارن متاسفانه
> 
> 
> دقیقا بقیه حرفات درسته. چون ملاک تصمیم مردم بود. این باز برمیگرده به مرام رهبران شیعه. ارزش دادن به حرف مردم اولویت هست. مردم خودشان باید بفهمند. سخت ترین بخشش همین بخشه


ای بابا محمد جان این داستان سر دراز داره
فکر می کنی این اصلاح طلب ها چجوری اومدن سر کار؟ سر همین چیزهایی مثل حجاب و برگزاری کنسرت و اینها تونستن میون مردم نفوذ کنند. مردم خواسته هاشون مشخص هست اما رهبران شیعه ای که می گی به این چیزها پشیزی گوش نمی دن

اگه می بینی دویدن رفتن برجام رو امضاء کردن چون بخش زیادیشون ترسیده بودن و بین خودشون تفاوت دیدگاه داشتن و جنگ راه افتاده بود. وگرنه نظر مردم ارزش پشم هم نداره براشون. اگر داشت امروز به اینجا نرسیده بودیم که عربستان سعودی رسانه بزنه مردم گوش کنند

هم چین، هم روسیه، هم غرب به ویژه انگلیس و آمریکا دشمنان این کشور هستند. تنها راهکار و چاره ای که هست این هست که رژیم تلاش کنه همه رو متحد کنه. دوباره همین امروز گیر دادن به دوچرخه سواری زن ها و غیرقانونی کردن اون. حتی عربستان هم داره تو این چیزها پیشرفت می کنه، ما پسرفت. در حالیکه جامعه ایران خیلی با این دیدگاهی که بهش می خوان تحمیل کنند دور هست و این چیزها باعث کینه و دشمنی بین مردم و سیستم می شه​


Shawnee said:


> ارین جان
> @Arian
> بحث های فراوون در مورد سراقب و حمله ترکیه به حزب اله یادته
> جایی که گفتم ترکها سی کشته دادن و حزب نه کشته و سراقب پس گرفته شد
> 
> دیشب به پایگاه ترکیه حمله شد و اصلا کشته هاشون رو رو نکردن
> 
> هنوز تو شوک اربیل اند
> ​Aftermath of Israeli strike in Damascus 2/15/2021
> SOHR sources:
> 
> 6 NON- Iranian Syrian contractors killed
> 0 Iranian killed
> 0 Non-Iranian zaynabioun contractors killed
> 0 Non-Iranian Fatemyoun contractors killed.


شانی جان من خیلی در جریان این داستان نیستم و دنبالش نکردم. داستان چیه؟
مگه پایگاهی که تو اربیل زدن مال آمریکا نبوده؟ ترکیه این وسط چی کارس؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

ارین جان یه کم دیگه جزییاتش بیرون بیاد همشو کنار هم میگذارم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361751740094291970
The problem of these guys like the Jason guy is they do not see how much Biden has gained through collaboration with EU and Canada.

*The world for the Jason guy and his likes is Israel and Saudis. *Any action is measured based on their though process.

They ignore the highly risky rise of China. They ignore the fact that US has little long term gain from ME.

They need more than one shock to wake up.

This “desert” is even more worthless for Biden and Americans. Americans want to pull out of ME right now. Biden cannot pull out because of saving face but he knows what Americans want and he knows how much he can gain by better relationships with EU.

*Likes of Jason guy, Rubin, etc breath Iran, sleep Iran, dream Iran. Up to the point of losing their sense. Losing the big picture for US.

For the average American, killing an Iranian general has little value. You get more credit if you pull out of Middle East NOW.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361751740094291970
> The problem of these guys like the Jason guy is they do not see how much Biden has gained through collaboration with EU and Canada.
> 
> *The world for the Jason guy and his likes is Israel and Saudis. *Any action is measured based on their though process.
> 
> They ignore the highly risky rise of China. They ignore the fact that US has little long term gain from ME.
> 
> They need more than one shock to wake up.
> 
> This “desert” is even more worthless for Biden and Americans. Americans want to pull out of ME right now. Biden cannot pull out because of saving face but he knows what Americans want and he knows how much he can gain by better relationships with EU.
> 
> *Likes of Jason guy, Rubin, etc breath Iran, sleep Iran, dream Iran. Up to the point of losing their sense. Losing the big picture for US.
> 
> For the average American, killing an Iranian general has little value. You get more credit if you pull out of Middle East NOW.*



My sentiments are with you but the United States is bound to the Middle East by those very same two countries.

Israel has unmitigated/overwhelming, support/control over various political and institutional organizations in the U.S. that ensures America heeds to whatever the Israelis want. On the other hand, Saudi Arabia is a strategic key-stone for U.S. regional policy in the MENA region and represents a red-line of sorts. Other smaller nations like Kuwait, UAE, Jordan and Qatar are much the same but they're total puppet regimes with little power and are subservient to the United States and only really act as military FOB stations. 

The only way America is going to leave the region (and this really only is a maybe) is if they get into a disastrous war that sees 10s of thousands of Americans dead and costs them 100s of billions if not trillions in capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> My sentiments are with you but the United States is bound to the Middle East by those very same two countries.
> 
> Israel has unmitigated/overwhelming, support/control over various political and institutional organizations in the U.S. that ensures America heads to whatever the Israelis want. On the other hand, Saudi Arabia is a strategic key-stone for U.S. regional policy in the MENA region and represents a red-line of sorts. Other smaller nations like Kuwait, UAE, Jordan and Qatar are much the same but they're total puppet regimes with little power and are subservient to the United States.
> 
> The only way America is going to leave the region (and this really only is a maybe) is if they get into a disastrous war that has 10s of thousands of Americans dead and costs them 100s of billions if not trillions in capital.



I'd say another way for them to leave the region would simply be the collapse of the Saudi Government. 

I don't think they can have this kind of regional presence without Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Blue In Green said:


> My sentiments are with you but the United States is bound to the Middle East by those very same two countries.
> 
> Israel has unmitigated/overwhelming, support/control over various political and institutional organizations in the U.S. that ensures America heads to whatever the Israelis want. On the other hand, Saudi Arabia is a strategic key-stone for U.S. regional policy in the MENA region and represents a red-line of sorts. Other smaller nations like Kuwait, UAE, Jordan and Qatar are much the same but they're total puppet regimes with little power and are subservient to the United States.
> 
> The only way America is going to leave the region (and this really only is a maybe) is if they get into a disastrous war that has 10s of thousands of Americans dead and costs them 100s of billions if not trillions in capital.



The average Republican or Democrat American wants to pull out NOW.

The love of a minority in US for Israel would not change the fact that their status is at stake and they are losing the bigger game.

They don’t give an F for Saudis by the way.


----------



## Blue In Green

Shawnee said:


> The average Republican or Democrat American wants to pull out NOW.
> 
> The love of a minority in US for Israel would not change the fact that their status is at stake and they are losing the bigger game.
> 
> They don’t give an F for Saudis by the way.



I respectfully disagree, I mean maybe I agree with you about Saudi Arabia since even the Americans know that the house of Saudi's power is tenuous at best and prone to destabilization rather easily as was shown by the recent assassinations and power plays by MBS which could one day end up throwing the nation into a bloody internal power-struggle between the 100s of inbred princes. But Israel has always been a bi-partisan (Democrat and Republican) rallying flag that *nearly all *U.S. politicians will support no matter what since Israeli supporters, manifested through many different political, financial and other institutions which will coerce and force the establishment into doing so (supporting Israel) if they haven't already pledged their undying fealty: Not to mention the strong radical Christian Evangelical Zionist contingent that enjoys quite the strong base of support (their influence lies where it matters most, there is a radical Christian problem within the higher-echelons of the military believe it or not, amongst other things....).

Whilst Iran is still advancing its own objectives in the region (amicable effort given all that's gone down recently), Israel will still be a red-line for Americans whether we like it or not.

Quite frankly, Israel and Iran will have to come to open-blows at one point sooner or later since Hezbollah's strength and Iran's expansions hasn't been adequately curtailed in-spite of all of Israel's efforts to curb it. When such a confrontation will go down is beyond me, but the where is pretty obvious. For now, the Iranian nation needs to find out a way to remedy its internal security issue and root out all the Israelis conducting covert operations/spying and those working with them. This is a point of great embarrassment for Iran and might be the greatest security risk if Israel decides to start assassinating Iranian leaders left, right and center once a war gets going.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Blue In Green said:


> I respectfully disagree, I mean maybe I agree with you about Saudi Arabia since even the Americans know that the house of Saudi's power is tenuous at best and prone to destabilization rather easily as was shown by the recent assassinations and power plays by MBS which could one day end up throwing the nation into a bloody internal power-struggle between the 100s of inbred princes. But Israel has always been a bi-partisan (Democrat and Republican) rallying flag that *nearly all *U.S. politicians will support no matter what since Israeli supporters, manifested through many different political, financial and other institutions which will coerce and force the establishment into doing so (supporting Israel) if they haven't already pledged their undying fealty: Not to mention the strong radical Christian Evangelical Zionist contingent that enjoys quite the strong base of support (their influence lies where it matters most, there is a radical Christian problem within the higher-echelons of the military believe it or not, amongst other things....).
> 
> Whilst Iran is still advancing its own objectives in the region (amicable effort given all that's gone down recently), Israel will still be a red-line for Americans whether we like it or not.
> 
> Quite frankly, Israel and Iran will have to come to open-blows at one point sooner or later since Hezbollah's strength and Iran's expansions hasn't been adequately curtailed in-spite of all of Israel's efforts to curb it. When such a confrontation will go down is beyond me, but the where is pretty obvious. For now, the Iranian nation needs to find out a way to remedy its internal security issue and root out all the Israelis conducting covert operations/spying and those working with them. This is a point of great embarrassment for Iran and might be the greatest security risk if Israel decides to start assassinating Iranian leaders left, right and center once a war gets going.



The average Republican or Democrat American, not politician.
The average Joe the plumber, the one who votes, wants to pull out NOW.
The politicians will need their vote at some point.

Having casualties will not necessarily make US pull out unless it is a chronic never ending war in a worthless land.
US pulled out from Vietnam and not from Japan/pacific. The difference was the stakes were higher in Pacific.

Many parts of what you said is correct. *However there is a big difference between Jason Brodsky and Blinken or Bernie Sanders.*


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> *کمک نظامی چین به عربستان، برای موازنه قدرت میان ریاض و تهران  *
> در سالهای اخیر، رسانه های غربی گزارش هایی از نقش چین در پیشرفت ظرفیتهای سعودی در ساخت و توسعه موشکهای بالستیک دور برد، ارائه داده اند. به گزارش شبکه «سی ان ان» ریاض نوعی تکنولوژی از چین خریداری کرده تا بتواند به کمک آن زرادخانه خود را در چارچوب موازنه قوا با ایران، تقویت کند. سلاح های چینی و خطرات آن، مناقشه هایی را در واشنگتن به راه انداخته که نگرانی در مورد آن، حتی از شبح سوخوی روسیه که توسط امارات خریداری شده نیز بیشتر است​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> کمک نظامی چین به عربستان، برای موازنه قدرت میان ریاض و تهران
> 
> 
> در سالهای اخیر، رسانه های غربی گزارش هایی از نقش چین در پیشرفت ظرفیتهای سعودی در ساخت و توسعه موشکهای بالستیک دور برد، ارائه داده اند. به گزارش شبکه «سی ان ان» ریاض نوعی تکنولوژی از چین خریداری کرده تا بتواند به کمک آن زرادخانه خود را در چارچوب موازنه قوا با ایران، تقویت کند. سلاح های چینی و...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir



ارین جان
فرصت کردم بخونمش الان
سورس مقاله العرب هست
پروپاگاندا خالص به نظر من​


----------



## aryobarzan

So what is going on with BBC and UAE...They are crapping all over UAE for two days now non stop....

What do U guys think ..Did UAE not pay the monthly ransom to BBC. are they trying to get ride of this Sheikh and stick with MBZ..

I be interested to see your views on that..can not calculate myself...lol

PS: if you get a chance visit Middle East forum the "cutting edge Tech" I put a lot of stuff ..so did the Turkish guy..lol all peaceful and civilized..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

I love this!! Anyone who is into scale models and things of that nature can understand why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## IranDefence

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362047520126480384
Ufffff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

IranDefence said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362047520126480384
> Ufffff


Make the life unlivable for Americans


----------



## Shawnee

Israel is negotiating with Syria to free a girl who “mistakenly entered Syria.”

How many apologist/militarist would it need to make a story for *an Israeli girl mistakenly entering Syria from Golan border.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361950534110961664*
When they consider your IQ to be 37.2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

China did anal COVID swab of US diplomats.

Here we witness *fingering an arse with plausible deniability.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362181878959251464
*Trump supporters are infuriated and are crying for avenge. They call Biden soft.

“Deterrence is lost. For every fingered American, 10 Chinese diplomat should be fingered.”*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
9 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

@skyshadow ..Thanks for your Hi res photo of the drone swarm..That post is now locked so I could not "edit" the post photo....Any how your photo will remain there so will do that job..


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362526893157847044

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362660247265976322

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

*ایران جت‌های مسافری ۷۰ و ۱۰۰ نفره می‌سازد*

رئیس سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری گفت: مقرر شده است با استفاده از توان داخل و در قالب تفاهم‌نامه‌ سازمان هواپیمایی و وزارت دفاع، هواپیمای جت مسافری ۱۰۰ نفره ایرانی ساخته شود.
به گزارش مشرق؛ تورج دهقانی زنگنه با بیان اینکه برنامه‌ریزی برای ورود هواپیما به ناوگان هوایی کشور به صورت مداوم دنبال می‌شود، تأکید کرد: البته در توسعه ناوگان هوایی فقط‌ بر ورود هواپیما تمرکز نداریم و نگاهمان فقط به دنبال خرید هواپیما نیست.
* تفاهم با وزارت دفاع برای تولید جت‌های مسافری ۷۰ و ۱۰۰ نفره*
معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی ادامه داد: ‌به عنوان حاکمیت صنعت حمل و نقل هوایی برنامه‌ریزی کرده‌ایم که هواپیمای ۷۰ نفره و جت ۱۰۰ نفره در داخل بسازیم، در این راستا تفاهم‌نامه‌ای با وزارت دفاع به امضا رسانده‌ایم تا بتوانیم از توان نظامی موجود برای ساخت هواپیماهای تجاری استفاده کنیم‌.


> رئیس سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری در پاسخ به این سؤال که در موضوع هماهنگی با وزارت دفاع برای تولید این هواپیماها چه فعالیت‌هایی انجام شده است؟ گفت: در این‌باره تفاهم‌نامه‌ای بین وزیر راه و شهرسازی و وزیر دفاع به امضا رسید،‌ برای آنکه بتوانیم از توانمندی یکدیگر استفاده کنیم و ساخت این هواپیما بالفعل شود، این کار در قالب یک تفاهم‌نامه سه جانبه انجام می‌شود.
> وی اظهار کرد: همچنین تفاهم‌نامه‌ای هم به زودی در حضور وزیر راه‌ و شهرسازی بین سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری و دبیر ستاد توسعه فناوری‌های حوزه فضایی و حمل و نقل پیشرفته (منوچهر منطقی) به امضا خواهد رسید.
> معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی ادامه داد: بالاخره باید به این سمت برویم که بتوانیم خود هواپیما تولید کنیم، قطعاً اگر این قضیه را از گذشته به صورت جدی دنبال کرده بودیم، امروز در این جایگاه نایستاده ‌بودیم، بلکه بسیار بالاتر بودیم، اما باز بیکار ننشسته‌ایم و پیگیری می‌کنیم، تا این اتفاق رخ دهد.


*ساخت موتور هواپیما در کشور با همکاری شرکت‌های داخلی*
دهقانی زنگنه با بیان اینکه تولید جت ۱۰۰ نفره در مرحله مطالعات است، افزود: چندی پیش بازدیدی از مرکز تولید این هواپیماها داشتم بسیار پیشرفت خوبی انجام شده بود.
وی افزود: شرکت‌های دانش‌بنیان بسیار زیادی تشکیل شده‌اند که توان بسیار بالایی دارند و در داخل توانایی بسیار زیادی داریم، شرکت مپنا و یک شرکت دیگر در حال ساخت توربین‌های گازی هستند، ما هم به آنها کمک می‌کنیم ‌تا به سمت ساخت موتور هواپیما بروند.
رئیس سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری گفت: البته در ابتدای راه هستیم، اما قدم‌های بسیار بزرگی برداشته شده است و امیدواریم در آینده نزدیک شاهد به پرواز درآمدن هواپیماهای جت ۱۰۰ نفر تولید خودمان باشیم.
* گام اولیه ساخت جت مسافری ایرانی برداشته شد*
دهقانی زنگنه در پاسخ به این‌ سؤال که پیش‌بینی می‌کنید چه زمانی ساخت این هواپیما به نتیجه برسد؟ بیان کرد: در حال حاضر عملیات مطالعاتی ساخت این هواپیما آغاز شده است چندی پیش جلسه‌ای با معاون علمی و فناوری رئیس جمهور در این باره داشتیم، به وی پیشنهادی دادم که یکی از همین شرکت‌های در ساخت موتور می‌تواند موفق باشد که مقرر شد، وی از آن شرکت بازدید کند.
*ساخت سیمیلاتور در داخل کشور و نصب در جزیره کیش‌*
رئیس سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری اظهار کرد: همچنین‌ تفاهم‌نامه‌ای منعقد کرده‌ایم تا ساخت یک سیمیلاتور (شبیه‌ساز پرواز) در داخل انجام و در کیش از آن استفاده شود.
منبع: فارس









ایران جت‌های مسافری ۷۰ و ۱۰۰ نفره می‌سازد


رئیس سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری گفت: مقرر شده است با استفاده از توان داخل و در قالب تفاهم‌نامه‌ سازمان هواپیمایی و وزارت دفاع، هواپیمای جت مسافری ۱۰۰ نفره ایرانی ساخته شود.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363049575334952960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362904918839992327

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363140812301885440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362857883440979969

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Has anyone else heard about this ? Apparently the Turkish government placed a fake monolith on some farmland as a publicity stunt to promote their new space program. 

According to reports Erdogan spoke to Elon Musk last month. This is obviously a reaction to the UAE's recently space mission to the moon. As we've seen with the UAE's space program, money can indeed go a long way. 

In my opinion, none of this matters unless a country is able to develop the capacity to be self sufficient in these fields. Aside from that, anyone can just pay their way into space and slap their logo onto a mission or program with enough funding.









Turkey unveils space program including 2023 moon mission


Critics have questioned the government's decision to spend vast sums of money on that goal at a time when the country’s economy is suffering




www.thehindu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

It looks like the Iraqi's are not happy about the prolonged Turkish presence / bases in their country


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361362768637616144

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

According to Google, 44 million liters of oil is the equivalent of 276,729 barrels of oil.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363124190602272771
I won't be posting the link for the following because it shows pictures of dead bodies, although blurred out. Anyways it is on twitter.

Iraq's Shiite militia umbrella group has claimed responsibility for killing the ISIS official in charge of the Al-Tarmiyah area and the alleged death of the ISIS "Shariah Mufti" following heavy clashes with militiamen and allied security forces north of the Iraqi capital Baghdad.








Iran Ramps Up Assistance to Venezuelan Refineries


Caracas is looking to reactivate the largest refinery in the country.




venezuelanalysis.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

دوباره ریدن. قرار شد سه ماه دیگه بازرسی ها ادامه داشته باشه
یعنی قانون مجلس پشم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

It's hard to believe that the Saudis have the 5th largest military budget on the planet. Add to that the UAE, Bahrain and the rest of the Persian Gulf Arabs and it's just unbelievable. Extremely humiliating for the Persian Gulf Arab states. If the Armenians would have fought like this they would have won. The Houthis are so bold, fearless and determined to fight. I guess it also helps when your opposition is made up of cowards and incompetents from authoritarian Arab monarchies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363291250200174592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Fresh foodtage showing Shia militias in Iraq fighting ISIS north of Baghdad. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363358890323308546


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363604894498902021
People may remember him from many of his reports on Iranian Ballistic Missile developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iran may enrich uranium up to 60 per cent purity if needed, Khamenei says


Iran’s 2015 nuclear deal with six powers caps the fissile purity to which Tehran can refine uranium at 3.67 per cent




www.theglobeandmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

925boy said:


> I've mentioned this multiple times, especially against this troll here and others who manipulated to make Iran look like terrorist supporter when *their govt *was also an *accomplice* in letting certain proxy terrorist groups* attack Iranian law enforcement* in the border regions with Pakistan.


This is serious allegation your making against. Care to cite me source for this please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RΛIDEN

sha ah said:


> Iran may enrich uranium up to 60 per cent purity if needed, Khamenei says
> 
> 
> Iran’s 2015 nuclear deal with six powers caps the fissile purity to which Tehran can refine uranium at 3.67 per cent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theglobeandmail.com



My dream...yet to become true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

South Korea agrees to partial release of blocked Iranian money


South Korea’s move comes after the US reversed two Trump-era moves against Iran.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Sina-1

200 000 vaccines ready for final trial!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363926320695152640

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yavar

yavar said:


> Reconciliation of Qatar Saudi Arabia, Bin Salman rhetoric against Iran




bit of history some old videos

Qatar emir Hamad Al Thani: after blockade Iran was only country where we got foods, Medicine















Qatar state owned Media Al Jazeera English: Iran by air has sent dozen Planes load of Foods to Qatar






then
*US, Qatari jets fly over Persian Gulf amid tensions with Iran*









US, Qatari jets fly over Persian Gulf amid tensions with Iran نیروی هوایی آمریکا و قطر گشت هوای


لینک حمایت مالی از شبکه علی جاوید از طریق پی پالpaypal donation line ali javid YT channel https://www.paypal.me/aliJavidYTIنیروی هوایی آمریکا و قطر گشت هوای ...




www.youtube.com





and sitting down while MBS giving it full blast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Indus Pakistan said:


> This is serious allegation your making against. Care to cite me source for this please?


GO and find my detailed post in the Iranian chill thread detailing ALL the evidence linking Pakistani state to Jundollah. Nobody on PDF has been able to fully counter that post(one mod tried, but he was using "moving the goal post" fallacy to deflect from the main accusations and evidence referenced). NO BS! i'm not playing with any of you on this forum, so when you ask serious questions about serious tings, make sure you have your receipts ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

yavar said:


> bit of history some old videos
> 
> Qatar emir Hamad Al Thani: after blockade Iran was only country where we got foods, Medicine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar state owned Media Al Jazeera English: Iran by air has sent dozen Planes load of Foods to Qatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then
> *US, Qatari jets fly over Persian Gulf amid tensions with Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US, Qatari jets fly over Persian Gulf amid tensions with Iran نیروی هوایی آمریکا و قطر گشت هوای
> 
> 
> لینک حمایت مالی از شبکه علی جاوید از طریق پی پالpaypal donation line ali javid YT channel https://www.paypal.me/aliJavidYTIنیروی هوایی آمریکا و قطر گشت هوای ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sitting down while MBS giving it full blast


No "Khaliji" Arab will ever be a friend with Iran..the most they will be "Neutral "towards Iran. As for MBS his days are numbered..even his best (BFF) now consider him TOXIC ..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arian

yavar said:


> bit of history some old videos
> 
> Qatar emir Hamad Al Thani: after blockade Iran was only country where we got foods, Medicine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar state owned Media Al Jazeera English: Iran by air has sent dozen Planes load of Foods to Qatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then
> *US, Qatari jets fly over Persian Gulf amid tensions with Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US, Qatari jets fly over Persian Gulf amid tensions with Iran نیروی هوایی آمریکا و قطر گشت هوای
> 
> 
> لینک حمایت مالی از شبکه علی جاوید از طریق پی پالpaypal donation line ali javid YT channel https://www.paypal.me/aliJavidYTIنیروی هوایی آمریکا و قطر گشت هوای ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sitting down while MBS giving it full blast


I think you once claimed that "Qatar is in Iran's pocket". What do you think now? @TheImmortal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*IDEX 2021*​Good video to watch for Iranian designers ...gives you an idea about what is happening and also how to market weapons.

*A must watch for everyone...*






















This HALCOn is a one year old company in UAE and have made all the stuff including some jet engines..yes all in one year ....from concept to showroom. (no comments please.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> I think you once claimed that "Qatar is in Iran's pocket". What do you think now? @TheImmortal



Qatar is currently meditating between Iran and Arab powers. The amount of Qatari money that has flowed into Iran and behind the scenes has not been small. And I have posted evidence of this multiple times.

Do some of you expect Qatar to become a pariah for Iran? Absurd expectations.

Qatar is the only Sunni Persian Gulf country with warm relations with Iran at the moment (minus Oman the “Switzerland” of the Middle East).

The IRGC also has navy defense agreement with Qatar should it ever be threatened by Saudi Arabia militarily. And I suspect something more.

So Qatar is playing it’s role perfectly for Iran. But I don’t expect them to kick out the US, renounce it’s Arab brothers, and convert to Shia Islam if that’s what you are implying.



aryobarzan said:


> This HALCOn is a one year old company in UAE and have made all the stuff including some jet engines..yes all in one year ....from concept to showroom. (no comments please)



Yeah sure and aliens control the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

I find these ground vehicles aesthetically very nice...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> Qatar is currently meditating between Iran and Arab powers. The amount of Qatari money that has flowed into Iran and behind the scenes has not been small. And I have posted evidence of this multiple times.
> 
> Do some of you expect Qatar to become a pariah for Iran? Absurd expectations.
> 
> Qatar is the only Sunni Persian Gulf country with warm relations with Iran at the moment (minus Oman the “Switzerland” of the Middle East).
> 
> The IRGC also has navy defense agreement with Qatar should it ever be threatened by Saudi Arabia militarily. And I suspect something more.
> 
> So Qatar is playing it’s role perfectly for Iran. But I don’t expect them to kick out the US, renounce it’s Arab brothers, and convert to Shia Islam if that’s what you are implying.


Let's focus on your last paragraph. Do I expect Qatar to do those things? Not really. But for a country that was on the verge of starving when her Arab neighbors almost imposed a siege on her, Qatar could import a lot more from Iran than what it did or currently does. So, I think it's a fair point to ask how Qatar is our friend if this friendship hasn't done us much good in tangible ways.

As for mediation between Iran and Arabs, we have Iraq, Oman and Pakistan for that. We don't need a fourth mediator. As for our military ties, according to you, I don't think it's beneficial to our regional interests to militarily defend Qatar against the Saudis. Why would we do that? How would we benefit from it? We're talking about two incompetent armies clashing, not an incompetent Saudi army with a well-trained militia like in Yemen.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Qatar is currently meditating between Iran and Arab powers. The amount of Qatari money that has flowed into Iran and behind the scenes has not been small. And I have posted evidence of this multiple times.
> 
> Do some of you expect Qatar to become a pariah for Iran? Absurd expectations.
> 
> Qatar is the only Sunni Persian Gulf country with warm relations with Iran at the moment (minus Oman the “Switzerland” of the Middle East).
> 
> The IRGC also has navy defense agreement with Qatar should it ever be threatened by Saudi Arabia militarily. And I suspect something more.
> 
> So Qatar is playing it’s role perfectly for Iran. But I don’t expect them to kick out the US, renounce it’s Arab brothers, and convert to Shia Islam if that’s what you are implying.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure and aliens control the world


Would Qataris at least speak Farsi...lol...Just kidding man..I agree with your statements. They share the South pars/north dome with Iran so I can see IRGC extending some protection to them.


----------



## aryobarzan

UAE Drone...Iran and Israel falling behind in drone..watch out! another product from HALCON..developed in one year as per UAE..(no comments again)


----------



## yavar

Arian said:


> I think you once claimed that "Qatar is in Iran's pocket". What do you think now? @TheImmortal


I never did , I as one always clear on this issue that China or Russia or clint states are not reliable or not to be trusted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> Let's focus on your last paragraph. Do I expect Qatar to do those things? Not really. But for a country that was on the verge of starving when her Arab neighbors almost imposed a siege on her, Qatar could import a lot more from Iran than what it did or currently does. So, I think it's a fair point to ask how Qatar is our friend if this friendship hasn't done us much good in tangible ways.
> 
> As for mediation between Iran and Arabs, we have Iraq, Oman and Pakistan for that. We don't need a fourth mediator. As for our military ties, according to you, I don't think it's beneficial to our regional interests to militarily defend Qatar against the Saudis. Why would we do that? How would we benefit from it? We're talking about two incompetent armies clashing, not an incompetent Saudi army with a well-trained militia like in Yemen.



Thats the issue with your mindset, you expect Qatar to just give Iran everything because it was under siege? Should Iran give Russia and China everything because it has been under siege since 2008? I would hope not. And here lies your flaws in logic. And Qatar was far from starving and had other countries (Turkey) helping it. And again simple research will show you Qatari investments in Iran in last few years.

To address your last point Qatar has significantly more sway than a weak Iraq, a leaderless Oman, and a Pakistan that answers to Saudi Arabia. Qatar also has significant sway over Sunni militant groups as well which is beneficial in places like Syria when you need to do negotiations to retrieve bodies of fallen soldiers (to name a small example).

Lastly if you cannot see why IRGC defending Qatar is in Iran’s interest then it’s not a topic worth talking about with you. You are too impatient and expect a Hezbollah to spring up in Qatar overnight. Iran and Qatar share a massive gas field along with Qatar’s geopolitical location on the choke point of PG these two points alone make it worth defending, but the real reasons go deeper than that.

The Qatari project could take decades to come to fruition, but it can be a tremendous ally in the future. Iran offered this same opportunity to Jordan, but the idiot ‘man child king’ over there declined and borrowed more money from Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

This is disturbing and heartbreaking. Had to pause it many times. The country needs a hard purge with some regions totally sterilized...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesaint

Didn't the US drone that assassinated Qassem Soleimani flew from US base in Qatar? Wasn't Qatar one of the main foreign countries behind Syrian civil war?

What Qatar gave MBS and gang behind the scene to reinstate diplomatic relationships is unknown. I wouldn't be surprised if they sold Iran for that and Iranian authority not smart enough to recognize that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> Thats the issue with your mindset, you expect Qatar to just give Iran everything because it was under siege? Should Iran give Russia and China everything because it has been under siege since 2008? I would hope not. And here lies your flaws in logic. And Qatar was far from starving and had other countries (Turkey) helping it. And again simple research will show you Qatari investments in Iran in last few years.
> 
> To address your last point Qatar has significantly more sway than a weak Iraq, a leaderless Oman, and a Pakistan that answers to Saudi Arabia. Qatar also has significant sway over Sunni militant groups as well which is beneficial in places like Syria when you need to do negotiations to retrieve bodies of fallen soldiers (to name a small example).
> 
> Lastly if you cannot see why IRGC defending Qatar is in Iran’s interest then it’s not a topic worth talking about with you. You are too impatient and expect a Hezbollah to spring up in Qatar overnight. Iran and Qatar share a massive gas field along with Qatar’s geopolitical location on the choke point of PG these two points alone make it worth defending, but the real reasons go deeper than that.
> 
> The Qatari project could take decades to come to fruition, but it can be a tremendous ally in the future. Iran offered this same opportunity to Jordan, but the idiot ‘man child king’ over there declined and borrowed more money from Saudi Arabia.


Your post has serious flaws. First of all, Qatar increased her economic partnership with Turkey multiple times during the siege. So, the question that "Why Qatar did not import as much from Iran?" is indeed a valid and important question.

When was Iran under siege? We're under sanctions but realistically, we have one of the world's largest borderlines in the world with two important allies in our neighborhood (Iraq and Turkey) and we were never under siege. If you can't understand the difference between siege and sanctions, talking to you is a waste of time.

On the other hand, Qatar was literally under siege. Had Iran closed her air space on Qatar, Qatar would've had nowhere to go, except a narrow line over international waters in the Persian Gulf towards the East. Even Qataris have said it publicly that they relied on Iran for food and medicine.

Are you seriously comparing a country like Iran with 83 million people and one of the world's largest number of graduates in STEM fields that produces most of the things it needs domestically, including 80% to 95% of pharmaceuticals it needs, with a country like Qatar that completely lacks such infrastructure and human resources and imports even bottled water and ice cream from abroad?

Qatar is a Turkish puppet. You're blind if you can't see that. Qatar has no influence over Sunni militants without Turkey. Again, why do we need Qatar when we already maintain good relations with Turkey? Qatar cannot act independently in the region. It has never acted independently in the region.

I'm sorry, but you're retarded if you think it is in Iran's interest to get militarily involved against Saudi Arabia in case of a war with Qatar. Saudi Arabia will invade Qatar in days, if not weeks. Just like how Saddam invaded Kuwait in less than 48 hours. We're not talking about Yemen, a large land with rural areas, which used to be the poorest Arab country in the region. We're talking about Qataris who have always lived some of the world's most luxurious lives in a tiny country full of foreign workers to do almost everything for them. Good luck convincing them to resort to guerilla warfare against the Saudis.

Even in a scenario like that, I can assure you that Qatar will choose to ask Turkey for military support instead of the IRGC. Qatar will buy Turkish military equipment instead of Iran's. And at the end of the day, if Qatar manages to resist against Saudi Arabia, an unlikely scenario in my opinion because it will fall in less than 3 days perhaps, Turkey will gain the most of it like it happened this time.

Yeah. Qatar is a project like Yasser Arafat, Hamas or Jordan. It will lead to nothing but more money wasted on a country that has next to no economic or long term benefits for us. You also predicted that Qatar wouldn't mend ties with the Saudis soon, but it happened. Qataris will soon embrace Israel and her relations with Iran will be like any other Arab country in the region. But your stupid adventurism for a lost case will have cost us billions of dollars as usual.


----------



## Arian

yavar said:


> I never did , I as one always clear on this issue that China or Russia or clint states are not reliable or not to be trusted


I never thought you said that.
Qatar is a Muslim brotherhood country with strong ties to Turkey. Yet some people think that Qatar is in Iran's pocket. lol


thesaint said:


> Didn't the US drone that assassinated Qassem Soleimani flew from US base in Qatar? Wasn't Qatar one of the main foreign countries behind Syrian civil war?
> 
> What Qatar gave MBS and gang behind the scene to reinstate diplomatic relationships is unknown. I wouldn't be surprised if they sold Iran for that and Iranian authority not smart enough to recognize that.


Indeed. Qatar has acted completely against Iran's interests in the region many times. The only thing that stopped them from doing so for a short while was the Saudis trying to choke them which is over now.


----------



## sha ah

That CGI movie probably cost them good money. Just like the fake CGI showing "Putin's palace" LOL Realistically almost every nation out there has UAVs now. They're an integral part of a modern battlefield.The Armenians made a big mistake by not investing in that department. They also could have beefed up their missile stockpiles and air defenses. They could have dug tunnels networks and used them to transport troops, rather than moving their troops in large convoys in the open. There are many things they could have done differently but NOT investing in UAVs is a huge mistake for any modern military, even for leading military powers.

UAVs are extremely cheap compared to fighter jets yet extremely effective and devastating in large numbers. It costs millions of dollars and years to train a good pilot. On the other hand training a UAV operator takes a fraction of the time and costs peanuts in comparison. The beauty of them is that they can hit targets with pin point precision yet they're expendable. A country will always be more reluctant to send a fighter jet into action as opposed to a drone.



aryobarzan said:


> UAE Drone...Iran and Israel falling behind in drone..watch out! another product from HALCON..developed in one year as per UAE..(no comments again)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

All of their high tech equipment has turned out to be completely useless in Yemen. When you have an authoritarian monarchy you cannot promote your most capable and competent soldiers to high positions, otherwise they could overthrow your tin pot dictatorship. 

Out of fear Persian Gulf countries like the UAE, Saudi, Bahrain, etc will always choose loyalty over merit and will always try to micro manage all of their troops to the last soldier, rather than training them to have initiative. Therefore their armies will always be weak when it comes to morale and ability. Pretty sad actually.









The Houthis have captured Jabal Al-Adayrim from the Yemeni National Army Marib - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


The Houthis have captured Jabal Al-Adayrim from the Yemeni National Army. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com







aryobarzan said:


> *IDEX 2021*​Good video to watch for Iranian designers ...gives you an idea about what is happening and also how to market weapons.
> 
> *A must watch for everyone...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This HALCOn is a one year old company in UAE and have made all the stuff including some jet engines..yes all in one year ....from concept to showroom. (no comments please.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Flights to Jeddah and Riadh are on hold. Even Dubai is diverting flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Perhaps a Houthi missile / drone strike ? Or maybe they have intelligence regarding an attack ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364487373774589954

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364497983996329984


Shawnee said:


> Flights to Jeddah and Riadh are on hold. Even Dubai is diverting flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Perhaps a Houthi missile / drone strike ? Or maybe they have intelligence regarding an attack ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364487373774589954
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364497983996329984



Maybe just intelligence possibilities causing so much disruption.


----------



## Shawnee

ترامپ چهار سال بی تعارف همه مردم ایران رو تروریست دونست

اینجا هنوز جماعت درگیر تعارفات اند
یکی کولبر بی نواست
یکی سوخت بر بی شغل

و حرفهای روشن فکرانه که تمومی نداره
خوب دولت براشون کار پیدا کنه
مشکل باید ریشه ای حل شه

*یه اسمی ابرومند پیدا کنیم برای متجاوزان به ناموس

خوب دولت براشون زن پیدا کنه
نمیتونن ازدواج کنن
جوون مردم چه کنه و تا کجا تحمل کنه
تقصیر دولت بوده تجاوزی اگر شده*​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364501335211728901
*اگر قاچاق سوخت قانونیه و در راستای صادرات بنزینه باید دید چرا انفجاری رخ داده*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

اولین تصویر از پهپاد رزمی کمان ۲۲ ارتش


کمان ۲۲ اولین پهپاد رزمی پهن پیکر کشور است که با مداومت پروازی بیش از ۲۴ ساعت، تا ۳۰۰۰ کیلومتر برد عملیاتی دارد.




www.mashreghnews.ir




Hey dear friends,i recommend all of you to check this link,you'll be surprised.......i'm really shocked by arteshi brothers.i didn't expect them such a astonishing surprise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

DoubleYouSee said:


> اولین تصویر از پهپاد رزمی کمان ۲۲ ارتش
> 
> 
> کمان ۲۲ اولین پهپاد رزمی پهن پیکر کشور است که با مداومت پروازی بیش از ۲۴ ساعت، تا ۳۰۰۰ کیلومتر برد عملیاتی دارد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dear friends,i recommend all of you to check this link,you'll be surprised.......i'm really shocked by arteshi brothers.i didn't expect them such a astonishing surprise


How does it compare to Fotros in terms of size? Could this be in parallel to or the final version of Fotros?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Impressive payload for such a small UAV. The range sounds impressive at 3000 KM as well.

I wonder if that's the ferry range or combat range? I mean the Shahed-129 has a ferry change of 3400 KM without any payload. With its payload the Shahed-129 could fly 1700 KM. With a full payload this UAV would probably have a range of approx 1000 KM I'm guessing ? Perhaps with half its payload 1500 KM ? Anything more would be excellent in my opinion.

Anyways that payload would completely devastate an enemy. Imagine one of these beasts flying over a target location after half a dozen missiles hit their targets ? UAV's are very useful not only for surveillance on a site during and after a missile strike but also because they can finish off any remnants of an enemy force.

Anyways has anyone else seen this before ?






The above picture is from the following article









Falling from the sky: How Iran became a drone power


Luck and ingenuity spurred by crippling sanctions propelled Tehran's drone programme




www.thenationalnews.com







WudangMaster said:


> How does it compare to Fotros in terms of size? Could this be in parallel to or the final version of Fotros?
> 
> View attachment 719492
> View attachment 719493
> View attachment 719494

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Surenas

One of the better strategic analyses I've read lately:









The Coming Turkish-Iranian Confrontation


It is true that at present the Turks and the Iranians are playing nice with each other, but these are ephemeral moments; their respective imperatives will lead them to collide with one another regardless of their subjective preferences.




newlinesmag.com





Bokhari argues that Iran has defeated Saudi in the fight for regional supremacy, and that there is only one player left that is willing and able to challenge Iran's regional influence: Turkey. This power struggle will define the Middle East for the decades to come. 

Active front to watch now: Sinjar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> One of the better strategic analyses I've read lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coming Turkish-Iranian Confrontation
> 
> 
> It is true that at present the Turks and the Iranians are playing nice with each other, but these are ephemeral moments; their respective imperatives will lead them to collide with one another regardless of their subjective preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlinesmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bokhari argues that Iran has defeated Saudi in the fight for regional supremacy, and that there is only one player left that is willing and able to challenge Iran's regional influence: Turkey. This power struggle will define the Middle East for the decades to come.
> 
> Active front to watch now: Sinjar.



This is already on top of Israel and USA and they will never change.

One election in Turkey could completely change their foreign policy course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Stryker1982 said:


> This is already on top of Israel and USA and they will never change.
> 
> One election in Turkey could completely change their foreign policy course.



US is signalling to both the Israelis and the Persian Gulf Arabs that the Trump honeymoon is over and that they are going to prioritize their great power struggle with China. Israel only concerns itself with Iranian entrenchment in Syria and does not pose a strategic threat to Iran's regional influence on the whole.









Biden deprioritizes the Middle East


The president has a tortured history in the region. Early signs suggests he wants to focus elsewhere.




www.politico.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Arian said:


> I think you once claimed that "Qatar is in Iran's pocket". What do you think now? @TheImmortal


But Qatar IS in Iran's pocket...more or less...and especially after that deadly blocked Qatar's fellow ARab "brothers" enforced on Qatar? Iran literally saved Iran...Qatar is in the Iranian camp(as much as an active proud wealthy ARab GCCmember can be that is). Iran has played patient and nice with Qatar...maybe because of them both sharing south pars and north dome gas field together...they are motivated to keep peace..Qatar also knows its too small to fight Iran, so there is no military tension..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364240424819433474
خوبه خشایارشا نجاتشون داده و افتخارشون همسر پنجاهم خشایارشا بودنه

قومی رو دو بار تو تاریخ از نابودی نجات بدی بعد بدهکار هم باشی​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Arian said:


> So, I think it's a fair point to ask how Qatar is our friend if this friendship hasn't done us much good in tangible ways.


There are a few STRONG tangible ways its helped Iran:
1. Access to USD. Between Qatar's "donations" of USD to IRan to Iran politely extorting available dollars from Qatar, it gives Iran ANOTHER valuable avenue to lighten the pressure and effect ofsanctions..dont forget Qatar is a sizeable economy..a rich one...super high GDP per capita...this is a honey pot financially for Iran. Iran is still under heavy sanctions...and the extra money?? in billions of dollars???? Iran needs that..pressure in Iraq might go up for Iran, or soon, so Iran needs more diverse avenues more than ever.

2. Leverage over and access to KSA: Being friends with Qatar could give Iran another access point in its regional struggle with KSA.

3. Disrupt unity in GCC and OIC- Having Qatar on Iran's side politically has no downside...and Qatar standing up for Iran in ISlamic organizations is helpful to Iran and building a more favorable public opinion of IRan.

4. Access to militarty info and intelligence- Al-Udeid which houses US military personnel is in Qatar...with access to Qatar, IRan could gather more and better intel on US troops and installations in Qatar.



> As for mediation between Iran and Arabs, we have Iraq, Oman and Pakistan for that.


Oman seems to be the most effective and they havent broken through with any better deals recently. Pakistan is out and in the US camp (just too broke and in need of US military gifts to oppose US).


> We don't need a fourth mediator.


Try as many as you need until one works well...you actually dont even have more than 2 real and good mediators...look at it..when it comes to countries that do mediation, you have more quantity, and less quality.


> As for our military ties, according to you, I don't think it's beneficial to our regional interests to militarily defend Qatar against the Saudis. Why would we do that?


Because, JUST LIKE IN YEMEN and SYRIA, it gives Iran a chance to create another foothold with great potential on the Arabian penninsula...which is has strategic and economic value..dont you see TUrkey has troops in Qatar on the ground currently??? thats great VIP access for TUrkey on that penninsula.



> How would we benefit from it?


I told you above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

aryobarzan said:


> No "Khaliji" Arab will ever be a friend with Iran..the most they will be "Neutral "towards Iran. As for MBS his days are numbered..even his best (BFF) now consider him TOXIC ..


Well if they they boycotted Qatar based of that kike order than they got together because the same kike told them so no one needs such friends lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Surenas said:


> One of the better strategic analyses I've read lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coming Turkish-Iranian Confrontation
> 
> 
> It is true that at present the Turks and the Iranians are playing nice with each other, but these are ephemeral moments; their respective imperatives will lead them to collide with one another regardless of their subjective preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlinesmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bokhari argues that Iran has defeated Saudi in the fight for regional supremacy, and that there is only one player left that is willing and able to challenge Iran's regional influence: Turkey. This power struggle will define the Middle East for the decades to come.
> 
> Active front to watch now: Sinjar.


the article is based on one flawed argument so, I have my reservation about it.

the problem with the article is that Iran based in foreign policy in the region on being Shia or Sunni
also it wont consider the point that in this round of conflict iran actually supported Azerbaijan stand not Armenia


----------



## 925boy

Surenas said:


> One of the better strategic analyses I've read lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coming Turkish-Iranian Confrontation
> 
> 
> It is true that at present the Turks and the Iranians are playing nice with each other, but these are ephemeral moments; their respective imperatives will lead them to collide with one another regardless of their subjective preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlinesmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bokhari argues that Iran has defeated Saudi in the fight for regional supremacy, and that there is only one player left that is willing and able to challenge Iran's regional influence: Turkey. This power struggle will define the Middle East for the decades to come.
> 
> Active front to watch now: Sinjar.


Yup, this makes sense with what i've already been suspecting myself. I've said it before that im surprised Iran and TUrkey havent already started exchanging blows considering how they keep showing up on opposite sides in regional battlefields. This will be interesting. Turkey will probably find out the hard way that white Christian man(NATO) wont die for Muslim Turkey..no matter what..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Hack-Hook said:


> the problem with the article is that Iran based in foreign policy in the region on being Shia or Sunni



That is not what he says, though. In fact, he argues that it isn't really a religious conflict but a geopolitical one with significant sectarian undertones. Which is correct imo.



> also it wont consider the point that in this round of conflict iran actually supported Azerbaijan stand not Armenia



Iran did not support Azerbaijan.

Iran was caught with its pants down when Azerbaijan under leadership of Turkey invaded Armenia and managed to conquer large swaths of territory next to its northern border; in a extremely sensitive region where some dream of carving up Iranian soil for their ethno-nationalist project.

The fact that Iran did not notice Azerbaijan's military build-up and overall intention to initiate a conflict, will go down in history as one of its most significant intelligence failures.

Iran only paid lip service (claiming support) for Azerbaijan when Azerbaijani victory was basically inevitable and after some traitors within Iran where voicing support for Baku and even sabotaged military supplies to Armenia. 

I'm sure that the war in Karabkah has been nothing more than a wake-up call for Iran, and that it is adjusting to the new geopolitical reality. That is why Iran is now mobilizing its allies in Sinjar to prevent further Turkish advancements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364162800227135488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364162795516948480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364237182555344898

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salmanov

Surenas said:


> That is not what he says, though. In fact, he argues that it isn't really a religious conflict but a geopolitical one with significant sectarian undertones. Which is correct imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran did not support Azerbaijan.
> 
> Iran was caught with its pants down when Azerbaijan under leadership of Turkey invaded Armenia and managed to conquer large swaths of territory next to its northern border; in a extremely sensitive region where some dream of carving up Iranian soil for their ethno-nationalist project.
> 
> The fact that Iran did not notice Azerbaijan's military build-up and overall intention to initiate a conflict, will go down in history as one of its most significant intelligence failures.
> 
> Iran only paid lip service (claiming support) for Azerbaijan when Azerbaijani victory was basically inevitable and after some traitors within Iran where voicing support for Baku and even sabotaged military supplies to Armenia.
> 
> I'm sure that the war in Karabkah has been nothing more than a wake-up call for Iran, and that it is adjusting to the new geopolitical reality. That is why Iran is now mobilizing its allies in Sinjar to prevent further Turkish advancements.


As if Iran wanted to support Armenia someone could have stopped them?!
Iran base it’s foreign policy on religion not nationalism so it will loose supporters coming Arab and south Asian and afghan Shias in they support Armenia against Shia Azerbaijan. Yes we know their government is anti religion kgb communist but Azerbaijani in general are Shia


----------



## sha ah

Iran lost nothing from the Armenian-Azeri conflict. Iran successfully deterred either side from spilling the fighting over its borders. Several Azeri helicopters and other aircraft were shot down by Iranian air defenses and if I remember correctly no Iranian civilians perished from the conflict. 

If anything Iran generated much needed revenue from selling the Armenians industrial supplies, fuel and weaponry. Iran has always taken a neutral stance in regards to this conflict, even in the early 90's when it began. However nobody can prevent Iran from selling weapons to whomever it pleases. 

Like I've stated earlier. The Armenians failed to keep up with Azerbaijan's weapons procurement and they stuck to their obsolete tactics from the 90's. The Armenians should have invested in beefing up their missile stockpiles, air defenses and most importantly UAV technology. If the Armenians had acquired a large number of UAV's, including suicide drones ( for example like the ones that hit the Aramco sites in Saudi Arabia ), it would have made a huge difference in my opinion.

They should have also built extensive tunnel/bunker networks that would have enabled them to transport their troops and equipment under cover. Instead they sent troops to the front in large convoys and they mostly kept their equipment like artillery in static positions, with barely any decoys or effort put into concealment. 

At this point the Armenians have become more or less a Russian vassal, but in any case in the coming years the Armenians will have to invest more heavily in modernizing their armed forces to some extent. This is where Iran can generate some revenue. Realistically nobody can prevent Iran from buying or selling weapons as it pleases. Azeri's/Turks might not like it but there's nothing they can do about it. 

Aliyev has even recently implied that Yerevan historically belonged to Azerbaijan, however these claims as laughable, along with implications regarding Iranian Azerbaijan. Iran sternly warned Aliyev that if any radical Syrian mercenaries even try to threaten Iran's borders that Iran could absolutely decimate them. 

For Iran, it's proxies are one thing, but Iran's territorial integrity is an absolute red line. Recently Iran has been building up new underground bunker/tunnel networks in Iran's north. If anyone tries anything, whether Turkey or Azerbaijan, they have to deal with the consequences of having thousands of missiles rain down on their heads and that would just be the beginning.



Surenas said:


> That is not what he says, though. In fact, he argues that it isn't really a religious conflict but a geopolitical one with significant sectarian undertones. Which is correct imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran did not support Azerbaijan.
> 
> Iran was caught with its pants down when Azerbaijan under leadership of Turkey invaded Armenia and managed to conquer large swaths of territory next to its northern border; in a extremely sensitive region where some dream of carving up Iranian soil for their ethno-nationalist project.
> 
> The fact that Iran did not notice Azerbaijan's military build-up and overall intention to initiate a conflict, will go down in history as one of its most significant intelligence failures.
> 
> Iran only paid lip service (claiming support) for Azerbaijan when Azerbaijani victory was basically inevitable and after some traitors within Iran where voicing support for Baku and even sabotaged military supplies to Armenia.
> 
> I'm sure that the war in Karabkah has been nothing more than a wake-up call for Iran, and that it is adjusting to the new geopolitical reality. That is why Iran is now mobilizing its allies in Sinjar to prevent further Turkish advancements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

925boy said:


> But Qatar IS in Iran's pocket...more or less...and especially after that deadly blocked Qatar's fellow ARab "brothers" enforced on Qatar? Iran literally saved Iran...Qatar is in the Iranian camp(as much as an active proud wealthy ARab GCCmember can be that is). Iran has played patient and nice with Qatar...maybe because of them both sharing south pars and north dome gas field together...they are motivated to keep peace..Qatar also knows its too small to fight Iran, so there is no military tension..lol


Qatar knows its too small to fight literally any country, that's why it has always acted in coordination with another regional power like Turkey or Saudi Arabia to further its interests. Qatar is far from being in Iran's pocket. Qatar is in Turkey's pocket at the moment and facts (not theories) prove that. There's nothing to speculate here. Just check facts and you will see that Qatar is much closer to Turkey than it will ever be to Iran in the near future.



925boy said:


> There are a few STRONG tangible ways its helped Iran:
> 1. Access to USD. Between Qatar's "donations" of USD to IRan to Iran politely extorting available dollars from Qatar, it gives Iran ANOTHER valuable avenue to lighten the pressure and effect ofsanctions..dont forget Qatar is a sizeable economy..a rich one...super high GDP per capita...this is a honey pot financially for Iran. Iran is still under heavy sanctions...and the extra money?? in billions of dollars???? Iran needs that..pressure in Iraq might go up for Iran, or soon, so Iran needs more diverse avenues more than ever.


We are smuggling the green paper from all of our neighbors, including Iraq, Turkey and Afghanistan. I don't know how much your point is true, but it is certainly not free for us. It's not like Qatar is giving us free money. Do you know the volume of Iran's exports to Qatar? It's a very low number about 300 million dollars. Do you know the volume of Turkey's exports to Qatar? It was about 1.3 billion dollars in 2019. Do you see the difference?



> 2. Leverage over and access to KSA: Being friends with Qatar could give Iran another access point in its regional struggle with KSA.


If Saudi Arabia decides to annex Qatar, the war won't last even one week. Just like how the exhausted Iraqi army successfully invaded and annexed Kuwait in less than 48 hours.



> 3. Disrupt unity in GCC and OIC- Having Qatar on Iran's side politically has no downside...and Qatar standing up for Iran in ISlamic organizations is helpful to Iran and building a more favorable public opinion of IRan.


The question is not whether it is good or bad to have Qatar on Iran's side. The question is whether Qatar is really on Iran's side, or if Qatar is playing Iran.



> 4. Access to militarty info and intelligence- Al-Udeid which houses US military personnel is in Qatar...with access to Qatar, IRan could gather more and better intel on US troops and installations in Qatar.


Do you seriously think that the Qatari government would share military intelligence on the US forces to Iran? Seriously? If they wanted to share intelligence with us, we would've known about the US plan to assassinate General Soleimani.



> Oman seems to be the most effective and they havent broken through with any better deals recently. Pakistan is out and in the US camp (just too broke and in need of US military gifts to oppose US).


Pakistan is in China's camp at the moment and they're not as pro-Saudi as they were a decade ago. Update your information please. Although I don't trust Pakistan completely because the political atmosphere in Pakistan may change rapidly with a new Prime Minister. Oman has never acted hostile against Iran. Just a decade ago Qatar was one of the most hostile countries towards us in the Persian Gulf region. Oman also hosts a significant number of Baloch people and other ethnic Iranian groups that have lived there for hundreds of years.



> Try as many as you need until one works well...you actually dont even have more than 2 real and good mediators...look at it..when it comes to countries that do mediation, you have more quantity, and less quality.


Do you seriously think that Iran's relations with the USA or Saudi Arabia are in their current shape because we don't have enough mediators? Europe, Japan, Turkey, Brazil, Russia, China, all have mediated between Iran and the Western world and our Arab neighbors. Do you think Qatar holds any weight compared to them?

The problem between Iran and Saudi Arabia, or Iran and the United States, is not something that can be resolved through mediation. Just simple as that.



> Because, JUST LIKE IN YEMEN and SYRIA, it gives Iran a chance to create another foothold with great potential on the Arabian penninsula...which is has strategic and economic value..dont you see TUrkey has troops in Qatar on the ground currently??? thats great VIP access for TUrkey on that penninsula.
> 
> I told you above.


You don't get it, my friend. Qatar is no Syria or Yemen. Qataris are one of the world's richest people driving some of the world's most expensive cars and living some of the world's laziest lifestyles. They are not going to form a resistance like the poor people of Yemen. Not now, not even 50 years later.

The reason that the Syrian regime or the Houthi people have not stabbed us in the back is because they know and firmly believe that they will be defeated as soon as they lose Iran. They do not have many options. So, they have to stand with Iran. That's not true about Qatar. Qatar has many options and almost all of them are better than Iran. Comparing Qatar to Yemen or Syria is just wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

The US airforce has admitted that the F-35 has FAILED costing the US taxpayers 1.7 TRILLION dollars

Apparently the F-35 is too heavy and requires far too much intensive and expensive maintenance. The US airforce now plans on only flying them part time. They also stated that they want to develop a new low cost, easy to maintain 4.5 generation jet.

I remember reading in an article last year which stated that the F-35 had over 700 deficiencies that needed to be resolved. I guess Turkey dodged a bullet with this one. Canada as well.









The U.S. Air Force Just Admitted The F-35 Stealth Fighter Has Failed


The U.S. Air Force’s chief of staff wants the service to develop an affordable, lightweight fighter to replace hundreds of aging F-16s and complement a small fleet of sophisticated F-35 stealth fighters. But an affordable, lightweight fighter is exactly what the F-35 was first conceived to be.




www.forbes.com





quotes from the article above:

With a sticker price of around $100 million per plane, including the engine, the F-35 is expensive. While stealthy and brimming with high-tech sensors, it’s also maintenance-intensive, buggy and unreliable.

The F-35 is a Ferrari, Brown told reporters last Wednesday. “You don’t drive your Ferrari to work every day, you only drive it on Sundays.









What about student loans, water or the homeless? Outrage follows report $1.7 trillion F-35 program is now considered a failure


A tacit admission by the US Air Force that the F-35 has failed its main mission has triggered an outpouring of outrage from Americans who think the stealth fighter’s gargantuan budget could have been better spent on other things.




www.rt.com





quotes from the article above:

A tacit admission by the US Air Force that the F-35 has failed its main mission has triggered an outpouring of outrage from Americans who think the stealth fighter’s gargantuan budget could have been better spent on other things.

Frustration with Lockheed Martin’s fifth-generation stealth jet flooded Twitter on Wednesday, after Forbes magazine published a story about how USAF commissioning a study into a new, cheaper and lighter fighter amounts to _“a tacit admission that the F-35 has failed.”

“We could have used this cash to cancel student loans for every person in America,_”..._ “That's enough to house all homeless people in the United States 28 times over,”_tweeted Robert Reich, Labor secretary in the Clinton administration.

It announced a tactical aviation study ordered by USAF Chief of Staff General Charles Q. Brown Jr, looking for a _“clean sheet design”_ of something he called a _“fourth-and-a half/fifth-gen minus”_ aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

sha ah said:


> Iran lost nothing from the Armenian-Azeri conflict. Iran successfully deterred either side from spilling the fighting over its borders. Several Azeri helicopters and other aircraft were shot down by Iranian air defenses and if I remember correctly no Iranian civilians perished from the conflict.



It was caught off-guard, stood idle as other regional powers advanced their interests at its expense and had to cope with one of its northern neighbours, that has extensive relations with Israel, changing the contours of the area's borders.

By the way, there is a semi military coup happening right now in Armenia. Why? Because yesterday the Armenian PM criticized the performance of the Russian Iskandar missiles in the Karabkah war, claiming that they did not explode or when they did, only with 10% of their claimed capacity. And now the Russians have become mad because the capabilities of their weapons got ridiculed, and now the General Staff of the Armenian Armed Force is demanding the resignation of PM Pashinyan (likely under Russian pressure).

Time for Iran to put more effort in marketing its weaponry in Armenia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Surenas said:


> It was caught off-guard, stood idle as other regional powers advanced their interests at its expense and had to cope with one of its northern neighbours, that has extensive relations with Israel, changing the contours of the area's borders.
> 
> By the way, there is a semi military coup happening right now in Armenia. Why? Because yesterday the Armenian PM criticized the performance of the Russian Iskandar missiles in the Karabkah war, claiming that they did not explode or when they did, only with 10% of their claimed capacity. And now the Russians have become mad because the capabilities of their weapons got ridiculed, and now the General Staff of the Armenian Armed Force is demanding the resignation of PM Pashinyan (likely under Russian pressure).
> 
> Time for Iran to put more effort in marketing its weaponry in Armenia.
> 
> 
> 
> Surenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was caught off-guard, stood idle as other regional powers advanced their interests at its expense and had to cope with one of its northern neighbours, that has extensive relations with Israel, changing the contours of the area's borders.
> 
> By the way, there is a semi military coup happening right now in Armenia. Why? Because yesterday the Armenian PM criticized the performance of the Russian Iskandar missiles in the Karabkah war, claiming that they did not explode or when they did, only with 10% of their claimed capacity. And now the Russians have become mad because the capabilities of their weapons got ridiculed, and now the General Staff of the Armenian Armed Force is demanding the resignation of PM Pashinyan (likely under Russian pressure).
> 
> Time for Iran to put more effort in marketing its weaponry in Armenia.
> 
> 
> 
> Marketing already done..look at the "cutting edge tech" thread in the middle east forum..lol..
Click to expand...

Marketing already done..look at the "cutting edge tech" thread in the middle east forum..lol..


----------



## Hack-Hook

Surenas said:


> It was caught off-guard, stood idle as other regional powers advanced their interests at its expense and had to cope with one of its northern neighbours, that has extensive relations with Israel, changing the contours of the area's borders.
> 
> By the way, there is a semi military coup happening right now in Armenia. Why? Because yesterday the Armenian PM criticized the performance of the Russian Iskandar missiles in the Karabkah war, claiming that they did not explode or when they did, only with 10% of their claimed capacity. And now the Russians have become mad because the capabilities of their weapons got ridiculed, and now the General Staff of the Armenian Armed Force is demanding the resignation of PM Pashinyan (likely under Russian pressure).
> 
> Time for Iran to put more effort in marketing its weaponry in Armenia.


Well I have iran official that asked them go to their internationally recognized border . i saw azeri officials thamks iran for its stand on the border.
I saw our national TV that clearly supported and was biased toward Azerbaijan and on other hand I see you claiming that iran supported Armenia . i wonder which i must believe .


----------



## 925boy

Surenas said:


> It was caught off-guard, stood idle as other regional powers advanced their interests at its expense and had to cope with one of its northern neighbours, that has extensive relations with Israel, changing the contours of the area's borders.
> 
> By the way, there is a semi military coup happening right now in Armenia. Why? Because yesterday the Armenian PM criticized the performance of the Russian Iskandar missiles in the Karabkah war, claiming that they did not explode or when they did, only with 10% of their claimed capacity. And now the Russians have become mad because the capabilities of their weapons got ridiculed, and now the General Staff of the Armenian Armed Force is demanding the resignation of PM Pashinyan (likely under Russian pressure).
> 
> Time for Iran to put more effort in marketing its weaponry in Armenia.


Armenian govt and leadership still doesnt want to accept that Armenian soldiers and military performed badly in the Karabakh war of 2020. No lie or propaganda will refute that truth. Russian Iskander is a good system, i dont believe it didnt work as designed...Armenians just dont want to accept they failed themselves. i know these types of people because this is how NIgerians are in general too- they hate accountability.


----------



## Arash1991

What Iranians think about Pakisan? - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Considering the eventual outcome, the Armenians should have simply made concessions rather than fighting. Honestly it wasn't so much that the Armenian soldiers/military performed badly. It was more the fact that they were technologically, numerically and tactically outmatched.

The same tactics and strategy that worked in the 90s, failed today. They simply didn't modernize or upgrade their tactics or equipment. They also didn't learn anything from the recent low intensity conflicts in the region.

Yes Iran could easily provide Armenians with much of what they need, specifically missile technology, air defenses and especially UAV technology. Iran does not need to advertise its military hardware to anyone. Recent events, like the shooting down of the RQ-4 or the successful strikes on the Aramco facilities are advertising enough.



925boy said:


> Armenian govt and leadership still doesnt want to accept that Armenian soldiers and military performed badly in the Karabakh war of 2020. No lie or propaganda will refute that truth. Russian Iskander is a good system, i dont believe it didnt work as designed...Armenians just dont want to accept they failed themselves. i know these types of people because this is how NIgerians are in general too- they hate accountability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fulgrim

Biden orders airstrikes in Syria, retaliating against Iran-backed militias


Pentagon press secretary John Kirby said Friday the bombing caused “casualties” but said it was too early to say how many fighters were killed or wounded.




www.nbcnews.com






Biden orders airstrikes in Syria, retaliating against Iran-backed militias

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Houthis now on the outskirts of Marib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365371737458769924

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363891100356931585








Al Houthi militia targets the city of Marib with a ballistic missile, the second within 12 hours Marib, Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Al Houthi militia targets the city of Marib with a ballistic missile, the second within 12 hours. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





Biden orders airstrikes on pro-Iranian militias in Deir Ezzor, Syria, close to the Iraqi border. Recently Iran has equipped Shia militias with UAV technology. The question is, will they utilize them against US forces or US interests ? The oil facilities east of the Euphrates would be a tempting target









The Pentagon: Two F-15 fighters targeted 11 installations in eastern Syria Deir Ez-Zor Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


The Pentagon: Two F-15 fighters targeted 11 installations in eastern Syria. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> Considering the eventual outcome, the Armenians should have simply made concessions rather than fighting. Honestly it wasn't so much that the Armenian soldiers/military performed badly. It was more the fact that they were technologically, numerically and tactically outmatched.
> 
> The same tactics and strategy that worked in the 90s, failed today. They simply didn't modernize or upgrade their tactics or equipment. They also didn't learn anything from the recent low intensity conflicts in the region.
> 
> Yes Iran could easily provide Armenians with much of what they need, specifically missile technology, air defenses and especially UAV technology. Iran does not need to advertise its military hardware to anyone. Recent events, like the shooting down of the RQ-4 or the successful strikes on the Aramco facilities are advertising enough.


I agree with your points in general. Armenia definitely suffered and suffers still from high levels of denial that AZ was going to attack...and change is always coming to that thing that doesnt want to change...smh. Armenian PM will probably have to go, cuz the war loss will haunt him and his political career.


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365393221090758658

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365385116609052673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365372833199779849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365309227854618628

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Apparently a British ship was also hit.


----------



## sha ah

Situation in Yemen, near Marib, flags represent recent Houthi gains in the last 24-48 hrs






Recent Houthi gains are portrayed in the red stripped area. Marib is circled in red. Houthi fighters are now approx 10 KM away from Marib. Despite Saudi claims to the contrary, Houthis are gaining territory every few days and getting dangerously close to Marib. Taking Marib will be a devastating and humiliating blow to the Saudi / UAE / Persian Gulf Arab cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

The Israelis are better off registering their ships to foreign countries. Perhaps the UAE or Bahrain will be willing to put their flags on their ships for protection, just like they did for Saddam ? Or they can register their ships to Panama or some African country ? Either way I don't think they can take on Iran in the Persian Gulf, although they might retaliate by targeting Iranian ships in the Red Sea or Mediterranean



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365393221090758658
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365385116609052673
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365372833199779849
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365309227854618628

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> The Israelis are better off registering their ships to foreign countries. Perhaps the UAE or Bahrain will be willing to put their flags on their ships for protection, just like they did for Saddam ? Or they can register their ships to Panama or some African country ? Either way I don't think they can take on Iran in the Persian Gulf, although they might retaliate by targeting Iranian ships in the Red Sea or Mediterranean



It was Bahamas flag.
Iran has minimized its Red Sea traffic apparently.

Honestly one had to wonder why it took so much to see an Israeli ship hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> Apparently a British ship was also hit.



Clarification:

The ship mentioned above should be the same Israeli ship.

I just searched a few key words. The company Helios Ray LTD is registered in Isle of Man, a British mandate.

This ship has ZERO Israeli stamp on it per any open source search!!


----------



## Hormuz




----------



## thetutle

I think it's patently clear that sections on iran are here to stay until regime change happens. You have the same outcome whether you were trying to build nukes or not.


----------



## Shawnee

thetutle said:


> I think it's patently clear that sections on iran are here to stay until regime change happens. You have the same outcome whether you were trying to build nukes or not.



You may want to start with Syria since it is 10 years past due. Guess why he is in power 

You are so cute!









Bashar al-Assad’s days are numbered: Erdoğan - Turkey News


Erdoğan warns Syrian leader Bashar al-Assad that he cannot continue oppressing people with ‘tanks and guns,’ saying that his days are numbered and calling on him to go to the polls and let the Syrian people decide.




www.hurriyetdailynews.com













Clinton Says Assad's Days Are Numbered


TOKYO - U.S.




www.voanews.com













'Your days are numbered,' U.S. official tells al-Assad - CNN


As violence raged in Syria, U.S. officials made clear Tuesday that the United States has lost patience with President Bashar al-Assad.




edition.cnn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thetutle

Shawnee said:


> You may want to start with Syria since it is 10 years past due. Guess why he is in power
> 
> You are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bashar al-Assad’s days are numbered: Erdoğan - Turkey News
> 
> 
> Erdoğan warns Syrian leader Bashar al-Assad that he cannot continue oppressing people with ‘tanks and guns,’ saying that his days are numbered and calling on him to go to the polls and let the Syrian people decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hurriyetdailynews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton Says Assad's Days Are Numbered
> 
> 
> TOKYO - U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.voanews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Your days are numbered,' U.S. official tells al-Assad - CNN
> 
> 
> As violence raged in Syria, U.S. officials made clear Tuesday that the United States has lost patience with President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com



I don’t think you’ve read my post. I suggest you read it again. I didn’t say anyone will succeed in regime change. I said sanctions are staying on Iran until there is a regime change. If the regime is in power in 50 years from now, you will have the same sanctions for the next 50 years. I don’t see the benefits of not making a nuke. Maybe the regime likes sanctions? I don’t know

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365741764561301506
Multiple incidents in KSA today.

One wonders if Yemenis only want to consume Patriot missiles and disrupt the KSA flights to cause financial and psychological damage.

It only takes a flying junk with no warhead to attract multiple AD missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Riadh was reportedly just hit by a ballistic missile.
Reports of more drone attacks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365759671819198472

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Aramagedon said:


> بچه ها هر چی تنش تو امریکا و جهان بیشتر بشه ارزش دلار سقوط میکنه و ارزش ارزهای دیجیتال میره بالاتر. مثلا پارسال بیت کوین ۱۹۰۰۰ دلار بود و امسال شده ۳۳۰۰۰ دلار
> 
> یکی از راهای پول درآوردن خرید ارزهای دیجیتال هست. ولی من بهتون ۱۰۰٪ پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون قطعیتی وجود نداره که هر ماه و هر سال ارزش ارزهای دیجیتال بره بالا و ممکنه حتی پایینم بیاد
> 
> خلاصه به عنوان یه هموطن خواستم یکی از راههای پول درآوردن خیلی از ایرانیا و خودمو براتون بازگو کنم، البته من ضررهای نجومی هم کردم چون ارزهای دیجیتال رو بد موقع خریدم یا فروختم. این سه نمودار خیلی چیزا رو توصیخ میدن و نیازی به توضیح دادن بیشتر من نیست
> 
> اگه میخواین این کارو شروع کنین بهترین اپلیکیشن " اتمیک ولت " هست فقط مواظب باشین پسورد و ۱۲ کلمه ی امنیتی ولت (کیف پول دیجیتال) یادتون نره و بهتره از گوشی اثر انگشت خون یا فیس آی دی اپل استفاده کنید تا حتی اگه پسورد یادتون رفت بتونین وارد برنامه بشین و سرمایتون به باد نره
> 
> View attachment 713086
> 
> View attachment 713087
> 
> View attachment 713088


JEWCOIN!


----------



## Shawnee

Also likely related:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365748299861549060
هر دو شهید شدند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Saudis claim to have intercepted an explosive drone over Khamis Mushait, near Abha, Saudi Arabia. 

This is the 5th suicide drone that the Saudi coalition has claimed to have intercepted in the last 24 hrs over southern Saudi Arabia, near the Yemeni border


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365764845451304961
Patriot missiles intercepted several targets over Riyadh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365729363577221120
Intense fighting near Marib. POV from the pro-Saudi (Hadi) forces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365663420465438720
Fierce fighting on the front near Marib. Houthis are now 5-10 km away from Marib with dozens dead and captured on both sides as of late.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365601620176875521
In the capital Sanna / Yemen tens of thousands demonstrate against a blockade by the Arab Coalition led by Saudi Arabia 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365649254954450946

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

a nice analys from dr hassan abbasi. it's more or less about how the liberals within Iran, don't let Iran making any progress (in economy, science, etc..). worth to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hormuz

a video about the recent attacks at the iraq syrian border. 
omid dana claims that these attacks made by the u.s. are more a show. 
what do you think about his claims?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

camelguy said:


> JEWCOIN!


Evey year dollar becomes weaker and Cryptocurrencies become stronger. So its a way to trade without Jew papers AKA Dollar/Pound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

what a shame Iran didnt drown the rats on the zionist ship... this was only a warning shot unfortunately

its absolutely amazing to me that Israel would even have the balls to send a spy ship into the persian gulf...
Iran should sink any ship that enters with any zionist connection. period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Surenas said:


> One of the better strategic analyses I've read lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coming Turkish-Iranian Confrontation
> 
> 
> It is true that at present the Turks and the Iranians are playing nice with each other, but these are ephemeral moments; their respective imperatives will lead them to collide with one another regardless of their subjective preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlinesmag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bokhari argues that Iran has defeated Saudi in the fight for regional supremacy, and that there is only one player left that is willing and able to challenge Iran's regional influence: Turkey. This power struggle will define the Middle East for the decades to come.
> 
> Active front to watch now: Sinjar.


 




in this video dr. abbasi talks about a new cold war area in the middle east and also mentions the different parties involved and which problems the new goverment has to face in year 1400.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

zartosht said:


> what a shame Iran didnt drown the rats on the zionist ship... this was only a warning shot unfortunately
> 
> its absolutely amazing to me that Israel would even have the balls to send a spy ship into the persian gulf...
> Iran should sink any ship that enters with any zionist connection. period.


And what about our ships in the Mediterranean Sea? How do you suggest to defend them?


----------



## zartosht

Arian said:


> And what about our ships in the Mediterranean Sea? How do you suggest to defend them?



Iran is sending spyships off the coast of Israel? 

legitimate Iranian trading ships sometimes get harrassed let alone spy ships

Iran doesnt need to openly fire on them... mysterious explosions like this are more then enough. 

Iranian ships also get blocked from entering certain areas. without any legal justification. Yemen being a prime example. there is absolutely nothing giving the saudis and americans the right to impose a naval blockade on yemen. yet Iranian ships dont go there...

these animals only understand the language of force. it should have been crystal clear by now after the soleimani murder... Iran has to start responding in their own language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366069385807466496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

zartosht said:


> Iran is sending spyships off the coast of Israel?
> 
> legitimate Iranian trading ships sometimes get harrassed let alone spy ships
> 
> Iran doesnt need to openly fire on them... mysterious explosions like this are more then enough.
> 
> Iranian ships also get blocked from entering certain areas. without any legal justification. Yemen being a prime example. there is absolutely nothing giving the saudis and americans the right to impose a naval blockade on yemen. yet Iranian ships dont go there...
> 
> these animals only understand the language of force. it should have been crystal clear by now after the soleimani murder... Iran has to start responding in their own language.


Why are you changing the question? My question is simple.

You suggest to sink their ships. What's your plan for when they sink one of ours in the Mediterranean Sea?


----------



## Blue In Green

Arian said:


> Why are you changing the question? My question is simple.
> 
> You suggest to sink their ships. What's your plan for when they sink one of ours in the Mediterranean Sea?



At that point the ball of escalation gets rolling and targets wont be tied down to just ships.

Iran and Israel have to come to blows anyways and by the looks of it, we will be seeing a confrontation unfold sooner rather than later. The smaller intricacies no longer matter when this show starts to get going dadash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Blue In Green said:


> At that point the ball of escalation gets rolling and targets wont be tied down to just ships.
> 
> Iran and Israel have to come to blows anyways and by the looks of it, we will be seeing a confrontation unfold sooner rather than later. The smaller intricacies no longer matter when this show starts to get going dadash.


I would rather see a confrontation on the ground, not in international waters. We'll be at a huge disadvantage in such a conflict in open seas.


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> At that point the ball of escalation gets rolling and targets wont be tied down to just ships.
> 
> Iran and Israel have to come to blows anyways and by the looks of it, we will be seeing a confrontation unfold sooner rather than later. The smaller intricacies no longer matter when this show starts to get going dadash.



Yes, I agree. Iran and Israel will come to blows one day. I just can't see this not ever happening. Every day Israel waits, makes it harder for them to deal a more decisive blow. They need to strike eventually before Iran develops a nuclear deterrent. Compare 10 years prior, an Israel attack would have been far easier.

They will feel more and more obligated to strike before it's to late. I just hope we are not humiliated and the IRGC can make 40 years of poor management by this government worth while with a victory haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran will never allow the Israelis to expand their influence in the Persian Gulf. They can try but Iran will always target them and they will always be at a disadvantage there. I'm not sure if the Israelis want to escalate this too much since Iran has the option of launching missiles at Israel from various proxy groups. Only time will tell what the future holds.



Stryker1982 said:


> Yes, I agree. Iran and Israel will come to blows one day. I just can't see this not ever happening. Every day Israel waits, makes it harder for them to deal a more decisive blow. They need to strike eventually before Iran develops a nuclear deterrent. Compare 10 years prior, an Israel attack would have been far easier.
> 
> They will feel more and more obligated to strike before it's to late. I just hope we are not humiliated and the IRGC can make 40 years of poor management by this government worth while with a victory haha.


I wonder why they don't condemn Saudi strikes on Yemeni civilian targets. I guess Yemeni people don't count ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366128525581942784
So the missiles did hit Riyadh after all. They're claiming that only civilian targets were hit. Of course.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366010344993349632
Houthis claim to have hit sensitive sites in Riyadh with multiple missiles and drones









Houthi military spokesman: We carried out an operation with a ballistic missile and 15 drones that targeted sensitive sites in Riyadh Sana'a, Capital Municipality - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Houthi military spokesman: We carried out an operation with a ballistic missile and 15 drones that targeted sensitive sites in Riyadh. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





The Saudis retaliate and kill more Yemeni civilians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365840036709679104
More fighting near the front, near Marib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365772295155892230

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Iran will never allow the Israelis to expand their influence in the Persian Gulf. They can try but Iran will always target them and they will always be at a disadvantage there. I'm not sure if the Israelis want to escalate this too much since Iran has the option of launching missiles at Israel from various proxy groups. Only time will tell what the future holds.
> 
> 
> I wonder why they don't condemn Saudi strikes on Yemeni civilian targets. I guess Yemeni people don't count ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366128525581942784
> So the missiles did hit Riyadh after all. They're claiming that only civilian targets were hit. Of course.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366010344993349632
> Houthis claim to have hit sensitive sites in Riyadh with multiple missiles and drones
> 
> The Saudis retaliate and kill more Yemeni civilians.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365840036709679104
> More fighting near the front, near Marib
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365772295155892230


I agree...Israel in Persian gulf is a gold mine for iran to hit them over and over again....They will be playing in the Iran's field.


----------



## sha ah

So the Houthis claim to have used Zulfiqar ballistic missiles this time around to target Riyadh. Interesting I wonder if this is the same Zulfiqar ballistic missiles developed by Iran or just the same name ? I'm assuming its the same missile since the Iranian Zulfiqar has a range of 700 KM. To hit Riyadh the missiles must have traveled at least 860 KM, so with slight modifications it makes sense. This goes to prove that Iranian missiles are capable of much farther distances than Iranian officials initially claim. If anything Iranian officials are downplaying Iran's capabilities. I'm sure the Khorramshahr missile can already hit London.


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> I agree...Israel in Persian gulf is a gold mine for iran to hit them over and over again....They will be playing in the Iran's field.





sha ah said:


> Iran will never allow the Israelis to expand their influence in the Persian Gulf. They can try but Iran will always target them and they will always be at a disadvantage there. I'm not sure if the Israelis want to escalate this too much since Iran has the option of launching missiles at Israel from various proxy groups. Only time will tell what the future holds.
> 
> 
> I wonder why they don't condemn Saudi strikes on Yemeni civilian targets. I guess Yemeni people don't count ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366128525581942784
> So the missiles did hit Riyadh after all. They're claiming that only civilian targets were hit. Of course.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366010344993349632
> Houthis claim to have hit sensitive sites in Riyadh with multiple missiles and drones
> 
> The Saudis retaliate and kill more Yemeni civilians.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365840036709679104
> More fighting near the front, near Marib
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365772295155892230



It can never be allowed to happen. They made the right choice to hit that ship, with what looks like a warning shot considering the small damage. They estimate Iran wouldn't have the courage to strike, but this is Iran's home turf.


sha ah said:


> So the Houthis claim to have used Zulfiqar ballistic missiles this time around to target Riyadh. Interesting I wonder if this is the same Zulfiqar ballistic missiles developed by Iran or just the same name ? I'm assuming its the same missile since the Iranian Zulfiqar has a range of 700 KM. To hit Riyadh the missiles must have traveled at least 860 KM, so with slight modifications it makes sense. This goes to prove that Iranian missiles are capable of much farther distances than Iranian officials initially claim. If anything Iranian officials are downplaying Iran's capabilities. I'm sure the Khorramshahr missile can already hit London.



It's the same name but It's a common misconception. Yemeni Zulfiqar ballistic missile is more like a Qiam or a Scud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Stryker1982 said:


> It can never be allowed to happen. They made the right choice to hit that ship, with what looks like a warning shot considering the small damage. They estimate Iran wouldn't have the courage to strike, but this is Iran's home turf.


Yes it was just a message..the charge (limpet mine) or the projectile was deliberately done ABOVE water line not the sink the ship....next time just put it few meters below water line and that massive ship is gone..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Israeli's are considering their options. According to reports, Israel is expected to respond. Most likely not in the Persian Gulf. I'm guessing somewhere in the Mediterranean. That could explain why Iranian ships are being guarded Russian warships as they go through the Suez. 

No matter what they do I doubt if Iran will ever accept Israeli influence in the Persian Gulf. They'll pretty much be forced to fly in their goods. The insurance rates are probably already going through the roof.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366095050187431940








Russian Navy Seen Escorting Iranian Tankers Bound for Syria - USNI News


Last week, the Iranian-flagged oil tanker Samah entered the Mediterranean Sea via the Suez Canal. After a few miles, the 900-foot-long ship stopped reporting its position and destination. Evidence suggests the ship sailed to Syria, escorted by two Russian Navy ships, including a destroyer...




news.usni.org


----------



## sha ah

If this is the Israeli response to Iran, then it's a weak response. They strike Syria every month or two anyways.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366128004871589891
If this is true then Iran has won this round. The US is showing weakness.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366093441562791937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366046796724723719
You know this makes me think, if the Syrians had the balls to launch missiles back at Israel everytime they struck Syrian territory then the Israelis would probably back down eventually. I can't blame the Syrians since they're so depleted and they almost lost their entire country but look at the Houthis. Right now the Syrians don't even have the balls to allow Iranian missile stockpiles on their territory. They're allowing the US to steal their oil without even targeting those oil facilities. Pretty sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366351745744596992


----------



## zartosht

Arian said:


> Why are you changing the question? My question is simple.
> 
> You suggest to sink their ships. What's your plan for when they sink one of ours in the Mediterranean Sea?


 And my question to you is what exactly can they do to iranian shipping that they havent already?

Iran already took a shot at their ship. Instead of a warning shot as it was. In my opinion it would have sent a stronger message to sink it.

these animals spill blood without a second thought. Including Irans national hero. Yet Iran still takes bloodless warning shots at them. Sending a message but.Not spilling blood.

its time for Iran to escalate on their level and actually spill some animal blood for detterence.

otherwise they are more then happy tokeep taking blood for warning shots exchange rate.
What exactly do you think the zionists would have done if this rat filled ship sank and drowned some mossad filth? 

airstrike Iran? They would have ate it anddone nothing.

Iran cannot afford to become timid. It signals weakness. Next time they will try togo for the supreme leader at this rate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

zartosht said:


> And my question to you is what exactly can they do to iranian shipping that they havent already?
> 
> Iran already took a shot at their ship. Instead of a warning shot as it was. In my opinion it would have sent a stronger message to sink it.
> 
> these animals spill blood without a second thought. Including Irans national hero. Yet Iran still takes bloodless warning shots at them. Sending a message but.Not spilling blood.
> 
> its time for Iran to escalate on their level and actually spill some animal blood for detterence.
> 
> otherwise they are more then happy tokeep taking blood for warning shots exchange rate.
> What exactly do you think the zionists would have done if this rat filled ship sank and drowned some mossad filth?
> 
> airstrike Iran? They would have ate it anddone nothing.
> 
> Iran cannot afford to become timid. It signals weakness. Next time they will try togo for the supreme leader at this rate


They can target an Iranian oil tanker and another Sanchi incident will happen with tens of people dead. What will you do then? Can we manage to avoid the Mediterranean Sea?

Israel would get the United States involved in any conflict with Iran. If you're realistic, the USN can literally wipe out our entire naval assets in any war that happens outside of the Persian Gulf or far from our coasts in the Indian Ocean. Just because we have established deterrence near our coast doesn't mean that we should get cocky and think that we can project power thousands of kilometers away from our borders.

They don't need to conduct any air strikes. They can literally block our ships from passing through the Mediterranean Sea.

Iran should've established deterrence right after they assassinated General Soleimani, or Mohsen Fakhrizadeh. Now it's too late and foolish moves like what you suggested will only make things worse for us.

If the regime truly have balls as they claim all the time, they should take out Trump or Pompeo. Maybe even some democrats would be happy to help them with the right price. There's a good chance that Trump will get reelected in 2024. And Pompeo is a psychopath that is far more dangerous than Trump. We should deal with them and take revenge for assassinating General Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Arian said:


> They can target an Iranian oil tanker and another Sanchi incident will happen with tens of people dead. What will you do then? Can we manage to avoid the Mediterranean Sea?
> 
> Israel would get the United States involved in any conflict with Iran. If you're realistic, the USN can literally wipe out our entire naval assets in any war that happens outside of the Persian Gulf or far from our coasts in the Indian Ocean. Just because we have established deterrence near our coast doesn't mean that we should get cocky and think that we can project power thousands of kilometers away from our borders.
> 
> They don't need to conduct any air strikes. They can literally block our ships from passing through the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> Iran should've established deterrence right after they assassinated General Soleimani, or Mohsen Fakhrizadeh. Now it's too late and foolish moves like what you suggested will only make things worse for us.
> 
> If the regime truly have balls as they claim all the time, they should take out Trump or Pompeo. Maybe even some democrats would be happy to help them with the right price. There's a good chance that Trump will get reelected in 2024. And Pompeo is a psychopath that is far more dangerous than Trump. We should deal with them and take revenge for assassinating General Soleimani.



Agreed 100%, Iran lost a fair deal of credibility in the realm of deterrence after essentially blowing its load on Ayn Al-Assad without killing anyone (still not believing the Americans fully on this one though, their was more extensive material loss) and not going after the very individuals who ordered the strike in the first (such as that Mckenzie guy).

Iran is timid, scarred to a certain extent and unwilling to go farther than it deems necessary due to internal reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

What do you guys think of Ahmadinejad change


----------



## Shawnee

*US Intelligence Report Leaves Saudi Arabia with No Good Geopolitical Choices*

By *Dr. James M. Dorsey*March 1, 2021





Saudi Crown Prince Muhammad bin Salman, US Department of State public domain image via Jakob Reimann Flickr CC

BESA Center Perspectives Paper No. 1,946, March 1, 2021
*EXECUTIVE SUMMARY: The Biden administration’s publication of a US intelligence report that holds Saudi Crown Prince Muhammad bin Salman responsible for the killing of journalist Jamal Khashoggi creates a fundamental challenge to the kingdom’s geopolitical ambitions.*
The challenge facing Saudi Arabia in the wake of the Biden administration’s publication of an intelligence report holding Crown Prince Muhammad bin Salman responsible for the killing of journalist Jamal Khashoggi lies in whether and how the kingdom will seek to further diversify its alliances with other world powers in response to the report and US human rights pressure.
The options available to Saudi Arabia and the UAE are limited by the fact that they cannot fully replace the US as a mainstay of their defense as well as their quest for regional hegemony, even if the report revives perceptions of the US as unreliable and at odds with their policies.
As Saudi King Salman and Prince Muhammad contemplate their options, including strengthening relations with external players such as China and Russia, they may find that reliance on these forces could prove riskier than the pitfalls of the kingdom’s ties with the US.
Core to Saudi as well as UAE considerations is likely to be the shaping of the ultimate balance of power between the kingdom and Iran in a swath of territory stretching from the Atlantic coast of Africa to Central Asia’s border with China.
US officials privately suggest that regional jockeying in an environment in which world power is being rebalanced to create a new world order was the key driver of Saudi and UAE as well as Israeli opposition from day one to the 2015 nuclear accord with Iran that the US, together with Europe, China, and Russia, negotiated. That remains the driver of criticism of President Joe Biden’s efforts to revive the agreement.
“If forced to choose, Riyadh preferred an isolated Iran with a nuclear bomb to an internationally accepted Iran unarmed with the weapons of doom,” said Trita Parsi, executive VP of the Washington-based Quincy Institute for Responsible Statecraft and founder of the National Iranian American Council. Parsi was summing up Saudi and Emirati attitudes based on interviews with officials involved in the negotiations at a time when Biden was US VP.
As a result, Saudi Arabia, the UAE, and Israel appear to remain determined to either foil a return of the US to the accord, from which Biden’s predecessor, Donald Trump, withdrew, or ensure that it imposes conditions on Iran that would severely undermine its claim to regional hegemony.
In the ultimate analysis, the Gulf States and Israel share US objectives that include not only restricting Iran’s nuclear capabilities but also limiting its ballistic missiles program and ending support for non-state actors like Lebanon’s Hezbollah, Iraqi militias, and Yemen’s Houthis. The Middle Eastern states differ with the Biden administration on how to achieve those objectives and the sequencing of their pursuit.
Even so, the Gulf States are likely to realize, as Saudi Arabia contemplates its next steps, what Israel already knows: that China’s and Russia’s commitments to the defense of Saudi Arabia or Israel are unlikely to match that of the US, given that they view an Iran unfettered by sanctions and international isolation as strategic in ways that only Turkey, rather than other Middle Eastern states, can match.
Riyadh and Abu Dhabi will also have to recognize that they can attempt to influence US policies with the help of Israel’s powerful Washington lobby and influential US lobbying and public relations companies in ways that they are not able to do in autocratic China or authoritarian Russia.
Beijing and Moscow will no doubt seek to exploit opportunities created by Washington’s recalibration of its relations with Riyadh with arms sales as well as increased trade and investment.
But that will not alter the two countries’ long-term view of Iran as a country, albeit problematic, with attributes that the Gulf States cannot match even if it is momentarily in economic and political disrepair.
Those attributes include Iran’s geography as a gateway at the crossroads of Central Asia, the Middle East, and Europe; ethnic, cultural, and religious ties with Central Asia and the Middle East as a result of history and empire; a deep-seated identity rooted in empire; some of the world’s foremost oil and gas reserves; a large, highly educated population of 83 million that constitutes a huge domestic market; a fundamentally diversified economy; and a battle-hardened military.
Iran also shares Chinese and Russian ambitions to contain US influence even if its aspirations at times clash with those of China and Russia.
“China’s BRI will on paper finance additional transit options for the transfer of goods from ports in southern to northern Iran and beyond to Turkey, Russia, or Europe. China has a number of transit options available to it, but Iranian territory is difficult to avoid for any south-north or east-west links,” said Iran scholar Alex Vatanka referring to Beijing’s infrastructure, transportation, and energy-driven Belt and Road Initiative.
Compared to an unfettered Iran, Saudi Arabia and the UAE primarily offer geography related to some of the most strategic waterways through which much of the world’s oil and gas flows as well their positioning opposite the Horn of Africa and their energy reserves.
Moreover, Saudi Arabia’s position as a religious leader in the Muslim world built on its custodianship of Islam’s two holiest cities, Mecca and Medina, potentially could be challenged as the kingdom competes for leadership with other Middle Eastern and Asian Muslim-majority states.
On the principle of better the enemy you know than the devil you don’t, Saudi leaders may find that in the best of scenarios, in response to changing US policies, they are able to rattle cages by reaching out to China and Russia in ways that they have not until now. Still, at the end of the day they are deprived of good choices.
That conclusion may be reinforced by the realization that by not sanctioning Prince Muhammad bin Salman, the US has signaled that it does not wish to cut the kingdom’s umbilical cord. That message was also contained in the Biden administration’s earlier decision to halt the sale of weapons that Saudi Arabia could use for offensive operations in Yemen but not arms that it needs to defend its territory from external attack.
At the bottom line, Saudi Arabia’s best option to counter an Iran that poses a threat to its ambitions—irrespective of the kind of regime that is in power in Tehran—would be to work with its allies to develop the kind of economic and social policies as well as governance that would enable it to capitalize on its assets to effectively compete. Containment of Iran is a short-term tactic that eventually will run its course.
Iran ruled all these lands before the Arab and Ottoman conquests. It could do so again.”

*View PDF*
Dr. James M. Dorsey, a non-resident Senior Associate at the BESA Center, is a senior fellow at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies at Singapore’s Nanyang Technological University and co-director of the University of Würzburg’s Institute for Fan Culture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Salmanov said:


> What do you guys think of Ahmadinejad change


He has lost his damn mind!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salmanov

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> He has lost his damn mind!


It seems he was in conflict between Islamism and nationalism


----------



## sha ah

People in Aden burning tires, protesting against living conditions in the city








Aden: Angry protesters burning tires to denounce power cuts and high prices in the city of Crater. Aden - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Aden: Angry protesters burning tires to denounce power cuts and high prices in the city of Crater.. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





Saudi UAV shot down near Marib 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366473047465721866
More missiles shot towards Jizan today 








Two explosions were heard in the city of Jizan, Saudi Arabia Jizan - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Two explosions were heard in the city of Jizan, Saudi Arabia. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





Saudis claim to intercept missiles over jizan 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366460075209031683

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366452142509350912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366438667175288834

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366405142082449412

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Aftermath of US strike on Syrian border with Iraq:

Per SOHR: 17-22 killled
Per evidence: 1 Sunni non-Iranian non-KH contractor killed

Pentagon after five days: only one killed

Trumpist Faran Jeffrey finally admits to these effed up SOHR numbers but only to accuse Biden:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366482304034627587
Remember SOHR claim of 50 kills in the last Trump days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

SOHR is hit and miss. It's one Syrian opposition figure sitting in a London apartment, protected by Mi6. He receives information from sources within Syria but in many cases there's no way to verify the claims.



Shawnee said:


> Aftermath of US strike on Syrian border with Iraq:
> 
> Per SOHR: 17-22 killled
> Per evidence: 1 Sunni non-Iranian non-KH contractor killed
> 
> Pentagon after five days: only one killed
> 
> Trumpist Faran Jeffrey finally admits to these effed up SOHR numbers but only to accuse Biden:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366482304034627587
> Remember SOHR claim of 50 kills in the last Trump days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Agreed 100%, Iran lost a fair deal of credibility in the realm of deterrence after essentially blowing its load on Ayn Al-Assad without killing anyone (still not believing the Americans fully on this one though, their was more extensive material loss) and not going after the very individuals who ordered the strike in the first (such as that Mckenzie guy).
> 
> Iran is timid, scarred to a certain extent and unwilling to go farther than it deems necessary due to internal reasons.




I think it just goes to show Iran's main goal is clearly to avoid confrontation with the US. Iran's most capable commander, world renowned was assassinated by a foreign military and the response was 16 missiles. I simply don't think that was ever enough and I think much of this forum believes this as well. That being said, the capacities displayed were positive, and very impressive. Extremely dangerous and precise strikes that essentially turned that airbase into a useless plot of land for several hours. The strike wasn't disappointing per say but the number of munitions was. A US response to an assassination of the commander of CENTCOM would've certainly been a limited strike on Iran's navy no doubt.

We alleged caused no deaths and mostly material damage, it's this kind of response that may get Iran into more trouble down the line. Americans know that then can outsource assassination's to Israel instead because the Farrikhzadeh response is also insufficient. 

As many experienced members on the forum have mentioned before, this deterrence strategy was mostly to display Iran's capabilities to the US and US public that precision strikes are possible including low CEP strikes on taxi ways. If Iran wanted to ensure high kill probability, it would've have directed those 2 taxi way strikes elsewhere. If any of those bunkers were intentionally targeted by <10m CEP Fateh110s, they'd have been 100's of deaths. 

This is the main concern. If their is a limited strike on Natanz, will Iran respond with proportional limits or will it have it's causus belli for something more serious? Honestly, my best guess is that it will remain limited as they don't want to risk a limited Natanz strike to end up more serious, but this will badly destroy it's deterrence and will be the beginning of the end for the Islamic Republic. I hope we don't have to find out. No attacks must be tolerated on Iranian soil, the death of Soleimani was testing the waters. Whose to say, it won't be Hajizadeh next?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Americans definitely lied about their material losses at Al Asad, Danish sources have already confirmed this. In regards to casualties, who knows what really happened. In any case, Iranian military commanders made a huge mistake by not closing off Iran's airspace, even after neighboring countries all did so. 

The Israeli airforce by itself does not have the capacity to destroy Iran's nuclear program. If the Israelis try, there is a good chance that they could lose several fighter jets in the process, since they would have to fly deep into Iranian airspace.

Any attack on Iranian soil will lead to a massive response, with Iran launching missiles directly at Israel. Perhaps Iran will even target Israeli nuclear sites like Dimona. In any case, after an attack, Iran will have the excuse to take the entire nuclear program underground and build nuclear weapons as soon as possible for self defense.

Here are two recent videos on the subject













Stryker1982 said:


> I think it just goes to show Iran's main goal is clearly to avoid confrontation with the US. Iran's most capable commander, world renowned was assassinated by a foreign military and the response was 16 missiles. I simply don't think that was ever enough and I think much of this forum believes this as well. That being said, the capacities displayed were positive, and very impressive. Extremely dangerous and precise strikes that essentially turned that airbase into a useless plot of land for several hours. The strike wasn't disappointing per say but the number of munitions was. A US response to an assassination of the commander of CENTCOM would've certainly been a limited strike on Iran's navy no doubt.
> 
> We alleged caused no deaths and mostly material damage, it's this kind of response that may get Iran into more trouble down the line. Americans know that then can outsource assassination's to Israel instead because the Farrikhzadeh response is also insufficient.
> 
> As many experienced members on the forum have mentioned before, this deterrence strategy was mostly to display Iran's capabilities to the US and US public that precision strikes are possible including low CEP strikes on taxi ways. If Iran wanted to ensure high kill probability, it would've have directed those 2 taxi way strikes elsewhere. If any of those bunkers were intentionally targeted by <10m CEP Fateh110s, they'd have been 100's of deaths.
> 
> This is the main concern. If their is a limited strike on Natanz, will Iran respond with proportional limits or will it have it's causus belli for something more serious? Honestly, my best guess is that it will remain limited as they don't want to risk a limited Natanz strike to end up more serious, but this will badly destroy it's deterrence and will be the beginning of the end for the Islamic Republic. I hope we don't have to find out. No attacks must be tolerated on Iranian soil, the death of Soleimani was testing the waters. Whose to say, it won't be Hajizadeh next?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> I think it just goes to show Iran's main goal is clearly to avoid confrontation with the US. Iran's most capable commander, world renowned was assassinated by a foreign military and the response was 16 missiles. I simply don't think that was ever enough and I think much of this forum believes this as well. That being said, the capacities displayed were positive, and very impressive. Extremely dangerous and precise strikes that essentially turned that airbase into a useless plot of land for several hours. The strike wasn't disappointing per say but the number of munitions was. A US response to an assassination of the commander of CENTCOM would've certainly been a limited strike on Iran's navy no doubt.
> 
> We alleged caused no deaths and mostly material damage, it's this kind of response that may get Iran into more trouble down the line. Americans know that then can outsource assassination's to Israel instead because the Farrikhzadeh response is also insufficient.
> 
> As many experienced members on the forum have mentioned before, this deterrence strategy was mostly to display Iran's capabilities to the US and US public that precision strikes are possible including low CEP strikes on taxi ways. If Iran wanted to ensure high kill probability, it would've have directed those 2 taxi way strikes elsewhere. If any of those bunkers were intentionally targeted by <10m CEP Fateh110s, they'd have been 100's of deaths.
> 
> This is the main concern. If their is a limited strike on Natanz, will Iran respond with proportional limits or will it have it's causus belli for something more serious? Honestly, my best guess is that it will remain limited as they don't want to risk a limited Natanz strike to end up more serious, but this will badly destroy it's deterrence and will be the beginning of the end for the Islamic Republic. I hope we don't have to find out. No attacks must be tolerated on Iranian soil, the death of Soleimani was testing the waters. Whose to say, it won't be Hajizadeh next?



Very well said Stryker!! 

No argument from me here bro, you've essentially covered everything worth mentioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*حمله مسلحانه جیش‌الظلم به خودروی حامل نیروهای یگان مهندسی‌ در سراوان *





__





حمله مسلحانه جیش‌الظلم به خودروی حامل نیروهای یگان مهندسی‌ در سراوان- اخبار سیستان و بلوچستان - اخبار استانها تسنیم | Tasnim


گروه استان‌ها ـ معاون امنیتی انتظامی استانداری سیستان و بلوچستان گفت: گروهک تروریستی جیش‌الظلم به ‌خودروی حامل نیروهای یگان مهندسی و غیرمسلح در شهرستان سراوان حمله‌ مسلحانه کرد.




tn.ai

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366774060701675522
The fact is Iranian immigration to US is hugely less.

Guess what? The main beneficiaries are the mullahs that they hate. They keep their top students in engineering, nuclear and military sectors while the best students and investors used to leave Iran for the west and US years ago.

The fact on the ground is usually different again. Khamenei owes this to the likes of Faran and Lipin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366804512732766211

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

Blue In Green said:


> At that point the ball of escalation gets rolling and targets wont be tied down to just ships.
> 
> Iran and Israel have to come to blows anyways and by the looks of it, we will be seeing a confrontation unfold sooner rather than later. The smaller intricacies no longer matter when this show starts to get going dadash.


I agree with you.

Iran is going to have to enter military action SOONER OR LATER, and by later, no more than 2-3 years from now. But Iran should also enter any conflict on its own timing and conditions...doing otherwise would be calamitous.


Arian said:


> I would rather see a confrontation on the ground, not in international waters.


That will happen, probably either LEbanonese HZB forces rolling over GOlan + Galilee + shebaa farms into Israel..i can bet money on this to happen in next confrontation between Israel and Hezbollah.


> We'll be at a huge disadvantage in such a conflict in open seas.


Iran isnt foolish or wasteful enough to do this Iran will fight close to its waters, and from its fortress mainland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*Iranian fast food


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

skyshadow said:


> *Iranian fast food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well, at least we Americans managed to impart something positive on Iran, really unhealthy large sized fast food items lmao.

Just an FYI to anyone who's not Iranian and is reading this, although I fully acknowledge that I'm speaking with an inherent bias here. But i mean this with every fiber of my being as a person. Iranian food _*across the board *_is the best tasting cuisine you'll ever have....period.

Fast Food, gourmet food, soups, sandwiches (omg the sandwiches...), Kebab, rice, deserts, sweets, cakes....just kill me now I wish I was in Iran eating food

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Rocket attacks on Al-Assad base.
One died due to cardiac arrest, reportedly.
Unknown nationality.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367035447189274625

طرف با دیدن اصابت ترکش به مغزش به شدت ترسیده و سکته قلبی کرده و مرده
بعله​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366749756064735233
تایید ویلیام برنز رو با ریچارد نفیو تعدیل کردند مبادا در دولت کسی ذوق مرگ بشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Honestly some of the very pizza that I ever had the privilege of experiencing was in Tabriz, Iran. 

At the time in the early 90s I had trouble finding good burgers. The only thing I found was a cheaply made burger with ketchup, mustard and relish. No cheese. or Turkey bacon or onions even. It didn't taste very good. I've heard that the sheer variety and quality has significantly increased since then. 

You know what Iran needs, Pho, Vietnamese noodles. Also Chinese style BBQ. They way they take a chunk of meat slice it into piece infront of you and serve it on rice is to die for. 

Honestly Iran has so much potential for cultural exchange. If only the economy was stable and with less corruption I would go there and to start a food production business. Another idea I've had is portuege tarts, apple pies, etc. I'm sure Iranians would love it. 

Iran has so much potential for growth. If only those despicable sanctions were nonin place and there was less corruption. Less freedoms would also help. The oldest traces of liquor has ben found in Iran. the Shiraz brand of wine is now world famous with western companies making a fortune off the name. Why doesn't Iran produce it and simply sell it to foreigners only ? It's just such a waste of potential.



skyshadow said:


> *Iranian fast food
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366915191204704258
The flawed thinking assumes every motion is for “some sanction relief “ and not literally for needing something.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aryobarzan

This is where Biden should go to chill out!!..

*Salt Cave ..Iran Qeshm Island...



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Yemen fires missile at Saudi Aramco oil facility in Jeddah


Yemen’s military says it has launched a missile attack against Saudi Arabia’s Aramco oil facility in the kingdom’s Red Sea city of Jeddah.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> This is where Biden should go to chill out!!..
> 
> *Salt Cave ..Iran Qeshm Island...
> View attachment 721894
> *​



Reminds me of Ali Sadr Cave, It's been a while since I've been there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Azeri expert says we are not Tork:









آذری ها اصالتا ترک نیستند


آذری ها اصالتا ترک نیستند




www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

روز درختکاری












ما دیروز 8 تا درخت کاشتیم 😁😁

@aryobarzan @Arian @Raghfarm007 @Hormuz @Shawnee

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammed45 said:


> روز درختکاری
> View attachment 722250
> 
> View attachment 722251
> View attachment 722252
> 
> 
> ما دیروز 8 تا درخت کاشتیم 😁😁
> 
> @aryobarzan @Arian @Raghfarm007 @Hormuz @Shawnee


Mashallah..lol..If every Iranian does that Iran will become green...they do that In pakistan..they plant Billions per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> Mashallah..lol..If every Iranian does that Iran will become green...they do that In pakistan..they plant Billions per year.


A well managed endeavour using the Miyawaki method can reforest all of Iran within decades as such a forest only needs 3-4 years of active management and intervention then they become totally self sufficient where 30 years looks like 100 years when other methods are used. The method has proven itself effective from the equator to all of Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367895570635980801
چرا کشتید# 
#خطای انسانی
عمدی بوده حتما


----------



## Raghfarm007

A little late, but great news:









Iran sues European firms for providing Saddam with chemical weapons


Iran sues European firms for providing Saddam with chemical weapons.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368162969117483008
Mortar on UAV?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*An indication of the amount of trade Iran is anticipating*_...This port will be even bigger than chahbahar..Iran will be eating UAE's lunch in this business._
*Iran to Build‌ Its Largest Oceanic Port in Sea of Oman: Minister*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
March 6, 2021





> Iran is to construct an oceanic port in the Sea of Oman where the country’s largest oil terminal will be built.


Iranian Minister of Roads and Urban Development Mohammad Eslami said the project is aimed boosting the country’s crude exports.
“We have always wanted to take [Iran’s] oil exports beyond the Strait of Hormuz and the Persian Gulf, and this end will be achieved with the construction of this port,” he noted on Saturday.
He said the port known as the port of Jask is the country’s second oceanic port after Chabahar.
The minister added construction work for the Jask port will get underway soon.
He underlined the Jask port will house a major industrial town as well as energy industries.
“The Jask port is similar to Chabahar port and our largest oil terminal will be constructed there,” he said.
The minister said the Jask port will have a capacity of more than 100 million tonnes and will play a key role in boosting national economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359943070486249473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359944456129101825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359945913947586561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359946150149783554

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359946423446474756

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359946660630188032https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359947128446058497?s=20 
https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359947448509210631?s=20 
https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359947796569325568?s=20 
https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359948010730512387?s=20 
https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359948202263384068?s=20 
https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359948443754639367?s=20 
https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359949016126095360?s=20 
https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359949243709091841?s=20 
https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359949528783343623?s=20

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

yavar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359943070486249473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359944456129101825
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359945913947586561
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359946150149783554
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359946423446474756
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359946660630188032https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359947128446058497?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359947448509210631?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359947796569325568?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359948010730512387?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359948202263384068?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359948443754639367?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359949016126095360?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359949243709091841?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359949528783343623?s=20



ASELFLIR image intensifiers are American. The most important part of FLIR is image intensifier electronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359943070486249473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359944456129101825
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359945913947586561
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359946150149783554
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359946423446474756
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359946660630188032https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359947128446058497?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359947448509210631?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359947796569325568?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359948010730512387?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359948202263384068?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359948443754639367?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359949016126095360?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359949243709091841?s=20
> https://twitter.com/FieldMarshalPSO/status/1359949528783343623?s=20


there it is, the "turkish drone"....its just "assembled" in Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

It would be easier to list what is made by them...shorter list...

Now this is not unique to them most second tier military hardware companies suffer from this. Incase of commercial systems it is acceptable but when you do this for a military hardware then you are just a system integrator and an assembly house.

In the US there is a "requirement" that for mass production systems all US military components must have two sources and at least one source has to be in the US...single source only allowed if the suppliers is in the US...I am sure Russia and China have similar requirements.

Iran is the 4th independent military hardware supplier to my knowledge with something similar in some domains like missiles and drone systems and hopefully they will extend this to all others..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368615941802713090
Another interception of Iran backed Houthi missiles by coalition forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368615941802713090
> Another interception of Iran backed Houthi missiles by coalition forces


Khobar is the site of aramco has many US employees of Aramco living there.


----------



## yavar

*UAV images Israel "MV Helios Ray" Ship in Oman Sea after Explosion trying to Get near shore*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365387942143946755
Turks like to make fun of Saudis at these moments and they get humor back.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Not sure if this was mentioned here, but a few days ago Syrian gov along with Russia launched missiles and airstrikes at various diesel/fuel markets, along with various other targets in the Turkish controlled areas of northern Syria. Probably targeting illegal fuel trade going into Turkey ? Were any of the missiles / components perhaps provided by Iran ?









Rocket shelling by the Assad militia targeted a diesel market near the Al-Hamran crossing in the Jarablus countryside, north of Aleppo Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Rocket shelling by the Assad militia targeted a diesel market near the Al-Hamran crossing in the Jarablus countryside, north of Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













The fall of 3 missiles on the Al-Hamran crossing southwest of Jarablus, causing explosions and burning fuel vehicles at the targeted place. There was simultaneous launch of rockets from pro-Assad forces' positions near the Euphrates Shield areas or


The fall of 3 missiles on the Al-Hamran crossing southwest of Jarablus, causing explosions and burning fuel vehicles at the targeted place. There was simultaneous launch of rockets from pro-Assad forces' positions near the Euphrates Shield areas or from the city of Aleppo, all of which fell in...




syria.liveuamap.com













Syrian opposition factions: Dozens of fuel tanks were burned as a result of the bombing of Jarablus Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Syrian opposition factions: Dozens of fuel tanks were burned as a result of the bombing of Jarablus. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Russians hit diesel markets in the Euphrates Shield region with missiles Jarabulus - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Russians hit diesel markets in the Euphrates Shield region with missiles. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Looks like a tochka booster. Confirms that tochkas were used in strikes tonight against oil infrastructure in northern Aleppo Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Looks like a tochka booster. Confirms that tochkas were used in strikes tonight against oil infrastructure in northern Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













SyAF warplanes target with missiles the vicinity of the city of Al-Bab in the eastern countryside of Aleppo Al Bab, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


SyAF warplanes target with missiles the vicinity of the city of Al-Bab in the eastern countryside of Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Pro-Assad forces target the outskirts of the al-Bab city Hazwan, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Pro-Assad forces target the outskirts of the al-Bab city. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





It seems that Iranian missiles / drones are constantly hitting targets in Iraq, Syria and Yemen recently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368659408889278464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

sha ah said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned here, but a few days ago Syrian gov along with Russia launched missiles and airstrikes at various diesel/fuel markets, along with various other targets in the Turkish controlled areas of northern Syria. Probably targeting illegal fuel trade going into Turkey ? Were any of the missiles / components perhaps provided by Iran ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket shelling by the Assad militia targeted a diesel market near the Al-Hamran crossing in the Jarablus countryside, north of Aleppo Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Rocket shelling by the Assad militia targeted a diesel market near the Al-Hamran crossing in the Jarablus countryside, north of Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fall of 3 missiles on the Al-Hamran crossing southwest of Jarablus, causing explosions and burning fuel vehicles at the targeted place. There was simultaneous launch of rockets from pro-Assad forces' positions near the Euphrates Shield areas or
> 
> 
> The fall of 3 missiles on the Al-Hamran crossing southwest of Jarablus, causing explosions and burning fuel vehicles at the targeted place. There was simultaneous launch of rockets from pro-Assad forces' positions near the Euphrates Shield areas or from the city of Aleppo, all of which fell in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian opposition factions: Dozens of fuel tanks were burned as a result of the bombing of Jarablus Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Syrian opposition factions: Dozens of fuel tanks were burned as a result of the bombing of Jarablus. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russians hit diesel markets in the Euphrates Shield region with missiles Jarabulus - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Russians hit diesel markets in the Euphrates Shield region with missiles. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a tochka booster. Confirms that tochkas were used in strikes tonight against oil infrastructure in northern Aleppo Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Looks like a tochka booster. Confirms that tochkas were used in strikes tonight against oil infrastructure in northern Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SyAF warplanes target with missiles the vicinity of the city of Al-Bab in the eastern countryside of Aleppo Al Bab, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> SyAF warplanes target with missiles the vicinity of the city of Al-Bab in the eastern countryside of Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Assad forces target the outskirts of the al-Bab city Hazwan, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Pro-Assad forces target the outskirts of the al-Bab city. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Iranian missiles / drones are constantly hitting targets in Iraq, Syria and Yemen recently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368659408889278464



I believe the attack by SAA/Russian forces was carried out by two-TOCHKA ballistic missiles and SMERCH 300mm HEAVY MLRS systems.


----------



## yavar

Yemen Ansarullah Sagheb-1-2-3 and Fatir-1air defense missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

What a joker. After 2006 I seriously doubt if they even have the balls to mess around with Hezbollah again.





And the response from Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

sha ah said:


> What a joker. After 2006 I seriously doubt if they even have the balls to mess around with Hezbollah again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the response from Iran



how dare he talks about Hezbollah missiles targeting civilians, while the zionist bomb gaza everyday and killing childrens an innocent people. 
even in war times Hezbollah never attacked civilians. but i guess if you repeat the lies over and over again people will believe you.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368977540442886146

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368780807133880320

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368977540442886146
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368780807133880320


So what happened to mighty patriot air defence system this time around....what is the excuse this time....who cares where the drones came from... multi billion dollar patriot system just can not do the job.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Have any of you seen this recent AliAkbari fight ? 

The preview






The fight






A few other interesting, recent fights for your entertainment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

more clashes near Marib, Yemen.
I have also posted updates in the UAV section. Houthis have shot down a Saudi controlled Turkish drone. Saudis have shot down a Samad suicide drone in southern Saudi Arabia.

First video shows Houthis attacking a Saudi coalition position. The second shows the Saudi coalition destroying a Houthi vehicle with an ATGM.

The third video allegedly shows captured Houthi child soldiers, captured by the Saudi coalition. Honestly I don't see any indication that these teenagers are armed combatants. The Saudis could have just as easily paid them to make a 1 minute recording. It's not like it would be excessively difficult to find impoverished teenagers in Yemen right now ?

However If this is true then I'm not sure if it looks worse for the Houthis or Saudis. Think about it, the Saudis have the 5th largest military budget on the planet and they're telling us that a bunch of malnourished Yemeni children are kicking their butts in battle and humiliating them on a consistent basis ? LOL They should have thought about the implications before recording this video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369273023178698752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368929793190879234

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369104607452925958
State department rejected the Saudi claim that origin of the attack was from outside of Yemen.

*It is possible that the origin of the 2019 attack on Abqaiq was also Yemen and the claim of Iranian origin was a deterrent measure.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

‘Hat of genocide’: Beijing accuses Washington of wiping out Native Americans, while blasting US rumor-mongering in Xinjiang


Beijing has dismissed US allegations of genocide in its Xinjiang region as “absolutely ridiculous and completely contrary to the facts,” and said it’s the lawmakers in Washington who should be wearing the “hat of genocide.”




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


>



short summary please dear @yavar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> short summary please dear @yavar


nothing important again,
he (Gen Hajizadeh) is as military officer is interfering in Presidential Election by speaking out, in IRIran active officers military never got involved in politics, so this is first time you see in past 42 years

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

US blocks Turkey's 30 locally-made attack helicopter sale to Pakistan


The United States has prevented Turkey from supplying 30 locally made attack helicopters to Pakistan, Turkish Presidential spokesperson Ibrahim Kalin said. During a briefing on Monday, Kalin noted that the US blocked Turkey's helicopter sale to Pakistan, which will likely lead to Islamabad...




www.wionews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> US blocks Turkey's 30 locally-made attack helicopter sale to Pakistan
> 
> 
> The United States has prevented Turkey from supplying 30 locally made attack helicopters to Pakistan, Turkish Presidential spokesperson Ibrahim Kalin said. During a briefing on Monday, Kalin noted that the US blocked Turkey's helicopter sale to Pakistan, which will likely lead to Islamabad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wionews.com


Copied from Eruopean Mangusta and engined by the US..marketed as local product....future of second tier hardware assembly houses...your sales are not yours and customers get runaround and no products....

Better to take your time and develop in house.
Awaiting the unveiling of the iranian national gunship helicopter with indigenous engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sha ah

Some setbacks for the Houthis in south western Yemen.









The Yemeni National Army announces its complete control of the Al-Kadha area, reaching the outskirts of the city of Al-Wazi'iya Ibb - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


The Yemeni National Army announces its complete control of the Al-Kadha area, reaching the outskirts of the city of Al-Wazi'iya. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369640851660541952
Another ballistic attack by the Houthis on pro-Saudi positions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369717133089923084

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Saudi airstrike in Marib destroys a Houthi SA-6 air defense system









Airstrike in Marib, targeting a SA-6 missile system at: 15°45'40.66"N 44°48'52.77"E Marib, Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Airstrike in Marib, targeting a SA-6 missile system at: 15°45'40.66"N 44°48'52.77"E. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369732547429740553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Sultan Morad of Turkey started recruiting fighters for Yemen. Salary is $2000-4000.

Turkey will use this opportunity to get benefits like economic leverage and a safe Yemen base. They know better that Houthis are way better than Taliban in the long run. They will play it strategically and not religiously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Literally everyone from Blackwater to Sudan, Egypt and others have sent their fighters to Yemen without much success. I don't see the Turkish militants performing well unless they have massive air support via Turkish drones. However I don't know if that will make a difference since the Saudi airforce pretty much has free reign over Yemeni skies already anyways. 

Another thing to consider is that the militants that went to Nagorno-Karabakh basically had to be tricked into going, not knowing that it was an active warzone. Realistically $2000-$4000 a day is peanuts for a skilled mercenary. In Afghanistan American mercenaries get as much as $1000 a day. So if the Sultan Murad guys are doing it just for the money then its not worth it is it ? I mean what good is money if you're dead ?



Shawnee said:


> Sultan Morad of Turkey started recruiting fighters for Yemen. Salary is $2000-4000.
> 
> Turkey will use this opportunity to get benefits like economic leverage and a safe Yemen base. They know better that Houthis are way better than Taliban in the long run. They will play it strategically and not religiously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

In 3 years Russia will build Turkey a nuclear power plant which will cost $20 billion. It will supply 10% of Turkey's energy needs. All the fissile material will be removed by Russian technicians, however the west is already barking about the risk of nuclear weapons.

Honestly if the Americans are not going to live up to their end of the bargain then Iran should power atleast 10% of the country with nuclear energy. Why not ? It will not only save Iran billions but also allow Iran to sell more of its oil / natural gas to foreign buyers. Enough games already. Iran needs to enrich Uranium to 60% NOW.

According to the article, some say that Pakistan is now covertly supporting a Turkish nuclear weapons programme. Does anyone knwo if there is any truth to this ? If so then Iran will surelyt build nuclear arms as well. Israelis must be having a panic attack. Once Muslim countries in the region have nuclear weapons, they will seriously lose their edge in that regard. Israelis could likely pressure the US / EU to sanction Turkey. That is not out of the realm of possibility.









Turkey’s nuclear power dilemma


Turkey’s first nuclear plant has raised concerns around its safety and potential for use in building nuclear weapons.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369927807351017477
Small and calculated risk!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369927807351017477
> Small and calculated risk!


look like something in one container burned


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369954276714381312
Add to that Hunter Biden and Ukrainian change in strategy or tactic


----------



## IranDefence

Yemen military exhibition :










Iranian drone





Missiles





Drone for urban wars





RPG29





New sniper rifle
















Sea mines




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370002087719895040
Testing new Yemeni Kamikazi drone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369987977183645697
New Yemeni drones


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369993844654149634
Yemeni missiles
More pictures




































Full video

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shawnee

*دست گل محمدی
باز کلک زدی نیامدی*​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368162969117483008
> Mortar on UAV?!!



Drone recognition problem of last month is now solved.
Looks like the unveiled Yemeni urban warfare drone with mortar-like bombs.

Rajum drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

@IranDefence ...I added as much as your photos and videos to the "middle east "forum the "cutting edge tech"..if you have more tech photos related to yemen add to it if you wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Where is our brother @Mithridates ?? He doesnt seem to post these days...


Shawnee said:


> Sultan Morad of Turkey started recruiting fighters for Yemen. Salary is $2000-4000.
> 
> Turkey will use this opportunity to get benefits like economic leverage and a safe Yemen base. They know better that Houthis are way better than Taliban in the long run. They will play it strategically and not religiously.


What we know about Turkey is that Iran has choked that expansionist neo-Ottoman country from expanding into the ARab world, on the northern front of it, specifically northern Iraq and northern SYria...Iran checkmated TUrkey in Iraq recently with the deployment of 15K PMU militia men to Sinjar in northern Iraq, so nice move Iran.

At the end of the day, Turkey behaves like NATO's trojan horse, so Iran will have to confront and drain Turkey when the chance comes. Turkey being in NATO already is the reason no one should be surprised if and when Turkey betrays Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aryobarzan

@Mithridates is surely missed in this forum...he got upset with some of the posts during Azarbiajan conflict and said goodbye..I for one hope he will come back...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

aryobarzan said:


> @Mithridates is surely missed in this forum...he got upset with some of the posts during Azarbiajan conflict and said goodbye..I for one hope he will come back...


Thanks for this update. He did say he can get hot headed/emotional...lol...my mind keeps wondering if he got deployed but who knows. hopefully he will visit us again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

someone who is also missed in this forum is @SalarHaqq i enjoyed reading his posts.
hope he will come back soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> US blocks Turkey's 30 locally-made attack helicopter sale to Pakistan
> 
> 
> The United States has prevented Turkey from supplying 30 locally made attack helicopters to Pakistan, Turkish Presidential spokesperson Ibrahim Kalin said. During a briefing on Monday, Kalin noted that the US blocked Turkey's helicopter sale to Pakistan, which will likely lead to Islamabad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wionews.com


US is punishing Pakistan for its support of Taliban(and potentially other malign groups) by denying it new aircraft and advanced equipment. China has to cover the gap or else...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Houthi militias target civilians in Marib with a ballistic missile Marib, Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Houthi militias target civilians in Marib with a ballistic missile. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369952475369852929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369949985794646020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> Literally everyone from Blackwater to Sudan, Egypt and others have sent their fighters to Yemen without much success. I don't see the Turkish militants performing well unless they have massive air support via Turkish drones. However I don't know if that will make a difference since the Saudi airforce pretty much has free reign over Yemeni skies already anyways.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that the militants that went to Nagorno-Karabakh basically had to be tricked into going, not knowing that it was an active warzone. Realistically $2000-$4000 a day is peanuts for a skilled mercenary. In Afghanistan American mercenaries get as much as $1000 a day. So if the Sultan Murad guys are doing it just for the money then its not worth it is it ? I mean what good is money if you're dead ?


I agree with you - Turkey entering Yemen war now would be suicide, primarily because its so late...or would TUrkey come in AS A PROXY OF ANOTHER FORCE(again)??? NATO and US have been sending TUrkey on ME "missions" that TUrkey has been doing...in Iraq and SYria...must be watched. 

I just have to say, when it comes to building asymmetrical Islamic forces, Iran couldnt have gotten a better gift than Houthis in Yemen. The impact of this gift will show in some years, or pretty soon, because its that huge and strategic- Based on the relatively cheap investment, Iran has gotten a strong foothold on the Arabian peninsula, right next to KSA...HEzbollah is still in a geographically small region over there in Lebanon, but the area that Houthis control in easier-to-defend-yourself mountainous Yemen is very large plus the strategic location of Yemen being right next to the Bab al mandeb and Persian Gulf region..this could be the makings of a Shiite-ruled state on the Arabian peninsula, i see it as having huge ramifications for the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

925boy said:


> I agree with you - Turkey entering Yemen war now would be suicide, primarily because its so late...or would TUrkey come in AS A PROXY OF ANOTHER FORCE(again)??? NATO and US have been sending TUrkey on ME "missions" that TUrkey has been doing...in Iraq and SYria...must be watched.
> 
> I just have to say, when it comes to building asymmetrical Islamic forces, Iran couldnt have gotten a better gift than Houthis in Yemen. The impact of this gift will show in some years, or pretty soon, because its that huge and strategic- Based on the relatively cheap investment, Iran has gotten a strong foothold on the Arabian peninsula, right next to KSA...HEzbollah is still in a geographically small region over there in Lebanon, but the area that Houthis control in easier-to-defend-yourself mountainous Yemen is very large plus the strategic location of Yemen being right next to the Bab al mandeb and Persian Gulf region..this could be the makings of a Shiite-ruled state on the Arabian peninsula, i see it as having huge ramifications for the region.


This has to be the most important development over the past decades. In terms of strategic and military importance the Houthis even outrank the Hezbollahis. Iran must make the ties with Yemenis stronger and stronger. The houthis will be needed in a war with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iran supports various actors / militants in the region and Iran definitely has influence over them, however except for some groups in Iraq, Iran does not have direct control over those so called "proxy" forces. They're more like allies who still have their own free will. For example, Hezbollah, SAA, Hezbollah (Lebanon). Houthis. They all retain their sovereignty and can make decisions contrary to Iran's will in some cases.

However Turkish backed militants are for the most part completely subservient to Turkey. They're much less like allies and much more subservient, taking direct orders from Sultan Erdogan.



925boy said:


> I agree with you - Turkey entering Yemen war now would be suicide, primarily because its so late...or would TUrkey come in AS A PROXY OF ANOTHER FORCE(again)??? NATO and US have been sending TUrkey on ME "missions" that TUrkey has been doing...in Iraq and SYria...must be watched.
> 
> I just have to say, when it comes to building asymmetrical Islamic forces, Iran couldnt have gotten a better gift than Houthis in Yemen. The impact of this gift will show in some years, or pretty soon, because its that huge and strategic- Based on the relatively cheap investment, Iran has gotten a strong foothold on the Arabian peninsula, right next to KSA...HEzbollah is still in a geographically small region over there in Lebanon, but the area that Houthis control in easier-to-defend-yourself mountainous Yemen is very large plus the strategic location of Yemen being right next to the Bab al mandeb and Persian Gulf region..this could be the makings of a Shiite-ruled state on the Arabian peninsula, i see it as having huge ramifications for the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

WSJ News Exclusive | Israeli Strikes Target Iranian Oil Bound for Syria


The Israeli campaign at sea marks a new dimension in the country’s campaign to counter Iran’s military and economic entrenchment and its support of allied groups in the region.




www.wsj.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Hormuz said:


> WSJ News Exclusive | Israeli Strikes Target Iranian Oil Bound for Syria
> 
> 
> The Israeli campaign at sea marks a new dimension in the country’s campaign to counter Iran’s military and economic entrenchment and its support of allied groups in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


......and Iran still got the oil to Syria, just like Iran still got the oil to Venezuela. 

Adversity and setbacks from enemies seems to motivate Iranian to succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Hormuz said:


> WSJ News Exclusive | Israeli Strikes Target Iranian Oil Bound for Syria
> 
> 
> The Israeli campaign at sea marks a new dimension in the country’s campaign to counter Iran’s military and economic entrenchment and its support of allied groups in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


Looks like the roaches are getting nastier and want a tanker war. More of their floating sewage barges coming into the Persian Gulf and floating about elsewhere are going to have some fun courtesy of IRGCN...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

925boy said:


> ......and Iran still got the oil to Syria, just like Iran still got the oil to Venezuela.
> 
> Adversity and setbacks from enemies seems to motivate Iranian to succeed.



yes but the question is, why didn't Iran react (if the story is true). we damaged a zionist ship in the gulf of oman while as they say the damaged and attacked a dozen of ships. if we can't hit their ships in open sea then we need to retaliate in a different way. we can't wait for them to send a ship every 10 years to the persian gulf so we can attack it.
and don't forget the financial damage they made. 
sometimes i really don't know if the armed forces are really planning in doing something and waiting for the right moment or if this is just talking. everytime and IRGC or Army officer has an interview they say if they do this or that we gonna hit back. but i didn't see anything to be honest. maybe they are covered operations going on but they are not effective enough, cause if so the zionist would think twice to attack Iranian scientist, ships, allies etc.
what i want to say is Iran is never answering in the same range, if they would they would dare to do anything.
they know they can go away with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Hormuz said:


> yes but the question is, why didn't Iran react (if the story is true). we damaged a zionist ship in the gulf of oman while as they say the damaged and attacked a dozen of ships. if we can't hit their ships in open sea then we need to retaliate in a different way. we can't wait for them to send a ship every 10 years to the persian gulf so we can attack it.
> and don't forget the financial damage they made.
> sometimes i really don't know if the armed forces are really planning in doing something and waiting for the right moment or if this is just talking. everytime and IRGC or Army officer has an interview they say if they do this or that we gonna hit back. but i didn't see anything to be honest. maybe they are covered operations going on but they are not effective enough, cause if so the zionist would think twice to attack Iranian scientist, ships, allies etc.
> what i want to say is Iran is never answering in the same range, if they would they would dare to do anything.
> they know they can go away with it.


Most likely fake jew propaganda...same as when they hit empty huts in Syria..nathanyahooonis up for election in two days...UAE refused to receive him...he needs to look good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*A 10 min video that every Iranian, Kurd, Turk, Arab ,Pakistani and Indian should watch...

A Norooz special..





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

aryobarzan said:


> Most likely fake jew propaganda...same as when they hit empty huts in Syria..nathanyahooonis up for election in two days...UAE refused to receive him...he needs to look good.



i would have hoped so but there is some evidence that some of the story is real. i don't think taht dozens of ships got attacked but some.
according to RT this is one of the tankers, which was attacked. you can clearly see the damage.

I didn't made a research, if the sabiti tanker is a Iranian tanker or no.


----------



## aryobarzan

Hormuz said:


> i would have hoped so but there is some evidence that some of the story is real. i don't think taht dozens of ships got attacked but some.
> according to RT this is one of the tankers, which was attacked. you can clearly see the damage.
> 
> I didn't made a research, if the sabiti tanker is a Iranian tanker or no.


one attack was indeed confirmed.


----------



## Shawnee

Saudis get a surprisingly help, maybe in place of Turkey.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370882612923883522
Previous surprise was India sending advanced radars to Armenia a few days back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> *دست گل محمدی
> باز کلک زدی نیامدی*​











Israeli PM avoided Saudi airspace because of Houthi missiles | AP News


JERUSALEM (AP) — Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said he was deterred from flying to the United Arab Emirates through Saudi Arabian airspace last week because of the threat of missile fire from Iranian proxies in Yemen...




apnews.com





Looks like western sources like to expose him these days.

#chicken-shit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scimitar19

Shawnee said:


> Israeli PM avoided Saudi airspace because of Houthi missiles | AP News
> 
> 
> JERUSALEM (AP) — Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said he was deterred from flying to the United Arab Emirates through Saudi Arabian airspace last week because of the threat of missile fire from Iranian proxies in Yemen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like western sources like to expose him these days.
> 
> #chicken-shit


Those anti aircraft loitering munitions are no joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

scimitar19 said:


> Those anti aircraft loitering munitions are no joke.
> View attachment 724492


My thoughts also...CIA plane in Afghanistan a good example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> Saudis get a surprisingly help, maybe in place of Turkey.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370882612923883522
> Previous surprise was India sending advanced radars to Armenia a few days back.


I heard a story a few weeks back where Greece had to send a warship to the region and government officials were decrying the move as the ships and Greek Navy are not in the best shape. At least these patriots are being covered cost wise...
Notice that Greece is still holding onto their S-300s, though I don't know how old those are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Warning: Do not tweet nice things about Iran!


An Italian professor living in Tehran tweeted some nice photos of the capital, enraging an army of Twitter trolls who attacked him for posting nice things about the country.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Raghfarm007 said:


> Warning: Do not tweet nice things about Iran!
> 
> 
> An Italian professor living in Tehran tweeted some nice photos of the capital, enraging an army of Twitter trolls who attacked him for posting nice things about the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.com


As you are aware the Zionist propaganda about Iran requires that Iran the country should be presented as a shithole so no other country wants to be independent...I have seen in some US programs they show scenes from Afghanistan cities with donkeys and dirts roads and turban head people presented as Iran's capital....So every Iranian should do his/her share to break through this misinformation...I am doing my share in this PDF by creating those threads in the middle east forum...some Iranian members have noticed and are helping.. Sina, Bahram, Yavar, and others (thank you guys) ..if I see a nice photo or a good video about Iran..I make sure it gets there...I have noticed some interference now coming from Jewish PDF guys trying to sabotage those threads..The Turkish guy is hard at it not to fall behind in competition with Iran ..he is a good sport...he pulls all those photos from a thread he did few years back so it is easy on him..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz

worth to watch!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Just a reminder to all those people who think Qatar is a friend of Iran @TheImmortal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370386030768103427


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> Just a reminder to all those people who think Qatar is a friend of Iran @TheImmortal
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370386030768103427



Means nothing, with such logic Turkey is an enemy of Iran even though they have been instrumental in helping Iran’s central bank amass gold and hard currency reserves since 2008 as well as helping Iran’s sanctions busting schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> Means nothing, with such logic Turkey is an enemy of Iran even though they have been instrumental in helping Iran’s central bank amass gold and hard currency reserves since 2008 as well as helping Iran’s sanctions busting schemes.


Turkey is no friend of Iran either. Turkey helped Iran evade US sanctions because it helped her economy. Remember the 18 billion dollar worth of gold bars that Turkey seized few years ago? Turkey benefited from the US sanctions on Iran, particularly during Ahmadinejad's presidency, and replaced the role of the UAE for our economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> Turkey is no friend of Iran either. Turkey helped Iran evade US sanctions because it helped her economy. Remember the 18 billion dollar worth of gold bars that Turkey seized few years ago? Turkey benefited from the US sanctions on Iran, particularly during Ahmadinejad's presidency, and replaced the role of the UAE for our economy.



Clueless words from a person who doesn’t know what he is talking about.

The Turkish economy from 2008-2016 was humming on all cyclinders. Why would they risk it all to help Iran amass gold or help certain financial transactions get thru? With that logic than India, Pakistan, Iraq and other major countries should have helped Iran evade sanctions because there economies were needed It the most. Yet no one dared to help Iran in any form even if they were to also benefit from it.

The issue is you only see in black and white when it comes to geopolitics which highlights your naiveness or better yet immaturity on the subject. The world of geopolitics isn’t black and white, there are many shades of grey.

Just because a country is a competitor in some areas of influence doesn’t make him binary of either good or evil. World doesn’t work that way, which is why when Turkey was having a coup by Western backed 5th column military officers, Iran assisted in repelling it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> Clueless words from a person who doesn’t know what he is talking about.
> 
> The Turkish economy from 2008-2016 was humming on all cyclinders. Why would they risk it all to help Iran amass gold or help certain financial transactions get thru? With that logic than India, Pakistan, Iraq and other major countries should have helped Iran evade sanctions because there economies were needed It the most. Yet no one dared to help Iran in any form even if they were to also benefit from it.
> 
> The issue is you only see in black and white when it comes to geopolitics which highlights your naiveness or better yet immaturity on the subject. The world of geopolitics isn’t black and white, there are many shades of grey.
> 
> Just because a country is a competitor in some areas of influence doesn’t make him binary of either good or evil. World doesn’t work that way, which is why when Turkey was having a coup by Western backed 5th column military officers, Iran assisted in repelling it.


Man, the only person clueless here is you. Your personal insults won't change facts. It's like your other nonsense in another thread about Iran needing IR-2 centrifuges because Pakistan used P-2 centrifuges.

Turkey seized 18.5 billion dollars in 2009. Stories of Iranian corruption in Turkey with people like Çavuşoğlu through the Zanjani mafia (including people like Reza Zarrab) is so well-known in Turkey that even children in Turkey know it.

Why didn't India do that? Because Indians are pro-West and Iran didn't hand over 18.5 billion dollars to them on a silver plate. Why didn't Pakistan do it? Because they didn't want to sour their relations with Arabs. Why didn't Iraq do it? Iraq has been one of our main sources for money laundering in recent years. They have been importing electricity from us even in hard times like under the Trump administration.

You claimed Qatar is in Iran's pocket, and you were corrected that Qatar is in Turkey's pocket. Your further insisting on the matter will not change the facts on the ground. Just a few days ago, Turkey, Qatar and Russia held a conference about Syria and didn't invite Iran. Another thing that you need to be reminded of.


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> Man, the only person clueless here is you. Your personal insults won't change facts. It's like your other nonsense in another thread about Iran needing IR-2 centrifuges because Pakistan used P-2 centrifuges.
> 
> Turkey seized 18.5 billion dollars in 2009. Stories of Iranian corruption in Turkey with people like Çavuşoğlu through the Zanjani mafia (including people like Reza Zarrab) is so well-known in Turkey that even children in Turkey know it.
> 
> Why didn't India do that? Because Indians are pro-West and Iran didn't hand over 18.5 billion dollars to them on a silver plate. Why didn't Pakistan do it? Because they didn't want to sour their relations with Arabs. Why didn't Iraq do it? Iraq has been one of our main sources for money laundering in recent years. They have been importing electricity from us even in hard times like under the Trump administration.
> 
> You claimed Qatar is in Iran's pocket, and you were corrected that Qatar is in Turkey's pocket. Your further insisting on the matter will not change the facts on the ground. Just a few days ago, Turkey, Qatar and Russia held a conference about Syria and didn't invite Iran. Another thing that you need to be reminded of.



You keep parroting an 18.5B claim that doesn’t exist. A fable at this point. That a truck was carrying 18.5B dollars in gold and bullion and money to Lebanon. Laughable. Even the “story” says it’s not Iran’s money but an Iranian trader.

As if IRGC couldn’t just fly a plane (like how Venezuela pays Iran currently) from Iran to Lebanon. Also why would Iran during tough economic sanctions be moving 18.5B to Lebanon? Makes zero sense

That is your entire thesis of why Turkey is bad for Iran. Let’s forget the 10B + in annual trade, let’s forget the massive amounts of natural gas trade, let’s forget the sanctions busting and all the other stuff I don’t have time to list as someone who travels to Turkey, and focus on one outlandish claim that really was propagated by Western Iranians to claim the regime’s elite was moving their wealth for fear of collapse.

Again I don’t need to convince a child why Turkey has played a vital role in Iran’s sanction busting efforts along with other countries like UAE. But maybe you know more than the Security Council of Iran who decided to intervene in the coup attempt on behalf of Turkey in 2016. 

Has Turkey benefited from helping Iran? I am sure, you think Iran is helping Venezuela from the kindness of its heart? Or Armenia? Or when it sells natural gas to Turkey? The world is a business get over it.

What Qatar has done for Iran is exactly what Iran has asked of it. So Iran is completely content but some reason you are butthurt about it because Qatar didn’t change their official language to Farsi. Turkey’s interest in Qatar align with Iran in that they are attempting to pull Qatar away from the Saudi led order among Arabs and position Qatar as a counter weight to Saudi Arabia. Turkey also promotes Muslim Brotherhood thru the Middle East which also plays to Iran’s goal of weakening the Arab monarchs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> You keep parroting an 18.5B claim that doesn’t exist. A fable at this point. That a truck was carrying 18.5B dollars in gold and bullion and money to Lebanon. Laughable. Even the “story” says it’s not Iran’s money but an Iranian trader.
> 
> As if IRGC couldn’t just fly a plane (like how Venezuela pays Iran currently) from Iran to Lebanon. Also why would Iran during tough economic sanctions be moving 18.5B to Lebanon? Makes zero sense
> 
> That is your entire thesis of why Turkey is bad for Iran. Let’s forget the 10B + in annual trade, let’s forget the massive amounts of natural gas trade, let’s forget the sanctions busting and all the other stuff I don’t have time to list as someone who travels to Turkey, and focus on one outlandish claim that really was propagated by Western Iranians to claim the regime’s elite was moving their wealth for fear of collapse.
> 
> Again I don’t need to convince a child why Turkey has played a vital role in Iran’s sanction busting efforts along with other countries like UAE. Has Turkey benefited from it? I am sure, you think Iran is helping Venezuela from the kindness of its heart? Or Armenia? Or when it sells natural gas to Turkey? The world is a business get over it.
> 
> What Qatar has done for Iran is exactly what Iran has asked of it. So Iran is completely content but some reason you are butthurt about it because Qatar didn’t change their official language to Farsi. Turkey’s interest in Qatar align with Iran in that they are attempting to pull Qatar away from the Saudi led order among Arabs and position Qatar as a counter weight to Saudi Arabia. Turkey also promotes Muslim Brotherhood thru the Middle East which also plays to Iran’s goal of weakening the Arab monarchs.


Why would Iran move money to Lebanon? For money laundering perhaps? Using Lebanon to conduct business with other countries? Or do you think all those missiles and rockets that Hezbollah and Hamas own cost nothing? There's no doubt that Hezbollah plays a significant role in Iran's regional power and that needs money. Moving money to Lebanon makes perfect sense.

Turkey seized that money. Even Erdogan said that God sent Turkey that money. I don't know Turkish, but I hope one of the members can translate this video for us:





LOL. You have directly implied that Turkey was helping Iran out of friendship. I never claimed such a naive thing about any country. You like straw man fallacies a lot. Don't you?

You seem so much under pressure that you're literally talking nonsense and insulting again. Who said that Qatar should change her language to Farsi? lol Yeah, Turkey's interests in the region align with Iran. Yeah, right. Wait for Turkey to get involved in Yemen and we'll see about that too. Muslim brotherhood won't weaken only Arab monarchs, it will weaken Iran too. If you're trying to resort to a "my enemy's enemy is my friend" kind of argument, sorry, that's really ridiculous.


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> Why would Iran move money to Lebanon? For money laundering perhaps? Using Lebanon to conduct business with other countries? Or do you think all those missiles and rockets that Hezbollah and Hamas own cost nothing? There's no doubt that Hezbollah plays a significant role in Iran's regional power and that needs money. Moving money to Lebanon makes perfect sense.



You literally make zero sense. Exhibit A.

You are claiming that Iran sent 18.5B dollars which *is more than the yearly military budget of the Iranian military *to _pay for “missiles and rockets” _ that....let’s wait for it guys....Iranian companies in Iran produce that transported from Iran via air 

Yani Khar be to migan vaghean.

Hezbollah has a sophisticated money laundering operation across the Middle East and South Americathat produces them revenue in the tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars annual. This open source information you can find. Nonetheless, Iranian aid to Hezbollah is in the tens of millions of dollars a year not hundreds and certainly not BILLIONS.

And your proof for 18.5B is a YouTube video 

Iran right now is *kicking and screaming and stole a commercial ship *from South Korea to get back its *8B* in frozen assets (*not stolen...frozen)* but you are trying to say that Turkey *stole *18.5B of *Iranian government assets *and Iran not only did *nothing about it* they turned around *helped Erodgan hold power during a coup attempt.*

I mean do you hear yourself? You really think Turkey could steal 20B in Iranian assets and have zero repercussions? Iran would have turned off all gas to Turkey in 2009 the next day and Turkish economy would have did a nose dive.

And I *never *said that Turkey did this out of friendship I merely defended Turkish actions from your slander.

This is what I wrote that sparked the Turkish debate:

_“Means nothing, with such logic Turkey is an enemy of Iran even though they have been instrumental in helping Iran’s central bank amass gold and hard currency reserves since 2008 as well as helping Iran’s sanctions busting schemes.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> You literally make zero sense. Exhibit A.
> 
> You are claiming that Iran sent 18.5B dollars which *is more than the yearly military budget of the Iranian military *to _pay for “missiles and rockets” _ that....let’s wait for it guys....Iranian companies in Iran produce that transported from Iran via air
> 
> Yani Khar be to migan vaghean.
> 
> Hezbollah has a sophisticated money laundering operation across the Middle East and South Americathat produces them revenue in the tens if not hundreds of millions of dollars annual. This open source information you can find. Nonetheless, Iranian aid to Hezbollah is in the tens of millions of dollars a year not hundreds and certainly not BILLIONS.
> 
> And your proof for 18.5B is a YouTube video
> 
> Iran right now is *kicking and screaming and stole a commercial ship *from South Korea to get back its *8B* in frozen assets (*not stolen...frozen)* but you are trying to say that Turkey *stole *18.5B of *Iranian government assets *and Iran not only did *nothing about it* they turned around *helped Erodgan hold power during a coup attempt.*
> 
> I mean do you hear yourself? You really think Turkey could steal 20B in Iranian assets and have zero repercussions? Iran would have turned off all gas to Turkey in 2009 the next day and Turkish economy would have did a nose dive.
> 
> And I *never *said that Turkey did this out of friendship I merely defended Turkish actions from your slander.
> 
> This is what I wrote that sparked the Turkish debate:
> 
> _“Means nothing, with such logic Turkey is an enemy of Iran even though they have been instrumental in helping Iran’s central bank amass gold and hard currency reserves since 2008 as well as helping Iran’s sanctions busting schemes.”_


Ajab koskholi hasti lol

You don't know what money laundering means. Do you? Revenue? You think people launder money for revenues?

That YouTube video is from a Turkish channel. And he clearly shows the Shenasnameh of that Iranian guy. Do you speak Turkish? If yes, translate it. That's only the tip of the iceberg. Babak Zanjani and his oil mafia, Reza Zarrab and his influence in Turkey, hundreds of Iranian companies that purchased sanctioned goods through Turkey, huge Iranian investments in Turkish real estate, millions of Iranian tourists, all of those things contributed to Turkish economic growth in those years. It was a good deal for both Turkey and Iran. Same as Brazil under Lula Da Silva. But that doesn't make Turkey a friend of Iran.

Do you seriously think Iran can turn off gas exports to Turkey like that? Turkey already won a case against us over expensive gas prices. And if we do that, we will lose more money. Do you think if we stop exporting gas to Turkey, that will somehow miraculously make money for us? Iran is not Russia that holds a seat in the UNSC and can veto any resolution that would enforce a verdict by the International Court of Justice.

For the record, I initially said that the Iranian government at the time gave that money to Turkey to buy the authorities and gain influence in Turkey. I never said that it was seized but you brought up Lebanon and it got lost in the discussion. Are you denying that Ahmadinejad and his group had strong links with Erdogan and his gang?


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> For the record, I initially said that the Iranian government at the time gave that money to Turkey to buy the authorities and gain influence in Turkey.



No, you said that Turkey seized 18.5B in Iranian assets in trying to paint Turkey as not cooperative with Iran and actually an enemy.

If the assets belonged to Iranian mafia/middleman/etc who was paying the Turkish government why would they make a big show of seizing it? Again you keep flip flopping.

If the assets were Iranian government and stolen you can be sure there would be hell to pay is my point.

Again if you did actual *research *on the story it was claimed that an Iranian “trader” was transporting the money from Iran to Lebanon. Which again doesn’t make sense. Why would an Iranian trader be moving 18.5B via a truck?

Of course there was widespread corruption in Turkey and Iran during Ahmadinejad era that I’m not disputing. But the 18.5B story and its links to Iran are a smokescreen. You hear the initial claim, but you never hear what the resolution was. Isn’t that suspicious?

My guess is if this story was true the money was returned back to Iran and that Turkey did this all as a PR stunt. But who knows there is *very little *information out there on this whole scandal which makes it very suspicious given how large of amount of money this was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> No, you said that Turkey seized 18.5B in Iranian assets in trying to paint Turkey as not cooperative with Iran and actually an enemy.
> 
> If the assets belonged to Iranian mafia/middleman/etc who was paying the Turkish government why would they make a big show of seizing it? Again you keep flip flopping.
> 
> If the assets were Iranian government and stolen you can be sure there would be hell to pay is my point.
> 
> Again if you did actual *research *on the story it was claimed that an Iranian “trader” was transporting the money from Iran to Lebanon. Which again doesn’t make sense. Why would an Iranian trader be moving 18.5B via a truck?
> 
> Of course there was widespread corruption in Turkey and Iran during Ahmadinejad era that I’m not disputing. But the 18.5B story and its links to Iran are a smokescreen. You hear the initial claim, but you never hear what the resolution was. Isn’t that suspicious?
> 
> My guess is if this story was true the money was returned back to Iran and that Turkey did this all as a PR stunt. But who knows there is *very little *information out there on this whole scandal which makes it very suspicious given how large of amount of money this was.


No, I didn't. I said that Turkey supported Iran's case because Iran made a deal with them and paid the price for winning the support of the Turkish authorities. Not because they loved Iran or anything like that.

Why would they make a big show of seizing it? Probably to make it look less suspicious in Turkey? If somehow Erdogan and his team got richer by 18.5 billion dollars, his opponents in Turkey would raise questions about his corruption. But this way, it was money that had been seized by Turkey, the country, while his administration could allocate that money to any cause he wanted and give it a more legal appearance. That's pretty much what Erdogan said anyway. He said that he would use the money for budget deficit.

There were multiple versions of the story. One of them was that Turkey had relaxed its rules of transporting money through her territory and the guy was using new Turkish laws for transferring his money. Obviously, no "trader" in Iran has that kind of money. Few traders in the world have that kind of money.

You're missing the point. The point is that Turkey did all this because Iran was paying the right price at the time and both sides were benefiting from it. Who knows how Turkey will act when money dries up in future? There are already strong rumors that Turkey wants to join the Saudi war in Yemen and there's a very good chance that Turkey will pursue goals in there that will be in conflict with Iran's intentions and goals in Yemen.


----------



## Draco.IMF

*An interesting comment from an user on a different platform which I wanted to share with you guys:

He is of the opinion that the real fear of the west is the iranian progress in nuclear propulsion...*

*which will be a game changer*

----

There has been an increasingly visible ‘cold asymmetric war’ ongoing against Iran (by Israel, the UK, and the US) on the high seas for more years than many realise.

With the exception of the very public but gentle “sparing” between US, UK, and Iranian vessels in the Persian Gulf, and the swarming of ‘little boats’ under the cover of advanced anti-ship missiles and subs, little is seen by the public.

Occasionally there will be some pushing and shoving which usually involves the US and UK being humbled in some way – such as the very well reported capturing of British sailors by Iran (Twice!) right under the noses of British and US warships, and also the humiliating capturing of US Spec Ops and sailors (Twice!), again right under the noses of British and US warships, but other than that the conflict has not been seen much by the public via the MSM.

However the conflict continues and has become ‘hot’ to a limited extent recently. Notable is the use of submarine warfare and special forces/commandos led sabotage. This is now escalating into ‘tit for tat’ pop-up and punch naval attacks (very limited at the moment).

So far these pop-up and punch naval attacks seen to be little more than demonstrations of capability by various sides – with more recent ‘on board’ attacks (as opposed to above the waterline from the waterline mine placing) being used by Israel to perhaps demonstrate an enhanced capability.

It is clear to the trained eye that there have also been encounters between Iranian anti-submarine warfare units and the US/UK/Israel, to the point that the US, UK, and Israel take Iran’s submarine and anti-submarine warfare capability very seriously.

It was very noticeable that a recent transit of the Persian Gulf by a US sub was made on the surface – a demonstration by the US that there was no hostile intent (the plot thickens on that incident, especially as an Iranian ASW helicopter with a an anti-sub torpedo was filmed covering the transit).

Such a transit is akin to a soldier – although still armed – walking through a check point with both hands raised and his weapon slung/secured.

Iran has made no secret that it has a capable submarine fleet which contains approx 40 subs of various types, including 3 (known) Kilo class Soviet era subs.

It has been suspected that Iran has used submarines to support operations in Yemen.

But this is where things get interesting and many analysts miss – at least one submarine (type unknown) has been used as a mule for experiments with nuclear propulsion. It is suspected that this program may be as advanced as Brasil’s: https://www.wilsoncenter.org/blog-post/the-long-history-brazils-nuclear-submarine-program

Notably, one Iranian Kilo class sub has also been reported as being “heavily modified”. It is unknown if this is being / has been upgraded to launch cruise missiles, is being used for special operations, or is part of the nuclear propulsion program.

There is speculation that Iran is much further along with their nuclear propulsion program than the west realize, possibly further than Brasil (if using Chinese assistance). The unusual and difficult movement of a Kilo sub out of the sea and across land for ‘repairs’ in 2020 added to the speculation that experiments with advanced propulsion methods are well advanced and the Kilo is being used to test aspects of technology, if not an actual reactor:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280795585323454465
It is unknown if China is helping Iran with submarine development – or if they will eventually simply ‘sell’ subs to Iran, but as a barter deal of gas fields for subs and oil for aircraft has been suggested this may be a possibility the US and Israel will seek to block.

If Iran is well advanced in working towards indigenous nuclear reactors for submarine propulsion, this would more likely represent a greater threat to US (and UK and Israeli) domination in the region than a nuclear weapons program. With nuclear powered subs Iran could effectively “check” any navy in the region, and even potentially support / escort shipping as far away as Venezuela.

This may be the real reason the US/UK/Israel are foaming at the mouth over Iran’s nuclear program and research reactors. Submarine propulsion development as opposed to weapons development is arguably a more usable game-changer / equalizer.

Just something to think about, nothing more………

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raghfarm007

@TheImmortal 

Bro.... don´t waste your time on this kid... he/she is full of sh¡t.

He/she says he/she lives in shared accomodation in Germany, but doesnt speak German, doens´t know any German people, hasn´t travelled across German, and yet was telling me about his experiances (which he has none) of German life!!!! And started to insult me when I told him about my experiances of living and travelling all over Germany!!

The kid then said that his English is better than mine (I grew up in England and have two law degrees from English universities)..... then said that I am an Afghan!!!! Then said I must be a Dahati (I was born in Tehran as were both my parents) then when I said my house in Tehran is near Arjantin square.... he said that´s not a rich area and he lives in the rich part of Tehran!!!! LOL

Then I said I will come and see him/her, he/she refused to tell me where he/she lives.

My advice is to leave this OGHDEHEE kid live in his/her own retarded world, where billins of dollars of Gold is loaded up on a truck and stolen from one country´s governmet and nothing is done about it.


----------



## Arian

Raghfarm007 said:


> @TheImmortal
> 
> Bro.... don´t waste your time on this kid... he/she is full of sh¡t.
> 
> He/she says he/she lives in shared accomodation in Germany, but doesnt speak German, doens´t know any German people, hasn´t travelled across German, and yet was telling me about his experiances (which he has none) of German life!!!! And started to insult me when I told him about my experiances of living and travelling all over Germany!!
> 
> The kid then said that his English is better than mine (I grew up in England and have two law degrees from English universities)..... then said that I am an Afghan!!!! Then said I must be a Dahati (I was born in Tehran as were both my parents) then when I said my house in Tehran is near Arjantin square.... he said that´s not a rich area and he lives in the rich part of Tehran!!!! LOL
> 
> Then I said I will come and see him/her, he/she refused to tell me where he/she lives.
> 
> My advice is to leave this OGHDEHEE kid live in his/her own retarded world, where billins of dollars of Gold is loaded up on a truck and stolen from one country´s governmet and nothing is done about it.


Baz toye geda goshneyi ke ta hala pat ro az avarezi karaj ham biroon nazashtio fekr mikoni tehran modern tarin shahre donyas goh khori kardi? ))))) Vase toye Afghan arjantin joze bala shahre hatman ))))

Kooni behet goftam shomarato bede gharar bezarim, az tars khafe shodi

The poor thing can't even spell experience, and the clown has two degrees in law! LMAO What a pathetic peasant.


----------



## Shawnee

Draco.IMF said:


> *An interesting comment from an user on a different platform which I wanted to share with you guys:
> 
> He is of the opinion that the real fear of the west is the iranian progress in nuclear propulsion...*
> 
> *which will be a game changer*
> 
> ----
> 
> There has been an increasingly visible ‘cold asymmetric war’ ongoing against Iran (by Israel, the UK, and the US) on the high seas for more years than many realise.
> 
> With the exception of the very public but gentle “sparing” between US, UK, and Iranian vessels in the Persian Gulf, and the swarming of ‘little boats’ under the cover of advanced anti-ship missiles and subs, little is seen by the public.
> 
> Occasionally there will be some pushing and shoving which usually involves the US and UK being humbled in some way – such as the very well reported capturing of British sailors by Iran (Twice!) right under the noses of British and US warships, and also the humiliating capturing of US Spec Ops and sailors (Twice!), again right under the noses of British and US warships, but other than that the conflict has not been seen much by the public via the MSM.
> 
> However the conflict continues and has become ‘hot’ to a limited extent recently. Notable is the use of submarine warfare and special forces/commandos led sabotage. This is now escalating into ‘tit for tat’ pop-up and punch naval attacks (very limited at the moment).
> 
> So far these pop-up and punch naval attacks seen to be little more than demonstrations of capability by various sides – with more recent ‘on board’ attacks (as opposed to above the waterline from the waterline mine placing) being used by Israel to perhaps demonstrate an enhanced capability.
> 
> It is clear to the trained eye that there have also been encounters between Iranian anti-submarine warfare units and the US/UK/Israel, to the point that the US, UK, and Israel take Iran’s submarine and anti-submarine warfare capability very seriously.
> 
> It was very noticeable that a recent transit of the Persian Gulf by a US sub was made on the surface – a demonstration by the US that there was no hostile intent (the plot thickens on that incident, especially as an Iranian ASW helicopter with a an anti-sub torpedo was filmed covering the transit).
> 
> Such a transit is akin to a soldier – although still armed – walking through a check point with both hands raised and his weapon slung/secured.
> 
> Iran has made no secret that it has a capable submarine fleet which contains approx 40 subs of various types, including 3 (known) Kilo class Soviet era subs.
> 
> It has been suspected that Iran has used submarines to support operations in Yemen.
> 
> But this is where things get interesting and many analysts miss – at least one submarine (type unknown) has been used as a mule for experiments with nuclear propulsion. It is suspected that this program may be as advanced as Brasil’s: https://www.wilsoncenter.org/blog-post/the-long-history-brazils-nuclear-submarine-program
> 
> Notably, one Iranian Kilo class sub has also been reported as being “heavily modified”. It is unknown if this is being / has been upgraded to launch cruise missiles, is being used for special operations, or is part of the nuclear propulsion program.
> 
> There is speculation that Iran is much further along with their nuclear propulsion program than the west realize, possibly further than Brasil (if using Chinese assistance). The unusual and difficult movement of a Kilo sub out of the sea and across land for ‘repairs’ in 2020 added to the speculation that experiments with advanced propulsion methods are well advanced and the Kilo is being used to test aspects of technology, if not an actual reactor:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280795585323454465
> It is unknown if China is helping Iran with submarine development – or if they will eventually simply ‘sell’ subs to Iran, but as a barter deal of gas fields for subs and oil for aircraft has been suggested this may be a possibility the US and Israel will seek to block.
> 
> If Iran is well advanced in working towards indigenous nuclear reactors for submarine propulsion, this would more likely represent a greater threat to US (and UK and Israeli) domination in the region than a nuclear weapons program. With nuclear powered subs Iran could effectively “check” any navy in the region, and even potentially support / escort shipping as far away as Venezuela.
> 
> This may be the real reason the US/UK/Israel are foaming at the mouth over Iran’s nuclear program and research reactors. Submarine propulsion development as opposed to weapons development is arguably a more usable game-changer / equalizer.
> 
> Just something to think about, nothing more………



حالا بیست تا موتور دریایی کوچک چقدر پلوتونیوم میده
از خود اراک بیشتر میشه با نه
نوترینوهاش در دریا و خشکی کجا میره
میشه جاشونو پیدا کرد؟
پخش میشه تو سطح وسیع و نویز هم ایجاد میکنه
اینها همه مضراتش ه برای غربی ها

برزیل ساخت و چون نظامی بود به اژانس نشون هم نمیده​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

To all if you know please comment:

As I was sifting through the naval photos of Iran I saw this (2016,0r 2017 photos!)

what is this ..is this related to "nuclear propulsion" another photo showed late Rafsanjani visiting this!!!!,.


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> *An interesting comment from an user on a different platform which I wanted to share with you guys:
> 
> He is of the opinion that the real fear of the west is the iranian progress in nuclear propulsion...*
> 
> *which will be a game changer*
> 
> ----
> 
> There has been an increasingly visible ‘cold asymmetric war’ ongoing against Iran (by Israel, the UK, and the US) on the high seas for more years than many realise.
> 
> With the exception of the very public but gentle “sparing” between US, UK, and Iranian vessels in the Persian Gulf, and the swarming of ‘little boats’ under the cover of advanced anti-ship missiles and subs, little is seen by the public.
> 
> Occasionally there will be some pushing and shoving which usually involves the US and UK being humbled in some way – such as the very well reported capturing of British sailors by Iran (Twice!) right under the noses of British and US warships, and also the humiliating capturing of US Spec Ops and sailors (Twice!), again right under the noses of British and US warships, but other than that the conflict has not been seen much by the public via the MSM.
> 
> However the conflict continues and has become ‘hot’ to a limited extent recently. Notable is the use of submarine warfare and special forces/commandos led sabotage. This is now escalating into ‘tit for tat’ pop-up and punch naval attacks (very limited at the moment).
> 
> So far these pop-up and punch naval attacks seen to be little more than demonstrations of capability by various sides – with more recent ‘on board’ attacks (as opposed to above the waterline from the waterline mine placing) being used by Israel to perhaps demonstrate an enhanced capability.
> 
> It is clear to the trained eye that there have also been encounters between Iranian anti-submarine warfare units and the US/UK/Israel, to the point that the US, UK, and Israel take Iran’s submarine and anti-submarine warfare capability very seriously.
> 
> It was very noticeable that a recent transit of the Persian Gulf by a US sub was made on the surface – a demonstration by the US that there was no hostile intent (the plot thickens on that incident, especially as an Iranian ASW helicopter with a an anti-sub torpedo was filmed covering the transit).
> 
> Such a transit is akin to a soldier – although still armed – walking through a check point with both hands raised and his weapon slung/secured.
> 
> Iran has made no secret that it has a capable submarine fleet which contains approx 40 subs of various types, including 3 (known) Kilo class Soviet era subs.
> 
> It has been suspected that Iran has used submarines to support operations in Yemen.
> 
> But this is where things get interesting and many analysts miss – at least one submarine (type unknown) has been used as a mule for experiments with nuclear propulsion. It is suspected that this program may be as advanced as Brasil’s: https://www.wilsoncenter.org/blog-post/the-long-history-brazils-nuclear-submarine-program
> 
> Notably, one Iranian Kilo class sub has also been reported as being “heavily modified”. It is unknown if this is being / has been upgraded to launch cruise missiles, is being used for special operations, or is part of the nuclear propulsion program.
> 
> There is speculation that Iran is much further along with their nuclear propulsion program than the west realize, possibly further than Brasil (if using Chinese assistance). The unusual and difficult movement of a Kilo sub out of the sea and across land for ‘repairs’ in 2020 added to the speculation that experiments with advanced propulsion methods are well advanced and the Kilo is being used to test aspects of technology, if not an actual reactor:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280795585323454465
> It is unknown if China is helping Iran with submarine development – or if they will eventually simply ‘sell’ subs to Iran, but as a barter deal of gas fields for subs and oil for aircraft has been suggested this may be a possibility the US and Israel will seek to block.
> 
> If Iran is well advanced in working towards indigenous nuclear reactors for submarine propulsion, this would more likely represent a greater threat to US (and UK and Israeli) domination in the region than a nuclear weapons program. With nuclear powered subs Iran could effectively “check” any navy in the region, and even potentially support / escort shipping as far away as Venezuela.
> 
> This may be the real reason the US/UK/Israel are foaming at the mouth over Iran’s nuclear program and research reactors. Submarine propulsion development as opposed to weapons development is arguably a more usable game-changer / equalizer.
> 
> Just something to think about, nothing more………



Unlikely Iran is close to nuclear propulsion. They didn’t start the project till 10 years ago and at that time it was more propaganda and negotiation tactic. So to think that Iran would have a workable nuclear reactor for marine vessel in a decade seems far fetched. Especially given at the time Iran had no domestic submarine(besides kilo) that could be fitted with such a reactor.

Also the US submarine going thru the PG is more to do with the fact it is a *massive *sub that is too big for the PG gulf shallow waters to actually do a dive. Even Iran’s Kilo’s are a bit too big for those waters.

I don’t doubt Iran’s submarines are something the West looks seriously at. But nuclear propulsion For submarine is still a ways away.


----------



## Raghfarm007

aryobarzan said:


> To all if you know please comment:
> 
> As I was sifting through the naval photos of Iran I saw this (2016,0r 2017 photos!)
> 
> what is this ..is this related to "nuclear propulsion" another photo showed late Rafsanjani visiting this!!!!,.
> 
> View attachment 724773
> View attachment 724774




Thats Iran´s TOKOMAK reactor bro... from nearly 20 years ago...




__





Iran unveils N. fusion plasma confining system


Iran News



www.payvand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Raghfarm007 said:


> Thats Iran´s TOKOMAK reactor bro... from nearly 20 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran unveils N. fusion plasma confining system
> 
> 
> Iran News
> 
> 
> 
> www.payvand.com


Thanks..did they get anywhere with it...was Iran part of TOKOMAK.


----------



## Raghfarm007

LOL Bro..... Iran isnt event allowed to send money internationally......

Iran has been working on this for a long time....its a live project still


----------



## aryobarzan

Raghfarm007 said:


> LOL Bro..... Iran isnt event allowed to send money internationally......
> 
> Iran has been working on this for a long time....its a live project still


I am very happy to know it is on going and active...because of my background in Lasers and Physics I was interviewed almost 30 years ago for a Canadian company that was funded for Canada's TOKOMAK project....got a better (more paying!) job so that was it..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

aryobarzan said:


> To all if you know please comment:
> 
> As I was sifting through the naval photos of Iran I saw this (2016,0r 2017 photos!)
> 
> what is this ..is this related to "nuclear propulsion" another photo showed late Rafsanjani visiting this!!!!,.
> 
> View attachment 724773
> View attachment 724774



if i remember right there where rumors in ahmadinejads period that Iran is working on nuclear propulsion system for submarines. If true Iran must have made big process by now. 
maybe members like @yavar knowing more details and insights on this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Unlikely Iran is close to nuclear propulsion. They didn’t start the project till 10 years ago and at that time it was more propaganda and negotiation tactic. So to think that Iran would have a workable nuclear reactor for marine vessel in a decade seems far fetched. Especially given at the time Iran had no domestic submarine(besides kilo) that could be fitted with such a reactor.
> 
> Also the US submarine going thru the PG is more to do with the fact it is a *massive *sub that is too big for the PG gulf shallow waters to actually do a dive. Even Iran’s Kilo’s are a bit too big for those waters.
> 
> I don’t doubt Iran’s submarines are something the West looks seriously at. But nuclear propulsion For submarine is still a ways away.



I don’t think Iran has a working nuclear marine engine either due to miniaturization and I think the future plan will be light water reactor with 60% fuel and not a heavy water natural Uranium.l reactor.

Yet we know quality of Iranian heavy water is exceptionally good and it is sold worldwide. It is easy for them to make small scattered <1 MW heavy water reactors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Iran was supposed to have access to ITER research and benefit from its results when it eventually comes online according to jcpoa, but Iran very much never allowed to participate in ITER in any way.
The size of the Iranian tokamak isn't bad for basic research, but there has to be a much larger system in order to do any meaningful research for power production. 
I've heard of a recent fusion method that converts the plasma directly to electricity without the need for turbines and I think this is the route Iran should take because I think using fusion to boil water might be a long way off for the entire species, nevermind Iran whereas the plasma to electricity seems easier to sustain. A tokomak can sustain a plasma ring even now, just not hot enough to boil water through the shielding via a heat exchanger to produce electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

The method I mentioned earlier is not in this video but there were some other methods I never heard about!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Despite all the odds the Houthis seem to be getting closer to Marib









Houthis established fire control on all of Ma'rib dam Marib - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Houthis established fire control on all of Ma'rib dam. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





At the same time the pro Saudi (Hadi) army claim to be making progress in the north western tip of Yemen, close to the south western Saudi border, near Abs city, Yemen. Fighting is ongoing.









Rashid Mabkhoot writes: "There are still intense battles now in the north of Abs (Hajjah). We shoot down a Houthi UAV, a Samad UAV, and we targeted a vehicle with 2 occupants, we will stay at Abs tonight" Video: shooting down an Iran-backed Houthi's Samad UAV, ABS Yemen Hajjah,Hajjah Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Rashid Mabkhoot writes: "There are still intense battles now in the north of Abs (Hajjah). We shoot down a Houthi UAV, a Samad UAV, and we targeted a vehicle with 2 occupants, we will stay at Abs tonight" Video: shooting down an Iran-backed Houthi's Samad UAV, ABS Yemen. Yemen Civil war and...




yemen.liveuamap.com





Yet again fuel markets in Tarhan, Syria targeted by SAA missiles & Russian airforce. These are Turkish controlled areas of northern Syria.









Missile launched from Kuweires military airport Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Missile launched from Kuweires military airport. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













The fuel market in Tarhan, east of Aleppo, has been targeted with ballistic missiles by Russian militias in the city of Aleppo Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


The fuel market in Tarhan, east of Aleppo, has been targeted with ballistic missiles by Russian militias in the city of Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Photos from Tarhin show multiple locations burning fiercely Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Photos from Tarhin show multiple locations burning fiercely. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Fires raging at Tarhin Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Fires raging at Tarhin. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Video of civil defense at Tarhin who are battling fires there. The attack at Al Hamran did not result in fires getting out of control Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Video of civil defense at Tarhin who are battling fires there. The attack at Al Hamran did not result in fires getting out of control. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





Al-Hamran fuel market also targeted by SAA & Russian airforce. Pro-Turkish rebels are calling these strikes "human rights" violations









As a result of the missile strike, fire broke out in al-Hamran oil market near Jarabulus Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


As a result of the missile strike, fire broke out in al-Hamran oil market near Jarabulus. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Pro-Assad forces are intensively bombing the Terhine and Al-Hamran areas in the countryside of Aleppo with missiles at these moments, with the intense flight of Russian warplanes over the airspace of the eastern countryside of Aleppo Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Pro-Assad forces are intensively bombing the Terhine and Al-Hamran areas in the countryside of Aleppo with missiles at these moments, with the intense flight of Russian warplanes over the airspace of the eastern countryside of Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil...




syria.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Houthis and Saudis can no longer win the conflict military. Negotiations and a power sharing government much like HZ and Lebanese army needs to be established in Yemen, with Houthis having representation and their own separate military.

Iran got what it wanted out of the conflict (a new Yemeni Hezbollah). Now it is time to consolidate and re arm the Houthis as a deterrence to Saudi Arabia ambitions and begin transporting missiles that can target Israel to Yemen as a counter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Houthis and Saudis can no longer win the conflict military. Negotiations and a power sharing government much like HZ and Lebanese army needs to be established in Yemen, with Houthis having representation and their own separate military.
> 
> Iran got what it wanted out of the conflict (a new Yemeni Hezbollah). Now it is time to consolidate and re arm the Houthis as a deterrence to Saudi Arabia ambitions and begin transporting missiles that can target Israel to Yemen as a counter.


Hezbollah of Lebanon and Lebanese Army are each others ally and they never opened fire on each other.
by the way in Yemen also Yemen army is ally of Houthis and they together built the bulk of Ansar-Allah which is fighting with occupiers.
by the way on what right KSA asking for shares of Yemen power pie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Hormuz said:


> if i remember right there where rumors in ahmadinejads period that Iran is working on nuclear propulsion system for submarines. If true Iran must have made big process by now.
> maybe members like @yavar knowing more details and insights on this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371820300418048002

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

رئیس سازمان هواپیمایی کشوری از ورود دو هواپیمای امبرائر و یک فروند هواپیمای بوئینگ۷۳۷ به ناوگان هوایی کشور خبر داد.




تورج دهقانی‌زنگنه در گفت‌وگو با تسنیم، اظهار کرد:‌ طی هفته‌های اخیر 2 فروند هواپیمای امبرائر و یک فروند هواپیمای بوئینگ737 به ناوگان هوایی کشور افزوده شده است.
وی ابراز کرد: هواپیماهای امبرائر برزیلی برای یک شرکت هواپیمایی و هواپیمای بوئینگ نیز برای ایرلاین دیگر داخلی است.
وی با بیان این‌که کارهای مربوط به عملیاتی شدن هواپیماهای امبرائر انجام شده و در ناوگان شرکت هواپیمایی در حال پرواز است، تصریح کرد: هواپیمای بوئینگ نیز به‌زودی در پروازهای داخلی مورد استفاده قرار خواهد گرفت.
معاون وزیر راه و شهرسازی همچنین در خصوص گزارش نهایی بررسی سانحه سقوط هواپیمای اوکراینی، گفت: این گزارش طی امروز یا فردا منتشر خواهد شد.
** دهقانی‌زنگنه نیمه بهمن امسال از ورود 8 فروند هواپیمای غربی به ناوگان هوایی کشور خبر داده و گفته بود: تاکنون (طی 6 ماه منتهی به بهمن 99) 6 فروند وارد کشور شده است که البته هنوز پرواز نمی‌کنند اما در آینده خیلی نزدیک پرواز خواهند کرد. شرکت هواپیمایی زیرساخت‌ها را آماده و مجوز پروازی را دریافت کرده‌اند و در حال آموزش پرسنل فنی این هواپیماها هستند.
وی با بیان این‌که "همه این هواپیماها غربی هستند"، افزود: حدود دو برابر این تعداد نیز یعنی 16 فروند تا پایان سال وارد کشور خواهد شد، البته زمان ورود به‌صورت قطعی نیست و پیش‌بینی می‌کنیم این هواپیماها در مورد مقرر وارد شوند.​
Best time to buy planes is these days and actually it was financially beneficial that Trump obstructed the plane purchases by Iran​​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Iran made Third Covid-19 vaccine Fakhra, developed by the Sepand Organization of the Defense Ministry research center

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Netanyahu (real name Lebanowski) was too afraid to fly to the UAE. Apparently Iranian proxies were seriously planning on launching missiles at his plane.









PM Netanyahu says he was deterred from flying to the United Arab Emirates through Saudi Arabian airspace last week because of the threat of missile fire from Iranian proxies in Yemen Jerusalem, Jerusalem District - Palestine and Israel news today on map - Jerusalem today - Israel News today - Palestine News today - israelpalestine.liveuamap.com


PM Netanyahu says he was deterred from flying to the United Arab Emirates through Saudi Arabian airspace last week because of the threat of missile fire from Iranian proxies in Yemen. Israeli-Palestine conflict in live news interactive map. Two-state solution. Capital in Jerusalem




yemen.liveuamap.com





China is buying close to 1 million barrels of oil a day from Iran. 1 million from China, half a million to 1 million to Venezuela. Who knows how much more to various other parties under the table ? Iran is basically doing well now. Some analysts claim that Iran is at 70%-80% of their pre-sanctions capacity. The sanctions have effectively failed yet again.









China Ramps Up Oil Imports From Iran | OilPrice.com


With its relationship with the United States looking increasingly stable, Iran is ramping up oil exports to the world’s top crude importer




oilprice.com





American controlled oil fields in Syria targeted ? Perhaps a warning ?









Explosions and flares near the American base at Omar Oil Field, in Deir ez Zor Deir Ez-Zor Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Explosions and flares near the American base at Omar Oil Field, in Deir ez Zor. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





Turkish backed Al Qaeda militants hold demonstrations in Idlib









Demonstration in Idlib on the tenth anniversary of the start of the Syrian revolution against the Assad regime Idlib, Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Demonstration in Idlib on the tenth anniversary of the start of the Syrian revolution against the Assad regime. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





Explosions rock Idlib during anti-Assad demonstrations. Perhaps demonstrations were targeted ? This wouldn't be the first time Russian aviation targeted pro-rebel rallies. If you notice there are no women at the demonstrations, only radical militants and in some cases their children used as human shields. Very sad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371437370004930560
Erdogan crying about Syrians and Russians blowing up his illegal oil. The word on the street is that Erdogan is desperately running low on funds.









Jarablus: The Turkish Ministry of Defense accused Syrian goverment forces of targeting oil refinery in Jarablus area, causing heavy material damage Ankara - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Jarablus: The Turkish Ministry of Defense accused Syrian goverment forces of targeting oil refinery in Jarablus area, causing heavy material damage. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## sha ah

THIS JUST IN a few minutes ago. Syrian air defenses engaging Israeli airstrikes over Damascus ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371929240166367233

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Israel Mar 2021 Iron Dome Air Defence exercises 
Rafael and the Israel Missile Defense Organization Iron Dome Air Defence exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Israel is such a small strip of land saturated with so many cutting edge SAM systems that it's extremely difficult to penetrate their air defenses. 

The solution is to overwhelm their air defense systems with cheap, yet lethal kamikazi UAVs and cruise missiles simultaneously. Some of the recent models shown off by the Houthis in Yemen are extremely promising in that regard.

If Hezbollah in Lebanon are paying attention then they should be bulking up on UAVs and cruise missiles, along with MANPADS and other projectiles as much as possible.



yavar said:


> Israel Mar 2021 Iron Dome Air Defence exercises
> Rafael and the Israel Missile Defense Organization Iron Dome Air Defence exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

It seems like the Syrians did a decent job intercepting Israeli missiles today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371932299822952448
I've been saying this for a while. If Iran wants to get its air defense systems into Syria successfully, they can't be shipped in one unit at a time. They have to be taken apart and shipped discreetly, simultaneously using counter intelligence to throw the enemy off the scent. Once the components safely make it into Syria, they then need to be send to a secure, underground, facility where they can be put back together by technicians. This needs to be done until there are enough units amassed (a critical mass) significant enough to actually tip the scales in Syria's favor. They should then be activated all at once at which point they can actually make a difference in the big picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Syria Army Air-Defense destroyed 3 Israeli Missiles Over southern Damascus Syria’s air defenses repel Israeli aggression, shoot down missiles near Damascus

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371975523124060160

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371915636402757636
این برگ برنده غربه در مذاکرات کره
چون دست غرب خالیه جلوی کره شمالی

در عمل دکمه نهایی بمب کره جنوبی دست غرب باقی میمونه
کره جنوبی صاحب چتر اتمی میشه بدن تصمیم نهایی

چتر اتمی با اختیار اتمی خیلی فرق داره
اگر کره شمالی توسط بمب کره جنوبی هدف قرار بگیره تا خود امریکا در خطر خواهد بود

امریکا چنین ریسکی در عمل نمیکنه​


----------



## Raghfarm007

WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## sha ah

‘Utter hypocrisy’: Iran’s Zarif slams UK for nuclear warhead plan


Iran’s FM slams UK PM who expressed concern about Iran’s nuclear project after announcing to boost nuclear stockpiles.




www.aljazeera.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371871326705684491

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371881272335810563








UK’s Johnson calls on China to reduce its nuclear arsenal as Britain commits to increasing its own


The British prime minister has said China should be brought into international efforts to reduce the global stockpile of nuclear weapons as the UK itself plans to increase its own arsenal by 40%.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Raghfarm007 said:


> WTF








Hidden agent of UK.

Moavieh of our time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372091304402903043
—————————-
این هم نمونه دیگر موفق دفاع ضد هوایی سوریه
کاش بوک هم نصف پاتریوت عربستان ماله کش داشت تا کاستی هاشو توجیه کنن​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372083555233366017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

When you look at how Saudi Arabia has done against cutting edge drones and medium tech BMs vs how Syria has done its quite alarming how poorly Syrian air defenses are.

It’s a shame because in 2009 Syria had a better AD network than Iran. I remember a US general in testimony to Congress talking about how dense Syria’s air defense network was at the time.

The Patriot and THAAD have done a reasonably good job intercepting BMs from Yemen. Their US supplied radars have done a very good job detecting small kamikaze drones, but using fighter Jets to shoot them down is an expensive solution.

Yes, some Houthis and Iranian attacks have made it thru the air defense shield. But overall I think one cannot be too unhappy with the air defense performance in comparison to a country like Syria where it is abysmal and maybe 20% of all targets get intercepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> When you look at how Saudi Arabia has done against cutting edge drones and medium tech BMs vs how Syria has done its quite alarming how poorly Syrian air defenses are.
> 
> It’s a shame because in 2009 Syria had a better AD network than Iran. I remember a US general in testimony to Congress talking about how dense Syria’s air defense network was at the time.
> 
> The Patriot and THAAD have done a reasonably good job intercepting BMs from Yemen. Their US supplied radars have done a very good job detecting small kamikaze drones, but using fighter Jets to shoot them down is an expensive solution.
> 
> Yes, some Houthis and Iranian attacks have made it thru the air defense shield. But overall I think one cannot be too unhappy with the air defense performance in comparison to a country like Syria where it is abysmal and maybe 20% of all targets get intercepted.



درسته که مساوی نیستن
ولی موفقیت حوثی ها بیست درصد کمتر نبوده
حوثی ها پاتریوت رو اشباع نمیکنن 

فیلمهای میدانی رو دقیق ببین و قضاوت کن
سعودی ها خالی زیاد می بندن

موشک هایپرسونیک اسراییل در برابر یک عدد موشک بوک

پهپاد و موشک متوسط حوثی برابر چهار عدد اخرین ورژن موشک پاتریوت

به علاوه وزن ماله کش های پاتریوت رو حساب کن

راستش ندیدم کسی برای موشک بوک ماله بکشه​


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> When you look at how Saudi Arabia has done against cutting edge drones and medium tech BMs vs how Syria has done its quite alarming how poorly Syrian air defenses are.
> 
> It’s a shame because in 2009 Syria had a better AD network than Iran. I remember a US general in testimony to Congress talking about how dense Syria’s air defense network was at the time.
> 
> The Patriot and THAAD have done a reasonably good job intercepting BMs from Yemen. Their US supplied radars have done a very good job detecting small kamikaze drones, but using fighter Jets to shoot them down is an expensive solution.
> 
> Yes, some Houthis and Iranian attacks have made it thru the air defense shield. But overall I think one cannot be too unhappy with the air defense performance in comparison to a country like Syria where it is abysmal and maybe 20% of all targets get intercepted.



They're good systems by all accounts but the only thing Iran has against them is sheer volume of incoming missiles (and weapons of differing types), that and the more advanced Re-entry vehicles sporting better anti-ABM capabilities but those are much lesser in count compared to cheaper models (Imo). I think Iran is currently trying to diversify and expand its launching platforms (as evidence by the recent disclosure of the Multi-BM launching system) in order to maximize opening salvo quantities in an attempt to circumvent Saudi/American/Israeli AD networks using massive numbers alone (not really new knowledge, quite well known in-fact).

This is where the speculation part of the equation comes into question as it really does depend on what side of the argument one chooses to err on: that being Iran has 4,000-5,000 (possibly even more) missiles and long-range offensive weaponry within its inventory, or they don't have as much as are trying to get off a devasting first-strike etc, etc....

Where the truth lies I can't really say but I've always operated under the idea that Iran's missile stockpiles are huge (surface-to-surface) as they've been producing them non-stop ever since the 80s. Like with many other things, we're just going to have to wait and see exactly how this plays out.

I have my doubts but not overly cynical about the entire scenario, if that makes sense lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Raghfarm007 said:


> WTF


This retard himself is made in Scotland. Just to remind, his essay was a Scientific theft, written and translated by a Pakistani student in scotland.








رسوایی بزرگ برای آقای رئیس جمهور/ متن کامل گزارش سرقت علمی حسن روحانی منتشر شد +اسناد


درصد بسیار بالای سرقت علمی در چکیده و معرفی رساله‌ی آقای روحانی حیرت‌انگیز است. بیش از ۸۰ درصد فصل چهارم این رساله کپی است و هیچ ارجاعی هم به منبع اصلی ندارد.




snn.ir






You will hear many interesting things from this liberal of a mullah whose house doesnt even right fully belong to himself. If this liberal had slightest belief in Islamic rules then he wouldve set himself on fire. His house can be called Ghasbi where all of his prayers are religiously refused. And he is wearing prophet's clothes ironically. In history we have had similar figures to this guy, West lovers like Yeltsin, Gorbachev, S. M. Khatami, Qajars, Pahlavis, etc.

But unlike what @Aramagedon suggests, i find this mullah so similar to Abu Mousa Ashaari. A naive retard who turned a complete victory on the Battlefield of Seffein victory to a complete defeat for Muslims Army. Amr ibn Al-As after deceiving him told him, you are like a donkey loaded with books. Thousands of books cannot make a human out of a donkey. Amru despite being enemy of Shias was so smart and his words are still applicble to people like Rouhani. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

The interception rate is much higher in Syria now. TheImmortal is saying anything once again. For Saudi Arabia, their interception is average but nothing more


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> They're good systems by all accounts but the only thing Iran has against them is sheer volume of incoming missiles (and weapons of differing types), that and the more advanced Re-entry vehicles sporting better anti-ABM capabilities but those are much lesser in count compared to cheaper models (Imo). I think Iran is currently trying to diversify and expand its launching platforms (as evidence by the recent disclosure of the Multi-BM launching system) in order to maximize opening salvo quantities in an attempt to circumvent Saudi/American/Israeli AD networks using massive numbers alone (not really new knowledge, quite well known in-fact).
> 
> This is where the speculation part of the equation comes into question as it really does depend on what side of the argument one chooses to err on: that being Iran has 4,000-5,000 (possibly even more) missiles and long-range offensive weaponry within its inventory, or they don't have as much as are trying to get off a devasting first-strike etc, etc....
> 
> Where the truth lies I can't really say but I've always operated under the idea that Iran's missile stockpiles are huge (surface-to-surface) as they've been producing them non-stop ever since the 80s. Like with many other things, we're just going to have to wait and see exactly how this plays out.
> 
> I have my doubts but not overly cynical about the entire scenario, if that makes sense lol.



Iran has not been producing Surface to air missiles since the 80’s. The missiles it had in the 80’s were supplied by other countries (Libya and North Korea).

Also the best BM that the Houthi’s have is comparable to the Qiam which itself is based on a Scud missile.

In regards to intercepting a missile, Iran has warheads with higher re entry speed which make the energy penalty of an interceptor like the Patriot unable to intercept them. Add in things like a MRV warhead (Emad) and it becomes even more difficult. Thus only the THAAD could have a chance to intercept those.

But for an organization like the Houthi’s to have Qiam level tech at this stage is still a big accomplishment. But for the Saudi’s to be able to detect small kamikaze drones that can do immense damage (see Armenia-Azeri war) at such a high % is pretty impressive. It is not easy detecting small UAVs something that Iran, Israel, etc know first hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menschmaschine

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has not been producing Surface to air missiles since the 80’s. The missiles it had in the 80’s were supplied by other countries (Libya and North Korea).
> 
> Also the best BM that the Houthi’s have is comparable to the Qiam which itself is based on a Scud missile.
> 
> In regards to intercepting a missile, Iran has warheads with higher re entry speed which make the energy penalty of an interceptor like the Patriot unable to intercept them. Add in things like a MRV warhead (Emad) and it becomes even more difficult. Thus only the THAAD could have a chance to intercept those.
> 
> But for an organization like the Houthi’s to have Qiam level tech at this stage is still a big accomplishment. But for the Saudi’s to be able to detect small kamikaze drones that can do immense damage (see Armenia-Azeri war) at such a high % is pretty impressive. It is not easy detecting small UAVs something that Iran, Israel, etc know first hand.



Considering the fact that only for a tiny fraction of the claimed hits evidence was shown, I am a bit puzzled about your seemingly unquestioning faith in the truthfulness and reliability of Saudi propaganda proclamations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Muhammed45 said:


> This retard himself is made in Scotland. Just to remind, his essay was a Scientific theft, written and translated by a Pakistani student in scotland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رسوایی بزرگ برای آقای رئیس جمهور/ متن کامل گزارش سرقت علمی حسن روحانی منتشر شد +اسناد
> 
> 
> درصد بسیار بالای سرقت علمی در چکیده و معرفی رساله‌ی آقای روحانی حیرت‌انگیز است. بیش از ۸۰ درصد فصل چهارم این رساله کپی است و هیچ ارجاعی هم به منبع اصلی ندارد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snn.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will hear many interesting things from this liberal of a mullah whose house doesnt even right fully belong to himself. If this liberal had slightest belief in Islamic rules then he wouldve set himself on fire. His house can be called Ghasbi where all of his prayers are religiously refused. And he is wearing prophet's clothes ironically. In history we have had similar figures to this guy, West lovers like Yeltsin, Gorbachev, S. M. Khatami, Qajars, Pahlavis, etc.
> 
> But unlike what @Aramagedon suggests, i find this mullah so similar to Abu Mousa Ashaari. A naive retard who turned a complete victory on the Battlefield of Seffein victory to a complete defeat for Muslims Army. Amr ibn Al-As after deceiving him told him, you are like a donkey loaded with books. Thousands of books cannot make a human out of a donkey. Amru despite being enemy of Shias was so smart and his words are still applicble to people like Rouhani. Lol


He was fool but it wasn’t his fault when the retards in imam Ali army so the devil muayawia made a trick of racing the Quran the khawarj told imam Ali to stop the fight and do the tahkeem but after the dirty trick from Amr bin al As they went back to imam Ali and told him he was right but he was also wrong for letting them doing the tahkeem even though they asked for it in the first place!!. Imam Ali wanted ibn Abbas to do the tahkeem but the khawarij wanted abu musa al ashari even though abu musa was against imam Ali from the beginning when he stoped many people to join him in the battle of the Jamal.

today is the same story I bet rouhani will blame khamenai for his failure when khamenai said the west is not trustable they assisted on negotiating anyway now when he tells them they he was right they going to tell him but you approved the negation with the west😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

sha ah said:


> ‘Utter hypocrisy’: Iran’s Zarif slams UK for nuclear warhead plan
> 
> 
> Iran’s FM slams UK PM who expressed concern about Iran’s nuclear project after announcing to boost nuclear stockpiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371871326705684491
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371881272335810563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK’s Johnson calls on China to reduce its nuclear arsenal as Britain commits to increasing its own
> 
> 
> The British prime minister has said China should be brought into international efforts to reduce the global stockpile of nuclear weapons as the UK itself plans to increase its own arsenal by 40%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com



The UK has locked up its entire population of 68 million for a year, brutally cracked down on protests and has passed a bill giving police more powers to shut down protests. The irony is nauseating.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

Raghfarm007 said:


> WTF


Is that his abaa? They make abaas in taly? Never mind that it's despicable of him to be wearing it as foreign made, I'm still intrigued about abaas being made in Italy. Was this a commissioned work using the country's hard currency or do they make them en masse in Italy for everyone? Knowing this disgusting barrell of excrement, she probably commissioned some fruity boys in Italy to make something that someone in Qom can do for a fraction of the cost and for better result in every way. I wouldn't be surprised if this disgusting waste of matter has machine made or foreign hand made carpets in his nasty trash home. I would rather this carcass be wrapped in foreign fabric and not defile real Persian carpets with it's filthy filthy body in the landfill it lives in. Anyplace she and zarif sleep becomes defiled as a proverbial landfill...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IranDefence

WudangMaster said:


> Is that his abaa? They make abaas in taly? Never mind that it's despicable of him to be wearing it as foreign made, I'm still intrigued about abaas being made in Italy. Was this a commissioned work using the country's hard currency or do they make them en masse in Italy for everyone? Knowing this disgusting barrell of excrement, she probably commissioned some fruity boys in Italy to make something that someone in Qom can do for a fraction of the cost and for better result in every way. I wouldn't be surprised if this disgusting waste of matter has machine made or foreign hand made carpets in his nasty trash home. I would rather this carcass be wrapped in foreign fabric and not defile real Persian carpets with it's filthy filthy body in the landfill it lives in. Anyplace she and zarif sleep becomes defiled as a proverbial landfill...



It is a luxury cloth they use for suits too ...


A true leader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

WudangMaster said:


> Is that his abaa? They make abaas in taly? Never mind that it's despicable of him to be wearing it as foreign made, I'm still intrigued about abaas being made in Italy. Was this a commissioned work using the country's hard currency or do they make them en masse in Italy for everyone? Knowing this disgusting barrell of excrement, she probably commissioned some fruity boys in Italy to make something that someone in Qom can do for a fraction of the cost and for better result in every way. I wouldn't be surprised if this disgusting waste of matter has machine made or foreign hand made carpets in his nasty trash home. I would rather this carcass be wrapped in foreign fabric and not defile real Persian carpets with it's filthy filthy body in the landfill it lives in. Anyplace she and zarif sleep becomes defiled as a proverbial landfill...


واقعا اینقدر سخت است که ببینید عبا احتمالا دوخت خیاط مخصوص او همینجا است و دست دوز هست و پارچه اون ایتالیایی هست .آیا به نظر تو هیچ کدوم از دولت مردای ما لباسی که برای اونها دوخته نشده باشه می پوشند


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> واقعا اینقدر سخت است که ببینید عبا احتمالا دوخت خیاط مخصوص او همینجا است و دست دوز هست و پارچه اون ایتالیایی هست .آیا به نظر تو هیچ کدوم از دولت مردای ما لباسی که برای اونها دوخته نشده باشه می پوشند



پارچه هم نباید ایتالیایی می بود
مارک قلابی هم براش قابل قبول نبود

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> پارچه هم نباید ایتالیایی می بود
> مارک قلابی هم براش قابل قبول نبود


مارک قلابی ؟شوخیت گرفته ؟


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> مارک قلابی ؟شوخیت گرفته ؟



هیچ بهونه ای قابل قبول نیست
شامل
مارکش قلابی بوده و ساخت ایران بوده
پارچه ایتالیایی بوده دوخت ایرانی بوده

نتیجه تجمل اخوندی و بساز بفروشی اقازاده همین گه کاری هاست

مسوولی که ایرانی نپوشه و در سطح فقرا زندگی نکنه به تف نمیرزه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

I wonder what happened, what he is talking about...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372525161904226306
Hossein Salami, commander of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps, said that Iran had repeatedly "gone to the brink of war" but pushed back the enemy leader.

Without elaborating further on what he meant by war, Mr. Salami stated to a group of Basijis: "We are not allowed to say where the enemy fled, and how they went back and why their hands were tied."

"The enemy also lost the economic war," said the IRGC commander, who said the country was under siege but not damaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

Hack-Hook said:


> واقعا اینقدر سخت است که ببینید عبا احتمالا دوخت خیاط مخصوص او همینجا است و دست دوز هست و پارچه اون ایتالیایی هست .آیا به نظر تو هیچ کدوم از دولت مردای ما لباسی که برای اونها دوخته نشده باشه می پوشند



1. The country is under sanctions and the hard currency does not need to be flushed down the sewer by importing unnecessary crap fabric (I don't care how many of you people think this fabric is the skin of Jesus)! This barrell of sewage needs to set an example! 

2. Iran is a country that has since the beginning of written time, been able to produce some of the finest textiles in the world! Even now, the wool, silk, zari baaf, etc is better than most other producers! I even heard of abaa from Nain that some akhoonds would wear in the winter as it was a thicker material and the same as what that pile of garbage was wearing in that picture.. There is absolutely no justification for this, so please stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

Saudi Airbase before and after The Yemenis visited:

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## makranman

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 725506
> 
> 
> Hidden agent of UK.
> 
> Moavieh of our time.


the man is approved by Vaja and others. he has been a major player in the republic since forever. if he is an agent of UK, then I'm afraid anyone and everyone could be an agent. I personally don't like that prospect. do you?


----------



## WudangMaster

makranman said:


> the man is approved by Vaja and others. he has been a major player in the republic since forever. if he is an agent of UK, then I'm afraid anyone and everyone could be an agent. I personally don't like that prospect. do you?


Between the presence of those insects and the various evil pan movements and infiltration from mko viruses into sensitive places and at high levels, now you can understand what kind of challenges, trials, and tribulations the real humans are faced with constantly!


----------



## Raghfarm007

Raghfarm007 said:


> Saudi Airbase before and after The Yemenis visited:




This picture reminds me of the devestation caused by Iranian missiles at Ain Al Assan US airbase..... funny thing is that just like the Americans, they Saudis claimed no major damage took place!!!!!!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Menschmaschine said:


> Considering the fact that only for a tiny fraction of the claimed hits evidence was shown, I am a bit puzzled about your seemingly unquestioning faith in the truthfulness and reliability of Saudi propaganda proclamations.


 
It’s not Saudi Arabia statements I rely on, but open source satellite imagery.

When Saudi Arabia intercepts they post video. When they don’t, open sources will post satellite imagery of areas attacked and can make determination if anything made an impact or not.

For example, a recent missile attack that videos and Saudi Arabia said was intercepted was actually shown to have struck just south of workers housing at oil facility. The video actually depicted Patriot missiles intercepting probably the fuel tank of the missile. This was made possible from open sources on the internet.

We live in an age where countries cannot lie about attacks because satellite imagery is available next day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Raghfarm007 said:


> Saudi Airbase before and after The Yemenis visited:


CANNOT DENY - IRANIAN UNDERSTANDS PHYSICS VERY WELL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

meanwhile back in Iran spring has arrived....two day to Noruz... weather looks great in Ontario Canada for norouz (+13) and sunny..bringing out the BBQ ....goodby to all that snow..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372574253686661129

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Tbh, whoever is complaining about Rouhani wearing silk or whatever from Italy WHILE ON OFFICIAL DUTY is probably bored or needs new hobbies. lol.

If your big complaint about your president is that he buys and wears expensive silk from ITALY, trust me, you have a really good president, especially for a developing country.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372557498952118272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372539125195227142

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372539128936534016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

The issue that persists for the republic is does it want growth or does it want to extend its influence. Having both in a dollar dominated US economic world is unrealistic.

No country has been able to free itself from the US. Some naive observers may point to China, but China holds trillions in treasury Bond of US. Also US/EU is China’s biggest economic partners. China grew because it became the workhorse (slave economy) of Western consumerism. Your phones, tablets, toys, clothes, material possessions was built with Chinese slave labor.

Today as China tries to transition to a consumer based economy and rely less on global trade it becomes quite clear that China cannot break completely free from the West.

Now compare this to Iran where the recent draconian sanctions has reduced all gains the Islamic Republic has on the average persons income and purchasing power.

Resistance economy is good in theory although theoretical. Iran cannot expect its 80M+ economy to supply all its growth. It will grow anemically at that rate.

So we are at a crossroads my friends:

IRGC favors growing influence
More pragmatic factions favor growth

In this day and age you cannot survive being cut off from the global financial system, much like a baby cannot be cut off from nutrients and milk and expected to grow into his/her full potential.

As for solutions it’s tough. US is not a reliable negotiator and the Chinese and Russians are terrible allies of Iran and cannot be counted on to shield and help Iran prosper.

The only thing that can help Iran....is a growing more expansionist China which will force US to abandon Iranian containment and pull Iran back over to the West to once again be the bulwark against the Red wave of Communist Capitalism in the Middle East.

In short: China has to threaten the Global Order so much that two paths open up:

*Iran joining China to cause a bi-polar world and receiving significant economic benefits to assist China in this aim

*Iran joining the West to contain the Red Wave of China from sweeping across the world and receiving significant economic benefits to assist the West in this aim

These two scenarios would allow the Republic to once again have foreign inflows and investment and contribute to a period of significant economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Houthis claim new drone strike on Abha airport, southern Saudi Arabia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372622132656676865
YPG/PKK along with Afrin LIberation Forces launch a rocket into Turkey and launch several raids into Turkish controlled Syrian territory killing several Turkish backed militants









Turkey: 2 rockets fired by YPG militants held areas in Syria landed in Kilis. No casualties reported. One rocket hit in empty land and other one hit a building Kilis - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Turkey: 2 rockets fired by YPG militants held areas in Syria landed in Kilis. No casualties reported. One rocket hit in empty land and other one hit a building. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Multiple members of the TFSA group Liwa 'Asifat al Shamal killed and wounded tonight near Azaz in clashes with the Afrin Liberation Forces. A'zaz, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Multiple members of the TFSA group Liwa 'Asifat al Shamal killed and wounded tonight near Azaz in clashes with the Afrin Liberation Forces.. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Intense clashes near Marea amidst reports that the Afrin Liberation Forces have raided TFSA positions Mare', Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Intense clashes near Marea amidst reports that the Afrin Liberation Forces have raided TFSA positions. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Wounded from the TFSA reported after getting hit by rockets fired by the Afrin Liberation Forces at positions near Azaz A'zaz, Aleppo Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Wounded from the TFSA reported after getting hit by rockets fired by the Afrin Liberation Forces at positions near Azaz. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





The Turks are not happy and respond by bombing everything in sight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

TheImmortal said:


> The issue that persists for the republic is does it want growth or does it want to extend its influence. Having both in a dollar dominated US economic world is unrealistic.
> 
> No country has been able to free itself from the US. Some naive observers may point to China, but China holds trillions in treasury Bond of US. Also US/EU is China’s biggest economic partners. China grew because it became the workhorse (slave economy) of Western consumerism. Your phones, tablets, toys, clothes, material possessions was built with Chinese slave labor.
> 
> Today as China tries to transition to a consumer based economy and rely less on global trade it becomes quite clear that China cannot break completely free from the West.
> 
> Now compare this to Iran where the recent draconian sanctions has reduced all gains the Islamic Republic has on the average persons income and purchasing power.
> 
> Resistance economy is good in theory although theoretical. Iran cannot expect its 80M+ economy to supply all its growth. It will grow anemically at that rate.
> 
> So we are at a crossroads my friends:
> 
> IRGC favors growing influence
> More pragmatic factions favor growth
> 
> In this day and age you cannot survive being cut off from the global financial system, much like a baby cannot be cut off from nutrients and milk and expected to grow into his/her full potential.
> 
> As for solutions it’s tough. US is not a reliable negotiator and the Chinese and Russians are terrible allies of Iran and cannot be counted on to shield and help Iran prosper.
> 
> The only thing that can help Iran....is a growing more expansionist China which will force US to abandon Iranian containment and pull Iran back over to the West to once again be the bulwark against the Red wave of Communist Capitalism in the Middle East.
> 
> In short: China has to threaten the Global Order so much that two paths open up:
> 
> *Iran joining China to cause a bi-polar world and receiving significant economic benefits to assist China in this aim
> 
> *Iran joining the West to contain the Red Wave of China from sweeping across the world and receiving significant economic benefits to assist the West in this aim
> 
> These two scenarios would allow the Republic to once again have foreign inflows and investment and contribute to a period of significant economic growth.


Regarding expansionist China and bipolar world---it will take 15-20 years before China will build a Navy that can project power globally or reach military parity with US. Until then, Iran will be left alone against US.

Regarding Iran----in order to have *significant economic growth* you need to:

*1) export oil-*----and with US sanctions, Asian countries (including China) will not be buying Iranian oil

2) *Receive Foreign investments*: --as of 2019, foreigners invested 180bln$ in Turkey and only 50bln$ in Iran (mainly in its oil sector)---this goes to show that because of sanctions there will be no more foreign investments even in Iran's oil sector

*3) borrow money from international capital markets *----Turkey borrowed and invested into its economy 438bln$ (external debt) and Iran's external debt is only 8bln$--which goes to show that isolation from international capital markets prevented Iran from attracting foreign capital for the purpose of domestic industrialisation.

In the medium and long term, US Sanctions will result in prolonged stagnation and degradation of Iranian economy and Iran needs to do something in order to lift these sanctions.

There are 4 scenarios:

1) Iran and US will return to old JCPOA (unlikely)

2) Iran will give up its ballistic missiles and regional influence in order to lift US sanctions (unlikely)

3) Iran will build ICBM and boost uranium enrichment and plutonium production and act as a belligerent power in the Persian Gulf that threatens maritime traffic, thus blackmailing the USA and forcing it to return to old JCPOA--but this can result in a military collision with USA.

4) New negotiations will result in prolonged version of JCPOA until 2035----this will allow Iran to win time for modernization of Iranian economy while hoping that a new bipolar world will emerge by 2035---this is the best option but there is a need for guarantees that US will not withdraw from new agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

1) China is buying 1 million barrels a day from Iran right now. That is what the Chinese are openly admitting. It's a known fact that China always buys much more from Iran than the numbers they openly admit to. Realistically Iran is now selling at 70-80% of pre sanctions levels. According to the world bank Iran's economy is growing in the next 2 years. Sanctions have largely failed. That's the truth believe it or not.

2) Foreign investment comes with strings attached. It's not worth it if they want to impose uneven and unfair terms on Iran. Iranians are not subhuman and shouldn't be treated like it by westerners who still think they live during the colonial era where gunboat diplomacy reigned supreme

3) Debt is not a good thing. Turkey doesn't have that much debt compared to its GDP but they have to pay back all of the loans in EUR/USD while they generate revenue in Liras. 15 years ago 1 USD = 1.2 LIRA. Now 1 USD = 7.3 Lira. You do the math. It's basically economic slavery.

Iran tried to negotiate with the west and the result was an unfair treaty. The western nations are actively boosting their nuclear stockpiles while they point the finger at Iran. Despite this Iran went along with this terribly unfair deal. We saw the end result. In the end the Americans weren't satisfied and they will never be satisfied until Iran bends the knee and takes orders like a good vassal.

The best long term solution is for Iranians to grow some balls and say "enough unfair and uneven treaties like the terms imposed on China after the Opium wars" Iran should join the nuclear club as quickly as possible. Remember China only got to where it is today by first going to war against the US in Korea, standing their ground, then going through decades of hardship. For a long time Taiwan had China's seat at the UN. Can you believe that ? Before China could acquire prosperity, they had to acquire security.

Eventually the west will have to come to terms with it. The future is going to be a multipolar world and the longer countries like the US and UK try to hold onto old, false perceptions of inherent superiority, the more detrimental it will be for them in the long run.



GWXP said:


> Regarding expansionist China and bipolar world---it will take 15-20 years before China will build a Navy that can project power globally or reach military parity with US. Until then, Iran will be left alone against US.
> 
> Regarding Iran----in order to have *significant economic growth* you need to:
> 
> *1) export oil-*----and with US sanctions, Asian countries (including China) will not be buying Iranian oil
> 
> 2) *Receive Foreign investments*: --as of 2019, foreigners invested 180bln$ in Turkey and only 50bln$ in Iran (mainly in its oil sector)---this goes to show that because of sanctions there will be no more foreign investments even in Iran's oil sector
> 
> *3) borrow money from international capital markets *----Turkey borrowed and invested into its economy 438bln$ (external debt) and Iran's external debt is only 8bln$--which goes to show that isolation from international capital markets prevented Iran from attracting foreign capital for the purpose of domestic industrialisation.
> 
> In the medium and long term, US Sanctions will result in prolonged stagnation and degradation of Iranian economy and Iran needs to do something in order to lift these sanctions.
> 
> There are 4 scenarios:
> 
> 1) Iran and US will return to old JCPOA (unlikely)
> 
> 2) Iran will give up its ballistic missiles and regional influence in order to lift US sanctions (unlikely)
> 
> 3) Iran will build ICBM and boost uranium enrichment and plutonium production and act as a belligerent power in the Persian Gulf that threatens maritime traffic, thus blackmailing the USA and forcing it to return to old JCPOA--but this can result in a military collision with USA.
> 
> 4) New negotiations will result in prolonged version of JCPOA until 2035----this will allow Iran to win time for modernization of Iranian economy while hoping that a new bipolar world will emerge by 2035---this is the best option but there is a need for guarantees that US will not withdraw from new agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

Salmanov said:


> He was fool but it wasn’t his fault when the retards in imam Ali army so the devil muayawia made a trick of racing the Quran the khawarj told imam Ali to stop the fight and do the tahkeem but after the dirty trick from Amr bin al As they went back to imam Ali and told him he was right but he was also wrong for letting them doing the tahkeem even though they asked for it in the first place!!. Imam Ali wanted ibn Abbas to do the tahkeem but the khawarij wanted abu musa al ashari even though abu musa was against imam Ali from the beginning when he stoped many people to join him in the battle of the Jamal.
> 
> today is the same story I bet rouhani will blame khamenai for his failure when khamenai said the west is not trustable they assisted on negotiating anyway now when he tells them they he was right they going to tell him but you approved the negation with the west😂


Zarif completely blamed JCPOA garbage on Khamenei when he was summoned to Majlis by MPs.

That's the same story, i Remember general Soleimani said that when ever we surrounded ISIS in Syria, we immediately received orders from Tehran to back Off and we were forced into making ceasefire with terrorists. He pointed to Rouhani and Erdogan agreements without mentioning names. 
Terrorists after the ceasefire received requirements from Turkey and then attacked Iranian/Syrian forces. We had experienced Seffein in Syria not once but for tens of times before complete destruction of ISIS in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Houthis take more positions near Marib. Saudi resistance crumbling.









Military sources: Violent battles on the outskirts of Sarwah, north of Marib, after an attack by the Houthis in which they took control of Yemeni army positions Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.


Military sources: Violent battles on the outskirts of Sarwah, north of Marib, after an attack by the Houthis in which they took control of Yemeni army positions. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





Houthis now at the gates of Marib. It seems likely that Marib will fall to the Houthis but only time will tell.









Yemen: Houthis rebels take strategic position near Marib Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemen: Houthis rebels take strategic position near Marib. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





Honestly if the Houthis take Marib, it's likely that the rest of Yemen like Taiz, which is already surrounded and Aden, will be next. Then all that would be left would be the eastern areas, mostly rural areas controlled by Al Qaeda. 

This is extremely humiliating for the Saudis. If Marib falls they're going to be beyond disgraced. It's almost as if MBS is digging a hole or grave deeper and deeper for himself. Isn't his father going to come in sooner or later and take away his spoiled sons toys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GWXP

sha ah said:


> 3) Debt is not a good thing.


It is normal for companies and government of a country to borrow funds from abroad and fund high return projects at home that generate growth and create jobs---this is especially the case for developing countries that usually tend to have inadequate domestic savings

Debt is *not good if it used to fund consumption* rather than high return investments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well Turkeys external debt is approx 60% of their GDP which is not that bad but factor in the penalties that have to be paid because of their depreciating currency and their debt is really several times higher. 

Considering the recent crash of oil prices, Covid-19, sanctions, Iran's currency depreciation issues, having less debt for Iran is like having a strong core for an athlete. Look at the US and how debt is crippling them. Iran is honestly better off with little to no debt.



GWXP said:


> It is normal for companies and government of a country to borrow funds from abroad and fund high return projects at home that generate growth and create jobs---this is especially the case for developing countries that usually tend to have inadequate domestic savings
> 
> Debt is *not good if it used to fund consumption* rather than high return investments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

WudangMaster said:


> Is that his abaa? They make abaas in taly? Never mind that it's despicable of him to be wearing it as foreign made, I'm still intrigued about abaas being made in Italy. Was this a commissioned work using the country's hard currency or do they make them en masse in Italy for everyone? Knowing this disgusting barrell of excrement, she probably commissioned some fruity boys in Italy to make something that someone in Qom can do for a fraction of the cost and for better result in every way. I wouldn't be surprised if this disgusting waste of matter has machine made or foreign hand made carpets in his nasty trash home. I would rather this carcass be wrapped in foreign fabric and not defile real Persian carpets with it's filthy filthy body in the landfill it lives in. Anyplace she and zarif sleep becomes defiled as a proverbial landfill...


Italy most likely doesnt make the Abaa...its probably the fabric that comes from Italy then the Abaa is sewn/created in Iran? thats my guess of whats happening. why u all so stuck that a whole Iranian president is wearing an Abaa made in Italy??? U guys want a whole as* Iranian presido to dress like Yemen or Mali /broke country president???? Rouhani's peers in other countries rae doing a whole ot worse, dont forget Ntanyahu sleeps in a >$100k bed....


----------



## Surenas

Bullseye:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372905335183319040

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372910438338285572

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

Houthi military spokesman: We targeted Aramco in Riyadh with 6 drones that hit their targets with high accuracy Sana'a, Capital Municipality - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Houthi military spokesman: We targeted Aramco in Riyadh with 6 drones that hit their targets with high accuracy. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com













Saudi TV: An official source at the Ministry of Energy condemns the attack on the Riyadh refinery by drones Riyadh, Riyadh Province - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Saudi TV: An official source at the Ministry of Energy condemns the attack on the Riyadh refinery by drones. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com













Official source at the Saudi Ministry of Energy: Control of the fire at the Riyadh refinery, no injuries or deaths, and the supply of petroleum and its derivatives was not affected Riyadh, Riyadh Province - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news l


Official source at the Saudi Ministry of Energy: Control of the fire at the Riyadh refinery, no injuries or deaths, and the supply of petroleum and its derivatives was not affected. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





They hit Aramco again. LOL. First they took positions on the outskirts of Marib today, now they hit Aramco again.

WOW These Houthis are really something. Honestly if they have a few years to build up, with hundreds of drones and missiles in their arsenal and well drilled troops, I wouldn't be surprised if they could take Saudi territory. Honestly the Saudis are sh#ting themselves right now.









Saudi Arabia wants to buy Turkey’s armed drones: Erdogan


Turkey’s president also voices displeasure at Riyadh’s joint air exercises with its longstanding rival Greece.




www.aljazeera.com





And here's the proof of the Saudi meltdown.

The Saudis already have a contract worth billions to build Chinese CH-4 Rainbow drones in Saudi Arabia and they've recently sent their airforce to conduct joint aerial exercises with Greece, Turkey's arch rival in the Mediterranean.

So honestly this move wouldn't make any sense. I mean maybe it's because of all those Turkish drones that have been shot down in Yemen recently ? Perhaps they want them to be replaced ?

Hmmm... I mean Saudis already have a large, modern airforce and access to CH-4 drones, so would it really be worth it for them to buy Turkish drones now as well ? I mean sure UAVs are much cheaper to operate and hit targets, but they're also much more vulnerable to being shot down compared to fighter jets.

With all that in mind, considering the costs of procurement and training and potential losses, I don't really see this as being worth it for the Saudis.

It seems that they're now in absolute panic move and just trying to throw everything but the kitchen sink at the Houthis ?

Honestly right now their best option is to sign a ceasefire and get out of Yemen. The longer it goes on the worse it seems to get for the Saudis.

Like I said, MBS is digging himself a hole/grave deeper and deeper. Sooner or later his father might have to come, give him a good slap and take away his toys and privileges. Just tell him to go play with his expensive yatchs for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

6 drones, 0 interception 
How much success rate does that make?

How many maalekesh needed to justify that?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WudangMaster

925boy said:


> Italy most likely doesnt make the Abaa...its probably the fabric that comes from Italy then the Abaa is sewn/created in Iran? thats my guess of whats happening. why u all so stuck that a whole Iranian president is wearing an Abaa made in Italy??? U guys want a whole as* Iranian presido to dress like Yemen or Mali /broke country president???? Rouhani's peers in other countries rae doing a whole ot worse, dont forget Ntanyahu sleeps in a >$100k bed....


I've stated my position clearly in previous posts and am tired of this matter to be honest. Both of the guys you mentioned in your post are barrels of excrement. 1400 will be coming around soon and I'm focusing on good vibes and getting things ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372820317677133827

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Mr Azarmehr covers a wide range of topics military wise so I've put it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

For those saying Iran-Turkish ties are going down the drain


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372896799791398913

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

واقعاً از این جماعت اسهال طلب روزنامه انتخاب (و در کنارش تابناک و خوانندگانش) چندش آورتر فقط خودشون هست. خجالت نمی کشن دم سال نو کام مردم رو تلخ می کنند کس کش ها

دم سال نو فقط مطلب منفی درمورد سال آینده می نویسن. نمی ذارن حتی تعطیلات عید تموم بشه بعد کس شعرهاشون رو تلاوت کنند




__





تماشا کنید: سال ۹۹ در ۱۳ دقیقه / بالاتر از سیاهی


سال ۹۹ در حالی رو به اتمام است که اتفاقات بسیاری در آن به وقوع پیوست. مهمترین این اتفاقات همه گیری کرونا بود که ایران و دنیا را با چالش روبه رو کرد. در پی این همه گیری بسیاری از هنرمندان و افراد سرشناس کشور قربانی شدند. در صحنه سیاسی نیز شاید شکست ترامپ و پیروزی بایدن را بتوان مهمترین اتفاق...




www.entekhab.ir












اقتصاد ایران در سال ۱۴۰۰ بهبود پیدا نمی‌کند مگر با رفع موانع بین المللی و اصلاح نظام تدبیر آشفته


اولین علت عمده در بروز و ظهور مشکلات اقتصادی، موانعی است که در عرصه جهانی برای ایران ایجاد می‌شود. این مسائل و موانع باعث آن شده که بسیاری از ابزار و امکانات از ایران در عرصه جهانی و حوزه اقتصادی دریغ شود؛ بنابراین برای حل مشکلات و مسائل اقتصادی کشور باید درصدد حل این موانع و سد‌های برآمده از...




www.entekhab.ir












‌نمی‌توانیم پیش‌بینی خوبی از آینده اقتصادی کشور در ۱۴۰۰ داشته باشیم / اقتصاد ایران ویروس گرفته و در بستر است


قطعا در مساله اقتصاد و موضوعات ملی عقلانیت حرف اول را می‌زند و مجلس یا دولت اگر بخواهد احساسی تصمیم‌گیری کند، مشکلی از مشکلات کشور حل نخواهد شد. متاسفانه امروز مجلس ما عملکرد موفقی نداشته و بخشی از دولت ما عملا فشل است و توانایی حل مشکلات را ندارد.




www.entekhab.ir





این نو خبرنگاری و پمپاژ ناامیدی در جامعه در زمان روحانی کاملاً عادی شده و با چنین روزنامه های زردی که عملاً با من و تو و رادیو فردا هیچ فرقی ندارن هیچ برخوردی نمی شه متاسفانه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> واقعاً از این جماعت اسهال طلب روزنامه انتخاب (و در کنارش تابناک و خوانندگانش) چندش آورتر فقط خودشون هست. خجالت نمی کشن دم سال نو کام مردم رو تلخ می کنند کس کش ها
> 
> دم سال نو فقط مطلب منفی درمورد سال آینده می نویسن. نمی ذارن حتی تعطیلات عید تموم بشه بعد کس شعرهاشون رو تلاوت کنند
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تماشا کنید: سال ۹۹ در ۱۳ دقیقه / بالاتر از سیاهی
> 
> 
> سال ۹۹ در حالی رو به اتمام است که اتفاقات بسیاری در آن به وقوع پیوست. مهمترین این اتفاقات همه گیری کرونا بود که ایران و دنیا را با چالش روبه رو کرد. در پی این همه گیری بسیاری از هنرمندان و افراد سرشناس کشور قربانی شدند. در صحنه سیاسی نیز شاید شکست ترامپ و پیروزی بایدن را بتوان مهمترین اتفاق...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اقتصاد ایران در سال ۱۴۰۰ بهبود پیدا نمی‌کند مگر با رفع موانع بین المللی و اصلاح نظام تدبیر آشفته
> 
> 
> اولین علت عمده در بروز و ظهور مشکلات اقتصادی، موانعی است که در عرصه جهانی برای ایران ایجاد می‌شود. این مسائل و موانع باعث آن شده که بسیاری از ابزار و امکانات از ایران در عرصه جهانی و حوزه اقتصادی دریغ شود؛ بنابراین برای حل مشکلات و مسائل اقتصادی کشور باید درصدد حل این موانع و سد‌های برآمده از...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‌نمی‌توانیم پیش‌بینی خوبی از آینده اقتصادی کشور در ۱۴۰۰ داشته باشیم / اقتصاد ایران ویروس گرفته و در بستر است
> 
> 
> قطعا در مساله اقتصاد و موضوعات ملی عقلانیت حرف اول را می‌زند و مجلس یا دولت اگر بخواهد احساسی تصمیم‌گیری کند، مشکلی از مشکلات کشور حل نخواهد شد. متاسفانه امروز مجلس ما عملکرد موفقی نداشته و بخشی از دولت ما عملا فشل است و توانایی حل مشکلات را ندارد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> این نو خبرنگاری و پمپاژ ناامیدی در جامعه در زمان روحانی کاملاً عادی شده و با چنین روزنامه های زردی که عملاً با من و تو و رادیو فردا هیچ فرقی ندارن هیچ برخوردی نمی شه متاسفانه​



نسخه پیچیهای تکراری دهه هفتاد
سرمایه گذاری اروپا در صنایع نفت و گاز
سهم بیشتر در بازار فروش نفت خام
مشق دموکراسی
مردم سالاری دینی
تولید تحت لیسانس


ترکیب نفت خام ایران مثل اثر انگشت قابل 
رهگیریه
اگه فقط پلی یورتان و رزین کنی دیگه غیرقابل رهگیریه
و قیمت میشه چند ده برابر​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> نسخه پیچیهای تکراری دهه هفتاد
> سرمایه گذاری اروپا در صنایع نفت و گاز
> سهم بیشتر در بازار فروش نفت خام
> مشق دموکراسی
> مردم سالاری دینی
> تولید تحت لیسانس
> مونتاژ تحت لیسانس
> رفتن تو کون علوم انسانی تا دسته و فراموشی مهندسی و فیزیک
> 
> ترکیب نفت خام ایران مثل اثر انگشت قابل رهگیریه
> اگه فقط پلی یورتان و رزین کنی دیگه غیرقابل رهگیریه
> و قیمت میشه چند ده برابر​


حالا من می گم نسخه پیچی هاشون رو فرض می کنیم از روی دلسوزی می گن و فکر می کنند صلاح کشور رو می خوان
هر چند که همه نتیجه نسخه پیچی ها و تئوری های اقتصادی این دوستان رو در این هشت سال دیدن

من نمی گم سال بعد سال شکوفایی و جهش اقتصادی و اینها هست

اما هیچ جای دنیا شب سال نو و هفته آخر سال شروع نمی کنند پیش بینی های این شکل از سال جدید کردن و بگن سال بعد قطعاً سال بدی هست. هیچ جایی شب سال نو نمیان تیتر بزنند بالاتر از سیاهی

اینها همه درش عمد هست. اینها به قول خامنه ای پیاده نظام دشمن هستن. خیلی آگاهانه دارن از داخل ضربه می زنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Well that is only aplicable if they stop importing miliards of dollar black clothes from korea and japan for making black shroud for women.


WudangMaster said:


> 1. The country is under sanctions and the hard currency does not need to be flushed down the sewer by importing unnecessary crap fabric (I don't care how many of you people think this fabric is the skin of Jesus)! This barrell of sewage needs to set an example!
> 
> 2. Iran is a country that has since the beginning of written time, been able to produce some of the finest textiles in the world! Even now, the wool, silk, zari baaf, etc is better than most other producers! I even heard of abaa from Nain that some akhoonds would wear in the winter as it was a thicker material and the same as what that pile of garbage was wearing in that picture.. There is absolutely no justification for this, so please stop it.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skyshadow

*Happy nowruz everyone 🇮🇷 ❤💙





*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## WudangMaster

Hack-Hook said:


> Well that is only aplicable if they stop importing miliards of dollar black clothes from korea and japan for making black shroud for women.


They should stop that too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373145527546707969


----------



## Philip the Arab

aryobarzan said:


> UAE Drone...Iran and Israel falling behind in drone..watch out! another product from HALCON..developed in one year as per UAE..(no comments again)


Saw this post, and to be honest the UAE imported a lot of South Africans to work on these products. These South Africans are nearing retirement and will work on any project for the right price and many have decades of experience.

Most are ex Denel employees in their 40s and 50s and making much more than what they make in South Africa with a dying defense industry.

Quite a smart move on the part of the UAE in my opinion, and allows a country with under 10 million to fulfill some needs of armed forces. UAE will likely never be sanctioned so parts supply is a non issue for them to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RΛIDEN

skyshadow said:


> *Happy nowruz everyone 🇮🇷 ❤💙
> 
> View attachment 726345
> *



*Wishing very happy Nowruz greetings to all my Iranian friends worldwide!*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Sina-1

Philip the Arab said:


> Saw this post, and to be honest the UAE imported a lot of South Africans to work on these products. These South Africans are nearing retirement and will work on any project for the right price and many have decades of experience.
> 
> Most are ex Denel employees in their 40s and 50s and making much more than what they make in South Africa with a dying defense industry.
> 
> Quite a smart move on the part of the UAE in my opinion, and allows a country with under 10 million to fulfill some needs of armed forces. UAE will likely never be sanctioned so parts supply is a non issue for them to be honest.


I agree. Really good move from UAE! The question is if they can continue on this legacy with emarati talent. Personally, I don’t think they can. Hardcore engineering is for determined and strong minds. You can’t be lazy. Peninsula arabs are too soft and too lazy because of the luxury lifestyle they have accumulated in the past century.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skyshadow

RΛIDEN said:


> *Wishing very happy Nowruz greetings to all my Iranian friends worldwide!*
> 
> View attachment 726484


*thank you very much, the flag is wrong its 42 years old we have a new flag now. 💙  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Arian



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> View attachment 726526​



در این شرایط بچه دار شدن هم تولیده بالاخره

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> View attachment 726526​


Bwhahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Philip the Arab said:


> Saw this post, and to be honest the UAE imported a lot of South Africans to work on these products. These South Africans are nearing retirement and will work on any project for the right price and many have decades of experience.
> 
> Most are ex Denel employees in their 40s and 50s and making much more than what they make in South Africa with a dying defense industry.
> 
> Quite a smart move on the part of the UAE in my opinion, and allows a country with under 10 million to fulfill some needs of armed forces. UAE will likely never be sanctioned so parts supply is a non issue for them to be honest.


No question it is a smart move..but claim of one year from design to production for so many products is too fast for any product (I can not believe that)..what is shown may be just mockups..but overall this is indeed a short cut to development of in-house industry..same as their space program..watch and learn from the top guy (US) then try to start your own..

To start the new year ,here are some spring photos up north.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> View attachment 726526​


حتی برای این هم وابسته به پشتیبانی خارجی هستید.
بعد وقتی من میگم باید جمعیتمان را ثابت نگه داریم تا زمانی که به شرایط بهتری برسیم به من می پرید​


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> حتی برای این هم وابسته به پشتیبانی خارجی هستید.
> بعد وقتی من میگم باید جمعیتمان را ثابت نگه داریم تا زمانی که به شرایط بهتری برسیم به من می پرید​



حدود ده شرکت معادل ویاگرا میزنن

بعد شما برای حفظ تفکر صحیح خودتون باید بچه بیارین وگرنه ایران پر میشه از امثال من​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

Blast kills one in restless Iranian border area


An explosion killed one person and injured three others on Sunday in a southeastern Iranian town that was the centre of bloody unrest last month, Iran's state news agency IRNA reported.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> حتی برای این هم وابسته به پشتیبانی خارجی هستید.
> بعد وقتی من میگم باید جمعیتمان را ثابت نگه داریم تا زمانی که به شرایط بهتری برسیم به من می پرید​


حتی جوک رو هم نگرفتی ) دیگه چه پاسخی بهت بدم وقتی این قدر پرت می زنی؟
اون عکس در اصل شوخی با شعار امسال بود. ضمناً سیلدنافیل ایرانی هم تو بازار هست. داروسازی پورسینا تولید می کنه​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> حدود ده شرکت معادل ویاگرا میزنن
> 
> بعد شما برای حفظ تفکر صحیح خودتون باید بچه بیارین وگرنه ایران پر میشه از امثال من​


مهم نیست یک روز بعد از ظهر تا دوی شب تشریف بیارید اورژانس یک بیمارستان سوانح و بعدش با دیدن خیل برادران و خواهران اراذل و اوباش چاقوو قمه خورده آینده را همین امروز ببینید.
تصویر هم ویاگرا بود نه سیلدنافیل


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> مهم نیست یک روز بعد از ظهر تا دوی شب تشریف بیارید اورژانس یک بیمارستان سوانح و بعدش با دیدن خیل برادران و خواهران اراذل و اوباش چاقوو قمه خورده آینده را همین امروز ببینید.
> تصویر هم ویاگرا بود نه سیلدنافیل


سیلدنافیل نام ژنریک ویاگرا هست. ویاگرا نام تجاری هست، دکتر جان​


----------



## Shawnee

دکتر جان تادالافیل و ریوسیگوات و داروهای پولمونری هایپرتنشن رو هم ماشالا میزنن
ویاگرا کیلو چنده

چن تا کشور میتونن ریوسیگوات بزنن

بعد چاقو کشی چیه
ما برات ایشالا دکترا تربیت میکنیم با حضور در بازار ها و استارت اپ ها
اما تفکرات خدا بخواد مثل خودمون دیگه​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> سیلدنافیل نام ژنریک ویاگرا هست. ویاگرا نام تجاری هست، دکتر جان​


اینرا من میدانم.
ولی شما توی مطب بشین اونوقت میفهمی چند درصد اونهایی که این دارو را میخواهند تقاضای این براند خاص را دارند


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> بعد چاقو کشی چیه
> ما برات ایشالا دکترا تربیت میکنیم با حضور در بازار ها و استارت اپ ها
> اما تفکرات خدا بخواد مثل خودمون دیگه​


شما استارتآپ تربیت کن بخیل که نیستم ولی من که فعلا معتادها و اراذل و اوباشش را توی بیمارستان می بینم . فقط شب عیدی را خبر دارم که اورژانس مسمومیت بیمارستانهای بهارلو و لقمان با مسمومیت با متادون پر شده بود و دیگه جا نداشتند​


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> شما استارتآپ تربیت کن بخیل که نیستم ولی من که فعلا معتادها و اراذل و اوباشش را توی بیمارستان می بینم . فقط شب عیدی را خبر دارم که اورژانس مسمومیت بیمارستانهای بهارلو و لقمان با مسمومیت با متادون پر شده بود و دیگه جا نداشتند​



این دلیلی که اوردید کلا ربطی به حرف من نداشت 
اورژانس همه دنیا پر از تصادف و مسمومیت و معتاده

بحث ام ام تی ها جداست
بحث اعتیاد جداست

بحث واردات برند ویاگرا و مافیای اون و تبلیغش 
جداست

بحث بچه تربیت کردن جداست
کسی رو میشناسم پنج بچه تربیت کرده همه مدال اور المپیاد
کسی هم هست یه بچه داره و هیچی نشده

من در وطن دوستی جناب عالی شکی ندارم
بحث تفکر و ایده است​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> این دلیلی که اوردید کلا ربطی به حرف من نداشت
> اورژانس همه دنیا پر از تصادف و مسمومیت و معتاده
> 
> بحث ام ام تی ها جداست
> بحث اعتیاد جداست
> 
> بحث واردات برند ویاگرا و مافیای اون و تبلیغش
> جداست
> 
> بحث بچه تربیت کردن جداست
> کسی رو میشناسم پنج بچه تربیت کرده همه مدال اور المپیاد
> کسی هم هست یه بچه داره و هیچی نشده
> 
> من در وطن دوستی جناب عالی شکی ندارم
> بحث تفکر و ایده است​


نگاه کن بحث من این چیزها نیست
بحث من اینه که کشور در شرایط کنونی جامعه توانایی فراهم :ردن آموزش و آب و غذا و کار برای جمعییت بیشتر نداره .
ما باید اول دیسیپلین خودمان را به اونجا برسانیم که جلوی هدر رفتن منابع را بگیریم و از اونها استفاده صحیح بکنیم ما باید به اونجا برسیم که نگیم از جیب من که نیست هدر بره مهم نیست.
ما باید به اونجا برسیم که جلوی فساد اداری که باعث این نابسامانی های وضع بازار و بدنبال اون زندگی طبقه متوسط و پایین شده را گرفته باشیم. ما باید جلوی بی ارزش شدن افسار گسیخته پول ملی را گرفته باشیم.
خلاصه باید به جاییی برسیم که مردم اهمیت بدهند چهار متر اونورتر از جلوی پایشان چی هست اونوقت به فکر افزایش جمعیت باشیم


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> نگاه کن بحث من این چیزها نیست
> بحث من اینه که کشور در شرایط کنونی جامعه توانایی فراهم :ردن آموزش و آب و غذا و کار برای جمعییت بیشتر نداره .
> ما باید اول دیسیپلین خودمان را به اونجا برسانیم که جلوی هدر رفتن منابع را بگیریم و از اونها استفاده صحیح بکنیم ما باید به اونجا برسیم که نگیم از جیب من که نیست هدر بره مهم نیست.
> ما باید به اونجا برسیم که جلوی فساد اداری که باعث این نابسامانی های وضع بازار و بدنبال اون زندگی طبقه متوسط و پایین شده را گرفته باشیم. ما باید جلوی بی ارزش شدن افسار گسیخته پول ملی را گرفته باشیم.
> خلاصه باید به جاییی برسیم که مردم اهمیت بدهند چهار متر اونورتر از جلوی پایشان چی هست اونوقت به فکر افزایش جمعیت باشیم



در این حرف خود تحقیری بود ولی راه حل نبود

حرفهای تکراری گذشته بود
حرف جدیدی نبود

شما اورژانس رو دیدید ولی سمت کارافرینی و ساخت نبودید

باید بلند نظر و پر برنامه و سختکوش بود

اگر معلمی پنج مدال اور المپیاد تحویل این کشور داده شما که پزشکید و میگید یک درصد جامعه هستید هم میتونید​


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> اینرا من میدانم.
> ولی شما توی مطب بشین اونوقت میفهمی چند درصد اونهایی که این دارو را میخواهند تقاضای این براند خاص را دارند


حرف نامرتبطی هست به نظر من. خیلی از مردم اگه بهشون بگی این 2 تا یکی هستن قبول می کنند
ضمناً روی خیلی از بسته ها کنار سیلدنافیل می نویسه ویاگرا

از همه اینها که بگذریم، مسئله اصلی اینجاست که جوکی که توی پست بود رو نگرفتی و چیز کاملاً بی ربطی به جوک رو مطرح کردی​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374004969045655553

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Houthis will not accept any peace talks unless Saudi forces withdraw from Yemen and lift the siege. It doesn't seem like the Saudis are interested in doing that. 

At the very least they should lift the siege, but again the Saudis have no intention of leaving. 

Anyways recently the Saudis have been hitting lots of targets, especially near Marib. It's really baffling how the Houthis are the ones on the offensive when the Saudis have pretty much absolute air superiority with a modern airforce. Imagine if the Saudis didn't have every conceivable advantage. Without fighter jets I'm pretty sure the Houthis would take Saudi territory.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374014288684314631

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373811214007074816
Now a fire in maintenance (Al-Nahda / Al-Hasaba) after a raid by the coalition planes a little while ago and 4 raids on the Al-Nahdain area 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373729713898860546
Intense airstrikes in Saana by Saudi warplanes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373729756865294338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373726289379614723
Saudis claim that they destroyed a Houthi drones warehouse 

https://twitter.com/H_alsufayan/status/1373697758897524742



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374004969045655553

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So the Americans with help from the PKK/SDF are funneling 140,000 barrels of crude oil a day. That's approx $8 MILLION dollars a day.

They're smuggling the oil through Iraq, where there are Shia militias. Now one might wonder, why doesn't the Syrian government coordinate with Iran and 1) target the convoys going through Iraq 1) Use Kamikazi UAVs to target the oil fields controlled by the Americans ? 

Well the answer to that question isn't as simple as it first appears. The Syrian government is stuck between a rock and a hard place. They've gone through 10 years of endless warfare that ravaged their country. Now rebel activity is flaring up again in Daara, probably sponsored by Israel. Then there's ISIS, hiding in the Syrian desert, still using guerilla warfare / hit and run tactics. Then there's the Americans who occupy territory and who WILL retaliate with airstrikes if provoked. Then there's the Turks who are also occupying Syrian territory by sponsoring their headchoppers. 

There's a famous saying, "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" and right now the situation in Syria is as complicated as ever. The PKK/SDF are stealing Syrian oil with the Americans but they are doing a great job actively fighting the Turkish proxies. In the last few days they launched a rocket into Turkey itself, targeted Turkish army bases and killed dozens of Turkish proxies who desperately tried to advance near Ain Issa but were repelled numerous time. 

Realistically the Kurds are much more proactive in tackling the Turkish threat in the north and recently they have been launching deadly attacks on a daily basis. So on one hand the Kurds are holding the line against Turkish expansion and on the other by both sides fighting each other, in a sense, they're both weakening each other as well. 

Assad and Russia have been actively targeting the oil industry in Turkish controlled areas. Today they struck another oil facility west of Aleppo in Turkish controlled. territory. So right now Assad seems content to sit on the sidelines and hit the Turks where it hurts, their pocket. 









The assassination of a member of the "Military Security" branch in Daraa countryside Daraa,Daraa Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


The assassination of a member of the "Military Security" branch in Daraa countryside. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Raqqa: Two Iranian militia members were killed in an armed attack on a military vehicle near the city of Maadan in the eastern countryside Madan, Ar-Raqqah - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Raqqa: Two Iranian militia members were killed in an armed attack on a military vehicle near the city of Maadan in the eastern countryside. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com













Fires in a petrol station in the Sarmada region, north of Idlib, as a result of bombing by the pro-Assad forces Sarmadā,Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Fires in a petrol station in the Sarmada region, north of Idlib, as a result of bombing by the pro-Assad forces. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374033130269638656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374020911855251466








A video documenting the bombing by pro-Assad forces stationed in the 46th regiment west of Aleppo, which targeted with heavy artillery the suburb of Qusour Sarmada, north of Idlib, near the Turkish-Syrian border. Sarmadā,Idlib Governorate - Map of Sy


A video documenting the bombing by pro-Assad forces stationed in the 46th regiment west of Aleppo, which targeted with heavy artillery the suburb of Qusour Sarmada, north of Idlib, near the Turkish-Syrian border.. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International...




syria.liveuamap.com





By the way this area is a vital transportation hub for Turkish troops into Syria. Without it Turkeys operations in Syria would be at jeopardy. 









Pro-Assad forces target with heavy artillery shells the outskirts of Sarmada in the northern countryside of Idlib Sarmadā,Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Pro-Assad forces target with heavy artillery shells the outskirts of Sarmada in the northern countryside of Idlib. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373988569140854788

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373924162029432834

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

sha ah said:


> So the Americans with help from the PKK/SDF are funneling 140,000 barrels of crude oil a day. That's approx $8 MILLION dollars a day.
> 
> They're smuggling the oil through Iraq, where there are Shia militias. Now one might wonder, why doesn't the Syrian government coordinate with Iran and 1) target the convoys going through Iraq 1) Use Kamikazi UAVs to target the oil fields controlled by the Americans ?
> 
> Well the answer to that question isn't as simple as it first appears. The Syrian government is stuck between a rock and a hard place. They've gone through 10 years of endless warfare that ravaged their country. Now rebel activity is flaring up again in Daara, probably sponsored by Israel. Then there's ISIS, hiding in the Syrian desert, still using guerilla warfare / hit and run tactics. Then there's the Americans who occupy territory and who WILL retaliate with airstrikes if provoked. Then there's the Turks who are also occupying Syrian territory by sponsoring their headchoppers.
> 
> There's a famous saying, "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" and right now the situation in Syria is as complicated as ever. The PKK/SDF are stealing Syrian oil with the Americans but they are doing a great job actively fighting the Turkish proxies. In the last few days they launched a rocket into Turkey itself, targeted Turkish army bases and killed dozens of Turkish proxies who desperately tried to advance near Ain Issa but were repelled numerous time.
> 
> Realistically the Kurds are much more proactive in tackling the Turkish threat in the north and recently they have been launching deadly attacks on a daily basis. So on one hand the Kurds are holding the line against Turkish expansion and on the other by both sides fighting each other, in a sense, they're both weakening each other as well.
> 
> Assad and Russia have been actively targeting the oil industry in Turkish controlled areas. Today they struck another oil facility west of Aleppo in Turkish controlled. territory. So right now Assad seems content to sit on the sidelines and hit the Turks where it hurts, their pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The assassination of a member of the "Military Security" branch in Daraa countryside Daraa,Daraa Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> The assassination of a member of the "Military Security" branch in Daraa countryside. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raqqa: Two Iranian militia members were killed in an armed attack on a military vehicle near the city of Maadan in the eastern countryside Madan, Ar-Raqqah - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Raqqa: Two Iranian militia members were killed in an armed attack on a military vehicle near the city of Maadan in the eastern countryside. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fires in a petrol station in the Sarmada region, north of Idlib, as a result of bombing by the pro-Assad forces Sarmadā,Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Fires in a petrol station in the Sarmada region, north of Idlib, as a result of bombing by the pro-Assad forces. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374033130269638656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374020911855251466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video documenting the bombing by pro-Assad forces stationed in the 46th regiment west of Aleppo, which targeted with heavy artillery the suburb of Qusour Sarmada, north of Idlib, near the Turkish-Syrian border. Sarmadā,Idlib Governorate - Map of Sy
> 
> 
> A video documenting the bombing by pro-Assad forces stationed in the 46th regiment west of Aleppo, which targeted with heavy artillery the suburb of Qusour Sarmada, north of Idlib, near the Turkish-Syrian border.. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way this area is a vital transportation hub for Turkish troops into Syria. Without it Turkeys operations in Syria would be at jeopardy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Assad forces target with heavy artillery shells the outskirts of Sarmada in the northern countryside of Idlib Sarmadā,Idlib Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Pro-Assad forces target with heavy artillery shells the outskirts of Sarmada in the northern countryside of Idlib. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syria.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373988569140854788
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373924162029432834




Did the turkish army withdraw from the most areas in north syria?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372626413476544523
راه حلش هم معلومه


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374409084888223759

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

KSA to start Vestel drone assembly.









Two Saudi companies to produce Turkish drones


Intra Defense Technologies and Advanced Electronics Company will produce the Karayel-SU under license from the Vestel Savunma.




www.defensenews.com





Also add that:
Two US drones were shot down in Marib today. Looks like Biden has also invested in Marib.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374371076227141635
So true but many are reluctant to believe. This moment looks like a good time to do the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374371076227141635
> So true but many are reluctant to believe. This moment looks like a good time to do the job.


Weren't the games already held in Beijing in 2008?


----------



## Shawnee

WudangMaster said:


> Weren't the games already held in Beijing in 2008?



2022 Winter Olympic like Sochi in 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Man-Made Cave in Southern Iran*

300 years of work,* Sang tarashan* is the Middle East’s largest man-made cave and one of the most beautiful artificial caves in the world.The precise calculations made to build the columns to prevent a collapse of the rock are amazing. Some of the entrances inside the cave are so large that a car can pass through them. 
Sang-shekan cave is located in Alborz Hills in Jahrom, a city in Fars Province. Those who used to work in this cave sought to extract rock from the cave to make a living. There are over 100 stone columns and 12 cave mouths which turn the cave into a beautiful hall.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Arian

حاصل گوه خوردن اضافی و نداشتن قدرت تهاجمی و بمب اتم می شه اینکه ضعیف ترین کشور منطقه یعنی افغانستان برمی گرده می گه حاضرم آب هیرمند رو با نفت ایران معامله کنم
افغانستانی که از بیشتر کشورهای آفریقایی هم بدبخت تر هست و چهار میلیون مهاجرشون فقط در کشور ما هستند. کشوری که از هر 3 نفر 2 نفر بی سواد هستند

حالا باز جمهوری اسلامی بشینه دقلک بازی در بیاره و دل خوش به این باشه که اورانیوم رو برای روس ها تو خاک ایران غنی کنه و بعد با غرب برای چس سنار معامله اش کنه و بفرستتش روسیه

پی نوشت: وقتی می گم بدون بمب اتمی حتی قدرت منطقه ای هم نمی تونیم باشیم یعنی این. واکنش ترکیه تو آذربایجان و عراق و سوریه و واکنش عربستان و امارات توی یمن رو مقایسه کنید با واکنش ما در مقابل افغانستان. فقط دلخوش به ساختن چهارتا گروه گوزوی چند ده هزار نفری هستیم که حتی گاهی علیه منافع ما هم کار کردن (نمونه اش حماس)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> حاصل گوه خوردن اضافی و نداشتن قدرت تهاجمی و بمب اتم می شه اینکه ضعیف ترین کشور منطقه یعنی افغانستان برمی گرده می گه حاضرم آب هیرمند رو با نفت ایران معامله کنم
> افغانستانی که از بیشتر کشورهای آفریقایی هم بدبخت تر هست و چهار میلیون مهاجرشون فقط در کشور ما هستند. کشوری که از هر 3 نفر 2 نفر بی سواد هستند
> 
> حالا باز جمهوری اسلامی بشینه دقلک بازی در بیاره و دل خوش به این باشه که اورانیوم رو برای روس ها تو خاک ایران غنی کنه و بعد با غرب برای چس سنار معامله اش کنه و بفرستتش روسیه
> 
> پی نوشت: وقتی می گم بدون بمب اتمی حتی قدرت منطقه ای هم نمی تونیم باشیم یعنی این. واکنش ترکیه تو آذربایجان و عراق و سوریه و واکنش عربستان و امارات توی یمن رو مقایسه کنید با واکنش ما در مقابل افغانستان. فقط دلخوش به ساختن چهارتا گروه گوزوی چند ده هزار نفری هستیم که حتی گاهی علیه منافع ما هم کار کردن (نمونه اش حماس)​


Dear Arian...iran strategy of making inroads to neighbours is based on equals sitting down and negotiating...others use military force and intimidation...3000 years of building empires has proven this approach more durable...but at first glance may not have good optics..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> Dear Arian...iran strategy of making inroads to neighbours is based on equals sitting down and negotiating...others use military force and intimidation...3000 years of building empires has proven this approach more durable...but at first glance may not have good optics..


Sorry man, it is exactly this ''bezar darunam, eyb nadare'' mentality that brought us to this badbakhti. (no offence to you bro)


Arian said:


> حاصل گوه خوردن اضافی و نداشتن قدرت تهاجمی و بمب اتم می شه اینکه ضعیف ترین کشور منطقه یعنی افغانستان برمی گرده می گه حاضرم آب هیرمند رو با نفت ایران معامله کنم
> افغانستانی که از بیشتر کشورهای آفریقایی هم بدبخت تر هست و چهار میلیون مهاجرشون فقط در کشور ما هستند. کشوری که از هر 3 نفر 2 نفر بی سواد هستند
> 
> حالا باز جمهوری اسلامی بشینه دقلک بازی در بیاره و دل خوش به این باشه که اورانیوم رو برای روس ها تو خاک ایران غنی کنه و بعد با غرب برای چس سنار معامله اش کنه و بفرستتش روسیه
> 
> پی نوشت: وقتی می گم بدون بمب اتمی حتی قدرت منطقه ای هم نمی تونیم باشیم یعنی این. واکنش ترکیه تو آذربایجان و عراق و سوریه و واکنش عربستان و امارات توی یمن رو مقایسه کنید با واکنش ما در مقابل افغانستان. فقط دلخوش به ساختن چهارتا گروه گوزوی چند ده هزار نفری هستیم که حتی گاهی علیه منافع ما هم کار کردن (نمونه اش حماس)​


Hamoon chandta gorooha goozoo ham jorat shelik mushak ha sangin tar nadaran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Interesting and remarkable story:

*Multiple Destroyers Were Swarmed By Mysterious 'Drones' Off California Over Numerous Nights*

In July of 2019, a truly bizarre series of events unfolded around California’s Channel Islands. Over a number of days, groups of unidentified aircraft, which the U.S. Navy simply refers to as ‘drones’ or 'UAVs,' pursued that service's vessels, prompting a high-level investigation. 

During the evening encounters, as many as six aircraft were reported swarming around the ships at once. The drones were described as flying for prolonged periods in low-visibility conditions, and performing brazen maneuvers over the Navy warships near a sensitive military training range less than 100 miles off Los Angeles. The ensuing investigation included elements of the Navy, Coast Guard, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI). The incidents received major attention, including from the Chief of Naval Operations—the apex of the Navy's chain of command. 

[...]

It is unclear why anyone would operate drones near Navy warships in such a brazen manner. Commercially available drones are not commonly capable of flying for such long durations across great distances with speeds in excess of 45 miles an hour. Based on the pooled data available from the deck logs, we estimate the drones traversed at least 100 nautical miles in the July 14th incident. 

Furthermore, the drones were able to locate and catch a destroyer traveling at 16 knots in conditions with less than one nautical mile of visibility. Equally baffling, their operators appear to have coordinated at least five to six drones simultaneously. Then there is the question of line-of-sight control, and control methods in general, which make the capabilities described all that much more puzzling.

To be sure, San Clemente Island and nearby training area FLETA HOT are hosts to a bevy of testing, which can include classified programs. Is it possible that the drones were operated by the military itself in an errant test of some kind? 

If so, the incursions continued after a concerted investigation that reached the highest level of the Navy hierarchy. It also appears that no UAV activity was scheduled by FASFAC San Diego during July 14th. On the other hand, it is a general area where extremely strange things have occurred in the past.

If the drones were not operated by the American military, these incidents represent a highly significant security breach. If they were part of some kind of covert action, it is nonetheless unclear why they were flown so openly and so frequently in almost a harassing manner. More troubling still, if a foreign state actor was involved, where exactly were the drones launched from? 

One thing is fairly sure: the U.S. Navy has a large amount of data on these events. The documents above reflect that multiple independent photographic intelligence teams were deployed. These teams are only a small part of a sophisticated suite of surveillance capabilities and advanced sensors, including the ability to detect radio emissions in the vessels’ vicinity, available to any one of the ships involved. This is on top of the land-based sensors that closely surveil the area. In fact, it is puzzling that those sensors, coupled with a likely extensive photographic record, were not sufficient in and of themselves to resolve the matter. This calls into question the “drone” designation. Was there ever even a hard description of these craft beyond lights in the sky?

The question remains: who was operating these craft with apparent impunity, and for what purpose, and was this extremely bizarre case ever resolved? 

Our investigation is into this event is still underway and we will update you as soon as more information becomes available. 









Multiple Destroyers Were Swarmed By Mysterious 'Drones' Off California Over Numerous Nights


The disturbing series of events during the summer of 2019 resulted in an investigation that made its way to the highest echelons of the Navy.




www.thedrive.com





The Chinese flexing their muscle?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> Dear Arian...iran strategy of making inroads to neighbours is based on equals sitting down and negotiating...others use military force and intimidation...3000 years of building empires has proven this approach more durable...but at first glance may not have good optics..


دوست من، برادر گرامی من، ضعیف ترین کشور منطقه کمر به نابودی یک استان ما بسته و داره سیستان و بلوچستان رو خشک می کنه. برو ببین کشاورزها و دامدارهای سیستانی گریه می کنند از اینکه کل زندگی اشون نابود شده. بعد بشینیم مذاکره کنیم؟ اصلاً افغانستان در اندازه ای هست که ادعای آب در برابر نفت بکنه که سرش مذاکره هم بکنیم؟

اگر ترکیه بود تا الان کل منطقه اطراف سد رو گرفته بود. هم عراق رو اشغال کرده، هم سوریه رو، هم بخشی از قره باغ رو. به اون می گن قدرت منطقه ای. نه مایی که از پس یه افغانستان بر نمیاییم

بعد یک سری کسخل حرف از حمله به خاک آمریکا می زنند. جمهوری اسلامی خایه شلیک به افغانستان رو هم نداره​


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> دوست من، برادر گرامی من، ضعیف ترین کشور منطقه کمر به نابودی یک استان ما بسته و داره سیستان و بلوچستان رو خشک می کنه. برو ببین کشاورزها و دامدارهای سیستانی گریه می کنند از اینکه کل زندگی اشون نابود شده. بعد بشینیم مذاکره کنیم؟ اصلاً افغانستان در اندازه ای هست که ادعای آب در برابر نفت بکنه که سرش مذاکره هم بکنیم؟
> 
> اگر ترکیه بود تا الان کل منطقه اطراف سد رو گرفته بود. هم عراق رو اشغال کرده، هم سوریه رو، هم بخشی از قره باغ رو. به اون می گن قدرت منطقه ای. نه مایی که از پس یه افغانستان بر نمیاییم
> 
> بعد یک سری کسخل حرف از حمله به خاک آمریکا می زنند. جمهوری اسلامی خایه شلیک به افغانستان رو هم نداره​


A similar approach to turkey will immediately bring iran to the security council..you know that already...so although easy for iran to push a much weaker Afghanistan..the consequences will not remain there...iran case much different from turkey and you know that already also.


----------



## Surenas

Video of Houthi forces shooting down an American MQ-9 Reaper over Marib yesterday:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374771766367678467

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> A similar approach to turkey will immediately bring iran to the security council..you know that already...so although easy for iran to push a much weaker Afghanistan..the consequences will not remain there...iran case much different from turkey and you know that already also.


می دونم. ولی پرسش اینجاست که چرا کشور باید انقدر ضعیف باشه که حتی به ضعیف ترین کشور منطقه و یکی از ضعیف ترین و فقیرترین کشورهای جهان نتونه پاسخ بده؟ و اگه همه به ناتوانی در پاسداری از منافع خودمون اذعان داریم پس این گوه خوری های جمهوری اسلامی در مورد قدرت منطقه ای بودن دیگه چیه؟

پس چین و روسیه چه شرکایی هستند که تقریباً هر قطعنامه ای علیه ایران رفت شورای امنیت تصویب شد؟

و اون افرادی که با وجود این همه دشمن و نداشتن هیچ شریک و متحدی در دنیا می گن سلاح هسته ای حرام هست رو باید چی کارشون کرد؟​


----------



## Muhammed45

Surenas said:


> Video of Houthi forces shooting down an American MQ-9 Reaper over Marib:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374771766367678467
> View attachment 727680
> 
> 
> View attachment 727681
> 
> 
> View attachment 727682


Don't post such things, some people here think USA is some kind of God. O dear lord USA, don't kill us 😁

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

Muhammed45 said:


> Don't post such things, some people here think USA is some kind of God. O dear lord USA, don't kill us 😁


عزیز دلم، در حد افغانستان صحبت کن. هر موقع تونستی به افغانستان حمله کنی، بعد راجع به آذربایجان صحبت کن، بعد راجع به ترکیه و عربستان صحبت کن، بعد از همه اینها راجع به آمریکا صحبت کن
طالبان سر 5 تا دیپلمات ما رو برید، جمهوری اسلامی چه غلطی کرد؟
الان چه غلطی می تونه بکنه؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> عزیز دلم، در حد افغانستان صحبت کن. هر موقع تونستی به افغانستان حمله کنی، بعد راجع به آذربایجان صحبت کن، بعد راجع به ترکیه و عربستان صحبت کن، بعد از همه اینها راجع به آمریکا صحبت کن
> طالبان سر 5 تا دیپلمات ما رو برید، جمهوری اسلامی چه غلطی کرد؟
> الان چه غلطی می تونه بکنه؟​


حالا عصبی نشو آریان عزیز. 

هر چیزی به وقتش دیگه. دشمن گنده است، منکرش نیستم ولی باید یه سری مصلحت ها رو با همسایه ها رعایت کرد. نمیشه که هر کی از راه رسید اسلحه رو بگیری جلو صورتش. 

یه گزارشی خوندم که خامنه ای در چندین مورد ایران رو از درگیری نظامی تو منطقه دور کرده. آمریکا دنبال بهانه است تا یکی مثل صدام رو سگ کنه بندازه به جان ایران. ما عوض فکر به بمب اتم باید تولید داخل رو افزایش بدیم، قدرت تولیدی باشیم. همین آلمان رو ببین 2 بار تو 2 تا جنگ جهانی با خاک یکسان شد اما هر بار بلند شد چون فرهنگ تولید دارند. ما هم باید همونطوری باشیم نه مثل حرومزاده ای مثل زنگنه که میگه پترو پالایشگاه برای کشوری مثل ایران نیاز نیست. یا توله سگی مثل آخوندی که تولید مسکن رو نابود کرد. و بقیه آقایان یقه سفید حالا از هر جناحی. تولید ملی بسیار مهمه 

ما باید به نقطه ای برسیم که آسیب پذیر نباشیم، بعدش میشه تسویه حساب کرد حالا با هر کشوری.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Arian said:


> می دونم. ولی پرسش اینجاست که چرا کشور باید انقدر ضعیف باشه که حتی به ضعیف ترین کشور منطقه و یکی از ضعیف ترین و فقیرترین کشورهای جهان نتونه پاسخ بده؟ و اگه همه به ناتوانی در پاسداری از منافع خودمون اذعان داریم پس این گوه خوری های جمهوری اسلامی در مورد قدرت منطقه ای بودن دیگه چیه؟
> 
> پس چین و روسیه چه شرکایی هستند که تقریباً هر قطعنامه ای علیه ایران رفت شورای امنیت تصویب شد؟
> 
> و اون افرادی که با وجود این همه دشمن و نداشتن هیچ شریک و متحدی در دنیا می گن سلاح هسته ای حرام هست رو باید چی کارشون کرد؟​


If you belive iran has the bomb..then fatva is just part of the shell game.(I am in this group)

if you believe iran does not have the bomb...then all leadership is one big shit show and Iranians are taken for a ride.

You are good at nuclear science so you can make a judgment yourself.

As for China and Putin and security council: this is what they told iran .....stay legal and we will block all resolutions against you...go illegal and you are on your own...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Muhammed45 said:


> حالا عصبی نشو آریان عزیز.
> 
> هر چیزی به وقتش دیگه. دشمن گنده است، منکرش نیستم ولی باید یه سری مصلحت ها رو با همسایه ها رعایت کرد. نمیشه که هر کی از راه رسید اسلحه رو بگیری جلو صورتش.
> 
> یه گزارشی خوندم که خامنه ای در چندین مورد ایران رو از درگیری نظامی تو منطقه دور کرده. آمریکا دنبال بهانه است تا یکی مثل صدام رو سگ کنه بندازه به جان ایران. ما عوض فکر به بمب اتم باید تولید داخل رو افزایش بدیم، قدرت تولیدی باشیم. همین آلمان رو ببین 2 بار تو 2 تا جنگ جهانی با خاک یکسان شد اما هر بار بلند شد چون فرهنگ تولید دارند. ما هم باید همونطوری باشیم نه مثل حرومزاده ای مثل زنگنه که میگه پترو پالایشگاه برای کشوری مثل ایران نیاز نیست. یا توله سگی مثل آخوندی که تولید مسکن رو نابود کرد. و بقیه آقایان یقه سفید حالا از هر جناحی. تولید ملی بسیار مهمه
> 
> ما باید به نقطه ای برسیم که آسیب پذیر نباشیم، بعدش میشه تسویه حساب کرد حالا با هر کشوری.


حرفت کاملاً درست هست. صد در صد باهات موافق هستم که ما باید تولید رو افزایش بدیم و افرادی مثل زنگنه و آخوندی رو برای همیشه بذاریم کنار

اما یک نکته اینجا وجود داره. چجوری می خوای تولید رو افزایش بدی وقتی همه دنیا تحریمت کردن و حتی ساده ترین منافع اقتصادی خودت رو نمی تونی حفظ کنی؟ وقتی دیگران بفهمند که بهت می شه زور گفت، نمی ذارن منافع اقتصادی ات رو تأمین کنی. چیزی که پس از برجام داریم با چشم می بینیم

الان این داستان حق آب ایران مستقیم کشاورزی و دامپروری و اقتصاد سیستان رو هدف گرفته. هم بعد امنیتی قومیتی داره، هم بعد امنیت غذایی و شغلی. سیستان به دلیل شاخص های دموگرافیکی که داره نمی تونه به سمت اقتصاد دانش بنیان بره، باید بر پایه اقتصاد نیروی کار محور باشه. ولی با این خشکسالی شدیدی که اونجا هست چجوری می شه برای اونجا کاری کرد؟

صحبت من در اصل این هست که چجوری به اون نقطه برسیم وقتی نمی تونیم از خودمون در برابر خورده شدن حقمون دفاع کنیم؟​


aryobarzan said:


> If you belive iran has the bomb..then fatva is just part of the shell game.(I am in this group)
> 
> if you believe iran does not have the bomb...then all leadership is one big shit show and Iranians are taken for a ride.
> 
> You are good at nuclear science so you can make a judgment yourself.
> 
> As for China and Putin and security council: this is what they told iran .....stay legal and we will block all resolutions against you...go illegal and you are on your own...


من جزو اون دسته ای هستم که معتقدم ایران دانش کافی و فناوری لازم برای قدرت هسته ای شدن رو داره، اما دل و جرأت سیاسی این کار رو نداره چون کسانی بر کشور حکمرانی می کنند که فقط فکر موندن خودشون در قدرت هستن و نه به فکر منافع ملی

و معتقدم هر سالی که می گذره و ایران بمب هسته ای نداره یعنی کم رنگ تر شدن قدرت و نفوذ منطقه ای ایران

من حقیقت اش خیلی به چینی ها و روس ها اعتماد ندارم. زمانی که پرونده هسته ای ایران رفت شورای امنیت دقیقاً بعد از وادادگی کامل جلوی اروپا در مذاکرات سال 2004 بود. احمدی نژاد هیچ کار خلاف ان پی تی نکرد که ایران رو بفرستن شورای امنیت

هنوز هم معتقدم اگه آمریکا رابطه اش رو با چین و روسیه خوب کنه، اونها دوباره ایران رو قربانی می کنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374662631018094592

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

Shawnee said:


> So true but many are reluctant to believe. This moment looks like a good time to do the job.



This part :


> Sen. Cotton warns Russia annexed Crimea days after hosting Olympics in Sochi, warns of history repeating itself with China hosting Olympics next year.



is actually fallacious- false analogy just because Russia invaded Crimea after hosting Olympics, it says little about the tendency or likeliness of China to invade Taiwan after hosting Olympics also- different scenarios and contexts for invasion in the first place...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

*Until China gets pressured by the West, we will not see a resolution to the Iran file as neither the West nor China will make the guarantees Iran needs to economically prosper (strategic alliance), until the point they need Iran on their side.*

Another slight possibility is that US love of debt ($28T and counting) and love of sanctions (Iran, China, Turkey, Venezuela, Syria, etc) will lead to a revamping of the global financial system where Bitcoin (or another cryptocurrency) replaces the dollar and acts as a digital gold asset for central banks around the world.

Trade would be done in BTC and would be impervious to sanctions by any country this will cause the dollar to lose its backing around the world which will participate a steep increase in inflation in the US due to it losing the benefits of petrodollar, reserve dollar, trade dollar, precious metals dollar that backs its unlimited printing press.

This would severely weaken the US. However, BTC needs to mature and such a scenario could be 10-20+ years away.

*Best Iran can get today if it negotiates is some oil sanctions removal and connection to SWIFT until US and China finally collide or BTC replaces the dollar in the global financial system. Whichever comes first.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> 2022 Winter Olympic like Sochi in 2014


I thought that might be the case, but then makes me wonder if anyone really cares about the winter games? I know they are separate but it seems the events don't really mean anything to anyone, compared to the summer games. 
I think curling might be an event at the winter games...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Surenas said:


> Video of Houthi forces shooting down an American MQ-9 Reaper over Marib yesterday:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374771766367678467
> View attachment 727680
> 
> 
> View attachment 727681
> 
> 
> View attachment 727682


Interesting,it looks like the mq9 is actually being tracked from above by another flir equipped drone, which captures the mq9 firing a missile,probably a hellfire,at something.Shortly after we see the mq9 being hit by a sam,probably a manpad.
Its an impressive sequence,and it does suggest some degree of being able to track the drones by the yeminis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

China doesn’t have the balls to attack Taiwan. Chinese like to be ninjas rather than soldiers. They rather not rock the boat. They got to where they are at by not getting tied up in useless conflicts, the exception being the Korean War.

However, Korean War was a Communist Fervor China not the China of 21st century that is restrained. Two different China’s. This China is avoiding direct conflict.

Even though China would win such a conflict it will come at an enormous cost as an amphibious assault on Taiwan would result in countless casualties on the Chinese side. One only needs to look at WW2 Japan to see the types of casualties that can be inflicted trying to take islands. China could lose 25K men in a blink of an eye.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

TheImmortal said:


> China doesn’t have the balls to attack Taiwan. Chinese like to be ninjas rather than soldiers. They rather not rock the boat. They got to where they are at by not getting tied up in useless conflicts, the exception being the Korean War.
> 
> However, Korean War was a Communist Fervor China not the China of 21st century that is restrained. Two different China’s. This China is avoiding direct conflict.
> 
> Even though China would win such a conflict it will come at an enormous cost as an amphibious assault on Taiwan would result in countless casualties on the Chinese side. One only needs to look at WW2 Japan to see the types of casualties that can be inflicted trying to take islands. China could lose 25K men in a blink of an eye.


Are you bringing US fire power into your equations or just counting on that little island? Man, if China pharts then you have to look for little Taiwan in the Middle of Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> حرفت کاملاً درست هست. صد در صد باهات موافق هستم که ما باید تولید رو افزایش بدیم و افرادی مثل زنگنه و آخوندی رو برای همیشه بذاریم کنار
> 
> اما یک نکته اینجا وجود داره. چجوری می خوای تولید رو افزایش بدی وقتی همه دنیا تحریمت کردن و حتی ساده ترین منافع اقتصادی خودت رو نمی تونی حفظ کنی؟ وقتی دیگران بفهمند که بهت می شه زور گفت، نمی ذارن منافع اقتصادی ات رو تأمین کنی. چیزی که پس از برجام داریم با چشم می بینیم
> 
> الان این داستان حق آب ایران مستقیم کشاورزی و دامپروری و اقتصاد سیستان رو هدف گرفته. هم بعد امنیتی قومیتی داره، هم بعد امنیت غذایی و شغلی. سیستان به دلیل شاخص های دموگرافیکی که داره نمی تونه به سمت اقتصاد دانش بنیان بره، باید بر پایه اقتصاد نیروی کار محور باشه. ولی با این خشکسالی شدیدی که اونجا هست چجوری می شه برای اونجا کاری کرد؟
> 
> صحبت من در اصل این هست که چجوری به اون نقطه برسیم وقتی نمی تونیم از خودمون در برابر خورده شدن حقمون دفاع کنیم؟
> 
> من جزو اون دسته ای هستم که معتقدم ایران دانش کافی و فناوری لازم برای قدرت هسته ای شدن رو داره، اما دل و جرأت سیاسی این کار رو نداره چون کسانی بر کشور حکمرانی می کنند که فقط فکر موندن خودشون در قدرت هستن و نه به فکر منافع ملی
> 
> و معتقدم هر سالی که می گذره و ایران بمب هسته ای نداره یعنی کم رنگ تر شدن قدرت و نفوذ منطقه ای ایران
> 
> من حقیقت اش خیلی به چینی ها و روس ها اعتماد ندارم. زمانی که پرونده هسته ای ایران رفت شورای امنیت دقیقاً بعد از وادادگی کامل جلوی اروپا در مذاکرات سال 2004 بود. احمدی نژاد هیچ کار خلاف ان پی تی نکرد که ایران رو بفرستن شورای امنیت
> 
> هنوز هم معتقدم اگه آمریکا رابطه اش رو با چین و روسیه خوب کنه، اونها دوباره ایران رو قربانی می کنند​











خطیب زاده: حق‌آبه ایران از هیرمند محفوظ است


سخنگوی وزارت امور خارجه کشورمان در واکنش به اظهارات مطرح‌شده در خصوص افتتاح سد کمال خان در افغانستان تأکید کرد که رودخانه هیرمند دارای رژیم حقوقی تعریف شده ای است و بر اساس توافقات ایران و افغانستان در سال ۱۳۵۱ حق‌آبه ایران کاملاً مشخص است.




www.mashreghnews.ir





در کل حرفت درسته. با غرب وحشی طرفیم. هم دیپلماسی هم قدرت موشکی و هسته ای میتونه کمک کنه حقمونو پس بگیریم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> China doesn’t have the balls to attack Taiwan. Chinese like to be ninjas rather than soldiers. They rather not rock the boat. They got to where they are at by not getting tied up in useless conflicts, the exception being the Korean War.
> 
> However, Korean War was a Communist Fervor China not the China of 21st century that is restrained. Two different China’s. This China is avoiding direct conflict.
> 
> Even though China would win such a conflict it will come at an enormous cost as an amphibious assault on Taiwan would result in countless casualties on the Chinese side. One only needs to look at WW2 Japan to see the types of casualties that can be inflicted trying to take islands. China could lose 25K men in a blink of an eye.



The brazen oversimplification is strong in this post.

They got to where they are by exercising a disciplined form of strategic patience. It is ridiculous to suggest that the past posture of a power like China determines future trajectory; especially if said power has managed to bolster its influence within a relatively short timespan. Growing powers like China wield non-interference until they don't.

Also, anyone with the slightest knowledge of modern China knows that the current upper political echelon of the PRC considers Taiwan to be anything but a useless conflict. Hence, the Chinese are likely willing to bear enormous costs to decisively settle the Taiwan issue once and for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> This would severely weaken the US. However, BTC needs to mature and such a scenario could be 10-20+ years away.


Saying this means you really dunno how weak the USD currently is. Good post though. US and China wil want Iran on their side, i actually think US is the more desperate to get Iran on its side, but saying so publicly would confuse an frustrate the US public. in 10- 20 years, no coiuntry can enter Persian Gulf without IRanian approval..its almost that way today. Even NATO didnt come to US help months ago when stupid blockhead as* Trump asked NATO to help US "protect" the Persian GUlf- they didnt show up cuz they knew once Iran locks the strait of Hormuz, they might have to start explaining to their citizens why their naval ship is either snatched by IRGC or sunk to bottom of PG. If you are waiting for 10-20 years for change that means u have issue with denial. change is already here..


TheImmortal said:


> China doesn’t have the balls to attack Taiwan.


These types of comments u make worry me. you will go and write a nice political analysis on PDF.....then come and talk this rubbish.

China has the balls to attack, China is only waiting for the right time. I hope you understand meaning of timing.

You probably mean to really say :


> US doesn't have the balls to attack Iran


Damn right you're correct about that!


----------



## Dariush the Great

Muhammed45 said:


> حالا عصبی نشو آریان عزیز.
> 
> هر چیزی به وقتش دیگه. دشمن گنده است، منکرش نیستم ولی باید یه سری مصلحت ها رو با همسایه ها رعایت کرد. نمیشه که هر کی از راه رسید اسلحه رو بگیری جلو صورتش.
> 
> یه گزارشی خوندم که خامنه ای در چندین مورد ایران رو از درگیری نظامی تو منطقه دور کرده. آمریکا دنبال بهانه است تا یکی مثل صدام رو سگ کنه بندازه به جان ایران. ما عوض فکر به بمب اتم باید تولید داخل رو افزایش بدیم، قدرت تولیدی باشیم. همین آلمان رو ببین 2 بار تو 2 تا جنگ جهانی با خاک یکسان شد اما هر بار بلند شد چون فرهنگ تولید دارند. ما هم باید همونطوری باشیم نه مثل حرومزاده ای مثل زنگنه که میگه پترو پالایشگاه برای کشوری مثل ایران نیاز نیست. یا توله سگی مثل آخوندی که تولید مسکن رو نابود کرد. و بقیه آقایان یقه سفید حالا از هر جناحی. تولید ملی بسیار مهمه
> 
> ما باید به نقطه ای برسیم که آسیب پذیر نباشیم، بعدش میشه تسویه حساب کرد حالا با هر کشوری.


''ma bayad'' ro 43 saale shenidim dadash. toye in 43 saal hamash badbakhti, ekhtelas, koshtaar, tahrim va hezar masaele mozzer baraye iran etefagh oftade. mitoonam roye hezar nokaat angosht bezaram vali bifayede hast chon ke hame ma midunim che khabare. ba shoar keshvar ro nemishe edare kard baradar. roo hamin parvande atomi cheghadr zarar behemun resundand amma ma hich pishrafti too in zamine ham nakardim. uranium ghani kardim ke chi shod.. ke bad az 20 sal zahmat va aragh rikhtan do dasti taghdime tule sagha gharbi kardim. be nazare man sepahian mihandust bayad ghodrat ro be dast begiran. doran akhoond va ekhtelas dige tamum shode. omidvarim yek sepahi ba gheyrat peyda beshe ke iran ro vaghean be samte pishraft bebare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

صد و پنجاه سال کانال سویز با کشتی بسته نشده بود

چن بار تانکر های نفتی افغانستان اتش گرفت
بیشتر هزار تانکر افغانی و فقط سی تانکر ایرانی​


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammed45 said:


> Are you bringing US fire power into your equations or just counting on that little island? Man, if China pharts then you have to look for little Taiwan in the Middle of Pacific.



US will turn Taiwan into China’s Vitenam. And don’t underestimate Taiwan, taking a fortified island is tough and China will need to land an amphibious assault as well as a paratrooper assault.

It will be enormous cost to China, not to mention the the geopolitical fallout will likely be its complete isolation by Western and Western backed countries.

Seems not worth it to me.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> Even NATO didnt come to US help months ago when stupid blockhead as* Trump asked NATO to help US "protect" the Persian GUlf- they didnt show up cuz they knew once Iran locks the strait of Hormuz, they might have to start explaining to their citizens why their naval ship is either snatched by IRGC or sunk to bottom of PG.



NATO isn’t afraid to sail in Strait of Hormuz, they just hated TRUMP.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374734346100240393

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> US will turn Taiwan into China’s Vitenam.


ANother dellusional lie. US cant turn Taiwan into CHina's Vietnam because of geography!! for US to turn Taiwan into a vietnam for China, US will have to spend so much resources that US just doesnt have.

FINALLY! Americans wont die in large #s for Taiwan- if u are ready to bet money PM me.


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375099335554310148
*Iran fired missile at Israeli ship in Arabian Sea - report*

An Iranian missile was fired at an Israeli ship in the Persian Gulf, N12 reported Thursday.

The container ship is owned by an Israeli businessman and was making its way from Tanzania from India, N12 reported.

As the ship sailed between Indian and Oman, it was hit by a missile that damaged it, according to N12.

The incident was reported to Israeli security officials and to the company's owners. The ship will continue on its path to India, where the damage will be assessed.









Iran fired missile at Israeli ship in Arabian Sea - report


As the ship sailed between Indian and Oman, it was hit and damaged by a missile.




www.jpost.com





Location:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375116734873620482

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375099335554310148
> *Iran fired missile at Israeli ship in Arabian Sea - report*
> 
> An Iranianmissile was fired at an Israeli ship in the Persian Gulf, N12 reported Thursday.
> 
> The container ship is owned by an Israeli businessman and was making its way from Tanzania from India, N12 reported.
> 
> As the ship sailed between Indian and Oman, it was hit by a missile that damaged it, according to N12.
> 
> The incident was reported to Israeli security officials and to the company's owners. The ship will continue on its path to India, where the damage will be assessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran fired missile at Israeli ship in Arabian Sea - report
> 
> 
> As the ship sailed between Indian and Oman, it was hit and damaged by a missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



They might as well strike back in Syria since Suez canal might be blocked for weeks.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> They might as well strike back in Syria since Suez canal might be blocked for weeks.



Jokes on Iran in this case.

Israel has attacked “dozens” of Iranian merchant ships reportedly costing Iran Billions. Seems this was not disclosed by any of the involved parties but finally with Biden he leaked it out into press to make Israel reign its actions but in the process by exposing Iran to public humiliation it forced Iran to respond. Iran has attacked 2 ships and a failed bombing outside of Israeli Embassay in India.

What’s telling is a former trump official saying they had to reign Israel from doing “crazy” **** while they were in power. Which makes you think with the strikes in Syria, Natanz, suspicious sabotages across Iran, scientist assignation, that all this was what Trump administration approved. I wonder what they denied Israel from doing?

The top factions of Republic (outside of IRGC) don’t want escalation. Iran seems content to absorb strike after strike.


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Jokes on Iran in this case.
> 
> Israel has attacked “dozens” of Iranian merchant ships reportedly costing Iran Billions. Seems this was not disclosed by any of the involved parties but finally with Biden he leaked it out into press to make Israel reign its actions but in the process by exposing Iran to public humiliation it forced Iran to respond. Iran has attacked 2 ships and a failed bombing outside of Israeli Embassay in India.
> 
> What’s telling is a former trump official saying they had to reign Israel from doing “crazy” **** while they were in power. Which makes you think with the strikes in Syria, Natanz, suspicious sabotages across Iran, scientist assignation, that all this was what Trump administration approved. I wonder what they denied Israel from doing?
> 
> The top factions of Republic (outside of IRGC) don’t want escalation. Iran seems content to absorb strike after strike.


What a load of bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374003407124594690


Dariush the Great said:


> What a load of bullshit



I’m merely reporting what is out there. Did you know about Israeli strikes on Iranian tankers prior to the report? I didn’t think so









Report: Half of Israeli Strikes on Iran, Syria Launched at Sea


Security sources in Israel said Friday that reports published last week about Israeli attacks against Iranian vessels have caused billions of dollars in financial loss to Iran and Hezbollah’s economy over the last two and a half years. Amos Harel, th




english.aawsat.com





“Israel will go all out and do crazy ****,” if the US strikes a similar deal to the 2015 one with Iran, a former Trump official told Al Arabiya English. “We stopped them from doing a lot of crazy **** during our time, but I’m not sure this administration will be able to because there won’t be coordination if they push ahead with a deal and don’t include Israel.”









Israel will defend itself if world fails to stall Iran’s nuclear plans: Benny Gantz


Israel will not wait for the international community to stop Iran’s “nuclear escalation,” Defense Minister Benny Gantz said Thursday, adding that Tel Aviv




www.google.com





Israel clearly doesn’t care about world peace, it refuses to accept MAD or a nuclear Iran to offset its hegemonic ambitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Former Trump officials claiming that they restrained the Israelis during their administration, while arguing that Biden will have a hard time doing the same if a future agreement with Iran doesn't abide by Israeli wishes, seems to be nothing more than a ploy by the well-known anti-Iran ideologists and the Israeli-Firsters to prevent the Biden administration from striking a deal. So take that grandstanding and alarmism of the Zionists with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374003407124594690
> 
> I’m merely reporting what is out there. Did you know about Israeli strikes on Iranian tankers prior to the report? I didn’t think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Half of Israeli Strikes on Iran, Syria Launched at Sea
> 
> 
> Security sources in Israel said Friday that reports published last week about Israeli attacks against Iranian vessels have caused billions of dollars in financial loss to Iran and Hezbollah’s economy over the last two and a half years. Amos Harel, th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.aawsat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Israel will go all out and do crazy ****,” if the US strikes a similar deal to the 2015 one with Iran, a former Trump official told Al Arabiya English. “We stopped them from doing a lot of crazy **** during our time, but I’m not sure this administration will be able to because there won’t be coordination if they push ahead with a deal and don’t include Israel.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will defend itself if world fails to stall Iran’s nuclear plans: Benny Gantz
> 
> 
> Israel will not wait for the international community to stop Iran’s “nuclear escalation,” Defense Minister Benny Gantz said Thursday, adding that Tel Aviv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel clearly doesn’t care about world peace, it refuses to accept MAD or a nuclear Iran to offset its hegemonic ambitions.


Was going to ask for a source. They are playing good cop bad cop as usual.


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Was going to ask for a source. They are playing good cop bad cop as usual.



Not quite.

Israel is divided into 2 parties

1) Bibi and ultra conservatives that won’t ever accept an Iran deal that keeps Iran a stones throw away from breakout

2) Others who accept the Iran is latent nuclear power and want to establish a Arab/Israeli NATO to counter Iran

Do you find it strange that:

Russia has been countered by NATO

Iran is being countered by Arabs/Israelis (precursor to Arab/Israeli NATO)

China is being countered by South Korea/Japan/India/US

I even read in Zionist media that suggested Israel should mend ties with Turkey in order to pull Turkey into any future Anti-Iran NATO front.

This is all by design. The last 3 remaining axis powers (Russia, China, and Iran) are being contained and eventually will be eliminated if the opportunity present itself. US and West are very patient and will wait for their time to strike. Meanwhile the Russia-China-Iran axis can’t even agree what their relationship is let alone get even close to a strategic alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Israel is divided into 2 parties
> 
> 1) Bibi and ultra conservatives that won’t ever accept an Iran deal that keeps Iran a stones throw away from breakout
> 
> 2) Others who accept the Iran is latent nuclear power and want to establish a Arab/Israeli NATO to counter Iran
> 
> Do you find it strange that:
> 
> Russia has been countered by NATO
> 
> Iran is being countered by Arabs/Israelis (precursor to Arab/Israeli NATO)
> 
> China is being countered by South Korea/Japan/India/US
> 
> I even read in Zionist media that suggested Israel should mend ties with Turkey in order to pull Turkey into any future Anti-Iran NATO front.
> 
> This is all by design. The last 3 remaining axis powers (Russia, China, and Iran) are being contained and eventually will be eliminated if the opportunity present itself. US and West are very patient and will wait for their time to strike. Meanwhile the Russia-China-Iran axis can’t even agree what their relationship is let alone get even close to a strategic alliance.



If we all wouldn't eventually die at the hands of that marvellous Arab/Israeli NATO, we surely will by all of your negativity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

This is a welcomed course of action as far as I'm concerned. 

Iran needed to enact or start to put into motion some sort of tit-for-tat regime against Israeli interests wherever they could get to them (which in this case would be in and around the Persian Gulf-Indian Ocean area). If the Israelis respond, then logically IRGC would need to increase their level of strikes on Zionist-owned assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dariush the Great

Biden just concluded his press conference. No mention of Iran. Interesting.


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> Biden just concluded his press conference. No mention of Iran. Interesting.



You know, I wanna say he just forgot but given that the guy has early on-set dementia (imo). He could have just forgotten to mention Iran during the conference due to declining mental capacity.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> You know, I wanna say he just forgot but given that the guy has early on-set dementia (imo). He could have just forgotten to mention Iran during the conference due to declining mental capacity.


I doubt it is that. No one even asked about Iran.. all the focus was on children along the borders or who he will choose as his running mate for the 2024 elections. He is just avoiding bringing up Iran which makes it even more strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> I doubt it is that. No one even asked about Iran.. all the focus was on children along the borders or who he will choose as his running mate for the 2024 elections. He is just avoiding bringing up Iran which makes it even more strange.



lol, I didn't see the conference (I hate Biden and all American politicians with a fervor, well most not all).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

TheImmortal said:


> Israel has attacked “dozens” of Iranian merchant ships reportedly costing Iran Billions.


Were the vessels totally sunk and the cargo lost or were they being poked with holes but still managed to get to port and deliver cargo?


----------



## Blue In Green

WudangMaster said:


> Were the vessels totally sunk and the cargo lost or were they being poked with holes but still managed to get to port and deliver cargo?



There was definitely some material damage to the ship itself, but reports have stated that the ship is still sailing on to its destination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

925boy said:


> ANother dellusional lie. US cant turn Taiwan into CHina's Vietnam because of geography!! for US to turn Taiwan into a vietnam for China, US will have to spend so much resources that US just doesnt have.
> 
> FINALLY! Americans wont die in large #s for Taiwan- if u are ready to bet money PM me.


I do remember reading an article where the US was advising Taiwan to deal with China in the exact same ways that IRGCN have and continue to deal with USN. All of the tactics that were developed and made famous by IRGC and the term asymmetric warfare was used many times; only thing that was not mentioned was the name of the inventor IRGC. In a roundabout way, the Pentagon was advising Taiwan that the only chance they would have against China is if they fight like IRGC! lol I also doubt US would get into a war over Taiwan either, but they would probably pour resources into taiwan to make it into heavy grinder for China, especially if they utilize the other tactics.


Blue In Green said:


> There was definitely some material damage to the ship itself, but reports have stated that the ship is still sailing on to its destination.


But in the billions of dollars worth of damage to the ships? Does that include some of the cargo? Short of all the vessels totally sinking, how could it reach that magnitude?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

WudangMaster said:


> Were the vessels totally sunk and the cargo lost or were they being poked with holes but still managed to get to port and deliver cargo?



For “billions” in damages to be rendered the ships would have been attacked and confiscated. But reports don’t get into too much detail. A hole in even 20-30 tankers wouldn’t cost billions in damages. And striking an oil tanker is too risky if you miss in open sea and leak oil into the ocean/sea.

Also it starts to make sense why Europe went out of nowhere and captured an Iranian oil tanker 2 years ago which led to Iran capturing a British ship.

It seems this was happening covertly by Israel and when Europe and US tried to get involved in this shadow war, Iran determined enough is enough.

Because it was quite strange that “all of a sudden” an Iranian oil tanker to Syria gets captured at request of British authorities. At the time we didn’t know there was a shadow war going on in this arena between Iran and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

WudangMaster said:


> I do remember reading an article where the US was advising Taiwan to deal with China in the exact same ways that IRGCN have and continue to deal with USN. All of the tactics that were developed and made famous by IRGC and the term asymmetric warfare was used many times; only thing that was not mentioned was the name of the inventor IRGC. In a roundabout way, the Pentagon was advising Taiwan that the only chance they would have against China is if they fight like IRGC! lol I also doubt US would get into a war over Taiwan either, but they would probably pour resources into taiwan to make it into heavy grinder for China, especially if they utilize the other tactics.
> 
> But in the billions of dollars worth of damage to the ships? Does that include some of the cargo? Short of all the vessels totally sinking, how could it reach that magnitude?



Taking Taiwan is not easy. US has been arming it to the teeth to raise the cost of capture.

And I believe Taiwan is one of the few countries in the world to have an underground airbase and it is capable of holding 200 fighters.

I have advocated for smaller versions of this base in Iran for Iran’s future interceptor fleet aka “underground mountain Air Force cities”.

Anyone that thinks China can just bomb Taiwan to victory must then also accept then US could bomb Iran to victory. Clearly neither case is true. Bombing can only get you so far (ask Israel how much it has stopped Iran in Syria)

So China would need to do a land assault on Taiwan and establish multiple beachheads.

I don’t care if your China, US, Nazi Germany, Soviet Union....taking a big island that is fortified against land invasion is a costly and intensive effort.

Add all of this to the geopolticial fall out that would commence (it would make Russia taking back Crimea look like child’s play) and I can’t see China committing this act any time soon. Possibly if a world war were to break out then China would move to secure Taiwan. But President Xi does not strike me as military adventurist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> For “billions” in damages to be rendered the ships would have been attacked and confiscated. But reports don’t get into too much detail. A hole in even 20-30 tankers wouldn’t cost billions in damages. And striking an oil tanker is too risky if you miss in open sea and leak oil into the ocean/sea.
> 
> Also it starts to make sense why Europe went out of nowhere and captured an Iranian oil tanker 2 years ago which led to Iran capturing a British ship.
> 
> It seems this was happening covertly by Israel and when Europe and US tried to get involved in this shadow war, Iran determined enough is enough.
> 
> Because it was quite strange that “all of a sudden” an Iranian oil tanker to Syria gets captured at request of British authorities. At the time we didn’t know there was a shadow war going on in this arena between Iran and Israel.



That shadow war between Iran and Israel regarding attacks on shipping vessels starting late 2019 was an extension of the larger maximum pressure campaign of the United States. In fact, it was Iran that increased the ante in the summer of that year when it targetted oil tankers in the Persian Gulf and months later conducted an attack on Saudi oil facilities as a counter-pressure. It's likely that Israel subsequently repaid Iran in kind at the behest of the Americans and Saudis, while at the same time trying to strike a blow against Iranian interests in the Levant.

This shadow war also explains why Russian naval ships eventually started to escort Iranian tankers on their way to Syria from 2020 onwards.

Israel moved brazenly at that time because it operated on the approval of the Trump administration and under the protection of the American security umbrella. Iran was simply overstretched as it was being pressured from all sides: protests within Iran itself that not coincidentally happened at the same time as Israel initiated its maritime attacks on Iranian oil tankers; Iraqi protests that started in late 2019 as well which were being hyped up by anti-Iran propaganda and included attacks on Iranian factories and diplomatic buildings; Soleimani's assassination that seriously threatened the security framework that Iran had set up in Iraq; etc.

It's clear the US/Israeli/Saudi alliance (the UAE quickly withdrew from this axes when Iran threatened to strike its two largest cities in the summer of 2019) went all-in during the last year of Trump's first term and likely banked on Iran's complete implosion. The fact that Iran has managed to survive the maximum pressure era is nothing more than a miracle. It is a matter of counterfactual history to ask ourselves if Iran would have eventually survived four more years of Trump, but it stands to reason that it would've been extremely difficult.

But the Trump administration has now been put in the dustbin of history. The maximum pressure campaign failed to achieve what it intended to do: the downfall of the Islamic Republic. The anti-Iran ideologists that where placed in the higher ranks of US' security institutions on the recommendation of influential Jewish donors like Sheldon Adelson, like Pompeo, Bolton, Haspell, Cohen-Watnick, D' Andrea, have all been gone. The Biden administration now, while not cherishing any love for the Iranian government, will prioritize its great power competition with China. This is a set-back that is increasingly kicking in with the likes of Israel and Saudi.

But Iran hasn't forgotten, let alone forgiven, the actions that threatened the foundation of the Iranian Republic.

What we are seeing currently in the Middle East, and will see for the coming months/years, is an effective Iranian counter-offensive on numerous terrains: widening of its nuclear program (happening at the moment; advancing its missile program (happening at the moment); stepping up attacks on Israeli ships in a wide area (Persian Gulf + Indian Ocean); initiating a relentless bombing campaign on Saudi infrastructure (happening at the moment); etc.

The fact that the maximum pressure campaign has not only failed big time, but has also emboldened Iran up to the point that Israel is now facing a strategic setback of epic proportions, is a reality that has effectively kicked in among the upper echelon of the IDF and Mossad. Just look at how all these (former) high-ranked figures within the IDF, Mossad and Shin Bet have suddenly come out to scream murder and blame Netanyahu for the impending doom:









Deputy Mossad chief blasts Netanyahu for management of Iran threat


'Our situation today is worse than it was at the time of the [2015] nuclear deal," A., outgoing deputy head of the Mossad, tells Israeli paper.




www.jpost.com






https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/03/03/why-some-israeli-generals-want-see-new-us-nuclear-deal-with-iran/










Republicans should listen to Israel's spies on the Iran nuclear deal


For a political party that claims an unshakeable commitment to Israel’s security, the GOP would be wise to consider how Israel’s top spies view the deal.




thehill.com





That's why, my dear compatriot, we shouldn't sell ourselves short and fall into negativity. This decennium will be one of Iranian triumph; a feature which the Iranian nation is going to achieve through nothing more than sheer resilience and ingenuity.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

So how many ships do you think the roaches stole?


----------



## Shawnee

List of news websites that use the phrase “Iran backed Houthi militia/insurgents “ consistently:

- Fox, cnn, nbc, cbs, wsj, Bloomberg, and a lot more

#رسانه دستوری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

WudangMaster said:


> I do remember reading an article where the US was advising Taiwan to deal with China in the exact same ways that IRGCN have and continue to deal with USN. All of the tactics that were developed and made famous by IRGC and the term asymmetric warfare was used many times; only thing that was not mentioned was the name of the inventor IRGC. In a roundabout way, the Pentagon was advising Taiwan that the only chance they would have against China is if they fight like IRGC! lol I also doubt US would get into a war over Taiwan either, but they would probably pour resources into taiwan to make it into heavy grinder for China, especially if they utilize the other tactics.
> 
> But in the billions of dollars worth of damage to the ships? Does that include some of the cargo? Short of all the vessels totally sinking, how could it reach that magnitude?


THe game changing question obviously in this China Taiwain issue is this - Does China have the military logistical capability and tenacity to make a move and have a succesful plan? HELL YES. China can surround and quarantine Taiwan....please remember PLA has huge resources at hand, both in equipment and manpower, surrounding, invading Taiwain will just be like a one of us goign for a week long vacation - itll be a bit expensive, but it wont break your bank. China can fund a Taiwan war, and hian is probably willing to pay a few trillions of $ to get Taiwan back.. All odds are on China's favor and time and current context all disadvantage US and Taiwan. US wont fight and die for Taiwan, i already know that. if Japan tries to save Taiwan, China will break Japan up. AT this current moment, i believe it is naive and unwise to think the PLA isnt capable of large missions at the moment..CHinese have succeeded to date in all fields, so why not the military one in Taiwan?? 

Yall think Taiwan's morale wil lbe high during a war defending against a much larger, richer, determined, outnumbered, out teched, out geographed, out committed China?? SOME OF YOu are going to get big surprises soon. Screenshot this. Already US hasnt been able to save Philipines from 200 PLAN militia boats that have cornered a Philippino Island...currently ongoing atm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

یک خاطره از محمد حسین ادیب از کلاس چهارم دبستان - محمدحسین ادیب


تحلیل اقتصادی ، ارزیابی ریسک بازار ، آینده پژوهی، ارز، تجزیه و تحلیل اقتصادی، آینده مسکن، آینده نفت، آینده ارز




adibmh.ir




hi dear friends,here i attached a link of an iranian famous economist which is interesting to me.it's related to the houthies.......i reccomend all of you to read it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Our dear friends in Arabia Felix (Yemen) didn't stand still last night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375330015064301569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375330016976891908

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375338556101697537
Petroleum products distribution station hit in Saudi province of Jizan:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375285394493775874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375287106260508681
Claims that Iraqi militias have started to amass near Saudi's border with 1.400 missiles:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375280084383195138

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> Our dear friends in Arabia Felix (Yemen) didn't stand still last night.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375330015064301569
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375330016976891908
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375338556101697537
> Petroleum products distribution station hit in Saudi province of Jizan:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375285394493775874
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375287106260508681
> Claims that Iraqi militias have started to amass near Saudi's border with 1.400 missiles:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375280084383195138



There is not a single interception footage for these attacks. Jizan refinery is hit based on Saudi civilian footage. No interception footage.

I am saying this for the next time that someone claims:
The KSA ADs are 99% effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> There is not a single interception footage for these attacks. Jizan refinery is hit based on Saudi civilian footage. No interception footage.
> 
> I am saying this for the next time that someone claims:
> The KSA ADs are 99% effective.



American ADS are highly effective against Scud derivative missiles that has a history of going back to 1990 gulf war.

A scud the missile body stays intact during travel thus showing up on radar much easier, slower re entry speed which means that interceptor has plenty of penalty energy to match missiles trajectory and in most cases Saudi Arabia is firing 2 interceptors.

As for the drone attacks, I have said time and time again it is very difficult picking these up. Even Russians have had trouble with simple off the shelf quad copters in Syria.

Quds force is gaining valuable data on American batteries such as patriot and THAAD to fine tune Iranian missiles and drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> American ADS are highly effective against Scud derivative missiles that has a history of going back to 1990 gulf war.
> 
> A scud the missile body stays intact during travel thus showing up on radar much easier, slower re entry speed which means that interceptor has plenty of penalty energy to match missiles trajectory and in most cases Saudi Arabia is firing 2 interceptors.
> 
> As for the drone attacks, I have said time and time again it is very difficult picking these up. Even Russians have had trouble with simple off the shelf quad copters in Syria.
> 
> Quds force is gaining valuable data on American batteries such as patriot and THAAD to fine tune Iranian missiles and drones.



Eight ballistic missiles too.
No interception footage.

Era of anti-scud defense was 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Eight ballistic missiles too.
> No interception footage.
> 
> Era of anti-scud defense was 1990s.



You do realize a lot of interception footage is posted by civilian population? Syria doesn’t post all their interception footage either and many is civilians recording.

It depends on the missile, its re entry speed, it’s anti interception measures, at the end of the day it comes down to how much x energy the warhead can spend while still re aligning with the Target versus how much x energy the interceptor can spend while still having enough energy to get the kinetic kill. It’s really that simple.

You aren’t going to be able to hide the damage a 250-500kg warhead does. Satellites will pick it up. So if a missile successfully hits an oil facility it’s not something that can be hidden.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375479239768739845


----------



## 925boy

Shawnee said:


> Eight ballistic missiles too.
> No interception footage.
> 
> Era of anti-scud defense was 1990s.


Saudi PAC- 3s are performing as well as Trump's brain....smh..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Story of how Solemani and 50 Quds Force Advisors saved Erbil and Iraqi Kurdistan from ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

I just saw the nytimes article and can only say that I will truly relish the day these evil, filthy, degenerate insects are made to pay for their evil acts against humanity! Also, these and many other evil acts on their part make me hope and wish that alleged events in europe during ww2 are true and happened exactly as they show in their garbage hollywood propaganda machine because they truly deserve far worse than anything that allegedly happened to them as a result of their disgusting parasitic cancerous ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salmanov

TheImmortal said:


> Story of how Solemani and 50 Quds Force Advisors saved Erbil and Iraqi Kurdistan from ISIS.


Cheap *** propaganda lol


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Salmanov said:


> Cheap *** propaganda lol


Truth hurts huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Salmanov said:


> Cheap *** propaganda lol



While all story’s are a bit exaggerated I was following the battlefield at the time via various sources.

Barzani famously declared that ISIS wouldn’t dare attack Pershmerga and that Iraqi army weak. They also had an official policy of looking the other way to ISIS as long as they didn’t threaten Kurdistan.

Well as ISIS gained more power they finally attacked and Barzani started screaming for help and declared that Erbil would fall within 24 hours as ISIS forces were less than 30KM from Erbil if remember correctly.

US (Obama) refused to send help till Iraq formally accept occupation again. US was still mad at Iraq for kicking them out.

In the thick of night weapons started pouring over the border to Erbil shortly followed by Solemani. Quds Force with Peshmerga pushed ISIS back. Once US saw Iran getting involved they quickly followed suit in order to challenge Iranian influence in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salmanov

TheImmortal said:


> While all story’s are a bit exaggerated I was following the battlefield at the time via various sources.
> 
> Barzani famously declared that ISIS wouldn’t dare attack Pershmerga and that Iraqi army weak. They also had an official policy of looking the other way to ISIS as long as they didn’t threaten Kurdistan.
> 
> Well as ISIS gained more power they finally attacked and Barzani started screaming for help and declared that Erbil would fall within 24 hours as ISIS forces were less than 30KM from Erbil if remember correctly.
> 
> US (Obama) refused to send help till Iraq formally accept occupation again. US was still mad at Iraq for kicking them out.
> 
> In the thick of night weapons started pouring over the border to Erbil shortly followed by Solemani. Quds Force with Peshmerga pushed ISIS back. Once US saw Iran getting involved they quickly followed suit in order to challenge Iranian influence in Iraq.


Yeah but the people weren’t fleeing also barazani spent most of his life fighting against Iraqi government do you think he will be scared from ISIS like this?!

as for ISIS if wasn’t for Iraqi locals and army with western support no Iranian force can defeat them stop living in delusions you saw how Americans can’t beat taliban and how saudis can beat the houthis do you really think Iran and it’s militia loyalistcan defeat them?!


----------



## TheImmortal

Salmanov said:


> Yeah but the people weren’t fleeing also barazani spent most of his life fighting against Iraqi government do you think he will be scared from ISIS like this?!
> 
> as for ISIS if wasn’t for Iraqi locals and army with western support no Iranian force can defeat them stop living in delusions you saw how Americans can’t beat taliban and how saudis can beat the houthis do you really think Iran and it’s militia loyalistcan defeat them?!



What are you talking about? I was following the events you have no clue what you are talking about besides spewing your anti-Iran drivel as facts.

Barzani was preparing to evacuate Erbil or else it would be a massacre for women and children. The ISIS force was split between rushing Baghdad vs Erbil first.

And Syrian, Iraqi militias, HZ held off a much larger force outside of Zeynab when they were surrounded during Syrian war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375445177796595712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375445177796595712



Old video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Old video.



Care to post proof?


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Care to post proof?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375447873354137610

I will give you the benefit of the doubt and I will add another two bonus interception. It would be 3 out of 10 success. 0/8 for BM.

Sounds good to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375447873354137610
> 
> I will give you the benefit of the doubt and I will add another two bonus interception. It would be 3 out of 10 success. 0/8 for BM.
> 
> Sounds good to you?



So your “post of proof” is someone else making a claim without posting proof? Very telling indeed. 

I’ll give you the benefit of the doubt...*18 drones launched and 8 Ballistic missiles launched*....where is the damage? One fuel tank?

The Houthis told you where they struck, go buy satellite imagery and let’s see the damage, because that many drones and BMs the damage should be *extensive.*


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> So your “post of proof” is someone else making a claim without posting proof? Very telling indeed.
> 
> I’ll give you the benefit of the doubt...*18 drones launched and 8 Ballistic missiles launched*....where is the damage? One fuel tank?
> 
> The Houthis told you where they struck, go buy satellite imagery and let’s see the damage, because that many drones and BMs the damage should be *extensive.*



I used your own source, dear.

This is the same source that you posted saying the video was circulating for two day.

You cannot buy the satellite images after the strike 
You can buy commercial images when it is taken which can be very late and selective.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> You cannot buy the satellite images after the strike
> You can buy commercial images when it is taken which can be very late and selective.



Lol This is simply not true. Many OSINT post satellite photos of Israeli strikes on Iranian bases in Syria within a few days. Please don’t make such claims.

Centcom themselves said for Al-Assad strike Iran was buying commercial photography up to the last pass over of a satellite and upload.

Like I said if you launch 18 drones and 8 BMs at a specific target, the answer if it was successful is available with a click of a button.

Houthis have launched 100+ BMs at Saudi Arabia, all this damage should easily be visible. Look at the damage that Marib 2015 Tochka BM attack did on Saudi forces by Houthis. And that was just one missile.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Lol This is simply not true. Many OSINT post satellite photos of Israeli strikes on Iranian bases in Syria within a few days. Please don’t make such claims.
> 
> Centcom themselves said for Al-Assad strike Iran was buying commercial photography up to the last pass over of a satellite and upload.
> 
> Like I said if you launch 18 drones and 8 BMs at a specific target, the answer if it was successful is available with a click of a button.
> 
> Houthis have launched 100+ BMs at Saudi Arabia, all this damage should easily be visible. Look at the damage that Marib 2015 Tochka BM attack did on Saudi forces by Houthis. And that was just one missile.



WSJ said Houthis hit the Saudi palace just recently.
Kindly, find us the OSINT/satellite picture for that.

Show me where I can buy the strike images obtained after the strike.

OSINT itself is a misnomer. It is for your likes, actually. They make some people believe that independent analysts are using independent pictures to make independent claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> WSJ said Houthis hit the Saudi palace just recently.
> Kindly, find us the OSINT/satellite picture for that.
> 
> Show me where I can buy the strike images obtained after the strike.
> 
> OSINT itself is a misnomer. It is for your likes, actually. They make some people believe that independent analysts are using independent pictures to make independent claims.



Here’s one company





__





Planet | Homepage


Planet provides global data daily, making changes visible, accessible, and actionable.




www.planet.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375043159043010560
Here’s another









High-Resolution Satellite Imagery Available In EOSDA LandViewer


Get high resolution images from different satellites. EOSDA LandViewer offers the option to purchase imagery from the world’s leading providers online.




eos.com





Company’s like BlackSky are working on the capability of being able to photograph *any point *on Earth every *30 mins.*

Have fun spending your money (doubt you can afford $1-20 per sq/km) for commercial imagery


Shawnee said:


> You cannot buy the satellite images after the strike
> You can buy commercial images when it is taken which can be very late and selective.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375458060391624708
Like I said, you don’t know what you are talking about.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Here’s one company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planet | Homepage
> 
> 
> Planet provides global data daily, making changes visible, accessible, and actionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.planet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375043159043010560
> Here’s another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High-Resolution Satellite Imagery Available In EOSDA LandViewer
> 
> 
> Get high resolution images from different satellites. EOSDA LandViewer offers the option to purchase imagery from the world’s leading providers online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eos.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company’s like BlackSky are working on the capability of being able to photograph *any point *on Earth every *30 mins.*
> 
> Have fun spending your money (doubt you can afford $1-20 per sq/km) for commercial imagery
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375458060391624708
> Like I said, you don’t know what you are talking about.



Speaking of McKenzie, Jeffery Lewis, and planet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366804514070794242
Military imaging for strikes should be real time for camouflage and scene manipulation. Also, do you think the western sources will give you military pictures for a price? Rest assured, they will trick you with these commercial images, when needed.

I am still waiting for OSINT images on the Saudi palace. Every Israeli attack comes with OSINT analysis but a palace attack was left out 

Who owns planet.com?
نکشیمون پروفسور

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Military imaging for strikes should be real time. Also, do you think the western sources will give you military pictures for a price? Rest assured, they will trick you with these commercial images, when needed.
> 
> I am still waiting for OSINT images on the Saudi palace. Every Israeli attack comes with OSINT analysis but a palace attack was left out



Your post has nothing to do with planet the company. And Jeffrey’s claim is nothing new, Iran was likely buying commercial imagery up to the day of the attack (which Jeffrey himself agrees with, which you say isn’t possible) he just disagrees with the general saying they waited for the last upload to be downloaded by Iran. He says data like that wouldn’t be available to customers that fast (minutes to hour) and if it was, Centcom wouldn’t be able to trace the buyer.

You can go ask planet for satellite images of Saudi Palace during week of attack (WSJ said they targeted; not hit). I’m not going to do your job for you.

I proved you wrong. You said images for commercial satellite is not able to be bought. *Lie #1 *

You said any images are selective and long time delay *lie #2 *as tweet shows Jizan time lapse since March 19th to 26th.

You said open sources only post propaganda *lie #3 *and I just showed you an open source who shows you damage from the Jizan attack that happened within 48 hours


You continue to make *claims without proof* someone who once said that all claims should come with proof.

more outlandish claims without proof:

“ Rest assured, they will trick you with these commercial images, when needed.”

“They make some people believe that independent analysts are using independent pictures to make independent claims”

These are your opinion not *fact. 

Since you refuse to admit when you are clearly wrong. Please stop posting your opinions as facts. 

EDIT # 1 *if you don’t like planet go use sentinelhub or any other satellite imaging provider. But again please don’t pass *propaganda *as fact.

As if Planet has nothing better to do to doctor images of Saudi baboon locations. You would fit well with the same people who think NASA doctors MARS images to hide alien civilizations. Same level of intelligence you exhibit.

Im done wasting my time arguing against someone spreading propaganda.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Your post has nothing to do with planet the company. And Jeffrey’s claim is nothing new, Iran was likely buying commercial imagery up to the day of the attack (which Jeffrey himself agrees with, which you say isn’t possible) he just disagrees with the general saying they waited for the last upload to be downloaded by Iran. He says data like that wouldn’t be available to customers that fast (minutes to hour) and if it was, Centcom wouldn’t be able to trace the buyer.
> 
> You can go ask planet for satellite images of Saudi Palace during week of attack. I’m not going to do your job for you.
> 
> I proved you wrong. You said images for commercial satellite is not able to be bought. *Lie #1 *
> 
> You said any images are selective and long time delay *lie #2 *as tweet shows Jizan time lapse since March 19th to 26th.
> 
> You said open sources only post propaganda *lie #3 *and I just showed you an open source who shows you damage from the Jizan attack that happened within 48 hours
> 
> 
> You continue to make *claims without proof* someone who once said that all claims should come with proof.
> 
> more outlandish claims without proof:
> 
> “ Rest assured, they will trick you with these commercial images, when needed.”
> 
> “They make some people believe that independent analysts are using independent pictures to make independent claims”
> 
> These are your opinion not *fact. *Just like your opinion that Saudi Arabia intercepted 0% of projectiles is your opinion and not *fact.
> 
> Since you refuse to admit when you are clearly wrong. Please stop posting your opinions as facts. *



Then why almost every OSINT satellite imagery is about Iran and Syria and NK. People are not dumb. There is already a big bias here.

Why nobody proved WSJ wrong based on satellite imagery? Not even Saudis.

There are many more proofs that OSINT imagery is very biased in action.

That is a proof based on observation.

*You claimed exceptional accuracy for KSA ADs and Yemenis continue to prove you wrong every week. You can’t stick to this claim for long as the attacks get wilder and bolder.*

1. I never claimed commercial images are not for sale.
2. Your sole Jizan example is not a proof of frequency of imaging. It is also a rare analysis compared to frequent analysis on the Israeli attacks.
3. You used McKenzie as a source and I showed your fallacy.
4. Who owns sentinel hub?
5. The best I can get is planet.com. Western owened. 5-10 m resolution. Frequency is limited for the areas of interest. Kindly read the frequency of imaging for planet.com more carefully.
It is 30 cm for another option but more expensive and less frequent.
*6. Who pays for the OSINT images? Do you think the Twitterati guys can pay a million a year for images? Does that ring a bell?*

I will not call you a liar though. I think you are simply gullible and naive.

Last but not least, this is my last comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Then why almost every OSINT satellite imagery is about Iran and Syria and NK. People are not dumb. There is already a big bias here.



These are high intensity conflict zones that get a lot of views. Why would someone waste significant amount of money ($1-20KM/sq) on every claim that is out there?

Israel claimed hundreds of strikes on Iran in Syria, yet only a small % of private sector pictures have ever been published. So this claim that every Iranian hit has OSINT publishing is false claims. Major attacks (T4 base, US Biden attack, etc) generally get attention.

Houthi’s make a lot of claims:









Yemen's Houthi group says fires missile toward Abu Dhabi nuclear reactor


Yemen's Houthi group has fired a cruise missile toward a nuclear power plant in Abu Dhabi in the United Arab Emirates, the group's television service reported on its website on Sunday, without providing any evidence.




mobile.reuters.com





Or this



https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4455825



Why did no one buy satellite images of this? Probably because if it was actually attack there would be major indications on the news wires or civilian footage.

Also recent Saudi palace attack was *denied By Houthis* an Iraqi militia took credit for the attack. Yet never claimed it was a success.

You can’t say Houthi’s launch hundreds drones and hundreds of BMs and make contact and then the *entire West *is covering up the images. If it was a major attack then open sources will likelupublish it.



Shawnee said:


> 2. Your sole Jizan example is not a proof of frequency of imaging. It is also a rare analysis compared to frequent analysis on the Israeli attacks.



Not sole example, Aurora Intel posts a lot of info


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373253843664900099
My job isn’t to pull every single tweet in a 6 year conflict. But I have shown you two tweets that show damage to Saudi facilities in the past month. But again far short of the likely 100+ drone and 25+ BM missiles fired by Houthis in March. Thus logical conclusion is some of drones/missiles make it thru, but many dont (fail, miss target, intercepted, etc)

I would say a drone or cruise missile has a much better chance than scud era low grade first gen Qiam (not to be confused with the latest gen Qiam Iran makes as they have different warheads).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375947273163640837

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Arian

@zartosht 
سلام. گفتم اینجا پاسخ پرسشی که گفتی چرا به قرارداد ایران و چین خوش بین نیستم رو بدم

یک، چون از دید من بستن هر قرارداد طولانی مدتی بیش از 10 سال درست نیست چون کسی نمی تونه آینده 25 سال دیگه دنیا رو پیش بینی کنه. همین آمریکا که امروز دشمن سر سخت ایران شده، یک روزی به چشم ناجی ایران از دست دخالت های روسیه و انگلیس دیده می شد. یکی از دلایل عشق ایرانی ها به آمریکا همین هست که آمریکا رو متفاوت از روسیه و انگلیس می دیدن

دو، چون هر قراردادی با چین باید یک راهکار واقعگرایانه برای تسویه بدهی چین داشته. همین الان چین چند ده میلیارد دلار به ما بدهی تائید شده داره که پرداخت نکرده. چرا در این شرایط باید با چین بدحساب قرارداد بست؟

سه، چون چین پیشینه خوبی در ایران نداره. پروژه های بزرگی به چینی ها واگذار شد که هیچ کدوم به سرانجام خوبی نرسید. آزادراه تهران شمال، متروی تهران، پارس جنوبی، راکتور پژوهشی اراک و ده ها پروژه دیگه که چینی ها وسطش گذاشتن رفتن و مجبور شدیم خودمون ادامه کار رو انجام بدیم

چهار، چون وقتی داری با یک عضو دائم شورای امنیت قرارداد می بندی، باید یادت باشه که اون می تونه دادگاه بره علیه تو حکم بگیره و تو شورای امنیت قطعنامه هم علیه تو صادر کنه، اما تو فقط می تونی علیه اون حکم بگیری اما اون حکم منجر به قطعنامه و اجرایی شدن نمی شه چون قطعاً خود اون کشور وتو می کنه

پنج، متن قرارداد با شفافیت منشتر نشده. پس یعنی قطعاً توش یه سری چیزهایی هست که نمی خوان مردم بدونند. اینکه چین چه امتیازی به ایران داده و ایران چه امتیازی به چین داده فقط در حد گمان هست. تنها بخشی که مشخص هست این هست که ایران باید به چین نفت با تخفیف بده که حتی درصد تخفیف هم مشخص نیست

شش، من به دار و دسته روحانی برای خرید میوه از بقالی هم اعتماد ندارم. ظریف که یک آدم ضعیف و دست و پا چلفتی هست که فقط بلد هست خارج از ایران لبخند بزنه اما این ور پاچه بگیره، روحانی که به احتمال زیاد جاسوس انگلیس تو ایران هست، زنگنه هم که شاهکارش در قرارداد با امارات هنوز فراموش نشده. کلاً جمهوری اسلامی هر قراردادی بسته ریده. حتی یه قرارداد ساده برای مربی فوتبال نمی تونند ببندن. نمونه اش مارک ویلموتس که بابت هر بازی 2 میلیون دلار از جیب ما کشید بیرون. نمونه اش این همه شکست هایی که در قراردادهای صادرات گاز به ترکیه و ترکمنستان و امارات و اینها خوردیم

باز هم بگم؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caspian Parsi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

My take:

If done according to the above document, China will be having a hand in Iran's every major economical sector except "space". I did not see any reference to space related activity.

New highways,new ports, new railways, communication infrastructure, Aviation industry, New cities, New metros, new refineries, petrochemical industry, solar energy, Auto industry, hospital equipment, cyber related activities, natural gas storage in the desert!!!
Mining industry..medicine..etc..etc

Iranians should try to learn to speak Chinese and vise versa...It is great thing to happen if it actually happens. If Rohanni types (West's 5th column) get elected it will not happen..... they will sabotage it. but if a nationalist government gets elected it will be a different Iran in one decade..... The same thing happened in Canada..during 1990s liberal governments went full steam towards China..so many trips and deals, then Trump type Conservatives came to power and destroyed everything they had with China. 

Hope Rohanni hand his crowd will go in the dust bin of history in Iran soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Great insight on the strategic Israeli perspective regarding their struggle with Iran. Notwithstanding the usually boast of them being able to destroy Iran's nuclear program (which is nothing more than a psychological reflex and a negotiation tactic), the following interview provides great understanding of how they view the regional power struggle.

Notes:

1) They've come to understand that they aren't able to defeat Iran in a classical way.
2) Their previous maximalist position to include other affairs in the nuclear negotiations was unwise.
3) Iran is not only a nuclear threat any more; its growing conventional military capabilities are now a strategic concern for them as well.
4) They understand Iran to be an intelligent power which exercises strategic patience to achieve its goals. This has forced them to change strategy.
5) They consider their newfound cooperation with the Persian Gulf states to be a potential strategic asset against Iran.

*'Israel has the ability to completely destroy Iran's nuclear program'*

The past year was very good security-wise. The low number of attacks and victims gave Israelis a relatively high feeling of security, and the intensive focus on coronavirus (and elections) pushed aside other issues that in normal times would have made headlines.

But the security challenges are here to stay. The new government, when it is formed, will not be able to avoid them, and top of the list is Iran. Behind the scenes, preparations are already underway for these marathon discussions, which take place mainly within the IDF, and specifically in the new unit formed last year to deal with Iran and strategic issues – the Strategy and Third-Circle Directorate.

The man heading this unit, Tal Kalman, is one of the most-cautious generals in the General Staff, and his statements here, in his first and exclusive interview, portray exactly the threats and possible responses – including military – but also hold a warning: to avoid dealing with these problems could pose a strategic threat for Israel.

Kalman says 2020 was a good year for the battle against Iran. "I don't want to call it a turning point year, but it was a year of major changes." It began with the killing of Qassem Suleimani, and continued with "a sequence of events that I mostly can't elaborate on, which made the balance positive, even very positive."

*Q: And yet, Iran is far from surrendering.*

"Iran is not a specific operational challenge, but a challenge one level above the military. It is a challenge for our national security doctrine. We had a tendency to be cynical in recent years, due to the idea that Iran is being pushed into the discussion for other things, but I really think this is about dealing with a country with the potential to become a regional power, headed by an extreme regime with a real goal of destroying Israel.

Dealing with Iran, he says, is based on four components. The first is the extreme regime, "that as long as it rules Iran, Israel will have a major challenge." The second is the nuclear issue. The third is the military strengthening "which is close to that of a regional power." And the fourth is the Iranian attempt to grow its regional influence "that in the long run uses areas with lack of governance and establishes capabilities there."

The challenge that all these pose for Israel is unprecedented. "The standard components of deterrence, defeat and defense are irrelevant for a country of 80 million people that are hundreds of miles away. This is a long-term strategic competition that calls on us to deploy a different kind of thinking than the one used for tackling a country on our border."

*Q: Explain.*

"For a country on our border, I build up the force, prepare for war, sometimes act to thwart threats, and I keep a very large intelligence hold , with the aim of bringing about defeat in war. With Iran, it's not about defeat. It's a competition. And therefore the components that need to be dealt with are not only military. They're also military, but also diplomatic, economic, conscientious, and more. That's how big the challenge is."

*Q: Can Iran be defeated?*

"When you're in a strategic competition with a state, you're not concerned about defeat. What you try to achieve is supremacy at any given point in time, supremacy that will give significant deterrence that will give you security and deter the other side from acting against you."

*Q: And yet, Jerusalem and Washington had hoped for defeat - that the regime would collapse under the sanctions.*

"A strategic competition is not about thinking about tomorrow morning, but long term. It requires synchronizing all the national efforts, some of which are not managed by the IDF, but rather other bodies. Israel has room for improvement in this area."

This is precisely the process that Kalman has been advancing this past year. Together with the Mossad, the Foreign Ministry, the Atomic Energy Commission and other bodies, an orderly process is taking place, which will eventually submit to the state leadership a doctrine of how to deal with Iranian challenge in the long term, and will subsequently bring about the synchronization of all the national efforts "which were not always synchronized in the past."

*Q: What have you already learned?*

"We understood that we need to deal with all the components of the problem. You can't just look at the nuclear, or just at the military, or just at the regional. You need to deal with everything. These past years we were very focused on the nuclear, which is of course on top because there's a difference in dealing with a nuclear Iran to a non-nuclear one."

The Iranian regime is interested in nuclear capability, he says, first of all to secure its stability. But for Israel, this is an existential issue, and it will be a different Middle East, entering a nuclear arms race where other countries can join Iran and attempt to achieve nuclear capabilities."

*Q: Who?*

"I presume many of the countries around us will attempt to achieve nuclear capability. Certainly those with the economic capability."

*Q: Saudi Arabia? The Emirates? Egypt? Turkey?*

"All these countries are candidates, yes. They are worried about Iran as much as we are."

As opposed to public belief, Kalman thinks the Israeli strategy in the past 30 years actually worked, and the proof is that Iran still has no nuclear capability. The way to continue to delay this aspiration in the future is to make it understand that the price it pays is heavy. "The Iranian people pay a very heavy price for the regime's interest in nuclear capability. But I believe this is not an Israeli problem, but one for the whole international community."

Therefore, he believes, during negotiations, Israel needs to focus only on the nuclear issue, and not additional issues. "When speaking of nuclear capability, you should only talk about that and not about other regional issues and military reinforcement. It's not right to push all those issues into the deal."

*Q: Why?*

"Because the nuclear issue is the number one threat, and we have to achieve the maximum on that one. With all the rest we'll know how to deal. It's not that we're not asking the international community to deal with those as well, but there's a clear priority. First of all: nuclear capability."

Kalman is also very concerned about the conventional military strengthening of Iran, which is "a discussion we're missing out on." It's not about tanks and artillery, mostly long-range missiles and rockets, many of them precise, cruise missiles, drones, advanced aerial defense weapon systems that could challenge the Israeli air force and more. "Iran doesn't only produce for itself. It supplies its subordinates with precise capabilities, with cruise missiles, with aerial defense systems to deal with Israeli air force capabilities. What's made in Iran doesn't stay in Iran. It's immediately found in Syria, Lebanon, and maybe later on in Gaza."

*'The military option is always there'*

Kalman believes that Israel can influence what the deal with Iran will look like. The way to do that is through dialogue with the new US administration, which is already underway. Earlier this month there was a comprehensive discussion between the sides, led by the National Security Council, in which Kalman and his people took part. "The first stage is to be aligned with them on the intelligence picture. The Iranian nuclear program in 2021 is not the same program that existed when the deal was signed in 2015."

*Q: And they agree with us?*

"I think that in very high percentages they see the situation as we do."

*Q: And can you understand the fear in Israel, based on the fact that these are the same people who were involved with making the deal last time?*

"It's true that in some of the cases these are the same people, but it's not the same administration. So far, this administration is keeping its promises. It has come to listen, not rush to a new deal. So, I think there's a space of a few months to try and influence the administration's policy. Even the Americans are clearly saying they will not allow Iran to achieve nuclear capability. Now, the question is how to act in this situation."

*Q: What should Israel be demanding?*

"I can't go into detail, but basically we're saying 'yes' to a deal that will be longer and stronger."

*Q: What do you say to those who think Iran is closer to the bomb than it was under the deal?*

"As we see it, the actions Iran has taken are reversible, and were made to signal the international community to 'hold us back and come back to the deal.' It's not that Iran has run away and headed towards a bomb. Furthermore, if the deal still existed, the Iranian issues wouldn't be on the agenda. Under Biden's national security doctrines, the Middle East is in fourth or fifth place. The US is looking at other regions and doesn't want to invest as much in ours. Leaving the deal actually left the Iranian issues on the agenda very clearly."

Kalman believes that the chances that Iran has secret components in its nuclear program are very low. "We have great intelligence and cooperation, but since it's already happened to us once - our strategy needs to be that it can happen to us again. I can assure you that the utmost efforts and means are invested in surveillance and to be prepared so we are not surprised, but since I can't foresee the future, and presuming this is indeed an existential threat for Israel that we can't tolerate, we need also relevant military tools."

*Q: Let's discuss the military option.*

"I've been dealing with this for 25 years. I know the plans from the tactical level to the systemic and strategic level where I am today. For the past decades, it was always in gear, during the first years of the deal the level of attention to this dropped somewhat, but over the past year we're back in fourth-fifth gear."

*Q: So one should ask if Israel has the ability to militarily thwart Iran's nuclear plan. To attack and completely destroy it, like in Iraq in 1981 and Syria in 2007.*

"The answer is yes. When we build these capabilities, we build them to be operational. It's not that there aren't many strategic dilemmas, since the day after Iran can go back to the plan, but the ability exists. Definitely."

A military threat, he believes, should be part of the strategic components. This is the message that Israel is sending in its dialogue with the US and Europe. "We don't want to use it. Maybe when I was young I did, but today I understand it must be the final resort. We need to reach a solution in other ways, diplomatically, and I think there's a chance for that, but this tool is also important. The Iranian regime is looking at this long-term, strategically, and is cautious and calculated. We already said that for them the nuclear bomb is an insurance policy, so if they understand it could endanger them - they'll think again."

While Israel is building capability to attack Iran, he says, the path forward is through cooperation. "Without being pompous, over the past two years we've seen dramatic changes in cooperation with our allies, mainly the US We have a relationship that has reached high intimacy. There were operations in the past year where things happened that never did before, from intelligence cooperation to operational cooperation. It happens because the Americans understand the shared interest in restraining the Iranian challenge in the Middle East."

*Q: Many in the defense community believe that instead of fighting the Iranians on our border, we should move the battle to their territory.*

"One of the conclusions in the process we're doing now is that we need to strengthen that component in the set of actions we're doing."

Kalman very much believes that the normalization agreements with the Gulf states do exactly that. "I think the Iranian leader, whose strategy is to base Iran on Israel's borders, wakes up these days and is very concerned, because he sees potential for Israel to be based around his own borders. It's a major change."

*Q: And military activity?*

"Moving part of the activity to areas outside of Israel is part of the issue. There's no doubt it's a right tool, we'll have to figure out how to develop it."

*Q: That means that if things explode on our border, Iran won't be able to sit quietly back at home?*

"We need to develop such tools. Definitely. When you're competing against an intelligent, strategic actor who plays long term, you need to act to influence his intentions. For that you need to act also in other places and in other ways."

In order to win this competition, he warns, you need to build force. "For the civilians, the security situation is basically good, and Iran is far away, but since this is a challenge to our national defense doctrine, we need to deal with it and we need to build a stable force that will last for many years and will not depend on any kind of agreements."

*Q: And what will you say to the Minister of Finance who will come a minute after elections and demand cuts?*

"I'll explain the whole picture, and say that in order to invest in other areas that are important like education and health and social services you need security stability, and in order to get that you need budgetary stability for the defense establishment. When you work in sprints, everything is much more expensive. When you plan long term and spread it out over the years, you can do things more intelligently and at lower costs."

*Israel facing a 'security paradox'*

Kalman, 52, is married and the father of three. In 2018 he was appointed head of the Strategic Division in the IDF Planning Directorate, and last year was appointed head of the new division responsible for Iran and Strategy. He continues to fly and is considered a leading candidate for commander of the Israeli Air Force, a nomination coming up next year.

He believes that despite the Israeli attacks in Syria, where Israel is trying to prevent Iran from establishing itself and the transfer of weapons to Hezbollah, Iran has not dropped the dream of a foothold, yet it finds it difficult to do since Suleimani's death. "They're looking for other ways. There's a learning competition between us all the time."

*Q: Is there any way to make them give up?*

"They're in a different place than what they thought they'd be, and this made them dramatically change their plans. But this isn't a one-two year campaign, and not even four. This is a long-term event."

*Q: What needs to happen for them to give up?*

"Just like with the nuclear bomb, the solution is not only military. The attacks are only one part of the strategy, but there needs to be a diplomatic component that is missing now. Assad is very dependent on the Iranians economically, and we are thinking about how to bring Syria to the end of its civil war without Iran being there. It's a complicated event that needs to be managed between the powers."

One of the main threats on his table is the rockets and missiles that can hit targets with precision of just a few meters, and therefore pose a strategic threat on the high-profile facilities and strategic assets of Israel. Iran is dealing with this issue intensively in recent years and is spreading capabilities to its subordinates, mainly Hezbollah in Lebanon and the Houthis in Yemen.

"There is this tendency, which is wrong, to speak of these precision missiles and Hezbollah in the same sentence," he says. "It's much more widespread and worrying. We're speaking of a technological trend that has become fairly simple and available to all those around us. Israel is a small state and the precision capability on a small country is a threat we define as a grave strategic threat, one below a nuclear bomb. What many don't understand is that it's not just Hezbollah. It's what's being built in Syria, and maybe in the future in the Palestinian arena, and in Iraq and Yemen, and of course in Iran itself. It's a very challenging puzzle."

*Q: What you're saying is that if there's a war in the north, your working assumption is that we'll have to deal with precise weapons firing on us from every place in the region.*

"Correct. We're not just talking about a battle in the north, but a battle in the Northeast arena."

Therefore, he says, the decision to initiate a preemptive strike in Lebanon against Hezbollah's precision project is complicated, since it could lead to regional war. "We constantly discuss this, and look for ways to deal with the problem in all its dimensions - including the producer, in Iran."

*Q: Israel needs to define red lines that it will not cross?*

"Defining red lines is very problematic."

*Q: Why? You defined red lines when it comes to the nuclear issue.*

"Red lines tend to rub out. Israel knows how to respond to complicated challenges, and I believe that with our technology and capability we'll know how to respond to this complicated challenge. But as I said, it's not just Hezbollah but a wider regional problem, which must be part of our strategic discussions with the Americans and others, because nobody in the world is dealing with it. They talk about nuclear bombs, chemical weapons, but nothing about the precision weapons, and this must become part of the discussion."

*Q: And how will 2021 end?*

"I think that if we succeed in signing a few more normalization agreements we'll have potential for a different Middle East, and as always be very dependent on the dynamics versus Iran. If we succeed in getting the international community on board for a longer and stronger nuclear deal, we'll be in a very positive situation."









'Israel has the ability to completely destroy Iran's nuclear program'


The past year was very good security-wise. The low number of attacks and victims gave Israelis a relatively high




www.israelhayom.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yavar

2021
Iran G ando-2 ( is not in Urdu so not gay word ) TV-series, England MI6 Terrorist agent implantation Roadside explosive Bomb, and Iranian security forces detection and neutralization






Feb, 2016




Iran has unveiled five new domestically-built pieces of defense equipment during a ceremony attended by top military officials. The defense achievements, unveiled in Tehran on Monday, comprised the Pars Cam detector device, an explosives and drugs detector device, anti-shock and explosion-proof polymer covers, a new generation of NBC (nuclear, biological, chemical) suits, and a production line for Obidoxime Chloride, a medicine for countering chemical agents.








Iran unveils five defense achievements


Iran has unveiled five new domestically-built pieces of defense equipment during a ceremony attended by top military officials. According to Press TV, …




english.irib.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Surenas said:


> Great insight on the strategic Israeli perspective regarding their struggle with Iran. Notwithstanding the usually boast of them being able to destroy Iran's nuclear program (which is nothing more than a psychological reflex and a negotiation tactic), the following interview provides great understanding of how they view the regional power struggle.
> 
> *'Israel has the ability to completely destroy Iran's nuclear program'*
> 
> The past year was very good security-wise. The low number of attacks and victims gave Israelis a relatively high feeling of security, and the intensive focus on coronavirus (and elections) pushed aside other issues that in normal times would have made headlines.
> 
> But the security challenges are here to stay. The new government, when it is formed, will not be able to avoid them, and top of the list is Iran. Behind the scenes, preparations are already underway for these marathon discussions, which take place mainly within the IDF, and specifically in the new unit formed last year to deal with Iran and strategic issues – the Strategy and Third-Circle Directorate.
> 
> The man heading this unit, Tal Kalman, is one of the most-cautious generals in the General Staff, and his statements here, in his first and exclusive interview, portray exactly the threats and possible responses – including military – but also hold a warning: to avoid dealing with these problems could pose a strategic threat for Israel.
> 
> Kalman says 2020 was a good year for the battle against Iran. "I don't want to call it a turning point year, but it was a year of major changes." It began with the killing of Qassem Suleimani, and continued with "a sequence of events that I mostly can't elaborate on, which made the balance positive, even very positive."
> 
> *Q: And yet, Iran is far from surrendering.*
> 
> "Iran is not a specific operational challenge, but a challenge one level above the military. It is a challenge for our national security doctrine. We had a tendency to be cynical in recent years, due to the idea that Iran is being pushed into the discussion for other things, but I really think this is about dealing with a country with the potential to become a regional power, headed by an extreme regime with a real goal of destroying Israel.
> 
> Dealing with Iran, he says, is based on four components. The first is the extreme regime, "that as long as it rules Iran, Israel will have a major challenge." The second is the nuclear issue. The third is the military strengthening "which is close to that of a regional power." And the fourth is the Iranian attempt to grow its regional influence "that in the long run uses areas with lack of governance and establishes capabilities there."
> 
> The challenge that all these pose for Israel is unprecedented. "The standard components of deterrence, defeat and defense are irrelevant for a country of 80 million people that are hundreds of miles away. This is a long-term strategic competition that calls on us to deploy a different kind of thinking than the one used for tackling a country on our border."
> 
> *Q: Explain.*
> 
> "For a country on our border, I build up the force, prepare for war, sometimes act to thwart threats, and I keep a very large intelligence hold , with the aim of bringing about defeat in war. With Iran, it's not about defeat. It's a competition. And therefore the components that need to be dealt with are not only military. They're also military, but also diplomatic, economic, conscientious, and more. That's how big the challenge is."
> 
> *Q: Can Iran be defeated?*
> 
> "When you're in a strategic competition with a state, you're not concerned about defeat. What you try to achieve is supremacy at any given point in time, supremacy that will give significant deterrence that will give you security and deter the other side from acting against you."
> 
> *Q: And yet, Jerusalem and Washington had hoped for defeat - that the regime would collapse under the sanctions.*
> 
> "A strategic competition is not about thinking about tomorrow morning, but long term. It requires synchronizing all the national efforts, some of which are not managed by the IDF, but rather other bodies. Israel has room for improvement in this area."
> 
> This is precisely the process that Kalman has been advancing this past year. Together with the Mossad, the Foreign Ministry, the Atomic Energy Commission and other bodies, an orderly process is taking place, which will eventually submit to the state leadership a doctrine of how to deal with Iranian challenge in the long term, and will subsequently bring about the synchronization of all the national efforts "which were not always synchronized in the past."
> 
> *Q: What have you already learned?*
> 
> "We understood that we need to deal with all the components of the problem. You can't just look at the nuclear, or just at the military, or just at the regional. You need to deal with everything. These past years we were very focused on the nuclear, which is of course on top because there's a difference in dealing with a nuclear Iran to a non-nuclear one."
> 
> The Iranian regime is interested in nuclear capability, he says, first of all to secure its stability. But for Israel, this is an existential issue, and it will be a different Middle East, entering a nuclear arms race where other countries can join Iran and attempt to achieve nuclear capabilities."
> 
> *Q: Who?*
> 
> "I presume many of the countries around us will attempt to achieve nuclear capability. Certainly those with the economic capability."
> 
> *Q: Saudi Arabia? The Emirates? Egypt? Turkey?*
> 
> "All these countries are candidates, yes. They are worried about Iran as much as we are."
> 
> As opposed to public belief, Kalman thinks the Israeli strategy in the past 30 years actually worked, and the proof is that Iran still has no nuclear capability. The way to continue to delay this aspiration in the future is to make it understand that the price it pays is heavy. "The Iranian people pay a very heavy price for the regime's interest in nuclear capability. But I believe this is not an Israeli problem, but one for the whole international community."
> 
> Therefore, he believes, during negotiations, Israel needs to focus only on the nuclear issue, and not additional issues. "When speaking of nuclear capability, you should only talk about that and not about other regional issues and military reinforcement. It's not right to push all those issues into the deal."
> 
> *Q: Why?*
> 
> "Because the nuclear issue is the number one threat, and we have to achieve the maximum on that one. With all the rest we'll know how to deal. It's not that we're not asking the international community to deal with those as well, but there's a clear priority. First of all: nuclear capability."
> 
> Kalman is also very concerned about the conventional military strengthening of Iran, which is "a discussion we're missing out on." It's not about tanks and artillery, mostly long-range missiles and rockets, many of them precise, cruise missiles, drones, advanced aerial defense weapon systems that could challenge the Israeli air force and more. "Iran doesn't only produce for itself. It supplies its subordinates with precise capabilities, with cruise missiles, with aerial defense systems to deal with Israeli air force capabilities. What's made in Iran doesn't stay in Iran. It's immediately found in Syria, Lebanon, and maybe later on in Gaza."
> 
> *'The military option is always there'*
> 
> Kalman believes that Israel can influence what the deal with Iran will look like. The way to do that is through dialogue with the new US administration, which is already underway. Earlier this month there was a comprehensive discussion between the sides, led by the National Security Council, in which Kalman and his people took part. "The first stage is to be aligned with them on the intelligence picture. The Iranian nuclear program in 2021 is not the same program that existed when the deal was signed in 2015."
> 
> *Q: And they agree with us?*
> 
> "I think that in very high percentages they see the situation as we do."
> 
> *Q: And can you understand the fear in Israel, based on the fact that these are the same people who were involved with making the deal last time?*
> 
> "It's true that in some of the cases these are the same people, but it's not the same administration. So far, this administration is keeping its promises. It has come to listen, not rush to a new deal. So, I think there's a space of a few months to try and influence the administration's policy. Even the Americans are clearly saying they will not allow Iran to achieve nuclear capability. Now, the question is how to act in this situation."
> 
> *Q: What should Israel be demanding?*
> 
> "I can't go into detail, but basically we're saying 'yes' to a deal that will be longer and stronger."
> 
> *Q: What do you say to those who think Iran is closer to the bomb than it was under the deal?*
> 
> "As we see it, the actions Iran has taken are reversible, and were made to signal the international community to 'hold us back and come back to the deal.' It's not that Iran has run away and headed towards a bomb. Furthermore, if the deal still existed, the Iranian issues wouldn't be on the agenda. Under Biden's national security doctrines, the Middle East is in fourth or fifth place. The US is looking at other regions and doesn't want to invest as much in ours. Leaving the deal actually left the Iranian issues on the agenda very clearly."
> 
> Kalman believes that the chances that Iran has secret components in its nuclear program are very low. "We have great intelligence and cooperation, but since it's already happened to us once - our strategy needs to be that it can happen to us again. I can assure you that the utmost efforts and means are invested in surveillance and to be prepared so we are not surprised, but since I can't foresee the future, and presuming this is indeed an existential threat for Israel that we can't tolerate, we need also relevant military tools."
> 
> *Q: Let's discuss the military option.*
> 
> "I've been dealing with this for 25 years. I know the plans from the tactical level to the systemic and strategic level where I am today. For the past decades, it was always in gear, during the first years of the deal the level of attention to this dropped somewhat, but over the past year we're back in fourth-fifth gear."
> 
> *Q: So one should ask if Israel has the ability to militarily thwart Iran's nuclear plan. To attack and completely destroy it, like in Iraq in 1981 and Syria in 2007.*
> 
> "The answer is yes. When we build these capabilities, we build them to be operational. It's not that there aren't many strategic dilemmas, since the day after Iran can go back to the plan, but the ability exists. Definitely."
> 
> A military threat, he believes, should be part of the strategic components. This is the message that Israel is sending in its dialogue with the US and Europe. "We don't want to use it. Maybe when I was young I did, but today I understand it must be the final resort. We need to reach a solution in other ways, diplomatically, and I think there's a chance for that, but this tool is also important. The Iranian regime is looking at this long-term, strategically, and is cautious and calculated. We already said that for them the nuclear bomb is an insurance policy, so if they understand it could endanger them - they'll think again."
> 
> While Israel is building capability to attack Iran, he says, the path forward is through cooperation. "Without being pompous, over the past two years we've seen dramatic changes in cooperation with our allies, mainly the US We have a relationship that has reached high intimacy. There were operations in the past year where things happened that never did before, from intelligence cooperation to operational cooperation. It happens because the Americans understand the shared interest in restraining the Iranian challenge in the Middle East."
> 
> *Q: Many in the defense community believe that instead of fighting the Iranians on our border, we should move the battle to their territory.*
> 
> "One of the conclusions in the process we're doing now is that we need to strengthen that component in the set of actions we're doing."
> 
> Kalman very much believes that the normalization agreements with the Gulf states do exactly that. "I think the Iranian leader, whose strategy is to base Iran on Israel's borders, wakes up these days and is very concerned, because he sees potential for Israel to be based around his own borders. It's a major change."
> 
> *Q: And military activity?*
> 
> "Moving part of the activity to areas outside of Israel is part of the issue. There's no doubt it's a right tool, we'll have to figure out how to develop it."
> 
> *Q: That means that if things explode on our border, Iran won't be able to sit quietly back at home?*
> 
> "We need to develop such tools. Definitely. When you're competing against an intelligent, strategic actor who plays long term, you need to act to influence his intentions. For that you need to act also in other places and in other ways."
> 
> In order to win this competition, he warns, you need to build force. "For the civilians, the security situation is basically good, and Iran is far away, but since this is a challenge to our national defense doctrine, we need to deal with it and we need to build a stable force that will last for many years and will not depend on any kind of agreements."
> 
> *Q: And what will you say to the Minister of Finance who will come a minute after elections and demand cuts?*
> 
> "I'll explain the whole picture, and say that in order to invest in other areas that are important like education and health and social services you need security stability, and in order to get that you need budgetary stability for the defense establishment. When you work in sprints, everything is much more expensive. When you plan long term and spread it out over the years, you can do things more intelligently and at lower costs."
> 
> *Israel facing a 'security paradox'*
> 
> Kalman, 52, is married and the father of three. In 2018 he was appointed head of the Strategic Division in the IDF Planning Directorate, and last year was appointed head of the new division responsible for Iran and Strategy. He continues to fly and is considered a leading candidate for commander of the Israeli Air Force, a nomination coming up next year.
> 
> He believes that despite the Israeli attacks in Syria, where Israel is trying to prevent Iran from establishing itself and the transfer of weapons to Hezbollah, Iran has not dropped the dream of a foothold, yet it finds it difficult to do since Suleimani's death. "They're looking for other ways. There's a learning competition between us all the time."
> 
> *Q: Is there any way to make them give up?*
> 
> "They're in a different place than what they thought they'd be, and this made them dramatically change their plans. But this isn't a one-two year campaign, and not even four. This is a long-term event."
> 
> *Q: What needs to happen for them to give up?*
> 
> "Just like with the nuclear bomb, the solution is not only military. The attacks are only one part of the strategy, but there needs to be a diplomatic component that is missing now. Assad is very dependent on the Iranians economically, and we are thinking about how to bring Syria to the end of its civil war without Iran being there. It's a complicated event that needs to be managed between the powers."
> 
> One of the main threats on his table is the rockets and missiles that can hit targets with precision of just a few meters, and therefore pose a strategic threat on the high-profile facilities and strategic assets of Israel. Iran is dealing with this issue intensively in recent years and is spreading capabilities to its subordinates, mainly Hezbollah in Lebanon and the Houthis in Yemen.
> 
> "There is this tendency, which is wrong, to speak of these precision missiles and Hezbollah in the same sentence," he says. "It's much more widespread and worrying. We're speaking of a technological trend that has become fairly simple and available to all those around us. Israel is a small state and the precision capability on a small country is a threat we define as a grave strategic threat, one below a nuclear bomb. What many don't understand is that it's not just Hezbollah. It's what's being built in Syria, and maybe in the future in the Palestinian arena, and in Iraq and Yemen, and of course in Iran itself. It's a very challenging puzzle."
> 
> *Q: What you're saying is that if there's a war in the north, your working assumption is that we'll have to deal with precise weapons firing on us from every place in the region.*
> 
> "Correct. We're not just talking about a battle in the north, but a battle in the Northeast arena."
> 
> Therefore, he says, the decision to initiate a preemptive strike in Lebanon against Hezbollah's precision project is complicated, since it could lead to regional war. "We constantly discuss this, and look for ways to deal with the problem in all its dimensions - including the producer, in Iran."
> 
> *Q: Israel needs to define red lines that it will not cross?*
> 
> "Defining red lines is very problematic."
> 
> *Q: Why? You defined red lines when it comes to the nuclear issue.*
> 
> "Red lines tend to rub out. Israel knows how to respond to complicated challenges, and I believe that with our technology and capability we'll know how to respond to this complicated challenge. But as I said, it's not just Hezbollah but a wider regional problem, which must be part of our strategic discussions with the Americans and others, because nobody in the world is dealing with it. They talk about nuclear bombs, chemical weapons, but nothing about the precision weapons, and this must become part of the discussion."
> 
> *Q: And how will 2021 end?*
> 
> "I think that if we succeed in signing a few more normalization agreements we'll have potential for a different Middle East, and as always be very dependent on the dynamics versus Iran. If we succeed in getting the international community on board for a longer and stronger nuclear deal, we'll be in a very positive situation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Israel has the ability to completely destroy Iran's nuclear program'
> 
> 
> The past year was very good security-wise. The low number of attacks and victims gave Israelis a relatively high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelhayom.com


LOL!!
It doesnt sound like the israelis have any good options,certainly none militarily speaking at any rate,thats probaby also pretty much why the israelis seem to also be putting the bulk of their hopes in the "better deal" fantasy basket,tho I`ve no doubt whatsoever that even in the,shall we say "extremely unlikely" event that this actually happens,that this would still be merely nothing more than a way for them,and the rest of the west too,to buy more time in the hope that something else,anything else,would come along to ensure the end of irans nuclear program.
Ultimately despite all of the lip service to acknowledging irans nuclear rights its pretty clear that the only way that the west will ever truly accept irans nuclear program,and abandon the pleasant,but ridiculous,fantasy that iran can somehow be conned or strong armed into abandoning it,is if they are left with no choice but to accept the reality,perhaps when they see a nuclear fireball rising up over some hidden nuclear test site inside iran for instance,because at that point they would both know and be forced to accept in their nasty dishonest little heart of hearts that there would be no going back from this,and that they would have no choice but to learn to live with this new unpleasant reality and to make the most of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Surenas said:


> Great insight on the strategic Israeli perspective regarding their struggle with Iran. Notwithstanding the usually boast of them being able to destroy Iran's nuclear program (which is nothing more than a psychological reflex and a negotiation tactic), the following interview provides great understanding of how they view the regional power struggle.
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 1) They've come to understand that they aren't able to defeat Iran in a classical way.
> 2) Their previous maximalist position to include other affairs in the nuclear negotiations was unwise.
> 3) Iran is not only a nuclear threat any more; its growing conventional military capabilities are now a strategic concern for them as well.
> 4) They understand Iran to be an intelligent power which exercises strategic patience to achieve its goals. This has forced them to change strategy.
> 5) They consider their newfound cooperation with the Persian Gulf states to be a potential strategic asset against Iran.
> 
> *'Israel has the ability to completely destroy Iran's nuclear program'*
> 
> The past year was very good security-wise. The low number of attacks and victims gave Israelis a relatively high feeling of security, and the intensive focus on coronavirus (and elections) pushed aside other issues that in normal times would have made headlines.
> 
> But the security challenges are here to stay. The new government, when it is formed, will not be able to avoid them, and top of the list is Iran. Behind the scenes, preparations are already underway for these marathon discussions, which take place mainly within the IDF, and specifically in the new unit formed last year to deal with Iran and strategic issues – the Strategy and Third-Circle Directorate.
> 
> The man heading this unit, Tal Kalman, is one of the most-cautious generals in the General Staff, and his statements here, in his first and exclusive interview, portray exactly the threats and possible responses – including military – but also hold a warning: to avoid dealing with these problems could pose a strategic threat for Israel.
> 
> Kalman says 2020 was a good year for the battle against Iran. "I don't want to call it a turning point year, but it was a year of major changes." It began with the killing of Qassem Suleimani, and continued with "a sequence of events that I mostly can't elaborate on, which made the balance positive, even very positive."
> 
> *Q: And yet, Iran is far from surrendering.*
> 
> "Iran is not a specific operational challenge, but a challenge one level above the military. It is a challenge for our national security doctrine. We had a tendency to be cynical in recent years, due to the idea that Iran is being pushed into the discussion for other things, but I really think this is about dealing with a country with the potential to become a regional power, headed by an extreme regime with a real goal of destroying Israel.
> 
> Dealing with Iran, he says, is based on four components. The first is the extreme regime, "that as long as it rules Iran, Israel will have a major challenge." The second is the nuclear issue. The third is the military strengthening "which is close to that of a regional power." And the fourth is the Iranian attempt to grow its regional influence "that in the long run uses areas with lack of governance and establishes capabilities there."
> 
> The challenge that all these pose for Israel is unprecedented. "The standard components of deterrence, defeat and defense are irrelevant for a country of 80 million people that are hundreds of miles away. This is a long-term strategic competition that calls on us to deploy a different kind of thinking than the one used for tackling a country on our border."
> 
> *Q: Explain.*
> 
> "For a country on our border, I build up the force, prepare for war, sometimes act to thwart threats, and I keep a very large intelligence hold , with the aim of bringing about defeat in war. With Iran, it's not about defeat. It's a competition. And therefore the components that need to be dealt with are not only military. They're also military, but also diplomatic, economic, conscientious, and more. That's how big the challenge is."
> 
> *Q: Can Iran be defeated?*
> 
> "When you're in a strategic competition with a state, you're not concerned about defeat. What you try to achieve is supremacy at any given point in time, supremacy that will give significant deterrence that will give you security and deter the other side from acting against you."
> 
> *Q: And yet, Jerusalem and Washington had hoped for defeat - that the regime would collapse under the sanctions.*
> 
> "A strategic competition is not about thinking about tomorrow morning, but long term. It requires synchronizing all the national efforts, some of which are not managed by the IDF, but rather other bodies. Israel has room for improvement in this area."
> 
> This is precisely the process that Kalman has been advancing this past year. Together with the Mossad, the Foreign Ministry, the Atomic Energy Commission and other bodies, an orderly process is taking place, which will eventually submit to the state leadership a doctrine of how to deal with Iranian challenge in the long term, and will subsequently bring about the synchronization of all the national efforts "which were not always synchronized in the past."
> 
> *Q: What have you already learned?*
> 
> "We understood that we need to deal with all the components of the problem. You can't just look at the nuclear, or just at the military, or just at the regional. You need to deal with everything. These past years we were very focused on the nuclear, which is of course on top because there's a difference in dealing with a nuclear Iran to a non-nuclear one."
> 
> The Iranian regime is interested in nuclear capability, he says, first of all to secure its stability. But for Israel, this is an existential issue, and it will be a different Middle East, entering a nuclear arms race where other countries can join Iran and attempt to achieve nuclear capabilities."
> 
> *Q: Who?*
> 
> "I presume many of the countries around us will attempt to achieve nuclear capability. Certainly those with the economic capability."
> 
> *Q: Saudi Arabia? The Emirates? Egypt? Turkey?*
> 
> "All these countries are candidates, yes. They are worried about Iran as much as we are."
> 
> As opposed to public belief, Kalman thinks the Israeli strategy in the past 30 years actually worked, and the proof is that Iran still has no nuclear capability. The way to continue to delay this aspiration in the future is to make it understand that the price it pays is heavy. "The Iranian people pay a very heavy price for the regime's interest in nuclear capability. But I believe this is not an Israeli problem, but one for the whole international community."
> 
> Therefore, he believes, during negotiations, Israel needs to focus only on the nuclear issue, and not additional issues. "When speaking of nuclear capability, you should only talk about that and not about other regional issues and military reinforcement. It's not right to push all those issues into the deal."
> 
> *Q: Why?*
> 
> "Because the nuclear issue is the number one threat, and we have to achieve the maximum on that one. With all the rest we'll know how to deal. It's not that we're not asking the international community to deal with those as well, but there's a clear priority. First of all: nuclear capability."
> 
> Kalman is also very concerned about the conventional military strengthening of Iran, which is "a discussion we're missing out on." It's not about tanks and artillery, mostly long-range missiles and rockets, many of them precise, cruise missiles, drones, advanced aerial defense weapon systems that could challenge the Israeli air force and more. "Iran doesn't only produce for itself. It supplies its subordinates with precise capabilities, with cruise missiles, with aerial defense systems to deal with Israeli air force capabilities. What's made in Iran doesn't stay in Iran. It's immediately found in Syria, Lebanon, and maybe later on in Gaza."
> 
> *'The military option is always there'*
> 
> Kalman believes that Israel can influence what the deal with Iran will look like. The way to do that is through dialogue with the new US administration, which is already underway. Earlier this month there was a comprehensive discussion between the sides, led by the National Security Council, in which Kalman and his people took part. "The first stage is to be aligned with them on the intelligence picture. The Iranian nuclear program in 2021 is not the same program that existed when the deal was signed in 2015."
> 
> *Q: And they agree with us?*
> 
> "I think that in very high percentages they see the situation as we do."
> 
> *Q: And can you understand the fear in Israel, based on the fact that these are the same people who were involved with making the deal last time?*
> 
> "It's true that in some of the cases these are the same people, but it's not the same administration. So far, this administration is keeping its promises. It has come to listen, not rush to a new deal. So, I think there's a space of a few months to try and influence the administration's policy. Even the Americans are clearly saying they will not allow Iran to achieve nuclear capability. Now, the question is how to act in this situation."
> 
> *Q: What should Israel be demanding?*
> 
> "I can't go into detail, but basically we're saying 'yes' to a deal that will be longer and stronger."
> 
> *Q: What do you say to those who think Iran is closer to the bomb than it was under the deal?*
> 
> "As we see it, the actions Iran has taken are reversible, and were made to signal the international community to 'hold us back and come back to the deal.' It's not that Iran has run away and headed towards a bomb. Furthermore, if the deal still existed, the Iranian issues wouldn't be on the agenda. Under Biden's national security doctrines, the Middle East is in fourth or fifth place. The US is looking at other regions and doesn't want to invest as much in ours. Leaving the deal actually left the Iranian issues on the agenda very clearly."
> 
> Kalman believes that the chances that Iran has secret components in its nuclear program are very low. "We have great intelligence and cooperation, but since it's already happened to us once - our strategy needs to be that it can happen to us again. I can assure you that the utmost efforts and means are invested in surveillance and to be prepared so we are not surprised, but since I can't foresee the future, and presuming this is indeed an existential threat for Israel that we can't tolerate, we need also relevant military tools."
> 
> *Q: Let's discuss the military option.*
> 
> "I've been dealing with this for 25 years. I know the plans from the tactical level to the systemic and strategic level where I am today. For the past decades, it was always in gear, during the first years of the deal the level of attention to this dropped somewhat, but over the past year we're back in fourth-fifth gear."
> 
> *Q: So one should ask if Israel has the ability to militarily thwart Iran's nuclear plan. To attack and completely destroy it, like in Iraq in 1981 and Syria in 2007.*
> 
> "The answer is yes. When we build these capabilities, we build them to be operational. It's not that there aren't many strategic dilemmas, since the day after Iran can go back to the plan, but the ability exists. Definitely."
> 
> A military threat, he believes, should be part of the strategic components. This is the message that Israel is sending in its dialogue with the US and Europe. "We don't want to use it. Maybe when I was young I did, but today I understand it must be the final resort. We need to reach a solution in other ways, diplomatically, and I think there's a chance for that, but this tool is also important. The Iranian regime is looking at this long-term, strategically, and is cautious and calculated. We already said that for them the nuclear bomb is an insurance policy, so if they understand it could endanger them - they'll think again."
> 
> While Israel is building capability to attack Iran, he says, the path forward is through cooperation. "Without being pompous, over the past two years we've seen dramatic changes in cooperation with our allies, mainly the US We have a relationship that has reached high intimacy. There were operations in the past year where things happened that never did before, from intelligence cooperation to operational cooperation. It happens because the Americans understand the shared interest in restraining the Iranian challenge in the Middle East."
> 
> *Q: Many in the defense community believe that instead of fighting the Iranians on our border, we should move the battle to their territory.*
> 
> "One of the conclusions in the process we're doing now is that we need to strengthen that component in the set of actions we're doing."
> 
> Kalman very much believes that the normalization agreements with the Gulf states do exactly that. "I think the Iranian leader, whose strategy is to base Iran on Israel's borders, wakes up these days and is very concerned, because he sees potential for Israel to be based around his own borders. It's a major change."
> 
> *Q: And military activity?*
> 
> "Moving part of the activity to areas outside of Israel is part of the issue. There's no doubt it's a right tool, we'll have to figure out how to develop it."
> 
> *Q: That means that if things explode on our border, Iran won't be able to sit quietly back at home?*
> 
> "We need to develop such tools. Definitely. When you're competing against an intelligent, strategic actor who plays long term, you need to act to influence his intentions. For that you need to act also in other places and in other ways."
> 
> In order to win this competition, he warns, you need to build force. "For the civilians, the security situation is basically good, and Iran is far away, but since this is a challenge to our national defense doctrine, we need to deal with it and we need to build a stable force that will last for many years and will not depend on any kind of agreements."
> 
> *Q: And what will you say to the Minister of Finance who will come a minute after elections and demand cuts?*
> 
> "I'll explain the whole picture, and say that in order to invest in other areas that are important like education and health and social services you need security stability, and in order to get that you need budgetary stability for the defense establishment. When you work in sprints, everything is much more expensive. When you plan long term and spread it out over the years, you can do things more intelligently and at lower costs."
> 
> *Israel facing a 'security paradox'*
> 
> Kalman, 52, is married and the father of three. In 2018 he was appointed head of the Strategic Division in the IDF Planning Directorate, and last year was appointed head of the new division responsible for Iran and Strategy. He continues to fly and is considered a leading candidate for commander of the Israeli Air Force, a nomination coming up next year.
> 
> He believes that despite the Israeli attacks in Syria, where Israel is trying to prevent Iran from establishing itself and the transfer of weapons to Hezbollah, Iran has not dropped the dream of a foothold, yet it finds it difficult to do since Suleimani's death. "They're looking for other ways. There's a learning competition between us all the time."
> 
> *Q: Is there any way to make them give up?*
> 
> "They're in a different place than what they thought they'd be, and this made them dramatically change their plans. But this isn't a one-two year campaign, and not even four. This is a long-term event."
> 
> *Q: What needs to happen for them to give up?*
> 
> "Just like with the nuclear bomb, the solution is not only military. The attacks are only one part of the strategy, but there needs to be a diplomatic component that is missing now. Assad is very dependent on the Iranians economically, and we are thinking about how to bring Syria to the end of its civil war without Iran being there. It's a complicated event that needs to be managed between the powers."
> 
> One of the main threats on his table is the rockets and missiles that can hit targets with precision of just a few meters, and therefore pose a strategic threat on the high-profile facilities and strategic assets of Israel. Iran is dealing with this issue intensively in recent years and is spreading capabilities to its subordinates, mainly Hezbollah in Lebanon and the Houthis in Yemen.
> 
> "There is this tendency, which is wrong, to speak of these precision missiles and Hezbollah in the same sentence," he says. "It's much more widespread and worrying. We're speaking of a technological trend that has become fairly simple and available to all those around us. Israel is a small state and the precision capability on a small country is a threat we define as a grave strategic threat, one below a nuclear bomb. What many don't understand is that it's not just Hezbollah. It's what's being built in Syria, and maybe in the future in the Palestinian arena, and in Iraq and Yemen, and of course in Iran itself. It's a very challenging puzzle."
> 
> *Q: What you're saying is that if there's a war in the north, your working assumption is that we'll have to deal with precise weapons firing on us from every place in the region.*
> 
> "Correct. We're not just talking about a battle in the north, but a battle in the Northeast arena."
> 
> Therefore, he says, the decision to initiate a preemptive strike in Lebanon against Hezbollah's precision project is complicated, since it could lead to regional war. "We constantly discuss this, and look for ways to deal with the problem in all its dimensions - including the producer, in Iran."
> 
> *Q: Israel needs to define red lines that it will not cross?*
> 
> "Defining red lines is very problematic."
> 
> *Q: Why? You defined red lines when it comes to the nuclear issue.*
> 
> "Red lines tend to rub out. Israel knows how to respond to complicated challenges, and I believe that with our technology and capability we'll know how to respond to this complicated challenge. But as I said, it's not just Hezbollah but a wider regional problem, which must be part of our strategic discussions with the Americans and others, because nobody in the world is dealing with it. They talk about nuclear bombs, chemical weapons, but nothing about the precision weapons, and this must become part of the discussion."
> 
> *Q: And how will 2021 end?*
> 
> "I think that if we succeed in signing a few more normalization agreements we'll have potential for a different Middle East, and as always be very dependent on the dynamics versus Iran. If we succeed in getting the international community on board for a longer and stronger nuclear deal, we'll be in a very positive situation."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Israel has the ability to completely destroy Iran's nuclear program'
> 
> 
> The past year was very good security-wise. The low number of attacks and victims gave Israelis a relatively high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelhayom.com


The little mouse is roaring as usual ..... .. Now the mouse has to rely on help from Arab sheikhs to save them and their colony...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Sineva said:


> LOL!!re
> It doesnt sound like the israelis have any good options,certainly none militarily speaking at any rate,thats probaby also pretty much why the israelis seem to also be putting the bulk of their hopes in the "better deal" fantasy basket,tho I`ve no doubt whatsoever that even in the,shall we say "extremely unlikely" event that this actually happens,that this would still be merely nothing more than a way for them,and the rest of the west too,to buy more time in the hope that something else,anything else,would come along to ensure the end of irans nuclear program.
> Ultimately despite all of the lip service to acknowledging irans nuclear rights its pretty clear that the only way that the west will ever truly accept irans nuclear program,and abandon the pleasant,but ridiculous,fantasy that iran can somehow be conned or strong armed into abandoning it,is if they are left with no choice but to accept the reality,perhaps when they see a nuclear fireball rising up over some hidden nuclear test site inside iran for instance,because at that point they would both know and be forced to accept in their nasty dishonest little heart of hearts that there would be no going back from this,and that they would have no choice but to learn to live with this new unpleasant reality and to make the most of it.



If one carefully reads between the lines, the sense of helplessness coming from Israel is increasingly becoming more visible. The Israelis have always carried this mentality of not depending on other powers to safeguard their core national interests, but recent developments involving Iran has forced them to accept the fact their ability to dictate terms on a future agreement or regional developments remains limited at best.

They put all their eggs in the basket of maximum pressure and are now suffering from its (unindented) consequences. 

Iran should use this strategic opportunity to the max.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Problem solved but not completely solved.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375830917797834755

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Problem solved but not completely solved.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375830917797834755



Who took this picture? American Satellites?


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> Problem solved but not completely solved.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375830917797834755


What's the story behind the picture?


----------



## scimitar19

WudangMaster said:


> What's the story behind the picture?


A giant cargo ship clogged the canal?!


----------



## Shawnee

WudangMaster said:


> What's the story behind the picture?



Same closed clogged Suez canal. Peed wording is a bit encrypted and I left it as such. It is a counter mainstream and between-line assessment.

If you like to start analysis where everyone stops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> Same closed clogged Suez canal. Peed wording is a bit encrypted and I left it as such. It is a counter mainstream and between-line assessment.
> 
> If you like to start analysis where everyone stops.


similar "event" could happen "accidentally!!!" if a large cargo ship/tanker is disabled in strait of hormuz...may be..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> Same closed clogged Suez canal. Peed wording is a bit encrypted and I left it as such. It is a counter mainstream and between-line assessment.
> 
> If you like to start analysis where everyone stops.


I didn't realize it was suez, I just just saw little dots on water thinking they were islands at first until the twitter page opened with the full picture. 
I was thinking of that already when there was discussion that $10 billion a day was lost due to the blockage and how easy it would be to to cripple the entire thing longer with more damage...
I think Hormuz is too large to be blocked so easily and I am surprised how narrow suez is and with only line; I would have expected it have been turned into something more sophisticated with more machines, pumps and parallel courses, etc.. 
Also makes me wonder about Panama...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

WudangMaster said:


> I didn't realize it was suez, I just just saw little dots on water thinking they were islands at first until the twitter page opened with the full picture.
> I was thinking of that already when there was discussion that $10 billion a day was lost due to the blockage and how easy it would be to to cripple the entire thing longer with more damage...
> I think Hormuz is too large to be blocked so easily and I am surprised how narrow suez is and with only line; I would have expected it have been turned into something more sophisticated with more machines, pumps and parallel courses, etc..
> Also makes me wonder about Panama...



I will add that I do not necessarily see Iran involved. I see a better culprit who wants to send a message and has an alternative to Suez Canal too.


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> I will add that I do not necessarily see Iran involved. I see a better culprit who wants to send a message and has an alternative to Suez Canal too.


I don't think that anything was intentional in this particular incident. I just finished looking at maps of the canal over all and am surprised at how narrow and limited it is. As I said before, I was expecting some much more up to date and with multiple lanes and numerous redundancy. It's overall not that different from when it was originally created.


----------



## scimitar19

aryobarzan said:


> similar "event" could happen "accidentally!!!" if a large cargo ship/tanker is disabled in strait of hormuz...may be..


I would go much further and say with increased ballistic missile precision to target ships in Suez canal you have severed economic lifeline between East and West. Translated into basic language Suez canal can become Iran's second Hormuz strait not to mention Bab Al-Mandeb. The Suez canal has shown a very fragile nature where the ship got beached because engines failed and they had problems unbeaching the ship. Question raises what happens when similar sized ship gets struck to the point where it starts sinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376929353460768776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376904890484731911
اگه این پهپاد به قلب ارامکو بخوره کمتر خسارت میزنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

sha ah said:


> Israel is such a small strip of land saturated with so many cutting edge SAM systems that it's extremely difficult to penetrate their air defenses.
> 
> The solution is to overwhelm their air defense systems with cheap, yet lethal kamikazi UAVs and cruise missiles simultaneously. Some of the recent models shown off by the Houthis in Yemen are extremely promising in that regard.
> 
> If Hezbollah in Lebanon are paying attention then they should be bulking up on UAVs and cruise missiles, along with MANPADS and other projectiles as much as possible.



Especially if Is-NOT-rael has frequency weapons that can destroy electronics. Going back to basic dumb rockets as one part of your arsenal is a way to penetrate these ADS. If there are no electronics to fry, electronic warfare is not possible. Swarms would be possible.

This is why laser is the next focus of ADS.


----------



## yavar

افغانستان سد کمال خان رئیس جمهور محمد اشرف غنی: آب مفت به ایران نمی دهیم آب در برابر نفت 
https://www.dw.com/fa-ir/رئیس-جمهوری-افغانستان-دیگر-به-ایران-آب-رایگان-نمیدهیم/a-56978878 
Afghanistan Kamal-Khan Dam, President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani: We do not give free water to Iran, Water for Oil swap https://afghanistan.asia-news.com/en_GB/articles/cnmi_st/features/2021/03/26/feature-02


some one need to tell this fool is too late 

Iran The Project Desalination and transfer of Persian Gulf water and Oman Sea water ( Phase-3 ) to the Central Plateau and East ( Sistan and Baluchestan Province)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

yavar said:


> افغانستان سد کمال خان رئیس جمهور محمد اشرف غنی: آب مفت به ایران نمی دهیم آب در برابر نفت
> https://www.dw.com/fa-ir/رئیس-جمهوری-افغانستان-دیگر-به-ایران-آب-رایگان-نمیدهیم/a-56978878
> Afghanistan Kamal-Khan Dam, President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani: We do not give free water to Iran, Water for Oil swap https://afghanistan.asia-news.com/en_GB/articles/cnmi_st/features/2021/03/26/feature-02
> 
> 
> some one need to tell this fool is too late
> 
> Iran The Project Desalination and transfer of Persian Gulf water and Oman Sea water ( Phase-3 ) to the Central Plateau and East ( Sistan and Baluchestan Province)




There needs to be an extra tax on everything that goes to Afghnestan.... especially on petrolium products....even if Iran doubles its petrol pices...they still have no choice but to buy from Iran...... it will be a good lesson on not being so ungrateful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Raghfarm007 said:


> There needs to be an extra tax on everything that goes to Afghnestan.... especially on petrolium products



no need to do anything

the idiot is waiting for negotiation, we should just ignore him,

our desalination Oman Sea water ( Phase-3 ) has aleady finished so his got nothing to bargin with

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Same closed clogged Suez canal. Peed wording is a bit encrypted and I left it as such. It is a counter mainstream and between-line assessment.
> 
> If you like to start analysis where everyone stops.



@PeeD has already denied being Pataramesh.

Not sure why you would continue to propagate this claim.


----------



## yavar

https://imgur.com/a/Vc6hfgL


nazanin zaghari ratcliffe in G ando-2 TV-series,


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> @PeeD has already denied being Pataramesh.
> 
> Not sure why you would continue to propagate this claim.



I was not aware of that in that case. My bad.


----------



## Arian

yavar said:


> no need to do anything
> 
> the idiot is waiting for negotiation, we should just ignore him,
> 
> our desalination Oman Sea water ( Phase-3 ) has aleady finished so his got nothing to bargin with


کی تموم شده؟ ویدئویی که گذاشتی گفت تازه شروع شده که؟ بعد تازه مناطق شهری رو فوقش بشه سریع آبرسانی کرد، مناطق روستایی که تمام کشاورزی و درآمد مردم اون منطقه بیشتر در مناطق روستایی هست رو چی؟

واقعاً خجالت آور هست که جمهوری اسلامی حتی توانایی پاسخ دادن به افغانستان رو هم نداره. کاشکی دست کم در اندازه مرسی تو جریان مصر و اتیوپی غیرت به خرج می دادن. یه سال افغانستان رو کامل تحریم کنند، افغانی ها رو بندازن بیرون، راه های ارتباطی با افغانستان رو ببندن و مرزهای افغانستان رو ناامن کنند و از افغانستان فقط برای قاچاق دلار و پولشویی استفاده کنند حساب کار دست اون اشرف غنی با اون صدای مسخره اش میاد. وقتی قیمت بنزین تو افغانستان 5 برابر شد می فهمن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Arian said:


> کی تموم شده؟​


the Phase-3 aleady finished


Phase 4 is the one which is under contraction






the phase 4 more important because nuclear reactors we need for Desalination,
since 2015-2016 there is been negotiation with China over construction Two reactors in Makran Sea





__





Iran, Afghanistan sign document for comprehensive cooperation


Iran, Afghanistan sign document for comprehensive cooperation Politics June 22, 2020 - 9:22 TEHRAN - Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif held talks with Mohammad Hanif Atmar, Afghanistan’s acting foreign minister, in Tehran on Sunday during which they signed a document for comprehensive...



defence.pk






yavar said:


> no busher, i am look Salehi the Atomic cheif to posted Desalination reactor ( اب شیرین کن )
> *ساخت ۲راکتور هسته‌ای در ساحل مکران *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> راکتورهای هسته‌ای 100 مگاواتی برق در ساحل مکران احداث می‌شود- اخبار استانها تسنیم | Tasnim
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری تسنیم: معاون رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی ایران گفت: ساخت راکتورهای کوچک هسته‌ای از برنامه‌های سازمان انرژی اتمی است که دراین راستا 2 راکتور هسته‌ای 100 مگاواتی برق در ساحل مکران ساخته می‌شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn.ai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busher reactor already doing Desalination for Bushehr province and the second and third reactor by 2023 will all do Desalination
> 
> 2014
> *بهره‌برداری از مرحله نخست آب شیرین کن نیروگاه اتمی بوشهر*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بهره‌برداری از مرحله نخست آب شیرین کن نیروگاه اتمی بوشهر
> 
> 
> مرحله نخست واحد تولید آب شیرین کن نیروگاه اتمی بوشهر و دو طرح دیگر با حضور رییس سازمان انرژی اتمی کشوربه بهره‌برداری رسید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.isna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *در مراسم بتن‌ریزی واحد ۲ نیروگاه اتمی مطرح شد؛
> صالحی: تا سال ۱۴۰۶، سه هزار مگاوات برق هسته‌ای خواهیم داشت*
> 
> https://www.ettelaat.com/mobile/?p=97858&device=phone





Arian said:


> واقعاً خجالت آور هست که جمهوری اسلامی حتی توانایی پاسخ دادن به افغانستان رو هم نداره.​



you wrong we can give Ghani very hard security and economic slap.
but the question is Afghanistan worth it ?
remember you talking Islamic Republic here not Erdogan Turkey or bully in neighborhood, Islamic Republic is not reactionary

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

Looks like the roaches are at it again!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> There needs to be an extra tax on everything that goes to Afghnestan.... especially on petrolium products....even if Iran doubles its petrol pices...they still have no choice but to buy from Iran...... it will be a good lesson on not being so ungrateful


well first Afghanistan needs to be sued on breech of contract. hirmand water have been divided previously 
Iran have an allocation of 22 cubic meter per second in a normal water year



https://unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/env/documents/2017/WAT/12Dec_11-12_Scarcity_WS/presentations/S2-7_KawaSahab_Water_Allocation_in_Helmand_River_Basin.pdf


----------



## Arian

yavar said:


> the Phase-3 aleady finished
> 
> 
> Phase 4 is the one which is under contraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the phase 4 more important because nuclear reactors we need for Desalination,
> since 2015-2016 there is been negotiation with China over construction Two reactors in Makran Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, Afghanistan sign document for comprehensive cooperation
> 
> 
> Iran, Afghanistan sign document for comprehensive cooperation Politics June 22, 2020 - 9:22 TEHRAN - Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif held talks with Mohammad Hanif Atmar, Afghanistan’s acting foreign minister, in Tehran on Sunday during which they signed a document for comprehensive...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wrong we can give Ghani very hard security and economic slap.
> but the question is Afghanistan worth it ?
> remember you talking Islamic Republic here not Erdogan Turkey or bully in neighborhood, Islamic Republic is not reactionary


خوب پس یعنی هنوز راه اندازی نشده دیگه. ساخت یه راکتور هسته‌ای جدید دست کم 4 تا 5 سال زمان می‌بره، اما بعید می‌دونم با توجه به شرایط بین المللی و پیشینه ما در کند بودن زودتر از 10 سال بشه. بعد تازه باید لوله کشی کرد و اون آب رو به روستاها و زمین‌های کشاورزی رسوند که حتی اگه موازی هم پیش برن همون 10 سال خوش بینانه‌اش هست

یاور جان، تونستن روی کاغذ با تونستن در عمل جدا از هم هستن. روی کاغذ ارتش افغانستان حتی یک هفته هم نمی‌تونه جلوی نیروی نظامی ایران مقاومت کنه. اما چون ایران هیچ متحدی نداره هیچ وقت نمی‌تونیم درست پاسخی به این جوجه‌های تازه سر از تخم در آورده بدیم

اما از حقوق خودمون که می‌تونیم دفاع کنیم؟ مرز با افغانستان رو دیوار بکشیم، مهاجرین افغان غیرقانونی که بیش از 3 میلیون شدن رو از ایران اخراج کنیم، اجازه ورود/خروج کالا به/از افغانستان از مرز خودمون رو ندیم و کمک‌هایی که به افغانستان می‌کنیم رو قطع کنیم

بعد هم تو مرزهای دیگه افغانستان آشوب ایجاد کنیم، نیروهای محلی رو تقویت کنیم و علیه دولت مرکزی مسلح کنیم

اینها دیگه حداقل کارهایی هست که می‌شه کرد. من می‌دونم ایران از قدرت منطقه‌ای بودن فقط ادعاش رو داره و نمی‌شه ایران رو با ترکیه مقایسه کرد، اما وقتی کشوری انقدر از خودش ترس نشون بده که حتی ضعیف‌ترین کشور منطقه ازش باج گیری کنه باید فاتحه اون کشور رو خوند. امروز افغانستان هست، فردا ترکمنستان و بعد آذربایجان و بقیه

برای توجیه ارزش این کار هم یه نگاهی به وضعیت مردم سیستان و بلوچستان بنداز که همه زندگیشون رو به خاطر یه مشک نمک نشناس از دست دادن. خیلی‌هاشون حتی برنج خالی که شده کیلویی 30 هزار تومن هم نمی‌تونن بخورن. زندگی خودت رو در نظر بگیر، فکر کن همه سرمایه و دارایی‌هات رو از دست بدی و هیچی برای کار کردن نداشته باشی. این داستان اون کشاورزها و دامپرورهای بدبخت سیستانی هست که به خاطر خشکسالی همه سرمایه کار و زندگی خودشون رو از دست دادن و هیچ کسی هم به دادشون نمی‌رسه

وظیفه حکومت پاسداری از منافع ملی و دارایی مردم هست. اگه این کار رو در مورد افغانستان نمی‌تونند بکنند، پس این همه ادعا و سر و صدا جلوی آمریکا برای چی هست؟ سیستان پاشنه آشیل امنیتی ایران هست که بخش زیادی از ناامنی اون جا به خاطر بیکاری و فقر هست. آیا امنیت ملی ارزش پاسخگویی به افغانستان رو نداره؟​


WudangMaster said:


> Looks like the roaches are at it again!


ارمنستان باز هم جنگ بعدی رو می‌بازه و باز هم ایران نقش هویج رو خواهد داشت​


Hack-Hook said:


> well first Afghanistan needs to be sued on breech of contract. hirmand water have been divided previously
> Iran have an allocation of 22 cubic meter per second in a normal water year
> 
> 
> 
> https://unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/env/documents/2017/WAT/12Dec_11-12_Scarcity_WS/presentations/S2-7_KawaSahab_Water_Allocation_in_Helmand_River_Basin.pdf


ویرایش: خوب پس بنابر این پارپوینت افغانستان داره 4 متر مکعب بر ثانیه بیشتر از سهمیه ما بهمون آب می‌ده؟ اگه اینطوری باشه که مشکلی نداریم باهاشون پس​


----------



## TheImmortal

The Real Ramifications Of China's LNG Deal With Qatar | OilPrice.com


China’s latest major LNG deal with gas-rich Qatar strengthens the position of Russia and China in global gas markets, and further challenges the U.S.-Israel, Arab-nations alliance




www.google.com





For some of those naive indiciduals who criticize my stance that Qatar is an growing ally of Iran and future partner, should read the above to see why Qatar can never break away from Iran and why their relationship is poised to grow especially with recent China-Iran pact (especially with the cancerous Saud regime in power)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> The Real Ramifications Of China's LNG Deal With Qatar | OilPrice.com
> 
> 
> China’s latest major LNG deal with gas-rich Qatar strengthens the position of Russia and China in global gas markets, and further challenges the U.S.-Israel, Arab-nations alliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some of those naive indiciduals who criticize my stance that Qatar is an growing ally of Iran and future partner, should read the above to see why Qatar can never break away from Iran and why their relationship is poised to grow especially with recent China-Iran pact (especially with the cancerous Saud regime in power)


What a hypocrite lol You claimed "Qatar is in Iran's pocket". Now you're saying that Qatar is a "growing ally" of Iran and a "future" partner. Apparently even you have realized what a baseless thing you had said earlier that now you're changing it and trying to give it some validity by citing an article from a website that focuses on the energy market. lol Qatar is closer to Turkey than it is or will ever be (in the foreseeable future) to Iran. Period.


----------



## WudangMaster

Arian said:


> ارمنستان باز هم جنگ بعدی رو می‌بازه و باز هم ایران نقش هویج رو خواهد داشت


Baa inhameh nofooz "pan" faheshegaan, dast IRan kheili mahdood khaahad bood... Dafeh ghabl, aadam kho haa daashtan raah zani mikardand va laastik khodro sooraakh mikardand, va dighar kesaafat kaari haa.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> The Real Ramifications Of China's LNG Deal With Qatar | OilPrice.com
> 
> 
> China’s latest major LNG deal with gas-rich Qatar strengthens the position of Russia and China in global gas markets, and further challenges the U.S.-Israel, Arab-nations alliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some of those naive indiciduals who criticize my stance that Qatar is an growing ally of Iran and future partner, should read the above to see why Qatar can never break away from Iran and why their relationship is poised to grow especially with recent China-Iran pact (especially with the cancerous Saud regime in power)


The news about IPP is very good news...if/when it starts will be a game changer for Iran gas exports...might even bring India back to the picture. ...


----------



## WudangMaster

ahmadinejad is such a disgusting pile of crap...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> What a hypocrite lol You claimed "Qatar is in Iran's pocket". Now you're saying that Qatar is a "growing ally" of Iran and a "future" partner. Apparently even you have realized what a baseless thing you had said earlier that now you're changing it and trying to give it some validity by citing an article from a website that focuses on the energy market. lol Qatar is closer to Turkey than it is or will ever be (in the foreseeable future) to Iran. Period.



Qatar is in Iran’s pocket/circle vs the Saudi pocket. And growing Ally and future partner means economic interests and increased trade yes. Are you dense? Probably since mommy and daddy pay your education and your desperate to get Canadian citizenship so you can get somewhere in life.

The natural gas energy market is Qatar’s life blood if you bother using your brain cells. If you read the article you would know that Iran has been rapidly developing its side of the Gas field in PG at the expense of Qatar. Iran holds significant leverage over Qatar here if Qatar ever were to try to inflict damage to Iran. Qatar’s life blood is that field.

Anyway back to my point Iran has yet to have a “partner and ally” that Qatar can be. All of Iran’s current allies (Valenzuela, Iraq, HZ, Syria, Houthi’s) are cash strapped and barely functioning in their respective governments. Qatar doesn’t need handouts from iran and represents a developed country that is standing on its own feet with substantial reso and not embroiled in civil conflict (Iraq and Lebanon) or economic conflict (Venezuela) or war (Syria, Houthis)

And if Turkey had such a dominant hold on Qatar then why is Turkey beginning negotiations with a Egypt and distancing itself from the Muslim Brotherhood? trying to normalize relations with Israel again? Qatar is a firm Muslim brotherhood supporting country.

It’s because Erdogans policy of “zero problems with neighbors” has had Turkey piss off every country in the Middle East. Now they are trying to reconcile with Anti Muslim Brotherhood Egypt and get in bed with Zionists because their economy is suffering and they are isolated.

But of course all this is over your head. You see Turkey everywhere. Maybe your girlfriend was stolen by a Turkish man or something.


aryobarzan said:


> The news about IPP is very good news...if/when it starts will be a game changer for Iran gas exports...might even bring India back to the picture. ...



Yes, the world is moving to clean energy and natural gas will play a large part. Iran 2nd in the world in natural gas reserves....do the math...notice how Western media only talks about Iran’s oil and never about its natural gas....there is a reason for this. Iran holds significant sway over Qatar because of the shared gas field.


----------



## Surenas

Some interesting remarks by the former chief of IDF's military intelligence regarding Iran today.

Why Iran is keeping its agreement with China a secret:



> ''20% of China’s energy is imported from Iran. There are secret annexes to the China-Iran deal which are already happening, but the deal has not been publicly finalized so as not to anger the Saudis.”



Claims that Bavar-373 (and/or its upgrade version) will be put operational in Syria:



> ''However, he discussed Iran’s new strategic deal with Syria which he said will eventually bring to them an Iranian version of the S-300 or S-400 antiaircraft missile system.
> 
> At that point, Israel may no longer have the same operational freedom in Syria that it currently has.”



Why Israel can't keep attacking Iran and that Iranian satellites will soon be able to observe Israeli moves:



> “Still, Ze’evi-Farkash said using force by itself is not a long-term solution. “We cannot repeatedly attack them [like with Iraq’s and Syria’s nuclear programs]. They are too smart, have too many precision-guided missiles, and will soon have satellites to watch us just like we watch them.”



Also claims that Iran has institutionalized its nuclear knowledge:



> “Moreover, he said that the Islamic Republic’s nuclear program and knowledge are spread out widely and defused among its dozens of universities.”











Ex-IDF intel. chief: Israel must continue covert ops in Iran


Maj.-Gen. (ret.) Aharon Ze’evi-Farkash believes that the Biden administration will not rejoin the 2015 nuclear deal before the June Iranian presidential election.




www.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aryobarzan

WudangMaster said:


> Looks like the roaches are at it again!


This Program made me to look around and here is what is the talk of the town in the Russian sites. Iran should pay close attention:

*There appears to be a coordinated action between Ukraine and Turkey (both allies under nato direction) to start two simultaneous wars :*

Ukraine will light up the Donbas conflict (already moved forces to the area) and bring the war to Crimea. (russian armour is on its way to Crimea..large convoys video already out)

Turkey and Baku republic will invade the southern part of Armenia to connect Turkey to Baku republic (they apparently have made a historical claim on the land and made a flag for it too!!)..Nato using Armina president Pachiniyan for his last act to sabotage/neutralize Armenia defences. Syria will be made hot again to further make Russia/Iran busy .

Iran moving troops to Armenia border makes sense as per this report. The start of operation is conditional to the drying of the land in few weeks...We may see some action soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> This Program made me to look around and here is what is the talk of the town in the Russian sites. Iran should pay close attention:
> 
> *There appears to be a coordinated action between Ukraine and Turkey (both allies under nato direction) to start two simultaneous wars :*
> 
> Ukraine will light up the Donbas conflict (already moved forces to the area) and bring the war to Crimea. (russian armour is on its way to Crimea..large convoys video already out)
> 
> Turkey and Baku republic will invade the southern part of Armenia to connect Turkey to Baku republic (they apparently have made a historical claim on the land and made a flag for it too!!)..Nato using Armina president Pachiniyan for his last act to sabotage/neutralize Armenia defences. Syria will be made hot again to further make Russia/Iran busy .
> 
> Iran moving troops to Armenia border makes sense as per this report. The start of operation is conditional to the drying of the land in few weeks...We may see some action soon.



Neither of these things will happen.

Turkey is in process of mending relations with Egypt and Israel. It has been isolated by the Arabs, Jews, and can’t afford to tick off the Russians or Persians.

Turkey has no long term strategy besides trying to reach Ottoman Empire like status. That’s not a strategy that’s a dream. None of Turkish proxies (Turkmenistan, Azeribajian, Sunni militias) can wage extrajudicial warfare like Iran and its proxies.

If Turkey tries to capture that strip of land, Iran will move peacekeeper force in. Turkey knows this. Iranian intelligence can also supply Kurds in restive provinces of Turkey to inflict slow methodical pain like how Iran helped the Taliban in Afghanistan last few years.

Again, just not worth it for Turkey and Iran to butt heads. While historically they are rivals. They have shared interests and economic interests that overlap.


----------



## Raghfarm007

__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347292713423663106

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-SaGe

TheImmortal said:


> Iranian intelligence can also supply Kurds in restive provinces of Turkey to inflict slow methodical pain like how Iran helped the Taliban in Afghanistan last few years.



Dude you wanking so hard. In my last visit to this Iran forum, I saw also another imaginary things about discussing to launch missiles from Yemen to Turkey. I don't know what is the source of such a vast imagination. And you have a lot of prejudices about Turkey and an unnecessary anger. Turkey and Iran, two ancient states struggling for the interests in the region. There are points where they can understand each other and disagree. However, there is nothing more stupid than seeing ownself as the absolute ruler of the region. Come, visit to Turkey. We are not a kind of a country which Iranians would hate. On the contrary, the Turkish people are eager to do what is necessary in their neighborhood to solve many of the problems faced by the Iranian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Now that we see weekly reports coming in from Israel of current and ex officials within its security institutions about how Iran is scoring all kinds of technological breakthroughs and now is a military power to reckon with, ex-Mossad chief Efraim Halevy says that Israel should try to talk to Iran:









Ex-Mossad chief Efraim Halevy: We must try talking with Iran


Ben Caspit speaks this week with former Mossad Chief Efraim Halevy. The top ex-spy says the ICC ruling on investigating Israel has no real legal basis. "It is possible that the upcoming prosecutor will review the decision and possibly even cancel it," he notes. Still, Halevy says Israel has...




www.al-monitor.com





This is not a coincidence guys. Seems like Israel, now that it has grudgingly been forced to accept Iran as a regional power, is reaching out to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

T-SaGe said:


> Dude you wanking so hard. In my last visit to this Iran forum, I saw also another imaginary things about discussing to launch missiles from Yemen to Turkey. I don't know what is the source of such a vast imagination. And you have a lot of prejudices about Turkey and an unnecessary anger. Turkey and Iran, two ancient states struggling for the interests in the region. There are points where they can understand each other and disagree. However, there is nothing more stupid than seeing ownself as the absolute ruler of the region. Come, visit to Turkey. We are not a kind of a country which Iranians would hate. On the contrary, the Turkish people are eager to do what is necessary in their neighborhood to solve many of the problems faced by the Iranian people.



First of all I travel to Turkey and lived in Turkey, my family can speak turkish. So your analysis is worth less than the dirt underneath my feet.

It is clear that Turkey has created its own problems in the region (pissing off the Arabs and blasting the Jews) yet their policy is inconsistent with no long term outlook. Now they are trying to reestablish relations with Israel and Egypt. That isn’t the by product of a sound long term strategy.

And I have gone on record saying Turkey and Iran don’t have true problems and are merely engaged in normal competition. What you quoted is merely options I listed if Turkey and Iran relations were to detoriate. (Unlikely)


----------



## aryobarzan

Surenas said:


> Now that we see weekly reports coming in from Israel of current and ex officials within its security institutions about how Iran is scoring all kinds of technological breakthroughs and now is a military power to reckon with, ex-Mossad chief Efraim Halevy says that Israel should try to talk to Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-Mossad chief Efraim Halevy: We must try talking with Iran
> 
> 
> Ben Caspit speaks this week with former Mossad Chief Efraim Halevy. The top ex-spy says the ICC ruling on investigating Israel has no real legal basis. "It is possible that the upcoming prosecutor will review the decision and possibly even cancel it," he notes. Still, Halevy says Israel has...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a coincidence guys. Seems like Israel, now that it has grudgingly been forced to accept Iran as a regional power, is reaching out to it.


They are at the 5th stage of grief:

1-deniel
2- anger
3- bargaining 
4-depression
5-acceptance
Took them 42 years to accept that the Shah is gone and a new iran is borne. Lol ...slow learners

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

aryobarzan said:


> They are at the 5th stage of grief:
> 
> 1-deniel
> 2- anger
> 3- bargaining
> 4-depression
> 5-acceptance
> Took them 42 years to accept that the Shah is gone and a new iran is borne. Lol ...slow learners



What do you do when you threw everything at your enemy within the realms of possibility but the latter just absorbed all of your punches, and even managed to increase its own punching power in the process? Indeed, you grudgingly accept the new reality.

So what will Israel do now that it has found out that Iran can't be cracked?

They are likely going to bolster their strategic deterrence. Reports that it is expanding its nuclear facility at Dimona (biggest construction in decades) and some other events all point out to this. This change in strategy also likely means a more defensive posture by it.

Anyway. The old days of Israel cherishing illusions about defeating Iran are long over.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> What do you do when you threw everything at your enemy within the realms of possibility but the latter just absorbed all of your punches, and even managed to increase its own punching power in the process? Indeed, you grudgingly accept the new reality.
> 
> So what will Israel do now that it has found out that Iran can't be cracked?
> 
> They are likely going to bolster their strategic deterrence. Reports that it is expanding its nuclear facility at Dimona (biggest construction in decades) and some other events all point out to this. This change in strategy also likely means a more defensive posture by it.
> 
> Anyway. The old days of Israel cherishing illusions about defeating Iran are long over.



As the the other Israeli article put it, there is no destroying Iran and there is no destroying Israel there is merely “competition” to have leverage over the other one and establish deterrence.

Baring a color revolution in Iran, Iran isn’t going anywhere. And with israel under US/NATO protection....Israel isn’t going anywhere. There is merely competition.

Both Have to accept the other will continue to exist and compete. Basically Pakistan v India type situation.

But the days of outsiders threatening Iran with war are over. The only thing that can destroy Iran today is itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> خوب پس یعنی هنوز راه اندازی نشده دیگه. ساخت یه راکتور هسته‌ای جدید دست کم 4 تا 5 سال زمان می‌بره، اما بعید می‌دونم با توجه به شرایط بین المللی و پیشینه ما در کند بودن زودتر از 10 سال بشه. بعد تازه باید لوله کشی کرد و اون آب رو به روستاها و زمین‌های کشاورزی رسوند که حتی اگه موازی هم پیش برن همون 10 سال خوش بینانه‌اش هست
> 
> یاور جان، تونستن روی کاغذ با تونستن در عمل جدا از هم هستن. روی کاغذ ارتش افغانستان حتی یک هفته هم نمی‌تونه جلوی نیروی نظامی ایران مقاومت کنه. اما چون ایران هیچ متحدی نداره هیچ وقت نمی‌تونیم درست پاسخی به این جوجه‌های تازه سر از تخم در آورده بدیم
> 
> اما از حقوق خودمون که می‌تونیم دفاع کنیم؟ مرز با افغانستان رو دیوار بکشیم، مهاجرین افغان غیرقانونی که بیش از 3 میلیون شدن رو از ایران اخراج کنیم، اجازه ورود/خروج کالا به/از افغانستان از مرز خودمون رو ندیم و کمک‌هایی که به افغانستان می‌کنیم رو قطع کنیم
> 
> بعد هم تو مرزهای دیگه افغانستان آشوب ایجاد کنیم، نیروهای محلی رو تقویت کنیم و علیه دولت مرکزی مسلح کنیم
> 
> اینها دیگه حداقل کارهایی هست که می‌شه کرد. من می‌دونم ایران از قدرت منطقه‌ای بودن فقط ادعاش رو داره و نمی‌شه ایران رو با ترکیه مقایسه کرد، اما وقتی کشوری انقدر از خودش ترس نشون بده که حتی ضعیف‌ترین کشور منطقه ازش باج گیری کنه باید فاتحه اون کشور رو خوند. امروز افغانستان هست، فردا ترکمنستان و بعد آذربایجان و بقیه
> 
> برای توجیه ارزش این کار هم یه نگاهی به وضعیت مردم سیستان و بلوچستان بنداز که همه زندگیشون رو به خاطر یه مشک نمک نشناس از دست دادن. خیلی‌هاشون حتی برنج خالی که شده کیلویی 30 هزار تومن هم نمی‌تونن بخورن. زندگی خودت رو در نظر بگیر، فکر کن همه سرمایه و دارایی‌هات رو از دست بدی و هیچی برای کار کردن نداشته باشی. این داستان اون کشاورزها و دامپرورهای بدبخت سیستانی هست که به خاطر خشکسالی همه سرمایه کار و زندگی خودشون رو از دست دادن و هیچ کسی هم به دادشون نمی‌رسه
> 
> وظیفه حکومت پاسداری از منافع ملی و دارایی مردم هست. اگه این کار رو در مورد افغانستان نمی‌تونند بکنند، پس این همه ادعا و سر و صدا جلوی آمریکا برای چی هست؟ سیستان پاشنه آشیل امنیتی ایران هست که بخش زیادی از ناامنی اون جا به خاطر بیکاری و فقر هست. آیا امنیت ملی ارزش پاسخگویی به افغانستان رو نداره؟
> 
> 
> ارمنستان باز هم جنگ بعدی رو می‌بازه و باز هم ایران نقش هویج رو خواهد داشت
> 
> ویرایش: خوب پس بنابر این پارپوینت افغانستان داره 4 متر مکعب بر ثانیه بیشتر از سهمیه ما بهمون آب می‌ده؟ اگه اینطوری باشه که مشکلی نداریم باهاشون پس​


Not exactly. Don't forget it's for normal year for more than 10 year there was a draught in middle east. 
Yes it was less severe in Afghanistan but because of that we didn't even get that 22 cubic meter per second.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caspian Parsi

اولین فروند از سوخو 30 های خریداری شده از روسیه امروز در همدان فرود آمد.در مراسمی با حضور مقامات رسمی دولت روسیه قرار است این جنگنده در تهران رونمایی شود.

The first of the Sukhoi 30s purchased from Russia landed in Hamedan today. The fighter is scheduled to be unveiled in Tehran at a ceremony attended by Russian government officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Caspian Parsi said:


> اولین فروند از سوخو 30 های خریداری شده از روسیه امروز در همدان فرود آمد.در مراسمی با حضور مقامات رسمی دولت روسیه قرار است این جنگنده در تهران رونمایی شود.
> 
> The first of the Sukhoi 30s purchased from Russia landed in Hamedan today. The fighter is scheduled to be unveiled in Tehran at a ceremony attended by Russian government officials.



Where did you find this buddy?


----------



## Caspian Parsi

Shawnee said:


> Where did you find this buddy?


@Defender_iran on Telegram 

https://****/defender_iran


Caspian Parsi said:


> @Defender_iran on Telegram
> 
> https://****/defender_iran


just type : t . m e [with no space] where the stars are in the link above and you get to the channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fulgrim

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868885833633452032I Don’t Know if real or Not but the Video is some Years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Saw these photos of a show staged for kids in a very poor area in the outskirts of Tehran....Kids and crowd look somewhat "orientals"..who are they.....Afghan Hazara!!..Tajick !!...must be an immigrant community ..great to see them being cared for by Iran .. does anyone inside Iran know??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hormuz

this is old news






same video was uploaded in 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> Saw these photos of a show staged for kids in a very poor area in the outskirts of Tehran....Kids and crowd look somewhat "orientals"..who are they.....Afghan Hazara!!..Tajick !!...must be an immigrant community ..great to see them being cared for by Iran .. does anyone inside Iran know??
> 
> View attachment 730360
> View attachment 730361
> View attachment 730362
> View attachment 730363



Unfortunately almost all Hazara immigrants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

U.S. and Iran Agree to Indirect Talks on Returning to Nuclear Deal (Published 2021)


The countries will negotiate next week through intermediaries in Vienna to try to bring both back into compliance with the 2015 nuclear agreement.




www.google.com





This is why you cannot believe a word out of anyone’s mouth in the Republic including the Supreme Leader. Days after he says Iran is no rush to return to the deal and US has to remove all sanctions first, they agree to start negotiations.

Irani bazi at its finest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashool

aryobarzan said:


> Saw these photos of a show staged for kids in a very poor area in the outskirts of Tehran....Kids and crowd look somewhat "orientals"..who are they.....Afghan Hazara!!..Tajick !!...must be an immigrant community ..great to see them being cared for by Iran .. does anyone inside Iran know??
> 
> View attachment 730360
> View attachment 730361
> View attachment 730362
> View attachment 730363


are u .... they are afghans not iranians who live outside tehran in some old area like down gharchak


----------



## Hack-Hook

ashool said:


> are u .... they are afghans not iranians who live outside tehran in some old area like down gharchak


there maybe Iranian among , them but the majority are afghan .
by the waysome of them have Iranian citizenship because their Iranian mother according to the new law applied for Iranian citizenship for them


----------



## Hormuz

ashool said:


> are u .... they are afghans not iranians who live outside tehran in some old area like down gharchak



afghans are as much Iranian as me and you are. people should start realize that. just because we have borders with them now don't mean that they are not Iranian. even in the Shahnameh afghanistan is mentioned (at that time it was part of Iran).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> Problem solved but not completely solved.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375830917797834755

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Chinese influence growing immensely in Iran. Honestly some Iranians, especially old Shah loyalists, don't like the fact that Iran is cooperating with China on this type of scale. The way I look at it, Iran and China have age old historical links going back thousands of years and now they're trying to revive those old trade routes and usher in a new golden age.

Iran has so much potential and resources that it needs mutual cooperation in order to cultivate even a fraction of its potential. If not the Chinese, then it would be Europeans or Americans. However if you look at Iran's historic interactions with the west throughout history, from times of Achaemenids or Sassanids till now, the results have been mixed at best considering everything in general. The Chinese on the other hand have never tried to domineer or interfere in Iran's internal affairs. The Chinese respect Iran's influence and boundaries and Iran simply reciprocates.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378629574641213443
Iranian output in only one picture is above the whole performance of Beirakdar UAV in its history.

Once again:
Never try to teach the guy who invented the UCAV in 1980s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

No one can deny the effectiveness of drones in modern combat scenarios. Their price + risk factor vs jets makes them ideal candidates for insertion into contested airspaces. 

But let's see what happens when Ukrainians try to use this against Russians in east Ukraine. I'm betting that against a country with the means to produce a well rounded, diverse and saturated air defense network, drones can only do so much. Also when each one you lose costs you $5 million and your economy is already on the rocks, that is not cheap.



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378629574641213443
> Iranian output in only one picture is above the whole performance of Beirakdar UAV in its history.
> 
> Once again:
> Never try to teach the guy who invented the UCAV in 1980s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377981781434044435

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378629574641213443
> Iranian output in only one picture is above the whole performance of Beirakdar UAV in its history.
> 
> Once again:
> Never try to teach the guy who invented the UCAV in 1980s



“visually confirmed”

“countless infantry”

I swear, Turks get dumber by the day. That whole info graphic is propaganda from a Turkish organization.

Any drone can do good in a zone where there is no modern air defense systems. Just look at Iranian S-129 in Syria montage.


Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377981781434044435



BS propganda. I can’t believe you guys still believe the words of either side.

Biden wants an extension deal after return of JCPOA. So most sanctions will remain on Iran (human rights, terrorism, etc) only thing that will be lifted is some minor nuclear ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Traitors are going to give up our rights to the Americans once again. This time with full backing of the supreme idiot.


----------



## sha ah

Even if Biden and Iran find a way back to the JCPOA, Iran should only conduct very limited trade with the west so that incase they back out again in a few years time, it does not shock Iran's economy like the last time.

They have shown already that they are not trustworthy and cannot be trusted to live up to their words. With the next election, if Trump gets reelected or another Republican, it's JCPOA out the window again.

Iran should realistically just reach out and build specific banking institutions throughout the world in major cities that have no direct connections to and do not rely on the US or Zionist institutions. So that anyone could walk in and send money to and from Iran within minutes. Or better yet create an app with blockchain that can easily send funds back and forth.

In Africa they're actually currently ahead of the west in terms of using mobile money transfer apps like MPesa to quickly and easily send money, pay bills, buy goods etc This helped finally put an end to Zimbabwe's endless inflation crisis that was initiated when land was taken away from white farmers and given to blacks who did not have the means or experience to sufficiently grow food for the country on an industrial scale. Here's a video about the subject.






Also Russia and China have threatened that if they are cut out of the SWIFT banking system, that they would form their own parallel system. I believe Russia has something called SPFS and China has just rolled out the digital Yuan recently ? However these systems are mainly in place as a backup Allegedly North Korea uses the digital Yuan to conduct transactions and bypass US sanctions.

Anyways, this is from Wikipedia





SPFS - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Compared to SWIFT, the system faces a number of challenges, especially higher transaction costs[4] however, on the 15th of March 2018 transaction fee was radically reduced to 0,80 - 1,00 ₽ (0.012 - 0.015 $) per transaction.[5] The system only works within Russia,[3] though there are plans to integrate the network with the China-based Cross-Border Inter-Bank Payments System.[4] The Russian government is also in talks to expand SPFS to developing countries such as Turkey and Iran.[6] Owing to its limitations, the SPFS system is seen as a last resort, rather than as a replacement for the SWIFT network.[1] Since 2019 many agreements were reached to link SPFS to other countries payment systems in China, India, Iran, as well as the countries inside the EAEU who are planning to use SPFS directly. According to Alla Bakina, director of the Bank of Russia's payment system department, SPFS accounts now around 15% of all internal trafficking inside Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Regional news.

Saudis thought they could win the war in Yemen in 6 weeks. It's now in the 7th year. Houthis hold the capital and large swathes of territory in the northwest. The Houthis are also currently 10 KM outside of Mareb, they have Taiz surrounded on all sides and Saudis could not even dislodge them from Hodeidah or even manage one armored pincer push into northern Yemen.

This has been a huge embarrassment for Al Saud.The Saudis are really incapable. That's what happens when you build a military hierarchy primarily based on loyalty and family ties rather than capabilities, confidence and promotions based on personal valor / leadership skills (Soleimani). Obviously if the Saudis were to build an organic military structure like that though, it would likely overthrow them immediately before taking any orders from them.









Saudi Arabia’s scramble for an exit strategy in Yemen


Power-sharing agreement must give key players in Yemen’s devastating war equal access to state resources, analysts say.




www.aljazeera.com













Turkey arrests 10 retired admirals over government criticism


Open letter is harshly condemned by the president’s office, which says the move is ‘reminiscent of coup times’.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

Saudis are garbage they always have been total garbage. No surprise here. In a war we will totally destroy them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

Iran arrests 'Israeli spy', others in touch with foreign intelligence: Iranian media


Iran has arrested an "Israeli spy" and a number of other people who were in contact with foreign intelligence services, Iranian state media reported on Monday, without giving the nationality of those arrested.




www.reuters.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379042002776506371

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## scimitar19

> #Iran's Ministry of Intelligence says it has arrested "a number of spies", *including an Israeli spy*, in East Azerbaijan Province. No details.


That poor guy. He will never see the light of day ever again


----------



## Sineva

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377981781434044435


Sooo..,we`ve finally reached the stage of "talks about talks",have we?
Very promising..... 
Something tells me *NOT* to hold my breath on this one.


----------



## Aramagedon

Presidential candidates:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

(1237) اثبات دشمنی ۲۵۰۰ساله اسراییل با ایرانیان از تورات(یهودیان) و انجیل (مسیحیان) +مردخای زمانه رو بشناس - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran begins mechanical test of new advanced centrifuge


TEHRAN – Iran announced on Tuesday that it will unveil a new, advanced kind of centrifuge on April 10 in the latest move to rachet up nuclear activities as diplomats from Iran and 5+1 nations gather in Vienna to discuss ways to revive a 2015 nuclear deal.




www.tehrantimes.com





Iran has begun mechanical test of IR-9 which has 50x more efficiency (SWU) than IR-1 and 2x more than IR-8.

Seems something will be unveiled April 10th

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GWXP

You can see the costs of US sanctions and domestic mismanagement by looking at this graph

It compares Russia, Turkey and Iran's performance over the last 19 years from 2000 to 2019

(This is despite Iran's and Turkey's population increasing from 64mln in 2000 to 83mln in 2019 and Russian population remaining constant at around 145mln)

This graph shows that Turkey is the best performing country---despite population growth, Turkey managed to double its GDP PPP per capita over the last 19 years

You can check out performance of other countries using this World Bank site






GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) | Data


GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) from The World Bank: Data




data.worldbank.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

جمع بدهی روسیه وترکیه ۱۰۰۰میلیارد دلار و جمع بدهی ایران و هند کمتر از ۳۰میلیارد دلاره.....این روو هم درنظر بگیرین


GWXP said:


> You can see the costs of US sanctions and domestic mismanagement by looking at this graph
> 
> It compares Russia, Turkey and Iran's performance over the last 19 years from 2000 to 2019
> 
> (This is despite Iran's and Turkey's population increasing from 64mln in 2000 to 83mln in 2019 and Russian population remaining constant at around 145mln)
> 
> This graph shows that Turkey is the best performing country---despite population growth, Turkey managed to double its GDP PPP per capita over the last 19 years
> 
> You can check out performance of other countries using this World Bank site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) | Data
> 
> 
> GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) from The World Bank: Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.worldbank.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 731413
> 
> [/QUOTE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379465459221811200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

GWXP said:


> You can see the costs of US sanctions and domestic mismanagement by looking at this graph
> 
> It compares Russia, Turkey and Iran's performance over the last 19 years from 2000 to 2019
> 
> (This is despite Iran's and Turkey's population increasing from 64mln in 2000 to 83mln in 2019 and Russian population remaining constant at around 145mln)
> 
> This graph shows that Turkey is the best performing country---despite population growth, Turkey managed to double its GDP PPP per capita over the last 19 years
> 
> You can check out performance of other countries using this World Bank site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) | Data
> 
> 
> GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) from The World Bank: Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.worldbank.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 731413


Price paid by iran to be "independant" + price paid by iran to pick a fight with globes most powerful force "zionisem".
A question of morality versus money...Iran's choice has been to be in the side of what is moral and not what produces the highest $$$$.
Unfortunately there are no graphs for "independence and morality".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

GWXP said:


> You can see the costs of US sanctions and domestic mismanagement by looking at this graph
> 
> It compares Russia, Turkey and Iran's performance over the last 19 years from 2000 to 2019
> 
> (This is despite Iran's and Turkey's population increasing from 64mln in 2000 to 83mln in 2019 and Russian population remaining constant at around 145mln)
> 
> This graph shows that Turkey is the best performing country---despite population growth, Turkey managed to double its GDP PPP per capita over the last 19 years
> 
> You can check out performance of other countries using this World Bank site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) | Data
> 
> 
> GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) from The World Bank: Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.worldbank.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 731413



No reason Iran shouldn’t be a 2T economy (similar to South Korea) given its wide industries and natural resources and tech hungry population.

Instead sanctions and lack of foreign investment (by so called allies such as China and Russia) have kept Iranian GDP hampered.

A 2T Iranian economy could spend $100B on defense and it would only represent 5% of GDP. Stronger economy means stronger military.


Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379465459221811200



Israel picked the first day of talks to attack an IRGC affiliated military vessel.


----------



## Sineva

https://parstoday.com/en/news/iran-i138600-first_quota_of_covax_vaccines_shipped_to_iran


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379465459221811200


absolutely araqchi and his filthy friends have to revive the dead body of jcpoa


----------



## GWXP

GWXP said:


> You can see the costs of US sanctions and domestic mismanagement by looking at this graph
> 
> It compares Russia, Turkey and Iran's performance over the last 19 years from 2000 to 2019
> 
> (This is despite Iran's and Turkey's population increasing from 64mln in 2000 to 83mln in 2019 and Russian population remaining constant at around 145mln)
> 
> This graph shows that Turkey is the best performing country---despite population growth, Turkey managed to double its GDP PPP per capita over the last 19 years
> 
> You can check out performance of other countries using this World Bank site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) | Data
> 
> 
> GDP per capita, PPP (constant 2017 international $) from The World Bank: Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.worldbank.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 731413


I remember couple of years ago World Bank put Iranian GDP PPP per capita at *21.000$* and then after Trump sanctions and massive inflation in Iran, they revised everything and now they put whole different numbers.

Anyway,

Lets try to make an estimation for the next 19 year (2040) for several countries making some assumptions

*Turkey*---as of today, Turkey has reached a *middle income trap*---this is a situation when economy grows relatively fast until it reaches certain level and then it gets stuck at that level. Escaping middle income trap is extremely difficult and requires institutional reforms and massive investments in human capital and infrastructure. Since 1960 only 15 countries escaped the middle income trap and turned into high-income economies. *Based on middle income trap, we can estimate that Turkish economy will grow relatively slow* over the next 19 years.
Assumption: population of Turkey will reach 94mln in 2040 and GDP PPP per capita will increase 1,4 times to 39.000$

*Russia*---country failed to become rich and now it ages. Labor force of Russia (people aged 20-64) is projected to decline from 89mln in 2020 to 80mln in 2040 and population of Russia is going to shrink from 146mln to 138mln. Demographic decline means that their is neither workers nor young consumers who create demand and drive economic growth. Because of demography, Russian economy stagnated between 2013-2021 with average GDP growth being 1,3% a year. Also average age of Russian engineer is 57 yeals old and they retire at 64. It is projected that by 2030 there will be a shortage of 3,5mln highly skilled workers and this will hinder economic growth. *Based on middle income trap and demographic decline* we can assume that Russian economy will be stagnating over the next 19 years with GDP PPP per capita increasing only 1,25 times to 34.000$

*Iran*----if China's 400bln deal will be realized and institutional reforms made, Iran can repeat example of Turkey and more than double its GDP PPP per capita over the next 19 years despite population growth. This is based on the fact that Iran is a *catch-up economy* and these kind of economies tend to grow faster + Iran has low levels of debt and Iran has not reached the middle income trap yet.








Catch-Up Effect Definition


The catch-up effect is the idea that underdeveloped economies will "catch-up" to developed economies because growth tends to slow as economies mature.




www.investopedia.com




So GDP PPP per capita between 25.000-30.000$ with population of 98mln people is possible in 2040.

Also we can estimate Germany, Italy and Japan

*Italy*---in year 2000 Italian GDP PPP per capita was 43.000 and in 2019 it was 42.000. Italians failed to compete with German goods withing the EU and having aging problem and massive gov. debt (140% of GDP), Italy stagnated over the last 20 years. Since Italians population is one of the oldest in the world, industries are not competitive and debt is so huge---we can assume that Italian GDP PPP per capita will either remain the same in 2040 or even shrink

*Japan*----in year 2000 Japan's GDP PPP per capita was 36.000 and in 2019 it was 41.000, increasing only 1,13 times over the last 19 years. Since Japan is the oldest society in the world with sluggish domestic demand and shortage of labor force and world's biggest gov. debt, Japan in 2040 will probably remain the same despite population decline.

*Germany*---German GDP PPP per capita increased from 43.000 in 2000 to 53.000 in 2019--1,23 times. High-end and highly competitive German goods flooded EU markets hindering industrial development of Italy, France and Spain. However population of Germany is among the oldest in the world with median age of 47 years. With ageing of its society and labor force shortage and the fact that Germany is already a matured economy, German GDP PPP per capita will at best increase from 53.000 to 59.000 by 2040

So the general assumption is that Iran with its low levels of debt, strong demography, solid infrastructure and as a catch-up economy (that tend to grow much faster than developed economies) can double its GDP PPP per capita despite population growth if institutional reforms are made and foreign investments come into the country.

Possible in 2040
Germany---59.000$ (matured economy+ aging problem)
Japan----42.000$ (matured, aged+ massive gov. debt)
Italy---42.000$ (matured, aged+ massive debt + non-competitive industries)
Turkey---39.000$ (middle income trap + high debt)
Russia----34.000$ (middle income trap + aging)
Iran------27.000$ (catching-up, low level of debt)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

This could have also been a retaliation for that Israeli affialiated ship that was struck in the Persian Gulf.



TheImmortal said:


> No reason Iran shouldn’t be a 2T economy (similar to South Korea) given its wide industries and natural resources and tech hungry population.
> 
> Instead sanctions and lack of foreign investment (by so called allies such as China and Russia) have kept Iranian GDP hampered.
> 
> A 2T Iranian economy could spend $100B on defense and it would only represent 5% of GDP. Stronger economy means stronger military.
> 
> 
> Israel picked the first day of talks to attack an IRGC affiliated military vessel.





sha ah said:


> This could have also been a retaliation for that Israeli affiliated ship that was struck in the Persian Gulf a few weeks ago if you recall.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> This could have also been a retaliation for that Israeli affialiated ship that was struck in the Persian Gulf.



Let me get this right, Israel attacks “dozens” of Iranian ships and Iranian tankers. And Iran finally responds and yet somehow Israel has the right to respond?

Also those attacks were on civilian ships, this is an attack on a paramilitary vessel. Huge escalation.

Iran now needs to attack a Israeli navy ship or something associated with the military.

Not to mention how embarrassing it is that Israeli commandos can just stroll up to a surveillance ship operated IRGC and attach limpet mines. Serious lack of security.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## yavar




----------



## 925boy

Dariush the Great said:


> In a war we will totally destroy them.


Saudi and US defense establishments agree with this. Just sayin.


----------



## Sina-1

Look monkeys have learned to talk! A part of me died watching this video. Imagine this idiot was next in line! AH!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Sina-1 said:


> Look monkeys have learned to talk! A part of me died watching this video. Imagine this idiot was next in line! AH!



Dude has a massive nose....all that money and he couldn’t get it redone? Looks like a massive potato on his face.

I have no idea why media keeps parading this guy. His grandfather had zero lineage to the great Shah lines of Iran. He was just a military officer in 1900’s. Just another dictator, not a Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379887101844594700


TheImmortal said:


> Dude has a massive nose....all that money and he couldn’t get it redone? Looks like a massive potato on his face.
> 
> I have no idea why media keeps parading this guy. His grandfather had zero lineage to the great Shah lines of Iran. He was just a military officer in 1900’s. Just another dictator, not a Shah.


In the video he says that he broke his nose. And yes, very incompetent and garbage family. Iran had many great Shah's but the last one caused the entire 2500+ years old tradition to fall down. Extremely incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Sina-1 said:


> Look monkeys have learned to talk! A part of me died watching this video. Imagine this idiot was next in line! AH!



I could not get past the 6 minute mark. They are all so YUCK!! Both sets of jabroni piles garbage at that!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

More worrisome than those tit-for-tat moves between Iran and Israel is Iraq's behaviour. The fact that its central bank is unwilling to pay back Iran's billions of dollars; its recent overtures to the Saudis and Emiratis and today reaffirming that US forces are in the country at its invitation and extending their presence.















Iraq - U.S. Strategic Dialogue - Government of Iraq


The following statement was released by the Governments of the Republic of Iraq and the United States of America: Begin Text: The delegation




gds.gov.iq





It's clear that Soleimani's murder (which the Iraqis have had a huge hand in) has hurt out influence in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Surenas said:


> More worrisome than those tit-for-tat moves between Iran and Israel is Iraq's behaviour. The fact that its central bank is unwilling to pay back Iran's billions of dollars; its recent overtures to the Saudis and Emiratis and today reaffirming that US forces are in the country at its invitation and extending their presence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq - U.S. Strategic Dialogue - Government of Iraq
> 
> 
> The following statement was released by the Governments of the Republic of Iraq and the United States of America: Begin Text: The delegation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gds.gov.iq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's clear that Soleimani's murder (which the Iraqis have had a huge hand in) has hurt out influence in the country.


That traitor bastard kadhimi deserves to be dragged around like Gaddafi was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Cyprus and Israeli Onisilos Gideon exercise involved Cypriot Russian-made air defence systems such as Tor and Buk and IAF F-15 and F-35 jets. ‘Onisilos-Gedeon 2021” military exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*United States and Iraq agree on eventual withdrawal of U.S. combat troops*










U.S., Iraq agree on eventual withdrawal of U.S. combat troops


The U.S. military mission is focused on training Iraqis for the fight against ISIS, allowing for withdrawal of U.S. combat troops, the two countries say.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Surenas

yavar said:


> *United States and Iraq agree on eventual withdrawal of U.S. combat troops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S., Iraq agree on eventual withdrawal of U.S. combat troops
> 
> 
> The U.S. military mission is focused on training Iraqis for the fight against ISIS, allowing for withdrawal of U.S. combat troops, the two countries say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com



This makes a good headline in the US, but what they don't tell the American people is that while they'll _eventually _withdraw ''combat troops'', the US will keep deploying other forces in Iraq for training and assistance. And as the US is decreasing its footprint, NATO is going to expand its mission in Iraq (which is all the same for Iran). 

This is nothing more than a publicity stunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

. (به عنوان یه ملی گرا تف تو ذاتت روباه سبز و بنفش (قهوه ای

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

رابطه با اتحادیه اروپا به جز با ایتالیا و اسپانیا و در برخی موارد آلمان کلاً‌ به هیچ دردی نمی‌خوره. فقط این ۳ کشور در اتحادیه اروپا هستند که با ایران روابط عادی دارن. بقیشون فقط بنجل مصرفی به ایران صادر می‌کنند تا بازار ایران رو با کالاهای لوکس پر کنند و هم ارز در کشور رو خارج کنند هم باعث اختلاف طبقاتی و نارضایتی مردم بشن

برای صادرات هم باید بازارهای پرجمعیت و ارزون مثل پاکستان،‌ بنگلادش، سریلانکا،‌ افغانستان،‌ عراق، سوریه و کشورهای آمریکای لاتین مثل ونزوئلا و آفریقا مثل نیجریه و الجزایر رو هدف قرار بدیم. از اروپا هیچ خیری به ایران نمی‌رسه که هیچ،‌ شر هم می‌رسه​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sina-1

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 731988
> 
> 
> . (به عنوان یه ملی گرا تف تو ذاتت روباه سبز و بنفش (قهوه ای


Its a sickness. They are khareji parast! You can find them in this forum too. They think everything that the white race makes is automatically much better. These people wanting to buy everything from consumer products to military hardware from both western and russian suppliers. They have no trust in local or regional capabilities and potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arian

​بعد از روحانی مسئولیت این داستان با خامنه‌ای هست که روحانی هر ریدنی کرده ازش پشتیبانی کرده​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

what happend to armenia and azerbaijan thread that yavar opened?


----------



## Sina-1

Lol you can’t make this shit up

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379903434648862724

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hormuz

i already post the video in another thread regarding the azerbaijan armenia conflict but the thread got deleted i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## makranman

Arian said:


> View attachment 732117
> ​بعد از روحانی مسئولیت این داستان با خامنه‌ای هست که روحانی هر ریدنی کرده ازش پشتیبانی کرده​


ولی اون قسمت‌هایی که بنفشن حق مطلب رو ادا می کنن...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## Raghfarm007

Jedda, saudi electric power plant buring....nothing to do with Yemenis...





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Hormuz said:


>



off topic:

This guy has to be a homosexual. I mean not that there is anything wrong with that (not sure what religion of Islam says about that), but his entire body language is feminine.

Too many guys in Iran are like him now (body language wise feminine).

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

TheImmortal said:


> off topic:
> 
> This guy has to be a homosexual. I mean not that there is anything wrong with that (not sure what religion of Islam says about that), but his entire body language is feminine.
> 
> Too many guys in Iran are like him now (body language wise feminine).


This "Feminine Homosexual" is worth a hundred of people like you!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> This "Feminine Homosexual" is worth a hundred of people like you!


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> off topic:
> 
> This guy has to be a homosexual. I mean not that there is anything wrong with that (not sure what religion of Islam says about that), but his entire body language is feminine.
> 
> Too many guys in Iran are like him now (body language wise feminine).


I'm glad I'm not the only one who has seen this worrying trend. The men of today are nothing like the men of the jange moghadas


----------



## PeeD

TheImmortal said:


> off topic:
> 
> This guy has to be a homosexual. I mean not that there is anything wrong with that (not sure what religion of Islam says about that), but his entire body language is feminine.
> 
> Too many guys in Iran are like him now (body language wise feminine).



His behaviors and humor are greatly diminishing his good political views and points.
I'm sure many people would be interested on many of his takes, but can't tolerate his silly, somewhat gay style.

The more famous he becomes the more annoying he gets.

I really want to punch his big nose when he repeats his "Khake Tile" comment, utter nonsense who no one understands... He needs to reform himself, he more and more looses touch with reality.

Too bad, he is on the right side overall...

No such issues with Raefipour for example...


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

PeeD said:


> His behaviors and humor are greatly diminishing his good political views and points.
> I'm sure many people would be interested on many of his takes, but can't tolerate his silly, somewhat gay style.
> 
> The more famous he becomes the more annoying he gets.
> 
> I really want to punch his big nose when he repeats his "Khake Tile" comment, utter nonsense who no one understands... He needs to reform himself, he more and more looses touch with reality.
> 
> Too bad, he is on the right side overall...
> 
> No such issues with Raefipour for example...



Right now there is no one out in the public arena that is defending Iran and pushing back against the enemy media campaign as aggressively and effectively as Omid Dana and its a real shame that some people can't see that instead of his "feminine" mannerisms. The guy is a successful husband and father. What about that is "feminine" to you guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Right now there is no one out in the public arena that is defending Iran and pushing back against the enemy media campaign as aggressively and effectively as Omid Dana and its a real shame that some people can't see that instead of his "feminine" mannerisms. The guy is a successful husband and father. What about that is "feminine" to you guys?


Omid Dana , well isn't he the UFU dude ?
he is a misguided kid that only make baseless claims , well I consider his credibility in line with some guys like Raefipoor or Ravazadeh


----------



## PeeD

@Bahram Esfandiari 

No worries I'm seeing that.
I'm just doing delzusi.

Raefipour is also a populist, but everyone can watch him. Some more serious patriots however will get annoyed by Omids nonsense comments in between, those gay traits are just a minor problem.

He has the right view on things, so that's why I'm doing delzusi here for him.
Two years ago I sometimes watched his material, but these days his behavior is often too much for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

PeeD said:


> @Bahram Esfandiari
> 
> No worries I'm seeing that.
> I'm just doing delzusi.
> 
> Raefipour is also a populist, but everyone can watch him. Some more serious patriots however will get annoyed by Omids nonsense comments in between, those gay traits are just a minor problem.
> 
> He has the right view on things, so that's why I'm doing delzusi here for him.
> Two years ago I sometimes watched his material, but these days his behavior is often too much for me.


delsuzi Not delzusi


----------



## Arian

I am not bothered by Omid Dana's style at all. That's just the way he is. And I can't care less about it as long as he makes sense.

The problem is that he rarely makes sense anymore and he's becoming too conservative which completely ruins the main reason that he became popular: his independent, neutral analyses. His analyses have become too one-sided. There are plenty of well-educated smart Iranians that can produce better videos than him. It's such a shame that Iranians abroad are so afraid of speaking their minds because of the opposition groups that he is the only voice that defends Iran outside of Iran.


----------



## Raghfarm007

Koreans not allowed to return to Iran:





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> Koreans not allowed to return to Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com


whats the use , unless we manage to produce our chips our companies cant fill the space and we had to let other countries step in instead instead of using our companies to fill the void


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> whats the use , unless we manage to produce our chips our companies cant fill the space and we had to let other countries step in instead instead of using our companies to fill the void


China can replace the Korean companies for now. This kind of tit-for-tat moves are absolutely necessary for business.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> China can replace the Korean companies for now. This kind of tit-for-tat moves are absolutely necessary for business.


they can replace but that won't bring any benefit for us . that is bring employment for chinese workers instead of koreans . i rather the jobs goes to Iranian workers


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

(1272) دکترعباسی ـ T4رابه خاطر بسپار ‎‎؛ - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> they can replace but that won't bring any benefit for us . that is bring employment for chinese workers instead of koreans . i rather the jobs goes to Iranian workers


It's not about benefit for Iran at this point. It's about punishment for the Koreans. Iran is an important market. We are the world's 18th most populous country and we're an upper-middle income country. Banning LG and Samsung will have an impact on these two companies, even if not much.

I would rather see the money go to the Chinese than the Koreans, until we could produce microprocessors on our own. Meanwhile even now we are capable of designing and producing home appliances on our own, minus the microprocessors. So, it will boost our local economy and prevent our foreign exchange reserves to go to the pocket of people who abandoned business with us for a retard like Trump.

And we can always allow them to return later. When it comes to home appliances, the client has more leverage than the producer. But banning them for a few years is an excellent decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aryobarzan

"Sound of music"..Iranian version... My salutes to this teacher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Arian said:


> I would rather see the money go to the Chinese than the Koreans, until we could produce microprocessors on our own. Meanwhile even now we are capable of designing and producing home appliances on our own, minus the microprocessors.


Aren't processors being made in Iran now, especially the kinds needed for home appliances? There might be some time before rysen types are produced but surely what is currently being made in house can suffice for an oven or fridge?


----------



## Arian

WudangMaster said:


> Aren't processors being made in Iran now, especially the kinds needed for home appliances? There might be some time before rysen types are produced but surely what is currently being made in house can suffice for an oven or fridge?


I don't know, but I have friends working in the IoT industry and all processors and chips without exception are imported from China. ESP-32, Raspberry Pi, etc.


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> I don't know, but I have friends working in the IoT industry and all processors and chips without exception are imported from China. ESP-32, Raspberry Pi, etc.



Raspberry Pi has English origins not Chinese.


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> Raspberry Pi has English origins not Chinese.


It's produced in China though. Just like iPhone that is designed in California but produced in China.


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> It's produced in China though. Just like iPhone that is designed in California but produced in China.



That doesn’t make it a Chinese processor. It’s produced in a low slave wage country. That’s basic capitalism. Why pay a worker $15/hr in the US when you can pay a Chinese worker $2/hr?


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> That doesn’t make it a Chinese processor. It’s produced in a low slave wage country. That’s basic capitalism. Why pay a worker $15/hr in the US when you can pay a Chinese worker $2/hr?


Very degrading and racist talk. You sound like the average gf-less trump loser voter. And no, they get more than 2$ per hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> It's produced in China though. Just like iPhone that is designed in California but produced in China.


Btw totally unrelated. Did the US respond to the killing and injuring of their service members in the latest attack?


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Very degrading and racist talk. You sound like the average gf-less trump loser voter. And no, they get more than 2$ per hour.



You are a clown who doesn’t know what he is talking about. See below Mr. clown for slave labor conditions:

*From Apple to Adidas: Brands Use Ethnic Minority Slave Labor in China*

Between 2017 and 2019, more than 80,000 Uyghurs were transferred to work in 27 manufacturing facilities that supply 83 global brands









From Apple to Adidas: Brands Use Ethnic Minority Slave Labor in China


Between 2017 and 2019, more than 80,000 Uyghurs were transferred to work in 27 manufacturing facilities that supply 83 global brands




medium.com






*Chinese Women Workers Make 4 Cents for Producing $45 Disney Dolls*

"Work hours and wages are in clear violation of terms in the labor contract and labor laws. *During peak season, workers need to work 10 to 13 hours a day, 26 to 29 days a month. If a worker requests leave during overtime work, they can only earn a daily salary of 7.5 RMB ($1.08 USD) per hour*, causing their monthly wage to be less than 2,000 RMB ($287.49 USD). Workers, therefore, must choose to work overtime," the report continued.”









Chinese Workers Make 4 Cents for Producing $45 Dolls


Workers made such a low salary that they were forced to work around 150 hours of overtime a month.




www.google.com






Currently, Shanghai has the highest monthly minimum wage among 31 *provinces (RMB 2,480/US$382 per month) and Beijing has the highest hourly minimum wage (RMB 24/US$3.7 per hour).* Six regions – Shanghai, Guangdong, Beijing, Tianjin, Jiangsu, and Zhejiang – surpassed the RMB 2,000 (US$308) mark in their monthly minimum wage standards.









Minimum Wages in China 2022: A Complete Guide


We offer a guide to the minimum wage levels in Mainland China and discuss how labor costs are affected by changes to the minimum wage levels.



www.china-briefing.com





Bye Bye Mr. Clown


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> That doesn’t make it a Chinese processor. It’s produced in a low slave wage country. That’s basic capitalism. Why pay a worker $15/hr in the US when you can pay a Chinese worker $2/hr?


Nobody said it was a Chinese processor. I said all processors in Iran that are used in IoT are imported from China which remains true. Go read again.


Dariush the Great said:


> Btw totally unrelated. Did the US respond to the killing and injuring of their service members in the latest attack?


I have no idea what incident you are talking about.


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> Nobody said it was a Chinese processor. I said all processors in Iran that are used in IoT are imported from China which remains true. Go read again.



Importation of Chinese processors or Western processors is a grave sin for Iran.

Both have backdoors so either government can take control or steal information.

So pick your poison....western processors (imported from China) or Eastern processors (imported from China).

Both are compromised for national security and critical civilian/military infrastructure


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> Importation of Chinese processors or Western processors is a grave sin for Iran.
> 
> Both have backdoors so either government can take control or steal information.
> 
> So pick your poison....western processors (imported from China) or Eastern processors (imported from China).
> 
> Both are compromised for national security and critical civilian/military infrastructure


I highly doubt that ESP-32 and Raspberry Pi would have backdoors. They're used even by kids and university students around the world to create simple projects. They're not high-end stuff although any attack on them can have devastating consequences for large networks of computers and devices in a region.

On the subject of backdoors in processors, security agencies can detect backdoors with scanning technologies like x-ray photography. You can't remain completely safe these days unless you produce everything on your own. Even the United States is prone to hardware backdoors as it has been shown previously by Cambridge security experts that some of the microprocessors manufactured in China had backdoors: https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~sps32/sec_news.html#Assurance


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> TheImmortal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a clown who doesn’t know what he is talking about. See below Mr. clown for slave labor conditions:
> 
> *From Apple to Adidas: Brands Use Ethnic Minority Slave Labor in China*
> 
> Between 2017 and 2019, more than 80,000 Uyghurs were transferred to work in 27 manufacturing facilities that supply 83 global brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Apple to Adidas: Brands Use Ethnic Minority Slave Labor in China
> 
> 
> Between 2017 and 2019, more than 80,000 Uyghurs were transferred to work in 27 manufacturing facilities that supply 83 global brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese Women Workers Make 4 Cents for Producing $45 Disney Dolls*
> 
> "Work hours and wages are in clear violation of terms in the labor contract and labor laws. *During peak season, workers need to work 10 to 13 hours a day, 26 to 29 days a month. If a worker requests leave during overtime work, they can only earn a daily salary of 7.5 RMB ($1.08 USD) per hour*, causing their monthly wage to be less than 2,000 RMB ($287.49 USD). Workers, therefore, must choose to work overtime," the report continued.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Workers Make 4 Cents for Producing $45 Dolls
> 
> 
> Workers made such a low salary that they were forced to work around 150 hours of overtime a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Shanghai has the highest monthly minimum wage among 31 *provinces (RMB 2,480/US$382 per month) and Beijing has the highest hourly minimum wage (RMB 24/US$3.7 per hour).* Six regions – Shanghai, Guangdong, Beijing, Tianjin, Jiangsu, and Zhejiang – surpassed the RMB 2,000 (US$308) mark in their monthly minimum wage standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum Wages in China 2022: A Complete Guide
> 
> 
> We offer a guide to the minimum wage levels in Mainland China and discuss how labor costs are affected by changes to the minimum wage levels.
> 
> 
> 
> www.china-briefing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye Mr. Clown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what incident you are talking about.
Click to expand...

Using Western propaganda sources won't bring you anywhere. You are known here as someone posting pro-US rubbish all the time. I am glad i am standing and nitpicking your garbage every time. Stay tuned.

Btw, you can shove your terrorist Uyghur buddies where the sun never shines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

A bit of reality:

10 years ago, my friends used to pay their Iranian employees $600 monthly and their Chinese collaborators paid theirs $200.

Now, it is reverse.

The good news is that the domestic production is above and beyond now. Things will get better.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

@tamame bacheha

baz dobare ridan. che aberoo rizi dobare.


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> @tamame bacheha
> 
> baz dobare ridan. che aberoo rizi dobare.


جریان توله های غرب داخل کشوره عزیز. 
حالا بچه های بالا بهش میگن جریان نفوذ. اسمش هر چی که هست یا هر چیزی که صدا میکنن، عوامل داخلی هستند. 
یک زمانی یکی بود به اسم خلخالی که همه این توله ها رو می‌گرفت می‌برد سر دار. الان همه بهش فحش میدن. ولی از من میپرسی خداوکیلی یکی مثل خلخالی به شدت نیازه واسه توله های غرب پرست داخلی. 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Muhammed45 said:


> جریان توله های غرب داخل کشوره عزیز.
> حالا بچه های بالا بهش میگن جریان نفوذ. اسمش هر چی که هست یا هر چیزی که صدا میکنن، عوامل داخلی هستند.
> یک زمانی یکی بود به اسم خلخالی که همه این توله ها رو می‌گرفت می‌برد سر دار. الان همه بهش فحش میدن. ولی از من میپرسی خداوکیلی یکی مثل خلخالی به شدت نیازه واسه توله های غرب پرست داخلی. 😁


Yek iraniye mihanparast ya yek hezbollahi momen hala bayad dast be kar beshan. Rounani va zarifo bayad terror konan.
In toolesag salehi dige Chi mige baaz. Khodesh yek mohre gharb jasazi kardan toye systeme ma. In yaroo ro bayad dastgir konan


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> Yek iraniye mihanparast ya yek hezbollahi momen hala bayad dast be kar beshan. Rounani va zarifo bayad terror konan.
> In toolesag salehi dige Chi mige baaz. Khodesh yek mohre gharb jasazi kardan toye systeme ma. In yaroo ro bayad dastgir konan


یه یهودی اسمش سموییل داره کامنتا رو میخونه دااااش. 
ترور؟ بیخیال داداش 😂
اینا احمقن همین، نیازی به زدن نیست. ملت باید بفهمن که اینا به درد نخورن.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> @tamame bacheha
> 
> baz dobare ridan. che aberoo rizi dobare.


دل خوشی داری داریوش. چند بار باید بگیم که جمهوری اسلامی یک طبل تو خالی هست که به جز گوه خوردن اضافی کار دیگه‌ای بلد نیست؟ چند بار باید ثابت بشه؟

دوباره باز اون خپل بر می‌گرده می‌گه کرک و پشم شما رو به باد می‌دهیم و همه چیز عادی می‌شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Using Western propaganda sources won't bring you anywhere. You are known here as someone posting pro-US rubbish all the time. I am glad i am standing and nitpicking your garbage every time. Stay tuned.
> 
> Btw, you can shove your terrorist Uyghur buddies where the sun never shines.



Ah yes when presented with multiple sources use the Western propaganda instead of admitting you are wrong.

You claimed I was wrong and I provided facts. So please provide facts to support your argument. I will wait.

Unlike you, we have actually done business in China and know more about this area than you.

But what should one expect who refers to Iran’s Supreme Leader as “Supreme Idiot”. A immature child. Nothing more. Won’t waste more time.


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Ah yes when presented with multiple sources use the Western propaganda instead of admitting you are wrong.
> 
> You claimed I was wrong and I provided facts. So please provide facts to support your argument. I will wait.
> 
> Unlike you, we have actually done business in China and know more about this area than you.
> 
> But what should one expect who refers to Iran’s Supreme Leader as “Supreme Idiot”. A immature child. Nothing more. Won’t waste more time.


Rich, coming from a racist person referring to Chinese as ''2$ slaves''. Do you think people will take you seriously anymore after that comment? Go ahead, spam the words ''Iranian republic'' thousands of times in these forums, you are a joke. Thanks for proving it.

And no, sorry, i will not swallow pro American sources as easily as you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Rich, coming from a racist person referring to Chinese as ''2$ slaves''. Do you think people will take you seriously anymore after that comment?



Don’t misquote me.

I said low slave wage country. Which China is notorious for. Not racist. Merely facts. I said China factory workers make around $2/hr and posted facts supporting both below that number and slightly higher than that number. Again not racist. Just facts.

No one takes you seriously here to begin with. Not that you ever post any analysis or have any military knowledge whatsoever. I hope you realize that.

If I were to guess you are probably below 21 years old. And if you are above that, then congrats on being mentally handicapped.


----------



## Hormuz




----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Don’t misquote me.
> 
> I said low slave wage country. Which China is notorious for. Not racist. Merely facts. I said China factory workers make around $2/hr and posted facts supporting both below that number and slightly higher than that number. Again not racist. Just facts.
> 
> No one takes you seriously here to begin with. Not that you ever post any analysis or have any military knowledge whatsoever. I hope you realize that.
> 
> If I were to guess you are probably below 21 years old. And if you are above that, then congrats on being mentally handicapped.


 Yes, right. Everyone truly understood what you meant by referring to China as a cheap 2$ per hour production place. It is beneath my dignity to analyze any field in which clowns like you take part in. I mean, the guy who constantly expels verbal diarrhea from his mouth and belittles honourable respectful civilizations such as China as mere ''2$ slaves'' has no credibility whatsoever. Go ahead and talk about your imaginery ''Iranian republic''... as they say in Persian ''Vaghean badbakhti, bisavad''. Another wannabe blond American prostitute. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## TheImmortal

....


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Dadash, Bisavad on mardare jendate k kosesh to khiyaboon tehran vaz bood baraya marde. It’s clear which one of us is bad bakht lol.
> 
> Iranian republic is shorthand for Islamic
> *Republic of Iran*. Ironic someone with the name “daruish the great” knows so little about anything Iranian.
> 
> As for your insults they make me laugh. At 6’0 250lbs, I can take solace knowing that you are keyboard warrior but really a joke in real life. But gladly let’s meet for tea and I can re-arrange your face afterwards to be a little less ugly with that big Persian nose of yours.
> 
> Been everywhere In Tehran, from neighboorhoods like Islam Shahr to ones like Velenjak and Farmaniyeh to Iran’s Kurdistan region which you don’t have the balls to even travel too. So blond American prostitute arezoo mardaret bood.
> 
> I have seen guys like you a dime a dozen in Iran. Kam ovordi oskhol eyb nadare. But you likely don’t even live in Iran from the way you talk, another ex-pat wash up talking the big game probably hiding in some loser EU country.



You're taking this a bit too far man, calm down it's just a forum......

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Dadash, Bisavad on mardare jendate k kosesh to khiyaboon tehran vaz bood baraya marde. It’s clear which one of us is bad bakht lol.
> 
> Iranian republic is shorthand for Islamic
> *Republic of Iran*. Ironic someone with the name “daruish the great” knows so little about anything Iranian.
> 
> As for your insults they make me laugh. At 6’0 250lbs, I can take solace knowing that you are keyboard warrior but really a joke in real life. But gladly let’s meet for tea and I can re-arrange your face afterwards to be a little less ugly with that big Persian nose of yours.
> 
> Been everywhere In Tehran, from neighboorhoods like Islam Shahr to ones like Velenjak and Farmaniyeh to Iran’s Kurdistan region which you don’t have the balls to even travel too. So blond American prostitute arezoo mardaret bood.
> 
> I have seen guys like you a dime a dozen in Iran. Kam ovordi oskhol eyb nadare. But you likely don’t even live in Iran from the way you talk, another ex-pat wash up talking the big game probably hiding in some loser EU country.


Weren't you saying goodbye a few posts back madarjende haroomzadeh? So what happened pedarsag bisharaf? You still have the need to be a tough keyboard warrior LOL! 

Its ok man, madare jendat moohasho blond mikone va dar khanevade shoma ham eftekhar mikonid ke sage amricayi hastid. I won't delve into much deeper insults because there is a bit of respect between the guys here but listen : Khar nanato gayid va hamelash ham kard. You are the offspring now.

Herri boro bezar baad biad jaakeshe koskesh madarghahbe.


Blue In Green said:


> You're taking this a bit too far man, calm down it's just a forum......


Hilarious LOL... the so called analyzor and contributor has been reduced into a hateful angry subhuman within just a few posts. Haha. Funny $hit. 

I might tickle his mother a bit more, let me see more of his analyzing posts LOL.


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Arian

@Dariush the Great 
@Shawnee 
@SalarHaqq

معلوم نیست تو نطنز چه خبر هست
می‌گن سخنگوی انرژی اتمی هم سرش شکسته هم مچ پاش. می‌گن از چند متر ارتفاع افتاده پایین. حالا خدا می‌دونه چرا باید از چند متر ارتفاع بیافته پایین مگر اینکه ریزش سقفی یا چیزی اتفاق اتفاده باشه

هر چیزی هست یه آتش‌سوزی ساده و یه مشکل برقی معمولی نیست. احتمال می‌دن تا ۹ ماه در نطنز نشه غنی‌سازی کرد. احتمال زیاد به سانتریفیوژها هم آسیب شدید وارد شده و چند هزار سو توان غنی سازی رو دوباره از دست دادیم

در این صورت احتمال زیاد نشت گاز هگزافلوراید اورانیوم هم اتفاق افتاده که متاسفانه گاز رادیواکتیو و بسیار خورنده‌ای هست و اگه آزاد بشه به تجهیزات دیگه و افراد اونجا آسیب جدی وارد می‌شه. این یعنی اگه این اتفاق افتاده باشه احتمالاً‌ تلفات نیروی انسانی هم داریم

حالا باز جمهوری اسهالی هارت و پورت کنه. این چهارمین شکست فاجعه‌آمیز جمهوری اسهالی تو این مدت هست که بدون پاسخ مونده و خایه پاسخ دادن ندارن. اما باز هم مثل فوتبال که هر موقع می‌رینن می‌گن چیزی از ارزش‌های تیم خوبمون کم نمی‌شه،‌ اینجا هم با وقاحت به کس‌شعر گفتن‌هاشون در مورد قدرت نداشتشون ادامه می‌دن اما دریغ از یک پاسخ مناسب و درخور به این همه حملات سنگین دشمن​


----------



## Cthulhu

Arian said:


> معلوم نیست تو نطنز چه خبر هست
> می‌گن سخنگوی انرژی اتمی هم سرش شکسته هم مچ پاش. می‌گن از چند متر ارتفاع افتاده پایین. حالا خدا می‌دونه چرا باید از چند متر ارتفاع بیافته پایین مگر اینکه ریزش سقفی یا چیزی اتفاق اتفاده باشه


احتمالا این نفوذی هایی که دارن آزاد آزاد تو نطنز سورتمه میرن کمالوندی رو وقتی داشته از نطنز بازدید میکرده گرفتن تو روز روشن مثل سگ کتک زدن، بهت قول میدم قسر در رفتن هم. این وضع دیگه از ریدن هم گذشته....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

حالا خداییش اینا قراره سر چی مذاکره کنن تو وین؟ 
تابلوئه که کار ماموران آژانس اتمی بوده. ساز و کاری برای تنبیه ایران در صورت تخطی از برجام به وجود آورده ان که میشه گفت گپ امنیتی در نیروگاه‌های اتمی ایجاد شده. چه سایبری و چه سیستماتیک. 

راهبرد آمریکا اینه، یا جلوی پیشرفت هسته ای و اقتصادی و نظامی ایران رو با کمک برجام بگیرد و هیچ امتیازی ندهد یا در صورت تخطی ایران به هر بهانه ای ضربات سنگین به صنعت هسته ای ایران وارد کند. 

یکی بگه عراقچی این سوسک توله احمق چه غلطی میکنه تو وین؟


----------



## Arian

Cthulhu said:


> احتمالا این نفوذی هایی که دارن آزاد آزاد تو نطنز سورتمه میرن کمالوندی رو وقتی داشته از نطنز بازدید میکرده گرفتن تو روز روشن مثل سگ کتک زدن، بهت قول میدم قسر در رفتن هم. این وضع دیگه از ریدن هم گذشته....


کسی که می‌گن شناسایی شده که برق رو قطع کرده رو هنوز نتونستن بگیرن
واقعاً از ریدن هم گذشته. یعنی انقدر بی‌صاحب هست کشور که یه کسی میاد برق یکی از حساس‌ترین مراکز کشور رو منفجر می‌کنه بعد هم به آسونی در می‌ره و نمی‌تونند بگیرنش

در مورد کمالوندی هم به نظرم حق با تو هست. حالا یا خود مأمورین امنیتی گرفتن مثل سگ زدنش که امیدوارم همین باشه،‌یا اینکه انقدر خر تو خر هست که یکی دیگه می‌خواسته بکشتش​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Arian said:


> کسی که می‌گن شناسایی شده که برق رو قطع کرده رو هنوز نتونستن بگیرن
> واقعاً از ریدن هم گذشته​





yavar said:


> until additional protocol is not stop this kind sabetage will continue








Iran ambastor to IAEA Kazem Gharib Abadi: IAEA inspector had explosive nitrates (7 Nov 2019) Thursday that the U.N. inspector at Natanz nuclear site last week tested positive for suspected traces of explosive nitrates. 









Iran: Protecting vital nuclear facilities our right, IAEA must respect our regulations


Iran




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Arian said:


> @Dariush the Great
> @Shawnee
> @SalarHaqq
> 
> معلوم نیست تو نطنز چه خبر هست
> می‌گن سخنگوی انرژی اتمی هم سرش شکسته هم مچ پاش. می‌گن از چند متر ارتفاع افتاده پایین. حالا خدا می‌دونه چرا باید از چند متر ارتفاع بیافته پایین مگر اینکه ریزش سقفی یا چیزی اتفاق اتفاده باشه
> 
> هر چیزی هست یه آتش‌سوزی ساده و یه مشکل برقی معمولی نیست. احتمال می‌دن تا ۹ ماه در نطنز نشه غنی‌سازی کرد. احتمال زیاد به سانتریفیوژها هم آسیب شدید وارد شده و چند هزار سو توان غنی سازی رو دوباره از دست دادیم
> 
> در این صورت احتمال زیاد نشت گاز هگزافلوراید اورانیوم هم اتفاق افتاده که متاسفانه گاز رادیواکتیو و بسیار خورنده‌ای هست و اگه آزاد بشه به تجهیزات دیگه و افراد اونجا آسیب جدی وارد می‌شه. این یعنی اگه این اتفاق افتاده باشه احتمالاً‌ تلفات نیروی انسانی هم داریم
> 
> حالا باز جمهوری اسهالی هارت و پورت کنه. این چهارمین شکست فاجعه‌آمیز جمهوری اسهالی تو این مدت هست که بدون پاسخ مونده و خایه پاسخ دادن ندارن. اما باز هم مثل فوتبال که هر موقع می‌رینن می‌گن چیزی از ارزش‌های تیم خوبمون کم نمی‌شه،‌ اینجا هم با وقاحت به کس‌شعر گفتن‌هاشون در مورد قدرت نداشتشون ادامه می‌دن اما دریغ از یک پاسخ مناسب و درخور به این همه حملات سنگین دشمن​



They have embedded themselves deep within Iran's nuclear program and are using well established supply lines to bring in explosive components in order to destroy whatever it is they deem to be a threat in accordance with Israel's "red lines". We need to be asking not how Iran is going to stop this (they can't), but rather what is going to be blown up next?

This would constitute as a total defeat against Israel and a MASSIVE security risk for the safety and wellbeing of the country. Can't even begin to emphasize just how bad this actually is.

Read this thread on Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381343140393664513

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

@Arian @Dariush the Great

I don't really know who else to say this too so i'll just go ahead and announce this here. As of this latest incident, i'm no longer going to defend (even one iota) Iran and its constant failures. This completely exemplifies a total lack of control of ones own security apparatus and is a sign of utter incompetence, weakness and defeat against a much more competent adversary (talking about Israel here).

We owe it to ourselves (and for the sake of reality) to call out, without reservations mind you, Iran on all its bullshit from here on out. Although I'm nobody, i'd like to think that my sentiment is shared amongst quite a few of you here as well as amongst a growing chorus of concerned individuals who care about Iran's safety.

This is just above and beyond disgrace......I mean the word "humiliated" is almost not enough to fully explain what has been happening. Might as well admit defeat when the enemy can literally do whatever it is they want, whenever they want, against whom ever they want with only a single line of "we'll hit them back when we choose too". It's as if they think this will be enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> @Dariush the Great
> @Shawnee
> @SalarHaqq
> 
> معلوم نیست تو نطنز چه خبر هست
> می‌گن سخنگوی انرژی اتمی هم سرش شکسته هم مچ پاش. می‌گن از چند متر ارتفاع افتاده پایین. حالا خدا می‌دونه چرا باید از چند متر ارتفاع بیافته پایین مگر اینکه ریزش سقفی یا چیزی اتفاق اتفاده باشه
> 
> هر چیزی هست یه آتش‌سوزی ساده و یه مشکل برقی معمولی نیست. احتمال می‌دن تا ۹ ماه در نطنز نشه غنی‌سازی کرد. احتمال زیاد به سانتریفیوژها هم آسیب شدید وارد شده و چند هزار سو توان غنی سازی رو دوباره از دست دادیم
> 
> در این صورت احتمال زیاد نشت گاز هگزافلوراید اورانیوم هم اتفاق افتاده که متاسفانه گاز رادیواکتیو و بسیار خورنده‌ای هست و اگه آزاد بشه به تجهیزات دیگه و افراد اونجا آسیب جدی وارد می‌شه. این یعنی اگه این اتفاق افتاده باشه احتمالاً‌ تلفات نیروی انسانی هم داریم
> 
> حالا باز جمهوری اسهالی هارت و پورت کنه. این چهارمین شکست فاجعه‌آمیز جمهوری اسهالی تو این مدت هست که بدون پاسخ مونده و خایه پاسخ دادن ندارن. اما باز هم مثل فوتبال که هر موقع می‌رینن می‌گن چیزی از ارزش‌های تیم خوبمون کم نمی‌شه،‌ اینجا هم با وقاحت به کس‌شعر گفتن‌هاشون در مورد قدرت نداشتشون ادامه می‌دن اما دریغ از یک پاسخ مناسب و درخور به این همه حملات سنگین دشمن​


bayad vaghe bin bashim. esraeil dar Iran hamishe boode. Hala ba oomadane social media mardom behtar motevaje mishan. esrail hadde aghal in baazi ro 20 sale pish dar khaake iran shoroo karde. pas in chize jadidi nist vaghean, toye mossad aslan yek bakhshe bozorg ro faghat va faghat baraye iran dorost kardan. yek listi be onvane ''eliminated target'' daran va yek listi ''planned operations''. Agar eshteba nakonam hanooz 100ha target dige daran dar khaake Iran. 










Ali-Reza Asgari - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









__





Bid Kaneh explosion - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Blue In Green said:


> @Arian @Dariush the Great
> 
> I don't really know who else to say this too so i'll just go ahead and announce this here. As of this latest incident, i'm no longer going to defend (even one iota) Iran and its constant failures. This completely exemplifies a total lack of control of ones own security apparatus and is a sign of utter incompetence, weakness and defeat against a much more competent adversary (talking about Israel here).
> 
> We owe it to ourselves (and for the sake of reality) to call out, without reservations mind you, Iran on all its bullshit from here on out. Although I'm nobody, i'd like to think that my sentiment is shared amongst quite a few of you here as well as amongst a growing chorus of concerned individuals who care about Iran's safety.
> 
> This is just above and beyond disgrace......I mean the word "humiliated" is almost not enough to fully explain what has been happening. Might as well admit defeat when the enemy can literally do whatever it is they want, whenever they want, against whom ever they want with only a single line of "we'll hit them back when we choose too". It's as if they think this will be enough.


Nothing to add here, what had to be said has been said a dozen times regarding this topic. I would like to invite brother @SalarHaqq to provide some insight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> bayad vaghe bin bashim. esraeil dar Iran hamishe boode. Hala ba oomadane social media mardom behtar motevaje mishan. esrail hadde aghal in baazi ro 20 sale pish dar khaake iran shoroo karde. pas in chize jadidi nist vaghean, toye mossad aslan yek bakhshe bozorg ro faghat va faghat baraye iran dorost kardan. yek listi be onvane ''eliminated target'' daran va yek listi ''planned operations''. Agar eshteba nakonam hanooz 100ha target dige daran dar khaake Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali-Reza Asgari - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bid Kaneh explosion - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



100%, you absolutely hit the nail on the head!

They have so many other targets, objects and individuals on their hit-list to kill (at any-time) of their choosing within Iran itself. Like I said, the question no longer is how to stop it but who is going to get killed next.

Maybe this is why IRGC doesn't openly respond to Israel, since they know (possibly) that it will be their lives on the lines if any sort of operation is enacted against sensitive Israeli assets or personnel?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> 100%, you absolutely hit the nail on the head!
> 
> They have so many other targets, objects and individuals on their hit-list to kill (at any-time) of their choosing. Like I said, the question no longer is how to stop it but who is going to get killed next.
> 
> Maybe this is why IRGC doesn't openly respond to Israel, since they know (possibly) that it will be their lives on the lines if any sort of operation is enacted against sensitive Israeli assets or personnel?


behtare ke ghabool konim ke harif esrail nistim. vaghean zendegi intori behtar migzare, va bayad ham ghabool konim ke hame ma gool harto poorta masulin bi orze ro khordim. baba jan, agar tavanesho nadarin moghabele esraeil vaystin pas chera enghadr goh mikhorin? mosalame, baraye yek keshvare bozorgi mesle iran va ba in tarikhe bozorgi ke daare kheyli dardnake yek keshvare fesgheli 70 saale intori dare dahane ma ro servis mikone. fekr konam ghanoon jangal va ghanoon darwin ham inja moassere 
behtare ke ba khande va joke begzaroonim.


Arian said:


> کسی که می‌گن شناسایی شده که برق رو قطع کرده رو هنوز نتونستن بگیرن
> واقعاً از ریدن هم گذشته. یعنی انقدر بی‌صاحب هست کشور که یه کسی میاد برق یکی از حساس‌ترین مراکز کشور رو منفجر می‌کنه بعد هم به آسونی در می‌ره و نمی‌تونند بگیرنش
> 
> در مورد کمالوندی هم به نظرم حق با تو هست. حالا یا خود مأمورین امنیتی گرفتن مثل سگ زدنش که امیدوارم همین باشه،‌یا اینکه انقدر خر تو خر هست که یکی دیگه می‌خواسته بکشتش​


Kasi ke bekhad too alman toilet dar forodgah umumi tamiz kone bayad 100ta security check ro clear kone. too iran dar tasisate atomi har sagi ke bekhad miad o mire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> behtare ke ghabool konim ke harif esrail nistim. vaghean zendegi intori behtar migzare, va bayad ham ghabool konim ke hame ma gool harto poorta masulin bi orze ro khordim. baba jan, agar tavanesho nadarin moghabele esraeil vaystin pas chera enghadr goh mikhorin? mosalame, baraye yek keshvare bozorgi mesle iran va ba in tarikhe bozorgi ke daare kheyli dardnake yek keshvare fesgheli 70 saale intori dare dahane ma ro servis mikone. fekr konam ghanoon jangal va ghanoon darwin ham inja moassere
> behtare ke ba khande va joke begzaroonim.
> 
> Kasi ke bekhad too alman toilet dar forodgah umumi tamiz kone bayad 100ta security check ro clear kone. too iran dar tasisate atomi har sagi ke bekhad miad o mire.



If you were to have said this to me several years ago, I most likely would have gotten into an argument with you over how defeatist and non-sensical such an approach would be to this situation, but that is no longer the case now.....Iran is outright losing to Israel where it matters most and all there is left to do is laugh since nothing is being done to change the current situation other than empty speeches and calls to patriotism and martyrdom...

I'm fucking done, the Iranian government can go **** itself for all I care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

first step to Iran should get out of the NPT. we have always been spied out from the IAEA agents. this is the best excuse to leave the NPT. when there are not controlls or inspection it will be hard for mossad to send spies or agents to manipulate the program.
we have seen time and time again that the IAEA worked in the favour of mossad (they showed a list of our science online, gave out information which was only for the aegncy and not the public, agents where tested positiv with explosive nitrates etc.). 
if the mossad is forced to only use Iranian within Iran for their dirty work (mok rats) i t will be much easier for our counter intelligence to find them, then mossad sendin someone with an international organization. 

2. IRGC should only once hit israhell hard. the only reason they allow themself to do that is that they know there is no retaliation, they feel safe. if they get a hard respond next time they would think 100 times before making any actions against Iran.

kheili halamo gereft


Dariush the Great said:


> bayad vaghe bin bashim. esraeil dar Iran hamishe boode. Hala ba oomadane social media mardom behtar motevaje mishan. esrail hadde aghal in baazi ro 20 sale pish dar khaake iran shoroo karde. pas in chize jadidi nist vaghean, toye mossad aslan yek bakhshe bozorg ro faghat va faghat baraye iran dorost kardan. yek listi be onvane ''eliminated target'' daran va yek listi ''planned operations''. Agar eshteba nakonam hanooz 100ha target dige daran dar khaake Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali-Reza Asgari - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bid Kaneh explosion - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to add here, what had to be said has been said a dozen times regarding this topic. I would like to invite brother @SalarHaqq to provide some insight.



man ferk konam mossad badaz enghelab Irano tark nakard. be nazare man faghad khodesho keshid aghab ke barnamehasho avaz kone, va bebine be kodoom samt Iran mire. 
mossad bishat az 20 pish shoroo kard ke be Iran latme bezane. tamame oon ghatlaye zanjerie kare mossad bood, ke taghsire Iran endakhtan. in ghatla baes shod ke kheili az keshvara dige ba Iran hamkari nakonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> @Dariush the Great
> @Shawnee
> @SalarHaqq
> 
> معلوم نیست تو نطنز چه خبر هست
> می‌گن سخنگوی انرژی اتمی هم سرش شکسته هم مچ پاش. می‌گن از چند متر ارتفاع افتاده پایین. حالا خدا می‌دونه چرا باید از چند متر ارتفاع بیافته پایین مگر اینکه ریزش سقفی یا چیزی اتفاق اتفاده باشه
> 
> هر چیزی هست یه آتش‌سوزی ساده و یه مشکل برقی معمولی نیست. احتمال می‌دن تا ۹ ماه در نطنز نشه غنی‌سازی کرد. احتمال زیاد به سانتریفیوژها هم آسیب شدید وارد شده و چند هزار سو توان غنی سازی رو دوباره از دست دادیم
> 
> در این صورت احتمال زیاد نشت گاز هگزافلوراید اورانیوم هم اتفاق افتاده که متاسفانه گاز رادیواکتیو و بسیار خورنده‌ای هست و اگه آزاد بشه به تجهیزات دیگه و افراد اونجا آسیب جدی وارد می‌شه. این یعنی اگه این اتفاق افتاده باشه احتمالاً‌ تلفات نیروی انسانی هم داریم
> 
> حالا باز جمهوری اسهالی هارت و پورت کنه. این چهارمین شکست فاجعه‌آمیز جمهوری اسهالی تو این مدت هست که بدون پاسخ مونده و خایه پاسخ دادن ندارن. اما باز هم مثل فوتبال که هر موقع می‌رینن می‌گن چیزی از ارزش‌های تیم خوبمون کم نمی‌شه،‌ اینجا هم با وقاحت به کس‌شعر گفتن‌هاشون در مورد قدرت نداشتشون ادامه می‌دن اما دریغ از یک پاسخ مناسب و درخور به این همه حملات سنگین دشمن​




ارین جان
ما نفوذی داریم و خلخالی رو کم داریم

حالا انتقام هم بگیرن هنوز نفوذی دارن

اگر مثل فقرا زندگی میکردند تن به خفت نفوذ نمیدادن و اقازاده پس نمینداختن

خامنه ای و اغلب روسا شل اند و بی بخاری اونها شده عامل این مسایل

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Blue In Green said:


> If you were to have said this to me several years ago, I most likely would have gotten into an argument with you over how defeatist and non-sensical such an approach would be to this situation, but that is no longer the case now.....Iran is outright losing to Israel where it matters most and all there is left to do is laugh since nothing is being done to change the current situation other than empty speeches and calls to patriotism and martyrdom...
> 
> I'm fucking done, the Iranian government can go **** itself for all I care.



This is a cold war being fought between Iran and the Zionist block. In war there will always be setbacks and humiliations. It is part and Parcel to the nature of conflict especially one where you are fighting a superior force. Iran's strategists know this and are wise enough to be patient and know when to act and when not to react. If they were a bunch of reactionary idiots as some here would want them to be then the Islamic republic would not have survived this long and had the success it has in the region. Iran is playing the long game and unfortunately she has to contend with a large pool westophile traitors and crypto Jews. Even if enrichment at Natanz is hindered for a year it does not mean that Iran's nuclear program has been halted. To cry and moan for a small attack such as this just shows that you do not have the stomach for the fight and perhaps you should not waste your time here and go pursuit other interests. Surrender to the Zionists is nothing short of total defeat for Iran and will spell her annihilation. People fail to realize that the goal of our enemies is nothing short of Global domination through the establishment of "Pax Judaica" and the enslavement of the gentiles for the servitude to "God' chosen people" as they like to call themselves. It is only little old Iran( minus the millions and millions of small brain dead and heartless traitors) and her small band of allies that have stood in front of this demonic endeavor. We need to toughen up and not throw our arms up in the air at every setback or tactical defeat. This is not an easy fight, it never has been and never will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> This is a cold war being fought between Iran and the Zionist block. In war there will always be setbacks and humiliations. It is part and Parcel to the nature of conflict especially one where you are fighting a superior force. Iran's strategists know this and are wise enough to be patient and know when to act and not to react. If they were a bunch of reactionary idiots as some here would want them to be then the Islamic republic would not have survived this long and had the success it has in the region. Iran is playing the long game and unfortunately she has to contend with a large pool westophile traitors and crypto Jews.



مهمه که احساسی نباشیم اما نفوذی هست برادر عزیز
از کجا تکنولوژی نفوذی اومده و احتمالا باهمون تکنولوژی عزیز هم شده

نطنز مهم نیست 
جای مهم اونجاست که ما نمیدونیم

دعوای اصلی سر برجام ه نه نطنز
و پاسخ باید از جنس خودش باشه

ما هم زدیم
تو لبنان 
در مرز افغانستان 
و غیره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trench Broom

This is supposed to be a 'chill' thread, yet all I see are Iranis crying their eyes out or stomping around in anger.

Just a couple of weeks ago these same people were celebrating scratching an Israelis owned civilian ship, claiming they had restored deterrence.

My advice to you, is to get back into your borders and stop having regional ambitions of hegemony. All you need to do is concentrate on Iran, developing Iran, fixing the mess in Iran. You don't need to concern yourself with Israel, Gaza, Lebanon, Yemen, Saudi, Bahrain etc. Stay in your own patch or things are going to get much worse for you.


----------



## Sina-1

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> This is a cold war being fought between Iran and the Zionist block. In war there will always be setbacks and humiliations. It is part and Parcel to the nature of conflict especially one where you are fighting a superior force. Iran's strategists know this and are wise enough to be patient and know when to act and not to react. If they were a bunch of reactionary idiots as some here would want them to be then the Islamic republic would not have survived this long and had the success it has in the region. Iran is playing the long game and unfortunately she has to contend with a large pool westophile traitors and crypto Jews.


This assessment is correct. From a tactical point of view it is clear that the attacks on iran and iranians by the zionist entity are big defeats. However, if the objective is to actually weaken Iran, then I would say, theses attacks are merely mosquito stings. Look at Irans progress since the end of war. None of us would argue that Iran has continuously closed the gap with the zionist block. This has been done under severe sanction and attacks!!!

Now, imagine that Iran retaliated in kind in 90s or 00s or even 10s. Could you really make the case that Iran would have been better off today from a strategic point of view? The combined forces of our opponents has been and is still too overwhelming. But that scale will soon tip. Which is why our opponent has intensified their effort to lure us into a quagmire where they are in theory in advantage. That advantage is shrinking every day.
We are maybe 10 years away where no one will dare to play with fire like this again. By then Iran will have built a power projection military that can take on anyone in west asia. In 20-30 years Iran will be one of the 5 real power blocks in the world beside US, EU, Russia and China. This is grounded in the fact that Iran has a vast natural and human resource. Irans engineering endeavour has reached a point of no return and we are innovators which widens possibilities to a great extent.


Trench Broom said:


> This is supposed to be a 'chill' thread, yet all I see are Iranis crying their eyes out or stomping around in anger.
> 
> Just a couple of weeks ago these same people were celebrating scratching an Israelis owned civilian ship, claiming they had restored deterrence.
> 
> My advice to you, is to get back into your borders and stop having regional ambitions of hegemony. All you need to do is concentrate on Iran, developing Iran, fixing the mess in Iran. You don't need to concern yourself with Israel, Gaza, Lebanon, Yemen, Saudi, Bahrain etc. Stay in your own patch or things are going to get much worse for you.



We don't take advice from lapdogs. Run along little boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Trench Broom said:


> This is supposed to be a 'chill' thread, yet all I see are Iranis crying their eyes out or stomping around in anger.
> 
> Just a couple of weeks ago these same people were celebrating scratching an Israelis owned civilian ship, claiming they had restored deterrence.
> 
> My advice to you, is to get back into your borders and stop having regional ambitions of hegemony. All you need to do is concentrate on Iran, developing Iran, fixing the mess in Iran. You don't need to concern yourself with Israel, Gaza, Lebanon, Yemen, Saudi, Bahrain etc. Stay in your own patch or things are going to get much worse for you.



Some predictions for you:

1) Iran will not decrease its regional activity.
2) Setbacks in the nuclear program will eventually be restored and the learning curve will make Iran more resilient in the future.
3) Strategically, Iran has moved steady forward under the guise of sabotage and it won't be any difference this time.
4) The nuclear knowledge is fully institutionalized and will prevent external powers from nullifying its existence. At best, developments in the nuclear space will be delayed for a short amount of time.

All this makes that you soon will be forced to return to your incognito (hidden) modus in this subforum, silently reading our comments in frustration while we discuss military strategy and Iran's position in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Trench Broom said:


> This is supposed to be a 'chill' thread, yet all I see are Iranis crying their eyes out or stomping around in anger.
> 
> Just a couple of weeks ago these same people were celebrating scratching an Israelis owned civilian ship, claiming they had restored deterrence.
> 
> My advice to you, is to get back into your borders and stop having regional ambitions of hegemony. All you need to do is concentrate on Iran, developing Iran, fixing the mess in Iran. You don't need to concern yourself with Israel, Gaza, Lebanon, Yemen, Saudi, Bahrain etc. Stay in your own patch or things are going to get much worse for you.



So Trench Foot wants Iran to be a little subservient little bitch like his Morrocco? Sorry not gonna happen!
Iran will take this on the chin and any thing else your Zionist masters have to throw at her and she will still stand upright and rightfully resist. Iran has been here for 2500 years and we are not planning on going anywhere and we will make sure that this Modern day Israel will be nothing more than a flash in a pan of history just like biblical Israel!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Blue In Green said:


> They have embedded themselves deep within Iran's nuclear program


wrong 

they are not in Iran nuclear program, 

the plan attack and run with their operatives
and then IAEA instactores come and do damage assessment and usually ask for technical document of infrastructure site,

so they are not in nuclear program


Surenas said:


> 2) the learning curve will make Iran more resilient in the future.


the problem is not learning 
the problem is the management,
until we have Dr Salehi as nuclear chief we are open to sabotage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trench Broom

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> So Trench Foot wants Iran to be a little subservient little bitch like his Morrocco? Sorry not gonna happen!
> Iran will take this on the chin and any thing else your Zionist masters have to throw at her and she will still stand upright and rightfully resist. Iran has been here for 2500 years and we are not planning on going anywhere and we will make sure that this Modern day Israel will be nothing more than a flash in a pan of history just like biblical Israel!


We want Iran to be within its borders and stop murdering people in the region.

Morocco is a respected country while Iran is an international pariah entity.

You will face many more calamities and humiliations in the coming week and months 


yavar said:


> wrong
> 
> they are not in Iran nuclear program,
> 
> the plan attack and run with their operatives
> and then IAEA instactores come and do damage assessment and usually ask for technical document of infrastructure site,
> 
> so they are not in nuclear program
> 
> the problem is not learning
> the problem is the management,
> until we have Dr Salehi as nuclear chief we are open to sabotage



MOSSAD is in every city, in every town and in every facility in Iran.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Israel 3--Iran 0..*

You should always give credit even to your enemy as much as it hurts.

Now:
while we are all in pain we should not forget to analyise what is happening and find out the the solution..

1- Why Natanz twice and not Fordo (Fordo is much more critical!).
2- How was it done
3- Is it hard to stop plant and personnel from sabotage in any country.

Do not have much info so I have to speculate
1- Was the power plant above ground...if yes..there is something that prevents the infiltrators to reach underground (may be additional security checks!! detectors!!). First Sabotage was also above ground building.

2- How was it done...If you ask me "rigged" electrical Transforms present in any industrial building, substations or power plants. These transformers are "bombs" even in normal applications if their safety systems are tampered with... (full of oil and plenty of space to hide a remote controlled bomb or short circuit inducing device)..if you have been in a storm you can see the small one sometimes explode on the posts...choice of time indicates the device was already installed by some electrician long before...look for an electricians on the run..

3- protecting few plants and few key people is not rocket science...Head of security in Nataz and head of security for IAO is either incompetent or a spy...in either case you need a more intelligent guy who can predict the next move rather that wait for it to happen then try to catch.

Fordo is still running and it must be protected at all costs..that will be next target....not to forget UFC plant in Isfahan ..they are going after what feeds the centrifuges..because they can not get to the machines already running.


----------



## Blue In Green

yavar said:


> wrong
> 
> they are not in Iran nuclear program,
> 
> the plan attack and run with their operatives
> and then IAEA instactores come and do damage assessment and usually ask for technical document of infrastructure site,
> 
> so they are not in nuclear program
> 
> the problem is not learning
> the problem is the management,
> until we have Dr Salehi as nuclear chief we are open to sabotage



How is it then that the Israelis have such deep knowledge and seemingly endless access to every aspect of Iran's nuclear program, specifically the Natanz area? You mean to tell me that these operatives are just waltzing in there and doing their job then leaving without a trace, or is there something else going on?

I'm just utterly confused and obviously befuddled as to how SO MANY lapses in critical security measures keeps happening, over and over and over and over and over... It's as if Iran doesn't have or even care about internal security regarding valuable national assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Blue In Green said:


> How is it then that the Israelis have such deep knowledge and seemingly endless access to every aspect of Iran's nuclear program,n?



additional protocol

for your info: IAEA aleady ask for Natanz site and sub support site document to be submitted. ( which we havent doe so far)

guess what under additional protocol they can go to the site with cameras and take picture and videos,
they ( inspactores) even cone up with tape measure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

yavar said:


> additional protocol
> 
> for you info IAEA ask for Natanz site and sub support site document to be submitted. ( which we havent doe so far.
> 
> guess what under additional protocol they can go to the site with cameras and take picture and videos



So then the additional protocols enacted through the implementation of the JCPOA (BARJAM) has allowed for Israel to get into areas of Iran's nuclear program they couldn't before?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Blue In Green said:


> So then the additional protocols enacted through the implementation of the JCPOA (BARJAM) has allowed for Israel to get into areas of Iran's nuclear program they couldn't before?


Yes, but it's not only that. The government obviously has a soft spot for the Western countries and refuses to engage in reactionary moves that can potentially ruin the JCPOA. They see the nuclear agreement as their legacy. A legacy of treason to be honest. I personally blame Khamenei for all this too. He is as responsible as Rouhani for all this mess.

They have had enough opportunities to reduce IAEA inspections or at least establish a hard set of rules for allowing IAEA inspectors inside the country. They have missed all those chances. There's no doubt that the IAEA is providing Western intelligence agencies with confidential information. It is public knowledge. Even Russia has said before that Iran's nuclear secrets should not be shared with the media. They are overtly sharing Iran's nuclear secrets with Western media and intelligence agencies, even before IAEA reports are circulated among the members, and they don't even try to prevent it from happening again.

All we can do now is to wait for the Rouhani administration to end. Hopefully, the new administration will take a tough stance against the IAEA and the West. We need a modified version of Ahmadinejad back in power. Someone that has a clear anti-West stance like Ahmadinejad, or like Erdogan. We need to violate the JCPOA like Ahmadinejad did to the E3 agreement in 2005. Even if the Biden administration decides to lift sanctions on Iran and returns Iran's blocked money, the next administration should violate the JCPOA as much as possible under the pretext of different excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yavar

Blue In Green said:


> So then the additional protocols enacted through the implementation of the JCPOA


No JCPOA has got nothing to do additional protocol,
additional protocol which we have Never signed or joined and never going to do, was adapted as voluntary measure as trust building good will, 
remember the Parliament only allows it as voluntary,


which should of been stop as Parliament passed resolution .









but the government legally ......... 

*IAEA and Iran strike three-month deal over nuclear inspections*


so it is all about presidential election

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

yavar said:


> No JCPOA has got nothing to do additional protocol,
> additional protocol which we have Never signed or joined and never going to do, was adapted as voluntary measure as trust building good will,
> remember the Parliament only allows it as voluntary,
> 
> 
> which should of been stop as Parliament passed resolution .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the government legally .........
> *IAEA and Iran strike three-month deal over nuclear inspections*
> 
> 
> so it is all about presidential election


Executing the Additional Protocol is part of the JCPOA. (Section C, Article 13):
Consistent with the respective roles of the President and Majlis (Parliament), Iran will provisionally apply the Additional Protocol to its Comprehensive Safeguards Agreement in accordance with Article 17(b) of the Additional Protocol, proceed with its ratification within the timeframe as detailed in Annex V and fully implement the modified Code 3.1 of the Subsidiary Arrangements to its Safeguards Agreement. 



https://www.europarl.europa.eu/cmsdata/122460/full-text-of-the-iran-nuclear-deal.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> So then the additional protocols enacted through the implementation of the JCPOA (BARJAM) has allowed for Israel to get into areas of Iran's nuclear program they couldn't before?


Forget these excuses about additional protocols. It is all smoke and mirrors. As if without the additional protocols Israel has no infiltration going at all. These are all games the incompetent conservatives and reformists are playing to fool the masses.The point here is that the office of the supreme leader (beyte rahbari) IRGC, IRGC intel, government intelligence ministry, police, security forces etc are all infiltrated by the enemy. We can go back and forth but the ultimate responsibility lies with the commander-in-chief and we know who he is.

Btw, i fully expect these attacks to continue. The mullah's have no idea what to do and this ''long game'' they are talking about simply does not exist, just a bargaining chip.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> Forget these excuses about additional protocols. It is all smoke and mirrors. As if without the additional protocols Israel has no infiltration going at all. These are all games the incompetent conservatives and reformists are playing to fool the masses.The point here is that the office of the supreme leader (beyte rahbari) IRGC, IRGC intel, government intelligence ministry, police, security forces etc are all infiltrated by the enemy. We can go back and forth but the ultimate responsibility lies with the commander-in-chief and we know who he is.
> 
> Btw, i fully expect these attacks to continue. The mullah's have no idea what to do and this ''long game'' they are talking about simply does not exist, just a bargaining chip.



I guess so man lol


----------



## yavar

Arian said:


> Executing the Additional Protocol is part of the JCPOA. (Section C, Article 13)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.europarl.europa.eu/cmsdata/122460/full-text-of-the-iran-nuclear-deal.pdf



voluntary commitments, 



https://www.europarl.europa.eu/cmsdata/122460/full-text-of-the-iran-nuclear-deal.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

yavar said:


> voluntary commitments,
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.europarl.europa.eu/cmsdata/122460/full-text-of-the-iran-nuclear-deal.pdf


That's just a clever way of wording it by the Traitor in Chief (Zarif).
When it says Iran *will abide by* [something], it means that it is obligatory. Calling it a voluntary commitment doesn't change the fact that it is obligatory for Iran to execute it during the JCPOA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

TEHRAN – *Iran* has stopped the *voluntary* implementation of the *Additional Protocol* to the Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT)








Iran halts implementation of Additional Protocol


TEHRAN – Iran has stopped the voluntary implementation of the Additional Protocol to the Non-Proliferation Treaty (NPT) as the United States failed to lift the sanctions it imposed on Iran during the Trump administration.




www.tehrantimes.com





it is in period of i think 10 t0 15 years,
so i think it will end next year or 5 year later,

it does not matter we are here talking about ligally and by international law


Arian said:


> That's just a clever way of wording it by the Traitor in Chief (Zarif).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Blue In Green said:


> How is it then that the Israelis have such deep knowledge and seemingly endless access to every aspect of Iran's nuclear program, specifically the Natanz area? You mean to tell me that these operatives are just waltzing in there and doing their job then leaving without a trace, or is there something else going on?
> 
> I'm just utterly confused and obviously befuddled as to how SO MANY lapses in critical security measures keeps happening, over and over and over and over and over... It's as if Iran doesn't have or even care about internal security regarding valuable national assets.



When you have this abundance of resources available as Israel does, you have a lot of tools at your disposal to significantly infiltrate Iran's security infrastructure.

Identifying key figures within Iran's nuclear program (including essential contractors); approaching and recruiting them with substantial offers of money, etc.

Or sometimes, like what happened in 2007, faux installation companies that were set up and controlled by western intelligence agencies that managed to infiltrate Iran's nuclear program by nature of their work. These installation companies can run for years in normalcy before being activated by these agencies to move over to sabotage.

When I studied intelligence in the Netherlands, a fellow student of mine (with a background in computor science) was simultaneously doing work at what he said was the ''Iran Group'' in the Royal Netherlands Army.

When you have a small country like the Netherlands having a dedicated group in place to monitor Iran's activities (Dutch intelligence by the way proved to be instrumental for the Stuxnet attack), you can imagine what the likes of Israel and the US have set up.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shawnee

ارین جان

ناراحتی ها به جاست
نفوذی داریم

اما یاد ضربات لبنان و مرز افغانستان هم باشین
چه بسا کانال سویز

بزن بزن ها دو طرفست

به نفع ماست حملات بزرگنمایی بشه

کشتی ساویز بر خلاف تبلیغات هنوز غرق نشده و گویا حتی برنگشته

ما هرچه الان حملات اسراییل رو بزرگ کنیم بیشتر سر میز امتیاز میگیریم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> بزن بزن ها دو طرفست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Trench Broom said:


> We want Iran to be within its borders and stop murdering people in the region.
> 
> Morocco is a respected country while Iran is an international pariah entity.
> 
> You will face many more calamities and humiliations in the coming week and months
> 
> 
> MOSSAD is in every city, in every town and in every facility in Iran.



says the guy coming from a country where the people using more french than arabic when they talk.
your isis thugs came near our borders and wanted to fight us ( estimated 1000-3000 fighters from morocco).
and now you cry around cause your uncle al baghdadi wasn't successful. 

morocco wouldn't even last 1 day if it had u.s., israhell, all pgcc and the european union as an enemy.
morocco wouldn't even last without the support and money of the uae and saudi arabia. you can't even fight a border war against a low level army like algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Hormuz said:


> says the guy coming from a country where the people using more french than arabic when they talk.
> your isis thugs came near our borders and wanted to fight us ( estimated 1000-3000 fighters from morocco).
> and now you cry around cause your uncle al baghdadi wasn't successful.
> 
> morocco wouldn't even last 1 day if it had u.s., israhell, all pgcc and the european union as an enemy.
> morocco wouldn't even last without the support and money of the uae and saudi arabia. you can't even fight a border war against a low level army like algeria.


He is not Moroccan he is Zionist scumbag

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trench Broom

Hormuz said:


> says the guy coming from a country where the people using more french than arabic when they talk.
> your isis thugs came near our borders and wanted to fight us ( estimated 1000-3000 fighters from morocco).
> and now you cry around cause your uncle al baghdadi wasn't successful.
> 
> morocco wouldn't even last 1 day if it had u.s., israhell, all pgcc and the european union as an enemy.
> morocco wouldn't even last without the support and money of the uae and saudi arabia. you can't even fight a border war against a low level army like algeria.


You sound very upset and are lashing out. This is understandable since little Israel keeps humiliating you. What next? will they rub the soles of their shoes on Khamenei's face and then sneak out of Iran undetected again? it wouldn't surprise me.

Just get back into your borders Iran. No one wants your revolution, your dirty politics, your sick Mullahs. We just want to live without your tentacles of terror all over the region.

Until that time, we are ALL Israel.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

To all iranian members:

This member called "Trench Broom" is an Israeli jew most likely from North Africa.. I call him Mr. "Terror" because he calls any thing iran or iranian with an added "Terror "prefix...

He is in heaven today because of natanz...we should let this scumbag to have his day but do not engage him...remember even when a mosquito bites you it enjoys your blood for few seconds before being splattered.

Ps: there is another of these roaches that goes by the name "Mohamed Bin Tughlaq ".he is also in the same category with US flags which is celebrating the natanz event..get to know the enemy troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## EvilWesteners

aryobarzan said:


> To all iranian members:
> 
> This member called "Trench Broom" is an Israeli jew most likely from North Africa.. I call him Mr. "Terror" because he calls any thing iran or iranian with an added "Terror "prefix...
> 
> He is in heaven today because of natanz...we should let this scumbag to have his day but do not engage him...remember even when a mosquito bites you it enjoys your blood for few seconds before being splattered.
> 
> Ps: there is another of these roaches that goes by the name "Mohamed Bin Tughlaq ".he is also in the same category with US flags which is celebrating the natanz event..get to know the enemy troops.




War is a game of strategy, like chess. That is the harsh, may be even cruel, reality of it. But strategy is everything. You can lose all the battles but win the war. Perfect example: U.S.A. - if you spend enough hours of your youth in national archive centers reading through documents that never make it to Hollywood movie scripts, you will realize that everything George Washington did was like a farmer planning crops for season after season. Six years of defeat in almost every battle, but he won the war against the British.

Israel and Zionist supporters (some I have worked with in the past, some I still work with today), have often enjoyed all the jabs that Iran has taken. Especially the recent ones. But not a single SMART strategist/person in the world thinks that Iran is losing.

I know multi-millionaires who are scared of everything, and every phone conversation I have with them, is driven from their fears and worries. I know families with kids who don't have a pot to piss in, challenge after challenge, nightmare after nightmare, and still they are laughing and go on with their lives as if nothing is wrong.

Why? constant adversarial challenges of life make you stronger. Sitting on your butt and having lots of money, eventually, makes you weak and not verse to take on challenges and beat them.

Iran is getting stronger and stronger, while Saudis are getting weaker and weaker. Why? That's an interesting analysis of its own.

I have always been a strong proponents of sanctions against Iran since Iran started all this "negotiations" back in 2004. Because I always believed sanctions against Iran will make Iran stronger, not weaker and force the government to rely and invest in its own resources/people rather than use oil money to buy crap from outside so that Rohani's buddies can skim off the top and transfer the money to European banks for their kids.

When Russia did not deliver S-300, Iran went ahead and built Bavar 373. When no one sold Scud missiles to Iran during Iran-Iraq war, they build it themselves. When no one sold fighter jets to Iran (Russian cancelling Mig-31s), they built arguably the most accurate precision strike missiles in the world, (works better than having fighter jets for striking enemy's target from far away) outside superpowers. 

A barrel of oil is about $50-$90 usually. If you read Exxon-Mobile's Annual Financial Statement, you will see notes that indicate a fully downstreamed refinery processed oil products produce about $450 from a single barrel of oil. Iran CAN (and hopefully will in the future) make $450 from each barrel rather than sell crude for cash.

Anyone who thinks that jabs at Iran in Natanz is making Iran weaker, is a foolish imbecile. Stuxnet did not weaken Iran, only made it stronger. Fires and bombs and espionage activates and/or constant sabotage will not deter Iran, and will only show holes in their system which they will fix for future.

Here's the folly of Israeli and U.S. ideology of Iran that is self-defeating :

If they left Iran alone, then the Islamic Rep of Iran would have more problems of its own creation that they can create for Iran.

These geniuses have yet to discover that. Not the sharpest cats, are they. The obvious is hard to figure out for such "CLEVER" beings.

Iran should say, "thanks for the attack against the Natanz electrical equipment". We will make it better and protect it better in the future.

For those who think I am wrong, then answer this question for yourself?

Isn't Iran stronger now than 2018 when the full-on sanctions were put on Iran? Their manufacturing has grown, the government (finally) is investing in their industrial engineering firms and their young talent, the brain-drain has stopped to a certain point (no visas to come out), manufacturing is up, export market for regional trade is up, car parts manufacturing is more indigenous than ever before, AND ... AND ... the biggest of them all ....

... they have proven *they can handle EVERY KIND OF INTIMIDATION AND GLOBAL CONSORTED ECONOMICAL STRAGULATION EVER DEVISED IN HISTORY AGAINST A NATION*, short of war. Even during a pandemic. It's a big achievement. Even having your #2 and beloved General assassinated. You have to admit. And getting stronger every day. No one can deny it. With all the pressure and propaganda of the State Dept and MEK and Israel and Arabs, Europe, regional, your so called best friends (South Korea, Japan, India) ...

How many countries on this planet can actually handle this kind of pressure and SURVIVE and instead, actually THRIVE ???

Be honest with yourself? How many?

Can Saudis? Can UAE? Can Turkey? Can Holland? Can India?

So for those who gloat that Israeli Mossad attacked Natanz electrical machinery, well gloat on. But deep down inside, YOU ARE STILL SCARED CRAPPING IN YOUR PANTS of what future WILL bring.

Iran will lose these insignificant battles, BUT IT WILL WIN THE WAR. Nothing GOOD has ever happened without some PAIN.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> @Arian @Dariush the Great
> 
> I don't really know who else to say this too so i'll just go ahead and announce this here. As of this latest incident, i'm no longer going to defend (even one iota) Iran and its constant failures. This completely exemplifies a total lack of control of ones own security apparatus and is a sign of utter incompetence, weakness and defeat against a much more competent adversary (talking about Israel here).
> 
> We owe it to ourselves (and for the sake of reality) to call out, without reservations mind you, Iran on all its bullshit from here on out. Although I'm nobody, i'd like to think that my sentiment is shared amongst quite a few of you here as well as amongst a growing chorus of concerned individuals who care about Iran's safety.
> 
> This is just above and beyond disgrace......I mean the word "humiliated" is almost not enough to fully explain what has been happening. Might as well admit defeat when the enemy can literally do whatever it is they want, whenever they want, against whom ever they want with only a single line of "we'll hit them back when we choose too". It's as if they think this will be enough.


You don’t need to look in absolutes, we can defend what is worth defending and theirs plenty to defend , and criticize the indefensible instead of trying to justify failures  .

Stuxnet was designed to destroy Iran’s nuclear program. While it did damage, it only made Iran more potent. No known cyber arm in Iran had even existed before Stuxnet, now they able to steal terrabytes worth of US university research and infiltrate US infrastructure.

It’s a loss today, but it will end with a more potency assuming the right lessons are learned and the right actions are taken.

As a matter of fact, now would be a good time to replace those defective IR-1s with IR-6s. The damage could be undone in 2 months and end up with more efficient production as a resultant. Perhaps construction of new miniaturized facilities with IR-9s

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## EvilWesteners

Surenas said:


> When you have this abundance of resources available as Israel does, you have a lot of tools at your disposal to significantly infiltrate Iran's security infrastructure.
> 
> Identifying key figures within Iran's nuclear program (including essential contractors); approaching and recruiting them with substantial offers of money, etc.
> 
> Or sometimes, like what happened in 2007, faux installation companies that were set up and controlled by western intelligence agencies that managed to infiltrate Iran's nuclear program by nature of their work. These installation companies can run for years in normalcy before being activated by these agencies to move over to sabotage.
> 
> When I studied intelligence in the Netherlands, a fellow student of mine (with a background in computor science) was simultaneously doing work at what he said was the ''Iran Group'' in the Royal Netherlands Army.
> 
> When you have a small country like the Netherlands having a dedicated group in place to monitor Iran's activities (Dutch intelligence by the way proved to be instrumental for the Stuxnet attack), you can imagine what the likes of Israel and the US have set up.



You are VERY VERY correct. Dutch Intelligence was the key to Stuxnet. I cannot say more.

But here's a question every Iranian-nation loving person should ask of themselves:

Why are they trying so hard to STOP/Hurt Iran?

This is a question that needs analysis. Look at the last 500 years of European genocide against Africa, North and South America, South East Asia, and then Middle East.

The answer is simply this ....

Iran has the potential of being a VERY STRONG country, in the region and globally. They KNOW IT. That is what worries them. They see it, more than everyday people can see it. Iranians outside of Iran have an estimated $2trillion - more than 350,000 highly educated doctors and engineers and entrepreneurs, millions of skilled workers inside Iran, all the energy resources one could ask for. Hugely instrumental geo location. Culture with thirst for engineering and technology. Huge youth population. A noble history to use for confidence.

No wonder why they are scared of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> To all iranian members:
> 
> This member called "Trench Broom" is an Israeli jew most likely from North Africa.. I call him Mr. "Terror" because he calls any thing iran or iranian with an added "Terror "prefix...
> 
> He is in heaven today because of natanz...we should let this scumbag to have his day but do not engage him...remember even when a mosquito bites you it enjoys your blood for few seconds before being splattered.
> 
> Ps: there is another of these roaches that goes by the name "Mohamed Bin Tughlaq ".he is also in the same category with US flags which is celebrating the natanz event..get to know the enemy troops.


Just put these disgusting, filthy, lowlife, excrement eating, gore bellied maggots on ignore and let them enjoy their feces to themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

Trench Broom said:


> You sound very upset and are lashing out. This is understandable since little Israel keeps humiliating you. What next? will they rub the soles of their shoes on Khamenei's face and then sneak out of Iran undetected again? it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Just get back into your borders Iran. No one wants your revolution, your dirty politics, your sick Mullahs. We just want to live without your tentacles of terror all over the region.
> 
> Until that time, we are ALL Israel.



i am not upset at all you attack my country and my brothers on this forum, so you get an answer. even it takes for Iran a 1000 years one day there will be no israhell left one day. everything in this world has a limit even the patience Iran has. 
the only people on this earth are sick is you jews. did you ever asked youserlf why everyone hates you? 
from babylon to the roman empire to the persian empire (after Cyrus the great) to france in the 1800century. to germany and now nearly every country in the middle east. 
you are at war since 3000 years ask yourself why. and don't get me worng it's not the jewish relegion it's the zionist pigs like you, who are responsible that this hate toward jews. 
even your own rabbis are against the israhell. according to the tora you are not allowed to have land until the messia comes back and he will show you the land of the jews. you don't even repsect your own relegion, cause you are a zionist troll.

now stop trolling around and stop writing here go and open a thread and invite your zionist friends and talk about how Iran one day will kick your ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Blue In Green

Since this is the "chill" thread, I guess I'll give you all some good news as opposed to the usual doom and gloom lol.

Three months ago I weighed in at my heaviest which was around 366 lbs (166.015 kg) and now with intense workouts 5-6 days a week, good nutrition and fasting 24 hours in-between each single meal per day with some extended fasting sessions last 2-3 days. I've come down to 290 lbs (131.542kg)! which is a difference of 76 lbs (mostly fat btw).

It's been quite the experience learning how to eat properly, how to workout and build both cardiovascular health and muscular density.


Stryker1982 said:


> You don’t need to look in absolutes, we can defend what is worth defending and theirs plenty to defend , and criticize the indefensible instead of trying to justify failures  .
> 
> Stuxnet was designed to destroy Iran’s nuclear program. While it did damage, it only made Iran more potent. No known cyber arm in Iran had even existed before Stuxnet, now they able to steal terrabytes worth of US university research and infiltrate US infrastructure.
> 
> It’s a loss today, but it will end with a more potency assuming the right lessons are learned and the right actions are taken.
> 
> As a matter of fact, now would be a good time to replace those defective IR-1s with IR-6s. The damage could be undone in 2 months and end up with more efficient production as a resultant. Perhaps construction of new miniaturized facilities with IR-9s



I'm just tired of all this Stryker..... I'll go ahead and do myself (and you guys) a solid by just taking a break from all this for a while....Sincerest of apologies to anyone I might have offended or put-off with what I said earlier. What I said does come from a place of genuine concern and frustration........ hoping for the best though.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Sina-1

Blue In Green said:


> Since this is the "chill" thread, I guess I'll give you all some good news as opposed to the usual doom and gloom lol.
> 
> Three months ago I weighed in at my heaviest which was around 366 lbs (166.015 kg) and now with intense workouts 5-6 days a week, good nutrition and fasting 24 hours in-between each single meal per day with some extended fasting sessions last 2-3 days. I've come down to 290 lbs (131.542kg)! which is a difference of 76 lbs (mostly fat btw).
> 
> It's been quite the experience learning how to eat properly, how to workout and build both cardiovascular health and muscular density.
> 
> 
> I'm just tired of all this Stryker..... I'll go ahead and do myself (and you guys) a solid by just taking a break from all this for a while....Sincerest of apologies to anyone I might have offended or put-off with what I said earlier. What I said does come from a place of genuine concern and frustration........ hoping for the best though.


Good work dude! Might I suggest you take a look at David Goggins. His interviews with Joe Rohan to start with. I’ve been working out 1-2 times a day in almost a year after listening to him. His stuff wakens the beast inside of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trench Broom

Hormuz said:


> i am not upset at all you attack my country and my brothers on this forum, so you get an answer. even it takes for Iran a 1000 years one day there will be no israhell left one day. *everything in this world has a limit *



This includes the Iranian regime. Empires come and go. Not that I'm referring to the tin pot sanctioned entity of Iran as an empire, but authoritarian regimes in particular never last.

Israel will be here long after the Mullah occupation of Iran is over.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Trench Broom said:


> This includes the Iranian regime. Empires come and go. Not that I'm referring to the tin pot sanctioned entity of Iran as an empire, but authoritarian regimes in particular never last.
> 
> Israel will be here long after the Mullah occupation of Iran is over.



Well,

Your friends say this tin pot entity rules over four Arab capitals.

Which narrative should we believe in?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Trench Broom

Shawnee said:


> Well,
> 
> Your friends say this tin pot entity rules over four Arab capitals.
> 
> Which narrative should we believe in?



Using paid mercenaries as cannon fodder. I don't know if this is because Iran is too afraid to wage war with its own soldiers. Maybe they're not very good. I know they started the conflict with Iraq and couldn't beat Iraq after 8 years.

Regimes that rely on mercenaries don't last.

History will repeat itself and the Mullah regime will fall. It's inevitable.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

“Russia is Iran’s friend” -misguided idiots on this board 

“This time it’s different, Russia hates the West now” - village idiots


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381312773498494984

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Israeli ship comes under attack off UAE coast: Media reports


Media reports say an Israeli ship called the Hyperion affiliated with the regime’s PCC company has come under attack off the Emirati coast.




www.presstv.com










Iranian politicians considering leaving NPT and enriching Uranium to 90%











In the next few days Iran will be enriching Uranium at 60%









Iran to enrich uranium to 60 percent, highest level yet


Iran also warns it will not soften its stance on sanctions following an attack on its Natanz nuclear facility.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Russia sends military equipment including armored vehicles, tanks and air defense units to its border with Ukraine. This is from a few hours ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381956481025773568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381952047751254026
So the Ukrainians have 6 Bayraktar drones operational and 48 on order. However the question is where are the parts going to come from now ?









Ottawa cancels 29 military export permits for Turkey after finding Canadian-made gear diverted to Nagorno-Karabakh conflict


The gear from Wescam, based in Burlington, Ont., played a major role in last fall’s military confrontation




www.theglobeandmail.com





Let's see how these 6 drones perform against a country with a dynamic, well rounded and potent air defense network. I'm guessing not very well but hey it worked against Armenian rebels so that means that it has to work on Russia just as well right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

The entire forced labor / genocide narrative in XinJiang has already been debunked by investigative journalists. It's no different than claims about Saddams WMDS or Gaddafi wanting to massacre moderate rebels / civilians, giving his crazed soldiers via.gra and NATO coming to the rescue. It's all nonsense.

Also even if Chinese workers make $2/hr on average, what about the cost of food / living in China ? In the last 20-30 years China has lifted 800 million people out of poverty and its not uncommon for people in China to own 2 properties. Never mind the fact that all of China is connected by high speed rail whereas the US is drowning in debt, its infrastructure crumbling. For Gods sake have you seen the subway in New York or Chicago ?




























TheImmortal said:


> You are a clown who doesn’t know what he is talking about. See below Mr. clown for slave labor conditions:
> 
> *From Apple to Adidas: Brands Use Ethnic Minority Slave Labor in China*
> 
> Between 2017 and 2019, more than 80,000 Uyghurs were transferred to work in 27 manufacturing facilities that supply 83 global brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Apple to Adidas: Brands Use Ethnic Minority Slave Labor in China
> 
> 
> Between 2017 and 2019, more than 80,000 Uyghurs were transferred to work in 27 manufacturing facilities that supply 83 global brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese Women Workers Make 4 Cents for Producing $45 Disney Dolls*
> 
> "Work hours and wages are in clear violation of terms in the labor contract and labor laws. *During peak season, workers need to work 10 to 13 hours a day, 26 to 29 days a month. If a worker requests leave during overtime work, they can only earn a daily salary of 7.5 RMB ($1.08 USD) per hour*, causing their monthly wage to be less than 2,000 RMB ($287.49 USD). Workers, therefore, must choose to work overtime," the report continued.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Workers Make 4 Cents for Producing $45 Dolls
> 
> 
> Workers made such a low salary that they were forced to work around 150 hours of overtime a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Shanghai has the highest monthly minimum wage among 31 *provinces (RMB 2,480/US$382 per month) and Beijing has the highest hourly minimum wage (RMB 24/US$3.7 per hour).* Six regions – Shanghai, Guangdong, Beijing, Tianjin, Jiangsu, and Zhejiang – surpassed the RMB 2,000 (US$308) mark in their monthly minimum wage standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum Wages in China 2022: A Complete Guide
> 
> 
> We offer a guide to the minimum wage levels in Mainland China and discuss how labor costs are affected by changes to the minimum wage levels.
> 
> 
> 
> www.china-briefing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye Mr. Clown

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Since this is the "chill" thread, I guess I'll give you all some good news as opposed to the usual doom and gloom lol.
> 
> Three months ago I weighed in at my heaviest which was around 366 lbs (166.015 kg) and now with intense workouts 5-6 days a week, good nutrition and fasting 24 hours in-between each single meal per day with some extended fasting sessions last 2-3 days. I've come down to 290 lbs (131.542kg)! which is a difference of 76 lbs (mostly fat btw).
> 
> It's been quite the experience learning how to eat properly, how to workout and build both cardiovascular health and muscular density.
> 
> 
> I'm just tired of all this Stryker..... I'll go ahead and do myself (and you guys) a solid by just taking a break from all this for a while....Sincerest of apologies to anyone I might have offended or put-off with what I said earlier. What I said does come from a place of genuine concern and frustration........ hoping for the best though.



Feel free brother and congratulations on your path. Your progress proves you are on the right track, and you'll meet your own goals in no time. I'm sure you had set backs in your mission to reduce weight, and Iran has too, but you know what?

The same thing that has driven Iran to its many successes in various military fields that no one would ever imagine, is the same unique human trait that will lead you to your goals. Persistence, determination, and the belief that the war (whether real or metaphorical) is never lost until you consider it lost. Opportunities are most visible during times of volatility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Baradaran, mitoonam beporsam Hezbollah in vasat chera angosht be damagh vaystade? In hame kharjesh kardim ke baraye hamin roozha be dardemoon bekhore. Chera hich ghalati nemikonan?


----------



## IranDefence

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382047921256992773
IRGC TODAY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> The entire forced labor / genocide narrative in XinJiang has already been debunked by investigative journalists. It's no different than claims about Saddams WMDS or Gaddafi wanting to massacre moderate rebels / civilians, giving his crazed soldiers via.gra and NATO coming to the rescue. It's all nonsense.
> 
> Also even if Chinese workers make $2/hr on average, what about the cost of food / living in China ? In the last 20-30 years China has lifted 800 million people out of poverty and its not uncommon for people in China to own 2 properties. Never mind the fact that all of China is connected by high speed rail whereas the US is drowning in debt, its infrastructure crumbling. For Gods sake have you seen the subway in New York or Chicago ?


These basic facts are easily found if one is really interested in the truth. Just ignore, their purpose is misinformation and hate attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> “Russia is Iran’s friend” -misguided idiots on this board
> 
> “This time it’s different, Russia hates the West now” - village idiots
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381312773498494984


LMAO. Please where did your RUSSOPHOBIC OUTBURT originate from? NObody on this forum has claimed Russia is Iran's friend, so stop trolling yourself with that bogus phrase. We, and Iran, are realists, and Iran as a realistic-focused country understand thats relations with RUssia will never be perfect or optimal, but there is considerably more to lose if there is no /little cooperation with Russia. Russia acknnowledges Iran in certain spheres(eg Lebanon) and doesnt recognnize Iran aaasss much, for ex Syria, but Iran already has so much influence in Syria(+ Lebanon factor), so its not A BIIG DEAL(at least yet), so pls dont be so paranoid..Iran is watching its back, it knows what Russia has done to it in its history and in modern times..self reliance still works against Russian bad acts against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

*حمله به مرکز جاسوسی موساد رژیم صهیونیستی در شمال عراق*

منابع عراقی از کشته و زخمی شدن شماری از جاسوس‌های سرویس جاسوسی رژیم صهیونیستی در شمال عراق خبر دادند.









خبرگزاری فارس - حمله به مرکز جاسوسی موساد رژیم صهیونیستی در شمال عراق


منابع عراقی از کشته و زخمی شدن شماری از جاسوس‌های سرویس جاسوسی رژیم صهیونیستی در شمال عراق خبر دادند.



www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> LMAO. Please where did your RUSSOPHOBIC OUTBURT originate from? NObody on this forum has claimed Russia is Iran's friend, so stop trolling yourself with that bogus phrase. We, and Iran, are realists, and Iran as a realistic-focused country understand thats relations with RUssia will never be perfect or optimal, but there is considerably more to lose if there is no /little cooperation with Russia. Russia acknnowledges Iran in certain spheres(eg Lebanon) and doesnt recognnize Iran aaasss much, for ex Syria, but Iran already has so much influence in Syria(+ Lebanon factor), so its not A BIIG DEAL(at least yet), so pls dont be so paranoid..Iran is watching its back, it knows what Russia has done to it in its history and in modern times..self reliance still works against Russian bad acts against Iran.



I don’t need an African to tell me about my own country, much less one that hasn’t stepped foot inside Iran. So it is a bit irritating hearing your lecturing and talking down on actual Iranian users on this board (not just myself). It’s one thing to provide your opinion and it’s another to act like it’s your native society and history and that we (me) are the outsiders. Almost comical actually.

And the point of my post seemed to go over your head to comprehend wasn’t Russia-phobia, but a reality check that Russia isn’t going to be the *strategic arms partner nor economic partner* that many have advocated *could *develop if Iran turns to Russia to bypass West sanctions regime. So if Russia is privately urging Assad to cut his alliance on Iran (and they have been), what basis of cooperation is there in fields that are much more sensitive such as strategic arms and pushing against western Imperalism? Answer: there isn’t...thus the point of my post

As for your other analysis, Russia has little influence in Lebanon. Lebanon is divided between Iran-France-Persian Gulf Arabs/House of Saud. So Russia is a nobody in Lebanon in today’s state of politics.

As for Syria, Russia again owes its recent gained geopolitical leverage to Solemani for convincing the Russians who were so scared to enter the war. Or else all they had was a Soviet era old dilapidated small naval port and little influence at the start of the war. They were about to lose their last foothold in the Middle East and Africa after they surrendered saddam and Ghadaffi to the west.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> I don’t need an African to tell me about my own country, much less one that hasn’t stepped foot inside Iran. So it is a bit irritating hearing your lecturing and talking down on actual Iranian users on this board (not just myself). It’s one thing to provide your opinion and it’s another to act like it’s your native society and history and that we (me) are the outsiders. Almost comical actually.


I am sorry for doing this and i was not doing it intentionally. Offcourse as Iranians you all have certain qualifications i will never have to speak on Iran. I know sometimes my tone is a bit off sometimes, but generally i am open to different opinions. 
But no need to talk down to AFricans. I am half Nigerian half American and my dad is a brilliant man, PhD (from top Nigerian and US universities) in computer science, so pls forget those stereotypes, you dunno who anybody is on the internets. Cheers.


sha ah said:


> but hey it worked against Armenian rebels so that means that it has to work on Russia just as well right ?


You know its a fallacy! you're sharp though for that one. typical case of false analogy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> I don’t need an African to tell me about my own country, much less one that hasn’t stepped foot inside Iran.



You are better than these types of remarks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> I am sorry for doing this and i was not doing it intentionally. Offcourse as Iranians you all have certain qualifications i will never have to speak on Iran. I know sometimes my tone is a bit off sometimes, but generally i am open to different opinions.
> But no need to talk down to AFricans. I am half Nigerian half American and my dad is a brilliant man, PhD (from top Nigerian and US universities) in computer science, so pls forget those stereotypes, you dunno who anybody is on the internets. Cheers.



It is forgiven if it wasn’t intentional.

I noticed it a few times personally and let it slide till now and thought it should be addressed.

As for Africans, I do not look down on any race. I merely called you African because I knew you were from that region, but did not know your specific country. In fact it would have been worse if I called you Kenyan and was wrong.


Stryker1982 said:


> You are better than these types of remarks bro.



You misunderstood what I wrote and the other remark you quoted isn’t even posted by me, but a troll. So not sure what you are even implying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran's proxies are not as subservient to Iran as some outsiders believe or others make them out to be. 

Realistically at one point Hezbollah's entry into the Syrian conflict pretty much saved Assad and held the line against "moderate" rebels before Russia got involved. In a sense this was also to prevent these militias from spreading into Lebanon but in any case fighting in Syria did drain Hezbollah somewhat, although they did gain some experience out of it as well. 

In recent years because of economic sanction issues Iran has significantly cut its funding to Hezbollah and Lebanon is currently crumbling economically. At this point Hezbollah won't engage in a costly conflict with Israel unless as a last resort. They're basically preventing Israel from colonizing Lebanon at this point in time.



Dariush the Great said:


> Baradaran, mitoonam beporsam Hezbollah in vasat chera angosht be damagh vaystade? In hame kharjesh kardim ke baraye hamin roozha be dardemoon bekhore. Chera hich ghalati nemikonan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

sha ah said:


> Iran's proxies are not as subservient to Iran as some outsiders believe or others make them out to be.
> 
> Realistically at one point Hezbollah's entry into the Syrian conflict pretty much saved Assad and held the line against "moderate" rebels before Russia got involved. In a sense this was also to prevent these militias from spreading into Lebanon but in any case fighting in Syria did drain Hezbollah somewhat, although they did gain some experience out of it as well.
> 
> In recent years because of economic sanction issues Iran has significantly cut its funding to Hezbollah and Lebanon is currently crumbling economically. At this point Hezbollah won't engage in a costly conflict with Israel unless as a last resort. They're basically preventing Israel from colonizing Lebanon at this point in time.



Hezbollah was actually reluctant to intervene in Syria (despite requests by IRGC officers to do so), and only decided to move in after Khamenei called for greater involvement of the organization during a personal meeting with Nasrallah in Tehran on April 2013.

Before 2006, Hezbollah did enjoy a great level of operational freedom, but that quickly ended when it foolishly killed a number of Israeli soldiers during a raid (for which it didn't consult Iran) that sparked the Second Lebanon War. Iran wasn't amused as it had to rebuild Hezbollah and the heavily demolished Shia areas for an hasty and ill-thought out border raid. Equally important, the conflict revealed Hezbollah's tactics to Israel at a time when the Israelis still weren't aware of the organization's true strength and competence.

Ever since, due to the heavy investment it has made, Iran is cherishing Hezbollah as nothing less than a strategic asset. A de facto IRGC division on Israel's northern border. In the end, only two events will move the organization to strike Israel: either a pre-emptive attack against its own force, or an all-out Israeli attack against its main patron (Iran). Not because the Mossad continues to breach IRGC security parameters around Iranian nuclear facilities with acts of sabotage.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

Baffling why they're still allowing inspectors into the country, never mind anywhere near any nuclear facilities. Anyways good news is that Iran is now enriching at 60% and struck an Israeli ship with a missile.

Though in my opinion Iran should leave the NPT and enrich to 90% immediately. Kick out inspectors until full verification on their side is verified by Iranian inspectors. Enough games.









Iran ‘almost’ ready for 60% uranium enrichment


European signatories to Iran’s nuclear deal express ‘grave concern’ over Iran’s decision to boost uranium enrichment.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382468858884292611

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

A post I made in another thread got me wondering about something else here. 
How popular is kaleh pacheh today? Is there pressure from the health sector against indulging in it? Are younger generations into it? I know most of the second generation diaspora seldom eat it and these days and the stores here sell it as frozen and completely prepared and separated from the skull and the broth seems leaner than what I remember home made looking like. 
I remember in the 80s & 90s my grandfather actually boiling whole sheep heads and feet all night in winter times till moring and while our parents absolutely relished it even more than kabob, the body parts and floating eyes and brain, eyc freaked us kids out and the flavor was almost pure fat/grease, especially in the broth. Only the tongue and cheek muscles were bearable to me with a lot of torshi and barbari.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382468858884292611


بالاخره ضربه رو خوردن،‌ شانی. می‌گن دیر و زود داره سوخت و سوز نداره. آخر سر حرف تو شد
این یکی بیشتر از بقیه چسبید،‌ حتی بیشتر از زدن اسرائیل. به ویژه پس از اون جنگ کوتاه مدت سوریه و ترکیه که چند تا توپ هم به سمت پست‌های ما شلیک کردن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So the US is leaving Afghanistan after 20+ years and losing 2000+ troops, spending trillions and achieving basically nothing. They're not even going to setup a peacekeeping force or give the Afghan army air support ? I feel sorry for the people of Afghanistan but Iran should secure its borders with Afghanistan immediately to avoid swarms of Afghan refugees from getting into the country. On the positive side of things, hopefully after this is all over the Opium trade abruptly comes to an end as well. just like before 911.






Erbil Airport hit by another drone today. Katusha rockets also hit a Turkish base nearby killing atleast one Turkish soldier. Afterwards Barzani demanded that the Peshmerga expel all Iraqi forces from the area. Several attacks on PMU bases nearby followed. Peshmerga is suspected to have attacked the PMU sites with ATGMs. Tensions remain high.









Erbil Interior Statement: The attack on Erbil airport targeted the headquarters of the International Coalition with an explosive UAV Erbil, Erbil Governorate - Iraq news map in English - News from Baghdad, Anbar, Kirkuk, Nineveh, Kurdistan regions -


Erbil Interior Statement: The attack on Erbil airport targeted the headquarters of the International Coalition with an explosive UAV. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




iraq.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382429649356079104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382432049810833410

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

WudangMaster said:


> A post I made in another thread got me wondering about something else here.
> How popular is kaleh pacheh today? Is there pressure from the health sector against indulging in it? Are younger generations into it? I know most of the second generation diaspora seldom eat it and these days and the stores here sell it as frozen and completely prepared and separated from the skull and the broth seems leaner than what I remember home made looking like.
> I remember in the 80s & 90s my grandfather actually boiling whole sheep heads and feet all night in winter times till moring and while our parents absolutely relished it even more than kabob, the body parts and floating eyes and brain, eyc freaked us kids out and the flavor was almost pure fat/grease, especially in the broth. Only the tongue and cheek muscles were bearable to me with a lot of torshi and barbari.



The optional use of young baby sheep for this dish is abhorrent and unethical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382631976717451268

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382674428769796105

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

56 million people need to be vaccinated in Iran to reach herd immunity. This will cover 30 million, probably front line workers, healthcare workers and the most vulnerable. The rest can take Iranian, Chinese, Indian vaccines while some restrictions remain in place.



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382631976717451268
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382674428769796105


According to this article, which came out today, sometime in May Iran will be producing atleast 2 million of doses of its domestic vaccine, BAREKAT, every month. Sometime in mid July Iran plans to boost its production capacity to 12-15 million doses. With other Iranian made Covid-19 vaccines added to these numbers, that should be good enough to meet the domestic need by the end of the year. Some foreign countries have also shown interest in purchasing vaccines from Iran. That means that if all things go according to plan, near the end of the year, if the domestic need is met, Iran can export vaccines to countries that are interested.









Five countries seeking to purchase Iranian COVID-19 vaccine


TEHRAN – Two European countries and three regional countries have asked to purchase homegrown coronavirus vaccine (COVIRAN BAREKAT), Mohammad Mokhber, the head of the Headquarters for Executing the Order of the Imam has said.




www.tehrantimes.com






sha ah said:


> 56 million people need to be vaccinated in Iran to reach herd immunity. This will cover 30 million, probably front line workers, healthcare workers and the most vulnerable. The rest can take Iranian, Chinese, Indian vaccines while some restrictions remain in place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> The optional use of young baby sheep for this dish is abhorrent and unethical.


why ?


sha ah said:


> 56 million people need to be vaccinated in Iran to reach herd immunity. This will cover 30 million, probably front line workers, healthcare workers and the most vulnerable. The rest can take Iranian, Chinese, Indian vaccines while some restrictions remain in place.
> 
> 
> According to this article, which came out today, sometime in May Iran will be producing atleast 2 million of doses of its domestic vaccine, BAREKAT, every month. Sometime in mid July Iran plans to boost its production capacity to 12-15 million doses. With other Iranian made Covid-19 vaccines added to these numbers, that should be good enough to meet the domestic need by the end of the year. Some foreign countries have also shown interest in purchasing vaccines from Iran. That means that if all things go according to plan, near the end of the year, if the domestic need is met, Iran can export vaccines to countries that are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five countries seeking to purchase Iranian COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – Two European countries and three regional countries have asked to purchase homegrown coronavirus vaccine (COVIRAN BAREKAT), Mohammad Mokhber, the head of the Headquarters for Executing the Order of the Imam has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com


not exactly evidence seems to show that you need to get vaccinated on regular intervals or the immunity against the virus weaken


----------



## sha ah

However you need 2 doses correct ? Isn't that a standard internationally ?



Hack-Hook said:


> why ?
> 
> not exactly evidence seems to show that you need to get vaccinated on regular intervals or the immunity against the virus weaken


----------



## WudangMaster

Hack-Hook said:


> why ?


I also get the creeps whenever any sort of baby animal is used in food...


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> However you need 2 doses correct ? Isn't that a standard internationally ?


depends on vaccines , there are also three dose and single dose vaccine . the problem is in all variant the immunity seems weaken by the passage of time (at least in some peoples)


WudangMaster said:


> I also get the creeps whenever any sort of baby animal is used in food...


well they are being used specially in high class restaurant. it happens with poultry , cattle and sheeps


----------



## Arian



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Arian said:


> View attachment 734406​


It's so f***ed up; on the other hand at least the livestock get some really good feed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Arian @Blue In Green @aryobarzan @WudangMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> @Arian @Blue In Green @aryobarzan @WudangMaster


Barvo..affarin...iran needs barve men like him to build up the next ruling elite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 735045


وزیر سابق بفرمایند دولت ادامه نداد یا پاکتستان پایش را کنار کشید و گفت حالا که تحریم شدید باید نفت را نصف قیمت بدهید و ما فرمول قیمت گذاری قبلی را قبول نداریم
مگر دولت لوله کشی تا مرز پاکستان نکرد ؟ کجاست ادامه این لوله توی خاک پاکستان.
وجدان هم خوب هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 735045


وزیر پیشین نفت گوه خورد
پاکستان خودش به خاطر تحریم‌ها و طمع کردن سر قیمت گاز کنار کشید. هنوز هم سمت خودش رو بعد از ۱۰ سال نساخته
اگر قرار هست کسی پاسخگو باشه خود این دیوث باید پاسخگو باشه که چرا قراردادی که بستن انقدر محکم نبوده که تا الان ۱۰ بار پاکستان رو به خاطرش ببریم دادگاه. همه این‌ها سر تا پا یک کرباس هستند. وزارت نفت رو باید گل بگیرن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> وزیر پیشین نفت گوه خورد
> پاکستان خودش به خاطر تحریم‌ها و طمع کردن سر قیمت گاز کنار کشید. هنوز هم سمت خودش رو بعد از ۱۰ سال نساخته
> اگر قرار هست کسی پاسخگو باشه خود این دیوث باید پاسخگو باشه که چرا قراردادی که بستن انقدر محکم نبوده که تا الان ۱۰ بار پاکستان رو به خاطرش ببریم دادگاه. همه این‌ها سر تا پا یک کرباس هستند. وزارت نفت رو باید گل بگیرن​



عراق پول نداده
اون وقت پاکستان پول میداد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> عراق پول نداده
> اون وقت پاکستان پول میداد


مسئله اون نیست، داستان این هست که پاکستان سمت خودش رو اصلاً‌ نساخت. اون ور اصلاً لوله‌ای نیست که بخواد گاز بهشون صادر بشه
اگه لوله سمت خودشون رو ساخته بودن و پول نمی‌دادن می‌شد گاز رو بست و ازشون شکایت کرد. الان هم من موندم که چرا از پاکستان کسی شکایت نمی‌کنه​


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> مسئله اون نیست، داستان این هست که پاکستان سمت خودش رو اصلاً‌ نساخت. اون ور اصلاً لوله‌ای نیست که بخواد گاز بهشون صادر بشه
> اگه لوله سمت خودشون رو ساخته بودن و پول نمی‌دادن می‌شد گاز رو بست و ازشون شکایت کرد. الان هم من موندم که چرا از پاکستان کسی شکایت نمی‌کنه​



خوب میخوان لوله رو هم ما بسازیم
بعد گاز نسیه بگیرن


----------



## Arian

Shawnee said:


> خوب میخوان لوله رو هم ما بسازیم
> بعد گاز نسیه بگیرن


من که شنیدم به خاطر فشارهای آمریکا و عربستان کنار کشیدن. نمی‌دونم. شاید هم این که می‌گی درست باشه
اما حتی اگه لازم بود لوله کشی اون ور هم با ما باشه،‌ چرا که نه؟ باهاشون هزینه‌اش رو حساب می‌کنیم لوله‌کشی می‌کنیم
نسیه دادن هم که کار همیشگی ایران هست. همه مشتری‌های ما دارن از ما نسیه می‌گیرن. چین، هند، عراق، ترکیه و جاهای دیگه​


----------



## Hormuz

yavar said:


>



whats the story of this video?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Hormuz said:


> whats the story of this video?


they using Russian made transport aircraft to send the fighter plane for overhaul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

دستگیری فردی که به یک روحانی در کیاشهر سیلی زد 










دستگیری فردی که به یک روحانی در کیاشهر سیلی زد + فیلم


ویدیو جنجالی از سیلی زدن به یک روحانی در شبکه های اجتماعی جنجالی شد.




www.barkhat.news


----------



## WudangMaster

Has anyone heard of this at time index 09:24? This is a major deal along with some of the other actions mentioned by him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

looks like a self propelled howitzer ?


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> دستگیری فردی که به یک روحانی در کیاشهر سیلی زد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دستگیری فردی که به یک روحانی در کیاشهر سیلی زد + فیلم
> 
> 
> ویدیو جنجالی از سیلی زدن به یک روحانی در شبکه های اجتماعی جنجالی شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.barkhat.news


 I hope they are having a lot of fun with him!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Arian

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> دستگیری فردی که به یک روحانی در کیاشهر سیلی زد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دستگیری فردی که به یک روحانی در کیاشهر سیلی زد + فیلم
> 
> 
> ویدیو جنجالی از سیلی زدن به یک روحانی در شبکه های اجتماعی جنجالی شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.barkhat.news


چه بازیگرهای مزخرفی رو برای این فیلم انتخاب کردن. پسر اصلاً بازیگر خوبی نیست،‌ آخوند از اون بدتر​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

*سردار حجازی به یاران شهیدش پیوست*





__





سردار حجازی به یاران شهیدش پیوست- اخبار نظامی | دفاعی | امنیتی - اخبار سیاسی تسنیم | Tasnim


روابط عمومی کل سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در اطلاعیه ای از شهادت سردار حجازی جانشین فرمانده نیروی قدس سپاه بر اثر عارضه قلبی خبر داد.




www.tasnimnews.com


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

*بازتاب درگذشت سردار حجازی در رسانه‌های اسراییل*










بازتاب درگذشت سردار حجازی در رسانه‌های اسراییل+ ویدئو


محمد حجازی که پس از ترور قاسم سلیمانی جانشین اسماعیل قاآنی بود بر اثر سکته قلبی درگذشت. در سال 2019، وی توسط اسرائیل بعنوان یکی از افراد مسئول پروژه نقطه زنی موشک‌های حزب الله در لبنان شناخته شده بود.




etemadonline.com




نظامیان آمریکایی وارد یمن شدند 



https://ir.sputniknews.com/near_east/202104187750417-%D9%86%D8%B8%D8%A7%D9%85%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A2%D9%85%D8%B1%DB%8C%DA%A9%D8%A7%DB%8C%DB%8C-%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AF-%DB%8C%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%B4%D8%AF%D9%86%D8%AF/


----------



## yavar

bit of history 

2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> من که شنیدم به خاطر فشارهای آمریکا و عربستان کنار کشیدن. نمی‌دونم. شاید هم این که می‌گی درست باشه
> اما حتی اگه لازم بود لوله کشی اون ور هم با ما باشه،‌ چرا که نه؟ باهاشون هزینه‌اش رو حساب می‌کنیم لوله‌کشی می‌کنیم
> نسیه دادن هم که کار همیشگی ایران هست. همه مشتری‌های ما دارن از ما نسیه می‌گیرن. چین، هند، عراق، ترکیه و جاهای دیگه​


پاکستان ریده دادا، میگن آب قطعه تو پاکستان

طاقچه بالا گذاشتن واسه ما، عرب ها ریدن به هیکلشون. عدو شود سبب خیر اگر خدا خواهد

یه قرارداد استعماری با ال ان جی قطر بسته ان که 30 سال باید با یک قیمت پول بدن. هیچ حق شکایتی ندارند، در بعضی بازه های زمانی هم دچار بحران انرژی شدند چون پول گاز رو نمیتونستن بدن. اگر جنگی در بگیره با هند، هر تانکر گازی که میره سمتشون با موشک میره زیر آب. نهایت حماقت رو تو یه بشر میشه دید با این قرارداد عجیب و غریب.

اون وزیر قبلی نفت رو هم باید از تخم آویزون کنن به خاطر اعتماد به طرف خارجی بدون درنظر گرفتن شرایط سیاسی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

yavar said:


>


For those of us Iranians that unfortunately are not fluent in Hebrew, can you tell us what they're saying? 
Are you an Israeli? lol I see that you post their news in Hebrew, thinking that we can understand it. 🧐

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Arian said:


> For those of us Iranians that unfortunately are not fluent in Hebrew, can you tell us what they're saying?
> Are you an Israeli? lol I see that you post their news in Hebrew, thinking that we can understand it. 🧐




Report : Iran Deputy Commander of the Quds Force in the Revolutionary Guards dies of a heart attack Senior General Muhammad Hajazi Iranian media report that he suffered a heart attack - and died at the age of 65 .

field officer the planning of the terrorist attack on the Israeli embassy in Argentina in 1994, which claimed the lives of 85 people,





his ( Hejazi ) last command, commander of the Al-Quds Brigades in Lebanon. ( land invasion command, Operation Plan Israel territorial border from Lebanon ) Meaning the force that has to inhale chemical attack because Israel will use it, once territorial border are being crossed, that why most of it population have mask in northern border)

سردار سرلشکر پاسدار حسین سلامی : سردار حجازی نقشه شکست قطعی صهیونیست‌ها را تکمیل کرد








سردار حجازی، نقشه شکست قطعی صهیونیست‌ها را تکمیل کرد


سرلشکر سلامی گفت: سردار حجازی به کمک سید مقاومت در لبنان و فرزندان امت اسلام شتافت و نقشه قدرت حزب‌الله را برای شکست قطعی صهیونیست‌ها تکمیل کرد.




www.ilna.news





IRGC Quds Gen. Hejazi had a lot i mean alot experian in chemical warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMCM

God rest his soul.
الله يرحمه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

yavar said:


>


Esraeiliha koshtanesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yavar

Dariush the Great said:


> Esraeiliha koshtanesh


No they didnt

please try not make things up 
the recent event is good learning factors are for you, 
after propagandising that Iran need 9 months to restore Natanz what did happen ?
you see they always propagandising and blow out of peporation, to make them self look big

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

yavar said:


> Report : Iran Deputy Commander of the Quds Force in the Revolutionary Guards dies of a heart attack Senior General Muhammad Hajazi Iranian media report that he *suffered a heart attack - and died at the age of 65 *.
> 
> field officer the planning of the terrorist attack on the *Israeli embassy* in Argentina in 1994, which claimed the lives of *85 people*,



Seems like Mossad finally poisoned him.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## yavar

TheImmortal said:


> Seems like Mossad finally poisoned him.


BS 

it was well known that he was veteran chemical warfare, which he suffered true rest of his life,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Seems like Mossad finally poisoned him.


Or he’s old and died of old man things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

yavar said:


> BS
> 
> it was well known that he was veteran chemical warfare, which he suffered true rest of his life,



You also said BS when I posted about the Natanz attack then quickly deleted your post and claimed you “accidentally” quoted me once the truth came out.



Stryker1982 said:


> Or he’s old and died of old man things.



Did you know long before Syrian civil war, Mossad team infiltrated to Northern Syria from the sea and assassinated a Syrian general at his villa compound?

In this current year and last year Quds force commanders are being target all around the world. Head of Iran’s nuclear program assassinated. Natanz sabotaged twice. Mysterious explosions throughout iran.

Not saying Mossad def did it. But wouldn’t surprise me. Inducing cardiac arrest is not difficult. And this man was an important member of Quds Force. 65 is a young age regardless of being a chemical warfare expert or survivor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> You also said BS when I posted about the Natanz attack then quickly deleted your post and claimed you “accidentally” quoted me once the truth came out.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know long before Syrian civil war, Mossad team infiltrated to Northern Syria from the sea and assassinated a Syrian general at his villa compound?
> 
> In this current year and last year Quds force commanders are being target all around the world. Head of Iran’s nuclear program assassinated. Natanz sabotaged twice. Mysterious explosions throughout iran.
> 
> Not saying Mossad def did it. But wouldn’t surprise me. Inducing cardiac arrest is not difficult. And this man was an important member of Quds Force. 65 is a young age regardless of being a chemical warfare expert or survivor.


Yeah I can see that, but people are trying to suggest he's assasinated because of support for Hezbollah and the bombing in Argentina, I can assure them it's way to late for them to have acted now.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Yeah I can see that, but people are trying to suggest he's assasinated because of support for Hezbollah and the bombing in Argentina, I can assure them it's way to late for them to have acted now.


Just saying it’s a possibility. And Fakhrizadeh was also way late in life for them to assassinate him as he was mostly a figurehead by the time they finally reached him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Just saying it’s a possibility. And Fakhrizadeh was also way late in life for them to assassinate him as he was mostly a figurehead by the time they finally reached him.



Indeed. If I am not mistaken he was the head administrator for Project Amad, where they didn't even have a picture of him. As far as I'm aware, his work has been completed by the time they got to him. I guess we'll see if true or not.


----------



## yavar

TheImmortal said:


> You also said BS when I posted about the Natanz attack then quickly deleted your post and claimed you “accidentally” quoted me once the truth came out.


nonsense,
how ever unlike you i don't jump in conclusion, or do conspiracy theory
when i was sure there was attack i withdraw my post so.......
Please don't mix two isuse, I am more than 200% sure that Gen. Hejazi was veteran chemical warfare


TheImmortal said:


> nd Fakhrizadeh was also way late in life for them to assassinate him



Fakhrizadeh Yes was assassinate , we all know that and nobody trid to hide it,
and you 100% correct he was no longer that important in Iran nuclear program,
he was getting involved in civilian programs, that how they got him, his picture with Gen. Najar got published by one of the iranian news agency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## yavar

TheImmortal said:


> You also said BS when I posted about the Natanz attack then quickly deleted your post and claimed you “accidentally” quoted me once the truth came out.


nonsense,

how ever unlike you i don't jump in conclusion, or do conspiracy theory
when i was sure there was attack i withdraw my post so.......
Please don't mix two isuse, I am more than 200% sure that Gen. Hejazi was veteran chemical warfare





__





The end of the deal, hopes, delusions and treasons






defence.pk






TheImmortal said:


> @yavar still saying
> 
> “BS
> 
> nothing like that happened”
> 
> ???
> 
> You quickly deleted your post quoting me once the reports started coming out highlighting extent of damage.
> 
> I remember you very well from our days at IMF.



if you know me from IMF then you should know who i am and my track record,

and they are not that many times that i'm wrong on subject,
but of course if incident takes place, it will take time that we go to our sources check and come back and give better accurate reporting

I always try to be as accurate i can be you can as people in this forum who know me from IMF,
which they many members here from old iran military forum .net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## skyshadow

let's eat some Iranian foods, enjoy, ته دیگ چی میگه اون وسط جوووونزززز😍😋

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Image pertaining to the suicide drone strike in U.S occupied Erbil Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

ISIS allegedly kills 2 Russian soldiers in the deserts near Palmyra


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383568716630171654
Russia responds by identifying and destroying a large terrorist base in the same area, claiming to have killed up to 200 militants in the airstrike









‘Up to 200’ militants killed in Russian airstrike on terrorist camp in Syria – Russian military


Russian jets have struck a terrorist training camp northeast of Palmyra, destroying 24 vehicles and half a ton of explosive materials while killing up to 200 militants, the Russian military has announced.




www.rt.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384223127228489729


----------



## TheImmortal

*Amir Moghadam, a former Iranian government official,* said that *Hejazi was a senior commander to the Houthi militia in Yemen, frequently traveled to Yemen and Venezuela, and was a key figure to Iran’s ballistic missile program and regional operations*.

“*He specifically led projects that targeted Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates*,” Moghadam wrote on Twitter.

Between *2013-2018 Moghadam was the head of public relations and parliamentary affairs envoy in the office of the vice president of Iran for executive affairs.*

There is a “*direct link” between Hejazi’s death and recent events, s*uch as the targeting of the Iranian ship named Saviz in the Red Sea, and an explosion at Iran’s key Natanz nuclear facility, he added









Confusion around the death of Hejazi: Iran’s general in Yemen, Lebanon, Venezuela


Top Iranian commander Brigadier General Mohammad Hejazi was a key figure for the Iran-backed Houthi militia in Yemen and oversaw projects targeting Saudi




www.google.com





@yavar @Stryker1982

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Amir Moghadam is not a reliable source, you can take a look at his twitter profile and see for yourself there is something up with this guy. It turns out he was the key source between Reuters' report on the production of aluminum powder.

This is the tweet in question:
حجازی فرمانده ارشد سپاه و حوثیها در یمن هم بود،به یمن و ونزوئلا تردد داشت،عنصر مهمی در موشکی و فعالیتهای تروریستی بود و بصورت ویژه پروژه‌های علیه امارات و عربستان را هدایت میکرد بین زدن کشتی ساویز،نطنز و مرگ حجازی ارتباط مستقیم وجود دارد،همچنین تحولات اینده یمن و مذاکرات وین و..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384414097622454272

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Iranitaakharin said:


> Amir Moghadam is not a reliable source, you can take a look at his twitter profile and see for yourself there is something up with this guy. It turns out he was the key source between Reuters' report on the production of aluminum powder.
> 
> This is the tweet in question:
> حجازی فرمانده ارشد سپاه و حوثیها در یمن هم بود،به یمن و ونزوئلا تردد داشت،عنصر مهمی در موشکی و فعالیتهای تروریستی بود و بصورت ویژه پروژه‌های علیه امارات و عربستان را هدایت میکرد بین زدن کشتی ساویز،نطنز و مرگ حجازی ارتباط مستقیم وجود دارد،همچنین تحولات اینده یمن و مذاکرات وین و..




General Hejazi had long been a target of Israeli espionage, and the *son of another prominent Quds Force commander insisted on Twitter that Mr. Hejazi’s death was “not cardiac-related*.”

A Revolutionary Guards spokesman failed to clear the air with a statement saying the general had died of the combined effects of “extremely difficult assignments,” a recent Covid-19 infection and exposure to chemical weapons during the Iran-Iraq war.









Iran Rattled as Israel Repeatedly Strikes Key Targets (Published 2021)


Recent attacks suggest that Israel has a clandestine network inside Iran and that Iranian security services have been powerless to break it.




www.google.com


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> General Hejazi had long been a target of Israeli espionage, and the *son of another prominent Quds Force commander insisted on Twitter that Mr. Hejazi’s death was “not cardiac-related*.”
> 
> A Revolutionary Guards spokesman failed to clear the air with a statement saying the general had died of the combined effects of “extremely difficult assignments,” a recent Covid-19 infection and exposure to chemical weapons during the Iran-Iraq war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Rattled as Israel Repeatedly Strikes Key Targets (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Recent attacks suggest that Israel has a clandestine network inside Iran and that Iranian security services have been powerless to break it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


He deleted that tweet, so you can take it at face value. He deleted because he’s a dumbass and is wrong or deleted cause he was right?


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384522627172245507


----------



## Surenas

Also meetings with the Emiratis, Jordanians and Egyptians:



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384522627172245507



*The details:* While the Financial Times on Apr. 18 broke the story that Iranian and Saudi officials had met in Iraq earlier this month, with the first round of dialogue reportedly taking place on Apr. 9, Amwaj.media understands that at least five prior meetings between Iranian and Arab officials were held over January and February.

The parallel engagement is said to have initially brought together Iranian and Emirati officials in January.


After the conclusion of talks between Iran and the UAE in Iraq, Iranian and Saudi security officials met for the first time.


Iraqi sources have revealed to Amwaj.media that the third meeting brought together an Iranian delegation with counterparts from Jordan in addition to Saudi Arabia and the UAE.


In the fourth meeting, representatives from Egypt joined as well.


The fifth meeting, the source stated, was in essence “indirect US-Iranian talks,” without further elaboration.


Of note, all meetings over January-February were chiefly between security officials.
Amwaj.media has further learned that the Apr. 9 meeting in Baghdad between Saudi and Iranian officials was attended from the Iranian side by officials from multiple state bodies.

Beyond members of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps’ (IRGC) Quds Force, other Iranians in attendance included officials from the foreign and intelligence ministries as well as Iran’s Supreme National Security Council. The composition of the Iranian delegation had so far been unknown, with no confirmation whether Qa’ani had been in attendance.

The main subject of the Apr. 9 talks was the situation in Yemen, though another source familiar with the meetings told Amwaj.media that the talks also touched on Lebanon and Syria on some points.









Scoop: Iran-Saudi Arabia engagement follows 'secret regional talks' in Iraq


The scoop: The ongoing engagement between Iran and Saudi Arabia in Iraq follows a series of secret meetings held earlier this year which brought together several other regional actors, Amwaj.media has learned...




amwaj.media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> He deleted that tweet, so you can take it at face value. He deleted because he’s a dumbass and is wrong or deleted cause he was right?



I doubt the son of Quds Force Commander would spread lies on Twitter. Likely he broke confidentiality of intelligence his father let something slip to the son. He is lucky he isn’t in jail.


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384537348604637186
*Iran Presents Daily Threat as U.S. Dominance Wanes, General Says*

Iran poses a daily threat to the U.S. and its allies in the Middle East as America’s military superiority in the region wanes, the top U.S. commander in the region told Congress on Tuesday, as indirect nuclear talks between the two nations continue in Vienna.

Iranian-aided Houthi forces in Yemen have launched more than 150 ballistic missile, land attack cruise missile and drone attacks against military, infrastructure and civilian targets in Saudi Arabia since January, the head of U.S. Central Command, General Frank McKenzie, said in written testimony to the House Armed Services Committee.

[...]

McKenzie warned that Iran’s widespread use of small- and medium-sized drones for surveillance and attack means means that “for the first time since the Korean War, we are operating without complete air superiority,” McKenzie said.

“Until we are able to develop and field a networked capability to detect and defeat UAS, the advantage will remain with the attacker,” he said, using an acronym for unmanned aerial systems.









Iran Is a Daily Threat as U.S. Dominance Wanes, General Says


Iran poses a daily threat to the U.S. and its allies in the Middle East as America’s military superiority in the region wanes, the top U.S. commander in the region told Congress on Tuesday, as indirect nuclear talks between the two nations continue in Vienna.




www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384508683078586371

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384508683078586371



Like I said, while there is a healthy rivalry between Turks and Persians. We help each other at crucial times.


----------



## Iranitaakharin

TheImmortal said:


> General Hejazi had long been a target of Israeli espionage, and the *son of another prominent Quds Force commander insisted on Twitter that Mr. Hejazi’s death was “not cardiac-related*.”



Quds Force didn't even exist before Hemmat's death. Apparently NYT doesn't care about careful fact checking these days.

This is the tweet:








ادعای فرزند شهید همت درباره فوت سردار حجازی


محمدمهدی همت، فرزند شهید ابراهیم همت، در توئیتی ادعایی را درباه فوت سردار حجازی مطرح کرده است.




www.donya-e-eqtesad.com






TheImmortal said:


> I doubt the son of Quds Force Commander would spread lies on Twitter. Likely he broke confidentiality of intelligence his father let something slip to the son. He is lucky he isn’t in jail.



So what? Did he recieve a phone call from Hejazi in the last minutes of his life because his father was his friend? Or the conclusions of the autopsy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Iranitaakharin said:


> So what? Did he recieve a phone call from Hejazi in the last minutes of his life because his father was his friend? Or the conclusions of the autopsy?



If he was killed in combat or died mysteriously than his father would have known. And he could have died a week ago for all we know or a month ago. They merely announced his death yesterday.

Given recent events: 2 IRGC general assassinations and an attempt on IRGC Quds Commander of Yemen, missile production facility explosion, two natanz explosions, etc. it is not out of the realm of possibility his death was mysterious and was likely hidden due to recent events and to cover up the string of embarrassments from lack of security.

Now if this happened any other year besides this year or last then most people wouldn’t think twice about it. But the timing is suspicious.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

TheImmortal said:


> If he was killed in combat or died mysteriously than his father would have known. And he could have died a week ago for all we know or a month ago. They merely announced his death yesterday.



Please reread the first part of my post, the guy in question is Hemmat's son. Also, Hejazi's death is pretty unlikely to have been covered for a while and then announced because of his position and the fact these delays are not common under the IR.



TheImmortal said:


> Given recent events: 2 IRGC general assassinations and an attempt on IRGC Quds Commander of Yemen, missile production facility explosion, two natanz explosions, etc. it is not out of the realm of possibility his death was mysterious and was likely hidden due to recent events and to cover up the string of embarrassments from lack of security.
> 
> Now if this happened any other year besides this year or last then most people wouldn’t think twice about it. But the timing is suspicious.



Yes, and this is why there should be care taken in discussion and speculation. So far, nothing particularly compelling has been shown to argue Hejazi was assassinated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menschmaschine

Surenas said:


> Also meetings with the Emiratis, Jordanians and Egyptians:
> 
> 
> 
> *The details:* While the Financial Times on Apr. 18 broke the story that Iranian and Saudi officials had met in Iraq earlier this month, with the first round of dialogue reportedly taking place on Apr. 9, Amwaj.media understands that at least five prior meetings between Iranian and Arab officials were held over January and February.
> 
> The parallel engagement is said to have initially brought together Iranian and Emirati officials in January.
> 
> 
> After the conclusion of talks between Iran and the UAE in Iraq, Iranian and Saudi security officials met for the first time.
> 
> 
> Iraqi sources have revealed to Amwaj.media that the third meeting brought together an Iranian delegation with counterparts from Jordan in addition to Saudi Arabia and the UAE.
> 
> 
> In the fourth meeting, representatives from Egypt joined as well.
> 
> 
> The fifth meeting, the source stated, was in essence “indirect US-Iranian talks,” without further elaboration.
> 
> 
> Of note, all meetings over January-February were chiefly between security officials.
> Amwaj.media has further learned that the Apr. 9 meeting in Baghdad between Saudi and Iranian officials was attended from the Iranian side by officials from multiple state bodies.
> 
> Beyond members of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps’ (IRGC) Quds Force, other Iranians in attendance included officials from the foreign and intelligence ministries as well as Iran’s Supreme National Security Council. The composition of the Iranian delegation had so far been unknown, with no confirmation whether Qa’ani had been in attendance.
> 
> The main subject of the Apr. 9 talks was the situation in Yemen, though another source familiar with the meetings told Amwaj.media that the talks also touched on Lebanon and Syria on some points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scoop: Iran-Saudi Arabia engagement follows 'secret regional talks' in Iraq
> 
> 
> The scoop: The ongoing engagement between Iran and Saudi Arabia in Iraq follows a series of secret meetings held earlier this year which brought together several other regional actors, Amwaj.media has learned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amwaj.media



Now, what a remarkable coincidence. Right after Trump is replaced, the GCC regimes suddenly also see the light and start to engage with Iran. Shows yet again that those "Arab" regimes are only quasi-colonial vassals that have no foreign policy of their own but will always defer to the master in Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384515308459905024
Scumbag

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Iranitaakharin said:


> Please reread the first part of my post, the guy in question is Hemmat's son. Also, Hejazi's death is pretty unlikely to have been covered for a while and then announced because of his position and the fact these delays are not common under the IR.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and this is why there should be care taken in discussion and speculation. So far, nothing particularly compelling has been shown to argue Hejazi was assassinated.




An Iranian official claimed Monday that Brig. Gen. Muhammad Hussein-Zada Hejazi, deputy commander of Iran's clandestine Quds Force, did not die of a heart attack as Iranian authorities initially claimed on Sunday, *rather was poisoned by Israel and the United States with radioactive materials, possibly in Iraq or Syria.*

After Hejazi's return to Iran, the Iranian source told Al-Jarida, he faced symptoms "similar to those of COVID-19" but tests confirmed he had not, in fact, contracted the coronavirus

The source noted that *Hejazi's symptoms were so severe about one week ago that he was unable to leave his office at Quds Force headquarters, and that all medical procedures proved futile *before a sudden bout of good health enabled him to leave. *His death two days later caught everyone by surprise, the source claimed.*

Some military doctors, the source told Al-Jarida, diagnosed Hejazi as possibly having cancer but he died before completing additional tests.

The source went on to say that everyone in *Hejazi's circle initially believed he had died from a heart attack or due to health problems associated with exposure to chemical weapons in the Iran-Iraq war*, but on Monday morning forensic doctors who performed his autopsy *"detected radioactive materials in his body," indicating that he was assassinated, possibly through food.*

According to the Kuwaiti daily, the materials allegedly discovered in the autopsy were similar to those which Russian President Vladimir Putin has been accused of using against his political opponents.

The source further alleged that the majority of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps' high command was in agreement that *Israel was behind the incident and possibly used the type of poison associated with Russian assassination attempts so that suspicions would be turned against Moscow.*

The IRGC has launched an investigation into the matter and ordered that all commanders who recently traveled abroad undergo testing.



https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/04/20/report-deputy-quds-force-commander-poisoned-by-israel-us/



@Stryker1982 @yavar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384801875741052928
whoopsie

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384801875741052928
> whoopsie


Mazel Tov!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384869192348971011

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

2000 Covid-19 related deaths in India today. wow







Global Covid-19 numbers and numbers in IRAN. 388 people died in Iran today. Not good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

TheImmortal said:


> An Iranian official claimed Monday that Brig. Gen. Muhammad Hussein-Zada Hejazi, deputy commander of Iran's clandestine Quds Force, did not die of a heart attack as Iranian authorities initially claimed on Sunday, *rather was poisoned by Israel and the United States with radioactive materials, possibly in Iraq or Syria.*



If you want to spam several random articles be my guest. Notice how the origin of this report is obscured and mentioned in passing a few paragraphs in persumably because Al-Jarida is well known for its flat out made up reports. Maybe you can repost the articles claiming Israeli F35s flew over Iran, Hassan Nasrallah moved to Iran, Konarak was hit by a mine it laid, etc. 

Also, Al Jarida did not even get a basic fact right in making up the report of its imaginary source, Hejazi had recovered from Coronavirus a few months ago.

_ایشان چند ماه قبل_، _کرونا هم داشت که این بیماری برطرف شده بود_. 






توضیحات سخنگوی سپاه پاسداران درباره علت شهادت سردار حجازی- اخبار نظامی | دفاعی | امنیتی - اخبار سیاسی تسنیم | Tasnim


سردار شریف سخنگوی سپاه گفت: علت اصلی شهادت سردار حجازی عوارض شیمیایی از زمان جنگ بود.




tn.ai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384414097622454272


Yes, Iran and Saudi Arabia met diplomatically in Iraq to discuss bilateral relations...it seems there are many people in that region who think that happening is the end of the world. I dont see it as a big deal, Iran in general seems to be a country that usually open to talks, especially with regional countries...where those talks go, i dunno, but if talk means meeting and discussing mutual interests and issues and moving towards progress, Iran is frequently open to that.


TheImmortal said:


> Like I said, while there is a healthy rivalry between Turks and Persians. We help each other at crucial times.


FUlly agree and its actually amazing to watch, because Turkey and Iran currently seem like very different countries, but they both understand how to negotiate, discuss and interact on topics they disagree on. They dont let their squabbles infect other working stable parts of their relationship. Go Turkey- Iran relationship!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384898044357980160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384898044357980160


There is 1 MAIN reason why it is likely these talks are happening between Iran and KSA - REgional countries like Saudi Arabia now feel "naked" and insecure -defense wise, because US protection is weakening, and their domestic defense capabilities arent strong enough to secure their country confidently, so regional countries are slowly but surely attempting at making a 1-on-1 deal with Iran, before things get nastier (and they cant recover back) for these countries...UAE already sent its own personnel months ago to negotiate peace in the Persian Gulf with Iran. Oman and Qatar already have good relations...everybody has to sort themselves out or they get higher risk of being hammered. thats just facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

925boy said:


> There is 1 MAIN reason why it is likely these talks are happening between Iran and KSA - REgional countries like Saudi Arabia now feel "naked" and insecure



... Is this what you tell yourself and by the way try to look around whos isolated first.. They can run the train on you literally in the region and your vintage military won't be a deterence. Iran is viewed nothing more as a rogue in the region won't get respect except a fist.. Iran has the weaker hand in this table

Reactions: Haha Haha:
8


----------



## aryobarzan

925boy said:


> There is 1 MAIN reason why it is likely these talks are happening between Iran and KSA - REgional countries like Saudi Arabia now feel "naked" and insecure -defense wise, because US protection is weakening, and their domestic defense capabilities arent strong enough to secure their country confidently, so regional countries are slowly but surely attempting at making a 1-on-1 deal with Iran, before things get nastier (and they cant recover back) for these countries...UAE already sent its own personnel months ago to negotiate peace in the Persian Gulf with Iran. Oman and Qatar already have good relations...everybody has to sort themselves out or they get higher risk of being hammered. thats just facts.


Your analysis is quite correct...this Arab fellow is famous for being anything anti iran...so do not waist time with him..he is trolling and his butt is on fire...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Explosions heard near Israel's nuclear facility:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385004240595267584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385002573296545799

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385004847968235524

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385010755729346566

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385022870154317826
I don’t believe the errant missile. More likely a “warning”.

Errant missile near Nuclear reactor and mysterious explosion at missile facility.

Israel is starting to look like Iran.

Seems like the sudden death of the Quds Force commander was the last straw. Still more attacks should occur and Iran should not let up.Deterrence needs to be re established

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385022870154317826
> I don’t believe the errant missile. More likely a “warning”.
> 
> Errant missile near Nuclear reactor and mysterious explosion at missile facility.
> 
> Israel is starting to look like Iran.
> 
> Seems like the sudden death of the Quds Force commander was the last straw. Still more attacks should occur and Iran should not let up.Deterrence needs to be re established


The timing of the events is suspicious. Their was no Israeli air raid until the explosions were heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> The timing of the events is suspicious. Their was no Israeli air raid until the explosions were heard.



Would the air raid sirens go off for an AD missile? If operator illuminates and Israeli jet in Israeli airspace then fires it, S-200 missile flies at up to 120,000 feet at Mach 4. Likely would be in Israeli airspace before any radar picked it up and could alert the air raid system.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Would the air raid sirens go off for an AD missile? If operator illuminates and Israeli jet in Israeli airspace then fires it, S-200 missile flies at up to 120,000 feet at Mach 4. Likely would be in Israeli airspace before any radar picked it up and could alert the air raid system.



I'd imagine considering the proximity of the launch location being so close to the border, they'd be picking up the missile on it's way up over Israeli airspace. I mean, if you were an operator, I'd imagine you may think this is a surface-to-surface missile due to speed and size and it's destination would be unknown.

If I'm not mistaken their airspace is completely laced with radars. pointing in all direction. I'd be shocked if they never caught the launching of an S-200 30 seconds after firing before reaching Israeli Airspace. They'd have ample time to take it down (because they'd already have fighters in the air)....and theirs no indication they have assuming we buy their story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Stryker1982 said:


> I'd imagine considering the proximity of the launch location being so close to the border, they'd be picking up the missile on it's way up over Israeli airspace. I mean, if you were an operator, I'd imagine you may think this is a surface-to-surface missile due to speed and size and it's destination would be unknown.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken their airspace is completely laced with radars. pointing in all direction. I'd be shocked if they never caught the launching of an S-200 30 seconds after firing before reaching Israeli Airspace. They'd have ample time to take it down (because they'd already have fighters in the air)....and theirs no indication they have assuming we buy their story.



Even so, the S-200 was heading right into the pathway of Dimona, and it's trajectory can be approximated probably around Dimona and the surround area. Are we expected to believe that high command would not see this as a risk? Surely they'd have taken this missile down to be on the safe side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Even so, the S-200 was heading right into the pathway of Dimona, and it's trajectory can be approximated probably around Dimona and the surround area. Are we expected to believe that high command would not see this as a risk? Surely they'd have taken this missile down to be on the safe side.



it seems Israel bombed Syrian targets “minutes” before the launch

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> it seems Israel bombed Syrian targets “minutes” before the launch



I've heard this and I've heard contrary, and you also have them backtracking the claim of interception to -> unknown

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385041349905461252

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

aryobarzan said:


> Your analysis is quite correct...this Arab fellow is famous for being anything anti iran...so do not waist time with him..he is trolling and his butt is on fire...


Fully agree. will ignore him like all trolls deserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

All "pan" roaches should be gathered up and sent to special camps to be concentrated and converted into something useful. As of now, they are a horrendous waste of matter & energy and the world will be a much better place when they have been made into something useful like organic fertiliser.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385120231178203137
@Iranitaakharin @Stryker1982 @yavar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385120231178203137
> @Iranitaakharin @Stryker1982 @yavar





TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385120231178203137
> @Iranitaakharin @Stryker1982 @yavar



Man, the Rouhani government is probably one of the worst gov I've seen in a while.

Why say this unless you are trying to make certain people very angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385120231178203137
> @Iranitaakharin @Stryker1982 @yavar



Thanks for the link.


The first official claim was in the "crocodile" series. Also, his brother had said his brother was assassinated a few years ago on the anniversary.









چه کسی درباره


در این سکانس مامور امنیتی می‌گوید: «در انفجار بیدگنه ابتدا ما فکر می کردیم انفجار یک سانحه بوده اما دوسال بعد در اسنادی که ویکی لیکس منتشر کرد، مشخص شد جاسوسی که با نام رحمت والی به عنوان کارمند به این پایگاه وارد شده بود این عملیات تروریستی را به دستور آمریکایی ها و موساد و همکاری گروهک مجاهدین...




aftabnews.ir





AFAIK military officials haven't said anything about the explosion beyond that it was an explosion during the transportation of fuel and munitions.

اما مسئولین مختلف نظامی کشور از جمله سرلشکر فیروزآبادی٬ رئیس ستادکل نیروهای مسلح وقت، سردار شریف، مسئول روابط عمومی سپاه پاسداران و سردار حاجی‌زاده فرمانده هوافضای سپاه با رد شایعات این‌چنینی دست داشتن جاسوسان اسرائیل در این انفجار را رد کردند و علت این واقعه را ایجاد حادثه در حین جابه‌جایی سوخت و مهمات عنوان کردند.






__





شهادت سردار طهرانی مقدم و یارانش چگونه رقم خورد؟- اخبار فرهنگ حماس - اخبار فرهنگی تسنیم | Tasnim


هشت سال پیش در 21 آبان ماه سال 1390 بود و ساعت بیست و چند دقیقه از یک بعدازظهر می‌گذشت که تهران و حومه تهران با صدای مهیبی لرزید.




tn.ai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## yavar

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385120231178203137
> @Iranitaakharin @Stryker1982 @yavar


 i would say none sense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Iranitaakharin said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> The first official claim was in the "crocodile" series. Also, his brother had said his brother was assassinated a few years ago on the anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> چه کسی درباره
> 
> 
> در این سکانس مامور امنیتی می‌گوید: «در انفجار بیدگنه ابتدا ما فکر می کردیم انفجار یک سانحه بوده اما دوسال بعد در اسنادی که ویکی لیکس منتشر کرد، مشخص شد جاسوسی که با نام رحمت والی به عنوان کارمند به این پایگاه وارد شده بود این عملیات تروریستی را به دستور آمریکایی ها و موساد و همکاری گروهک مجاهدین...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aftabnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK military officials haven't said anything about the explosion beyond that it was an explosion during the transportation of fuel and munitions.
> 
> اما مسئولین مختلف نظامی کشور از جمله سرلشکر فیروزآبادی٬ رئیس ستادکل نیروهای مسلح وقت، سردار شریف، مسئول روابط عمومی سپاه پاسداران و سردار حاجی‌زاده فرمانده هوافضای سپاه با رد شایعات این‌چنینی دست داشتن جاسوسان اسرائیل در این انفجار را رد کردند و علت این واقعه را ایجاد حادثه در حین جابه‌جایی سوخت و مهمات عنوان کردند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شهادت سردار طهرانی مقدم و یارانش چگونه رقم خورد؟- اخبار فرهنگ حماس - اخبار فرهنگی تسنیم | Tasnim
> 
> 
> هشت سال پیش در 21 آبان ماه سال 1390 بود و ساعت بیست و چند دقیقه از یک بعدازظهر می‌گذشت که تهران و حومه تهران با صدای مهیبی لرزید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn.ai



Sorry to come back to this but I wanted to share a good article about it: https://www.armscontrolwonk.com/archive/1208343/crocodiles-technocrats-and-commanders/


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385298634938400768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## arashkamangir

Aramagedon said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



In this case, the shooting was to save life. If you look at the slowed down footage (on youtube, slow down the playback speed), you will see that the girl was about to stab the other girl with a knife.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> Given recent events: 2 IRGC general assassinations and an attempt on IRGC Quds Commander of Yemen



There was as an assassination attempt on IRGC-QF official Rostam Ghasemi in Lebanon as well. Apparently 
Turkish intel alerted Iranian authorities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376209046018125831

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

aryobarzan said:


> @Dariush the Great @Arian ..as a follow up i suggest no iranian to post a thread or make comment on any issue in the middle east section...they also banned "muhammed45" for protesting...you can clearly see the bias towards Israeli point of view . @yavar


And then Pakistanis say that they're anti-Israel. LOL

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

If you feel mod has taken a wrong step, you can complain in the GHQ section to me. I will take a look as time permits.

However, follow the rules and provide sources (reputable news sources) and you should be fine with your discussions no matter how critical they maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

WebMaster said:


> If you feel mod has taken a wrong step, you can complain in the GHQ section to me. I will take a look as time permits.
> 
> However, follow the rules and provide sources (reputable news sources) and you should be fine with your discussions no matter how critical they maybe.


Since I do not know how to initiate GHQ process I put the case in here for now until I find out GHQ process..Will keep it simple.

1- Original Thread headline as created by "Dariush" within first hours of reports coming in:

* BREAKING: Reports of a large explosion in central Israel *

2- Current Thread headline as updated by the mod 2 days after intial reports:

*UPDATE: Syrian Surface-To-Air Missile Flew Way Off Course Triggering Alarms Before Exploding Over Israel*

here is the case.... the initial thread headline was stating the facts on the ground and those fact on the ground still stand today ..there was a large explosion in central Israel.
Two days have passed... more info available and each side has different story as to the cause of the explosion ... as expected .

A mod reads a report that he believes is more credible...decides to change the headline.

a): the initial headline told the *facts on the ground . *it was not the opinion of the originator and as of today that "fact" remains to be true.

b): Updating an event as it progress does not require Thread headline change specially if the original headline statement remain a fact. ..there was an explosion in central Israel.

c): Arbitrary decision by a mod to change a valid headline with an update one sets a presidence . Numerous thread headlines which are no longer facts must therefore be Updated by the mods in order to keep impartiality . Cherry picking threads for headline update demonstrates a bias by whoever is doing it under whatever pretext.

Thanks you..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

It appears that the “explosion” in Israel was a rocket engine test


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385338629254434816

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Watch this video...This is what happens when a country such as india lived in denial about COVID...Armageddon...real scenes even a movie maker can not make.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> Watch this video...This is what happens when a country such as india lived in denial about COVID...Armageddon...real scenes even a movie maker can not make.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867



Imagine this was Iran, this video was the front page of Fox and CNN.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Hasan Kachlanloo was killed by Turkish border guards after significant torture including rape with a knife.

Another Iranian Azerbaijani found Turkey is not his friend unless there is a gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

TheImmortal said:


> It appears that the “explosion” in Israel was a rocket engine test
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385338629254434816


thats the zionist version of the story
like the F-35 damaged by a bird


aryobarzan said:


> Watch this video...This is what happens when a country such as india lived in denial about COVID...Armageddon...real scenes even a movie maker can not make.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867


not downplaying this video or covid (although, in my opinion and in the opinion of many others, the deaths and scenarios are exaggerated because of an political agenda)

do we know exactly whats going on in this video?
this people are really in this state because of covid? not other disease?
who is saying this are not actors playing a script?
we saw the terrorists called white helmets and how they faked videos of people alegeddly hit by Assad chemical weapons
there are videos from china already exposed as fake, actors who played the same script as above...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> thats the zionist version of the story
> like the F-35 damaged by a bird



Satellite images dont lie.




Shawnee said:


> Hasan Kachlanloo was killed by Turkish border guards after significant torture including rape with a knife.
> 
> Another Iranian Azerbaijani found Turkey is not his friend unless there is a gain.



Labeling an entire country for the actions of one or two border guards is beyond absurd. But whatever fits your narrative.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386033549422305283

شخصا هیچ علاقه ای به تانکرزنی ندارم وقتی سنتی مثل تانکر گیری هست

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

The researcher and physician who works on the Iranian COVID vaccine is being injected by the vaccine in phase III trials..that is courage and confidence...Hope this vaccine hits the market soon.

PS: does anyone in Iran has an update on the status of the vaccine manufacturing plant. The construction started 4 months ago. Any new photos of the site.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hormuz

he talks about an incident in the coca cola factory in israel. did someone heard about it and give some details?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

nearly 2500 people died today in India. I suspect the real numbers are much worse.



aryobarzan said:


> Watch this video...This is what happens when a country such as india lived in denial about COVID...Armageddon...real scenes even a movie maker can not make.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867


----------



## sha ah

I don't know what to make of all these claims regarding the explosions near Dimona. There are simply so many competing narratives. According to the US-Israeli narrative, a Syrian surface to air missile intended for air defense, went haywire, flew all the way over Israeli airspace and then landed near Dimona ? Well that's according to a US general in this article.









US general: Syrian missile strike in Israel was 'incompetence,' not attack


A Syrian missile that landed in Israel early Thursday appears to be the result of “incompetence” rather than a deliberate attack, a top U.S. general said.




thehill.com





Then there are those saying that it was an explosion caused by a rocket engine test ? So first the Israelis claimed that they had launched strikes on Syria in retaliation for the attack on Dimona. Then they claim that it was a stray rocket accidentally launched by Syrian air defenses ? Now it's a failed rocket engine test ?

What I'm wondering is how could an air defense missile intended to protect the airspace over Damascus have the fuel or range to make it all the way to southern Israel ? and it flew that far inside Israeli airspace without being intercepted by their world class air defense system ?

Personally with all the competing narratives I don't know what to make of this incident and honestly it seems like the Zionists can't make up their minds about it either.



TheImmortal said:


> It appears that the “explosion” in Israel was a rocket engine test
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385338629254434816


----------



## sha ah

Houthis make progress on Marib as they are now only 6 KM away from the city center.









Dozens dead as Yemen rebels advance on Marib


Houthi fighters take full control of Kassara area and make progress on western front lines despite air attacks.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

This guy is a real cancer. He must be removed immediately.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386298522140504065

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

only people from old forum remember my comments (Iran Military Forum .net) on Syria chemical weapons


here after years that i already said it at time Obama \ Kerry fraud deal






*Interviewer: *"Has Iran made its way into that research center?"
*Tlass: *"Yes, Iran is there and is involved with everything. It wasn't so in the past. There was no Iranian involvement there before 2014—2015. In my opinoin, the Iranians took over the research center so that the Russians would not take it over instead — particularly following the joke of 'handling over the chemical weapons.' Of course only a small part of the chemical weapons was handed over, and the rest was redistributed among many depots. Of course the Syrian chemical weapons program is operational once again, the laboratories are operational again..."
*Interviewer: *"Chemical weapons are produced at the Syrian Scientific Studies and Research Center?"
*Tlass: *"Yes."



another clear education that always the CIA or MIR ex......... intelligence services will not always give all there cards a way , same goes with Iran nuclear ...........................

2015
Major-General Adnan Sillu, the former director of the chemical warfare division in the Syrian army,








yavar said:


> Report : Iran Deputy Commander of the Quds Force in the Revolutionary Guards dies of a heart attack Senior General Muhammad Hajazi Iranian media report that he suffered a heart attack - and died at the age of 65 .
> 
> field officer the planning of the terrorist attack on the Israeli embassy in Argentina in 1994, which claimed the lives of 85 people,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his ( Hejazi ) last command, commander of the Al-Quds Brigades in Lebanon. ( land invasion command, Operation Plan Israel territorial border from Lebanon ) Meaning the force that has to inhale chemical attack because Israel will use it, once territorial border are being crossed, that why most of it population have mask in northern border)
> 
> سردار سرلشکر پاسدار حسین سلامی : سردار حجازی نقشه شکست قطعی صهیونیست‌ها را تکمیل کرد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سردار حجازی، نقشه شکست قطعی صهیونیست‌ها را تکمیل کرد
> 
> 
> سرلشکر سلامی گفت: سردار حجازی به کمک سید مقاومت در لبنان و فرزندان امت اسلام شتافت و نقشه قدرت حزب‌الله را برای شکست قطعی صهیونیست‌ها تکمیل کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ilna.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRGC Quds Gen. Hejazi had a lot i mean alot experian in chemical warfare




eventually we going to get quote somes years down the line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> This guy is a real cancer. He must be removed immediately.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386298522140504065


Yes you are right...I disagree with him that "Diplomacy" is more important that "actual field events"....he is a weak man with no spine..he should learn from Iran's enemies such as Israel that says exactly opposite view,.. "*make facts on the ground"* then negotiate your position with diplomacy.....This as* hole got it backwards..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar




----------



## Shawnee

Well, I am sure Trump left the deal because of Homa flights to Syria 

Zarif used to compete with Soleimani as a hero.

Now, Zarif legacy is down in a sewer and Soleimani is the ultimate sole national hero among Iranians of any belief. People call him the Surena of IRGC. People who hate mullahs love Soleimani.

*Iranians believe they have not seen anyone more popular than Soleimani in centuries. *His legacy is past Amir Kabir.


The myth of a deal and collaboration with anyone is gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I don't know what to make of all these claims regarding the explosions near Dimona. There are simply so many competing narratives. According to the US-Israeli narrative, a Syrian surface to air missile intended for air defense, went haywire, flew all the way over Israeli airspace and then landed near Dimona ? Well that's according to a US general in this article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US general: Syrian missile strike in Israel was 'incompetence,' not attack
> 
> 
> A Syrian missile that landed in Israel early Thursday appears to be the result of “incompetence” rather than a deliberate attack, a top U.S. general said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there are those saying that it was an explosion caused by a rocket engine test ? So first the Israelis claimed that they had launched strikes on Syria in retaliation for the attack on Dimona. Then they claim that it was a stray rocket accidentally launched by Syrian air defenses ? Now it's a failed rocket engine test ?
> 
> What I'm wondering is how could an air defense missile intended to protect the airspace over Damascus have the fuel or range to make it all the way to southern Israel ? and it flew that far inside Israeli airspace without being intercepted by their world class air defense system ?
> 
> Personally with all the competing narratives I don't know what to make of this incident and honestly it seems like the Zionists can't make up their minds about it either.



Rocket engine test happened 1-2 days before S-200 missile. So not sure how you are confusing the two.


yavar said:


> only people from old forum remember my comments (Iran Military Forum .net) on Syria chemical weapons
> 
> 
> here after years that i already said it at time Obama curry fraud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Interviewer: *"Has Iran made its way into that research center?"
> *Tlass: *"Yes, Iran is there and is involved with everything. It wasn't so in the past. There was no Iranian involvement there before 2014—2015. In my opinoin, the Iranians took over the research center so that the Russians would not take it over instead — particularly following the joke of 'handling over the chemical weapons.' Of course only a small part of the chemical weapons was handed over, and the rest was redistributed among many depots. Of course the Syrian chemical weapons program is operational once again, the laboratories are operational again..."
> *Interviewer: *"Chemical weapons are produced at the Syrian Scientific Studies and Research Center?"
> *Tlass: *"Yes."
> 
> 
> 
> another clear education that always the CIA or MIR ex......... intelligence services will not always give all there cards a way , same goes with Iran nuclear ...........................
> 
> 2015
> Major-General Adnan Sillu, the former director of the chemical warfare division in the Syrian army,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually at some we going to get quote somes years down the line



what deterrence did Syria’s chemical weapons get it? Zero

what deterrence does those current chemical weapons give it? Zero

Deterrence only works if the enemy thinks you will use it.

Doesn’t matter if Syria has 1LB of chemical warheads or 100 Tons. Israel and the West knows they would never use it.

Same goes for myth of Iranian bomb making Iran more secure.

Israel would still kill scientists, bomb facilities, and strike in Syria. What is Iran going to do? Nuke Israel for that? No not a chance.

Nukes only work when enemy is threatening to land invade and has breached the gates and risk of losing the country is great. Other than that, it’s a mere Toy. The west is using nuclear program as an *excuse *to *contain* Iran and *rollback* its *conventional gains and territorial influence *

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Dariush the Great said:


> This guy is a real cancer. He must be removed immediately.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386298522140504065


I remember someone in this forum called zarif as "miss zarif" a year ago i think, Now I have to add that it's not only that, She is also a c0cksucking pos too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Dariush the Great said:


> This guy is a real cancer. He must be removed immediately.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386298522140504065


@yavar file soti in yaroo zarif hast?.. koja mishe kamelan gush kard!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Dariush the Great said:


> @yavar file soti in yaroo zarif hast?.. koja mishe kamelan gush kard!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

yavar said:


>


mamnoon baradar


----------



## PeeD

As expected after the full interview, Zarif said nothing fundamentally wrong or liberal. He is just a pro diplomacy man, and that's his job.
He still is the most clean person in the Rohani admin and a highly capable diplomat.

But the interviewer is a typical dirty, corrupt, fake-revolutionary Iranian individual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

PeeD said:


> As expected after the full interview, Zarif said nothing fundamentally wrong or liberal. He is just a pro diplomacy man, and that's his job.
> He still is the most clean person in the Rohani admin and a highly capable diplomat.
> 
> But the interviewer is a typical dirty, corrupt, fake-revolutionary Iranian individual.


Yes because saying that Iran Air planes being used for Syria war operations is completely in line with the national interests of the country and does not serve the enemy at all or disagreeing publicly with Soleimani after his martyrdom. You just can not say some things under the cover of honesty or diplomacy.

We need a modern day patriotic Khalkhali to deal with this huge booye gand ashghal that has affected the country. So opposite to what Zarif wants.. we need military action.. less diplomacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

very *"undiplomatic"* for Iran's top *"diplomat"* to give a *"for historical record" *interview to any one while still in office....

These kinds of interviews are done many years after an official of any government is out of office.....what he has said will be used in one way or another by enemies of Iran .....but as I said under MI-6 station chief in Iran Mr. Rouhanni anything is possible ..including a 7 hour interview by his active foreign minister during nuclear negotiations and few months before elections.....What a diplomat and what a president..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## luckystrike

Wondering why both zionists and "Ultra nationalistic Iranians" both have in common that they are against JCPOA and hate Zarif. It is interesting.

Zarif is a diplomat, Maryr Soleimani was a millitary man. They see the world differently and it is only natural that they should disagree with eachother. Thats how it is supposed to be, and one of the main reasons we are not another failed state like Iraq or Libya. We are not a monolithic society.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

luckystrike said:


> Wondering why both zionists and "Ultra nationalistic Iranians" both have in common that they are against JCPOA and hate Zarif. It is interesting,


Maybe because Iran is in undeclared war and in any war you choose your side and do not wobble from side to side...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckystrike

aryobarzan said:


> Maybe because Iran is in undeclared war and in any war you choose your side and do not wobble from side to side...



He is a diplomat, not a millitary man. What do you expect him to do? I want to see your perspective. If you were Zarifs advisor. What would you tell him?


----------



## aryobarzan

luckystrike said:


> He is a diplomat, not a millitary man. What do you expect him to do? I want to see your perspective. If you were Zarifs advisor. What would you tell him?


If you accept to be foreign minister you tow the line..even if you disagree ..foreign minister in iran does not make foreign policy (like it or not)..he implements policy...and above all you do not put your personal agenda ahead of your country..which he did with this interview...he must look "right" even when this costs his country in middle of a war..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckystrike

aryobarzan said:


> If you accept to be foreign minister you tow the line..even if you disagree ..foreign minister in iran does not make foreign policy (like it or not)..he implements policy...and above all you do not put your personal agenda ahead of your country..which he did with this interview...he must look "right" even when this costs his country in male of a war..



It is Zarifs job to disagree with our politics and give us the hard truth. I am certain you do not want us to end up like Saddam under Iraq, were everyone said yes sir! To please him, no matter the cost*.* When did Zarif place his personal agenda ahead of Iran? I have followed him closely over the past years*. *Zarif works very hard for what *he believes is best for Iran*. Correct me if I am wrong here, but this interview was made with an Iranian channel right? If you want to blame anyone, blame those who actually placed their own agendas above Irans, by leaking this interview to our enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

luckystrike said:


> It is Zarifs job to disagree with our politics *and give us the hard truth.*


No it is not. Don't write nonsense. Job of a Foreign minister is to tow the official state policy set by the government. In the case of Iran it is the estabilishment/rahbari.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

luckystrike said:


> It is Zarifs job to disagree with our politics and give us the hard truth. I am certain you do not want us to end up like Saddam under Iraq, were everyone said yes sir! To please him, no matter the cost*.* When did Zarif place his personal agenda ahead of Iran? I have followed him closely over the past years*. *Zarif works very hard for what *he believes is best for Iran*. Correct me if I am wrong here, but this interview was made with an Iranian channel right? If you want to blame anyone, blame those who actually placed their own agendas above Irans, by leaking this interview to our enemies.


Zarif voice is one voice amongest many who make iran foreign policy..and he has done that no one denied that..but at the end you carry out the final decision if you do not like it..step down and write a book.

On the interview...if he thought such important matters spoken will stay secret then he is a naive person not qualified for his job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckystrike

aryobarzan said:


> Zarif voice is one voice amongest many who make iran foreign policy..and he has done that no one denied that..but at the end you carry out the final decision if you do not like it..step down and write a book.
> 
> On the interview...if he thought such important matters spoken will stay secret then he is a naive person not qualified for his job.



Yes, I agree it was very naive and stupid of him if he thought it would stay a secret. Its still his job to disagree with politics, I will admit I didnt listen to the entire interview, and I dont intend to either, but so far I didnht hear anything wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Dariush the Great said:


> Yes because saying that Iran Air planes being used for Syria war operations is completely in line with the national interests of the country and does not serve the enemy at all or disagreeing publicly with Soleimani after his martyrdom. You just can not say some things under the cover of honesty or diplomacy.
> 
> We need a modern day patriotic Khalkhali to deal with this huge booye gand ashghal that has affected the country. So opposite to what Zarif wants.. we need military action.. less diplomacy.


Just look what pimpeo is saying after our pile of human excrement (miss zarif) decided to open his dirty mouth and openly started talking sh!t


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386524744640606208

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shawnee

Cthulhu said:


> Just look what pimpeo is saying after our pile of human excrement (miss zarif) decided to open his dirty mouth and openly started talking sh!t
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386524744640606208



The best response to his crap is to make sure they will not reenter the deal without full sanction removal.

He has to leave without his fukking deal if there is ever gonna be a deal.

He is a very good orator but what Iran needs is balsy field commanders and not fluent vocals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

Guys compared to other reformist, Zarif is honest. When that dirty interviewer said that the refueling of Russian bomber in Iran was against the constitution, Zarif was accurate and clean enough to counter that.

He said a true point for which I will use an example:

You run two businesses and have two managers, you like one of the businesses (battlefield) more, see a better future for it and invest more into it.
That was the situation with Zarif and Gen. Soleymani.
Zarif was not happy about that decision but accepted and worked well with it because that's what the boss decided. He directly said that this was the will of the people and he is just the servant (manager).

There is so much dirt in the current administration, why should anyone pick Zarif, probably the only honest soul there.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

PeeD said:


> Guys compared to other reformist, Zarif is honest. When that dirty interviewer said that the refueling of Russian bomber in Iran was against the constitution, Zarif was accurate and clean enough to counter that.
> 
> He said a true point for which I will use an example:
> 
> You run two businesses and have two managers, you like one of the businesses (battlefield) more, see a better future for it and invest more into it.
> That was the situation with Zarif and Gen. Soleymani.
> Zarif was not happy about that decision but accepted and worked well with it because that's what the boss decided. He directly said that this was the will of the people and he is just the servant (manager).
> 
> There is so much dirt in the current administration, why should anyone pick Zarif, probably the only honest soul there.



Zarif is a good orator and maybe a good deal maker but only with his hands full.
Zarif has good features and is for sure better than many others.

Your point is to some extent valid but Zarif should have been smart enough not to fall in their trap. He fell in the trap and that is a concern for someone with ZERO legacy left.

If you have ZERO legacy compared to Soleimani, you simply shut up until you achieve something.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> No it is not. Don't write nonsense. Job of a Foreign minister is to tow the official state policy set by the government. In the case of Iran it is the estabilishment/rahbari.


Well i may be wrong but i rather have no foreign minister than have yes sir yes master yes Sahib one

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Cthulhu said:


> Just look what pimpeo is saying after our pile of human excrement (miss zarif) decided to open his dirty mouth and openly started talking sh!t
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386524744640606208



Zarif should thank America everyday, them taking away Soleimani is a small thing in comparison to the favors done. You're ungrateful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

PeeD said:


> Guys compared to other reformist, Zarif is honest. When that dirty interviewer said that the refueling of Russian bomber in Iran was against the constitution, Zarif was accurate and clean enough to counter that.
> 
> He said a true point for which I will use an example:
> 
> You run two businesses and have two managers, you like one of the businesses (battlefield) more, see a better future for it and invest more into it.
> That was the situation with Zarif and Gen. Soleymani.
> Zarif was not happy about that decision but accepted and worked well with it because that's what the boss decided. He directly said that this was the will of the people and he is just the servant (manager).
> 
> There is so much dirt in the current administration, why should anyone pick Zarif, probably the only honest soul there.


How can you call him honest after all the lies and deceptions surrounding the JCPOA? Even at the first day, when John Kerry and Zarif were holding a press conference to announce the deal, their stories were completely different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

PeeD said:


> Guys compared to other reformist, Zarif is honest. When that dirty interviewer said that the refueling of Russian bomber in Iran was against the constitution, Zarif was accurate and clean enough to counter that.
> 
> He said a true point for which I will use an example:
> 
> You run two businesses and have two managers, you like one of the businesses (battlefield) more, see a better future for it and invest more into it.
> That was the situation with Zarif and Gen. Soleymani.
> Zarif was not happy about that decision but accepted and worked well with it because that's what the boss decided. He directly said that this was the will of the people and he is just the servant (manager).
> 
> There is so much dirt in the current administration, why should anyone pick Zarif, probably the only honest soul there.



More of you should listen to @PeeD instead of some other members of this board that try to make excuses for the whole system by blaming one man.

In 6 months Zarif will be gone and you can judge the entire Republic without the usual scapegoats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

the problem with Zarif is some people fear he may run for presidency and they don't want it . so they stated a smear campaign against him .
they don't care that he already stated several time that he knew his own limits and will not participate in election as a candidate


----------



## SalarHaqq

@PeeD Nvmnd, all is well.

________

@Hormuz Nvmd, all is well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

PeeD said:


> Guys compared to other reformist, Zarif is honest. When that dirty interviewer said that the refueling of Russian bomber in Iran was against the constitution, Zarif was accurate and clean enough to counter that.
> 
> He said a true point for which I will use an example:
> 
> You run two businesses and have two managers, you like one of the businesses (battlefield) more, see a better future for it and invest more into it.
> That was the situation with Zarif and Gen. Soleymani.
> Zarif was not happy about that decision but accepted and worked well with it because that's what the boss decided. He directly said that this was the will of the people and he is just the servant (manager).
> 
> There is so much dirt in the current administration, why should anyone pick Zarif, probably the only honest soul there.


Iran is a statist power - Iran will ALWAYS keep military option as an investment, i cant imagine Iran in modern times not "investing" in its military "business".....that would have cost Iran its sovereignty if Iran didnt invest heavily in military self sufficiency..smh. wow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> More of you should listen to @PeeD instead of some other members of this board that try to make excuses for the whole system by blaming one man.
> 
> In 6 months Zarif will be gone and you can judge the entire Republic without the usual scapegoats.


u dont got nobody better than Zarif, lets keep it real!


----------



## IblinI

Who gives the interview and who leaked the footage?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

The most important question is if Zarif will shut up after his term or will keep throwing in his BS like Ahmadinejad or Khatami.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PeeD

@SalarHaqq

TheImmortal has come a long way. I remember that early on he was so anti-Iran or at least anti-IR on this forum, that I basically ignored him.
Instead of arguing with him, he slowly saw the news about Irans military and other things and changed his totally-anti-Iran stance.

I don't feel offended when he criticizes Iranians abroad, many of them are indeed of the lowest cultural spectrum of Iran. Also not some politicians inside Iran, as said the interviewer of Zarif disgusted me too and I feel ashamed about such people holding high position ("typical low culture Iranian male").
So between patriots its ok to criticize.

To answer you, no, I don't think IR is a failed system and I don't think Immortal thinks that either by now.

Instead of arguing with people here, my way is to enlighten them. Seriously, if I wouldn't know about Irans military power and its missile forces in detail, I may would be anti-IR too, more so if my family told me so since my birth.
So don't fight such kind of Iranians and try to show them facts. The core of Iranians is often patriotic, no need to fight them and thus harden their anti-IR/pro-west stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> The most important question is if Zarif will shut up after his term or will keep throwing in his BS like Ahmadinejad or Khatami.


Zarif probably will be given one of his previous posts. He is the face of islamic republic of iran and it can't be discarded so easily .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> Zarif probably will be given one of his previous posts. He is the face of islamic republic of iran and it can't be discarded so easily .



He was tricked into a trap and that will likely happen again.

I was all for Zarif as Iranian orator. Now I am remorseful.
We have to look for another good orator.

The damage was also to Kerry too. This was not random event.

Another issue is who leaked it andخلخالی
میخواهیم

This should be a hard end for five guys. Harder than Zarif.
درس عبرت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

PeeD said:


> @SalarHaqq
> I don't feel offended when he criticizes Iranians abroad, many of them are indeed of the lowest cultural spectrum of Iran.



Neither would I have any issues with this. However I never saw that specific user criticize Iranians living *abroad*. He basically only insults (rather than criticizes, I would say) Iranians back home.



> Also not some politicians inside Iran, as said the interviewer of Zarif disgusted me too and I feel ashamed about such people holding high position ("typical low culture Iranian male").
> So between patriots its ok to criticize.



See brother, your comment right here highlights the subtle yet decisive difference between that user's antics and your healthy (self-)critical outlook. Here you clearly made use of *nuanced, differentiating semantics*: "*some* politicians inside Iran", "typical *low culture* Iranian male" - *not *"*typical Iranian male*" sui generis, as that user wrote. You're thinking of a specific category within Iranian society, the user however is thinking Iranian society as a whole.

In my opinion, his categorical generalizations exceed the boundaries of the sort of legitimate self-reflection you are referring to. A patriot in his right mind for instance would never say "Iranian women are the biggest whores I have ever seen", because:

1) It's simply not true, and every "patriot" ought to know it. Especially if that person resides and has grown up in the land that is the source and cause of the prevailing global sexual degeneracy and perversion, i.e. the USA, and is most affected by it too. It is simply preposterous to pretend such a thing, when it is plain obvious that there are masses of decent, chaste religious women in Iran, and when their proportions by far exceed those of their equivalents in western countries.

2) It is insulting. You are talking of your own kin, even if you want to lament the misbehaviour of *some* amongst them, you will use different terminology and show some akhlagh, not behave like some foul mouthed American insulting other nations. This does not reflect the Iranian culture and upbringing I am familiar with, but rather a westernized, neurotic type of attitude if not a deeply hostile one.

Let me give you another example: in his recent exchange of insults with "Dariush the Great", the user under discussion claimed he would hit the latter's "*ugly Persian nose*"... Seriously? Ethnic slurs against one's own people by a supposed patriot? Now I wouldn't be able to follow anyone on this if they argued that such language too is admissible between patriots. I have only ever witnessed this sort of thing among the ghettoized, uprooted and oppressed Black American population. But this user is from an entirely different social-economic background. Looking around, I have never encountered tolerance for this particular sort of rhetoric among patriotic elements of any nationality anywhere, to be honest.



> To answer you, no, I don't think IR is a failed system and I don't think Immortal thinks that either by now.



Thanks for your confirmation. Then may I also invite you to consider henceforth that individual's comments about the JCPoA and about Iranian foreign policy in general, which he seeks to portray as failures or symbols of weakness and incompetence all around (if the examples I quoted do not suffice).

In short, you are of the opinion (please correct me if I'm wrong) that reformists / moderates and revolutionaries in Iran act overall in concert or in conformity with each other, and that this mutual interplay has largely been a success that has strengthened Iran's position in the international and domestic arenas, served her interests and is securing her future.

This individual however is trying to suggest to Iranian users here that both political camps are utter losers and failures. Indeed, as we know, the user repeatedly comes up with his rant about the JCPoA supposedly being the "Supreme Leader's deal" (an incorrect analysis in my opinion, as I believe it was *forced upon* the Supreme Leader, who did not like to acquiesce to it and has a very different vision for Iran's future development, but *saw himself obliged to do so in order to avoid civil war*; the liberals most of the time do have the means and will to threaten triggering civil war or to threaten the stability of the entire system in a game of brinkmanship and political extortion against the Leader, much like they tried to do in 2009 - but my personal take does not stand to debate here).

Now, whenever this individual comes up with that particular talking point, he always does so in response to those of us who consider the JCPoA either as an act of treason or as a grave political mistake, and as the brainchild and flagship project of the sole liberal camp. And what does he then respond? He doesn't claim that the JCPoA, *while having been conceived jointly* by both factions within the system,* is actually anything but a sign of systemic policy failure or weakness, like you would argue. No. Instead, this individual will only express the first part of the proposition, and never claims he does not consider it a failure. As if to say: "you people who scapegoat the liberals should in fact realize that the entire IR is guilty of what you accuse the liberals of. You are right to be angry / disappointed / etc, but you should direct this at the IR in general, not just at the liberals within the system"* (he also spells out this sort of idea quite explicitly, by the way).

This is consistent with his rhetoric about corruption, where at every mention of the malpractice of liberal officials (under whose rule, during Hashemi Rafsanjani's presidency, significant levels of corruption were actually introduced for the first time in the IR), the individual in question will jump in to portray the IRGC and revolutionary forces as "equally corrupt". He repeatedly labelled Iran (sui generis, with no differentiation) as a "mafia society". The way I see it, the person has nothing much positive to say about the IR (and not even about Iran), and it seems to me their aim is to prevent users from identifying the liberal camp as the actual faulty one, only* to encourage them to oppose the system as a whole*.

The user's propensity to take US and zionist propaganda at face value is another aspect I find disturbing. On key events and issues, the user treats zio-American sources as trustworthy while dismissing Iranian ones. When things aren't too clear, the user will more often than not favor the enemy's narrative over Iran's. He even quoted the *Kuwaiti Al-Jarida newspaper* recently to support his assertion that sardar Hejazi has been assassinated. This is while informed observers are fully aware that Al-Jarida is nothing but a Mossad front used to disseminate fake news, either for psy-ops reasons or to communicate cryptic messages to local agents or associated services. It is the same newspaper which claimed that zionist F-35's had overflown Iran unhindered (a claim the user ironically rejects), and many other such obvious fabrications. Zionists do not even seek to hide the fact that Al-Jarida is a fake news outlet, and some of them even indirectly admit as much. Yet to that user, it is good enough a source. However if Al-Jarida carries the story, chances are that it is not factual, in reality. And posts like that get "liked" by some members who are just not sufficiently informed and therefore fall prey to whatever is being put to them.

Lastly, the user treated sardar Hajizadeh, whom I believe you rightfully appreciate - as every patriotic Iranian with a sound understanding of reality should, as a "liar", adding: "I recognize a liar when I see one".

I'll leave it at that. To each his opinion, afterall. Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PeeD

@SalarHaqq 

A deep analysis with valid points.

Since I don't concentrate on individuals, I make it short:

Some people view the glass always as half empty and take things at their worst case. Some people do the opposite.
Some people are narcissists, view themselves as highly exceptional and are disappointed by the performance and abilities of average Iranians. But this does not mean that they can't be patriots and believe in a bright future.

What patriots should do is to offer positive facts, not propaganda and let the reader decide for himself what this results in.

As far as I understand Immortal knows that there is no alternative to the IR and that its overall on the right track.

I even have hopes for people like that wordsmatter guy, just give them balanced facts instead of fighting them, their Iranian core will observe it with one eye closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

PeeD said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> A deep analysis with valid points.
> 
> Since I don't concentrate on individuals, I make it short:
> 
> Some people view the glass always as half empty and take things at their worst case. Some people do the opposite.
> Some people are narcissists, view themselves as highly exceptional and are disappointed by the performance and abilities of average Iranians. But this does not mean that they can't be patriots and believe in a bright future.
> 
> What patriots should do is to offer positive facts, not propaganda and let the reader decide for himself what this results in.
> 
> As far as I understand Immortal knows that there is no alternative to the IR and that its overall on the right track.
> 
> I even have hopes for people like that wordsmatter guy, just give them balanced facts instead of fighting them, their Iranian core will observe it with one eye closed.



Yes, I understand what you mean, brother. Interestingly put by the way. If it is indeed a "personality" issue (as per the opening paragraph of your above message) and not the work of an actual trained hostile element trying to pass themselves off as something they aren't, then I believe your argument seems quite convincing, despite its brevity. I still believe such personalities might negatively impact others around them, even if at the end of the day their own goal might not be a sinister one (hence I believe their verbal excesses ought to be kept in check and countered), but your point certainly holds merits. I guess I would tend to be more of a "perfectionist" in this regard, in the sense that I perhaps tend to have less faith in things staying on the right track without permanent intrusive and generalized intervention. At any rate, thanks for this exchange.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Shawnee said:


> He was tricked into a trap and that will likely happen again.
> 
> I was all for Zarif as Iranian orator. Now I am remorseful.
> We have to look for another good orator.
> 
> The damage was also to Kerry too. This was not random event.
> 
> Another issue is who leaked it andخلخالی
> میخواهیم
> 
> This should be a hard end for five guys. Harder than Zarif.
> درس عبرت



Professor Seyed Mohammad Marandi would be my number #1 candidate for the Job!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


> The most important question is if Zarif will shut up after his term or will keep throwing in his BS like Ahmadinejad or Khatami.


I don't know if there is an equivalent in Iran to the 72 hour Baker Act that can temporarily imprison someone who might be a threat to them self or others due to mental illness. Considering that one of them wanted to give Iran's strategic islands away and the other is constantly spewing diarrhea like a geyser, both of those degenerate low life barrels of feces should be put in a mental institution or at least under house arrest. 
Why can't they get radioactive things put in their food instead of the Pahlevans of the nation?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

PeeD said:


> @SalarHaqq
> Seriously, if I wouldn't know about Irans military power and its missile forces in detail, I may would be anti-IR too, more so if my family told me so since my birth.



By the way, in my case it was my detailed knowledge about the politics of Iran's enemies, and their actions post-9/11 and particularly starting from the illegal invasion of Iraq in 2003, which achieved to keep my eyes open for good - and encouraged me to conduct additional independent research on Iran to realize the full extent and depth of the lies and distortions peddled by their anti-Iranian propaganda apparatus. Prior to that, I might have been a tad more hesitant with somewhat more ambivalent views that may have been subject to incrementally varying phases (but I would never ever have sympathized with any foreign-backed effort or any foreign intervention against the IR anyway).

Since then however, and increasingly so during Ahmadinejad's presidency and with the Green Movement fitna, I have no doubts left as to what side Haqq is on.

Over the past decade or so, I also gained a deeper understanding of the metaphysical dimensions of the battle we are engaged in (since I began investigating not just the superstructure, but the often occult infrastructure of our enemies' polities and centers of power), and of what really is at stake, which surpasses anything I would have been able or willing to imagine before.

So much so that I can now say it is the future of the world and of mankind which hangs in the balance, and the sincere Islamic revolutionary elements in Iran (I personally exclude the liberals from this) constitute indeed the last bastion of hope for decency and righteousness in the face of what can hardly be considered as anything else than "Ahrimans" of our time. Ya Haqq.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> Over the past decade or so, I also gained a deeper understanding of the metaphysical dimensions of the battle we are engaged in (since I began investigating not just the superstructure, but the often occult infrastructure of our enemies' polities and centers of power), and of what really is at stake, which surpasses anything I would have been able or willing to imagine before.
> 
> So much so that I can now say it is the future of the world and of mankind which hangs in the balance, and the sincere Islamic revolutionary elements in Iran (I personally exclude the liberals from this) constitute indeed the last bastion of hope for decency and righteousness in the face of what can hardly be considered as anything else than "Ahrimans" of our time. Ya Haqq.


It is interesting my friend SalarHaqq you said that ...... since I also have come to the same conclusion...and there is not an Iota of spirituality in me...but I have reached to the same conclusion that one must give serious consideration to the existence of "good" vs "Evil" forces...."Haqq" or "Batell"..."Ahriman" vs "light"....... just remember all observable universe is only 5% of the total ...the remaining 95%..humans have no idea what it is......and that is science .
PS: good to see you are back...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz

SalarHaqq said:


> @PeeD Bruder, bist Du etwa auch der Meinung, daß das "gesamte System" gescheitert ist? Das ist es nämlich genau, was dieser Ami meinte, als er von "make excuses" sprach. Es erscheint mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig überraschend, daß Du besagtem Kommentar beizupflichten schienst.
> 
> Erst vor kurzem wieder verunglimpfte der Kerl übrigens das noble iranische Volk. Siehe etwa hier:
> 
> "*Typical Iranian male from that country.* Too busy thinking with his dick when he is negotiating the National security of the country."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the deal, hopes, delusions and treasons
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist bei weitem nicht das erste Mal. Zuvor bezeichnete er iranische Frauen sui generis als "die größten Schlampen", die er "je gesehen" hätte (kann Dir gerne das Zitat bzw. einen Screenshot davon heraussuchen).
> 
> Wenn er so etwas einem authentischen iranischen Patrioten oder einem religiösen ta'sobi Landsmann gegenüber verzapft hätte, würde dieser ihm sicherlich ohne zu zögern eine gehörige Lektion erteilen. Hinterm Rechner versteckt und in den USA hockend ist es ja immer soviel einfacher.
> 
> Anderswo schreibt er:
> 
> "IR leadership *gave in*. And Arms embargo has been expired since October 2020 and not a single arms deal announced."
> 
> "I cannot wait till there is conservative leadership in the executive suite of the republic. Then you will see what they are going to agree to and with no Zarif or Rouhani to use as a scapegoat I will be interested to see *your excuses* for whoever is the next president and his admin are."
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-end-of-the-deal-hopes-delusions-and-treasons.427176/post-13085982
> 
> Falls Du es mir gestattest, würde ich mal wagen zu bezweifeln, daß Obenstehendes mit Deiner Sicht der Dinge übereinstimmt? *Denn "Ausreden" entwirft man bekanntlich für erwiesene Fehlschläge, gewiss nicht für Erfolge*. Im Gegensatz zu ihm bist Du doch wohl nicht der Auffassung, daß das System der IR in seiner Politik gescheitert ist.
> 
> Dieses Subjekt versucht folglich nur, Deine Worte und Deinen Status für seine zweifelhalte Agenda zu missbrauchen. Laß es bitte nicht zu.
> 
> ________
> 
> @Hormuz Geschätzter Bruder, zunächst einmal ein großes Dankeschön für Deine freundlichen Worte, als ich abwesend war.
> 
> Nun würd ich Dich falls möglich gern etwas fragen wollen. Und versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, doch ich kann schwer nachvollziehen, inwiefern Du Gefallen finden konntest an einem Kommentar vom diesem Ami, wo er iranische Männer als Perverse charakterisiert? Bitte lies Dir den Beitrag nochmal durch: es sind keinesfalls nur die reformistischen bzw. moderaten Würdenträger, welche er hier anvisiert, sondern er verallgemeinert klipp und klar über alle einheimischen männlichen Iraner, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Ich find's erstaunlich, daß tatsächlich nur wenige außer mir dieses Subjekt als das, was es ist, identifizieren können. Oder aber meine Definition von Patriotismus ist eine andere als die der iranischen Mitglieder auf diesem Forum. Ein Typ beschimpft regelmäßig das iranische Volk sowie die Mütter iranischer Forum-Nutzer, versucht immer wieder, zionistische und US-Propaganda gegen den Iran zu rechtfertigen, ist dann obendrauf auch noch bemüht, sich als iranischen "Patrioten" auszugeben, und rein niemand stellt sich ihm entgegen... Schon sehr bizarr, wenn man mich fragt. Solch ein Ambiente ist leider definitiv nicht meins bzw. ich kann sowas einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Da sind meine Werte, meine kulturellen Wurzeln sowie meine Vorstellung von einer patriotischen bzw. revolutionären Gemeinschaft schon Welten entfernt von dem, was sich hier abspielt.
> 
> Dies ist folglich mit ein Grund, weshalb ich nicht mehr so gerne an den hiesigen Diskussionen teilnehme - jedoch nicht der einzige, ein weiterer wäre zum Beispiel das ständige Lästern über unseren verehrten Revolutionsführer, welches hier von gewissen Nutzern systematisch und methodisch gefördert wird, ganz "nach Plan". Wenn man sich als Patrioten bezeichnet, dann muß man wirklich nicht den geringsten Peil von der Realität haben, um solch eine kurzsichtige, naive Sichtweise zu vertreten, oder aber man muß mit den primitivsten laizistisch-antiklerikalen Vorurteilen (allesamt aus dem zionistisch-dominierten Westen importiert) behaftet sein.
> 
> Schließlich und vor allem aber fehlt mir neuerdings einfach nur die Zeit, um aktiv mitzuwirken. Unterm Strich besuche ich diese Seite noch hin und wieder, um die neuesten Nachrichten zum Thema iranisches Militär zu erfahren, sowie um eine Runde über den irreleitenden Schmarrn zu lachen, den gewisse Subjekte hier von sich geben.
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, daß sich ein zukünftiges iranisches Forum für Beleidigungen gegen die iranische Nation weniger tolerant zeigen und offensichtliche Störelemente und Infiltratoren auszuschließen wissen wird.
> 
> Mach's gut, Bruder.



Hallo lieber Bruder,

es freut mich sehr dass es dir gut geht und du wieder zurück bist.
Ich weiß welchen Beitrag du meinst und ich verstehe mich auch nicht so gut mit dem Ami, obwohl ich mancher seiner Beiträge zustimme. Bruder ich hab ein Problem das sind meine Emotionen, obwohl ich ein kalkulierter Mensch bin kommen meine Emotionen immer wieder hoch wenn es um unser Land geht.
Ich hab in den Beiträgen voher das Interview von Zarif gehört und es hat mich echt entäuscht (auch wenn er ein Remformist ist und eher dem Westen zugehörig), dass er über unseren geliebten Mätyrer so gesprochen hat. Er hätte sich es niemals getraut so zu reden oder seine Meinnung so zu aüßern, als HAj Qassem noch am Leben war. Zarif hat zwar nicht direkt etwas schlechtes gesagt, aber die Art wie hat mich gestört.
Ich hab den Beitrag eher aus Trotz und Wut geliket. Wenn irgendwelche Politiker oder Männer pevers sind, dann eher die in den USA und Europa. Es gibt so viele Skandale im Westen wegen Missbrauch von Frauen und Kindern.
Aber du hast recht und ich bin ein Mensch ich sehe Fehler immer ein und falls ich die verärgert habe oder andere Brüder hier, dann tut es mir vom Herzen leid. Meine so wie fast alle iranischen Familien haben Blut und Tränen für dieses Land gegeben. Es verärgert mich nur sehr, wenn ich dann unsere Politiker sehe, die unseren Mätyrern in den Rücken fallen.
Ich werde das "Gefällt mir" von dem Beitrag weg machen.
Ich finde leider den Beitrag nicht kannst du mir sagen wo der ist?

Liebe Grüße Bruder

Will moch was hinzufügen, unzwar die Person war zwar nicht Zarif auf dem Foto, aber die gehören zu einer politischen Elite und Gruppe. Und für mich sind alle diese Menschen unserem Land und den Mätyrern in den Rücken gefallen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Rouhani dayoos che zood be vezarate etelat dastur dad ke gandkaari zarif ro bepushunan. Hamin kar ro ham ba kharabkari natanz kard?









President Rouhani orders Intelligence Ministry to identify those responsible for leaked Zarif audio


A top Iranian official says President Rouhani has instructed the Intelligence Ministry to identify those behind the leakage of excerpts from an interview with Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> It is interesting my friend SalarHaqq you said that ...... since I also have come to the same conclusion...and there is not an Iota of spirituality in me...but I have reached to the same conclusion that one must give serious consideration to the existence of "good" vs "Evil" forces...."Haqq" or "Batell"..."Ahriman" vs "light"....... just remember all observable universe is only 5% of the total ...the remaining 95%..humans have no idea what it is......and that is science .
> PS: good to see you are back...



Salutes, brother.

I completely catch your drift. I have been advocating this all along: Islamic Iran can reach out to everyone, no matter their religion, ideology or beliefs - with the exception, of course, of those who embrace or worship obvious evil. We are past such narrow-minded considerations, given what is at stake. The Holy Qur'an does not prohibit us from allying with non-Muslims either. What it explicitly warns of, is alliance with a Judeo-Christian *coalition *(i.e. not Jews per se and not Christian per se, but a political grouping of nations and power centers pertaining to the traditional geographical realms of these two religions)... It could not be more obvious, in my opinion.

Plus, our enemies are (still) playing the divide & rule game in order to neutralize us. Let's not give them the opportunity. Despite the fact that in certain posts, you appeared to be sceptical about Iran's official religion - if I'm not mistaken, and please forgive me if I'm wrong, you nonetheless opened that sublime thread on technological progress of Islamic nations in the other section of the forum, in order to bring us closer together... And this is exactly what our enemies are wary of. Kudos to you, and may Allah (swt) guide you onto the right path, and may he forgive our sins. Agar mazhabi nisti, āzādeh bāsh.

Although of course, as a Muslim I shall never compromise on my own faith, nor allow it to be diluted into some oecumenical, "Noahide" universal belief system for goys, designed and managed by "you-know-who"... However, that doesn't mean we should not be intelligent enough to ally ourselves with sincere people regardless of their backgrounds or beliefs. For we have common enemies, enemies which seek to uproot, enslave and devour all of us.

As long someone believes in natural law (i.e. elementary morals and values) and reckon how this is truly a battle of Right against Wrong that Islamic Iran is spearheading, they are welcome as a brother in humanity and ethics (which to me, ultimately stem from God).

If I may, I would encourage you to explore this spiritual dimension you discovered. Inshallah it will lead you closer to God.

Take care, dear friend.


____




Hormuz said:


> Hallo lieber Bruder,
> 
> es freut mich sehr dass es dir gut geht und du wieder zurück bist.
> Ich weiß welchen Beitrag du meinst und ich verstehe mich auch nicht so gut mit dem Ami, obwohl ich mancher seiner Beiträge zustimme. Bruder ich hab ein Problem das sind meine Emotionen, obwohl ich ein kalkulierter Mensch bin kommen meine Emotionen immer wieder hoch wenn es um unser Land geht.



Mein lieber Bruder, mir ergeht es ebenso, keine Sorge. Andernfalls hätte ich Dich auch gar nicht drauf angesprochen. Hauptsache, unsere Motivationen (niyat) sind rein. Alles andere ist sekundär, wenngleich nicht unbedingt unwichtig.



> falls ich die verärgert habe oder andere Brüder hier, dann tut es mir vom Herzen leid.



Keineswegs, Bruder. Ich war bloß neugierig, wohlwissend, daß ich etwas versäumt haben könnte. Allwissend ist nur unser Herr, Allah (swt). Ich danke Dir somit für Deine Erläuterungen, die ich als durchaus logisch erachte.



> Meine so wie fast alle iranischen Familien haben Blut und Tränen für dieses Land gegeben..



Möge Gott Deine Angehörigen sowie Dich segnen, mein Freund.



> Ich werde das "Gefällt mir" von dem Beitrag weg machen.
> 
> Ich finde leider den Beitrag nicht kannst du mir sagen wo der ist?



Laß gut sein, Bruder  . Ich bitte Dich um Entschuldigung, falls meine Frage Dich verunsichert haben sollte, dies war wirklich nicht meine Absicht.

Außerdem hat unser geschätzter Bruder PeeD mich mittlerweile so ziemlich davon überzeugt, daß auch der sogenannte "Ami" nicht zwingend schlechte Absichten hat, und daß er als Iraner auch seine Chance verdient, sich nach und nach uns anzuschließen, etwaiger komplizierter Charaktereigenschaften zum Trotz. Ich denke, ich gebe PeeD weitgehend recht.

Also belassen wir es am besten dabei. Danke dennoch für Deine Worte.



> Will moch was hinzufügen, unzwar die Person war zwar nicht Zarif auf dem Foto, aber die gehören zu einer politischen Elite und Gruppe. Und für mich sind alle diese Menschen unserem Land und den Mätyrern in den Rücken gefallen.



Ich sehe das genau so wie Du. So Gott will, wird der Spuk diesen Sommer aber endlich ein Ende haben, mit der Wahl eines patriotischen und islamisch-revolutionären Präsidenten! Inshallah. Nur noch zwei bis drei Monate wären abzuwarten, Geduld mein Freund, Geduld. Allah (swt) ist mit den Sāberin.

Dir auch liebe Grüsse, Bruder.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Over the past decade or so, I also gained a deeper understanding of the metaphysical dimensions of the battle we are engaged in (since I began investigating not just the superstructure, but the often occult infrastructure of our enemies' polities and centers of power), and of what really is at stake, which surpasses anything I would have been able or willing to imagine before.
> 
> So much so that I can now say it is the future of the world and of mankind which hangs in the balance, and the sincere Islamic revolutionary elements in Iran (I personally exclude the liberals from this) constitute indeed the last bastion of hope for decency and righteousness in the face of what can hardly be considered as anything else than "Ahrimans" of our time. Ya Haqq


Would you be able to elaborate more on this ?


----------



## Dariush the Great

It is shocking that this moron is still allowed to complete his term as FM. He must be impeached immediately.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386907429913481217


SalarHaqq said:


> Neither would I have any issues with this. However I never saw that specific user criticize Iranians living *abroad*. He basically only insults (rather than criticizes, I would say) Iranians back home.
> 
> 
> 
> See brother, your comment right here highlights the subtle yet decisive difference between that user's antics and your healthy (self-)critical outlook. Here you clearly made use of *nuanced, differentiating semantics*: "*some* politicians inside Iran", "typical *low culture* Iranian male" - *not *"*typical Iranian male*" sui generis, as that user wrote. You're thinking of a specific category within Iranian society, the user however is thinking Iranian society as a whole.
> 
> In my opinion, his categorical generalizations exceed the boundaries of the sort of legitimate self-reflection you are referring to. A patriot in his right mind for instance would never say "Iranian women are the biggest whores I have ever seen", because:
> 
> 1) It's simply not true, and every "patriot" ought to know it. Especially if that person resides and has grown up in the land that is the source and cause of the prevailing global sexual degeneracy and perversion, i.e. the USA, and is most affected by it too. It is simply preposterous to pretend such a thing, when it is plain obvious that there are masses of decent, chaste religious women in Iran, and when their proportions by far exceed those of their equivalents in western countries.
> 
> 2) It is insulting. You are talking of your own kin, even if you want to lament the misbehaviour of *some* amongst them, you will use different terminology and show some akhlagh, not behave like some foul mouthed American insulting other nations. This does not reflect the Iranian culture and upbringing I am familiar with, but rather a westernized, neurotic type of attitude if not a deeply hostile one.
> 
> Let me give you another example: in his recent exchange of insults with "Dariush the Great", the user under discussion claimed he would hit the latter's "*ugly Persian nose*"... Seriously? Ethnic slurs against one's own people by a supposed patriot? Now I wouldn't be able to follow anyone on this if they argued that such language too is admissible between patriots. I have only ever witnessed this sort of thing among the ghettoized, uprooted and oppressed Black American population. But this user is from an entirely different social-economic background. Looking around, I have never encountered tolerance for this particular sort of rhetoric among patriotic elements of any nationality anywhere, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your confirmation. Then may I also invite you to consider henceforth that individual's comments about the JCPoA and about Iranian foreign policy in general, which he seeks to portray as failures or symbols of weakness and incompetence all around (if the examples I quoted do not suffice).
> 
> In short, you are of the opinion (please correct me if I'm wrong) that reformists / moderates and revolutionaries in Iran act overall in concert or in conformity with each other, and that this mutual interplay has largely been a success that has strengthened Iran's position in the international and domestic arenas, served her interests and is securing her future.
> 
> This individual however is trying to suggest to Iranian users here that both political camps are utter losers and failures. Indeed, as we know, the user repeatedly comes up with his rant about the JCPoA supposedly being the "Supreme Leader's deal" (an incorrect analysis in my opinion, as I believe it was *forced upon* the Supreme Leader, who did not like to acquiesce to it and has a very different vision for Iran's future development, but *saw himself obliged to do so in order to avoid civil war*; the liberals most of the time do have the means and will to threaten triggering civil war or to threaten the stability of the entire system in a game of brinkmanship and political extortion against the Leader, much like they tried to do in 2009 - but my personal take does not stand to debate here).
> 
> Now, whenever this individual comes up with that particular talking point, he always does so in response to those of us who consider the JCPoA either as an act of treason or as a grave political mistake, and as the brainchild and flagship project of the sole liberal camp. And what does he then respond? He doesn't claim that the JCPoA, *while having been conceived jointly* by both factions within the system,* is actually anything but a sign of systemic policy failure or weakness, like you would argue. No. Instead, this individual will only express the first part of the proposition, and never claims he does not consider it a failure. As if to say: "you people who scapegoat the liberals should in fact realize that the entire IR is guilty of what you accuse the liberals of. You are right to be angry / disappointed / etc, but you should direct this at the IR in general, not just at the liberals within the system"* (he also spells out this sort of idea quite explicitly, by the way).
> 
> This is consistent with his rhetoric about corruption, where at every mention of the malpractice of liberal officials (under whose rule, during Hashemi Rafsanjani's presidency, significant levels of corruption were actually introduced for the first time in the IR), the individual in question will jump in to portray the IRGC and revolutionary forces as "equally corrupt". He repeatedly labelled Iran (sui generis, with no differentiation) as a "mafia society". The way I see it, the person has nothing much positive to say about the IR (and not even about Iran), and it seems to me their aim is to prevent users from identifying the liberal camp as the actual faulty one, only* to encourage them to oppose the system as a whole*.
> 
> The user's propensity to take US and zionist propaganda at face value is another aspect I find disturbing. On key events and issues, the user treats zio-American sources as trustworthy while dismissing Iranian ones. When things aren't too clear, the user will more often than not favor the enemy's narrative over Iran's. He even quoted the *Kuwaiti Al-Jarida newspaper* recently to support his assertion that sardar Hejazi has been assassinated. This is while informed observers are fully aware that Al-Jarida is nothing but a Mossad front used to disseminate fake news, either for psy-ops reasons or to communicate cryptic messages to local agents or associated services. It is the same newspaper which claimed that zionist F-35's had overflown Iran unhindered (a claim the user ironically rejects), and many other such obvious fabrications. Zionists do not even seek to hide the fact that Al-Jarida is a fake news outlet, and some of them even indirectly admit as much. Yet to that user, it is good enough a source. However if Al-Jarida carries the story, chances are that it is not factual, in reality. And posts like that get "liked" by some members who are just not sufficiently informed and therefore fall prey to whatever is being put to them.
> 
> Lastly, the user treated sardar Hajizadeh, whom I believe you rightfully appreciate - as every patriotic Iranian with a sound understanding of reality should, as a "liar", adding: "I recognize a liar when I see one".
> 
> I'll leave it at that. To each his opinion, afterall. Regards.


 Good to see you back Salar joon. That guy is a clown and i smelled his rat behaviour from behind the screen already ... the examples you gave are spot on. I also don't know why he is so hostile to strangers on a public discussion forum. It seems he is suffering from inferiority complex or he is simply without a father and mother ( bi pedar madar in parsi).


I disagree with you about the Khamenei/civil war point though.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PeeD

Again on Zarif

He might have spend most of his life in the U.S and is not a military expert either. So his view on U.S military superiority or Israels 200 strikes on "Iranian targets" can be excused, because it is indeed a miracle that a 700 billion military can be deterred by a 20 billion military. I grant him the doubt, because it really makes no conventional sense.

But has anyone asked why Qalibaf wanted him as foreign minister?
Why is he approved and respected by the Supreme Leader?

He may have a somewhat western influenced logic but he is neither a neo-liberal nor a reformist in my eyes.

People ignore details like him saying that the murder of Gen. Soleymani was equal to the U.S neutralizing a whole Iranian city.

His only flaw is that he is not a military expert and thus overestimate U.S military power based on its huge budget and legacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Here my two bit about Zarif

He is naive and his education in the US works against him...he truly believes in the rule of law and human decency...the people who he negotiates with they verbalize those values but do not act upon them...this is where he falls short....he can not smell the rat in those people...he would make a great envoy for a country like Canada...beautiful smile, charm and international appeal....but what is done is done he must be allowed to do his best and no one should call him a traitor...(his boss is another story!!)..history will judge him accordingly .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hormuz

SalarHaqq said:


> Möge Gott Deine Angehörigen sowie Dich segnen, mein Freund.



Danke lieber Bruder dein auch.



SalarHaqq said:


> Laß gut sein, Bruder  . Ich bitte Dich um Entschuldigung, falls meine Frage Dich verunsichert haben sollte, dies war wirklich nicht meine Absicht.



Nein keineswegs ich liebe es, wenn man mich kritisiert (natürlich konstruktive Kritik), denn so kann ich wachsen und lernen. Deswegen danke ich dir, dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.



SalarHaqq said:


> Ich sehe das genau so wie Du. So Gott will, wird der Spuk diesen Sommer aber endlich ein Ende haben, mit der Wahl eines patriotischen und islamisch-revolutionären Präsidenten! Inshallah. Nur noch zwei bis drei Monate wären abzuwarten, Geduld mein Freund, Geduld. Allah (swt) ist mit den Sāberin.



Ja mein Bruder. inshAllah wird es so kommen. Alle planen aber ALLAH plant am besten.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

PeeD said:


> TheImmortal has come a long way. I remember that early on he was so anti-Iran or at least anti-IR on this forum, that I basically ignored him.
> Instead of arguing with him, he slowly saw the news about Irans military and other things and changed his totally-anti-Iran stance.



Incorrect analysis. I have never been “anti-Iran” I don’t know how anyone who invests in Iran can be considered “anti Iran” or has had family members in the IRGC serve in the war could be considered that. I been on these boards going back to IMF days which some of these “fly by night” accounts that popped up in last 1-2 years have no idea what it even was.

I digress, unfortunately I do rub people the wrong way by not drinking the “kool aid” and “rah rah Iran” and everything is fine and wonderful much like you what Pakistan fanboys on this forum talk in almost delusional lengths about how great Pakistan is and how formidable it is and how everything is one big conspiracy to bring down Pakistan, a sign of detachment from reality.

And here lies the difference between myself and some of the older gen Iranians on this board vs those seeking refuge in Germany or Canada and telling Iranians back in our homeland what form of hardship they should accept. It’s a bit hypocritical to say the least. I been attacked for having dual citizenship ship and “carrying US flags” (I don’t see where these flags are but my assumption now is some type of flags are displayed on the PC version fo this site) mostly from a couple members living in EU or Canada. Again hypocritical.

As for “anti-IR”, my personal experience with the government I am indifferent. It’s irrelevant at this point my opinion, as IR is the government we have and must work with. While it may not be perfect and certainly has its own flaws changing a government in 21st century usually leads to chaos and Iran would be no exception being multi-ethnic and having made a lot of enemies (Arabs/Israeli/EU/etc). At worst it would lead to Balkanization of the country and its destruction for next 100 years similar to the fall of Afghanistan to Taliban.

What I don’t like seeing is those sowing division by blaming everything on one man (in this particular case Zarif) or calling him a traitor because he studied in US while those same people are studying in a Canada or Germany because....they couldn’t get their foot on to US soil. Again hypocritical to say the least. As for Zarif I am not fan of him, but the man has the task of foreign minister in a challenging environment and has done it to the best of his ability. I think him being a Western Educated Technocrat has helped him reshape Iran’s image a bit after the outspokenness of Ahmadinejad era.

But as someone who myself and family (both close and far) have extensive experience in Iran the good, bad, and ugly we have seen. This being a public forum with many eyes going into detail is not possible. People can believe what they want to believe, but not going to put sensitive information on a open forum.

However, sowing division within society that is increasingly fractionalized will backfire, just look at US society today where politicians blamed the other side for the problems so much that today US society is more fractionalized today than at any point since slavery and Jim Crow laws were around. I see the same starting to happen in Iranian politics where during presidential debates it becomes a game to expose the others corruptness within the Republic. These actions have long term ramifications.

Nonetheless, Long ago I accepted not needing to defend myself from western living Iranians who haven’t even owned a car in Iran much less done business, but want to lecture me on Iran (at one point I had a member who wasn’t even Iranian try to lecture me on the country quite hilarious).

Your comment about your parents and their viewpoint of Iran not influencing you sums up what I am referring to regarding these specific other members of this board (not you, but them). They lack the street and business experience being first hand their. The iran they know is from their parents or what they read. At best a 1-2 month vacation every x amount of years. 

I admit I talk brash, I insult back when insulted, and I do take the opposing viewpoint many times in order to provide both sides of the spectrum and prevent this board into becoming one big echo chamber.

Anyway I thought I owed it to you to clear up your misconceptions about me as you seem to be one of the few on this board that talks in a non-biased way. As always your military related insights is quite appreciated.

I wish this board would focus more on military aspects instead of delving into politics so much. As always politics is a sensitive subject anywhere in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EvilWesteners

aryobarzan said:


> Here my two bit about Zarif
> 
> He is naive and his education in the US works against him...he truly believes in the rule of law and human decency...the people who he negotiates with they verbalize those values but do not act upon them...this is where he falls short....he can not smell the rat in those people...he would make a great envoy for a country like Canada...beautiful smile, charm and international appeal....but what is done is done he must be allowed to do his best and no one should call him a traitor...(his boss is another story!!)..history will judge him accordingly .



WOW - WOW. As if you took the words right out of my head.

I try very hard to NEVER insult an Iranian person. I understand Westerners have used DIVIDE AND CONQUER against Iranians for more than 120 years, having understood early on that Iranians as a culture are easy to divide because of their idealism (Democrats are the same and are quickly manipulated by the Republicans).

Idealist people are looking for perfection and often miss the culprit that is manipulating them.

I so much agree with your description above, that is kind of scary.

Mr. Zarif wen to Alavi school in Tehran with one of my relatives and they are still best friends and go to Darband to eat cholo kebab at their favorite restaurant and talk about the world stage.

Mr. Zarif's experience in U.S. stem from his time at the U.N. mostly making proposals for ideals that most have given up on, like his NCR in 2003.

I believe he is not a politician, let's say, someone with CRYSTAL CLARITY on political gains and trades, with ideas on how to use political capital and chaos opportunities to further the cause. He is also, awfully bad at putting on a "poker face". Does he understand that most of the time his body language is incredibly submissive and both State Dept and CIA have experts in reading body language? Smiling/charming is only one strategy, not the only one.

I have watched his most popular (as he says) speeches, 1) in Norway a few years ago ("... We begged and no one gave us scuds ..."), and the recent one in 2020 Munich conference ("... we have two governments..").

He has no understanding how things are interpreted in the West. He "thinks Persian and speaks English".

On the contrary, Mr. Marandi (speaking) and Mr. Afrasiabi (writing) very clearly understand "interpretation" rather than speaking based on "translation". Mr. Zarif English and command of the language and his articulate ability to bring the point home, is below average for a FM.

I agree 100% he is not a traitor. He is there because "Iran has no one else available at the moment or able to do the job better, or not selected".

I try very hard to keep emotions aside and think clearly. It is hard to do so when it comes to Rohani. He has harmed the country, more than he knows, and more than most people know.

In December 2006, George W. Bush wanted to order an attack against Iran. His (military) Chairman of joint chiefs of staff, asked to resign as he did not want to participate in this. His reason, later divulged: "Ahmadinejad".

Rohani has done nothing of value for Iran. And he stole his neighbors land because he said he needs more space for cars that come to see him in his house, and needs more parking space. In Scotland he was briefed all the time by individuals who had ties with MI5, and he apparently knew.

Iranian people need to learn about UNITY so they understand they have to ELEVATE each other rather than put each other down. UNITY is the purest form of strength, more essential than weapons. That is why U.S. depends on U.K. to back it up with it wants to bomb Libya or Iraq or Afghanistan etc. UNITY is essential if a country wants to be strong and be respected.

Zarif is doing what he can. He is a good man inside. He cares about his country. Not necessarily the sharpest cat, nor does he always understand the West's interpretations of his behavior. But his heart is in the right place.

He wants to be a University Professor and he likes attention. He does deserve respect in my opinion. He is working hard for his country.

Iran needs someone as sharp as John Ghazvinian or Trita Parsi or someone who understand how to talk to the West, and how EACH WORD has a particular connotation within the western culture and political influencing.

Aryobarzan, are you sure YOU ARE NOT ME with a second account ??? hehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EvilWesteners

TheImmortal said:


> Incorrect analysis. I have never been “anti-Iran” I don’t know how anyone who invests in Iran can be considered “anti Iran” or has had family members in the IRGC serve in the war could be considered that. I been on these boards going back to IMF days which some of these “fly by night” accounts that popped up in last 1-2 years have no idea what it even was.
> 
> I digress, unfortunately I do rub people the wrong way by not drinking the “kool aid” and “rah rah Iran” and everything is fine and wonderful much like you what Pakistan fanboys on this forum talk in almost delusional lengths about how great Pakistan is and how formidable it is and how everything is one big conspiracy to bring down Pakistan, a sign of detachment from reality.
> 
> And here lies the difference between myself and some of the older gen Iranians on this board vs those seeking refuge in Germany or Canada and telling Iranians back in our homeland what form of hardship they should accept. It’s a bit hypocritical to say the least. I been attacked for having dual citizenship ship and “carrying US flags” (I don’t see where these flags are but my assumption now is some type of flags are displayed on the PC version fo this site) mostly from a couple members living in EU or Canada. Again hypocritical.
> 
> As for “anti-IR”, my personal experience with the government I am indifferent. It’s irrelevant at this point my opinion, as IR is the government we have and must work with. While it may not be perfect and certainly has its own flaws changing a government in 21st century usually leads to chaos and Iran would be no exception being multi-ethnic and having made a lot of enemies (Arabs/Israeli/EU/etc). At worst it would lead to Balkanization of the country and its destruction for next 100 years similar to the fall of Afghanistan to Taliban.
> 
> What I don’t like seeing is those sowing division by blaming everything on one man (in this particular case Zarif) or calling him a traitor because he studied in US while those same people are studying in a Canada or Germany because....they couldn’t get their foot on to US soil. Again hypocritical to say the least. As for Zarif I am not fan of him, but the man has the task of foreign minister in a challenging environment and has done it to the best of his ability. I think him being a Western Educated Technocrat has helped him reshape Iran’s image a bit after the outspokenness of Ahmadinejad era.
> 
> But as someone who myself and family (both close and far) have extensive experience in Iran the good, bad, and ugly we have seen. This being a public forum with many eyes going into detail is not possible. People can believe what they want to believe, but not going to put sensitive information on a open forum.
> 
> However, sowing division within society that is increasingly fractionalized will backfire, just look at US society today where politicians blamed the other side for the problems so much that today US society is more fractionalized today than at any point since slavery and Jim Crow laws were around. I see the same starting to happen in Iranian politics where during presidential debates it becomes a game to expose the others corruptness within the Republic. These actions have long term ramifications.
> 
> Nonetheless, Long ago I accepted not needing to defend myself from western living Iranians who haven’t even owned a car in Iran much less done business, but want to lecture me on Iran (at one point I had a member who wasn’t even Iranian try to lecture me on the country quite hilarious).
> 
> Your comment about your parents and their viewpoint of Iran not influencing you sums up what I am referring to regarding these specific other members of this board (not you, but them). They lack the street and business experience being first hand their. The iran they know is from their parents or what they read. At best a 1-2 month vacation every x amount of years.
> 
> I admit I talk brash, I insult back when insulted, and I do take the opposing viewpoint many times in order to provide both sides of the spectrum and prevent this board into becoming one big echo chamber.
> 
> Anyway I thought I owed it to you to clear up your misconceptions about me as you seem to be one of the few on this board that talks in a non-biased way. As always your military related insights is quite appreciated.
> 
> I wish this board would focus more on military aspects instead of delving into politics so much. As always politics is a sensitive subject anywhere in the world.



I have nothing but respect for you. 

Iranians need to KEEP THEIR FOCUS on UNITY - as no nation is TARGETED by so many other nations, in such an unfair way. Even North Korea isn't targeted as much as Iran has been, even when Saddam attacked Iran.

So, let's ELEVATE each other, with support, respect, and understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387353045764292611


----------



## aryobarzan

EvilWesteners said:


> WOW - WOW. As if you took the words right out of my head.
> 
> I try very hard to NEVER insult an Iranian person. I understand Westerners have used DIVIDE AND CONQUER against Iranians for more than 120 years, having understood early on that Iranians as a culture are easy to divide because of their idealism (Democrats are the same and are quickly manipulated by the Republicans).
> 
> Idealist people are looking for perfection and often miss the culprit that is manipulating them.
> 
> I so much agree with your description above, that is kind of scary.
> 
> Mr. Zarif wen to Alavi school in Tehran with one of my relatives and they are still best friends and go to Darband to eat cholo kebab at their favorite restaurant and talk about the world stage.
> 
> Mr. Zarif's experience in U.S. stem from his time at the U.N. mostly making proposals for ideals that most have given up on, like his NCR in 2003.
> 
> I believe he is not a politician, let's say, someone with CRYSTAL CLARITY on political gains and trades, with ideas on how to use political capital and chaos opportunities to further the cause. He is also, awfully bad at putting on a "poker face". Does he understand that most of the time his body language is incredibly submissive and both State Dept and CIA have experts in reading body language? Smiling/charming is only one strategy, not the only one.
> 
> I have watched his most popular (as he says) speeches, 1) in Norway a few years ago ("... We begged and no one gave us scuds ..."), and the recent one in 2020 Munich conference ("... we have two governments..").
> 
> He has no understanding how things are interpreted in the West. He "thinks Persian and speaks English".
> 
> On the contrary, Mr. Marandi (speaking) and Mr. Afrasiabi (writing) very clearly understand "interpretation" rather than speaking based on "translation". Mr. Zarif English and command of the language and his articulate ability to bring the point home, is below average for a FM.
> 
> I agree 100% he is not a traitor. He is there because "Iran has no one else available at the moment or able to do the job better, or not selected".
> 
> I try very hard to keep emotions aside and think clearly. It is hard to do so when it comes to Rohani. He has harmed the country, more than he knows, and more than most people know.
> 
> In December 2006, George W. Bush wanted to order an attack against Iran. His (military) Chairman of joint chiefs of staff, asked to resign as he did not want to participate in this. His reason, later divulged: "Ahmadinejad".
> 
> Rohani has done nothing of value for Iran. And he stole his neighbors land because he said he needs more space for cars that come to see him in his house, and needs more parking space. In Scotland he was briefed all the time by individuals who had ties with MI5, and he apparently knew.
> 
> Iranian people need to learn about UNITY so they understand they have to ELEVATE each other rather than put each other down. UNITY is the purest form of strength, more essential than weapons. That is why U.S. depends on U.K. to back it up with it wants to bomb Libya or Iraq or Afghanistan etc. UNITY is essential if a country wants to be strong and be respected.
> 
> Zarif is doing what he can. He is a good man inside. He cares about his country. Not necessarily the sharpest cat, nor does he always understand the West's interpretations of his behavior. But his heart is in the right place.
> 
> He wants to be a University Professor and he likes attention. He does deserve respect in my opinion. He is working hard for his country.
> 
> Iran needs someone as sharp as John Ghazvinian or Trita Parsi or someone who understand how to talk to the West, and how EACH WORD has a particular connotation within the western culture and political influencing.
> 
> Aryobarzan, are you sure YOU ARE NOT ME with a second account ??? hehe.


lol...I am just an old fart with lots of time at my hand and many memories to tell...you are probably same age as I am so yes sometimes oldtimers think along the same line ..Cheers and have a great day...
PS: loved your analysis about the AL-31 Engine..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Professor Marandi should be seriously considered for the role of Foreign minister in the next administration. Ten times better than that lowlife Zarif khanum


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387195540216164354

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Another discussion with Mr. Azarmehr regarding various aspects of new military matters, especially from the recent Army Day parade:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> Professor Marandi should be seriously considered for the role of Foreign minister in the next administration. Ten times better than that lowlife Zarif khanum
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387195540216164354


I agree but although he is a US citizen (borne in the US) so that may be an issue for him... he may have renounced it do not know..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> Here my two bit about Zarif
> 
> He is naive and his education in the US works against him...he truly believes in the rule of law and human decency...the people who he negotiates with they verbalize those values but do not act upon them...this is where he falls short....he can not smell the rat in those people...he would make a great envoy for a country like Canada...beautiful smile, charm and international appeal....but what is done is done he must be allowed to do his best and no one should call him a traitor...(his boss is another story!!)..history will judge him accordingly .


Yes,well said.
I myself,also happen to think that "naive" is quite literally THE perfect description for BOTH zarif and rouhani,sometimes I almost think that I`m looking at the iranian version of neville chamberlains government in the run up to ww2,with the jcpoa being the equivalent of chamberlains "peace in our time".
Its actually kind of shocking,because I`d always considered that when it came to its political leaders iran generally had had better quality ones than its opponents,tho admittedly these were usually a pretty pathetic bunch,ie incompetent arab vassal despots,rabid zionists and us presidents that ranged from mediocre to moronic,yet rouhani comes off as a political neophyte,almost an amateur in fact,despite [supposedly] having a political career of decades in the iri.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387405655712182277


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> Professor Marandi


So now we support a natural american as foreign minister ?


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hack-Hook said:


> So now we support a natural american as foreign minister ?


What on earth is ''a natural american'' ?


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> So now we support a natural american as foreign minister ?



Their logic makes no sense.

“Zarif is a traitor he has bank accounts in US and studied in US. He is best friends with John Kerry!!”

“We need this other guy who is a US citizen with extensive ties in US to be the next FM...so much better than Zarif”

Lol....zero logic. It’s like the Iranian version of Fox News on this board sometimes.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Except that the guy we are talking about is not a double faced traitor. His father, Alireza Marandi https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alireza_Marandi is the personal physician of Ali Khamenei.. the supreme leader of Iran. Marandi is a good candidate and a religious nationalist person. Like Tom Cotton said, when Iran was invaded by Iraq.. Zarif was hiding in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arian

Fereydoon Abbasi has publicly declared that he will run for the President. He's also a good candidate in my opinion. He's a nuclear scientist, he has been targeted by Mossad and the CIA before (so he has no love for them), he has had important positions in the system before, and he sounds patriotic. I don't think the conservatives would go for someone like Saeed Mohammad. I think they want Ebrahim Raeesi to become the next president, or maybe Saeed Jalili.

I think most neo-conservatives (like the followers of Omid Dana) would vote for Saeed Mohammad, but judging from the signals, it seems that he doesn't have much support in the conservative camp, or the rest of the populaltion. If so, I think Fereydoon Abbasi is the second best. I won't vote for anyone as always though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> Fereydoon Abbasi has publicly declared that he will run for the President. He's also a good candidate in my opinion. I don't think the conservatives would go for someone like Saeed Mohammad. I think they want Ebrahim Raeesi to become the next president, or maybe Saeed Jalili.
> 
> I think most neo-conservatives (like the followers of Omid Dana) would vote for Saeed Mohammad, but judging from the signals, it seems that he doesn't have much support in the conservative camp. If so, I think Fereydoon Abbasi is the second best. I won't vote for anyone as always though.


Fereydoon Abbasi is also a very good candidate.. he has survived assassination attempt by Israel himself so it will be a personal battle for him if it comes to foreign policy. Saeed Mohammad is good too but he is a bit unknown. Jalili is also a decent candidate. Raisi should stick with the judiciary issues though.. that is the field where he is the most strongest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> Fereydoon Abbasi has publicly declared that he will run for the President. He's also a good candidate in my opinion. He's a nuclear scientist, he has been targeted by Mossad and the CIA before (so he has no love for them), he has had important positions in the system before, and he sounds patriotic. I don't think the conservatives would go for someone like Saeed Mohammad. I think they want Ebrahim Raeesi to become the next president, or maybe Saeed Jalili.
> 
> I think most neo-conservatives (like the followers of Omid Dana) would vote for Saeed Mohammad, but judging from the signals, it seems that he doesn't have much support in the conservative camp, or the rest of the populaltion. If so, I think Fereydoon Abbasi is the second best. I won't vote for anyone as always though.



Raeesi is being groomed as next Supreme Leader. He won’t run again. Him losing first time hurt his standing a bit until he was made head of judiciary.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> Raeesi is being groomed as next Supreme Leader. He won’t run again. Him losing first time hurt his standing a bit until he was made head of judiciary.


I agree, he definitely has a high chance of becoming the next Supreme Leader, but I see a lot of people in the conservative party asking him to run again. Conservative media are talking about him all the time, even though he has shown no interest in running for the office. If he's smart, he should stay as the Head of the Judiciary, a title more fit for him in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> I agree, he definitely has a high chance of becoming the next Supreme Leader, but I see a lot of people in the conservative party asking him to run again. Conservative media are talking about him all the time, even though he has shown no interest in running for the office. If he's smart, he should stay as the Head of the Judiciary, a title more fit for him in my opinion.



He checks all the right boxes. IRGC likes him. conservatives bloc likes him. moderate conservative bloc likes him. He is relatively weak in terms of power (just like Khamenai was when he first rose to the position) so the factions can feel like they can influence him.

However, it was hoped he could become president and follow the same path that Khamenai took, but his loss kind of blunt the sails. Nonetheless the judiciary position showed the Republic still backs him.

At this point I don’t think it’s worth the risk to run again and lose to another conservative candidate or worse, a reformist. Lots of risk and not a lot of reward. Plus being in the president position will open him up to all sorts of attacks and if his presidency ends up being a lame duck (Rouhani like) he can then kiss the promotion good bye.


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> He checks all the right boxes. IRGC likes him. conservatives bloc likes him. moderate conservative bloc likes him. He is relatively weak in terms of power (just like Khamenai was when he first rose to the position) so the factions can feel like they can influence him.
> 
> However, it was hoped he could become president and follow the same path that Khamenai took, but his loss kind of blunt the sails. Nonetheless the judiciary position showed the Republic still backs him.
> 
> At this point I don’t think it’s worth the risk to run again and lose to another conservative candidate or worse, a reformist. Lots of risk and not a lot of reward. Plus being in the president position will open him up to all sorts of attacks and if his presidency ends up being a lame duck (Rouhani like) he can then kiss the promotion good bye.


Yeah, that's true. People don't like him though, but I guess that doesn't matter much in the Islamic Republic. Personally I hope that Khamenei would stay alive for another 10 years and then becomes the last Supreme Leader of Iran. I prefer a military fascist dictatorship to an Islamic one based on Velayat-e Faqih. Hopefully, the new generation of Iranians in the IRGC can one day take control and save the country from the mess it is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> I prefer a military fascist dictatorship to an Islamic one based on Velayat-e Faqih.



military dictatorships rarely end in prosperity 

And right now Israel (Bibi), Russia (Putin) and China (Xi Xiping) all are under pseudo dictatorships (unified leader) anyway. So Iran is not that much different, they just happen to use a cleric similar to the pope’s power during the Holy Roman Empire.


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> military dictatorships rarely end in prosperity
> 
> And right now Israel (Bibi), Russia (Putin) and China (Xi Xiping) all are under pseudo dictatorships (unified leader) anyway. So Iran is not that much different, they just happen to use a cleric similar to the pope’s power during the Holy Roman Empire.


Yes, I don't think a theocratic dictatorship can end in prosperity either. Dictatorships don't really do well when it comes to prosperity apparently. But it's not very surprising, you need to hold onto money and resources if you want to rule over others and force them to accept your opinion.

The problem with the IR is that it cannot realize Iran's potential. As a simple example, we can be one of the world's tourist spots with billions of dollars of tourist income, as well as foreign investments in our tourism industry and real estate, but we're not. All because of our Sharia laws, particularly compulsory hijab. Our population growth has been stunted and soon we will be the oldest country in the region. Mostly because our social values have greatly changed since the revolution, but our laws have not changed and are not flexible enough to change, because they're based on a book from 14 centuries ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> Yeah, that's true. People don't like him though, but I guess that doesn't matter much in the Islamic Republic.



That would be erroneous on two counts:

1) What people think matters extremely in the Islamic Republic. Which is precisely why the Supreme Leader and IRGC are refraining from taking draconian, radical and coercive measures against the liberal fifth column devoted to serving the interests of Iran's existential enemies, given the considerable percentage of the population that is brainwashed by hostile, foreign-funded propangada media favorable to said liberal fifth column. That's how people-oriented the IR is, while at the same time managing to preserve red line imperatives. The IR has not just accomplished a miracle in the military deterrence realm, as PeeD would say. It has also done so in the political realm.

2) If that IranPoll study is something to go by - and let's not forget it correctly predicted Mahmud Ahmadinejad's reelection in 2009, as opposed to almost every other western source, then Hajj Ra'isi is one of the most popular political figures in Islamic Iran right now, with an extraordinarily elevated approval rate.



> then becomes the last Supreme Leader of Iran. I prefer a military fascist dictatorship to an Islamic one based on Velayat-e Faqih.





> Dictatorships don't really do well when it comes to prosperity apparently. But it's not very surprising, you need to hold onto money and resources if you want to rule over others and force them to accept your opinion.



Is there not kind of a contradiction between these two propositions? Either way, weak "democracies" are worse than so-called "dictatorships". Mohammad Mossadegh's government is a perfect case in point: kicked out after only two years of governance and thrown into the trash bin of history for daring to stand up to the imperialists. In fact the Islamic Republic over the past 40 years has shown how it's done. Any decent Mossadeghist should take heed.

Besides, the IR is no dictatorship at all. It is in fact one of the most democratic polities on earth - unfortunately so, I would personally add, since I believe that this exposes her to immense security risks she has to fend off at all times.



> Hopefully, the new generation of Iranians in the IRGC can one day take control and save the country from the mess it is today.



Iran is very far from being in a "mess". It is actually one of the most thriving and successful nations in the world and certainly the most independent one as well as one of the most dignified ones.



Arian said:


> Yes, I don't think a theocratic dictatorship can end in prosperity either.



The IR is not a dictatorship whatsoever. It is in fact much more democratic than western inverted totalitarian, liberal so-called "democracies". The day when one of the two major political camps in any western so-called "democracy" becomes enamored with Islamic Iran, and defines raprochment with Iran and following the Iranian model as its sole raison d'être, that day a western democracy will achieve to become as democratic and pluralistic as Islamic Iran.



> As a simple example, we can be one of the world's tourist spots with billions of dollars of tourist income, as well as foreign investments in our tourism industry and real estate, but we're not. All because of our Sharia laws, particularly compulsory hijab.



Tourism? Khodavand ra shokr gozaram dah hezar martabeh ke Iran keshvare turisti nist. Mass tourism slowly but surely destroys Tradition, as well as it erodes national identity and values. It is the perfect vehicle for globalist subversion. A mass of scientific investigations has highlighted this.



> Our population growth has been stunted and soon we will be the oldest country in the region. Mostly because our social values have greatly changed since the revolution, but our laws have not changed and are not flexible enough to change, because they're based on a book from 14 centuries ago.



Without the Islamic Republic, and namely with a westernized secularist liberal regime, it would be a thousand times worse. Population growth statistics of western regimes speak for themselves, as I demonstrated before.

The only reason why Iran's population growth has slowed is western liberal soft power and social engineering, imposed upon the Iranian population through vectors such as the internet and satellite TV. It has nothing to do with Tradition. If Tradition had been sidelined, outlooks would be incomparably bleaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> That would be erroneous on two counts:
> 
> 1) What people think matters extremely in the Islamic Republic. Which is precisely why the Supreme Leader and IRGC are refraining from taking draconian, radical and coercive measures against the liberal fifth column devoted to Iran's existential enemies. That's how people-oriented the IR is, why at the same time managing to preserve red line imperatives. The IR has nor just accomplished a miracle in the military deterrence realm, as PeeD will confirm. It has also done so in the political realm.
> 
> 2) If that IranPoll study is something to go by - and let's not forget it correctly predicted Mahmud Ahmadinejad's reelection in 2009, as opposed to almost every other western source, then Hajj Ra'isi is one of the most popular political figures in Islamic Iran right now, with an extraordinarily elevated approval rate.
> 
> Is there not kind of a contradiction between these two propositions? Either way, weak "democracies" are worse than so-called "dictatorships". Mohammad Mossadegh's government is a perfect case in point: kicked out after only two years of governance and thrown into the trash bin of history for daring to stand up to the imperialists. In fact the Islamic Republic over the past 40 years has shown how it's done.
> 
> Besides, the IR is no dictatorship at all. It is in fact one of the most democratic polities on earth - unfortunately so, I would personally add, since I believe that this exposes her to immense security risks she has to fend off at all times.
> 
> Mess? Iran is in no "mess" whatsoever. It is actually one of the most thriving and successful nations in the world and certainly the most independent one as well as one of the most dignified ones.
> 
> The IR is not a "dictatorship" whatsoever. It is in fact much more democratic than western inverted totalitarian, liberal so-called "democracies". The day when one of the two major political camps in any western so-called "democracy" becomes enamored with Islamic Iran, and defines its sole purpose as .
> 
> Tourism? Thank God dah hezar martabe that Iran is not a major tourism spot. Mass tourism slowly but surely destroys Tradition, as well as national identity. It is the perfect vehicle for globalist subversion. A mass of scientific investigations have highlighted this.
> 
> Without the Islamic Republic, and namely with a westernized secularist liberal regime, it would be a thousand times worse. Population growth statistics of western regimes speak for themselves, as I demonstrated before.
> 
> The only reason why Iran's population growth has slowed is western liberal soft power and social engineering, imposed upon the Iranian population through vectors such as the internet and satellite TV. It has nothing to do with Tradition. If Tradition had been


What a load of nonsense. If you want to abide by your traditions, what are you doing abroad? If you can live abroad and keep your national identity, then tourism shouldn't have an effect on national identity either. Turkey has a much more patriotic population than ours, which adhere to their national identity and traditions strongly. A country where people sell their nuclear scientists and confidential documents for money or immigrating abroad has some serious issues in the national identity department.

Iran has a population growth that is comparable to Scandinavian countries. It's lower than all other countries in the region.

It's very simple. The constitution of Iran recognizes referendums. Hold a referendum over whether Iran wants to be like Turkey or the UAE, or like it is today, and then we will talk. Until then, the Islamic Republic remains a dictatorship.

And the JCPOA had nothing to do with the opinion of the people. The regime feared for its own existence, and hence they signed a deal that has been one of the most one-sided deals made by Iran in the last 100 years ago. It's a treasonous deal to say the least, and your favorite Supreme Leader approved it and have supported it since then.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Salar is right for the most part.. mass tourism will only cause national identity crisis which in the long term results in cultural disappearance (mostly). In 50,60 years there will be nothing left of countries exposed to this so called mass tourism. You think there will be a nation left of the likes of Thailand,France, UK etc within the next 100-200 years? The nations i used as example have a massive influx of tourism each year (not counting the corona crisis) which again leads to cultural disappearance. Have you taken a stroll on a random London street... how about Paris? The ethnic majority and the cultural influences of those countries are slowly diminishing. You mentioned Turkey.. they were exactly going the way of the countries i named but they are smart people loyal to their traditions and elected people who will preserve their national identity. Now i have nothing against interracial couples, marriages etc which happen due to chance, work or small scale tourism but there should absolutely be no encouragement of mass tourism like dadash Arian promotes unless you want the whole country to be filled with dirt,booze,prostitutes and drugs. These are anti-Iranian values.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

3500+ dead in India in one day. China has offered to help India with medical aid and equipment. Modi has not responded to China. Covid-19 numbers are surging all over the world it seems.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Salar is right for the most part.. mass tourism will only cause national identity crisis which in the long term results in cultural disappearance (mostly). In 50,60 years there will be nothing left of countries exposed to this so called mass tourism. You think there will be a nation left of the likes of Thailand,France, UK etc within the next 100-200 years? The nations i used as example have a massive influx of tourism each year (not counting the corona crisis) which again leads to cultural disappearance. Have you taken a stroll on a random London street... how about Paris? The ethnic majority and the cultural influences of those countries are slowly diminishing. You mentioned Turkey.. they were exactly going the way of the countries i named but they are smart people loyal to their traditions and elected people who will preserve their national identity. Now i have nothing against interracial couples, marriages etc which happen due to chance, work or small scale tourism but there should absolutely be no encouragement of mass tourism like dadash Arian promotes unless you want the whole country to be filled with dirt,booze,prostitutes and drugs. These are anti-Iranian values.


Do you seriously think that Emirates and Turkey are losing their identities? Your example of Europe (mainly Western Europe) does not apply to us at all because we're not Europeans. Even more so for Thailand. We're closer to Europeans culturally than we are to Thai people. Has Egypt lost its national identity? What about India?

I don't see where people come up with notions like this. As a matter of fact, I have never seen people in any country suck up to tourists as much as Iranians do. So, your theory has apparently backfired.

مردم انقدر توریست ندیده شدن یه توریست که می‌بینند کم مونده دولا بشن جلوش. کجای دنیا دیدی توریست رو از تو خیابون ببرن خونه خودشون یارو مفت سرشون خراب شه بهش هزارجور سرویس هم بدن؟ مردم دارن از کشور به خاطر اینکه چهارتا آدم جدید ببینند فرار می‌کنند. این همه ورزشکار تو این سال‌ها که رفتن از ایران تمام پل‌های پشت سرشون رو هم خراب کردن. اینجوری دارین هویت ملی رو پاسداری می‌کنید؟​


----------



## SalarHaqq

> If you want to abide by your traditions, what are you doing abroad? If you can live abroad and keep your national identity, then tourism shouldn't have an effect on national identity either.



Potential possibilities do not define the norm. Many things are possible, but these things aren't bound to accurately reflect probabilities. A traditionalist government has a responsibility to minimize the risks of subversion against Tradition, not to invite or encourage such risks.



> Turkey has a much more patriotic population than ours, which adhere to their national identity and traditions strongly. A country where people sell their nuclear scientists and confidential documents for money or immigrating abroad has some serious issues in the national identity department.



Problem is that there's nothing traditional about modern secular nationalism. Secularism is in a fact a modernist subversion par excellence, a first step towards the "Universal Republic" devised by global zionism and masonry.

As for religious Turks, they're being led by the nose by their NATO- and zionist-allied, Dönme- and freemason-founded regime. No more and no less.

If you consider Istanbul with its cosmopolitan ambience, the many branches of multinational corporations present there, its gay pride events, night clubs and liquor shops as an example of Tradition in action, then further discussion will be futile. Same with the Mediterranean Turkish beach resorts, where hordes of tattooed British and German drunkards pollute the visual and social environment.



> Iran has a population growth that is comparable to Scandinavian countries. It's lower than all other countries in the region.



We've had this discussion before and I sustained my point with hard evidence already. Iran is doing better than Scandinavian countries.

Turkey isn't really better off than Iran either. In other terms, secularization and development of tourism as per the Turkish model are not going to drive up Iran's birth rate.



> It's very simple. The constitution of Iran recognizes referendums. Hold a referendum over whether Iran wants to be like Turkey or the UAE, or like it is today, and then we will talk. Until then, the Islamic Republic remains a dictatorship.



The Islamic Republic is probably the single most pluralistic, or democratic if you will, political system in the world.

Also, no political system anywhere holds referenda on its fundamental constitutional order. Referenda destined to determine the nature of a political system (unless held right after a major shift such as a revolution etc) are unheard of in the real world. Such talking points are typical of the exiled Iranian opposition (shahis, secular liberals etc). They are however misleading and detached from reality. So I would advise against echoing them.



> And the JCPOA had nothing to do with the opinion of the people.



Sure it did. One would have to be either misinformed or dishonest to state that a large percentage of Iranians was not and is not misguided by the propaganda of the west and its domestic fifth column apologists.

Owing to the most comprehensive intoxication and mental manipulation campaign to have ever been imposed on a nation. In mankind's entire history, one will find no equivalent to this propaganda campaign targeting the Iranian people, both in volume and intensity as well as in sophistication and underhandedness. And it is precisely the popular mood generated by said propaganda which strengthened the hand of the domestic liberal faction within the IR and thus allowed them to impose the JCPoA on the Supreme Leader.



> The regime feared for its own existence, and hence they signed a deal that has been one of the most one sided deals made by Iran in the last 100 years ago. It's a treasonous deal to say the least, and your favorite Supreme Leader approved it and have supported it since then.



1) The term "regime" with its negative connotations doesn't apply to Iran. Regimes, totalitarian ones at that, exist in the west however.

2) For more than 8 years, it had survived almost daily acute threats of military aggression under the criminal Bush jr. regime of Washington, when its deterrence power was not even a fraction of what it is today. Then the direct threat level diminished. So the IR was not driven by fear. 

3) The Supreme Leader was coerced by domestic liberals, who not unlike you tend towards secularism and advocate globalist-compatible models of development - although unlike you, they also advocate submission to the west. The Supreme Leader has a responsibility to preserve civil peace, to strike a balance between political currents and is not really keen on implementing North Korean-style authoritarianism. Hence his approval of the JCPoA, out of lack of a better choice.

Plus, the Leader believes in the pedagogic virtues of 'mardom-salari', i.e. like a pragmatic father, he prefers to let the people experience first hand the fact that the US regime cannot be trusted and then draw the necessary lessons by themselves. And so, rather than resorting to dictatorial measures, he allowed the JCPoA to materialize, knowing perfectly well from the first day that it was not going to bring about the prosperity liberals promised it would.

From your comments it stems that you advocate democracy, as opposed to dictatorship. Well if that is so, then please harbor no illusion as to how a considerable percentage of your compatriots think, conditioned as they are by day-in day-out zio-American psy-ops and propaganda beamed into Iran by the likes of the globalist BBC Farsi: that segment of the population isn't interested in power projection whatsoever and would be more than happy to sell Iran's national sovereignty for a handful of breadcrumbs (or rather the superficial delusion thereof). That's the context in which the revolutionary, sovereignist factions of the IR have to operate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

Arian said:


> Yeah, that's true. People don't like him though, but I guess that doesn't matter much in the Islamic Republic. Personally I hope that Khamenei would stay alive for another 10 years and then becomes the last Supreme Leader of Iran. I prefer a military fascist dictatorship to an Islamic one based on Velayat-e Faqih. Hopefully, the new generation of Iranians in the IRGC can one day take control and save the country from the mess it is today.



What to do with the priestly/clerical class though? While there is a tendency among neo-nationalists (both in Iran and outside) to dismiss the ruling priesthood of Iran's theocracy as an alien and foreign phenomenon that should bare no function in modern Iran, there is centuries of Iranian history going back to Achaemenid times in which a priestly class has always held sizeable influence over all kinds of worldly and metaphysical matters.

Herodotus for instance notes that Xerxes never made an important decision before consulting the Magi, who represented the professional Zoroastrian priesthood. They also accompanied Persian soldiers on military campaigns (note the similarities with Shia clerics performing religious duties for IRGC on military expeditions), and were represented at the King's court. In Sassanid times, the class of priests also held large sway over the empire. Heck, we even got a militant priest (Kartir) who mingled in political affairs and rose up to forcefully eradicate non-Iranian influences from Zoroastrianism.

The Iranian civilization (nothing has structurally changed besides going from Zoroastrian to Islam) has for the most part in its existence been characterized by its tripartite ideology - the division of functions between the class of priests, warriors and commoners. And while the warrior as a figure has a prominent and influential role in Iranian history and mythology, they have never led the social pyramid (unless elevated to kingship, like how Reza Shah as a military man established his own dynasty).

There is no precedent of a military dictatorship - or in other words, for the warrior class to become the apex of the social order - in Iran's entire 3000 year old history (and probably for good reasons). I am afraid that such upsetting of the fundamental and social order of Iranian society/civilization would result in extreme instability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> Do you seriously think that Emirates and Turkey are losing their identities? Your example of Europe (mainly Western Europe) does not apply to us at all because we're not Europeans. Even more so for Thailand. We're closer to Europeans culturally than we are to Thai people. Has Egypt lost its national identity? What about India?
> 
> I don't see where people come up with notions like this. As a matter of fact, I have never seen people in any country suck up to tourists as much as Iranians do. So, your theory has apparently backfired.
> 
> مردم انقدر توریست ندیده شدن یه توریست که می‌بینند که مونده دولا بشن جلوش. مردم دارن از کشور به خاطر اینکه چهارتا آدم جدید ببینند فرار می‌کنند. این همه ورزشکار تو این سال‌ها که رفتن از ایران تمام پل‌های پشت سرشون رو هم خراب کردن. اینجوری دارین هویت ملی رو پاسداری می‌کنید؟​


Have you ever taken a look at the number of native vs foreigner ratio in UAE? Do you know that foreigners make up 85% of the ENTIRE UAE population? That is right.. only 15% of Emiratis are native to that land. Jewish-European oriented Emirati leaders have managed to turn themselves into a freaking minority in the span of just 2 decades. I am not even talking about the mass tourism UAE is witnessing... they have turned UAE into a Arab-Muslim Pattaya anyway. Israeli tourists now don't have to travel much further... they will arrive sooner for their wicked desires. (There was even an entire article about this). Examples are very valid my brother.. there is no difference between a European or an Iranian or an Arab... humans are basically the same.. same desires. The point here is how you govern them according to your heritage,traditions etc

Egypt is a male dominated society.. even though they are a secular and ''free'' nation on paper traditions never died in Egypt. I salute Egyptians for being themselves and not succumbing to the corrupt Western ideology even though they follow a somewhat pro-US foreign policy. India is exactly the same story as Egypt.. they are a male dominated society with a proud patriotic population.. just take a look at the Indian population whenever they have some small scale conflict with Pakistan.. literally almost the entire population gathers around the flag.


What you have said about our own nation is true and this is a moment for us to pause and think what has gone wrong that we became like what you just described. It is shocking yes but the reason Iran is the way it is today is because the role and power of the women and feminization of the Iranian society. In contrary to massive Western propaganda Iranian women wield too much power in the society and this is the root cause of the problem. Just imagine a feminist country like Sweden.. imagine it being sanctioned and demonized for more than 40 years and you will get an Iran. I am sorry to say but Iran is just simply not meant for European style governance or suited for mass tourism or globalism. The reason for the unfortunate situation you described is the victory of the Western propaganda against the Iranian nation. I admit that we got defeated on the PR front and the result of that is clearly visible in the society. We just need correct leaders to fix this issue. It can be solved but needs unity and patriotism.

What you advocated will just make the situation worse. It will defeat Iran much quicker than what i described in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> Do you seriously think that Emirates and Turkey are losing their identities?



What identity is there in the Emirates? Do you see any authenticity or 'esalat' in a place like Dubai? Because I don't. All I see is a feeble and embarrassing attempt to ape western-centric, globalist norms. What's "traditional" about those glitzy skyscrapers, cosmopolitan expat colonies and whorehouses (where prostitutes hail from all continents)?

In the meantime, Tradition is taking a hit in the Emirates and being subtly replaced by "Noahide"-globalist oecumenism, as that church-cum-synagogue-cum-mosque housed under one roof proves.



> Your example of Europe (mainly Western Europe) does not apply to us at all because we're not Europeans. Even more so for Thailand. We're closer to Europeans culturally than we are to Thai people. Has Egypt lost its national identity? What about India?



Yes, their traditions are eroding at a fast pace, especially in urban settings most affected by globalism.

And the substitute-nationalism offered by frauds such as the RSS / BJP by no means offers a shield against this erosion. It is in fact a hoax, a fake post-modern form of nationalism intended to anaesthesize the Hindu majority and give globalist oligarchs a free hand to subvert the essence of Tradition as well as its social backbone (such as the nuclear family structure etc).

No wonder the RSS hardly resisted British occupation (as opposed to the Congress party), and was in fact instrumentalized by the colonial power against authentic independentists.

As for Thailand, actually the kingdom of Siam was home to a proud civilizaton of its own. Today many Thais deeply resent what the onslaught of mass tourism did to their country.



> I don't see where people come up with notions like this. As a matter of fact, I have never seen people in any country suck up to tourists as much as Iranians do. So, your theory has apparently backfired.
> 
> مردم انقدر توریست ندیده شدن یه توریست که می‌بینند کم مونده دولا بشن جلوش. کجای دنیا دیدی توریست رو از تو خیابون ببرن خونه خودشون یارو مفت سرشون خراب شه بهش هزارجور سرویس هم بدن؟



Precisely because of BBC / Manoto and other western, zionist and Haifan Bahai-controlled propaganda outlets which promote 'gharb-parasti' as well as globalism among the Iranian population.

Take those propaganda and psy-ops vehicles away and no Iranian will live under the delusion that western tourists are something special, or that globalist notions of a "world village" are anywhere close to being desirable.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

In my opinion, Church and state should be separate from one another. Some in Qom feel the same way.

Although method of governance is a bit irrelevant. The current two super powers have wide differences in government. So clearly success as a country isn’t dependent on a specific form of political governance although a pseudo-capitalistic economic governance is likely needed. So The problem isn’t governance that needs to be addressed,
the problem is lack of governance addressing major problems in Iran’s economy, laws, etc. social freedoms falls much lower on the list but that shouldn’t be neglected. Mandatory hijab is not a cultural identity it’s a religious identity. The state shouldn’t dictate how someone practices their religion. It should merely provide protection to all religions from discrimination and hate. And you cannot force people into heaven by whips and chains.

And here lies the major problem with Iran “patriots” living in the West telling Iranians back home what they should accept. The average working person *does not care *about 5th columns, or the great game, or foreign powers fighting over it, or 25 years in the future.... when they are starving, lacking access to jobs, and watching their purchase power be less than 40 years ago. The average human cares about survival and personal prosperity. Hard to care about the fate of the government when your on a hungry stomach or are stuck in poverty.

So until Iran addresses those problems it will continue to have social economic issues it doesn’t matter if the government in charge is current one, Shah one, communist one, etc. it’s the core issues that need to be solved not the system of governance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> The average working person *does not care *about 5th columns, or the great game, or foreign powers fighting over it, or 25 years in the future.... when they are starving, lacking access to jobs, and watching their purchase power be less than 40 years ago. The average human cares about survival and personal prosperity. Hard to care about the fate of the government when your on a hungry stomach or are stuck in poverty.



I think you underestimate the ideological nature of the average Iranian. Independence, autonomy and nationalism/religious conservatism has been stronger drivers for Iranians throughout history than economic prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> I think you underestimate the ideological nature of the average Iranian. Independence, autonomy and nationalism/religious conservatism has been stronger drivers for Iranians throughout history than economic prosperity.



Last I checked independence, autonomy, and nationalism doesn’t feed one’s stomach or put food on the table.

While Iranians are certaintly patriotic and nationalistic more so than the historically tribal Arabs everything has a limit. Severe economic pressure on any domestic population will eventually create resentment and disorder if not remedied.

Social media allows everyone to see how the other Half lives in every society and around the world unlike let’s say 30 or 50 or 75 years ago when newspaper was the form of media and many couldn’t read. So unfortunately it doesn’t aid countries in their fight against global powers.

Again such issues are well within the capability of the current government to tackle. The will has to be their to reform certain areas of the economy and expand in others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

TheImmortal said:


> Their logic makes no sense.
> 
> “Zarif is a traitor he has bank accounts in US and studied in US. He is best friends with John Kerry!!”
> 
> “We need this other guy who is a US citizen with extensive ties in US to be the next FM...so much better than Zarif”
> 
> Lol....zero logic. It’s like the Iranian version of Fox News on this board sometimes.



the difference is that one of those U.S citizens left the easy life in the U.S to go join the Basij and fight during the Iran Iraq war and has survived chemical weapons attacks when most Iranian Americans were changing their names from Mohammad to "Mike" and pretending they were "Italian" or "Purshian" at best!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> Last I checked independence, autonomy, and nationalism doesn’t feed one’s stomach or put food on the table.
> 
> While Iranians are certaintly patriotic and nationalistic more so than the historically tribal Arabs everything has a limit. Severe economic pressure on any domestic population will eventually create resentment and disorder if not remedied.
> 
> Social media allows everyone to see how the other Half lives in every society and around the world unlike let’s say 30 or 50 or 75 years ago when newspaper was the form of media and many couldn’t read. So unfortunately it doesn’t aid countries in their fight against global powers



I'm not saying that economic prosperity shouldn't be prioritized by the state. On the contrary. But when unjustly confronted by economic strangulation as a result of a natural desire by the average Iranian for independence and autonomy- drivers that essentially fuelled the Iranian Revolution - a huge part of Iranian society is willing to resist such sanctions if considered to be part of a foreign scheme to bring Iran into submission.

I'm not saying that Iranians ''certainly'' are patriotic and nationalistic, because that would be the understatement of the century. There have hardly been more nationalistic (with a strong religious identity) people throughout history than the Iranian. Pretty much every great upheaval in Iranian history has been characterized by a perceived loss of national identity:

The Sassanids rose up against the Parthians because they resented the influence of Greek culture in Iran at the time. The Abbasid revolution was pretty much instigated by Iranians because of a suppression of their national identity by the Ummayad Arabs. The Iranian/Islamic revolution of '79 followed decades of strong societal resentment against Western influence on Iranian politics and culture.

There is a reason why nearly every foreign dynasty/empire that set foot in Iran quickly adopted Iranian culture and national identity - from Alexander to the Moghol Ilkhanids to the Turkic dynasties - and not only because Iranian culture has been the high culture of the Middle East/Central Asia. They must have sensed its ideological and emotional weight among the Iranian population.

Now, you're right by saying that there should be a delicate balance between economic prosperity and other ideological factors and this is a problem that future governments in Iran should certainly address. But to say that the average Iranian isn't being driven by other factors than material (economic) ones is ridiculous. If this would have been the case, Iran would have given up on many of its security-orientated policies (regional, military and nuclear) long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

It's hard to believe but Houthis are now only 4 KM away from Marib. The Saudis are going to be in a terrible position in the upcoming negotiations.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386599811659468801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387175904808472580

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387257722740035584

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> What on earth is ''a natural american'' ?


It mean he can become USA president. He born in usa not just like other foreigner who get its citizenship as their second nationality . USA is his first nationality.


Dariush the Great said:


> Except that the guy we are talking about is not a double faced traitor. His father, Alireza Marandi https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alireza_Marandi is the personal physician of Ali Khamenei.. the supreme leader of Iran. Marandi is a good candidate and a religious nationalist person. Like Tom Cotton said, when Iran was invaded by Iraq.. Zarif was hiding in the US.


Marandi is anything but a good organizer and leader and he become a minister was because of something else.
By the way 
گرم پدر تو بود فاضل. از فضل پدر تو را چه حاصل.
Why we must turn minostry into a hereditiary position.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> Fereydoon Abbasi has publicly declared that he will run for the President. He's also a good candidate in my opinion. He's a nuclear scientist, he has been targeted by Mossad and the CIA before (so he has no love for them), he has had important positions in the system before, and he sounds patriotic. I don't think the conservatives would go for someone like Saeed Mohammad. I think they want Ebrahim Raeesi to become the next president, or maybe Saeed Jalili.
> 
> I think most neo-conservatives (like the followers of Omid Dana) would vote for Saeed Mohammad, but judging from the signals, it seems that he doesn't have much support in the conservative camp, or the rest of the populaltion. If so, I think Fereydoon Abbasi is the second best. I won't vote for anyone as always though.


Making raesi become president is wasting his potential . right now he is in a post he meant to be . i believe he must stay in that post and he must be kept for future
About abbasi well we dont need a scientist for the presidency. We need a manager we need an organizer ,we need somebody who caninspure others under him to their job the best way possible . somebody with charisma . tell me which one of the candidate have those qualities and ill tell you who is the one we need for the post.


Dariush the Great said:


> Fereydoon Abbasi is also a very good candidate.. he has survived assassination attempt by Israel himself so it will be a personal battle for him if it comes to foreign policy. Saeed Mohammad is good too but he is a bit unknown. Jalili is also a decent candidate. Raisi should stick with the judiciary issues though.. that is the field where he is the most strongest.


wpost.we dont need somebody who is blinded by grudges . we need shrewed calculating person for the post . otherwise itll be another Ahmadinejad. A guy who cant end the day without bring amunition to enemy artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> I agree, he definitely has a high chance of becoming the next Supreme Leader, but I see a lot of people in the conservative party asking him to run again. Conservative media are talking about him all the time, even though he has shown no interest in running for the office. If he's smart, he should stay as the Head of the Judiciary, a title more fit for him in my opinion.


میدونی به نظر من توی گروه محافظه کارها یک. تعداد افراد بی بصیرت هستند . اینها همونهایی هستند که با ششتا کاندیدا اومدن توی انتخابات و نگذاشتن به یک اجماع دسترسی پیدا بشه. همون افراد اصرار کردن برای اینکه رییسی خودش را با نسل جوان نشان بده همون ماجرای عکسها با تتلو ایجاد بشه .همون افراد هم الان اصرار دارند رییسی بیاد برای ریاست جمهوری.اینها کسایی هستنددکه حاضر نیستند برای سود بزرگ فردا برنامه ریزی بکنند . یک منفعت کوچک امروز به نظر اونها کافی هستش.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

sha ah said:


> It's hard to believe but Houthis are now only 4 KM away from Marib. The Saudis are going to be in a terrible position in the upcoming negotiations.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386599811659468801
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387175904808472580
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387257722740035584



This article nails it:

*Saudi Arabia Is Talking to Iran. It’s a Potent Sign of Riyadh’s Desperation*

There’s no need to be surprised by reports that envoys from Saudi Arabia and Iran have been negotiating in secret in Baghdad. Nor by the fact that the negotiations have been vigorously denied. Nor that the Saudi crown prince now has uncommonly constructive things to say (and on the record) about his country's possible future relationship with Iran.

In the Biden era, negotiation is normative and essential again. The new U.S. administration is building up to the resumption, or recreation, of Barack Obama's nuclear deal with Iran. The 'maximum pressure' policy of the Trump years has been banished from sight.

Iran's regional enemies believe a deal is inevitable, and that it will do their cause great harm. Hence the need to get ahead of the game.

Negotiation is, at least on the Saudis' part, proceeding from a position of weakness. Where once the country felt strong – with the advent of Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman and his proposed reforms eliciting guarded optimism from the kingdom's Western allies – now it feels decidedly diminished.

MBS was a friend of Donald Trump and was allowed, in a manner of speaking, to get away with murder. But when the Democrats won the presidential mandate, all this fell away. For them, the previous administration’s friendliness with Riyadh is cause for suspicion of the kingdom. Saudi participation in the war in Yemen is not excusable. The murder of Jamal Khashoggi is an indelible black mark.

Biden and his people have no time for Saudi hobbyhorses like its years-long blockade of Qatar – now ended, possibly with an eye to the White House. Nor for the kingdom's implacable opposition to Iran.

Saudi anxieties go deeper than poor public relations. The Saudis feel they are running out of road. Whereas once the kingdom could assemble a somewhat ramshackle coalition to counter Iranian expansionism – and on occasion to fight its militias and proxies where they threatened to do damage – now, it stands largely alone.

In Syria, Iranian proxies and Russia assist an Assad regime whose survival is now assured. Regular Israeli air strikes have not stopped those proxies embedding themselves within regime territory. The Saudis appreciate Israel's attempts to sabotage Iranian nuclear ambitions, but do not believe these efforts can entirely halt Iran's converging paths to a nuclear weapon, nor rein in its takeover of neighboring countries.

Despite the Trump administration's inelegant attempts to have Israel and the Arab states play nice in order to join forces to counterbalance Iran, co-operation to that end is still limited.

Benjamin Netanyahu has not proven the tough-guy container of Iran he portrays himself to be. His strikes in Syria have not seriously affected Assad’s survival or Iran’s takeover of the country. But if Netanyahu is replaced as prime minister, the Saudis believe, even his bellicose rhetorical opposition to Iran may be lost.

In Yemen, the Saudis believe the Houthis to be Iranian cut-outs, directed by Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guards, and the threats they pose to Saudi territory and its economy to be a powerful weapon in Iranian hands.

The Houthis are on the advance. They hold much of Yemen and are in the process of mounting a bloody, and effective, offensive on Marib. The bombing campaign with which the Saudis tried to stop them has become an internationally reviled tactic of dubious effectiveness. Yemen's internationally-recognized government is in disarray. No one is in a position to stop the Houthis' onward march.

Houthi leaders have also claimed a number of attacks by ballistic missiles and drones on Saudi Arabia proper. International investigations believe the missiles and the drones to be Iranian, rather than Houthi, projects. Iranian state media has published video of the state testing ‘suicide drones' of the same kind in recent days.

Whoever is mounting them, these attacks have struck the Saudi capital, Riyadh, many times, and have done great damage to the confidence and security of the Saudi oil economy. A combination drone and missile attack on two sites in 2019 temporarily halted up to half of the country's oil processing. A drumbeat of further attacks has continued ever since.

Yemen's war has bogged the Saudis down and now seems to provide the rhetorical cover for these continual bombings. The kingdom's leaders are willing to make considerable concessions to secure their own territory and to exit Yemen. Last month, the Saudi foreign minister announced a unilateral ceasefire in Yemen, hoping for the same result. Of course, this gambit failed.

With maximum pressure a thing of the past, negotiation through gritted teeth appears the only way out.

Saudi policymakers may cautiously hope that negotiation may not mean wholesale capitulation. Iran has constructed a form of status quo with Turkey – its foe in Syria and Iraq – that could model what Saudi Arabia may be seeking. Turkey and Iran are not friends, per se. The foreign conflicts in which they back opposite sides continue unabated. But escalation between the powers has largely been avoided.

By contrast, the situation for the kingdom is predominately grim. It faces defeat in Yemen and constant cross-border attacks at home. The anti-Iran coalition it hoped to build is, if not about to collapse, undoubtedly on the back foot. All the while, Iran entrenches itself in Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Yemen and wholeheartedly pursues its nuclear ambitions.

A favorable American president has been defeated and replaced by another who is not amenable to Saudi overtures. And the United States will soon, in Saudi eyes, conclude a hated deal with Iran at any price.

It's as good a time as any to try to negotiate an escape.









Saudi Arabia is talking to Iran. It’s a potent sign of Riyadh’s desperation | Opinion


***




www.haaretz.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> I'm not saying that economic prosperity shouldn't be prioritized by the state. On the contrary. But when unjustly confronted by economic strangulation as a result of a natural desire by the average Iranian for independence and autonomy- drivers that essentially fuelled the Iranian Revolution - a huge part of Iranian society is willing to resist such sanctions if considered to be part of a foreign scheme to bring Iran into submission.



Here is where you are wrong. The woes of Iran’s economy are not the by product of sanctions. Sanctions have exacerbated the problems of a convoluted and mismanaged economy.

After all shortly after revolution Iran’s currency was trading around *75 rials to the dollar *compared to *900 rials by late 90’s and 1,200 in 2010* around when nuclear related sanctions were introduced. Yet even after nuclear related sanctions were lifted in 2015 via JCPOA, Iranian currency *continued to depreciate. *

I don’t know what you know about the Tehran real estate market but in early 2000’s you could buy a 80-90 sq meter apartment in a high rise in ajodaniyeh a posh wealthy northern Tehran neighborhood today for only $15K back then. By 2010 that same apartment was worth over 500K usd as Tehran population rapidly grew and Iran was living off the high oil prices and income generated. Today it might be worth 150K due to currency depreciate to a factor of 1 dollar for 26,000 rials.

So no Iran’s economic woes weren’t *caused* by sanctions they merely magnified the systemic issues plaguing the economy and added on to it. Sanctions don’t explain why Iran’s GDP is less than 400B in nation of over 80M with resources and industries and diversified sectors

simple thought experiment: If JCPOA is enacted tommorrow, is Iranian currency going to return to pre-Obama sanctions?

Answer: Of course not.

While the currency will strengthen as Iran has access to foreign reserves and Swift funds, it will not return to 1 dollar = 1000 rial due to the systemic issues still plaguing Iranian economy. It is one of the worst countries for ease of business metrics and contract law is weak when you can pay off judges. This is only one problem. Too much time consuming to explain it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> the difference is that one of those U.S citizens left the easy life in the U.S to go join the Basij and fight during the Iran Iraq war and has survived chemical weapons attacks when most Iranian Americans were changing their names from Mohammad to "Mike" and pretending they were "Italian" or "Purshian" at best!



Irrelevant to the point. Salehi the head of Iran’s nuclear program was in the US in the 70’s getting his PHD in nuclear field. There are many ways to assist the homeland besides rushing to pick up a gun. That is why mandatory military service is different the higher the education you have attained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Surenas said:


> What to do with the priestly/clerical class though? While there is a tendency among neo-nationalists (both in Iran and outside) to dismiss the ruling priesthood of Iran's theocracy as an alien and foreign phenomenon that should bare no function in modern Iran, there is centuries of Iranian history going back to Achaemenid times in which a priestly class has always held sizeable influence over all kinds of worldly and metaphysical matters.
> 
> Herodotus for instance notes that Xerxes never made an important decision before consulting the Magi, who represented the professional Zoroastrian priesthood. They also accompanied Persian soldiers on military campaigns (note the similarities with Shia clerics performing religious duties for IRGC on military expeditions), and were represented at the King's court. In Sassanid times, the class of priests also held large sway over the empire. Heck, we even got a militant priest (Kartir) who mingled in political affairs and rose up to forcefully eradicate non-Iranian influences from Zoroastrianism.
> 
> The Iranian civilization (nothing has structurally changed besides going from Zoroastrian to Islam) has for the most part in its existence been characterized by its tripartite ideology - the division of functions between the class of priests, warriors and commoners. And while the warrior as a figure has a prominent and influential role in Iranian history and mythology, they have never led the social pyramid (unless elevated to kingship, like how Reza Shah as a military man established his own dynasty).
> 
> There is no precedent of a military dictatorship - or in other words, for the warrior class to become the apex of the social order - in Iran's entire 3000 year old history (and probably for good reasons). I am afraid that such upsetting of the fundamental and social order of Iranian society/civilization would result in extreme instability.


این که خیلی استدلال درستی نیست. همه جای دنیا که ادیان ابراهیمی رواج داشتن مذهب نقش بسیار مهمی در سیاست داشته
یه نگاه به اروپای ۲۰۰ سال پیش اگه بندازین همه چی مشخص هست. بیشتر نخبگان جامعه از سیاسیون گرفته تا دانشمندان همه تحصیلات مذهبی داشتن. داروین، مندل، اویلر، گاوس، ریمان و هزاران دانشمند دیگه. جامعه دچار دگرگونی می‌شه. انسان امروز با انسان ۲۰۰ سال پیش یکی نیست. هست؟

این تقسیم‌بندی‌هایی که می‌گین در بیشتر جوامع غربی بوده. در مورد جوامع آسیایی مثل هند و چین نمی‌دونم، اما در بیشتر کشورهای اروپایی رهبران مذهبی به ویژه در کشورهای کاتولیک و ارتودکس نقش مهمی تا همین ۱۰۰ سال پیش داشتن. اما الان دیگه ندارن. دنیا تغییر می‌کنه. ۵۰ سال دیگه دنیا هیچ شباهتی به دنیای امروز نداره

تو همین ایران امروز ما یکی از لائیک‌ترین جوامع تو خاورمیانه هستیم. عراق و ایران بیشترین نرخ بی‌خدایی رو دارن، حتی بسیار بسیار بیشتر از ترکیه که ۳ - ۴ برابر ما توریست میاد کشورشون یا امارات متحده عربی​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Have you ever taken a look at the number of native vs foreigner ratio in UAE? Do you know that foreigners make up 85% of the ENTIRE UAE population? That is right.. only 15% of Emiratis are native to that land. Jewish-European oriented Emirati leaders have managed to turn themselves into a freaking minority in the span of just 2 decades. I am not even talking about the mass tourism UAE is witnessing... they have turned UAE into a Arab-Muslim Pattaya anyway. Israeli tourists now don't have to travel much further... they will arrive sooner for their wicked desires. (There was even an entire article about this). Examples are very valid my brother.. there is no difference between a European or an Iranian or an Arab... humans are basically the same.. same desires. The point here is how you govern them according to your heritage,traditions etc
> 
> Egypt is a male dominated society.. even though they are a secular and ''free'' nation on paper traditions never died in Egypt. I salute Egyptians for being themselves and not succumbing to the corrupt Western ideology even though they follow a somewhat pro-US foreign policy. India is exactly the same story as Egypt.. they are a male dominated society with a proud patriotic population.. just take a look at the Indian population whenever they have some small scale conflict with Pakistan.. literally almost the entire population gathers around the flag.
> 
> 
> What you have said about our own nation is true and this is a moment for us to pause and think what has gone wrong that we became like what you just described. It is shocking yes but the reason Iran is the way it is today is because the role and power of the women and feminization of the Iranian society. In contrary to massive Western propaganda Iranian women wield too much power in the society and this is the root cause of the problem. Just imagine a feminist country like Sweden.. imagine it being sanctioned and demonized for more than 40 years and you will get an Iran. I am sorry to say but Iran is just simply not meant for European style governance or suited for mass tourism or globalism. The reason for the unfortunate situation you described is the victory of the Western propaganda against the Iranian nation. I admit that we got defeated on the PR front and the result of that is clearly visible in the society. We just need correct leaders to fix this issue. It can be solved but needs unity and patriotism.
> 
> What you advocated will just make the situation worse. It will defeat Iran much quicker than what i described in general.


خداییش چیزهایی که گفتی اصلاً ناامیدم کرد. فکر می‌کردم تو یکی لااقل عقلت سرجاش باشه. از سالار که انتظاری ندارم چون کسی که مثل کبک سرش رو کرده تو برف نمی‌شه بهش چیزی گفت

براش مقاله آوردم از خود مشرق نیوز که خامنه‌ای به وزارت بهداشت توپیده که چرا آمار نرخ باروری رو دست کاری کردین و از آمار واقعی که ۱.۷ هست به دروغ رسوندینش به ۲.۱ بعد هنوز تو ذهن خودش فکر می کنه اثبات کرده که نرخ باروری ایران طبیعی هست! یه نگاه به رشد جمعیت ایران تو ۱۰ سال گذشته همه چیز رو نشون می‌ده. یه نگاه به اطراف خود آدم و دیدن پسرها و دخترهای دهه شصت و هفتاد که بیشترشون هنوز ازدواج نکردن یا بچه ندارن همه چیز رو نشون می‌ده

واقعاً داری اماراتی که روی هم دیگه به اندازه یک استان ایران هست و جمعیت‌اش در حد چندصد هزار نفر بیشتر نبوده رو با ایران ۸۰ میلیونی مقایسه می‌کنی؟ برای اینکه بلای امارات سر ما بیاد باید نزدیک ۷۰۰ میلیون نفر به ایران مهاجرت کنند. به نظرت اصلاً شدنی هست؟ حرف خیلی عجیبی زدی. بعد اصلاً توریسم چه ربطی به مهاجرت داره؟
تو امارات یک جامعه ۳ ٪‌ تا ۵٪‌ محلی دارن با کیفیتی زندگی می‌کنند که برای ۹۹٪‌ مردم دنیا پس از ده‌ها سال کار در حد رویا باقی می‌مونه و تمام قوانین جامعه و پست‌های رده بالای جامعه در اختیار این ۵٪‌ محلی هست. برو ببین امارات داره چطوری فرهنگش رو گسترش می‌ده و فرهنگ خودش رو تبلیغ می‌کنه. اگه به نظرت خیلی داره به اماراتی‌ها بد می‌گذره و جامعه ما خوبه، واقعاً نمی‌دونم بهت چی بگم دیگه

برو ببین چطوری یه بخش زیادی از جامعه تو ایران دارن خودشون رو جر می‌دن که خودشون رو به ترک‌ها بچسبونند. آیا تو ترکیه هم کسی برای چسبوندن خودش به ایران خودش رو جر می‌ده؟ بعد به نظرت ما داریم هویتمون رو بهتر از ترکیه حفظ می‌کنیم؟ ترکیه نه تنها داره هویت خودش رو حفظ می‌کنه، بلکه داره با فیلم‌سازی، تبلیغات و گسترش توریسم هویت خودش رو به کل منطقه گسترش می‌ده

یه جور می‌گی مصر و هند جوامع مردسالار هستند انگار مثلاً ایران یه جامعه فمنیست زن سالار هست. از کی تا حالا ایران کمتر از مصر و هند مردسالار شده؟ یا ترکیه؟ ترکیه هم یک جامعه پدرسالار هست. تمام کشورهای خاورمیانه فرهنگ مردسالاری دارن حتی اگه قوی‌ترین روابط رو با غرب داشته باشن

ایران رو داری با سوئد مقایسه می‌کنی؟ خدا وکیلی داری ایران رو با سوئد مقایسه می‌کنی؟ تو همین چند سال گذشته چند تا پدر دخترش رو به خاطر اینکه به حرفش گوش نکرده کشته و بعد هم از نظر قانونی هیچ مشکلی براش پیش نیومده چون قیم دخترش بوده؟ همون دختری که تو رشت با یه پسر بزرگتر از خودش فرار کرد رو یادت رفته؟ یا نجفی که زنش رو با هفت‌تیر کشت هیچ کاریش نکردن رو یادت رفته؟ اینجا یک دونه زن تو سیاست پیدا نمی‌کنی. افرادی مثل ابتکار و اینها بازیچه دست و نمایشی هستند. داری با سوئدی که تو دانشگاه اگه یک زن یه بار ازت شکایت کرده باشه حتی بدون مدرک دهنت سرویس می‌شه تا فارغ التحصیل بشی مقایسه می‌کنی؟​


----------



## Draco.IMF

aryobarzan said:


> Watch this video...This is what happens when a country such as india lived in denial about COVID...Armageddon...real scenes even a movie maker can not make.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385798555798052867



Turns out this video was from an gasexplosion (gasleak) in India 9 months back

so yeah, as I sayd, be careful what the mainstream media/media is showing, escpecially when it comes to the Coronavirus

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

TheImmortal said:


> Irrelevant to the point. Salehi the head of Iran’s nuclear program was in the US in the 70’s getting his PHD in nuclear field. There are many ways to assist the homeland besides rushing to pick up a gun. That is why mandatory military service is different the higher the education you have attained.



Mohammad Marandi moved to Iran and served in the front lines as a teenager( before the age of military conscription in Iran) and has lived, studied and worked in Iran ever since. He has done a hell of a job defending Iran on English language news outlets. There should be no barriers for a true Patriotic Iranian like Dr. Marandi to become Foreign minister if he ever choses to.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TheImmortal

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> There should be no barriers for a true Patriotic Iranian like Dr. Marandi to become Foreign minister if he ever choses to.



Again irrelevant. It seems you like to jump from one making one statement to another. First you make fun of Zarif for not rushing back to Iran and joining the military, when I point out that Salehi was also in the US at the same time and there are many methods of serving a country, you jump to another point of how there shouldn’t be any barriers for Dr. Marandi to become a FM....a point that was never even disputed by me (maybe someone else). In Persian, we have saying, you should not grab your sandals and run into a conversation you are not a part of when you don’t understand the full discussion.

Again Dr. Marandi being a “true Patriot” versus Zarif is a personal opinion and irrelevant to the discussion. Both are US educated technocrats and both have defended Iran in US media. Yet double standard exists. You can see the same among Democrats and Republicans in US society.

In the future when you quote me and interrupt a conversation, please actually have a point to your sporadic thoughts.


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> 3500+ dead in India in one day. China has offered to help India with medical aid and equipment. Modi has not responded to China. Covid-19 numbers are surging all over the world it seems.
> 
> View attachment 738356


India has better situation than us we have 836 death per milion the india only had 147


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> India has better situation than us we have 836 death per milion the india only had 147



In a country where less than 40% of deaths and births are officially recorded by the state....you believe the India numbers?





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com





You should educate yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> In a country where less than 40% of deaths and births are officially recorded by the state....you believe the India numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should educate yourself


Well what about turkey and russia.
Also its stating the article you say 40% is not recorded i say let say only 25% is recorded and the death rate is 4 time what is in article. Even that is better than here 
Thanks to turning red cities into green one just befor norooz .


----------



## Draco.IMF

sha ah said:


> 3500+ dead in India in one day. China has offered to help India with medical aid and equipment. Modi has not responded to China. Covid-19 numbers are surging all over the world it seems.
> 
> View attachment 738356



I repeat myself
dont believe everything from the mass media, espcecially when its about Covid
this numbers are totally bollocks
they dont even differentiate if you die BECAUSE of Covid or WITH Covid
Example: If im Covid-positive and die in a car accident Im officially counted as Covid death, do you understand?
This virus serves only one aganda -> THE GREAT RESET
They got exposed already so many times
Do you remember the videos about full hospitals and people collapsing in china or india on the streets
Exposed as fake
In china they used actors
In India the pople lying on the ground exposed as gasexplosion 9 months back
And full/collapsing hospitals? You can remember the dancing doctors and nurses? Do you think they would have time for such choreographics if the hospitals were full?
Guess what, the hospitals were never near full, they were nearly empty, everything exposed on tape..

+ the PCR testing on COVID was already exposed as very unreliable by many experts and even the founder of PCR testing sayd its very unreliable, thats why many positive tests came out as "false positive"

An adivce from me:

Turn off the TV, especially the news, its brainwashing 24hrs a day, they lie and lie
I was like you the first 2 weeks last year, I lived in fear and the news on TV made me more and more fearfull
My mind switched as it was exposed how they count COVID-Deaths (I described it above)
And Im not gonna plan to be vaccinated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hope this gets passed and enforced.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387785483393056774

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

Draco.IMF said:


> I repeat myself
> dont believe everything from the mass media, espcecially when its about Covid
> this numbers are totally bollocks
> they dont even differentiate if you die BECAUSE of Covid or WITH Covid
> Example: If im Covid-positive and die in a car accident Im officially counted as Covid death, do you understand?
> This virus serves only one aganda -> THE GREAT RESET
> They got exposed already so many times
> Do you remember the videos about full hospitals and people collapsing in china or india on the streets
> Exposed as fake
> In china they used actors
> In India the pople lying on the ground exposed as gasexplosion 9 months back
> And full/collapsing hospitals? You can remember the dancing doctors and nurses? Do you think they would have time for such choreographics if the hospitals were full?
> Guess what, the hospitals were never near full, they were nearly empty, everything exposed on tape..
> 
> + the PCR testing on COVID was already exposed as very unreliable by many experts and even the founder of PCR testing sayd its very unreliable, thats why many positive tests came out as "false positive"
> 
> An adivce from me:
> 
> Turn off the TV, especially the news, its brainwashing 24hrs a day, they lie and lie
> I was like you the first 2 weeks last year, I lived in fear and the news on TV made me more and more fearfull
> My mind switched as it was exposed how they count COVID-Deaths (I described it above)
> And Im not gonna plan to be vaccinated




You are absolutely right and dozens of lawyers are gathering around the world to make a mega international lawsuit on this big lie of this false pandemic. Currently the biggest lawsuit in the world is in Canada in the province of Quebec.

I'll add to your post that dozens of covid treatments work around the world but these health criminals haven't treated people. He is now preparing a new Nuremberg 2.0 trial with the German lawyer Reiner Fuellmich who is in contact with dozens of lawyers around the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> Well what about turkey and russia.
> Also its stating the article you say 40% is not recorded i say let say only 25% is recorded and the death rate is 4 time what is in article. Even that is better than here
> Thanks to turning red cities into green one just befor norooz .



The deaths in Iran are the fault of Iranians not taking precautions. Have you driven in Tehran or Shomal? Iran is leader in car accident deaths in the world with it’s crazy driving. Iran is also a leader in air pollution related deaths. So when they refuse to follow government orders about social distancing and masks this is what you get.

Many people I talk to in that country Don’t take that virus seriously.

So let’s not blame this on green and red zones like we are school children. Common sense should dictate you wear masks and avoid large crowds. If celebrating new years is more important than that, then you will reap the consequences.

Also at current pace India will have more infected than the *entire population of Iran*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

And people wonder why Iran stays away from Azerbaijan.

And when people get upset, they say....Shia brotherhood is a lie from Iran.

Meanwhile.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387484332579770374
Jabrayil is a town that used to be controlled by Armenia. Base is probably for monitoring the new borders with Armenia,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> And people wonder why Iran stays away from Azerbaijan.
> 
> And when people get upset, they say....Shia brotherhood is a lie from Iran.
> 
> Meanwhile.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387484332579770374
> Jabrayil is a town that used to be controlled by Armenia. Base is probably for monitoring the new borders with Armenia,.



How much do these drones cost?

Azerbaijan should be focused on improving the lives of its people instead of some pseudo Erdogan wanna be parading around in military attire spending money on overpriced Israeli drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> خداییش چیزهایی که گفتی اصلاً ناامیدم کرد. فکر می‌کردم تو یکی لااقل عقلت سرجاش باشه. از سالار که انتظاری ندارم چون کسی که مثل کبک سرش رو کرده تو برف نمی‌شه بهش چیزی گفت
> 
> براش مقاله آوردم از خود مشرق نیوز که خامنه‌ای به وزارت بهداشت توپیده که چرا آمار نرخ باروری رو دست کاری کردین و از آمار واقعی که ۱.۷ هست به دروغ رسوندینش به ۲.۱ بعد هنوز تو ذهن خودش فکر می کنه اثبات کرده که نرخ باروری ایران طبیعی هست! یه نگاه به رشد جمعیت ایران تو ۱۰ سال گذشته همه چیز رو نشون می‌ده. یه نگاه به اطراف خود آدم و دیدن پسرها و دخترهای دهه شصت و هفتاد که بیشترشون هنوز ازدواج نکردن یا بچه ندارن همه چیز رو نشون می‌ده
> 
> واقعاً داری اماراتی که روی هم دیگه به اندازه یک استان ایران هست و جمعیت‌اش در حد چندصد هزار نفر بیشتر نبوده رو با ایران ۸۰ میلیونی مقایسه می‌کنی؟ برای اینکه بلای امارات سر ما بیاد باید نزدیک ۷۰۰ میلیون نفر به ایران مهاجرت کنند. به نظرت اصلاً شدنی هست؟ حرف خیلی عجیبی زدی. بعد اصلاً توریسم چه ربطی به مهاجرت داره؟
> تو امارات یک جامعه ۳ ٪‌ تا ۵٪‌ محلی دارن با کیفیتی زندگی می‌کنند که برای ۹۹٪‌ مردم دنیا پس از ده‌ها سال کار در حد رویا باقی می‌مونه و تمام قوانین جامعه و پست‌های رده بالای جامعه در اختیار این ۵٪‌ محلی هست. برو ببین امارات داره چطوری فرهنگش رو گسترش می‌ده و فرهنگ خودش رو تبلیغ می‌کنه. اگه به نظرت خیلی داره به اماراتی‌ها بد می‌گذره و جامعه ما خوبه، واقعاً نمی‌دونم بهت چی بگم دیگه
> 
> برو ببین چطوری یه بخش زیادی از جامعه تو ایران دارن خودشون رو جر می‌دن که خودشون رو به ترک‌ها بچسبونند. آیا تو ترکیه هم کسی برای چسبوندن خودش به ایران خودش رو جر می‌ده؟ بعد به نظرت ما داریم هویتمون رو بهتر از ترکیه حفظ می‌کنیم؟ ترکیه نه تنها داره هویت خودش رو حفظ می‌کنه، بلکه داره با فیلم‌سازی، تبلیغات و گسترش توریسم هویت خودش رو به کل منطقه گسترش می‌ده
> 
> یه جور می‌گی مصر و هند جوامع مردسالار هستند انگار مثلاً ایران یه جامعه فمنیست زن سالار هست. از کی تا حالا ایران کمتر از مصر و هند مردسالار شده؟ یا ترکیه؟ ترکیه هم یک جامعه پدرسالار هست. تمام کشورهای خاورمیانه فرهنگ مردسالاری دارن حتی اگه قوی‌ترین روابط رو با غرب داشته باشن
> 
> ایران رو داری با سوئد مقایسه می‌کنی؟ خدا وکیلی داری ایران رو با سوئد مقایسه می‌کنی؟ تو همین چند سال گذشته چند تا پدر دخترش رو به خاطر اینکه به حرفش گوش نکرده کشته و بعد هم از نظر قانونی هیچ مشکلی براش پیش نیومده چون قیم دخترش بوده؟ همون دختری که تو رشت با یه پسر بزرگتر از خودش فرار کرد رو یادت رفته؟ یا نجفی که زنش رو با هفت‌تیر کشت هیچ کاریش نکردن رو یادت رفته؟ اینجا یک دونه زن تو سیاست پیدا نمی‌کنی. افرادی مثل ابتکار و اینها بازیچه دست و نمایشی هستند. داری با سوئدی که تو دانشگاه اگه یک زن یه بار ازت شکایت کرده باشه حتی بدون مدرک دهنت سرویس می‌شه تا فارغ التحصیل بشی مقایسه می‌کنی؟​


Bazi az Nokatet be ja bood baradar. Vali Iran amade baaz shodan be samte gharb nist. Ja'ame Iran besiar gharbparast hast va in be zarare keshvar hast. Hamin alanesh ham khodeshun ro jer midan ke yekami shabihe gharbi ha beshan. Hala tassavor kon farda tamaame marz ha ro baaz bekonand che etefaghi miofte. Yani bi bande baari va dalghak baazi dar level ke hanuz too donya dide nashode khahim did. Jaame Iran bayad be khodesh biad va bayad be in natije berese ke agar bekhad az nezhad sefid poosta ham ba arzeshtar va tiz hush tar hastan. In gharbparasti bayad be morur zaman az beyn bere.. badan mishe gaam be gaam keshvar ro baaz kard. Vali oon ham baz bayad hormat va sharayete khodesh baashe.. yek keshvare asil mesle Iran ke nemituni tabdil be Pattaya bokoni (va in etefagh khahad oftad agar marzha iran ro alan baaz koni).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Bazi az Nokatet be ja bood baradar. Vali Iran amade baaz shodan be samte gharb nist. Ja'ame Iran besiar gharbparast hast va in be zarare keshvar hast. Hamin alanesh ham khodeshun ro jer midan ke yekami shabihe gharbi ha beshan. Hala tassavor kon farda tamaame marz ha ro baaz bekonand che etefaghi miofte. Yani bi bande baari va dalghak baazi dar level ke hanuz too donya dide nashode khahim did. Jaame Iran bayad be khodesh biad va bayad be in natije berese ke agar bekhad az nezhad sefid poosta ham ba arzeshtar va tiz hush tar hastan. In gharbparasti bayad be morur zaman az beyn bere.. badan mishe gaam be gaam keshvar ro baaz kard. Vali oon ham baz bayad hormat va sharayete khodesh baashe.. yek keshvare asil mesle Iran ke nemituni tabdil be Pattaya bokoni (va in etefagh khahad oftad agar marzha iran ro alan baaz koni).


اتفاقاً من دیدگاهم ۱۸۰ درجه عکس دیدگاه شماست
مردم وقتی چیزی رو امتحان نکردن بهش تمایل خیلی زیاد دارن، وقتی براشون عادی بشه جاذبه‌اش هم از بین می‌ره
اگه جامعه ایران به روی دنیا باز بشه، مردم ایران وطن پرست‌تر می‌شن و قدر و ارزش خودشون رو بیشتر می‌دونند و تازه به چشم دروغ‌هایی که درباره خودشون بهشون می‌گن رو می‌بینند و می‌فهمن که غربی‌ها فریبشون می‌دن

قدرت خیالی و پوشالی رسانه‌های غربی در ایران بر پایه ندونستن و تجربه نداشتن مردم ایران هست. هر قدر فضا بسته‌تر بشه مردم بیشتر اون وری غش می‌کنند. کاری که ۸ سال روحانی با جریان غربگرا کرد هیچ کسی نمی‌تونست بکنه​


----------



## TheImmortal

“How do you have a dialogue with a regime built on an extremist ideology?” MBS said regarding iran

Saudi Salafist Clerics preaching Wahabbism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Although the media may be exaggerating some aspects of the epidemic, the truth is that the Covid-19 epidemic is very real. Just today 3500+ people died in India. That's the official figure according to the Indian government. People on the ground in India are saying the numbers are likely 5-10 times higher. 

Many hospitals have locked their doors and put up signs stating that they are at full capacity and can no longer accept patients. Crematoriums and funeral homes are being flooded with bodies. This is what happens when people take part in mass gatherings and ignore health care advice. 

China has already vaccinated 244 million people. India tried competing with China's vaccine diplomacy strategy and as a result they exported much needed commodities and lowered their guard too soon. Now India is in a situation where they have no choice but to plead for help from foreign countries. 

Again I can accept that there may be some figures being exaggerated but overall the epidemic is very real. 
There's just too much footage, too many interviews with Doctors and healthcare professionals to believe that the entire thing is made up. 










Draco.IMF said:


> I repeat myself
> dont believe everything from the mass media, espcecially when its about Covid
> this numbers are totally bollocks
> they dont even differentiate if you die BECAUSE of Covid or WITH Covid
> Example: If im Covid-positive and die in a car accident Im officially counted as Covid death, do you understand?
> This virus serves only one aganda -> THE GREAT RESET
> They got exposed already so many times
> Do you remember the videos about full hospitals and people collapsing in china or india on the streets
> Exposed as fake
> In china they used actors
> In India the pople lying on the ground exposed as gasexplosion 9 months back
> And full/collapsing hospitals? You can remember the dancing doctors and nurses? Do you think they would have time for such choreographics if the hospitals were full?
> Guess what, the hospitals were never near full, they were nearly empty, everything exposed on tape..
> 
> + the PCR testing on COVID was already exposed as very unreliable by many experts and even the founder of PCR testing sayd its very unreliable, thats why many positive tests came out as "false positive"
> 
> An adivce from me:
> 
> Turn off the TV, especially the news, its brainwashing 24hrs a day, they lie and lie
> I was like you the first 2 weeks last year, I lived in fear and the news on TV made me more and more fearfull
> My mind switched as it was exposed how they count COVID-Deaths (I described it above)
> And Im not gonna plan to be vaccinated


----------



## WudangMaster

Draco.IMF said:


> I repeat myself
> dont believe everything from the mass media, espcecially when its about Covid
> this numbers are totally bollocks
> they dont even differentiate if you die BECAUSE of Covid or WITH Covid
> Example: If im Covid-positive and die in a car accident Im officially counted as Covid death, do you understand?
> This virus serves only one aganda -> THE GREAT RESET
> They got exposed already so many times
> Do you remember the videos about full hospitals and people collapsing in china or india on the streets
> Exposed as fake
> In china they used actors
> In India the pople lying on the ground exposed as gasexplosion 9 months back
> And full/collapsing hospitals? You can remember the dancing doctors and nurses? Do you think they would have time for such choreographics if the hospitals were full?
> Guess what, the hospitals were never near full, they were nearly empty, everything exposed on tape..
> 
> + the PCR testing on COVID was already exposed as very unreliable by many experts and even the founder of PCR testing sayd its very unreliable, thats why many positive tests came out as "false positive"
> 
> An adivce from me:
> 
> Turn off the TV, especially the news, its brainwashing 24hrs a day, they lie and lie
> I was like you the first 2 weeks last year, I lived in fear and the news on TV made me more and more fearfull
> My mind switched as it was exposed how they count COVID-Deaths (I described it above)
> And Im not gonna plan to be vaccinated


What about the death tolls in Iran? Is IRI part of the global conspiracy???


----------



## sha ah




----------



## TheImmortal

Iranian press review: Ahmadinejad claims officials will escape to private island if public revolts


Meanwhile, the foreign minister's leaked interview stirs more controversy, and the government rewards crypto mining bounty hunters




www.middleeasteye.net





More shame from @mohsen idol. Telling supporters that Iran’s ruling elite will flee to an Iranian bought Island if country is overthrown. How this man is still alive, is a mystery. The man clearly suffers from mental illness as he thinks he has ties to the 12th imam as well.


----------



## mohsen

TheImmortal said:


> Iranian press review: Ahmadinejad claims officials will escape to private island if public revolts
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the foreign minister's leaked interview stirs more controversy, and the government rewards crypto mining bounty hunters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More shame from @mohsen idol. Telling supporters that Iran’s ruling elite will flee to an Iranian bought Island if country is overthrown. How this man is still alive, is a mystery. The man clearly suffers from mental illness as he thinks he has ties to the 12th imam as well.


He isn't my idol, moron.

As I said, he joined the history cause like you, he believes whatever BS he hears.

And the fact: He is still a million times better than the current traitor president.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Arian said:


> این که خیلی استدلال درستی نیست. همه جای دنیا که ادیان ابراهیمی رواج داشتن مذهب نقش بسیار مهمی در سیاست داشته
> یه نگاه به اروپای ۲۰۰ سال پیش اگه بندازین همه چی مشخص هست. بیشتر نخبگان جامعه از سیاسیون گرفته تا دانشمندان همه تحصیلات مذهبی داشتن. داروین، مندل، اویلر، گاوس، ریمان و هزاران دانشمند دیگه. جامعه دچار دگرگونی می‌شه. انسان امروز با انسان ۲۰۰ سال پیش یکی نیست. هست؟
> 
> این تقسیم‌بندی‌هایی که می‌گین در بیشتر جوامع غربی بوده. در مورد جوامع آسیایی مثل هند و چین نمی‌دونم، اما در بیشتر کشورهای اروپایی رهبران مذهبی به ویژه در کشورهای کاتولیک و ارتودکس نقش مهمی تا همین ۱۰۰ سال پیش داشتن. اما الان دیگه ندارن. دنیا تغییر می‌کنه. ۵۰ سال دیگه دنیا هیچ شباهتی به دنیای امروز نداره
> 
> تو همین ایران امروز ما یکی از لائیک‌ترین جوامع تو خاورمیانه هستیم. عراق و ایران بیشترین نرخ بی‌خدایی رو دارن، حتی بسیار بسیار بیشتر از ترکیه که ۳ - ۴ برابر ما توریست میاد کشورشون یا امارات متحده عربی​



Let me try to focus my response as much to the possibility of Iran becoming a military dictatorship (I'll comment on the religious aspect another time), which you and others here apparently support, and which is what made me reacting to your post in the first place.

I deliberately referred to Iran's own history and the foundations of its long-standing social order because we've reached a perilous moment, as I do entertain the future prospect of the IRGC establishing a dictatorship in Iran.

As I pointed out, the warrior class has throughout the entire Iranian history been subordinate to either the state (kingship) or to the clergy (priesthood). There is no precedent of a military dictatorship in Iran, in contrast to other countries like Japan with its Shoguns.

Iran is fundamentally still an Indo-European civilization. This distinction is important because a central theme in the Iranian culture (which is shared with other Indo-European civilizations) is the prevalent of a warrior class with its ambivalent (contradictory) nature.

Let me quote from this article about the warrior class in Indo-European (Iranian) tradition:

_



''The role of the warrior, and especially the warrior-leader, was steeped in paradoxes. He was at once at the apex of the social order and a potential threat to that order. Indeed, the contradiction here, which is reflected throughout Indo-European religious beliefs, is inherent in the profession of arms: it involves a social institution dedicated to the destruction of society. 

As has been noted, that ideology is inherently ambivalent, for the canonical representations of the warrior figure are two in number. One is the apotheosis of the chivalrous warrior, the warrior who for the most part confines his violent behavior to the battlefield and does not habitually attack "civilians." This figure is perhaps best reflected by the aforementioned divinities Indra, Mars, and Þórr, as well as in the Indian epic hero Arjuna, and, at least to an extent, in the Greek figures Herakles and Achilles. The other representation of the warrior is diabolical in nature; the emphasis here is on unpredictability and sheer nastiness. Examples are to be found in the Vedic figure Vāyu, who is equated with the wind, especially the ill wind that blows up suddenly out of nowhere and does indiscriminate damage; the Norse antihero Starkaðr; and the aforementioned Greek divinity Ares, whose companions were Deimos ("fear") and Phobos ("fright"). Thus, the warrior has both a "light" and a "dark" side to his nature.

Dumézil has suggested that this "dark/light" dichotomy can be detected throughout Indo-European ideology. That is, certain divinities are more remote from man, more unpredictable, and therefore "dark" in character (e.g., Varuṇa as well as Vāyu in the Indic tradition), while others, like Mitra and Þórr, are closer to humans and therefore "light" in character. Thus, the distinction between the two types of warrior figures, which almost certainly is rooted in a perception of social reality, may be but one example of a much more deep-seated Indo-European ideological theme.''

Click to expand...

_
You see, this paradoxical nature of the warrior is so ingrained in Iranian culuture that it forms a central theme. Note while Rostam is depicted and glorified as the ultimate warrior-hero in Iranian mythology, he is still an unpredictable character and a potential threat to the Iranian social order. Let me quote Ferdowsi about Rostam:

_



''He can be overbearing towards inferiors... grossly disrespectful to his superiors and he does not hide his contempt for those whom he despises, [and] he gets drunk. [...] he is given to deceit at crucial moments... he pushes the limits of the codes [of javanmardi] ... in a word, he changes the rules when it suits him''

Click to expand...

_
This is why the *Javanmardi *ethical conduct, referring to the character traits of generosity, selflessness, hospitality, bravery, courage, honesty, truthfulness and justice, has enormous weight in Iran and forms a society-imposed ethical code on the warrior to suppress its innate violent nature. We see the same in Japan with the Bushido ethical warrior-code and in medieval Europe with its chivalrous knights.

So when martyr Soleimani (he has acquired the same legendary status as that of Rostam to me) responded to rumours of him having political ambitions, he said:

_



“I am a soldier of Velayat (Iran’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei) and the Islamic Republic and the brave population, which I value more than my own life [...] God willing, I will remain in this role of soldier until the end of my life.”

Click to expand...

_
Soleimani's response as that of the warrior subordinate to the state/clergy and Iranian society, represents and encapsulates the foundation of the 3000 years-old Iranian social order.

While I and every other member on this forum value the social institution (armed forces) that has been tasked with forming the sword and shield of the Iranian nation, I genuinely believe that a military dictatorship would unprecedentedly and immensely destabilize the foundation of our long-established social stratagem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387873550493700096
What's with his strange mouth movement tho?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387473020114149378

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387873550493700096
> What's with his strange mouth movement tho?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387473020114149378



Very odd. He's never done this before, and he's lost a considerable amount of weight:





" Long-term drug abuse detrimentally affects the stomatognathic system, as expressed in a high prevalence of oral motor behavior and signs and symptoms of TMD. "

Oromandibular dystonia is characterized by involuntary, forceful contractions of the jaw and tongue, often making it difficult to open or close the mouth. Some individuals may also experience clenching or grinding of the teeth, displacement of the jaw, grimacing, chin thrusting, or repeated pursing of the lips. Eyelid and facial muscle tone may gradually decline.






Coupled with weightloss? -> Possible drug addiction?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

He seems rather nervous if you ask me. I wouldn't be surprised if focusing on the war in Yemen is draining him both psychologically and physically. 

It's a nice gesture to talk about peace but it's all the same old rhetoric, calling Iranian backed militias and allies illegal and also condemning Iran's missile program while his own military budget and that of his allies is several times larger than Iran's, especially considering the discrepancy in population it's ridiculous. 

Realistically after Trump imposed the maximum pressure campaign on Iran, many nations opposed to Iran were thinking that Iran's downfall was imminent. Now despite all the odds, Iran's economy is set to grow and the Houthis are gaining in Yemen. Realistically the Saudi campaign against Qatar also failed largely because of Iran, so what else is there left for them to do except bow out gracefully ? 





Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387873550493700096
> What's with his strange mouth movement tho?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387473020114149378

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NightStrike

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387873550493700096
> What's with his strange mouth movement tho?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387473020114149378



It’s called Tourette’s syndrome. I don’t recall him having this couple of years ago but seems like he is really struggling with it. Or if a chronic problem perhaps his medication doesn’t work as well anymore and thus his ticks are showing.

It may also be new and induced by all the anxiety he is most likely experiencing.


----------



## Titanium100

Stryker1982 said:


> Very odd. He's never done this before, and he's lost a considerable amount of weight:
> 
> Oromandibular dystonia is characterized by involuntary, forceful contractions of the jaw and tongue, often making it difficult to open or close the mouth. Some individuals may also experience clenching or grinding of the teeth, displacement of the jaw, grimacing, chin thrusting, or repeated pursing of the lips. Eyelid and facial muscle tone may gradually decline.
> 
> Coupled with weightloss? -> Possible drug addiction?



I have seen him seen 2015 on multiple videos he was always like that. I also had a friend who was like that it has nothing to do with drugs but it is a natural complications that comes with birth and different countries have different names for it. His had a surgery recently for health reasons which explains the weightless or he had to lose weight for the surgery.



sha ah said:


> He seems rather nervous if you ask me. I wouldn't be surprised if focusing on the war in Yemen is draining him both psychologically and physically.
> 
> It's a nice gesture to talk about peace but it's all the same old rhetoric, calling Iranian backed militias and allies illegal and also condemning Iran's missile program while his own military budget and that of his allies is several times larger than Iran's, especially considering the discrepancy in population it's ridiculous.
> 
> Realistically after Trump imposed the maximum pressure campaign on Iran, many nations opposed to Iran were thinking that Iran's downfall was imminent. Now despite all the odds, Iran's economy is set to grow and the Houthis are gaining in Yemen. Realistically the Saudi campaign against Qatar also failed largely because of Iran, so what else is there left for them to do except bow out gracefully ?



Lmao. The weirdest and weakest claim. Why would he be nervous over a country he has been blamed on commiting genocide against. These are low-level cavemen who can't move further from where they are and effectively invaded from every corner. Nerves comes when you stand in front ww3 and face of multiple coalitions. Not from an opponent you bomb daily for your own pleasure.

The houthis aren't gaining an inch. 3 days ago they made an empty propaganda which was completely denied by the Yemeni Gov't and Salah who even went further to say we have finished off the houthi offensive on Marib now it is time to move on Sanaa which is not far away from that specific area and announcing their own offensive on San'aa.

I don't see any Campaign failing here. The Islah and Hadi hold most major cities, oil sector and ports and 80% of land which won't change and they ain't going anywhere anytime soon. Their future is in Yemen which they have solidified with Military


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

*Iran welcomes Saudi change of tone, sees 'new chapter'*
Issued on: 29/04/2021 - 23:38






Iran on Thursday welcomed a "change of tone" from Saudi Arabia that could clear the way to a new era of cooperation between the rival regional powers.

The Islamic republic has been "a pioneer on the path to regional cooperation and welcomes the change of tone from Saudi Arabia", said foreign ministry spokesman Saeed Khatibzadeh.

Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman called Tuesday in a television interview for "a good and special relationship" with Tehran, after sources said the two countries had held secret talks in Baghdad.


Khatibzadeh, in a statement, said that "by adopting constructive stances... the two countries... can enter a new chapter of interaction and cooperation to reach peace, stability and regional development, by overcoming differences".

The neighbouring countries, locked in a fierce struggle for regional dominance, cut ties in 2016 after Iranian protesters attacked Saudi diplomatic missions following the kingdom's execution of a revered Shiite cleric.

The Saudi crown prince has previously lashed out at Tehran, accusing it of fuelling regional insecurity.

The talks in Baghdad, facilitated by Iraqi Prime Minister Mustafa al-Kadhemi, remained secret until the Financial Times reported that a first meeting was held on April 9.

An Iraqi government official confirmed the talks to AFP, while a Western diplomat said he had been "briefed in advance" about the effort to "broker a better relationship and decrease tensions








Iran welcomes Saudi change of tone, sees 'new chapter' - France 24


Iran welcomes Saudi change of tone, sees 'new chapter'




www.france24.com




I also heard rumors that the Oman negotiations are going well which is why both Gov'ts made it public. They can both focus on other things. Saudi Arabia should focus on increasing defensive industry to Turkey's level or above which is to far-fatched but still worth aiming for it. Iran mostly should focus on economy and internal growth it is not yet a mature country the same goes to Saudi Arabia and the majority in the region they need all of them atleast 20-25 years to mature completely and come of age


----------



## dani92

The kike scums are no longer hiding the fact that their problem with Iran and not with the regime I wonder what the zio kike shah lovers will say about this??!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

dani92 said:


> The kike scums are no longer hiding the fact that their problem with Iran and not with the regime I wonder what the zio kike shah lovers will say about this??!.



Iran has to be destroyed for them to never be a threat to Israel ever again.

It is more likely the USA will collapse from internal melting pot of a million races/ethnicities as soon as the US dollar erodes over time. That's the glue keeping it all together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

dani92 said:


> The kike scums are no longer hiding the fact that their problem with Iran and not with the regime I wonder what the zio kike shah lovers will say about this??!.



There is no shortage of shit for brains "Persians" out there that think that Israel and the U.S "LOVE" them. Any moron with half a Bain would realize that's not the case if they have ever seen the movie "300" but alas these sell outs don't even have half a brain apparently. For the life of me I can not figure out why people who profess to love Reza Shah Pahlavi and Mohammad Reza Shah Pahlavi are so willing to back the very countries that were responsible for the overthrow of the both of them against their own Country!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dani92

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> There is no shortage of shit for brains "Persians" out there that think that Israel and the U.S "LOVE" them. Any moron with half a Bain would realize that's not the case if they have ever seen the movie "300" but alas these sell outs don't even have half a brain apparently. For the life of me I can not figure out why people who profess to love Reza Shah Pahlavi and Mohammad Reza Shah Pahlavi are so willing to back the very countries that were responsible for the overthrow of the both of them against their own Country!


I used also to believe that Persians and Jews are friends and they are hostile to the regime only but when you see them support separatism and attack Iranian history and culture proves their problem not with the regime but with Iran and Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sha ah

Well you're obviously not keeping up with events in Yemen recently. The Houthis have made some gains near Marib and are now 4 km away from Marib city center. 6 years ago the Saudis stated that they would win the war in Yemen within a few weeks.

6 years later the Houthis control the capital, the northwest enclave is their heartland. In Hodeidah the Saudi offensive failed, the Houthis still control Hodeidah city proper. Taiz is completely surrounded and the south is controlled by the southern separatists. Right now Houthis control 80% of the population in Yemen.

The Saudis, despite having every major advantage in the field, have failed at all of their goals. They wanted to force the Houthis out of power, it hasn't happened, they wanted to take the capital, can't do it, they wanted to take Hodeidah, couldn't do it. Now they can't even stop the Houthis in Marib. At the least the city is going to be completely surrounded, like Taiz. Aside from the above mentioned territories, the rest of the eastern segment of Yemen is really nothing more than a backwater or hinterland, it's something like an after though really, empty desert a third of which is currently controlled by Al Qaeda.

For MBS Yemen was supposed to be an easy stepping stone to greater regional aspirations but it's turned into a humiliating blunder. Having failed in Yemen and having failed even to subdue even Qatar, it's a huge blow to their prestige whether you want to admit it or not. They were aiming to destroy Iran and the Houthis. Now they're negotiating for peace with the same people they vowed they would destroy ? What do you call that success ?









Despair Grips The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


DEAR FRIENDS. IF YOU LIKE THIS TYPE OF CONTENT, SUPPORT SOUTHFRONT WORK : BTC: bc1qw4cxpe6sxa5dg6sdwxjph959cw6yztrzl4r54sBITCOINCASH: qq3vlashthktqpeppuv7trmw070e3mydgq63zq348v OR CONTACT US :...




southfront.org







Titanium100 said:


> I have seen him seen 2015 on multiple videos he was always like that. I also had a friend who was like that it has nothing to do with drugs but it is a natural complications that comes with birth and different countries have different names for it. His had a surgery recently for health reasons which explains the weightless or he had to lose weight for the surgery.
> 
> Lmao. The weirdest and weakest claim. Why would he be nervous over a country he has been blamed on commiting genocide against. These are low-level cavemen who can't move further from where they are and effectively invaded from every corner. Nerves comes when you stand in front ww3 and face of multiple coalitions. Not from an opponent you bomb daily for your own pleasure.
> 
> The houthis aren't gaining an inch. 3 days ago they made an empty propaganda which was completely denied by the Yemeni Gov't and Salah who even went further to say we have finished off the houthi offensive on Marib now it is time to move on Sanaa which is not far away from that specific area and announcing their own offensive on San'aa.
> 
> I don't see any Campaign failing here. The Islah and Hadi hold most major cities, oil sector and ports and 80% of land which won't change and they ain't going anywhere anytime soon. Their future is in Yemen which they have solidified with Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> Well you're obviously not keeping up with events in Yemen recently. The Houthis have made some gains near Marib and are now 4 km away from Marib city center. 6 years ago the Saudis stated that they would win the war in Yemen within a few weeks.
> 
> 6 years later the Houthis control the capital, the northwest enclave is their heartland. In Hodeidah the Saudi offensive failed, the Houthis still control Hodeidah city proper. Taiz is completely surrounded and the south is controlled by the southern separatists. Right now Houthis control 80% of the population in Yemen.
> 
> The Saudis, despite having every major advantage in the field, have failed at all of their goals. They wanted to force the Houthis out of power, it hasn't happened, they wanted to take the capital, can't do it, they wanted to take Hodeidah, couldn't do it. Now they can't even stop the Houthis in Marib. At the least the city is going to be completely surrounded, like Taiz. Aside from the above mentioned territories, the rest of the eastern segment of Yemen is really nothing more than a backwater or hinterland, it's something like an after though really.
> 
> For MBS Yemen was supposed to be an easy stepping stone to greater regional aspirations but it's turned into a humiliating blunder. Having failed in Yemen and having failed even to subdue even Qatar, it's a huge blow to their prestige whether you want to admit it or not. They were aiming to destroy Iran and the Houthis. Now they're negotiating for peace with the same people they vowed they would destroy ? What do you call that success ?



This is some revisionism stuff. 80% of that is BS the only major city the houthis control is San'aa and not because it is the capital because it is their tribal heartland. All the other big cities is out of their controll Taiz, Marib, Part of Hodeidah, Mukalla and Aden. By the way the Hodeidah offensive never failed it was stopped due to UN outcries claiming genocide humantarian crisis.

The Marib claim has been going on for the last 10 months they haven't moved an inch sometimes even claiming the city has been taken lol. What I thought yesterday they were inside the city why 4 KMs away now. All these lies has been eliminated. You can't claim win from the current status quo in Yemen. The Houthis may survive with a smaller territory with the political settlement but they have certainly not won a thing. Islah and Hadi's future is solified they are going nowhere since they can't be defeated militarily.

Qatar? There was never military option for Qatar since the coalition knew it was unwise just trade blockade and things has been patched up.

When did He say he wanted to destroy Iran? He said he will bring the fight there if necessarily forced to do so meaning if Iran doesn't give him option which is logical. If you attempt to puke a bear he will eventually come out of the cave and throw down in good old school fashion this is no different in this scenario saying he will fight you if necessary and provocate into it. That is just how the world rolls. This is something that still stands and will always

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sha ah

Saada is the Houthi heartland, not Saana, which is the capital. You obviously don't know what you're talking about. The Houthis are 4 KM away from Marib, you can see it on Wikipedia or sites like https://yemen.liveuamap.com/

Saudis have the 5th largest military budget on earth, but like the Americans have said, they can't fight their way out of a wet paper bag. 6 weeks turned to 6 years. What a great Saudi victory. You call Houthis cavemen correct ? Then why are the mighty Al Saud negotiating with these meager and lowly cavemen ?

Surely the mighty Al Saud is holding back their full fury because of humanitarian concerns. Yeah that must be it because we all know that Saudis could realistically defeat the Houthis with just one swift stroke of MBS's powerful pinky finger alone.



Titanium100 said:


> This is some revisionism stuff. 80% of that is BS the only major city the houthis control is San'aa and not because it is the capital because it is their tribal heartland. All the other big cities is out of their controll Taiz, Marib, Part of Hodeidah, Mukalla and Aden.
> 
> The Marib claim has been going on for the last 10 months sometimes even claiming the city has been taken lol. What I thought yesterday they were inside the city why 4 KMs away now. All these lies has been eliminated. You can't claim victory from the current status quo in Yemen. The Houthis may survive but they have certainly not won a thing. Islah and Hadi's future is solified they are going nowhere since they can't be defeated militarily.
> 
> Qatar? There was never military option for Qatar since the coalition knew it was unwise just trade blockade and things has been patched up.
> 
> When did He say he wanted to destroy Iran? He said he will bring the fight there if necessarily forced to do so meaning if Iran doesn't give him option which is logical. If you attempt to puke a bear he will eventually come out of the cave and throw down in good old school fashion this is no different in this scenario saying he will fight you if necessary and provocate into it. That is just how the world rolls. This is something that probably will stand

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> Saada is the Houthi heartland, not Saana, which is the capital. You obviously don't know what you're talking about. The Houthis are 4 KM away from Marib, you can see it on Wikipedia or sites like https://yemen.liveuamap.com/
> 
> Saudis have the 5th largest military budget on earth, but like the Americans have said, they can't fight their way out of a wet paper bag. 6 weeks turned to 6 years. What a great Saudi victory. You call Houthis cavemen correct ? Then why are the mighty Al Saud negotiating with these meager and lowly cavemen ?
> 
> Surely the mighty Al Saud is holding back their full fury because of humanitarian concerns. Yeah that must be it because we all know that Saudis could realistically defeat the Houthis with just one swift stroke of MBS's powerful pinky finger alone.



That map is not real time and edited by some bogus Ukrainian-Russian some areas where he has red is not inside Houthi control or vice versa and the Government has even releasing videos and photos from that specific territory and other times Houthi territories is listed as Gov't territory it is not precise but it is better then nothing. Take it with a grain of salt.

This is the public statement from the Yemen gov't and you already know things coming from the houthis is always false from experience alone in the last year or so. They were claiming the city for about 1 year now. It got repeattitve.. 

This news was to debunk them came 5 days ago
Yemeni Army: The militias are suffering losses in Marib, and the news of their progress is untrue









Yemeni Army: The militias are suffering losses in Marib, and the news of their progress is untrue Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemeni Army: The militias are suffering losses in Marib, and the news of their progress is untrue. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





They went on further to claim we are now on the offense..

The Yemeni Army: We moved from defense to attack on the Ma'rib fronts










The Yemeni Army: We moved from defense to attack on the Ma'rib fronts Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


The Yemeni Army: We moved from defense to attack on the Ma'rib fronts. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





Remember when the Houthis clamined they were at the dam 3 months ago? What happened the next day? The Hadi forces released videos from the Dam and Houthis were almost 100 kilometers away. 
By the way San'aa is Zaydi heartland Houthi relatives.

One thing I have learned is to ignore it completely and the houthis are habitual liars

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

If anything the site is anti Russian, pro US, therefore by default pro Saudi, so why are they showing the Houthis outside the gates of Marib ? You discredit the source and then try to use links from the same site to prove a point ? LOL make up your mind, either the source is bogus or its legitimate and if its bogus, then why link to it ?

Hadi government ? LOL Hadi is a joke. You realize nobody takes them seriously. Hadi was Saleh's 2nd hand man. You saw what the Houthis did to Saleh himself, riddled him with bullets. Hadi was never even elected and has no legitimacy.

Realistically Marib is their last significant holding in Yemen, aside from that it's all empty desert areas in eastern Yemen which are controlled 1/3rd by Al Qaeda. Currently despite your denials, Marib is surrounded. This is extremely humiliating for the Saudis, which is why they want out now. Even the US stopped supporting them because they saw how hopeless the Saudi cause was in Yemen.

Honestly with all the resources and advantages at their disposal the Saudis should have been able to easily destroy the Houthi movement. On paper you would think so but again 6 weeks has turned into 6 years and now the Saudis are facing reality. All of their objectives failed, so what's left for them to do except leave ?



Titanium100 said:


> That map is not real time and edited by some bogus Ukrainian-Russian some areas where he has red is not inside Houthi control and the Government has even releasing videos and photos from that specific territory.
> 
> This is the public statement from the Yemen gov't and you already know things coming from that city is false from experience alone in the last year or so.
> 
> This news was to debunk them came 5 days ago
> Yemeni Army: The militias are suffering losses in Marib, and the news of their progress is untrue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemeni Army: The militias are suffering losses in Marib, and the news of their progress is untrue Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Yemeni Army: The militias are suffering losses in Marib, and the news of their progress is untrue. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They went on further to claim we are now on the offense..
> 
> The Yemeni Army: We moved from defense to attack on the Ma'rib fronts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yemeni Army: We moved from defense to attack on the Ma'rib fronts Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> The Yemeni Army: We moved from defense to attack on the Ma'rib fronts. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when the Houthis clamined they were at the dam 3 months ago? What happened the next day? The Hadi forces released videos from the Dam and Houthis were almost 100 kilometers away.
> 
> One thing I have learned is to ignore it completely and the houthis are habitual liars

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sha ah said:


> If anything the site is anti Russian, pro US, therefore by default pro Saudi, so why are they showing the Houthis outside the gates of Marib ? You discredit the source and then try to use links from the same site to prove a point ? LOL make up your mind, either the source is bogus or its legitimate and if its bogus, then why link to it ?
> 
> Hadi government ? LOL Hadi is a joke. You realize nobody takes them seriously. Hadi was Saleh's 2nd hand man. You saw what the Houthis did to Saleh himself, riddled him with bullets. Hadi was never even elected and has no legitimacy.
> 
> Realistically Marib is their last significant holding in Yemen, aside from that it's all empty desert areas in eastern Yemen which are controlled 1/3rd by Al Qaeda. Currently despite your denials, Marib is surrounded. This is extremely humiliating for the Saudis, which is why they want out now. Even the US stopped supporting them because they saw how hopeless the Saudi cause was in Yemen.
> 
> Honestly with all the resources and advantages at their disposal the Saudis should have been able to easily destroy the Houthi movement. On paper you would think so but again 6 weeks has turned into 6 years and now the Saudis are facing reality. All of their objectives failed, so what's left for them to do except leave ?



Salah was a houthi ally who betrayed them. Hadi is legitimate because he controls all the ports and majority of the country. Islah is an ally not to confuse them with Houthis nor Salah because Islah is a party

If you are trying to mask this as some sort of win that is just weak sauce. The ports, Oil, major cities all with Hadi/Islah. The Militia are besieged and cornered from every single angle. There is no reason even finishing them off. As long as Islah and gov't is there they are trapped.

Try to parade around an unfavorable outcome where you actully got the worst hand and try to concoct something out of it.

It is like locking two cats in a tight bag. If they didn't agree on political settlement something would have given..

Lets agree to disagree....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

Draco.IMF said:


> I repeat myself
> dont believe everything from the mass media, espcecially when its about Covid
> this numbers are totally bollocks
> they dont even differentiate if you die BECAUSE of Covid or WITH Covid
> Example: If im Covid-positive and die in a car accident Im officially counted as Covid death, do you understand?
> This virus serves only one aganda -> THE GREAT RESET
> They got exposed already so many times
> Do you remember the videos about full hospitals and people collapsing in china or india on the streets
> Exposed as fake
> In china they used actors
> In India the pople lying on the ground exposed as gasexplosion 9 months back
> And full/collapsing hospitals? You can remember the dancing doctors and nurses? Do you think they would have time for such choreographics if the hospitals were full?
> Guess what, the hospitals were never near full, they were nearly empty, everything exposed on tape..
> 
> + the PCR testing on COVID was already exposed as very unreliable by many experts and even the founder of PCR testing sayd its very unreliable, thats why many positive tests came out as "false positive"
> 
> An adivce from me:
> 
> Turn off the TV, especially the news, its brainwashing 24hrs a day, they lie and lie
> I was like you the first 2 weeks last year, I lived in fear and the news on TV made me more and more fearfull
> My mind switched as it was exposed how they count COVID-Deaths (I described it above)
> And Im not gonna plan to be vaccinated





sha ah said:


> Although the media may be exaggerating some aspects of the epidemic, the truth is that the Covid-19 epidemic is very real. Just today 3500+ people died in India. That's the official figure according to the Indian government. People on the ground in India are saying the numbers are likely 5-10 times higher.
> 
> Many hospitals have locked their doors and put up signs stating that they are at full capacity and can no longer accept patients. Crematoriums and funeral homes are being flooded with bodies. This is what happens when people take part in mass gatherings and ignore health care advice.
> 
> China has already vaccinated 244 million people. India tried competing with China's vaccine diplomacy strategy and as a result they exported much needed commodities and lowered their guard too soon. Now India is in a situation where they have no choice but to plead for help from foreign countries.
> 
> Again I can accept that there may be some figures being exaggerated but overall the epidemic is very real.
> There's just too much footage, too many interviews with Doctors and healthcare professionals to believe that the entire thing is made up.



you should read my text more careful

"Crematoriums and funeral homes are being flooded with bodies."

ah yes, the crematoriums, we had such videos from Italy going viral, you know what? Exposed as fake..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*MBS: "we want Iran to grow"..*​There you go guys..Iran received permission from a half jew Zionist head chopper to grow  ..... and for sure Simple minded Zarif will jump on this and thank the savage for his verbal diarrhea..

MBS is a sick man in head,soul and body...he is a cornered animal with lots of enemy inside and outside..protected by Israeli and American private security guards he knows his time will come soon. He is selling his country's oil assets to raise money for his F""cked up projects in the desert...His oil is running out and now he wants a life line from Iran.

Marrib will fall soon...write about it when that happens...His mouth and neck "Tics" and weight loss are most likely results of his drug and prostitutes habits ( I leave that to your own imagination of the acts he performs on the prostitutes!!!)..

But the good news is that now Iran can grow!!!


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Remember when these guys made fun of Shia religious ceremonies.....well watch this:..."*The pot calling the kettle black*".

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> Remember when these guys made fun of Shia religious ceremonies.....well watch this:..."*The pot calling the kettle black*".



the Ashura pilgrimage to Karbala is one of the largest if not the largest religious Pilgrimages in the world and yet it is by far one of the safest as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Still waiting for this so called *amazing* Chinese “strategic deal” to show its benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Still waiting for this so called *amazing* Chinese “strategic deal” to show its benefits.
> 
> View attachment 738873


No deal until new government is in place.China will not give this anti China government the credit ...new government will see the actual contracts being signed..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> No deal until new government is in place.China will not give this anti China government the credit ...new government will see the actual contracts being signed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

By the way, stop the propaganda of the images of the media manipulation about india, they have the best record in the world on the flu covid with less death

On this day, it is reported that there are 208,000 deaths from covid deaths. The population in India is 1,300,000,000 and that gives the ration of 0.02%.

Ministry of Health and Family Welfare (India) 29 April 2021.

Many whistleblowers in India denounce this false propaganda.





__





Template:COVID-19 pandemic data - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

This woman lives in India and says: NO ONE DIES ON THE STREET. THIS IS ALL ONLY A LIE!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hormuz

thats how a president should sound like

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Hormuz said:


> thats how a president should sound like


If he does not make it to presidency of Iran, I hope he gets a good position in the next government ..If it was up to me I make him in charge of Iran's nuclear file...he seems to have the mojo to handle the wolves!.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> Still waiting for this so called *amazing* Chinese “strategic deal” to show its benefits.


"Absence of evidence isnt evidence of absence".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> How much do these drones cost?
> 
> Azerbaijan should be focused on improving the lives of its people instead of some pseudo Erdogan wanna be parading around in military attire spending money on overpriced Israeli drones.


Azerbaijan is looking like it will provoke Iran sooner or later into showing them that IRanian weapons arent fake, despite new IAI and Elbit suicide drones the Azerbaijanis have near Iran's border. I believe Iran will hit Azerbaijan after the next serious violation. Iran is just waiting...and Azerbaijan better watch out, Turkey wont be able to save them from destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

aryobarzan said:


> If he does not make it to presidency of Iran, I hope he gets a good position in the next government ..If it was up to me I make him in charge of Iran's nuclear file...he seems to have the mojo to handle the wolves!.



i hope he will get president. he the first guy in history of politics that i believe every word he says.
another factor that i want him as president is, that he is not a politician. he is a IRGC officer and he is young, in my opionion this is what Iran needs now. i hope all brothers on this forum will go an vote this time. 
this election is the most important for our country. it will show which path Iran will take in the future.it will be old generation (in my opinion most of them corrupt) vs. the new generation, politicians vs. IRGC. i hope rahbar is with him and not with other candidates.
you can read the 2500 year old hostroy of Iran. everytime this country was in danger a military leader saved Iran from falling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sina-1

Nothing to see here folks. It’s a uhhhmmm firer...TEST! Much testing going on in Israel nowadays.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388226447085539329

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 738909


Isn’t it just an MoU?


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Isn’t it just an MoU?



Never heard of a 25 year MoU. The way some describe it, it’s a “strategic partnership”. Yet MBS also said the same thing about China a few days ago. Makes you wonder how “strategic” it really is when CHINA is investing everywhere in the Middle East besides Iran in the last 15 years.

Almost every major Chinese government backed investment (mostly in energy field in Iran fell threw and was replaced by Iranian firms due to non compliance of China similar to India and the infamous port.

Now some are saying after elections the “deals” will be announced. Next 12 months is key, if no major deals are announced the Chinese once again keep Iran at a distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

People on the ground in India are saying that the real numbers are 5-10 times higher. India has a 25% illiteracy rate, you think they have the capacity to test all the bodies when even hospitals are locked up with signs saying they can't take anymore Covid patients ?

They're burning their dead in parking lots for Gods sake. I'm sorry but one video of an Indian woman trying to save face isn't going to convince me be when I've seen all the footage and claims from Doctors, journalists and activists inside India.

Take a look at this. In hospitals they don't even practice physical distancing and there are no barriers for Covid-19 patients. They're in a really bad spot. 3500+ more dead in India today again.













Mr Iran Eye said:


> By the way, stop the propaganda of the images of the media manipulation about india, they have the best record in the world on the flu covid with less death
> 
> On this day, it is reported that there are 208,000 deaths from covid deaths. The population in India is 1,300,000,000 and that gives the ration of 0.02%.
> 
> Ministry of Health and Family Welfare (India) 29 April 2021.
> 
> Many whistleblowers in India denounce this false propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Template:COVID-19 pandemic data - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

He's right, Iran has nothing to lose at this point. The US has already initiated a maximum pressure campaign to cripple Iran and Iran's economy is growing this year regardless. All I can say is that the Americans better make up their minds quickly, otherwise this will be their answer instead of Rohani.



Hormuz said:


> thats how a president should sound like

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Posted today: Inside Iraq's Underground Fight Against ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

sha ah said:


> People on the ground in India are saying that the real numbers are 5-10 times higher. India has a 25% illiteracy rate, you think they have the capacity to test all the bodies when even hospitals are locked up with signs saying they can't take anymore Covid patients ?
> 
> They're burning their dead in parking lots for Gods sake. I'm sorry but one video of an Indian woman trying to save face isn't going to convince me be when I've seen all the footage and claims from Doctors, journalists and activists inside India.
> 
> Take a look at this. In hospitals they don't even practice physical distancing and there are no barriers for Covid-19 patients. They're in a really bad spot. 3500+ more dead in India today again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 739035





Seriously, you didn't understand anything about this gigantic manipulation. I am not saying that there are not many deaths in India because there are 1,300,000,000. Many whistleblowers speak in India, doctors ect

You will soon understand how this planetary manipulation was built. And tell me: How many deaths each year in India?

And you did not understand anything about the manipulation of images coming from China at the start of the pandemic. My God, take a step back and think, you are getting heavily manipulated by world agenda very well think


----------



## sha ah

One Indian Doctor today stated that he believes that the actual number of Covid-19 deaths in India is actually much higher than 10x what the government is quoting, closer to 20-30x higher.

There is no manipulation. Their healthcare system has imploded. Crematoriums are extending their property into parking lots to meet demand. Many of them have run out of wood to burn and are simply too booked to even accept any new clients.

You think all this footage is made up ? Watch the video and tell me it's fake. One crematorium worker in the video stated that normally he does 10 cremations a day, today he did 110. Hospitals are locked up, they can't accept anymore patients. People are on their own and dying on mass. 

They've run out of vaccines, they've run out of tests, it's finished, the system has collapsed on itself already. Many people don't even have money for oxygen or to cremate their dead. This is truly a humanitarian disaster on a massive scale.








Mr Iran Eye said:


> Seriously, you didn't understand anything about this gigantic manipulation. I am not saying that there are not many deaths in India because there are 1,300,000,000. Many whistleblowers speak in India, doctors ect
> 
> You will soon understand how this planetary manipulation was built. And tell me: How many deaths each year in India?
> 
> And you did not understand anything about the manipulation of images coming from China at the start of the pandemic. My God, take a step back and think, you are getting heavily manipulated by world agenda very well think

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah




----------



## WudangMaster

sha ah said:


> One Indian Doctor today stated that he believes that the actual number of Covid-19 deaths in India is actually much higher than 10x what the government is quoting, closer to 20-30x higher.
> 
> There is no manipulation. Their healthcare system has imploded. Crematoriums are extending their property into parking lots to meet demand. Many of them have run out of wood to burn and are simply too booked to even accept any new clients.
> 
> You think all this footage is made up ? Watch the video and tell me it's fake. One crematorium worker in the video stated that normally he does 10 cremations a day, today he did 110. Hospitals are locked up, they can't accept anymore patients. People are on their own and dying on mass.
> 
> They've run out of vaccines, they've run out of tests, it's finished, the system has collapsed on itself already. Many people don't even have money for oxygen or to cremate their dead. This is truly a humanitarian disaster on a massive scale.


Certain jabroni clowns here need to be put on ignore and not have time wasted debunking their nonsensical excrement. Anyone denying the facts about this pandemic are retarded mongoloids whom I personally hope succumb to the virus and rid the world of their filth and stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Fighting over old Soviet borders continues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Tajikistan / Kyrgyzstan why are they fighting ? Over water resources and weird Soviet borders. The issue is in the area circled where Kyrgyzstan has a salient or bulge sandwiched right in between Tajik territory. Also notice that right in the middle of that Kyrgyz choke point there is a Tajik enclave, like a little dot right inside there. It's a recipe for disaster.











Zooming in further we see that Tajik enclave right in the middle of Kyrgyz territory (the first arrow on the left is pointing at it) and further to the east there is a much larger Uzbek enclave right in the middle of Kyrgyz territory as well. Just all messed up borders. Look even further east and you'll see the 2nd Uzbek enclave inside Kyrgyzstan (The third arrow, furthest to the right). These borders are pretty much destined to cause conflict as resources deplete and ethnic / nationalist tensions rise.






Now if we zoom in even further onto the Tajik enclave in Kyrgyz territory we see precisely and clearly what the issue is all about. The P616 highway goes north-south from Tajik territory in the north, through Kyrgyz territory, connecting to that Tajik enclave which happens to be at the end of the highway and right in the middle of the river both countries want access to.

So basically the Tajik territory in the north, if it were connected to the Tajik enclave, through Kyrgyzstan, would also incidentally cut right through the west-east 3M-13/12 highway which connects Kyrgyzstan directly to its salient or bulge sandwiched in between Tajik territory.

So for Tajiks its pretty much a situation where you're damned if you do, damned if you don't. Either Tajikistan connects to its enclave, gets full control over the river and then severs Kyrgyzstan from its salient or the borders remain in place, Kyrgystan has access to its salient but then Kyrgyzstan can also cut off the river from going into the Tajik enclave, but the Tajiks could respond by cutting it off from Kyrgyzstan further up north. in theory the situation could gradually escalate and Kyrgyzstan could badly hassle or even outright refuse to allow Tajiks access to their enclave since it runs through their border. What a clusterf*ck of a mess.






So these weird enclaves actually make sense. The two Uzbek enclaves inside Kyrgyz territory, also incidentally are dotted right on top of two rivers. It's all about the struggle for depleting resources which were shared under Soviet rule among various ethnic groups which were also integrated in Soviet times. It's like they went through a bad divorce and now they're both scrambling for their assets and visitation rights to their children, while both sides still remain hostile and deeply bitter at each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

WudangMaster said:


> Certain jabroni clowns here need to be put on ignore and not have time wasted debunking their nonsensical excrement. Anyone denying the facts about this pandemic are retarded mongoloids whom I personally hope succumb to the virus and rid the world of their filth and stupidity.




Your words are violent and you are the clown who does not do any background research and believes everything without understanding the substance of things. The images are spectacular, but we have to go further than that and understand the manipulation and mortality in India.

Me, I do not wish your death because I have human values and I am non-violent. If you have hate and violence issues then consult a psychologist. In China there were similar images, people falling in the streets, false testimony but in the end, it was false.

Every year in India there are thousands of deaths a day. You will understand the manipulation of the world elite with the coming international lawsuit.

We need the difference between death from covid and death with covid. The plan is to check covid off people who died of other things. More of the numerous treatments that they do not give to the sick.

You didn't understand anything about The Great Reset and the extremist transhumanist plan they are putting in place. Analyze the architecture of the Iranian parliament and you may come to understand the political game and the forces behind which are in almost every country in the world. The facts speak for themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

India first country to record 400,000 daily Covid cases. Modi must be wondering if he's going to be re-elected now. I'm just thankful that in Iran the numbers seem to have plateaued somewhat. Khodaro Shokr.






There are no vaccines available in India. Only on paper. In reality they have run dry.






Meanwhile China administered 10 million doses yesterday. Modi tried to compete with China in vaccine diplomacy. Last week Modi declared that India had defeated the Corona Virus and that India had "saved the world"









China administers more than 10 mln doses of COVID-19 vaccines on April 30


China carried out about 11.6 million vaccinations against COVID-19 on April 30, bringing the total number administered to 265.06 million, according to data released by the National Health Commission on Saturday.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Mr Iran Eye said:


> You didn't understand anything about The Great Reset and the extremist transhumanist plan they are putting in place.






Mr Iran Eye said:


> issues then consult a psychologist.



You should probably heed your own advice instead of insulting @WudangMaster and stop blindly defending a country that has neglected its contract requirements many times in respect to Iran and has assisted US and EU in its sanctions regime.




Mr Iran Eye said:


> who does not do any background research and believes everything without understanding the substance of things.



You have done zero research. India’s social demographic and economic plight is well known to anyone who has done research on it. A large portion of the country not only lives in poverty, but lacks basic access to sanitation services.

Social demographic wise the country still struggles in a caste system and women’s rights are non-existent as indictated by the brutal Group rapings that are near monthly occurrence. In a recent one, a woman reported her rapist and the town paraded her and her rapist thru the town as some type of circus show.

Clearly a country that is so far behind on certain basis metrics and also so overpopulated would be susceptible to pandemic that Requires sanitation and social distancing and a educated public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

TheImmortal said:


> In a recent one, a woman reported her rapist and the town paraded her and her rapist thru the town as some type of circus show.


Seriously? That's messed up. Link to the news?


----------



## sha ah

So with China vaccinating over 10 million people per day, in 3 months time that will be more than 900 million people. Add to that the 260 million they have already vaccinated and That's atleast 1 shot for over 1 billion people. Things should be stable by then with those kind of gains but once 1 billion receive their 2nd shot, then they will have achieved 70% herd immunity in a country of 1.4 billion. These numbers are really mind boggling.

In the USA 144 million people have gotten 1 dose while 100 million have gotten 2 doses and are fully vaccinated. It should take the USA another 2 months to get the majority two doses.









Iran among pioneers in COVID-19 vaccine development


TEHRAN – Iran is among the first countries which started developing a vaccine against coronavirus, and now four companies are endeavoring to release their products by September and inoculate the whole population.




www.tehrantimes.com





Meanwhile Iran has fully vaccinated 200,000, while 850,000 have gotten 1 dose. Iran is supposed to begin receiving 60 million doses of Sputnik from June until Dec. That will fully vaccinate 30 million people in Iran by the end of the year.

This last month Iran was planning on pumping out 3 million doses of Iranian made vaccines. By he end of Spring, June 20, Iran is expected to be producing 12-15 million doses per month. So all together approx 15 million by the end of June ? But production and distribution are two different things.

Anyways if you do the rough math, in the last 15 days Iran vaccinated 400,000+ people so that's an average of 26,000+ people a day, however the capacity is increasing rapidly. If Iran were to vaccinate 26,000 a day steadily, then by the end of the year 6 million people in Iran will have received one shot, but that's not good enough.

If however things go anything relative to plans and capacity for production and distribution kees increasing like we have witnessed in the last month, then by the end of the year, at the latest Iran should have achieved herd immunity for the majority of its population.

It will be interesting to see how much Iran will be able to export by the time everything is said and done because producing 12-15 million a month by June 20 is very respectable and if Iran has already vaccinated its own population then it can sell vaccines to neighboring / regional countries and some nations abroad. That will give Iran a much needed little economic boost as well. The article doesn't state if Iran's production capacity is planning to go higher than 15 million doses a month but even that is 500,000 doses per day.

Because only a handful of smaller nations have been able to immunize the majority of their populations. Larger nations, even giving millions of people a day the vaccine, it will still take a few more months to wrap up for the bigger nations. The rest of the world it will most likely take another year until 70% of the global population is vaccinated with two doses. Currently only 3.4% of the global population have been fully vaccinated. With what has happened in India and additionally the AstraZeneca / Johnson & Johnson blood clot controversies, those issues will slightly clog up the global supply as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Arian said:


> Seriously? That's messed up. Link to the news?



Its No longer in my history, it had popped up on a major news site while I was browsing weeks ago. Things haven’t changed in that society, many are still almost “savage” like.

Look at what a simple search brings up:









Indian teen reportedly gang-raped after being lured by promise of COVID vaccine


Two suspects have been arrested and accused of luring the girl on the pretext of getting her inoculated in the northeast city of Patna.




nypost.com













Man kills 6 kin of neighbour who drugged, raped daughter in Visakhapatnam | Visakhapatnam News - Times of India


Six members of a family, including three women and two children, were hacked to death by their neighbour, who had been nursing a grudge against the he




m.timesofindia.com













Villager Murdered In Chhattisgarh; Police Suspect Maoist linkV


A 25-year-old man was killed allegedly by unidentified persons in Chhattisgarh's Bijapur district on Sunday, with police suspecting a Maoist link to the crime, an official said.




www.outlookindia.com














Girl escapes from father who raped her, another man rapes her for 28 days in captivity


A minor girl in Rajasthan's Jodhpur was allegedly repeatedly raped by her father for the last two years. When she escaped. She was raped by another man for 28 days in captivity.




www.indiatoday.in













India: Kerala woman falls off train in attempt to escape theft, rape bid


31-year-old woman suffers injuries on her head and body after the fall



gulfnews.com













Ward boy tries to rape patient, twice | India News - Times of India


India News: NEW DELHI: Award boy tried to rape a 50-year-old Covid patient, twice, in a private hospital in Gwalior on Saturday, while she was gasping for breath.




m.timesofindia.com













Gudiya rape case: The brutal murder that shook Himachal Pradesh


The incident had triggered massive protests and uproar in Kotkhai, Shimla, and other parts of the hill state where crimes of such nature are rare.



indianexpress.com













Mumbai: Pharma student arrested for raping minor at Oshiwara | Mumbai News - Times of India


A 21-year-old pharmacy student was arrested for sexually assaulting a 6-year-old girl at Jogeshwari West on Thursday. Hundreds of residents gathered a




m.timesofindia.com






Seriously deplorable how rape is not dealt with in that culture. Many women do not come out and say it for fear of death or embarrassment. One shouldn’t defend a country that has strayed so far from God’s creed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Draco.IMF

Mr Iran Eye said:


> Your words are violent and you are the clown who does not do any background research and believes everything without understanding the substance of things. The images are spectacular, but we have to go further than that and understand the manipulation and mortality in India.
> 
> Me, I do not wish your death because I have human values and I am non-violent. If you have hate and violence issues then consult a psychologist. In China there were similar images, people falling in the streets, false testimony but in the end, it was false.
> 
> Every year in India there are thousands of deaths a day. You will understand the manipulation of the world elite with the coming international lawsuit.
> 
> We need the difference between death from covid and death with covid. The plan is to check covid off people who died of other things. More of the numerous treatments that they do not give to the sick.
> 
> You didn't understand anything about The Great Reset and the extremist transhumanist plan they are putting in place. Analyze the architecture of the Iranian parliament and you may come to understand the political game and the forces behind which are in almost every country in the world. The facts speak for themselves


you cant reason with COVID brainwashed peopole @Mr Iran Eye
Its my own experience, in my family, its a waste of time
just ignore it, the only path for them is to find the truth by themselves (alternative news...)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

So all the hours of footage, all the Doctors in India, the cremation workers, the ambulance workers, the red cross, activists, journalists, people with dead family, you're telling me it's ALL FAKE ? WOW that's REALLY, EXTREMELY impressive. I didn't realize that so many people could be part of such an extravagant hoax without anyone exposing them with irrefutable evidence. What a crazy world we live in. Just WOW. So what about people who have family members who died from Covid ? Are the family members hiding out somewhere and part of the scam or were they just lied to by the Doctors and hospitals / healthcare workers ?








Draco.IMF said:


> you cant reason with COVID brainwashed peopole @Mr Iran Eye
> Its my own experience, in my family, its a waste of time
> just ignore it, the only path for them is to find the truth by themselves (alternative news...)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> So all the hours of footage, all the Doctors in India, the cremation workers, the ambulance workers, the red cross, activists, journalists, people with dead family, you're telling me it's ALL FAKE ? WOW that's REALLY, EXTREMELY impressive. I didn't realize that so many people could be part of such an extravagant hoax without anyone exposing them with irrefutable evidence. What a crazy world we live in. Just WOW. So what about people who have family members who died from Covid ? Are the family members hiding out somewhere and part of the scam or were they just lied to by the Doctors and hospitals / healthcare workers ?



The hilarious thing about people calling COVID deaths a hoax is the death rate by the virus is *very low* only 1-2% of cases result in death. Deaths “appear” high, but as a % of total cases worldwide is actually relatively low. And none of their theories make sense some say it’s government conspiracy to “reset” the world. Lol at 1-2% death rate? That’s a terrible joke of a virus for such a task. *Several strains of Ebola have death rates above 90%! The means out of 18M people infected in India 16.2M would be dead if COVID had the mortality rate of Ebola strains.*

These people try to add a conspiracy to everything in life in order to make their period of time seem “important” relative to other periods of time in history.

Imagine those in 1914 influenza with only newspaper as their form of media accepted that influenza was a terrible virus yet over 100 years later with TV, social media, smartphones, 24/7 media, internet access you have deniers.

Let them live in their mentally deformed world. In 5 years you ask them how their last conspiracy theory turned out and they will have another conspiracy theory to pander to the audiences. These guys are no different than those who say elites are a SECERT race of blood drinking “lizard people” or the the earth is “flat” and all pictures of it has been edited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Experts are predicting that it could take 2-3 years to immunize the majority of the worlds population. Just look at Africa, central Asia, east Europe and especially Iran's neighboring countries and allies like Syria/Venezuela. This is great for Iran because it will allow Iran to sell potentially hundreds of millions of doses of its Covid-19 Vaccines to these nations. This will give Iran a much needed economic boost and a nice propaganda coup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

TheImmortal said:


> The hilarious thing about people calling COVID deaths a hoax is the death rate by the virus is *very low* only 1-2% of cases result in death. Deaths “appear” high, but as a % of total cases worldwide is actually relatively low. And none of their theories make sense some say it’s government conspiracy to “reset” the world. Lol at 1-2% death rate? That’s a terrible joke of a virus for such a task. *Several strains of Ebola have death rates above 90%! The means out of 18M people infected in India 16.2M would be dead if COVID had the mortality rate of Ebola strains.*
> 
> These people try to add a conspiracy to everything in life in order to make their period of time seem “important” relative to other periods of time in history.
> 
> Imagine those in 1914 influenza with only newspaper as their form of media accepted that influenza was a terrible virus yet over 100 years later with TV, social media, smartphones, 24/7 media, internet access you have deniers.
> 
> Let them live in their mentally deformed world. In 5 years you ask them how their last conspiracy theory turned out and they will have another conspiracy theory to pander to the audiences. These guys are no different than those who say elites are a SECERT race of blood drinking “lizard people” or the the earth is “flat” and all pictures of it has been edited.



my last text about this......

Again, nobody is denying the virus, we say the media is exaggeriating the situation to serve on agenda -> the great reset

they dont differenciate if you die BECAUSE of Covid or WITH Covid
if Im covid positiv and i die in an car accident they count me as covid-death
you dont care how they fake this number?

+ the covid tests are very unreliable (even the founder of PCR testing is saying this!
there are a bunch of false positive results out there (everything exposed and documented)
you dont care about that either?

we had scenes of crematorias from italy going viral
we had scenes of body bags on the streets
we had scenes of collapsing people on the streets
...exposed as fake and stage
(example: the mass burial in NYC, was busted as fake, now they make the same scenes in India)
you dont care about that either?

we had hysterical informations about full hospitals, yet the doctors and nurses had time to record dancing choreographics in hospitals
it was exposed most hospitals were nearly empty, everything recorded!
you dont care about that either, right?



sha ah said:


> India first country to record 400,000 daily Covid cases. Modi must be wondering if he's going to be re-elected now. I'm just thankful that in Iran the numbers seem to have plateaued somewhat. Khodaro Shokr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no vaccines available in India. Only on paper. In reality they have run dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile China administered 10 million doses yesterday. Modi tried to compete with China in vaccine diplomacy. Last week Modi declared that India had defeated the Corona Virus and that India had "saved the world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China administers more than 10 mln doses of COVID-19 vaccines on April 30
> 
> 
> China carried out about 11.6 million vaccinations against COVID-19 on April 30, bringing the total number administered to 265.06 million, according to data released by the National Health Commission on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



yeah, keep posting this videos, especially from such trustworthy sources like BBC

oh hey, I think they also made fake videos from the alleged Assad chemical attack, they praised the "White Helmets" aka Al Qaida as heroes...

oh man, you should do better

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Arian

sha ah said:


> View attachment 739321
> 
> Experts are predicting that it could take 2-3 years to immunize the majority of the worlds population. Just look at Africa, central Asia, east Europe and especially Iran's neighboring countries and allies like Syria/Venezuela. This is great for Iran because it will allow Iran to sell potentially hundreds of millions of doses of its Covid-19 Vaccines to these nations. This will give Iran a much needed economic boost and a nice propaganda coup.


Maps like this have been proven to be worthless many times before.
Also, considering how well Russia's Sputnik V is performing and it's earning a good reputation worldwide, and Russia is allowing other countries to produce it under license, the market for Iranian vaccines won't be as large as expected.


----------



## sha ah

Some countries like China will outpace this map but lots of nations out there will be stuck and there will be some opportunities here and there. China is now giving out over 10 million doses a day to its own population. 

Yes there's Russia, but Russia has limited capabilities and is currently only supplying 60 countries, much less than many expected. This is why China has taken a gigantic piece of the pie, especially in Africa. 

However again there will be some nations who want a better price or don't want to wait and there are other various reasons. In Brazil for example, after large scale testing, the first Chinese vaccine's efficacy rating came out slightly over 50%. That's pretty much like flipping a coin right ? I mean for a nation in pandemic even a flip of a coin is alot better than nothing but still China is charging $13+ for each shot. 

Btw Malaysia stated the Chinese vaccines efficacy at around 70% and Turkey said it's over 90%, but then that's Erdogan so... Anyways it's not going to change Iran's future but it will give a tiny economic boost and a little prestige and pride. 



Arian said:


> Maps like this have been proven to be worthless many times before.
> Also, considering how well Russia's Sputnik V is performing and it's earning a good reputation worldwide, and Russia is allowing other countries to produce it under license, the market for Iranian vaccines won't be as large as expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> So with China vaccinating over 10 million people per day, in 3 months time that will be more than 900 million people. Add to that the 260 million they have already vaccinated and That's atleast 1 shot for over 1 billion people. Things should be stable by then with those kind of gains but once 1 billion receive their 2nd shot, then they will have achieved 70% herd immunity in a country of 1.4 billion. These numbers are really mind boggling.
> 
> In the USA 144 million people have gotten 1 dose while 100 million have gotten 2 doses and are fully vaccinated. It should take the USA another 2 months to get the majority two doses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran among pioneers in COVID-19 vaccine development
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – Iran is among the first countries which started developing a vaccine against coronavirus, and now four companies are endeavoring to release their products by September and inoculate the whole population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Iran has fully vaccinated 200,000, while 850,000 have gotten 1 dose. Iran is supposed to begin receiving 60 million doses of Sputnik from June until Dec. That will fully vaccinate 30 million people in Iran by the end of the year.
> 
> This last month Iran was planning on pumping out 3 million doses of Iranian made vaccines. By he end of Spring, June 20, Iran is expected to be producing 12-15 million doses per month. So all together approx 15 million by the end of June ? But production and distribution are two different things.
> 
> Anyways if you do the rough math, in the last 15 days Iran vaccinated 400,000+ people so that's an average of 26,000+ people a day, however the capacity is increasing rapidly. If Iran were to vaccinate 26,000 a day steadily, then by the end of the year 6 million people in Iran will have received one shot, but that's not good enough.
> 
> If however things go anything relative to plans and capacity for production and distribution kees increasing like we have witnessed in the last month, then by the end of the year, at the latest Iran should have achieved herd immunity for the majority of its population.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how much Iran will be able to export by the time everything is said and done because producing 12-15 million a month by June 20 is very respectable and if Iran has already vaccinated its own population then it can sell vaccines to neighboring / regional countries and some nations abroad. That will give Iran a much needed little economic boost as well. The article doesn't state if Iran's production capacity is planning to go higher than 15 million doses a month but even that is 500,000 doses per day.
> 
> Because only a handful of smaller nations have been able to immunize the majority of their populations. Larger nations, even giving millions of people a day the vaccine, it will still take a few more months to wrap up for the bigger nations. The rest of the world it will most likely take another year until 70% of the global population is vaccinated with two doses. Currently only 3.4% of the global population have been fully vaccinated. With what has happened in India and additionally the AstraZeneca / Johnson & Johnson blood clot controversies, those issues will slightly clog up the global supply as well.


All those calculation are good if only one time immunization was enough but the more frome the experience of ither countries we learn it become known that like influenza we must vaccinate people on regular bases .


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> my last text about this......
> 
> Again, nobody is denying the virus, we say the media is exaggeriating the situation to serve on agenda -> the great reset
> 
> they dont differenciate if you die BECAUSE of Covid or WITH Covid
> if Im covid positiv and i die in an car accident they count me as covid-death
> you dont care how they fake this number?
> 
> + the covid tests are very unreliable (even the founder of PCR testing is saying this!
> there are a bunch of false positive results out there (everything exposed and documented)
> you dont care about that either?
> 
> we had scenes of crematorias from italy going viral
> we had scenes of body bags on the streets
> we had scenes of collapsing people on the streets
> ...exposed as fake and stage
> (example: the mass burial in NYC, was busted as fake, now they make the same scenes in India)
> you dont care about that either?
> 
> we had hysterical informations about full hospitals, yet the doctors and nurses had time to record dancing choreographics in hospitals
> it was exposed most hospitals were nearly empty, everything recorded!
> you dont care about that either, right?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, keep posting this videos, especially from such trustworthy sources like BBC
> 
> oh hey, I think they also made fake videos from the alleged Assad chemical attack, they praised the "White Helmets" aka Al Qaida as heroes...
> 
> oh man, you should do better



Let’s say for a second you are right and COVID deaths are “over reported” and tied to anything (ex car accidents). COVID deaths still make up only 1-2% of total cases which is only a magnitude worse than a seasonal flu that can kill up to 75K-100K in the US a year.

So your whole “great reset” theory is a joke. COVID has barely put a dent in the world population. If world powers really wanted to over report Covid deaths then the number of dead would be substantially higher than it is. And many countries are under reporting deaths in order to avoid public criticism of how they are handling the situation. Even in USA, in state of New York they withhold the number of dead in nursing homes from COVID. So you can only imagine what is happening in countries with totalitarian governments or just poor record keeping and recording (India).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> Maps like this have been proven to be worthless many times before.
> Also, considering how well Russia's Sputnik V is performing and it's earning a good reputation worldwide, and Russia is allowing other countries to produce it under license, the market for Iranian vaccines won't be as large as expected.


By considering tha fact that you must vaccinate regularly i doubt we will have enough extra vaccine to sell outside . but we may be get some deal for production outside iran if the vaccine prove to have a good efficacy.
Right now Barkat institute is finishing the third phase of its vaccine and razi institute have a promising vaccine that have finished its first phase and if it be come available will be the most advanced vaccine ever produced in iran . yet that is not enough and pasteur institute have a deal with finlay institute of Cuba to produce their Soberna-02 vaccine and actoverco have a deal with Gamayela to produce sputnick-v vaccine in iran and even yet that is not enough for our internal needs and we have to buy vaccine from russia and also from india and south korea and china under who covax program to meet our needs and yet our armed force also working on a vaccine which is in its phase one tests .
To be honnest i doubr before 2022 we reach a production capacity to be able to export any vaccine and my guess is any vaccine we export will be under covax initiative and we dont make any bilateral deal with other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Israeli perspective (from analysts) on Hezbollah - Iran - missiles etc...

Essentially, this is what they fear the most.

*A 6 front axis of attack UAVs, cruise missiles and ballistic missile capabilities.

Lebanon
Syria
Iraq
Gaza
Yemen
Iran*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

Stryker1982 said:


> Israeli perspective (from analysts) on Hezbollah - Iran - missiles etc...
> 
> Essentially, this is what they fear the most.
> 
> *A 6 front axis of attack UAVs, cruise missiles and ballistic missile capabilities.
> 
> Lebanon
> Syria
> Iraq
> Gaza
> Yemen
> Iran*
> 
> View attachment 739380


they misssied tow front

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iranians should be proud that Iran will be only a handful of countries that will be producing Covid-19 vaccines worldwide. This is a tremendous achievement for a country that is under severe economic sanctions like Iran.

The 60 million Sputnik vaccines from Russia will vaccinate 30 million Iranians by the end of the year. At the same time Iran will have to procure / produce another 52 million doses to get to 70% herd immunity. In the last 15 days the number of people in Iran that have gotten a Covid-19 vaccine has doubled from 400,000 to over 800,000.

It will all depend on whether things go according to plan or not. If they do then by June 20 Iran should be producing up to half a million vaccines a day or 15 million doses a month. In that case, by the end of the year Iranians will have reached herd immunity at 70% or atleast 60% nationwide.

With all the countries requiring vaccines Iran will then have a surplus and there will be some opportunities to supply foreign countries with Iranian made vaccines. AstraZeneca only costs $4 a dose but there's the blood clot issues so its avoided by those that can help it. The Pfizer vaccines cost $20 a dose and Chinese vaccines cost $13+ while Russian Sputnik costs $10. India is in a really terrible situation right now and honestly currently cannot even supply its own people with any vaccines despite previous promises.

Right now a few wealthy nations are hording an excess supply of vaccines and some people speculate that this is so that they can sell the vaccines for profit to poorer nations or use them for political leverage or to boost their own prestige at the very least.

In the end even if Iran is able to supply some friendly nations (Yemen / Syria / Venezuela) and regional nations with some cheap vaccines, it will be a huge morale victory for Iran and its allies. Also a boost to employment and an influx of foreign cash won't hurt either.

I'm guessing that for some less fortunate nations a quantity of vaccines will be given to them as charity for humanitarian causes but at the end of the day even poorer nations have to barter or purchase the rest of the vaccines which they require. I can see the US, UK and others doing this. This might very well be how Iran goes about it as well.



Hack-Hook said:


> By considering tha fact that you must vaccinate regularly i doubt we will have enough extra vaccine to sell outside . but we may be get some deal for production outside iran if the vaccine prove to have a good efficacy.
> Right now Barkat institute is finishing the third phase of its vaccine and razi institute have a promising vaccine that have finished its first phase and if it be come available will be the most advanced vaccine ever produced in iran . yet that is not enough and pasteur institute have a deal with finlay institute of Cuba to produce their Soberna-02 vaccine and actoverco have a deal with Gamayela to produce sputnick-v vaccine in iran and even yet that is not enough for our internal needs and we have to buy vaccine from russia and also from india and south korea and china under who covax program to meet our needs and yet our armed force also working on a vaccine which is in its phase one tests .
> To be honnest i doubr before 2022 we reach a production capacity to be able to export any vaccine and my guess is any vaccine we export will be under covax initiative and we dont make any bilateral deal with other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

I feel sorry for people in India. Modi is now holding mass religious gatherings without masks or physical distancing. It's so sad.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388802710850449408

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

این امید دانا هم دیگه مسخره‌اش رو در آورده
حالا اصلاً ما ۹۳٪‌ هم غنی‌سازی کردیم. چطوری می‌خوایم با غنی‌سازی ۹۳٪ امپراطوری ایران بزرگ رو بسازیم؟

روز به روز داره سطح کارهاش پایین‌تر میاد​


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> To be honnest i doubr before 2022 we reach a production capacity to be able to export any vaccine and my guess is any vaccine we export will be under covax initiative and we dont make any bilateral deal with other countries.


Do you have an update on the factory that was being built for vaccine production...there was an initial photo of its construction in January and have not seen anything related to its completion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran imported 1 million Covid-19 vaccine doses from China on Sunday, in cooperation with the the Iranian Red Crescent. Also more specifics and dates regarding Iranian made vaccines in the article below









Iran imports 1m doses of COVID-19 vaccine from China


TEHRAN – Iran received the largest shipment of coronavirus vaccine, containing 1 million doses, from China on Sunday, IRNA reported.




www.tehrantimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382916902679236609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382916961399578625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382917030559457281
So it turns out that the Chinese Red Cross actually donated 1 million doses to the Iranian Red Crescent which was then delivered to Iranian Health Ministry. This is a rather remarkable feat considering the fact that just yesterday the Chinese already administered over 10 million doses inside China.

In my opinion the Chinese are extending their influence into Iran while also trying to get a piece of the Iranian market. Iran will receive 60 million doses of the Russian Sputnik vaccine by the end of the year. That deal is already in motion.

Regardless it's a good option to have a backup plan and peace of mind, So for example in the case that production and distribution of Iranian vaccines do not go according to schedule, Iran could easily procure a few million extra doses from China anytime to fill in the gap. 

Only time will tell but with the way things are going Iran should have 70% herd immunity by the end of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> Never heard of a 25 year MoU. The way some describe it, it’s a “strategic partnership”. Yet MBS also said the same thing about China a few days ago. Makes you wonder how “strategic” it really is when CHINA is investing everywhere in the Middle East besides Iran in the last 15 years.
> 
> Almost every major Chinese government backed investment (mostly in energy field in Iran fell threw and was replaced by Iranian firms due to non compliance of China similar to India and the infamous port.
> 
> Now some are saying after elections the “deals” will be announced. Next 12 months is key, if no major deals are announced the Chinese once again keep Iran at a distance.


Lol...why are you SO PRESSED about the Iranian "strategic deal" with China???? 

Les start with a basic but key fact here - if you know nothing about the strategic deal, then you cant have a valid opinion of it, because that is based on nothing, because nothing is known about the deal. Thats just basic logic, so skepticism when you know so little about this deal is preemptive and emotional imo.

SECONDLY, this deal is strategic FOR IRAN.....To be frank , i believe you are an hyper -Iran skeptic/critic, and pls i dont say that to insult you, i say that to describe how i see your personality and mentality, based on your opinions and writing on this forum.
FOr your point to makes sense logically, then the Iranian govt either :
1) didnt get anyhting "serious" out of this deal OR
2) The deal is filled with fillings and isnt worth crap really


BUUUUUUUT......for either of the above to be correct, then Iranian govt and Iranian govt officials must've either:

1) Given Iranian sovereign rights away to China, which is close to or is a betrayal of the nation or/and 
2) SIgned a deal that is really worth nothing and is probably detrimental to Iran's long term stability and interests.....

but none of the 2 above are likely- Iranian leaders are not idiots, and i would actually sya they are in a better position that you brother, to make decisions FOR Iran....you are acting like a skeptic but what is the legitimacyt of your argument? have you served in govt before? no you havent...arent you an engineer? lets keep it real.....and open up these comments you make that are more emotional sometimes....Iranian leaders did not betray Iran, Iran signed a winning deal, Iranian power in the middle east keeps going up, Iranian leaders know better than you on whats good for Iran's stability and future - their service of the nation is proof. Just wait until the deal shows its signs... "evidence of absence isnt absence of evidence", i told u this already earlier. cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

Lol all of Israel is fire testing it seems 😂

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388798575514198016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

http://www.taghribnews.com/en/news/501468/iran-announces-production-of-local-covid-19-vaccine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Sina-1 said:


> Lol all of Israel is fire testing it seems 😂
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388798575514198016



could be in retaliation for this









Iran chemical factory catches fire near holy city of Qom


TEHRAN, Iran — A chemical factory near the central city of Qom caught fire Sunday, Iranian media reported, a blaze that injured at least two firefighters.




www.delta-optimist.com





This tic for tac attacking each other tankers and infrastructure is getting childish. Not sure what Israel’s goal is here besides making themselves seem petty and vindictive. It’s hurting their image on the world stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

TheImmortal said:


> Seriously deplorable how rape is not dealt with in that culture. Many women do not come out and say it for fear of death or embarrassment. One shouldn’t defend a country that has strayed so far from God’s creed.


I am speechless at these news. On the one hand the local religions of this land have tremendous reverence for life and entire mother goddess cults give one the impression that rape would be a statistical anomaly AND THEN there are the facts on the ground...
As I type this, I remembered that satee was also practiced for the longest time.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

Another fire in Israel again

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Another fire in Israel again



If Iran does not responds: weeps over no response. I am gonna leave this forum forever. 

If Iran responds: This tit for tat game is childish. I am worried about the image of Israel.
Yawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Reports on rocket attack near Baghdad international airport, where US forces are based Baghdad, Al Anbar Governorate - Iraq news map in English - News from Baghdad, Anbar, Kirkuk, Nineveh, Kurdistan regions - iraq.liveuamap.com


Reports on rocket attack near Baghdad international airport, where US forces are based. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




iraq.liveuamap.com


----------



## sha ah

Time for British to repay Iran with interest









Zaghari-Ratcliffe to be freed after ‘payment of military debt’


US denies Iran TV report of prisoner swap deal involving release of $7bn frozen oil funds




www.irishtimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

@SalarHaqq
باز بشین مثل کبک سرت رو بکن زیر برف و یک طومار چرت و پرت بنویس که نرخ باروری ایران ۲.۱ هست بعد هم آخر سر بگو اثبات کردی. این رو مشاور وزیر بهداشت گفته


اتفاقات اعجاب‌آوری که درباره جمعیت در کشور رخ داده، واقعا قابل قبول نیست که ببینیم و حرف نزنیم؛ چه برای افرادی که مذهبی هستند و چه برای افرادی که قانونمند و حقوق‌دانند و چه برای کسانیکه تخصص دارند و ابراز علم می‌کنند. اکنون *میزان* *باروری کلی در کشور ما حدود ۱.۶ *شده است. یعنی حتما جمعیت افولی است. *رشد جمعیت شش دهم است و به زودی به صفر می‌رسد*​








مشاور وزیر بهداشت: رشد جمعیت در ایران به زودی به صفر می رسد


اتفاقات اعجاب‌آوری که درباره جمعیت در کشور رخ داده، واقعا قابل قبول نیست که ببینیم و حرف نزنیم؛ چه برای افرادی که مذهبی هستند و چه برای افرادی که قانونمند و حقوق‌دانند و چه برای کسانیکه تخصص دارند و ابراز علم می‌کنند. اکنون میزان باروری کلی در کشور ما حدود ۱.۶ شده است. یعنی حتما جمعیت افولی است...




www.entekhab.ir


----------



## Hack-Hook

Arian said:


> @SalarHaqq
> باز بشین مثل کبک سرت رو بکن زیر برف و یک طومار چرت و پرت بنویس که نرخ باروری ایران ۲.۱ هست بعد هم آخر سر بگو اثبات کردی. این رو مشاور وزیر بهداشت گفته
> 
> 
> اتفاقات اعجاب‌آوری که درباره جمعیت در کشور رخ داده، واقعا قابل قبول نیست که ببینیم و حرف نزنیم؛ چه برای افرادی که مذهبی هستند و چه برای افرادی که قانونمند و حقوق‌دانند و چه برای کسانیکه تخصص دارند و ابراز علم می‌کنند. اکنون *میزان* *باروری کلی در کشور ما حدود ۱.۶ *شده است. یعنی حتما جمعیت افولی است. *رشد جمعیت شش دهم است و به زودی به صفر می‌رسد*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مشاور وزیر بهداشت: رشد جمعیت در ایران به زودی به صفر می رسد
> 
> 
> اتفاقات اعجاب‌آوری که درباره جمعیت در کشور رخ داده، واقعا قابل قبول نیست که ببینیم و حرف نزنیم؛ چه برای افرادی که مذهبی هستند و چه برای افرادی که قانونمند و حقوق‌دانند و چه برای کسانیکه تخصص دارند و ابراز علم می‌کنند. اکنون میزان باروری کلی در کشور ما حدود ۱.۶ شده است. یعنی حتما جمعیت افولی است...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir


well as far as I believe growth rate must be between 0 to 1 and more than that is not sustainable


----------



## Arian

Hack-Hook said:


> well as far as I believe growth rate must be between 0 to 1 and more than that is not sustainable


The problem is with the fertility rate which is well-below the replacement level. The population growth rate is obviously correlated to it, but the fertility rate is more intuitive and easier to judge. A fertility rate of 2 is the minimum for children to replace their parents. A fertility rate of 2.1 is suggested to be ideal to account for other factors such as a male-biased sex ratio in most countries (usually the male:female ratio is about 1.05 for most countries).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Arian said:


> The problem is with the fertility rate which is well-below the replacement level. The population growth rate is obviously correlated to it, but the fertility rate is more intuitive and easier to judge. A fertility rate of 2 is the minimum for children to replace their parents. A fertility rate of 2.1 is suggested to be ideal to account for other factors such as a male-biased sex ratio in most countries (usually the male:female ratio is about 1.05 for most countries).



یه نگاه به اطراف بکنین
به رفقای راهنمایی و دبیرستان
وضعیت رشد جمعیت بحرانیه

دخترهای مجرد چهل ساله زیادن
که البته با پز مدرنیته صورتشونو سرخ نگه میدارن ولی از درون جوشانن

باید فکر قوی و پر جرات کرد وگرنه منفی هم میشیم

تعارف نداره
خیلی خطرناکه وضعیت​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

the joke of week

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> یه نگاه به اطراف بکنین
> به رفقای راهنمایی و دبیرستان
> وضعیت رشد جمعیت بحرانیه
> 
> دخترهای مجرد چهل ساله زیادن
> که البته با پز مدرنیته صورتشونو سرخ نگه میدارن ولی از درون جوشانن
> 
> باید فکر قوی و پر جرات کرد وگرنه منفی هم میشیم
> 
> تعارف نداره
> خیلی خطرناکه وضعیت​


حتما شرایط ازدواج فراهم نیست


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> @SalarHaqq
> باز بشین مثل کبک سرت رو بکن زیر برف و یک طومار چرت و پرت بنویس که نرخ باروری ایران ۲.۱ هست بعد هم آخر سر بگو اثبات کردی. این رو مشاور وزیر بهداشت گفته
> 
> 
> اتفاقات اعجاب‌آوری که درباره جمعیت در کشور رخ داده، واقعا قابل قبول نیست که ببینیم و حرف نزنیم؛ چه برای افرادی که مذهبی هستند و چه برای افرادی که قانونمند و حقوق‌دانند و چه برای کسانیکه تخصص دارند و ابراز علم می‌کنند. اکنون *میزان* *باروری کلی در کشور ما حدود ۱.۶ *شده است. یعنی حتما جمعیت افولی است. *رشد جمعیت شش دهم است و به زودی به صفر می‌رسد*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مشاور وزیر بهداشت: رشد جمعیت در ایران به زودی به صفر می رسد
> 
> 
> اتفاقات اعجاب‌آوری که درباره جمعیت در کشور رخ داده، واقعا قابل قبول نیست که ببینیم و حرف نزنیم؛ چه برای افرادی که مذهبی هستند و چه برای افرادی که قانونمند و حقوق‌دانند و چه برای کسانیکه تخصص دارند و ابراز علم می‌کنند. اکنون میزان باروری کلی در کشور ما حدود ۱.۶ شده است. یعنی حتما جمعیت افولی است...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir




Avvalan ke khāheshmand hastam ye nafase 'amigh bekeshid, zirā hich lozumi nabud chenin lahni rā bekār bebarid. Ettefāghan benazar miresad ma'nāye ezhārāte bande rā sad dar sad motevadje nashode bāshid.

Here's what I am and have been saying before:

*1) There is no consensus on demographic and other social and economical statistics in Iran. Different organs and officials publish conflicting figures*, which in and by itself is a huge problem that reflects an improper politicization of statistical surveys.

What this member of the liberal, incompetent if not treasonous Rohani administration has claimed about Iran's fertility rate, should therefore not necessarily be taken as gospel.

*2) But even if we assume he is right with his near 1.6 fertility rate figure* - it is still *false to claim that this is due to the Islamic Republic trying to uphold Tradition or implementing sharia law*. It is just as *erroneous to assume that secularization of governance and law will lead to a reversal *of this demographic trend.

A country such as *Turkey*, which you cited as a counter-example, and which indeed is a secular state that does not apply sharia law, *is not doing any better than Islamic Iran in terms of its fertility rate*. Turkey too has a fertility rate lower than 2.1, in other words generational replacement is jeopardized in Turkey as well.

Here is evidence from a Turkish news service: https://www.trtworld.com/turkey/turkey-s-fertility-rate-outpaces-27-eu-member-states-45274

In 2019, *Turkey's fertility rate was of 1.88 only. And that even made Turkey a leader in Europe, since it outpaced all of the 27 EU member states with such a weak and insufficient figure. *

I hope you realize what this means. It* simply means that if you suppress sharia law and move towards secularization of the state and politics, and if you marginalize religious education* and public discourse in Iran,* you will not solve Iran's fertility rate problem*, and in fact you'll make it even worse. As a matter of fact, when the application of sharia law was strictest in modern day Iran, i. e. during the 1980's, Iran also had one of the highest fertility rates in the world.

*3) The two actual reasons behind Iran's demographic issues are the following: 

- Liberal propaganda and social engineering beamed into Iran around the clock by foreign Farsi-language media owned by the Iranian nation's existential enemies (zionist regime, USA and its NATO allies including the EU regimes, Haifan Bahai organization, international globalist and zionist oligarchy), both through satellite TV and the internet. *This encourages Iranians to adopt western decadent lifestyles which are not conducive to a cohesive family life nor to natality, and to disregard their civilizational values (whether Islamic or pre-Islamic) necessary for a healthy and sustained demographic self-preservation.

*- Modernization and urbanization of society. This includes increased participation of women in public and economic life, which the Islamic Republic not only did not oppose, but actively encouraged and promoted, as we all know. When some 60% of university students are females, and when more and more Iranian women are active on the job market instead of fulfilling their traditional duties, we need to take a step back, pause a little bit and reflect deeply. Modernization and so-called "enhancement of the role of women" are all fine and dandy, but not when they come at the price of the nation's survival. 

And no, you will not find a counter-example anywhere of a society that trod his path of "modernity" without encountering demographic ageing issues, be it in the west - which is the most affected of all, or in relatively developed Muslim countries such as Turkey or Malaysia. 

4) I never ever claimed this is not a serious, urgent, pressing challenge and even a threat to Iran's survival as a nation and civilization.* So please don't suggest I was trying to deny or cover it up. On the contrary, there is a comment of mine on this forum where I labeled the demographic question a "ticking time bomb" for Iran. My issue is with your analysis of the reasons which led to this situation, as well as with the proposed solutions stemming from said analysis. And above I showed why. More modernism, more liberalism or a move towards secularism are* not the solution*. They would doubtlessly be a recipe for complete disaster and for national mass suicide.

*There's only one solution, and Iranian authorities better enact it before it's too late: classical family support measures by the government, subsidies and other advantages for married couples with more than two children, in addition to appropriate and intensive national information campaigns plus social counter-engineering*. Va salām shod tamām.

On a sidenote: the revolutionary forces in Iran are weak at social engineering. They are proficient and often outright excel at managing preexisting and evolving social circumstances at a grassroots level - something shahid Soleimani famously referred to as "turning threats into opportunities". But they have hardly ever engaged in proper social engineering, perhaps due to their lofty ethical standards, given that social engineering largely consists in modifying behavior durably and independently of the will of those subjected to it, and even against their will if necessary, as if conducting a laboratory experiment on them. One can also understand why mo'mens might be reluctant to engage in a domain which might be interpreted as something that God only ought to have a monopoly on (but this might be debatable from a theological viewpoint). As far as the liberal fifth column is concerned, it too lacks the means to conduct proper social engineering. However, contrary to the revolutionary factions, the liberals act as second grade relays of social engineering endeavours carried through from abroad by Iran's existential enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> حتما شرایط ازدواج فراهم نیست



خیلی هاشون از من و شما پولدارترن

البته ترس از طلاق و مهریه و نبود کیس مناسب و سخت پسند بودن و علاقه به پوووز زنی در امر ازدواج هم جزو سختی های ازدواجه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


> ā


How do get that mark? I always use aa and the words sometimes look funky when typing finglish.


----------



## SalarHaqq

WudangMaster said:


> How do get that mark? I always use aa and the words sometimes look funky when typing finglish.



That grapheme is called "macron" (used among others in transliteration of Japanese). Search for "A macron" on a search engine or on Wikipedia, find a lower case a-letter with macron, copy it into the cache and then paste where needed.

Here for instance: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ā

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> Avvalan ke khāheshmand hastam ye nafase 'amigh bekeshid, zirā hich lozumi nabud chenin lahni rā bekār bebarid. Ettefāghan benazar miresad ma'nāye ezhārāte bande rā sad dar sad motevadje nashode bāshid.
> 
> Here's what I am and have been saying before:
> 
> *1) There is no consensus on demographic and other social, demographic and economical statistics in Iran. Different organs and officials publish conflicting figures*, which in and by itself is a huge issue that reflects an improper politicization of statistical surveys.
> 
> What this member of the liberal, incompetent if not treasonous Rohani administration has claimed about Iran's fertility rate, should therefore not necessarily be taken as gospel.
> 
> *2) But even if we assume he is right with his 1.6 fertility rate figure* - it is still completely* false to claim that this is due to the Islamic Republic trying to uphold Tradition or implementing sharia law*. It is just as *erroneous to assume that secularization of governance and law will lead to a reversal *of this demographic trend.
> 
> A country such as *Turkey*, which you cited as a counter-example, and which indeed is a secular state that does not apply sharia law, *is not doing any better than Islamic Iran in terms of its fertility rate*. Turkey too has a fertility rate lower than 2.1, i.e. generational replacement is jeopardized in Turkey as well!
> 
> Here is evidence from a Turkish news service: https://www.trtworld.com/turkey/turkey-s-fertility-rate-outpaces-27-eu-member-states-45274
> 
> In 2019, *Turkey's fertility rate was of 1.88 only. And that even made Turkey a leader in Europe, since it outpaced all of the 27 EU member states with such a weak and insufficient figure.*
> 
> I hope you realize what this means. It* simply means that if you suppress sharia law and move towards secularization of the state and politics*, and if you marginalize religious education and public discourse in Iran,* you will not solve Iran's low fertility rate problem*, and in fact you'll make it even worse!
> 
> *3) The two actual reasons behind Iran's acute demographic problem are the following:
> 
> - Liberal propaganda and social engineering beamed into Iran around the clock by foreign Farsi-language media funded by the Iranian nation's existential enemies (zionist regime, USA and its NATO allies including the EU regimes, Haifan Bahai organization and international globalist and zionist oligarchy), both on satellite TV and on the internet. *This encourages Iranians to adopt western decadent lifestyles which are not conducive to a cohesive family life and to natality.
> 
> *- Modernization and urbanization of the society. That includes increased participation of women in public and economic life, which the Islamic Republic not only did not oppose, but actively encouraged and promoted, as we all know. When over 50% of university students are females, and when more and more Iranian women are active on the job market instead of fulfilling their traditional roles, we need to take a step back, pause a little bit and reflect deeply. Modernization and so-called "enhancement of the role of women" are all fine and dandy, but not when they come at the price of the nation's survival.
> 
> And no, you will not find a counter-example anywhere in the world of a society that trod his path of "modernity" and did not encounter demographic ageing issues, be it in the west - which is the most affected of all, or in relatively developed Muslim countries such as Turkey or Malaysia.
> 
> 4) I never ever claimed this is not a serious, urgent, pressing, existential challenge and even a threat to Iran's survival as a nation and civilization.* So please don't suggest I was trying to deny or cover it up. On the contrary, there is a comment of mine somewhere where I labeled the demographic question as a "ticking time bomb" for Iran. My issue is with your analysis of the reasons that led to this situation, as well as with the proposed solutions that stem from any such analysis. And above I *proved* why. More modernism, more liberalism or a move towards secularism are* not the solution*. In fact they would be a recipe for total disaster and for national mass suicide.
> 
> *There's only one solution, and Iranian authorities better enact it before it's too late: classical family support measures by the government, subsidies and other advantages for married couples with more than two children, in addition to appropriate and intensive national information campaigns and social counter-engineering.* Va salām shod tamām.


دقیقاً همونی شد که گفتم. گفتم الان میای یه طومار چیزهای بی‌ربط می‌نویسی

گفته بودی که آمار ایران بالاتر از کشورهای منطقه و اروپایی هست و حتی گزارشی که از مشرق نیوز برات فرستاده بودم که رهبر به وزارت بهداشت توپیده بود رو زیر سئوال بردی گفتی درست نیست. نرخ باروری ۱.۶ یعنی در حد کشورهای شمال اروپا و اروپای غربی. حتی پایین‌تر از کشورهایی مثل فرانسه و سوئد و دانمارک و در حد کشوری مثل آلمان

با دو تفاوت خیلی عمده البته. یکی اینکه این کشورهای اروپایی تمام توسعه یافته هستن ولی ما هنوز در حال توسعه هستیم و دو اینکه این کشورهای اروپایی که نرخ باروری پایین دارن لااقل نرخ مهاجرت بالا دارن که باعث می‌شه نیروی انسانی تأمین بشه اما در ایران نرخ مهاجرت هم سالهاست به سمت شدید منفی شدن رفته، حتی با وجود مهاجرین افغان که حتی خوندن و نوشتن هم بلد نیستن. نخبگان علمی و ورزشی و اقتصادی (به جز شارلاتان‌های وابسته به نظام که اختلاس‌های چندهزار میلیاردی می‌کنند) رو داریم می‌دیم به کشورهای دیگه و جاش مهاجرینی رو می‌گیریم که حتی خوندن و نوشتن هم بلد نیستن بیشترشون و برخیشون اصلاً با فرهنگ‌های متضاد با ما هستن مثل پشتون‌ها

یعنی به نوعی داریم گند می‌زنیم به خزانه ژنتیکی کشور و ارزش‌های جامعه. آدم‌های باهوش، قد بلند و ورزشکار و پولدار و کارآفرین رو می‌ذاریم از ایران خارج بشن و بعد بهشون فحش می‌دیم که شما وطن فروشین و ... و جاش افرادی میان که حتی از متوسط جامعه ایران هم پایین‌تر هستند و برخیشون ته دلشون ایرانی‌ها رو کافر می‌دونند

خود این آمار حرف تو رو نقض می‌کنه. اگر قرار بود شریعت اسلام باعث جلوگیری از پایین اومدن نرخ باروری بشه که آمار ایران به عنوان تنها کشوری که داره شریعت اسلام رو واقعاً پیاده می‌کنه این شکلی نبود. بیشترین نرخ باروری تو کشورهای آفریقایی هست که بیشترشون مسلمون هم نیستن. خیلی‌هاشون هنوز قبایلی دارن که مردم توش لخت هستن ولی نرخ باروریشون چندبرابر کشورهای دیگه هست

ترکیه که سکولار هست نرخ باروری بیشتری از ما داره که نزدیک ۲ هست. تقریباً همه کشورهای هم فرهنگ ما تو منطقه که مثل ما مذهب رو تو حلق ملت نمی‌کنند نرخ باروری بیشتری از ما دارن. لبنانی که مردمش یکی از سکولارترین مردمان منطقه هستن نرخ باروریشون بالای ۲ هست. سوریه که هم سکولار هستند هم جنگ زده هستند نرخ باروریشون ۲.۷ هست. عراق ۳.۵ هست و آذربایجان شوروی ۲ هست و تقریباً هر کشوری که کنار دست ما نگاه کنی همین وضعیت هست و فقط مایی که از دید تو بهترین کشور جهان هستیم در منطقه شدیدترین مشکلات دموگرافیک رو داریم​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> گفته بودی که آمار ایران بالاتر از کشورهای منطقه و اروپایی هست و حتی گزارشی که از مشرق نیوز برات فرستاده بودم که رهبر به وزارت بهداشت توپیده بود رو زیر سئوال بردی گفتی درست نیست. نرخ باروری ۱.۶ یعنی در حد کشورهای شمال اروپا و اروپای غربی. حتی پایین‌تر از کشورهایی مثل فرانسه و سوئد و دانمارک و در حد کشوری مثل آلمان​



The fact that there are conflicting statistics about Iran and that none of us has the means to verify which figure is accurate, is not unrelated to the discussion.

Germany's fertility rate was of 1.596 births per woman in 2020, so Iran is not doing worse than them. Also, birthrates in western Europe tend to be artificially bloated by mass immigration from developing nations.




> با دو تفاوت خیلی عمده البته. یکی اینکه این کشورهای اروپایی تمام توسعه یافته هستن ولی ما هنوز در حال توسعه هستیم و دو اینکه این کشورهای اروپایی که نرخ باروری پایین دارن لااقل نرخ مهاجرت بالا دارن که باعث می‌شه نیروی انسانی تأمین بشه اما در ایران نرخ مهاجرت هم سالهاست به سمت شدید منفی شدن رفته، حتی با وجود مهاجرین افغان که حتی خوندن و نوشتن هم بلد نیستن



I mentioned Turkey's fertility rate of a mere 1.88. Turkey's HDI is hardly superior to Iran's while its fertility rate is very close if not inferior (since none of us knows which figure given for Iran is the correct one). So, one cannot say that only the most developed countries experience demographic transition.

The same example of Turkey proves that secularization isn't a solution to the issue. Hence, there are no grounds to single out the Islamic Repunlic or to blame its theocratic nature for Iran's current fertility rate. Doing so wouldn't be scientific at all. Not least because when sharia law used to be implemented in the strictest way, that is during the 1980's - as opposed to nowadays, Iran's fertility rate was one of the most elevated on earth.




> نخبگان علمی و ورزشی و اقتصادی (به جز شارلاتان‌های وابسته به نظام که اختلاس‌های چندهزار میلیاردی می‌کنند) رو داریم می‌دیم به کشورهای دیگه و جاش مهاجرینی رو می‌گیریم که حتی خوندن و نوشتن هم بلد نیستن بیشترشون و برخیشون اصلاً با فرهنگ‌های متضاد با ما هستن مثل پشتون‌ها


The so-called brain drain supposedly affecting Iran is vastly exaggerated in popular representations.

Considering the quantity of highly qualified personnel that the national economy of Iran is able to absorb, the fact is that Iran's universities are producing a surplus of graduates, therefore emigration of some is a necessity even.

A second fact is that in reality and contrary to the anti-IR propaganda peddled by media and gossip left and right, Iran has a pretty low rate of emigration. Iranian overseas communities are not particularly numerous in international comparison. A country such as south Korea (known as the "suicide capital of the world"), whose average education level is superior to Iran's, has a significantly higher proportion of nationals living abroad compared to Iran. And those south Korean emigrants are anything but under-educated.

Also, thank God Iran is not a destination for mass immigration, and luckily the only large group of permanent immigrant residents (i. e. Afghans) are linguistically and culturally speaking almost identical to the locals. Erosion of national identity and of local specificity are a consequence of mass immigration from culturally alien spots, as can be observed everywhere in western Europe. Definitely not something an Iranian patriot should long for.

As for the Afghan immigrants, they are filling a relative void on the job market, by taking care of tasks less and less Iranians are willing to carry out.

Last but not least, let us not underestimate the power of the Persian-language media funded by Iran's foreign enemies, and well as their ability to brainwash educated Iranians into idealizing the west while looking down on their own country in a completely unjustified manner. I said it before, the sheer magnitude and perfidy of the anti-IR propaganda machine put in place by NATO regimes and the globalist oligarchy, is unprecedented in human history. Once again, take that factor out of the equation and the number of educated Iranians willing to leave their country will suddenly decrease in a sharp and sudden manner.



> یعنی به نوعی داریم گند می‌زنیم به خزانه ژنتیکی کشور و ارزش‌های جامعه. آدم‌های باهوش، قد بلند و ورزشکار و پولدار و کارآفرین رو می‌ذاریم از ایران خارج بشن و بعد بهشون فحش می‌دیم که شما وطن فروشین و ... و جاش افرادی میان که حتی از متوسط جامعه ایران هم پایین‌تر هستند و برخیشون ته دلشون ایرانی‌ها رو کافر می‌دونند


We are not causing this. Our enemies are for the most part, with their incessant propaganda and social engineering, whose considerable effects cannot be understated.

Even so, for a developing country Iran is doing well in the stated areas. Lots of developed, industrialized nations are worse off than Iran when it comes to emigration, brain drain, and so on.

As for "tall people", I'm not sure whether this is serious...? The token number of athletes leaving Iran after being brainwashed by western and zionist propaganda, are not going to affect the average height of Iranians. Never mind the fact that athletes aren't necessarily tall. Lots of spite for the Islamic Republic can be sensed in the above quoted words, and it seems this spite can at times lead to outlandish claims.




> خود این آمار حرف تو رو نقض می‌کنه. اگر قرار بود شریعت اسلام باعث جلوگیری از پایین اومدن نرخ باروری بشه که آمار ایران به عنوان تنها کشوری که داره شریعت اسلام رو واقعاً پیاده می‌کنه این شکلی نبود. بیشترین نرخ باروری تو کشورهای آفریقایی هست که بیشترشون مسلمون هم نیستن. خیلی‌هاشون هنوز قبایلی دارن که مردم توش لخت هستن ولی نرخ باروریشون چندبرابر کشورهای دیگه هست


I didn't claim sharia law guarantees high fertility rates. All I pointed to, and my point stands, is that sharia law is not the cause for the decrease in birthrates. The comparison with Turkey provides undeniable proof of this. Turkey too has seen its fertility rate decrease continuously, so much so that it has now fallen below the 2.1 limit necessary for generational renewal.

Then again, one of the main factors I highlighted is being ignored, and that is the incomparably massive amount of propaganda and social engineering Iranians are subjected to, as opposed to Turks or others.

So yes, if it takes such a humongous propaganda campaign to push down Iran's fertility rate, then theocracy is arguably quite the barrier against undesirable demographic recession. What remains to be done now is to neutralize the enemy's soft war, and to implement adequate countermeasures such as the ones I alluded to before.




> ترکیه که سکولار هست نرخ باروری بیشتری از ما داره.


We're discussing whether the replacement of generations is ensured or not. And with a fertility rate of 1.88, secular Turkey is visibly failing in this department.

Furthermore the Turkish population are not being subjected to the kind of propaganda campaign Iranians are suffering from. Because their regime is secular already - it ensures demographic decay all by itself, by virtue if its nature. No gazillion anti-regime sites or social media accounts are required for Turkey, nor dozens of BBC / Manoto type satellite broadcasters.




> لبنانی که مردمش یکی از سکولارترین مردمان منطقه هستن نرخ باروریشون بالای ۲ هست. سوریه که هم سکولار هستند هم جنگ زده هستند نرخ باروریشون ۲.۷ هست. عراق ۳.۵ هست و آذربایجان شوروی ۲ هست و تقریباً هر کشوری که کنار دست ما نگاه کنی همین وضعیت هست



Being at war does not necessarily hamper birthrates. When Islamic Iran was itself in an armed conflict between 1980 and 1988, it also registered extremely elevated fertility rates. So this does not invalidate my point.

The mentioned countries for the most part are not as developed as Iran. With social development, with urbanization, with modernization comes decrease in birthrates.

And, none of their populations is exposed to the type of massive, omnipresent liberal propaganda, psy-ops and social engineering endeavour which Iranians are suffering from, propaganda which takes aim at the nuclear family structure and at traditional values and lifestyles, inoculates unrealistically bleak future perspectives and thereby mechanically lowers people's incentive and motivation for procreation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Do we have a Scottish member? I want to evaluate my favorite candidates!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> The fact that there are conflicting statistics in Iran as opposed to other countries, and that none of us here has the means to verify which figure is accurate, isn't unrelated to the discussion.
> 
> Germany's fertility rate was of 1.596 births per woman in 2020, so Iran is definitely not doing worse than them. Also, birthrates in western Europe tend to be artificially bloated by mass immigration from developing nations with higher rates.
> 
> I mentioned Turkey's fertility rate of a mere 1.88. Turkey's HDI is hardly superior to Iran's, and its fertility rate is comparable, if not inferior (since none of us knows which figure given for Iran is the correct one). So one can't say that only the most developed countries on earth experience demographic transition.
> 
> Secularization is not a solution to this issue, as proven by the example of Turkey.
> 
> Therefore, there are no grounds to single out Islamic Iran and blame its theocratic nature for Iran's current fertility rate. Doing so wouldn't be scientific. Not least because when sharia law used to be implemented in the strictest way, that is during the 1980's and as opposed to nowadays, Iran's fertility rate was one of the most elevated on earth.
> ​The so-called brain drain affecting Iran is vastly exaggerated in popular representations.
> 
> Considering the quantity of elites which the national economy of Iran is able to absorb, the fact is that Iran's universities produce a surplus of graduates, so emigration of some is even a necessity.
> 
> A second fact is that in reality and contrary to the anti-IR propaganda peddled everywhere, Iran has a pretty low emigration rate. A country such as south Korea (the "suicide capital of the world"), whose average education level is superior to Iran's, has a significantly higher proportion of nationals living abroad compared to Iran. And those south Korean emigrants are nowhere under-educated.
> 
> Also, thank God Iran is not a destination for mass immigration, and luckily the only large group of permanent immigrant residents (i. e. Afghans) are linguistically- and culturally-speaking almost identical to the locals. Erosion of national identity and of local specificity are a consequence of mass immigration from culturally alien spots, as can be observed everywhere in western Europe. Definitely not something an Iranian patriot should long for.
> 
> As for the Afghan immigrants, they are filling a relative void on the job market, by taking care of tasks less and less Iranians are willing to carry out.
> 
> Last but not least, let us not underestimate the power of the Persian-language media funded by Iran's enemies and their ability to brainwash educated Iranians into idealizing the west while looking down on their own country in a completely unjustified manner. I said it before, the sheer magnitude and perfidy of the anti-IR propaganda machine put in place by NATO regimes and the globalist oligarchy, is unprecedented in human history. Once again, take that factor out of the equation and the number of educated Iranians willing to leave their country will suddenly decrease in a sharp and sudden manner.
> ​We are not causing this. Our enemies are for the most part, with their incessant propaganda and social engineering, whose considerable effects cannot be understated.
> 
> Even so, for a developing country Iran is doing quite well in the stated areas. Even lots of developed, industrialized nations are worse off than Iran when it comes to emigration, brain drain, and so on.
> 
> As for "tall people", I'm not sure whether this is serious...? The token number of athletes who leave Iran under the influence of western and zionist propaganda, are not going to affect the average height of Iranians. Never mind the fact that athletes aren't necessarily tall. I can sense lots of spite for the Islamic Republic in the above quoted words, and it seems this spite can sometimes lead to outlandish claims.
> ​I didn't claim sharia law guarantees high fertility rates. All I pointed to, and will gladly repeat, is that sharia law is not the cause for the decrease in birthrates. The comparison with Turkey is uncontested proof of this. Turkey too has seen its fertility rate decrease continuously, and it has now fallen below the 2.1 limit necessary for generational renewal.
> 
> Then again, you are failing to take into account one of the main factors I highlighted, and that is the incomparably massive amount of propaganda and social engineering Iranians are subjected to, as opposed to Turks or others.
> 
> So yes, if it takes such a humongous propaganda campaign promoting liberal values to push down Iran's fertility rate, then theocracy is arguably quite the barrier against undesirable demographic recession indeed. What remains to be done now is to neutralize the enemy's soft war, and to implement case-specific countermeasures such as the ones I alluded to before.
> ​We're discussing whether the replacement of generations is ensured or not. And with a fertility rate of 1.88, secular Turkey is visibly failing in this department.
> 
> Furthermore the Turkish population are not being subjected to the kind of propaganda campaign Iranians are suffering from. Because their regime is secular already - it ensures demographic decay all by itself, by virtue if its nature. No gazillion anti-regime internet sites or social media accounts are required for Turkey, nor dozens of BBC / Manoto type of satellite broadcasters.
> 
> When Islamic Iran itself was at war between 1980 and 1988, it also registered extremely elevated fertility rates. So this is not invalidating my point.
> 
> The mentioned countries are for the most part not as developed as Iran. With social development, with urbanization, with modernization comes decrease in birthrates.
> 
> And none of their populations is exposed to the type of massive, omnipresent liberal propaganda and social engineering endeavor which Iranians are suffering from, propaganda which takes aim at the nuclear family structure and at traditional values and lifestyles, inoculates unrealistically bleak future perspectives and depression, and thereby lowers fertility.


با عرض شرمندگی، دوباره یه طومار حرف‌هایی نوشتی که بخش زیادیش رو خودت هم می‌دونی که غیرصادقانه هستند

نرخ باروری ترکیه تو سال ۲۰۲۰ دقیقاً ۲.۰۴۶ بوده. با اعشارش گفتم چون مثل اینکه چند هزارم برات خیلی مهم هست. برگشتی می‌گی آلمان اوضاعش بهتر از ما نیست چون نرخش ۴ هزارم از ما کمتر هست! من گفتم اوضاع ایران شبیه آلمان هست که حرف درستی هم هست چون ۱.۶ با ۱.۵۹۶ فرق معنی‌داری نداره. وقتی سوئد و دانمارک و فرانسه وضعیتشون از ایران بهتر هست باید نشست گریه کرد

زمان جنگ ایران و عراق نرخ باروری ایران به دلیل فرهنگ اون دوره بالا بود و با سپری شدن زمان نرخ باروری در ایران و منطقه پایین اومده، بالا بودن نرخ به خاطر جنگ نبوده و حتی در سالهای پایانی دهه ۸۰ میلادی و شروع دهه ۹۰ میلادی نرخ پایین‌تر از زمان پیش از انقلاب بوده. زمان شاه نرخ باروری ایران بالای ۵ بود و حتی یک دوره‌ای نزدیک ۷ بود. که یک بار دیگه اثبات می‌کنه که شریعت اسلام هیچ ربطی به نرخ باروری نداره

مثال ترکیه دقیقاً اثبات می‌کنه که سکولار بودن هیچ ربطی به کاهش نرخ باروری نداره که شما اینطوری داشتی القاء می‌کردی. مثال سوریه، لبنان، عراق و بقیه هم همینطور. مثال ایران زمان شاه هم همینطور

در مورد قد افراد و ضریب هوشی، اگه به علم ژنتیک اعتقاد داشته باشی می‌دونی که بخش زیادی از قد افراد و ضریب هوشی ارثی هست. یک فرد ورزشکار هم باید تمرین بکنه، هم باید تغذیه مناسب داشته باشه و هم از همه مهمتر ژنتیک مناسب برای حرفه‌اش داشته باشه. وقتی خزانه ژنتیکی از چنین افرادی خالی بشه قطعاً تو نسل‌های بعد تاثیرگذار هست. تو همین چند سال گذشته خیلی از ورزشکارهای تیم‌های ملی ما مهاجرت کردن. مهم نیست که اون ور به سرنوشت خوبی دچار بشن یا نه، مهم این هست که مهاجرت افراد نخبه آسیب به خزانه ژنتیکی ما هست. بعد واقعاً جدی می‌گی که ورزشکارها قد بلند نیستند؟ اکثر ورزشکارها بالای ۱۸۰ سانت هستند. همون کیمیا علیزاده که تازه دختر هم هست ۱۸۶ سانت هست

بعد میون اون همه چیز چسبیدی به قد فقط؟ می‌دونی خروج این همه ثروت و کارآفرین از اقتصاد ایران یعنی چی؟ می‌دونی ایرانی‌های پولداری که از ایران به آمریکای شمالی یا کشورهایی مثل دوبی و اینها مهاجرت کردن چند تریلیون دلار ثروت دارن؟ حدوداً ۲ تریلیون دلار ثروت ایرانی‌های خارج از ایران هست. سرانه‌اش برای جمعیت ایران می‌شه حدود نفری ۲۵ هزار دلار. ۹۹٪ این افراد حتی حاضر نیستند ۱ دلار تو کشورشون سرمایه‌گذاری کنند به خاطر شرایطی که ایجاد کردین. یه نگاه به هیأت علمی‌های دانشگاه‌های آمریکای شمالی و اروپای غربی نشون می‌ده چقدر دانشمند رو از دست دادیم

در مورد اینکه آیا ایران فرار مغزها داره یا نه، یک نگاه خیلی کلی به کشورهای آمریکای شمالی که پذیرای میلیون‌ها ایرانی تحصیل کرده هستند پاسخ همه چیز رو می‌ده. کانادا و آمریکا روی هم دیگه بالای ۱.۵ میلیون مهاجر ایرانی دارن که خیلی هاشون فوق لیسانس به بالا هستند با نمرات خوب دانشگاهی از دانشگاه‌های برتر کشور. حتی آمارهایی که در سالهای مختلف توسط ارگان‌های دولتی مانند وزارت علوم، معاونت پژوهشی ریاست جمهوری و دیگران داده شده نشون می‌ده که بخش قابل توجهی از افرادی که از ایران مهاجرت کردن دارای مدارک بالای دانشگاهی از بهترین دانشگاه‌های ایران بودن

ایران مقصد مهاجرت نیست؟ ۴ میلیون افغان و پاکستانی و عراقی رو داریم میزبانی می‌کنیم. کم هست؟‌ ایران مقصد مهاجرت آدم حسابی‌ها نیست، مقصد مهاجرت مهاجرین بدبخت و جنگ زده هست فقط. دوباره برات تکرار می‌کنم برادر عزیز. داریم یک سری از افراد شایسته رو می‌فرستیم خارج از کشور که دیگه بر نمی‌گردن، جاش دلمون خوش هست به چهارتا مهاجر افغان که از بدشانسی روزگار مجبور به مهاجرت شدن و اکثرشون بر عکس این که می‌گی با فرهنگ ما اصلاً سازگار نیستند. نیمی از افغانستان شبیه ما هستند، نیم دیگه‌اش هیچ شباهتی به ما ندارن و حتی از ما بدشون هم میاد. یک نگاه به روابط ما با افغانستان در طول تاریخ بکنی بد نیست

و در پایان بگم که روز به روز در جنگ با پروپاگاندای صهیونیستی بیشتر داریم شکست می‌خوریم. پروپاگاندای صهیونیستی رو با پافشاری رو اندیشه‌های تک بعدی خرافی نمی‌شه خنثی کرد. هر چقدر در این ۴۲ سال تونستین خنثی کنید، در آینده هم می‌تونید. دهه به دهه نسل ایران ضد اسلام‌تر شده!‌ منتهی مشکل اینجاست که زنگ خطر بحران دموگرافی ۱۰ سال هست که به صدا در اومده و سالهای آخری هست که فرصت جبران داریم وگرنه تا حداکثر یک دهه دیگه پنجره جمعیتی بسته می‌شه. تا شما بخوای پروپاگاندا رو خنثی کنی کار از کار گذشته. همون امید دانا که سنگش رو به سینه می‌زنی دلیل موفقیت‌اش فاصله گرفتن از تفکرات خرافی شما هست وگرنه یک پنجم مخاطبین‌اش رو هم نداشت​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arian said:


> با عرض شرمندگی، دوباره یه طومار حرف‌هایی نوشتی که بخش زیادیش رو خودت هم می‌دونی که غیرصادقانه هستند



I entirely based myself upon verifiable facts, therefore I don't see what was dishonest about my demonstration.




> نرخ باروری ترکیه تو سال ۲۰۲۰ دقیقاً ۲.۰۴۶ بوده. با اعشارش گفتم چون مثل اینکه چند هزارم برات خیلی مهم هست



In 2019, it amounted to 1.88. Here is proof from a Turkish source: https://www.trtworld.com/turkey/turkey-s-fertility-rate-outpaces-27-eu-member-states-45274 . So I did not make this up. The figure you cited for 2020 also appears to be inferior to 2.1. And, one might add, the 4 million recently arrived Syrians, a population with very high birthrates, certainly contribute to an increase.

The bottom line is that Turkey, for quite some time, has been failing to achieve replacement level fertility rates. Like it or not, Turkey is faced with a demographic ageing issue. If you were / are unaware of this, I'd invite you to do some additional research. It's being publicly discussed by journalists and scholars for quite a few years now.

Here just a hanfdul of sources (mostly Turkish, both pro-Islamist and pro-secularist):

*Aging population continues to rise in once-young Turkey*








Aging population continues to rise in once-young Turkey


Turkey ranks 66th among 167 countries with a high elderly population as the inevitable aging phenomenon continues to grip the country. The latest official...




www.dailysabah.com





*Turkey's population is ageing and the fertility rate is falling — report*








Turkey's population is ageing and the fertility rate is falling — report


According to data released by the Turkish Statistical Institute (TUIK), fertility rates in Turkey have fallen below the replacement rate, while legal-age child marriages have declined.




www.trtworld.com





*Reeling from COVID-19 slump, Turkey's demographic challenges loom large*








Reeling from COVID-19 slump, Turkey's demographic challenges loom large


As part of his nationalistic agenda, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has been encouraging families to have at least three children, but soaring brain drain and falling birth rates stand as major predicaments in front of his ambitions.




www.al-monitor.com





*Turkey’s fertility rates remain far below replacement levels *








Turkey’s fertility rates remain far below replacement levels


The fertility rate in Turkey last year remained below the standard replacement level for a population, which is 2.1%, signaling that the aging trend will...




www.dailysabah.com





*Turkey sees sharp drop in fertility rate to near Swedish level*








Turkey sees sharp drop in fertility rate to near Swedish level


Turkey’s revised average rate of births shows that as of 2019 the fertility rate dropped sharply from 2.069 babies per woman to 1.88, Guven Sak, a ...




www.intellinews.com





*Turkey's waning fertility threatens Erdoğan's vision of strength*








Turkey's waning fertility threatens Erdoğan's vision of strength


The president has been urging women to have three babies each, as his divided country faces a very European problem




www.theguardian.com





*The demographic transformation of Turkey *








The demographic transformation of Turkey


Turkey is passing through a phase that all developed countries have passed through. The demographic transformation of the country is partially due to the...




www.dailysabah.com





*Turkey faces aging population as fertility rate declines *
https://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkey-faces-aging-population-as-fertility-rate-declines---99203

Frankly, there's no way one could deny or relativize the established factual reality pertaining to secular Turkey's demographic crisis.




> . برگشتی می‌گی آلمان اوضاعش بهتر از ما نیست چون نرخش ۴ هزارم از ما کمتر هست! من گفتم اوضاع ایران شبیه آلمان هست که حرف درستی هم هست چون ۱.۶ با ۱.۵۹۶ فرق معنی‌داری نداره. وقتی سوئد و دانمارک و فرانسه وضعیتشون از ایران بهتر هست باید نشست گریه کرد



Not owing to their native populations' habits, but due to significant immigration from developing countries with strong fertility rates. Thanks to Somalis, Iraqis, Kurdish Turks and Kurdish Iraqis, Syrians, Algerians, Moroccans, etc. Natives of Europe have far lower fertility rates than the immigrants, due the consequences of modernity as well as liberal and secularist rule since generations.

Influx of immigrants that incidentally is undermining those western European states' original national character and is preparing them for dissolution into the messianist "world government" which globalist and zionist oligarchs are aiming for.

Besides, this again does not prove the existence of a correlation between theocratic system of governance and low birthrates. Given that comparable states with a secular system of governance, such as Turkey, are experiencing demographic crisis too. The latter observation rests on plain, simple logic, and shouldn't be very hard to admit. I would recommend not to systematically relate any of Iran's shortcomings to what you may subjectively dislike about the IR (namely its religious dimension), even if there's no causal justification for resorting to such inferences.




> زمان جنگ ایران و عراق نرخ باروری ایران به دلیل فرهنگ اون دوره بالا بود و با سپری شدن زمان نرخ باروری در ایران و منطقه پایین اومده، بالا بودن نرخ به خاطر جنگ نبوده و حتی در سالهای پایانی دهه ۸۰ میلادی و شروع دهه ۹۰ میلادی نرخ پایین‌تر از زمان پیش از انقلاب بوده. زمان شاه نرخ باروری ایران بالای ۵ بود و حتی یک دوره‌ای نزدیک ۷ بود.



Well, you had thought it necessary to specify that Syria is a war-torn country, as if to suggest that therefore Syria ought to have a lower fertility rate. I only set straight the fact that being at war does not necessarily lead to low birthrates, that's all. I did not make the opposite claim that war always increases fertility rates.

As for the comparison with the shah regime:







From 1950 to 1979, i.e. under most of Mohammad Reza Pahlavi's rule, Iran's average annual population growth was visibly slower than during the 1980's.

Then you mention cultural changes. Here are the two reasons for the evolution of Iranian culture in this regard:

1) Modernization and urbanization of society, plus strongly accelerated human development under the Islamic Republic.

2) Propaganda, psy-ops, social engineering by hostile foreign entities, and specifically the promotion of liberal norms in Iranian society.




> که یک بار دیگه اثبات می‌کنه که شریعت اسلام هیچ ربطی به نرخ باروری نداره



Which is to say that abolition of sharia law is not going to lead to an increase of fertility rates in Iran (exactly my point), since you just stated the two are unrelated to each other.




> مثال ترکیه دقیقاً اثبات می‌کنه که سکولار بودن هیچ ربطی به کاهش نرخ باروری نداره که شما اینطوری داشتی القاء می‌کردی. مثال سوریه، لبنان، عراق و بقیه هم همینطور. مثال ایران زمان شاه هم همینطور



Be that as it may, Turkey's case also happens to show that implementing secularism will not solve a demographic crisis.




> در مورد قد افراد و ضریب هوشی، اگه به علم ژنتیک اعتقاد داشته باشی می‌دونی که بخش زیادی از قد افراد و ضریب هوشی ارثی هست. یک فرد ورزشکار هم باید تمرین بکنه، هم باید تغذیه مناسب داشته باشه و هم از همه مهمتر ژنتیک مناسب برای حرفه‌اش داشته باشه. وقتی خزانه ژنتیکی از چنین افرادی خالی بشه قطعاً تو نسل‌های بعد تاثیرگذار هست. تو همین چند سال گذشته خیلی از ورزشکارهای تیم‌های ملی ما مهاجرت کردن





> بعد واقعاً جدی می‌گی که ورزشکارها قد بلند نیستند؟ اکثر ورزشکارها بالای ۱۸۰ سانت هستند. همون کیمیا علیزاده که تازه دختر هم هست ۱۸۶ سانت هست



1) I merely posted a reminder that athletes aren't _necessarily_ tall. Various sports or roles / positions within certain sports in effect cater to people of shorter than average stature.

2) Just because anti-Iran media systematically make mountains out of moles, it doesn't mean we are dealing with considerable proportions. Professional athletes who emigrate aren't that many overall. No amount of such reports can replace a proper statistical survey anyway.

3) Even if the numbers of emigrating athletes were high, it'd be far out to consider that this will have a significant impact on the average height of a population of some 83 million...




> می‌دونی خروج این همه ثروت و کارآفرین از اقتصاد ایران یعنی چی؟ می‌دونی ایرانی‌های پولداری که از ایران به آمریکای شمالی یا کشورهایی مثل دوبی و اینها مهاجرت کردن چند تریلیون دلار ثروت دارن؟ حدوداً ۲ تریلیون دلار ثروت ایرانی‌های خارج از ایران هست. سرانه‌اش برای جمعیت ایران می‌شه حدود نفری ۲۵ هزار دلار. ۹۹٪ این افراد حتی حاضر نیستند ۱ دلار تو کشورشون سرمایه‌گذاری کنند به خاطر شرایطی که ایجاد کردین.



This is simply due to the biggest propaganda and psy-ops campaign ever conducted against a nation, I am referring to several decades of massive and relentless western-zionist efforts to blacken the image of the Islamic Republic. To imagine that this has no influence on the minds of those westernized, gharb-parast individuals would be naive.

Conditions in Iran aren't worse than elsewhere, and this includes developed societies, let alone developing ones.




> در مورد اینکه آیا ایران فرار مغزها داره یا نه، یک نگاه خیلی کلی به کشورهای آمریکای شمالی که پذیرای میلیون‌ها ایرانی تحصیل کرده هستند پاسخ همه چیز رو می‌ده



There are not millions of Iranians in the two countries which constitute North America. More like between 800.000 and 1.2 million, which is not such an impressive figure or proportion compared to many other nationalities (such as Indians, Vietnamese, Filipinos, Mexicans, Nicaraguans, Salvadorians, Algerians (in Canada), Lebanese, and even Japanese, south Koreans, Poles, Italians, Germans, French, British, and so on and so forth).

I have been studying the topic in utmost detail for many years, and absolutely know what I'm talking about. The exaggerated figures often thrown around by Iranians of all stripes (and relayed by foreign anti-Iran media, but never by the actual statistical bureaus of those same hostile foreign entities), are simply baseless, delusional and completely undocumented.

Official US surveys put the number of residents of Iranian extraction at a few hundred thousands only. In Canada, they are circa 210.000 to 230.000.

The total number of Iranians residing outside the country - whether still holders of Iranian citizenship, or naturalized into a foreign citizenship, or born abroad from two Iranian parents, does not exceed 3 million. In fact, I would put the figure closer to 2.5 million, and am able to prove my point based on official national statistics of host countries. That is by no means a particularly elevated percentage of the total population. Many nations, including highly wealthy and developed ones, beat Iran hands down in this regard.




> کانادا و آمریکا روی هم دیگه بالای ۱.۵ میلیون مهاجر ایرانی دارن که خیلی هاشون فوق لیسانس به بالا هستند با نمرات خوب دانشگاهی از دانشگاه‌های برتر کشور. حتی آمارهایی که در سالهای مختلف توسط ارگان‌های دولتی مانند وزارت علوم، معاونت پژوهشی ریاست جمهوری و دیگران داده شده نشون می‌ده که بخش قابل توجهی از افرادی که از ایران مهاجرت کردن دارای مدارک بالای دانشگاهی از بهترین دانشگاه‌های ایران بودن



So which is it, millions as you stated one sentence earlier, or 1.5 million?

But either way, I shall name only one other group of immigrants to the USA for comparison, namely south Koreans. They number 1.7 million in the US alone, i.e. clearly more than Iranians. This is while Iran's mainland population is of 83 million, versus south Korea's 51.5 million. And, average education levels of south Koreans residing in the US are elevated as well.

That said, refer to the point made several times: nefarious American soft power is of gigantic consequences over nations. By all objective and well-researched accounts, the US is slowly but surely crumbling, be it economically, infrastructurally, socially, culturally (not that there's ever been a large amount of things worthy of being called "culture" in America). But its image in the minds of the gullible, achieved by Hollywoodian brainwashing and mental conditioning through incessant media bombardment, is still holding out to a large degree. The perception of America for what it truly is, is bound to replace this distorted, manufactured image, however. Let's give it some more time, it is certain to occur though.




> ایران مقصد مهاجرت نیست؟ ۴ میلیون افغان و پاکستانی و عراقی رو داریم میزبانی می‌کنیم. کم هست؟‌



There are only some 15.000 Pakistanis residing in Iran. Not too many Iraqis either (a not inconsiderable part of them headed back home after 2003). That only leaves the nearly 4 million Afghan immigrants as a truly large group (this figure includes both legal and illegal residents).

I will rephrase my statement then: Iran is no destination for immigration in the western sense, namely mass immigration from a large variety of distant, cultrally alien spots. Given that Afghans are in fact culturally speaking Iranians, one may even almost consider them as natives.




> ایران مقصد مهاجرت آدم حسابی‌ها نیست، مقصد مهاجرت مهاجرین بدبخت و جنگ زده هست فقط.



That's the case of every developing nation (even the expat colonies of westerners in PGCC countries consist of people who stay there for some years only, before heading back home or elsewhere). And to expect anything else from a developing nation (and one keen on preserving its independence and sovereignty at that) is rather strange.

Now once again, thank God Iran is not beset with the sort of issues that stem from the type of mass immigration witnessed in western Europe.




> بر عکس این که می‌گی با فرهنگ ما اصلاً سازگار نیستند. نیمی از افغانستان شبیه ما هستند، نیم دیگه‌اش هیچ شباهتی به ما ندارن و



Yes but those residing in Iran are mostly either Hazara and Shia Muslim or Sunni Tajik Farsi-speakers, many from Herat province, which is arguably one of the closest to Iran from the cultural point of view (and among the last provinces of Afghanistan to have been severed from Iran by the British during the 19th century).




> حتی از ما بدشون هم میاد. یک نگاه به روابط ما با افغانستان در طول تاریخ بکنی بد نیست



Due to the meddling of hostile imperialist powers (both historically and nowadays), and also some domestic factors. These should be addressed and reversed though, not taken as some sort of a fatality.




> و در پایان بگم که روز به روز در جنگ با پروپاگاندای صهیونیستی بیشتر داریم شکست می‌خوریم. پروپاگاندای صهیونیستی رو با پافشاری رو اندیشه‌های تک بعدی خرافی نمی‌شه خنثی کرد. هر چقدر در این ۴۲ سال تونستین خنثی کنید، در آینده هم می‌تونید. دهه به دهه نسل ایران ضد اسلام‌تر شده!‌ منتهی مشکل اینجاست که زنگ خطر بحران دموگرافی ۱۰ سال هست که به صدا در اومده و سالهای آخری هست که فرصت جبران داریم وگرنه تا حداکثر یک دهه دیگه پنجره جمعیتی بسته می‌شه. تا شما بخوای پروپاگاندا رو خنثی کنی کار از کار گذشته. همون امید دانا که سنگش رو به سینه می‌زنی دلیل موفقیت‌اش فاصله گرفتن از تفکرات خرافی شما هست وگرنه یک پنجم مخاطبین‌اش رو هم نداشت



Those aren't superstitious ideas. Religion isn't about superstition. That said, in the information war, the IR can and is actually improving its communication aimed at less religious or non-religious people. In fact I would say that over the past three decades, its position has rarely been as advantageous and promising in this regard. We are witnessing a progressive albeit slow reversal of fortunes when it comes to the soft war.

But this is actually one of the most sophisticated arenas of conflict. And, it is arguably less conducive to unconventional, asymmetric resistance than the hard war theater. Here quantity and brute number / volume of assets and means actually matter more (refer back to Joseph Goebbels's famous mantra relative to the sheer repetition of a lie).

Another novel area Islamic Iran might possibly need to venture into is that of social engineering.

Now as concerns demography in particular, like I mentioned earlier, it is a ticking time bomb indeed, one of the most serious yet less heard of existential threats to Iran. And yes, there's not much time left to reverse the trend. Yet, even outside of information campaigns and social engineering, there's a series of relatively simple, classic incentivizing legal instruments which would be helpful, and which I mentioned above: subsidies, tax cuts and other advantages for families with more than two children, and so on. Iran just needs to have the proper administration interested in carrying out these policies. A revolutionary administration is most likely to go ahead with it.

So there's a duty for every patriotic Iranian to go and vote coming June for an authentically revolutionary candidate (read: not a reformist, not a moderate, not a so-called pragmatic conservative).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> خیلی هاشون از من و شما پولدارترن
> 
> البته ترس از طلاق و مهریه و نبود کیس مناسب و سخت پسند بودن و علاقه به پوووز زنی در امر ازدواج هم جزو سختی های ازدواجه


well the wealthy ones are not that much after all they are 1% my problem is the hardship and doubts that working class face for marriage . the problem the married ones face if the y have children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

WudangMaster said:


> How do get that mark? I always use aa and the words sometimes look funky when typing finglish.


there is a small firefox addons called Abctajpu that allow you insert any character in any language you like


mohsen said:


> Do we have a Scottish member? I want to evaluate my favorite candidates!


its a documented and well known fact that Iran even meddle in solar activities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> Time for British to repay Iran with interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaghari-Ratcliffe to be freed after ‘payment of military debt’
> 
> 
> US denies Iran TV report of prisoner swap deal involving release of $7bn frozen oil funds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irishtimes.com


AMericans were saying "OBama gave Iran billions of dollars to reward them for their activities"....WELL.... looks like Biden will also be "giving Iran billions of dollars to reward them for their activities "also....smh...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

London woman killed in Pakistan 'by two men who wanted to marry her'


Police are hunting at least four suspects after a young London woman was shot and strangled while visiting Pakistan. Mayra Zulfiqar had recently been threatened with “dire consequences” by two men after she refused their marriage proposals, according to legal documents filed by her family. The...




www.yahoo.com





@Arian another example of the rights of women in near by Pakistan.

Iran compared to India and Pakistan seems decades ahead in terms of progressiveness for women’s rights. Yet Iran is under sanctions for “human rights” while the other two countries are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389524708639531012

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Nice


----------



## makranman

Shawnee said:


> یه نگاه به اطراف بکنین
> به رفقای راهنمایی و دبیرستان
> وضعیت رشد جمعیت بحرانیه
> 
> دخترهای مجرد چهل ساله زیادن
> که البته با پز مدرنیته صورتشونو سرخ نگه میدارن ولی از درون جوشانن
> 
> باید فکر قوی و پر جرات کرد وگرنه منفی هم میشیم
> 
> تعارف نداره
> خیلی خطرناکه وضعیت​



با این توصیفات دیگه _آسان کردن ازدواج_ موثر نیست. ازدواج چیزی نیست که یک شبه آسان بشه. از طرف دیگه اسلام دست ها رو با زنجیر فولادی بسته.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran will soon sign the contract to build a new terminal at the Imam Khomeini Airport (IKA) in Tehran to handle 25 million passengers a year, an official says.*
The new terminal, T2, is part of an expansion plan which the French abandoned in 2017 in anticipation of new US sanctions on Iran, canceling a $2.8 billion agreement. 
The project is now to be awarded to a domestic investor, IKA Managing Director Mohammad Mehdi Karbalaei announced Tuesday. 

The new terminal will be built on 410,000 square meters of land and will include a new runway, parking lots and a flight control tower, Karbalaei said.
The airport, 30 kilometers southwest of Tehran, is currently operating at an annual handling capacity of 10 million passengers mainly through its first terminal, T1. Last June, Iran opened Salam Terminal dedicated to pilgrims, but it is not part of IKA’s master expansion plan. 
*Officials say the ultimate plan is to also build a third terminal, T3, to raise the capacity to 90 million passengers a year. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> View attachment 740935



This is a picture of me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> View attachment 740935


Well dont let some people wish you lowback pain. Mr. Zarif have some serrious low back pain problem but that didnt stopped him to do his work.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Hack-Hook said:


> Well dont let some people wish you lowback pain. Mr. Zarif have some serrious low back pain problem but that didnt stopped him to do his work.


Probably from sitting too much. God knows it wasn't from heavy lifting unless he was trying to pick up Lady Ashton!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390249318788091906
Line is potato and onion in Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

It looks like the friends of the MEK have decided to try and take their shot,interesting timing tho,isnt it?.
I think the israelis are literally sh!tting bricks at even the thought of a jcpoa revival,I think that they`re pulling out all the stops and calling in every favor to try and derail it.
*https://www.msn.com/en-xl/middleeast/top-stories/dozens-of-former-un-officials-call-for-inquiry-into-1988-iran-massacre/ar-BB1gmQjm*
*https://thehill.com/policy/international/middle-east-north-africa/551719-dozens-of-former-un-officials-human-rights*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Apparently the restoration of the JCPOA makes Israel so strategically vulnerable that it would've no other option than to attack Iran. At least that is what the pro-Israel crowd in Washington wants to convince Biden of:









The Countdown to an Israeli War With Iran Has Begun


If Biden returns to the Iran nuclear deal, don't be surprised if Israel takes matters into its own hands.




foreignpolicy.com





But that doesn't even come close to our most urgent problem. Seems like Iran is about to lose more than 50% of its territory:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Yup, just like last time


Surenas said:


> Apparently the restoration of the JCPOA makes Israel so strategically vulnerable that it would've no other option than to attack Iran. At least that is what the pro-Israel crowd in Washington wants to convince Biden of:



Is that even so bad? Perhaps it allows the rest of the world to see what Iran can do to Israel.

Regardless, the Chief of Mossad went to Biden to show them of Iran's nuclear progress and the effects of the deal on their strategic interests. I can understand their point of view for the JCPOA. It certainly is in Israel's best interests to make sure *it doesn't happen*. Iran will be flushed with cash, and be allowed to continue centrifuge research among other nuclear related research, while reconnecting it to the rest of the world. More importantly, a reconciliation with Saudi Arabia is bad for Israel as well. The more they can get Arabs to fight Iran, the safer they will be. They want the Americans to change their demands on the new deal to keep their interests at heart, but the West seems to put Israel aside and focus on the bigger picture which leaves Israel alone. That's why he went there, and seems to have also traveled to Bahrain recently.

" Two months later, Kelman, the general in charge of the IDF’s Iran strategy, was asked in an interview if Israel has the ability to attack and completely destroy Iran’s nuclear program. He responded without hesitation: “The answer is yes. "

The real answer is no. They need the United States heavy bombers to strike Fordow. If they try to strike Natanz, they need to strike all forms of Iran's military apparatus to suppress a counter strike. Good luck with that. Does anyone think they do covert operations because they are strong? No, they do covertly what they cannot do overtly.

*Israeli goals*
Iran is isolated, stripped of cash, at war with it's neighbors, stripped of research capabilities, and made to destroy all advanced centrifuges.


----------



## Surenas

Stryker1982 said:


> Is that even so bad? Perhaps it allows the rest of the world to see what Iran can do to Israel.



The point is that Israel threatening to attack Iran shouldn't (only) be seen in the wider competition/conflict between both sides. You have to understand that Israel feels extremely vulnerable/exposed at the moment. Their concerns have not been taken into account by the Biden administration (despite paying lip service to it) or the other global powers. It's only card left to play is the threat of being the spoiler to the party, through an unilateral attack, mainly to influence the Biden administration from paying attention to it.

You see, if Israel would ever attack Iran on its own, they know that domestic pressure within the US would eventually drag the Americans into the mess. Especially, as you've noted, Iran would do significantly damage to the Israeli home front. So when Israel is making all these threats, it is basically telling the US government that the JCPOA 2.0 doesn't necessarily give them the opportunity to withdraw forces from the region at the behest of their more urgent strategic interests - which is the main reason why Biden is so eager to restore it. It's intended to keep the Americans continue worried of their actions.



> Regardless, the Chief of Mossad went to Biden to show them of Iran's nuclear progress and the effects of the deal on their strategic interests. I can understand their point of view for the JCPOA. It certainly is in Israel's best interests to make sure *it doesn't happen*. Iran will be flushed with cash, and be allowed to continue centrifuge research among other nuclear related research, while reconnecting it to the rest of the world. More importantly, a reconciliation with Saudi Arabia is bad for Israel as well. The more they can get Arabs to fight Iran, the safer they will be.
> 
> *Israeli's goals*
> Iran is isolated, stripped of cash, at war with it's neighbors, stripped of research capabilities, and made to destroy all advanced centrifuges.



I agree. The strategic picture looks extremely bleak for Israel at the moment. Either the JCPOA provides Iran with the means to economically and militarily re-strengthen itself, or in its absence Iran is going to continue to advance its nuclear program up to the point of becoming a nuclear threshold state or an outright nuclear power. Both short-to medium prospects are detriment to Israeli interests, but it seems like they prefer Iran to be sanctioned to death (even if it manages to survive) than to see it getting its hands on billions of dollars which Iran could use to fortify and advance its regional footprint in order to bolster the encirclement of the miniscule Israeli state.

To speak clear: the impending strategic and almost biblical doom caused by Iran's expected come back, fuelled by the death of the largest and most wealthy pro-Israeli donor (Adelson); its recent branding of it being an apartheid state by the HRW; the International Criminal Court (ICC) launching war crime probes into Israeli practices; the likely end of the reign of Netanyahu; the US withdrawing its forces from the region and saying farewell to three decades of failed Middle Eastern adventures; the Arab states grudgingly accepting Iran's hegemony, etc...has made our Jewish friends extremely depressed and panicked. One could almost hear their cries of desperation from the other side of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> To speak clear: the impending strategic and almost biblical doom caused by Iran's expected come back, fuelled by the death of the largest and most wealthy pro-Israeli donor (Adelson); its recent branding of it being an apartheid state by the HRW; the International Criminal Court (ICC) launching war crime probes into Israeli practices; the likely end of the reign of Netanyahu; the US withdrawing its forces from the region and saying farewell to three decades of failed Middle Eastern adventures; the Arab states grudgingly accepting Iran's hegemony, etc...has made our Jewish friends extremely depressed and panicked. One could almost hear their cries of desperation from the other side of the world.



Very well put.

In which case, Iran must be very cautious and aware about the looming threat. I certainly hope they are prepared for this, in my opinion likely event.


Surenas said:


> You see, if Israel would ever attack Iran on its own, they know that domestic pressure within the US would eventually drag the Americans into the mess. Especially, as you've noted, Iran would do significantly damage to the Israeli home front. So when Israel is making all these threats, it is basically telling the US government that the JCPOA 2.0 doesn't necessarily give them the opportunity to withdraw forces from the region at the behest of their more urgent strategic interests - which is the main reason why Biden is so eager to restore it. It's intended to keep the Americans continue worried of their actions.



This is something definitely, worth noting. I would at minimum assume support would be given in every available form, but it is not apparent the Biden admin would be kinetically involved. Something to be concerned about for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Surenas said:


> Apparently the restoration of the JCPOA makes Israel so strategically vulnerable that it would've no other option than to attack Iran. At least that is what the pro-Israel crowd in Washington wants to convince Biden of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Countdown to an Israeli War With Iran Has Begun
> 
> 
> If Biden returns to the Iran nuclear deal, don't be surprised if Israel takes matters into its own hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreignpolicy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't even come close to our most urgent problem. Seems like Iran is about to lose more than 50% of its territory:


You know it’s funny when these dogs claim a country yet they don’t know that the inhabitants are not even Azeris just like the Ahwaz is who claim even hormuzgan and busher as ahwazi how come people claim imaginary country yet they don’t know that map of that country and add areas that have nothing to do with true imaginary Ahwaz?!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Stryker1982 said:


> Very well put.
> 
> In which case, Iran must be very cautious and aware about the looming threat. I certainly hope they are prepared for this, in my opinion likely event.



I cherish no illussion whatsoever that Iran is fully aware of the threat and has prepared accordingly. Its recent regional activities and statements by Iranian military officials all point out to this.



> This is something definitely, worth noting. I would at minimum assume support would be given in every available form, but it is not apparent the Biden admin would be kinetically involved. Something to be concerned about for sure.



When images of Iranian ballistic missiles hitting Israeli cities and critical infrastructure go around the world, with millions of their citizens taking cover in underground shelters, you can bet that the entire American media, pro-Israeli lobby groups and allied politicians will al go in overdrive to hype up the American society to join the Israeli war effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

dani92 said:


> You know it’s funny when these dogs claim a country yet they don’t know that the inhabitants are not even Azeris just like the Ahwaz is who claim even hormuzgan and busher as ahwazi how come people claim imaginary country yet they don’t know that map of that country and add areas that have nothing to do with true imaginary Ahwaz?!.



These people can't think logically. They are so hyped up by nationalistic feelings that these kind of maps gives them meaning and a sense of purpose in life, even if deep down they know that it will never become reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> Apparently the restoration of the JCPOA makes Israel so strategically vulnerable that it would've no other option than to attack Iran. At least that is what the pro-Israel crowd in Washington wants to convince Biden of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Countdown to an Israeli War With Iran Has Begun
> 
> 
> If Biden returns to the Iran nuclear deal, don't be surprised if Israel takes matters into its own hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreignpolicy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't even come close to our most urgent problem. Seems like Iran is about to lose more than 50% of its territory:



Iran’s nuclear program posses no threat to Israel. In fact many within Israeli destablishment believe the government has been focusing on Iran in order to avoid critical domestic issues.

Let’s be honest, even if Islam says nukes are allowed. The use of nuclear weapons especially on a holy city (Jerusalem) is beyond haram.

The Israelis don’t care about Iran’s nuclear weapons program they care about Iran’s nuclear weapons program leading to normalization of ties with the world which in turn would allow Iran’s economy and society to grow and in turn the conventional war machine would completely overrun Israeli and Arab armies combined.

Thus even if Iran tommorrow renounced its entire nuclear program and removed every single piece of equipment, Israel would still be lobby the west to include sanctions on Iran’s economy.

The goal is to keep Iran chained forever and the excuse of the day to justify those chains can change from nuclear to fusion to A.I to human rights to Ballistic missiles to space program to etc etc

So again much like Russia didn’t like JCPOA, Israel does not either because they are afraid of a normalized Iran integrated in the world economy jeopardizing their standing in the world. 

lran has much more to offer the world than Russia and Israel combined.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NightStrike

Surenas said:


> When images of Iranian ballistic missiles hitting Israeli cities and critical infrastructure go around the world, with millions of their citizens taking cover in underground shelters, you can bet that the entire American media, pro-Israeli lobby groups and allied politicians will al go in overdrive to hype up the American society to join the Israeli war effort.



Israel may resort to nuclear weapons if such high intensity conflict occurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Iran’s nuclear program posses no threat to Israel. In fact many within Israeli destablishment believe the government has been focusing on Iran in order to avoid critical domestic issues.
> 
> Let’s be honest, even if Islam says nukes are allowed. The use of nuclear weapons especially on a holy city (Jerusalem) is beyond haram.
> 
> The Israelis don’t care about Iran’s nuclear weapons program they care about Iran’s nuclear weapons program leading to normalization of ties with the world which in turn would allow Iran’s economy and society to grow and in turn the conventional war machine would completely overrun Israeli and Arab armies combined.
> 
> Thus even if Iran tommorrow renounced its entire nuclear program and removed every single piece of equipment, Israel would still be lobby the west to include sanctions on Iran’s economy.
> 
> The goal is to keep Iran chained forever and the excuse of the day to justify those chains can change from nuclear to fusion to A.I to human rights to Ballistic missiles to space program to etc etc
> 
> So again much like Russia didn’t like JCPOA, Israel does not either because they are afraid of a normalized Iran integrated in the world economy jeopardizing their standing in the world.
> 
> lran has much more to offer the world than Russia and Israel combined.



While I agree with what you said. The purpose of the nuclear "weapons" program has it's merits in a counter-strike against what could be a reality which would be a first nuclear strike on all Iranian conventional capabilities (i.e. missile bases) by Israel. No one is going to use such weapons on Quds, but Haifa is an option.

100% as you say, it's the normalization they fear the most, Iran-Saudi Rapprochement Iran must remain an outcast for them to be happy. Albeit, we have many in the Iran camp that prefer NO deal, and prefer this position because it does allow the opportunity for nuclear breakout.


NightStrike said:


> Israel may resort to nuclear weapons if such high intensity conflict occurs.



This is what I believe as well, I mean, if I was Iran, I would seriously consider this option if my cities are being clobbered by 650kg warheads travelling at Mac 5.


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> Iran’s nuclear program posses no threat to Israel. In fact many within Israeli destablishment believe the government has been focusing on Iran in order to avoid critical domestic issues.
> 
> Let’s be honest, even if Islam says nukes are allowed. The use of nuclear weapons especially on a holy city (Jerusalem) is beyond haram.
> 
> The Israelis don’t care about Iran’s nuclear weapons program they care about Iran’s nuclear weapons program leading to normalization of ties with the world which in turn would allow Iran’s economy and society to grow and in turn the conventional war machine would completely overrun Israeli and Arab armies combined.



That's not true.

The perception among the top brass in Israel is that Iran's nuclear program poses a critical threat to Israel's security and existence.

The worry is not necessarily that Iran would use a nuclear weapon against it, but that a nuclear powered Iran would increase its agressive posture in the region and that it, under its nuclear umbrella, would further bolster and advance its regional-military footprint.

If Iran would have been nuclear, how likely do you think it would've been for Israel to strike Iranian targets in Syria and elsewhere? The fact that in such scenario Iran would've been able to convincingly move upwards on the escalation ladder, with Israel having less space to manoeuvre due to a lack of strategic depth, makes this hypothetical scenario a potential strategic nightmare for our Jewish friends.

This lies at the heart of their worries. That they would be completely paralyzed against a fully confident and nuclear armed Iran. From what I've read, they even fear that such scenario would give them less room to manoeuvre against Iran's allied proxy groups. It would completely shatter their morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

Surenas said:


> These people can't think logically. They are so hyped up by nationalistic feelings that these kind of maps gives them meaning and a sense of purpose in life, even if deep down they know that it will never become reality.


It’s not just about the reality but these people like ahwazis they put lands that inhabitants by Arabs who aren’t ahwazi plus Persian and luri lands I mean how come they don’t know the lands they put on their imaginary maps are not even ahwazi?!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Probably from sitting too much. God knows it wasn't from heavy lifting unless he was trying to pick up Lady Ashton!


well he had is from before meeting lady Ashton.
and no heavy work is not the only way . for years sitting behind the not so ergonimic table and chairs and defendeing an idea and ideology while being attacked from everywhere is another way


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Hack-Hook said:


> well he had is from before meeting lady Ashton.
> and no heavy work is not the only way . for years sitting behind the not so ergonimic table and chairs and defendeing an idea and ideology while being attacked from everywhere is another way



Did you not see where I wrote he "probably got it from sitting to much"? The Lady Ashton part of my comment was a joke! He needs to take some time away from grinning from ear to ear in front of our enemies to stretch and get some much needed exercise! On second thought I hope he suffers much pain every day for the rest of his miserable life. Dirty little worm of a man that he is!


----------



## Hack-Hook

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Did you not see where I wrote he "probably got it from sitting to much"? The Lady Ashton part of my comment was a joke! He needs to take some time away from grinning from ear to ear in front of our enemies to stretch and get some much needed exercise! On second thought I hope he suffers much pain every day for the rest of his miserable life. Dirty little worm of a man that he is!


if it was not for him sitting behind those table , then people were singing different tunes these days.


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> The worry is not necessarily that Iran would use a nuclear weapon against it, but that a nuclear powered Iran would increase its *agressive posture in the region and that it, under its nuclear umbrella, would further bolster and advance its regional-military footprint.*



That is a lie propagated by world powers and MSM to deny Iran (another countries) nuclear weapons.

China and US killed each other in Korea, both when they were nuclear weapons powers and neither umbrellas helped the other in that war. Stop promoting Western propaganda.



Surenas said:


> If Iran would have been nuclear, how likely do you think it would've been for Israel to strike Iranian targets in Syria and elsewhere?



Very very likely. You seriously think if Iran had nukes Israel would not attack Iran in Syria to prevent Iran surrounding it? What is this amateur analysis.

*You guys are in a rude awakening thinking nuclear weapons will prevent Iran from getting attacked in other countries. Russia got attacked by Turkey. US got attacked by Iran (Iran-Iraq war and 2003 Iraq war).*

Nuclear weapons prevent the *fall of ones territorial integrity to ones enemy* as a desperate last measure. It doesn’t prevent conventional conflicts with your enemy (see Pakistan and India) nor does it prevent extra territorial or proxy war conflicts far away from ones borders.

So this thinking that if iran had nukes, israel would be afraid to attack it in Syria because of some “escalation ladder” is nonsense. What is Iran going to say, “you better stop attacking me in Syria or I will nuke you?” Israel will respond “you nuke me and I’ll nuke Tehran, Isfahan, and Qom”.

There is no escalation ladder in a minor conventional conflict or shadow war (which is what Syria is) that would lead to nuclear war that Iran would employ because the situation doesn’t warrant such a escalation.

I mean Iran already has lost generals, scientists and according to Iranian official had its nuclear facility attacked *5 times* with explosions which a nuclear attack on a facility is grounds for use of nuclear weapons if it leaks radiation.

So again the fallacy that if Iran gets a nuclear bomb it will be untouchable and can stream roll thru the Middle East is a *a lie promoted by the West to justify sanctions regime and containment protocol. Has no basis in reality or historical precedent.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Did you not see where I wrote he "probably got it from sitting to much"? The Lady Ashton part of my comment was a joke! He needs to take some time away from grinning from ear to ear in front of our enemies to stretch and get some much needed exercise! On second thought I hope he suffers much pain every day for the rest of his miserable life. Dirty little worm of a man that he is!


Well,I for one appreciated your double entendre,even if no one else did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> That is a lie propagated by world powers and MSM to deny Iran (another countries) nuclear weapons.
> 
> China and US killed each other in Korea, both when they were nuclear weapons powers and neither umbrellas helped the other in that war. Stop promoting Western propaganda.



Get off your high horse of this western propaganda shtick and try to see things clearly. They don't need to inject propaganda into the equation when their pro-active Middle East policy already is formed around containing Iran and to prevent Israel from losing its nuclear supremacy. The nuclear club is closed for multiple reasons, but this factor related to the nature of regional competition makes it unique from all other global theatres.



> Very very likely. You seriously think if Iran had nukes Israel would not attack Iran in Syria to prevent Iran surrounding it? What is this amateur analysis.



Indeed. A nuclear Iran would get sparred from being attacked by the likes of Israel in places such as Syria.



> *You guys are in a rude awakening thinking nuclear weapons will prevent Iran from getting attacked in other countries. Russia got attacked by Turkey. US got attacked by Iran (Iran-Iraq war and 2003 Iraq war).*



Listen. Nobody says that a nuclear power isn't going to get embroiled in some localized and contained shooting contest with another actor.

But how many countries have a shortage of strategic depth as Israel has? How many countries have as zealously as Israel prevented other countries from obtaining nuclear capability (against Iraq in the 80s and Syria in 2007)? How many countries have such concept as qualitative military edge centred around their military posture and self-perceived needed ability to get on top of regional developments in order to prevent a strategic calamity?

The following piece pretty much reflects their thinking:



> Ehud Barak, Israel’s former Defense Minister, stated in an August 2012 interview to the Israeli paper Haaretz that if Iran acquires nuclear weapons, ‘‘no one will be able to stop it when it provokes neighbors and rivals. What happened in the Rhineland in 1936 will be child’s play compared to what happens with Iran.’’
> 
> Second, Iran might embolden its allies, like Syria (assuming a government friendly toward Iran survives the civil war) and non-state actors like Hezbollah,to pursue their aims with greater militancy including the use of rocket attacks and terrorism against Israel beneath the comfort of an Iranian nuclear umbrella. In an August 2012 interview, then-Defense Minister Barak said ‘‘if we will need to take action against Hezbollah and a nuclear Iran would declare that an attack on Hezbollah constitutes an attack on Iran, what we shall do then?’’ Barak further stated that non-state actors ‘‘cannot be deterred in the way that countries can exert deterrence against one another. The implications of such a development would be extremely grave.’’



You may try to dismiss it as propaganda or alarmism, but this fear of them is sincere and lies at the heart of their actions. They haven't gone through all this effort to mobilize the world and all kinds of covert actions to prevent a nuclear Iran because of non-existing calculations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> That is a lie propagated by world powers and MSM to deny Iran (another countries) nuclear weapons.
> 
> China and US killed each other in Korea, both when they were nuclear weapons powers and neither umbrellas helped the other in that war. Stop promoting Western propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Very very likely. You seriously think if Iran had nukes Israel would not attack Iran in Syria to prevent Iran surrounding it? What is this amateur analysis.
> 
> *You guys are in a rude awakening thinking nuclear weapons will prevent Iran from getting attacked in other countries. Russia got attacked by Turkey. US got attacked by Iran (Iran-Iraq war and 2003 Iraq war).*
> 
> Nuclear weapons prevent the *fall of ones territorial integrity to ones enemy* as a desperate last measure. It doesn’t prevent conventional conflicts with your enemy (see Pakistan and India) nor does it prevent extra territorial or proxy war conflicts far away from ones borders.
> 
> So this thinking that if iran had nukes, israel would be afraid to attack it in Syria because of some “escalation ladder” is nonsense. What is Iran going to say, “you better stop attacking me in Syria or I will nuke you?” Israel will respond “you nuke me and I’ll nuke Tehran, Isfahan, and Qom”.
> 
> There is no escalation ladder in a minor conventional conflict or shadow war (which is what Syria is) that would lead to nuclear war that Iran would employ because the situation doesn’t warrant such a escalation.
> 
> I mean Iran already has lost generals, scientists and according to Iranian official had its nuclear facility attacked *5 times* with explosions which a nuclear attack on a facility is grounds for use of nuclear weapons if it leaks radiation.
> 
> So again the fallacy that if Iran gets a nuclear bomb it will be untouchable and can stream roll thru the Middle East is a *a lie promoted by the West to justify sanctions regime and containment protocol. Has no basis in reality or historical precedent.*


Your analysis *was* correct at some point. Maybe applicable 10 years ago. You are discounting the relatively modern thinking of a substantially lower bar where countries *may/can/will* use nuclear weapons--mostly small and tactical. The modern thinking is small tactical nuclear warheads may/can/will be used as a practical option in combat. So, no, it *is* imperitave that Iran arm itself appropriately. I'm confident it already has. As such, you are final thinking is correct, however. Counterintuitively, the nuclear arguments presented by the West is a mere vector to cut Iran's posture down to size and not pertinent to real war scenarios. I strongly advise all to reincorporate usage of tactical nukes in combat as a real thing/option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

NightStrike said:


> Israel may resort to nuclear weapons if such high intensity conflict occurs.



You would be surprised how high the threshold is to use a nuke. 

There is basically no legit excuse to nuke another country unless they nuke you first. Hence why bombing Japan is still controversial even today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

NightStrike said:


> Israel may resort to nuclear weapons if such high intensity conflict occurs.


Let's say Israel declares war on Iran and attacks Natanz and Iran responds by bombing IDF headquarters,airbases etc. Are you telling that in return the Israelis would launch nukes towards Iran if the costs get too high for them?

That sounds like bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Dariush the Great said:


> Let's say Israel declares war on Iran and attacks Natanz and Iran responds by bombing IDF headquarters,airbases etc. Are you telling that in return the Israelis would launch nukes towards Iran if the costs get too high for them?
> 
> That sounds like bullshit.



I always got a chuckle about Israel boasting about its second strike capability. It is the most useless second strike capability in the world.

100 non-nuclear precision missiles from Iran will wipe out every high value target in Israel. Even if Israel was stupid enough to nuke back in response to a conventional attack, a second strike capability is only useful when you have a country left to return to. Iran's ability to make Israel a moonscape is not an empty threat because Iran is simply too vast for any number of missiles from Israel to do anything except invite more missiles against Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Let's say Israel declares war on Iran and attacks Natanz and Iran responds by bombing IDF headquarters,airbases etc. Are you telling that in return the Israelis would launch nukes towards Iran if the costs get too high for them?
> 
> That sounds like bullshit.



That's not what was said. If we bombed Tel Aviv and Haifa with Shahab-3's indiscriminately, then maybe


Aspen said:


> You would be surprised how high the threshold is to use a nuke.
> 
> There is basically no legit excuse to nuke another country unless they nuke you first. Hence why bombing Japan is still controversial even today.


You can't always make these assumptions equally between nations. You can't know what they are thinking. Their survival is at stake and may act irrationally or aggressively.


----------



## Aspen

Stryker1982 said:


> That's not what was said. If we bombed Tel Aviv and Haifa with Shahab-3's indiscriminately, then maybe
> 
> You can't always make these assumptions equally between nations. You can't know what they are thinking. Their survival is at stake and may act irrationally or aggressively.



Yeah but I think even the Israelis as dumb as they are would know that a few nukes would do a LOT more damage to Israel than Iran. 

One nuke will affect every single person and animal living in Israel, one nuke in Iran may not even be heard by the nearest village.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> That's not what was said. If we bombed Tel Aviv and Haifa with Shahab-3's indiscriminately, then maybe


I think you believe the Israelis will fly directly towards Natanz, bomb it and fly away as quickly as possible. Right? Do you believe that?

That is not what will happen. To bomb Natanz (and other places) you need to bomb air-defences, military bases,airports, chain of command etc to prevent an immediate disruption to the aerial campaign and hamper any retaliation. So within a few hours Israel would have already indiscriminately bombed Iran. It would be well within international rights for Iran to respond in the same manner.. tough luck for Israel as it is only 100km's wide it would suffer an unimaginable destruction at the hands of Iranian missiles. The world (apart from the US) wouldn't condemn Iran for responding to the Israeli aggression. That is the whole problem here for the Israeli hawks.

Btw, Israel does not have the capability to carry out an extensive aerial bombing campaign of Iran. Iranian territory is too far and too huge for Israel to take on. They need the US onboard with them but that is not going to happen under Biden.

Conclusion : indiscriminate Iranian bombing of Israel is well within all International norms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NightStrike

Dariush the Great said:


> I think you believe the Israelis will fly directly towards Natanz, bomb it and fly away as quickly as possible. Right? Do you believe that?
> 
> That is not what will happen. To bomb Natanz (and other places) you need to bomb air-defences, military bases,airports, chain of command etc to prevent an immediate disruption to the aerial campaign and hamper any retaliation. So within a few hours Israel would have already indiscriminately bombed Iran. It would be well within international rights for Iran to respond in the same manner.. tough luck for Israel as it is only 100km's wide it would suffer an unimaginable destruction at the hands of Iranian missiles. The world (apart from the US) wouldn't condemn Iran for responding to the Israeli aggression. That is the whole problem here for the Israeli hawks.
> 
> Btw, Israel does not have the capability to carry out an extensive aerial bombing campaign of Iran. Iranian territory is too far and too huge for Israel to take on. They need the US onboard with them but that is not going to happen under Biden.
> 
> Conclusion : indiscriminate Iranian bombing of Israel is well within all International norms.



Nobody said Israel will or can attack Natanz. What I said was a high intensity conflict may cause Israel to use nuclear weapons against Iran. How that conflict begins is anyone’s guess.


----------



## Dariush the Great

NightStrike said:


> Nobody said Israel will or can attack Natanz. What I said was a high intensity conflict may cause Israel to use nuclear weapons against Iran. How that conflict begins is anyone’s guess.


And i replied that a high intensity conflicts starts with Israel bombing Iran. Israel will not use nukes to respond to an indiscriminate Iranian retaliation.


----------



## Aspen

Dariush the Great said:


> And i replied that a high intensity conflicts starts with Israel bombing Iran. Israel will not use nukes to respond to an indiscriminate Iranian retaliation.



I think the kind of shadow war going on currently will escalate into a more intense version of the same shadow war but bolder.

Think of the Dimona missile type events, but instead of missing they actually decide to hit something.

I have to say, firing a missile near Dimona was pretty bold, I was surprised not only that they actually did it, but how it shattered just how hyped up Israel's AD is.

I feel like it was a test case building up to something bigger. Maybe Iran testing the waters to see if they can actually use kinetic strikes to take out hard targets in Israel. Enforcing a new normal that can actually retaliate in a meaningful way for all of Israel's sabotage attempts, cyberattacks, and strikes in Syria by hitting back in Israel itself and penetrating Israel's AD layers to take out high value targets like Dimona.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NightStrike

Dariush the Great said:


> And i replied that a high intensity conflicts starts with Israel bombing Iran. Israel will not use nukes to respond to an indiscriminate Iranian retaliation.



That won’t happen, I think at some point Iran’s encirclement of Israel may lead to a war if Israel feels desperate. They may use tactical nukes on Syria and or Lebanon in such conflict under certain circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> And i replied that a high intensity conflicts starts with Israel bombing Iran. Israel will not use nukes to respond to an indiscriminate Iranian retaliation.



Theirs a reason why Iran has *nuclear hardened missile bases.* War planners know that all options are on the table and it would cause great harm and destruction to mis-calculate the enemy.










What ever circumstances that lead to the destruction of Israeli's economy (Haifa port), and water/food supply (2 desalination plants (50% of water supply)) among other civilian infrastructure such as power plants, and sewage treatment plants in conjunction with the destruction of 50%-90% of Tel-Aviv, I can assure you for their own survival, they WILL use nuclear weapons to halt an Iranian missile launches. Their are no doubts about this.

Bavar-373 wasn't developed for no reason. They were designed with interception of ballistic missiles in mind among other high-altitude targets. This indigenous capability is required to counter with the best possible methods, the use of multiple nuclear Jericho launches. Israel will not be destroyed with Iran unscathed, therefore Iran has been preparing diligently for years about this issue. I'm sure @TheImmortal can attest to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

One last point: Syria had one of the worlds largest WMD warhead stockpile of worlds deadliest virus’ and it gave it no deterrence from Mossad operations on its territory from 2000-2010 nor saved its nuclear program (2007) from air strikes.

The West is afarid of nuclear weapons in the hands of great powers (Russia and China) and nuclear weapons in the hands of weak groups ( terrorist groups or 3rd world countries) because the latter has not much to lose if they use it and the former has the capability to wipe out the West in a 1st strike.

It is not concerned about mid tier powers (Iran/Turkey)

Iran would only have justification to use a nuclear weapon in the case of LAND INVASION where the governments control is at risk (thinking battle of Berlin 1945).

Or else Israel or US launching air strikes on you in Yemen or Israel or engaging in small scale conventional battles will not be prevented by having a “nuclear umbrella” when the other party also has a nuclear umbrella.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sineva said:


> It looks like the friends of the MEK have decided to try and take their shot,interesting timing tho,isnt it?.
> I think the israelis are literally sh!tting bricks at even the thought of a jcpoa revival,I think that they`re pulling out all the stops and calling in every favor to try and derail it.
> *https://www.msn.com/en-xl/middleeast/top-stories/dozens-of-former-un-officials-call-for-inquiry-into-1988-iran-massacre/ar-BB1gmQjm*
> *https://thehill.com/policy/international/middle-east-north-africa/551719-dozens-of-former-un-officials-human-rights*



Say *thanks to the Democrat Biden regime*, which some Iranians (mainly reformist supporters) seem to believe is somehow "less" accomodating of the zionist entity and more lenient towards Iran than a Republic regime would have been.

There appears to be this incorrect assumption among various forum users that a Democrat US administration will be less inclined to harm Iran compared to a Republican one. Likewise, they seem to believe that Democrat US administrations are worse for Isra"el". *Nothing could be farther from the truth* though. Historically, one might even argue that Democrat US presidents assisted Tel Aviv more than their Republican counterparts - either way, the difference between the two, in terms of subservience to the zionists has been minimal. I am by no means trying to exonerate the Republican crazies here, but simply formulating a wake up call, that *both ruling cliques of the US regime are equally interested in destroying Iran. US hostility towards Iran is bipartisan*, and both parties constitute existential threats to Iran. Such broad foreign policy goals are *determined by the US regime's deep state* anyway, which is entirely beholden to global zionism, and not by this or that president.

So everyone, stop falling for this misleading idea, peddled by the likes of the NIAC (National Iranian-American Council), its former head Trita Parsi (now working for sort of a think tank funded by messianist globalist *George Soros*, who was backing the 2009 Green Movement in Iran and is on the record for predicting (read: wishing) the imminent downfall" of the Islamic Republic), *as well as their reformist and moderate friends in Iran*.

Also, it was the administration of *probable child molester William Clinton* (a Democrat not a Republican), that is responsible for the infamous* Iran Sanctions Act (ISA) or D'Amato law*, one of the centerpieces of the inhumane US sanctions regime against Iran. It was *under Barack Obama*, another Democrat, that *Syria was assaulted* by NATO regimes with their all-out backing of the sectarianist terrorist insurgency there, with the goal of disrupting the Iranian-led Resistance Axis to the benefit of Isra"el".

Iranians need to dispel these notions as quickly as possible, since they will only lead to two things: one, erroneous geostrategic assessment, and two, *favoring the election of another liberal at Iran's presidential election* to succeed Rohani, and resulting in more of the same for another 8 years.

Speaking of which, even if one might argue that Zarif is not the same as Rohani or other arch-liberals: *please have no illusions whatsoever that a future Zarif administration, or* an administration led by some liberal candidate* backed by Zarif, is going to be staffed by the exact same people who made up the Rohani cabinet, and is going to pursue the exact same policies*. This would result in *JCPOAs II and III*, which would see Iran *open up her ballistic missiles program to western and zionist spies, limit the range of her missiles* to a few hundred kilometers, and have Iran *stop supporting her allies in the region *militarily, thus losing any and all influence outside of its borders.

*I hope users who have been supporting Zarif on this forum over the past few days are well aware of this fact, and that they will advise Iranians against voting for either Zarif or another liberal coming June, their position on Zarif himself notwithstanding. *Unless of course, they are themselves bona fide liberals (we have a few of those here too).

_____



Stryker1982 said:


> 100% as you say, it's the normalization they fear the most, Iran-Saudi Rapprochement Iran must remain an outcast for them to be happy. Albeit, we have many in the Iran camp that prefer NO deal, and prefer this position because it does allow the opportunity for nuclear breakout.



Unfortunately I must take issue with this statement. It all depends what you can normalization: if you have an Iran-Saudi raprochment* not accompanied by wholesome Iranian retreat from the region* (retreat that Iranian liberals like the Rohani gang, and that includes Zarif, are willing to carry out) in mind, then yes. But *any other notion of a normalization*, namely integration into the nation-eroding globalist system *is not feared by Isra"el" at all*. On the contrary, this sort of a normalization *is exactly what the likes of Pompeo, no less, have been demanding*. Never forget that Mike *Pompeo very explicitly called for the "normalization" of Iran (he used that exact word). *

Please understand that *no US administration is going to conduct a policy that will result in Iran overtaking the Arab regimes, let alone Isra"el"*. The *US regime's condition for "reintegrating" Iran back into the so-called "international community" is precisely that Iran stops its struggle against the zionist entity,* if not outright recognition of the latter by Iran, *and also that Iran agrees to rolling back its main assets of deterrence*, i.e. one its regional presence and two its ballistic missile (and even UAV) power. Hence all the talk of a *JCPOA II and III*, explicitly anounced both by the US regime - whether led by Obama, Trump or Biden, and also by Rohani himself in his televized Noruz address to the nation right after the nuclear JCPOA was implemented (not "signed" by the way, I see everyone, including Zarif himself, commit this mistake - when it comes to the JCPOA, no document was signed by anybody, as this deal was not an international treaty, only a political understanding).

Please understand that *the JCPOA, from a US perspective, was never meant to strengthen Iran economically* - *in fact we clearly witnessed how little the JCPOA benefited Iran economically speaking*, and we also witnessed *how Obama immediately proceeded to imposing new sanctions on Iran after the JCPOA* was implemented. No, *to Washington, the JCPOA's exclusive purpose is to serve as a stepping stone for similar deals limiting Iran's ballistic missile power and its reach in the region*. After which, they will do to Iran what they did to *Ghadafi's Libya*, or, alternatively, use an Iranian Gorbachev to bring about Iran's collapse and "ethnic" balkanization from within *similar to the USSR*.

____




TheImmortal said:


> China and US killed each other in Korea, both when they were nuclear weapons powers and neither umbrellas helped the other in that war. Stop promoting Western propaganda.



*But China wasn't a nuclear weapons power during the Korean war*. It acquired such weapons in 1964 only, that is years after the end of the Korean war (1950-1953).

Also, the Korean war is quite telling in this regard. Indeed, we know that US general *McArthur seriously considered employing nuclear weapons after China entered the war* and managed to give the Americans more than a bloody nose. Sure, in the end the Americans didn't go so far, but if China was already in possession of a nuclear deterrent back then, the risk would have been averted completely, since in that case neither McArthur nor any other maniac in Washington would have even remotely considered nuclear strikes on North Korea.

*



You guys are in a rude awakening thinking nuclear weapons will prevent Iran from getting attacked in other countries. Russia got attacked by Turkey. US got attacked by Iran (Iran-Iraq war and 2003 Iraq war).

Click to expand...

*


> Nuclear weapons prevent the *fall of ones territorial integrity to ones enemy* as a desperate last measure. It doesn’t prevent conventional conflicts with your enemy (see Pakistan and India) nor does it prevent extra territorial or proxy war conflicts far away from ones borders.
> 
> So this thinking that if iran had nukes, israel would be afraid to attack it in Syria because of some “escalation ladder” is nonsense. What is Iran going to say, “you better stop attacking me in Syria or I will nuke you?” Israel will respond “you nuke me and I’ll nuke Tehran, Isfahan, and Qom”.
> 
> There is no escalation ladder in a minor conventional conflict or shadow war (which is what Syria is) that would lead to nuclear war that Iran would employ because the situation doesn’t warrant such a escalation.



If Iran became a declared nuclear armed state, in case of Isra"el"i strikes in Syria, sabotage actions on Iranian soil etc, Iran could very well move a few steps up the escalation ladder using conventional means. There are many, many steps on this ladder prior to reaching the stage of an full out nuclear exchange.

Iran is not going to say "you better stop attacking me in Syria or I will nuke you", no. But, if Iran was a declared nuclear power, she is very much going to say: "you better stop attacking me in Syria or I will lob a few ballistic missiles onto zionist military targets in Occupied Palestine". What would Isra"el" do about it? Threaten Iran with nuclear strikes? No chance, since Iran will then respond: "you dare use nukes on us, we will nuke Tel Aviv and Haifa in return".

But either way, given that recent zionist actions against Iran are nowhere near enough to tip the strategic balance, Iran can also do without nuclear weapons. Only all out US-led aggression could theoretically neutralize Iran, but that happens to be sufficiently deterred by Iran's conventional ballistic missile force as well as Iran's regional allies, which by themselves are enough to wreck absolute havoc on the zionist entity.



> So again the fallacy that if Iran gets a nuclear bomb it will be untouchable and can stream roll thru the Middle East is a *a lie promoted by the West to justify sanctions regime and containment protocol. Has no basis in reality or historical precedent.*



Iran is already deterring her enemies efficiently enough through her conventional military means. Which is why to this day, Iran has not rushed to acquire the bomb (or to openly admit being a nuclear armed state).

That said, with a declared Iranian nuclear weapons arsenal, the rules of engagement would change nonetheless and Tel Aviv and Washington would additionally be deterred from some of the *non-game changing, symbolic *acts of aggression they've been conducting against Iran as of late. Not that this would change the equation in any meaningful way, since those actions against Iran have been largely inefficient in the big picture anyway. But if Iran were to be able to deter these minor jabs as well, she would score some additional little psy-ops points (as in, no more Iranian users on PDF getting demoralized or letting their imaginations run wild about how "weak", "miserable", "incapable" the Islamic Republic has supposedly become).



TheImmortal said:


> It is not concerned about mid tier powers (Iran/Turkey)



Concerned enough, otherwise the US regime wouldn't be as powerless as it is against an otherwise minor actor such as the Democratic People's Republic of Korea. And there are no valid excuses for the US, such as postulating that North Korea is somehow "useful" to Washington - just as Iran is not "useful" to either Isra"el" or the US; if the US has failed to "regime change" North Korea so far, it is because it has been incapable to do so at an acceptable cost.

In Iran's case, since the Iranian ballistic missile force offers quasi-equivalent deterrence to a nuclear arsenal (especially considering the lack of geographic depth of Iran's main adversary, Isra"el", an entity that the US is never going sacrifice), it causes the west as much headache if not more than Korea's nuclear arms. Else they wouldn't be spending this much effort on trying to contain and in effect, on trying to destroy and balkanize Iran through the use of "ethno"-separarist groups, through their massive propaganda and psy-ops war against the Iranian nation (unprecedented in human history), through the toughest sanctions regime imposed on any country in the world, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> But if Iran were to be able to deter these minor jabs as well, she would score some additional little psy-ops points (as in, no more Iranian users on PDF getting demoralized or letting their imaginations run wild about how "weak", "miserable", "incapable" the Islamic Republic has supposedly become).


Salar jan, i don't think there are any Iranians (whether on PDF or outside) who see IR as weak or incapable. On the contrary, IR is extremely powerful and it has plenty of options to teach the little child Israel a lesson. What is mind boggling to a lot of Iranians (including me) is the lack of any meaningful response while having plenty of options. If you ask me i would tell you that the aggressive revolutionary zeal that was in place has been broken and replaced by a materialistic mindset accommodating to the imperialists. Had we launched a missile (not necessarily from Iran) for every Israeli strike we wouldn't have been in this situation nowadays. And with that i mean the political landscape. IMO sanctions are also in place because lack of an effective deterrence. Ghavi va shojaa bash ke baghiye azet betarsan.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Beatiful analysis by Dr. Abbasi on the policies of liberal Iranian administrations (Khatami, Rohani). Although Dr. Abbasi is basing himself on game theory, which I do not believe to be an adequate tool in the analysis of social and political phenomena, the point up to which he develops his presentation has nothing much game theoretical, and is akin to regular political analysis.

Learn why and how the "peaceful coexistence" approach towards the US recommended by liberals is dangerous to Iran's future.

Understand the US perspective, and how Washington is mainly trying to lead Iran into the same trap it led the USSR's Nikita Krushchev into.

Dr. Abbasi also expands upon the differences between moderates (Hashemi / Rohani clique) and reformists in Iran. In fact the latter are even more defeatist and dangerous than the former, in case you had a doubt.






Brothers, don't let any individual sympathies you might feel for Zarif right now, or the belief that he has been unfairly branded as a traitor, cause you to lower your guard or worse, encourage you to vote for a liberal candidate in June, if not for Zarif himself.

Else you will get "more of the same" - and even much worse than that, for another 8 painful years, and will be in no position to call out things you have been lamenting here on this forum during Rohani's presidency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> If you ask me i would tell you that the aggressive revolutionary zeal that was in place has been broken and replaced by a materialistic mindset accommodating to the imperialists. Had we launched a missile (not necessarily from Iran) for every Israeli strike we wouldn't have been in this situation nowadays. And with that i mean the political landscape. IMO sanctions are also in place because lack of an effective deterrence. Ghavi va shojaa bash ke baghiye azet betarsan.



I will only answer briefly, due to a lack of time: Iran, via its allies, neutralized more US occupation troops in the past 20 years (in Iraq mostly) than during the entire "hot" phase of the Revolution in the 1980's.

Also, the attacks Iran has been subjected to were already taking place in the 1980: assassination of Iran's democratically elected president shahid Raja'i, terrorist downing of an Iranian airliner, daily bombings and attacks by the MKO, separarists in Kurdish regions causing serious problems. Iran's response to these was not much more aggressive than what we see nowadays, and Iran was in the middle of a full fledged war back then, a war of aggression launched by Saddam who used to be actively sponsored by both the western and the eastern blocs.

I don't see what's there to deplore about Iran's geopolitical situation, to be honest. Openly launching a ballistic missile from Iran onto Occupied Palestine would have represented an escalation and would not have been the smartest thing to do. Instead, the security establishment in Iran has been acting wisely, and today we are delighted to witness Iran's almost daily retaliation against Isra"el".

The only remaining issue are the western-apologetic liberals within the IR. There are no excuses for a patriot not to help removing them from power in the upcoming presidential election. Let's stay focused on this and not divert, since it is this which will determine Iran's future.

Iran is at a radical crossroads now: in the next couple of decades, she will either be destroyed - literally, or to the contrary, her rise as a global power and an indestructible fortress, challenging global zionism and imperialism like never before, will be completed. Therefore this will be the most important election in the history of the Islamic Republic. Let us all join hands to defeat the liberals come June, and propel to power a candidate who believes in a strong, powerful Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390710599471013888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390710605875646468

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390713534951079941


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> Hasan Kachlanloo was killed by Turkish border guards after significant torture including rape with a knife.
> 
> Another Iranian Azerbaijani found Turkey is not his friend unless there is a gain.



Just f.y.i., the suffix -loo denotes Kurdish surnames rather than Azari ones. The victim was a Kurdish Iranian trans-border goods carrier. But thanks for letting us know. At any rate, this murder by Turkish border guards (if reports are correct) is of course entirely unacceptable in addition to being a criminal act against an Iranian citizen (smuggler or not, you just don't extra-judicially torture captives to death, this is plain savagery).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

SalarHaqq said:


> *I hope users who have been supporting Zarif on this forum over the past few days are well aware of this fact, and that they will advise Iranians against voting for either Zarif or another liberal coming June, their position on Zarif himself notwithstanding. *Unless of course, they are themselves bona fide liberals (we have a few of those here too).



I for one just saw Zarifs haq taken. I doubt he will become candidate and I would not vote for him, I'm too militaristic for Zarifs diplomatic approach.

Hence, ya haq!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390921638510796805


----------



## Hormuz

Saeed Mohammad meeting journalists Q&A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Sadegh Kharrazi.. another animal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Hormuz said:


> Saeed Mohammad meeting journalists Q&A


His CV speaks for itself. However I hope he stops with the combover. A man in his position should not be so considered about his looks.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Raisi is going to announce his candidacy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390977419847376897


----------



## makranman

Dariush the Great said:


> Raisi is going to announce his candidacy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390977419847376897


pity. i hope he remain in the judiciary branch and keep doing his job there instead of leaving for the presidency. he will not win an election unless there is no opposition...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Sina-1 said:


> His CV speaks for itself. However I hope he stops with the combover. A man in his position should not be so considered about his looks.



A combover is a professional look dating back to the pre-1900’s, what are you talking about. You act like he spends his time in a hair salon.

Good god, some of you will complain about anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Israel will be running "1-month long drills" in the north & south theaters.

One should be careful to note, these may not be "drills". Countries mask their drills before making an "incident" or assault. Be warned.


----------



## Sina-1

TheImmortal said:


> A combover is a professional look dating back to the pre-1900’s, what are you talking about. You act like he spends his time in a hair salon.
> 
> Good god, some of you will complain about anything.


I don’t care about his hairstyle. However I suspect his effort to try to hide his bald head with an extensive combover will divert the focus from his politics. It signals a vanity which a man in his position should not have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Sina-1 said:


> However I suspect his effort to try to hide his bald head with an extensive combover will divert the focus from his politics. It signals a vanity which a man in his position should not have.



This is such a ridiculous statement. 1/3 of the men in Iran have this hairstyle, it's a low maintenance easy to handle hairstyle. And really? Looks do not matter? is that why every president in the world is well dressed, with clean haircut, and even makeup? Outward appearance matters ALOT when presenting yourself since forever, that's why Kings where crowns with jewels in them, and queens with jewelry and silk cloths. I can't believe this is even an argument.

"He can't do his job because he combed his hair."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Stryker1982 said:


> This is such a ridiculous statement. 1/3 of the men in Iran have this hairstyle, it's a low maintenance easy to handle hairstyle. And really? Looks do not matter? is that why every president in the world is well dressed, with clean haircut, and even makeup? Outward appearance matters ALOT when presenting yourself since forever, that's why Kings where crowns with jewels in them, and queens with jewelry and silk cloths. I can't believe this is even an argument.
> 
> "He can't do his job because he combed his hair."


This is my last comment about this. If you read my post, I clearly stated that I don’t care about his hairstyle. I personally do not even have a hairstyle. I am pointing to the extreme effort being made trying to COMB OVER his BALD HEAD! He is a IRGC MAN and SHOULD BE beyond worldly vain issues. Who cares if you are bald or not?
I am actually surprised and would never expected it of a person with this level professionalism and expertise.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Sina-1 said:


> This is my last comment about this. If you read my post, I clearly stated that I don’t care about his hairstyle. I personally do not even have a hairstyle. I am pointing to the extreme effort being made trying to COMB OVER his BALD HEAD! He is a IRGC MAN and SHOULD BE beyond worldly vain issues. Who cares if you are bald or not?
> I am actually surprised and would never expected it of a person with this level professionalism and expertise.


Usually high profile clerics like Khamenei are ''beyond worldly vain issues''


----------



## Stryker1982

Chinese 22 ton rocket going to re-enter earth in several hours. Projected trajectories crosses central USA as well including major cities. highly unlikely but possible. Iran should be safe. It would probably burn up and break apart during entry though.


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Dariush the Great said:


> Raisi is going to announce his candidacy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390977419847376897



I wonder what he will do after his resignation and loss in the election.


----------



## Aramagedon

💪

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> Raisi is going to announce his candidacy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390977419847376897


after the fiasco with Tatalloo I said his campaign managers are somehow made bad decisions , I gave him the benefit of doubt. but if its really true and he really want to participate , and leave a position that he is strongest in and take a position that he is certain to fail and as a result loose his popularity and credibility then I don't knew what to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

'Lebanon’s Hezbollah raises combat readiness during Israeli drills'


Lebanese media say the Hezbollah resistance movement has significantly increased its combat readiness during the Israeli regime’s ongoing military drills in the occupied territories.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

yavar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391353263321010180


 dadash. Oon thread Natanz ro hay bala nayar. Ye thread jadid baraye atashsuzi dar esrail dorost kon. Intori behtare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391149664913829893

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391381590371098627

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391381590371098627


Khavari?

I hope they get that bastard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391605691991924736
Tough few years ahead for Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391605691991924736
> Tough few years ahead for Israel.



Where there is oppression, there will always be resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

U.S. military ship fires 30 warning shots after encounter with Iranian vessels


WASHINGTON (Reuters) -A U.S. Coast Guard ship fired about 30 warning shots after 13 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came close to it and other American Navy vessels in the Strait of Hormuz, the Pentagon said on Monday. This is the second time within the last...




www.yahoo.com




Over 100 rockets have been fired into Israel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391835428991406086


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> U.S. military ship fires 30 warning shots after encounter with Iranian vessels
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) -A U.S. Coast Guard ship fired about 30 warning shots after 13 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came close to it and other American Navy vessels in the Strait of Hormuz, the Pentagon said on Monday. This is the second time within the last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 100 rockets have been fired into Israel
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391835428991406086



Either this will simmer down, or it will escalate further. Both sides are exercising restraint.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391820835841880066
Right now they are using an Iranian rocket artillery design that is used among the PMU’s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391820835841880066
> Right now they are using an Iranian rocket artillery design that is used among the PMU’s



They need to opt for cheaper use rockets to exhaust their supply of interceptors quickly before opening with higher payloads and precision. 

The Israelis cannot handle a two front rocket war between Hezb and Hamas/PIJ. The dome would degrade rapidly and holes will open. 

The fact that the Israelis have not conducted a ground operation yet tells me they are holding restraint, probably concerted about a Hezb intervention if a ground operation is launched. A two front war will cause SHORADs to be stretched thin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391844488658755584


----------



## Dariush the Great




----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> The fact that the Israelis have not conducted a ground operation yet tells me they are holding restraint, probably concerted about a Hezb intervention if a ground operation is launched. A two front war will cause SHORADs to be stretched thin.


BEST option is for SYrian Hezbollah to do ground operation thrust into Israel via the Golan heights...That will be very hard for Israel to manage for longer than a week.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> They need to opt for cheaper use rockets to exhaust their supply of interceptors quickly before opening with higher payloads and precision.
> 
> The Israelis cannot handle a two front rocket war between Hezb and Hamas/PIJ. The dome would degrade rapidly and holes will open.
> 
> The fact that the Israelis have not conducted a ground operation yet tells me they are holding restraint, probably concerted about a Hezb intervention if a ground operation is launched. A two front war will cause SHORADs to be stretched thin.



HZ will not open a front right now with Lebanon on the brink of fracturing into a civil war again. The destruction that Israel would wreck on Beirut would give Arabs and West the excuse to expel or pacify HZ.

Also the interceptor rockets for Iron Dome are not that expensive I believe less than $100K.

This is a Hamas issue and on the Israeli side for all his bark n bluster Bibi avoided major confrontations (if he could) with Gaza and HZ. Now with the Neo-Facist Gantz in and a fractured Israeli government there is zero coordination. Hamas is testing this inept government response.


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Stryker1982 said:


> They need to opt for cheaper use rockets to exhaust their supply of interceptors quickly before opening with higher payloads and precision.
> 
> The Israelis cannot handle a two front rocket war between Hezb and Hamas/PIJ. The dome would degrade rapidly and holes will open.
> 
> The fact that the Israelis have not conducted a ground operation yet tells me they are holding restraint, probably concerted about a Hezb intervention if a ground operation is launched. A two front war will cause SHORADs to be stretched thin.



See this and the quoted thread: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391912661621870595


----------



## Sina-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392000389172584449

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


>


do you expect launching of larger diameter rockets/missiles with larger warheads?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> do you expect launching of larger diameter rockets/missiles with larger warheads?


no i dont think so

these were 20 KG wearhed,
and to make sure Israeli recalcultate their actions and the bubble which was created in some decisionmakers burst.
we should wait see the result

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


>





yavar said:


> no i dont think so
> 
> these were 20 KG wearhed,
> and to make sure Israeli recalcultate their actions and the bubble which was created in some decisionmakers burst.
> we should wait see the result



so over 20 killed, many children and they still playing around with toy rockets?

meanwhile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392040934360109058
I made a dedicated thread for this conflict:






Gaza-Israel conflict 2021


Lets start a dedicated Gaza-Israel 2021 thread:



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> so over 20 killed, many children and they still playing around with toy rockets?


you don't know how sorry and ashamed i am


that is why we shouldn't start something if we can effectively achieve on ground, not for ego, 
if we use 122, or 220 mm the Israel loses their lives and it will escalate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> so over 20 killed, many children and they still playing around with toy rockets?



First of all Gaza is under a near total embargo especially after Egypt cracked down on smuggling routes and tunnels. So I am not sure how exactly you expect Iran or any country to provide raw materials more advanced rockets let alone missiles.

Compare the tiny size of Gaza to the porous Yemen border and massive coastline it has to sneak thru arms and you can see the tale of two stories.

So let’s be realistic about the capabilities a tiny state like Gaza/Palestinian can have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Draco.IMF said:


> so over 20 killed, many children and they still playing around with toy rockets?
> 
> meanwhile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392040934360109058
> I made a dedicated thread for this conflict:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza-Israel conflict 2021
> 
> 
> Lets start a dedicated Gaza-Israel 2021 thread:
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk





yavar said:


> you don't know how sorry and ashamed i am
> 
> 
> that is why we shouldn't start something if we can effectively achieve on ground, not for ego,
> if we use 122, or 220 mm the Israel loses their lives and it will escalate



They don't have much capability unfortunately to inflict hard penalties.


----------



## ResurgentIran

Hi!


----------



## luckystrike

Now would actually be the perfect time for Iran to get involved in Gaza. It would settle our political disputes at home, and give us all the cards we need to blackmail US into removing sanctions. It would definitely flip the table in our favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

Palestinian Islamic Jihad Organization thank the Islamic Republic of Iran for their Rockets & support, including the Badr-3 Rocket .





there is a lot of videos i don't know if i can upload all of them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392177086090129408

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

if Israel doesn't stop the drone strike will start soon or later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

luckystrike said:


> Now would actually be the perfect time for Iran to get involved in Gaza.



You should familiarize yourself with Gaza







Let me know how Iran can “involve” itself with Gaza.

Very Very tough getting things into Gaza with Israel looking at all shipments thru Egypt.


----------



## aryobarzan

Tel Aviv today...is something burning!!










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392179505075302401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392197497393713153

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

it is 98 casualties only in city ashtood at this time , only 2 are critically injured

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> You should familiarize yourself with Gaza
> 
> View attachment 742752
> 
> 
> Let me know how Iran can “involve” itself with Gaza.
> 
> Very Very tough getting things into Gaza with Israel looking at all shipments thru Egypt.



Iran is already involved in Gaza. Who do you think provides these factions over there with the means to strike deep in Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> it is 98 casualties only in city ashtood at this time , only 2 are critically injured



Houthis made a statement, they will join if needed....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Islamic Republic of Iran is at 3-3


we all here have one set of code,


standby

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> Iran is already involved in Gaza. Who do you think provides these factions over there with the means to strike deep in Israel?



Iran has transferred the technology for them to make simple artillery rockets something even Syrian terrorists and ISIS were doing in Iraq and Syria.

The embargo is not perfect, Israel cannot inspect every single piece of cargo that enters thru the border crossings. But this doesn’t mean Iran has an easy way to move in goods. Thus you have the limited armament that is in the hands of Gaza militias.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## scimitar19

yavar said:


> _it is 98 casualties_ only in city ashtood at this time , only 2 are critically injured


By casualties you mean lightly or mildly injured and 2 of them are critically?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

scimitar19 said:


> By casualties you mean lightly or mildly injured and 2 of them are critically?


that was statment by Ashdood hostital 
they suppressing news, so i think 23 are in ICU so ............
your guess as good as mind


yavar said:


> Islamic Republic of Iran is at 3-3
> 
> 
> we all here have one set of code,
> 
> 
> standby


TEL are on the move so we many see some picture on social media

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has transferred the technology for them to make simple artillery rockets something even Syrian terrorists and ISIS were doing in Iraq and Syria.
> 
> The embargo is not perfect, Israel cannot inspect every single piece of cargo that enters thru the border crossings. But this doesn’t mean Iran has an easy way to move in goods. Thus you have the limited armament that is in the hands of Gaza militias.



Hamas has recently been testing long-range rockets in the Mediterranean with Iranian support. Moreover, any new operation is likely coordinated with Iran, or at least get (tacit) approval by it, as Iran would fund the reconstruction/re-armament of these factions. Iran is very much involved in Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckystrike

TheImmortal said:


> You should familiarize yourself with Gaza
> 
> View attachment 742752
> 
> 
> Let me know how Iran can “involve” itself with Gaza.
> 
> Very Very tough getting things into Gaza with Israel looking at all shipments thru Egypt.



I went to school, I know it very well. I made a comment about Egypt standing in our way, a couple hours ago. We cant smuggle weapons over to Gaza because Egypt is raiding all the tunnels. Palestinians dont like us as much as our allies in Hezb. But there are more than one way of showing support. We have surrounded Israel with battle hardened proxies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

yavar said:


> TEL are on the move so many we see some picture on social media



Iranian TEL's? it this a wise decision? they want Iran dragged into this....
Absolutely sufficient when Houthis fire some CM's
Iranian attacking directly may drag US into this...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

Draco.IMF said:


> Iranian TEL's? it this a wise decision?


yes, when is 3-3 they need to start hiding, we can't have them at one place so they have to go and hide


Draco.IMF said:


> Iranian attacking directly may drag US into this...


i want worry about them, I am not sure about what is Quds orders are, but we are fully prepared for scenario

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckystrike

Draco.IMF said:


> Iranian TEL's? it this a wise decision? they want Iran dragged into this....
> Absolutely sufficient when Houthis fire some CM's
> Iranian attacking directly may drag US into this...



What are they going to do? Sanction us?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> Hamas has recently been testing long-range rockets in the Mediterranean with Iranian support. Moreover, any new operation is likely coordinated with Iran, or at least get (tacit) approval by it, as Iran would fund the reconstruction/re-armament of these factions. Iran is very much involved in Gaza.



No one disputed if Iran is involved in Gaza, but so far you haven’t provided a shred of evidence of how Iran can help Gaza right now*.*

And heavier rockets like A-120 or even experimental Iranian CM and experimental Iranian 358 are likely in Gaza but in smaller numbers and used for a much wider conflict.

Also rockets again fly low on a fixed trajectory which is why Iron dome is able to intercept a high % of them. It’s simply a computer running trajectory calculations and intercepting them.

Outside of advisory support and logistics, there isn’t much Iran can do right this moment unless it’s trying to involve assets in Lebanon, Yemen, or Syria. Which I doubt given Rouhani is in power and a presidential election is upcoming.


----------



## Draco.IMF

*powerplant + pipeline... *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392198262967386121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392197241159491587

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> *powerplant + pipeline... *
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392198262967386121
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392197241159491587



Hamas has done more damage in 2 nights to Israel than the Persian Gulf Monarchs have done in 20 years.

Syria should learn a thing or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392201466266497026

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Draco.IMF

Draco.IMF said:


> *powerplant + pipeline... *
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392198262967386121
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392197241159491587



the question is, was this pipeline really hit by a rocket (very big luck), or maybe it was a precicion strike (drone)
hitting a pipeline with an unguided rocket? big big luck...i suspect something with precision...


TheImmortal said:


> Hamas has done more damage in 2 nights to Israel than the Persian Gulf Monarchs have done in 20 years.
> 
> Syria should learn a thing or two.



Syria has not this "luxus of freedom"..they cant efford opening a new front...not yet...
but they retaliated already directly at Dimona

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Hypothetically speaking, if Iran/Hezbollah and Ansurallah (Houthis) also started launching drones and missiles at Israel: wouldn't this be the perfect storm to collapse IDF's current defense network due to overwhelming numbers?

Also, wouldn't this be the perfect time for Iran to conduct retaliation operations against Israel for the sabotage and assassinations? Given all the commotion and what not.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> Hypothetically speaking, if Iran/Hezbollah and Ansurallah (Houthis) also started launching drones and missiles at Israel: wouldn't this be the perfect storm to collapse IDF's current defense network due to overwhelming numbers?
> 
> Also, wouldn't this be the perfect time for Iran to conduct retaliation operations against Israel for the sabotage and assassinations? Given all the commotion and what not.


Nope.. they would have the perfect reason to strike Iranian territory. Iran will only retaliate directly if Iranian soil is bombed by Israeli aircraft.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392221249519108102


----------



## luckystrike

The Israelis cant fight Hezb, Assad and Hamas all at the same time. We could also use the chaos to send more arms to Syria.


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> Nope.. they would have the perfect reason to strike Iranian territory. Iran will only retaliate directly if Iranian soil is bombed by Israeli aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392221249519108102



I guess so lol, kinda insane how this recent round of violence between Zionists and Palestinians started over a bunch of evictions and the treatment of worshippers at Al-Aqsa.

I hear the city of Lod is experiencing widespread violence as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AmirPatriot

Draco.IMF said:


> *powerplant + pipeline... *
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392198262967386121
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392197241159491587

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> I guess so lol, kinda insane how this recent round of violence between Zionists and Palestinians started over a bunch of evictions and the treatment of worshippers at Al-Aqsa.
> 
> I hear the city of Lod is experiencing widespread violence as well.





Dariush the Great said:


> Nope.. they would have the perfect reason to strike Iranian territory. Iran will only retaliate directly if Iranian soil is bombed by Israeli aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392221249519108102



Started this for no good reason. They decided to enter the Temple Mount and throw stun gernades inside Al-Asqa mosque. Almost as if they wanted this to happen.

None the less, With an estimate 600 rockets fired so far, you can estimate ~ 1200 interceptors are fired for around $40,000 each.

We can probably presume that the Israelis have many thousands of interceptors in inventory but < 10,000 . Just on the assumption that they did not spend 400 million dollars on interceptors. Mathematically, they simply would not survive an onslaught by Hezb for more than 48 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Not every interception eliminates the warhead


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392223500522467328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392229905623142410
So far significant escalation. Israel in a mess.

If West Bank people acquire arms and manpad, thing will escalate even faster.

Dog days for Israelis.

@Beny Karachun 

*Dear Beny,
When you run to your hole to hide, it is Iran.
Every missile, every rocket is Iran. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 925boy

Surenas said:


> Iran is already involved in Gaza. Who do you think provides these factions over there with the means to strike deep in Israel?


exactly!!!! ! nice 1 bro..this guy just says things and expects no one on PDF to challenge him- Hamas's performance TODAY is evidence of succesful and effective iranain support....him and this guy @Arian bot think Gaza is fighting alone, and they probaly think yemen Houthis are fighting alone, but we all know the recent weapons used and their effectiveness all came from Iran...even the targets Hamas hit were strategic and succesful...Iran's fingerprints are over this imo...smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckystrike

925boy said:


> exactly!!!! ! nice 1 bro..this guy just says things and expects no one on PDF to challenge him- Hamas's performance TODAY is evidence of succesful and effective iranain support....him and this guy @Arian bot think Gaza is fighting alone, and they probaly think yemen Houthis are fighting alone, but we all know the recent weapons used and their effectiveness all came from Iran...even the targets Hamas hit were strategic and succesful...Iran's fingerprints are over this imo...smh.



I dont think anyone is arguing wether Iran is involved in Gaza or not. What we have done is not even 1/10th of what we are capable of doing. There will be consequences, but I think given the current circumstances, the benefits will outweigh the costs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Draco.IMF said:


> Iranian TEL's? it this a wise decision? they want Iran dragged into this....


Nobody drags Iran into conflict, Iran enters when Iran believes the right time and justification are aligned. Israel and US are currently in weaker regional positions though...timing matters...if you get your timing right, you dont have to get anything else right....but i believe resistance front will only escalate or get involved if IDF pushes into Gaza and endangers Hamas..jmo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

925boy said:


> exactly!!!! ! nice 1 bro..this guy just says things and expects no one on PDF to challenge him- Hamas's performance TODAY is evidence of succesful and effective iranain support....him and this guy @Arian bot think Gaza is fighting alone, and they probaly think yemen Houthis are fighting alone, but we all know the recent weapons used and their effectiveness all came from Iran...even the targets Hamas hit were strategic and succesful...Iran's fingerprints are over this imo...smh.



Agreed. This whole operation and change of tactics (bigger barrages of rockets to assess saturation) seems to hint at IRGC planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

luckystrike said:


> I dont think anyone is arguing wether Iran is involved in Gaza or not. What we have done is not even 1/10th of what we are capable of doing. There will be consequences, but I think given the current circumstances, the benefits will outweigh the costs


Any consequence =/= never be that bad

because the shame and destruction Israel took will always make the consequences look "worth it"... Gaza has not hit Israel this effectively in history, these are new times we are in. Go Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## luckystrike

Surenas said:


> Agreed. This whole operation and change of tactics (bigger barrages of rockets to assess saturation) seems to hint at IRGC planning.











Is massive Hamas attack on Israel the assault Iran warned of? - analysis


Iran’s IRGC head Hossein Salami warned last week that Israel was vulnerable to one large tactical operation because the country is so small.




www.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Blue In Green said:


> Also, wouldn't this be the perfect time for Iran to conduct retaliation operations against Israel for the sabotage and assassinations? Given all the commotion and what not.


You make a great point.....but Iran also cant be seen as formally and governmentally starting "hostilities" with Israel....Iran is probably begging Israel to do something bold against Iran now..lol...good excuse to jump in.

Fyi, i dont believe rest of Lebanon's opinion deters HEzbollah...cuz why should it? if they didnt intimidate Hezb on the battlefield why would Hezb give a sht about them on the streets in lebanon? Hezb can take over Lebanon now....and IRan can send NDF and more Syrian hezb to comanage Lebanon with HEzb...so i dont buy that crap that @TheImmortal said that Hezbollah is deterred by threat to stat internal civil war in Lebanon..Hezb would beat all parties, so thats not effective deterrence.


luckystrike said:


> Is massive Hamas attack on Israel the assault Iran warned of? - analysis
> 
> 
> Iran’s IRGC head Hossein Salami warned last week that Israel was vulnerable to one large tactical operation because the country is so small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com


Is this Iran's payback to Israel for one of multiple "charges" Iran is billing Israel for???? wow.
Wow, i guess those "attacks" on US military related personnel in Iraq was causing too many problems for some..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Israel thought it could move with impunity and arrogantly establish absolute dominance on the entire region, fuelled by their self-perceived military invincibility as a result of some outdated victories in the past against incompetent conventional armies.

Not any more. They will either wake to the new reality or will be forced to accept the relevant state of play in the Middle East.

This round of conflict will be earth-shattering for their morale and strategic outlook. It's the era of Iranian hegemony now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## luckystrike

Iran has enriched uranium to up to 63% purity, IAEA says


"Fluctuations" at Iran's Natanz plant pushed the purity to which it enriched uranium to 63%, higher than the announced 60% that complicated talks to revive its nuclear deal with world powers, a report by the U.N. nuclear watchdog said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392283830678179841

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392284608771809287


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392284608771809287


they are covering up these numbers here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> they are covering up these numbers here.


 
Of course.
Masking the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

Iran’s significant contribution to world’s scientific growth


TEHRAN – The share of Iranian articles with international participation has had significant growth of 209 percent during an eight-year period (2013-2020), becoming the Islamic world’s leading country in science diplomacy, according to the Scopus International Citation Database.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 742878


You should post this for the crowd in the other thread about Israel-Gaza to show them this informative post. I won't copy paste it from you.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> You should post this for the crowd in the other thread about Israel-Gaza to show them this informative post. I won't copy paste it from you.



it’s fine, go ahead. It’s not like I made the graphic. No worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Draco.IMF said:


> the question is, was this pipeline really hit by a rocket (very big luck), or maybe it was a precicion strike (drone)
> hitting a pipeline with an unguided rocket? big big luck...i suspect something with precision...
> 
> 
> Syria has not this "luxus of freedom"..they cant efford opening a new front...not yet...
> but they retaliated already directly at Dimona


Didn't حماس get their hand on some fajr_5 rocket? If I'm not wrong the new variant of that rocket have a basic terminal guidance upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iskander

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392443407751057411

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran's former hardline president Ahmadinejad to run again


Iran's hardline former president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad on Wednesday registered to run again in an election in June which is being seen as a test of the legitimacy of the country's clerical rulers. Vilified in the West for his questioning of the Holocaust, Ahmadinejad had to step down in 2013...




www.yahoo.com





@mohsen is probably crying tears of joy right now...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mohsen

TheImmortal said:


> Iran's former hardline president Ahmadinejad to run again
> 
> 
> Iran's hardline former president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad on Wednesday registered to run again in an election in June which is being seen as a test of the legitimacy of the country's clerical rulers. Vilified in the West for his questioning of the Holocaust, Ahmadinejad had to step down in 2013...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mohsen is probably crying tears of joy right now...


Or you!


----------



## Iskander

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392523442629529602

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Green

Treatment of Christ PBUH at the hands of Jews must be highlighted in the West to counter Jewish hold over Christian psyche. Cut the Western aid at source. At the same time respect and recognition of Christ by Islam should be highlighted to bring them near.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckystrike

Palestinian Terror Leader Says Iran Funded and Armed His Group for War on Israel - Washington Free Beacon


Just days before Palestinian terror groups began bombarding Israel with rocket attacks, a leader of Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ) said the group's funding and weapons are provided by Iran.




freebeacon.com












Does Iran hold the key to ending Israel's fight with Hamas, PIJ?


Hamas and PIJ officials have told Egyptian, Qatari and other mediators that they would be ready to stop their attacks on Israel once Israel stops its military offensive in the Gaza Strip.




www.jpost.com












‘Not preparing for a ceasefire’: Israel blames Iran as violence continues


An outburst of Hamas rocket attacks and Israeli airstrikes has no end in sight, as Israeli officials are blaming Iran for the conflagration and vowing to dominate the security landscape.




www.washingtonexaminer.com





Theyre trying to put pressure on world powers to end the clashes by claiming Iran is behind everything. Its true, but still a desperate attempt. It means they are scared, or at least very nervous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Iran's former hardline president Ahmadinejad to run again
> 
> 
> Iran's hardline former president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad on Wednesday registered to run again in an election in June which is being seen as a test of the legitimacy of the country's clerical rulers. Vilified in the West for his questioning of the Holocaust, Ahmadinejad had to step down in 2013...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mohsen is probably crying tears of joy right now...


well as far as I understand Mohsen wont support him as president any more. and honnestly I doubt guardian council approve him . let just say he is too controversial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392517972472655872


----------



## TheImmortal

Iskander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392523442629529602



Looks like a big hole in Iron Dome has been exposed and that is low altitude rockets.

The rockets hitting Ashkelon are fired at a lower more direct trajectory than ones fired elsewhere and it seems Iron dome has a difficult time intercepting these ones as potentially it is difficult for radar to predict landing spot and that the missile does not have enough altitude to move around as trying to attack from bottom up (it’s preferred kill method) is very difficult if the rocket is flying slightly above buildings.

If I was Quds force engineer staff, I would seek to transport or transfer technology of a simple unguided delta wing suicide drone that can travel up to 75KM with a 25kg warhead but very low altitude (less than 100 feet) after all Gaza doesn’t have any true tall buildings so once it clears Gaza whatever it hits in Israel will be considered a success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Looks like a big hole in Iron Dome has been exposed and that is low altitude rockets.
> 
> The rockets hitting Ashkelon are fired at a lower more direct trajectory than ones fired elsewhere and it seems Iron dome has a difficult time intercepting these ones as potentially it is difficult for radar to predict landing spot and that the missile does not have enough altitude to move around as trying to attack from bottom up (it’s preferred kill method) is very difficult if the rocket is flying slightly above buildings.
> 
> If I was Quds force engineer staff, I would seek to transport or transfer technology of a simple unguided delta wing suicide drone that can travel up to 75KM with a 25kg warhead but very low altitude (less than 100 feet) after all Gaza doesn’t have any true tall buildings so once it clears Gaza whatever it hits in Israel will be considered a success.


That would be wise for the future. It's a strong possibility this will come to a close soon.


----------



## Menschmaschine

TheImmortal said:


> Looks like a big hole in Iron Dome has been exposed and that is low altitude rockets.
> 
> The rockets hitting Ashkelon are fired at a lower more direct trajectory than ones fired elsewhere and it seems Iron dome has a difficult time intercepting these ones as potentially it is difficult for radar to predict landing spot and that the missile does not have enough altitude to move around as trying to attack from bottom up (it’s preferred kill method) is very difficult if the rocket is flying slightly above buildings.
> 
> If I was Quds force engineer staff, I would seek to transport or transfer technology of a simple unguided delta wing suicide drone that can travel up to 75KM with a 25kg warhead but very low altitude (less than 100 feet) after all Gaza doesn’t have any true tall buildings so once it clears Gaza whatever it hits in Israel will be considered a success.



Actually, Iron Dome is more of a Placebo; according to this analysis less than 5% of all intercepts actually manage to destroy the warhead of the targeted rocket. The reason that there are usually few Israeli casualties is simply because the Palestinian rockets are small with accordingly weak warheads and imprecise.





__





An Explanation of the Evidence of Weaknesses in the Iron Dome Defense System


Editor’s Note: Readerly response to a recent news story, “Israeli Rocket Defense System Failing at a Crucial Task, Expert Analysts Say,” where Ted Postol was quoted to say that Iron Dome was not effectively detonating warheads, was so negative, and angered so many people, particularly Israelis...




www.technologyreview.com


----------



## TheImmortal

Menschmaschine said:


> Actually, Iron Dome is more of a Placebo; according to this analysis less than 5% of all intercepts actually manage to destroy the warhead of the targeted rocket. The reason that there are usually few Israeli casualties is simply because the Palestinian rockets are small with accordingly weak warheads and imprecise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Explanation of the Evidence of Weaknesses in the Iron Dome Defense System
> 
> 
> Editor’s Note: Readerly response to a recent news story, “Israeli Rocket Defense System Failing at a Crucial Task, Expert Analysts Say,” where Ted Postol was quoted to say that Iron Dome was not effectively detonating warheads, was so negative, and angered so many people, particularly Israelis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.technologyreview.com



This is a miscondtruction of the facts. Iron dome is a relatively successful system with low cost of intercept.

Intercepting the warhead is the ideal scenario in a fragmentation interceptor. But splitting the Rocket in half (even if warhead stays in tact) is still a success as most of the rockets will then fall into open fields.

The issue with a low trajectory rocket (ones that hit Ashkelon) in urban environment is the buildings protect the rocket from the interceptor and there is less room to operate vs a low trajectory passing over a battery in a wide open terrain. Compare that to the rockets that fired straight up into the air and a parabolic trajectory those are relatively easy to intercept as speed and trajectory is easily able to be determine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

Purpose of this is:

(1) political to silence the Arab vote in the Knesset from forming a unity government
(2) silence the apartheid opposition in Human rights groups in the West, that the zionists are the "victims" of Palestinian rockets
(3) Draw Iran into this or other players. To defeat the chances of a JCPOA and Iran accepted the the world community. If hardliners won the elections in Iran, after 8 years of moderates, those hardliners could get a few nukes and not get attacked and be liked by everybody, except crazy zionists. Isreal is trying to change that scenario.
Isreal is afraid of this and wants a regional conflict that the assassination of Soleimani did not start. The moderates were restraint in the reply and Iran if the hardliners get in, are going to be legitimate to the world community because of 8 years of moderates legitimizing Iran to the world as moderate and even-tempered. This scares the zionists. After years of Palestinians not getting involved in a war with the zionists, Palestine became acceptable to everybody to support the human rights and freedom for Palestinians.
Zionists want Iran or Syria or Hezbollah drawn in. Zionists are fighting for their lives. The world community was calling Isreal for what it was - a racist state. Netanyahu was on the out.

If Isreal is trying to draw in Hezbollah and Iran into this, this means Iran don't get involved directly.

My main strategy is everybody on their own, everybody fights alone. You can arm your allies, however, Iran should not get into a war with the Saudis in Yemen, send arms. Iranian allies are on their own, Assad should get missiles and ADS from Iran and other equipment. However in a war against Isreal, Isreal and Washington want a world war, then a horrible peace like the Versailles treaty.

If everybody gets into a war and everybody loses. Germany lost the First World War because the Bulgarian Front collapsed and Bulgaria, Turkey and Austria-Hungary quickly sued for peace. Forcing the Germans to sue for peace.

If Iran and Lebanon Resistance and Syria and Hamas and Palestinians fight Isreal. What if Gaza is occupied, Syria knocked out and sues for peace. And one by one your allies are crying for a Versailles Treaty with Iran occupied by the USA.

That is close to the disaster that happened to Germany.

Getting Iran to defend the Palestinians kills two birds with one stone. The Palestinians lose and Iran loses too. Better to have the Palestinian outcry to be against the Saudis and other zionist boot lickers. Have this be a human rights issue, not a war.


----------



## dani92

The kikes thought after killing of soleimani and fakhrizade plus the cyber attacks on many Iranian sites that Iran is fragile but now we see they are even more fragile then Iran kikes thought they will get away with natanz and fakhrizadeh. The kikes said they have nothing to do with soleimani assassination but recent information shows that they had a hand in it they also wanted Iran to retaliated against USA and not against this shows how much the kikes love their allly the USA by making them fight Iran on their behalf. I think after the kike hand in soleimani killing Iran should prepare something big for the kikes now kikestan is burning.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392620683864285186


----------



## Hormuz




----------



## Stryker1982

Hormuz said:


>


Not Gaza unfortunately, Iron done wouldn't survive that.


----------



## sepasgozar

I emerge from the shadows, my friends, to share this video. If there is a resistance force fighting against hegemony, it is at the hands of Haj Ghasem Soleimani, thanks to whom the resistance lives on. Rest in eternal glory and peace, for we are awake, oh mighty General.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392616579364491265

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menschmaschine

TheImmortal said:


> This is a miscondtruction of the facts. Iron dome is a relatively successful system with low cost of intercept.
> 
> Intercepting the warhead is the ideal scenario in a fragmentation interceptor. But splitting the Rocket in half (even if warhead stays in tact) is still a success as most of the rockets will then fall into open fields.



LOL, low cost. What is the cost of a single interceptor missile, $40.000? And you fire two of them at any target. Iron Dome is a concept that is feasible even in principle only because of a highly unusual situation, where you have an adversary who is blockaded and needs to hand craft its rockets.

The interceptor missile does not "split the rocket in half". It explodes in some distance and the splinters are supposed to penetrate the missile body and destroy the warhead. If you look at the photographs of the rocket body where the splinters hit, the holes are quite small. 







The idea is to penetrate and destroy the warhead, not to somehow "body slam" the rocket off course as you seem to imagine.

Of course, as shown in the analysis, Iron Dome is not very good in realizing this concept. The interceptor missile was in less than 20% of cases even facing the front section of the interceptee rocket and in less than 5% of cases was the angular alignment good enough and the distance small enough to make a penetration and destruction of the warhead likely. 

Since most interceptions are in the terminal phase of the ballistic trajectory and with the rocket already in a steep dive, the opportunity to deflect its course are very limited anyway. Not that it matters, since the Palestinian rockets are not very precise, so any course change is as much likely to lead it to a target as it is to lead it away.

This also goes for another silly excuse made by the Israelis for Iron Dome when it fails to intercept rockets, namely that Iron Dome is smart enough to distinguish whether a rocket is bound to hit a target or fall into open field. Fact is, most Palestinian rockets fall into open field because of their poor accuracy. The current situation is simply that the number of rockets launched by the Palestinians is larger than usual, so more are likely to hit something despite their poor accuracy. The performance of Iron Dome or lack thereof has little to do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

One IRGC Quds personal we have lost so far confirmed

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
🕊

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Menschmaschine said:


> *The interceptor missile does not "split the rocket in half*". It explodes in some distance and the splinters are supposed to penetrate the missile body and destroy the warhead. If you look at the photographs of the rocket body where the splinters hit, the holes are quite small.



Wrong, you should learn about the system








I am not going to argue with you. Compared to other air defense systems around the world in this category, I would characterize Iron dome as a succesfulSystem. And yes $40,000 for interceptor is dirt cheap in western militaries and the iron dome doesn’t fire at every projectile if trajectory avoids populated area.

Again I won’t address this again. Iron dome is a successful system, you can have your own biased opinion on it.


----------



## Sineva

Menschmaschine said:


> LOL, low cost. What is the cost of a single interceptor missile, $40.000? And you fire two of them at any target. Iron Dome is a concept that is feasible even in principle only because of a highly unusual situation, where you have an adversary who is blockaded and needs to hand craft its rockets.
> 
> The interceptor missile does not "split the rocket in half". It explodes in some distance and the splinters are supposed to penetrate the missile body and destroy the warhead. If you look at the photographs of the rocket body where the splinters hit, the holes are quite small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea is to penetrate and destroy the warhead, not to somehow "body slam" the rocket off course as you seem to imagine.
> 
> Of course, as shown in the analysis, Iron Dome is not very good in realizing this concept. The interceptor missile was in less than 20% of cases even facing the front section of the interceptee rocket and in less than 5% of cases was the angular alignment good enough and the distance small enough to make a penetration and destruction of the warhead likely.
> 
> Since most interceptions are in the terminal phase of the ballistic trajectory and with the rocket already in a steep dive, the opportunity to deflect its course are very limited anyway. Not that it matters, since the Palestinian rockets are not very precise, so any course change is as much likely to lead it to a target as it is to lead it away.
> 
> This also goes for another silly excuse made by the Israelis for Iron Dome when it fails to intercept rockets, namely that Iron Dome is smart enough to distinguish whether a rocket is bound to hit a target or fall into open field. Fact is, most Palestinian rockets fall into open field because of their poor accuracy. The current situation is simply that the number of rockets launched by the Palestinians is larger than usual, so more are likely to hit something despite their poor accuracy. The performance of Iron Dome or lack thereof has little to do with it.


I`d say that just the seeker alone on those interceptors would likely be costing well in excess of $40,000.00.


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> I`d say that just the seeker alone on those interceptors would likely be costing well in excess of $40,000.00.



Iran loitering 358 Missile/SAM


----------



## Stryker1982

yavar said:


> One IRGC Quds personal we have lost so far confirmed
> 
> إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
> 🕊


Yavar,

Do you have any videos that can be shared about the impacts. My father is not believing me here lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Hormuz said:


>


WHAT!?
Wheres the footage of them being FIRED!! 
You cant just show us footage of the launcher getting into position.......and then.....NOTHING!!,thats totally anticlimactic 🤯


----------



## yavar

Stryker1982 said:


> Yavar,
> 
> Do you have any videos that can be shared about the impacts. My father is not believing me here lol.





yavar said:


> There is no link
> 
> we don’t even admit we are there
> we deny even being there officially
> so you need to wait week or two or even more when the Batoul pictures gets released then I can post it


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sineva said:


> WHAT!?
> Wheres the footage of them being FIRED!!
> You cant just show us footage of the launcher getting into position.......and then.....NOTHING!!,thats totally anticlimactic 🤯


Video is old, and from Lebanon.


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> Iran loitering 358 Missile/SAM
> View attachment 743381


Bit of a difference there m8
The 358[?] uses a passive optronic seeker borrowed from the [low subsonic] sadid glide bomb,the tamir uses an active radar seeker.
One is a loitering munition built to operate below mach one,likely quite a ways below in fact,by comparison the tamir is an abm interceptor that not only has to be capable of very fast acceleration,probably topping out at over mach 2,but also very high maneuverability as well,so is likely pulling tens of Gs and the onboard systems like the seeker have to be built to able to withstand this very high G load,by comparison the optronic seeker on the loitering munition does not.
Essentially its like comparing the systems on an atgm like the kornet to a laser guided anti-tank artillery round like copperhead,one costs $5,000+,the other costs $70,000+.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Stryker1982 said:


> survive



i really would like to know where this footage is from


----------



## yavar

there is another good 30 minutes worth of videos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392903929931968516

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392912136318431234


Sineva said:


> Bit of a difference there m8
> The 358[?] uses a passive optronic seeker borrowed from the [low subsonic] sadid glide bomb,the tamir uses an active radar seeker.
> One is a loitering munition built to operate below mach one,likely quite a ways below in fact,by comparison the tamir is an abm interceptor that not only has to be capable of very fast acceleration,probably topping out at over mach 2,but also very high maneuverability as well,so is likely pulling tens of Gs and the onboard systems like the seeker have to be built to able to withstand this very high G load,by comparison the optronic seeker on the loitering munition does not.
> Essentially its like comparing the systems on an atgm like the kornet to a laser guided anti-tank artillery round like copperhead,one costs $5,000+,the other costs $70,000+.



Iran system is more advanced in many ways. And can reach higher altitude than Manpad
And can be supersonic kill stage if needed.


----------



## sha ah

The most interesting thing about this video is that the former American diplomat lady has a picture in her background which seems to show the various ethnic groups in China. It's the same plan for every country they have a problem with or can't control, divide and conquer, balkanize, spread propaganda to sow discord, finance various separatist groups.

This is why they're spreading these lies about China using forced labor and genocide. All fake news to associate China with negativity and oppression. For example, recently China sent a rocket into space as the initial phase of their new space station, which in a few years will be the only space station above earth and guess what, the Chinese are not inviting the Americans or EU.

Guess how western mainstream media portrays the successful rocket launch ? They called it reckless and dangerous because the remains of the rocket fell into the ocean, so in the end hurting nobody. They're just envious of other nations progress. Their worst fear is being surpassed by a power they can't control. This is why they're freaking out about China and now the US actually has a budget of $300 million a year to smother China on the mainstream media.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran now selling over 2 million barrels per day. The American sanctions have completely failed in the end. 









Iran crude output up by 13.4% in April: OPEC data


OPEC figures show Iran’s crude output reached 2.614 million bpd in April, up 13.4% against March.




www.presstv.com





This video shows Iran's first vaccine production facility. 3 million doses by the end of June and over 12 million doses a month in later months. 









Iran starts mass production of indigenous COVID-19 vaccine


Iran




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

It's official, Israel is burning, the Iron Dome has failed on mass. I mean I don't know how many Palestinian rockets they've been able to intercept but it's quite obvious that dozens and dozens of rockets are getting through daily. On top of that the Arabs are uprising and from the video it's obvious for all to see, Israel is not in a good place. Yes they're hitting Gaza with airstrikes but the rockets from Gaza are penetrating and hitting deeper inside Israel than ever before, which shows their vulnerability.

Also the images of Israeli airstrikes destroying an entire high rise complex for example, many throughout the world are feeling outraged by their actions and by showing off their military strength they're also showing the world how vicious and brutal they truly are. Today in the New York Times, a US journalist openly asked for Palestinian refugees to be able to return to Israel proper, the 1947 borders.

Until recently this would have been unheard of in the US and people would have berated him as being an anti-Semite etc, but when Israel releases videos of them completely annihilating an entire high rise in one shot, I mean compared to scattered rockets, you can't deny the level of disparity. The Israelis can point the finger all they want but honestly at the end of the day they're the ones who have put themselves into this situation with Gaza. It was their choice to mess around with Al Aqsa and force Palestinians out of their homes during Ramadan.



yavar said:


> there is another good 30 minutes worth of videos
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392903929931968516


----------



## sha ah

BBC latest report on the current Gaza-Israel situation





The first few minutes of this video gives a summary of the events up to this point


----------



## Shawnee

Remember how much some people nagged here about Iran not retaliating.
Iran not avenging. The whole time was for patience and patience. The best time was not back then. Hot winter and then hot spring and hot more seasons were ahead.

Now see the fruition, although just the beginning.

*Only three days have already avenged Natanz and Absard and several more combined.*

Patience, patience, patience.

Let’s remember these days for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Palestinian being forcibly evicted tells Jewish settler "You are stealing my house" He responds with a Brooklyn accent "if I don't steal it, someone else will"






Honestly the truth is coming out about Israel's apartheid nature. They can't hide it anymore. The conservatives in the US are still firmly on their side, but the left is going much further to the left on the Israeli issue. 

Biden, no he's too old and loyal to Israel without question but right now UN affiliated human rights groups are all openly calling Israel an apartheid regime. In about 10 years I can see the liberals in the US turning against Israel. 

Remember South Africa ? It took decades but eventually people realized it. The difference was that South Africa was a white apartheid regime discriminating against blacks. However Israel is a zionist white apartheid regime discriminating against Palestinian natives.

You want more proof of the Israeli racist attitudes ? Watch this, they're even evicting black Jews from Israel








Shawnee said:


> Remember how much some people nagged here about Iran not retaliating.
> Iran not avenging. The whole time was for patience and patience. The best time was not back then. How winter and then hot spring and hot more seasons were ahead.
> 
> Now see the fruition, although just the beginning.
> 
> *Only three days have already avenged Natanz and Absard and several more combined.*
> 
> Patience, patience, patience.
> 
> Let’s remember these days for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> *Only three days have already avenged Natanz and Absard and several more combined.*
> 
> Patience, patience, patience.
> 
> Let’s remember these days for the future.



In no way does a few damaged houses and infrastructure make up for Natanz being savatoged 5 times by Israel since 2003 nor does it make up for assassination of Fakhrizadeh and possibly deputy chief of Quds force. Nor does it avenge the 2000+ Israeli strikes on Iranian assets in Syria.

Until Iran wipes off a few Israeli bases off the map and assassinates a few leading military figures revenge is not close to being had.


----------



## sha ah

Have you even watched the videos ? Israel is basically burning right now. Dimona was targeted and so were several other industrial military sites. Natanz ? What happened ? Last I checked Iran is enriching Uranium at 70%. So all their efforts came to nothing.



TheImmortal said:


> In no way does a few damaged houses and infrastructure make up for Natanz being savatoged 5 times by Israel since 2003 nor does it make up for assassination of Fakhrizadeh and possibly deputy chief of Quds force. Nor does it avenge the 2000+ Israeli strikes on Iranian assets in Syria.
> 
> Until Iran wipes off a few Israeli bases off the map and assassinates a few leading military figures revenge is not close to being had.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> In no way does a few damaged houses and infrastructure make up for Natanz being savatoged 5 times by Israel since 2003 nor does it make up for assassination of Fakhrizadeh and possibly deputy chief of Quds force. Nor does it avenge the 2000+ Israeli strikes on Iranian assets in Syria.
> 
> Until Iran wipes off a few Israeli bases off the map and assassinates a few leading military figures revenge is not close to being had.



Think of economic damage, reputation damage, security damage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> Think of economic damage, reputation damage, security damage


I would add to your list the few more items:

1- New Generation of Arabs (16-25) are seeing for the first time in their adult life what brutality Jews are doing to the "Arab" brand..All that PR paid for by UAE and Saudi about "friendly" Israel down the drain in three days.. The case of Settler Jew gangs attacking "ARAB"s so powerful. 

2- Iran is the only real friend an "Arab" has..Iran Walks the Walk while likes of Erdogan and Sisi talk the talk and make phone calls for surrender.

3- Armed resistance is possible..it does inflict pain on the enemy..It also restores Arab pride...The only question is how to make your Weapons more powerful..West Bank Arabs were watching and taking notes...What happens when they become armed and follow the Resistance path.

4- Israeli Propaganda about their military down the drain...Failure of Intelligence, failure to protect their citizen, Vulnerable as hell in every front even against a militia group boxed in a city.

So If you ask me the tables are turning and Arabs are seeing who the real enemy is...and those F35s and Euro fighters can not do a damn thing for an Arab ..few handmade rockets do a much better job.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393114836297568260

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Have you even watched the videos ? Israel is basically burning right now. Dimona was targeted and so were several other industrial military sites. Natanz ? What happened ? Last I checked Iran is enriching Uranium at 70%. So all their efforts came to nothing.



Dimona was never targeted an errant 1960’s S-200 landing 30KM away from Dimona doesn’t mean it was “targeted”. Anymore than a S-200 fired from Syria that landed in Cyprus in the past I guess Syria was “targeting” crypus?

And Iran is enriching minuscule amounts at 60%. What is current SWU capacity? Why doesn’t Iran say? Or IAEA? It was 10,000+ before natanz attack.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Think of economic damage, reputation damage, security damage



Is this your first Gaza war? Because you speak very naively. You must not follow the intifadas.

2006 HZ did a much more severe below to Israel that these rockets.

Whst Hamas is doing is impressive, we should not t take credit away from them.

Lastly this in no way avenges what Israel did to Iran. It doesn’t even avenge General Allahdadi’s death by Israeli air strike in Syria. More needs to come....much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

TheImmortal said:


> Is this your first Gaza war? Because you speak very naively. You must not follow the intifadas.
> 
> 2006 HZ did a much more severe below to Israel that these rockets.
> 
> Whst Hamas is doing is impressive, we should not t take credit away from them.
> 
> Lastly this in no way avenges what Israel did to Iran. It doesn’t even avenge General Allahdadi’s death by Israeli air strike in Syria. More needs to come....much more.


The orders doesn’t have to come from Iran for it to be considered an Iranian victory. Iran is not playing a tit for tat game. Iran is playing for victory and the game plan is to equip the oppressed with KNOWLEDGE and KNOWHOW for military hardware and asymmetric warfare. Hezbollah, Ansarullah and Hamas all share the same DNA which is self sufficiency to a great level and the rest is provided with secure logistic lines. That is why they can sustain decades of war without bleeding out. Not only that, they keep getting stronger. Look at Hezbollah as an example. If Hamas can launch thousands of rockets, what do you think Hezbollah can do? If Hamas has suicide drones, what do you think Hezbollah has? And more importantly what do you think Hamas will develop in 5, 10 and 20 years?
Israel can assassinate and sabotage as much as they want but they are clearly loosing the strategic war because they cannot stop the knowledge transfer and they are unable to close the logistic routes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392973916109484032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Sina-1 said:


> And more importantly what do you think Hamas will develop in 5, 10 and 20 years?


Not much more. Hamas is under a near total embargo with checkpoints manned by Egypt and Israeli soldiers. Not easy smuggling military grade explosives and technology. What has made it thru is testament to how difffukt it is.

HZ on the other hand is part of the Lebanese government and has much more open access to receive technology as long as it makes past Israeli air strikes in Syria.

So I wouldn’t compare future Hamas capabilities to HZ/Houthis. Completely different scenarios.


----------



## sepasgozar

There is nothing like the brotherhood between soldiers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

TheImmortal said:


> Not much more. Hamas is under a near total embargo with checkpoints manned by Egypt and Israeli soldiers. Not easy smuggling military grade explosives and technology. What has made it thru is testament to how difffukt it is.
> 
> HZ on the other hand is part of the Lebanese government and has much more open access to receive technology as long as it makes past Israeli air strikes in Syria.
> 
> So I wouldn’t compare future Hamas capabilities to HZ/Houthis. Completely different scenarios.


Knowledge is just like a virus. When it spreads to a new host, it starts to develop and mutate. Hamas will be resourceful with what they have and innovate, just like ansarullah. The next logical step for them is to develop more accurate missiles and more intelligent drones. It’s only a matter of time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

What exactly are the Russians doing about these Azerbaijani border incursions into Armenia. Are these people retarded?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> What exactly are the Russians doing about these Azerbaijani border incursions into Armenia. Are these people retarded?



Hell, I'm more worried about what Iran is going to do since Azerbaijan has found gumption and is increasing its boldness as of late. It's only a matter of time before they put their sights on Iranian land and want to take that as well (if they feel ready enough). 

If Armenia doesn't protect its national integrity and fight back against Azeri aggression, then what's the point of allying up to Russia who apparently can't do shit for them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Hell, I'm more worried about what Iran is going to do since Azerbaijan has found gumption and is increasing its boldness as of late. It's only a matter of time before they put their sights on Iranian land and want to take that as well (if they feel ready enough).
> 
> If Armenia doesn't protect its national integrity and fight back against Azeri aggression, then what's the point of allying up to Russia who apparently can't do shit for them?



I mean, Azerbaijani will be absolutely obliterated by Iran, but yes I am concerned about a new Saddam forming with Turkey and Azerbaijan. We will pay a heavy price for in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Armenia proper is protected by Russia in a military alliance so Azerbaijan can't touch it. Aliev wants to portray the last conflict as a 100% complete victory but Azerbaijan never even tried to take Stepanakert and in the end they sustained at least 5000 casualties. 5000 dead, that means at least double that number were injured and crippled if not more. 15,000 dead and injured out of an army of 50,000, that's a 30% casualty rate at the minimum, not that great.

Armenians lost for several reasons. They didn't upgrade their air defenses, missile technology and most importantly drone technology. Also they did not modernize their style of fighting to cope with new weapons systems. They sent their troops to the front in large columns in the open, rather than using underground tunnels networks or staying hidden.

Azerbaijan will never try anything against Russia or Iran. Iran wouldn't even need to send troops. Just punishing them with a few hundred missiles, drone strikes, destroying their little pipeline would devastate them. Not only that but they're extremely vulnerable. Look at the Nakhchivan enclave. It's surrounded by the Iranian border to the south and it's separated from Azerbaijan proper. Iran doesn't want any issues, but if they tried anything, Iran has red lines and will respond They wouldn't be able to do anything and their forces would get annihilated.

If they became too arrogant then Russia and Iran could tear them to pieces and they know it. Turkey won't be able to save them. Turkey is financially bankrupt with the Lira at an all time low. Turkey has no access to Azerbaijan proper, only the Nakhchivan enclave and only through a very narrow corridor, which is like a choke point.

They're just behaving belligerent recently because they're irritated. They supposedly won this great decisive war but Armenia is not giving them all the concessions that they were promised, including the corridor to Turkey and now Russian soldiers are there for a minimum of 5 years with the option to renew for another 5 years. They're just acting like a spoiled child screaming for their ice cream.









Armenia says Azerbaijan fails to fully withdraw after border incident


Armenia said on Friday that Azerbaijan had failed to fulfil a promise in full to withdraw troops that had crossed the border in a disputed incident, and that it had sought Russia's military help.




www.reuters.com







Stryker1982 said:


> I mean, Azerbaijani will be absolutely obliterated by Iran, but yes I am concerned about a new Saddam forming with Turkey and Azerbaijan. We will pay a heavy price for in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Even western mainstream media are turning on Israel this time. Palestinians don't have precision weapons because they have no access to precision missile technology. If the Palestinians could strike at Israeli forces directly they would but they can't. Regardless of the fact that Israel has some of the most precise weapons in the world, they're still killing 10 times as many civilians as Hamas.

Now Netanyahu is desperately looking for some kind of victory. This has been extremely humiliating for Israel, so they keep looking for some kind of victory, but it's just an embarassment. The entire world knew that Israel has powerful precision weapons. The world however did not think that Hamas could cause so much damage to Israel and they did not think that Hamas rockets could reach so far into Israel despite their multi billion dollar Iron Dome.

Israeli society, which was supposed to be democratic and inclusive is on full display as an apartheid state. Their entire society has fallen apart with mass civil unrest and most of their civilians hiding in bunkers. This time even flights into Israel have been cancelled for days. That never happened before.

This is just Gaza inflicting this much damage and fear onto Israel. I think Arabs are realizing that the only way forward for them is mass resistance. Imagine if all the Muslim countries were to unite and strike at Israel. Israel would cease to exist. Turkey, Iran, Pakistan. But even if all the Arab countries got together and struck at Israel together and fully mobilized, Israel would be forced to fall back and allow Palestine to exist as a nation.

Yes the Arabs lost the 6 day war and in the 60's but that was a long time ago. If you fail at something, giving up doesn't solve your problems. Trying and trying again and again until you succeed is the best option for any endeavor, any goal. Arabs are realizing this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Now Netanyahu is desperately looking for some kind of victory. This has been extremely humiliating for Israel, so they keep looking for some kind of victory, but it's just an embarassment.



This is just a wrong analysis.

Israeli defense doctrine calls for scorched earth and massive casualties and infrastructure damage to *deter the enemy* from attacking in the future. They want the enemy to remember the high costs.

This is clearly visible in how Israel talks about next Lebanon war and openly proclaims they will “raze Beriut to the ground”. It is one of the reasons why HZ has not started another war because Israel commits massive war crimes and will literally flatten Beirut *even if they are losing the war*. They are taking a page out of the Russian tactic playbook.

Israel fights dirty. Tough to wage a war when you have no city to protect. That is the philosophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393480938944872451

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393250066190815233

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

But again the entire world knew what Israel was capable of. However not many believed that Hamas would have been able to inflict so much damage onto Israel and that their rockets could have reached so far and overwhelmed the Iron Dome.

Remember this is just Hamas, nobody else. So imagine now if Hezbollah and Hamas or even another third or fourth party joined in ?

Not just the rockets but their own citizens are killing each other and their democratic and supposedly liberal society is on full display as an apartheid state as lynchings and inter-ethnic violence continues.

Also this time around the western mainstream media is not as sympathetic and many analysts have stated that the left is moving more to the left when it comes to the Israeli issue. If you consider all this, it's not good for Israel. It doesn't look good

Like what are they trying to get out of this ? One Arab neighborhood with a few Palestinian houses and Al Aqsa mosque in Jerusalem ? That's worth all this damage to their reputation and prestige and the cost of having all their citizens going into bunkers and all their flights shutting down this entire week ? I don't know...

Of course just like in 2006, Israel is going to claim victory no matter what but the truth is not as black and white. They can't even destroy Hamas. The funny part is that they've already claimed that they had decisively defeated Hamas in 2014, so then what happened ? 



TheImmortal said:


> This is just a wrong analysis.
> 
> Israeli defense doctrine calls for scorched earth and massive casualties and infrastructure damage to *deter the enemy* from attacking in the future. They want the enemy to remember the high costs.
> 
> This is clearly visible in how Israel talks about next Lebanon war and openly proclaims they will “raze Beriut to the ground”. It is one of the reasons why HZ has not started another war because Israel commits massive war crimes and will literally flatten Beirut *even if they are losing the war*. They are taking a page out of the Russian tactic playbook.
> 
> Israel fights dirty. Tough to wage a war when you have no city to protect. That is the philosophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz

i swear this guy need to be punished. not killed rather let him die like a dog he is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

China only second country in the world to send a rover onto Mars after USA. Pretty incredible.






Israel has destroyed media building hosting Aljazeera network and Associated Press.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393586594980978691

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Stryker1982 said:


> What exactly are the Russians doing about these Azerbaijani border incursions into Armenia. Are these people retarded?



These stupid Azerbaijanis are just like Israelis, can't resist manufacturing some incident to steal land. They will get bitch slapped hard if they even think about taking on Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

*Azerbaijan's Border Service Says Two Troops Killed in Clash on Border With Iran*



https://sputniknews.com/world/202105151082900372-azerbaijans-border-service-says-two-troops-killed-in-clash-on-border-with-iran/





Aspen said:


> These stupid Azerbaijanis are just like Israelis, can't resist manufacturing some incident to steal land. They will get bitch slapped hard if they even think about taking on Iran.


----------



## sha ah

Okay now it's changed, there's more details. So basically a bunch of Iranian drug dealers killed 2 soldiers from Azerbaijan.

*Azerbaijan's Border Service Says Two Troops Killed in Clash With Drug Smugglers on Iran Border*



https://sputniknews.com/world/202105151082900372-azerbaijans-border-service-says-two-troops-killed-in-clash-on-border-with-iran/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Blue In Green said:


> It's only a matter of time before they put their sights on Iranian land and want to take that as well (if they feel ready enough).


That would literally be a dream for Iran. If Azerbaijan attacked Iran then IRI has the best excuse to completely destroy them and then take back the land.
In either case. Iran will soon start to restore its historical integrity. The whole neighborhood has gone to sh!t and Iran needs to establish stability in the whole region. Afsharid borders should be the goal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

So 2 soldiers from Azerbaijan are dead but now one report states that they detained one drug dealer another says they killed one ? Who knows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199227911829504001


----------



## Dariush the Great

Good. Now the trolls can go back to their hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepasgozar

Sina-1 said:


> That would literally be a dream for Iran. If Azerbaijan attacked Iran then IRI has the best excuse to completely destroy them and then take back the land.
> In either case. Iran will soon start to restore its historical integrity. The whole neighborhood has gone to sh!t and Iran needs to establish stability in the whole region. Afsharid borders should be the goal!


Ghorbunet beram Sina jan. Afsharid empire... coming soon to a neighbourhood near you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Muhammed45 said:


> @Dariush the Great @Arian
> راستی این فالکون29 یه حرومزاده است. زیاد بهش رو ندید دور برمی‌داره حرومزاده تکفیری. یه مدت کامنت هاش قابل دسترس بود من می دیدم کی و برای چی امتیاز منفی گرفته. به خاطر فحش ها و ناسزاهایی که به شیعه ها میگفت چندتا منفی داشت. الان انکار میکنه ولی من دقیق یادمه بین کامنت هاش که می‌گفت خون شیعه ها حلاله و اینکه شیعه ها از کافر حربی هم بدترن. یه توله سگ تکفیریه


می‌دونم. چندین بار ریدم به هیکلش. بلاکش کرده بودم به خاطر جنگ از بلاک درش آوردم
این سری هم ۲ - ۳ بار ریدم بهش

من از بچه‌های ایرانی تعجب می‌کنم که به این آشغال رو می‌دن، به ویژه استرایکر1982
@Stryker1982

اگه ما بهشون راکت نداده بودیم هنوز داشتن سنگ پرت می‌کردن. همون سوریه بهشون کلی کمک کرد آخرسر بهش پشت کردن​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

baradrn hde aghl fngilsi tpe knid k nfhmn az chi shbt mikonim 
badeshm gnah dare.. kshvarsh dr jange. feyln bikhialsh shid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Muhammed45 said:


> کلا قصه غزه فرق میکنه. جنبش جهاد اسلامی پایگاه اصلی ایرانه نه حماس.
> 
> حمایت از غزه به نظرم واجب شرعی و انسانیه. ولی توله سگ هایی که طرفدار محمود عباس هستن کلا با ایران و ایرانی و شیعه مشکل دارند. این حرومزاده هم از هموناست.


به حماس هم کم حال ندادیم

این طرفدار محمود عباس هم نیست. کلاً با شیعیان و ایرانی‌ها مشکل داره

بیشترین عقده‌اش سر این هست که می‌دونه بدون ایران گوه هم ندارن شلیک کنند و تمام اعراب ریدن بهشون​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammed45

Arian said:


> به حماس هم کم حال ندادیم
> 
> این طرفدار محمود عباس هم نیست. کلاً با شیعیان و ایرانی‌ها مشکل داره
> 
> بیشترین عقده‌اش سر این هست که می‌دونه بدون ایران گوه هم ندارن شلیک کنند و تمام اعراب ریدن بهشون​


واسه همین عاشقتم حاجی 😂😂😂😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Muhammed45 said:


> واسه همین عاشقتم حاجی 😂😂😂😂😂


چاکریم برادر 😁

@Stryker1982 @Dariush the Great 
انقدر به اون آدم گوه پر و بال ندین. همین که یه کسی نام ایران رو میاره زورش می‌گیره کثافت آشغال​

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> چاکریم برادر 😁
> 
> @Stryker1982 @Dariush the Great
> انقدر به اون آدم گوه پر و بال ندین. همین که یه کسی نام ایران رو میاره زورش می‌گیره کثافت آشغال​


Haha. Hasasiat dare. Fekr konm az in sonniha efrati bashe.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Haha. Hasasiat dare. Fekr konm az in sonniha efrati bashe.


فکر کنی؟
کسخل طرف تا چند وقت پیش طرفدار داعش بود می‌گفت تنها راه نجات داعش هست و اینکه همه منطقه یکدست مسلمون با یک عقیده باشن و همه هم عرب باشن

من ۲ - ۳ دور تا می‌خورد بهش توهین کردم بعد بلاکش کردم. این سری هم چون دیدم داره پست‌های من رو لایک می‌کنه و جنگ اسرائیل و غزه هست از بلاک درش آوردم. یکی از ضدایرانی‌ترین کاربران سایت هست
گفتم شاید پشتیبانی ایران از غزه رو دیده آدم شده باشه اما از چنین کثافت‌هایی جز نفرت پخش کردن چیز دیگه‌ای در نمیاد​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Arian said:


> چاکریم برادر 😁
> 
> @Stryker1982 @Dariush the Great
> انقدر به اون آدم گوه پر و بال ندین. همین که یه کسی نام ایران رو میاره زورش می‌گیره کثافت آشغال​


 در یک موقعیت حساس است ،

و ما اینجا نمی جنگیم


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> فکر کنی؟
> کسخل طرف تا چند وقت پیش طرفدار داعش بود می‌گفت تنها راه نجات داعش هست و اینکه همه منطقه یکدست مسلمون با یک عقیده باشن و همه هم عرب باشن
> 
> من ۲ - ۳ دور تا می‌خورد بهش توهین کردم بعد بلاکش کردم. این سری هم چون دیدم داره پست‌های من رو لایک می‌کنه و جنگ اسرائیل و غزه هست از بلاک درش آوردم. یکی از ضدایرانی‌ترین کاربران سایت هست
> گفتم شاید پشتیبانی ایران از غزه رو دیده آدم شده باشه اما از چنین کثافت‌هایی جز نفرت پخش کردن چیز دیگه‌ای در نمیاد​


Khob in ro man nemidunestam. agar daeshiye ke bikhialesh mishim.


----------



## Stryker1982

Arian said:


> می‌دونم. چندین بار ریدم به هیکلش. بلاکش کرده بودم به خاطر جنگ از بلاک درش آوردم
> این سری هم ۲ - ۳ بار ریدم بهش
> 
> من از بچه‌های ایرانی تعجب می‌کنم که به این آشغال رو می‌دن، به ویژه استرایکر1982
> @Stryker1982
> 
> اگه ما بهشون راکت نداده بودیم هنوز داشتن سنگ پرت می‌کردن. همون سوریه بهشون کلی کمک کرد آخرسر بهش پشت کردن​



من این را می دانم. این دانش ماست ، و سلاح های ماست ، و بسیاری دیگر ، اما به یاد داشته باشید که این خون ما نیست.


----------



## Arian

Stryker1982 said:


> در یک موقعیت حساس است ،
> 
> و ما اینجا نمی جنگیم


خوب پس برو زیر پست‌های یه آدم افراطی لایک بزن و باهاش هم گفتگو شو
من تنها از جهت آگاهی گفتم که اگه نمی‌دونی طرف کی هست، چنین آدمی هست

بارها برای توهین به ایرانی‌ها و شیعیان و حرف‌های فتنه‌انگیز بلاک شده گفته از فروم می‌رم باز برگشته​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Khob in ro man nemidunestam. agar daeshiye ke bikhialesh mishim.


Age hast, then forget it lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Stryker1982 said:


> من این را می دانم. این دانش ماست ، و سلاح های ماست ، و بسیاری دیگر ، اما به یاد داشته باشید که این خون ما نیست.


کسی هم نگفت خون ما هست،‌ هر چند که تو همین غزه و سوریه و لبنان کم در جنگ با اسرائیل شهید ندادیم
اما این کثافت همین که نام ایران میاد جوش میاره​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Arian said:


> کسی هم نگفت خون ما هست،‌هر چند که تو همین غزه و سوریه و لبنان کم در جنگ با اسرائیل شهید ندادیم
> اما این کثافت همین که نام ایران میاد جوش میاره​


I see.

hmmm

Nemidonestam
Either way my brothers @Arian , @Dariush the Great

ما انتقام سخت خود را گرفتیم و بیشتر خواهیم گرفت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> فکر کنی؟
> کسخل طرف تا چند وقت پیش طرفدار داعش بود می‌گفت تنها راه نجات داعش هست و اینکه همه منطقه یکدست مسلمون با یک عقیده باشن و همه هم عرب باشن
> 
> من ۲ - ۳ دور تا می‌خورد بهش توهین کردم بعد بلاکش کردم. این سری هم چون دیدم داره پست‌های من رو لایک می‌کنه و جنگ اسرائیل و غزه هست از بلاک درش آوردم. یکی از ضدایرانی‌ترین کاربران سایت هست
> گفتم شاید پشتیبانی ایران از غزه رو دیده آدم شده باشه اما از چنین کثافت‌هایی جز نفرت پخش کردن چیز دیگه‌ای در نمیاد​


Be nazare man in yaroo kasiftare





__





Iran Conducts Major Wave of Executions and Shootings of Ethnic Minorities


https://www.fdd.org/analysis/2021/03/04/iran-major-wave-executions-ethnic-minorities/



defence.pk


----------



## sepasgozar

Dariush the Great said:


> Haha. Hasasiat dare. Fekr konm az in sonniha efrati bashe.


keeretonm nemitne bokhre

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Arian 

yaru barat posti gozashte.. daresh biar az list bekhun. yekami molayem shode.


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> @Arian
> 
> yaru barat posti gozashte.. daresh biar az list bekhun. yekami molayem shode.


ولش کن. تو همون بلاک بمونه براش بس هست​


Dariush the Great said:


> Be nazare man in yaroo kasiftare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Conducts Major Wave of Executions and Shootings of Ethnic Minorities
> 
> 
> https://www.fdd.org/analysis/2021/03/04/iran-major-wave-executions-ethnic-minorities/
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


این بنده خدا رد داده. خیلی سال هست که رد داده
هیچ کسی هم این بنده خدا رو تو فروم جدی نمی‌گیره
دیگه انقدر رد دادنش تابلو هست که اصلاً کسی پست‌هاش رو نمی‌خونه و پاسخ هم بهش نمی‌ده
)​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Sina-1 said:


> That would literally be a dream for Iran. If Azerbaijan attacked Iran then IRI has the best excuse to completely destroy them and then take back the land.
> In either case. Iran will soon start to restore its historical integrity. The whole neighborhood has gone to sh!t and Iran needs to establish stability in the whole region. Afsharid borders should be the goal!


 It will surprise you to learn that the next future mission that NATO is training for right now is a scenario where Iran attacks Azerbaijan and NATO intervenes against Iran. The name given to the "Notional" Enemy during war games is "Arainians".


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390710599471013888


https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/iran-nuclear-bomb-design-capability/2021/05/14/a47e75cc-b4f8-11eb-ab43-bebddc5a0f65_story.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> It will surprise you to learn that the next future mission that NATO is training for right now is a scenario where Iran attacks Azerbaijan and NATO intervenes against Iran. The name given to the "Notional" Enemy during war games is "Arainians".


If I’ve understood it correctly, NATO member states will get automatic assistance if and when they get attacked. The case discussed here however is that Azerbaijan attacks Iran. In such a scenario there is not pretext for NATO to get involved, especially considering Azerbaijan not being a NATO member even.

however I personally believe that Iran needs to restore its historic borders due to instability caused by other powers in the region. However that notion will only come into fruition when Iran is a nuclear state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393889141469949954


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393815001555668992

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

"Simorgh" supercomputer unveiled at Amirkabir Univ. of Tech.


TEHRAN, May 16 (MNA) – The unveiling ceremony of “Simorgh” Supercomputer was held at Amirkabir University of Technology on Sunday in the presence of Minister of Communications and Information Technology (ICT) Mohammad-Javad Azari Jahromi.




en.mehrnews.com


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> Doroste. Khub shod belakhare be in ghazie 'eshāre kardin. Manam rāstesh mote'asef mishodam ke ba'zi az Irāniān neveshtehāsho "like" mikonan, vali goftam bikhial, nemiarze be inke vaghtamo talaf konam. Hālā ke ieki-do farde digar ham be in mozu' pardākhtan, bande ham ie seri nokte ezāf konam.
> 
> In mojud ie irānisetiz va shi'esetize be tamām ma'nāst. Hālā dāre iekhorde konhe fekresho penhān mikone, chon maghāmāte Moghāvemate Felestin khodeshun umadan az Irān ta'rif kardano joz'iāte hemāyate Irāno ru kardan. Age taraf 'alān tond miraft zedde Irān, āberush miāne karbārāne Sonniye gheyre-salafi-vahhābi ham miraft. Vali bā hamin vojud, in har_umloghme sa'i dāre mardomo bar zedde Irān hedāyat kone, va dāre talāsh mikone ke pāye modirāro bekeshe dar miyun. Hadafesh ine ke har kasi az Irān ta'rif mikone dar un "thread" tavasote modirā sānsur beshe.
> 
> Iejā ham sa'i dāsht shomāhā ro zedde bande tahrik kone. Unjāi ke mige "un (ia'ni man) hattā Irāni nistesh". Begzarim az inke bande shahrvande Irānam va tābe'iate Irāni dāram (che nejādan Irāni bāsham che na), az milionhā Irānie vatanforush ke miran bā doshmane bigāne va hattā goruhāye tajzie talabe ghomi va teroristāye takfiri mānande Jondolharām misāzan, bande bishtar khedmat kardam be Irān, kolliam fohsh khordam o tahdid shodam bābatesh.
> 
> Albate gamān mikonam eshtebāhe tāktiki mikonid age bekhāid az un "thread" ghahr konid va dige chizi nanvisid, garche moshakhas ast ke modirāne zedde-Irānie in pāygāh (shurbakhtāne un dotāyi ke un "thread" rā donbal mikonan mesle inke jofteshunam az in no' bāshan) bā un yāru raftāre besiār modārā āmiz khāhan dāsht va tā be emruz dāshte-and. Mardak az pāygāheshun sue-estefāde mikone barāye tahdid kardane karbarā be marg, ke khodesh ye eghdāme jenāyist, chandin bār be kārbarā fohshe nāmusi dāde, chandin bār hamalāte tāefegerāyāneye besiār besiār shadid anjām dāde (masalan neveshte ke ghasd dāre dar jange jahāni ba'di, Shi'ayān davazdāh-Emāmirā bekoshe), vali hanuz ke hanuze behesh ejāze midan injā sherkat kone.
> 
> Vali ye nokte za'fe bozorgi dāre, unam inke bekhātere bimārie zehnish, zud az kure dar miyād. Natijetan, benazare bande hamegi berim unjā va tā mitunim az khabarhāye marbut be hemāyate Irān ke dar in jang ta'sirgozārand "post" konim. Har maghāme rasmiye Irāni ke ezhāre jadidi kard dar morede jange fe'li dar Ghazzeh, fori unjā biandāzimesh. Tā maghāle yā videoye jadidi darāmad dar rābete bā hemāyate Irān, belāfāsele "postesh" konim. Modire goft tekrār nemishe kard yā dar moredesh bahs nemishe kard (ke khodesh maskharas, vali khob, mā bayād tu hamin chahārchub az unā zerangtar bāshim), vali akhbār yā tahlile jadidrā mishe onvān kard. Age unam bekhān mamnu' konan, dige hesābi gerāyesheshuno ru kardab, lezā baid midunam in kāro bekonan.
> 
> Unvaghte ke in yāru zud yā dir betereke az 'asabāniat va chizi benvise ke bā'es she ekhrājesh konan (hatman vaseye chand ruz bishtar na, vali hamunesham ghanimate). Ettefāgh nist ke un modire zedde-Irāni ke nāmesh bā "Lāme" lātin shoru' mishe, az in mardak ta'rif kard va vasash nevesht "che khub ke tā hāl ru mozu'e "thread" motemarkez mundi" - chon daghighan midune taraf besiār zud asabi mishe vo khatā anjām mide. Pas ghashang hersesho darbiārin bedune inke khodātun khatāyi bekonin.
> 
> Ye kāre dige ke 'alāve bar in ham mitunim bekonim, ine ke ye "threade" jodāgāne ham tu ghesmate Khāvar Miyāne dorost konim bā mozu'e komakhāye Irān be Felestinihāye Sonni az diruz tā emruz (ettefāghan vajeye Sonni rā tu titresh ezāfe konim khub mishe vāseye khonsāsāzie tablighāte takfiri ke tohmat mizane Irān zedde Sonnie va gheyre). Unghadr untu "post" konim tā in irānisetizā va shi'esetizā beterekan.
> 
> Khāterjam bāshid ke bar'akse ezhārāte in mojud, ke atbe neveshteye khodesh, omidesh bar ine ke tarafdārāne Irān ham be in natije beresan ke Irān "hich kāri joz ye seri sho'ār vase Felestin anjām nemide", dar vāghe' kheili az kārbarāne Sonni-mazhabe in pāygāh cheshashun bāz shode va motevaje shodan ke cheghadr Irān be Felestin komak karde, az jomle komakāye jeddie taslihāti, dar hāli ke keshvarāye hich jorati nadāshtan ke kuchiktarin ghalatiro bekonan tu in zamine.
> 
> In jebhe ro be hich onvān tark nakonim, balke tā jāyi ke mishe, bāzam in mozu'ro ashkār konim va pāfeshāri konim dar un "thread". Unam bishtar az dide ettehāde Shi'e-Sonni, kamtar gele konim ke cherā digar keshvarā komaki nemikonan, va bishtar be in eshāre konim ke Jomhurie Eslāmie Irān siāsate gheyre tā'efegerāyāne-i dāre donbāl mikone va be tore ghahremānāne, be komake barādarāne Mosalmāne Sonniesham mipardāze. Bezārim tā'efegerāhā va takfirihā khodeshun khodeshuno kamo kam ru konan.
> 
> ______
> 
> 
> 
> Un sare jāye khodesh. Vali benazaram dalil bar in nemishe ke bā ie irānisetize do āteshe hamrāh shavid va neveshtehāsho "like" konid. Khāheshan bebinid taraf che chizāye neveshte 'aleyhe Irān, ba'd befarmāyid āyā manteghie, yā haghghe ke ye Irānie vatandust biād bā un mesle ye refigh raftar kone?
> 
> ______
> 
> 
> 
> Dotāshunam az ye jensan. Vali fargheshun ine ke in yārui ke 'onvan mikonin, taghriban hame uno be onvān ye dalghak mibinan, hattā 'aksare hamvatanān o hammazhabhāne khodesh. Dar surati ke unieki, ta'siresh ru afkāre 'azā bishtar ast va az in nazar sademeyi ke be Irān miresune ham bālātare.
> 
> Khāheshan, ejāze nadahid kineyi ke dar moghābele rohāniat va yā maghāme mo'azzame Rahbari (hafazatAllāh) mitavānid dāshte bāshid, mojeb shavad bā ie irānisetiz hamrāh shavid.
> 
> Fardirā ke "barādar" nāmide-id, chand karbare Irānirā injā tahdide be marg kard, be Shi'ayān hamle kard, unhā rā "dayyus" nāmid, va khāstare naslkoshiye mardāne Irān shod, agar ke hāzer nashavand mazhabeshuno 'avaz konand. Vāseye ye abar-melligarāye Irāni, sharmāvar ast agar bekhād chenin kasirā az rofaghāye khodesh bedune. Khāheshan mesle in mokhālefine Jomhurie Eslāmi tu khārej az keshvar nashavid, ke az ru enād miran ba harchi tajzietalabo hattā terroriste shi'esetiz az no'e be estelāh jahādie vahhābi/salafi/deobandi minshinan yā az unā hemāyat mikonan.
> 
> Har dafe' ke minvisid "cherā Irān o Hezbollāh mostaghiman vārede jang nemishan", be barnāmeye in fard va darzemn be ahdāfe seyhonistā ke mikhān tafraghe biandāzan beyne Shi'e vo Sonni, va beyne Irāni o 'Arab, komak kardid. Hattā age in mikhād nazaretun bāshe va niyatetun bad nist, man khāhesh mikonam az shomā mogheyitat shenās bāshid va jeloye un martikeye doshmane Irān in chizāro modām tekrār nafarmāyid.
> 
> Hālā tu poste ba'dim chandtā nemune mindāzam az ezhārāte in mardak tā hamatun bebinin bā ki tarafin va dige ghorbun sadaghesh narin.


دقیقاً

من از دوستان ایرانی تعجب می‌کنم که مزخرفاتی مثل اینکه ما یا لبنان یا سوریه باید وارد جنگ بشیم رو می‌نویسند. این یعنی دقیقاً تکرار کردن گفتمان دشمن و گل به خودی زدن

لبنان کشوری مستقل هست که حزب‌الله برای دفاع از مردم لبنان ساخته شده و تنها در صورتی می‌تونه در لبنان به کارش ادامه بده که از منافع ملی لبنان پاسداری کنه
چرا هنگامی که خیلی از افراد همین گروه‌های فلسطینی به حزب‌الله در جنگ سوریه ناسزا گفتند و فحش دادن و اونها رو آدم کش و مزدور ایران خوندن و از پشت خنجر زدن و حتی گزارش‌هایی هست که برخی اعضاشون علیه حزب‌الله و سوریه در جنگ با گروه‌های تکفیری شرکت کردند حزب‌الله وارد جنگ بشه؟ اون هم در این شرایطی که لبنان خودش لب مرز سقوط و واپاشی هست و یک اشتباه کوچکیک می‌تونه جنگ داخلی-مذهبی راه بیاندازه و جان هزاران لبنانی بی‌گناه رو به خطر بیاندازه

ایران هیچ بدهکاری‌ای به فلسطین نداره و بلکه کلی هم به خاطر این چند دهه حق و طلب از فلسطین داره. اگر به خاطر فلسطین نبود مردم ما امروز زیر شدیدترین تحریم‌های بین‌المللی نبودن و ثروت مردم چندین برابر بود. ما هم بابت فلسطین هزینه و خون بی‌شمار دادیم. اون بیمار پروانه‌ای که به خاطر تحریم با درد فوت کرد اگه ایران دوست اسرائیل بود امروز زنده بود. این همه جانباز و شهید ایران در جنگ ایران و عراق اگه ایران علیه اسرائیل نشده بود امروز زنده و سالم بودند

بحث دیگه سالار جان هم درست هست. همه می‌دونند که من شدیدترین انتقادات رو به سیستم فکری جمهوری اسلامی دارم، اما هرگز نباید اجازه بدیم که اختلافات داخلی ما ذره‌ای به ایرانی بودن و پشتیبانی ما از ایران خدشه وارد کنه. به جز یک سری از افراد منصف که شمارشون کمتر از انگشتان دست هست، هر توهینی که به ایران می‌شه از روی حسادت، اختلافات مذهبی و کینه هست و نباید با این افراد هم صدا شد

در ادامه هم من تائید می‌کنم که این فرد توهین‌های بی‌شماری رو به مردم ایران و کشور ایران کرده و بارها از گروه‌های تندروی سنی پشتیبانی آشکار کرده. و وقتی می‌گم به مردم ایران و کشور ایران توهین کرده یعنی مستقیماً‌به مردم و کشور ایران توهین نکرده، نه به سیاستمداران ایرانی​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

راستش من اصلا نوشته های فالکون رو نخونده رد میکنم با اینکه بلاک هم نکردمش

وقتتون رو سر این افراد بیکار هدر ندید​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammed45 said:


> Shoma taaje sari baradar. Be nejad ya chize digari nist azize man. To khodet az kheyli iraniha, irani tar hasti. Boodanet yek emtiaz baraye mast. Doost daram bishtar fa'al bashi too ghesmate Iranian defense forum. You are One of our ideological leaders.


@SalarHaqq ...these are the same words I have in my mind for you as well...God bless you and God bless iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Muhammed45 said:


> Shoma taaje sari baradar. Be nejad ya chize digari nist azize man. To khodet az kheyli iraniha, irani tar hasti. Boodanet yek emtiaz baraye mast. Doost daram bishtar fa'al bashi too ghesmate Iranian defense forum. You are One of our ideological leaders.





aryobarzan said:


> @SalarHaqq ...these are the same words I have in my mind for you as well...God bless you and God bless iran.



Khejelam kardin dige, barādarān. Mokhlesetunam, va dar khedmate hamegitunam hastam. Tā betunam, sherkat khāham kard injā, agaram ye ruzi natunestam, be bozorgitun bebakhshid mano. Belakhare zendegie "gheyre-majāzi" ham por az chālesh mitune bāshe. Eltemāse do' ā.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> Doroste. Khub shod belakhare be in ghazie 'eshāre kardin. Manam rāstesh mote'asef mishodam ke ba'zi az Irāniān neveshtehāsho "like" mikonan, vali goftam bikhial, nemiarze be inke vaghtamo talaf konam. Hālā ke ieki-do farde digar ham be in mozu' pardākhtan, bande ham ie seri nokte ezāf konam.
> 
> In mojud ie irānisetiz va shi'esetize be tamām ma'nāst. Hālā dāre iekhorde konhe fekresho penhān mikone, chon maghāmāte Moghāvemate Felestin khodeshun umadan az Irān ta'rif kardano joz'iāte hemāyate Irāno ru kardan. Age taraf 'alān tond miraft zedde Irān, āberush miāne karbārāne Sonniye gheyre-salafi-vahhābi ham miraft. Vali bā hamin vojud, in har_umloghme sa'i dāre mardomo bar zedde Irān hedāyat kone, va dāre talāsh mikone ke pāye modirāro bekeshe dar miyun. Hadafesh ine ke har kasi az Irān dar un "thread" ta'rif kone, tavasote modirā sānsur beshe.
> 
> Iejā ham sa'i dāsht shomāhā ro zedde bande tahrik kone. Unjāi ke mige "un (ia'ni man) hattā Irāni nistesh". Begzarim az inke bande shahrvande Irānam va tābe'iate Irāni dāram (che nejādan Irāni bāsham che na), az milionhā Irānie vatanforush ke miran bā doshmane bigāne va hattā goruhāye tajzie talabe ghomi va teroristāye takfiri mānande Jondolharām misāzan, bande bishtar khedmat kardam be Irān, kolliam fohsh khordam o tahdid shodam bābatesh.
> 
> Albate gamān mikonam eshtebāhe tāktiki bāshe age bekhāid az un "thread" ghahr konid va dige chizi nanvisid, garche moshakhas ast ke modirāne zedde-Irānie in pāygāh (shurbakhtāne dotāyi ke un "thread" rā donbal mikonan mesle inke jofteshunam az in no' bāshan) bā un yāru raftāre besiār modārā āmiz khāhan dāsht va tā be emruz dāshte-and. Mardak az pāygāheshun sue-estefāde mikone barāye tahdid kardane karbarā be marg, ke khodesh ye eghdāme jenāyist, chandin bār be kārbarā fohshe nāmusi dāde, chandin bār hamalāte tāefegerāyāneye besiār besiār shadid anjām dāde (masalan neveshte ke ghasd dāre dar jange jahāni ba'di, Shi'ayāne davazdāh-Emāmiro bekoshe), vali hanuz ke hanuze behesh ejāze midan injā sherkat kone.
> 
> Vali ye nokte za'fe bozorgi dāre, unam inke bekhātere bimārie zehnish, zud az kure dar miyād. Natijetan, benazare bande hamegi berim unjā va tā mitunim az khabarhāye marbut be hemāyate Irān ke dar in jang ta'sirgozāre "post" konim. Har maghāme rasmiye Irāni ke ezhāre jadidi kard dar morede jange fe'lie Ghazze, fori unjā biandāzimesh. Tā maghāle yā videoye jadidi darāmad dar rābete bā hemāyate Irān, belāfāsele "postesh" konim hamunjā. Modire goft tekrār nabāyad kard yā dar moredesh bahs nabāyad kard (ke khodesh maskharas, vali khob, mā bayād tu hamin chahārchub az unā zerangtar bāshim), vali akhbār yā tahlile jadidrā hanuz mishe onvān kard. Age unam bekhān mamnu' konan, dige hesābi gerāyesheshuno ru kardan, lezā baid midunam in kāro bekonan.
> 
> Unvaghte ke in yāru zud yā dir betereke az 'asabāniat va chizi benvise ke bā'es she ekhrājesh konan (hatman vaseye chand ruz bishtar na, vali hamunesham ghanimate). Ettefāgh nist ke un modire zedde-Irāni ke nāmesh bā "Lāme" lātin shoru' mishe, az in mardak ta'rif kard va vāsash nevesht "che khub ke tā hāl ru mozu'e "thread" motemarkez mundi" - chon daghighan midune taraf besiār zud asabi mishe vo khatā anjām mide. Pas ghashang pelle pelle hersesho darbiārin bedune inke khodetun khatāyi bekonin.
> 
> Ye kāre dige ke 'alāve bar in mitunim anjām bedim, ine ke ye "threade" jodā ham tu ghesmate Khāvar Miyāne rāh-andāzi konim bā mozu'e komakhāye Irān be Felestinihāye Sonni az diruz tā emruz (ettefāghan vajeye Sonni rā tu titresh ezāfe konim khub mishe vāseye khonsāsāzie tablighāte takfiri ke tohmat mizane va be ghalat eddeā dāre Irān zedde Sonnie va gheyre). Unghadr untu "post" konim tā in irānisetizā va shi'esetizā feshfesheshan.
> 
> Khāterjam bāshid ke bar'akse ezhārāte in mojud, ke atbe neveshteye khodesh, omidesh bar ine ke tarafdārāne Irān ham be in natije beresan ke Irān "hich kāri joz ye seri sho'ār vase Felestin anjām nemide", dar vāghe' kheili az kārbarāne Sonni-mazhabe in pāygāh cheshashun bāz shod va motevaje shodan ke cheghadr Irān be Felestin komak karde, az jomle komakāye jeddie taslihāti, dar hāli ke keshvarāye dige hich jorati nadāshtan kuchiktarin ghalatiro bekonan tu in zamine.
> 
> In jebhe ro be hich onvān tark nakonim, balke tā jāyi ke mishe, morattab in mozu'ro dar un "thread" āshkār konim va pāfeshāri konim. Unam bishtar az dide ettehāde Shi'e-Sonni, kamtar gele konim ke cherā digar keshvarā komaki nemikonan, va bishtar be in eshāre konim ke Jomhurie Eslāmie Irān siāsate gheyre tā'efegerāyāne-i dāre donbāl mikone va be tore ghahremānāne, be komake barādarāne Mosalmāne Sonniesham mipardāze. Bezārim tā'efegerāhā va takfirihā khodeshun khodeshuno kamo kam ru konan.
> 
> ______
> 
> 
> 
> Un sare jāye khodesh. Vali benazaram dalil bar in nemishe ke bā ie irānisetize do āteshe hamrāh shavid va yā inghadar neveshtehāsho "like" konid. Khāheshan bebinid taraf che chizāyi neveshte 'aleyhe Irān, ba'd befarmāyid āyā manteghie, yā haghghe ke ye Irānie vatandus mesle ye refight bā un raftar kone?
> 
> ______
> 
> 
> 
> Dotāshunam az ye jensan. Vali fargheshun ine ke un yārui ke behesh eshāre mikonin, taghriban hame be onvān ye dalghak behesh negāh mikonan, hattā 'aksare hamvatanān o hammazhabiyāne khodesh. Dar surati ke unieki, ta'siresh ru afkāre 'azā bishtare va az in nazar sadameyi ke be Irān miresune ham bālātare.
> 
> Khāheshan, ejāze nadahid kineyi ke dar moghābele rohāniat va yā maghāme mo'azzame Rahbari (hafazatAllāh) mitavānid dāshte bāshid, mojeb shavad bā ie irānisetiz hamrāh shavid.
> 
> Fardirā ke "barādar" nāmide-id, chand kārbare Irānirā injā tahdide be marg karde, be Shi'ayān hamle karde, unhā rā "dayyus" nāmide, va khāstare naslkoshiye mardāne Irān shode, agar ke hāzer nashavand mazhabeshuno 'avaz konand. Vāseye ye abar-melligarāye Irāni, sharmāvar ast bekhād chenin kasirā az rofaghāye khodesh bedune. Khāheshan mesle in mokhālefine Jomhurie Eslāmi tu khārej az keshvar nashavid, ke az ru enād miran ba harchi tajzietalabo hattā terroriste shi'esetiz az no'e be estelāh jahādie vahhābi/salafi/deobandi minshinan yā az unā hemāyat mikonan.
> 
> Har dafe' minvisid "cherā Irān o Hezbollāh mostaghiman vārede jang nemishan", be barnāmeye in fard va darzemn be ahdāfe seyhonistā ke mikhān tafraghe biandāzan beyne Shi'e vo Sonni, va beyne Irāni o 'Arab, komak kardid. Hattā age mikhād nazaretun bāshe va niyatetun bad nist, man khāhesh mikonam az shomā mogheyitat shenās bāshid va jeloye un martikeye doshmane Irān in chizāro modām tekrār nafarmāyid.
> 
> Hālā tu poste ba'dim chandtā nemune mindāzam az ezhārāte in mardak tā hamatun bebinin bā ki tarafin va dige ghorbun sadaghash narin.


Merci az postet dadash. Ghabl az in ke be oon yaroo bepardazam mikhastam begam ke az har ghom ya melliyati bashi farghi nemikone.. yek taare moot be 1000ta iraniha dalghak dar los angeles o albani ina miarze. farsit ham ke kheyli ravoone (neveshtanet man ro be yaade parthian mindaze) va mosalat. az nazare man yek iraniye sad darsad hasti.

dar morede oon yaroo.. man fekr kardam ke ba in jangi ke shoroo shode va motevaje komaak iran be hamas shode alan in too yek sangar hast ba ma. nemidoonam.. oontori ke azash taarif mikoni in yaroo pas bimaar ravaniye. agar intori bashe ke bayad azash parhiz kard (yani kal kal nabayad bahash kard). Man ham movafegham ke bayad alan.. ba in chizhayi ke gofti va.. zer zere chandta terrorist inja... begheyr az oon yaroo... tablighat hemayatemun ro bishtar kard.

man say mikonam agar chizi didam hatman rajebesh post konam. vali yek moshgel inja hast. agar oon pakestaniye ma ro thread ban kard bad chekar konim? dige zuremoon ke be modiran in site ke nemirese. alan mesle ayne baram roshane.. ye 2,3ta post az hemayat iran bezarim bad zood zerti miad har 4,5ta mun ro thread ban mikone. baraye in mozo yek fekri bekonid badan dast be amal beshim.

yek baradar dige ham hast afrighayie az nijeri miad. oon ham pesare khoobiye. oon ro ham dar jaryan bezarid. fekr nakonam betune farsi bekhune. yekjori be zabane engilisi motevajash konid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

@SalarHaqq

راستی منظورش از غیرایرانی شما نبودین. فکر کنم منظورشون آسپن هست که پاکستانی هست و از ایران خیلی طرفداری می‌کنه و طرفداری کردنش بدجور روی مخ اینها رفته. یا اون یکی که از صربستان یا بونسی هست و گفت همه اینها تحت فرماندهی ایران هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> @Stryker1982 @Dariush the Great
> 
> Age inā bas nist, lotfan beguyid, chon bāzam dāram va vasatun mindāzam. Un akse morghe chos-mesghalesho az amd nandākhtam tā foran hālish nashe dāre dar morede un sohbat mishe, nayād injā dabbe darbiāre. Age bāvar nadārid khodeshe, begid lotfan tā kolle tasviro vasātun pakhsh konam.
> 
> Albate ba'ziātun bā barkhi az in ezhārāt āshnā budid, chon hamun moghe' vakonesh neshun dade budid.
> 
> Be har hāl az man goftan bud. Halā age māyelid az intor junevari bā chenin afkāre palid hemāyat ya refāghat konid, khod dānid. Age nazare bandaro mikhāin, migam tof be ruye harumloghmeye kasifesh.
> 
> _Injā dāre be Irānzamin, mellate Irān va barādaremun Aspen fohsh mide:_
> 
> View attachment 744393
> 
> 
> View attachment 744394
> 
> 
> _Injā, 'alāve bar tohmat be Irāni va Shi'e, bārādaremun Xerxes22 rā tahdid be marg mikone, va darzemn pishnahād shartbandi bar sare pul mide, ke dar dinemun harum ast (ruro beram vāghean):_
> 
> View attachment 744395
> 
> 
> _Injā rāhe bandāro "rāhe kofre Shi'e-ye Davāzdah Emāmi" mināme va bandaro tahdid be marg mikone:_
> 
> View attachment 744398
> 
> 
> _Injā Irānihā rā "Yahud-parast" va "terorist" mināmad, eddeā mikonad Irān hich mahbubiati mābeyne Moslemin nadārad va miguyad Irānzamin mizbāne Dajjāle ahrimani khāhad bud, va minvisid "you are kafir people through and through":_
> 
> View attachment 744400
> 
> 
> _Hāl Hack-Hook rā "teroriste Khodā-setiz" mināmad, Emrikā rā keshvare khod midānad va miguyad Khodāvand Irān rā nābud khāhand kard:_
> 
> View attachment 744403
> 
> 
> _Sepas Hack-Hook rā tahdid be boridane sar mikonad:_
> 
> View attachment 744405
> 
> 
> _Inam dige oje veghāhatesh... 'Alāve bar bekār bordane laghabe "Rafidi kafir liars", khāstar nasl-koshie tamāmie mardān va pesar-bachehāye Irāni mishavad, agar ke Sonni (az dide un lābod iani vahābi-salafi) nashavan:_
> 
> View attachment 744407
> 
> 
> Bā chenin 'āmele pasti ruberu hastid.


Khak bar saresh konan. In ke tahdid marg karde.. reportesh kon postasho. be raise in site neshunesh bede (esmesho nemiyaram) begoo ke in tahdid ha ro karde va agar eghdami nakonad shoma be polis gozaresh khahid dad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Can someone fill me in on what's going on?

Has another anti-Shia bigot gone on a tirade again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> Khak bar saresh konan. In ke tahdid marg karde.. reportesh kon postasho. be raise in site neshunesh bede (esmesho nemiyaram) begoo ke in tahdid ha ro karde va agar eghdami nakonad shoma be polis gozaresh khahid dad.



Bale dādāsh, daghighan hamun vaght "reportesh" karde budam. Hich vākoneshi neshun nadādan, joz inke "postesho" pāk konan. Gamān konam hattā "banesh" nakardan un moghe'.

Ba'desh raftam tu un ghesmate "GHQ" gozāresh dādam, bāzam kuchiktarin vākoneshiro neshun nadādan, hattā javābamo nadādan.

Halā fe'lan bikhial. Age bāre dige mano yā Irānie digari rā tahdid be marg kone, fek konam unvaght eghdāme ghānuni khāham kard. Tā unvaght be zahmatesh nemiarze.

Vali sepās az hemāyatet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

SalarHaqq said:


> Bale dādāsh, daghighan hamun vaght "reportesh" karde budam. Hich vākoneshi neshun nadādan, joz inke "postesho" pāk kardan. Gamān konam hattā "banesh" nakardan un moghe'.
> 
> Ba'desh raftam tu un ghesmate "GHQ" gozāresh dādam, bāzam kuchiktarin vākoneshiro neshun nadādan, hattā javābamo nadādan.
> 
> Halā fe'lan bikhial. Age bāre dige mano yā Irānie digari rā tahdid be marg kone, fek konam unvaght eghdāme ghānuni khāham kard. Tā unvaght be zahmatesh nemiarze.
> 
> Vali sepās az hemāyatet.


سالار جان من ۱۰ سال پیش که تازه پی‌دی‌اف سالهای نخستش بود اینجا مدیر بخش ایران بودم
اون زمان همه مدیرهای پی‌دی‌اف پاکستانی بودن و اصلاً مدیر بین‌المللی نداشتیم تا اینکه من و موسی (از عربستان سعودی) رو مدیر کردن که هم این بخش‌ها رو بیشتر راه بندازیم هم اینکه دعواهایی که می‌شد که بیشترشون رنگ و بوی مذهبی و نژادی داشت رو کنترل کنیم

اون زمان یک انجمن کاملاً خصوصی برای مدیران بود که من بهش دسترسی داشتم و راجع به گزارش‌ها و دعواهایی که پیش می‌اومد صحبت می‌کردیم و تصمیم می‌گرفتیم و به چشم می‌دیدم که چقدر بیشترشون ضد ایران هستن ولی رو نمی‌کنند
اون زمان هنوز ترک‌ها تو فروم زیاد نبودن و شاید جمعاً ۲ - ۳ نفر از ترکیه و آذربایجان بود اما اعراب بودن و پاکستانی‌های خیلی رادیکال هم داشتیم
تقریباً‌ در همه موارد اگه یه کسی به شیعیان یا ایران توهین می‌کرد، فرد ایرانی از یک هفته تا گاهی همیشگی بن می‌شد و اون یکی نهایت اخطار می‌گرفت یا یک هفته بن می‌شد،‌ حتی اگه حمله رو اون شروع کرده بود

سر همین بود که من همون موقع بهشون گفتم من دیگه هیچ علاقه‌ای به مدیریت در پی‌دی‌اف ندارم بگردین یک نفر دیگه رو پیدا کنید چون کاملاً می‌دیدم ریپورت‌ها چطوری یک طرفه هندل می‌شد

این جماعت بیشترشون از ایران عقده دارن. یک سری از ایران عقده دارن چون کشور خودشون نوکر آمریکا و اسرائیل هست و می‌بینند باز هم با وجود این همه تحریم ایران از اونها هنوز هم بهتر هست، یک سری دیگه هم عقده از این دارن که چرا ایرانی‌ها سنی نیستند، یکسری هم کلاً از ایرانی جماعت عقده دارن چون ایرانی‌های خارج از کشور اینها رو اصلاً آدم حساب نمی‌کنند. خلاصه داستان پیچیده‌ای هست. اینجا شاید ۲۰٪‌ ایران رو دوست داشته باشن، ۶۰٪‌ از ایران بدشون بیاد و ۲۰٪ هم خنثی باشن. دارنده وبسایت هم تلاش می‌کنه دخالت نکنه و خنثی باشه اما در مجموع بیشتر سمت اعراب و ترک‌ها هست تا ایرانی‌ها و حتی یکبار مستقیم به من گفت که هیچ مردمی به اندازه ایرانی‌ها از قوانین سایت سوء استفاده نمی‌کنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> سالار جان من ۱۰ سال پیش که تازه پی‌دی‌اف سالهای نخستش بود اینجا مدیر بخش ایران بودم
> اون زمان همه مدیرهای پی‌دی‌اف پاکستانی بودن و اصلاً مدیر بین‌المللی نداشتیم تا اینکه من و موسی (از عرستان سعودی) رو مدیر کردن که هم این بخش‌ها رو بیشتر راه بندازیم هم اینکه دعواهایی که می‌شد که بیشترشون رنگ و بوی مذهبی داشت رو کنترل کنیم
> 
> اون زمان یک انجمن کاملاً خصوصی برای مدیران بود که من بهش دسترسی داشتم و به چشم می‌دیدم که چقدر بیشترشون ضد ایران هستن ولی رو نمی‌کنند
> اون زمان هنوز ترک‌ها تو فروم زیاد نبودن و شاید جمعاً ۲ - ۳ نفر از ترکیه و آذربایجان بود اما اعراب بودن و پاکستانی‌های خیلی رادیکال هم داشتیم
> تقریباً‌ در همه موارد اگه یه کسی به شیعیان یا ایران توهین می‌کرد، ایرانی بن می‌شد و اون یکی اخطار می‌گرفت حتی اگه حمله رو اون شروع کرده بود
> 
> سر همین بود که من همون موقع بهشون گفتم من دیگه هیچ علاقه‌ای به مدیریت در پی‌دی‌اف ندارم بگردین یک نفر دیگه رو پیدا کنید چون کاملاً می‌دیدم ریپورت‌ها چطوری یک طرفه هندل می‌شد. این جماعت بیشترشون از ایران عقده دارن
> 
> یک سری از ایران عقده دارن چون کشور خودشون نوکر آمریکا و اسرائیل هست و می‌بینند باز هم با وجود این همه تحریم ایران از اونها هنوز هم بهتر هست، یک سری دیگه هم عقده از این دارن که چرا ایرانی‌ها سنی نیستند، یکسری هم کلاً از ایرانی جماعت عقده دارن چون ایرانی‌های خارج از کشور اینها رو اصلاً آدم حساب نمی‌کنند. خلاصه داستان پیچیده‌ای هست. اینجا شاید ۲۰٪‌ ایران رو دوست داشته باشن، ۶۰٪‌ از ایران بدشون بیاد و ۲۰٪ هم خنثی باشن​


Man ham oon zaman boodam dadash  yek moderator arab bood esmesh ''mosamania'' bood yek chizi too in maye ha. oon ham zedde iran bood. oon zaman yek video ''gay'' dorost kardim ke akse oon bande khoda bood ba ye chandta zede irani dige kheyli bahal bood.. oon zaman ba ye chandta doosta dige inja boodim harki ke zedde irani sohbat mikard zood haleshun ro migereftim  yek bande khoda dige ham bood ke ghabl az in ke az in site bere (va dobare bargarde akhiran) site ro khoob be fana dad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Man ham oon zaman boodam dadash  yek moderator arab bood esmesh ''mosamania'' bood yek chizi too in maye ha. oon ham zedde iran bood. oon zaman yek video ''gay'' dorost kardim ke akse oon bande khoda bood ba ye chandta zede irani dige kheyli bahal bood.. oon zaman ba ye chandta doosta dige inja boodim harki ke zedde irani sohbat mikard zood haleshun ro migereftim  yek bande khoda dige ham bood ke ghabl az in ke az in site bere (va dobare bargarde akhiran) site ro khoob be fana dad


آره. موسی که می‌گم همونی بود که گفتی
نمی‌دونی تو بخش مدیریت چقدر از کونش می‌خوردن. یک جوری که استفراغت می‌گرفت. سر همون شد نزدیک ۸-۹ سال دیگه این ان دونی نیومدم تا اینکه آمریکا سردار سلیمانی رو ترور کرد و دوباره پام به اینجا باز شد

این فالکون فکر کنم قبلاً عکس یه مرد کچل رو گذاشته بود که از اردن بود هه هه هه. خیلی شخصیت‌اش به اون فرد شبیه هست​


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

SalarHaqq said:


> @Stryker1982 @Dariush the Great
> 
> Age inā bas nist, lotfan beguyid, chon bāzam dāram az inā va vāsatunam miandāzam. Un akse morghe chos-mesghalesho az amd nandākhtam tā foran hālish nashe dāre dar morede un sohbat mishe, nayād injā dabbe darbiāre. Age bāvar nadārid khodeshe, lotfan eshāre konid tā kolle tasviro vasātun pakhsh konam.
> 
> Albate ba'ziātun bā barkhi az in ezhārāt āshnā budid, chon hamun moghe' vakonesh neshun dade budid.
> 
> Be har hāl az man goftan bud. Halā age māyelid az intor junevari bā chenin afkāre palidi hemāyat konid ya bā u refāghat konid, khod dānid. Age nazare bandaro mikhāin, migam tof be ruye harumloghmeye kasifesh (sharmande az in vājehā, vali in neveshtehāsho ke domartabe khundam, kami raft ru mokham).
> 
> _Injā dāre be Irānzamin, mellate Irān va barādarāmun Aspen va 925boy fohsh mide, tohmat mizane beheshun ke unā Shi'e hastan (dar hāli ke nistan):_
> 
> View attachment 744393
> 
> 
> View attachment 744394
> 
> 
> _Injā, 'alāve bar tohmat be Irāni va Shi'e, bārādaremun Xerxes22 rā tahdid be marg mikone, va darzemn pishnahād shartbandi bar sare pul mide, ke dar dinemun harum ast (ruro beram vāghean):_
> 
> View attachment 744395
> 
> 
> _Injā rāhe bandāro "rāhe kofre Shi'e-ye Davāzdah Emāmi" mināme va bandaro tahdid be marg mikone:_
> 
> View attachment 744398
> 
> 
> _Injā Irānihā rā "Yahud-parast" va "terorist" mināmad, eddeā mikonad Irān hich mahbubiati mābeyne Moslemin nadārad va miguyad Irānzamin mizbāne Dajjāle ahrimani khāhad bud, va minvisad "you are kafir people through and through", va hattā be modirāne "sāyt" mitupe:_
> 
> View attachment 744400
> 
> 
> _Hāl Hack-Hook rā "teroriste Khodā-setiz" mināmad, Emrikā rā keshvare khod midānad va miguyad Khodāvand Irān rā nābud khāhand kard:_
> 
> View attachment 744403
> 
> 
> _Sepas Hack-Hook rā tahdid be boridane sar mikonad:_
> 
> View attachment 744405
> 
> 
> _Inam dige oje veghāhatesh... 'Alāve bar bekār bordane laghabe "Rafidi kafir liars", khāstāre nasl-koshie tamāmie mardān va pesar-bachehāye Irāni mishavad, agar ke Sonni (az dide un lābod iani vahābi-salafi) nashavand:_
> 
> View attachment 744407
> 
> 
> Bā chenin 'āmele pasti ruberu hastid.



which poster wrote these posts? This place is suspicious as hell? There is also jewish inflitration on PDF in general it is also something to keep in mind.. Why would anyone want to attack the Iranians right now doesn't make logical sense. It is either from someone whos going thru some stuff or an undercover one but either way that person is in the wrong.

You guys shouldn't dwell on so much of that stuff specifically right now.. I understand some of these posts were over the top and unnecessary.


----------



## Arian

Blue In Green said:


> Can someone fill me in on what's going on?
> 
> Has another anti-Shia bigot gone on a tirade again?


There is a particular member that gets triggered and feels butt hurt anytime someone mentions that Iran supports Hamas and without Iran, Hamas wouldn't have access to these new rockets and missiles. The reason that he gets triggered each time someone mentions Iran is because of his hatred for Iranians and Shia people that has been proven times and times again by his posts (some of which were shown by @SalarHaqq). Moderators know this too, but they entertain his ideas apparently. And then we were discussing about PDF in the old days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> which poster wrote these posts? This place is suspicious as hell? There is also jewish inflitration on PDF in general it is also something to keep in mind.. Why would anyone want to attack the Iranians right now doesn't make logical sense. It is either from someone whos going thru some stuff or an undercover one but either..
> 
> You guys shouldn't dwell on so much of that stuff specifically right now.. I understand some of these posts were over the top and unnecessary.



Thanks for your comment. But if I may, please leave it to us if possible, it's an internal matter of "forum politics" between Iranians users. They will know what conclusions to draw and how to react accordingly.


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> Thanks for your comment. But if I may, please leave it to us if possible, it's an internal matter of "forum politics" between Iranians users. They will know what conclusions to draw and how to react accordingly.



Personally Salar, after having been on here for so long, i wouldn't pay it too much mind as Iran's gains in the region and as a country are what's more important. Taking solace in the progress made in-spite of all that Iranians and the oppressed people's of the region have been through is enough for me. 

What someone says on a forum no longer gets to me as it once did but the mods action are a little worrying to be honest.


----------



## Falcon29

Muhammed45 said:


> @Dariush the Great @Arian
> راستی این فالکون29 یه حرومزاده است. زیاد بهش رو ندید دور برمی‌داره حرومزاده تکفیری. یه مدت کامنت هاش قابل دسترس بود من می دیدم کی و برای چی امتیاز منفی گرفته. به خاطر فحش ها و ناسزاهایی که به شیعه ها میگفت چندتا منفی داشت. الان انکار میکنه ولی من دقیق یادمه بین کامنت هاش که می‌گفت خون شیعه ها حلاله و اینکه شیعه ها از کافر حربی هم بدترن. یه توله سگ تکفیریه



What a fascinating guy you are, calling me bastard behind my back. 

@LeGenD @waz @Slav Defence @PakSword 

These guys spent the last 5 pages slandering me behind my back in their native language in their chill thread. Would appreciate if this is dealt with. I don't want to associate with them in anyway or their countrymen which are arrogant and hateful people. I will not allow these attacks on me, and I really think by now moderation team on PDF needs to deal with these members that have God-complexes and think they are master over other members on PDF. I will not allow them to continue these attacks.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Falcon29 said:


> What a fascinating guy you are, calling me bastard behind my back.
> 
> @LeGenD @waz @Slav Defence @PakSword
> 
> These guys spent the last 5 pages slandering me behind my back in their native language in their chill thread. Would appreciate if this is dealt with. I don't want to associate with them in anyway or their countrymen which are arrogant and hateful people. I will not allow these attacks on me, and I really think by now moderation team on PDF needs to deal with these members that have God-complexes and think they are master over other members on PDF. I will not allow them to continue these attacks.


Dude you literally threatened to kill people. how do you explain that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Falcon29 said:


> This is called slander, cowardice, and dirty backbiting by classless individuals like you. Moderators are being informed now. Don't turn chill threads into slandering threads.
> 
> 
> Don't need to explain anything, just know do not do dirty slandering behind someone back because you couldn't change topic in Palestine conflict thread. Nothing you guys want done to me will succeed, I have a lot of backing that you are unaware of. And I will flip it on you.



Lets call a truce on this brother.. You obviously got triggered but lets call a truce on this discussion and it is honestly pointless.

and the Iranians did help with missiles tho perhaps someone has over-posted but they did send missiles..

I just think the whole think is a major misunderstanding that has been overblown by people hanging onto it for far longer then it should have.. On both ends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Muhammed45 

chndin baar bhtun gftm ke b zbn khdmun post nzrid. rft trjm'e krd hmchi fhmid. salar motvje in mozoo hast braye hmun pstsho b finglsi nvsht.


----------



## sha ah

The enclave of Nakhchivan

Many people don't realize but Nakhchivan is an enclave in the North of Iran which belongs to Azerbaijan, yet is separated from the rest of Azerbaijan proper by the internationally recognized Armenian border.

In case of a war this with would leave them extremely vulnerable. Why ? Well Nakhchivan has a long border with Armenia to the north, a long border with Iran to the south and a tiny, very tiny, border with Turkey to the north west, which effectively acts as a deadly choke point.

Also in case of war, for Turkey to reach Azerbaijan proper by ground, they would have to not only traverse this dangerous choke point and risk being easy targets, but also they would have to then force their way through Armenian territory and I'm not talking about disputed Armenian territory. I'm talking about internationally recognized Armenia proper, which has a military alliance with Russia. Any such attempt would force Russia to act militarily.

Many Russian political analysts have even suggested that in case of a war, Russia and Iran should team up to quickly overwhelm Azerbaijan and split the spoils. 

Considering all this, I do not believe that it is in their favor to provoke either Russia or Iran.

The enclave of Nakhchivan in the North of IRAN






Notice that Turkey only has a very narrow entryway into this enclave. This is effectively a chokepoint for Turkish forces.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Lets call a truce on this brother.. You obviously got triggered but lets call a truce on this discussion and it is honestly pointless.
> 
> and the Iranians did help with missiles tho perhaps someone has over-posted but they did send missiles..
> 
> I just think the whole think is a major misunderstanding that has been overblown by people hanging onto it for far longer then it should have.. On both ends


 This issue is not about Iran sending missiles to Palestine bro.. it goes way back.. it is an issue on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Arian said:


> کس ننش، جاکش سنگ پرون رو ) از چی می‌ترسی؟
> نهایتش یه چند وقت اینجا نمیایم اما ننش رو می‌گایم یا اینکه ساسپند هم بشی یکی دیگه باز می‌کنی میای اینجا باز می‌کنیمش​


Doroste dadash vali @SalarHaqq baraye hamin ke in yaroo ada baazi dar nayare be fingilisi nevesht.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Dariush the Great said:


> Doroste dadash vali @SalarHaqq baraye hamin ke in yaroo ada baazi dar nayare be fingilisi nevesht.


بذار بخونه. تخمت هم نباشه. چنان دهنی ازش سرویس کنم که لذت ببری داریوش
از روی بازگردانی هم نمی‌فهمید از روی عکسا می‌فهمید​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

After this conflict I have a soft spot for Iran and willing to give my support to this thread from here on out..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Would this:


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Lets call a truce on this brother.. You obviously got triggered but lets call a truce on this discussion and it is honestly pointless.
> 
> and the Iranians did help with missiles tho perhaps someone has over-posted but they did send missiles..
> 
> I just think the whole think is a major misunderstanding that has been overblown by people hanging onto it for far longer then it should have.. On both ends



- be acceptable resolution to Iranian members?

@SalarHaqq
@Dariush the Great
@Arian
@Muhammed45


----------



## Arian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I myself was never A big fan of the revolutionary guard corps short term and long term strategic planning. I still hold to some extent that their political planning could be modified for their own betterment. I like Shia ppl tho As I am big fan of Azerbaijan and Ilham Aliyev.. But the IRGC could learn something from him how to play your cards right.
> 
> I think the current IRGC are not competent but however I do believe the emerging once are good and I have seen and listened to couple of them they sounded like they could give better strategic planning in the future.
> 
> But after this conflict I have a soft spot for Iran and willing to give my support to this thread from here on out..


This isn't about supporting or criticizing the IRGC, my friend.
Many Iranians criticize the IRGC too because in their opinions they are making strategic mistakes. It is totally fine to disagree with Iran, our policies, our strategies, our cultural values, etc. But the issue that sparked all these conversations is a bigger issue that has manifested itself multiple times in different forms, including threats of killing, family insults, calling Iranians infidels (rafhidi), etc. It's religious bigotry and anti-Iranian/anti-Shia sentiments at its finest.



LeGenD said:


> Would this:
> 
> 
> - be acceptable resolution to Iranian members?
> 
> @SalarHaqq
> @Dariush the Great
> @Arian
> @Muhammed45


As long as moderators do not single out Iranians and exclude them because of the suggestions of a person with a known record of anti-Iran and anti-Shia sentiments, I'm fine with it.

I simply left that discussion and decided to spend my time where I'm welcome, @PakSword made it clear that Iranians who wanted to talk about Iran in that thread were not welcome. Apparently it's totally fine to talk about Turkey, Pakistan, Arabs, etc. on that thread, but talking about Iran and our support for the Palestinian cause (which has caused Iran nothing good but sanctions) is a taboo because it triggers some people with anti-Iranian sentiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Arian said:


> As long as moderators do not single out Iranians and exclude them because of the suggestions of a person with a known record of anti-Iran and anti-Shia sentiments, I'm fine with it.
> 
> I simply left that discussion and decided to spend my time where I'm welcome, @PakSword made it clear that Iranians who wanted to talk about Iran in that thread were not welcome. Apparently it's totally fine to talk about Turkey, Pakistan, Arabs, etc. on that thread, but talking about Iran and our support for the Palestinian cause (which has caused Iran nothing good but sanctions) is a taboo because it triggers some people with anti-Iranian sentiments.



Yeah, I'm not gonna allow you to lie. There are plenty of posts about Iran in that thread. The whole situation did not involve in you, it involved another member who claimed 'Iran is retaliating right now', implying that Palestinians are mercenaries fighting on behalf of Iran. @PakSword told him to refrain from making such posts. And then you got involved and started insulting me and threatening to withdraw from the thread. No such posts will be allowed, shouldn't be allowed, and will not be allowed. No is singling out Iran like you falsely claim.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## sha ah

You're a fan of Aliev ? LOL An autocratic oil dependent dictatorship. Pretty much a patriarchy / monarchy disguised as a Republic. 

Right now what's happening is that Aliyev is acting like a child screaming for ice cream. The Armenians are unwilling to give Aliyev that "Turkish corridor" he so badly wants, therefore he's acting belligerent, but we all know how this ends. Trying to take internationally recognized Armenian territory, when Armenia has a military alliance with Russia, is like committing suicide. This is just bluster, nothing else.



Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I myself was never A big fan of the revolutionary guard corps short term and long term strategic planning. I still hold to some extent that their political planning could be modified for their own betterment. I like Shia ppl tho As I am big fan of Azerbaijan and Ilham Aliyev.. But the IRGC could learn something from him how to play your cards right.
> 
> I think the current IRGC are not competent but however I do believe the emerging once are good and I have seen and listened to couple of them they sounded like they could give better strategic planning in the future.
> 
> But after this conflict I have a soft spot for Iran and willing to give my support to this thread from here on out..


----------



## Aspen

Waqti dar ye jamay hamun k goftam mushkelati wajud daran tu een arseh anarsari tahti unwan ziday enghelab nafuzi wujund daray. Drust, az ye kalmeh harf miyad su istifiadeh mikuneh niruhayi jawun k energy darand khawsteh hayi bala ter az man k sinnam guzashteh darand jamay ro bay sharait mi kashunand k mas aleh siyasi mi shawad k aozaye ay ijtay mayi iqtisadi siyasi mamlikat ro mirizay baham. Een inhiraf ro baygirand een darust.


----------



## PakSword

Arian said:


> Apparently it's totally fine to talk about Turkey, Pakistan, Arabs, etc. on that thread


Are you sure about that?

I usually don't ignore false allegations.


----------



## Arian

PakSword said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> I usually don't ignore false allegations.


I am 100% sure about that. People have discussed about the blockade by Egypt, the UAE support for Israel, protests in Jordan, Iraq, etc. in support of Palestine, etc. Turkey has been mentioned a million times, particularly Erdogan's words like his condemnations, creating a peace corp, etc.

Iran is part of the Palestine-Israel conflict. Like it or not, we are part of the conflict because we are paying a heavier price than any other country in the region or the world for it.

Just check the thread again and see how many times other countries in the region were mentioned and their actions were discussed. I don't see why Iran should be excluded. That seems anti-Iranian to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

sha ah said:


> You're a fan of Aliev ? LOL An autocratic oil dependent dictatorship. Pretty much a patriarchy / monarchy disguised as a Republic.
> 
> Right now what's happening is that Aliyev is acting like a child screaming for ice cream. The Armenians are unwilling to give Aliyev that "Turkish corridor" he so badly wants, therefore he's acting belligerent, but we all know how this ends. Trying to take internationally recognized Armenian territory, when Armenia has a military alliance with Russia, is like committing suicide. This is just bluster, nothing else.



I don't Understand what stargetic value it gives Iran if Azerbaijan doesn't gain it's interests in the region.. Ponder over this.

Ilham broke the back of the vile Armenians a potential enemy to you who slenders your kind day and night.. There is not a power on God's earth that can undo that man not Russia nor China.. not even a united league of aliens. Okay I went to far on the alien part.

Aside from jokes but stargetically Iran should become an ally of Pakistan-Turkey-Azerbaijan and join the league what is there to lose? You need great defensive in your area and believe me your threats are not from the region but from outside of it and you need strong allies in the region to get good backing and a shield from an outside Invasion and I mean a shield against NATO


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## LeGenD

Arian said:


> As long as moderators do not single out Iranians and exclude them because of the suggestions of a person with a known record of anti-Iran and anti-Shia sentiments, I'm fine with it.
> 
> I simply left that discussion and decided to spend my time where I'm welcome, @PakSword made it clear that Iranians who wanted to talk about Iran in that thread were not welcome. Apparently it's totally fine to talk about Turkey, Pakistan, Arabs, etc. on that thread, but talking about Iran and our support for the Palestinian cause (which has caused Iran nothing good but sanctions) is a taboo because it triggers some people with anti-Iranian sentiments.


I am adopting neutral position and willing to help settle this matter.

PDF absolutely discourage discussions about religious schools of thought; this position is officially conveyed in Forum Rules page. This page was not written in vacuum but informed by numerous observations and exchanges of the past.

Please feel encouraged to discuss how Iran helped Hamas in this thread, or create a separate thread for this topic if you feel like it. If you present good evidence in relation, it shall be respected.

I have always maintained that people should learn to respect good evidence in discourses. Problems/misunderstandings arise when good evidence is *not* respected in discourses; when propaganda (or hype) is championed in the face of good evidence instead.

It also helps to carry discussions maturely in the face of difference-of-opinion. Member @Stryker1982 can show understanding and carry discussions maturely for instance.

It would be helpful if member @Falcon29 is not bashed in this thread any further. Please understand that nobody is perfect in life (and expressions). It would be helpful to forgive and move forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Israeli emergency services responding to a synagogue bleacher collapse described as a 'mass casualty event' | CNN


Israeli emergency services are responding to what they have described as a "mass casualty event" after bleachers collapsed at an Orthodox synagogue in the West Bank settlement of Giv'at Ze'ev northwest of Jerusalem.




www.cnn.com


----------



## LeGenD

Arian said:


> I am 100% sure about that. People have discussed about the blockade by Egypt, the UAE support for Israel, protests in Jordan, Iraq, etc. in support of Palestine, etc. Turkey has been mentioned a million times, particularly Erdogan's words like his condemnations, creating a peace corp, etc.
> 
> Iran is part of the Palestine-Israel conflict. Like it or not, we are part of the conflict because we are paying a heavier price than any other country in the region or the world for it.
> 
> Just check the thread again and see how many times other countries in the region were mentioned and their actions were discussed. I don't see why Iran should be excluded. That seems anti-Iranian to me.


If this might be of help to you, I have removed numerous posts/political content/videos in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict thread to help keep it on track and curb disinformation in it. I continue to check it on a deeper level as we speak. It takes time to fix things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakSword

Arian said:


> I am 100% sure about that. People have discussed about the blockade by Egypt, the UAE support for Israel, protests in Jordan, Iraq, etc. in support of Palestine, etc. Turkey has been mentioned a million times, particularly Erdogan's words like his condemnations, creating a peace corp, etc.
> 
> Iran is part of the Palestine-Israel conflict. Like it or not, we are part of the conflict because we are paying a heavier price than any other country in the region or the world for it.
> 
> Just check the thread again and see how many times other countries in the region were mentioned and their actions were discussed. I don't see why Iran should be excluded. That seems anti-Iranian to me.


Your posts suggest that mods deliberately take sides. How many times I told EVERYONE to refrain from bragging? How many times, I told EVERYONE to not bring any country, including Pakistan/ Turkey in the discussion?

Apparently, others at least tried to follow my advice, but some people didn't. 

I tried to be impartial, and people know that I don't take sides.. if still you think that I was deliberately doing that, I am so disappointed. 

By the way, moderation is not a full time job. Right at this moment, I am working on an important assignment, and don't really know what kind of shit show is happening on the other thread.. In these moments, if some posts are missed, they are definitely taken care of during reports reviews (if they are reported).


----------



## Falcon29

LeGenD said:


> I am adopting neutral position and willing to help settle this matter.
> 
> PDF absolutely discourage discussions about religious schools of thought; this position is officially conveyed in Forum Rules page. This page was not written in vacuum but informed by numerous observations and exchanges of the past.
> 
> Please feel encouraged to discuss how Iran helped Hamas in this thread, or create a separate thread for this topic if you feel like it. If you present good evidence in relation, it shall be respected.
> 
> I have always maintained that people should learn to respect good evidence in discourses. Problems/misunderstandings arise when good evidence is *not* respected in discourses; when propaganda (or hype) is championed in the face of good evidence instead.
> 
> It also helps to carry discussions maturely in the face of difference-of-opinion. Member @Stryker1982 can show understanding and carry discussions maturely for instance.
> 
> It would be helpful if member @Falcon29 is not bashed in this thread any further. Please understand that nobody is perfect in life (and expressions). It would be helpful to forgive and move forward.



Thank you for efforts Legend. I want to just clarify it is well Hamas-Iran ties are well known and I am not in denial of that. My problem was with two specific people. One was merely related to misinformation, as Muhammed45 was spamming images of a ballistic missile in Syria and claiming Hamas released the image. It was fake and I made that known, and posted the real press release by Hamas of one of their rockets. He got defensive and started his tirade. And the other guy was claiming that the Hamas/Palestinian fire on Israel was 'Iran retaliating'. I was against this for two reasons. One, it is a lie, and meant to exonerate Iran from it's responsibility to respond on its own, to Israeli attacks targeting them. And to own to their resistance they claim they are renowned for. And two, it is disrespectful in to suggest a whole group of people are acting as mercenaries for another country, and it isn't true. After that, they started throwing a tirade claiming I was trying to discredit Iran or attacking Iran. As those few members want to push such kinds of propaganda. 

I am moving forward from this and am supportive of your initiative. Just wanted to clarify what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Arian

LeGenD said:


> I am adopting neutral position and willing to help settle this matter.
> 
> PDF absolutely discourage discussions about religious schools of thought; this position is officially conveyed in Forum Rules page. This page was not written in vacuum but informed by numerous observations and exchanges of the past.
> 
> Please feel encouraged to discuss how Iran helped Hamas in this thread, or create a separate thread for this topic if you feel like it. If you present good evidence in relation, it shall be respected.
> 
> I have always maintained that people should learn to respect good evidence in discourses. Problems/misunderstandings arise when good evidence is *not* respected in discourses; when propaganda (or hype) is championed in the face of good evidence instead.
> 
> It also helps to carry discussions maturely in the face of difference-of-opinion. Member @Stryker1982 can show understanding and carry discussions maturely for instance.
> 
> It would be helpful if member @Falcon29 is not discussed in this thread any further. Please understand that nobody is perfect in life (and expressions). It would be helpful to forgive and move forward.


Well, I'm glad that you brought it up that PDF absolutely discourages discussions about religious schools of thoughts.

I am an agnostic person. I believe in intelligent design to some extent, but I am not really into any religion. And I have never discussed anything about religion due to my lack of interest. I do have an issue with being called a Shia takfiri terrorist though. But the real question is how does PDF handle people who use strong hateful words against people of a different religion/sect? Because they seem to repeat those words again and again without any consequence. You've been failing to enforce your forum rules apparently.

If you are looking for evidence, Hamas leaders have already confirmed on numerous occasions that their missile technology comes from Iran. They also have very clearly mentioned the role of General Soleimani in the proliferation of new technology to the Axis of Resistance in the region and even called his name when firing missiles at Israel. This video is only one of many videos by Hamas officials that can be used as an evidence:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393052160678502404Yet, I do not understand why we shouldn't be allowed to share this information with others in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict thread to show how our endeavors and our struggle against Israel and their Western supporters have been fruitful. People keep saying that our strategies are stupid on that thread, why can't we defend ourselves? Does it seem fair to you?



LeGenD said:


> If this might be of help to you, I have removed numerous posts/political content/videos in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict thread to help keep it on track and curb disinformation in it. I continue to check it on a deeper level as we speak. It takes time to fix things.


Good. If a policy is applied to everyone equally, then at least it's fair. I might disagree with the policy itself, but at least no one is singled out. I appreciate it. Thanks.



PakSword said:


> Your posts suggest that mods deliberately take sides. How many times I told EVERYONE to refrain from bragging? How many times, I told EVERYONE to not bring any country, including Pakistan/ Turkey in the discussion?
> 
> Apparently, others at least tried to follow my advice, but some people didn't.
> 
> I tried to be impartial, and people know that I don't take sides.. if still you think that I was deliberately doing that, I am so disappointed.
> 
> By the way, moderation is not a full time job. Right at this moment, I am working on an important assignment, and don't really know what kind of shit show is happening on the other thread.. In these moments, if some posts are missed, they are definitely taken care of during reports reviews (if they are reported).


I never bragged about our support for Hamas though.
Well, I reiterate that if a policy is applied to everyone equally and no one is singled out, then it's fine with me. If that thread is supposed to be only for verified news, that's good. Although one might argue that PDF is a discussion forum and discussion of news is inevitable after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

PakSword said:


> Your posts suggest that mods deliberately take sides. How many times I told EVERYONE to refrain from bragging? How many times, I told EVERYONE to not bring any country, including Pakistan/ Turkey in the discussion?
> 
> Apparently, others at least tried to follow my advice, but some people didn't.
> 
> I tried to be impartial, and people know that I don't take sides.. if still you think that I was deliberately doing that, I am so disappointed.
> 
> By the way, moderation is not a full time job. Right at this moment, I am working on an important assignment, and don't really know what kind of shit show is happening on the other thread.. In these moments, if some posts are missed, they are definitely taken care of during reports reviews (if they are reported).



Nobody is bragging about anything. The reason Pakistan and Turkey aren't in the discussion about Gaza is because they have absolutely no dog in the the fight besides words. Iran is in the discussion because there is a strategic link between Iran and Hamas and any serious level headed discussion about this issue will involve Iran. There are a lot of members who view this to be "bragging" but it is not. The reality is that since Iran is the only country that has actually contributed meaningfully to the security and defence of Gaza, they are the only ones who can actually say they have done actions instead of words. All the usual suspects who spread toxic anti-Iran sentiment are finding it difficult to do so this time because almost nobody is able to deny that Iran is the reason that Hamas even exists and with the surge in pro-Gaza opinion, yeah it does look make Iran look good. Nobody should be surprised because Iran has been saying this for decades and nobody believed it. But nevertheless there are some members who deny basic facts and find it difficult to spread anti-Iran sentiment when the only country in the world putting up a real resistance against the complete destruction and genocide of Gaza is Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeGenD

Arian said:


> Well, I'm glad that you brought it up that PDF absolutely discourages discussions about religious schools of thoughts.
> 
> I am an agnostic person. I believe in intelligent design to some extent, but I am not really into any religion. And I have never discussed anything about religion due to my lack of interest. I do have an issue with being called a Shia takfiri terrorist though. But the real question is how does PDF handle people who use strong hateful words against people of a different religion/sect? Because they seem to repeat those words again and again without any consequence. You've been failing to enforce your forum rules apparently.
> 
> If you are looking for evidence, Hamas leaders have already confirmed on numerous occasions that their missile technology comes from Iran. They also have very clearly mentioned the role of General Soleimani in the proliferation of new technology to the Axis of Resistance in the region and even called his name when firing missiles at Israel. This video is only one of many videos by Hamas officials that can be used as an evidence:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393052160678502404Yet, I do not understand why we shouldn't share this information with others in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict thread to show how our endeavors and our struggle against Israel and their Western supporters have been fruitful. People keep saying that our strategies are stupid on that thread, why can't we defend ourselves? Does it seem fair to you?


Two things:

*1.* PDF is incredibly active platform where new posts are noticed every second or two. It takes time to address reports as well. Every Moderator attempts to enforce Forum Rules as per one's capacity to check content (every Moderator have matters to attend to otherwise).

*2.* I do not see any problem with posting a tweet of an Hamas official acknowledging support of Iran in the Israel-Palestinian Conflict thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Aspen said:


> Nobody is bragging about anything. The reason Pakistan and Turkey aren't in the discussion about Gaza is because they have absolutely no dog in the the fight besides words. Iran is in the discussion because there is a strategic link between Iran and Hamas and any serious level headed discussion about this issue will involve Iran. There are a lot of members who view this to be "bragging" but it is not. The reality is that since Iran is the only country that has actually contributed to the security and defence of Gaza, they are the only ones who can actually say they have done actions instead of words. All the usual suspects who spread toxic anti-Iran sentiment are finding it difficult to do so this time because almost nobody is able to deny that Iran is the reason that Hamas even exists and with the surge in pro-Gaza opinion, yeah it does look make Iran look good. Nobody should be surprised because Iran has been saying this for decades and nobody believed it. But nevertheless there are some members who deny basic facts and find it difficult to spread anti-Iran sentiment when the only country in the world putting up a real resistance against the complete destruction and genocide of Gaza is Iran.



Lots of exaggerations and lies here, but I will let it go to allow this initiative to move on. Btw, for you , not worshipping Iran = anti-Iran sentiment. You have an extremism issue that you need to keep to yourself.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PakSword

Aspen said:


> Nobody is bragging about anything. The reason Pakistan and Turkey aren't in the discussion about Gaza is because they have absolutely no dog in the the fight besides words. Iran is in the discussion because there is a strategic link between Iran and Hamas and any serious level headed discussion about this issue will involve Iran. There are a lot of members who view this to be "bragging" but it is not.


Can you create a separate thread on that so that people can discuss Iran's help to Palestinians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

PakSword said:


> Can you create a separate thread on that so that people can discuss Iran's help to Palestinians?



Maybe in the future when things cool down. It has already been discussed extensively. The people who care about it already know about it.


----------



## PakSword

Aspen said:


> The reality is that since Iran is the only country that has actually contributed to the security and defence of Gaza, they are the only ones who can actually say they have done actions instead of words. All the usual suspects who spread toxic anti-Iran sentiment are finding it difficult to do so this time because almost nobody is able to deny that Iran is the reason that Hamas even exists and with the surge in pro-Gaza opinion, yeah it does look make Iran look good. Nobody should be surprised because Iran has been saying this for decades and nobody believed it. But nevertheless there are some members who deny basic facts and find it difficult to spread anti-Iran sentiment when the only country in the world putting up a real resistance against the complete destruction and genocide of Gaza is Iran.


These are the kind of posts on a news/ update related thread that rile up people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

PakSword said:


> These are the kind of posts on a news/ update related thread that rile up people.



I mean I can say it nicely but there's no point in sugarcoating it


----------



## PakSword

Aspen said:


> Maybe in the future when things cool down. It has already been discussed extensively. The people who care about it already know about it.


This is the only thing I wanted from everyone.. Anyone who wants to tell others about the help, he/ she is welcome to open a thread with good, reliable material. PDF team always appreciates good and well researched posts that attract healthy discussion.

However, if anyone just opens a thread to brag.. and to point inaction on part of others, then they are really not welcome.

How hard is it to understand for people here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

PakSword said:


> How hard is it to understand for *people here*?


Why do you have a habit of generalizing your sentences to a group of people instead of just the person you are replying to?
I think that could make things confusing. You are replying to Aspen, but assume that "people here" think the same as him.

I was not bragging about Iran's undeniable support for Hamas. Heck, I didn't even mention it I think. I always tried to stay on topic when people quoted me with off-topic content, and somehow I see your post that literally put all Iranians in the same category and wanted to exclude Iran related news from the discussion. Do you see the problem, bro? Sometimes it's easy to get confused on the internet because the medium is only sending text messages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

=========================================

There are so many pages on that thread.. It is not humanly possible for any mod to review each and every post. Maybe, I deleted some/ I left some, it doesn't mean I take sides.

Important msg that I gave to everyone, whenever I found my mention whenever I logged in, to not divert.

Any posts that we see in a couple of pages that may make situation worse are deleted. There's no way 100% review can be done.

Mods are not online 24/7 and people are mature enough to understand a moderator's call to calm down. If even after that people don't act on the advice, the only option that's left with a moderator, and I hate that option, is to issue infractions.

If you guys have noticed, I didn't issue any infraction, or ban any member other than a couple of Indians from that thread. It's because I feel that the issue belong to all the Muslims.. but the thread was really about news and updates.. not the history.

I am surprised to see the immaturity of some members really.


Arian said:


> Why do you have a habit of generalizing your sentences to a group of people instead of just the person you are replying to?
> I think that could make things confusing. You are replying to Aspen, but assume that "people here" think the same as him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Arian said:


> Heck, I didn't even mention it I think.


Good. But I would like to see that in a separate thread. It's not like we don't know.. but if you have specific details that you can back with reliable sources, you are welcome. 

And I know, you were not diverting, but I was really surprised to see your response to my msg where you wished good luck to both parties. 

Anyway, lets go back to that thread, and stick to the topic. We have all the time in the world, and a lot of bandwidth, to create new threads.

Please do tag me when you or Aspen create one.
Thanks.
=======================================================================
I think the issue is resolved? Or still we have to continue like this like small children?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

To the Iranians. I want to acknowledge that the only country in the entire ummah who is actually doing something practical in helping the Palestinians by giving support to Hamas and arming Israel's sworn enemy Hezbollah is Iran. Rest of the ummah including Pakistan will huff, puff, show fists, ventilate, condemn, give speeches, have conferances but will actually no NOTHING. This deserves respect.

But I still Iran is dumb retard for doing such a thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

PakSword said:


> Good. But I would like to see that in a separate thread. It's not like we don't know.. but if you have specific details that you can back with reliable sources, you are welcome.
> 
> And I know, you were not diverting, but I was really surprised to see your response to my msg where you wished good luck to both parties.
> 
> Anyway, lets go back to that thread, and stick to the topic. We have all the time in the world, and a lot of bandwidth, to create new threads.
> 
> Please do tag me when you or Aspen create one.
> Thanks.
> =======================================================================
> I think the issue is resolved? Or still we have to continue like this like small children?


Yes, brother. It's resolved. I just felt that Iran was being excluded, and I'm not going to lie, I did feel disappointed, but I'm glad that it seems it wasn't the case. Thank you for your patience and clarification. I appreciate it, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Something I want my Iranian brothers to note. Despite what differances we have. Irrespective if we are very religious or secular all of us feel for Palestinians. All of us and that includes Turks, Afghans, Algerians, Malay, Pakistani's, Iranians are revolted by what Israel is doing. 

But India is actually going loopy in tryin to show they are Israel's poodles. Hindustwas in that country openly support zionists and want Muslims wiped out. Keep this in mind!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cthulhu

Indus Pakistan said:


> But India is actually going loopy in tryin to show they are Israel's poodles. Hindustwas in that country openly support zionists and want Muslims wiped out. Keep this in mind!


Yeah there are more Indians online defending Israel under every single twitter post than there are Israelis, This is noticed by Iranians as well as the other day i saw Iranians users were calling the Indians "پاچه خوار" on Iranian sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Maira La

Indus Pakistan said:


> But India is actually going loopy in tryin to show they are Israel's poodles. Hindustwas in that country openly support zionists and want Muslims wiped out. Keep this in mind!



See below. Can you believe it how insanely dedicated they are to the Israeli cause? Even Israelis would not be soldier without pay (unless it's absolutely necessary).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Aspen

Cthulhu said:


> Yeah there are more Indians online defending Israel under every single twitter post than there are Israelis, This is noticed by Iranians as well as the other day i saw Iranians users were calling the Indians "پاچه خوار" on Iranian sites.



India will pay the price for it, their reputation is being destroyed just as badly as UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Cthulhu said:


> Yeah there are more Indians online defending Israel under every single twitter post than there are Israelis, This is noticed by Iranians as well as the other day i saw Iranians users were calling the Indians "پاچه خوار" on Iranian sites.


I am not particularly religious but of course it's my heritage so it rankles me when I see Indian's sucking up to Israeli's or the French Neo-Nazis like Le Pen and touting Muslims as threat to civilization. They try to play the victim card that they are also under seige from Muslim hordes which is kind of rich seeing that there are nearly 1.4 billion Indians.

@Maira La

Ps. At 5 7'' this midget Thakur should not be bragging about his "height".

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Indus Pakistan said:


> Something I want my Iranian brothers to note. Despite what differances we have. Irrespective if we are very religious or secular all of us feel for Palestinians. All of us and that includes Turks, Afghans, Algerians, Malay, Pakistani's, Iranians are revolted by what Israel is doing.
> 
> But India is actually going loopy in tryin to show they are Israel's poodles. Hindustwas in that country openly support zionists and want Muslims wiped out. Keep this in mind!





Indus Pakistan said:


> I am not particularly religious but of course it's my heritage so it rankles me when I see Indian's sucking up to Israeli's or the French Neo-Nazis like Le Pen and touting Muslims as threat to civilization. They try to play the victim card that they are also under seige from Muslim hordes which is kind of rich seeing that there are nearly 1.4 billion Indians.
> 
> @Maira La
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. At 5 7'' this midget Thakur should not be bragging about his "height".


Hindu Nationalists would still be beaten by French Neo Nazis on a Paris Street but this is the cause of proliferation of Social Media and the Internet bought nutters of the world unite instead of workers of world unite lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> This is called slander, cowardice, and dirty backbiting by classless individuals like you. Moderators are being informed now. Don't turn chill threads into slandering threads.



Slander? Nope, I merely quoted and cited you. No false charges, no misquoting of your drivel, insults, sectarianist / iranophobic garbage and death threats, hence no slander whatsoever.

You think you can spew whatever you want and imagine that the preferential treatment you enjoy here is going to shield you from any and all consequences? Keep dreaming, boy.

Coward? You think you're impressing me with your threats, eh? I have no fear at all of your ilk, and there's nothing you can do to me. You have no idea who you threatened with murder, and you would never say this stuff to my face. Run to the mods if you want. However, I'm not interested in interacting with people like you, so don't expect me to come talk to you, unless you quote or mention me of course, in which case I'm going to respond and put you in your place.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


> Slander? Nope, I merely quoted and cited you. No false charges, no misquoting of your drivel, insults, sectarianist and iranophobic garbage and death threats, hence no slander whatsoever.
> 
> You think you can spew whatever you want and imagine that the preferential treatment you enjoy here is going to shield you from any and all consequences? Keep dreaming.
> 
> Coward? You think you're impressing me with your threats, eh? I have no fear at all of your ilk, and there's nothing you can do to me. You have no idea who you threatened with murder. Run to the mods if you want. However, I'm not interested in interacting with people like you, so don't expect me to come talk to you, unless you quote or mention me of course, in which case I'm going to respond and put you in your place.



Reported .


----------



## SalarHaqq

> Reported



Hahahaha, reported for what? Keep reporting, I did not violate any rules and everybody here knows it.



Falcon29 said:


> these members that *have God-complexes* and think they are master over other members on PDF. I will not allow them to continue these attacks.



Now this is some real slander.

That said, like it or not, we will keep denouncing your anti-Shia sectarianist attacks, the family insults you directed at members, your iranophobic drivel, your calls for genocide against Iranians, your repeated death threats, and every other monstrosity you committed.



Falcon29 said:


> Nothing you guys want done to me will succeed, I have a lot of backing that you are unaware of. And I will flip it on you.





> Don't need to explain anything



Oh, don't worry. We are fully aware of the sort of backing anti-Iran elements the world over enjoy, and from what quarters this backing usually originates... Rest assured of that.

There's only one thing I am going to tell you right now: the multiple *death threats* you issued, which constitute a *crime* in the US state you reside in. I have them on screenshot, saved on external USB sticks too. PDF might let that go. But law enforcement and prosecutors in the US are no PDF mods. Try these sort of threats once more, only once more, and we'll see if your "backing" measures up to the legal action that is going to be initiated then. Remember this, you are not the only person with "contacts" here. Then we'll also see whether you're going to have some explaining to do or not. Just try it once more.

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

^Bachehā, nagoftam behetun iekami ghelghelakesh bedin az kure dar mire mese chi?

_______



Falcon29 said:


> You are nothing more than a barking Shia terrorist dog. And you will be in lose-lose situation which ever way you choose to approach this with me. No one will apologize for calling you a Shia extremist terrorist because that's what you are.
> 
> And yes, I know , the anti imperialist , anti-Zionist , anti USA Iranian cheerleader terrorist is threatening to go to the Zionist USA to get help against a Palestinian member he is butthurt over on a forum. Didn't I say you're a munafiq Shia terrorist.



Ah come on, are you scared now? What I warned you of, is not to reiterate one of those* death threats* you like to spew - I don't care for some cheap libel and sectarianist insult delivered from behind a computer screen.

The zionist USA, indeed. Aren't you on the record for calling that same zionist USA "your country"? Or are you declaring jihad on the US too, in addition to the Shia Muslims you threatened to murder? Just be frank, tell us what you're going to do to Americans once "the big war of malhama" starts. You prefer not to? Threatening Shia Muslims is more likely to go through when you reside in America, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

SalarHaqq said:


> ^Bachehā, nagoftam behetun iekami ghelghelakesh bedin az kure dar mire?
> 
> _______
> 
> 
> 
> Ah come on, are you scared now? What I warned you of, is not to reiterate one of those* death threats* you like to spew - I don't care for some cheap libel and sectarianist insult.
> 
> The "zionist USA"? Aren't you on the record for calling it "your country"? Or are you declaring jihad on the US too, in addition to the Shia Muslims you threatened to murder? Just be frank, tell us what you are going to do to Americans once "the big war of malhama" starts, hahahaha. You prefer not to? Threatening Shias is more likely to get through, eh?



Not scared of anything, you are no more than a barking Shia extremist dog. One that claims to be anti-Zionist and wants to go to Zionist USA for a Zionist lawyer. Just pointing out your hypocrisy . And your have a terrible misunderstanding of laws btw.

You are more than welcome to try everything you got. It will be lose-lose situation for you. Otherwise, don't quote me or talk about me. Remain to yourself.

If you are confident in yourself , show me action and not just talk. I am 100% confident in saying you are getting yourself into a lose-lose situation. Whatever you do.

Don't try to impose your will or Iranian revolutionary propaganda on others. We aren't fond of it.


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Falcon29 said:


> Not scared of anything,



Will you tell us what you'll do to American extremists when malhama starts? You scared or just a mono-maniacal Shia-hater?



> you are no more than a barking Shia extremist dog.



Reported.



> One that claims to be anti-Zionist and wants to go to Zionist USA for a Zionist lawyer. Just pointing out your hypocrisy . And your have a terrible misunderstanding of laws btw.



Hahaha, then go ahead and threaten to murder me once more if you dare.

You're thinking of yourself as a legal expert now? Give me a break.



> You are more than welcome to try everything you got. It will be lose-lose situation for you. Otherwise, don't quote me or talk about me. Remain to yourself.



I told you, don't run in circles or try to dodge: issue another *death threat* against me or any other PDF user, and we shall see whether I'll be the one to "lose" anything. If you've taken the wise decision to be a tad more civilized and to refrain from such, then don't waste my time with your ignorant assessment of how this eventuality would play out.



> If you are confident in yourself , show me action and not just talk. I am 100% confident in saying you are getting yourself into a lose-lose situation. Whatever you do.



I announced the conditions to you. I have no time to lose, so I will reserve legal action for the moment when you threaten me with murder again. You will not see any "action" from me unless and until you threaten me with murder a second time.

I'm not encouraging nor baiting you to do so (quite the contrary!), only informing you that legal action will be taken against you if you repeat it. But we both know you're not going to do it, because you are aware of the potential legal consequences. Which is a very good decision on your part, I must say.



> Don't try to impose your will or Iranian revolutionary propaganda on others. We aren't fond of it.



The "likes" my comments received suggest otherwise. I'm certainly not "imposing" anything on anyone, but I am certainly going to keep expressing my views, and readers are going to decide all by themselves whether or not they concur. I am not going to stop only because you enjoin me to, in between two sectarianist insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aryobarzan

@Falcon29 ..please do not insult @SalarHaqq ..he is one of the most respected members of the iranian PDF community...we Iranians feel the sorrow and pain of the Palestinian people..I know you hate iran, and Iranians and that is fine....you need to concentrate on bringing the news to everyone ..God bless your nation and bring victory to you all.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesaint

Maira La said:


> See below. Can you believe it how insanely dedicated they are to the Israeli cause? Even Israelis would not be soldier without pay (unless it's absolutely necessary).
> 
> View attachment 744456


 He will fail Israhelli Air Force entrance written test.. he needs to learn some spelling first.....what a low life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

That megathread has turned into such a dumpster fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> @Falcon29 ..please do not insult @SalarHaqq ..he is one of the most respected members of the iranian PDF community...we Iranians feel the sorrow and pain of the Palestinian people..I know you hate iran, and Iranians and that is fine....you need to concentrate on bringing the news to everyone ..God bless your nation and bring victory to you all.


He is not even Palestinian. .at least not in spirit. His nation is in a heavy struggle yet he finds time to come and troll Iranians. Badbakht.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

برخی از اعضای خاص ادعا می کنند که همه باید طبق روشی که اسرائیل ادعا می کند حماس در هر ساختمان است ، به بخش ایران بپردازند.

برخی از ارسال های آن عضو آنقدر مضحک است که مجبور شدم دو بار آنها را بخوانم تا آنچه را می بینم باور کنم.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

I’m sick of this guys complaining. He fights harder against Iran than Israel lol.

be darak be in adamha. Chera Komak mikonim be in besharifa ke ye keshvare shish milion mitonian inaro as kore zamin nabood konan

It is what it is. I hope they can give a good kicking to the Israel which their tel Aviv strikes did. We don’t need to be involved in their war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

When the mods return, that entire thread is gonna get nuked


----------



## Stryker1982

Aspen said:


> When the mods wake up, that entire thread is gonna get nuked


I’ll get nuked too lol
This war will probably come to a close again soon anyways. Iranians should be told how Palestinians truly feel about them. Support should be rescinded. It’s not worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Stryker1982 said:


> It is what it is. I hope they can give a good kicking to the Israel which their tel Aviv strikes did. We don’t need to be involved in their war.



I wouldn't judge all Palestinians by an IDF cyber unit pretending to show Palestinian flag. Vast majority of Palestinians are good human people who respect and admire brotherly countries like Iran and Pakistan, I know some in real life and they are among my best colleagues.

IDF cyber unit is trying to create chaos here, this is clearest proof of it. If there is any doubt of PDF mods that this Israeli cyber squadron is trying to attack the narrative of truth online, there is no clearer evidence than this. Israel's reputation is in shreds, they are being attacked from every direction. This is how they will go down in flames, trying to come on forums like this sowing division and hatred to make all of us stoop down to their level and accept their horrific war crimes. It will never happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Aspen said:


> I wouldn't judge all Palestinians by an IDF cyber unit pretending to show Palestinian flag. Vast majority of Palestinians are good human people who respect and admire brotherly countries like Iran and Pakistan, I know some in real life and they are among my best colleagues.
> 
> IDF cyber unit is trying to create chaos here, this is clearest proof of it. If there is any doubt of PDF mods that this Israeli cyber squadron is trying to attack the narrative of truth online, there is no clearer evidence than this. Israel's reputation is in shreds, they are being attacked from every direction. This is how they will go down in flames, trying to come on forums like this sowing division and hatred to make all of us stoop down to their level and accept their horrific war crimes. It will never happen.


From my impression, most Palestinians are hostile to Iran, and our policy must adjust towards them.
I understand the complaints that the thread was being derailed by a lot of Iran talk, but when he started pulling out ISIS dogma, that was enough for me.


----------



## Aspen

Stryker1982 said:


> From my impression, most Palestinians are hostile to Iran, and our policy must adjust towards them.
> I understand the complaints that the thread was being derailed by a lot of Iran talk, but when he started pulling out ISIS dogma, that was enough for me.



I wouldn't say hostile, Palestinians might have some grievances with Iran but so does Pakistan, these things can be talked out and resolved on normal human level without going to such a level of hatred. I think that member was an infiltrator from IDF cyber unit. No doubt about it.

The worse Israel's situation gets, the more aggressive and hysterical he becomes.


----------



## aryobarzan

Stryker1982 said:


> I’ll get nuked too lol
> This war will probably come to a close again soon anyways. Iranians should be told how Palestinians truly feel about them. Support should be rescinded. It’s not worth it





Aspen said:


> I wouldn't say hostile, Palestinians might have some grievances with Iran but so does Pakistan, these things can be talked out and resolved on normal human level without going to such a level of hatred. I think that member was an infiltrator from IDF cyber unit. No doubt about it.
> 
> The worse Israel's situation gets, the more aggressive and hysterical he becomes.


If this fellow is indeed an agent..he sure succeeded in getting Iranians to have bad feelings about Palestine....so his job is done..if he actually is a Palestinian just remember he is only one and speaks for himself...The fact that his hatred is so strong is very very unusual...why would any Palestinian even if critical of Iran try soooo hard to piss off Iranians at the time when his nation would need everyone's support even if it is in a forum..,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

I have zero idea on why the mods keep banning and unbanning Flacon29 when he REPEATEDLY starts these sort of flame wars over and over and over again, etc.,

I've personally reported his anti-Iranian, anti-Shia radical extremist comments multiple times and have implored mods to permanently ban him due to his 'radical' nature yet they don't want to do anything about it. Issuing death threats against highly respected members like @SalarHaqq (amongst others) is only one of his many infractions (of which there is too many to count). You'd think that after seeing so many of his truly monstrous and heinous comments, the mods would get off their high-horse and issue some sort of grave warning, but no. I guess the rules of "everybody is welcome" are far more important than dealing with a member that constantly espouses death threats like it is nobodies business. 

Best thing to do is avoid engaging him *at all costs. *Since we won't see any meaningful action in curbing/eliminating his invasive presence here on PDF. 

To the mods, I don't care what you have to say anymore. Do something about him, he is a dangerous individual and your rules aren't going to help hide your inaction.


aryobarzan said:


> If this fellow is indeed an agent..he sure succeeded in getting Iranians to have bad feelings about Palestine....so his job is done..if he actually is a Palestinian just remember he is only one and speaks for himself...The fact that his hatred is so strong is very very unusual...why would any Palestinian even if critical of Iran try soooo hard to piss off Iranians at the time when his nation would need everyone's support even if it is in a forum..,.



No Aryobarzan... this guy is radicalized, he is not meant to be toyed with or entertained.

Please for the love of God, keep your distance from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

This is why it is important to know real Palestinians in real life so that one's view cannot be swayed by some IDF cyber attackers. Knowing real Palestinian people in your life is the key to keep them in your heart with kindness.

Look at how brutally IDF is slaughtering Gaza in real life in a merciless genocide. If they can do that to real children and families, image how vicious they will be to us online. True Palestinians have nothing in common with these Zionist war criminals. Please keep them separate and never lose respect for Palestinians. IDF will try to destroy Gaza's reputation but they will only destroy their own reputation.

I will never lose respect for Palestinians. Only Gaza can fight that bravely if their people have love for their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Blue In Green said:


> I have zero idea on why the mods keep banning and unbanning Flacon29 when he REPEATEDLY starts these sort of flame wars over and over and over again, etc.,
> 
> I've personally reported his anti-Iranian, anti-Shia radical extremist comments multiple times and have implored mods to permanently ban him due to his 'radical' nature yet they don't want to do anything about it. Issuing death threats against highly respected members like @SalarHaqq (amongst others) is only one of his many infractions (of which there is too many to count). You'd think that after seeing so many of his truly monstrous and heinous comments, the mods would get off their high-horse and issue some sort of grave warning, but no. I guess the rules of "everybody is welcome" are far more important than dealing with a member that constantly espouses death threats like it is nobodies business.
> 
> Best thing to do is avoid engaging him *at all costs. *Since we won't see any meaningful action in curbing/eliminating his invasive presence here on PDF.
> 
> To the mods, I don't care what you have to say anymore. Do something about him, he is a dangerous individual and your rules aren't going to help hide your inaction.
> 
> 
> No Aryobarzan... this guy is radicalized, he is not meant to be toyed with or entertained.
> 
> Please for the love of God, keep your distance from him.


he mentioned in one of his posts that he has important "backing"...so think of that...who can flash Palestine flag in the US, make death threats ..does not get banned and spreads divisive propaganda at will.....My answer..a sanctioned agent..(US or Israel) !.

PS: I have no intention of engaging him....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> I’m sick of this guys complaining. He fights harder against Iran than Israel lol.
> 
> be darak be in adamha. Chera Komak mikonim be in besharifa ke ye keshvare shish milion mitonian inaro as kore zamin nabood konan
> 
> It is what it is. I hope they can give a good kicking to the Israel which their tel Aviv strikes did. We don’t need to be involved in their war.



Please do not react emotively, brother. The real representatives of Palestine are those Hamas and PIJ officials who showed themselves grateful towards Iran. This forum user however, is a typical radicalized Muslim resident of the west who unfortunately is susceptible to the anti-Shia and anti-Iranian propaganda that has been relentlessly spread for many year now by certain takfiri elements, funded by certain regimes of the region and masterminded by the zionists. The people who fall for this nonsense are too naive to recognize the zionist and western divide and rule stratagem behind this sectarianist anti-Iranian drivel.


@aryobarzan Brother, I seriously doubt he is Isra"el"i. Way too unorderly and enraged in his expression to be one. Much rather, he perfectly corresponds to the profile common to all Muslims who sadly bought into the iranophobic and shiaphobic propaganda fed to them by certain "sheikhs", TV channels, internet websites and social media, which is precisely crafted by the zionists and NATO agencies to turn them against Iran and the Axis of Resistance, and which is mostly bankrolled by the west's Saudi and Emirati lackeys.

I would say the "backing" he talks about is partly delusion, and partly stems from his knowledge that bashing Shia Muslims is "kosher" in zionist-dominated America. I mean, during the war in Syria, all western regimes closed both eyes to the hordes of takfiri so-called "jihadis" who flocked there to destroy that country, wage war and murder people. But if you notice, he has not reiterated any death threats so far after I announced that doing so would result in legal action being taken. So I'm 100% certain he's no American or Isra"el"i agent. The level of his posts doesn't match that assumption either (although it is enough to incite certain local users here against Iran and Shia Muslims).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Blue In Green

aryobarzan said:


> he mentioned in one of his posts that he has important "backing"...so think of that...who can flash Palestine flag in the US, make death threats ..does not get banned and spreads divisive propaganda at will.....My answer..a sanctioned agent..(US or Israel) !.
> 
> PS: I have no intention of engaging him....lol



Sorry dadash...it's just...something about this guy genuinely concerns me. He doesn't act 'normal' and is more than willing to err on the side of blatant extremism to make his points and support his positioning. 

Please keep your distance everyone, he is not meant to be taken lightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

I guess this thread will be the temporary thread for Gaza updates until the other one gets cleaned out.

So I will post updates here









Israel's big lie: This isn't self defense — it's a war crime, aided and abetted by the U.S.


Almost everything said in the U.S. about Israel's assault on the Palestinians is a lie — because we are implicated




www.salon.com





Is this from this week or earlier?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394117753636798475

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394110443543834624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393996555829514241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394125041273606146

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394105075770044416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394112285489045508

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394124499000471553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394124901980598275

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394112481488871427

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394080326733942789

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394101605088301057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394121041941876742

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

You know I did not believe that Biden could be worse than Trump but I guess I was wrong

Biden is being silent during a genocide, that's what it is. Disgraceful to see US indifferent to ethnic cleansing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Aspen said:


> You know I did not believe that Biden could be worse than Trump but I guess I was wrong
> 
> Biden is being silent during a genocide, that's what it is.


So the assumption here is wrong... all things being equal and Orange Man at the helm would make NO difference whatsoever! 
Only difference perhaps would've been his blatant tweet saying
"No President gave Isreal a more freer hand in bombing Gaza in history than me!" 

The difference is perhaps expectations. At least dems got that going for them, for the time being at least!


----------



## Aspen

Savage roast of IDF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394038564564897794

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Aspen said:


> Is this from this week or earlier?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394117753636798475



This picture is from earlier: https://iraqnewspaper.net/ar/هايباه-طلع-اسماعيل-هنية-ومسؤول-الجهاد/


----------



## TheImmortal

Arab monarchs sitting on false thrones feeling awkward. One hand they been normalizing relations with Israel on the other hand talking bad about Israel will only help their enemy Iran gain more clout.

People wonder why a single powerful Arab country doesn’t exist anymore? *Quite simple answer: they routinely backstab one another over the course of centuries.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashool

Falcon29 said:


> You are nothing more than a barking Shia terrorist dog. And you will be in lose-lose situation which ever way you choose to approach this with me. No one will apologize for calling you a Shia extremist terrorist because that's what you are.
> 
> And yes, I know , the anti imperialist , anti-Zionist , anti USA Iranian cheerleader terrorist is threatening to go to the Zionist USA to get help against a Palestinian member he is butthurt over on a forum. Didn't I say you're a munafiq Shia terrorist.


i dont know why we iraenian must help some creature like u only must like jews must use u for our guns test see are our guns effective on some pigs or must have more power for ur hard skin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Stryker1982 said:


> From my impression, most Palestinians are hostile to Iran, and our policy must adjust towards them.
> I understand the complaints that the thread was being derailed by a lot of Iran talk, but when he started pulling out ISIS dogma, that was enough for me.


That FALCON dude was trying his best to play nice, We didnt derail post. No posts goes on without minimal derailing, thats all it was. But i dont have the stomach to post in that thread anymore. That guy reminds of pan islamic pakistan, i wonder if they are the same ppl. I am suspecting that they are. I can bet that he's probably not even a palestinian but is acting like one. 

Bottom line is no one shud be allowed to call some one Shia Terrorist or insult others sects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

Has this woman just invented the rocket that will take us to Mars?


The unique design of the plasma thruster could enable spacecraft to travel to distant planets much faster than they can now.




news.sky.com







Iranian brain....product of Amirkabir University of Technology


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Stryker1982 said:


> I’ll get nuked too lol
> This war will probably come to a close again soon anyways. Iranians should be told how Palestinians truly feel about them. Support should be rescinded. It’s not worth it


 This little piece of human excrement does not represent all Palestinians although he sure tries hard to make people here think he does!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iran should join a Turkish-Pakistani-Azerbaijani alliance against NATO ? That's a joke. Shield against NATO ? LOL First of all Turkey has NATO bases on its soil. 2nd such an alliance would look like a joke compared to NATO.

The truth is that after that partial victory against Armenia, Aliyev is now upset that the Armenians are not allowing the Turkish corridor he was promised. Aliyev is in essence acting like a spoiled child screaming for ice cream, jumping up and down uncontrollably.

However the idea that Azerbaijan could stand up to Russia / Iran or even try to conquer internationally recognized Armenian territory is hilarious. Aliyev's troops sustained a minimum 30% casualty count (killed, injured, missing) and in the end didn't even attempt to take Stepanakert.

Hype is one thing but reality is another. Right now the Turkish Lira is crumbling, at an all time low. 1 USD = 8.4 Lira. a little over a decade ago, when Erdogan erased 6 zeros, 1 USD was on par with 1 Lira. Wars cost money and taking on ethnic groups and militias is one thing but against Russia and Iran, Turkey wouldn't stand much of a chance.

I mean Turkey can't even reach Azerbaijan proper. Turkey's only route to Azerbaijan is the Nakhchivan corridor, which is a deadly choke point, surrounded to the north by a long Armenian border and to the south by a long Iranian border.

Neither Russia not Iran want to annihilate and humiliate Azerbaijan, but if Aliyev leaves no other choice, his forces will be quickly annihilated with Iran and Russia spoiling the bounty between themselves. Turkey. Well Turkey could watch and bark but that's about it.












Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I don't Understand what stargetic value it gives Iran if Azerbaijan doesn't gain it's interests in the region.. Ponder over this.
> 
> Ilham broke the back of the vile Armenians a potential enemy to you who slenders your kind day and night.. There is not a power on God's earth that can undo that man not Russia nor China.. not even a united league of aliens. Okay I went to far on the alien part.
> 
> Aside from jokes but stargetically Iran should become an ally of Pakistan-Turkey-Azerbaijan and join the league what is there to lose? You need great defensive in your area and believe me your threats are not from the region but from outside of it and you need strong allies in the region to get good backing and a shield from an outside Invasion and I mean a shield against NATO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Stryker1982 said:


> I’m sick of this guys complaining. He fights harder against Iran than Israel lol.
> 
> be darak be in adamha. Chera Komak mikonim be in besharifa ke ye keshvare shish milion mitonian inaro as kore zamin nabood konan
> 
> It is what it is. I hope they can give a good kicking to the Israel which their tel Aviv strikes did. We don’t need to be involved in their war.





Dariush the Great said:


> He is not even Palestinian. .at least not in spirit. His nation is in a heavy struggle yet he finds time to come and troll Iranians. Badbakht.


Literally two days ago you guys wanted to send Hezbollah, PMU, Iranian service members, and .... to die in this conflict, So let's use all of what happened here as a learning opportunity and stop jumping on all bandwagons 24/7, lets stop acting like a drama queen all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Turkey officially joined the fight!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394019369466871809

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

sha ah said:


> Iran should join a Turkish-Pakistani-Azerbaijani alliance against NATO ? That's a joke. Shield against NATO ? LOL First of all Turkey has NATO bases on its soil.



You are burdening yourself with a failed policy and pointless.. You are not a threat militarily to anyone in the region you should know this by now cause it is a forgone conclusion.. Also being competitive with Azerbaijan is pointless for your stargetic goals nor against Turkey or anyone in the region.. Nobody likes you shitty ugly azz outside of the region but if you lose your own base regional allies.. It just weakens you.

You need to see the painting is on the wall... You need to see the bigger picture here. Also don't include Russia into this but if anyone could disrupt Aliyev interests they would have already? he marched out like a lion took what is his without being apologetic to anyone.

Iran is not a threat to Azerbaijain they are heavily armed and much stronger then tiny Israel. Conventionally they are not a walkover for anyone but a meatgrinder.. They are solid.

But throwing tantrums here is not the key but the key thing is what is in for Iran? If Azerbaijan doesn't gain it's interests and is Iran insecure or feeling unsafe and afraid of some of the regional players? If yes the answer is why? and if you the answer no? Then there is no reason getting your pants wet over Azerbaijan btw these vile Armenians are not your friends and the same goes to the other othodox. Don't get things wrong or mixed.. You should be grateful that one enemy on your borders have been subdued who wants to see your demise and prays for your eternal demise everyday..

You need to re-evaluate your political standing and it is also from a pointless angle. Your enemy is entirely somewhere else not inside the region you must wake up to this and re-adjust


----------



## Xerxes22

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You are burdening yourself with a failed policy and pointless.. You are not a threat militarily to anyone in the region you should know this by now cause it is a forgone conclusion.. Also being competitive with Azerbaijan is pointless for your stargetic goals nor against Turkey or anyone in the region.. Nobody likes you shitty ugly azz outside of the region but if you lose your own base regional allies.. It just weakens you.
> 
> You need to see the painting is on the wall... You need to see the bigger picture here. Also don't include Russia into this but if anyone could disrupt Aliyev interests they would have already? he marched out like a lion took what is his without being apologetic to anyone.
> 
> Iran is not a threat to Azerbaijain they are heavily armed and much stronger then tiny Israel. Conventionally they are not a walkover for anyone but a meatgrinder. They are solid.
> 
> But throwing tantrums here is not the key but the key thing is what is in for Iran? If Azerbaijan doesn't gain it's interests and is Iran insecure or feeling unsafe and afraid of some of the regional players? If yes the answer is why? and if you the answer no? Then there is no reason getting your pants wet over Azerbaijan btw these vile Armenians are not your friends and the same goes to the other othodox. Don't get things wrong or mixed..
> 
> You need to re-evaluate your political standing.. You are playing with a losing hand and it is also from a pointless angle. Your enemy is entirely somewhere else not inside the region you must wake up to this and re-adjust


STay in America and keep kissing American arse like ur idol King abdullah .You Jordanians shudnt tell us wat to do. We know better than you . It's funny u care so much yet have the face of king abdullah who is so much busy kissing Zionist arse that he blocked the gaza border. So please shut up nd don't lecture us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Xerxes22 said:


> STay in America and keep kissing American arse like ur idol King abdullah .You Jordanians shudnt tell us wat to do. We know better than you . It's funny u care so much yet have the face of king abdullah who is so much busy kissing Zionist arse that he blocked the gaza border. So please shut up nd don't lecture us



What do you want him to let his civilians walk into warzone? This conflict will come to and end in 2-3 days time. You were nowhere to be seen all you have been claiming is I send rockets. Which is good but Hamas was never suppose to fight Israel it sort of just happened because a deterence example had to be set.

I am not lecturing you and no I am not Jordanian. Atleast Jordan has not been hit 100.000 times by Israel without replying.. What alot of Iranian refuse to acknowledge is that they set a bad example which has been undone just now twice.

Deterence is absolutely key and red-lines are absolutely key.. This is what Iran messed up by being all restraint patience? Why do you think? Modi attempted to cross Pakistan's red-line he saw what Iran was doing just taking it and he thought wait a minute I can do the same he almost got himself into a nuclear war and humiliated. Israel continued with the same shit and Hamas had to correct that error of no deterence now Israel knows there is no ''Restraint patience'' here.. Someone referred to that as Stragetic planning but that is not what it is.. You just dengerously inflated Israel's ego and it is not even healthy for themselves because ones they come down crashing to reality is gonna be hard


----------



## Xerxes22

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> What do you want him to let his civilians walk into warzone? This conflict will come to and end in 2-3 days time. You were nowhere to be seen all you have been claiming is I send rockets. Which is good but Hamas was never suppose to fight Israel it sort of just happened because a deterence example had to be set.
> 
> I am not lecturing you and no I am not Jordanian. Atleast Jordan has not been hit 100.000 times by Israel without replying.. What alot of Iranian refuse to acknowledge is that they set a bad example which has been undone just now twice.
> 
> Deterence is absolutely key and red-lines are absolutely key.. This is what Iran messed up by being all restraint patience? Why do you think? Modi attempted to cross Pakistan's red-line he saw what Iran was doing just taking it and he thought wait a minute I can do the same he almost got himself into a nuclear war and humiliated. Israel continued with the same shit and Hamas had to correct that error of no deterence now Israel knows there is no ''Restraint patience'' here.. Someone referred to that as Stragetic planning but that is not what it is.. You just dengerously inflated Israel's ego and it is not even healthy for themselves because ones they come down crashing to reality is gonna be hard


Shield against NATO cannot be upheld by a NATO member state (Turkey). To even suggest this is intellectual blasphemy of the highest order.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You are burdening yourself with a failed policy and pointless.. You are not a threat militarily to anyone in the region you should know this by now cause it is a forgone conclusion.. Also being competitive with Azerbaijan is pointless for your stargetic goals nor against Turkey or anyone in the region.. Nobody likes you shitty ugly azz outside of the region but if you lose your own base regional allies.. It just weakens you.
> 
> You need to see the painting is on the wall... You need to see the bigger picture here. Also don't include Russia into this but if anyone could disrupt Aliyev interests they would have already? he marched out like a lion took what is his without being apologetic to anyone.
> 
> Iran is not a threat to Azerbaijain they are heavily armed and much stronger then tiny Israel. Conventionally they are not a walkover for anyone but a meatgrinder. They are solid.
> 
> But throwing tantrums here is not the key but the key thing is what is in for Iran? If Azerbaijan doesn't gain it's interests and is Iran insecure or feeling unsafe and afraid of some of the regional players? If yes the answer is why? and if you the answer no? Then there is no reason getting your pants wet over Azerbaijan btw these vile Armenians are not your friends and the same goes to the other othodox. Don't get things wrong or mixed.. You should be grateful that one enemy on your borders have been subdued who wants to see your demise and prays for your eternal demise everyday..
> 
> You need to re-evaluate your political standing and it is also from a pointless angle. Your enemy is entirely somewhere else not inside the region you must wake up to this and re-adjust


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Xerxes22 said:


> Shield against NATO cannot be upheld by a NATO member state (Turkey). To even suggest this is intellectual blasphemy of the highest order.



Do you think Turkey would let you get invaded? No way.. Even if it is NATO member.. There is no stargetic value for them. It just destablises the region


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394225568837775360


----------



## aryobarzan

@Mohamed Bin Tughlaq ..since you are an Arab I assume you do not know much about Iran so here is a few points to help you when you address Iranian related Issues:

1- Azerbaijan is sensitive issue in Iran..why. because all of Azerbaijan was Iranian for thousands of years (it was part of creation of Persia from the get go and was not some foreign land being conquered) until Imperial Russia took over part of the land and hence we have Iranian and ex-Iranian Azerbaijan.

2- Azaris are Iranian people (Aryan people) just like majority of population in Iran they are also Shia muslims that happen to speak some dialect of Turkish language. For historical purposes *All* Azari's are Iranian people and Part of historical Persia (I am myself half Azari from father side).

3- Armenians are a very well respected minority in Iran..They have been excellent Christian minority for hundreds years in Iran (Armenia was a conquered land in old Persia).. We Iranians do not look at them as enemy and personally I lived my younger days in an area of Tehran which was more Armenians and they are wonderful people.

So please if you are well meaning stay away from Iran sensitives issues you are not familiar with..I do not go to the Arab forum pretending I know all the details regarding the Arab issues .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Guys ignore the daeshi abu_sufiani Palestinian teenager.

The tazis are the most unthinkable people. They martyred Ahlubayt after martyrdom of Prophet Muhammad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scimitar19

Just be frank, tell us what you're going to do to Americans once "the big war of malhama" starts. You prefer not to?
[/QUOTE]
He is gonna contribute by giving his tax money to the US and then that money needs to cover Zionist expenses to buy more weapons which in return will kill more palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Do you think Turkey would let you get invaded? No way.. Even if it is NATO member.. There is no stargetic value for them. It just destablises the region


Turks would be out dancing in the streets if Iran was to ever get invaded. What world do you live in?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> Literally two days ago you guys wanted to send Hezbollah, PMU, Iranian service members, and .... to die in this conflict, So let's use all of what happened here as a learning opportunity and stop jumping on all bandwagons 24/7, lets stop acting like a drama queen all the time.


I did not know the resistance depended on the behaviour of some lowlife loser on a forum. Really dude !?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

How are our majoos progressing on that nuke

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

camelguy said:


> How are our majoos progressing on that nuke


Man you are such a troll.. amazing 
How is your trading going?

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Dariush the Great said:


> Man you are such a troll.. amazing
> How is your trading going?



Stonks down. DOOMED

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

scimitar19 said:


> Just be frank, tell us what you're going to do to Americans once "the big war of malhama" starts. You prefer not to?


He is gonna contribute by giving his tax money to the US and then that money needs to cover Zionist expenses to buy more weapons which in return will kill more palestinians.
[/QUOTE]
The Abdul Wahhabis are having fun in brothels while they're bombing Yemenis and strengthing stragic ties with i$rael and the their terrorist fans on this forum insult Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

camelguy said:


> How are our majoos progressing on that nuke


Hey what is your trading?


----------



## Aspen

Blinken says he hasn't seen evidence Hamas was in AP building Israel struck


Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Israel had shared intel with the U.S.




www.axios.com


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> Man you are such a troll.. amazing
> How is your trading going?


He was actually raised in iran and speaks farsi..I know he is hard core saddam..but some how I kind of like him...cracks me up when he calls us majoose...he is harmless..he is just too much Iraqi nationalist which is his right but being raised in iran has made him anti iran..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> He was actually raised in iran and speaks farsi..I know he is hard core saddam..but some how I kind of like him...cracks me up when he calls us majoose...he is harmless..he is just too much Iraqi nationalist which is his right but being raised in iran has made him anti iran..


Bah bah dadashe shotor  farsi ham ke baladi  @camelguy

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Guys check wats going on in the Israel- Palestinian thread. See it please. @Dariush the Great @SalarHaqq @Arian @925boy @aryobarzan @Stryker1982 @Hormuz @Aspen Oh wait, how the hell will u see it, its already been deleted by the mods. Ask me, Ill tell you. Absolutely shocking.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scimitar19

Aramagedon said:


> The Abdul Wahhabis are having fun in brothels while they're bombing Yemenis and strengthing stragic ties with i$rael and the their terrorist fans on this forum insult Iran.


I really hate being negative on any issue but how low can you get when your own brethren from Unitated American Emirates are actively bombing palestinians using their own tech bought from the 'muslim ummah' money.

Regardless of anyone's opinion resistance has to be supported and no one on this forum has the power to change that. Resistance will *support anyone anywhere* as long as they are fighting this world pandemic of tyranny.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Xerxes22 said:


> Guys check wats going on in the Israel- Palestinian thread. See it please. @Dariush the Great @SalarHaqq @Arian @925boy @aryobarzan @Stryker1982 @Hormuz @Aspen Oh wait, how the hell will u see it, its already been deleted by the mods. Ask me, Ill tell you. Absolutely shocking.


im reading pages i didnt read b4 but the thread is locked, so i guess it went full sectarian??? smfh...that falcon guy is a sectarianist and i said i suspected so when he started getting weird about Iran's help - If u dont need Iran's help then continue being an ISrael slave since your Arab brothers prefer you serving Israel free of charge forever..smfh!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

@LeGenD Since that thread has been closed because of the insults by Falcon29, are you going to continue to ignore the elephant in the room? The guy is a disease and your support for him has made him bolder and he thinks that no one should touch him because moderators support him. LOL

Do you really want us to take care of him on our own if you guys are willing to do that and are being clearly biased? I can return his insults and put him in his place. And believe it or not, as calm as I am, I restrain myself to no limits when I want to insult someone. And what can you guys do then? Block me? Fine, I'll open another account later and I will continue to insult him. Is that how things should go before you guys give that idiot a 2 week ban so he can cool down and stop spamming the forum with his insults against Iranians?

I blocked him to ignore his comments, but recently he's all over the place now. If he doesn't get banned after all those insults (most of those comments obviously deserved infractions), I will unblock him and will respond to his insults in kind or even worse. If you are going to give one person unconditional support after he continuously violates your forum rules, expect PDF to become a jungle and then the moderation team will have to spend next weeks cleaning up the mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dariush the Great

Xerxes22 said:


> Guys check wats going on in the Israel- Palestinian thread. See it please. @Dariush the Great @SalarHaqq @Arian @925boy @aryobarzan @Stryker1982 @Hormuz @Aspen Oh wait, how the hell will u see it, its already been deleted by the mods. Ask me, Ill tell you. Absolutely shocking.


He won't get banned because he is shielded by the Gaza conflict now. But we should ghelghelak him more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Arian said:


> @LeGenD Since that thread has been closed because of the insults by Falcon29, are you going to continue to ignore the elephant in the room? The guy is a disease and your support for him has made him bolder.
> 
> Do you really want us to take care of him on our own? I can return his insults and put him in his place. And what can you do then? Block me? Fine, I'll open another account and I will continue to insult him. Is that how things should go before you guys give that idiot a 2 week ban so he can chill and stop spamming the forum with his insults against Iranians?


Why you want to stoop to that level and ruin your impression in the process? Ignore him and be patient. Leave this matter to staff members.


----------



## Xerxes22

925boy said:


> im reading pages i didnt read b4 but the thread is locked, so i guess it went full sectarian??? smfh...that falcon guy is a sectarianist and i said i suspected so when he started getting weird about Iran's help - If u dont need Iran's help then continue being an ISrael slave since your Arab brothers prefer you serving Israel free of charge forever..smfh!


 He went full batshit and went as far as saying we say, "Allah is Iran". And went total nasty of Iranians calling them Bastard and Kafir and whatnot. Then, I told the moderators that they have just LEGITIMISED radical sectariansim by still allowing this guy to post even after wat happened. And, he still went on Batshit. Then, I tagged all the mods, asking them if they will just STAND AND WATCH wen he said that we believe "Iran is Allah" ....2 Minutes later all my posts repriminding the mods and rightfully shaming them were deleted and nothing happened. Absolutely nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Arian said:


> @LeGenD Since that thread has been closed because of the insults by Falcon29, are you going to continue to ignore the elephant in the room? The guy is a disease and your support for him has made him bolder and he thinks that no one should touch him because moderators support him. LOL
> 
> Do you really want us to take care of him on our own if you guys are willing to do that and are being clearly biased? I can return his insults and put him in his place. And believe it or not, as calm as I am, I restrain myself to no limits when I want to insult someone. And what can you guys do then? Block me? Fine, I'll open another account later and I will continue to insult him. Is that how things should go before you guys give that idiot a 2 week ban so he can cool down and stop spamming the forum with his insults against Iranians?
> 
> I blocked him to ignore his comments, but recently he's all over the place now. If he doesn't get banned after all those insults (most of those comments obviously deserved infractions), I will unblock him and will respond to his insults in kind or even worse. If you are going to give one person unconditional support after he continuously violates your forum rules, expect PDF to become a jungle and then the moderation team will have to spend next weeks cleaning up the mess.


He insulted to families of other members (frequently) and called them "b.." [he is sick and uses drugs] and didn't get banned!

@WebMaster

I wonder why these ISIS members are present.

Btw he was an atheist in the past and probably present.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arian

LeGenD said:


> Why you want to stoop to that level and ruin your impression in the process? Ignore him and be patient. Leave this matter to staff members.


Because I really feel disappointed in the moderation team now and I am starting to feel that justice is no longer being done.
Most of his posts deserve infractions and he must've been banned multiple times already. He has insulted the family of other members, he has incited sectarian hatred, he has insulted another nationality (i.e Iranians) and repeated this violation tens of times in the past days. And he comes and claims that he will never get banned because moderators support him (which seems true so far), how can you guys justify what he is doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xerxes22

Aspen said:


> Yeah I thought I was the only one wondering why mods refuse to ban him. Simply unbelievable. If any of us said even 1/10 of what he said, we'd be banned immediately. I have screenshots of him saying that culture and books of Iran should be burned.
> 
> What do mods do? Silence.
> 
> One of the mods gave me a 6 month ban in the beginning of the year just for saying that an Iranian missile flew 1800km into the Indian Ocean since he disliked Iran and didn't like news like this.
> 
> We should really set up a separate group on Telegram or something.


I think we have to confront this collectively like a Commando Unit. Form up a group somewhere and then co-ordinate responses to these things collectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scimitar19

Guys does anyone see some jew kid wants to live add on the Ghaza section forum? Add is so aggressive borderline spamming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Aspen said:


> Yeah I thought I was the only one wondering why mods refuse to ban him. Simply unbelievable. If any of us said even 1/10 of what he said, we'd be banned immediately. I have screenshots of him saying that culture and books of Iran should be burned.
> 
> What do mods do? Silence.
> 
> One of the mods gave me a 6 month ban in the beginning of the year just for saying that an Iranian missile flew 1800km into the Indian Ocean since he disliked Iran and didn't like news like this.
> 
> We should really set up a separate group on Telegram or something.


 @LeGenD @PakSword Dear brothers, i have reported tons of posts of that guy (every reported post worth an infraction) and it is simply being removed without any infraction being issued (or if issued with extreme caution that does not result in a ban). The Palestinian-Israeli conflict should in no way protect his vulgar behavior and forum rules should apply no matter what. In fact, i believe his behavior here does not represent any Palestinian at all! What would his fellow compatriots in the Gaza strip say about his behavior? Absolutely shameful. There is enough evidence saved by fellow members here and coupled with the tens of reported posts should automatically result in an IP ban.. let alone a simple perm ban. Please apply the forum rules brothers @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeGenD

Aramagedon said:


> He insulted to families of other members (frequently) and called them "b.." [he is sick and uses drugs] and didn't get banned!
> 
> @WebMaster


Some members were counter-insulting him behind-his-back in this very thread. How is/was this helpful? Do you think that this thread is concealed or something?



Dariush the Great said:


> @LeGenD @PakSword Dear brothers, i have reported tons of posts of that guy (every reported post worth an infraction) and it is simply being removed without any infraction being issued (or if issued with extreme caution that does not result in a ban). The Palestinian-Israeli conflict should in no way protect his vulgar behavior and forum rules should apply no matter what. In fact, i believe his behavior here does not represent any Palestinian at all! What would his fellow compatriots in the Gaza strip say about his behavior? Absolutely shameful. There is enough evidence saved by fellow members here and coupled with the tens of reported posts should automatically result in an IP ban.. let alone a simple perm ban. Please apply the forum rules brothers @WebMaster


I have been rather harsh to him in my judgement of reports.

Kindly leave this matter to Management and refrain from passing verdicts in relation.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Xerxes22 said:


> Stop calling these moderators brothers, I dont have the right words for them even. They have legitimised this by still allowing that guy to do wat hes doing. Moderators no longer shud have our respect.


I still have some hope left that the moderators are sincere people and will apply the forum rules to anyone and in any condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

LeGenD said:


> Some members were counter-insulting him behind-his-back in this very thread. How is/was this helpful? Do you think that this thread is concealed or something?
> 
> 
> I have been rather harsh to him in my judgement of reports.
> 
> Kindly leave this matter to Management and refrain from passing verdicts in relation.


From what I understand he is boasting of your support. That's hilarious to see a moderator tolerates religious insults. How you explain that?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

LeGenD said:


> Some members were counter-insulting him behind-his-back in this very thread. How is/was this helpful? Do you think that this thread is concealed or something?
> 
> 
> I have been rather harsh to him in my judgement of reports.
> 
> Kindly leave this matter to Management and refrain from passing verdicts in relation.


 This is totally biased. We have left it to the management already hence the tons of reported posts but nothing is being done. There are tens of posts reported!!.. many screenshots of the guy threatening and insulting. Yet the guy is still here posting and still using bad language. What is holding you back from applying the forum rules on him? He is giving Palestinian people a bad name. Palestinians are honest and fighters.. this guy is violating all rules and norms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Muhammed45 said:


> From what I understand he is boasting of your support. That's hilarious to see a moderator tolerates religious insults. How you explain that?


Let us not talk about *your* understanding of various themes. I will not discuss my Moderation decisions in this thread any further. These decisions are made in private and in fairness in most cases.

I will CAUTION all members to not use this thread to issue verdicts about Moderators and Management Decisions. Heed my advice.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

LeGenD said:


> Some members were counter-insulting him behind-his-back in this very thread. How is/was this helpful? Do you think that this thread is concealed or something?
> 
> 
> I have been rather harsh to him in my judgement of reports.
> 
> Kindly leave this matter to Management and refrain from passing verdicts in relation.


 You know very well what he was doing. And the way he was literally calling People Kafir, Extremists and Shia terrorist. How does he know who's shia or sunni or those who just like to call themselves Muslims? People were counter insulting him ? what wud they do then wen he's making that kinda statement, calling ppl bastards even. Without any consequences cuz u guys are not doing ANYTHING. And hey your saying theres been counter Insults here..... Tell me do u now NO LONGER understand the difference between Insulting and literally caliing people Bastards, SHIA terrorists and Pigs and so on . DO YOU WANNA KNOW WAT ELSE HE SAID? HE SAID THAT WE SAY "ALLAH IS IRAN". YOU TELL ME SOMETHING. IS THIS WHAT I DO ? DO I SAY THIS BLASPHEMY? I TAKE MY RELIGION SERIOUSLY AND I TOOK MY SHAHADA JUST LIKE YOU WEN I WAS A CHILD. IS THIS WHAT I DESERVE. ANSWER ME. ANSWER THIS FOR ME, DO I DESERVE THIS ACCUSITION ? @LeGenD YOU CAN DO YOUR MODERATION DUTY AFTER ANSWERING ME. OR YOU CAN BAN ME. DO WHAT YOU WANT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

LeGenD said:


> Some members were counter-insulting him behind-his-back in this very thread. How is/was this helpful? Do you think that this thread is concealed or something?
> 
> I have been rather harsh to him in my judgement of reports.
> 
> Kindly leave this matter to Management and refrain from passing verdicts in relation.


I think you are switching the place of cause and effect, my friend.
The reason that he was brought up in the Iranian Chill Thread is because of the things he had done and said, not the other way around.

I remember very well that some Iranian members posted news from sources other than his sources, and he attacked them personally and call them morons, told them to shut up, etc. How is that justified? Particularly when this particular user has had a history of offending many members here, to the point of insulting their families.

Then he has continuously claimed that reporting him will lead to nowhere because nobody can ban him but he can tell the moderators to ban others! And as a matter of fact, all reports against him have either led to no action, a slight editing of his words or at most removing his posts when his insults deserved a 2 point infraction at least. I told you this before, and I'm still wondering how you are going to justify the idea of someone thinking that he can violate the forum rules and claims he enjoys immunity. Any time he insults someone and you do nothing but deleting his post after several hours, you encourage his repeated violations of the forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

LeGenD said:


> Let us not talk about *your* understanding of various themes. I will not discuss my Moderation decisions in this thread any further.
> 
> I will CAUTION all members to not use this thread to discuss Moderation decisions. Heed my advice.


There are several Arab users here.. to name a few @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @camelguy @Philip the Arab @Gomig-21 we do not have any problems with these people they are cool and polite people and beside a few trollings all is fine. This user @Falcon29 is crossing all boundaries. All we ask is to apply the forum rules.. reported posts get simply removed without any serious action. *The Gaza conflict should not shield him from any ban as a result of rules violations.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeGenD

Xerxes22 said:


> You know very well what he was doing. And the way he was literally calling People Kafir, Extremists and Shia terrorist. How does he know who's shia or sunni or those who just like to call themselves Muslims? People were counter insulting him ? what wud they do then wen he's making that kinda statement, calling ppl bastards even. Without any consequences cuz u guys are not doing ANYTHING. And hey your saying theres been counter Insults here..... Tell me do u now NO LONGER understand the difference between Insulting and literally caliing people Bastards, SHIA terrorists and Pigs and so on . DO YOU WANNA KNOW WAT ELSE HE SAID? HE SAID THAT WE SAY "ALLAH IS IRAN". YOU TELL ME SOMETHING. IS THIS WHAT I DO ? DO I SAY THIS BLASPHEMY? I TAKE MY RELIGION SERIOUSLY AND I TOOK MY SHAHADA JUST LIKE YOU WEN I WAS A CHILD. IS THIS WHAT I DESERVE. ANSWER ME. ANSWER THIS FOR ME, DO I DESERVE THIS ACCUSITION ?


And do you think that any Moderator was welcoming such posts? You are jumping to conclusions here without being privy to decisions being made in Management circles. There is no need to explain to me or any Moderator about how these posts are to be received. WE are doing our job.

You make sure that you are not entertaining such posts at personal level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

LeGenD said:


> Let us not talk about *your* understanding of various themes. I will not discuss my Moderation decisions in this thread any further.
> 
> I will CAUTION all members to not use this thread to discuss Moderation decisions. Heed my advice.


You told that religious fanatic, you have my utmost respect for keeping the thread upto date. It was true but what he did was quoting from twitter Accounts that other members could do easily. But seriously saying, it has consequences and it gives the non-moderator members imagination of power for bullying other members. Take my critics friendly, if you are trying to solve the issue. Don't forget that The guy was saying that i can lock this thread, i have power beyond your imagination etc. He was threatening other members while being sure about strong support from an unknown user of forum. 

People were Simply praising Iranian support for people of Gaza, all the Gaza people raise Iranian flag in their hands and we have seen this for multiple times. Falcon29 started attacking them with various insults from religious to racial insults. I can't really understand why he is allowed to insult other branches of Islam which have little to zero difference from other sects. Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeGenD

Dariush the Great said:


> There are several Arab users here.. to name a few @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @camelguy @Philip the Arab @Gomig-21 we do not have any problems with these people they are cool and polite people and beside a few trollings all is fine. This user @Falcon29 is crossing all boundaries. All we ask is to apply the forum rules.. reported posts get simply removed without any serious action. *The Gaza conflict should not shield him from any ban as a result of rules violations.*


Some members are more tolerant than others. I am in talks with said member and he knows very well about how he is being evaluated. You must be patient and not respond to any member who is insulting you. Use the Report function and leave it to Mods then.

Try to understand that Mods have life outside PDF as well.


----------



## Dariush the Great

LeGenD said:


> Some members are more tolerant than others.


Some members are following the rules and do not insult and attack others. And the report function has been used tens of times without any serious action. We have tried all legal ways as per forum rules (reporting, warning etc) .If things get worse from here it is not our fault so do not blame us bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

Muhammed45 said:


> You told that religious fanatic, you have my utmost respect for keeping the thread upto date. It was true but what he did was quoting from twitter Accounts that other members could do easily. But seriously saying, it has consequences and it gives the non-moderator members imagination of power for bullying other members. Take my critics friendly, if you are trying to solve the issue. Don't forget that The guy was saying that i can lock this thread, i have power beyond your imagination etc. He was threatening other members while being sure about strong support from an unknown user of forum.
> 
> People were Simply praising Iranian support for people of Gaza, all the Gaza people raise Iranian flag in their hands and we have seen this for multiple times. Falcon29 started attacking them with various insults from religious to racial insults. I can't really understand why he is allowed to insult other branches of Islam which have little to zero difference from other sects. Why?


My statement about him was at a much earlier point of the Palestine-Israel Conflict thread and as per his contributions up that point in time.

The Palestine-Israel Conflict thread lost its course at a much later stage when said member lost his cool with some Iranian members including you in ongoing exchanges over what should be the fundamental focus of that thread. This issue spilled over into this thread as well and Me and another Moderator intervened to give Iranian members desired voice in following thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/disc...inian-resistance-groups.711258/#post-13131635

You want to talk about Iranian support to Hamas unhindered? The aforementioned thread is for you.

The Palestine-Israel Conflict thread should remain focused on updates about the conflict in large part. Other themes are secondary and off-topic discussions in it are discouraged. This is repeatedly mentioned by Staff Members and even normal members in same thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

LeGenD said:


> My statement about him was at a much earlier point of the Palestine-Israel Conflict thread and as per his contributions up that point in time.
> 
> The Palestine-Israel Conflict thread lost its course at a much later stage when said member lost his cool with some Iranian members including you in ongoing exchanges over what should be the fundamental focus of that thread. This issue spilled over into this thread as well and Me and another Moderator intervened to give Iranian members desired voice in following thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/disc...inian-resistance-groups.711258/#post-13131635
> 
> The Palestine-Israel Conflict thread should remain focused on updates about the conflict in large part. Other themes are secondary and off-topic discussions in it are discouraged. This is repeatedly mentioned by Staff Members and even normal members in same thread.


You are now whitewashing his insults, bro.

First of all, it's a forum. A forum is for discussion most of all. Secondly, he could use the report button and the moderators would've deleted the off-topic posts. Just as you think we should leave it to the mods, the same applies to him. He shouldn't jump in and insult people and countries. None of that by any means justifies his actions. He has violated the forum rules and it is extremely clear that he has violated the forum rules without an iota of doubt.

Your suggestion that we should leave it to the mods is correct but it works only if justice is restored. It's pretty much like the role of the UN that issues beautiful statements but at the end supports Israel against the UN rules! And how do people like the UN?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LeGenD

Arian said:


> You are now whitewashing his insults, bro.
> 
> First of all, it's a forum. A forum is for discussion most of all. Secondly, he could use the report button and the moderators would've deleted the off-topic posts. Just as you think we should leave it to the mods, the same applies to him. He shouldn't jump in and insult people and countries. None of that by any means justifies his actions. He has violated the forum rules and it is extremely clear that he has violated the forum rules without an iota of doubt.
> 
> Your suggestion that we should leave it to the mods is correct but it works only if justice is restored. It's pretty much like the role of the UN that issues beautiful statements but at the end supports Israel against the UN rules! And how do people like the UN?


I am not whitewashing his insults. You have no idea how many posts were removed in the Israel-Palestine thread by now. It is one big thread with thousands of posts in it. Justice will take its course but *not* with frequent announcements. The fundamental problem is that some members continue to take matters into their own hands (i.e. continue to quote insulting posts) irrespective of being told not to by Moderators themselves. Do not do this.


----------



## Muhammed45

LeGenD said:


> My statement about him was at a much earlier point of the Palestine-Israel Conflict thread and as per his contributions up that point in time.
> 
> The Palestine-Israel Conflict thread lost its course at a much later stage when said member lost his cool with some Iranian members including you in ongoing exchanges over what should be the fundamental focus of that thread. This issue spilled over into this thread as well and Me and another Moderator intervened to give Iranian members desired voice in following thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/disc...inian-resistance-groups.711258/#post-13131635
> 
> You want to talk about Iranian support to Hamas unhindered? The aforementioned thread is for you.
> 
> The Palestine-Israel Conflict thread should remain focused on updates about the conflict in large part. Other themes are secondary and off-topic discussions in it are discouraged. This is repeatedly mentioned by Staff Members and even normal members in same thread.


Thanks sir, I have never doubted your skills which imo it makes a good moderator of you. I don't know you personally but merely judging you by your Actions in this forum.
I have always criticized your posts about Iran-USA issues but i hope you Take those critics friendly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

LeGenD said:


> I am not whitewashing his insults. You have no idea how many posts I have removed in the Israel-Palestine thread by now. It is one big thread with thousands of posts in it. You will see justice take course.
> 
> The problem is that some members continue to take matters into their own hands (quote insulting posts) irrespective of being told not to by Moderators themselves. Do not do this.


Well, honestly, I left that thread and opened another thread as suggested by you and @PakSword. I decided not to participate in that thread because somehow I didn't feel welcome there.

But the truth is, as you know it, some insults will never go unanswered. When somebody uses that kind of language, and targets many people with sectarian and racial insults, finally someone will reply back and the chain will continue from there.

And if you guys are busy and don't have enough time to check the forum, why don't you add new moderators that have more free time to take care of things? When his posts remain there for hours, people will respond to him finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Muhammed45 said:


> Thanks sir, I have never doubted your skills which imo it makes a good moderator of you. I don't know you personally but merely judging you by your Actions in this forum.
> I have always criticized your posts about Iran-USA issues but i hope you Take those critics friendly.


You may provide UPDATES about the Palestine-Israel conflict in relevant thread as well. But focus on providing UPDATES only and ignore arguments in it. Consider reliable Twitter handles for the needful. Thanks.

@Arian

Same suggestion for you. Provide updates about the conflict and ignore the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

925boy said:


> Gosh, your responses on this thread are getting WORSE AND WORSE,you're being avoidance here and using 2 wrongs making a right logic "lets not talk about your understanding" - thats irrelevant to the point he brought up...smfh.
> 
> once again, PDF MODS are messing up, especially on that ISrael- Palestine thread! i said it. if they delete it, then its surely true.
> 
> exactly!!


You want to be thread-banned or something? You need to stop criticizing Mods in this manner. There are issues which you do not see clearly. There is no need to explain to Mods about what they are supposed to do. You need to be patient and not violate Forum Rules yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Dariush the Great said:


> There are several Arab users here.. to name a few @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @camelguy @Philip the Arab @Gomig-21



Thanks for the kind words, sir. I would also include @Abu Dhabi as a very cordial member.

I admit I did lose my cool on another member once since I joined in 2016 but I later offered my apologies to him and all who witnessed the harsh comment(s).

Many of these subjects are dear to us and very sensitive to the demeaning of them and so I think it's a natural human reaction to react in an upsetting way. But still, it's only the internet and no need to get all riled up over what someone we don't even know halfway across the world thinks about your country or people. Best thing to do is shrug it off or laugh it off.

BTW, @Falcon29 is the only Palestinian on this board and I'm sure that what is happening is causing him a lot of personal pain. I think we should all sympathize with him through these very difficult times even if he lashes out. I couldn't imagine what he must be going through with family members there.

I saw a tweet today that was one of the most incredibly sad and horrifying things on Sarah Wilkinson's twitter of a toddler who was in shock after they pulled him out of the rubble of one of the collapsed buildings. I've only seen surviving soldiers of shelling from WWI in the condition of shock and it was freighting. To see a toddler with his eyes wide open and just looking forward without response was devastating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Arian

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, @Falcon29 is the only Palestinian on this board and I'm sure that what is happening is causing him a lot of personal pain. I think we should all sympathize with him through these very difficult times even if he lashes out. I couldn't imagine what he must be going through with family members there.


That's not a good excuse at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

REMINDER

*Commenting on Management decisions*
_
Any protest or questions on management decisions should be done at the GHQ section or via communication to contact@defence.pk email if the member is already banned. _

In Forum Rules page.

1. Open critic of Management decisions are discouraged for good reason. This is due to the fact that normal members cannot have sufficient information on hand to work with and rather prone to biases.
2. No favors are being given to (any) member in this matter whatsoever.


----------



## Gomig-21

Arian said:


> That's not a good excuse at all.



Try to forgive and forget, no need to push the issue.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

Gomig-21 said:


> Try to forgive and forget, no need to push the issue.


I understand that your intentions are good, but it's hard to forgive or forget that something that becomes a recurring issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Aspen said:


> Hey guys, if you saw it before it was deleted, jump in so I can know who's there
> 
> @Dariush the Great @Arian Did you guys get it? PM me if you didn't


mituni linko paste koni?


----------



## PakSword

Sorry guys, I am really busy today. Haven't looked at any of your mentions. I hope you are reporting your concerns so that other mods work if them.

I know bro @LeGenD is already spending so much time on the cleanup.

I have noted the concerns about Falcon29. Whenever I get time, I will open a private communication between all of you and him. We can add legend too.

At this moment, it really looks bad when we continue with our internal fights.

I hope all of us resolve the matter amicably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Ohhh we Fund Hamas so well. Love it and Love announcing it. I suppose because we are in the Iranian chill thread Secterians wont be taking offence of the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

LeGenD said:


> You want to talk about Iranian support to Hamas unhindered? The aforementioned thread is for you.
> 
> The Palestine-Israel Conflict thread should remain focused on updates about the conflict in large part. Other themes are secondary and off-topic discussions in it are discouraged. This is repeatedly mentioned by Staff Members and even normal members in same thread.



Is the Iranian role in that conflict secondary or off-topic, or does it constitute objectively speaking a pretty central aspect of it? For example, Iranian instructors are said to be actively supervising if not directing part of the Palestinian Resistance's ongoing operations (as per the PIJ official whose statements were posted there).

I would guess some 40% of contributions in the thread do not narrowly consist of battlefield updates only.

______



Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, @Falcon29 is the only Palestinian on this board and I'm sure that what is happening is causing him a lot of personal pain. I think we should all sympathize with him through these very difficult times even if he lashes out. I couldn't imagine what he must be going through with family members there.



Problem is that the user's harshest and most unacceptable comments were made several months prior to this conflict. So the behavioral issues he is having, are not a consequence of increased stress he might feel due to the present conflict. They have deeper roots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

SalarHaqq said:


> The Iranian role in that conflict is neither secondary nor off-topic though, it constitutes a central aspect of it. Iranian instructors are said to be actively supervising if not directing part of the Palestinian Resistance's ongoing operations (as per the PIJ official whose statements were posted there), therefore it would amount to an arbitrary decision to prohibit users from sharing related reports.
> 
> Furthermore, by that logic, one might as well erase a considerable percentage of posts in that thread due to them having to be considered secondary and off-topic too. I would guess some 40% of contributions do not narrowly deal with battlefield updates. Clearly, there would be an element of political partiality underlying any notion of censorship against the posting of legitimate reports about Iran's direct or indirect participation in that conflict.



And I can certainly appreciate that. I think we had Mods explain parts of that and what was allowed and not? But I appreciate what you say and it's exactly what I've said in my previous post. Passions are way too high and people say things that shouldn't be said and hopefully it will stop.



SalarHaqq said:


> Problem is that the user's harshest and most unacceptable comments (including multiple death threats against PDF members, a criminal offense in fact) were made several months prior to this conflict. So the behavioral issues he is having, are not a consequence of increased stress he might feel due to the present conflict. They have deeper roots.



I don't know about any death threats he made. My guess is if he made those he would be permanently banned? But he's not. I agree no one should ever threaten any one else on a personal level or even country to country, the former being much more egregious than the latter but I think he would've got a permaban for such threats.

I do disagree with you that his emotions are on another level that none of us could possibly understand. He's from Palestine and watching these ruthless bombardments is inevitably affecting in many ways. Like I said, if he made those threats, mods said they'll talk to him and I'm sure he will change that and on your side, just make a small effort not to push the issue if you can. I think we're all aware of how much Iran has helped Hamas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't know about any death threats he made. My guess is if he made those he would be permanently banned? But he's not. I agree no one should ever threaten any one else on a personal level or even country to country, the former being much more egregious than the latter but I think he would've got a permaban for such threats.
> 
> I do disagree with you that his emotions are on another level that none of us could possibly understand. He's from Palestine and watching these ruthless bombardments is inevitably affecting in many ways. Like I said, if he made those threats, mods said they'll talk to him and I'm sure he will change that and on your side, just make a small effort not to push the issue if you can. I think we're all aware of how much Iran has helped Hamas.



My friend, I am one of those who fell victim to it. He did not post these recently, but several months ago. By contrast, he didn't reiterate any such comments during the recent war in Gaza. Hence why I suggested some of his behavioral issues predate the present conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

LeGenD said:


> You have no idea how many posts were removed in the Israel-Palestine


how many of Falcon's posts in that thread though? if u delete many posts and none are his i dont think you've addressed the issue still. smh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

925boy said:


> how many of Falcon's posts in that thread though? if u delete many posts and none are his i dont think you've addressed the issue still. smh



To be fair, many of his posts I had reported were removed (mainly the series of posts where he began addressing me systematically as a "Shia terrorist" etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Gomig-21 said:


> And I can certainly appreciate that. I think we had Mods explain parts of that and what was allowed and not? But I appreciate what you say and it's exactly what I've said in my previous post. Passions are way too high and people say things that shouldn't be said and hopefully it will stop.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about any death threats he made. My guess is if he made those he would be permanently banned? But he's not. I agree no one should ever threaten any one else on a personal level or even country to country, the former being much more egregious than the latter but I think he would've got a permaban for such threats.
> 
> I do disagree with you that his emotions are on another level that none of us could possibly understand. He's from Palestine and watching these ruthless bombardments is inevitably affecting in many ways. Like I said, if he made those threats, mods said they'll talk to him and I'm sure he will change that and on your side, just make a small effort not to push the issue if you can. I think we're all aware of how much Iran has helped Hamas.


Where have you been hiding these years?? How is everything going?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Guys, why are Arian and Mohamad banned? What happened

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

WudangMaster said:


> Where have you been hiding these years?? How is everything going?



Hanging in there through these harsh times, brother. How are you? Good to see you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

From my analysis, Lebanese Resistance needs 10M rockets and missiles to start with to achieve victory. And that is bare minimum.

50K a day would force the zionists to withdraw from positions.

6 months would collapse the economy.

_ In WW2 there were about 2 million tons of bombs dropped. In Vietnam there were about 7 million tons dropped. _









Bombs Dropped On Vietnam Compared To WW2 - Unreal Facts for Amazing facts


bombs dropped on Vietnam compared to WW2. The war in Vietnam saw a massive amount of bombs dropped on the country compared to Europe in WW2. Laos and Vietn ...




unrealfacts.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

zectech said:


> From my analysis, Lebanese Resistance needs 10M rockets and missiles to start with to achieve victory. And that is bare minimum.
> 
> 50K a day would force the zionists to withdraw from positions.
> 
> 6 months would collapse the economy.
> 
> _ In WW2 there were about 2 million tons of bombs dropped. In Vietnam there were about 7 million tons dropped. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombs Dropped On Vietnam Compared To WW2 - Unreal Facts for Amazing facts
> 
> 
> bombs dropped on Vietnam compared to WW2. The war in Vietnam saw a massive amount of bombs dropped on the country compared to Europe in WW2. Laos and Vietn ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unrealfacts.com



How are you going to hide 10M rockets/missiles in south Lebanon?

Also comparing WW2 to a Lebanon vs Israel conflict is like comparing a fire with the sun because they both are hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

SalarHaqq said:


> To be fair, many of his posts I had reported were removed (mainly the series of posts where he began addressing me systematically as a "Shia terrorist" etc).


but they juuuuuust got removed...he had a bunch of inflammatory and sectarian posts that stayed up for a few days...smh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Seems like their are clashes in South Lebanon?


Stryker1982 said:


> Seems like their are clashes in South Lebanon?


Reports are confining rockets fired from south Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Seems like their are clashes in South Lebanon?
> Reports are confining rockets fired from south Lebanon.



It could be different Palestinian(?) factions located in Lebanon that are firing these missiles but some of the initial photos of the munitions fired don't look like "mortars" but GRAD rockets.

If Hezbollah is signaling their willingness to get involved (or just posturing), then this latest war isn't going to end anytime soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394398750676770817

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> It could be different Palestinian(?) factions located in Lebanon that are firing these missiles but some of the initial photos of the munitions fired don't look like "mortars" but GRAD rockets.
> 
> If Hezbollah is signaling their willingness to get involved (or just posturing), then this latest war isn't going to end anytime soon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394398750676770817



Apparently these Twitter arm chair generals are too stupid to know the difference between a missile and a rocket.

Calling a GRAD a missile? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## zectech

With the JCPOA, there is no strategic need for nukes. There is trade and peace.

trump and netanyahu are going to get the reaction of Iranians to have both nukes and ICBMs that can reach North America.

Netanyahu already did nuclear blackmail in Jan 2020, threatening the use of nukes against Iran if Isreal is attacked. These are going to precipitate the development of not only nukes, also ICBMs because the Iranians won't take nuclear blackmail from the USA either.

Neo-nazis such as netanyahu are going to be the blame for Iran getting nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran’s First Female Sailor Starts Work at Caspian Sea*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
May 19, 2021





> Kowsar Sadeghi Monfared, the first Iranian woman seafarer, has started her work at the Caspian Sea port city of Fereydounkenar.


Sadeghi Monfared graduated from the University of Marine Sciences and Technologies in the southern Iranian city of Khorramshahr.
“After passing seafaring courses, she has now been able to test her skills on the ship,” said Mohammad Taghi Anzanpour, the director general for ports and seafaring in northern Mazandaran province.








Sadeghi Monfared, born in Zanjan province in 1999, has started her job at Sepehr Artin cargo ship as an apprentice.
“Gender cannot be a barrier to reaching one’s objectives, and by entering this filed, I aimed to break the taboo, so that jobs would no longer be gender-oriented,” said Sadeghi Monfared.
She underlined that seafaring courses have their own difficulties, and that is why only a handful of women in Iran have set foot in this arena.
“Seafaring can be a very difficult job, but we women can handle it,” she noted.
“I’m working as an apprentice on this ship and my job includes physical as well as administrative work,” she added.
She says she will try her utmost to make progress in her job, so that she will become the captain of the ship one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395086890949349378
Assuming that 50% of all rockets require interception and that 2 interceptors are being fired that would be mean up to 4,000 interceptors have been used which has a total inventory cost of at least $160M US dollars not including other costs (crew and transportation).

consider that in a conflict with HZ, they may fired upwards of 2500 rockets a day. And you can see how a week long conflict with HZ will cost 1B USD+ in just missile interceptor costs let alone actual damage and war costs.


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran’s First Female Sailor Starts Work at Caspian Sea*
> By
> IFP Editorial Staff
> -
> May 19, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadeghi Monfared graduated from the University of Marine Sciences and Technologies in the southern Iranian city of Khorramshahr.
> “After passing seafaring courses, she has now been able to test her skills on the ship,” said Mohammad Taghi Anzanpour, the director general for ports and seafaring in northern Mazandaran province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadeghi Monfared, born in Zanjan province in 1999, has started her job at Sepehr Artin cargo ship as an apprentice.
> “Gender cannot be a barrier to reaching one’s objectives, and by entering this filed, I aimed to break the taboo, so that jobs would no longer be gender-oriented,” said Sadeghi Monfared.
> She underlined that seafaring courses have their own difficulties, and that is why only a handful of women in Iran have set foot in this arena.
> “Seafaring can be a very difficult job, but we women can handle it,” she noted.
> “I’m working as an apprentice on this ship and my job includes physical as well as administrative work,” she added.
> She says she will try her utmost to make progress in her job, so that she will become the captain of the ship one day.



On the surface, news like these might appear like a legitimate cause for rejoicement. And if you noticed, they are increasingly frequent - just a few days ago, I saw an article about the first handful of Iranian women working as car mechanics, thus entering yet another profession typically considered as a male-only domain. This strikes me as very non-coincidental. It is as if some lobbies with hidden interests are coordinating this media effort.

Please pay attention to the fact that this is no longer your regular case of women simply participating a little more in social and public life, or gaining better access to activities which one may consider they are legitimately entitled to partake in - such as higher education (female university students), or many lines of work suitable for both males and females. No, in this recent media PR campaign, the focus is clearly on women exercising typical male professions, which has a particular twist to it.

Hence I would advise extreme caution at this point. I cannot help but suspect that this is just another way through which the globalist oligarchy and its liberal agents inside Iran are trying to impose the long term objectives underlying UNESCO's 2030 agenda, after Supreme Leader Khamenei, in a heroic and courageous move, vetoed and prevented liberals from ratifying legislation recommended by said UN project.

What does this sinister agenda consist in? Simple, it is all about the negation of any and all relevance to biological male/female differences, the reclassification of gender identity as a completely subjective matter left to everyone's whims (meaning one may freely "choose" one's gender regardless of one's biological attributes, and said choice may vary every other day - i.e. one may simply express the wish to be considered a female or a male or ..., switch between these every couple of days and at every turn, state authorities will officially recognize one's updated gender "choice").

In Scandinavian countries, where this logic was taken to extremes, it led to an Orwellian nightmare, featuring things such as "gender neutral" nurseries with "unisex" restrooms, where young boys and girls are no longer called "boys" and "girls", where they are encouraged to cross-dress and play with toys usually reserved for the opposite sex... all in the name of a so-called struggle against "gender stereotypes". In various western countries, parents are no longer designated as "father" and "mother" in official school documents, but merely as "parent 1" and "parent 2" (one of the presented justifications being that this would prevent "discrimination" against homosexual couples with adopted children).

We can easily see how absurd this really is - because let's be honest here, no matter how much one may favor "gender equality", one will have a hard time denying the fact that a spate of biological differences separate men from women, like it or not. Hence it is completely natural that women will be underrepresented in certain professions which, say, rely more on physical strength. And vice versa.

In other words, the globalist oligarchy is seeking to impose generalized gender confusion, the wholesale suppression of traditional gender roles, and a thorough dissociation of biological and subjective gender identities, which will then necessarily result in the dismantling of parenthood and of the traditional relationship of filiation - including and specially in law. Think human embryos artificially bred in labs, with no parents, as described by Aldous Huxley in his famous dystopian novel... And in the end, when a certain age is reached and the individual is no longer useful to the oligarchy as an exploited working slave, follows compulsory euthanasia - exactly, the recent drive by western regimes to move towards legalization of euthanasia is no accident either!

Because the traditional nuclear family represents one of the last bastions over which the capitalist globalist oligarchy cannot exert unchallenged, absolute control. The functional nuclear family is also an island of serenity amidst the immoral, dog-eat-dog jungle of capitalist exploitation. In a proper family, inter-human relationship does not obey the laws of the market, one will give to the other without financial compensation.

Tearing the individual off from anything resembling immediate relatives, from biological parents, and thus from their very nature as human beings, and turning them into rootless, identityless, dumbed down and confused zombie-like beings, is an ideal recipe to make them accept outright slavery, a new type of subtly imposed slavery in which victims have the impression of being "free" and "equal", and in which the shackles that subjugate them are not immediately perceptible.

So I can only warn Iranians: underneath the facade of "progress" that these news reports appear to convey, beware of the hidden, socially and even anthropologically transformative agendas promoted by certain high circles. Just look at the west, and then see in what creeping ways liberals within Iran, aided by the foreign-based, Persian language propaganda media, are slowly pushing these insane, destructive globalist agendas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> Guys, why are Arian and Mohamad banned? What happened



What is more, Arian's second displayed flag was changed from Iranian to French. Bizarre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> What is more, Arian's second displayed flag was changed from Iranian to French. Bizarre.



because he doesn’t live in Iran lol, he’s in Europe like many on this forum.

I do think he is trying his best to make it to Canada


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> because he doesn’t live in Iran lol, he’s in Europe like many on this forum.
> 
> I do think he is trying his best to make it to Canada



There are two flags: one is meant to show a user's place of residence, the other corresponds to one's nationality or country of origin if I remember correctly. User Arian always had a German and an Iranian flag. He did say that he is studying in Germany. But ever since he got banned yesterday, his Iranian flag suddenly switched to French, whereas the German flag on his profile remains unchanged. This is odd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> There are two flags: one is meant to show a user's place of residence, the other corresponds to one's nationality or country of origin if I remember correctly. User Arian always had a German and an Iranian flag. He did say that he is studying in Germany. But ever since he got banned yesterday, his Iranian flag suddenly switched to French, whereas the German flag on his profile remains unchanged. This is odd.



are you sure second flag isn’t where the IP address is pinging?


----------



## EvilWesteners

SalarHaqq said:


> On the surface, news like these might appear like a legitimate cause for rejoicement. And if you noticed, they are increasingly frequent - just a few days ago, I saw an article about the first handful of Iranian women working as car mechanics, thus entering yet another profession typically considered as a male-only domain. This strikes me as very non-coincidental. It is as if some lobbies with hidden interests are coordinating this media effort.
> 
> Please pay attention to the fact that this is no longer your regular case of women simply participating a little more in social and public life, or gaining better access to activities which one may consider they are legitimately entitled to partake in - such as higher education (female university students), or many lines of work suitable for both males and females. No, in this recent media PR campaign, the focus is clearly on women exercising typical male professions, which has a particular twist to it.
> 
> Hence I would advise extreme caution at this point. I cannot help but suspect that this is just another way through which the globalist oligarchy and its liberal agents inside Iran are trying to impose the long term objectives underlying UNESCO's 2030 agenda, after Supreme Leader Khamenei, in a heroic and courageous move, vetoed and prevented liberals from ratifying legislation recommended by said UN project.
> 
> What does this sinister agenda consist in? Simple, it is all about the negation of any and all relevance to biological male/female differences, the reclassification of gender identity as a completely subjective matter left to everyone's whims (meaning one may freely "choose" one's gender regardless of one's biological attributes, and said choice may vary every other day - i.e. one may simply express the wish to be considered a female or a male or ..., switch between these every couple of days and at every turn, state authorities will officially recognize one's updated gender "choice").
> 
> In Scandinavian countries, where this logic was taken to extremes, it led to an Orwellian nightmare, featuring things such as "gender neutral" nurseries with "unisex" restrooms, where young boys and girls are no longer called "boys" and "girls", where they are encouraged to cross-dress and play with toys usually reserved for the opposite sex... all in the name of a so-called struggle against "gender stereotypes". In various western countries, parents are no longer designated as "father" and "mother" in official school documents, but merely as "parent 1" and "parent 2" (one of the presented justifications being that this would prevent "discrimination" against homosexual couples with adopted children).
> 
> We can easily see how absurd this really is - because let's be honest here, no matter how much one may favor "gender equality", one will have a hard time denying the fact that a spate of biological differences separate men from women, like it or not. Hence it is completely natural that women will be underrepresented in certain professions which, say, rely more on physical strength. And vice versa.
> 
> In other words, the globalist oligarchy is seeking to impose generalized gender confusion, the wholesale suppression of traditional gender roles, and a thorough dissociation of biological and subjective gender identities, which will then necessarily result in the dismantling of parenthood and of the traditional relationship of filiation - including and specially in law. Think babies artificially created in labs, with no parents, as described by Aldous Huxley in his famous dystopian novel...
> 
> Because the traditional nuclear family represents one of the last bastions over which the capitalist globalist oligarchy cannot exert unchallenged, absolute control. The functional nuclear family is also an island of serenity amidst the immoral, dog-eat-dog jungle of capitalist exploitation. In a proper family, inter-human relationship does not obey the laws of the market, one will give to the other without financial compensation.
> 
> Tearing the individual off from anything resembling immediate relatives, from biological parents, and thus from their very nature as human beings, and turning them into rootless, identityless, confused zombie-like beings, is an ideal recipe to make them accept outright slavery, a new type of subtly imposed slavery in which victims have the impression of being "free" and "equal", and in which the shackles that subjugate them are not immediately perceptible.
> 
> So I can only warn Iranians: behind the facade of "progress" that these news reports appear to convey, beware of the hidden, socially and even anthropologically transformative agendas. Just look at the west, and then see in what creepy ways liberals within Iran, aided by the foreign-based, Persian language propaganda media, are slowly pushing these insane, destructive globalist agendas.




You know what I love about Iranians? --- their passion.

~7,000 years of seeking spirituality in purity, running in vanes with an instinctive desire for something more, for a connection to a universe they cannot often see, feel, smell, or touch but still have the guts to know that there is something there and is worthy of notice.

I enjoy very much reading posts by many of the people in this forum (in no particular order): SalarHagg. TheImortal, Aryobarzan, Peed, B. Esfandiari, Sieneva, Dariush, Amir, Stryker, Ich, and others ... eagles each in their own way.

I learn so much from all of you. I am grateful for your contributions and allowing me to learn from your knowledge and your ideas. I have been an engineer my entire life, I look at engineering from every aspect and it is often hard to see things from any other direction.

All of you are "lightning" guides to help me force my brain to think from other people's point of view. For that I am grateful.

Only if Iranians had a proud unfettered home free of external poking, how high these eagles would fly, I am sure.

Thanks for your post above SalarHagg. I spent hours thinking about it. I have lived and worked in half a dozen countries. I tried to take your ideas in this post and apply it to my experiences. You have a very refreshing way of looking at things. A truly free spirited person.

If the land of Iran is a mother, then I am sure without a doubt that she is proud of most of her sons & daughters.

Iran's thousands of years of creativity, ingenuity, and innovation speaks for itself, if one reads the factual history.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> are you sure second flag isn’t where the IP address is pinging?



Yes, sure. I was able to select both flags, but it took me some time to find out how to do it among the various profile settings (don't remember any longer either, but it's somewhere in the user options).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> On the surface, news like these might appear like a legitimate cause for rejoicement. And if you noticed, they are increasingly frequent - just a few days ago, I saw an article about the first handful of Iranian women working as car mechanics, thus entering yet another profession typically considered as a male-only domain. This strikes me as very non-coincidental. It is as if some lobbies with hidden interests are coordinating this media effort.
> 
> Please pay attention to the fact that this is no longer your regular case of women simply participating a little more in social and public life, or gaining better access to activities which one may consider they are legitimately entitled to partake in - such as higher education (female university students), or many lines of work suitable for both males and females. No, in this recent media PR campaign, the focus is clearly on women exercising typical male professions, which has a particular twist to it.
> 
> Hence I would advise extreme caution at this point. I cannot help but suspect that this is just another way through which the globalist oligarchy and its liberal agents inside Iran are trying to impose the long term objectives underlying UNESCO's 2030 agenda, after Supreme Leader Khamenei, in a heroic and courageous move, vetoed and prevented liberals from ratifying legislation recommended by said UN project.
> 
> What does this sinister agenda consist in? Simple, it is all about the negation of any and all relevance to biological male/female differences, the reclassification of gender identity as a completely subjective matter left to everyone's whims (meaning one may freely "choose" one's gender regardless of one's biological attributes, and said choice may vary every other day - i.e. one may simply express the wish to be considered a female or a male or ..., switch between these every couple of days and at every turn, state authorities will officially recognize one's updated gender "choice").
> 
> In Scandinavian countries, where this logic was taken to extremes, it led to an Orwellian nightmare, featuring things such as "gender neutral" nurseries with "unisex" restrooms, where young boys and girls are no longer called "boys" and "girls", where they are encouraged to cross-dress and play with toys usually reserved for the opposite sex... all in the name of a so-called struggle against "gender stereotypes". In various western countries, parents are no longer designated as "father" and "mother" in official school documents, but merely as "parent 1" and "parent 2" (one of the presented justifications being that this would prevent "discrimination" against homosexual couples with adopted children).
> 
> We can easily see how absurd this really is - because let's be honest here, no matter how much one may favor "gender equality", one will have a hard time denying the fact that a spate of biological differences separate men from women, like it or not. Hence it is completely natural that women will be underrepresented in certain professions which, say, rely more on physical strength. And vice versa.
> 
> In other words, the globalist oligarchy is seeking to impose generalized gender confusion, the wholesale suppression of traditional gender roles, and a thorough dissociation of biological and subjective gender identities, which will then necessarily result in the dismantling of parenthood and of the traditional relationship of filiation - including and specially in law. Think babies artificially bred in labs, with no parents, as described by Aldous Huxley in his famous dystopian novel... And in the end, when a certain age is reached and the individual is no longer useful to the oligarchy as an exploited working slave, follows compulsory euthanasia - exactly, the recent drive by western regimes to move towards legalization of euthanasia is no accident either!
> 
> Because the traditional nuclear family represents one of the last bastions over which the capitalist globalist oligarchy cannot exert unchallenged, absolute control. The functional nuclear family is also an island of serenity amidst the immoral, dog-eat-dog jungle of capitalist exploitation. In a proper family, inter-human relationship does not obey the laws of the market, one will give to the other without financial compensation.
> 
> Tearing the individual off from anything resembling immediate relatives, from biological parents, and thus from their very nature as human beings, and turning them into rootless, identityless, dumbed down and confused zombie-like beings, is an ideal recipe to make them accept outright slavery, a new type of subtly imposed slavery in which victims have the impression of being "free" and "equal", and in which the shackles that subjugate them are not immediately perceptible.
> 
> So I can only warn Iranians: underneath the facade of "progress" that these news reports appear to convey, beware of the hidden, socially and even anthropologically transformative agendas promoted by certain high circles. Just look at the west, and then see in what creeping ways liberals within Iran, aided by the foreign-based, Persian language propaganda media, are slowly pushing these insane, destructive globalist agendas.


Thanks SalarHaq...a fine point that never crossed my mind....I add this as the third item I have learned from you on this forum (never too late for an old dog to learn a new trick!)... wondering what the other two are..here is the list:

1- Iran is the first country in the world that has achieved" mutual parity" with Israel through non nuclear means;

2- " Engineered and deliberate loss of historical/tradition Identities of each nation with the exception of Zionist Colony Identity"..that was an eye opener indeed;

PS: note to Arian and Muhammad..: Guys if you read this >>Thanks for your defence of Iran against that Maniac .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395305355589079041

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## scimitar19

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395305355589079041


Wow! I'm... say the least, perplexed if nothing else


----------



## thesaint

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395305355589079041


I think he is still living in fantasy land...west will never remove all sanctions unless you sell your country and accept slavery......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PDF

Hunting for submarine??


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395756612057550852


----------



## WudangMaster

Gomig-21 said:


> Hanging in there through these harsh times, brother. How are you? Good to see you.


I have my good and bad days, at least the worst of it is over and I'm getting back into it...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

WudangMaster said:


> I have my good and bad days, at least the worst of it is over and I'm getting back into it...



I hear ya, same here, brother. It's been a tough year and then some. Hopefully the hardship will pass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Look who is trying to take credit for "fighting" DAESH. This is a prime example of Hutzpah!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395871315551297541

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EvilWesteners

Israel's "charming" strategy speaks for its actions. Some general insight into what they are thinking.

(According to New York Times article)

"Israeli military’s response to Hamas’s rocket attacks was proportionate and in adherence to international law. Israelis often refer to this callously as ‘*mowing the lawn*,’ periodic maintenance it has to do by bombing one of the world’s most densely populated spots, which it also holds under a blockade "

To deter Hamas, Israel has tried in its earlier conflicts to destroy enough of the group’s weaponry to secure an extra few years of what some Israelis describe as “quiet.” In addition to killing more than 230 Palestinians in Gaza, including 65 children, the Israeli airstrikes have devastated civilian infrastructure, wrecked sewage systems and water pipes, damaged at least* 17 hospitals and clinics*, severely damaged or destroyed about 1,000 buildings and suspended operations at Gaza’s only coronavirus testing laboratory.

Nearly 30 senior Hamas commanders were killed in Israeli strikes, as well as a key engineer involved in rocket production, one Israeli officer said. And key research and development centers, *including one used to jam the Israeli antimissile defense system,* were destroyed, according to several officers.

Israel had managed to achieve more in 50 hours of fighting than in the 50 days of the war in 2014. Israel even extended the war a few days longer than some military commanders believed was necessary. They did so to *diminish Hamas’s political achievements by trying to disconnect Palestinians’ perceptions of the war from the factors that led to its eruption — like land rights and religious tensions in East Jerusalem*.

A team of hundreds of Israeli intelligence officers had prepared a long list of potential targets and how to destroy them, plans that were quickly enacted after the outbreak of the war.

“In every case of war, the goal should be to create a better political reality.” 

Defanging Hamas’s military arsenal for a few years and making the group wary of restarting hostilities was therefore the best outcome, Colonel Siboni added.

*“It’s about building a memory so that it will take them time to say, ‘Let’s do it again,’” he said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijan is stronger than Israel ? LOL okay now you've lost all credibility. Does Azerbaijan have F-35's ? Direct support from the worlds only super power ? During the last conflict they sustained a 30%+ casualty rate (killed, missing, injured) and that was against Armenia with a population of 3 million. LOL Btw if they're so powerful then why didn't they just march in and take Stepanakert ?

Also comparing Jordan to Iran is a joke. You claim that Iran has been struck 10,000 times without retaliating ? Well aren't Palestinians Arabs ? What is Jordan doing to help their fellow Arab brethren ? Infact what are any Arabs doing ? The Arabs are neither doing nor saying anything. Only Erdogan has had the balls to bark at Israel but as far as material support, Iran is the only Muslim country sending weapons.

As far as red lines go, everyone knows that any direct attack on Iran would lead to a full scale response. Is Iran going to attack any entity that attacks its proxies ? No but neither does Turkey nor the US in Syria. Jordan ? LOL a neo-colonialist puppet state and you're comparing them to Iran ? Thanks for the free comedy kid. 

Btw if you knew anything about geo-politics in the region you would realize why Iran would never join any alliance with neither Azerbaijan or Turkey. Azerbaijan is best buddies with Israel and Turkey despite their rhetoric also actively trade with Israel. 



Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You are burdening yourself with a failed policy and pointless.. You are not a threat militarily to anyone in the region you should know this by now cause it is a forgone conclusion.. Also being competitive with Azerbaijan is pointless for your stargetic goals nor against Turkey or anyone in the region.. Nobody likes you shitty ugly azz outside of the region but if you lose your own base regional allies.. It just weakens you.
> 
> You need to see the painting is on the wall... You need to see the bigger picture here. Also don't include Russia into this but if anyone could disrupt Aliyev interests they would have already? he marched out like a lion took what is his without being apologetic to anyone.
> 
> Iran is not a threat to Azerbaijain they are heavily armed and much stronger then tiny Israel. Conventionally they are not a walkover for anyone but a meatgrinder.. They are solid.
> 
> But throwing tantrums here is not the key but the key thing is what is in for Iran? If Azerbaijan doesn't gain it's interests and is Iran insecure or feeling unsafe and afraid of some of the regional players? If yes the answer is why? and if you the answer no? Then there is no reason getting your pants wet over Azerbaijan btw these vile Armenians are not your friends and the same goes to the other othodox. Don't get things wrong or mixed.. You should be grateful that one enemy on your borders have been subdued who wants to see your demise and prays for your eternal demise everyday..
> 
> You need to re-evaluate your political standing and it is also from a pointless angle. Your enemy is entirely somewhere else not inside the region you must wake up to this and re-adjust

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## yavar

__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com





*Pakistan ISI trained funded Terrorism for distabliation in Iran Balochistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

yavar said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan ISI trained funded Terrorism for distabliation in Iran Balochistan*


They did it with their northern neighbor and financed with filthy saud money and now trying it again with the same funding and more support from others too.
Just remember that chickens come home to roost. Just as Pakistanin girls were getting shot when Pakistans taliban chickens came home to roost, so to will there be similar pain when the evil they put out comes right back up their rear ends...
Additionally, all pan movements need to be dealt with the utmost level of brutality and violence within the country; anyone even slightly leaning towards separatism from Iran needs to thrown into rock grinding machines or into industrial furnaces!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

خبر مرگ روحانی ملعون پست فطرت کی میاد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

yavar said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan ISI trained funded Terrorism for distabliation in Iran Balochistan*


Sad.


----------



## WudangMaster

I know we hear about things like this from time to time and we keep asking the question as to how the f%^& this can be allowed to happen from both governments!


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aramagedon said:


> خبر مرگ روحانی ملعون پست فطرت کی میاد
> 
> 
> View attachment 746789


بهترین چیز برای سرمایه گذاری بلیط سینما هستش. 
راستی از این جدول اینجوری بر میاد که قبلا رسد جمعیت زیر صفر بوده و الان افزایش پیدا کرده وصفر شده


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shahid Hajj Qasem Soleimani's behind the scenes presence at the shooting of the feature film "23 Nafar" dealing with the Iran-Iraq war.






Truly a man from the people, who was living for and with the people. Those who experienced his presence in person unanimously testify to his kindness, humbleness, uprightness, while scenes like these make it obvious how down to earth he was in spite of his stature and rank.

A javanmard and hero in the true sense, who neutralized one zio-American plan for regime change and/or perpetual terrorist destabilization after another, and who stood out as someone who sacrificed himself for Al-Qods and Palestine (Ismail Haniyeh, leader of the Palestinian Resistance movement Hamas, aptly labeled him 'shahid Al-Qods').

May God rest his soul and accept his martyrdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Alright, so every Farsi-speaker, please pay attention to this extremely well made and highly recommended documentary recently broadcasted by Iran's IRIB Mostanad channel:

*Pāyāne bāzi. Yek royā, yek emperāturi, yek forupāshi. Revāyate daghigh va mostanad az zendegi dar Āmrikā

The End of the Game. One Dream, one Empire, one Downfall. Exact and Documented Account of Life in America*






This basically consists of an intelligently assembled series of translated sequences from TV reports, documentaries and discussions aired on English-language networks - mostly American ones, in addition to a poignant selection of images with voice-over commentary citing renowned western analysts and papers dealing with the various aspects of the decadence and announced downfall of the US empire:

- the progressive sapping of the foundations of the US financial system and of the US dollar's monopoly as an international currency;
- the devastating consequences of recent banking crises on ordinary Americans;
- the steady decomposition of the local manufacturing base for the benefit of the financial sector;
- the astronomical proportions of public and private debt, as well as their non-viability in the long term;
- the homeless working poor, as well as the jobless population;
- the outright arrogance and carelessness of corporate America and its 1% upper class and billionaires towards the people;
- the unbelievably irresponsible negligence of a crumbling public infrastructure in the richest nation on earth;
- the enhanced social-economic inequalities and discrimination of all types;
- the tendency of Americans to seek refuge in the virtual world of the internet as a deceptive palliative for proper social interactions;
- the scourge of widespread drug and especially opiates abuse;
- the steady increase of the suicide rate;
- the ever worsening phenomenon of mass shootings;
- the mortiferous policy of deliberately encouraging mass abortion through family planning services, and the grizzly commodification of aborted human embryos;
- the generalized moral and sexual decay;
- the banalization of births outside wedlock and of monoparental, dysfunctional families;
- the deepening domestic political fractures inside America;
- the constant brainwashing and projection of a fallaciously polished image by US mainstream media and Hollywood;
- a wounded beast's headlong rush into futile wars in West Asia

and more, intelligently bundled together in a well structured, conceptually rational manner.

About an hour and a half of methodical exposure of what life in America really looks like for the average citizen, beneath the distorted and embellished representations stemming from Hollywood and from the prevalence of American high tech industries. This contrast explains why many outside the US might still be attracted by the notion of an "American dream" which inside the US is fading by the day. In sum, the present production offers an objective depiction of a reality which could quite realistically be termed as hell on earth.

Of course most of you had already been aware of these points, but this particular documentary in my opinion excels by its comprehensive and synthetic nature. It can serve as a condensed reference point for future discussions or as an eye-opening document you might want to share with contacts (especially in Iran) who might be oblivious to these facts, as a result of continued exposure to foreign-based Farsi media.

And also keep in mind the geopolitical opportunities that America's heavy domestic challenges will indirectly generate for a rising Iran.

______

@OldTwilight I would like to invite you to watch this, brother. Every claim in the documentary is substantiated by solid and credible sources. Afterwards, you might be motivated to reevaluate some of the black/white views you held when it came to Iran vis-a-vis the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396913338001539074


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396913338001539074



All the good administrators are purged like Saeed Mohammed. Does anyone even care for this guardian council system anymore?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> All the good administrators are purged like Saeed Mohammed. Does anyone even care for this guardian council system anymore?


Is Saeed Mohammad disqualified?


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Is Saeed Mohammad disqualified?


Yes. At least we can hope that Raisi (who will probably win) to focus more on domestic investment instead of Rouhani, "lets hope foreigners can do it for us" style of management


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396909051234201602


Stryker1982 said:


> All the good administrators are purged like Saeed Mohammed. Does anyone even care for this guardian council system anymore?



Guardian system is to prevent an Iranian Trump from reaching power and destroying the republic.

That is how dictators come to power. And Trump very much wanted to be a dictator, but the US system was too strong to break.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396909051234201602
> 
> Guardian system is to prevent an Iranian Trump from reaching power and destroying the republic.
> 
> That is how dictators come to power. And Trump very much wanted to be a dictator, but the US system was too strong to break.



Elected candidates in this republic aren't dictators, they are elected freely and fairly, and their are constitutional term limits. Trump was never going to be a "dictator" and neither were any of these qualified, but disqualified candidates.

This only happens if state institutions are too weak or too loyal to the individual.

Having listen to him (Saeed Mohammed), he clearly is a good and knowledgeable administrator and frankly, i believe it was a big loss.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> Is Saeed Mohammad disqualified?





Stryker1982 said:


> Yes. At least we can hope that Raisi (who will probably win) to focus more on domestic investment instead of Rouhani, "lets hope foreigners can do it for us" style of management



Let's wait until the Guardian Council officially announces its decision. Fars News are reportedly no big fans of Sa'id Mohammad, so this might not be definitive, who knows how accurate the info is. The list it suggests consists of five principlists or revolutionaries, two reformists, and no centrist/moderate candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Elected candidates in this republic aren't dictators, they are elected freely and fairly, and their are constitutional term limits. Trump was never going to be a "dictator" and neither were any of these qualified, but disqualified candidates.
> 
> This only happens if state institutions are too weak or too loyal to the individual.
> 
> Having listen to him (Saeed Mohammed), he clearly is a good and knowledgeable administrator and frankly, i believe it was a big loss.



Trump did indeed want to be dictator, but the deep state reminded him this isn’t a banana country in Mali or South America.

Ahmadinejad also tried to abuse the system and even went against The SL and start moving the country toward “Persian” traditions instead of “Islamic”. Once again deep state within Iran reminded him he is disposable and he left peacefully. Though you can see repeated efforts from him to get back in and this time Guardian council is having none of it. He is banned for life from holding office.

One should not discount someone that rises to power who has not only the respect of the masses, but also the military. That is how Hitler, Stalin, Mussolini, Putin, Saddam, Bibi and others have come to power.

All it takes is one dark horse candidate to destroy and democracy a cement a dictatorship. And dictatorships don’t seem like dictatorships in the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*فائزه هاشمی: ریاست جمهوری لاریجانی به نفع کشور است*

یعنی احراز صلاحیت تا حالا قابل پیشبینی بود و غیر قابل پیشبینی شد
فک کردند برای حضور پرشور همگان اینها همه تایید میشن جز احمدی نژاد

اما بیلاخ

گفتند همگان همون رای ندهند بهتره هشت سال روحانیه

همگان همون رای بی رای بمونند و بعد هشت سال رییسی رو هر روز ببینن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Aspen said:


> These stupid Azerbaijanis are just like Israelis, can't resist manufacturing some incident to steal land. They will get bitch slapped hard if they even think about taking on Iran.


The funny thing there is a delusional Islamist scumbag who say Iran stands against the fake Baku republic(real Azerbaijan is the Iranian part only) says why Iran doesn’t supports them even though he knew about their ties to israhell. I told them if they will support Afghanistan if they enter a war with neighboring country specially if the afghans claim the Pashtun territories in Pakistan??!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Let's wait until the Guardian Council officially announces its decision. Fars News are reportedly no big fans of Sa'id Mohammad, so this might not be definitive, who knows how accurate the info is. The list it suggests consists of five principlists or revolutionaries, two reformists, and no centrist/moderate candidate.


Well at least an end to moderate fiasco.


Shawnee said:


> *فائزه هاشمی: ریاست جمهوری لاریجانی به نفع کشور است*
> 
> یعنی احراز صلاحیت تا حالا قابل پیشبینی بود و غیر قابل پیشبینی شد
> فک کردند برای حضور پرشور همگان اینها همه تایید میشن جز احمدی نژاد
> 
> اما بیلاخ
> 
> گفتند همگان همون رای ندهند بهتره هشت سال روحانیه
> 
> همگان همون رای بی رای بمونند و بعد هشت سال رییسی رو هر روز ببینن​


Raesi is not sutable for the role of presidency. He is far more suitable as Head of judiciary system. He is even a perfect choice for future supreme leader role if the need arise. But why burn him in presidency role؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## makranman

i humbly congratulate mr raisi for his presidency. i hope from the bottom of my heart he does not @#$% up everything... it is going to be our lives...
elections... republic... yeah.. sure...

Edit: list of eligible candids: https://www.farsnews.ir/news/14000304000653

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

All senior Reformist candidates disqualified, good riddance. enough is enough.


----------



## Shawnee

فکر کردند که "اقا لازم نیست حتما قبل انتخابات برجامی باشه. چند تا پالس مثبت از وین خودش اقتصاد شرطی شده رو تشنه میکنه."

از اون سمت هم یک مشارکت ضعیفی در انتخابات میشه و یکی مثل لاریجانی رای میاره و کابینش عین حسن روحانی خواهد بود
این بازی دو سر برده

بعد انتخابات هم برجام چه شد چه نشد
چهار سال وقت هست تا یه بامبول دیگه

پیام عدم صلاحیت به مذاکرات وین 
بیلاخخخخخخ
نامزد متوسط هم بهتون نمیدیم
روی همون #رای بی رای کار کنید​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran: Large fire reported at oil refinery, day after drone factory blast


The refinery was inaugurated by Iranian President Hassan Rouhani just a few months ago, with an expectation of generating about $1 billion in revenue for Iran.




www.google.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

Guys, I want to visit Iran this year, end of June preferable
You recommend Tehran or is it to "chaotic", what about Isfahan, Yazd.... (can I make a bustour from Tehran to this citys)
If Tehran, which hotel you recommend, I dont need luxury, just a clean and nice accomodation
which prices I should expect for the hotel, food etc (EUR/USD)
how many days I should stay, any infos highly appreciated, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Stryker1982 said:


> Elected candidates in this republic aren't dictators, they are elected freely and fairly, and their are constitutional term limits. Trump was never going to be a "dictator" and neither were any of these qualified, but disqualified candidates.
> 
> This only happens if state institutions are too weak or too loyal to the individual.
> 
> Having listen to him (Saeed Mohammed), he clearly is a good and knowledgeable administrator and frankly, i believe it was a big loss.


It's a big loss... They just allowed some old known faces to take part..it's a small circle of families and friends who can become candidate. I don't think this way we'll find root-burning solution against the cancer of mismanagement and corruption.. same for intelligence... they keep the same figures at the same place and recycle them for other posts at most... Same for media... All BIG FAIL.
We need organizers/managers as president, clean and young figures with real experience such as Saeid Mohammad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> Guys, I want to visit Iran this year, end of June preferable
> You recommend Tehran or is it to "chaotic", what about Isfahan, Yazd.... (can I make a bustour from Tehran to this citys)
> If Tehran, which hotel you recommend, I dont need luxury, just a clean and nice accomodation
> which prices I should expect for the hotel, food etc (EUR/USD)
> how many days I should stay, any infos highly appreciated, thanks



Have you visited Tehran? I would visit Tehran if you want to get a metropolis feel like NYC or Tokyo. Other cities if you want a more historical feel.

There are trains and buses to all major cities. Just remember Iranian driving is very bad and there is always news of bus accidents on the roads. So train or plane might be better.

As for Hotels a simple search will give you a good list within whatever price range you want.

Also Iran should be a minimum of 2 week trip, but really 3-4 weeks to not feel rushed. Obviously 4 weeks in Tehran will be rather boring just like 4 weeks in NYC or Tokyo etc. there isn’t that many sight seeing objects in Tehran. So you need to have friends to hang out with and go do activities, parties, etc. or else by yourself it will get boring fast or go to other cities like 1 week in Tehran, 1 week in Isfahan, 1 week in Mashhad, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> All senior Reformist candidates disqualified, good riddance. enough is enough.


such hatred for a group that were not in power for 16 years


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> such hatred for a group that were not in power for 16 years



Reformist destroyed this country.

Replace “Reformist” with “Democrat” or “Republican” and you got the average American voter.

Gonna be super awkward when Raisi agrees to the “terrible horrible Rouhani nuclear deal”.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

SalarHaqq said:


> Alright, so every Farsi-speaker, please pay attention to this extremely well made and highly recommended documentary recently broadcasted by Iran's IRIB Mostanad channel:
> 
> *Pāyāne bāzi. Yek royā, yek emperāturi, yek forupāshi. Revāyate daghigh va mostanad az zendegi dar Āmrikā
> 
> The End of the Game. One Dream, one Empire, one Downfall. Exact and Documented Account of Life in America*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This basically consists of an intelligently assembled series of translated sequences from TV reports, documentaries and discussions aired on English-language networks - mostly American ones, in addition to a poignant selection of images with voice-over commentary citing renowned western analysts and papers dealing with the various aspects of the decadence and announced downfall of the US empire:
> 
> - the progressive sapping of the foundations of the US financial system and of the US dollar's monopoly as an international currency;
> - the devastating consequences of recent banking crises on ordinary Americans;
> - the steady decomposition of the local manufacturing base for the benefit of the financial sector;
> - the astronomical proportions of public and private debt, as well as their non-viability in the long term;
> - the homeless working poor, as well as the jobless population;
> - the outright arrogance and carelessness of corporate America and its 1% upper class and billionaires towards the people;
> - the unbelievably irresponsible negligence of a crumbling public infrastructure in the richest nation on earth;
> - the enhanced social-economic inequalities and discrimination of all types;
> - the tendency of Americans to seek refuge in the virtual world of the internet as a deceptive palliative for proper social interactions;
> - the scourge of widespread drug and especially opiates abuse;
> - the steady increase of the suicide rate;
> - the ever worsening phenomenon of mass shootings;
> - the mortiferous policy of deliberately encouraging mass abortion through family planning services, and the grizzly commodification of aborted human embryos;
> - the generalized moral and sexual decay;
> - the banalization of births outside wedlock and of monoparental, dysfunctional families;
> - the deepening domestic political fractures inside America;
> - the constant brainwashing and projection of a fallaciously polished image by US mainstream media and Hollywood;
> - a wounded beast's headlong rush into futile wars in West Asia
> 
> and more, intelligently bundled together in a well structured, conceptually rational manner.
> 
> About an hour and a half of methodical exposure of what life in America really looks like for the average citizen, beneath the distorted and embellished representations stemming from Hollywood and from the prevalence of American high tech industries. This contrast explains why many outside the US might still be attracted by the notion of an "American dream" which inside the US is fading by the day. In sum, the present production offers an objective depiction of a reality which could quite realistically be termed as hell on earth.
> 
> Of course most of you had already been aware of these points, but this particular documentary in my opinion excels by its comprehensive and synthetic nature. It can serve as a condensed reference point for future discussions or as an eye-opening document you might want to share with contacts (especially in Iran) who might be oblivious to these facts, as a result of continued exposure to foreign-based Farsi media.
> 
> And also keep in mind the geopolitical opportunities that America's heavy domestic challenges will indirectly generate for a rising Iran.
> 
> ______
> 
> @OldTwilight I would like to invite you to watch this, brother. Every claim in the documentary is substantiated by solid and credible sources. Afterwards, you might be motivated to reevaluate some of the black/white views you held when it came to I
> ran vis-a-vis the rest of the world.



I Couldn't agree more..

If i have to describe for you the American dream fantasy in few words it would be a mirage Where like a thirsthy man in the desert suddenly sees a flowing river he rushes over only to find out he was hallucinating and that it was only a mirage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Reformist destroyed this country.
> 
> Replace “Reformist” with “Democrat” or “Republican” and you got the average American voter.
> 
> Gonna be super awkward when Raisi agrees to the “terrible horrible Rouhani nuclear deal”.


no moderate and 90% of them are ex-principalist


----------



## ashool

Draco.IMF said:


> Guys, I want to visit Iran this year, end of June preferable
> You recommend Tehran or is it to "chaotic", what about Isfahan, Yazd.... (can I make a bustour from Tehran to this citys)
> If Tehran, which hotel you recommend, I dont need luxury, just a clean and nice accomodation
> which prices I should expect for the hotel, food etc (EUR/USD)
> how many days I should stay, any infos highly appreciated, thanks


you want go to iran you must first go tehran its so big cuty with lot of people and car and co2 i recammand you soon get out of it if you want see butty cityes first go to isfahan full of pretty classic bullding and holy sits lik monar jonban and bagh shah sioserpoll pole khajo and .... after that you must go to shiraz city of poem and kings palac perspo;is its full of historical sites and so buttiful city with good air its important after that if u like desert and holy city you can go to mashhad its have holy site shraz have too but mashhad is main one in iran the tabas is between these two its have torrist site and have sand desert but i recommand u go to torrist site in internet see what you urself like iran is full of historical and artsite and food ....... you must see what you like to see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

mohsen said:


> All senior Reformist candidates disqualified, good riddance. enough is enough.



Mehralizadeh and Hemmati are members of reformist parties... However, I'm not sure whether they stand any serious chance of getting elected, even if liberal big shots call on their supporters to vote for them.

Negative aspect of the Guardian Council's vote: Sa'id Mohammad not being allowed to run. A strategic mistake indeed, as pointed out by Shapur Zol Aktaf.

Positive aspect: Ali Larijani's sidelining. After the significant measures taken by hajj Ra'isi at the Judiciary (eviction of some 30 corrupt judges, trial against the Larijanis' pointman), the neutralization of this corrupt clan is being pursued unabated. Under a principlist mask, they were backing Rohani's policies - with the notable exception of Mohammad-Javad Larijani to be fair though, who is a staunch critic of the JCPoA.

Ali Larijani's disqualification by the Guardian Council is even more delectable considering that Faezeh Rafsanjani publicly endorsed his candidacy few days ago. Lest we forget that it was Hashemi Rafsanjani's public call to vote for Rohani in 2013, who hitherto was having very low approval rates in opinion polls, which ensured his success.

Also, the Guardian Council took into account the fact that Larijani's daughter and his niece reside and work in the US (the latter being even employed in the American civilian nuclear sector), which is particularly encouraging. The IR seems to be moving towards increased restrictions against politicians who have offspring living in the west or who possess Green Cards, some other foreign residency permits or even dual citizenship. Excellent news.

At any rate, a Ra'isi presidency will be much better than the past 8 years of centrist-reformist administration, with regards to both foreign and domestic (including economic) policy.

______

@Draco It depends what sort of places you like to visit.

If you are into cultural and historical sightseeing, then keep in mind that although Tehran doesn't offer a particularly great number of ancient monuments (as other users have observed before me), and even if in the eyes of many, it's not really a nice looking city (with the possible exception of some affluent areas in northern Tehran), it is still home to a vast range of excellent, world-class museums (content-wise) which I would recommend visiting. The most important and largest one of these being the Muzeye Mellie Irān or National Museum of Iran (both pre-Islamic and Islamic sections are formidable), followed by several others such as the Carpet Museum, the Treasury of National Jewels located in the basement of a Central Bank of Iran building (where not only the former shah's and empress's crowns, but also one of the largest cut diamonds in the world, the Dāriāye Nur, are on display), the Rezā Abbāsi Museum ('Geheimtip', it features some amazing ancient miniature paintings in addition to various archeological items from several millennia before Christ a.s. to later periods), and the Contemporary Arts Museum (which has a rich collection of international works bought before the Revolution, and even though most of them aren't on display, this museum is still interesting, and regularly organizes high level temporary exhibitions). There are literally tens of smaller, more specialized museums across Tehran.

On the military side, there is a well made Islamic Revolution & Holy Defense Museum, dedicated to the Iran-Iraq war. The IRGC's newly inaugurated, permanent aerospace fair, showcasing a host of ballistic missiles (as seen on pictures and in videos shared here), deserves a special mention.

Personally, I also like the Qajar-period Golestan Palace, situated right next to the Tehran Grand Bazar. It has some neat tile- and mirror-work. From a sociological and economic point of view, the Grand Bazar is interesting in its own right, being the world's largest roofed bazar-type marketplace. Moreover, some of the best eateries, like Moslem Restaurant, can be found at the Grand Bazar (but at main lunch or dining hours, there's usually a considerable queue of customers waiting in line; don't know how it is now with the corona situation though).

Another thing Tehran is great for, are its natural features north of town along the foothills of the Alborz mountains, as well as some of its parks. People go there to take a break from the smog, the extreme population density and the nerve-racking traffic. In this regard, I'd recommend both the Darband and Bāme Tehrān mountainside promenades; the first includes restaurants along the way (whose facilities are intertwined with nature, such as tables mounted atop water streams), while the second allows for a healthy uphill walk and includes the several kilometers-long Tochāl telecabin that takes one straight to a ski station at the top of the mountain. The Sa'd Ābād complex, a large park containing several palaces pertaining to the former Pahlavi dynasty (with some buildings turned into small museums), is worthy of a visit as well. The Tehran Birds Garden, a vast park with dozens of bird species kept in an open space (the area has nets overhead) can also be cited under the nature-topic.

As far as contemporary architecture and urban planning are concerned, Tehran can be considered an ambivalent place. Nonetheless, when it comes to modern architecture, a tour up the Milād Tower - Tehran's tallest structure and foremost modern symbolic landmark, might be worth it (despite the relatively expensive entry fee, it certainly provides for an impressive overall view of the metropolis at an elevation of some 300 meters). Likewise, a stroll through the Pole Tabi'at or Nature Bridge (close to the Holy Defense Museum mentioned above), an architecturally impressive, multi-storey pedestrian overpass with an integrated food court, can be recommended. Another architecturally remarkable edifice is the nearby Ebne Sina Book City or Shahre Ketābe Ebne Sinā, the largest bookstore in the world (publications on sale there are almost exclusively Farsi-language ones, but this atypical megastore shows how culture and public education are valued in the Islamic Republic). The Āzādi (formerly: Shahyād) Tower in the west-central part of town, commissioned in 1971, used to be a gateway-like symbol of modern Tehran, and is still one of the landmarks most associated with the city. Finally, Tehran's recently developed, far-western district number 22 hosts an artificial lake known as Chitgar Lake or Dariācheye Shohadāye Khalije Fārs / Lake of the Martyrs of the Persian Gulf, which is fairly pleasant to take a walk at. Next to it stands the Iran Mall, largest shopping center worldwide once fully completed, and architecturally not uninteresting (though I'm personally not fond of uber-capitalist shopping malls).

Then as previous contributors to the discussion rightly said, a trip to Iran should last at least two weeks, and the main attractions are indeed located in or around the provincial capitals Esfahan and Shiraz (which includes Persepolis, Naghshe Rostam and to a lesser extent Pasargadae). Two weeks should be just enough to do justice to Tehran, Esfahan and Shiraz. In Esfahan, make sure to book one of the hotels housed in traditional-style old premises, rather than in some random contemporary building. You will find lots of information online or in tourist guide-books on what to see and what to do in Esfahan and Shiraz. But for the sake of completeness, the most important "must see" places of Esfahan, in my opinion, are: the Safavid-period Meydāne Emām or Imam Square (one of the world's largest closed squares) and its four adjacent landmarks i.e. Emām Mosque, Sheykh Lotfollāh Mosque, 'Āli Ghāpu Palace, old bazar, to which one would have to add the medieval Masjede Jāme'ye 'Atigh (Atigh Jameh Mosque), constructed in a style that inspired western Gothic architecture, Khāju Bridge and Siosepol Bridge, Chehel Sotun (Forty Columns) Palace with its superb wall paintings and charming garden, Armenian Vank Cathedral (with Persian-style decorations), Madreseye Chāhārbāgh theological school. In Shiraz: the Nasir ol-Molk Mosque featuring incredible colored glassworks, Eram Garden, the Tombs of famous poets Sa'di and Hafez, Arge Karim Khān (Zand dynasty citadel), Vakil Mosque, Vakil traditional bath house, Vakil bazar, Masjede 'Atighe Jāme' mosque, the Qu'ran Gate, and of course the two major landmarks of Iran's Achaemenid heritage situated few kilometers outside Shiraz, i.e. Persepolis and Naghshe Rostam. While in Shiraz, try the refreshing sorbet ice Fālude Shirāzi, a local specialty.

If you plan on staying longer, any of the following can be considered as further highlights (in no particular order - Iran is so rich in destinations of interest that this list cannot be exhaustive by any means): Yazd (only Iranian city with an entire, continuous and untouched "old town" district, including its typical "wind towers"); the holy city of Mashhad in Khorasan to the northeast of Iran, where one can not only try shishlik (lamb cutlet) skewer kababs (for which the suburb location of Shandiz is famous), but also visit the tombs of Nader Shah Afshar and national poet Ferdosi (in the suburban town of Tus), and of course the outstanding mausoleum of Imam Reza a.s., eighth Imam of Twelver Shia Muslims (but I'm not certain to what extent non-Muslims can visit there - I know for a fact that they aren't allowed into the shrine hall itself, not sure about the surrounding sections, which include fantastic sites such as the Timurid-period Gohar Shād Mosque); Khuzestan province in southwestern Iran - including the ancient hydraulic system of Shushtar (a UNESCO World Heritage site), the ziggurat or stepped pyramid of Chogha Zanbil (also a World Heritage site) dating back several millennia and built under the Elamite empire (i.e. prior to the arrival of Indo-Europeans), the Sassanid bridge at Dezful etc; Kerman city in southeastern Iran and nearby towns of Mahan and Bam (hosting a famous medieval citadel, Arge Bam, which was unfortunately destroyed in the 2003 earthquake but has partially been rebuilt); city of Kashan in Esfahan province (including its delightful traditional Persian garden of Fin, the Sultan Amir Ahmad ancient bath house, and a series of stunning old historical residences open to visitors) and nearby Abyaneh village; the lush forested coastal region of the Caspian Sea to the north, where Tehranis like to vacation (Ramsar, Lahijan, Rasht, Masuleh village constructed in a terraced fashion along a mountain slope, Nizari Ismaili "Assassins" castle of Alamut, etc); Ardabil in the Azari-speaking region of northwestern Iran for its incredible Mausoleum of Sheikh Safi od-Din; Kermanshah, largest city of the Kurdish-speaking areas in western Iran, with its wonderful Sassanid-period rock reliefs of Tāghe Bostān; provincial capital city of Tabriz and the Kandovan troglodyte village in East Azarbaijan province; Soltaniyeh in Zanjan province, not too far from Tehran, for its Ilkhanid (Mongol)-era Dome, one of the highest double-layer brick domes in the world and a World Heritage site too; the mangrove forests of the island of Qeshm at the Strait of Hormoz. Plus so much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Draco.IMF

SalarHaqq said:


> @Draco I edited my post to include some places which came to my mind later (in particular the penultimate paragraph where I mention modern sites, plus the military museums / exhibition fairs, which I mention right after the other museums, and the final paragraph for additional destinations outside of Tehran, Esfahan and Shiraz). Perhaps you'd like to read that as well.


thanks very much, very appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Interesting. LNA in Libya stockpiling, beefing up its arsenal.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396876374493835272
PKK using low tech drone technology to hit targets in northern Iraq.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396401171980488704
In Iran Covid vaccine distribution is accelerating at a rapid pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Today government forces in Iraq arrested a prominent PMU member on charges of corruption. The PMU responded by deploying massive forces into Baghdad, closing off the green zone. Tensions mounted and eventually the PMU member was allegedly released according to some reports ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397550093482475527

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397581033030230022

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397568281716961290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397590968329768960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397602284515872776

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397069810094256129
Will be heading to Tehran shortly. Thank you China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

Does anyone know what the official reasoning is behind barring Larijani or Saeed Mohammad ? Why and how are they justifying it since both are close to the government with decent qualifications ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397069810094256129
> Will be heading to Tehran shortly. Thank you China.


im sceptical there is something interesting to reverse engineer with this drone
Iran got hands on a top secret CIA drone (RQ-140) + Global Hawk...,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

Useful for anyone traveling to Iran. Although note current prices here. https://www.bonbast.com/



Draco.IMF said:


> thanks very much, very appreciated


----------



## sha ah

Armenia & Azerbaijan in fresh standoff over land-mined border, with Armenian soldiers captured & accused of supply route sabotage


Months after a ceasefire ended the bloody Nagorno-Karabakh war, Armenia and Azerbaijan have accused each other of staging incursions beyond their bitterly contested frontiers, after six Armenian soldiers were detained on Thursday.




www.rt.com


----------



## sha ah

*Armenian Ministry of Defense confirmed earlier Azerbaijani reports that 6 Armenian soldiers captured at border areas of Gegarkunik region*









Armenian Ministry of Defense confirmed earlier Azerbaijani reports that 6 Armenian soldiers captured at border areas of Gegarkunik region Vardenis - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Armenian Ministry of Defense confirmed earlier Azerbaijani reports that 6 Armenian soldiers captured at border areas of Gegarkunik region. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com


----------



## sha ah

*Armenia will allocate lands in Teh, Megri and Kapan border communities for Russian FSB *









Armenia will allocate lands in Teh, Megri and Kapan border communities for Russian FSB Syunik - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap.com


Armenia will allocate lands in Teh, Megri and Kapan border communities for Russian FSB . Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




caucasus.liveuamap.com


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> im sceptical there is something interesting to reverse engineer with this drone
> Iran got hands on a top secret CIA drone (RQ-140) + Global Hawk...,



Iran still lags behind China and US in EO tech. In tact components help Iran make greater advancements in this field.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Why are the hezbollah and Iran so passive against aggressions on their sovereignty and honor from Israel. This is turning into schoolyard bullying and this is what initially got the jews in the first place way overinflated in themselves.. This is what previously set the bad example and it is back to square one.. Why are they allowing themselves to get bullied by this tiny entity.. targetting so many officers and killed many currently by dropping leaflets and just bullying like school kids. Today they dropped leaflets.

----------------------------------------

*On May 27, the Israeli military dropped leaflets with photos of Syrian Arab Army (SAA) officers and commanders of Lebanon’s Hezbollah over the southern Syrian governorate of al-Quneitra.*

Brig. Gen. Hussein Hammouch, commander of the 1st Corps’ 90th Brigade, and Munir Ali Naeem Shaito, a senior commander of Hezbollah, can be both seen in the photos.

Shaito, also known as “Jawad Hashim” and “Haj Hashim,” is reportedly one of Hezbollah’s top commanders in al-Qunitra and a personal advisor to Brig. Gen. Hammouch. “A criminal like his father” was written under Shaito photo in the leaflets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397855574298136582


----------



## sha ah

Iran does not directly control Hezbollah and right now there is an economic crisis in Lebanon so any conflict with Israel is off the table for them. When Hamas fired thousands of rockets from Gaza, where did those rockets come from ? Does Jordan or Saudi dare sent them anything for help ? Even a bullet ? I doubt it. All those rockets that hit Israel were from Iran.

Realistically Iran, like any country with allies or proxy groups, isn't going to respond everytime something happens to one of its proxies or Israel claims to do this or this group does that. In Syria, every other day Turkish proxy groups are attacked by SAA / Russia etc does Turkey respond everytime ? Can they bother ? What does Jordan do ? Watch while their Arab brethren are treated like cattle by Israeli's ? When did you lose your honor and dignity ? 1950's or 60's ? What happened 6 days ? I forget, recount please.



Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Why are the hezbollah and Iran so passive against aggressions on their sovereignty and honor from Israel. This is turning into schoolyard bullying and this is what initially got the jews in the first place way overinflated in themselves.. This is what previously set the bad example and it is back to square one.. Why are they allowing themselves to get bullied by this tiny entity.. targetting so many officers and killed many currently by dropping leaflets and just bullying like school kids. Today they dropped leaflets.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> *On May 27, the Israeli military dropped leaflets with photos of Syrian Arab Army (SAA) officers and commanders of Lebanon’s Hezbollah over the southern Syrian governorate of al-Quneitra.*
> 
> Brig. Gen. Hussein Hammouch, commander of the 1st Corps’ 90th Brigade, and Munir Ali Naeem Shaito, a senior commander of Hezbollah, can be both seen in the photos.
> 
> Shaito, also known as “Jawad Hashim” and “Haj Hashim,” is reportedly one of Hezbollah’s top commanders in al-Qunitra and a personal advisor to Brig. Gen. Hammouch. “A criminal like his father” was written under Shaito photo in the leaflets.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397855574298136582

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

sha ah said:


> Iran does not directly control Hezbollah and right now there is an economic crisis in Lebanon so any conflict with Israel is off the table for them. When Hamas fired thousands of rockets from Gaza, where did those rockets come from ? Does Jordan or Saudi dare sent them anything for help ? Even a bullet ? I doubt it. All those rockets that hit Israel were from Iran.
> 
> Realistically Iran, like any country with allies or proxy groups, isn't going to respond everytime something happens to one of its proxies or Israel claims to do this or this group does that. In Syria, every other day Turkish proxy groups are attacked by SAA / Russia etc does Turkey respond everytime ? Can they bother ? What does Jordan do ? Watch while their Arab brethren are treated like cattle by Israeli's ? When did you lose your honor and dignity ? 1950's or 60's ? What happened 6 days ? I forget, recount please.



Lol you trying to flip the page here but you only send one rocket the remaining were home-made Hamas rockets.

Sending one type of rocket doesn't mean much but nobody howering over the other countries you mentioned they can move freely and do whatever they want.

Turkey targtes SAA if they make ceasefire vialotions russia does the same... They are both guaraantors of the ceasefire..

1. Israel is not party to this ceasefire...

2. Israel is targetting Iranian offiers and servicemen across all of Syria high ranking once.. (Even Iraq Solemani)

3. Israel is killing Hezbollah for free

4. Israel is not only targetting them in Syria but everywhere else.

5. Israel is killing Iranian leaders inside Iran..

6. Israel has completed over 100k airstrikes on a sovereign state without a single reply...

That my friend is definition of folding and bending over for someone. Your actions have consequences which directly cost both the 2019 India-Pak and the 2021 Gaza-Israel wars to occur.. Your self restraint patience is unparalleled and somewhat pathetic. I don't understand the point behind absorbing


----------



## sha ah

Homemade Hamas rockets ? The international press disagrees with your consensus. They reached further than ever and caused more destruction than ever. They were all from Iran. Every single one of them. Just like Yemeni drones. They're not made out of melted tin cans in mud huts.

*With Iranian Help, Hamas Builds ‘Made in Gaza’ Rockets and Drones to Target Israel *
*More than 4,000 rockets fired; thousands more left in the arsenal, Israelis estimate *









With Iranian Help, Hamas Builds ‘Made in Gaza’ Rockets and Drones to Target Israel


Behind the rocket onslaught, defense officials in Israel and security analysts say, is an extensive arsenal built with expertise from Iran and local skills in arms manufacturing.




www.wsj.com





In Syria, everyday, every other day Turkish proxies get blown up or targeted by Russia, SAA, Turkey often does nothing. Russia has a military alliance with Armenia, but they also sell weapons to Azerbaijan. Are Russians going to act like a defensive jealous boyfriend or an automatic coffee maker robot everytime Armenians get in trouble ?

I think what you don't understand is that relationships are not black and white when it comes to allies and proxies. Often times they act on their own accord and a large country isn't going to be a slave to their every will and whim

In any case, whoever that Hezbollah militant was, he must have really made the Israel VERY angry. Think about it. They went through all the effort of printing his picture and then dropping it everywhere ? That takes alot of effort. LOL

I don't know what he did but whatever he did, it's 1000x more than the King of ordon in the last 20 years. That's for sure.

What do these entitled Arab Sheikhdoms do anyways ? Last time I heard MBS was spending hundreds of millions on that Da Vinci painting from Europe just to hide it in his closet or personal yatch with high class escorts LOL ?

*Mohammed bin Salman hung $450m Leonardo da Vinci painting Salvator Mundi on yacht*









Mohammed bin Salman hung $450m Leonardo da Vinci painting Salvator Mundi on yacht


Leonardo da Vinci’s Salvator Mundi, the most expensive painting in history, was displayed on the Saudi crown prince’s superyacht after a row kept it out of an exhibition at the Louvre, it was claimed last night.




www.thetimes.co.uk





Basically they lead extremely shallow, entitled lives, indulging in western luxuries, spending as much of the national budget as they want on Russian escorts and luxuries their average citizens can never afford. LOL Great contribution to humanity.

Yeah we know Israel is killing Iranian high ranking generals everyday. 1 a day everyday or 10 a day if you like. Not Iranian "backed" as they call them but Iranian ranked generals like you say okay sure, but funny thing is that after 10 years Iran is still there ? When was the last time you were there or even did anything at all ? 1950 ?

Again can you please remind me what happened in the 6 day war because it was so terrible humiliating that until today, until 2021, you still have PTSD and can't get your honor and integrity back or even your confidence back to even say something to them.

LOL you don't even say anything to them. You're so afraid of them. They traumatized you so badly. How many generations or ordan did they destabilize ?

Atleast Erdogan yaps, even though he can't lift a finger, he still acts like a Muslim leader, pretends to right ? LOL Little Qataris have 1000x more balls then ordon or al saud who only bomb Yemeni children from the air but can't fight their way out of a wet paper bag, as the Americans say about your type.





Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Lol you trying to flip the page here but you only send one rocket the remaining were home-made Hamas rockets.
> 
> Sending one type of rocket doesn't mean much but nobody howering over the other countries you mentioned they can move freely and do whatever they want.
> 
> Turkey targtes SAA if they make ceasefire vialotions russia does the same... They are both guaraantors of the ceasefire..
> 
> 1. Israel is not party to this ceasefire...
> 
> 2. Israel is targetting Iranian offiers and servicemen across all of Syria high ranking once..
> 
> 3. Israel is killing Hezbollah for free
> 
> 4. Israel is not only targetting them in Syria but everywhere else.
> 
> 5. Israel is killing Iranian leaders inside Iran..
> 
> 6. Israel has completed over 100k airstrikes on a sovereign state without a single reply...
> 
> That my friend is definition of folding and bending over for someone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

sha ah said:


> Homemade Hamas rockets ? The international press disagrees with your consensus. They reached further than ever and caused more destruction than ever.
> 
> In Syria, everyday, every other day Turkish proxies get blown up or targeted by Russia, SAA, Turkey often does nothing. I think what you don't understand is that things are not black and white when it comes to allies and proxies. Often times they act on their own accord and a large country isn't going to be a victim to their every will and whim
> 
> In any case, whoever that Hezbollah militant was, he must have really made the Israel VERY angry. Think about it. They went through all the effort of printing his picture and then dropping it everywhere ? I don't know what he did but whatever he did, it's 1000x more than the King of ordon in the last 20 years.
> 
> What do these entitled Arab Sheikhdoms do anyways ? Last time I heard MBS was spending hundreds of millions on a Monet painting from Europe just to hide it in his closet or personal collection. Basically they live an entitled lives, western luxuries, spending as much of the national budget as they want on Russian escorts and luxuries their average citizens can never afford. LOL Great contribution to humanity.
> 
> Yeah we know Israel is killing Iranian high ranking generals everyday. Not Iranian backed as they call them but Iranian ranked generals like you say okay sure, but after 10 years Iran is still there ? When was the last time you were there or even did anything at all ? 1950 ?
> 
> Again can you please remind me what happened in the 6 day war because it was so bad that until today, until 2021 you still have PTSD and can't get your honor and integrity back or even your confidence back to even say something to them. You don't even say anything to them. Little Qataris have 1000x more balls then ordon or al saud who only bomb Yemeni children from the air but bow down to Netanyahu like he's a deity.



You lost the ball completely here? Why doesn't Russia in return do anything about when Turkey is bombing and killing their proxies the Hezbollah, SAA and ragtags? As I have said they are both parties to the ceasefire.. The same thing the Rebels all the time kill SAA when ceasefire violation occurs... This is completely another topic..

Let us not bring that nonsense into this or other sovereign nations that don't have anything to do with this subject... I don't recall Israel making one provocations attempt on Saudi Sovereignty, foreign assets or troops nor anyone else in the region..

Don't start to foam from the mouth because the truth hurts.. Why you keep acting tough when you in reality folded and bullied like a kid.. Throwing leaflets at you while targetting your offiecers. etc etc.. Israel has declared unofficial war on you and no one else in the region. Going after your assets, leaders and officers. 

You want honor and respect you take it but you don't claim your way to it.. You got deflowered like a virgin and you are the only state actor Israel has deflowered.. start to reply and then begin to get respect but don't fold and bend over and come in here and act super tough..

Because you have no reply to this atrocities so you begin to talk about people who have no dog-fight in this incidents. This is your shit with Israel and the topic is you and them.. Stay focussed on topic and don't try to deflect into other jumbo mumbo that is not relevant to this topic.. You are someone whos in an unofficial active war with Israel and you are talking about other irrelevant topics instead of thinking about a proper reply


----------



## sha ah

Just remind me what happened in 6 day war, I forgot. Also let me know when you will mentally recover from it. Also are Palestinians Arabs ? Why don't you atleast raise your voice ? Even the western mainstream media can't hide it anymore.

*The latest Israel-Palestine crisis isn't a 'real estate dispute.' It's ethnic cleansing.*
Palestinians are under threat of eviction from their homes in Sheikh Jarrah to make way for Jewish settlers.









Opinion | The Palestinians being evicted are the real story here


Palestinians are under threat of eviction from their homes in Sheikh Jarrah to make way for Jewish settlers.




www.msnbc.com





I know you were utterly humiliated infront of the entire world and it was extremely difficult and bitter, but are you going to bend over for Israel forever ? So in another 50 years you STILL won't say anything ?

So the Israeli's completely took away your confidence for all time ? Forever ? That's so pathetic. LOL

When it comes to Hezbollah, Israel supported by the USA has to make leaflets and go through all the trouble of dropping them to try and get attention.

Meanwhile ordon and saudi are the laughing stocks of the planet. Permanently bent over since 1960's. Like a homoerotic relic of the past. OMG. No wonder you're ashamed of being Arab or Muslim.

LOL

You know what's funny. Gaza, little Gaza with help from Iran, did more damage to Israel in 11 days and performed better than you did you in the 6 day war. Is that why you're so upset ? Oh so that's it, now I get it.









Israel’s agreement of an unconditional ceasefire is actually an admission of defeat


After rejecting previous offers, Israel finally agreed to a ceasefire with Hamas, figuring it had killed enough Palestinian civilians. Yet, does the belated move betray an admission of defeat?




www.rt.com







Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You lost the ball completely here? Why doesn't Russia in return do anything about when Turkey is bombing and killing their proxies the Hezbollah, SAA and ragtags? As I have said they are both parties to the ceasefire.. The same thing the Rebels all the time kill SAA when ceasefire violation occurs... This is completely another topic..
> 
> Let us not bring that nonsense into this or other sovereign nations that don't have anything to do with this subject... I don't recall Israel making one provocations attempt on Saudi Sovereignty, foreign assets or troops nor anyone else in the region..
> 
> Don't start to foam from the mouth because the truth hurts.. Why you keep acting tough when you in reality folded and bullied like a kid.. Throwing leaflets at you while targetting your offiecers. etc etc.. Israel has declared unofficial war on you and no one else in the region. Going after your assets, leaders and officers.
> 
> You want honor and respect you take it but you don't claim your way to it.. You got deflowered like a virgin and you are the only state actor Israel has deflowered.. start to reply and then begin to get respect but don't fold and bend over and come in here and act super tough..
> 
> Because you have no reply to this atrocities so you begin to talk about people who have no dog-fight in this incidents. This your shit with Israel and the topic is you and them.. Stay focussed on topic and don't try to deflect into other jumbo mumbo that is not relevant to this topic.. You are someone whos in an unofficial active war with Israel and you are talking about other irrelevant topics instead of thinking about a proper reply

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

sha ah said:


> Just remind me what happened in 6 day war, I forgot. Also let me know when you will mentally recover from it. Also are Palestinians Arabs ? Why don't you atleast raise your voice ?
> 
> I know you were utterly humiliated infront of the entire world and it was extremely difficult but are you going to bend over for Israel forever ? So in 50 years you still won't say anything ?
> 
> So the Israeli's completely took away your confidence for all time ? Forever ? That's so pathetic. LOL
> 
> When it comes to Hezbollah, Israel supported by the USA has to make leaflets and go through all the trouble of dropping them to try and get attention.
> 
> Meanwhile ordon and saudi are the laughing stocks of the planet. Permanently bent over since 1960's. Like a homoerotic relic of the past. OMG. No wonder you're ashamed of being Arab or Muslim.
> 
> LOL



Why you even talking about a war that happened more then a half century ago people who were alive that era are not even alive today.. Where have you seen a conventional war end in 6 days? Such thing is militarily impossible even against the most lightly armed off people. It was stopped due to Washington wanting to get involved it was from a by gone era.. Irrelevant today but what is not irrelevant is that you are in an unofficial active war Today-currently and still pending..

And you are here instead of staying on topic you are throwing tantrums at the work three all together.

Insulting the wrong people who have no dog-fight in this.. This unofficial war will not go away and you can't wish it away.. Because you have incited them either defend yourself or fold is all the same.. But these others you mentioned respect is intact.. The chellenge is on their court when it comes to them but didn't.. Also Hamas is capable of taking care of itself. 

Lets see Israel wage unofficial war on someone else? They will never do that not even against Hamas.. Start replying and quit the nonsense and conspiracy theory against others the Ball is on your court..

Your mental reasoning is flawed Israel-hamas fought 11 days. They have shown the ability to take care of themselves which is even more damning for you because if they can who are you waiting for to come and save you from them? You brought in 100 other states and Israel has not fired a single bullet against them.. While you took 100k direct hits no answer yet? 

Let me see some response and reaction


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Mohamed Bin Tughlaq


There are only very few people who truly understand how the Iranian establishment operates. Ironically one of the very few are the Israelis themselves (i will point it out later in this post). The classical tit for tat you expect from other nations is fortunately absent from Iran. Iranian leadership has shown to be extremely patient, rational and calculated in its path towards its ultimate goal. Which is obviously tightening the screws on the illegitimate Israeli regime from all directions despite enjoying the full support of the entire Western world.

During the past 4 decades Iran has been on the brink of several full scale wars that threatened its sovereignty.. (at least one of them was successfully imposed on Iran unfortunately and that was totally unavoidable (Iran-Iraq war). The other instances were the conflicts with the Soviet Union, Saudi Arabia (both of them 80's and the Taliban-ruled Afghanistan (90's) and again Iraq in the early 2000's. And let's not forget the Soleimani saga (early 2020) in which the enemy tried to drag Iran into a full blown devastating war. The Iranian supreme leader as the ultimate leader and nr.1 decision maker has shown to be an extremely smart politician and patient man. He has singlehandedly saved Iran from 3 wars and at most times going against all advisors suggesting different course of action.

What you are suggesting Iran to do is exactly what the enemy wants. The enemy wants Iran to respond brazenly so they have the excuse to force Iran to play by their rules. Why should Iran play by their rules? What would Iran get out of a random missile strike on a IDF base? It will just allow Israel to victimize itself further and cry in front the United Nations to increase the pressure on Iran. Find me a single nation on this planet that has several powerful armed groups on its side establishing a ring of fire around Israel while at the same time maintaining cordial relations with the rest of the world (and soon most sanctions lifted as well). Only smart Iranian leadership is able to do this.


Iran does not want a war. War brings destruction and misery. It takes many generations to build an entire country. You can not risk it so easily like in a video game. Only incompetent dictators like Saddam gamble with their country. Iran under the leadership of Khamenei is too patriotic and sincere to play with Iran's safety like that -despite what exiled LA clowns tell you-. Iran is fighting a just battle.. it is empowering the local people fighting their oppressors. It does not seek war and destruction.


About the supposed airstrikes targeting Iranians. Show me bodies, coffins, ceremonies of the fallen Iranians. Sure, some have died assisting the local troops but their numbers do not exceed 100 in these 9+years since the start of the Syrian war. Iran is not North Korea. There are millions of users with VPN.. slightest electricity outage on some random street gets over-reported. You think we will miss the casualties of the Syria war? What about their families, friends etc? The Israelis know what Iran is doing so it is natural to see their panic reaction. Everyday they are screaming their lungs out. This is very normal panic behavior. They realize the ultimate Iranian planning.

Do not believe everything you read in the media. Use some common sense my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Watch this video and then remember that the young Arab girl in this video has more pride and dignity than the king of ordon and mbs combined together 100 times. Put your head down and remember "Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it" 






Nobody is alive from 1967 ? LOL How old are you really ? 14 ? 12 ?



Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Why you even talking about a war that happened more then a half century ago people who were alive that era are not even alive today.. Where have you seen a conventional war end in 6 days? Such thing is militarily impossible even against the most lightly armed off people. It was stopped due to Washington wanting to get involved it was from a by gone era.. Irrelevant today but what is not irrelevant is that you are in an unofficial active war Today-currently and still pending..
> 
> And you are here instead of staying on topic you are throwing tantrums at the work three all together.
> 
> Insulting the wrong people who have no dog-fight in this.. This unofficial war will not go away and you can't wish it away.. Because you have incited them either defend yourself or fold is all the same.. But these others you mentioned respect is intact.. The chellenge is on their court when it comes to them but didn't.. Also Hamas is capable of taking care of itself.
> 
> Lets see Israel wage unofficial war on someone else? They will never do that not even against Hamas.. Start replying and quit the nonsense and conspiracy theory against others the Ball is on your court..
> 
> Your mental reasoning is flawed Israel-hamas fought 11 days. They have shown the ability to take care of themselves which is even more damning for you because if they can who are you waiting for to come and save you from them? You brought in 100 other states and Israel has not fired a single bullet against them.. While you took 100k direct hits no answer yet?
> 
> Let me see some response and reaction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Dariush the Great said:


> @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq
> 
> 
> There are only very few people who truly understand how the Iranian establishment operates. Ironically one of the very few are the Israelis themselves (i will point it out later in this post). The classical tit for tat you expect from other nations is fortunately absent from Iran. Iranian leadership has shown to be extremely patient, rational and calculated in its path towards its ultimate goal. Which is obviously tightening the screws on the illegitimate Israeli regime from all directions despite enjoying the full support of the entire Western world.
> 
> During the past 4 decades Iran has been on the brink of several full scale wars that threatened its sovereignty.. (at least one of them was successfully imposed on Iran unfortunately and that was totally unavoidable (Iran-Iraq war). The other instances were the conflicts with the Soviet Union, Saudi Arabia (both of them 80's and the Taliban-ruled Afghanistan (90's) and again Iraq in the early 2000's. And let's not forget the Soleimani saga (early 2020) in which the enemy tried to drag Iran into a full blown devastating war. The Iranian supreme leader as the ultimate leader and nr.1 decision maker has shown to be an extremely smart politician and patient man. He has singlehandedly saved Iran from 3 wars and at most times going against all advisors suggesting different course of action.
> 
> What you are suggesting Iran to do is exactly what the enemy wants. The enemy wants Iran to respond brazenly so they have the excuse to force Iran to play by their rules. Why should Iran play by their rules? What would Iran get out of a random missile strike on a IDF base? It will just allow Israel to victimize itself further and cry in front the United Nations to increase the pressure on Iran. Find me a single nation on this planet that has several powerful armed groups on its side establishing a ring of fire around Israel while at the same time maintaining cordial relations with the rest of the world (and soon most sanctions lifted as well). Only smart Iranian leadership is able to do this.
> 
> 
> Iran does not want a war. War brings destruction and misery. It takes many generations to build an entire country. You can not risk it so easily like in a video game. Only incompetent dictators like Saddam gamble with their country. Iran under the leadership of Khamenei is too patriotic and sincere to play with Iran's safety like that -despite what exiled LA clowns tell you-. Iran is fighting a just battle.. it is empowering the local people fighting their oppressors. It does not seek war and destruction.
> 
> 
> About the supposed airstrikes targeting Iranians. Show me bodies, coffins, ceremonies of the fallen Iranians. Sure, some have died assisting the local troops but their numbers do not exceed 100 in these 9+years since the start of the Syrian war. Iran is not North Korea. There are millions of users with VPN.. slightest electricity outage on some random street gets over-reported. You think we will miss the casualties of the Syria war? What about their families, friends etc? The Israelis know what Iran is doing so it is natural to see their panic reaction. Everyday they are screaming their lungs out. This is very normal panic behavior. They realize the ultimate Iranian planning.
> 
> Do not believe everything you read in the media. Use some common sense my friend.



I appreciate the reply it was generally wise and well delivered but there is underlaying contradictions in the long term strategy.

The problem maybe lays in that everyone sees your planning coming. There is no secrecy surrounding that. It is like playing in a poker table with someone but they are holding their cards the opposite direction facing you and where everyone can see it.

Play your hand wisely or leave the table and returning back when you are ready to play. That is an option not explored by the Iranians which imo would be even wiser choice.

I honestly fail to understand the long term strategetic planning of Revolution guards. Israel sees you coming and everyone else does. Weaponize south lebanon and wait until Iran is completely ready to go and then attack to eliminate Israel completely from south Lebanon? Perhaps 2-3 decades from now but they have seen your hand.

The victor is always the one whos withdrawn and you don't see what his holding and what his playing with. Israel herself is predictable but way less predictable then the Guards and have alot of unpredictable nature to their policies. The unpredictable players are mostly in Asia minus China and Iran and Europe minus Russia. The remaining are faceless you won't be able to guess whether his gonna sell his wife or not tomorrow. India is also exposed but atleast lesser then the Guards atleast.

strategetic planning is that you don't get yourself locked into prolonged conflicts but you don't stay in the limelight at the same time. Also restraint patience is also not part of strategetic goal for there has to be somewhat of red-lines but you can't sacrifice that for peace.

Example Pakistan It honestly didn't care whether nuclear war happened or not as long as their red-lines is set in stone. It doesn't mean they wanted war but they understand the value of setting great example here so that the foe understands if we go down we go down totally you won't cross me or my lines. This was an alpha move and India was alpha'ed in this instances without breaking it's long term strategetic planning.

Once Israel crosses Iran's red-lines that is when you punish them without overdoing it but punishing them is key. Just like what Hamas did here telling them that there is a clear red-line to not cross over by going hard on them. Nobody will approach a venomous snake it is human nature it will bite if it's red-lines are crossed. That is why red-lines are key and Iran and her allies needs to cease the opportunities once this happens and punish them for it immediately make them pay. Keep their borders area warm for few days but they will eventually learn the lesson


----------



## Titanium100

Dariush the Great said:


> @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq
> 
> During the past 4 decades Iran has been on the brink of several full scale wars that threatened its sovereignty.. (at least one of them was successfully imposed on Iran unfortunately and that was totally unavoidable (Iran-Iraq war). The other instances were the conflicts with the Soviet Union, Saudi Arabia (both of them 80's and the Taliban-ruled Afghanistan (90's) and again Iraq in the early 2000's. And let's not forget the Soleimani saga (early 2020) in which the enemy tried to drag Iran into a full blown devastating war. The Iranian supreme leader as the ultimate leader and nr.1 decision maker has shown to be an extremely smart politician and patient man. He has singlehandedly saved Iran from 3 wars and at most times going against all advisors suggesting different course of action.
> 
> What you are suggesting Iran to do is exactly what the enemy wants. The enemy wants Iran to respond brazenly so they have the excuse to force Iran to play by their rules. Why should Iran play by their rules? What would Iran get out of a random missile strike on a IDF base? It will just allow Israel to victimize itself further and cry in front the United Nations to increase the pressure on Iran. Find me a single nation on this planet that has several powerful armed groups on its side establishing a ring of fire around Israel while at the same time maintaining cordial relations with the rest of the world (and soon most sanctions lifted as well). Only smart Iranian leadership is able to do this.
> 
> 
> Iran does not want a war. War brings destruction and misery. It takes many generations to build an entire country. You can not risk it so easily like in a video game. Only incompetent dictators like Saddam gamble with their country. Iran under the leadership of Khamenei is too patriotic and sincere to play with Iran's safety like that -despite what exiled LA clowns tell you-. Iran is fighting a just battle.. it is empowering the local people fighting their oppressors. It does not seek war and destruction.
> 
> Do not believe everything you read in the media. Use some common sense my friend.



I can agree with some of the things you said there but what If i told you that the enemy didn't want you to respond but was bluffing you all along and you took the bluff.

Just think over this for a second if you retaliate whos gonna aid them? You don't obviously have to over retaliate but you got keep their borders warm or fire upon the northern cities couple of rockets everytime and attack comes your way tit for tat the universal balance will be set


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Titanium100 said:


> I can agree with some of the things you said there but what If i told you that the enemy didn't want you to respond but was bluffing you all along and you took the bluff.
> 
> Just think over this for a second if you retaliate whos gonna aid them? You don't obviously have to over retaliate but you got keep their borders warm or fire upon the northern cities couple of rockets everytime and attack comes your way tit for tat the universal balance will be set



The Israeli state is alot weaker then many assume nobody will come to their aid immediately because it's gonna take hell'va alot of time for them to mobilize and arrive there perhaps around 1-2 month it will take them to arrive there and the logistics surrounding is tough and difficult so some might not even come to aid them(US). You keep their borders warm everytime it steps out of line like a little kid Where you pinch them by the ears.

You don't have to do it from Lebanon but Syria is the right platform to do this because Russia is already in that territory. Qunteria area you hit them there and hit on the Golan heights and the northern part to start the alarms allover the area..


----------



## Titanium100

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> The Israeli state is alot weaker then many assume nobody will come to their aid immediately because it's gonna take hell'va alot of time for them to mobilize and arrive there perhaps around 1-2 month it will take them to arrive there and the logistics surrounding is tough and difficult so some might not even come to aid them(US). You keep their borders warm everytime it steps out of line like a little kid Where you pinch them by the ears.
> 
> You don't have to do it from Lebanon but Syria is the right platform to do this because Russia is already in that territory. Qunteria area you hit them there and hit on the Golan heights and the northern part to start the alarms allover the area..



Exactly. I was telling this forum like for 3 years ago that Israel is extremely fragile and it doesn't have either military edge anywhere but glad some people started to listen eventually as time gone by Reality is taking hold and consensus will eventually change. For some reality may come evident for them 10 years later while for some 10 years earlier but nonetheless the forum is making a progress in the right direction in the public consensus department. But I haven't seen one single Iranian who has on the hype train but it was majority some random pakistani laymen and groupies on this forum but I don't blame the laymen either this is not their expertise and they don't understand military, tech and strategy and all that stuff is to complex for them


----------



## sha ah

If all the Muslim countries united against Israel then they would surely be forced to compromise and respect Palestinian sovereignty atleast. 

Unfortunately In Islamic world 99% of Arabs are sleeping or silent. Only Erdogan raises his voice but in reality he won't raise a finger. Only Iran sends weapons, that's all. That's the truth. 

The Arabs, they outnumber Israel 100 to 1 but they're all so scared and embarrassed. Israel cut off their balls a long time ago.



Titanium100 said:


> Exactly. I was telling this forum like for 3 years ago that Israel is extremely fragile and it doesn't have either military edge anywhere but glad some people started to listen eventually as time gone by Reality is taking hold and consensus will eventually change. For some reality may come evident for them 10 years later while for some 10 years earlier but nonetheless the forum is making a progress in the right direction in the public consensus department. But I haven't seen one single Iranian who has on the hype train but it was majority some random pakistani laymen and groupies on this forum but I don't blame the laymen either this is not their expertise and they don't understand military, tech and strategy and all that stuff is to complex for them


The problem is Iran can't use Syrian / Lebanese land or airspace without their consent. These are not Iran's lackey's like those militias Erdogan controls who take direct orders and he can send them to Libya one month, Armenia the next, then Syria the next again.

No Iran's allies mostly do not work in that arrangement.Iran has some influence but not direct control. Hezbollah, SAA in Syria, they have their own agenda and won't always cooperate. 

So what is Iran supposed to do ? Iran only sends weapons mostly and some advisors. For the most part Israel targets Iranian backed militias and they usually make claims and don't show nothing. It's hit and miss. In reality most of their talk is nonsense you won't see any evidence, just barking. 

You can believe whatever you want though, that's your choice.



Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I appreciate the reply it was generally wise and well delivered but there is underlaying contradictions in the long term strategy.
> 
> The problem maybe lays in that everyone sees your planning coming. There is no secrecy surrounding that. It is like playing in a poker table with someone but they are holding their cards the opposite direction facing you and where everyone can see it.
> 
> Play your hand wisely or leave the table and returning back when you are ready to play. That is an option not explored by the Iranians which imo would be even wiser choice.
> 
> I honestly fail to understand the long term strategetic planning of Revolution guards. Israel sees you coming and everyone else does. Weaponize south lebanon and wait until Iran is completely ready to go and then attack to eliminate Israel completely from south Lebanon? Perhaps 2-3 decades from now but they have seen your hand.
> 
> The victor is always the one whos withdrawn and you don't see what his holding and what his playing with. Israel herself is predictable but way less predictable then the Guards and have alot of unpredictable nature to their policies. The unpredictable players are mostly in Asia minus China and Iran and Europe minus Russia. The remaining are faceless you won't be able to guess whether his gonna sell his wife or not tomorrow. India is also exposed but atleast lesser then the Guards atleast.
> 
> strategetic planning is that you don't get yourself locked into prolonged conflicts but you don't stay in the limelight at the same time. Also restraint patience is also not part of strategetic goal for there has to be somewhat of red-lines but you can't sacrifice that for peace.
> 
> Example Pakistan It honestly didn't care whether nuclear war happened or not as long as their red-lines is set in stone. It doesn't mean they wanted war but they understand the value of setting great example here so that the foe understands if we go down we go down totally you won't cross me or my lines. This was an alpha move and India was alpha'ed in this instances without breaking it's long term strategetic planning.
> 
> Once Israel crosses Iran's red-lines that is when you punish them without overdoing it but punishing them is key. Just like what Hamas did here telling them that there is a clear red-line to not cross over by going hard on them. Nobody will approach a venomous snake it is human nature it will bite if it's red-lines are crossed. That is why red-lines are key and Iran and her allies needs to cease the opportunities once this happens and punish them for it immediately make them pay. Keep their borders area warm for few days but they will eventually learn the lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

London










The heartland of AngloSaxon savages. Cool
@PAKISTANFOREVER bro,that's Kashmiri flag. Welcome to resistance axis lovely Kashmiris. 
The day of Kashmir liberation, the little Iran as Kashmiris call, is not too far

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Does anyone know what the official reasoning is behind barring Larijani or Saeed Mohammad ? Why and how are they justifying it since both are close to the government with decent qualifications ?



These two clips solely consist of anti-Iran propaganda to be honest, offering some poor, politically biased journalism.

The Al-Jazeera one selectively chooses to show only random people who say they aren't going to participate in the election, and tries hard to paint the Guardian Council's vetting decision as something that is going to push significant numbers of Iranians into the "regime change" camp... Which is genuinely nonsensical, since those who say they would have voted for liberals or for Ahmadinejad but then decided to boycot the election, had all been opposed to the system in the first place anyway.

The one by Deutsche Welle is equally propagandistic. I'm quite shocked at how obvious, repetitive, uninventive, and tired western state-propaganda (in this case, by the current German regime, an extremely enthusiastic participant in the relentless zio-American effort to destroy the Iranian nation) has become. It surprises me even more that there seem to be people who still buy into this sort of a fallacious routine (and I'm not referring to the above quoted PDF user). But then, I'm quickly reminded of just how manipulable humans (including highly educated, intelligent ones) really are.

In addition to trying to suggest, much like Al-Jazeera, that the electoral process enjoys no legitimacy among the Iranian people (a contention which voter turnouts in the Islamic Republic have steadily debunked), DW procedes to focus half its news item on the very marginal case of a female candidate nobody has heard of (notwithstanding how estimable a person she appears to be), who knows full well that she is not going to get qualified because she carries no political weight, and because the notion of "rejāle siāsi", a legal precondition for being allowed to run for presidency has always been interpreted as designating males only. So this is neither new nor even a central theme of today's public debate in Iran, yet DW makes it appear as if it was of utmost relevance and urgency - to western post-modernist, globalized citizens with mainstream views, who easily fall prey to their own regimes' propaganda it may be so, but not to the majority of Iranians.

In a jab to Iranian society and an affront to Iranian culture, DW is honest enough to show its true colors (animosity towards millennia-old Iranian Tradition) by including the statement of a young female (from the upper class, it would seem) who laments that supposedly, "Iranian women are more mysoginic than Iranian men". Well, thank God extremist "feminists" who think along such lines, conditioned as they usually are by BBC Farsi programs such as the masonic-inspired "Pargār", aren't having their way - that "Pargār" program being, by the way, one of the main and most dangerous current instruments of social engineering against the very existence of the Iranian nation and of religious tradition in Iran.

The way DW tries to mobilize its viewers by lending its report an activist type of suspense-building, emotive tinge ("Will this time be any different?" / "We met a candidate who is hoping to make history" / "To become the country's first female president" / "Zahra Shojai knows that, but isn't deterred by it. She believes she can make a difference"), another infantilizing playbook propaganda technique in systematic use by western media, is simply pathetic.

But what is actually quite sweet in this, which has me smiling from ear to ear, is how DW are decidedly shooting themseves in the foot by airing Mrs. Shojā'is declaration that she intends to run the country by "maternal management", which is made of "kindness, subtlety, delicacy and affection"! Behold, friends, this is classical old school feminism, which might still be considered legitimate to a certain degree. But contemporary new-generation feminists would outright blast Mrs. Shojā'i as a "reactionary patriarchal fascist perpetuating gender stereotypes" because with that statement, she clearly acknowledges the existing natural differences between sexes ( @aryobarzan @EvilWesteners - as a follow-on to our recent exchange on this subject).

Then, DW's subsequent interview with their correspondent had me shaking my head... Where to start? Let's examine some examples of biased, tendentious analyses:

"_although there are some rumors even he [Ali Larijani] might be disqualified_"

Perhaps DW and the regime in Berlin would have preferred an oligarch-type of candidate to be authorized to run, who in addition to staunchly supporting the Rohani administration and the JCPoA, has a daughter residing and working in the enemy state of the USA, as well as a niece employed by the civilian nuclear sector of those same USA, not to mention his suspected background of corruption. But to every Iranian with a sound understanding of what is best for his people and country, the adverb "even" seems quite out of place here.

"_if the Guardian Council wants to boost voter participation to a level that gives at least some credibility to whoever is elected in the end, they might consider approving a candidate that is at least a tiny bit different this time_"

Not only is the upcoming President of the Islamic Republic of Iran going to be legitimized by fair and square popular vote - which is far more than can be said of many of Germany's and the west's regional allies including states like Saudi Arabia or the UAE, but his credibility is also going to stem from his ability to safeguard the independence, self-determination, security, stability and ongoing technological and economic development of Iran in the face of a nefarious all-out quest by the world's major power block to destroy, balkanize and bury Iran for all eternity, without sparing any effort nor leaving any stone unturned in pursut of this sinister goal. Successfully resisting this onslaught yet again is going to be another political wonder in and by itself.

The next President's credibility is going to result from his reversal of the western-apologetic, slavish and defeatist naivety exhibited by the liberal Rohani administration. His credibility will be evident from the measures he will take to decrease the economic burden on less affluent working class segments of Iranian society, whose plight was met with near indifference if not contempt by Rohani and his team.

His credibility is going to be a consequence of doubling Iran's support for the Palestinian Resistance and other movements struggling for the rights of oppressed peoples in the Muslim world and beyond, now that the various remaining roadblocks imposed by liberals within the system are largely going to be lifted.

Also, what exactly do they mean by "approving a candidate that is at least a tiny bit different"? Either they haven't seen the list of qualified candidates, or they're oblivious to the fact that Mehralizadeh and Hemmati, the two reformist candidates allowed to run, are worlds apart from their principlist and revolutionary rivals.

One also has to have quite the nerve to utter the words "this time", as if in previous presidential elections held by the Islamic Republic, liberal reformists or moderates weren't actually running against revolutionaries or principlists... the same political pluralism of candidates was already in effect before the 2000's, when the domestic political divide in the IR used to be of a different type and political forces hadn't yet rearranged into the present configuration.

Not just that, but pluralism in Islamic Iran is much, much more pronounced than in any western so-called "democracy". Indeed, I am not aware of any such liberal "democracy" where - unlike Iran's religious democracy, one of the two main political camps is building its entire raison d'être around the sole will to appease and bow down to the nation's existential enemies, whose obvious goal is to annihilate the country and society.

The day when one of the major parties of governance in a western "democracy" makes it its stated goal to acquiesce to every single demand put forth by the Islamic Republic of Iran in view of a "normalization of bilateral ties", that day and only then will a western "democracy" be entitled to claim it is as democratic and pluralistic as Islamic Iran. In this sense, the DW correspondent's rhetoric, which reflects western regime-discourse on Iran in general, literally turns reality on its head.

Oh, and thanks to DW for admitting, by the same token, that elections in western so-called "democracies" have no credibility, given their oftentimes mediocre voter turnouts.

"_The Guardian Council is the most influential body in Iran_"

Really? I thought that in the "horrible autocratic dictatorship" that Iran is, it's in fact the Supreme Leader who concentrates "all power" in his hands. At least this is what western media, exiled oppositionists, and even domestic liberal fifth columnists are used to pretend. But since the Guardian Council is now in the news, let's just switch to saying it's the latter which has the biggest influence... I swear, even the Soviet-era Pravda was more mindful of preserving at least a semblance of consistency, compared to western media reporting on Iran nowadays.

"_it consist of six Islamic clerics and lawyers_"

It's six qualified Islamic faghihs (not just any cleric) plus six other jurists specializing in various legal areas, for a total of twelve members.

"_and in the past they have disqualified almost all candidates, whether reformist views or women as we've heard_"

And why not mention the fact that for candidates in Iranian presidential elections, there are no institutional selection mechanisms other than the Guardian Council, which in turn makes it the most normal thing in the world for said council to be forced to disqualify "almost all" of the hundreds upon hundreds of candidates, including 15-year old kids and other such completely unrealistic contenders, who simply register for fun?

Indeed, an Iranian citizen who wishes to run for presidency needs to have neither financial wealth (as is the case in certain western so-called "democracies", where candidates are required to deposit an amount of money superior to what many citizens can afford), nor to collect signatures from elected officials or other local notables (like in some western so-called "democracies"), which about 99% of citizens would be unable to do, nor to pass qualification processes internal to political parties, which again restricts de facto eligibility to a select few.

A typical case of keeping the audience in the dark through omission, another trademark of how news related to Iran are treated by western media.

"_even candidates they had previously approved (...) Even Mahmoud Ahmadinejad was disqualified, somebody who had previously been president for eight years_"

Yea, but guess what, politicians may radically modify their positions over time and even adopt unconstitutional views, start inciting against the system itself, become apologetic towards foreign enemy states and so on.

Ahmadinejad is in fact a prime example of a former official who operated a massive u-turn in much of his political outlook. So before trying to pass his disqualification off as some outstandingly authoritarian act of intolerance by the Guardian Council, better remind the context.

"_what you also have to know about the Guardian Council is that it's not an elected body. Its members are directly or indirectly appointed by the Supreme Leader. And that is why it is criticized, both internationally and within Iran as being an obstacle to democracy_"

While the six Islamic jurisprudents (faghih) are indeed appointed by the Leader, the other six jurists who make up the second half of the Guardian Council, are in fact elected by Parliament (Majles), based on a list of candidates prepared by the Head of the Judiciary (who is appointed by the Supreme Leader). So even if the Leader does play an indirect role in the choice of the non-faghih jurists, insofar as the Head of the Judiciary is appointed by him, the Parliament, and therefore the people in an indirect manner, also play a role in electing said jurists. Of course, DW will not want its viewers to know that popular vote is not without impact on the composition of the Guardian Council. And to say that the six non-faghih jurists of the Council are indirectly appointed by the Leader is technically incorrect - the _candidates_ to this post are indirectly chosen by the Leader, but the actual selective _appointment_ from among these candidates is done by Majles, i.e. indirectly by the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398627090942078977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398630743790735368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398696273125969921

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398671633842311173

😂 whoever makes these fake letters needs to step up their game.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398715219497537537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sina-1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398922296170065926

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

Yemen. 






May Yemen wins against savages of our times,Sauds,Emirati sheiks and their Israeli allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Shawnee

با تمام مشکلات روحانی و دولتش٫ هم دولت
روحانی و هم خاتمی و میرحسین از احمدینژاد شریفترند. متاسفانه احمدی نژاد گهی بود که از دوستان مذهبی به ما رسید و هرکس دیگه چنین میکرد به سرنوشت قطب زاده میرسید 

ای صاحب بصیرت​


----------



## makranman

Muhammed45 said:


> Yemen.
> View attachment 749221
> 
> 
> May Yemen wins against savages of our times,Sauds,Emirati sheiks and their Israeli allies.


The man was a hero everywhere... we miss him, even though we don't feel it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

Āghā Raisi, after you are elected by absolute majority on June 18, please grace us with a "dream team" cabinet! Please do not include a single liberal (whether reformist or moderate) even if you might be tempted to do so in the name of national unity - these currents will not only have incurred a blatant electoral defeat, evidence that popular trust in them has completely faded, but for the past 8 years, they have caused so much damage to the affairs of the country due to their unbelievably incompetent and short-sighted policies that if it was not treason, it would have to go down in history as a seldom attained low. These westernized elements don't have a place in the coming administration, nor hopefully in the overall future of Iranian politics.

Let this upcoming administration be the ultimate nightmare for zionists, NATO imperialists, their clients and mercenaries, exile opposition, terrorists and separatists, as well as assorted domestic fifth columnists.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


An example of an ideally staffed administration to me could look as follows (I know, this cabinet will not materialize, but I'd only like to share my notion of a potentially outstanding cabinet here):



*Ayatollah Ebrahim Raisi*






President of the Islamic Republic of Iran


*Hassan Abbasi 




*

First Vice-President of the Islamic Republic of Iran


*Heydar Moslehi *






Second Vice-President of the Islamic Republic of Iran​

(continued below)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Minister of Foreign Affairs : *Said Jalili *



Deputy Minister of Foreign Affairs : *Hossein Amir-Abdollahian *




Minister of Interior : *Mohammad Bagher Ghalibaf *




Minister of Economic Affairs and Finance : *Said Mohammad *




Minister of Industry and Mines : *Mehdi Dusti *




Minister of Agriculture Jihad : *Rostam Ghasemi 




*Minister of Roads and Urban Development : *Ali Akbar Raefipour *




Minister of Defence (first term) : *Mohsen Rezai



*Minister of Defence (second term) :* Sardar Amir-Ali Hajizadeh*



Deputy Minister of Defence : *Sardar Said Ghasemi *




Minister of Intelligence : *Hojjat al-Eslam Mahmoud Nabavian *



Deputy Minister of Intelligence : *Alireza Pourmasoud *




Minister of Science, Research and Technology : *Fereydoun Abbasi-Davani *




Minister of Education : *Hassan Rahimpour Azghadi *



Deputy Minister of Education : *Hossein Allahkaram *




Minister of Information and Communications Technology : *Ezzatollah Zarghami *



Deputy Minister of Information and Communications : *Hossein Shariatmadari *




Minister of Health : *Amir Hossein Ghazizadeh-Hashemi *




Minister of Justice : *Hojjat al-Eslam Ali Khomeini *



Deputy Minister of Justice : *Abolghasem Salavati *


----------



## SalarHaqq

Spokesperson of the Government of Iran : *Sara Fallahi *




Spokesperson for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs : *Mohammad Marandi*






Chief Justice (to replace Raisi) : *Gholam-Hossein Mohseni-Eje'i*




Speaker of Majles (to replace Ghalibaf) : *Alireza Zakani*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398932526140477445

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Ahmadinejad Says Iran's Intelligence Failed To Protect Vital Targets


In a wide-ranging interview, Iran's former president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad criticized the country's intelligence services for negligence to protect vital targets, calling for reforms.




iranintl.com





For first time Ahmadinejad leaks that a foreign power broke into Iran’s space center “thru the roof” and stole documents.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Well let he first get elected.
And the list is uaeless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Hezb special forces..impressive.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397230972643549202

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399016920918155268

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399021719663357955

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

TheImmortal said:


> Ahmadinejad Says Iran's Intelligence Failed To Protect Vital Targets
> 
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview, Iran's former president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad criticized the country's intelligence services for negligence to protect vital targets, calling for reforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranintl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For first time Ahmadinejad leaks that a foreign power broke into Iran’s space center “thru the roof” and stole documents.



Very sad seeing him make up all sorts of stories to try to stay relevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

دستگیری تبعه چینی منتشرکننده تصاویر دختران ایرانی


کاشان- دادستان عمومی و انقلاب کاشان گفت: تبعه چینی عامل انتشار تصاویر از روابط خصوصی با دختران ایرانی در کاشان دستگیر شد.




www.mashreghnews.ir





کسی خبر نداره این توله سگ داشته چه غلطی میکرده؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> دستگیری تبعه چینی منتشرکننده تصاویر دختران ایرانی
> 
> 
> کاشان- دادستان عمومی و انقلاب کاشان گفت: تبعه چینی عامل انتشار تصاویر از روابط خصوصی با دختران ایرانی در کاشان دستگیر شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> کسی خبر نداره این توله سگ داشته چه غلطی میکرده؟


آخه بابا هر کار کردند نوش جانشان هم عاقلند هم بالغ . کسی هم زورشان نکرده بود هر دو طرف خواستن بعدا هم جوابش را هر دوتایی سر پل خر بگیری میدن. من نمیفهمم این توی شبکه های اجتماعی پخش کردن چه صیغه ای هست . حال چوبش را بخورند


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

نه خارک الکی غرق شد نه موج کلاس دریای خزر

من اسراییل رو مقصر نمیدونم و به امریکا و ارسال موشک به ونزویلا و حمله پهپادی به امریکایی ها در عراق مربوط میدونم

ترامپ بود توبیت هم میزد​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> من اسراییل رو مقصر نمیدونم و به امریکا و ارسال موشک به ونزویلا و حمله پهپادی به امریکایی ها در عراق مربوط میدونم​



Plus possibly the consequent support Iran provided to the Palestinian Resistance, whose actual scope was only revealed during the latest war on Gaza (and even then I'm sure the Palestinians have more goodies in store for greater escalations).


----------



## Shawnee

میشه راحت دو سه تا نفتکش گرفت و خارکشون کرد اما ایمنی باید در اینده بالاتر بره
تعجب داره کشته نداده

فک نکنم موشک کروز زده باشن و حتی یک تن سرجنگی موشک نمیتوانه راحت خارک رو غرق کنه

همون نطنز هم اسراییل نبوده و چند ملیتی حمله کردند
غنی سازی شصت درصد چنان اونها رو ترسونده که هسته ای رو فعلا ول کردند. نمیخوان برای غنی سازی نود درصد بهونه بدند​


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> Plus possibly the consequent support Iran provided to the Palestinian Resistance, whose actual scope was only revealed during the latest war on Gaza (and even then I'm sure the Palestinians have more goodies in store for greater escalations).



بایدن ازدیدن تحقیر و تضعیف نتانیاهو خوشحال هم شد


----------



## sha ah

Iran Enriched Record Uranium Stockpile Amid Vienna Talks - BNN Bloomberg


Iran produced a record volume of highly-enriched uranium that could quickly be turned into fuel for a nuclear weapon, underscoring the urgency with which diplomats are moving to restore an agreement that would reign in the Persian Gulf nation’s program.




www.bnnbloomberg.ca





According to this report, "Iran managed to produce 2.4 kilograms (5.3 pounds) of highly-enriched uranium in the six weeks since saboteurs struck the country’s primary enrichment facility in Natanz"

"Over the last three months, Iran’s stockpile of 20% enriched uranium more than tripled to 63 kilograms, while its inventory of 5% material rose 6% to about 3,141 kilograms. That’s enough uranium to produce several bombs if Iran chose to enrich to weapons grade."









Iran Nuclear-Fuel Production Plummets After Natanz Explosion


Iran’s production of nuclear fuel fell sharply over the past three months, following alleged sabotage of its main nuclear facility in April, an event Tehran has blamed on Israel.




www.wsj.com





According to the above source however, Iran's nuclear fuel production has plummeted sharply after the Natanz explosion. 









UN nuclear watchdog says it has agreed with Iran to extend monitoring agreement for one month


The United Nations nuclear watchdog on Monday said it has agreed with Iran to extend its monitoring agreement by one month.




www.cnbc.com





For those who don't know, Iran and the IAEA have extended the previous 3 month monitoring deal for 1 more month. Under the monitoring deal Iran would hold onto vital footage / information and share it with the IAEA if the nuclear deal was reactivated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

*Massive Fire has broken out in Tehran refinery*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400112846172790787

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400114910798008321
This is getting ridiculous, we need a hard retaliation as soon as possible...

2 pilots
1 ship
1 rafinery
......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> *Massive Fire has broken out in Tehran refinery*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400112846172790787
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400114910798008321
> This is getting ridiculous, we need a hard retaliation as soon as possible...
> 
> 2 pilots
> 1 ship
> 1 rafinery
> ......



This is the dumbest shadow war I have ever seen between two countries. Iran and Israel are like two women gossiping and secretly bitch slapping each other.

The hell is the point of causing fires on each other? Not going to bring about any strategic changes to either country.

This sabotage war needs to come to end thru 3rd party mediation (Swiss) and go back to strictly military targets (Syria theater).


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400124661732675584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran Interested in Russian Weapons Systems: Moscow Official


Iran is interested in purchasing a range of Russian weapons systems, the head of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation revealed Tuesday.




www.google.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Guys look at this, this link1s.com is a link shortener site they make their money of advertising revenue, And look at this ad that they showed when they detected my IP is from the country of Iran, I also once saw a similar pop-up ad in an English news site when i wasn't using vpn. These motherfvckers are recruiting intelligence assets in Iran using pop-up ads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Industrial accidents are extremely common, especially in the middle east with soaring temperatures in the summer, global warming etc. Realistically most industrial accidents throughout the world go unreported. They're just so common that it's nearly impossible for people without insider info to determine whether it's sabotage or a genuine accident.

When sabotage is the cause, Israeli, CIA or Saudi money is usually the root cause. However contrary to popular belief, it's often times not an Israeli or Saudi agent who conducts the sabotage but rather militant opposition groups like mko or separatist groups like Pjak. They already have agents or sleeper cells inside the country and the money just encourages them to spring into action and hit specific targets. 

The only way to counter them is through aggressive counter intelligence and by increasing security. To prevent such attacks, Iranian agents have to imagine themselves in the mindset of the enemy and sometimes to prevent attacks pre-emptive action must be taken.The issue is that Iran is such a large country that it's impossible to prevent everything or foil every plot. However vital sites, like nuclear facilities, there should be contingency plans in place.

Realistically people only notice when the enemy succeeds in their various attempts but one has to keep in mind that the end goal of these foreign governments is to completely destroy and shut down the country, overthrow the government, balkanize the country. In that regard, the hostile governments and entities have failed to achieve their end goals. 

People don't realize this but the US governments end goal was to bring Iran's oil exports to zero. Right now Iran is exporting pretty much just as much oil as before the sanctions. Another goal was to destroy Iran's economy, bring the nation to a halt, cause civil upheaval. They wanted to turn Iran into another Syria or Libya but this year Iran's economy is growing. 

It's rather remarkable that even with some of the harshest sanctions ever imposed in human history, that Iran's economy is still growing. However nobody is going to give anybody credit for that. People will always overlook the positives and over inflate the negatives, but the truth is that most nations would not have been able to overcome these type of sanctions and this level of pressure as successfully as Iran has.



Draco.IMF said:


> *Massive Fire has broken out in Tehran refinery*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400112846172790787
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400114910798008321
> This is getting ridiculous, we need a hard retaliation as soon as possible...
> 
> 2 pilots
> 1 ship
> 1 rafinery
> ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

September is when Iran's Covid-19 vaccination efforts will go into full swing. By then everyone in Iran will have access to either Iranian made or foreign made vaccines. This is according to Iran's National Coronavirus Task Force.

By June 1st, 3.7 million Iranians had received atleast one jab. By now that's approximately 5% of the population. This also means that in the last 9 days Iran has given out 1 million doses. At this rate, if distribution were to stay static, that means that by September, another 10 million Iranians will have received 1 jab.

However realistically with production and distribution of vaccines steadily increasing in Iran, that number will be much higher by September. Still Iran's vaccination efforts are far behind leading nations like the USA, UK and many EU nations, but overall it's better than most countries in the world.

Just to put this in perspective, 10 million people or less than 9% of the population have received one dose in Japan. In Brazil, 22% or 46 million have received 1 dose. Australia, 3.9 million or 15.9% of the population have received 1 jab. The UN has set an overall goal for 10% of the world population to receive 1 dose by the end of the year.









Iran health authorities say public will get vaccine jabs in September


The new promise marks yet another delay of previously announced plans for an inclusive national vaccination rollout highly demanded by the Iranian public.




www.al-monitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

This here is a courageous and honorable man!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Iran vs Italy in Volleyball June 4th

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran vs Bulgaria Volleyball June 5th


----------



## Sineva

Heres footage from security cameras of the moment the fire started at the shahid tondguyan refinery.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401097874348335106*NO sabotage*,just an old tank likely suffering from an undetected fatigue crack,that finally gave way and opened up leading to the collapse of the tank,luckily the fire fighters were on the ball and got the fire under control,or it could`ve been a hell of a lot worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

This is for the Shithead Zionists and their filthy Salafist a$$ lickers who call Hezbollah, "HesboShaitan". This is how the Christian Nuns and Priest of Qarra, Syria describe their interaction with Hezbollah who protected them against US backed ISIS.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398277563387109381

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sha ah

Now I'm hearing that Saudis are refusing entry to Hajj pilgrims from Pakistan who have received Chinese vaccines. This despite the fact that they have received WHO approval. 

Some US Universities are also forcing people who have received Chinese vaccine to be re-vaccinated with western made vaccines. What is this vaccine discrimination ? 

wow, China have vaccinated 744 million people in China so far. Incredible. Meanwhile India is stuck at 200 million. China is giving out 10 million doses a day. By the end of June China will have given out vaccine to 1.1 BILLION people. 

Meanwhile Taiwan and Japan are far behind. Taiwan has only given out 600,000 vaccines to date and Japan 11 million doses or less than 10% of its population.

Sadly the Russian vaccine, has not even received WHO approval. This is due to western pressure. Independent scientific journals have already evaluated Sputnik-5 and have stated that it's efficacy rate is above 90%









Slow to start, China now vaccinating at a staggering pace


TAIPEI, Taiwan (AP) — In the span of just five days last month, China gave out 100 million shots of its COVID-19 vaccines. After a slow start, China is now doing what virtually no other country in the world can: leveraging the power and all-encompassing reach of its one-party system and a...




apnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arashkamangir

sha ah said:


> Now I'm hearing that Saudis are refusing entry to Hajj pilgrims from Pakistan who have received Chinese vaccines. This despite the fact that they have received WHO approval.
> 
> Some US Universities are also forcing people who have received Chinese vaccine to be re-vaccinated with western made vaccines. What is this vaccine discrimination ?
> 
> wow, China have vaccinated 744 million people in China so far. Incredible. Meanwhile India is stuck at 200 million. China is giving out 10 million doses a day. By the end of June China will have given out vaccine to 1.1 BILLION people.
> 
> Meanwhile Taiwan and Japan are far behind. Taiwan has only given out 600,000 vaccines to date and Japan 11 million doses or less than 10% of its population.
> 
> Sadly the Russian vaccine, has not even received WHO approval. This is due to western pressure. Independent scientific journals have already evaluated Sputnik-5 and have stated that it's efficacy rate is above 90%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slow to start, China now vaccinating at a staggering pace
> 
> 
> TAIPEI, Taiwan (AP) — In the span of just five days last month, China gave out 100 million shots of its COVID-19 vaccines. After a slow start, China is now doing what virtually no other country in the world can: leveraging the power and all-encompassing reach of its one-party system and a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com




This is mostly about efficacy against variances. Even those who are getting mRNA vaccines, may have to take follow up shots (3rd, 4th. ...)


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401547993845751812
مهندس زیاده ولی مهندس باسواد و با تجربه که دل به کار بده خیلی کمه

البته قبل خارج رفتن دیگه دلشون به کار نیست​


----------



## yavar

Israeli scientist ( Ex head Israel’s space agency) Avi Har-Even dies of injuries


https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/israeli-space-scientist-hurt-in-riot-dies-of-injuries/2021/06/06/d2366e14-c701-11eb-8708-64991f2acf28_story.html







@Falcon29
soon the member falcon29 will come and claim it was GaZa Hamas blablabla big mouths

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

yavar said:


> Israeli scientist ( Ex head Israel’s space agency) Avi Har-Even dies of injuries
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/israeli-space-scientist-hurt-in-riot-dies-of-injuries/2021/06/06/d2366e14-c701-11eb-8708-64991f2acf28_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Falcon29
> soon the member falcon29 will come and claim it was GaZa Hamas blablabla big mouths



Lol, are you delusional? He was died to old age and actions of Israeli Arabs. Are you trying to tell us Iranians rioting in Israel? It's all because events in Jerusalem. Stop making yourself look like delusional person.

You are very delusional, Israeli Arabs do something and you even try taking credit for their doings. Stay out of Palestinian conflict and get lost. Your regime is just barking cowards and so is your people. Not tough people at all unlike others in region.


----------



## thesaint

Falcon29 said:


> Lol, are you delusional? He was died to old age and actions of Israeli Arabs. Are you trying to tell us Iranians rioting in Israel? It's all because events in Jerusalem. Stop making yourself look like delusional person.
> 
> You are very delusional, Israeli Arabs do something and you even try taking credit for their doings. Stay out of Palestinian conflict and get lost. Your regime is just barking cowards and so is your people. Not tough people at all unlike others in region.



Iranians who are resisting world's only superpower + EU + Israel + Arab monarchs for 40+ years are ' Not tough people at all unlike others in region'..... you seem to be an ungrateful Palestinian or pretending to be one, you support the Arab countries( they are tough because they sold their imaan along with your land) that sold Palestine to Israel. How more ridiculous one can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yavar

Falcon29 said:


> barking cowards and so is your people. Not tough people at all unlike others in region.


Fool bark harder
It’s got nothing to do with you or your Gaza or any other nonsense then shut up just shut your mouth
It wasn’t a Palestinian who did it, it was Arab-Israeli so shut your mouth

Like Israel uses Arab speaking Iranians to carry out their operation this is vice versa

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

yavar said:


> Fool bark harder
> It’s got nothing to do with you or your Gaza or any other nonsense then shut up just shut your mouth
> It wasn’t a Palestinian who did it, it was Arab-Israeli so shut your mouth
> 
> Like Israel uses Arab speaking Iranians to carry out their operation this is vice versa



@camelguy 

Arab-Israeli's killed an Israeli politician in recent Lod clashes and they are now claiming it as a special Iranian hit. God bless Iranians.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran presidential candidates clash during first debate


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Iran and its regional Allies are the only ones in the entire Muslim world to actually help Palestinians against their Zionist occupiers( Not talking about financial support so don't come at me with "Qatar") and this "Palestinian" clown has his panties in a knot over it! what a pathetic A-rab supremist this guy is!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

For those who missed it, Iran vs Bulgaria in mens Volleyball

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Iran and its regional Allies are the only ones in the entire Muslim world to actually help Palestinians against their Zionist occupiers( Not talking about financial support so don't come at me with "Qatar") and this "Palestinian" clown has his panties in a knot over it! what a pathetic A-rab supremist this guy is!



Iranian logic = Anyone who don't allow us to take credit for Holy Hamas Jerusalem uprising and courageous intervention is 'Arab supremacist'. Even though the guy himself was hated by Arabs on this forum. And even though the guy making smear routinely expresses racist views of others. 

Very simple, my issue is I won't allow anyone to take credit for Holy Hamas's actions and resilience. No matter who it is. As for your people and your section, could care less. Your people came to ME section to do promotion for IR by attempting to steal credit of Holy Hamas's effort. Don't try it again.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Falcon29 said:


> Iranian logic = Anyone who don't allow us to take credit for Holy Hamas Jerusalem uprising and courageous intervention is 'Arab supremacist'. Even though the guy himself was hated by Arabs on this forum. And even though the guy making smear routinely expresses racist views of others.
> 
> Very simple, my issue is I won't allow anyone to take credit for Holy Hamas's actions and resilience. No matter who it is. As for your people and your section, could care less. Your people came to ME section to do promotion for IR by attempting to steal credit of Holy Hamas's effort. Don't try it again.


 No one here is claiming credit for what Hamas has done on the ground. We are proud of being the ONLY country On the Face of the Earth that has directly armed Hamas and have given them the technical assistance to become self sufficient in Rocket production. this is contradictory to the claim that Iran is a sectarian country because Palestinians are not Shia yet no Sunni country has bothered to lift a finger to help arm the Palestinians directly! Don't even try to bring up Egypt or Qatar. Neither of them dare to go against their U.S overlords to try to give your Hamas one iota of the military support that Iran has put at the disposal of Hamas.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shawnee

Forums are also inherently a magnet for “lifeless losers” who have ample time.

Beware.
Do not spend your precious time on random unknown members for no good reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Covid-19 cases and Covid-19 related deaths are down in Iran. Let's hope the vaccine drive can prevent a 5th wave. I'm hearing that the Indian variant has been detected in Iran.


----------



## sha ah

Has anyone else seen this ? I'm guessing it's just an industrial accident or is there more to it ? Was it really a cosmetics factory or perhaps something more ?






Then there's the Israeli space scientist who died recently of his injuries after rioters set fire to his hotel.









Israeli space scientist hurt in riot dies of injuries


An 84-year-old man who once headed Israel’s space agency has died of injuries sustained during riots that erupted across the country last month




abcnews.go.com





With Iran there's the oil facility that recently caught fire and the Kharg resupply ship which sank recently.

As far as the Kharg is concerned, all the crew were evacuated. I'm guessing that if there are any suspicions of foul play, that Iran would not hesitate to sent divers to investigate further.

They could also try to retrieve camera footage or interrogate people who had access to the engine room, where the fire started.

The question is are these all industrial accidents, coincidences, global warming ? sabotage ? Most likely a combination of both ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## Dariush the Great

@yavar

To ro khoda oon threadha ghadimi darbore daneshmandan hasteyi iran ro bala nayar. aberoo rizi hastesh. aslan bikhialesh sho dadash. makhsusan oon haroomloghme terrorist dobare baaz peydash shode.


@SalarHaqq

baradar. nazaret ro mikhastam. mibinim ke dar ataash suzi ha akhir barkhi az khabargozari ha va khabarnegaraan say va talash daran ke kheyli bozorgtar az ooni ke hast jelve bedan. be nazaret in yek no khianat nist? nabayad ina peygiri ghazaayi beshan? shayad baazi az ina ham manzure badi nadashte bashan vali faghat baraye khodnamayi va khabar ro gonde kardan in kaar ro mikonan. in be zarare mamlekate. be ghole omid dana in entekhabaat gharbi yek tote az tarafe gharb hast. azaadi khabarnegaari ham yek tote hast va ma bayad jolo in ro begirim. nemigam kore shomali beshim vali baazi az khatte ghermezha rayat nemishavad.. makhsusan agar dar bore amniate melli bashad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

*Israel Officer who died in military prison for grave security offenses, his Family says murder”*








Family of IDF officer who died in prison alleges it was ‘murder’


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Xerxes22 said:


> @Falcon29 is no Palestinian, remember the guy named @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan? That's him. He's been false flagging as him and her for years. He knows he's not a Palestinian. He is a lonely and delusional Iran hater that's all



You sure about that. 

Say it with confidence my friend. I don't sense any confidence from your likes. Say it like you really believe what you just said about me.


----------



## sha ah

IRAN vs BAHRAIN highlights June 7, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Xerxes22 said:


> @Falcon29 is no Palestinian, remember the guy named @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan? That's him. He's been false flagging as him and her for years. He knows he's not a Palestinian. He is a lonely and delusional Iran hater that's all



He is

and i've been way too many years in this forum, which makes it easy to confirm that.


----------



## yavar




----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401975456883253255

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Armenia seeks Iranian specialists to set up their UAV technology/industry.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399072847058833415

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399072851987140610

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399289461826064384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399144411028668417

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Too little too late. They should have purchased drones and missile technology from Iran before the conflict broke out. Now all they can do is wait for a good opportunity to strike back, maybe in 20-30 years ?



Surenas said:


> Armenia seeks Iranian specialists to set up their UAV technology/industry.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399072847058833415
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399072851987140610
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399289461826064384
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399144411028668417


Very strange that they're trying to recruit people publicly. Wouldn't it make more sense to reach out to the Iranian government under the table ?



Surenas said:


> Armenia seeks Iranian specialists to set up their UAV technology/industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

LOL take a look at this. He won't be going out in public for s while.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402248485609615360

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> baradar. nazaret ro mikhastam. mibinim ke dar ataash suzi ha akhir barkhi az khabargozari ha va khabarnegaraan say va talash daran ke kheyli bozorgtar az ooni ke hast jelve bedan. be nazaret in yek no khianat nist? nabayad ina peygiri ghazaayi beshan? shayad baazi az ina ham manzure badi nadashte bashan vali faghat baraye khodnamayi va khabar ro gonde kardan in kaar ro mikonan. in be zarare mamlekate. be ghole omid dana in entekhabaat gharbi yek tote az tarafe gharb hast. azaadi khabarnegaari ham yek tote hast va ma bayad jolo in ro begirim. nemigam kore shomali beshim vali baazi az khatte ghermezha rayat nemishavad.. makhsusan agar dar bore amniate melli bashad.



Ba ejaze Englisi pasokh midam ta sari tar she.

I didn't follow the reporting of these events by Iranian media. What you describe is indeed problematic. It's not so much a question of freedom of the press as a question of conditioning, one might say - in the west, they do not need to resort to direct coercive measures, and yet all their mainstream media are completely streamlined. Any dissident voice is a 'controlled' one (as with controlled opposition), or so inaudible that it doesn't matter to the powers-to-be, for it will be drowned out by the mainstream propaganda anyway.

But arguably, this cannot work in countries with fewer resources, because the sheer market share of western media (and their client states' media) makes it impossible to compete. Hence the necessity for countries challenging western hegemony to resort to more forceful control measures indeed.

However, prior to focusing on national broadcasters - which are in need of a comprehensive overhaul, no doubt (many things must be improved, from the quality and professionalism of some of the shows and some of the reporting, to weeding out western-apologetic, borderline treasonous elements upto elements with quasi "ethno"-separatist leanings), access to subversive foreign media, especially the Farsi-language ones which are specially tailored to destabilize Iran, must be restricted. Otherwise the playing field is never going to be even.

Now this of course is easier said than done (both from the technical and from the social-political point of view) but in my opinion it has to be done nonetheless. One major precondition for this is the establishment of a separate national internet system. Although this is not as simple as it may sound, and actually requires considerable investments and expertise, Iran has been working on it for more than a decade now. However, speed of progress is not satisfactory. Clearly, the current liberal administration has not been particularly keen on prioritizing the project. But there's hope that with the success of a revolutionary candidate at the upcoming presidential election, this initiative will gain momentum too.

Also, the national internet should not simply be a redundant parallel network for emergency situations (i.e. in the event that Iran loses access to the global internet, for whatever reason). It should outright replace the global internet. In other words, when it comes online and as soon as it is sufficiently developed, Iran should completely switch off from the regular internet, i.e. physically disconnect - except for a unique channel that will allow access to a pre-selection of harmless websites only.

Indeed, useful websites not damaging to Iran's political and societal stability should be made accessible as much as possible, but this would require a reverse type of filtering system: instead of the current classical procedure, which lets through every website by default and then filters out undesired ones on a case-by-case basis (or mass filters them ex post using certain algorithms), in the system I envisage, all foreign websites ought to be blocked by default, and then the permissible ones will be unfiltered on a case-by-case basis. Imagine having some 5.000 trusted and well trained employees unfiltering, say, some 48 websites each on a daily basis (while spending 10 minutes on average to check out and evaluate a website), that's some 240.000 websites unfiltered each day, and over 7.2 million per month. And thousands of jobs created for people with foreign language skills. These authorized sites will then be "fed" into the national network.

Remaining sites will be physically inaccessible, even through VPNs and so on. But with many useful ones still online, people will not be able to complain all too much and the transitional shock will be dampened. Of course, the anti-IR crowd which spend their time on foreign-funded opposition websites, as well as those addicted to pornography will have to cope with withdrawal syndromes for a period of time, but that too is feasible.

In parallel to this, I would counsel a reversal of the tolerant policy on satellite dishes. As an official said in an interview not too long ago, it's been years since the Supreme Leader eased restrictions in this regard by instructing law enforcement not to be too strict on satellite dishes. As a result, today no more raids are taking place to dismount them, and signal jamming is rare. I can perfectly understand the Leader's reasoning and logic behind this decision, and there are indeed various benefits associated with it. He certainly has access to more complete information on Iranian society than all of us combined. In my humble opinion, considering the existential nature and the intensity of the threat Iran is facing, and considering how the realm of media and information war has perhaps been one of Iran's relative weak spots, as well as the negative impact these foreign satellite broadcasters and the internet have had on Iranian society - both culturally and politically, I believe it could perhaps be useful to explore some alternative approach to the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

What is it with all these fires in Iran ? Is it because of the surging temperatures ? summer heat ? global warming ? lack of investment in infrastructure ? sabotage ? Recently Iran has began importing electricity from Turkmenistan to avoid power outages. 

Summer weather and low electricity prices have encouraged millions of Iranians to blast their air conditioners. The low prices also encourage Crypto mining, both legal and illegal, on a massive scale. 

In many western countries, the electricity consumed to produce one Bitcoin will be more expensive than the Bitcoin produced, so essentially it's not worth it. In countries like Iran, Armenia, China, low electricity prices make it a very profitable enterprise.









Large Fire Erupts In Iran Soft Drink Plant


For the fourth time in a week there has been a major fire incident in Iran, as a blaze engulfed a soft drink plant near Tehran.




iranintl.com













Steel-Plant Fire in Iran Is Latest in Spate of Incidents







www.bloomberg.com













Iran starts limited electricity imports from Turkmenistan amid tight supplies


Iran is importing 140 MW of electricity from Turkmenistan amid tight supplies in its eastern regions.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## makranman

sha ah said:


> What is it with all these fires in Iran ? Is it because of the surging temperatures ? summer heat ? global warming ? lack of investment in infrastructure ? sabotage ? Recently Iran has began importing electricity from Turkmenistan to avoid power outages.
> 
> Summer weather and low electricity prices have encouraged millions of Iranians to blast their air conditioners. The low prices also encourage Crypto mining, both legal and illegal, on a massive scale.
> 
> In many western countries, the electricity consumed to produce one Bitcoin will be more expensive than the Bitcoin produced, so essentially it's not worth it. In countries like Iran, Armenia, China, low electricity prices make it a very profitable enterprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Fire Erupts In Iran Soft Drink Plant
> 
> 
> For the fourth time in a week there has been a major fire incident in Iran, as a blaze engulfed a soft drink plant near Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranintl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel-Plant Fire in Iran Is Latest in Spate of Incidents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran starts limited electricity imports from Turkmenistan amid tight supplies
> 
> 
> Iran is importing 140 MW of electricity from Turkmenistan amid tight supplies in its eastern regions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.com



i think it is everything but sabotage. why you ask?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400137956074000386
also i remember hemmati said in one of the election debates, our investment in infrastructre got negative last year. i don't know what it means exactly, but i guess it is not good news...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Realistically the government should have expanded Iran's power grid sufficiently so that it could handle both crypto mining and fullfill the nations essential needs. After all the crypto mining industry in Iran generates billions and in the end most of that money gets pumped back into the economy one way or the other.

Iran has massive amounts of natural gas / crude oil and can produce turbine generators. I'm guessing that the sanctions had a negative effect on any attempts to expand the power grid ? Realistically the currency did lose 90% of its value and Iran's oil exports also fell by 90% at one point.

Since then the currency has recovered somewhat and oil exports are pretty much up to pre-sanction levels. This year Iran's economy is set to grow and so there's no excuse for the upcoming government.



makranman said:


> i think it is everything but sabotage. why you ask?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400137956074000386
> also i remember hemmati said in one of the election debates, our investment in infrastructre got negative last year. i don't know what it means exactly, but i guess it is not good news...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## makranman

sha ah said:


> Realistically the government should have expanded Iran's power grid sufficiently so that it could handle both crypto mining and fullfill the nations essential needs. After all the crypto mining industry in Iran generates billions and in the end most of that money gets pumped back into the economy one way or the other.
> 
> Iran has massive amounts of natural gas / crude oil and can produce turbine generators. I'm guessing that the sanctions had a negative effect on any attempts to expand the power grid ? Realistically the currency did lose 90% of its value and Iran's oil exports also fell by 90% at one point.
> 
> Since then the currency has recovered somewhat and oil exports are pretty much up to pre-sanction levels. This year Iran's economy is set to grow and so there's no excuse for the upcoming government.


mining blackouts are not just in iran tho.








Bitcoin Blackouts: Russian Cryptocurrency 'Miners' Minting Millions While Sucking Abkhazia's Electricity Grid Dry


People in Abkhazia are infuriated by rolling power outages that are disrupting daily lives. They’re also angry at the cryptocurrency “miners” who are sucking the electricity grid dry.




www.rferl.org




i am personally against doing crypto mining for the sole purpose of fulfilling needs of the nation. the prices we see now, will not last forever and the infrastructure required for mining are not cheap. but if i have a spare GPU, i will certainly mine the hell out of it... )

about the rest of your points, i think we need to get rouhani and ask him _WTF are you doing?! _
also, i am very concerned about next admin. they might end up as a second ahmadi nejad and create a dutch disease or do another 4200 toman dollars of jahangiri and burn all the hard earned $$$...


----------



## EvilWesteners

SalarHaqq said:


> Ba ejaze Englisi pasokh midam ta sari tar she.
> 
> I didn't follow the reporting of these events by Iranian media. What you describe is indeed problematic. It's not so much a question of freedom of the press as a question of conditioning, one might say - in the west, they do not need to resort to direct coercive measures, and yet all their mainstream media are completely streamlined. Any dissident voice is a 'controlled' one (as with controlled opposition), or so inaudible that it doesn't matter to the powers-to-be, for it will be drowned out by the mainstream propaganda anyway.
> 
> But arguably, this cannot work in countries with fewer resources, because the sheer market share of western (and western client state) media makes it impossible to compete. Hence the necessity for countries that challenge western hegemony, to resort to more coercive control measures indeed.
> 
> However, prior to focusing on national broadcasters - which are in need of a comprehensive overhaul, no doubt (many things must be improved, from the quality and professionalism of some of the shows and reporting, to weeding out western-apologetic borderline treasonous elements and even some elements with quasi "ethno"-separatist leanings), access to subversive foreign media, especially the Farsi-language ones which are specially tailored to damage Iran, must be restricted. Otherwise the playing field is never going to be even.
> 
> Now this of course is easier said than done (both from the technical and from the social-political point of view) but in my opinion it has to be done nonetheless. One major precondition for this is the establishment of a separate national internet system. Although this is not as easy as it sounds and requires considerable investments and expertise, Iran has been working on it for more than a decade now. However, speed of progress is not satisfactory. Clearly, the current liberal administration has not been particularly keen on prioritizing the project. But there is hope that with the success of a revolutionary candidate at the upcoming presidential election, this will gain momentum too.
> 
> Also, the national internet should not simply be a redundant parallel network for emergency situations (i.e. in case Iran loses access to the global internet, for whatever reason). It should outright replace the global internet. In other words, when it comes online and as soon as it is sufficiently developed, Iran should completely switch off from the regular internet, i.e. physically disconnect - except for a unique channel that will allow access to a pre-selection of harmless websites only.
> 
> Indeed, useful websites that aren't damaging to Iran's political and societal stability should be made accessible as much as possible, but this would require a reverse type of filtering system: instead of the current classical procedure, which by default lets through every website and then filters out undesired ones on a case-by-case basis (or mass filters them ex post using certain algorythms), in the system I envisage, all foreign websites ought to be blocked by default, and then the permissible ones will be unfiltered on a case-by-case basis. Imagine having some 5.000 trusted and well trained employees unfiltering, say, some 48 websites each on a daily basis (while spending 10 minutes on average to check a website), that's some 240.000 websites unfiltered each day, and over 43 million per month. And thousands of jobs created for people with foreign language skills. These authorized sites will then be "fed" into the national network.
> 
> The remaining sites will be physically inaccessible, even through VPNs and so on. But with many useful ones still online, people will not be able to complain all too much and the transitional shock will be dampened. Of course, the anti-IR crowd which spends their time on foreign-funded opposition websites, as well as those addicted to pornography will have to cope with withdrawal syndromes for a period of time, but that too is feasible.
> 
> In parallel to this, I would counsel a reversal of the tolerant policy on satellite dishes. As an official said in an interview not too long ago, the Supreme Leader eased restrictions in this regard years ago by instructing law enforcement not to be too strict on satellite dishes. As a result, today no more raids are taking place to dismount them. I can perfectly understand the Leader's reasoning and logic behind this decision, and there are indeed various benefits associated with it. He certainly has access to more complete information on Iranian society than all of us combined. However, in my humble opinion, considering the existential nature and the intensity of the threat Iran is facing, and considering how the realm of media and information war has perhaps been one of Iran's relative weak spots, as well as the negative impact these foreign satellite broadcasters and the internet have had on Iranian society - both culturally and politically, I believe it could be useful to explore some alternative approach to the issue.





WOW.

Half a dozen people, that I respect very much and are political analysts (of varying degrees), HAVE TOLD ME THE EXACT thing over the last 10 years.

You are very well informed on this subject, and your thoughts are pretty deep. 

Look forward to reading more of your ideas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

IRAN wins 3 sets to 0...

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## makranman

The moment fire started at tondguyan refinery & an analysis of the clip.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401131187486269441


----------



## Xerxes22

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Xerxes22 said:


> I'
> 
> I say it with full confidence that u ain't a Palestinian. You are just one Iran hating imbecile. And you are that other hater that used to be seen here @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan. you and him are the same person. I know that. You give the same response to the reaso why u hate Iran. That guy tried to hold back his hate but I knew wat he was. HE WAS YOU. I am in full confidence wen I see this. That pathetic scumbag also thought he owned the PDF like u do . But hey u got schooled didn't u ? You got banned hahahaha. Banned during gaza war. I bet u were ripping all ur hair out wen u got banned after taking a beating from us . We love beating you Falcon. Remember that



Why are you begging for my attention?

@Falcon29 has been a member of this forum for a long time before I even joined.

@WebMaster @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @waz 

This member keeps insulting me and implying nonsense. Please deal with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Xerxes22 said:


> I'
> 
> I say it with full confidence that u ain't a Palestinian. You are just one Iran hating imbecile. And you are that other hater that used to be seen here @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan. you and him are the same person. I know that. You give the same response to the reaso why u hate Iran. That guy tried to hold back his hate but I knew wat he was. HE WAS YOU. I am in full confidence wen I see this. That pathetic scumbag also thought he owned the PDF like u do . But hey u got schooled didn't u ? You got banned hahahaha. Banned during gaza war. I bet u were ripping all ur hair out wen u got banned after taking a beating from us . We love beating you Falcon. Remember that



You are weird, dude, stop attacking and tagging other member. It's low attention seeking behavior. And everyone in thread knows what happened, and blamed you guys for derailing thread, and the whole thread died. If it was as you said, they would have just moved on and continued following the thread. Mods were forced to ban 5 of you guys after you started attacking them too. You are only beating your head into wall, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

This Bengali who thinks he is Persian is absolutely hilarious. Now he accuses me of trying to pretend to be Palestinian.

Just because he simps, it doesn't mean everyone else simps either. Lol.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> This Bengali who thinks he is Persian is absolutely hilarious. Now he accuses me of trying to pretend to be Palestinian.
> 
> Just because he simps, it doesn't mean everyone else simps either. Lol.



I need to learn some urdu to confuse this guy ha ha, make him feel like he's unto something.


----------



## SOHEIL

Please don't get personal and emotional

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Let the bigots insult Iran all they want. Not gonna change anything on the ground. The axis of Resistance is in it for the long haul and these few idiots are the equivalent of the dumb "Poorsians" who chant "No Gaza,no Lebanon, My life for Iran" as if they ever had the guts to lay down their lives for any cause!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403112695650525185
من به عنوان ایرانی یک قسمت سریال مختار رو هم ندیدم. این همشو دیده

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402828111276871685
The so called Intel Lab has so far not responded to this thorough dismantlement of their hack job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

_For those who like to travel:_

*One of Mideast’s Top traditional accommodation Hotels in 2021*
The tripadvisor.com website had introduced this monument as one of the best accommodations in the eyes of tourists from 2016 to 2020 in a row.

The site also recently announced that the traditional accommodation ranked 17th among the Middle East’s top 25 hotels in 2021.
















The facility known as the Ameris’ Accommodation is located in the city of Kashan in central Isfahan province.

“The traditional Ameris’ Accommodation is one of the most beautiful houses in Kashan boasting the Iranian architecture,” said Mehran Sarmadian, the head of the Cultural Heritage and Tourism Department of Kashan.

“The outer and inner parts of this house are embellished with beautiful stucco patterns and fine wood carvings,” he said.“The facility was constructed during the Zand era and was gradually expanded later on,” he added.
“The monument also has several yards where the application of the principle of symmetry has made them all the more attractive,” the official explained.

He also recalled that the house received an international lighting design award in 2016 as well as the National Historical Monuments Restoration Award.



> *Kashan: A Major Tourist Attraction in Heart of Desert*

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Sineva

Iranitaakharin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402828111276871685
> The so called Intel Lab has so far not responded to this thorough dismantlement of their hack job.


Yes,no retraction or apology from the "good isis" either.
Ultimately these groups only see what they want to see......and promote the message that they want to promote.
Still,its no doubt very embarrassing for them to be caught out making such a stupid mistake,and when they`ve just released a new book too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

نخست‌وزیر دولت موقت اسرائیل گفت امروز در ایران با دیدن دولت ضعیف و سازشگری که در اسرائیل به روی کار آمده است و نخواهد توانست مانند دولت من در برابر آمریکا و جامعه بین‌المللی بایستد، «جشن گرفته‌اند».

بنیامین نتانیاهو روز یکشنبه ۲۳ خرداد در پارلمان اسرائیل به شدت به ائتلاف بنت- لاپید حمله کرد و گفت: دولت جو بایدن از او خواسته بود که اختلافات بر سر ایران و بازگشت احتمالی آمریکا به برجام را «پشت درهای بسته» مطرح کند و از آشکار کردن آن خودداری نماید، اما وی به آن‌ها پاسخ داد که هرگز این کار را نخواهد کرد و مخالفت او کماکان علنی خواهد بود.

او افزود به لوید آستین، وزیر دفاع آمریکا که به تازگی به اسرائیل رفته بود، گفت که در سال ۱۹۴۴ میلادی نیز رئیس‌جمهوری وقت آمریکا از بمباران اماکنی که در دست نازی‌ها بود خودداری کرد و باعث ادامه هولوکاست و کشتار یهودیان شد و اکنون نیز آمریکا اشتباه می‌کند.

نخست‌وزیر موقت اسرائیل گفت اما من یک خبر بد برای ایران دارم و آن این‌که اسرائیل هرگز به شما اجازه نخواهد داد برنامه‌های خود را عملی کنید.

او «اطمینان» داد که دوران دولت نفتالی بنت، که بر اساس «اتحاد خائنانه» تشکیل شده است، بسیار کوتاه خواهد بود و حزب لیکود با قدرت به دولت باز خواهد گشت و او دوباره سکان دولت را به‌دست خواهد گرفت.

Chicken shit is angry 
Never made his promised trip to UAE. Boo
A man and his promised word yeah

His loss is the immediate result of Gaza war loss and not Biden winning.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sina-1

This made me laugh 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

Sina-1 said:


> This made me laugh 😂
> View attachment 753330


Internet Historian is a very entertaining and informative youtube channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Guys subscribe to this Indian Geopolitical (a.k.a Comedy) Chanel and watch how these kon nashor trump loving Endians are spewing b.s. about Iran on a daily basis:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403985465544413186

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404005171420614658

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sineva

Cthulhu said:


> Guys subscribe to this Indian Geopolitical (a.k.a Comedy) Chanel and watch how these kon nashor trump loving Endians are spewing b.s. about Iran on a daily basis:


I honestly doubt that those charged with defending irans interests give 2 sh!ts whether its nuttyahoo running ziostan,or some other bunch of zionists.Its a bit like trying to argue that a third reich led by karl donitz is somehow better than a third reich led by adolf hitler,its still the fvcking third reich.
I did also have to chuckle when it came to the blurb at the beginning about not celebrating to soon,tho,I would`ve also included the part about not prematurely assuming that your nation is going to be a future 🤖super power🤖 in the next 50-odd years........when you currently cant even provide adequate 💩 toilet facilities💩 for the 🇮🇳populace🇮🇳.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Hack-Hook

Sineva said:


> I honestly doubt that those charged with defending irans interests give 2 sh!ts whether its nuttyahoo running ziostan,or some other bunch of zionists.Its a bit like trying to argue that a third reich led by karl donitz is somehow better than a third reich led by adolf hitler,its still the fvcking third reich.
> I did also have to chuckle when it came to the blurb at the beginning about not celebrating to soon,tho,I would`ve also included the part about not prematurely assuming that your nation is going to be a future 🤖super power🤖 in the next 50-odd years........when you currently cant even provide adequate 💩 toilet facilities💩 for the 🇮🇳populace🇮🇳.


well Karl Donitz were more a realist while Adulf Hitler lived completely in LaLa Land. 
if Donitz was in charge of germany at 1940 , the order of battle was completely different , for starter he probably won't opened eastern front before ending unfinished works in western front . he probably wouldn't allowed allied force evacuate from dunkirk and regroup anf join battle latter and he certainly would have not needlessly declared war of USA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Hack-Hook said:


> well Karl Donitz were a realist while Adulf Hitler lived in LaLa Land


I think that the only time that you`re ever likely to be going to see the zionist equivalence of "realism" or a "realist" within zionist israels political elite,is when zionist israel is faced with the only option fuhrer donitz had......ie,surrender.
Ultimately,just as with nazi germany,so long as israel subscribes to the ideology of zionism,well frankly in real terms it really doesnt matter who is in charge,whether its one likudnik,like nuttyahoo,or a whole coalition of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Hack-Hook said:


> well Karl Donitz were more a realist while Adulf Hitler lived completely in LaLa Land.
> if Donitz was in charge of germany at 1940 , the order of battle was completely different , for starter he probably won't opened eastern front before ending unfinished works in western front . he probably wouldn't allowed allied force evacuate from dunkirk and regroup anf join battle latter and he certainly would have not needlessly declared war of USA


Hitler and Goering were both incompetent pieces of garbage when it comes to battle management. If anyone from the 3rd Reich other than those two had decision making powers, then the war outcome would probably have been some sort of statement and ensuing cold war. Goering completely ruined the airforce, giving the allies the massive air superiority they needed to degrade Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sineva said:


> I think that the only time that you`re ever likely to be going to see the zionist equivalence of "realism" or a "realist" within zionist israels political elite,is when zionist israel is faced with the only option fuhrer donitz had......ie,surrender.
> Ultimately,just as with nazi germany,so long as israel subscribes to the ideology of zionism,well frankly in real terms it really doesnt matter who is in charge,whether its one likudnik,like nuttyahoo,or a whole coalition of them.


well , honestly . many time I said after Al-Qusayr and what happened in Syria , I literally don't care about Palestinian plight. and what I said is what I understand about Donitz . let look at his trial in Nuremberg , they tried to try him for many crimes , on conspiracy to commit crimes against peace, war crimes, and crimes against humanity they failed to do so and he proved not guilty on waging wars of aggression and crimes against the laws of war they found him guilty but could not charge him because Russia, England and USA commanders then would have been guilty of the same crime , when they wanted to sentence him for don't act under Geneva convention while treating prisoner ,they found no man under him ever acted on Hitler 1942 commando order and prisoners in camp under his control were actually treated the same way prisoner treated in USA and England camps if not better
ridiculously at last they had to sentence him to 10 years prison because he was aware of existence of 12000 foreign worker in German shipyards against their will and he did nothing to prevent that. as if he was the person who made them work there not Albert Speer.

his personality and action were different from Hitler while he believed in Nazism and supported him on that but about the only option well since D-day it was clear that Germany have only one option but even when red army marched into outskirt of Berlin Hitler could not see that.


----------



## sha ah

As I've said before, industrial accidents are actually quite common all over the world, however for the most part such events in the west are considered trivial and mostly go unreported. When it happens in Iran though, they're quick to claim that Israelis are successfully attacking Iran. 









Explosive Chemtool Inc. factory fire forces evacuation | CNN


Residents in Rockton, Illinois were ordered to evacuate their homes after a chemical fire broke out at the Chemtool Inc. plant.




www.cnn.com













‘Speed over safety’? SpaceX IGNORED FAA warnings prior to Starship prototype launch that ended with explosion, media says


Elon Musk’s company SpaceX reportedly turned a blind eye to warnings over safety risks from federal regulators during a launch, documents obtained by The Verge reveal. The test flight in question ended with a fiery crash.




www.rt.com





Official Covid-19 death counts are down in India. However reporters on the ground are claiming that the Indian countryside is now seeing a spike in cases. Investigative journalists claim that many people in rural areas avoid going to hospitals all together since the state run hospitals are so badly under equipped and under staffed that people actually fear contracting the virus from the hospitals. 

Indian families are being forced to buy oxygen and watch over their own families in state run hospitals, so many choose to stay at home as a safer option. Bodies are being found in shallow graves and dumped in rivers with countless numbers of people dying of respiratory complications without ever being tested. 






I don't even know what to say about this. Indian politician claims that drinking cow urine prevents Covid








‘I drink cow urine every day. That is why I do not have Covid right now’ says Indian ruling party politician


An Indian MP has encouraged citizens to drink cow urine, like she does herself, to protect themselves against Covid-19 and lung infections, despite medical experts urging people not to use alternative treatments.




www.rt.com





Now it's come to light that COVAXIN, the first indigenously made Indian Covid vaccine, does infact contain newborn calf serum. There are rumors circulating online that the Indian produced vaccine may even contain cow urine.









Covaxin’s Covid-19 shot does NOT contain cow serum, says New Delhi, rebuking congressman for ‘twisted’ viral tweet


The Indian ministry of health has shared a document responding to claims that India’s indigenously developed Covid-19 vaccine, Covaxin, contains the serum of calves, Hinduism’s most holy animal.




www.rt.com





Meanwhile China has given out almost 1 BILLION doses so far. India is sluggishly stuck at 200 million. The US has fully vaccinated 44% of its population but because of vaccine skepticism they seem to be having issues achieving heard immunity. In some cases the US government is giving out lottery tickets to entice people to get doses. 

Disgusting, France and some other western nations are politicizing Covid-19 vaccines. Basically anyone that has not received a western made vaccine will not be considered to be a vaccinated person if traveling to France. Even recipients of Chinese vaccines, which have received WHO approval, are NOT being considered vaccinated persons. 









EXCLUSIVE International COVID-19 vaccine poll shows higher mistrust of Russia, China shots


People across the world are generally likely to say yes to getting a COVID-19 vaccine, but would be more distrustful of shots made in China or Russia than those developed in Germany or the United States, an international poll showed on Friday.




www.reuters.com





Japan, for political reasons, is avoiding Chinese vaccines and have only managed to give out doses to 20% of their population. Taiwan meanwhile, China has offered their citizens Chinese made vaccine free of charge, however they are refusing China, instead begging the US for aid. The US has so far given Taiwan just over 1 million doses while Taiwan has a population of 30 million. The US has also given Trinidad and Tobago 80 vials. Trinidad and Tobago have a population of 1.3 million.


----------



## sha ah




----------



## SalarHaqq

Proponents of the liberal globalist order call it "Progress":

- - - - - - - - - -

*Journal of Hazardous Materials*
Volume 416, 15 August 2021, 125778




*Plastics contamination of store-bought rice*
Author links open overlay panel
Claudia Dessì, Elvis D.Okoffo, Jake W. O’Brien, Michael Gallen, Saer Samanipour, Sarit Kaserzon, Cassandra Rauert, Xianyu Wang, Kevin V. Thomas

https://doi.org/10.1016/j.jhazmat.2021.125778Get rights and content

*Highlights*

• Selected plastics were quantified in a number of store-bought rice products.
• Washing rice before cooking reduced plastics contamination by 20–40%.
• Plastics in (pre-cooked) instant rice were four-fold higher than in uncooked rice.
• Australians may consume 3–4 mg of plastic through a single serve of rice.
• Australians may consume around 1 g per person annually via rice consumption.

*Abstract*
This study investigated mass concentrations of selected plastics in store-bought rice, the staple of more than half the world’s population. Polyethylene, polyethylene terephthalate, poly-(methyl methacrylate), polypropylene, polystyrene and polyvinyl chloride were quantified using pressurized liquid extraction coupled to double-shot pyrolysis gas chromatography/mass spectrometry. Polyethylene, polypropylene and polyethylene terephthalate were quantifiable in the rice samples with polyethylene the most frequently detected (95%). There was no statistical difference between total plastic concentration in paper and plastic packaged rice. Shaking the rice in its packaging had no significant difference on the concentration of plastics. Washing the rice with water significantly reduced plastic contamination. Instant (pre-cooked) rice contained fourfold higher levels of plastics, suggesting that industrial processing potentially increases contamination. A preliminary estimate of the intake of plastic through rice consumption for Australians established 3.7 mg per serve (100 g) if not washed and 2.8 mg if washed. Annual consumption was estimated around 1 g/person.

- - - - - - - - - -









Popular food staple of rice found to contain microplastics


The researchers at the University of Queensland found Australians may consume 3-4mg of plastic in an average 100g single serve of uncooked rice.




www.dailymail.co.uk





- - - - - - - - - -

This is what happens when you allow the perverted capitalist logic of commodification of all things and of all human interactions, to extend to vital areas such as food, health, family and so on.

A direct consequence of entrusting cut-throat, unscrupulous criminal industrial conglomerates (in fact multinational corporations) with food production. Corporations eager to sell people any dangerous and unhealthy garbage, as long as it helps them maximize profits. The very same holds true of the global pharmaceutical industries.

It is this inherently rotten system which westernized secular liberals strive to impose upon nations, including on the Iranian nation. While trying to legitimize their goals with comical claims such as that western-style liberal secular democracy lets everyone be "free" to choose their way of life as they please...

Who exactly has the luxury to avoid consuming these GMO-, chemical fertilizer-, chemical preservative-, hazardous material-contaminated nutriments which monopolistic industrial conglomerates are flooding international food markets with? As if the slave-like working conditions prevalent under the capitalist order, which 99% of people have to submit to in order to be able to earn a living, leaves them enough time and resources to grow their own vegetables and fruits or to farm livestock! Not to mention that quality natural seeds are disappearing at a face pace, only to be hoarded and substracted from public reach inside some obscure seed bank established by the globalist oligarchy near the polar circle (see Svalbard Global Seed Vault). But "freedom", of course - tell me another one!

People are being poisoned on a daily basis by the oligarchy and have no means to prevent it as long as they accept this ruling system. Of course this system contains rebellion by stultifying its subjects through social engineering, cultural and psychological conditioning, nonstop propaganda, zombifying "entertainment" (see Brzezinski's concept of "tittytainment"). Should people dare to rise up nonetheless, then these same liberal so-called "democratic" regimes will unveil their true ugly totalitarian and repressive nature.

If Australians consume 1 gram of particularly dangerous microplastics per year via the industrially-produced rice they ingest, imagine how much of it Iranians are consuming, given imports of (mostly Indian) rice... Whereas much of the domestically produced Iranian rice - though insufficient to cover national consumption, is among the last surviving, cleanly made and non-GMO type of varieties to be found anywhere in the world. Globalist liberals however - who try to portray efforts to ensure agricultural self-sufficiency as "backwardness" (in the words of reformist figure Sadegh Zibakalam, speaking of wheat production), would have no qualms to sacrifice said domestic production for additional imports. Also notice the collaboration of liberal Iranian administrations (from Khatami to Rohani) with the Philippines-based, Rockefeller Foundation-funded IRRI agro-industrial lobbying and research institute. A destructive sell-out mentality through and through.

@aryobarzan @EvilWesteners

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405226765702864898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405181654335897600
نکات من

در دانشگاه حتی در غرب پشگل درس میدند

حقوق مهندس کم تجربه و کند در ایران باید حدود همون پنج میلیون باشه

مهندس فرز و کار بلد کمه ولی بالای بیست میلیون باید بگیره

مهندس باید سهام و درصد دایمی از محصولش بگیره تا امید داشته باشه

شرکت دانش بنیان هم ریسک بالا کرده بالاخره و نمیشه به هر مهندسی بیست تومن بده​


----------



## zectech

Hack-Hook said:


> Adulf Hitler lived completely in LaLa Land.



*Hitler 'had Jewish and African roots', DNA tests show*
* Adolf Hitler is likely to have had Jewish and African roots, DNA tests have shown. *













Adolf Hitler may have had Jewish and African roots, DNA tests have shown

ByHeidi Blake

6:25AM BST 24 Aug 2010
Saliva samples taken from 39 relatives of the Nazi leader show he may have had biological links to the “subhuman” races that he tried to exterminate during the Holocaust.
Jean-Paul Mulders, a Belgian journalist, and Marc Vermeeren, a historian, tracked down the Fuhrer’s relatives, including an Austrian farmer who was his cousin, earlier this year.
A chromosome called Haplogroup E1b1b1 which showed up in their samples is rare in Western Europe and is most commonly found in the Berbers of Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia, as well as among Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews.
"One can from this postulate that Hitler was related to people whom he despised," Mr Mulders wrote in the Belgian magazine, _Knack_.
Haplogroup E1b1b1, which accounts for approximately 18 to 20 per cent of Ashkenazi and 8.6 per cent to 30 per cent of Sephardic Y-chromosomes, appears to be one of the major founding lineages of the Jewish population.


_Knack,_ which published the findings, says the DNA was tested under stringent laboratory conditions.
"This is a surprising result," said Ronny Decorte, a genetic specialist at the Catholic University of Leuven.
"The affair is fascinating if one compares it with the conception of the world of the Nazis, in which race and blood was central.
“Hitler's concern over his descent was not unjustified. He was apparently not "pure" or ‘Ayran’.”
It is not the first time that historians have suggested Hitler had Jewish ancestry.

*Hitler's father, Alois, is thought to have been the illegitimate offspring of a maid called Maria Schickelgruber and a 19-year-old Jewish man called Frankenberger.*

Article from the Telegraph.

.....

If Hitler did not destroy Germany and the resistance in Europe against the Entente, this news would have been funny.

Italy, Poland, Austria, Hungary, Romania and a bunch of other European countries were as free as Iran is today in the inter-war period. Hitler, the jew, destroyed a free Europe, Europe is now filled with puppet regimes of London and Washington.


----------



## TheImmortal

zectech said:


> Italy, Poland, Austria, Hungary, Romania and a bunch of other European countries were as free as Iran is today in the inter-war period. Hitler, the jew, destroyed a free Europe, Europe is now filled with puppet regimes of London and Washington.



Lay off the drugs. Hitler and the Nazi leadership were trying to prevent a Zionist led world order because even back then they could see the Zionist Jews were burrowing into the upper echelons of your so called “free Europe” and would soon have power in every major European capital and eventually the USA. Merely look at the jobs they held and see how they were holding critical jobs and services.

Hitlers original roots and being Jewish is irrelevant. He Came from a broken family with no parental guidance so his genetic roots were irrelevant. That’s like calling Persian Jews traitors or inferior, just because they are jewish.

He would have succeeded in rooting out Zionism if Japan didn’t attack USA and him attacking Russia siphoned off resources on the western front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Covid-19 vaccine developed by German company CureVac is only 47% effective


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405272245472137217


----------



## EvilWesteners

SalarHaqq said:


> Proponents of the liberal globalist order call it "Progress":
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> *Journal of Hazardous Materials*
> Volume 416, 15 August 2021, 125778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plastics contamination of store-bought rice*
> Author links open overlay panel
> Claudia Dessì, Elvis D.Okoffo, Jake W. O’Brien, Michael Gallen, Saer Samanipour, Sarit Kaserzon, Cassandra Rauert, Xianyu Wang, Kevin V. Thomas
> 
> https://doi.org/10.1016/j.jhazmat.2021.125778Get rights and content
> 
> *Highlights*
> 
> • Selected plastics were quantified in a number of store-bought rice products.
> • Washing rice before cooking reduced plastics contamination by 20–40%.
> • Plastics in (pre-cooked) instant rice were four-fold higher than in uncooked rice.
> • Australians may consume 3–4 mg of plastic through a single serve of rice.
> • Australians may consume around 1 g per person annually via rice consumption.
> 
> *Abstract*
> This study investigated mass concentrations of selected plastics in store-bought rice, the staple of more than half the world’s population. Polyethylene, polyethylene terephthalate, poly-(methyl methacrylate), polypropylene, polystyrene and polyvinyl chloride were quantified using pressurized liquid extraction coupled to double-shot pyrolysis gas chromatography/mass spectrometry. Polyethylene, polypropylene and polyethylene terephthalate were quantifiable in the rice samples with polyethylene the most frequently detected (95%). There was no statistical difference between total plastic concentration in paper and plastic packaged rice. Shaking the rice in its packaging had no significant difference on the concentration of plastics. Washing the rice with water significantly reduced plastic contamination. Instant (pre-cooked) rice contained fourfold higher levels of plastics, suggesting that industrial processing potentially increases contamination. A preliminary estimate of the intake of plastic through rice consumption for Australians established 3.7 mg per serve (100 g) if not washed and 2.8 mg if washed. Annual consumption was estimated around 1 g/person.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popular food staple of rice found to contain microplastics
> 
> 
> The researchers at the University of Queensland found Australians may consume 3-4mg of plastic in an average 100g single serve of uncooked rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> This is what happens when you allow the perverted capitalist logic of commodification of all things and of all human interactions, to extend to vital areas such as food, health, family and so on.
> 
> A direct consequence of entrusting cut-throat, unscrupulous criminal industrial conglomerates (in fact multinational corporations) with food production. Corporations eager to sell people any dangerous and unhealthy garbage, as long as it helps them maximize profits. The very same holds true of the global pharmaceutical industries.
> 
> It is this inherently rotten system which westernized secular liberals strive to impose upon nations, including on the Iranian nation. While trying to legitimize their goals with comical claims such as that western-style liberal secular democracy lets everyone be "free" to choose their way of life as they please...
> 
> Who exactly has the luxury to avoid consuming these GMO-, chemical fertilizer-, chemical preservative-, hazardous material-contaminated nutriments which monopolistic industrial conglomerates are flooding international food markets with? As if the slave-like working conditions prevalent under the capitalist order, which 99% of people have to submit to in order to be able to earn a living, leaves them enough time and resources to grow their own vegetables and fruits or to farm livestock! Not to mention that quality natural seeds are disappearing at a face pace, only to be hoarded and substracted from public reach inside some obscure seed bank established by the globalist oligarchy near the polar circle (see Svalbard Global Seed Vault). But "freedom", of course - tell me another one!
> 
> People are being poisoned on a daily basis by the oligarchy and have no means to prevent it as long as they accept this ruling system. Of course this system contains rebellion by stultifying its subjects through social engineering, cultural and psychological conditioning, nonstop propaganda, zombifying "entertainment" (see Brzezinski's concept of "tittytainment"). Should people dare to rise up nonetheless, then these same liberal so-called "democratic" regimes will unveil their true ugly totalitarian and repressive nature.
> 
> If Australians consume 1 gram of particularly dangerous microplastics per year via the industrially-produced rice they ingest, imagine how much of it Iranians are consuming, given imports of (mostly Indian) rice... Whereas much of the domestically produced Iranian rice - though insufficient to cover national consumption, is among the last surviving, cleanly made and non-GMO type of varieties to be found anywhere in the world. Globalist liberals however - who try to portray efforts to ensure agricultural self-sufficiency as "backwardness" (in the words of reformist figure Sadegh Zibakalam, speaking of wheat production), would have no qualms to sacrifice said domestic production for additional imports. Also notice the collaboration of liberal Iranian administrations (from Khatami to Rohani) with the Philippines-based, Rockefeller Foundation-funded IRRI agro-industrial lobbying and research institute. A destructive sell-out mentality through and through.
> 
> @aryobarzan @EvilWesteners





I am busy with couple of exciting projects at work, and the new tools we are working on for design and structural analysis, are quite interesting. Despite this, I find myself like child in a candy store, can't wait to come to this forum to read posts by SalarHaqq or aryobarzan or TheImmortal, and PeeD and others here.

SalarHaqq is a very deep person, seems to me, and offers some amazing things for all of us, or I'll just say myself, to think about. I am honored to read these ideas and views.

The last 500 years of European slavery has been quite an interesting era on this planet. The British and their, "Nationalization of Crime for Collective, Domestic Economic Prosperity", which forced the powers of those days (Spain, Dutch, Portuguese, and others), to follow suite all the way (more or less) to the 20th century, and finally being replaced by the new American ideology, "Internationalization of Crime for Integrated Economic Prosperity", (G7? G10? G let's go bomb Iraq and sell the oil and protect the Dollar, for all of us) has turned this planet upside down.

Materialism has been around for a long time. The systematic materialism control of the human specie has never existed with such controlled precision. We can look at history from Roman Empire to the Renaissance, we never saw such a unification strategy and control, with such bonding that industrial glue would not have been able to accomplish. Human nature driven by "need" and "desire" have been been exploited and converted to an *invisible chain* and *lock *and we are in bondage that we cannot see or touch or taste, but so dependent on it that we fight to protect it.

SalarHaqq's point of view here can easily be validated by asking a very simple question: Why did DARPA work so hard in 1980s and 1990s, to convert the thinking of people to the point of view that "GMO and genetically enhanced food and pesticide/herbicide fertilized food" - is regarded as CONVENTIONAL and organically grown food (done normally for thousands of years) is NOW regarded as NON-CONVENTIONAL?

I would even add other questions that would open the mind and validate what SalarHaqq is discussing here.

Why only 3% of farming in U.S. is organic?
Why do organic farmers pay extra fees for produce being labelled USDA Organic, or pay money for Organic Certification, or must have their farming methods subjected to all kinds of testing and sampling when non-organic is not?
Why RaweSome Milk company had LA police storm it on behalf of FDA, and pour all the raw milk into the sewage before even going to court to request a judges order, and arrested the owner?
Why Obama appointed the VP of Monsanto as the head of FDA? (oxymoron).
Why Congress agreed to a blanket law protection of Monsanto and DuPont? What the hell?
Why Indian wheat farmers are committing suicide?
Why so many chicken farmers who cannot pay their payments (on loans) commit suicide?
Why so many people (relatively) in Western hemisphere (about 1%) get severe headaches and are allergic to wheat and soy, and they don't even know it?

Why there is no nationwide discussion that NATURE put anti-cancer medicine (essential minerals) like silver (naturally antibiotic), copper (naturally protects our skin, the largest organ in our body that helps our toxin filtration system (our liver), to clean up our body, and a wide variety of other minerals that keep humans healthy, why these are being virtually eradicated from our soil and hence our produce, to protect us - and then we resort to pharmaceuticals and supposed anti-cancer chemotherapy that kills a lot of healthy cells to kill the bad cells?

The 500+ cancer cells exist in 99% of people on earth, rather than focusing on immune system, why we (in U.S. in particular) trying to get people sick so they rely on prescription drugs?

These are valid questions, but you never see Zionist controlled media or idiots like Anderson Cooper, or any of the other morons discuss it and talk about it intellectually and intelligently so people can think about these things themselves.

I don't believe we are living in FREEDOM. This is not freedom. This is _FREE _to manipulate the _dumb_.

*This is invisible slavery.*

Any if you say so, you will be called a "conspiracy theorist", and everyone who is dependent on this slavery system, who are marginally benefiting from this form of slavery (making money from retirement funds, stock market, paying their mortgages, car payments, etc.) will FIGHT to protect it, even though they are themselves kept in bondage.

In Iran (many places in the world) a house is built from bricks, steel, and concrete. It will last 200+ years.

In U.S., houses are built from particle boards (wood chip and glue) and drywall (2 sheets of paper and chalk). Homes in Seattle/SF/LA/SD/NY or anywhere that is nice to live and access to good paying jobs - are $1M+ homes easily. Yes, particle board and drywall homes, with a countertop to please the wife since women are impressed with shinny objects (let's not talk about chopping kids hands in Africa for diamonds).

A house is a money making scheme for the mafia (I mean the government) to suck money out of everyone from owners, to contractors, or lenders, etc. etc.

I do agree with Karl Marx, for the ending, but I can't ignore the cold inhumane precision in this slaughterhouse.

Everything is now commoditization or weaponized. Food is so much f**cked with that you will see black women in every part of U.S. walking around looking like almost a chicken - small head and huge body - shall we talk about the hormones in chicken that make it grow in 4 weeks instead of 3 months, normally? I was a kid when I first heard of "MacDonald's Chicken MacNuggets". A few years ago I heard MacDonald's declare that they are now making chicken MacNuggets from real CHICKEN?

WTF. What was it made from all these years ?????? Raccoon's A$$hole dipped in oil?

I think I only had that crap 1 time when I was 8 years old.

When did the military's involvement with food start?

After using agent orange in Cambodia?

What is RoundUp made of? Why is it so accessible? what is glyphosate?

Why is there so much glyphosate in women's breast milk? As well as arsenic and mercury (both toxins) which we were not allowed to mess with in aviation industry.

Who invested in Monsanto and DuPont? Who was behind the decision making in most of the investments of Lehman Brothers (no longer around) and JP Morgan?

SalarHaqq's post should make all of us think and do more research and some quiet investigative work. Just stay quiet about it. The powers to be, will not like it if you can muster too much attention to this subject.

I have seen so many negative, one-sided, hypocrisy, demonization, and villainization of Iran (and a few other countries), BUT I rather have a government that is stupid and incompetent and unable to destroy too much, THAN a well coordinated, well funded, well orchestrated highly organized manipulative, sinister EVIL WESTERNER(s) government that none of us can get away from.

And here's one more thing to consider:

What has Cuba ever done to anyone to deserve the last 70 years of injustice, cruelty, brutality, sanctions, and unjustified pressure? Is it that they just wanted to be FREE from Western subjugation, control, and Imperialism?

Iranians have been TRUE free thinkers for thousands of years, since fire worshiping, "_seeking a form of human connection to existence and purpose"_ - *spirituality*. Isn't it slavery, when every TRUE society is being destroyed one way or another, to be replaced by a IDEAL form factor, like all the aesthetic soulless, shopping malls in every community in U.S. replacing all the little retail mom and pop shops? Turning the world into WALMART chains. Yes, chains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Covid-19 vaccine developed by German company CureVac is only 47% effective
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405272245472137217


come on that's not the vaccine effectiveness its more like its share market price


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> come on that's not the vaccine effectiveness its more like its share market price



47% effectiveness is less than a coin flip....


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> 47% effectiveness is less than a coin flip....


look at the chart closely its not vaccine effectiveness, and yes 47% effectiveness is not worthy of being called a vaccine


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> look at the chart closely its not vaccine effectiveness, and yes 47% effectiveness is not worthy of being called a vaccine



Yes the chart is of the stock price crashing on the announcement which is what the tweet says. What were you looking for, a chart that shows 47% effectiveness? Lol


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Yes the chart is of the stock price crashing on the announcement which is what the tweet says. What were you looking for, a chart that shows 47% effectiveness? Lol


well t was what the poster said and for 2 min I was baffled what sort if effectiveness chart is it as I don't knew anything about stock market until I noticed those abbreviation 
@sha ah


----------



## sha ah

Yeah ironically the stock price fell to the same numerical value as the efficacy rating. Someone else on twitter mentioned that in the post. Anyways any vaccine with a less than 50% efficacy rating is not considered suitable for mass distribution and will not be approved by WHO or any other regulatory bodies.

If you look at the rate at which the US / west are currently distributing vaccines to poorer countries, basically a trickle and you consider the fact that their vaccines mostly need to be transported using expensive cold storage equipment, basically China, Russia are saving the world from Covid. Chinese vaccines are cheaper, China is actually able and willing to distribute them in meaningful numbers to the developing world and Chinese vaccines can be more or less transported and stored without super expensive freezer equipment

However because of corporate greed or sheer arrogance, even though the Chinese vaccines have been approved by the WHO, countries like France will not accept visitors who have received any non western vaccine as being a vaccinated person. They basically force them to quarantine or take a western varaint like Pfizer or Moderna. This is some kind of Covid apartheid, politicizing medicine is pretty repulsive.



Hack-Hook said:


> well t was what the poster said and for 2 min I was baffled what sort if effectiveness chart is it as I don't knew anything about stock market until I noticed those abbreviation
> @sha ah


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dr. Amir Ashrafi, Sydney-based Iranian researcher, expounds on:

- US-based scammers selling MS treatments to patients in Iran after advertizing their products on satellite TV and the internet, and falsely marketing synthetically treated plant extracts or synthetic vitamins as "stem cell treatments".

- How natural herbal therapies are useful against MS (rather than medicine made of plant extracts and chemical additives, sold at far higher cost by pharmaceutical companies).

- How organic, traditional stem cell therapies are being deliberately ignored by the pharmaceutical industry, busy as it is developing overpriced stem cell drugs in order to maximize profits.

- The serious health risks stemming from the industrially-produced food which people are made to consume, including any of the flour in worldwide use to bake bread and produce pasta (which is GMO-contaminated, refined and sprinkled with artificially synthetized chemical vitamins and minerals).

- Why even industrially grown fruits and vegetables, let alone processed foods, as well as synthetic vitamins and minerals are harmful to humans.

- What a healthier diet might look like in this day and age.

- The acute and very serious dangers of gigahertz-band mobile phone and Wifi radio waves, in particular of the 5G standard (never place a mobile phone on your ear to communicate, nor in closer contact to your body when it is turned on; turn off your wireless modem when you don't need it and/or when you sleep).

- The problematic nature of vaccines (especially for children and embryos), including COVID-19 vaccination.

- How the COVID crisis is instrumentalized by the globalist oligarchy to bring about necessary systemic changes (the "great reset") indispensable to prolonging their oppressive domination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Alireza Zakani and Said Jalili drop out of the presidential race in favor of Ebrahim Raisi, while Said Mohammad calls on his supporters to vote for Raisi!

That's pretty much it, gentlemen. Liberals can say goodbye to being in charge of the country's executive power for the next 4 to 8 years at least. Nice discipline and solidarity shown by the revolutionary camp this time around, as another potential obstacle to the election of a revolutionary president (i.e. the multitude of candidates of that orientation) has been lifted. Looking forward to congratulating hajj Raisi on his win in a mere 24 to 48 hours from now!









تبلیغات انتخاباتی سعید محمد به نفع رئیسی


سعید محمد گفت: ساخت ۴ میلیون واحد مسکونی شدنی است. این را بنده می‌گویم که ابر پروژه‌ها را اجرا کرده‌ام و با قاطعیت می‌گویم ساخت یک میلیون واحد مسکن در سال غیرممکن نیست. در فراخوان فریب مردم را به بورس دعوت و جیب مردم را زدند. ارزش پول مردم را از بین بردند و پاسخگو نیستند.




fararu.com













Jalili withdraws presidential bid in favor of Raeisi


TEHRAN, Jun. 16 (MNA) – Saeed Jalali has announced his resignation from running in the Friday presidential election in favor of Principalist candidate Ebrahim Raeisi.




en.mehrnews.com













Two hopefuls drop out of Iran presidential race: Update | Argus Media


Mohsen Mehralizadeh, the only reformist candidate approved to participate in this week's Iranian presidential election, has withdrawn from the race leaving former central bank governor Abdolnaser Hemmati as the sole non-conservative on the ballot.




www.argusmedia.com





On a related note: Canada's notion of "democracy" on display, as the zionist-dominated regime of Ottawa decides to bar Iranian residents from casting their votes!






Official Raps Canada’s Refusal to Allow for Iran Presidential Voting on Its Soil - Politics news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – An Iranian official lashed out at the Canadian government for its “illegal” move to refuse to cooperate with Tehran in opening the way for Iranians residing in the North American country to cast their ballots in the upcoming presidential election.




www.tasnimnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

That's just a given by Canada and all these western countries. They don't even consider visitors to their countries vaccinated unless they take a western vaccine varaint (Pfizer, Moderna, J&J, etc)

They claim China is committing genocide on its soil when the remains of 215 indigenous school children were found in a mass grave on a property that was a former residential school in western Canada.






There are probably thousands of such grave sites in countries like Canada, Australia, USA, New Zealand. It's funny how they want to lecture the world about morality and genocide.



SalarHaqq said:


> Alireza Zakani and Said Jalili drop out of the presidential race in favor of Ebrahim Raisi, while Said Mohammad calls on his supporters to vote for Raisi!
> 
> That's pretty much it, gentlemen. Liberals can say goodbye to being in charge of the country's executive power for the next 4 to 8 years at least. Nice discipline and solidarity shown by the revolutionary camp this time around, as another potential obstacle to the election of a revolutionary president (i.e. the multitude of candidates of that orientation) has been lifted. Looking forward to congratulating hajj Raisi on his win in a mere 24 to 48 hours from now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تبلیغات انتخاباتی سعید محمد به نفع رئیسی
> 
> 
> سعید محمد گفت: ساخت ۴ میلیون واحد مسکونی شدنی است. این را بنده می‌گویم که ابر پروژه‌ها را اجرا کرده‌ام و با قاطعیت می‌گویم ساخت یک میلیون واحد مسکن در سال غیرممکن نیست. در فراخوان فریب مردم را به بورس دعوت و جیب مردم را زدند. ارزش پول مردم را از بین بردند و پاسخگو نیستند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fararu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalili withdraws presidential bid in favor of Raeisi
> 
> 
> TEHRAN, Jun. 16 (MNA) – Saeed Jalali has announced his resignation from running in the Friday presidential election in favor of Principalist candidate Ebrahim Raeisi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.mehrnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two hopefuls drop out of Iran presidential race: Update | Argus Media
> 
> 
> Mohsen Mehralizadeh, the only reformist candidate approved to participate in this week's Iranian presidential election, has withdrawn from the race leaving former central bank governor Abdolnaser Hemmati as the sole non-conservative on the ballot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.argusmedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note: Canada's notion of "democracy" on display, as the zionist-dominated regime of Ottawa decides to bar Iranian residents from casting their votes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Raps Canada’s Refusal to Allow for Iran Presidential Voting on Its Soil - Politics news - Tasnim News Agency
> 
> 
> TEHRAN (Tasnim) – An Iranian official lashed out at the Canadian government for its “illegal” move to refuse to cooperate with Tehran in opening the way for Iranians residing in the North American country to cast their ballots in the upcoming presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

I thought the Saudis and Houthis were going to work out a peace deal ? I don't think this war is going to go anywhere and it has already been more than 6 years. I still remember when the Saudis were saying 6 weeks.

*The Houthis announce targeting the Saudi Abha airport with two drones, and the coalition confirms the response to the attack*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405512651669655559
Americans made a wrong turn in Northern Syria 3 days ago. The Syrian civilians chased them away. Yallah. LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404791887953756162

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Draco.IMF said:


> I repeat myself
> dont believe everything from the mass media, espcecially when its about Covid
> this numbers are totally bollocks
> they dont even differentiate if you die BECAUSE of Covid or WITH Covid
> Example: If im Covid-positive and die in a car accident Im officially counted as Covid death, do you understand?
> This virus serves only one aganda -> THE GREAT RESET
> They got exposed already so many times
> Do you remember the videos about full hospitals and people collapsing in china or india on the streets
> Exposed as fake
> In china they used actors
> In India the pople lying on the ground exposed as gasexplosion 9 months back
> And full/collapsing hospitals? You can remember the dancing doctors and nurses? Do you think they would have time for such choreographics if the hospitals were full?
> Guess what, the hospitals were never near full, they were nearly empty, everything exposed on tape..
> 
> + the PCR testing on COVID was already exposed as very unreliable by many experts and even the founder of PCR testing sayd its very unreliable, thats why many positive tests came out as "false positive"
> 
> An adivce from me:
> 
> Turn off the TV, especially the news, its brainwashing 24hrs a day, they lie and lie
> I was like you the first 2 weeks last year, I lived in fear and the news on TV made me more and more fearfull
> My mind switched as it was exposed how they count COVID-Deaths (I described it above)
> And Im not gonna plan to be vaccinated




Given that Draco was kind of criticized for his use of the term "Great Reset", let me simply inform everyone that this is not a theory imagined by an individual forumer - it is the actual name under which the 50th annual meeting of the World Economic Forum (WEF) was held in June 2020.






Great Reset - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The Wikipedia entry reads: "It brought together high-profile business and political leaders, convened by Charles, Prince of Wales and the WEF, with the theme of rebuilding society and the economy in a sustainable way following the COVID-19 pandemic.[1]"

I will soon share an interesting paper on the topic. For now however I will need to post my 667th comment as quickly as possible.


- - - - - - - - - -




Mr Iran Eye said:


> Your words are violent and you are the clown who does not do any background research and believes everything without understanding the substance of things. The images are spectacular, but we have to go further than that and understand the manipulation and mortality in India.
> 
> Me, I do not wish your death because I have human values and I am non-violent. If you have hate and violence issues then consult a psychologist. In China there were similar images, people falling in the streets, false testimony but in the end, it was false.
> 
> Every year in India there are thousands of deaths a day. You will understand the manipulation of the world elite with the coming international lawsuit.
> 
> We need the difference between death from covid and death with covid. The plan is to check covid off people who died of other things. More of the numerous treatments that they do not give to the sick.
> 
> You didn't understand anything about The Great Reset and the extremist transhumanist plan they are putting in place. Analyze the architecture of the Iranian parliament and you may come to understand the political game and the forces behind which are in almost every country in the world. The facts speak for themselves



Well, I generally agree with this. But when it comes to Iran, do not be misled by the edifice: I conducted some research, found out who the architect was and it turns out that the design predates the 1979 Islamic Revolution, i.e. it was sketched under the regime of the shah. I believe that revolutionary authorities didn't realize when they took over the old plan (various infrastructural projects designed or started under the Pahlavis were adopted or continued as is).

Question however is if and to what extent the western-apologetic liberal camp has been infiltrated by these elements. Only the revolutionary forces loyal to the ideological principles of Imam Khomeini can contain the liberals and prevent them from implementing their so-called "normalization" program (read: streamlining with the global powers-to-be).

Now if I may, please do not take this personally as my intentions are non-accusatory, but given the position you expressed on these topics, why choose a depiction of a left-side eye featuring a rainbow-colored iris as your profile picture (surely you are not unaware of the symbolics "they" like to associate with the single eye, particularly the left eye, as well as with rainbow colors)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So the cremation centers in India, which are reporting a 10 fold increase in the number of deaths, the hospitals shutting their doors, people lining up for hours for oxygen. None of this is because of Covid ? 

I don't understand how people can't do simple math. You have a highly contagious disease that spread like wildfire easily through society, highly transmissible and constantly mutating into new variants. 

Even if only 1% die from Covid-19, literally without any precautions in place, basically most people will end up getting it. 1 percent of an entire countries population is a staggering number for the healthcare system to deal with. 

Also what about if it ends up being 2% or 3% fatality rates like in Iran ? Then what do you do ? In Israel, a country with a small population, which receives billions in charity from the USA, their entire population is more or less vaccinated and they have basically no cases or issues. 

In India, they don't have enough vaccines and they held mass gatherings and festivals like there was no tomorrow and we see the end result. Why is it that some people in this day and age simply want to doubt anything and everything ? or label everything as being part of a grander conspiracy theory ?



SalarHaqq said:


> Given that Draco was kind of criticized for his use of the term "Great Reset", let me simply inform everyone that this is not a theory imagined by an individual forumer - it is the actual name under which the 50th annual meeting of the World Economic Forum (WEF) was held in June 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Reset - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wikipedia entry reads: "It brought together high-profile business and political leaders, convened by Charles, Prince of Wales and the WEF, with the theme of rebuilding society and the economy in a sustainable way following the COVID-19 pandemic.[1]"
> 
> I will soon share an interesting paper on the topic. For now however I will need to post my 667th comment as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I generally agree with this. But when it comes to Iran, do not be misled by the edifice: I conducted some research, found out who the architect was and it turns out that the design predates the 1979 Islamic Revolution, i.e. it was sketched under the regime of the shah. I believe that revolutionary authorities didn't realize when they took over the old plan (various infrastructural projects designed or started under the Pahlavis were adopted or continued as is).
> 
> Question however is if and to what extent the western-apologetic liberal camp has been infiltrated by these elements. Only the revolutionary forces loyal to the ideological principles of Imam Khomeini can contain the liberals and prevent them from implementing their so-called "normalization" program (read: streamlining with the global powers-to-be).
> 
> Now if I may, please do not take this personally as my intentions are non-accusatory, but considering your position on these questions, why choose a depiction of a left-hand eye featuring a rainbow-colored iris as your profile picture (surely you are not unaware of the symbolics "they" like to associate with the single eye, particularly the left eye, as well as with the rainbow colors)?


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> So the cremation centers in India, which are reporting a 10 fold increase in the number of deaths, the hospitals shutting their doors, people lining up for hours for oxygen. None of this is because of Covid ?
> 
> I don't understand how people can't do simple math. You have a highly contagious disease that spread like wildfire easily through society, highly transmissible and constantly mutating into new variants.
> 
> Even if only 1% die from Covid-19, literally without any precautions in place, basically most people will end up getting it. 1 percent of an entire countries population is a staggering number for the healthcare system to deal with.
> 
> Also what about if it ends up being 2% or 3% fatality rates like in Iran ? Then what do you do ? In Israel, a country with a small population, which receives billions in charity from the USA, their entire population is more or less vaccinated and they have basically no cases or issues.
> 
> In India, they don't have enough vaccines and they held mass gatherings and festivals like there was no tomorrow and we see the end result. Why is it that some people in this day and age simply want to doubt anything and everything ? or label everything as being part of a grander conspiracy theory ?



Read my post more carefully please: I only focused on the term "Great Reset", which indeed was not imagined by user Draco but coined by the globalist oligarchy at the WEE.

Now I'm not sure about claims that COVID-19 is a fake virus, either inexistent or totally harmless. In fact I would tend to believe it does represent a public health issue and is pretty much real. However, I also see how regimes in league with the globalist oligarchy have been deliberately and methodically whipping up a social psychosis around this problem, and how they have been using it as a tool for social control.

Likewise, certain bizarre facts and events do hold my attention. Such as: 

- A meeting held by the Trump regime circa one year _prior to_ the outbreak of the pandemic, in order to set aside funds for a possible fight against a_ coronavirus_ (verbatim) epidemy (if you post a video about this on YouTube, it will promptly get removed, at least it was in Parvin Zamany's case). 

- Jacques Attali's explicit statement only a couple of years ago in one of his publications that "perhaps it will be a pandemic which will allow us to take the necessary steps toward global governance" (I'm paraphrasing), a statement reminiscent of Donald Rumsfeld's "we will need another Pearl Harbor to implement the PNAC" (paraphrasing) pronounced shortly before 9-11. Attali is happens to be a major globalist and zionist agent, adviser to most French presidents since Mitterrand, irregardless of their political affiliation.

When I take into account and try to explore possible interactions and causal links between the multitude of relevant factors - including the probability that the global, US- and dollar-centric financial capitalist system had been faced with fatal structural hazards and reached a point of no return prior to the pandemic (the 2008 banking crisis and the subsequent recession were a mere walk through the park in comparison to what would quite inevitably come next sooner or later), forecasts and roadmaps discussed at Davos or similar forums, the machinations of industrial corporations and financial institutions, the signals emitted by masonic lodges and individuals linked to them, the general and more specific directions taken by social, cultural, economic and foreign policies of the US and its western allies in recent years, the discourse of the oligarchy and so on, I cannot help but suspect that this COVID-19 affair is either a tremendously welcome and opportune coincidence for the powers to be, or that there's something fishy about it.

Not in the sense that it's not a real disease, but in the sense that it is a virus indeed, certainly problematic for public health, but possibly concocted in a synthetic manner and spread by those same powers-to-be as a means to legitimize the radical steps they will soon be taking - and have already begun taking, in terms of ever increasing subjugation and de facto enslavement of nations and peoples, via a thorough restructuring of their system of dominance and exploitation.

I've heard medical professionals, in fact scientific researchers who do appear more or less trustworthy to me, state that the category of viruses COVID-19 belongs to, does not normally yield ever more dangerous and infectious mutations, that this is unheard of. I do examine the major dissident voices in this area, by which I'm not referring to some random unqualified internet trolls, but internationally renown and experienced experts in virology for instance, such as the Frenchman Didier Raoult. Between the interpretations of individuals like these and the official narrative promoted by regimes and entities (including the corporate pharmaceutical industry) whom I know to be power hungry, manipulating, unscrupulous, cynical and quite frequently lying oppressors, I am not really in a position to discern who speaks truth, for medical sciences aren't my professional area of competence. Also, I'm well aware of how dissidents can in fact be controlled oppositionists put in place by ruling elites, or simply narcissistic or attention-seeking opportunists and charlatans in certain cases.

I can however use my common sense, as well as what I do actually master, which is social and political analysis, to arrive at the conclusion that a healthy degree of skepticism here might be in order, and that we shouldn't be lowering our guard.

But have some patience until I share a few papers on the subject (some of which will require time-consuming, partial translation work). While their authors might be mistaken after all, they represent anything but the cheap rantings of some poorly informed, irrational fools, but are on the contrary highly thought provoking, at least to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

*4 Times the US Threatened to Stage an Attack and Blame it on Iran*









4 Times the US Threatened to Stage an Attack and Blame it on Iran - The Corbett Report


The US has threatened to stage an attack and blame it on Iran over and over in the last few years. Don't let a war based on false pretenses happen again. Please share this video.




www.corbettreport.com





Podcast: Play in new window | Download | Embed

Watch this video on BitChute

The US has threatened to stage an attack and blame it on Iran over and over in the last few years. Don’t let a war based on false pretenses happen again. Please share this video.

TRANSCRIPT

1) PATRICK CLAWSON ON “CRISIS INITIATION”

CLAWSON: *I frankly think that crisis initiation is really tough and it’s very hard for me to see how the United States president can get us to war with Iran. Which leads me to conclude that if in fact compromise is not coming, that the traditional way of America gets to war is what would be best for US interests.*

Some people might think that Mr. Roosevelt wanted to get us into World War II. As David mentioned, you may recall we had to wait for Pearl Harbor. Some people might think Mr. Wilson wanted to get us into World War I. You may recall he had to wait for the Lusitania episode. Some people might think that Mr. Johnson wanted to send troops to Vietnam. You may recall they had to wait for the Gulf of Tonkin episode. We didn’t go to war with Spain until the USS Maine exploded. And may I point out that Mr. Lincoln did not feel he could call out the federal army until Fort Sumter was attacked, which is why he ordered the commander at Fort Sumter to do exactly that thing would the South Carolinians had said would cause an attack.

*So if in fact the Iranians aren’t going to compromise, it would be best if somebody else started the war.*

[…]

I would just like to suggest that one can combine other means of pressure with
sanctions. I mentioned that explosion on August 17th. We could step up the pressure. I mean, look people, Iranian submarines periodically go down. Someday one of them might not come up. Who would know why? We can do a variety of things if we wish to increase the pressure. I’m not advocating that, but I’m just suggesting that this is not an either-or proposition of, you know, it’s just sanctions has to succeed or other things. *We are in the game of using covert means against the Iranians. We could get nastier at that.*

SOURCE: Patrick Clawson Responds to Questions, Full Video – 9/21/2012

2) ZBIGNIEW BRZEZINSKI WARNS OF “A TERRORIST ACT BLAMED ON IRAN”

BRZEZINSKI: A plausible scenario for a military collision with Iran involves Iraqi failure to meet the bench marks followed by accusations of the Iranian responsibility for the failure, then by some provocation in Iraq or a terrorist act in the United States blamed on Iran culminating in a “defensive” US military action against Iran that plunges a lonely America into a spreading and deepening quagmire eventually ranging across Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan and Pakistan.

SOURCE: Zbigniew Brzezinski The Senate Foreign Relations Committee

3) GARY HART WARNS IRAN ABOUT “ANOTHER GULF OF TONKIN”

WE ARE CHANGE: Yes, you recently wrote a letter to the President of Iran in which you urge them to study the gulf of tonkin incident which we now know is a staged event used to justify war in Vietnam andyou also raise the question “Does America provoke provocations?” Sir, was this not an . . I have the letter right here sir if you want to read it I have it on me right here Oh sir I mean that’s mainstream media has been published in many publications do you deny writing that letter sir you say I can read it to you right now okay you said on presuming that you are not actually ignorant enough to desire war with the United States you might you might be well advised to read the history of the sinking of the USS Maine in Havana Harbor in 1998 and the history of the gulf of gulf of tonkin

HART: I’m sorry that was a blog or nothing to most I did not literally write a letter it was a mock letter read failed in doublespeak that the United States could stage an event to go to war with Iran no no then well what I was come in cheek saying was that we have an administration in Washington that is dying for a reason to bomb Iran and so in a mock blog letter to the Iranian government not the president of the Iranian government I just simply said if unless you people want to be bombed you better be careful about cross border incursions and I think I explicitly said keep the Republican Guard and revolutionary whatever it’s called away from the Iraqi border I was trying to communicate to the American people what our own government was trying to plan and that was to find a reason for bombing Iran and I was simply saying in effect to the American people through this mock letter be very careful about this administration creating a USS Maine incident or a Gulf of Tonkin incident that would justify popping around that’s all

SOURCE: Gary Hart WARNING – WeAreChange

4) SEYMOUR HERSH: CHENEY’S PLAN TO STAGE AN INCIDENT

FAIZ SHAKIR: There’s a bit at the end of this latest article that you wrote that I found actually most interesting. And the article hasn’t got that much attention but I want to get your take on this. And this relates to a stray or an incident that happened a couple months ago. Many of you remember. It was in the Strait of Hormuz. There was an incident where an American carrier almost blew a couple of Iranian speedboats out of the water and perhaps would have started the next war against Iran or potentially a World War III. And it was averted, thankfully, at the last second. We later learned that there was really nothing to be terribly concerned about—the incident was overblown—and that there was a vice admiral in charge of the fleet in the Strait of Hormuz who said basically there was no concern there. That it was overblown.

HERSH: But yeah, the second part basically. He was concerned but they were never a threat.

SHAKIR: They were never a threat. And you talked about—this his name is Kevin cosgrove and in article you write:

Nonetheless, Cosgriff’s demeanor angered Cheney, according to the former senior intelligence official. But a lesson was learned in the incident: The public had supported the idea of retaliation, and was even asking why the US didn’t do more. The former official said that, a few weeks later, a meeting took place in the Vice-President’s office. “The subject was how to create a casus belli between Tehran and Washington,” he said.

What you’re writing there is that Cheney—there was a meeting in the White House where Cheney presided over looking to cook up the next war. A false war based on false intelligence.

HERSH: My oldest son is a lawyer and when I sent him this story before it was published—basically in a final form, just a day—and he he wrote back and he said “You really buried the lead in this one,” about casus belli. Um, how many press are here?

Anyway, there was a meeting. Among the items among the items considered and rejected—which is why The New Yorker did not publish it, on grounds that it wasn’t accepted—one of the items was why not . . . There was a dozen ideas proffered about how to trigger war. The one that interested me the most was: Why don’t we build in our shipyard—build four or five boats that look like Iranian PT boats, put navy seals on them with a lot of arms and the next time what about those goes through the Straits of Hormuz start a shoot up. Might cost some lives. And it was rejected because you can’t have Americans killing Americans. But that’s the kind of that’s the level of stuff we were talking about: provocation.

But that was rejected so I could understand the argument of not writing something that was rejected. Maybe. I, basically—my attitude always towards editors is they’re mice training to be rats. But the point is jejune, if you know what that means. Silly, maybe, but potentially very lethal. Because one of the things they learned in the incident was the American public—if you get the right incident, the American public will support, you know, bang bang kiss kiss. You know, we’re into it.

SOURCE Dick Cheney’s false flag attack idea to start the war with Iran

MIKE POMPEO: But in terms of how you think about problem sets, I – when I was a cadet, what’s the first – what’s the cadet motto at West Point? You will not lie, cheat, or steal, or tolerate those who do. I was the CIA director. We lied, we cheated, we stole. (Laughter.) It’s – it was like – we had entire training courses. (Applause.)

SOURCE: Secretary Pompeo Participates in Q&A Discussion at Texas A&M University

POMPEO: Good afternoon. It is the assessment of the United States Government that the Islamic Republic of Iran is responsible for the attacks that occurred in the Gulf of Oman today. This assessment is based on intelligence, the weapons used, the level of expertise needed to execute the operation, recent similar Iranian attacks on shipping, and the fact that no proxy group operating in the area has the resources and proficiency to act with such a high degree of sophistication.

SOURCE: Secretary Pompeo Delivers Remarks to the Media

Filed in: Videos
Tagged with: false flag • iran

*traditional way of America gets to war is what would be best for US interests* explained in this video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

when we can expect the presidentail election 2021 results?


----------



## sammuel

~




Draco.IMF said:


> when we can expect the presidentail election 2021 results?




Candidates election results only tomorrow.

But the real results are not who gets elected , which seem predetermined. But the turnout. How many people would bother to vote at all.

State-linked Iranian Student Polling Agency , has estimated turnout will be around 40%.

Just for comparison , in the 2009 protest elections , 85% voted.


*Apathy greets Iran presidential vote dominated by hard-liner*










Apathy greets Iran presidential vote dominated by hard-liner


DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — Iranians voted Friday in a presidential election dominated by Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei's hard-line protege after the disqualification of his strongest competition, fueling apathy that left some polling places largely deserted despite pleas to...




apnews.com


----------



## Draco.IMF

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candidates election results only tomorrow.
> 
> But the real results are not who gets elected which seem predetermined. But the turnout. How many people would bother to vote at all.
> 
> State-linked Iranian Student Polling Agency , has estimated turnout will be around 40%.
> 
> Just for comparison , in the 2009 protest elections , 85% voted.
> 
> 
> *Apathy greets Iran presidential vote dominated by hard-liner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apathy greets Iran presidential vote dominated by hard-liner
> 
> 
> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — Iranians voted Friday in a presidential election dominated by Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei's hard-line protege after the disqualification of his strongest competition, fueling apathy that left some polling places largely deserted despite pleas to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com


this toilet paper is your source?

Reactions: Like Like:

4 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

6 more weeks of this disastrous Rouhani team and then watch out...bright days coming soon ..iran will be back in the hands of true patriots.
Ps:Enemies already sweating ...a new sheriff will be in town..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> 6 more weeks of this disastrous Rouhani team and then watch out...bright days coming soon ..iran will be back in the hands of true patriots.
> Ps:Enemies already sweating ...a new sheriff will be in town..



Iran still going back to nuclear deal. Don’t expect major changes.

Raisi will need to push heavy economic reform and crack down on corruption or else it will be same old same old.

More funds toward military and possible more satellite launches and military sensitive project unveilings.

But the core issues of the republic...terrible ease of business, high corruption, and economic reform are still likely to go unanswered.

Remember Toman actually continued to drop AFTER the JCPOA. So while the JCPOA will help expand Iran’s coffers.....2-3% growth for a 400B is anemic. That’s good for a super power like the US, but Iran needs growth in the 6%+ and even double digits if it wishes to rapidly transform into a industrialized nation on par with the West. And the only way you achieve that is major economic reforms and corruption crackdown while also passing major infrastructure projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Draco.IMF said:


> when we can expect the presidentail election 2021 results?



By noon tomorrow.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Iran still going back to nuclear deal. Don’t expect major changes.
> 
> Raisi will need to push heavy economic reform and crack down on corruption or else it will be same old same old.
> 
> More funds toward military and possible more satellite launches and military sensitive project unveilings.
> 
> But the core issues of the republic...terrible ease of business, high corruption, and economic reform are still likely to go unanswered.
> 
> Remember Toman actually continued to drop AFTER the JCPOA. So while the JCPOA will help expand Iran’s coffers.....2-3% growth for a 400B is anemic. That’s good for a super power like the US, but Iran needs growth in the 6%+ and even double digits if it wishes to rapidly transform into a industrialized nation on par with the West. And the only way you achieve that is major economic reforms and corruption crackdown while also passing major infrastructure projects.


As I read more and more about iranian economy I see what wrong policies this aaRouhani government did..

Examples: iran currency depreciation was mostly because they printed money and jcpoa had minimum impact on it.

They stoped housing construction all together..and we all know how much economic activity a single house can create...all the fridges and washing machines and etc that comes with a house being built.
They also had many hidden agreement to kill programs such as space activities..

Let's hope new guy will have a much better team...I hope he gets Mohammad and neekzad as part of his team...I hear one million houses per year...that will be fantastic activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399728556012445702

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

These Indian kon nashor bullshiters of this channel really agitate me here, Now i as an Iranian demand that the Islamic Revaluation to be exported to India asap, Time to make India Muslim again.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Cthulhu said:


> These Indian kon nashor bullshiters of this channel really agitate me here, Now i as an Iranian demand that the Islamic Revaluation to be exported to India asap, Time to make India Muslim again.


Leave them alone...They are trying to prove loyalty to their new "saheb"... This is not their fault....the British tweaked their DNA to be subservient to the white man. They are just doing what is expected of them....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Indian official policy towards Iran is very soft. The moment their foreign policy takes the tone of their internet trolls is the time to make an Indian Hezbollah and ruin their state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Dariush the Great said:


> Indian official policy towards Iran is very soft. The moment their foreign policy takes the tone of their internet trolls is the time to make an Indian Hezbollah and ruin their state.



They have never been your friends, only pretended to be. Hindus are some of the worst enemies of Muslims just like the Jews. You can see the deep friendship between Israel and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

India is the worst failed state right now. Look at how Covid annihilated them. It's sad. They begged the west to change the name of the Indian variant to Delta variant. Meanwhile China has vaccinated 1 billion people. Did these Indians really believe that they could compete with China ?






Their holy river turned into a disease infested dump. Their holy men will still drink and bathe there. I just know it. 









Covid threat to India's holiest river


Hundreds of bodies have been buried in shallow graves along the banks of the already-polluted Ganges.



www.bbc.com







Bengal71 said:


> They have never been your friends, only pretended to be. Hindus are some of the worst enemies of Muslims just like the Jews. You can see the deep friendship between Israel and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So Raesi won by 60-70% and 46% of eligible voters voted ? I heard in Birmingham some protestors attacked people going to the Iranian consulate to vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

*Iran blasts Commonwealth states for failing to provide security for Iranian voters *










Iran blasts Commonwealth states for failing to provide security for Iranian voters


The Iranian Judiciary’s High Council for Human Rights censures certain Commonwealth member states for failing to provide security for the Iranians voting in the 13th presidential election at the embassies of their host countries.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

It's because of the JCPOA mostly which caused the currency to devaluate. The first year after the JCPOA was signed the economy grew by 13%.

They really put too much emphasis and faith in the US and the west, that's true. Anyways just when Iran's economy could have recovered, Covid hit and not that long ago the oil prices crashed.

After the US sanctions, oil prices crashing and Covid, it all hit Iran pretty hard and Iran couldn't sell it's oil. Now Iran found new buyers, Iran's oil sales are pretty much up to pre-sanction levels, oil prices are up, there's an end in sight for Covid and Iran's economy is set to grow this year and the next few years.

One thing Raesi said is that he's going to give the poor 10x more money. Isn't that going to cause high inflation though ? I mean unless they freeze the price of commodities ? or unless they do it gradually ?

I just can't see prices of rice, bread and essentials going up much more. Probably something like food stamps would be better or putting the money into a national food bank no ?



aryobarzan said:


> As I read more and more about iranian economy I see what wrong policies this aaRouhani government did..
> 
> Examples: iran currency depreciation was mostly because they printed money and jcpoa had minimum impact on it.
> 
> They stoped housing construction all together..and we all know how much economic activity a single house can create...all the fridges and washing machines and etc that comes with a house being built.
> They also had many hidden agreement to kill programs such as space activities..
> 
> Let's hope new guy will have a much better team...I hope he gets Mohammad and neekzad as part of his team...I hear one million houses per year...that will be fantastic activity.


----------



## zectech

sha ah said:


> It's because of the JCPOA mostly which caused the currency to devaluate. The first year after the JCPOA was signed the economy grew by 13%.
> 
> They really put too much emphasis and faith in the US and the west, that's true. Anyways just when Iran's economy could have recovered, Covid hit and not that long ago the oil prices crashed.
> 
> After the US sanctions, oil prices crashing and Covid, it all hit Iran pretty hard, but now Iran's oil sales are pretty much to pre-sanction levels, oil prices are up, there's an end in sight for Covid and Iran's economy is set to grow this year and the next few years.
> 
> One thing Raesi said is that he's going to give the poor 10x more money. Isn't that going to cause high inflation though ? I mean unless they freeze the price of commodities ? or unless they do it gradually ?
> 
> I just can't see prices of rice, bread and essentials going up much more. Probably something like food stamps would be better or putting the money into a national food bank no ?



I have said this nearly two years ago, I'll say this again. Iran has huge copper mines. Iran needs to go to a copper backed rial.

1000000 banknote = approx 60 USD
500000 banknote = approx 30 USD
100000 banknote
50000 banknote = approx 3 USD
25000 banknote
15000 rial = approx 1 USD
10000 banknote
5000 banknote
5000 rial coin - 100% pure copper troy ounce coin
2500 rial coin - copper half troy ounce
1250 rial coin - copper quarter troy ounce
500 rial coin - copper dime 1/10 of a troy ounce
50 rial coin - copper-nickel-aluminum penny

And I explained:









Iran steel industry blasts out of the blocks despite sanctions


Having read the reports of Steel production in Iran..it reminded me of a program I saw on TV few years back (I think it was NOVA). The program was about the Viking swords and why they were so effective. After doing some detailed analysis of some of the swords excavated they realised that Viking...



defence.pk





The West would collapse the price of copper, that is why I valued the copper one ounce coin at 5000 rial. So that when copper prices are cut in half, 1USD = 30000 rial.

Have the Iranian rial value fixed to the price of copper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

zectech said:


> I have said this nearly two years ago, I'll say this again. Iran has huge copper mines. Iran needs to go to a copper backed rial.
> 
> 1000000 banknote = approx 60 USD
> 500000 banknote = approx 30 USD
> 100000 banknote
> 50000 banknote = approx 3 USD
> 25000 banknote
> 15000 rial = approx 1 USD
> 10000 banknote
> 5000 banknote
> 5000 rial coin - 100% pure copper troy ounce coin
> 2500 rial coin - copper half troy ounce
> 1250 rial coin - copper quarter troy ounce
> 500 rial coin - copper dime 1/10 of a troy ounce
> 50 rial coin - copper-nickel-aluminum penny
> 
> And I explained:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran steel industry blasts out of the blocks despite sanctions
> 
> 
> Having read the reports of Steel production in Iran..it reminded me of a program I saw on TV few years back (I think it was NOVA). The program was about the Viking swords and why they were so effective. After doing some detailed analysis of some of the swords excavated they realised that Viking...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The West would collapse the price of copper, that is why I valued the copper one ounce coin at 5000 rial. So that when copper prices are cut in half, 1USD = 30000 rial.
> 
> Have the Iranian rial value fixed to the price of copper.



You cannot fix an fiat currency to a precious metal. Because what will happen is heavy manipulation at times of budget deficits where other countries will take advantage of arbitrage opportunity in predicting future price direction of copper vs iranian rial. This is one reason US abandoned it under Nixon. Too many counties were converting dollars to gold and calling it back to their banks. This was impacting the dollar as the US had to burn more currency to exchange for gold to satisfy obligations.

The best iran can do is a floating basket of world currencies and top crypto to tie its currency too. But simply just having sustainable economic growth in excess of 5% will strength the currency as well as slashing zeros and moving to toman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iran really has to focus on mining since it has the potential to make just as much on mining as from oil. Imagine the jobs that would create. I don't know about crypto either because its too vulnerable to fluctuation. However digitizing the currency and making it easy and cheap to send / receive money is a must.

A 500,000 rial banknote is $2 right now on the open market, not $30 US. 
Right now 1 USD = 230,000 rial or 23,000 toman (www.bonbast.com)

Also when Iran's currency began devaluing people thought that Iran should tie its currency to the price of crude. See what happened with crude ? Price crashed.

The best thing Iran can do is to be fiscally responsible, get back in the JCPOA and slash 4 zeros from the current currency gradually as they're planning to.

All these zeros have become pointless. The new system is proposing to slash 4 zeros from the rial, then just call it toman and have 1 toman = 100 gherun.

They say it's not good to slash zeros but if they introduce the bills gradually and have a period where the two currencies are floating at the same time for a few months then people will get used to it.

However if they just slash all the zeros abruptly, people will get confused and just add more zeros to everything again. It's funny how psychology works.

Once 1 USD = 23 toman instead of 230,000 rial or 23,000 toman, it's going to be much more convenient and simple. Hopefully the bills will be high quality as well.



TheImmortal said:


> You cannot fix an fiat currency to a precious metal. Because what will happen is heavy manipulation at times of budget deficits where other countries will take advantage of arbitrage opportunity in predicting future price direction of copper vs iranian rial. This is one reason US abandoned it under Nixon. Too many counties were converting dollars to gold and calling it back to their banks. This was impacting the dollar as the US had to burn more currency to exchange for gold to satisfy obligations.
> 
> The best iran can do is a floating basket of world currencies and top crypto to tie its currency too. But simply just having sustainable economic growth in excess of 5% will strength the currency as well as slashing zeros and moving to toman.


----------



## zectech

sha ah said:


> Iran really has to focus on mining since it has the potential to make just as much on mining as from oil. Imagine the jobs that would create. I don't know about crypto either because its too vulnerable to fluctuation. However digitizing the currency and making it easy and cheap to send / receive money is a must.
> 
> However a 500,000 rial banknote is $2 right now on the open market, not $30 US. Right now 1 USD = 230,000 rial or 23,000 toman (www.bonbast.com)
> 
> Also when Iran's currency began devaluing people thought that Iran should tie its currency to the price of crude. See what happened with crude ? Price crashed.
> 
> The best thing Iran can do is to be fiscally responsible, get back in the JCPOA and slash 4 zeros from the current currency gradually as they're planning to.
> 
> All these zeros have become pointless. The new system is proposing to slash 4 zeros from the rial, then just call it toman and have 1 toman = 100 gherun.
> 
> They say it's not good to slash zeros but if they introduce the bills gradually and have a period where the two currencies are floating at the same time for a few months then people will get used to it.
> 
> However if they just slash all the zeros abruptly, people will get confused and just add more zeros to everything again. It's funny how psychology works.
> 
> Once 1 USD = 23 toman instead of 230,000 rial or 23,000 toman, it's going to be much more convenient and simple. Hopefully the bills will be high quality as well.



I am saying that is how the rial needs to be revalued. Iran can set 5000 rial to be 1USD, once you go to a copper backed currency. Though 15000 = 1 USD is a happy medium.

You see a copper one troy ounce coin, which would back the rial, is worth about 0,33 USD.

So a 5000 rial one troy ounce copper coin = 1/3 of a dollar. So 15000 = approx 1 USD.


----------



## sha ah

Honestly I think that it would be too risky. Look what happened to oil recently with the price crashing. As soon as Iran ties its currency to copper, the USA, Israel and Saudis will begin buying all the copper just so they can dump it. Iran can't outproduce or outbuy them so then what is Iran going to do ?

No honestly like I said, Iran needs to be fiscally responsible and reform the currency with the plan they have in mind already. If Iran rejoins the JCPOA then the economy will surely grow by more than 5%. If not then it will be less than 5% for the next few years as the world bank has forecast.



zectech said:


> I am saying that is how the rial needs to be revalued. Iran can set 5000 rial to be 1USD, once you go to a copper backed currency. Though 15000 = 1 USD is a happy medium.


----------



## zectech

sha ah said:


> Honestly I think that it would be too risky. Look what happened to oil recently with the price crashing. As soon as Iran ties its currency to copper, the USA, Israel and Saudis will begin buying all the copper just so they can dump it. Iran can't outproduce or outbuy them so then what is Iran going to do ?
> 
> No honestly like I said, Iran needs to be fiscally responsible and reform the currency with the plan they have in mind already. If Iran rejoins the JCPOA then the economy will surely grow by more than 5%. If not then it will be less than 5% for the next few years as the world bank has forecast.



I already know there is going to be an attack on copper. I wrote that in the post.

You price the initial copper backing so that Iran can't lose. Meaning copper would have to go below 1 dollar per pound. Which is unsustainable.

In the previous posts from 2019 and 2020, Iran would need to stop selling their silver, and stockpile that.

Once fixed to copper, YOU CAN'T have runaway hyperinflation. Copper can only go so low. Your ally China, can buy up the copper in the open market, driving up the price if copper is attacked. Copper would need to go to 30 cents a pound to start having hyper inflation at the current level of black market of rial, which is nearly impossible. If that happens, switch to silver backing from stockpiles.


----------



## sha ah

Iran has the 9th largest deposits of copper and is the 13th largest producer but Iran only produces 200,000 metric tons a year, whereas Chile, the largest producer of copper produces 3.4 million metric tons

I think the biggest issue with tying Iran's currency to copper is that Iran is not a top 10 producer of copper and does not produce much. Also the Iranian government does not have a large amount of copper or metals in the bank. More importantly a nations currency is tied to psychology and a countries national image.

One of the biggest issues with the US sanctions is that nobody wants Iran's currency anymore, not even neighboring or regional countries and Iran can't use the international banking system, which is 10x more efficient then moving around or trading metals for vital commodities.

So unless Iran strictly used metal as its currency, which is not feasible, then I can't see it. Btw the reason why the world switched from metals to paper fiat currency is because there simply wasn't enough metal to go around. China was actually the first nation to use paper currency long before anyone else.

You know what's funny ? If you look at foreign exchange and gold reserves (PPP) rankings by nation, Iran is number 20, the USA is number 19





__





Purchasing Power Parity (PPP) by Country (2022)


Ranking total Reserves of Foreign Exchange and Gold of countries, from highest to lowest.



www.globalfirepower.com





Iran is number 13 in Copper production, producing 200,000 metric tons.

Chile is number 1 producing 3.4 million metric tons





__





Copper Production by Country (Metric tons)


Bar chart showing the major producers of Copper in the world



www.indexmundi.com





Iran has the worlds largest deposits of zinc, 9th largest deposits of copper, 12th largest iron, 10th largest uranium.



zectech said:


> I already know there is going to be an attack on copper. I wrote that in the post.
> 
> You price the initial copper backing so that Iran can't lose. Meaning copper would have to go below 1 dollar per pound. Which is unsustainable.
> 
> In the previous posts from 2019 and 2020, Iran would need to stop selling their silver, and stockpile that.
> 
> Once fixed to copper, YOU CAN'T have runaway hyperinflation. Copper can only go so low. Your ally China, can buy up the copper in the open market, driving up the price if copper is attacked. Copper would need to go to 30 cents a pound to start having hyper inflation at the current level of black market of rial, which is nearly impossible. If that happens, switch to silver backing from stockpiles.


----------



## sha ah

This is now Modi turned India upside down with Covid. Good documentary.


----------



## Shawnee

You base your currency on your internal production capacity and not metals.

Great Depression happened because of gold believers.

Nixon *correctly* decided to go that route and it has paid well. Nixon believed in America and S&P 500 instead of gold. It will continue to work until moving average of economy tips toward China. Then dollar will crash.

I am a crypto believer in the long run because it fulfills an unmet need. In the short run, it is volatile.

If you were based on Gold and Copper, you would lose 10-15% over the last week for no good reason. Everything dropped. Gold, silver, copper, Uranium, Paladium, …
Metal stocks and ETFs dropped like a stone for no good reason.

*Also Gold will not grow. It is just an inflation hedge and fck it has not even done that job this year.* It is static. You should base your self on something that grows like innovation and internal production. *Invest in yourself and not Gold.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I don't see the USD crashing anytime soon since the entire world uses USD to trade. Even if you want to buy pallets or truckloads of goods from China, they only accept USD. They will not accept their own currency. The day China actually does accept its own currency, that will be like an arrow to the heart of the USD, but China is not ready for that yet.

The thing about crypto is that aside from people that invest in it, the majority of people that actually use it, only use it for illicit purposes, like buying or selling drugs on the dark web or ransomware, extortion and other crimes. Also the fact that some cryptos have to be mined through algorithms needlessly eats up lots of the worlds electricity.

When if you think about it a digital currency can simply be created based on need. I believe blockchain has a future and that the worlds banks will eventually incorporate it into payment systems since SWIFT is outdated and slow, however I don't see lots of ordinary people using crypto to pay for groceries or their rent or necessities.

One of my friends tried to convince me to buy 1000 Bitcoins when it was $1 each. I laughed at him. LOL Anyways the golden days of profiting off of crypto is over. Some people say that bitcoin will eventually reach $100,000. I believe it will eventually.



Shawnee said:


> You base your currency on your internal production capacity and not metals.
> 
> Great Depression happened because of gold believers.
> 
> Nixon *correctly* decided to go that route and it has paid well. Nixon believed in America and S&P 500 instead of gold. It will continue to work until moving average of economy tips toward China. Then dollar will crash.
> 
> I am a crypto believer in the long run because it fulfills an unmet need. In the short run, it is volatile.
> 
> If you were based on Gold and Copper, you would lose 10-15% over the last week for no good reason. Everything dropped. Gold, silver, copper, Uranium, Paladium, …
> Metal stocks and ETFs dropped like a stone for no good reason.
> 
> *Also Gold will not grow. It is just an inflation hedge and fck it has not even done that job this year.* It is static. You should base your self on something that grows like innovation and internal production. *Invest in yourself and not Gold.*


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> I don't see the USD crashing anytime soon since the entire world uses USD to trade. Even if you want to buy pallets or truckloads of goods from China, they only accept USD. They will not accept their own currency. The day China actually does accept its own currency, that will be like an arrow to the heart of the USD, but China is not ready for that yet.
> 
> The thing about crypto is that aside from people that invest in it, the majority of people that actually use it, only use it for illicit purposes, like buying or selling drugs on the dark web or ransomware, extortion and other crimes. Also the fact that some cryptos have to be mined through algorithms needlessly eats up lots of the worlds electricity.
> 
> When if you think about it a digital currency can simply be created based on need. I believe blockchain has a future and that the worlds banks will eventually incorporate it into payment systems since SWIFT is outdated and slow, however I don't see lots of ordinary people using crypto to pay for groceries or their rent or necessities.
> 
> One of my friends tried to convince me to buy 1000 Bitcoins when it was $1 each. I laughed at him. LOL Anyways the golden days of profiting off of crypto is over. Realistically now there are stocks that can go up as much as bitcoin can in 1-2 years.



It is a long discussion for each item.

I will limit it to Dollar value only. The moving average will tip toward China when the innovation and media power and etc also tip toward China. Then Nixon idea starts to collapse.

داداش فک کنم منظورت بوده وقتی بیت کوین هزار دلار بود

بیتکوین یک دلاری چهار ماه بعد پیدایش بیتکوین بوده و صرفا بین ساتوشی و چند نفر محدود بوده​


----------



## zectech

Global production only have about 50 years supply of copper for production, according to various estimates. After that there is not anymore copper to mine. Copper is very scare in terms of amount of production left.

200000 metric tons = 6.430.149.400t oz per year

So Iran can make 6 billion very large troy ounce coins with their copper, every year. Each worth 0,33 USD. 2 billion USD worth of coins with copper each year.

Since the price of copper can't go below around 50 cents a pound, as mines would shut down, the Western terrorists would make the price volatile, this can be defeat with a 30 day moving average conversion rate.

You would need Russia and China buying up copper at very low prices to support ally Iran to provide a price floor.

Iran should lower their production of zinc, as that metal is supposed to only have less than 20 years left in global supply at current rate of production. Metal is money. Metal is more valuable than oil and gas. Sell as much oil and gas as possible. Keep iron, copper and zinc from exporting.

The West wants Iran to run dry on metal and to not sell oil and gas. Metal is what makes the world go round.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Small town of Lorestan...people come out to celebrate their new President.....Compare that to the chaos after the Biden election victory...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Draco.IMF said:


> this toilet paper is your source?



Well said.

Until recently, media from the west and their vassal states were at least trying to be subtle and not to make their disinformation efforts all too obvious.

A the state level, some high-ranking US official, I believe it was Hillary Clinton, openly admitted that Washington resorts to spreading untruth about Iran.

And then look at blatantly misleading "journalism" such as this (quoted from the "toilet paper"):

"_officials watched videos on their mobile phones as state television blared beside them, offering only tight shots of locations around the country — as opposed to the long, snaking lines of past elections_"

In fact, I watched Iranian state television for at least four hours in a row on Sunday, and there were plenty of wide shots of locations around the country, contrary to what this propaganda piece by AP is suggesting. Even Meydan-e Emam or Imam Square of Isfahan, the world's largest closed square, was shown through a panoramic lense.

__________



Xerxes22 said:


> Its good to see that you have come back from a long absence just to make ur RETURN and defend @Falcon29. Wow, im glad that u popped up. *Quite a Co incidence though*. That u show up out of nowhere to defend the fact that you two are different people. Hmmmm, Interesting.
> 
> And btw *I NEVER SAID THAT YOU WERE NOT PALESTINIAN, I made the accusation against @Falcon29. Now why wud you take that accusation upon urself unless you two are the same person? Logically, you wudnt. But u have done just that.
> 
> Check my post, i never said u were not a palestinian,I said falcon was not. And I said you two were the same guy. And it seems that u just proved to me that I was right. Hahahaha.*



That was funny, haha. But try not to get yourself banned for nothing, brother (apparently, when you yourself suggest a certain user has several accounts, it's an instant ban, but some other person, who has done the exact same thing several times in the past seems to be granted a blank check in this regard). Your presence is always a plus when trolls need to be confronted. And thanks by the way for inquiring about me when I was absent a couple of months ago.

__________



Cthulhu said:


> These Indian kon nashor bullshiters of this channel really agitate me here, Now i as an Iranian demand that the Islamic Revaluation to be exported to India asap, Time to make India Muslim again.



Why even bother about these morons, brother? They're far removed and have no incidence on Iranian affairs. Also, look at them: "angrier Khomeneis" the video's thumbnail picture says, what the heck are "Khomeneis" (sic)? Hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Rocket fire targets Iraq base hosting US troops: security source Anbar - Iraq news map in English - News from Baghdad, Anbar, Kirkuk, Nineveh, Kurdistan regions - iraq.liveuamap.com


Rocket fire targets Iraq base hosting US troops: security source. Explore Iraq local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




iraq.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

iran is number 13 in the world in terms of total Coronavirus cases, with 3 million cases and 80,000 deaths


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## SalarHaqq

*Gamal Abdel Nasser: a shoe is more honorable than the crowns of Saudi Arabia and Jordan! *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Look at this moron


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406965965611544578

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

این مرتیکه خر چی چی داره میگه نجنگید اگر اون بدبختا افتادن ریز یوغ طالبان بعدن افتادن دوباره به قتل عام کردنشون کاری میشه که این اسکل داره از این پیشنهادها میده؟ از نظر بنده این فتنه است، بعدا نظر خواهم داد، این مردک اصلا چیکاره هست این توصیه ها رو داره می کنه؟! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407388165967597573


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> این مرتیکه خر چی چی داره میگه نجنگید اگر اون بدبختا افتادن ریز یوغ طالبان بعدن افتادن دوباره به قتل عام کردنشون کاری میشه که این اسکل داره از این پیشنهادها میده؟ از نظر بنده این فتنه است، بعدا نظر خواهم داد، این مردک اصلا چیکاره هست این توصیه ها رو داره می کنه؟!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407388165967597573


He is a nobody. A lowlife twitter troll that needs to be ignored.


----------



## Cthulhu

Dariush the Great said:


> He is a nobody. A lowlife twitter troll that needs to be ignored.


The problem is that this idiot is not ignored, He has a huge follower base and he inserts himself in every serious subject that he has no clues of, Like his genius take here.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> The problem is that this idiot is not ignored, He has a huge follower base and he inserts himself in every serious subject that he has no clues of, Like his genius take here.


Vel kon in pashmaka ro. Man bishtar negarane in hamle jadid dar natanz hastam. @yavar @Arian @Blue In Green


----------



## Cthulhu

Dariush the Great said:


> Vel kon in pashmaka ro. Man bishtar negarane in hamle jadid dar natanz hastam. @yavar @Arian @Blue In Green


Natanz ke hamle nashode, Ino Aval goftan tasisat vaksan sazi Barkat nazdik Karaj ro mikhastan bezanan bad goftan tasisat sherkat cantrifiuj sazi bode:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407806537578553346Goftan hamle movafagh nabode, Vali israel dari mige movafaghiat amiz bode:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407613738249752586

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407756960288628741Malom nist kodom raste, Vali ajab dastani shode, Kashki bezan dar ro bod alan jadidan ja kesha mizanan bad mimonan.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> Natanz ke hamle nashode, Ino Aval goftan tasisat vaksan sazi Barkat nazdik Karaj ro mikhastan bezanan bad goftan tasisat sherkat cantrifiuj sazi bode:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407806537578553346Goftan hamle movafagh nabode, Vali israel dari mige movafaghiat amiz bode:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407613738249752586
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407756960288628741Malom nist kodom raste, Vali ajab dastani shode, Kashki bezan dar ro bod alan jadidan ja kesha mizanan bad mimonan.


Ba pahpade kuchik mesle inke zadan. Hala Baz ina mikhan Saket bashan? Tekrari va khaste konande shode.


----------



## Cthulhu

Dariush the Great said:


> Ba pahpade kuchik mesle inke zadan. Hala Baz ina mikhan Saket bashan? Tekrari va khaste konande shode.


Padafand bayaniye dade gofte pahbad nabode in kharabkariton har chi hast be ma rabt nadare.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> این مرتیکه خر چی چی داره میگه نجنگید اگر اون بدبختا افتادن ریز یوغ طالبان بعدن افتادن دوباره به قتل عام کردنشون کاری میشه که این اسکل داره از این پیشنهادها میده؟ از نظر بنده این فتنه است، بعدا نظر خواهم داد، این مردک اصلا چیکاره هست این توصیه ها رو داره می کنه؟!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407388165967597573



Ostad Raefipoor has been at the forefront of defending Iran and her allies against their enemies, so if there's one thing we really can't suspect him of, it's naive negligence in this regard.

Now, don't forget that various Shia Muslim groups in Afghanistan have turned against Ashraf Ghani's administration on their own initiative, way before Raefipoor expressed this opinion. Remember the recent downing of an Afghan National Army helicopter by a Shia-led organization.

Likewise, not actively siding with the Ghani administration will not necessarily invite anti-Shia terrorists activity. It's like during the Afghan liberation war against Soviet occupation: although there were shiaphobic and anti-Iranian factions among the Afgha, mojahedin, this by itself did not cause Iran to ally with the communist regime of Kabul. Instead, Iran backed other Afghan resistance factions.

More importantly, some major developments have taken place in Afghan internal politics which cannot be ignored if you wish to correctly assess Raefipoor's statement.

If you noticed, it has been several years now that by and large, terrorist killings of Shia Muslims of Afghanistan are no longer being done by the Taliban but by "I"SIS. Why do you think NATO and zionist planners had "I"SIS thugs shipped over from Syria and Iraq to Afghanistan? Because the Taliban were no longer going to do the Shia-killing job for the US and Isra"el".

In effect, the Taliban have reached out to Shia Muslim Afghans, and they even recruited some Shias. And, they do not seem to have adopted this policy as a way to counter Iran (as in trying to create an anti-Iranian current of Shias in Afghanistan), but in coordination with Tehran. What is more, "I"SIS has been attacking the Taliban as well.

You can read up on how Iran has established contacts with the Afghan Taliban and held several meetings with their representatives over the past few years, in view of being able to have a normal bilateral relationship with them in case they came to power.

In my opinion, signals sent by the Taliban that they are unwilling to function as an anti-Iran and anti-Shia force in the future is precisely the main reason why talks between Washington and the Taliban are taking so long to bear fruit: surely the US regime is conditioning its green-lighting of the Taliban participation in the Afghan government on the latter continuing their hostility towards Iran.

In parallel to this, and probably in reaction to Iran and the Taliban's efforts to try and normalize their mutual relationship, Ghani's government for its part has multiplied jabs against Iran during the past months, a well publicized example of which are his statements on the occasion of the inauguration of the Helmand river dam. See:



https://www.transcontinentaltimes.com/afghan-president-ghani-demands-iranian-oil-in-exchange-for-river-water.html



All this being said, I'm not advocating that Iran should lower its guard or put blind faith into any assurance given by the Taliban, considering their past record. However, Iran should keep all options open, and give them the benefit of the doubt for now, while simultaneously making sure that if they renege on their promises, Shia Afghans will be provided with all the resources they need to defend against any attempt to oppress them, and that a Taliban-led Afghanistan will not be able to compromise Iran's security if it tried to.

So, Raefipoor's comment here is in line with Iran's general policy. He's the last person who would want to expose Shia Afghans to increased risks of violence at the hands of the Taliban or any other group. His statement must be seen in the context of Iran's subtle and balanced approach to developments in Afghanistan. Then they'll make sense for sure.

__________



Dariush the Great said:


> He is a nobody. A lowlife twitter troll that needs to be ignored.



Raefipoor is mostly active in the real world, not on Twitter. Also, as a matter of fact few people in Iran have defended the country as systematically as Raefipoor. Listening to a few of his speeches should provide enough evidence to that effect. Even a secular nationalist such as Omid Dana has acknowledged this.

Raefipoor's association known as Masaf is involved in many development projects, social aid programs and has even designed weapons systems for Iran's armed forces. We shouldn't be disrespectful towards a person who has served Iran more than most others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> Ostad Raefipoor has been at the forefront of defending Iran and her allies against any of their enemies, so if there's one thing you can't suspect him of, it's naive negligence in this regard.
> 
> Now, don't forget that various Shia Muslim groups in Afghanistan have turned against Ashraf Ghani's administration on their own initiative, way before Raefipoor expressed this opinion. Remember the recent downing of an Afghan National Army helicopter by a Shia-led paramilitary organization?
> 
> So don't worry, Shia Afghans know what they're doing. Likewise, not actively siding with the Ghani administration does not mean lowering one's guard vis-à-vis anti-Shia sectarianist terrorists. The two aren't mutually exclusive. It's like during the Afghan liberation war against Soviet occupation: although there were shiaphobic and anti-Iranian factions among the mojahedin, this by itself did not lead Islamic Iran to ally with the communist government in Kabul. Instead, Iran backed other Afghan resistance factions.
> 
> Last not not least, some important developments have taken place in Afghan internal politics which can't be left out if one wants to correctly assess Raefipoor's statement.
> 
> If you noticed, it has been several years now that terrorist killings of Shia Muslims in Afghanistan are no longer being done by the Taliban but by "I"SIS. Why do you think NATO and zionist planners had "I"SIS thugs shipped over from Syria and Iraq to Afghanistan? Because the Taliban were no longer going to do the Shia-killing job for the US and Isra"el".
> 
> In effect, the Taliban have reached out to Shia Muslim Afghans, and even recruited some Shias. And, they do not seem to have adopted this policy against Iran (as in trying to create an anti-Iranian current of Shias in Afghanistan), but in coordination with Tehran. What is more, "I"SIS has been attacking the Taliban as well.
> 
> You can read up on how Iran has established contacts with the Afghan Taliban and held several meetings with their representatives, in view of being able to have a normal bilateral relationship with them in case they come to power. These meetings were
> 
> And in my opinion, the signs exhibited by the Taliban that they are unwilling to function as an anti-Iran and anti-Shia force in the future is precisely the main reason why talks between Washington and the Taliban are taking so long to reach a definitive conclusion: surely the US regime is conditioning its green light for participation of the Taliban in the Afghan government on the latter continuing their hostility towards Iran.
> 
> In parallel to this, and probably in reaction to Iran and the Taliban's efforts to try and normalize their mutual relationship, Ghani's government for its part has multiplied jabs against Iran over the past months, a well publicized example of which are Ghani's statements on the occasion of the inauguration of the Helmand river dam.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.transcontinentaltimes.com/afghan-president-ghani-demands-iranian-oil-in-exchange-for-river-water.html
> 
> 
> 
> All this being said, I'm not advocating that Iran should lower her guard or put blind faith in any assurances given by the Taliban prior to their possible accession to power, considering their past record. However, Iran should keep options open, and give them the benefit of the doubt for now, while simultaneously making sure that if they renege on their promises, Shia Afghans will be provided with all the resources they need to defend against attempts to oppress them, and that a Taliban-led Afghanistan will not be able to compromise Iran's security.
> 
> So, Raefipoor's comment here is in line with Iran's general policy. He's the last person who would want to expose Shia Afghans to increased risks of violence at the hands of the Taliban or any other group. His statement must be seen in the context of Iran's subtle and balanced approach to developments in Afghanistan, and then they will not make sense indeed.
> 
> __________
> 
> 
> 
> Raefipoor is mostly active in the real world, not on Twitter. Also, as a matter of fact few people in Iran have defended the country as systematically as Raefipoor. Listening to a few of his speeches should provide enough evidence to that effect. Even a secular nationalist such as Omid Dana has acknowledged this.
> 
> Raefipoor's association known as Masaf is involved in many development projects, social aid programs and has even designed weapons systems for Iran's armed forces. We shouldn't be disrespectful towards a person who has served Iran more than most others.


@Cthulhu mazerat aghayun. mikhastam stryker quote konam ke eshteba shod.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> @Cthulhu mazerat aghayun. mikhastam stryker quote konam ke eshteba shod.



No problem, brother.

On another topic, have you noticed how mad local zionists and sectarianists in this forum have become since Raisi's election? Some of those who until now had never posted here, have even started spamming the Iranian section. Unbelievable, and so obvious at that.

Right now I'm busy debunking zionist propaganda here:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran-has-new-president.714503/

They need to team up against me, try to derail the thread and spread obvious fabrications about the Syrian war to hope standing a chance (but even then, theirs is a lost cause).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> No problem, brother.
> 
> On another topic, have you noticed how mad local zionists and sectarianists in this forum have become since Raisi's election? They even started spamming the Iranian section while until now, they never posted here. It's really unbelievable, and so obvious at that.
> 
> Right now I'm busy debunking zionist propaganda here:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran-has-new-president.714503/
> 
> They need to team up against me, try to derail the thread and spread obvious fabrications about the Syrian war to hope to stand a chance (but even then, theirs is a lost cause).


They know that Raisi means business. They are terrified. Btw, you are doing a good job brother. Vali yek chiz ro begam. In yaroo sammuel ro az 15 sal pish mishnasam roo irandefence boodesh ghablan. Daghighan hamintori troll mikard. In yek account az vezarat propaganda Esrail hast. Be ehtemale ziad yek shakhse vagheyi nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yavar

Second fire breaks out in moshav near Ben-Gurion Airport


A second fire broke out in Moshav Bnei Atarot, near Ben Gurion Airport, Maariv reported on Thursday. The fir




www.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

> Vali yek chiz ro begam. In yaroo sammuel ro az 15 sal pish mishnasam roo irandefence boodesh ghablan. Daghighan hamintori troll mikard. In yek account az vezarat propaganda Esrail hast. Be ehtemale ziad yek shakhse vagheyi nist.



Jālebe. Darzemn, motevaje shodam az moghe'i ke in "shakhs" vāseye mozāhemat umade ghesmate Irānihā, ye seri afrāde Hendi ke unā ham tā be hāl ziād peydāshun nemishod in tarafā, dāran hamrāhish mikonan - che az tarighe ezhāre nazar kardan, va che az tarighe "like" kardane chertopertāsh.

Az jomleh: prashantazazel, cloud4000, Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8. Inam ettefāghe ghābele tavajohist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> Motshakeram.
> 
> 
> 
> Jālebe. Darzemn, motevaje shodam az moghe'i ke in "shakhs" vāseye mozāhemat umade ghesmate Irānihā, ye seri afrāde Hendi ke unā ham tā be hāl ziād in tarafā peydāshun nemishod, dāran hamrāhish mikonan - che az tarighe ezhāre nazar kardan, va che az tarighe "like" kardane chertopertātash.
> 
> Az jomleh: prashantazazel, cloud4000, Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8. Inam ettefāghe ghābele tavajohist.


Are jalebe.. akhe mozoo Iran che rabti be hendiya dare? Khoob nokte eshare kardi. Be nazare man ina hamash accountha vezarat propaganda esrail hastan. oon mozdooran dar albani ham emkan dare naghshi dashte bashan









Facebook removes fake accounts tied to MEK troll farm - Nejat Society


SAN FRANCISCO — Facebook said Tuesday it has removed hundreds of fake accounts linked to an Iranian exile group and a troll farm in Albania. The accounts, Mujahedin Khalq Organization, Associated Press Website, Facebook, Mujahedin Khalq Declining, troll farm




www.nejatngo.org

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Are jalebe.. akhe mozoo Iran che rabti be hendiya dare? Khoob nokte eshare kardi. Be nazare man ina hamash accountha vezarat propaganda esrail hastan. oon mozdooran dar albani ham emkan dare naghshi dashte bashan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook removes fake accounts tied to MEK troll farm - Nejat Society
> 
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO — Facebook said Tuesday it has removed hundreds of fake accounts linked to an Iranian exile group and a troll farm in Albania. The accounts, Mujahedin Khalq Organization, Associated Press Website, Facebook, Mujahedin Khalq Declining, troll farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nejatngo.org



About damn time.

Twitter needs to follow suit. How is automated propaganda allowed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Iraqi IRGC in the making

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## 925boy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408408998932533248

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408863359424946179

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408863359424946179


different matters , one will not nullify the other


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408408998932533248


نه نمیشد . واکسن توی بازار برای خرید هست ولی تحویل برای ماههای آینده هست تا اون موقع واکسن ایرانی به اندازه ای داریم که صادر هم باید بکنیم.
واکسن برکت الان داره تولید میشه تا زمانی که خوان واکسن تحویل بدن واکسنهای ایرانی انستیتو رازی و فخرا تولید شدن و همچنین ما واکسن اسپوتنیک(تولید شرکت اکتوور ایران) و استرالیایی(تولید سیناژن) و کوبایی (تولید انستیتو پاستور) را تولید کردیم یکی دو ماه هم بیشتر با تولید واکسن نورا تولید سپاه بیشتر فاصله نداریم حالا میشه بفرمایید چرا پول بیشتری بدیم واکسن بهارات و سینوفارم و آسترازناکا برای تحویل زمانی که اینهمه تولید داخل بهترداریم وارد کنیم من بفهمماین کدام خائن بوده که این پیشنهاد را داده . اون دستگاههای ام آز آی تولید داخل ندارن و اون مدل سی تی اسکن ها هم مشابه داخلی ندارن .شتاب دهنده خطی داخلی هم که در حد نشان دادن تکنولوژی بود و فکر نکنم یکی یک نمونه عملی اونها را دیده باشه


----------



## Muhammed45

Yemeni airdefense in action

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> نه نمیشد . واکسن توی بازار برای خرید هست ولی تحویل برای ماههای آینده هست تا اون موقع واکسن ایرانی به اندازه ای داریم که صادر هم باید بکنیم.
> واکسن برکت الان داره تولید میشه تا زمانی که خوان واکسن تحویل بدن واکسنهای ایرانی انستیتو رازی و فخرا تولید شدن و همچنین ما واکسن اسپوتنیک(تولید شرکت اکتوور ایران) و استرالیایی(تولید سیناژن) و کوبایی (تولید انستیتو پاستور) را تولید کردیم یکی دو ماه هم بیشتر با تولید واکسن نورا تولید سپاه بیشتر فاصله نداریم حالا میشه بفرمایید چرا پول بیشتری بدیم واکسن بهارات و سینوفارم و آسترازناکا برای تحویل زمانی که اینهمه تولید داخل بهترداریم وارد کنیم من بفهمماین کدام خائن بوده که این پیشنهاد را داده . اون دستگاههای ام آز آی تولید داخل ندارن و اون مدل سی تی اسکن ها هم مشابه داخلی ندارن .شتاب دهنده خطی داخلی هم که در حد نشان دادن تکنولوژی بود و فکر نکنم یکی یک نمونه عملی اونها را دیده باشه



به جز ام ار ای همه تولید داخل شدند. سیتی ما تا حدودی مونتاژ چینه ولی بهتر میشه

نکته بعد
مملکت چقدر ام ار ای لازم داره
هر کوچه ام ار ای زدن
چپ و راست ملت رو ام ار ای میکنن پولش در بیاد

ما باید پمپ سرنگ و الکتروشوک وارد کنیم؟ زهی غیرت

واکسن بحث زمان هم داره
خدا رو شکر ساختیم ولی قبل ساخت و تولید انبوه واردات باعث کاهش بیماران میشه

*اگر قراره پول کره با واردات اینها ازاد بشه همون ازاد نشه بیشتر به نفع کشور و صنعته*

بنازم قدرت دلال رو تو این کشور​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Shawnee

به گزارش فارس، رسانه‌های آمریکایی روز دوشنبه از مرگ مشکوک یک فرمانده نیروی هوایی این کشور مستقر در قطر خبر دادند.
به نوشته وبگاه «ایر فورس تایمز» به نقل از پنتاگون (وزارت دفاع آمریکا) جسد «جیمز. سی. ویلیس» فرمانده اسکادران «رد هورس» روز شنبه ساعت هفت و نیم صبح به وقت محلی در اقامتگاهش در پایگاه هوایی «العدید» درجنوب شهر «دوحه» در قطر یافت شد. پنتاگون مدعی شده که مرگ این فرمانده ارشد آمریکایی به مرتبط با حوادث نظامی نبوده و تحقیقات در این زمینه در دست بررسی است.
این فرمانده ارشد نیروی هوایی آمریکا پیشتر هدایت یگان مهندسی گارد هوایی نیومکزیکو را برعهده داشت. این اسکادران ماه آوریل در قطر مستقر شد و وظیفه آن پشتیبانی از یگان‌های هوایی آمریکا در عملیات علیه داعش بود.
اسکادران تعمیرات سنگین (RED HORSE) مسئول بازآماد و تعمیر سریع واحدهای سنگین نیروی هوایی ایالات متحده است.
در تداوم مرگ مشکوک نظامیان آمریکا در منطقه، دو نظامی آمریکا یکی در کویت و دیگری در سوریه دچندی قبل جان خود را از دست دادند. مقام‌های نظامی کویت در بیانیه‌ای مدعی شدند که یک نظامی آمریکا ردر پایگاه نظامی «بیوری» در کویت در یک حادثه غیر نظامی جان خود را از دست داد.
این نظامی آمریکایی در عملیات داعش در منطقه مسئولیت نبرد را بر عهده داشت و نام و یگان مربوطه وی به دلایل مسائل امنیتی عنوان نشده است.
این در حالی است که یک نظامی دیگر آمریکا نیز به نام «کیسی هارت» 42 ساله به دلیل آنچه که جراحت در سوریه عنوان شده، در پایگاه «التنف» در کویت جان خود را از دست داد. چندی قبل نیز یک نظامی ارشد نیروی هوایی آمریکا به نام «جیسون کیافان» در کویت کشته شد. آمریکا در آن زمان نیز مدعی شد که این نظامی ارشد حین رانندگی بیرون از «پایگاه هوایی السالم» در کویت کشته شد.​*Rapid Engineer Deployable Heavy Operational Repair Squadron Engineer* (RED HORSE) squadrons are the United States Air Force's heavy-construction units.

Red horse is active also during a base attack in this source:








Air Force Investigating After Squadron Commander Dies in Qatar


A lieutenant colonel with the Air National Guard has died while deployed to Qatar in support of the fight against the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, the Defense Department announced Sunday.




www.military.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408887137433493507
This comes from a complete anti-Iran and pro-west legit account. Not a robot.

Afghanistan turning into a lesson.


----------



## Draco.IMF

Iranian brothers, I need a translation, google does it not right, many thanks in advance 

" Doost dokhtaretam biar age doos dari"


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Draco.IMF said:


> Iranian brothers, I need a translation, google does it not right, many thanks in advance
> 
> " Doost dokhtaretam biar age doos dari"


if you'd like,bring your girlfriend as well.
it seems that you are invited somwhere and they recommend you to invite your girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409698392414986246


----------



## Iranitaakharin

DoubleYouSee said:


> if you'd like,bring your girlfriend as well.
> it seems that you are invited somwhere and they recommend you to invite your girl.



My girlfriend, not your girlfriend.


----------



## Hack-Hook

well @DoubleYouSee translation is the correct one not the one @Iranitaakharin provided

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

thanks guys, and the last one for today, many thanks 

"khodet baram astin bala bezan"


----------



## Hack-Hook

Draco.IMF said:


> thanks guys, and the last one for today, many thanks
> 
> "khodet baram astin bala bezan"


depend on the context of the discussion , in general it mean "You yourself do something for me" usually means you find a wife or girlfriend for me or perhaps a husband

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

thanks, is there any other possibility to translate such text to english? google translate is not accurate, sometimes its good, but often is completely out of context...


----------



## aryobarzan

Draco.IMF said:


> thanks, is there any other possibility to translate such text to english? google translate is not accurate, sometimes its good, but often is completely out of context...


The second sentence is "slang" and I am not surprised that google can not translate..you need a "slang" dictionary if there is such thing for Farsi.. The actual translation of that second sentence is "Roll up your sleeve for me"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Diaper wearer americunts will be wiped from region:






Anti Imperialism movement of Iranian leader to spread information of making Covid-19 vaccines to worldwide for free:






West wanted to make billions $ with lives of humans but Iranian leader absolutely frustrated it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

Dariush the Great said:


> They know that Raisi means business. They are terrified. Btw, you are doing a good job brother. Vali yek chiz ro begam. In yaroo sammuel ro az 15 sal pish mishnasam roo irandefence boodesh ghablan. Daghighan hamintori troll mikard. In yek account az vezarat propaganda Esrail hast. Be ehtemale ziad yek shakhse vagheyi nist.




Nice to be noticed.

Trust me , had i wanted to spam this forum you would notice .I have been writing here for a few years now and this is actually the first time i posted a thread on the Iranian section of the forum.

And the reason i did that , is just to remind people , that while this ex chief of " justice " sits on the thrown , Nasrin Sotoudeh sill rots in an Iranian prison.

I will keep updating this thread every time news about Nasrin would come up.

me

~


----------



## Aramagedon

sammuel said:


> Nice to be noticed.
> 
> Trust me , had i wanted to spam this forum you would notice .I have been writing here for a few years now and this is actually the first time i posted a thread on the Iranian section of the forum.
> 
> And the reason i did that , is just to remind people , that while this ex chief of " justice " sits on the thrown , Nasrin Sotoudeh sill rots in an Iranian prison.
> 
> I will keep updating this thread every time news about Nasrin would come up.
> 
> me
> 
> ~


Probably an americunt agent is in prison , but *you VAMPIRES *how many people did *displace* and kill since 1946 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Aramagedon said:


> Probably an americunt agent is in prison , but *you VAMPIRES*




Are you sure you want to do this here ?


~


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Just look at the "Hutzpah" of this filthy Zionist RAT who defends a country that likes to imprison children on a regular basis when not shooting unarmed men, women and children who they illegally occupy for fun coming here passing judgment on "human Rights" in Iran. You are the last people on the face of this earth fit to talk about Human Rights!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sammuel

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Just look at bla bla bla



'And what Israel does or does not do justify locking this woman up in prison for no reason ?



~


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

A lot more justification than your illegal state has for locking up small children! Keep bringing it up and I will keep throwing it back in your face!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*A very GOOD Start.*....this is how things are done in Iran today..(remember Trump...did not even congratulate Biden!!!).

Raisi meeting all his election opponents for consultation..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Surenas said:


> Armenia seeks Iranian specialists to set up their UAV technology/industry.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399072847058833415
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399072851987140610
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399289461826064384
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399144411028668417



STEMLORDS being useful, you shouldn't have gone into humanities that's a libtard study group


----------



## sammuel

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> A lot more justification than your





Fail to see how this justifies locking this woman up in some hellhole without reason.'

This person who was just elected president , this ex chief of " justice " is directly responsible for the unjust proceeding that put her in prison.

Did you really expect no one to mention it , now that he got " elected " ?


~



~


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

sammuel said:


> Fail to see how this justifies locking this woman up in some hellhole without reason.'
> 
> This person who was just elected president , this ex chief of " justice " is directly responsible for the unjust proceeding that put her in prison.
> 
> Did you really expect no one to mention it , now that he got " elected " ?
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> ~


Keep crying your crocodile tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

sammuel said:


> Fail to see how this justifies locking this woman up in some hellhole without reason.'
> 
> This person who was just elected president , this ex chief of " justice " is directly responsible for the unjust proceeding that put her in prison.
> 
> Did you really expect no one to mention it , now that he got " elected " ?
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> ~


Less than 1% Jews of USA select their presidents and their foreign policies:











Simspon prediction of lebanon bomb:


----------



## sammuel

Aramagedon said:


> Less than 1% Jews of USA select their presidents and their foreign policies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simspon prediction of lebanon bomb:




Maybe you would like to explain how you post You tube clips , while Youtube is blocked in Iran ?

*Test if a site is blocked in Iran :*

Tehran - https://www.youtube.com/ *Not Working* in Iran.
This URL appears to be blocked in Iran.





__





Test if any Website is Blocked In Iran | Comparitech.com


Many websites are censored and blocked in Iran. Use this tool to test in real time if any website is blocked in Iran and see which can still be accessed.




www.comparitech.com





~


----------



## Aramagedon

sammuel said:


> Maybe you would like to explain how you post You tube clips , while Youtube is blocked in Iran ?
> 
> *Test if a site is blocked in Iran :*
> 
> Tehran - https://www.youtube.com/ *Not Working* in Iran.
> This URL appears to be blocked in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test if any Website is Blocked In Iran | Comparitech.com
> 
> 
> Many websites are censored and blocked in Iran. Use this tool to test in real time if any website is blocked in Iran and see which can still be accessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.comparitech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

Aramagedon said:


>











Iran Hardliners Introduce New Restrictive Internet Regulations


The leading candidate in Iran's presidential race, with his hardliner allies dominating parliament, might be gearing up to further restrict access to the internet.




iranintl.com






*Test if a site is blocked in Iran :*

Tehran - https://www.youtube.com/ *Not Working* in Iran.
This URL appears to be blocked in Iran.

*Test if any Website is Blocked In Iran | Comparitech.com*
Many websites are censored and blocked in Iran. Use this tool to test in real time if any website is blocked in Iran and see which can still be accessed.



www.comparitech.com

~

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Just wanna show everybody to what level of idiocracy these folks have fallen. This Turk is celebrating the GREAT taliban victory whilst not realizing that the MIGHTY Turkish army is fighting in Afghanistan on behalf of NATO against the TALIBAN. This is the intellectual levels of people who always come to poke and provoke us on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Xerxes22 said:


> Just wanna show everybody to what level of idiocracy these folks have fallen. This Turk is celebrating the GREAT taliban victory whilst not realizing that the MIGHTY Turkish army is fighting in Afghanistan on behalf of NATO against the TALIBAN. This is the intellectual levels of people who always come to poke and provoke us on PDF.



Of everything you could have posted you chose to post this... Are you okay or something? That person is an individual it doesn't mean he shares his gov't policy as do many others on this board including you... You claim to be Bangali but you are in contradiction to your state policies.... You are more of an lackey but it is what it is keep doing you and let others do them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Xerxes22 said:


> View attachment 758276
> 
> Just wanna show everybody to what level of idiocracy these folks have fallen. This Turk is celebrating the GREAT taliban victory whilst not realizing that the MIGHTY Turkish army is fighting in Afghanistan on behalf of NATO against the TALIBAN. This is the intellectual levels of people who always come to poke and provoke us on PDF.


He is Pakistani not turkish.


----------



## ashool

sammuel said:


> Fail to see how this justifies locking this woman up in some hellhole without reason.'
> 
> This person who was just elected president , this ex chief of " justice " is directly responsible for the unjust proceeding that put her in prison.
> 
> Did you really expect no one to mention it , now that he got " elected " ?
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> ~


how the hell some kid killer home robber murder became human judg i mean u pissrahelly .lol the most most biggest juke in our world even elian died of this juke and that women is some budy like u who kill so meny kid women and familyes we have some proverb in our people and say when 2 mads men see each other the became happy and friends in this matter 2 murder and robber killer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Xerxes22 said:


> Except he does promote erdogans policy. Someone here mentioned he's Pakistani. IS he really? I cudnt tell wat he was cuz of his TURKISH love. The point here is to point out the intellectual deficiency in people like him who say whatever based on their wishful thinking nd not reality.



Well that is his opinion and he has right to it. The only intellectual deficiency I see is you didn't you say that you were studying the vile Kabbalah


----------



## Xerxes22

[/QUOTE]


Titanium100 said:


> Well that is his opinion and he has right to it. The only intellectual deficiency I see is you didn't you say that you were studying the vile Kabbalah



Well, I'm not the only person who studied the vile Kabbalah. The man who studied the vile Kabbalah most was a certain individual named David (pbuh). I'm sure you know who he is. The vile Kabbalah was also studied by another individual named Moses (pbuh) during his 40 yrs of wondering thru the deserts. The vile Kabbalah is not the matter of discussion in the Iranian chill thread. Here , us Iran lovers chill and do gossip. If you wanna decide if the Kabbalah is vile or not I can send you a kabbalistic book that you can read. ReAd nd know abt sumthing before jumping on the Bandwagon of illiterates.

This is not the place to discuss those things. Here, those who love Iran hang out and chat around. Are u sure u rare not lost ? Maybe u were looking for YANKEE CHILL THREAD instead. I can't help u find that I'm afraid

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sammuel

~


As i said before ,really did not want to have this debate on the Iranian chill thread , where as it's name , is where members come to chill.

But since some are unable to contain themselves , i am obliged to answer.




ashool said:


> how the hell some kid killer




I remember indeed that some of the first cases Nasrin Sotoudeh defended ,where juveniles about to be executed.


*Prominent Iranian lawyer Sotoudeh meets children in jail*

Nasrin Sotoudeh, human rights lawyer who defended juvenile offenders and political activists, shown speaking to her children







A video has emerged today of a prominent Iranian lawyer, Nasrin Sotoudeh, showing her meeting her two children in Tehran's notorious Evin prison for the first time in several months.


Sotoudeh who defended several political activists arrested in the aftermath of Iran's 2009 disputed presidential elections and juvenile offenders joined her clients in jail in September 2010 when the authorities took offence to her high profile work as a lawyer. In Evin, she is spending time with some of the prisoners she defended in court.

She was initially sentenced to 11 years for a series of charges including "acting against the national security" and "propaganda against the regime" but had her prison term reduced to six year last September.

In the video which only shows few moments of the lawyer's recent meeting with her children, Sotoudeh is speaking through a partition to her son, Nima, while her daughter, Mehraveh, stands nearby sobbing quietly.

It's not clear what was exchanged between the two but despite all pressure, Sotoudeh appears to be showing a joyful face of a mother to her son.

Like Aung San Suu Kyi in Burma, Sotoudeh, 45, has become a symbol of resistance for not retreating from her human rights ideals despite claims of mistreatment in jail and restrictions on meeting her two young children and her husband.









Prominent Iranian lawyer Sotoudeh meets children in jail - video


Nasrin Sotoudeh, human rights lawyer who defended juvenile offenders and political activists, shown speaking to her children




www.theguardian.com







*In Her Own Words: Nasrin Sotoudeh talks about juvenile executions in Iran*








~


----------



## Titanium100

Xerxes22 said:


> Well, I'm not the only person who studied the vile Kabbalah. The man who studied the vile Kabbalah most was a certain individual named David (pbuh). I'm sure you know who he is. The vile Kabbalah was also studied by another individual named Moses (pbuh) during his 40 yrs of wondering thru the deserts. The vile Kabbalah is not the matter of discussion in the Iranian chill thread. Here , us Iran lovers chill and do gossip. If you wanna decide if the Kabbalah is vile or not I can send you a kabbalistic book that you can read. ReAd nd know abt sumthing before jumping on the Bandwagon of illiterates.
> 
> This is not the place to discuss those things. Here, those who love Iran hang out and chat around. Are u sure u rare not lost ? Maybe u were looking for YANKEE CHILL THREAD instead. I can't help u find that I'm afraid



You are confusing the Kabalah with psalms which is the book David recieved from God.. However the Kabalah is entirely something else and of evil nature. It was written by a jewish guy in Baghdad in the 13th century who later on become some sort of sufi heretic in order to misguide the muslims of Baghdad performing some magical works and atributing that to saint-hood.. There is no such thing as good magic but all in all alas we will talk about this in another day on another topic.. My apologies for the off-topic convo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Titanium100 said:


> You are confusing the Kabalah with psalms which is the book David recieved from God.. However the Kabalah is entirely something else and of evil nature. It was written by a jewish guy in Baghdad in the 13th century who later on become some sort of sufi heretic in order to misguide the muslims of Baghdad performing some magical works and atributing that to saint-hood.. There is no such thing as good magic but all in all alas we will talk about this in another day on another topic.. My apologies for the off-topic convo





Wow what a bunch of misleading nonsense.

Kabalah translation is : to receive.

The purpose of Kaballah is to turn the ego upside down - from the desire to receive for one own pleasure , to a will to receive in order to give to others.

The funding principle of Kaballah is : *" love thy neighbor as you love yourself "*

and it is thorough love that the world will reach its final redemption.

Or in short : LOVE

through love we can connect to one another and to the creator.

The most similar example to Kabbalah in Islam is Sufism , and there is nothing evil about that too.


As for origin :

According to traditional belief, early kabbalistic knowledge was transmitted orally by the Patriarchs, prophets, and sages (_hakhamim_ in Hebrew), eventually to be "interwoven" into Jewish religious writings and culture. According to this view, early kabbalah was, in around the 10th century BCE, an open knowledge practiced by over a million people in ancient Israel.[19] Foreign conquests drove the Jewish spiritual leadership of the time (the Sanhedrin) to hide the knowledge and make it secret, fearing that it might be misused if it fell into the wrong hands.[20]









Kabbalah - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Do read some background before posting misleading info. It did not start in the 13 centaury , there was actually no leading kabalistic scholar in Bagdad ( don't know where you pulled that one from )



*“Come, come, whoever you are. Wanderer, worshiper, lover of leaving. It doesn't matter. Ours is not a caravan of despair. come, even if you have broken your vows a thousand times. Come, yet again , come , come.”*

Jelaluddin Rumi


~

~

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

sammuel said:


> Wow what a bunch of misleading nonsense.
> 
> Kabalah translation is : to receive.
> 
> The purpose of Kaballah is to turn the ego upside down - from the desire to receive for one own pleasure , to a will to receive in order to give to others.
> 
> The funding principle of Kaballah is : *" love thy neighbor as you love yourself "*
> 
> and it is thorough love that the world will reach its final redemption.
> 
> Or in short : LOVE
> 
> through love we can connect to one another and to the creator.
> The most similar example to Kabbalah in Islam is Sufism , and there is nothing evil about that too.
> 
> 
> As for origin :
> 
> According to traditional belief, early kabbalistic knowledge was transmitted orally by the Patriarchs, prophets, and sages (_hakhamim_ in Hebrew), eventually to be "interwoven" into Jewish religious writings and culture. According to this view, early kabbalah was, in around the 10th century BCE, an open knowledge practiced by over a million people in ancient Israel.[19] Foreign conquests drove the Jewish spiritual leadership of the time (the Sanhedrin) to hide the knowledge and make it secret, fearing that it might be misused if it fell into the wrong hands.[20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kabbalah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do read some background before posting misleading info. It did not start in the 13 centaury , there was actually no leading kabalistic scholar in Bagdad ( don't know where you pulled that one from )
> 
> 
> 
> *“Come, come, whoever you are. Wanderer, worshiper, lover of leaving. It doesn't matter. Ours is not a caravan of despair. come, even if you have broken your vows a thousand times. Come, yet again , come , come.”*
> 
> Jelaluddin Rumi
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~



There is evil magic within kabbalah bro. The details will be to graphic If I go in depth into it currently lets say another day for that. This thing started by a Jewish based in Baghdad but somehow the jews find a nice word for it by saying the Popularization instead and also found a nice way to put it by saying Kabbalah is to recieve but the question is by whom? It is Jewish mysticism and by saying it was from 10th century BC it means you are attributing this to Solomon's era which is a major fallacy. He was strictly a monotheist only worshipped Elohim ḥayyim without associations.. He was granted a divine power over animals, the wind and Jinn he was not a magician nor practice it ever..

There is even a verse in the quran clearing his name of this specific blame on his name which is completely in correct to use him as an excuse to do magic because it wants to justify magic by saying look one of our great prophets really did this so we can also do it but the truth is he never practiced that stuff he was given a divine power that is entirely different just like how Moses could spread the ocean or being as strong as 10-20 men which is one of the reasons why he killed that guy unintentionally when he punched him he died instantly due to the blow it was not from a regular mans strength..

The ancient israelites believed in Elohim alone and lived by the 10 commedments to a fault and forbade magic and mysticism.. They had different shariah (heavenly jurisdiction) suited for their timeline


----------



## sammuel

Titanium100 said:


> There is evil magic within kabbalah bro. The details will be to graphic If I go in depth into it currently lets say another day for that. This thing started by a Jewish based in Baghdad but somehow the jews find a nice word for it by saying the Popularization instead and also found a nice way to put it by saying Kabbalah is to recieve but the question is by whom? It is Jewish mysticism and by saying it was from 10th century BC it means you are attributing this to Solomon's era which is a major fallacy. He was strictly a monotheist only worshipped Elohim ḥayyim without associations.. He was granted a divine power over animals, the wind and Jinn he was not a magician nor practice it ever..
> 
> There is even a verse in the quran clearing his name of this specific blame on his name which is completely in correct to use him as an excuse to do magic because it wants to justify magic by saying look one of our great prophets really did this so we can also do it but the truth is he never practiced that stuff he was given a divine power that is entirely different just like how Moses could spread the ocean or being as strong as 10-20 men which is one of the reasons why he killed that guy unintentionally when he punched him he died instantly due to the blow it was not from a regular mans strength..
> 
> The ancient israelites believed in Elohim alone and lived by the 10 commedments to a fault and forbade magic and mysticism.. They had different shariah (heavenly jurisdiction) suited for their timeline



So much mixture of truth and false I would not know where to begin to correct you.

Lets start at the basic :

Kabballah is to receive but the question is by whom ? - everything receive from God the source of all things . The question is what you do with what you receive ? Is it to draw pleurae to yourself ( being egoistic ) ? or to give to others - God does not receive anything from others , he only gives.

The ambition of those who practice Kabballah is to come closer to God by copying this quality , receiving only in order to give to others , or as written in the bible :

*" love thy neighbor as you love yourself "*

True , some who practiced Kabballah have been said to be able to perform what we call today miracles , but that was a byproduct of their practice not the goal. Those who reached such level main concern and desire , was not to do cheap tricks , but to share their knowledge with others.

True there where some who practiced Kabballah who ended up straying from the right pass. Some died , some went insane , some became heretics. The explanation was that too much light was for some too much to handle.

This is why until not long ago , if you wanted to study Kabballah you had to be over 40 years old , have already studied all the other available scriptures and where married with children

That was to ensure that you had sound grounding before ascending to higher realms.

~


----------



## Titanium100

sammuel said:


> So much mixture of truth and false I would not know where to begin to correct you.
> 
> Lets start at the basic :
> 
> Kabballah is to receive but the question is by whom ? - everything receive from God the source of all things . The question is what you do with what you receive ? Is it to draw pleurae to yourself ( being egoistic ) ? or to give to others - God does not receive anything from others , he only gives.
> 
> The ambition of those who practice Kabballah is to come closer to God by copying this quality , receiving only in order to give to others , or as written in the bible :
> 
> *" love thy neighbor as you love yourself "*
> 
> True , some who practiced Kabballah have been said to be able to perform what we call today miracles , but that was a byproduct of their practice not the goal Those who reached such level main concern and desire , was not to do cheap tricks , but to share their knowledge with others.
> 
> True there where some who practiced Kabballah who ended up straying from the right pass. Some died , some went insane , some became heretics. The explanation was that too much light was for some too much to handle.
> 
> This is why until not long ago , if you wanted to study Kabballah you had to be over 40 years old , have already studied all the other available scriptures and where married with children
> 
> That was to ensure that you had sound grounding before ascending to higher realms.
> 
> ~



I gave you a detailed reply but deleted on second thought this is the iranian chill thread not the right place for it. The subject itself is to heavy material


----------



## SalarHaqq

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Just look at the "Hutzpah" of this filthy Zionist RAT who defends a country that likes to imprison children on a regular basis when not shooting unarmed men, women and children who they illegally occupy for fun coming here passing judgment on "human Rights" in Iran. You are the last people on the face of this earth fit to talk about Human Rights!!!



Have you noticed the huge contrast in their trolling behaviour depending on whether a liberal or a revolutionary is in charge in Iran? Since Ebrahim Raisi's democratic election, they are all over the place versus during the Rohani years.

This will be a major discouraging factor against voting for liberal candidates in future elections, because Iranian readers will take note that those who support their country's existential enemy on this forum clearly favor a liberal in power over a revolutionary. In fact zionists are nicely shooting themselves in the foot with this sort of trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Titanium100 said:


> I gave you a detailed reply but deleted on second thought this is the iranian chill thread not the right place for it. The subject itself is to heavy material



good call


if you wish you are welcome to open a separate thread about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

SalarHaqq said:


> Have you noticed the huge contrast in their trolling behaviour depending on whether a liberal or a revolutionary is in charge in Iran? Since Ebrahim Raisi's democratic election, they are all over the place versus during the Rohani years.
> 
> This will be a major discouraging factor against voting for liberal candidates in future elections, because Iranian readers will take note that those who support their country's existential enemy on this forum clearly favor a liberal in power over a revolutionary. In fact zionists are nicely shooting themselves in the foot with this sort of trolling.


 
This is a great sight. It really shows their desperation because they know what is coming and they realize they have to throw everything they have until something sticks. Luckily things are not going as they planned and they are confronted with one failure after another. They are floundering like a fish out of water!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Iran's Afghanistan policy. What is Iran's reaction to recent developments and future prospects in its eastern neighbor?






@Cthulhu, this might be of interest to you. It pretty much reflects the points I made before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Bazi vaghtā, nemidonam cherā inā ro komak mikonim. Mā mitonim ye kāri konim ke to hamoon otagh ke mikhoran boyad berinan.


----------



## ashool

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> 
> As i said before ,really did not want to have this debate on the Iranian chill thread , where as it's name , is where members come to chill.
> 
> But since some are unable to contain themselves , i am obliged to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember indeed that some of the first cases Nasrin Sotoudeh defended ,where juveniles about to be executed.
> 
> 
> *Prominent Iranian lawyer Sotoudeh meets children in jail*
> 
> Nasrin Sotoudeh, human rights lawyer who defended juvenile offenders and political activists, shown speaking to her children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video has emerged today of a prominent Iranian lawyer, Nasrin Sotoudeh, showing her meeting her two children in Tehran's notorious Evin prison for the first time in several months.
> 
> 
> Sotoudeh who defended several political activists arrested in the aftermath of Iran's 2009 disputed presidential elections and juvenile offenders joined her clients in jail in September 2010 when the authorities took offence to her high profile work as a lawyer. In Evin, she is spending time with some of the prisoners she defended in court.
> 
> She was initially sentenced to 11 years for a series of charges including "acting against the national security" and "propaganda against the regime" but had her prison term reduced to six year last September.
> 
> In the video which only shows few moments of the lawyer's recent meeting with her children, Sotoudeh is speaking through a partition to her son, Nima, while her daughter, Mehraveh, stands nearby sobbing quietly.
> 
> It's not clear what was exchanged between the two but despite all pressure, Sotoudeh appears to be showing a joyful face of a mother to her son.
> 
> Like Aung San Suu Kyi in Burma, Sotoudeh, 45, has become a symbol of resistance for not retreating from her human rights ideals despite claims of mistreatment in jail and restrictions on meeting her two young children and her husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prominent Iranian lawyer Sotoudeh meets children in jail - video
> 
> 
> Nasrin Sotoudeh, human rights lawyer who defended juvenile offenders and political activists, shown speaking to her children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In Her Own Words: Nasrin Sotoudeh talks about juvenile executions in Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~


thanks god all our enemy are stupid creature. nasrin person was some one like you we have other one proverb they ask of fox who is ur witness the fox says my tail is my witness .this traitor is one of ur side spy and we know how must behave with this shity insects ofcourse these insect have kid like themselves too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Aramagedon said:


> View attachment 758611
> 
> View attachment 758612
> 
> 
> View attachment 758614
> 
> View attachment 758615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel ex-top spy reveals operations against Iran - BBC News
> 
> 
> Newly retired Mossad boss tells how agents staged a daring raid on a nuclear warehouse in Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


It is not a good idea to reprint the enemy propaganda..I think it will be a good idea if you remove this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

aryobarzan said:


> It is not a good idea to reprint the enemy propaganda..I think it will be a good idea if you remove this post.


Chashm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411014872679202818
دختر بیست ساله هم سکته قلبی کرد
حالا با خودتون که طرف پرستو در کوووردستان بوده یا سرباز و کارگر ساده که سکته کرده​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411225997463203842

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cthulhu

تر زدن جدید

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411199249182859265

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*۴۰ درصد بازار لوازم خانگی به محصولات قاچاق اختصاص دارد*
سخنگوی انجمن تولید کنندگان لوازم خانگی با بیان اینکه در برخی محصولات، ۴۰ درصد بازار لوازم خانگی به کالای قاچاق اختصاص دارد، گفت: قاچاقچی‌ها اقلام مشمول ارز دولتی را از کشور خارج کرده و با پول آن، کالای قاچاق وارد کشور می‌کنند. تسعیر این نرخ قاچاق برای هر دلار معادل ۱۵ هزار تومان می‌شود.​





به گزارش خبرنگار اقتصادی خبرگزاری فارس، غزنوی سخنگوی انجمن تولید کنندگان لوازم خانگی اظهار داشت: اگر چه شرایط اقتصادی در برخی از شهر‌های مرزی طوری است که برخی از مردم به ناچار رو به کولبری می‌آورند، اما کولبر‌ها کمترین سهم را از این اتفاق می‌برند و عمده سود این کار به جیب وارد کنندگان اصلی می‌رود.
وی افزود: کولبر‌ها امروز تنها در یک مسیر فعالیت نمی‌کنند و مسیر آن‌ها دو سر شده است. برخی از کالاها در کشور ما از ارز دولتی بهره می‌برند پس کولبر‌ها این نوع محصولات را از داخل کشور خارج می‌کنند و از طرف دیگر با پول این اقلام لوازم خانگی وارد کشور می‌کنند. این باعث می‌شود ارز برای این افراد در حدود ۱۵ تا ۱۶ هزار تومان باشد و این روند صرفه اقتصادی این کار را بسیار بالا برده است.
وی افزود: کالا با ارز دولتی از کشور خارج شده و محصول با ارز آزاد وارد کشور می‌شود، از طرفی در واردات با این روش نه حقوق دولتی پرداخت می‌شود، نه مالیات و نه سایر حقوق دولتی و همین صرفه اقتصادی قاچاق را به طور چشمگیری افزایش می‌دهد. صرفه اقتصادی واردات از طریق قاچاق به قدری است که حتی اگر سازمان‌های مسئول از هر ۸ محموله یکی را متوقف کنند، باز هم قاچاق صرفه اقتصادی دارد.
غزنوی تشریح کرد: محصول تولید داخلی که مالیات بر عملکرد، ارزش افزوده و سایر هزینه‌ها را پرداخت می‌کند به سختی می‌تواند با کالایی که با ارز ۱۵ هزار تومانی وارد کشور شده است رقابت کند. امروز می‌توانید به راحتی هر برندی را که بخواهید در بازار پیدا کنید و هر برندی که بخواهید در کمتر از ۲۰ روز برای شما وارد می‌کنند.
سخنگوی انجمن تولید کنندگان لوازم خانگی گفت: لوازم خانگی سال ۲۰۲۰ در معتبر‌ترین سایت‌های دیجیتالی عرضه می‌شود، حتی بیمه دولتی ما آن رابیمه می‌کند، شرکت پست آن را ارسال می‌کند و بانک مرکزی برای این فروشگاه‌ها دستگاه کارتخوانارائه می‌کنند. در بسیاری از کشور‌ها به جای کالا پول را رصد می‌کنند. یک سمت فروش کالا‌های قاچاق انتقال پول است و به راحتی می‌توان آن را از سمت پول رصد کرد. قاچاق لوازم خانگی کاملا رهاست و هیچ سازمانی توجهی به آن نمی‌کند. با این برخورد هیچ چیز در وضعیت قاچاق لوازم خانگی تغییر نخواهد کرد. امروز همه شرایط اقتصادی و اجتماعی فراهم است در حالی که هنوز تولید کننده‌ها تحت فشار قرار می‌گیرند.
وی توضیح داد: تا حدود ۲ ماه پیش ۸۰ درصد بازار دست تولید کنندگان داخلی بود، اما امروز قاچاق خیلی بیشتر شده است. در مورد برخی از کالا‌ها مثل تلویزیون حجم قاچاق بسیار زیاد است و گاهی تا ۴۰ درصد بازار در اختیار محصولات قاچاق قرار دارد، اما در لباسشویی و یخچال این میزان کمتر است.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

وقتی حرف از تر زدن میشه من یاد این میفتم
دویست و پنجاه میلیون دلار
هزینه پروژه صندوق دار کردن پژو دویست شش

یعنی یک نفر به این بی پدر ها نگفت پدر سگ ها چجور حساب کردین​








هزینه طراحی پژو 206 صندوقدار ، 250 میلیون دلار ناقابل!


مدتی است که برخورد با تخلفات خودروسازان، به سوژه خ



www.khodrobank.com




!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Cthulhu said:


> تر زدن جدید
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411199249182859265


Maybe security minimized something that could have been much worse?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

WudangMaster said:


> Maybe security minimized something that could have been much worse?



Looks like another fire. The concentration appears to be probably at some type of specific machine or equipment maybe a bottleneck type. The intention wasn’t to blow up the building or most of it.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411255465846218761

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

حاجی‌زاده: با رئیسی دولت اسلامی تشکیل می‌دهیم


امیرعلی حاجی‌زاده فرمانده نیروی هوا فضای سپاه پاسداران با استقبال از ریاست جمهوری ابراهیم رئیسی گفت که با استقرار دولت جدید برای نخستین بار می‌توان یک دولت اسلامی تشکیل داد. حاجی زاده در یک سخنرانی به مناسب یادبود ابراهیم رشید یکی از کشته‌شدگان ایرانی در جنگ سوریه گفت امیدواریم نیروهای خدوم و...




www.independentpersian.com





Another day another phrase for opposition supports to pore over.


Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411255465846218761



Internal fire? The original burn marks look pretty small

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411219510607155201


----------



## Shawnee

Iranitaakharin said:


> حاجی‌زاده: با رئیسی دولت اسلامی تشکیل می‌دهیم
> 
> 
> امیرعلی حاجی‌زاده فرمانده نیروی هوا فضای سپاه پاسداران با استقبال از ریاست جمهوری ابراهیم رئیسی گفت که با استقرار دولت جدید برای نخستین بار می‌توان یک دولت اسلامی تشکیل داد. حاجی زاده در یک سخنرانی به مناسب یادبود ابراهیم رشید یکی از کشته‌شدگان ایرانی در جنگ سوریه گفت امیدواریم نیروهای خدوم و...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independentpersian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day another phrase for opposition supports to pore over.
> 
> 
> Internal fire? The original burn marks look pretty small
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411219510607155201



Probably quadcopter hit the roof and left burn marks. You can’t really hurt a building with quadcopter

Important question:
Who gave him the other images without permission for publishing.

The naive concept of an amateur Twitter account with no biased connection

I had a discussion with @TheImmortal that you may not be in time to capture pictures with commercial imagery and here is the real example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> I had a discussion with @TheImmortal that you may not be in time to capture pictures with commercial imagery and here is the real example.



Yes, it depends on how much money you want to spend for real time imaging vs 6+ hours delay.

These photos aren’t cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Yes, it depends on how much money you want to spend for real time imaging vs 6+ hours delay.
> 
> These photos aren’t cheap.



It is beyond money.


Iranian connection to Gaza war will have consequences.
The same for nuclear activities in Iran.

Well anyway. Let’s switch topic:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411378086600392704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411334636538675202

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411347099510321153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411410970531053572
Hot day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iskander

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411389284813320194


----------



## Stryker1982

Iskander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411389284813320194



It doesn't appear to be an explosion, I don't see evidence of ground disturbance outside the building other than the black surface within the perimeter of the building.

My guess.....incendiary quadcopter (or VTOL device) ignited a fire either with a incendiary grenade or another substance, but half the building was saved with this approach.







We've been bombing US bases with small drones 5 times in the last few months, they are working fast on developing systems to counter them, Iran should either do the same or take this stuff underground because they will continue these low-key attacks especially during nuclear negotiations, and they are all in on it. *Note*, how these attacks have only started when negotiations restarted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> It is beyond money.
> 
> 
> Iranian connection to Gaza war will have consequences.
> The same for nuclear activities in Iran.
> 
> Well anyway. Let’s switch topic:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411378086600392704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411334636538675202
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411347099510321153
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411410970531053572
> Hot day




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411470284964741121


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411470284964741121



I don’t think the sale was real.

Even if the sale was real, the incident shows the next buyer the risk it has to manage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> I don’t think the sale was real.
> 
> Even if the sale was real, the incident shows the next buyer the risk it has to manage.



I don't quite believe him because in a previous tweet, he said it was "confirmed" to be Israeli ship. Either way, what's confirmed is that this ship was hit in some form in the Indian ocean.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411366449680105475

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> I don't quite believe him because in a previous tweet, he said it was "confirmed" to be Israeli ship. Either way, what's confirmed is that this ship was hit in some form in the Indian ocean.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411366449680105475



This is their way of downplaying the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

When I look at this deeper, their way of downplaying is more dangerous.

The next Israeli ship seller has little wiggle room in the bargain. Who will risk to buy his ship?

*Those dumb IRGC guys don’t get updated data. They may hit my ship. I want another 10% off.

Same goes when hiring staff for the ship or getting insurance.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Shawnee said:


> Probably quadcopter hit the roof and left burn marks. You can’t really hurt a building with quadcopter
> 
> Important question:
> Who gave him the other images without permission for publishing.
> 
> The naive concept of an amateur Twitter account with no biased connection
> 
> I had a discussion with @TheImmortal that you may not be in time to capture pictures with commercial imagery and here is the real example.



It was likely an indirect delivery, someone paid Sentinel hub for the image, and had them "gift" it. This is the same account who posted the "analysis" that was disproven by a tv show a whole ago too.


Shawnee said:


> When I look at this deeper, their way of downplaying is more dangerous.
> 
> The next Israeli ship seller has little wiggle room in the bargain. Who will risk to buy his ship?
> 
> *Those dumb IRGC guys don’t get updated data. They may hit my ship. I want another 10% off.
> 
> Same goes when hiring staff for the ship or getting insurance.*



I think this is pretty much what the purpose of this operation was, to send a message. The intended recipient clearly wasn't Jason Brodsky though since that went over his head.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran is seeking a latent ability to go nuclear at a specific time of it’s choosing.

Baring a major conflict, this time is not anytime soon likely 10+ years away (maybe decades) when Iran is rehabilitated in the eyes of the world and economically sound. It will be taken by next Supreme Leader to preserve the standing of current SL in regards to nuclear weapons. I believe Raisi is pro nuclear weapons tho I don’t have any proof.

Thus Iran will wait for a foreign conflict where the world is distracted (US vs China skirmish, EU vs Russia, etc) where it can quickly go nuclear and the world is too busy to respond. The Shah did a similar tactic when it took over the islands in PG before UAE independence was declared.

Thus right now Israel is pushing this timeline down the road and Iran so far is accepting. Also Israel is trying to pressure Iran into the nuclear deal regardless of how much they pubiclaly say they hate the deal. They are trying to undermine Iranian leverage in negotiations to get a more favorable deal for themselves (Israelis).

Iran’s program is beyond sabotage stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Thus right now Israel is pushing this timeline down the road and Iran so far is accepting. Also Israel is trying to pressure Iran into the nuclear deal regardless of how much they pubiclaly say they hate the deal. They are trying to undermine Iranian leverage in negotiations to get a more favorable deal for themselves (Israelis).


I enjoyed your analysis, Israel has been a good scapegoat, like good cop (Europe), bad cop (Israel). One should also add that many European countries are also behind and/or "in the know" of these sabotage attempts and support them to improve their position in negotiations, no matter how much they pretend they condemn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

@Iranitaakharin

Nice arguments for each side:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411349316074098689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411350443603730434

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> @Iranitaakharin
> 
> Nice arguments for each side:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411349316074098689
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411350443603730434



Underneath the foundations of a building is different from the roof of a building.

At the end of the day it is very difficult to stop these types of attacks without special radar and anti drone team of GPS scrambler/jammer in the area.

Even in Iran someone can by an off the shelf drone and with some aid and expertise devise a explosive device to attach to it.

ISIS was able to do this routinely In Syria and had success at attacking Russian airbases in Syria.


----------



## Draco.IMF

Shawnee said:


> It is beyond money.
> 
> 
> Iranian connection to Gaza war will have consequences.
> The same for nuclear activities in Iran.



and vice versa!
If Iran gets hit, the scum also gets hit!

Do you think they can create chaos and assasinate people without consequences?
The leader already said the time of hitting and running away is over, its Tit for Tat.


TheImmortal said:


> Underneath the foundations of a building is different from the roof of a building.
> 
> At the end of the day it is very difficult to stop these types of attacks without special radar and anti drone team of GPS scrambler/jammer in the area.
> 
> Even in Iran someone can by an off the shelf drone and with some aid and expertise devise a explosive device to attach to it.
> 
> ISIS was able to do this routinely In Syria and had success at attacking Russian airbases in Syria.



Sensitive acitivites should be relocated underground

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> Sensitive acitivites should be relocated underground



You can only put so many facilities underground plus the workers needed not everyone wants to live in the middle of nowhere.

They are attacking Iran’s ability to produce centrifuges and due to Iran’s cooperation with UN. CIA/MI6/Mossad know every centrifuge production facility in Iran since Iran had to disclose them.


----------



## Draco.IMF

TheImmortal said:


> CIA/MI6/Mossad know every centrifuge production facility in Iran since Iran had to disclose them.



I very much doubt this.

We know IRGC has a seperate space program and Im sure there are many centrifuge facilitys they dont know about.

Besides, they cant stop Iran going nuclear anymore, Iran long ago crossed this line

This are shadow wars, wars of attrition

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> You can only put so many facilities underground plus the workers needed not everyone wants to live in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> They are attacking Iran’s ability to produce centrifuges and due to Iran’s cooperation with UN. CIA/MI6/Mossad know every centrifuge production facility in Iran since Iran had to disclose them.



A simple roof is a protection against most quadcopters.
The fire marks will stay for propaganda use and OSINT imagery plays.


----------



## SalarHaqq

@waz: Sir, I had been ignoring this person's posts for five weeks (ever since his last ban): I neither quoted nor mentioned him during that entire period. Only when he tagged me in a post while abusively attributing some imaginary country of residence to me, in addition to insulting Stryker1982's mother, did I start responding to him.

Other than that, all I did was to report his endless violations to the mods.

I shall now once again refrain from mentioning or quoting him, as per your request.

That said, I do hope that the completely one-sided abuse I and others have been subjected to by this person for the past couple of days is not going to be left unsanctioned.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

@waz 

This guy is lying, and he will not refuse to talk about me. He mentions me on weekly basis here. He attacks me for giving credit to Hamas, solely, rightfully so, for the Jerusalem uprising. This guy has a burning jealousy towards Hamas and discredits them for their own Jihad against Israel. And he quotes me all the time to downplay Hamas's Jihad and efforts, which is its own, and wants to create fake reality where it is Iran and Iran led militias instead who did the rocket fire from Gaza and Jerusalem uprising. This is delusional propaganda. If he will keep quoting and trying to discredit Holy Hamas, I will refute his propaganda. He must not let his burning jealousy take precedence over logic and rationality.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## waz

SalarHaqq said:


> @waz: Sir, I had been ignoring this person's posts for six weeks (ever since his last ban): I neither quoted nor mentioned him during that entire period. Only when he cited me in a post while abusively attributing me some imaginary country of residence, in addition to insulting Stryker1982's mother, did I start responding to him.
> 
> Other than that, all I did was to report his endless violations to the mods.
> 
> I shall now once again refrain from mentioning or quoting him, as per your request.
> 
> That said, I do hope that the one-sided abuse I and others have been subjected to by this person for the past couple of days are not going to go unsanctioned.
> 
> Regards.



Ignore each other. That's it. Let's start the clock.


----------



## SalarHaqq

@waz : Am I allowed to respond to this? It contains several falsehoods.


----------



## waz

Falcon29 said:


> @waz
> 
> This guy is lying, and he will not refuse to talk about me. He mentions me on weekly basis here. He attacks me for giving credit to Hamas, solely, rightfully so, for the Jerusalem uprising. This guy has a burning jealousy towards Hamas and discredits them for their own Jihad against Israel. And he quotes me all the time to downplay Hamas's Jihad and efforts, which is its own, and wants to create fake reality where it is Iran and Iran led militias instead who did the rocket fire from Gaza and Jerusalem uprising. This is delusional propaganda. If he will keep quoting and trying to discredit Holy Hamas, I will refute his propaganda. He must not let his burning jealousy take precedence over logic and rationality.



You can defend Hamas without quoting him. Just ignore him.


SalarHaqq said:


> @waz : Am I allowed to respond to this? It contains several falsehoods.



Nope.
Can we also leave this chill thread.


----------



## Falcon29

waz said:


> You can defend Hamas without quoting him. Just ignore him.



I do, but he keeps quoting me when I do, and tries to give credit of their efforts to the usual suspects. This is only reason I end up in debates with this guy. He won't stop trying to discredit Hamas, even though I don't initiate conversations with him. He derailed the whole Jerusalem conflict, which was about Palestine, Shiekh Jarrah, and Gaza, and spammed thread with posts about Khameni and Iran, and zero posts of what Hamas was doing. I respectfully requested he keep thread on topic, and focus on actual conflict, and they began hurling abuses and insults and trashed the thread. If he is gonna come to Jerusalem conflict thread and keep discrediting Hamas for their actions and efforts, which they and no one else are responsible for, I will refute his propaganda. He must not use Jerusalem conflict thread and blood of Palestinians to narattive build for Iranian regime. I will report his posts and tag you if it happens again as Gaza/Jerusalem are heating up once again.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## waz

Falcon29 said:


> I do, but he keeps quoting me when I do, and tries to give credit of their efforts to the usual suspects. This is only reason I end up in debates with this guy. He won't stop trying to discredit Hamas, even though I don't initiate conversations with him. He derailed the whole Jerusalem conflict, which was about Palestine, Shiekh Jarrah, and Gaza, and spammed thread with posts about Khameni and Iran, and zero posts of what Hamas was doing. I respectfully requested he keep thread on topic, and focus on actual conflict, and they began hurling abuses and insults and trashed the thread. If he is gonna come to Jerusalem conflict thread and keep discrediting Hamas for their actions and efforts, which they and no one else are responsible for, I will refute his propaganda. He must not use Jerusalem conflict thread and blood of Palestinians to narattive build for Iranian regime. I will report his posts and tag you if it happens again as Gaza/Jerusalem are heating up once again.



If he quotes you again he will be banned. But please do not quote him or tag him or respond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

So can i confirm something here related to that Falcon guy:

Did he destroy the initial and main Gazar war 2021 thread with his sectarian Iran-hating posts and views AND also destroy the "Gaza becomes a testbed for Iran"thread using same sectarian, Iran-HATING angles and comments?
I cant believe the mods did nothing abt the attacks against @SalarHaqq.

PDF used to have a clear policy against sectarian attacks and things of that nature, but when it comes time to apply it, things get inconsistent. smh!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

I left this forum.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

925boy said:


> So can i confirm something here related to that Falcon guy:
> 
> Did he destroy the initial and main Gazar war 2021 thread with his sectarian Iran-hating posts and views AND also destroy the "Gaza becomes a testbed for Iran"thread using same sectarian, Iran-HATING angles and comments?
> I cant believe the mods did nothing abt the attacks against @SalarHaqq.
> 
> PDF used to have a clear policy against sectarian attacks and things of that nature, but when it comes time to apply it, things get inconsistent. smh!



I disagree with you.

Everyone who answered to this troll
Everyone who fed this troll

Is responsible for destroying this forum.

I dont hate trolls, its theyr nature what they do, Im indifferent to them

What I hate most, what keeps my blood boiling are idiots who feed them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Draco.IMF said:


> I disagree with you.
> 
> Everyone who answered to this troll
> Everyone who fed this troll
> 
> Is responsible for destroying this forum.
> 
> I dont hate trolls, its theyr nature what they do, Im indifferent to them
> 
> What I hate most, what keeps my blood boiling are idiots who feed them.


I noticed the name and see that it is on my ignore list, no doubt from something stupid I saw it posted a long time ago and promptly activated the ignore feature and problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

You can’t beat lifeless people in a forum because they have ample time and you have a real life.

There are people who are lifeless, jobless, girlless, sexless and ALL they have is time to type BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

So theirs been a gas line rupture or a tanker on fire in the Caspian Sea belonging to Azerbaijan

Not sure what’s going on there yet, but Iran had a military exercise their just yesterday. A bit curious one should say

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> So theirs been a gas line rupture or a tanker on fire in the Caspian Sea belonging to Azerbaijan
> 
> Not sure what’s going on there yet, but Iran had a military exercise their just yesterday. A bit curious one should say



Azerbaijan officials:
It was volcano eruption. Then it may happen over and over again.


----------



## Titanium100

Draco.IMF said:


> I disagree with you.
> 
> Everyone who answered to this troll
> Everyone who fed this troll
> 
> Is responsible for destroying this forum.
> 
> I dont hate trolls, its theyr nature what they do, Im indifferent to them
> 
> What I hate most, what keeps my blood boiling are idiots who feed them.



These folks are active on this section of the forum.. I mean why even over post on a freaking ISIS thread calling for revolt against Hamas how is that even intellectually relevant. Is ISIS not the same group that is fighting AQ, Taliban, HTS and everyone under the sun.. Why wouldn't they also not wanna add Hamas on the buffet and than some Iranians start to act as if they are shocked and I am like dude where have you been and how is this even a relevant topic.. You keeping posting in intellectually garbage posts..

Even now claiming mud-volcanoes and what not. If you see people so excited to post on an intellectually bankrupt like that ISIS one they are garbage and unfortunately you are inhabitants of this thread swimming in the sewage thats what it is in truth going into that thread in masses... To drink the waters of the sewage... Don't feed the trolls as this brother here said


----------



## SalarHaqq

Titanium100 said:


> These folks are active on this section of the forum.. I mean why even over post on a freaking ISIS thread calling for revolt against Hamas how is that even intellectually relevant.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Don't feed the trolls as this brother here said



So you're implying I am a troll? I really don't think you want me to pull out some of the funny topics you've started in the past (especially on the war in Yemen), or some of the comments you've made against Iran, which are so utterly comical that hardly anyone took them seriously (such as that PGCC monarchies could invade Iran in a matter of days).

Something tells me you wouldn't have been too happy if users heeded your above cited advise and boycotted those contributions of yours though.



> Is ISIS not the same group that is fighting AQ, Taliban, HTS and everyone under the sun..



...except for the zionist entity. Hence why it's relevant.

Another key aspect you missed is timing: why are they calling for an "uprising" against Hamas at this particular point in time, read shortly after the latest war on Gaza, when Palestinian Resistance leaders have been vocal in their expression of gratitude towards Iran?

Nobody's "shocked", we're simply connecting the dots and drawing the necessary conclusions with regards to who is behind this terrorist grouplet, what their aims are, and trying to open the eyes of those who might have missed it.

"I"SIS may seem irrelevant and not worthy of a mention to you, but this is far from being the case, at least insofar as "I"SIS is telling us a lot about the strategies of those who are pulling their strings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

SalarHaqq said:


> So you're implying I am a troll? I really don't think you want me to dig up some of the funny topics you've opened in the past (especially on the war in Yemen), or some of the comments you've made against Iran, which are so comical that hardly anyone took them seriously (such as that PGCC monarchies could invade Iran in a matter of days).
> 
> 
> 
> ...except the zionist entity. Hence why it's relevant.
> 
> Another key aspect you missed is timing: why are they calling for an "uprising" against Hamas at this particular point in time, read shortly after the latest war on Gaza, when Palestinian Resistance leaders have been vocal in their expression of gratitude towards Iran?
> 
> Nobody's "shocked", we're simply connecting the dots and drawing the necessary conclusions with regards to who is behind this terrorist grouplet, what their aims are, and trying to open the eyes of those who might have missed it.
> 
> "I"SIS may seem irrelevant and not worthy of a mention to you, but to clear-sighted analysts, this is far from being the case, at least insofar as "I"SIS is telling us a lot about the strategies of those who are pulling their strings.



I am not anticipating a long drawn out debat here no reason in digging in each others past here and I have made questionable posts myself nobody is an angle here but What strategic analysis is there to be done if ISIS itself has no strategy behind what they do.. They acted without any thoughts whatsoever.. Example they were slaughtering irrelevant civilians like Japanese workers or Indians etc etc inviting only the whole world to come and fight them.. They wanna fight anyone that is under the sun if you didn't understand this message to begin with you won't likely ever get it.. ISIS just wants to fight they are anti-no war and whoever wants to give them a fight is there friend. Why are they fighting Taliban for years have you ever thought about this before? or why they fought HTS etc etc.. This is nothing new... To say why now they are only against me yada yada is just intellectually bankrupt.. The question is why wouldn't they wanna add Hamas to their buffet while Iran has always been on the buffet along with everyone else why not Hamas? For ISIS whoever is not with them is against them it doesn't matter who it is.. You either with me or face my knife.. There is no inbetween and by the way believe me there is no stragtegy wahtsoever... So trying to make reason for them is intellectually bankrupt and even saying the US is supporting them is even more intellectually bankrupt doesn't make sense Raqqa did happen it was US-ISIS conflict and across all of Africa plus ISIS killed more Americans than Iran ever will. To think they are friendly or together is intellectually bankrupt I have seen it uttered again and again here but I just ignore it totally because these people lack IQ cells and not worth to explain it to them that this is not real.... Honestly speaking to them it is like talking to these ''Flat earth conspiracy theorists''

They are intellectually bankrupt on an unfortunate scale where they are unapproachable


----------



## SalarHaqq

Draco.IMF said:


> I disagree with you.
> 
> Everyone who answered to this troll
> Everyone who fed this troll
> 
> Is responsible for destroying this forum.
> 
> I dont hate trolls, its theyr nature what they do, Im indifferent to them
> 
> What I hate most, what keeps my blood boiling are idiots who feed them.



Let me make a couple of general, not case-specific remarks: there are trolls, who are akin to pranksters and derive pleasure from childish types of provocations, and then there are people who actually believe in everything they post.

Also, different users have different types of interests. Some are here only for the latest news on Iranian weapons systems, others like to debate and drive back Iran's enemies.

If certain regimes thought this website is irrelevant, they wouldn't dispatch what appears to be trained psy-ops elements here. I believe you know who they might be (they practically never post in this section and sport twice the same flag). There's nothing wrong with countering the efforts of the latter category in my opinion. Personally, I'm quite satisfied with my overall contribution - sorry if by putting in their place a number of anti-Iran users, I made you upset. But rest assured it was not without effect, ie had I refrained from doing so, they would have had an even greater impact on readers' minds.

However concerning your general outlook on this topic, I would concur that pure trolls or users with little relevance aren't worth interacting with. Indeed one must choose carefully who to address and how.


__________




Titanium100 said:


> I am not anticipating a long drawn out debat here no reason in digging in each others past here and I have made questionable posts myself nobody is an angle here but What strategy analysis is there to be done if ISIS itself has no stragetgy behind what they do.. They acted without any thoughts whatsoever.. Example they were slaughtering irrelevant civilians like Japanese workers or Indians etc etc inviting only the whole world to come and fight them.. They wanna fight anyone that is under the sun if you didn't understand this message to begin with you won't likely ever get it.. ISIS just wants to fight they are anti-no war and whoever wants to give them a fight is there friend. Why are they fighting Taliban for years have you ever thought about this before? or why they fought HTS etc etc.. This is nothing new... To say why now they are only against me yada yada is just intellectually bankrupt.. The question is why wouldn't they wanna add Hamas to their buffet while Iran has always been on the buffet along with everyone else why not Hamas? For ISIS whoever is not with them is against them it doesn't matter who it is.. You either with me or face my knife.. There is no inbetween and by the way believe me there is stragtegy wahtsoever... So trying to make reason for them is intellectually bankrupt and even saying the US is supporting them is even more intellectually bankrupt doesn't make sense Raqqa did happen it was US-ISIS conflict and across all of Africa plus ISIS killed more Americans than Iran ever will. To think they are friendly or together is intellectually bankrupt I have seen it uttered again and again here but I just ignore it totally because these people lack IQ cells and not worth to explain it to them that this is not real.... Honestly speaking to them it is like talking to these ''Flat earth conspiracy theorists''
> 
> They are intellectually bankrupt on an unfortunate scale where they are unapproachable



Fantastic, if you wish to believe "I"SIS has nothing to do with the zio-American empire then so be it. And we will continue taking into account the various facts and circumstances which tend to suggest otherwise.

By the way, he will correct me if I'm wrong but from what I can remember I doubt the user you quoted adheres to the hypothesis that "I"SIS popped out of thin air and has no covert state sponsors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

waz said:


> If he quotes you again he will be banned. But please *do not quote him* or tag him *or respond*.



Sir, not only was I *quoted*, I was also *insulted* as an "atheist fascist", *implying I'm not a Muslim*.

See:









Suspected death of an Israeli army general who participated in terrorizing gen. Soleimani


Swines being hunted down one after an other. I shall wait on suspecious death of Trump, Kushner and Pompeo. Come on guys, we are in a hurry. Hey, you forgot Nodi and baconyahu.



defence.pk





Users of this section are witnessing it as well.

Let the rule you set be put into effect please.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aramagedon

سالار ببین من انگلیسیم خوب نیست تو انگلیسیت خوبه. واز سگ هیچکس نیست و یه صهیونیست هست

برو اینجا ترید بزن و پستایی که اون حرومی میده اسکرینشات بگیر و بهمراه لینک پستشون کن و همه ی مدیرا رو به غیر از واز و مدیرای رنگ نارنجی تگ کن



https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/general-headquarters.170/





Forum Rules







__





Staff members






defence.pk






پستای شیعه سنی و توهین ممنوع هست و مدیرا اگه ببین بلافاصله بنش میکنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Aramagedon said:


> سالار ببین من انگلیسیم خوب نیست تو انگلیسیت خوبه. واز سگ هیچکس نیست و یه صهیونیست هست
> 
> برو اینجا ترید بزن و پستایی که اون حرومی میده اسکرینشات بگیر و بهمراه لینک پستشون کن و همه ی مدیرا رو به غیر از واز و مدیرای رنگ نارنجی تگ کن
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/forums/general-headquarters.170/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum Rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staff members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پستای شیعه سنی و توهین ممنوع هست و مدیرا اگه ببین بلافاصله بنش میکنن



Damet garm dādāsh, mersi az pishnāhādet. Ettefāghan hamin kār ro ham anjam dāde budam. "Thread" ro diruz pariruz zadam, faghat munde "tageshun" konam. Jālebe, dus dāram bebinam vākonesh chi khāhad bud indafe'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon

SalarHaqq said:


> Damet garm dādāsh, mersi az pishnāhādet. Ettefāghan hamin kar ro ham anjam dāde budam. "Thread" ro diruz pariruz zadam, faghat munde "tageshun" konam. Jālebe, dus dāram bebinam vākoneshesh chi khāhad bud indafe'.


اره داداش بقیه مدیرا رو مخصوصا وبمستر و تگ کن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

Any new unveiling these days...?


----------



## Shawnee

The 2014-built boxship was sold earlier this year to JP Morgan and chartered to Maersk by London-based Zodiac Maritime belonging to Israeli tycoon Eyal Ofer.

صاحب جی پی مورگان بچه های راکفلر اند

یعنی تمام این بازی برای اینکه بگن یه یهودی امریکایی رو زدین نه یه یهودی اسراییلی
چه افتخاری​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411304594257371138
اتفاقا ما هم چن تا از این معلم ها داشتیم
عین همین جمله رو سر کلاس گفتن
تاریخ و مدنی رو همین معلم ها به من و شما یاد دادن

جای فعلی معلم هم معلومه
یه مرد پنجاه شصت ساله و حرفاش اینهاست

ما واکسن ساز نبودیم چرا واکسن وارد نکردیم

باید با تعامل با دنیا ابزار سرمایه گذاری در ایران رو فراهم کرد

ما نمی توانیم
ما نتونستیم
ما نمیتونیم
نمیتونیم
نمیتونیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411304594257371138
> اتفاقا ما هم چن تا از این معلم ها داشتیم
> تاریخ و مدنی رو همین معلم ها به من و شما یاد دادن
> 
> جای فعلی معلم هم معلومه
> یه مرد پنجاه ساله که فقیر تر شده و حرفاش اینهاست
> 
> ما واکسن ساز نبودیم چرا واکسن وارد نکردیم
> 
> باید با تعامل با دنیا ابزار سرمایه گذاری در ایران رو فراهم کرد
> 
> ما نمی توانیم
> ما نتونستیم
> ما نمیتونیم
> نمیتونیم
> نمیتونیم​








Alleged to be a picture from the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Aramagedon said:


> اره داداش بقیه مدیرا رو مخصوصا وبمستر و تگ کن



Dahtāshuno sedā zadam. Mofassal tozih dādam che khabar bude injā. Tā bebinimo ta'rif konim.

Un modiri ke avval azash nām bordi, ke vase mā khatto neshun ta'in karde bud ke kollan gheybesh zad. Ghāyem shode engār.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*US military shifts Army basing from Qatar to Jordan in move that could provide leverage against Iran*









US military shifts Army basing from Qatar to Jordan in move that could provide leverage against Iran


Military leaders shuttered U.S. Army Camp As Sayliyah-Main last month, along with Camp As Sayliyah-South, and an ammunition supply point named Falcon, an Army statement last week said.




www.stripes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

FJ abducted!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412107885505548291

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iskander

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412175594142502916

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412116493429583872


----------



## Stryker1982

Iskander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412175594142502916
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412116493429583872



If I had a gun with 2 bullets in a room with Rouhani and Rajavi. I'd shoot Rouhani twice.

What bothers me is the lack of solution/problem solving and lack of proactivity to what was a easily foreseeable problem. Energy consumption will only increase in Iran as the years goes by and population grows especially as it continues to get hotter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> If I had a gun with 2 bullets in a room with Rouhani and Rajavi. I'd shoot Rouhani twice.
> 
> What bothers me is the lack of solution/problem solving and lack of proactivity to what was a easily foreseeable problem. Energy consumption will only increase in Iran as the years goes by and population grows especially as it continues to get hotter.



It feels good to see the world without Rouhani.
A few more weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

wonder what you people say after the end of raeisi term ?
just recall what you said about Ahmadinejad and what you said several year later.


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> wonder what you people say after the end of raeisi term ?


Depends, more of the same or more failures. I only look at action and the last many years have had several infrastructure failures.


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> wonder what you people say after the end of raeisi term ?
> just recall what you said about Ahmadinejad and what you said several year later.



For the first time in many years, Khamenei and the president are in the same league. They work together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Israel used swarm of drones to attack Hamas terrorists: report


Israel reportedly used a swarm of drones to locate and attack Hamas targets during the 11 day conflict that broke out in May.




www.yahoo.com





Will give Iran a chance to learn and improve its own swarm tech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

در جشن ملی چهار جولای صد و پنجاه نفر در اثر شلیک کشته شدند
چند تا هم طی ترقه بازی کشته شدند من جمله یک ورزشکار

اگر این در ایران بود جوک تاریخ میشدیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__





The Navy Finally Pulls the Plug on the Railgun






www.military.com


----------



## sha ah

I'm guessing that you're talking about the building that collapsed in Florida ? Yes it's very unfortunate that 100+ people are now missing after the demolition.

Of course whenever it comes to Iran outside powers that are hostile to Iran like to put a magnifying glass right on top of any issue whatsoever while constantly pointing the finger. However when it comes to their own outstanding issues they are simply content to quickly deflate and brush them off under the rug as quickly as possible.

Just look at the Covid-19 disaster in India recently, the worst human catastrophe of an entire generation and the 200 then 700+ bodies of murdered and missing indigenous children at various former residential schools in Canada.

I'm not sure whether it's because of global warming or what it is precisely but there are hurricanes headed towards Florida, mud slides annihilating buildings in Japan, entire villages and settlements burned down in western Canada wildfires and I'm reading about severe droughts upcoming globally.

Also wtf is happening in Afghanistan ? Are the Afghans really going to give up the entire country without putting up a any meaningful resistance ? Because if they're not willing to fend off attacks from a bunch of stone age bandits then they don't deserve to have a country at all imo.

Recently in Afghanistan over 100 districts have been lost to the Taliban while hundreds of Afghan soldiers have fled into Tajikistan. One thing is for sure there is a huge power vacuum right now in the country, The Americans are partly responsible here since they're pulling out a rather sizable force quite abruptly as opposed to a gradual pullout of assets in a step by step process.

interestingly enough..









Several Afghan officials tell Iran's Esmail Qaani - Qasem Solimani's replacement - was recently in Afghanistan, discussing next steps, making alliances as US troops leave/Taliban advances Herat, Herat - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afg


Several Afghan officials tell Iran's Esmail Qaani - Qasem Solimani's replacement - was recently in Afghanistan, discussing next steps, making alliances as US troops leave/Taliban advances. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





Also lately it seems that some forces seem to be rallying together and mounting meaningful resistance against the Taliban. Whether it's a random group of formerly marginalized militants or feminist militants even. Honestly anything is better for the Afghan people instead of going back to the Taliban stone ages again.

I guess only time will tell.








Shawnee said:


> در جشن ملی چهار جولای صد و پنجاه نفر در اثر شلیک کشته شدند
> چند تا هم طی ترقه بازی کشته شدند من جمله یک ورزشکار
> 
> اگر این در ایران بود جوک تاریخ میشدیم​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> For the first time in many years, Khamenei and the president are in the same league. They work together.


didn't Mr. Khamenei once said Mr. Ahmadinejad is the candidate most like minded as me ?


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> *US military shifts Army basing from Qatar to Jordan in move that could provide leverage against Iran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US military shifts Army basing from Qatar to Jordan in move that could provide leverage against Iran
> 
> 
> Military leaders shuttered U.S. Army Camp As Sayliyah-Main last month, along with Camp As Sayliyah-South, and an ammunition supply point named Falcon, an Army statement last week said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stripes.com


They are there to protect Israel or possibly preparing for an offensive. The good thing is that now they are under range of missiles of resistance forces in Iraq and Syria.


Hack-Hook said:


> didn't Mr. Khamenei once said Mr. Ahmadinejad is the candidate most like minded as me ?


Not sure that you did the translation exactly to his words but what i remember is that he said نزدیک است. It doesn't mean that his words made Ahmadi immune to any wrongdoings. We are responsible for what we do and non of us is innocent unless we keep it. We can do blunders any moment.


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> didn't Mr. Khamenei once said Mr. Ahmadinejad is the candidate most like minded as me ?



دوازده سال پیش بود و
اشتباه فکر کرد



sha ah said:


> I'm guessing that you're talking about the building that collapsed in Florida ? Yes it's very unfortunate that 100+ people are now missing after the demolition.
> 
> Of course whenever it comes to Iran outside powers that are hostile to Iran like to put a magnifying glass right on top of any issue whatsoever while constantly pointing the finger. However when it comes to their own outstanding issues they are simply content to quickly deflate and brush them off under the rug as quickly as possible.
> 
> Just look at the Covid-19 disaster in India recently, the worst human catastrophe of an entire generation and the 200 then 700+ bodies of murdered and missing indigenous children at various former residential schools in Canada.
> 
> I'm not sure whether it's because of global warming or what it is precisely but there are hurricanes headed towards Florida, mud slides annihilating buildings in Japan, entire villages and settlements burned down in western Canada wildfires and I'm reading about severe droughts upcoming globally.
> 
> Also wtf is happening in Afghanistan ? Are the Afghans really going to give up the entire country without putting up a any meaningful resistance ? Because if they're not willing to fend off attacks from a bunch of stone age bandits then they don't deserve to have a country at all imo.
> 
> Recently in Afghanistan over 100 districts have been lost to the Taliban while hundreds of Afghan soldiers have fled into Tajikistan. One thing is for sure there is a huge power vacuum right now in the country, The Americans are partly responsible here since they're pulling out a rather sizable force quite abruptly as opposed to a gradual pullout of assets in a step by step process.
> 
> interestingly enough..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several Afghan officials tell Iran's Esmail Qaani - Qasem Solimani's replacement - was recently in Afghanistan, discussing next steps, making alliances as US troops leave/Taliban advances Herat, Herat - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afg
> 
> 
> Several Afghan officials tell Iran's Esmail Qaani - Qasem Solimani's replacement - was recently in Afghanistan, discussing next steps, making alliances as US troops leave/Taliban advances. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afghanistan.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also lately it seems that some forces seem to be rallying together and mounting meaningful resistance against the Taliban. Whether it's a random group of formerly marginalized militants or feminist militants even. Honestly anything is better for the Afghan people instead of going back to the Taliban stone ages again.
> 
> I guess only time will tell.



جانم
شلیک منظورم بود
فلوریدا جداست
پلاسکوی فلوریدا رو اصلا حساب نکردم









More than 230 people fatally shot in shootings over the Fourth of July weekend


At least 233 people were killed and 618 people were injured by gun violence in more than 500 shootings across the country during the Fourth of July weekend, a 26% drop from last year's holiday weekend, according to the latest data compiled by the Gun Violence Archive.




www.cnn.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> Not sure that you did the translation exactly to his words but what i remember is that he said نزدیک است. It doesn't mean that his words made Ahmadi immune to any wrongdoings. We are responsible for what we do and non of us is innocent unless we keep it. We can do blunders any moment.





Shawnee said:


> دوازده سال پیش بود و
> اشتباه فکر کرد


that's the point , only God is aware what's inside people heart.
to me the most sincere of our president to what he preached was Mr. Khatami. he believed what he said , the rest I'm not that sure.

by the way Mr. Rajaee and Bahonar aside can you name one president or prime minister that we said he was a good person after he went out of the office ?
ask from your father or older generation on how they treated Mr. Khamenei when he was president, even he was not immune from the tongue of his opponent.


----------



## Shawnee

همون قصه های قدیمی
خاتمی خوب بود
نذاشتن کار کنه
گفتمان تمدن ها
جامعه مدنی
مردم سالاری دینی

اقتصاد نفتی
*نفت خام بفروش معطل سرمایه گذار خارجی بمون*

پیتزای قورمه سبزی بخور
با چیپس قورباغه

سینمایی بی عرضه که هنرش بازی با خط قرمزهاست هم یادگار سید نورانیه




Hack-Hook said:


> that's the point , only God is aware what's inside people heart.
> to me the most sincere of our president to what he preached was Mr. Khatami. he believed what he said , the rest I'm not that sure.
> 
> by the way Mr. Rajaee and Bahonar aside can you name one president or prime minister that we said he was a good person after he went out of the office ?
> ask from your father or older generation on how they treated Mr. Khamenei when he was president, even he was not immune from the tongue of his opponent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The US quietly shut down the electricity and left the Bagram air base at night time. People are already calling this the second Saigon. The Americans didn't even tell the Afghan forces they were leaving. The Afghan forces found out by themselves 2 hours after the Americans had slipped into the night.






The Afghans better be ready to fight for their country, otherwise the Taliban will swallow them whole. Already 1000 Afghan forces have taken refuge in Tajikistan and Taliban has taken over 100 regions away from the government as the government forces have had to shift away from rural areas to defend larger urban areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

US is terrible at training local forces versus someone like Iran who excels in this field.

US trained forces always collapse when US withdraws/winds down support (FSA, Iraqi army, Afghan Army are clear examples)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

TheImmortal said:


> US is terrible at training local forces versus someone like Iran who excels in this field.
> 
> US trained forces always collapse when US withdraws/winds down support (FSA, Iraqi army, Afghan Army are clear examples)


Not to mention the clowns who were fighting in south Vietnam against "Charlie", requiring the direct intervention of US troops to do the fighting for them and even that was not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Announcement: Iran Enriching Uranium metal up to 20% for reactor fuel.


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412497177780363267

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Just a question my friends.

Is uranium metal a substitute for high enriched uranium?

Instead of 90% enrich uranium, can 90% enriched uranium metal or even less be used as the core of a nuclear warhead?


----------



## Shawnee

Biden Wants to Leave the Middle East, But He’s in a Vicious Bombing Cycle in Iraq


Caught between aggressive Tehran-backed militias and a skeptical Congress, the administration needs a better approach.




www.washingtoninstitute.org


----------



## Xerxes22

The US base in erbil has come under attack from the axis of resistance. Apparently 24 rockets and 3 drones laden with bombs were used.

There is no reason to stop. They shud keep on attacking the American pirates. Let them come and have another war if they can afford it, or let them leave town for good. But these attacks have to continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Xerxes22 said:


> The US base in erbil has come under attack from the axis of resistance. Apparently 24 rockets and 3 drones laden with bombs were used.
> 
> There is no reason to stop. They shud keep on attacking the American pirates. Let them come and have another war if they can afford it, or let them leave town for good. But these attacks have to continue.


They said it was one drone that was used to snipe a "sensitive" installation but was intercepted according to the US.

Last time a "CIA Hanger" was attacked by their own admission, lets see if it was a success as well this time.


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> They said it was one drone that was used to snipe a "sensitive" installation but was intercepted according to the US.
> 
> Last time a "CIA Hanger" was attacked by their own admission, lets see if it was a success as well this time.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412521731315601410
با وجود این فیلمها در انکار زیاده روی میکنن

میشه مثل میدان گازی آذربایجان که اتش تا صد متر بالا میره و میگن اتشفشان گل بود

بایدن رو باهوشتر اینها فرض میکردم




Stryker1982 said:


> Just a question my friends.
> 
> Is uranium metal a substitute for high enriched uranium?
> 
> Instead of 90% enrich uranium, can 90% enriched uranium metal or even less be used as the core of a nuclear warhead?



Do you mean u235 oxides like UO2 or U3O8 vs U235 metal?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> همون قصه های قدیمی
> خاتمی خوب بود
> نذاشتن کار کنه
> گفتمان تمدن ها
> جامعه مدنی
> مردم سالاری دینی
> 
> اقتصاد نفتی
> *نفت خام بفروش معطل سرمایه گذار خارجی بمون*
> 
> پیتزای قورمه سبزی بخور
> با چیپس قورباغه
> 
> سینمایی بی عرضه که هنرش بازی با خط قرمزهاست هم یادگار سید نورانیه


نه من که می‌دونم احمدی‌نژاد فرشته روی زمین بود .
سوال من را جواب ندادید . کدام رییس جمهور و یا نخست وزیر بود که بعد از پایان دوره اش بد نشد


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> نه من که می‌دونم احمدی‌نژاد فرشته روی زمین بود .
> سوال من را جواب ندادید . کدام رییس جمهور و یا نخست وزیر بود که بعد از پایان دوره اش بد نشد



روحانی

رابطه روحانی با رهبر خوبه
اگه برجام طبق فکرش جلو میرفت بی ابرو نمیشد
برنامه ای جز برجام نداشت دیگه

روحانی در بالای سیستم میمونه
ادم پخته ای ه

احمدی نژاد و‌میرحسین هم میتونستن بمونن


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412058963261243401
———-


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

TheImmortal said:


> US is terrible at training local forces versus someone like Iran who excels in this field.
> 
> US trained forces always collapse when US withdraws/winds down support (FSA, Iraqi army, Afghan Army are clear examples)


Goes to show that the U.S is always on the wrong side of history and those that they can attract to their side are only there for money and have no interest in sacrificing them selves for the cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Afghan troops keep fleeing to Tajikistan. They're leaving their Humvees and weapons and running away. WTF is this ? Do these guys have any sense of honor ? integrity ? loyalty ? Very disgraceful. Tajikistan is sending 20,000 reserve troops to the border. Why don't these troops reform and retake their positions ? Try to do something ? What is this ? Is the Taliban bribing them or what ?









The Badakhshan Province soldiers left Humvees and cars at the last location in the Martyrs Directorate and fled through the Ishkashem Directorate to the State of Tajikistan after the Taliban took control of the Directorate Badakhshan - Afghanistan ne


The Badakhshan Province soldiers left Humvees and cars at the last location in the Martyrs Directorate and fled through the Ishkashem Directorate to the State of Tajikistan after the Taliban took control of the Directorate. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan...




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













 This is the 5th district today. Baghlan Province Taliban control the Franj district, including the center of the district Baghlan - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


This is the 5th district today. Baghlan Province Taliban control the Franj district, including the center of the district. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













This is the 4th district today. Badakhshan Province: "Taliban" controls the entire Shghanan district Shghanan, Badakhshan - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


This is the 4th district today. Badakhshan Province: "Taliban" controls the entire Shghanan district. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













This is the 3rd district today. Badghis Province: Taliban control the Directorate Maqar, including the directorate's center and the police headquarters, and control military vehicles, weapons and ammunition Badghis - Afghanistan news map - security a


This is the 3rd district today. Badghis Province: Taliban control the Directorate Maqar, including the directorate's center and the police headquarters, and control military vehicles, weapons and ammunition. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com






Well they are fighting back a in some areas, but will it be enough ?









Security Forces Push Back Taliban Attack in Samangan: Police Afghanistan Khost,Khost - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Security Forces Push Back Taliban Attack in Samangan: Police Afghanistan. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













At least 26 Taliban fighters were killed in airstrikes conducted by Afghan Air Forces in Logar's Pul-e-Alam city and in Khwaki district, last night, 203 Tandar corps said, adding that a large number of weapons and ammunition were also destroyed durin


At least 26 Taliban fighters were killed in airstrikes conducted by Afghan Air Forces in Logar's Pul-e-Alam city and in Khwaki district, last night, 203 Tandar corps said, adding that a large number of weapons and ammunition were also destroyed during the operations. Afghanistan news on live map...




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













Six Taliban insurgents were killed in a counterattack in Aliabad, Kunduz province, @moiafghanistan said Kunduz - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Six Taliban insurgents were killed in a counterattack in Aliabad, Kunduz province, @moiafghanistan said. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













As a result of the counter-terrorism operation of the security and defense forces in Alishang district of Laghman province, 18 members of the group, including a local Taliban commander named Mohammadullah, were killed Alishang, Laghman - Afghanistan


As a result of the counter-terrorism operation of the security and defense forces in Alishang district of Laghman province, 18 members of the group, including a local Taliban commander named Mohammadullah, were killed. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban...




afghanistan.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Aramagedon

*اثربخشی واکسن فایزر در فلسطین اشغالی تنها ۶۴ درصد است*





برآورد وزارت بهداشت رژیم صهیونیستی نشان می‌دهد اثربخشی واکسن فایزر تنها ۶۴ درصد بوده است.
به گزارش مشرق، داده‌های وزارت بهداشت رژیم صهیونیستی نشان می‌دهد اثربخشی واکسن فایزر بر روی جمعیت ساکنان فلسطین اشغالی تنها ۶۴ درصد بوده است.
روزنامه جروزالم‌پست گزارش داد وزارت بهداشت اسرائیل بر اساس اطلاعاتی که ماه پیش گردآوری کرده گزارش داد اثربخشی واکسن فایزر در پیشگیری از عفونت به کرونا با علائم تنها ۶۴ درصد بوده است.
وزارت بهداشت رژیم صهیونیستی همچنین گفته قصد دارد به کسانی که دچار سرکوب سیستم ایمنی هستند یک دوز دیگر واکسن تزریق کند. این وزارتخانه گفته به سایر افرادی که دو دوز واکسن دریافت کرده‌اند دوز سوم تزریق نخواهد شد.
رژیم صهیونیستی که اعلام کرده بود با اجرای قوانین سخت‌گیرانه و واکسیناسیون عمومی موفق به کنترل بیماری همه‌گیر کرونا شده شده از هفته گذشته با موج جدید این بیماری مواجه شده و استفاده مجدد از ماسک را الزامی کرده است.
مدیر کل وزارت بهداشت رژیم صهیونیستی اخیرا گفته که ۹۰ درصد از شیوع جدید کرونا از نوع «دلتا» بوده، نیمی از افراد آلوده به کرونا کودک هستند و یک سوم افراد آلوده، قبلا با واکسن فایزر واکسینه شده‌ بودند. روزنامه «معاریو» نیز نوشته است: شیوع جدید کرونا از «مودعین» و «بنیامینا» آغاز شده است.
جروزالم پست نوشته است: اسرائیلی‌های واکسینه شده ممکن است به دلیل شیوع گونه دلتا نیاز به قرنطینه داشته باشند. رژیم صهیونیستی به مقامات بهداشتی اختیار داده تا هر کسی را که به احتمال زیاد در معرض یک نوع خاص عفونی کووید ۱۹ قرار گرفته قرنطینه کند، حتی اگر قبلاً واکسینه شده باشند یا با مصونیت احتمالی از بیماری بهبود یافته باشند. این تصمیم در پی هشدار نفتالی بنت، نخست‌وزیر رژیم صهیونیستی در مورد شیوع جدید ناشی از نوع دلتا گرفته شده است.
وزارت بهداشت رژیم صهیونیستی سفر به کشورهای آرژانتین، برزیل، آفریقای جنوبی، هند، مکزیک و روسیه را برای ساکنان فلسطین اشغالی ممنوع اعلام کرده مگر اینکه آنها اجازه خاصی بگیرند. این درحالیست که حدود ۵۵ درصد از جمعیت ۹.۳ میلیون نفری فلسطین اشغالی هر دو دز واکسن فایزر/ بیون‌تک را دریافت کرده‌اند.
وزارت بهداشت این رژیم هفته گذشته اعلام کرد که ۱۱۴ مورد جدید ابتلا به کرونا ثبت شده است. «چزی لوی» مدیر کل وزارت بهداشت رژیم صهیونیستی به تازگی اعلام کرده که از سمت خود کناره گیری می‌کند.
در پایان ماه آوریل مقامات درمانی اسرائیل اعلام کردند با پدیده‌ای روبرو شده‌اند که نشان می‌دهد در کسانی که دومین واکسن فایزر/ بیون‌تک را دریافت کرده‌اند التهاب عضلات قلب (میوکاردیت) دیده شده است. پس از این خبر، نتایج یک مطالعه اولیه نشان داد که موارد میوکاردیت بیش از همه پس از دریافت دومین نوبت واکسن بروز کرده است. مقامات وزارت بهداشت و درمان اسرائیل می‌گویند در میان پنج میلیون از کسانی که دو نوبت واکسن را بین ماه‌های دسامبر تا ماه مه امسال دریافت کرده‌اند، ۲۷۵ مورد دچار میوکاردیت شده‌اند.
در روزهای گذشته، سازمان غذا و داروی ایالات متحده هشدارهای مربوط به التهاب قلبی را به واکسن‌های کرونای فایزر و مدرنا اضافه کرد. این مرکز اعلام کرده است که بیش از ۱۲۰۰ نفر از کسانی که واکسن فایزر یا مدرنا زده‌اند دچار میوکاردیت یا التهاب عضله قلب شده‌اند.
اخیراً نیز رسانه‌ها گزارش داده‌اند داده‌های منتشر شده توسط بهداشت عمومی انگلیس (PHE) حاکی از آن است که هر دو واکسن فایزر و آسترازنکا فقط در حدود ۳۳ درصد در برابر سویه جدید ویروس کرونا که برای نخستین بار در هند مشاهده شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> Just a question my friends.
> 
> Is uranium metal a substitute for high enriched uranium?
> 
> Instead of 90% enrich uranium, can 90% enriched uranium metal or even less be used as the core of a nuclear warhead?


Both oxide and metal are just different forms of uranium.The oxide,being a powder,is typically used for fuel production,whereas uranium metal,because it could be cast and machined relatively easily,would be used for the production of weapons cores [pits].
Thats why the west is getting in such a tizz over this,it is another step towards the bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Welcome Seyyed ❤


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

_*As expected..that Iran China deal has started to take shape as Raisi term approache*_s.
*Iran will establish a ‘commercial office’ in China*





FEATUREDWIB POLITICS July 6, 2021 Staff Writer 0
Trend News Agency, Baku, Azerbaijan
TEHRAN, Iran — Iran and China Joint Chamber of Commerce is working on legal registration of a commercial office in China, head of Iran — China Joint Chamber of Commerce Majid Reza Hariri told Trend in an interview.
“We’ve carried out the infrastructure-related work, so what remains is the administrative part, to have this center inaugurated,” he said.
“It is necessary to establish a center. Commercial centers are instruments for export development. Depending on our plans in regard to markets, we should use various instruments, one of them — establishing commercial offices and centers or even holding exhibitions,” he said.














Hariri pointed out that Iran has done research related to commercial offices established in other countries.
“For example we have plan to develop non-oil export in China, and one of ways to do so is through a commercial office, which would be useful for small and medium-sized companies,” he explained. “So, our target is individuals that export commodities to China, not basic materials.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Afghan delegation meets Taliban in Tehran w/ Zarif hosting









Afghan govt envoys meet Taliban in Tehran: Iran ministry Tehran - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Afghan govt envoys meet Taliban in Tehran: Iran ministry. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com










more bad news for the Afghan gov as over 100 of their police men and soldiers surrender / switch sides and the Taliban take the provincial capital of Badghis province, Qalat Naw









Earlier today,there was a mass surrender of senior police leadership -the deputy police chief for Badghis, the head of security of the police HQ, police chief for PD1,district Governor Aab Kamaray&a commander with local uprising surrendered with at l


Earlier today,there was a mass surrender of senior police leadership -the deputy police chief for Badghis, the head of security of the police HQ, police chief for PD1,district Governor Aab Kamaray&a commander with local uprising surrendered with at least 100 members of ANDSF. Afghanistan news on...




afghanistan.liveuamap.com


















Badghis Province: The forces of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan "Taliban" enter the city Qal'at Naw, the capital of the state, and the people of the city welcome them Qala-e-Naw,Badghis - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - a


Badghis Province: The forces of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan "Taliban" enter the city Qal'at Naw, the capital of the state, and the people of the city welcome them. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





In the end the Taliban are pushed out of Qalat Naw with airstrikes and because of Afghan gov forces pressure. However the Taliban managed to free hundreds of their own prisoners before fleeing and still control the remote areas of the district.









Taliban stormed today at Qala-e-Naw, provincial capital of Badghis, before a pushback by special Afghan forces and air strikes Qala-e-Naw,Badghis - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Taliban stormed today at Qala-e-Naw, provincial capital of Badghis, before a pushback by special Afghan forces and air strikes. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





Russia ready to assist Tajikistan / Afghan gov in Afghanistan as situation deteriorates into a full scale conflict. Taliban now trying to cut off Kabul.









Confirmed that Badpash also fell. While ANA is conducting ops in central Laghman Taliban attacked from the west. Now from Badpash they can easily cut Kabul-Jalalabad road and that means siege on Afghanistan capital Kabul, Kabul - Afghanistan news map


Confirmed that Badpash also fell. While ANA is conducting ops in central Laghman Taliban attacked from the west. Now from Badpash they can easily cut Kabul-Jalalabad road and that means siege on Afghanistan capital. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and...




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













Afghanistan's Defense Ministry says 239 Taliban militants were killed, 157 others were wounded in clashes and counterattacks in the last 24 hours in 15 provinces of the country including Kabul Kabul, Kabul - Afghanistan news map - security alerts fro


Afghanistan's Defense Ministry says 239 Taliban militants were killed, 157 others were wounded in clashes and counterattacks in the last 24 hours in 15 provinces of the country including Kabul. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













"The Russian Federation is ready to use a military base in Tajikistan to protect allies". Sergei Lavrov noted the "tendency towards a rapid deterioration" of the situation in Afghanistan. Moskva, Moscow - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from A


"The Russian Federation is ready to use a military base in Tajikistan to protect allies". Sergei Lavrov noted the "tendency towards a rapid deterioration" of the situation in Afghanistan.. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> Afghan delegation meets Taliban in Tehran w/ Zarif hosting


 Taliban knows that without Iran they can not survive. It is so important for them to allay Iran's concerns and secure Iranian interests. Of course all this is done by speaking in the beautiful Parsi language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Dariush the Great said:


> Taliban knows that without Iran they can not survive. It is so important for them to allay Iran's concerns and secure Iranian interests. Of course all this is done by speaking in the beautiful Parsi language



No wonder why you guys triggered falcon29 now it all makes sense.. you have to much delulu and wishful thinkings. Iran can't do shit for Taliban nor Afghanistan except a trading partner. House is full already Turkey-Pakistan influence zone. You have trade as you border there but that is as much as the good will goes..

Lol at Russia willing to assist? They have an agreement to secure Tajikstan border due to CSTO if it spilds over to the Tajikistan territory like Armenia it only extends to Tajikistan mainland CSTO.. Russia won't cross Pakistan


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Taliban knows that without Iran they can not survive. It is so important for them to allay Iran's concerns and secure Iranian interests. Of course all this is done by speaking in the beautiful Parsi language


Iran doesn’t support the Taliban, their is only a communicative relationship. Their is little reason for Iran to like the Taliban 


Titanium100 said:


> No wonder why you guys triggered falcon29 now it all makes sense.. you have to much delulu and wishful thinkings. Iran can't do shit for Taliban nor Afghanistan except a trading partner. House is full already Turkey-Pakistan influence zone. You have trade as you border there but that is as much as the good will goes..
> 
> Lol at Russia willing to assist? They have an agreement to secure Tajikstan border due to CSTO if it spilds over to the Tajikistan territory like Armenia it only extends to Tajikistan mainland CSTO.. Russia won't cross Pakistan and Turkey


Why is it, that you always sound like a 12 year old child in every one of your posts. I’ve heard many people say the same, it’s like watching a child ramble.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Stryker1982 said:


> Iran doesn’t support the Taliban, their is only a communicative relationship. Their is little reason for Iran to like the Taliban
> 
> Why is it, that you always sound like a 12 year old child in every one of your posts. I’ve heard many people say the same, it’s like watching a child ramble.



12 year old posts only deserve 12 year level.. Intepreting peoples good will in the wrong way is inherently wrong. I am not against their relations.. I am just against the way that was worded..


----------



## Dariush the Great

Titanium100 said:


> No wonder why you guys triggered falcon29 now it all makes sense.. you have to much delulu and wishful thinkings. Iran can't do shit for Taliban nor Afghanistan except a trading partner. House is full already Turkey-Pakistan influence zone. You have trade as you border there but that is as much as the good will goes..
> 
> Lol at Russia willing to assist? They have an agreement to secure Tajikstan border due to CSTO if it spilds over to the Tajikistan territory like Armenia it only extends to Tajikistan mainland CSTO.. Russia won't cross Pakistan


What are you doing here? What has Iran-Afghanistan relations to do with you? Get out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Dariush the Great said:


> What are you doing here? What has Iran-Afghanistan relations to do with you? Get out.



I am fluid and can share my thoughts anywhere


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Iran doesn’t support the Taliban, their is only a communicative relationship. Their is little reason for Iran to like the Taliban
> 
> Why is it, that you always sound like a 12 year old child in every one of your posts. I’ve heard many people say the same, it’s like watching a child ramble.


 Perhaps you need to read better? Need better glasses? What did i say is far from reality? That Iran as a direct neighbor yields huge influence in Afghanistan and has decent relationship with Taliban currently? That the Afghan-Taliban delegation communicated directly in Persian with Iranian officials? What has triggered you to make such a post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Interesting an Arab thinks he knows more about Afghanistan than Iranians.....buddy you ever heared of "city of Herat"...it is called a "Persian city"...every thing and every one talks and walks persian...half of Afghans speak farsi...no.... not Turkish...the only reason turks are there is Nato....Pakistan is the other major stake holder in Afghanistan...do study a bit of geography and history..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> Interesting an Arab thinks he knows more about Afghanistan than Iranians.....buddy you ever heared of "city of Herat"...it is called a "Persian city"...every thing and every one talks and walks persian...half of Afghans speak farsi...no.... not Turkish...the only reason turks are there is Nato....Pakistan is the other major stake holder in Afghanistan...do study a bit of geography and history..


Don't feed the troll. He is here to troll. What does an Arab know about Iran-Afghanistan relationship?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Titanium100 said:


> No wonder why you guys triggered falcon29 now it all makes sense.. you have to much delulu and wishful thinkings. Iran can't do shit for Taliban nor Afghanistan except a trading partner. House is full already Turkey-Pakistan influence zone. You have trade as you border there but that is as much as the good will goes..
> 
> Lol at Russia willing to assist? They have an agreement to secure Tajikstan border due to CSTO if it spilds over to the Tajikistan territory like Armenia it only extends to Tajikistan mainland CSTO.. Russia won't cross Pakistan



They want everyone to be slaves to Persia, and to pray five times a day to Iranian civilization. Meanwhile they are having electricity shortages right now in their great civilization. Iran will gladly team up with India and Russia to kill Afghani's and impose Persian ideology on them. Pakistan is in their way, however, so it will not happen.


----------



## Titanium100

aryobarzan said:


> Interesting an Arab thinks he knows more about Afghanistan than Iranians.....buddy you ever heared of "city of Herat"...it is called a "Persian city"...every thing and every one talks and walks persian...half of Afghans speak farsi...no.... not Turkish...the only reason turks are there is Nato....Pakistan is the other major stake holder in Afghanistan...do study a bit of geography and history..



Turkey ain't leaving while NATO will and has invested interests there it is a ground reality in accordance with Pakistan the major stake-holder and influence because with their denial Turkey won't have a presence but it is a direct PK allowance that will allow them to remain.. Yes there are dari speakers allover the region such as the tajiks that border China including.. But it doesn't translate into major influence from the political stand-point. Despite their being relations between Iran-Taliban... The influence is limited to trading and cooperation people to people but not political.. I am not an anti as per say


----------



## aryobarzan

Any third country in Afghanistan be it Russian, Indian or turkish are in Afghanistan if Iran and Pakistan agree to that..like it or not it is cultural affinity of Afghan people with the two nations of iran and Pakistan that will be at work..just watch some Afghan TV...and by the way 3 million Afghans live in iran work in iran and their children go to school in iran and they have free health care also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

aryobarzan said:


> Any third country in Afghanistan be it Russian, Indian or turkish are in Afghanistan if Iran and Pakistan agree to that..like it or not it is cultural affinity of Afghan people with the two nations of iran and Pakistan that will be at work..just watch some Afghan TV...and by the way 3 million Afghans live in iran work in iran and their children go to school in iran and they have free health care also.



LMAO this is hilarious concoction.. You went way over board here my mann.. You are overestimating here way to much.. Give allowance to anyone? If that was the case you would have asked everyone to leave Azerbaijan and Iraq.. You don't have that influence anywhere period..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Titanium100 said:


> Turkey ain't leaving while NATO will and has invested interests there it is a ground reality in accordance with Pakistan the major stake-holder and influence because with their denial Turkey won't have a presence but it is a direct PK allowance that will allow them to remain.. Yes there are dari speakers allover the region such as the tajiks that border China including.. But it doesn't translate into major influence from the political stand-point. Despite their being relations between Iran-Taliban... The influence is limited to trading and cooperation people to people but not political.. I am not an anti as per say


Why did you have to summon that insecure guy again. It's like he comes out of a well every time his name is mentioned to complain about Iran. A weird obsession Imao.

I don't think anything you said is wrong per say, that being said Iran and Pakistan have a strong understanding of the countries dynamic and have entirely avoided creating the same mistakes that the Brits, Soviets and Americans have made for themselves.
If Turkey wishes to interfere themselves into Afghanistan by importing Arabs (although not confirmed for sure) and forging religious or ethnic relations, then by all means, might as well start piling cash to burn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

aryobarzan said:


> Any third country in Afghanistan be it Russian, Indian or turkish are in Afghanistan if Iran and Pakistan agree to that..like it or not it is cultural affinity of Afghan people with the two nations of iran and Pakistan that will be at work..just watch some Afghan TV...and by the way 3 million Afghans live in iran work in iran and their children go to school in iran and they have free health care also.



I have no doubt Iran will play its cards in Afghanistan, however, saying it will be pro-Taliban or satisfy Pakistan's interests is misleading. It will be leaning towards Russian/Indian policy in Afghanistan.


----------



## Titanium100

Stryker1982 said:


> Why did you have to summon that insecure guy again. It's like he comes out of a well every time his name is mentioned to complain about Iran. A weird obsession Imao.
> 
> I don't think anything you said is wrong per say, that being said Iran and Pakistan have a strong understanding of the countries dynamic and have entirely avoided creating the same mistakes that the Brits, Soviets and Americans have made for themselves.
> If Turkey wishes to interfere themselves into Afghanistan by importing Arabs (although not confirmed for sure) and forging religious or ethnic relations, then by all means, might as well start piling cash to burn.



This was a measured take.. I agree somewhat. But Turkey is not here to fight Taliban that much is clear they have no bone to pick with Taliban. They are none fighting element in the Afghan struggle between both ANA or Taliban it also states in the reports clearly that they are in fact not here to fight taliban but here to stay alongside the winning side which it looks like to be Taliban in this case since they already control 85% of the country..



Falcon29 said:


> I have no doubt Iran will play its cards in Afghanistan, however, saying it will be pro-Taliban or satisfy Pakistan's interests is misleading. It will be leaning towards Russian/Indian policy in Afghanistan.



Russia-India has no say there or cards to play with but to cooperate with Pakistan/Turkey/China on Afghanistan's new reality. So there is really not much of a struggle or anything to play really. Are Iran and Russia in agreement with how things going now yes because they are on board with this new political reality and wanna make sure their is trade connectivity with whoever takes power. The same with India because it really can't do anything really nor has any cards to play with. It has sort of come to conclusion


----------



## Hack-Hook

Iran already stated its stand in Afghanistan.
Taliban are part of now and future of Afghanistan reality , but they are not all of it.









ایران میگوید طالبان بخشی از واقعیت افغانستان است


(Last Updated On: دلو ۱۳, ۱۳۹۹)ایران در مورد سفر هیات طالبان به این کشور گفته است که طالبان بخشی از واقعیت کنونی و آینده افغانستان است. سعید خطیب‌زاده، سخنگوی وزارت امور خارجه ایران امروز(دوشنبه، ۱۳ دلو) گفت: “دولت ایران با جمهوری اسلامی افغانستان نه تنها رابطه بسیار نزدیکی دارد بلکه شاید یکی از...




ariananews.af













Iran claims Taliban is part of Afghanistan’s ‘reality’


(Last Updated On: February 1, 2021)Iran says the Taliban is part of Afghanistan’s present and future reality as the group is involved in direct negotiations with the country’s government of the country. Addressing a press conference on Monday, Saeed Khatibzadeh, a spokesman for Iran’s Foreign...




ariananews.af

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

*Iran claims Taliban is part of Afghanistan’s ‘reality’*


Hack-Hook said:


> Iran already stated its stand in Afghanistan.
> Taliban are part of now and future of Afghanistan reality , but they are not all of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ایران میگوید طالبان بخشی از واقعیت افغانستان است
> 
> 
> (Last Updated On: دلو ۱۳, ۱۳۹۹)ایران در مورد سفر هیات طالبان به این کشور گفته است که طالبان بخشی از واقعیت کنونی و آینده افغانستان است. سعید خطیب‌زاده، سخنگوی وزارت امور خارجه ایران امروز(دوشنبه، ۱۳ دلو) گفت: “دولت ایران با جمهوری اسلامی افغانستان نه تنها رابطه بسیار نزدیکی دارد بلکه شاید یکی از...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariananews.af
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran claims Taliban is part of Afghanistan’s ‘reality’
> 
> 
> (Last Updated On: February 1, 2021)Iran says the Taliban is part of Afghanistan’s present and future reality as the group is involved in direct negotiations with the country’s government of the country. Addressing a press conference on Monday, Saeed Khatibzadeh, a spokesman for Iran’s Foreign...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariananews.af



This was exact my point


----------



## Titanium100

@Falcon29

You have to change your engagement methods give some respite in convos in order to engage in fruitful discussions in that way convos is enjoyable..

But rest assured you are better conversationalist than Ceylal.. I have blocked him and never done this beofre it says alot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Titanium100 said:


> You have to change your engagement methods give some respite in convos in order to engage in fruitful discussions in that way convos is enjoyable



Curious question Titanium considering we are in the chill thread

Do you think Israel will eventually attempt an air operation to attack Natanz and maybe some other nuclear sites or will they continue to complain hoping the Americans will do something about it.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Titanium100 said:


> *Iran claims Taliban is part of Afghanistan’s ‘reality’*
> 
> 
> This was exact my point


Iran point is that they are not all of it. as current government also is not all of it.
they failed previously when they wanted to be all of it and they will fail again if they try to do so. afghans must learn that they are not homogenous nation, they are different people with different believes , they most learn to compromise if they want a country named Afghanistan be there in future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Titanium100 said:


> No wonder why you guys triggered falcon29 now it all makes sense.. you have to much delulu and wishful thinkings. Iran can't do shit for Taliban nor Afghanistan except a trading partner. House is full already Turkey-Pakistan influence zone. You have trade as you border there but that is as much as the good will goes..
> 
> Lol at Russia willing to assist? They have an agreement to secure Tajikstan border due to CSTO if it spilds over to the Tajikistan territory like Armenia it only extends to Tajikistan mainland CSTO.. Russia won't cross Pakistan



What are you trying to suggest? That the Taliban are going to disregard Iran's concerns or worse, choose to pose a threat to Iran? No, they won't, because that would imply Iran throwing her full weight behind a host of factions that have issues with the Taliban, and Afghanistan being the relatively fractured society it still is, and Iran having experience in establishing networks of allies there since the war against Soviet occupiers in the 80's, this is what would occur.

However, that's not what the Taliban want. They're not interested in another three or four decades of war either. Which is why they've made all these overtures towards Iran and have given Tehran concrete assurances on what matters most to Iran, namely:

1) Not to create any direct security threats for Iran.
2) Not to host nor support any anti-Iranian terrorist proxies either.
3) To try and find a political power sharing understanding with Iran's local allies, instead of fighting them.
4) Not to think of harming Afghan Moslem Shia civilian populations.
5) Cooperate with Iran against "I"SIS-K.

And if you believe Russia is going to easily allow a regime to take over in Kabul that is hostile to Moscow's interests, then you're the one having delusions. And that too, the Taliban are aware of. Hence why they are mindful of not "crossing" Russia either.

___________



aryobarzan said:


> Any third country in Afghanistan be it Russian, Indian or turkish are in Afghanistan if Iran and Pakistan agree to that..like it or not it is cultural affinity of Afghan people with the two nations of iran and Pakistan that will be at work..just watch some Afghan TV...and by the way 3 million Afghans live in iran work in iran and their children go to school in iran and they have free health care also.



The total of legal and illegal Afghan residents in Iran, is actually as high as 4 million. That's slightly more than 10% of Afghanistan's population.

Those with little to no knowledge of the Afghan issue seem to be stuck in the 1990's, believing this is a zero sum game between a supposed Pakistan-Taliban axis and the rest. In reality, none of the sides is under the delusion that anything but power sharing will be possible barring many more years of war and instability that will risk spilling over borders - which thankfully, none of the actors with a direct stake in this wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Curious question Titanium considering we are in the chill thread
> 
> Do you think Israel will eventually attempt an air operation to attack Natanz and maybe some other nuclear sites or will they continue to complain hoping the Americans will do something about it.



Israel probably isn't interested in launching the single most daring Air operation in the history of Modern aerial campaigns anytime soon. 

Iran will retaliate and Israel is still recovering from their last scuffle with Palestinian resistance groups.


----------



## Titanium100

Stryker1982 said:


> Curious question Titanium considering we are in the chill thread
> 
> Do you think Israel will eventually attempt an air operation to attack Natanz and maybe some other nuclear sites or will they continue to complain hoping the Americans will do something about it.



No. Israel won't attack Natanz or Iran's territory but it seems as if it has some 5th columns inside Iran perhaps to many and could attempt some sabotage but it won't be against any nuclear cites or important sites.

Israel can't attack Iran.. It doesn't have the manpower and to weak to stand upto Iran in this point of time. Israel is alot weaker without NATO protection in the region now. It doesn't have stragetic depth or manpower. The US is a life-line and crucial one


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Israel probably isn't interested in launching the single most daring Air operation in the history of Modern aerial campaigns anytime soon.
> 
> Iran will retaliate and Israel is still recovering from their last scuffle with Palestinian resistance groups.


Maybe not today of course, but who knows, in 2025? If their is a nuclear deal 2.0, they would be very scared of a Iran in 2025 with centrifuge production capability even 1 generation from Americas top tier centrifuges.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Iran doesn’t support the Taliban, their is only a communicative relationship. Their is little reason for Iran to like the Taliban



It's more than mere communication. Iran has been preparing for Taliban being granted a share of the power and is working on that basis to establish a viable relationship with them as accepted partners in the Afghan administration - as long as they stay true to their assurances.



> I don't think anything you said is wrong per say,



To believe Iran cannot wield considerable political influence in Afghanistan if she so decides, is definitely wrong and detached from reality.


----------



## Titanium100

SalarHaqq said:


> What are you trying to suggest? That the Taliban are going to disregard Iran's concerns or worse, choose to pose a threat to Iran? No, they won't, because that would imply Iran throwing her full weight behind a host of factions that have issues with the Taliban, and Afghanistan being the relatively fractured society it still is, and Iran having experience in establishing networks of allies there since the war against Soviet occupiers in the 80's, this is what would occur.
> 
> However, that's not what the Taliban want. They're not interested in another three or four decades of war either. Which is why they've made all these overtures towards Iran and have given Tehran concrete assurances on what matters most to Iran, namely:
> 
> 1) Not to create any direct security threats for Iran.
> 2) Not to host nor support any anti-Iranian terrorist proxies either.
> 3) To try and find a political power sharing understanding with Iran's local allies, instead of fighting them.
> 4) Not to think of harming Afghan Moslem Shia civilian populations.
> 5) Cooperate with Iran against "I"SIS-K.
> 
> And if you believe Russia is going to easily allow a regime to take over in Kabul that is hostile to Moscow's interests, then you're the one having delusions. And that too, the Taliban are aware of. Hence why they are mindful of not "crossing" Russia either.
> 
> ___________
> 
> 
> 
> The total of legal and illegal Afghan residents in Iran, is actually as high as 4 million. That's slightly more than 10% of Afghanistan's population.
> 
> Those with little to no knowledge of the Afghan issue seem to be stuck in the 1990's, believing this is a zero sum game between a supposed Pakistan-Taliban axis and the rest. In reality, none of the sides is under the delusion that anything but power sharing will be possible barring many more years of war and instability that will risk spilling over borders - which thankfully, none of the actors with a direct stake in this wants.



You are trying to add some relevancy to entities that really don't have that much by saying hosting this or that.. Why would Taliban be hostile to neighbour or foreign entity.. It is short term goal is to gain Afghanistan..

So what is there to be hostile about and the same regards to Russia what is there to be hostile about? Do you think they are stragetically here to wage some war on others or what? Taliban's goal is to rebuild afghanistan and get decades of re-building processes and peace..

So putting the question in that direction is wrong completely.. Everyone has accepted Taliban is a political reality that is all that matters to them in the short them..

But to assume Russia or anyone dictates what takes place in Pakistan-sphere or has the right to assert themselves here in any way of matter is wrong.. A hole will be punched thru their chests anyone who crosses a set of red-lines for Afghanistan.. So everyone should know this one before hand it could be anyone China, RUssia, India, anybody..

Peace and understanding is offered and assured by the main stakeholders who assure this which is Pakistan in this case and together with Turkey that plays a role on the ground..

The assurance of security and trade you get it is mutual not unilateral. It won't change by switching words to make it sound as if there is some sort of relevancy beyond what there is


----------



## Stryker1982

Titanium100 said:


> No. Israel won't attack Natanz or Iran's territory but it seems as if it has some 5th columns inside Iran perhaps to many and could attempt some sabotage but it won't be against any nuclear cites or important sites.
> 
> Israel can't attack Iran.. It doesn't have the manpower and to weak to stand upto Iran in this point of time. Israel is alot weaker without NATO protection in the region now. It doesn't have stragetic depth or manpower. The US is a life-line and crucial one


And it seems like NATO countries are not conflict seeking, this rift with Israel who demands military action is a big one. I think their primary concern is Iran's continuous focus on the nuclear front, even with 5th column sabotages. The more advanced the centrifuges become, the faster 90% HEU is completed especially as Iran already has alot of 20% enriched uranium at the moment. It's a big dilemma for Israel, which explains their support for covert activities in Iran as a stop gap. Thanks for your input.


SalarHaqq said:


> To believe Iran cannot wield considerable political influence in Afghanistan if she so decides, is definitely wrong and detached from reality.


I never said that they couldn't, all I was mentioning is that Iran doesn't have alot of focus on Afghanistan, and has been lacking in political influence. Perhaps we will see more focus in forging relationships there now. We know the focus has been towards west asia for many years now.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Titanium100 said:


> You are trying to add some relevancy to entity that really don't have that much by saying hosting this or that.. Why would Taliban be hostile to neighbour or foreign entity.. It is short term goal is to gain Afghanistan..
> 
> So what is there to be hostile about and the same regards to Russia what is there to be hostile about? Do you think they are stragetically here to wage some war on others or what? Taliban's goal is to rebuild afghanistan and get decades of re-building processes and peace..
> 
> So putting the question in that direction is wrong completely.. Everyone has accept Taliban is a political reality that is all that matters to them in the short them..



And Taliban has accepted they will need to share power. This is not the 1990's anymore. 

And you know why they are on course for a power sharing solution? Not because they would not like to rule alone - who wouldn't? But because they know that trying to monopolize power would imply war - because in that case, their opponents would enjoy backing from Iran among others. Which in turn means Iran is far from being the political outsider you were trying to make her out to be.



> But assume Russia or anyone dictates what takes plays in Pakistan-sphere or has the right to assert themselves here in any way of matter is wrong.. A hole will be punched thru their chests anyone who crosses a set of red-lines for Afghanistan.. So everyone should know this one before hand it could be anyone China, RUssia, India, anybody..



I never talked of dictating anything. I suggested that if, the other way around, those in power in Kabul choose to antagonize Russia, then there's a lot Moscow can do to make life difficult for them. 



> Peace and understanding is offered and assured by the main stakeholders who assure this which is Pakistan in this case and together with Turkey that plays a role on the ground



Iran and Russia are bigger stakeholders in this case than Turkey. Afghanistan is not central to Turkey's interests, also the geographic distance is a natural barrier to Turkish presence.


----------



## Titanium100

SalarHaqq said:


> And Taliban has accepted they will need to share power. This is not the 1990's anymore.
> 
> And you know why they are on course for a power sharing solution? Not because they would not like to rule alone - who wouldn't? But because they know that trying to monopolize power would imply war - because in that case, their opponents would enjoy backing from Iran among others. Which in turn means Iran is far from being the political outsider you were trying to make her out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> I never talked of dictating anything. I suggested that if, the other way around, those in power in Kabul choose to antagonize Russia, then there's a lot Moscow can do to make life difficult for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran and Russia are bigger stakeholders in this case than Turkey. Afghanistan is not central to Turkey's interests, also the geographic distance is a natural barrier to Turkish presence.



You are speaking in conspiracy theories the settlement is not agreed upon nor anything is set in stone that will happen in Istanbul between Afghan Gov't, Pakistan, Turkey and Taliban..

85% of the country is in Taliban hands not sure what they will negotiate with.. There is rumors that the gov't may actully surrender within the coming weeks entirely. there is nothing that can contain Taliban if it wants to take over the entire country. Iran doesn't want to upset Pakistan-Turkey nor Taliban over Afghanistan this much I know.

Turkey has forces on the ground legitimately won't leave either and is friends with Pakistan. Russia has no stakeholders since what happened to them in the soviet era nor is Pakistan comfortable with them anywhere near there


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> I never said that they couldn't, all I was mentioning is that Iran doesn't have alot of focus on Afghanistan, and has been lacking in political influence. Perhaps we will see more focus in forging relationships there now. We know the focus has been towards west asia for many years now.



True, but the user you were responding to was suggesting it. 

You're correct, Iran didn't place a lot of focus on Afghanistan compared to West Asia for two reasons: first, the primary threat to Iran is the zionist regime; second, the current Afghan regime, while too close to Washington to be considered a true ally, also didn't pose a security challenge. 

That said, a huge chunk of Afghanistan's imports still originate from Iran, for example. It's just that the volume is restricted given Afghanistan's overall economic limitations and much lower GDP as compared to, say, Iraq (19 billion USD vs 240 billion USD).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412864456837767170
اتشفشان گل این بار در دوبی

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Titanium100 said:


> You are speaking in conspiracy theories the settlement is not agreed upon nor anything is set in stone that will happen in Istanbul between Afghan Gov't, Pakistan, Turkey and Taliban..



What conspiracy theory? When did I claim the future of Afghanistan is set in stone?

It will also happen in Tehran and Moscow. And is, in effect, happening there too. The conference held in Tehran is not just for show.



> 85% of the country is in Taliban hands not sure what they will negotiate with.. There is rumors that the gov't may actully surrender within the coming weeks entirely. there is nothing that can contain Taliban if it wants to take over the entire country. Iran doesn't want to upset Pakistan-Turkey nor Taliban over Afghanistan this much I know.



It's more complicated than to simply assume Pakistan and Turkey are forming a single entity here. In fact general Dustom's Uzbek faction, one of the Taliban's traditional enemies, is directly backed by Ankara.

The Taliban may be able to militarily take the entire country, but whether or not this translates into a stable new government will depend on their willingness to accommodate other major actors such as Iran and Russia, in addition to concurrent local factions of course. That's all.



> Turkey has forces on the ground legitimately won't leave either and is friends with Pakistan. Russia has no stakeholders since what happened to them in the soviet era nor is Pakistan comfortable anywhere there



Nobody will be naive enough to try and intervene directly in Afghanistan. But Russia is well capable of proxy warfare in Afghanistan, and so is Iran should they consider Kabul is jeopardizing their security.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

SalarHaqq said:


> What conspiracy theory? When did I claim the future of Afghanistan is set in stone?
> 
> It will also happen in Tehran and Moscow. And is, in effect, happening there too. The conference held in Tehran is not just for show.
> 
> 
> 
> It's more complicated than to simply assume Pakistan and Turkey are forming a single entity here. In fact general Dustom's Uzbek faction, one of the Taliban's traditional enemies, is directly backed by Ankara.
> 
> The Taliban may be able to militarily take the entire country, but whether or not this translates into a stable new government will depend on their willingness to accommodate other major actors such as Iran and Russia, in addition to concurrent local factions of course. That's all.



The security Accommodation is mutual not unilateral as you like to make it sound fanciful or more relevancy. Your fantasizing of Iran is to great to have fruitful conversation.. Nothing is unilateral here but mutual. You are trying to push for something that is entirely not there

Real summit on Afghan is happening in Istanbul not elsewhere. the others are just peace talks.

Yeah right they are capable of proxy warfare lol yeah right..No force is stronger than Taliban in Afghanistan look what happened to ISIS.. You are going in circles Russia won't go near there since the Soviet fall-out.. They have had their fill and share. Pakistan won't allow any desbilizing element in it's economy which is a red-line.

Pakistan-Turkey is very close and reality. You should follow the developments a bit more


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Falcon29 said:


> I've begun to believe these guys are just delusional people romanticizing about great Persia fantasies. They are not dangerous themselves, the only danger is how they manipulate America, Russia, India, Israel to intervene in Muslim nations on their behalf. They did so in Iraq, Syria, and they will in Afghanistan again if necessary. At same time they pride themselves on this forum as warriors against US and Israel while having not killed one Israeli or American soldier in past 5 years.



As I always say, the road to the liberation of Jerusalem, starts with the emancipation and removal of the satanic Khomeinist regime in Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Titanium100 said:


> The security Accommodation is mutual not unilateral as you like to make it sound fanciful or more relevancy. Your fantasizing of Iran is to great to have fruitful conversation.. Nothing is unilateral here but mutual. You are trying to push for something that is entirely not there



Scroll up and see who claimed what.

I didn't suggest Iran is the only party to wield influence, nor even that it's the most influential one. I'm afraid that you, however, clearly suggested Iran's reach there is limited to some societal and economic exchanges while being completely nonexistent in the political realm.

That no single side controls everything in Afghanistan is a given. This was the premise of my entire argument.



> Real summit on Afghan is happening in Istanbul not elsewhere. the others are just peace talks.



"Just" peace talks? Ok...

Istanbul's a venue, it doesn't mean the nation hosting the conference exerts more influence than others.



> Yeah right they are capable of proxy warfare lol yeah right..No force is stronger than Taliban in Afghanistan look what happened to ISIS.. You are going in circles



"I"SIS-K is an implanted grouplet with no grassroots presence nor any history of its own in Afghanistan. It's meaningless to compare it to the many currents that have traditionally been rivals to the Taliban.

Did I claim they're stronger? No, but I said they'd be able to cause problems for the Taliban if major powers start backing them. And the Taliban don't want that to happen either.



> Russia won't go near there since the Soviet fall-out.. They have had their fill and share. Pakistan won't allow any desbilizing element in it's economy which is a red-line.



It depends whether Moscow considers a major security challenge is emanating from there or not. If not - read, if a future government with Taliban participation or led by the Taliban refrains from hosting anti-Russian elements (as opposed to the 1990's), which is of course most likely, then Russia has no reason to move. If the opposite happens though, then Russia isn't going to simply sit and take it.



> Pakistan-Turkey is very close and reality. You should follow the developments a bit more



I'm just saying they've not entirely acted as one single entity. But yes, they will not conflict on Afghanistan, insofar as they'll manage any subsidiary differences that they might have on the ground.


__________




Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> As I always say, the road to the liberation of Jerusalem, starts with the emancipation and removal of the satanic Khomeinist regime in Tehran.



You'll keep saying this forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> As I always say, the road to the liberation of Jerusalem, starts with the emancipation and removal of the satanic Khomeinist regime in Tehran.


Road to Liberation of Jerusalem as per new Egyptian troll..






yeh..we get that!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> As I always say, the road to the liberation of Jerusalem, starts with the emancipation and removal of the satanic Khomeinist regime in Tehran.


Road to liberation of Jerusalem pass from Salman, Trump and Bibi's azz 🤣 [3 Freemasons]

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> As I always say, the road to the liberation of Jerusalem, starts with the emancipation and removal of the satanic Khomeinist regime in Tehran.











Egypt destroys 37 tunnels which infiltrated from Gaza in 2018


IDF destroyed 15 last year.




www.jpost.com













2 Palestinians reported killed after Egypt pumps toxic gas into Hamas tunnel - National | Globalnews.ca


Two Palestinians were killed and two others injured after Egyptian troops pumped toxic fumes into a smuggling tunnel in the Gaza Strip, according to the Hamas-run Interior Ministry of Gaza.




globalnews.ca





*Egypt says demolished over 3,000 tunnels into Gaza since 2015*





__





i24NEWS







www.i24news.tv





Spoken by the Egyptian whose only purpose is to impede tunnels into Gaza. Okay lol. Could anyone be this smoothbrained?

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> As I always say, the road to the liberation of Jerusalem, starts with the emancipation and removal of the satanic Khomeinist regime in Tehran.



You have got two laughing smilies on your “good faith” comment.
I will add a third one hot off the oven for you:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412880540445945856

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Road to Liberation of Jerusalem as per new Egyptian troll..
> View attachment 760401
> 
> 
> yeh..we get that!


I still wonder what they were thinking when they took that photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> I still wonder what they were thinking when they took that photo


Smoking too much drugs at the king's tent..!...you are a Physician..can you tell by the eyes!!..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

so what is behind this explosion and fire in UAE...to my knowledge containers in a container ship do not just explode...containers will be marked and taken seriously if they have flammable cargo..any thing to do with Saudi-UAE fight over oil and Yemen!!..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Long live Tajikistan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412903081994604545

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 925boy

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> As I always say, the road to the liberation of Jerusalem, starts with the emancipation and removal of the satanic Khomeinist regime in Tehran.


But the "road to the liberation of Jerusalem" has not been blocked by your weak country selling out Muslim rights by signing the peace deal with ISrael? Many of you Arabs have insecure identities, thats what i'm realizing....you will leave abusive genocidal Israel to kill your fellow muslims, and still find a way to attack a fellow Muslim (Iran)..fortunately, its too late...we see all your glossy expensive weapons(which u cant afford, u probably just bought it to make Uncle Tom happy) and you dont use them on ISrael, or to help Gaza. 

stop being a damn hypocrite!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413146759467966472

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> so what is behind this explosion and fire in UAE...to my knowledge containers in a container ship do not just explode...containers will be marked and taken seriously if they have flammable cargo..any thing to do with Saudi-UAE fight over oil and Yemen!!..
> 
> View attachment 760591



The two mud volcanos have some stuff in common.
Here is the picture from Azerbaijan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> Smoking too much drugs at the king's tent..!...you are a Physician..can you tell by the eyes!!..


It literally looks like the scene from a B grade action flick,where they`ve just introduced the villains. 
It actually reminds me very much of a scene from an episode of the 1977 sf tv show,the fantastic journey,that I watched as a kid,where an evil disembodied brain in a spherical tank drained the lifeforce from his groveling minions as they protested their loyalty to it.If only something had done that to these clowns....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sina-1 said:


> I agree. Really good move from UAE! The question is if they can continue on this legacy with emarati talent. Personally, I don’t think they can. Hardcore engineering is for determined and strong minds. You can’t be lazy. Peninsula arabs are too soft and too lazy because of the luxury lifestyle they have accumulated in the past century.


Seems racist to imply they would be unable to gain the skills but yes they obviously can if they are motivated to help their country and have a good education. Grouping a whole country into 1 category is what is known as stereotyping.


BTW the company is bigger than Denel Dynamics now and has hired so many Emirati engineers and interns and South Africans engineers recently into R&D deparments that it blows my mind.



I think 500+ employees in the whole company including production + R&D but it is still to small than I want it.


----------



## Shawnee

The Evolving Missions of Technical Nuclear Forensics


First developed for nuclear test monitoring and treaty verification purposes during the Cold War, modern nuclear forensic capabilities are now used to determine the provenance of nuclear materials found outside of regulatory control, such as those seized from nuclear smugglers.




nationalinterest.org


----------



## Sina-1

Philip the Arab said:


> Seems racist to imply they would be unable to gain the skills but yes they obviously can if they are motivated to help their country and have a good education. Grouping a whole country into 1 category is what is known as stereotyping.
> 
> 
> BTW the company is bigger than Denel Dynamics now and has hired so many Emirati engineers and interns and South Africans engineers recently into R&D deparments that it blows my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 500+ employees in the whole company including production + R&D but it is still to small than I want it.


I am racist against luxuries lifestyle where your mind and body are not challenged. I have zero respect for people of countries who basically employ slaves to build their country, cook their meals and open their doors as well as western expats to engineer it all. These people are weak and frankly cowards since they will run away at the first sign of danger.

to be clear, I am not racist towards Arabs. Firstly, we are all humans so we all have the same capability at birth. Secondly, we all know our history and we have seen what arabs were able to accomplish. But those were hardened and brave men!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SalarHaqq

camelguy said:


> Do I have to remind the Nigerian with a fetish for Iran. That 'Muslim Iran' cooperated with Israel to attack Iraq.



Just to set some historic facts straight:

1) Iran didn't attack Iraq. It was Saddam's regime which started the Iran-Iraq war in September 1980 by invading Iranian territory with a massive force consisting of several armored divisions.

2) The notion that Iran cooperated with the zionist regime in that war is a myth. This is what took place: Lebanese activists sympathetic to the 1979 Islamic Revolution took hostage numerous American and other western citizens including journalists, in reaction to the west's hostile imperialist policies in the region. Also, the CIA station chief for the entire Middle East was killed by pro-Iranian forces. Chances are that there were other CIA operatives among the abducted journalists.

As a result, the regime in Washington preferred to negotiate the release of these hostages in exchange for token arms deliveries to Iran. Knowing that Iran had been placed under an arms embargo by both western and Soviet blocs and that no country was selling Iran any of the major weapons systems it needed during the war, while at the same time both western and eastern blocs were providing Iraq with political cover at the UN Securuty Council as well as tremendous amounts of armaments (hundreds of fighter jets including top of the line ones like the Mirage F-1, thousands of armored vehicles and tanks etc), advisers, pilots, precursors and equipment to manufacture chemical weapons as well as real time satellite intelligence, much of which was practically received for free by Baghdad, given that Arab monarchies of the Persian Gulf were largely financing Saddam's war effort. In addition to this, the US directly entered the war against Iran in 1988, by attacking the Iranian Navy, Iran's civilian oil installations, and by downing an Iranian civilian airliner.

Now in total, only 2500 TOW anti-tank missiles (vs 13000 sold to the Saudis to equip Syrian insurgents with, for example), 16 Hawk SAM missiles (yes, only 16 pieces), some spare parts, plus some munitions and artillery shells (in a separate deal with France) were sold to Iran at very overpriced rates. Also, it was the so-called "pragmatic" faction of the Islamic Republic around politicians such as Hashemi Rafsanjani and Hassan Rohani which had advocated for this and was finally able to have its way, whereas other revolutionary factions were staunchly opposing it.

Since the Reagan administration chose not to inform the US Congress and to conduct the whole transaction in a covert manner (including because it used the funds received from Iran to arm Contra rebels in Nicaragua), Washington tasked some middlemen, including Isra"el"i and exiled Iranian arms dealers like former SAVAK agent Manuchehr Ghorbanifar, to procure and transfer the arms to Iran. At no point did Iran communicate nor establish any contacts with Isra"el", nor did Iran have any choice as to where the arms were coming from.

In short: Iran, which contrary to Iraq was under a total arms embargo, forced the US regime to agree to a token sale of badly needed arms by offering to mediate the release of numerous American and other western hostages held by pro-Iranian groups in Lebanon. In order not to leave any evidence, the US regime then decided to use some Isra"el"i arms dealers as middlemen.

This is quite different from the claim that Iran cooperated with Isra"el" in the war.

3) Iran started fighting the zionist regime in the immediate aftermath of the Islamic Revolution. First through her help to Yasser Arafat's PLO (Arafat made a very publicized trip to Tehran), and then via the creation of the Islamic Resistance movement Hezbollah, which from 1982 began its guerilla war against invading zionist forces occupying Lebanon.

Therefore, 925boy's remark is justified, because comparing a government like Egypt's, which officially recognizes the zionist regime and has signed a peace treaty with Tel Aviv the same year as the Iranian monarchy was overthrown, with the Islamic Republic of Iran which since its inception 42 years ago has continuously been backing armed Resistance against Isra"el"i occupation in both Palestine and Lebanon, simply contradicts basic historic facts and reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sina-1 said:


> I am racist against luxuries lifestyle where your mind and body are not challenged. I have zero respect for people of countries who basically employ slaves to build their country, cook their meals and open their doors as well as western expats to engineer it all. These people are weak and frankly cowards since they will run away at the first sign of danger.
> 
> to be clear, I am not racist towards Arabs. Firstly, we are all humans so we all have the same capability at birth. Secondly, we all know our history and we have seen what arabs were able to accomplish. But those were hardened and brave men!


We shall see who is correct in the next 10 years I suppose.


----------



## Stryker1982

Philip the Arab said:


> Seems racist to imply they would be unable to gain the skills but yes they obviously can if they are motivated to help their country and have a good education. Grouping a whole country into 1 category is what is known as stereotyping.
> 
> 
> BTW the company is bigger than Denel Dynamics now and has hired so many Emirati engineers and interns and South Africans engineers recently into R&D deparments that it blows my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 500+ employees in the whole company including production + R&D but it is still to small than I want it.



We should definitely avoid stereotyping because it leads to great underestimations, that being said I believe only 10% of the UAE is actually emirati, so the pool of domestic and trust worthy talent is very very low. Otherwise contractors have to be hired from around the world to fill gaps as you said, but I don't know if they are fully trusted by the establishment with sensitive documents and blueprints. Regardless, UAE should be capable of high-tech indigenous equipment with the high levels of funding and procurement of international talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413519061061980162


----------



## Sina-1

Philip the Arab said:


> We shall see who is correct in the next 10 years I suppose.


None of us is all knowing so of course any given outcome is possible. Personally I hope all the countries of the region become self reliant when it comes to defense and politics so they don’t need to answer to a master that is not in the region. To me this is the biggest problem; that the affairs of most countries, UAE included, is dictated mainly by US which ultimately doesn’t give a crap about the population in west Asia since its own citizens reside thousands of miles away. This creates a hazardous foreign policy for these vassal states which not necessarily serves their own interest but rather the interest of the puppet master.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Stryker1982 said:


> said I believe only 10% of the UAE is actually emirati, so the pool of domestic and trust worthy talent is very very low.


Depends I suppose, they seem to have already hired at the minimum 100 Emirati engineers on the lower end of the spectrum, but most young Emiratis are educated so that allows most of the lower skilled jobs to be taken over by South Asians, and Filipinos which don't require a high security clearance.

The older experts from South Africa are passing on those skills to the locals which in the long run should be very beneficial along with the right funding, and increase of R&D.


According to the CEO

"The percentage of citizens constitutes 45% of the total researchers, and we are certain that during the next ten years we will have citizens who are able to design a fully guided weapons system."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sina-1 said:


> None of us is all knowing so of course any given outcome is possible. Personally I hope all the countries of the region become self reliant when it comes to defense and politics so they don’t need to answer to a master that is not in the region. To me this is the biggest problem; that the affairs of most countries, UAE included, is dictated mainly by US which ultimately doesn’t give a crap about the population in west Asia since its own citizens reside thousands of miles away. This creates a hazardous foreign policy for these vassal states which not necessarily serves their own interest but rather the interest of the puppet master.


UAE has been operating independently of the US in many affairs in Africa and the Middle East, but it would be foolish to try to go against directly against the might of America when the country has such a small population. In Libya the UAE supported the LNA which America was directly against.


Anyway, I don't expect a country that was effectively founded 50 years old to be able to operate fully independently for the distant future.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

I can add that Emiraties prefer and usually take public sector jobs given the benefits outweigh the private sector. Less working hours, higher salaries and better job stability.

However the expats in the UAE working are contributing to UAE industries and its economy. The economy is ran by expats, the UAE mainly provides a good environment to prosper. But that's not unexpected, their population is not large enough. They need to make more kids to re-Arabize the UAE and drive out foreigners.

Every Emirati must spawn 7 kids or be punished.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

camelguy said:


> Do I have to remind the Nigerian with a fetish for Iran. That 'Muslim Iran' cooperated with Israel to attack Iraq.


Why did he post a picture of himself way back?

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Shawnee

Philip the Arab said:


> We shall see who is correct in the next 10 years I suppose.



If countries were stocks, in the long run for the next 100 years, I would buy likes of Kazakhstan, Iran, Turkey, Brazil. Very cheap for the real price.

I would sell Israel, UAE and SK. Super expensive for the real price.

A fundamental analysis. Not a financial advice. Do your own diligence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

camelguy said:


> I don't remember but that man's Nigerian. I can expect some Iraqi Shia loving Iran, but a Nigerian is something new.


What a low class inbred you are. He can support anyone he wants.. so what? You are sitting in the safety of Denmark barking about Iran and Iraq all the time. You are the problem here i think.. not some random dude supporting this or that. The support Iran has from people is not limited to politics/religion.. it can also be related to its rich culture and civilization. Ever thought about that you dumb Danmarki Baathi?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Dariush the Great said:


> What a low class inbred you are. He can support anyone he wants.. so what? You are sitting in the safety of Denmark barking about Iran and Iraq all the time. You are the problem here i think.. not some random dude supporting this or that. The support Iran has from people is not limited to politics/religion.. it can also be related to its rich culture and civilization. Ever thought about that you dumb Danmarki Baathi?



rude asshole, i'm out of here.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## 925boy

camelguy said:


> Do I have to remind the Nigerian with a fetish for Iran. That 'Muslim Iran' cooperated with Israel to attack Iraq.
> 
> Back when the Internet was launched as a scientific project, people like you wouldn't even know how to use this technology. It is sad to see that every random emptyhead is on it today.


Based on your posts and opinions, you are almost at Falcon's level, AKA close to an ignore. I wont fall for your trolling, but just know you've been exposed as a cowardly sectarianist. enjoy your time on PDF>

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Shawnee said:


> If countries were stocks, in the long run for the next 100 years, I would buy likes of Kazakhstan, Iran, Turkey, Brazil. Very cheap for the real price.
> 
> I would sell Israel, UAE and SK. Super expensive for the real price.
> 
> A fundamental analysis. Not a financial advice. Do your own diligence


I suppose that applies to all developing countries right? Most promising but at the same time they are the most unstable.

Kind of like penny stocks I suppose which I have made great money on.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Always a warm welcome from FM
> @JZarif
> . Useful discussion on regional and global affairs.













> Thank President-elect Ebrahim Raisi for his gracious welcome. Handed over a personal message from PM
> @narendramodi
> . Appreciate his warm sentiments for India. Deeply value his strong commitment to strengthen our bilateral ties and expand cooperation on regional and global issues.


Images and quotes by EAM, Indian External Affairs Ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Philip the Arab said:


> I suppose that applies to all developing countries right? Most promising but at the same time they are the most unstable.
> 
> Kind of like penny stocks I suppose which I have made great money on.



I bet you were selective on which penny stock to invest. Not every penny stock is unstable and many popular stocks are inflated for the dumb money.

Just like Apple was the penny stock in 80s and West African mining companies were like gold back then.

It is now reverse. I liked your example.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Bachehā, deghat befarmāyid, un mardomāzāre asli ekhrāj shod. Belakhare talāshemun be natije resid. Garche ba'd az ye moddat bāzam barmigarde, va garche kheili zudtar az inā mibāyest birunesh mikardan, ākharesh ammā be haghemun residim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> Bachehā, deghat befarmāyid, un mardomāzāre asli ekhrāj shod. Belakhare talāshemun be natije resid. Garche ba'd az ye moddat bāzam barmigarde, va garche kheili zudtar az inā mibāyest birunesh mikardan, ākharesh ammā be haghemun residim.


Well done..thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

SalarHaqq said:


> Bachehā, deghat befarmāyid, un mardomāzāre asli ekhrāj shod. Belakhare talāshemun be natije resid. Garche ba'd az ye moddat bāzam barmigarde, va garche kheili zudtar az inā mibāyest birunesh mikardan, ākharesh ammā be haghemun residim.


Mordeshur bebaratesh. Vojudesh sharme baraye mardom keshvaresh. Agar bargasht (ke hatman ham barmigarde, chon k adminha inja zedde irani hastan) kamelan ignoresh kon.

Be ghole yaroo goftani Kse nnsh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

i have no idea about what you are speaking about.but compeletly support you guys.just say;who must be ignored.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

@SalarHaqq 






Large Explosion inside a building in Tehran, Iran


Near Mellat Park, as far as I'm aware their is no known military or lets say, secretive targets in that area. Details will come, but it looks very large. Unclear if it was a accident or intentional. Again, in that area their doesn't appear to be anything of value for a covert actor to want...



defence.pk





To ro khoda negah konid. yaroo che thread title zade. aslan ham intori naboode.. enfejar bozorg rokh nadade. chera ma tir be paye khodemoon mizanim ba in karha? yani chi masalan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

FJ account is back. His trip to Pakistan was very secretive. Looks like he has his own relationship with ISI behind the scene.

He did not say a word about what happened and where he was. Interesting 🤨 



https://mobile.twitter.com/Natsecjeff


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Explosion inside a building in Tehran, Iran
> 
> 
> Near Mellat Park, as far as I'm aware their is no known military or lets say, secretive targets in that area. Details will come, but it looks very large. Unclear if it was a accident or intentional. Again, in that area their doesn't appear to be anything of value for a covert actor to want...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To ro khoda negah konid. yaroo che thread title zade. aslan ham intori naboode.. enfejar bozorg rokh nadade. chera ma tir be paye khodemoon mizanim ba in karha? yani chi masalan.


So many clueless Iranians in this PDF...they can not see the game played here with posts and titles of the posts and how certain people try to keep a post on the top....propaganda tools and these members not only do not see it but like this case actually not knowingly participate in it...he is a good guy but iam not sure if he speaks farsi...some one with farsi keybord and text should explain the game to them...may be you or salarhaqq can explain to all the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> So many clueless Iranians in this PDF...they can not see the game played here with posts and titles of the posts and how certain people try to keep a post on the top....propaganda tools and these members not only do not see it but like this case actually not knowingly participate in it...he is a good guy but iam not sure if he speaks farsi...some one with farsi keybord and text should explain the game to them...may be you or salarhaqq can explain to all the game.


Top post as usual aryo jan. Unfortunately i do not have a good temper and i might end up getting banned if i engage with these members. Salarhaqq is more patient with them i think he is doing a good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Explosion inside a building in Tehran, Iran
> 
> 
> Near Mellat Park, as far as I'm aware their is no known military or lets say, secretive targets in that area. Details will come, but it looks very large. Unclear if it was a accident or intentional. Again, in that area their doesn't appear to be anything of value for a covert actor to want...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To ro khoda negah konid. yaroo che thread title zade. aslan ham intori naboode.. enfejar bozorg rokh nadade. chera ma tir be paye khodemoon mizanim ba in karha? yani chi masalan.


Very well, just for you I will stop posting.

Just for your reference, authorities reported it as a stun grenade. Anyways, I will be taking a break from this forum.


----------



## Aramagedon

Death of some israeli & american agents

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xerxes22

camelguy said:


> I don't remember but that man's Nigerian. I can expect some Iraqi Shia loving Iran, but a Nigerian is something new.


Oh shut up you clown. Like i said if Iran didnt come and rescue ur failed state then then the iraqi women wud be sold in the streets of Baghdad right now. You are just a troll with a loud mouth, you are quite useless in the real world. You are too upset that Iran is so powerful in iraq that the militias dont listen to the Clown PM Kahdhimi anymore. They attack USA wenever Iran gives command. Deal with it. Theres nothing you can do about it. Your great King saddam got hanged and executed by those who rule Iraq now. so enjoy ur ride on the camel nd see our influence grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413972631003439105
US is filled with experts who are incompetent in their alleged expertise.

Experts who said: “*Taliban is tired of the war.”*

Now saying: “*Mullahs are desperate for SOME sanction relief.* “

“Keep the pressure and wait some more.”

“If it was Trump the deal would be done in a week.”

Guess what would happen under Trump:
Full blown nuclear Iran.
Then the expert guy would say exactly the same things. Wait some more. The theocratic regime is at its weakest. Wait some more.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Very well, just for you I will stop posting.
> 
> Just for your reference, authorities reported it as a stun grenade. Anyways, I will be taking a break from this forum.



I don't think they were asking you not to post, brother.

Faghat ye tosie, duste aziz: tu in sāyt afrāde irānsetiz farāvānan. Unā kāmelan doshmani dāran bā Irān. Khube ke āgāh bāshim va chizāyi montasher nakonim ke unāro tashvigh kone. Hargez be unā hagh nadim bikhodi, va jun-juni nabāshim bāshun. Shomā ziād ahle da'vā nistid - che behtar! Vali deghat konid vāseye doshmanā mogheiat farāham nashe tā az mehrabunitun su estefāde konan.

Benazare man, age bekhāin ye khabare manfi dar morede Irān be eshterāk bogzārin, tu ghesmate Khāvar Miyāne montasheresh nakonin. Unjā iransetizā fori miān "troll"-bāzi darmiāran va un khabaro bozorgnamāyi mikonan. Age lāzem bud, haminjā tu Chill Thread "postesh" konin. Motshakeram.




DoubleYouSee said:


> i have no idea about what you are speaking about.but compeletly support you guys.just say;who must be ignored.



Unkenāmeshbābistonohpāyānmiyābe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413951379274600458
نکته دوم اینه

تا کسی هست ترتیبشونو بده حالشون خوبه
تا سینگل میشن اخلاقشون باز گوه میشه و پاچه همه رو میگیرن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EvilWesteners

aryobarzan said:


> So many clueless Iranians in this PDF...they can not see the game played here with posts and titles of the posts and how certain people try to keep a post on the top....propaganda tools and these members not only do not see it but like this case actually not knowingly participate in it...he is a good guy but iam not sure if he speaks farsi...some one with farsi keybord and text should explain the game to them...may be you or salarhaqq can explain to all the game.




Very well said, my friend.

Also, there is a lot of "provocation to react".

Meaning, the old British manipulative strategy of provoke to get a reaction, or the very least, DISTRACT THE AUDIENCE and THE SPEAKER from making an important point that everyone should hear. Often, to divide and conquer. Strategies like this, and a tiny island off the coast of France, took over half the world.

Couple of good news:

England LOST - again - (To the pleasure of so many of my Scottish and Irish and Welsh friends)

and

Iran has some good news they will release soon, I heard from someone i use to work with, who works there. He is an ex RR assembly engineer.

Please B CAREFUL - use non-data-recording VPN in Europe if you need to, in order to access this site. Mossad and others (you know who) ARE ALL OVER THIS SITE. 

Intimidation and deception, like we haven't seen since East Germany was used for espionage during cold war.

Stay well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blue In Green

EvilWesteners said:


> Very well said, my friend.
> 
> Also, there is a lot of "provocation to react".
> 
> Meaning, the old British manipulative strategy of provoke to get a reaction, or the very least, DISTRACT THE AUDIENCE and THE SPEAKER from making an important point that everyone should hear. Often, to divide and conquer. Strategies like this, and a tiny island off the coast of France, took over half the world.
> 
> Couple of good news:
> 
> England LOST - again - (To the pleasure of so many of my Scottish and Irish and Welsh friends)
> 
> and
> 
> Iran has some good news they will release soon, I heard from someone i use to work with, who works there. He is an ex RR assembly engineer.
> 
> Please B CAREFUL - use non-data-recording VPN in Europe if you need to, in order to access this site. Mossad and others (you know who) ARE ALL OVER THIS SITE.
> 
> Intimidation and deception, like we haven't seen since East Germany was used for espionage during cold war.
> 
> Stay well.



Well said, although I will say that I'm probably already on some sort of watch list given my past visits to other questionable sites (as per their own definitions of what constitutes as 'worrisome' lol) but then again I feel like many of us here on PDF or any other online forum will be since governments the world over are combing through places like this to get as much data as possible for their own aggregate collection, logistics, threat assessment and informational archive means. Even whimsical, frivolous, trivial, otherwise non-suspect websites can and will be subjected to such intrusive inspection regimes, innocent or not.

In the digital age, even the slightest hint of an online footprint will leave you wide open to inspection and if MOSSAD, MI6 (5?) or CIA etc... are interested in you, they will create a profile and find out what they want regardless of a VPN. I'd imagine employing the services of a VPN is to just cover the basics (get access to other content on websites that lock certain things regionally, help reduce tracking from ADs or unwanted eyes, keep a general sense of anonymity), not something that can block or make it troublesome for the worlds leading spy agencies to get the information they seek since their resources far outstrip that of a VPN (I'm assuming).

Granted I don't think any of us are in any particular danger but who we really are (as in personal information and such) is already known to them full-stop if they found it worthwhile to look into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

دیدن این وبسایت توسط یک پاکستانی احتمال واچلیست شدن داره

دیگه چه برسه ایرانی بیاد کامنت بگذاره
حتی اگر کامنت جمهوری خواهانه بگذاره

من خودم رو شایسته ازادی بیان میدونم
و بهاش رو می پردازم
اما هر کسی داستانش فرق داره

افرادی به خاطر فقط نیو دموکرات و لیبرال بودن اذیت میشن
چه برسه به ایرانی بودن و دموکرات لیبرال بودن


----------



## Shawnee

Will Turkey use Syrian mercenaries in Kabul?


Turkey is allegedly planning to use Syrian fighters in its proposed mission to guard and run Kabul’s airport, but this time recruitment is expected to proceed via private security firms.




www.al-monitor.com





If true, Taliban will fight Syrian mercenaries.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

*BIDEN IS ARMING ALQAEDA AGAIN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Press TV has sent their reporter in Afghanistan to take a look inside Bagram base....Interesting...valuable info for Iran of how the US military base layouts are done.

blob:https://www.presstv.ir/657449a5-a460-42df-a777-0d16a3c73913

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranians shine in Cannes film festival:



https://ifpnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/video_2021-07-14_15-21-23.mp4


*
*Farhadi’s Latest Drama Receives 5-Minute Standing Ovation in Cannes Festival*

July 14, 2021





> Asghar Farhadi’s latest feature film “A Hero” was warmly received with a five-minute standing applause in its world premiere in the prestigious Cannes Film Festival 2021.


Farhadi’s latest Cannes competition entry A Hero is a social drama about moral dilemmas and the alacritous flexibility of principles.
The auteur focuses on his usual themes, holding up a mirror, and offering his viewers glimpses into the psyche of contemporary Iranian society.
The brilliant performances of actors and Farhadi’s engaging script have received critical acclaim since yesterday.
The drama delivers a tale about ethics and integrity, and how they clash with each other when personal stakes are greater.

Shot during the pandemic in Shiraz and readied in time to debut at Cannes, the distribution rights of A Hero have already been scooped up by Amazon, and it is expected to drop on Prime video soon.
Farhadi, a Cannes favourite, attended the premiere alongside his cast on the Croisette, where he received a standing ovation lasting several minutes even before the screening began. The film will compete for the prestigious Palme d’Or (his third if he manages this feat.)
The soft-spoken and affable Rahim (Amir Jadidi) is out on parole from his prison sentence.





A separated man with a son with speech impediment who lives with his sister’s family, he has defaulted on his debts that sent him to prison. But if he can manage to pay off his debts, he can avoid spending the rest of the years of his punishment in jail. He may have found a way out: his girlfriend Farkhondeh (Sahar Goldust) recently stumbled upon a lost handbag with some gold coins that she wants to sell to raise money for Rahim’s debt repayment.
But when the couple consult with a pawn broker, they realise the money may simply not be enough for a prison bailout. Rahim has a change of mind, and wants to return the coins.
When the prison officials get wind of Rahim’s deed after the bag is returned to its owner, they milk it to their benefit to distract public scrutiny of a prison death. Rahim is now forced to pretend he found the handbag, and the news gets picked up by local media that even prompts a charity to organise a fundraiser for his bailout.




But things quickly go south when the disbelieving creditor raises doubts about Rahim’s story, over and above questioning the prudence of honouring Rahim for a deed that is only ethical and commonplace. Now, Rahim must convince his skeptical potential employer that his tale is indeed true, over and above getting hold of the funds raised by the charity that he is at risk of losing. In another director’s hands, things may have been different but this is Farhadi so the protracted drama unspools further with episodes in which Rahim takes one bad step after another, pushing him further away from his liberation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Very well, just for you I will stop posting.
> 
> Just for your reference, authorities reported it as a stun grenade. Anyways, I will be taking a break from this forum.


Indeed, it was a stun grenade. They regularly go off around the world. In Europe, bored kids throw that at each other. Only enemies of Iran would turn such a little worthless thing to ''BREAKING : LARGE EXPLOSION IN A BUILDING IN TEHRAN'' to make Israel and the US happy. 

I don't get it. Why would any Iranian get excited and post such a thing against Mihan? Can someone give me a decent and honest explanation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Indeed, it was a stun grenade. They regularly go off around the world. In Europe, bored kids throw that at each other. Only enemies of Iran would turn such a little worthless thing to ''BREAKING : LARGE EXPLOSION IN A BUILDING IN TEHRAN'' to make Israel and the US happy.
> 
> I don't get it. Why would any Iranian get excited and post such a thing against Mihan? Can someone give me a decent and honest explanation?





aryobarzan said:


> So many clueless Iranians in this PDF...they can not see the game played here with posts and titles of the posts and how certain people try to keep a post on the top....propaganda tools and these members not only do not see it but like this case actually not knowingly participate in it...he is a good guy but iam not sure if he speaks farsi...some one with farsi keybord and text should explain the game to them...may be you or salarhaqq can explain to all the game.



You dumb idoit*, I was reporting what IRIB was saying..*. some of you guys are a bunch of aholes throwing around accusations at me. You think US and Israel are looking at this forum and are happy because of someone posted on defence.pk lol?

I won't post on the mideast forum fine. I will keep it here, once it became clear it was a dud, I deleted the post because their was nothing to it, I reported based on the information that was available at the time, only for assholes like you to "lose your temper" after the fact. Over what exactly? Did your pride get damaged over it, are you that fragile?

"Why would any Iranian get excited and post such a thing against Mihan?"............*Are you serious? Excited?*

When IRIB first reported it, they reported a massive explosion, they even showed a burning building *ON NATIONAL TELEVSION*...that's when I reported it. *THE JUOURNALISTS ASKED ASKED IF IT WAS A TERRORIST ATTACK OR NOT.* Am I supposed to ignore Israeli sabotages attacks that occur practically every 2-3 months?. Some of the people here have a habit of turning on others in split second. Tired of this forum. Now go ahead and "lose your temper" over this post.


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Benazare man, age bekhāin ye khabare manfi dar morede Irān be eshterāk bogzārin, tu ghesmate Khāvar Miyāne montasheresh nakonin. Unjā iransetizā fori miān "troll"-bāzi darmiāran va un khabaro bozorgnamāyi mikonan. Age lāzem bud, haminjā tu Chill Thread "postesh" konin. Motshakeram.


Fahmidam.

Yet I still receive accusations of treachery. Age fāghat hamin mikhastin, no problem I can do that. Ama bāzia harfāye mozakhraf daran migan va kheli maloome ke bāzia ba man masale daran. Barāye ye chizi kheli koochik.

To mano mishnasi, midonid ke man kheli ārām hastam, tohin mikonan, fosh midan harchizi, I don't care, tavajo nemikonam be doshman, ama mano be ye adame sade negah nakon. Vaghti daram az khode Irani ashghal mishnavam, ino dige nemitonam tahamol konam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> once it became clear it was a dud, I deleted the post because their was nothing to it


So you admit that you prematurely posted a massive BREAKING NEWS thread without even confirming your source or what has happened? Thanks for clearing it up. My question still stands though... why did a rumor about a negative event in Iran make your panties so wet and excited? That is still a question for me.

@SalarHaqq already explained for you the negativities of such activities as yours. Your activities are perfectly in line with the MEK troll farm in Albania.

Kose nane vatanforusha ba to... Don't let the door hit you. Good riddance.


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> So you admit that you prematurely posted a massive BREAKING NEWS thread without even confirming your source or what has happened? Thanks for clearing it up. My question still stands though... why did a rumor about a negative event in Iran make your panties so wet and excited? That is still a question for me.
> 
> @SalarHaqq already explained for you the negativities of such activities as yours. Your activities are perfectly in line with the MEK troll farm in Albania.
> 
> Kose nane vatanforusha ba to... Don't let the door hit you. Good riddance.


Are you blind or just stupid. my source was IRIB lol. What more source do you want than national television?.

This is one of the underlying problems with our people. Look how fast people turn on one another...and then he accuses me of treachery when he is doing the enemy a favor of divide and conquer and to damage unity.

Khafe dige



Dariush the Great said:


> Kose nane vatanforusha ba to... Don't let the door hit you. Good riddance.


@SalarHaqq I am being accused of being a useful idoit for the enemy right? Do you have a problem with this division? I've been on this forum for years and now my own are being hostile towards me because of a post on the middle east thread. Is this really what i comes down to?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Are you blind or just stupid. my source was IRIB lol. What more source do you want than national television?.
> 
> This is one of the underlying problems with our people. Look how fast people turn on one another...and then he accuses me of treachery when he is doing the enemy a favor of divide and conquer and to damage unity.
> 
> Khafe dige


You don't get it.. do you? Your post was EXACTLY the same as Heshmat Alavi (known MEK twitter troll) and other MEK and pro Monarchists. If an IRIB sellout reformist reporter ate some delicious snack would you eat the same what he is having? Why are our people suffering from a low IQ? Why can they can not decide right or wrong in their respective context?

If you are still struggling to understand what you did was NOT in favor of Iran i really really pity you.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> So you admit that you prematurely posted a massive BREAKING NEWS thread without even confirming your source or what has happened? Thanks for clearing it up. My question still stands though... why did a rumor about a negative event in Iran make your panties so wet and excited? That is still a question for me.
> 
> @SalarHaqq already explained for you the negativities of such activities as yours. Your activities are perfectly in line with the MEK troll farm in Albania.
> 
> Kose nane vatanforusha ba to... Don't let the door hit you. Good riddance.


@Dariush the Great and @Stryker1982 ...guys please ..you are both patriot Iranians...it was a simple misjudgement ..could happen to any one...My thanks to Stryker1982 for showing great understanding and deleting the post..Dariush Jan you know better than any one else that infighting amongst Iranians only makes the enemies happy..please direct your angers against enemies of iran and I know both of you have done wonderful job of hitting them with your posts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> You don't get it.. do you? Your post was EXACTLY the same as Heshmat Alavi (known MEK twitter troll) and other MEK and pro Monarchists. If an IRIB reformist reporter ate some delicious snack would you eat the same what he is having? Why are our people suffering from a low IQ? Why can they can not decide right or wrong in their respective context?



Funny, you accuse me of being a traitor yet you are going around on enemies twitter accounts? Not to mention you have the flag of Iran on your handle without the IR symbol, and you have the nerve to accuse me of treachery? Low IQ is yourself Sir.

If an IRIB reporter, reports news, I will take it and post it, *because it is news. *It's not RUMORS. When IRIB reports news, and shows videos on national television (which turned out to be wrong). It doesn't not make me a traitor. When they retracted it, I withdrew the post, now if you have a problem with the title, I can apologies for that and I can fix that next time. If you do not like anything Iran related posted there, I can do that as well, but when you conduct personal attacks like this? Including the insult towards my mother, you have gone steps to far here Dariush.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Funny, you accuse me of being a traitor yet you are going around on enemies twitter accounts? Not to mention you have the flag of Iran on your handle without the IR symbol, and you have the nerve to accuse me of treachery? Low IQ is yourself Sir.
> 
> If an IRIB reporter, reports news, I will take it and post it, *because it is news. *It's not RUMORS. When IRIB reports news, and shows videos on national television (which turned out to be wrong). It doesn't not make me a traitor. When they retracted it, I withdrew the post, now if you have a problem with the title, I can apologies for that and I can fix that next time. If you do not like anything Iran related posted there, I can do that as well, but when you conduct personal attacks like this? Including the insult towards my mother, you have gone steps to far here Dariush.



Man, now you are just grasping for straws but i will address your ''points''. 

MEK twitter accounts and their contents have been widely reported in Iran and everyone knows what they are posting about. Monitoring enemy activities is a must! but repeating them is betrayal. How can you not understand such a very basic thing?

The 3 colors of Iran are eternal and loyal to Iran only. Not to any establishment. Iran itself is eternal irrespective of any government. My allegiance is to Iran only.

I also have addressed why it is not wise to report such things. It does not benefit Iran. Period.

Had you refrained from name calling earlier i might have responded in a different manner. Anyway as @aryobarzan said.. this is unnecessary. I really hope you understood my point and why i think what you did was wrong and agree with what i said. Even if you do not admit it publicly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Man, now you are just grasping for straws but i will address your ''points''.
> 
> MEK twitter accounts and their contents have been widely reported in Iran and everyone knows what they are posting about. Monitoring enemy activities is a must! but repeating them is betrayal. How can you not understand such a very basic thing?
> 
> The 3 colors of Iran are eternal and loyal to Iran only. Not to any establishment. Iran itself is eternal irrespective of any government. My allegiance is to Iran only.
> 
> I also have addressed why it is not wise to report such things. It does not benefit Iran. Period.
> 
> Had you refrained from name calling earlier i might have responded in a different manner. Anyway as @aryobarzan said.. this is unnecessary. I really hope you understood my point and why i think what you did was wrong and agree with what i said. Even if you do not admit it publicly.




What the hell are you talking about? I don't go on enemy propaganda twitter sites because I don't care what they say, but if you like to "monitor" what MEK or Israeli twitter accounts say by all means, keep reading their propaganda. I don't care about what any of them say.

How can you accuse me of "repeating" them. I don't look at their posts to repeat them, if something sounded similar *FOR A TITLE POST (which are usually generic), *and you are making random connections, that's your problem not me.

Had you asked me to wait a little bit before posting anything next time because news fluctuates quickly,
Had you asked me to only post on the chill thread if something ever happens in Iran like others have.

Sure, no problem. I'd happily listen, I've posted many many things on the middle east forum in the past no one has ever had a problem, if anyone requested something from me, I'd listen. But the first thing you did was accuse me of MEK, or being a traitor. You have a habit of this behavior.

I am done with you and your presence on this forum Dariush, I don't take these bullshit accusations lightly, and I have been on this forum for years. Then you have to bring my mother into this. No, I will not be bullied and pushed out by you. You are the only person ever to accuse me of such things. You are on my ignore now.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415349716733218821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415349795409985537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415558897096486913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415352627202727939
ششصد متر زیر گرانیت میزان انتقال شوک انفجار رو حساب کن
بمب هم دو مگاتن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Taliban offer 3 month ceasefire with Afghan government in exchange for 7000 Taliban prisoners








Taliban seeks ceasefire with Afghan forces in exchange for release of 7,000 prisoners Doha, Doha - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Taliban seeks ceasefire with Afghan forces in exchange for release of 7,000 prisoners. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





Afghan government forces take back district on Iran-Afghan border 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415671354771218440
Afghan forces claim to recapture one of the border crossings with Pakistan








Reuters on the authority of an Afghan government official: Our forces have recaptured the Chaman border crossing with Pakistan from the Taliban Spin Buldak, Kandahar - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.co


Reuters on the authority of an Afghan government official: Our forces have recaptured the Chaman border crossing with Pakistan from the Taliban. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





Constant fighting and bombings in Afghanistan causing people to flee





22 Afghan commandos executed by Taliban after they surrendered





The USA and their NATO allies really screwed up badly. They left abruptly rather than in a step by step process. This has created a huge power vacuum. I feel sorry for Afghan people, they have been abandoned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

sha ah said:


> Taliban offer 3 month ceasefire with Afghan government in exchange for 7000 Taliban prisoners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban seeks ceasefire with Afghan forces in exchange for release of 7,000 prisoners Doha, Doha - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Taliban seeks ceasefire with Afghan forces in exchange for release of 7,000 prisoners. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afghanistan.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghan government forces take back district on Iran-Afghan border
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415671354771218440
> Afghan forces claim to recapture one of the border crossings with Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters on the authority of an Afghan government official: Our forces have recaptured the Chaman border crossing with Pakistan from the Taliban Spin Buldak, Kandahar - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.co
> 
> 
> Reuters on the authority of an Afghan government official: Our forces have recaptured the Chaman border crossing with Pakistan from the Taliban. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afghanistan.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constant fighting and bombings in Afghanistan causing people to flee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 Afghan commandos executed by Taliban after they surrendered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The USA and their NATO allies really screwed up badly. They left abruptly rather than in a step by step process. This has created a huge power vacuum. I feel sorry for Afghan people, they have been abandoned.


why are the taliban proposing such a thing ? wudnt that allow the government to organize and plan an effective counter attack against the taliban? Three months are long time, this cud be all the govt needs. My hope is that the govt is able to fight the taliban long enuf to significant weaken it as well as weakening itself. This will allow IRGC fatemeyoun factions to have a stronger standing than before.Imo Taliban are not themilitary force that they are portrayed to be. Afterall a few thousand yanks pushed these monkeys into the mountains for a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran's MAPNA is heavily involved with this project considered one of the biggest in middle east... (three times the generating capacity of Iran's nuclear power plant in Bushehr) ...MAPNA to build and deliver the Generator Turbines and also financing: @camelguy @dani92 do U guys have any update on this project.







*Iraq power plant completes second phase*
By MEED 12 Jun 2020 (Last Updated June 12th, 2020 17:27)




The second phase of the 3,000MW Rumaila independent power project (IPP) near Basra in southern Iraq has come online. Credit: Avigator Fortuner / Shutterstock.
*Share Article*
*The 3,000MW Rumaila plant is being developed as an independent power project*
The second phase of the 3,000MW Rumaila independent power project (IPP) near Basra in southern Iraq has come online.
It is understood the developer Jordan’s Shamara Group is aiming to complete the remaining 1,500MW third and fourth phases of the project by 2022.
Shamara Group signed a 15-17-year power-purchase agreement with the Iraqi Electricity Ministry in 2014.

MEED reported in 2015 that the Iraqi federal government had issued a sovereign guarantee letter, the first of its kind, for the project, which was Iraq’s first IPP outside the Kurdish autonomous region.
*In July 2015, Shamara awarded the $2.5bn engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) contract to Iran’s Mapna Group, which is understood to have arranged financing for the schem*e.

The Rumaila IPP is a combined-cycle power plant with 12 gas and six steam turbines. *Mapna has been contracted to supply the turbines.In May 2017, the Export Guarantee Fund of Iran (EGFI) confirmed providing Mapna with a $300m *principles of responsible investment (PRI) policy, which covers the project against political risks such as an outbreak of war, expropriation, confiscation and breach of contract by the host government.
Iran has played an influential role in Iraq since the US withdrawal from the country. Basra is just 23 kilometres from the Iranian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415944242225205256
فرق عظیمی هست بین استاد تدریس کن و استاد تولید کن

استادی که خود شرکت دانش بنیان تولید کند و دانشجویان کارافرین بسازد

ایران با دانش بنیانی و کار افرینی از تحریم ها ازاد میشه 

کار اصلی استاد مهندسی ساخت محصول ه نه مساله حل کردن

کارافرین ساختن مهمه نه امادگی برای کنکور ارشد و دکترا و یا مقاله های زپرتی که تولید میکنن​


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415349716733218821
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415349795409985537
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415558897096486913
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415352627202727939
> ششصد متر زیر گرانیت میزان انتقال شوک انفجار رو حساب کن
> بمب هم دو مگاتن



*I hope all Iranians will one day wake up,* that the only option for the Israelis is the nuclear option, this is hard for millions of Iranians to believe true, but it is. It's real, and it's something seriously thought about in Iran.

F-35 launched nuclear earth penetrators (30+ of them to be deployed) to destroy/damage Fordow, Natanz, and dozen+ missile bases.

Iran has a life-death necessity of acquiring nuclear weapons (if it hasn't already) to respond in kind. This is the highest stakes of conflict ever imagined. Literally the stakes cannot be higher and a reduction and destruction of nuclear capability in a nuclear deal would give them the green light to attack.


----------



## aryobarzan

Stryker1982 said:


> *I hope all Iranians will one day wake up,* that the only option for the Israelis is the nuclear option, this is hard for millions of Iranians to believe true, but it is. It's real, and it's something seriously thought about in Iran.
> 
> F-35 launched nuclear earth penetrators (30+ of them to be deployed) to destroy/damage Fordow, Natanz, and dozen+ missile bases.
> 
> Iran has a life-death necessity of acquiring nuclear weapons (if it hasn't already) to respond in kind. This is the highest stakes of conflict ever imagined. Literally the stakes cannot be higher and a reduction and destruction of nuclear capability in a nuclear deal would give them the green light to attack.


I agree with you..going nuclear is the only survival tool for iran....that is why iran has a secret nuclear capability...the jcpoa is a diversionary show ..all sides know..no one admits.....best to keep it away from news headlines..works for everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> *I hope all Iranians will one day wake up,* that the only option for the Israelis is the nuclear option, this is hard for millions of Iranians to believe true, but it is. It's real, and it's something seriously thought about in Iran.
> 
> F-35 launched nuclear earth penetrators (30+ of them to be deployed) to destroy/damage Fordow, Natanz, and dozen+ missile bases.
> 
> Iran has a life-death necessity of acquiring nuclear weapons (if it hasn't already) to respond in kind. This is the highest stakes of conflict ever imagined. Literally the stakes cannot be higher and a reduction and destruction of nuclear capability in a nuclear deal would give them the green light to attack.



خاطرتون جمع باشه

خامنه ای و اطرافیانش از سی سال پیش به اون لحظه فکر کردند

نگران فتوا هم نباشین

همان چیزی که پمپیو و مایک میلی به ترامپ گفتند
برای حمله به ایران و این مگاتن بازی ها دیر شده​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> I agree with you..going nuclear is the only survival tool for iran....that is why iran has a secret nuclear capability...the jcpoa is a diversionary show ..all sides know..no one admits.....best to keep it away from news headlines..works for everyone.



This is what I suspect as well, all the tests were done almost 20 years ago, modern simulation can use the data from the tests to simulate the design of a successful warhead without a detonation test. All that was required is a small stockpile of highly enriched uranium in secret to miniaturize onto a Shahab-3.

Who can say with certainty that their was never any clandestine enrichment infrastructure somewhere in this country, back in the early 2000s? Perhaps not owned by the AEOI but a parallel program run by Sepah.

It's not the first time Sepah has had their own parallel programs.



Shawnee said:


> خاطرتون جمع باشه
> 
> خامنه ای و اطرافیانش از سی سال پیش به اون لحظه فکر کردند
> 
> نگران فتوا هم نباشین
> 
> همان چیزی که پمپیو و مایک میلی به ترامپ گفتند
> برای حمله به ایران و این مگاتن بازی ها دیر شده​


Inshallah, ma darim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> خاطرتون جمع باشه
> 
> خامنه ای و اطرافیانش از سی سال پیش به اون لحظه فکر کردند
> 
> نگران فتوا هم نباشین
> 
> همان چیزی که پمپیو و مایک میلی به ترامپ گفتند
> برای حمله به ایران و این مگاتن بازی ها دیر شده​


Negaran fatwa hastim. Chon ke agha Khamenei ke dorugh goo nist. Vaghti ke fatwa dade dige nemiad dobare varesh dare ke. Motasefane agha Khamenei daghighan khatte doshmana ro donbal mikone. Faghat sahyoonista va Amricayia va doshmanan Iran dust nadaran Iran selahe hasteyi dashte bashe. Che faaje bozorgi!


----------



## sha ah

In the last day or so the Houthis have taken large chunks of territory in southern Yemen, Al Bayda district. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415764464650104839

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415944242225205256
> فرق عظیمی هست بین استاد تدریس کن و استاد تولید کن
> 
> استادی که خود شرکت دانش بنیان تولید کند و دانشجویان کارافرین بسازد
> 
> ایران با دانش بنیانی و کار افرینی از تحریم ها ازاد میشه
> 
> کار اصلی استاد مهندسی ساخت محصول ه نه مساله حل کردن
> 
> کارافرین ساختن مهمه نه امادگی برای کنکور ارشد و دکترا و یا مقاله های زپرتی که تولید میکنن​


به حکم نگاه کن اون استاد دارای عنوان مدیریتی هست و اون هست که میزان حقوقش را بالا برده.
الان یک استاد به زور 10-12 بگیره تازخ اگر خودش را بکشه. اون پستهای مدیریتی دانشگاه هست که حقوق داره شما دیپلم باش ولی بشو رییس دفتریکی از معاونهای رییس دانشگاه حقوقت اندازه استاد دانشگاه هست شاید هم بیشتر. 
گیر میخواهی بدی به جای درست گیر بدید آدرس اشتباه ندید


Dariush the Great said:


> Negaran fatwa hastim. Chon ke agha Khamenei ke dorugh goo nist. Vaghti ke fatwa dade dige nemiad dobare varesh dare ke. Motasefane agha Khamenei daghighan khatte doshmana ro donbal mikone. Faghat sahyoonista va Amricayia va doshmanan Iran dust nadaran Iran selahe hasteyi dashte bashe. Che faaje bozorgi!


تو باید ببینی یک فتوا چطور عمل میکنه. فتوا حکم حکومتی نیست آقای خامنه ای هم بالاترین مقام مذهبی نیست. وقتی ایشان فتوایی بده افرادی که از ایشان تبعییت میکنند باید به اون عمل کنند ولی نظر ایشان به عنوان مسال با آیت الله مکارم یا آیت الله سیستانی در همه موارد یکی نیست . اگر افرادی که روی این مساله کار میکنند از یک نفر دیگر تبعییت بکنند اون مشکل شما هم برطرف میشه.هیچ مشکل شرعی هم پیش نمیاد


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

در ادامه این گزارش آمده است، درست است که واشنگتن جهان، منطقه و کشورهای بزرگ را با شیوه مرموز خروجش از افغانستان از نظر زمان نادرست و سرعت خروج غافلگیر کرد؛ اما همین واشنگتن، آن‌طور که به نظر می‌رسد، خود از موضع خارجی گروه طالبان با کشورهای مجاور به‌طور مشخص سه کشور (چین، روسیه و ایران) جا خورد؛ سه کشوری که در واقع آمریکا با خروجش از افغانستان آن‌ها را هدف قرار داده بود.

این شبکه لبنانی ادامه داد:‌ «*واشنگتن خارج شد و در حالی که طالبان را می‌دید با گام‌های بلند به سوی روسیه، چین و ایران حرکت می‌کند. آن‌طور که به نظر می‌رسد این گروه صادق است و می‌خواهد روابط خوبی با سه کشور مذکور داشته باشد ازاین‌رو بایدن رئیس‌جمهور [آمریکا] ‌ از این وضعیت خشمگین شد.* درست در زمانی که او بر اختلاف و درگیری ایران و طالبان در پی مسائل مذهبی-مرزی-تاریخی حساب کرده بود، نه‌تنها این امر رخ نداد بلکه بالعکس، تهران به‌سرعت با یک راهبرد حکمیانه و واقع‌نگرانه با نفوذ فعلی و قدرتمندانه طالبان تعامل کرد».
---------------
---------------
*خامنه ای در جریان جنگ عراق، جنگ افغانستان در سال ۹۸ و ۲۰۲۱ و جنگ قره باغ ثابت کرد تحلیل بلند مدت قدرتمندی داره

بر خلاف مدعیان تویتری تحلیل مسایل نظامی، خامنه ای جرات کافی در برخورد صحیح را داشت

شاید مسایلی مثل فتوای هسته ای خامنه ای و واکنش محافظه کارانه خامنه ای پس از ماجرای ترامپ و حمله در فرودگاه بغداد هم در دراز مدت تصمیم درستی بوده باشه. تصمیماتی محافظه کارانه با مخالفان بسیار زیاد و عصبانی*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

If you want a good laugh,then check this one out...
https://www.getrevue.co/profile/Jon...and-the-biden-administrations-response-323909
Its like the crazy "2011 assassination plot" all over again,tho no involvement of mexican drug cartel hit men this time around sadly....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416443990048575491
جناب ریحانی در اینجا اصل موضوع را در اثر احساساتی شدن گم کرده

هسته ای بودن عامل تحریم ایران نبوده و برعکس اهرم رفع تحریم بوده
وگرنه ایران مثل ونزویلا اهرمی نداشت

هسته ای شده یک بمب نیست که یکباره زنگی زنگ شویم یا رومی روم

همون جمله معروف
هسته ای شدن یک راهه​


----------



## Aramagedon

حتما ببینید:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hack-Hook said:


> تو باید ببینی یک فتوا چطور عمل میکنه. فتوا حکم حکومتی نیست آقای خامنه ای هم بالاترین مقام مذهبی نیست. وقتی ایشان فتوایی بده افرادی که از ایشان تبعییت میکنند باید به اون عمل کنند ولی نظر ایشان به عنوان مسال با آیت الله مکارم یا آیت الله سیستانی در همه موارد یکی نیست . اگر افرادی که روی این مساله کار میکنند از یک نفر دیگر تبعییت بکنند اون مشکل شما هم برطرف میشه.هیچ مشکل شرعی هم پیش نمیاد


 Khoob motevaje sohbatat nashodam. Yani kasi ke masalan roo prozhe bomb dar Iran kar mikone mitune dastur yek ayatollah dige ro donbal kone? ya...


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> Khoob motevaje sohbatat nashodam. Yani kasi ke masalan roo prozhe bomb dar Iran kar mikone mitune dastur yek ayatollah dige ro donbal kone? ya...



Chi gooftan? be inglisi mitooni begi?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> Chi gooftan? be inglisi mitooni begi?


Man ham harfe ishoon ro motevaje nashodam dadash.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> Khoob motevaje sohbatat nashodam. Yani kasi ke masalan roo prozhe bomb dar Iran kar mikone mitune dastur yek ayatollah dige ro donbal kone? ya...


چیز خاصی نبود اون جوری که فتواها عمل میکنم را توضیح دادم . ایران اصلا پروژه بمب هسته ای ندارد که بخواهد یک چنین اتفاقی بیافتد ولی یک فتوا واجب الاجرا برای همه نیست . فقط کسانی که از یک روحانی پیروی میکنند باید به فتوای اون روحانی عمل بکنند.اگر مثلاً آیت‌الله مکارم یک فتوا بده مسی که از آیت الله سیستانی پیروی میکنه هیچ اجباری نداره که به اون فتوا عمل بکند..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashool

Dariush the Great said:


> Negaran fatwa hastim. Chon ke agha Khamenei ke dorugh goo nist. Vaghti ke fatwa dade dige nemiad dobare varesh dare ke. Motasefane agha Khamenei daghighan khatte doshmana ro donbal mikone. Faghat sahyoonista va Amricayia va doshmanan Iran dust nadaran Iran selahe hasteyi dashte bashe. Che faaje bozorgi!


نترس تو اسلام غیر از فتوا یه چیز دیکه داریم با نام تقیه و جایب بدونی در تشیع معنی اش میشود دورویی پیشگیرانه یا دروغ مصلحتی چطور تا قبل از سال 2000 مشکل فتوا نداشت بعد از ان پبدا کرد مقام معظم رهبری خیلی باهوشتر و خردمند تر از یه مشت غربی بی هویت هستن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

update:
*Asghar Farhadi Wins Grand Prix of Cannes Film Festival*





> The Cannes Film Festival awarded its Grand Prix to prominent Iranian filmmaker Asghar Farhadi for his latest drama “A Hero” in its 74th edition.


Farhadi jointly won the award along with Finnish director Juho Kuosmanen’s “Compartment No. 6.”.
In his speech after receiving the award from eminent American filmmaker Oliver Stone, Farhadi said he has not stopped making films in the past 36 years despite all the restrictions with the hope of raising questions about the bitter social conditions of Iran.
He also expressed hope that he would be able to continue his career as he is confident that awareness-raising is one of the most important ways to save Iran.
*Farhadi’s latest film, A Hero, received a five-minute standing ovation in its world premiere at the Cannes Film Festival a few days ago*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

And this is how some other Iranians spend their time exploring Iran's second tallest peak "ALAM KOOH":

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416768319282159616
Sukhoi’s 5th gen fighter finally revealed.

While the likelihood of Iran being able to acquire it is low, I think it is the most likely 5th gen plane Iran would acquire ( vs let’s say a SU-57, J-31, J-20).

All depends on how independent Russia plans to be from the West and how willing it is to strengthen Iran at the same time. At this time indications are they are still the same old Russia from the 90’s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

This is a good video to watch for all the western worshipping Iranians. and all the western propaganda soaked Iranians who seem to believe the american military is this invincible unbeatable thing, designed to instill defeatism into their opponents.

this is the fruits of the *ROT* of western trash culture. is this really what you want for Irans future? the west is rapidly disintegrerating at this point...... Iran literally has to wait out another generation AT MAX and the normal oldies will die out, and the crazy woke gen take over.












the woke disease is rapidly destroying the western culture, way of life, and military might. just beautfiul seeing the fruits of marxist seeds finally coming to destroy the west.... almost like a knockout punch from the long dead soviet union

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415349716733218821
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415349795409985537
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415558897096486913
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415352627202727939
> ششصد متر زیر گرانیت میزان انتقال شوک انفجار رو حساب کن
> بمب هم دو مگاتن





Stryker1982 said:


> *I hope all Iranians will one day wake up,* that the only option for the Israelis is the nuclear option, this is hard for millions of Iranians to believe true, but it is. It's real, and it's something seriously thought about in Iran.
> 
> F-35 launched nuclear earth penetrators (30+ of them to be deployed) to destroy/damage Fordow, Natanz, and dozen+ missile bases.
> 
> Iran has a life-death necessity of acquiring nuclear weapons (if it hasn't already) to respond in kind. This is the highest stakes of conflict ever imagined. Literally the stakes cannot be higher and a reduction and destruction of nuclear capability in a nuclear deal would give them the green light to attack.





Dariush the Great said:


> Negaran fatwa hastim. Chon ke agha Khamenei ke dorugh goo nist. Vaghti ke fatwa dade dige nemiad dobare varesh dare ke. Motasefane agha Khamenei daghighan khatte doshmana ro donbal mikone. Faghat sahyoonista va Amricayia va doshmanan Iran dust nadaran Iran selahe hasteyi dashte bashe. Che faaje bozorgi!



Whoo, big bad US weapons... Larzidam az tars.

There are just a few aspects brothers may have overlooked (with all due respect):

1) What's the range of these tactical nuclear A2G bunker buster munitions? Indeed, not enough to threaten Iranian underground ballistic missile bases beyond the range of Iran's formidable integrated air defence network.

In other words, US aggressors would need to neutralize Iran's air defences first, before even thinking of striking Iranian ballistic missile bases with these nuclear bunker busters. Now here's the point: this will leave enough time for Iran to fire hundreds upon hundreds, if not thousands upon thousands of ballistic missiles before the bulk of her essentially mobile AD arsenal is annihilated?

2) What do you think the international political repercussions of the US regime using 30+ nuclear weapons on Iran would be (since according to an Iranian military official, Iran has at least one under-mountain missile base per province)? Knowing that this isn't the year 1991 anymore. China and Russia would duly take note and adjust their nuclear first-use doctrines against the US regime accordingly.

3) User Patarames on Twitter stated that Iran's underground BM bases are safe even from tactical nukes if I remember correctly.

4) Fatwa against nuclear weapons or not, is it not a given that hazrat-e āghā must have thought this through in minute detail? If he was short sighted and naive, could Iran have survived since he took over Supreme Leadership in 1988, ie more than 30 years ago? Answer is clearly negative.

We need to ask yourselves, if Iran was at such an existential risk of a US aggression, why the heck haven't they dared to launch an attack to this day? To this question, sectarianists and other people with not so positive views of Iran will postulate outlandish hypotheses such as a supposed "secret, under-the-table alliance or understanding between Iran and the US against Arabs / Sunnis etc", and more rational observers will be compelled to come to the realization that Iran's conventional deterrence plus its potential breakout capability have been efficient enough to discourage the enemy from direct military aggression.

----------



Shawnee said:


> خاطرتون جمع باشه
> 
> خامنه ای و اطرافیانش از سی سال پیش به اون لحظه فکر کردند
> 
> نگران فتوا هم نباشین
> 
> همان چیزی که پمپیو و مایک میلی به ترامپ گفتند
> برای حمله به ایران و این مگاتن بازی ها دیر شده



Well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> *Iranians shine in Cannes film festival:
> 
> 
> 
> https://ifpnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/video_2021-07-14_15-21-23.mp4
> 
> 
> *
> *Farhadi’s Latest Drama Receives 5-Minute Standing Ovation in Cannes Festival*
> 
> July 14, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farhadi’s latest Cannes competition entry A Hero is a social drama about moral dilemmas and the alacritous flexibility of principles.
> The auteur focuses on his usual themes, holding up a mirror, and offering his viewers glimpses into the psyche of contemporary Iranian society.
> The brilliant performances of actors and Farhadi’s engaging script have received critical acclaim since yesterday.
> The drama delivers a tale about ethics and integrity, and how they clash with each other when personal stakes are greater.
> 
> Shot during the pandemic in Shiraz and readied in time to debut at Cannes, the distribution rights of A Hero have already been scooped up by Amazon, and it is expected to drop on Prime video soon.
> Farhadi, a Cannes favourite, attended the premiere alongside his cast on the Croisette, where he received a standing ovation lasting several minutes even before the screening began. The film will compete for the prestigious Palme d’Or (his third if he manages this feat.)
> The soft-spoken and affable Rahim (Amir Jadidi) is out on parole from his prison sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A separated man with a son with speech impediment who lives with his sister’s family, he has defaulted on his debts that sent him to prison. But if he can manage to pay off his debts, he can avoid spending the rest of the years of his punishment in jail. He may have found a way out: his girlfriend Farkhondeh (Sahar Goldust) recently stumbled upon a lost handbag with some gold coins that she wants to sell to raise money for Rahim’s debt repayment.
> But when the couple consult with a pawn broker, they realise the money may simply not be enough for a prison bailout. Rahim has a change of mind, and wants to return the coins.
> When the prison officials get wind of Rahim’s deed after the bag is returned to its owner, they milk it to their benefit to distract public scrutiny of a prison death. Rahim is now forced to pretend he found the handbag, and the news gets picked up by local media that even prompts a charity to organise a fundraiser for his bailout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But things quickly go south when the disbelieving creditor raises doubts about Rahim’s story, over and above questioning the prudence of honouring Rahim for a deed that is only ethical and commonplace. Now, Rahim must convince his skeptical potential employer that his tale is indeed true, over and above getting hold of the funds raised by the charity that he is at risk of losing. In another director’s hands, things may have been different but this is Farhadi so the protracted drama unspools further with episodes in which Rahim takes one bad step after another, pushing him further away from his liberation.





aryobarzan said:


> update:
> *Asghar Farhadi Wins Grand Prix of Cannes Film Festival*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farhadi jointly won the award along with Finnish director Juho Kuosmanen’s “Compartment No. 6.”.
> In his speech after receiving the award from eminent American filmmaker Oliver Stone, Farhadi said he has not stopped making films in the past 36 years despite all the restrictions with the hope of raising questions about the bitter social conditions of Iran.
> He also expressed hope that he would be able to continue his career as he is confident that awareness-raising is one of the most important ways to save Iran.
> *Farhadi’s latest film, A Hero, received a five-minute standing ovation in its world premiere at the Cannes Film Festival a few days ago*.




Respected brother, if you will allow me to express my take on this: I do not believe tat this is something a patriotic Iranian ought to celebrate or take pride in.

Why?

1) Almost all of Farhadi's motion pictures shot in Iran present a dark, negative, depressing image of Iranian society. Which is precisely why they are being showered with praise in the west.

In fact, a couple of years ago, he directed a film which reflects upon certain social issues affecting Spain... And guess what? That film was treated as insignificant by western reviewers, and it was entirely ignored by major film festivals. Whereas his socially critical films about Iran are, on the contrary, advertized in the most frenetic ways.

Like virtually every other Iranian director whose works get crowned at western-based film festivals, Farhadi is echoing one way or another the dominant anti-Iran propaganda spread by western regimes and their mainstream media mouthpieces. All these filmmakers are aligned on the liberal agenda.

Truth is that Iranian cinema as a whole (much like other forms of contemporary Iranian arts) has mostly turned into a weapon instrumentalized against Iran by her existential enemies.

Works that get major airplay in the west, are generally co-produced by western companies. What is more, their scripts or the fundamental ideas underlying them, often originate from western sources.

There's this ominous German woman who is present each year at Tehran's international Fajr film festival... it is said that she puts on the table critical topics to be turned into films by Iranian directors - in exchange for funding offered by major western production companies, as well as guarantees of effective subsequent promotion.

2) Please do not assume for a second that film festivals in the west are politically neutral events (like the one in Cannes, which is actually one of the worst, even though culturally more discerning than the US Oscars, which of course are just as biased on the political level).

In fact, they are weapons of soft power in the hands of the globalist oligarchy to promote their nefarious agenda. Hence, standing ovations by an elite public devoted to this agenda, aren't really a good sign.

When it comes to Iranian cinema, a look at the sort of films that win awards at international festivals versus those which don't, make the politically motivated discrimination quite obvious. Indeed, truly fine feature length films such as _Mājarāye Nimruz_, _Tangeye Abu Ghorayb_,_ Lottery _or valuable TV series such as G_āndo _or _Khāneye 'Amn _will never gain entry into western-based festivals, western film critics will simply ignore them or severely put them down, and internet websites focused on cinema will systematically rate them below their actual worth.

Even a somewhat more commercial but interesting production such as_ Mārmulak _was not well received by western critics, simply because a revolutionary-oriented film fund financed its production, and even though this movie could actually be interpreted in different ways. So you can imagine how important contributions to Iranian cinema such as the seminal early work of Hatamikia have been boycotted in the west due to not conveying the kind of messages nor promoting the sort of values western regimes want the Iranian public to be subjected to.

3) Generally speaking, "celebrities" (as they are referred to nowadays in Iran) from show business and sports, are some of the most lowly elements of Iranian society as far as their political engagement is concerned. Complete westernized sell-outs in their immense majority, I've no doubt you'd be profoundly shocked to notice how diametrically opposed their views are to your nationalist or patriotic political ideals.

From Mahnaz Afshar's cowardly "Twitter" attack against Iraqi PMU's who were selflessly providing aid to victims of natural hazards in Khuzestan in 2019, to the myriad of actors who participated in an advertisement video inviting Iranians to make their DNA samples available to shady US-companies with probable zionist links (which will only help the enemy develope gene-specific biological weapons customized against Iranians), political and social attitudes displayed in these circles are truly disgusting.

4) I also used to view occurrences like the recent one at Cannes under a positive light. Until Jafar Panahi's treasonous conduct during the failed 2009 "Green movement", as well as the politically biased, official backing Panahi received from organizers of western film festivals (Cannes in particular), achieved to open my eyes for good.

You see, we might tell ourselves these prizes awarded to Iranian filmmakers by western institutions testify to the talent of contemporary Iranian artists. And even though they can be considered as talented indeed, the fact remains that the only reason behind these awards is the subversive social-political messaging these foreign commissioned films carry through, in line with the zio-American "regime change" agenda against Iran.

These films are not made for the broad public (although most of those intended for the masses are equally subversive and dangerous, but that's another topic): their target audience is the 20%-40% most educated segment of the western public, as well as the of Iran's cinematographic, artistic and intellectual social microcosm, ie an influential elite within these respective countries.

And the message they transmit, or in other terms, what those western viewers who engaged in a 5-minute standing ovation were probably thinking, can be described as follows: "Iranians are such wonderful people, they're in fact pretty much like us. See, such a secularized and liberal folk, who share the same aspirations and outlooks on life... so we can and should sympathize with them. Only problem is their fundamentalist, extremist regime, which curtails their liberties and prevents them from deploying their enormous potential. Such a pity that is! Look how emancipated and independent-minded their women are, and yet they must struggle against Islamic law imposed by the reactionary regime, as well as repressive paternalistic traditions." Etc.

This line of propaganda is engineered by Iran's existential enemies in order to ensure that in the event of another "colored revolution" attempt or even some worse form of destabilization, this intellectually (and materially) privileged class of the west will unconditionally and automatically support the western- and zionist-backed opposition to the IR.

The zio-American empire is implementing a two-pronged propagandistic discourse against Iran aimed at its own public: while it feeds the liberal crowd of westerners with narratives such as the above, it simultaneously brainwashes conservative and more radical segments of western society with outright racist / islamophobic types of discourse (e.g. anti-Iranian evangelical zionist propaganda and so on). Hence, all segments of society and all sensitivities of public opinion are covered and psychologically conditioned to sympathize with the "regime change agenda" against Iran at all times.

I would also recommend watching some of Omid Dana's videos dedicated to the subject:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> And this is how some other Iranians spend their time exploring Iran's second tallest peak "ALAM KOOH":
> 
> View attachment 763297
> 
> View attachment 763298
> 
> View attachment 763300
> 
> 
> View attachment 763303
> 
> View attachment 763304
> 
> View attachment 763305
> 
> View attachment 763306
> 
> View attachment 763307


Wish you have posted a picture from its north wall which begin with 200m very step glacier and after that 450m of complete vertical granite wall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Because of the new Delta variant Iran is now in the fifth wave of Covid-19. However it seems that the situation has not gotten out of control as we have seen in India.

In the USA numbers are surging again with 300 deaths a day. Indonesia is seeing 1000 deaths a day.

Meanwhile countries that are determined to only purchase western vaccines have a problem. Western vaccines like Pfizer can only be stored in special freezers in near winter conditions.

That could explain why Japan has only given out one dose to 20% of their population while only 0.5% of their population are fully vaccinated, despite the fact that they are now hosting the Olympics.

Vaccine hesitancy is a serious issue as well. Some countries like Poland, although they have had ample access to large quantities of the western vaccines, have not been able to convince 40% of their population to vaccinate.

In Iran 3% are fully vaccinated while 6% have received at least one dose. This has added up to more than 8 million doses so far. Mostly medical professionals, the elderly and vulnerable people have received shots.

In Iran Covid-19 vaccines are expected to be available to the general public in September. One of the reasons for the slow rollout is because foreign vaccine makers have failed to live up to their quotas. Despite this Iran has so far been able to acquire 13 million doses from foreign suppliers.

The company behind the Cov-Iran Barekat vaccine is now producing 1.2 million doses per week. It takes 16 days after production for each dose to reach patients, because of quality control issues among others.

I have seen articles in western news outlets stating that Iranians are flooding to Armenia to get vaccinated out of desperation. However Armenia's president has stated that his country has only given out 100,000 doses to foreigners so obviously these claims are unfounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Erdogan says Taliban should end "occupation" in Afghanistan. Turkish President said, the Taliban should "end the occupation of their brothers' soil", and played down a warning from the militant group of consequences if Turkish troops remain in Afghanistan to run Kabul airport.

در سوریه هم ترکیه قرار بود جای امریکا رو پر کنه
هنوز هم برنامش هست

بیچاره مظلوم عبدی
بیچاره کردها
——————————————
————————-
ظهور اولین نام از حشد شیعی کابل

پس از سالها انتظار خلیلزاد

باید دید رفتار های این گروه را با افراد غنی و طالبان و امریکا و ترکیه در فرودگاه کابل

و این داستان ادامه دارد​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Because of the new Delta variant Iran is now in the fifth wave of Covid-19. However it seems that the situation has not gotten out of control as we have seen in India.
> 
> In the USA numbers are surging again with 300 deaths a day. Indonesia is seeing 1000 deaths a day.
> 
> Meanwhile countries that are determined to only purchase western vaccines have a problem. Western vaccines like Pfizer can only be stored in special freezers in near winter conditions.
> 
> That could explain why Japan has only given out one dose to 20% of their population while only 0.5% of their population are fully vaccinated, despite the fact that they are now hosting the Olympics.
> 
> Vaccine hesitancy is a serious issue as well. Some countries like Poland, although they have had ample access to large quantities of the western vaccines, have not been able to convince 40% of their population to vaccinate.
> 
> In Iran 3% are fully vaccinated while 6% have received at least one dose. This has added up to more than 8 million doses so far. Mostly medical professionals, the elderly and vulnerable people have received shots.
> 
> In Iran Covid-19 vaccines are expected to be available to the general public in September. One of the reasons for the slow rollout is because foreign vaccine makers have failed to live up to their quotas. Despite this Iran has so far been able to acquire 13 million doses from foreign suppliers.
> 
> The company behind the Cov-Iran Barekat vaccine is now producing 1.2 million doses per week. It takes 16 days after production for each dose to reach patients, because of quality control issues among others.
> 
> I have seen articles in western news outlets stating that Iranians are flooding to Armenia to get vaccinated out of desperation. However Armenia's president has stated that his country has only given out 100,000 doses to foreigners so obviously these claims are unfounded.


the people actually go to Armenia to get vaccine but its only an option available to wealthy and upper class . we are behind our vaccination schedule for various reasons and that's why it's happening. and about "However it seems that the situation has not gotten out of control as we have seen in India." part well its out of control if you try to find a hospital bed for one of your family then you'll see how hard it had become to find one.
in news we heard several thousands of bed were readied for covid patient by IRGC and Army but in reality we didn't saw their effect and you had to wait for hours or even days to get a bed in hospitals. A 10 liter cylinder of Oxygen on the market is more than one and half million of toman and you guess how long it last for a patient. in hospitals if only you were aware of the pressure on personnel


----------



## Shawnee

Same delays happened before for:
- Making domestic car fuel
- Making more standard car fuel
- Making COVID kits

*Iran is the first and only Muslim country to make COVID vaccine in millions.*



We will export it just like we did with car fuel.

Power comes from within not beyond the border.
Invest in yourself, in hard work and science.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Many nations are going through difficult times because of Covid, Iran is not alone in this regard.

Still you can't compare the situation in Iran to what happened in India, which was a human catastrophe on an unprecedented scale where the state institutions completely crumpled.

Yes some wealthy Iranians may be going off to foreign countries to receive vaccines but it's not on the scale that some western media outlets are proposing.

Also doing so is nothing remarkable. I remember when the vaccines were first introduced in the US, some Canadians went across the border to get vaccines months ahead of time.

As you can see even a wealthy and western allied nation like Taiwan has come up short when it comes to vaccinating its population. Only 0.5% of its population is fully vaccinated. There are several reasons for this but its primarily because they are only willing to use western vaccines.

Like I said, vaccine hesitancy is also huge problem for some countries. For example Poland has not been able to vaccinate more than 40% of its population because the majority are simply not interested.

Iranians that want to blame the government for not embracing western vaccines are not too bright. Look at Brazil and Philippines, both US allies, yet they are relying heavily on Chinese vaccines for their needs.

Even Japan, Taiwan, have received very small numbers of doses from the US/EU. Why ? Western vaccines are difficult to transport and expensive since massive air conditioned, cooled transportation is required.

For many countries that don't have phenomenal infrastructure or access to freezer units, especially in this hot summer, with global warming, it's just not feasible. Look at India, their vaccination efforts have fallen short,especially compared to China.

For Iran to produce its own vaccines, it has taken a few months longer, but in the long run it will be worth it for the nation. After what happened in India, producer nations are much more likely to hoard stockpiles for booster shots. Depending on foreign producers, especially when they're all so far from Iran, is not feasible for Iran.

Soon Iran will not only supply its own population but will also make billions from selling vaccines, not to mention helping humanity with medicine. The USA/EU and China/Russia, as we've seen cannot meet the worlds demand quickly enough.

The more countries produce vaccines and medicine in general the better. Iran made the right choice in the long run.



Hack-Hook said:


> the people actually go to Armenia to get vaccine but its only an option available to wealthy and upper class . we are behind our vaccination schedule for various reasons and that's why it's happening. and about "However it seems that the situation has not gotten out of control as we have seen in India." part well its out of control if you try to find a hospital bed for one of your family then you'll see how hard it had become to find one.
> in news we heard several thousands of bed were readied for covid patient by IRGC and Army but in reality we didn't saw their effect and you had to wait for hours or even days to get a bed in hospitals. A 10 liter cylinder of Oxygen on the market is more than one and half million of toman and you guess how long it last for a patient. in hospitals if only you were aware of the pressure on personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416796074115682304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416795977210552322

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416796414701625348

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Whoo, big bad US weapons... Larzidam az tars.
> 
> There are just a few aspects brothers may have overlooked (with all due respect):
> 
> 1) What's the range of these tactical nuclear A2G bunker buster munitions? Indeed, not enough to threaten Iranian underground ballistic missile bases beyond the range of Iran's formidable integrated air defence network.



Keep an open mind like the rest of the armed forces, they don't sit around bolstering about how Iran is an impenetrable fortress. They consider every possibility, IN THE WORDS OF Gen. Salami -> "Planning for the worst case scenario".

I agree, for them to use their future tactical 50 kiloton nuclear bombs, they'd have to penetrate Iranian IADS, or sneak through Iran's topography to reach close to their targets. Iran does have great detection capabilities that's correct, that being said, I'm not going to sit here and pretend Iran is a impenetrable fortress. I don't know what black projects they have worked on, or their offensive cyber capabilities but don't keep a closed mind about it. Prepare for the worst case scenario.



SalarHaqq said:


> In other words, US aggressors would need to neutralize Iran's air defences first, before even thinking of striking Iranian ballistic missile bases with these nuclear bunker busters. Now here's the point: this will leave enough time for Iran to fire hundreds upon hundreds, if not thousands upon thousands of ballistic missiles before the bulk of her essentially mobile AD arsenal is annihilated?



That is certainly the hope, and belief I have as well. Although I am not talking about US, only Israel. You mention Patarames later on here, and he also said himself, the bases need to empty out of their inventories as soon as possible because they will not be able to survive forever in the face of nuclear Jericho missiles or nuclear bunker busters in the event that their is a air campaign (although it is doubtful in my opinion).



SalarHaqq said:


> 2) What do you think the international political repercussions of the US regime using 30+ nuclear weapons on Iran would be (since according to an Iranian military official, Iran has at least one under-mountain missile base per province)? Knowing that this isn't the year 1991 anymore. China and Russia would duly take note and adjust their nuclear first-use doctrines against the US regime accordingly.


You know better than I do, about the Zionist control of western and global media. They will make up some lie that Iran was imminently about to conduct first strike on Israel with WMDs only to find out year later it was a lie. The Israelis can use how ever many nuclear weapons they want and the media will always sympathize with them, not to mention they will justify them as being "tactical" and "in remote areas" like how they flattened an Afghan village with the MOAB. Again, prepare for the worst case scenario. Don't forget, they don't have to use their Jericho's as a first strike, they can wait until they feel they can use it with justification as I will mention later.



SalarHaqq said:


> 3) User Patarames on Twitter stated that Iran's underground BM bases are safe even from tactical nukes if I remember correctly.


He never said they are immune, no base is immune, you strike the base with enough force to disable it. Simple as that, the smaller the CEP, the less force required.
Patarames mentioned about Jericho missiles being used as a first strike nuclear weapon which is likely the main option. If you re-read again, he clearly mentions that while the CEP of these Jericho's are too large to disable the bases because the nuclear hardened bases can absorb the shock of a nearby nuclear blast, multiple hits to the silo entrances with a 30m CEP improved Jericho will be difficult to withstand.

Hence, remember why a system like Bavar-373 was developed with anti-ballistic missile capability. It is the main threat from the Zionist's. The S-300PMU2 will also be useful in this regard. We need them to counter their Jericho's as much as possible so that we can respond with power. They have over 100 nuclear Jericho's and 200 is worst case.


SalarHaqq said:


> 4) Fatwa against nuclear weapons or not, is it not a given that hazrat-e āghā must have thought this through in minute detail? If he was short sighted and naive, could Iran have survived since he took over Supreme Leadership in 1988, ie more than 30 years ago? Answer is clearly negative.



I agree, like i said before they have "planned for the worst case scenario". I'm sure they have thought about it.


SalarHaqq said:


> We need to ask yourselves, if Iran was at such an existential risk of a US aggression, why the heck haven't they dared to launch an attack to this day? To this question, sectarianists and other people with not so positive views of Iran will postulate outlandish hypotheses such as a supposed "secret, under-the-table alliance or understanding between Iran and the US against Arabs / Sunnis etc", and more rational observers will be compelled to come to the realization that Iran's conventional deterrence plus its potential breakout capability have been efficient enough to discourage the enemy from direct military aggression.



Imao, yes stupid people who cannot contemplate that Iran is actually very very capable resort to these ridiculous postulations.

That being said, Iran has made it so, that only nuclear force can stop it, because it has developed such immense conventional counter force and protection. Everything you said here I agree with, that being said, their is one way to stop Iran and it is pretty clear as I've said earlier, low CEP nuclear missiles to each known base, including Natanz and Fordow.

Unlike the Soviet Union, we do not have a counter-force triad of which we can respond with, which is why I am an advocate for nuclear submarines and a submarine launched Khorramshahr. It is very hard to justify in the international scene, but theoretically It can be done, and the worst case scenarios need to be considered. These plans are not so different from what the US and Soviet Union had planned for each other in case of war. They don't care about international justification, they care about survival. 

This is a winnable war, but it requires very effective anti-Jericho capability (Bavar-373). I promise you, if we unload 1000 ballistic missiles onto Tel-Aviv with an average warhead of 750kg at Mach, lets say 8. They will use their Jericho's to stop the bases at all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417061840199294976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417061840199294976



This is a decent fighter for Iran, but as we all know about Russia. Not sure about the range though.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> This is a decent fighter for Iran, but as we all know about Russia. Not sure about the range though.



Basically a 5th gen F-16. 

75 of these and 75 of SU-30 could keep Iran airforce afloat for next 20 years until Iranian domestic projects take off.

All in cost will be less than 20B of maintenance and spare parts. (not sure the exact figure too lazy to do the calculations) 

once Iran starts doing its own maintenance and spare parts production plus using Iranian arms (instead of Russian ones) costs will drop for servicing the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Basically a 5th gen F-16.
> 
> 75 of these and 75 of SU-30 could keep Iran airforce afloat for next 20 years until Iranian domestic projects take off.
> 
> All in cost will be less than 20B of maintenance and spare parts. (not sure the exact figure too lazy to do the calculations)
> 
> once Iran starts doing its own maintenance and spare parts production plus using Iranian arms (instead of Russian ones) costs will drop for servicing the aircraft.


At this point, considering we've operated with little air capacity for so long, would it even be worth it as a stop gap...

Might as well use that 20B for domestic infrastructure because with current missile capabilities who will attack? As well as the F-35s are so expensive to operate, no one in the region can field many of them, we will likely be dealing with highly upgraded F-16/F-15 for the next 10 years atleast.

I think it was around 15mil operating cost per year for 1 F-35... crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415378888864174085
I think you guys know what this means


----------



## RΛIDEN

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415378888864174085
> I think you guys know what this means



What action was taken against the sabotage by the IRGC, brother Stryker1982?


----------



## Shawnee

همه جدیدها ضد لیزر شدند
حمله لیزری به سادگی قبل نیست
معنیش اگر درست باشه یعنی
سلمان

ما تا حالا ماهواره بزرگ وعملیاتی نداشتیم
از همون ده سال پیش حرفش بود که روزی که بفرستیم خرابکاری میکنن
ایران بدون داشتن پاسخ ضد ماهواره توان ماهواره عملیاتی نخواهد داشت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Of course I do not know if this is their official Twitter website or a fake one.


----------



## scimitar19

RΛIDEN said:


> What action was taken against the sabotage by the IRGC, brother Stryker1982?


Antisatellite kinetic projectiles or laser ground canons?


----------



## sha ah

The new Delta / Indian variant is really causing problems globally. 700+ dead in Russia today, 1300 a day in Indonesia. In US and in the west they're seeing a new surge now which has spooked the stock market. 

India got lucky after the first wave, it was small. Afterwards some people began to think that India had developed herd immunity. Contrary to the advise of experts, they didn't keep any restrictions in place, allowing massive weddings, festivals and politicians encouraged large rallies. 

The Indians didn't give two shits now the entire world is paying the price. What a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Why is it always the Israelis behind cyber crimes like this ?


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran's Security Council rejects draft nuclear deal with U.S., spokesman says


Iran’s Supreme National Security Council has rejected a draft agreement negotiated indirectly with the U.S. over the past three months in Vienna, a government spokesman said Thursday. Why it matters: This decision seems to indicate that incoming president Ebrahim Raisi will seek to renegotiate...




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

I think that it would be more realistic for Iran to produce a 4th generation platform, perhaps a delta wing configuration ? 70-100 4th generation fighters would be great for the airforce in Iran.

As for 5th gen, I don't see Iran purchasing or producing any such platform for at least another decade. That's not a bad thing though since by then 5th gen fighters will be more mature and much cheaper to purchase and maintain.

The Russians are badly in need of funding for their future weapons platforms like the SU-57 / Armata tank etc. Perhaps Iran can provide some funding in exchange for a few dozen SU-57's and Armata tanks ?

Right now neither China nor Russia seem interested in selling Iran a 5th generation fighter. The Chinese are keen on selling Iran the JF-17, but Iran seems to be more interested in the J-10, which is China's more expensive and capable export variant.

Of course if Iran is looking at a SU-30 like platforms then the Chinese J-11 would be the Chinese equivalent. The Chinese variants are $30-$40 million while one SU-30 is $60 million.

I've heard rumors that Iran was genuinely interested in purchasing approx 30 x J-10s from China. However the main issue of contention between the two seems to be the payment method.

You see Iran wants to pay China in oil and barter, whereas China wants Iran to purchase the jets using hard cash / foreign currency / gold etc Of course because of the current economic situation Iran is not too interested in giving up its foreign currency reserves.

One thing to keep in mind is that unmanned platforms seem to be playing an increasingly prominent role in present wars. When it comes to investing in unmanned platforms, Iran definitely made the right choice and is heading in the right direction in that regard.

When it comes to replacing its aging fleet of fighter jets, Iran seems to be weighing all of the available options very carefully.



TheImmortal said:


> Basically a 5th gen F-16.
> 
> 75 of these and 75 of SU-30 could keep Iran airforce afloat for next 20 years until Iranian domestic projects take off.
> 
> All in cost will be less than 20B of maintenance and spare parts. (not sure the exact figure too lazy to do the calculations)
> 
> once Iran starts doing its own maintenance and spare parts production plus using Iranian arms (instead of Russian ones) costs will drop for servicing the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

scimitar19 said:


> Antisatellite kinetic projectiles or laser ground canons?





RΛIDEN said:


> What action was taken against the sabotage by the IRGC, brother Stryker1982?





Shawnee said:


> Of course I do not know if this is their official Twitter website or a fake one.



They do not have an official twitter, but they report on broadcasts and announcements by the IRGC.

No action has been officially taken, but what they are saying is that they reserve the right to take defensive action against "enemy satellites". Which indicates that some of the rumors of a anti-satellite weapon that have been the topic of discussion are true. 

Source as well:








SNSC: Iran will respond to security moves using satellite technology


TEHRAN — Nour News, a news outlet close to Iran's Supreme National Security Council (SNSC), has published a statement warning the enemies that Iran is closely monitoring their satellite movements.




www.tehrantimes.com





Considering it is from the Supreme National Security Council (SNSC), I would take it very seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

from the moment afsaran agents came here , this sections become useless


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417605070779297794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417607669783924737
Nice analogy!
We need a feedback/controlled system but a feedback “in good faith”


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417185204029038597

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Syrian air defenses shot down 7/8 Israeli missiles last night









Russian Ministry of Defense: last night Israeli jets launched 8 missiles at the target south-east to Aleppo, Pantsir-S and Buk-M2 complexes repelled seven missiles Aleppo - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.co


Russian Ministry of Defense: last night Israeli jets launched 8 missiles at the target south-east to Aleppo, Pantsir-S and Buk-M2 complexes repelled seven missiles. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com




Saudi and Hadi forces trying their best to cut off the Houthi offensive to the south by threatening the Houthis flank (6 days ago)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415587202730504193
Despite this the Houthis are still expanding in the south


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417562778265690114

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Right now neither China nor Russia seem interested in selling Iran a 5th generation fighter. The Chinese are keen on selling Iran the JF-17, but Iran seems to be more interested in the J-10, which is China's more expensive and capable export variant.


the correct chain of event was Chinese tried to sell Iran J-10 but Iran air force was not impressed with the airplane


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417927763475025927

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417932686568697859

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

من نمیدونم چه اصراریه بدون تخصص توویت بزنن

قیمت قسمت اب شیرین کن عربستان هفت میلیارده که ده برابر بهشون انداختن

قیمت معادلش با همون حدود بازده در فلوریدا ۱۵۰ میلیونه

وبا احتساب قیمت کار و گاز و انرژی در ایران هزینه زیر پنجاه میلیونه

مگر بسپارید دست همون مثلث ما نمی توانیم که پروژه صندق دار کردن ۲۰۶ رو کردند ۱۵۰ میلیون دلار
یعنی صندوق عقب ۲۰۶ شد معادل اب شیرین کن اصلی فلوریدا

ادعاشون هم همیشه زیاد بوده​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417886640039776258
متاسفانه توییتر باز های خوب ما مرتب ضعیف تر میشن​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417927763475025927
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417932686568697859


نه چون جرات ندارند به مردم حقیقت را بگن
مصرف آب شهرها6 درصدآب کشور
مصرف صنعت و تجارت 4درصد
کشاورزی با استفاده از تکنیکهای آبیاری دوران پارینه سنگی 90 درصد سهم آب کشور 
همیشه هم وقتی حرف از کمبود آب میشه انتظار میره اون 6درصد الگوی مصرفش را اصلاح کنه واصلا حرفی به اون 90درصد نباید زد

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> نه چون جرات ندارند به مردم حقیقت را بگن
> مصرف آب شهرها6 درصدآب کشور
> مصرف صنعت و تجارت 4درصد
> کشاورزی با استفاده از تکنیکهای آبیاری دوران پارینه سنگی 90 درصد سهم آب کشور
> همیشه هم وقتی حرف از کمبود آب میشه انتظار میره اون 6درصد الگوی مصرفش را اصلاح کنه واصلا حرفی به اون 90درصد نباید زد


If what you say is indeed true that 90% of water consumption is used in ag sector with dinasor techniques then..it is good news and bad news...it is bad because no one has done anything about it but it is good news because it can be fixed relatively easy.....anther item in the next government to do list...lol..


----------



## sha ah

Various sources are saying that at least 5 million people died in India because of the last Covid-19 outbreak. Over 60% of Indians have antibodies, which means that India has more or less reached herd immunity. 

Keep in mind 5 million would mean the real numbers are 10x higher than the Indian government stated. On Indian Doctor stated that the real numbers are actually 20-30 times higher. 

God only knows how many Indians died because of Covid. Basically China vaccinated its population, with 1.5 billion doses having been administered so far and India reached herd immunity at the cost of at least 5 million lives.


----------



## sha ah

Covid-19 is surging again because of the Indian (Delta) variant.

In the USA 400+ people have died from Covid-19 today, in India 500+ died and that is considered extremely low, In Brazil 1300+, Russia almost 800, UK 70, France 30, Indonesia 1400+, Argentina 400+, Iran 226

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## makranman

sha ah said:


> Covid-19 is surging again because of the Indian (Delta) variant.
> 
> In the USA 400+ people have died from Covid-19 today, in India 500+ died and that is considered extremely low, In Brazil 1300+, Russia almost 800, UK 70, France 30, Indonesia 1400+, Argentina 400+, Iran 226


personally, I am waiting for a new variant that requires new vaccines. That would be devastating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

makranman said:


> personally, I am waiting for a new variant that requires new vaccines. That would be devastating.



The vaccines will prevent you from going into the hospital, but it won't stop the spread.

People who are fully vaccinated do not need to go to the hospital when they get the delta variant while those who are not, have a higher chance of needing emergency care.

Because not many people have a vaccine in Iran, it will be quite bad. If many were vaccinated, then their wouldn't be as much pressure on the hospitals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Vaccines do not prevent hospitalization they just prevent death. In fact, all vaccines prevent death.









'Covid vaccines preventing serious illness and death'


Wales' chief scientist said evidence shows coronavirus vaccines are "preventing" death from virus.



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran's Covid-19 vaccination drive is rapidly accelerating. So far 7% have had one dose, 3% are fully vaccinated. So far the focus has been on the elderly, medical professionals and the most vulnerable.

According to the government, in September Covid-19 vaccines are going to be made available to the general public.

Iran has so far administered 8 million doses out of 13 million doses that Iran has been able to acquire from abroad. 

At the current rate, 260,000+ people are receiving a shot everyday in Iran. By the start of September, at the current rate, Iran should be able to administer at least 18 million doses. 

However if Iran's capacity increases by then, which is expected, then 20 million doses is not out of reach

So by the start of September 7% of Iranians should be fully vaccinated with 18% having had one dose. Keep in mind that's just a rough estimate.






China's CCPC takes center stage in Iran, Venezuela oil trade-sources


LONDON/SINGAPORE/MEXICO CITY — A Chinese logistics firm has emerged as a central player in the supply of sanctioned oil from Iran and Venezuela, even after it…




financialpost.com





LONDON/SINGAPORE/MEXICO CITY — A Chinese logistics firm has emerged as a central player in the supply of sanctioned oil from Iran and Venezuela, even after it was blacklisted by Washington two years ago for handling Iranian crude, seven sources with knowledge of the deals told Reuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I heard about this a few years ago. The solution isn't even high tech, it just requires pumps and plastic tubing for the most part. Basically a small investment on each farm will solve the problem. 

Wealthy, profitable farms should be forced to do it by law. Struggling, smaller family farms should be incentivized with government funding. 

I believe I read somewhere that the previous government had begun giving out government loans and grants to farms but then the sanctions basically put a hold to their plans. 

Hopefully the new government can resume this plan on a much larger scale. 

The previous government made a huge mistake of relying too much on the west with no contingency plan in place. Now Iran has leaned more towards the east and China in general. 

Even if the sanctions are lifted, Iran should only conduct limited business with western powers. All contracts should automatically expire when the US elects a new president, just in case they decide to pull out again.



aryobarzan said:


> If what you say is indeed true that 90% of water consumption is used in ag sector with dinasor techniques then..it is good news and bad news...it is bad because no one has done anything about it but it is good news because it can be fixed relatively easy.....anther item in the next government to do list...lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar.

sha ah said:


> Iran's Covid-19 vaccination drive is rapidly accelerating. *So far 7% have had one dose, 3% are fully vaccinated.* So far the focus has been on the elderly, medical professionals and the most vulnerable.



Iran's Population is 84 million.

Out of 84, around 27 million are from the age of 0-19. That means 57 million Iranians are adult or in this case 19+

Lets break it down to 60 million Iranians being adults/18+.

As most of the world is only vaccinating adults, it means Iran has to vaccinate 60 million people.

Since Iran has fully vaccinated around 2.4 million people, it means 2.85% of overall population OR 4% of adult population.

My point, we shouldn't be talking about overall population but instead talk about adult population when it comes to giving vaccination figure, atleast for now.















Population Pyramids of the World from 1950 to 2100


Iran (Islamic Republic of) - 2020




www.populationpyramid.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Houthis have expanded their positions further. They are now in a position to threaten Marib from the south as well as north. They're basically trying to pincer the town. If not take it, then surround it like pretty much every other major city in Yemen which they either control or have completely cut off and surrounded. The Saudis have pretty much lost this war. I'm not sure whey they're continuing to wage war now ? What exactly are they even trying to achieve ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417646750798684162

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Some countries like China have begun giving out vaccines to children as young as three, however most countries are only vaccinating adults.

If only 60 million Iranians are eligible then so far 2.3 million have had 2 vaccines and 5.9 million have had 1 dose, so that's almost 4% and 10% respectively.

By the start of September, at least 18 million doses will have been given out in Iran. Out of 60 million that's 1/3rd.

Realistically though that's 5 million fully vaccinated and 12 million receiving 1 dose. Out of 60 million that would be approximately 8% and 20% respectively.

If you recall Iran purchased 60 million doses from Russia, however the Russians have not been able to live up to their deadlines.

For that reason Iran has turned to China to fill the gap, but again the Chinese haven't been able to deliver in time either.

After what happened in India, countries are more likely to hoard and stockpile doses for their own population. Can you blame them ?

In any case it's a good thing that Iran invested in its own homegrown vaccines. In the long run Iran will be able to vaccinate its entire eligible population without relying on outsiders. On top of that Iran will help supply regional countries and the world at large with much needed vaccines.



Valar. said:


> Iran's Population is 84 million.
> 
> Out of 84, around 27 million are from the age of 0-19. That means 57 million Iranians are adult or in this case 19+
> 
> Lets break it down to 60 million Iranians being adults/18+.
> 
> As most of the world is only vaccinating adults, it means Iran has to vaccinate 60 million people.
> 
> Since Iran has fully vaccinated around 2.4 million people, it means 2.85% of overall population OR 4% of adult population.
> 
> My point, we shouldn't be talking about overall population but instead talk about adult population when it comes to giving vaccination figure, atleast for now.
> 
> View attachment 764415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Population Pyramids of the World from 1950 to 2100
> 
> 
> Iran (Islamic Republic of) - 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.populationpyramid.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Valar. said:


> Iran's Population is 84 million.
> 
> Out of 84, around 27 million are from the age of 0-19. That means 57 million Iranians are adult or in this case 19+
> 
> Lets break it down to 60 million Iranians being adults/18+.
> 
> As most of the world is only vaccinating adults, it means Iran has to vaccinate 60 million people.
> 
> Since Iran has fully vaccinated around 2.4 million people, it means 2.85% of overall population OR 4% of adult population.
> 
> My point, we shouldn't be talking about overall population but instead talk about adult population when it comes to giving vaccination figure, atleast for now.
> 
> View attachment 764415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Population Pyramids of the World from 1950 to 2100
> 
> 
> Iran (Islamic Republic of) - 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.populationpyramid.net


This is a good point, the bulk of the population is naturally at low-risk. As long as the elderly population (60+) is vaccinated which is the smallest group, it will be easier for everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Yes, the elderly, medical professionals and vulnerable people, for example people with severe breathing problems. Once they are in the clear it will take a huge burden off the health care system in Iran. T

Despite this, at least 70% of eligible people should be vaccinated to achieve herd immunity. Assuming that 20-30% already have antibodies then after that the country should be safe.

It's weird because in Poland for example 47% have had one dose, with 44% being fully vaccinated and the government is having an issue convincing the other half of society to get vaccinated. 

Despite this we see extremely low numbers in terms of spread and deaths in Poland. Right now less than 1% of active cases are classified as critical. They have 150,000+ active cases but their daily deaths are in single digits. 

Poland has had 75,000 deaths for a population of almost 40 million so it's not like they were spared from Covid. 

On the other hand you look at the UK. They, like Poland, had 2 waves and they have fully vaccinated almost 50% with 70% having received 1 shot, so their vaccination rate is higher than Poland. 

For a while it looked like the UK was in the clear but recently the numbers began surging and now they're in double digits again for deaths. 

This new Indian variant has really screwed up the entire world. Now they're saying that everyone is going to need a booster shot. This Covid situation seems like its never ending. 

Anyways the right choice is quite obvious. Just compare the Indian option, with more than 5 million likely dead to achieve herd immunity VS the Chinese option, being cautious and vaccinating the entire population, with only a few thousand deaths, 

I would say that listening to medical experts and going along with science is humanities best hope going forward.





Stryker1982 said:


> This is a good point, the bulk of the population is naturally at low-risk. As long as the elderly population (60+) is vaccinated which is the smallest group, it will be easier for everyone.


----------



## Sineva

Just saw something both hilarious and sickening on the bbc,it featured a story about a water shortage in khuzestan.The announcer trotted out what looked to be your typical talking head "expert" to interview,he introduced said talking head and the organisation that they were from.This rather shockingly turned out to be the hard line right-wing think tank,*💩the foundation for the defense of democracies💩*,which the announcer then bizarrely described as a "*non-profit group*".😲
This is the sort of sh!t I`d expect of faux news....literally
Truly unbelievable.....or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> the correct chain of event was Chinese tried to sell Iran J-10 but Iran air force was not impressed with the airplane



The current adminstarotrs of air force don't want anything new because they are lazy and don't want to put pressure on themselves by introducing new fighters , so even f22 and f35 and b2 won't impress them ...


----------



## OldTwilight

__





ماجرای اشتباه در جانمایی سد گتوند و شور شدن آب خوزستان


سال ۱۳۸۱ به همراه مهندس شمسایی مدیرکل وقت آب و فاضلاب خ




www.asriran.com







روز بعد از اینکه عملیات آبگیری صورت گرفت، بخش زیرین سد که معمولاً سیستم‌های زیرین و دستگاه‌های حساس و سنسور‌های کنترل است پر ازنمک شده است؛ این مساله دقیقاً ۱۰ روز بعد از آبگیری رخ داد؛ اتفاقی که مثل روز برای ما روشن بود و هر چه هشدار می‌دادیم کسی گوش نمی‌کرد.



بعد از آن مطالعات نشان داد که تمامی مناطق اطراف گتوند و عقیلی، زمین‌های مرغوب کشاورزی این مناطق به دلیل گسترش نمک و تبخیر در حال شوره‌زار شدن هستند و مردم تمام دارایی خود را دارند از دست می‌دهند و هیچ استفاده‌ای از سد و آب شور آن نمی‌توان کرد.

قبل از آبگیری ما بار‌ها هشدار دادیم توربین‌هایی که برای سد خریداری شده برای آب شیرین است و شما میلیارد‌ها میلیارد هزینه کرده‌اید برای آبی که شور خواهد شد. حالا آن توربین‌ها هم کاربردی برای آب شیرین ندارند. هم اکنون توربین‌ها از کار افتاده‌اند.

چندی پیش مدیر روابط عمومی شرکت آب و نیرو سد گتوند از من دعوت کرد از سد بازدید کنم. گفتند آن‌طور که شما تصور می‌کنید نمکی وجود ندارد و نهایتاً یک لایه چهارمتری نمک هست که آن را خارج می‌کنیم! با تعجب دیدم چند لایه نازک چهار تا پنج متری زده‌اند.



از جوانک خواستم که محدوده ۵۰ متری را برای گمانه‌زنی و حفاری انتخاب کند و تا عمق ۵۰ متری نیز جلو بروند بعد متوجه خواهند شد با دریای عظیمی از نمک مواجه خواهند شد. بعد از آن مهندسان آزمایشگاه مکانیک خاک برآورد کردند که تا ۹۳ متر ضخامت نمک است. بعد از آن دوستان ما در سد گتوند می‌گفتند ما می‌دانیم چه بلایی سر این منطقه آورده‌ایم، اما تو را به خدا چیزی نگویید و رسانه‌ای نشود!


----------



## sha ah

Iran is not the only country dealing with water scarcity issues. It's a problem plaguing the world. There are solutions but implementation isn't always easy. 








OldTwilight said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماجرای اشتباه در جانمایی سد گتوند و شور شدن آب خوزستان
> 
> 
> سال ۱۳۸۱ به همراه مهندس شمسایی مدیرکل وقت آب و فاضلاب خ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asriran.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> روز بعد از اینکه عملیات آبگیری صورت گرفت، بخش زیرین سد که معمولاً سیستم‌های زیرین و دستگاه‌های حساس و سنسور‌های کنترل است پر ازنمک شده است؛ این مساله دقیقاً ۱۰ روز بعد از آبگیری رخ داد؛ اتفاقی که مثل روز برای ما روشن بود و هر چه هشدار می‌دادیم کسی گوش نمی‌کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> بعد از آن مطالعات نشان داد که تمامی مناطق اطراف گتوند و عقیلی، زمین‌های مرغوب کشاورزی این مناطق به دلیل گسترش نمک و تبخیر در حال شوره‌زار شدن هستند و مردم تمام دارایی خود را دارند از دست می‌دهند و هیچ استفاده‌ای از سد و آب شور آن نمی‌توان کرد.
> 
> قبل از آبگیری ما بار‌ها هشدار دادیم توربین‌هایی که برای سد خریداری شده برای آب شیرین است و شما میلیارد‌ها میلیارد هزینه کرده‌اید برای آبی که شور خواهد شد. حالا آن توربین‌ها هم کاربردی برای آب شیرین ندارند. هم اکنون توربین‌ها از کار افتاده‌اند.
> 
> چندی پیش مدیر روابط عمومی شرکت آب و نیرو سد گتوند از من دعوت کرد از سد بازدید کنم. گفتند آن‌طور که شما تصور می‌کنید نمکی وجود ندارد و نهایتاً یک لایه چهارمتری نمک هست که آن را خارج می‌کنیم! با تعجب دیدم چند لایه نازک چهار تا پنج متری زده‌اند.
> 
> 
> 
> از جوانک خواستم که محدوده ۵۰ متری را برای گمانه‌زنی و حفاری انتخاب کند و تا عمق ۵۰ متری نیز جلو بروند بعد متوجه خواهند شد با دریای عظیمی از نمک مواجه خواهند شد. بعد از آن مهندسان آزمایشگاه مکانیک خاک برآورد کردند که تا ۹۳ متر ضخامت نمک است. بعد از آن دوستان ما در سد گتوند می‌گفتند ما می‌دانیم چه بلایی سر این منطقه آورده‌ایم، اما تو را به خدا چیزی نگویید و رسانه‌ای نشود!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

From what I've heard, China wanted to sell Iran the JF-17. Iranian representatives rejected that idea and showed interest in the J-10 instead. 

They were negotiating to purchase 32 J-10's I believe. The problem is that China wants Iran to pay for the fighters with foreign currency or gold. Iran wanted to pay with oil or by bartering. That's where they can't seem to agree with each other. 

When it comes to Russia Iran seems to be most interested in the SU-30 or SU-27 variants. The Chinese equivalent would be the J-11 but I'm not sure if China imports that specific model. 

Anyways in its current form Iran's airforce cannot sustain itself for more than 10 years. Many of the fighter jets in Iran's inventory are really on their last legs. The F-4's for example must be replaced soon. Yes even Turkey is still flying them but they're 50+ years old now. 

Within the next two decades Iran either has to produce or purchase dozens of 4th generation fighter jets to keep the airforce air worthy and functional. 

Unfortunately the only feasible fighter jet Iran has been able to produce has been the F-5, which Iran has been able to successfully reverse engineer. Iran also seems to be able to build trainers. But aside from that we have never seen anything more than experimental models like Shafaq or Qaher which have never flown.

I'm curios to see what this new administration will do. They can always build more modern variants of the F-5, but they really need modern fighter jets in their inventory.



OldTwilight said:


> The current adminstarotrs of air force don't want anything new because they are lazy and don't want to put pressure on themselves by introducing new fighters , so even f22 and f35 and b2 won't impress them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Asghar Farhadi: "Iran is a repressive country in which you have no freedom to speak up and say what you think."

Sure, so repressive that he or his colleagues from the Iranian show business can relay the anti-Iran propaganda concocted by Washington and Tel Aviv on social media and elsewhere with no fear of consequences.

Asghar Farhadi: "Of course now with the troubles with China they also use social media for politics"

Ah, the "troubles" in China / Hong Kong. I guess only the west (and select vassals) is "free" then and spared from any "political troubles". We nations of the south should just take declining, hypocritical western secular liberal "democracies" as our roles models... not.

Asghar Farhadi: "I think extremes are very similar, no matter what country or political systems. Of course having Joe Biden in place makes the whole world a better place. I have no doubt about that. But as for Iran and trying to predict whether it’s going to help things with Iran, well while Trump was having such extreme behavior and reaction towards Iran, there was the same kind of extremism in Iran. So, of course they were on the opposite side, but their way of behaving and reflecting was the same. And in Iran the same people are still in power. So there should be a change also on the Iranian side in order to make sure that there can be an improvement on both sides."

Read: the Supreme Leader and the IRGC, who are "still in power", are "extremists" of the same caliber as Trump, and ought to be replaced, as they and Trump represent two sides of the same coin, according to what Farhadi appears to be quite unequivocally suggesting here. Reformists / centrists are "good" and revolutionaries "bad". Iran should just follow the liberal agenda and bow to whatever the US regime dictates, and then end up like Libya or Iraq.

This is why Farhadi receiving a standing ovation at the film festival of Cannes is hardly more enjoyable than Shirin Ebadi winning the Nobel Prize.

Source of the quotes: https://variety.com/2021/film/news/asghar-farhadi-social-media-iran-a-hero-1235018313/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

On July 20th, Iran saw it's largest number of confirmed Covid-19 cases, 
27,444 people were confirmed positive.

The last time the case counts were this high was April 15-19th. During that time, daily deaths had reached 400+. This time, despite the large number of case counts, deaths are currently at 200+ daily, although numbers are increasing.


----------



## SalarHaqq

> I agree, for them to use their future tactical 50 kiloton nuclear bombs, they'd have to penetrate Iranian IADS, or sneak through Iran's topography to reach close to their targets. Iran does have great detection capabilities that's correct, that being said, I'm not going to sit here and pretend Iran is a impenetrable fortress. I don't know what black projects they have worked on, or their offensive cyber capabilities but don't keep a closed mind about it. Prepare for the worst case scenario.



From a technical and theoretical point of view, Iran may not be an unassailable fortress for the US military. But, at acceptable political if not economic cost for the aggressor, it pretty much is.

Of course, never rest on your laurels as you said, do always consider worst case scenarii and do plan accordingly. Also, this is a permanently ongoing process bound to last until the day on which the enemy is defeated.

Concerning America's black projects, the issue is that the mere fact of their probable existence does not allow us to invalidate what we can establish from publicly known information, else we couldn't operate any simulations nor could we really discuss the topic at hand, since by definition nothing is known about these secret projects. Also, Iran too has covert arms programs. 

But, to the best of my knowledge the outcome of a war has seldom been determined by one or even several secret weapons alone - the Asian-Pacific facet of WW2 representing perhaps a notable exception, with the US regime's use of nuclear arms against Japanese civilians. However the latter is clearly a weapon of unusual destructive scale and thus of unequalled relevance to warfare. Such overly game-changing single devices aren't invented every day to say the least.

In the grand scheme of things therefore, I wouldn't lose too much sleep over US black projects while acknowledging the possibility.



> You mention Patarames later on here, and he also said himself, the bases need to empty out of their inventories as soon as possible because they will not be able to survive forever in the face of nuclear Jericho missiles or nuclear bunker busters in the event that their is a air campaign (although it is doubtful in my opinion).



What I was referring to, is his analysis in the following weblog article from November 2020 (you were referencing the same one, I think):
https://patarames.blogspot.com/2020/11/irans-path-to-second-strike-capability.html

It is a complex enough issue. Iran employs both the cavern shaft basing method and the railway-wagon / open-air pit method. The latter allows for a higher rate of fire at comparable degree of survivability. The author concludes his piece in the following terms:

"The concept brings Iran closer to achieve a capability no other country has: Deter nuclear powers from a preemptive counter-force strike by conventional means."

That being said, even if Iran's hardened bases might be defeated by multiple nuclear (bunker buster) strikes, Iran also uses the buried missile container method as well as mobile TEL's which blend perfectly into its topography.

I would therefore say that given sufficient numbers of missiles affected to each of these launching methods, it will be extremely hard if not practically impossible for the enemy to achieve an efficient and timely enough suppression of all theses assets in a manner that would preempt the severe BM retaliation which has so far successfully deterred military aggression against Iran.



> You know better than I do, about the Zionist control of western and global media. They will make up some lie that Iran was imminently about to conduct first strike on Israel with WMDs only to find out year later it was a lie. The Israelis can use how ever many nuclear weapons they want and the media will always sympathize with them, not to mention they will justify them as being "tactical" and "in remote areas" like how they flattened an Afghan village with the MOAB. Again, prepare for the worst case scenario.



I'm not doubting this at all. Indeed, it's certainly not public opinion that will make them think twice.

But, given such a precedent set by the US, subsequent adjustments of Russian and Chinese nuclear first strike doctrines, especially with tactical nuclear weapons surely will.



> He never said they are immune, no base is immune, you strike the base with enough force to disable it. Simple as that, the smaller the CEP, the less force required.
> Patarames mentioned about Jericho missiles being used as a first strike nuclear weapon which is likely the main option. If you re-read again, he clearly mentions that while the CEP of these Jericho's are too large to disable the bases because the nuclear hardened bases can absorb the shock of a nearby nuclear blast, multiple hits to the silo entrances with a 30m CEP improved Jericho will be difficult to withstand.
> 
> Hence, remember why a system like Bavar-373 was developed with anti-ballistic missile capability. It is the main threat from the Zionist's. The S-300PMU2 will also be useful in this regard. We need them to counter their Jericho's as much as possible so that we can respond with power. They have over 100 nuclear Jericho's and 200 is worst case.



Well, let's try to do the math: years ago Iran had - at the very least - 31 underground missiles cities, in reference to the Iranian military commander's statement according to which they've constructed a minimum of one such base per province. I would suggest 50 underground missile bases, perhaps even 60, 70 or 80 might not be an exaggeration.

Now as you explained, the enemy would have to achieve several nuclear hits per base. It doesn't seem very feasible with 100 or 200 missiles.

And this is without mentioning thousands of TEL's and buried missile canisters - as well as an even greater number of decoys fielded by Iran.



> That being said, Iran has made it so, that only nuclear force can stop it, because it has developed such immense conventional counter force and protection. Everything you said here I agree with, that being said, their is one way to stop Iran and it is pretty clear as I've said earlier, low CEP nuclear missiles to each known base, including Natanz and Fordow.



Even the theoretical destruction of Iran's known nuclear sites by means of atomic weapons, will not be sufficient to stop Iran. In the immediate aftermath of this sort of an event, Iran will leave the NPT and initiate a massive nuclear program at perfectly unknown locations and at full speed, in addition to having each and every potential spy, informant or fifth-columnist executed.

In the end, nothing short of a fully fledged invasion can prevent Iran from developing nuclear weapons, should Iran actually decide to do so. And we know that the cost of such an endeavor will not be bearable to the enemy.



> I promise you, if we unload 1000 ballistic missiles onto Tel-Aviv with an average warhead of 750kg at Mach, lets say 8. They will use their Jericho's to stop the bases at all costs.



Here the conclusions stemming from the sequence of events aren't taken into account: the point is that the zionist regime cannot afford nor tolerate the social and political costs of 1000 ballistic missiles getting unloaded onto Tel Aviv. Neither can the US regime, by the way, largely controlled as it is by zionist and related oligarchic networks.

In other terms, whether or not the zionists would then proceed to launching their nuclear-tipped ballistic missiles is no longer relevant, since it won't even come to this eventuality, considering that they cannot stomach the 1000 BM's they know would be coming their way in response to an actual military aggression of Iran.

Hence, Iran has already established credible and solid deterrence with purely conventional means against all out military attack by its nuclear-armed foes. Quod erat demonstrandum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

OldTwilight said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماجرای اشتباه در جانمایی سد گتوند و شور شدن آب خوزستان
> 
> 
> سال ۱۳۸۱ به همراه مهندس شمسایی مدیرکل وقت آب و فاضلاب خ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asriran.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> روز بعد از اینکه عملیات آبگیری صورت گرفت، بخش زیرین سد که معمولاً سیستم‌های زیرین و دستگاه‌های حساس و سنسور‌های کنترل است پر ازنمک شده است؛ این مساله دقیقاً ۱۰ روز بعد از آبگیری رخ داد؛ اتفاقی که مثل روز برای ما روشن بود و هر چه هشدار می‌دادیم کسی گوش نمی‌کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> بعد از آن مطالعات نشان داد که تمامی مناطق اطراف گتوند و عقیلی، زمین‌های مرغوب کشاورزی این مناطق به دلیل گسترش نمک و تبخیر در حال شوره‌زار شدن هستند و مردم تمام دارایی خود را دارند از دست می‌دهند و هیچ استفاده‌ای از سد و آب شور آن نمی‌توان کرد.
> 
> قبل از آبگیری ما بار‌ها هشدار دادیم توربین‌هایی که برای سد خریداری شده برای آب شیرین است و شما میلیارد‌ها میلیارد هزینه کرده‌اید برای آبی که شور خواهد شد. حالا آن توربین‌ها هم کاربردی برای آب شیرین ندارند. هم اکنون توربین‌ها از کار افتاده‌اند.
> 
> چندی پیش مدیر روابط عمومی شرکت آب و نیرو سد گتوند از من دعوت کرد از سد بازدید کنم. گفتند آن‌طور که شما تصور می‌کنید نمکی وجود ندارد و نهایتاً یک لایه چهارمتری نمک هست که آن را خارج می‌کنیم! با تعجب دیدم چند لایه نازک چهار تا پنج متری زده‌اند.
> 
> 
> 
> از جوانک خواستم که محدوده ۵۰ متری را برای گمانه‌زنی و حفاری انتخاب کند و تا عمق ۵۰ متری نیز جلو بروند بعد متوجه خواهند شد با دریای عظیمی از نمک مواجه خواهند شد. بعد از آن مهندسان آزمایشگاه مکانیک خاک برآورد کردند که تا ۹۳ متر ضخامت نمک است. بعد از آن دوستان ما در سد گتوند می‌گفتند ما می‌دانیم چه بلایی سر این منطقه آورده‌ایم، اما تو را به خدا چیزی نگویید و رسانه‌ای نشود!


This was the biggest crime, that it still angers me today. Their is no sense of accountability



OldTwilight said:


> The current adminstarotrs of air force don't want anything new because they are lazy and don't want to put pressure on themselves by introducing new fighters , so even f22 and f35 and b2 won't impress them ...


They don't trust the air force since Nojeh. Current admin are so useless they create a "rapid reaction unit"......for the airforce. 

.


----------



## aryobarzan

_*I hope we get more photos ...this is from the official MAKS site.*_

*The Islamic Republic of Iran presents civilian products at MAKS-2019 civilian products*

The aviation industry enterprises of the Islamic Republic of Iran demonstrate only civil products and services at the International Aviation and Space Salon MAKS-2019, said Dawud Najafi, Head of Trade and International Affairs of the Iranian Aeronautical Industry Organization.





"All the products we present at MAKS are for civilian use, including helicopters, unmanned aerial vehicles and training aircraft. This is the second time in a row that we are participating in the exhibition in Russia, and we are pleased to present the capabilities of our aviation industry and discuss the prospects for cooperation," he said.

Dawud Najafi said that the presented Sorena and Shahed 278 light helicopters are designed for passenger and cargo transportation and aviation works. They can also be used to train civilian pilots.

An important place in the exposition was occupied by unmanned aerial vehicles. Scale models of four aircraft of various sizes are presented. According to Davud Najafi, they are designed to perform monitoring tasks in agriculture, oil and gas industry. Photo and video cameras are used as the target payload.

Mr. Dawud Najafi especially drew attention to the model of Mobin unmanned aerial vehicle, which was misreported by the media as a weapon sample. "One of the unmanned aerial vehicles displayed at the exhibition is only being designed, and we are presenting its model at the exhibition. Our designers are creating a project that will be used to monitor objects in hard-to-reach areas at a great distance, for example, to monitor oil and gas fields," he said. Dawud Najafi added that the appearance of the aircraft may change in the course of design work.

Also in the exposition of the Islamic Republic of Iran there are services of organizations specializing in maintenance and repair of civil aircraft, their units and systems. "We independently satisfy the needs of our civil aviation in all types of work, including maintenance and repair. For this purpose, we have mastered modern technologies for the production of aviation components and spare parts," said Dawud Najafi.


_This report is from Tehran Times_
*Iranian knowledge-based companies attending Russian aviation and space expo*
July 21, 2021 - 12:15




TEHRAN – Thirty Iranian knowledge-based companies have participated in the 15th International Aviation and Space Salon MAKS-2021, which opened in Russia on July 20 and will run through July 25.
The Iranian delegation aims to showcase their scientific achievements and expand foreign markets by introducing their products to the participant countries, especially Russia, IRNA reported.
The exhibition program of MAKS-2021 was made up of 829 companies from 56 countries of the world, taking into account absentee participants who joined the exhibition in remote mode, according to the exhibition’s website.
Sourena Sattari, vice president for science and technology, has said that Iran is playing the leading role in the region in the fields of fintech, ICT, stem cell, aerospace, and is unrivaled in artificial intelligence.
The country has so far created centers in six Asian countries, namely China, India, Indonesia, Syria, Turkey, and Iraq, for exporting nanotechnology products.
Iranian-made nanotechnology products are currently exported to 49 countries in five continents, he added.
For the time being, 725 nanotechnology products in 10 fields of industry are manufactured relying on indigenized technologies.
Prioritizing nanotechnology in Iran has led to this country’s steady placement among the five pioneers of the nanotechnology field in recent years, and approximately 20 percent of all articles provided by Iranian researchers in 2020 are relative to this area of technology.
Iran has been introduced as the 4th leading country in the world in the field of nanotechnology, publishing 11,546 scientific articles in 2020.
The country held a 6 percent share of the world’s total nanotechnology articles, according to StatNano's monthly evaluation accomplished in WoS databases.
There are 227 companies in Iran registered in the WoS databases, manufacturing 419 products, mainly in the fields of construction, textile, medicine, home appliances, automotive, and food.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Well done and a good start  :
*Shooter Foroughi wins Iran’s first gold at Tokyo 2020*


TEHRAN - Javad Foroughi became the oldest Iranian athlete to win an Olympic medal, earning gold in men's 10-meter air pistol.
Foroughi set an Olympic record with 244.8 points, finishing 6.9 ahead of silver medalist Damir Mikec of Serbia. China's Pang Wei, the 2008 gold medalist, took bronze.
The 41-year-old Foroughi surpasses weightlifter Mahmoud Namdjou, who was 38 when he took bronze at the 1956 Melbourne Games.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sha ah

Protests which started in Khuzestan over the worst drought in 50 years have now spread to Tabriz.

A few days ago we also saw protests in Ahwaz, Bushehr, Khorramshahr, Bandare Mahshahr in Khuzestan, Masjed Soleiman, Yazdanshahr in Isfahan. I've also heard about some sporadic protests in Tehran.

People seem to be unhappy and no doubt some of this has to do with negligence, incompetence, corruption on the part of the local governments. However people should also take precautions by themselves.

For example, recently there was a heat wave in Canada, in western Canada 100+ elderly people died in their homes because of the overwhelming heat. Others had air conditioners and cold water ready for the occasion.

Almost every summer now in Iran, whether because of global warming or whatever else, droughts are not uncommon. Knowing that a drought is possible, why don't people stockpile water before the summer ?

Instead they wait for the calamity to hit and then blame the government for the woes. The government of course has the responsibility of warning people ahead of time but at the end of the day the government does not have unlimited resources.

People have to take precautions. I guess on average people are not too bright. They do nothing and then when things go wrong they blame the government.

Keep in mind that many of these protests are generally discontent with Iran's economic situation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418952505007001602

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417931865533595652

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418308466364592132

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

دوستان چن روز تا اومدن رییسی مونده

در این وخامت بورس چین و کندی بورس نیویورک سبدهای بورس ایران تون رو ببندید 

رییسی نامزد بی ایرادی برای من و بعضی از شماها نیست

اما من اینده رو هم در کوتاه مدت و هم میان مدت مثبت میبینم​


----------



## EvilWesteners

sha ah said:


> Protests which started in Khuzestan over the worst drought in 50 years have now spread to Tabriz.
> 
> A few days ago we also saw protests in Ahwaz, Bushehr, Khorramshahr, Bandare Mahshahr in Khuzestan, Masjed Soleiman, Yazdanshahr in Isfahan. I've also heard about some sporadic protests in Tehran.
> 
> People seem to be unhappy and no doubt some of this has to do with negligence, incompetence, corruption on the part of the local governments. However people should also take precautions by themselves.
> 
> For example, recently there was a heat wave in Canada, in western Canada 100+ elderly people died in their homes because of the overwhelming heat. Others had air conditioners and cold water ready for the occasion.
> 
> Almost every summer now in Iran, whether because of global warming or whatever else, droughts are not uncommon. Knowing that a drought is possible, why don't people stockpile water before the summer ?
> 
> Instead they wait for the calamity to hit and then blame the government for the woes. The government of course has the responsibility of warning people ahead of time but at the end of the day the government does not have unlimited resources.
> 
> People have to take precautions. I guess on average people are not too bright. They do nothing and then when things go wrong they blame the government.
> 
> Keep in mind that many of these protests are generally discontent with Iran's economic situation
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418952505007001602
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417931865533595652
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418308466364592132




You are very correct.

But also, there are SO MANY FORCES working together to demonize and villainize Iranian government, and blame them for everything. Said much better than I could, by Assal Rad, "... protesters in U.S. must be prosecuted for public violence according to U.S. government, BUT those in IRAN are innocent individuals protesting the monstrous Iranian government".

Hypocrisy of the West is indisputable.

However, these many forces joined and organized to demonize Iranian government, is hard to ignore the affects of it.

However, what does not kill you - makes you stronger.

Iran is weathering all this at the moment. Let's hope it can continue to do so. The alternative will be DEVASTATING.


aryobarzan said:


> _*I hope we get more photos ...this is from the official MAKS site.*_
> 
> *The Islamic Republic of Iran presents civilian products at MAKS-2019 civilian products*
> 
> The aviation industry enterprises of the Islamic Republic of Iran demonstrate only civil products and services at the International Aviation and Space Salon MAKS-2019, said Dawud Najafi, Head of Trade and International Affairs of the Iranian Aeronautical Industry Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All the products we present at MAKS are for civilian use, including helicopters, unmanned aerial vehicles and training aircraft. This is the second time in a row that we are participating in the exhibition in Russia, and we are pleased to present the capabilities of our aviation industry and discuss the prospects for cooperation," he said.
> 
> Dawud Najafi said that the presented Sorena and Shahed 278 light helicopters are designed for passenger and cargo transportation and aviation works. They can also be used to train civilian pilots.
> 
> An important place in the exposition was occupied by unmanned aerial vehicles. Scale models of four aircraft of various sizes are presented. According to Davud Najafi, they are designed to perform monitoring tasks in agriculture, oil and gas industry. Photo and video cameras are used as the target payload.
> 
> Mr. Dawud Najafi especially drew attention to the model of Mobin unmanned aerial vehicle, which was misreported by the media as a weapon sample. "One of the unmanned aerial vehicles displayed at the exhibition is only being designed, and we are presenting its model at the exhibition. Our designers are creating a project that will be used to monitor objects in hard-to-reach areas at a great distance, for example, to monitor oil and gas fields," he said. Dawud Najafi added that the appearance of the aircraft may change in the course of design work.
> 
> Also in the exposition of the Islamic Republic of Iran there are services of organizations specializing in maintenance and repair of civil aircraft, their units and systems. "We independently satisfy the needs of our civil aviation in all types of work, including maintenance and repair. For this purpose, we have mastered modern technologies for the production of aviation components and spare parts," said Dawud Najafi.
> 
> 
> _This report is from Tehran Times_
> *Iranian knowledge-based companies attending Russian aviation and space expo*
> July 21, 2021 - 12:15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – Thirty Iranian knowledge-based companies have participated in the 15th International Aviation and Space Salon MAKS-2021, which opened in Russia on July 20 and will run through July 25.
> The Iranian delegation aims to showcase their scientific achievements and expand foreign markets by introducing their products to the participant countries, especially Russia, IRNA reported.
> The exhibition program of MAKS-2021 was made up of 829 companies from 56 countries of the world, taking into account absentee participants who joined the exhibition in remote mode, according to the exhibition’s website.
> Sourena Sattari, vice president for science and technology, has said that Iran is playing the leading role in the region in the fields of fintech, ICT, stem cell, aerospace, and is unrivaled in artificial intelligence.
> The country has so far created centers in six Asian countries, namely China, India, Indonesia, Syria, Turkey, and Iraq, for exporting nanotechnology products.
> Iranian-made nanotechnology products are currently exported to 49 countries in five continents, he added.
> For the time being, 725 nanotechnology products in 10 fields of industry are manufactured relying on indigenized technologies.
> Prioritizing nanotechnology in Iran has led to this country’s steady placement among the five pioneers of the nanotechnology field in recent years, and approximately 20 percent of all articles provided by Iranian researchers in 2020 are relative to this area of technology.
> Iran has been introduced as the 4th leading country in the world in the field of nanotechnology, publishing 11,546 scientific articles in 2020.
> The country held a 6 percent share of the world’s total nanotechnology articles, according to StatNano's monthly evaluation accomplished in WoS databases.
> There are 227 companies in Iran registered in the WoS databases, manufacturing 419 products, mainly in the fields of construction, textile, medicine, home appliances, automotive, and food.




Thank you Aryobarzan.
Great opportunity for Iran to negotiate a license to manufacture agreement with Russian companies, here at the exhibition, or start exploring other avenues, e.g. parts sales.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EvilWesteners

SalarHaqq said:


> From a technical and theoretical point of view, Iran may not be an unassailable fortress for the US military. But, at acceptable political if not economic cost for the aggressor, it pretty much is.
> 
> Of course, never rest on your laurels as you said, do always consider worst case scenarii and do plan accordingly. Also, this is a permanently ongoing process bound to last until the day on which the enemy is defeated.
> 
> Concerning America's black projects, the issue is that the mere fact of their probable existence does not allow us to invalidate what we can establish from publicly known information, else we couldn't operate any simulations nor could we really discuss the topic at hand, since by definition nothing is known about these secret projects. Also, Iran too has covert arms programs.
> 
> But, to the best of my knowledge the outcome of a war has seldom been determined by one or even several secret weapons alone - the Asian-Pacific facet of WW2 representing perhaps a notable exception, with the US regime's use of nuclear arms against Japanese civilians. However the latter is clearly a weapon of unusual destructive scale and thus of unequalled relevance to warfare. Such overly game-changing single devices aren't invented every day to say the least.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things therefore, I wouldn't lose too much sleep over US black projects while acknowledging the possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> What I was referring to, is his analysis in the following weblog article from November 2020 (you were referencing the same one, I think):
> https://patarames.blogspot.com/2020/11/irans-path-to-second-strike-capability.html
> 
> It is a complex enough issue. Iran employs both the cavern shaft basing method and the railway-wagon / open-air pit method. The latter allows for a higher rate of fire at comparable degree of survivability. The author concludes his piece in the following terms:
> 
> "The concept brings Iran closer to achieve a capability no other country has: Deter nuclear powers from a preemptive counter-force strike by conventional means."
> 
> That being said, even if Iran's hardened bases might be defeated by multiple nuclear (bunker buster) strikes, Iran also uses the buried missile container method as well as mobile TEL's which blend perfectly into its topography.
> 
> I would therefore say that given sufficient numbers of missiles affected to each of these launching methods, it will be extremely hard if not practically impossible for the enemy to achieve an efficient and timely enough suppression of all theses assets in a manner that would preempt the severe BM retaliation which has so far successfully deterred military aggression against Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doubting this at all. Indeed, it's certainly not public opinion that will make them think twice.
> 
> But, given such a precedent set by the US, subsequent adjustments of Russian and Chinese nuclear first strike doctrines, especially with tactical nuclear weapons surely will.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's try to do the math: years ago Iran had - at the very least - 31 underground missiles cities, in reference to the Iranian military commander's statement according to which they've constructed a minimum of one such base per province. I would suggest 50 underground missile bases, perhaps even 60, 70 or 80 might not be an exaggeration.
> 
> Now as you explained, the enemy would have to achieve several nuclear hits per base. It doesn't seem very feasible with 100 or 200 missiles.
> 
> And this is without mentioning thousands of TEL's and buried missile canisters - as well as an even greater number of decoys fielded by Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the theoretical destruction of Iran's known nuclear sites by means of atomic weapons, will not be sufficient to stop Iran. In the immediate aftermath of this sort of an event, Iran will leave the NPT and initiate a massive nuclear program at perfectly unknown locations and at full speed, in addition to having each and every potential spy, informant or fifth-columnist executed.
> 
> In the end, nothing short of a fully fledged invasion can prevent Iran from developing nuclear weapons, should Iran actually decide to do so. And we know that the cost of such an endeavor will not be bearable to the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> Here the conclusions stemming from the sequence of events aren't taken into account: the point is that the zionist regime cannot afford nor tolerate the social and political costs of 1000 ballistic missiles getting unloaded onto Tel Aviv. Neither can the US regime, by the way, largely controlled as it is by zionist and related oligarchic networks.
> 
> In other terms, whether or not the zionists would then proceed to launching their nuclear-tipped ballistic missiles is no longer relevant, since it won't even come to this eventuality, considering that they cannot stomach the 1000 BM's they know would be coming their way in response to an actual military aggression of Iran.
> 
> Hence, Iran has already established credible and solid deterrence with purely conventional means against all out military attack by its nuclear-armed foes. Quod erat demonstrandum.




100% excellent assessment by SalarHaqq.

I would like to add one more thing, not as significant as above, but worthy to add.

Israel and U.S. have agreed that Iran NOW HAS the technology knowledge (and like themselves in the past) can build nukes if it wished to do so. Be it next year, next decade, etc. they cannot afford to launch a nuke at Iran, and they will have to sit back and wait for retaliation.

This is not the same with Japan in WW2. The Japanese needed U.S. to protect them for all the atrocities they committed during the WW2 against others (China, Korea, Phi, etc.). 

Everyone knows a nuke strike against Iran will mean they sit and waiting for a revenge attack later. Nukes have no strategic value other than mutual destruction which is why it has not been introduced since WW2 in a world of happy-to-murder for economic prosperity in the West.

Great post SalarHaqq, as usual.


SalarHaqq said:


> Asghar Farhadi: "Iran is a repressive country in which you have no freedom to speak up and say what you think."
> 
> Sure, so repressive that he or his colleagues from the Iranian show business can relay the anti-Iran propaganda concocted by Washington and Tel Aviv on social media and elsewhere with no fear of consequences.
> 
> Asghar Farhadi: "Of course now with the troubles with China they also use social media for politics"
> 
> Ah, the "troubles" in China / Hong Kong. I guess only the west (and select vassals) is "free" then and spared from any "political troubles". We nations of the south should just take declining, hypocritical western secular liberal "democracies" as our roles models... not.
> 
> Asghar Farhadi: "I think extremes are very similar, no matter what country or political systems. Of course having Joe Biden in place makes the whole world a better place. I have no doubt about that. But as for Iran and trying to predict whether it’s going to help things with Iran, well while Trump was having such extreme behavior and reaction towards Iran, there was the same kind of extremism in Iran. So, of course they were on the opposite side, but their way of behaving and reflecting was the same. And in Iran the same people are still in power. So there should be a change also on the Iranian side in order to make sure that there can be an improvement on both sides."
> 
> Read: the Supreme Leader and the IRGC, who are "still in power", are "extremists" of the same caliber as Trump, and ought to be replaced, as they and Trump represent two sides of the same coin, according to what Farhadi appears to be quite unequivocally suggesting here. Reformists / centrists are "good" and revolutionaries "bad". Iran should just follow the liberal agenda and bow to whatever the US regime dictates, and then end up like Libya or Iraq.
> 
> This is why Farhadi receiving a standing ovation at the film festival of Cannes is hardly more enjoyable than Shirin Ebadi winning the Nobel Prize.
> 
> Source of the quotes: https://variety.com/2021/film/news/asghar-farhadi-social-media-iran-a-hero-1235018313/



My first and last impression of Farhadi's speech: IGNORANT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419269080914202624





طلای فروغی مبارک باشه دوستان

اگر یک میلیون گلشیفته فراهانی داشته باشیم به هیچ جا نمیرسیم

مملکت مهندس خوب میخواد که اتفاقا داریم ولی استفاده نمیشه

*مشکل اول ایران یک مشکل مهندسی ه*
نه یک مشکل فلسفی که خاتمی براش نسخه بپیچه
نه یک مشکل سیاست خارجه که ظریف براش نسخه پیچی کنه
نه مشکل فرهنگی و سینمایی

اب و برق و صنعت با *مهندسی و خود باوری* حل میشه نه انتظار برای سرمایه گذار خارجی
و وقتی مشکل مردم حل بشه
شغل ایجاد میشه
جرم کم میشه
فرهنگ اصلاح میشه
سیاست خارجه دستش باز میشه
سینما به خودباوری میرسه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419234807616360453


----------



## WudangMaster

This covers a variety of subjects from various threads. Another good analysis from Mr. Azarmehr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

کیمیا علیزاده پس از شکست در مقابل حریف روس و ترک از دور رقابت ها حذف شد

وطن فروش بی وطن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

A loser from refugee camp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> کیمیا علیزاده پس از شکست در مقابل حریف روس و ترک از دور رقابت ها حذف شد
> 
> وطن فروش بی وطن


Well better not to resort to that if there be a line to brand people as such then there are a lot of people in front of her to recieve such award and many of them are holding office.


----------



## Iskander

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419596311733678081

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Muhammed45 said:


> View attachment 765212
> 
> 
> A loser from refugee camp


Thats an insult to real refugees.... 
Shes not even a true refugee,she just turned her back on her own country out of choice,quite unlike most refugees.The correct name for someone like her is a stateless person,ie someone who voluntarily chose to give up their nationality and citizenship.
Irans better off without the likes of her,tho one would hope that the government would at least strip her of her citizenship as a punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

Iskander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419596311733678081


*Democracy in action....unlike many other countries in the middle east....They can demonstrate as long as it is peace full* .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> *Democracy in action....unlike many other countries in the middle east....They can demonstrate as long as it is peace full* .


The usual collection of useful idiots will probably claim,that it is no doubt certain proof of the "impending collapse" of the iri........any day now......possibly.....maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Sineva said:


> The usual collection of useful idiots will probably claim,that it is no doubt certain proof of the "impending collapse" of the iri........any day now......possibly.....maybe.



This is the single most aggravating thing when it comes to Iranian domestic politics; which is the totally detrimental, malicious and disingenuous "predications" coming from foreign expat commentators and anti-Iran hawks about the imminent demise and subsequent collapse of Iran that magically always seems to be "around the corner". 

Obviously they're using a horrible situation to push their own agendas but boy do they never fucking miss an opportunity to exploit Iranian suffering. 

I hate them so much.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419207492710641666
در نهایت
کیمیا علیزاده باخت و بی مدال موند

اما نباید فراموش کرد کیمیا علیزاده نوزده ساله بود و انتظار ما هم باید در همون حد باشه

خود ماها چقدر تو این فروم عصبانی شدیم
چرا دختر ۱۹ ساله عصبانی نشه


مساله مهم اینه که مشکل ما علیزاده و یا گلشیفته نیست
*
مشکل اب و برق و ماهواره بر و همه چیز ما یک مشکل مهندسیه*

مهندس هامون رو بچسبیم که کیمیا و گلشیفته باد نفخی بیشتر نیستند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Iskander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419596311733678081



Good. We need a feedback system for all beliefs.

We have had less protests compared to UK, Russia, France and US in the past years. Not sure if it is good.

We need these things.

Also Adios Rouhani.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## makranman

Iskander said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419596311733678081


Isn't that near Aladdin Mall? That's a center for selling stolen goods. i don't think people will back them up.


----------



## TheImmortal

Protests happen. Cant please everyone.

But the Republic does need to enact some economic reforms to revitalize the economy. There’s much that can be done. Cant blame everything on sanctions.

On social causes maybe a referendum on mandatory hijab. Let the people
Vote. Girls are barely even wearing hijabs these days anyway it’s basically a scarf around the neck these days. So what is the point of mandatory hijab if they aren’t going to enforce it? Iran is one of the few countries in the Middle East still enacting the law. We can’t fall behind Baboon Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hack-Hook

makranman said:


> Isn't that near Aladdin Mall? That's a center for selling stolen goods. i don't think people will back them up.


well Aladdin mall is known place hardly any place hidden , the people which work there are also known . now can you explain to me if its a center to sell stolen goods why police and judiciary system don't do anything about it?


Sineva said:


> Thats an insult to real refugees....
> Shes not even a true refugee,she just turned her back on her own country out of choice,quite unlike most refugees.The correct name for someone like her is a stateless person,ie someone who voluntarily chose to give up their nationality and citizenship.
> Irans better off without the likes of her,tho one would hope that the government would at least strip her of her citizenship as a punishment.


I'll direct you here


Iranian Chill Thread


by the way can you elaborate on what crime her citizenship must be taken away from her
by the way do you knew the process of taking away an Iranian citizenship , thanks God you are not in the position to take away anyone citizenship.
for the one s who are interested it need approval of the Cabinet of Iran even head of judiciary system can't take away any Iranian citizenship against his/her wish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418835664158736393

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## makranman

Hack-Hook said:


> well Aladdin mall is known place hardly any place hidden , the people which work there are also known . now can you explain to me if its a center to sell stolen goods why police and judiciary system don't do anything about it?
> 
> I'll direct you here
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> by the way can you elaborate on what crime her citizenship must be taken away from her
> by the way do you knew the process of taking away an Iranian citizenship , thanks God you are not in the position to take away anyone citizenship.
> for the one s who are interested it need approval of the Cabinet of Iran even head of judiciary system can't take away any Iranian citizenship against his/her wish


Police and Judiciary are barely doing the meager thing they are doing. they are seriously understaffed and the laws need reformation.
tell me, what are they doing about the smugglers who bring in billions of dollars of goods each year? what are they doing about the corrupt politicians about golden signatures? what are they doing about dual citizen politicians? what did they do about ghalibaf and larijanis and akhoondi and rouhani and other left and right corrupt politicians?
if they ever confront those issues, they will confront these malls as well. these are extremely similar issues.

my point is: there are a thousand problems in the country. Aladdin mall is hardly the biggest one and no one will confront them. but it doesn't mean that people don't see the corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

~

*Saeid Mollaei goes all the the way to the finals.*








~


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Another* "Incompetence*" of Rouhani government or *"treason"*. you be the judge.

last week I saw pictures of Rice cultivation fields close to shiraz..may as well start making rice in the middle of desert..just like Rouhanis housing minister who was proud of making "ZERO" houses and his Electricity minister who can not plan beyond the tip of his shoe.. his Agricultural minister is proud of cultivating rice in middle of desert...

Who the FOCK are these morons...who do they report to..MI6!!.

*Ban rice cultivation in most Iranian provinces or face consequences*
July 27, 2021 - 12:37




Despite water scarcity, the cultivation of rice has been spreading in about 20 provinces across Iran like a pandemic.
*The Ministry of Agriculture has even been boasting about the cultivation of this highly water-intensive crop.* 
Growing rice in lands other than those bordering the Caspian Sea is like shooting oneself in the foot.
The cultivation of rice, which started more than 20 years ago, has dried up rivers and led to the depletion of underground waters in some places. To compensate for water shortage, farmers are digging deeper and deeper wells to irrigate paddy fields.
The massive consumption of surface waters to irrigate paddy fields or other water-intensive crops like onion or watermelon has even disrupted the ecosystem in certain areas.
Growing rice in northern Iranian provinces should also be regulated
*However, officials, especially those in the ministries of agriculture and energy, are either ignorant of the short-term and long-term consequences of this move or they are purely careless.*
It is also possible that agriculture ministers want to take pride that during their management of the ministry the production of rice increased in the country.
Iran is an arid and semi-arid country, and during history Iranians had learned how to manage water resources. But now that Iran is seeing less precipitation and more droughts due to climate change farmers are being allowed to grow crops that need lots of water.
The official IRNA news agency published a series of photos on September 12, 2020, showing that farmers cultivate rice in the Qasr-e Qand region of Sistan-Baluchestan, which is famous as a desert province. IRNA said rice is cultivated twice a year in the region.
Even rice cultivation in northern provinces of Iran must be regulated. Mohsen Fallah Niazi, a native of Mazandaran province, says some farmers cultivate rice two times a year in Mazandaran despite the fact that underground waters are going down more each year.
The price of rice in comparison to other crops in the market is so enticing that it is very difficult to convince farmers to turn to other alternative crops. It is so profitable that some farmers dig wells without receiving a permit from the Ministry of Energy.
However, it seems that officials have no plans to ban the cultivation of rice and other water-intensive crops. Probably, it is customary that officials don’t try to resolve an evolving problem before it turns into a crisis like what has happened in Khuzestan province.
Now, in addition to droughts and water transfer, part of the water shortage in Khuzestan province is due to the fact that farmers who live along the rivers drain waters that run into Khuzestan. These farmers who mostly live in the mountainous Zagros regions use these waters to irrigate paddy fields or other water-intensive crops.
The excessive extraction of underground water resources and rivers may continue until a time that officials find themselves unable to even provide potable water for citizens in certain areas.
Whatever difficult it may be, it is urgent to convince farmers to stop growing rice. A more delay to stop its cultivation, farmers will even lose the chance to grow crops that their ancestors had been doing for centuries.
To do this, first, it is necessary to educate the farmers about the dire consequences of this model of farming and then offer profitable alternative crops. Even if this approach fails to convince farmers to turn to alternative crops, the responsible bodies should introduce penalties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## makranman

aryobarzan said:


> Another* "Incompetence*" of Rouhani government or *"treason"*. you be the judge.
> 
> last week I saw pictures of Rice cultivation fields close to shiraz..may as well start making rice in the middle of desert..just like Rouhanis housing minister who was proud of making "ZERO" houses and his Electricity minister who can not plan beyond the tip of his shoe.. his Agricultural minister is proud of cultivating rice in middle of desert...
> 
> Who the FOCK are these morons...who do they report to..MI6!!.
> 
> *Ban rice cultivation in most Iranian provinces or face consequences*
> July 27, 2021 - 12:37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite water scarcity, the cultivation of rice has been spreading in about 20 provinces across Iran like a pandemic.
> *The Ministry of Agriculture has even been boasting about the cultivation of this highly water-intensive crop.*
> Growing rice in lands other than those bordering the Caspian Sea is like shooting oneself in the foot.
> The cultivation of rice, which started more than 20 years ago, has dried up rivers and led to the depletion of underground waters in some places. To compensate for water shortage, farmers are digging deeper and deeper wells to irrigate paddy fields.
> The massive consumption of surface waters to irrigate paddy fields or other water-intensive crops like onion or watermelon has even disrupted the ecosystem in certain areas.
> Growing rice in northern Iranian provinces should also be regulated
> *However, officials, especially those in the ministries of agriculture and energy, are either ignorant of the short-term and long-term consequences of this move or they are purely careless.*
> It is also possible that agriculture ministers want to take pride that during their management of the ministry the production of rice increased in the country.
> Iran is an arid and semi-arid country, and during history Iranians had learned how to manage water resources. But now that Iran is seeing less precipitation and more droughts due to climate change farmers are being allowed to grow crops that need lots of water.
> The official IRNA news agency published a series of photos on September 12, 2020, showing that farmers cultivate rice in the Qasr-e Qand region of Sistan-Baluchestan, which is famous as a desert province. IRNA said rice is cultivated twice a year in the region.
> Even rice cultivation in northern provinces of Iran must be regulated. Mohsen Fallah Niazi, a native of Mazandaran province, says some farmers cultivate rice two times a year in Mazandaran despite the fact that underground waters are going down more each year.
> The price of rice in comparison to other crops in the market is so enticing that it is very difficult to convince farmers to turn to other alternative crops. It is so profitable that some farmers dig wells without receiving a permit from the Ministry of Energy.
> However, it seems that officials have no plans to ban the cultivation of rice and other water-intensive crops. Probably, it is customary that officials don’t try to resolve an evolving problem before it turns into a crisis like what has happened in Khuzestan province.
> Now, in addition to droughts and water transfer, part of the water shortage in Khuzestan province is due to the fact that farmers who live along the rivers drain waters that run into Khuzestan. These farmers who mostly live in the mountainous Zagros regions use these waters to irrigate paddy fields or other water-intensive crops.
> The excessive extraction of underground water resources and rivers may continue until a time that officials find themselves unable to even provide potable water for citizens in certain areas.
> Whatever difficult it may be, it is urgent to convince farmers to stop growing rice. A more delay to stop its cultivation, farmers will even lose the chance to grow crops that their ancestors had been doing for centuries.
> To do this, first, it is necessary to educate the farmers about the dire consequences of this model of farming and then offer profitable alternative crops. Even if this approach fails to convince farmers to turn to alternative crops, the responsible bodies should introduce penalties.


just to see the scale of things:
the water requirement is mind blowing. I love butter and milk. but each glass of milk equals 250 liters of water! now imagine we need to feed 90 ish million people. 

And this is just one use case. I remember Visiting a petrochemical company, I asked the guide about the source of their water. he said that they had a few deep wells (چند حلقه چاه عمیق). Fortunately not every industry needs lots of water.

I really don't want to be in the Ministry of Energy right about now. I think they are going through hell. 





my source: https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2013/jan/10/how-much-water-food-production-waste

P.S. I think we also need to know how much water is used to purify water for home use...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Bahram Esfandiari said:


>












~


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

sammuel said:


> ~



One has principals and is an honorable Man. the other self centered little Bitch. I don't expect a Rat like you to be able to determine which is which!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420095944268435456


----------



## Iranitaakharin

aryobarzan said:


> Another* "Incompetence*" of Rouhani government or *"treason"*. you be the judge.



It was the parliament which removed any restrictions on rice cultiviation although they were barely implemented in the first place tabnak.ir/004KMv


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

This is what being a TRAITOR looks like!!! Iranian Refugee Saeid Mollaei Thanks Israel After Silver Medal Win (yahoo.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420462989459673091

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fulgrim

I found this in afghan sektion.What you think? They are pro iran? Neutral? Or maybe supported from saudi or pakistan and can become a risk for iran?









Talibans Newly Graduated Units From Badri-313 Battalion


I have not seen these type of forces on the battlefield in Afghanistan.... Are these equipment just for show???... In every video its the typical afghan Taliban lad with his AK and sandals etc... These pictures are rigged with tracking codes to track Talib sympathizers in west. Excited Keyboard...



defence.pk


----------



## Shawnee

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> One has principals and is an honorable Man. the other self centered little Bitch. I don't expect a Rat like you to be able to determine which is which!



*Algerian judoka sent home from Olympics after refusing to face Israeli*

Fethi Nourine says: ‘Palestinian cause is bigger than all of this’
Athlete and coach suspended by International Judo Federation
He says he is proud of what he did.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Shawnee said:


> *Algerian judoka sent home from Olympics after refusing to face Israeli*
> 
> Fethi Nourine says: ‘Palestinian cause is bigger than all of this’
> Athlete and coach suspended by International Judo Federation
> He says he is proud of what he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


No good deeds go unpunished by Zionists and their slaves!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sammuel

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> One has principals and is an honorable Man




Sure "honor "

Maybe you would like to explain what is the great honor , in ordering your representative to loose on purpose under threats to his life and family.

No wonder Iran got banned from Judo for 4 years.

Saeid Mollaei had a chip on his shoulders. He wanted to prove that without the mullahs stopping him ,he can go all the way. And he did.

*The first Iranian ever to win an Olympic medal in Judo , Saeid Mollaei :*










~

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Sineva

sammuel said:


> The first Iranian ever to win an Olympic medal in Judo , Saeid Mollaei :


Yeah,and it only came at the cost of his own 💩personal reputation💩 in the nation of his birth.
But hey,who cares about legitimizing 🇮🇱zionist occupation,land theft and apartheid🇮🇱,when theres a sporting medal to be won,right? 🥈
Just imagine for a moment tho`,if all of those athletes who had opposed apartheid back in the 60s,70s and 80s, had been like this guy and put their own personal ambition ahead of the the bigger moral issue.........a very grim thought indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> Another* "Incompetence*" of Rouhani government or *"treason"*. you be the judge.
> 
> last week I saw pictures of Rice cultivation fields close to shiraz..may as well start making rice in the middle of desert..just like Rouhanis housing minister who was proud of making "ZERO" houses and his Electricity minister who can not plan beyond the tip of his shoe.. his Agricultural minister is proud of cultivating rice in middle of desert...
> 
> Who the FOCK are these morons...who do they report to..MI6!!.



I just want to mention quickly: liberals (reformists, moderates) are not known for their belief in domestic production. On the contrary, they are dogmatic adepts of Smithian concepts of international free trade and comparative advantage.

Therefore, they have a fundamental issue with domestic agriculture among others, which they do not consider economical. In addition to the economic argument, they make use of the environmental one, with a special focus on the water scarcity debate.

So when you see liberals pointing to domestic agriculture as the main source of water consumption, be aware that their ultimate reason for invoking this, ie what they want to get at, isn't a desire for more effective allocation and use of water resources for an equal if not superior agricultural output. No, their goal is to dismantle Iran's national agricultural sector and replace it with imports. As they have abundantly made clear with their statements.

A second, side objective the liberals pursue is the legalization and widespread consumption of "more productive" GMO's by Iranians. The same GMO's Obama banned from the kitchen of the White House (while allowing the American people to be exposed to the health risks stemming from them).

Here is Rohani's Head of the Department of Environment and former Minister of Agriculture Jihad under both Rafsanjani and Khatami, referring to the notion of agricultural self-sufficiency as an "absurdity" (!):





__





سرافکندگی وزیری که «خودکفایی» را «مزخرف» شمرد؛ به‌روایت آمار- اخبار اقتصادی تسنیم | Tasnim


عیسی کلانتری یکی از گزینه‌های مطرح برای تصدی وزارت جهاد کشاورزی یا سازمان محیط زیست در دولت آینده است. تفکر و عملکرد ضعیف این فرد صدای همه وزرای این حوزه از سال 1364 تاکنون را درآورده است. او اخیراً «خودکفایی» را «مزخرف» خوانده بود.




www.tasnimnews.com





Also read up on Kaveh Madani, the former Deputy Head of the Department of Environment under this administration, who fled the country back to the UK when espionage charges were brought against him.

This is eye opening too:






Another crucial angle to this are of course the security imperatives. Food security being one of the last domains one will want to entrust foreign entities with. Which to these liberals doesn't seem to matter.

We should never lose sight of what's truly at stake behind these issues. You hear water scarcity, be on your guard that those who want Iran to return to the conditions of the Pahlavi era or to turn it into another Saudi Arabia economically speaking, will necessarily use the water debate to argue against self-reliance and domestic agricultural production. Whereas in fact, it is perfectly possible to expand national agriculture while making more economical use of water reserves (without resorting to hazardous technologies such as GMO's), but this the liberals will try to cover up or deny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Houthis take more territory in the south as they try to cut off the supply route to Marib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419039984171036675
The situation in Syria is rapidly deteriorating again as rebels have taken several areas in and around Daara. They now control some of the border with Jordan again. I'm guessing that Israel and the USA via Jordan are backing the rebels there. 









Cautious calm prevails in Daraa governorate, with intermittent sounds of shooting in a number of areas, with news of a ceasefire agreement to start a new negotiating process Daraa,Daraa Governorate - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents


Cautious calm prevails in Daraa governorate, with intermittent sounds of shooting in a number of areas, with news of a ceasefire agreement to start a new negotiating process. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism...




syria.liveuamap.com





In northern Syria, Idlib pocket, pro government forces are constantly bombing rebel positions.









Rocket shelling carried out by government forces on the countryside of Hama and Aleppo Al Zaytun, West Hama - Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news and incidents today - syria.liveuamap.com


Rocket shelling carried out by government forces on the countryside of Hama and Aleppo. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in English. Civil war and International intervention in Syria. War on terrorism in Syria




syria.liveuamap.com





Thousands of migrants flee Afghanistan through Iran and Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

sammuel said:


> Nothing Justifies Iran mollah's behaving like mob bosses in black and white movies ,telling the guy they are supposed to represent to take a fall for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You was my brother, Charley, you shoulda looked out for me a little bit . ..
> 
> 
> ~


Hello Hasbara troll









Taliban’s Next Stop: Kabul, Kashmir and Kerala : The Stateman


Ghani should declare war on Pakistan without further delay and send troops into both Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) and Baluchistan simultaneously declaring the Durand line a falsely divide between Afghanistan with Pakistan occupied KPK and call for the reunification of the forcefully separated Pashtun...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Scientists predicted that this would happen years ago, now it's a new reality, water scarcity.

In Iraq droughts are devastating farms. Some Iraqis blame Iran and Turkey for diverting water supplies






Some in Khuzestan blame the Iranian government for diverting their water resources, leading to protests






In the US, some parts of California are experiencing a severe drought






Droughts are occurring all over the world, including Kazakhstan









Why you should care about Kazakhstan: The drought nobody is talking about could be a harbinger of doom for the region & the West


In a world plagued by a pandemic, some stories get left behind. One that has escaped headlines, probably understandably, is the Kazakh government’s new six-month ban on exporting food for livestock, insisting produce stay at home.




www.rt.com





Earlier in the year we saw Tajikistan fighting with Kyrgyzstan over water resources. Egypt has issues with Ethiopia's new dam project that would divert water away from the Nile. China is planning on building the worlds largest dam to divert water from the Himalayas which would normally go to India.

As the earths population continues to soar, especially in developing nations, and water resources run out, this could eventually lead to a hot war between rival nations. The water shortages would already lead to millions of refugees and the potential wars over water would lead to millions more. This seems like a disaster waiting to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Drone strike kills 2 members of an Israeli owned ship off the coast of Oman.









Two sailors killed in attack on Israeli-operated ship off coast of Oman


Two crew members have lost their lives in an attack by suspected pirates on an Israeli-operated, Liberian-flagged merchant vessel in the Arabian Sea, stated the shipping company, owned by Eyal Ofer, one of Israel’s richest men.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Scientists predicted that this would happen years ago, now it's a new reality, water scarcity.
> 
> In Iraq droughts are devastating farms. Some Iraqis blame Iran and Turkey for diverting water supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some in Khuzestan blame the Iranian government for diverting their water resources, leading to protests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the US, some parts of California are experiencing a severe drought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droughts are occurring all over the world, including Kazakhstan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you should care about Kazakhstan: The drought nobody is talking about could be a harbinger of doom for the region & the West
> 
> 
> In a world plagued by a pandemic, some stories get left behind. One that has escaped headlines, probably understandably, is the Kazakh government’s new six-month ban on exporting food for livestock, insisting produce stay at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in the year we saw Tajikistan fighting with Kyrgyzstan over water resources. Egypt has issues with Ethiopia's new dam project that would divert water away from the Nile. China is planning on building the worlds largest dam to divert water from the Himalayas which would normally go to India.
> 
> As the earths population continues to soar, especially in developing nations, and water resources run out, this could eventually lead to a hot war between rival nations. The water shortages would already lead to millions of refugees and the potential wars over water would lead to millions more. This seems like a disaster waiting to happen.


Just a thought...countries that have mountain ranges and therefore control the sources of fresh water rivers (melting snow) will come out on the top...if you are down stream on a river you better be nice..lol...iran will be fine they own the mountains and rivers..just change to agricultural methods to use less water..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Iranian government seems to be addressing some of the issues regarding water scarcity in the country, albeit slowly. Installing water desalination plants will be good for Iran's future. If possible these plants should preferably run on renewable energy. 

One disadvantage is that most of Iran's terrain is mildly arid and Iran suffers from long term deforestation. However we know that by planting drought resistant trees and vegetation on mass that expanding deserts can be converted into lush forests. 

China currently has the worlds largest man made forest on earth which was initiated to stop the Gobi desert from expanding. There is also currently a plan in place to stop the Sahara desert from expanding by planting trees. 











I believe that there is currently a plan in place to plant 1 billion trees in the next couple of years in Iran. That's ambitious but even a fraction of that would still be better than sitting back and doing nothing. A few years ago Ethiopia planted over 300 million trees in one day so it's possible.



aryobarzan said:


> Just a thought...countries that have mountain ranges and therefore control the sources of fresh water rivers (melting snow) will come out on the top...if you are down stream on a river you better be nice..lol...iran will be fine they own the mountains and rivers..just change to agricultural methods to use less water..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Drone hits exactly the living part of the ship. Intention to kill.
Only a blind could not see the eventual escalation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421166867339743237
Israel will ask for help since escalation is too dangerous on their own.
They may get some help under the table but in the real scenery, the word will be “they are not sure it was Iran”. Probably it was not Iran. Could be non Iranian militia.

Israel benefit is to highlight the incident unlike the events in Jordan or Gulf or Irbil that were downplayed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sha ah

WOW Little boy from Iran becomes a sensation in China gymnastics show challenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## EvilWesteners

I acknowledge there are many things about Iran, that stems from inside of Iran, that I am unaware of, socially, culturally, and emotionally. I have lived outside of Iran for a very long time now.

However, I do know the Westerners quite well as I have lived in half a dozen countries in the West and worked with them daily, and met people from all over the world, working with me and sharing their ideas and knowledge of other countries.

What amazes me about Iran and Iran loving Iranians, is how COURAGEOUS they are.

This is often missed by so many. Let me explain.

Yes, yes, indeed, we have many cowards. Many, many of them. They thank a nation hostile to Iran, who has repeatedly murdered Iranian scientists, continues to attack Iranian infrastructure, forces indirectly sanctions again Iranian people, even though it was that nation that gave them the opportunities to win a gold medal. There are Iranians in U.S. who wish for 2 millions Iranians to die so the shah's son can come to Iran, they have actually SAID it to my face, and got angry that I called them a murdering coward.

But then again. there are many COURAGEOUS Iranians everywhere. Right here on this forum.

What is COURAGE to me?

It is the principle of honor and respect for the righteous cause with strength of devotion, irrespective of self gain at the expense of others.

At a time when it seems that almost the whole world is against Iran and Iranians, when traitors serve their own interests at the expense of the suffering of Iranian people (and other people in Middle East and elsewhere, e.g. Venezuela), when materialism, consumerism, and a bankrupt culture depends on commoditization of every aspect of decency and humanity, and weaponization of every cause, injustice or grievances, STILL there are IRANIANS WHO LIVE WITH COURAGE TO DEFEND SOMETHING WORTH DEFENDING.

When was the last time Iran won anything of a major strategic value?

I can think of shooting down the U.S. drone or the launching of Bavar 373.

With so few wins on Iran side, still many fight and go one.

On the Western side, I SEE NO COURAGE of a degree anywhere near what Iranians demonstrate every day.

Show me a Western country that has fought against all odds, against so many, for so little gain, for so long, and STILL CONTINUES to fight no matter how it APPEARS to be against all odds of fighting a superpower and its global apparatus of imperialism and slavery, global market domination, and global control for economic prosperity of itself at the expense of everyone else?

Would anyone else fight at the same degree, if they were in the same place as Iran?

How many countries have decided to side with U.S. and be its client state?

Without prejudice, or bias, or false sense of patriotism, - I genuinely believe Iran and Iran loving patriotic Iranians are COURAGEOUS against all odds and I consider the Westerners (generally speaking) COWARDS who have give in to materialism and consumerism, global imperial domination for a house or a car or a vaction.

I have respect for all of you here in this forum who fight for Iran's cause:

To live our lives based on our own aspirations and not be a U.S. slave client state

I was there when I heard Zarif in 2004 in a meeting in N.Y. at a hotel talking to media people covered by CSPAN: Iran wants to be independent and not a client state of the Western superpowers.

I am proud to be an Iranian, for a single reason, that as a whole consciousness of a nation, those that genuinely love Iran (not themselves) DO NOT WANT TO BE A SLAVE STATE TO OTHERS.

That to me is COURAGEOUS.

My respect, to all of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Drone hits exactly the living part of the ship. Intention to kill.
> Only a blind could not see the eventual escalation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421166867339743237
> Israel will ask for help since escalation is too dangerous on their own.
> They may get some help under the table but in the real scenery, the word will be “they are not sure it was Iran”. Probably it was not Iran. Could be non Iranian militia.
> 
> Israel benefit is to highlight the incident unlike the events in Jordan or Gulf or Irbil that were downplayed.



Definitely major escalation as death was involved, they are saying they will retaliate so that remains to be seen what they consider to be "harsh response".


EvilWesteners said:


> I acknowledge there are many things about Iran, that stems from inside of Iran, that I am unaware of, socially, culturally, and emotionally. I have lived outside of Iran for a very long time now.
> 
> However, I do know the Westerners quite well as I have lived in half a dozen countries in the West and worked with them daily, and met people from all over the world, working with me and sharing their ideas and knowledge of other countries.
> 
> What amazes me about Iran and Iran loving Iranians, is how COURAGEOUS they are.
> 
> This is often missed by so many. Let me explain.
> 
> Yes, yes, indeed, we have many cowards. Many, many of them. They thank a nation hostile to Iran, who has repeatedly murdered Iranian scientists, continues to attack Iranian infrastructure, forces indirectly sanctions again Iranian people, even though it was that nation that gave them the opportunities to win a gold medal. There are Iranians in U.S. who wish for 2 millions Iranians to die so the shah's son can come to Iran, they have actually SAID it to my face, and got angry that I called them a murdering coward.
> 
> But then again. there are many COURAGEOUS Iranians everywhere. Right here on this forum.
> 
> What is COURAGE to me?
> 
> It is the principle of honor and respect for the righteous cause with strength of devotion, irrespective of self gain at the expense of others.
> 
> At a time when it seems that almost the whole world is against Iran and Iranians, when traitors serve their own interests at the expense of the suffering of Iranian people (and other people in Middle East and elsewhere, e.g. Venezuela), when materialism, consumerism, and a bankrupt culture depends on commoditization of every aspect of decency and humanity, and weaponization of every cause, injustice or grievances, STILL there are IRANIANS WHO LIVE WITH COURAGE TO DEFEND SOMETHING WORTH DEFENDING.
> 
> When was the last time Iran won anything of a major strategic value?
> 
> I can think of shooting down the U.S. drone or the launching of Bavar 373.
> 
> With so few wins on Iran side, still many fight and go one.
> 
> On the Western side, I SEE NO COURAGE of a degree anywhere near what Iranians demonstrate every day.
> 
> Show me a Western country that has fought against all odds, against so many, for so little gain, for so long, and STILL CONTINUES to fight no matter how it APPEARS to be against all odds of fighting a superpower and its global apparatus of imperialism and slavery, global market domination, and global control for economic prosperity of itself at the expense of everyone else?
> 
> Would anyone else fight at the same degree, if they were in the same place as Iran?
> 
> How many countries have decided to side with U.S. and be its client state?
> 
> Without prejudice, or bias, or false sense of patriotism, - I genuinely believe Iran and Iran loving patriotic Iranians are COURAGEOUS against all odds and I consider the Westerners (generally speaking) COWARDS who have give in to materialism and consumerism, global imperial domination for a house or a car or a vaction.
> 
> I have respect for all of you here in this forum who fight for Iran's cause:
> 
> To live our lives based on our own aspirations and not be a U.S. slave client state
> 
> I was there when I heard Zarif in 2004 in a meeting in N.Y. at a hotel talking to media people covered by CSPAN: Iran wants to be independent and not a client state of the Western superpowers.
> 
> I am proud to be an Iranian, for a single reason, that as a whole consciousness of a nation, those that genuinely love Iran (not themselves) DO NOT WANT TO BE A SLAVE STATE TO OTHERS.
> 
> That to me is COURAGEOUS.
> 
> My respect, to all of you.


As usual, thank you for your inciteful posts as always.

Don't forget we have many traitors within the government as well, many that try to profit or push their personal goals at the expense of people, some even working for foreign intelligence. We need a thriving, successful and creative people in order to play this game, solve our issues, reduce polarization and succeed as a nation that will add another 1000 years to its history.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

Fulgrim said:


> I found this in afghan sektion.What you think? They are pro iran? Neutral? Or maybe supported from saudi or pakistan and can become a risk for iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talibans Newly Graduated Units From Badri-313 Battalion
> 
> 
> I have not seen these type of forces on the battlefield in Afghanistan.... Are these equipment just for show???... In every video its the typical afghan Taliban lad with his AK and sandals etc... These pictures are rigged with tracking codes to track Talib sympathizers in west. Excited Keyboard...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


They have Tajik insurgents, Pak insurgents, Uighgar insurgents and many other, they'll also have some anti-shia elements (I don't think Saudis have influence with Taliban)

It's a diverse group whose purpose was to beat up US, NATO

They will probably be a problem for everyone in the region in years to come, don't see native Afghans controlling all these groups 

If Afghan gov wasn't so bend over backwards towards India, don't think Pak would have been too happy to see em coming to power 

But this is the world we live in I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

EvilWesteners said:


> I acknowledge there are many things about Iran, that stems from inside of Iran, that I am unaware of, socially, culturally, and emotionally. I have lived outside of Iran for a very long time now.
> 
> However, I do know the Westerners quite well as I have lived in half a dozen countries in the West and worked with them daily, and met people from all over the world, working with me and sharing their ideas and knowledge of other countries.
> 
> What amazes me about Iran and Iran loving Iranians, is how COURAGEOUS they are.
> 
> This is often missed by so many. Let me explain.
> 
> Yes, yes, indeed, we have many cowards. Many, many of them. They thank a nation hostile to Iran, who has repeatedly murdered Iranian scientists, continues to attack Iranian infrastructure, forces indirectly sanctions again Iranian people, even though it was that nation that gave them the opportunities to win a gold medal. There are Iranians in U.S. who wish for 2 millions Iranians to die so the shah's son can come to Iran, they have actually SAID it to my face, and got angry that I called them a murdering coward.
> 
> But then again. there are many COURAGEOUS Iranians everywhere. Right here on this forum.
> 
> What is COURAGE to me?
> 
> It is the principle of honor and respect for the righteous cause with strength of devotion, irrespective of self gain at the expense of others.
> 
> At a time when it seems that almost the whole world is against Iran and Iranians, when traitors serve their own interests at the expense of the suffering of Iranian people (and other people in Middle East and elsewhere, e.g. Venezuela), when materialism, consumerism, and a bankrupt culture depends on commoditization of every aspect of decency and humanity, and weaponization of every cause, injustice or grievances, STILL there are IRANIANS WHO LIVE WITH COURAGE TO DEFEND SOMETHING WORTH DEFENDING.
> 
> When was the last time Iran won anything of a major strategic value?
> 
> I can think of shooting down the U.S. drone or the launching of Bavar 373.
> 
> With so few wins on Iran side, still many fight and go one.
> 
> On the Western side, I SEE NO COURAGE of a degree anywhere near what Iranians demonstrate every day.
> 
> Show me a Western country that has fought against all odds, against so many, for so little gain, for so long, and STILL CONTINUES to fight no matter how it APPEARS to be against all odds of fighting a superpower and its global apparatus of imperialism and slavery, global market domination, and global control for economic prosperity of itself at the expense of everyone else?
> 
> Would anyone else fight at the same degree, if they were in the same place as Iran?
> 
> How many countries have decided to side with U.S. and be its client state?
> 
> Without prejudice, or bias, or false sense of patriotism, - I genuinely believe Iran and Iran loving patriotic Iranians are COURAGEOUS against all odds and I consider the Westerners (generally speaking) COWARDS who have give in to materialism and consumerism, global imperial domination for a house or a car or a vaction.
> 
> I have respect for all of you here in this forum who fight for Iran's cause:
> 
> To live our lives based on our own aspirations and not be a U.S. slave client state
> 
> I was there when I heard Zarif in 2004 in a meeting in N.Y. at a hotel talking to media people covered by CSPAN: Iran wants to be independent and not a client state of the Western superpowers.
> 
> I am proud to be an Iranian, for a single reason, that as a whole consciousness of a nation, those that genuinely love Iran (not themselves) DO NOT WANT TO BE A SLAVE STATE TO OTHERS.
> 
> That to me is COURAGEOUS.
> 
> My respect, to all of you.


Honestly this whole thing is extremely complicated. But our love for Iran is the number one priority no matter what. I actually believe the Pro-Shahi Iranians are some of the most patriotic people around.. perhaps other Iranians here might disagree with me but i seriously believe that to be the case. Many Iranian monarchists have literally begged the IR leadership back in the 80's to allow them back into the country to fight off Iraq and even now there are continuous requests/proposals for advancing the interests of Iran. It is just their way of approach that seems to alarm the rest of us. I am a firm believer of the strong ruling over the weaker.. meaning that Shahi's (I am talking Shahis here all the time because they are a solid opposition to the mullahs in Iran..MEK and others are insignificant) just can not accept that they got owned and outsmarted by clerics. They simply lost, pure and simple they have to accept it. If the Shahis think Iran needs a different approach then go ahead, spill blood like the IR revolutionaries did, show what you are made of and grab the power back with pure force if you have the courage and will.

Aside from our shared love for Iran there is little else we and the Shahis can agree on. Take Israel for example, it is hard to fathom to see Shahis supporting and cheering for Israel while we are in a war with them. Personally, (i am sure there are many, many Iranians who have this thinking) i have no interests in being in a conflict with Israel to the point of damaging our country like we did over the past 42+ years. I did not care about Israel until the point they went nuts and started lobbying for sanctions on Iran and started to engage in anti-Iranian activities. I blame the IR for bringing this really unnecessary fight to us but it is what it is. Israelis have Iranian blood on their hands and i will not rest until we lay waste to Israelis in the same manner. In other words... death and destruction must be brought to Israel to make it even. Until we settle the scores there is no way we can think about normalizing anything with that paranoid state.

Hopefully, with Raisi as president the various government branches can be in full synch with the clerical establishment to impose a strong deterrence to any clown threatening Iran. Rouhani was a disaster, this man and his friends need to be put on trial for high treason. I can not think of any other nation being so lenient with traitor politicians. We need to give the IRGC more freedom also, much more than it has now. IRGC needs to be heavily present both in governmental offices and in uniforms on the street. Perhaps this can be done after the current supreme leader is gone. There are no other figures in Iran that can replicate Khomeini/Khamenei. Anyone else saying the opposite are just talking nonsense. It should be up for grabs for the IRGC after Khamenei and i fully support them. We are a ancient military nation and it needs to go back to the way it was.

Also the fifth column and these nonsense secularist/freedom talks need to be shot out of the sky. It does not suit Iran. Iran just needs more IRGC in my opinion. Time is on our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maula Jatt

Have some questions about Iran 

1- Don't y'all think since coming to power the clergy has created so many enemies? and most of em looks unnecessary 

almost everyone was friends with Iran during Shah regime 

What changed? 

2- Also don't get the Iran/ Saudi beef, I believe Shia/sunni beef is highly exadurated in the west

if a conservative country like Pak can tolerate shias in its highest power structures without anyone raising an eyelet over it than surely devisions aren't as bad as one might think 

Is it Iran trying to stop Wahabi Islam from gaining a foothold instead of it being a battle of Sunni islam vs Shia as portrayed in the west?

I believe it's deing it's own death, after 9/11 even Saudis seems to be distancing themselves from it (although it did a lot of damage to Muslim societies which it's still struggling with to this day) 

3- Have seen a lot Iranian exceptionalism among Iranians in general, where they feel superior then other people groups/civilization

Arabs, Turks while having thier fair share of crazy people (every nation have em) have a more (at least from the outside looking in) inclusive outlook towards other Islamic nations (which I feel is due to them rulling large parts of the world, where they had to become more inclusive in nature to survive)

Is it a correct accretion or people take national pride as racism/exceptionalism?


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421167462993760264
He says two for two. Two non-Iranians for two non-Israelis.

*اسرائیل: حمله به نفتکش کار ایران است، باید به آن پاسخ سختی داد*

هشتگ
#پاسخ سخت​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> Have some questions about Iran
> 
> 1- Don't y'all think since coming to power the clergy has created so many enemies? and most of em looks unnecessary
> 
> almost everyone was friends with Iran during Shah regime
> 
> What changed?


Hello, thanks for asking 

Well this is mostly caused by pursing an independent foreign policy. The status quo of the region was threatened, so many nations have opted against it, some are rivals and some are enemies.


Sainthood 101 said:


> 2- Also don't get the Iran/ Saudi beef, I believe Shia/sunni beef is highly exadurated in the west
> 
> if a conservative country like Pak can tolerate shias in its highest power structures without anyone raising an eyelet over it than surely devisions aren't as bad as one might think
> 
> Is it Iran trying to stop Wahabi Islam from gaining a foothold instead of it being a battle of Sunni islam vs Shia as portrayed in the west?
> 
> I believe it's deing it's own death, after 9/11 even Saudis seems to be distancing themselves from it (although it did a lot of damage to Muslim societies which it's still struggling with to this day)



This is more of a political issue than a religious issue, this religious aspect that is played up is to sow division. As we know, the world is run with realpolitik, and while Iran/Saudi have found themselves on opposite side of conflicts, I am not too concerned for direct conflict.

People must understand that considering Saudi Arabia is firmly within the US/UK block, this has become the main source of tension, not sunni/shia. Countries like Saudi/UAE feel threatened by Iran's foreign policy and their close alignment with the US , particularly US intelligence, and hosting of military bases has put them at odd with Iran, otherwise this political problem is not something that can't be resolved, that is likely why both countries are negotiating to protect their own interests, Iran has deep concerns for very anti-shia groups that emerged in Iraq/Syria, and this has been another source of tension, mostly caused by polarization and spreading of hatred in the media. Their is no logical sense for a minority of Muslims (shias) to want conflict with I should really say Salafi's. Saudi/Iran beef is merely a distraction.



Sainthood 101 said:


> 3- Have seen a lot Iranian exceptionalism among Iranians in general, where they feel superior then other people groups/civilization
> 
> Arabs, Turks while having thier fair share of crazy people (every nation have em) have a more (at least from the outside looking in) inclusive outlook towards other Islamic nations (which I feel is due to them rulling large parts of the world, where they had to become more inclusive in nature to survive)
> 
> Is it a correct accretion or people take national pride as racism/exceptionalism?


I suppose that depends on who you talk to. I have seen odd things in Iran where too much national pride is considered taboo and fascistic so my experience is certainly different than yours. You just may have bumped into the wrong people. Iran has been very inclusive with regards to the people they support in their foreign policy (multi-national organizations).

I have rarely if ever seen racially charged attacks against Arabs lets say in Iran, but I have heard of many such attacks between Turks, Kurds and Arabs in Turkey, including attacks on Syrian arab refugees, just today a Kurdish family of 7 were murdered by radical racists. Secular states in general resort to ethnic and national exceptionalism because they do not have a common unity that many Muslim societies feel towards each other. A Pakistani Sunni feels automatically a connection to a Egyptian Sunni because of this, but a secular society would not.

Their are other users that may have other perspectives, but this is just my take.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EvilWesteners

Dariush the Great said:


> Honestly this whole thing is extremely complicated. But our love for Iran is the number one priority no matter what. I actually believe the Pro-Shahi Iranians are some of the most patriotic people around.. perhaps other Iranians here might disagree with me but i seriously believe that to be the case. Many Iranian monarchists have literally begged the IR leadership back in the 80's to allow them back into the country to fight off Iraq and even now there are continuous requests/proposals for advancing the interests of Iran. It is just their way of approach that seems to alarm the rest of us. I am a firm believer of the strong ruling over the weaker.. meaning that Shahi's (I am talking Shahis here all the time because they are a solid opposition to the mullahs in Iran..MEK and others are insignificant) just can not accept that they got owned and outsmarted by clerics. They simply lost, pure and simple they have to accept it. If the Shahis think Iran needs a different approach then go ahead, spill blood like the IR revolutionaries did, show what you are made of and grab the power back with pure force if you have the courage and will.
> 
> Aside from our shared love for Iran there is little else we and the Shahis can agree on. Take Israel for example, it is hard to fathom to see Shahis supporting and cheering for Israel while we are in a war with them. Personally, (i am sure there are many, many Iranians who have this thinking) i have no interests in being in a conflict with Israel to the point of damaging our country like we did over the past 42+ years. I did not care about Israel until the point they went nuts and started lobbying for sanctions on Iran and started to engage in anti-Iranian activities. I blame the IR for bringing this really unnecessary fight to us but it is what it is. Israelis have Iranian blood on their hands and i will not rest until we lay waste to Israelis in the same manner. In other words... death and destruction must be brought to Israel to make it even. Until we settle the scores there is no way we can think about normalizing anything with that paranoid state.
> 
> Hopefully, with Raisi as president the various government branches can be in full synch with the clerical establishment to impose a strong deterrence to any clown threatening Iran. Rouhani was a disaster, this man and his friends need to be put on trial for high treason. I can not think of any other nation being so lenient with traitor politicians. We need to give the IRGC more freedom also, much more than it has now. IRGC needs to be heavily present both in governmental offices and in uniforms on the street. Perhaps this can be done after the current supreme leader is gone. There are no other figures in Iran that can replicate Khomeini/Khamenei. Anyone else saying the opposite are just talking nonsense. It should be up for grabs for the IRGC after Khamenei and i fully support them. We are a ancient military nation and it needs to go back to the way it was.
> 
> Also the fifth column and these nonsense secularist/freedom talks need to be shot out of the sky. It does not suit Iran. Iran just needs more IRGC in my opinion. Time is on our side.



Great ideas to consider. Thanks.


Stryker1982 said:


> Definitely major escalation as death was involved, they are saying they will retaliate so that remains to be seen what they consider to be "harsh response".
> 
> As usual, thank you for your inciteful posts as always.
> 
> Don't forget we have many traitors within the government as well, many that try to profit or push their personal goals at the expense of people, some even working for foreign intelligence. We need a thriving, successful and creative people in order to play this game, solve our issues, reduce polarization and succeed as a nation that will add another 1000 years to its history.



You are absolutely correct. I really did not like what I heard when I was in Scotland recently. Apparently MI5 was protecting Rohanni when he was there, and not just because of his position in the past in Iran government. There seemed to be more to it. I know the Brits really well. I worked with (at technical level) with many layers of their structure in MOD and intelligence regarding removable Bernoulli drives, which is why I been to House of Commons so many times. They had a special quiet way of referring to him. I read the Brits better than any other people I have encountered. Their lips are sealed like no other.

Thank you for your comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Aside from our shared love for Iran there is little else we and the Shahis can agree on. Take Israel for example, it is hard to fathom to see Shahis supporting and cheering for Israel while we are in a war with them. Personally, (i am sure there are many, many Iranians who have this thinking) i have no interests in being in a conflict with Israel to the point of damaging our country like we did over the past 42+ years. I did not care about Israel until the point they went nuts and started lobbying for sanctions on Iran and started to engage in anti-Iranian activities. I blame the IR for bringing this really unnecessary fight to us but it is what it is. Israelis have Iranian blood on their hands and i will not rest until we lay waste to Israelis in the same manner. In other words... death and destruction must be brought to Israel to make it even. Until we settle the scores there is no way we can think about normalizing anything with that paranoid state.


This is really the main source here. IR foreign policy has costed Iran immensely because the west are very pro-Israel and anyone who defies them, will be punished economically. Their is no doubts if we did not have an anti-Israel policy we would be a lot better off economically as a country. From what it looks like to me, many Iranians do not feel the need to fight Israel and blame the IR for bringing pressure to the country, I guess that depends on your belief system personally. I never particularly cared for this migdet state so far away but once they began to assassinated our professors simply because they had too much knowledge it became clear to me that a learned Iran is dangerous for them. I put alot of stock into education, and value it deeply, and seeing this happen bothers me alot, so I don't care what kind of hell the IRGC does to them. They brought it upon themselves.

I'm not sure what the future of Iran will hold, because either Iran continues this path of resistance and has to endure this pressure, or drop everything.....Does Iran want to become a revolutionary nation forever?

One important thing as well is to observe what the Chinese have done. China was once a revolutionary nation for 40 years until it did the unthinkable, it began to negotiate with Nixon and the west. They used the finances and power of the west to create the most incredible economic and industrial development in history. Now, this super state is producing 25 modern heavy ships PER YEAR, and they are challenging the west. They execute ministers for corruption. What are we doing? Our GDP$ should be atleast double what is it now. With all of Iran's resources it is not unfathomable that it could have a 1 trillion$ GDP

The IRGC have proven themselves to be very capable, and in some sectors reaching close to the technological boundaries. Most achievements of Iran and mega project we are all proud of, really comes from their work, that being said, they really need to focus on the economy, jobs, inflation, development, water, and treat it is a serious national security issue. Overall the future of this government is really uncertain to be honest, because this type of pressure is unprecedented, and I am not 100% certain the IR can remain the same and maintain its stability. It may have to go the China pathway, and cooperate with the west.

@TheImmortal I'm curious as to what your thoughts are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

Stryker1982 said:


> Hello, thanks for asking
> 
> Well this is mostly caused by pursing an independent foreign policy. The status quo of the region was threatened, so many nations have opted against it, some are rivals and some are enemies.
> 
> 
> This is more of a political issue than a religious issue, this religious aspect that is played up is to sow division. As we know, the world is run with realpolitik, and while Iran/Saudi have found themselves on opposite side of conflicts, I am not too concerned for direct conflict.
> 
> People must understand that considering Saudi Arabia is firmly within the US/UK block, this has become the main source of tension, not sunni/shia. Countries like Saudi/UAE feel threatened by Iran's foreign policy and their close alignment with the US , particularly US intelligence, and hosting of military bases has put them at odd with Iran, otherwise this political problem is not something that can't be resolved, that is likely why both countries are negotiating to protect their own interests, Iran has deep concerns for very anti-shia groups that emerged in Iraq/Syria, and this has been another source of tension, mostly caused by polarization and spreading of hatred in the media. Their is no logical sense for a minority of Muslims (shias) to want conflict with I should really say Salafi's. Saudi/Iran beef is merely a distraction.
> 
> 
> I suppose that depends on who you talk to. I have seen odd things in Iran where too much national pride is considered taboo and fascistic so my experience is certainly different than yours. You just may have bumped into the wrong people. Iran has been very inclusive with regards to the people they support in their foreign policy (multi-national organizations).
> 
> I have rarely if ever seen racially charged attacks against Arabs lets say in Iran, but I have heard of many such attacks between Turks, Kurds and Arabs in Turkey, including attacks on Syrian arab refugees, just today a Kurdish family of 7 were murdered by radical racists. Secular states in general resort to ethnic and national exceptionalism because they do not have a common unity that many Muslim societies feel towards each other. A Pakistani Sunni feels automatically a connection to a Egyptian Sunni because of this, but a secular society would not.
> 
> Their are other users that may have other perspectives, but this is just my take.


Thanks for answering dude!

I guess in US we meet the secularist Iranian who are very nationalist in nature and look down on other countries/people group and have a supremacist attitude 

Maybe that's why when you meet people like that you don't get a positive outlook towards Iranians in general

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Sainthood 101 said:


> Have some questions about Iran
> 
> 1- Don't y'all think since coming to power the clergy has created so many enemies? and most of em looks unnecessary
> 
> almost everyone was friends with Iran during Shah regime
> 
> What changed?
> 
> 2- Also don't get the Iran/ Saudi beef, I believe Shia/sunni beef is highly exadurated in the west
> 
> if a conservative country like Pak can tolerate shias in its highest power structures without anyone raising an eyelet over it than surely devisions aren't as bad as one might think
> 
> Is it Iran trying to stop Wahabi Islam from gaining a foothold instead of it being a battle of Sunni islam vs Shia as portrayed in the west?
> 
> I believe it's deing it's own death, after 9/11 even Saudis seems to be distancing themselves from it (although it did a lot of damage to Muslim societies which it's still struggling with to this day)
> 
> 3- Have seen a lot Iranian exceptionalism among Iranians in general, where they feel superior then other people groups/civilization
> 
> Arabs, Turks while having thier fair share of crazy people (every nation have em) have a more (at least from the outside looking in) inclusive outlook towards other Islamic nations (which I feel is due to them rulling large parts of the world, where they had to become more inclusive in nature to survive)
> 
> Is it a correct accretion or people take national pride as racism/exceptionalism?



Iran had no friends during the time of the Mohamad Reza Shah. Those supposed "friends" (U.S/U.K Israel) never wanted to see a strong independent Iran. The U.S was only arming Iran for Iran to act as their protectorate in the Persian Gulf against the Soviet Union. Israel had infiltrated Iran completely and they even had a female spy that was working as the Royal Nany for the Shah's children. The Islamic Revolution only succeeded only after the Shah fled Iran under orders from his American Masters. Even after he did everything the U.S had ever asked of him, the U.S refused to take him in and he ended up dying in Egypt where his body is burrier till today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maula Jatt

Stryker1982 said:


> This is really the main source here. IR foreign policy has costed Iran immensely because the west are very pro-Israel and anyone who defies them, will be punished economically. Their is no doubts if we did not have an anti-Israel policy we would be a lot better off economically as a country. From what it looks like to me, many Iranians do not feel the need to fight Israel and blame the IR for bringing pressure to the country, I guess that depends on your belief system personally. I never particularly cared for this migdet state so far away but once they began to assassinated our professors simply because they had too much knowledge it became clear to me that a learned Iran is dangerous for them. I put alot of stock into education, and value it deeply, and seeing this happen bothers me alot, so I don't care what kind of hell the IRGC does to them. They brought it upon themselves.
> 
> I'm not sure what the future of Iran will hold, because either Iran continues this path of resistance and has to endure this pressure, or drop everything.....Does Iran want to become a revolutionary nation forever?
> 
> One important thing as well is to observe what the Chinese have done. China was once a revolutionary nation for 40 years until it did the unthinkable, it began to negotiate with Nixon and the west. They used the finances and power of the west to create the most incredible economic and industrial development in history. Now, this super state is producing 25 modern heavy ships PER YEAR, and they are challenging the west. They execute ministers for corruption. What are we doing? Our GDP$ should be atleast double what is it now. With all of Iran's resources it is not unfathomable that it could have a 1 trillion$ GDP
> 
> The IRGC have proven themselves to be very capable, and in some sectors reaching close to the technological boundaries. Most achievements of Iran and mega project we are all proud of, really comes from their work, that being said, they really need to focus on the economy, jobs, inflation, development, water, and treat it is a serious national security issue. Overall the future of this government is really uncertain to be honest, because this type of pressure is unprecedented, and I am not 100% certain the IR can remain the same and maintain its stability. It may have to go the China pathway, and cooperate with the west.
> 
> @TheImmortal I'm curious as to what your thoughts are.


Oh boy this is it

What we learn with China is that you can't fight the system from outside you have to be in it to fight it

And as China emerges we see another capitalist sphere emerging 

Maybe this time you don't even have to be a complete slave to west just need normal relationship 

get into Chinese sphere as from the looks of it they're not even a demanding bunch 

Or you can play both sides 

Whatever it is you need some sort of normalisation where you might even have to compromise 

But China in it's growth showed immense restraint while going against public sentiments (eg Taiwan, somewhat nuetral relationship with Japan despite public pressure against the contrary) 

It's not easy to go the Chinese way but can potentially pay the most dividend


----------



## sha ah

Keep in mind China struggled for decades before it got to where it is today. First they went through the century of humiliation, the opium wars and then the subsequent unequal treaties that the western nations imposed on them. Then the warlords era, then decades of fighting between Mao's Communists and Chang Kai Shek's Nationalists.

Then the Japanese invaded. Then they spent decades building up the countries industry from nothing. It took decades of isolation before they could get semi industrialized under Mao, not to mention the hick ups of the Great Leap Forward and The Cultural Revolution, which actually set the country back in some ways.

They finally attained nukes under Mao but for a long time most of the world did not recognize The Communist government on the mainland as the legitimate China. They actually considered Taiwan to be the real China and Taiwan even had China's seat at the UN.

Finally when Mao died then Deng Xiao Ping was able to come to power through consensus and implement reforms and the opening up. Then it took China another 3 decades to get to where it is today. Now finally China is looking to surpass the USA as the worlds largest GDP in the next 7 years.

That was one hell of a journey and struggle. Large scale foreign policy shifts don't happen overnight. That would be like telling Pakistan "Hey why can't you get along with India and forget about Kashmir" Sometimes it takes generations of real life experience for a country to change it's mindset and outlook on the world.

Iran's current leadership is heavily rooted in Shia ideology. Because of their worldviews they do not recognize Israel and support resistance to it, which naturally puts them at odds with the USA. Since Iran's conception as an Islamic Republic, the Saudi's and Persian Gulf sheikhdoms supported Saddam's war against Iran since they were hoping to squash Iran's revolution before it could spread or expand. 



Sainthood 101 said:


> Oh boy this is it
> 
> What we learn with China is that you can't fight the system from outside you have to be in it to fight it
> 
> And as China emerges we see another capitalist sphere emerging
> 
> Maybe this time you don't even have to be a complete slave to west just need normal relationship
> 
> get into Chinese sphere as from the looks of it they're not even a demanding bunch
> 
> Or you can play both sides
> 
> Whatever it is you need some sort of normalisation where you might even have to compromise
> 
> But China in it's growth showed immense restraint while going against public sentiments (eg Taiwan, somewhat nuetral relationship with Japan despite public pressure against the contrary)
> 
> It's not easy to go the Chinese way but can potentially pay the most dividend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

The next escalation will have a counter escalation.

Is the next escalation rough enough to also include 90% enrichment included in the counter escalation?

The *post Soleimani era *will see multiple war-like episodes up to mid term future.

*At what point the mullahs in Iran will decide that they have milked the political enrichment to its extreme and the benefit is to come out of the closet, and do the show of power?*

Biden strategists are horrible at reading the mullahs. They interpret stuff by their own thought process.

The dumb expert who said last year:
“*Mullahs are desperate for some sanction relief”
“Taliban is tired of the war”*

Now says: “*These are Khamenei Bazari tactics for getting a better deal”*
“The regime is at its weakest “
“Wait some more”

The one who thinks of “Break out time” and his whole analysis is “break out time“.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stryker1982

I'm curious to see what they will do as a reaction, I'm doubtful of an attack on Iran, but more along the lines of the usual, attack Iran in Syria.


Shawnee said:


> The next escalation will have a counter escalation.
> 
> Is the next escalation rough enough to also include 90% enrichment included in the counter escalation?
> 
> The *post Soleimani era *will see multiple war-like episodes up to mid term future.
> 
> *At what point the mullahs in Iran will decide that they have milked the political enrichment to its extreme and the benefit is to come out of the closet, and do the show of power?*
> 
> Biden strategists are horrible at reading the mullahs. They interpret stuff by their own thought process.
> 
> The dumb expert who said last year:
> “*Mullahs are desperate for some sanction relief”
> “Taliban is tired of the war”*
> 
> Now says: “*These are Khamenei Bazari tactics for getting a better deal”*
> “The regime is at its weakest “
> “Wait some more”
> 
> The one who thinks of “Break out time” and his whole analysis is “break out time“.


These guys are clueless about Iran, I'd say the Israelis understand our people and dynamics quite well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> I'm curious to see what they will do as a reaction, I'm doubtful of an attack on Iran, but more along the lines of the usual, attack Iran in Syria.
> 
> These guys are clueless about Iran, I'd say the Israelis understand our people and dynamics quite well.



They will try to make it an international cause but will face limitations.

They will say it is not our revenge at all and we can’t avenge everybody. It is their revenge though.

Next Israeli merchant will find no maritime support for collaboration. If there is a maritime deal, he will be jewed down really bad in the contract.

*Israel ideal avenge is something like this picture but has lots of limitations and may bring Iran out of the closet once and forever.*







As I have always said:
It is not “break out time”
It is not “sneak out time”
It is “time to come out of the closet time”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> They will try to make it an international cause but will face limitations.
> 
> They will say it is not our revenge at all and we can’t avenge everybody. It is their revenge though.
> 
> Next Israeli merchant will find no maritime support for collaboration. If there is a maritime deal, he will be jewed down really bad in the contract.
> 
> *Israel ideal avenge is something like this picture but has lots of limitations and may bring Iran out of the closet once and forever.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have always said:
> It is not “break out time”
> It is not “sneak out time”
> It is “time to come out of the closet time”


Hajizadeh is not linked to any naval operations by Iran. Why would he be targeted? But the Israelis are very insecure people.. they might attempt to do something. But since we already took the gloves off -and for the first time in quite a while took enemy lives on purpose- we might press further and Israel might absorb embarrassing defeats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Oublious

Iran sending aid to Turkey. See we are not evil as you think 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421549187263606791

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421507116490186755

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421569944001654785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421561213276852226
Appropriate response could be anything from Syria to attacking inside Iran, the later being very very unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421569944001654785
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421561213276852226
> Appropriate response could be anything from Syria to attacking inside Iran, the later being very very unlikely.


They will just bomb a few Shia people in Syria and call it a day. Apart from sabotage (attempts) they do not dare to do anything against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> They will just bomb a few Shia people in Syria and call it a day. Apart from sabotage (attempts) they do not dare to do anything against Iran.


Most likely, but who knows, they could always make mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Any attack in Syria will be cliche, non deterrent and may hurt the coalition forces in DZ in the short and long run. They will be seen a part of the game.

An attack on an Iranian general like the drone master mind, albeit ideal, maybe impossible and very risky. Will severely hurt Biden. Will super escalate every thing.
Will benefit Republicans and Netanyahu.
It will not be deterrent either. Trump actions were never deterrent.

An intermediate type of plan is not ideal and not deterrent but face saving.
It should not be too rough to escalate to another nuclear progress such as 90% enrichment which is another limitation.

What will stay irrespective is, Israeli merchants will have less collaboration and insurers. Less maritime support and less people.

The Israeli intelligence general will eye option B when possible and will pay the dearly price.

For Iran any escalation of any type is an opportunity to also escalate the nuclear field for political aims. Of course I do not see technical value to it.

Finally, another proof that JCPOA revival is not close at all if ever obtainable.

*One may say the deadly attack was very late. One year late.
Well, they revealed it late. Deadly attacks have been happening for a year and were denied and downplayed. It was time to highlight it now.
They could hide this attack too.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Israel has been attacking Iranian tankers and arms carrying ships long before this shadow war was unveiled causing billions in losses for Iran.

Meanwhile Israel and the West cry over 2 lost foreign workers on a civilian ship while they have caused tens of casualties against Iran and Iranian backed forces.

Just goes to show you the hypocrisy of what a “western” life is worth vs how many “brown” people. Until Iran brings that ratio to 1:1, deterrence will never be established.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sammuel

Seems to be more and more Iranian Judo athletes not agreeing with mullah policy.










Javad Mahjoub - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

sammuel said:


> Seems to be more and more Iranian Judo athletes not agreeing with mullah policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javad Mahjoub - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Still obsessed with Iran, Mr.Hasbara troll?









Taliban’s Next Stop: Kabul, Kashmir and Kerala : The Stateman


Ghani should declare war on Pakistan without further delay and send troops into both Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) and Baluchistan simultaneously declaring the Durand line a falsely divide between Afghanistan with Pakistan occupied KPK and call for the reunification of the forcefully separated Pashtun...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

sammuel said:


> Seems to be more and more Iranian Judo athletes not agreeing with mullah policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javad Mahjoub - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org





Dariush the Great said:


> Still obsessed with Iran, Mr.Hasbara troll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban’s Next Stop: Kabul, Kashmir and Kerala : The Stateman
> 
> 
> Ghani should declare war on Pakistan without further delay and send troops into both Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) and Baluchistan simultaneously declaring the Durand line a falsely divide between Afghanistan with Pakistan occupied KPK and call for the reunification of the forcefully separated Pashtun...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


That's how he earns his shekels!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Sineva

sammuel said:


> Seems to be more and more Iranian Judo athletes not agreeing with mullah policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javad Mahjoub - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


What a great pity that theres not a picture of him showing his solidarity with the sole palestinian judoka Wesam Abu Rmeila,one of only 5 palestinian athletes to compete at these games. 
https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...athlete-profile-n1884707-abu-rmilah-wesam.htm 
But I guess he was just too busy getting his pic taken 💩 brown nosing💩 the zionists,right?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sammuel

Sineva said:


> What a great pity



No need to pretend to be surprised .Not the first time Iranians athletes tell the mullah regime what they think of them ,


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

sammuel said:


> Seems to be more and more Iranian Judo athletes not agreeing with mullah policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javad Mahjoub - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


This clown and those like him have 0 honor and only love for gold/money. Imagine claiming to be against your own country because of "human Rights" while standing with inhumane apartheid Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

sammuel said:


> No need to pretend to be surprised .Not the first time Iranians athletes tell the mullah regime what they think of him ,



So what? People have their opinions which can also change over time.

Me and my father always hated the mullahs. We never hesitated to express our opinion. I specifically dislike their force of hijab.

They never blocked me or hurt me though. I went to the best schools paid by government and talked against Khamenei and religion in religious classes.

I told positive things about Israel in my religious class to a teacher who was also an intelligence agent. I got answers but nobody offended or hurt me. I disagreed with them back then.

Last time I went to Iran I used the WiFi in government places and the airport and expressed my opinion against Hejab and Khamenei. No VPN. No filter shekan. Nothing happened to me 
I still could express my anger.
Do your allies KSA and Bahrain do that?

I was an avid supporter of relationship with Israel on this forum like 8-10 yeas ago. I was immature. Israeli obsession to have weak neighbors preemptively will always be a barrier. We cannot be more than a tactical partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_This is the Iranian firefighting plane..a converted Russian Ilyushin Il-76 modified by Iran to carry 40 tonnes of water at a time._

*Iran’s Military Conducts 1st Firefighting Operation in Turkey*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
August 1, 2021



The Iranian Armed Forces have carried out its first fire extinguishing operation in Turkey amid massive wildfires in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Say goodbye to morons*​*The last session of the most incompetent government in Iran since Qajars (I wished I could say something good about them but I could not find any ).



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> *Say goodbye to morons*​*The last session of the most incompetent government in Iran since Qajars (I wished I could say something good about them but I could not find any ).
> View attachment 766680
> *


With the exception of Brigadier General Amir Hatami, the rest of these clowns should be investigated and prosecuted accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> With the exception of Brigadier General Amir Hatami, the rest of these clowns should be investigated and prosecuted accordingly.


Agreed 100%.....Gen Hatami has my respect for being a good man amongst morons, thieves and traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> With the exception of Brigadier General Amir Hatami, the rest of these clowns should be investigated and prosecuted accordingly.


Prosecuted? Execute them one by one.. no mercy for traitors. These monkeys are lucky i am not in charge.. 1988 events would have looked like a disneyland attraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> Prosecuted? Execute them one by one.. no mercy for traitors. These monkeys are lucky i am not in charge.. 1988 events would have looked like a disneyland attraction.


Drariush Jan..what are you doing in Bahrain..hope they are not turning you in a head chopper..lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> Drariush Jan..what are you doing in Bahrain..hope they are not turning you in a head chopper..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

The Dumb Dirty Morrons that stand with Israel against their own country are supporting a bunch of Murderous, Thieving thugs and they should not be tolerated. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421231619260796929


aryobarzan said:


> Agreed 100%.....Gen Hatami has my respect for being a good man amongst morons, thieves and traitors.


Sorena Sattari gets a pass from me as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Kingdom of Hejaz and Nejd - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







aryobarzan said:


> *Say goodbye to morons*​*The last session of the most incompetent government in Iran since Qajars (I wished I could say something good about them but I could not find any ).
> View attachment 766680
> *


Saddam hassan (fereydon) is gone. 🥳

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well to be fair, if Trump had never cancelled the nuclear deal then Rohani would have left with a much better reputation. If you recall after the deal was signed people were cheering in the streets and Iran's economy grew by 13% the next year. 

Inflation also went way down because of the deal and at that point Rohani actually had an excellent reputation. The biggest mistake that government made was putting too much trust and emphasis in the west and not diversifying Iran's economy more as they've done now with China.



aryobarzan said:


> *Say goodbye to morons*​*The last session of the most incompetent government in Iran since Qajars (I wished I could say something good about them but I could not find any ).
> View attachment 766680
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

So far Iran has given out Covid-19 vaccines to most if not all of the vulnerable / elderly people and those working in the medical industry.

3% & 10% of Iran's population have received 2 doses and 1 dose respectively. That 2.5 million and 8 million people. In 1 month from now Iran is expected to offer doses to the general public

In Iran there are currently 60 million adults. That would mean that realistically 4% and 13% have received 2 doses and 1 dose respectively.

In the last week approx 280,000 people a day received a jab on average. That number is gradually increasing.

At the current rate, by the start of September, another 8-10 million doses should have been administered if foreign and domestic supplies all come through as expected.

I'm guessing that by the start of September, at the very least, 10% and 25% (or 5 million and 15 million) should have received 2 doses and 1 dose respectively

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Well to be fair, if Trump had never cancelled the nuclear deal then Rohani would have left with a much better reputation. If you recall after the deal was signed people were cheering in the streets and Iran's economy grew by 13% the next year.
> 
> Inflation also went way down because of the deal and at that point Rohani actually had an excellent reputation. The biggest mistake that government made was putting too much trust and emphasis in the west and not diversifying Iran's economy more as they've done now with China.


If you want to review Rouhani's record himself you must go way back when he was nuclear negotiator for iran...he stopped all Enrichment activity for promises that were never full filled...Brits identified him as a " weak" person and invested heavily on him...got good results few years after...his team reflected him ..weak characters just like the boss (few exception of course)...remember Iran's space program..iran was sending live monkeys up there...of course we know how he took care of that...remember at the get-go he said government should not be in the business of house building...private sector should build houses..well private sector did not.

I can go on but believe me I do not call some one names without looking at their report card ..

All is water under the bridge..i hope the new man in charge will be better and I be here watching ...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iran's space program, yes Iran can probably send a human into space right now but unless Iran actually sets up a network of medium to large sized satellites, it won't really matter that much.

I agree that depending solely on the private sector when it comes to housing is not a wise idea. The private sector will always be focused on fattening their own pockets at the cost of consumers. As a result they will always do whatever it takes to raise prices in the long run.

The government should at the very least be building housing for vulnerable or poverty stricken people. Abandoning projects that were already half way built, like the Mehr project, was just stupid.

The government always has access to free land and cheap materials at cost. As for the labor, using a combination of professional contractors while giving prisoners an opportunity to access job training is a practical combination



aryobarzan said:


> If you want to review Rouhani's record himself you must go way back when he was nuclear negotiator for iran...he stopped all Enrichment activity for promises that were never full filled...Brits identified him as a " weak" person and invested heavily on him...got good results few years after...his team reflected him ..weak characters just like the boss (few exception of course)...remember Iran's space program..iran was sending live monkeys up there...of course we know how he took care of that...remember at the get-go he said government should not be in the business of house building...private sector should build houses..well private sector did not.
> 
> I can go on but believe me I do not call some one names without looking at their report card ..
> 
> All is water under the bridge..i hope the new man in charge will be better and I be here watching ...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Iran receives 3rd batch of AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine from Japan


The Customs Administraiton deputy chairman of Iran said that the third consignment of the Japanese COVID-19 vaccine named 'AstraZeneca' arrived in Iran on




theiranproject.com





Iran has received over 1 million doses of Astra Zeneca from Japan this week and the 10th shipment of the Russian Sputnik vaccine has also come through.

So far Iran has acquired 13 million doses of foreign made vaccines and administered 10 million doses.

Iran has also produced several million doses of its own domestically made vaccines which should be ready right around now.

Iran is currently distributing 280,000 doses a day and that number is increasing, so Iran should have enough vaccines to give out 8 million to 10 million doses this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Dariush the Great said:


> Prosecuted? Execute them one by one.. no mercy for traitors. These monkeys are lucky i am not in charge.. 1988 events would have looked like a disneyland attraction.


If Rouhani's govt performance is considered "THIS BAD" in Iran that means Khameini 1 - Iranian People 0, because the SL was always skeptical about the reformists and this their just exiting guy...ROuhani is just like Mahmoud Abbas- they are nice smart guys, tried hard to work with the west, but in the end, they have nothing to show for it. 

Is this ISraeli commerce ship that was drone attacked Raisi's "introduction" to the international scene? Seems Iran does have military confidence currently, but i'll be lying if i say i'm not a little on edge as to what the West + ISrael will retaliate with...

Let me say this- I also expect intensified military clashes between US and Iran forces in the middle east if this nuclear deal is not signed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> So far Iran has given out Covid-19 vaccines to most if not all of the vulnerable / elderly people and those working in the medical industry.
> 
> 3% & 10% of Iran's population have received 2 doses and 1 dose respectively. That 2.5 million and 8 million people. In 1 month from now Iran is expected to offer doses to the general public
> 
> In Iran there are currently 60 million adults. That would mean that realistically 4% and 13% have received 2 doses and 1 dose respectively.
> 
> In the last week approx 280,000 people a day received a jab on average. That number is gradually increasing.
> 
> At the current rate, by the start of September, another 8-10 million doses should have been administered if foreign and domestic supplies all come through as expected.
> 
> I'm guessing that by the start of September, at the very least, 10% and 25% (or 5 million and 15 million) should have received 2 doses and 1 dose respectively



My grandmothers sister who was nearly 60, passed away from COVID in Tehran last night.

Iran is very behind compared to countries like the US where at least half the population has been vaccinated in some form.

Add in the poor not consistent healthcare system and terrible population of major city centers like Tehran and you have a population very vulnerable to COVID.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
4


----------



## sha ah

I'm very sorry to hear that. Last year one of my uncles died to Covid. He was almost 60 and a heavy smoker. In Tehran the pollution and heat are overwhelming by themselves and unfortunately right now because of the Indian (delta) variant there is a 5th wave.

In the US some people refuse to get vaccinated and the government has to pay them $100 to do it. Meanwhile in countries like Iran people are desperate to get vaccinated and some people can't wait. In Poland they can't even convince 50% of the people to get vaccinated. The world is such a strange place.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

Kuwaiti newspaper saying big words. Albeit, they are full of shit most of the time, something to consider.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421944055991349251


TheImmortal said:


> My grandmothers sister who was nearly 60, passed away from COVID in Tehran last night.
> 
> Iran is very behind compared to countries like the US where at least half the population has been vaccinated in some form.
> 
> Add in the poor not consistent healthcare system and terrible population of major city centers like Tehran and you have a population very vulnerable to COVID.



Sorry to hear that dadash.

Yes, they have screwed up badly, and many many people are frustrated, all that was really necessary was at minimum 50% of the population be vaccinated, and much of the burden on hospitals would be reduced. In which case the vax rates can reach 75%+ overtime.

I have seen private hospitals in Tehran, and they truly are 1st world, private doctors are extremely proficient in their work, super clean and modern, but not everyone can afford them. As you say the consistency is low considering if you cannot afford these private hospitals, you are treated with low care.


sha ah said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that. Last year one of my uncles died to Covid. He was almost 60 and a heavy smoker. In Tehran the pollution and heat are overwhelming by themselves and unfortunately right now because of the Indian (delta) variant there is a 5th wave.
> 
> In the US some people refuse to get vaccinated and the government has to pay them $100 to do it. Meanwhile in countries like Iran people are desperate to get vaccinated and some people can't wait. In Poland they can't even convince 50% of the people to get vaccinated. The world is such a strange place.


It's very strange indeed, especially in France/Germany where their are mass protests against vaccination, but I believe this really comes from their high quality healthcare system that can keep you alive if you are hospitalized. Their is not too much to worry about, but if you are old an in Mantaghe I don't know 18 in Tehran, you are at big risk.


sha ah said:


> The government should at the very least be building housing for vulnerable or poverty stricken people. Abandoning projects that were already half way built, like the Mehr project, was just stupid.
> 
> The government always has access to free land and cheap materials at cost. As for the labor, using a combination of professional contractors while giving prisoners an opportunity to access job training is a practical combination


This kind of practical and logical thinking is not allowed in Iran. I swear their are people on this forum that can run the country better than these idoits. The main source of our problems is greed, everyone is just focused on lining their own pockets instead of thinking about their fellow people. If we had true patriots in charge of this country, not only would all our GFs have an appropriate level of body armor, but the civilians would also be under better economic circumstances. This is a great nation with a large population and immense resources, these sanctions can be eroded, their are so many job creating opportunities in Iran because their is no much to develop in this country. We need leaders that actually care for the people, in which case would make our military stronger as well. Everyone wins.

When working if I even disappoint one person, I do my best to maintain my reputation and ensure the happiness of the people who depend on me and my service. Vahshat mikesham age karam dorost nabood ya narahat kardam yeki ro. Yet these officials have millions that depend on them, but they don't seem to care. I would be working 24/7 to ensure my compatriots are successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

My condolence to you for the lost lives of COVID, friends.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421937264205209604

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Kuwaiti newspaper saying big words. Albeit, they are full of shit most of the time, something to consider.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421944055991349251
> 
> Sorry to hear that dadash.
> 
> Yes, they have screwed up badly, and many many people are frustrated, all that was really necessary was at minimum 50% of the population be vaccinated, and much of the burden on hospitals would be reduced. In which case the vax rates can reach 75%+ overtime.
> 
> I have seen private hospitals in Tehran, and they truly are 1st world, private doctors are extremely proficient in their work, super clean and modern, but not everyone can afford them. As you say the consistency is low considering if you cannot afford these private hospitals, you are treated with low care.
> 
> It's very strange indeed, especially in France/Germany where their are mass protests against vaccination, but I believe this really comes from their high quality healthcare system that can keep you alive if you are hospitalized. Their is not too much to worry about, but if you are old an in Mantaghe I don't know 18 in Tehran, you are at big risk.
> 
> This kind of practical and logical thinking is not allowed in Iran. I swear their are people on this forum that can run the country better than these idoits. The main source of our problems is greed, everyone is just focused on lining their own pockets instead of thinking about their fellow people. If we had true patriots in charge of this country, not only would all our GFs have an appropriate level of body armor, but the civilians would also be under better economic circumstances. This is a great nation with a large population and immense resources, these sanctions can be eroded, their are so many job creating opportunities in Iran because their is no much to develop in this country. We need leaders that actually care for the people, in which case would make our military stronger as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> When working if I even disappoint one person, I do my best to maintain my reputation and ensure the happiness of the people who depend on me and my service. Vahshat mikesham age karam dorost nabood ya narahat kardam yeki ro. Yet these officials have millions that depend on them, but they don't seem to care. I would be working 24/7 to ensure my compatriots are successful.



Thanks for the condolences everyone.

As for Israel’s threats: they have already attack numerous Iranian military ships carrying arms and fuel to Syria and Lebanon, Iranian port (cyber attack), and Iranian ship carrying UAVs (floating base in Arabian Sea). So nothing new here they haven’t done on top of 500+ strikes in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> My grandmothers sister who was nearly 60, passed away from COVID in Tehran last night.
> 
> Iran is very behind compared to countries like the US where at least half the population has been vaccinated in some form.
> 
> Add in the poor not consistent healthcare system and terrible population of major city centers like Tehran and you have a population very vulnerable to COVID.


Sorry for your loss man..God bless her soule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

925boy said:


> If Rouhani's govt performance is considered "THIS BAD" in Iran that means Khameini 1 - Iranian People 0, because the SL was always skeptical about the reformists and this their just exiting guy...ROuhani is just like Mahmoud Abbas- they are nice smart guys, tried hard to work with the west, but in the end, they have nothing to show for it.
> 
> Is this ISraeli commerce ship that was drone attacked Raisi's "introduction" to the international scene? Seems Iran does have military confidence currently, but i'll be lying if i say i'm not a little on edge as to what the West + ISrael will retaliate with...
> 
> Let me say this- I also expect intensified military clashes between US and Iran forces in the middle east if this nuclear deal is not signed.


Let's not forget that Rouhani has been chosen directly by the people not once, but twice. Removal of Rouhani would have directly challenged the people's wishes and the supreme leader would have come under severe attack. Now we could argue Khamenei could have done that due to national security considerations but it seems he does not want to attack the sitting president, publicly.

About Raisi, i doubt that the attack on the Western/Israeli ship is related to him. He has no say in security affairs for now and in the near future. But he may help bringing the various government branches in synch with the IRGC and the supreme leader, giving legitimacy for any future military operation. Military operations without the consent of the legally elected government would look very very bad and question the legitimacy of IR.

I wouldn't worry too much about the Israeli response. Their actions have become too predictable.


TheImmortal said:


> My grandmothers sister who was nearly 60, passed away from COVID in Tehran last night.
> 
> Iran is very behind compared to countries like the US where at least half the population has been vaccinated in some form.
> 
> Add in the poor not consistent healthcare system and terrible population of major city centers like Tehran and you have a population very vulnerable to COVID.


RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Sorry for your loss man..God bless her soule.



Thank you brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

some say history repeats itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421721192294227970
Falsely or maybe truly
———-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421912050557538308
Did Iranians chuckle in the corner after their counter escalation? Not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> My grandmothers sister who was nearly 60, passed away from COVID in Tehran last night.
> 
> Iran is very behind compared to countries like the US where at least half the population has been vaccinated in some form.
> 
> Add in the poor not consistent healthcare system and terrible population of major city centers like Tehran and you have a population very vulnerable to COVID.



May she rest in peace, very sorry to hear that my friend.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

TheImmortal said:


> My grandmothers sister who was nearly 60, passed away from COVID in Tehran last night.


Sorry to hear that. May her soul rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fulgrim

Shawnee said:


> My condolence to you for the lost lives of COVID, friends.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421937264205209604



Stupid.
My condolences too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## 925boy

Dariush the Great said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the Israeli response. Their actions have become too predictable.



Wow, replace "I" with IRanian govt and it still makeses sense. Lol...I guess these are the ways Iran tells the world it isnt afraid if Saudis, Arabs and US "help" Israel strike Iran...Iran seems quite confident about being able to handle whatever contingency comes its way. After west does nothing, PDF will quickly forget that and istead remind us that "IRan and US + Israel have been working together in the Middle east". OMG!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422219256024928259
Saudi swimmer ranked 47th out of 47. Let’s see if we can take a photo of him with an Israeli swimmer to make him a hero.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422230577718206468
I would not blame them at all. They are not just attending for a president of four or eight years.

They are attending for a possible leader of a decade or more.
These little things are important tools.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashool

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422219256024928259
> Saudi swimmer ranked 47th out of 47. Let’s see if we can take a photo of him with an Israeli swimmer to make him a hero.


see his fat he dont need swim his fat make him like some oil on water what new tec in swiming they are patriot in this filde

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422230577718206468
> I would not blame them at all. They are not just attending for a president of four or eight years.
> 
> They are attending for a possible leader of a decade or more.
> These little things are important tools.


Exactly, he can become SL, they don't care about 2 random sailors, they are capitalists, they care about money and business they can do with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Well it's easy looking back in retrospect or look inside from the outside and criticize, but Iran is in a very tough situation right now. 

The worlds largest economy and sole superpower blocked Iran out of the banking system and Trump tried to completely shut down and destroy Iran's economy. Despite that Iran's economy is growing last year and I believe it grew slightly last year 2-3% ? 

So considering everything that they're up against they're doing a decent job believe it or not. People like to say they're incompetent, corrupt, useless, etc, but if all that was true then Iran would be finished right now. The economy would not be functioning or growing. No government administration is perfect and that's just a fact of life. 

Corruption is also another issue. Raisi is supposed to be a tough, hard line ex-judge. So let's see if he's going to tackle Iran's corruption or live up to any of his lavish promises.

Yes Iran is behind in vaccinations but many nations are suffering right now. Russia 700 dead today, Indonesia 1600 dead today. The numbers don't look good globally. 

There are several reasons why Iran is behind vaccinations by a few months. 

1) Iran's government chose to complete all of the trials of its vaccine and take a little longer rather than rush through the process. This may be due to the fact that peoples mistrust in the government and dissatisfaction is relatively high in some sectors of society so they cannot afford to screw this up. If Iran's vaccine is has any side effects it's basically game over. 

2) The producer nations failed to live up to their obligations and quotas when it comes to vaccines. This is partly because of the new Indian variant. After the human apocalypse in India many nations chose to hoard vaccines to themselves rather than sell. 

I read an article today which states that the majority of people in Iran, 60%, are choosing not to wear a mask. Two months ago 70% WERE wearing masks. There is no excuse for people that choose to be careless during a health crisis like this. Now they're discussing a 2 week lock down enforced by the military and I think that might be a prudent option considering the circumstances.





Stryker1982 said:


> Kuwaiti newspaper saying big words. Albeit, they are full of shit most of the time, something to consider.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421944055991349251
> 
> Sorry to hear that dadash.
> 
> Yes, they have screwed up badly, and many many people are frustrated, all that was really necessary was at minimum 50% of the population be vaccinated, and much of the burden on hospitals would be reduced. In which case the vax rates can reach 75%+ overtime.
> 
> I have seen private hospitals in Tehran, and they truly are 1st world, private doctors are extremely proficient in their work, super clean and modern, but not everyone can afford them. As you say the consistency is low considering if you cannot afford these private hospitals, you are treated with low care.
> 
> It's very strange indeed, especially in France/Germany where their are mass protests against vaccination, but I believe this really comes from their high quality healthcare system that can keep you alive if you are hospitalized. Their is not too much to worry about, but if you are old an in Mantaghe I don't know 18 in Tehran, you are at big risk.
> 
> This kind of practical and logical thinking is not allowed in Iran. I swear their are people on this forum that can run the country better than these idoits. The main source of our problems is greed, everyone is just focused on lining their own pockets instead of thinking about their fellow people. If we had true patriots in charge of this country, not only would all our GFs have an appropriate level of body armor, but the civilians would also be under better economic circumstances. This is a great nation with a large population and immense resources, these sanctions can be eroded, their are so many job creating opportunities in Iran because their is no much to develop in this country. We need leaders that actually care for the people, in which case would make our military stronger as well. Everyone wins.
> 
> When working if I even disappoint one person, I do my best to maintain my reputation and ensure the happiness of the people who depend on me and my service. Vahshat mikesham age karam dorost nabood ya narahat kardam yeki ro. Yet these officials have millions that depend on them, but they don't seem to care. I would be working 24/7 to ensure my compatriots are successful.


How he even became a swimmer is beyond me. Must be corruption / family ties in Saudi. That's the only explanation.



ashool said:


> see his fat he dont need swim his fat make him like some oil on water what new tec in swiming they are patriot in this filde

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Will Iran rejoin the nuclear deal ? At this point I believe the chances are 50/50. If Biden wants more than what is stipulated in the nuclear deal then it's not going to happen. If this deal breaks down Iran should just enrich at 90% while being at full alert. If Iran goes nuclear then at least all of this sacrifice will have been worth something. Iran's security will be assured for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Will Iran rejoin the nuclear deal ? At this point I believe the chances are 50/50. If Biden wants more than what is stipulated in the nuclear deal then it's not going to happen. If this deal breaks down Iran should just enrich at 90% while being at full alert. If Iran goes nuclear then at least all of this sacrifice will have been worth something. Iran's security will be assured for decades.


Let's first see if they have the say so to strike on Iranian territory first.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Biden HAS TO back off on his missile/''militia'' demands or there will be no deal. It is simple as that. The US did the same with Saddam with his ''Al Hossein'' missile. They forcefully decreased Iraqi missiles to a pathetic 50-150 km range. Iran will not walk the same path.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Fires still raging in Turkey today


----------



## scimitar19

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422219256024928259
> Saudi swimmer ranked 47th out of 47. Let’s see if we can take a photo of him with an Israeli swimmer to make him a hero.


He looks like a guy that you would drop as an anchor to stop your boat from drifting away in the strongest storm.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sineva

Dariush the Great said:


> Biden HAS TO back off on his missile/''militia'' demands or there will be no deal. It is simple as that. The US did the same with Saddam with his ''Al Hossein'' missile. They forcefully decreased Iraqi missiles to a pathetic 50-150 km range. Iran will not walk the same path.


Its not just the idiotic demands for a "better deal",its the fact that the west isnt even willing to offer the most basic guarantees that this time around it will abide by the terms of any deal,and that it wont pull the exact same sh!t as the chumpenfuhrer whenever it suits it.Frankly I`m not even convinced that the west actually has the ability to untie all of the gordian knots of sanctions that its created for itself,and others,when it comes to iran.
What seems very clear tho`,is that at this point in time iran seems to gain absolutely nothing by returning to the deal in its current,post chumpist,form,certainly not without some very big concessions from the west at least,concessions which sadly they seem either unwilling,or perhaps are just unable to give,tho it doesnt really matter because in the end the result is the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> Biden HAS TO back off on his missile/''militia'' demands or there will be no deal. It is simple as that. The US did the same with Saddam with his ''Al Hossein'' missile. They forcefully decreased Iraqi missiles to a pathetic 50-150 km range. Iran will not walk the same path.



It's effectively a dead accord and the Israelis killed it so mission accomplished I guess lol.

Tell you the truth, i'm just sitting here patiently waiting for when the real fireworks show gets started so we can see who comes out on top in the Middle-East. There is no way those Zionist goofs are going to let Iran's deliberate escalation go unanswered but then again, one of Israel's life-blood (sea-trade) is at dire risk if they pursue even more drastic hostile actions. At-least we can say that in this area, there is a (somewhat) equal tit-for-tat going on. Iran's sea-borne capabilities, missile range and drone prowess has shown itself to be a really dangerous threat to anyone and they don't have a good answer to it. 

Is what it is man....

But I would wager that this time around, given Iran newly displayed technical capabilities. They're going to measure their response, hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> its the fact that the west isnt even willing to offer the most basic guarantees that this time around it will abide by the terms of any deal,and that it wont pull the exact same sh!t as the chumpenfuhrer whenever it suits it.



That’s because no US president can legally make those guarantees. It’s like Raisi making guarantees when Khamenai can override him in 2 months or 2 days or 2 seconds.

These are executive orders and thus can be removed by any president at a future date.

If you want guarantees you need a legally binding treaty which requires 2/3’s of Congress approval. Which good luck getting that passed in this Zionist Congress. You have a better chance making it snow in the desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> That’s because no US president can legally make those guarantees. It’s like Raisi making guarantees when Khamenai can override him in 2 months or 2 days or 2 seconds.
> 
> These are executive orders and thus can be removed by any president at a future date.
> 
> If you want guarantees you need a legally binding treaty which requires 2/3’s of Congress approval. Which good luck getting that passed in this Zionist Congress. You have a better chance making it snow in the desert.



The only thing that empowers a deal is inherent need for the deal.

US can break treaties too.

Congress can modify or repeal treaties by subsequent legislative action, even if this amounts to a violation of the treaty under international law.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> The only thing that empowers a deal is inherent need for the deal.
> 
> US can break treaties too.
> 
> Congress can modify or repeal treaties by subsequent legislative action, even if this amounts to a violation of the treaty under international law.



Much harder to break a nuclear arms control treaty, go see how many US has broken in last 50 years.

An executive order is just that....an order from a president in power for 8 years. 

As Rouhani said, agree to nuclear deal now. Spend next 8 years trying to become self resistant economy. That is realistically the only way. Staying under sanctions in near term as much as people here think is a viable option, it is not. 

Where is the so called China “strategic partnership”? Where is the so called arms embargo that was lifted by UN, yet Iran asked the US to remove the executive order banning arms to and from Iran and they said no.

World revolves around dollar not Toman. Have to play the game for now, breakout later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Can Afghan government forces hold onto the urban areas of Afghanistan ?

One thing is for sure, the Taliban can't be trusted. A few weeks ago they said that they wouldn't attack any cities. Also all of the peace talks they took part in were just to buy time.

The Afghan government forces really screwed up big time. They didn't build up their own capabilities or even bother buying drones for their army. Now they have to beg America and others to save their honor.






Clashes in Daara, Syria. The rebels are refusing to put down their weapons or agree to a green bus transfer despite the fact that they're surrounded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422361970532093957


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> That’s because no US president can legally make those guarantees. It’s like Raisi making guarantees when Khamenai can override him in 2 months or 2 days or 2 seconds.
> 
> These are executive orders and thus can be removed by any president at a future date.
> 
> If you want guarantees you need a legally binding treaty which requires 2/3’s of Congress approval. Which good luck getting that passed in this Zionist Congress. You have a better chance making it snow in the desert.


If the word of a nations government is effectively worth nothing,and it either cant or wont provide actual guarantees in lieu of its worthless word,then what on earth is the point of even attempting negotiating anything with such a totally untrustworthy and unreliable entity in the first place?.
Ironically tho`,the biden regime expects THAT iran will give guarantees of future negotiations involving not only the backbone of its strategic and national defence capabilities,ie its deterrent missile forces,but also its regional foreign and military policies,funny that,eh? 
Perhaps someone should give Sleepy Joe the exact same response that his own iran envoy said on the subject of political guarantees "There is no such thing as a guarantee; that’s not in the nature of diplomacy." 
I guess when it really comes right down to it,theres really nothing quite like good old,bad old,bloodthirsty western hypocrisy at its vilest.🤮

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RΛIDEN

TheImmortal said:


> My grandmothers sister who was nearly 60, passed away from COVID in Tehran last night.
> 
> Iran is very behind compared to countries like the US where at least half the population has been vaccinated in some form.
> 
> Add in the poor not consistent healthcare system and terrible population of major city centers like Tehran and you have a population very vulnerable to COVID.





sha ah said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that. Last year one of my uncles died to Covid. He was almost 60 and a heavy smoker. In Tehran the pollution and heat are overwhelming by themselves and unfortunately right now because of the Indian (delta) variant there is a 5th wave.
> 
> In the US some people refuse to get vaccinated and the government has to pay them $100 to do it. Meanwhile in countries like Iran people are desperate to get vaccinated and some people can't wait. In Poland they can't even convince 50% of the people to get vaccinated. The world is such a strange place.



My condolences and prayers for both of your family members, brother Immortal & Sha ah...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

The_Username said:


> This swimmer does not look fit for olympic competition!! Should have lost some lard before the games!


That's not lard. That is blubber!!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> It's effectively a dead accord and the Israelis killed it so mission accomplished I guess lol.
> 
> Tell you the truth, i'm just sitting here patiently waiting for when the real fireworks show gets started so we can see who comes out on top in the Middle-East. There is no way those Zionist goofs are going to let Iran's deliberate escalation go unanswered but then again, one of Israel's life-blood (sea-trade) is at dire risk if they pursue even more drastic hostile actions. At-least we can say that in this area, there is a (somewhat) equal tit-for-tat going on. Iran's sea-borne capabilities, missile range and drone prowess has shown itself to be a really dangerous threat to anyone and they don't have a good answer to it.
> 
> Is what it is man....
> 
> But I would wager that this time around, given Iran newly displayed technical capabilities. They're going to measure their response, hopefully.


Nature of IRI under Khamenei goes against everything the West stands for. There will never be any stable deal as long IRI goes against Western principles. The only way this conflict can get solved is either IR stands down, close to zero under the current supreme leader, or the West backtracks due to economic considerations which is also very unlikely.

Let me narrow it down further : IRI is in a conflict with the hawkish Republican party members in the US. These people and Israel will never allow IRI to get away with its revolutionary path.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> If the word of a nations government is effectively worth nothing,and it either cant or wont provide actual guarantees in lieu of its worthless word,then what on earth is the point of even attempting negotiating anything with such a totally untrustworthy and unreliable entity in the first place?.
> Ironically tho`,the biden regime expects THAT iran will give guarantees of future negotiations involving not only the backbone of its strategic and national defence capabilities,ie its deterrent missile forces,but also its regional foreign and military policies,funny that,eh?
> Perhaps someone should give Sleepy Joe the exact same response that his own iran envoy said on the subject of political guarantees "There is no such thing as a guarantee; that’s not in the nature of diplomacy."
> I guess when it really comes right down to it,theres really nothing quite like good old,bad old,bloodthirsty western hypocrisy at its vilest.🤮



Congress is a nations word, not the executive branch. There is even legality debate on how much power an executive order can have and if these are even truly legal.

The issue here is the even Democrats don’t want a fair Iran nuclear deal let alone the Republicans. I suspect that a fair share of congressmen secretly want detente with Iran, but that is blasphemous talk with the Zionist Lobbyists controlling their career and re election prospects. It’s basically blind devotion at this point similar to Iran’s devotion to Palestinian resistance groups at all costs (even when they betrayed us during the initial days of the Syrian civil war).

The issue is until detente with Iran outweighs the benefits of US-Israel relationship you won’t have a true change in the relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> The issue is until detente with Iran outweighs the benefits of US-Israel relationship you won’t have a true change in the relationship.


It already does. Having a full blown stable relationship with IRI is much more beneficial to the entire Middle East and beyond than having relations with a tiny state surrounded by hostile states. 

What did the US get out of supporting Israel in these 6 decades? It just produced war, terror, misery and destruction. Perhaps there will be a new generation of US politicians who will try it the other way. Who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

My view is that we iraninan and all who love this country should reset our heads and bury this nasty jcpoa subject or any deal with the west..lets look forward and instead of focusing on what went wrong offer solution to iran economic problems. I have always said that for a country such as iran foreign trade is not priority..iran is self sufficient in every thing a prosperous country needs (ok may be not the latest iPhone..!!) Turkey needs foreign trade iran does not...foreign trade is good but not necessary for iran.

Iran needs competent resource management to accomplish "resistance economy"..just look at today's "made in iran" thread...japs did not sell iran petrochemical compressor..so iran reverse engineered theirs..improved it and valla..that is "resistance economy"..fock the US ..fock Europe..so demand proper management from this new government....it is soooooo doable..just needs some elbow grease..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

Tanker was seized today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422627737416749064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422630584548044801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422619314704822276


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337140726916853762

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> That’s because no US president can legally make those guarantees. It’s like Raisi making guarantees when Khamenai can override him in 2 months or 2 days or 2 seconds.
> 
> These are executive orders and thus can be removed by any president at a future date.
> 
> If you want guarantees you need a legally binding treaty which requires 2/3’s of Congress approval. Which good luck getting that passed in this Zionist Congress. You have a better chance making it snow in the desert.


then US should'nt enter any deal with Iran IN THE FIRST PLACE. ungenuine! if you cant actually keep your word, you dont give it, simple.

Khameini is right- US is duplicitous. its not Iran's problem that US has internal issues that lets it not keep its word while cheating other countries via illegal sanctions, boycotts, embargoes etc. 

US time is up as sole global bully..US is a broke country, that now has to take care of itself if it wants to survive China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422462781891256320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Is this a false flag attack or has Iran captured another British tanker ? So far Iran is denying that it is involved with this incident. Allegedly the ship has been ordered to sail to Iran.









Iran-backed forces seize tanker, maritime sources say; Iran denies it


Iranian-backed forces are believed to have seized an oil tanker in the Gulf off the coast of the United Arab Emirates, three maritime security sources said, after Britain's maritime trade agency reported a "potential hijack" in the area on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com













Iran 'hijacks' tanker in Gulf of Oman


Seizure of Asphalt Princess sees Tehran accused of second shipping attack in a week as Britain, US and Israel threaten to strike back




www.telegraph.co.uk





So far the "Asphalt Princess", the bitumen tanker in question, seems to be sitting idle in between Iranian and Omani waters. It's very close to Iranian territorial waters but it's not moving. You can see it highlighted by a white circle in the middle of the picture.


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> Is this a false flag attack or has Iran captured another British tanker ? So far Iran is denying that it is involved with this incident. Allegedly the ship has been ordered to sail to Iran.


Well when you include the fact that "8-9 armed men" boarded the british tanker, who do you think is involved? i highly doubt Iran doesnt know who those armed men are....almost like Iran's version of Russia's "little green men". Hmm...this is a tense, sensitive situation..what if it doesnt enter IRanian waters as instructed?? hmm...


----------



## sha ah

How could the tanker crew not follow instructions if the ship has been seized by force ?

What I'm wondering is why would Iran capture that ship and then let it sit there idle ?

Why not immediately take it into Iranian territorial waters and even have it escorted by the Iranian navy or Revolutionary Guard navy ?

At this point I find this incident to be highly suspicious. It's not out of the realm of possibility that the Israelis and their allies are trying to set up another Gulf of Tonkin style incident. 



925boy said:


> Well when you include the fact that "8-9 armed men" boarded the british tanker, who do you think is involved? i highly doubt Iran doesnt know who those armed men are....almost like Iran's version of Russia's "little green men". Hmm...this is a tense, sensitive situation..what if it doesnt enter IRanian waters as instructed?? hmm...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422524239517790208
Taliban snipers shelter behind Iranian Absal AC unit. An engineering masterpiece that you can even trust your life with 

Absal stock up 5%

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> How could the tanker crew not follow instructions if the ship has been seized by force ?
> 
> What I'm wondering is why would Iran capture that ship and then let it sit there idle ?
> 
> Why not immediately take it into Iranian territorial waters and even have it escorted by the Iranian navy or Revolutionary Guard navy ?
> 
> At this point I find this incident to be highly suspicious. It's not out of the realm of possibility that the Israelis and their allies are trying to set up another Gulf of Tonkin style incident.



کسی نمیدونه
یا زمینه سازی و خالی بندیه کلا
یا قدرتنمایی فصل جدید رییسی
شاید واکنشی به کنشی که هنوز رسانه ای نشده بوده

دیگه معلوم نیست کدوم کنشه کدوم واکنش

راستش فتح چهار کشتی در شرایط واقعا نظامی کم کاری نبوده اگر راست بوده

جواب سوالات

اول کار کل مخابرات کشتی رو با جنگال تسلیم کردند

اگر ناخدا موتور کشتی رو از کار انداخته باشه کشتی موندگار میشه وسط دریا​


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422524239517790208
> Taliban snipers shelter behind Iranian Absal AC unit. An engineering masterpiece that you can even trust your life with
> 
> Absal stock up 5%



It looks like this rifle as well: https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/باهر_(تفنگ)


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> How could the tanker crew not follow instructions if the ship has been seized by force ?


 two options 

Ship broke down underway or crew deliberately sabotaged something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Iranitaakharin said:


> It looks like this rifle as well: https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/باهر_(تفنگ)


No,it looks like its a good old iranian built AM50 Sayyad.





Its one of the most common anti-materiel rifles in the region,so god only knows how many of them iran has manufactured over the years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

The only other time Iran captured a British tanker was in response to the British seizing an Iranian tanker a few weeks prior. Right now why would Iran target the UK to inflame tensions ? Isn't this precisely what the Zionists want ?

Unlikely the ship would break down randomly. The crew could have sabotaged the ship but when ordinary sailors have guns pointed at their heads they usually cooperate. The companies they work for even instruct them not to put up any resistance and fully cooperate. So far we still haven't heard any news and it has been a few hours.

So is the ship just sitting there ? No US or foreign ships have intervened to try to save or assist the ship or at least monitor the situation ? Why wouldn't a tugboat come and tow it away by now ? Why wouldn't anyone send help for the ship ? This is very strange.

According to reports, the crews of 4 other ships in the area have lost control of their vessels and are unable to maneuver. Something fishy is definitely going on. My guess is that Israelis are trying to manufacture an artificial incident in order to acquire foreign support/sympathy for an operation against Iran.




Dariush the Great said:


> two options
> 
> Ship broke down underway or crew deliberately sabotaged something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

If Afghans were smart they would have bought cheap and reliable weapons from Iran including drones. Same thing from Armenians who could have upgraded and bolstered their obsolete air defenses, missile capability and especially drones for a fair price.

Instead these dummies end up learning the hard way. Right now Afghans are holding onto their cities by a hair thread, having to beg America for help.



Sineva said:


> No,it looks like its a good old iranian built AM50 Sayyad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its one of the most common anti-materiel rifles in the region,so god only knows how many of them iran has manufactured over the years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Hijackers have left the Asphalt Princess.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422786831201021953

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422898759164469253
حداقل تهدیدش رو کردن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422898759164469253
> حداقل تهدیدش رو کردن



When was this photo released?


----------



## Blue In Green

Hajizadeh has definitely been on their hit-list for quite some time now. 

Can only hope the IRGC is much better equipped this time to deal with any assassination attempt on such an important figure head.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> When was this photo released?


It is from today








Gantz names Iranian Guards commanders allegedly behind attack on ship


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com






IR should work on the presumption that ALL important IRGC and other security officials are on the hitlist. IR should presume that on every single day there is an operation planned by the enemies to harm security officials. Only with that mindset can enemy moves be prevented.

Also it is past time that IR started to assassinate high level Israeli officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Hajizadeh has definitely been on their hit-list for quite some time now.
> 
> Can only hope the IRGC is much better equipped this time to deal with any assassination attempt on such an important figure head.



Apparently they have made an attempt before in the past.

Regardless, these military's personal are usually in bases, perhaps underground bases and are difficult to get to. Hajizadeh and the others probably live in a base. Soleimani was an exception because he frequently travels around, besides this they have not been able to attack senior military officials.

What the Israelis were doing was killing civilians who lived in the city, drove to grocery stores and went to restaurants with their family etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> The only other time Iran captured a British tanker was in response to the British seizing an Iranian tanker a few weeks prior. Right now why would Iran target the UK to inflame tensions ? Isn't this precisely what the Zionists want ?
> 
> Unlikely the ship would break down randomly. The crew could have sabotaged the ship but when ordinary sailors have guns pointed at their heads they usually cooperate. The companies they work for even instruct them not to put up any resistance and fully cooperate. So far we still haven't heard any news and it has been a few hours.
> 
> So is the ship just sitting there ? No US or foreign ships have intervened to try to save or assist the ship or at least monitor the situation ? Why wouldn't a tugboat come and tow it away by now ? Why wouldn't anyone send help for the ship ? This is very strange.
> 
> According to reports, the crews of 4 other ships in the area have lost control of their vessels and are unable to maneuver. Something fishy is definitely going on. My guess is that Israelis are trying to manufacture an artificial incident in order to acquire foreign support/sympathy for an operation against Iran.



BUT... Without them releasing CCTV footage of Iranians boarding i don't believe a single word, such ships have at least 20 cameras also the Iranian ships and boats close would have been tracked, seems more like bullshit story.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sineva

Dariush the Great said:


> BUT... Without them releasing CCTV footage of Iranians boarding i don't believe a single word, such ships have at least 20 cameras also the Iranian ships and boats close would have been tracked, seems more like bullshit story.


Agreed,an operation like this would`ve either usually involved something along the lines of either a heliborne force of commandos/special forces being deployed to quickly seize the ship before the crew could react,or it would`ve been something more mundane like the coastguard stopping and boarding the boat,before either inspecting it or diverting it to an iranian port before it was then officially impounded for some violation of iranian maritime law.
In either case the seized vessel would`ve then been taken to an iranian port for a more thorough inspection and a more thorough interrogation of the ships crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Apparently they have made an attempt before in the past.
> 
> Regardless, these military's personal are usually in bases, perhaps underground bases and are difficult to get to. Hajizadeh and the others probably live in a base. Soleimani was an exception because he frequently travels around, besides this they have not been able to attack senior military officials.
> 
> What the Israelis were doing was killing civilians who lived in the city, drove to grocery stores and went to restaurants with their family etc...



None of the top heads of Sepah live in a base. Hajizadeh lives in Tehran.

The best Iran can do is build a “green zone” like equivalent in Tehran that is ultra high security neighborhoods that are guarded. But again death is a part of life, no one wants to live in a cage for the rest of their life for something that may or may not happen. 

Assassinations are a part of history for thousands of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> None of the top heads of Sepah live in a base. Hajizadeh lives in Tehran.
> 
> The best Iran can do is build a “green zone” like equivalent in Tehran that is ultra high security neighborhoods that are guarded. But again death is a part of life, no one wants to live in a cage for the rest of their life for something that may or may not happen.
> 
> Assassinations are a part of history for thousands of years.



He lives in Tehran, but in a large enclosed areas east of Tehran I believe. My point was, these people are not out in the public like the nuclear scientists which was my point, You won't find Hajizadeh driving his Peykan around to go to a supermarket. Just trying to give an example here.


TheImmortal said:


> no one wants to live in a cage for the rest of their life for something that may or may not happen.


Military people living in bases all the time regardless. Enclosed places with supermarkets, etc...
When it comes to these guys, they dedicate everything to their craft including their life. Living on a enclosed "green zone" is no problem for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Any news about Raisi ministers...specially the foreign, oil, defense..or the nuclear head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Blue In Green said:


> When was this photo released?



Today along with naming Aghajani as another drone master.


*فرمانده کل سپاه: صهیونیست‌ها متوجه پیامد حرف‌هایشان باشند*
سرلشکر سلامی با تاکید بر اینکه قدرت دفاعی و تهاجمی ما برای واکنش های سخت به هر دشمنی کاملاً آماده است، گفت: صهیونیست‌ها متوجه پیامد حرف‌هایشان باشند.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421517423153336323


----------



## sha ah

Very suspicious. This is not how Iran operates. Just compare this to the last time Iran seized a British tanker. I'm not sure what's going on here.

*UK agency says hijackers left ship off UAE coast*









UK agency says hijackers left ship off UAE coast


Incident was initially reported as a ‘potential hijack’ amid heightened tensions around the Strait of Hormuz.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

sha ah said:


> Very suspicious. This is not how Iran operates. Just compare this to the last time Iran seized a British tanker. I'm not sure what's going on here.
> 
> *UK agency says hijackers left ship off UAE coast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK agency says hijackers left ship off UAE coast
> 
> 
> Incident was initially reported as a ‘potential hijack’ amid heightened tensions around the Strait of Hormuz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com



It seems to have been some weird staged event in order to drum up tensions or it really could have been a stand off between Iranian forces and the West over this tanker. What actually happened, we'll never know. 

Anyways, we're fast approaching a wider-conflict regardless, so I just considered it to be another nail in the coffin really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

It was so close to Iranian waters though. If Iranian forces had captured it then it would have been in Iran by now. 

Also Iran has no reason to seize a British tanker at this point. Also last time Iran didn't hide it's intentions. They captured the ship and from the start they made it clear what they were doing.

If this was a false flag then I'm not sure what their intentions even were. Capture the ship, let it sit there, then send it back to UAE ? Why ? 

This is weird.



Blue In Green said:


> It seems to have been some weird staged event in order to drum up tensions or it really could have been a stand off between Iranian forces and the West over this tanker. What actually happened, we'll never know.
> 
> Anyways, we're fast approaching a wider-conflict regardless, so I just considered it to be another nail in the coffin really.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Eventually we will reach a point where we have to engage militarily with the Israelis, I can't see any scenario where this will not happen.

One can argue it is the only way we can get a good deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Eventually we will reach a point where we have to engage militarily with the Israelis, I can't see any scenario where this will not happen.
> 
> One can argue it is the only way we can get a good deal



There is a possibility a unintentional war is coming. Those that understand the universe (not to be confused with religion) and chaos entropy theory will understand that a period of entropy is on the horizon.

Rumblings are happening. Iran is calling up it’s forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Very suspicious. This is not how Iran operates. Just compare this to the last time Iran seized a British tanker. I'm not sure what's going on here.
> 
> *UK agency says hijackers left ship off UAE coast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK agency says hijackers left ship off UAE coast
> 
> 
> Incident was initially reported as a ‘potential hijack’ amid heightened tensions around the Strait of Hormuz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com



It’s a warning to the West and insurance agencies that insure these tankers. They can raise the cost of premiums to insure tankers and make it more expensive for travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

I wonder how Iran looks at the situation in Afghanistan 

They don't like Taliban but current Afghan gov isn't too friendly with Iran I believe 

Will Iran play an active role in Afghanistan or watch from afar

If they plan to watch from afar what are thier plans for the refugees or terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

With the current economic situation in Iran, the government of Iran is extremely reluctant to get directly involved. Iran is already supporting various proxies in the region, not to mention the threat from Israel.

Basically Iran is trying to secure its borders while sitting back and watching. Currently the Taliban and government forces are in a life and death struggle.

Afghanistan is a death trap for any nation that gets involved. Once the smoke settles then we'll see what happens.

Personally I believe that the Afghan government will not be able to sustain itself without help from a larger, more powerful nation. Maybe they can turn to India for help ? I don't know.



Sainthood 101 said:


> I wonder how Iran looks at the situation in Afghanistan
> 
> They don't like Taliban but current Afghan gov isn't too friendly with Iran I believe
> 
> Will Iran play an active role in Afghanistan or watch from afar
> 
> If they plan to watch from afar what are thier plans for the refugees or terrorists



Iran wins another gold at the Olympics, now at 2 gold, 1 silver, 1 bronze.









Tokyo Olympics: Iran's Geraei wins Greco-Roman 67-kg gold


Mohammadreza Geraei, has clinched the gold medal in the men




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422879025278689285

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SalarHaqq

Jul 28, 2021, 10:16 AM

*Tokyo Olympics:*
*US trounced by Iranian men's sabre team*





*TEHRAN, Jul. 28 (MNA) – Iranian saber fencers defeated American rivals in Tokyo Olympics becoming close to fifth place.*

Iranian saber fencers competed against the United States, becoming close to fifth place in Tokyo 2020 Olympics.

In this match, the national team of the Islamic Republic of Iran defeated its American rival with a result of 45 to 36.

Iranian saber fencers will compete against Egypt to achieve fifth place.









US trounced by Iranian men's sabre team


TEHRAN, Jul. 28 (MNA) – Iranian saber fencers defeated American rivals in Tokyo Olympics becoming close to fifth place.




en.mehrnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that. Last year one of my uncles died to Covid. He was almost 60 and a heavy smoker. In Tehran the pollution and heat are overwhelming by themselves and unfortunately right now because of the Indian (delta) variant there is a 5th wave.
> 
> In the US some people refuse to get vaccinated and the government has to pay them $100 to do it. Meanwhile in countries like Iran people are desperate to get vaccinated and some people can't wait. In Poland they can't even convince 50% of the people to get vaccinated. The world is such a strange place.





TheImmortal said:


> My grandmothers sister who was nearly 60, passed away from COVID in Tehran last night.
> 
> Iran is very behind compared to countries like the US where at least half the population has been vaccinated in some form.
> 
> Add in the poor not consistent healthcare system and terrible population of major city centers like Tehran and you have a population very vulnerable to COVID.



My condolences to you for these losses. May their souls rest in peace, inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

جالبه همیشه پس از اتفاقات در خلیج فارس پنج شش تا لنج که از امارات اومدن میسوزن









خبرگزاری فارس - خسارت 300 میلیاردی به لنج‌های حادثه دیده در حریق بندر گناوه


فرماندار شهرستان گناوه گفت: بر اساس بررسی‌های اولیه بیش از ۳۰۰ میلیارد تومان به این لنج‌های حادثه دیده در آتش سوزی خور بندر گناوه خسارت وارد شده ولی صدمه جانی به کسی وارد نشده است.



www.farsnews.ir


----------



## 925boy

Does he mean "importance" or "*attention*"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fulgrim

Shawnee said:


> جالبه همیشه پس از اتفاقات در خلیج فارس پنج شش تا لنج که از امارات اومدن میسوزن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - خسارت 300 میلیاردی به لنج‌های حادثه دیده در حریق بندر گناوه
> 
> 
> فرماندار شهرستان گناوه گفت: بر اساس بررسی‌های اولیه بیش از ۳۰۰ میلیارد تومان به این لنج‌های حادثه دیده در آتش سوزی خور بندر گناوه خسارت وارد شده ولی صدمه جانی به کسی وارد نشده است.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir




What is Happend There?


----------



## 925boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423277767911641090
Any info on this??? this is wild.


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423277767911641090
> Any info on this??? this is wild.



Don’t see any other Twitter sources talking about this and I feel like that video is from 1-2 years ago when some ships were catching fire at Iranian ports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

925boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423277767911641090
> Any info on this??? this is wild.


These are not irgc ship they are privately owned wooden fishing /cargo boats very common in the Persian Gulf countries called "lanje" in Farsi...zionists are now so desperate that attribute every fire to themselves ..pathetic...the video appears recycled also..lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

925boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423277767911641090
> Any info on this??? this is wild.



wrong tweet. Desperate tweet lol 

Five commercial small fiberglass or wooden ships burned down. Owners are likely Sunni mallahs of Persian gulf With no IRGC relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

@Oublious 
"Poorsians" are helping you fight fires now and you wont complain or show appreciation, even though you guys cant even maintain your firefighting fleet.

SMFH!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> I wonder how Iran looks at the situation in Afghanistan
> 
> They don't like Taliban but current Afghan gov isn't too friendly with Iran I believe
> 
> Will Iran play an active role in Afghanistan or watch from afar
> 
> If they plan to watch from afar what are thier plans for the refugees or terrorists





sha ah said:


> With the current economic situation in Iran, the government of Iran is extremely reluctant to get directly involved. Iran is already supporting various proxies in the region, not to mention the threat from Israel.
> 
> Basically Iran is trying to secure its borders while sitting back and watching. Currently the Taliban and government forces are in a life and death struggle.
> 
> Afghanistan is a death trap for any nation that gets involved. Once the smoke settles then we'll see what happens.
> 
> Personally I believe that the Afghan government will not be able to sustain itself without help from a larger, more powerful nation. Maybe they can turn to India for help ? I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran wins another gold at the Olympics, now at 2 gold, 1 silver, 1 bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo Olympics: Iran's Geraei wins Greco-Roman 67-kg gold
> 
> 
> Mohammadreza Geraei, has clinched the gold medal in the men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.ir


I'd have to agree with Sha ah here. Iran's main interest in Afghanistan is simply ensuring instability does not spill over to it's borders, if Iran feels comfortable with the Taliban, then it would not be much of an issue, but if the Taliban wishes to harbor anti-Iran elements inside the country, we could see change in attitude.

Suffice to say, the concern that the US might strike Iran from it's eastern airports is gone, which was the main issue with the current Afghan Gov.

Their are refugees showing up to Iran, I think they'll just take them in, but Imao the economic situation in Iran is pretty dire, so I can't help but Imagine these folks will be going to Turkey. Notice how Turkey is building a large border concrete wall with Iran. They are smart, they know where those Afghan refugees will be going -> Europe/Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> There is a possibility a unintentional war is coming. Those that understand the universe (not to be confused with religion) and chaos entropy theory will understand that a period of entropy is on the horizon.
> 
> Rumblings are happening. Iran is calling up it’s forces.


We do not seem to have a choice in the matter either.

Inflation is continuing to rise, their is pressure to relieve sanctions in order to access foreign funds. The government keeps printing money because it is broke...

We either sign a deal to receive access to the funds, or we prepare for war, because the only other option is to start enriching at 90% in order to force the west to drop their demands. (They even have provisions to limit drone and missile technology...Have you ever seen a country demand another country to not develop drones? unreal).

This is the situation we are in. enriching to 90% is actually the most rational of options. The government will not survive like this for another 4 years or less imho. Raisi coming in, just perfect timing. 

It's inevitable, because as Alavi said "if you push a cat into a corner, he may behave in such ways that it would not have, if it had not been cornered".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

TheImmortal said:


> My grandmothers sister who was nearly 60, passed away from COVID in Tehran last night.
> 
> Iran is very behind compared to countries like the US where at least half the population has been vaccinated in some form.
> 
> Add in the poor not consistent healthcare system and terrible population of major city centers like Tehran and you have a population very vulnerable to COVID.



Sorry brother to hear about this. I shall pray for her and all my brothers and sisters in Iran. Stay strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battlion25

Stryker1982 said:


> Eventually we will reach a point where we have to engage militarily with the Israelis, I can't see any scenario where this will not happen.
> 
> One can argue it is the only way we can get a good deal



There is no need for Iran herself to engage Israel to not draw others in but the key here is to let Hezbollah engage them.. Conventionally it has issues dealing with highly motivated none-state actors like Hezbollah or Hamas. The Iron dome has proven to not be sound. In a direct conventional war it can't overrun none-state actors if it became gritty and to the last man type of scenario. They don't have ground forces equipment advantage in the larger region but they do have advantage over the two none state actors bordering her but not enough to the scale where they can overrun them because they have tunnel networks, plus anti-tank weapons plus heavy and light weapons including the capabilities to strike all of Israel's assets and cities having such a clash with these none-state actors could ruin Israel's infrastructure forget about fighting a state actor but they won't be able to collapse Israel as an state.

Lebanon's economy is on the decline anyways I think it could be high time to have another short Israel-Hezbollah conflict this time around. Hezbollah should let it go completely 5000 missiles by hour because Israel will in return target the infrastratuture tit for tat is the way to go.. This will weakend Israel since the infrastructure will take significiant damage.. Just sit tight and watch as for engaging Hezbollah conventionally they won't do this because they know this is what Hezbollah wants to lock them into South Lebanon and force a conventional engagement. The regular Israeli Soldiers resolve is not that high which is why they are terrified of engaging a Hamas or PIJ who they know are batshit crazy and not intimidated by death whatsoever. facing an opponent whos not intimidated by death is scarier than death itself. The random joe Israeli soldier doesn't wanna die.. It is key to know your opponent first and in my opinion the revolution guard haven't really figured this out yet. The key element is to let another Israel-Hezbollah war perhaps not now but in 1-2 years from now occur.. Doing it once a decade to just see where they are in weaponry systems.. It is like simulation tests. Subhanallah Allah said the truth about this people and it stands unchanged to this day and his words upon them have always been activated amongst them ''He says they won't fight you except from behind walls throwing stones from a far and if they fight you they won't fight you but except little'' If a motivated opponent was to make a quick incursion all tho not none-state actors but state actors it could be over immediately as the Israelis will fight but little and most of them will be busy on how to get outta of there immediately and majority will leave before an incursion is imminent.. Have you seen the state of the Israeli civilians these people are not made for war most of them are just families and soft people and very greedy and selfish each family will seek to get there people out to safety this will be there instinct reaction they can't bear tough situation the jewish greediness is legendary will always manifest itself plus they don't have the manpower for conventional clashes nor the stragetic depth in taking many hits this could technically be over very very quickly.. As Sun Tzu said every battle is won before it even starts..


----------



## Dariush the Great

925boy said:


> @Oublious
> "Poorsians" are helping you fight fires now and you wont complain or show appreciation, even though you guys cant even maintain your firefighting fleet.
> 
> SMFH!


The term ''subhuman'' can be used here very well.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Eventually we will reach a point where we have to engage militarily with the Israelis, I can't see any scenario where this will not happen.
> 
> One can argue it is the only way we can get a good deal


I don't think so. Open war with Iran means flattening of Israeli cities. It means severe disruption to Israeli life. We all witnessed what those homemade Palestinian rockets did to Israeli infrastructure and daily life. Now imagine Iranian Ballistic Missile warheads slamming into occupied territories at a speed of Mach 4-5. The terror and shock it will cause is just too great to comprehend. And i am only talking about BM's being launched directly from Iranian territory towards occupied Palestine let alone daily Hezbollahi, Qods force assault on Israel. Israelis know fully well the cost of open warfare hence their preference for the never-ending shadow war.

It is not only Israel that is afraid of the cost but also other powers such as the US and the UK. You can see their helplessness in the recent attack on the Israeli ship.. apart from issuing statements, imposing sanctions etc. they never dare to openly confront Iran. Their ''revenge'' will be through the shadow war as usual.

IMO, Islamic Republic under Khamenei will *not* back down. So the shadow war will continue until the Supreme leader dies. We still do not know who his replacement is and even known he will never have the same courage and determination as the current supreme leader in confronting Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Battlion25 said:


> I tried to search for his comment but seems like his been tagged randomly and out of nowhere by @925boy There is no comments of that poster..


It was me who first tagged that Turkish user. But there is a history to it. I wouldn't pull over someone into this section if there was no history behind it, right? 

The user i quoted has shown his anti-Iranian character many times on this forum.. using insulting and racist terms. I just pulled his ear to the thread to show him that Iran is helping Turkey at the moment in containing the wildfires. I would have liked to know if he still had anything bad to say about Iran or just simply say... ''Thank you''.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> There is no need for Iran herself to engage Israel to not draw others in but the key here is to let Hezbollah engage them.. Conventionally it has issues dealing with highly motivated none-state actors like Hezbollah or Hamas. The Iron dome has proven to not be sound. In a direct conventional war it can't overrun none-state actors if it became gritty and to the last man type of scenario. They don't have ground forces equipment advantage in the larger region but they do have advantage over the two none state actors bordering her but not enough to the scale where they can overrun them because they have tunnel networks, plus anti-tank weapons plus heavy and light weapons including the capabilities to strike all of Israel's assets and cities having such a clash with these none-state actors could ruin Israel's infrastructure forget about fighting a state actor but they won't be able to collapse Israel as an state.
> 
> Lebanon's economy is on the decline anyways I think it could be high time to have another short Israel-Hezbollah conflict this time around. Hezbollah should let it go completely 5000 missiles by hour because Israel will in return target the infrastratuture tit for tat is the way to go.. This will weakend Israel since the infrastructure will take significiant damage.. Just sit tight and watch as for engaging Hezbollah conventionally they won't do this because they know this is what Hezbollah wants to lock them into South Lebanon and force a conventional engagement. The regular Israeli Soldiers resolve is not that high which is why they are terrified of engaging a Hamas or PIJ who they know are batshit crazy and not intimidated by death whatsoever. facing an opponent whos not intimidated by death is scarier than death itself. The random joe Israeli soldier doesn't wanna die.. It is key to know your opponent first and in my opinion the revolution guard haven't really figured this out yet. The key element is to let another Israel-Hezbollah war perhaps not now but in 1-2 years from now occur.. Doing it once a decade to just see where they are in weaponry systems.. It is like simulation tests. Subhanallah Allah said the truth about this people and it stands unchanged to this day and his words upon them have always been activated amongst them ''He says they won't fight you except from behind walls throwing stones from a far and if they fight you they won't fight you but except little'' If a motivated opponent was to make a quick incursion all tho not none-state actors but state actors it could be over immediately as the Israelis will fight but little and most of them will be busy on how to get outta of there immediately and majority will leave before an incursion is imminent.. Have you seen the state of the Israeli civilians these people are not made for war most of them are just families and soft people and very greedy and selfish each family will seek to get there people out to safety this will be there instinct reaction they can't bear tough situation the jewish greediness is legendary will always manifest itself plus they don't have the manpower for conventional clashes nor the stragetic depth in taking many hits this could technically be over very very quickly.. As Sun Tzu said every battle is won before it even starts..


I agree with you 100%, but some people seem to think Iran is able to force Hezbollah to do whatever it asks, on the contrary, it was really Hezbollah that is making its own moves in Lebenon and Syria. We know they are quite capable in causing much more serious problems, greater problems than Israel has ever seen

but...

From my personal impression, I think if Hezbollah wants to fight Israel, alot of Lebanese people will hate them for bringing infrastructure destruction to their country, their national army is only useful for fighting protestors, they are economically at a point where they even have trouble providing food for their national soldiers. This is how bad they are, so a war ontop of that I think is incredibly unpopular, and I don't think Iran can force them on this issue. Who will pay for the costs of the damage, lebanon can't afford it, their port is still destroyed. Lebanese society is also quite liberal anti-conflict compared to the people in Gaza as we have seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> I don't think so. Open war with Iran means flattening of Israeli cities. It means severe disruption to Israeli life. We all witnessed what those homemade Palestinian rockets did to Israeli infrastructure and daily life. Now imagine Iranian Ballistic Missile warheads slamming into occupied territories at a speed of Mach 4-5. The terror and shock it will cause is just too great to comprehend. And i am only talking about BM's being launched directly from Iranian territory towards occupied Palestine let alone daily Hezbollahi, Qods force assault on Israel. Israelis know fully well the cost of open warfare hence their preference for the never-ending shadow war.
> 
> It is not only Israel that is afraid of the cost but also other powers such as the US and the UK. You can see their helplessness in the recent attack on the Israeli ship.. apart from issuing statements, imposing sanctions etc. they never dare to openly confront Iran. Their ''revenge'' will be through the shadow war as usual.
> 
> IMO, Islamic Republic under Khamenei will *not* back down. So the shadow war will continue until the Supreme leader dies. We still do not know who his replacement is and even known he will never have the same courage and determination as the current supreme leader in confronting Israel.


I partly agree with you. Despite a decade of threats, we have not seen Israel airforce come to Iran, we have never seen a strike on Iranian soil. It appears indeed, they are worried about the consequences. I am confident with Bavars-373 and S-300PMUs in Tehran (not to mention other equipment), any of their pilots that try to operate near this city will be buried. They can only strike once with their tankers as well, by the time the Israeli pilots return with their tankers to Ben Gurion, it should already be brimming with smoke and fire. It will be difficult for them to sustain sorties from such far distances.

That being said, we cannot keep these sanctions on Iran forever, it simply won't do, if the west does not like Iranian demands, then we have no choice but to up enrichment to 90%. I wish we had gone the Pakistan route, but we are way to late. Their program started before the revolution even started.

Going to 90% opens a whole host of new scenarios, in which case the Americans who are too afraid to park their fleet inside the Persian gulf will have to be involved. That's when things get complicated. We'd need atleast 10,000 ballistic missiles to fight them both. 

The British bastards who are good for causing famines in Iran and Pakistan, don't even dare react to the death of their citizen, if this was 50 years ago, they'd bomb us just for that. Now look at them...

I for one, hope that Iran secretly has those 5 50kt warheads that was originally planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> I'd have to agree with Sha ah here. Iran's main interest in Afghanistan is simply ensuring instability does not spill over to it's borders, if Iran feels comfortable with the Taliban, then it would not be much of an issue, but if the Taliban wishes to harbor anti-Iran elements inside the country, we could see change in attitude.


Qods force "negotiated"most/all of this during the just-ended US occupation of Afghanistan. Times have changed and Taliban almost didnt survive if not for Iranian help, IN DIFFERENT FORMS, at one point Pakistan either was too broke to help Taliban during the war, or Pakistan was just not supplying Taliban with their needs, but Iran stepped in- you gotta praise Quds force- their efforts with the Taliban have started paying off for Iranian nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

Dariush the Great said:


> The term ''subhuman'' can be used here very well.


LOOK BRO! Turkey is on fire right now, and i feel for all those citizens dealing with it, but like @aryobarzan already said(i hope i'm quoting the right person) - Iran CAN be self sufficient, Turkey CANNOT - Turkey is inherently poor and MUST have trade and energy imports AND NATO's blessings and contracts to survive and be Ok with itself. LOOK now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423621903613313028
گور پدر نیمروز و هرات
فقط غضنفر بانک


----------



## Stryker1982

Israel cannot fight Iran alone without the support of the United States. It seems apparent they are trying to utilize this opportunity to create an international consensus on Iran, in which case they may be able to receive the support they desire through lobbying. They are working round the clock for this, but will they directly engage on Iranian soil? That's the question, probably not but a limited 1 week conflict cannot be ruled out. The British can also not be ruled out, but I do not think they have the willpower.

A 1 week war will be in Iran's favor.

A 1 month war may be or may not be.
A 3 month war will be bad. Iran does not have the economy to fight high intensity conflict for 3 months


----------



## Maula Jatt

Stryker1982 said:


> Israel cannot fight Iran alone without the support of the United States. It seems apparent they are trying to utilize this opportunity to create an international consensus on Iran, in which case they may be able to receive the support they desire through lobbying. They are working round the clock for this, but will they directly engage on Iranian soil? That's the question, probably not but a limited 1 week conflict cannot be ruled out. The British can also not be ruled out, but I do not think they have the willpower.
> 
> A 1 week war will be in Iran's favor.


They will do a bombing campaign like in Libya 

In 80s under Reagan, no actual regime change


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> They will do a bombing campaign like in Libya
> 
> In 80s under Reagan, no actual regime change


If you are referring to a NATO force against Iran, then that would change the situation drastically against Iran of course, but if you are speaking of Iran vs. Israel alone, then I am not too worried if it is a limited conflict, but the longer it goes, the worse it becomes for Iran because the Israelis will get billions in free money, and support, while we will have a weaker and weaker financial situation. It has to be short.

The Israelis alone would not be able to overthrow, they have difficulty even reaching Iran let alone conducting high sortie rates to actually break the back of Iran.


----------



## Shawnee

Any infrastructure war is in Iran’s favor when everyone around reaches 0-0-0.

Long wars are inherently infrastructure wars too.


----------



## TheImmortal

Sainthood 101 said:


> They will do a bombing campaign like in Libya
> 
> In 80s under Reagan, no actual regime change



And Iran would unravel the energy markets causing implosion of the derivatives market which is a trillion plus market.

A couple drones took down most of Saudi Arabia’s oil production imagine what 1000 missiles aimed at Saudi Arabia, UAE, Kuwait, Libya, Qatar, and take over of Iraqi oil fields can do to world oil prices.

Iran has something much more destructive than a nuclear bomb and that is the ability to cause a global recession and massive disruption of financial markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

For those that doubted Iran’s mastery of honeycomb structure 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423691783633047552


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> And Iran would unravel the energy markets causing implosion of the derivatives market which is a trillion plus market.


This is something serious to consider, derivates market is in a serious bubble, and disruption to it, would hurt alot of the global élite.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> This is something serious to consider, derivates market is in a serious bubble, and disruption to it, would hurt alot of the global élite.



Not to mention derivatives market has not priced in a mega black swan event like a massive disruption to oil.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423406623029137408


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> The regular Israeli Soldiers resolve is not that high which is why they are terrified of engaging a Hamas or PIJ who they know are batshit crazy and not intimidated by death whatsoever. facing an opponent whos not intimidated by death is scarier than death itself. The random joe Israeli soldier doesn't wanna die.. It is key to know your opponent first and in my opinion the revolution guard haven't really figured this out yet.



Just a little detail: this particular point - materialist attachment to this worldly life in economically developed western and zionist society versus total selflessness of Islamic fighters dedicated to their cause, is something the IRGC knows better than anyone else.

Shahādat-talabi or longing for martyrdom forms the very core of the military doctrine of the Islamic Republic of Iran's armed forces, and particularly of the IRGC. Their entire ideological training revolves around this concept. Also Iran cherishes and commemorates her martyrs like no other nation in the world.

Examine a map of any Iranian city and notice how many streets, avenues, highways and other facilities are named after martyrs. Watch Iranian TV and see what prominent role programs focusing on martyrs fulfill.

Iranian scholars involved in the training of IRGC members, such as Dr. Hassan Abbasi, are conducting serious sociological research on Iran's martyrs, among other things in order to determine what distinguishes the martyr from other folk. Which in turn is of help in cultivating the spirit of shahādat among contemporary Iranians exposed to modern life. Dr. Abbasi and others like him have given countless speeches and conferences about the biographies of individual martyrs or to the Islamic principle of martyrdom in general.

Iran's enemies, namely NATO regimes, know this full well (but will not often admit to it) and it is one of the main factors deterring them from launching military aggression against Iran. And this is also the reason why the liberal fifth column inside Iran, which is working in the interests of the country's existential enemies, has been attempting to water down the centrality of martyrdom culture in the country - as an example, certain reformist or moderate elements at the Tehran Municipality proceeded to remove the word "martyr" from some streets named after Iranian shahids...

In fact, in recent times it was (pro-)Iranian forces who pretty much pioneered this approach at the regional level. Prior to the rise of an Islamic-oriented Resistance in Palestine, Iranian and allied Lebanese fighters displayed this mindset right from the early 1980's onwards.

So Iran and the IRGC are perfectly aware of this topic, and have integrated it in their calculations and strategies.

_____



Dariush the Great said:


> IMO, Islamic Republic under Khamenei will *not* back down. So the shadow war will continue until the Supreme leader dies. We still do not know who his replacement is and even known he will never have the same courage and determination as the current supreme leader in confronting Israel.



To me, the candidate with the best chance of assuming Supreme Leadership after Imam Khamenei (hA) is increasingly identified, and it is none other than Seyyed Ebrahim Raisi, of course. Various analysts in- and outside the country, including for example ostad Raefipour, have either explicitly expressed this view or at least hinted to it.

Should this take place, then we can rest assured that under the upcoming Leader, Iran isn't going to back down in the face of her enemies anymore than now. Seyyed Raisi is an authentic revolutionary loyal to the principles of 1979, pretty much the ideal sort of person to pursue the legacy of Imam Khomeini (rAa) and Imam Khamenei (hA) and faithfully follow in their footsteps.

_____



Stryker1982 said:


> That's when things get complicated. We'd need atleast 10,000 ballistic missiles to fight them both.



I would say Iran most probably has many more than 10.000 ballistic missiles in her arsenal.

It wouldn't be a surprise nor a stretch by any means if Iran possessed 20.000, 50.000 or even 80.000 operational ballistic missiles.

Why? Because after all, these are being produced since around 1987, that is nearly 34 years now... And ever since, Iran's official yearly defence budget has revolved at around 10 to 15 billion USD. I don't know what percentage of this has gone to procurement of new weaponry, but in EU countries, the figure in 2019 stood at some 23%, while it reached no less than 29% in the USA. India allocated nearly 28% of its 2020 defence budget to new procurements.

So even if we suppose Iran channeled only 10% of its military spending toward producing or purchasing additional arms, that's more than a billion USD on average per year since 1987. We know how little Iran bought from foreign suppliers since the Revolution. And we know that the bulk of Iran's defence investments have first and foremost gone into ballistic missiles, followed by air defence and UAV's (both R&D, setting up of mass-production facilities, bases, and manufacturing of missiles).

At a price tag not exceeding some 200.000 USD - but let's take a more conservative estimate and assume it's closer to 300.000 USD apiece, even a mere 300 million USD spent each year on these weapons, would have given Iran one thousand missiles per year. Multiply this by 34 and you're beginning to get the picture (we arrive at a total of 34.000 ballistic missiles already!)...

Notice that this is without counting in other sources of revenue that the IRGC might have partly employed to fund missile production, such as possible profits stemming from its economic activities.

So once again, we must logically conclude that Iran's BM arsenal is so massive that there are strictly no worries to have as to Iran's overwhelming deterrence power against a major attack, including against an impressive force such as the US plus its entire host of both western and regional allies.

The "estimates" of Iranian BM numbers announced by US authorities in public represent nothing more than propaganda and psy-ops, aimed not only at Iranian audiences but also and mostly at their own, including their armed forces personnel, who, should they learn the real extent of Iran's deadly missile arsenal, would see their morale take a serious hit in any contingency scenario in which a large scale war against Iran should actually break out.

_____



Sainthood 101 said:


> They will do a bombing campaign like in Libya
> 
> In 80s under Reagan, no actual regime change



Iran has enough options for counter attack to deter them from engaging in such an ill-advised adventure. Apart from what user TheImmortal mentioned above, ie Iran's ability to cause global economic crisis via knocking out oil infrastructures in neighboring states and extensively mining the Strait of Hormoz, Iran's massive and precision-guided ballistic missile arsenal puts every US base in the area at Tehran's mercy.

It is furthermore capable of dispensing a traumatizing blow to the tiny zionist entity, devastating once and for all the Isra"el"i myth of military invincibility and resulting in massive emigration of settlers from Occupied Palestine, which would directly jeopardize the zionist project - and we know that to US decision makers (both Republicans and Democrats), the zionist entity comes first and precedes America's own national interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

With the deteriorating economic situations in Iran and Turkey, the majority of the Afghan refugees have no interest in staying in either one of those countries. Their ultimate goal is to make into western Europe. This is a crowd of them fleeing authorities in Van, Turkey. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423581974032158723


TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423406623029137408


----------



## SalarHaqq

Very, very interesting and instructive discussion about Iran's reformists, their origins, the reasons behind the 180 degree ideological u-turn operated by their founding members, which underlay the initial genesis of this political current, their evolution throughout the past couple of decades, and what the future might hold for them.

Hosted by Vahid Farkhondeh with the participation of journalists Dariush Sajjadi and Sara Zahiri.






_____

And another fascinating one: Dariush Sajjadi, Sara Zahiri and ex high-ranking MKO member Mas'ud Khodabandeh (who left and now firmly condemns the grouplet) along with host Vahid Farkhondeh discussing the issue of infiltration (nofuz).






@Shawnee Inke cherā ye mohreye arshadeshun mānande Kashmiri rā "suzundan", morede barresi gharār migire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

با توجه به شاهکارهای اخیر پهپاد بال پرنده ایرانی یادی کنیم از علامه بزرگ *ایت الله شبیری از بنیانگذاران مثلثات نوین و ایرو دینامیک بال پرنده










*​


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421768048843894790

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422935640744812552
تنها چهار روز پس از بازگشت دلاور ازبک جلالت مآب سلطان ژنرال فیلد مارشال دوستم از ترکیه برای شکست طالبان مرکز فرماندهیش شهر شبرغان توسط طالبان سقوط کرد

حالا میتواند دوباره برگردد ترکیه​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Some interesting figures..for roughly the same population.. (100 million EGYPT and 85 for iran and turkey).

EGYPT GDP : $303 billion (2019)
IRAN GDP : $635 billion (2020)
TURKEY GDP: $719 billion(2020)..

With a small push and a resistance economy iran can smoke them all and become double Turkish GDP just like 1970's whe Iran GDP was double Turkish one..

President Raisi this is now your challeng..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> Some interesting figures..for roughly the same population.. (100 million EGYPT and 85 for iran and turkey).
> 
> EGYPT GDP : $303 billion (2019)
> IRAN GDP : $635 billion (2020)
> TURKEY GDP: $719 billion(2020)..
> 
> With a small push and a resistance economy iran can smoke them all and become double Turkish GDP just like 1970's whe Iran GDP was double Turkish one..
> 
> President Raisi this is now your challeng..lol



If you add foreign debt to it, we are doing well already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> If you add foreign debt to it, we are doing well already.


Very true also iran has a sovereign wealth fund close to 99 billion..the other two are not even close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Some interesting figures..for roughly the same population.. (100 million EGYPT and 85 for iran and turkey).
> 
> EGYPT GDP : $303 billion (2019)
> IRAN GDP : $635 billion (2020)
> TURKEY GDP: $719 billion(2020)..
> 
> With a small push and a resistance economy iran can smoke them all and become double Turkish GDP just like 1970's whe Iran GDP was double Turkish one..
> 
> President Raisi this is now your challeng..lol



World Bank has Iran at $192B USD GDP. Not sure where you got $635B. At best Iran is 300-400B GDP economy.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> World Bank has Iran at $192B USD GDP. Not sure where you got $635B. At best Iran is 300-400B GDP economy.


World Bank data..Google iran GDP for 2020.


----------



## Indos

aryobarzan said:


> World Bank data..Google iran GDP for 2020.



The value is increased a lot due to Iran gov *official* exchange rate. It was still around 458 billion USD in 2019 and suddenly jumped into 628 billion USD in 2020 despite that was a tough year for almost all countries, including Iran.

This is just a window dressing and not good for Iran export. This will make foreign goods floaded to Iran and Iran will get difficulty to export their manufacturing output.

Just check on PPP to see true economic number, there Turkey GDP PPP is still double than Iran. This is actually a very important issues and I dont see you guys criticizing this policy









Overview


Iran’s economy is characterized by the hydrocarbon sector, agriculture and services sectors, and a noticeable state presence in manufacturing and financial services.




www.worldbank.org


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> World Bank data..Google iran GDP for 2020.



Physically impossible for Iran to have a GDP in a year of sanctions and pandemic anywhere close to 650B. Iran’s true GDP is half of that.

World Bank data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

I get the sense it is due to debt to GDP ratio that was already high, so it could be good to solve debt issue but it will have double sword effect on the manufacturing sectors if we manipulate the currency ( not using market system). Other reason is to curb inflation coming from imported goods ( making the imported goods cheaper).

Vietnam also increase their GDP quite significant in 2020, but they dont use currency to do that, just changing the calculation method so their higher GDP number will not effect their export and import ( it makes the economy remains competitive).

The reason Vietnam increase the GDP calculation method to increase the number is due to their debt to GDP ratio which has already high and there is law to prohibit gov to increase more debt at some debt to GDP ratio level where previously they have already reach the limit ( so they cannot increase borrowing) while last year all nations need to increase debt to remedy their economic problem due to Covid 19. Despite so IMF doesnt complain and the latest calculation may be more accurate.

Here is Iran GDP number in 2019.


----------



## aryobarzan

Guys I quoted all three figures from the same source that uses the same data strategy..I can not add any further info..if you do not believe it you just have to contact the world Bank..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

GDP is all bullcrap numbers which mean very little in reality. People should look into how GDP is calculated. ( it includes money lent into the economy, so if the government borrows money and spends it in the country, then the GDP goes up)
Trade balance, industrial output and foreign debt are much more informative.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

Raghfarm007 said:


> GDP is all bullcrap numbers which mean very little in reality. Pople should look into how GDP is calculated. ( it includes money lent into the economy, so if the government borrows money and spends it in the country, then the GDP goes up)
> Trade balance, industrial output and foreign debt are much more informative.....



You do realize debt has been used to fuel economic growth in industrialized nations for a several decades now? You think China grew on liquid assets? Laughable

It makes plenty of economic sense for a government to borrow at X% if it can generate a return (economic output) greater than the rate it borrows.

This is basic economics, so no GDP is not “bull crap”, it shouldn’t be taken in vaccum and one year should be analyzed in relations to last 5 and 10 in order to confirm over arching trend. Furthermore, adjustments should be made when the country in question is experiencing hyper inflation relative to the benchmark currency (USD).

Nonetheless, it is a valuable benchmark of economic output around the world. But no indicator should be taken by itself with no other data. That is basic science and economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Raghfarm007 said:


> GDP is all bullcrap numbers which mean very little in reality. Pople should look into how GDP is calculated.


GDP is a major indicator for the size of a economy. It is one of many indicators illustrating the health of an economy. It is important.


Raghfarm007 said:


> ( it includes money lent into the economy, so if the government borrows money and spends it in the country, then the GDP goes up)


Any you think this doesn't matter?


Raghfarm007 said:


> Trade balance, industrial output and foreign debt are much more informative.....


Yes they are, and how is trade balance, and output going for Iran right now? Not good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> You do realize debt has been used to fuel economic growth in industrialized nations for a several decades now? You think China grew on liquid assets? Laughable
> 
> It makes plenty of economic sense for a government to borrow at X% if it can generate a return (economic output) greater than the rate it borrows.
> 
> This is basic economics, so no GDP is not “bull crap”, it shouldn’t be taken in vaccum and one year should be analyzed in relations to last 5 and 10 in order to confirm over arching trend. Furthermore, adjustments should be made when the country in question is experiencing hyper inflation relative to the benchmark currency (USD).
> 
> Nonetheless, it is a valuable benchmark of economic output around the world. But no indicator should be taken by itself with no other data. That is basic science and economics.



No China did not get any major loan in 60s or 70s and China is the biggest loan giver of the world.

Power comes from within. Chinese worked harder and talked less.

GDP is derivative of your hard work, innovation, science and progress not the cause.
Loan is not the cause either.


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> No China did not get any major loan in 60s or 70s and China is the biggest loan giver of the world.
> 
> Power comes from within. Chinese worked harder and talked less.
> 
> GDP is derivative of your hard work, innovation, science and progress not the cause.
> Loan is not the cause either.


Neither of you are wrong. But loans are helpful but if mismanaged very dangerous. China received immense investment from the west and worked very hard to get where they are today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421768048843894790
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422935640744812552
> تنها چهار روز پس از بازگشت دلاور ازبک جلالت مآب سلطان ژنرال فیلد مارشال دوستم از ترکیه برای شکست طالبان مرکز فرماندهیش شهر شبرغان توسط طالبان سقوط کرد
> 
> حالا میتواند دوباره برگردد ترکیه​


پسر احمد ایشچی که دوستم تجاوز کرد به طرف طالبان رفت

برخی میگویند دوستم برای شکسته دادن طالبان لازم است

هم آنها و هم دوستم و دخترش نمی فمهند برای پیروزی میزان سیاسی داخلی باید متحد کنند


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424072939322937346

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

TheImmortal said:


> You do realize debt has been used to fuel economic growth in industrialized nations for a several decades now? You think China grew on liquid assets? Laughable
> 
> It makes plenty of economic sense for a government to borrow at X% if it can generate a return (economic output) greater than the rate it borrows.
> 
> This is basic economics, so no GDP is not “bull crap”, it shouldn’t be taken in vaccum and one year should be analyzed in relations to last 5 and 10 in order to confirm over arching trend. Furthermore, adjustments should be made when the country in question is experiencing hyper inflation relative to the benchmark currency (USD).
> 
> Nonetheless, it is a valuable benchmark of economic output around the world. But no indicator should be taken by itself with no other data. That is basic science and economics.



As someone who has studied economics, I maintain that GDP (or previous used GNP) are total bullcrap. They are misleading, and can be manipulated significantly. For example, if a person took out a big bank loan, they cant claim to be rich, but hugley in debt! People can argue that the money can be used to generate wealth.... but I dont know any western country that took on huge debt and invested it in wealth generating induestries...insted, like America, most of the debt goes to import foreign goods, and little if any goes to induestries or wealth generating infrastructure. 
Other countries, such as India, fidle with their GDP to try to show a powerful economy. I remeber a few years ago, econoists were looking at diesel consumption in India to gague the healh of the economy rather thn the BS figures of the government, because diesle figures showed the energy usage of the country and can not be fideled.

So going back, you cannot compare Iran´s GDP to that of Turkey, and miss out on external debts of each country, because without the huge money borrowed from abroad, Turkey´s GDP simpley wouldnt be as big.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

ناپرهیزی و اشتباه 
بزرگ کهنه سرباز جمهوری خواه امریکایی

توی نت میگه چندین ماه با رهبر حزب دموکرات دم خور بوده


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424050826834755588

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Raghfarm007 said:


> As someone who has studied economics, I maintain that GDP (or previous used GNP) are total bullcrap.
> 
> So going back, you cannot compare Iran´s GDP to that of Turkey, and miss out on external debts of each country, because without the huge money borrowed from abroad, Turkey´s GDP simpley wouldnt be as big.



As someone who has a degree in applicational economics, I disagree with your assertion. It’s not bull crap, but a valuable metric.

As for your Turkey example, who cares how it reached the point it is today. Wether from foreign investment or local investment, either way investment is needed.

You don’t see anyone saying “oh my god, if Amazon didn’t borrow hundred billion+ of dollars from the private sector it wouldn’t be Amazon it would be nothing.”

If Iran is going to reach the point Turkey is it will need upwards of 500B foreign investment now that can be direct loans or investment projects with profit sharing.


----------



## sha ah

IRAN wins 3rd Olympic gold in controversial fashion. Saudi opponent, Tareg Hamedi, was disqualified after knocking out Iranian Karate player, Sajad Ganjzadeh, with an illegal kick.









Iranian Olympian left unconscious in karate wins gold after opponent disqualified


An Iranian Olympian who was left unconscious during a karate match took home the gold medal after his opponent was disqualified.Iran’s Sajad Ganjzadeh won the karate kumite competition in the …




thehill.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> IRAN wins 3rd Olympic gold in controversial fashion. Saudi opponent, Tareg Hamedi, was disqualified after knocking out Iranian Karate player, Sajad Ganjzadeh, with an illegal kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Olympian left unconscious in karate wins gold after opponent disqualified
> 
> 
> An Iranian Olympian who was left unconscious during a karate match took home the gold medal after his opponent was disqualified.Iran’s Sajad Ganjzadeh won the karate kumite competition in the …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com



Since when are Saudi’s naturally black?

Anyway, it’s a bad rule and will likely be the death of karate in Olympic sports. I don’t think it’s on the docket for next olympics in paris.


----------



## aryobarzan

Now that Iran secured another victory in Olympics (first muslim nation in olympics 2021),,this is how People of a small town in Iran (Sanandaj) spend their long summer days (my father worked there in the late 60's..the winters are as bad as the winters in Canada!..)

* A summer weekend in the beautiful Kurdish town of Sanandaj





*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424278365943517185

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Iranitaakharin said:


> پسر احمد ایشچی که دوستم تجاوز کرد به طرف طالبان رفت
> 
> برخی میگویند دوستم برای شکسته دادن طالبان لازم است
> 
> هم آنها و هم دوستم و دخترش نمی فمهند برای پیروزی میزان سیاسی داخلی باید متحد کنند
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424072939322937346



جلالت مآب مارشال دوستم خیلی برای رتبه مارشالی تلاش کردند

ماشاءالله با وجود نفرات بیشتر و زرهی بهتر و حمایت ترکیه و بمب افکن های استراتژیک بی ۵۲ جنگ را باختند
پایتخت ازبک خود رو باختند

یونیفرم غنیمتی مارشالی جلالت مآب رو در تن سرباز طالب ببینید
پیرمرد رو مسخره اش کردند
مارشال مارشال میکردند سی سال

بی ۵۲ چه غلطی کرد حالا
کو صد کشته طالب در بمباران بی ۵۲
خبرسازی و پروپاگاندا برای احمق هاست
یاد پنجاه کشته ایران در حمله اسراییل به ابوکمال
افتادم که فقط احمقها باور کردند

کجاند اونها که مرتب می گفتند کسی بی نیروی هوایی برتر جنگی رو نبرده​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424324602742796291


----------



## Raghfarm007

TheImmortal said:


> As someone who has a degree in applicational economics, I disagree with your assertion. It’s not bull crap, but a valuable metric.
> 
> As for your Turkey example, who cares how it reached the point it is today. Wether from foreign investment or local investment, either way investment is needed.
> 
> You don’t see anyone saying “oh my god, if Amazon didn’t borrow hundred billion+ of dollars from the private sector it wouldn’t be Amazon it would be nothing.”
> 
> If Iran is going to reach the point Turkey is it will need upwards of 500B foreign investment now that can be direct loans or investment projects with profit sharing.



The reason why borrowing money to grow your economy really matters, as in the case of Turkey, is that when your local currency depreciates, you still have to repay the debt in a hard currency.... and as in the case of Turkey, most of their revenues dried up, you still have to pay back in dollars. Your investments go bankrupt, but the dollar debts remain...... thus why you can pretend to have a massive GDP, but at the end of the day, you really only have debts to show for it, with BS GDP data to show for all your crushing debts. Fake GDP figures don´t pay back real debts, as countries like Turkey have learnt the hard way.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424329699766030341

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Raghfarm007 said:


> The reason why borrowing money to grow your economy really matters, as in the case of Turkey, is that when your local currency depreciates, you still have to repay the debt in a hard currency.... and as in the case of Turkey, most of their revenues dried up, you still have to pay back in dollars. Your investments go bankrupt, but the dollar debts remain...... thus why you can pretend to have a massive GDP, but at the end of the day, you really only have debts to show for it, with BS GDP data to show for all your crushing debts. Fake GDP figures don´t pay back real debts, as countries like Turkey have learnt the hard way.



Again this is fallacy thinking.

Turkish Lira was 2 to 1 as far back 2013 when I went. The recent downturn in Turkish economy has many factors least of which is too much foreign investment tied to dollar loans (or Euro). It is mostly tied with the Great Recession of 07 and the Islamification of the country as Erdogan started butting heads with his Western masters leading to various sanctions. As well as a brief bout with Russia over Syria and its killing of Russian fighter pilot.

As someone who has traveled to Turkey since I was a child, I can tell you in Iran there used to be a famous saying. That conditions in Turkey were so 30-40 years ago that someone would break into your car for a pack of cigarettes.

So Turkey managed to extremely grow its country in line with what the GDP is saying. Turkey’s industrial output, economic output, tourism all have exploded in last 20-25 years. That is consistent with what GDP is saying.

So calling GDP BS numbers is fanboy thinking trying to saying Rah Rah Iran when reality is a country with very little natural resources (Turkey) is quite far ahead in many areas compared to Iran. Ignoring GDP numbers, one merely needs to look at Turkish economy in 1990 vs 2000 vs 2010 vs 2020 to see the dramatic growth that had occurred over these spans. Growth is never forever and will slow down that is normal.

Iran should on its natural resources along (energy + minerals) be much bigger than Turkish economy. Let alone when you factor in its overall economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Again this is fallacy thinking.
> 
> Turkish Lira was 2 to 1 as far back 2013 when I went. The recent downturn in Turkish economy has many factors least of which is too much foreign investment tied to dollar loans (or Euro). It is mostly tied with the Great Recession of 07 and the Islamification of the country as Erdogan started butting heads with his Western masters leading to various sanctions. As well as a brief bout with Russia over Syria and its killing of Russian fighter pilot.
> 
> As someone who has traveled to Turkey since I was a child, I can tell you in Iran there used to be a famous saying. That conditions in Turkey were so 30-40 years ago that someone would break into your car for a pack of cigarettes.
> 
> So Turkey managed to extremely grow its country in line with what the GDP is saying. Turkey’s industrial output, economic output, tourism all have exploded in last 20-25 years. That is consistent with what GDP is saying.
> 
> So calling GDP BS numbers is fanboy thinking trying to saying Rah Rah Iran when reality is a country with very little natural resources (Turkey) is quite far ahead in many areas compared to Iran. Ignoring GDP numbers, one merely needs to look at Turkish economy in 1990 vs 2000 vs 2010 vs 2020 to see the dramatic growth that had occurred over these spans. Growth is never forever and will slow down that is normal.
> 
> Iran should on its natural resources along (energy + minerals) be much bigger than Turkish economy. Let alone when you factor in its overall economy.



He is correct in the sense that because the Lira is depreciating, they have to pay more interest on their debt leading to a vicious cycle, but regardless Turkey has grown financially/economically with competitive industry in European markets, where is Iran? 

Iran should be far ahead of Turkey economically just on the virtue of massive reserves of natural resources. Yet we are far behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424581365228613635

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

In late 1977 after graduation I drove through Turkey on my way from Canada to Germany via air and from Germany to Iran via road driving a brand new Camaro to report for military draft (during the shah to encourage foreign graduates to come back to Iran you could bring a foreign car into Iran and pay no import duty and basically collect the difference by selling your car!)..

I stayed two weeks in Turkey ..I was shocked at the level of chaos (and I mean chaos) and poverty..(remember in 70's Turkish GDP was half of Iran GDP)...I will not write of my observations (not here to bad mouth any country) but let me tell you when I finally arrived at the Iranian Bazargan border I almost kissed the ground and realized what Iran has compared to others.....Iranians have it good but they always complain..
Turks have done wonderful job at changing the country.. I can say just by looking at photos...Iran has had a temporary setback due to revolution and war and Rohanni, but now Iran is back on track..here is what I say and I know what I am talking about:
Economically speaking and as a country potential:

Turkey is a 4 cylinder engine running on all 4 (until recently)
Iran is a 6 cylinder engine running on 2....(past 42 years)
Lets hope Raisi can do a tune up and get iran back to running on all 6....in a short time Iran will be back to old GDP ratio of double Turkey....We are close..we just need a bit of more time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Biden’s Iran Nuclear Deal Ambitions Shrink as Tensions Flare


The Biden administration faces the sobering reality that returning to the Iran nuclear deal may no longer be feasible, as the Islamic Republic finds ways to cope with U.S. sanctions and races toward the capacity to build a bomb.




www.bloomberg.com





The Biden administration faces the sobering reality that returning to the Iran nuclear deal may no longer be feasible, as the Islamic Republic finds ways to cope with U.S. sanctions and races toward the capacity to build a bomb.

خیلی مهمه

دارن برای اولین بار مقاله نیاز به برجام چاپ میکنن که جو مردمشون اماده بشه​


----------



## Sina-1

Please do not compare Iran with Turkey. Iran is on the verge to control more than half of the worlds energy reserves which is placed in a hub connecting three major continents. Do you understand the sheer implications of that? That is why Iran cannot trust the west, Russia or China because nobody wants that!

Turkey is a player in the current world order. Iran is constructing its own game and refuses to obey by anybody’s rules.
What Iran has done until now will give most results decades from now and will continue to do so for centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Sina-1 said:


> Please do not compare Iran with Turkey. Iran is on the verge to control more than half of the worlds energy reserves which is placed in a hub connecting three major continents. Do you understand the sheer implications of that? That is why Iran cannot trust the west, Russia or China because nobody wants that!
> 
> Turkey is a player in the current world order. Iran is constructing its own game and refuses to obey by anybody’s rules.
> What Iran has done until now will give most results decades from now and will continue to do so for centuries.


No disagreement there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

There is a price to have your own order and Iran is happily paying the dearly price.

Like any other investment, patience is needed and to believe in your strategy.




Shawnee said:


> دوستان چن روز تا اومدن رییسی مونده
> 
> در این وخامت بورس چین و کندی بورس نیویورک سبدهای بورس ایران تون رو ببندید
> 
> رییسی نامزد بی ایرادی برای من و بعضی از شماها نیست
> 
> اما من اینده رو هم در کوتاه مدت و هم میان مدت مثبت میبینم​




Speaking of investment and Raisi as I mentioned the future is bright.

These are the changes since my comment three weeks ago:

Plus 5.2% in Iranian stock market.
Plus 0.7% in NY stock exchange
Negative in the Chinese market

Raisi effect!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Turkey has grown financially/economically with competitive industry in European markets, where is Iran?



This is the result of a political decision, not a consequence of economic management.

Either you choose - like post-Revolution Iran - to be one of the most independent countries in the world and to staunchly defend this hard earned independence, in which case the EU will not strike any significant economic partnership and investment deals with you, or you opt for the path taken by Turkey and so many others, at the expense of your actual degree of self-determination.



> Iran should be far ahead of Turkey economically just on the virtue of massive reserves of natural resources. Yet we are far behind.



In fact, oil / gas are not an opportunity for development but a hindrance. All things being equal, the country which lacks these resources and / or does not export them, will be ahead in terms of economic development compared to the one endowed with these same natural assets.









Understanding Dutch Disease


Dutch disease is an economic term for the negative consequences that can follow a spike in the value of a nation’s currency. It is primarily associated with the repercussions of a natural resource boom.




www.investopedia.com





Considering this, the impressive pace of industrialization experienced by the Iranian economy under the Islamic Republic, is yet another wondrous achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> A warm meeting with President Ebrahim Raisi after his assumption of office. Conveyed the personal greetings of PM @narendramodi . His commitment to strengthening our bilateral relationship was manifest. So too was the convergence in our regional interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

925boy said:


> look @ @Beast trying to get me banned just because i spoke the truth that Pakistan has a more serious terrorism issue than Iran does.
> View attachment 768504


More like your selective statement just to suit your narrative by attacking another country


----------



## serenity

Iran, Saudi Arabia, and Russia will hold the last drops of the highest energy per gram liquid gold which everything humans have done since 19th century depends on.

Look at the way US approaches this issue in the past and now. Everyone especially with ambition will need to address this issue. China wants to have good relations with all these players and secure access then trade for it. US wants to control and own it and will use terrorism, war and real threats to secure access. Soon India will require so much energy just like China does. This problem always brings war and suffering to some.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

@Beast @925boy
You both are making wrong points. India doesn't have naval base in Iran to begin with. China doesn't have any base in Pakistan either, since it will compromise Pakistan-USA relationships. Pakistani leadership won't sacrifice everything for sake of one country. 

As far as Iranian national interest is concerned, we don't give a shit about what others think or want. One day, economy, the other day nuclear program was on top priority of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Muhammed45 said:


> @Beast @925boy
> You both are making wrong points. India doesn't have naval base in Iran to begin with. China doesn't have any base in Pakistan either, since it will compromise Pakistan-USA relationships. Pakistani leadership won't sacrifice everything for sake of one country.
> 
> As far as Iranian national interest is concerned, we don't give a shit about what others think or want. One day, economy, the other day nuclear program was on top priority of the country.



Both are out of thread. 
Secondly, do not mistake Pakistan sovereignty with US or China relations same as like you are explaining for Iran. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Muhammed45

The Eagle said:


> Both are out of thread.
> Secondly, do not mistake Pakistan sovereignty with US or China relations same as like you are explaining for Iran.
> 
> Regards,


Yeah well, only an independent country can freely balance her international relations. I was pointing to that fact about Pakistan. 

Btw, good to see the chill thread remains chill thread. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram



Wrong translation to make tensions .....


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424831245234671618
Looks like the great super military of Israel has been tamed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424746199031193604
Muharram and Biden.
Little things matter in politics and deescalation.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424831245234671618
> Looks like the great super military of Israel has been tamed?



Not a chance, Israel will strike Iran because it knows Iran doesn’t want war and it’s revenge can be limited to certain theaters.

My bet is more string of Sabotages and cyber attacks plus a “kinetic” attack either in Syria, open seas, Iraq, etc.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Not a chance, Israel will strike Iran because it knows Iran doesn’t want war and it’s revenge can be limited to certain theaters.
> 
> My bet is more string of Sabotages and cyber attacks plus a “kinetic” attack either in Syria, open seas, Iraq, etc.


Referring more to attack on Iranian soil, such as an attack using Jordanian and southern Anbar airspace to fire from distance into an oil rig, or south pars etc...


----------



## Shawnee

When they are calm, I expect escalation.
When they bark, I feel reassured.

I don’t expect infrastructure attack from Israeli side but Iran may do infrastructure war at some point since Iran has less to lose in an infrastructure war.
————————
Half of franzman articles are good analysis. Other half weak.

He does come to this site too and uses it as a resource. He watches Pataramesh and field Marshal tweets too.









Iran’s pre-emption doctrine against Israel, UK, US - analysis


Heat up northern Israel, to show it can strike anywhere it wants if it is pressed about the tanker attack.




m.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> When they are calm, I expect escalation.
> When they bark, I feel reassured.
> 
> I don’t expect infrastructure attack from Israeli side but Iran may do infrastructure war at some point since Iran has less to lose in an infrastructure war.
> ————————
> Half of franzman articles are good analysis. Other half weak.
> 
> He does come to this site too and uses it as a resource. He watches Pataramesh and field Marshal tweets too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran’s pre-emption doctrine against Israel, UK, US - analysis
> 
> 
> Heat up northern Israel, to show it can strike anywhere it wants if it is pressed about the tanker attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com


I'm assuming his analysis has some similarity with them, and some of the thoughts here?


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> I'm assuming his analysis has some similarity with them, and some of the thoughts here?



He directly quotes them or makes comments in their tweeter.


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424746199031193604
> Muharram and Biden.
> Little things matter in politics and deescalation.



Jill Biden cooking nazri for Imam Hussein. Nargesi


----------



## Shawnee

*طالبان، برادر فرمانده جیش‌الظلم را در افغانستان به هلاکت رساند*
نیروهای طالبان، عمیر نارویی، برادر فرمانده گروهک تروریستی جیش‌الظلم را در افغانستان طی یک درگیری به هلاکت رساند.​


به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس به نقل از رصد بلوچستان، "عمیر نارویی" که به همراه چند تن از نیروهای خود برای مذاکره با طالبان، به منطقه ڈک رفته بود، با تیراندازی نیروهای طالبان کشته شده است.
چند ماه پیش، ۵ تن از نیروهای جیش الظلم توسط طالبان به اسارت گرفته می‌شوند و عمیر به همراه چند نفر از نیروهای خود برای مذاکره نزد طالبان می‌روند.
براساس این گزارش، عمیر نارویی به محض ورود به دفتر مقر طالبان، هدف تیراندازی قرار می‌گیرد؛ همچنین در این درگیری یکی دیگر از نیروهای جیش‌الظلم به نام "طاهر شاهو زهی" با نام مستعار (عبدالکریم جان) کشته شده است.
در درگیری نیروهای طالبان با نیروهای جیش‌الظلم که برای مذاکره رفته بودند، ۵ تن از نیروهای طالبان نیز کشته شدند.
همچنین علاوه بر کشته‌شدن عمیر نارویی و طاهر شاهوزهی، یکی دیگر از نیروهای جیش‌الظلم نیز زخمی شده است.
در این درگیری نیروهای "جیش‌الظلم" دو تن از نیروهای طالبان را نیز به اسارت گرفته و با خود برده‌اند.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Taliban should fully control Afghanistan.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammed45 said:


> Taliban should fully control Afghanistan.



نظر شخصی من
هنوز باید محتاط بود و با اکثریت دوست بود

Khalilzad played Americans for two decades and got a way with it. Chalabi did not get a way with it when he played Americans in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Shawnee said:


> Jill Biden cooking *Haleem* for Imam Hussein.


Pakistanis would get it 

For muharam we get the biggest cooking pot we can find, make this dish for hours and distribute it throughout the neighborhood and also give some to poor people

Turns a somber occasion into something positive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

So on 31 Mordad (August 31st) we should be seeing some product unveilings I'd imagine.

I think we would likely see those 3 Shahid Soleimani Class Catamarans by then, as we know from sat imagery, they are already in waters for testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Shawnee said:


> جلالت مآب مارشال دوستم خیلی برای رتبه مارشالی تلاش کردند
> 
> ماشاءالله با وجود نفرات بیشتر و زرهی بهتر و حمایت ترکیه و بمب افکن های استراتژیک بی ۵۲ جنگ را باختند
> پایتخت ازبک خود رو باختند
> 
> یونیفرم غنیمتی مارشالی جلالت مآب رو در تن سرباز طالب ببینید
> پیرمرد رو مسخره اش کردند
> مارشال مارشال میکردند سی سال
> 
> بی ۵۲ چه غلطی کرد حالا
> کو صد کشته طالب در بمباران بی ۵۲
> خبرسازی و پروپاگاندا برای احمق هاست
> یاد پنجاه کشته ایران در حمله اسراییل به ابوکمال
> افتادم که فقط احمقها باور کردند
> 
> کجاند اونها که مرتب می گفتند کسی بی نیروی هوایی برتر جنگی رو نبرده




امروز 2 مرکز دیگر در فراه و پلخمری سقوط کرد 

آلان 8 مرکز تحت کنترل طالبان است

کفتند طالبان نمی توند شهرهای را تسرف کند و دو سه ماه بعد به اسراف قوای خاص دولت و بخصوص مارشال به تقریبا کامل سقوط شمال بی چاره شد

و به ایبک از دیروز طالبان شمال از کابل قطع کرد AH76 پلخمری میان جاده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

The weakest Iran in Olympic games history still is higher than all 52 Islamic countries. 💪

Iran ranked 17th in 2008, 12th in 2012, 25th in 2016 and 27th in 2020 Thanks to good management of Rouhani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Afghan security forces fleeing on mass. Afghan people seem so discouraged. It's sad how the Americans just abandoned them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

Shawnee said:


> Movie 12 strong is the story of the bravery of 12 US soldiers and Marshal Dostum who defeat thousands of Taliban fighters.


trash propaganda get lost with your trash you irrelevant westerners please thanks btw larping americans dreaming about victories in afghanistan has nothing to do with iran you sore loser and clown


----------



## Aramagedon

سلام دوستان من ماهی ۳۰۰٪ سود میدم رو هر مبلغی که بهم داده بشه و بیشتر دوست دارم تو نیروهای مسلح یا سازمان هایی که تو کار تولیدی یا محرومیت زدایی هستن کار کنم


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> It's sad how the Americans just abandoned them.



Iran has been telling Kurds, Afghans, Arabs thus for decades. They just don’t listen.

“This time is different bro”

No, its not. The empire doesn’t care about brown people. It would be like Iran caring about the plight of Nordic people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has been telling Kurds, Afghans, Arabs thus for decades. They just don’t listen.
> 
> “This time is different bro”
> 
> No, its not. The empire doesn’t care about brown people. It would be like Iran caring about the plight of Nordic people.


Not that easy to get out of global financial system 
And there's only one country that controls it 

Think about a country with just human resource but no natural resources 

You'll need a big power behind you


Shawnee said:


> Movie 12 strong is the story of the bravery of US soldiers and Marshal Dostum who defeat thousands of Taliban fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What actually happened:


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ny...tan-general-abdul-rashid-dostum-rape.amp.html 

He raped a guy with a gun barrel, don't think we can call him heroic...


----------



## Shawnee

Sainthood 101 said:


> Not that easy to get out of global financial system
> And there's only one country that controls it
> 
> Think about a country with just human resource but no natural resources
> 
> You'll need a big power behind you
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ny...tan-general-abdul-rashid-dostum-rape.amp.html
> 
> He raped a guy with a gun barrel, don't think we can call him heroic...



You missed the last picture. What actually happen was Dostum lost his Uzbek capital to Taliban a few days ago and they put on his Marshal coat and mocked it.
See the last picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> Not that easy to get out of global financial system
> And there's only one country that controls it
> 
> Think about a country with just human resource but no natural resources
> 
> You'll need a big power behind you
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ny...tan-general-abdul-rashid-dostum-rape.amp.html
> 
> He raped a guy with a gun barrel, don't think we can call him heroic...



I think he was being sarcastic lol. Saying these "heroic men" have basically lost all ground.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Saw this in another forum..apparently Taliban is using night vision sniper rifles (iranian or Pakistani ..is not known)..War is damn ugly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414542816496308226


----------



## sha ah

In Hollywood and on Netflix America won all the wars its ever fought including the war in Afghanistan. 

In reality Ashraf Ghani is now wishing he would have sold Afghanistan's mineral resources to the Americans for dirt cheap. Maybe that would have convinced them to stay for the long haul ? 

It still remains to be seen if the Taliban will be able to take the big cities like Kabul, Herat, Mazare Sharif, but right now things are not looking good.

The way the Afghan army is crumbling reminds me of that famous quote by Mark Twain 
"It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog"





Stryker1982 said:


> I think he was being sarcastic lol. Saying these "heroic men" have basically lost all ground.






Amin Bactria said:


> trash propaganda get lost with your trash you irrelevant westerners please thanks btw larping americans dreaming about victories in afghanistan has nothing to do with iran you sore loser and clown


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> سلام دوستان من ماهی ۳۰۰٪ سود میدم رو هر مبلغی که بهم داده بشه و بیشتر دوست دارم تو نیروهای مسلح یا سازمان هایی که تو کار تولیدی یا محرومیت زدایی هستن کار کنم


داداش مشکوک میزنیاا 

به چی سود میدی؟ با چه روشی میتونی این سود بالا رو تامین و تضمین کنی؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

How did the Americans train these dummies ? First of all, if you don't have night vision equipment, then you don't play rambo at night. Second, you always seek cover when approaching an enemy position or you keep moving. In these situations they say movement is life.

Also why are these dummies approaching the target one at a time, getting killed one by one like lambs to the slaughter ? They have no coordination or tactics. Why not swarm the enemy from various directions all at once ? A ballistic shield would be extremely helpful in this situation. Maybe these guys should try a flanking maneuver ? support or cover fire ? smoke grenades ? I don't know... this is just sad to watch



aryobarzan said:


> Saw this in another forum..apparently Taliban is using night vision sniper rifles (iranian or Pakistani ..is not known)..War is damn ugly.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414542816496308226


----------



## Aramagedon

Muhammed45 said:


> داداش مشکوک میزنیاا
> 
> به چی سود میدی؟ با چه روشی میتونی این سود بالا رو تامین و تضمین کنی؟


برادر با رمزارز کار میکنم 

توکن هایی که تازه میان و ارزونن میخرم بعد قیمتشون از ٪۱۰۰ تا ۱۵۰۰٪ رشد میکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

sha ah said:


> How did the Americans train these dummies ? First of all, if you don't have night vision equipment, then you don't play rambo at night. Second, you always seek cover when approaching an enemy position or you keep moving. In these situations they say movement is life.
> 
> Also why are these dummies approaching the target one at a time, getting killed one by one like lambs to the slaughter ? They have no coordination or tactics. Why not swarm the enemy from various directions all at once ? A ballistic shield would be extremely helpful in this situation. Maybe these guys should try a flanking maneuver ? support or cover fire ? smoke grenades ? I don't know... this is just sad to watch


all american trained or backed forces are utterly useless and lack any kind of discipline in iraq the american trained forces basically dropped all weapons for daesh and ran in the same fashion away from the enemy or be utterly ripped apart if they stood the difference between iraq and afghanistan is that taliban isnt daesh and iran wont get involved like in iraq at all but rather wait this one out and work on the future government and atleast get the drug issue under control and make sure that irans eastern borders remain secure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

More Afghan forces surrender without a fight, giving up all their weapons. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425432573828816905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425433625076588545
Useless American intelligence. A toddler could make a similar prediction at this point.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425424408756334608
Clashes still ongoing in Kandahar, with Taleban gaining ground 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425394662039298057

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Afghan forces pushing back Taliban in some areas including Maymana, Faryab and Mazare Sharif. There are also pockets of resistance and counter operations ongoing in Farah province, Shibirghan and Kapisa province.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425375033115955201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425148038838997000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425444125625696259
Airstrikes on Taliban targets are also intensifying.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425441066732474373

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425448427115143168
The US is deploying the AC-130J Ghostrider to Afghanistan. This thing is equipped with autocanons, gattling guns & howitzers all aimed at the ground with satellite guidance. It can also carry gliding bombs, hellfire missiles, basically anything you can imagine. 42,000 lbs of payload.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425441682657529867
In an uncontested airspace, it's destructive power cannot be underestimated. Watch this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVslfOqh0go

At this point a common Taliban tactic seems to be to allow Afghan forces to leave if they simply put down their arms or in some cases stop fighting and withdraw from the area. In some cases Afghan troops retreat in huge convoys with dozens of trucks and weapons intact.

Some might see this as an intelligent way to quickly gain territory with minimal effort by the Taliban, but the issue is that out of thousands of these retreating Afghan troops, some of them will inevitably regroup and fight again another day.

The fact that the Taliban are not capturing these troops shows that they have a limited capacity. They're obviously trying to deal a psychological death blow to the Afghan army, causing mass panic and confusion thereby crippling their morale.

This paves the way for more quick victories. Yet at the same time this could backfire at some point if the Taliban over expand too quickly. Taking territory is one thing, but holding onto territory and successfully administering the territory is a different matter entirely.

Now that the Taliban are out in the open and no longer hiding in the shadows, it will be much easier for the Afghan and American airforces to target them with greater consistency.

At the same time, the Taliban will need to provide basic services to the areas which they have recently captured. To administer these areas the Taliban must establish various bases of operations and state institutions.

Essentially, to run Afghanistan, the Taliban will have to settle down and transition from a paramilitary, guerilla force into the role of government and security provider. By default this will create countless fixed targets that can then easily be destroyed. This is basically what happened in 2001 when the US easily toppled the Taliban from power.

A few years ago the momentum of ISIS in Iraq and Syria seemed unstoppable. Much like the Taliban is doing today in Afghanistan, ISIS quickly seized large swathes of territory and seemingly overcame all the odds, defeating larger and better equipped armies.

However in the end, coordinated resistance and the airstrikes took their toll and ISIS collapsed . The Taliban are only human and therefore can reach a breaking point. At the same time all of the equipment that the Taliban are seizing also presents a dilemma.

Using the Humvees and other equipment is tempting but realistically, without access to proper parts or maintenance, such equipment won't last for very long. The equipment also makes the Taliban less stealthy and easier targets for airstrikes.

If the current trend continues, with large cities mostly holding out and various strongholds constantly repelling attacks while other areas constantly switch hands, then it would seem as if the conflict is turning into a protracted civil war.

In the short term, gaining all of this new territory might be tempting but in the long run, if the Taliban end up being locked in a bloody stalemate and constantly targeted by airstrikes, they may end up in a position where they regret not taking negotiations for a peaceful settlement more seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

@Muhammed45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425186850180845570
کسی که از اول با پهپاد ها اشنا بوده میدونه ترکیه سالها باید وقت بگذاره تا به ترکیب بال پرنده ای برسه که از چند لایه پاتریوت رد بشه

جدیدا رایج شده برای بیرقدار دم تکون میدن
و اکانت هایی مثل عظیم و فرشاد محمدپور در حقیقت یک نفر و یک جریان فکری هستن و یک خط فکری رو دنبال میکنند

در مورد این دو اکانت حتی غلطهای گرامری و مدل گرامر انگلیسی یکسانی دارند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Afghan forces pushing back Taliban in some areas including Maymana, Faryab and Mazare Sharif. There are also pockets of resistance and counter operations ongoing in Farah province, Shibirghan and Kapisa province.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425375033115955201
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425148038838997000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425444125625696259
> Airstrikes on Taliban targets are also intensifying.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425441066732474373
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425448427115143168
> The US is deploying the AC-130J Ghostrider to Afghanistan. LOL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425441682657529867
> In an uncontested airspace, it's basically target practice for this thing
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVslfOqh0go
> 
> At this point a common Taliban tactic seems to be to allow Afghan forces to leave if they simply put down their arms or in some cases stop fighting and withdraw from the area. In some cases Afghan troops retreat in huge numbers with dozens of trucks.
> 
> Some might see this as an intelligent way to quickly gain territory with minimal effort by the Taliban, but the issue is that out of thousands of these retreating Afghan troops, some of them will inevitably regroup and fight again another day.
> 
> The fact that the Taliban are not capturing these troops shows that they have a limited capacity. They're obviously trying to deal a psychological death blow to the enemy, causing confusion and crippling their morale.
> 
> This paves the way for more quick victories. Yet at the same time this could backfire at some point if the Taliban over expand too quickly, the Afghan security forces regroup and some areas, especially large urban areas continue to hold out.
> 
> Keep in mind, now that the Taliban are out in the open and no longer in hiding, it will be much easier for the Afghan and American airforce to target them. Essentially the Taliban, by gaining all of this territory, are being forced to transition from a guerilla force into a more conventional military which cannot so easily hide in the shadows.
> 
> Like ISIS in Iraq, airstrikes will eventually take their toll. The Taliban are only human and will eventually reach a breaking point. At the same time all of the equipment that the Taliban are seizing also presents a dilemma.
> 
> Using the Humvees and other equipment is tempting but at the same time, without access to proper parts or maintenance, such equipment won't last for long. The equipment also makes the Taliban less stealthy and easier targets for airstrikes.
> 
> At this point, it seems as if the conflict is turning into a protracted civil war. In the short term, gaining all of this new territory might be tempting but in the long run, if the Taliban end up being locked in a bloody stalemate and constantly targeted by airstrikes, they may end up in a position where they regret not taking negotiations for a peaceful settlement more seriously.


For Afghanistan a long Civil War is what the US wants..keep them busy so they do not have time to do anything against US interests in that region...I hope Talibans and patriot afghans are smart enough to know this. Nato pupet Afghan government should have done a deal with Talebs..Lets face it Talebs are better than Civil War....when they take over the government they need to run a country from the board rooms not a cave..so they will settle down.


----------



## sha ah

Semiconductors are to this century what oil was to the previous century. Look up ASML they're on the Nasdaq. Look at their stock price in the last year alone.



Aramagedon said:


> @Muhammed45


----------



## Aramagedon

sha ah said:


> Semiconductors are to this century what oil was to the previous century. Look up ASML they're on the Nasdaq. Look at their stock price in the last year alone.


من تو زمینه فارکس اصلا ریسک نمیکنم

فقط توکن بازی میکنم

بعضی از توکنا هستن تو یه هفته یهو ۵۰۰ تا ۱۰۰۰٪ رشد میکنن


----------



## Shawnee

کشته و زخمی شدن ۵ اسرائیلی در انفجار بندر دبی+فیلم


افشای سندی محرمانه نشان می‎دهد در انفجار ماه گذشته بندر «جبل علی» در دبی ۳ صهیونیست کشته و ۲ نفر دیگر نیز به شدت زخمی شده‌اند.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425383981688758275

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xerxes22

Just because I haven't said it out loud in a long while.......... LONG LIVE THE ISLAMIC REPUBLIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

The Azerbaijanis are purchasing more weapons from Israel, I've seen many cargo planes fly from Israel to Azerbaijan. If people don't think they aren't an enemy they should think again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425500614994403330
The pan-Turks are a bigger enemy than the people in the Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

Aramagedon said:


>


a little before the assassination of our martyr general i was shown omid dana channel and i watch it also since and he is right about alot of things specially that iran has capabilities which arent declared which are hidden which are designed and created by a certain group of polymathic generals send here and there to study and study yes this exists actually because iran has field generals in all matters and science is no difference

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Looks to me like Baku is restocking since they lost quite a bit of equipment during the last conflict over Nagorno-Karabakh. 

So far they're preoccupied with initiating another Armenian genocide but the international community, especially the Europeans and Russia, have made it clear that they will not tolerate it.Turkey's economy is currently on the verge of bankruptcy and the Baku republic is too tiny to threaten Iran.

I highly doubt if they would test Iran's capabilities. Iran can easily shoot down all of their drones and overwhelm them with saturated missile strikes.

Attacking helpless ethnic groups or tiny, lightly armed militias is one thing. Fighting against entire nations like Iran or Egypt is an entirely different matter. I don't think that they're dumb enough to try.



Stryker1982 said:


> The Azerbaijanis are purchasing more weapons from Israel, I've seen many cargo planes fly from Israel to Azerbaijan. If people don't think they aren't an enemy they should think again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425500614994403330
> The pan-Turks are a bigger enemy than the people in the Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

Aramagedon said:


>


when i told you that the recent test of the iranian hypersonic warheads which was filmed very well also was a use of weaponized plasma technology than you might not believe it but still neither the missile body being out of carbon instead of metals could be easily detected and specially in the last phase when the warhead gets seperated and moves in hypersonic the plasma building up will get spread around the missile like a shower creating a kind of radar and heat large decoy area

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

this is what iran does showcase today and it already is pretty much unstoppable and would hit an aircraft carrier group for example if detonated on top of them which is one of the most protected western targets out there so i used that example

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Amin Bactria

this russian and british insolence is very problematic for iran and there needs to be serious answers to this kind of things iran really cant do much aslong as amir abdollahian takes offiacially over and at that point these two need to be thrown out and iran needs to turn the russian embassy and the british embassy into museums and give them new embassies build by iranians

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425387040447901698


sha ah said:


>


taliban are other peoples problem really at the moment because if they dare to mess with iran than we sweep over them fast and put our people there in power


sha ah said:


> Looks to me like Baku is restocking since they lost quite a bit of equipment during the last conflict over Nagorno-Karabakh.
> 
> So far they're preoccupied with initiating another Armenian genocide but the international community, especially the Europeans and Russia, have made it clear that they will not tolerate it.Turkey's economy is currently on the verge of bankruptcy and the Baku republic is too tiny to threaten Iran.
> 
> I highly doubt if they would test Iran's capabilities. Iran can easily shoot down all of their drones and overwhelm them with saturated missile strikes.
> 
> Attacking helpless ethnic groups or tiny, lightly armed militias is one thing. Fighting against entire nations like Iran or Egypt is an entirely different matter. I don't think that they're dumb enough to try.


obviously the azerbaijan imposter republic is going to be a troublemaker because that is what this project state is about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

all of these things going on the messages given and the other zionist insolence can only have one answer iran must hit the zionists harder than before
the zionists have 80% of their trade via sea we make it 10%


----------



## Amin Bactria

listen iran has to get compensation from the british from the americans and from the russians this is a demand for the famine for the mass murder theft and all the wickedness because if we dont get compensation than we will have still have to take from them what they owe us so iranians must demand compensation if you are iranians demand this for the past to be settled peacefully
we need all our scrolls back tens of thousands of ancient scrolls were stolen from us we need them back immediatly we need all our artifacts to every single stone stolen from iran back immediatly and this is really a demand all iranians have to get through globally and the next governments foreign minister will follow up on it but this is what we need to demand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amin Bactria



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

The retarded Russian Foreign minister and the British bastard posted a photo of world war era picture which sparked anger and hatred among 80 million of the Iranian people. Interestingly, i hear one voice from all Iranians regardless of their differences. 

Why i called the Russian Foreign minister, a Fucking stupid retard is because he apparently doesn't know that AngloSaxons did the Natasha trade after Soviets collapse. They sold Russian girls in the European and American markets for sex labor and they still can be found in Europe and America. There was a day that European streets were filled with Russian pussies and every passerby spilled their sperms in their faces. God damn retard. 

British guy did what he was supposed to do but as it seems Russians won't know their enemy before getting fucked in their different holes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## sha ah

Afghan government officials from Farah flee to Iran









An Afghan security source: The Afghan parliamentarian from Farah province, the army commander in the province and the head of the provincial council fled to Iran Farah - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.


An Afghan security source: The Afghan parliamentarian from Farah province, the army commander in the province and the head of the provincial council fled to Iran. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





Iran is watching Afghanistan and considering its options. Fatemiyoun could easily be deployed by Iran. They would most likely sweep the western provinces with ease.

Perhaps Iran could deploy them in exchange for influence in Afghanistan ? As the Afghan government becomes more desperate they will inevitably be willing to offer more concessions.









What Is the Fatemiyoun & Why Does It Make the Taliban Nervous?


Amid the withdrawal of U.S. troops, Taliban leaders claim Iran is mobilizing its proxy militia the Fatemiyoun for civil war within Afghanistan.



www.pbs.org





The following excerpt is from the article above


Estimates put the number of Fatemiyoun troops Iran deployed to Syria, to fight ISIS on behalf of President Bashar al-Assad, as high as 20,000 or even 50,000. In _Leaving Afghanistan, _sources told FRONTLINE that Iran is now sending Fatemiyoun back to Afghanistan, with thousands already in the country.

The Afghan government has not explicitly outlawed the Fatemiyoun and has made few public comments about the militia’s presence. Instead, Rahmatullah Nabil, the head of Afghanistan’s intelligence agency from 2010 to 2012 and 2013 to 2015, told Radio Free Europe in February 2020 the Fatemiyoun didn’t pose an “immediate threat to Afghan national security,” saying several thousand had returned.



The Afghan government are already begging the Taliban to stop in exchange for a power sharing agreement.






At the end of the day though there are tens of thousands of Afghan security forces members who are trained and armed. Not to mention Afghans have an airforce and help from the US in the form of air support, funding, intelligence, etc

Like I said, 90% of the time when the Taliban take over an area, you see convoys of Afghan security forces retreating. This could be as a result of poor morale, bad leadership, corruption, lack of ammo/food, disorganization, etc However all of these members of the Afghan security forces will live to fight another day.

Only time will tell but I'm not so sure that the Taliban will be able to take big cities like Kabul very easily. The airstrikes should also take a toll on them since the Taliban are no longer in hiding. Well only time will tell. We will see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

This piece of trash was killed 2 weeks after threatening Iran and Shia Afghan civilians in this interview. An unknown assassin took him out despite the fact that he was in a remote mountainous base surrounded by dozens of bodyguards.






This is what he said in the interview:


“Inside Afghanistan, all the Hazaras are Fatemiyoun. I will kill Fatemiyoun and all others who are key players in the civil war in Afghanistan. I will kill thousands of Hazaras,” said the late Mullah Abdul Manan Niazi, one of the Taliban’s original leaders who was killed by an unknown assassin just over two weeks after FRONTLINE interviewed him for _Leaving Afghanistan._

“Let it be a lesson in their history and to future generations,” Niazi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> This piece of trash was killed 2 weeks after threatening Iran and Shia Afghan civilians in this interview. An unknown assassin took him out despite the fact that he was in a remote mountainous base surrounded by dozens of bodyguards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he said in the interview:
> 
> 
> “Inside Afghanistan, all the Hazaras are Fatemiyoun. I will kill Fatemiyoun and all others who are key players in the civil war in Afghanistan. I will kill thousands of Hazaras,” said the late Mullah Abdul Manan Niazi, one of the Taliban’s original leaders who was killed by an unknown assassin just over two weeks after FRONTLINE interviewed him for _Leaving Afghanistan._
> 
> “Let it be a lesson in their history and to future generations,” Niazi said.


I saw the PBS program two weeks ago and I also enjoyed the fact that he was taken out after his interview....my thought was either he was taken out by Iran directly or by Talibs themselves since they do not want lose cannons on the deck to spoil their relationship with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

My Iranian friends

Be careful of COVID

I myself experienced it, but since I am too young (29) it didn't have much efficiency on me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Taliban in the birthplace of Rumi, Balkh


----------



## aryobarzan

Aramagedon said:


> My Iranian friends
> 
> Be careful of COVID
> 
> I myself experienced it, but since I am too young (29) it didn't have much efficiency on me.


I am happy that you are ok my friend..now I have a question from you..

Why is it that Iranians do not pay attention to actions that minimize transmission...They are highly educated people, the Ad campaign seems good ..young care about their older generation ..so why is it that in many cases they gather and I see no masks ..no distance..I am puzzled....


----------



## sha ah

Taliban have captured an area 30 km away from Kabul. The Afghan security forces gave up the area without putting up a fight. Airstrikes were reported there shortly thereafter. Fighting has also reached the center of Herat and the outskirts of the center of Kandahar city.

It seems as if the Afghan governments strategy is to hold onto the large cities and specific strategic areas while airstrikes continue and they begin to reorganize their forces. At this point though things are not looking good for them. We might see Kabul fall in a few weeks. Soon it might be the last city left standing if they're not careful.

I can't believe the US just abandoned them like this. The least they could have done is leave their airforce in Bagram airbase. The US is still deploying their airforce from bases in the Persian Gulf and aircraft carriers but will it be enough ? The Afghan government have even asked India to use their airforce but obviously India can't do anything.

As the situation deteriorates further, it might provide an opportunity for Iran to intervene. Maybe setup a buffer zone or safe haven in the western provinces with Fatimiyoun fighters ? This is probably being debated among Iranian leaders right now. I'm sure that they're watching the developments in Afghanistan with keen interest.

Realistically Iran already has several thousand Fatimiyoun fighters in Afghanistan. There are thousands more Fatimiyoun in Syria and still thousands more in Iran near the Afghan border. If Iran were to support them with drone and initially some missile strikes on Taliban positions, I'm sure that they could sweep the western portion of Afghanistan relatively easily.









Taliban captured without fight Mohammed Agha district of Logar province Logar - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Taliban captured without fight Mohammed Agha district of Logar province. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













Fighting has reached the center of the Herat city Herat, Herat - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Fighting has reached the center of the Herat city. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













Taliban broke trough Dand square and Mirwais hospital and heading towards Kandahar center Kandahar,Kandahar - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Taliban broke trough Dand square and Mirwais hospital and heading towards Kandahar center . Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com


----------



## Aramagedon

aryobarzan said:


> I am happy that you are ok my friend..now I have a question from you..
> 
> Why is it that Iranians do not pay attention to actions that minimize transmission...They are highly educated people, the Ad campaign seems good ..young care about their older generation ..so why is it that in many cases they gather and I see no masks ..no distance..I am puzzled....


I cared maximum of possible

I think I took when I was shopping in hypermarket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Looks like Herat is a done deal. Kandahar is also crumbling. Dostum militia are fighting Taliban in Balkh, near Mazari Sharif.









Clashes between Taliban and Dostum militia in Chemtal district of Balkh Chemtal, Balkh - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Clashes between Taliban and Dostum militia in Chemtal district of Balkh. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





This just keep getting worse and worse for the Afghan government. Can we even call them that anymore ? Maybe call them the Kabul government or republic ? LOL









Herat Police Headquarters in Herat Province was also captured by Taliban Herat, Herat - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Herat Police Headquarters in Herat Province was also captured by Taliban. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













Herat PD2 fell to Taliban Herat, Herat - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Herat PD2 fell to Taliban. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













Police headquarters of Herat province fell to Taliban, the city is on the verge of collapse. Taliban advancing toward governor's office and other facilities remaining out of their control Herat, Herat - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Af


Police headquarters of Herat province fell to Taliban, the city is on the verge of collapse. Taliban advancing toward governor's office and other facilities remaining out of their control. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





Afghan convoy in Kandahar. Fierce fighting raging between both sides. Taliban have taken governors office and military HQ.









Taliban captured Kandahar governor residence Kandahar, Kandahar - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Taliban captured Kandahar governor residence. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













Military HQ in Kandahar was captured by Taliban Kandahar, Kandahar - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Military HQ in Kandahar was captured by Taliban. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













Taliban video of ANSDF convoy in Kandahar city Kandahar, Kandahar - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Taliban video of ANSDF convoy in Kandahar city. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













A fierce battle is raging between Afghan forces and the Taliban in the heart of Kandahar city Kandahar, Kandahar - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


A fierce battle is raging between Afghan forces and the Taliban in the heart of Kandahar city. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





Another airport falls to Taliban near Iranian border. More Afghan security forces surrender in Ghazni.









In Qala-e-Jawz area of Ghazni city Afghanistani army soldiers surrendered to taliban along with weapons and ammunition. Ghazni - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


In Qala-e-Jawz area of Ghazni city Afghanistani army soldiers surrendered to taliban along with weapons and ammunition.. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com













Taliban captured Shindand airport, seized up to 3 vehicles, 2 damaged jets and 2 helicopters Herat - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Taliban captured Shindand airport, seized up to 3 vehicles, 2 damaged jets and 2 helicopters. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





Taliban have rejected a power sharing deal with Kabul in Qatar. LOL









Taliban spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid said he was unaware of any power sharing deal offer, but ruled out sharing power with Kabul, "We won't accept any offer like this because we don't want to be partner with the Kabul administration. We neither s


Taliban spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid said he was unaware of any power sharing deal offer, but ruled out sharing power with Kabul, "We won't accept any offer like this because we don't want to be partner with the Kabul administration. We neither stay nor work for a single day with it"...




afghanistan.liveuamap.com





Kabul gov tries desperately to purchase Russian helicopters. Too little too late. Sad actually.









Afghanistan ready to buy combat helicopters from Russia, waiting for response from Russian government - Foreign Minister Kabul - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Afghanistan ready to buy combat helicopters from Russia, waiting for response from Russian government - Foreign Minister. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Taliban is much better than those lappies in Kabul. Taliban simulatnously flights against usa and ISIS. Go figure the coincidence 

Taliban is also fighting against insurgency inside the country. 

Point is, Iran has armed Hezbollah of Afghan Shias and any faction of Taliban trying to harm them will immediately receive the iron punch. 

We need to Remember that some terrorists are acting independently and in the name of alliance with taliban
This is a Revolution and Taliban has to Take Care of those independent Groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Withdrawing troops from Afghanistan was one thing, but the US should have left their airforce in the country, especially Bagram airbase. Biden doesn't want to look soft so since taking office the only thing he's done is follow all of Trumps policies, including on the Iran nuclear deal. Now it's biting him in the arse

Realistically the Taliban never could have advanced like this if the Kabul government just had some decent air power. It's also their own fault. They're trying desperately to purchase Russian helicopters now ? Russians probably want the money but they're probably also afraid that the Taliban will get their hands on them.

LOL If the Russians take the money, by the time the helicopters are ready there might not even be any Afghan government left to receive them. Free money ? LOL

Honestly when they found out that the US was leaving, the Kabul government should have scrambled to purchase armed drones. If they had a fleet of 50 or so armed drones, and 50 more Russian helicopters, I doubt that the Taliban could have been this successful.

Also while the US / coalition were there will all their troops and equipment, the Afghan army should have actively pursued any Taliban pockets or militants wherever they were. Instead they just sat in their bases and did nothing while the Taliban continued to train, prepare and even hold territory.

A few years ago I told an Afghani friend of mine that Afghanistan is not real country. He became so angry back then but now I think that he understands.

Anyways Iran isn't going to do anything until after the dust has settled. But realistically, with a little support from Iran the Fatimiyoun can easily take over the western portion of the country.

Iran's course of action will greatly depend on how the Taliban will behave if they do infact take over the country. If they begin persecuting and purging Shia minorities then Iran will have no choice but to respond.

It's sad but in the future we might see Afghanistan partitioned with various countries having areas of influence. Iran, Pakistan, China, even Tajikistan and Russia.



Muhammed45 said:


> Taliban is much better than those lappies in Kabul. Taliban simulatnously flights against usa and ISIS. Go figure the coincidence
> 
> Taliban is also fighting against insurgency inside the country.
> 
> Point is, Iran has armed Hezbollah of Afghan Shias and any faction of Taliban trying to harm them will immediately receive the iron punch.
> 
> We need to Remember that some terrorists are acting independently and in the name of alliance with taliban
> This is a Revolution and Taliban has to Take Care of those independent Groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Source claiming that Iran has sent missiles to Raqqa, Syria. Perhaps air defense equipment ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425349057686421504
Iran set to join Shanghai Cooperation Organization. This will cement Iran's pivot to the east.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425771088500379652
So it seems as if the Baku republic is angry that Iran is transferring goods and equipment to Armenia through Armenia's internationally recognized borders. Iran should use their complaint "note" as toilet paper imo.









The Azerbaijani Foreign Ministry handed a note to the Iranian Ambassador to Baku in connection with the illegal travel of Iranian trucks to Karabakh. Bakı, - Caucasus Live map and news today - Azerbaijan Armenia Georgia incidents - caucasus.liveuamap


The Azerbaijani Foreign Ministry handed a note to the Iranian Ambassador to Baku in connection with the illegal travel of Iranian trucks to Karabakh.. Explore Caucasus local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and...




iran.liveuamap.com





Claiming Nagorno-Karabakh is one thing since it's disputed but Armenia proper ? it's borders are internationally recognized. Not only that but Armenia has a military alliance with Russia. 

Baku obviously wants to connect with the Bakhchivan enclave so that it's little city state can grow by a few km but that's just a fantasy. This is almost as silly as Turkey claiming the resources of southern Cyprus when they only control northern Cyprus, which by itself isn't even recognized by any country in the world.


----------



## Shawnee

به خیلی ها برخورد اما باعث افتخار ایران بود

افرادی کمتر و نحیف تر
یک صندلی هم کلا خالی

همگی منتظر واکنش رییسی برای مذاکره 
همگی ناامید از شکوه سابق ​


----------



## sha ah

Iran summons Russian and British envoys over Tehran Conference tweet


Iran summoned the Russian and British ambassadors on Thursday after a photograph was posted on the Russian embassy's Twitter account recalling the 1943 Tehran Conference, when Iran was occupied by the Allied powers, Iranian state media reported.




www.reuters.com





That picture offended countless Iranian people. Iran should consider labeling them both persona non grata and giving them 24-48 hours to leave the country.

At the least Iran should contact Moscow and ask for a different diplomat who respects Iranian culture and history. This guy is an imbecile. What did he think would happen ?

Honestly they can recreate scenes commemorating their former glory days but everyone knows that those days are long gone. What happened when the British seized 1 Iranian tanker ? They were put in their place nicely, however they still don't want to let go of their colonial outlook on the world.

It's the same thing with Canada and the Huawei executive they arrested to extradite to the US. Meng Wanzho. They seized one Chinese citizen. China now has 3 Canadians in custody and 1 was just given the death sentence yesterday. 

The colonial days are long gone. The sooner these former colonialists realize this the better.



Shawnee said:


> به خیلی ها برخورد اما باعث افتخار ایران بود
> 
> افرادی کمتر و نحیف تر
> یک صندلی هم کلا خالی
> 
> همگی منتظر واکنش رییسی برای مذاکره
> همگی ناامید از شکوه سابق​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Iran summons Russian and British envoys over Tehran Conference tweet
> 
> 
> Iran summoned the Russian and British ambassadors on Thursday after a photograph was posted on the Russian embassy's Twitter account recalling the 1943 Tehran Conference, when Iran was occupied by the Allied powers, Iranian state media reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture offended countless Iranian. Iran should consider labeling him persona non grata and giving him 24-48 hours to leave the country.
> 
> At the least Iran should contact Moscow and ask for a different diplomat who respects Iranian culture and history. This guy is an imbecile. What did he think would happen ?


As an ambassador to Iran the Russian one is finished..he will not be able to fully have access to Iran officials after this..most likely will be recalled by Moscow .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Mysterious blasts and fires in Israel continues:









خبرگزاری فارس - آتش‌سوزی گسترده در یک پایگاه نظامی رژیم صهیونیستی در نزدیکی مرز لبنان + فیلم


آتش‌سوزی گسترده در یک پایگاه نظامی در شهر صهیونیست‌نشین «کریات شمونا» در نزدیکی مرز لبنان موجب هراس ساکنان شده و دود غلیظی شهر را فرا گرفته است.



www.farsnews.ir


----------



## sha ah

Tamam Shod. It's game over. Herat, Afghanistans third largest city has officially fallen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425847266385010692

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425877632118366216
Taliban now has their fighter jets and might begin using them soon, not that they need them


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425869343217356800
Qalai Naw also fell after Herat and Kandahar is right on the verge now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425876361554579459

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425870265083432960
I honestly thought that the Kabul government might be able to last a few weeks and that by that time the airstrikes might have an effect but at this point it doesn't appear like it's going to last more than another week or two.

What confuses me is that there are over 100,000 Afghan security forces. What are they going to do ? Flee ? Surrender ? Die ? Be enslaved ? They have an airforce. They have better weapons and equipment like kevlar vests and helmets.

The level of corruption and incompetence is really much worst than anyone could have imagined.

The US messed up by withdrawing their airforce and withdrawing so abruptly in general.

The Kabul government messed up by being incompetent and corrupt.

When the US troops were there in full force, the Afghans should have fought the Taliban as hard as they possibly could, degrading their capabilities, not allowing them to control any territory whatsoever.

When the US announced their withdrawal, the Kabul gov should have purchased helicopters, armed drones, anything and everything possible. They should have built a regional alliance with bordering nations. They did nothing and now they're f##ked.


----------



## PeeD

Raisis VP pick does not look good.

This guy was responsible for the Barekat vaccine which is still not produced in sufficient amounts.

A typical Iranian bureaucrat who failed in such an important project has now become VP. Bad sign for the new government.
No sign of a new revolutionary approach.






And now after he failed to set up emergency large volume production facilities...

Import of 40 mio doses to make up the mess.

https://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2021/...d-Drug-Administration-Pfizer-Moderna-vaccines

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

Iran is not the only country suffering because of Covid. In the USA, 500 a day are dying, in Russia 700, in Indonesia 2000+. The Delta (Indian) variant is extremely contagious and deadly.

Israel is tightening restrictions as cases surge. This despite the fact that their population is almost fully vaccinated.

From what I've read online Iran has so far administered 16 million doses and this month they're set to give out approximately 8 million doses.

I have a family friend, he is fully vaccinated with Pfizer. He still got Covid-19 a few days ago and had to stop working. It's effecting the entire world. I know that many Iranians are frustrated but you have to look at the bigger picture.

Taiwan, a US ally has only vaccinated 2% of their population. Japan 36%, Russia 20%. Many US allies, including Brazil, Philippines, are relying on China for vaccines.



PeeD said:


> Raisis VP pick does not look good.
> 
> This guy was responsible for the Barekat vaccine which is still not produced in sufficient amounts.
> 
> A typical Iranian bureaucrat who failed in such an important project has now become VP. Bad sign for the new government.
> No sign of a new revolutionary approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now after he failed to set up emergency large volume production facilities...
> 
> Import of 40 mio doses to make up the mess.
> 
> https://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2021/...d-Drug-Administration-Pfizer-Moderna-vaccines


----------



## PeeD

sha ah said:


> Iran is not the only country suffering because of Covid. In the USA, 500 a day are dying, in Russia 700, in Indonesia 2000+. The Delta (Indian) variant is extremely contagious and deadly.
> 
> Israel is tightening restrictions as cases surge. This despite the fact that their population is almost fully vaccinated.
> 
> From what I've read online Iran has so far administered 16 million doses and this month they're set to give out approximately 8 million doses.
> 
> I have a family friend, he is fully vaccinated with Pfizer. He still got Covid-19 a few days ago and had to stop working. It's effecting the entire world. I know that many Iranians are frustrated but you have to look at the bigger picture.
> 
> Taiwan, a US ally has only vaccinated 2% of their population. Japan 36%, Russia 20%. Many US allies, including Brazil, Philippines, are relying on China for vaccines.



I'm not ranting due to the covid numbers in Iran.
This was a national scale project for Iran, he had to set up in parallel greater production capacity. If he had managed that, he would have been a good pick for VP.
He did not perform outstanding, just normal.
Such a project is complex, but it was clear that current production infrastructure would not be sufficient, and he failed to expand it in time. Thats what makes a good manager.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

Shawnee said:


> به خیلی ها برخورد اما باعث افتخار ایران بود
> 
> افرادی کمتر و نحیف تر
> یک صندلی هم کلا خالی
> 
> همگی منتظر واکنش رییسی برای مذاکره
> همگی ناامید از شکوه سابق​


IMO, this whole thing is a 'cancel culture' effort by Iranian reformists. Zarif led the charge with a few tweets. He's suddenly a patriot asking for 'severe' action like any weak aggrieved psuedo-liberal. Right. I wish he had made half this effort when it came to Soleimani and Faakhrizadeh. I know the history behind the original photo but I'm not terribly offended by the new one. Maybe I'm missing something. For now, I don't buy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

PeeD said:


> I'm not ranting due to the covid numbers in Iran.
> This was a national scale project for Iran, he had to set up in parallel greater production capacity. If he had managed that, he would have been a good pick for VP.
> He did not perform outstanding, just normal.
> Such a project is complex, but it was clear that current production infrastructure would not be sufficient, and he failed to expand it in time. Thats what makes a good manager.


Is it possible that they did not see the delta variant coming so fast..I heared the second production line is now fully installed and going under test..
Here is some scary things I have picked up listening to so called experts..

People with "delta" variant have 1000 times more virus in their body than the original virus and therefore shed more and hence more contagious

The say normal viruses as they mutate become less harmful like SARS virus...this Covid 19 is acting opposite..it's mutations are stronger than the original..some say that is the indication that it is man made and not natural

I have personally had Pfizer and Moderna For my two shots but I am not dropping the mask and not going indoors ..lol


----------



## PeeD

aryobarzan said:


> Is it possible that they did not see the delta variant coming so fast..I heared the second production line is now fully installed and going under test..
> Here is some scary things I have picked up listening to so called experts..
> 
> People with "delta" variant have 1000 times more virus in their body than the original virus and therefore shed more and hence more contagious
> 
> The say normal viruses as they mutate become less harmful like SARS virus...this Covid 19 is acting opposite..it's mutations are stronger than the original..some say that is the indication that it is man made and not natural
> 
> I have personally had Pfizer and Moderna For my two shots but I am not dropping the mask and not going indoors ..lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425897728211628042

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arashkamangir

PeeD said:


> I'm not ranting due to the covid numbers in Iran.
> This was a national scale project for Iran, he had to set up in parallel greater production capacity. If he had managed that, he would have been a good pick for VP.
> He did not perform outstanding, just normal.
> Such a project is complex, but it was clear that current production infrastructure would not be sufficient, and he failed to expand it in time. Thats what makes a good manager.



100%.

We have incompetence at every level. It is time to hand over the tasks to qualified and proven managers and leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

This was the first time of doing this vaccine in such a large volume. Honestly I expected missed promises.

I have objected wasting time on Remdesivir and Favipiravir from day 1. Unfortunately it was a waste of effort.

Yet guys:
They will be in better shape soon in a few months. Also COVID variants are coming. There will be beyond Delta.

Covid is not going anywhere.
We will need more and improved vaccines.


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Several weeks ago I read that 5 million doses of Barekat are being produced every month with the 2nd production line going into operation.

Honestly they're trying their best and realistically a politician cannot micro manage a sophisticated scientific project. That's just a given.

The Delta (Indian) variant is something else. Even in Israel where the entire population is fully vaccinated, they're bringing back restrictions.

In the USA which is a leading country when it comes to vaccinations, 600 people died yesterday. In Russia 800. 

Right now in China entire cities are being shut down and peoples doors are being nailed shut to make sure they don't leave their homes.

In the next month 8 million more doses will be given out in Iran, bringing the total to 24 million doses. In September that number will increase even more.

In a few months Iran will have most of its population vaccinated and will be selling vaccines to foreign nations.

In any case what's more important than vaccines right now is encouraging people to wear masks and keep their distance. With these new variants there's no guarantees anymore.

Muharram will be a huge challenge for Iran. The government has to make sure people wear masks and follow protocol. That's the difference between being overwhelmed versus a humanitarian catastrophe like what we saw in India where bodies were being burned on sidewalks.



Shawnee said:


> This was the first time of doing this vaccine in such a large volume. Honestly I expected missed promises.
> 
> I have objected wasting time on Remdesivir and Favipiravir from day 1. Unfortunately it was a waste of effort.
> 
> Yet guys:
> They will be in better shape soon in a few months. Also COVID variants are coming. There will be beyond Delta.
> 
> Covid is not going anywhere.
> We will need more and improved vaccines.





PeeD said:


> I'm not ranting due to the covid numbers in Iran.
> This was a national scale project for Iran, he had to set up in parallel greater production capacity. If he had managed that, he would have been a good pick for VP.
> He did not perform outstanding, just normal.
> Such a project is complex, but it was clear that current production infrastructure would not be sufficient, and he failed to expand it in time. Thats what makes a good manager.


----------



## Stryker1982

PeeD said:


> Raisis VP pick does not look good.
> 
> This guy was responsible for the Barekat vaccine which is still not produced in sufficient amounts.
> 
> A typical Iranian bureaucrat who failed in such an important project has now become VP. Bad sign for the new government.
> No sign of a new revolutionary approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now after he failed to set up emergency large volume production facilities...
> 
> Import of 40 mio doses to make up the mess.
> 
> https://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2021/...d-Drug-Administration-Pfizer-Moderna-vaccines



I am quite disappointed about this pick as well when I saw it. Makes me lose a bit of faith.
He is also quite zesht in my opinion haha.

Such national projects are quite well beyond the capacity the country is used too. Major risks if it does not go well, and it clearly did not go well. Proper management would take the lesser risk approach of importing alot of doses while having Barakat project run parallel, allowing it sufficient time to mature.

Once their is confidence in domestic production that can meet demand in a timely manner, their will be little need for imports, 

Now we have to accept more failures for the next few years. Someone who failed is now promoted to the highest levels of operations.


sha ah said:


> Several weeks ago I read that 5 million doses of Barekat are being produced every month with the 2nd production line going into operation.


If such was true, we'd be in a better situation. They are not producing at such numbers. If they did, we'd be in a manageable situation as their will be less patients in hospitals.


----------



## arashkamangir

Shawnee said:


> This was the first time of doing this vaccine in such a large volume. Honestly I expected missed promises.
> 
> I have objected wasting time on Remdesivir and Favipiravir from day 1. Unfortunately it was a waste of effort.
> 
> Yet guys:
> They will be in better shape soon in a few months. Also COVID variants are coming. There will be beyond Delta.
> 
> Covid is not going anywhere.
> We will need more and improved vaccines.




Yes but only ways to reduce chances of variants is high vaccination in population and maintaining social distancing, mask and sanitization regiment.


Whoever that blocked 20 million of vax doses from import must be held accountable. We are in a national emergency.


----------



## Stryker1982

arashkamangir said:


> 100%.
> 
> We have incompetence at every level. It is time to hand over the tasks to qualified and proven managers and leaders.


It boils my blood sometimes,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

One of reasons to choose him is because of Rouhani's mess in south (water problem).

Raisi wants all of Iranians feel that they have a person in government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> I am quite disappointed about this pick as well when I saw it. Makes me lose a bit of faith.
> He is also quite zesht in my opinion haha.
> 
> Such national projects are quite well beyond the capacity the country is used too. Major risks if it does not go well, and it clearly did not go well. Proper management would take the lesser risk approach of importing alot of doses while having Barakat project run parallel, allowing it sufficient time to mature.
> 
> Once their is confidence in domestic production that can meet demand in a timely manner, their will be little need for imports,
> 
> Now we have to accept more failures for the next few years. Someone who failed is now promoted to the highest levels of operations.
> 
> If such was true, we'd be in a better situation. They are not producing at such numbers. If they did, we'd be in a manageable situation as their will be less patients in hospitals.



Big risks bring big rewards. I believe the process of independence is costly but worthwhile. Yes, I wish too everything were peachy but failures are expected and will be absorbed. Nation rebuilding is no small task.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

I'm neither shocked about the 500+ deaths, nor the current wave or the delta variant.
Also not about not importing foreign vaccines.

The Barekat team knew the the vaccine would work more or less in spring.
The necessary facilities for production were also known.
Why no crash program for several factories was started early on?
Barekat is matured now, but it lacks production capacity and current numbers are way off what was promised.
Thats a management failure and the manager was picked as VP of a revolutionary new government.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

What do you mean "if such were true" ? Iran just started producing 5 million doses a month and packaging, along with distribution take time. So far 16 million doses have been given out in Iran. 

This month 8 million more doses will be administered. In September that number will increase. There are something like 57 million people in Iran who are eligible to receive the vaccine.

This new Indian variant has screwed up the entire world. Iran has ordered 60 million doses from Russia and millions from China but they haven't lived up to their obligations. It's partly because of the new Delta (Indian) variant. Many producer countries are now panicking and hording vaccines rather than selling.

The western nations are hoarding vaccines and they're not even able to supply their close allies with enough vaccines. Do you really believe that they would supply Iran in this situation ? Come on.

You're acting as if vaccine are a silver bullet but they're not. I feel like you're ignoring the facts. Many countries with high vaccination rates still have high death rates currently. 600 dead in the USA, 700 in Russia, 1400 in Indonesia. It's bad everywhere. 

The only way with these new variants is with masks and social distancing along with some restrictions. 




Stryker1982 said:


> I am quite disappointed about this pick as well when I saw it. Makes me lose a bit of faith.
> He is also quite zesht in my opinion haha.
> 
> Such national projects are quite well beyond the capacity the country is used too. Major risks if it does not go well, and it clearly did not go well. Proper management would take the lesser risk approach of importing alot of doses while having Barakat project run parallel, allowing it sufficient time to mature.
> 
> Once their is confidence in domestic production that can meet demand in a timely manner, their will be little need for imports,
> 
> Now we have to accept more failures for the next few years. Someone who failed is now promoted to the highest levels of operations.
> 
> If such was true, we'd be in a better situation. They are not producing at such numbers. If they did, we'd be in a manageable situation as their will be less patients in hospitals.


----------



## Stryker1982

This might be an unpopular opinion, but I think many of us have been able to note how much more efficient and effective Sepahis have been when it comes to project management, despite sanctions/embargos. I can't say for sure, but Sepahis seem to have the best project managers in Iran, all their projects are completed in a timely, cost-effective manner and the last 6 years we've seen has probably been the fastest pace of development I've seen in Iran. The differences of Iran 2010 to 2020 is not even comparable.

For example the Fateh-313 was only unveiled in 2015!. in 6 years, they are at Haj Qasem! Americans are shocked at the pace and production of the last 6 years. These are not even my words, it's theirs.
In 2010, how many missile bases did Iran have? I guarantee it was very few. Construction of this scale requires project management/speed even superior to western standards!

Not to mention the developments in air defense. I do not know about civilian projects much but it would not surprise me if they built the metro lines in Tehran (which I have been to) which is superior to Canadian and American subway stations. Very impressive things have been done.


Please just take over this government.


jauk said:


> Big risk bring big rewards. I believe the process of independence is costly but worthwhile. Yes, I wish too everything were peachy but failures are expected and will be absorbed. Nation rebuilding is no small task.


These are not failures, this is negligence, this is a big difference, and the process of independence would still continue even with initial imports of the vaccines that were rejected to relieve pressure off the hospitals. If you re-read you will see I mentioned Barakat project to work parallel, but Initial vaccines were needed to reduce the damage. The biggest constraint is at production, we are unable to scale properly, and the production quantity is not even remotely close to targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

There are only a handful of nations producing vaccines. It's not like they're not trying. They are but most of the cases now are due to the Indian (Delta) variant.

I don't think that they could have done much better than they are now. Not by much. Iran wouldn't have been able to acquire much vaccine from the west even if they tried. It would be a drop in the bucket.

Not to mention the fact that western vaccines have to be kept at -25 degrees Celsius. Is that feasible in the summer for a mountainous country like Iran with soaring temperatures ? Does Iran even have the neccessary infrastructure for MRNA vaccines ? I doubt it.



PeeD said:


> I'm neither shocked about the 500+ deaths, nor the current wave or the delta variant.
> Also not about not importing foreign vaccines.
> 
> The Barekat team knew the the vaccine would work more or less in spring.
> The necessary facilities for production were also known.
> Why no crash program for several factories was started early on?
> Barekat is matured now, but it lacks production capacity and current numbers are way off what was promised.
> Thats a management failure and the manager was picked as VP of a revolutionary new government.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> There are only a handful of nations producing vaccines. It's not like they're not trying. They are but most of the cases now are due to the Indian (Delta) variant.
> 
> I don't think that they could have done much better than they are now. Not by much. Iran wouldn't have been able to acquire much vaccine from the west even if they tried. It would be a drop in the bucket.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that western vaccines have to be kept in -25 degrees. Is that feasible in the summer for a mountainous country like Iran with soaring temperatures ? Does Iran even have the neccessary infrastructure for MRNA vaccines ? I doubt it.



They could definitely do better, and look. What you just said right now basically exclaims that if you cannot produce at sufficient quantities, then why not import vaccines in large quantities early on? Trying is not good enough.

If they knew/suspected they cannot produce or they never planned on creating a comprehensive crash program for production factories to hit their needed targets, then you are doomed to fail. This is a management problem, this is called negligence.

I'm telling you baradar, this kind of failure here would end in your termination of employment, not VP of government

@PeeD I hope you remain safe friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arashkamangir

sha ah said:


> What do you mean "if such were true" ? Iran just started producing 5 million doses a month and packaging, along with distribution take time. So far 16 million doses have been given out in Iran.
> 
> This month 8 million more doses will be administered. In September that number will increase. There are something like 57 million people in Iran who are eligible to receive the vaccine.
> 
> This new Indian variant has screwed up the entire world. Iran has ordered 60 million doses from Russia and millions from China but they haven't lived up to their obligations. It's partly because of the new Delta (Indian) variant. Many producer countries are now panicking and hording vaccines rather than selling.
> 
> The western nations are hoarding vaccines and they're not even able to supply their close allies with enough vaccines. Do you really believe that they would supply Iran in this situation ? Come on.
> 
> *You're acting as if vaccine are a silver bullet but they're not. I feel like you're ignoring the facts. Many countries with high vaccination rates still have high death rates currently. 600 dead in the USA, 700 in Russia, 1400 in Indonesia. It's bad everywhere.*
> 
> The only way with these new variants is with masks and social distancing along with some restrictions.




While we need to heavily enforce and society need to be responsible to follow social distancing, mask (and vax), vaccinations are crucial to bring down severe cases/hospitalization. This disease is new, variations are new and vaccination understanding and immunity duration is unknown:

"The data also appeared to show a waning effectiveness of the Pfizer-BioNTech shot, however, with the vaccine only 16% effective against symptomatic infection for those individuals who had two doses of the shot back in January. But for people that had received two doses by April, the efficacy rate (against symptomatic infection) stood at 79"









Fully vaccinated people are still getting infected with Covid. Experts explain why


So-called "breakthrough" Covid cases are being seen in people who have had two doses of a coronavirus vaccine.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## sha ah

Honestly if the Taliban do this and avoid persecuting the Shia minority, along with halting the drug trade, then Iran probably won't even need to deploy the Fatimiyoun to the western provinces of Afghanistan.









Iranian Foreign Ministry: The Taliban pledged to maintain the security of our consulate and its employees in Herat, western Afghanistan Tehran, Tehran Province - Afghanistan news map - security alerts from Afghanistan - afghanistan.liveuamap.com


Iranian Foreign Ministry: The Taliban pledged to maintain the security of our consulate and its employees in Herat, western Afghanistan. Afghanistan news on live map in English. Conflicts of Afghanistan: Taliban and Islamic State




afghanistan.liveuamap.com


----------



## sha ah

Western countries are not even supplying their close allies with necessary quantities. Brazil, Phillipines and many more are depending on China for vaccines. 

Others western allies who refuse to deal with China/Russia for political reasons have low vaccination rates with soaring Covid counts. In the US 600+ died yesterday. 

This isn't just because the US can't supply them with enough quantity. It's not just because US/western vaccine are extremely expensive. 

Western MRNA vaccines must be kept at -25 Celsius. First of all, how many doses could Iran have purchased considering this obstacle ? You have to consider transportation, distribution, logistics when presented with such an obstacle. 

This summer temperatures in Iran are soaring and there are power cuts. How can Iran keep millions of vaccines at -25 Celsius and transport millions of doses to mountainous, in some cases remote areas ? 

Does Iran have the necessary infrastructure for this ? Think about it. 




Stryker1982 said:


> They could definitely do better, and look. What you just said right now basically exclaims that if you cannot produce at sufficient quantities, then why not import vaccines in large quantities early on? Trying is not good enough.
> 
> If they knew/suspected they cannot produce or they never planned on creating a comprehensive crash program for production factories to hit their needed targets, then you are doomed to fail. This is a management problem, this is called negligence.
> 
> I'm telling you baradar, this kind of failure here would end in your termination of employment, not VP of government
> 
> @PeeD I hope you remain safe friend


Herat and Kandahar have officially fallen. The US is sending a few thousand troops to Kabul to help evacuate their personnel. Game over. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425925352874983429


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> Why i called the Russian Foreign minister, a Fucking stupid retard is because he apparently doesn't know that AngloSaxons did the Natasha trade after Soviets collapse. They sold Russian girls in the European and American markets for sex labor and they still can be found in Europe and America. There was a day that European streets were filled with Russian pussies and every passerby spilled their sperms in their faces. God damn retard.


had nothing to do with anglosaxons , its what Russian themselves did it.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Think about it


Yes I have thought about it and all of it is a ***** failure of the government in not developing infrastructure.
Nothing you mentioned here are due to supernatural effects and everything to do with governance, and development. For gods sake you mention geography being a barrier yet in some of our provinces people do not even have water and are even at the same level as Afghanistan in terms of development. Don’t mention electricity or roads to me when these are man solvable problems that should’ve been handled long ago with the billions in oil money.
Then you say they are trying to develop the vaccine because the western ones are to expensive. Like I’ve said before, where is those crash programs to build factories simoultaneously for production? Stop making excuse for bad managers they are no where near production targets because of bad management and decades of bad management just compound.

Never invested in modern roads in Baluchistan 10 years ago? Well, now their is problems in distribution vaccines today. Compounding bad managment


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> This might be an unpopular opinion, but I think many of us have been able to note how much more efficient and effective Sepahis have been when it comes to project management, despite sanctions/embargos. I can't say for sure, but Sepahis seem to have the best project managers in Iran, all their projects are completed in a timely, cost-effective manner and the last 6 years we've seen has probably been the fastest pace of development I've seen in Iran. The differences of Iran 2010 to 2020 is not even comparable.
> 
> For example the Fateh-313 was only unveiled in 2015!. in 6 years, they are at Haj Qasem! Americans are shocked at the pace and production of the last 6 years. These are not even my words, it's theirs.
> In 2010, how many missile bases did Iran have? I guarantee it was very few. Construction of this scale requires project management/speed even superior to western standards!
> 
> Not to mention the developments in air defense. I do not know about civilian projects much but it would not surprise me if they built the metro lines in Tehran (which I have been to) which is superior to Canadian and American subway stations. Very impressive things have been done.
> 
> 
> Please just take over this government.
> 
> These are not failures, this is negligence, this is a big difference, and the process of independence would still continue even with initial imports of the vaccines that were rejected to relieve pressure off the hospitals. If you re-read you will see I mentioned Barakat project to work parallel, but Initial vaccines were needed to reduce the damage. The biggest constraint is at production, we are unable to scale properly, and the production quantity is not even remotely close to targets.


they access to the funds that others are not privy to


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> they access to the funds that others are not privy to


Would that be good or bad in your opinion?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Would that be good or bad in your opinion?


that make the comparison not fair.


----------



## WudangMaster

Makes me wish Saeed Mohammad or someone like him would be in charge of vaccine production...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Nothing you mentioned changes the fact that western vaccines are not really suitable for Iran. Temperatures are soaring, Iran is mountainous. There are power cuts partly due to lack of rain to supply hydro electric power. You want Iran's government to force it to rain somehow ?

Water shortages and droughts are occurring in California. Floods have devastated China recently, destroying towns and villages. Forest fires in Canada, Turkey, Greece have destroyed entire towns. it's called global warming or do you want to blame every single thing on Iran's government ? I'm not saying they're without fault but they can't control every single variable.

How many vaccines could Iran have even transported from the USA ? If they won't supply their own allies with enough vaccines right now you think they will supply Iran on the other side of the world ? Again the vaccines have to be kept at -25 C.

How many planes are there that can transport large quantities at such temperatures ? How many ships are equipped for this ? How many trucks does Iran have that can sustain such temperatures during soaring heat / fluctuations ? How many facilities at pharmacies are able to store large quantities at such temperatures ?

You have to think of the entire process. It's not feasible for Iran. Plain and simple. Look at the big picture. In the next few months most Iranians will be vaccinated and Iran will be selling vaccines. You have to think long term not just short term. The US has vaccinated most of their population, still 600 just died today with numbers soaring. Like I said it's not a silver bullet.



Stryker1982 said:


> Yes I have thought about it and all of it is a ***** failure of the government in not developing infrastructure.
> Nothing you mentioned here are due to supernatural effects and everything to do with governance, and development. For gods sake you mention geography being a barrier yet in some of our provinces people do not even have water and are even at the same level as Afghanistan in terms of development. Don’t mention electricity or roads to me when these are man solvable problems that should’ve been handled long ago with the billions in oil money.
> Then you say they are trying to develop the vaccine because the western ones are to expensive. Like I’ve said before, where is those crash programs to build factories simoultaneously for production? Stop making excuse for bad managers they are no where near production targets because of bad management and decades of bad management just compound.
> 
> Never invested in modern roads in Baluchistan 10 years ago? Well, now their is problems in distribution vaccines today. Compounding bad managment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> Why is it that Iranians do not pay attention to actions that minimize transmission...They are highly educated people, the Ad campaign seems good ..young care about their older generation ..so why is it that in many cases they gather and I see no masks ..no distance..I am puzzled....



For the same reason as that which underlies the number of road accidents.

_______



sha ah said:


> I can't believe the US just abandoned them like this. The least they could have done is leave their airforce in Bagram airbase. The US is still deploying their airforce from bases in the Persian Gulf and aircraft carriers but will it be enough ?





> The US messed up by withdrawing their airforce and withdrawing so abruptly in general.



The US abandoned Kabul because it has a revised plan for Afghanistan. Like all their plans in the region, it's designed to be to Iran's detriment. And it's up to Iran to neutralize it.

Washington failed at defeating the Taleban guerilla, that's true. However, now the US regime is trying to push through its nefarious schemes while integrating the new ground reality, that is by abandoning the Afghan government they put in place twenty years ago.



> As the situation deteriorates further, it might provide an opportunity for Iran to intervene. Maybe setup a buffer zone or safe haven in the western provinces with Fatimiyoun fighters ? This is probably being debated among Iranian leaders right now. I'm sure that they're watching the developments in Afghanistan with keen interest.
> 
> Realistically Iran already has several thousand Fatimiyoun fighters in Afghanistan. There are thousands more Fatimiyoun in Syria and still thousands more in Iran near the Afghan border. If Iran were to support them with drone and initially some missile strikes on Taliban positions, I'm sure that they could sweep the western portion of Afghanistan relatively easily.



For your information, the Hazara heartland is located in central Afghanistan not in the west. The Fatemiyoun cannot take over and hold western Afghanistan. They're just not numerous enough. What they'd be effective at, however, is to provide self-defence for Shia Muslim Hazara communities in case someone attempted to abuse them.

Also, it's not as if Iran is panicking about the arrival of the Taleban, far from it. Follow related news from Iranian media: it's been several years that Iran established bridges to the Taleban, hosted their leaders at meetings in Tehran, while the US regime accused Iran of arming certain Taleban factions against foreign occupation troops.

Then, an anti-Iranian / anti-Shia (ex-)Taleban commander was eliminated a few months ago. It's as much a struggle within the Taleban movement, which is a composite, not a centralized and homogeneous one, as between the Taleban and the Afghan government.

So for Iran, there's no reason to intervene right now.



sha ah said:


> What confuses me is that there are over 100,000 Afghan security forces. What are they going to do ? Flee ? Surrender ? Die ? Be enslaved ? They have an airforce. They have better weapons and equipment like kevlar vests and helmets.



They lack grassroots legitimacy among the population. They represent a foreign-installed authority. That's why they stand no chance.



> The level of corruption and incompetence is really much worst than anyone could have imagined.



To me it didn't come as so much of a surprise. Because US client regimes are probably the most corrupt on the planet.



> They did nothing and now they're f



They couldn't do anything. They have always been at the mercy of the US regime. This is why it's so important to preserve national independence; and as far as Iran goes, to sideline and hopefully confine to the trash bin of history the domestic forces which seek to make Iran subservient to Washington again.

_______



aryobarzan said:


> People with "delta" variant have 1000 times more virus in their body than the original virus and therefore shed more and hence more contagious
> 
> The say normal viruses as they mutate become less harmful like SARS virus...this Covid 19 is acting opposite..it's mutations are stronger than the original..some say that is the indication that it is man made and not natural



Yes, absolutely crucial point here. This category of viruses is not known for mutating into ever more deadly variants. It's a biological anomaly.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if this Covid was artificially synthesized and unleashed upon mankind by the globalist oligarchy. It may be conceived as a trigger for the so-called "great reset" they're planning. This phrase, by the way, was not coined by some lame "conspiracy theorist" on "YouTube" but was developed and publicized by none other than Klaus Schwab, founder and chairman of the globalist World Economic Forum of Davos (which reformists and pragmatist technocrats in Iran, are quite enthused by, as opposed to authentic revolutionaries loyal to the principles of 1979...).

These oligarchs know that the thieving corrupt system of debt-based capitalism with its printing press frenzy, financial bubbles and fiat money is inevitably running into a brick wall at sustained speed, having reached a stage where it will simply collapse if no major corrective measures are taken. Speaking of corrective measures, of course what these cut-throat elites envisage is not a more humane, a more just and a more viable economic system... since this would imply letting go of some of their illegitimately accumulated power. No, they wish to maintain their privileges while refounding the system of exploitation which enabled them to usurp their current positions.

And that in turn, may mean millions if not hundreds of millions or even billions of us "cattle" marked for death. Even a slaughter of this magnitude would not be considered too much of a sacrifice by insane criminals whose hegemonic worldwide rule has caused such unbelievable amounts of suffering and destruction already.

Plus, on the political front they will use this pandemic as a pretext to advance their project for a zionist- / masonic- / bankster-ruled "one world government". Which will imply further transfer of sovereignty from states to supranational institutions, further uprooting of nations and conflation of national identities into a "unified humanity"-type of substitute, as well as dissolution of traditional religions into an artificial ersatz, authority over which will rest with the same globalist oligarchy.

Those Iranians considering themselves as patriots or even as nationalists and who might find this prospect "attractive", ought to understand one thing: should this come to fruition (God forbid), it would mean that Iran will cease to exist as a distinct nation, country, civilization. Plain and simple. You cannot be a patriot, you cannot be a nationalist and cheer for the establishment of a "world government". It's a fundamental contradiction in terms.

And likewise, you should cease supporting or even legitimizing liberals (reformists / centrists) in case you do, because said liberals are agents injected into the political order of the IR and tasked with submitting Iran to the globalist agenda, or at the very least they are misguided independent elements who still embrace this anti-national and non-Islamic agenda.

The same goes for religious Iranians. Only adepts of what Imam Khomeini (rAa) aptly described as American Islam, could possibly subscribe to a project which intends to uproot established religious traditions and amalgamate all faiths into a simplified "Noahide" belief system set up by a power-hungry and oppressive oligarchy.

I hope our beloved Rahbar is well counseled about these things. Right now I see Iran following the general consensus on the Covid crisis (including on the discursive level), and little official statements denouncing the probable sinister plot of herculean dimensions underpinning it. The revolutionary camp needs to speak up.

It's true that patriotic and Islamic-revolutionary Iranian authorities, like everybody else who is not part of nor linked to the globalist mafia, really cannot do much about the sanitary issue, which has to be curbed for starters.

Contrary to some dissident voices (possibly misled by controlled opposition sources), I'm of the belief that the medical aspect of the pandemic isn't entirely a hoax. However, I can also see that this does not look like a natural phenomenon, and we should stop turning a blind eye to the multiple, very real indications pointing to a man-made pathogen generated to fulfill a grand agenda.

Sooner or later though, the devious objectives pursued by the globalist / masonic / zionist / capitalist oligarchy under the pretext of this pandemic, will need to be publicly called out by the revolutionary core of the Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Right now the US is sending 3000+ troops. They're saying to help evacuate their embassy. But I'm not sure about that. I highly doubt that the US planned for this to happen. This is extremely embarrassing for the USA and Biden. Biden is not too intelligent. He doesn't want to look soft so he's been following Trumps policies, including on Iran. This will only lead to more failures. Maybe this will help him realize that.

I believe that much of what we're seeing now has to do with the fact that Afghan security forces were trained to mimic US/western troops rather than being trained to deal with an insurgency in an urban environment. Corruption, lack of supplies, bad leadership, ghost soldiers, all those factors play a role as well. The US are simply terrible at training foreign troops

The Afghan security forces are now dependent on large scale air support but now they don't have access to it. This is partly the fault of the Afghan government. They should have purchased 50+ drones and dozens of helicopters from Russia as soon as they were told that the US was leaving or even years before. 

Like I said, if the Taliban respect Iranian diplomats, respect Shia minority and especially cut off the drug trade then Iran would not intervene. 

Taliban only number 50,000 all together. Fatimiyoun number 20,000-50,000 according to reports. If Iran really wanted to they could be deployed with air support, even just with UAVs, maybe some missile strikes and some help from the Iranian military and they could easily take the western provinces and turn them into a safe haven. This could be similar to what Turkey did in Northern Syria. The reason I say the western provinces is because it makes sense since they would be connected to Iran's borders. Supply lines wouldn't work with pockets in between. 





SalarHaqq said:


> For the same reason as the one which explains the amount of road accidents in Iran.
> 
> _______
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't mess up, at least as of yet. The US abandoned Kabul because it has a revised plan for Afghanistan. Like all their plans in the region, it's designed to be to Iran's detriment. And it's up to Iran to neutralize it.
> 
> Washington failed at defeating the Taleban guerilla, that's true. However, now the US regime is trying to push through its nefarious schemes while integrating the new ground reality, that is by abandoning the Afghan government they put in place twenty years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> For your information, the Hazara heartland is located in central Afghanistan not in the west. The Fatemiyoun cannot take over and hold western Afghanistan. They're just not numerous enough. What they'd be effective at, however, is to provide self-defence for Shia Muslim Hazara communities in case someone attempted to abuse them.
> 
> Also, it's not as if Iran is panicking about the arrival of the Taleban, far from it. Follow related news from Iranian media: it's been several years that Iran established bridges to the Taleban, hosted their leaders at meetings in Tehran and so on, while the US regime accused Iran of arming certain Taleban factions against foreign occupation troops.
> 
> Then, at least two anti-Iranian / anti-Shia sectarianist Taleban commanders have been eliminated over the past twelve months. It's as much a struggle within the Taleban movement, which is a composite, not a centralized and homogeneous one, as between the Taleban and the Afghan government.
> 
> So for Iran, there's no reason to intervene right now.
> 
> 
> 
> They lack grassroots legitimacy among the population. They represent a foreign-installed government. That's why they stand no chance. So far, there have been no reports of surrendering security forces being massacred.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely crucial point here. This category of viruses never mutates into ever more deadly variants. It's a complete anomaly.
> 
> And yes, I too believe this Covid is more likely to have been artificially synthesized and unleashed upon mankind by the globalist mafia oligarchy. It's the starting point of their planned, so-called "great reset". Which by the way, is no "conspiracy theory" by some lame YouTube user, but a concept developed and publicized by Klaus Schwab, founder and organizer of the globalist World Economic Forum of Davos (which reformists and pragmatist technocrats in Iran are so enamored with...).
> 
> They know that the thieving corrupt system of debt-based capitalism with its printing press frenzy, financial bubbles and fiat money is inevitably running straight into a brick wall at sustained speed, having reached a stage where it will simply collapse if no major corrective measures are taken - of course, when it comes to corrective measures, the elites do not envisage a more humane, a more just and more rational economic system; because that would imply letting go of some of their accumulated power over the masses of humans. No, they want to maintain their privileges while refounding the system of exploitation that allowed them to usurp their current positions.
> 
> And that may mean millions, if not hundreds of millions or even billions of us "cattle" marked for death. Even this would not considered too much of a sacrifice by the rabid, disgusting criminals whose hegemonic worldwide rule has caused such gigantic amounts of and suffering and destruction already.
> 
> Plus, on the political front they will use this pandemic as a pretext to advance their project for a zionist- / masonic- / bankster-led "one world government". Which will imply further transfer of sovereignty from nation-states to supranational institutions, further uprooting of nations and conflation of national identities into a "unified humanity"-type of substitute, and dissolution of traditional, historically rooted religions into an artificial ersatz, authority over which will rest with the same globalist oligarchy.
> 
> For those Iranians who consider themselves patriots or even nationalists and might find this prospect "attractive", understand one thing: should this come to fruition (God forbid), it would mean that Iran will cease to exist as a distinct nation, country, civilization. Plain and simple. You cannot be a patriot, you cannot be a nationalist and cheer for the establishment of a "world government". It's a fundamental contradiction in terms. And likewise, you should stop supporting or even legitimizing liberals (reformists / centrists) in case you do, because said liberals are nothing but agents injected into the political order of the IR and tasked with submitting Iran to this globalist agenda, or at the very least they are independent elements who embrace this anti-national agenda.
> 
> The same goes for religious Iranians. Only adepts of what Imam Khomeini (rAa) aptly described as American Islam, could possibly subscribe to a project which intends to uproot every established religious tradition and amalgamate all faiths into a simplified "Noahide" belief system set up by an illegitimate, power-hungry, oppressive and tyrannical oligarchy.
> 
> I hope our beloved Rahbar is well counseled about these things. Right now I see Iran following the general consensus on the Covid crisis, and very little official statements denouncing the probable plot of herculean dimensions underpinning it. The revolutionary camp needs to speak up.
> 
> It's true that patriotic and Islamic-revolutionary Iranian authorities, like everybody else who is not part of the upper tiers of the globalist mafia, really cannot do much about the sanitary issue, which needs to be controlled for starters.
> 
> For contrary to some dissident voices (possibly misled by controlled opposition sources), I am of the belief that the sanitary aspect of the pandemic isn't exactly a hoax. However, I can also see that this does not look like a natural phenomenon, and we should stop turning a blind eye to the multiple, very real indications pointing to a man-made pathogen generated to fulfill an overarching grand agenda.
> 
> Sooner or later though, these devious objectives pursued by the globalist / masonic / zionist / capitalist oligarchy likely to be behind this pandemic, need to be publicly called out by the revolutionary core of the Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

> Taliban only number 50,000 all together. Fatimiyoun number 20,000-50,000 according to reports.



Hazaras (not all of whom are Shia Muslims) number 4 million in Afghanistan. Pashtun Afghans over 15 million. Throughout modern history, Hazara-led organizations were consistently defeated by their foes. In case of mass mobilization (which is what would happen in the scenario you described), they would not be able to withstand the onslaught. Which is why Iran not only works with the Fatemiyoun, but also with various other factions, including Sunni Persian-speaking / Tajik ones.



> If Iran really wanted to they could be deployed with air support, even just with UAVs, maybe some missile strikes and some help from the Iranian military and they could easily take the western provinces and turn them into a safe haven. This could be similar to what Turkey did in Northern Syria. The reason I say the western provinces is because it makes sense since they would be connected to Iran's borders. Supply lines wouldn't work with pockets in between.



The difference is that while in this endeavour Turkey benefited from the backing of the entirety of NATO and every one of NATO's regional clients, those same powers would align against Iran in any attempt to proceed as suggested above. Also how are the Fatemiyoun going to protect isolated Hazaras communities in central Afghanistan if they are permanently stationed to the west? In Herat province, Iran's ally has always been Ismail Khan.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> had nothing to do with anglosaxons , its what Russian themselves did it.



And what about Jeffrey Sachs, economic adviser to Russia in the 1990's and prime advocate of the ultra-liberal "shock therapy", which, along with the ensuing policies implemented by the Yeltsin administration, was largely responsible for ruining the Russian economy, thereby triggering the social calamities we know.

Sadly local liberals invited the same Sachs to hold conferences in Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> that make the comparison not fair.



But others have had access to different funds which the IRGC is barred from in turn.


----------



## sha ah

The Houthi Zaydi's are the minority in Yemen, but they're gaining ground against Saudi Arabia which has a modern and capable airforce.

Honestly on Iran's border, if Iran sends in the Fatimayoun with air support, I see them being able to hold the west. The US folded the Taliban in 1 week. They're not very powerful. Iran could use drones, its airforce, some artillery and even some missiles for the shock factor. All that along with some elite IRGC special units and the Taliban would crumble.

However I don't see Iran doing this because Iran wants 4 things out of Afghanistan

1) A stable, secure border. No cross border attacks and preferably no mass refuge exodus
2) No persecution of Shia minorities in Afghanistan, specifically the Hazara
3) Safety for Iranian diplomats in Afghanistan like we're seeing in Herat currently
4) Most importantly a halt to the drug trade would be great for Iran

If the Taliban can meet 3 out of these 4 conditions and perhaps gradually all of them, then I don't see anything happening.



SalarHaqq said:


> Hazaras (not all of whom are Shia Muslims) number 4 million in Afghanistan. Pashtun Afghans over 15 million. Throughout modern history, Hazara-led organizations were consistently defeated by their foes. In case of mass mobilization (which is what would happen in the scenario you described), they would not be able to withstand the onslaught. Which is why Iran not only works with the Fatemiyoun, but also with various other factions, including Sunni Persian-speaking / Tajik ones.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is that while in this endeavour Turkey benefited from the backing of the entirety of NATO and every one of NATO's regional clients, those same powers would align against Iran in any attempt to proceed as described above. Also how are the Fatemiyoun going to protect isolated Hazaras communities in central Afghanistan if they are permanently stationed to the west?


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> The Houthi Zaydi's are the minority in Yemen, but they're gaining ground against Saudi Arabia which has a modern and capable airforce.
> 
> Honestly on Iran's border, if Iran sends in the Fatimayoun with air support, I see them being able to hold the west. The US folded the Taliban in 1 week. They're not very powerful. Iran could use drones, its airforce, some artillery and even some missiles for the shock factor. All that along with some elite IRGC special units and the Taliban would crumble.
> 
> However I don't see Iran doing this because Iran wants 4 things out of Afghanistan
> 
> 1) A stable, secure border. No cross border attacks and preferably no mass refuge exodus
> 2) No persecution of Shia minorities in Afghanistan, specifically the Hazara
> 3) Safety for Iranian diplomats in Afghanistan like we're seeing in Herat currently
> 4) Most importantly a halt to the drug trade would be great for Iran
> 
> If the Taliban can meet 3 out of these 4 conditions and perhaps gradually all of them, then I don't see anything happening.



This must be a joke right.. First of all the Zayids are not a minority but around half of the population they are fighting a similar local entity they are not gaining upper hand actully lost territories lately they can't gain militarily victory there is even a potential if it drags on could lose bit and bit territories..

Taliban are not weak but rather formidble and defeated NATO in a 20 years war. The thing wtih the Taliban and why everyone dislikes fighting them is their consistency they can go on for ages. The International community has just chosen to leave them be because they are stubborn and can't be defeated militarily they can go on for centuries if possible. A small tiny minority inside is not a chellenge to them nor does Iran wants to butting heads with Taliban and entering in a brainless conflict that is not theirs entirely and potentially even butting head with Pakistan interests and Pakistan herself. This is not in Iran's interest. As a neighbour Iran was given an assurance hence they look the otherside and let it be


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> The Houthi Zaydi's are the minority in Yemen, but they're gaining ground against Saudi Arabia which has a modern and capable airforce.



The Houthis aren't alone, they have vast sectors of Yemen's former national army on their side. They have allies outside their tribal confederation and party.



> Honestly on Iran's border, if Iran sends in the Fatimayoun with air support, I see them being able to hold the west. The US folded the Taliban in 1 week. They're not very powerful. Iran could use drones, its airforce, some artillery and even some missiles for the shock factor. All that along with some elite IRGC special units and the Taliban would crumble.



As said, the local authority and Iranian ally in Herat province is Ismail Khan. His forces would play a primary role in any Iranian-backed operation in the area. Possibly supported by Fatemiyoun, but the latter cannot be at the forefront there.

Also, Iranian intervention would trigger counter-intervention by antagonist powers. Which would boost the Taleban's capabilities. It would not play out in a vacuum.



> However I don't see Iran doing this because Iran wants 4 things out of Afghanistan
> 
> 1) A stable, secure border. No cross border attacks and preferably no mass refuge exodus
> 2) No persecution of Shia minorities in Afghanistan, specifically the Hazara
> 3) Safety for Iranian diplomats in Afghanistan like we're seeing in Herat currently
> 4) Most importantly a halt to the drug trade would be great for Iran



Not just Shia minorities and Iranian diplomats, but also Iran's other partners. Iran has plenty of allies among a variety of groups in Afghanistan.

Other than this detail, your above quoted assessment is correct. As long as the listed basic conditions are met - which isn't asking all too much from the Taleban, then it wouldn't make any sense to intervene in Afghanistan. And to me point 1) is the most important of all, because the last thing Iran wants is another four decades of war and instability in a neighboring and brotherly nation, with associated risks of spill over into Iranian territory.

But this also means, as indicated before, that for now Iran's focus will be on the internal dynamics of the Taleban more than anything else. That's where the struggle right now is taking place. Iran's enemies, chiefly the US regime and its regional clients, want a Taleban that is staunchly anti-Iranian. Iran seeks the opposite. Hence the overtures towards the Taleban, coupled with hits against known anti-Iranian ringleaders within the movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Houthis are still a minority in Yemen and the Saudis still have superior weapons and a capable, modern airforce. Despite this the Houthis are gaining territory recently.

Taliban did not defeat NATO. The US folded them in 1 week remember ? And ever since they were hiding in caves and pretending to be civilians until the US and NATO left. 

What do the Taliban have over Fatimiyoun ? Fatimiyoun fighters are experienced, religiously motivated and they're Afghans who have been historically oppressed and persecuted by the Taliban. The Fatimiyoun fighters famously defeated ISIS in Syria and played a vital role in taking Palmyra. They number 20,000, some say as many as 50,000

If Iran really wanted to create a buffer/safe haven in the western provinces of Afghanistan on their border the Taliban would not stand any chance whatsoever. Missiles, drones strikes, fighter jets, artillery, IRGC special forces and Fatimiyoun fighters. What would the rag tag taliban do against all that ? 

Not to mention the fact that unlike the US, Iran is right there so there's no issue of sending troops over thousands of KM. That was a huge logistics nightmare for the USA, not to mention unimaginably expensive.

However like I said, as long as those 4 conditions are met or even 3 of them are met, Iran will not get involved. Like the Art of War mentions, diplomacy is the best way to win



Battlion25 said:


> This must be a joke right.. First of all the Zayids are not a minority but around half of the population they are fighting a similar local entity they are not gaining upper hand actully lost territories lately they can't gain militarily victory there is even a potential if it drags on could lose bit and bit territories..
> 
> Taliban are not weak but rather formidble and defeated NATO in a 20 years war. The thing wtih the Taliban and why everyone dislikes fighting them is their consistency they can go on for ages. The International community has just chosen to leave them be because they are stubborn and can't be defeated militarily they can go on for centuries if possible. A small tiny minority inside is not a chellenge to them nor does Iran wants to butting heads with Taliban and entering in a brainless conflict that is not theirs entirely and potentially even butting head with Pakistan interests and Pakistan herself. This is not in Iran's interest. As a neighbour Iran was given an assurance hence they look the otherside and let it be


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> The Houthis are still a minority in Yemen and the Saudis still have superior weapons and a capable, modern airforce. Despite this the Houthis are gaining territory recently.
> 
> Taliban did not defeat NATO. The US folded them in 1 week remember ? And ever since they were hiding in caves and pretending to be civilians until the US and NATO left.
> 
> What do the Taliban have over Fatimiyoun ? Fatimiyoun fighters are experienced, religiously motivated and they're Afghans who have been historically oppressed and persecuted by the Taliban. The Fatimiyoun fighters famously defeated ISIS in Syria and played a vital role in taking Palmyra. They number 20,000, some say as many as 50,000
> 
> If Iran really wanted to create a buffer/safe haven in the western provinces of Afghanistan on their border the Taliban would not stand any chance whatsoever. Missiles, drones strikes, fighter jets, artillery, IRGC special forces and Fatimiyoun fighters. What would the rag tag taliban do against all that ?
> 
> Not to mention the fact that unlike the US, Iran is right there so there's no issue of sending troops over thousands of KM. That was a huge logistics nightmare for the USA, not to mention unimaginably expensive.
> 
> However like I said, as long as those 4 conditions are met or even 3 of them are met, Iran will not get involved. Like the Art of War mentions, diplomacy is the best way to win



I don't know how old you are but you sound like someone whos young. You don't understand anything of this it is better you leave it altogether.. You ain't gonna rollover anybody both in Yemen or anywhere else ISIS was a tiny group fought by everybody who had no support they are insignificiant using them as an example. 

If you wanna make yourself feel good than so be it.. I am not gonna burst your bubble here you don't Understand geopolitics, conventional conflicts dynamics or foreign affairs.. War outcomes don't fallout as they do in cartoons


----------



## sha ah

I'm not sure how old you are but you sound like an emotional 12 year old who can't handle facts. ISIS had control of half of Syria and Iraq. At one point many thought they were unstoppable. But in the end what happened ?

In Yemen Houthis already control the capital, all the major cities and the few remaining areas are completely surrounded including Hodeidah (which the Saudis could not take despite trying for weeks), Taiz and Marib. Just look at the map. The east is all desert. Houthis control 90% of the population right now. The Saudis said that they would defeat them in 7 weeks. It's been 7 years.

If you think Iran can't overwhelm the Taliban on its border then you obviously don't know much about Iran. Imran Khan said in a recent interview that Pakistan went bankrupt fighting the Pakistani Taliban. Is that why you think they're formidable ?

The taliban are really not formidable. They're a bunch of rag tag cavemen. Against any motivated or professional force, especially with air support, they cannot stand their ground. In 2001 the US sent them packing within 1 week. As soon as the airstrikes started they began running remember ?



Battlion25 said:


> I don't know how old you are but you sound like someone whos young. You don't understand anything of this it is better you leave it altogether.. You ain't gonna rollover anybody both in Yemen or anywhere else ISIS was a tiny group fought by everybody who had no support they are insignificiant using them as an example.
> 
> If you wanna make yourself feel good than so be it.. I am not gonna burst your bubble here you don't Understand geopolitics, conventional conflicts dynamics or foreign affairs.. War outcomes don't fallout as they do in cartoons

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Taliban lost the whole country in an initial Blitz. Houthis did not even crumble against a huge force despite losing some territory.

Taliban is a huge majority and Zaidis are about 40%.

Taliban lost every city initially. Houthis did not lose any major city. They have main cities and also gaining Marib, the last main remaining city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> I'm not sure how old you are but you sound like an emotional 12 year old who can't handle facts. ISIS had control of half of Syria and Iraq. At one point many thought they were unstoppable. But in the end what happened ?
> 
> In Yemen Houthis already control the capital, all the major cities and the few remaining areas are completely surrounded including Hodeidah (which the Saudis could not take despite trying for weeks), Taiz and Marib. Just look at the map. The east is all desert. Houthis control 90% of the population right now. The Saudis said that they would defeat them in 7 weeks. It's been 7 years.
> 
> If you think Iran can't overwhelm the Taliban on its border then you obviously don't know much about Iran. Imran Khan said in a recent interview that Pakistan went bankrupt fighting the Pakistani Taliban. Is that why you think they're formidable ?
> 
> The taliban are really not formidable. They're a bunch of rag tag cavemen. Against any motivated or professional force, especially with air support, they cannot stand their ground. In 2001 the US sent them packing within 1 week. As soon as the airstrikes started they began running remember ?



Get outta here with this fallacy.. The Houthis don't control majority cities just their original heartland which includes Sana'a but all the majority populated cities like Aden, Taiz, part of Hoiedah, Muk'alla, Marib are with STC and Hadi.. These houthis ain't winning jackshixt all the oil, ports and everything is control by STC and Hadi even the food that comes in to them. They have been starved out.. They ain't seeing anything close to victory my friend ain't rolling over anyone either their best case neccessary for them is ceasefire not even sure the other part will ever grant that they won't be able to last long or outlast the forces fighting them it is a curse war they got themselves into unfortunately for them..

Taliban retreated for tactical reasons they could have fought but they are tactically smart they did the same thing with the soviets before them. Somone who outlasts NATO is formidble and willing to fight for so many years that makes the internationally community just give up on them. That is the defition of a formidble fighting force..

It is easy to put a camel thru a needle rather than fantasizing about this pipe-dreams
You ain't rolling over anybody. The war could enter inside Iran itself. This is what Iran doesn't really want. Hack all your population centers can be nuked to the ground if Pakistan decides that. We can be inside Tehren at will if we want to and you can't do much about it. More manpower and logistics.

During the Safavid Iran crumble against one tiny Pashtun tribe and sacked the entire safavid and invaded Iran talk about being formidble..

Don't over-assume yourself.. You won't overcome anybody on the land nor outnumber. Your narrative is based on fallacy. Just a tiny pipe-dream


----------



## Shawnee

They can change their account. They cannot change their grammar styles.

I have smelt this grammar style before.
welcome back Buttlion 

We will give Yemen another 7 years of war and will see who is right.

Adios.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Shawnee said:


> They can change their account. They cannot change their grammar styles.
> 
> I have smelt this grammar style before.
> welcome back Buttlion
> 
> We will give Yemen another 7 years of war and will see who is right.
> 
> Adios.



Thanks for the welcome my mann..

I really didn't wanna reply honestly but this poster is provocative for no reasons and just looking for unnecessary heat between brotherly nations that is not even worth the time to be honest


----------



## Battlion25

This has become diplomatic issue Iran summons Russian and British envoys.. The course of actions is to expel them both or replace them. I stand with Iran on this.









Iran summons Russian and British envoys over Tehran Conference tweet


Iran summoned the Russian and British ambassadors on Thursday after a photograph was posted on the Russian embassy's Twitter account recalling the 1943 Tehran Conference, when Iran was occupied by the Allied powers, Iranian state media reported.




www.reuters.com






Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424746199031193604
> Muharram and Biden.
> Little things matter in politics and deescalation.



This seems rather surprising not many international media picked up on it and went under the radar. Hack I didn't even know it was Muharram


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425712092062097408
Taliban in Dostum's palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424746199031193604
> Muharram and Biden.
> Little things matter in politics and deescalation.



I would tend to have a different reading of this. If Biden sought to send a deescalation message to Iran, he probably would have chosen a topic more exclusive to Iran. In my opinion, it makes sense to view this under the angle of the latest anti-Iran policy adjustments conducted by the US regime under Trump already: namely, the attempt to turn non-Iranian Shia communities against Iran, particularly in the Arab world.

Indeed, following the 2007-2019 period, during which the US regime and its clients essentially banked on takfiri and/or sectarianist anti-Shia groups to bring down the Axis of Resistance, they now appear to be trying to foment opposition to Islamic Iran among the very same Shia communities their terrorist patsies used to target for years. This is mostly done through so-called "civil society" movements such as the foreign-funded and -backed protests we witnessed in Iraq and Lebanon as of late, which have been marked by a clearly anti-Iranian tinge. To this end, the enemy's narrative-building revolves around two main pillars:

1) Blaming on Iran every hardship and destruction caused directly or indirectly by the zio-American empire and its destructive, warmongering policies. Here, the short attention span and reduced memory of the "Twitter" newsfeed generation comes in handy.

2) Misrepresent Iranian policy as motivated by chauvinistic, exploitative, imperialist goals. In short, try and suggest that Iran is attempting to "revive the Persian empire" by subjugating its neighbors, when in reality what Iran does is to enter partnerships with on equal footing, with the aim of boosting Resistance against illegitimate foreign occupiers. So the enemy is increasingly playing the "Arab vs Iranian" card, feeding anti-Iranian strains of Arab nationalism. While simultaneously trying to delegitimize the Islamic Republic in the eyes of islamists, by falsely suggesting that the IR is a nationalist state dissimulating its "true nature" behind an Islamic veil.

This "tweet" by Biden is primarily directed at Shia Muslims outside Iran and seeks to convey the notion that the geopolitics of Shia Islam needn't be centered around Iran. That the US can be as much a "friend" to Shia communities as Iran. Likewise, there may be a globalist, Noahide kind of undertone to it, when Biden appears to dilute Shia Islamic values and rites in some sort of an ecumenism.

Āghāye Tahlilgar offers a pretty good analysis on the subject:






_______

Concerning the foregoing discussion about Seyyed Raisi's nomination of Mohammad Mokhber as his first Vice President, here's the latter's resume to date:

- Creation of a million jobs in rural and deprived areas of the country.
- Establishment of the largest ethane extraction plant of Iran.
- Construction of 2100 schools.
- Construction of 1700 mosques and cultural centers.
- Participation in the creation of 45000 residential units for low income households.
- Construction of 12 hospitals and 250 healthcare centers in deprived areas.
- Launching of the largest mobile hospital of Iran with 110 beds on an area of 3000 square meters.
- Distribution of 12 million welfare and healthcare packages in deprived areas during the corona crisis.
- Distribution of 1 million packages of stationery in deprived areas.
- Procuring and supplying tens of thousands of wheelchairs to handicapped citizens.
- Treatment of 13000 infertile couples.
- Providing cochlear implants to 5000 hearing impaired children.
- Arranging for the liberation of over 3000 prisoners.

And more...

As Āghāye Tahlilgar says, considering the position held by Mokhber as of late (Chief of the Headquarters for the Execution of the Imam's Order), it represents a better record than 8 years of activity by the likes of Rohani, Jahangiri and so on.

This said, the Vice President ought to publicly address two points for which he has been criticized. First, why the announced production goal of the Barekat vaccine was not met, as mentioned by PeeD. And second, reports that his son has served as a CEO in several companies. Note that his daughter however was one of the first persons to participate in the Iranian Covid-19 vaccine trials.

I'm not in the know of the actual replies to these questions, but as far the Barekat issue is concerned, maybe a project of this scale can escape the authority of a single person, meaning that even if he delivered the best managerial performance possible, some other institution or office involved may have caused the delay without Mokhber being able to prevent it, depending on how the decision-making hierarchy and process is structured in this particular domain. Who knows.

At any rate, he also scored numerous achievements, Barekat production delay notwithstanding. So at worst, his overall record has been balanced.






_______

In order to evaluate the nominees to President Raisi's cabinet, the proposed list of Ministers is of greater import than the Vice Presidents. Some names amongst these I was admittedly not familiar with, but it would appear that officials from the Ahmadinejad era are prominently represented!







Choices such as Hossein Amir Abdollāhiān at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs - as much as Iran's enemies are going to hate this, I am certainly enjoying it to no end!, Ahmad Vahidi at the Ministry of the Interior, Ezzatollāh Zarghāmi at the Ministry of Cultural Heritage, Rostam Ghāsemi at the Ministry of Roads and Urban Development etc are good ones.

Let's hope Said Mohammad will be nominated Special Governor of Sistān-Baluchestān province, as per Āghāye Tahlilgar's hypothesis. As Special Governor (distinct from a regular provincial Governor), he would be present routinely at cabinet meetings.


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran shouldn’t trust the Taliban, Sunni miltant groups are dangerous and there behavior changes with the wind. Look at how Hamas switched when they thought Assad was going to lose the civil war that was backed by Israel and the West. Then they switched back when Assad started to win and the PG Arabs stabbed them in the back (again).

Iran is making a grave mistake if they think Taliban can govern Afghanistan in a normal way. Expect a lot more drug trafficking into Iran and more clashes on the border with rogue groups and smugglers.

Iran is so desperate to remove Western influence off of its borders it’s inviting the fox to guard the hen house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Expect a lot more drug trafficking into Iran and more clashes on the border with rogue groups and smugglers.



From a historical perspective, last time the Taleban were in charge they reduced drug production to practically zero though. Then under US occupation it literally soared. If there's one thing the Taleban can't be accused of having a past record of, it's tolerance for drug production.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Iran is so desperate to remove Western influence off of its borders it’s inviting the fox to guard the hen house


This is such a good analogy.

But on the other hand, I don't think they "trust" them, they just tolerate them, but yes their will likely be bandits and stuff on the border areas, and we will have shaheeds if our border guards are not sufficiently protected.

The Taliban also opened up a damn in Kandahar that was blocked by the Ashraf government allowing water to flow into Iran. Their are some interests here, where Iran would be in favor of.


SalarHaqq said:


> From a historical perspective, last time the Taleban were in charge they reduced drug production to practically zero though. Then under US occupation it literally soared. If there's one thing the Taleban can't be accused of having a past record of, it's tolerance for drug production.


Yes, I remember hearing something about very strict policy on drug production, but of course smugglers and bandits could still circumvent the laws which may lead to clashes on the border. Marg bar this opium trade


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Yes, I remember hearing something about very strict policy on drug production, but of course smugglers and bandits could still circumvent the laws which may lead to clashes on the border. Marg bar this opium trade



Hardly any drugs were produced in Afghanistan under the Taliban. It was not just in law, they effectively and actually managed to uproot opium production in the country. So should they manage to repeat this feat, then any and all smugglers would need to stock up on their merchandise elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

SalarHaqq said:


> Hardly any drugs were produced in Afghanistan under the Taliban. It was not just in law, they effectively and actually managed to uproot opium production in the country. So should they manage to repeat this feat, then any and all smugglers would need to stock up on their merchandise elsewhere.


unfortunally there isnt any group in afghanistan who will stop the slavery and other disgusting stuff atleast taliban unlike the kabul freak government doesnt hold child sexslaves but they are still enslaving people in other ways
the kabul freak government should be executed entirely they are human scum and its so obvious how the usa makes the worst human scum into its lackeys they could have done something sustainable in afghanistan but they had to use the most disgusting people because they had to have 100% control of them
every single afghani official who lands in iran should be investigated on slavery rape and other charges if he is guilty send him to afghanistan to be executed there no matter who it is even if its their ghani and while iran does this it should make the point to taliban that this can be you next time if you dont behave


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> had nothing to do with anglosaxons , its what Russian themselves did it.


Who planned ussr collapse?


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> And what about Jeffrey Sachs, economic adviser to Russia in the 1990's and prime advocate of the ultra-liberal "shock therapy", which, along with the ensuing policies implemented by the Yeltsin administration, was largely responsible for ruining the Russian economy, thereby triggering the social calamities we know.
> 
> Sadly local liberals invited the same Sachs to hold conferences in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> But others have had access to different funds which the IRGC is barred from in turn.


Jeffery Sachs didn't tell Russians to sell their women into slavery.
And 2/3rd or more of Russian problem was due to weak infrastructure and corruption everywhere that has nothing to do with Sachs at least I think so.

Can you tell me about those funds . Let for start compare defence ministry and IRGC.
For example .?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> Who planned USSR collapse?


Their own incompetence and I suggest go and read Mr. Khomeini latter to Gorbachev


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> Their own incompetence and I suggest go and read Mr. Khomeini latter to Gorbachev


I have.
The point of that letter was, you need reforms based on the needs and wills of your people not the western dictated reforms. Given that most of Slavs were of Christian origin not communism.
The political and economical reforms that started from Khrushchev era hit the final nail on ussr coffin. It didn't Start with Gorbachev, but it ended in his period.
Khrushchev was induced that in order to end the internal problems of ussr we need to Align ussr with Western standards. This was enough to see the rise of western influence in ussr. I suggest you read Gorbachev's quotes and why he regrets and whom he blames for ussr collapse. The Jewish cartels and the wealthy oligarchs, their relations with Putin and also their connection to west is a must read.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> I have.
> The point of that letter was, you need reforms based on the needs and wills of your people not the western dictated reforms. Given that most of Slavs were of Christian origin not communism.
> The political and economical reforms that started from Khrushchev era hit the final nail on ussr coffin. It didn't Start with Gorbachev, but it ended in his period.
> Khrushchev was induced that in order to end the internal problems of ussr we need to Align ussr with Western standards. This was enough to see the rise of western influence in ussr. I suggest you read Gorbachev's quotes and why he regrets and whom he blames for ussr collapse. The Jewish cartels and the wealthy oligarchs, their relations with Putin and also their connection to west is a must read.


Indeed a must read but at the end of day it was their own corruption and failing to do anything about it , the oppression of people in eastern Europe and their republics was what caused the uprising. USSR was a dead horse and nobody was happy about it but also nobody dared to talk about it.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> Indeed a must read but at the end of day it was their own corruption and failing to do anything about it , the oppression of people in eastern Europe and their republics was what caused the uprising. USSR was a dead horse and nobody was happy about it but also nobody dared to talk about it.


The question remains, reform or collapse? Which one was a better Choice? 
After ussr collapse, poverty hit all the ussr's newly born states. They had to sell their daughters in European markets just to stay alive. Most of them had to offer Americans with military bases in Exchange for money. Even Europeans confess that ussr collapse was a disaster for people of ussr but a God sent gift to west. 

Let's go back to the original question, who advertised weaknesses of ussr and convinced people of ussr of the fact that negotiating with west would solve all the problems? Who has the strongest media in the world? Why were leaders of ussr convinced to negotiate with west?


----------



## PeeD

sha ah said:


> Western countries are not even supplying their close allies with necessary quantities. Brazil, Phillipines and many more are depending on China for vaccines.
> 
> Others western allies who refuse to deal with China/Russia for political reasons have low vaccination rates with soaring Covid counts. In the US 600+ died yesterday.
> 
> This isn't just because the US can't supply them with enough quantity. It's not just because US/western vaccine are extremely expensive.
> 
> Western MRNA vaccines must be kept at -25 Celsius. First of all, how many doses could Iran have purchased considering this obstacle ? You have to consider transportation, distribution, logistics when presented with such an obstacle.
> 
> This summer temperatures in Iran are soaring and there are power cuts. How can Iran keep millions of vaccines at -25 Celsius and transport millions of doses to mountainous, in some cases remote areas ?
> 
> Does Iran have the necessary infrastructure for this ? Think about it.



Just for the records, I agree with all what you said here. My point was something different.

500-600 deaths are not important in the grand picture, as cruel as it may sound.


----------



## Amin Bactria

sorry to say so but indians are dirty really really filthy it is destroying entire subcontinent
as soon as the agriculture industry will collapse there will be mass refugee crisis from india since india has no future only fools like ahmadinejad believe that india is sustainable
india will end up breaking into pieces politically seen we have cowbelt the mess which only now for a short time can sustain itself they will soon be flooding out of this mess they created for themselves
india will spread most probably more than simply delta variant of covid in future they are basically moving towards ruin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

i really believe the pakistanis can be happy that iran messes with the zionists as it does because india and the zionists usa and co would come down on pakistan badly if iran wasnt there to destroy not just such a plan but even the plans they thought already succeeded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

looks like an iskander to me quite fat but it has guided last phase it seems so its a step forward and in fact it should maybe be worked on having such missiles not just nuclear tipped because the conventional use of them meaning getting alot of ballistic missiles both conventional aswell as nuclear would scare the hinds so much that they would worsen their national toilet issue


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> Get outta here with this fallacy.. The Houthis don't control majority cities just their original heartland which includes Sana'a but all the majority populated cities like Aden, Taiz, part of Hoiedah, Muk'alla, Marib are with STC and Hadi.. These houthis ain't winning jackshixt all the oil, ports and everything is control by STC and Hadi even the food that comes in to them. They have been starved out.. They ain't seeing anything close to victory my friend ain't rolling over anyone either their best case neccessary for them is ceasefire not even sure the other part will ever grant that they won't be able to last long or outlast the forces fighting them it is a curse war they got themselves into unfortunately for them..
> 
> Taliban retreated for tactical reasons they could have fought but they are tactically smart they did the same thing with the soviets before them. Somone who outlasts NATO is formidble and willing to fight for so many years that makes the internationally community just give up on them. That is the defition of a formidble fighting force..
> 
> It is easy to put a camel thru a needle rather than fantasizing about this pipe-dreams
> You ain't rolling over anybody. The war could enter inside Iran itself. This is what Iran doesn't really want. Hack all your population centers can be nuked to the ground if Pakistan decides that. We can be inside Tehren at will if we want to and you can't do much about it. More manpower and logistics.
> 
> During the Safavid Iran crumble against one tiny Pashtun tribe and sacked the entire safavid and invaded Iran talk about being formidble..
> 
> Don't over-assume yourself.. You won't overcome anybody on the land nor outnumber. Your narrative is based on fallacy. Just a tiny pipe-dream


Guess who surrendered to Bangladesh brother? Got your overrated imperial backside kicked by Bangladesh nsd ended up surrendering like sissies and you talk about defeating Iran? Your piss poor ppl can't sustain its own population. You think you really can fund even a donkey armoured division to fight anybody? How stupid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Jeffery Sachs didn't tell Russians to sell their women into slavery.



Neither did Soviet authorities.

People like Sachs, given the economic policies they advised the Yeltsin administration to implement, contributed to laying the groundwork for the catastrophic economic and social conditions prevailing in the Russian Federation during the early post-Soviet years, of which the increase in prostitution was merely one consequence among many.



> And 2/3rd or more of Russian problem was due to weak infrastructure and corruption everywhere that has nothing to do with Sachs at least I think so.



The wrong choices of Russian policy-makers during those years were directly inspired by neoliberal western advisers, not by communists. With sounder policies, much better results could have been obtained, no matter the state of infrastructures inherited from the USSR.

Also, in a country turned upside down that goes through a systemic transition at every level (political, administrative, ideological, social, cultural, economic), uncontrolled economic laissez-faire policies are a recipe for disaster as they create an ideal breeding ground for all sorts of corruption.



Hack-Hook said:


> Indeed a must read but at the end of day it was their own corruption and failing to do anything about it , the oppression of people in eastern Europe and their republics was what caused the uprising. USSR was a dead horse and nobody was happy about it but also nobody dared to talk about it.



The USSR collapsed neither as a result of a large scale popular uprising, nor did a real economic meltdown take place (this occurred once western-leaning capitalists had taken over). Its downfall came as a result of its leadership headed by Gorbachev having decided to sabotage the system from within via ill-advised types of reforms. I'm not saying the USSR wouldn't have benefited from reforms, but these ought to have taken a completely different if not opposite direction to what Gorbachev introduced.

More profoundly, the countdown to the Soviet Union's fall was initiated right after Joseph Stalin's demise, when he was succeeded by people who thought western imperialists can be appeased or reasoned with, that coexistence as rivals is possible with the totalitarian US regime, or that the Soviet Union might gain in taking a little page out of the western system's book here and there.



> Can you tell me about those funds . Let for start compare defence ministry and IRGC.
> For example .?



The IRGC receives almost twice as much as the Army from the defence budget, while other organizations like the Joint Staff, the Ministry's Research and Innovation Organization, the Basij etc receive their own shares, but when it comes to construction and development in the civilian realm then obviously other institutions overall have more means at their disposal than Sepah.

The IRGC have proven to be the best infrastructural project managers in Iran hands down. Whatever meaningful budget they obtain, they deliver. They actually are the ones who put funds to good use. Their potent missile force, Iran's main asset of deterrence against the global "superpower", was developed on a shoestring budget in international comparison. Same applies to the civilian projects undertaken by Sepah's Khātam ol-Anbiyā Garrison. Then we may look at the automobile industry, which is managed by liberals, how mediocre and ambivalent its development has been compared to the wealth it generated for itself.

And how is Sepah's record comparable to an administration like Rohani's, whose abysmal performance is well documented? And by that I mean its productivity or how well it managed to translate budgets into concrete achievements.

This is without mentioning the fact that we're talking about an administration which openly proclaimed its disbelief in governmental intervention concerning many crucial areas such as housing for the poor (with the corresponding Minister publicly stating he takes pride in the fact that not a single new public housing unit was built during his tenure!), as well as its disbelief in self-sufficiency when it comes to strategic sectors such as agriculture. In other terms, an administration which was ideologically predisposed not to invest a lot, not to put too much effort into public development projects in the first place, convinced that these tasks should be delegated to the 1% privileged class of private capitalist oligarchs and above all to foreign investors who were nowhere to be seen. The exact opposite of the IRGC's way of thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> From a historical perspective, last time the Taleban were in charge they reduced drug production to practically zero though. Then under US occupation it literally soared. If there's one thing the Taleban can't be accused of having a past record of, it's tolerance for drug production.



From a historical perspective pre-2000 Iran and Arab relations was like heaven and hell compared to today.

Now with Baboon Arabia stowing sectarianism all across the Middle East, the Taliban will be another tool for MBS and his goonies to use to hurt Iran. After all, Taliban need money to govern and rule and Pakistan is dirt poor. Not a lot of Western countries out there looking to throw free aid to Sunni extremists (that don’t do their bidding).

Thus long run ramifications of Taliban rule can eventually run counter to Iranian interests. Quds force should continue to bolster Shiites and arm them to ward off any future threat. The good news is, Ghani was in charge of the Afghanistan and Pakistan file for most of his career as a Quds force commander so he has a lot of experience in this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amin Bactria

TheImmortal said:


> From a historical perspective pre-2000 Iran and Arab relations was like heaven and hell compared to today.
> 
> Now with Baboon Arabia stowing sectarianism all across the Middle East, the Taliban will be another tool for MBS and his goonies to use to hurt Iran. After all, Taliban need money to govern and rule and Pakistan is dirt poor. Not a lot of Western countries out there looking to throw free aid to Sunni extremists (that don’t do their bidding).
> 
> Thus long run ramifications of Taliban rule can eventually run counter to Iranian interests. Quds force should continue to bolster Shiites and arm them to ward off any future threat. The good news is, Ghani was in charge of the Afghanistan and Pakistan file for most of his career as a Quds force commander so he has a lot of experience in this area.


iran is already kind of controlling parts of afghanistan so taliban isnt really a problem since the future of afghanistan is already not possible without iran having its securities guaranteed
taliban is winning because iran kind of wants this issue to end up fast without american say in the issue because aslong as america has a say iran will have little to say its that simple

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Staying at home learnt me how to make money with my mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranian hegemony will rise God willing 🇮🇷

Whenever your enemy is unhappy that means you are on the right path 🇮🇶


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425829604023967746

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> From a historical perspective pre-2000 Iran and Arab relations was like heaven and hell compared to today.
> 
> Now with Baboon Arabia stowing sectarianism all across the Middle East, the Taliban will be another tool for MBS and his goonies to use to hurt Iran. After all, Taliban need money to govern and rule and Pakistan is dirt poor. Not a lot of Western countries out there looking to throw free aid to Sunni extremists (that don’t do their bidding).
> 
> Thus long run ramifications of Taliban rule can eventually run counter to Iranian interests. Quds force should continue to bolster Shiites and arm them to ward off any future threat. The good news is, Ghani was in charge of the Afghanistan and Pakistan file for most of his career as a Quds force commander so he has a lot of experience in this area.



This sort of an outcome is theoretically possible but not certain. Iran is envisaging every eventuality. Saudi Arabia lacks sovereignty, it is essentially a US vassal regime. Whatever it does, it does on Washington's behalf. Question is if the US has earmarked the Saudis for this role.

For now, there are no signs of Saudi involvement, and even statements from Taleban leaders to the effect that their relations with Riyadh are more distant than they used to be in the past... This may change of course, but before going on the offensive - which will be warranted if an when the Taleban manifest hypothetical hostilities, Iran and the Quds Force should try their best to ensure that foreign-backed anti-Iran elements within the Taleban don't gain the upper hand. If this fails, then plan B will be put into action, no doubt.

Supporting Shia Afghan formations alone wouldn't suffice though. It would in any case be complemented by support for Sunni groups opposed to the Taleban, namely Persian-speaking Tajik ones.

But I was only referring to drug production and trade: if the Taleban engage in this activity, it would mean they operated a complete turnaround on the matter, because this has never formed part of their policies (especially since another victim of large scale drug production on its territory will be Afghanistan itself). Should they become hostile towards Iran, it is more likely that they will resort to other means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

People are too worried over nothing. Why would Taliban provoke the most strongest independent Muslim country in the Middle East? Hostility with Iran means challenge to Taliban and their control. It means assassination campaigns, drone strikes, missile strikes, counter intelligence etc. all detrimental to Taliban's power base. An Iran-friendly Taliban will get all the help they can from Iran money, weapons, political support and so on.


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> From a historical perspective pre-2000 Iran and Arab relations was like heaven and hell compared to today.
> 
> Now with Baboon Arabia stowing sectarianism all across the Middle East, the Taliban will be another tool for MBS and his goonies to use to hurt Iran. After all, Taliban need money to govern and rule and Pakistan is dirt poor. Not a lot of Western countries out there looking to throw free aid to Sunni extremists (that don’t do their bidding).
> 
> Thus long run ramifications of Taliban rule can eventually run counter to Iranian interests. Quds force should continue to bolster Shiites and arm them to ward off any future threat. The good news is, Ghani was in charge of the Afghanistan and Pakistan file for most of his career as a Quds force commander so he has a lot of experience in this area.



That's manifestly incorrect. It's clear the IRI is moving to coopt the Taliban. You give 'MBS' & SA far more credit than history does.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> The question remains, reform or collapse? Which one was a better Choice?
> After ussr collapse, poverty hit all the ussr's newly born states. They had to sell their daughters in European markets just to stay alive. Most of them had to offer Americans with military bases in Exchange for money. Even Europeans confess that ussr collapse was a disaster for people of ussr but a God sent gift to west.
> 
> Let's go back to the original question, who advertised weaknesses of ussr and convinced people of ussr of the fact that negotiating with west would solve all the problems? Who has the strongest media in the world? Why were leaders of ussr convinced to negotiate with west?


but USSR was weak , the communism is against human nature and God teaching and that make it weak , you can keep it up by force for sometime but in the end it will kill innovation and the will to improve. that and corruption was what made those republic weak and poor otherwise many of them had resources but they could not utilize it.
why the western media is strong ? why its words are appealing to the masses have you asked why .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Neither did Soviet authorities.
> 
> People like Sachs, given the economic policies they advised the Yeltsin administration to implement, contributed to laying the groundwork for the catastrophic economic and social conditions prevailing in the Russian Federation during the early post-Soviet years, of which the increase in prostitution was merely one consequence among many.


the ground work for those disaster whs in place at the time of Khrushchev and Gurbachev a strong police state masked it . after the fall of USSR those coruption in official allowed mafia to get in power and the did the sex slavery


SalarHaqq said:


> The wrong choices of Russian policy-makers during those years were directly inspired by neoliberal western advisers, not by communists. With sounder policies, much better results could have been obtained, no matter the state of infrastructures inherited from the USSR.
> 
> Also, in a country turned upside down that goes through a systemic transition at every level (political, administrative, ideological, social, cultural, economic), uncontrolled economic laissez-faire policies are a recipe for disaster as they create an ideal breeding ground for all sorts of corruption.


the corruption was there it was not started at the time of yeltsin, it had nothing to do with liberals , he European were also liberal , those policy was also implemented in countries like east Germany after unification and also check and Slovakia and some other but the sex slavery didn't happened there 


SalarHaqq said:


> The USSR collapsed neither as a result of a large scale popular uprising, nor did a real economic meltdown take place (this occurred once western-leaning capitalists had taken over). Its downfall came as a result of its leadership headed by Gorbachev having decided to sabotage the system from within via ill-advised types of reforms. I'm not saying the USSR wouldn't have benefited from reforms, but these ought to have taken a completely different if not opposite direction to what Gorbachev introduced.
> 
> More profoundly, the countdown to the Soviet Union's fall was initiated right after Joseph Stalin's demise, when he was succeeded by people who thought western imperialists can be appeased or reasoned with, that coexistence as rivals is possible with the totalitarian US regime, or that the Soviet Union might gain in taking a little page out of the western system's book here and there.


the demise was started after Lenin it accelerated by Stalin . ussr could not mass produce quality material , all the products wee lower tier . their people rather used east European product than using Russian ones. they opted for Iron curtains to hide it from the world (what you advertise for Iran) and it failed miserably . just compare any of Russian equipment with their western counterpart and you see the difference And if you don't call mass uprising in what happened in eastern Europe then I don't knew what you'll call mass uprising.


SalarHaqq said:


> The IRGC receives almost twice as much as the Army from the defence budget, while other organizations like the Joint Staff, the Ministry's Research and Innovation Organization, the Basij etc receive their own shares, but when it comes to construction and development in the civilian realm then obviously other institutions overall have more means at their disposal than Sepah.


no one can compete with the fund that khatam Al-Anbia construction had access too maybe boniad and we saw when boniad facilated those funds in a right direction and financed Tehran University in producing Corona Virus Vaccine how faster they managed to build the vaccine than IRGC and let me tell you something don't ever think noora vaccine can reach to barkat vaccine.
you give fund to civilian and private sector and you see how fat your problem will be solved . keep it in the hand of government and armed force and you see how easily you fall back . the duty of government is giving direction to private sector , not competing with them


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The IRGC have proven to be the best infrastructural project managers in Iran hands down. Whatever meaningful budget they obtain, they deliver. They actually are the ones who put funds to good use. Their potent missile force, Iran's main asset of deterrence against the global "superpower", was developed on a shoestring budget in international comparison. Same applies to the civilian projects undertaken by Sepah's Khātam ol-Anbiyā Garrison. Then we may look at the automobile industry, which is managed by liberals, how mediocre and ambivalent its development has been compared to the wealth it generated for itself.


if they put their money in right direction , our deterrence was not just our missiles , it was diverse , it was our economy , our political power , our ground force our navy , our air force , not only missile force and by the way our deterrence is more in line of our proxies than missile force its in line with that we knew when to take a step back and be flexible. our missiles just entered the equation in last 7-10 years before hat they were glorified scuds and guess what when our missiles were not worth mentioning Libya , Afghanistan and Iraq get pulverized

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> the ground work for those disaster whs in place at the time of Khrushchev and Gurbachev a strong police state masked it . after the fall of USSR those coruption in official allowed mafia to get in power and the did the sex slavery



A strong state prevented these abuses from materializing. A state deliberately weakened at the hands of liberals made them possible.



> the corruption was there it was not started at the time of yeltsin, it had nothing to do with liberals



It was multiplied several fold by Yeltsin's liberal policies. Implementing liberal policies under those conditions is what proved really fatal for Russia.



> he European were also liberal , those policy was also implemented in countries like east Germany after unification and also check and Slovakia and some other but the sex slavery didn't happened there



Everywhere in Europe there is sex slavery and mafias trading human beings. It happened and happens everywhere over here. It's part and parcel of western capitalism.

East Germany was immediately integrated into one of the world's foremost economic powerhouses, and yet even now after 30 years many of the east-west inequalities caused by savage liberal policies have still not been curbed.

As for tiny Slovenia, it's nothing but an appendix of the German and Italian economies ever since it was integrated into these countries' extended economic zones in 1991, quite unlike the Russian Federation. Which in turn means that Slovenia has no real economic sovereignty nor independence, and that crises generated in the west will affect it disproportionately and durably, like in 2009. And Slovenia represents a singular exception among former Yugoslav republics... As for the other ex-federate entities of Yugoslavia, let's not even go there (they were plunged into engineered wars by western imperialist powers).



> the demise was started after Lenin it accelerated by Stalin . ussr could not mass produce quality material , all the products wee lower tier . their people rather used east European product than using Russian ones. they opted for Iron curtains to hide it from the world (what you advertise for Iran) and it failed miserably . just compare any of Russian equipment with their western counterpart and you see the difference



The supposed quality of products manufactured inside a country is the ultimate barometer of how viable that country's political system is? Many countries aren't capable of manufacturing products of similar quality as the main economic powers of the world, and yet their political systems aren't threatened by collapse.

Lenin with his capitalist NEP ("New Economic Policy") was not serious. However under Stalin, the political stability of the USSR was flawless. Until a domestic cabal, culminating with Gorbachev, progressively threw this stability under the bus by distancing itself more and more from the order put into place by Stalin.



> And if you don't call mass uprising in what happened in eastern Europe then I don't knew what you'll call mass uprising.



Because I was discussing the reasons behind the collapse of the USSR, not Warsaw Pact countries. But what happened in those countries, was mostly a series of CIA-orchestrated "colored revolutions" (in fact, the very first applications of this subversive scheme), complete with false flag operations and propagandistic psy-ops efforts such as the totally fictive "massacre of Timisoara" which never took place, along with photographs from an ordinary morgue which were falsely portrayed as depicting victims of Securitate.

Not unlike the so-called "Green movement" in Iran, which failed miserably.



> no one can compete with the fund that khatam Al-Anbia construction had access too maybe boniad and we saw when boniad facilated those funds in a right direction and financed Tehran University in producing Corona Virus Vaccine how faster they managed to build the vaccine than IRGC and let me tell you something don't ever think noora vaccine can reach to barkat vaccine.



I doubt that Khatam ol-Anbia's budget surpasses that of governmental ministries involved in construction work.

Bonyads share the same philosophy as the IRGC. They are revolutionary para-state foundations, not private sector actors. Which is why reformists and centrists dislike them as much as they dislike the IRGC.



> you give fund to civilian and private sector and you see how fat your problem will be solved . keep it in the hand of government and armed force and you see how easily you fall back . the duty of government is giving direction to private sector , not competing with them



The private sector is for the most part a thieving entity whose existential goal is to enrich itself, not to serve the common interest. Which is why western capitalism as of today is based on fiat money, financial bubbles, printing press and systemic corruption. Which is why it is collapsing, and why its oligarchs must devise insane "great reset" policies to try and provide this decaying system with a new lease on life.

A government's duty is to serve the common good. Not to compete with anyone, but to actually take over essential tasks related to the fulfillment of the common good, something the private sector systematically fails at achieving due to its self-serving nature. There is no magical, self-regulating "invisible hand" as postulated by classical economists, nor any "trickle down" phenomenon. These are smoke and mirrors devised by capitalist hoaxters.

One just need to compare the performance of Iran's automobile industries, for example, with that of Khatam ol-Anbiya to see who is the true problem solver and who isn't.



> our deterrence was not just our missiles , it was diverse , it was our economy , our political power , our ground force our navy , our air force , not only missile force.



I clearly stated "main asset of Iran's deterrence", which implies there have been others. However, the ballistic missiles were and are the centerpiece of Iran's defence architecture. It's them, not Iran's subs nor its anti-ship missiles (the rest of the Iranian navy has had no deterrence value against the US), nor Iran's air force, nor Iran's ground force that in case of a war would enable Iran to counteract the foundation of US military doctrine ie its air force, insofar as these missiles would be used to target the enemy's air bases, without which its air power would be neutered.

As for the economy, it's that same economy which is decried by liberals as "state controlled".



> and by the way our deterrence is more in line of our proxies than missile force its in line with that we knew when to take a step back and be flexible.



Indeed, the same network of regional allies which liberals such as Rafsanjani or Khatami were ready to trade away in unequal deals with the US regime. It's Sepah and the Quds Force not anyone else which created, expanded and are now keeping alive this network of allies. Liberals on the other hand are seeking to dismantle it.



> communism is against human nature and God teaching and that make it weak , you can keep it up by force for sometime but in the end it will kill innovation and the will to improve.



And so is liberalism. It is profoundly incompatible with Islamic teachings, with human nature as well as with natural law. Imam Khomeini (rA) in his famous letter to ayatollah Montazeri denounced liberalism and liberals in the most explicit terms possible. Liberalism is a perversion and one of the most dangerous ideological phenomena in the history of mankind.



> why the western media is strong ? why its words are appealing to the masses have you asked why .



For the same reason National-Socialist media were appealing to German audiences in the 1930's. For the same reason Bolshevik media were attracting Russian masses in the early 20th century.

A system based on usury and exploitation of humans, which is haram, will not subsist. Liberalism is going to disappear like all these other deviations.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> It was multiplied several fold by Yeltsin's liberal policies. Implementing liberal policies under those conditions is what proved really fatal for Russia.


didn't multiplied the curtain fall and everybody saw it


SalarHaqq said:


> Everywhere in Europe there is sex slavery and mafias trading human beings. It happened and happens everywhere over here.
> 
> East Germany was immediately integrated into one of the world's foremost economic powerhouses, and yet even now after 30 years many of the east-west inequalities caused by savage liberal policies have still not been curbed.
> 
> As for Slovenia, it's nothing but an appendix of the German and Italian economies, which again was integrated into these countries' economic zones after 1991, unlike the Russian Federation. Which in turn means that it has no real economic sovereignty, and that crises occurring in the west such as in 2009 will affect it disproportionately. And it's a singular exception among former Yugoslav republics. As for all other ex-federate entities of Yugoslavia, let's not even go there.


said check and Slovakia and check republic otherwise you can find slavery every where in Yugoslavia 
and you said , east Germany integrated in an economy that the corruption was controlled because it was transparent so they spared


SalarHaqq said:


> So the supposed quality of products is the ultimate barometer of a political system's survivability? Many countries are not capable of producing products of similar quality as the main economic powers of the world, and yet their political systems are nowhere threatened by collapse.
> 
> The political stability of the USSR was of flawless quality under Stalin. I don't count Lenin with his capitalist NEP ("New Economic Policy") into this. Until a domestic cabal, culminating with Gorbachev, progressively threw this stability under the bus by distancing itself more and more from the order put into place by Stalin.


yeah the political stability on the shoulder of the victims of Bria police state who were lost in far Siberia. if you wish that thanks god in Iran no one wants it. Stalin killed more than Iran population of those times from Russian people and sent even more to the hell called Siberia.
and we are talking about the country infrastructures as one base for stability.


SalarHaqq said:


> We were discussing the reasons underlying the collapse of the USSR, not Warsaw Pact countries. But what happened in those countries, was mostly a series of CIA-orchestrated "colored revolutions" (in fact, the very first applications of this subversive scheme), complete with false flag operations and propagandistic psy-ops efforts such as "massacre of Timisoara" which never took place and its fake morgue photographs.
> 
> Not unlike the so-called "Green movement" in Iran (which you appeared to be seeking to legitimize), which failed miserably.


collapse of Warsaw pact was the final nail in the coffin of USSR after the end of communism in east Europe ex USSR republic could not stand that inhuman system anymore.


SalarHaqq said:


> Not unlike the so-called "Green movement" in Iran (which you appeared to be seeking to legitimize), which failed miserably.


as far as I knew I didn't endorse any side on that movement as i can prove you both side told lies in that incident.


SalarHaqq said:


> Provide evidence that Khatam ol-Anbia's budget surpasses that of governmental ministries involved in construction work.


show me their budget and thefund they have access to and I give you the proof. my problem with them is not their existence its their lack of transparency


SalarHaqq said:


> The private sector is a thieving entity whose existential goal is to enrich itself, not to serve the common interest. Which is why western capitalism is based on fiat money, financial bubbles, printing press and systemic corruption. Which is why it is collapsing, and why its oligarchs must devise "great reset" policies to try and provide it with a new lease on life.


west didn't make any advance untill they let private sector do their work as is the


SalarHaqq said:


> The government's duty is to serve the common good. Not to compete with anyone, but to actually take over essential tasks related to the fulfillment of the common good


sadly the government is only good at taking the money and wasting it ,they don't care about it while private sector think about how they can get the most of the funds

case of china, if they didn't let private sector do its business they would have been second USSR.



SalarHaqq said:


> We only need to compare the performance of Iran's automobile industries, for example, with that of Khatam ol-Anbiya to see who is the problem solver and who isn't.


well our car industry is governmental managed , what you expect of it as I said government only must point the private sector to the direction it put for country it must not compete with them . the sad situation of our car industry is exact proof of what I say.


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> well our car industry is governmental managed , what you expect of it as I said government only must point the private sector to the direction it put for country it must not compete with them . the sad situation of our car industry is exact proof of what I say


Their are a number of mafia's in Iran that insist on keeping the status quo. As you mentioned, the car industry is one of them. Because it is government managed, we can all see why it does not grow and improve. It's literally because they have no reason to, no reason to improve quality, not reason to do anything but stay stagnant.

Governments job is not to govern everything, but to serve the people by facilitating, providing and allowing it's people opportunity to grow and grow more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> didn't multiplied the curtain fall and everybody saw it



The issues under discussion materialized after the collapse of the USSR not before.



> said check and Slovakia and check republic otherwise you can find slavery every where in Yugoslavia



My bad. But when it comes to the Czech Republic, not only has it become the new seat of the European pornographic mafia, but practically every road in the Czech Republic and Slovakia leading to Germany and Austria is teeming with (crystal methamphetamine junkie) prostitutes.



> and you said , east Germany integrated in an economy that the corruption was controlled because it was transparent so they spared



Corruption is massive even in Germany. As with any other western so-called democracy, corruption is at the core of the system. But Germany represents an inverted totalitarian state where oligarchs get to impose their rule on masses, whereas state authority in post-Soviet Russia was as good as entirely dismantled. Most probably this was provoked on purpose by western advisors read operatives in order to enable mass looting of Russia's national resources.

And in east Germany, and entire generation was misled by false promises and the noxious effects of savage financial capitalism introduced after reunification. To this day the wounds haven't completely healed, considering east-west gaps between German federal states.



> yeah the political stability on the shoulder of the victims of Bria police state who were lost in far Siberia.



And the west's political stability and economic affluence were obtained on the backs of tens of millions of people mass slaughtered in (neo-)colonial wars of aggression across the entire planet, as well as in foundational acts of genocide. In addition to the ongoing material enslavement and mental zombification (mind control) of their own populace.



> collapse of Warsaw pact was the final nail in the coffin of USSR after the end of communism in east Europe ex USSR republic could not stand that inhuman system anymore..



Like the most prominent Soviet dissident Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn rightly stressed, all eastern Europeans did at the end of the day was to trade one inhumane system for another, namely the scourge of western liberalism, whose yoke these nations are still to shake off.

What enabled the CIA to stage "colored revolutions" in Warsaw Pact countries was the fact that Gorbachev and his cabal let go of the USSR's allies, naively believing the west will refrain from integrating them into NATO and using them against the USSR / Russia.



> show me their budget and thefund they have access to and I give you the proof. my problem with them is not their existence its their lack of transparency



How can one first claim their budget is higher and then plead uncertainty for lack of evidence?



> west didn't make any advance untill they let private sector do their work as is the



When examined on a deeper level than the sole criterion of material accumulation (itself distributed in an increasingly non-egalitarian manner), the west made no progress worthy of that name. Their "progress" is in fact hogwash, it's a nihilistic path which will ultimately lead to the adoption of anti-specist programs aiming for the obliteration of mankind.

Iran really needs to devise its own path, rooted in its own civilizational and spiritual values. And unlike the west, Iran must not ditch its authentic traditions for some modernist delusions.



> sadly the government is only good at taking the money and wasting it ,they don't care about it while private sector think about how they can get the most of the funds



The private sector is essentially concerned about how the upper 1% of capitalists can best line their pockets. The rest they don't really care about. Only a legitimate public authority can pursue the common good, above and beyond corrupt private interests and pressure groups.



> case of china, if they didn't let private sector do its business they would have been second USSR.



It's not possible to tell exactly what would have happened if China did not adopt a market economy. Still, public conglomerates play a big role even now in China. And this is not a liberal system on the political level, so I guess authoritarian rule proved beneficial for China's economic development. On the economic level, it's an ambivalent experience like every capitalist endeavour. Wealth was accumulated, no doubt, but under what conditions for the Chinese labor force one wonders.



> well our car industry is governmental managed , what you expect of it as I said government only must point the private sector to the direction it put for country it must not compete with them . the sad situation of our car industry is exact proof of what I say.








As far as I know private investors own and manage IKCO. Shareholders who took decisions amounting to large scale rip-off of consumers, were private investors rather than government authorities.

The "Okhtapus" documentary, a really high quality work, provides detailed information on this:






Whereas Khatam ol-Anbiya isn't a private company, and it has been a success story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Map of current situation in Afghanistan. Green shows Taliban control. White is government control.

Taliban are now a 10 KM or so outside Kabul. This is do or die for the Kabul government. I heard Ashraf Ghani wants to give a speech on Friday or Saturday or address the nation. At this rate Kabul may be in Taliban hands before he can give any speech.

Corruption, disorganization, lack of leadership, lack of morale and many more issues have led to this. The Americans are partly to blame. They trained the Afghan security forces in their style rather than focusing on counter insurgency. They trained them to be reliant on air support, but now they don't have a sufficient airforce. 

I guess the puppet cannot stand without its puppet master. Without the strings, the puppet cannot stand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

The Taliban have recovered enough rifles to modernize the entire brigade level of ground forces rifles in Iran Imao. Kind of a shame on our part for not improving the quality of our ground unit equipment, particularly the army. But regardless as we can see, it's the training that matters the most,


----------



## sha ah

Iran is planning on upgrading their standard service rifle from the G3 to an HK417 type rifle (Masaf). However even the older G3 rifles still in use, they are all well maintained since Iran has reverse engineered the G3 a long time ago.

That's for the regular army. Some units of IRGC use M-16 type rifles and some units, along with most paramilitary (Basij) use AK type rifles.

It's not the weapons that matter, but the training, leadership. organization, morale, etc as the failure of the Afghan security forces have shown

I'm not sure if Taliban will begin using M-16/AR-15 type rifles since they prefer AKs. Also such rifles will require a constant supply of bullets. I'm pretty sure they have warehouses filled with AKs and their bullets are more accessible in the region and cheaper. For parts they could cannibalize the M-16s easily.








Stryker1982 said:


> The Taliban have recovered enough rifles to modernize the entire brigade level of ground forces rifles in Iran Imao. Kind of a shame on our part for not improving the quality of our ground unit equipment, particularly the army. But regardless as we can see, it's the training that matters the most,
> 
> View attachment 769519
> 
> 
> View attachment 769520
> 
> View attachment 769521


----------



## Amin Bactria

still one great argument the military makes is to have automated systems with enough sensoric and recon to make sure that nothing will happen because either way the border of afghanistan cant have a constantly deployed tank regiment its absurd also the tanks arent even deployed in a manner in which it would help on the border rather to stop any attempt of advances beyond the border
all you need in this case is the borderguard and a few specialists from army or so for these automated weapons and not dozens of tanks as it is the case now
i hope this doesnt become another proposal or idea only and that they take these kind of protective measures serious that are put forward specially this cable drone sounded interesting to add for certain border areas


----------



## Amin Bactria

iran has developed a drone which is hanging on a cable which gets for example put between far high points like between two hills or mountain tops even in some cases in western parts and this drone can move on the cable back and forth using cameras to detect smuggling and other intrusions and fire a flare round above the intruder group for warning and for easy detection
passive defense organisation and the police basically already asked rouhani administration for 2 years for this drones to be placed on the western border these greencard people are living in iran with their palaces in fact i know where zarif lives rouhani and the whole bunch i know even where the house of zarifs mother is these people have all the wealth and no security if iran has no security they dont either its so absurd how they sold out


----------



## Amin Bactria

sha ah said:


> Iran is planning on upgrading their standard service rifle from the G3 to an HK417 type rifle (Masaf). However even the older G3 rifles still in use, they are all well maintained since Iran has reverse engineered the G3 a long time ago.
> 
> That's for the regular army. Some units of IRGC use M-16 type rifles and some units, along with most paramilitary (Basij) use AK type rifles.
> 
> It's not the weapons that matter, but the training, leadership. organization, morale, etc as the failure of the Afghan security forces have shown
> 
> I'm not sure if Taliban will begin using M-16/AR-15 type rifles since they prefer AKs. Also such rifles will require a constant supply of bullets. I'm pretty sure they have warehouses filled with AKs and their bullets are more accessible in the region and cheaper. For parts they could cannibalize the M-16s easily.


thank to god that iran gets rid of factionalism in politics its either revolutionary or you are not welcome in politics this has to be a law simply because iam sick of irans industries being attacked from inside by nonsense blabbering fools like some liberal zionist loving professor in teheran a think tank which should be utterly taken down and which is at fault for protests and even deaths inside iran or other degenerates of the sort because iran was about to become really insecure because of it all and they attacked ostad raefipoor because he did his work it was so absurd they stopped several attempts already before for this firearm to be released which only lead to it becoming better and better they constantly try to attack such kind of organisations still today only arresting them will fix this basically all of the mafia starting with rouhani the trained freemason a nice liberal guy that the public was fooled with indeed


----------



## sha ah

Tanks are actually great for stopping a convoy of technicals in their tracks. That's just in case militant groups even think about trying anything. Deploying automated systems on the border is a great idea but they are expensive to setup and operate. Sometimes governments find it easier and cheaper to deploy troops already in service.

Realistically in a situation like this when there is a war waging in a neighboring country, it's a good idea to have a variety of equipment on the border including tanks, armored vehicles, helicopters, etc Watch this Russian/Tajik/Uzbek exercise on their borders.








Amin Bactria said:


> iran has developed a drone which is hanging on a cable which gets for example put between far high points like between two hills or mountain tops even in some cases in western parts and this drone can move on the cable back and forth using cameras to detect smuggling and other intrusions and fire a flare round above the intruder group for warning and for easy detection
> passive defense organisation and the police basically already asked rouhani administration for 2 years for this drones to be placed on the western border


----------



## Amin Bactria

iran needs to give an order of 100k masaf rifles these are good for the main rifle but iran also needs a higher calibre something between anti material and standard assault rifle




when we look at these than something between 11.5 and 8.58 on lower end will be needed aswell
iran has the low and the high end of these projectiles but it needs something in the middle and in fact a machine gun for example would do well with something like 9.5 instead of moving also there for 7.62 and its supposed to be special brass calibre but the point is rather by the ammo size than the current use of it


----------



## sha ah

By the start of next week close to 20% of Iran's eligible population will have received 1 dose of the Covid-19 vaccine, with more than 4% having received 2 shots.

Right now Iran is producing more than 5 million doses monthly of its own homemade vaccine, Barekat. In the next few months Iran will produce 20 million doses a month.

At the current rate, by the start of September, close to 30% will have received 1 shot with close to 6% or more having received 2 shots. In September the vaccination drive will go into full swing.

The daily deaths seem to have also reached a peak. Hopefully the number of deaths will only go down from now.

Compared to the leading countries Iran is behind by a few months. However compared to the average nation, in the next few months Iran will surge far ahead.

In the next few months Iran will also begin selling and distributing vaccines to foreign countries. This will be a great service to humanity. The western nations may not recognize it but the world will be thankful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

Have a bad feeling Raisi just repeating the Rohani way of governing and selecting people for positions...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426491113918042114


----------



## sha ah

16 million people in Iran have so far received vaccines out of an eligible 57 million. Iran is well on its way. 

Only a handful of countries are even producing vaccines. I'm not talking about licensing and reproducing. Iranians have conducted the research and are now producing their very own vaccines.

In the coming months you will see most people in Iran receive vaccines and Iran distributing to a dozen or more nations. 

Again the west will downplay this achievement but the world will appreciate Iran's contributions to humanity.



PeeD said:


> Have a bad feeling Raisi just repeating the Rohani way of governing and selecting people for positions...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426491113918042114

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

sha ah said:


> 16 million people in Iran have so far received vaccines out of an eligible 57 million. Iran is well on its way.
> 
> Only a handful of countries are even producing vaccines. I'm not talking about licensing and reproducing. Iranians have conducted the research and are now producing their very own vaccines.
> 
> In the coming months you will see most people in Iran receive vaccines and Iran distributing to a dozen or more nations.
> 
> Again the west will downplay this achievement but the world will appreciate Iran's contributions to humanity.



What you said is true. I also don't agree with what that guy has written in the tweet.
But in the video we see a false promise by the new VP, months ago.
Keep it professional, no false promises and even if, then don't promote someone doing it to a very high position.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Their are a number of mafia's in Iran that insist on keeping the status quo. As you mentioned, the car industry is one of them. Because it is government managed, we can all see why it does not grow and improve. It's literally because they have no reason to, no reason to improve quality, not reason to do anything but stay stagnant.
> 
> Governments job is not to govern everything, but to serve the people by facilitating, providing and allowing it's people opportunity to grow and grow more.



The automobile industry in Iran is privately owned and managed. I would recommend watching the outstanding documentary "Octopus", whose director conducted serious empirical research into the corrupt practices of IKCO shareholders, who are essentially liberal-minded private investors rather than government agencies:






Moreoever, the notion that a privatized automobile sector open to (foreign) competitors will experience greater levels of innovation and improved product quality thanks to free market competition is flawed. Simply because the automobile market is an oligopolistic one at the global scale: with the rampant mergers of major carmaking companies over the past decades, these are now concentrated into only a handful of conglomerates.

Which in turn encourages them to reach tacit mutual understandings on how to share the market between themselves, rather than engaging into actual competition.

This holds true of practically all major industries and service activities in the capitalist west nowadays. In other words, there is no real innovation-promoting competition between corporate oligopolies that attribute market shares to each other through backdoor deals.

https://topforeignstocks.com/2019/10/27/the-global-auto-industry-is-an-oligopoly/

http://docplayer.net/4353499-The-ev...a-few-and-subsequent-oligopoly-formation.html









This is why the automobile industry is considered an oligopoly


Here's everything you need to know about why is the automobile industry is considered an oligopoly, and the current state of the industry.




suvcult.com





This is what unfettered capitalism leads to. Not to nicely functional, self-regulating free markets, but to a negation of these principles. It truly is an inherently flawed, self-defeating system.



> Governments job is not to govern everything, but to serve the people by facilitating, providing and allowing it's people opportunity to grow and grow more.



Government does not have to manage every single aspect of the economy, however it should absolutely intervene in four types of sectors and/or activities:

1) Regulation of financial markets and maintenance of national sovereignty in the monetary realm. In particular, a government-controlled Central Bank and control over money printing.

Else, independent central bankers in charge will tend to constantly prescribe a restrictive monetary policy and structural adjustment so as to benefit large corporations, with pressure constantly mounting on the working class, the poor and even the middle class, thus provoking a steady rise in social-economic inequality.

Something that would be particularly intolerable in an Islamic system, where social justice is a central theological tenet Muslims have a duty to pursue. The 1979 Islamic Revolution took place in the name of the mostaz'afin or downtrodden, and revolutionaries are not going to throw this Islamic principle over board and substitute it by some dangerous bankster-led mechanism, whose failure can be witnessed right now in the west and its client states.

Also, few Iranians realize how incredibly lucky they are for being one of the very last nations on earth whose central bank is neither privatized nor independent from the government. The day this happens (God forbid), Iran as a nation-state will effectively lose its sovereignty to the likes of the Rothschilds, the Morgan Stanleys, the Goldman Sachs's. Even if most ordinary citizens would possibly not be able to perceive it immediately, their country would have lost its so hardly preserved independence.

2) Industries, agricultural activities and services where private actors will be disincentivized to invest into, either because of a comparatively low return on investment, or to a delayed, slow paced return on investment, coupled or not with prohibitive entry costs. Resulting either in under-investment, or in oligopolistic corporations taking over, usually with the participation of foreign investors (which implies foreign control). Unless of course authorities step in to regulate the flaw.

3) Sectors of the economy deemed crucial for national security. For example the food industry and key agricultural staples such as wheat.

4) Sectors considered strategic enough for governmental authorities to protect nascent national production against foreign competition which would otherwise nip national manufacturers in a bud.

To break it down,

* Sectors where tight regulation and intervention by public authorities is required to guarantee supply and affordable price levels:

- Food industries and agricultural staples.
- Pharmaceutical industries.

* Sectors which ought to remain public monopolies:

- Extraction and sale of oil and gas.
- Distribution of water, electricity and gas.
- Fundamental telecommunications infrastructure.
- Fundamental railway infrastructure, public urban transportation.
- Defence industries, space program, etc. 
- Nuclear program.

* Sectors where the state may share means of production with the private sector, but should own a good proportion of these:

- Strategic heavy industries.
- Strategic high-tech and knowkedge based industries.
- Power generation.
- Telecommunications.
- Healthcare, in particular hospitals (a strong network of public hospitals alongside private ones is a must).
- Construction (Khatam ol-Anbiya should continue being active alongside private companies).
- Airliners (national flagship airliner).
- Education (public schools and universities must largely outnumber private ones).
- Production and supply of cultural goods and amenities (cultural centers, bookstores etc).
- Broadcast media (even if their current monopoly status may be loosened to some extent).

Everywhere else, free market norms may apply under the condition that fair and just labor laws guarantee the rights and dignity of workers and employees.

This is balanced enough. Problem we have though, is that Iranian liberals tend to be more Catholic than the Pope.

It's as if they were conceptually and factually stuck in 1991, still imagining like Francis Fukuyama back in the day, that mankind's ideological and political history had come to a halt with the collapse of the USSR, by virtue of which the western model of secular liberal "democracy" and unchecked capitalism supposedly scored an eternally lasting victory, leaving it unchallenged for all time to come given a supposed inherent superiority over every other potentially conceivable system.

Of course these naive dogmatic beliefs have since been largely retracted or relativized, including by many of their original advocates. But somehow, Iranian liberals missed the boat. They seem more indoctrinated than "good old" Serbian Otpor students bankrolled and trained by Soros-owned foundations.

The 2009 global financial crisis which ripped through the western-dominated capitalist world, as well as the unstoppable ascent of an authoritarian-ruled China along with the revival of an illiberal-oriented Russia as competing centers of power in an increasingly multipolar world, not to mention crumbling infrastructures and widening social unrest in America have served as wake-up calls to many. And yet Iranian liberals prefer clinging to their western-inspired outlook as if nothing happened.

With its unparalleled history the Iranian nation can do without a current of thought as civilizationally alienated as this one. Iran has everything she needs to keep sustaining herself and improving the spiritual and material lives of her people - from natural to human resources as well as an outstanding cultural and philosophical heritage. Why even look abroad for inspiration, and to the zionist-dominated western political and economic order at that, knowing moreover that the regimes associated with this order happen to be existential enemies of Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well car prices are going up all over the world right now. Used cars have gone up in value quite a bit. This is because Covid-19 caused semiconductor factory shutdowns in Asia which has led to a shortage in cpu chips. Also Iran is under sanctions and many of the car parts that Iran does not produce have had to be purchased from the black market or under the table at higher costs.

Still there are those who have taken advantage of this situation to increase prices much more than necessary. I think it's time that Iran drop the 100% tax on car imports. They wanted to protect the Iranian automobile industry and foster growth. Now Iran produces 1 million cars a year and Iranian cars are much cheaper than most foreign brands.

Maybe 10-20% import fee would be reasonable but not 100%. It's time Iranian cars compete on a level playing field with global competitors.

Yes any corrupt practices by overly greedy investors should be stamped out. Did you know that in the USA, the richest people pay the least amount of tax ? For example Jeff Bezos, the richest man in the world, only pays 1-3% tax most years. A few years back he even got $4000 on his tax returns.

Bezos mostly makes money through his stock shares of Amazon increasing in value. However in the US you don't pay tax on stocks unless you sell your stocks. Some years he had made tens of billions but instead of selling his stocks he continues to get loans from banks at 5% or less.



SalarHaqq said:


> The automobile industry in Iran is privately owned and managed.
> 
> I would recommend watching the outstanding documentary "Okhtapus", whose author conducted some fascinating in depth research into some of the corrupt practices by IKCO's shareholders, who are liberal-minded private investors rather than government officials:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreoever, the notion that a privatized automobile industry will experience greater levels of innovation and quality improvement thanks to free market competition is flawed. Simply because the automobile market is an oligopolistic one at the global scale: with increasing fusion and concentration of large carmaking companies, there are no more than a handful of these left.
> 
> Which in turn encourages them to come to tacit understandings as to how to share the market between them, instead of engaging in competition.
> 
> This is the case of all major industries and even service activities in the capitalist west nowadays. In other words, there is no real innovation-promoting competition between corporate oligopoles that attribute market shares to each other through backdoor deals.
> 
> https://topforeignstocks.com/2019/10/27/the-global-auto-industry-is-an-oligopoly/
> 
> http://docplayer.net/4353499-The-ev...a-few-and-subsequent-oligopoly-formation.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the automobile industry is considered an oligopoly
> 
> 
> Here's everything you need to know about why is the automobile industry is considered an oligopoly, and the current state of the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suvcult.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what unfettered capitalism leads to. Not to perfectly functional, self-regulating free markets, but to a negation of these principles. It truly is an inherently flawed, self-defeating system.
> 
> 
> 
> Government does not have to manage every single aspect of the economy to the slightest detail, however it should at all times intervene in four types of sectors and/or activities:
> 
> 1) Regulation of financial markets and maintenance of national sovereignty in the monetary realm. In particular, a government-controlled Central Bank and state control over money printing.
> 
> Else, those in charge will constantly prescribe a restrictive monetary policy and structural adjustment for the benefit of large corporations, with pressure constantly mounting on the working masses and the poor, thus provoking regular increase in social-economic inequalities.
> 
> Something that would be particularly intolerable in an Islamic system, where social justice is a central theological tenet Muslims have a duty to enact. The 1979 Islamic Revolution was made in the name of the mostaz'afin, the downtrodden, and revolutionaries are not going to throw this Islamic principle overboard for some dangerously utopian concepts of bankster-led ultra-capitalism, which are failing right before our eyes in the west and its client states.
> 
> 2) Industries, agricultural sectors and services where private actors will be disincentivized to invest into due either to a comparatively low return on investment, or to a protracted, slow paced return on investment.
> 
> 3) Sectors of economic activity deemed crucial for national security. For example the food industry and key agricultural staple products such as wheat. Other example, the pharmaceutical industries.
> 
> 4) Sectors considered important enough for governmental authorities to protect nascent national production against foreign competition that would otherwise nip it in a bud.
> 
> To break it down,
> 
> * Sectors where tight regulation and intervention by public authorities is required to guarantee supply and affordable price levels:
> 
> - Food industries and staple agricultural products.
> - Pharmaceutical industries.
> 
> * Sectors that ought to remain public monopolies:
> 
> - Extraction and sale of oil and gas.
> - Distribution of water, electricity and gas.
> - Telecommunications fundamental infrastructure.
> - Railway fundamental infrastructure, public urban transportation.
> - Defence industries, space program, etc.
> 
> * Sectors where the state may share means of production with the private sector, but should own a good proportion of these:
> 
> - Strategic heavy industries.
> - Strategic high-tech and knowkedge based industries.
> - Power generation.
> - Telecommunications.
> - Healthcare, in particular hospitals (a strong network of public hospitals alongside private ones is a must).
> - Construction (Khatam ol-Anbiya should continue being active alongside private companies).
> - Airliners (national flagship airliner).
> - Education (public schools and universities must be largely predominant in numbers).
> - Production and supply of cultural goods and amenities (cultural centers, bookstores etc).
> - Broadcast media (even if their monopoly status may be revised to some extent).
> 
> Everywhere else, free market norms may apply under the condition that fair and just labor laws guarantee the rights and dignity of workers and employees.
> 
> This is balanced enough. Problem we have though, is that Iranian liberals tend to be more Catholic than the Pope.
> 
> It's as if they were conceptually and factually stuck in 1991, still imagining like Francis Fukuyama back then, that the ideological and political history of man had come to a halt with the collapse of the USSR, thanks to which the western model of secular liberal "democracy" coupled with unchecked capitalism supposedly scored an eternally lasting victory, and would thus be left unchallenged for all time to come given it's inherent superiority, so they thought, over every other possibly conceivable type of system.
> 
> Of course these naive dogmatic beliefs have since been largely retracted or relativized, including by many of those who conceived them initially. But somehow, Iranian liberals missed the boat. They seem more indoctrinated than the "good old" Serbian Otpor students bankrolled and trained by Soros-owned foundations.
> 
> Somehow, the 2009 global financial crisis which ripped through the western-dominated capitalist world, the steady ascent of an authoritarian China along with the revival of an illiberal Russia as rival centers of power in a more and more multipolar world, as well as crumbling infrastructures and increasing social unrest in America served as wake-up calls to many, and yet Iranian liberals apparently prefer clinging to their western-centric outlook as if nothing happened. So they keep dwelling in their slumber... or perhaps it's just that they pretend to be asleep.
> 
> In my opinion, the great Iranian nation with its unparalleled history can do without a current of thought as civilizationally alienated as this. Iran has everything she needs to keep sustaining herself and improving the lives and spirituality of her people - from natural to human resources and an outstanding cultural and philosophical heritage. Why even look abroad for inspiration, and to the zionist-dominated western political and economic system of all places, knowing moreover that the regimes which designed this system are existential enemies to Iran?


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Well car prices are going up all over the world right now. Used cars have gone up in value quite a bit. This is because Covid-19 caused semiconductor factory shutdowns which has led to a shortage in cpu chips. Also Iran is under sanctions and many of the car parts that Iran does not produce have had to be purchased from the black market or under the table at higher costs.
> 
> Still there are those who have taken advantage of this situation to increase prices much more than necessary. I think it's time that Iran drop the 100% tax on car imports. They wanted to protect the Iranian automobile industry and foster growth. Now Iran produces 1 million cars a year and Iranian cars are much cheaper than most foreign brands.
> 
> Maybe 10-20% import fee would be reasonable but not 100%. It's time Iranian cars compete on a level playing field with global competitors.



The thing is that there won't be any real competition even then, since car industries are oligopolistic at the global level ie in the hands of a few multinational groups resulting from successive fusions. A token number of foreign conglomerates entering the Iranian market will lead to them and IKCO and Saipa striking deals to share the market, rather actually competing against each other. Either this, or Iranian producers will disappear. But it will not prevent corrupt schemes detrimental to the consumer. 



> Yes any corrupt practices by overly greedy investors should be stamped out. Did you know that in the USA, the richest people pay the least amount of tax ? For example Jeff Bezos, the richest man in the world, only pays 1-3% tax most years. A few years back he even got $4000 on his tax returns.



Yes, completely appalling. Now the issue is that these practices are ingrained in the capitalist system. The system practically depends on them for its continued survival. A thorough rethinking is required - before these same elites do it in our place and to our further detriment, starting with the implementation of the ban on usury as required by Islam.


----------



## sha ah

Usury is banned in most developed countries. I'm talking about loaning money at extremely high rates of interest. That's the definition of usury right ? 

However in this day and age to ban the practice of loaning in general doesn't make sense since loans lead to increased business activity / financial growth and interest rates are tied to inflation rates.



SalarHaqq said:


> The thing is that there won't be any real competition even then, since car industries are oligopolistic at the global level ie in the hands of a few multinational groups resulting from successive fusions. A token number of foreign conglomerates entering the Iranian market will lead to them and IKCO and Saipa striking deals to share the market, rather actually competing against each other. Either this, or Iranian producers will disappear.
> 
> This will not prevent corrupt schemes at the expense of the consumer. Only systematic judicial action can achieve this aim.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, well the issue is that these practices are ingrained in the capitalist system. The system practically depends on them for its continued survival. A thorough rethinking is required - before these same elites do it in our place and to our further detriment, starting with the implementation of the ban on usury as required by Islam.


----------



## sammuel

PeeD said:


> 500-600 deaths are not important in the grand picture



Wow.

Tell it to this one woman.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425815085159694337
~


----------



## TheImmortal

More Free R&D for Iran’s armed forces


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426227648322326528

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

sammuel said:


> Wow.
> 
> Tell it to this one woman.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425815085159694337
> ~


 ''Samuel''. The propaganda account from the Israeli foreign ministry cyber department never fail to show his obvious Iran-obsession.









Taliban’s Next Stop: Kabul, Kashmir and Kerala : The Stateman


Ghani should declare war on Pakistan without further delay and send troops into both Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) and Baluchistan simultaneously declaring the Durand line a falsely divide between Afghanistan with Pakistan occupied KPK and call for the reunification of the forcefully separated Pashtun...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

sammuel said:


> I don't know how can you talk about " obsession " , it is the mullah regime that is abscessed with my country.
> We Israelis have nothing against Iranians. Do you see any Israelis burning Iranians flags ? Building a clock with a count down to Iranian destruction ?
> 
> We do dislike the mullah regime which is another matter altogether , but so do most Iranians.
> 
> 
> As for the topic you ignore ,
> 
> here is what an Iranian think of how the mullah regime handled this issue :
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426235485844815875
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> ``



Why should i believe you ''Samuel'' ? In fact, i am not even sure if you are a real person writing this or some propaganda account of the Israeli cyber department. I remember you from Irandefence.net days where you trolled your favorite subject, Iran, non-stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Mazari Sharif has pretty much fallen to the Taliban. Afghan security forces are fleeing towards the airport already. So much for Dostum and his men.

Honestly these guys are useless. What's their excuse now ? They obviously had enough supplies inside the city. I guess a puppet cannot be held up without the strings of its puppet master.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426589676966711296


----------



## Shawnee

Random shit that I like:

Home made chip


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426320030292189186

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Dariush the Great said:


> Why should i believe you ''Samuel'' ? In fact, i am not even sure if you are a real person writing this or some propaganda account of the Israeli cyber department. I remember you from Irandefence.net days where you trolled your favorite subject, Iran, non-stop.



I remember many Iranians agreeing with me there . If I remember correctly most of those people who held opinions such as yours would not take long to get banned there . . .

~


----------



## Dariush the Great

sammuel said:


> I remember many Iranians agreeing with me there . If I remember correctly most of those people who held opinions such as yours would not take long to get banned there . . .
> 
> ~


Yet you are more than 2 decades obsessed with Iran, Mr.hasbara troll.
People need to understand who you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

به استثنای فاطمیون فقط یک نفر میتونه برابر طالبان قوی ظاهر بشه

علیپور
یک کلام
نه ژنراله نه مارشاله
فقط علیپوره

البته یه معامله برای غرب کابل شاید از مقاومت 
منطقی تر باشه





Khalilzad said Alipour is a danger. Ghani fought Alipour more than Taliban

Khalilzad said Fatemioun will enter Afghanistan. They told Trump Taliban is tired of the war


​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426616285350305794
اینم زرهی زرهی که میخواستین


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Iran is planning on upgrading their standard service rifle from the G3 to an HK417 type rifle (Masaf). However even the older G3 rifles still in use, they are all well maintained since Iran has reverse engineered the G3 a long time ago.
> 
> That's for the regular army. Some units of IRGC use M-16 type rifles and some units, along with most paramilitary (Basij) use AK type rifles.
> 
> It's not the weapons that matter, but the training, leadership. organization, morale, etc as the failure of the Afghan security forces have shown
> 
> I'm not sure if Taliban will begin using M-16/AR-15 type rifles since they prefer AKs. Also such rifles will require a constant supply of bullets. I'm pretty sure they have warehouses filled with AKs and their bullets are more accessible in the region and cheaper. For parts they could cannibalize the M-16s easily.


I know all of this stuff already having been on the forum for years. However, they always announce programs or prototypes that we've yet to see come to fruition. So clearly either they are not interested in what is being offered for various reasons, or it is no economical for production. Eitherway, I will wait to see with my own eyes first before believing. I only mean modern arms for the professional volunteer force, not conscripts (Sarbazi).

As for training, our troops are also not highly trained as well given the low budget for ground forces. Frankly, in order to actually train your troops you need to provide enough budget to run drills constantly. Given the low priority of the ground forces, it's expected that they are not running drills often to improve theirs skills. If they don't even bother given body armor to the men in Syria, then don't expect them to spend alot of time for training either.

But we all know any conflict with Iran would likely be a technological war with equipment rather than infantry so clearly the leadership is wise in this sense and have invested their funds well in my opinion.

If we are always going to have money problems that does not allow for enough allocation of funds for a future soldier modernization program (including training), then clearly the problem is that we are not generating enough money. Strengthening the economy is strengthening the military. Gold wins wars.



sammuel said:


> Wow.
> 
> Tell it to this one woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425815085159694337
> ~



In the US their have had a thousand deaths per day, and no one is telling Biden or Trump to "burn".

The psyche that has been created by alot of opposition forces have warped peoples minds into irrational thinking. I have yet to see anyone in the west cursing their president about a corona-related death except for Iran. Opposition will literally take every uncontrollable incident like a Chinese corona virus, or an earthquake and turn it into politics.

Yes, they could've done better of course, but ultimately, this is a global virus and their isn't much one can do but to accept that this is part of life now. Best than can be done is vaccinate as much as possible in the hope that their will be less deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

We have seen how useless body armor can be in Afghanistan. Yes it's important but morale, leadership, organization, motivation, etc are much more important factors when it comes to waging war.

Iran's regular army is made up of mostly conscripts. I believe a third of the regular army is made up of professionals. The conscripts though are essentially like a reserve force which is in a higher state of readiness. That's all.

IRGC are really Iran's frontline / elite units and they get most of the priority because they are more motivated, professional and reliable in general.

I'm pretty sure that monetary issues are behind some of the delayed programs, especially with the sanctions right now. However all we can do is wait and see. Only time will tell.



Stryker1982 said:


> I know all of this stuff already having been on the forum for years. However, they always annouce programs or prototypes that we've yet to see come to fruition. So clearly either they are not interested in what is being offered, or it is no economical for production. Eitherway, I will wait to see with my own eyes first before believing.
> 
> As for training, our troops are also not highly trained as well given the low budget for ground forces. Frankly, in order to actually train your troops you need to provide enough budget to run drills constantly. Given the low priority of the ground forces, it's expected that they are not running drills often to improve theirs skills. If they don't even bother given body armor to the men in Syria, then don't expect them to spend alot of training either.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> We have seen how useless body armor can be in Afghanistan. Yes it's important but morale, leadership, organization, motivation, etc are much more important factors when it comes to waging war.


I am aware of this, this is the bare minimum that should be expected from every nation. To win, we need equipment so we don't have to lose men by the thousands in battle. You are not listening to me, we don't have this problem that they do in Afghanistan, but that isn't good enough. You are always making to many excuses for these guys.


sha ah said:


> Iran's regular army is made up of mostly conscripts. I believe a third of the regular army is made up of professionals. The conscripts though are essentially like a reserve force which is in a higher state of readiness. That's all.


The regulars army has been so weak over the last decades I'm struggling to see exactly what they can do. Just on the fact that the IRGC are for some reason monitoring the borders with Afghanistan. Why?

What is the purpose of the army if they do not even monitor the borders of Iran. Why does the IRGC have to setup up watch points to do this? Another example, the army cannot order for laser guided artillery because it is too expensive. That is not a small issue. This is a major financial issue that has effects on wages and training and therefore morale.


sha ah said:


> IRGC are really Iran's frontline / elite units and they get most of the priority because they are more motivated, professional and reliable in general.


The IRGC are not elite units, they are just a parallel military, they are probably better trained and equipped on average, highly motivated as you say and are very reliable troops. Therefore we should give them the best tools available to send Takfiri scum to the depths of hell!
IRGC has specialized troops but they are part of units like Saberin or marines, and not regular IRGC ground forces.


sha ah said:


> I'm pretty sure that monetary issues are behind some of the delayed programs, especially with the sanctions right now. However all we can do is wait and see. Only time will tell.


100%. It's always been about monetary issues. I mostly blame the lack of funds to sanctions and we can't expect them to do everything because of these issues. The one thing I'm glad they are doing is, that they are still working on new projects, new designs and new products and while alot of them are not produced like the Basir laser guided artillery, I know one day they will be when the monetary conditions are better. We can produce everything we need to match the equipment level of any standard modern military in the world ourselves, from body armor, to thermal scopes to composite helmets you name it.

One day, I hope these numerous projects will be activated, but I can only expect it when the financial conditions of the country improve. For these reasons and many more civilian reasons I believe that their will likely be a nuclear deal that will allow us to sell our oil again on world markets. That would bring 10s of billions of dollars into the country, even an addition 1 billion for the army would make a world of a difference.


----------



## sha ah

I'm not trying to make excuses but here's the thing. In a conflict with the USA, body armor will be the last thing that Iran will be worried about.

In case of a regional conflict Iran will mostly depend on deterence with its missiles and most regional nations soldiers do not have bullet proof vests.

Also Iran's military doctrine is based on defense and in most war scenarios Iran's main goal will be defense.

I'm thinking that for these reasons, Iranian leadership are not in a huge hurry to give every soldier kevlar vests, especially soldiers who are thought of as more of a reserve force.

Then there's the entire religious ideology of martyrdom which also has an influence on how Iran arms its soldiers.

If you consider the fact that the regular army has 500,000 men, IRGC 300,000, then border guards, police, Basij who number another million supposedly, then obviously it's doubtful that Iran will give Kevlar vests to all of them.

Most likely only the more elite units in the army, IRGC . It would be great if all the border guards and police had it as well but I doubt they will do it.

The only way Iran will equip all of its security forces is if Iran's economic situation improves drastically somehow.

It's sad because Iran is a country that has the potential to make over 1 trillion a year easily. However because of political reasons that is not the case. Atleast Iran's GDP is growing now.



Stryker1982 said:


> I am aware of this, this is the bare minimum that should be expected from every nation. To win, we need equipment so we don't have to lose men by the thousands in battle. You are not listening to me, we don't have this problem that they do in Afghanistan, but that isn't good enough. You are always making to many excuses for these guys.
> 
> The regulars army has been so weak over the last decades I'm struggling to see exactly what they can do. Just on the fact that the IRGC are for some reason monitoring the borders with Afghanistan. Why?
> 
> What is the purpose of the army if they do not even monitor the borders of Iran. Why does the IRGC have to setup up watch points to do this? Another example, the army cannot order for laser guided artillery because it is too expensive. That is not a small issue. This is a major financial issue that has effects on wages and training and therefore morale.
> 
> The IRGC are not elite units, they are just a parallel military, they are probably better trained and equipped on average, highly motivated as you say and are very reliable troops. Therefore we should give them the best tools available to send Takfiri scum to the depths of hell!
> IRGC has specialized troops but they are part of units like Saberin or marines, and not regular IRGC ground forces.
> 
> 100%. It's always been about monetary issues. I mostly blame the lack of funds to sanctions and we can't expect them to do everything because of these issues. The one thing I'm glad they are doing is, that they are still working on new projects, new designs and new products and while alot of them are not produced like the Basir laser guided artillery, I know one day they will be when the monetary conditions are better. We can produce everything we need to match the equipment level of any standard modern military in the world ourselves, from body armor, to thermal scopes to composite helmets you name it.
> 
> One day, I hope these numerous projects will be activated, but I can only expect it when the financial conditions of the country improve. For these reasons and many more civilian reasons I believe that their will likely be a nuclear deal that will allow us to sell our oil again on world markets. That would bring 10s of billions of dollars into the country, even an addition 1 billion for the army would make a world of a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So Mazar Sharif has already fallen into Taliban hands. Only Kabul is left. It's basically game over. Their military didn't even put up a fight.

What a waste of trillions of dollars. Oh well atleast the military industrial complex made a fortune. 

Ashraf Ghanis speech was garbage. A 12 year old could have done a better job of motivating a nation to fight. Pathetic.









Huge blow for Afghan gov’t as Taliban seizes northern stronghold


Capture of Mazar-i-Sharif gives the Taliban control over all of northern Afghanistan, as it also draws closer to Kabul.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> I'm not trying to make excuses but here's the thing. In a conflict with the USA, body armor will be the last thing that Iran will be worried about.
> 
> In case of a regional conflict Iran will mostly depend on deterence with its missiles and most regional nations soldiers do not have bullet proof vests.
> 
> Also Iran's military doctrine is based on defense and in most war scenarios Iran's main goal will be defense.
> 
> I'm thinking that for these reasons, Iranian leadership are not in a huge hurry to give every soldier kevlar vests, especially soldiers who are thought of as more of a reserve force.
> 
> Then there's the entire religious ideology of martyrdom which also has an influence on how Iran arms its soldiers.
> 
> If you consider the fact that the regular army has 500,000 men, IRGC 300,000, then border guards, police, Basij who number another million supposedly, then obviously it's doubtful that Iran will give Kevlar vests to all of them.
> 
> Most likely only the more elite units in the army, IRGC . It would be great if all the border guards and police had it as well but I doubt they will do it.
> 
> The only way Iran will equip all of its security forces is if Iran's economic situation improves drastically somehow.
> 
> It's sad because Iran is a country that has the potential to make over 1 trillion a year easily. However because of political reasons that is not the case. Atleast Iran's GDP is growing now.


You basically just said the same thing I was saying. No argument here lol


----------



## sha ah

In less than a week the Taliban took Afghanistan. Talk about a lightning offensive. The Afghan security forces did not even put up a fight in most cases. The only thing preventing the Taliban from taking Kabul will be the American troops in the city.

The Taliban will probably wait until the US pulls out and then roll into Kabul without much of a fight. How much do you want to bet that Ashraf Ghani already has already booked his ticket ? It's over. The Taliban won.









Taliban capture key northern city, approach Afghan capital


The Taliban have captured a large, heavily defended city in northern Afghanistan in a major setback for the government, and the insurgents are approaching the capital less than three weeks before the U.S. hopes to complete its troop withdrawal.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## sha ah

The noose has tightened around Kabul. Mazar Sharif fell today after Herat and Kandahar fell yesterday. Only US troops are preventing the fall of Kabul. After they withdraw Kabul will fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

sha ah said:


> By the start of next week close to 20% of Iran's eligible population will have received 1 dose of the Covid-19 vaccine, with more than 4% having received 2 shots.
> 
> Right now Iran is producing more than 5 million doses monthly of its own homemade vaccine, Barekat. In the next few months Iran will produce 20 million doses a month.
> 
> At the current rate, by the start of September, close to 30% will have received 1 shot with close to 6% or more having received 2 shots. In September the vaccination drive will go into full swing.
> 
> The daily deaths seem to have also reached a peak. Hopefully the number of deaths will only go down from now.
> 
> Compared to the leading countries Iran is behind by a few months. However compared to the average nation, in the next few months Iran will surge far ahead.
> 
> In the next few months Iran will also begin selling and distributing vaccines to foreign countries. This will be a great service to humanity. The western nations may not recognize it but the world will be thankful.



You said this all before a six day lockdown started and after several unexplained slowdowns in vaccine production while officials spend their time blaming each other for not importing enough vaccines. This is a pandemic, not the automobile industry, there is no time to sit around for mass production to begin while people die enmass. Raisi just confirmed the import of 30 million doses himself.

There is no excuse for this and the lax enforcement of restrictions that climaxed in crowded muharram commenerations that directly allowed for the infection and deaths of hundreds of thousands of Iranians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426613023767150595

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Well it's not like I'm making it up. These are official figures. You can look them up yourself. There are 700 deaths a day in the USA right now and that number is increasing daily. They're not even close to the peak yet. The Indian (Delta) variant is simply too contagious. 

All of the countries in the world are trying to purchase Covid-19 vaccines right now. There is a limit to how much every country can get their hands on. Investing in Iranian made vaccines was the right choice in the long run.



Iranitaakharin said:


> You said this all before a six day lockdown started and after several unexplained slowdowns in vaccine production while officials spend their time blaming each other for not importing enough vaccines. This is a pandemic, not the automobile industry, there is no time to sit around for mass production to begin while people die enmass. Raisi just confirmed the import of 30 million doses himself.
> 
> There is no excuse for this and the lax enforcement of restrictions that climaxed in crowded muharram commenerations that directly allowed for the infection and deaths of hundreds of thousands of Iranians.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426613023767150595


----------



## Iranitaakharin

sha ah said:


> Well it's not like I'm making it up. These are official figures. You can look them up yourself. There are 700 deaths a day in the USA right now and that number is increasing daily. They're not even close to the peak yet. The Indian (Delta) variant is simply too contagious.
> 
> All of the countries in the world are trying to purchase Covid-19 vaccines right now. There is a limit to how much every country can get their hands on. Investing in Iranian made vaccines was the right choice in the long run.



Official figures yes, accurate figures, absolutely not. 









چرا آمار ابتلا و فوتی‌های کرونا واقعی نیست؟


یک اپیدمیولوژیست با اشاره به کاهش انجام تست‌های PCR در جهت شناسایی مبتلایان کرونا، گفت: بر این اساس تعداد زیادی از موارد بیماری را تشخیص نمی‌دهیم و به عبارتی موارد ما بیش از چیزی است که گزارش می‌کنیم. از طرفی مرگ‌هایی هم که به عنوان مرگ قطعی کووید۱۹ اعلام می‌کنیم همان هایی است که تست‌شان مثبت...




www.isna.ir





*آنچه گفته شد این است که تعداد زیادی از موارد بیماری را تشخیص نمی‌دهیم و به عبارتی موارد ما بیش از چیزی است که گزارش می‌کنیم. از طرفی مرگ‌هایی هم که به عنوان مرگ قطعی کووید۱۹ اعلام می‌کنیم همان‌هایی است که تست‌شان مثبت شده است؛ پس نه تعداد مرگ‌ها و نه تعداد ابتلاها واقعی نیست. البته واقعی نبودن به معنای گزارش جعلی نیست؛ بلکه بر اساس تعریف ارائه شده می‌بایست تعداد تست بیشتری انجام می‌دادیم اما به هر دلیلی این اتفاق نیفتاده است. *

The supply of vaccine imports is finite, but that goes for domestic production as well which has fell far short of promises. Vaccine importations were actively opposed by the health ministry.

asriran.com/003LXm

*فروردین ماه امسال همه مقدمات واردات شش میلیون دوز واکسن را با موافقت رئیس جمهور و ستاد کرونای تهران طی کردیم، اما به دلایلی که تاکنون برای ما مشخص نگردیده، وزارت بهداشت مانع از انجام کار شد.*

Caution and contingencies were thrown to the wind and now Iran is in the throes of the fifth wave with no peak in sight as this can only be determined when cases begin declining (refer to the ISNA article). Medical staff are emigrating at much higher rates than pre pandemic, further exacerbating the crisis. And for what, so officials could boast of domestic sufficiency?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Watch the last clip. It's hilarious.


----------



## sha ah

Iran has bought tens of millions of doses of vaccines from various sources. This can be verified by the WHO. If you don't want to believe it then you don't have to. If you want to believe only in sources that reaffirm your own preconceived notions then that is your choice.

I've even spoken to people who refuse to believe that Iran has been able to produce its own vaccine. They claim that Khamenei was injected with water rather than a vaccine and that Iran's vaccines, even if they are real, are not trustworthy and surely inferior to western variants. These belief systems are pretty much forms of confirmation bias but it is often impossible to change peoples minds.

I've heard that some people in Iran are wiling to pay up to $2000 dollars for a supposed foreign made vaccine on the streets rather than trust their own government and Doctors. Meanwhile some people in western countries who have received 2 doses of Pfizer or Moderna are still getting infected with Covid-19

The 5th wave was inevitable after the Indian (delta) variant began spreading all over the world. Iran is not the only country experiencing a new wave because of the Indian variant. Many nations where the majority have vaccinated are also being devastated. USA for example, like I said 700 a day and the numbers are skyrocketing right now. In the US right now many hospitals are beyond full capacity and professionals (nurses for example) quitting because of work fatigue is common even in western countries.

You know what's interesting. In many countries that have a surplus of vaccines, large portions of the populations refuse to receive vaccines at all. In countries where there aren't enough vaccines people whine and complain about not having access to vaccines. Sometimes I think that some people just want to complain and can't be made content no matter what the circumstances. Like the old saying goes "it's always greener on the other side"

In China they have a zero tolerance policy towards vaccines. They shut down entire buildings, entire cities and they test millions of people at a time. Yet despite this there are people complaining that China's zero tolerance policy is evil and authoritarian and cruel.

Look every option has a downside and negative aspects but at the end of the day when countries that are US allies and are not sanctioned cannot acquire enough vaccines, then how many could Iran acquire ? Are MRNA vaccines even suitable for Iran ? How many MRNA vaccine does Iran have the capacity to purchase from the US and distribute ? There is a reason why many US allies have turned to China to supply them rather than the USA. So considering all that then wasn't it a better long term choice for Iran to purchase and also produce vaccines ?

I mean think about it, many of the suppliers which Iran purchased vaccines from have not been able to deliver on time. This is because after what happened in India many countries shifted to vaccinating their own populations rather than selling vaccines out of fear.

It's also because in some cases, for various reasons, even large scale suppliers cannot live up to their expected quotas. For example Iran ordered 60 million doses from Russia alone but they have not lived up to their quotas. Neither has China or other nations which Iran has ordered from. So wasn't it a good idea for Iran to produce its own to fill the gap ?

I can guarantee that even if Iran was strictly focused on purchasing vaccines and even if Iran was not producing any vaccines, there would be people complaining saying that they did not do a good enough job. Like I said some people always want to complain and blame and point the finger. Again at the end of the day it's your choice whether you want to look at the big picture or not.



Iranitaakharin said:


> Official figures yes, accurate figures, absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> چرا آمار ابتلا و فوتی‌های کرونا واقعی نیست؟
> 
> 
> یک اپیدمیولوژیست با اشاره به کاهش انجام تست‌های PCR در جهت شناسایی مبتلایان کرونا، گفت: بر این اساس تعداد زیادی از موارد بیماری را تشخیص نمی‌دهیم و به عبارتی موارد ما بیش از چیزی است که گزارش می‌کنیم. از طرفی مرگ‌هایی هم که به عنوان مرگ قطعی کووید۱۹ اعلام می‌کنیم همان هایی است که تست‌شان مثبت...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.isna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *آنچه گفته شد این است که تعداد زیادی از موارد بیماری را تشخیص نمی‌دهیم و به عبارتی موارد ما بیش از چیزی است که گزارش می‌کنیم. از طرفی مرگ‌هایی هم که به عنوان مرگ قطعی کووید۱۹ اعلام می‌کنیم همان‌هایی است که تست‌شان مثبت شده است؛ پس نه تعداد مرگ‌ها و نه تعداد ابتلاها واقعی نیست. البته واقعی نبودن به معنای گزارش جعلی نیست؛ بلکه بر اساس تعریف ارائه شده می‌بایست تعداد تست بیشتری انجام می‌دادیم اما به هر دلیلی این اتفاق نیفتاده است. *
> 
> The supply of vaccine imports is finite, but that goes for domestic production as well which has fell far short of promises. Vaccine importations were actively opposed by the health ministry.
> 
> asriran.com/003LXm
> 
> *فروردین ماه امسال همه مقدمات واردات شش میلیون دوز واکسن را با موافقت رئیس جمهور و ستاد کرونای تهران طی کردیم، اما به دلایلی که تاکنون برای ما مشخص نگردیده، وزارت بهداشت مانع از انجام کار شد.*
> 
> Caution and contingencies were thrown to the wind and now Iran is in the throes of the fifth wave with no peak in sight as this can only be determined when cases begin declining (refer to the ISNA article). Medical staff are emigrating at much higher rates than pre pandemic, further exacerbating the crisis. And for what, so officials could boast of domestic sufficiency?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The automobile industry in Iran is privately owned and managed. I would recommend watching the outstanding documentary "Octopus", whose director conducted serious empirical research into the corrupt practices of IKCO shareholders, who are essentially liberal-minded private investors rather than government agencies:


Go and see which holdings havethe share of Iran khodro and who own them , who is the ceo and....


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## Shawnee

Watch Afghanistan today to see what is coming tomorrow:

This is how Mazloum Abdi will run away.
This is how Eden will fall to Houthis.
This is how Taiwan falls to China.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Usury is banned in most developed countries. I'm talking about loaning money at extremely high rates of interest. That's the definition of usury right ?
> 
> However in this day and age to ban the practice of loaning in general doesn't make sense since loans lead to increased business activity / financial growth and interest rates are tied to inflation rates.



By usury, I meant interest in general. Loaning is not banned however, only interests are. The ban is very much non-negotiable in Islam. I am aware of the subterfuge that consists in invoking inflation, but several maraje' issued fatwas declaring that the current system still amounts to "reba'" ie is not sufficiently conforming to Islamic principles.

_____



Hack-Hook said:


> Go and see which holdings havethe share of Iran khodro and who own them , who is the ceo and....



It functions as a private company. The identity of these individuals won't change this as long as they don't act on behalf of the state or government nor receive instructions from the latter. Also watch the documentary, the shareholders responsible for the scam described in the film did not hold government positions.


----------



## Aramagedon

آیا خرابکاری اسراییل باعث تأخیر در تولید واکسن برکت شد؟ 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## aryobarzan

love this one..lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Shawnee

Mysterious fires continue in Israel. This one is huge:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426944126084386824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

do any of you guys know this stuff here its actually serious science btw earthquake forecasting is actually a thing these days this method is actually worked with in iran as solid science because it basically was proven solid by iranian scientists that is why so many iranians watch this channel from the profession one of whom showed this channel to me


----------



## Amin Bactria

Muhammed45 said:


> View attachment 770029


guys please add also to global islamic resistance thread i created all resistance related issues if they come up thanks


Shawnee said:


> Mysterious fires continue in Israel. This one is huge:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426944126084386824


they have quite bigger problems than a few fires these days


----------



## sha ah

Americans ran away as soon as Taliban swept into Kabul. Tamam Shod. LOL


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Americans ran away as soon as Taliban swept into Kabul. Tamam Shod. LOL


This is just embarrassing for them. Kabul was an important CIA outpost for monitoring Iran, and terrorist groups like Al-Qaeda. A huge blow for them, and the US influence in central Asia region has been destroyed.

They released alot of prisoners, some of which are probably not very good people to say the least, so we do have to be vigilant.


----------



## sha ah

I'm pretty sure they released only Taliban fighters but murderers, rapists, thieves, I'm not sure. If they couldn't access records then yes they probably released everyone. Obviously this gives criminals a second chance at life and I doubt they will commit crimes now with the Taliban in charge.



Stryker1982 said:


> This is just embarrassing for them. Kabul was an important CIA outpost for monitoring Iran, and terrorist groups like Al-Qaeda. A huge blow for them, and the US influence in central Asia region has been destroyed.
> 
> They released alot of prisoners, some of which are probably not very good people to say the least, so we do have to be vigilant.


----------



## TheImmortal

I would caution members celebrating this move too much. This is the same group that beheaded Iranian diplomats and their children.

The irony this same group that the US supported to overthrow the secular Soviet backed government in the 1960’s. US foreign policy is one circle jerk of a mess.

In the end Taliban rule is a set back for advancement and academic progression in that country.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> I'm pretty sure they released only Taliban fighters but murderers, rapists, thieves, I'm not sure. If they couldn't access records then yes they probably released everyone. Obviously this gives criminals a second chance at life and I doubt they will commit crimes now with the Taliban in charge.


They completely emptied the prisons to add to their ranks, so yeah the murders and rapists etc.. are out, and a rapist will always be a rapist regardless of government.


TheImmortal said:


> I would caution members celebrating this move too much. This is the same group that beheaded Iranian diplomats and their children.
> 
> The irony this same group that the US supported to overthrow the secular Soviet backed government in the 1960’s. US foreign policy is one circle jerk of a mess.
> 
> In the end Taliban rule is a set back for advancement and academic progression in that country.


The Afghan government in it's previous form was very anti-iran and had caused many problems for Iran including the diversion and cutting off of downstream rivers that causes rivers in Sistan and Baluchistan to dry!. Then in exchange to free up the natural water, they said we have to give them free oil. The Taliban when capturing Helmand opened up the waterway to allow water back into Iran.

Just a few months ago








Iran-Afghanistan Water Conflict Reignites With Kamal-Khan Dam


Building of Kamal Khan Dam in Afghanist once again brings of the water issue between Iran and Afghanistan




iranintl.com













Taliban reportedly pledged water access to Iran in return for support


During a January meeting in Tehran, the Taliban and Iranian officials made several commitments to each other on a variety of issues, including giving Iran free access to Afghan water.



afghanistan.asia-news.com





They have been consistently causing problems for Iran. They kept building dams on downstream rivers to Iran and f***ed us badly. That being said, I don't like the Taliban at all, but if they do not cause problems for us, then we will not cause problems for them, and their will be peace.

Our entire eastern ecosystem has been destroyed because of them building Pashdan, and Salma dams and of course Kamal-Khan dam. Only reason we didn't use direct military action was likely because the US was there.


----------



## sha ah

If they gravely threaten Iran's water security, Iran could easily destroy those dams just with drones or even jets. However I don't think it will come to that. They know their limitations and they have direct communications with Iran, Russia, China and many more.

They're better off cooperating. If they do then Iran could even build water desalination plants in Afghanistan. 

In any case the Americans leaving Afghanistan is a huge boon for Iran. Iran is one of the few countries with relations or communications with Taliban. Now if things settle down, Iran can even make investments in Afghanistan. 

It seems as if Taliban have changed. They have even said recently that women can go to school and get a higher education. They went from burka to hijab for women. LOL



Stryker1982 said:


> They completely emptied the prisons to add to their ranks, so yeah the murders and rapists etc.. are out, and a rapist will always be a rapist regardless of government.
> 
> The Afghan government in it's previous form was very anti-iran and had caused many problems for Iran including the diversion and cutting off of downstream rivers that causes rivers in Sistan and Baluchistan to dry!. Then in exchange to free up the natural water, they said we have to give them free oil. The Taliban when capturing Helmand opened up the waterway to allow water back into Iran.
> 
> Just a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran-Afghanistan Water Conflict Reignites With Kamal-Khan Dam
> 
> 
> Building of Kamal Khan Dam in Afghanist once again brings of the water issue between Iran and Afghanistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranintl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taliban reportedly pledged water access to Iran in return for support
> 
> 
> During a January meeting in Tehran, the Taliban and Iranian officials made several commitments to each other on a variety of issues, including giving Iran free access to Afghan water.
> 
> 
> 
> afghanistan.asia-news.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been consistently causing problems for Iran. They kept building dams on downstream rivers to Iran and f***ed us badly. That being said, I don't like the Taliban at all, but if they do not cause problems for us, then we will not cause problems for them, and their will be peace.
> 
> Our entire eastern ecosystem has been destroyed because of them building Pashdan, and Salma dams and of course Kamal-Khan dam. Only reason we didn't use direct military action was likely because the US was there.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> If they gravely threaten Iran's water security, Iran could easily destroy those dams just with drones or even jets. However I don't think it will come to that. They know their limitations and they have direct communications with Iran, Russia, China and many more.


The Afghan government has numerous times threatened water security in Iran's east and used it for extortion. Personally I take this very seriously. They caused some of our wetlands to dry up because of this dam building. They've already caused damaged, but because they are backed/financed by the US we can't do anything about it. But any games played with the water security, we have every right to use heavy weaponry against it.

Although these dams are quite hardened , you'll need more than just drones.
With the US gone from the region, the option of invasion of a limited invasion of Western Afghanistan (Herat, Farah) is viable, and to secure Iran's water interests, improvements in ground force capabilities is required to do this job. It is certainly possible that such action may be needed, and therefore the readiness of the ground forces needs to be prioritized.


----------



## sha ah

The Taliban don't have any super powerful backer. Enough drone strikes with the right bombs could still put a dam out of commission or destroy it. If it's put out of commission, where will they get the technology to repair it ? They won't screw around with Iran. Cooperating with Iran will be much more beneficial for them.



Stryker1982 said:


> The Afghan government has numerous times threatened water security in Iran's east and used it for extortion. Personally I take this very seriously. They caused some of our wetlands to dry up because of this dam building. They've already caused damaged, but because they are backed/financed by the US we can't do anything about it. But any games played with the water security, we have every right to use heavy weaponry against it.
> 
> Although these dams are quite hardened , you'll need more than just drones.








If things stabilize in Afghanistan and the Taliban actually allow women to seek a higher education and avoid persecuting minorities like they're saying, since the war is over, lots of Afghans from Iran and all over the world can actually safely return to Afghanistan.

For now thousands are fleeing Afghanistan afraid of the uncertainty but in the coming months hopefully things will calm down and I hope the Afghan people can have a brighter future.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> The Taliban don't have any super powerful backer. Enough drone strikes with the right bombs could still put a dam out of commission or destroy it. If it's put out of commission, where will they get the technology to repair it ? They won't screw around with Iran. Cooperating with Iran will be much more beneficial for them.


This is true, a limited strike would disable it, that being said theirs been some "behind-the-scenes" things going on that seems to indicate that Taliban and Iran are in some sort of agreement with regards to the water issue which is great news.


----------



## sha ah

Right now there is alot of confusion. In some areas the Taliban are persecuting and killing, not allowing women to go to school, banning radio.

On the other hand, in other areas the Taliban ARE allowing radio and women to go to school, even University. People who worked for the government are also being given an amnesty.

Of course this kind of confusion should be expected since the Taliban are a militant group rather than a strict, professional military who follow every order.

However based on what the Taliban leadership and diplomats are saying, we should see a more moderate policy imposed all over the country soon.

Hopefully for the Afghan people, that will be the case.



Stryker1982 said:


> This is true, a limited strike would disable it, that being said theirs been some "behind-the-scenes" things going on that seems to indicate that Taliban and Iran are in some sort of agreement with regards to the water issue which is great news.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Right now there is alot of confusion. In some areas the Taliban are persecuting and killing, not allowing women to go to school, banning radio.
> 
> On the other hand, in other areas the Taliban ARE allowing radio and women to go to school, even University. People who worked for the government are also being given an amnesty.
> 
> Of course this kind of confusion should be expected since the Taliban are a militant group rather than a strict, professional military who follow every order.
> 
> However based on what the Taliban leadership and diplomats are saying, we should see a more moderate policy imposed all over the country soon.
> 
> Hopefully for the Afghan people, that will be the case.


I see, yeah they do not have a proper leadership structure, seems like many people are just doing their own thing. Unified policy is a must but, I doubt these guys ability to even run the country at all so the likelihood where we have to deal with this mess becomes quite high. Improvement of ground forces is becoming very needed.


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> This is true, a limited strike would disable it, that being said theirs been some "behind-the-scenes" things going on that seems to indicate that Taliban and Iran are in some sort of agreement with regards to the water issue which is great news.



دوستان
در واقعیت انهدام سد های افغانستان با موشک کمکی به ما نمیکنه
چون‌ دایک میزنن و اب رو منحرف میکنن
دایک رو هم نمیشه کاری کرد​


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Fun little video for our Pakistani friends who like to shit talk IRIAF F-14A Tomcats!


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> دوستان
> در واقعیت انهدام سد های افغانستان با موشک کمکی به ما نمیکنه
> چون‌ دایک میزنن و اب رو منحرف میکنن
> دایک رو هم نمیشه کاری کرد​


Khob, baraye hamin migoftam amaliate zamini momken


Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Fun little video for our Pakistani friends who like to shit talk IRIAF F-14A Tomcats!


Hard to keep these babies up in the air though without parts


----------



## sha ah

Egyptians are in a similar situation with Ethiopia. Once the dam is already built, there's only so much you can do.

Honestly Iran has water desalination plants right now and for the most part, because Iran is mountainous, Iran has access to much of the water that flows out to neighboring countries.

Recently Iran has diverted water going into Iraq and Khuzestan and this has led to countless Iraqi farms drying up and people in Khuzestan protesting.

Overall though, especially compared to neighboring countries, Iran is in a relatively good situation when it comes to water supplies.



Shawnee said:


> دوستان
> در واقعیت انهدام سد های افغانستان با موشک کمکی به ما نمیکنه
> چون‌ دایک میزنن و اب رو منحرف میکنن
> دایک رو هم نمیشه کاری کرد​



Well so far, everytime people have underestimated them, they have been wrong. I believe that once things settle down and their leadership arrive in Afghanistan from Pakistan, they will lay the law down and force all the various regions to abide by their laws.



Stryker1982 said:


> I see, yeah they do not have a proper leadership structure, seems like many people are just doing their own thing. Unified policy is a must but, I doubt these guys ability to even run the country at all so the likelihood where we have to deal with this mess becomes quite high. Improvement of ground forces is becoming very needed.


----------



## sha ah

There's a reason why Iran is not interested in the JF-17. Iran can get them for dirt cheap from China but Iran wants the more capable J-10 from China.

Iran has pilots who are world class. They just need fighter jets that are world class to do the job. That is why the Iranian airforce are extremely picky about which jets Iran purchases. 

At the time the F-14 was the equivalent of todays F-22. It's still a good jet today. For that reason the airforce of Iran will not settle for substandard quality products today. There's almost no point to acquiring something that isn't top notch.



Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Fun little video for our Pakistani friends who like to shit talk IRIAF F-14A Tomcats!


----------



## sha ah

The Taliban say the war in Afghanistan is over


----------



## sha ah

Chaos ensues at Kabul airport as thousands try to fight their way into airplanes to flee.

US troops shoot in the air to restore order at Kabul airport.


----------



## sha ah

5 people have been killed at Kabul airport. Look at the chaos. This is a disaster. The US really f#cked up this time. Let this be a lesson for anyone who thinks they can trust the USA or their foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> 5 people have been killed at Kabul airport. Look at the chaos. This is a disaster. The US really f#cked up this time. Let this be a lesson for anyone who thinks they can trust the USA or their foreign policy.


Shades of saigon circa 1975......😮[sadly theres no emoji for *TOTAL CLUSTER-FVCK!!!!!*]


----------



## aryobarzan

speechless...Afghans falling from evacuating US Plane....Apparently two fell on to the runway and two more later on people houses.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427214458833625102

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> By usury, I meant interest in general. Loaning is not banned however, only interests are. The ban is very much non-negotiable in Islam. I am aware of the subterfuge that consists in invoking inflation, but several maraje' issued fatwas declaring that the current system still amounts to "reba'" ie is not sufficiently conforming to Islamic principles.
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> It functions as a private company. The identity of these individuals won't change this as long as they don't act on behalf of the state or government nor receive instructions from the latter. Also watch the documentary, the shareholders responsible for the scam described in the film did not hold government positions.


we call them خصولتی, 
they are worse than government controlling them as now pose as private sector but they bypass majority of mechanism to control corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Ashraf Ghani tried to flee with 4 cars filled with cash. It was so much money that it wouldn't all fit on his helicopter and he had no choice but to leave it behind. 

What a corrupt crook. I heard that Hamid Karzai is also a billionaire with most of his money generated from Opium.









Afghan president fled Kabul with cars full of cash & was forced to abandon some loot on airport runway, Russian embassy claims


The Western-backed former Afghan leader, Ashraf Ghani, departed his country with so much money that it couldn’t all fit on his helicopter, and he was forced to leave some cash at the airport, the Russian Embassy in Kabul has said.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426536318994161668

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262058279506792449
نماینده ضد ایران افغانستان که ایران تحصیل کرده
بدبخت نموند و فرار کرد امارات

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> There's a reason why Iran is not interested in the JF-17. Iran can get them for dirt cheap from China but Iran wants the more capable J-10 from China.
> 
> Iran has pilots who are world class. They just need fighter jets that are world class to do the job. That is why the Iranian airforce are extremely picky about which jets Iran purchases.
> 
> At the time the F-14 was the equivalent of todays F-22. It's still a good jet today. For that reason the airforce of Iran will not settle for substandard quality products today. There's almost no point to acquiring something that isn't top notch.


If people remember, Iranian pilots were air dropping supplies with C-130s into Nubl and Zahra enclaves in Syria. World class performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*ISC World University rankings:

Iran with 11 universities over all is on top of Islamic nations rankings.*

*دانشگاه‌های ایران صدرنشین دانشگاه‌های جهان اسلام/ ۱۱ دانشگاه ایران در بین دانشگاه‌های برتر جهان در سال ۲۰۲۱*
بر اساس نتایج رتبه‌بندی شانگهای در سال ۲۰۲۱ ، جمهوری اسلامی ایران صدرنشین کشورهای جهان اسلام شد و ۱۱ دانشگاه کشور جزو دانشگاه‌های برتر جهان در سال ۲۰۲۱ شناخته شوند.





به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس از تبریز، محمدجواد دهقانی سرپرست ( ISC ) اظهار داشت: رتبه‌بندی شانگهای یکی از معتبرترین رتبه‌بندی های جهانی است که نتایج آن توسط دانشگاه شانگهای ژیائوتنگ منتشر می‌شود. رتبه‌بندی شانگهای برای اولین بار در سال ۲۰۰۳، در سطح بین‌المللی منتشر شد و از آن سال به بعد به‌طور سالانه به روز می‌شود.
وی افزود: در رتبه بندی منتشر شده در سال ۲۰۲۱ شانگهای، ۱۰۰۰ دانشگاه برتر جهان رتبه بندی شده اند که دانشگاه‌های هاروارد و استنفورد از ایالات متحده و دانشگاه کمبریج از انگلستان به ترتیب رتبه‌های اول تا سوم را از آن خود کرده اند. جمهوری اسلامی ایران در این رتبه بندی با افزایش تعداد دانشگاه ها به ۱۱ عدد، صدر نشین کشورهای اسلامی است. کشور ترکیه با ۸ دانشگاه در جایگاه دوم و کشورهای عربستان و مصر با ۶ دانشگاه در جایگاه سوم قرار دارند. لازم به ذکر است حضور دانشگاه های ایران در این نظام رتبه بندی اولین بار با یک دانشگاه (دانشگاه تهران) درسال ۲۰۱۴ بوده است.
سرپرست ISC گفت: نتایج منتشر شده در این نظام رتبه بندی نشان می دهد که در رتبه بندی سال ۲۰۲۱، دانشگاه تهران مشابه رتبه بندی سال ۲۰۲۰ با کسب رتبه در بازه ۴۰۰-۳۰۱ در جمع ۴۰۰ دانشگاه برتر دنیا قرار گرفته و میان دانشگاه های جهان اسلام در رتبه دوم قرار گیرد.
*قرار گرفتن دانشگاه های صنعتی شریف، تربیت مدرس و علوم پزشکی تهران در بازه رتبه‌ای ۶۰۰-۵۰۱ *
دهقانی اظهار داشت: دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر در بازه رتبه‌ای ۷۰۰-۶۰۱، دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی و دانشگاه شیراز در بازه رتبه‌ای ۸۰۰-۷۰۱، دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران و دانشگاه تبریز در بازه رتبه‌‌ای ۹۰۰-۸۰۱ و دانشگاه های فردوسی مشهد و علوم پزشکی ایران در بازه رتبه‌ای ۱۰۰۰-۹۰۱ قرار دارند.
وی خاطرنشان کرد: نتایج مقایسه ای نشان می دهد که در سال ۲۰۲۱ به لحاظ کیفی علم و صنعت ایران ارتقا رتبه داشته به طوری که دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران با ۱۰۰ پله ارتقا از بازه ۱۰۰۰-۹۰۱ به بازه ۹۰۰-۸۰۱ رسیده است. در این بین، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران نیز برای اولین بار در این رتبه‌بندی حضور پیدا کرده است.
*وضعیت دانشگاه های کشورهای اسلامی در رتبه بندی شانگهای*
سرپرست ( ISC ) گفت: در رتبه بندی جهانی شانگهای سال ۲۰۲۱، ایران با ۱۱ دانشگاه، ترکیه با ۸ دانشگاه، عربستان و مصر با ۶ دانشگاه، مالزی و پاکستان با ۵ دانشگاه و کشورهای تونس، لبنان، قطر، نیجریه و عمان با یک دانشگاه در جمع هزار دانشگاه برتر دنیا حضور داشتند. براساس تعداد حضور، ایران رتبه اول را در میان کشورهای اسلامی دارد.





*روش شناسی رتبه بندی شانگهای*
دهقانی گفت: شانگهای یکی از سه نظام معتبر رتبه‌بندی در سطح بین المللی است. کیفیت آموزش، کیفیت اعضای هیئت علمی، برونداد پژوهشی و عملکرد سرانه، چهار معیار به کار برده شده در نظام رتبه بندی شانگهای است که توسط شش شاخص زیر ارزیابی می‌شوند. این نظام رتبه‌بندی از شش شاخص در قالب چهار معیار جهت رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌ها بهره می‌گیرد. این ۶ شاخص عبارتند از: تعداد فارغ التحصیلان برنده جایزه نوبل یا فیلد مدال، تعداد اعضای هیئت علمی برنده جایزه نوبل یا فیلد مدال، تعداد محققان پراستناد در ۲۱ حیطه موضوعی، تعداد مقالات منتشر شده در دو مجله Nature و Science ، تعداد مقالات نمایه شده در نمایه‌نامه‌های توسعه یافته علوم و علوم اجتماعی و عملکرد دانشگاهی با توجه به اندازه سازمان.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427308696565125121
The service dog did its fight but the Afghan mercenaries lost everything despite better army and better armor and air support.

Let’s face the blunt reality. The dog is worth more than a coward. 

Blinken could have not said it better. Afghan army did not fight for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From a month ago, IAF Global 5000 ELINT/SIGINT jet in Tehran




Unusual

Image link Here

Other evacuation operations via Iran from IAF C-17s also done recently

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427005621920882688

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Blinken could have not said it better. Afghan army did not fight for itself.



Find it hard to believe that the so called superpower could not offer Apaches, A-10, or AC-130 gunships to blunt the Taliban advance and give the Afghan army confidence to hold ground.

US abandoned the Afghan army, just like the abandoned the Iraqi army, just like they abandoned Kurds in Syria prior to Turkish offensive.

Remember ISIS was about to take Baghdad and US was sitting on the sidelines watching. The only reason they joined the fight was Iran and it’s militias started to join the fight to protect Karbala and Samara and they started gaining too much influence. So then US joined on “conditions”.

You can be sure if Iran came in and started supporting Afghan army in the past month, that “magically” US air support would also show up and a “residual” force would be sent to “provide freedom and eliminate terror”

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Find it hard to believe that the so called superpower could not offer Apaches, A-10, or AC-130 gunships to blunt the Taliban advance and give the Afghan army confidence to hold ground.
> 
> US abandoned the Afghan army, just like the abandoned the Iraqi army, just like they abandoned Kurds in Syria prior to Turkish offensive.
> 
> Remember ISIS was about to take Baghdad and US was sitting on the sidelines watching. The only reason they joined the fight was Iran and it’s militias started to join the fight to protect Karbala and Samara and they started gaining too much influence. So then US joined on “conditions”.
> 
> You can be sure if Iran came in and started supporting Afghan army in the past month, that “magically” US air support would also show up and a “residual” force would be sent to “provide freedom and eliminate terror”



They got what they needed and 20 years of training. Motivation was not there though.

You don’t need F35 and patriot for Taliban. Mil and Close air support work just fine. They also enjoyed B52 carpet bombings.

Iraq was a different ballgame and US wanted to teach Maliki a lesson. Iran was the only support Maliki had initially.

Ghani unlike Maliki was an obedient slave. Although he was a lazy one who was not ready to die.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

First of all they should have been much more picky with the candidates they picked. Instead they just wanted to fill their quotas so they hired unemployed bums who only wanted a wage.

A small, elite, motivated force is 10x better than a large, under equipped, slow army with no morale.

At the same time, after training the Afghan troops, they should have immediately sent them to liberate areas of Afghanistan that were occupied by the Taliban.

In this way they could have tested their combat readiness, efficiency and will to fight. Training is one thing but experience is priceless. They simply were not prepared.

Another thing they should have done is built up the Afghan airforce. They trained the Afghan army in their own style, which is heavily reliant on air superiority and constant air support.

Yes Afghans had an airforce but it was small and not sufficient. In the last days Ghani tried to buy 30 helicopters from Russia and the US was talking about giving him another 30 as well. 100 more helicopters and 100 drones would have made a difference.

Also the US should have been more proactive with the way they spent money. The phenomena of ghost soldiers and soldiers not getting their wage / food / ammo because of corruption should not have been tolerated.

All together the US could have threatened to pull aid unless the Afghan government initiated a massive corruption campaign to root out corruption in the government and military.

In the end they really lacked good leadership, which can make all the difference sometimes. Did you see the speech Ghani gave right after Herat and Kandahar fell ? Instead of saying something like " I was born in Afghanistan I will die in Afghanistan " He was very meek and reserved. Pathetic, corrupt, disorganized baboon.








Shawnee said:


> They got what they needed and 20 years of training. Motivation was not there though.
> 
> You don’t need F35 and patriot for Taliban. Mil and Close air support work just fine. They also enjoyed B52 carpet bombings.
> 
> Iraq was a different ballgame and US wanted to teach Maliki a lesson. Iran was the only support Maliki had initially.
> 
> Ghani unlike Maliki was an obedient slave. Although he was a lazy one who was not ready to die.


----------



## sha ah

She's an ungrateful sl#t. Without Iran she would not be able to read or write, yet she doesn't hesitate to talk nonsense about Iran. Now she'll be lucky if she doesn't end up being married to a Taliban member as the 2nd or 3rd wife. 

I wouldn't be surprised if she isn't begging Iran for refugee status right now. I honestly can't believe how many Afghans actually thought that they had a real sovereign country. I hope they learned their lesson.

I hate to say this but I believe that after things calm down in Afghanistan and if the Taliban do not persecute minorities and if they full fill their promises, Iran should not hesitate to send all undocumented Afghan refugees back. 

Honestly if it were up to me I would send 90% of them back but anyways that's just my opinion. Pakistan deported millions of them and that was during an ongoing war. Honestly with the current economic situation in Iran, why should Iran bare the burden ? They can go back and build up their country.

Someone mentioned the situation with the dams in Afghanistan earlier. The Kamal Khan Dam is probably the only one that is of real concern to Iran and it's extremely close to the border. Iran could easily reach it with minimal effort.








Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426536318994161668
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262058279506792449
> نماینده ضد ایران افغانستان که ایران تحصیل کرده
> بدبخت نموند و فرار کرد امارات


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> First of all they should have been much more picky with the candidates they picked. Instead they just wanted to fill their quotas so they hired unemployed bums who only wanted a wage.
> 
> A small, elite, motivated force is 10x better than a large, under equipped, slow army with no morale.
> 
> At the same time, after training the Afghan troops, they should have immediately sent them to liberate areas of Afghanistan that were occupied by the Taliban.
> 
> In this way they could have tested their combat readiness, efficiency and will to fight. Training is one thing but experience is priceless. They simply were not prepared.
> 
> Another thing they should have done is built up the Afghan airforce. They trained the Afghan army in their own style, which is heavily reliant on air superiority and constant air support.
> 
> Yes Afghans had an airforce but it was small and not sufficient. In the last days Ghani tried to buy 30 helicopters from Russia and the US was talking about giving him another 30 as well. 100 more helicopters and 100 drones would have made a difference.
> 
> Also the US should have been more proactive with the way they spent money. The phenomena of ghost soldiers and soldiers not getting their wage / food / ammo because of corruption should not have been tolerated.
> 
> All together the US could have threatened to pull aid unless the Afghan government initiated a massive corruption campaign to root out corruption in the government and military.
> 
> In the end they really lacked good leadership, which can make all the difference sometimes. Did you see the speech Ghani gave right after Herat and Kandahar fell ? Instead of saying something like " I was born in Afghanistan I will die in Afghanistan " He was very meek and reserved. Pathetic, corrupt, disorganized baboon.



Maybe they picked their best shot.
The Kurds in Kirkuk or Syria did not fight any better.

It is the nature of someone who chooses the strongest superpower. Fearful, lazy, hungry, impatient, selfish.
Think about it.

Who will pick PMU or Taliban? Motivated religious, ready to die, patient, non selfish

A better airforce would have been a better bounty for Taliban too.


----------



## sha ah

I'm pretty sure that most of the air assets, aside from some spare helicopters here and there and some Scan Eagle drones, flew out of Kabul airport before the Taliban got their hands on them.

One Super Tucano collided with a Mig-29 over Uzbekistan. The Mig-29 was escorting the Super Tucano. Initial reports had stated that the Super Tucano had been shot down by Uzbek air defenses. The two pilots ejected successfully and are safe in hospital.

All together 22 planes and 24 helicopters evacuated Afghanistan. That's pretty much the bulk of what they had I believe.









Afghan A-29 Super Tucano aircraft shot down by Uzbekistan - Air Data News


Afghan Air Force military aircraft was reportedly shot after invading airspace. Two crew ejected and were taken to a hospital




www.airway1.com







Shawnee said:


> Maybe they picked their best shot.
> The Kurds in Kirkuk or Syria did not fight any better.
> 
> It is the nature of someone who chooses the strongest superpower. Fearful, lazy, hungry, impatient, selfish.
> Think about it.
> 
> A better airforce would have been a better bounty for Taliban too.


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran picked Fateymoun brigades from Afghanistan and they fought some of the toughest terrorist fighters in the world who were battle hardened from Slavic countries and Russia and Iraq and better equipped than most soldiers in the Middle East.

Yes, a lot died, but they performed decent. So the issue is the Afghan people the issue is the trainers. In this case, Iran trains legions way better than any global power including super power like US. It’s Iran’s greatest strength, it’s ability to create legions that are adept at fighting from a local population.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Battlion25 said:


> This is revision.. They are truly and not a deterence they lost the syrian war from 2011-2015 until Solemani went to Moscow for help.. Even with Russian intervention they couldn't win but entered stalemate 2 part partition where 40% is out of their hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Iranian general plotted out Syrian assault in Moscow
> 
> 
> At a meeting in Moscow in July, a top Iranian general unfurled a map of Syria to explain to his Russian hosts how a series of defeats for President Bashar al-Assad could be turned into victory - with Russia's help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



You are talking to someone that followed the civil war much more closely then you did....by closely I mean hour by hour on the ground updates. It’s not revision it’s the truth. You fail to understand the phases of the civil war.

The initial influx of Iranian backed miltia’s occured in 2010-2011 when the majority of Syria had fallen to enemy hands with only the Alawite Strongholds like the coastline still left untouched. Even Damascus was on the verge of collapse with rebels within striking distance of Assad’s palace.

Iran, HZ, Iraqi militias, and Fateymoun brigades successfully rolled back the collapse of Assad (which was predicted by analysts, military intelligence, and western presidents To be a few months away). They secured majority of Damascus and pushed the rebels into East Ghouta. They won back Homs and parts of Southern Syria and were starting to claw back territory and were on the brink of taking back Idlib and making moves on Aleppo.

However, then something happened. ISIS began growing into a monster and winning territory. At the same time US began supplying more and more TOW missiles to terrorist groups which absolutely devastated Syrian forces. Iraqi militias withdrew back to Iraq to defend Iraq from ISIS. At the same time HZ withdrew most of its soldiers to defend Lebanon under a political climate that was no longer conducive for a mass deployment of HZ soldiers. (HZ had suffered heavy losses during the civil war and the Lebanese population were getting negative view points on being involved in the war.)

So let’s recap, with a loss of major amount of its shock troops in HZ and Iraqi militias. The Syrian army was getting demolished by TOW missiles and losing armour at an alarming rate. It had to open up another front to defend against ISIS.

This led to the reversal of some gains in 2015 and it looked like with ISIS keeping Iraqi militias occupied and Assad and Iran having no answer for the TOW onslaughts that they would lose even more territory. At the time terrorist forces were estimated at over 50,000 soldiers. Solemani recognized this and understood that Russian air power would be needed to thin out some of the terrorists numbers.

So in the end, Fateymoun did its job as heroes. The reversal you are talking about and Solemani deal with Russia was the 2nd phase of the civil war. Iran was winning the civil war handily by end of first phase. The biggest affect on the civil war was the rise of ISIS it sucked up a lot of resources and soldiers that could have been spent on winning the war much sooner

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> You are talking to someone that followed the civil war much more closely then you did....by closely I mean hour by hour on the ground updates. It’s not revision it’s the truth. You fail to understand the phases of the civil war.
> 
> The initial influx of Iranian backed miltia’s occured in 2010-2011 when the majority of Syria had fallen to enemy hands with only the Alawite Strongholds like the coastline still left untouched. Even Damascus was on the verge of collapse with rebels within striking distance of Assad’s palace.
> 
> Iran, HZ, Iraqi militias, and Fateymoun brigades successfully rolled back the collapse of Assad (which was predicted by analysts, military intelligence, and western presidents To be a few months away). They secured majority of Damascus and pushed the rebels into East Ghouta. They won back Homs and parts of Southern Syria and were starting to claw back territory and were on the brink of taking back Idlib and making moves on Aleppo.
> 
> However, then something happened. ISIS began growing into a monster and winning territory. At the same time US began supplying more and more TOW missiles to terrorist groups which absolutely devastated Syrian forces. Iraqi militias withdrew back to Iraq to defend Iraq from ISIS. At the same time HZ withdrew most of its soldiers to defend Lebanon under a political climate that was no longer conducive for a mass deployment of HZ soldiers. (HZ had suffered heavy losses during the civil war and the Lebanese population were getting negative view points on being involved in the war.)
> 
> So let’s recap, with a loss of major amount of its shock troops in HZ and Iraqi militias. The Syrian army was getting demolished by TOW missiles and losing armour at an alarming rate. It had to open up another front to defend against ISIS.
> 
> This led to the reversal of some gains in 2015 and it looked like with ISIS keeping Iraqi militias occupied and Assad and Iran having no answer for the TOW onslaughts that they would lose even more territory. At the time terrorist forces were estimated at over 50,000 soldiers. Solemani recognized this and understood that Russian air power would be needed to thin out some of the terrorists numbers.
> 
> So in the end, Fateymoun did its job as heroes. The reversal you are talking about and Solemani deal with Russia was the 2nd phase of the civil war. Iran was winning the civil war handily by end of first phase. The biggest affect on the civil war was the rise of ISIS it sucked up a lot of resources and soldiers that could have been spent on winning the war much sooner



This is revision.. They are truly and not a deterence they lost the syrian war from 2011-2015 until Solemani went to Moscow for help.. Even with Russian intervention they couldn't win but entered stalemate 2 part partition where 40% is out of their hands...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*“Soleimani put the map of Syria on the table. The Russians were very alarmed, and felt matters were in steep decline and that there were real dangers to the regime 

Khamenei also sent a senior envoy to Moscow to meet President Vladimir Putin, another senior regional official said. “Putin told him ‘Okay we will intervene. Send Qassem Soleimani’. He went to explain the map of the theater.”









How Iranian general plotted out Syrian assault in Moscow


At a meeting in Moscow in July, a top Iranian general unfurled a map of Syria to explain to his Russian hosts how a series of defeats for President Bashar al-Assad could be turned into victory - with Russia's help.




www.reuters.com




*
The man himself contradicting you.. In a conventional sense they were beaten hence why Russia entered and bail them out and save remainin areas..

Taking crediting for America, SDF, Peshmerga work as entirely yours what a revision.. You didn't fight in the kurdish areas + it was the Americans bombing Mosul to the ground plus you didn't fight in Raqqa or in north syria nor in the Al-bab area.. You are claiming the joint work of USA, Russia, Turkey, SDF, Assad, PMU, HTS, Rebels as yours because they all fought them in a jointly matter from all angles


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> This is revision.. They are truly incomptent and not a deterence they lost the syrian war from 2011-2015 until Solemani went to Moscow for help and Russia took over from them.. Even with Russian intervention they couldn't win but entered stalemate 3 part partition where 40% is out of their hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Iranian general plotted out Syrian assault in Moscow
> 
> 
> At a meeting in Moscow in July, a top Iranian general unfurled a map of Syria to explain to his Russian hosts how a series of defeats for President Bashar al-Assad could be turned into victory - with Russia's help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran technically lost to a non-state actors from 2011-2015 solemani himself on the record saying war is lost and their troops have low moral and ain't about this life and took Russia great effort to maintain the Assad held part because his allies were fruitless against the rebels.. If Russia were to pull out they will be overrun quickly by the rebels who hold a chunk of syria now... The only reason the Rebels playing by the ceasefire is Russia once they are out it is game on immediately they know they can overrun them in 6 months... They don't consider the Assad elements as anything signficiant just for the taking they don't respect their fighting capability for a good reason..


Literally the article says that the Syrian Army was struggling immensely. The fatimids are a small contingent of a few thousand, not a replacement for the whole Syrian army. Unless you don't know how to read, I can understand why you conflate the SAA and the fatimids together.

Russia was complaining about SAA incompetence well before this issue. But I know it burns alot for you to admit Iran's success in this theater. Now go cry somewhere else.

Also you fail to mention that Russia's intervention was pre-planned months in advance.* You must be very dumb to think Russia needs Soleimani to tell them about what was going on there, as if they do not have their own bases or intelligence relayed from Assad to them. Instead you read Hollywood esque articles as if Reuters themselves saw Soleimani himself put a map on the table. I laugh at the naivety of you. *Once the nuclear deal was signed, Russia entered the theater intelligently to avoid the deal becoming a flashpoint in the talks.


TheImmortal said:


> You are talking to someone that followed the civil war much more closely then you did....by closely I mean hour by hour on the ground updates. It’s not revision it’s the truth. You fail to understand the phases of the civil war.
> 
> The initial influx of Iranian backed miltia’s occured in 2010-2011 when the majority of Syria had fallen to enemy hands with only the Alawite Strongholds like the coastline still left untouched. Even Damascus was on the verge of collapse with rebels within striking distance of Assad’s palace.
> 
> Iran, HZ, Iraqi militias, and Fateymoun brigades successfully rolled back the collapse of Assad (which was predicted by analysts, military intelligence, and western presidents To be a few months away). They secured majority of Damascus and pushed the rebels into East Ghouta. They won back Homs and parts of Southern Syria and were starting to claw back territory and were on the brink of taking back Idlib and making moves on Aleppo.
> 
> However, then something happened. ISIS began growing into a monster and winning territory. At the same time US began supplying more and more TOW missiles to terrorist groups which absolutely devastated Syrian forces. Iraqi militias withdrew back to Iraq to defend Iraq from ISIS. At the same time HZ withdrew most of its soldiers to defend Lebanon under a political climate that was no longer conducive for a mass deployment of HZ soldiers. (HZ had suffered heavy losses during the civil war and the Lebanese population were getting negative view points on being involved in the war.)
> 
> So let’s recap, with a loss of major amount of its shock troops in HZ and Iraqi militias. The Syrian army was getting demolished by TOW missiles and losing armour at an alarming rate. It had to open up another front to defend against ISIS.
> 
> This led to the reversal of some gains in 2015 and it looked like with ISIS keeping Iraqi militias occupied and Assad and Iran having no answer for the TOW onslaughts that they would lose even more territory. At the time terrorist forces were estimated at over 50,000 soldiers. Solemani recognized this and understood that Russian air power would be needed to thin out some of the terrorists numbers.
> 
> So in the end, Fateymoun did its job as heroes. The reversal you are talking about and Solemani deal with Russia was the 2nd phase of the civil war. Iran was winning the civil war handily by end of first phase. The biggest affect on the civil war was the rise of ISIS it sucked up a lot of resources and soldiers that could have been spent on winning the war much sooner


He is just bitter that his friends were smashed in Syria, their were high casualties because of the difficulties of offense and lack of access to heavy equipment, but overall successful regardless. Had Syria been a border to Iran, they'd have all manner of MRAPs, Drones, and Tanks just like the PMUs have right now.


TheImmortal said:


> You are talking to someone that followed the civil war much more closely then you did....by closely I mean hour by hour on the ground updates. It’s not revision it’s the truth. You fail to understand the phases of the civil war.
> 
> The initial influx of Iranian backed miltia’s occured in 2010-2011 when the majority of Syria had fallen to enemy hands with only the Alawite Strongholds like the coastline still left untouched. Even Damascus was on the verge of collapse with rebels within striking distance of Assad’s palace.
> 
> Iran, HZ, Iraqi militias, and Fateymoun brigades successfully rolled back the collapse of Assad (which was predicted by analysts, military intelligence, and western presidents To be a few months away). They secured majority of Damascus and pushed the rebels into East Ghouta. They won back Homs and parts of Southern Syria and were starting to claw back territory and were on the brink of taking back Idlib and making moves on Aleppo.
> 
> However, then something happened. ISIS began growing into a monster and winning territory. At the same time US began supplying more and more TOW missiles to terrorist groups which absolutely devastated Syrian forces. Iraqi militias withdrew back to Iraq to defend Iraq from ISIS. At the same time HZ withdrew most of its soldiers to defend Lebanon under a political climate that was no longer conducive for a mass deployment of HZ soldiers. (HZ had suffered heavy losses during the civil war and the Lebanese population were getting negative view points on being involved in the war.)
> 
> So let’s recap, with a loss of major amount of its shock troops in HZ and Iraqi militias. The Syrian army was getting demolished by TOW missiles and losing armour at an alarming rate. It had to open up another front to defend against ISIS.
> 
> This led to the reversal of some gains in 2015 and it looked like with ISIS keeping Iraqi militias occupied and Assad and Iran having no answer for the TOW onslaughts that they would lose even more territory. At the time terrorist forces were estimated at over 50,000 soldiers. Solemani recognized this and understood that Russian air power would be needed to thin out some of the terrorists numbers.
> 
> So in the end, Fateymoun did its job as heroes. The reversal you are talking about and Solemani deal with Russia was the 2nd phase of the civil war. Iran was winning the civil war handily by end of first phase. The biggest affect on the civil war was the rise of ISIS it sucked up a lot of resources and soldiers that could have been spent on winning the war much sooner


He is just bitter that his friends were smashed in Syria, their were high casualties because of the difficulties of offense and lack of access to heavy equipment, but overall successful regardless. Had Syria been a border to Iran, they'd have all manner of MRAPs, Drones, and Tanks just like the PMUs have right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battlion25

Stryker1982 said:


> Literally the article says that the Syrian Army was struggling immensely. The fatimids are a small contingent of a few thousand, not a replacement for the whole Syrian army. Unless you don't know how to read, I can understand why you conflate the SAA and the fatimids together.
> 
> Russia was complaining about SAA incompetence well before this issue. But I know it burns alot for you to admit Iran's success in this theater. Now go cry somewhere else.
> 
> Also you fail to mention that Russia's intervention was pre-planned months in advance.* You must be very dumb to think Russia needs Soleimani to tell them about what was going on there, as if they do not have their own bases or intelligence relayed from Assad to them. Instead you read Hollywood esque articles as if Reuters themselves saw Soleimani himself put a map on the table. I laugh at the naivety of you. *Once the nuclear deal was signed, Russia entered the theater intelligently to avoid the deal becoming a flashpoint in the talks.
> 
> He is just bitter that his friends were smashed in Syria, their were high casualties because of the difficulties of offense and lack of access to heavy equipment, but overall successful regardless. Had Syria been a border to Iran, they'd have all manner of MRAPs, Drones, and Tanks just like the PMUs have right now.
> 
> He is just bitter that his friends were smashed in Syria, their were high casualties because of the difficulties of offense and lack of access to heavy equipment, but overall successful regardless. Had Syria been a border to Iran, they'd have all manner of MRAPs, Drones, and Tanks just like the PMUs have right now.



They are not my friends nor do I support them but just bursting some bubbles that are entirely fake and they are pretty much thriving and alive far from being smashed but that is what you wanted just didn't materialize on the ground nor conventionally.

Solemani himself admitted they were no match for the rebels and defeated which technically means Iran lost the war despite putting in 200k forces they were fruitless hence they had to go to Moscow and ask for help. These 200k forces are well documented.

You brought in these superpower thinking they could change everything 100% which obviously didn't work Assad survived but the rebels were not defeated as Turkey intervene and seized a junk of lands and the Americans also did the same thing putting everything into stalemate but had the Russians not been there he would have been gone and whatever Iran was bringing even if it brought all of Iran was fruitless and couldn't have altered the occasion..

Iran has historically been bad at wars for whatever reason. They are good at diplomacy but not wars they have lost multiple times against smaller forces the upset was hardly surprising
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*“Soleimani put the map of Syria on the table. The Russians were very alarmed, and felt matters were in steep decline and that there were real dangers to the regime

Khamenei also sent a senior envoy to Moscow to meet President Vladimir Putin, another senior regional official said. “Putin told him ‘Okay we will intervene. Send Qassem Soleimani’. He went to explain the map of the theater.”





How Iranian general plotted out Syrian assault in Moscow
At a meeting in Moscow in July, a top Iranian general unfurled a map of Syria to explain to his Russian hosts how a series of defeats for President Bashar al-Assad could be turned into victory - with Russia's help.



www.reuters.com*

The man himself contradicting you.. In a conventional sense they were beaten hence why Russia entered and bail them out and save remainin areas..

Taking crediting for America, SDF, Peshmerga work as entirely yours what a revision.. You didn't fight in the kurdish areas + it was the Americans bombing Mosul to the ground plus you didn't fight in Raqqa or in north syria nor in the Al-bab area.. You are claiming the joint work of USA, Russia, Turkey, SDF, Assad, PMU, HTS, Rebels as yours because they all fought them in a jointly matter from all angles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

درخواست افغانستان برای عضویت ناظر در شورای ترک


وزارت امور خارجه افغانستان طی ارسال نامه‌ای به شورای کشورهای ترک زبان، خواهان کسب عضویت ناظر در این شورا شد. - خبرگزاری آناتولی




www.aa.com.tr





*درخواست افغانستان برای عضویت ناظر در شورای ترک *
*وزارت امور خارجه افغانستان طی ارسال نامه‌ای به شورای کشورهای ترک زبان، خواهان کسب عضویت ناظر در این شورا شد.*


از خدمات غنی به ترکیه
حیف شد واقعا
طرح رفت تو هوا​


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> She's an ungrateful sl#t. Without Iran she would not be able to read or write, yet she doesn't hesitate to talk nonsense about Iran. Now she'll be lucky if she doesn't end up being married to a Taliban member as the 2nd or 3rd wife.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if she isn't begging Iran for refugee status right now. I honestly can't believe how many Afghans actually thought that they had a real sovereign country. I hope they learned their lesson.
> 
> I hate to say this but I believe that after things calm down in Afghanistan and if the Taliban do not persecute minorities and if they full fill their promises, Iran should not hesitate to send all undocumented Afghan refugees back.
> 
> Honestly if it were up to me I would send 90% of them back but anyways that's just my opinion. Pakistan deported millions of them and that was during an ongoing war. Honestly with the current economic situation in Iran, why should Iran bare the burden ? They can go back and build up their country.
> 
> Someone mentioned the situation with the dams in Afghanistan earlier. The Kamal Khan Dam is probably the only one that is of real concern to Iran and it's extremely close to the border. Iran could easily reach it with minimal effort.
> 
> View attachment 770446



اغلب اونها برای ایران نمیان
برای اروپا میان و ایران وسیله است

ما نمیتونیم جلوی آمدنشون رو بگیریم و برگردند باز هم میان

ما باید فاطمیون و غیر اونها رو جدا کنیم

فاطمیون که هر جا خواستن میرن
ایران میمونند یا هر چه خواستند
بقیه مهاجران اول با عرق جبین پول سفر اروپاشون رو مهیا کنند و ایران هم به اونها در این سفر کمک کنه
بروند به قبله آمالشون و خوش باشند

باید مسیر سفرشون از ترکیه مستقل بشه
مسیر های جدید و مبتکرانه

هم انسان دوستانه هم به نفع مهاجر افغان
ایران به فکر آرامش اونها باشه نه بستن راهشون​


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> Solemani himself admitted they were no match for the rebels and defeated which technically means Iran lost the war despite putting in 200k forces they were fruitless hence they had to go to Moscow and ask for help. These 200k forces are well documented.



I guess you know Solemani personally. Soleimani doesn't give personal interviews for people to "admit" anything to you.

200k? This how I know you are either a liar or very misinformed. The logistics to deploy 200,000 troops 800km from Iran without a land connection and to feed them and equip them and supply them is not possible.* It is literally not possible,* so enough making up things to satisfy yourself. The combined might of all the armed forces in the entire theater from SAA,, and rebels were probably 200k in total if not more. If Iran had 200,000 men there along with the SAA, the war would've been done a long time ago. Simply, the Syrian army had major manpower issues, and the groups brought by Iran did not replace them, they help shore up a failing/declining army full of structural or manpower issues. Regardless, if this was not done Assad would be dead right now.

I'm going to cry of laughter at this 200,000 figure. Holy shit if Iran could deploy 200,000 troops without a land connection than Iran is the greatest logistical power like the USA













Factbox: Iranian presence in Syria’s Deir ez-Zor province


Since the beginning of 2018, Iran has been directly involved in the battle against ISIS in eastern Syria. Through its participation, Iran has been able to carry out its expansion project specifically in Deir ez-Zor, a province bordering Iraq that is troubled by a fragile security situation.




www.atlanticcouncil.org




Their are some other smaller ones as well but these above are the largest.

"Well documented". I don't wan to argue with people who make things up.

Everything else you said is not even worth engaging because it is your own opinion. But that Turkish intervention still did not stop the SAA from taking Saraqib and the M4 highway and 200 squared kilometers of territory even with their drone strikes. The same drones strikes that suddenly halted with Syrian medium range SAMs (BUK-M2s) redeployed from Damascus to Idlib. Then Erdogan begged Russia for a ceasefire because their airpower had been denied and/or shot down. 

Unlike you, I had been following the war for years and years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Battlion25

Stryker1982 said:


> I guess you know Solemani personally. Soleimani doesn't give personal interviews for people to "admit" anything to you.
> 
> 200k? This how I know you are either a liar or very misinformed. The logistics to deploy 200,000 troops 800km from Iran without a land connection and to feed them and equip them and supply them is not possible.* It is literally not possible,* so enough making up things to satisfy yourself. The combined might of all the armed forces in the entire theater from SAA,, and rebels were probably 200k in total if not more. If Iran had 200,000 men there along with the SAA, the war would've been done a long time ago. Simply, the Syrian army had major manpower issues, and the groups brought by Iran did not replace them, they help shore up a failing/declining army full of structural or manpower issues. Regardless, if this was not done Assad would be dead right now.
> 
> I'm going to cry of laughter at this 200,000 figure. Holy shit if Iran could deploy 200,000 troops without a land connection than Iran is the greatest logistical power like the USA
> View attachment 770531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Factbox: Iranian presence in Syria’s Deir ez-Zor province
> 
> 
> Since the beginning of 2018, Iran has been directly involved in the battle against ISIS in eastern Syria. Through its participation, Iran has been able to carry out its expansion project specifically in Deir ez-Zor, a province bordering Iraq that is troubled by a fragile security situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atlanticcouncil.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their are some other smaller ones as well but these above are the largest.
> 
> "Well documented". I don't wan to argue with people who make things up.
> 
> Everything else you said is not even worth engaging because it is your own opinion. But that Turkish intervention still did not stop the SAA from taking Saraqib and the M4 highway even with their drone strikes, but if you knew that you wouldn't be speaking here. It's difficult to discuss with bitter people.



I guess this settles it all.
*IRGC Commander Claims 200,000 Iran-backed Troops In Syria*






__





IRGC Commander Claims 200,000 Iran-backed Troops In Syria


December 30, 2016 By Ahmad Rafat The deputy commander of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), Brigadier-General Hossein Salami, has said that Iran’s primary objective for providing logist…




kayhanlife.com




*According to Colonel Mohammad Eskandari, IRGC is prepared to deploy 42 brigades,138 battalions, almost 130,000 troops to the theatre of war in Syria. The commander of the IRGC, Major-General Mohammad Ali Ja’fari, estimates that 200,000 Iranian and non-Iranian troops are currently fighting under the auspices of IRGC forces in Syria. This figure most likely includes pro-Assad militia fighters trained and armed by Iran. Various sources put the number of Iran-sponsored Shia militia troops fighting in Syria between 18,000 to 100,000.

---------------------------*

The Turkish intervention achieved it's objective which was to stop the circus and beat back the advancing and secure North Syria. Which it did in 4 successive incursions into Syria. M4 was part of the deal in Sochi with Russia had nothing to do with the regime. Assad is not recognized and viewed as a warlord by must powers he has no legitimacy and Putin is basically the man in Damascus as they have handed everything over to him after the 2015 loss to the rebels.. It is difficult to discuss with people who wanna create fantasy outside of ground realities.

Iranian militias were conventionally defeated this is also a ground reality which lead to the Russian intervention and Assad doesn't hold 40% he survived that is a ground reality... Speaking with people who wanna entirely take credit for a joint international effort is to far fatched to convrese with don't you think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Battlion25 said:


> I guess this settles it all.
> *IRGC Commander Claims 200,000 Iran-backed Troops In Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRGC Commander Claims 200,000 Iran-backed Troops In Syria
> 
> 
> December 30, 2016 By Ahmad Rafat The deputy commander of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), Brigadier-General Hossein Salami, has said that Iran’s primary objective for providing logist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayhanlife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *According to Colonel Mohammad Eskandari, IRGC is prepared to deploy 42 brigades,138 battalions, almost 130,000 troops to the theatre of war in Syria. The commander of the IRGC, Major-General Mohammad Ali Ja’fari, estimates that 200,000 Iranian and non-Iranian troops are currently fighting under the auspices of IRGC forces in Syria. This figure most likely includes pro-Assad militia fighters trained and armed by Iran. Various sources put the number of Iran-sponsored Shia militia troops fighting in Syria between 18,000 to 100,000.*



General Salami is a known propagandist.

Without Iranian troops the 200K is impossible. If you add up the PMU, Hashd, HZ, and all other iran backed miltias you still wouldn’t get 200K. And the PMU and Hashd were never deployed to Syria they are Iraqi militias that receive support from Iran, but aren’t fully controlled.


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> General Salami is a known propagandist.
> 
> Without Iranian troops the 200K is impossible. If you add up the PMU, Hashd, HZ, and all other iran backed miltias you still wouldn’t get 200K. And the PMU and Hashd were never deployed to Syria they are Iraqi militias that receive support from Iran, but aren’t fully controlled.



Maybe he is a propagandist but that is what we got of information it could be exaggerated or not


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> I guess this settles it all.
> *IRGC Commander Claims 200,000 Iran-backed Troops In Syria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRGC Commander Claims 200,000 Iran-backed Troops In Syria
> 
> 
> December 30, 2016 By Ahmad Rafat The deputy commander of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps (IRGC), Brigadier-General Hossein Salami, has said that Iran’s primary objective for providing logist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayhanlife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *According to Colonel Mohammad Eskandari, IRGC is prepared to deploy 42 brigades,138 battalions, almost 130,000 troops to the theatre of war in Syria. The commander of the IRGC, Major-General Mohammad Ali Ja’fari, estimates that 200,000 Iranian and non-Iranian troops are currently fighting under the auspices of IRGC forces in Syria. This figure most likely includes pro-Assad militia fighters trained and armed by Iran. Various sources put the number of Iran-sponsored Shia militia troops fighting in Syria between 18,000 to 100,000.*


*Oh so now you trust what Iranian commanders say right? You never trust what they say, but in this case you believe them to support your bias.*

If you were able to think critically, it literally says in your "Kayhan life" a source I never heard of, they say various sources say 18,000 - 100,000 which is basically enlightening me with, "I have no clue how many therefore I will just have a massive error margin instead "

Your well documented source (WHICH HAS NO SOURCES MENTIONED AT ALL) says that Jafaari said he has 200,000 troops in Syria. Funny how I can't find a single article on the internet which mentions the same thing.... probably because the reputable Kayhan life literally made it up lol.

Aljazeera








Iran ‘foreign legion’ leans on Afghan Shia in Syria war


Some 20,000 Afghan Shia fighters said to be fighting alongside Iran to help save government of Syrian President Assad.




www.aljazeera.com









Ahh yes, now I see where you got your bullshit from. The 200,000 troops is about FIVE different countries combined, not in Syria alone. Of course you never bothered to check this naturally. Now let me check how many men are in the PMUs of Iraq.

Let us say Iraqi PMU is around 88,000 to 120,000 (Half the regional force of 200k)








Iran ‘foreign legion’ leans on Afghan Shia in Syria war


Some 20,000 Afghan Shia fighters said to be fighting alongside Iran to help save government of Syrian President Assad.




www.aljazeera.com





Now lets check the remaining.
Yemen:
Estimates of 75,000 armed men in Yemen (Houthis) (Around 2015 which is close to the date of the article)
to 100,000 - 120,000 if unarmed loyalists are joined in.








Who are Yemen’s Houthis?


The guided-missile destroyers Nitze and Mason carried out Tomahawk strikes against Houthi rebels in Yemen more than two years ago. So who are they?




www.navytimes.com





Woooow, that's around 200,000. Hmmm perhaps they are linked. Maybe If I added these figures together then I can see how close we are to the 200,000 figure. Perhaps those few thousand Afghan troops aren't so wrong after all...

Thanks for wasting my time.


TheImmortal said:


> General Salami is a known propagandist.
> 
> Without Iranian troops the 200K is impossible. If you add up the PMU, Hashd, HZ, and all other iran backed miltias you still wouldn’t get 200K. And the PMU and Hashd were never deployed to Syria they are Iraqi militias that receive support from Iran, but aren’t fully controlled.


He exaggerates too much. Very annoying

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Stryker1982 said:


> *Oh so now you trust what Iranian commanders say right? You never trust what they say, but in this case you believe them to support your bias.*
> 
> If you were able to think critically, it literally says in your "Kayhan life" a source I never heard of, they say various sources say 18,000 - 100,000 which is basically enlightening me with, "I have no clue how many therefore I will just have a massive error margin instead "
> 
> Your well documented source (WHICH HAS NO SOURCES MENTIONED AT ALL) says that Jafaari said he has 200,000 troops in Syria. Funny how I can't find a single article on the internet which mentions the same thing.... probably because the reputable Kayhan life literally made it up lol.
> 
> Aljazeera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran ‘foreign legion’ leans on Afghan Shia in Syria war
> 
> 
> Some 20,000 Afghan Shia fighters said to be fighting alongside Iran to help save government of Syrian President Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 770536
> 
> 
> Ahh yes, now I see where you got your bullshit from. The 200,000 troops is about FIVE different countries combined, not in Syria alone. Of course you never bothered to check this naturally. Now let me check how many men are in the PMUs of Iraq.
> 
> Let us say Iraqi PMU is around 88,000 to 120,000 (Half the regional force of 200k)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran ‘foreign legion’ leans on Afghan Shia in Syria war
> 
> 
> Some 20,000 Afghan Shia fighters said to be fighting alongside Iran to help save government of Syrian President Assad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets check the remaining.
> Yemen:
> Estimates of 75,000 armed men in Yemen (Houthis) (Around 2015 which is close to the date of the article)
> to 100,000 - 120,000 if unarmed loyalists are joined in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are Yemen’s Houthis?
> 
> 
> The guided-missile destroyers Nitze and Mason carried out Tomahawk strikes against Houthi rebels in Yemen more than two years ago. So who are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woooow, that's around 200,000. Hmmm perhaps they are linked. Maybe If I added these figures together then I can see how close we are to the 200,000 figure. Perhaps those few thousand Afghan troops aren't so wrong after all...
> 
> Thanks for wasting my time.
> 
> He exaggerates too much. Very annoying



I don't wanna annoy you this is not my intention in the least. The source was not from Al-Jazeera but from Salami. He may be a propagandist but his still an official entity we can't deny that.

The Aljazeera part had nothing to do with it to be frank and you just threw in there casually


----------



## Shawnee

“Stop worrying and just love the bomb.”

Looks like these kidos are actually cool guys making funny movies every hour.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427367678545698829

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> I don't wanna annoy you this is not my intention in the least. The source was not from Al-Jazeera but from Salami. He may be a propagandist but his still an official entity we can't deny that.
> 
> The Aljazeera part had nothing to do with it to be frank and you just threw in there casually


The Aljazeera source had everything to do with it. Literally everything to do with it. I don't know if they either miss translated or lied in the source you mention or whatever they did, but Jafaari clearly states that their are 200K units under the auspicious of the IRGC REGION WIDE, not Syria alone which is not logistically possible for Iran. 

Your source is saying that Jafaari states 200K in Syria alone and overall they are prepared to deploy another 140,000 which is equally ridiculous. Iran does not have such capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> General Salami is a known propagandist.



I wouldn't call him that, if at all then it's rather the London-based exile Keyhan which would be misquoting him or using confusing language.

I didn't verify general Salami's original quote, but obviously the figure of 200.000 fighters in Syria under the auspices of the IRGC would include a great majority of Syrian forces.

Namely, the Syrian National Defence Forces, a corps that was set up with significant Iranian input as it is intended to mirror the Iranian Basij and Iraqi PMU, and which numbers up to 100.000 fighters; plus, general Salimi would have meant to include additional tens of thousands of units from the SAA which received Iranian advise or training at some point in the war, as well as local Syrian tribal forces such a those in Deir ez-Zor, and another couple thousand fighters from smaller Syrian paramilitary organizations aided by Iran (like Liwa Baqir, Syrian Hezbollah etc).

Actual pro-Iranian fighters joining in from abroad, that is from Iraq and Iran herself mainly, in addition to the Afghan Fatemiyoun and Pakistani Zeynabiyoun and Azarbaijani Huseinyin, would certainly not exceed a total of a few tens of thousands at any one given moment. Of course Iran never flew in "200K" fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> I wouldn't call him that, if at all then it's rather the London-based exile Keyhan which would be misquoting him or using confusing language.
> 
> I didn't verify general Salami's original quote, but obviously the figure of 200.000 fighters in Syria under the auspices of the IRGC would include a
> !
> the Syrian National Defence Forces, a corps that was set up with significant Iranian input as it is intended to mirror the Iranian Basij and Iraqi PMU, and which numbers up to 100.000 fighters; plus, general Salimi would have meant to include additional tens of thousands of units from the SAA which received Iranian advise or training at some point in the war, as well as local Syrian tribal forces such a those in Deir ez-Zor, and another couple thousand fighters from smaller Syrian paramilitary organizations aided by Iran.



Maybe known propagandist is a bit harsh, but he is known to emblish and speak with passion. Nothing wrong with that.

Yes the 200K quote without including NDF or Syrian forces would be impossible to include. And there is not that many IRGC officers in a Syria I would expect less than 10,000 on the super high end and a few thousand on low end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

This scumbag continues to Bragg about qassem soleimani it shows how soleimani was his obsession I think Iranians need to put this dog down for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Three intsructive videos about developments in Afghanistan and their relevance to Iran. Frankly, watch these if you have time and are interested.

First clip, a short one by ostad Raefipoor:






Key points:

1) Significant difference between salafi/wahhabi "jihadis" groups and the Taleban.

To be precise, members of the Taleban follow the Hanafi school of jurisprudence (figh), the Deobandi school of religious thought (aqeeda) and maturidi theology (kalam).

2) So-called ethnic and linguistic divisions in Afghanistan have been much more pronounced than confessional ones.

They've mostly opposed Pashtuns and Parsi-speakers (Tajiks, Hazaras, Aymaq), with Uzbeks, Turkmens, Baluch and Nurestanis being other parties involved. Even between Shias, the Sadat and Hazara "ethnic" groups have been at conflict on several occasions.

Additional comment by me: only the so-called "I"SIS-K grouplet seems to have strong sectarianist motivations. It is part of the zio-American agenda to try and add a "Shia-Sunni" layer to the conflict, primarily as a tool against Iranian interests and security.

Raefipour's conclusion: Shias should not waste their blood on this Taleban matter.

- - - - - - -

Second clip, from Omid Dana.






Key point: Iranian liberals (reformists + centrists/moderates) ie the very same people who used to gripe and moan about Iran's involvement in Syria (remember Hashemi Rafsanjani's speech blaming President Assad), are now scandalized about what they deem to be excessive passivity on the IRGC's part in the face of Taleban take over in Afghanistan.

On the other hand those loyal to the principles of the Islamic Revolution want to avoid any sort of military involvement in Afghanistan, while understanding the necessity of Iranian assistance to Syria, Iraq and Lebanon.

It is essentially the western-apologetic liberals known for their opposition to participation in regional conflicts, who now all of a sudden are crying for intervention in Afghanistan! Whereas revolutionary forces and the IRGC take an opposite stance.

But no worries, Iran isn't going to step into the US-concocted trap of hastened and unnecessary intervention in Afghanistan despite the return of the Taleban. In this context, let's not forget Iran is already engaged in several theaters, funds aren't unlimited and Iran should avoid any risks of getting overstretched. Also, as opposed to Syria, Iraq and even Yemen, Iran wasn't invited to take action by any Afghan governmental authority.

- - - - - - -

Third clip, comprehensive analysis of the Afghan situation by Omid Dana.






Lessons to be drawn for from the demise of the US-subservient Ghani administration. For Iranians - including domestic liberals and exiled oppositionists who were cheering for the US-installed regime in Kabul as an example of a successful "democracy", and also for all non-Iranians.

How Iran kept silent for the past 20 years about the Afghan client regime's provocative and treacherous behaviour, including sending over spies disguised as immigrants, allowing the US military to use Afghan territory for hostile operations (the RQ-170 which Iran captured took off from there), antagonizing Iran over water supply from the Helmand river etc. Contrary to Abdollah Abdollah and even Hamed Karzai after waking up to America's intentions, Ghani systematically refused Iranian overtures and preferred to remain subservient to Washington, while taking part in official meetings in American military bases missing the Afghan flag! This is why the US wanted Ghani and not Abdollah elected. Yet Iran consistently kept a low profile and did not protest publicly due to Afghanistan being the brotherly nation it is, and Afghans being basically an Iranian people.

Of the corruption of Afghanistan's toppled pro-US rulers, with Ghani and his entourage grabbing national wealth in cash on their flight from the country.

How the US was defeated in Afghanistan, and how it ditched its local vassals in a typical, oft repeated move. A lesson for all those, in Iran and abroad, who in 2021 still believe in submitting to imperial US overlordship!

The factors which led to the sweeping Taleban victory: one, grassroots support among the Pashtun population, Afghanistan's largest community; two, the homogeneous political orientation of Afghan Pashtuns relative to other Afghan communities; and three, decisive support from Pakistan's military and intelligence services.

How Taleban leaders on their recent trip to Iran did not just meet former Foreign Minister Javad Zarif, but off camera also sat down with officials who really matter when it comes to Iran's foreign and defence policy (hint hint). What deals were struck then between the two sides.

How the Taleban kept their promise to safely escort Iran's Sunni Tajik ally Ismael Khan from his stronghold in Herat to the Iranian border, from where he moved on to the holy city of Mashhad. How the Taleban did not enter the velayats of Bamyan (home to Hazaras) and Panjshir (under the control of Ahmad Shah Masud's son), again in line with Iranian wishes.

What led to the conflict between Iran and the Taleban in the 1990's, and in what ways the situation differs now. But also, the serious options at Iran's disposal, should things ever turn sour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

dani92 said:


> This scumbag continues to Bragg about qassem soleimani it shows how soleimani was his obsession I think Iranians need to put this dog down for good.


He's still obsessed with him. So many people still can't get over him, his memory is haunting them Imao. Al-Muhandis and Soleimani were like best friends. In some ways, it was good that they were shaheed together like when the fought together.

I also just recently heard that Iran is now using a second cascade for 60% enriched uranium now. Production is increasing.








Iran accelerates enrichment of uranium to near weapons-grade, IAEA says


Iran has accelerated its enrichment of uranium to near weapons-grade, the U.N. atomic watchdog said in a report on Tuesday seen by Reuters, a move raising tensions with the West as both sides seek to resume talks on reviving Tehran's nuclear deal.




www.reuters.com






SalarHaqq said:


> Three interesting videos about developments in Afghanistan and their relevance to Iran. Frankly, watch these if you have time and are interested.
> 
> First clip, a short one by ostad Raefipoor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key points:
> 
> 1) Significant difference between salafi/wahhabi "jihadis" groups and the Taleban.
> 
> To be precise, members of the Taleban follow the Hanafi school of jurisprudence (figh), the Deobandi school of religious thought (aqeeda) and maturidi theology (kalam).
> 
> 2) So-called ethnic (in fact linguistic) divisions in Afghanistan are much more pronounced than confessional ones.
> 
> They've mostly opposed Pashtuns and Parsi-speakers (Tajiks, Hazaras, Aymaq), with Uzbeks, Turkmens, Baluch and Nurestanis being other parties involved. Even between Shias, the Sadat and Hazara "ethnic" groups have been at conflict on several occasions.
> 
> Additional comment by me: only the so-called "I"SIS-K grouplet seems to have strong sectarianist motivations. It is part of the zio-American agenda to try and add a "Shia-Sunni" layer to the conflict, primarily as a tool against Iranian interests and security.
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> Second clip, from Omid Dana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key point: Iranian liberals (reformists + centrists/moderates) ie the very same people who used to gripe and moan about Iran's involvement in Syria (remember Hashemi Rafsanjani's speech blaming President Assad), are now scandalized about what they deem to be excessive passivity on the IRGC's part in the face of Taleban take over in Afghanistan.
> 
> On the other hand those loyal to the principles of the Islamic Revolution want to avoid any sort of involvement in Afghanistan, while understanding the necessity of Iranian assistance to Syria, Iraq and Lebanon.
> 
> It is essentially the western-apologetic liberals known for their opposition to involvement in regional conflicts, who now all of a sudden are crying for intervention in Afghanistan! Whereas revolutionary forces and the IRGC take an opposite stance.
> 
> But no worries, Iran isn't going to step into the US-concocted trap of hastened and unjustified intervention in Afghanistan despite the return of the Taleban.
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> Third clip, comprehensive analysis of the Afghan situation by Omid Dana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lessons to be drawn for from the fate of the US-subservient Ghani administration's. For Iranians - including domestic liberals and exiled oppositionists who were cheering for US-installed regime in Kabul as an example of a successful "democracy", and also for all non-Iranians.
> 
> How Iran kept silent for the past 20 years about the Afghan client regime's provocative and treacherous behaviour, including sending over spies disguised as immigrants, allowing the US military to use Afghan territory for hostile operations (the RQ-170 which Iran captured took off from there), antagonizing Iran over water supply from the Helmand river etc. How puppet ruler Ghani, as opposed to Abdollah Abdollah, systematically refused Iranian overtures and preferred to remain subservient to Washington, while taking part in official meetings in America where the Afghan flag was lacking! This is why the US wanted Ghani and not Abdollah elected. Yet Iran consistently kept a low profile due to Afghanistan being the brotherly nation it is, and Afghans being basically an Iranian people.
> 
> Of the corruption of Afghanistan's toppled pro-US rulers, with Ghani and his entourage grabbing national gold reserves on their flight from the country.
> 
> How the US was defeated in Afghanistan, and how it ditched its local vassals in a typical, so oft repeated move. A lesson for all those, in Iran and abroad, who in 2021 still believe in submitting to imperial US overlordship!
> 
> The factors which led to the sweeping Taleban victory: one, grassroots support among the Pashtun population, Afghanistan's largest community; two, the homogeneous political orientation of Afghan Pashtuns relative to other Afghan communities; and three, decisive support from Pakistan's military and intelligence services.
> 
> How Taleban leaders on their recent trip to Iran did not just meet Zarif, but off camera also sat down with officials who really matter when it comes to Iran's foreign and defence policies. What deals were struck then between the two sides.
> 
> How the Taleban kept their promise to safely escort Iran's Sunni Tajik ally Ismael Khan from his stronghold in Herat to the Iranian border, from where he moved on to the holy city of Mashhad, where he was welcomed by crowds. How the Taleban did not enter the velayats of Bamyan (where Hazara are present) and Panjshir (under the control of Ahmad Shah Masud's son), again in line with Iranian wishes.
> 
> What led to the conflict between Iran and the Taleban in the 1990's, and in what ways the situation differs now. But also, the many options at Iran's disposal, should things ever turn sour.


I used to not watch Omid Dana cause his mannerisms were off putting at first, but then I got used to it, listen a bit and now I watch all his videos.😄

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> I would caution members celebrating this move too much. This is the same group that beheaded Iranian diplomats and their children.



Just for your information, the only survivor of the massacre at the Iranian consulate in Mazare Sharif stated publicly that the attackers weren't local Taleban. According to this witness the consular staff were in constant radio contact with allied forces, and the Taleban were reported to be still farther away when the terrorists entered the consulate. The same witness believes it was the work of a Pakistan-based extremist outlet, such as Sipahe Sahaba (SSP). Regarding the children of the diplomats, this must be a mistake, they weren't present there.

_____



sha ah said:


> The Taliban don't have any super powerful backer.



I would advise against underestimating Pakistan, particularly in the Afghan theater. It doesn't matter which of the two, Iran or Pakistan, one believes to be overall more powerful.

For Pakistan remains a significant regional power in any case, its military and intelligence agencies are capable ones and in terms of geopolitics and security, Afghanistan is its second most priority after India. To provide a comparison of sorts, Afghanistan is as important to Islamabad as Iraq is to Iran. Therefore Pakistan will commit a maximum of resources to Afghan affairs.

Also, the fact that Pashtuns represent 40% of the Afghan population and therefore the largest local community is an asset to Pakistan, given the sizeable presence of the same group among Pakistan's own population. Moreover in Afghanistan the Pashtun community has greater political homogeneity and cohesion compared to others.

Add to this the vast experience and networks of alliance Islamabad has acquired in Afghanistan, not least due to intervening there in the 1980's war against the Soviets.

Rest assured that if the Taleban swept to power with ease like they just did, it's in no small part thanks to Pakistani support.

This is one more reason for Iran not to rush into hasty, ill-conceived actions in Afghanistan, and concentrate on trying to make its agreement with the Taleban hold for as long as possible. Only if an immediate and real threat to Iran's security materializes would Iran intervene. Until then, smart prevention and negotiated pursuit of national interest and revolutionary principles should be the priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Three interesting videos about developments in Afghanistan and their relevance to Iran. Frankly, watch these if you have time and are interested.
> 
> First clip, a short one by ostad Raefipoor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key points:
> 
> 1) Significant difference between salafi/wahhabi "jihadis" groups and the Taleban.
> 
> To be precise, members of the Taleban follow the Hanafi school of jurisprudence (figh), the Deobandi school of religious thought (aqeeda) and maturidi theology (kalam).
> 
> 2) So-called ethnic (in fact linguistic) divisions in Afghanistan are much more pronounced than confessional ones.
> 
> They've mostly opposed Pashtuns and Parsi-speakers (Tajiks, Hazaras, Aymaq), with Uzbeks, Turkmens, Baluch and Nurestanis being other parties involved. Even between Shias, the Sadat and Hazara "ethnic" groups have been at conflict on several occasions.
> 
> Additional comment by me: only the so-called "I"SIS-K grouplet seems to have strong sectarianist motivations. It is part of the zio-American agenda to try and add a "Shia-Sunni" layer to the conflict, primarily as a tool against Iranian interests and security.
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> Second clip, from Omid Dana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key point: Iranian liberals (reformists + centrists/moderates) ie the very same people who used to gripe and moan about Iran's involvement in Syria (remember Hashemi Rafsanjani's speech blaming President Assad), are now scandalized about what they deem to be excessive passivity on the IRGC's part in the face of Taleban take over in Afghanistan.
> 
> On the other hand those loyal to the principles of the Islamic Revolution want to avoid any sort of involvement in Afghanistan, while understanding the necessity of Iranian assistance to Syria, Iraq and Lebanon.
> 
> It is essentially the western-apologetic liberals known for their opposition to involvement in regional conflicts, who now all of a sudden are crying for intervention in Afghanistan! Whereas revolutionary forces and the IRGC take an opposite stance.
> 
> But no worries, Iran isn't going to step into the US-concocted trap of hastened and unjustified intervention in Afghanistan despite the return of the Taleban.
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> Third clip, comprehensive analysis of the Afghan situation by Omid Dana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lessons to be drawn for from the fate of the US-subservient Ghani administration's. For Iranians - including domestic liberals and exiled oppositionists who were cheering for US-installed regime in Kabul as an example of a successful "democracy", and also for all non-Iranians.
> 
> How Iran kept silent for the past 20 years about the Afghan client regime's provocative and treacherous behaviour, including sending over spies disguised as immigrants, allowing the US military to use Afghan territory for hostile operations (the RQ-170 which Iran captured took off from there), antagonizing Iran over water supply from the Helmand river etc. Contrary to Abdollah Abdollah and even Hamed Karzai once he woke up to America's intentions, Ghani for his part systematically refused Iranian overtures and preferred to remain subservient to Washington, while taking part in official meetings in America where the Afghan flag was lacking! This is why the US wanted Ghani and not Abdollah elected. Yet Iran consistently kept a low profile due to Afghanistan being the brotherly nation it is, and Afghans being basically an Iranian people.
> 
> Of the corruption of Afghanistan's toppled pro-US rulers, with Ghani and his entourage grabbing national wealth in cash on their flight from the country.
> 
> How the US was defeated in Afghanistan, and how it ditched its local vassals in a typical, so oft repeated move. A lesson for all those, in Iran and abroad, who in 2021 still believe in submitting to imperial US overlordship!
> 
> The factors which led to the sweeping Taleban victory: one, grassroots support among the Pashtun population, Afghanistan's largest community; two, the homogeneous political orientation of Afghan Pashtuns relative to other Afghan communities; and three, decisive support from Pakistan's military and intelligence services.
> 
> How Taleban leaders on their recent trip to Iran did not just meet Zarif, but off camera also sat down with officials who really matter when it comes to Iran's foreign and defence policies. What deals were struck then between the two sides.
> 
> How the Taleban kept their promise to safely escort Iran's Sunni Tajik ally Ismael Khan from his stronghold in Herat to the Iranian border, from where he moved on to the holy city of Mashhad, where he was welcomed by crowds. How the Taleban did not enter the velayats of Bamyan (where Hazara are present) and Panjshir (under the control of Ahmad Shah Masud's son), again in line with Iranian wishes.
> 
> What led to the conflict between Iran and the Taleban in the 1990's, and in what ways the situation differs now. But also, the many options at Iran's disposal, should things ever turn sour.


نه قندهار نه کابل جانم فدای ایران...😆

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## dani92

Stryker1982 said:


> He's still obsessed with him. So many people still can't get over him, his memory is haunting them Imao. Al-Muhandis and Soleimani were like best friends. In some ways, it was good that they were shaheed together like when the fought together.
> 
> I also just recently heard that Iran is now using a second cascade for 60% enriched uranium now. Production is increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran accelerates enrichment of uranium to near weapons-grade, IAEA says
> 
> 
> Iran has accelerated its enrichment of uranium to near weapons-grade, the U.N. atomic watchdog said in a report on Tuesday seen by Reuters, a move raising tensions with the West as both sides seek to resume talks on reviving Tehran's nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to not watch Omid Dana cause his mannerisms were off putting at first, but then I got used to it, listen a bit and now I watch all his videos.😄


In his speech in March I think he mentioned soleimani and before that in November I think during Christian neocon conference he also mentioned it seems this scumbag can’t get over the fact that soleimani ignored him and that even after his assassination is more dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesaint

Stryker1982 said:


> He's still obsessed with him. So many people still can't get over him, his memory is haunting them Imao. Al-Muhandis and Soleimani were like best friends. In some ways, it was good that they were shaheed together like when the fought together.
> 
> I also just recently heard that Iran is now using a second cascade for 60% enriched uranium now. Production is increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran accelerates enrichment of uranium to near weapons-grade, IAEA says
> 
> 
> Iran has accelerated its enrichment of uranium to near weapons-grade, the U.N. atomic watchdog said in a report on Tuesday seen by Reuters, a move raising tensions with the West as both sides seek to resume talks on reviving Tehran's nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to not watch Omid Dana cause his mannerisms were off putting at first, but then I got used to it, listen a bit and now I watch all his videos.😄


 Wow! he lost tons of weight.


----------



## Stryker1982

thesaint said:


> Wow! he lost tons of weight.





dani92 said:


> In his speech in March I think he mentioned soleimani and before that in November I think during Christian neocon conference he also mentioned it seems this scumbag can’t get over the fact that soleimani ignored him and that even after his assassination is more dangerous.


You can literally see his physical health decline after Soleimani and Al-Muhandis. They must be haunting him in his home and playing pranks on him 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

Taleban attending Shia Moharram procession: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427566704285130759

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sina-1

SalarHaqq said:


> Taleban attending Shia Moharram procession:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427566704285130759


If Iran and taliban can live in peace beside each other then I have big hopes for the entire region. Only together can we get rid of the colonialists. The days of divide and conquer is hopefully long gone!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Taleban attending Shia Moharram procession:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427566704285130759



They are on a massive PR offensive, let’s see what happens in a year or two when reality sets in and the honeymoon period is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

Stryker1982 said:


> He's still obsessed with him. So many people still can't get over him, his memory is haunting them Imao. Al-Muhandis and Soleimani were like best friends. In some ways, it was good that they were shaheed together like when the fought together.
> 
> I also just recently heard that Iran is now using a second cascade for 60% enriched uranium now. Production is increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran accelerates enrichment of uranium to near weapons-grade, IAEA says
> 
> 
> Iran has accelerated its enrichment of uranium to near weapons-grade, the U.N. atomic watchdog said in a report on Tuesday seen by Reuters, a move raising tensions with the West as both sides seek to resume talks on reviving Tehran's nuclear deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to not watch Omid Dana cause his mannerisms were off putting at first, but then I got used to it, listen a bit and now I watch all his videos.😄












It seems he Bragg about soleimani because he didn’t have anything to Bragg about also this proves how soleimani’s d!ck was hurting and still hurting these scumbags and like you said it’s seems he lost weight and his hair is more gray.🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Just imagine we almost had a war with them in 1998. Thanks to Khamenei we were spared of that shitty war.

Same thing happened with freaking Saddam supporters who wanted us to fight US to protect Saddam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

soodi international bloated maggots and the "experts" they dredge out of a septic tank are some of the worse abominations ever! 
Also, those two faggots sitting in the russian whorehouse-embassy need to be thrown out of the country with a harsh message sent to that bloated bag of garbage putin to either send a human or go f*** himself and close down the english whore house septic tank "embassy" for a couple of months with also the same demand for either a human ambassador or keep the smelly english toilet closed permanently!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> اغلب اونها برای ایران نمیان
> برای اروپا میان و ایران وسیله است
> 
> ما نمیتونیم جلوی آمدنشون رو بگیریم و برگردند باز هم میان
> 
> ما باید فاطمیون و غیر اونها رو جدا کنیم
> 
> فاطمیون که هر جا خواستن میرن
> ایران میمونند یا هر چه خواستند
> بقیه مهاجران اول با عرق جبین پول سفر اروپاشون رو مهیا کنند و ایران هم به اونها در این سفر کمک کنه
> بروند به قبله آمالشون و خوش باشند
> 
> باید مسیر سفرشون از ترکیه مستقل بشه
> مسیر های جدید و مبتکرانه
> 
> هم انسان دوستانه هم به نفع مهاجر افغان
> ایران به فکر آرامش اونها باشه نه بستن راهشون​



احمد داوداغلو: "ترکیه در ایران شبکه جاسوسی دارد"

وی که در برنامه معروف «تک تک» با فاتح آلتایلی صحبت میکرد در خصوص موج مهاجرت افغان ها به ترکیه گفت:


«*ترکیه در ایران شبکه جاسوسی دارد و باید به ایران هشدار دهند که از موج مهاجرت افغان 
ها به ترکیه پیشگیری کند».*
................
*لو رفتم بچه ها
مسیر ترکیه دیگه امن نیست
*​


----------



## Draco.IMF

Iranitaakharin said:


> Official figures yes, accurate figures, absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> چرا آمار ابتلا و فوتی‌های کرونا واقعی نیست؟
> 
> 
> یک اپیدمیولوژیست با اشاره به کاهش انجام تست‌های PCR در جهت شناسایی مبتلایان کرونا، گفت: بر این اساس تعداد زیادی از موارد بیماری را تشخیص نمی‌دهیم و به عبارتی موارد ما بیش از چیزی است که گزارش می‌کنیم. از طرفی مرگ‌هایی هم که به عنوان مرگ قطعی کووید۱۹ اعلام می‌کنیم همان هایی است که تست‌شان مثبت...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.isna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *آنچه گفته شد این است که تعداد زیادی از موارد بیماری را تشخیص نمی‌دهیم و به عبارتی موارد ما بیش از چیزی است که گزارش می‌کنیم. از طرفی مرگ‌هایی هم که به عنوان مرگ قطعی کووید۱۹ اعلام می‌کنیم همان‌هایی است که تست‌شان مثبت شده است؛ پس نه تعداد مرگ‌ها و نه تعداد ابتلاها واقعی نیست. البته واقعی نبودن به معنای گزارش جعلی نیست؛ بلکه بر اساس تعریف ارائه شده می‌بایست تعداد تست بیشتری انجام می‌دادیم اما به هر دلیلی این اتفاق نیفتاده است. *
> 
> The supply of vaccine imports is finite, but that goes for domestic production as well which has fell far short of promises. Vaccine importations were actively opposed by the health ministry.
> 
> asriran.com/003LXm
> 
> *فروردین ماه امسال همه مقدمات واردات شش میلیون دوز واکسن را با موافقت رئیس جمهور و ستاد کرونای تهران طی کردیم، اما به دلایلی که تاکنون برای ما مشخص نگردیده، وزارت بهداشت مانع از انجام کار شد.*
> 
> Caution and contingencies were thrown to the wind and now Iran is in the throes of the fifth wave with no peak in sight as this can only be determined when cases begin declining (refer to the ISNA article). Medical staff are emigrating at much higher rates than pre pandemic, further exacerbating the crisis. And for what, so officials could boast of domestic sufficiency?



Stop spreading the whole thing called in real SCAMDEMIC
Spreading fakenumbers of alleged Coviddeaths, the fake situation in India, all the fake variants and waves...
Open your eyes, do your research, dont read the mainstream media, this sh.t is all a big f...ing SCAM aka "The great Reset"
Whoever whats to get the vaccine should git it, I dont f..ing care, but making notvaccinated people some sort of second class people is a f..ing joke
Look whats going on in Australia, they want to vaccinate next week 28000 children in a stadion and parents are not allowed to enter it, this doesnt sound suspicious for you?
This whole thing is a f..ing tyranny and more and more people here in europe are waking up
The death rate of this virus (the covidvirus is just a relabled fluvirus) is the same like the flu
Fully vaccinated people (2 shosts) are getting again infected with the covid virus and are hospitalized and a 3rd shot is needed (this will never end)
New studys show that the viral load in the vaccinated people is as same as with the nonvaccinated
But big money for big pharma...thats for sure

*COVID = SCAMDAMIC*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

_Missiles cities step aside...talk about history..our ancestors built these in ancient times_ .._I am so impressed..._

*2000 years old Shapur fortress*​*The Shapur Khast is a historical fortress in western Iran, dating back to the Sassanid era. Also known as Castle of Falak ol-Aflak is located in the centre of Lorestan province in western Iran. It is sited near a river, on a hill overlooking the city. *

































*When Alexander the Great invaded Iran, the rulers of Lorestan decided to hide valuable objects of gold and silver in this fortress. Those antiques were accidentally found by the thieves after 2,000 years. Some have been restored and kept in the castle’s museum.*






​

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> remember Hashemi Rafsanjani's speech blaming President Assad


I also blame assad , he is a week person who is out of touch with reality and reactionary , always waiting to shit happen then react to it. not strong enough to prevent the disasters


jauk said:


> نه قندهار نه کابل جانم فدای ایران...😆


but what about Harat ?


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> I also blame assad , he is a week person who is out of touch with reality and reactionary , always waiting to shit happen then react to it. not strong enough to prevent the disasters
> 
> but what about Harat ?



Iran couldn’t prevent 2009 protests from happening or protect their nuclear sites, yet you want Assad to protect his country from a plot that was devised by the entire West and Arabs to bring him down? Last time the west created a plot that big it was called the Iran-Iraq war and left Iran with 500K dead and 40% reduction in GDP.

Assad may not be his father who sent military into Homs to slaughter an uprising, but few could have withstood the juggernaut that was Syrian “civil” war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> I also blame assad , he is a week person who is out of touch with reality and reactionary , always waiting to shit happen then react to it. not strong enough to prevent the disasters



Except that Hashemi meant something else, for what his statements implied was advocacy of Iranian withdrawal from Syria and abandonment of the Syrian government. In short, to let the MKO-allied, western- and zionist-backed rebels topple President Assad and rule over Syria.

Just like his protege Rohani was drooling with excitement about "JCPOAs II and III" in his post-JCPOA televised Noruz address... Neutralizing Iran's other two major assets of deterrence after its latent nuclear breakout capability, namely its ballistic missile arsenal and regional network of alliances is what those potential follow-up deals would have been about.

Illustrating once again the dangerously defeatist, nay suicidal delusions of western-apologetic liberal forces in Iran (whether reformists or centrists/moderates, which are on the same page when it comes to this).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Iran couldn’t prevent 2009 protests from happening or protect their nuclear sites, yet you want Assad to protect his country from a plot that was devised by the entire West and Arabs to bring him down? Last time the west created a plot that big it was called the Iran-Iraq war and left Iran with 500K dead and 40% reduction in GDP.
> 
> Assad may not be his father who sent military into Homs to slaughter an uprising, but few could have withstood the juggernaut that was Syrian “civil” war.


except he did not withstand it , it was his allies or better say the allies his father made that saved the country , name one achievement of him that is not his father work


SalarHaqq said:


> Except that Hashemi meant something else, for what his statements implied was advocacy of Iranian withdrawal from Syria and abandonment of the Syrian government. In short, to let the MKO-allied, western- and zionist-backed rebels topple President Assad and rule over Syria.
> 
> Just like his protege Rohani was drooling with excitement about "JCPOAs II and III" in his post-JCPOA televised Noruz address... Neutralizing Iran's other two major assets of deterrence after its latent nuclear breakout capability, namely its ballistic missile arsenal and regional network of alliances is what those potential follow-up deals would have been about.
> 
> Illustrating once again the dangerously defeatist, nay suicidal delusions of western-apologetic liberal forces in Iran (whether reformists or centrists/moderates, which are on the same page when it comes to this).


if it was not for his weakness , it was not necessary for Iran or Russia to step in it was not necessary for million Syrians to live in refugee camp out side Syria and don't forget he still failed to end the decade long civil war, if Iran and Russia pull out today you think how long he can stay in power , do you think he fare better than Ashraf Ghani?
sadly Syria baath party was addicted Hafiz Assad and instead of electing somebody who were willing and was able to rule decided to call home an unwilling guy who trained all his life for another profession and knew nothing about ruling a country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> except he did not withstand it , it was his allies or better say the allies his father made that saved the country , name one achievement of him that is not his father work



80% of the SAA is Sunni. If Sunnis had truly given up on Assad, it didn’t matter what Assad’s allies did his country would have collapsed. Yes there were defections early on from traitors and opportunistic soldiers, but for the most part the SAA was able to stay together.

Iran supplied some shock troops and advisers to reorganize the war effort and Russia came in phase II to provide international protection and thin the massive terrorist numbers and supply lines (75,000+) via air strikes. But without the SAA and NDF which again were mostly Sunni compromised forces, Assad would have lost the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> نه قندهار نه کابل جانم فدای ایران...😆



نه کابل، نه افغان، جانم فدای ایران

بهتره قافیه هم داشته باشه، آخه میدونی این حضرات همشون وسه خودشون یه پا هنرمند و شاعرم هستن​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> except he did not withstand it , it was his allies or better say the allies his father made that saved the country , name one achievement of him that is not his father work
> 
> if it was not for his weakness , it was not necessary for Iran or Russia to step in it was not necessary for million Syrians to live in refugee camp out side Syria and don't forget he still failed to end the decade long civil war, if Iran and Russia pull out today you think how long he can stay in power , do you think he fare better than Ashraf Ghani?
> sadly Syria baath party was addicted Hafiz Assad and instead of electing somebody who were willing and was able to rule decided to call home an unwilling guy who trained all his life for another profession and knew nothing about ruling a country



Maybe so, but truth is that even if he was twice as competent as he is, very few governments in the world other than the Islamic Republic of Iran would have managed to keep their country unharmed when facing the type of devastating, concerted plot that the zio-American empire and its regional clients subjected Syria to.

And this doesn't take away from the treacherous short-sightedness and treacherous aspect of those in Iran who advocated to vacate Syria and let the terrorists take over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Condelences to all Muslims and seekers of haqq.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

نظامی اسرائیلی بر اثر آتش سوزی در یک شناور جنگی به شدت زخمی شد


یک نظامی رژیم صهیونیستی بر اثر آتش سوزی در یک فروند شناور جنگی به شدت زخمی شد.




www.mashreghnews.ir













انفجار در یک مجتمع پتروشیمی در حیفا +فیلم


تنها چند ساعت پس از گزارش آتش‌سوزی در یک شناور ارتش رژیم صهیونیستی در جنوب حیفا، منابع عبری‌زبان از وقوع انفجار در یک مجتمع پتروشیمی در حیفا خبر دادند.




www.mashreghnews.ir





Mysterious fires in Israel continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran is open door to Afghan refugees...already 3.5 in Iran (only 800,000 registered the others live outside of the system ...Does Raisi government knows what is happening..Iran's GDP is 15 times higher than Afghanistan..do U really think they will go back .... Questions for Iranians living in Iran..it will affect them..A moral thing to accept them but are people of Iran ready for this...... morality vs economics.

blob:https://www.presstv.ir/d29a287c-e8a8-4b6a-a42d-e6dd9872ecd7


_*Press TV, Iran-Afghanistan border*_

*Aside from the tumultuous stories of Afghanistan, there is a story of a quest for peace; an epic trek that took this Afghan family 48 hours on foot to get to neighboring Iran.*
_
Like thousands of Afghans who sought asylum in Iran in the wake of the Taliban rule, Maryam, her husband and their kids tried to cross into Iran.

But the distraught family took the wrong path that led them to climb the border wall overnight, only for pregnant Maryam to lose her grip and fall on her stomach on the Iranian side of the border.

First aiders stationed on the Iranian border say Maryam lost her baby. She was sent to the nearest hospital for abortion.

Upon their arrival in Iran, the Afghan family were caught by Iran's border police, who then took them to this temporary camp, filled with hundreds of Afghan asylum seekers who have fled an uncertain future in their country, as their former President Ashraf Ghani fled Afghanistan and handed over power to the Taliban.

Iran is home to some 800,000 registered Afghan refugees. Over two million more Afghans who live in Iran are undocumented.

Iran's border police predict as long as the political landscape in Afghanistan is unclear, the flow of refugees from Afghanistan will not subside.

Afghan refugees say they have fled a future that is shrouded in uncertainty. They now seek a new life in a country that has already housed millions of Afghans over the past decades, something which shines a glimmer of hope that they could finally find peace after years of chaotic life back home._


----------



## aryobarzan

Some interesting numbers are coming out of the Raisi circles ..I have not seen any one actually committing to these numbers but I am keeping an eye on them..


* One million low cost housing per year* (4 million in 4 years)..WOW..Ahmadinejad promised one million in 4 years and delivered only 800,000.. Rouhani promised* zero* and delivered *zero*...ok..he completed Ahmadis left over half finished 200,000.
* 3 million autos per year *..WOW..WOW... (2 million for domestic consumption and one million for export).. the most Iran produced car in one year was 1.6 million in a year..currently they produce cars below one million.

Big numbers...will see if Raisi team is going commit to these numbers and if they do if they can deliver.....I be watching..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> Iran is open door to Afghan refugees...already 3.5 in Iran (only 800,000 registered the others live outside of the system ...Does Raisi government knows what is happening..Iran's GDP is 15 times higher than Afghanistan..do U really think they will go back .... Questions for Iranians living in Iran..it will affect them..A moral thing to accept them but are people of Iran ready for this...... morality vs economics.
> 
> blob:https://www.presstv.ir/d29a287c-e8a8-4b6a-a42d-e6dd9872ecd7
> 
> 
> _*Press TV, Iran-Afghanistan border*_
> 
> *Aside from the tumultuous stories of Afghanistan, there is a story of a quest for peace; an epic trek that took this Afghan family 48 hours on foot to get to neighboring Iran.*
> 
> _Like thousands of Afghans who sought asylum in Iran in the wake of the Taliban rule, Maryam, her husband and their kids tried to cross into Iran.
> 
> But the distraught family took the wrong path that led them to climb the border wall overnight, only for pregnant Maryam to lose her grip and fall on her stomach on the Iranian side of the border.
> 
> First aiders stationed on the Iranian border say Maryam lost her baby. She was sent to the nearest hospital for abortion.
> 
> Upon their arrival in Iran, the Afghan family were caught by Iran's border police, who then took them to this temporary camp, filled with hundreds of Afghan asylum seekers who have fled an uncertain future in their country, as their former President Ashraf Ghani fled Afghanistan and handed over power to the Taliban.
> 
> Iran is home to some 800,000 registered Afghan refugees. Over two million more Afghans who live in Iran are undocumented.
> 
> Iran's border police predict as long as the political landscape in Afghanistan is unclear, the flow of refugees from Afghanistan will not subside.
> 
> Afghan refugees say they have fled a future that is shrouded in uncertainty. They now seek a new life in a country that has already housed millions of Afghans over the past decades, something which shines a glimmer of hope that they could finally find peace after years of chaotic life back home._


Don't accept em

Our older generation made this mistake of ummah, humanity being the bigger country

It ruined our society, and everyone knows about what we went through

please don't do it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> Don't accept em
> 
> Our older generation made this mistake of ummah, humanity being the bigger country
> 
> It ruined our society, and everyone knows about what we went through
> 
> please don't do it!


Yes I know Pakistan has wised up and are now keeping them inside the Afghan border..Iran should do the same once you bring them in the big cities you will lose track of them ,,gone...my view Help them but inside Afghanistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Yankee pigs mocking Afghans after 20 years barbarism and destruction:


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:

2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

US hit 1700 deaths for Corona virus, a more than 3 month peak. Seems like the delta variant has hit the US now? Cases continuously rise.

Almost triple the 7 day average in Iran which makes sense given the population difference. Our people are also much healthier than the average American.

Looks like many people are getting vaccinated in Iran, @sha ah curious on your opinion if we will hit the peak soon in Iran while the US will start to be getting worse and worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428690548580360196

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428632070134407176


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428690548580360196
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428632070134407176



What's his point when he claims the picture is two and a half years old? Do two and a half years represent a very long time in (geo-)politics? Has Ahmad Masoud turned against this major zionist agent since then? Not that I'd be aware of.

The pseudo-intellectual Bernard Henri Levy is one of the foremost "sayans" (infiltrated zionist agents of influence) in France. His entire political career has consisted in trying to legitimize among the French public and beyond, each and every war of aggression launched by NATO and Isra"el" as well as every other form of intervention by these imperialist powers.

As aptly put by one observer, if on a given political matter you are unsure what position to take, find out whether Levy commented on the issue, and if he did, you will know what point of view is the correct one to adopt, since it is systematically the exact opposite to Levy's!

This person is furthermore deeply engaged in laying the discursive basis for the destruction of Iranian nationhood and the territorial dismantling of Iran. In an episode which caused quite some stir in France, he associated the very term 'Iran' with nazism, arguing in a historically revisionist manner that the only reason why Reza Khan asked foreign governments to use the name Iran instead of Persia, was to pander to Germany's national-socialists given that Iran etymology means Land of Aryans!

In parallel to the attempted blackening of the actual historic name of the land, which in fact betrays Levy's characterized hostility towards the national unity of Iran, a country he would like to see dismembered along so-called "ethnic" lines in accordance with the zionist plan, Levy is also a staunch supporter of Kurdish separatism against every state at odds with the latter.

Another "charming" movement Levy keenly advertised for, the so-called Free Syrian Army:












NATO's footmen who helped destroy Libya - according to Levy, the "Arab Spring" was "good for Isra"el"" (his exact words):






This is while the subject seems to be looking down on his assorted "friends" or rather, patsies serving the zio-American agenda, as his ridiculous antics during a meeting with Kurdish activists appears to indicate (on the occasion of yet another freak show at Cannes):










Not shying away from holding speeches at Kiev's Maydan square in solidarity with a Soros-funded, NATO-orchestrated "colored revolution" which relied heavily on local Ukrainian neo-nazi currents (because that too was "good for Isra"el""):






Naturally, the sayan is a regular guest at US-based zionist lobby groups and at conferences in Occupied Palestine.










Side by side with Ahmad Masoud when an alley in Paris was named after Masoud's father:






Something the Massoud Foundation seems to take pride in (Levy's presence, not just the plaque laying):






So yes, whether the reformist crowd in Iran likes it or not, as long as Masoud and his entourage maintain contacts with this zionist representative, Iran should not and will not extend support to them.

It's a no-brainer really, I don't know what Jafarian is getting so excited about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


> What's his point when he claims the picture is two and a half years old? Do two and a half years represent a very long time in (geo-)politics? Has Ahmad Masoud turned against this major zionist agent since then? Not that I'd be aware of.
> 
> The pseudo-intellectual Bernard Henri Levy is one of the foremost "sayans" (infiltrated zionist agents of influence) in France. His entire political career has consisted in trying to legitimize among the French public and beyond, each and every war of aggression launched by NATO and Isra"el" as well as every other form of intervention by these imperialist powers.
> 
> As aptly put by one observer, if on a given political matter you are unsure what position to take, find out whether Levy commented on the issue, and if he did, you will know what point of view is the correct one to adopt, since it is systematically the exact opposite to Levy's!
> 
> This person is furthermore deeply engaged in laying the discursive basis for the destruction of Iranian nationhood and the territorial dismantling of Iran. In an episode which caused quite some stir in France, he associated the very term 'Iran' with nazism, arguing in a historically revisionist manner that the only reason why Reza Khan asked foreign governments to use the name Iran instead of Persia, was to pander to Germany's national-socialists given that Iran etymology means Land of Aryans!
> 
> In parallel to the attempted blackening of the actual historic name of the land, which in fact betrays Levy's characterized hostility towards the national unity of Iran, a country he would like to see dismembered along so-called "ethnic" lines in accordance with the zionist plan, Levy is also a staunch supporter of Kurdish separatism against every state at odds with the latter.
> 
> Another "charming" movement Levy keenly advertised for, the so-called Free Syrian Army:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NATO's footmen who helped destroy Libya - according to Levy, the "Arab Spring" was "good for Isra"el"" (his exact words):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is while the subject seems to be looking down on his assorted "friends" or rather, patsies serving the zio-American agenda, as his ridiculous antics during a meeting with Kurdish activists appears to indicate (on the occasion of yet another freak show at Cannes):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 771675
> 
> 
> Not shying away from holding speeches at Kiev's Maydan square in solidarity with a Soros-funded, NATO-orchestrated "colored revolution" which relied heavily on local Ukrainian neo-nazi currents (because that too was "good for Isra"el""):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, the sayan is a regular guest at US-based zionist lobby groups and at conferences in Occupied Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with Ahmad Masoud when an alley in Paris was named after Masoud's father:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something the Massoud Foundation seems to take pride in (Levy's presence, not just the plaque laying):
> 
> View attachment 771674
> 
> 
> So yes, whether the reformist crowd in Iran likes it or not, as long as Masoud and his entourage maintain contacts with this zionist representative, Iran should not and will not extend support to them.
> 
> It's a no-brainer really, I don't know what Jafarian is getting so excited about.


That disgusting pedofile looking insect is almost a meme onto itself! Wouldn't be surprised if I see its hideous face next to hide your pain harold or internet historian next!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

باید با هر دو‌طرف دوست باشیم


حمایت این اکانتها در واکنش به کسانی بود که فکر میکردند ایران با حساب احتمال قتل عام شیعیان افغان پیشاپیش باید ابراز نا خرسندی و جنگ پیش دستانه کنه

فعلا ببینید ایا مسعود میتونه چهار تا شهر رو پس بگیره یا نه​


----------



## Cthulhu

SalarHaqq said:


> It's a no-brainer really, I don't know what Jafarian is getting so excited about.


This is the source of Jafarian's clips, He starts talking about this extensively from 1:35:00 onward, His points are very convincing.


----------



## WudangMaster

LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

*Iran's Huge Caspian Gas Find Is A Geopolitical Gamechanger*







Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Draco.IMF said:


> *Iran's Huge Caspian Gas Find Is A Geopolitical Gamechanger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zerohedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zerohedge.com


Wow..wow..wow..


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Draco.IMF said:


> *Iran's Huge Caspian Gas Find Is A Geopolitical Gamechanger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zerohedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zerohedge.com





> According to KEPCO’s chief executive officer, Ali Osouli, the Chalous structure is estimated to hold gas reserves equivalent to a quarter of the supergiant South Pars gas field, or around 11 of its phases. South Pars has an estimated 14.2 trillion cubic metres (Tcm) of gas reserves in place plus 18 billion barrels of gas condensate and already accounts for around 40 percent of Iran’s total estimated 33.8 tcm of gas reserves and about 80 percent of its gas production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*Taliban unit wearing US gear appears to mock iconic American WWII photo*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ashool

Cthulhu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428690548580360196
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428632070134407176


now you are became friend with son of masoud if he was realy mojahed and shia dont go after usa to beg for support if he want fight he fight like shieh we dont say he must not fight right now to give reson to west to come back to afghanestan and taleban dont do anything to shia people even one person . even in moharam why we must going to fight with them to make him leader stupid ly act maybe we are crazty its a puppet to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

سفر عجولانه وزیر خارجه ژاپن به ایران و صحبت با ظریف

خدا میدونه چه التماس دعایی دارن برای افغانستان

شاید پذیرش زمینی یا هوایی افغان های خاص و اتباع پراکنده امریکا
فرودگاه کابل امن نیست اصلا
شاید دیگر مسایل

ظریف هم برای ما موند
برای این دیدارهای خاص
​


----------



## Shawnee

*سفیر روسیه در کابل: طالبان به شاه مسعود پیشنهاد معامله داده*
سفیر روسیه در کابل می گوید که طالبان از سفارت این کشور خواسته است پیشنهاد آنها را برای توافقی در مورد کنترل منطقه پنجشیر منتقل کند.
به گزارش آسوشیتدپرس دمیتری ژیرنف روز شنبه گفت که یک عضو ارشد هیات رهبری طالبان از روسیه خواسته به جنگجویان در دره پنجشیر بگوید که طالبان نسبت به دستیابی به یک توافق سیاسی برای حل وضعیت آنجا امیدوار است.
این دیپلمات می گوید طالبان مدعی است که خواهان خونریزی در این منطقه نیست.
محمد نعیم، سخنگوی طالبان روز شنبه در مصاحبه ای با تلویزیون بی بی سی فارسی گفت که طالبان ترجیح می دهد مساله پنجشیر "قبل از اینکه خشونت در میان بیاید این مشکلات از طریق گفت و گوها و تفاهم حل گردد."
پیشتر خلیل الرحمن حقانی، از مقام ‌های ارشد طالبان اعلام کرد که احمد مسعود، فرزند احمدشاه مسعود در ولایت پنجشیر نیز از طریق صحبت تلفنی به طالبان "پیوسته است".
با این حال نزدیکان احمد مسعود خبر پیوستن به طالبان را "رد" کرده و گفتند مذاکرات میان آنها و طالبان جریان دارد.
پنجشیر در شمال کابل، تنها ولایتی است که به تصرف طالبان در نیامده است. احمد مسعود و امرالله صالح، معاون اول محمداشرف غنی در این ولایت مقاومت علیه طالبان را اعلام کرده اند.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

ادم بی ادعا و پر عمل 
اخرین عکس از علیپور​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428654012480557056
Found this on Jeffrey Lewis Twitter.
The moment you think are Turks fooling us anywhere or they are just …..


----------



## Raider 21

A very different time


----------



## Shawnee

به شدت دنبال سعید برجی اند

یادتونه سعید برجی رو
کره های ساخته شده با انفجار









سعید برجی مردی در سایه برای انفجار های هسته ای


این همان علتی است که سپند در بازی مخازن بزرگ کروی استیل وارد شده است. این خیلی روش هوشمندانه ای است که تحقیقات علمی مربوط به سلاح های هسته ای خود را د




farsi.iranredline.org











گویا میخوان اینها دیده بشن
هدف از معرفی تلویزیونی سعید برجی معروف کردن او بوده
ایران داشته اونو رسمی و معرفی میکرده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428654012480557056
> Found this on Jeffrey Lewis Twitter.
> The moment you think are Turks fooling us anywhere or they are just …..



Only way Turkey gets an orbital flight in 2 years is if they literally paint another countries rocket in Turkish colors.

Does Turkey even have a launch facility built to launch a rocket of that size?

You sanction Turkey and half their country crumbles in a week. Lira was $1USD to 2 in 2013, $1USD to 3.5 in 2016 and $1USD to 8.5
Today. Russia sanctioned tourism To the country over the killing of Russian pilot in Syria years ago and it didn’t take long for Erdogan to run to Putin.

Before Turkish trolls attack me, I been to Turkey several times and lived there for a period of time. While they are ahead of Iran in certain areas, in terms of complex military field technologies they are still way too reliant on Europe and American supply chains (as well as some Asian countries like SK).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Only way Turkey gets an orbital flight in 2 years is if they literally paint another countries rocket in Turkish colors.
> 
> Does Turkey even have a launch facility built to launch a rocket of that size?
> 
> You sanction Turkey and half their country crumbles in a week. Lira was $1USD to 2 in 2013, $1USD to 3.5 in 2016 and $1USD to 8.5
> Today. Russia sanctioned tourism To the country over the killing of Russian pilot in Syria years ago and it didn’t take long for Erdogan to run to Putin.
> 
> Before Turkish trolls attack me, I been to Turkey several times and lived there for a period of time. While they are ahead of Iran in certain areas, in terms of complex military field technologies they are still way too reliant on Europe and American supply chains (as well as some Asian countries like SK).



It's true, EU and US sanction on imports, tourism and supply chain embargo and it collapses rapidly. Country too reliant on western business to purse independent foreign policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429755128064655362

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

Very important news not mentioned here

A geopolitical/geostrategic move of an enormouse magnitude and importance

-> Iran is sending oil tankers now to Lebanon

Nasrallah warned Israel/USA -> "The tankers are Lebanese territory"

so if the tankers get attacked you know the deal.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

طالبان تعرفه گمرکی واردات کالا را به شدت کاهش داده است، افزود: طالبان تعرفه گمرکی واردات کالا را یک هشتم کاهش داده و با این شرایط بازرگانان بسیار راحت تر و سریع تر می توانند ترخیص کالاهایشان را انجام دهند.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*صادرات بنزین و گازوئیل ایران به افغانستان از سر گرفته شد/ کاهش 70 درصدی تعرفه واردات سوخت ایران*
اتحادیه صادرکنندگان نفت ، گاز و پتروشیمی اعلام کرد ایران صادرات بنزین و گازوئیل به افغانستان را از چند روز پیش، پس از درخواست طالبان و کاهش بیش از 70 درصدی تعرفه بر واردات سوخت ایران، از سر گرفته است.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Anyone knows how to submit a complain to FATAH police about some twitter journalists like https://twitter.com/Khaaasteh ?

His latest tweet is totally false and damaging to our national security/reputation.

@Muhammed45 @SalarHaqq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Dariush the Great said:


> Anyone knows how to submit a complain to FATAH police about some twitter journalists like https://twitter.com/Khaaasteh ?
> 
> His latest tweet is totally false and damaging to our national security/reputation.
> 
> @Muhammed45 @SalarHaqq


that Taiban spokesperson doesn't know what he's talking about. He will soon find out abt Iranians the day his talibs do something foolish.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Amin Bactria

its really long about time for iran to argument with all nations in the world that their position isnt justified and that they better take up bilateral relations and take them serious specially considering that america is on the decline it would be the smart thing to do for some to not hold hostage all kind of things while demanding countless absurd things from iran this doesnt serve them because its hostile behavior and will be answered eventually with equal hostility








Decline in trade ties with Austria not justifiable: Raeisi


TEHRAN, Aug. 23 (MNA) – President of Iran Ayatollah Ebrahim Raeisi and Chancellor of Austria Sebastian Kurz held a phone conversation on Monday afternoon.




en.mehrnews.com






Xerxes22 said:


> that Taiban spokesperson doesn't know what he's talking about. He will soon find out abt Iranians the day his talibs do something foolish.


these guys were hiding in the mountains for years of course they have no idea what they are talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Judging by the graphs, I would guess that Iran is halfway through the 5th wave at the moment.









The USA, 1000+ a day are dying and it looks as if things are just getting started.







By now 20% of the population in Iran have received 1 shot, more than 6% have received 2 shots. All together Iran has given out 20 million doses of vaccines.

Taiwan just rolled out its very own Covid-19 vaccine. Obviously their supplies from the west were not sufficient. This is a very controversial topic, but in the end, Iran made the right choice pursuing its own domestically made vaccines.

It's easy to point the finger and blame politicians but in the current climate, the entire world has a "every man for himself" / lone wolf type of mentality. It's essentially a rat race, which makes it extremely difficult to acquire vaccines in large quantities. Never mind overcoming the logistics and distribution issues associated with vaccinating a country of 80 million people.











Stryker1982 said:


> US hit 1700 deaths for Corona virus, a more than 3 month peak. Seems like the delta variant has hit the US now? Cases continuously rise.
> 
> Almost triple the 7 day average in Iran which makes sense given the population difference. Our people are also much healthier than the average American.
> 
> Looks like many people are getting vaccinated in Iran, @sha ah curious on your opinion if we will hit the peak soon in Iran while the US will start to be getting worse and worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

EXCLUSIVE Iran resumes fuel exports to neighbouring Afghanistan


Iran resumed fuel exports to Afghanistan a few days ago following a request from the new Afghan government, which feels empowered by the U.S. withdrawal to buy the sanctioned nation's oil more openly, an Iranian official told Reuters.




www.reuters.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429729581356011521

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

There seems to be quite a bit of hype around the Panjshir valley as the last bastion of resistance against the Taliban. It's true that the Taliban were never able to conquer the Panjshir valley in the past. However in the past the Panjshir valley was part of a much larger coalition (the northern alliance) which had supply lines extending into Tajikistan. This time, they're completely surrounded on all sides and Massoud is asking foreign countries for backing but I highly doubt if the Americans want to risk any more weapons falling into Taliban hands, not to mention the tense situation at the airport gives the Taliban leverage in this regard. Therefore time is certainly not on the side of Massoud and Saleh.


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> What the fuk is this mambo jambo.. You have gone completely mental.. It reminds me about that duck who thinks she is a swan. You are from a different country to the one you claim here or atleast assume to be..


how about you go and be busy about the surrendering army of Pakistan (71)? Why do u have to bring ur nose to the Iranian thread? you guys are irrelevant with a broke economy nd obsolete low funded military. GO be busy with ur irrelevant topics.


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> There seems to be quite a bit of hype around the Panjshir valley as the last bastion of resistance against the Taliban. It's true that the Taliban were never able to conquer the Panjshir valley in the past. However in the past the Panjshir valley was part of a much larger coalition (the northern alliance) which had supply lines extending into Tajikistan. This time, they're completely surrounded on all sides and Massoud is asking foreign countries for backing but I highly doubt if the Americans want to risk any more weapons falling into Taliban hands, not to mention the tense situation at the airport. Therefore time is certainly not on the side of Massoud.



He has overplayed his hand and TB have already entered the city. TB against faced stiff resistance or atleast most resistance in cities like Herat, Lasgar-kah and Kandahar and Mazar Sharif to some extended these were the stand-out clashes.. Panjshir doesn't have the numbers or supplies these cities enjoyed which is why they were fighting TB for over a week..


Xerxes22 said:


> how about you go and be busy about the surrendering army of Pakistan (71)? Why do u have to bring ur nose to the Iranian thread? you guys are irrelevant with a broke economy nd obsolete low funded military. GO be busy with ur irrelevant topics.



Unfunded military?.. We can raze Bangladesh from the history books and from the world map entirely just in 90 seconds Dhaka will be laying in heap of ruins, Talk about unfunded..


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> He has overplayed his hand and TB have already entered the city. TB against faced stiff resistance or atleast most resistance in cities like Herat, Lasgar-kah and Kandahar and Mazar Sharif to some extended these were the stand-out clashes.. Panjshir doesn't have the numbers or supplies these cities enjoyed which is why they were fighting TB for over a week..
> 
> 
> Unfounded military.. We can raze Bangladesh from the history books and from the world map entirely just in 90 seconds Dhaka will be laying in heap of ruins


We could do this , we could do that. Im sure *YOU COULD. IM SURE YOU CUD SLEEP IN ANGELINA JOLIE'S BED IN YOUR WET DREAM.*

We cud do this, we cud do that, We could raze this and that. We cud conquer Alexandra Daddario's womanhood. BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH. Anyone can fantasize whatever they want with the stupid mind they possess. *But what about reality? You speak of razing Bangladesh from the history books in 90 seconds? HEY IDIOT, its Bangladesh who defeated you in the 71 war. You surrendered to tiny Bangladesh. Your army cowered and surrendered to Bangladeshi farmers. On dec 16, 71.... IN OUR CAPITAL DHAKA.... you cowered and shivered like a bunch of babies and surrendered and LOST THE WAR. 

THAT IS THE REALITY. THAT IS IN ALL THE HISTORY BOOKS. WHILST IN THE PAGES OF YOUR FANTASTICAL MIND YOU TALK ABOUT RAZING THE NATION WHO ACTUALLY RAIZED YOUR OWN ARMY AND CAUSED YOU TO SURRENDER. GET OUTTA HERE !!!!



*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Xerxes22 said:


> We could do this , we could do that. Im sure *YOU COULD. IM SURE YOU CUD SLEEP IN ANGELINA JOLIE'S BED IN YOUR WET DREAM.*
> 
> We cud do this, we cud do that, We could raze this and that. We cud conquer Alexandra Daddario's womanhood. BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH. Anyone can fantasize whatever they want with the stupid mind they possess. *But what about reality? You speak of razing Bangladesh from the history books in 90 seconds? HEY IDIOT, its Bangladesh who defeated you in the 71 war. You surrendered to tiny Bangladesh. Your army cowered and surrendered to Bangladeshi farmers. On dec 16, 71.... IN OUR CAPITAL DHAKA.... you cowered and shivered like a bunch of babies and surrendered and LOST THE WAR.
> 
> THAT IS THE REALITY. THAT IS IN ALL THE HISTORY BOOKS. WHILST IN THE PAGES OF YOUR FANTASTICAL MIND YOU TALK ABOUT RAZING THE NATION WHO ACTUALLY RAIZED YOUR OWN ARMY AND CAUSED YOU TO SURRENDER. GET OUTTA HERE !!!! *



Jezz.. You are to unstable for this forum me thinks.

You wanted independence plus there is no land link between and far apart plus logistically nightmare back than and it was 50 years ago and keeping a brotherly nation forcefully was never gonna work out and happy that you got the independence in the end.

But I can end you today if I chose to do so.. Do you disagree with this?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> Jezz.. You are to unstable for this forum me thinks.
> 
> You wanted independence plus there is no land link between and far apart plus logistically nightmare back than and it was 50 years ago and keeping a brotherly nation forcefully was never gonna work out and happy that you got the independence in the end.
> 
> But I can end you today if I chose to do so.. Do you disagree with this?


You will end me ? why dont u go ask mommy about me first?

Moron: "we will raze this...swallow that... eat this...chew that"
Reality : "Hello moron, let me give u a history lesson."
Moron (halfway thru the lesson) : "Can I use the bathroom please?"

*How pathetic you are. *

On a serious note though, I have nothing against pakistan. I always supported them in their struggle. Hope you guys prosper to a great extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Battlion25 said:


> What the fuk is this mambo jambo.. You have gone completely mental.. It reminds me about that duck who thinks she is a swan. You are from a different country to the one you claim here or atleast assume to be..


are you one of falcon29's dummy accounts? cuz you sound just like him so just wanted to confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Xerxes22 said:


> You will end me ? why dont u go ask mommy about me first?
> 
> Moron: "we will raze this...swallow that... eat this...chew that"
> Reality : "Hello moron, let me give u a history lesson.
> Moron (halfway thru the lesson) : "Can I use the bathroom please?"
> 
> *How pathetic you are. *
> 
> On a serious note though, I have nothing against pakistan. I always supported them in their struggle. Hope you guys prosper to a great extent.



Okay. Bangladesh is a superpower now..





But aside from Jokes Bangladesh is actully turning into a regional power congrats with that 



925boy said:


> are you one of falcon29's dummy accounts? cuz you sound just like him so just wanted to confirm.




Whenever there is nothing to post in Nairaland you come here to troll.. I see what you are doing

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> Okay. Bangladesh is a superpower now..
> View attachment 772418
> 
> 
> But aside from Jokes Bangladesh is actully turning into a regional power congrats with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there is nothing to post in Nairaland you come here to troll.. I see what you are doing


I got to say, you are also pretty full of bs yourself.

You claimed Iran has 200,000 troops in Syria which any donkey can realize that is impossible, reality was no more than a few thousand axillary forces because of the difficulty in supply chain and logistics, and you insist on it because you want to satisfy your anti-Iran biases even when I prove you wrong when I mentioned it was the combined regional force mostly concentrated in Iraq and Yemen. Then you say Iran has a bad history of warfare, yet Iran is probably one of the few nations of the world with several classified empires over it's course of history stretching 2500 years. This country under economic embargo and arms embargo is fighting harder than any other country in the world for it's place at the big boy table with unprecedented pressure. You will not find more tenacious or sacrificial people than Iranians in the whole world. These are people who under arms embargo did not have enough RPG7's to fight and instead strapped grenades' around their waist to jump under tanks. These are the Iranian people you criticize. You have no clue about Iran or it's people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah




----------



## 925boy

Battlion25 said:


> Whenever there is nothing to post in PDF I come here to Iranian chill thread to troll..


There, fixed it for you. I havent even logged into Nairaland in many years, lmao. dont be a racist. cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Judging by the graphs, I would guess that Iran is halfway through the 5th wave at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 772373
> View attachment 772374
> 
> 
> The USA, 1000+ a day are dying and it looks as if things are just getting started.
> 
> 
> View attachment 772375
> 
> 
> By now 20% of the population in Iran have received 1 shot, more than 6% have received 2 shots. All together Iran has given out 20 million doses of vaccines.
> 
> Taiwan just rolled out its very own Covid-19 vaccine. Obviously their supplies from the west were not sufficient. This is a very controversial topic, but in the end, Iran made the right choice pursuing its own domestically made vaccines.
> 
> It's easy to point the finger and blame politicians but in the current climate, the entire world has a "every man for himself" / lone wolf type of mentality. It's essentially a rat race, which makes it extremely difficult to acquire vaccines in large quantities. Never mind overcoming the logistics and distribution issues associated with vaccinating a country of 80 million people.
> 
> View attachment 772377
> View attachment 772378


no Iran is not half the way and if you compare us population to their dearth rate , well they are still better than us


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

Well based on everything I've seen so far, including the length of previous waves, I would say that Iran is halfway through the fifth wave. However only time will tell

As far as the US goes, it would appear as if their latest wave is just getting started. Only time will tell if in the end they will fare better than Iran per capita. Honestly though, I would expect them to do better than Iran per capita considering the fact that the US is the wealthiest country in the world and the worlds sole super power. Not to mention the fact that the USA also control the worlds reserve currency and is one of the most industrialized nations by far.



Hack-Hook said:


> no Iran is not half the way and if you compare us population to their dearth rate , well they are still better than us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So many younger men are lining up for days to get out. It makes you wonder, if they're this desperate now, then why didn't they have the will to fight the Taliban ? 

I mean realistically they don't lack the numbers and they certainly did not lack the weapons or advantages. The one vital component they were missing was morale and will to fight. 

Essentially corruption led to lack or morale / will power and they got overtaken. They were basically sold out. It's not like the US intelligence agencies didn't know about corruption or the phenomena of ghost soldiers or logistics, supply issues due to corruption and mismanagement. 

I mean they already saw what happened in Iraq with ISIS. They knew but they did not care as long as the military industrial complex kept getting richer. Yeah they were sold out. This is why I firmly believe that people in government should not have dual citizenship of even foreign capital abroad. 

Ashraf Ghani was born in Afghanistan but he wasn't willing to die in Afghanistan or even risk his own personal safety for his beliefs or his people. What a useless puppet he turned out to be.



sha ah said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

$10,000 invested in defense stocks when Afghanistan war began now worth almost $100,000 today









$10,000 Invested in Defense Stocks When Afghanistan War Began Now Worth Almost $100,000


Was the Afghanistan War a failure? Not for the top five defense contractors and their shareholders.




theintercept.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sha ah

Biden has vowed that the US will leave Kabul airport by the August 31st deadline. London and Berlin are actively looking to extend the deadline and are deeply disappointed with the Biden administration's decision.









Biden bows to the Taliban cutting other G7 members adrift as each attempts to airlift its own nationals home safely


Joe Biden took just seven minutes to confirm with his G7 allies that the US would not exceed the August 31 Kabul evacuation deadline, signalling to the UK and Europe they must now forge new alliances in dealing with the Taliban.




www.rt.com


----------



## Maula Jatt

sha ah said:


> $10,000 invested in defense stocks when Afghanistan war began now worth almost $100,000 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $10,000 Invested in Defense Stocks When Afghanistan War Began Now Worth Almost $100,000
> 
> 
> Was the Afghanistan War a failure? Not for the top five defense contractors and their shareholders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 772527


Tech companies would have served them better😁

This return isn't all that good


----------



## sha ah

Well considering the fact that most savings accounts don't even give you 5% a year guaranteed returns, 10x your money over a 20 year period would be quite a juicy prize regardless of anything else.

Of course there is a significant difference between speculating the market vs getting a guaranteed return on investments via a local bank branch. The vast majority of people out there will never make anything close to 10x return on an initial investment. Most people couldn't even dream of it.

Anyways all this profiteering by the military industrial complex is precisely the reason why the USA has now lost two twenty year wars in the last fifty years. Saigon, Vietnam in 1975 and now Kabul airport, Afghanistan, 2021.



Sainthood 101 said:


> Tech companies would have served them better😁
> 
> This return isn't all that good


----------



## Stryker1982

Every day we get closer and closer to conflict with Israel. They have great anxiety about these 2 cascades with 60% enrichment.

Do you feel it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Realistically the US has just pulled out of Afghanistan and is now contemplating a draw down of forces in Iraq in the near future. Without the US's direct support, I can't see the Israelis trying anything on their own. Iran has potent air defenses and if the Israelis did try anything Iran would strike Israel directly, perhaps targeting their own nuclear facilities or vital ports with dozens of missiles. Not only Iran but any conflict with Iran will most likely draw in Hezbollah and right now tensions are already mounting with Hamas again.

If they realistically want the enrichment to come to an end, their best bet is the nuclear deal. However as long as Iran does not continue to steadily increase enrichment, the Americans and Israelis seem content keeping the sanctions in place. But now Iran's economy is growing regardless and Iran's oil sales have reached pre sanction levels so I don't think they're too happy about that. The issue for them now is that they have no eyes on the ground when it comes to those facilities so at best they have a vague, hazy idea of what Iran is doing or even plans to do.

With sanctions in place, Iran has nothing to lose and should simply continue to increase its nuclear capabilities incrementally, like tightening a bolt slowly but surely. If Iran gets to 70% then 80% or 90% they will start sweating bullets and the US might feel compelled to actually engage Iran seriously. Well either that or it's war, which is not an option for the US after the debacle in Afghanistan, or they can negotiate in good faith, which again with America is still unlikely, even at the best of days, even with their own allies they abandon.

Right now the Americans are worried about China more than anything. Russia is also a threat with Nord Stream 2 but China is their gravest concern. Iran recently made it clear that it will be joining the Shanghai Cooperation Organization. From 1979 when the Americans called all the shots in Tehran until now, it ahs taken quite a while but Iran is firmly entrenched in the eastern camp now. The Americans have the Saudis who are useless more or less and the Israelis who only want more capital and free weapons from them with every passing day. Now it's gotten to the point where the Americans have created so many adversaries and the issue today is that all those adversaries are working closely together in close coordination. The Americans realize this and are starting to get nervous.

China is seriously looking to surpass the US in the coming decade, becoming the worlds largest economy. Some analysts say that it will happen much sooner than a decade, perhaps even in 6-7 years. China already has more industrial capacity and with the belt and road initiative has now hedged its bets, essentially guaranteeing their access to the outside world even in case of a major conflict. If a war were to erupt, the US would look to block China's access to energy markets with help from a quad alliance including USA, Japan, Australia, India but it could also include Taiwan, Japan, the Philippines and South Korea as well. The belt and road helps to offset that and China is currently building up their own navy with aircraft carriers at a feverish pace. In the next decade their navy in the South China Sea might be able to challenge US naval supremacy.

More importantly though the USD is currently the worlds reserve currency, which gives the US a significant financial advantage if any conflict were to break out. The USA currency reserve status also gives it control over the means to transport funds (Swift). However Russia has already created an alternative to Swift and China currently has the largest reserves of gold and foreign currency reserves on the planet. In terms of currency reserves, believe it or not the USA is at number 19, with Iran being at number 20. The main issue is that right now anytime anyone wants to buy anything from China, they have to pay in USD. There is no other option. You cannot pay in EU, Swiss Frank, Yen or any other currency. China only accepts the USD.

Anyways China is currently the worlds global factory and although manufacturing has been shifting more to South East Asia recently, China still has a firm grip on controlling the supply chain from buyers to sellers and the online platforms used by buyers and sellers. In the coming decade, or perhaps sooner, if the Chinese were to build up enough confidence, then the day they could switch from asking the world for USD and instead demand their own currency, the RMB (Yuan) for purchases, that would be this centuries game changer. if China were to do that with very specific and impeccable timing, let's say right after another recession were to hit the USA, it would essentially turn China's currency into the worlds reserve currency pretty much overnight.

The fact that China has recently encrypted and digitized its currency and has cracked down on and acquired control of Alibaba, which is the worlds most popular platform for import/export, is also tied into all of this. In this context, China's push to digitize its currency makes perfect sense because it would essentially make the switch seamless for all the buyers simultaneously and China wouldn't need to print and distribute all of their bills to the world or even use Swift for that matter. That would honestly be a fatal deathblow to American imperialism and exceptionalism, which has been the goal of the Chinese Communist Party since Mao. It's actually a very bold and brilliant master plan, but only time will tell if the Chinese will actually go through with it.

*China, Russia, Iran fight back — announce war games in Persian Gulf*








Stryker1982 said:


> Every day we get closer and closer to conflict with Israel. They have great anxiety about these 2 cascades with 60% enrichment.
> 
> Do you feel it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430169323822256137
تکبیر گفتن رو از ایران یاد گرفتن
حرفها هم شبیهه
با حال بود​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Recently several helicopters which belonged to the Afghan airforce were flown into the Panjshir valley from Tajikistan in order to assist Massouds resistance fighters in their struggle against the Taliban.

The largest portion of the Afghan airforces assets ended up in Tajikistan and there are atleast 5000 Afghan soldiers who fled into Tajikistan in the last week or two of fighting before Kabul fell.

Realistically If they actually use those air assets and fight they might have a chance to survive. Most were expecting Massoud to have gotten swept aside already. At this rate they're putting up better resistance than the Afghan security forces that last week.


----------



## sha ah

Take a look at this comedy show. it's pretty good entertainment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Two recent videos with two polar opposites making their points.

This journalist really stuck it to Bolton LOL This guy basically advocates for every war to go on forever and refuses to take any blame any time they innevitably lead to failure.






George Galloway is basically John Bolton's polar opposite. Imagine a debate between these two, especially on the Palestinian issue. I would pay to see that. "Iran is a modern, powerful adversary... If you can't defeat the Taliban, (which he refers to as "ragged assed men with small weapons, conveying themselves around on bicycles") then who are you to threaten Iran"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Two recent videos with two polar opposites making their points.
> 
> This journalist really stuck it to Bolton LOL This guy basically advocates for every war to go on forever and refuses to take any blame any time they innevitably lead to failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Galloway is basically John Bolton's polar opposite. Imagine a debate between these two, especially on the Palestinian issue. I would pay to see that. "Iran is a modern, powerful adversary... If you can't defeat the Taliban, (which he refers to as "ragged assed men with small weapons, conveying themselves around on bicycles") then who are you to threaten Iran"


you know what they say about John Bolton:
*"John Bolton never saw a war he did not like"*...lol


True story of how there Iranian border guards kept the invasion of RED ARMY at bay for 48 hours....God bless their souls.






























Iran-Soviet union border bridge,


https://media.farsnews.ir/Uploaded/Files/Video/1400/06/03/14000603000374_240P.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> Anyone knows how to submit a complain to FATAH police about some twitter journalists like https://twitter.com/Khaaasteh ?
> 
> His latest tweet is totally false and damaging to our national security/reputation.
> 
> @Muhammed45 @SalarHaqq





SalarHaqq said:


> Muslims



Sorry brother, I'm not familiar with the procedure.

This said, I wonder if they'd take any action against the user. What the guy is claiming, basically, is that there are Iranians who under similar circumstances would act like the Afghans we saw at Kabul airport... Now it's unfortunately true that some Iranians have fallen victim to western propaganda, and the journalist could invoke this in his defense, in the sense that he is not condoning it. 

Also, similar circumstances would imply that Iran is occupied by the US, that civil war between a US-installed collaborator regime and local guerillas has raged for twenty years and that the Americans then decide to withdraw, which is just purely hypothetical and not rooted in actual reality (hence why I believe there was no point to this entire debate). 

All this being said, of course I think he should not have posted this, because while some Iranians may be westernized (and a token few might even collaborate with hypothetical western occupiers), others definitely aren't (while the immense majority would rise against any occupying force) and the guy's comment is abusively generalizing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

This is what the Isrealis are saying Iran's total defense spending is. According to them, it would be nearly on par to France which is quite high.

Just posting for discussion purposes, I am not saying they are 100% accurate. In fact they very well could just be lies/propaganda but worth discussing.

Numbers are obviously wrong in my opinion because of the exchange rate stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Stryker1982 said:


> View attachment 772981
> 
> 
> This is what the Isrealis are saying Iran's total defense spending is. According to them, it would be nearly on par to France which is quite high.
> 
> Just posting for discussion purposes, I am not saying they are 100% accurate. In fact they very well could just be lies/propaganda but worth discussing.
> 
> Numbers are obviously wrong in my opinion because of the exchange rate stated.





Stryker1982 said:


> View attachment 772981
> 
> 
> This is what the Isrealis are saying Iran's total defense spending is. According to them, it would be nearly on par to France which is quite high.
> 
> Just posting for discussion purposes, I am not saying they are 100% accurate. In fact they very well could just be lies/propaganda but worth discussing.
> 
> Numbers are obviously wrong in my opinion because of the exchange rate stated.


If we take 32 billion for the year 2020 from this graph It represents 5% of iranian GDP for that year ( GDP OF 628 BILLION FOR 2020). So it is a bit higher than the average...US spend 3.7% of GDP and Saudi spend more than 8% of GDP on military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> View attachment 772981
> 
> 
> This is what the Isrealis are saying Iran's total defense spending is. According to them, it would be nearly on par to France which is quite high.
> 
> Just posting for discussion purposes, I am not saying they are 100% accurate. In fact they very well could just be lies/propaganda but worth discussing.
> 
> Numbers are obviously wrong in my opinion because of the exchange rate stated.


But i can believe it- Iran runs and maintains a large military empire. And that exchange rate really might even lower, because of domestic production and labor and no/low foreign currency use. MIlitary preparadness is obv a govt priority, Iran has many, powerful(some) enemies...but the recent reports about Iran creating more USD Millionaires recently that most other countries in the world and being #14 of richest millionaires list in the world, while udner sanctions, that means Iran has a BIGGER economy than people probably accept. For 1 Iran is selling ALOT ofoil and gas...everybody needs it - fuk all this sanctions talk, Iranian petro products are moving out through all of Iran's borders, Afghanistan relies on Iran for a big chunk of its petroleum, China sales are high now, just more secretively done, so Iran is probaly maing $xxx Billions from oil and gas yearly now.
I dont believe westerners have enough of the relevant information to analyze Iran's economy correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> If we take 32 billion for the year 2020 from this graph It represents 5% of iranian GDP for that year ( GDP OF 628 BILLION FOR 2020). So it is a bit higher than the average...US spend 3.7% of GDP and Saudi spend more than 8% of GDP on military.


There is no way Iran is spending more on military than America, even in terms of GDP or any other metric! 
Either way, the country should spend far more on military than it currently do and be more efficient with the money too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

6.1x in 3 hours. 👌🏼

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

WudangMaster said:


> There is no way Iran is spending more on military than America, even in terms of GDP or any other metric!
> Either way, the country should spend far more on military than it currently do and be more efficient with the money too.


If the Israeli graph is correct (big if since I thought iran military budgets was around 20 billion not 32 )..then 5% of GDP is a good number for a country like iran being threatened every day...also remember one dollar of iranian money buys the same military hardware that US pays 10 for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> If the Israeli graph is correct (big if since I thought iran military budgets was around 20 billion not 32 )..then 5% of GDP is a good number for a country like iran being threatened every day...also remember one dollar of iranian money buys the same military hardware that US pays 10 for it.


I do hope that there is more being spent by Iran, it's just very difficult to think it is more than the US spending in any comparison. On the other hand, I guess the US economy is so massive that the "official" ~$700 billion per anum spending might actually account for only 3-4% of gdp afterall...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

According to this nonsense Iran's military spending is just below what France spends, on par with Japan and just above South Korea. So Iran would be the 9th largest military spender on earth.

Nonsense. You have to take the real exchange rate into account. Israeli's will try anything to make Iran look like a boogeyman. What a joke.

Actually looking at military spending as share of GDP, Oman is no 1 (8.8%), Saudi no 2 (8%), Israel is no 5 (5.3%), Azerbaijan no 9 (4%)

In 2021 Iran is expected to spend 14 or 15 billion on the military according to credit sources like tradingeconomics.com or globalfirepower.com. That would place Iran at no 20 in the world.

Here is the list





__





Defense Spending by Country (2022)


Ranking total annual defense spending budget capability by country, from highest to lowest.



www.globalfirepower.com







Stryker1982 said:


> View attachment 772981
> 
> 
> This is what the Isrealis are saying Iran's total defense spending is. According to them, it would be nearly on par to France which is quite high.
> 
> Just posting for discussion purposes, I am not saying they are 100% accurate. In fact they very well could just be lies/propaganda but worth discussing.
> 
> Numbers are obviously wrong in my opinion because of the exchange rate stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran foreign minister: Asia, neighbors our priority*
Top Iranian diplomat says his priority as the new foreign minister is to expand ties with neighboring countries. In a message posted on Instagram, Hossein Amir Abdollahian added the ministry under his command will pursue balanced, dynamic and smart foreign relations based on mutual respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

Waited to see this pleasuring moment for 8 years: 

Hasan kiilid is gone.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Suicide bombings reported at Kabul airport. 13 casualties reported thus far with at least 30 injured

Americans and Afghan civilians were killed. Several Afghan children and Taliban guards were also among the dead. Scores more were injured including several US troops.

This is believed to be the work of an ISIS offshoot known as ISIS-K or ISIS Khorasan in Afghanistan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430907314043719683

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430892954592288772


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Suicide bombings reported at Kabul airport. 13 casualties reported thus far with scores more injured
> 
> Americans and Afghan civilians were killed. Several Afghan children and Taliban guards were also among the dead. Scores more were injured including several US troops.
> 
> This is believed to be the work of an ISIS offshoot known as ISIS-K or ISIS Khorasan in Afghanistan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430907314043719683
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430892954592288772



If the headchoppers from Syria are able to make their way to Afghanistan, they have new jihadistan to grow and re arm....right next to Iran’s borders.

Let’s hope this doesn’t happen.


----------



## Xerxes22

Afghans are a hopeless bunch. The airport just got suicide bombed. Civilian casualties apparently. This is a pathetic nation with pathetic people. They themselves are to blame for their crude brutish nature and the blame for the pathetic state of the afghan nation lies on each and every afghan. Total fools

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

13 killed by suicide bombing at Kabul airport. ISIS-K is said to be responsible for the attack.


----------



## Iñigo

40 killed, 120 wounded


----------



## TheImmortal

Iñigo said:


> 40 killed, 120 wounded



source?


----------



## sha ah

Some are saying that 40 have been killed at Kabul airport. Others are claiming 100 casualties.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430914511255465984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430923479797444616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430931783038689283


----------



## Shawnee

Wow


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430954950947913734

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Serves them right.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Dariush the Great said:


> Serves them right.


What do you mean?


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430954950947913734



Pro-Trump accounts are celebrating in Twitter.
Popping champagne and waiting for more American blood. Lots of them Arab and Israeli Trumpeteers.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Sainthood 101 said:


> What do you mean?


I mean.. using sanctions as war tool. invading nations left and right.. coupdetats and nuking nations will bring some sort of karma.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Dariush the Great said:


> I mean.. using sanctions as war tool. invading nations left and right.. coupdetats and nuking nations will bring some sort of karma.


Oh against US soldiers I thaught you were talking about Afghan civilians


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> Oh against US soldiers I thaught you were talking about Afghan civilians


Rest in peace to them . Their is no honor behind these kind of shameful attacks.

This criminal act should not go unpunished and a major sign for things to come in Afghanistan unfortunately. We will likely be hearing this kind of news for a long time. Not sure who is responsible yet, could be ISIS-K, could be but unlikely to be Taliban involvement. If I remember right the head of the CIA met with Taliban leaders just 2 days ago. Their is also no way for anyone to stop such attacks either without a very good intelligence apparatus. 

I wouldn't give a damn about US soldiers though, on any other day they'd be eager to kill us(Iranians) or anyone else in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Sainthood 101 said:


> Oh against US soldiers I thaught you were talking about Afghan civilians


Rest in peace to the innocent people. Occupiers deserve death.

I wonder who will be hit now? They are talking about some imaginary ISIS-K version.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Dariush the Great said:


> Rest in peace to the innocent people. Occupiers deserve death.
> 
> I wonder who will be hit now? They are talking about some imaginary ISIS-K version.


I don't even know man, all I am saying is 

Seal the border, Afghanistan is impossible to solve 

And I don't see anyone in nieghborhood supporting ISIS, they're just a mix of foreign fighters and some real hardcore former Taliban- cannot form a government but won't let a government be stable 

These fighters faught with Talibs but now Talibs are the government they wouldn't/don't want them in Afghanistan anymore, that's why Uighgars, parts of TTP are all seen with an ISIS flag 

So I don't know if one should help Talibs in countering these creatures cause at the end of the day ISIS in Afghanistan is made up of islamist jihadist groups from nieghborhing countries - they're a threat to everyone in tiger neighborhood

Or let Talibs take care of them, as they're the same thing as them or Afghanistan is too much of a mess for anyone to get involved with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> I don't even know man, all I am saying is
> 
> Seal the border, Afghanistan is impossible to solve
> 
> And I don't see anyone in nieghborhood supporting ISIS, they're just a mix of foreign fighters and some real hardcore former Taliban- cannot form a government but won't let a government be stable
> 
> These fighters faught with Talibs but now Talibs are the government they wouldn't/don't want them in Afghanistan anymore, that's why Uighgars, parts of TTP are all seen with an ISIS flag
> 
> So I don't know if one should help Talibs in countering these creatures cause at the end of the day ISIS in Afghanistan is made up of islamist jihadist groups from nieghborhing countries - they're a threat to everyone in tiger neighborhood
> 
> Or let Talibs take care of them, as they're the same thing as them or Afghanistan is too much of a mess for anyone to get involved with



Some might not agree with me, but I am not even sure if Afghanistan is really a country or a region.

Country is very divided and tribal unlike many of the neighboring states, it does not have unity and I am doubtful if the people of Afghanistan consider themselves Afghans first or if they consider themselves Pashtun, Tajik, Hazara etc...

You can't run a country like this properly. To much instability, no integration of peoples and non-homogenous society. Who ever is in charge they will always face militant opposition. It's pretty hopeless in my opinion. Talibs will always have opposition, and anyone else whose in charge will have talib opposition. 99% of countries do not have this kind of militant opposition internally. 

People might not like this, but Afghanistan being absorbed by it's neighbors would likely provide stability and more prosperity than continuing like this. about 0.1% chance of happening though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

Stryker1982 said:


> Some might not agree with me, but I am not even sure if Afghanistan is really a country or a region.
> 
> Country is very divided and tribal unlike many of the neighboring states, it does not have unity and I am doubtful if the people of Afghanistan consider themselves Afghans first or if they consider themselves Pashtun, Tajik, Hazara etc...
> 
> You can't run a country like this properly. To much instability, no integration of peoples and non-homogenous society. Who ever is in charge they will always face militant opposition. It's pretty hopeless in my opinion. Talibs will always have opposition, and anyone else whose in charge will have talib opposition. 99% of countries do not have this kind of militant opposition internally.
> 
> People might not like this, but Afghanistan being absorbed by it's neighbors would likely provide stability and more prosperity than continuing like this. about 0.1% chance of happening though.


I agree with you but who will take who and how it will impact the demographics of the nieghborhing countries if they absorb Afghanistan

Pak can take Pashtuns

But this can be an issue cause if we take thier Pashtuns, that means iranic population can start to equal the indo aryan population

Thus challenging the decades of hegammany by the indic groups, now integration of this population with the country is very good capital is filled with Pashtuns, our cabinet is mostly pashtun, our PM is pashtun who plays up his heritage a lot 

But at the end of the day due to sheer numbers it was always a senior partner and junior partner relationship but bringing millions of iranic groups means the power equilibrium would shift, resulting in a power struggle

So I can see them coming in maybe even intergerating but it'll create a power struggle, clash of people groups leading to instability 

Centeral Asian republics should most certainly take parts of Afghanistan, they'll fit right in 

For Iran I don't which groups should Iran take, except for Baloch and maybe Hazaras I can't see another natural fit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

sha ah said:


> ISIS khorasan


We should send @Falcon29 (hazzy1997) there.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Realistically the US has just pulled out of Afghanistan and is now contemplating a draw down of forces in Iraq in the near future. Without the US's direct support, I can't see the Israelis trying anything on their own. Iran has potent air defenses and if the Israelis did try anything Iran would strike Israel directly, perhaps targeting their own nuclear facilities or vital ports with dozens of missiles. Not only Iran but any conflict with Iran will most likely draw in Hezbollah and right now tensions are already mounting with Hamas again.
> 
> If they realistically want the enrichment to come to an end, their best bet is the nuclear deal. However as long as Iran does not continue to steadily increase enrichment, the Americans and Israelis seem content keeping the sanctions in place. But now Iran's economy is growing regardless and Iran's oil sales have reached pre sanction levels so I don't think they're too happy about that. The issue for them now is that they have no eyes on the ground when it comes to those facilities so at best they have a vague, hazy idea of what Iran is doing or even plans to do.
> 
> With sanctions in place, Iran has nothing to lose and should simply continue to increase its nuclear capabilities incrementally, like tightening a bolt slowly but surely. If Iran gets to 70% then 80% or 90% they will start sweating bullets and the US might feel compelled to actually engage Iran seriously. Well either that or it's war, which is not an option for the US after the debacle in Afghanistan, or they can negotiate in good faith, which again with America is still unlikely, even at the best of days, even with their own allies they abandon.
> 
> Right now the Americans are worried about China more than anything. Russia is also a threat with Nord Stream 2 but China is their gravest concern. Iran recently made it clear that it will be joining the Shanghai Cooperation Organization. From 1979 when the Americans called all the shots in Tehran until now, it ahs taken quite a while but Iran is firmly entrenched in the eastern camp now. The Americans have the Saudis who are useless more or less and the Israelis who only want more capital and free weapons from them with every passing day. Now it's gotten to the point where the Americans have created so many adversaries and the issue today is that all those adversaries are working closely together in close coordination. The Americans realize this and are starting to get nervous.
> 
> China is seriously looking to surpass the US in the coming decade, becoming the worlds largest economy. Some analysts say that it will happen much sooner than a decade, perhaps even in 6-7 years. China already has more industrial capacity and with the belt and road initiative has now hedged its bets, essentially guaranteeing their access to the outside world even in case of a major conflict. If a war were to erupt, the US would look to block China's access to energy markets with help from a quad alliance including USA, Japan, Australia, India but it could also include Taiwan, Japan, the Philippines and South Korea as well. The belt and road helps to offset that and China is currently building up their own navy with aircraft carriers at a feverish pace. In the next decade their navy in the South China Sea might be able to challenge US naval supremacy.
> 
> More importantly though the USD is currently the worlds reserve currency, which gives the US a significant financial advantage if any conflict were to break out. The USA currency reserve status also gives it control over the means to transport funds (Swift). However Russia has already created an alternative to Swift and China currently has the largest reserves of gold and foreign currency reserves on the planet. In terms of currency reserves, believe it or not the USA is at number 19, with Iran being at number 20. The main issue is that right now anytime anyone wants to buy anything from China, they have to pay in USD. There is no other option. You cannot pay in EU, Swiss Frank, Yen or any other currency. China only accepts the USD.
> 
> Anyways China is currently the worlds global factory and although manufacturing has been shifting more to South East Asia recently, China still has a firm grip on controlling the supply chain from buyers to sellers and the online platforms used by buyers and sellers. In the coming decade, or perhaps sooner, if the Chinese were to build up enough confidence, then the day they could switch from asking the world for USD and instead demand their own currency, the RMB (Yuan) for purchases, that would be this centuries game changer. if China were to do that with very specific and impeccable timing, let's say right after another recession were to hit the USA, it would essentially turn China's currency into the worlds reserve currency pretty much overnight.
> 
> The fact that China has recently encrypted and digitized its currency and has cracked down on and acquired control of Alibaba, which is the worlds most popular platform for import/export, is also tied into all of this. In this context, China's push to digitize its currency makes perfect sense because it would essentially make the switch seamless for all the buyers simultaneously and China wouldn't need to print and distribute all of their bills to the world or even use Swift for that matter. That would honestly be a fatal deathblow to American imperialism and exceptionalism, which has been the goal of the Chinese Communist Party since Mao. It's actually a very bold and brilliant master plan, but only time will tell if the Chinese will actually go through with it.
> 
> *China, Russia, Iran fight back — announce war games in Persian Gulf*



Appreciate the opinion friend.


sha ah said:


> If they realistically want the enrichment to come to an end, their best bet is the nuclear deal. However as long as Iran does not continue to steadily increase enrichment, the Americans and Israelis seem content keeping the sanctions in place. But now Iran's economy is growing regardless and Iran's oil sales have reached pre sanction levels so I don't think they're too happy about that. The issue for them now is that they have no eyes on the ground when it comes to those facilities so at best they have a vague, hazy idea of what Iran is doing or even plans to do.



Here's the thing friend, this is what I was mostly acclaiming to. If we reject any nuclear deal, we will be stock piling at 60% with two cascades of IR4's and 6s. That's quite heavy in my opinion, they are as we speaking probably trying to figure out how to sabotage this. This stockpiling makes them super anxious and desperate, they cannot even fathom nuclear parity between our countries, they are not mentally prepared to accept this so expect they will try what they can to stop it. So I wonder, with this pressure mounting on them, perhaps they will make a mistake...


sha ah said:


> With sanctions in place, Iran has nothing to lose and should simply continue to increase its nuclear capabilities incrementally, like tightening a bolt slowly but surely. If Iran gets to 70% then 80% or 90% they will start sweating bullets and the US might feel compelled to actually engage Iran seriously. Well either that or it's war, which is not an option for the US after the debacle in Afghanistan, or they can negotiate in good faith, which again with America is still unlikely, even at the best of days, even with their own allies they abandon.


100% agree, we need to turn the screws on them gradually (appears to be the case), these sanctions are unacceptable and if they wish to play hard then they can start sweating bullets with 90%. I just wonder if the current leadership in Iran is confident they can defend themselves well and respond reciprocally with a similar attack in case of a desperate attack by Israel if they choose to go 90%. Khamenei himself had said we would go to 90% if we need too.
If they were to attempt on Natanz, they know they would have to go after missiles sites as well (at least the launch entrances) otherwise they will be in big trouble.

The rest of your comment relates heavy on China which is nice to take in when looking at it globally but in these Biden years I do not expect an attack by the USA, as you stated they are focused elsewhere now (perfect distraction), but I do expect an attempt by Israel out of desperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Stryker1982 said:


> I just wonder if the current leadership in Iran is confident they can defend themselves well and respond reciprocally with a similar attack in case of a desperate attack by Israel if they choose to go 90%.


Israel will never let Iran get nukes, even if it means nuking Iran in order to prevent that. I assure you that.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Beny Karachun said:


> Israel will never let Iran get nukes, even if it means nuking Iran in order to prevent that. I assure you that.


*Big words from small people*!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Beny Karachun said:


> Israel will never let Iran get nukes, even if it means nuking Iran in order to prevent that. I assure you that.



Nuking iran would only give Iran blanket justification to get nukes. Doesn’t make sense. And most of Israeli leadership has privately switched to a increase in nuclear arsenal to counter Iran’s eventual arsenal.

The goal right now is to delay the bomb as long as possible and hope Iran somehow magically collapses. But it’s largely accepted within next 25 years Iran will become a nuclear weapons power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeeD

Beny Karachun said:


> Israel will never let Iran get nukes, even if it means nuking Iran in order to prevent that. I assure you that.



Well possible. But Iran has already reached a state where even if nuked it will be able to build several nukes and launch them.

Israels problem is that 4-5 nukes are sufficient to effectively lead it to collapse.

Thats the problem of such a small country

Iran can receive several hundred nukes and still manage that nuclear counter strike.

Latent MAD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beny Karachun

TheImmortal said:


> Nuking iran would only give Iran blanket justification to get nukes. Doesn’t make sense. And most of Israeli leadership has privately switched to a increase in arsenal to counter Iran’s eventual arsenal.


Nuking Iran would cease Iran from existing, it won't be able to create any nukes.
Hell, even a "small" explosion (relative to a nuke) in Beirut sent the whole country into chaos and just wrecked the economy and overwhelmed the hospitals of Lebanon.



aryobarzan said:


> *Big words from small people*!


Your country is a poor place for poor unfortunate people, a lot of which hate the government to death.

Funny thing is you support your native country of Iran, from a place like Canada which is opposite to Iran in nature and ideology.


----------



## Shawnee

دوستان این دلقک رو ول کنین
ممکنه همون فالکون باشه
ِِِ.......
مهم مرز باریکه شمالی بود که متاسفانه باید بگم کلا ریدند
از مشغولیت بایدن استفاده کردند
البته میشه هنوز درستش کرد


----------



## Beny Karachun

PeeD said:


> Well possible. But Iran has already reached a state where even if nuked it will be able to build several nukes and launch them.
> 
> Israels problem is that 4-5 nukes are sufficient to effectively lead it to collapse.
> 
> Thats the problem of such a small country
> 
> Iran can receive several hundred nukes and still manage that nuclear counter strike.
> 
> Latent MAD


You're very wrong. Iran is definitely not in a state it could build a nuke if it wants to. It'll never reach that stage. 

Iran cannot receive hundreds of nukes, it only took two to bring down Japan which was a military and an economical powerhouse. A nuclear strike would destroy all of Iran's government, commanders, pretty much all of its logistical capabilities, the whole electric grid. The whole country would be in chaos. 

Besides, you think Iranian nuclear sites won't be the main target of a nuclear strike? That's the first thing that Israel wants to prevent.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Beny Karachun said:


> Nuking Iran would cease Iran from existing, it won't be able to create any nukes.
> Hell, even a "small" explosion (relative to a nuke) in Beirut sent the whole country into chaos and just wrecked the economy and overwhelmed the hospitals of Lebanon.
> 
> 
> Your country is a poor place for poor unfortunate people, a lot of which hate the government to death.
> 
> Funny thing is you support your native country of Iran, from a place like Canada which is opposite to Iran in nature and ideology.


I support my native country even if I live on the moon ..What is surprising is that a member of a small puny colony living on a stolen land feels embolden enough to utter nuclear threats against a vast and capable country such as Iran..What do they feed you guys in your colony to think like that...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Beny Karachun said:


> You're very wrong. Iran is definitely not in a state it could build a nuke if it wants to. It'll never reach that stage.
> 
> Iran cannot receive hundreds of nukes, it only took two to bring down Japan which was a military and an economical powerhouse. A nuclear strike would destroy all of Iran's government, commanders, pretty much all of its logistical capabilities, the whole electric grid. The whole country would be in chaos.
> 
> Besides, you think Iranian nuclear sites won't be the main target of a nuclear strike? That's the first thing that Israel wants to prevent.



I will not waste time on you because I am not even sure that you are Israeli.

Just remember small states disappear with even Sarin, VX and even chlorine.

*You may not know but VX is worse than nuke. I don’t have time to educate you why.









We assess…Iran probably already has nuclear weapons







mackenzieinstitute.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beny Karachun

aryobarzan said:


> I support my native country even if I live on the moon ..What is surprising is that a member of a small puny colony living on a stolen land feels embolden enough to utter nuclear threats against a vast and capable country such as Iran..What do they feed you guys in your colony to think like that...


You would be a hypocrite. Escaping Iran's failure into a way more successful country with an opposite ideology just to say how great Iran is in internet forums. That's the definition of hypocrism. 

Right, vast and capable. Massive inflation, declining GDP, riots, getting their top generals killed by enemy spy agencies literally in the heart of their capital, having their nuclear facilities blown up. Wonder who did those things. Maybe it's the little country with little people as you've claimed?


----------



## PeeD

Beny Karachun said:


> You're very wrong. Iran is definitely not in a state it could build a nuke if it wants to. It'll never reach that stage.
> 
> Iran cannot receive hundreds of nukes, it only took two to bring down Japan which was a military and an economical powerhouse. A nuclear strike would destroy all of Iran's government, commanders, pretty much all of its logistical capabilities, the whole electric grid. The whole country would be in chaos.
> 
> Besides, you think Iranian nuclear sites won't be the main target of a nuclear strike? That's the first thing that Israel wants to prevent.



Because Iran just need 4-5 nukes for Israel, its likely already there today.

Fordow site is nuclear strike proof. Iran will just need a week or so to revenge an Israeli all-out strike.

Even if not today, it will have enough advanced centrifuges and material to reach that level very soon.

Don't overestimate nukes vs. wood houses and nukes vs. deep underground targets.

As said: Israel could launch 300 nukes against Iran and it would survive.
Iran just needs 4-5 to revenge such a strike and let Israel collapse.

Again: Latent MAD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431236133061595138


----------



## Beny Karachun

PeeD said:


> Because Iran just need 4-5 nukes for Israel, its likely already there today.
> 
> Fordow site is nuclear strike proof. Iran will just need a week or so to revenge an Israeli all-out strike.
> 
> Even if not today, it will have enough advanced centrifuges and material to reach that level very soon.
> 
> Don't overestimate nukes vs. wood houses and nukes vs. deep underground targets.
> 
> As said: Israel could launch 300 nukes against Iran and it would survive.
> Iran just needs 4-5 to revenge such a strike and let Israel collapse.
> 
> Again: Latent MAD


Nothing is nuclear strike proof. The only question is how many nukes will it take to reach the site.
And honestly I doubt more than one will be needed. The shock alone would disable the site. And most likely the site would collapse anyways.






Israel knows where to strike and how deep it needs to penetrate.

You really think Iran will survive 300 nukes? A single nuke to 10 of your biggest cities and to 10 of your biggest military bases would crumble anything and everything going on in Iran.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PeeD

Beny Karachun said:


> Nothing is nuclear strike proof. The only question is how many nukes will it take to reach the site.
> And honestly I doubt more than one will be needed. The shock alone would disable the site. And most likely the site would collapse anyways.
> 
> View attachment 773513
> 
> Israel knows where to strike and how deep it needs to penetrate.
> 
> You really think Iran will survive 300 nukes? A single nuke to 10 of your biggest cities and to 10 of your biggest military bases would crumble anything and everything going on in Iran.



Nukes don't penetrate rock much.

300 nukes will badly maul Iran sure, but not sufficiently to stop it from launching 5 nukes on Israel, and that's already MAD.

Also with advanced centrifuges: Who knows, there might be harder sites than Fordow, if not now, then in near future.

Against any other nuclear power this concept would not work, it just works against Israel, because its so small, flat and surrounded by enemies.

5 shots

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SalarHaqq

Scenes unseen in Iran for 8 long years! President Ebrahim Raisi personally visits hospital treating corona patients, as well as huge pharmacy in Tehran managed by the Iranian Army Ground Forces. There, he patiently listens to people's grievances and wishes, and directs the personnel to help people out!

Compare this to the liberal, western-apologetic Rohani with his aristocratic type of demeanor and attitudes. We remember how for fear of getting contaminated, Rohani restricted Majles speaker Ghalibaf's access to cabinet meetings right after the latter paid a visit to corona patients. We remember how seldom Rohani held direct meetings with ordinary citizens, and how he liked driving around in bullet proof limousines, hardly ever leaving Tehran's posh northern districts unless obliged to do so in the framework of his official functions.

Governing style and messaging are of great import in politics. And here they also reflect and translate a political ambition, a concrete program and a mindset. Yes, a President of the people, working for the people is in charge again! Which in the Islamic Republic ought to be a basic requirement for every official, in line with the lofty ideology and principles of the popular Islamic Revolution of 1979. Kudos to the courageous and honorable seyyed Raisi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> If the headchoppers from Syria are able to make their way to Afghanistan, they have new jihadistan to grow and re arm....right next to Iran’s borders.
> 
> Let’s hope this doesn’t happen.



Compared to Syria at the height of the civil war, Afghanistan presents only one of the factors fostering the development of this group: weak state institutions. Other than this, none of Afghanistan's neighbours would let volunteers cross into Afghanistan nor let them establish trans-border supply lines, let alone support them covertly in any fashion - as opposed to what happened in Syria.

Iran, Pakistan, Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, China and Russia (the latter not being a direct neighbour but they would lend a helping hand), plus local Tajik forces close to Iran, Hazaras including Fatemiyoun and the Taliban all could and should join hands to crush "I"SIS.

The only local players I could see secretly facilitating the criminal actions of "I"SIS would be NATO collaborators (including possible infiltrators within the Taliban).

- - - - -



Stryker1982 said:


> Not sure who is responsible yet, could be ISIS-K, could be but unlikely to be Taliban involvement.



Why? "I"SIS claimed responsibility and the Taliban have no reason to bomb the airport right after they took power.

In fact, the cui bono question would rather point to the US regime / deep state and its NATO vassals as hypothetical additional culprits. Washington would be likely to seek to destabilize Afghanistan to put pressure on Iran and China, and also Pakistan. After occupying Afghanistan for 20 years, the US regime will remain inactive while watching its main opponents, that is Iran, China and Russia, build constructive and mutually beneficial ties with Afghanistan. I wouldn't dwell too much on the killed American soldiers in this regard, to the US deep state and ruling oligarchy the lives of their own troops (limited numbers at that) are surely expendable in pursuit of their imperial goals.

- - - - -



Dariush the Great said:


> Rest in peace to the innocent people. Occupiers deserve death.
> 
> I wonder who will be hit now? They are talking about some imaginary ISIS-K version.



Imaginary in what sense? Because it's been some time since this grouplet made its appearance. It recruits mostly from foreign terrorists present in Afghanistan (Uzbeks, Uyghurs etc) and radical factions of the Taliban which broke with the movement and turned their guns on it. Reinforcement by some terrorists from the Syrian and Iraqi theaters flown in by NATO is a possibility.

- - - - -



Sainthood 101 said:


> Or let Talibs take care of them, as they're the same thing as them or Afghanistan is too much of a mess for anyone to get involved with



The Taliban can be helped without sending any boots on the ground. Through intelligence, logistics, arms, training, cross-border drone and missile strikes against "I"SIS, and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

PeeD said:


> Nukes don't penetrate rock much.
> 
> 300 nukes will badly maul Iran sure, but not sufficiently to stop it from launching 5 nukes on Israel, and that's already MAD.
> 
> Also with advanced centrifuges: Who knows, there might be harder sites than Fordow, if not now, then in near future.
> 
> Against any other nuclear power this concept would not work, it just works against Israel, because its so small, flat and surrounded by enemies.
> 
> 5 shots


Bro you mad stupid if you think nukes won't stop Iran from launching nukes it doesn't have,
And even more retarded if you think nukes don't penetrate rock


Whatever nuclear site you have, we know of it and we can destroy it, with many means.

5 shots you don't have, and will get nuked before you will.

Stop thinking your nation, or any nation that will act against us, will survive in such a war.


----------



## 925boy

Beny Karachun said:


> Israel will never let Iran get nukes, even if it means nuking Iran in order to prevent that. I assure you that.


After Gaza almost fully disabled your weak azz country, i suggest you do whats wise and sharrap! 


PeeD said:


> Israels problem is that 4-5 nukes are sufficient to effectively lead it to collapse.


4-5 nukes???? For this WEAK BICH country that almost collapsed from 4,000 crude Gaza rockets that knocked their lights out???? Please retract your compliment if possible

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beny Karachun

925boy said:


> After Gaza almost fully disabled your weak azz country, i suggest you do whats wise and sharrap!
> 
> 4-5 nukes???? For this WEAK BICH country that almost collapsed from 4,000 crude Gaza rockets that knocked their lights out???? Please retract your compliment if possible


lmao Gaza did nothing and is in ruins


----------



## 925boy

Beny Karachun said:


> Nuking Iran would cease Iran from existing, it won't be able to create any nukes.


And the world will make ISrael ALSO cease from existing, because ISrael doesnt have any authority from any world body to do such a taboo action. You have an itch to genocide because it happened to your country?



> Hell, even a "small" explosion (relative to a nuke) in Beirut sent the whole country into chaos and just wrecked the economy and overwhelmed the hospitals of Lebanon.


False equivalence- Iran is completely different from Lebanon so this illustration from LEbanon is and will prove to be irrelevant to Iran's sitaution. Iran is independent, LEbanon is a pseudo satellite nation with a weak sense of self, which is opposite of Iran for eg.




> Your country is a poor place for poor unfortunate people, a lot of which hate the government to death.


YOur country would be too if not for all the extra $$ US gives you, and after that Gaza war you just lost, your own people are poor, cuz their SECURITY POOR. 70% of country remained in bunkers for 11 days during the last war and majority of YOUR citizens want to exit the country due to poor safety- is that not poverty? you think thats actual wealth because it didnt happen to a "Brown country"? you try to sound smart but you say dum sht frequently.


> Funny thing is you support your native country of Iran, from a place like Canada which is opposite to Iran in nature and ideology.


Mind your business, dont Jews all over the world support genocidal Israel?


Beny Karachun said:


> lmao Gaza did nothing and is in ruins


-- Signed, the lying IDF.


----------



## aryobarzan

@PeeD and all iranian and Iranian friends...statements from this Israeli fellow is indeed a good window into their thinking of the people there...he is generally reflecting the views of his society and should be an eye opener for all Iranians ..if you live in iran please make sure the planners and thinkers of iran are well aware of this level of thinking..never underestimate the brutality of your enemy..specially this one..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PeeD

Beny Karachun said:


> Bro you mad stupid if you think nukes won't stop Iran from launching nukes it doesn't have,
> And even more retarded if you think nukes don't penetrate rock
> 
> 
> Whatever nuclear site you have, we know of it and we can destroy it, with many means.
> 
> 5 shots you don't have, and will get nuked before you will.
> 
> Stop thinking your nation, or any nation that will act against us, will survive in such a war.



Let it sink in.

Israels only option is nukes and nukes will result in nuclear counter-attack.

As simple

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

PeeD said:


> Nukes don't penetrate rock much.
> 
> 300 nukes will badly maul Iran sure, but not sufficiently to stop it from launching 5 nukes on Israel, and that's already MAD.
> 
> Also with advanced centrifuges: Who knows, there might be harder sites than Fordow, if not now, then in near future.
> 
> Against any other nuclear power this concept would not work, it just works against Israel, because its so small, flat and surrounded by enemies.
> 
> 5 shots


Some consideration should also be put into the true number of operational nuclear warheads. The real number is much lower than 300.


aryobarzan said:


> @PeeD and all iranian and Iranian friends...statements from this Israeli fellow is indeed a good window into their thinking of the people there...he is generally reflecting the views of his society and should be an eye opener for all Iranians ..if you live in iran please make sure the planners and thinkers of iran are well aware of this level of thinking..never underestimate the brutality of your enemy..specially this one..


Indeed, his manner of speech and thinking is precisely what justifies why Iran must retain hot nuclear weapons capability within a short week.

As the Zio David Albright said (paraphrasing), "Iran doesn't have a latent i.e. 6 month nuclear capability, they have a hot ready-to-go capability should they need it".





Any deal that would compromise this cannot be accepted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

Beny Karachun said:


> Israel will never let Iran get nukes, even if it means nuking Iran in order to prevent that. I assure you that.



Your country is pea-sized and can be crossed in a 5 minute helicopter ride. Wouldn't even need nukes to deal with Israel to cause mass infrastructure collapse. World will abandon you due to optics if you ever used nukes so your future would be that of a starving pariah state, like Grozny, probably worse tbh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

PeeD said:


> Let it sink in.
> 
> Israels only option is nukes and nukes will result in nuclear counter-attack.
> 
> As simple


Fully agree.

Level of Israel's ACTUAL PROPENSITY To use a nuke in a real conflict? 0!

Any country other than US or RUssia or China that uses a nuke today, especially FIRST, is already a historic nation, and if we go based on nuclear use history, this our buddy here @Beny Karachun is only telling us his feelings and wishes. Reality says ISrael will never use a nuke.....and thats partly why entities arent deterred already to attack Israel- because ISrael's nukes are there for show and to assure that insecure small country "it will be alright".


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> @PeeD and all iranian and Iranian friends...statements from this Israeli fellow is indeed a good window into their thinking of the people there...he is generally reflecting the views of his society and should be an eye opener for all Iranians ..if you live in iran please make sure the planners and thinkers of iran are well aware of this level of thinking..never underestimate the brutality of your enemy..specially this one..



Oh, decision makers in Iran are fully aware. There are just two problems: the segment of Iranian society brainwashed by foreign propaganda (Farsi-language internet content and satellite broadcasters). As well as liberal defeatists within the system (reformists & centrists/moderates) who, while knowing the above, prefer to capitulate and kneel rather than stand up to and keep resisting these oppressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

Beny Karachun said:


> You're very wrong. Iran is definitely not in a state it could build a nuke if it wants to. It'll never reach that stage.
> 
> Iran cannot receive hundreds of nukes, it only took two to bring down Japan which was a military and an economical powerhouse. A nuclear strike would destroy all of Iran's government, commanders, pretty much all of its logistical capabilities, the whole electric grid. The whole country would be in chaos.
> 
> Besides, you think Iranian nuclear sites won't be the main target of a nuclear strike? That's the first thing that Israel wants to prevent.


Dont take this the wrong way, but you are beginning to sound just like @500

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Beny Karachun said:


> Israel knows where to strike and how deep it needs to penetrate.


So since Israel knows all this why hasnt Israel gone to whack Iranian nuclear program yet? I mean, even fellow Muslim sellout Saudis betrayed Iran to Israel and authorized flight over its territory to "chop of head of the snake" AND TILL TODAY, Israel hasnt attempted it. But when i look at the performance in the last war, it makes complete sense why not- Militarily, iSrael is a failed state. you know why HEzb and Gaza are less afraid to strike ISrael these days? Israel apparently has POOR intelligence and targeting currently- thats why ISrael bombed open field and didnt kill anyone when its counter artillery batteries responded go the recently rockets from southern LEbanon- Israel was unable to even locate the people who fired it, Israel's intelligence on enemies is getting worse and worse, THATS WHY ALSO ISRael isnt able to protect commercial ships passing through strait of hormuz. YOur useless MOssad is never where its needed i guess.


Beny Karachun said:


> Bro you mad stupid if you think


Here comes the ad hominem...hmm hmmm...i guess that truth literally hurt you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> Oh, decision makers in Iran are fully aware. There are just two problems: the segment of Iranian society brainwashed by foreign propaganda (Farsi-language internet content and satellite broadcasters). As well as liberal defeatists within the system (reformists & centrists/moderates) who, while knowing the above, prefer to capitulate and kneel rather than stand up to and keep resisting these oppressors.


Iranians throughout the history have shown civility and compassion to other nations..we generally think every one will be like that towards iranians..the case of scientists assassination is a good example ..Iranians never thought that a people such as zionist jews will be so ruthless that will actually kill civilians for their knowledge but they did ..it took a while for the establishment to really believe that it is actually happening.

So now iran is facing another case where majority of Iranians will consider it beyond belief that this tiny bunch of zionists will actually commit genocide in massive scale...well as you can see the average members of that group already talking about it with no reservation...this time around iran can not be caught off guard....zionists are capable of doing it ..will do it..will and have all the tools to justify it..so be prepared for it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Oh, decision makers in Iran are fully aware.


Certainly


SalarHaqq said:


> There are just two problems: the segment of Iranian society brainwashed by foreign propaganda (Farsi-language internet content and satellite broadcasters). As well as liberal defeatists within the system (reformists & centrists/moderates) who, while knowing the above, prefer to capitulate and kneel rather than stand up to and keep resisting these oppressors.


Seems like this era is over. Let's see if the new government can preform, and see new achievements for the military and civilian people that were cut or hindered by the previous administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> Iranians throughout the history have shown civility and compassion to other nations..we generally think every one will be like that towards iranians..the case of scientists assassination is a good example ..Iranians never thought that a people such as zionist jews will be so ruthless that will actually kill civilians for their knowledge but they did ..it took a while for the establishment to really believe that it is actually happening.



What you say surely applies to many well meaning but insufficiently informed private Iranian citizens. However the Islamic Republic's decision makers are not geopolitically naive and know what's going on in the world. They're also fully aware of the behaviour and record of their enemies, namely the zionist regime. I'm sure that the assassination of Iranian nuclear scientists did not take them by surprise.

After all, Tel Aviv also murdered Iraqi nuclear scientists many years back. For instance, one Iraqi scientists who was part of a delegation on an official visit in France to negotiate the acquisition of civilian nuclear infrastructure, was stabbed to death by a Mossad asset the moment he left the building where the meeting had taken place.

I would recommend reading Imam Khomeini's political testament and noticing the terms in which he refers to Iran's enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Beny Karachun said:


> You're very wrong. Iran is definitely not in a state it could build a nuke if it wants to. It'll never reach that stage.
> 
> Iran cannot receive hundreds of nukes, it only took two to bring down Japan which was a military and an economical powerhouse. A nuclear strike would destroy all of Iran's government, commanders, pretty much all of its logistical capabilities, the whole electric grid. The whole country would be in chaos.
> 
> Besides, you think Iranian nuclear sites won't be the main target of a nuclear strike? That's the first thing that Israel wants to prevent.


Killing civilians is not good in any case.

But tiny a$rael cannot survive with 3 nukes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GWXP

Beny Karachun said:


> Bro you mad stupid if you think nukes won't stop Iran from launching nukes it doesn't have,
> And even more retarded if you think nukes don't penetrate rock
> 
> 
> Whatever nuclear site you have, we know of it and we can destroy it, with many means.
> 
> 5 shots you don't have, and will get nuked before you will.
> 
> Stop thinking your nation, or any nation that will act against us, will survive in such a war.


1) New IR-9 centrifuge is 50 times more productive than IR-1.

If you want to build a nuclear bomb you no longer need thousands of primitive centrifuges in *big massive enrichment facilities like Natanz....*

You need 3600 primitive IR-1 centrifuges to enrich enough uranium for 1 bomb in 1 year....and *only 70 IR-9 centrifuges to do the same job...*

So with IR-9, Iran can build *many small underground enrichment facilities* with tens of IR-9 centrifuges and Israel won't be able to find them.

*How will Israel identify a tiny secret enrichment facility with only 70 Ir-9 centrifuges located deep inside a mountain?*

The only way to prevent Iran from developing nuclear weapons is occupation of Iranian territory and regime change...but this is not going to happen.

So like you this or not, but Iran will become a nuclear armed power in this decade and Israel won't be able to do anything to stop it.

Once Iran develops nuclear weapons, next step is massive deployment of Iranian military with air defence systems and ballistic missiles in Syria and Iraq under Iranian nuclear umbrella.

So in near future Israel will have to live with nuclear armed Iran and its military bases right next to Israel (in Lebanon, Syria and Iraq)

2) Regarding murder of nuclear scientists and several acts of sabotage---this was a psychological campaign by Israel designed to demoralise Iranian leadership and Iranian people in time when Iran was hit by heavy sanctions....but with election of Raisi it is evident that psychological campaign to demoralize and paralyze Iran and its people with crippling sanctions and acts of sabotage has failed and now Israel doesn't know what else to do.

Now, after 20 years of the War on Terror and trillions$ wasted in the ME, US is decreasing its presence in the Muslim world and is preparing to pivot to Asia and Eastern Europe to challenge rising China and Russia....all Americans want at this stage is to make a deal with Iran and wash off their hands from this region so they could pivot to Asia...American forces are at their lowest number in the Middle East at this stage.

As Americans leave ME and move to Asia and Eastern Europe in the near future, Israel will remain alone against nuclear armed Iran and its ME allies, which will be under Iranian nuclear umbrella. You will have Hamas in the south, Hezbollah in the north and Iranian military bases with missiles in Syria and Iraq---all under Iranian nuclear umbrella

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

925boy said:


> Fully agree.
> 
> Level of Israel's ACTUAL PROPENSITY To use a nuke in a real conflict? 0!
> 
> Any country other than US or RUssia or China that uses a nuke today, especially FIRST, is already a historic nation, and if we go based on nuclear use history, this our buddy here @Beny Karachun is only telling us his feelings and wishes. Reality says ISrael will never use a nuke.....and thats partly why entities arent deterred already to attack Israel- because ISrael's nukes are there for show and to assure that insecure small country "it will be alright".


You intend to build nuclear weapons. You don't to it to deter Israel, you do it to destroy Israel.
As long as this is your goal, there is nothing that prevents Israel from resorting to anything within its arsenal, whether it's nukes or something else, to prevent you from getting the means of our destruction.


Aramagedon said:


> Killing civilians is not good in any case.
> 
> But tiny a$rael cannot survive with 3 nukes


Nukes you don't have. And even if you did, you would be taking the lives of many Israeli and Palestinian Muslims, destroying some of Islam's and Christianity's holiest sites. 

Worst case scenario, both Israel and Iran get nuked.
Best case scenario, just Iran gets nuked. 
Either scenario, Iran gets nuked. So stop your happiness. 

Same about your cheering of Iranian ballistic missiles raining down on Israel. You'll be hit with much harder hitting ballistic missiles.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Oh boy this is going way too dark with nuclear war or what not, lets try to turn it back into a Iran chill thread...

Ok this song is pretty old from the 60s or something and is on the formal urdu side, like I mean you can understand all of it if you are well read but a normal guy can understand 75-80% of it

So because we always heard that formal urdu is influenced by Farsi so I was wondering if y'all can comprehend this song or if not percentage wise how many words can y'all understand in this song? (estimate) 










@SalarHaqq , @Stryker1982

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> Oh boy this is going way too dark with nuclear war or what not, lets try to turn it back into a Iran chill thread...
> 
> Ok this song is pretty old from the 60s or something and is on the formal urdu side, like I mean you can understand all of it if you are well read but a normal guy can understand 75-80% of it
> 
> So because we always heard that formal urdu is influenced by Farsi so I was wondering if y'all can comprehend this song or if not percentage wise how many words can y'all understand in this song? (estimate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SalarHaqq , @Stryker1982


Understood 10 to 20% of the words in the song.100% of the credit writings but words used in credit writings are not the same words used in Farsi but have same meaning.."ta_aovon" was one example meaning in colaboration in English in Farsi I think they use " hamkari"..

Fascinating how language changes slowly as it migrates.. and mix with other languages.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sainthood 101 said:


> Oh boy this is going way too dark with nuclear war or what not, lets try to turn it back into a Iran chill thread...
> 
> Ok this song is pretty old from the 60s or something and is on the formal urdu side, like I mean you can understand all of it if you are well read but a normal guy can understand 75-80% of it
> 
> So because we always heard that formal urdu is influenced by Farsi so I was wondering if y'all can comprehend this song or if not percentage wise how many words can y'all understand in this song? (estimate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SalarHaqq , @Stryker1982



Understood various words but no complete sentence to be honest. Sound quality wasn't the best, perhaps with a better recording I'd comprehend more. Also pronunciation plays a role I guess. It's possible that in written form, some additional, differently pronounced words may be understood. Good song at any rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

SalarHaqq said:


> Understood various words but no complete sentence to be honest. Sound quality wasn't the best, perhaps with a better recording I'd comprehend more. Also pronunciation plays a role I guess. It's possible that in written form, some additional, differently pronounced words may be understood. Good song at any rate.



*Jaan-e-bahaaraan rashk-e-chaman
Ghunchah-dahan seemeen-badan
Ay jaan-e-mann*

Soul of springtime, Envy of the garden
Rosebud-lipped, Silver-bodied
O light of my life!

*Jaan-e-bahaaraan rashk-e chaman
Ghunchah-dahan seemeen-badan
Ay jaan-e-mann
Jaan-e-bahaaraan*

Soul of springtime, Envy of the garden
Rosebud-lipped, Silver-bodied
O light of my life!
Soul of springtime

*Jannat ki hoorein tujh pe fida
Raftaar jaise mauj-e saba
Rangeen-ada tauba-shikan
Ay jaan-e-mann
Jaan-e-bahaaraan*

The hoors offer up their life for you
You move as softly as the breeze at dawn
Entrancingly elegant, Bewitchingly beautiful
O light of my life!
Soul of springtime

*Jaan-e-bahaaraan rashk-e chaman
Ghunchah-dahan seemeen-badan
Rangeen-ada tauba-shikan
Jaan-e-bahaaraan o jaan-e-mann*

Soul of springtime, Envy of the garden
Rosebud-lipped, Silver-bodied
Entrancingly elegant, Bewitchingly beautiful
Soul of springtime, O light of my life

*Jaan-e bahaaran o jaan-e-mann
Nazron ne teri kiya hai sitam
Qaus-e quzah ki yeh rangeeniyaan
Jaadu kiya hai yeh tune sanam*

Soul of springtime, O light of my life!
Your beautiful eyes have mercilessly ensnared me
My world is bright with rainbow hues
Such is the spell that you have woven

*Taubah hai taubah teri ada
Us ki ‘inaayat husn tera
Rangeen-jamaal naazuk-badan
Gul-pairahan sarw-e chaman
Jaan-e-bahaaraan o jaan-e-mann*

God protect us from your deadly allure
Praise goes to Him for creating such loveliness
Sublime and ethereal, Delicate and dainty
Exquisitely graceful, Majestic as the cypress
Soul of springtime, O light of my life

*Sham-e furozaan aankhen teri
Har ik nazar men jaadu-gari
Zulfen teri mushk-e khutan
Ay jaan-e-mann
Jaan-e-bahaaraan*

Your eyes are luminous as the candle’s flame
Each glance brimming with enchantment
Your tresses have the fragrance of the musk of Tartary
O light of my life!
Soul of springtime

*Ay naaz-parwar naaz-aafireen
Laakhon haseen hain tujh sa nahi
Khandah-jabeen, sheereen-sukhan
Ay jaan-e-mann, ay jaan-e-mann*

O delicately-formed and tenderly-nurtured beloved
There are thousands of beauties, but none such as you
Smilingly cheerful, Sweet-spoken
O light of my life! O light of my life!

*Ghunchah-dahan seemeen-badan
Rangeen-ada tauba-shikan
Har ik nazar mein jaadu-gari
Zulfen tiri mushk-e khutan*

Rosebud-lipped, Silver-bodied
Entrancingly elegant, Bewitchingly beautiful
Each glance brimming with enchantment
Your tresses have the fragrance of the musk of Tartary

*Ay naaz-parwar naaz-aafireen
Laakhon haseen hain tujh sa naheen
Khandah-jabeen, sheereen-sukhan
Ay jaan-e-mannay jaan-e-mann*

O delicately-formed and tenderly-nurtured beloved
There are thousands of beauties, but none such as you
Smilingly cheerful, Sweet-spoken
O light of my life! O light of my life!

( I didn't like the English translation, its not perfect but still better than nothing)

search up "Jaane Baharan lyrics" for Farsi script

The first link has a much clearer sound quality to it but I think its not working properly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> Understood 10 to 20% of the words in the song.100% of the credit writings but words used in credit writings are not the same words used in Farsi but have same meaning.."ta_aovon" was one example meaning in colaboration in English in Farsi I think they use " hamkari"..
> 
> Fascinating how language changes slowly as it migrates.. and mix with other languages.


wow this is something I noticed too when looking at words and their translations, lol,
same words but their exact meaning isn't
surprising cause they had words like gulukaar, roshni, mosiqi, akasi, I didn't know y'all can understand em

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> wow this is something I noticed too when looking at words and their translations, lol,
> same words but their exact meaning isn't
> surprising cause they had words like gulukaar, roshni, mosiqi, akasi, I didn't know y'all can understand em


Loved the post,

I've heard from some Iranian friends that if you know Farsi you can learn Urdu in about 3 months, and vice versa. You just need to learn the words otherwise the structure has the same foundation and reading is easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Take good care of yourselves because each and every one of us have billions to trillions of Soleimanis' inside of us fighting hard to keep us alive and well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Beny Karachun said:


> You intend to build nuclear weapons. You don't to it to deter Israel, you do it to destroy Israel.
> As long as this is your goal, there is nothing that prevents Israel from resorting to anything within its arsenal, whether it's nukes or something else, to prevent you from getting the means of our destruction.
> 
> Nukes you don't have. And even if you did, you would be taking the lives of many Israeli and Palestinian Muslims, destroying some of Islam's and Christianity's holiest sites.
> 
> Worst case scenario, both Israel and Iran get nuked.
> Best case scenario, just Iran gets nuked.
> Either scenario, Iran gets nuked. So stop your happiness.
> 
> Same about your cheering of Iranian ballistic missiles raining down on Israel. You'll be hit with much harder hitting ballistic missiles.


Your days are numbered. Stamp my words.

We'll unveil some weapons that your situation will be thousands times worse than your crackers games with Hezbollah in 2006.

Pharaohe, Nemrud, Aad, Thamud, idol worshippers and zion jews will get doomed.

Mark my words. 👈

*End Israel in 2022: *


End of Israel











Hadith of black flags - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Signs of the appearance of the Mahdi - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









__





Seyed Khorasani - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









__





Seyyed Hassani - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









__





Shu'ayb bin Salih - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*Ka'b bin Alqama based on Sufyan Al-Kalbi said: " Leading the army of the Mahdi will be a young man, with light (meaning not thick) beard, yellow complexion. If he fights mountains, he would crumble them, until he lands in Eelya (Jerusalem)." (Nuaim bin Hammad's Kitab Al-Fitan)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

Aramagedon said:


>



People should connect with Omid and support him, brainstorm with him before he published videos which undermine his credibility.

Iran buys Japanese license produced Astra Zenica vaccines not U.S imported Pfeizer or Moderna.

Rahbari never forbade import of license produced vaccines in countries who are not in a total economical war with Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

If apartheid Israel is stu.pid enough to use nukes on Iran, then how do you think Iran will respond ? Iran, Hezhollah, Hamaz and the rest of Iran's proxies will not hesitate to strike apartheid Israel with everything in their arsenal simultaneously.

Iran, with a population of over 80 million, can sustain a casualty rate of 8 million. Israel on the other hand simply cannot susutain such a loss, since that's more or less their entire population. The truth is that Iran is way above israel's pay grade and if the Israeli's try to chew more than they casn swallow, they will choke to death

This will include the destruction of Dimona, major population centers like Tel Aviv and Haifa, another vital target is the water desalination plants which the Israeli's depend on for their water supply. Without a constant stream of fresh water, the Israelis will be at risk of dehydration (dying of thirst). and that's just that the tip of the iceberg. Iran has a population of 80 million. Iran can lose even 40 million and live on.

As we saw with the last conflict with Hamas, Israel is actually very extremely fragile. A constant stream of foreign aid, specially American aid in general, is critical to Israel's survival. Without a constant influx of income from several of these pro-Israeli allied nations, it is unlikely that Israel would be able to sustain itself

Realistically if Iran were to strike at any one of these vital ports, especially Haifa for example, apartheid Israel would surely find itself in an extremely dire situation.

The fact of the matter is that Israel like to portray itself with a false aura of invincibility, as if the nation was chosen by God himself and therefore can always prevail out of any tough situation no matter how impossible the odds. The reality could not be further from the truth.



Beny Karachun said:


> Israel will never let Iran get nukes, even if it means nuking Iran in order to prevent that. I assure you that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Do you realize how delusional you sound ? Israel is an apartheid, segregationist, neo colonialist entity, which is 100% dependent on foreign aid for its feeble existence. 

Right now you're talking in your boots because of Iran. Hamas, just little Hamas, look what they did to you last time. You were humiliated. Half of your major cities were burning, looted and on fire. 

Now imagine if Hamas, Hezbollah Iran were to unleash their entire arsenal on you. You would not survive. Now imagine if the entire Muslim would would to unite. Imagine Egypt, Jordan, TURKEY, Libya, Tunisia, PAKISTAN, Iran, Syria, Lebanon and countless more. Imagine them working together in tandem. 

You would have ZERO chance of surviving. You would be on your hands and knees begging to avoid deportation. How long do you think your apartheid, segregation and neo-colonialism will last ? Another 20 ? 40 ? 60 ? 100 ? Sooner or later our fake apartheir state will cease to exist. The clock is ticking. It's just merely a matter of time. 

Tick tock tick tock...



Beny Karachun said:


> You're very wrong. Iran is definitely not in a state it could build a nuke if it wants to. It'll never reach that stage.
> 
> Iran cannot receive hundreds of nukes, it only took two to bring down Japan which was a military and an economical powerhouse. A nuclear strike would destroy all of Iran's government, commanders, pretty much all of its logistical capabilities, the whole electric grid. The whole country would be in chaos.
> 
> Besides, you think Iranian nuclear sites won't be the main target of a nuclear strike? That's the first thing that Israel wants to prevent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Those black hawks are great if Iran can give oil for them and reverse engineer them ..call it OIL for Blackhawk program ..lol

*The Taliban have 85 Billion Dollars of US gear...*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Those black hawks are great if Iran can give oil for them and reverse engineer them ..call it OIL for Blackhawk program ..lol
> 
> *The Taliban have 85 Billion Dollars of US gear...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 774011
> 
> View attachment 774015



33 Blackhawks, 33 Mi-17, and 4 C-130 would be a great addition to Iranian airforce.

Not sure what Iran was thinking letting them fall into Taliban hands versus having pro Iran operatives fly them to Iran in exchange for asylum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

TheImmortal said:


> 33 Blackhawks, 33 Mi-17, and 4 C-130 would be a great addition to Iranian airforce.
> 
> Not sure what Iran was thinking letting them fall into Taliban hands versus having pro Iran operatives fly them to Iran in exchange for asylum


nah just get one of each covertly and reverse engineer, 

getting all em brings unnecessary attention, I mean I have heard of ISI stealing specific parts of tomahawk missile and reverse engineering them 

so I have no doubt Iran is doing something on that front too but hopefully its all happening covertly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Sainthood 101 said:


> nah just get one of each covertly and reverse engineer,
> 
> getting all em brings unnecessary attention, I mean I have heard of ISI stealing specific parts of tomahawk missile and reverse engineering them
> 
> so I have no doubt Iran is doing something on that front too but hopefully its all happening covertly


Quite the contrary with Iran, they very rightly and proudly copy the opponent's tech with no apologies whatsoever. With Pakistan, the fall out is much greater because there is still some relations with the US that could be strained if ISI was overtly copying American tech. There was talk of a crashed stealth black hawk in 2011 having components probably transferred to China via ISI or some other entity within the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Oil for Blackhawk program will be win win situation for both iran and Afghanistan.. remember in the 80s iran bought all or most US military hardware left in Vietnam to cannibalize for parts during war time...this time around will be for actual addition and reverse engineered purpose...in exchange taliban will get oil and overhaul services for what ever is left from Iran...few drones here and there won't hurt either..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Is that the complete, verified list of Afghan weapons that made it into the hands of the Taliban or just the arsenal of the Afghan Army ? Last I heard 20+ Afghan jets and helicopters made it into Uzbuekistan. One actually crashed on the way when it ht the Mig-29 which was escorting it. Go figure. 

Anyways driving a Humvee is one thing but flying a jet or helicopter is another. Without proper training, there is no way that the Taliban will be able to fly the jets/helicopters without injuring or even killing themselves in the process. 

Not only that but these jets/helicopters require extensive parts and equipment. Now assuming that they could even find and convince the pilots to switch sides, which will be difficult since many are currently hiding, afraid for their lives. But anyways, even if they could, then there's the issue of finding the mechanics, maintenance workers, technicians, etc. 

Parts will also not be easy to come by. I mean I'm sure that they could find some things on the black market and cannibalizing parts will also be another option, but at the same time, with Afghanistan's current financial predicament, they might want to consider simply selling much of the equipment on the black market rather than gong through all the trouble.



aryobarzan said:


> Those black hawks are great if Iran can give oil for them and reverse engineer them ..call it OIL for Blackhawk program ..lol
> 
> *The Taliban have 85 Billion Dollars of US gear...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 774011
> 
> View attachment 774015


I'm having trouble finding the article but I'm pretty sure that the majority of Afghan ariforce assets flew into Uzbekistan and Tajikistan. The Taliban have but a tiny fraction left. I'm pretty much sure about that.



TheImmortal said:


> 33 Blackhawks, 33 Mi-17, and 4 C-130 would be a great addition to Iranian airforce.
> 
> Not sure what Iran was thinking letting them fall into Taliban hands versus having pro Iran operatives fly them to Iran in exchange for asylum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Is that the complete, verified list of Afghan weapons that made it into the hands of the Taliban or just the arsenal of the Afghan Army ? Last I heard 20+ Afghan jets and helicopters made it into Uzbuekistan. One actually crashed on the way when it ht the Mig-29 which was escorting it. Go figure.
> 
> Anyways driving a Humvee is one thing but flying a jet or helicopter is another. Without proper training, there is no way that the Taliban will be able to fly the jets/helicopters without injuring or even killing themselves in the process.
> 
> Not only that but these jets/helicopters require extensive parts and equipment. Now assuming that they could even find and convince the pilots to switch sides, which will be difficult since many are currently hiding, afraid for their lives. But anyways, even if they could, then there's the issue of finding the mechanics, maintenance workers, technicians, etc.
> 
> Parts will also not be easy to come by. I mean I'm sure that they could find some things on the black market and cannibalizing parts will also be another option, but at the same time, with Afghanistan's current financial predicament, they might want to consider simply selling much of the equipment on the black market rather than gong through all the trouble.
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble finding the article but I'm pretty sure that the majority of Afghan ariforce assets flew into Uzbekistan and Tajikistan. The Taliban have but a tiny fraction left. I'm pretty much sure about that.


Just getting aviation fuel to fly anything is going to be an issue...three Kam air commercial airliners already flown to iran ..most likely owners will sell them to iran.....Iranians must be quick on this anything left may be bombed by the US.. they did it to yemen mig 29s...and I remember all of us were saying they should fly them into iran..they did not and saw them being destroyed...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Sainthood 101 said:


> nah just get one of each covertly and reverse engineer,



Doesn’t work like that. Iran has had Russian Mi helicopters for decades and yet to reverse engineer one.

I doubt Iran would be able to to reverse engineer a Blackhawk anytime soon specifically the engine, hence why it’s worth having 33 of them as a fleet and learning about them for future projects.


----------



## Aramagedon

PeeD said:


> People should connect with Omid and support him, brainstorm with him before he published videos which undermine his credibility.
> 
> Iran buys Japanese license produced Astra Zenica vaccines not U.S imported Pfeizer or Moderna.
> 
> Rahbari never forbade import of license produced vaccines in countries who are not in a total economical war with Iran


Yes Iran imported Astra Zenica from Japan NOT fizer.

I think that was just a verbal error from omid. 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Those black hawks are great if Iran can give oil for them and reverse engineer them ..call it OIL for Blackhawk program ..lol


I will be glad if we can get our hand on some engine and transmission system for those black hawk , there must be some in storage somewhere for a time if they needed repair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

امید دانا مثالی از رسانه نقطه زنه
بر خلاف جعفر مصلحی و علم الهدی و تقریبا کل حوزه علمیه پویامون

———————————————————​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431614969443934215
فیلد جان عزیز
اخه ما پول گازمون رو گرفتیم که باز صادر کنیم

چقدر سود بود الان اگر گاز صادراتی به عراق میشد بیت و اتر​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432034185955487753

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Shawnee said:


> امید دانا مثالی از رسانه نقطه زنه
> بر خلاف جعفر مصلحی و علم الهدی و تقریبا کل حوزه علمیه پویامون
> 
> ———————————————————​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431614969443934215
> فیلد جان عزیز
> اخه ما پول گازمون رو گرفتیم که باز صادر کنیم
> 
> چقدر سود بود الان اگر گاز صادراتی به عراق میشد بیت و اتر​



These understandings have remained just that. None of them have turned into transactions. Talk is cheap.


----------



## Shawnee

Iranitaakharin said:


> These understandings have remained just that. None of them have turned into transactions. Talk is cheap.



متوجه نشدم دقیقا منظورت رو


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> متوجه نشدم دقیقا منظورت رو


He is saying, that sometimes countries have "understandings" or "agreements" but final sale may not be completed. Can't know for sure until their is actual delivery.

It's like a MOU (Memorandum of Understanding).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> امید دانا مثالی از رسانه نقطه زنه
> بر خلاف جعفر مصلحی و علم الهدی و تقریبا کل حوزه علمیه پویامون
> 
> ———————————————————​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431614969443934215
> فیلد جان عزیز
> اخه ما پول گازمون رو گرفتیم که باز صادر کنیم
> 
> چقدر سود بود الان اگر گاز صادراتی به عراق میشد بیت و اتر​


LOL-WHUT!?!
So you`re going to have the regular iraqi military operating turkish drones,while the pmus operate iranian drones.......
Well,that should be.......interesting....
I`m guessing that perhaps the chinese supplied drones didnt work out so well in the long run then.....?


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> LOL-WHUT!?!
> So you`re going to have the regular iraqi military operating turkish drones,while the pmus operate iranian drones.......
> Well,that should be.......interesting....
> I`m guessing that perhaps the chinese supplied drones didnt work out so well in the long run then.....?



Iraq cannot buy Iranian arms “officially” as that would violate UN sanctions. Technically Iran cannot even export arms. Not that Iran has a an attack helicopter available for export.

Hence the only country buying Iranian arms are geopolitically irrelevant African nations and Venezuela and Syria.

miltias and Iran backed groups are already sanctioned and don’t count as nation states at the UN level. Much harder to enforce.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

TheImmortal said:


> Iraq cannot buy Iranian arms “officially” as that would violate UN sanctions. Technically Iran cannot even export arms. Not that Iran has a an attack helicopter available for export.
> 
> Hence the only country buying Iranian arms are geopolitically irrelevant African nations and Venezuela and Syria.
> 
> miltias and Iran backed groups are already sanctioned and don’t count as nation states at the UN level. Much harder to enforce.


there is no united nations sanctions on iranian arms anymore these sanctions are already gone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> Iraq cannot buy Iranian arms “officially” as that would violate UN sanctions. Technically Iran cannot even export arms. Not that Iran has a an attack helicopter available for export.
> 
> Hence the only country buying Iranian arms are geopolitically irrelevant African nations and Venezuela and Syria.
> 
> miltias and Iran backed groups are already sanctioned and don’t count as nation states at the UN level. Much harder to enforce.


I think that you might well be confusing "UN Sanctions" with US Sanctions,as the arms embargo was lifted over 10 months ago,waaay back on the 18-10-20,and this was despite the chump regimes attempts to invoke the idiotic snap-back provision as well.Basically Iran is free to sell its weapons to pretty much whomever it likes.
Its a pity that the iraqis dont have more of a spine,politically speaking,that is.But then again if vassalised nations had had spines to begin with,well then they wouldnt have been vassals in the first place,now would they?.
Of course even for a vassal theres absolutely no guarantee that loyally performing @nalingus on ones [US] overlord will get you what you want,case in point being the us blocking of the sale of turkish attack helos,the very same ones that the iraqis are supposedly going to purchase in fact,to pakistan......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amin Bactria

Sineva said:


> I think that you might well be confusing "UN Sanctions" with US Sanctions,as the arms embargo was lifted over 10 months ago,waaay back on the 18-10-20,and this was despite the chump regimes attempts to invoke the idiotic snap-back provision as well.Basically Iran is free to sell its weapons to pretty much whomever it likes.
> Its a pity that the iraqis dont have more of a spine,politically speaking,that is.But then again if vassalised nations had had spines to begin with,well then they wouldnt have been vassals in the first place,now would they?.
> Of course even for a vassal theres absolutely no guarantee that loyally performing @nalingus on ones [US] overlord will get you what you want,case in point being the us blocking of the sale of turkish attack helos,the very same ones that the iraqis are supposedly going to purchase in fact,to pakistan......


the real power of iraq is the popular mobilization which buys alot of iranian arms meanwhile the republican iraqi version of rouhani only iin less competent is basically just stalling iraq just as rouhani did because if he wouldnt he would not just start talking about buying things he would talk about licensed production but again he isnt capable of bringing peace to iraq because he is an american lackey and those people are all around incompetent


Sineva said:


> I think that you might well be confusing "UN Sanctions" with US Sanctions,as the arms embargo was lifted over 10 months ago,waaay back on the 18-10-20,and this was despite the chump regimes attempts to invoke the idiotic snap-back provision as well.Basically Iran is free to sell its weapons to pretty much whomever it likes.
> Its a pity that the iraqis dont have more of a spine,politically speaking,that is.But then again if vassalised nations had had spines to begin with,well then they wouldnt have been vassals in the first place,now would they?.
> Of course even for a vassal theres absolutely no guarantee that loyally performing @nalingus on ones [US] overlord will get you what you want,case in point being the us blocking of the sale of turkish attack helos,the very same ones that the iraqis are supposedly going to purchase in fact,to pakistan......


the current iraqi administration is practically plan b for daesh not being able to construct their fake calipha state so the current iraqi administration is similar to jordan egypt turkey or any other backboneless lackeys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

Iranian defense ministry to manufacture new weapons


TEHRAN, Aug. 29 (MNA) – Iran's Defense Minister Brigadier General Mohammad-Reza Gharaei Ashtiani informed on Sun. that Iran is to focus its studies on manufacturing new weapons.




en.mehrnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*UNESCO-designated garden "Shazdeh Garden"





*
Shazdeh Garden, which is an enigmatic green oasis in the heart of a desert in the southeast Kerman province .
Many visitors consider Shazdeh Garden as a miracle because of its location. It is claimed to be one of the biggest and most beautiful gardens in the semi-arid country. 

* UNESCO says the flawless design of the Persian Garden, along with its ability to respond to extreme climatic conditions, is the result of an inspired and intelligent application of different fields of knowledge, i.e. technology, water management and engineering, architecture, botany, and agriculture*.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432343248064892934

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432343248064892934


That's cute!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> That's cute!


Do you think he has got a green light from Biden for a pre-emptive strike on iran...!!!!. Plan "B".may be he got a nod from Biden while he was half sleep...lol


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432227144629903363

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Draco.IMF

So there are about ~ 30 Black hawk helis in Taliban hands
Im pretty sure some will land into Irans hand and in some years we will see an iranian Blackhawk version

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## dani92

Do you guys think raisi will go nuclear?


----------



## SalarHaqq

dani92 said:


> Do you guys think raisi will go nuclear?



No. But he is sure going to increase Iran's deterrence at a faster pace than the previous liberal administration. Also, hostile acts by the enemy will be met with more forceful responses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> in some years we will see an iranian Blackhawk version



Not likely.

Engine is the biggest hurdle. And so far I have yet to see a heavy or semi-heavy helicopter engine by Iran. The budget for Iranian Army to fund such a project is non existent, so unless IRGC picks it up it won’t get funded.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432376266653585408
Henry Rome and Eric Brewer, two Iranian nuclear analysts, have recently taken back their initial optimism on the strong western hand in negotiations.

Henry Rome initially said the deal is not optional for Iran.

Norman Roule and Jason Brodsky said Trump made US hand stronger. They said there is no moderate in Iran. They said Mullahs are desperate for SOME sanction relief.

Jason Brodsky said multiple times that these are Mullah’s bazari tactics.

They all said the end of Rouhani will be irrelevant and Khamenei is the decision maker.

What they have in common: They still have a job as Iranian analyst

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

dani92 said:


> Do you guys think raisi will go nuclear?


Not his call..he is just one of many inputs....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

Do you guys think there will be a trial for rouhani and his admin??.


----------



## scimitar19

aryobarzan said:


> Do you think he has got a green light from Biden for a pre-emptive strike on iran...!!!!. Plan "B".may be he got a nod from Biden while he was half sleep...lol


There are two knowns in this equations.
1. Majority of Iranian balliStick missiles have huge girth.
2. There is not enough big plug holes to prepare potential targets across the region in order to avoid getting struck. Iron plug hole is not enough to seal the gap.

Yes, there will be no foreplay! It will be bloody, painful and brutal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMCM

Is Iran going to go shopping in Afghanistan for all the US armaments left behind, especially the UH-60 blackhawcks etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

dani92 said:


> Do you guys think raisi will go nuclear?



Not quite sure he can make this call. The power structure is kind of vague, ultimately it is the decision of the supreme leader about when he feels it is the right time/place assuming such a decision is made.



MMCM said:


> Is Iran going to go shopping in Afghanistan for all the US armaments left behind, especially the UH-60 blackhawcks etc?


Perhaps if they offer to sell some

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amin Bactria

TheImmortal said:


> Not likely.
> 
> Engine is the biggest hurdle. And so far I have yet to see a heavy or semi-heavy helicopter engine by Iran. The budget for Iranian Army to fund such a project is non existent, so unless IRGC picks it up it won’t get funded.


why dont you american shut up already


----------



## Amin Bactria

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432376266653585408
> Henry Rome and Eric Brewer, two Iranian nuclear analysts, have recently taken back their initial optimism on the strong western hand in negotiations.
> 
> Henry Rome initially said the deal is not optional for Iran.
> 
> Norman Roule and Jason Brodsky said Trump made US hand stronger. They said there is no moderate in Iran. They said Mullahs are desperate for SOME sanction relief.
> 
> Jason Brodsky said multiple times that these are Mullah’s bazari tactics.
> 
> They all said the end of Rouhani will be irrelevant and Khamenei is the decision maker.
> 
> What they have in common: They still have a job as Iranian analyst


they are idiots specially the zionist jason brodsky is a total idiot i cant take these people serious at all and if presidents in iran didnt mattered why did iran sign the jcpoa to begin with against the will of our leader who called dependence on west treason and warned this will be ending bad


Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432376266653585408
> Henry Rome and Eric Brewer, two Iranian nuclear analysts, have recently taken back their initial optimism on the strong western hand in negotiations.
> 
> Henry Rome initially said the deal is not optional for Iran.
> 
> Norman Roule and Jason Brodsky said Trump made US hand stronger. They said there is no moderate in Iran. They said Mullahs are desperate for SOME sanction relief.
> 
> Jason Brodsky said multiple times that these are Mullah’s bazari tactics.
> 
> They all said the end of Rouhani will be irrelevant and Khamenei is the decision maker.
> 
> What they have in common: They still have a job as Iranian analyst


why dont you clownish fools shut up instead of talking nonsense if any of you call yourself iranian or "persian" as you do than better stop listening to jews and better listen to us iranians btw the likes of jason brodsky a retard which is laughable at best being named here as being some kind of relevant person is laughable you basically mention the failed losers who even under trumps time lost badly all their plots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

you call this "iranian" chill thread but its american british and whatever other retarded nonsense so maybe rethink how iranian you people are because you dont sound conceptually like us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Amin Bactria said:


> you call this "iranian" chill thread but its american british and whatever other retarded nonsense so maybe rethink how iranian you people are because you dont sound conceptually like us


Amin Jan...Many Iranians who are outside Iran and are in this forum with various flags are just as patriotic as you are towards their native country. Some are children of Iranians who are borne in these lands but they are as patriotic or even more towards Iran (I personally know of a kids who wanted to go to Iran and join IRGC!!! i would tell him you are not iranian borne and they will not accept you) ...

If you see them publish an article or a tweet about Iran which is against Iran, this is so that everyone gets to read what the enemies of Iran are saying or doing... it does not mean they approve of it....Please do not interact with them as if they are enemy to Iran...

I give an example: "TheImmortal"...he is American young man borne in US to an Iranian family..he is usually the biggest critique of Iranian made systems ...does that make him an enemy of Iran....no because you need people who criticize a system ..no system is perfect....but guess what.... he defends Iran like a lion if some non Iranian is putting down Iran for political reasons.

Stay around for a while in Neutral mode..get to know who is who..you will see the enemies of Iran slowly ..some are hiding under false flags and some are visible..There are also non-Iranians who for various reason are very much defending Iran example is "925boy"..he is Nigerian who is borne and live in US (two US flags) ..he always defends Iran..I salute him and all of them. God Bless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Amin Bactria

aryobarzan said:


> Amin Jan...Many Iranians who are outside Iran and are in this forum with various flags are just as patriotic as you are towards their native country. Some are children of Iranians who are borne in these lands but they are as patriotic or even more towards Iran (I personally know of a kids who wanted to go to Iran and join IRGC!!! i would tell him you are not iranian borne and they will not accept you) ...
> 
> If you see them publish an article or a tweet about Iran which is against Iran, this is so that everyone gets to read what the enemies of Iran are saying or doing... it does not mean they approve of it....Please do not interact with them as if they are enemy to Iran...
> 
> I give an example: "TheImmortal"...he is American young man borne in US to an Iranian family..he is usually the biggest critique of Iranian made systems ...does that make him an enemy of Iran....no because you need people who criticize a system ..no system is perfect....but guess what.... he defends Iran like a lion if some non Iranian is putting down Iran for political reasons.
> 
> Stay around for a while in Neutral mode..get to know who is who..you will see the enemies of Iran slowly ..some are hiding under false flags and some are visible..There are also non-Iranians who for various reason are very much defending Iran example is "925boy"..he is Nigerian who is borne and live in US (two US flags) ..he always defends Iran..I salute him and all of them. God Bless.


conceptually they are not iranian as much as you say amin jan it doesnt solve the issue of nay sayers and generally non constructive stuff they are about
maybe you dont get the point when i say that they are conceptually anti iranian because to them the lands are greener in the west and the sky is more blue that is their conceptual retardedness they are grown into since childhood what relevance have these people to my iran to this land iam in no revelance at all so aslong as they can not bring any merit to them being iranian they are useless if not harmful
these so called iranian diaspora they cant even take on a fake channel like saudi international they are that useless they are that unorganized and irrelevant so why should i care really about the ego of these people and if they care about iran where is the merit where is the proof they just have alot of traitors and seperatists and other trash to show and unorganized idiocy


----------



## Amin Bactria

maybe one generation after this one will have merit to it and maybe it wont be iranian at all anymore who knows but iranian "diaspora" i dont have trust in nor do i have hope for them to become better


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## aryobarzan

Amin Bactria said:


> maybe one generation after this one will have merit to it and maybe it wont be iranian at all anymore who knows but iranian "diaspora" i dont have trust in nor do i have hope for them to become better


I respect your opinion but do not agree with it..in any case I thought the reason anybody joins a forum such as this is to exchange views ..to see the other side of the coin...if you already have formed your opinion about them what will be use of being here..they will simply ignore you which will defeat the purpose of being here...it never hurts to have open mind about anything even if you find it distasteful...

Side note: I know and understand that Rohhani and his green card team made a terrible impression on many Iranians inside iran about diaspora...few bad apples have ruined it for everyone..so just be open minded...in English the say " do not throw the baby and the bath water together"..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

Amin Bactria said:


> they are idiots specially the zionist jason brodsky is a total idiot i cant take these people serious at all and if presidents in iran didnt mattered why did iran sign the jcpoa to begin with against the will of our leader who called dependence on west treason and warned this will be ending bad
> 
> why dont you clownish fools shut up instead of talking nonsense if any of you call yourself iranian or "persian" as you do than better stop listening to jews and better listen to us iranians btw the likes of jason brodsky a retard which is laughable at best being named here as being some kind of relevant person is laughable you basically mention the failed losers who even under trumps time lost badly all their plots



I want you to reach a level of temper to read a full article of for example Jason Brodsky and use it in your benefit without having a heart attack out of anger.

Patience is your friend. Patience.


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432795723326791689
Does anyone know the current location of the iranian tanker heading to Lebanon
This sudden exercises are allegedly linked to the iranian tanker
I dont think they dare to touch it, but psychopaths are not predictable....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Draco.IMF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432795723326791689
> Does anyone know the current location of the iranian tanker heading to Lebanon
> This sudden exercises are allegedly linked to the iranian tanker
> I dont think they dare to touch it, but psychopaths are not predictable....



One of the tankers have already entered the Mediterranean, the other two are in route have probably not reached the red sea yet.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> One of the tankers have already entered the Mediterranean, the other two are in route have probably not reached the red sea yet.


one is sailing toward suez , one still at port and another one is being loaded .


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432597380969287683
3200 likes which is more than all the likes pataramesh and field have ever got combined


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> one is sailing toward suez , one still at port and another one is being loaded .


This is correct, i confused a different tanker that was going to Syria.



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432597380969287683
> 3200 likes which is more than all the likes pataramesh and field have ever got combined



This is the kind of misinformation and poor understanding that is frighteningly common inside Iran. These types of posts usually receive more attention and likes unfortunately. Any sort of good impression of Iranian systems is considered backwards or bad, despite the many excellent products available that most countries cannot achieve easily on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432597380969287683
> 3200 likes which is more than all the likes pataramesh and field have ever got combined


What a load of crap!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432597380969287683
> 3200 likes which is more than all the likes pataramesh and field have ever got combined



این اون داستانیه که توی تاکسی ازمردم میشنوید
بعلاوه کمی تحلیل بورس و فارکس

متاسفانه


----------



## SalarHaqq

According to Roodast's sources in Iran, the Taleban sent over samples of different US military equipment they seized. 

If accurate, Iran pretty much did what had to be done. Relying on the Taleban was the better option, it would seem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

"Gāndo" series just blew the cover of high-ranking MI6 officials:

https://www.mashreghnews.ir/photo/1264702/

https://www.yjc.news/fa/news/7872392/

Related thread in the Middle East section:








Popular Iranian TV Series Blows Cover of High-Ranking MI6 Agents


The series is named "Gāndo" after a local crocodile species native to southeastern Iran. Its first season dealt with the Jason Rezaian affair from the viewpoint of the IRGC Intelligence team in charge of the file. Rezaian, The Washington Post's reporter in Iran, was arrested in July 2014 and...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Muharram will be a huge challenge for Iran. The government has to make sure people wear masks and follow protocol. That's the difference between being overwhelmed versus a humanitarian catastrophe like what we saw in India where bodies were being burned on sidewalks.



Well actually, Moharram is a lesser challenge than daily social life and the behaviour of certain people.

In fact, it is by design that western-sponsored opposition media as well as some elements in Iran are focusing on religious occasions and religious gathering places as potential vectors of COVID transmission, while staying mum about far more relevant factors.

Indeed, the extreme majority of participants at Moharram congregations have shown to be very disciplined when it comes to following protocol. It's no accident that during the early days of the coronavirus affair, isolated incidents were hyped up, featuring mostly followers of the Shirazi clan, who did things such as licking the metal grids surrounding holy shrines and so on (ironically, the same exiled opposition is otherwise supportive of the Shirazi clan given its intrinsic hostility towards the Islamic Republic).

By contrast, take a look at popular excursion areas and vacation destinations such as Shomal... People going there are mingling freely, not keeping distance, oftentimes not wearing masks etc. And this is a daily occurrence, as opposed to Ashura. Likewise, many are still organizing and attending private parties. Including some of the famous show-business figures who then came criticizing authorities because they caught the coronavirus, forgetting how they were going to parties without wearing a mask and happily posting pictures thereof on "Instagram".

The following video is also telling. Look at Tehrani travelers vacationing on the shores of the Caspian Sea despite instructions from the government not to do so:






Equally revealing is their incivil behaviour towards the police officers... Throwing to the ground fines they were handed, bickering and ignoring requests of the police, responding with irony, and even kicking police cars. In Europe, these people would have been arrested. In the US, brutally beaten up and possibly shot at. Only in Iran will police officers lower their heads in such a puny manner when confronted with rebellious citizens.

Also, be sure that many of these people are among the crowd brainwashed by opposition media, and will moreover be brazen enough to bash the Islamic Republic for supposedly mismanaging the coronavirus issue!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

بایدن در این صحبت به آقای غنی می‌گوید: "من آگاهی نظامی ندارم، ولی فکر می‌کنم اگر بسم‌الله محمدی را صلاحیت بیشتری بدهی تا روی سازکاری مانند تمرکز بر نقاط متراکم کشور داشته باشد، البته من مرد نظامی نیستم و زیاد نمی‌دانم جزئیات این برنامه چه باید باشد..."

این هم بسم الله محمدی
ناراحت از چهار تا زرهی عمدا تخریب شده که برسه ایران و شاید تعمیر بشه

خوبهاش که البته رفت ازبکستان

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433053637861912581

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> According to Roodast's sources in Iran, the Taleban sent over samples of different US military equipment they seized.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433046222806339585

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


> Well actually, Moharram is a lesser challenge than daily social life as well as to the behaviour of certain people.
> 
> In fact, it is by design that western-sponsored opposition media as well as certain elements in Iran focus on religious occasions and religious places of gathering as potential vectors of COVID transmission, while observing silent on far more relevant factors.
> 
> Indeed, the extreme majority of participants to Moharram processions have shown to be very disciplined when it comes to following protocol. It's no accident that during the beginning of the coronavirus crisis, isolated incidents were hyped up featuring mostly followers of the Shirazi clan, who did things such as licking the metal grids surrounding holy shrines and so on (ironically, the same exiled opposition is actually supportive of the Shirazi clan due to its intrinsic hostility towards the Islamic Republic).
> 
> By contrast, take a look at popular excursion areas and vacation destinations such as Shomal... People going there are mingling freely, not keeping distance, oftentimes not wearing masks etc. And this is a daily occurrence, as opposed to Ashura. Likewise, many are still organizing and attending private parties. Including some of the famous show-business persons who then came criticizing authorities because they caught the coronavirus, forgetting how they were going to parties without wearing a mask and happily posting pictures thereof on "Instagram".
> 
> The following video is also telling. Look at Tehrani travellers vacationing on the shores of the Caspian Sea despite instructions from the authorities not to do so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equally revealing is their incivil behaviour towards the police officers... Throwing to the ground fines they were handed, bickering and ignoring the requests of the police, responding with irony, and even kicking police cars. In Europe, these people would have been arrested. In the US, brutally beaten and possibly shot at. Only in Iran will police officers lower their heads in such a puny manner when confronted with rebellious citizens.
> 
> Also, be sure that many of these people are among the crowd brainwashed by opposition media, and will moreover be brazen enough to bash the Islamic Republic for supposedly mismanaging the coronavirus issue!


There was show on tv back in the day called cops and you should see how people would get tasered and maced the moment they tore up a ticket; you only need a little further escalation and the matter becomes a "justified homicide".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

This is pure comedy :

"USA Senator Chris Murphy after meeting Lebanese officials: "Any fuel that is transported through Syria is subject to sanctions, and Washington is looking for a way to do so without sanctions."

Murphy: We are actively working on ways to solve the fuel crisis. *There is no need for Lebanon to depend on Iranian fuel.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amin Bactria

the west has things it could enjoy instead of constantly seeking ruin they could seek grace but they are mislead obviously by corrupt forces these exact forces are the enemies of iran but as somebody who speaks multiple languages german being one among them i must still say that their actual traditions would be something worth for them to keep on to and who ever this kind of remodernized four seasons did i like it and they should continue to keep to the roots this is good music




i did read 100s of german books english books general their most important literature and non of it is impressing me about them as much as their music so atleast they can do that play great musical orchestra


Draco.IMF said:


> This is pure comedy :
> 
> "USA Senator Chris Murphy after meeting Lebanese officials: "Any fuel that is transported through Syria is subject to sanctions, and Washington is looking for a way to do so without sanctions."
> 
> Murphy: We are actively working on ways to solve the fuel crisis. *There is no need for Lebanon to depend on Iranian fuel.*"


und ja ich spreche auch deutsch ich habe versucht russisch zu lernen aber habe es gelassen denn ich habe mein interesse an russland verloren
deutsch ist ein guter linguistischer zweig der indo europäischen sprachengattung und ich mag es wie sich worte anhören in deutsch viel reiner das wort rein hört sich reiner an sogar es ist brilliant wie genormt diese sprache ist und sie funktioniert daher sehr gut in einem wissenschaftlichen sinn denn in der deutschen sprache kann man leichter daher sinnen
ich will spanisch lernen hoffentlich in den nächsten 2 jahren denn die spanische welt ist interessanter als die deutschsprachigen welt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amin Bactria

this is a good joke they seek to deny iran nuclear technology and take a nap to agree on it 
again the insolence is clear they come together thinking that they can decide what we will and will not do and what they supposedly can allow us to do its a joke they can be happy if they survive us which we wont allow them to


----------



## SalarHaqq

WudangMaster said:


> There was show on tv back in the day called cops and you should see how people would get tasered and maced the moment they tore up a ticket; you only need a little further escalation and the matter becomes a "justified homicide".



Haha, yes I actually remember that show... Never lived in North America but I had the opportunity to watch a couple of episodes on some satellite channel back then. It was around the time of the Rodney King affair and the subsequent LA riots. What this indicates is that they aren't even trying to cover it up but proudly exhibit and celebrate the brutality in their TV shows!

I'm still amazed at the hypocrisy of oppositionist Iranians residing in the US who try to portray Iranian law enforcement as heavy handed, as if they weren't aware that American police forces are incomparably more dangerous and trigger happy. As a matter of fact I know these Iranians themselves will start to tremble - and rightfully so, at the mere sight of an American cop even if they didn't break any law.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> I'm still amazed at the hypocrisy of oppositionist Iranians residing in the US who try to portray Iranian law enforcement as heavy handed, as if they weren't aware that American police forces are incomparalbly more dangerous and trigger happy. As a matter of fact I know these Iranians themselves start to tremble - and rightfully so, at the mere sight of an American cop even if they haven't broken any law.



On one hand US police are way too afarid compared to Iranian counterparts. That’s a problem that needs fixing.

On the other hand, buying a gun in the US is easier than buy a car. So cops don’t know when someone has a gun or not. In Iran guns are illegal and only gangs and special VIPs have them. Thus the average cop doesn’t even have a gun in Iran (like Japan).

So on one hand I agree with you and on the other hand too many guns in the hands of people. Just last month, a woman cop in chicago was shot to death and her partner severely wounded during a traffic stop when one of the perps figured it was a better idea to kill a cop (almost two) and run Away then be apprehended.

This isn’t video games, it’s a split second for someone to draw a gun and shoot it before your mind registers what happens. Thus cops are all on edge especially in this anti police environment.

So it goes both ways. But I will say (some not all) American cops are not fit for the job and are too trigger happy and joon aziz.

But let me also say I have no love for people like George Floyd who were criminals and have done major crimes (holding a gun to a pregnant woman’s stomach during a robbery) and/or drug addicts with no value to society. Yet in this bizarro world they are treated as martyrs as if their past didn’t matter. Truly bizarre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432376266653585408
> Henry Rome and Eric Brewer, two Iranian nuclear analysts, have recently taken back their initial optimism on the strong western hand in negotiations.
> 
> Henry Rome initially said the deal is not optional for Iran.
> 
> Norman Roule and Jason Brodsky said Trump made US hand stronger. They said there is no moderate in Iran. They said Mullahs are desperate for SOME sanction relief.
> 
> Jason Brodsky said multiple times that these are Mullah’s bazari tactics.
> 
> They all said the end of Rouhani will be irrelevant and Khamenei is the decision maker.
> 
> What they have in common: They still have a job as Iranian analyst



جناب هنری روم در توویتر بهش برخورده و مرتب رشته میزنه در دفاع از تحلیل هاش در فوریه

البته تحلیلگر بدی نیست و مقاله ماه ژوین اون با اریک بروور تحلیل خوبی بود
———
یادی کنیم از حساب کتاب این تحلیلگر ها در باره درگیری ایران و طالبان و شبکه حقانی

خواستند با درگیر کردن ایران در افغانستان میانگین ضرر کم کنند

همین تحلیلگرها مثل جناب هنری روم سپردند که خط تبلیغی دفاع از هرات و خطر شبکه حقانی بزرگ بشه و این مطالبه مردمی به وجود بیاد که با طالبان درگیر بشیم

خط فکری ترس از هرات و حقانی خط فکری همین تحلیلگران ایران شناس بود
کسانی که فارسی بلدند و تاریخ ایران رو میدونند

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433127437823614981First Iraqi militias then Syrian head choppers and now finally....the Taliban are better equipped than the average artesh soldier 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432457587576950788


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> On one hand US police are way too afarid compared to Iranian counterparts. That’s a problem that needs fixing.
> 
> On the other hand, buying a gun in the US is easier than buy a car. So cops don’t know when someone has a gun or not. In Iran guns are illegal and only gangs and special VIPs have them. Thus the average cop doesn’t even have a gun in Iran (like Japan).
> 
> So on one hand I agree with you and on the other hand too many guns in the hands of people. Just last month, a woman cop in chicago was shot to death and her partner severely wounded during a traffic stop when one of the perps figured it was a better idea to kill a cop (almost two) and run Away then be apprehended.
> 
> This isn’t video games, it’s a split second for someone to draw a gun and shoot it before your mind registers what happens. Thus cops are all on edge especially in this anti police environment.
> 
> So it goes both ways. But I will say (some not all) American cops are not fit for the job and are too trigger happy and joon aziz.
> 
> But let me also say I have no love for people like George Floyd who were criminals and have done major crimes (holding a gun to a pregnant woman’s stomach during a robbery) and/or drug addicts with no value to society. Yet in this bizarro world they are treated as martyrs as if their past didn’t matter. Truly bizarre.



Problem is that people who carry no guns and are no criminals will equally be exposed to the risks of police trigger happiness, and too many innocents are shot by the police America. In sum, it is the reflection of a violent society, where both criminals and police behave more brutally than elsewhere, with ordinary citizens having to pay the price. It's worlds apart from a comparatively appeased society like Iran.

At any rate, even if American cops are facing greater numbers of gun owners than their Iranian counterparts, the reaction of these anti-IR Iranians in this regard remains highly hypocritical nonetheless. I mentioned Europe before because much like in Iran, ownership of firearms is restricted there. Now if one was to behave with Belgian, French, German or British police officers in a similar fashion as the people shown in that video, one would not get away with it so easily. And actually, in some regions of Iran weapons are more widespread (certain border areas, among nomadic tribes etc), yet local police act in a measured manner.

Concerning George Floyd and similar cases, I will not be condoning any person for crimes they have been guilty of but still, I find it quite unacceptable and sickening for law enforcement to kill unarmed, handcuffed and neutralized individuals in such a way, especially if they had not, at that moment in time, committed a major crime. It's akin to executing POW's, and in this case the victim hadn't taken anyone's life.

Another issue is the racial discrimination prevailing in the USA: for the exact same type of crime, a black person has more chances of being shot, will be handed heavier sentences etc.



> First Iraqi militias then Syrian head choppers and now finally....the Taliban are better equipped than the average artesh soldier



These aren't your average Taleban fighters either, but members of a special forces unit (Badr-313). Average Taleban are worse equipped than Iranian Army soldiers. They look more like these:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian navy dive team after winning No1. spot in World Army games.
Happy bunch I say..

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> جناب هنری روم در توویتر بهش برخورده و مرتب رشته میزنه در دفاع از تحلیل هاش در فوریه
> 
> البته تحلیلگر بدی نیست و مقاله ماه ژوین اون با اریک بروور تحلیل خوبی بود
> ———
> یادی کنیم از حساب کتاب این تحلیلگر ها در باره درگیری ایران و طالبان و شبکه حقانی
> 
> خواستند با درگیر کردن ایران در افغانستان میانگین ضرر کم کنند
> 
> همین تحلیلگرها مثل جناب هنری روم سپردند که خط تبلیغی دفاع از هرات و خطر شبکه حقانی بزرگ بشه و این مطالبه مردمی به وجود بیاد که با طالبان درگیر بشیم
> 
> خط فکری ترس از هرات و حقانی خط فکری همین تحلیلگران ایران شناس بود
> کسانی که فارسی بلدند و تاریخ ایران رو میدونند
> 
> ​


This one cracked me up

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431942806608699396" Biden only seeks a mutual return to the JCPOA* and further discussion of other issues*. "
Interestingly these "other issues" were the same ones that trumps maximum pressure was supposed to deal with,ie irans missiles,support for regional groups,...etc.
In the end the biden regime thinks that it can achieve with diplomacy what the chump regime failed to achieve with threats and economic warfare/blackmail etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

By the way something to think about!:

*Americans: Astronauts
Russians: Cosmonauts
China: Taikunaut

What would be the Iranian name....Fazanaut!!!..

Is the manned space program still a Go in Raisis team.!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

well...


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> By the way something to think about!:
> 
> *Americans: Astronauts
> Russians: Cosmonauts
> China: Taikunaut
> 
> What would be the Iranian name....Fazanaut!!!..
> 
> Is the manned space program still a Go in Raisis team.!*



Unlikely Iran gets anyone into low space orbit before 2030, it’s possible, but unlikely given COVID and sanctions havoc on Iranian economy and funding of “luxury” programs.

Space program (even IRGC side) is going painfully slow with development of launch vehicles. And Iranian space agency is at least 4-5 years away from fielding a (reliable) powerful enough SLV for manned space flight.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Unlikely Iran gets anyone into low space orbit before 2030, it’s possible, but unlikely given COVID and sanctions havoc on Iranian economy and funding of “luxury” programs.
> 
> Space program (even IRGC side) is going painfully slow with development of launch vehicles. And Iranian space agency is at least 4-5 years away from fielding a (reliable) powerful enough SLV for manned space flight.


Personally I am not in favor of a manned space program for iran..I prefer much more effort to be put on better SLVs and robotic probs and better satellites..fields that Iran is very well ahead and have better practical applications at the end..I hope they remove that manned flight..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Personally I am not in favor of a manned space program for iran..I prefer much more effort to be put on better SLVs and robotic probs and better satellites..fields that Iran is very well ahead and have better practical applications at the end..I hope they remove that manned flight..



You need to get off this rock. And Mars and Moon are huge economic goldmines for next 100-200 years. You should research Helium3 and how this clean burning gas found on the moon can power cities. Moon mining and forward stations are major projects in development.

There is a reason the major powers are racing for space. The next economic frontier is out there and if Iran falls behind now it will pay the price in a century when it has to rely on western or eastern powers to get anywhere in space.

So manned space program is very important to set Iran on for success in next 100 years.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433467291434430469

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> But let me also say I have no love for people like George Floyd who were criminals and have done major crimes (holding a gun to a pregnant woman’s stomach during a robbery) and/or drug addicts with no value to society.


At the time that George Floyd was kiled by RACIST KILLER COPS, he had committed no crime, the fake bill the store or cop accused him of wasnt fake, it was real, and that insecure azz cop had beef with George from earlier when he used to do security at a minority -attending club...so they had weird beef b4 that day (i'm sure you dont know the actual facts of that situation). 2nd of all, every citizens has a right to innocene before court trial, BUT BECAUSE AMERICA IS NATURALLY RACIST, many minorities dont get this benefit many times. it hurts to read your smart posts....and then end up reading the ignorant part. smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> At the time that George Floyd was kiled by RACIST KILLER COPS, he had committed no crime, the fake bill the store or cop accused him of wasnt fake, it was real, and that insecure azz cop had beef with George from earlier when he used to do security at a minority -attending club...so they had weird beef b4 that day (i'm sure you dont know the actual facts of that situation). 2nd of all, every citizens has a right to innocene before court trial, BUT BECAUSE AMERICA IS NATURALLY RACIST, many minorities dont get this benefit many times. it hurts to read your smart posts....and then end up reading the ignorant part. smh.



First of all George Floyd had MULTIPLE illegal drugs in his system at the time of his arrest Crime #1, he was acting disorderly in public crime #2, and he resisted arrest which got him on the ground in the first place crime #3.

Add this to his past of multiple violent crimes (including armed robbery of a pregnant women) this man was no saint. Too bad the idiot cop was too prideful to take his knee off his neck then Floyd would be in jail (again) and the cop wouldn’t have ruined his life being an idiot.

Minneapolis is a crime infested city that looks like Gotham from Batman now. I actually visited that city many times growing up and it’s shame that now when you call the police unless it’s rape or murder they don’t show up...that’s how much crime there is and that crime is being committed PREDOMINANTLY by minorities. I visited the city sometime before Floyd’s death and couldn’t believe how crime infested it had become from the mid to late 90’s. So cops are going out on calls answering violent crimes day in and day out. Not an easy job dealing with all day.

Also it is interesting that throughout history many races have been subjugated to racial predjuices in America and the world, yet almost all other races have overcome this except some in the African American community in America, who continue to blame their past for their current life issues. Italians, Japanese, Chinese, Muslims, etc all have faced racial injustice in the US yet it’s only some bad apples in the AA community that refuses to move on from the past.

I mean look at the Jewish population, they were slaves to multiple civilizations dating back to Ancient Egypt. They were kicked off land they had lived on alongside Arabs. And than a man named Hitler (maybe you heard of him) killed millions of them and locked the rest up. Last I checked they are thriving members of society and don’t lead crime statistics in US.

Furthermore, statistics don’t lie. If you look at this so called “white cop on black crime” it is a mirage. Cops brutality on white races and minorities is virtually the same. It’s just the media covers the death of blacks much more than the death of whites at the hands of cops. And in almost all cases, the suspect has been resisting arrest or fleeing from police. Also most AA are killed by AA not by cops or whites.

While I agree the justice system is not as favorable to minorities (specifically minorities who happen to be criminals versus whites who happen to be criminals), this whole issue as well as criminals who try to pose themselves as angels to get sympathy is what’s wrong with American society today.

Also saying America today and this point in time is “naturally racist” when America is mostly made up of....multiple races...is ignorant. Last I checked most people are immigrating to the US from around the world not to Africa, not to the Middle East, not to China. So clearly all these races wouldn’t be running head first to a “naturally racist” country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433346067165290507

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Sineva said:


> This one cracked me up
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431942806608699396" Biden only seeks a mutual return to the JCPOA* and further discussion of other issues*. "
> Interestingly these "other issues" were the same ones that trumps maximum pressure was supposed to deal with,ie irans missiles,support for regional groups,...etc.
> In the end the biden regime thinks that it can achieve with diplomacy what the chump regime failed to achieve with threats and economic warfare/blackmail etc.



Fitzpatrick similar to James Acton is a good analyst I believe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433469418198163463

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Fitzpatrick similar to James Acton is a good analyst I believe.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433469418198163463



Then South Korea will sell technology to Turkey and the Turkish trolls will say how they built a missile “all by themselves”.....just like how the Turkish tank isn’t a rip off of the SK Tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran's drone mastermind is becoming known as 'the new Soleimani'


General Amir Ali Hajizadeh has been accused by Israel of various attacks across the Middle East. Could he be the man to take up Soleimani's mantle?




www.middleeasteye.net


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Fazanaut!!!..


Keyhanonaut


TheImmortal said:


> You need to get off this rock. And Mars and Moon are huge economic goldmines for next 100-200 years. You should research Helium3 and how this clean burning gas found on the moon can power cities. Moon mining and forward stations are major projects in development.
> 
> There is a reason the major powers are racing for space. The next economic frontier is out there and if Iran falls behind now it will pay the price in a century when it has to rely on western or eastern powers to get anywhere in space.
> 
> So manned space program is very important to set Iran on for success in next 100 years.


To be honest the next economic frontier is going to be at the button of the seas .
There is no economic gain in space unless we find.more efficient space travel means .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EvilWesteners

TheImmortal said:


> First of all George Floyd had MULTIPLE illegal drugs in his system at the time of his arrest Crime #1, he was acting disorderly in public crime #2, and he resisted arrest which got him on the ground in the first place crime #3.
> 
> Add this to his past of multiple violent crimes (including armed robbery of a pregnant women) this man was no saint. Too bad the idiot cop was too prideful to take his knee off his neck then Floyd would be in jail (again) and the cop wouldn’t have ruined his life being an idiot.
> 
> Minneapolis is a crime infested city that looks like Gotham from Batman now. I actually visited that city many times growing up and it’s shame that now when you call the police unless it’s rape or murder they don’t show up...that’s how much crime there is and that crime is being committed PREDOMINANTLY by minorities. I visited the city sometime before Floyd’s death and couldn’t believe how crime infested it had become from the mid to late 90’s. So cops are going out on calls answering violent crimes day in and day out. Not an easy job dealing with all day.
> 
> Also it is interesting that throughout history many races have been subjugated to racial predjuices in America and the world, yet almost all other races have overcome this except some in the African American community in America, who continue to blame their past for their current life issues. Italians, Japanese, Chinese, Muslims, etc all have faced racial injustice in the US yet it’s only some bad apples in the AA community that refuses to move on from the past.
> 
> I mean look at the Jewish population, they were slaves to multiple civilizations dating back to Ancient Egypt. They were kicked off land they had lived on alongside Arabs. And than a man named Hitler (maybe you heard of him) killed millions of them and locked the rest up. Last I checked they are thriving members of society and don’t lead crime statistics in US.
> 
> Furthermore, statistics don’t lie. If you look at this so called “white cop on black crime” it is a mirage. Cops brutality on white races and minorities is virtually the same. It’s just the media covers the death of blacks much more than the death of whites at the hands of cops. And in almost all cases, the suspect has been resisting arrest or fleeing from police. Also most AA are killed by AA not by cops or whites.
> 
> While I agree the justice system is not as favorable to minorities (specifically minorities who happen to be criminals versus whites who happen to be criminals), this whole issue as well as criminals who try to pose themselves as angels to get sympathy is what’s wrong with American society today.
> 
> Also saying America today and this point in time is “naturally racist” when America is mostly made up of....multiple races...is ignorant. Last I checked most people are immigrating to the US from around the world not to Africa, not to the Middle East, not to China. So clearly all these races wouldn’t be running head first to a “naturally racist” country.



My friend, TheImmortal,

I have enormous respect for your knowledge, and in particular, how much you contribute to this forum and bring knowledge in your area of expertise.

Since leaving Iran, I have spent about equal time here in US as well as in UK, They are both a society based on master-slave society, that is, they genuinely believe that they are superior than others. Now, UK for better part of 500 years was indeed the most racist nation but now they are not as they have come to realize that they need Pakistanis and Indian and others in UK for their economy and society to function.

The US that was the black sheep out of Europe called itself the melting pot, when it was nothing but a wild wild west of crimes and killings and claim jumpers.

The fact is, when either is in a strong military position, and they both try at any expense, especially to others, to get to that point and when there, they serve their true nature which is EXTREME RACISM,

In all the years I have been in and out of US and traveling here often, minimum at least a few times a year, I have NEVER went for long before I see some kind of severe racism towards someone, be it Porto Recons, be it Middle Easterners, be it Mexicans, etc. 

Racism is in their culture, and yet there are some that resist it, from Sean Penn to Chris Hedges. 

I can give you literally 1,000 examples of undeniable racism, from lack of legal and criminal protection for Native Indian women, to shooting black people in the back, etc. etc.

George Floyd case, if isolated, I would agree with what you are saying. But it is not, and very much so, it is actually systematic. Eric Garner was quite a few years before GF. And I was so saddened by the fact that colleagues at work thought it was funny that they man giving out cigarettes because his son got a scholarship was shocked to death, he has also said, "I cant breath",

If you get a chance watch Chris Hedges on YouTube and he talks about black kids in jail. 

When you live and work with Americans, it is very obvious, but from far away, it seems as if they are no different than Iranians, who are also somewhat racists, and the same with Chinese and Russians and Dutch. But living and working with all of them, i would say, Americans and Britain that use to be, are couple of pegs way above in the mindset of racism that the rest of us. We are all racists to a certain degree. But Americans really steal the biscuit. 

I very much enjoy reading your posts. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433346067165290507


The only way that something like this should be even remotely considered as acceptable,would be if it was in the form of technology transfers and production licences for LOCAL manufacturers to produce these products,NO imports.
With the rial the way it is,its a lot cheaper to produce them in iran than it is to import them,this is basically just the korean version of the indian mellon scam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> Then South Korea will sell technology to Turkey and the Turkish trolls will say how they built a missile “all by themselves”.....just like how the Turkish tank isn’t a rip off of the SK Tank.


The great irony was that ultimately the south koreans ended up having to use the same renk transmission,their own indigenously designed one not being considered up to the task unfortunately,for their tanks,that the germans wouldnt supply to the turks,so the turks were still left with a tank but with no transmission.
Its also the reason why the pakistanis never got their turkish attack helos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> First of all George Floyd had MULTIPLE illegal drugs in his system at the time of his arrest Crime #1,


and? thats not a crime. u know how Americans have drugs in their systems? lets stick to the law and lets not be overly emotional..where's your empathy?



> he was acting disorderly in public crime #2,


so that warrants him dying at the hand of a cop? where is your logic man? name 1 other white person whose died from a "disorderly conduct" charge or accusation from Police in the US? you said everyone gets treated the same right? well give me some names. can you give me 5 names of white people who died unfairly in hands of white people? We just got a new name yesterday - Elijac Mc something...DA didnt charge the cops etc...yup.."good ol 'Merica"
We stil have:
Trayvon
Sandra Bland (stopped and assaulted by cops on the road and jaileD FOR NO REAL REASON)
George Floyd
Tamir Rice
Elijah McXXX
etc
etc



> and he resisted arrest which got him on the ground in the first place crime #3.


AND THAT STILL WARRANTS HIM DYING AT HE HANDS OF A COP? ARE YOU A RACIST? u have no empathy for Black people huh?



> Add this to his past of multiple violent crimes (including armed robbery of a pregnant women) this man was no saint.


those have nothing to do with that incident he was involved in. Police cant just treat you anyhow legally because of your criminal history.



> Too bad the idiot cop was too prideful to take his knee off his neck then Floyd would be in jail (again) and the cop wouldn’t have ruined his life being an idiot.


@ George being in jail again- SO WHAAT??? 1 in 3 Americans knows someone directly whose been in jail b4- Shit, America is the Mecca of jailing people, so once again, tahts not new. if ur trying to show empathy and actually be fair, then come out and say it, this sounds like a "i'm sorry you feel hurt " apology. 


> Minneapolis is a crime infested city that looks like Gotham from Batman now.


Irrelevant to the George Floyd situation. I have to say, when it comes to criminal justice and society, you are obviously lacking ALOT OF LOGIC.



> I actually visited that city many times growing up and it’s shame that now when you call the police unless it’s rape or murder they don’t show up...that’s how much crime there is and that crime is being committed PREDOMINANTLY by minorities.


Ok, that wont distract from the fact taht AMerica IS a racist country and has historical baggage to clear up..but thne again, i dont expect a "I'm a Persian" superiority complex having type of person to have empathy for the VAST CRIMES AMerica has committed- all over the place..no reparations, no change in behavior, but jokes on u, Americans also hate your people, and you are part of them, you can ignore all you want, facts are facts, most of you people run to Canada because of level of hate in US, thats reasonable, but the constant in all this is the hardened heart of the typical white American.





> Furthermore, statistics don’t lie. If you look at this so called “white cop on black crime” it is a mirage. Cops brutality on white races and minorities is virtually the same.


Its only the same to racists. are you racist? or you just cant understand nuance and bias??? why has this same America killed MILLIONS OF Muslim civilians since 9/11? cuz America is a killer violent nation - it does it EVERYWHERE< so just cuz u have money, YOU WILL NEVER BE seen and accepted as a WHITE AMERICAN, MR.PERSIAN.


> It’s just the media covers the death of blacks much more than the death of whites at the hands of cops. And in almost all cases, the suspect has been resisting arrest or fleeing from police. Also most AA are killed by AA not by cops or whites.


more rubbish.


> While I agree the justice system is not as favorable to minorities (specifically minorities who happen to be criminals versus whites who happen to be criminals), this whole issue as well as criminals who try to pose themselves as angels to get sympathy is what’s wrong with American society today.


whatever


> Also saying America today and this point in time is “naturally racist” when America is mostly made up of....multiple races...is ignorant. Last I checked most people are immigrating to the US from around the world not to Africa, not to the Middle East, not to China. So clearly all these races wouldn’t be running head first to a “naturally racist” country.


having multiple races doesnt auto qualify America as non-racist-- US is surely a racist-by-design neo-feudal SLAVE system. why are there no other diverse countries that have as much killing as the US does??? in EU, there is also diversity, but we dont hear of as much violence from there, period, so you cant deny AMerica's unique hate and damage in the world, the rest of the world, EXCEPT YOU is waking up to it already. why u think US's reputation globally is so damaged today? US is obsessive compulsive in disagreeing with different people and outlooks.

THis is my final comment - you are obviously no match for me when it comes to social justice and societal equity,cuz you have : 1 ) talked a lot of lies and rubbish for someone as educated as yourself and 2) you just dont understand the nuances and putting the pieces together of a complex society like the US.

If you keep having these convos with me i will finish your arguments of. Please stick to technical topics .cheers.


EvilWesteners said:


> My friend, TheImmortal,
> 
> I have enormous respect for your knowledge, and in particular, how much you contribute to this forum and bring knowledge in your area of expertise.
> 
> Since leaving Iran, I have spent about equal time here in US as well as in UK, They are both a society based on master-slave society, that is, they genuinely believe that they are superior than others. Now, UK for better part of 500 years was indeed the most racist nation but now they are not as they have come to realize that they need Pakistanis and Indian and others in UK for their economy and society to function.
> 
> The US that was the black sheep out of Europe called itself the melting pot, when it was nothing but a wild wild west of crimes and killings and claim jumpers.
> 
> The fact is, when either is in a strong military position, and they both try at any expense, especially to others, to get to that point and when there, they serve their true nature which is EXTREME RACISM,
> 
> In all the years I have been in and out of US and traveling here often, minimum at least a few times a year, I have NEVER went for long before I see some kind of severe racism towards someone, be it Porto Recons, be it Middle Easterners, be it Mexicans, etc.
> 
> Racism is in their culture, and yet there are some that resist it, from Sean Penn to Chris Hedges.
> 
> I can give you literally 1,000 examples of undeniable racism, from lack of legal and criminal protection for Native Indian women, to shooting black people in the back, etc. etc.
> 
> George Floyd case, if isolated, I would agree with what you are saying. But it is not, and very much so, it is actually systematic. Eric Garner was quite a few years before GF. And I was so saddened by the fact that colleagues at work thought it was funny that they man giving out cigarettes because his son got a scholarship was shocked to death, he has also said, "I cant breath",
> 
> If you get a chance watch Chris Hedges on YouTube and he talks about black kids in jail.
> 
> When you live and work with Americans, it is very obvious, but from far away, it seems as if they are no different than Iranians, who are also somewhat racists, and the same with Chinese and Russians and Dutch. But living and working with all of them, i would say, Americans and Britain that use to be, are couple of pegs way above in the mindset of racism that the rest of us. We are all racists to a certain degree. But Americans really steal the biscuit.
> 
> I very much enjoy reading your posts. Thank you.


i 100% agree with you, and thank you for speaking the harsh truth. TO be frank, I dont think this man can actually understand some of these subtle social dynamics and phenomenon. Same reason why white people always get paid high and minorities get paid less. There is no stat to confirm women get paid less solely for their gender, but there is ample evidence out there that confirms minorities get paid less than white people, mainly due to their race. let him GFOH!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> First of all George Floyd had MULTIPLE illegal drugs in his system at the time of his arrest Crime #1, he was acting disorderly in public crime #2, and he resisted arrest which got him on the ground in the first place crime #3.
> 
> Add this to his past of multiple violent crimes (including armed robbery of a pregnant women) this man was no saint.



None of this justifies the behaviour of the policeman who murdered him though.



> Too bad the idiot cop was too prideful to take his knee off his neck then Floyd would be in jail (again) and the cop wouldn’t have ruined his life being an idiot.



Well, no just prideful but a murderer too. Like too many US policemen.



> Also it is interesting that throughout history many races have been subjugated to racial predjuices in America and the world, yet almost all other races have overcome this except some in the African American community in America, who continue to blame their past for their current life issues. Italians, Japanese, Chinese, Muslims, etc all have faced racial injustice in the US yet it’s only some bad apples in the AA community that refuses to move on from the past.



No minority in America faced actual slavery but black people.



> I mean look at the Jewish population, they were slaves to multiple civilizations dating back to Ancient Egypt. They were kicked off land they had lived on alongside Arabs. And than a man named Hitler (maybe you heard of him) killed millions of them and locked the rest up. Last I checked they are thriving members of society and don’t lead crime statistics in US.



Jews were never subjected to this sort of treatment in the US. Also they have some unique social-cultural characteristics that set them apart. Thriving members of society perhaps, but some of their elites (namely the zionist and deviationist messianist lot) are also prominently involved in uprooting US (and other) society(ies).



> Furthermore, statistics don’t lie. If you look at this so called “white cop on black crime” it is a mirage. Cops brutality on white races and minorities is virtually the same. It’s just the media covers the death of blacks much more than the death of whites at the hands of cops. And in almost all cases, the suspect has been resisting arrest or fleeing from police.





> Also most AA are killed by AA not by cops or whites.



This is a consequence of hundreds of years of slavery and deliberate ghettoization of that community by the US regime.



> Also saying America today and this point in time is “naturally racist” when America is mostly made up of....multiple races...is ignorant..



There's still an unavowed hierarchical treatment of people depending on their racial origins in America.

But what's even worse, is the nature of the US regime: it is masonic at the core of its philosophical foundations. The correspondence between member of the Confederate supreme court Albert Pike (a high grade freemason) and Giuseppe Mazzini outlines what this means - and it's not too commendable (involving luciferianism etc). Those few minority members who are admitted into the circle of US elites are as corrupt as the rest.



> Last I checked most people are immigrating to the US from around the world not to Africa, not to the Middle East, not to China. So clearly all these races wouldn’t be running head first to a “naturally racist” country.



This is due to the power of the hollywoodian US propaganda machine. People will actually be running head first into their own demise if manipulated in an adequate enough manner. Syrians incited by zionist-controlled media to rise up and take arms against their government are an example. So are the Libyans who were brainwashed into preparing the grounds for the destabilization of their homeland at the hands of NATO. Same goes for oppositionist Iranians who buy into the propaganda fed to them by Iran's existential enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Neutrino provides the highest quality articles and assessments of hasteyi in Iran, at this point.

Best Ladar analysis in Farsi:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433664015360794624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> and? thats not a crime. u know how Americans have drugs in their systems? lets stick to the law and lets not be overly emotional..where's your empathy?



that’s not a crime? What a joke “let’s stick to the law” yes the law says you cannot drive under the influence of illegal drugs like heroin and weed let alone use them and be disorderly in public. Using illegal drugs...is illegal. He was committing a DWI at the time of his arrest as well. So if he would have hit and killed someone he would be in jail for life.

No point in discussing this with you when you keep treating the man as angel.

When you don’t follow the directions of police officers you risk your life. I have been arrested in the US before and in Iran.

In US I was treated with respect as a brown person, in Iran I was stopped at gunpoint by multiple basij militiamen because I inadvertently ran a soft checkpoint when they told me to pullover. If I didnt listen there was a decent chance something bad could happen in either case.

And just in last 2 weeks you have had footage from Iran’s notorious Evin prison released that show police brutality in Iranian prison system. So let’s not act like this is a US problem. It’s a worldwide problem.

So either way follow the law and listen to the officers and don’t resist arrest and you will be fine.

it’s statistics if there is 500,000 arrests a year in USA (hypothetically) assume that 1% of arrest something goes wrong then that’s 5,000 deaths a year where someone dies getting arrested. And If minorities commit most of the violent crimes then thats thousands of minority deaths that happen per year....now you can say that racism is the cause but it’s statistics.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> And just in last 2 weeks you have had footage from Iran’s notorious Evin prison released that show police brutality in Iranian prison system. So let’s not act like this is a US problem. It’s a worldwide problem.
> 
> So either way follow the law and listen to the officers and don’t resist arrest and you will be fine.



The footage from Evin (most of it doesn't show police brutality anyway) is honestly a joke compared to police violence in the US. Also, in Iran there's no comparable example of someone getting killed slowly for resisting arrest like George Floyd was.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

SalarHaqq said:


> The footage from Evin (most of it doesn't show police brutality anyway) is honestly a joke compared to police violence in the US. Also, in Iran there's no comparable example of someone getting killed slowly for resisting arrest like George Floyd was.


you know, in the US, wealth, intelligence and access have given many minorities,especially Asians, this false perception that white AMericans accept them as equals, and the COVID issue REMINDED THEM painfully that that was a lie. When you find a minority who says the following:
George floyd was a criminal
BLM are rioters (90% of BLM protest were peaceful btw)
US is the greatest county on earth
AMerica has so many minorities, it couldnt be racist.
CHicago
Detroit

you have to understand that their understanding is either limited or/and warped. sometimes it takes them experiencing 1 bad episode fo rthem to come out of their fantasy. My younger bro had an experience years ago to, incollege- he charmed this white girl at a Starbucks, they went back to his place, had sex. do you know this stupid white girl went and told the police my brother basically raped her??? this sht happens to many many minority men, and after that the police started harrassing my brother HARD, posting up 24/7 outside his apt. issue was that girl had a bf already ,so she had buyers remorse for her bad act. cuz he had cheated. only thing that saved my bro was that they were both sober. IF HE HAD DRANK???? OR "confessed"? omg, he'd prolly be locked up right now. this immortal dude has low-medium level of social IQ. yup, i've said it. if u hate that, then u hate the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> CHicago
> detroit











Chicago: 75% of Murdered Are Black, 71% of Murderers Are Black


The numbers are horrifying




www.intellectualtakeout.org





Both of your examples thousands of blacks are dieing...at the hands of other blacks

Black on black crime is a HUGE systemic issue, but the BLM doesn’t want to address why blacks are killing each other at alarming clip. They don’t want to admit that their is high incidence of crime among their race compared to any other race (Hispanics, Asians, etc) I guess racism by “the man” drove them to kill their fellow brothers? /s

And again this is the 2nd time I have caught you lecturing me (not debating me, but lecturing me) about my own society where you are an outsider. The 1st time you sat and lectured me about Iran.....when I’m born there and Iranian. Now you are lecturing about US society when I live here and been in contact with law enforcement on occasions as a minority.

It’s pretty frustrating this behavior I am seeing from you where you accuse others of “elitist” behavior and then preach your words/viewpoint as gospel. It’s an open discussion, I am merely telling you what I am seeing here on the ground while you tell me what you think from wherever you are (Africa? Europe? I don’t remember where quite honestly).

I have already agreed with some of your points of a semi flawed justice system towards criminals who are minorities vs criminals who are whites. But you just want to sit and blame everything on racism and the reason a certain segment in society is being held back....with that type of thinking in 200 years nothing will change for blacks in America because they will still be complaining about slavery from 600 years ago.

As for reparations, with that logic Native Americans should get most of the United States back. Or with that logic Iran should sue England, Russia, and US for stealing resources and causing famines and genocide in Iran from 1900-1950 when more than 15M+ million Iranians died from famines and plundering of resources from “allied” invasions of Iran under various pretexts. Let’s not even get into the Iran-Iraq war.

My point: Life isn’t fair many countries have done awful things to their own citizens or neighbors. Either you keep complaining about the past (I’m talking about slavery here not police brutality) or you move on and try to better yourself and your people. Right now many in the AA community are thriving and doing just that while others want to sit and blame their entire problems on systemic racism and slavery.

Anyway enough of this thread has been derailed talking about a topic we don’t see eye to eye on. So I won’t address it any further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zathura

I found these videos to be interesting. Didn't know where else to post them so I put them here. 

What are your thoughts? What is Iran doing in this area if anything?


----------



## sha ah

By now over 10% of Iran's population are fully vaccinated with 25% having received 1 dose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434078037251923968

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Last week the Houthis struck a pro-Hadi base, Al Anad base, in Lahj governate in southern Yemen, killing 40. This base is very close to a vital highway intersection which leads to Aden. The Houthis have been making various gains recently in the south.









Yemen: Dead and wounded in a Houthi attack on Al-Anad base in Lahj governorate Al Anad - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemen: Dead and wounded in a Houthi attack on Al-Anad base in Lahj governorate. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com













Yemeni military officials: The death toll from the Al-Anad base attack has risen to 40 Anad, Lahij Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemeni military officials: The death toll from the Al-Anad base attack has risen to 40. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





The Houthis also launched drones and ballistic missiles at Abha International Airport. The Saudis claimed several interceptions. However one drone seems to have made it through, hitting its target, wounding 8 according to Saudi sources. This was 4 days ago.









Drone attack on southern Saudi airport wounds eight: Saudi-led coalition Abha, Aseer Province - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Drone attack on southern Saudi airport wounds eight: Saudi-led coalition. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Draco.IMF

Officially the Iranian tanker has entered the Mediterranean sea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

What can you say when every single western journal is saying KSA intercepted the missiles and this is the picture that came out from local people.

So this is an interception!!!

Free Media
Unbiased journalism
Self humiliation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434231609784373248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434228210858921987
And this Israeli joker, Aleph, is an OSINT:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434254627873165314
Anyway…

whatever happened was with Erdogan permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> What can you say when every single western journal is saying KSA intercepted the missiles and this is the picture that came out from local people.
> 
> So this is an interception!!!
> 
> Free Media
> Unbiased journalism
> Self humiliation
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434231609784373248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434228210858921987
> And this Israeli joker, Aleph, is an OSINT:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434254627873165314
> Anyway…
> 
> whatever happened was with Erdogan permission.



The issue with Qiam missile (Houthis not Iranian Qiam) is that in order to reach Aramco it has had the warhead reduced by 50%.

Thus warhead impact is relatively light

This is circulating as possible impact location (more info needed)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434266077643644933


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> The issue with Qiam missile (Houthis not Iranian Qiam) is that in order to reach Aramco it has had the warhead reduced by 50%.
> 
> Thus warhead impact is relatively light
> 
> This is circulating as possible impact location (more info needed)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434266077643644933



He makes sense. One might be intercepted and there are warhead impact and booster impact and debris impact as well. Also we could have had booster versus warhead interception. That narrative I buy.

Again interception rate seems lower than the inflated 95% which was once mentioned by you and also Mohsen Reyhani.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> He makes sense. One might be intercepted and there are warhead impact and booster impact and debris impact as well. Also we could have had booster versus warhead interception. That narrative I buy.
> 
> Again interception rate seems lower than the inflated 95% which was once mentioned by you and also Mohsen Reyhani.



95% is dating back to P-Gulf War 1 mostly against SCUDs that don’t separate warhead from body which allows for very high interception rate. But Houthi’s have fired since Jan 2019 let’s say 100 BMs into Saudi Territory (not sure the exact amount).

If 10-15 have connected inside a ADS actual kill zone sphere that is still a very good interception rate. Anything above 50% is acceptable, 75% is great, 90% or more superb when it comes to ABM interception. Cruise missiles is different since BM is terminal at Mach 4-12 (depending on the missile) and the other is 300-500mph. Much more energy penalty in interceptor going after CM to make errors than in BM interceptor.

Again a similar ballistic attack took place in March 2020 and the missile evaded interception (against 2 PAC-3s I believe) and hit an open field small crater Due to warhead being less than 200kg (maybe as low as 100kg).

Iranian missiles used in Al-Assad base that impacted open terrain (runway) had moderate craters and they were carrying 750kg by comparison and using more higher chemical composition explosive for their warheads.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> 95% is dating back to P-Gulf War 1 mostly against SCUDs that don’t separate warhead from body which allows for very high interception rate. But Houthi’s have fired since Jan 2019 let’s say 100 BMs into Saudi Territory (not sure the exact amount).
> 
> If 10-15 have connected inside a ADS actual kill zone sphere that is still a very good interception rate. Anything above 50% is acceptable, 75% is great, 90% or more superb when it comes to ABM interception. Cruise missiles is different since BM is terminal at Mach 4-12 (depending on the missile) and the other is 300-500mph. Much more energy penalty in interceptor going after CM to make errors than in BM interceptor.
> 
> Again a similar ballistic attack took place in March 2020 and the missile evaded interception (against 2 PAC-3s I believe) and hit an open field small crater Due to warhead being less than 200kg (maybe as low as 100kg).
> 
> Iranian missiles used in Al-Assad base that impacted open terrain (runway) had moderate craters and they were carrying 750kg by comparison and using more higher chemical composition explosive for their warheads.



I can't speak with certainty but from a OSINT report I saw quite a while back, the majority of BM's used against SA, were targeted towards Khamis Mushait on the border with Yemen which would indicate the missiles used would be in the Fateh-110 class, (300km) range and less (150km)(Badr 1-P). Obviously this makes sense considering the less material and financial cost of making these compared to a larger and heavier missile.

PAC-2/3's deployed in the area appear to be performing well against these class of missiles <300km, which may even be considered tactical battlefield artillery rockets because of the short range instead of ballistic missiles. This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone considering the slower speeds, no separable RV and very low volume of fire. As one can imagine firing 2 Fateh-110 class missiles in an area with a couple battalions of PAC-2/3's won't do much good.

But when moving onto Qiam-like class missiles (Burkhan-1, Improved Burkhan-2H), it appears they are struggling to intercept these and their are many videos online that show several interceptors need to be fired to intercept one RV, and that is of no guarantee either.

With this in mind, Fateh-313 and Zulfiqar missiles would fare much better and anything beyond that would be even more difficult to handle like the mass produced Qiam. Suffice to say, I am doubtful on the success of this anti-BM system because of it's difficulty in handling anything superior to a Fateh-110. Still, it has protected them well otherwise they'd have been in big trouble in their airbases in Khumis Mushait.

This whole separable re-entry vehicle design is really the main causing major issues for all systems for reasons we all know of already.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> I have already agreed with some of your points of a semi flawed justice system towards criminals who are minorities vs criminals who are whites. But you just want to sit and blame everything on racism and the reason a certain segment in society is being held back....with that type of thinking in 200 years nothing will change for blacks in America because they will still be complaining about slavery from 600 years ago.





> My point: Life isn’t fair many countries have done awful things to their own citizens or neighbors. Either you keep complaining about the past (I’m talking about slavery here not police brutality) or you move on and try to better yourself and your people. Right now many in the AA community are thriving and doing just that while others want to sit and blame their entire problems on systemic racism and slavery.



Interestingly though, Jews who were cited before as an example of successful integration in the US have much of their zionist-oriented elites (I'm not talking about Jews in general) rely heavily on the politcal instrumentalization of historic persecutions (particularly of WW2) as a lever of power. In fact, this victimization strategy constitutes one of the major pillars underpinning the power and influence wielded by zionist and/or messianist Jewish elites. It not only serves to legitimize the zionist occupation regime in Palestine and its policies, but also to shield from criticism Jewish zionists in positions of power elsewhere. In the west, evocation of these elites or of misdeeds they might have committed will often be unjustly classified as "antisemitism", followed by social exclusion if not legal prosecution. Likewise, ordinary Jewish people are held hostage by these strategies and tend to be forced into this exceptional kind of relationship with nations they live amongst.

When it comes to the contemporary ramifications of the slavery Africans were subjected to, there are two dimensions to it. On the one hand yes, no black person in the US should dwell on this episode as a justification for reducing efforts to improve their social and economic positions. On the other hand though, the precondition for looking beyond crimes and injustice of the past is a reciprocal readiness for a reset of ties. And here, continued discrimination against (certain) minorities - not just when it comes to legal and criminal affairs but also on the job market etc, is a problem in the US. Furthermore, class inequalities are self-reproducing phenomena whose vicious circle is complicated to break.



> As for reparations, with that logic Native Americans should get most of the United States back. Or with that logic Iran should sue England, Russia, and US for stealing resources and causing famines and genocide in Iran from 1900-1950 when more than 15M+ million Iranians died from famines and plundering of resources from “allied” invasions of Iran under various pretexts. Let’s not even get into the Iran-Iraq war.



They definitely should. Iran generously forewent reparations for the 1980 Iraqi aggression and subsequent 8 years of war because of its great leniency, and also as a harbinger of a new era of friendly bilateral ties on equal footing. Which is perfectly in order.

However the same cannot be said of Iran's relations with the UK. Not only is 10 million people or half of Iran's population exterminated with no subsequent apology nor reparation hardly a side affair but moreover, the fact that many Iranians are not even properly informed about the event and therefore more susceptible to getting fooled by propaganda which the same British regime is spreading today for hostile purposes, calls for more action by Iranian authorities. Including further insistence on the genocide in school curriculae, the building of memorial sites, monuments and museums, raising the issue at the diplomatic level, a greater number of dedicated films and other cultural productions, increased public discussion etc.

I also believe Native Americans should get most of America back. Sounds improbable? So did, most of the time, the notion that zionists would settle in Palestine.

Which brings me to the next point: it seems to me that any general objection to reparations ought to be directed first and foremost to the prime contemporary beneficiary of these ie the zionist regime. The regime in Tel Aviv and other zionist institutions continue to receive reparations in various forms some 75 years after WW2, despite the fact that the successor state(s) of perpetrating regimes have done their mea culpa already and have not conducted abuses against Jewish communities since 1945. Compare this to how the WW1 genocide of Iranians has been handled by the UK and how London is still plotting to harm the safety of the Iranian people.


----------



## sha ah

Getting mixed messages out of Panjshir. Taliban are claiming to have captured several areas but are not providing definitive evidence. Panjshir resistance forces are claiming that they blew up the narrow entrance into the valley after the Taliban entered, trapping them inside. Some are claiming that the Taliban were ambushed with mines, ieds and coordinated attacks. Some sources, are claiming that 500+ Taliban have been killed and scores captured. Meanwhile some Taliban sources are claiming to have captured most of the region as well as a large quantity of equipment. Again nothing definitive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434204427758366721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434478452799909888
Panjshir fighters questioning and slapping Taliban fighter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434430299534872576
Taliban sources meanwhile are claiming to have captured most of the Panjshir valley


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434432623254794242
Taliban claiming to have captured large quantities of equipment but this was geolocated right outside Panjshir


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434231828316098564
Two days ago Taliban claimed that a region deeper inside the valley was "on the verge of collapse" Now however they released this picture which was geo-located further outwards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434402129649672195


----------



## sha ah

Panjshir claims to have cleansed the southern valley of Taliban forces


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434408200498028546
Two days ago there were rumors circulating around Kabul that Panjshir had fallen. Taliban fighters began shooting into the air eradically. Some reports claimed that over a dozen people were killed because of the random shooting. Now Taliban are enforcing a complete ban on aerial firing in Kabul.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434413073775792131


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434474057794310145
Balloon warhead! is significantly more advanced now.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I can't speak with certainty but from a OSINT report I saw quite a while back, the majority of BM's used against SA, were targeted towards Khamis Mushait on the border with Yemen which would indicate the missiles used would be in the Fateh-110 class, (300km) range and less (150km)(Badr 1-P). Obviously this makes sense considering the less material and financial cost of making these compared to a larger and heavier missile.
> 
> PAC-2/3's deployed in the area appear to be performing well against these class of missiles <300km, which may even be considered tactical battlefield artillery rockets because of the short range instead of ballistic missiles. This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone considering the slower speeds, no separable RV and very low volume of fire. As one can imagine firing 2 Fateh-110 class missiles in an area with a couple battalions of PAC-2/3's won't do much good.
> 
> But when moving onto Qiam-like class missiles (Burkhan-1, Improved Burkhan-2H), it appears they are struggling to intercept these and their are many videos online that show several interceptors need to be fired to intercept one RV, and that is of no guarantee either.
> 
> With this in mind, Fateh-313 and Zulfiqar missiles would fare much better and anything beyond that would be even more difficult to handle like the mass produced Qiam. Suffice to say, I am doubtful on the success of this anti-BM system because of it's difficulty in handling anything superior to a Fateh-110. Still, it has protected them well otherwise they'd have been in big trouble in their airbases in Khumis Mushait.
> 
> This whole separable re-entry vehicle design is really the main causing major issues for all systems for reasons we all know of already.



Do not confuse multiple interceptors being launched with inaccuracy. Many AD systems fire 2 interceptors (Russian systems are well known for this) to increase probability of kill.

I would also suggest you familiarize yourself with the differences between PAC vs THAAD.

If I may oversimplify successful ABM interception comes down to two things:

1) timely detection and projected trajectory

2) interceptor statistics (Gs pulled, energy expendable, max ceiling)

After that it becomes a statistical game where interceptor attempts to intercept and warhead attempts to evade and it becomes who has more energy to expend in the end.

For example, PAC-3 interceptor cannot intercept Solemani Missile due to avoidance maneuvers and high terminal velocity, hence its left to THAAD. Nothing magical here or inferior about PAC-3, it was built to intercept a specific envelope of missiles. THAAD was built for higher altitude interception and greater G’s pulled to catch up to an evading missile. Though at higher altitudes most missiles don’t begin evasive maneuvering thus its a higher Kill probability. 

But again nothing is certain in the battle of THAAD vs Solemani Missile. THAAD can theoretically intercept and Solemani can theoretically evade, in statistics it comes down to enough trials done to reach a confidence interval of >95% which might mean THAAD can intercept Solemani at 60% probability (for example just making up numbers).

Right now in case of Yemen BMs vs PAC-3 the nod goes to PAC-3 given it intercepts missiles at a statistical significance level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Interestingly though, Jews who were cited before as an example of successful integration in the US have much of their zionist-oriented elites (I'm not talking about Jews in general) rely heavily on the politcal instrumentalization of historic persecutions (particularly of WW2) as a lever of power. In fact, this victimization strategy constitutes one of the major pillars underpinning the power and influence wielded by zionist and/or messianist Jewish elites. It not only serves to legitimize the zionist occupation regime in Palestine and its policies, but also to shield from criticism Jewish zionists in positions of power elsewhere. In the west, evocation of these elites or of misdeeds they might have committed will often be unjustly classified as "antisemitism", followed by social exclusion if not legal prosecution. Likewise, ordinary Jewish people are held hostage by these strategies and tend to be forced into this exceptional kind of relationship with nations they live amongst.
> 
> Which brings me to the next point: it seems to me that any general objection to reparations ought to be directed first and foremost to the prime contemporary beneficiary of these ie the zionist regime. The regime in Tel Aviv and other zionist institutions continue to receive reparations in various forms some 75 years after WW2, despite the fact that the successor state(s) of perpetrating regimes have done their mea culpa already and have not conducted abuses against Jewish communities since 1945. Compare this to how the WW1 genocide of Iranians has been handled by the UK and how London is still plotting to harm the safety of the Iranian people.



While we can debate the validity of final solution by Nazi Regime. It was clear that upper Nazi brass (and not just schizophrenic Jewish heritage Hitler) believed that if they won WWII they would lead the new world order (instead of Uncle Sam and dollar/Gold). However, to truly lead they could not have Zionist elements in upper structures of western Society. They foresaw the dangers of a Zionist lead world order. Unfortunately they focused too much on just Jews in general which was in humane and Iran had to step in and get Nuremberg laws modified to exempt Iranian Jews from being massacred.

In regards to your last point Reparations is a joke and firmly against it on every level especially towards AA community. Societies since the dawn of man have been massacred and pillaged by the victor.Reparations are slippery slope towards an apologist defeatist nation. Furthermore, in case of Iran today if it’s people were to receive reparations who today has connections to those massacred over a 100 years ago? You aren’t fixing a wrong you are just throwing money ambiguously and hoping it makes the problem go away.

The reason blacks are having trouble receiving reparations today is because no African nation on the planet is powerful enough to impact the white led Zionist order. It would be a whole different story if the superpower in today’s society was Kenya or Sudan. Rules would be a lot different.

Even China who has immense power on global stage hasn’t collected their dues from Colonialism and Japanese invasions. Tho one could argue serving as the West’s economic production factory is a gift beyond anything reparations could have done for China.

Lastly, the world is dominated by the White man and colonial powers led by Zionist deep states. Thus the court of law where right and wrong are decided in their favor. Iran dominated the world for 2000+ years and had this power, various countries at various times held this power (judge, jury, executioner status).

While today countries have to be more PR image friendly and observe political “norms” that they say should be followed and respected....underneath that fake skin is still the same powers that have blood on their hands of millions of “brown” people and “yellow” people. Push comes to shove and they will do it again if it means defending their way of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

> In regards to your last point Reparations is a joke and firmly against it on every level especially towards AA community. Societies since the dawn of man have been massacred and pillaged by the victor.Reparations are slippery slope towards an apologist defeatist nation. Furthermore, in case of Iran today if it’s people were to receive reparations who today has connections to those massacred over a 100 years ago? You aren’t fixing a wrong you are just throwing money ambiguously and hoping it makes the problem go away.



A Muslim should never embrace social darwinism ie the law of the strongest with blanket acceptance. Nor the moral relativism that comes with it. Monotheism and Islam in general, Shia Islam in particular are all about (social) justice. We should never become fatalist towards the regrettable fact that victors have throughout history committed injustice and oppression. Hence this cannot serve as a justification for anyone's policies.

As for reparations, well, they are in fact a common feature of both civil and international law. I'm not convinced that in and by themselves they will demotivate their recipients. Here the example of the zionists is telling once again. There are not many political entities as combative and domineering as them, yet they also top the list of those requesting and obtaining reparations, don't they?

However when I argued that Iran should ask the UK for reparations, I didn't have in mind the financial gain at all but rather the principle itself. I see it more as a political tool than a concrete objective.

A huge crime was perpetrated against the Iranian nation in modern times - I do think contemporary Iranians can realistically and legitimately feel a relatively close connection to the generation of their grand-parents (grand-grand-parents at most). Justice wasn't served and the regime and oligarchy responsible for this crime is still plotting to cause further harm to the Iranian people. And this actually sets Iranians apart from the zionist regime which continues to receive reparations after 75 years despite the fact that Jewish people are no longer threatened by the countries responsible for the persecutions they suffered during WW2.

Therefore, I believe Iran can't afford to ignore the WW1 genocide and act as if nothing happened. Especially because political passivity on this matter is not without effect on the image of the UK in the minds of contemporary Iranians. Considering the power of the enemy's propaganda apparatus, some segments of the Iranian population have been brainwashed to the point of imagining that their existential foes wish them well - and this in turn is dangerous. A proper memorial policy by the Islamic Republic with regards to the WW1 genocide of Iranians at the hands of the British empire will go a long way countering and neutralizing this propaganda. Here I'm not so much concerned about the past per se but about the present and the future.

Iran will be able to stay indifferent towards financial reparations once the UK regime ditches its deep hostility against the Iranian nation. Until then, this should be used as a diplomatic instrument against London. But in line with what I suggested in my previous comment, much more important than requests for reparations are things such as properly informing the Iranian public about what occurred, building memorials, encouraging research and discussions on the matter and so on. This is not centered on reparations at all.



> The reason blacks are having trouble receiving reparations today is because no African nation on the planet is powerful enough to impact the white led Zionist order. It would be a whole different story if the superpower in today’s society was Kenya or Sudan. Rules would be a lot different.



This is true. Power does play a decisive role. But with power should come responsibility and it should never be a final goal onto itself. It should never overshadow moral precepts. If Kenya or Sudan were to be the superpowers of tomorrow, and if they behaved in a similar fashion as current imperial powers, then those at the helm of these states will also have to answer for their actions sooner or later - if not in this world, then in the afterlife.



> Even China who has immense power on global stage hasn’t collected their dues from Colonialism and Japanese invasions. Tho one could argue serving as the West’s economic production factory is a gift beyond anything reparations could have done for China.



Look at political discourse in China: repairing the injustice committed by western imperialists during what is known as the century of humiliation is a constant and recurrent theme impacting the minds and driving the actions of Chinese decision makers, at least to some extent.

Even more than western investments which helped kick start China's economic development, surpassing the US in terms of power will be what will make the west and Japan get their dues in the eyes of the Chinese.



> Lastly, the world is dominated by the White man and colonial powers led by Zionist deep states. Thus the court of law where right and wrong are decided in their favor. Iran dominated the world for 2000+ years and had this power, various countries at various times held this power (judge, jury, executioner status).
> 
> While today countries have to be more PR image friendly and talk in “norms” that should be followed and respected....underneath that fake skin is still the same powers that have blood on their hands of millions of “brown” people and “yellow” people. Push comes to shove and they will do it again if it means defending their way of life.



Yes, however history has not ended. And the first precondition for a change of status quo is realizing how it is not permanent and how it must be challenged for the sake of Haqq, no matter how desperate the odds. I would add that the main issue with this imperial political order is not the racial background of those who control it, but its oppressive and tyrannical nature. We say no to the Ahrimans and Yazids of our time. To this effect, we will fight, fight and never give up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran is currently distributing approx 600,000-850,000 vaccines a day on average and that number is increasing rapidly. 1 month ago that number was at around the 200,000 range. Soon Iran will be up to 1 million doses a day. With large doses being produced domestically and foreign suppliers from various nations, including China, Russia, Germany, finally coming through on their promises simultaneously, supply will not be an issue.

That means that by the of September Iran should be able to distribute 25 million more doses. With 28 million doses already having been given out, that would mean that by the end of September or mid to end of October at the latest, the majority of eligible Iranians should have received at least one dose.

Honestly Iran, a country under the harshest sanctions on earth, has been able to achieve this, largely through the diligent and hard work of dedicated and selfless healthcare professionals. Thank God for them. They truly deserve a round of applause from all Iranians and all humanity since Iranian vaccine will soon be distributed all over the world to people in need.





__





Arrangements Made for Delivery of German-Made BioNTech Vaccine to Iran - Politics news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The foreign ministers of Iran and Germany made arrangements for the shipment of coronavirus vaccines developed by German company BioNTech to Iran.




www.tasnimnews.com













Iran to Get ‘Large’ Volume of Sinopharm Covid Vaccine in Days


Iran will receive a “large volume” of Sinopharm vaccines from China in the coming days and through September, the Iranian Foreign Ministry says in a statement, without specifying the number.




www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Iran, a country under the harshest sanctions on earth, has been able to achieve this, largely through the diligent and hard work of dedicated and selfless healthcare professionals. Thank God for them. They truly deserve a round of applause from all Iranians and all humanity since Iranian vaccine will soon be distributed all over the world to people in need.



Are vaccines produced and distributed by health workers? Or is it rather central state planning and execution by Islamic Republican authorities which made this possible? I certainly do not wish to minimize the great accomplishments and efforts of Iran's health workers, who deserve praise indeed, but when it comes to vaccines production and distribution, they aren't directly involved in this particular endeavour, are they? So credit where due, I'd say.


----------



## sha ah

In Iran, both healthcare workers and government officials handling the pandemic deserve credit for being able to pull this off under so much intense pressure and sanctions. However it's not over yet. The hardest work still lies ahead.

As far as this latest wave is concerned, I believe that Iran has gone through the worst of it, past the peak. Hopefully mass vaccinations on a large scale will put a serious dent in the next wave that is sure to arise because of constantly mutating variants all over the world.

Of course vaccinating the majority with 1 dose is not enough but it will help. By the end of the year the majority of Iranians should be fully vaccinated but I'm not sure if they will reach herd immunity even then.

In the west, as far as US / Canada are concerned, they have not reached herd immunity. Vaccine hesitancy is a serious issue. It's strange because in some countries people protest because of lack of vaccines. In North America and Europe people are protesting because of Covid passports.

As far as Iran is concerned, they cannot even begin to think about implementing any kind of vaccine passport until the end of the year, that is assuming that atleast 80-90% do not voluntarily vaccinate.














SalarHaqq said:


> Are vaccines produced and distributed by health workers? Or is it rather central state planning and execution by Islamic Republican authorities which made this possible? I certainly do not wish to minimize the great accomplishments and efforts of Iran's health workers, who deserve praise indeed, but when it comes to vaccines production and distribution, they aren't directly involved in this particular endeavour, are they? So credit where due, I'd say.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Do not confuse multiple interceptors being launched with inaccuracy. Many AD systems fire 2 interceptors (Russian systems are well known for this) to increase probability of kill.
> 
> I would also suggest you familiarize yourself with the differences between PAC vs THAAD.
> 
> If I may oversimplify successful ABM interception comes down to two things:
> 
> 1) timely detection and projected trajectory
> 
> 2) interceptor statistics (Gs pulled, energy expendable, max ceiling)
> 
> After that it becomes a statistical game where interceptor attempts to intercept and warhead attempts to evade and it becomes who has more energy to expend in the end.
> 
> For example, PAC-3 interceptor cannot intercept Solemani Missile due to avoidance maneuvers and high terminal velocity, hence its left to THAAD. Nothing magical here or inferior about PAC-3, it was built to intercept a specific envelope of missiles. THAAD was built for higher altitude interception and greater G’s pulled to catch up to an evading missile. Though at higher altitudes most missiles don’t begin evasive maneuvering thus its a higher Kill probability.
> 
> But again nothing is certain in the battle of THAAD vs Solemani Missile. THAAD can theoretically intercept and Solemani can theoretically evade, in statistics it comes down to enough trials done to reach a confidence interval of >95% which might mean THAAD can intercept Solemani at 60% probability (for example just making up numbers).
> 
> Right now in case of Yemen BMs vs PAC-3 the nod goes to PAC-3 given it intercepts missiles at a statistical significance level.


I know how these systems and procedures work, I've been on the forum long enough to know that . I know they fire 2:1. If you remember an older video of the PAC missile malfunctioning, their were nearly 5 interceptors used to attack 1 incoming RV. My point of that post is simply the smaller target and terminal speed increase of a separable RV is pumping this ratio of 2:1 much higher for the reasons you stated above. They are performing well against low range/speed missiles, and as you mentioned basic Scud class missiles.

I am not sure on the flight altitude of Soleimani missile (maybe classified), does it fly high enough for the THAAD to be used? I was guessing that Haj Qasem missile was Iran's answer to the PAC-3 and more importantly, Israeli Arrow-3.


sha ah said:


> Iran is currently distributing approx 600,000-850,000 vaccines a day on average and that number is increasing rapidly. 1 month ago that number was at around the 200,000 range. Soon Iran will be up to 1 million doses a day. With large doses being produced domestically and foreign suppliers from various nations, including China, Russia, Germany, finally coming through on their promises simultaneously, supply will not be an issue.
> 
> That means that by the of September Iran should be able to distribute 25 million more doses. With 28 million doses already having been given out, that would mean that by the end of September or mid to end of October at the latest, the majority of eligible Iranians should have received at least one dose.
> 
> Honestly Iran, a country under the harshest sanctions on earth, has been able to achieve this, largely through the diligent and hard work of dedicated and selfless healthcare professionals. Thank God for them. They truly deserve a round of applause from all Iranians and all humanity since Iranian vaccine will soon be distributed all over the world to people in need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrangements Made for Delivery of German-Made BioNTech Vaccine to Iran - Politics news - Tasnim News Agency
> 
> 
> TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The foreign ministers of Iran and Germany made arrangements for the shipment of coronavirus vaccines developed by German company BioNTech to Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran to Get ‘Large’ Volume of Sinopharm Covid Vaccine in Days
> 
> 
> Iran will receive a “large volume” of Sinopharm vaccines from China in the coming days and through September, the Iranian Foreign Ministry says in a statement, without specifying the number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com


Looking at the graphs you posted as of late, the increase of single vaccinated people has been rising sharply. Good sign, and hopefully will reduce the pressure on the hospitals very soon.


----------



## sha ah

The Taliban are claiming that they have entered the capital of Panjshir, Bazarak. Some are claiming that they have already captured the governors HQ. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434580120157704196

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434576672825745412
The NRF (National Resistance Forces) are denying Taliban claims, stating that fighting is not ending anytime soon. Realistically if Panjshir falls it will be a major blow to any hopes of a long term resistance against the Taliban. 

Massoud and Saleh might flee and launch future operations from Tajikistan. Remember there are 5000+ ex Afghan solders who fled into Tajikistan and a large portion of their airforce and pilots also took their helicopters and fighter jets there. Anyways only time will tell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434574210307870720


----------



## sha ah

Several high profile members of the NRF (National Resistance Front) in Panjshir have been killed/martyred in the fighting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434588262878912513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434588073870962698

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434578217206169602


----------



## sha ah

Intense fighting in Daara, southern Syria between pro-Gov forces and previously reconciled rebels who had promised to put down their arms and return to civilian life under a previous agreement a few years back. However recently tensions finally boiled over and rebels initiated a new uprising. They currently control 3 pockets in the area, each one separated and surrounded by Syrian government forces.






During the last week, under fresh talks brokered by Russia, dozens of rebels have re-negotiated and have been taken by bus to Idlib. However there are a few holdout rebel groups who are refusing to get on buses or put down their arms. They are currently surrounded and the government is attempting to storm their positions under the cover of artillery, rockets, missiles and more. The Syrian government forces seem to be focusing on the center pocket first and foremost, in order to further isolate the remaining two pockets.

The following video clip is from 15 hours ago. You can see and hear Syrian pro-gov forces launching rockets onto rebel positions, including the infamous "elephant rockets" at the end.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434363147398287360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434518079858429953

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Intense fighting in Daara, southern Syria between pro-Gov forces and previously reconciled rebels who had promised to put down their arms and return to civilian life under a previous agreement a few years back. However recently tensions finally boiled over and rebels initiated a new uprising. They currently control 3 pockets in the area, each one separated and surrounded by Syrian government forces.
> 
> View attachment 775851
> 
> 
> During the last week, under fresh talks brokered by Russia, dozens of rebels have re-negotiated and have been taken by bus to Idlib. However there are a few holdout rebel groups who are refusing to get on buses or put down their arms. They are currently surrounded and the government is attempting to storm their positions under the cover of artillery, rockets, missiles and more. The Syrian government forces seem to be focusing on the center pocket first and foremost, in order to further isolate the remaining two pockets.
> 
> The following video clip is from 15 hours ago. You can see and hear Syrian pro-gov forces launching rockets onto rebel positions, including the infamous "elephant rockets" at the end.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434363147398287360


Those rocket noises really are something crazy!.

I appreciate these updates by the way. Keep them up, I read them all the time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Several high profile members of the NRF (National Resistance Front) in Panjshir have been killed/martyred in the fighting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434588262878912513
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434588073870962698
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434578217206169602



I do not know Fahim Dashti but he is unique in fighting to death, something that was hugely missing among anti Taliban leaders.


----------



## sha ah

Taliban claims complete control over the Panjshir valley. Fate of Ahmad Massoud and Saleh unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434733813364572160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434738986208088064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434759880179687425

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Whereabouts of Massoud and Saleh still unknown. They are now calling for a national uprising. Too little, too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434723048511389697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434724792029097984
Now I may believe Hamas and HZ have hundreds km of tunnel under Israel.

Dang, that is a slim hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

How did they get themselves into that hole ? LOL It looks like a rabbit hole. Are the Israeli's starving them to death ?




Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434723048511389697
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434724792029097984
> Now I may believe Hamas and HZ have one hundred km of tunnel under Israel.
> 
> Dang, that is a slim hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> How did they get themselves into that hole ? LOL It looks like a rabbit hole. Are the Israeli's starving them to death ?



Haha!!
I guess when you do something a lot you get good at it.

Better than Hollywood prison breaks. It makes a really good movie.

Imagine how easily they can dig up to Dimona and do sabotage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

The El Chapo tunnel was more interesting. This is just sad. A bunch of starved prisoners barely squeezing their emaciated bodies through holes big enough for mice.








Shawnee said:


> Haha!!
> I guess when you do something a lot you get good at it.
> 
> Better than Hollywood prison breaks. It makes a really good movie.
> 
> Imagine how easy they can dig up to Dimona and do sabotage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434723048511389697
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434724792029097984
> Now I may believe Hamas and HZ have one hundred km of tunnel under Israel.
> 
> Dang, that is a slim hole.


I wonder how they where able to hide all the dirt they dug out while they where tunneling?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Just going to say shame on President Raisi, the security council, and Iranian government for standing by watching an ethnic enclave with close ties to Iranian culture fall to wahabbi terrorists. What a joke. Trading one problem (US troops) for another one (Sunni Jihadstan).

Meanwhile Pakistan is supporting backwards cavemen who look like Neanderthals. Then both sides complain about the West and how they exploit the Middle East.

I’m sure a country where people can’t even play music outside is going to be a thriving center of knowledge and technology /s

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I wonder how they where able to hide all the dirt they dug out while they where tunneling?



Looks like some of them were imprisoned for about 20 years since they were almost teenagers!!!!! Woww


Five of the PIJ prisoners who escaped together with Zubeidi include Mahmoud Ardah, 46, who has been in prison since 1996, and his brother Mahmoud Ardah, 39, who has been incarcerated since 2002. The two are from the town of Arrabeh near Jenin, and are serving life sentences for carrying out terrorist attacks.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434781061402202112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434806925976342529
دو توییت متضاد طی دو ساعت
نوکری برای آمریکا و طلبکاری برای ایران

با وجود داشتن چند برابر نیروی جنگی و زرهی بهتر و پول بیشتر و حمایت جهانی و قدرت مدیا نبرد رو در اثر تنبلی و بی انگیزگی و بی خاصیتی باختند

مثل کردها باید حمایت تضمینی امریکا رو تا ابد میداشتند تا بجنگند

اینها کجا حوثی ها کجا​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434977650448211968


----------



## aryobarzan

*Philadelphia city streets..shocking *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434579991853948932

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian economy coming alive again!!


*Iran Records a Trade Surplus of $1.2bn Last Month, China largest client*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
September 6, 2021





> Iran’s customs administration says the country recorded a trade surplus of $1.2bn in the previous Persian calendar month.


Spokesman for the customs administration Rouhollah Latifi said* Iran exported $3.2 billion of non-oil products between July 23 and August 22.* Latifi said this is a 54 percent growth compared to the previous year, but a nine percent fall compared to the previous Persian calendar month.
Latifi further said* China has been the largest client of Iran during the July 23 to August 22 period, importing over $1.5bn worth of products, equal to 45 percent of Iranian exports.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

The USA, the country with the most powerful military and economy in the world spent 20+ years and look how it ended. Iran already had to clean up their mess in Syria and Iraq. What is Iran a garbage man to continually clean up their failed pet projects ?

Iran has national interests like any other nation. The previous, US backed Afghan government, was more opposed to Iranian interests than the Taliban. As long as the Taliban do not persecute minorities, are not hostile towards Iran's borders and are somewhat receptive towards Iran in terms of diplomacy, Iran is not going to do anything.

The Afghan army had an airforce, while the Taliban did not. They had the numbers, better weapons, yet they did not want to fight. You can't buy will power, bravery, honor and so many other things in life. If the Afghan people are truly unhappy with the Taliban, then they will eventually rise up and do something about it.

Intervening in the internal affairs of nations and trying to change their government / culture is the American way. Allowing events to play out and then reaching out to whomever is in power is the China / Russia approach. You tell me which one has worked out better in the last 20 years ?

I heard on a news program that the true cost of the war in Afghanistan after interest and veteran fees is going to be nearly 10 TRILLION dollars. For 10 trillion the US could have had universal healthcare, universal education for years. Not only that but consider the fact that before the US went into Afghanistan, Opium had been banned. Hopefully in the next 20 years the Taliban will put an end to the Opium trade like they did last time. This will greatly benefit Iran. Sometimes patience is the best approach.



TheImmortal said:


> Just going to say shame on President Raisi, the security council, and Iranian government for standing by watching an ethnic enclave with close ties to Iranian culture fall to wahabbi terrorists. What a joke. Trading one problem (US troops) for another one (Sunni Jihadstan).
> 
> Meanwhile Pakistan is supporting backwards cavemen who look like Neanderthals. Then both sides complain about the West and how they exploit the Middle East.
> 
> I’m sure a country where people can’t even play music outside is going to be a thriving center of knowledge and technology /s



Why are you surprised ? It's the same thing in every large city in north America and Europe. They tolerate it in the name of freedom and democracy. They don't care about their own people. They would rather be concerned about about women in Afghanistan. Not the ones that were blown up by drones though, but the other ones, you know...



aryobarzan said:


> *Philadelphia city streets..shocking *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434579991853948932

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

*After Ahmed Masoud called for a general uprising in Afghanistan. A demonstration in Daikundi province, in the center of the country, against the Taliban*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434959945850621953
Protests in Kabul, chanting anti Pakistan slogans


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435137035258449922
What is the point of this now ? Why didn't they fight earlier when they had the airforce ? numbers ? weapons ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435134716273901570
This might turn into a civil war if things escalate. Taliban should simply give people some basic human rights and create an inclusive government to avoid another decade of bloodshed. That is "if" they are capable of such a thing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435139969933262849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435142289618309120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435147980978507776
*Turkish Foreign Minister: We cannot afford another wave of immigration from Afghanistan, and we want Iran to take measures on its part as well

Commander of IRGC Qods Force, Esmail Qaani, attends a closed-door session of Iran's Majlis to discuss recent developments in Afghanistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

A former US army sniper who was trained in Iraq, Afghanistan, kills 4, injures an 11 year old girl in central Florida. He suffers from PTSD and tried to grab a police officers gun in the hospital before being subdued. He was high on methamphetamine before the shooting.









Former US army sniper kills four, including baby, in Florida


The attacker, who served in Afghanistan and Iraq, also wounded an 11-year-old girl with seven gunshots.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

How Iran treats Afghan citizens in this difficult times:


*Afghans to get scholarship and special residency in Iran*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
September 6, 2021





> Iran says it is granting scholarships and special residency to top Afghan students and academics.


According to the office of Iran’s vice president of Science and Technology, so far 200 Afghan citizens have been vetted for this purpose.
A human resources official at the office said qualified candidates will be granted 3-, 5- and 10-year residency. Seyeyd Ali Hosseini added that those holding such a residency will be treated as Iranian citizens and enjoy all rights except the voting right.




Hosseini said Afghans who receive the special residency card will be employed as researchers and entrepreneurs at knowledge-based companies.
He noted that people from other countries like France, Spain, Syria, Lebanon and Iraq have received the special residency and they no longer need to extend their visas. Hosseini said some 100 prospective students who contested the Afghan university entrance exams were also identified and 80 students said they were willing to study in Iran for a Bachelor’s degree.
He said after obtaining a Bachelor’s degree, the students may apply for admission to graduate programs but their success in doing so depends on their performance as undergraduate students. That’s, Hosseini said, also the case with PhD candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

aryobarzan said:


> Iranian economy coming alive again!!
> 
> 
> *Iran Records a Trade Surplus of $1.2bn Last Month, China largest client*
> By
> IFP Editorial Staff
> -
> September 6, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spokesman for the customs administration Rouhollah Latifi said* Iran exported $3.2 billion of non-oil products between July 23 and August 22.* Latifi said this is a 54 percent growth compared to the previous year, but a nine percent fall compared to the previous Persian calendar month.
> Latifi further said* China has been the largest client of Iran during the July 23 to August 22 period, importing over $1.5bn worth of products, equal to 45 percent of Iranian exports.*


 THis is great news, wow, Iran's drive to not be suffocated and reach its potential is almost unrivaled. Buuut..this particular section smells to me like execution of strategic 25 yr deal between China and Iran:



> *China has been the largest client of Iran during the July 23 to August 22 period, importing over $1.5bn worth of products, equal to 45 percent of Iranian exports.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

925boy said:


> THis is great news, wow, Iran's drive to not be suffocated and reach its potential is almost unrivaled. Buuut..this particular section smells to me like execution of strategic 25 yr deal between China and Iran:


I also did think it may be the start of that agreement but nothing public yet. I expect some news with regards to that in the next three months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Just going to say shame on President Raisi, the security council, and Iranian government for standing by watching an ethnic enclave with close ties to Iranian culture fall to wahabbi terrorists. What a joke. Trading one problem (US troops) for another one (Sunni Jihadstan).
> 
> Meanwhile Pakistan is supporting backwards cavemen who look like Neanderthals. Then both sides complain about the West and how they exploit the Middle East.
> 
> I’m sure a country where people can’t even play music outside is going to be a thriving center of knowledge and technology /s


Not sure what can be expected. The Afghan Gov fell in a few weeks, even if they wanted to support them, to what degree would that even be possible logistically when the front lines are shifting by the minute? The reach of Iran into Kabul is not very long at all. I'm curious as to what you expect? 

What you want requires deep preparations, not something that can be achieved so rapidly in the Island of Panjshir, we are not the US that can be so rapid. As much as I'd like to see support, this isn't something that can be done so easily on such short notice, and short of invasion the only possible support is limited to airdropping supplies from antiquated C-130's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 925boy

aryobarzan said:


> I also did think it may be the start of that agreement but nothing public yet. I expect some news with regards to that in the next three months.


Yup....for me the signal that the deal MIGHT have been activated is that China increased its purchase of sanctioned Iranian oil recently, *and hasnt reduced it since*. That signals possibly change of policy aka strategic deal activation. I dunno really but i noticed recently China increased considerably, in spite of potential risks from US, its important trades iwth Iran, but its obv in CHina's interest too, so China did it for value and national gain, not for spite or emotions. Iran is BACK to cashing out big on its oil and petrochemical sales (Syria, LEbanon, Afghanistan, are all dependent on Iranian energy and Iranian energy is surplus enough and produced enough, that it can handle it! OMG), but alot of it is secret or privately done. Iranian govt will also never, out of excitement, tell Iranian nation that alot of oil money has been received.


TheImmortal said:


> Just going to say shame on President Raisi, the security council, and Iranian government for standing by watching an ethnic enclave with close ties to Iranian culture fall to wahabbi terrorists


So you want Iranian govt to choose ethnic interests ("ethnic enclave"used by you) over NATIONAL interests? (such as free and open embassy, businesses, flights, relations, trade, education, etc)


> What a joke. Trading one problem (US troops) for another one (Sunni Jihadstan).


Only joke here is your myopic way of understanding the complexities Iran faces in Afghanistan and how after all, Iran smartly chose to win, instead of being right, to secure its main interests, instead of whining, like you, about every little socioethnic humiliation or incident that happens in Afghanistan...Iran has accepted things will never be "perfect" for it in Afghanistan, so it has chosen a practical wide view approach to dealing with Afghanistan..Iran didnt fail because Iran didnt set its expectations too high, like you have also, thats why you hurtin for Panjishir, seriously.



> I’m sure a country where people can’t even play music outside is going to be a thriving center of knowledge and technology /s


Once again, Iranian govt has accepted that "they're country, their rules", Afghanistan IS NOT Iran, and doesnt want to be, and is yes, too backwards and unsophisticated enough to be an Iran, so Iran has smartly chosen to justto let things run their course, play its best possible hand, and protect itself, because at the end of the day, WHAT CAN Iran DO to fix AFghanistan at this stage? Iran didnt cause the mess, so Iran wont clean that mess up, at least not for nothing. Iran might still snatch western Afghanistan soon too, if Afghanistan gets too unstable, it would be a relatively easy cakewalk for Iran, in the perfect/good context (of that happening).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Not sure what can be expected. The Afghan Gov fell in a few weeks, even if they wanted to support them, to what degree would that even be possible logistically when the front lines are shifting by the minute? The reach of Iran into Kabul is not very long at all. I'm curious as to what you expect?
> 
> What you want requires deep preparations, not something that can be achieved so rapidly in the Island of Panjshir, we are not the US that can be so rapid. As much as I'd like to see support, this isn't something that can be done so easily on such short notice, and short of invasion the only possible support is limited to airdropping supplies from antiquated C-130's.



Iran has a lot of sway in Afghanistan despite what some here think. Iran resumed fuel and gas transfers to Taliban at their request. They are desperate for trade and energy. Iran is one of Afghanistan’s biggest trading partner. Iran has a lot of leverage over the Taliban especially given that leaders and their families have passed thru or found refuge in Iran since 2001.

So Iran could have merely told Taliban thru diplomatic channels that it should halt its advance in Panjshir. No one is saying Iran should have down a full ground invasion to save Panjshir.

But it seems Iran is so busy getting the US out of the door that it forgers Sunni terrorists change loyalty at a dime of a hat. What’s stopping tomorrow Israel or House of Saud to pay Taliban to do hit and run attacks on Iranian border guards or assist Balchoui terrorists to better infiltrate Iran?

Like I said this whole “their country, their rules” motto is pure ignorance when Iran’s enemies continually look for rogue groups (Balouchi terrorists, Kurdish terrorists, Arab separatists, etc) to exploit and sow disorder within Iran’s borders.

Iran has Experience building allies in Afghanistan in the Northern Alliance. Furthermore, a few Iranian drones like Gaza, Shahrud-129, and Kaman-22 and F-4’s would have decimated Taliban advance while allowing Shah’s forces to hold their ground.

Just look at what a few Turkish drones did to Syria in Idlib province or what they did to Armenian forces in Armenia-Azeri war. 

I don’t trust the Taliban one bit. Cant expect savages to think with logic. There PR image attempt isn’t fooling anyone.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has a lot of sway in Afghanistan despite what some here think. Iran resumed fuel and gas transfers to Taliban at their request. They are desperate for trade and energy. Iran is one of Afghanistan’s biggest trading partner. Iran has a lot of leverage over the Taliban especially given that leaders and their families have passed thru or found refuge in Iran since 2001.
> 
> So Iran could have merely told Taliban thru diplomatic channels that it should halt its advance in Panjshir. No one is saying Iran should have down a full ground invasion to save Panjshir.


I suppose this is possible, but it does appear that we also need them as well, I'm not sure about how much leverage Iran has, but I don't see alot, the Taliban unlike Ghani does not have any standards they need to abide by. For example, I don't think they care much about "economic isolation" and such.


TheImmortal said:


> But it seems Iran is so busy getting the US out of the door that it forgers Sunni terrorists change loyalty at a dime of a hat. What’s stopping tomorrow Israel or House of Saud to pay Taliban to do hit and run attacks on Iranian border guards or assist Balchoui terrorists to better infiltrate Iran?
> 
> Like I said this whole “their country, their rules” motto is pure ignorance when Iran’s enemies continually look for rogue groups (Balouchi terrorists, Kurdish terrorists, Arab separatists, etc) to exploit and sow disorder within Iran’s borders.


Totally agree.


TheImmortal said:


> Iran has Experience building allies in Afghanistan in the Northern Alliance. Furthermore, a few Iranian drones like Gaza, Shahrud-129, and Kaman-22 and F-4’s would have decimated Taliban advance while allowing Shah’s forces to hold their ground.


If we remember Soleimani and his great relations with his father, I wonder what he would do if he was still here today.
I don't know what the IR is thinking, but I sense a bit of skepticism with the son as compared to the father who received maximum support during that time. Iran can of course offer alot more today than it could in the 90s with regards to infantry equipment.



TheImmortal said:


> Just look at what a few Turkish drones did to Syria in Idlib province or what they did to Armenian forces in Armenia-Azeri war.



I completely agree, but of course them using their drones near their bases and borders is very different than using them nearly 900km away from our borders. It's doable but very difficult. If we were talking about Herat, the numbers of operable drones we can have in the area would be staggering, far more than the more expensive drones of theirs, but not so easy to bring alot of game changing firepower there.



TheImmortal said:


> I don’t trust the Taliban one bit. Cant expect savages to think with logic. There PR image attempt isn’t fooling anyone.


I agree, I'm under the impression they may become a problem in the longer term especially if their is civil war in the country. This country will be festering with terrorists seeking to harm everyone for quite sometime for the future.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has a lot of leverage over the Taliban especially given that leaders and their families have passed thru or found refuge in Iran since 2001.



Is there a source for this? Taleban leaders and their families would have tended to find refuge in Pakistan before requesting asylum in Iran.



> So Iran could have merely told Taliban thru diplomatic channels that it should halt its advance in Panjshir.



Maybe it did.



> But it seems Iran is so busy getting the US out of the door that it forgers Sunni terrorists change loyalty at a dime of a hat. What’s stopping tomorrow Israel or House of Saud to pay Taliban to do hit and run attacks on Iranian border guards or assist Balchoui terrorists to better infiltrate Iran?





> a few Iranian drones like Gaza, Shahrud-129, and Kaman-22 and F-4’s would have decimated Taliban advance while allowing Shah’s forces to hold their ground.



Takfiri terrorists can't do a thing against Iran nor even pose a potential threat unless empowered by the US and NATO. Every time they attacked Iran or its allies, it was with covert or overt western and zionist backing.

Masoud has close ties with zionist agent Bernard Henri Levy and is ideologically influenced by the west, particularly France, which he perceives as a "model". He never asked Iran for help either, preferring to place his hopes on the Americans.

So here we have one party whose loyalty already goes to the enemy, and another one that may possibly change its loyalty in the future... This doesn't warrant support for the former against the latter.

- - - - -



Stryker1982 said:


> If we remember Soleimani and his great relations with his father, I wonder what he would do if he was still here today.



The Quds Force and by extension shahid Soleimani are the architects of the normalization of ties with the Taliban. It's 100% an IRGC policy, which is why you see the liberal (reformist / centrist) crowd going into overdrive advocating for intervention in Afghanistan... Moroever the goal of the reformists according to analysts is to get Iran bogged down over there, which they hope will then lead to disengagement from Palestine, Lebanon and Syria (in accordance with their favorite slogan "na Ghazzeh, na Lobnan, janam fadaye Iran").



> I don't know what the IR is thinking, but I sense a bit of skepticism with the son as compared to the father who received maximum support during that time.



IR decision makers are privy to classified information. If they estimate that Masoud junior has gone a bit too far in connecting with the zio-American camp, they surely have good reasons to think so.



> I completely agree, but of course them using their drones near their bases and borders is very different than using them nearly 900km away from our borders. It's doable but very difficult. If we were talking about Herat, the numbers of operable drones we can have in the area would be staggering, far more than the more expensive drones of theirs, but not so easy to bring alot of game changing firepower there.



It's not a matter of military and technical feasability but of the political consequences of Iran entering a war in Afghanistan. If Iran did that, then Afghan territory being used as a terrorist breeding ground against Iran would no longer be a remote possibility but a certainty. So would Pakistani involvement. Such trigger happiness would be politically short sighted, especially now given the economic situation and the need to rebuild Syria and Iraq, in addition to assisting Lebanon and Venezuela.



> I agree, I'm under the impression they may become a problem in the longer term especially if their is civil war in the country. This country will be festering with terrorists seeking to harm everyone for quite sometime for the future.



Hence why civil war in Afghanistan should be averted, not contributed to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Is there a source for this? Taleban leaders and their families would have tended to find refuge in Pakistan before requesting asylum in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masoud has close ties with zionist agent Bernard Henri Levy and is ideologically influenced by the west, particularly France. He never asked Iran for help either, preferring to pander to the Americans.
> 
> So here we have one party whose loyalty already goes to the enemy, and another one that may possibly change its loyalty in the future... Obviously, this does not warrant support for the former.


I should also add to here with @TheImmortal , the key thing is as he said, they haven't even bothered to request assistance from Iran, neither Ghani or Masood.
They don't want our help, very stupid if you ask me.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Abdullah Abdullah has requested humanitarian aid from Iran.



Stryker1982 said:


> I should also add to here with @TheImmortal , the key thing is as he said, they haven't even bothered to request assistance from Iran, neither Ghani or Masood.
> They don't want our help, very stupid if you ask me.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Abdullah Abdullah has requested humanitarian aid from Iran.



Abdullah was Iran's preferred candidate at the Afghan presidential election. Ghani however was favored by the US regime. No wonder, given Ghani's readiness to act against Iran.

Many don't realize that in the toppled Afghan regime, people had gained the upper hand who were no friends of Iran. Praised by reformists like Zibakalam as "politically more advanced and more democratic than Iran" (!), this regime is said to have sent across the border spies disguised as refugees on behalf of the Americans, threatened to block the flow of the Helmand river and so on.

According to Raefipour, the Ghani administration even placed wahhabi teachers financed by the Saudis in Sunni madrasas of Afghanistan. Dostom, whose daughter attacked Iran in a recent Tweet shared here by user Shawnee, reportedly was favoring sectarianist elements in cooperation with Turkey.

ToloNews / Tolo TV, one of the showcase media created under the supposedly democratic, US-installed Afghan regime, is clearly biased against Iran, but on a secularist / liberal line.

Here's another great and balanced analysis by Raefipour on the situation in Afghanistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Believe it or not the Taliban are less hostile to Iran than the previous US backed Afghan puppet government. On the other hand, Massoud has deep ties with Zionists so why would Iran prop up either of them ? Strategic patience and diplomacy are the best option here



SalarHaqq said:


> Is there a source for this? Taleban leaders and their families would have tended to find refuge in Pakistan before requesting asylum in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masoud has close ties with zionist agent Bernard Henri Levy and is ideologically influenced by the west, particularly France, which he perceives as a "model". He never asked Iran for help either, preferring to place his hopes on the Americans.
> 
> So here we have one party whose loyalty already goes to the enemy, and another one that may possibly change its loyalty in the future... This does not warrant support for the former against the latter.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The Quds Force and by extension shahid Soleimani are the architects of the normalization of ties with the Taliban. It's 100% an IRGC policy, which is why you see the liberal (reformist / centrist) crowd going into overdrive advocating for intervention in Afghanistan... Moroever the goal of the reformists is to to get Iran bogged down over there, which they hope will lead to disengagement from Palestine, Lebanon and Syria (in accordance with their favorite slogan "na Ghazzeh, na Lobnan, janam fadaye Iran").
> 
> 
> 
> IR decision makers are privy to classified information. If they estimate that Masoud junior has gone a bit too far in connecting with the zio-American camp, they surely have good reasons to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of military and technical feasability but of the political consequences of Iran entering a war in Afghanistan. If Iran did that, then Afghan territory being used as a terrorist breeding ground against Iran would no longer be a remote possibility but a certainty. So would Pakistani involvement. Such trigger happiness would be politically short sighted, especially now given the economic situation and the need to rebuild Syria and Iraq, in addition to assisting Lebanon and Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why civil war in Afghanistan should be averted, not fuelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Believe it or not the Taliban are less hostile to Iran than the previous US backed Afghan puppet government. On the other hand, Massoud has deep ties with Zionists so why would Iran prop up either of them ? Strategic patience and diplomacy are the best option here



True that. Which is of course not to say Iran should lower its guard. Iran has plan B readied, but will only enact it if actually needed, which to date has not been the case.

I'd recommend watching the above video from Raefipour. His analysis is highly nuanced and reflects what we have both been saying here. It also includes lots of little known information.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

SalarHaqq said:


> *Abdullah* was Iran's preferred candidate at the Afghan presidential election. Ghani however was favored by the US regime. No wonder, given Ghani's readiness to act against Iran.
> 
> Many don't realize that in toppled Afghan regime, people had gained the upper hand who were no friends of Iran. Praised by reformists like Zibakalam as "politically more advanced than Iran" (!), it sent across the border spies disguised as refugees on behalf of the Americans according to some reports, threatened to block the flow of the Helmand river, and so on. According to Raefipour, Ghani even favored the opening of wahhabi madrasas in Afghanistan, as did Dostom, whose daughter attacked Iran in a recent Tweet shared here by user Shawnee.
> 
> Tolo News / Tolo TV, one of the showcase media created under the supposedly democratic, US-installed Afghan regime, is clearly biased against Iran.
> 
> Here's another great and balanced analysis by Raefipour on the situation in Afghanistan:


Abdullah was well liked by Pak intelligence and GOP and he is a Pashtun too 

I know they just announced interim gov but for actual gov we should force Talibs to give Abdullah an important role in thier government as he is well liked by everyone in the region, is an old face can guide thier government, and ofcourse is well known in international circles so bring legitimacy to thier rule 

Iran should go and back him tbh, he is good for the region, Afghans and tbh Taliban too 

But we will need stick and carrots diplomacy with Talibs to make this work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

غربی ها واقعا فکر میکردند دوربینهای اژانس سر جاشه و داره کار میکنه. اونها دستور مجلس رو به تخم مبارک هم نگرفته بودند و حالا با قلبی شکسته دوربینهای شکسته رو تماشا کردند

واقعا فکر میکردند دوربینها هنوز کار میکنه چون ایران دنبال تنش نیست

همشون گیج اند الان

و قطعنامه سازمان ملل یا اژانس حتی اگر تصویب هم بشه ارزشی نمادین داره
​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435325451593940995

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has Experience building allies in Afghanistan in the Northern Alliance. Furthermore, a few Iranian drones like Gaza, Shahrud-129, and Kaman-22 and F-4’s would have decimated Taliban advance while allowing Shah’s forces to hold their ground.
> 
> Just look at what a few Turkish drones did to Syria in Idlib province or what they did to Armenian forces in Armenia-Azeri war.
> 
> I don’t trust the Taliban one bit. Cant expect savages to think with logic. There PR image attempt isn’t fooling anyone.


Not wise. Taliban has not engaged in Anti-Iran activities for the last 20 years. Iran-Taliban borders are respected and calm. So why start anti-Taliban activities now? For the pro-US/Israeli Panjshiri elements?

I would be more worried of Israeli-Persian gulf arab nations alliance than Pakistan/Taliban. I am not concerned about the latter in anyway. Pakistani establishment is pro Iran (cultural).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aramagedon

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has a lot of sway in Afghanistan despite what some here think. Iran resumed fuel and gas transfers to Taliban at their request. They are desperate for trade and energy. Iran is one of Afghanistan’s biggest trading partner. Iran has a lot of leverage over the Taliban especially given that leaders and their families have passed thru or found refuge in Iran since 2001.
> 
> So Iran could have merely told Taliban thru diplomatic channels that it should halt its advance in Panjshir. No one is saying Iran should have down a full ground invasion to save Panjshir.
> 
> But it seems Iran is so busy getting the US out of the door that it forgers Sunni terrorists change loyalty at a dime of a hat. What’s stopping tomorrow Israel or House of Saud to pay Taliban to do hit and run attacks on Iranian border guards or assist Balchoui terrorists to better infiltrate Iran?
> 
> Like I said this whole “their country, their rules” motto is pure ignorance when Iran’s enemies continually look for rogue groups (Balouchi terrorists, Kurdish terrorists, Arab separatists, etc) to exploit and sow disorder within Iran’s borders.
> 
> Iran has Experience building allies in Afghanistan in the Northern Alliance. Furthermore, a few Iranian drones like Gaza, Shahrud-129, and Kaman-22 and F-4’s would have decimated Taliban advance while allowing Shah’s forces to hold their ground.
> 
> Just look at what a few Turkish drones did to Syria in Idlib province or what they did to Armenian forces in Armenia-Azeri war.
> 
> I don’t trust the Taliban one bit. Cant expect savages to think with logic. There PR image attempt isn’t fooling anyone.


You're a new trump you superrr dumbb


----------



## jauk

Given Iran's strategy of removing the US from it's sphere of influence, the recent takeover by the Taliban is a huge step in achieving that. Taliban's future actions will be just another 'local' issue which may or may not need to be handled. I'm optimistic. The Taliban will be good for Afghanistan and maybe Iran too.

The next pieces are SA and the UAE. SA is under tremendous pressure by the US AND Iran...They *will* crack. That said, I don't believe Iran's strategy is to collapse the SA but to create an enviroment devoid of the US. The biggest issue is for SA to extract itself. Even if it wanted to they'll have a rough road ahead...they're in a bad situation of their own making and the US will not let go easily. Iran here should provide real options for SA and help them, 'somehow' achieve them. UAE, OTOH, may simply fall in line and reduce the heat which may prove sufficient for Iran. Note, there is a large Iranian community in the UAE. We'll see how this unfolds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Syrian army enters Daara Al Balad with Russian military police









Daraa: Al-Assad forces, accompanied by the Russian military police, entered the neighborhoods of Daraa Al-Balad to start an inspection campaign, according to one of the terms of the agreement between the members of the Central Committee and Russia Da


Daraa: Al-Assad forces, accompanied by the Russian military police, entered the neighborhoods of Daraa Al-Balad to start an inspection campaign, according to one of the terms of the agreement between the members of the Central Committee and Russia. Explore Syrian Civil War news on live map in...




syria.liveuamap.com





Do these guys never learn ? They always end up in green buses


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431380823828221964
Taliban beat journalists who filmed yesterdays protests


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435554933626089475
Anti Taliban forces in Afghanistan vow to fight the "illegitimate government" stating that the illusion of an "inclusive" Taliban has been shattered since they did not appoint any women or various ethnic groups into the government. Some believe that a drawn out civil war inevitable. Only time will tell but for now the Taliban are in full control of the country.

Meanwhile the foreign ministers of Afghanistan's neighboring countries, including Iran, Pakistan, China, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan and Turkmenistan hold a virtual summit to discuss various security issues regarding Afghanistan

China expands influence into Afghanistan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435619506974433281
I feel sorry for some of the people of Afghanistan yet at the same time their army had an airforce, better weapons, the numbers, yet they chose not to fight. This is the end result.


----------



## sha ah

I feel sorry for these women. The men who were supposed to defend them did not want to find. Instead they ran away into the laps of America and their leaders plundered all of the nations wealth and ran. Taliban have not allowed any women in the government. Not minorities either. What a surprise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435504875618635783


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> I feel sorry for these women. The men who were supposed to defend them did not want to find. Instead they ran away into the laps of America and their leaders plundered all of the nations wealth and ran. Taliban have not allowed any women in the government. Not minorities either. What a surprise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435504875618635783


What’s the situation in Panjshir? Seems like they (resistance) are struggling to hold ground?


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> Given Iran's strategy of removing the US from it's sphere of influence, the recent takeover by the Taliban is a huge step in achieving that. Taliban's future actions will be just another 'local' issue which may or may not need to be handled. I'm optimistic. The Taliban will be good for Afghanistan and maybe Iran too.
> 
> The next pieces are SA and the UAE. SA is under tremendous pressure by the US AND Iran...They *will* crack. That said, I don't believe Iran's strategy is to collapse the SA but to create an enviroment devoid of the US. The biggest issue is for SA to extact itself. Even if it wanted to they'll have a rough road ahead...they're in a bad situation of their own making and the US will not let go easily. Iran here should provide real options for SA and help them, 'somehow' achieve them. UAE, OTOH, may simply fall in line and reduce the heat which may prove suficient for Iran. We'll see.


As far as I’m aware, the only major problem with SA is the crown prince. Otherwise, if another prince would be in charge with a different view, their would probably not be much cold relations. Relations with the SA were fine during the old kings time. Probably impossible to get the US out of SA, but if you are talking about military presence of course it’s possible but naturally many countries would like economic relations with the US. 

Bin Salmans biggest pressure comes from inside, which is being influenced from the outside. his constituency that want him out.


----------



## Cthulhu

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434781061402202112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434806925976342529
> دو توییت متضاد طی دو ساعت
> نوکری برای آمریکا و طلبکاری برای ایران
> 
> با وجود داشتن چند برابر نیروی جنگی و زرهی بهتر و پول بیشتر و حمایت جهانی و قدرت مدیا نبرد رو در اثر تنبلی و بی انگیزگی و بی خاصیتی باختند
> 
> مثل کردها باید حمایت تضمینی امریکا رو تا ابد میداشتند تا بجنگند
> 
> اینها کجا حوثی ها کجا​


Honestly this is the best response someone gave to this guy:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434816499198349312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The USA / NATO can never win in Afghanistan. One British MP mentioned the lack of strategic patience and he pointed to Japan and South Korea as examples. However he's wrong, it's not about patience, it's about the geography. 

Japan is an island nation and the US has direct access via the pacific. South Korea, it might as well be an island, since it's only land border is shared with North Korea and that is controlled via the DMZ which is on lockdown.

Afghanistan is a landlocked nation, mountainous, with porous borders and none of it's neighbors were too found of the US presence including Iran, Pakistan, China, Russia. It's the same thing with Vietnam which shared borders with several nations and it's borders were impossible to control because of the thick jungles.

I mean there are lots of things that the US did wrong. Lots of things the Afghan leadership did wrong. The situation did not have to end like that but realistically the geography and geo-politics make Afghanistan extremely difficult to control, especially for a country like the USA which is on the other side of the globe.



Cthulhu said:


> Honestly this is the best response someone gave to this guy:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434816499198349312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> View attachment 776567
> View attachment 776568
> View attachment 776569
> 
> View attachment 776570
> View attachment 776571



These Indian numbers are heavily padded and I would say criminally. 5 million died in India from only the second wave aka the Indian variant without counting the first wave but I think around 200-300k died from the first wave.

But 5 million deaths in India and that itself could be extreme low-balling numbers it could be even much higher than that.

The entire ganges river was filled with death bodies the only people who were following closely were the Chinese and in Pakistan for obvious reasons but it was a human disaster seeing the ganges river itself die from covid 19.. I don't wanna sound like a sadist but I miss these days it was around april-may this year PDF has never been funnier than that period I mean the jokes, threads the humor was all time high it turned standby comedy. Heres to hoping for the 4th outbreak in India


----------



## sha ah

One Indian Doctor says he believes that the real numbers are 20-30 times higher. At a low ball 10 times higher, you have 4 million dead. Hospitals were locked, people were burning the dead in the sidewalks. 



Battlion25 said:


> These Indian numbers are heavily padded and I would say criminally. 5 million died in India from only the second wave aka the Indian variant without counting the first wave but I think around 200-300k died from the first wave.
> 
> But 5 million deaths in India and that itself could be extreme low-balling numbers it could be even much higher than that.
> 
> The entire ganges river was filled with death bodies the only people who were following closely were the Chinese and in Pakistan for obvious reasons but it was a human disaster seeing the ganges river itself die from covid 19.. I don't wanna sound like a sadist but I miss these days it was around april-may this year PDF has never been funnier than that period I mean the jokes, threads the humor was all time high it turned standby comedy. Heres to hoping for the 4th outbreak in India


----------



## Draco.IMF

sha ah said:


> One Indian Doctor says he believes that the real numbers are 20-30 times higher. At a low ball 10 times higher, you have 4 million dead. Hospitals were locked, people were burning the dead in the



stop this BS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Battlion25 said:


> Heres to hoping for the 4th outbreak in India



How disgusting of you!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> . Not minorities either.


This isnt accurate - for one, mid XX # of Tajik and other minorities ARE in the Taliban cabinet/govt, per the taliban announcement some days ago about their newly formed govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435778508580663296
If Henry is correct here (it is an if), Iran has been planning for an over escalation for months.

Anyway, without JCPOA, it will be only a matter of months until Iran chooses to escalate to 90% enrichment or further dissociation from IAEA.

Best way out of it to give Khamenei a reason to trust them. Why should Khamenei consider even partially defanging himself and ignore Trump 2024?

Henry Rome has no plan for Trump 2024. He offers a substantial few bucks, which is zilch for Iran. He cannot think in Khamenei shoes.

Khameni will choose anything including a full war over a few bucks.

Their deadly mistake is underestimating Iranian nuclear and space program.

Their othrr mistake is banking on “break out time” myth.

*Without JCPOA, sooner or later mullahs in Iran will decide that they have milked this political enrichment show to its extreme and it is time to show their ultimate power.

They prefer to do the show under a Trump-like president but who knows. Sequence of events can go out of hand.*

These politicians are not militarists or nuclear scientists and they cannot make correct nuclear assessments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Anyone who believes that only 400,000 died from Covid in India is either misinformed or in denial. The Indian government gave up during the 2nd wave. Hospitals were locked while people were burning corpses on the sidewalk.

Many people decided not to go to the hospitals even if they could in the later stages, because hospitals were completely disorganized, understaffed and there were crowds inside with no masks, no ventilators. 

It was a humanitarian catastrophe. This is what happens when a "tea seller" runs a country of 1.4 million. In China most of the people in higher government positions have engineering experience. In India a tea seller reigns supreme.

Anyways I know people that died from Covid. My uncle in Iran, he was healthy, he died. It's not just another flu. He had gotten flu's throughout his life. They didn't kill him. One of my fathers friends, he was in his 50's and healthy. He got Covid and died.









India's Pandemic Death Toll Estimated At About 4 Million: 10 Times The Official Count


That's the number of "excess deaths" from January 2020 to June 2021, reflecting the true toll of COVID-19, say researchers in a new study. Why the big disparity?




www.npr.org












Draco.IMF said:


> stop this BS


Yeah they're all Taliban loyalists though. There is no real inclusion in any way shape or form. In the long run this might lead to civil uprisings in the country or more mass migration which the world is not prepared to handle. It's disgusting how western countries caused this but now expect regional countries to clean up their dirty mess.



925boy said:


> This isnt accurate - for one, mid XX # of Tajik and other minorities ARE in the Taliban cabinet/govt, per the taliban announcement some days ago about their newly formed govt.


----------



## sha ah

From this article









India's Pandemic Death Toll Estimated At About 4 Million: 10 Times The Official Count


That's the number of "excess deaths" from January 2020 to June 2021, reflecting the true toll of COVID-19, say researchers in a new study. Why the big disparity?




www.npr.org





"The analysis, from the Center for Global Development, a think tank in Washington, D.C., looks at the number of "excess deaths" that occurred in India between January 2020 and June 2021 — in other words, how many more people died during that period than during a similar period of time in 2019 or other recent years.

Drawing death data from civil registries and other sources, the report came up with three estimates for undercounts. The conclusion is that between 3.4 and 4.7 million more people died in that pandemic period than would have been predicted. That's up to 10 times higher than the Indian government's official death toll of 414,482."

*****************

But it's not just that. Reporters, journalists went to various crematoriums in Delhi during the pandemic. They were functioning at beyond full capacity. Most of them would repeat the same thing over and over. "We used to do 10 a day, now we're doing 150". Most of the bodies of the deceased were never tested but most of them died from breathing problems or lack of oxygen.


----------



## sha ah

Iran is ready to go back to the deal but the US wants to add more restrictions. However Iran's economy is now growing and if the Israeli's try anything Iran can easily target Dimona, water desalination plants, vital ports, military targets and many others which could cripple the country. 

So the US keeps bluffing but Iran has called their bluff. They can return to the deal or swallow their pride like in Afghanistan. They vowed that they would not allow North Korea to go nuclear. Trump said "not under my watch" Trump also stated during his campaign trail that "winning wars is easy" After dropping the MOAB on Afghanistan he had to sign a peace treaty and his troops had to flee in disgrace.



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435778508580663296
> If Henry is correct here (it is an if), Iran has been planning for an over escalation for months.
> 
> Anyway, without JCPOA, it will be only a matter of months until Iran chooses to escalate to 90% enrichment or further dissociation from IAEA.
> 
> Best way out of it to give Khamenei a reason to trust them. Why should Khamenei consider even partially defanging himself and ignore Trump 2024?
> 
> Henry Rome has no plan for Trump 2024. He offers a substantial few bucks, which is zilch for Iran. He cannot think in Khamenei shoes.
> 
> Khameni will choose anything including a full war over a few buck.
> 
> Their deadly mistake is underestimating Iranian nuclear and space program.
> 
> Their another mistake is banking on “break out time” myth.
> 
> *Without JCPOA, sooner or later mullahs in Iran will decide that they have milked this political enrichment show to its extreme and it is time to show their ultimate power.
> 
> They prefer to do the show under a Trump-like president but who knows. Sequence of events can go out of hand.*
> 
> These politicians are not militarists or nuclear scientists and they cannot make correct nuclear assessments.


----------



## EvilWesteners

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> How disgusting of you!



I try to be somewhat conservative with expressing my opinion sometimes, to leave room for others here, for all views to be heard and have an equal sharing. BUT this comment WAS QUITE DISGUSTING. Let's hope we all never hear this kind of thing again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435906050084020229
interesting..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Interesting how they used suicide drones rather than missile strikes this time around. They went easy on them if you ask me. In any case it's not as if they weren't warned to stop messing around.



925boy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435906050084020229
> interesting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> As far as I’m aware, the only major problem with SA is the crown prince. Otherwise, if another prince would be in charge with a different view, their would probably not be much cold relations. Relations with the SA were fine during the old kings time. Probably impossible to get the US out of SA, but if you are talking about military presence of course it’s possible but naturally many countries would like economic relations with the US.
> 
> Bin Salmans biggest pressure comes from inside, which is being influenced from the outside. his constituency that want him out.


Salmon has little relevance. The issue is the US and SA's dependence. Salmon's just playing house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435778508580663296
> If Henry is correct here (it is an if), Iran has been planning for an over escalation for months.
> 
> Anyway, without JCPOA, it will be only a matter of months until Iran chooses to escalate to 90% enrichment or further dissociation from IAEA.
> 
> Best way out of it to give Khamenei a reason to trust them. Why should Khamenei consider even partially defanging himself and ignore Trump 2024?
> 
> Henry Rome has no plan for Trump 2024. He offers a substantial few bucks, which is zilch for Iran. He cannot think in Khamenei shoes.
> 
> Khameni will choose anything including a full war over a few bucks.
> 
> Their deadly mistake is underestimating Iranian nuclear and space program.
> 
> Their othrr mistake is banking on “break out time” myth.
> 
> *Without JCPOA, sooner or later mullahs in Iran will decide that they have milked this political enrichment show to its extreme and it is time to show their ultimate power.
> 
> They prefer to do the show under a Trump-like president but who knows. Sequence of events can go out of hand.*
> 
> These politicians are not militarists or nuclear scientists and they cannot make correct nuclear assessments.


In my opinion, with or without JCPOA, they will attack us anyways *or* I should say, atleast have the major desire to attack.

Without JCPOA, they will work on creating a causus belli and a threat perception through the diplomatic front
With the JCPOA, Iran has voluntarily weakened itself by reducing the scale and technology level of it's nuclear program, leaving a rapid nuclearization process during the event of war in burning ashes. All in exchange for economic benefits that can easily be backtracked or unreliable. Sure, Iran is out of major sanctions, but they will still blacklist the country. With the nuclear threat out of the way, it opens the doors for them to attack and not worry about Iran breaking out of the nuclear threshold state.


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> In my opinion, with or without JCPOA, they will attack us anyways *or* I should say, atleast have the major desire to attack.
> 
> Without JCPOA, they will work on creating a causus belli and a threat perception through the diplomatic front
> With the JCPOA, Iran has voluntarily weakened itself by reducing the scale and technology level of it's nuclear program, leaving a rapid nuclearization process during the event of war in burning ashes. All in exchange for economic benefits that can easily be backtracked or unreliable. Sure, Iran is out of major sanctions, but they will still blacklist the country. With the nuclear threat out of the way, it opens the doors for them to attack and not worry about Iran breaking out of the nuclear threshold state.



The only way they attack someone is after they are sure they are defanged.

Fangs are inside IAEA questions and beyond, in the mountains, dispersed and protected.

Natanz and Fordow are just a show for politics.

Without JCPOA, huge escalations are on the way which might include warlike situations and nuclear tests.

There will come a day when Henry Rome, Eric Brewer and Norman Roule will look down before Jeffrey Lewis and Peter Pry.
————————-
*Jeffery Lewis: *Your system will not conclude in a deal.

*Peter* *Pry*: It is over.

*Everybody* *else*: Give them a few bucks if they defang themselves.
No worries. It works.
The regime is at its weakest.
Let me show you the inflation chart. The Rial devaluation chart is here too. See. We need to show them they have to be more flexible.

*IRGC*: Soleimani, Soleimani, Soleimani

*Khamenei*: Patience guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Why is there no coronavirus crisis in Iraq, Syria and Afghanistan, asks Aghaye Tahlilgar. A serious question indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Interesting how they used suicide drones rather than missile strikes this time around. They went easy on them if you ask me. In any case it's not as if they weren't warned to stop messing around.



Because you use missiles on fixed infrastructure targets. Not fighters moving thru forest encampments. The fact a drone was used means the target was mobile or else they could have S-129 or Mohajer just laser targets for artillery teams like they normally do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Look what happened to them in Afghanistan, an impovrished and backwards country with high illiteracy. After that do they really have the stomach for Iran ? I doubt it. They also said that they would not tolerate a nuclear North Korea. Kim called their bluff and went nuclear. They couldn't do anything other than watch and whine.



Stryker1982 said:


> In my opinion, with or without JCPOA, they will attack us anyways *or* I should say, atleast have the major desire to attack.
> 
> Without JCPOA, they will work on creating a causus belli and a threat perception through the diplomatic front
> With the JCPOA, Iran has voluntarily weakened itself by reducing the scale and technology level of it's nuclear program, leaving a rapid nuclearization process during the event of war in burning ashes. All in exchange for economic benefits that can easily be backtracked or unreliable. Sure, Iran is out of major sanctions, but they will still blacklist the country. With the nuclear threat out of the way, it opens the doors for them to attack and not worry about Iran breaking out of the nuclear threshold state.


----------



## sha ah

Former defense official says she was pressured to minimize injuries of 100 US troops from 2020 Iranian missile strike.









Trump admin sought to play down troop injuries in Iraq: Official


Former defence official says she was pressured to minimise injuries of 110 US troops from 2020 Iranian missile strike.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sha ah

Even Indians don't want American trash 









Ford Motor Company bails on India, will shut car factories there


Ford India racked up more than $2bn in losses over the past decade.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435863389826428928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435886862305054721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435859006837465090

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Guys, good news. Sauds are withdrawing from Marib 









ریاض در حال تخلیه نیرو و سلاح‌های سنگین از مأرب است


یک کاروان نظامی از نیروهای سعودی صبح امروز پنجشنبه در شرق شهر مأرب [مرکز استان مأرب] کمین خورد. وبگاه خبری «البوابة الاخباریة الیمنیة» گزارش کرد، خبرها حکایت می‌کند که ریاض تخلیه مأرب از نیروها و سلاح‌های سنگین را آغاز کرده چرا که نیروهای صنعاء در حال یکسره کردن کار این استان به سود خود هستند.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Simple acts of Kindness..*

Iranian Regular Army special Forces currently stationed along the Afghan border area helping Afghan orphans who have made it to the border area by walking....amazing kids ..Amazing soldiers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> *Simple acts of Kindness..*
> 
> Iranian Regular Army special Forces currently stationed along the Afghan border area helping Afghan orphans who have made it to the border area by walking....amazing kids ..Amazing soldiers ..
> 
> View attachment 776831
> 
> View attachment 776832
> 
> View attachment 776833



اگه این جای دیگه بود صفحه اول سی ان ان میرفت

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

I'm skeptical about this since MBS is so stubborn. The truth is that the Saudis have lost the war in Yemen whether they like it or not.

Hodeidah was a major goal for them. Despite having air supremacy, they could not capture it. Taiz is surrounded from every side. Aden, the Houthis now control the highway which leads to it, the Hadi backers are most likely packing their bags as we speak. Other than that what do they have Marib ? And Marib is also surrounded and they're constantly under pressure.

This war was a disaster for the Saudis. Money can buy alot of things but money cannot buy bravery, integrity, grit, honor, friendship, etc. MBS is learning this the hard way after having spent his entire life living in privilege.

I mean this is a guy that spent $450 million on a Davinci painting for his own private yatch. That probably gave him an ego boost during the Yemen war, but the truth is that his army is as effective as the Afghan security forces. No motivation, no determination. Why would they be determined ? Determined to do what ? Expand the territory of an authoritarian state run by an overly privileged brat who never worked a day in his life ? Who would die for that ? LOL



Muhammed45 said:


> Guys, good news. Sauds are withdrawing from Marib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ریاض در حال تخلیه نیرو و سلاح‌های سنگین از مأرب است
> 
> 
> یک کاروان نظامی از نیروهای سعودی صبح امروز پنجشنبه در شرق شهر مأرب [مرکز استان مأرب] کمین خورد. وبگاه خبری «البوابة الاخباریة الیمنیة» گزارش کرد، خبرها حکایت می‌کند که ریاض تخلیه مأرب از نیروها و سلاح‌های سنگین را آغاز کرده چرا که نیروهای صنعاء در حال یکسره کردن کار این استان به سود خود هستند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir


So those few dozen US soldiers who never returned to duty. What happened to them ? No investigation ? I wonder.



sha ah said:


> Former defense official says she was pressured to minimize injuries of 100 US troops from 2020 Iranian missile strike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump admin sought to play down troop injuries in Iraq: Official
> 
> 
> Former defence official says she was pressured to minimise injuries of 110 US troops from 2020 Iranian missile strike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


Iranians are the real heros. Not these pieces of trash who say they care about womens rights. And what about all the Afghan women and children that got blown to pieces with drone strikes ? Cyrus was the real hero, freeing slaves 2000 years before the US was founded by slave owners.



aryobarzan said:


> *Simple acts of Kindness..*
> 
> Iranian Regular Army special Forces currently stationed along the Afghan border area helping Afghan orphans who have made it to the border area by walking....amazing kids ..Amazing soldiers ..
> 
> View attachment 776831
> 
> View attachment 776832
> 
> View attachment 776833

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I'm skeptical about this since MBS is so stubborn. The truth is that the Saudis have lost the war in Yemen whether they like it or not.
> 
> Hodeidah was a major goal for them. Despite having air supremacy, they could not capture it. Taiz is surrounded from every side. Aden, the Houthis now control the highway which leads to it, the Hadi backers are most likely packing their bags as we speak. Other than that what do they have Marib ? And Marib is also surrounded and they're constantly under pressure.
> 
> This war was a disaster for the Saudis. Money can buy alot of things but money cannot buy bravery, integrity, grit, honor, friendship, etc. MBS is learning this the hard way after having spent his entire life living in privilege.
> 
> I mean this is a guy that spent $450 million on a Davinci painting for his own private yatch. That probably gave him an ego boost during the Yemen war, but the truth is that his army is as effective as the Afghan security forces. No motivation, no determination. Why would they be determined ? Determined to do what ? Expand the territory of an authoritarian state run by an overly privileged brat who never worked a day in his life ? Who would die for that ? LOL



The issue is you cannot fight a war using mercenaries. When UAE and Saudi Troops were involved there was decent mercenaries movement after establishing beachhead at Aden. But then UAE left (the most effective fighting force out of the group) and Saudi’s also pulled most their forces and replaced them with mercenaries from Africa.

The non foreign fighting force on the ground is simply not strong compared to Youthi’s and former Yemen Army soldiers. The Saudi backed forces arent Syrian terrorists which were compromised of some decent and well armed experienced fighters from around the world. They are at best middle tier fighting force and worst a low tier fighting force on the ground.

Air power without corresponding ground power (think Russia + Iran in Syria) is not going to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Correct me if I'm mistaken but the Houthis never took Aden did they ? The Saudis were never required to implement an amphibious landing or fight to take the city back ? I'm pretty certain the Saudis simply landed in Aden and used their air support to blunt the Houthis advance towards Aden.

Yes but the reason the UAE/Saudi withdrew their forces was to avoid mass casualties and humiliation. Again you can buy weapons, uniforms, training but you cannot buy motivation. Without air support and foreign support, the Houthis probably would have taken Saudi Arabia already.

Before the western powers became involved in the middle east it was always the Iranians on one side and the Turks on the other. Those were two spheres of influence. Everything else you see today, most of these modern states are artificial, puppets like the Afghan puppet state. They are built on foundations of sand.

It's true mercenaries are there to make money and get out. They will never fight to the death the same way a patriotic soldier will to defend his country and family.

It's funny because the UAE even deployed French Leclerc tanks near Aden but I suppose they did not want to lose those shiny tanks and perhaps the French begged them not to allow their tanks to end up like the Turkish Leopards that were annihilated by ISIS in northern Syria.

So the Persian Gulf Arab kingdoms have all these shiny, brand new weapons but they're too afraid to use them in war. The Saudi military is just as incompetent, unmotivated and incapable.

Most of the Saudi soldiers are there to make an easy living. They do not wan to risk their lives. They do not want to fight against fellow Arabs. They do not want to risk anything for a spoiled, overly privileged brat who worships the Zionist world order.

I heard that MBS himself is protected by CIA and Mossad body guards. I honestly would not doubt it for a second. After losing in Yemen he will probably fall deeper into drugs addiction. Perhaps by then his father will be fed up and will take away his privileges. The war in Yemen has been as disaster, a complete and utter humiliation for the Saudis.



TheImmortal said:


> The issue is you cannot fight a war using mercenaries. When UAE and Saudi Troops were involved there was decent mercenaries movement after establishing beachhead at Aden. But then UAE left (the most effective fighting force out of the group) and Saudi’s also pulled most their forces and replaced them with mercenaries from Africa.
> 
> The non foreign fighting force on the ground is simply not strong compared to Youthi’s and former Yemen Army soldiers. The Saudi backed forces arent Syrian terrorists which were compromised of some decent and well armed experienced fighters from around the world. They are at best middle tier fighting force and worst a low tier fighting force on the ground.
> 
> Air power without corresponding ground power (think Russia + Iran in Syria) is not going to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435778508580663296
> If Henry is correct here (it is an if), Iran has been planning for an over escalation for months.
> 
> Anyway, without JCPOA, it will be only a matter of months until Iran chooses to escalate to 90% enrichment or further dissociation from IAEA.
> 
> Best way out of it to give Khamenei a reason to trust them. Why should Khamenei consider even partially defanging himself and ignore Trump 2024?
> 
> Henry Rome has no plan for Trump 2024. He offers a substantial few bucks, which is zilch for Iran. He cannot think in Khamenei shoes.
> 
> Khameni will choose anything including a full war over a few bucks.
> 
> Their deadly mistake is underestimating Iranian nuclear and space program.
> 
> Their othrr mistake is banking on “break out time” myth.
> 
> *Without JCPOA, sooner or later mullahs in Iran will decide that they have milked this political enrichment show to its extreme and it is time to show their ultimate power.
> 
> They prefer to do the show under a Trump-like president but who knows. Sequence of events can go out of hand.*
> 
> These politicians are not militarists or nuclear scientists and they cannot make correct nuclear assessments.


Iran is comfortable with a 1-2 years breakout time. Depending on Western stupidity it can be shortened to 3-6 months. Another stupid sabotage attempt would force Iran to enrich to 90%. And honestly it looks like it is going that way. I am OK with a few months breakout time. Let the enemies stress forever.

Iran has the longest breath.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

So during this speech, we hear the British MP talk about strategic patience and how the US lost in Afghanistan because of a lack of strategic patience. He points to the examples of Japan, South Korea.

However I disagree. It was a good speech but in my mind it's more about geography and the terrain. 

Look at Japan. It's an island nation and the US has direct access via the Pacific. Simultaneously after WW2 all of the Japanese people were obedient to the Emperor. 

South Korea, might as well be an island nation since the US has direct access and the only land border is with North Korea. The DMZ is completely mined, manned and closed off. There are no thick jungles or problematic terrain. It's like an iron wall. 

Vietnam, yes the US has access via the Pacific but Vietnam shares long land borders with several nations. North Vietnam had direct access to Communist China. North and South Vietnam were seperated by thick jungles. The terrain made it impossible to stamp out the enemy who were relentless. 

Afghanistan, the USA DOES NOT have direct access. Iran is a no go. Former Soviet states aligned with Russia, not suitable. India, through Kashmir and a narrow choke point ? No. 

Pakistan, the US flies over and they supported NATO but there were also elements in Pakistan who steadfast supported the Taliban. As the Taliban said, "You have the watches but we have the time" The terrain, coupled with a relentless, fanatical adversary, made it an impossible task to nation build in Afghanistan.

Regardless it was a good speech. I'll give him that.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Correct me if I'm mistaken but the Houthis never took Aden did they ? The Saudis were never required to implement an amphibious landing or fight to take the city back ? I'm pretty certain the Saudis simply landed in Aden and used their air support to blunt the Houthis advance towards Aden.



Most of Aden was surrounded and they brought troops and equipment via land and sea. Thus within a year they were able to take back South Yemen, which is a quite successful operation. The difference is the motivation to take back South Yemen was greater than Houthi’s will to hold it.

Then the war became a stalemate and war of attrition and conventional militaries don’t do well in war of attrition’s.

Another point about Saudi Air Power, yes they have strong airforce but terrible targeting data (even with US assisting them locating a bank of targets). More of the air strikes killed civilians and hit civilian targets rather than critical strikes on Houthi supply lines or military targets. Now just imagine how bad it would be if US WASNT providing targeting data.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436405533695778817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435836008449380353

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435332416458137602


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436375662089195541
No Twitter account has ever challenged me more than this guy. Are we being lied to to this level? Are green stocks so much overpriced???
Is Saudi investments in green energy forced milking of the cow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436375662089195541
> No Twitter account has ever challenged me more than this guy. Are we being lied to to this level? Are green stocks so much overpriced???
> Is Saudi investments in green energy forced milking of the cow?


EcoPapa has enlightened my view on this subject. What is being said on the mainstream is not easily practical in reality but this is not spoken about at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436375662089195541
> No Twitter account has ever challenged me more than this guy. Are we being lied to to this level? Are green stocks so much overpriced???
> Is Saudi investments in green energy forced milking of the cow?



Watch the planet of Humans by Michael Moore. It is explains a few things about the green movement and their BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Taliban celebrate beheading of Afghan soldier in grisly video


EXCLUSIVE — The Taliban beheaded an Afghan soldier, then chanted praise to their leader while holding the severed head of their victim by his hair in a video posted in a private Taliban chat room.




www.yahoo.com





The members here who are cheering on some barbarians and trying to make them see “moderate” should take a look at this video.

The true colors of the Taliban will always be they are scum of the earth. Let’s never forget that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Over $1b needed to improve 10 freeways across Iran


TEHRAN – Iranian Deputy Transport and Urban Development Minister Kheirollah Khademi has said that 45 trillion rials (about $1.07 billion) is needed for improving 10 major freeways across the country in the next two years, IRNA reported.




www.tehrantimes.com





For those who think everything in Iran can be done “cheap” and costs are next to nothing. Sometimes we hear absurdly unrealistic figures to build certain military projects, article above shows that to “improve” just 10 freeways in Iran would cost $1B USD.

So while things are certainly cheaper in Iran, they aren’t basically free like some people think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436449773712781315
Iranian delta wing has 4 GPS receivers apparently....quite interesting


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436449773712781315
> Iranian delta wing has 4 GPS receivers apparently....quite interesting


What would this mean? What would this implicate?


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> What would this mean? What would this implicate?



Outside of IMU fail safe implications. It would mean that this drone has high accuracy likely using the 4 receivers to reduce margin of error.
The most interesting implication would be Iran is using GPS + GLONASS combination on this drone to reduce tilt and yaw error among other things.

_GPS sensors offer substantial promise in orientation sensing, a desirable feature for serving as failsafe for IMU failures. Augmenting GPS with GLONASS measurements can offer enormous gain in the orientation accuracy, particularly in cutting down the tail of the error distribution and thereby enhancing the robustness. While integrating FDMA based GLONASS with CDMA based GPS is non-trivial, we show that incorporating time differenced GLONASS carrier phase data with GPS provides effective fusion._



https://www.cc.gatech.edu/~dhekne/drone_orientation_glonass_gps.pdf



A research paper that digs into this concept (if your interested).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

SOHEIL said:


> This thread is for our Iranian members who wants asks simple questions like "who's the guy in your avatar, which city do you live in, which team do you support". We can also talk about Iranian Cuisine, Culture, Tv shows, Domestic news.
> 
> If you want to ask a off-topic question like the ones as i mentioned above while you are discussing in a specific topic, do it here by mentioning. Thus we won't be polluting our threads.
> 
> For language; "We can use Persian but we'll also have to use English to inform other non-Persian members."



Iran is great , i like them . great people .

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Cthulhu

This is the guy who were killed a few days go, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Look at this Iraqi old man in the Arbaʽeen Pilgrimage. Maybe that's all he has, and the only way to show his passion towards Imam Hussain AS and his visitors. 









Arba'een is show of love

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Bahram Esfandiari 

Albate in Pakestaniha haghe goh khordane ziadi nadaran moghabele Iran. Vali bad nist ma ham rabete khodemun ro ba Hendustan barresi konim. Daran moshgel ijad mikonan beyne hamsaye ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Over $1b needed to improve 10 freeways across Iran
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – Iranian Deputy Transport and Urban Development Minister Kheirollah Khademi has said that 45 trillion rials (about $1.07 billion) is needed for improving 10 major freeways across the country in the next two years, IRNA reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who think everything in Iran can be done “cheap” and costs are next to nothing. Sometimes we hear absurdly unrealistic figures to build certain military projects, article above shows that to “improve” just 10 freeways in Iran would cost $1B USD.
> 
> So while things are certainly cheaper in Iran, they aren’t basically free like some people think.


Construction is labour intensive no matter where you are. For Iran building anything be it roads, buildings or military tunnels is great activity...why...

1-Material (cement, asphalt, gravel, etc..) are in full domestic supply
2-Labour : dirt cheap and fully available
3- heavy machinery : available if not replaced by manual labour

SO : Build, Build and Build....and they are going to do just that under Raisi

Iran Freeway in 1970 : *Zero* Km
Iran Freeways as of today: *4000 Km* (took only 50 years !)

Iran freeways to be built in next 4 years: *6000 km.*
Low cost housing to be built in the next 4 years: *4 million*

These new Raisi guys know the solution and I will hold them personally to these numbers...lol..Get all those unemployed Iranians to work and build the country . By the way US is also heading toward infrastructure re-build but for them the costs are out of this world..! I worked for an ITS project in Minnesota 20 years ago..i recall some one from MinDot saying the cost of an inner city freeway is $1 billion dollar per mile!!..

last words: construction and Auto industry are two biggest contributors to a country GDP..(Iran auto production to be ramped up to 3 million from the current 800 K. )

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436718876876812288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436721621419626497

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 925boy

Everytime there is a thread on PDF that essentially pits Pakistan against IRan, IT ALWAYS GETS LOCKED, and i've predicted that.

I predicted this thread https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-is-iran-upset-with-pakistan.722832/page-8#post-13328608 would get locked.....


and here is where i said it would get locked:








and here is the thread locked:









OH WELL, people on PDF need to stop taking things too personally, especially things that are probably lies and warped truths.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> This is the guy who were killed a few days go, right?



The same people reformists want Iran to support.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Cthulhu said:


> This is the guy who were killed a few days go, right?



Thanks man. Very very helpful.

Baba noghte zan


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436722242507976707
رشتو ی قوی از نقی معمولی متخصص مرز شرقی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> Construction is labour intensive no matter where you are. For Iran building anything be it roads, buildings or military tunnels is great activity...why...
> 
> 1-Material (cement, asphalt, gravel, etc..) are in full domestic supply
> 2-Labour : dirt cheap and fully available
> 3- heavy machinery : available if not replaced by manual labour
> 
> SO : Build, Build and Build....and they are going to do just that under Raisi
> 
> Iran Freeway in 1970 : *Zero* Km
> Iran Freeways as of today: *4000 Km* (took only 50 years !)
> 
> Iran freeways to be built in next 4 years: *6000 km.*
> Low cost housing to be built in the next 4 years: *4 million*
> 
> These new Raisi guys know the solution and I will hold them personally to these numbers...lol..Get all those unemployed Iranians to work and build the country . By the way US is also heading toward infrastructure re-build but for them the costs are out of this world..! I worked for an ITS project in Minnesota 20 years ago..i recall some one from MinDot saying the cost of an inner city freeway is $1 billion dollar per mile!!..
> 
> last words: construction and Auto industry are two biggest contributors to a country GDP..(Iran auto production to be ramped up to 3 million from the current 800 K. )


We've had it very hard geographically.

85 million people, roughly the same population as Germany, but we certainly do not have the fresh water resources that they have, and even more difficult, we have enormous amount of mountains and hills that makes infrastructure construction 100x more difficult than European countries who do not have such obstacles. These factors contribute to the development speeds of the country over the last 500 years. Luckily, the technology has gotten to a point where we can contend with these obstacles that would've been impossible or unfeasible 100 years ago. Lots of job creation opportunities here. Probably why Khatam Ol-Ambia is so big, lots of work to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

تخلیه پاتریوت ها از سعودی
خبر تایید نشده تخلیه پایگاه اربیل
و شاید بعد هم سوریه

مردم امریکا خوشحال میشن اگه خبر صحیح باشه
پیروزی انتخاباتی برای بایدن در صورت صحت خبر
نورمن رول و جیسون برادسکی هم کون خوشون رو‌ پاره میکنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436718876876812288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436721621419626497


When they got bogged down in Afghanistan and Iraq and could no longer carry these plans out militarily is when we first saw the Colour Coded Revolutions and later the "Arab Spring".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> When they got bogged down in Afghanistan and Iraq and could no longer carry these plans out militarily is when we first saw the Colour Coded Revolutions and later the "Arab Spring".



Reality is the deep state will never cease appetite for war. The only issue is the Great Games are starting so the focus will be on confronting China the next superpower. Hence why you are seeing disengagement from the Middle East. The focus needs to be on China. You cannot focus on mere foxes while a bear is approaching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Drone attack hits near U.S. forces in Erbil, northern Iraq - officials


BAGHDAD (Reuters) -A drone attack hit near U.S. forces stationed at Erbil International Airport in northern Iraq on Saturday, Iraqi Kurdish security officials said. The internal security service for Iraq's autonomous Kurdish region, of which Erbil is the capital, initially said three rockets...




www.yahoo.com





Things are heating up

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436803595064729607

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

I recommend everyone read this article, very well written and lengthy depiction of Iran’s missile strategy and the growth of Resistance’s own missiles.









How Iran’s Missile Strategy has Rewritten the Rules of Middle Eastern Wars


Stretching from Lebanon to Gaza and Yemen, Iran has built an extraordinary military alliance. The core of it is Tehran’s homegrown missile program, one that has given its allies surprising abilities — and poses a fundamental, long-term problem for the United States’ role in the Middle East.




newlinesmag.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Reality is the deep state will never cease appetite for war. The only issue is the Great Games are starting so the focus will be on confronting China the next superpower. Hence why you are seeing disengagement from the Middle East. The focus needs to be on China. You cannot focus on mere foxes while a bear is approaching.


Also, another thing about China, just like how the MENA region has been a cash cow for the West due to Iran fear. The China fear will create great money making opportunities for the deep state. Their are tons of countries in Eastern Asia that fear China and need more equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436375662089195541
> No Twitter account has ever challenged me more than this guy. Are we being lied to to this level? Are green stocks so much overpriced???
> Is Saudi investments in green energy forced milking of the cow?





EROI is a silly concept that at best has no real application to renewables such as solar energy with very abundant inputs (sunlight). 

The article he provides a screenshot of says this:

"Scientists say, however, that installing Chinese-made panels almost always results in a net reduction in carbon dioxide emissions over time, because the panels are usually replacing electricity generated from fossil fuels. The emissions avoided after the first few years of a solar panel’s 30-year lifespan can offset the emissions required to produce it.

[...]

“If China didn’t have access to coal, then solar power wouldn’t be cheap now,” said Robbie Andrew, a senior researcher at the Center for International Climate Research in Oslo. “Is it OK that we’ve had this huge bulge of carbon emissions from China because it allowed them to develop all these technologies really cheaply? We might not know that for another 30 to 40 years.”

Some Chinese polysilicon producers are well-placed to respond to Western demand for low-carbon panels. Tongwei, the world’s largest producer, has some factories that run on hydropower. However, Daqo New Energy and GCL Poly, Tongwei’s main Chinese competitors, rely overwhelmingly on coal, according to the companies."



TheImmortal said:


> I recommend everyone read this article, very well written and lengthy depiction of Iran’s missile strategy and the growth of Resistance’s own missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Iran’s Missile Strategy has Rewritten the Rules of Middle Eastern Wars
> 
> 
> Stretching from Lebanon to Gaza and Yemen, Iran has built an extraordinary military alliance. The core of it is Tehran’s homegrown missile program, one that has given its allies surprising abilities — and poses a fundamental, long-term problem for the United States’ role in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlinesmag.com



Good read. I am curious how much proof there is of Moghaddam being assassinated though. I recall some posts on this subforum mentioned the lax safety standards which may have been the direct cause of the accidental explosion. There is also this article suggesting both may have contributed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

You know the biggest Iran hater on this site who refers to himself as a Palestinian. Who curses Iran, while calling Iranian satelite force HAMAS as "Holy Hamas", this guy posted sumthing related to afghanistan two weeks ago where he literally called the Americans and US military men as "Us (ourselves)". What a bad poser this guy is. I bet he will peek into the Iranian chill thread out of hate and see this post.

Can anyone find the post where he referred to the AMERICAN EMPIRE as "we/us". Im disappointed at the moderators who keep backing this guy. Its their intellect that disappoints me, becuz even a kid shud be able to notice who this IRAN hater actually is

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aryobarzan

*Technology is in our blood..*

*Ancient Iranians vertical axis wind mills*





​
*According to the Encyclopedia Britannica, the earliest known references to windmills are to a Persian millwright in 644 CE and windmills in Seistan [Sistan], Iran, in 915 CE.*​
* In the early second millennium, some Eastern and Western states acquired the technology of making mills from Persia (TOT!!!).*​
* Unlike European windmills, the Persian design is powered by blades arrayed on a vertical axis in which the energy of wind is translated down without the need for any of the intermediary gears found on the horizontal axis windmills. *​
* Iran seeks UNESCO recognition for arrays of its ancient windmills that can be found in the provinces of Sistan-Baluchestan, South Khorasan, and Khorasan Razavi. *​
*



*
not much has changed after all those years..lol​

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Iranitaakharin said:


> EROI is a silly concept that at best has no real application to renewables such as solar energy with very abundant inputs (sunlight).
> 
> The article he provides a screenshot of says this:
> 
> "Scientists say, however, that installing Chinese-made panels almost always results in a net reduction in carbon dioxide emissions over time, because the panels are usually replacing electricity generated from fossil fuels. The emissions avoided after the first few years of a solar panel’s 30-year lifespan can offset the emissions required to produce it.
> 
> [...]
> 
> “If China didn’t have access to coal, then solar power wouldn’t be cheap now,” said Robbie Andrew, a senior researcher at the Center for International Climate Research in Oslo. “Is it OK that we’ve had this huge bulge of carbon emissions from China because it allowed them to develop all these technologies really cheaply? We might not know that for another 30 to 40 years.”
> 
> Some Chinese polysilicon producers are well-placed to respond to Western demand for low-carbon panels. Tongwei, the world’s largest producer, has some factories that run on hydropower. However, Daqo New Energy and GCL Poly, Tongwei’s main Chinese competitors, rely overwhelmingly on coal, according to the companies."
> 
> 
> 
> Good read. I am curious how much proof there is of Moghaddam being assassinated though. I recall some posts on this subforum mentioned the lax safety standards which may have been the direct cause of the accidental explosion. There is also this article suggesting both may have contributed.



Daqo is a huge company at the level of like Tesla. Last year stock price of Daqo increased by 4 times in half a year. Now look at the man in Daqo who is melting silicon with his pot on the side. I did not know that.

I read the EROI article and did not agree with leaving this measure especially for Iran. If you subsidize anything like green energy you will get return on it but long term it stays fragile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Speaking of a drone education base in Kashan might be a prelude to a sabotage attack on it in the future.

Of course Iran has lots of education bases for different groups which is a no brainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

US shoots down pair of Iranian drones attacking Iraq airport


The U.S. military struck down two Iranian drones attacking the Erbil airport in Kurdish-held Iraq on Saturday, defense officials said.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437232283589689346
@PeeD

what do you make of the recent long range NK CM test? How does NK’s engine technology for CMs compare to Iran’s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeeD

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437232283589689346
> @PeeD
> 
> what do you make of the recent long range NK CM test? How does NK’s engine technology for CMs compare to Iran’s?



There is nothing known about DPRK engine tech.
But they have their Kh-35 copy and Juche ideology. So Chinese, Ukrainians or Iranians helped them to get a turbojet.

No idea if its their own turbofan or from where they got the tech.
Likely an import for the prototypes.

The thing is: All Iranian missiles are designed for conventional warheads, thus they can't be too expensive or they make no economic sense. Iran needs thousands.
DPRK on other hand just needs 100 or so, such strategic, nuclear cruise missiles and they can be expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437802785953755144
مثال نقض این حرف خود کره جنوبیه و چین که راه واردات و رقابت رو بستند تا داخلی سازی کردند

البته سخت کار کردند
نه مثل صندوق عقب ۲۰۶

کسانی که این حرفا رو‌میزنند یا واردات چی اند یا افراد ضعیف با تفکر ما نمیتوانیم

این افراد به عمرشان یک محصول تولید نکردند​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437809741590319109

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437750159660748807

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

رئیس ستاد مشترک ارتش آمریکا از مقام‌های ارشد نظامی خواسته به دستور احتمالی دونالد ترامپ برای آغاز حمله هسته‌ای توجه نکنند.
به گزارش مشرق، در کتابی که به تازگی نوشته شده ادعا شده «مارک میلی»، رئیس ستاد مشترک ارتش آمریکا دو روز بعد از آشوب‌های ۶ ژانویه مقام‌های ارشد نظامی را جمع کرده و از آنها خواسته از گرفتن هر گونه دستور احتمالی از «دونالد ترامپ»، رئیس‌جمهور وقت آمریکا برای آغاز حمله هسته‌ای اجتناب کنند.
*این ادعاها در کتابی به نام «Peril» (به معنی «خطر») که دو نفر از خبرنگاران سی‌ان‌ان به نام‌های «باب وودوارد» و «رابرت کوستا» آن را به تازگی به رشته نگارش درآورده‌اند مطرح شده است. *
شبکه خبری سی‌ان‌ان بر اساس بخش‌هایی از این کتاب نوشته میلی از حمله طرفداران ترامپ به ساختمان کنگره در روز ۶ ژانویه «به شدت شوکه» شده و اطمینان داشته که کارکردهای عقلانی ترامپ بعد از نتایج انتخابات به شدت تضعیف شده است.
*طبق آنچه در کتاب مطرح شده میلی به فرماندهان ارشد نظامی گفته است: «هیچ‌وقت نمی‌توان فهمید چه اتفاقی باعث می‌شود رئیس‌جمهور جوش بیاورد.»*
سی‌ان‌ان می‌گوید دیدار رابرت میلی با مقام‌های ارشد پنتاگون روز ۸ ژانویه ۲۰۲۱ (دو روز بعد از حمله طرفداران ترامپ به ساختمان کنگره) به صورت مخفیانه برگزار شده است.
*او در آن جلسه خطاب به فرماندهان ارشد نظامی گفته از هیچ کس دستوری برای اقدام نظامی نگیرند مگر اینکه او هم جزئی از فرایند تصمیم‌گیری بوده باشد. وی گفت: «مهم نیست چه چیزی به شما گفته می‌شود شما این روال را دنبال کنید و [اطمینان حاصل کنید] که من جزئی از فرایند تصمیم‌گیری بوده‌ام.»*
مارک میلی سپس در اتاق چرخ زده به چشمان تک تک فرماندهان نگاه کرده و از آنها خواسته که بگویند که فهمیده‌اند وظیفه‌شان چیست. نویسندگان کتاب نوشته که میلی، این اقدام را نوعی «سوگند» می‌دانسته است.
*کتاب peril بر اساس مصاحبه با بیش از ۲۰۰ شاهد عینی نوشته شده و روایتی جدید از آخرین روزهای حضور دونالد ترامپ در قدرت است. این سومین کتاب وودوارد است که به شرح رفتارهای تکانشی و دمدمی‌مزاج فرمانده کل نیروهای مسلح در آمریکا می‌پردازد. مطابق این روایت، ترامپ در آخرین روزهای حضورش در قدرت عصبانی بوده و بر سر مشاوران و معاونانش فریاد می‌زده است.»*
این کتاب همچنین شامل بخش‌هایی است که به شرح رفتارهای ترامپ در روزهای منتهی به حمله به کنگره می‌پردازد و علاوه بر آن شامل جزئیات جدیدی درباره بگو مگوی ترامپ با معاونش «مایک پنس» در روز ۵ ژانویه است.
سی‌ان‌ان نوشته ترس مارک میلی از رفتارهای ترامپ مبتنی بر مشاهدات شخصی‌اش از نحوه تصمیم‌گیری‌های شتابزده و عجولانه ترامپ بوده است. نویسندگان کتاب نوشته‌اند اتفاقات ۶ ژانویه و خطرات احتمالی آن برای منافع ملی آمریکا هراس‌های میلی را دو چندان کرده است.
*«نانسی پلوسی»، رئیس‌ مجلس نمایندگان آمریکا در همان روز تماسی با مارک میلی حاصل کرده است. سندی که درباره متن این مکالمه موجود است نشان می‌دهد که میلی به پلوسی اطمینان خاطر داده که بابت احتمال حمله هسته‌ای آسوده‌خاطر باشد. *
پلوسی در آن تماس تلفنی به مارک میلی گفته است: «چیزی که می‌خواهم بگویم این است که وقتی نتوان جلوی حمله او به کنگره را گرفت چه کسی می‌داند چه اقدام دیگری می‌خواهد انجام دهد؟ می‌دانی، او دیوانه است. او از مدت‌ها پیش دیوانه شده است.»
*میلی به پلوسی گفته است: «خانم رئیس، من در تمام این موارد با شما موافقم.»*
بعد از همین تماس تلفنی بوده که مارک میلی تصمیم گرفته که باید کاری انجام بدهد و فرماندهان نظامی را برای دفع خطر ترامپ جمع کرده و از آنها سوگند گرفته است.
منبع: فارس​——-
*حالا بحث اینه هدف کجا بوده
هدف به نظر من مناطقی از دریای چین و یا مراکز هسته ای ایران بوده*

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/mi...-trump-would-attack-in-final-days-book-claims​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437802785953755144
> مثال نقض این حرف خود کره جنوبیه و چین که راه واردات و رقابت رو بستند تا داخلی سازی کردند
> 
> البته سخت کار کردند
> نه مثل صندوق عقب ۲۰۶
> 
> کسانی که این حرفا رو‌میزنند یا واردات چی اند یا افراد ضعیف با تفکر ما نمیتوانیم
> 
> این افراد به عمرشان یک محصول تولید نکردند​


You don't close the import indefinitely . You gave industry a period to reach to foreign competition. Then they must compete. 
Here it seems nobody care about striving to become competitive. What for to do the hard work when we can produce junks and sell them at the price of the foreign far better goods . And if somebody make any complaint our paid mafia in media and parliament will attack them simultaneously from all direction and lable them this and that. And when somebody tell them from this date your product must support this standard again their paid mafia in parliament will postpone the date again and again and again and if god forbid they fail to postpone it one time who care we write a letter and say from tonight our product meet that standard and guess what nobody there to say how while every noob can see your product is virtually identical to your product from one week before.


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> You don't close the import indefinitely . You gave industry a period to reach to foreign competition. Then they must compete.
> Here it seems nobody care about striving to become competitive. What for to do the hard work when we can produce junks and sell them at the price of the foreign far better goods . And if somebody make any complaint our paid mafia in media and parliament will attack them simultaneously from all direction and lable them this and that. And when somebody tell them from this date your product must support this standard again their paid mafia in parliament will postpone the date again and again and again and if god forbid they fail to postpone it one time who care we write a letter and say from tonight our product meet that standard and guess what nobody there to say how while every noob can see your product is virtually identical to your product from one week before.



سخنی بس متین
باید نظارت کرد که سو استفاده نکنن
باید نظارت کرد روی کیفیت تولید
قبول

گرامی
واردات چی ها پارتی و پول دارند و نه تولیدی ها
واردات چی ها اقازادند

فکر نکن اونی که برات سامسونگ میاره عاشق رفاهته خیر
دنبال پولشه
نمایندگی گرفته و رشوه داده

دور گود نشستن راحته
بفرما داخل و بساز
یک محصول قابل فروش بساز


چرا پزشک امریکایی وارد نکنیم دکتر جان
برای رفاه مردم

ایا پزشک ما در سطح پزشک امریکاییه جناب دکتر
منظورم جراحی ارزان زیبایی نیست

مثال مشابه تو رشته خودتون بزنم
ایا پزشکان ما مثل امریکا در اکموی شریانی و مایتراکلیپ و کموتراپی با ایمونوتراپی واردند

چند مایتراکلیپ در سال میکنند؟

پس پزشک امریکایی بیاریم
یا فرصتی برای اموزش بدیم به پزشک ایرانی​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> سخنی بس متین
> باید نظارت کرد که سو استفاده نکنن
> باید نظارت کرد روی کیفیت تولید
> قبول
> 
> گرامی
> واردات چی ها پارتی و پول دارند و نه تولیدی ها
> واردات چی ها اقازادند
> 
> فکر نکن اونی که برات سامسونگ میاره عاشق رفاهته خیر
> دنبال پولشه
> نمایندگی گرفته و رشوه داده
> 
> دور گود نشستن راحته
> بفرما داخل و بساز
> یک محصول قابل فروش بساز
> 
> 
> چرا پزشک امریکایی وارد نکنیم دکتر جان
> برای رفاه مردم
> 
> ایا پزشک ما در سطح پزشک امریکاییه جناب دکتر
> منظورم جراحی ارزان زیبایی نیست
> 
> مثال مشابه تو رشته خودتون بزنم
> ایا پزشکان ما مثل امریکا در اکموی شریانی و مایتراکلیپ و کموتراپی با ایمونوتراپی واردند
> 
> چند مایتراکلیپ در سال میکنند؟
> 
> پس پزشک امریکایی بیاریم
> یا فرصتی برای اموزش بدیم به پزشک ایرانی​


We are not opposed in bringing American doctors who can work here .
If they can manage poisoned patients in a university hospital that it's a month that ran out of all toxicologic tests and can afford to buy any more test or for 10 day there were no troponin test in hospital . Let see which American or European doctor can manage patient in this condition.
As I said this is the result of government controlled system so please let beside bring foreign doctors here made the situation so that Iranian doctor be willing to stay here instead of spend twice as much as they spend learning medicine on learning foreign languages.


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> We are not opposed in bringing American doctors who can work here .
> If they can manage poisoned patients in a university hospital that it's a month that ran out of all toxicologic tests and can afford to buy any more test or for 10 day there were no troponin test in hospital . Let see which American or European doctor can manage patient in this condition.
> As I said this is the result of government controlled system so please let beside bring foreign doctors here made the situation so that Iranian doctor be willing to stay here instead of spend twice as much as they spend learning medicine on learning foreign languages.




Not for bread and butter ER. For special lucrative money making procedures that our doctors don’t do. I mentioned some examples. Why not educating our own doctors?

Which toxicology test do you need that is out? Can you sponsor researchers to make the toxicology kits since you are top 1% of the Iranians in hard work and affluence. You can create jobs that way too.

You are not just a physician. Being in this website for years, I am sure you have gained financial and engineering tips too.

دوست گرامی
فرار مغزها رو قبول دارم
مهمترین مغزها مهندسان فرز و کار بلند که در وضعیت خوبی نیستند

نکته اینه
مشکل رو کنار هم حل کنیم نه غر بزنیم
غر زدن راحته


----------



## Raghfarm007

Do you remeber when doctors and nurses in America had to dress up in bin bags cause they didn´t have medical protection equipment when covid started?!!!

You think they dont have to deal with shortages in Europe and America?!!!
Youv´e been watching too many Holywood movies buddy.

Iranian cry like a baby cause they really don´t have any clues as to how life is in the west....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437802785953755144
> مثال نقض این حرف خود کره جنوبیه و چین که راه واردات و رقابت رو بستند تا داخلی سازی کردند
> 
> البته سخت کار کردند
> نه مثل صندوق عقب ۲۰۶
> 
> کسانی که این حرفا رو‌میزنند یا واردات چی اند یا افراد ضعیف با تفکر ما نمیتوانیم
> 
> این افراد به عمرشان یک محصول تولید نکردند​



Here's another thing to consider... Stated it before, but here it is again: privatizing and lifting protective measures *will not* result in proper competition. Especially in sectors such as the automobile industry (which unfortunately is privatized in Iran although still protected by tariffs). The notion that competition will reign supreme once import tariffs are lowered and that a magical "invisible hand" will fix everything is simply illusory.

Because in virtually all sectors, theoretical conditions for pure and perfect competition are simply *not* met. In the sort of branches under discussion, what we have instead are markets dominated by *oligopolies*. That is, a limited number of producers, in fact giant multinational corporations resulting from cumulative mergers and acquisitions.

When producers are many, it is not practical nor realistically feasible for them to sit together and reach a common agreement on prices and distribution of market shares. Hence, they will compete with each other. But when they are few, they will tacitly or concretely come to an understanding, blunting competition and its supposed benefits for the consumer.

Therefore, should Iran proceed with liberal economic policies such as generalized privatization and uncontrolled opening of domestic markets to foreign multinationals, collapse of national production and de-industrialization will be the consequence. Not because Iranian made products are worse quality-wise. But because imports will tend to become more lucrative. The quality argument is invoked by globalists to promote their agenda and have Iran regress into becoming once again a mono-sectorial crude oil exporter, like during the shah era or like Saudi Arabia still is today. These powerful entities do not have the material comfort of Iranian consumers in mind.

Moreover, as long as sanctions are in place as a result of oppressive zio-American hegemony, Iran will not have geographically unrestricted access to export markets anyway. This by itself pretty much puts and end to the discussion.

In conclusion, there's no alternative to a self-sufficient, as autarkic as possible resistance economy. The focus must be on the inside, not on trans-continental trade and FDI-driven development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438102905534521350
For those that think Russia is any sort of an “ally” to Iran.

Look at the tech they have provided SK to allow them to join the leading missile club. Tech that Iran has to learn the hard way and thru long and hard effort, yet Russia “gives” to a major USA ally (SK) with little effort.

Russian foreign policy has always been one of back stabbing aligned countries (Iran, Syria, Iraq, Libya, NK) while embracing US allies (Israel, Turkey,SK, Egypt, Saudi Arabia)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EvilWesteners

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438102905534521350
> For those that think Russia is any sort of an “ally” to Iran.
> 
> Look at the tech they have provided SK to allow them to join the leading missile club. Tech that Iran has to learn the hard way and thru long and hard effort, yet Russia “gives” to a major USA ally (SK) with little effort.
> 
> Russian foreign policy has always been one of back stabbing aligned countries (Iran, Syria, Iraq, Libya, NK) while embracing US allies (Israel, Turkey,SK, Egypt, Saudi Arabia)



My brother TheImmortal,

Don't get mad at the Russians. They are nobody's "ally". They see everybody as "Frienemies", as a diplomat at a party in N Virgina told me once. "Frienemies" means that the Russians see everyone as "not quite friends and not quite enemies". The Russians (somewhat understandably) get this from WW2 when they signed a non-aggression agreement with the Germans, then when the Germans tore apart the French and General Montgomery's British Army, suddenly turned on the Russians. So, one CAN understand why Russians are "Frienemies" towards everyone.

Iran, like almost any team who has ever won the world cup or the super bowl, NEEDS TO PLAY HER OWN GAME BASED ON HER OWN STRENGTHS. There is no need for a devoted "ally" as countries don't have friends/enemies, (it has been said before), they have INTERESTS.

Iran FIRST AND FOREMOST needs to discover 1) UNITY, and 2) CLARITY OF PURPOSE.

Compared to almost any other country in the world (except a few neighbors), Iran's large population (thank god for it large population from a strategic military point of view), is somewhat divided. Our culture needs to stop this suicidal divisiveness and introduce more of an INCLUSIVE society and culture.

Can you imagine if Iran accepts the personal choices of many of its people, and just utilize them for their skills and bring them together and not push them apart? I can never explain to you how many Iranians I have met in my lifetime that are just the most amazingly capable individuals I have met, just in my career alone. It would shock you how quickly with these individuals Iran can build turbine blades thermal barrier coatings technology on single crystal CMSX-4 alloy. Just the ex. RR Iranians, many of them in Iran today, can do that EASY, with their eyes closed - no need for technology transfer, even mass-production can be achieved.

Imagine how all the wonderful members here who love Iran so much, yourself, Bahram, SalarHaqq, Aryobarazan, PeeD, Sineva, Flotila, and everybody else I can't remember their member name right now, could be brought together, to work together, and how much PASSION there is in each of them, and how Iran could truly utilize the PASSION of its people without interfering in their personal lives or their religious choices?

Every time I am at a funeral in LA for some ex Iranian IIAF, listening to old guys talking about "Golden Crown" team, when sooner or later, one of them pulls out all his OLD photos to show me, and what he did, what his brother did, what his friends did, ... I listen with joy and see the passion in him, the same as I feel the passion in YOU when you talk about the Russians as an ally, same passion as the quiet Thinker/Analyst SalarHaqq, same as the Intuitive/Self-aware PeeD, same passion as the Persuasive Aryobarzan, same passion as Wholehearted "All-in" Bahram, and other wonderful Iranians here.

Iranians have a very high proportion of "old-soul" people. Hard to describe this in a few sentences.

Iran has a lot.

I understand WHY smart, sharp, intuitive A.S.S. (Anglo Saxon Sadists) find that a threat, and obviously they are right to feel that as a threat to what they want: DOMINATION OF OTHER NATIONS, which is what they have accomplished between them for 500+ years since slave trade out of Africa.

We should focus on our own game, to bring UNITY to our culture, to bestow CLARITY OF PURPOSE in our young people so they understand, we are all just TEMPORARY GUARDIANS of our amazing nation.

Look around, FAIRLY without BIAS - how many countries on earth can claim to things that Iran can?

Our nation saved people from annihilation,
Our nation fought slavery and freed slaves,
Our nation was the largest superpower ever (almost half the world at the time, Persian empire: known as the Achaemenian Empire, the kingdom created under Cyrus the Great stretched from Iran into Central Asia and most of Egypt),
Our nation invented postal service, government bureaucracy, and (satrap) regional gov management,
Our nation fought and stopped the ROMAN EMPIRE from expanding when Crassus fought Sorren
Every major military school (Sandhurst UK, Cranwell UK, Westpoint U.S., Saint Cyr, FR, etc.) starts their curriculum year teaching Sorren's squadron leadership, training, motivation, and camaraderie,
Our nation bestowed rank for the first woman General (Artemisia, Naval Admiral)
Our nation has been the most continuous nation in history (not Greeks or Romans, China, India, Egypt or anyone else) - oldest continuous nation in the world: sovereignty acquired 3,200 BC, without interruption (irrespective of temporary occupation), unlike China, India, Greece, Egypt, etc.
Our nation has repeatedly fought on behalf of those that could not fight for themselves
Our nation has produced some of the most amazing scientists, poets, engineers, mathematicians, etc.,
Our nation has had technology (vertical wind turbines, water irrigation, construction, refrigeration, etc. ) still envied and talked about after a 1,000 years later,

So, don't get upset with the Russians.

After all, they did not deliver Iran the Mig31s that Iran paid for, so under Moggadam Iran built the long range missiles, and delayed delivering S300, so under Hajizadeh Iran built Bavar 373.

They can DELAY Iran but cannot STOP Iran.

Just look at EVERYTHING these SUPERPOWERS have done to keep Iran's nuclear program DOWN ... now they are begging like a dog, for Iran to return to the negotiating table.

*Iran has a lot of COURAGE and PATIENCE and will eventually get what it is due - unlike these capitalists (US/UK/France/Dutch/Canada/Australia etc.) needing economic prosperity to exist, they sell their mothers on a corner street of red light district to sodomites for a fist full of Dollars from Zionist lobbyist and billionaires like Paul Singer, and Bernard Marcus.*

As PEOPLE we have always been against slavery, and even if we are forced to accept it under the blade, we still want and find a way, OUT.

I have never met an Iranian who was TOTALLY SATISFIED WITH HIS LIFE or with everything they have, even if they are millionaires and have half a dozen homes and yachts and fancy cars. What we all want as people of Iran is ... OUR INDEPENDENCE AND GLORY.

Iranian people just need a few WINS.

Like shooting down MQ4, or the attack on oil fields in SA.

So, be patient my brother. Good things are coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EvilWesteners

SalarHaqq said:


> Here's another thing to consider... Stated it before, but here it is again: privatizing and lifting protective measures *will not* result in proper competition. Especially in sectors such as the automobile industry (which unfortunately is privatized in Iran although still protected by tariffs). The notion that competition will reign supreme once import tariffs are lowered and that a magical "invisible hand" will fix everything is simply illusory.
> 
> Because in virtually all sectors, theoretical conditions for pure and perfect competition are simply *not* met. In the sort of branches under discussion, what we have instead are markets dominated by *oligopolies*. That is, a limited number of producers, in fact giant multinational corporations resulting from cumulative mergers and acquisitions.
> 
> When producers are many, it is not practical nor realistically feasible for them to sit together and reach a common agreement on prices and distribution of market shares. Hence, they will compete with each other. But when they are few, they will tacitly or concretely come to an understanding, blunting competition and its supposed benefits for the consumer.
> 
> Therefore, should Iran proceed with liberal economic policies such as generalized privatization and uncontrolled opening of domestic markets to foreign multinationals, collapse of national production and de-industrialization will be the consequence. Not because Iranian made products are worse quality-wise. But because imports will tend to become more lucrative. The quality argument is invoked by globalists to promote their agenda and have Iran regress into becoming once again a mono-sectorial crude oil exporter, like during the shah era or like Saudi Arabia still is today. These powerful entities do not have the material comfort of Iranian consumers in mind.
> 
> Moreover, as long as sanctions are in place as a result of oppressive zio-American hegemony, Iran will not have geographically unrestricted access to export markets anyway. This by itself pretty much puts and end to the discussion.
> 
> In conclusion, there's no alternative to a self-sufficient, as autarkic as possible resistance economy. The focus must be on the inside, not on trans-continental trade and FDI-driven development.



Amazing. But then again, I expect nothing less from you, borther.

Iranian people can ONLY count on themselves. If they count on this b.s. that calls itself international order, or NPT, or IAEA, or global trade, global banking and transaction processing, etc. etc. - we will ONLY be disappointed or even worse, humiliated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438102905534521350
> For those that think Russia is any sort of an “ally” to Iran.
> 
> Look at the tech they have provided SK to allow them to join the leading missile club. Tech that Iran has to learn the hard way and thru long and hard effort, yet Russia “gives” to a major USA ally (SK) with little effort.
> 
> Russian foreign policy has always been one of back stabbing aligned countries (Iran, Syria, Iraq, Libya, NK) while embracing US allies (Israel, Turkey,SK, Egypt, Saudi Arabia)



Not the first time for Russia. Russia gave them the engine for SLV and that did not make them SLV maker.
Also you have to align this with the Ausie SSN. All against China.

proliferation against proliferation.
If China builds up more nuke arsenal and silos and if no help from China against NK, west will respond with proliferation.
That is their logic.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Not the first time for Russia. Russia gave them the engine for SLV and that did not make them SLV maker.
> Also you have to align this with the Ausie SSN. All against China.
> 
> proliferation against proliferation. If China build up more nuke arsenal and silo and if no help from China against NK, west will respond with proliferation.



Most (if not all) of the tech transfer to SK has been from Russia and China...NOT the US due to strict controls on the export of such technology. US is very relctuant to hand over such tech to an even a close ally especially if that ally is not WHITE....(ie. Europeans)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438419137999605762


TheImmortal said:


> Most (if not all) of the tech transfer to SK has been from Russia and China...NOT the US due to strict controls on the export of such technology. US is very relctuant to hand over such tech to an even a close ally especially if that ally is not WHITE....(ie. Europeans)



Counter examples are Aussie SSN. Also French help to Israel for proliferation.
Also US help to UK for early nukes.
Also US material support of Israel.
Also Aussie Uranium support of US.
—————
Anyway, from our friend Neutrino:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378357608126504964
———

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438458745760124928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438461382396157961
Yes
Fuel arrived

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438463071933145091


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Counter examples are Aussie SSN. Also French help to Israel for proliferation.
> Also US help to UK for early nukes.
> Also US material support of Israel.
> Also Aussie Uranium support of US.
> —————



Those are all examples of WHITE MAN helping fellow WHITE MAN. Which if you read what I said, is the exception to the rule. US-Israel-FR-UK-AUSSIE tech transfers are much more likely to occur than the WHITE MAN transferring tech to a brown or yellow man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Those are all examples of WHITE MAN helping fellow WHITE MAN. Which if you read what I said, is the exception to the rule. US-Israel-FR-UK-AUSSIE tech transfers are much more likely to occur than the WHITE MAN transferring tech to a brown or yellow man.



You know, the definition of white is also fast changing.
Believe it or not, the Irish were not called white early on and definitely not Jews.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> You know, the definition of white is also fast changing.
> Believe it or not, the Irish were not called white early on and definitely not Jews.



Now you are arguing semantics. You know the point I was trying to make. And Jews have been treated extremely well since the founding of Israel as their citizens or people are embedded deeply in major Western countries power structure.

White man have been tech transferring to each other since the Soviet Union rise and fall (one could argue since WWI). Russia has been tech transferring to white man allies while neglecting countries with “shared interest” like Iran, Iraq (under saddam), Syria, Libya, NK.

The US protects its major allies and promotes tech transfers to the “white ones”. Meanwhile Russia and China have yet to build a similar alliance.

If they ever want to effectively challenge a US led world order they need to embrace countries like Iran and NK just as US embraces France and England and Australia.

I doubt Russia will ever get to that point, their philosophy since Soviet Union has ensured it is alone and lost almost all of its former client states (Libya, Iraq, etc) while being enricled by NATO and losing former satellite states of the Soviet Union. This lone wolf policy by Russia has been nothing short of a disaster for its long term prospects.

That leaves China and all indications are China thinks it can challenge the US and it’s led world order all by itself by economically enslaving poor countries as part of its Silk Road project. Unfortunately, while China has done many things right to reach the point it is today. I feel this is a critical flaw (call it arrogance) on its part if it thinks it can challenge the US and it’s allies all by itself. Imperial Japan tried this and failed miserably.

While China today is magnitudes more powerful than Imperial Japan was. So too is the US + NATO + Asia alliance. If China and Russia do not unite to create a true axis and bring into their orbit countries who share the same interest in creating a bi-polar world order or even better a Sino led world order....then US will continue to dominate even if it loses #1 superpower status in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Shawnee said:


> You know, the definition of white is also fast changing.
> Believe it or not, the Irish were not called white early on and definitely not Jews.


AshkeNAZI Jews are some of the most hardcore "white" supremacist out there. They have the luxury of being "White" or "Jewish" when it suites them. You would never know there are Jewish "white" Supremist watching Western media though because they have done a great job portraying "White" Supremacists as "Christians" who persecute Jews in their media to feed their eternal "Victim" narrative.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Now you are arguing semantics. You know the point I was trying to make. And Jews have been treated extremely well since the founding of Israel as their citizens or people are embedded deeply in major Western countries power structure.
> 
> White man have been tech transferring to each other since the Soviet Union rise and fall (one could argue since WWI). Russia has been tech transferring to white man allies while neglecting countries with “shared interest” like Iran, Iraq (under saddam), Syria, Libya, NK.
> 
> The US protects its major allies and promotes tech transfers to the “white ones”. Meanwhile Russia and China have yet to build a similar alliance.
> 
> If they ever want to effectively challenge a US led world order they need to embrace countries like Iran and NK just as US embraces France and England and Australia.
> 
> I doubt Russia will ever get to that point, their philosophy since Soviet Union has ensured it is alone and lost almost all of its former client states (Libya, Iraq, etc) while being enricled by NATO and losing former satellite states of the Soviet Union. This lone wolf policy by Russia has been nothing short of a disaster for its long term prospects.
> 
> That leaves China and all indications are China thinks it can challenge the US and it’s led world order all by itself by economically enslaving poor countries as part of its Silk Road project. Unfortunately, while China has done many things right to reach the point it is today. I feel this is a critical flaw (call it arrogance) on its part if it thinks it can challenge the US and it’s allies all by itself. Imperial Japan tried this and failed miserably.
> 
> While China today is magnitudes more powerful than Imperial Japan was. So too is the US + NATO + Asia alliance. If China and Russia do not unite to create a true axis and bring into their orbit countries who share the same interest in creating a bi-polar world order or even better a Sino led world order....then US will continue to dominate even if it loses #1 superpower status in the future.



I agree with your point but also being WASP matters. White Anglo Saxon Protestant.
Canada, Aussie, UK: same blood

Iran and Russia are not like that. Heck Russia has not even done that for Belarus.

When Britts were making ships and having 10 kids each in their faraway colonies, guess what we were doing?
Sectarian and tribal fights


----------



## Shawnee

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> AshkeNAZI Jews are some of the most hardcore "white" supremacist out there. They have the luxury of being "White" or "Jewish" when it suites them. You would never know there are Jewish "white" Supremist watching Western media though because they have done a great job portraying "White" Supremacists as "Christians" who persecute Jews in their media to feed their eternal "Victim" narrative.



There are lots of work to make a United judeochristian entity.

However that Ashkenazi would not find similar beliefs out in the farms in redneck counties.

If you don’t believe in Jesus Christ, son of god, the Lord; it is over.


----------



## Solidify

Here is a video of Iranian TV series 
Gand0 exposing MI6 agents watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Shawnee said:


> I agree with your point but also being WASP matters. White Anglo Saxon Protestant.
> Canada, Aussie, UK: same blood
> 
> Iran and Russia are not like that. Heck Russia has not even done that for Belarus.
> 
> When Britts were making ships and having 10 kids each in their faraway colonies, guess what we were doing?
> Sectarian and tribal fights


Chances are the Axis of Resistance will follow the same 'Five Eyes' pattern -- as it should.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

نیروهای پاکستانی اخیرا به طرز مشکوک وارد قرقیزستان شدند. امیدوارم ربطی به تاجیکستان نداشته باشه

مرز قرقیزستان و تاجیکستان میتونه جنگی بشه و اردوغان ممکنه در فکرش باشه و نباید مثل قفقاز غافلگیر شد
باید در عراق و سوریه غافگیرشون کرد

حرفهای بایدن علیه تاجیکها و سفر رییسی رو کنارش بگذارید 
​


----------



## Maula Jatt

Please watch him if y'all can, he is my favorite vlogger and I am sure y'all will like his Iran vlogs

He tries to go in depth in to the places he visits, thier culture, attitudes way of life 

Did a great job with Pakistan series
truly explored the country as much as a foreigner can

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zectech

The cia trolls on twitter locked my account after I used that to expose bitcoin as a cia operation to the Gravel Institute which is anti-bitcoin. I posted about 8-10 facts proving bitcoin was a cia operation. Account was shut down by cia twitter trolls.



https://twitter.com/GravelInstitute



One cia troll said of the Gravel Institute was "How did these nobodies get 300K followers". Was livid that the liberal left was opposed to cia bitcoins. I have been on twitter for years, and my phone number to verify, that worked for years as verifiable, is not being accepted, when in the past it was accepted. And the cia site of twitter promoted bitcoin cryptocurrency.

I was going to send a message to:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437478963534778369


https://twitter.com/allushiii_new



about my idea of backing the Iranian currency with copper.

That Lebanon should get Iranian copper and value their currency at pre-crash levels and back the LBP currency with copper coins.

Same idea, only on a smaller scale because Lebanon is a tiny fraction of the population of Iran.









Iran steel industry blasts out of the blocks despite sanctions


Having read the reports of Steel production in Iran..it reminded me of a program I saw on TV few years back (I think it was NOVA). The program was about the Viking swords and why they were so effective. After doing some detailed analysis of some of the swords excavated they realised that Viking...



defence.pk





Lebanon has decoupled from the dollar. Now Lebanon needs to value their currency against a stable asset. Copper coins are a sound way to keep Lebanon from hyperinflation and reverse every last bit of hyper inflation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Shawnee said:


> There are lots of work to make a United judeochristian entity.
> 
> However that Ashkenazi would not find similar beliefs out in the farms in redneck counties.
> 
> If you don’t believe in Jesus Christ, son of god, the Lord; it is over.


Zionists infiltrated the Evangelical Christians in the U.S in the early 1900s when the Scofield "bible" was first published by the Stanford publishing house. This fraudulent bible is full of lies that claim that those who stand with Israel, will be blessed by God and those who stands against Israel will be cursed by God. This is were all the "Christian Zionists" come out of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Zionists infiltrated the Evangelical Christians in the U.S in the early 1900s when the Scofield "bible" was first published by the Stanford publishing house. This fraudulent bible is full of lies that claim that those who stand with Israel, will be blessed by God and those who stands against Israel will be cursed by God. This is were all the "Christian Zionists" come out of.


Even more interesting is what happened in the early 1980s when Ariel Sharon was the prime minister of Israel.

In those days there was an offer by the "Evangelical Christians" to the israeli Jews....the offer was simple...accept the "Evangelical Christians" money and political support in return for allowing them to operate freely in the holy land to fulfill the prophesy of the *"End Times"*.

Israelis had a hard time accepting all that *free gifts*!!!.because the "End Times" prophesy concludes with all the Jews either to be slaughtered or converted... so they debated and debated....and at the end they accepted (surprise ..surprise!!).. and that is how "Christian Zionists" came to being....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

https://en.irna.ir/news/84473803/Russia-China-Pakistan-Iran-reach-good-agreement-on-Afghanistan 
Oh boy finally a peaceful concencous it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

SCO formally accepts Iran as new member


TEHRAN, Iran, Sept. 17</p> <p>Trend:</p> <p>The Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO) has formally accepted Iran as the new member of the Eurasian




menafn.com





After all these years, finally accepted BUT (a big but) the “application” process will likely take “several” years thus until Iran’s application and acceptance is fully approved....it’s still not done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

EvilWesteners said:


> Amazing. But then again, I expect nothing less from you, borther.
> 
> Iranian people can ONLY count on themselves. If they count on this b.s. that calls itself international order, or NPT, or IAEA, or global trade, global banking and transaction processing, etc. etc. - we will ONLY be disappointed or even worse, humiliated.



Lotf darin shoma, baradar.

- - - - -



Solidify said:


> Here is a Video to go with the Topic



The brother has in fact read out my full PDF post in this video (even included a link to it). Special thanks to him for the great work. The more people get to hear the news, the better.

- - - - -



TheImmortal said:


> The US protects its major allies and promotes tech transfers to the “white ones”. Meanwhile Russia and China have yet to build a similar alliance.
> 
> If they ever want to effectively challenge a US led world order they need to embrace countries like Iran and NK just as US embraces France and England and Australia.
> 
> I doubt Russia will ever get to that point, their philosophy since Soviet Union has ensured it is alone and lost almost all of its former client states (Libya, Iraq, etc) while being enricled by NATO and losing former satellite states of the Soviet Union. This lone wolf policy by Russia has been nothing short of a disaster for its long term prospects.
> 
> That leaves China and all indications are China thinks it can challenge the US and it’s led world order all by itself by economically enslaving poor countries as part of its Silk Road project. Unfortunately, while China has done many things right to reach the point it is today. I feel this is a critical flaw (call it arrogance) on its part if it thinks it can challenge the US and it’s allies all by itself. Imperial Japan tried this and failed miserably



If China is binding countries along the Silk Road to itself through economic interaction, is this policy not already creating a geostrategic bloc of sorts? Formal military alliance could follow in the future. I don't think China is indifferent to it, but it is probably waiting for the right moment ie for the gap between it and the US to narrow a little more. Because officially forming and announcing such an alliance represents a considerable challenge to the NATO-dominated global order.

While American vassal states and client regimes in the developing world are worse than enslaved in practice, the US hasn't exactly been treating its western allies in ideal ways either. German chancellor Merkel had her phone tapped by the NSA, the fact got public and there was strictly nothing Berlin could do about it. If Washington requests something from its western allies that goes against their interests, they'll oblige without asking questions. Occasional nagging and official protests are only there to placate public opinion. But the thing is that these NATO regimes are no sovereign entities and their ruling oligarchies aren't working in the interest of their own nations but rather are serving the globalist mafia as well as the US regime.



> While China today is magnitudes more powerful than Imperial Japan was. So too is the US + NATO + Asia alliance.



In relative terms, the differential between China and the US-led bloc has been narrowing for two to three decades.

- - - - -



Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Zionists infiltrated the Evangelical Christians in the U.S in the early 1900s when the Scofield "bible" was first published by the Stanford publishing house. This fraudulent bible is full of lies that claim that those who stand with Israel, will be blessed by God and those who stands against Israel will be cursed by God. This is were all the "Christian Zionists" come out of.



Publication of the Scofield Bible is an important chapter in the history of Christian zionism, but its actual genesis goes back a few more centuries. It is in fact rooted in the early Reformation period ie in the 16th century, when radical currents of Protestantism began focusing more on the Old Testament, expressing zionist views (return of Jews to Palestine) and generally enhancing Hebraic cultural references in their version of Christianism. Martin Luther himself started on a philo-Judaic position but as we know he later completely revised this standpoint and authored a book in which he harshly attacked Jews.

Soon afterwards, eschatological justifications for this philo-Judaic outlook were devised by some Protestants, especially the Puritans, who would also play an important role in the colonization of North America and the foundation of the United States regime. And so, millennialist Christian zionism was born, which attributes a particular significance to Jewish people and to Palestine in the specific context of end times eschatology. Among the proponents Christian zionism, one will find individuals who dabbled in the Talmud but also in the Kabbalah.

And guess where this millennialist zionist strain of Protestantism got to develop first? Unsurprisingly, in England... Its religious influence began increasing under Edward VI, but it was after the English civil war and the execution of king Charles I, under the dictatorship of Oliver Cromwell that it gained political influence at the upper levels of the English state.

Interestingly, some non-zionist Protestants accuse the Catholic church of being a vector of zionist influence and subversion. While it is true that the Vatican too has been infiltrated by zionists and other deviationist currents (including (proto-)masonic ones) at various stages of history and in different forms - certain questionable individuals being chosen as Popes, markedly liberal / globalist / secularist reorientation of the Roman Catholic Church after the Second Vatican Council in 1965, as well as the latest avatar, Catholic zionism which is being cultivated by Likudnik agents among right wing fundamentalist and nationalist movements in Catholic communities, it was nonetheless the Protestant world in which Christian zionism florished initially and with relatively greater ease. This of course doesn't mean that any of the branches of Christianity is determined by its very essence to be supportive of zionism. Whether Protestantism, Catholicism or especially Orthodox Christianity, all of these do include people opposed to the global agendas of zionism and freemasonry.

With regards to the US regime, this means that the latter is zionist at its very foundational and ideological core, in addition to being fundamentally masonic as well. Factor in its sheer material power and it becomes clear why the American regime and its zionist and masonic masters represent the biggest threat to traditional faith systems and to nations across the world. Therefore, religious people including Muslims and patriots all over the planet ought to concentrate on the US and on zionism first. Those who redirect the attention towards different actors instead, are doing the bidding of the zionists.

Some useful links if interested in the topic:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Zionism#History_before_the_20th_century




__





La matrice du terrorisme - Geopolintel


Alors que l'Europe est frappée par des attentats de plus en plus réguliers – tout comme l'est quotidiennement la Syrie et l'Irak, ce qui, soit dit en (...)




www.geopolintel.fr




https://www.egaliteetreconciliation...ion-massive-du-catholicisme-romain-52567.html

(The two latter papers are in French but can be translated online if needed. The third one deconstructs the bogus notion of "Judeo-Christianism", which is promoted by zionists.)

- - - - -



aryobarzan said:


> Even more interesting is what happened in the early 1980s when Ariel Sharon was the prime minister of Israel.
> 
> In those days there was an offer by the "Evangelical Christians" to the israeli Jews....the offer was simple...accept the "Evangelical Christians" money and political support in return for allowing them to operate freely in the holy land to fulfill the prophesy of the *"End Times"*.
> 
> Israelis had a hard time accepting all that *free gifts*!!!.because the "End Times" prophesy concludes with all the Jews either to be slaughtered or converted... so they debated and debated....and at the end they accepted (surprise ..surprise!!).. and that is how "Christian Zionists" came to being....



The contemporary alliance between Evangelical preachers and the zionist regime precedes the 1980's and Ariel Sharon's cabinet by a few years. For example, famous televangelist pastor Jerry Falwell was gifted a private jet by the government of Menachem Begin in 1979, in return for his active support for zionist occupation of Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> If China is binding countries along the Silk Road to itself through economic interaction, is this policy not already creating a geostrategic bloc of sorts? Formal military alliance could follow in the future. I don't think China is indifferent to it, but it is probably waiting for the right moment ie for the gap between it and the US to narrow a little more. Because officially forming and announcing such an alliance represents a considerable challenge to the NATO-dominated global order.



Some good points made. But a military alliance made up of a various 3rd world countries that China has created an economic integration alliance with (Africa, South America, etc) will never challenge a US + NATO+ Asia from a military alliance POV.

Take SCO for example, relatively useless as the basis of a future NATO-esque military alliance when you have Pakistan and India in the “alliance”....two sworn enemies. It’s like if Israel joined SCO.

Currently the US led military order is as follows:
US
NATO
Israel
India
Australia
Canada
SK
Japan
Philippines
Arab banana countries (Egypt, Saudi, PGCC)
vs
China

No superpower on Earth could hold up against this front. Nazi attempted Empire made a similar mistake and paid the price.

Thus it makes sense for the following

China
-Iran
-(HZ-Iraqi militias, Syrian militias, Hamas, Houthi Resistance alliance)
-Russia
-NK

Wildcards (potential to flip to axis side)
-Turkey
-Pakistan

Realistically this is the only way to provide military deterrence and allow Chinese led world order to emerge. Or else building only a economic deterrence by ways of Silk Road Integration of various countries will not provide suffice deterrence from an attack.

Remember the white man “acts” civilized because social norms calls for it. But when it’s security and livelihood are challenged they will not hesitate to turn back into savages in order to protect their way of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Zionists infiltrated the Evangelical Christians in the U.S in the early 1900s when the Scofield "bible" was first published by the Stanford publishing house. This fraudulent bible is full of lies that claim that those who stand with Israel, will be blessed by God and those who stands against Israel will be cursed by God. This is were all the "Christian Zionists" come out of.



Yes.
There is a big effort to make a Judeochristian unith which is not historically and religiously correct.
It is beyond just evangelicals. There are lots of groups for that.

Average Joe the farmer does not believe in it. I know it because I have lived with Joe the farmer and Joe the NYer.
————-



TheImmortal said:


> Some good points made. But a military alliance made up of a various 3rd world countries that China has created an economic integration alliance with (Africa, South America, etc) will never challenge a US + NATO+ Asia from a military alliance POV.
> 
> Take SCO for example, relatively useless as the basis of a future NATO-esque military alliance when you have Pakistan and India in the “alliance”....two sworn enemies. It’s like if Israel joined SCO.
> 
> Currently the US led military order is as follows:
> US
> NATO
> Israel
> India
> Australia
> Canada
> SK
> Japan
> Philippines
> Arab banana countries (Egypt, Saudi, PGCC)
> vs
> China
> 
> No superpower on Earth could hold up against this front. Nazi attempted Empire made a similar mistake and paid the price.
> 
> Thus it makes sense for the following
> 
> China
> -Iran
> -(HZ-Iraqi militias, Syrian militias, Hamas, Houthi Resistance alliance)
> -Russia
> -NK
> 
> Wildcards (potential to flip to axis side)
> -Turkey
> -Pakistan
> 
> Realistically this is the only way to provide military deterrence and allow Chinese led world order to emerge. Or else building only a economic deterrence by ways of Silk Road Integration of various countries will not provide suffice deterrence from an attack.
> 
> Remember the white man “acts” civilized because social norms calls for it. But when it’s security and livelihood are challenged they will not hesitate to turn back into savages in order to protect their way of life.



I see your point but there is a point to learn from Yemen or Afghanistan:

*Patience and perseverance wins armor*.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Some good points made. But a military alliance made up of a various 3rd world countries that China has created an economic integration alliance with (Africa, South America, etc) will never challenge a US + NATO+ Asia from a military alliance POV.
> 
> Take SCO for example, relatively useless as the basis of a future NATO-esque military alliance when you have Pakistan and India in the “alliance”....two sworn enemies. It’s like if Israel joined SCO.



There's Russia in the SCO, a developed country. But the SCO isn't exactly a NATO-type military alliance.

NATO includes Turkey and Greece, two traditional enemies whose forces have continued to skirmish even after joining the alliance.



> Currently the US led military order is as follows:
> US
> NATO
> Israel
> India
> Australia
> Canada
> SK
> Japan
> Philippines
> Arab banana countries (Egypt, Saudi, PGCC)
> vs
> China



The Philippines is an interesting example. Although they do have a mutual defence pact with Washington, President Duterte has tried to distance his country from the US. Also, in the face of Chinese intrusion into territory claimed by the Philippines, not only have the latter's armed forces proven to lack any sort of deterrence power, but their American allies equally failed to keep China out despite treaty obligations.









The U.S.-Philippines Mutual Defense Treaty and Philippine External Defense Forces - Foreign Policy Research Institute


On the face of it, the Philippines’ security situation is somewhat puzzling. The country has a mutual defense treaty with the United States, the world’s strongest military power. Yet, China regularly intrudes into what the Philippines claims as its territorial waters in the South China Sea...




www.fpri.org





Washington and its Arab allies aren't bound by mutual defence accords. The militaries of these states are of regional relevance at best and as such would not really count as a deterrence force against China.

Nor would the zionist regime participate in a serious operation against China. It'd most likely sit on the fences, play both sides and draw benefit from their clash. In fact, zionists are busy sending out their pawns into China as we speak. In a very methodical and discrete manner, as per their habits. There are also significant links between the globalist oligarchy and China's economic elites.

Some hints are visible here and there... For instance, China may be in the process of moving towards the legalization of homosexual unions and child adoptions by same sex couples. Likewise, it seems like the groundwork for extra-continental mass immigration is slowly being laid in certain Chinese urban areas such as the Guangdong / Pearl River Delta megalopolis - along with the same engineered theatrics of racism vs anti-racism, which we know western oligarchies are busying their populations with, in order to redirect the revolutionary energy of the working class towards futile intra-class struggles along "ethnic" instead of social-economic lines. We are also witnessing a subtle encroachment by the Haifan Bahai organization in China, with a particular view to targeting successful and wealthy business people for conversion and recruitment. In the same way, marriages between influential zionist and Chinese figures have sharply increased over the past years. But, this is a complex topic of its own.

https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/why-china-raising-prospect-same-sex-marriage-n1109471

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/501588.shtml

India, for its part, is indeed being groomed by the US in a frontline role against China. However face to face with China, India has amply demonstrated its vulnerabilities.



> No superpower on Earth could hold up against this front. Nazi attempted Empire made a similar mistake and paid the price.



Germany during WW2 had allies, collectively referred to as the so-called Axis Powers:

- Germany
- Italy
- Japan
- Finland
- Hungary
- Slovakia
- Romania
- Bulgaria

Many of these countries having in fact annexed swaths of territory from their neighbors, ie they were larger and relatively speaking more populous than they are in their present form. Of course, France and the UK had much more extensive colonial possessions; but these colonies experienced quasi non-stop demographic expansion at much faster pace than the west since the end of the war, thus they weren't so densely populated back in the day (with the exception of the British Raj in India).

From England to India and from the Baltic states to Croatia and Serbia, a few hundred thousand volunteers joined moreover the ranks of the Waffen-SS. Quite unbelievably, there were even some Russians fighting alongside the Third Reich against the USSR (see Kaminiski Brigade).



> Thus it makes sense for the following
> 
> China
> -Iran
> -(HZ-Iraqi militias, Syrian militias, Hamas, Houthi Resistance alliance)
> -Russia
> -NK
> 
> Wildcards (potential to flip to axis side)
> -Turkey
> -Pakistan
> 
> Realistically this is the only way to provide military deterrence and allow Chinese led world order to emerge. Or else building only a economic deterrence by ways of Silk Road Integration of various countries will not provide suffice deterrence from an attack.
> 
> Remember the white man “acts” civilized because social norms calls for it. But when it’s security and livelihood are challenged they will not hesitate to turn back into savages in order to protect their way of life.



I'm not against the above suggested idea of an alliance between China and the mentioned countries and movements. This said, on the other side there's a considerable imbalance between the US and its allies. So I don't know how much of a difference it would make for a country the size of China. For example, France and the UK put together have only slightly more than 500 nuclear weapons officially vs America's over 5500, in other terms they add less than 10% compared to the US regime's nuclear capability. In terms of defence budgets, in 2020 other NATO countries spent about a third of America's over 780 billion USD. Add south Korea, Japan and Australia, and that "only" amounts to some additional 120 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> There's Russia in the SCO, a developed country. But the SCO isn't exactly a NATO-type military alliance.
> 
> NATO includes Turkey and Greece, two traditional enemies whose forces have continued to skirmish even after joining the alliance.
> 
> 
> 
> The Philippines is an interesting example. Although they do have a mutual defence pact with Washington, President Duterte has tried to distance his country from the US. Also, in the face of Chinese intrusion into territory claimed by the Philippines, not only have the latter's armed forces proven to lack any sort of deterrence power, but their American allies equally failed to keep China out despite their treaty obligations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S.-Philippines Mutual Defense Treaty and Philippine External Defense Forces - Foreign Policy Research Institute
> 
> 
> On the face of it, the Philippines’ security situation is somewhat puzzling. The country has a mutual defense treaty with the United States, the world’s strongest military power. Yet, China regularly intrudes into what the Philippines claims as its territorial waters in the South China Sea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fpri.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington and its Arab allies aren't bound by mutual defence accords. The militaries of these states are of regional relevance at best and as such would do not really count as a deterrence force against China.
> 
> Nor would the zionist regime participate in a serious operation against China. It'd most likely sit on the fences, play both sides and draw benefit from their clash. In fact, zionists are busy sending out their pawns into China as we speak. In a very methodical and discrete manner, as per their habits. There are also significant links between the globalist oligarchy and China's economic elites.
> 
> Some hints are visible here and there... For instance, China may be in the process of moving towards the legalization of homosexual unions and child adoptions by homosexual couples. Likewise, it seems like the groundwork for extra-continental mass immigration is slowly being laid in certain Chinese urban areas such as the Guangdong / Pearl River Delta megalopolis - along with the same engineered theatrics of racism vs anti-racism, which we know western oligarchies are busying their populations with, in order to redirect the revolutionary energy of the working class towards futile intra-class struggles on an "ethnic" instead of an economic basis. We also have the subtle encroachment of the Haifan Bahai organization in China, with a particular view to targeting successful and wealthy business people for conversion and recruitment. In the same way, marriages between influential zionist and Chinese individuals have sharply increased over the past years. But, this is a complex topic of its own.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/why-china-raising-prospect-same-sex-marriage-n1109471
> 
> https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/501588.shtml
> 
> India, for its part, is indeed being groomed by the US in a frontline deterrence role against China. However face to face with China, India has amply demonstrated its vulnerabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> Germany during WW2 had allies, collectively referred to as the so-called Axis Powers:
> 
> - Germany
> - Italy
> - Japan
> - Finland
> - Hungary
> - Slovakia
> - Romania
> - Bulgaria
> 
> Many of these countries having in fact annexed large swaths of territory from their neighbors, ie they were larger and relatively speaking more populous than in their present form. Of course, France and the UK had far more extensive colonial possessions; but then again, these colonies experienced quasi non-stop demographic expansion at much faster pace than the west since the end of the war, thus they weren't particularly populous back in the day (with the exception of the British Raj in India).
> 
> From England to India and from the Baltic States to Croatia and Serbia, some hundreds of thousands of volunteers joined moreover the ranks of the Waffen-SS. Quite unbelievably, there were even Russian volunteers fighting against the USSR (see Kaminiski Brigade).
> 
> Thus it makes sense for the following
> 
> China
> -Iran
> -(HZ-Iraqi militias, Syrian militias, Hamas, Houthi Resistance alliance)
> -Russia
> -NK
> 
> Wildcards (potential to flip to axis side)
> -Turkey
> -Pakistan
> 
> Realistically this is the only way to provide military deterrence and allow Chinese led world order to emerge. Or else building only a economic deterrence by ways of Silk Road Integration of various countries will not provide suffice deterrence from an attack.
> 
> Remember the white man “acts” civilized because social norms calls for it. But when it’s security and livelihood are challenged they will not hesitate to turn back into savages in order to protect their way of life.
> 
> I'm not against the above suggested idea of an alliance between China and the mentioned countries and movements. This said, on the other side there's a considerable imbalance between the US and its allies. So I don't know how much of a difference it would make for a country the size of China. For example, France and the UK put together have only slightly more than 500 nuclear weapons officially vs America's over 5500, in other terms they add less than 10% to the US regime's nuclear power. In terms of defence budgets, in 2020 other NATO countries spent about a third of America's over 780 billion USD. Add south Korea, Japan and Australia, and that's "only" some additional 120 billion.



Do not look at military budget as power status or else Iran would look like a pushover at merely $20B defense budget annually.

Look at manpower, navy ships, air power.

Manpower alone between India, SK, Japan could muster = 1-1.5M soldiers.

NATO = 750K-1M soldiers (Turkey alone could supply 400K)

US 1-1.5M soldiers

So an allied force could muster 4M soldiers including reservists. Where as China would be at about 1M or so before having to draft regular civilians. 

Again this is a “world war” scenario aka a “all hands on decks”

Between the Allied forces alone, allies could muster at least 5000+ military aircraft to China’s 1500.

Another issue is China like Imperial Japan has an oil problem. (Indeed one reason for Pearl Harbor was oil sanctions had crippled Japanese war machine). While China does have an emergency reserve (exact amount is state secret) securing additional oil to not crash its local economy during a prolonged war effort would be very difficult. Not to mention allies would attack onshore oil storage in the beginning of conflict knowing energy is its weakest link.

Thus we arrive at my original point. Removing nuclear weapons out of the equation (even tactical would open a Pandora’s box that China may be hesitant to do in the beginning). China will need allies, alone it cannot hope to stand against the United effort of the world.

Like I said individually US allies pose not a major threat to China, however together with addition of US the swarm alliance becomes much more lethal in unison and synergistic effect.

Thus until China develops alliances it will never reach world order leader status. Merely economic superpower status which does not exactly translate to world order leader status. It will have big say at the table, but not the FINAL say and that right there is key.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Do not look at military budget as power status or else Iran would look like a pushover at merely $20B defense budget annually.
> 
> Look at manpower, navy ships, air power.
> 
> Manpower alone between India, SK, Japan could muster = 1-1.5M soldiers.
> 
> NATO = 750K-1M soldiers (Turkey alone could supply 400K)
> 
> US 1-1.5M soldiers
> 
> So an allied force could muster 4M soldiers including reservists. Where as China would be at about 1M or so before having to draft regular civilians.
> 
> Again this is a “world war” scenario aka a “all hands on decks”
> 
> Between the Allied forces alone, allies could muster at least 5000+ military aircraft to China’s 1500.
> 
> Another issue is China like Imperial Japan has an oil problem. (Indeed one reason for Pearl Harbor was oil sanctions had crippled Japanese war machine). While China does have an emergency reserve (exact amount is state secret) securing additional oil to not crash its local economy during a prolonged war effort would be very difficult. Not to mention allies would attack onshore oil storage in the beginning of conflict knowing energy is its weakest link.
> 
> Thus we arrive at my original point. Removing nuclear weapons out of the equation (even tactical would open a Pandora’s box that China may be hesitant to do in the beginning). China will need allies, alone it cannot hope to stand against the United effort of the world.
> 
> Like I said individually US allies pose not a major threat to China, however together with addition of US the swarm alliance becomes much more lethal in unison and synergistic effect.
> 
> Thus until China develops alliances it will never reach world order leader status. Merely economic superpower status which does not exactly translate to world order leader status. It will have big say at the table, but not the FINAL say and that right there is key.



Numbers, numbers, numbers

Did you watch Yemen or Afghanistan war?

*Patience, perseverance and faith trumps armor, airforce and odds.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> *Patience, perseverance and faith trumps armor, airforce and odds.*



That is the dumbest thing I have ever read. So thank you for that.

A US allied war against China would be conventional army vs conventional army. China is not Vietcong, it operates under conventional military strategies, C&C, and military structures. It’s literally building it’s military in the image of US (massive airforce, massive navy, massive troop count). Only Iran is a dual military using asymmetrical and symmetrical tactics.

Afghanistan and Yemen are guirella warfare against conventional army. And in case of Yemen not even conventional army, Saudi Arabia isnt even fighting on the ground. It’s mostly mercenaries with Saudi airsupport. Most Saudi troops you are seeing are near the Saudi Yemen border fighting. Assad also was getting his *** handed to him by terrorists with Tows till Russian air support came in along with Iranian shock troops.

Don’t compare those battlefields vs battlefields of nations vs nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> That is the dumbest thing I have ever read. So thank you for that.
> 
> A US allied war against China would be conventional army vs conventional army. China is not Vietcong, it operates under conventional military strategies, C&C, and military structures. It’s literally building it’s military in the image of US (massive airforce, massive navy, massive troop count). Only Iran is a dual military using asymmetrical and symmetrical tactics.
> 
> Afghanistan and Yemen are guirella warfare against conventional army. And in case of Yemen not even conventional army, Saudi Arabia isnt even fighting on the ground. It’s mostly mercenaries with Saudi airsupport. Most Saudi troops you are seeing are near the Saudi Yemen border fighting. Assad also was getting his *** handed to him by terrorists with Tows till Russian air support came in along with Iranian shock troops.
> 
> Don’t compare those battlefields vs battlefields of nations vs nations.



I am not surprised that you have no grasp of non-physical values in militaries.

Battle of Kabul, despite more manpower and armor and airforce, was won by Talibs.
That was not guerilla hit and run attack. That is true war. War.

Same for Yemen. Saudis have soldiers of many nations. They have a coalition. They are exhausted and worn out though.
Airforce will not guarantee a win.

In any kind of war, patience and faith matters.

If you disagree, keep counting the ships and MBTs then.


----------



## Shawnee

من آدم مذهبی نیستم ولی هر چه بزگتر میشم بیشتر به ارزش صبر پی میبرم. برای موفقیت در زندگی لازم نیست باهوش باشید ولی لازمه صبور باشین
چه مهندس باشین چه رزمنده چه در بازار بورس

من غیر مذهبی رو یاد این میندازه

الْآنَ خَفَّفَ اللَّهُ عَنكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا ۚ فَإِن يَكُن مِّنكُم مِّائَةٌ صَابِرَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ ۚ وَإِن يَكُن مِّنكُمْ أَلْفٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفَيْنِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ

از اموزه های دوران دبیرستان ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Do not look at military budget as power status or else Iran would look like a pushover at merely $20B defense budget annually.



This is correct but it applies to countries with a significant domestic defense industry as well as a weak currency relative to the US dollar and/or significantly lower production costs compared to western standards. Of America's allies listed above, only India might fit the bill here. The others do not get much more than America itself out of each dollar invested in their armed forces. Actually, China would also have to be considered more powerful than its nominal defense budget expressed in USD might suggest, given lower production costs compared to its western rivals.



> Look at manpower, navy ships, air power.
> 
> Manpower alone between India, SK, Japan could muster = 1-1.5M soldiers.
> 
> NATO = 750K-1M soldiers (Turkey alone could supply 400K)
> 
> US 1-1.5M soldiers
> 
> So an allied force could muster 4M soldiers including reservists. Where as China would be at about 1M or so before having to draft regular civilians.



Minbing, the Chinese militia under direct command of the CCP is a parallel military corps of some 8 million, twice the manpower of the described allied force. It's comparable to the Basij.

Despite its rapid transformation, today's People's Republic of China is still consecutive to a founding period marked by Mao Zedong and a heritage of popular mobilization and guerilla warfare (civil war and anti-Japanese resistance before and during WW2). I wouldn't be surprised if these were still taught at Chinese military academies, at least in history classes.



> Again this is a “world war” scenario aka a “all hands on decks”



Much would depend on who starts the conflict, whether nuclear weapons are used or not, where exactly it is fought. If China is attacked on its own soil, it will benefit from home turf advantage and all the bonuses defending forces usually enjoy in a military confrontation. Seeing how the attacking side is supposed to muster several times the amount of assets as the defending one, even with the current differential between China and the US plus allies, I would say that boat has almost sailed already.

But this kind of projection is rendered moot by the nuclear factor. A protracted world war scenario would imply that nuclear weapons have lost their deterrent value, that MAD no longer applies. I can't see why this should happen. In the unprecedented event that the US ignores China's nuclear deterrent and attacks the latter even though this ought to mean that several major US cities would get demolished by retaliatory nuclear strikes, then all bets are open that Russia would no longer stay passive because it'd probably interpret such a precedent as a signal that it could well be next, assurances by the west notwithstanding...

In which case Moscow would be likely to go on the offensive, obliterating European NATO members - just the bulk of their armed forces if they're lucky, and major population centers if they aren't. From what I could gather, Russian doctrine with regards to hypothetical war against NATO on European soil seems to be quite nasty: read, multiple strategic and tactical nuclear first strikes, as it relies more heavily on nuclear weapons than during the Soviet era, reason being of course the widened gap in conventional terms between NATO and post-Soviet Russia.

A similar scenario would doubtlessly apply to North Korea, with which China does have a mutual defence agreement. A convenient sort of ally, one which could fulfill a "madman" role - something which isn't lost on the US nor on Japan, which along with California might find itself at the receiving end of a nuclear firestorm unleashed by Pyongyang under the envisaged circumstances.



> Between the Allied forces alone, allies could muster at least 5000+ military aircraft to China’s 1500.



Certainly, but here also the question arises what proportion of these 5000 military aircraft belong to US allies vs America's own arsenal. My point is that these allies all put together do not weigh half as much as the US. So to me it's doubtful whether the critical factor is America's network of allies and I'd tend to believe it's more US military power per se.

Apart from that China has not attained parity with the US as of yet. It is however catching up little by little with every passing year. In the meantime, in order to prevent any sort of aggression by the west - which would hardly come in the shape of a direct military attack due to China's nuclear deterrent, Beijing would be wise not to build its doctrine around a USSR-style attempt to surpass the US where the latter's strengths lie, but to mix regular and irregular, symmetric and asymmetric, conventional and nuclear tactics which is precisely what I understand the PLA is doing (by including options such as anti-ship ballistic missiles, extensive drone warfare etc).



> Another issue is China like Imperial Japan has an oil problem. (Indeed one reason for Pearl Harbor was oil sanctions had crippled Japanese war machine). While China does have an emergency reserve (exact amount is state secret) securing additional oil to not crash its local economy during a prolonged war effort would be very difficult. Not to mention allies would attack onshore oil storage in the beginning of conflict knowing energy is its weakest link.



Iran and Central Asia. If they attack Iran, then China will automatically have another ally.



> Thus we arrive at my original point. Removing nuclear weapons out of the equation (even tactical would open a Pandora’s box that China may be hesitant to do in the beginning). China will need allies, alone it cannot hope to stand against the United effort of the world.
> 
> Like I said individually US allies pose not a major threat to China, however together with addition of US the swarm alliance becomes much more lethal in unison and synergistic effect.



If China hesitates to use nuclear weapons in case of a full out US military aggression, then it should never have acquired any. Isn't the whole point of these weapons to deter aggression? if not employed to this effect they make little sense.

By definition nuclear armed states aren't supposed to be defeated by direct war waged on them but through indirect means. Which is how the USSR lost the Cold War. The American empire too, isn't going to fall as a result of someone attacking US soil, but by a combination of internal contradictions reaching unmanageable levels, economic hurdles, imperial overstretching and hubris, strategic miscalculations etc.



> Thus until China develops alliances it will never reach world order leader status. Merely economic superpower status which does not exactly translate to world order leader status. It will have big say at the table, but not the FINAL say and that right there is key.



My opinion is that US allies are not what would cause the balance to tip and consequently, that the menace for China emanating from NATO owes primarily to the US itself.

Probably no single party will have a final say as in the power to overrule general consensus between all other sides at the table, should such consensus materialize. But the US's voice would still weigh more. Until China catches up with them, which is matter of time unless some major events achieve to set back China relative to the west. Barring such an eventuality, Beijing will then be able to rely on a relative majorities among powers in order to have its way.


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> This is correct but it applies to countries with a vast domestic defense industry and a weak currency relative to the US dollar and/or significantly lower production costs compared to western standards. Of America's allies listed above, only India might fit the bill here. The others do not get much more than America itself out of each dollar they invest in their armed forces. Actually, China would also have to be considered more powerful than its nominal defense budget expressed in USD might suggest, given lower production costs compared to its western rivals.
> 
> 
> 
> Minbing, the Chinese militia under direct command of the CCP has 8 million members, twice the manpower of the described allied force. It is comparable to the Basij.
> 
> Despite its rapid modernization, today's People's Republic of China is still an heir to Mao Zedong's foundational rule, with its popular mobilization and guerilla warfare heritage. These are still taught at Chinese military academies, at the very least in history classes.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot would depend on who starts the conflict, whether nuclear weapons would be used or not, where exactly it is fought. If China is attacked on its own soil, it will benefit from a significant home turf advantage and all the bonuses defending forces enjoy in a military confrontation. Seeing how the attacking side is supposed to muster several times the amount of assets as the defending one, even with the current differential between China and the US plus allies, that boat has almost sailed already.
> 
> But this sort of projection is rendered irrelevant by the nuclear factor. A world war scenario would imply that nuclear weapons have lost their deterrent value, that MAD no longer applies. I don't see why this should happen. In the unprecedented event that the US ignores China's nuclear deterrent and attacks the latter even though this should mean that several major US cities will get razed by nuclear strikes, then all bets are open that Russia would no longer stay passive because it'd probably interpret this sort of a precedent as a signal that it will inevitably be next, assurances by the west notwithstanding...
> 
> In which case, Moscow would be likely to go on the offensive, obliterating one European NATO member after the other - just the bulk of their armed forces if they're lucky, and major population centers if they aren't. Russian doctrine with regards to a war against NATO on European soil is quite nasty: read, multiple strategic and tactical nuclear first strikes, as it relies more heavily on nuclear weapons than during the Soviet era, reason being of course the widened gap in conventional terms between NATO and post-Soviet Russia.
> 
> The same would surely apply to North Korea, with which China actually has a mutual defence agreement. A convenient sort of ally, one which could fulfill a "madman" role, something that isn't lost on the US and specially on Japan, which along with California might potentially form the first target of a nuclear firestorm unleashed by Pyongyang.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly, but here also the question arises what proportion of these 5000 military aircraft belong to US allies vs America's own arsenal. My point is just that these allies all put together do not weigh half as much as the US. So I'm not sure whether the critical factor is the US's network of allies or rather US military power per se.
> 
> Apart from that yes, China has not attained strict parity with the US yet. It is however catching up little by little with every passing year. In the meantime, in order to avoid any sort of aggression by the west - which couldn't come in the shape of a direct military attack due to China's nuclear deterrent, Beijing would be wise not to build its doctrine around a USSR-style attempt to surpass the US where its strengths lie, but to mix regular and irregular, symmetric and asymmetric, conventional and nuclear tactics which is precisely what I understand the PLA is doing (by including options such as anti-ship ballistic missiles, hypersonic weapons, extensive drone warfare etc).
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, Central Asia. If they attack Iran, then China will automatically have another ally.
> 
> 
> 
> If China hesitates to use nuclear weapons in case of a full out US military aggression, then it should never have acquired any. The whole point of these weapons is to deter aggression, if they aren't employed to this effect then they don't make sense.
> 
> By definition nuclear armed states won't be defeated by military attack and direct war waged on them but through indirect means. Which is how the USSR lost the Cold War. And the American empire too, is not going to collapse as a result of someone attacking US soil, but by a combination of internal contradictions, imperial overstretching and hubris, strategic miscalculations etc.
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is that US allies are not what would cause the balance to tip and that any menace emanating from NATO owes primarily to the US itself.
> 
> Probably no single party will have a final say - as in the power to overrule general consensus between all other sides at the table. Until China catches up with the US, which is matter of time unless some major events achieve to set back China relative to the west. Barring such an eventuality, Beijing will then be able to rely on a relative majorities among powers in order to have its way.



Sorry, didn't mean to derail your conversation lol.

What's your thoughts on Iran fully joining the Shanghai Cooperation Organization?


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Shawnee said:


> نیروهای پاکستانی اخیرا به طرز مشکوک وارد قرقیزستان شدند. امیدوارم ربطی به تاجیکستان نداشته باشه
> 
> مرز قرقیزستان و تاجیکستان میتونه جنگی بشه و اردوغان ممکنه در فکرش باشه و نباید مثل قفقاز غافلگیر شد
> باید در عراق و سوریه غافگیرشون کرد
> 
> حرفهای بایدن علیه تاجیکها و سفر رییسی رو کنارش بگذارید
> ​


Why will Pakistani forces enter the Kargizstan?
Do you have any sense?


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> I am not surprised that you have no grasp of non-physical values in militaries.
> 
> Battle of Kabul, despite more manpower and armor and airforce, was won by Talibs.
> That was not guerilla hit and run attack. That is true war. War.
> 
> Same for Yemen. Saudis have soldiers of many nations. They have a coalition. They are exhausted and worn out though.
> Airforce will not guarantee a win.
> 
> In any kind of war, patience and faith matters.
> 
> If you disagree, keep counting the ships and MBTs then.



First of all Battle of Kabul was not a battle. It was one poorly newly trained army that fled battle. If you are comparing the Afghan army with less than a decade of experience to some equate a correlation to the world leading superpower who has been in wars since 1776, then you are lost beyond belief.

It’s like comparing a boxer who just learned the game who ends up forefeiting against a much more veteran boxer then saying well that veteran boxer could also have defeated Muhammad Ali. Yeah right. Correlation that doesn’t exist.

Afghan army was fighting an experienced guerrilla unit with more than 40-50 years worth of experience dating back to Soviet invasion. At the time no European military could replicate what the mujahideen did to the Soviet Union in terms of losses.

But here lies the issue, China vs US or even Iran vs US would never amount to guirella warfare. Because China and Iran have things to PROTECT (infrastructure, livelihood of its citizens, economic prosperity, etc etc). Taliban had none of that. It’s easy to fight when you have nothing to lose and nothing to protect besides yourself and you can run away into Pakistan when things get too hot. Nations can’t run during war, especially the one that is being attacked. They have a territorial integrity that will disintegrate rapidly to the enemy. (See Qajar dynasty)

Look at Taliban in 2001 invasion when they had to protect, they folded like a bunch of lawn chairs = mass surrenders. US didn’t lose to Taliban, it lost to politics. US politics prevented adequate troop numbers. Or else much like the Iraqi surge, if US had 300-500K troops in Afghanistan then they could have eradicated much of the Taliban remnants (if they didn’t flee to Pakistan).

It’s how Pakistan defeated the lawless warlord regions of its own territory, massive military operation. If US and Pakistan coordinated that same effort on the Taliban, the result would be very different. Taliban wouldn’t disappear, but they would be what ISIS is today...a shell of its former self with limited capability.

One other thing, asymmetric warfare is not limited to “hit and run” attacks, as ISIS and Syrian terrorists shown they were able to capture and hold territory and counter attack. So your knowledge on how asymmetric warfare has evolved is lacking.

Nonetheless, the examples and quote you made don’t apply to nation vs nation warfare. And certainly don’t apply to a China vs US major war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to derail your conversation lol.
> 
> What's your thoughts on Iran fully joining the Shanghai Cooperation Organization?



Significant event and sign of the times. Iran's long projected and often talked about "look East" policy finally taking a more serious turn, thus making it more complicated for domestic liberals (reformists, centrists) to put the brakes on this inevitable development. In other terms, another nail in the coffin of dreams and delusions nurtured by those who argued that Iran can or should operate a rapprochement with western imperialist powers.

Potentially enhanced cooperation against terrorism read NATO-sponsored region wide destabilization attempts using patsies of the so-called "jihadist" or ethno-separatist kind.

Economic potential, and an additional helping hand in countering the effects of illegal US and EU sanctions on the Iranian people. In particular, Iran's SCO membership will encourage certain practices which ought to have been systematized before but were delayed by the liberal Rohani administration, such as the use of local currencies as well as alternative payment systems (Chinese CIPS and Russian SPFS) to bypass SWIFT, and increased focus on neighbors for trade. Adherence to the entire bandwidth of FATF-imposed norms, which is completely unacceptable as it would endanger Iran's regional alliances, but which liberals have been pushing for nonetheless, will also become less relevant a topic.

With the SCO, a new diplomatic forum will become available to Iran to resolve possible disputes which might emerge with some of its neighboring countries.

All the above happening through relationships forged and cemented on largely equal footing. So Iran is not betraying its revolutionary tenet "neither East nor West", since membership in the SCO does not imply vassalage to any major power.

Some might argue that the degree of integration between SCO member states is low compared to a structure like the European Union, but this is in fact a necessity in the sense that pushed beyond a certain threshold, regional integration supposes transfer of sovereignty to the supranational organization. Which I'd be completely against, as such a thing would compromise Iran's independence. Essentially, highly integrationist regional organizations represent but a prelude to national and religious dissolution in the framework of a certain "world government" planned by a certain oligarchy which I have often talked about - hence why these same globalist oligarchs are usually enamored with supranational regional blocs.

In fact, there's a slight possibility that we might see Iran's liberals convert into avid promoters of Eurasian integration up to the political and institutional level in line with the EU model, since after all this could be yet another possible avenue towards globalism. But given the extent to which liberals are apologetic of the west, it is not the most probable hypothesis. Yet, this remains something to watch out for and be vigilant about. In particular, it must be made sure that officials with revolutionary persuasions will not get misled into lowering their guard with regards to transfer of sovereignty on the grounds that it's not a western-centric organization we're talking about. The same measured approach ought to apply to Iran's relationship with the Eurasian Economic Union (EAEU), with which a preliminary free trade agreement was signed in December 2015.

It must also be understood that the SCO doesn't seem to qualify as a real mutual defence pact, so one shouldn't assume that the existential threat posed by the zio-American empire to Iran has been neutralized now. Nor should one expect that Iran will be going on a shopping spree of relatively expensive conventional military hardware in Russia and China. However, Iran has scored yet another point in its defensive strategy, there's no doubt about that. Collective military drills and maneuvers with various SCO members are likely to take place at more regular intervals. In all, I'm very glad at the news.

Admittedly, it's been quite some time since I last studied the SCO charter, its mechanisms and its effective application on the ground, and there would surely be more to say about the topic. But for the time being, this is what my immediate reaction would boil down to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fulgrim

Iran gets full Shanghai Cooperation Organization membership with Russia's help


Iran's President Ebrahim Raeisi is on his 1st foreign visit to Tajikistan for SCO summit - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> First of all Battle of Kabul was not a battle. It was one poorly newly trained army that fled battle. If you are comparing the Afghan army with less than a decade of experience to some equate a correlation to the world leading superpower who has been in wars since 1776, then you are lost beyond belief.
> 
> It’s like comparing a boxer who just learned the game who ends up forefeiting against a much more veteran boxer then saying well that veteran boxer could also have defeated Muhammad Ali. Yeah right. Correlation that doesn’t exist.
> 
> Afghan army was fighting an experienced guerrilla unit with more than 40-50 years worth of experience dating back to Soviet invasion. At the time no European military could replicate what the mujahideen did to the Soviet Union in terms of losses.
> 
> But here lies the issue, China vs US or even Iran vs US would never amount to guirella warfare. Because China and Iran have things to PROTECT (infrastructure, livelihood of its citizens, economic prosperity, etc etc). Taliban had none of that. It’s easy to fight when you have nothing to lose and nothing to protect besides yourself and you can run away into Pakistan when things get too hot. Nations can’t run during war, especially the one that is being attacked. They have a territorial integrity that will disintegrate rapidly to the enemy. (See Qajar dynasty)
> 
> Look at Taliban in 2001 invasion when they had to protect, they folded like a bunch of lawn chairs = mass surrenders. US didn’t lose to Taliban, it lost to politics. US politics prevented adequate troop numbers. Or else much like the Iraqi surge, if US had 300-500K troops in Afghanistan then they could have eradicated much of the Taliban remnants (if they didn’t flee to Pakistan).
> 
> It’s how Pakistan defeated the lawless warlord regions of its own territory, massive military operation. If US and Pakistan coordinated that same effort on the Taliban, the result would be very different. Taliban wouldn’t disappear, but they would be what ISIS is today...a shell of its former self with limited capability.
> 
> One other thing, asymmetric warfare is not limited to “hit and run” attacks, as ISIS and Syrian terrorists shown they were able to capture and hold territory and counter attack. So your knowledge on how asymmetric warfare has evolved is lacking.
> 
> Nonetheless, the examples and quote you made don’t apply to nation vs nation warfare. And certainly don’t apply to a China vs US major war.



We think differently in deduction.

During the peak of Trump maximum pressure, your solution was to cut a deal with Trump. My solution was the opposite.

You know, most people in the world would agree with you looking at the numbers, inflation rate, and other measures.

*History is full of examples of poorer smaller nations who defeated larger, more equipped, richer armies. *
It was nation vs nation or guerilla. Experienced or rookies.

It is a belief system.
I don’t just count the ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

_As the intelligence poured in, the difficulty of the challenge came into focus: Iran had also taken lessons from the Suleimani killing, namely that their top officials could be targeted. Aware that Mr. Fakhrizadeh led Israel’s most-wanted list, Iranian officials had locked down his security.

His security details belonged to the elite Ansar unit of the Revolutionary Guards, heavily armed and well trained, who communicated via encrypted channels. They accompanied Mr. Fakhrizadeh’s movements in convoys of four to seven vehicles, changing the routes and timing to foil possible attacks. And the car he drove himself was rotated among four or five at his disposal._










The Scientist and the A.I.-Assisted, Remote-Control Killing Machine (Published 2021)


Israeli agents had wanted to kill Iran’s top nuclear scientist for years. Then they came up with a way to do it with no operatives present.




www.google.com






My thoughts: Finally most of the story of the Fakhrizadeh attack come out. And it can be said without a reasonable doubt that Fakhrizadeh’s stubbornness was the main reason for Israel’s success. I don’t think you would have seen such actions from a similar official in China or NK during their respective tension periods with the West.

The article largely proves Iranian intelligence did the best they could given the circumstances of Fakhrizadeh’s character and embracement of martyrdom. While there are always room for improvements this isn’t a major failure of its intelligence services as originally thought. For if Fakhrizadeh was sitting in the back of an armoured car (like his security detail wanted) then the operation would likely have failed.

Lastly, the article makes a good point. The killing Solemani which was viewed as the killing of the 2nd most powerful man in Iran got a very tepid response (some missiles fired at some grunt officers in an Iraqi base). Thus it EMBOLDENED the Israelis and Americans to follow up and assassinate Fakhrizadeh.

Which brings me to my next point: lack of sufficient response to acts of war....invite more of such attacks in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> _As the intelligence poured in, the difficulty of the challenge came into focus: Iran had also taken lessons from the Suleimani killing, namely that their top officials could be targeted. Aware that Mr. Fakhrizadeh led Israel’s most-wanted list, Iranian officials had locked down his security.
> 
> His security details belonged to the elite Ansar unit of the Revolutionary Guards, heavily armed and well trained, who communicated via encrypted channels. They accompanied Mr. Fakhrizadeh’s movements in convoys of four to seven vehicles, changing the routes and timing to foil possible attacks. And the car he drove himself was rotated among four or five at his disposal._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scientist and the A.I.-Assisted, Remote-Control Killing Machine (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Israeli agents had wanted to kill Iran’s top nuclear scientist for years. Then they came up with a way to do it with no operatives present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts: Finally most of the story of the Fakhrizadeh attack come out. And it can be said without a reasonable doubt that Fakhrizadeh’s stubbornness was the main reason for Israel’s success. I don’t think you would have seen such actions from a similar official in China or NK during their respective tension periods with the West.
> 
> The article largely proves Iranian intelligence did the best they could given the circumstances of Fakhrizadeh’s character and embracement of martyrdom. While there are always room for improvements this isn’t a major failure of its intelligence services as originally thought. For if Fakhrizadeh was sitting in the back of an armoured car (like his security detail wanted) then the operation would likely have failed.
> 
> Lastly, the article makes a good point. The killing Solemani which was viewed as the killing of the 2nd most powerful man in Iran got a very tepid response (some missiles fired at some grunt officers in an Iraqi base). Thus it EMBOLDENED the Israelis and Americans to follow up and assassinate Fakhrizadeh.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point: lack of sufficient response to acts of war....invite more of such attacks in the future


Meh... this part by the Zionist official deserves to be singled out.

''Both countries were encouraged by Iran’s relatively tepid response to the American assassination of Maj. Gen. Qassim Suleimani, the Iranian military commander killed in a U.S. drone strike with the help of Israeli intelligence in January 2020. If they could kill Iran’s top military leader with little blowback, it signaled that Iran was either unable or reluctant to respond more forcefully. ''

I have always criticized Iran's top leader for blocking retaliations against the Zionist state. Esmail Gha'ani, Amir Ali Hajizadeh and other top IRGC officials were many times rebuffed by the leader even when presented with a solid, credible retaliation that would put the Zionist regime back into the box. I really do not understand why there is not a single massive retaliation on Israel.. just simply can not comprehend the reasoning. Lack of response just emboldens the enemy. I believe it is also haram in Islam to let the enemy go unpunished like this. But perhaps the state is too infiltrated...in that case this might be the explanation.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> _As the intelligence poured in, the difficulty of the challenge came into focus: Iran had also taken lessons from the Suleimani killing, namely that their top officials could be targeted. Aware that Mr. Fakhrizadeh led Israel’s most-wanted list, Iranian officials had locked down his security.
> 
> His security details belonged to the elite Ansar unit of the Revolutionary Guards, heavily armed and well trained, who communicated via encrypted channels. They accompanied Mr. Fakhrizadeh’s movements in convoys of four to seven vehicles, changing the routes and timing to foil possible attacks. And the car he drove himself was rotated among four or five at his disposal._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scientist and the A.I.-Assisted, Remote-Control Killing Machine (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Israeli agents had wanted to kill Iran’s top nuclear scientist for years. Then they came up with a way to do it with no operatives present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts: Finally most of the story of the Fakhrizadeh attack come out. And it can be said without a reasonable doubt that Fakhrizadeh’s stubbornness was the main reason for Israel’s success. I don’t think you would have seen such actions from a similar official in China or NK during their respective tension periods with the West.
> 
> The article largely proves Iranian intelligence did the best they could given the circumstances of Fakhrizadeh’s character and embracement of martyrdom. While there are always room for improvements this isn’t a major failure of its intelligence services as originally thought. For if Fakhrizadeh was sitting in the back of an armoured car (like his security detail wanted) then the operation would likely have failed.
> 
> Lastly, the article makes a good point. The killing Solemani which was viewed as the killing of the 2nd most powerful man in Iran got a very tepid response (some missiles fired at some grunt officers in an Iraqi base). Thus it EMBOLDENED the Israelis and Americans to follow up and assassinate Fakhrizadeh.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point: lack of sufficient response to acts of war....invite more of such attacks in the future


That is pretty bad. I know in the US for example, the secret service actually has in theory more power than the president, in the sense that the Secret Service can forcefully detain the president in the event they suspect he is putting himself at risk..

It is too bad as the intel services should have insisted more strongly in his security and forced him into a bullet resistant vehicle.


TheImmortal said:


> Lastly, the article makes a good point. The killing Solemani which was viewed as the killing of the 2nd most powerful man in Iran got a very tepid response (some missiles fired at some grunt officers in an Iraqi base). Thus it EMBOLDENED the Israelis and Americans to follow up and assassinate Fakhrizadeh.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point: lack of sufficient response to acts of war....invite more of such attacks in the future





Dariush the Great said:


> I have always criticized Iran's top leader for blocking retaliations against the Zionist state. Esmail Gha'ani, Amir Ali Hajizadeh and other top IRGC officials were many times rebuffed by the leader even when presented with a solid, credible retaliation that would put the Zionist regime back into the box. I really do not understand why there is not a single massive retaliation on Israel.. just simply can not comprehend the reasoning. Lack of response just emboldens the enemy. I believe it is also haram in Islam to let the enemy go unpunished like this. But perhaps the state is too infiltrated...in that case this might be the explanation.


This has always been something that will be a topic of discussion for quite sometime at what the appropriate response would've or should've been.

It wasn't the issue of capability, but it is clear it was a conscious decision to not retaliate too hard... I think what the people in Iran were thinking is that, the loss of Soleimani was not worth the potential for full-scale conflict had the response been very strong and it was okay to conduct a measured response and then continue with the countries long-term plans instead of risking it all.

In an ideal world the most appropriate response would've been to strike the CENTCOM base in Al-Udeid, likely killing several major US commanders but this of course would've led to the full-scale war scenario that was undesirable to the leadership in Iran. I suspect the civilian leadership is the roadblock here. To afraid of risking their personal wealth and money of course.

I agree with you Dariush, striking Israel is the appropriate response for Fakhrizadeh and is also much more easier than the US. Attacking Israeli Cargo ships is not nearly a good enough response at all. Missed opportunities


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> That is pretty bad. I know in the US for example, the secret service actually has in theory more power than the president, in the sense that the Secret Service can forcefully detain the president in the event they suspect he is putting himself at risk..
> 
> It is too bad as the intel services should have insisted more strongly in his security and forced him into a bullet resistant vehicle.
> 
> 
> This has always been something that will be a topic of discussion for quite sometime at what the appropriate response would've or should've been.
> 
> It wasn't the issue of capability, but it is clear it was a conscious decision to not retaliate too hard... I think what the people in Iran were thinking is that, the loss of Soleimani was not worth the potential for full-scale conflict had the response been very strong and it was okay to conduct a measured response and then continue with the countries long-term plans instead of risking it all.
> 
> In an ideal world the most appropriate response would've been to strike the CENTCOM base in Al-Udeid, likely killing several major US commanders but this of course would've led to the full-scale war scenario that was undesirable to the leadership in Iran. I suspect the civilian leadership is the roadblock here. To afraid of risking their personal wealth and money of course.
> 
> I agree with you Dariush, striking Israel is the appropriate response for Fakhrizadeh and is also much more easier than the US. Attacking Israeli Cargo ships is not nearly a good enough response at all. Missed opportunities



Well remember 1998 Iran Security Council voted for war with Taliban over beheading of diplomats and was overruled by SL.

Intresting thought experiment: if Iran did go to war that would mean that Taliban (and Al-Queda) would be distracted fighting Iran and there is a good chance that 9/11 never happens as they are likely focused on attacking Iran. Which means Saddam also never falls. Which means Iran’s massive power expansion never also occurs. It would also mean likely that in 2003 Iran would not have shuttled its nuclear weapons program as the Iraqi war unfolded because Saddam would still be in power and thus threat of Iraqi bomb also in play .

So in fact, one can say Iran owes its power today to the SL leaders decision back in 1998 not to invade Afghanistan.

My point: It’s tough to predict the escalation ladder in advance. Israel did not know its counter attack in 2006 would lead to an embarrassing war nor Nasrallah know ordering the initial attack would trigger this chain of events. (In fact he later said if he knew it would unfold like this, he would never have done it).

Thus Khamenai doesn’t want his legacy to be that of Khomeini which is extending a conflict (Iran-Iraq war) that only ended up making Iran even weaker by the end.

Thus current Iranian philosophy is to absorb the blows as long as you continue moving ahead than it’s acceptable. And by all indications every year Iran is stronger overall than it was the year before. Thus I can see the reasoning behind this doctrine (not that I agree with it).

Also SL knows in the eyes of the world....white man’s lives matter much more than brown man’s lives. So controlling the world narrative would be very difficult if he were to cause mass casualties. Most media in the world is favored to portray the white man as righteous and also as the victim (when deemed convient)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Not paid too much attention to, but important and oh-so telling...

*BBC admits Syria chemical attack documentary had ‘serious flaws’*

Read more:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bbc-...-attack-documentary-had-serious-flaws.723261/

@sha ah

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Not paid too much attention to, but important and oh-so telling...
> 
> *BBC admits Syria chemical attack documentary had ‘serious flaws’*
> 
> Read more:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/bbc-...-attack-documentary-had-serious-flaws.723261/
> 
> @sha ah



It was always a fraud. Mustard and Sarin kill in the thousands.

As for Assad’s use of chlorine, I don’t see a problem with it. Israel and US use white phosphorus bombs (which superheat the air and cause your skin to catch on fire) as well as cluster munitions. Both are banned by UN for war use as they considered inhumane. Yet both countries still use it.

So again white man can do bad things, but brown man cannot. What’s new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> As for Assad’s use of chlorine, I don’t see a problem with it.



Even that isn't proven. Many hints pointing to use of chlorine by "I"SIS and so-called "moderate" terrorists though (who behead children and eat human organs).

- - - - -



Dariush the Great said:


> Esmail Gha'ani, Amir Ali Hajizadeh and other top IRGC officials were many times rebuffed by the leader even when presented with a solid, credible retaliation that would put the Zionist regime back into the box.



Is there a credible source for IRGC officials being repeatedly rebuffed by the Leader?

Also, on a general note: this latest article citing anonymous western officials must not necessarily be 100% truthful. Western news agencies lie through their teeth and freely invent things whenever it suits them.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Also, on a general note: this latest article citing anonymous western officials must not necessarily be 100% truthful. Western news agencies lie through their teeth and freely invent things whenever it suits them.



NY times article seems credible. If anything it paints IranIan intelligence in a very positive light.

It notes that in 2009 Mossad had to call off Fakhrizadeh assiaination at the last second because they believed Iran had laid an ambush at the attack side.

Also notes that an Iranian agent working for Mossad was captured after assassination of another nuclear scientist way back in the day. And he confessed and was executed.

Overall, blames Fakhrizadeh for his own death. Which was my initial assessment as well when I saw pictures of old unarmored Nissan sedan being the vehicle he died in. Would be awfully strange for Iranian intelligence to allow him to drive in that meanwhile I have seen VIPs drive thru Tehran driving in uparmoured fully tinted special Mercedes with police lights.

Tho I do place some blame on security forces for not forcing him to abide by the security protocols. At the end of the day, his replacement will heed the warnings much better. The man survived 15+ years on Mossad hit list. I heard about him back in 2003. (No picture was available at that time of him, and the one I saw was when he was pretty young mid 30s maybe early 40’s at most).

He wanted to live his life and I can understand that. Tho I believe his duty to his country would have been much more important and require sacrifices that he didn’t (or no longer) wanted to make. Or maybe he wasn’t that valuable anymore and was allowed to make his own decisions. Who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Most important note from the article is Jamali Fash was indeed involved in espionage and terror, and not innocent.

I am not sure why we should believe every word of the article.


SalarHaqq said:


> Even that isn't proven. Many hints pointing to use of chlorine by "I"SIS and so-called "moderate" terrorists though (who behead children and eat human organs).
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a credible source for IRGC officials being repeatedly rebuffed by the Leader?
> 
> Also, on a general note: this latest article citing anonymous western officials must not necessarily be 100% truthful. Western news agencies lie through their teeth and freely invent things whenever it suits them.



We have one source that IRGC generals pushed for a harsher avenge against the leader order and also frequently have requested revealing more of their SLV/missile power. Uzi Rubin


----------



## Shawnee

Ardeshir Hosseinpour teaching schrodinger equations.






Ardeshir again.
Teenagers and nuclear engineering.

We were in cradles when they thought of deterrence, so we can be secure now.

Freedom does not come free.
Kudos to Ardeshir.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> We have one source that IRGC generals pushed for a harsher avenge against the leader order and also frequently have requested revealing more of their SLV/missile power. Uzi Rubin



Which IRGC generals? They aren’t homogeneous. Some are more aggressive...some are more conservative. 

When the Syria war happened some Generals wanted to negotiate with the West and opposed the Iranian intervention where they say the increasingly long shot of reversing the losses Assad had endured (at the time Assad was on his last legs).

Pretty sure Hajizadeh said in a recent interview he picked the target himself and was prepared to escalate beyond that if the US retaliated. Which tells me the response file was in the hands of Hajizadeh and his missile force with direct approval of SL.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Which IRGC generals? They aren’t homogeneous. Some are more aggressive...some are more conservative.
> 
> When the Syria war happened some Generals wanted to negotiate with the West and opposed the Iranian intervention where they say the increasingly long shot of reversing the losses Assad had endured (at the time Assad was on his last legs).
> 
> Pretty sure Hajizadeh said in a recent interview he picked the target himself and was prepared to escalate beyond that if the US retaliated. Which tells me the response file was in the hands of Hajizadeh and his missile force with direct approval of SL.



Uzi Rubin did not specify but I felt like it included Hajizadeh. He might have been wrong.

He said Nour satellite and US base missile attack were not allowed by the leader but they forced it through. It could have been his feeling only and not intelligence. Tactical differences in Iran versus pure feelings of Uzi Rubin.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Uzi Rubin did not specify but I felt like it included Hajizadeh. He might have been wrong.
> 
> He said Nour satellite and US base missile attack were
> not allowed by the leader but they forces it through. It could have been his feeling only and not intelligence.



He attempt to veto the Nour satellite but green-light the Amarco attack? Makes zero sense.

It is no secret that Khamenai is opposed to direct conflict. He avoids indeterminable outcomes that could potentially taint his legacy...direct conflict is one of them of those indeterminable outcomes. Even the nuclear deal he hedged his bets and accepted with reluctance as most factions backed the negotiations and the deal.

We should be happy he agreed to Syrian intervention. Allowed Iranian military to get plenty of operational experience in the past decade. Simply invaluable.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> He attempt to veto the Nour satellite but green-light the Amarco attack? Makes zero sense.
> 
> It is no secret that Khamenai is opposed to direct conflict. He avoids indeterminable outcomes that could potentially taint his legacy...direct conflict is one of them of those indeterminable outcomes. Even the nuclear deal he hedged his bets and accepted with reluctance as most factions backed the negotiations and the deal.
> 
> We should be happy he agreed to Syrian intervention. Allowed Iranian military to get plenty of operational experience in the past decade. Simply invaluable.


Not relevant to your comment, but it's crazy how the NYT are literally telling us that their wasn't a sufficient response to Soleimani and that they are emboldened. Some of us predicted that this would happen, but regardless it leaves no choice for Iran that any such activity must be dealt with as a "last straw".

I suppose one can argue that current enrichment levels with 2 cascades of advanced centrifuges at 60% is the response, and although it doesn't look as spectacular like a kinetic response, it may worry them more than a kinetic retaliation.

PS: Israel must be destroyed.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Not relevant to your comment, but it's crazy how the NYT are literally telling us that their wasn't a sufficient response to Soleimani and that they are emboldened. Some of us predicted that this would happen, but regardless it leaves no choice for Iran that any such activity must be dealt with as a "last straw".
> 
> I suppose one can argue that current enrichment levels with 2 cascades of advanced centrifuges at 60% is the response, and although it doesn't look as spectacular like a kinetic response, it may worry them more than a kinetic retaliation.
> 
> PS: Israel must be destroyed.



The US/Israel found out long ago that Iran doesn’t value human life and embraces martyrdom. This is in complete contradiction to Western viewpoint of human life (Redlines where if a single soldier dies constitute a quick response).

Outside of assassinating the SL, everyone including the once untouchable Solemani is fair game and won’t lead to war.

That is the rules Iran has set forth. And it is the rules the west is playing by. Too late for Iran to change the red lines at this point.


----------



## sha ah

Interesting. North Korea shows off railway based missile system. South Korea responds by launching a missile from a submarine. The video says that Seoul's submarine launched missile system is the first to be developed by a non nuclear state.






Kim Jong Un has lost quite a bit of weight. They're calling him slim Kim. LOL






Yet another alliance against China and France gets thrown in the trash. Biden couldn't even remember the Australian prime ministers name. He referred to him as "that fella down under". 






The French are extremely bitter about this since their Diesel submarine deal with Australia was supposed to be worth approx $90 billion with technology transfers. Now the Australians have opted instead for nuclear powered submarines from the US/UK. Australia will be the first non nuclear nation to operate nuclear powered submarines. Realistically these submarines will not be operational since atleast the 2030's since the French subs were going to take atleast that long to procure. What is more significant than the subs are access to expanded Australian naval bases for the US/UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> Interesting. North Korea shows off railway based missile system. South Korea responds by launching a missile from a submarine. The video says that Seoul's submarine launched missile system is the first to be developed by a non nuclear state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un has lost quite a bit of weight. They're calling him slim Kim. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another alliance against China and France gets thrown in the trash. Biden couldn't even remember the Australian prime ministers name. He referred to him as "that fella down under".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French are extremely bitter about this since their Diesel submarine deal with Australia was supposed to be worth approx $90 billion with technology transfers. Now the Australians have opted instead for nuclear powered submarines from the US/UK. Australia will be the first non nuclear nation to operate nuclear powered submarines. Realistically these submarines will not be operational since atleast the 2030's since the French subs were going to take atleast that long to procure. What is more significant than the subs are access to expanded Australian naval bases for the US/UK.


I gotta say,biden really isnt looking like the most competent of politicians at the moment.

On an unrelated note,I really hope that iran is giving very serious consideration to developing its own rail mobile systems.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Interesting. North Korea shows off railway based missile system. South Korea responds by launching a missile from a submarine. The video says that Seoul's submarine launched missile system is the first to be developed by a non nuclear state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un has lost quite a bit of weight. They're calling him slim Kim. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another alliance against China and France gets thrown in the trash. Biden couldn't even remember the Australian prime ministers name. He referred to him as "that fella down under".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The French are extremely bitter about this since their Diesel submarine deal with Australia was supposed to be worth approx $90 billion with technology transfers. Now the Australians have opted instead for nuclear powered submarines from the US/UK. Australia will be the first non nuclear nation to operate nuclear powered submarines. Realistically these submarines will not be operational since atleast the 2030's since the French subs were going to take atleast that long to procure. What is more significant than the subs are access to expanded Australian naval bases for the US/UK.


South Korean military developments have come out very fast.


TheImmortal said:


> The US/Israel found out long ago that Iran doesn’t value human life and embraces martyrdom. This is in complete contradiction to Western viewpoint of human life (Redlines where if a single soldier dies constitute a quick response).
> 
> Outside of assassinating the SL, everyone including the once untouchable Solemani is fair game and won’t lead to war.
> 
> That is the rules Iran has set forth. And it is the rules the west is playing by. Too late for Iran to change the red lines at this point.


I don't think it's too late to change the red lines. You can always change the redlines. Maybe Mercer street, could be a signal that Iran has changed the engagement rules as a signal? 

Tolerance levels is set by the SL, and it would have to be noted by the rest of the countries that the modus operandi of Iran has changed. I don't quite see any indication that it has changed, although if their is another issue like Fakhirzadeh I am not too sure on the response... 



After Fakhrizadeh we've accelerated the nuke program to new heights it had never reached before, perhaps they are very careful now not to antagonize Iran who is collecting more and more fissile material.


----------



## Stryker1982

Iran’s new nuclear chief wants fast overhaul of Arak reactor


Under 2015 deal, Tehran agreed to modify site so that it could not produce military-grade plutonium




www.timesofisrael.com





Important and good thing to see. @SalarHaqq

We gave this plutonium pathway up, the fastest and cheapest way to produce a bomb, and received nothing, now the mistake has to be fixed which will be costing money, manpower and time. Regardless, this new guy is making important decisions.

While they won't overtly say it's for military use, it can be reconfigured to function as such.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> While they won't overtly say it's for military use, it can be reconfigured to function as such.



Too costly to reconfigure it at this point. He is saying he wants to get it up and running as the research reactor it was ment to be after signing the deal. The West hasn’t been helping as much as they should per JCPOA. It’s been 6 years and it isn’t online yet...you could build a nuclear reactor from scratch in that same time frame. Simply absurd.


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> Iran’s new nuclear chief wants fast overhaul of Arak reactor
> 
> 
> Under 2015 deal, Tehran agreed to modify site so that it could not produce military-grade plutonium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important and good thing to see. @SalarHaqq
> 
> We gave this plutonium pathway up, the fastest and cheapest way to produce a bomb, and received nothing, now the mistake has to be fixed which will be costing money, manpower and time. Regardless, this new guy is making important decisions.
> 
> While they won't overtly say it's for military use, it can be reconfigured to function as such.


Its honestly hard to know whether hes talking about finishing the reconstruction of the reactor to the new smaller enriched core,or whether hes talking about restoring it to its original larger nu core.
Of course I wouldnt trust a zionist source as far as I could sh!t,piss or spit it.
Effectively the whole things been on pause ever since iran started rolling back its participation in the jcpoa,as it made no sense to continue to modify it if the jcpoa was dead,yet while even a small chance remains of its revival,it makes no sense to start work on restoring it to its original configuration,even tho the chump regime by sanctioning the foreign companies involved in the reworking of the design pretty much handed iran the perfect excuse to return the reactor to its original configuration.


----------



## sha ah

The Americans are not even offering compensation for this. They made a mistake and nobody is even held accountable. Disgusting. Does anyone actually believe that they genuinely care about Muslims in China ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439236078683181059

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

A record 1.6 million people were vaccinated in Iran in 1 day as Covid-19 infection/death rates are on the way down. At this rate, by the end of October, the majority of eligible people will have received 1 dose.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Which countries know Iran the best*​An Iranian researcher provides his scientific findings on the subject ..I have provided the this list an an interest to all of us Iranians..few surprises..... that our neighbours know not much about us.. Amongst the Arabs, UAE knows the most (lots of Iranians in UAE) and Iraqis and Saudis know the least about us ...Iraq was a big surprise!!...I would have been interested to know Pakistan this what he says about Pakistan (پاکستا ن عمدتاً خود را با اعراب خلیج فارس تعریف کرده است.) meaning _"Pakistan has defined herself with the Persian gulf Arabs"_ . However being in this forum long enough I would put Pakistan in group C (medium knowledge)..Any way here is article ..google translate it if you do not read Farsi.

*Group A: (Exceptional knowledge of Iran): UK*

*Group B: (great knowledge of Iran): Israel, France, Russia

Group C: (medium knowledge of Iran): India, UAE, Japan,Turkey, Italy, US, Germany and China!!)..

Group D: Iraq, Saudi Arabia and Canada.*

*
کدام کشور دقیق‌ترین شناخت را از ایران دارد؟*
*محمود سریع القلم*





ضمن اینکه در انتهای این مطلب، به ترتیب اهمیت، لیستی از کشورها آمده اما دلیل کانونی که انگلستان، دقیق‌ترین شناخت را دارد بخاطر این است که در پی تغییر در ایران نیست.
ابتدا «شناخت» و «دقیق‌ترین» را تعریف می‌کنیم. *منظور از شناخت، فهم یک پدیده یا جامعه آنگونه که «هست» نه آنگونه که «باید باشد.»* شاید هیچ ملتی به اندازه انگلیسی‌ها، کنجکاوی برای فهم پدیده‌های «متفاوت و متضاد» را نداشته باشد. حکومت و محقق انگلیسی این توان فکری را دارد که سوژه‌ی مورد مطالعه را از نظام باورها و آرزوهای خود تفکیک کند: سعی می‌کند سوژه را آنگونه که هست و با منطق خودِ سوژه بدون آنکه آن را قبول کند بفهمد. در فرایند این شناخت، او در پی تغییر سوژه نیست. *تئوری تغییر انگلیسی بر این اصل استوار است که: اصولاً چرا باید دیگران را تغییر داد؟ مگر یک هندی یا چینی یا قطری میتواند در عوالم ذهنی و عینی یک انگلیسی ورود کرده و سیر کند؟ این چه کاری است که برای تغییر جوامع دیگر باید پول و منابع هزینه کرد. با این روش، انگلیسی به سراغ دالان‌های هزارتوی (Labyrinth) ذهن سوژه میرود تا با جامعه‌ شناسی و روانشناسی، نظام «کنش-واکنش» او را واکاوی و استخراج کند. او به دنبال خوب و بد، غلط و درست، عاقل و نادان، موفق و غیر موفق و امثالهم نیست. شناخت دقیق یعنی: مخاطب به چه می‌اندیشد؟ چه امری برای او مهم است؟ محرکه‌ی عصبانیت او چیست؟ عامل خوشحالی او چه میتواند باشد؟ اولویت‌بندی ذهن او چگونه است؟ منابع رضایت و عدم رضایت او کدامند؟ و شاید از همه مهم‌تر، تعریف سوژه از زندگی چیست؟* انگلیسی تلاش می‌کند به طور دقیق و با دقت عینی و مستقل از ذهنیت خود، به پاسخ‌های مطمئن دست یابد چون بسیار سخت و بلکه محال است حال و هوا، آداب، سنتها و باورهای ملّت‌های دیگر را تغییر داد و شبیه خود کرد. هدف از شناختِ عمیق اجتماعی و روانی سوژه چیست؟ هدف این است که دایره‌ای شکل داد تا خود و مخاطب در آن دایره‌ی مشترک، منافع مشترکی را تعریف کرده و آنها را با درصدهای مختلف تحقق بخشند.
نکته‌ی کلیدی در بحث فوق این است که تا چه میزان یک کشورظرفیت ادراک و تحلیل از مخاطب را خارج از تعصبات، ارزشها و قالب‌های خود کسب کرده است. شناخت دیگران صرفاً از لِنز خود باعث مخدوش شدن شناخت می شود (Predispositions or Pre-conceived Notions). *ترسیم کردن دنیای دیگران و وصل کردن نقاط رفتاری در نقشه‌ی بزرگ ذهن یک فرد یا ملت، خود تخصص است.* مدت‌هاست که گفته می‌شود جهان، جهان داده‌ها و اطلاعات است. اما شاید بتوان نکته‌ی به مراتب با اهمیت تری را مطرح کرد: *پردازش اطلاعات از خود اطلاعات برجسته تر است* (Information Processing). انگلیسی‌ها ضمن اینکه نسبت به آنچه معرف آنهاست اعتماد به نفس دارند، ولی وقتی با تفاوت‌ها و تناقضات در محیط بین‌المللی روبرو می‌شوند در پی هضم آن در قالب منافع خود هستند. برای آنکه اطلاعات در مورد کشورها و جریان‌ها را مطالعه کنند، حتی‌المقدور نظام باورهای خود را کنار گذاشته و از زوایای درونی جهان مخاطب سعی می‌کنند او را بفهمند. از این رو، طی چند قرن عملکرد بین‌المللی انگلستان، انگلیسی‌ها به دنبال دموکراتیک کردن دیگران نبوده‌اند. در تاریخ قاجار آمده که سفیر جدید انگلستان در ایران در بازار کاشان قدم میزده و ناگهان صدای اذان شنیده می‌شود. از مترجم ایرانی می‌پرسد: این صدای چیست؟ می گوید: دعوت مردم برای ادای نماز ظهر در مسجد است. باز می‌پرسد: این با منافع بریتانیای کبیردر تضاد است؟ جواب می‌آید: خیر، اینها سنن و آداب مذهبی هستند. سپس با آرامش می‌گوید: ما کاری با سنت اذان و آداب عبادت و مسجد نداریم. اینها مسائل محلی هستند. *اگر فهم و پردازش اطلاعاتِ یک مخاطب فرضی، صرفاً مبتنی بر نظامِ فکری پردازش کننده باشد، تعدد خطاها بیشتر می‌شود.* حتی باراک اوباما در سال آخر ریاست جمهوری خود در ماه مه 2016 طی مصاحبه‌ای با مجله آتلانتیک به خطاهای سیاست خارجی و مشکل پردازش اطلاعات اشاره می‌کند. این درحالی است که به واسطه‌ی فناوری، هیچ کشوری به اندازه‌ی آمریکا بر داده‌ها در کل نظام بین‌المللی تسلط و دسترسی ندارد، اما این دسترسی به اطلاعات، ضرورتاً به توانایی در پردازش منجر نمی‌شود. معمولاً گفته میشود پردازش داده‌ها محتاج تحصیل و مدرک دانشگاهی است ولی داشتن متدولوژی از داشتنِ صرفِ مدرک به مراتب کلیدی‌تر است. *تفکیک میان آنچه هست و آنچه باید باشد، به انبوهی از مهارت‌های روشی و در عین حال نیاز به احاطۀ عمیق بر نظریه‌های انسان شناسی دارد.* یکی از نمادهای انسان‌شناسی نزد انگلیسی‌ها این است که دشمن را نباید صد در صد شکست داد چون ممکن است در مقطعی استفاده‌ای داشته باشد. از منظر تئوریک نیز، هیچ انسان و جامعه‌ای دوست ندارد کاملاً شکست بخورد. نحوۀ برخورد با دشمن خود یک تخصص است که ضرورتاً با گرفتن مدرک و دکترا به دست نمی آید. ضعیف ترین روش، روش کلامی و یا امروزی آن توییتری است. چینی ها بعد از انگلیسی ها، توانمند ترین کشور در برخورد با دوست و دشمن هستند. Sun Tzu می گوید: وقتی دشمن مشغول اشتباه است نباید مزاحم او شد. انگلیسی ها و چینی ها، آرام ترین سیاست مداران و خاورمیانه ای ها عصبانی ترین ها را دارا هستند. عموماً ریشۀ عصبانیت و هیاهو چه فردی و چه سیاسی، در ضعفِ اعتمادِ به نفس است. 
در دوران پس از رنسانس، انگلیس و فرانسه 155 بار باهم جنگیده‌اند و هم اکنون نیز در محافل خصوصی، سخنان نه چندان خوبی نسبت به هم می‌گویند ولی منافع عظیمی را در دایره‌ای مشترک تعریف کرده‌اند. اصولاً انسان‌ها و جوامع به سختی یکدیگر را تائید می کنند، اما منافع است که آنها را به یکدیگر پایبند می‌کند. از این رو، شاید در کلِ متونِ علوم انسانی، هیچ شناختی با اهمیت‌تر از شناخت «طبع بشر» نباشد. وقتی دست اندرکاران دیپلماسی ایران به اعرابِ خلیج فارس می‌گویند: شما امنیت خود را می‌خرید، این چند ضعف شناختی را دنبال می‌کند. اول اینکه این افراد، تاریخ نخوانده‌اند و با مسائل یک صدسال گذشته جزیره العرب آشنایی ندارند. دوم اینکه با ساخت اجتماعی و طایفگی این منطقه ناآشنا بوده و سوم اینکه اصولاً این کشورها کدام منابع داخلی برای تامین امنیت ملّی خود را دارند که بتوان چنین انتظاری را از آنها داشت؟ همین بی دقتی ها در حرف زدن، زمینۀ بسیاری بد بینی ها شده است. آیا می توان گفت که رعایت روان شناسی کلام و مدیریت با حوصلۀ واکنش ها در سیاست خارجی ایران درحداقل خود است؟ ممکن است خواننده محترم این نقد را مطرح کند که نتیجه این بحث، حفظ وضع موجود و فقدان تغییر می‌شود. جواب این نقد اینگونه است که تغییر در بستر خاص خود امکان پذیر است. اگر آن بسترهای فکری و اجتماعی و ساختاری آماده نباشند و اقناع نشوند، تغییر محقق نمی‌شود. دولت فدرال آمریکا، حدود 16000 زیرمجموعه دارد و به همین دلیل تغییر در سیاست‌گذاری‌های آن، آهسته پیش می‌رود (Inertia) در حالی که در کشوری مانند چین یا روسیه، تغییر در سیاست خارجی نتیجۀ تبادلات و محاسبات در گروه‌های بسیار کوچک است و تابع بوروکراسی های گسترده نیست. دلیلِ علمی شکست برجام، شناخت دست‌اندرکاران از نظام بین‌الملل بر اساس قالب‌های ذهنی داخلی بود. در عین حال، عدم آشنایی رسانه‌های داخلی با تاریخ و تار و پود بین‌المللی، سبب پایکوبی و جشن‌های زودرس شد. یکی از بنیان‌های تئوریک جنگ و تضاد و تقابل های تمام نشدنی در خاورمیانه بخاطراین است که عموماً همه میخواهند دیگران را شبیه خود کنند و نمی توانند دایره های مشترک ایجاد کنند.
*از عبارت «آنچه هست و نه آنچه که باید باشد»، چه نکاتی را می‌توان برای سیاست خارجی و رفتار بین‌المللی ایران استخراج کرد؟* کدام منافع مشترک، ایران را به منطقه متصل می‌کند؟ در روابط بین‌الملل امروز، منطقه گرایی به معنای اتصالات گسترده اقتصادی بسیار مرسوم شده است. اما این منطقه گرایی، به پیش‌نیازهایی در حوزه باورهای سیاسی و فرهنگی و تاریخی وابسته است و به همین دلیل ده کشور عضو آسهآن (ASEAN) در جنوب و شرق آسیا به موازات تعلقات وسیع تاریخی و اجتماعی و حتی مذهبی و هم اکنون اقتصادی، نمونه ای موفق از منطقه گرایی را رقم زده اند. یک وقت جبر جغرافیایی باعث میشود کشوری با همسایه‌ی خود تعامل کند بدون اینکه او را قبول داشته باشد مانند کره جنوبی نسبت به چین. اما زمانی یک کشور، همسایه‌ی خود را به دلایل مختلف در ذهن و قلب خود قبول دارد مانند کشورهای اسکاندیناوی. به نظر می‌رسد حتی عراقی‌ها که اشتراکات فراوانی با ایران دارند، در نهایت با هم زبان‌های خود راحت‌ترند. پاکستان عمدتاً خود را با اعراب خلیج فارس تعریف کرده است. اعراب خلیج فارس، کانون‌های مشترک فراوانی با هم دارند و با ثروت چند تریلیونی، انتخاب های فراوانی دارند و در اعماق ذهن خود، ایران را صرفاً جبر جغرافیایی می دانند. حتی جمهوری آذربایجان حلقه‌های مشترک بسیاری با ترکیه و اسراییل ایجاد کرده است. به نظرمی رسد ترکیه هم مرتب در پی شکار فرصت ها است. متدولوژی دولت بایدن در هفت ماه گذشته، هم گرایی خاورمیانه منهای ایران بوده و می خواهد آن را از دور مدیریت کند. آمریکا می خواهد با هم گرایی اقتصادی، واقعیت های جدید سیاسی به وجود آورد.
تجربۀ این نویسنده با 114 کشور جهان از نزدیک، این مشاهده‌ی علمی را نشان می‌دهد که سه کشورهند، مصر و ژاپن، مستقل از اینکه چه میزان شناخت از ایرانِ امروز دارند، ، به راستی ایران را چه در سطح حاکمیت ها و چه در سطح مردم خودشان قبول دارند و به ایران و ایرانی، تمدنی می‌نگرند هر چند به خاطر فشار غرب فعلاً فاصله می گیرند. اما در سطح منطقهای، ایران کشوری فوق العاده خاص است و غریب و نتوانسته منافع خود را با کشوری قفل کند. به همین دلیل راحت تحریم می شود چون با کشوری منافع استراژیک ندارد. همچنان که این نویسنده طی کتابی پیرامون سیاست خارجی ایران در سال 1378 تبیین نمود، به نظر می‌رسد مهمترین منبع تامین امنیت و حاکمیت ملّی کشور در منطقۀ خاورمیانه، بسط ارتباطات گسترده اقتصادی و تجاری است، به طوریکه هندی ها با حضور 9 میلیونی خود در کشورهای خلیج فارس، حدود 35 میلیارد دلار در سال برای کشورشان درآمد تولید می‌کنند. اما به لحاظ شناختی و تئوریک، گسترش چنین روابط اقتصادی در منطقه بدون کاهش تنش در مناسبات بین‌المللی امکان‌پذیر نخواهد بود. اگر هدف، کارآمدی و ثبات در زندگی مردم ایران باشد، سهمِ اهمیتِ سیاست خارجی در تدوین این دکترین، شاید به 70 درصد برسد. از این رو، دانش بین‌المللی از آنچه که هست و واقعیت دارد چه برای سیاست‌مدار، چه نویسنده، چه رسانه، برای آیندۀ ایران تعیین کننده است.
در خاتمه، 15 کشور به ترتیب بر اساس عمق شناختی که از فرهنگ، جامعه، سیاست و روانشناسی ایران و ایرانی دارند، آورده می‌شود. مبنای این تقسیم بندی، مطالعات علمی و مشاهده در صدها کنفرانس بین المللی نویسنده طی 25 سال گذشته به عنوان یک دانشجوی روابط بین الملل است:
*گروه الف* (شناخت منحصر به فرد)

انگلستان
*گروه ب *(شناخت بسیارعالی)

اسراییل
فرانسه
روسیه
*گروه پ* (شناخت متوسط)

هند
امارات
ژاپن
ترکیه
ایتالیا
آمریکا
آلمان
چین
*گروه ت* (شناخت ضعیف)

عراق
عربستان
کانادا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> *Which countries know Iran the best*
> 
> An Iranian researcher provides his scientific findings on the subject ..I have provided the this list an an interest to all of us Iranians..few surprises..... that our neighbours know not much about us.. Amongst the Arabs, UAE knows the most (lots of Iranians in UAE) and Iraqis and Saudis know the least about us ...Iraq was a big surprise!!...I would have been interested to know Pakistan this what he says about Pakistan (پاکستا ن عمدتاً خود را با اعراب خلیج فارس تعریف کرده است.) meaning _"Pakistan has defined herself with the Persian gulf Arabs"_ . However being in this forum long enough I would put Pakistan in group C (medium knowledge)..Any way here is article ..google translate it if you do not read Farsi.
> 
> *Group A: (Exceptional knowledge of Iran): UK*
> 
> *Group B: (great knowledge of Iran): Israel, France, Russia
> 
> Group C: (medium knowledge of Iran): India, UAE, Japan,Turkey, Italy, US, Germany and China!!)..
> 
> Group D: Iraq, Saudi Arabia and Canada.*
> 
> *کدام کشور دقیق‌ترین شناخت را از ایران دارد؟*
> *محمود سریع القلم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ضمن اینکه در انتهای این مطلب، به ترتیب اهمیت، لیستی از کشورها آمده اما دلیل کانونی که انگلستان، دقیق‌ترین شناخت را دارد بخاطر این است که در پی تغییر در ایران نیست.
> ابتدا «شناخت» و «دقیق‌ترین» را تعریف می‌کنیم. *منظور از شناخت، فهم یک پدیده یا جامعه آنگونه که «هست» نه آنگونه که «باید باشد.»* شاید هیچ ملتی به اندازه انگلیسی‌ها، کنجکاوی برای فهم پدیده‌های «متفاوت و متضاد» را نداشته باشد. حکومت و محقق انگلیسی این توان فکری را دارد که سوژه‌ی مورد مطالعه را از نظام باورها و آرزوهای خود تفکیک کند: سعی می‌کند سوژه را آنگونه که هست و با منطق خودِ سوژه بدون آنکه آن را قبول کند بفهمد. در فرایند این شناخت، او در پی تغییر سوژه نیست. *تئوری تغییر انگلیسی بر این اصل استوار است که: اصولاً چرا باید دیگران را تغییر داد؟ مگر یک هندی یا چینی یا قطری میتواند در عوالم ذهنی و عینی یک انگلیسی ورود کرده و سیر کند؟ این چه کاری است که برای تغییر جوامع دیگر باید پول و منابع هزینه کرد. با این روش، انگلیسی به سراغ دالان‌های هزارتوی (Labyrinth) ذهن سوژه میرود تا با جامعه‌ شناسی و روانشناسی، نظام «کنش-واکنش» او را واکاوی و استخراج کند. او به دنبال خوب و بد، غلط و درست، عاقل و نادان، موفق و غیر موفق و امثالهم نیست. شناخت دقیق یعنی: مخاطب به چه می‌اندیشد؟ چه امری برای او مهم است؟ محرکه‌ی عصبانیت او چیست؟ عامل خوشحالی او چه میتواند باشد؟ اولویت‌بندی ذهن او چگونه است؟ منابع رضایت و عدم رضایت او کدامند؟ و شاید از همه مهم‌تر، تعریف سوژه از زندگی چیست؟* انگلیسی تلاش می‌کند به طور دقیق و با دقت عینی و مستقل از ذهنیت خود، به پاسخ‌های مطمئن دست یابد چون بسیار سخت و بلکه محال است حال و هوا، آداب، سنتها و باورهای ملّت‌های دیگر را تغییر داد و شبیه خود کرد. هدف از شناختِ عمیق اجتماعی و روانی سوژه چیست؟ هدف این است که دایره‌ای شکل داد تا خود و مخاطب در آن دایره‌ی مشترک، منافع مشترکی را تعریف کرده و آنها را با درصدهای مختلف تحقق بخشند.
> نکته‌ی کلیدی در بحث فوق این است که تا چه میزان یک کشورظرفیت ادراک و تحلیل از مخاطب را خارج از تعصبات، ارزشها و قالب‌های خود کسب کرده است. شناخت دیگران صرفاً از لِنز خود باعث مخدوش شدن شناخت می شود (Predispositions or Pre-conceived Notions). *ترسیم کردن دنیای دیگران و وصل کردن نقاط رفتاری در نقشه‌ی بزرگ ذهن یک فرد یا ملت، خود تخصص است.* مدت‌هاست که گفته می‌شود جهان، جهان داده‌ها و اطلاعات است. اما شاید بتوان نکته‌ی به مراتب با اهمیت تری را مطرح کرد: *پردازش اطلاعات از خود اطلاعات برجسته تر است* (Information Processing). انگلیسی‌ها ضمن اینکه نسبت به آنچه معرف آنهاست اعتماد به نفس دارند، ولی وقتی با تفاوت‌ها و تناقضات در محیط بین‌المللی روبرو می‌شوند در پی هضم آن در قالب منافع خود هستند. برای آنکه اطلاعات در مورد کشورها و جریان‌ها را مطالعه کنند، حتی‌المقدور نظام باورهای خود را کنار گذاشته و از زوایای درونی جهان مخاطب سعی می‌کنند او را بفهمند. از این رو، طی چند قرن عملکرد بین‌المللی انگلستان، انگلیسی‌ها به دنبال دموکراتیک کردن دیگران نبوده‌اند. در تاریخ قاجار آمده که سفیر جدید انگلستان در ایران در بازار کاشان قدم میزده و ناگهان صدای اذان شنیده می‌شود. از مترجم ایرانی می‌پرسد: این صدای چیست؟ می گوید: دعوت مردم برای ادای نماز ظهر در مسجد است. باز می‌پرسد: این با منافع بریتانیای کبیردر تضاد است؟ جواب می‌آید: خیر، اینها سنن و آداب مذهبی هستند. سپس با آرامش می‌گوید: ما کاری با سنت اذان و آداب عبادت و مسجد نداریم. اینها مسائل محلی هستند. *اگر فهم و پردازش اطلاعاتِ یک مخاطب فرضی، صرفاً مبتنی بر نظامِ فکری پردازش کننده باشد، تعدد خطاها بیشتر می‌شود.* حتی باراک اوباما در سال آخر ریاست جمهوری خود در ماه مه 2016 طی مصاحبه‌ای با مجله آتلانتیک به خطاهای سیاست خارجی و مشکل پردازش اطلاعات اشاره می‌کند. این درحالی است که به واسطه‌ی فناوری، هیچ کشوری به اندازه‌ی آمریکا بر داده‌ها در کل نظام بین‌المللی تسلط و دسترسی ندارد، اما این دسترسی به اطلاعات، ضرورتاً به توانایی در پردازش منجر نمی‌شود. معمولاً گفته میشود پردازش داده‌ها محتاج تحصیل و مدرک دانشگاهی است ولی داشتن متدولوژی از داشتنِ صرفِ مدرک به مراتب کلیدی‌تر است. *تفکیک میان آنچه هست و آنچه باید باشد، به انبوهی از مهارت‌های روشی و در عین حال نیاز به احاطۀ عمیق بر نظریه‌های انسان شناسی دارد.* یکی از نمادهای انسان‌شناسی نزد انگلیسی‌ها این است که دشمن را نباید صد در صد شکست داد چون ممکن است در مقطعی استفاده‌ای داشته باشد. از منظر تئوریک نیز، هیچ انسان و جامعه‌ای دوست ندارد کاملاً شکست بخورد. نحوۀ برخورد با دشمن خود یک تخصص است که ضرورتاً با گرفتن مدرک و دکترا به دست نمی آید. ضعیف ترین روش، روش کلامی و یا امروزی آن توییتری است. چینی ها بعد از انگلیسی ها، توانمند ترین کشور در برخورد با دوست و دشمن هستند. Sun Tzu می گوید: وقتی دشمن مشغول اشتباه است نباید مزاحم او شد. انگلیسی ها و چینی ها، آرام ترین سیاست مداران و خاورمیانه ای ها عصبانی ترین ها را دارا هستند. عموماً ریشۀ عصبانیت و هیاهو چه فردی و چه سیاسی، در ضعفِ اعتمادِ به نفس است.
> در دوران پس از رنسانس، انگلیس و فرانسه 155 بار باهم جنگیده‌اند و هم اکنون نیز در محافل خصوصی، سخنان نه چندان خوبی نسبت به هم می‌گویند ولی منافع عظیمی را در دایره‌ای مشترک تعریف کرده‌اند. اصولاً انسان‌ها و جوامع به سختی یکدیگر را تائید می کنند، اما منافع است که آنها را به یکدیگر پایبند می‌کند. از این رو، شاید در کلِ متونِ علوم انسانی، هیچ شناختی با اهمیت‌تر از شناخت «طبع بشر» نباشد. وقتی دست اندرکاران دیپلماسی ایران به اعرابِ خلیج فارس می‌گویند: شما امنیت خود را می‌خرید، این چند ضعف شناختی را دنبال می‌کند. اول اینکه این افراد، تاریخ نخوانده‌اند و با مسائل یک صدسال گذشته جزیره العرب آشنایی ندارند. دوم اینکه با ساخت اجتماعی و طایفگی این منطقه ناآشنا بوده و سوم اینکه اصولاً این کشورها کدام منابع داخلی برای تامین امنیت ملّی خود را دارند که بتوان چنین انتظاری را از آنها داشت؟ همین بی دقتی ها در حرف زدن، زمینۀ بسیاری بد بینی ها شده است. آیا می توان گفت که رعایت روان شناسی کلام و مدیریت با حوصلۀ واکنش ها در سیاست خارجی ایران درحداقل خود است؟ ممکن است خواننده محترم این نقد را مطرح کند که نتیجه این بحث، حفظ وضع موجود و فقدان تغییر می‌شود. جواب این نقد اینگونه است که تغییر در بستر خاص خود امکان پذیر است. اگر آن بسترهای فکری و اجتماعی و ساختاری آماده نباشند و اقناع نشوند، تغییر محقق نمی‌شود. دولت فدرال آمریکا، حدود 16000 زیرمجموعه دارد و به همین دلیل تغییر در سیاست‌گذاری‌های آن، آهسته پیش می‌رود (Inertia) در حالی که در کشوری مانند چین یا روسیه، تغییر در سیاست خارجی نتیجۀ تبادلات و محاسبات در گروه‌های بسیار کوچک است و تابع بوروکراسی های گسترده نیست. دلیلِ علمی شکست برجام، شناخت دست‌اندرکاران از نظام بین‌الملل بر اساس قالب‌های ذهنی داخلی بود. در عین حال، عدم آشنایی رسانه‌های داخلی با تاریخ و تار و پود بین‌المللی، سبب پایکوبی و جشن‌های زودرس شد. یکی از بنیان‌های تئوریک جنگ و تضاد و تقابل های تمام نشدنی در خاورمیانه بخاطراین است که عموماً همه میخواهند دیگران را شبیه خود کنند و نمی توانند دایره های مشترک ایجاد کنند.
> *از عبارت «آنچه هست و نه آنچه که باید باشد»، چه نکاتی را می‌توان برای سیاست خارجی و رفتار بین‌المللی ایران استخراج کرد؟* کدام منافع مشترک، ایران را به منطقه متصل می‌کند؟ در روابط بین‌الملل امروز، منطقه گرایی به معنای اتصالات گسترده اقتصادی بسیار مرسوم شده است. اما این منطقه گرایی، به پیش‌نیازهایی در حوزه باورهای سیاسی و فرهنگی و تاریخی وابسته است و به همین دلیل ده کشور عضو آسهآن (ASEAN) در جنوب و شرق آسیا به موازات تعلقات وسیع تاریخی و اجتماعی و حتی مذهبی و هم اکنون اقتصادی، نمونه ای موفق از منطقه گرایی را رقم زده اند. یک وقت جبر جغرافیایی باعث میشود کشوری با همسایه‌ی خود تعامل کند بدون اینکه او را قبول داشته باشد مانند کره جنوبی نسبت به چین. اما زمانی یک کشور، همسایه‌ی خود را به دلایل مختلف در ذهن و قلب خود قبول دارد مانند کشورهای اسکاندیناوی. به نظر می‌رسد حتی عراقی‌ها که اشتراکات فراوانی با ایران دارند، در نهایت با هم زبان‌های خود راحت‌ترند. پاکستان عمدتاً خود را با اعراب خلیج فارس تعریف کرده است. اعراب خلیج فارس، کانون‌های مشترک فراوانی با هم دارند و با ثروت چند تریلیونی، انتخاب های فراوانی دارند و در اعماق ذهن خود، ایران را صرفاً جبر جغرافیایی می دانند. حتی جمهوری آذربایجان حلقه‌های مشترک بسیاری با ترکیه و اسراییل ایجاد کرده است. به نظرمی رسد ترکیه هم مرتب در پی شکار فرصت ها است. متدولوژی دولت بایدن در هفت ماه گذشته، هم گرایی خاورمیانه منهای ایران بوده و می خواهد آن را از دور مدیریت کند. آمریکا می خواهد با هم گرایی اقتصادی، واقعیت های جدید سیاسی به وجود آورد.
> تجربۀ این نویسنده با 114 کشور جهان از نزدیک، این مشاهده‌ی علمی را نشان می‌دهد که سه کشورهند، مصر و ژاپن، مستقل از اینکه چه میزان شناخت از ایرانِ امروز دارند، ، به راستی ایران را چه در سطح حاکمیت ها و چه در سطح مردم خودشان قبول دارند و به ایران و ایرانی، تمدنی می‌نگرند هر چند به خاطر فشار غرب فعلاً فاصله می گیرند. اما در سطح منطقهای، ایران کشوری فوق العاده خاص است و غریب و نتوانسته منافع خود را با کشوری قفل کند. به همین دلیل راحت تحریم می شود چون با کشوری منافع استراژیک ندارد. همچنان که این نویسنده طی کتابی پیرامون سیاست خارجی ایران در سال 1378 تبیین نمود، به نظر می‌رسد مهمترین منبع تامین امنیت و حاکمیت ملّی کشور در منطقۀ خاورمیانه، بسط ارتباطات گسترده اقتصادی و تجاری است، به طوریکه هندی ها با حضور 9 میلیونی خود در کشورهای خلیج فارس، حدود 35 میلیارد دلار در سال برای کشورشان درآمد تولید می‌کنند. اما به لحاظ شناختی و تئوریک، گسترش چنین روابط اقتصادی در منطقه بدون کاهش تنش در مناسبات بین‌المللی امکان‌پذیر نخواهد بود. اگر هدف، کارآمدی و ثبات در زندگی مردم ایران باشد، سهمِ اهمیتِ سیاست خارجی در تدوین این دکترین، شاید به 70 درصد برسد. از این رو، دانش بین‌المللی از آنچه که هست و واقعیت دارد چه برای سیاست‌مدار، چه نویسنده، چه رسانه، برای آیندۀ ایران تعیین کننده است.
> در خاتمه، 15 کشور به ترتیب بر اساس عمق شناختی که از فرهنگ، جامعه، سیاست و روانشناسی ایران و ایرانی دارند، آورده می‌شود. مبنای این تقسیم بندی، مطالعات علمی و مشاهده در صدها کنفرانس بین المللی نویسنده طی 25 سال گذشته به عنوان یک دانشجوی روابط بین الملل است:
> *گروه الف* (شناخت منحصر به فرد)





aryobarzan said:


> انگلستان​
> *گروه ب *(شناخت بسیارعالی)​
> اسراییل​
> فرانسه​
> روسیه​
> *گروه پ* (شناخت متوسط)​
> هند​
> امارات​
> ژاپن​
> ترکیه​
> ایتالیا​
> آمریکا​
> آلمان​
> چین​
> *گروه ت* (شناخت ضعیف)​
> عراق​
> عربستان​
> کانادا​
> ​




اریوبرزن جان

مشاهدات من از این مردم متفاوته

من با هندی و پاکستانی های زیادی کار کردم
اونها از همه بیشتر از ایران اطلاع دارند

پاکستانی های زیادی فارسی بلدند و عاشق ایرانند

بحرینی های زیادی فارسی بلدند و ایران اومدند

من تجربه متوسطی از مصری ها دارم
پاکستان و هند رو ترجیح میدم

ایران به عنوان یک هویت شیعه و تنها کشور تاریخی کمی جدا افتاده

خطاهای اول انقلاب هم موثر بوده
مثل حمله به سفارت امریکا که فریب ما توسط رجوی چی ها و چپی ها بود
ما اشتباه کردیم و بی اشتباه نبودیم

الان راه حل رو تولید داخل میدونم نه حرص فروش نفت خام و واردات بی ارزش و امتیاز به هر ناکس​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar




----------



## 925boy

Shawnee said:


> I don’t just count the ships.


exactly, because thats typical case of "McNamara fallacy - The *McNamara fallacy* (also known as the *quantitative fallacy*[1]), named for Robert McNamara, the US Secretary of Defense from 1961 to 1968, involves making a decision based solely on quantitative observations (or metrics) and ignoring all others. The reason given is often that these other observations cannot be proven. "

If US and NATO were so strong, then why did they just fukn lose the Afghanistan war so woefully??? thats what we need explained!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439344937196158981
New anti-China policy,
Future possible changes


----------



## sha ah

For Iran this will help offset US sanctions even further. I doubt if Iran is having any issues selling oil, especially with Lebanon requiring oil and winter quickly approaching, energy prices seem to be spiking. 

India really does stand out here though. On one hand they're a proud member in the anti China Quad alliance, on the other hand they're a member of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization ? 

Unfortunately the USA and China seem to be gearing up for a major war over Taiwan / the South China Sea and global dominance in general. Many estimate that this war will break out sometime in the 2030s. 

Recently the USA created AUKUS, yet another anti China alliance and is now planning to sell nuclear powered submarines to Australia. President of China, Xi JinPing also seems to be tightening is grip on power and preparing the country for an inevitable conflict. 

Every industry in China from education, tech, entertainment has been made to fall into line in one way or the other. Children from an early age now are being taught to study the ideology promoted by Xi, while having to salute their student union leaders in a military fashion. 

Effeminate male entertainers are being discouraged and corruption / deviance is being systematically purged from every sector. Chinese companies are not being allowed to sell their stocks in the USA or abroad. Anything that would give the slightest leverage or advantage to the west over China is being scrutinized. 

Crony capitalism, investments in what China calls (fake businesses) tech start ups for example are being discouraged while China doubles down on its manufacturing sector (real businesses). This makes perfect sense in the context of a war since manufacturing is vital during war time.

If a war were to break what role would Iran play ? I don't believe that Iran would want to be directly involved however China is currently Iran's largest single crude purchaser. In case of a war Indians are counting on choking Chinese energy supplies which transit through the Indian ocean. 

As far as I know close to 60% of Chinese energy supplies arrive by ship This is why the One Belt & Road initiative is so vital to China. It's not just about reviving the silk road or expanding trade. It also has the dual purpose of allowing China to secure energy supplies in case of a war.

Now with Afghanistan recently falling, obviously Iran could hypothetically sell crude to China not only via Pakistan but also via Afghanistan. Of course this would be much less cost effective / efficient but during war time energy supplies are absolutely vital, especially a nation with a massive population like China.

Yes China does have a large supply of backup energy reserves as well as huge reserves of gold, foreign currency, etc They could purchase energy supplies through Russia as well. I have no doubt that Putin would be more than happy to supply India with weapons and China with energy at the same time. 

Of course this is assuming that Iran couldn't simply escort its tankers to China with help from Pakistan and China along the way as well. As we saw with the recent naval trip to St Petersburg, Iran's navy is more than capable of long voyages. 

Not only that but would India really want to try seizing Iranian tankers in such a scenario ? I mean we all saw how that worked out for the UK. Would India really want to antagonize Iran and seirously risk all of its own trade in the Persian Gulf ? I doubt it, but again, even in the worse case scenario, the land route is now more viable than ever before now that the US has been forced out Afghanistan.

I don't think Indians realize how expendable they are in the Quad alliance. The Quad is a loosely nit group of nations that have common interests vs China. Essentially the rest of the members are counting on India to tie up Chinese troops and resources more than anything else. I highly doubt if any Quad members are willing to spare even a drop of blood for Indian territory or interests at large.

The issue is that in case of a war, India will have to face off against Pakistan and China in Kashmir but the real decisive blow will most likely be dealt if China manages to secure the infamous Siliguri corridor or as its referred to "India's chicken neck" 

The loss of this vital territory would cut off Assam and all of north eastern India from the rest of India proper. Such a loss would be devastating and would force Delhi to give in to any and all Chinese concessions including war reparations. 

Of course in a hypothetical war scenario, nothing is for certain. However simply comparing the way China and India handled the Covid-19 pandemic in each respective country shows us just how woefully unprepared and disorganized the Indians can be when faced with a chaotic situation.

So at the end of the day, I believe that if a war were to break out between the US and its allies vs China, I could see India getting knocked out of the conflict relatively quickly and being forced to make concessions, just like in 1962. This would essentially be one of China's most strategic ambitions and once the Chinese set their mind on something they don't play games. Right now the war drums are beating and things are heating up but again only time will tell.








yavar said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439344937196158981
> New anti-China policy,
> Future possible changes



US implicitly threatening nuke tech transfer to Taiwan and Australia.

Remember that escalation at least partly started from tweets of a graduate student:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410323395170881537


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Pretty sure Hajizadeh said in a recent interview he picked the target himself and was prepared to escalate beyond that if the US retaliated. Which tells me the response file was in the hands of Hajizadeh and his missile force with direct approval of SL.


Wrong. Supreme leader is aware of everything.. just because he does not intervene in domestic governmental policies does not mean he will stand in the shadows if a major foreign escalation (with the US) happens. Hajizadeh has no power, for every missile launch he has to ask the permission of Rahbari (leader). No missile will fly outside of Iran without approval of the supreme leader. Iran's supreme leader is not your usual cleric.. he has a military background and was and still is involved in military operations.

Hajizadeh prepared around 400 missiles to target US bases in Afghanistan,Qatar,Kuwait etc if the US went berzerk and targeted Iranian mainland itself. With full approval AND decision making of the supreme leader. This implies that the leader expected a full blown war occurring around the month of January/February 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439629152932532225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438592527955861505

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> If US and NATO were so strong, then why did they just fukn lose the Afghanistan war so woefully??? thats what we need explained!



It was a political war loss, not a military loss. In the beginning Taliban surrendered quickly.

Then started the second war: the insurgency . By then it was an unpopular war, where president after president didn’t want to commit more troops to degrade the Taliban because of political ramifications among voters.

I mean 100K troops (the surge) for 2-3 years was succesful but needed to be maintained for likely 10-15 years to stabilize ALL of Afghanistan and sufficiently degrade Taliban. Also would have needed Pakistan to prevent any major taliban retreat into That country.

Also would have needed Iran, PGGC, Pakistan to round up Taliban political and military leaders hiding in their countries and either jail or execute them. That’s how you destroy an insurgency and a group. Not by playing wack a mole like Turkey and Iran have been doing with PKK.






By comparison just to give you an idea of how much troops would be needed for Afghan war, in the Syrian war there was over 250K terrorists and opposition forces....nearly 60-70% of which died during the war or were captured rest are hiding in Idlib right now or escaped the country.

SAA and militiamen losses difficult to estimate, but estimates range from 100-200K.

In conclusion: trying to “secure” a country and eliminate a trained insurgency group with 50-100K troops is quite frankly a joke. The war was already “lost” when the US wouldn’t commit more troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> For Iran this will help offset US sanctions even further. I doubt if Iran is having any issues selling oil, especially with Lebanon requiring oil and winter quickly approaching, energy prices seem to be spiking.
> 
> India really does stand out here though. On one hand they're a proud member in the anti China Quad alliance, on the other hand they're a member of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization ?
> 
> Unfortunately the USA and China seem to be gearing up for a major war over Taiwan / the South China Sea and global dominance in general. Many estimate that this war will break out sometime in the 2030s.
> 
> Recently the USA created AUKUS, yet another anti China alliance and is now planning to sell nuclear powered submarines to Australia. President of China, Xi JinPing also seems to be tightening is grip on power and preparing the country for an inevitable conflict.
> 
> Every industry in China from education, tech, entertainment has been made to fall into line in one way or the other. Children from an early age now are being taught to study the ideology promoted by Xi, while having to salute their student union leaders in a military fashion.
> 
> Effeminate male entertainers are being discouraged and corruption / deviance is being systematically purged from every sector. Chinese companies are not being allowed to sell their stocks in the USA or abroad. Anything that would give the slightest leverage or advantage to the west over China is being scrutinized.
> 
> Crony capitalism, investments in what China calls (fake businesses) tech start ups for example are being discouraged while China doubles down on its manufacturing sector (real businesses). This makes perfect sense in the context of a war since manufacturing is vital during war time.
> 
> If a war were to break what role would Iran play ? I don't believe that Iran would want to be directly involved however China is currently Iran's largest single crude purchaser. In case of a war Indians are counting on choking Chinese energy supplies which transit through the Indian ocean.
> 
> As far as I know close to 60% of Chinese energy supplies arrive by ship This is why the One Belt & Road initiative is so vital to China. It's not just about reviving the silk road or expanding trade. It also has the dual purpose of allowing China to secure energy supplies in case of a war.
> 
> Now with Afghanistan recently falling, obviously Iran could hypothetically sell crude to China not only via Pakistan but also via Afghanistan. Of course this would be much less cost effective / efficient but during war time energy supplies are absolutely vital, especially a nation with a massive population like China.
> 
> Yes China does have a large supply of backup energy reserves as well as huge reserves of gold, foreign currency, etc They could purchase energy supplies through Russia as well. I have no doubt that Putin would be more than happy to supply India with weapons and China with energy at the same time.
> 
> Of course this is assuming that Iran couldn't simply escort its tankers to China with help from Pakistan and China along the way as well. As we saw with the recent naval trip to St Petersburg, Iran's navy is more than capable of long voyages.
> 
> Not only that but would India really want to try seizing Iranian tankers in such a scenario ? I mean we all saw how that worked out for the UK. Would India really want to antagonize Iran and seirously risk all of its own trade in the Persian Gulf ? I doubt it, but again, even in the worse case scenario, the land route is now more viable than ever before now that the US has been forced out Afghanistan.
> 
> I don't think Indians realize how expendable they are in the Quad alliance. The Quad is a loosely nit group of nations that have common interests vs China. Essentially the rest of the members are counting on India to tie up Chinese troops and resources more than anything else. I highly doubt if any Quad members are willing to spare even a drop of blood for Indian territory or interests at large.
> 
> The issue is that in case of a war, India will have to face off against Pakistan and China in Kashmir but the real decisive blow will most likely be dealt if China manages to secure the infamous Siliguri corridor or as its referred to "India's chicken neck"
> 
> The loss of this vital territory would cut off Assam and all of north eastern India from the rest of India proper. Such a loss would be devastating and would force Delhi to give in to any and all Chinese concessions including war reparations.
> 
> Of course in a hypothetical war scenario, nothing is for certain. However simply comparing the way China and India handled the Covid-19 pandemic in each respective country shows us just how woefully unprepared and disorganized the Indians can be when faced with a chaotic situation.
> 
> So at the end of the day, I believe that if a war were to break out between the US and its allies vs China, I could see India getting knocked out of the conflict relatively quickly and being forced to make concessions, just like in 1962. This would essentially be one of China's most strategic ambitions and once the Chinese set their mind on something they don't play games. Right now the war drums are beating and things are heating up but again only time will tell.
> 
> View attachment 778948


What an excellent post! damn, YOU ARE SPITTIN FIIIIIRRRREEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Now with Afghanistan recently falling, obviously Iran could hypothetically sell crude to China not only via Pakistan but also via Afghanistan. Of course this would be much less cost effective / efficient but during war time energy supplies are absolutely vital, especially a nation with a massive population like China.



Actually it could be very opportunistic. With an oil and gas pipeline thru Afghanistan to China, iran would supply both Afghanistan with oil and gas and then China as well removing the need for tankers and circumventing sanctions even better.

Forget Pakistan, while Pakistan’s keyboard warriors like to portray pakistan as some massive military power holding nukes, the facts are from economic standpoint it is very weak and cash strapped. Thus it’s influence and independence is greatly hindered regardless of its war machine capabilities (which are aimed at one country: India).

It also relies on US aid and trade with the West, thus much like its rival India it’s foreign policy is not independent and when it comes to Iran, Pakistan is very reliant on what the “white man” allows them to do when it comes to trade with Iran.


----------



## Stryker1982

Side stuff.

Economic situation in the west is not great.
US Federal Teasury is completely lieing about inflation.

Look at how they manipulate inflation statistics.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439746189943980035






@TheImmortal Have you noticed major price changes?
@aryobarzan
@sha ah

In Canada, prices have changed alot, cheese, bread etc... more expensive.
In some industries I've seen prices increase by 40%+ minimum, particularly electronics.

They are saying it is transitory, but this is a lie and I really do believe we are close to the brink of another economic failure like 08' but probably worse due to the massive amount of public debt.

Since the start of the corona virus, M2 money supply has spiked up massively due to money printer going hard. Massive amount of bills are still being printed and circulating






So much so that Overnight Reverse Repo market has skyrocketed because major financial institutions have no idea where to invest with all their cash on hand, which leads me to believe that they are waiting for something...






Every night, major banks and institution in the United States deposit over a trillion USD and rising, for overnight interest gain. The Federal Treasury provides minimal interest for this deposit, and the next morning the money is returned to the recipients only to be redeposited the next day over and over again. On Firday a record total deposit was made to the tune of 1.2 trillion dollars. Why are these institutions depositing their money here, instead of land? Gold? Stock market? or anything esle?

I can't say for sure why, but my guess is that they believe their is a impending crash due to inflationary issues, and storing the money in these overnight treasury bills is the safest option to atleast earn a small profit from interest until the floodgates crash open.


China's second largest prosperity developer (Evergrande) is on the brink of bankruptcy. Unclear whether or not they will restructure their massive amount of debt or conduct a forced liquidation of assets.
If they complete the latter, this will cause a huge ripple in the Chinese economy and affect their US creditors as well. I don't' want to sound over alarmist, but the signs of major problems on the near term future are showing.
Evergrande stock value has been getting hammered every day, and a default would be similar to the Lehman brothers fall of 2008. I expect property values in China to fall hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Side stuff.
> 
> Economic situation in the west is not great.
> US Federal Teasury is completely lieing about inflation.
> 
> Look at how they manipulate inflation statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TheImmortal Have you noticed major price changes?
> @aryobarzan
> @sha ah
> 
> In Canada, prices have changed alot, cheese, bread etc... more expensive.
> In some industries I've seen prices increase by 40%+ minimum, particularly electronics.



Well electronics because there is a world wide chip shortage which is affecting virtually every form of finished technology good. Travel because of excess demand from opening of economies from COVID.

Basically you have a sudden pent up demand that is not being met yet by the production curves of major world economies.

“transitory”

FED believes that this temporary and in due time suppliers will move production curves to match a stabilizing demand curve.

*I do not believe inflation is truly happening*

why?

Simple look at 30 YR and 10YR US treasury bonds. If the bond market truly saw high inflation on the horizon you would see these bonds going up to compensate because investors want the risk free rate of return + inflation premium. Instead in recent weeks you saw drops in the treasuries.

This tells me bond market

1) sees mundane growth on the horizon

2) sees muted inflation in the long term

Look at Japan it printed the living **** out of the yen and it couldn’t create true lasting inflation and experienced deflation at various times in last couple decades.

If you had TRUE inflation then there would be a demand for money, demand for money is non existent because companies are struggling to find ROI projects worth investing in. When demand and velocity of money is down, it’s hard to have inflation...stagflation maybe.

Also look at mortgage rates 2-3% *historically low* when there is true inflation in the economy banks wanted to be compensated on the potential for future payments to be worth less than present day. Yet we have seen low mortgage rates since the 2008 financial crisis.

*So what does it all mean?*

It means major problem with capitalistic engine and global economy because inflation is actually healthy and needed. Yet Since 2008 despite all the money printing inflation has been muted.

this is telling me demand for money is way down, velocity of money is way down, true capital intensive investments are way down, and inflation is “leaking” out of the US economy and being absorbed by emerging market countries in order to make their currencies more competitive for export of their products.






*inflation? Bro don’t make me laugh. Fed wants you to desperate believe it’s pathetic attempt at inflation generation is working.

There hasn’t been major inflation since Reagan and Volker killed hyperinflation in the 80s*

20% fed funds rate to 12% to 6% to 4-5% to 0%

Temporary inflation from a pandemic, supply bottlenecks, and recovering work face = / = true structural inflation that a healthy economy needs.

*conclusion: barring another industrial Revolution (AI/Quantum computer/Space) that generates ACTUAL growth (not this net or negative growth fueled by debt BS) the global economy is in trouble in the long run.

Capitalism merely beat Communism. It was the better of the two models. Not the true model of the universe.*

But modern capitalism biggest flaw was it relied on its own population to fuel most of the growth (GDP consumption) and it relied on the corporate governance model to make sound long lasting capital rich investments to fuel future growth.

well guess what happened?

corporate governance said f that I’ll just give it out as dividends to my shareholders and cut costs (thus improving financials) by cutting wage growth across the board and replacing it with automation whenever I can.

US government said ok and I’ll help that by ensuring this mass swarm movement of financial philosophy being enacted across the entire economy goes unimpeded. I’ll turn a blind eye to rising tuition costs (student loan debt), rising entitlement programs (Medicare, SS, etc), unnecessary wars, etc. I’ll make up the shortfall in growth by issuing more debt fueled growth knowing full well its a diminishing return feedback loop.

Then the US decided in last 2 decades to divide the country slowly but surely under this dumb “liberal vs conservative” “Democrat vs Republican” mantra to control the sheep (in this case evolved monkeys) in order to have its citizens/domestic population blame each other for the country’s problems and not the system itself. Thus allowing the system to escape any resemblance of accountability.

But wait the carnival show gets even better! Then an unintended consequence of this policy was that US’s own elected evolved monkeys (presidents, judges, congress) started drinking the kool aid too (number one rule about drug dealing...don’t use your own product bro) and now they too are actually believing this manipualition tactic as being true.

Deep state is [insert face_palm emoji] I would imagine.

But that’s a story for another day...

*So now the two critical most parts of the capitalistic system.....(1) corporate governance/free market theory/private enterprise.... (2) domestic population consumption are not working properly. 

In a nutshell they took the most important cog in the engine (the worker/civilian/domestic citizen) who is responsible for 70% of growth in the country and ****ed him so well over that he can’t consume like he needs to. Caused a permanent physiological change in how he consumes. 

This in turn feeds the negative feedback loop to the corporate governance model of believing their subdue global growth in the horizon, thus don’t waste money on capital intensive projects with long and uncertain timelines. Thus creating a self fulfilling prophecy when growth doesn’t show up you say see I was right....and the cycle starts all over again.

So instead companies have engaged in financial engineering to create boosts in stock prices which in turn creates value in executives own stock options (which most executives compensation comes from). You can see how something with initially good intentions ends up creating unintended consequences.

Good in theory...however applied across the entire domestic economy means a massive game of musical chairs in who ends up with the short end of the stick....usually the government and the domestic citizen.

So no....inflation isn’t the problem. This massive negative feedback loop that was generated is the problem. And every country in the world (including Iran) is at risk. There is no easy solution. You are asking the entire system that has taken years of economic evolution (devolution?) to realign again. *

Might as well ask a combustible engine to become a warp drive while you are at it.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Iran’s new nuclear chief wants fast overhaul of Arak reactor
> 
> 
> Under 2015 deal, Tehran agreed to modify site so that it could not produce military-grade plutonium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important and good thing to see. @SalarHaqq
> 
> We gave this plutonium pathway up, the fastest and cheapest way to produce a bomb, and received nothing, now the mistake has to be fixed which will be costing money, manpower and time. Regardless, this new guy is making important decisions.
> 
> While they won't overtly say it's for military use, it can be reconfigured to function as such.




Since it took over, the Raisi administration has been gratifying us near exclusively with oustanding news. This should really be paid attention to by those who believe it makes no difference who leads the Iranian government, as well as by patriotic-minded Iranians who chose not to take part in the presidential election.

The IR-40 reactor at Arak is very much needed for R&D purposes namely to pave the way for indigenous construction of heavy water plants, as well as for the production of medical, industrial and agricultural isotopes, as a replacement for the 54 year old, limited capacity Tehran Research Reactor (TRR). IR-40's inactive status since the JCPOA came into effect is unacceptable indeed.

However, the Arak reactor isn't about providing Iran with a potential breakout capability: that role was always meant to been fulfilled by the uranium enrichment program. I believe PeeD explained it before in detail. In any case a static overground facility isn't practical nor survivable enough, therefore the plutonium pathway isn't the most appealing one for Iran. Uranium enrichment however, especially when carried out with newer generation, compact and highly performing centrifuges or even through laser devices (an expertise Iran acquired more than 20 years ago), which can be hidden away in strongly protected underground facilities, is clearly the preferable option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Prices are increasing for basic necessities all over the world. This has been partly caused by Covid which has caused shutdowns at various ports/factories in Asia. That's one of the inherent risks with having a global supply chain.

Some western countries have printed and borrowed massive amounts of capital and in some cases are giving away money basically for free. Of course flooding the market with capital will cause inflation.









Formula for “collapse:” Fed prints more in 2 years than in the past 100. (full show)


The US Government has printed more money in the past two years than they have in the previous 100! What does that mean for our economy? And when will the bottom fall out? RT Correspondent Faran Fronczak reports on the early returns of this money printing and its impact on inflation, which is...




www.rt.com





Will there be an economic downturn in the next two years ? Perhaps but even if there is, it will only be a temporary downturn. In the west, every 10-20 years there is always some sort of economic downturn or recession but it usually doesn't last more than 6 months to a year until the market begins to bounce back.

The US dollar will remain the worlds reserve currency until the day when China decides to ask customers for RMB instead of USD or even EUR from Europe, RMB from Asia, USD from North and South America ? That would actually help lead to a more multipolar world.

Of course the USA does not want to lose its position as the worlds sole super power and it will do everything in its power to retain its global dominance. In the next 6 years China's economy is supposed to surpass the US economy. As is usually the case when a rising power is set to overtake a ruling power, it usually leads to conflict.

We hope it won't happen but war between the US and China just seems more and more inevitable. The best case scenario for a country like Iran is to not pick sides, stay neutral officially, while supplying atleast one side, preferably both sides, with resources, products, services, whatever you can to make as much profit as possible while both sides batter each other into oblivion.




Stryker1982 said:


> Side stuff.
> 
> Economic situation in the west is not great.
> US Federal Teasury is completely lieing about inflation.
> 
> Look at how they manipulate inflation statistics.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439746189943980035
> View attachment 779021
> 
> 
> @TheImmortal Have you noticed major price changes?
> @aryobarzan
> @sha ah
> 
> In Canada, prices have changed alot, cheese, bread etc... more expensive.
> In some industries I've seen prices increase by 40%+ minimum, particularly electronics.
> 
> They are saying it is transitory, but this is a lie and I really do believe we are close to the brink of another economic failure like 08' but probably worse due to the massive amount of public debt.
> 
> Since the start of the corona virus, M2 money supply has spiked up massively due to money printer going hard. Massive amount of bills are still being printed and circulating
> View attachment 779022
> 
> 
> 
> So much so that Overnight Reverse Repo market has skyrocketed because major financial institutions have no idea where to invest with all their cash on hand, which leads me to believe that they are waiting for something...
> 
> View attachment 779023
> 
> 
> Every night, major banks and institution in the United States deposit over a trillion USD and rising, for overnight interest gain. The Federal Treasury provides minimal interest for this deposit, and the next morning the money is returned to the recipients only to be redeposited the next day over and over again. On Firday a record total deposit was made to the tune of 1.2 trillion dollars. Why are these institutions depositing their money here, instead of land? Gold? Stock market? or anything esle?
> 
> I can't say for sure why, but my guess is that they believe their is a impending crash due to inflationary issues, and storing the money in these overnight treasury bills is the safest option to atleast earn a small profit from interest until the floodgates crash open.
> 
> 
> China's second largest prosperity developer (Evergrande) is on the brink of bankruptcy. Unclear whether or not they will restructure their massive amount of debt or conduct a forced liquidation of assets.
> If they complete the latter, this will cause a huge ripple in the Chinese economy and affect their US creditors as well. I don't' want to sound over alarmist, but the signs of major problems on the near term future are showing.
> Evergrande stock value has been getting hammered every day, and a default would be similar to the Lehman brothers fall of 2008. I expect property values in China to fall hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> It was always a fraud. Mustard and Sarin kill in the thousands.





SalarHaqq said:


> Even that isn't proven. Many hints pointing to use of chlorine by "I"SIS and so-called "moderate" terrorists though (who behead children and eat human organs).



And the news about the BBC's fraudulent reporting is relevant for other reasons as well:

1) It once again highlights the fact that mainstream media, especially western ones can simply not be trusted. They are neither objective nor respectful of the deontologic norms of journalism, and they will be used as means of propaganda and brainwashing as the zio-American empire and its cronies see fit.

2) Muslims who bought into the western- and zionist-concocted narrative about the Syrian war relayed by the media in US client states (such as Al-Jazeera, Al-Arabiya etc), are presented with more evidence as to how they've been fooled and how the demonization of President Assad, the Syrian government and its allies is a baseless strategem devised by hostile imperial powers. These revelations about the BBC and its claims that Damascus used chemical weapons on civilians is just the tip of the iceberg in the dirty propaganda war against Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Side stuff.
> 
> Economic situation in the west is not great.
> US Federal Teasury is completely lieing about inflation.
> 
> Look at how they manipulate inflation statistics.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439746189943980035
> View attachment 779021
> 
> 
> @TheImmortal Have you noticed major price changes?
> @aryobarzan
> @sha ah
> 
> In Canada, prices have changed alot, cheese, bread etc... more expensive.
> In some industries I've seen prices increase by 40%+ minimum, particularly electronics.
> 
> They are saying it is transitory, but this is a lie and I really do believe we are close to the brink of another economic failure like 08' but probably worse due to the massive amount of public debt.
> 
> Since the start of the corona virus, M2 money supply has spiked up massively due to money printer going hard. Massive amount of bills are still being printed and circulating
> View attachment 779022
> 
> 
> 
> So much so that Overnight Reverse Repo market has skyrocketed because major financial institutions have no idea where to invest with all their cash on hand, which leads me to believe that they are waiting for something...
> 
> View attachment 779023
> 
> 
> Every night, major banks and institution in the United States deposit over a trillion USD and rising, for overnight interest gain. The Federal Treasury provides minimal interest for this deposit, and the next morning the money is returned to the recipients only to be redeposited the next day over and over again. On Firday a record total deposit was made to the tune of 1.2 trillion dollars. Why are these institutions depositing their money here, instead of land? Gold? Stock market? or anything esle?
> 
> I can't say for sure why, but my guess is that they believe their is a impending crash due to inflationary issues, and storing the money in these overnight treasury bills is the safest option to atleast earn a small profit from interest until the floodgates crash open.
> 
> 
> China's second largest prosperity developer (Evergrande) is on the brink of bankruptcy. Unclear whether or not they will restructure their massive amount of debt or conduct a forced liquidation of assets.
> If they complete the latter, this will cause a huge ripple in the Chinese economy and affect their US creditors as well. I don't' want to sound over alarmist, but the signs of major problems on the near term future are showing.
> Evergrande stock value has been getting hammered every day, and a default would be similar to the Lehman brothers fall of 2008. I expect property values in China to fall hard.



Evergrande stock has been falling since 2017. Not a big deal.

Every two months, there is a hype about economic crash. We have a major crash per century but the macrocycle appears ok until 2026.

I would not buy into these YouTube channels. Actually do revere and average into market positions during these periods.

Yes, there is inflation and printing money. Yes, Economy and dollar will crash sometime but does not appear to be that close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Latest Covid-19 vaccination numbers from Iran. 35% have received one dose while 16% have received 2 doses. 42 million doses have been given out all together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Taliban order Kabul women to exit workforce


The Taliban ordered women in Kabul to leave the workforce on Sunday, telling them to stay home pending a further decision.




www.yahoo.com





Looks like the PR campaign by the glorified baboons....I mean Taliban...didn’t last long.

Let’s see how long till Shiites get prosecuted or their rights taken away.

Man freedom looks amazing under the Taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> Pakistan is very reliant on what the “white man” allows them to do when it comes to trade with Iran.


No it's not that what white man says.its due to Arabs.there are millions of Pakistanis sitting in Arab countries who send billions of dollars for Pakistan.so trade with them is vital for us.In fact they have helped us a lot in our wars,they helped us when we were under sanctions,we fought against Israel air force for Arabs,arabs helped us a lot in our nuclear weapons development.
new situations are changing rapidly , current Arab leaders are not very friendly with with us but still they are good markete for our weapons.

Simply we have more benefits in friendship with Turks and Arabs then Iran.we are neutral in your affairs.only if Taliban succeeded in making their stable govt. Pakistan will be out of terrorism very soon.and then we will balance our relations with west and US as we don't want to interfere in Quad and Chinese wars.

So don't derail my country.we have literally nothing to do with you after shah e Iran.
So even rule out Pakistan from your strategic discussions.you are in wars that will never end.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GWXP

Regarding China, there is a massive speculative bubble in Chinese real estate market.

It takes 8-10 years of median household income in US or Europe to buy a home and it takes 30 years of median household income to buy a home in China. Homes are insanely expensive in China (relative to income)

Since banks and bonds offer low interest rates and stock market in China is very volatile, everyone invests in real estate, hoping that home prices will continue rising forever.

*Speculative bubble in Chinese real estate market is very similar to asset price bubble in Japan in 1990 prior to them having their Lost Decades.*

Construction directly and indirectly is 30% of Chinese GDP and if there will be a housing market crash in China it will have massive consequences for global economy.

It is easy to imagine collapse of home prices in China, leading to bankruptcy of construction companies and stock market crash and bank failures leading to credit crunch and thus reduced investment and consumption, which in turn will result in recession and deflation similar to Japan in 1990s.

All this is also compounded by demographic problems of China, with it having one of the fastest aging societies in the world--and societies with large number of old people tend to consume less meaning deflation problem might get even worse

So it is very real that with the collapse of speculative bubble in China's real estate market, China might have its own Lost Decades and will never surpass US economy.

Meantime in the Western World we have other signals of upcoming crisis:
1) massive debts accumulated by households, corporate sector and governments
2) Central Bank interest rates hitting 0%, meaning monetary policy is no longer effective
3) demographic shift- (with ageing of society we have less consumption in economies where consumption is 70% of GDP)

According to Ray Dalio, major depression happens once in 90-100 years and the last one happened in 1929
Today, with accumulation of massive debts, and with Fed interest rate hitting 0% and with Quantitative easing having little effect on aggregate demand, --- monetary policy is no longer effective

The only option left after the next recession in US is monetization of deficit, when Fed will print money and buy government bonds directly, so government could start a stimulus program.....this will devalue US dollar relative to other currencies, which in turn will result in recessions in export oriented economies of Europe and East Asia.

So, whether the crisis will come from the East or from the West or both, oil prices will go down and this will badly effect oil exporting countries of the Middle East and will have geopolitical consequences across the world

Good video on China real estate





Ray Dalio--How the economic machine works


----------



## sha ah

So far the Taliban seems to be dealing with an ISIS insurgency, among others groups resisting them so I'm not too sure how stable the situation in Afghanistan will remain and for how long. Pakistan has basically gone bankrupt funding the Taliban and spending money to arm itself against India.

If China goes to war with the Quad and India, Pakistan will more than likely support China over Kashmir. That will be vital to tie down Indian resources while China goes after India's chickens neck (Siliguri corridor). If China manages to take the narrow Siliguri corridor, which connects western India to north eastern India, then the Indians will have absolutely no choice but to sue for peace and make concessions. This would be a dream come true for Pakistan.

Also both Pakistan and now Afghanistan are vital transit routes for Iran to transport crude / natural gas to China, especially in case of a conflict China will require energy transported by land as the Indian Ocean and South China Sea will be risky transit routes at that point. 

Keep in mind that in case of war with India, the Indians will use their navy and try to dominate the Indian ocean and blockade Pakistan. In that case, Iranian energy exports sent to Pakistan by land will be vital as well. Pakistan and Iran were supposed to have already built a natural gas pipeline to send natural gas from Iran to Pakistan but Pakistan, because of western pressure, never fulfilled its end of the bargain.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> No it's not that what white man says.its due to Arabs.there are millions of Pakistanis sitting in Arab countries who send billions of dollars for Pakistan.so trade with them is vital for us.In fact they have helped us a lot in our wars,they helped us when we were under sanctions,we fought against Israel air force for Arabs,arabs helped us a lot in our nuclear weapons development.
> new situations are changing rapidly , current Arab leaders are not very friendly with with us but still they are good markete for our weapons.
> 
> Simply we have more benefits in friendship with Turks and Arabs then Iran.we are neutral in your affairs.only if Taliban succeeded in making their stable govt. Pakistan will be out of terrorism very soon.and then we will balance our relations with west and US as we don't want to interfere in Quad and Chinese wars.
> 
> So don't derail my country.we have literally nothing to do with you after shah e Iran.
> So even rule out Pakistan from your strategic discussions.you are in wars that will never end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

GWXP said:


> Regarding China, there is a massive speculative bubble in Chinese real estate market.
> 
> It takes 8-10 years of median household income in US or Europe to buy a home and it takes 30 years of median household income to buy a home in China. Homes are insanely expensive in China (relative to income)
> 
> Since banks and bonds offer low interest rates and stock market in China is very volatile, everyone invests in real estate, hoping that home prices will continue rising forever.
> 
> *Speculative bubble in Chinese real estate market is very similar to asset price bubble in Japan in 1990 prior to them having their Lost Decades.*
> 
> Construction directly and indirectly is 30% of Chinese GDP and if there will be a housing market crash in China it will have massive consequences for global economy.
> 
> It is easy to imagine collapse of home prices in China, leading to bankruptcy of real estate companies and collapse of stock market and bank failures leading to credit crunch and thus reduced investment and consumption, which in turn will result in recession and deflation similar to Japan in 1990s.
> 
> All this is also compounded by demographic problems of China, with it having one of the fastest aging societies in the world--and societies with large number of old people tend to consume less meaning deflation problem might get even worse
> 
> So it is very real that with the collapse of speculative bubble in China's real estate market, China might have its own Lost Decades and will never surpass US economy.
> 
> Meantime in the Western World we have other signals of upcoming crisis:
> 1) massive debts accumulated by households, corporate sector and governments
> 2) Central Bank interest rates hitting 0%, meaning monetary policy is no longer effective
> 3) demographic shift- (with ageing of society we have less consumption in economies where consumption is 70% of GDP)
> 
> According to Ray Dalio, major depression happens once in 90-100 years and the last one happened in 1929
> Today, with accumulation of massive debts, and with Fed interest rate hitting 0% and with Quantitative easing having little effect on aggregate demand, --- monetary policy is no longer effective
> 
> The only option left after the next recession in US is monetization of deficit, when Fed will print money and buy government bonds directly, so government could start a stimulus program.....this will devalue US dollar relative to other currencies, which in turn will result in recessions in export oriented economies of Europe and East Asia.
> 
> So, whether the crisis will come from the East or from the West or both, oil prices will go down and this will badly effect oil exporting countries of the Middle East and will have geopolitical consequences across the world
> 
> Good video on China real estate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Dalio--How the economic machine works



I agree with 80% of your points.
There will be a crash sometime. As expected today was a red day but I think it is pure *correction not crash*. Crash is not here yet. It will come, maybe 10 years or so. You cannot time it.

A few months ago, I posted a comment that Iranian stock will outperform US stock and Chinese stock.
The pattern is still there despite the strong correction in the Iranian stock market.

Finally, these are all numbers and motivation and hard work make nations overcomes these indices.
*I hate to slave numbers*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

One of the reasons why Evergrande is facing a crisis now is because the Chinese government set 3 red lines and effectively put the brakes on Evargrande's plans to expand further and attain further financing. Home ownership in China is at 90%, whereas in the US it's at 60% and a large portion of homeowners in China own 2 homes.

The Chinese government will most likely confiscate Evergrande and its assets along with the assets and funds of the greedy tycoons who caused this mess to prevent a massive meltdown. In China everything is planned, nothing happens by accident. With Lehman Brothers, everyone was in the dark until the last minute. This is not the case with Evergrande.

The Chinese reaction to this crisis will be the exact opposite of the American reaction to the recession, which was to use taxpayers money to bailout large corporations. The people behind the 2008 crisis not only got away with it, they all got their bonuses as well, funded for by the US taxpayer. In China, the Communist party reigns supreme, whereas in the US, capitalists reign supreme.

Yes in the last 2 years the USA has printed more money than in the last 100 years. Many western countries have reacted to Covid by borrowing a ton of money and have been giving out money to their citizens like candy. This has led to higher prices and inflation on many household items / staples.

Honestly if the US economy does end up facing some kind of great depression scenario then surely China will take the opportunity to ask export consumers for various kinds of currency instead of only USD as they do now. I'm predicting they might ask Europe for Euros, North America for USD and Asia/Africa for their own RMB (Yuan).

Of course in that case, the USA will feel enraged seeing China as an existential threat to it's position as the worlds sole super power. US war hawks and defense contractors, after Afghanistan, are also clamoring for a war with China and if you recall last time there was a depression in the US it was followed by WW2, which got the US to bounce back from the depression if you recall.

The US will seek a war with China to get out of its slump and retain global hegemony. That is simply their natural instinct. They will fabricate something, anything to ignite a war with China. I expect some sort of provocation or false flag operation, like the chemical weapons attacks in Syria or Gulf of Tonkin incident.

However only time will tell if history will repeat itself, or if this century the unipolar American world order will give way to a new multipolar global order.

ALSO oil prices will most likely rise during a global conflict rather than go down. A depression would cause prices to fall but again I believe that any depression will be quickly followed by a major conflict between the US and China.



GWXP said:


> Regarding China, there is a massive speculative bubble in Chinese real estate market.
> 
> It takes 8-10 years of median household income in US or Europe to buy a home and it takes 30 years of median household income to buy a home in China. Homes are insanely expensive in China (relative to income)
> 
> Since banks and bonds offer low interest rates and stock market in China is very volatile, everyone invests in real estate, hoping that home prices will continue rising forever.
> 
> *Speculative bubble in Chinese real estate market is very similar to asset price bubble in Japan in 1990 prior to them having their Lost Decades.*
> 
> Construction directly and indirectly is 30% of Chinese GDP and if there will be a housing market crash in China it will have massive consequences for global economy.
> 
> It is easy to imagine collapse of home prices in China, leading to bankruptcy of real estate companies and collapse of stock market and bank failures leading to credit crunch and thus reduced investment and consumption, which in turn will result in recession and deflation similar to Japan in 1990s.
> 
> All this is also compounded by demographic problems of China, with it having one of the fastest aging societies in the world--and societies with large number of old people tend to consume less meaning deflation problem might get even worse
> 
> So it is very real that with the collapse of speculative bubble in China's real estate market, China might have its own Lost Decades and will never surpass US economy.
> 
> Meantime in the Western World we have other signals of upcoming crisis:
> 1) massive debts accumulated by households, corporate sector and governments
> 2) Central Bank interest rates hitting 0%, meaning monetary policy is no longer effective
> 3) demographic shift- (with ageing of society we have less consumption in economies where consumption is 70% of GDP)
> 
> According to Ray Dalio, major depression happens once in 90-100 years and the last one happened in 1929
> Today, with accumulation of massive debts, and with Fed interest rate hitting 0% and with Quantitative easing having little effect on aggregate demand, --- monetary policy is no longer effective
> 
> The only option left after the next recession in US is monetization of deficit, when Fed will print money and buy government bonds directly, so government could start a stimulus program.....this will devalue US dollar relative to other currencies, which in turn will result in recessions in export oriented economies of Europe and East Asia.
> 
> So, whether the crisis will come from the East or from the West or both, oil prices will go down and this will badly effect oil exporting countries of the Middle East and will have geopolitical consequences across the world


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> So far the Taliban seems to be dealing with an ISIS insurgency, among others groups resisting them so I'm not too sure how stable the situation in Afghanistan will remain and for how long. Pakistan has basically gone bankrupt funding the Taliban and spending money to arm itself against India.
> 
> If China goes to war with the Quad and India, Pakistan will more than likely support China over Kashmir. That will be vital to tie down Indian resources while China goes after India's chickens neck (Siliguri corridor). If China manages to take the narrow Siliguri corridor, which connects western India to north eastern India, then the Indians will have absolutely no choice but to sue for peace and make concessions. This would be a dream come true for Pakistan.
> 
> Also both Pakistan and now Afghanistan are vital transit routes for Iran to transport crude / natural gas to China, especially in case of a conflict China will require energy transported by land as the Indian Ocean and South China Sea will be risky transit routes at that point.
> 
> Keep in mind that in case of war with India, the Indians will use their navy and try to dominate the Indian ocean and blockade Pakistan. In that case, Iranian energy exports sent to Pakistan by land will be vital as well. Pakistan and Iran were supposed to have already built a natural gas pipeline to send natural gas from Iran to Pakistan but Pakistan, because of western pressure, never fulfilled its end of the bargain.


Assalamualaikum!
No India cannot do a blockade to Pakistan simply because our naval power is constantly rising.we can hit their carriers at distance of 600km away from air,700km away from land.and submarines have not just entered the race.

It's not due to outer pressure that Pakistan has never tried to enhance trade with iran.it has more to do with reason that our leaders have never taken interest in enhancing ties with Iran after shah e Iran.this is purely due to our history.Pakistan went for Arabs and you went for India as you had no other option for trade.

Now your land has been used against Pakistan,we literally care for only Afghanistan and have never interfered in Iran.simply your direction is different,ours is different.
We should now ensure peaceful settlement of Taliban.then should remain neutral in each other's affairs.

Your claim that Pakistan went bankrupt due to funding Taliban is just baseless and has no reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The west pressured Pakistan and that's why the natural gas pipeline was not finished on the Pakistani side. That's the fact of the matter.

Anyways, in case of war, India has missiles as well and they have a superior navy, so transporting crude / natural gas via ships will be extremely risky. They might very well target your ports as well.

Remember India is several times larger than Pakistan and Pakistan's capital and infrastructure are all extremely close to the Indian border. However India's capital and infrastructure are far from Pakistan's border.

On its own Pakistan is at a major disadvantage with India, In terms of technology you're more on less on par but India outnumbers Pakistan 7 to 1 in terms of manpower.

This is why Pakistan has allied so closely with China. Pakistan requires allies against India. Pakistan has lost all of the major wars against India, including Bangladesh. Those are bitter memories and Pakistan does not want to see a repeat.

Pakistan needs strong and dependable allies to fight India and allies that have access to its border preferably. Turkey won't suffice since they don't even share a border with Pakistan. That's idealism, not realism.

Also Iran never "went for India" Iran merely wants to trade with India since they possess such a massive marketplace. The west and Arabs also trade with them actively. Nothing wrong with that.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Assalamualaikum!
> No India cannot do a blockade to Pakistan simply because our naval power is constantly rising.we can hit their carriers at distance of 600km away from air,700km away from land.and submarines have not just entered the race.
> 
> It's not due to outer pressure that Pakistan has never tried to enhance trade with iran.it has more to do with reason that our leaders have never taken interest in enhancing ties with Iran after shah e Iran.this is purely due to our history.Pakistan went for Arabs and you went for India as you had no other option for trade.
> 
> Now your land has been used against Pakistan,we literally care for only Afghanistan and have never interfered in Iran.simply your direction is different,ours is different.
> We should now ensure peaceful settlement of Taliban.then should remain neutral in each other's affairs.
> 
> Your claim that Pakistan went bankrupt due to funding Taliban is just baseless and has no reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Watch this. US war veteran who was deployed to Iraq disrupts Bush's speech.


----------



## waz

sha ah said:


> The west pressured Pakistan and that's why the natural gas pipeline was not finished on the Pakistani side. That's the fact of the matter.
> 
> Anyways, in case of war, India has missiles as well and they have a superior navy, so transporting crude / natural gas via ships will be extremely risky. They might very well target your ports as well.
> 
> Remember India is several times larger than Pakistan and Pakistan's capital and infrastructure are all extrtemely close to the Indian border. However India's capital and infrastructure are far from Pakistan's border.
> 
> On its own Pakistan is at a major disadvantage with India, In terms of technology you're more on less on par but India outnumbers Pakistan 7 to 1 in terms of manpower.
> 
> This is why Pakistan has allied so closely with China. Pakistan requires allies against India. Pakistan has lost all of the major wars against India, including Bangladesh. Those are bitter memories for Pakistan.
> 
> Pakistan needs allies to fight India and allies that have access to its border. Turkey won't suffice since they don't even share a border with Pakistan. That's just idealism, not realism.
> 
> Also Iran never "went for India" Iran merely wants to trade with India since they possess such a massive marketplace. The west and Arabs also trade with them actively. Nothing wrong with that.



India's population is much older (average age 30) than Pakistan's which is one of the youngest (average age 22) and they have one of the world's worst sex ratios. That doesn't bode well for their "manpower" advantage now or in the future. 

Pakistan hasn't lost all its major wars where did you get that from? According to any credible source it was 1948 a stalemate, 1965 a stalemate, 1971 war win for India. 
There have been skirmishes and battles with the following; 
Rann of Kutch advantage Pakistan.
Siachen Glacier advantage India.
Kargil advantage India.
Battle of Balakot advantage Pakistan (recent air battle).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> The west pressured Pakistan and that's why the natural gas pipeline was not finished on the Pakistani side. That's the fact of the matter.


Gas pipeline project was between Pakistan and Russia, I will see later if there is any such project with Iran.


sha ah said:


> Anyways, in case of war, India has missiles as well and they have a superior navy, so transporting crude / natural gas via ships will be extremely risky. They might very well target your ports as well.


Yeah they had superior navy,but not any more.we are equipping our navy with best defence systems and from subsonic to supersonic missiles.both don't have any hypersonic missile yet.then how indian navy is superior to us technologically.


sha ah said:


> Remember India is several times larger than Pakistan and Pakistan's capital and infrastructure are all extrtemely close to the Indian border. However India's capital and infrastructure are far from Pakistan's border.


Well if they will hit our infrastructure,then we also have ability to hit their infra no matter how far away their infrastructure is.we have ability to hit them.


sha ah said:


> On its own Pakistan is at a major disadvantage with India, In terms of technology you're more on less on par but India outnumbers Pakistan 7 to 1 in terms of manpower.


Man power is not a problem for us thanks to technology.they have 5000 tanks we have 2200 and as we will fight defensively,so our artillery will help us more.


sha ah said:


> Pakistan has lost all of the major wars against India, including Bangladesh. Those are bitter memories for Pakistan.


No we have not lost all major wars.there were three Major wars 48,65,71.only 71 was loss again thanks to bangalis.
For 48,we owned whole GB, azad Kashmir region,in 65 we attacked them and lost not a single inch of land,

You better read "on the line of Duty" written by indian Gerenal.so that you can have full comand on history of 65 war.
Others were only small border skirmishes.


sha ah said:


> Th


What will stop us to target theirs?


sha ah said:


> Turkey won't suffice since they don't even share a border with Pakistan. That's just idealism, not realism


Turkey can sell us technologically advanced weapons.so this is major advantage to have turkey as friendly state.


sha ah said:


> so transporting crude / natural gas via ships will be extremely risky.


So how their oils delivery will be safe?


sha ah said:


> The west and Arabs also trade with them actively. Nothing wrong with that


Yeah arabs also do trade with them but don't allow their lands to be used against us.
Remember India has never been able to infiltrate us from eastern border but has only harmed us from our western border.again thanks to our Muslim friendly countries.

One and last thing,india was suffering from chronic famine after 65 war.while we have never suffered any famine in our history despite wars.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Well electronics because there is a world wide chip shortage which is affecting virtually every form of finished technology good. Travel because of excess demand from opening of economies from COVID.
> 
> Basically you have a sudden pent up demand that is not being met yet by the production curves of major world economies.
> 
> “transitory”
> 
> FED believes that this temporary and in due time suppliers will move production curves to match a stabilizing demand curve.
> 
> *I do not believe inflation is truly happening*
> 
> why?
> 
> Simple look at 30 YR and 10YR US treasury bonds. If the bond market truly saw high inflation on the horizon you would see these bonds going up to compensate because investors want the risk free rate of return + inflation premium. Instead in recent weeks you saw drops in the treasuries.
> 
> This tells me bond market
> 
> 1) sees mundane growth on the horizon
> 
> 2) sees muted inflation in the long term
> 
> Look at Japan it printed the living **** out of the yen and it couldn’t create true lasting inflation and experienced deflation at various times in last couple decades.
> 
> If you had TRUE inflation then there would be a demand for money, demand for money is non existent because companies are struggling to find ROI projects worth investing in. When demand and velocity of money is down, it’s hard to have inflation...stagflation maybe.
> 
> Also look at mortgage rates 2-3% *historically low* when there is true inflation in the economy banks wanted to be compensated on the potential for future payments to be worth less than present day. Yet we have seen low mortgage rates since the 2008 financial crisis.
> 
> *So what does it all mean?*
> 
> It means major problem with capitalistic engine and global economy because inflation is actually healthy and needed. Yet Since 2008 despite all the money printing inflation has been muted.
> 
> this is telling me demand for money is way down, velocity of money is way down, true capital intensive investments are way down, and inflation is “leaking” out of the US economy and being absorbed by emerging market countries in order to make their currencies more competitive for export of their products.
> 
> View attachment 779030
> 
> 
> *inflation? Bro don’t make me laugh. Fed wants you to desperate believe it’s pathetic attempt at inflation generation is working.
> 
> There hasn’t been major inflation since Reagan and Volker killed hyperinflation in the 80s*
> 
> 20% fed funds rate to 12% to 6% to 4-5% to 0%
> 
> Temporary inflation from a pandemic, supply bottlenecks, and recovering work face = / = true structural inflation that a healthy economy needs.
> 
> *conclusion: barring another industrial Revolution (AI/Quantum computer/Space) that generates ACTUAL growth (not this net or negative growth fueled by debt BS) the global economy is in trouble in the long run.
> 
> Capitalism merely beat Communism. It was the better of the two models. Not the true model of the universe.*
> 
> But modern capitalism biggest flaw was it relied on its own population to fuel most of the growth (GDP consumption) and it relied on the corporate governance model to make sound long lasting capital rich investments to fuel future growth.
> 
> well guess what happened?
> 
> corporate governance said f that I’ll just give it out as dividends to my shareholders and cut costs (thus improving financials) by cutting wage growth across the board and replacing it with automation whenever I can.
> 
> US government said ok and I’ll help that by ensuring this mass swarm movement of financial philosophy being enacted across the entire economy goes unimpeded. I’ll turn a blind eye to rising tuition costs (student loan debt), rising entitlement programs (Medicare, SS, etc), unnecessary wars, etc. I’ll make up the shortfall in growth by issuing more debt fueled growth knowing full well its a diminishing return feedback loop.
> 
> Then the US decided in last 2 decades to divide the country slowly but surely under this dumb “liberal vs conservative” “Democrat vs Republican” mantra to control the sheep (in this case evolved monkeys) in order to have its citizens/domestic population blame each other for the country’s problems and not the system itself. Thus allowing the system to escape any resemblance of accountability.
> 
> But wait the carnival show gets even better! Then an unintended consequence of this policy was that US’s own elected evolved monkeys (presidents, judges, congress) started drinking the kool aid too (number one rule about drug dealing...don’t use your own product bro) and now they too are actually believing this manipualition tactic as being true.
> 
> Deep state is [insert face_palm emoji] I would imagine.
> 
> But that’s a story for another day...
> 
> *So now the two critical most parts of the capitalistic system.....(1) corporate governance/free market theory/private enterprise.... (2) domestic population consumption are not working properly.
> 
> In a nutshell they took the most important cog in the engine (the worker/civilian/domestic citizen) who is responsible for 70% of growth in the country and ****ed him so well over that he can’t consume like he needs to. Caused a permanent physiological change in how he consumes.
> 
> This in turn feeds the negative feedback loop to the corporate governance model of believing their subdue global growth in the horizon, thus don’t waste money on capital intensive projects with long and uncertain timelines. Thus creating a self fulfilling prophecy when growth doesn’t show up you say see I was right....and the cycle starts all over again.
> 
> So instead companies have engaged in financial engineering to create boosts in stock prices which in turn creates value in executives own stock options (which most executives compensation comes from). You can see how something with initially good intentions ends up creating unintended consequences.
> 
> Good in theory...however applied across the entire domestic economy means a massive game of musical chairs in who ends up with the short end of the stick....usually the government and the domestic citizen.
> 
> So no....inflation isn’t the problem. This massive negative feedback loop that was generated is the problem. And every country in the world (including Iran) is at risk. There is no easy solution. You are asking the entire system that has taken years of economic evolution (devolution?) to realign again. *
> 
> Might as well ask a combustible engine to become a warp drive while you are at it.


Thanks for the response bro, I'd like to reply and talk more about these things, but I am currently at work when I get some free time it would be a great discussion to have. Especially about what's going on with gas prices and shipping costs, and how that might affect price inflation and Iran's natural gas deposits. Electricity prices are going up hard compared to last year.


waz said:


> India's population is much older (average age 30) than Pakistan's which is one of the youngest (average age 22) and they have one of the world's worst sex ratios. That doesn't bode well for their "manpower" advantage now or in the future.
> 
> Pakistan hasn't lost all its major wars where did you get that from? According to any credible source it was 1948 a stalemate, 1965 a stalemate, 1971 war win for India.
> There have been skirmishes and battles with the following;
> Rann of Kutch advantage Pakistan.
> Siachen Glacier advantage India.
> Kargil advantage India.
> Battle of Balakot advantage Pakistan (recent air battle).


This is true, Pakistan seems to operate better than India in this regard despite being a "smaller nation" theoretically.

But in terms of the future, I wonder how things will shape especially with India's economic growth and ever increasing military spending that would not be possible for Pakistan to keep up. I am not too optimistic in the long term because India will grow faster than Pakistan by virtue of improving relations with the west, cheap labour and large population (larger potential). If you have any thoughts I would be happy to learn more. I think India is the 3rd or 4th largest military spender at the moment.

I suppose in the regard it makes sense why Pakistan is closely aligned with China.


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Gas pipeline project was between Pakistan and Russia, I will see later if there is any such project with Iran.


It's possible Pakistan will either get Gas through Turkmenistan or Iran. Not sure on where the future lies on that, underground pipelines would secure Pakistan's gas needs, where as india will still rely on shipping for their gas, in which case Pakistan can target their military machine with long range anti-ship missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Battlion25 said:


> This is entirely false narrative.. India has never won a war in western frontier. All their experts will agree with this nor is the result official in the historical wikipedia.
> 
> Pakistan actully took Gilgit Baltistan and Azad Kashmir from India and holds onto it firm until this day.
> 
> They didn't win the 1947-48 war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indo-Pakistani War of 1947–1948 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor the one in 1965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indo-Pakistani War of 1965 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are official results and technically India lost the 1965 war to Pakistan plain and simple. The Indians attacked trying to storm Pakistan but once they got deep into Azad Kashmir and Gilgat Baltistan they were routed and Pakistan initiated counter-offense storming north India and reaching almost Delhi conquering vast territories of India. Indian's couldn't have defended Delhi the UN stepped in to save the day for them threatening Pakistan with sanction if it retook Delhi.
> 
> The 1971 I give you that and the only reason for that it is because the entire Bangladesh nation switched side and there was nothing to fight for there basically the Bangalis decided that war and not a technical victory as per as but the Bangladesh just rejected Pakistan to pursue their own ethnic agenda and created a country for themselves but as for West Pakistan India has never won a conflict but lost two there and including a junk of territories which is still held by Pakistan today.
> 
> We also saw what happened to them in 2019 hence India is fruitless against the western frontier. Another thing to notice is that the population of Pakistan just started to boom recently meaning we were only 20 million to begin with and the indians outnumbered as in must of these wars more than 10 to 1. Plus our country were in bad shape in these periods still we could have taken Delhi back in 1965 despite all these disadvantages.
> 
> What does this tell us and what can we learn from this? Indians are not about this life of war and clashes of civilizations. If the Indian army is defeated India is entirely open because they have plenty of veggies and pacifists etc etc it is easy population to rule hence no rebelion will come which is something achieveable for Pakistan to complete a full takeover of India in any eventual miscalculation.
> 
> Previously in the 1000 years of India muslim they outnumbered us 1 to 20 at sometimes but we still ruled the lands from north to south with relative ease because of the population being pacifistic which won't change the scenario hence all their numbers is nothing but an illusion








Replace Deli with Amritsar


----------



## Maula Jatt

Stryker1982 said:


> Thanks for the response bro, I'd like to reply and talk more about these things, but I am currently at work when I get some free time it would be a great discussion to have. Especially about what's going on with gas prices and shipping costs, and how that might affect price inflation and Iran's natural gas deposits. Electricity prices are going up hard compared to last year.
> 
> This is true, Pakistan seems to operate better than India in this regard despite being a "smaller nation" theoretically.
> 
> But in terms of the future, I wonder how things will shape especially with India's economic growth and ever increasing military spending that would not be possible for Pakistan to keep up. I am not too optimistic in the long term because India will grow faster than Pakistan by virtue of improving relations with the west, cheap labour and large population (larger potential). If you have any thoughts I would be happy to learn more. I think India is the 3rd or 4th largest military spender at the moment.
> 
> I suppose in the regard it makes sense why Pakistan is closely aligned with China.


You're right and for the time being only answer seems to be the last one and that's more of a half solution than anything 

Let's see what happens in the future, things are definitely not looking so bright 

But tbh things were never bright from Pakistan's perspective in it's entire history, yet it goes on 
Unfortunately something a country must grapple with


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> You're right and for the time being only answer seems to be the last one and that's more of a half solution than anything
> 
> Let's see what happens in the future, things are definitely not looking so bright
> 
> But tbh things were never bright from Pakistan's perspective in it's entire history, yet it goes on
> Unfortunately something a country must grapple with


I can understand the relationship with China, if China is willing to provide some of it's high grade tech, then it could offset some of India's advantages even if military spending is less. Perhaps more investment into offensive Cyber space as well.

Can't run the Indian airforce Command and Control without electricity  
But I am not too well informed on Pakistan's advancements in Cyber area.


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> The west pressured Pakistan and that's why the natural gas pipeline was not finished on the Pakistani side. That's the fact of the matter.
> 
> Anyways, in case of war, India has missiles as well and they have a superior navy, so transporting crude / natural gas via ships will be extremely risky. They might very well target your ports as well.
> 
> Remember India is several times larger than Pakistan and Pakistan's capital and infrastructure are all extremely close to the Indian border. However India's capital and infrastructure are far from Pakistan's border.
> 
> On its own Pakistan is at a major disadvantage with India, In terms of technology you're more on less on par but India outnumbers Pakistan 7 to 1 in terms of manpower.
> 
> This is why Pakistan has allied so closely with China. Pakistan requires allies against India. Pakistan has lost all of the major wars against India, including Bangladesh. Those are bitter memories and Pakistan does not want to see a repeat.
> 
> Pakistan needs strong and dependable allies to fight India and allies that have access to its border preferably. Turkey won't suffice since they don't even share a border with Pakistan. That's idealism, not realism.
> 
> Also Iran never "went for India" Iran merely wants to trade with India since they possess such a massive marketplace. The west and Arabs also trade with them actively. Nothing wrong with that.



This is entirely false narrative India has never won a war in western frontier. All their Indian experts will agree with this notion which is the official result in the historical wikipedia.

Pakistan actully took Gilgit Baltistan and Azad Kashmir from India and holds onto it firm until this day cutting them off from Eurasia.

They didn't win the 1947-48 war









Indo-Pakistani War of 1947–1948 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Nor the one in 1965









Indo-Pakistani War of 1965 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





These are official results and technically India lost the 1965 war to Pakistan plain and simple. The Indians attacked trying to storm Pakistan but once they got deep into Azad Kashmir and Gilgat Baltistan they were routed and Pakistan initiated counter-offense storming north India and reaching almost Delhi conquering vast territories of India. Indian's couldn't have defended Delhi the UN stepped in to save the day for them threatening Pakistan with sanction if it retook Delhi.

The 1971 I give you that and the only reason for that it is because the entire Bangladesh nation switched side and there was nothing to fight for there basically the Bangalis decided that war and not a technical victory as per say but Bangladesh just rejected Pakistan to pursue their own ethnic agenda and created a country for themselves but as for West Pakistan India has never won a conflict but lost two there and including a junk of territories which is still held by Pakistan today.

We also saw what happened to them in 2019 hence India is fruitless against the western frontier. Another thing to notice is that the population of Pakistan just started to boom recently meaning we were only 20 million to begin with and the indians outnumbered as in most of these wars more than 10 to 1. Plus our country were in bad shape in these periods still we could have taken Delhi back in 1965 despite all these disadvantages.

What does this tell us and what can we learn from this? Indians are not about this life of war and clashes of civilizations. If the Indian army is defeated India is entirely open because they have plenty of veggies and pacifists etc etc it is easy population to rule hence no rebelion will come which is something achieveable for Pakistan to complete a full takeover of India in any eventual miscalculation.

Previously in the 1000 years of muslim India they outnumbered us 1 to 20 at times but we still ruled the lands from north to south with relative ease because of the population being pacifistic which won't change the scenario hence all their numbers is nothing but an illusion today if the Indian army is destroy India is completely open for Pakistan.

By the way Pakistan won't need China to overrun India at all. Most outsider make the mistake of seeing India from the population lense but it is an illusion that Pakistan doesn't see within India because it is divided and the population won't rebel if there army is crushed it is basically the world's largest bystanders.

We are a fighting nation and India is not it is that simple hence why I have been saying to some folks here we are the only solo power in the region aside from China hence India is a large elepant without any fillings inside and empty like a ballon you can only understand this if you understand the region and the people of the sub-continent. Tamils, Keralites and southern ragtags will not put up a chellenging fight against their historical overloards Punjabis, Pathans that are in well drilled shape they will fight but only a little and crumble like a house of cards if any serious offensive with intention is mounted by Pakistan to re-claim India and majority of Indians are just peasants and not militant people but soft in nature.

You have to analyse throughly your prey before you subdue it this was how the expansion period began it is a tradition not used anymore today but you have to first send scouts and analyse the foes culture, traditions, way of life and see if there is any fight in the dog and divisions. India just has to many social issues against it's case hence why invading India has always been easy and a tradition that has not changed and all that stands infront of that is just 1.3m armed forces the remaining are bystanders



Stryker1982 said:


> I can understand the relationship with China, if China is willing to provide some of it's high grade tech, then it could offset some of India's advantages even if military spending is less. Perhaps more investment into offensive Cyber space as well.
> 
> Can't run the Indian airforce Command and Control without electricity
> But I am not too well informed on Pakistan's advancements in Cyber area.



Example India saw that it's air capabilities rendered basically useless because Pakistan was using strong jamming systems leading to the Indians losing communication with each other and the central command they have never felt so much vintage than that point in history in 2019.

Pakistan has alot of cards up it's sleeves which is Turkey and China including it's own defense industry. The psychological blow to India from these dog-fights will atleast take 2 decades for them to recover from it and the pain comes from the technological aspect.

It was like a magic trick this is what makes them very nervous the strong jamming systems of Pakistan surprised them alot to the point where they realized Pakistan has the capabilities to render their air force useless this is not something you just recover over that quickly and re-gain confidence immediately it's gonna take them atleast 2 decades.

War is deception and this was one of the main deception that will continously put doubt into the Indians minds they will constantly be thinking what other tricks the foe has because If someone surprisingly showchases the ability to render your entire air force useless it is terrifying information to recieve in the practical manner if you previously had no information of this

.........................................


----------



## Sineva

The south koreans are still refusing to return irans funds..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439975213723234307I think its well past time for iran to start applying some real pressure on the south koreans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GWXP

Some statistics

1) Progress in Iran

Regarding road network--it might depend on quantity of cities in a country. For example Germany and Iran both have 82mln people, but most Germans live in large number of small cities with Germany having 1500 cities with population of 10K or more.....Iranians on the other hand live in medium-sized or large cities with Iran having 209 cities with population of 10K or more-----this can define the size of road or railway network a country requires (connecting 1500 cities requires much more extensive road network than connecting 209 cities)






2) Stagnation in Russia

Regarding population of Russia---over the last 30 years Russia has lost 12mln people and then another 12mln people migrated to Russia from the former USSR and as a result its population remained constant






3) Massive transformation in China

China made an enormous transformation over the last 30 years and pulled 550mln people from villages to cities within one generation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

I'm talking about the gas pipeline between Iran and Pakistan. Iran finished its part of the line, Pakistan buckled to US pressure. 









US sanctions hamper Iran-Pakistan pipeline deal – DW – 05/20/2019


Pakistan has backed out of a joint gas pipeline deal with Iran due to the threat of US sanctions. Pakistan could face a heavy financial penalty, as it promised to complete the project in a bilateral agreement with Iran.




www.dw.com





In 1947 India gained control of 2/3rds of Kashmir. Pakistan 1/3rd. 

In 1965 India had the upper hand when the peace treaties were signed sponsored by the USSR and USA

In 1971 Pakistan lost east Pakistan and thousands of troops surrendered in a humiliating defeat. 90,000 Pakistani troops surrendered and were taken prisoner. This war was devastating for Pakistan. Pakistan lost half its navy, a quarter of its air force and a third of its army 

The following picture shows Pakistani forces surrendering to Indian army officers. During the withdrawal, Indian troops had to protect Pakistani troops from being massacred. Many Bangladeshi's wanted them executed on mass






***********************************************************************************

In 1999 Pakistan lost 4000 troops and the conflict war a major military defeat for Pakistan

Pakistan had launched a major offensive to take back large swaths of Kashmir over the line of actual control. India took back 77-80% of the intruded areas by the end of the conflict. 

The international community then pressured Pakistan to withdraw from the rest of the territory. Pakistani troops suffered massive casualties and suffered badly from low morale.

In the end Pakistan's government refused to accept the bodies of their dead for a long period of time before Nawaz Sharif finally signed the paperwork and accepted their corpses of his dead troops

In the end the conflict was a major defeat for the Pakistani army

***********************************************************************************

Again against India Pakistan is simply outmatched and both in terms of manpower, industry, weaponry, firepower, you name it. Pakistan needs strong allies like China or even Iran if they hope to win the war

Like I said, if Pakistan and China focus a coordinated attack in Kashmir. If Pakistan received crude/natural gas from Iran and helps transport much of that energy to China. And finally IF China is able to break the Indian chickens neck (Siliguri corridor), that is the only way for Pakistan to come out on top

Don't even mention the recent air skirmish last time. That was a PR win for Pakistan but just a skirmish, nothing more. In any major conflict, on it's own, the odds are highly in India's favor. Also since then India has procured advanced Rafale jets which are more potent and effective than anything Pakistan has in its arsenal. the JF-17 is a budget fighter and cannot hope to compare. No way.

Again back to my previous point. Pakistan needs strong and reliable allies to win. That is the fact of the matter whether you want to accept it or not.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Gas pipeline project was between Pakistan and Russia, I will see later if there is any such project with Iran.
> 
> Yeah they had superior navy,but not any more.we are equipping our navy with best defence systems and from subsonic to supersonic missiles.both don't have any hypersonic missile yet.then how indian navy is superior to us technologically.
> 
> Well if they will hit our infrastructure,then we also have ability to hit their infra no matter how far away their infrastructure is.we have ability to hit them.
> 
> Man power is not a problem for us thanks to technology.they have 5000 tanks we have 2200 and as we will fight defensively,so our artillery will help us more.
> 
> No we have not lost all major wars.there were three Major wars 48,65,71.only 71 was loss again thanks to bangalis.
> For 48,we owned whole GB, azad Kashmir region,in 65 we attacked them and lost not a single inch of land,
> 
> You better read "on the line of Duty" written by indian Gerenal.so that you can have full comand on history of 65 war.
> Others were only small border skirmishes.
> 
> What will stop us to target theirs?
> 
> Turkey can sell us technologically advanced weapons.so this is major advantage to have turkey as friendly state.
> 
> So how their oils delivery will be safe?
> 
> Yeah arabs also do trade with them but don't allow their lands to be used against us.
> Remember India has never been able to infiltrate us from eastern border but has only harmed us from our western border.again thanks to our Muslim friendly countries.
> 
> One and last thing,india was suffering from chronic famine after 65 war.while we have never suffered any famine in our history despite wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> In 1947 India gained control of 2/3rds of Kashmir. Pakistan 1/3rd.
> 
> In 1965 India had the upper hand when the peace treaties were signed sponsored by the USSR and USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1999 Pakistan lost 4000 troops and the conflict war a major military defeat for Pakistan



You are suking really hard on that Indian dick.

- Kargil was truly a skirmish and not a war over a hilltop.

- Also how can you lose 2/3rds of a territory that was never yours? You read to much into Indian fantasy when the partition deal was signed all of Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan was Indian territory it was Pakistan that took these places by force and cut them off from the Eurasian contintent

- How can they have the upper hand in 1965 when Pakistani forces were inside deep into Indian territories?

Pakistan will not need anyones help against Vegetarians and pacifists.. 2019 was not just a media stunt but mentally trying to Alpha the Indians.

Indians may fool others but not us. We are the solo power in the region aside from China.. They will fall faster than the ANA mark my words to the point where it will become proud having ANA instead of them they have always been ANA tier

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

The fact that the South Koreans will not release the funds, even in exchange for food and medicine is UNACCEPTABLE. Iran MUST ACT in a firm and decisive manner at an opportune moment to teach this US vassal a harsh lesson.

Yes Iran must capture a South Korean tanker and other ships to seize its $7 billion by force. Iranian oil tankers to China should then be escorted by Iranian submarines and heavily armed destroyers. 

South Koreans are woefully unaware in regards to Iran's capabilities in the Persian. After last time Iran captured a South Korean ship, the South Koreans responded by sending a destroyer into the Persian Gulf. 

One South Korean pundit actually tried telling me that Iran had absolutely nothing that should match South Korea's destroyer.

I laughed and explained to hit that in the Persian Gulf region, Iran has a network of underground bunkers, hidden underneath mountain ranges, filled with anti ship missiles. 

Iran has also thousands of drones, 200 fighter jets, many of which can launch cruise missiles. Iran also has hundreds of drones and Iran also has destroyers, submarines, cruisers and potent air defenses, mostly armed with newer, modern technology.

Iran shouldn't be in a hurry, Simply take it's time and then unexpectedly strike and capture several South Korean ships, including dozens of their personnel.



Sineva said:


> The south koreans are still refusing to return irans funds..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439975213723234307I think its well past time for iran to start applying some real pressure on the south koreans.


Don't be bitter. The truth is what it is. The statements I made are the general consensus among western academics.

Like I said, Pakistan is at a major disadvantage one of one VS India.

Pakistan's capital and infrastructure are close to the Indian border. However the Indian capital and industrial base are FAR form the Pakistani border.

India and Pakistan are more or less on par when it comes to technology BUT Indian troops outnumber Pakistani troops 4 to 1. Indian manpower 7 to 1.

Since the last air skirmish, India has been putting a series emphasis on its airforce, purchasing Rafale jets, which easily outmatch the JF-17 and they have been upgrading its SU-30MKI fighter jets, putting more emphasis on constant training, readiness and upgrading their arsenal as well.



Battlion25 said:


> You are suking really hard on that Indian dick.
> 
> - Kargil was truly a skirmish and not a war over a hilltop.
> 
> - Also how can you lose 2/3rds of a territory that was never use? You read to much into Indian fantasy when the partition deal was said all of Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan was Indian territory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

You're obviously getting extremely emotional. No need to be rude. I merely mentioned statements which are considered FACT in western academic circles. Just like the last air skirmish, where the Indians refuse to believe they lost, yet they DID lose that skirmish as far as the world is concerned.

The truth is what it is. try to be more objective instead of getting emotional and acting childish using cuss words.



Battlion25 said:


> You are suking really hard on that Indian dick.
> 
> - Kargil was truly a skirmish and not a war over a hilltop.
> 
> - Also how can you lose 2/3rds of a territory that was never yours? You read to much into Indian fantasy when the partition deal was signed all of Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan was Indian territory it was Pakistan that took these places by force and cut them off from the Eurasian contintent
> 
> - How can they have the upper hand in 1965 when Pakistani forces were inside deep into Indian territories?
> 
> Pakistan will not need anyones help against Vegetarians and pacifists.. 2019 was not just a media stunt but mentally trying to Alpha the Indians.
> 
> Indians may fool others but not us. We are the solo power in the region aside from China.. They will fall faster than the ANA mark my words

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Battlion25

[/QUOTE]


sha ah said:


> You're obviously getting extremely emotional. No need to be rude. I merely mentioned statements which are considered FACT in western academic circles. Just like the last air skirmish, where the Indians refuse to believe they lost, yet they DID lose that skirmish as far as the world is concerned.
> 
> The truth is what it is. try to be more objective instead of getting emotional and acting childish using cuss words.



These were not western consensus opinions you first came forward saying flat out they won all wars without actully bothering checking it and I was the one who provided western opinions which is different from yours.

You said India gained 2/3 Kashmir but that is not true because Kashmir and Gilgit belonged to the Indians as per UN charter and border agreement signed between the two states hence Pakistan seized 1/3 of North reigon Indian territories by force.. You never took these into account.

As for the Ceasefire it happened while Pakistani forces were inside Indian territories..

We are not at disadvantage against India not in a million years. Rafale will not change the occasion whatsoever we have that under control if they were to procure 5th generation that could become an issue but airforce wise Rafale grants them nothing over our F-16s and other systems we have in use that can render them useless.

Conventionally including tactical nukes plus stragetic weapons we have advantage. India is not the one going up but we are also going up. We will soon introduce surprising elements from Turkey stealth unmanned fighter jets. The Indians won't be able to outdo us from now until the next 3 decades.

Imagine how they were hyping SU something plus MIG before they ate dust and said publically we have vintage airforce and panic bought but still Rafale won't be able to grant them any form of safety. If they wanted that they should have gone for F-22


----------



## Sineva

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Gas pipeline project was between Pakistan and Russia, I will see later if there is any such project with Iran.


Honestly,I`m frankly astonished that you haven heard about the IP gas pipeline...
I mean the agreement dates back almost 9 years ffs.

*IP gas pipeline: Iran issues notice to Pakistan on moving arbitration court*
*https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/468983-ip-gas-pipeline-iran-issues-notice-to-pakistan-on-moving-arbitration-court*
*Top Story*
Khalid Mustafa
May 09, 2019 

Both the countries during the two-day visit of Prime Minister Imran Khan to Iran on April 21-22 discussed the issues related to IP gas line particularly the scenario after the formal notice to Pakistan from Iran. 








ISLAMABAD: Tehran formally gave notice to Islamabad in February 2019 for moving the arbitration court for not laying down the pipeline in Pakistan’s territory in stipulated time under the IP gas line project and threatened to invoke the penalty clause of Gas Sales Purchase Agreement (GSPA).

Spokesman of Petroleum Division Additional Secretary Sher Afgan also confirmed the development that Iran in February 2019 gave a formal notice to Pakistan mentioning it will move the arbitration court. Both the countries during the two-day visit of Prime Minister Imran Khan to Iran on April 21-22 discussed the issues related to IP gas line particularly the scenario after the formal notice to Pakistan from Iran. 

Earlier in 2018, according to official sources, the authorities in Iran had conveyed to Pakistan that it may move the arbitration court against Pakistan for unilaterally shelving IP gas line project invoking penalty clause of the GSPA. However, this time Iran formally gave the notice to Pakistan in February 2019 threating to move the arbitration court for delaying the project.

The official sources said that during the visit of Prime Minister Imran to Iran, the top leadership took up the issue of IP gas line and told Pakistan leadership it will take back the notice only if the government of Pakistan extends the construction period of pipeline of 781 kilometres from Iranian border to Nawabshah under signed GSPA. ‘After coming back to Pakistan, prime minister asked the petroleum division to stay in touch with authorities in Iran and resolve the issue.’

The agreement was signed in 2009 for 25 years, but since then the project could not get the shape. Also most 9-10 years have elapsed since the signing of the agreement and the construction period for pipeline in Pakistan territory which comprises three years has been wasted. The Iranian authorities want Pakistan to mutually extend this period under GSPA. Iran has already asked Pakistan to review the price of gas under IP, but no talks on this issue have been held so far.

Before the formal notice from Iran in February 2019, Pakistan’s legal firm had sent about 15 legal questions to the legal team in Iran asking in the presence of renewed US sanctions against Iran on its nuclear programme how it is possible to materialise the gas transactions. Iran was of the view that there are no sanctions on gas transactions, as it is exporting gas to some EU countries and importing gas from Turkmenistan. However, Pakistan legal firm had asked for mechanism under which EU and Turkmenistan are materialising the gas transactions.

However, instead of reply on the legal questionnaire, Iran in February 2019 sent a formal notice to Pakistan, saying it is going to move arbitration court. Pakistan wants Iran to take back the notice as Pakistan tried its best for arranging funds required to lay down the pipeline in its territories, but in the presence of the US sanctions it failed to get financing from any international agency.

Under existing GSPA, *Pakistan is bound to pay $1 million per day to Iran from January 1, 2015 under the penalty clause*. An in case Iran moves arbitration court, then Pakistan will have to pay billions of dollars as penalty. This is the very reason that Pakistan is trying from pillar to post to persuade Iran to take back the notice.

Under the agreement with Iran, the project was to be implemented under segmented approach meaning by that Iran had to lay down the pipeline on its side and Pakistan had to build the pipeline in its territory. The project was to be completed by December 2014 and come on stream from January 1, 2015. Under the penalty clause it was agreed by both sides that if Pakistan fails to have intake of Iranian gas from January 1, 2015, *it will have to pay $1 million per day as penalty*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> The fact that the South Koreans will not release the funds, even in exchange for food and medicine is UNACCEPTABLE. Iran MUST ACT in a firm and decisive manner at an opportune moment to teach this US vassal a harsh lesson.
> 
> Yes Iran must capture a South Korean tanker and other ships to seize its $7 billion by force. Iranian oil tankers to China should then be escorted by Iranian submarines and heavily armed destroyers.
> 
> South Koreans are woefully unaware in regards to Iran's capabilities in the Persian. After last time Iran captured a South Korean ship, the South Koreans responded by sending a destroyer into the Persian Gulf. One South Korean pundit actually tried telling me that Iran had absolutely nothing that should match South Korea's destroyer.
> 
> I laughed and explained to hit that in the Persian Gulf region, Iran has a network of underground bunkers, hidden underneath mountain ranges, filled with anti ship missiles. Iran has also thousands of drones, 200 fighter jets, many of which can launch cruise missiles. Iran also has hundreds of drones and Iran also has destroyers, submarines, cruisers and potent air defenses, mostly armed with newer, modern technology.
> 
> Iran shouldn't be in a hurry, Simply take it's time and then unexpectedly strike and capture several South Korean ships, including dozens of their personnel.


Agreed,iran should send the south koreans a very clear message,in that owing to their continued failure to return irans funds,their persian gulf entry privileges are now being put at risk.
Ultimately,for obvious reasons this extremely unsatisfactory situation cannot be allowed to continue as it is.Iran needs to start imposing real costs on those who are following the us sanctions regime,indeed one could consider this as the iranian equivalent of sanctions,call it seizures,as effectively that is what the south koreans are doing by failing to release iranian funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> In 1947 India gained control of 2/3rds of Kashmir. Pakistan 1/3rd


You are forgetting whole region of GB.


sha ah said:


> In 1971 Pakistan lost east Pakistan


Yeah it was major defeat.


sha ah said:


> In 1999 Pakistan lost 4000 troops and the conflict war a major military defeat for Pakistan


Kargil was a small scale border conflict,we even not used air force.initially it was going in our favour.they were not even aware of attack due to absence of intel. later on india got upper hand due to artillery which was provided by its well know friend.


sha ah said:


> Pakistan had launched a major offensive to take back large swaths of Kashmir over the line of actual control. India took back 77-80% of the intruded areas by the end of the conflict.


Yeah we attacked them but it went wrong and we pulled back latter on.we didn't lost any valuable territory in that conflict.


sha ah said:


> The international community then pressured Pakistan to withdraw from the rest of the territory. Pakistani troops suffered massive casualties and suffered badly from low morale.


Yeah even China was not supporting us in that conflict.but morale was not low.our single soldier stopped their whole battalion when we were withdrawing from there.


sha ah said:


> Again against India Pakistan is simply outmatched and both in terms of manpower, industry, weaponry, firepower, you name it.


But technologically they are not superior to us.


sha ah said:


> Also since then India has procured advanced Rafale jets which are more potent and effective than anything Pakistan has in its arsenal. the JF-17 is a budget fighter and cannot hope to compare. No way.


They have Rafael,su 30, marages,we have F16 ,JF 17 and J 10c is also on its way to Pakistan.
How JF 17 is inferior to their fighters.it has a AESA radar,long range BVR, very capable wvr missiles.its very capable jet for us little short range but again our enemy is at front door.


sha ah said:


> if Pakistan and China focus a coordinated attack in Kashmir


We planned attack on Kashmir back in 60s but now this is not possible.they have Quad behind them.so we will have to fight them alone.we can't take risk to fight QUAD because here we will be at major technological disadvantage.


sha ah said:


> Don't even mention the recent air skirmish last time


Where I mentioned that air skirmish.but the advantage we had there was major tactically .now today if someone attacks India ,they will not attack us.becuase they know Pakistan will retaliate.


sha ah said:


> Again back to my previous point. Pakistan needs strong and reliable allies to win


Yes we need alllies but allies cannot be permanent.so at the end of day we will have to fight our wars on our own.so better we tell our nation, fight your wars on your own instead of thumping them that China is your ally,iran is your ally, turkey is your ally.



sha ah said:


> I'm talking about the gas pipeline between Iran and Pakistan. Iran finished its part of the line, Pakistan buckled to US pressure.


I think no one know here about this deal.But if it has been signed then Pakistan should work on it.we bought expensive LNG few months ago,if it is available from neighborhood,then why not.Our leaders have proved corrupts,they will not complete this anytime soon and carry on wasting money on expensive things.USpressure may be little factor here,it has more to do with our leaders Own ignorance.


sha ah said:


> the JF-17 is a budget fighter and cannot hope to compare


You are wrong here.project JF 17 has built our whole aviation industry.it is very good fighter against our regional enemies.


----------



## sha ah

Like I said, Pakistan by itself is at a severe military disadvantage vs India

India has more manpower, a larger military, a more powerful navy. As many if not more missiles, more industrial base, a larger landmass, etc

Sorry but your 1980's F-16s cannot stand up to brand new Rafale fighter jets.

The JF-17 was a joint production between Pakistan and China. China has offered JF-17s to Iran in exchange for oil. Iran has refused, opting instead for the superior J-10. The JF-17 is basically a poor mans F-16, great for the price but not in comparable to the best 4th generation fighters of today.

Comparing MIG-21 (which India will be retired within 4 years) to newer, upgraded SU-30MKIs or even cutting edge Rafales, is not a fair comparable. Again skirmishes are meaningless in the big picture, although I must admit that the entire incident where the shot down Indian pilot was given tea, was quite amusing.

Anyways geographically Pakistan is at a massive disadvantage vs India. Pakistan's capital and industrial hubs are extremely close to the Indian border. Whereas Indian capital and industry are NOT close to the Pakistani border.

Without China and other strong allies, Pakistan is simply outmatched militarily. that's simply the harsh reality. With strong allies, like China, Turkey, Iran, etc, Pakistan can win. Without them Pakistan will either face a costly stalemate, or lose again.

Like I stated earlier. Kashmir is merely a distraction. the real goal is for China to break the Indian chickens neck (Siliguri corridor)


These were not western consensus opinions you first came forward saying flat out they won all wars without actully bothering checking it and I was the one who provided western opinions which is different from yours.

You said India gained 2/3 Kashmir but that is not true because Kashmir and Gilgit belonged to the Indians as per UN charter and border agreement signed between the two states hence Pakistan seized 1/3 of North reigon Indian territories by force.. You never took these into account.

As for the Ceasefire it happened while Pakistani forces were inside Indian territories..

We are not at disadvantage against India not in a million years. Rafale will not change the occasion whatsoever we have that under control if they were to procure 5th generation that could become an issue but airforce wise Rafale grants them nothing over our F-16s and other systems we have in use that can render them useless.

Conventionally including tactical nukes plus stragetic weapons we have advantage. India is not the one going up but we are also going up. We will soon introduce surprising elements from Turkey stealth unmanned fighter jets. The Indians won't be able to outdo us from now until the next 3 decades.

Imagine how they were hyping SU something plus MIG before they ate dust and said publically we have vintage airforce and panic bought but still Rafale won't be able to grant them any form of safety. If they wanted that they should have gone for F-22
[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## sha ah

Like I said, Pakistan by itself is at a severe military disadvantage vs India

India has more manpower, a larger military, a more powerful navy. As many if not more missiles, more industrial base, a larger landmass, etc

Sorry but your 1980's F-16s cannot stand up to brand new Rafale fighter jets.

The JF-17 was a joint production between Pakistan and China. China has offered JF-17s to Iran in exchange for oil. Iran has refused, opting instead for the superior J-10. The JF-17 is basically a poor mans F-16, great for the price but not in comparable to the best 4th generation fighters of today.

Comparing MIG-21 (which India will be retired within 4 years) to newer, upgraded SU-30MKIs or even cutting edge Rafales, is not a fair comparable. Again skirmishes are meaningless in the big picture, although I must admit that the entire incident where the shot down Indian pilot was given tea, was quite amusing.

Anyways geographically Pakistan is at a massive disadvantage vs India. Pakistan's capital and industrial hubs are extremely close to the Indian border. Whereas Indian capital and industry are NOT close to the Pakistani border.

Without China and other strong allies, Pakistan is simply outmatched militarily. that's simply the charge reality. With strong allies, like China, Turkey, Iran, etc, Pakistan can win. Without them Pakistan will either face a costly stalemate, or lose again.

Like I stated earlier. Kashmir is merely a distraction. the real goal is for China to break the Indian chickens neck (Siliguri corridor)

BTW the USA will never sell the F-22 to anyone, not even Israel or its closest allies. India is completely out of the question for this.



post: 13345906 said:


> These were not western consensus opinions you first came forward saying flat out they won all wars without actully bothering checking it and I was the one who provided western opinions which is different from yours.
> 
> You said India gained 2/3 Kashmir but that is not true because Kashmir and Gilgit belonged to the Indians as per UN charter and border agreement signed between the two states hence Pakistan seized 1/3 of North reigon Indian territories by force.. You never took these into account.
> 
> As for the Ceasefire it happened while Pakistani forces were inside Indian territories..
> 
> We are not at disadvantage against India not in a million years. Rafale will not change the occasion whatsoever we have that under control if they were to procure 5th generation that could become an issue but airforce wise Rafale grants them nothing over our F-16s and other systems we have in use that can render them useless.
> 
> Conventionally including tactical nukes plus stragetic weapons we have advantage. India is not the one going up but we are also going up. We will soon introduce surprising elements from Turkey stealth unmanned fighter jets. The Indians won't be able to outdo us from now until the next 3 decades.
> 
> Imagine how they were hyping SU something plus MIG before they ate dust and said publically we have vintage airforce and panic bought but still Rafale won't be able to grant them any form of safety. If they wanted that they should have gone for F-22

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> Like I said, Pakistan by itself is at a severe military disadvantage vs India
> 
> India has more manpower, a larger military, a more powerful navy. As many if not more missiles, more industrial base, a larger landmass, etc
> 
> Sorry but your 1980's F-16s cannot stand up to brand new Rafale fighter jets.
> 
> The JF-17 was a joint production between Pakistan and China. China has offered JF-17s to Iran in exchange for oil. Iran has refused, opting instead for the superior J-10. The JF-17 is basically a poor mans F-16, great for the price but not in comparable to the best 4th generation fighters of today.
> 
> Comparing MIG-21 (which India will be retired within 4 years) to newer, upgraded SU-30MKIs or even cutting edge Rafales, is not a fair comparable. Again skirmishes are meaningless in the big picture, although I must admit that the entire incident where the shot down Indian pilot was given tea, was quite amusing.
> 
> Anyways geographically Pakistan is at a massive disadvantage vs India. Pakistan's capital and industrial hubs are extremely close to the Indian border. Whereas Indian capital and industry are NOT close to the Pakistani border.
> 
> Without China and other strong allies, Pakistan is simply outmatched militarily. that's simply the charge reality. With strong allies, like China, Turkey, Iran, etc, Pakistan can win. Without them Pakistan will either face a costly stalemate, or lose again.
> 
> Like I stated earlier. Kashmir is merely a distraction. the real goal is for China to break the Indian chickens neck (Siliguri corridor)
> 
> 
> 
> These were not western consensus opinions you first came forward saying flat out they won all wars without actully bothering checking it and I was the one who provided western opinions which is different from yours.
> 
> You said India gained 2/3 Kashmir but that is not true because Kashmir and Gilgit belonged to the Indians as per UN charter and border agreement signed between the two states hence Pakistan seized 1/3 of North reigon Indian territories by force.. You never took these into account.
> 
> As for the Ceasefire it happened while Pakistani forces were inside Indian territories..
> 
> We are not at disadvantage against India not in a million years. Rafale will not change the occasion whatsoever we have that under control if they were to procure 5th generation that could become an issue but airforce wise Rafale grants them nothing over our F-16s and other systems we have in use that can render them useless.
> 
> Conventionally including tactical nukes plus stragetic weapons we have advantage. India is not the one going up but we are also going up. We will soon introduce surprising elements from Turkey stealth unmanned fighter jets. The Indians won't be able to outdo us from now until the next 3 decades.
> 
> Imagine how they were hyping SU something plus MIG before they ate dust and said publically we have vintage airforce and panic bought but still Rafale won't be able to grant them any form of safety. If they wanted that they should have gone for F-22



You are talking out of your arse not even the Indians believe in that grab you are spewing such as severe military disadvantage are you drunk or something. The F-16s are upgraded and on par with 4 generation rafale's you don't know anything about the military hardwares and you just spew stuff thinking this is reality. F16s and Rafale are comparable and pretty much even it depends on the upgrade and build-ins. This ain't F-22. Whenever they buy something Pakistan works on how to crack it this has been the tradition from nuclear to small arms.

This is simply not true my mann. I know China is on the other side but forget about China India can't offset Pakistan militarily so all this severe disadvantage makes you look extremely silly and someone whos not well versed in the military arena.

They Don't have airforce advantage not with the rafale's write this down in case you forget it. Where is this supposed advantage coming from. Just because they are close to our border doesn't mean much we have taken all that into consideration and the main doctrine is offensive against India. Plus we have stragetic depth now but even before our stragetic depth they couldn't offset us both tactically and technologically.

India's military is pretty average and vintage with low morale fighters who can't really contain Pakistan whos the more aggressive of the two.

India has 1.3m active personnel whereas Pakistan has 1.17m active personnel manpower is not much different plus as I said they are none-militant civilians if their military is defeated India is entirely open from top to bottom.

Pakistan's doctrine against them is purely offensive and won't be able to hold us if the intention is there. It was not just skirmish they were jammed and fell into deception and felt so vintage. Their conventional ground forces are also vintage they are rusty

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

You're just letting your emotions get the better of you. Looking at objective facts, there's no doubting the fact that India has a significant military advantage over Pakistan. Geographically, in terms of resources, industry, manpower, etc.

Like I said if Pakistan allies with China in Kashmir, distracting India sufficiantly so that China can break the Indian chickens neck (siliguri pass) then that will knock India out of the war. Otherwise, if it's just India vs Pakistan, from un unbiased and objective point of view it's impossible to imagine a scenario where Pakistan can effectively overcome all of India's military advantages. It's just wishful thinking and idealism at best.



Battlion25 said:


> You are talking out of your arse not even the Indians believe in that grab you are spewing such as severe military disadvantage are you drunk or something. The F-16s are upgraded and on par with 4 generation rafale's you don't know anything about the military hardwares and you just spew stuff thinking this is reality. F16s and Rafale are comparable and pretty much even it depends on the upgrade and build-ins. This ain't F-22.
> 
> This is simple not true my mann. I know China is on the other side but forget about China India can't offset Pakisan militarily so all this severe disadvantage makes you look extremely silly and someone whos not well versed in the military arena.
> 
> Don't have airforce advantage not with the rafale's write this down in case you forget it. Where is this oppose advantage coming from. Just because they are close doesn't mean much we have taken all that into considerate and a main doctrine is offensive against India. Plus we have stragetic now but even before our stragetic depth they couldn't offset us both tactically and technologically.
> 
> India's military is pretty average and vintage with low morale fighters who can't really contain Pakistan whos the more aggressive country of the two.
> 
> India has 1.3m active personnel whereas Pakistan has 1.17m active personnel manpower is not much different plus as I said they are none-militant civilians if their military is defeated India is entirely open from top to bottom.
> 
> Pakistan's doctrine against them is purely offensive and won't be able to hold us in an all-out scenario. It was not just skirmish they were jammed to kingdoms come and felt so vintage. Their conventional ground forces are also vintage they are rusty.
> 
> India won't miscalculate against us we have checkmated them completely and won't dare to lift a finger because they could lose everything as consequence





Battlion25 said:


> You are talking out of your arse not even the Indians believe in that grab you are spewing such as severe military disadvantage are you drunk or something. The F-16s are upgraded and on par with 4 generation rafale's you don't know anything about the military hardwares and you just spew stuff thinking this is reality. F16s and Rafale are comparable and pretty much even it depends on the upgrade and build-ins. This ain't F-22.
> 
> This is simple not true my mann. I know China is on the other side but forget about China India can't offset Pakisan militarily so all this severe disadvantage makes you look extremely silly and someone whos not well versed in the military arena.
> 
> Don't have airforce advantage not with the rafale's write this down in case you forget it. Where is this oppose advantage coming from. Just because they are close doesn't mean much we have taken all that into considerate and a main doctrine is offensive against India. Plus we have stragetic now but even before our stragetic depth they couldn't offset us both tactically and technologically.
> 
> India's military is pretty average and vintage with low morale fighters who can't really contain Pakistan whos the more aggressive country of the two.
> 
> India has 1.3m active personnel whereas Pakistan has 1.17m active personnel manpower is not much different plus as I said they are none-militant civilians if their military is defeated India is entirely open from top to bottom.
> 
> Pakistan's doctrine against them is purely offensive and won't be able to hold us in an all-out scenario. It was not just skirmish they were jammed to kingdoms come and felt so vintage. Their conventional ground forces are also vintage they are rusty.
> 
> India won't miscalculate against us we have checkmated them completely and won't dare to lift a finger because they could lose everything as consequence

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> Like I said if Pakistan allies with China in Kashmir, distracting India sufficiantly so that China can break the Indian chickens neck (siliguri pass) then that will knock India out of the war. Otherwise, if it's just India vs Pakistan, from un unbiased and objective point of view it's impossible to imagine a scenario where Pakistan can effectively overcome all of India's military advantages. It's just wishful thinking and idealism at best.



I am not being emotional you are saying stuff that is not correct my mann and wild stuff such as the Rafale case which is redundant.

You don't know the sub-continent and it's people if you think the Indians have manpower advantage as in fighting force than you don't know the region. I told you in clear langauge India has the world's largest bystanders and I meant literally. Pakistan doesn't need help and can put India out of it's existence it has the logistics, firepower and will-power.

Pakistan can single handily and solely take all of India from a conventional point of view and has the punching power to do so and has the willpower to execute it if need be. They have no technological or conventional advantage of any sort to say whatsoever. They have vintage and rusty army from the horses own mouth and we also know what they have from top to bottom.

All you need to know how India is subdued they are not confident in their chances against Pakistan and will not miscalculate it is existential hazard. effectively caged inside the sub-continent and can't get out of it with no links to Eurasia. With Iron fist with a miscalculation India knows it can lose everything to Pakistan this is ground reality and within their command calculus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Women's canoe racing competitions in Iran (love to see iranian women active in all fields of sport ..more glory for Iran in olympics..no accident that Iran was the no1 islamic country in this year's olympics):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

And here is the Men's cycling competitions:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

sha ah said:


> One of the reasons why Evergrande is facing a crisis now is because the Chinese government set 3 red lines and effectively put the brakes on Evargrande's plans to expand further and attain further financing. Home ownership in China is at 90%, whereas in the US it's at 60% and a large portion of homeowners in China own 2 homes.
> 
> The Chinese government will most likely confiscate Evergrande and its assets along with the assets and funds of the greedy tycoons who caused this mess to prevent a massive meltdown. In China everything is planned, nothing happens by accident. With Lehman Brothers, everyone was in the dark until the last minute. This is not the case with Evergrande.
> 
> The Chinese reaction to this crisis will be the exact opposite of the American reaction to the recession, which was to use taxpayers money to bailout large corporations. The people behind the 2008 crisis not only got away with it, they all got their bonuses as well, funded for by the US taxpayer. In China, the Communist party reigns supreme, whereas in the US, capitalists reign supreme.
> 
> Yes in the last 2 years the USA has printed more money than in the last 100 years. Many western countries have reacted to Covid by borrowing a ton of money and have been giving out money to their citizens like candy. This has led to higher prices and inflation on many household items / staples.
> 
> Honestly if the US economy does end up facing some kind of great depression scenario then surely China will take the opportunity to ask export consumers for various kinds of currency instead of only USD as they do now. I'm predicting they might ask Europe for Euros, North America for USD and Asia/Africa for their own RMB (Yuan).
> 
> Of course in that case, the USA will feel enraged seeing China as an existential threat to it's position as the worlds sole super power. US war hawks and defense contractors, after Afghanistan, are also clamoring for a war with China and if you recall last time there was a depression in the US it was followed by WW2, which got the US to bounce back from the depression if you recall.
> 
> The US will seek a war with China to get out of its slump and retain global hegemony. That is simply their natural instinct. They will fabricate something, anything to ignite a war with China. I expect some sort of provocation or false flag operation, like the chemical weapons attacks in Syria or Gulf of Tonkin incident.
> 
> However only time will tell if history will repeat itself, or if this century the unipolar American world order will give way to a new multipolar global order.
> 
> ALSO oil prices will most likely rise during a global conflict rather than go down. A depression would cause prices to fall but again I believe that any depression will be quickly followed by a major conflict between the US and China.



Fully agree, time will tell exactly what the plan is. But nothing happens by accident, China has needed to reset the housing market for a while and this is one way to do it. There is a lot of doomsday talk surrounding Evergrande but I think reality is average people in China will benefit from lower housing prices. How the government will manage this is an open question. China has been a seller's market for a while, seems like it may now become a buyer's market. China will benefit either way, US media always likes to create panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*Evergrande has been crashing since 2017. It is not new.*

There is problem in the Chinese construction market but fear in the US market related Evergrande to the stock market downturn.

People love to think about the “Crash” idea.

The weak days of global market were not relevant to Evergrande.

*One week from now, they will say I wish I had bought more. It was a pul back only.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Like I said, Pakistan by itself is at a severe military disadvantage vs India
> 
> India has more manpower, a larger military, a more powerful navy. As many if not more missiles, more industrial base, a larger landmass, etc
> 
> Sorry but your 1980's F-16s cannot stand up to brand new Rafale fighter jets.
> 
> The JF-17 was a joint production between Pakistan and China. China has offered JF-17s to Iran in exchange for oil. Iran has refused, opting instead for the superior J-10. The JF-17 is basically a poor mans F-16, great for the price but not in comparable to the best 4th generation fighters of today.
> 
> Comparing MIG-21 (which India will be retired within 4 years) to newer, upgraded SU-30MKIs or even cutting edge Rafales, is not a fair comparable. Again skirmishes are meaningless in the big picture, although I must admit that the entire incident where the shot down Indian pilot was given tea, was quite amusing.
> 
> Anyways geographically Pakistan is at a massive disadvantage vs India. Pakistan's capital and industrial hubs are extremely close to the Indian border. Whereas Indian capital and industry are NOT close to the Pakistani border.
> 
> Without China and other strong allies, Pakistan is simply outmatched militarily. that's simply the harsh reality. With strong allies, like China, Turkey, Iran, etc, Pakistan can win. Without them Pakistan will either face a costly stalemate, or lose again.
> 
> Like I stated earlier. Kashmir is merely a distraction. the real goal is for China to break the Indian chickens neck (Siliguri corridor)
> 
> 
> 
> These were not western consensus opinions you first came forward saying flat out they won all wars without actully bothering checking it and I was the one who provided western opinions which is different from yours.
> 
> You said India gained 2/3 Kashmir but that is not true because Kashmir and Gilgit belonged to the Indians as per UN charter and border agreement signed between the two states hence Pakistan seized 1/3 of North reigon Indian territories by force.. You never took these into account.
> 
> As for the Ceasefire it happened while Pakistani forces were inside Indian territories..
> 
> We are not at disadvantage against India not in a million years. Rafale will not change the occasion whatsoever we have that under control if they were to procure 5th generation that could become an issue but airforce wise Rafale grants them nothing over our F-16s and other systems we have in use that can render them useless.
> 
> Conventionally including tactical nukes plus stragetic weapons we have advantage. India is not the one going up but we are also going up. We will soon introduce surprising elements from Turkey stealth unmanned fighter jets. The Indians won't be able to outdo us from now until the next 3 decades.
> 
> Imagine how they were hyping SU something plus MIG before they ate dust and said publically we have vintage airforce and panic bought but still Rafale won't be able to grant them any form of safety. If they wanted that they should have gone for F-22


[/QUOTE]
Bhai if Iran rejected JF 17 (which I don't know if you were really offered) it does not mean JF 17 is not a good jet for us.what air war experience they have to judge any jet.with 4 BVR 2 WVR, missiles,JF 17 is very good fighter against Indian Mig 29 ,LCA Tejas, mig 21,jaguars,su 30,etc.
For Rafael we have F16 ( its upgraded my friend) block 3 thunder ( with AESA radar) and J10c delta wing for strike roles.

Again i will repeat they have no technological superiority.

You are saying their infra is very far away,you should know that our missiles cover whole of Indian subcontinent we can strike them no matter how far they are.

Allies are helpful but first you should prepare on your own.we are in wars from day one so we know their capabilities and also know what harm we can do to them.


----------



## 925boy

*EXCLUSIVE: Resistance Axis killed two US and Israeli operatives involved in Soleimani/Muhandes assassinations*
The Axis will retaliate: A senior Resistance Axis official reveals to The Cradle that the deaths of US Lt. Col. James C. Willis and Israeli Col. Sharon Asman were in retaliation for the assassinations of Iranian Quds Force Commander Qassem Soleimani and Iraqi Hashd al-Shaabi Deputy Commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandes.
By News Desk - September 20 2021





A senior Resistance Axis security official says US Lt. Col. James C. Willis and Israeli Col. Lt. Col. James C. Willis were killed in Erbil for their involvement in the assassinations of Soleimani and Muhandes.
Photo Credit: The Cradle



Powered by
A senior Resistance Axis* security official has told _The Cradle_ that the Axis is responsible for the deaths of an American and Israeli commander in retaliation for the assassinations of Iranian Quds Force General Qassem Soleimani and Iraq’s Deputy Commander of the Hashd al-Shaabi Abu Mahdi al-Muhandes.
According to _The Cradle’s_ security source:


> “An operation in Erbil killed two high-ranking American and Israeli commanders: Lt. Col. James C. Willis, 55, of Albuquerque and of the Red Horse Unit, is an American commander who was killed in an operation in Erbil, although according to a Pentagon report he died in a non-combat incident at Qatar’s Al-Udeid base. This person was involved in the assassination operations of Soleimani and Abu Mahdi. Also (Israeli) Col. Sharon Asman of the Nahal Brigade, said to have died of heart failure, was another person killed in Erbil.”


This is the first time a Resistance Axis official has claimed responsibility for retaliatory measures against the killers of the Iranian and Iraqi generals.
On June 27, a day after his death, the US Defense Department released a brief statement saying Lt. Col. Willis died in a non-combatant incident at Udeid base, without providing any further details other than “the incident is under investigation.”
The military newspaper _Stars and Stripes_ describes Willis as “commander of the 210th Red Horse Squadron,” a 130-member unit that “provides civil engineering with rapid response capabilities to conduct operations in remote, high threat environments” – a description inconsistent with Qatar’s environs.
Israel Defense Forces (IDF) Colonel Sharon Asman, who, according to Israeli media, had only days before he assumed command of the Nahal Infantry Brigade, is alleged to have died on 1 July after collapsing during a training run. Asman was a combatant who fought in both Gaza and Lebanon. The IDF said the incident was under investigation.
_The Cradle’s_ security source says both Willis and Asman were killed in Erbil, Iraq, during an operation against those involved in the assassinations of Soleimani and Muhandis.
There have been at least two separate reported attacks this year on Mossad targets in Iraq by unknown parties.
The first incident, in mid-April, followed Israel’s sabotage attack on Iran’s Natanz nuclear facility, several strikes against each other’s maritime vessels in regional waters, and the Israeli assassination of Iranian nuclear scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh last November. The pro-US Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) denied reports of the incident.
Willis’ squadron arrived in the region in spring. The Resistance Axis source did not elaborate on the timing of the attacks that killed Willis and Asman.
The security official also spoke of Iran’s new assertive stance in response to ongoing Israeli attacks. “Iran has changed the equation of dealing with the (Israeli) regime.”
“From now on,” the official explained, in reference to a raft of Israeli attacks on Iranian vessels, “a ship will be attacked after any action of the (Israeli) regime against the interests of Iran.”
A lesson in military ‘proportionality’ ensued: “The (Israeli) regime has claimed to have hit 12 Iranian ships so far, while Iran has not hit more than five. So far, seven other Iranians ships are in need of work. If any other attack on Iranian positions is carried out, Iran will respond by targeting the (Israeli) regime’s ships.”
“The (Israeli) regime conducts more than 80 percent of its trade by sea, which is forced to pass through areas under Iran’s control – which means being exposed to Iran’s fire,” warned the official.
Early last month, the US, UK and Israel threatened retaliation against Tehran, alleging that Iran had conducted drone strikes on an oil tanker, Mercer Street, off the coast of Oman. Iran vigorously denied any role in the attack.
According to the Associated Press, the troika “have yet to show physical evidence from the strike or show intelligence information on why they blame Tehran.”
These bold rules of engagement being drawn by the Axis of Resistance can reach well beyond the region’s borders.
It’s a new dynamic: the notion that middle states and their militia alliances are prepared to confront the most heavily militarized states in the world, and inflict a 1:1 ratio of damage – “in retaliation,” and therefore legal under the rules of war and international law.
The Axis’ new ‘eye for an eye’ doctrine has the potential to deter and limit the maneuverability of the US and its allies in West Asia.
On Saturday, a _New York Times _(NYT) investigation breathlessly described how Iranian scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh was assassinated by the Mossad, using a remote-controlled Artificial Intelligence machine gun operated from Israel.
Iran’s Foreign Ministry spokesman Saeed Khatibzadeh denied the NYT’s version of events on Sunday, saying that Iranian intelligence had all the details of the incident, including information on the operatives involved.
*The Resistance Axis is an alliance of states and organizations in West Asia that fundamentally opposes Western imperialism, zionism, and foreign intervention, and demands the total withdrawal of all Western military forces and bases in the region. The Axis consists of Iran, Syria, Hezbollah, Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Yemen’s Ansarallah, a number of Iraqi political and military groups, and a smattering of smaller organizations.
https://thecradle.co/Article/news/2066

I dedicate the article above to the PDF members who still believe Iran hasnt done crap to retaliate for Soleimani's murder. MOssad also recently secretly confessed to multiple Mossad agents dying in the Persian gulf on a ship that was docked by UAE...IYKYK!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

Even if you want to believe that the F-16 is actually par with Rafale, which many analysts doubt, India has more of everything. A larger industrial base, more manpower, more weapons and most crucially Islamabad and Pakistan's industrial base are close to their border but not vise versa. 

Pride is one thing but realistically, on paper, Pakistan is at a severe disadvantage militarily vs India. Pakistan can have short term success, but in the long run, if it's just India vs Pakistan, India should prevail 9 times out of 10.

Like I said, India and Pakistan, are more or less on par in terms with technology, but India has several other advantages. In Kashmir Pakistan's only hope is for China to chip in. This should effectively distraction India while China can launch a surprise attack and close down the Siliguiri corridor (Indian chickens neck) 

that is the only hope of knocking out India out of the war quickly, The Siliguri corridor is a narrow stretch of land which connects western, greater India to north eastern India.

Personally I believe that Kashmir should be allowed to choose its own fate. The elections/referendum should be UN supervised. If Kashmir wants to be a member of India then fine, if they want to be an independent state then fine, if they want to join Pakistan than so be it. Really that would avoid so much pointless war and bloodshed. Unfotunately neither side are willing to let go of their pride.

Bhai if Iran rejected JF 17 (which I don't know if you were really offered) it does not mean JF 17 is not a good jet for us.what air war experience they have to judge any jet.with 4 BVR 2 WVR, missiles,JF 17 is very good fighter against Indian Mig 29 ,LCA Tejas, mig 21,jaguars,su 30,etc.
For Rafael we have F16 ( its upgraded my friend) block 3 thunder ( with AESA radar) and J10c delta wing for strike roles.

Again i will repeat they have no technological superiority.

You are saying their infra is very far away,you should know that our missiles cover whole of Indian subcontinent we can strike them no matter how far they are.

Allies are helpful but first you should prepare on your own.we are in wars from day one so we know their capabilities and also know what harm we can do to them.
[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Even if you want to believe that the F-16 is actually par with Rafale, which many analysts doubt, India has more of everything. A larger industrial base, more manpower, more weapons and most crucially Islamabad and Pakistan's industrial base are close to their border but not vise versa.
> 
> Pride is one thing but realistically, on paper, Pakistan is at a severe disadvantage militarily vs India. Pakistan can have short term success, but in the long run, if it's just India vs Pakistan, India should prevail 9 times out of 10.
> 
> Like I said, India and Pakistan, are more or less on par in terms with technology, but India has several other advantages. In Kashmir Pakistan's only hope is for China to chip in. This should effectively distraction India while China can launch a surprise attack and close down the Siliguiri corridor (Indian chickens neck)
> 
> that is the only hope of knocking out India out of the war quickly, The Siliguri corridor is a narrow stretch of land which connects western, greater India to north eastern India.
> 
> Personally I believe that Kashmir should be allowed to choose its own fate. The elections/referendum should be UN supervised. If Kashmir wants to be a member of India then fine, if they want to be an independent state then fine, if they want to join Pakistan than so be it. Really that would avoid so much pointless war and bloodshed. Unfotunately neither side are willing to let go of their pride.
> 
> 
> Bhai if Iran rejected JF 17 (which I don't know if you were really offered) it does not mean JF 17 is not a good jet for us.what air war experience they have to judge any jet.with 4 BVR 2 WVR, missiles,JF 17 is very good fighter against Indian Mig 29 ,LCA Tejas, mig 21,jaguars,su 30,etc.
> For Rafael we have F16 ( its upgraded my friend) block 3 thunder ( with AESA radar) and J10c delta wing for strike roles.
> 
> Again i will repeat they have no technological superiority.
> 
> You are saying their infra is very far away,you should know that our missiles cover whole of Indian subcontinent we can strike them no matter how far they are.
> 
> Allies are helpful but first you should prepare on your own.we are in wars from day one so we know their capabilities and also know what harm we can do to them.


[/QUOTE]
The same can be said about Iran and the US, despite these differences, with the correct doctrine and approach you can establish sufficient deterrence. You should try to see a bit more into the Pak point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> Even if you want to believe that the F-16 is actually par with Rafale, which many analysts doubt, India has more of everything. A larger industrial base, more manpower, more weapons and most crucially Islamabad and Pakistan's industrial base are close to their border but not vise versa.
> 
> Pride is one thing but realistically, on paper, Pakistan is at a severe disadvantage militarily vs India. Pakistan can have short term success, but in the long run, if it's just India vs Pakistan, India should prevail 9 times out of 10.
> 
> Like I said, India and Pakistan, are more or less on par in terms with technology, but India has several other advantages. In Kashmir Pakistan's only hope is for China to chip in. This should effectively distraction India while China can launch a surprise attack and close down the Siliguiri corridor (Indian chickens neck)
> 
> that is the only hope of knocking out India out of the war quickly, The Siliguri corridor is a narrow stretch of land which connects western, greater India to north eastern India.
> 
> Personally I believe that Kashmir should be allowed to choose its own fate. The elections/referendum should be UN supervised. If Kashmir wants to be a member of India then fine, if they want to be an independent state then fine, if they want to join Pakistan than so be it. Really that would avoid so much pointless war and bloodshed. Unfotunately neither side are willing to let go of their pride.



These are not ground realities and not even in the Indian generals calculus only you nor any military experts calculus when it comes to Pakistan-India scenario. The higher military Indian experts don't agree with you neither.

You mentioned Islamabad being close to india being a handicap but to tell you the truth we have found a solution long time ago and in order to know that you must know our doctrines we have an answer for that called ''Tactical nukes'' meaning an Indian storm will be short lived.

The Indians view this conflict as existential hazard from their point of view which is the correct scenario and the 9 out of 10 scenario is not only realistic but Shakespeare fantasy and I will explain to you in details why from the conventional tactical level.

Lets just assume India throws in the sink from the get go with all her forces (Which they won't do in reality but example reasons) 1.3m forces thrown in to storm Pakistan and you must understand Pakistan command itself is set up in offensive doctrine hence the collision will occur in the bordering north territory they will run into 1.17m Pakistani forces which is almost the same numbers as they are throwing in and with Pakistani tactical nukes destroying majority of their forces within 2-3 days the battle will be inside India because Pakistan's doctrine is offensive and has comparable manpower. Plus fire power all Indian population centers will be targetted with Nuclear strike and the Indian will do like wise meaning the intensity of the battle will increase will become quickly existential level.

Pakistan's terrain is cancerous for any advancement which is also one of the reasons when India threw in everything in 1965 they were surprisingly ambushed and Pakistan managed to quickly and aggressively advanced inside India and advancing towards Delhi. In this all out scenario Delhi will fall within a week or 2 max in the heat of the battle. Plus Pakistan has stragetic depth in Afghanistan if need be we can also throw in Afghan forces later on in the battle with endless amount of forces going on our advantage plus Pakistan has millions of militants something India doesn't have.

After India's offensive fails in the first few days and their population centers targetted including El-Grid destroyed across the country and Pakistani including Afghan forces will advance inside India within 2 weeks time. The battle will not be over just yet but from there on the result and how this is gonna end will be already known.

This is the scenario in their calculus which is the probablity of losing everything. Plus they will be fielding extremely indisciplined forces who are worse than ANA like Tamilis, Keralites, and other southern ragtags who are not martial at all meaning war is not for them nor do they have the stomach for it ones the battle intensifies most of their forces will fold morally against the durable wall they will run into who will not waver.

With a newly found stragetic depth India loses this battle 70% of the times. All your calculus doesn't able here in truth because there is alot of micro-reality within this conventional battle you can't comprehend or understand the dynamics of it. As far as fighting force go we will have overwhelming advantage both in manpower and capable fighters.

The scenario between Pakistan-India is balanced and has ever been like this since the last 32 years. The scale between them is two equal powers that has the ability to end each other and it will come down to who out-foxes the other on the frontline but if I have to give anyone the advantage it is pakistan because it has stragetic depth now and the better terrain and tactically better because it has addressed all the Indian advantages in their doctrine plus the more stubborn fighters. Despite completely detering each other Pakistan holds crucial advantages over India and these are significiant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Sineva said:


> Agreed,iran should send the south koreans a very clear message,in that owing to their continued failure to return irans funds,their persian gulf entry privileges are now being put at risk.
> Ultimately,for obvious reasons this extremely unsatisfactory situation cannot be allowed to continue as it is.Iran needs to start imposing real costs on those who are following the us sanctions regime,indeed one could consider this as the iranian equivalent of sanctions,call it seizures,as effectively that is what the south koreans are doing by failing to release iranian funds.


ooorrrr....Iran might have to actually start selling some of its potent toys to the likes of North Korea...."eye for an eye" logic here is needed, because it obviously works, because its hard to prove its unfair.
@Battlion25 - why are you trolling the Iranian chill thread with your revisionism? please do not be like those Pakistanis who will come to this thread, start engaging in topics they arent emotionally mature enough to handle, then when the awkward truth comes out they go and call a mod to ban Iranians here. Please carry your anti-INdia, obsessive, "LETTING INDIA LIVE RENT FREE IN YOUR HEAD" agenda to another thread, i'm sure other Pakistanis on PDF would like to feast on this sort of topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Guys,

I am a bit puzzled by some of the western media.

Radiofarda, that is funded by US government and Iran international have exactly the same line of thought.

Radiofarda is funded by Biden. Yet it is headed by Mehdi Parpanchi, who also directs Iran international. He is more a Trumpist, especially when added to Jason Brodsky.

Interesting that the US media against Iran is Bipartisan if not right wing, and supports maximum pressure campaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Draco.IMF

925boy said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Resistance Axis killed two US and Israeli operatives involved in Soleimani/Muhandes assassinations*
> The Axis will retaliate: A senior Resistance Axis official reveals to The Cradle that the deaths of US Lt. Col. James C. Willis and Israeli Col. Sharon Asman were in retaliation for the assassinations of Iranian Quds Force Commander Qassem Soleimani and Iraqi Hashd al-Shaabi Deputy Commander Abu Mahdi al-Muhandes.
> By News Desk - September 20 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A senior Resistance Axis security official says US Lt. Col. James C. Willis and Israeli Col. Lt. Col. James C. Willis were killed in Erbil for their involvement in the assassinations of Soleimani and Muhandes.
> Photo Credit: The Cradle
> 
> 
> 
> Powered by
> A senior Resistance Axis* security official has told _The Cradle_ that the Axis is responsible for the deaths of an American and Israeli commander in retaliation for the assassinations of Iranian Quds Force General Qassem Soleimani and Iraq’s Deputy Commander of the Hashd al-Shaabi Abu Mahdi al-Muhandes.
> According to _The Cradle’s_ security source:
> 
> This is the first time a Resistance Axis official has claimed responsibility for retaliatory measures against the killers of the Iranian and Iraqi generals.
> On June 27, a day after his death, the US Defense Department released a brief statement saying Lt. Col. Willis died in a non-combatant incident at Udeid base, without providing any further details other than “the incident is under investigation.”
> The military newspaper _Stars and Stripes_ describes Willis as “commander of the 210th Red Horse Squadron,” a 130-member unit that “provides civil engineering with rapid response capabilities to conduct operations in remote, high threat environments” – a description inconsistent with Qatar’s environs.
> Israel Defense Forces (IDF) Colonel Sharon Asman, who, according to Israeli media, had only days before he assumed command of the Nahal Infantry Brigade, is alleged to have died on 1 July after collapsing during a training run. Asman was a combatant who fought in both Gaza and Lebanon. The IDF said the incident was under investigation.
> _The Cradle’s_ security source says both Willis and Asman were killed in Erbil, Iraq, during an operation against those involved in the assassinations of Soleimani and Muhandis.
> There have been at least two separate reported attacks this year on Mossad targets in Iraq by unknown parties.
> The first incident, in mid-April, followed Israel’s sabotage attack on Iran’s Natanz nuclear facility, several strikes against each other’s maritime vessels in regional waters, and the Israeli assassination of Iranian nuclear scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh last November. The pro-US Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) denied reports of the incident.
> Willis’ squadron arrived in the region in spring. The Resistance Axis source did not elaborate on the timing of the attacks that killed Willis and Asman.
> The security official also spoke of Iran’s new assertive stance in response to ongoing Israeli attacks. “Iran has changed the equation of dealing with the (Israeli) regime.”
> “From now on,” the official explained, in reference to a raft of Israeli attacks on Iranian vessels, “a ship will be attacked after any action of the (Israeli) regime against the interests of Iran.”
> A lesson in military ‘proportionality’ ensued: “The (Israeli) regime has claimed to have hit 12 Iranian ships so far, while Iran has not hit more than five. So far, seven other Iranians ships are in need of work. If any other attack on Iranian positions is carried out, Iran will respond by targeting the (Israeli) regime’s ships.”
> “The (Israeli) regime conducts more than 80 percent of its trade by sea, which is forced to pass through areas under Iran’s control – which means being exposed to Iran’s fire,” warned the official.
> Early last month, the US, UK and Israel threatened retaliation against Tehran, alleging that Iran had conducted drone strikes on an oil tanker, Mercer Street, off the coast of Oman. Iran vigorously denied any role in the attack.
> According to the Associated Press, the troika “have yet to show physical evidence from the strike or show intelligence information on why they blame Tehran.”
> These bold rules of engagement being drawn by the Axis of Resistance can reach well beyond the region’s borders.
> It’s a new dynamic: the notion that middle states and their militia alliances are prepared to confront the most heavily militarized states in the world, and inflict a 1:1 ratio of damage – “in retaliation,” and therefore legal under the rules of war and international law.
> The Axis’ new ‘eye for an eye’ doctrine has the potential to deter and limit the maneuverability of the US and its allies in West Asia.
> On Saturday, a _New York Times _(NYT) investigation breathlessly described how Iranian scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh was assassinated by the Mossad, using a remote-controlled Artificial Intelligence machine gun operated from Israel.
> Iran’s Foreign Ministry spokesman Saeed Khatibzadeh denied the NYT’s version of events on Sunday, saying that Iranian intelligence had all the details of the incident, including information on the operatives involved.
> *The Resistance Axis is an alliance of states and organizations in West Asia that fundamentally opposes Western imperialism, zionism, and foreign intervention, and demands the total withdrawal of all Western military forces and bases in the region. The Axis consists of Iran, Syria, Hezbollah, Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Yemen’s Ansarallah, a number of Iraqi political and military groups, and a smattering of smaller organizations.
> https://thecradle.co/Article/news/2066
> 
> I dedicate the article above to the PDF members who still believe Iran hasnt done crap to retaliate for Soleimani's murder. MOssad also recently secretly confessed to multiple Mossad agents dying in the Persian gulf on a ship that was docked by UAE...IYKYK!




+






+






+






+






.....continues

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Draco.IMF said:


> if people think Iran not "responded" hard enough, guys, there were plenty of attacks, and its not over....as they said, everyone who was involved in killing Soleimani will be punished, it may take weeks, months, years, Iran is setting the timeline, not this forum...everyone who was involved will get the medicne
> 
> Dont forget the CIA plane who was shot down in Afghanistan, many high ranking CIA officers killed
> Many attacks at Er
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....continues


Their is no doubt Iran doesn't forgive, nor does it forget and their is empirical proof of reprisals/assassination's that happen many years after a event or issue. That being said, the issue is that countries like Israel still many not feel that any consequences for their actions will be heavy enough to stop them from carrying out a mission. When observing the cost/benefit analysis of each action, I see no reason for Israel to fear any reprisal of Iran, because they do not believe that Iran will do a direct attack against it in the event of another bad news event occurring.

If they truly felt their would be a direct response from Iran, they may not do any covert action, but at the moment, I see little reason for them not to do any covert action if they are not stopped by counter-intel. 
In the event of a air attack against Iran's nuclear facilities, Iran will do a massive retaliation and we can see that this has deterred them from any attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

925boy said:


> ooorrrr....Iran might have to actually start selling some of its potent toys to the likes of North Korea...."eye for an eye" logic here is needed, because it obviously works, because its hard to prove its unfair.


Yes,I agree.
The most obviously apparent one would be drones and drone tech,as this is an area where the dprk does seem to lag well behind in,not to mention that the south koreans are making no secret of their plans to develop a modern drone force.
https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...tems-interest-in-latest-defence-spending-plan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

I believe it's start of Sacred Defense week tomorrow, so we might see some product unveilings

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> The same can be said about Iran and the US, despite these differences, with the correct doctrine and approach you can establish sufficient deterrence. You should try to see a bit more into the Pak point of view.




True enough,however you then have to have the correct doctrine.
Imagine if for a moment iran had never developed its missile based deterrence capabilities,imagine if it had continued with the orthodox manned air power doctrine as the basis for its military deterrence,its not a nice thought....
I for one,have always been rather surprised that pakistan,once it had the technology for the indigenous production of the ghauri and shaheen,did not develop a large conventionally armed ballistic missile force as a powerful force multiplier for its manned air power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> Guys,
> I am a bit puzzled by some of the western media.
> Radiofarda, that is funded by US government and Iran international have exactly the same line of thought.
> Radiofarda is funded by Biden. Yet it is headed by Mehdi Parpanchi, who also directs Iran international. He is more a Trumpist, especially when added to Jason Brodsky.
> 
> Interesting that the US media against Iran is Bipartisan if not right wing, and supports maximum pressure campaign.


Yeah....Funny that,eh?
In real terms there is little to NO difference between a democratic or republican regime,the only difference is that a biden regime is more politically acceptable to the rest of the world than a trump regime,just as an obama regime was more acceptable than a bush jr regime.Yet both these democratic regimes by and large continued the anti iranian policies that their republican predecessors had set in motion.
The only real difference is that when it comes to iran,the democratic regimes think that they can achieve thru diplomacy,what the republican regimes could not achieve thru threats,blackmail and warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Even if you want to believe that the F-16 is actually par with Rafale, which many analysts doubt, India has more of everything. A larger industrial base, more manpower, more weapons and most crucially Islamabad and Pakistan's industrial base are close to their border but not vise versa.
> 
> Pride is one thing but realistically, on paper, Pakistan is at a severe disadvantage militarily vs India. Pakistan can have short term success, but in the long run, if it's just India vs Pakistan, India should prevail 9 times out of 10.
> 
> Like I said, India and Pakistan, are more or less on par in terms with technology, but India has several other advantages. In Kashmir Pakistan's only hope is for China to chip in. This should effectively distraction India while China can launch a surprise attack and close down the Siliguiri corridor (Indian chickens neck)
> 
> that is the only hope of knocking out India out of the war quickly, The Siliguri corridor is a narrow stretch of land which connects western, greater India to north eastern India.
> 
> Personally I believe that Kashmir should be allowed to choose its own fate. The elections/referendum should be UN supervised. If Kashmir wants to be a member of India then fine, if they want to be an independent state then fine, if they want to join Pakistan than so be it. Really that would avoid so much pointless war and bloodshed. Unfotunately neither side are willing to let go of their pride.
> 
> 
> Bhai if Iran rejected JF 17 (which I don't know if you were really offered) it does not mean JF 17 is not a good jet for us.what air war experience they have to judge any jet.with 4 BVR 2 WVR, missiles,JF 17 is very good fighter against Indian Mig 29 ,LCA Tejas, mig 21,jaguars,su 30,etc.
> For Rafael we have F16 ( its upgraded my friend) block 3 thunder ( with AESA radar) and J10c delta wing for strike roles.
> 
> Again i will repeat they have no technological superiority.
> 
> You are saying their infra is very far away,you should know that our missiles cover whole of Indian subcontinent we can strike them no matter how far they are.
> 
> Allies are helpful but first you should prepare on your own.we are in wars from day one so we know their capabilities and also know what harm we can do to them.


[/QUOTE]
Bhai you think Pakistan can't fight its wars you on its own.ok carry on thinking so. You think they can hit our infra,I said our missiles cover whole Indian subcontinent so we can also hit them.

Rafael is very capable fighter jet no doubt but it doesn't mean we can't counter it.our F 16 is very capable also.J10c is also on its way to PAF, JF 17 has been equiped with AESA radar.

Check our war history we have fought all our wars on our own.so we are constantly upgrading our abilities.do not know why it's hard for you to get it.


----------



## Sineva

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Bhai you think Pakistan can't fight its wars you on its own.ok carry on thinking so. You think they can hit our infra,I said our missiles cover whole Indian subcontinent so we can also hit them.
> 
> Rafael is very capable fighter jet no doubt but it doesn't mean we can't counter it.our F 16 is very capable also.J10c is also on its way to PAF, JF 17 has been equiped with AESA radar.
> 
> Check our war history we have fought all our wars on our own.so we are constantly upgrading our abilities.do not know why it's hard for you to get it.


He`s certainly not doubting pakistans ability to fight a war,I dont think anyone does,merely its ability to *WIN* a war,or failing that,at least to achieve a stalemate where neither side could claim a clear win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Sineva said:


> He`s certainly not doubting pakistans ability to fight a war,I dont think anyone does,merely its ability to *WIN* a war,or failing that,at least to achieve a stalemate where neither side could claim a clear win.



He was saying ludicrious stuff that is not even the ground reality in the Pakistan-India scenario or calculus such as bogus severe advantages or victories that never happened. He was talking about an alternative world because that reality is not in this world maybe from another dimension.

While the truth is that we have kept the parity this is our doctrine. Also we are not here to partake in stalemate but our defined goal is to take over. He was saying things the Indian command doesn't even have in their calculus nor believe in for they are not aware of such advantages otherwise they would have come to Punjab long time ago but they do realize the risk of losing everything in such miscalculation it does no benefit from their point of view.

Pakistan's confidence has never wavered in being able to do the complete deed of taking India because it realizes the underlaying issues in the micro-conventional level of the Indian situation which is not so bright and the divisions within them and the extreme indiscipline amongst the gathered ragtags who hardly even speak same langauge. There is no way in hell Pakistan envision itself losing to these tamil, keralites and other southern ragtags gathered in their own calculus hence the doctrine is offensive. Pakistan sees itself as clear favourite doesn't buy into the India hype not even a milligram


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Sineva said:


> He`s certainly not doubting pakistans ability to fight a war,I dont think anyone does,merely its ability to *WIN* a war,or failing that,at least to achieve a stalemate where neither side could claim a clear win.


Bhai if India attacks us first they have no chance to win because attacking side must be three times supperior in both quantity and quality wise which India is not.
If Pakistan attacks India,then you should read our war history.we use fighters who attack India internally and then regular army attacks Indian army.for example : Operation Gibraltar pre-1965 war.and India also did same in 1971 war they first intruded us then attacked.this makes army bussy both internally and externally.
You people just don't know our doctrines and judge us on basis of paper strength.while the fact is indo pak war is not that simple.


----------



## TheImmortal

Battlion25 said:


> Pakistan's confidence has never wavered in being able to do the complete deed of taking India



You think Pakistan...is going to take over India....a country that has 1.3B people?

You think Pakistan a country that can barely keep the lights on....is going to be able to afford a mega war that would hundreds of billion maybe even trillion or more dollars? Do you even know how wars work?

I mean I get being patriotic, but that is just plain delusional thinking. The best Pakistan could ever hope for is taking Kashmir and it is running out of time.

Right now a HUGE % of that 1.3B is poor or in poverty. But once India’s living standards rise as it becomes a developed country then it can tap a massive domestic pool for growth and consumption. This will mean that India has the potential to be the 3rd biggest economy in the world after US and China. With that economic clout comes massive military expenditure and a widening of the parity gap in the next 50 years.

I don’t even like India, I just am not stubborn enough to deny its demographic advantages now and in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> You think Pakistan...is going to take over India....a country that has 1.3B people?
> 
> You think Pakistan a country that can barely keep the lights on....is going to be able to afford a mega war that would hundreds of billion maybe even trillion or more dollars? Do you even know how wars work?
> 
> I mean I get being patriotic, but that is just plain delusional thinking. The best Pakistan could ever hope for is taking Kashmir and it is running out of time.
> 
> Right now a HUGE % of that 1.3B is poor or in poverty. But once India’s living standards rise as it becomes a developed country then it can tap a massive domestic pool for growth and consumption. This will mean that India has the potential to be the 3rd biggest economy in the world after US and China. With that economic clout comes massive military expenditure and a widening of the parity gap in the next 50 years.
> 
> I don’t even like India, I just am not stubborn enough to deny its demographic advantages now and in the future.



These are bystanders. A few muslims reigned over India they were outnumbered 1 to 20 and ruled nearly a 1000 years how was this possible you have to first understand the people and region. Majority are just pacifists and vegeterians. There is no militancy it is not in the dictionary here.

The only fighting element Pakistan will face will be the Indian armed forces and if they lose the entire of India ''100% falls to Pakistan without a shadow of a doubt'' The only puzzle to solve is the Indian armed forces and if they are crushed there won't be a rebelion the dust is settled.

India will never exit from poverty over 1b live in poverty and it is due to inequality and don't buy into these numbers it is only due to them being in large numbers hence the GDP looks large but the per capita is poor and the countries infra is poor.

The more time that goes it favors Pakistan rather than them. Our economy is over 1t USD we can manage ourselves nor is our poverty rate as ridiculous as India's because it has more poverty than the whole world combined.

Only 1.3m ragtags standing in our way we should be able to deal with these and we will be fine and we like these odds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> I don’t even like India, I just am not stubborn enough to deny


Just think India,in full scale war,has more to lose than us.

After Indra Ghandi killed, India brought whole their army on LAC,Gen.Zia went there uninvited to see cricket match.He said to then leader of India Rajiv Ghandi As quoted in the India Today article, Behramnam states: “Before departure for Chennai, General Ziaul Haq, while saying goodbye to Gandhi said, ‘Mr Rajiv, you want to attack Pakistan, do it. But keep in mind that this world will forget Halaku Khan and Changez Khan and will remember only Ziaul Haq and Rajiv Gandhi, because this will not be a conventional war but a nuclear war. In this situation, Pakistan might be completely destroyed, but Muslims will still be there in the world; but with the destruction of India, Hinduism will vanish from the face of this earth.’”

Gen Zia had left Rajiv shaken.and world don't remember any 80s indo pak war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Just think India,in full scale war,has more to lose than us.
> 
> After Indra Ghandi killed, India brought whole their army on LAC,Gen.Zia went there uninvited to see cricket match.He said to then leader of India Rajiv Ghandi As quoted in the India Today article, Behramnam states: “Before departure for Chennai, General Ziaul Haq, while saying goodbye to Gandhi said, ‘Mr Rajiv, you want to attack Pakistan, do it. But keep in mind that this world will forget Halaku Khan and Changez Khan and will remember only Ziaul Haq and Rajiv Gandhi, because this will not be a conventional war but a nuclear war. In this situation, Pakistan might be completely destroyed, but Muslims will still be there in the world; but with the destruction of India, Hinduism will vanish from the face of this earth.’”
> 
> Gen Zia had left Rajiv shaken.and world don't remember any 80s indo pak war.



We will punch a hole thru India in all truthfulness. They will not be able to fight their historical overlords the Punjabis and Pathans in a well drilled shape and who are they are gonna field Tamils, Keralites and some other southern ragtags against a proven fighting elements. Somethings are just meant to never change.

We are the solo power in the region aside from China but mark my words once shit hits the fane and reality will eventually hit home because the always dominant will dominate the lesser ones.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

The attacking side does not need to be 3 times superior in quality and quantity to assure victory. Even if technological quality is on par, the minimum for an attacking side is to outnumber the enemy 3 to 1, which makes victory possible. Outnumbering an enemy force 7 to 1 usually assures victory in conventional warfare. 

I'm sorry but India has all the advantages. Right now Pakistan is bankrupt. India is better shape economically. Pakistan's largest cities, including the capital and all of its industrial base are close to Pakistan. However, India's largest cities/capital and industry are far from the Pakistani border. This is a major disadvantage for Pakistan. 

India has a larger landmass and more manpower. More industry, more weapons. Pakistan needs China to win in Kashmir. However Kashmir will only be a distraction. The real goal will be the Indian chickens neck, the Siliguri pass. If China can break this narrow pass, then Indian morale will shatter and they will be forced into making concessions to both China and Pakistan.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Bhai if India attacks us first they have no chance to win because attacking side must be three times supperior in both quantity and quality wise which India is not.
> If Pakistan attacks India,then you should read our war history.we use fighters who attack India internally and then regular army attacks Indian army.for example : Operation Gibraltar pre-1965 war.and India also did same in 1971 war they first intruded us then attacked.this makes army bussy both internally and externally.
> You people just don't know our doctrines and judge us on basis of paper strength.while the fact is indo pak war is not that simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> The attacking side does not need to be 3 times superior in quality and quantity to assure victory. Even if technological quality is on par, the minimum for an attacking side is to outnumber the enemy 3 to 1, which makes victory possible. Outnumbering an enemy force 7 to 1 usually assures victory in conventional warfare.
> 
> I'm sorry but India has all the advantages. Right now Pakistan is bankrupt. India is better shape economically. Pakistan's largest cities, including the capital and all of its industrial base are close to Pakistan. However, India's largest cities/capital and industry are far from the Pakistani border. This is a major disadvantage for Pakistan.
> 
> India has a larger landmass and more manpower. More industry, more weapons. Pakistan needs China to win in Kashmir. However Kashmir will only be a distraction. The real goal will be the Indian chickens neck, the Siliguri pass. If China can break this narrow pass, then Indian morale will shatter and they will be forced into making concessions to both China and Pakistan.



So you think all of India is magically somehow gonna fight hence you are citing the 7 to 1 as if it was a biblical number while the truth is India is worlds largest bystanders country only the army will engage and nobody else.. Nor is Pakistan bankrupt it has better economy than Iran that is oversanctioned. India is poverty ridden country and has far worse infra than Pakistan.

Pakistan can hit all of Indian cities even the southern tip of India all of it is within Pakistan's reach and missiles.

Having China is bonus but in a direct war sceanrio between only India-Pakistan India doesn't not have anvantage. Only 1.3m Indians will fight and that is pretty much it nothing formidble in the least is because you don't understand the dynamics of conventional war.

India is one of the easiest countries to conquer for a reason and that is due to social issues which is still present and rampant.

The goal is not Kashmir and never was but Delhi, Acre and the central states within India.

Nothing will be able to save India against the wrath of Pakistan not a landmass once Delhi falls their moral is over. Using China on the other side will only limit our casualities but as for taking them we can do it single handily. We have the manpower, logistics and firepower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Outnumbering an enemy force 7 to 1 usually assures victory in conventional warfare.


Ok you think India can have victory on a nuclear power country.
In indo pak full scale war no one will be a winer.
Don't know from where you took this 1:7 number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Major Houthi advances in the South of Yemen recently. People celebrate as Houthis liberate more territory. Even in Aden there is currently infighting between Hadi forces vs local militants. The Houthis have succeeded in flanking Marib from both the north and south. Marib is now on the verge of being completely surrounded.









Rapid progress of the Houthi forces in Shabwa governorate and control of Baihan and Ain and cutting off the Shabwa-Marib road Bayhan - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Rapid progress of the Houthi forces in Shabwa governorate and control of Baihan and Ain and cutting off the Shabwa-Marib road. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com













Shabwa, the Houthi militia is advancing from the Al-Qanda`a obstacle and controlling the Muqas area in Beihan, and the Brotherhood's forces withdrew without any confrontation Bayhan - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuama


Shabwa, the Houthi militia is advancing from the Al-Qanda`a obstacle and controlling the Muqas area in Beihan, and the Brotherhood's forces withdrew without any confrontation. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440247565325258757

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440238008259596290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440237657141833732

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440245714852847619

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Ok you think India can have victory on a nuclear power country.
> In indo pak full scale war no one will be a winer.
> Don't know from where you took this 1:7 number.



He previously said things such as bogus advantages which was not even on the ground but just assumptions things the Indian side didn't even agree with


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440241943280119811

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440234509941624836

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Neither Pakistan nor India would use nukes since it would be like committing suicide. Mutually assured destruction (MAD). Actually it's unlikely that any country will use nuclear regardless because of international condemnation.

Anyways on the field India has a numerical advantage. Not a technological advantage, but numerical yes. If Pakistan were to go to war with India one on one over Kashmir, most likely India would prevail. Yes Pakistan can launch missiles at every Indian city, but India has more missiles and Pakistan is smaller, so the end result would be that Pakistan would most likely be negatively effected by such an exchange.

Now with China it's a whole different story. The only chance of ending such a war quickly would be breaking India's chickens neck (Siliguri corridor). That would effectively cut off greater western India from north east India. Such a loss would shatter Indian morale and with Chinese help Pakistan would actually have a good chance of defeating or even pushing back Indian forces in Kashmir, since India would no longer have a numerical advantage there.

In such a scenario, India would have no choice but to sue for peace and give up concessions, including allowing a UN supervised referendum to decide Kashmirs fate, giving up the border areas near Tibet to China and perhaps even India being forced to pay reparations to Pakistan and China.

The only role Iran would play in such a conflict would be A) allowing Turkey to transfer weapons to Pakistan through its borders. B) Iran transfering some weapons or spare parts to Pakistan C) Iran transfering oil and natural gas to Pakistan since the Gulf states sending such supplies by sea would be quite risky during a war. Pakistan and Iran may have their differences but at the end of the day they are both Muslim countries, therefore Iran will help Pakistan if a war were to ever break out. That is my guess anyways.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Ok you think India can have victory on a nuclear power country.
> In indo pak full scale war no one will be a winer.
> Don't know from where you took this 1:7 number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

*India's armed forces are in alarming shape. If intense warfare broke out tomorrow, India could supply its troops with only 10 days of ammunition, according to government estimates. And 68 percent of the army's equipment is so old, it is officially considered “vintage.








After India Loses Dogfight to Pakistan, Questions Arise About Its ‘Vintage’ Military (Published 2019)


As America strengthens its alliance with India to help counter China, critics say its military faces serious challenges, from the age of its hardware to the size of its budget.




www.nytimes.com




*
*68% of Indian military equipment is ‘vintage’ say officials*


*Indian officers and officials expressed concerns before an Indian parliamentary committee on defence, service chiefs revealed dire shortfalls in equipment and investment. *









68% of Indian military equipment is ‘vintage’ say officials







ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> Neither Pakistan nor India would use nukes since it would be like committing suicide. Mutually assured destruction (MAD). Actually it's unlikely that any country will use nuclear regardless because of international condemnation.
> 
> India has more missiles



Who said it wouldn't be a full all out existential and in which ruling? If an outbreak happens there is no written rules here it is all or nothing. India doesn't have more stragetic missiles than Pakistan but it is the other way around.

You are also getting it wrong they don't have more fighting manpower and yes they have more population but these are entirely bystanders and irrelevant to take them into the occasion you are counting bystanders into the occasion who won't even make a cameo


----------



## aryobarzan

I am a bit confused..I thought Taliban and Pakistan were friends..so what is this:



https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2021/09/22/0/5609673.mp4

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> I am a bit confused..I thought Taliban and Pakistan were friends..so what is this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2021/09/22/0/5609673.mp4



Silly Pakistanis. Not even your pride and joy The Taliban seem to like you!


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> I am a bit confused..I thought Taliban and Pakistan were friends..so what is this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2021/09/22/0/5609673.mp4











Afghan Taliban arrest officials who removed Pakistan's flag from aid truck


Taliban spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid says the entire cabinet of the Islamic Emirate is "saddened" by the incident.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Neither Pakistan nor India would use nukes since it would be like committing suicide. Mutually assured destruction (MAD). Actually it's unlikely that any country will use nuclear regardless because of international condemnation.


Perhaps You don't know Pakistani doctrine.
In 2000s India outmatched Pakistan numerically in tanks, artillery and other armoured formations by implementing cold start doctrine.he had 5500 tanks and heavy armoured divisons.Their forces were standing on our border to carry out cold start doctrine.

What Pakistan did? We brought tactical nuclear weapon Nasr in field.it was shock to not only India but also US.this simple missile was to fry whole Indian army armoured divisions with small scale nuclear attack.
After that missile, world doesn't remember any 2000s indo pak war.
So don't think we will not use our nuclear missiles on India.


sha ah said:


> The only role Iran would play in such a conflict would be A) allowing Turkey to transfer weapons to Pakistan through its borders. B) Iran transfering some weapons or spare parts to Pakistan C) Iran transfering oil and natural gas to Pakistan since the Gulf states sending such supplies by sea would be quite risky during a war. Pakistan and Iran may have their differences but at the end of the day they are both Muslim countries, therefore Iran will help Pakistan if a war were to ever break out. That is my guess anyways.


Yes Iran can help us massively but we can not rely only on Muslim countries.we should fight our wars on our own.what if US attacked iran? Will they help us or fight their own war?.But diplomatically other countries will help of course.
In 1965 war,our ammunitions were depleted ,so Iran provided us ammunitions ( for which we are thankful to Iran).that was a 17s day prolonged war.massive famine occured in India after 65 war.but nowadays war will not last so long.wars will be short comparitively but of massive destruction.


Sainthood 101 said:


> Afghan Taliban arrest officials who removed Pakistan's flag from aid truck
> 
> 
> Taliban spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid says the entire cabinet of the Islamic Emirate is "saddened" by the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


Share it.make separate thread plz


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> Afghan Taliban arrest officials who removed Pakistan's flag from aid truck
> 
> 
> Taliban spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid says the entire cabinet of the Islamic Emirate is "saddened" by the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


Thanks for clarification..it reminds me of a similar incident when donated food by iran to Palestinians was torched..that incident hurt many Iranians and I am sure many Pkistanis will feel angry and sad..they (talibs on the border) took the food and insulted the donors...we say in Farsi.. they ate the salt and broke the salt shaker..something like that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Shawnee said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a bit puzzled by some of the western media.
> 
> Radiofarda, that is funded by US government and Iran international have exactly the same line of thought.
> 
> Radiofarda is funded by Biden. Yet it is headed by Mehdi Parpanchi, who also directs Iran international. He is more a Trumpist, especially when added to Jason Brodsky.
> 
> Interesting that the US media against Iran is Bipartisan if not right wing, and supports maximum pressure campaign.


Havent u gotten the memo? Experts are now saying that when it comes to foreign policy, there hasnt been much difference between Biden and Trump. 

I translate that to mean AMerica is in a difficult phase in its life, so it will have to "do what it needs to do".....i voted Biden because i hated Trump, but once u remove Trump the outlier, they are more or less, DIFFERENT TOILET, SAME SH*T. I lso strongly believe US will enter a military clash with another power during his current term. DUde is in a big lose - lose.... and this nato beef over nuclera subs? damn, Russia and China must be excited right now - white peole about to kill each other over some money...we are in different times!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Battlion25 said:


> *India's armed forces are in alarming shape. If intense warfare broke out tomorrow, India could supply its troops with only 10 days of ammunition, according to government estimates. And 68 percent of the army's equipment is so old, it is officially considered “vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After India Loses Dogfight to Pakistan, Questions Arise About Its ‘Vintage’ Military (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> As America strengthens its alliance with India to help counter China, critics say its military faces serious challenges, from the age of its hardware to the size of its budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *68% of Indian military equipment is ‘vintage’ say officials*
> 
> 
> *Indian officers and officials expressed concerns before an Indian parliamentary committee on defence, service chiefs revealed dire shortfalls in equipment and investment. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68% of Indian military equipment is ‘vintage’ say officials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ukdefencejournal.org.uk



Western media is a joke.

They say the same thing about Iran for years. That it’s military is old and filled with shah era equipment (which is true to an extent).

But last I checked that same Iran has spread across the Middle East like a wildfire and the combined militaries of Israel, Saudi Arabia, PG Arabs, and US haven’t been able to stop it who have a combined $1T+ defense annual budget.

My point is don’t judge a military by how shiny it’s toys are. Pakistan also is in desperate need of modernization. Basically every military on the planet has certain parts of its military that need modernization even the USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> Western media is a joke.
> 
> They say the same thing about Iran for years. That it’s military is old and filled with shah era equipment (which is true to an extent).
> 
> But last I checked that same Iran has spread across the Middle East like a wildfire and the combined militaries of Israel, Saudi Arabia, PG Arabs, and US haven’t been able to stop it who have a combined $1T+ defense annual budget.
> 
> My point is don’t judge a military by how shiny it’s toys are. Pakistan also is in desperate need of modernization. Basically every military on the planet has certain parts of its military that need modernization even the USA.


Last time I checked Iran has not fought a single conventional war for so long.
How Iran has spread over whole middleeast?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> You think Pakistan...is going to take over India....a country that has 1.3B people?
> 
> You think Pakistan a country that can barely keep the lights on....is going to be able to afford a mega war that would hundreds of billion maybe even trillion or more dollars? Do you even know how wars work?
> 
> I mean I get being patriotic, but that is just plain delusional thinking. The best Pakistan could ever hope for is taking Kashmir and it is running out of time.
> 
> Right now a HUGE % of that 1.3B is poor or in poverty. But once India’s living standards rise as it becomes a developed country then it can tap a massive domestic pool for growth and consumption. This will mean that India has the potential to be the 3rd biggest economy in the world after US and China. With that economic clout comes massive military expenditure and a widening of the parity gap in the next 50 years.
> 
> I don’t even like India, I just am not stubborn enough to deny its demographic advantages now and in the future.


Excellent post. Anybody arguing this either has mental problems is clinical denial. I'm also out.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

925boy said:


> Excellent post. Anybody arguing this either has mental problems is clinical denial. I'm also out.


Nothing excellent.he said if India develops into a third largest economy which India is not now.
They already are very big economy but economy doesn't mean they can dominate us.
Russian economy is smaller than that of US but it doesn't mean US can destroy Russia without any harm.


----------



## PeeD

22.9 and no Parade.

Anyone knows whats the reason? Doubt its Covid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Nothing excellent.he said if India develops into a third largest economy which India is not now.
> They already are very big economy but economy doesn't mean they can dominate us.
> Russian economy is smaller than that of US but it doesn't mean US can destroy Russia without any harm.


please leave me alone, go talk to your therapist about that pls.


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> Afghan Taliban arrest officials who removed Pakistan's flag from aid truck
> 
> 
> Taliban spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid says the entire cabinet of the Islamic Emirate is "saddened" by the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


Is their a split in the Taliban? Something like pro-Pakistan and anti-Pakistan groups and tribes ?


----------



## Maula Jatt

Stryker1982 said:


> Is their a split in the Taliban? Something like pro-Pakistan and anti-Pakistan groups and tribes ?


Afghanis dislike Paksitan 
A- Durand line
B- Anti-Pak regime in Afghan for decades, so blaming everything on Pakistan (TOLO)

So the foot guy might have done this on his own but leadership knew it was a dumb move so punished him for that 

Boys in Islamabad need to build a softer image...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Sainthood 101 said:


> Boys in Islamabad


*Rawalpindi


----------



## Maula Jatt

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> *Rawalpindi


twin cities...


----------



## Shawnee

925boy said:


> Havent u gotten the memo? Experts are now saying that when it comes to foreign policy, there hasnt been much difference between Biden and Trump.
> 
> I translate that to mean AMerica is in a difficult phase in its life, so it will have to "do what it needs to do".....i voted Biden because i hated Trump, but once u remove Trump the outlier, they are more or less, DIFFERENT TOILET, SAME SH*T. I lso strongly believe US will enter a military clash with another power during his current term. DUde is in a big lose - lose.... and this nato beef over nuclera subs? damn, Russia and China must be excited right now - white peole about to kill each other over some money...we are in different times!!



Correct. Still funny when Radiofarda talks about sleepy Joe. At least he could have his own respect guaranteed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> twin cities...


My friend...do pashtuns celebrate norouz ...do pashtuns of Pakistan celebrate norouz.


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> My friend...do pashtuns celebrate norouz ...do pashtuns of Pakistan celebrate norouz.


I am a Punjabi so I wouldn't know 
@jus_chillin would know more about this tbh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Sainthood 101 said:


> I am a Punjabi so I wouldn't know
> @jus_chillin would know more about this tbh





aryobarzan said:


> My friend...do pashtuns celebrate norouz ...do pashtuns of Pakistan celebrate norouz.



Pashtuns of Pakistan don't celebrate Nowruz. Only people that celebrate Nowruz in Pakistan are some Afghans, Hazaras, Gilgitis, and small pockets like the Parsi community.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

jus_chillin said:


> Pashtuns of Pakistan don't celebrate Nowruz. Only people that celebrate Nowruz in Pakistan are some Afghans, Hazaras, Gilgitis, and small pockets like the Parsi community.


Thanks for the information...I was reading about the history of pashtuns and they identify them as iranic people so is it safe to say that pashtuns of Afghanistan do celebrate noruz but the ones in Pakistan do not...or is it that no pashtune celebrates norouz.


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> Thanks for the information...I was reading about the history of pashtuns and they identify them as iranic people so is it safe to say that pashtuns of Afghanistan do celebrate noruz but the ones in Pakistan do not...or is it that no pashtune celebrates norouz.



I have had some Pakhtun Pakistanis as friends and they liked Iranians and we had excellent relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440795001085038593

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440795001085038593


Looks like a breakthrough. This area has been deadlocked for a while now.


----------



## SalarHaqq

925boy said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Resistance Axis killed two US and Israeli operatives involved in Soleimani/Muhandes assassinations*
> 
> I dedicate the article above to the PDF members who still believe Iran hasnt done crap to retaliate for Soleimani's murder. MOssad also recently secretly confessed to multiple Mossad agents dying in the Persian gulf on a ship that was docked by UAE...IYKYK!



Excellent, thank you. Couldn't agree more. This goes for non-Iranians hostile to Iran as much as for some bickering Iranians who seem not to realize that the Islamic Republic's retaliation has been real, concrete, hard and deadly.

- - - - -



Draco.IMF said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....continues



+






https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...ce-scientist-hurt-riot-dies-injuries-78118883

+






https://www.trtworld.com/middle-eas...es-near-israel-s-dimona-nuclear-reactor-46106

- - - - -



Stryker1982 said:


> Their is no doubt Iran doesn't forgive, nor does it forget



I know you didn't mean it that way so this comment is not directed at you, but let me grab the opportunity to observe that "never forgive, never forget" is a maxim reflective of a tribalist jāhel mindset. Not to forget one's history is important, but the belief that one must never forgive, ie that guilt is transmitted to future generations (tribal / clanic vendetta) or to a follow-on political regime which has condemned the crimes of its predecessor, is far removed from noble Aryan ethics and more importantly from Islamic ones, including teachings of the Prophet (saws), his blessed Household and purified Imams (as).

This said, as long as oppression goes on, Resistance against it must be the order of the day. No compromise on Haqq.



> and their is empirical proof of reprisals/assassination's that happen many years after a event or issue. That being said, the issue is that countries like Israel still many not feel that any consequences for their actions will be heavy enough to stop them from carrying out a mission. When observing the cost/benefit analysis of each action, I see no reason for Israel to fear any reprisal of Iran, because they do not believe that Iran will do a direct attack against it in the event of another bad news event occurring.
> 
> If they truly felt their would be a direct response from Iran, they may not do any covert action, but at the moment, I see little reason for them not to do any covert action if they are not stopped by counter-intel. In the event of a air attack against Iran's nuclear facilities, Iran will do a massive retaliation and we can see that this has deterred them from any attack.



My friend, I hope you (will come to) recognize that an open, direct attack on the zionist entity in response to the assassination - covered as it were by plausible deniability, of a near retired scientist would represent a serious escalation in military terms. And that in such an event, the zionists would not be sitting still, let alone backtracking on their offensive behaviour.

Au contraire, just as an ostensible Isra"el"i strike on Iranian infrastructures would give Iran every political justification it needs to fire a massive salvo of missiles at equivalent targets in Occupied Palestine, an Iranian military attack in the aftermath of a minor zionist intelligence operation would compel Tel Aviv to respond in kind if not counter-escalate. Not to mention that the zionists would have no choice but to proceed this way lest the balance of power be turned upside down to their detriment.

Therefore, an open attack on the zionist entity would not have been the proper answer to the assassinations and sabotage Iran has been subjected to, nor would it have decisively deterred the enemy. Suppression of high-ranking military commanders and intelligence officers of the enemy, plausible deniability actions as well as a myriad of incessant low intensity operations designed to disrupt the military activities of the enemy in the region represent adequate forms of retaliation.

This has nothing to do with Supreme Leader Khamenei's personal style of governance, any rational and smart leader including Imam Khomeini would have chosen to react in a similar fashion. Nor does it betray a particularly risk-averse inclination, because when the nominal power and resource differential between you and your enemies is this enormous, opting for hazardous moves with uncertain outcomes is quasi synonymous with suicide. Ask Saddam Tikriti.

Islamic Iran is doing the right thing. Iran's patient, asymmetrical and yet steadfast and uncompromising approach to Resistance is the only way forward. This is how you take on the global superpower and its zionist masters, there is no other possibility.

Moreover, Iran's efforts, sacrifices and strategic astuteness have very much born fruit and were greatly rewarded, as demonstrated by the continuous rise of Iran's geostrategic standing in the region and beyond.

- - - - -



Sineva said:


> The only real difference is that when it comes to iran,the democratic regimes think that they can achieve thru diplomacy,what the republican regimes could not achieve thru threats,blackmail and warfare.



Very well said. Frankly if anyone (like supporters of the liberals in Iran) is still doubting this, they need to wake up. The sooner, the better.

- - - - -



aryobarzan said:


> Thanks for clarification..it reminds me of a similar incident when donated food by iran to Palestinians was torched..that incident hurt many Iranians and I am sure many Pkistanis will feel angry and sad..they (talibs on the border) took the food and insulted the donors...we say in Farsi.. they ate the salt and broke the salt shaker..something like that..





Stryker1982 said:


> Is their a split in the Taliban? Something like pro-Pakistan and anti-Pakistan groups and tribes ?



It's not so much a split but the fact that the Taleban are not a centralized, perfectly homogeneous organization. The designation 'Taleban' is more of a banner under which various factions and currents act. So yes, there are people calling themselves Taleban which dislike Pakistan, such as the insurgents fighting the Pakistani army in Waziristan. But that's not the case of the Taleban leadership and main body in Afghanistan. The same leadership, furthermore, is also determined to keep relations with Iran intact.

- - - - -


GWXP said:


> Some statistics
> 
> 1) Progress in Iran
> 
> Regarding road network--it might depend on quantity of cities in a country. For example Germany and Iran both have 82mln people, but most Germans live in large number of small cities with Germany having 1500 cities with population of 10K or more.....Iranians on the other hand live in medium-sized or large cities with Iran having 209 cities with population of 10K or more-----this can define the size of road or railway network a country requires (connecting 1500 cities requires much more extensive road network than connecting 209 cities)
> 
> View attachment 779234
> 
> 
> 2) Stagnation in Russia
> 
> Regarding population of Russia---over the last 30 years Russia has lost 12mln people and then another 12mln people migrated to Russia from the former USSR and as a result its population remained constant
> 
> View attachment 779235
> 
> 
> 3) Massive transformation in China
> 
> China made an enormous transformation over the last 30 years and pulled 550mln people from villages to cities within one generation
> 
> View attachment 779236



This is great as it highlights how much Iran has progressed under the Islamic Republic. However, in the demographic department Iran may be at the brink. Due to the negative impact of narratives and policies conducted by liberal administrations (reformists & centrists) as well as the massive propaganda and social engineering campaign by hostile foreign powers and their pawns on "social media" and satellite TV, all of which have systematically been targeting the traditional nuclear family structure in Iran while promoting decadent, dysfunctional "western" types of lifestyles.

Also, this is a consequence of urbanization and social modernization which many are too quick to celebrate, forgetting that some 5 million students (with more than 50% being female) and increasing numbers of women entering the job market means fewer marriages and fewer births.

There is truly an extraordinary urgency to counter-act the trend, it's now or never. If the state of affairs is not reversed in the next 3 to 4 years, it will be over. Many patriotic and/or religious Iranians do not realize how serious the threat is, and that prolonged population ageing means national suicide ie that Iran will disappear as a distinct nation and civilization since nothing but mass immigration will manage to offset demographic deficit and its catastrophic consequences on the economy, society etc.

Iranian authorities need to engage very heavily in all kinds of policies designed to boost birth rates (preferably among the religious, more traditional and working class segments of society), and they need to do it right away. Else they can say goodbye to their country a few generations from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirzali Khan

aryobarzan said:


> Thanks for the information...I was reading about the history of pashtuns and they identify them as iranic people so is it safe to say that pashtuns of Afghanistan do celebrate noruz but the ones in Pakistan do not...or is it that no pashtune celebrates norouz.



Pashtuns of Afghanistan celebrate Nowruz, but I’m not sure why Pashtuns of Pakistan don’t. But, Taliban banned Nowruz when they first came in power so it guess I religious people don’t like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

یکی از مزایای غرب اینه لازم نیست به جفنگیات راننده تاکسی ها گوش کنی







یاد استاد عظیم تویتری افتادم

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> یکی از مزایای غرب اینه لازم نیست به جفنگیات راننده تاکسی ها گوش کنی
> 
> View attachment 779578​
> 
> 
> 
> یاد استاد عظیم تویتری افتادم


Agha in yaroo ro sarii beferestid bimarestan raazi kheyli vazesh kharab hast.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> Agha in yaroo ro sarii beferestid bimarestan raazi kheyli vazesh kharab hast.



کم نداریم ازین ها
میگن تاکسی زردها تحلیل سیاسی و بقیه تاکسی ها تحلیل بورس و فارکس

بیان پیش شما یه هالوپریدول دکانوات بگیرن​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> کم نداریم ازین ها
> میگن تاکسی زردها تحلیل سیاسی و بقیه تاکسی ها تحلیل بورس و فارکس
> 
> بیان پیش شما یه هالوپریدول دکانوات بگیرن​


این که من دیدم فکر کنم کار از این حرفها گذشته باشه.


----------



## Cthulhu

Shawnee said:


> یکی از مزایای غرب اینه لازم نیست به جفنگیات راننده تاکسی ها گوش کنی
> 
> View attachment 779578​
> 
> 
> 
> یاد استاد عظیم تویتری افتادم


Long time ago i came to the realization that everybody on twitter is an idiot they are always wrong, we have to stop listening to people on twitter.


----------



## Shawnee

Cthulhu said:


> Long time ago i came to the realization that everybody on twitter is an idiot they are always wrong, we have to stop listening to people on twitter.



I don’t listen to them personally but I do spread their word when they do a good job. They are soft power soldiers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441020184463126531






Can we say:
معرکه مارب، ام المعارک؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Surenas

Interesting. Israeli newspaper _Haaretz_ reports that Netanyahu's government, during its last term, wanted to establish a direct channel with Iran but that the Iranian side flat out refused.

The article also mentions that former Israeli prime minister and defence minister, Ehud Barak, has written in article this weekend in _Yediot Aharanot_ in which he argues that both Israel and the US lack the capabilities to nullify Iran's nuclear program and should accept that it is becoming a nuclear threshold state.

*Iran Becoming a Threshold Nuclear State Challenges Israel's Policy of Ambiguity*

Iran is rapidly moving to “threshold state” status, with enough fissile material for one nuclear bomb – and then another one and another one after that. It will take time for Israelis to internalize this, but as former Prime Minister and Defense Minister Ehud Barak said in an article appearing in Yediot Aharonot this past weekend, this is the strategic reality that Israel must now contend with.

The Iranians don’t have an operational nuclear weapon and, as far as anyone knows, they have put off developing a bomb and the means to deliver it. They are concentrating on amassing enriched uranium and developing the infrastructure to produce it. But the delays are technical ones that Iran can overcome without great or prolonged effort. Iran exploited the Trump administration’s exit from the 2015 nuclear agreement, with the enthusiastic encouragement of Benjamin Netanyahu, to create nuclear facts on the ground that will give them an edge going forward – both in improving the terms of any future agreement with the Biden administration and in strengthening their standing in the region, with or without an agreement.

Netanyahu very much feared rapprochement between the United States and Iran, and invested heavily in diplomacy and military operations to foil it. But he failed both to prevent the possibility of an Iranian-American detente in the future or, alternatively, to create a dialogue between Jerusalem and Tehran to ease tensions and prevent a war that neither side wants.

Before the end of the Netanyahu government, the Iranians rejected Israeli feelers about creating a direct channel between the two countries. Whatever contacts there are, if any at all, are through an arbitrator concerning the division of assets belonging to the Eilat Ashkelon Pipeline Co. (today known as the Europe Asia Pipeline Company) and are being conducted in Switzerland. Others are through third countries that both sides trust. More direct contacts, had they come to fruition, would have enabled the two countries to discuss a range of regional issues, and reduce mutual tensions and the risk of regional flare-ups. But if there’s no one to talk with on the Iranian side, what do you do?

Ehud Barak – who should know something about these issues – contends that the Israeli military option of attacking Iran’s nuclear facilities in a way that would delay for many years Tehran’s “crossing the nuclear threshold” is no longer viable. He holds that even the Americans, whose army is much more powerful than the Israel Defense Forces, have no operative plan or interest in attacking the Iranians. He concludes that Israel must therefore deepen its ties with the U.S. and seek more diplomatic and military assistance.

Experience has taught us that when Israel is contending with security-related distress, it relies more on America. But it also tends to reexamine its policy of nuclear ambiguity, under which it declines to confirm “foreign media reports” about its capabilities and refrains from conducting nuclear tests or declaring that it has nuclear weapons. Ever since the Yom Kippur War, whenever Israel’s leadership was concerned about the public’s anxiety, one official or another would compromise a little on the ambiguity and hint at Israeli capabilities. Even Barak, in his Yediot article, lauded Israel’s deterrent power and said Israelis need not worry.

The appearance of a new nuclear power in the region, not to mention one hostile to Israel and that publicly calls for the dismantling of the “Zionist regime,” will certainly raise the level of concern in Israel. Can we really expect a “second Holocaust” as Netanyahu has warned? The dilemma has now been handed over to his successor, Naftali Bennett: How to reassure the public, deter the Iranians and win American backing.

The “Daniel Project,” a team of nuclear and strategic experts from Israel and the U.S., made recommendations in 2003 to then Prime Minister Ariel Sharon about what to do if a country or an organization hostile to Israel were to achieve nuclear capabilities. Its conclusion was that a “credible and decisive” declaration of Israel’s nuclear capabilities would be essential to its very existence. Therefore, Israel might “have to change its policy of ambiguity to a limited degree by revealing its capabilities.” That idea will no doubt resurface as Israel copes with the recognition that Iran has become a threshold power and will continue making nuclear advances.

The main limitation Israel faces in ending ambiguity is its commitment to the U.S. to display restraint. In exchange, America provides a diplomatic umbrella that shelters Israel’s Dimona facilities and its output from international disarmament and nonproliferation initiatives. When the Americans feel that Israel is compromising that understanding, they leak information about Israeli capabilities. Thus, several months ago satellite imagery was leaked showing extensive expansion underway at Israel’s nuclear research campus.

Bennett won’t want to upset that understanding with Washington, about which he spoke during his White House visit with Joe Biden last month. But pressure is going to be exerted on him to reexamine the understanding as Iran amasses more and more enriched uranium and the left wing of the Democratic Party challenges conventional military aid to Israel. This debate will now be very much on the minds of decision makers in Jerusalem and at defense headquarters in Tel Aviv.

https://www.haaretz.com/amp/middle-...ave-to-reveal-its-own-atomic-power-1.10233347

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> Interesting. Israeli newspaper _Haaretz_ reports that Netanyahu's government, during its last term, wanted to establish a direct channel with Iran but that the Iranian side flat out refused.
> 
> The article also mentions that former Israeli prime minister and defence minister, Ehud Barak, has written in article this weekend in _Yediot Aharanot_ in which he argues that both Israel and the US lack the capabilities to nullify Iran's nuclear program and should accept that it is becoming a nuclear threshold state.
> 
> *Iran Becoming a Threshold Nuclear State Challenges Israel's Policy of Ambiguity*
> 
> Iran is rapidly moving to “threshold state” status, with enough fissile material for one nuclear bomb – and then another one and another one after that. It will take time for Israelis to internalize this, but as former Prime Minister and Defense Minister Ehud Barak said in an article appearing in Yediot Aharonot this past weekend, this is the strategic reality that Israel must now contend with.
> 
> The Iranians don’t have an operational nuclear weapon and, as far as anyone knows, they have put off developing a bomb and the means to deliver it. They are concentrating on amassing enriched uranium and developing the infrastructure to produce it. But the delays are technical ones that Iran can overcome without great or prolonged effort. Iran exploited the Trump administration’s exit from the 2015 nuclear agreement, with the enthusiastic encouragement of Benjamin Netanyahu, to create nuclear facts on the ground that will give them an edge going forward – both in improving the terms of any future agreement with the Biden administration and in strengthening their standing in the region, with or without an agreement.
> 
> Netanyahu very much feared rapprochement between the United States and Iran, and invested heavily in diplomacy and military operations to foil it. But he failed both to prevent the possibility of an Iranian-American detente in the future or, alternatively, to create a dialogue between Jerusalem and Tehran to ease tensions and prevent a war that neither side wants.
> 
> Before the end of the Netanyahu government, the Iranians rejected Israeli feelers about creating a direct channel between the two countries. Whatever contacts there are, if any at all, are through an arbitrator concerning the division of assets belonging to the Eilat Ashkelon Pipeline Co. (today known as the Europe Asia Pipeline Company) and are being conducted in Switzerland. Others are through third countries that both sides trust. More direct contacts, had they come to fruition, would have enabled the two countries to discuss a range of regional issues, and reduce mutual tensions and the risk of regional flare-ups. But if there’s no one to talk with on the Iranian side, what do you do?
> 
> Ehud Barak – who should know something about these issues – contends that the Israeli military option of attacking Iran’s nuclear facilities in a way that would delay for many years Tehran’s “crossing the nuclear threshold” is no longer viable. He holds that even the Americans, whose army is much more powerful than the Israel Defense Forces, have no operative plan or interest in attacking the Iranians. He concludes that Israel must therefore deepen its ties with the U.S. and seek more diplomatic and military assistance.
> 
> Experience has taught us that when Israel is contending with security-related distress, it relies more on America. But it also tends to reexamine its policy of nuclear ambiguity, under which it declines to confirm “foreign media reports” about its capabilities and refrains from conducting nuclear tests or declaring that it has nuclear weapons. Ever since the Yom Kippur War, whenever Israel’s leadership was concerned about the public’s anxiety, one official or another would compromise a little on the ambiguity and hint at Israeli capabilities. Even Barak, in his Yediot article, lauded Israel’s deterrent power and said Israelis need not worry.
> 
> The appearance of a new nuclear power in the region, not to mention one hostile to Israel and that publicly calls for the dismantling of the “Zionist regime,” will certainly raise the level of concern in Israel. Can we really expect a “second Holocaust” as Netanyahu has warned? The dilemma has now been handed over to his successor, Naftali Bennett: How to reassure the public, deter the Iranians and win American backing.
> 
> The “Daniel Project,” a team of nuclear and strategic experts from Israel and the U.S., made recommendations in 2003 to then Prime Minister Ariel Sharon about what to do if a country or an organization hostile to Israel were to achieve nuclear capabilities. Its conclusion was that a “credible and decisive” declaration of Israel’s nuclear capabilities would be essential to its very existence. Therefore, Israel might “have to change its policy of ambiguity to a limited degree by revealing its capabilities.” That idea will no doubt resurface as Israel copes with the recognition that Iran has become a threshold power and will continue making nuclear advances.
> 
> The main limitation Israel faces in ending ambiguity is its commitment to the U.S. to display restraint. In exchange, America provides a diplomatic umbrella that shelters Israel’s Dimona facilities and its output from international disarmament and nonproliferation initiatives. When the Americans feel that Israel is compromising that understanding, they leak information about Israeli capabilities. Thus, several months ago satellite imagery was leaked showing extensive expansion underway at Israel’s nuclear research campus.
> 
> Bennett won’t want to upset that understanding with Washington, about which he spoke during his White House visit with Joe Biden last month. But pressure is going to be exerted on him to reexamine the understanding as Iran amasses more and more enriched uranium and the left wing of the Democratic Party challenges conventional military aid to Israel. This debate will now be very much on the minds of decision makers in Jerusalem and at defense headquarters in Tel Aviv.
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/amp/middle-...ave-to-reveal-its-own-atomic-power-1.10233347



Ambiguity against ambiguity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EvilWesteners

Surenas said:


> Interesting. Israeli newspaper _Haaretz_ reports that Netanyahu's government, during its last term, wanted to establish a direct channel with Iran but that the Iranian side flat out refused.
> 
> The article also mentions that former Israeli prime minister and defence minister, Ehud Barak, has written in article this weekend in _Yediot Aharanot_ in which he argues that both Israel and the US lack the capabilities to nullify Iran's nuclear program and should accept that it is becoming a nuclear threshold state.
> 
> *Iran Becoming a Threshold Nuclear State Challenges Israel's Policy of Ambiguity*
> 
> Iran is rapidly moving to “threshold state” status, with enough fissile material for one nuclear bomb – and then another one and another one after that. It will take time for Israelis to internalize this, but as former Prime Minister and Defense Minister Ehud Barak said in an article appearing in Yediot Aharonot this past weekend, this is the strategic reality that Israel must now contend with.
> 
> The Iranians don’t have an operational nuclear weapon and, as far as anyone knows, they have put off developing a bomb and the means to deliver it. They are concentrating on amassing enriched uranium and developing the infrastructure to produce it. But the delays are technical ones that Iran can overcome without great or prolonged effort. Iran exploited the Trump administration’s exit from the 2015 nuclear agreement, with the enthusiastic encouragement of Benjamin Netanyahu, to create nuclear facts on the ground that will give them an edge going forward – both in improving the terms of any future agreement with the Biden administration and in strengthening their standing in the region, with or without an agreement.
> 
> Netanyahu very much feared rapprochement between the United States and Iran, and invested heavily in diplomacy and military operations to foil it. But he failed both to prevent the possibility of an Iranian-American detente in the future or, alternatively, to create a dialogue between Jerusalem and Tehran to ease tensions and prevent a war that neither side wants.
> 
> Before the end of the Netanyahu government, the Iranians rejected Israeli feelers about creating a direct channel between the two countries. Whatever contacts there are, if any at all, are through an arbitrator concerning the division of assets belonging to the Eilat Ashkelon Pipeline Co. (today known as the Europe Asia Pipeline Company) and are being conducted in Switzerland. Others are through third countries that both sides trust. More direct contacts, had they come to fruition, would have enabled the two countries to discuss a range of regional issues, and reduce mutual tensions and the risk of regional flare-ups. But if there’s no one to talk with on the Iranian side, what do you do?
> 
> Ehud Barak – who should know something about these issues – contends that the Israeli military option of attacking Iran’s nuclear facilities in a way that would delay for many years Tehran’s “crossing the nuclear threshold” is no longer viable. He holds that even the Americans, whose army is much more powerful than the Israel Defense Forces, have no operative plan or interest in attacking the Iranians. He concludes that Israel must therefore deepen its ties with the U.S. and seek more diplomatic and military assistance.
> 
> Experience has taught us that when Israel is contending with security-related distress, it relies more on America. But it also tends to reexamine its policy of nuclear ambiguity, under which it declines to confirm “foreign media reports” about its capabilities and refrains from conducting nuclear tests or declaring that it has nuclear weapons. Ever since the Yom Kippur War, whenever Israel’s leadership was concerned about the public’s anxiety, one official or another would compromise a little on the ambiguity and hint at Israeli capabilities. Even Barak, in his Yediot article, lauded Israel’s deterrent power and said Israelis need not worry.
> 
> The appearance of a new nuclear power in the region, not to mention one hostile to Israel and that publicly calls for the dismantling of the “Zionist regime,” will certainly raise the level of concern in Israel. Can we really expect a “second Holocaust” as Netanyahu has warned? The dilemma has now been handed over to his successor, Naftali Bennett: How to reassure the public, deter the Iranians and win American backing.
> 
> The “Daniel Project,” a team of nuclear and strategic experts from Israel and the U.S., made recommendations in 2003 to then Prime Minister Ariel Sharon about what to do if a country or an organization hostile to Israel were to achieve nuclear capabilities. Its conclusion was that a “credible and decisive” declaration of Israel’s nuclear capabilities would be essential to its very existence. Therefore, Israel might “have to change its policy of ambiguity to a limited degree by revealing its capabilities.” That idea will no doubt resurface as Israel copes with the recognition that Iran has become a threshold power and will continue making nuclear advances.
> 
> The main limitation Israel faces in ending ambiguity is its commitment to the U.S. to display restraint. In exchange, America provides a diplomatic umbrella that shelters Israel’s Dimona facilities and its output from international disarmament and nonproliferation initiatives. When the Americans feel that Israel is compromising that understanding, they leak information about Israeli capabilities. Thus, several months ago satellite imagery was leaked showing extensive expansion underway at Israel’s nuclear research campus.
> 
> Bennett won’t want to upset that understanding with Washington, about which he spoke during his White House visit with Joe Biden last month. But pressure is going to be exerted on him to reexamine the understanding as Iran amasses more and more enriched uranium and the left wing of the Democratic Party challenges conventional military aid to Israel. This debate will now be very much on the minds of decision makers in Jerusalem and at defense headquarters in Tel Aviv.
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/amp/middle-...ave-to-reveal-its-own-atomic-power-1.10233347



Current and even previous U.S. administrations (to whatever degree it could have been done considering the idiot Trump) were convinced by U.S.military command and Pentagon that *THERE IS NO LOGICAL WAR GAIN* by engaging Iran. Unlike some other adversaries (e.g. China, or Russia), picking a fight with Iran just puts U.S. in a very precarious situation for generations with Iranians and nothing of any substance can be gained from it, (economically or otherwise) while others (Russia and China) will gain huge from this stupidity and will use this in having their own advances in their areas of interest. Pentagon strategists consider Iran - the WAR that must NOT happen, since Iran is not able to go anywhere anyways (e.g. can't repair its economy, can't industrialize its nation effectively, can't build a military to challenge U.S., etc. - so they think).

Unless there is a major assault on U.S. soil, there will NOT be a WW2-like war with Iran other than covert or tit for tat. To Americans (politics or military), WAR IS A FORM OF NEGOTIATION. There is nothing significant to U.S. that needs to be ABSOLUTELY *negotiated* with Iran. Not economically not geopolitical. "You are just making a county that is insignificant, feel and look significant to its peers that wish to resist our domination. It's like arguing with a teenager or fighting a teenager that will grow up one day and come after you when they are stronger".

U.S. is also very concerned that Iran WILL BE A NUCLEAR STATE SOONER OR LATER. Why _*create *_yourself another vehement adversary if you don't have to, MAKING SURE that they feel boxed-in enough and humiliated so they HAVE TO NOW GO AND BUILD NUKES? Makes no sense.

Killing Suleimani was stupid and all top military people in U.S. (in the military not outside getting money from lobbyists), disagreed with that stupid act. Iran showed the world that it CAN ATTACK U.S. - something U.S. did NOT want others to see. But had to accept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Is there any SSBN in development in Iran as guys are already building submarines ?


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Is there any SSBN in development in Iran as guys are already building submarines ?



Nothing that is known for the near future.

SSBN would be good for Iran's future doctrine, the largest class submarine being built is the "Besat" class (1200 tons), but it is unknown whether or not it can house a few ballistic missiles like the South Korean 3000 ton SSBN (Probably not). So an entirely new design would need to be done for a SSBN and such a plan has not even been announced yet let alone in development so It would take quite some time to reach that level.

Although, sea launched missiles are available by the name "Jask-2".


----------



## SalarHaqq

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Is there any SSBN in development in Iran as guys are already building submarines ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

*Herr Hezbollah': The German Spy Who Mediated Between Israel and Terror Groups Speaks for First Time *
Gerhard Conrad tells Haaretz about his dealings with Mideast terror organizations over the years, and his advice for Israel’s current negotiators with Hamas

Send in e-mailSend in e-mail

Go to comments








Gerhard Conrad. 'Such deals only happen when the stars are aligned.'Credit: SOEREN STACHE / DPA / dpa Pictures




*News coverage you can trust*
Only $1 for the first month when you buy an annual subscription
Subscribe





Yossi Melman


Sep. 23, 2021 4:41 PM




In Germany, he was known as “Herr Hezbollah,” but he could also have been given the title “Herr Hamas.” For 30 years, Gerhard Conrad was a top foreign intelligence officer in Germany’s Federal Intelligence Service (the BND), a loyal counterpart of the Mossad.

In the course of his various roles in the organization, he frequently lived or spent time in Damascus, Beirut, Gaza, Cairo and Jerusalem (among other places in the Middle East). But he is best known for his involvement in Israel’s prisoner exchanges with Hezbollah and Hamas.

These included the Gilad Shalit deal (next month will mark the 10th anniversary of the Israeli soldier’s release from Gaza); the deal for the release of drug dealer Col. Elhanan Tannenbaum from Lebanon; the deal for the return of the bodies of Israel Defense Forces soldiers Benny Avraham, Adi Avitan and Omar Sawaid, and also later Eldad Regev and Udi Goldwasser.



He also negotiated the deal that saw the release of terrorist Samir Kuntar, who murdered the Haran family in Nahariya, and the release of another 1,500 or so Palestinian and Lebanese terrorists, and other foreign terrorists.


“I always acted after being authorized by the federal government of Germany and with the guidelines and instructions of my organization as requested by Israeli governments,” he says in an exclusive interview with Haaretz – the first interview Conrad has given to any media outlet, after operating in the shadows for many years. His name and face were kept out of the press until a Berlin newspaper leaked his details in 2009.

He retired a few years ago but continues to follow events in Israel and the Middle East, and is extremely knowledgeable about what is going on.

“Such deals only happen when the stars are aligned,” he says, when asked about the odds of a deal between Hamas and Israel.






Then-Defense Minister Ehud Barak greeting Gilad Shalit in October 2011, with then-Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu alongside the just-released Israeli soldier. Credit: Ariel Hermony / Defense Ministry

Gilad Shalit thanks France, Germany for assistance in release
Nasrallah: I did everything I could to solve Arad mystery
From abduction to release
“You may develop a kind of contractual framework – indeed, you should if your counterpart is ready – but don’t expect that an agreement will be more than tentative as long as no additional benefits encourage both sides to go ahead,” he says.


“The deals are always considered as bad on both sides, and will be contested by those who feel that too much has been conceded to the ‘enemy’ for too little in return,” he adds. “Many will be disappointed for not being ‘on the list,’ others will be deeply frustrated to see the killers of their beloved ones free and triumphant. Responsibility weighs heavily on the respective decision-makers’ shoulders; political accountability can be demanding or even be dangerous.”


_What advice can you give Israel’s current negotiators with Hamas?_



“Be patient and try to prepare a solid framework with terms of reference that are agreed as much as possible between the two sides, and a list of possibly already-agreed action/exchange items. Don’t try to force it unless you have really good cards, in terms of an offer and powerful friends with a real, positive – and negative – influence on your counterpart, and a sincere, credible political interest in getting it done – ultimately for their own sake and standing toward your country, your counterpart, and in the region in general as power broker.”







Terrorist Samir Kuntar after his release from Israeli prison after an exchange for the bodies of two fallen Israeli soldiers, in 2008.Credit: AP
Although he clearly identifies with Israel and its values, it was Conrad’s basic qualities that also enabled him to earn the trust of terror organizations.


“He is very thorough, reliable, precise. A man of details who leaves no loose ends,” says former Shin Bet deputy chief Ofer Dekel, who from 2006-2009 was the prime minister’s coordinator for Israeli prisoners of war and those missing in action.


Through Conrad, Dekel advanced the indirect contacts with Hezbollah, in meetings in Europe and Israel, and also prepared the groundwork for the 2011 Shalit deal – though that deal was ultimately concluded by his successor, Mossad official David Meidan.


*Germany’s man in Damascus*


Gerhard Conrad was born in Germany in 1954. In the 1970s and ’80s, he studied Arabic at university and specialized in Islamic law, reading and researching the writings of Islamic sages. He went on to study German and international law. While earning his doctorate from the University of Bonn, he worked as a reserve air force officer in the Defense Ministry.







Gerhard Conrad. 'He is very thorough, reliable, precise. A man of details who leaves no loose ends,' says former Shin Bet deputy chief Ofer Dekel.
With such a background, it was no surprise that Germany’s Federal Intelligence Service was eager to recruit him. In 1990, after completing a training course, he joined the organization, initially as a researcher and Middle East expert, and later in operational roles. His wife also worked for the agency.


One of his most important missions was in 1998, when he was assigned as the agency’s representative in Damascus, and then Beirut. He worked under diplomatic cover at the German embassies in both capitals, using the title of “cultural attaché.” But almost everyone who came into contact with him understood he was in intelligence. He calls that kind of work “diplomatic intelligence.”


One of his most interesting encounters was with top Hezbollah figure Mustafa Badreddine, the cousin and brother-in-law of Imad Mughniyeh. Both are no longer with us. Mughniyeh, who was considered Hezbollah’s “defense minister,” was assassinated in Damascus in 2008, in a joint operation attributed to the CIA and Mossad. Badreddine, who was the commander of Hezbollah’s external operations branch in Syria, was assassinated at Damascus airport in May 2016, on the orders of Gen. Qassem Soleimani, then-commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards’ Al Quds Force.


Badreddine had a reputation for being particularly savage, wild and capricious. Conrad chooses his words carefully in describing him.


“His temper was, let’s say, volatile, ranging from ‘Prince Charming’ with a buoyant, broad smile, to being aggressive – though still predominantly controlled by etiquette – caused, by the way, by physical and neurological pain [from] his diverse wounds, including an amputated lower leg and wooden prosthesis.”


*Negotiations timetable*
*2003*
Gerhard Conrad is sent, with Israel’s approval, to conduct negotiations with Hezbollah
*2004*
Elhanan Tannenbaum deal struck and bodies of three fallen soldiers from Har Dov returned in exchange for about 450 terrorists, most of them Palestinian and Lebanese. At the last minute, Israel removes Samir Kuntar from the list
*2005-2006*
Hezbollah protests to Conrad that Israel violated its promise to release Kuntar and increases its efforts to abduct soldiers. At the same time, Conrad acts to obtain information on the fate of navigator Ron Arad, including with the help of forensic evidence
*2006 *
Abduction of Gilad Shalit in the Gaza Strip, and Eldad Regev and Udi Goldwasser on Lebanese border
July - Second Lebanon War breaks out 
August - Conrad renews efforts for a prisoner exchange deal
*2008*
The Regev and Goldwasser deal. Israel releases Samir Kuntar
*2009-2011*
Conrad involved in negotiations with Hamas and completes the Shalit deal
In 2002, Conrad finished his term in Beirut, from where he had closely monitored Israel’s May 2000 withdrawal from Lebanon and seen the centrality of international terrorism following the September 11, 2001 terror attacks in the United States. He was posted to the research division at his agency’s headquarters in Pullach, south of Munich, where he worked on research assignments as well as operational ones. But not for long. Agency chief Ernst Urlau soon dispatched him to oversee the efforts to secure the release of Austrian and German hostages who were seized in the Sahara Desert, in southern Algeria and Mali.


“That engagement vividly showed me firsthand quite a number of limitations and constraints for decision makers in managing – not to speak of solving – such crises with all their multiple moral and operational dilemmas,” he says.


“By the end of the Algerian hostage crisis, I was taken away again by the Lebanese file, when interest on all sides to go for a deal reemerged: ‘Delete Bamako, set Beirut’ was my sigh when I entered, together with my superior, an MEA flight from Paris to Beirut instead of accompanying a German secretary of state to the final mission to Mali, where he was able to welcome the released hostages and show his appreciation to the Malian government of the time.”


He continues: “Until 2004, I was heavily engaged as ‘No.2’ in a negotiation team [Urlau also came to several mediation meetings], in a multitude of different secret missions in the region, in order to promote a hostage deal that was of course not only ‘owned’ by Israel and Hezbollah, but as well by other actors – among them, unsurprisingly, as it was well known, Iran and to a certain extent also Syria.”


But, Conrad adds, “the exchange of 2004,” when the bodies of Avraham, Avitan and Sawaid were returned to Israel, “did not solve all issues on both sides.”







Col. Elhanan Tannenbaum, whose release from Lebanon was secured by Conrad.Credit: Dan Keinan
He says Hezbollah was furious that, at the last minute, Israel refused to include Kuntar among the prisoners being released. He believes that this was one of the pretexts that indirectly led to the Second Lebanon War two years later. Hezbollah intensified its efforts to abduct Israeli soldiers until, in July 2006, it captured Regev and Goldwasser – a move that prompted then-Prime Minister Ehud Olmert to go to war. Kuntar was released two years later, in the deal that saw the return of Regev and Goldwasser’s remains.


The second matter that stymied Conrad’s mediation efforts was the case of missing Israel Air Force navigator Ron Arad; Hezbollah had pledged to provide information about his fate.


“In 2004 and 2005, quite impressive efforts had been undertaken by all sides – also by a special task force in Germany on ‘historical forensics’ – led by me, in order to narrow down and of course ultimately solve the tragic case – as you know, in vain,” he says. “These were again times of major engagement, thorough security of intelligence findings, circumstantial historical evidence and documents, and, ultimately, deep frustration for all sides concerned.”


The contacts were run on behalf of Hezbollah by Hajj Wafiq Safa, who was in charge of the organization’s coordination and liaison unit, and also the brother-in-law of the secretary-general. Conrad recreates the first meeting between them after the Second Lebanon War, which took place at a modest café in a Beirut mall – not exactly an ideal place for such negotiations.


“After a kind exchange of greetings, congratulations, ultimately for having survived, and words of appreciation for being ready to support my efforts as UN facilitator, the question arose of where to meet for our business in the future – whereupon Safa answered in his perfectly sober, laconic and apt way while smiling and shrugging his shoulders: ‘My friend, no houses left.’


“We agreed that a way would be found in the difficult weeks ahead, and, of course, Hezbollah managed as usual to carry on and to arrange. But in a way, it was one of the quintessential moments when all of us understood what had happened and where we had been put by the events” of the war.


In 2009, after three years of failed efforts to advance a deal for the release of Shalit, who was abducted near the Kerem Shalom crossing in June 2006, Conrad was once again called upon to work on a prisoner-exchange deal.


He explains that the big problem was the deep mistrust that existed between Israel and Hamas – a mistrust expressed by the fact that each side seriously questioned the other’s intentions and willingness to fulfill its obligations. Furthermore, the two sides believed the other was treacherous. So how did Conrad manage to overcome these considerable obstacles?


“With all modesty, my credentials as ‘Mr. Hezbollah’ had not gone unnoticed by Hamas – not least due to their connections in Lebanon and Syria,” he says. “Hence, it was not too difficult for them to agree, of course with due caution, to the new format.”


Senior Hamas figures he met had been reassured by Hezbollah’s testimony that Conrad was a man who could be trusted.


The plan with Shalit was “to use the proof of life exercise as a kind of dry run for an exchange operation, showing to both sides that it was possible and rewarding to honor one’s own pledges and to trust to those of the sworn enemy. I will never forget the sense of pride, relief and satisfaction on both sides,” he recalls.









'Herr Hezbollah': The German spy who mediated between Israel and terror groups speaks for first time


***




www.haaretz.com




https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...ps-talks-1.10235907?__twitter_impression=true

this article says Soleimani ordered the death of Hezbollah's Badreddine? wow.


Surenas said:


> Interesting. Israeli newspaper _Haaretz_ reports that Netanyahu's government, during its last term, wanted to establish a direct channel with Iran but that the Iranian side flat out refused.
> 
> The article also mentions that former Israeli prime minister and defence minister, Ehud Barak, has written in article this weekend in _Yediot Aharanot_ in which he argues that both Israel and the US lack the capabilities to nullify Iran's nuclear program and should accept that it is becoming a nuclear threshold state.
> 
> *Iran Becoming a Threshold Nuclear State Challenges Israel's Policy of Ambiguity*
> 
> Iran is rapidly moving to “threshold state” status, with enough fissile material for one nuclear bomb – and then another one and another one after that. It will take time for Israelis to internalize this, but as former Prime Minister and Defense Minister Ehud Barak said in an article appearing in Yediot Aharonot this past weekend, this is the strategic reality that Israel must now contend with.
> 
> The Iranians don’t have an operational nuclear weapon and, as far as anyone knows, they have put off developing a bomb and the means to deliver it. They are concentrating on amassing enriched uranium and developing the infrastructure to produce it. But the delays are technical ones that Iran can overcome without great or prolonged effort. Iran exploited the Trump administration’s exit from the 2015 nuclear agreement, with the enthusiastic encouragement of Benjamin Netanyahu, to create nuclear facts on the ground that will give them an edge going forward – both in improving the terms of any future agreement with the Biden administration and in strengthening their standing in the region, with or without an agreement.
> 
> Netanyahu very much feared rapprochement between the United States and Iran, and invested heavily in diplomacy and military operations to foil it. But he failed both to prevent the possibility of an Iranian-American detente in the future or, alternatively, to create a dialogue between Jerusalem and Tehran to ease tensions and prevent a war that neither side wants.
> 
> Before the end of the Netanyahu government, the Iranians rejected Israeli feelers about creating a direct channel between the two countries. Whatever contacts there are, if any at all, are through an arbitrator concerning the division of assets belonging to the Eilat Ashkelon Pipeline Co. (today known as the Europe Asia Pipeline Company) and are being conducted in Switzerland. Others are through third countries that both sides trust. More direct contacts, had they come to fruition, would have enabled the two countries to discuss a range of regional issues, and reduce mutual tensions and the risk of regional flare-ups. But if there’s no one to talk with on the Iranian side, what do you do?
> 
> Ehud Barak – who should know something about these issues – contends that the Israeli military option of attacking Iran’s nuclear facilities in a way that would delay for many years Tehran’s “crossing the nuclear threshold” is no longer viable. He holds that even the Americans, whose army is much more powerful than the Israel Defense Forces, have no operative plan or interest in attacking the Iranians. He concludes that Israel must therefore deepen its ties with the U.S. and seek more diplomatic and military assistance.
> 
> Experience has taught us that when Israel is contending with security-related distress, it relies more on America. But it also tends to reexamine its policy of nuclear ambiguity, under which it declines to confirm “foreign media reports” about its capabilities and refrains from conducting nuclear tests or declaring that it has nuclear weapons. Ever since the Yom Kippur War, whenever Israel’s leadership was concerned about the public’s anxiety, one official or another would compromise a little on the ambiguity and hint at Israeli capabilities. Even Barak, in his Yediot article, lauded Israel’s deterrent power and said Israelis need not worry.
> 
> The appearance of a new nuclear power in the region, not to mention one hostile to Israel and that publicly calls for the dismantling of the “Zionist regime,” will certainly raise the level of concern in Israel. Can we really expect a “second Holocaust” as Netanyahu has warned? The dilemma has now been handed over to his successor, Naftali Bennett: How to reassure the public, deter the Iranians and win American backing.
> 
> The “Daniel Project,” a team of nuclear and strategic experts from Israel and the U.S., made recommendations in 2003 to then Prime Minister Ariel Sharon about what to do if a country or an organization hostile to Israel were to achieve nuclear capabilities. Its conclusion was that a “credible and decisive” declaration of Israel’s nuclear capabilities would be essential to its very existence. Therefore, Israel might “have to change its policy of ambiguity to a limited degree by revealing its capabilities.” That idea will no doubt resurface as Israel copes with the recognition that Iran has become a threshold power and will continue making nuclear advances.
> 
> The main limitation Israel faces in ending ambiguity is its commitment to the U.S. to display restraint. In exchange, America provides a diplomatic umbrella that shelters Israel’s Dimona facilities and its output from international disarmament and nonproliferation initiatives. When the Americans feel that Israel is compromising that understanding, they leak information about Israeli capabilities. Thus, several months ago satellite imagery was leaked showing extensive expansion underway at Israel’s nuclear research campus.
> 
> Bennett won’t want to upset that understanding with Washington, about which he spoke during his White House visit with Joe Biden last month. But pressure is going to be exerted on him to reexamine the understanding as Iran amasses more and more enriched uranium and the left wing of the Democratic Party challenges conventional military aid to Israel. This debate will now be very much on the minds of decision makers in Jerusalem and at defense headquarters in Tel Aviv.
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/amp/middle-...ave-to-reveal-its-own-atomic-power-1.10233347


Great thread, thanks.

I have a prediction - So many Pakistanis on PDF will refuse to read this post!


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439653894292971522
من باب تفرج و تفنن و لا غیر
بگذارید کنار کنسرت ابی در ترکیه 

البته آمریکا هم خریت حتی بیشتره
از رالی ترامپ تا ماباقی


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441152589614108680
We have to admit that Biden foreign policy is very passive/apologetic and submissive to any harsh hawkish voice.

Ashamed of his own deal with Iran
Overreacting on China
Backstabbing to France

Still weak and zilch in view of any hawk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441152589614108680
> We have to admit that Biden foreign policy is very passive/apologetic and submissive to any harsh hawkish voice.
> 
> Ashamed of his own deal with Iran
> Overreacting on China
> Backstabbing to France
> 
> Still weak and zilch in view of any hawk.


His general fear, will make him reluctant to harsh hawkish voices in my view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> His general fear, will make him reluctant to harsh hawkish voices in my view.



Obama was aggressive and charismatic both inside and outside US. Interestingly, Biden is scared of Republican senators more than democrats.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441407576877510656

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441407576877510656


 don't get it AH-1j belong to army , maybe those are Shahed-285 or Toofan


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> don't get it AH-1j belong to army , maybe those are Shahed-285 or Toofan


Must be AH-1Js of the IRGC, what I don't understand is why the regular army is not involved in these drills. Isn't the purpose of the regular army to preserve the territorial integrity of the country?

Side note: Any indication that these drills started? or are preparations beings made at the moment.


----------



## Iransetiz

Battlion25 said:


> Nor is Pakistan bankrupt it has better economy than Iran that is oversanctioned.



Salam u alaikum

Simple google search;

Iran GDP per capita: $7500
Iran total GDP: $628B (worldbank.org 20/21)

Pakistan GDP per capita: $1300
Pakistan total GDP: $280B (trading economics 2021)

As you can see, despite sanctions Iran economy dwarfs Pakistan's manifold. When the sanctions get lifted then expect that number to rise significantly. Just though I'd put that out there.

Wa alaikum asalam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Iransetiz said:


> Salam u alaikum
> 
> Simple google search;
> 
> Iran GDP per capita: $7500
> Iran total GDP: $628B (worldbank.org 20/21)
> 
> Pakistan GDP per capita: $1300
> Pakistan total GDP: $280B (trading economics 2021)
> 
> As you can see, despite sanctions Iran economy dwarfs Pakistan's manifold. When the sanctions get lifted then expect that number to rise significantly. Just though I'd put that out there.
> 
> Wa alaikum asalam.


Thank you...I also have pointed this many times ..Iranian GDP will soon take over Turkish GDP $628 vs $720...in a decade we can go back to 1970s when iranian GDP was twice that of Turkey....remember iran is an 8 cylinder engine running on two cylinders only due to war and sanctions..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> Thank you...I also have pointed this many times ..Iranian GDP will soon take over Turkish GDP $628 vs $720...in a decade we can go back to 1970s when iranian GDP was twice that of Turkey....remember iran is an 8 cylinder engine running on two cylinders only due to war and sanctions..


I hope they lift the sanctions on Iran (don't know if they will though, economically weak Iran is in their interest...) 
A rich Iran and Turkish economy and if we start trading, connectivity of economies, infrastructure connectivity , FTA, this whole region starting from Istanbul to even Pakistan can start to improve their economies 

as economies tend to improve with neighborhood - East Asia, Europe, gulf and now ASEAN seems to be improving - its neighborhood rich, very few nations can be rich in isolation (yeah disparity in nations will exist as Spain might not be as rich as UK but on a global level they are still rich because they are in western Europe and are connected with western Europe economies) 

hope all of this region just opens up, open up their economies, less war more peace 

People around the world are really looking down on the Muslim world especially ME as shit holes - its really embarrassing (I am not saying its not the fault of Muslim world/ME of course it is in some aspects but think about you think if you bomb countries, kill more than 3 million people, sanction the hell out of countries 
what do you expect?- you wanted it be shit holes)

This needs to change, this region needs to be more pragmatic and grow 
no wars, more peace more connectivity of infrastructure, economies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iransetiz

Sainthood 101 said:


> I hope they lift the sanctions on Iran (don't know if they will though, economically weak Iran is in their interest...)



Well now that Iran has joined SCO, a bloc of 4 billion people, sanctions are going to be even more irrelevant and useless. But it will take time to really bear fruit. The road to multipolarity seems to be way things need to go for now. Next Iran needs to get into a defence pact with these like minded nations. Turkey on the other hand is more inclined to be part of the west or secular world order, so I see Turkey unlikely to join a Muslim alliance for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Sainthood 101 said:


> I hope they lift the sanctions on Iran (don't know if they will though, economically weak Iran is in their interest...)
> A rich Iran and Turkish economy and if we start trading, connectivity of economies, infrastructure connectivity , FTA, this whole region starting from Istanbul to even Pakistan can start to improve their economies
> 
> as economies tend to improve with neighborhood - East Asia, Europe, gulf and now ASEAN seems to be improving - its neighborhood rich, very few nations can be rich in isolation (yeah disparity in nations will exist as Spain might not be as rich as UK but on a global level they are still rich because they are in western Europe and are connected with western Europe economies)
> 
> hope all of this region just opens up, open up their economies, less war more peace
> 
> People around the world are really looking down on the Muslim world especially ME as shit holes - its really embarrassing (I am not saying its not the fault of Muslim world/ME of course it is in some aspects but think about you think if you bomb countries, kill more than 3 million people, sanction the hell out of countries
> what do you expect?- you wanted it be shit holes)
> 
> This needs to change, this region needs to be more pragmatic and grow
> no wars, more peace more connectivity of infrastructure, economies


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> I hope they lift the sanctions on Iran (don't know if they will though, economically weak Iran is in their interest...)
> A rich Iran and Turkish economy and if we start trading, connectivity of economies, infrastructure connectivity , FTA, this whole region starting from Istanbul to even Pakistan can start to improve their economies
> 
> as economies tend to improve with neighborhood - East Asia, Europe, gulf and now ASEAN seems to be improving - its neighborhood rich, very few nations can be rich in isolation (yeah disparity in nations will exist as Spain might not be as rich as UK but on a global level they are still rich because they are in western Europe and are connected with western Europe economies)
> 
> hope all of this region just opens up, open up their economies, less war more peace
> 
> People around the world are really looking down on the Muslim world especially ME as shit holes - its really embarrassing (I am not saying its not the fault of Muslim world/ME of course it is in some aspects but think about you think if you bomb countries, kill more than 3 million people, sanction the hell out of countries
> what do you expect?- you wanted it be shit holes)
> 
> This needs to change, this region needs to be more pragmatic and grow
> no wars, more peace more connectivity of infrastructure, economies


I agree fully...the population and natural resources of the region is sufficient to create a very and I mean a very rich block...west knows that..they will lose their markets if that happens so that is why all the wars and sanctions...and yes Pakistan will benefit from being close to iran and Turkey in 1970 s we had CENTO BLOCK did some good work between the three ..now we have SCO...let's hope it produces some tangible results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Iransetiz said:


> But it will take time to really bear fruit. The road to multipolarity seems to be way things need to go for now.


It might not take that long, because so many pieces are in place:
1. Iranian intl UN sanctions are off- Iran is open for intl biz
2. BRI is in play
3. AIIB is in play.
4. Iran is integrated into SCO
5. BRIC countries + Iran have been practicing or talking about local currencies, or doing it small scale.
6. US withdrawal from Afghanistan opens up cooperation possibilities between neighboring Asian countries.
7. CHIPS + Russian alternative to SWIFT are in play.

Time is already here for this, and Iran has been quietly "setting up" its ifrastructure and economy, to integrate and power up soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441440709790167042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441391616049156098
He saved family members of Iran war veterans. He sacrificed himself for them.

He is from the same city that had water and electric shortage.

When it comes to balls, sacrifice, and courage, experts miscalculate. You cannot gauge these values in charts and they matter most.

Sacrifice overrides inflation charts.
Motivation overrides power Shortage.
Courage overrides armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441622658534178816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441440709790167042
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441391616049156098
> He saved family members of Iran war veterans. He sacrificed himself for them.
> 
> He is from the same city that had water and electric shortage.
> 
> When it comes to balls, sacrifice, and courage, experts miscalculate. You cannot gauge these values in charts and they matter most.
> 
> Sacrifice overrides inflation charts.
> Motivation overrides power Shortage.
> Courage overrides armor.


Some people even children are built different, they do not hesitate to sacrifice to protect others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441721491335307264

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441721491335307264



Perhaps.....Iran has given them some a couple of guidance kits to use.


----------



## 925boy

Please does anyone know the backstory behind the Palace fire that recently occured in Azerbaijan? I'm surprised there's been no thread yet on it on PDF..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> Please does anyone know the backstory behind the Palace fire that recently occured in Azerbaijan? I'm surprised there's been no thread yet on it on PDF..



Twitter seems to think Iran did it to send a message regarding recent Anti-Iran rhetoric coming out of Baku amid the heightened tensions regarding their military exercises with Turkey and Pakistan.

I seem to lean on the side that seems unlikely Iran would overtly do any type of attack. That doesn’t eliminate the possibility of Iran backed groups or sympthaizers doing a sabotage attack to allow plausible deniability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442287175299702784
The Ahmadinejad era is back bacheha 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Some guy on Manoto showing a video of a drug addict in the corner of the street saying how bad the country of Iran is.

Then they leave Iran, looking for cheap housing in America and ending up here.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442299904148205568
The population of Iran is largely ignorant of these scenes and are only shown how great everything is on these news websites. It is as if you went to Zafaraniyeh in Tehran and said, all of Iran is like this. This is what they are not shown if you fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## RΛIDEN

PeeD said:


> 22.9 and no Parade.
> 
> Anyone knows whats the reason? Doubt its Covid.



Good question...


----------



## Stryker1982

RΛIDEN said:


> Good question...


Might be just a hunch, but Salami was seen recently near the Aras on video....
IRGC officers might be around the Aras, and equipment could've been re-directed there instead of the parade.

Saw some Shilka's transferring there as well, Artesh might be involved as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> Anti-Iran rhetoric coming out of Baku amid the heightened tensions regarding their military exercises with Turkey and Pakistan.


So "Three Brothers Military Exercise" has very huge effect on Iran.I don't think there was any anti iran purpose in that exercise.that was just to boost military relations between three countries. These fires are not going to help Iran i guess.


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> So "Three Brothers Military Exercise" has very huge effect on Iran.I don't think there was any anti iran purpose in that exercise.that was just to boost military relations between three countries. These fires are not going to help Iran i guess.


THe issue goes a bit further: few years back when the "convention on the legal status of Caspian sea" was drafted all parties agreed to this article.
_“Caspian Five”—the littoral states of Kazakhstan, Azerbaijan, Iran and Turkmenistan, in addition to Russia—to bar foreign militaries from the Caspian by agreeing to an impending “Convention on Independence of the Caspian Sea”._
Baku republic (aka Azerbaijan) is now violating that agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> So "Three Brothers Military Exercise" has very huge effect on Iran.I don't think there was any anti iran purpose in that exercise.that was just to boost military relations between three countries. These fires are not going to help Iran i guess.



It is not due to the exercise itself but to the fact some Baku politicians have been making outraging statements calling into question Iran's territorial integrity during or in explicit verbal reference to the exercise. Understandably, Iran isn't going to tolerate separatist incitement by anyone in Baku or Ankara. I also don't think Islamabad would gain anything in allowing pan-Turkist and zionist elements from Baku to drag it in, or to display their hostility towards Iran while hiding behind Pakistan, as one Arani MP recently did, claiming that in case of a war between Iran and the so-called Republic of Azarbaijan, Pakistan is going to invade Iran (who is he to speak for Pakistan anyway...?).

Add to this the recent hindrances imposed by Baku authorities on Iranian truck drivers going about their regular business with Armenia.

Then there's Erdogan's remark at the Baku military parade a few months ago, which was dubious with regards to Iran's territotial integrity. Last but not least the general background of zionist and Mossad presence in the so-called Republic of Azarbaijan, which is certainly not in Iran's interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

SalarHaqq said:


> It is not due to the exercise itself but to the fact that Baku regime officials or politicians have been making outraging statements calling into question Iran's territorial integrity during or in explicit verbal reference to the exercise. Understandably, Iran isn't going to tolerate separatist incitement by Baku or Ankara. Islamabad should not allow pan-Turkist and zionist elements of Baku to drag it in, nor to display their hostility towards Iran while hiding behind Pakistan, as one Arani MP did recently, claiming that in case of a war between Iran and the so-called Republic of Azarbaijan, Pakistan is going to invade Iran.


I can give you link of interview of former ISI official who has on record said that PM Muhammad Khan Junejo and President of Pakistan Zia ul Haq was removed by USA because Pakistan was not helping US against Iran.There was son of Shah e Iran who came to Pakistan.ISI convinced him that US will decieve him.fortunately ISI succeded in convincing him and he went back.US also approached PM Benazir Bhutto but she also didn't help US against Iran.
If you can understand Urdu: see this interview . you will comprehend Pakistan's policy towards Iran.Unfortunately, Iran thinks Pakistan will decieve him





Watch from 38:00


----------



## SalarHaqq

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I can give you link of interview of former ISI official who has on record said that PM Muhammad Khan Junejo and President of Pakistan Zia ul Haq was removed by USA because Pakistan was not helping US against Iran.There was son of Shah e Iran who came to Pakistan.ISI convinced him that US will decieve him.fortunately ISI succeded in convincing him and he went back.US also approached PM Benazir Bhutto but she also didn't help US against Iran.
> If you can understand Urdu: see this interview . you will comprehend Pakistan's policy towards Iran.Unfortunately, Iran thinks Pakistan will decieve him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch from 38:00



I'm not debating any of this brother, nor do I lend any credibility to the statement of that Azari MP. Just wanted to explain why Iran is moving troops to the border with Azarbaijan Republic right now - it's not related to nor against Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442287175299702784
> The Ahmadinejad era is back bacheha 😂



I parked my SUV and using my civic ..


Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I can give you link of interview of former ISI official who has on record said that PM Muhammad Khan Junejo and President of Pakistan Zia ul Haq was removed by USA because Pakistan was not helping US against Iran.There was son of Shah e Iran who came to Pakistan.ISI convinced him that US will decieve him.fortunately ISI succeded in convincing him and he went back.US also approached PM Benazir Bhutto but she also didn't help US against Iran.
> If you can understand Urdu: see this interview . you will comprehend Pakistan's policy towards Iran.Unfortunately, Iran thinks Pakistan will decieve him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch from 38:00


Pakistan sold/provide Iran and Libya all nuclear technology under the consent of the Chinese govt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Some guy on Manoto showing a video of a drug addict in the corner of the street saying how bad the country of Iran is.
> 
> Then they leave Iran, looking for cheap housing in America and ending up here.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442299904148205568
> The population of Iran is largely ignorant of these scenes and are only shown how great everything is on these news websites. It is as if you went to Zafaraniyeh in Tehran and said, all of Iran is like this. This is what they are not shown if you fail.



It's because a lot of young Iranians in Iran are simply stupid, ignorant and totally brainwashed by social media depictions of "Great Western Cities" and are thusly duped into believing that America or Europe, etc... are really clean and nice places to live in when the reality just doesn't really reflect that unless you have MILLIONS of dollars (or better-off than others) and live in a very high-class (or more affluent) area with access to pristine public gathering, security and the like. So many places within America are quickly descending into utter lawlessness due to a severe rise in criminality stemming from many things (don't wanna get into that here). But just know that this erroneous idea that America is still the king or great place just doesn't hold up as much imo. Thing is, you need to come here with the mindset of working REALLY, REALLY, REALLY HARD in order to get even something out of it and even then there's a good chance the system will just eat your body up and leave you stranded. You need a plan, you need to work and grind like a mad-man and you'll probably lose yourself a couple times along the way. 

Those who have or inherited generational wealth (affluence) from their parents and family, are granted access to larger pools of tools that are imperative to succeed in the United States. We suffer from nepotism here and people like to hire those they know personally (networking) over merits or accolades. Most of the time the person best suited for the job isn't picked and the person who isn't that good for the job is chosen because he/she knew somebody, etc... You get the idea. 

Moreover, America is a "Live to Work" type of country instead of "Work to Live". Expats and others coming here will quickly find out that a huge part (if not all) of their identity will be centered around their job and subsequent lack of _"work-life balance". _You'll be treated as a number and the machine will use your body, it is what it is. 

Having been born in America and lived here all my life, seeing this country quickly fall down the gutter (within my lifetime nonetheless) has been quite the experience. Iranians in Iran need to stop fucking bitching about every goddamn thing. People here have a lot worse if you're unlucky enough to be born into a lower socioeconomic-level.

I hate social-media so much........what an absolute mistake that was...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> It's because a lot of young Iranians in Iran are simply stupid, ignorant and totally brainwashed by social media depictions of "Great Western Cities" and are thusly duped into believing that America or Europe, etc... are really clean and nice places to live in when the reality just doesn't really reflect that unless you have MILLIONS of dollars (or better-off than others) and live in a very high-class (or more affluent) area with access to pristine public gathering, security and the like. So many places within America are quickly descending into utter lawlessness due to a severe rise in criminality stemming from many things (don't wanna get into that here). But just know that this erroneous idea that America is still the king or great place just doesn't hold up as much imo. Thing is, you need to come here with the mindset of working REALLY, REALLY, REALLY HARD in order to get even something out of it and even then there's a good chance the system will just eat your body up and leave you stranded. You need a plan, you need to work and grind like a mad-man and you'll probably lose yourself a couple times along the way.
> 
> Those who have or inherited generational wealth (affluence) from their parents and family, are granted access to larger pools of tools that are imperative to succeed in the United States. We suffer from nepotism here and people like to hire those they know personally (networking) over merits or accolades. Most of the time the person best suited for the job isn't picked and the person who isn't that good for the job is chosen because he/she knew somebody, etc... You get the idea.
> 
> Moreover, America is a "Live to Work" type of country instead of "Work to Live". Expats and others coming here will quickly find out that a huge part (if not all) of their identity will be centered around their job and subsequent lack of _"work-life balance". _You'll be treated as a number and the machine will use your body, it is what it is.
> 
> Having been born in America and lived here all my life, seeing this country quickly fall down the gutter (within my lifetime nonetheless) has been quite the experience. Iranians in Iran need to stop fucking bitching about every goddamn thing. People here have a lot worse if you're unlucky enough to be born into a lower socioeconomic-level.
> 
> I hate social-media so much........what an absolute mistake that was...


I made that comment because recently I saw on Manoto, where a guy made this 30 second video of some upscale place in Australia and said how great everything is here, and how people are talking and doing things.

Then I realized after thinking for 2 seconds and not being a complete idiot, that no things aren't like this at all, and what this guy did would be like going to Mantaghe yek and saying everything is like this...

It was the most random and bizarre video I've ever seen, and clearly it was tailored to ignorant people in Iran, because anyone who lives in the west knows their are very bad, poor and even dangerous areas all over the city, and this psychological agenda this guy and that network has, is presenting everything as perfect everywhere else and Iran as the worst which is untrue.

If you make the wrong choices anywhere in the world, you can fall down very badly, worst of all I've noticed countless expats that have sold everything in Iran, thinking everything is great here precisely because of these stupid videos, and then finding out that they cannot make ends meet without going heavily in to debt in their minimum wage job. These people are beyond dumb, but they never seem to learn. Unless you can land yourself a good job because you have good skills, then like dominoes they keep coming over here and tipping over.

Oh of course though they have to call back home to their family and tell them how great everything is and how they are working for a multi-billion dollar cooperation, when reality is that they are a cleaner for McDonalds. I am not even joking with this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

@SalarHaqq
@aryobarzan
@TheImmortal
@Blue In Green

How much do you think Israel is behind this pan-Turk push in Azerbaijan?

Aliyev has essentially declared Iran the #1 enemy of the Republic of Baku, in the video I saw of him today, no longer Armenia, and I have a sense that Israel is trying to fan flames, and encouraging them to incite problems on our norther border to keep us occupied. They could provide all kinds of support in exchange for this. Their is no doubt that many Baku people are pro-Israel and their infiltration is as clear as day.

Khamenei calls it the "Khake Islam" and respectfully he is either putting up a front, or he badly misinformed, because this is "Khake Zion" full of their equipment.

Sooner or later we are going to have to deal with this problem in some way. It cannot be ignored.

It is likely the Artesh and Sepah will be deployed in the North indefinitely, likely for months....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Stryker1982 said:


> @SalarHaqq
> @aryobarzan
> @TheImmortal
> @Blue In Green
> 
> How much do you think Israel is behind this pan-Turk push in Azerbaijan.
> 
> Aliyev has essentially declared Iran the #1 enemy of the Republic of Baku, in the video I saw of him today, no longer Armenia, and I have a sense that Israel is trying to fan flames, and encouraging them to incite problems on our norther border to keep us occupied. They could provide all kinds of support in exchange for this. Their is no doubt that many Baku people are pro-Israel and their infiltration is as clear as day.
> 
> Khamenei calls it the "Khake Islam" and respectfully he is either putting up a front, or he badly misinformed, because this is "Khake Zion" full of their equipment.
> 
> Sooner or later we are going to have to deal with this problem in some way. It cannot be ignored.
> 
> It is likely the Artesh and Sepah will be deployed in the North indefinitely, likely for months....


Fully agree Israelis are the main culprits in this..part of plan "B"..Benny has talked about...Turks I am not sure they know their also have a big soft belly and iran can easily make trouble for them with kurds...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Michini said:


> My Iranian friends... How are you guys progressing on that nuclear program Have you managed to develop nukes yet lol? Even broke *** North Korea has nukes.


Why you are in hurry to get nuked?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Michini said:


> My Iranian friends... How are you guys progressing on that nuclear program Have you managed to develop nukes yet lol? Even broke *** North Korea has nukes.



We are doing just fine, thank you for asking 


dani92 said:


> Why you are in hurry to get nuked?


He's is not a very good troll lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> @SalarHaqq
> @aryobarzan
> @TheImmortal
> @Blue In Green
> 
> How much do you think Israel is behind this pan-Turk push in Azerbaijan.
> 
> Aliyev has essentially declared Iran the #1 enemy of the Republic of Baku, in the video I saw of him today, no longer Armenia, and I have a sense that Israel is trying to fan flames, and encouraging them to incite problems on our norther border to keep us occupied. They could provide all kinds of support in exchange for this. Their is no doubt that many Baku people are pro-Israel and their infiltration is as clear as day.
> 
> Khamenei calls it the "Khake Islam" and respectfully he is either putting up a front, or he badly misinformed, because this is "Khake Zion" full of their equipment.
> 
> Sooner or later we are going to have to deal with this problem in some way. It cannot be ignored.
> 
> It is likely the Artesh and Sepah will be deployed in the North indefinitely, likely for months....



It would be really stupid of them not to push Azerbaijan into getting into a conflict with Iran over Pan-Turkish aspirations. This was always going to rear its ugly head sooner or later and the Israelis are desperate to get something going as their cards to hold against Iran are quickly falling away from them.

So as far as I'm concerned, we can safely say with 100000% surety Israel plans on continuing to use Azerbaijan as a means of pressure on Iran.

Now whether or not this manifests into a kinetic-conflict is up for debate as Iranian military forces, especially IRGC aerospace forces will completely level any Azeri threat within the first week if necessary. So it's not really in Azerbaijans best interest to start another conflict right after the one they just had in Nagarno-Karabahk (which was still quite costly in terms of man-power).

Idk, one would hope that Azerbaijan sees the impracticality of all this and their leaders (Aliyev is an ambitious idiot) will not sign-off on such an endeavor but I don't have high-hopes for a peaceful resolution at all. The main driving force for Pan-Turkism has and will be this idea that "turks" the region-over will just up and join their cause and fight against Iran (or whomever) in the name of Pan-Turkish goals. Hopefully this isn't the case and they will find that they're woefully outnumbered.

Maybe Iran should conduct another missile-exercise but use 100s instead of dozens. That should send a resolute message....

_Azerbaijan is a problem for Iran no matter how one looks at it. They make zero effort to hide their want to expand "Reclaiming Turkish" lands and their ties to enemy states are clear-cut for all to see. 

P.S.: I have nothing against Azerbaijan personally as they are our kin and we share the same history, so I don't want to see a bloody-conflict arise from this at all. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> It would be really stupid of them not to push Azerbaijan into getting into a conflict with Iran over Pan-Turkish aspirations. This was always going to rear its ugly head sooner or later and the Israelis are desperate to get something going as their cards to hold against Iran are quickly falling away from them.
> 
> So as far as I'm concerned, we can safely say with 100000% surety Israel plans on continuing to use Azerbaijan as a means of pressure on Iran.
> 
> Now whether or not this manifests into a kinetic-conflict is up for debate as Iranian military forces, especially IRGC aerospace forces will completely level any Azeri threat within the first week if necessary. So it's not really in Azerbaijans best interest to start another conflict right after the one they just had in Nagarno-Karabahk (which was still quite costly in terms of man-power).
> 
> Idk, one would hope that Azerbaijan sees the impracticality of all this and their leaders (Aliyev is an ambitious idiot) will not sign-off on such an endeavor but I don't have high-hopes for a peaceful resolution at all. The main driving force for Pan-Turkism has and will be this idea that "turks" the region-over will just up and join their cause and fight against Iran (or whomever) in the name of Pan-Turkish goals. Hopefully this isn't the case and they will find that they're woefully outnumbered.
> 
> Maybe Iran should conduct another missile-exercise but use 100s instead of dozens. That should send a resolute message....
> 
> _Azerbaijan is a problem for Iran no matter how one looks at it. They make zero effort to hide their want to expand "Reclaiming Turkish" lands and their ties to enemy states are clear-cut for all to see.
> 
> P.S.: I have nothing against Azerbaijan personally as they are our kin and we share the same history, so I don't want to see a bloody-conflict arise from this at all. _



One can't expect them to stay passive while Iran-back forces encircle them. As you say this was and has been a problem from Reza Shah time, time and time again, it rears it's vicious and ugly head around the corner, and we've had to repeatedly batter it back down over the decades, and seems like the head is rearing again.

They will continue to boost their military equipment, and probably train with them as well in air and land drills in the future no doubt.

I like how you call him an ambitious idiot, because that is so true. He is ambitious certainly but he may be Idiotic to the point of making a unrepairable mistake vis a vis Iran. Iran cannot stay idle while being repeated poked by this reared head and some reaction must be shown. We can't be stupid and assume they will somehow drop their ambitions just for the sake of it, this ambition requires push back, and we as Iranians are very good at our foreign policy and more importantly, achieving foreign policy goals. This northfront will likely for the foreseeable future be a thorn that we will have to deal with, and although I am sure the government is reluctant to make military action, it shouldn't be ruled out as the cards are on our side there in terms of the escalation ladder. As long as the Aliyev government remains, this pan-turk aspiration remains, which will be pushed with the military support of Israel. The trick is exactly how to deal with it smartly.

If they try to cut the Armenia-Iran border, they need to be dealt with frankly . When it comes to other countries, we show teeth, but when it comes to them, the leadership has sheathed them. I hope they have smart plans that we cannot see yet.

_A little thought experiment,_ if a resounding response is required for a serious anti-Iran action. Kyurdamir Airbase in central Azerbaijan. can be targeted - To completely destroy the base - assuming a 50m lethal radius, some 94 missiles (some with cluster munitions) are required.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> One can't expect them to stay passive while Iran-back forces encircle them. As you say this was and has been a problem from Reza Shah time, time and time again, it rears it's vicious and ugly head around the corner, and we've had to repeatedly batter it back down over the decades, and seems like the head is rearing again.
> 
> They will continue to boost their military equipment, and probably train with them as well in air and land drills in the future no doubt.
> 
> I like how you call him an ambitious idiot, because that is so true. He is ambitious certainly but he may be Idiotic to the point of making a unrepairable mistake vis a vis Iran. Iran cannot stay idle while being repeated poked by this reared head and some reaction must be shown. We can't be stupid and assume they will somehow drop their ambitions just for the sake of it, this ambition requires push back, and we as Iranians are very good at our foreign policy and more importantly, achieving foreign policy goals. This northfront will likely for the foreseeable future be a thorn that we will have to deal with, and although I am sure the government is reluctant to make military action, it shouldn't be ruled out as the cards are on our side there in terms of the escalation ladder. As long as the Aliyev government remains, this pan-turk aspiration remains, which will be pushed with the military support of Israel. The trick is exactly how to deal with it smartly.
> 
> If they try to cut the Armenia-Iran border, they need to be dealt with frankly . When it comes to other countries, we show teeth, but when it comes to them, the leadership has sheathed them. I hope they have smart plans that we cannot see yet.
> 
> _A little thought experiment,_ if a resounding response is required for a serious anti-Iran action. Kyurdamir Airbase in central Azerbaijan. can be targeted - To completely destroy the base - assuming a 50m lethal radius, some 94 missiles (some with cluster munitions) are required.
> 
> View attachment 780557



Fully agreed, and well said!

This might be a case where the destruction of one big Azerbaijani military installation by IRGC Aerospace forces (it should be them as this would show all the region that Iran's missiles can and will decimate targets) might be enough to put a stop to any future plans through harsh example. Although I get the feeling Azeri military planers already know this and are hedging their bets that if they get involved in a conflict with Iran, others will step-in on their behalf (or something to that affect). Again, Iran has the overwhelming advantage here, Azerbaijan just had a costly war with a small region that was aligned with Armenia. They would be facing a massive country with vast military resources and battle-proven methods of which they don't have adequate defenses against. It would literally be like shooting fish in a barrel.

It's so sad to even contemplate that blood-kin (Azeris) would be so brainwashed to think that waging a campaign against their own is a good idea. As we've seen with Nagarno-Karabakh. If Azerbaijan loses (and it will), they will be back again later with vengeance, so it's best for Iran to completely quell the problem sooner rather than allowing a potentially hostile entity to grow too much in strength. My hope is that Iran finds a lasting diplomatic solution with Azerbaijan and that behind the scenes, Iran is working intently to make-sure a hot-conflict doesn't arise from this land dispute.

Iran isn't Israel, and it can absorb/take on a small state like Azerbaijan relatively easily. But their will be ramification regardless. One plus is that America's position globally will have less of a bight than it did under Trump or Obama, so this conflict should be more manageable (I think). 

_My apologies dadash, I don't like to talk in jingoistic fashion as a find it to be completely uncouth and barbaric but this situation leaves me with a feeling of dread. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Fully agreed, and well said!
> 
> This might be a case where the destruction of one big Azerbaijani military installation by IRGC Aerospace forces (it should be them as this would show all the region that Iran's missiles can and will decimate targets) might be enough to put a stop to any future plans through harsh example. Although I get the feeling Azeri military planers already know this and are hedging their bets that if they get involved in a conflict with Iran, others will step-in on their behalf (or something to that affect). Again, Iran has the overwhelming advantage here, Azerbaijan just had a costly war with a small region that was aligned with Armenia. They would be facing a massive country with vast military resources and battle-proven methods of which they don't have adequate defenses against. It would literally be like shooting fish in a barrel.
> 
> It's so sad to even contemplate that blood-kin (Azeris) would be so brainwashed to think that waging a campaign against their own is a good idea. As we've seen with Nagarno-Karabakh. If Azerbaijan loses (and it will), they will be back again later with vengeance, so it's best for Iran to completely quell the problem sooner rather than allowing a potentially hostile entity to grow too much in strength. My hope is that Iran finds a lasting diplomatic solution with Azerbaijan and that behind the scenes, Iran is working intently to make-sure a hot-conflict doesn't arise from this land dispute.
> 
> Iran isn't Israel, and it can absorb/take on a small state like Azerbaijan relatively easily. But their will be ramification regardless. One plus is that America's position globally will have less of a bight than it did under Trump or Obama, so this conflict should be more manageable (I think).
> 
> _My apologies dadash, I don't like to talk in jingoistic fashion as a find it to be completely uncouth and barbaric but this situation leaves me with a feeling of dread. _


I think we'll just have to play this wack-a-mole game for a while as Israel is clearly the main threat here and would love to see blood-kin fighting each other. It would be a great mistake, but it can't be avoided if one brother provokes another.


----------



## aryobarzan

Being a half Azari Persian myself I can say that if Baku republic wants to play in Israeli hands they are up for a very serious surprise..Historically speaking Azaris are part of the original population that created a land called Persia...they were not conquered people or people who joined the empire later on..They were part of the ORIGINAL group that made up the Persians..and they have remained so for thousands of years to this day.. We should start thinking about how we can re-join this separated piece of land back to the motherland....it was separated from the Iranian mother land only less than 200 years ago by foreign force so it is not that hard to bring her back and that is what Iran should explore..we have time in our side..


Now here is what made me laugh today..

.Why Taliban do not like girls to go to school

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani92

Blue In Green said:


> It would be really stupid of them not to push Azerbaijan into getting into a conflict with Iran over Pan-Turkish aspirations. This was always going to rear its ugly head sooner or later and the Israelis are desperate to get something going as their cards to hold against Iran are quickly falling away from them.
> 
> So as far as I'm concerned, we can safely say with 100000% surety Israel plans on continuing to use Azerbaijan as a means of pressure on Iran.
> 
> Now whether or not this manifests into a kinetic-conflict is up for debate as Iranian military forces, especially IRGC aerospace forces will completely level any Azeri threat within the first week if necessary. So it's not really in Azerbaijans best interest to start another conflict right after the one they just had in Nagarno-Karabahk (which was still quite costly in terms of man-power).
> 
> Idk, one would hope that Azerbaijan sees the impracticality of all this and their leaders (Aliyev is an ambitious idiot) will not sign-off on such an endeavor but I don't have high-hopes for a peaceful resolution at all. The main driving force for Pan-Turkism has and will be this idea that "turks" the region-over will just up and join their cause and fight against Iran (or whomever) in the name of Pan-Turkish goals. Hopefully this isn't the case and they will find that they're woefully outnumbered.
> 
> Maybe Iran should conduct another missile-exercise but use 100s instead of dozens. That should send a resolute message....
> 
> _Azerbaijan is a problem for Iran no matter how one looks at it. They make zero effort to hide their want to expand "Reclaiming Turkish" lands and their ties to enemy states are clear-cut for all to see.
> 
> P.S.: I have nothing against Azerbaijan personally as they are our kin and we share the same history, so I don't want to see a bloody-conflict arise from this at all. _


The others say the republic of Baku can fight Iran just because they have some junk they bought from Israel and they forgot that Iran is a major drone power and Iran’s artillery alans can massacre the republic of Baku army they think they beat Armenia with is weaker and poorer then baku now they can bark at Iran and Russia lol.


aryobarzan said:


> Being a half Azari Persian myself I can say that if Baku republic wants to play in Israeli hands they are up for a very serious surprise..Historically speaking Azaris are part of the original population that created a land called Persia...they were not conquered people or people who joined the empire later on..They were part of the ORIGINAL group that made up the Persians..and they have remained so for thousands of years to this day.. We should start thinking about how we can re-join this separated piece of land back to the motherland....it was separated from the Iranian mother land only less than 200 years ago by foreign force so it is not that hard to bring her back and that is what Iran should explore..we have time in our side..
> 
> 
> Now here is what made me laugh today..
> 
> .Why Taliban do not like girls to go to school
> View attachment 780661


It’s funny when they bark and the others while Iran Georgia Russia and Armenia can easily invade them and divide them based on ethnic groups.
There is this afghan donkey who said that the baki republic can defeat Iran I think he confused his assgani army with the taliban with the Iranian army😂.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> Being a half Azari Persian myself I can say that if Baku republic wants to play in Israeli hands they are up for a very serious surprise..Historically speaking Azaris are part of the original population that created a land called Persia...they were not conquered people or people who joined the empire later on..They were part of the ORIGINAL group that made up the Persians.


No Foreign force can separate nation.

By the way,is there any serious territorial dispute between Iran and Azerbaijan? If no,then these small skirmishs are not any serious threat i guess.


dani92 said:


> they forgot that Iran is a major drone power a


Don't forget Azerbaijan's friend" Turkey" they will play decisive role in any Azerbaijan's war
Man what is your dispute? Any territorial issue?


----------



## dani92

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> No Foreign force can separate nation.
> 
> By the way,is there any serious territorial dispute between Iran and Azerbaijan? If no,then these small skirmishs are not any serious threat i guess.
> 
> Don't forget Azerbaijan's friend" Turkey" they will play decisive role in any Azerbaijan's war
> Man what is your dispute? Any territorial issue?


I don’t forget Iran can play the same dirty games against the osmanli clown.

As for territory they claim lands of Iraq and Iran belong to them.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

@Stryker1982 @aryobarzan 
I was thinking today that if iran tests its Atomic Bomb,he will lose all these missiles advantage he has and will have to build strong conventional force.Forexample ,all major world powers are compelled to develop conventional forces because they can't launch Ballistic Missiles on conventional targets.
So if Iran,a declared nuclear state,launches a Ballistic missile on Israel,he will probably panic and will launch Jerico on Iran and in only minutes,Bani Israel and persians will disappear from the face of earth. 
So do you want to test nuclear Bomb at sacrifice of this advantage? You will not want to sacrifice it i guess.


dani92 said:


> As for territory they claim lands of Iraq and Iran belong to them.


Really? I have never heard of it from an azeri.


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> @Stryker1982 @aryobarzan
> I was thinking today that if iran tests its Atomic Bomb,he will lose all these missiles advantage he has and will have to build strong conventional force.Forexample ,all major world powers are compelled to develop conventional forces because they can't launch Ballistic Missiles on conventional targets.
> So if Iran,a declared nuclear state,launches a Ballistic missile on Israel,he will probably panic and will launch Jerico on Iran and in only minutes,Bani Israel and persians will disappear from the face of earth.
> So do you want to test nuclear Bomb at sacrifice of this advantage? You will not want to sacrifice it i guess.
> 
> Really? I have never heard of it from an azeri.



This is the primarily dilemma. If you announce you have a nuclear force of even 5 warheads the idea of simply launching hundreds of ballistic missiles in a major operation is out of the question. The enemy would not know if you used a nuclear or not as we all know if you have enough missiles and clear targets you may be able to wipe out a national military organization in one surgical strike.

It’s not out of the question that Iran could have secret facilities in military bases and mountain bases where IAEA inspectors do not have access to. With tests (known to be completed 20 years ago) and modern day simulations you can probably estimate with a sufficient amount of confidence that the nuclear warhead design works. So it is possible Iran already has the warheads but has not tested them and will keep them as a secret trump card.

In case of conflict where Israel threatens to use nuclear weapons as you mentioned…..Iran announces to the world it has them to create nuclear parity or in fact create conditions for a ceasefire. This of course assumes Iran already has untested warheads and a secret but small stock of uranium and small facility in a mountain military base. Even if discovered access can be denied.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Stryker1982 said:


> In case of conflict where Israel threatens to use nuclear weapons


I don't think Israel will go nuclear with any country.they have USA on their back so they will simply keep air and naval superiority.
What I am saying is that after iran tests nuclear bomb publicly,he will no longer be able to use Ballistic Missiles on US & Israel in conventional wars due to obvious reasons.


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I don't think Israel will go nuclear with any country.they have USA on their back so they will simply keep air and naval superiority.
> What I am saying is that after iran tests nuclear bomb publicly,he will no longer be able to use Ballistic Missiles on US & Israel in conventional wars due to obvious reasons.


I see, in my opinion, only time I’d ever see Iran testing a nuclear warhead as an announcement to the world is to end a war that has already started. In which case, the missiles have already been largely used by that point. Especially if the fighting lasts a few weeks, thousands would’ve been fired by that point. Would be a good way to end a war.

Iran would then only be able to used depressed trajectory missiles, cruise missiles and drones as conventional tools and leave vertical launched ballistic missiles strictly as a nuclear counter force should a 2nd attack occur.


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> @Stryker1982 @aryobarzan
> I was thinking today that if iran tests its Atomic Bomb,he will lose all these missiles advantage he has and will have to build strong conventional force.Forexample ,all major world powers are compelled to develop conventional forces because they can't launch Ballistic Missiles on conventional targets.
> So if Iran,a declared nuclear state,launches a Ballistic missile on Israel,he will probably panic and will launch Jerico on Iran and in only minutes,Bani Israel and persians will disappear from the face of earth.
> So do you want to test nuclear Bomb at sacrifice of this advantage? You will not want to sacrifice it i guess.
> 
> Really? I have never heard of it from an azeri.


My friend any major and direct conflict with Israel and Iran will result in nuclear device being used..remember iran can destroy Israel with conventional force due to small size of Israel and this equilibrium of one side being nuclear and one side conventional only is present between Iran and Israel....

As for iran and Baku Republic...the land was separated from Iran by force during imperial Russia..so if you ask me..yes.. iran wants the land back to join motherland..iran has behaved civilized up to now..but if Israel expands its reach into that land...iran would want it back .


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> My friend any major and direct conflict with Israel and Iran will result in nuclear device being used..remember iran can destroy Israel with conventional force due to small size of Israel and this equilibrium of one side being nuclear and one side conventional only is present between Iran and Israel....
> 
> As for iran and Baku Republic...the land was separated from Iran by force during imperial Russia..so if you ask me..yes.. iran wants the land back to join motherland..iran has behaved civilized up to now..but if Israel expands its reach into that land...iran would want it back .


Direct conflict with Turkey in that case


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> My friend any major and direct conflict with Israel and Iran will result in nuclear device being used..remember iran can destroy Israel with conventional force due to small size of Israel and this equilibrium of one side being nuclear and one side conventional only is present between Iran and Israel....


Israelis will escape to Europe in case of full fledge war with Iran.Where will Iranians go? I think you both should solve matter with strong diplomacy.this will be better for our whole region.


Sainthood 101 said:


> Direct conflict with Turkey in that case


I don't think Turkey will fight directly but yes Turkish & Israeli support can change the game.


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> Direct conflict with Turkey in that case


The question if turkey will get involved is an open one....remember iran has many people in Baku Republic that are in iran side..also is it worth getting into a fight with Iran for the sake of Baku...they are shia Muslims and Azaris are Aryan people not the same race as turks are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> ..remember iran has many people in Baku Republic that are in iran side


I think this theory will not work for Iran in case of war.


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> The question if turkey will get involved is an open one....remember iran has many people in Baku Republic that are in iran side..also is it worth getting into a fight with Iran for the sake of Baku...they are shia Muslims and Azaris are Aryan people not the same race as turks are.


don't think they'll care about sect but aren't Azeris turks and speak Turkish?


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> don't think they'll care about sect but aren't Azeris turks and speak Turkish?


Azaris speak a dialect of Turkish called AZARI..something like Farsi and Dari..I used to be fluent in that (father is Azari and went to school in iran Azarbiajan. )


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> Azaris speak a dialect of Turkish called AZARI..something like Farsi and Dari..I used to be fluent in that (father is Azari and went to school in iran Azarbiajan. )


So that basically mean they are closer to Turkey than they are to Iran? 
bro can Iran not invade Azerbaijan, they are good people...


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> So that basically mean they are closer to Turkey than they are to Iran?
> bro can Iran not invade Azerbaijan, they are good people...


That depends if one define himself with language alone...fras people and Azaris have intermarriage each other for thousand of years fully integrated..you hardly find a fars that has no connection to an Azari in iran..if I am not wrong supreme leader in iran is Azari..that should tell you something..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashool

dani92 said:


> I don’t forget Iran can play the same dirty games against the osmanli clown.
> 
> As for territory they claim lands of Iraq and Iran belong to them.


who said that. better go read some history of persia and osmani .persia was from egypt to west china is part of great persia the osmani u speak of only have mor than 600 long life iran have more than 12000 years history plz dont compare us with this barbarian who live in north west russia and hungury who invade eastern rome in ghustantaniye and became osmani


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> That depends if one define himself with language alone...fras people and Azaris have intermarriage each other for thousand of years fully integrated..you hardly find a fars that has no connection to an Azari in iran..if I am not wrong supreme leader in iran is Azari..that should tell you something..


آقا اولاً این بحث‌ها رو اینجا نکن این‌ها بحث‌های داخلی و بین مردمان خودمون هست و ربطی به دیگران نداره
دوم، حرف اول ایران و فارس رو بزرگ بنویس. این کارت توهین هست. نوشتن اسامی خاص با حرف اول کوچک به ویژه برای کشورها و ملیت‌ها یعنی توهین به اونها. اون هم از کسی مثل شما که به انگلیسی مسلط هست. یا این رو می‌دونی و عمداً می‌کنی که در این صورت خائن هستی یا اگه نمی‌دونی بدون و لطفاً دیگه تکرار نکن
سوم، با کسی داری بحث می‌کنی که رئیس جمهورش همین چند روز پیش جلوی رئیس جمهور ما پاش رو انداخته بود روی پاش. دوست و دشمن‌ات رو بشناس
----------------------

در مورد خود بحث، خود کرده رو تدبیر نیست. جمهوری اسلامی از قدرت منطقه‌ای بودن فقط گوه خوری اضافی‌اش رو یاد گرفته
اون زمانی که همه می‌گفتند باید از ارمنستان پشتیبانی کنیم یک سری حرومزاده حرف از خاک اسلام می‌زدند و می‌گفتند حق با آذربایجان هست. اگه بحث حق باشه جفتشون مال ما هستند و قره باغ مال هر کسی هست که ما بخوایم

باز هم این داستان‌ها ادامه خواهد داشت و جمهوری اسلامی به روال همیشگی هیچ گوهی نخواهد خورد چون هیچ گوهی نمی‌تونه بخوره و تمام توان کشور این سال‌ها صرف چرت و پرت شده
جمهوری اسلامی بدون اجازه روسیه هیچ کاری نمی‌کنه و روسیه هم فعلاً برنامه‌های زیادی برای همکاری با ترکیه داره و به قیمت سیب‌زمینی ایران رو می‌فروشه مثل داستان اس۳۰۰ و داستان قطعنامه‌های شورای امنیت و داستان معادن سوریه و خیلی داستان‌های امنیتی دیگه

در مورد موشک‌های بالستیک ایران هم مطمئن باش اگه ایران از موشک‌های بالستیک‌اش علیه اسرائیل یا خاک اروپا یا خاک آمریکا استفاده کنه پاسخ اونها از جنس اتمی خواهد بود چون همیشه می‌تونند ادعا کنند که تشخیص هسته‌ای بودن یا نبودن موشک ممکن نیست. در نتیجه ایران باید حتماً سریعتر اتمی بشه و به سمت تسلیحات نسل‌های جدیدتر بره. چین همین چند وقت پیش آزمایش اتمی‌ای رو انجام داد که دمای انفجارش به ۱۲۰ میلیون درجه سانتی‌گراد رسید. دیگه دوران بمب‌های هسته‌ای چند کیلوتنی که همون رو هم هنوز در عمل نداریم خیلی وقت هست که گذشته​


----------



## ashool

aryobarzan said:


> The question if turkey will get involved is an open one....remember iran has many people in Baku Republic that are in iran side..also is it worth getting into a fight with Iran for the sake of Baku...they are shia Muslims and Azaris are Aryan people not the same race as turks are.


اقا اذری یک زبان کهن ایران باستان بوده مانند کردی که بعضی ها روی تعصب شان نگه داشتن جالا هم شده به نوعی دردسر من خودم زبان مادریم اذری و اهل تبریزالان زبان ایران بزرگ پارسی هست و همه باید پاس بدارنش

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> آقا اولاً این بحث‌ها رو اینجا نکن این‌ها بحث‌های داخلی و بین مردمان خودمون هست و ربطی به دیگران نداره
> دوم، حرف اول ایران و فارس رو بزرگ بنویس. این کارت توهین هست. نوشتن اسامی خاص با حرف اول کوچک به ویژه برای کشورها و ملیت‌ها یعنی توهین به اونها. اون هم از کسی مثل شما که به انگلیسی مسلط هست. یا این رو می‌دونی و عمداً می‌کنی که در این صورت خائن هستی یا اگه نمی‌دونی بدون و لطفاً دیگه تکرار نکن
> سوم، با کسی داری بحث می‌کنی که رئیس جمهورش همین چند روز پیش جلوی رئیس جمهور ما پاش رو انداخته بود روی پاش. دوست و دشمن‌ات رو بشناس
> ----------------------
> 
> در مورد خود بحث، خود کرده رو تدبیر نیست. جمهوری اسلامی از قدرت منطقه‌ای بودن فقط گوه خوری اضافی‌اش رو یاد گرفته
> اون زمانی که همه می‌گفتند باید از ارمنستان پشتیبانی کنیم یک سری حرومزاده حرف از خاک اسلام می‌زدند و می‌گفتند حق با آذربایجان هست. اگه بحث حق باشه جفتشون مال ما هستند و قره باغ مال هر کسی هست که ما بخوایم
> 
> باز هم این داستان‌ها ادامه خواهد داشت و جمهوری اسلامی به روال همیشگی هیچ گوهی نخواهد خورد چون هیچ گوهی نمی‌تونه بخوره و تمام توان کشور این سال‌ها صرف چرت و پرت شده
> جمهوری اسلامی بدون اجازه روسیه هیچ کاری نمی‌کنه و روسیه هم فعلاً برنامه‌های زیادی برای همکاری با ترکیه داره و به قیمت سیب‌زمینی ایران رو می‌فروشه مثل داستان اس۳۰۰ و داستان قطعنامه‌های شورای امنیت و داستان معادن سوریه و خیلی داستان‌های امنیتی دیگه
> 
> در مورد موشک‌های بالستیک ایران هم مطمئن باش اگه ایران از موشک‌های بالستیک‌اش علیه اسرائیل یا خاک اروپا یا خاک آمریکا استفاده کنه پاسخ اونها از جنس اتمی خواهد بود چون همیشه می‌تونند ادعا کنند که تشخیص هسته‌ای بودن یا نبودن موشک ممکن نیست. در نتیجه ایران باید حتماً سریعتر اتمی بشه و به سمت تسلیحات نسل‌های جدیدتر بره. چین همین چند وقت پیش آزمایش اتمی‌ای رو انجام داد که دمای انفجارش به ۱۲۰ میلیون درجه سانتی‌گراد رسید. دیگه دوران بمب‌های هسته‌ای چند کیلوتنی که همون رو هم هنوز در عمل نداریم خیلی وقت هست که گذشته​


My friend I agree with some of your ideas..not all..many people in this forum are not familiar with Fars vs Azari issues ( see there was nothing intentional ..lol) ..the forum is a Good place to give non Iranians a brief history of internal dynamics of iran rather than them hearing it from Erdogan ...wish you best.


ashool said:


> اقا اذری یک زبان کهن ایران باستان بوده مانند کردی که بعضی ها روی تعصب شان نگه داشتن جالا هم شده به نوعی دردسر من خودم زبان مادریم اذری و اهل تبریزالان زبان ایران بزرگ پارسی هست و همه باید پاس بدارنش


Fully agree ..I lived and went to school in Orumieh ..still speak some Azari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> My friend I agree with some of your ideas..not all..many people in this forum are not familiar with Fars vs Azari issues ( see there was nothing intentional ..lol) ..the forum is a Good place to give non Iranians a brief history of internal dynamics of iran rather than them hearing it from Erdogan ...wish you best.


دوباره ایران رو با حرف کوچک نوشتی البته ) این عادت رو از سرت بنداز تو رو خدا. زشت هست که یک ایرانی نام همه کشورها و افراد رو درست بنویسه اما نام کشور خودش رو با حرف اول کوچک بنویسه

مهم نیست به این افراد چی می‌گی، چون گوش این افراد به جای دیگه‌ای هست و دلشون با چیز دیگه‌ای جز ما هست. پیشینه یک سری از کشورهای دور و بر ما مشخص هست. یک سری باید همیشه نوکر و مزدور باشن. حالا چند سال نوکری عربستان و آمریکا و چند سال هم نوکری ترکیه. در هر حالت هم نوکر و مزدور دشمنان ما بودند و هستند

متاسفانه الان کار از کار گذشته و امکان درگیری مستقیم بین ایران و آذربایجان هم خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی کم هست در حدی که می‌شه گفت ناممکن هست. باید اون موقعی که جنگ بود و هنوز توافقی امضاء نشده بود وارد عمل می‌شدیم و نمی‌ذاشتیم چنین توافقی که عملاً مرزهای ما با ارمنستان رو تغییر می‌ده امضاء بشه. در بهترین حالت باید در ارمنستان کودتا کرد و حکومتی ناسیونالیستی رو سر کار آورد که بخواد بزنه زیر توافق که البته اون هم مشروط به همکاری روسیه هست. روسیه هم دل خوشی از پاشینیان نداره اما خیلی هم اراده‌ای برای تغییر وضعیت نداره​


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> دوباره ایران رو با حرف کوچک نوشتی البته ) این عادت رو از سرت بنداز تو رو خدا. زشت هست که یک ایرانی نام همه کشورها و افراد رو درست بنویسه اما نام کشور خودش رو با حرف اول کوچک بنویسه
> 
> مهم نیست به این افراد چی می‌گی، چون گوش این افراد به جای دیگه‌ای هست و دلشون با چیز دیگه‌ای جز ما هست. پیشینه یک سری از کشورهای دور و بر ما مشخص هست. یک سری باید همیشه نوکر و مزدور باشن. حالا چند سال نوکری عربستان و آمریکا و چند سال هم نوکری ترکیه. در هر حالت هم نوکر و مزدور دشمنان ما بودند و هستند
> 
> متاسفانه الان کار از کار گذشته و امکان درگیری مستقیم بین ایران و آذربایجان هم خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی کم هست در حدی که می‌شه گفت ناممکن هست. باید اون موقعی که جنگ بود و هنوز توافقی امضاء نشده بود وارد عمل می‌شدیم و نمی‌ذاشتیم چنین توافقی که عملاً مرزهای ما با ارمنستان رو تغییر می‌ده امضاء بشه. در بهترین حالت باید در ارمنستان کودتا کرد و حکومتی ناسیونالیستی رو سر کار آورد که بخواد بزنه زیر توافق که البته اون هم مشروط به همکاری روسیه هست. روسیه هم دل خوشی از پاشینیان نداره اما خیلی هم اراده‌ای برای تغییر وضعیت نداره​


I am typing on a cell phone but you are right..I have to pay more attention ..I also agree that Iran should be ready to play the armina card and possibly Kurdish card against turkey (this one was intentional..lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> کم نداریم ازین ها
> میگن تاکسی زردها تحلیل سیاسی و بقیه تاکسی ها تحلیل بورس و فارکس
> 
> بیان پیش شما یه هالوپریدول دکانوات بگیرن​


طنز تلخ داستان اینجاست که همین حرف‌های خنده‌دار راننده تاکسی‌ها که می‌گی در کشور ما به حقیقت می‌پیونده. کشوردر این حد خر تو خر شده متاسفانه

از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی بنزین قرار هست گرون بشه، گرون می‌شه
از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی دلار قرار هست گرون بشه، گرون می‌شه
از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی این‌ها می‌رن برای حفظ خودشون هر قراردادی رو امضاء می‌کنند، قراردادی مثل برجام امضاء می‌شه
از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی اگه ایران پشت ارمنستان نباشه آذربایجان برای ایران شاخ و شونه می‌کشه، دقیقاً همون می‌شه
از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی مجلس هیچ کاره و بازیچه هست، دقیقاً سر ماجرای قانون برجام و واردات خودرو اثبات می‌شه
از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی هر کسی که خودشون بخوان رو رئیس جمهور می‌کنند، سر ماجرای سعید محمد و کاندیداهای این دوره اثبات می‌شه

مشکل اصلی این هست که یک سری از رده بالا‌های نظام در حد همون راننده تاکسی‌ها هم بینش سیاسی و دانش ندارن و خیلی سال هست که دیگه باید کناره‌گیری کنند و جای خودشون رو به جوانانی بدن که سواد دانشگاهی دارن. چرا که اگه سواد و بینش داشتن کشور رو به این شرایطی که خودشون هم موندن باید چی کار کنند و هیچ برنامه‌ای براش ندارن نمی‌بردند

من حرف‌های راننده تاکسی‌ها رو به فرمانده رده بالای نظامی‌ای که می‌گه در جهان پرچمدار علم کوانتوم هستیم اما نمی‌تونیم بگیم و علم کوانتوم از زمان اسلام شروع شده بسیار بسیار بسیار با ارزش‌تر و علمی‌تر می‌دونم. حتی دوز سنگین ریسپریدون هم روی یک سری از فرمانده‌های ما پاسخگو نیست. شوک انسولین و ای سی تی هم دیگه پاسخگو نیست. یه سری رو باید لوبوتومی کرد و از برق کشید تا بلکه مملکت از دستشون یه مدت رهایی پیدا کنه و خودش کم کم سر و سامون پیدا کنه​


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> Direct conflict with Turkey in that case


I think this is very very unlikely to occur. Might be some problems but no one wants full conflict at all.


Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Israelis will escape to Europe in case of full fledge war with Iran.Where will Iranians go? I think you both should solve matter with strong diplomacy.this will be better for our whole region.
> 
> I don't think Turkey will fight directly but yes Turkish & Israeli support can change the game.


I’m afraid my friend, the issues regarding Israel and Iran are unresolvable diplomatically. Frankly their are scores to settle between both sides and sooner or later it will have to be settled in some form. I just hope it won’t go to a nuclear point but as @aryobarzan said, it is possible that such weapons could be used as some of Irans missile bases which are in essence storage for hypersonic re entry vehicles , are designed between mountains leaving the Israelis in such a situations where the attack vector is restricted and can only be attacked with nuclear Jericho’s in order to stop the launches. It will be quite nasty if it reaches such point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> Azaris speak a dialect of Turkish called AZARI..something like Farsi and Dari..I used to be fluent in that (father is Azari and went to school in iran Azarbiajan. )


Mother is Azari lol . I can speak some basic sentences, but I can read the language well.


Sainthood 101 said:


> So that basically mean they are closer to Turkey than they are to Iran?
> bro can Iran not invade Azerbaijan, they are good people...


Aryo laid it out quite well. In almost every form besides language, Iranian people and Azerbaijani people are largely the same even down to genetical point of view despite some Azeri's that try to portray them selves as Anatolian or Central Asian. The Azeri from Azerbaijan is genealogically closer to the average Tehrani or Isfahani than he is to the Istanbuli, but overall they consider themselves closer to Turkey from a linguistic point of view. This is mostly due to the education policy in that country that misled people and severed cultural and historical ties with Iran. Azeri people should ask themselves why they are also Shia, and also celebrate Nowruz like we do. 

That' primarily why I think any conflict is a disaster, and only makes Israel happy to see this. They would probably laugh to see this occurrence. On the other hand, Iran has unique interest that clash with Azerbaijan and this has to be managed properly, otherwise it could lead to a limited clash which might suck Turkey in and then the Israeli's will be crying of laughter at this. I think the leadership in Iran is privy to this, and it doesn't not want unneeded problems on the border. We already have enough problems. 

My entire mom's side of the family speak Azeri to each other as a primary language and they are very patriotic Iranians, I think it largely has to do with family upbringing and where each families loyalty point towards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> طنز تلخ داستان اینجاست که همین حرف‌های خنده‌دار راننده تاکسی‌ها که می‌گی در کشور ما به حقیقت می‌پیونده. کشوردر این حد خر تو خر شده متاسفانه
> 
> از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی بنزین قرار هست گرون بشه، گرون می‌شه
> از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی دلار قرار هست گرون بشه، گرون می‌شه
> از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی این‌ها می‌رن برای حفظ خودشون هر قراردادی رو امضاء می‌کنند، قراردادی مثل برجام امضاء می‌شه
> از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی اگه ایران پشت ارمنستان نباشه آذربایجان برای ایران شاخ و شونه می‌کشه، دقیقاً همون می‌شه
> از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی مجلس هیچ کاره و بازیچه هست، دقیقاً سر ماجرای قانون برجام و واردات خودرو اثبات می‌شه
> از راننده تاکسی می‌شنوی هر کسی که خودشون بخوان رو رئیس جمهور می‌کنند، سر ماجرای سعید محمد و کاندیداهای این دوره اثبات می‌شه
> 
> مشکل اصلی این هست که یک سری از رده بالا‌های نظام در حد همون راننده تاکسی‌ها هم بینش سیاسی و دانش ندارن و خیلی سال هست که دیگه باید کناره‌گیری کنند و جای خودشون رو به جوانانی بدن که سواد دانشگاهی دارن. چرا که اگه سواد و بینش داشتن کشور رو به این شرایطی که خودشون هم موندن باید چی کار کنند و هیچ برنامه‌ای براش ندارن نمی‌بردند
> 
> من حرف‌های راننده تاکسی‌ها رو به فرمانده رده بالای نظامی‌ای که می‌گه در جهان پرچمدار علم کوانتوم هستیم اما نمی‌تونیم بگیم و علم کوانتوم از زمان اسلام شروع شده بسیار بسیار بسیار با ارزش‌تر و علمی‌تر می‌دونم. حتی دوز سنگین ریسپریدون هم روی یک سری از فرمانده‌های ما پاسخگو نیست. شوک انسولین و ای سی تی هم دیگه پاسخگو نیست. یه سری رو باید لوبوتومی کرد و از برق کشید تا بلکه مملکت از دستشون یه مدت رهایی پیدا کنه و خودش کم کم سر و سامون پیدا کنه​



Welcome back 

————
Plumes of smoke rise inside the Victoria military base near Baghdad airport, in the direction adjacent to the Radwaniyah area, where the American forces are present


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442794402846584833

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442931962956550147
Iran military industry demonstrates aerosats. Bigger model in development that could carry radar in future:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## QWECXZ

گویا ترکیه هم داره تجهیزاتش رو به مرز ایران منتقل می‌کنه. به نظر میاد یه گوشمالی حسابی لازم هست اما دریغ از یه جو غیرت و هوشمندی در رژیم
@Shawnee
@Stryker1982
@aryobarzan
@TheImmortal
@Dariush the Great
@Muhammed45
@EvilWesteners
@Hack-Hook 
@SalarHaqq​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> گویا ترکیه هم داره تجهیزاتش رو به مرز ایران منتقل می‌کنه. به نظر میاد یه گوشمالی حسابی لازم هست اما دریغ از یه جو غیرت و هوشمندی در رژیم
> @Shawnee
> @Stryker1982
> @aryobarzan
> @TheImmortal
> @Dariush the Great
> @Muhammed45
> @EvilWesteners
> @Hack-Hook
> @SalarHaqq​



ما اولش غافلگیر شدیم چون خیلی روی ترامپ فوکوس بودیم

یک مقدار صبر لازمه

یه فرصت خوب با یک داستان خوب و یک برنامه خوب​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ما اولش غافلگیر شدیم چون خیلی روی ترامپ فوکوس بودیم
> 
> یک مقدار صبر لازمه
> 
> یه فرصت خوب با یک داستان خوب و یک برنامه خوب​


با این وضعیتی که هویتزر و شیلکا و نفربر و تانک و دارن می‌برن به نظر میاد یه حرکاتی داره انجام می‌شه. داستان به نظر جدی میاد. این همه تجهیزات برای فقط یه مانور نیست. مگه اینکه مانور گرفتن تمرینی تفریحی باکو باشه. این سری مثل اینکه می‌خوان با الهام خانوم برخورد کنند

هر چی که هست امیدوارم حالا که حیثیتی شده به نتیجه دلخواه برسه​


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> گویا ترکیه هم داره تجهیزاتش رو به مرز ایران منتقل می‌کنه. به نظر میاد یه گوشمالی حسابی لازم هست اما دریغ از یه جو غیرت و هوشمندی در رژیم
> @Shawnee
> @Stryker1982
> @aryobarzan
> @TheImmortal
> @Dariush the Great
> @Muhammed45
> @EvilWesteners
> @Hack-Hook
> @SalarHaqq​


Welcome back bro. man nemidunam moshgele in mollaha ba donya chiye. az hame daran yek doshman misazan. akhe torkiye ba ma chekar karde ke darim in kara ro mikonim? adam ke ba hamsayehash in kara ro nemikone. hata ba aliyevbaijan. hata ba oonam bayad neshast donbale rah hal peyda kard. yek dooste khoob (dolat na militia) too mantaghe nadarim. in doshman tarashi chiye akhe.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Welcome back bro. man nemidunam moshgele in mollaha ba donya chiye. az hame daran yek doshman misazan. akhe torkiye ba ma chekar karde ke darim in kara ro mikonim? adam ke ba hamsayehash in kara ro nemikone. hata ba aliyevbaijan. hata ba oonam bayad neshast donbale rah hal peyda kard. yek dooste khoob (dolat na militia) too mantaghe nadarim. in doshman tarashi chiye akhe.


قربانت داریوش جان
کاملاً حق دارن. آذربایجان و ترکیه حد خودشون رو فراموش کردن. رسماً دارن مرز ایران و ارمنستان رو به کنترل خودشون در میارن. یه سیلی شدید می‌خوان
گول حرف‌های ترکیه که ما با تحریم ایران مخالفیم و اینها رو نخور. خیلی موذیانه دارن رفتار می‌کنند

تنها مسئله اینه که این کار باید زودتر و در زمان جنگ آذربایجان با ارمنستان انجام می‌شد چون اون زمان بهانه خیلی خوبی وجود داشت و می‌شد خیلی قشنگ ضربه زد​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> قربانت داریوش جان
> کاملاً حق دارن. آذربایجان و ترکیه حد خودشون رو فراموش کردن. رسماً دارن مرز ایران و ارمنستان رو به کنترل خودشون در میارن. یه سیلی شدید می‌خوان
> گول حرف‌های ترکیه که ما با تحریم ایران مخالفیم و اینها رو نخور. خیلی موذیانه دارن رفتار می‌کنند
> 
> تنها مسئله اینه که این کار باید زودتر و در زمان جنگ آذربایجان با ارمنستان انجام می‌شد چون اون زمان بهانه خیلی خوبی وجود داشت و می‌شد خیلی قشنگ ضربه زد​


Agar azarbaijan va torkiye vaghean daran doshmani mikonan pas bayad dast be kar beshim. aval doshmanishun bayad vaazeh (az ine ke alan hast vaaze tar) beshe. oonmoghe mitunim ye hamle mesle aramco dar torkiye ya azarbaijan anjam bedim ke havaseshun jam beshe.

in pan torkha roo twitter ham kheyli mozakhrafan. mesle hendiya hastan.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Agar azarbaijan va torkiye vaghean daran doshmani mikonan pas bayad dast be kar beshim. aval doshmanishun bayad vaazeh (az ine ke alan hast vaaze tar) beshe. oonmoghe mitunim ye hamle mesle aramco dar torkiye ya azarbaijan anjam bedim ke havaseshun jam beshe.
> 
> in pan torkha roo twitter ham kheyli mozakhrafan. mesle hendiya hastan.


دیگه از این روشن‌تر که با پررویی تمام می‌خوان دسترسی ایران به ارمنستان و شمال رو قطع کنند و رزمایش برگزار می‌کنند برای خاک ما شعر می‌خونند؟ اون موقعی که بخواد واضح‌تر از الان بشه دیگه کار از کار گذشته. هر چند که همین الان هم به نسبت زمان جنگ کار از کار گذشته و همون موقع باید واکنش نشون می‌دادیم

اونها فقط گوه خوری اضافه می‌کنند. جایی که پلیس و ارتش و سپاه نیست شیر می‌شن اما کار به عمل که بشه دنبال سوراخ موش می‌گردن. حکایت بچه‌های قشر متوسط و شمال شهر تهران هست که از تیر ۷۸ می‌خوان انقلاب کنند. این همه تجهیزات رو بردن شمال غرب دیدی یه نفر از این‌ها جرأت داشته باشه جلوی این کار بایسته؟ این سری با یه تیر می‌شه دو نشون زد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> دیگه از این روشن‌تر که با پررویی تمام می‌خوان دسترسی ایران به ارمنستان و شمال رو قطع کنند و رزمایش برگزار می‌کنند برای خاک ما شعر می‌خونند؟ اون موقعی که بخواد واضح‌تر از الان بشه دیگه کار از کار گذشته. هر چند که همین الان هم به نسبت زمان جنگ کار از کار گذشته و همون موقع باید واکنش نشون می‌دادیم
> 
> اونها فقط گوه خوری اضافه می‌کنند. جایی که پلیس و ارتش و سپاه نیست شیر می‌شن اما کار به عمل که بشه دنبال سوراخ موش می‌گردن. حکایت بچه‌های قشر متوسط و شمال شهر تهران هست که از تیر ۷۸ می‌خوان انقلاب کنند. این همه تجهیزات رو بردن شمال غرب دیدی یه نفر از این‌ها جرأت داشته باشه جلوی این کار بایسته؟ این سری با یه تیر می‌شه دو نشون زد​


faghat omidvaram tavaanaayi artesh va sepah kaafi bashe ke moghabele torkiye va azarbaijan vaystan.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> faghat omidvaram tavaanaayi artesh va sepah kaafi bashe ke moghabele torkiye va azarbaijan vaystan.


جمهوری آذربایجان که شخم می‌خوره ظرف چند ساعت. خیلی به خودشون زحمت بدن و باعث زحمت ما بشن نصف ارتششون نابود می‌شه. وقتی در مقابل ارمنستان اون طوری تلفات دادن دیگه تکلیفشون معلوم هست
ترکیه هم بستگی داره تا چه اندازه حماقت کنه. ترکیه می‌تونه به ما ضربه خیلی بدی بزنه اما ضربات خیلی بدی هم می‌خوره. ترکیه تنها در صورتی توانایی اثرگذاری داره که مستقیم وارد جنگ بشه که اون هم خودزنی هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Welcome back bro. man nemidunam moshgele in mollaha ba donya chiye. az hame daran yek doshman misazan. akhe torkiye ba ma chekar karde ke darim in kara ro mikonim? adam ke ba hamsayehash in kara ro nemikone. hata ba aliyevbaijan. hata ba oonam bayad neshast donbale rah hal peyda kard. yek dooste khoob (dolat na militia) too mantaghe nadarim. in doshman tarashi chiye akhe.


You've missed out on some important developments if you think Iran is the provoker here.


QWECXZ said:


> گویا ترکیه هم داره تجهیزاتش رو به مرز ایران منتقل می‌کنه. به نظر میاد یه گوشمالی حسابی لازم هست اما دریغ از یه جو غیرت و هوشمندی در رژیم
> @Shawnee
> @Stryker1982
> @aryobarzan
> @TheImmortal
> @Dariush the Great
> @Muhammed45
> @EvilWesteners
> @Hack-Hook
> @SalarHaqq​


اگر بخواهیم موقعیت دفاعی خود را حفظ کنیم ، کوه زاگرس عملاً غیرقابل نفوذ است و زمستان نیز در حال نزدیک شدن است. هرگونه درگیری بین ایران و ترکیه درگیری هوایی ، توپخانه ای ، پدافند هوایی و موشکی خواهد بود.

در همین حال ، آذربایجان تقریباً کاملاً جلگه ای است

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> You've missed out on some important developments if you think Iran is the provoker here.
> 
> اگر بخواهیم موقعیت دفاعی خود را حفظ کنیم ، کوه زاگرس عملاً غیرقابل نفوذ است و زمستان نیز در حال نزدیک شدن است. هرگونه درگیری بین ایران و ترکیه درگیری هوایی ، توپخانه ای ، پدافند هوایی و موشکی خواهد بود.
> 
> در همین حال ، آذربایجان تقریباً کاملاً جلگه ای است


دقیقاً. + زمان شروع درگیری‌های احتمالی به نفع ما هست. به نظر میاد حماقت همسایگان شمال غربی پس از دیدن وادادگی جمهوری اسلامی به حدی زیاد شده که انتظار پاسخگویی به تحریکاتشون رو نداشتند. اگه درگیری بشه قطعاً ایرانی که یه ابرقدرت انرژی هست تا ۶ ماه دیگه خیلی بهتر دوام میاره تا کشورهایی که تو روز عادی‌اش هم کمبود انرژی دارن

این وسط نیازمند یه تغییر اساسی و کودتا در ارمنستان هستیم​


----------



## QWECXZ



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

به نظرتون اگه بخوایم یه رونمایی نظامی داشته باشیم که پاسخ محکمی باشه به کسانی که خودشون رو گم کردن، چی می‌تونه باشه؟​


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443321640666992642
Lots of equipment and the gas and costs of moving them alone means this isn’t some ordinary military drill.

Iran is stationing these equipment on its border for a reason.

Could be part of a counter in case of an Israeli attack on the Iranian nuclear program. Iran will likely take the corridor as a buffer zone. It seems Iran thinks Azerbaijan has agreed to assist Israel by allowing its bases or airspace to be used.

Iraq would be too obvious and going thru Saudi Arabia and the PG is non starter since it’s densely packed with Iranian radar coverage. The best shot is the Northwest Iran where the fewest radars are placed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443328249057185809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443251060232097798

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443321640666992642
> Lots of equipment and the gas and costs of moving them alone means this isn’t some ordinary military drill.
> 
> Iran is stationing these equipment on its border for a reason.
> 
> Could be part of a counter in case of an Israeli attack on the Iranian nuclear program. Iran will likely take the corridor as a buffer zone. It seems Iran thinks Azerbaijan has agreed to assist Israel by allowing its bases or airspace to be used.
> 
> Iraq would be too obvious and going thru Saudi Arabia and the PG is non starter since it’s densely packed with Iranian radar coverage. The best shot is the Northwest Iran where the fewest radars are placed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443328249057185809
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443251060232097798


Certainly they know something that is not known to the public. It could be about the corridor for sure, but it can also be a larger picture here (Israel), and Iran might have some intelligence of Israeli assets it may want to pre-emptively strike. That's what's atleast being told, "Israeli presence is not tolerated"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Certainly they know something that is not known to the public. It could be about the corridor for sure, but it can also be a larger picture here (Israel), and Iran might have some intelligence of Israeli assets it may want to pre-emptively strike. That's what's atleast being told, "Israeli presence is not tolerated"



Yes, and furthermore this might be part of a more comprehensive effort to push back on zionist presence in regions right across Iran's borders. Sepah's current operations in northern Iraq serve the same goal. Tel Aviv has been encroaching in both these zones in order to use them as bases for two sorts of purposes: on the one hand espionage (including with UAV's taking off from there), sabotage and assassinations (of Iranian nuclear scientists), on the other hand "ethno"-separatist incitement of linguistic communities of Iran. With a potential third purpose being to station fighter jets there further down the line, should they ever decide to actually commit the folly of striking Iranian infrastructures directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

One of my favorite song is a copy of an Iranian song .... it's Urdu ..


sang by Googosh ..






Hindi song

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> به نظرتون اگه بخوایم یه رونمایی نظامی داشته باشیم که پاسخ محکمی باشه به کسانی که خودشون رو گم کردن، چی می‌تونه باشه؟​


جنگنده نسل 4.5
😁

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> جنگنده نسل 4.5
> 😁


اون که شدنی نیست مگه اینکه از روسیه سوخو ۳۰ گرفته باشن اما واقع بینانه‌اش چه حرکت پشم ریزونی که در توانایی‌های الانمون هست می‌شه انجام داد؟
شاید رونمایی یا تست کروز سوپر سونیک با برد کم اما کافی (۱۵۰۰ کیلومتر مثلاً)؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> اون که شدنی نیست مگه اینکه از روسیه سوخو ۳۰ گرفته باشن اما واقع بینانه‌اش چه حرکت پشم ریزونی که در توانایی‌های الانمون هست می‌شه انجام داد؟
> شاید رونمایی یا تست کروز سوپر سونیک با برد کم اما کافی (۱۵۰۰ کیلومتر مثلاً)؟​


1500km supersonic cruise is not considered low range 
we always can produce a new video clip with the help of some Bollywood inspired director .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> 1500km supersonic cruise is not considered low range
> we always can produce a new video clip with the help of some Bollywood inspired director .


آره. برای همین هست گفتم کم اما کافی. کلاً هر چیزی که رونمایی می‌کنیم این روزها باید یه فکری هم به حال اسرائیل بکنیم. زیر ۱۳۰۰ کیلومتر اسرائیل تو برد نیست

البته اصلاح می‌کنم که چرت گفتم. حتی براهموس هندی تو نسخه هواپایه به سختی به ۱۵۰۰ کیلومتر می‌رسه. البته برای همسایگان شاخ ما که الان بحثشون هست ۵۰۰ کیلومتر هم بس هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> اون که شدنی نیست مگه اینکه از روسیه سوخو ۳۰ گرفته باشن اما واقع بینانه‌اش چه حرکت پشم ریزونی که در توانایی‌های الانمون هست می‌شه انجام داد؟
> شاید رونمایی یا تست کروز سوپر سونیک با برد کم اما کافی (۱۵۰۰ کیلومتر مثلاً)؟​



What PeeD Jan said one time, that would be a very important jump for Iran

A larger version of RQ-170 with 4 Jahesh-700 engines that can carry Raad-500 air launched ballistic missiles in an internal bay, or a Raad-200 type weapon and other munitions.

besides that ,low yield tactical nuclear warheads would be good as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443321640666992642
> Lots of equipment and the gas and costs of moving them alone means this isn’t some ordinary military drill.
> 
> Iran is stationing these equipment on its border for a reason.
> 
> Could be part of a counter in case of an Israeli attack on the Iranian nuclear program. Iran will likely take the corridor as a buffer zone. It seems Iran thinks Azerbaijan has agreed to assist Israel by allowing its bases or airspace to be used.
> 
> Iraq would be too obvious and going thru Saudi Arabia and the PG is non starter since it’s densely packed with Iranian radar coverage. The best shot is the Northwest Iran where the fewest radars are placed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443328249057185809
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443251060232097798


So something new for us 😉.this shit Covid 19 has bored us lets watch something new👏

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443547105210126341


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Certainly they know something that is not known to the public. It could be about the corridor for sure, but it can also be a larger picture here (Israel), and Iran might have some intelligence of Israeli assets it may want to pre-emptively strike. That's what's atleast being told, "Israeli presence is not tolerated"


IMO something of this magnitude has to be approved by the Supreme leader. I believe the intelligence community gave some damning report to the leader and he gave authorization for the deployment/exercises. In any way, these tensions will soon be over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> So something new for us 😉.this shit Covid 19 has bored us lets watch something new👏


watch Netflix, go out with friends, chill, party have fun 
basically find something better to curb your boredum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Sainthood 101 said:


> watch Netflix, go out with friends, chill, party have fun
> basically find something better to curb your boredum


Bhai why are you angry with me.They want to fight with each other so let them fight.after all we can not stop them so


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Bhai why are you angry with me.They want to fight with each other so let them fight.after all we can not stop them so





Sainthood 101 said:


> watch Netflix, go out with friends, chill, party have fun
> basically find something better to curb your boredum




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443632921701720074
Okay. So if this is the reason why such military movements are happening then I furthermore understand.

IF Israeli operated suicide drone, launched fromAzerbaijan and not a simple accident 

Hence Iran saying it can’t tolerate Israel in Azerbaijan anymore.
This to me might indicate this is more serious than just a drill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443632921701720074
> Okay. So if this is the reason why such military movements are happening then I furthermore understand.
> 
> IF Israeli operated suicide drone, launched fromAzerbaijan and not a simple accident
> 
> Hence Iran saying it can’t tolerate Israel in Azerbaijan anymore.
> This to me might indicate this is more serious than just a drill.


Meh.. a lot of false reports are spread on the internet disguised as ''highly classified intelligence reports''.


----------



## Stryker1982

Michini said:


> If Iran dates to touch Azerbaijan. We will teach them a good lesson....


To all the Pakistani's that see Azerbaijan as some sort of Islamic country, this is their best buddy 


Dariush the Great said:


> Meh.. a lot of false reports are spread on the internet disguised as ''highly classified intelligence reports''.


Ignoring all the fancy jargon they use about facilities that were already known...
An explosion is still an explosion, and I am suspicious about this one.

We can't allow Azerbaijan to be used as some sort of staging base for Israel anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

Michini said:


> Never going to happen. We will strike Iran before Iran gets nukes. Our air force has been preparing for it for decades. We are ready. Also Remember we could destroy the entire world if we wanted to. Check out the Samson Option. Also remember that God will destroy any country that attacks Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson Option - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll? Lol because I hurt your feelings?


So you admit that you are the danger for the world peace with your nuclear weapons😂


Michini said:


> If Iran dates to touch Azerbaijan. We will teach them a good lesson....


Kike you can’t deal with hamas let alone dealing with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

Michini said:


> If Iran dates to touch Azerbaijan. *We will teach them a good lesson....*


Please i have a question - By teach them a good lesson, are you referring to what Gaza gave Israel recently? Gaza almost turned Israel into a handicapped entity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443638220395274247

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Check out the amount of equipment on display at 0:59 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443504201368231937

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

با توجه به دگرگونی‌های جدید در همسایگی ما،‌ از دید من که همیشه مخالف توافق با غرب و آمریکا پیش از قوی شدن بودم، به نظرم رسیدن به یه راهکار موقت با اونها می‌تونه خیلی به سود ما باشه و نقشه ترکیه رو ناکام بذاره

اول از همه این که یک سری از سیاست‌مداران ما فکر می‌کنند آذربایجان توسط آمریکا و اسرائیل تحریک شده کاملاً نادرست و خریت ۱۰۰٪ هست. ترکیه و آذربایجان خودشون نزده می‌رقصیدن و نزدیک شدن اونها به اسرائیل هم از سر دشمنی با ایران بوده و هست و نه بر عکس. هر کسی که فکر کنه اسرائیل باعث تحریک علیف شده یک احمق تمام عیار هست و هیچ آگاهی‌ای نسبت به اندیشه‌های سلطه جویانه پدیده نئوعثمانی و ملت ترک نداره

دوم، توافق با غرب و آمریکا باید به شکلی باشه که تمامی بهانه‌ها از اونها گرفته بشه و ضمناً قابل بازگشت هم باشه. پیشنهاد من این هست

تعلیق کامل هر گونه غنی‌سازی در ایران به مدت نامحدود و همیشگی تا زمانی که توافق بین ما پابرجا هست
باز کردن همه سانتریفیوژهای ایران و قرار دادن اونها در خاک ایران تحت نظارت کامل آژانس اتمی تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
تعلیق کامل و همیشگی هر گونه توسعه سانتریفیوژهای جدید و هر گونه ساخت سانتریفیوژ جدید تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
نگهداری اورانیوم غنی شده ایران در خاک ایران تحت نظارت آژانس و پلمب شده توسط آژانس تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
عدم بازفرآوری پلوتونیم به مدت نامحدود تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست. عدم تولید اورانیوم فلزی تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
عدم آزمایش موشک‌های جدیدی که قابلیت حمل کلاهک هسته‌ای دارن تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست. به استثنا موشک‌های تا برد حداکثر ۵۰۰ کیلومتر
گسترش روابط اقتصادی با آمریکا و بازگشایی سفارت آمریکا در ایران و عادی‌سازی روابط با آمریکا و دیدار رسمی بین روسای جمهور هر ۲ کشور
دعوت از شرکت‌های آمریکایی برای حضور رسمی در ایران و گسترش همکاری بین دانشگاه‌های ایران و آمریکا
بستن قرارداد همکاری با اروپا برای جلوگیری از مهاجرت گسترده افغانستانی‌ها به سمت اروپا تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
ارائه تضمین به اروپا که موشک‌های ایران در جنگ با اون‌ها استفاده نخواهد شد و ایران تسلیحات برد بلند رو در اختیار هم پیمانان خودش قرار نمی‌ده تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
کاهش حمایت از حماس به فقط در حد حرف در ازای کاهش دشمنی اسرائیل با ما و حزب‌الله لبنان و حشدالشعبی چون واقعاً حماس به درد ما نمی‌خوره

در ازای این‌ها غرب باید همه تحریم‌های بانکی و مالی و علمی و تسلیحاتی رو رفع کنه. قراردادی که اینطوری بسته می‌شه باید هر سال یا هر ۶ ماه یکبار تمدید بشه بین طرفین و به صورت اتوماتیک تمدید می‌شه مگه اینکه کسی زیر تعهدات‌اش زده باشه. همچنین غرب باید نفت و گاز ایران رو در ابتدای هر دوره تمدید پیش خرید کنه که بابت‌اش تخفیف خوبی هم می‌گیره. اگه توافق بین ایران و آمریکا باشه که حتی بهتر

اگه روزی غرب دوباره بزنه زیر قرارداد، ایران چیزی رو از دست نداده. اورانیوم غنی شده که در خاک ما هست و سانتریفیوژها هم که دوباره اسمبل و نصب می‌شن. همه چیز برگشت پذیر هست. در ازاش غرب می‌تونه این توافق رو به عنوان برگ برنده‌ای که خطر ایران رو رفع کرده به جامعه جهانی ارائه کنه. اگه روزی احمقی مثل ترامپ هم برگرده همه چیز سریع به حالت اول بر می‌گرده

ایراد اصلی برجام خروج مواد شکافت پذیر ایران و ریختن بتون در قلب راکتور هسته‌ای اراک بوده. در واقع خیانت اصلی در برجام انجام تعهداتی بود که برگشت پذیر نبودن و هنوز پس از ۳ - ۴ سال از خروج آمریکا از برجام نتونستیم به جایگاه پیشین خود قبل از برجام برسیم. مهم‌تر از همه فعالیت دستگاه رسانه‌ای ما هست. ما باید این پیشنهاد رو همه جا اعلام کنیم که بگین ما به طور کامل دست از غنی‌سازی بر می‌داریم (حتی غنی‌سازی ۳/۵ درصد که واقعاً هم در مقیاس فعلی به هیچ درد ما نمی‌خوره) و مکان‌های غنی‌سازی رو پلمب می‌کنیم و در اختیار آژانس می‌ذاریم تا زمانی که توافق بین ما پابرجا هست و باید روی این هم پافشاری کنیم. اگه دیدیم پاسخ نمی‌ده باید حتماً به غنی‌سازی ۹۰ درصد و بمب هسته‌ای فکر کنیم و بعد دوباره همین پیشنهاد رو بذاریم روی میز. در ازای مکانیسم ماشه غنی‌سازی ۳/۵ درصد رو بدیم بره خیلی منطقی هست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> با توجه به دگرگونی‌های جدید در همسایگی ما،‌ از دید من که همیشه مخالف توافق با غرب و آمریکا پیش از قوی شدن بودم، به نظرم رسیدن به یه راهکار موقت با اونها می‌تونه خیلی به سود ما باشه و نقشه ترکیه رو ناکام بذاره
> 
> اول از همه این که یک سری از سیاست‌مداران ما فکر می‌کنند آذربایجان توسط آمریکا و اسرائیل تحریک شده کاملاً نادرست و خریت ۱۰۰٪ هست. ترکیه و آذربایجان خودشون نزده می‌رقصیدن و نزدیک شدن اونها به اسرائیل هم از سر دشمنی با ایران بوده و هست و نه بر عکس. هر کسی که فکر کنه اسرائیل باعث تحریک علیف شده یک احمق تمام عیار هست و هیچ آگاهی‌ای نسبت به اندیشه‌های سلطه جویانه پدیده نئوعثمانی و ملت ترک نداره
> 
> دوم، توافق با غرب و آمریکا باید به شکلی باشه که تمامی بهانه‌ها از اونها گرفته بشه و ضمناً قابل بازگشت هم باشه. پیشنهاد من این هست
> 
> تعلیق کامل هر گونه غنی‌سازی در ایران به مدت نامحدود و همیشگی تا زمانی که توافق بین ما پابرجا هست
> باز کردن همه سانتریفیوژهای ایران و قرار دادن اونها در خاک ایران تحت نظارت کامل آژانس اتمی تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
> تعلیق کامل و همیشگی هر گونه توسعه سانتریفیوژهای جدید و هر گونه ساخت سانتریفیوژ جدید تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
> نگهداری اورانیوم غنی شده ایران در خاک ایران تحت نظارت آژانس و پلمب شده توسط آژانس تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
> عدم بازفرآوری پلوتونیم به مدت نامحدود تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست. عدم تولید اورانیوم فلزی تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
> عدم آزمایش موشک‌های جدیدی که قابلیت حمل کلاهک هسته‌ای دارن تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست. به استثنا موشک‌های تا برد حداکثر ۵۰۰ کیلومتر
> گسترش روابط اقتصادی با آمریکا و بازگشایی سفارت آمریکا در ایران و عادی‌سازی روابط با آمریکا و دیدار رسمی بین روسای جمهور هر ۲ کشور
> دعوت از شرکت‌های آمریکایی برای حضور رسمی در ایران و گسترش همکاری بین دانشگاه‌های ایران و آمریکا
> بستن قرارداد همکاری با اروپا برای جلوگیری از مهاجرت گسترده افغانستانی‌ها به سمت اروپا تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
> ارائه تضمین به اروپا که موشک‌های ایران در جنگ با اون‌ها استفاده نخواهد شد و ایران تسلیحات برد بلند رو در اختیار هم پیمانان خودش قرار نمی‌ده تا زمانی که توافق پابرجا هست
> کاهش حمایت از حماس به فقط در حد حرف در ازای کاهش دشمنی اسرائیل با ما و حزب‌الله لبنان و حشدالشعبی چون واقعاً حماس به درد ما نمی‌خوره
> 
> در ازای این‌ها غرب باید همه تحریم‌های بانکی و مالی و علمی و تسلیحاتی رو رفع کنه. قراردادی که اینطوری بسته می‌شه باید هر سال یا هر ۶ ماه یکبار تمدید بشه بین طرفین و به صورت اتوماتیک تمدید می‌شه مگه اینکه کسی زیر تعهدات‌اش زده باشه. همچنین غرب باید نفت و گاز ایران رو در ابتدای هر دوره تمدید پیش خرید کنه که بابت‌اش تخفیف خوبی هم می‌گیره. اگه توافق بین ایران و آمریکا باشه که حتی بهتر
> 
> اگه روزی غرب دوباره بزنه زیر قرارداد، ایران چیزی رو از دست نداده. اورانیوم غنی شده که در خاک ما هست و سانتریفیوژها هم که دوباره اسمبل و نصب می‌شن. همه چیز برگشت پذیر هست. در ازاش غرب می‌تونه این توافق رو به عنوان برگ برنده‌ای که خطر ایران رو رفع کرده به جامعه جهانی ارائه کنه. اگه روزی احمقی مثل ترامپ هم برگرده همه چیز سریع به حالت اول بر می‌گرده
> 
> ایراد اصلی برجام خروج مواد شکافت پذیر ایران و ریختن بتون در قلب راکتور هسته‌ای اراک بوده. در واقع خیانت اصلی در برجام انجام تعهداتی بود که برگشت پذیر نبودن و هنوز پس از ۳ - ۴ سال از خروج آمریکا از برجام نتونستیم به جایگاه پیشین خود قبل از برجام برسیم. مهم‌تر از همه فعالیت دستگاه رسانه‌ای ما هست. ما باید این پیشنهاد رو همه جا اعلام کنیم که بگین ما به طور کامل دست از غنی‌سازی بر می‌داریم (حتی غنی‌سازی ۳/۵ درصد که واقعاً هم در مقیاس فعلی به هیچ درد ما نمی‌خوره) و مکان‌های غنی‌سازی رو پلمب می‌کنیم و در اختیار آژانس می‌ذاریم تا زمانی که توافق بین ما پابرجا هست و باید روی این هم پافشاری کنیم. اگه دیدیم پاسخ نمی‌ده باید حتماً به غنی‌سازی ۹۰ درصد و بمب هسته‌ای فکر کنیم و بعد دوباره همین پیشنهاد رو بذاریم روی میز. در ازای مکانیسم ماشه غنی‌سازی ۳/۵ درصد رو بدیم بره خیلی منطقی هست​



بخوام در دو جمله بگم
ما قدرت مواجهه با چند مشکل رو داریم و هسته ای برگ برنده است نه بار زیادی

قرارداد ضعیفی نوشتی داداش

برجام گیر مشکلات بزرگه مثل امتیازات کارآمد اقتصادی که قرار نیست بیاد
با در زدن تحریم میشه نتایج بهتری گرفت
در مورد تضمین: من تضمین خوب رو پیش خرید محصولات نفتی ایران با پرداخت طلا به مدت حداقل شش ماه میبینم
سر هم کردن دوباره سانتریفوژ طول میکشه
زمان غروب هم رییس جمهور جمهوری خواه بعدیه به احتمال بالا​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> بخوام در دو جمله بگم
> ما قدرت مواجهه با چند مشکل رو داریم و هسته ای برگ برنده است نه بار زیادی​


خوب رو چه حسابی این رو می‌گی؟ اقتصاد ایران نزدیک ۱۰ سال هست که رشدی نداشته و میانگین رشد نزدیک صفر بوده در حالی که همسایه‌های ما رشد بالای ۵ درصد رو تجربه کردن و از طرف دیگه ارتش ایران یکی از مولفه‌های قدرت یعنی نیروی هوایی رو کاملاً از دست داده و اگه روزی با یک قدرتی مثل ترکیه جنگ بشه توانایی نیروی زمینی ما هم به دلیل نداشتن هوانیروز قدرتمند بسیار کاهش پیدا می‌کنه​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> قرارداد ضعیفی نوشتی داداش
> 
> برجام گیر مشکلات بزرگه مثل امتیازات کارآمد اقتصادی که قرار نیست بیاد
> با در زدن تحریم میشه نتایج بهتری گرفت
> در مورد تضمین: من تضمین خوب رو پیش خرید محصولات نفتی ایران با پرداخت طلا به مدت حداقل شش ماه میبینم
> سر هم کردن دوباره سانتریفوژ طول میکشه
> زمان غروب هم رییس جمهور جمهوری خواه بعدیه به احتمال بالا​


ببخشید، ویرایش پستت رو بعداً‌ دیدم

ببین در اینکه به دلیل قدرت طرف مقابل قطعاً در هر توافقی ما باید بیشتر امتیاز بدیم شکی نیست
درسته که سر هم کردن سانتریفیوژها و نصبشون زمان می‌بره. اما به این توجه کن که ما تمام اورانیوم غنی شده فعلی رو در خاک خودمون داریم نگه‌داری می‌کنیم و همین اورانیوم فعلی خودش کم نیست و می‌تونه ظرف مدت ۲ هفته به غنا و جرم کافی برای بمب برسه
اگر ما بتونیم از ۳ سال فرصت باقی مونده در کاخ سفید خوب استفاده کنیم و دستی به سر نیروی هوایی بکشیم همه خطراتی که از جانب نئوعثمانی هست به طور کامل خنثی می‌شه. نیروهوایی ما نیازمند بازسازی فوری هست و ما هم توانایی ساخت هواپیما رو نداریم و حداقل تا ۱۰ سال دیگه هم نه توانایی‌اش رو خواهیم داشت نه زیرساخت تولید انبوه‌ش رو و نه پولش رو​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خوب رو چه حسابی این رو می‌گی؟ اقتصاد ایران نزدیک ۱۰ سال هست که رشدی نداشته و میانگین رشد نزدیک صفر بوده در حالی که همسایه‌های ما رشد بالای ۵ درصد رو تجربه کردن و از طرف دیگه ارتش ایران یکی از مولفه‌های قدرت یعنی نیروی هوایی رو کاملاً از دست داده و اگه روزی با یک قدرتی مثل ترکیه جنگ بشه توانایی نیروی زمینی ما هم به دلیل نداشتن هوانیروز قدرتمند بسیار کاهش پیدا می‌کنه​



قبلا گفتم

رشد اقتصادی با الگوی چینی با تولید داخلی و خنثی کردن تحریمها

در مساله نظامی قبلا با جزییات نوشتم که زیرساختهای کشور مهاجم طی مدت کوتاهی با رگبارهای موشکی و دقیق نابود میشه

ما قدرت ضربه اول و دوم داریم

نظر من رو در مورد داستان هسته ای میدونید
برگه مهمی داریم​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> قبلا گفتم
> 
> رشد اقتصادی با الگوی چینی با تولید داخلی و خنثی کردن تحریمها
> 
> در مساله نظامی قبلا با جزییات نوشتم که زیرساختهای کشور مهاجم طی مدت کوتاهی با رگبارهای موشکی و دقیق نابود میشه
> 
> ما قدرت ضربه اول و دوم داریم
> 
> نظر من رو در مورد داستان هسته ای میدونید
> برگه مهمی داریم​


بحث سر این نیست که با تکیه بر تولید داخلی نمی‌شه رشد اقتصادی داشت. قطعاً شدنی هست اما در چه مدت زمانی؟ یه مقایسه ساده بین رشد اقتصادی ایران با کشورهای همسایه نشون می‌ده که چطوری ما داریم درجا می‌زنیم ولی اونها با سرعت پیشرفت می‌کنند

آخه جنگ که فقط بحث ضربه اول و دوم نیست. اگه جنگ فرسایشی و طولانی مدت شد چی؟ بردن چند تا نبرد اول که به معنی پیروزی نهایی نیست
اگه کار به جنگ زمینی کشید بدون پشتیبانی هوایی می‌خوایم چی کار کنیم؟ مگه چند هزار موشک می‌تونیم شلیک کنیم اصلاً؟

بعد فکر می‌کنی اونها زیرساخت‌های ما رو دست نخورده باقی می‌ذارن؟

چه برگ مهمی در هسته‌ای داریم؟ گیر کردن در غنی‌سازی به مقداری که بعد از ۱۰ سال حتی سوخت کافی برای بوشهر به ما نمی‌ده ولی در ازاش داریم سالی چند ده میلیارد دلار ضرر اقتصادی می‌دیم؟ اگه هدف داشتن اورانیوم غنی شده کافی برای زمان فرار کمتر از یک ماه هست همین الان هم بهش رسیدیم و اگه همین مقدار رو در خاک خودمون تحت نظر آژانس نگه داریم کافیه​


----------



## aryobarzan

Just to Chill a bit...here are the "Sand Cats" of Iran ..only native to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Just to Chill a bit...here are the "Sand Cats" of Iran ..only native to Iran.
> View attachment 781328


They are extremely beautiful and adorable but Saudi Arabia and some North African countries have sand cats as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## One_Nation

Stryker1982 said:


> To all the Pakistani's that see Azerbaijan as some sort of Islamic country, this is their best buddy



Pakistan has nothing to do with Azerbaijan. Some Pakistanis have a habit of engaging in nonsense commentary online because they have nothing better to do. There is not much entertainment in Pakistan. The concept of hobbies is non-existent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

I find the following very Interesting..take a look you be surprised..Are Americans finally waking up to what is being done to them..









Jews Open Nationwide Antisemitism™ Command Center To Monitor Jew Hate™ In America 24/7 - Christians for Truth


(Jewish Telegraphic Agency) The Secure Community Network — which coordinates security for Jewish institutions nationwide — has opened a command center in Chicago to monitor antisemitic threats: The center’s main room is a monitoring room with a 16-foot video screen that shows a map and tally of...




christiansfortruth.com


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

One_Nation said:


> Pakistan has nothing to do with Azerbaijan. Some Pakistanis have a habit of engaging in nonsense commentary online because they have nothing better to do. There is not much entertainment in Pakistan. The concept of hobbies is non-existent.


Nah.Asr to magrib is our fixed time to play cricket or Football.Actually we love sports.


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بحث سر این نیست که با تکیه بر تولید داخلی نمی‌شه رشد اقتصادی داشت. قطعاً شدنی هست اما در چه مدت زمانی؟ یه مقایسه ساده بین رشد اقتصادی ایران با کشورهای همسایه نشون می‌ده که چطوری ما داریم درجا می‌زنیم ولی اونها با سرعت پیشرفت می‌کنند
> 
> آخه جنگ که فقط بحث ضربه اول و دوم نیست. اگه جنگ فرسایشی و طولانی مدت شد چی؟ بردن چند تا نبرد اول که به معنی پیروزی نهایی نیست
> اگه کار به جنگ زمینی کشید بدون پشتیبانی هوایی می‌خوایم چی کار کنیم؟ مگه چند هزار موشک می‌تونیم شلیک کنیم اصلاً؟
> 
> بعد فکر می‌کنی اونها زیرساخت‌های ما رو دست نخورده باقی می‌ذارن؟
> 
> چه برگ مهمی در هسته‌ای داریم؟ گیر کردن در غنی‌سازی به مقداری که بعد از ۱۰ سال حتی سوخت کافی برای بوشهر به ما نمی‌ده ولی در ازاش داریم سالی چند ده میلیارد دلار ضرر اقتصادی می‌دیم؟ اگه هدف داشتن اورانیوم غنی شده کافی برای زمان فرار کمتر از یک ماه هست همین الان هم بهش رسیدیم و اگه همین مقدار رو در خاک خودمون تحت نظر آژانس نگه داریم کافیه​



آرین جان چند روزی کارم شولوغه و نمیتونم زیاد تایپ کنم. برای همین خلاصه جواب میدم

ده هزار تا موشک نقطه زن ترکیه رو بیچاره میکنه.سرعت شلیک ضربه اول و رگبار موشکی بالاست و اونها چند ماه طول میکشه تا بتونن اونقدر بمباران کنن اگر هواپیماهاشون سالم بمونه
مفهوم ضربه دوم همونه

بعد وقتی همه صفر صفر صفر شدند کسی که کمتر زیرساخت داره برده

هشت سال به برجام و هشت سال به گفتگوی تمدن ها وقت دادیم

هشت سال هم به تولید داخلی وقت بدیم

در مورد هسته ای دست ما خیلی پر تره. من اعتقاد دارم ما سایت مخفی داریم
بعد ماطورقوز آباد چیکار میکردیم؟آژانس داره میپرسه در موردش و شما میخواین آژانس رو برای برجام جدید راضی کنین

ما در مساله هسته ای همه کار کردیم و الکمون رو آویختیم. خاطرت جمع
البته افزایش تعداد و بهینه سازی مهمه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> آرین جان چند روزی کارم شولوغه و نمیتونم زیاد تایپ کنم. برای همین خلاصه جواب میدم
> 
> ده هزار تا موشک نقطه زن ترکیه رو بیچاره میکنه.سرعت شلیک ضربه اول و رگبار موشکی بالاست و اونها چند ماه طول میکشه تا بتونن اونقدر بمباران کنن اگر هواپیماهاشون سالم بمونه
> مفهوم ضربه دوم همونه
> 
> بعد وقتی همه صفر صفر صفر شدند کسی که کمتر زیرساخت داره برده
> 
> هشت سال به برجام و هشت سال به گفتگوی تمدن ها وقت دادیم
> 
> هشت سال هم به تولید داخلی وقت بدیم
> 
> در مورد هسته ای دست ما خیلی پر تره. من اعتقاد دارم ما سایت مخفی داریم
> بعد ماطورقوز آباد چیکار میکردیم؟آژانس داره میپرسه در موردش و شما میخواین آژانس رو برای برجام جدید راضی کنین
> 
> ما در مساله هسته ای همه کار کردیم و الکمون رو آویختیم. خاطرت جمع
> البته افزایش تعداد و بهینه سازی مهمه​


پژمان هستم برادر عزیز. مخلص شما

آخه رو چه حسابی می‌گی ۱۰ هزار موشک نقطه زن؟ من خودم جز کسانی هستم که می‌گم ایران بالای ۱۰ هزار موشک بالستیک داره (چون راه دیگه‌ای نداشته و تنها توجیه این تعداد بالا هم این هست که همه کم کاری‌ها در بخش‌های دیگه تو موشک جبران شده باشه و پولش اونجا رفته باشه اما خیلی‌ها می‌گن کمتر از ۵ هزار موشک داریم) اما همشون که نقطه زن نیستند بعد هم نمی‌شه همه موشک‌هامون رو که روی ترکیه و آذربایجان بزنیم. موشک با برد ۲۵۰۰ کیلومتر رو بزنیم به آذربایجان مثلاً که چی بشه؟ پس روزی که با اسرائیل یا آمریکا جنگ بشه می‌خوای با چی بجنگیم؟ قاشق و چنگال؟

بعد نمی‌شه به ترکیه حمله پیش‌دستانه کرد چون عضو پیمان ناتو هست. باید اول اونها حمله کنند بعد ما بهشون پاسخ بدیم. بعد هم ما اگه زیرساخت‌های این ۲ کشور رو هم نابود کنیم تا زمانی که اقتصاد اونها از ما قوی‌تر هست و تحریم نیستند اونها می‌تونند با واردات و خریدهای نظامی دوباره سر پا بشن اما ما چی؟ اگه زیرساخت‌های موشکی ما زده بشه چی؟ کی به ما موشک می‌فروشه؟

برجام از بیخ و بن اشتباه و احمقانه بود چون تعهدات غیرقابل بازگشت رو همون ابتدا اجرایی کردیم. ۱۳ تن اورانیوم نصف اکسید شد و به ۳/۵ درصد رقیق شد و تبدیل به صفحه سوختی شد نصف دیگه ارسال شد به روسیه و جاش اورانیوم خام گرفتیم که دوباره غنی کنیم که اگه کمی روسیه و چین به ما فشار بیارن دوباره همون آش و کاسه هست. این بزرگترین مشکل برجام بود. طرحی که من می‌دم این مشکل رو نداره چون همه اورانیوم ما تحت نظر آژانس در داخل خاک ایران پلمب می‌شه و تحت کنترل آژانس اتمی قرار می‌گیره تا زمانی که توافق ما پابرجا هست. سانتریفیوژها هم همینطور. همه چیز تحت کنترل آژانس در داخل خاک ایران هست که اگه روزی توافق به هم خورد خیلی راحت پلمب رو بشکنیم و ادامه بدیم ولی اگه اونها به تعهداتشون عمل کنند ما هم رسماً هیچ برنامه هسته‌ای به جز ساخت راکتورهای هسته‌ای با روسیه نخواهیم داشت

شما بهتر می‌دونی که تولید داخل بخش زیادی‌اش به واردات از خارج به ویژه چین وابسته هست دیگه. اگه چین پشت ایران رو خالی کنه چی؟

اصلاً بگو سایت مخفی داریم. اگه واقعاً داشته باشیم دیگه چه نیازی به یه برنامه غنی‌سازی احمقانه که ۱۰ سال طول می‌کشه تا سوخت یک سال راکتور بوشهر رو تولید کنه داریم؟ اتفاقاً اگه برنامه مخفی هسته‌ای داشته باشیم که این همه سال مخفی مونده باشه و کسی صداش رو در نیاورده باشه دعوا سر این برنامه شناخته شده هسته‌ای ایران به مراتب احمقانه‌تر به نظر میاد​


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> Just to Chill a bit...here are the "Sand Cats" of Iran ..only native to Iran.
> View attachment 781328


Wow, I've never seen these before!


----------



## thesaint

yavar said:


>



translation please for the nonfarsi speaking people..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yavar

thesaint said:


> translation please for the nonfarsi speaking people..


wait i am sure Iranian members will do translation,


basically we have managed to make, fighter Jet ECU, Underwater communication, Taftan Navy destroyer, Military Heavy Hovercraft Piroozan,IRGC Submarine,Tank greebox

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> Just to Chill a bit...here are the "Sand Cats" of Iran ..only native to Iran.
> View attachment 781328



Here's another one: the Pallas wildcat, an Asian species.











In Iran:



















http://www.iew.ir/1392/09/09/18064



https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Current-distribution-information-for-the-Pallass-cat-in-Iran-1960-2015-Historical_fig4_295642923

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

SalarHaqq said:


> Here's another one: the Pallas wildcat, an Asian species.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iew.ir/1392/09/09/18064
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Current-distribution-information-for-the-Pallass-cat-in-Iran-1960-2015-Historical_fig4_295642923


Just loved it.Keep sharing such an amazing stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

This past week I was thinking that with the price of oil rising so much, that Washington is losing their minds over Iran getting so much oil money.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443294186564952065
Confirmed!

And with China knowing that usa released a bioweapon on the globe to "blame Chi-nuh" and is setting up China for deals that would be the defeat of China, China has no reason and would be insane to make a deal with Washington. The only deal that China can make with the devil usa is for Washington to admit that it did the bioweapon attack and to punish the usa. That is the limit of the deal making and that is the end of the deal, no concessions by China. Otherwise any other deal making with Washington is only to WEAKEN the position of China for more future attacks and the destruction of China. The ONLY agenda of Washington and cia bots is to ruin you. To sell out friends only hangs you later.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raghfarm007



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hüseynçiler of Azarbaijan, on the battlefronts of Syria and in support of Velayate Faghih:
















Baku protests against the zionist regime, as well as against the hijab ban imposed by Republic of Azarbaijan authorities:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441338261675204609
@PeeD @EvilWesteners

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Hüseynçiler of Azarbaijan, on the battlefronts of Syria and in support of Velayate Faghih:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baku protests against the zionist regime, as well as against the hijab ban imposed by Republic of Azarbaijan authorities:


This idiot in Baku was completely fine, no one had any problem with him and I guess now, maybe out of boredom or stupidity, has decided to throw himself infront of the Islamic Republic....I guess 20 years of inaction has made him alittle arrogant, and now some bad things will start to happen to him. I'm sure of it. Just a matter of probability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> پژمان هستم برادر عزیز. مخلص شما
> 
> آخه رو چه حسابی می‌گی ۱۰ هزار موشک نقطه زن؟ من خودم جز کسانی هستم که می‌گم ایران بالای ۱۰ هزار موشک بالستیک داره (چون راه دیگه‌ای نداشته و تنها توجیه این تعداد بالا هم این هست که همه کم کاری‌ها در بخش‌های دیگه تو موشک جبران شده باشه و پولش اونجا رفته باشه اما خیلی‌ها می‌گن کمتر از ۵ هزار موشک داریم) اما همشون که نقطه زن نیستند بعد هم نمی‌شه همه موشک‌هامون رو که روی ترکیه و آذربایجان بزنیم. موشک با برد ۲۵۰۰ کیلومتر رو بزنیم به آذربایجان مثلاً که چی بشه؟ پس روزی که با اسرائیل یا آمریکا جنگ بشه می‌خوای با چی بجنگیم؟ قاشق و چنگال؟
> 
> بعد نمی‌شه به ترکیه حمله پیش‌دستانه کرد چون عضو پیمان ناتو هست. باید اول اونها حمله کنند بعد ما بهشون پاسخ بدیم. بعد هم ما اگه زیرساخت‌های این ۲ کشور رو هم نابود کنیم تا زمانی که اقتصاد اونها از ما قوی‌تر هست و تحریم نیستند اونها می‌تونند با واردات و خریدهای نظامی دوباره سر پا بشن اما ما چی؟ اگه زیرساخت‌های موشکی ما زده بشه چی؟ کی به ما موشک می‌فروشه؟
> 
> برجام از بیخ و بن اشتباه و احمقانه بود چون تعهدات غیرقابل بازگشت رو همون ابتدا اجرایی کردیم. ۱۳ تن اورانیوم نصف اکسید شد و به ۳/۵ درصد رقیق شد و تبدیل به صفحه سوختی شد نصف دیگه ارسال شد به روسیه و جاش اورانیوم خام گرفتیم که دوباره غنی کنیم که اگه کمی روسیه و چین به ما فشار بیارن دوباره همون آش و کاسه هست. این بزرگترین مشکل برجام بود. طرحی که من می‌دم این مشکل رو نداره چون همه اورانیوم ما تحت نظر آژانس در داخل خاک ایران پلمب می‌شه و تحت کنترل آژانس اتمی قرار می‌گیره تا زمانی که توافق ما پابرجا هست. سانتریفیوژها هم همینطور. همه چیز تحت کنترل آژانس در داخل خاک ایران هست که اگه روزی توافق به هم خورد خیلی راحت پلمب رو بشکنیم و ادامه بدیم ولی اگه اونها به تعهداتشون عمل کنند ما هم رسماً هیچ برنامه هسته‌ای به جز ساخت راکتورهای هسته‌ای با روسیه نخواهیم داشت
> 
> شما بهتر می‌دونی که تولید داخل بخش زیادی‌اش به واردات از خارج به ویژه چین وابسته هست دیگه. اگه چین پشت ایران رو خالی کنه چی؟
> 
> اصلاً بگو سایت مخفی داریم. اگه واقعاً داشته باشیم دیگه چه نیازی به یه برنامه غنی‌سازی احمقانه که ۱۰ سال طول می‌کشه تا سوخت یک سال راکتور بوشهر رو تولید کنه داریم؟ اتفاقاً اگه برنامه مخفی هسته‌ای داشته باشیم که این همه سال مخفی مونده باشه و کسی صداش رو در نیاورده باشه دعوا سر این برنامه شناخته شده هسته‌ای ایران به مراتب احمقانه‌تر به نظر میاد​


I want to reply to your posts in farsi, but it a pain in the *** to use a farsi keyboard for me, if you don't mind.

I understand your point of view, I want this Barjam/Nuclear program issue to be closed once and for all so that we may move on, either construct the nuclear weapons, or sign some sort of beneficial agreement. This issue should be resolved and not extended where the economy will continue to be sanctioned.

The GDP of the country has suffered for many years now ever since the sanctions were implemented, this has been a struggle that has had some fruits but has also created other poverty issues, that's why to me it is imperative that this nuclear chapter in the history of Iran is closed. A decision needs to be made once and for all.

We've also been locked out of purchasing military aircraft because of this issue as well and because of Russian cowardice. Our only option, and the option that we are going towards is our own aircraft but this will take alot of time to achieve, the main priority is in one way or another, to remove the sanctions regime off the country and to allow the country to grow economically again. It will be good for both military and civilian.

I understand your criticism about the doctrinal approach but believe it, they took the most effective and efficient doctrine approach in terms of how to defend the country's and how to attack. I promise you, we would've gone no where with aircraft and as a matter of fact, would've likely been already attack by the United States had we not developed a missile industry from the ground up. Their is no way we were ever going to compete with USAF or our regional airforces for that matter considering the sanctions would've restricted Iran from financially acquiring a large fleet. Hence their would be no point in following the same traditional methods.

Iran's missile industry is not like the other, it is designed for cost effective, mass production and the lowest possible cost, so our inventory levels for these particular munitions despite a hampered economy would vastly overmatch any country around Iran. This approach has allowed Iran to completely cast a shadow of air power denial over any adversary not to mention allow for destruction of important enemy infrastructure deep into their territory, something we would struggle to do with aircraft and did in the Iran-Iraq war. Anywhere, anytime strike is now available on mass to Iran.

Perhaps if Iran can finally procure a new generation of aircraft to compliment it's missile corps, the firepower and infrastructure to deliver them would be an overmatch to anyone, despite this missing component no one wants to attack us, not even Israel. But this requires a heavy financial commitment, which can only be done when not under heavy sanctions.. In my opinion with regards to aircraft to have consistent Tacair power, we need our own aircraft for self-sufficiency and sustainability reasons even if they are not highly capable, but just "good enough" because of the risks associated with dealing with other countries. It would be interesting if the nuclear negotiation team can put a clause that Russia would sell X amount of aircraft as part of the agreement atleast as a stop gap for our own development. Alot of engine work has been done over the years, and I'm optimistic to see a larger RQ-170 bomber, and Sejill drone both of which would be excellent achievements for Iran's aviation industry.

Of course, we have not even mentioned the shit load of drones that can provide loitering airpower in drone swarms, or drone waves and the extensive work done in air defense. When the money is good we can go in the direction of aircraft. That's why we need this nuclear chapter to close, either build one to secure our defensive needs or make a deal. Interesting to see what they will do.

Edit: Spelling mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> I want to reply to your posts in farsi, but it a pain in the *** to use a farsi keyboard for me, if you don't mind.
> 
> I understand your point of view, I want this Barjam/Nuclear program issue to be closed once and for all so that we may move on, either construct the nuclear weapons, or sign some sort of beneficial agreement. This issue should be resolved and not extended where the economy will continue to be sanctioned.
> 
> The GDP of the country has suffered for many years now ever since the sanctions were implemented, this has been a struggle that has had some fruits but has also created other poverty issues, that's why to me it is imperative that this nuclear chapter in the history of Iran is closed. A decision needs to be made once and for all.
> 
> We've also been locked out of purchasing military aircraft because of this issue as well and because of Russian cowardice. Our only option, and the option that we are going towards is our own aircraft but this will take alot of time to achieve, the main priority is in one way or another, to remove the sanctions regime off the country and to allow the country to grow economically again. It will be good for both military and civilian.
> 
> I understand your criticism about the doctrinal approach but believe it, they took the most effective and efficient doctrine approach in terms of how to defend the country's and how to attack. I promise you, we would've gone no where with aircraft and as a matter of fact, would've likely been already attack by the United States had we not developed a missile industry from the ground up. Their is no way we were ever going to compete with USAF or our regional airforces for that matter considering the sanctions would've restricted Iran from financially acquiring a large fleet. Hence their would be no point in following the same traditional methods.
> 
> Iran's missile industry is not like the other, it is designed for cost effective, mass production and the lowest possible cost, so our inventory levels for these particular munitions despite a hampered economy would vastly overmatch any country around Iran. This approach has allowed Iran to completely cast a shadow of air power denial over any adversary not to mention allow for destruction of important enemy infrastructure deep into their territory, something we would struggle to do with aircraft and did in the Iran-Iraq war. Anywhere, anytime strike is now available on mass to Iran.
> 
> Perhaps if Iran can finally procure a new generation of aircraft to compliment it's missile corps, the firepower and infrastructure to deliver them would be an overmatch to anyone, despite this missing component no one wants to attack us, not even Israel. But this requires a heavy financial commitment, which can only be done when not under heavy sanctions.. In my opinion with regards to aircraft to have consistent Tacair power, we need our own aircraft for self-sufficiency and sustainability reasons even if they are not highly capable, but just "good enough" because of the risks associated with dealing with other countries. It would be interesting if the nuclear negotiation team can put a clause that Russia would sell X amount of aircraft as part of the agreement atleast as a stop gap for our own development. Alot of engine work has been done over the years, and I'm optimistic to see a larger RQ-170 bomber, and Sejill drone both of which would be excellent achievements for Iran's aviation industry.
> 
> Of course, we have not even mentioned the shit load of drones that can provide loitering airpower in drone swarms, or drone waves and the extensive work done in air defense. When the money is good we can go in the direction of aircraft. That's why we need this nuclear chapter to close, either build one to secure our defensive needs or make a deal. Interesting to see what they will do.
> 
> Edit: Spelling mistakes


ببین بحث رو به نظرم دو بخش باید کرد. یکی درگیری احتمالی با قدرتی مثل آمریکا هست یکی هم درگیری احتمالی با قدرت‌های منطقه‌ای هست. هر جاش رو اشتباه می‌گم اصلاحش کن لطفاً

سیاست‌های کلان ما چه از سیاست خارجی و چه از بعد گروه‌های نظامی که در منطقه پشتیبانی می‌کنیم و چه از نظر استراتژی نظامی برای درگیری با آمریکا طراحی شده. تو درگیری با آمریکا داستان ما مشخص هست. طرف یک نیروی هوایی بسیار بسیار قدرتمند داره که با فاصله از همه کشورهای جهان قوی‌تر هست و از نظر نیروی هوایی ما هیچ شانسی جلوش نداریم. از طرف دیگه بحث حمله زمینی به خاک آمریکا غیرممکن هست. پس در چنین جنگی داشتن یک نیروی هوایی قدرتمند به دردی برای ما نمی‌خوره و در نتیجه نیروی هوایی و هوانیروز ارزش سرمایه‌گذاری برای جنگ جلوی آمریکا رو نداره و با تمامی حرف‌هایی که زدی هم در این مورد موافق هستم. اینجا منطق نظامی ما دفاعی هست و اینکه اجازه سقوط رژیم و اشغال شدن کشور رو ندیم و به جز حملات موشکی به پایگاه‌های آمریکا و زدن پشتیبانی لجستیک آمریکا خیلی کار تهاجمی‌ای نمی‌شه انجام داد. اینجا باید نیروی دریایی آمریکا رو از مرزهامون دور نگه داریم، موشک‌های زمین به زمین بیشتری با دقت بالاتری داشته باشیم، پهپادهای بیشتر و ارزون قیمتی داشته باشیم، پدافند برد بلند و برد متوسط و برد کوتاه بیشتر و قوی‌تری داشته باشیم، نیروهای نیابتی قدرتمند داشته باشیم و چیزهای دیگه که خودت بهتر از من بلد هستی

یه بحث دیگه بحث قدرت‌های منطقه‌ای مثل ترکیه و پاکستان و عربستان هست. این‌جا ولی داستان فرق می‌کنه چون با دو مورد از این قدرت‌های نظامی در منطقه چند صد کلیومتر مرز زمینی داریم و اگه جنگی بشه مشابه جنگ ایران و عراق خواهد بود منتهی با تجهیزات مدرن‌تر. اینی که بگیم ما جلوی ترکیه یا پاکستان نیروی هوایی لازم نداریم رو اینجا اصلاً نمی‌شه پذیرفت. یعنی اگه روزی ترکیه یا پاکستان بخواد به ایران حمله کنه باید بشینیم دفاع کنیم و خاک بدیم؟ نمی‌خوایم حمله کنیم و خاک بگیریم؟ خب این که شدنی نیست و اگه کار به اینجا بکشه نارضایتی عمومی به حد خطرناکی بالا می‌ره

یه جنگنده مدرن مثل اف-۳۵ می‌تونه ۸ تن مهمات حمل کنه و از خودش هم دفاع کنه. مگه یه پهپاد چند تن مهمات جنگی می‌تونه بلند کنه آخه؟ الان مثلاً پهپاد غزه یا کمان ۲۲ بیشتر از ۵۰۰ کیلوگرم می‌تونند بمب حمل کنند؟ بعد بدون داشتن نیروی هوایی چطوری می‌خوایم از این پهپادها دفاع کنیم که نزدیک هدف بشن؟ اگه جنگنده‌های دشمن برای رهگیری پهپادهای ما بلند بشن برنامه ما چیه؟

الان اگه مثلاً ما شینوک‌هامون رو نداشتیم جا به جایی نیروهامون رو با چی می‌خواستیم انجام بدیم؟ اصلاً همین الانی که شینوک‌هامون رو داریم اگه نیروی هوایی نداشته باشیم چطوری می‌تونیم امنیت پروازشون رو تضمین کنیم؟ دیگه حداقل ۳ - ۴ اسکادران هواپیمای برتری هوایی می‌خوایم تا امنیت هوایی رو برقرار کنیم. نمی‌خوایم؟

ما سالها هست داریم تو نیروهوایی حرف از تولید داخل می‌زنیم. غیر از آذرخش و صاعقه و کوثر چی دیدیم تا الان؟ از همون کوثر چندتا سفارش داده شده و تولید شده؟ نمی‌شه امنیت کشور رو معطل کرد. اگه همین هفته بعد با آذربایجان و ترکیه کار به درگیری نظامی کشید چی؟

در زمینه هسته‌ای هم هیچ سیاست مشخصی دیده نمی‌شه. اگه هدف ما از برنامه هسته‌ای تولید سلاح هست و این برنامه هسته‌ای کاور برای اون هست باید یه بازه زمانی مشخصی براش داشته باشیم و طبق اون برنامه با پافشاری بریم جلو نه اینکه هر دولتی میاد سر کار ۱۸۰ درجه همه چیز عوض شه. الان بیش از ۲۰ سال از شروع پژوهش‌های هسته‌ای ایران گذشته و هنوز خبری نشده. برجامی که امضاء شد تمام سوراخ سنبه‌های برنامه ما رو به غرب لو داد و کل ایران رو پر از جاسوس کرد. بعد هم تمام مواد شکافت پذیر از ایران خارج شد و جاش اورانیوم طبیعی وارد شد. اگه این برنامه فعلی ما اهداف غیر نظامی داره همون جمع بشه خیلی بهتر هست چون با این حجم از تحریم که سالانه ده‌های میلیارد دلار ضرر هست نه توجیه اقتصادی داره و نه با این حجم چس مثقالی غنی سازی ما کاربردی هست. برای نمونه، برای تولید سوخت همون تنها راکتور تولید برق فعال کشور در بوشهر ظرفیت غنی‌سازی ایران باید نزدیک به ۱۰ برابر بشه و به زودی که ۲ تا راکتور هسته‌ای دیگه هم به بوشهر اضافه بشه باید ظرفیت ما ۳۰ برابر بشه. حالا طرح‌های دیگه مثل زیردریایی هسته‌ای و ... به کنار. و چیزی که خیلی کم راجع بهش صحبت می‌شه اما به زودی اتفاق می‌افته راکتور پژوهشی تهران هست که آخرهای عمرش هست و برنامه‌ای براش اعلام نشده

از طرف دیگه با تغییر دولت و روی کار اومدن رئیسی هم هنوز تغییرات مهمی در برنامه هسته‌ای ایران رخ نداده اما قطعاً هنوز برای قضاوت خیلی خیلی زود هست و باید حداقل ۶ ماه فرصت داد و بررسی کرد که چی می‌شه اما با تیمی که من از رئیسی می‌بینم خیلی امیدوارم نیستم و دلم می‌خواست افراد باسوادتری که تجربه بیشتری در زمینه دانش هسته‌ای دارن و بهشون هم می‌شه اعتماد کرد رو بذاره سر کار. الان رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی تحصیلات مرتبط با مهندسی هسته‌ای نداره هر چند که جزو لیست تحریم غرب مرتبط با برنامه هسته‌ای ایران بوده اما به نظرم این سازمان نیازمند کسی مثل علی اکبر صالحی هست اما بدون غرب زدگی. کسی که تحصیلات‌اش مرتبط با راه و ساختمان و در کنارش هوافضا هست بعید می‌دونم در فیزیک هسته‌ای حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Dariush the Great 
Being alone and having enemies is not something to be ashamed of. Without enemies you are a banana 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

In the past, during the Obama era, China would work with the US against Iran. However times have changed. Now with the sheer amount of animosity between both sides, China will not stop buying Iranian crude. They're publicly admitting to purchasing 1 million barrels a day and they're currently having severe power shortages, so the real number might be much higher at the moment.

The fact of the matter is that the world is energy hungry. Iran has the largest reserves of natural gas and the 4th largest reserves of crude on the planet. Winter is approaching and the EU energy sector is feeling the crunch. Most of the UKs gas suppliers are vying for bankruptcy since they no longer have access to the common EU market they have to pay more than anyone else.

I highly doubt if Iran is having any issues selling as much crude/natural gas as they pump out. Now even Lebanon is receiving Iranian oil via Syria. It's simple. Every industrialized nation requires a constant stream of energy supplies. Even if Iran did have any issues finding buyers, a slight discount would make energy hungry customers line up and beg for it. I can guarantee that at the moment there are several nations which are buying Iranian crude behind closed doors.

Right now, despite sanctions, despite Covid, remarkably, Iran's economy is growing, albeit at a rate of 2-3%, this rate is set to hold for the next few years. It would be nice if Iran could work out a deal with the JCPOA but the Americans are trying to change the terms of the deal. They're basically being unreasonable.

Right now Turkey just bought another S-400 battery from Russia. NATO and the EU, Americans are not happy about this. The Lira is currently at an all time low. The Republicans are also pressing ahead with a bill to punish Pakistan over what happened in Afghanistan and Pakistan can't access IMF funds, with even China being reluctant to extend more funds to them, their economy is in dire straits.

So basically, the way things are playing out, they're going to sanction every major influential Muslim country except for the Gulf Arabs, Saudi Arabia and Egypt I guess. Go figure. What a joke. Just goes to show how one sided / demented their world view is.

With China experiencing economic issues and Russia still requiring more funding for their future weapons systems, it's likely that they will be willing to sell Iran fighter jets. It's only a matter of which fighter jets. Iran is picky. Iran already has too many fighter jets in its inventory. The logistics is extremely expensive. They don't want more inventory and costs but rather a reliable and cost effective model that will get the job done and give Iran an edge over its current situation.

I've said it before. Iran wants to trade oil for fighter jets. China wants foreign currency or gold. China wants to sell Iran the JF-17. Iran wants the J-10 or something better. Technology transfers and all the details are also another issue to be resolved.

As far as Azerbaijan (Baku Republic) is concerned, I'm not sure what all the fuss is about. They seem to have grown arrogant since defeating Armenia, which is 1/3rd their size after 3 decades of failing. Not to mention the extensive help from Turkey that was essential for them. Now they want to squeeze as much as they can out of this victory.

They want even more Armenian territory. Internationally recognized Armenian territory even. They even have their eyes set on northern Iran, which is pretty silly if you ask me. How many Azeri people live within Iran ? Atleast 20 million ? During the Nagorno Karabakh conflict we saw very small scale protests. All together did the people even number 1000 ? They're really overplaying their hand here. It's childish and silly.

If you look at their border. the Baku Republic is split into two. The main eastern segment and then Nakhchivan enclave, which borders Iran. The Nakhchivan enclave is separated by Armenia proper, which is internationally recognized Armenian land. Currently that territory is being manned by Russian "peacekeepers" along with some Armenian troops.

So basically the Nakhchivan enclave is split away from the rest of Azerbaijan. Not only that but realistically Iran has an entire border stretching along the entire stretch of the Nakhchivan enclave. Turkey has access but only through a narrow mountain road, which is pretty much a choke point.

Realistically they're acting arrogant in my opinion. Consider the fact that during the conflict Iran's official policy was to support Baku's claims to Nagorno-Karabakh. Now they want to harass and tax Iranian truck drivers over what the U2 highway, a tiny portion of which just barely skims into their contested territory ?

I'm sure Iran can easily divert the road to avoid Baku territory, but it's the principal that they're behaving in such an arrogant manner towards a nation of 80 million when they're pretty much a city state and in reality they're a kingdom. I mean Aliyev's son got the role from his father and his wife is the vice president right ? I mean is that a joke or what ? Seriously ? His wife is vice president for life ? LOL

The big picture. Iran, Armenia, Turkey, Azerbaijan, the Caspian region.






Okay so if we zoom in you see that the U2 which connects Iran to Armenia barely just skims into Baku's territory. The road can easily be diverted as well. If they really insist on being petty then Iran can seize or tax Baku fishermen who tread into Iranian territorial waters on a daily basis or put a large import tax onto any incoming freight from Baku.

Btw the blue is territory won by Baku in the contested Nagorno-Karabakh region. Red is still under Armenia.






So the U2 road barely touches skims and then touches their territory in the northern part.






Now the Nakhchivan enclave, which is cut off from the rest of Baku Republic. Notice how Iran shares a border on the entire stretch, meanwhile Turkey only has access via one mountainous road, which is essentially a choke point. This was by Soviet design. However it is what it is.






I would rather this issue be resolved with simple diplomacy. However if they insist on being petty and arrogant then Iran can proceed with further action. Remember what happened to the British when they captured an Iranian tanker ? Iran captured 3 of theirs in 1 week. So that was Britain. This is the city state of Baku we're talking about.

They should really consider the reality of their situation and their place in the region. Do they want long term and fruitful cooperation with all neighboring states including Iran, Armenia and the rest or do they want to resort to petty squabbles and cry when they get a response ?



Stryker1982 said:


> I want to reply to your posts in farsi, but it a pain in the *** to use a farsi keyboard for me, if you don't mind.
> 
> I understand your point of view, I want this Barjam/Nuclear program issue to be closed once and for all so that we may move on, either construct the nuclear weapons, or sign some sort of beneficial agreement. This issue should be resolved and not extended where the economy will continue to be sanctioned.
> 
> The GDP of the country has suffered for many years now ever since the sanctions were implemented, this has been a struggle that has had some fruits but has also created other poverty issues, that's why to me it is imperative that this nuclear chapter in the history of Iran is closed. A decision needs to be made once and for all.
> 
> We've also been locked out of purchasing military aircraft because of this issue as well and because of Russian cowardice. Our only option, and the option that we are going towards is our own aircraft but this will take alot of time to achieve, the main priority is in one way or another, to remove the sanctions regime off the country and to allow the country to grow economically again. It will be good for both military and civilian.
> 
> I understand your criticism about the doctrinal approach but believe it, they took the most effective and efficient doctrine approach in terms of how to defend the country's and how to attack. I promise you, we would've gone no where with aircraft and as a matter of fact, would've likely been already attack by the United States had we not developed a missile industry from the ground up. Their is no way we were ever going to compete with USAF or our regional airforces for that matter considering the sanctions would've restricted Iran from financially acquiring a large fleet. Hence their would be no point in following the same traditional methods.
> 
> Iran's missile industry is not like the other, it is designed for cost effective, mass production and the lowest possible cost, so our inventory levels for these particular munitions despite a hampered economy would vastly overmatch any country around Iran. This approach has allowed Iran to completely cast a shadow of air power denial over any adversary not to mention allow for destruction of important enemy infrastructure deep into their territory, something we would struggle to do with aircraft and did in the Iran-Iraq war. Anywhere, anytime strike is now available on mass to Iran.
> 
> Perhaps if Iran can finally procure a new generation of aircraft to compliment it's missile corps, the firepower and infrastructure to deliver them would be an overmatch to anyone, despite this missing component no one wants to attack us, not even Israel. But this requires a heavy financial commitment, which can only be done when not under heavy sanctions.. In my opinion with regards to aircraft to have consistent Tacair power, we need our own aircraft for self-sufficiency and sustainability reasons even if they are not highly capable, but just "good enough" because of the risks associated with dealing with other countries. It would be interesting if the nuclear negotiation team can put a clause that Russia would sell X amount of aircraft as part of the agreement atleast as a stop gap for our own development. Alot of engine work has been done over the years, and I'm optimistic to see a larger RQ-170 bomber, and Sejill drone both of which would be excellent achievements for Iran's aviation industry.
> 
> Of course, we have not even mentioned the shit load of drones that can provide loitering airpower in drone swarms, or drone waves and the extensive work done in air defense. When the money is good we can go in the direction of aircraft. That's why we need this nuclear chapter to close, either build one to secure our defensive needs or make a deal. Interesting to see what they will do.
> 
> Edit: Spelling mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Muhammed45 said:


> View attachment 781533
> 
> 
> @Dariush the Great
> Being alone and having enemies is not something to be ashamed of. Without enemies you are a banana 😁


Yea but god gave you healthy functioning brains. Use that to your advantage. (not you )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

اخباری که از روسیه در فضای مجازی هست نشون دهنده پشت کردن روسیه به ارمنستان و چراغ سبز روسیه به آذربایجان هست
فرانسه هم که بعید می‌دونم کاری براشون بکنه. اگه به ایران پایگاه ندن قطعاً شکست‌های سنگین‌تری خواهند خورد. هر چند خود ارمنی‌ها هم دست کمی از باکویی‌ها در خیانت نداشته و ندارند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Muhammed45 said:


> View attachment 781533
> 
> 
> @Dariush the Great
> Being alone and having enemies is not something to be ashamed of. Without enemies you are a banana 😁


Source plz


----------



## DoubleYouSee

QWECXZ said:


> اخباری که از روسیه در فضای مجازی هست نشون دهنده پشت کردن روسیه به ارمنستان و چراغ سبز روسیه به آذربایجان هست
> فرانسه هم که بعید می‌دونم کاری براشون بکنه. اگه به ایران پایگاه ندن قطعاً شکست‌های سنگین‌تری خواهند خورد. هر چند خود ارمنی‌ها هم دست کمی از باکویی‌ها در خیانت نداشته و ندارند​


پاشینیان یه دولت غربگرا و کودتاچی هستش به همین دلیل روسیه "اصلا"توی جنگ با آذربایجان کمکی بهش نکرد.روسیه نه دل خوشی از ارمنستان داره نه آذربایجان به همین دلیل دخالت خاصی هم توی درگیری این دو کشور نکرد.اما ماهم نباید خودمون رو درگیر مشکلات آذربایجان و ارمنستان کنیم.خیلی به اَرِه گوزهای اردوغان و علیف هم توجه نکنین...بزارین اردوغان برای خودش قهقه ی پیروزی بزنه.....درطولانی مدت فقط تنفر ارمنی ها از ترکها بیشتر شده وباعث نزدیکیه بیشترشون به ایران میشه.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Its funny that Iranians are angry over Azerbaijan on allowing his land to be used by Israel against Iran but meanwhile they also allow others to use their land against someone else.in Urdu,its
Jaisi karni waisi bharni.


----------



## sha ah

Situation in Yemen deteriorating. In the South there are riots and infighting among various militant groups in Aden especially at the moment. 

Meanwhile Houthis have launched several ballistic missiles, drones at Saudi forces inside and outside the country. Fierce fighting ensues for various positions in the south of the country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442166824179806209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444191631410929668








Al-Houthi militias target the "Yara" area in the Juba district, south of Marib, with a ballistic missile Marib, Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Al-Houthi militias target the "Yara" area in the Juba district, south of Marib, with a ballistic missile. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com













Interception over Jizan Saudi Arabia Jazan,Jazan - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Interception over Jizan Saudi Arabia . Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Its funny that Iranians are angry over Azerbaijan on allowing his land to be used by Israel against Iran but meanwhile they also allow others to use their land against someone else.in Urdu,its
> Jaisi karni waisi bharni.


That's even funnier when that criticism comes from a Pakistani. In Persian, we say "Roo ke nist, sange pa Qazvin hast".


DoubleYouSee said:


> پاشینیان یه دولت غربگرا و کودتاچی هستش به همین دلیل روسیه "اصلا"توی جنگ با آذربایجان کمکی بهش نکرد.روسیه نه دل خوشی از ارمنستان داره نه آذربایجان به همین دلیل دخالت خاصی هم توی درگیری این دو کشور نکرد.اما ماهم نباید خودمون رو درگیر مشکلات آذربایجان و ارمنستان کنیم.خیلی به اَرِه گوزهای اردوغان و علیف هم توجه نکنین...بزارین اردوغان برای خودش قهقه ی پیروزی بزنه.....درطولانی مدت فقط تنفر ارمنی ها از ترکها بیشتر شده وباعث نزدیکیه بیشترشون به ایران میشه.......


همین توجه نکردیم که کار به اینجا رسیده
این کسانی که می‌گن توجه نکنید توجه نکنید مسبب بسیاری از مشکلات امروز هستند. اتفاقاً باید توجه می‌شده
روسیه هم دلیل‌اش برای عدم دخالت تنها مشکل با پاشینیان نیست وگرنه برای منافع خودش اقدام می‌کرد. گویا روسیه هم خیلی از تغییرات جدید در قفقاز ناراضی نیست وگرنه کودتا علیه پاشینیان برای روسیه کاری نداره اون هم با این میزان از نارضاتی مردم از پاشینیان​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

If only they could buy crude from Iran, they wouldn't have this shortage. Venezuela is technically more independent than they are.









Nearly half of UK’s independent petrol stations still lack fuel


Petrol Retailers Association say fuel is being bought faster than it is getting restocked




www.theguardian.com













Exclusive: Under U.S. sanctions, Iran and Venezuela strike oil export deal


Venezuela has agreed to a key contract to swap its heavy oil for Iranian condensate that it can use to improve the quality of its tar-like crude, with the first cargoes due this week, five people close to the deal said.




www.reuters.com













Iranian condensate cargo begins discharging in Venezuela -sources


A 2.1-million barrel cargo of condensate supplied by Iranian National Oil Company (NIOC) to Venezuela's PDVSA, the first of a swap deal between the state-run firms, began discharging this week, according to two sources and tanker tracking data.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Fuel shortages in the UK lead to fights and brawls over petrol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

QWECXZ said:


> That's even funnier when that criticism comes from a Pakistani. In Persian, we say "Roo ke nist, sange pa Qazvin hast".
> 
> همین توجه نکردیم که کار به اینجا رسیده
> این کسانی که می‌گن توجه نکنید توجه نکنید مسبب بسیاری از مشکلات امروز هستند. اتفاقاً باید توجه می‌شده
> روسیه هم دلیل‌اش برای عدم دخالت تنها مشکل با پاشینیان نیست وگرنه برای منافع خودش اقدام می‌کرد. گویا روسیه هم خیلی از تغییرات جدید در قفقاز ناراضی نیست وگرنه کودتا علیه پاشینیان برای روسیه کاری نداره اون هم با این میزان از نارضاتی مردم از پاشینیان​


خوب نتیجه دخالت عربستان در مشکل داخلی یمن شد جنگی کهمعلوم نیست تا کی ادامه داشته باشه......در این که مابه عنوان یه قدرت باید از تمامیت عرضی خودمون دفاع کنیم و حتی اگه لازم شد اقدامات پیشگیرانه هم انجام بدیم درش شکی نیست(اشاره به اشتباه صدام در دست کم گرفتن قدرت ایران و شروع جنگی که هیچ حاصلی برای عراق به جز ضعیف شدن عراق و بی ثباتی و در نهایت اسقاط حکومت بعثی توسط دولت امریکا نداشت.) ولی یادت باشه کشورهای مختلفی ازخداشونه که ایران درگیر یه جنگ تمام عیار بشه.ماباید جور دیگه ای گوش علیف رو بپیچونیم.....جوری که بیشتر برای آذربایجان هزینه سیاسی و اقتصادی درست کنیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Probably one of the few Russian systems I’d recommend Iran to buy and either back door license or just reverse engineer and Just face Russian wrath.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444228854059524098
Beautiful system with hybrid targeting (land and sea) and most importantly mobility and supersonic nature. More mobile and concealable than the Fateh family and better for one off targets.

Perfect for Azeri border and the PG gulf.


sha ah said:


> Situation in Yemen deteriorating. In the South there are riots and infighting among various militant groups in Aden especially at the moment.
> 
> Meanwhile Houthis have launched several ballistic missiles, drones at Saudi forces inside and outside the country. Fierce fighting ensues for various positions in the south of the country.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442166824179806209
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444191631410929668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Houthi militias target the "Yara" area in the Juba district, south of Marib, with a ballistic missile Marib, Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Al-Houthi militias target the "Yara" area in the Juba district, south of Marib, with a ballistic missile. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interception over Jizan Saudi Arabia Jazan,Jazan - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Interception over Jizan Saudi Arabia . Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen.liveuamap.com



I’d put Houthi’s capability on same level as HZ. Maybe more so since they been fighting a long war against a western armed opponent while HZ most experience comes from guirella warfare with Syrian terrorists.

To me the order of combat leathality goes:

1. HZ and Houthi’s
2. Iran backed Iraqi militias (KH & others)
3. Syrian backed Militias and Fateyoun brigades
4. Hamas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

sha ah said:


> Fuel shortages in the UK lead to fights and brawls over petrol.



Those people who have lived in the UK know that street violence is a daily occurance.....the English are a violent bunch of hateful creatures in General.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444375518569193477

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431500688928935943

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

For people who saw pictures of this a few weeks ago but didn't understand exactly what they were looking at. Here are some more details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> ببین بحث رو به نظرم دو بخش باید کرد. یکی درگیری احتمالی با قدرتی مثل آمریکا هست یکی هم درگیری احتمالی با قدرت‌های منطقه‌ای هست. هر جاش رو اشتباه می‌گم اصلاحش کن لطفاً
> 
> سیاست‌های کلان ما چه از سیاست خارجی و چه از بعد گروه‌های نظامی که در منطقه پشتیبانی می‌کنیم و چه از نظر استراتژی نظامی برای درگیری با آمریکا طراحی شده. تو درگیری با آمریکا داستان ما مشخص هست. طرف یک نیروی هوایی بسیار بسیار قدرتمند داره که با فاصله از همه کشورهای جهان قوی‌تر هست و از نظر نیروی هوایی ما هیچ شانسی جلوش نداریم. از طرف دیگه بحث حمله زمینی به خاک آمریکا غیرممکن هست. پس در چنین جنگی داشتن یک نیروی هوایی قدرتمند به دردی برای ما نمی‌خوره و در نتیجه نیروی هوایی و هوانیروز ارزش سرمایه‌گذاری برای جنگ جلوی آمریکا رو نداره و با تمامی حرف‌هایی که زدی هم در این مورد موافق هستم. اینجا منطق نظامی ما دفاعی هست و اینکه اجازه سقوط رژیم و اشغال شدن کشور رو ندیم و به جز حملات موشکی به پایگاه‌های آمریکا و زدن پشتیبانی لجستیک آمریکا خیلی کار تهاجمی‌ای نمی‌شه انجام داد. اینجا باید نیروی دریایی آمریکا رو از مرزهامون دور نگه داریم، موشک‌های زمین به زمین بیشتری با دقت بالاتری داشته باشیم، پهپادهای بیشتر و ارزون قیمتی داشته باشیم، پدافند برد بلند و برد متوسط و برد کوتاه بیشتر و قوی‌تری داشته باشیم، نیروهای نیابتی قدرتمند داشته باشیم و چیزهای دیگه که خودت بهتر از من بلد هستی
> 
> یه بحث دیگه بحث قدرت‌های منطقه‌ای مثل ترکیه و پاکستان و عربستان هست. این‌جا ولی داستان فرق می‌کنه چون با دو مورد از این قدرت‌های نظامی در منطقه چند صد کلیومتر مرز زمینی داریم و اگه جنگی بشه مشابه جنگ ایران و عراق خواهد بود منتهی با تجهیزات مدرن‌تر. اینی که بگیم ما جلوی ترکیه یا پاکستان نیروی هوایی لازم نداریم رو اینجا اصلاً نمی‌شه پذیرفت. یعنی اگه روزی ترکیه یا پاکستان بخواد به ایران حمله کنه باید بشینیم دفاع کنیم و خاک بدیم؟ نمی‌خوایم حمله کنیم و خاک بگیریم؟ خب این که شدنی نیست و اگه کار به اینجا بکشه نارضایتی عمومی به حد خطرناکی بالا می‌ره
> 
> یه جنگنده مدرن مثل اف-۳۵ می‌تونه ۸ تن مهمات حمل کنه و از خودش هم دفاع کنه. مگه یه پهپاد چند تن مهمات جنگی می‌تونه بلند کنه آخه؟ الان مثلاً پهپاد غزه یا کمان ۲۲ بیشتر از ۵۰۰ کیلوگرم می‌تونند بمب حمل کنند؟ بعد بدون داشتن نیروی هوایی چطوری می‌خوایم از این پهپادها دفاع کنیم که نزدیک هدف بشن؟ اگه جنگنده‌های دشمن برای رهگیری پهپادهای ما بلند بشن برنامه ما چیه؟
> 
> الان اگه مثلاً ما شینوک‌هامون رو نداشتیم جا به جایی نیروهامون رو با چی می‌خواستیم انجام بدیم؟ اصلاً همین الانی که شینوک‌هامون رو داریم اگه نیروی هوایی نداشته باشیم چطوری می‌تونیم امنیت پروازشون رو تضمین کنیم؟ دیگه حداقل ۳ - ۴ اسکادران هواپیمای برتری هوایی می‌خوایم تا امنیت هوایی رو برقرار کنیم. نمی‌خوایم؟
> 
> ما سالها هست داریم تو نیروهوایی حرف از تولید داخل می‌زنیم. غیر از آذرخش و صاعقه و کوثر چی دیدیم تا الان؟ از همون کوثر چندتا سفارش داده شده و تولید شده؟ نمی‌شه امنیت کشور رو معطل کرد. اگه همین هفته بعد با آذربایجان و ترکیه کار به درگیری نظامی کشید چی؟
> 
> در زمینه هسته‌ای هم هیچ سیاست مشخصی دیده نمی‌شه. اگه هدف ما از برنامه هسته‌ای تولید سلاح هست و این برنامه هسته‌ای کاور برای اون هست باید یه بازه زمانی مشخصی براش داشته باشیم و طبق اون برنامه با پافشاری بریم جلو نه اینکه هر دولتی میاد سر کار ۱۸۰ درجه همه چیز عوض شه. الان بیش از ۲۰ سال از شروع پژوهش‌های هسته‌ای ایران گذشته و هنوز خبری نشده. برجامی که امضاء شد تمام سوراخ سنبه‌های برنامه ما رو به غرب لو داد و کل ایران رو پر از جاسوس کرد. بعد هم تمام مواد شکافت پذیر از ایران خارج شد و جاش اورانیوم طبیعی وارد شد. اگه این برنامه فعلی ما اهداف غیر نظامی داره همون جمع بشه خیلی بهتر هست چون با این حجم از تحریم که سالانه ده‌های میلیارد دلار ضرر هست نه توجیه اقتصادی داره و نه با این حجم چس مثقالی غنی سازی ما کاربردی هست. برای نمونه، برای تولید سوخت همون تنها راکتور تولید برق فعال کشور در بوشهر ظرفیت غنی‌سازی ایران باید نزدیک به ۱۰ برابر بشه و به زودی که ۲ تا راکتور هسته‌ای دیگه هم به بوشهر اضافه بشه باید ظرفیت ما ۳۰ برابر بشه. حالا طرح‌های دیگه مثل زیردریایی هسته‌ای و ... به کنار. و چیزی که خیلی کم راجع بهش صحبت می‌شه اما به زودی اتفاق می‌افته راکتور پژوهشی تهران هست که آخرهای عمرش هست و برنامه‌ای براش اعلام نشده
> 
> از طرف دیگه با تغییر دولت و روی کار اومدن رئیسی هم هنوز تغییرات مهمی در برنامه هسته‌ای ایران رخ نداده اما قطعاً هنوز برای قضاوت خیلی خیلی زود هست و باید حداقل ۶ ماه فرصت داد و بررسی کرد که چی می‌شه اما با تیمی که من از رئیسی می‌بینم خیلی امیدوارم نیستم و دلم می‌خواست افراد باسوادتری که تجربه بیشتری در زمینه دانش هسته‌ای دارن و بهشون هم می‌شه اعتماد کرد رو بذاره سر کار. الان رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی تحصیلات مرتبط با مهندسی هسته‌ای نداره هر چند که جزو لیست تحریم غرب مرتبط با برنامه هسته‌ای ایران بوده اما به نظرم این سازمان نیازمند کسی مثل علی اکبر صالحی هست اما بدون غرب زدگی. کسی که تحصیلات‌اش مرتبط با راه و ساختمان و در کنارش هوافضا هست بعید می‌دونم در فیزیک هسته‌ای حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشه​


من نگران درگیری در شمال نیستم ، من به شما قول می دهم اگر فردا تصمیم بگیریم به Syunik برویم ، آنها از انجام هر کاری می ترسند.

هدف از انبار موشک ها همیشه تنزل و نابودی نیروی هوایی دشمن بوده است. بمباران پایگاه های هوایی دشمن و باند پروازها برای تخریب تاسیسات و هواپیماها برای کاهش قدرت هوایی. حداقل اگر ایران بتواند به طور کامل عملیات نیروی هوایی دشمن را در 500 کیلومتری اطراف مرزهای خود منکر شود ، در این صورت قدرت هوایی دشمن به طور جدی تضعیف می شود. این استراتژی نهایی علیه ایالات متحده بود ، به همین دلیل آنها به طور مداوم در حال عقب نشینی از نیروی هوایی خود از ایران هستند.

من موافقم که ما نمی توانیم به طور کامل نیروی هوایی را کنار بگذاریم ، لزومی برای رهگیری و دفاع از حریم هوایی ایران وجود دارد ، اما پزشک فعلی به ما اجازه می دهد تا زمانی که به هواپیماهای رهگیر دسترسی پیدا نکنیم ، اوضاع را مدیریت کنیم. با اجرای منطقه مرگ برای 500 کیلومتر. اهمیت قدرت آتش ارزان مانند Raad-500 بهینه برای تولید سریال را نمی توان دست کم گرفت. من قول می دهم که آنها نتوانند لجستیک مناسبی را انجام دهند و از پایگاه هوایی خود برای حفظ نیروی هوایی خود به نحو احسن استفاده کنند.

به دلیل توانایی محدود ما در استفاده از هواپیما ، پزشک سالهاست که هر پایگاه هوایی منطقه ای را که با ما موشک می ایستد ، نابود می کند ، توانایی برتری هوایی محلی را از بین می برد ، و با حملات رایگان با امواج هواپیماهای بدون سرنشین و ازدحام برای از بین بردن دفاع هوایی.

این امر به طور کامل نیروی هوایی دشمن را حذف نمی کند ، بلکه آن را کاهش داده و سرعت پرواز را تا حدی کاهش می دهد که پهپادهای کم هزینه ما می توانند در مناطق اطراف مرز با نیروهای زمینی محافظت شده توسط پدافند هوایی عمل کنند.

در حالت ایده آل همانطور که گفته اید هرچه درگیری بیشتر شود ، مشکل تر می شود ، به همین دلیل است که شما به تدریج هزینه جنگ را برای دشمنان هر روز افزایش می دهید تا زمانی که تصمیم بگیرند آتش بس ارزشش را دارد ، این درگیری را کوتاه مدت نگه می دارد. علاوه بر این ، هنگام مشاهده نقشه ، پایگاه های هوایی آنها در نزدیکی ایران بسیار ناچیز است ، پایگاه های آنها تا حد زیادی در مرکز ، جنوب و غرب قرار دارد. نزدیکترین پایگاه هوایی در وان است و بسیار کوچک است. اگر فردا حرکت کنیم آنها نمی توانند واکنش موثری نشان دهند.

من بیشتر نگران درگیری بین ایران- باکو- ترکیه در کوتاه مدت هستم و سپس اسرائیل تصمیم می گیرد عملیات هوایی خود را آغاز کند. حرومزاده ها در این نوع بازی ها خوب هستند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I doubt if anything will happen up north. The military exercises were merely a warning. Iran didn't even showcase the best hardware or troops they have. However if Iran did decide to do anything, it would be a very limited and decisive operation. Using its advantages Iran could easily win.

Remember the Nakhchivan enclave is split from the rest of the Baku Republic. There's the larger eastern portion with Baku along the Caspian and then there's the western Nakhchivan enclave. Armenia lies firmly in between the two. I'm not referring to disputed territory in this case but rather internationally recognized Armenian territory which is being manned by Russian military police and Armenian troops at the moment.

So in case of any real conflict, Iran shares a physical border along the entire western stretch of Nakhchivan. Turkey only has access to Nakhchivan through a narrow mountain road in the north. This basically acts as a choke point against Turkey. This was by Soviet design but regardless it leaves Turkey in a precarious situation in regards to Nakhchivan with no physical access into Baku.

Meanwhile Iran could storm Nakhchivan through half a dozen entrance points. I don't believe that such an operation should last even more than a day if done properly. However a better option would be for Iran to simply use diplomacy with Baku. if that doesn't work then a more peaceful solution would be to sign an agreement with Armenia to build a diversionary road to avoid even touching Baku territory.

This would obviously enrage Aliyev but Iran could even sent in troops to protect the construction crews. This would all be done well within Armenian territory as well. This could even be carried out by Iranian army engineering crews. Obviously it would create an ideal situation for Israel to escalate tensions though. That's why I prefer a diplomatic solution.

Another option would be for Iran to arrest or impound Baku fishermen who tread into Iranian territorial waters. I'm sure they do this on a daily basis. Or perhaps seize or unexpectedly tax freight from Baku coming into Iran ? See the issue with this is that even from a business standpoint is doesn't make sense but it's Aliyev who started this by taxing and seizing Iranian truck drivers without any warning. If they had only been transparent about their concerns this could have been avoided.

These guys are really delusional thinking they can somehow stake a claim to northern Iran. Even during those protests which broke out during the Nagorno Karabakh conflict, they were very small scale, all together less than 1000 people. And they boast about how 20 million or 30 million Azeri will rise up in Iran. It's a delusional, a pure fantasy. Kurds are more likely to rise up in Turkey with support rather than any ethnic group in Iran.



Stryker1982 said:


> من نگران درگیری در شمال نیستم ، من به شما قول می دهم اگر فردا تصمیم بگیریم به Syunik برویم ، آنها از انجام هر کاری می ترسند.
> 
> هدف از انبار موشک ها همیشه تنزل و نابودی نیروی هوایی دشمن بوده است. بمباران پایگاه های هوایی دشمن و باند پروازها برای تخریب تاسیسات و هواپیماها برای کاهش قدرت هوایی. حداقل اگر ایران بتواند به طور کامل عملیات نیروی هوایی دشمن را در 500 کیلومتری اطراف مرزهای خود منکر شود ، در این صورت قدرت هوایی دشمن به طور جدی تضعیف می شود. این استراتژی نهایی علیه ایالات متحده بود ، به همین دلیل آنها به طور مداوم در حال عقب نشینی از نیروی هوایی خود از ایران هستند.
> 
> من موافقم که ما نمی توانیم به طور کامل نیروی هوایی را کنار بگذاریم ، لزومی برای رهگیری و دفاع از حریم هوایی ایران وجود دارد ، اما پزشک فعلی به ما اجازه می دهد تا زمانی که به هواپیماهای رهگیر دسترسی پیدا نکنیم ، اوضاع را مدیریت کنیم. با اجرای منطقه مرگ برای 500 کیلومتر. اهمیت قدرت آتش ارزان مانند Raad-500 بهینه برای تولید سریال را نمی توان دست کم گرفت. من قول می دهم که آنها نتوانند لجستیک مناسبی را انجام دهند و از پایگاه هوایی خود برای حفظ نیروی هوایی خود به نحو احسن استفاده کنند.
> 
> به دلیل توانایی محدود ما در استفاده از هواپیما ، پزشک سالهاست که هر پایگاه هوایی منطقه ای را که با ما موشک می ایستد ، نابود می کند ، توانایی برتری هوایی محلی را از بین می برد ، و با حملات رایگان با امواج هواپیماهای بدون سرنشین و ازدحام برای از بین بردن دفاع هوایی.
> 
> این امر به طور کامل نیروی هوایی دشمن را حذف نمی کند ، بلکه آن را کاهش داده و سرعت پرواز را تا حدی کاهش می دهد که پهپادهای کم هزینه ما می توانند در مناطق اطراف مرز با نیروهای زمینی محافظت شده توسط پدافند هوایی عمل کنند.
> 
> در حالت ایده آل همانطور که گفته اید هرچه درگیری بیشتر شود ، مشکل تر می شود ، به همین دلیل است که شما به تدریج هزینه جنگ را برای دشمنان هر روز افزایش می دهید تا زمانی که تصمیم بگیرند آتش بس ارزشش را دارد ، این درگیری را کوتاه مدت نگه می دارد. علاوه بر این ، هنگام مشاهده نقشه ، پایگاه های هوایی آنها در نزدیکی ایران بسیار ناچیز است ، پایگاه های آنها تا حد زیادی در مرکز ، جنوب و غرب قرار دارد. نزدیکترین پایگاه هوایی در وان است و بسیار کوچک است. اگر فردا حرکت کنیم آنها نمی توانند واکنش موثری نشان دهند.
> 
> من بیشتر نگران درگیری بین ایران- باکو- ترکیه در کوتاه مدت هستم و سپس اسرائیل تصمیم می گیرد عملیات هوایی خود را آغاز کند. حرومزاده ها در این نوع بازی ها خوب هستند.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> I doubt if anything will happen up north. The military exercises were merely a warning. Iran didn't even showcase the best hardware or troops they have. However if Iran did decide to do anything, it would be a very limited and decisive operation. Using its advantages Iran could easily win.
> 
> Remember the Nakhchivan enclave is split from the rest of the Baku Republic. There's the larger eastern portion with Baku along the Caspian and then there's the western Nakhchivan enclave. Armenia lies firmly in between the two. I'm not referring to disputed territory in this case but rather internationally recognized Armenian territory which is being manned by Russian military police and Armenian troops at the moment.
> 
> So in case of any real conflict, Iran shares a physical border along the entire western stretch of Nakhchivan. Turkey only has access to Nakhchivan through a narrow mountain road in the north. This basically acts as a choke point against Turkey. This was by Soviet design but regardless it leaves Turkey a very dangerous route into Nakhchivan and no real access into Baku.
> 
> Meanwhile Iran could storm Nakhchivan through half a dozen entrance points. I don't believe that such an operation should last even more than a day if done properly. However a better option would be for Iran to simply use diplomacy with Baku. if that doesn't work then a more peaceful solution would be to sign an agreement with Armenia to build a diversion road to avoid even touching Baku territory.
> 
> This would obviously enrage Aliyev but Iran could even sent in troops to protect the construction crews. This would all be done within Armenian territory as well. This could even be carried out by Iranian army engineering crews. Obviously it would create an ideal situation for Israel to escalate tensions though. That's why I prefer a diplomatic solution.
> 
> Another option would be for Iran to arrest or impound Baku fishermen who tread into Iranian territorial waters. I'm sure they do this on a daily basis. Or perhaps seize or unexpectedly tax freight from Baku coming into Iran ? See the issue with this is that even from a business standpoint is doesn't make sense but it's Aliyev who started this by taxing and seizing Iranian truck drivers without any warning. If they had only been transparent about their concerns this could have been avoided.
> 
> These guys are really delusional thinking they can somehow stake a claim to northern Iran. Even during those protests which broke out during the Nagorno Karabakh conflict, they were very small scale, all together less than 1000 people. And they boast about how 20 million or 30 million Azeri will rise up in Iran. It's a delusional, a pure fantasy. Kurds are more likely to rise up in Turkey with support rather than any ethnic group in Iran.



Indeed, I agree completely. I was speaking in a hypothetical sense, that this can be achieved, even if the ground forces are not particularly "modernized" if the preparations are done well in advance. All possibilities should be considered especially if someone tries to force issue of the Syunik corridor which is a redline for Iran. Every preparation needs to be made in advance. This shit escalates fast with one mistake.

I also don't rule out a possible pre-emptive missile strike in the republic of Baku if their is good information about new Israeli equipment transferred there to be used against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

@SalarHaqq 

What do you think of all that's going on.

Are we being fooled here? Getting into a unneeded confrontation or being baited with 2 other nations while the Zio's hit us from behind or is this confrontation with the Baku government a necessity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444375518569193477
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431500688928935943



Iran has military presence in Yemen, Syria, Lebanon, Palestine, Iraq, Jordan, Qatar, Venezuela, Egypt, Africa, and more.

Guess it depends what your definition of military presence is. I consider advisors, technicians, engineers, Quds force operatives, local cell networks, etc as a military Presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444690445766909961
So far, I am very pleased with Amir. Thank you Amir Abdollahian.

Pitty for every second we had Zarif. Pitty for every coffee he spoiled with the westerners.

#No to the bad deal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

The issue is that they don't want to rejoin the deal. They want to renegotiate it, which is unacceptable. They can't keep their word. Every new administration will want to modify or renegotiate again and again. Forget it. 

If they were serious, then they were simply contact Iran directly, sign the agreement, void all the sanctions and Iran would comply with its end. They're not serious so there is no point.



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444406598819061767
> So far, I am very pleased with Amir. Thank you Amir Abdollahian.
> 
> Pitty for every second we had Zarif. Pitty for every coffee he spoiled with the westerners.
> 
> #No to the bad deal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444320925692870661

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444604671256055811

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> The issue is that they don't want to rejoin the deal. They want to renegotiate it, which is unacceptable. They can't keep their word. Every new administration will want to modify or renegotiate again and again. Forget it.
> 
> If they were serious, then they were simply contact Iran directly, sign the agreement, void all the sanctions and Iran would comply with its end. They're not serious so there is no point.



Yepp,
That is why I said “no to the bad deal” and not “no to the deal “

Also the original deal should be implemented in the correct way and not like before. Otherwise it is a loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

more instability inside Kabul, Afghanistan. A blast outside a mosque targeting Taliban.





More infighting inside Aden, Yemen. Internet is cut off in Aden. 10 people dead.








Yemen: Yemeni officials say clashes between UAE-backed STC and a rival splinter group in the southern port city of Aden have left at least 10 dead, including four civilians Aden, 'Adan Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map-


Yemen: Yemeni officials say clashes between UAE-backed STC and a rival splinter group in the southern port city of Aden have left at least 10 dead, including four civilians. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com












Internet service has been cut off in the governorates of Aden and Abyan, in southern Yemen, since dawn today Zinjibar,Abyan Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Internet service has been cut off in the governorates of Aden and Abyan, in southern Yemen, since dawn today. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

Think about it, they signed a deal with the TALIBAN and got humiliated and the Taliban did not live up to any of the terms. On the other hand they don't trust Iran with JCPOA ? They give Israel tens of billions a month whereas if they were to do business with Iran they could immediately sell Iran 100+ passenger planes, supporting tens of thousands of well paying jobs in the US and that would just be the start. They're not too bright, these Americans, when it comes to politics. 

British are even worse. They screwed themselves with Brexit, left the EU common market. Now have fuel shortages. They sanctioned Russia, Iran, Venezuela, Cut themselves off from any supplies of discount fuel. I guess they can buy fuel from their AUKUS allies ? They can purchase fuel from the US at highly inflated prices if they like. Freedom fuel.



Shawnee said:


> Yepp,
> That is why I said “no to the bad deal” and not “no to the deal “
> 
> Also the original deal should be implemented in the correct way and not like before. Otherwise it is a loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

sha ah said:


> Think about it, they signed a deal with the TALIBAN and got humiliated and the Taliban did not live up to any of the terms. On the other hand they don't trust Iran with JCPOA ? They give Israel tens of billions a month whereas if they were to do business with Iran they could immediately sell Iran 100+ passenger planes, supporting tens of thousands of well paying jobs in the US and that would just be the start. They're not too bright, these Americans, when it comes to politics.
> 
> British are even worse. They screwed themselves with Brexit, left the EU common market. Now have fuel shortages. They sanctioned Russia, Iran, Venezuela, Cut themselves off from any supplies of discount fuel. I guess they can buy fuel from their AUKUS allies ? They can purchase fuel from the US at highly inflated prices if they like. Freedom fuel.


Just like freedom gas shoved into European Markets. 

They have no brain left to use, half of American white racists are already avoiding vaccination since they think that it is a Deep state project. They say that corona virus is a lie and it is a made up story. 

Guess that Trump was one of these brainless retards who saw all their aspirations in Israel and glory of this apartheid state. 

You cannot expect these fools to think rationally, all they Care about is Israel.


----------



## QWECXZ

رفتار احمقانه و بدون اقتدار جهوری اسهالی باعث شد تا باکو علاوه بر آزاد کردن کسانی که به سفارت حمله کردن امروز اعلام کنه که برای ۵ کیلومتر جاده که در خاک این جرثومه فساد هست رانندگان ما باید ۳۰۰ دلار بدن
علاوه بر اون رزمایش مشترکی رو با ترکیه تدارک دیدن کنار مرز ما

حالا باز بگید قدرت منطقه‌ای و موشک و فلان. تا نیروی هوایی و متحدینی که سرشون به تنشون بیارزه نباشه آش همین هست و کاسه همین کاسه​


----------



## TheImmortal

Turkey, Azerbaijan Plan Military Drills After Iran Moved Forces


Turkey plans to hold joint military exercises with Azerbaijan this week in a region bordering Iran after the government in Baku criticized Tehran for staging army drills near its border.




www.bloomberg.com





Still curious why Iran helped Erodgan during the coup attempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444697278963453960

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> Turkey, Azerbaijan Plan Military Drills After Iran Moved Forces
> 
> 
> Turkey plans to hold joint military exercises with Azerbaijan this week in a region bordering Iran after the government in Baku criticized Tehran for staging army drills near its border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still curious why Iran helped Erodgan during the coup attempt.


مشکل از اردوغان نیست تنها. مشکل از ترکیه هست که بیش از حد داره قدرتمند می‌شه در حالیکه ایران حدود ۱۰ سال هست داره درجا می‌زنه
جایگزین اردوغان یه فرد بدتر می‌تونه باشه که این بار سکولار و ضد ایران هم باشه و همین تنش اندک با اسرائیل و آمریکا رو هم نداشته باشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Draco.IMF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444697278963453960


Hame ma ino midoonim. Sahyunista shayad 10.000 bar amaliyat aley ma anjam dadan vali ma shayad 1 ya 2 bar. oon ham be zoor. oon yek ya do bar ham enghadr zaeef boode ke aslan ghodrate baazdaarandegi nadashte. az terrore tehrani moghaddam ta in hame enfejar va terror daneshmandan ma hatta yek amaliyat dorost hesabi anjam nadadim. in agha rahbar ba esraeil hast ya ba iran? man ke sar dar nemiaram.


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> Hame ma ino midoonim. Sahyunista shayad 10.000 bar amaliyat aley ma anjam dadan vali ma shayad 1 ya 2 bar. oon ham be zoor. oon yek ya do bar ham enghadr zaeef boode ke aslan ghodrate baazdaarandegi nadashte. az terrore tehrani moghaddam ta in hame enfejar va terror daneshmandan ma hatta yek amaliyat dorost hesabi anjam nadadim. in agha rahbar ba esraeil hast ya ba iran? man ke sar dar nemiaram.



There was an attack on the Karaj facility?

During the last round of violence between Gaza and Israel, Israel's father of nuclear technology (or something) was killed after his Hotel was set on fire. So I think there is indeed some level of back and forth going on. Regardless, Iran's nuclear progress cannot and be stopped and we're on the cusp of a war that will hopefully push Israel out of Azerbaijan for good.


QWECXZ said:


> مشکل از اردوغان نیست تنها. مشکل از ترکیه هست که بیش از حد داره قدرتمند می‌شه در حالیکه ایران حدود ۱۰ سال هست داره درجا می‌زنه
> جایگزین اردوغان یه فرد بدتر می‌تونه باشه که این بار سکولار و ضد ایران هم باشه و همین تنش اندک با اسرائیل و آمریکا رو هم نداشته باشه​



Agreed, both Azerbaijan and Turkey will always be a problem for Iran due to their "Pan-Turkish" goals which transcend simple geo-politics. This isn't just about "influence" or "economics/trade", no. The issue is cultural, ethnic and rooted in pride (which is never a good thing).

Let's hope Iran has enough missiles to ruin both nations if ever the need arises, but it doesn't have to be this way.


TheImmortal said:


> Turkey, Azerbaijan Plan Military Drills After Iran Moved Forces
> 
> 
> Turkey plans to hold joint military exercises with Azerbaijan this week in a region bordering Iran after the government in Baku criticized Tehran for staging army drills near its border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still curious why Iran helped Erodgan during the coup attempt.



I guess a "stable" Turkey is bette than a one in turmoil?

idk, Turkey and Iran were going to buttheads sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> There was an attack on the Karaj facility?
> 
> During the last round of violence between Gaza and Israel, Israel's father of nuclear technology (or something) was killed after his Hotel was set on fire. So I think there is indeed some level of back and forth going on. Regardless, Iran's nuclear progress cannot and be stopped and we're on the cusp of a war that will hopefully push Israel out of Azerbaijan for good.


Bale dadash. aks ha mahvareh ke montasher shode in ro neshoon mide.

dar morede koshte shodan ''pedar hasteyi esraeil'' in ham bish az khialbaafi nist. aslan rabti be amaliyat iran nadare. mesle inke yaroo dar eterazat ye sangi be kallash khorde ya ye chizi bordan bimarestan didan morde. sennesh ham kheyli bala bood. aslan rabti be iran nadare. ma hich amaliyat aleye maghamat ya daneshmandan esraeli anjam nadadim. 0 = sefr.. hichi.

natijash hamin mishe ke mibini. chand hafte pish, saakhtemun hasas ro dar karaj monfajer kardan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> Bale dadash. aks ha mahvareh ke montasher shode in ro neshoon mide.
> 
> dar morede koshte shodan ''pedar hasteyi esraeil'' in ham bish az khialbaafi nist. aslan rabti be amaliyat iran nadare. mesle inke yaroo dar eterazat ye sangi be kallash khorde ya ye chizi bordan bimarestan didan morde. sennesh ham kheyli bala bood. aslan rabti be iran nadare. ma hich amaliyat aleye maghamat ya daneshmandan esraeli anjam nadadim. 0 = sefr.. hichi.
> 
> natijash hamin mishe ke mibini. chand hafte pish, saakhtemun hasas ro dar karaj monfajer kardan.



This totally flew underneath my radar.... was there any pictures of this? 

Or was is that one building ISI was showing satellite pictures of?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> This totally flew underneath my radar.... was there any pictures of this?
> 
> Or was is that one building ISI was showing satellite pictures of?


Khoda ro shokr ke in ziad montasher nashode. aabroo ma az ini ke rafte bishtar miraft. bale hamoon saakhtemooni ke aksha mahvarehyi roo twitter montasher shode bood. hamoone. bikhial in mozoo beshim. dar moredesh ham ziad sohbat nakonim, makhsusan be zaboone engilisi. bezar in faramoosh beshe. aabroo rizi vaase iran.

rahbar enghelab khaabide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

TURKEY-AZ military exercise is of no concern. Aliev ate his own words, he went high on Israeli support. Now he has to Hide behind Turkey like a rat. It is not an important event. 

In only One case, Iran will hit them both, and it is in case they try to absorb Nakhchivan. It will change regional geo politics and Iran won't tolerate it. Which i am sure that non of the two would try out because of Iranian sensitivity. 

Let them hold a thousand military drills, who cares really?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

*Guys, i have a question. 

What the hell is Armenia doing? Are they really this stupid and retarded? *

For God's sake, as if they don't exist. How come we capture their land?


----------



## aryobarzan

_Highlights from just published BBC report about the corrupt leaders of this world..on the TOP: you guessed it.._*The Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev 

The Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev and his family, who have been accused of looting their own country, are one example.
The investigation found the Aliyevs and their close associates have secretly been involved in property deals in the UK worth more than £400m.

Other documents show how Azerbeijan's ruling Aliyev family have secretly acquired UK property using offshore companies.
The files show how the family - long accused of corruption in the central Asian nation - bought 17 properties, including a £33m office block in London for the president's 11-year-old son Heyder Aliyev.
The building in Mayfair was bought by a front company owned by a family friend of President Ilham in 2009.
It was transferred one month later to Hedyer.
The research also reveals how another office block owned by the family nearby was sold to the Crown Estate for £66m in 2018.
The Crown Estate said it carried out the checks required in law at the time of purchase but is now looking into the matter.





*


Others

*Tony Blair: * Ex-UK PM Tony Blair and his wife saved £312,000 in stamp duty when they bought a London office*. *
*King of Jordan: *King of Jordan secretly amassed a property empire in the UK and US worth more than £70m (over $100m).
*Kenya President Uhuru Kenyatta* and six members of his family secretly owned a network of offshore companies. They have been linked to 11 firms - one of which was valued as holding assets of $30m
Members of Pakistan Prime Minister Imran Khan's inner circle, including cabinet ministers and their families, secretly own companies and trusts holding millions of dollars
The law firm founded by *President Nicos Anastasiades of Cyprus* appears to have provided fake owners to disguise the real owner of a series of offshore companies - a former Russian politician who had been accused of embezzlement. However, the law firm denies this
*Ukraine's President Volodymyr Zelensky* transferred his stake in a secret offshore company just before he won the 2019 election
*Ecuador President Guillermo Lasso*, a former banker, replaced a Panamanian foundation that made monthly payments to his close family members with a trust based in South Dakota in the US









Pandora Papers: Secret wealth and dealings of world leaders exposed


The offshore dealings of presidents, prime ministers and royalty feature in the Pandora Papers.



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

It's funny how Aliyev hides behind Turkey like a little rat he is. What do you expect from this little man ? He was given the role of president from his father. He was born entitled like MBS, never worked a day in his life. Spends the countries GDP like his personal credit card. His wife is vice president for life. Think about it.

In any case, I don't think that any of this will lead to a military conflict. Diverting the current highway which goes into Armenia won't even be very difficult. Tiny portions of it barely skim the borders of the Baku Republic. Like I've said before, another option is for Iran to tax and seize trucks from Baku going into Iran. Their fishing operations which stray into Iranian waters can also be treated the same way. 

As far as the nuclear deal goes, the Zionists are desperate. Trying anything and everything they can to harm Iran's nuclear program in anyway. But in the big picture they can't do anything significant. Ironically the harder they try, the more secure the program becomes and the deeper it goes underground. The Zionists are afraid to strike Iran directly because they know that Iran can retaliate and hit Dimona for example. In my opinion, Iran should build atleast 1 or 2 more nuclear facilities just for power generation. Iran should forget the nuclear deal, it's dead in the water. 

Iran should instead focus on its own internal capabilities and strengthening ties with countries like China, Russia or others who want to cooperate on a fair and level playing field. Iran should also work on an alternative to Swift, perhaps encrypted blockchain ? digital currencies ? special institutions to allow and encourage business with whomever is ready and willing to trade with Iran.



Muhammed45 said:


> TURKEY-AZ military exercise is of no concern. Aliev ate his own words, he went high on Israeli support. Now he has to Hide behind Turkey like a rat. It is not an important event.
> 
> In only One case, Iran will hit them both, and it is in case they try to absorb Nakhchivan. It will change regional geo politics and Iran won't tolerate it. Which i am sure that non of the two would try out because of Iranian sensitivity.
> 
> Let them hold a thousand military drills, who cares really?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Draco.IMF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444697278963453960



*Breaking News:* The sky is Blue - Iranian Intelligence Services


----------



## sha ah

This map nicely shows Armenia and Azerbaijan, except Stepanakert is still under Armenian control with Russian military police there now. Anyways that little chunk on the left of Armenia is the Nakhchivan enclave. The east of Nakhchivan borders Armenia, the west borders Iran. Only the north western tip, one mountain road connects Turkey to it.

Again it's a perfect choke point. Iran has access to Nakhchivan along the enclaves entire western border. Turkey doesn't even have access to Baku directly and even if they get their little Turkish corridor, again it's vulnerable since it's going to be one single road which has to cross through Armenian territory, Armenian troops, Russian military, etc.

If diplomacy doesn't work Iran should sign a deal with Armenia/Russia, send in military engineers and divert the parts of the highway which skim Baku territory. That will enrage Aliyev. but if they try anything Iran can hit them with a few dozen missiles as a slap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

sha ah said:


> It's funny how Aliyev hides behind Turkey like a little rat he is. What do you expect from this little man ? He was given the role of president from his father. He was born entitled like MBS, never worked a day in his life. Spends the countries GDP like his personal credit card. His wife is vice president for life. Think about it.
> 
> In any case, I don't think that any of this will lead to a military conflict. Diverting the current highway which goes into Armenia won't even be very difficult. Tiny portions of it barely skim the borders of the Baku Republic. Like I've said before, another option is for Iran to tax and seize trucks from Baku going into Iran. Their fishing operations which stray into Iranian waters can also be treated the same way.
> 
> As far as the nuclear deal goes, the Zionists are desperate. Trying anything and everything they can to harm Iran's nuclear program in anyway. But in the big picture they can't do anything significant. Ironically the harder they try, the more secure the program becomes and the deeper it goes underground. The Zionists are afraid to strike Iran directly because they know that Iran can retaliate and hit Dimona for example. In my opinion, Iran should build atleast 1 or 2 more nuclear facilities just for power generation. Iran should forget the nuclear deal, it's dead in the water.
> 
> Iran should instead focus on its own internal capabilities and strengthening ties with countries like China, Russia or others who want to cooperate on a fair and level playing field. Iran should also work on an alternative to Swift, perhaps encrypted blockchain ? digital currencies ? special institutions to allow and encourage business with whomever is ready and willing to trade with Iran.


Currently Azerbaijan is a banana Republic led by a rat. It doesn't carry geo political weight but only a headache to Iran. 

We should work on Hezbollah of Azerbaijan which announced existence right after Raisi won the elections. They congratulate Raisi before many. This is just a hint and we have to arm them and support them. They know what to do

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Recently released Pandora Papers with over 12 million documents expose the corruption of the King of Jordan, Tony Blair, president of Ukraine Zelensky, politicians close to Imran Khan in Pakistan and Aliyev of Azerbaijan. Perfect timing don't you think ? Nice picture of Aliyev below, the pink in particular really suits him imo.







*Crown estate bought £67m London property from family of Azerbaijan ruler*

Leak reveals firms linked to Aliyev family – repeatedly accused of corruption – have traded nearly £400m of UK property














Crown estate bought £67m London property from family of Azerbaijan ruler


Leak reveals firms linked to Aliyev family – repeatedly accused of corruption – have traded nearly £400m of UK property




www.theguardian.com





The Queen’s crown estate has launched an internal review over a £67m London property it appears to have bought from Azerbaijan’s multimillionaire ruling family – which has repeatedly been accused of corruption.

Details of the purchase are contained in the Pandora papers, which reveal how a network of offshore companies linked to the family and associates of the Azerbaijani president, Ilham Aliyev, has traded close to £400m of UK property over the past 15 years.

The property purchases include one building acquired for £33.5m in 2009 by an offshore company beneficially owned by President Aliyev’s son, Heydar, who was then only 11 years old.

The revelations raise questions about potential loopholes in the UK’s property registration system, and whether they prevent proper due diligence, even by a body such as the crown estate, nominally owned by the UK monarch and run by commissioners for the benefit of the nation’s finances.

A spokesperson for the estate, which manages £15bn of property assets, said: “Before our purchase of [the building] we conducted checks including those required by UK law. At the time we did not establish any reason why the transaction should not proceed. Given the potential concerns raised, we are looking into the matter.”

Aliyev has ruled Azerbaijan since succeeding his father as president in 2003 and has presided over a country that is frequently accused of human rights abuses, rigged elections and systemic corruption.

In 2015, a European parliament resolution called on “EU authorities to conduct a thorough investigation into the corruption allegations against President Aliyev and members of his family”, following a series of stories by Azerbaijani investigative journalists accusing the first family of personally benefiting from state contracts and business deals.

In 2017, the human rights campaign group Freedom House also criticised the country for “widespread and pervasive” corruption in a report. “As long as the ruling elites continue to enrich themselves at the expense of the public purse, government anti-corruption measures will have limited impact,” it said.





The Conduit Street building in London. Photograph: Martin Godwin/The Guardian 

In August 2018, the crown estate paid £66.5m for 56-60 Conduit Street, an eight-storey office and retailing property in London’s Mayfair, which it bought from a British Virgin Islands-based company called Hiniz Trade & Investment.

Hiniz had acquired the building for £35.5m in 2009, and the Pandora papers show how the ownership of the company was passed from the president’s daughter, Arzu Aliyeva, to her grandfather Arif Pashayev, who then placed the company into a trust in 2015.

The leaked files do not show the source of the funds originally injected into Hiniz, but disclosure of the company’s shareholders – and the manner in which ownership was switched between members of Azerbaijan’s first family – raises fresh questions about whether the transaction should be investigated on money-laundering concerns.

Dylan Kennedy, a former UK law enforcement officer and director of the financial due diligence company Intelpool, said: “The onward sale of any property that had originally been purchased with potentially dirty funds completes the money laundering cycle, by providing a fresh paper trail that effectively legitimises the proceeds. In this case, if the source of funds is shown to be questionable, the sale of a property to the crown estate is the pinnacle of legitimisation.”

The crown estate said it had been “provided with details of the ultimate beneficial owner of Hiniz Trade and Investment Limited, but no other ownership details”.





Arzu Aliyeva, daughter of Azerbaijan’s president, votes in the 2018 presidential election. Photograph: Yegor Aleyev/TASS
The deal is not the first time the Aliyev family’s London property investments have caused controversy.

In 2018, the Solicitors Regulation Authority fined a London solicitor £45,000 for failings connected to the property investments of President Aliyev’s daughters, Leyla and Arzu Aliyeva. The tribunal found the solicitor had failed to conduct enhanced due diligence in a case that should have raised money-laundering risks.

The UK government has repeatedly promised to introduce a compulsory register of overseas owners of property in the country amid concern that vast swathes of real estate are secretly held by owners who hide behind shell companies in tax havens.

The Pandora papers have removed some of that invisibility, revealing for the first time how, between 2006 and 2017, the Aliyevs and associates spent £389m secretly acquiring 27 properties using a network of offshore companies. Twelve of those properties have since been sold for a combined total of £374m.

Properties that the documents show the Aliyev-connected offshore companies still own include: a house in an exclusive new-build Kensington development, where homes are advertised with features including a swimming pool, Jacuzzi and a gym/cinema, and which Land Registry records state was bought for £29.3m in 2012; and three apartments in an exclusive Knightsbridge block located within metres of the department store Harrods and Hyde Park, which were acquired for about £5m in 2006.

The Aliyev family did not respond to efforts to contact them.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> @SalarHaqq
> @aryobarzan
> @TheImmortal
> @Blue In Green
> 
> How much do you think Israel is behind this pan-Turk push in Azerbaijan?



The zionist entity (there's no such thing as "Israel") is 100% behind all this. It has nothing much to do with neo-Ottomanism, in fact. Only few years prior to its collapse did the Ottoman empire engage in pan-Turkism. Otherwise the Ottoman empire never considered Shia Muslim Azarbaijanis as a potential asset. No, this is a zionist project at its core. I will soon post a thread highlighting the absolutely central role of an Isra"el"i scholar by the name of Brenda Schaffer in the so-called Azarbaijan Republic's connivance with anti-Iranian separatism.

As for those who claim Iran started hostilities against Tel Aviv, and that the latter would stop engineering "ethnic" separatism if Iran ceased supporting the Palestinian and Lebanese Resistance, all I can say is this: before 1979, Iran used to be a client state of Isra"el". And back in the day zionist, freemason, and Haifan Bahai networks used to deprive Iran of her sovereignty. So no, Iran didn't start the hostilities. They did.

I would also invite everyone to look up the Bernard Lewis and Oded Yinon plans for the "Middle East", as well as to take a look at the infamous Ralph Peters map of West Asia... Very clearly, the zionist occupation regime and the US have no tolerance for any strong nation-state in West Asia. So the idea that Iran would gain from normalizing ties with Washington in order to be able to counter threats emanating from its neighbors, is nothing but dangerous delusion.

Keep in mind that only the glorious Islamic Republic and its Supreme Leader (modda zella al-'ali) can safeguard Iran's terroritorial integrity. Had any other regime been in power, Iran would be either a US vassal like before 1979, or balkanized along so-called "ethnic" lines.

- - - - - -



Stryker1982 said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> What do you think of all that's going on.
> 
> Are we being fooled here? Getting into a unneeded confrontation or being baited with 2 other nations while the Zio's hit us from behind or is this confrontation with the Baku government a necessity.



It is completely justified, dadash. An Azarbaijani activist publicly threatened with death the representative of the Leader of all Muslims and vice-regent of hazrate Emam Zaman ('ajal Allah ta'alah farajaho al-sharif) ie seyyed Ali Khamenei, an Iranian commander stated that Syrian insurgents shipped in by Erdogan are still present near Iran's borders, etc.

But no, Iran is not going to start a war of aggression. I don't know where this notion stems from in some peoples' minds. Also, please don't assume that Iran is going to fall for any of the schemes hatched by the masters of "divide & conquer" (ie the zionists). Iranian drills were and are meant to convey a message, no more and certainly no less. And, the message definitely got through. Just look at how the regime in Ankara first tried to underplay the event, and now suddenly is panicking to the point of preparing a joint wargame with Baku in response.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> Turkey, Azerbaijan Plan Military Drills After Iran Moved Forces
> 
> 
> Turkey plans to hold joint military exercises with Azerbaijan this week in a region bordering Iran after the government in Baku criticized Tehran for staging army drills near its border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still curious why Iran helped Erodgan during the coup attempt.


Probably because when it really came down to it,irans political leadership considered that erdogan,despite all of the problems that they had with him,was far and away preferable to the anti-iranian gulenists being in power in turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sineva said:


> Probably because when it really came down to it,irans political leadership considered that erdogan,despite all of the problems that they had with him,was far and away preferable to the anti-iranian gulenists being in power in turkey.



Enough said. Iran's Leadership is extremely aware. Gülenists would have thrown their weight behind the MKO.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> The zionist entity (there's no such thing as "Israel") is 100% behind all this. It has nothing much to do with neo-Ottomanism, in fact.



Disagree with this assessment. While there is no secret that Baku and Tel Aviv have warm relations. The current situation is more due to the rise of Neo-Ottanism or Erdoganism being promoted to unite all “Crescent” flags especially ones speaking Turkic dialect.

Turkey went from a policy of “zero problems with neighbors” to problems with the entire Middle East (Israel, Greece, Syria, Iraq, Armenia, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, etc).

There was always a threat of Turkish and Ottoman Nationalism, but Turkey played the long game from 1995-2010 where they collected enough economic clout from Europe and US and collected enough ToT from their Arms industry to be able to one day be more independent. The Syrian civil war was the start or excuse of a expanding Turkey.

Turkey like Iran has a rich history. And Turkey like Iran wants power in a region that was once under their control. Turkey and Iran are the few non artificial states that exist in a region dominated by colonial drawn lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Disagree with this assessment. While there is no secret that Baku and Tel Aviv have warm relations. The current situation is more due to the rise of Neo-Ottanism or Erdoganism being promoted to unite all “Crescent” flags especially ones speaking Turkic dialect.
> 
> Turkey went from a policy of “zero problems with neighbors” to problems with the entire Middle East (Israel, Greece, Syria, Iraq, Armenia, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, etc).
> 
> There was always a threat of Turkish and Ottoman Nationalism, but Turkey played the long game from 1995-2010 where they collected enough economic clout from Europe and US and collected enough ToT from their Arms industry to be able to one day be more independent. The Syrian civil war was the start or excuse of a expanding Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey like Iran has a rich history. And Turkey like Iran wants power in a region that was once under their control. Turkey and Iran are the few non artificial states that exist in a region dominated by colonial drawn lines.



Turkey is empowered by the west and the zionists. Its economic growth is reliant on debt - to whom, well, we all know. Moreover, Turkey is a NATO member and as such, follows the US agenda.

As said, it is a zionist scholar, a certain Brenda Schaffer - not a Turkish one, who laid down the contemporary intellectual blueprint for Azari separatism against Iran. But I'm going to open a thread on this one soon.

Ottomanism is intrinsically different from pan-Turkism. This is a zionist scheme with Turkey trying to ride the wave, not the other way around. 

The masterminds of the project to break up Iran along so-called "ethnic" lines are Isra"el"i zionists: 









Dismantle Iran Now


In Iran, more and more non-Persian minorities— who make up about half the country’s population—are demanding independence, suggesting that Iran could disintegrate into ethnic/national states. Th




besacenter.org





Even certain salafists like the Pakistani, University of Madinah-trained Yaser Qadhi have presented Atatürk as an associate of the Dönme. The Turkish Republic, with or without the AKP, is freemason and zionist at its very foundational core.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Guys believe me or not I have lost around 0.3 billion tomans on hellish crypto

What I have gained is:

Never invest on shitcoins

Never do futures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Turkey is empowered by the west and the zionists. Its economic growth is reliant on debt - to whom, well, we all know. Moreover, Turkey is a NATO member and as such, follows the US agenda.
> 
> As said, it is a zionist scholar, a certain Brenda Schaffer - not a Turkish one, who laid down the contemporary intellectual blueprint for Azari separatism against Iran. But I'm going to open a thread on this one soon.
> 
> Ottomanism is intrinsically different from pan-Turkism. This is a zionist scheme with Turkey trying to ride the wave, not the other way around.
> 
> The masterminds of the project to break up Iran along so-called "ethnic" lines are Isra"el"i zionists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dismantle Iran Now
> 
> 
> In Iran, more and more non-Persian minorities— who make up about half the country’s population—are demanding independence, suggesting that Iran could disintegrate into ethnic/national states. Th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besacenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even certain salafists like the Pakistani, University of Madinah-trained Yaser Qadhi have presented Atatürk as an associate of the Dönme. The Turkish Republic, with or without the AKP, is freemason and zionist at its very foundational core.



Wether Zionist influence exists (in Turkey) or doesn’t is irrelevant. Same as wether Iran is an Islamic Republic or not. Whatever system of government takes hold in Iran or Turkey, if it gains enough power will want to expand due to its historical nature as a rich global power.

Shah and IR of Iran were two different systems of government and both had designs on the Middle East.

Thus my point is even if Zionist influence was 0%, Turkey would still expand. And in this day of “proxy” and “satellite” state warfare it makes sense for Turkey to align with Turkic linguistic countries just as it makes sense for Iran to align with Shiite and Shiite derivative religions.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Wether Zionist influence exists (in Turkey) or doesn’t is irrelevant. Same as wether Iran is an Islamic Republic or not. Whatever system of government takes hold in Iran or Turkey, if it gains enough power will want to expand due to its historical nature as a rich global power.
> 
> Shah and IR of Iran were two different systems of government and both had designs on the Middle East.
> 
> Thus my point is even if Zionist influence was 0%, Turkey would still expand. And in this day of “proxy” and “satellite” state warfare it makes sense for Turkey to align with Turkic linguistic countries just as it makes sense for Iran to align with Shiite and Shiite derivative religions.



Before Erdogan, Turkey refrained from intervening in the region despite decades of economic growth. On its own, Turkey would represent no challenge to Iran. Only a Turkey playing into Isra"el"'s and the US's hands can pose a threat to Iran, if at all. Because unlike Iran, Turkey is deriving its power from its relationship with the west and Isra"el". It is not a self-sufficient and fully independent actor like Iran.

Those elements inside Turkey pushing for confrontation with Iran are either outright zionist or patsies doing Isra"el"'s bidding without realizing it. Expansion can take a multitude of forms, it needn't primarily take aim at Iran. However, it is either zionists or forces allied with zionists who want Turkish expansion to be done at Iran's expense.


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Dismantle Iran Now

Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/dismantle-iran-now-major-israeli-think-tank.725084/

The master plan for Iran's balkanization along so-called "ethnic" lines is zionist. Iran's neighbors could not do a damn thing on their own in this regard.

Of course, zionist efforts are doomed to fail as well, but they pose the more serious challenge. Not those emanating from comparatively less powerful entities like Saudi Arabia or Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

@SalarHaqq

You are normally a decent poster but you have been dwelling upon much heavy conspiracy theories in the last 2 pages.

I will try to be objective here. You have given Israel way to much credit and way to much influence than it can bite off what is next? Israel makes the moon spin around the earth. Never overinflate a country which has no significiant power and tiny. Which is the ground reality here and lets stick to real brutal facts and stay away from conspiracy theories.

The entire Israeli analogy really falls short here and also that map you posted? I mean really? come on bro? It reminds me about a map my 5 year old cousin has drawn.

- The ground realities here are entirely different and lets touch upon that instead. Israel is weak and can't project itself outside of it's territorial border it would be to streched hence it is technically not a power but a surviving entity that has no resources or manpower beyond that limit. Hence you never hear much of fear mongring regarding them except on this thread which I find bizarre. You Should never fear Israel itself as an entity but their game-plan is to gather as many allies as possible this is the only way but other than that they are not worth the convo.

- I have seen many Iranians saddened by the defeat of Armenia on this platform which is absurd to me to say the lest. Do you know who they are to begin with? I saw a documentary 2 years before the Nagorna-Karabakh where some journalists went to Armenia to talk to the people they found it out to be the most islamohopic country in the world where the government foreign policy is publically entirely build on Islamohopia and people were openly saying on the streets that any muslim should be killed I mean this is extreme. My question is why Iran failed to see this or are they masochistic. Why would an Iranian shed a tear for someone who would want to skin them alive?

President Ilham Aliyev: Armenia is a country where Islamophobia is a state policy








President Ilham Aliyev: Armenia is a country where Islamophobia is a state policy







scwra.gov.az





- Iran is going thru severe identity crisis and imo if only Iran was the only country on earth it would have still found ways to harm itself in masochistic fashion. Azerbaijan is keeping your borders safe but you can't see it. Do you think the Islamohobes would leave you?

- There is entities and elements who will come out or they already exist but they just didn't come to power and these are the islamohobes and ones you see them prepare for war because they are not people to reason with whatsoever nor will they seek to reason with anyone. I expect this people to come to power in the next 2-3 decades across the west. Several countries are now containing these elements or limit them. They didn't reach an outbreak yet but I am counting on it and preparing for the worse case scenario worldwide. This is existential proportions but you are here trying to cheerlead for the fort of the first known islamohopic country. These people are worse than Nazis


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> @SalarHaqq
> - The ground realities here are entirely different and lets touch upon that instead. Israel is weak and can't project itself outside of it's territorial border it would be to streched hence it is technically not a power but a surviving entity that has no resources or manpower beyond that limit. Hence you never hear much of fear mongring regarding them except on this thread which I find bizarre. You Should never fear Israel itself as an entity but their game-plan is to gather as many allies as possible this is the only way but other than that they are worthless.



Are you aware of the status of global zionism? Do you realize zionists control the US regime ie the global superpower? That they are exerting major influence upon mainstream media, the banking sector etc?



> I have seen many Iranians saddened by the defeat of Armenia on this platform which is absurd to me to say the lest. Do you know who they are to begin with? I saw a documentary 2 years before the Nagorna-Karabakh where some journalists went to Armenia to talk to the people they found it out to be the most islamohopic country in the world where the government foreign policy is publically entirely build on Islamohopia and people were openly saying on the streets that any muslim should be killed I mean this is extreme. My question is why Iran failed to see this or are they masochistic. Why would an Iranian shed a tear for someone who would want to skin them alive?



And who says Iran is supporting Armenia? On PDF, there are maybe 3 to 4 Iranian users who are fully in line with the Islamic Republic. Don't confuse what others write with Iran's effective policy.

This said, Armenian Iranians are not islamophobic. They've lived in peace with their Muslim neighbors for centuries.



> an is going thru severe identity crisis and imo if only Iran was the only country on earth it would have still found ways to harm itself masochistic. Azerbaijan is keeping your borders safe but you can't see it. Do you think the Islamohobes would leave you?



So you're suggesting that insignificant Armenia is a bigger potential threat to Iran than "ethno"-separatism? Read what zionist think tanks write. They make no mention of Armenian Iranians but focus very much on Azaris among others. There are no more than 300.000 Armenian Iranians but millions upon millions of Iranians with (partly) Azari lineage. Hostile zionists attempting to incite so-called "ethnic" separatism in Iran, are going to focus on the latter rather than the former.



> There is entities and elements who will come out or they already exist but they just didn't come to power and these are the islamohobes and ones you see them prepare for war because they are not people to reason with whatsoever nor will they seek to reason with anyone. I expect this people to come to power in the next 2-3 decades across the west. Several countries are now containing these elements or limit them. They didn't reach an outbreak yet but I am counting on it and preparing for the worse case scenario worldwide. This is existential proportions but you are here trying to cheerlead for the fort of the first known islamohopic country. These people are worse than Nazis.



Show me where I cheered for islamophobes. Just because I highlight the fact that it is not Turkey but Isra"el" which is behind anti-Iranian "ethno"-separatist discourse, doesn't mean I support any islamophobes.


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> Are you aware of the status of global zionism? Do you realize zionists control the US regime ie the global superpower? That they control the media, the banking sector etc?
> 
> 
> 
> And who says Iran is supporting Armenia? On PDF, there are maybe 3 to 4 Iranian users who are fullt in line with the Islamic Republic.
> 
> But this said, Armenian Iranians are not islamophobic. They've lived in peace with their Muslim neighbors for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're suggesting that insignificant Armenia is a bigger potential threat to Iran than "ethno"-separatism? Read what zionist think tanks write. They make no mention of Armenian Iranians but focus very much on Azaris among others. There are no more than 300.000 Armenian Iranians but millions upon millions of Iranians with (partly) Azari lineage. Hostile zionists attempting to incite so-called "ethnic" separatism in Iran, a focus on the latter
> 
> - There is entities and elements who will come out or they already exist but they just didn't come to power and these are the islamohobes and ones you see them prepare for war because they are not people to reason with whatsoever nor will they seek to reason with anyone. I expect this people to come to power in the next 2-3 decades across the west. Several countries are now containing these elements or limit them. They didn't reach an outbreak yet but I am counting on it and preparing for the worse case scenario worldwide. This is existential proportions but you are here trying to cheerlead for the fort of the first known islamohopic country. These people are worse than Nazis



I don't care what Armenian Iranians are but this is existential for us when it comes to Islamohobes of any kind. The Armenian government was the only entity or element in the whole world to openly be islamohopic.

I didn't say Armenia is a threat but just the idea of aligning yourself with such element says that you are a masochistic element which is bizarre.

Also you have read to much into George Zoros conspiracy theories thinking this is part of the real world? The truth is no element runs the world and everyone has a share of it in his own territory and interests while some may have more influence than others but it definitely ain't the jews but rather the Americans who are counter-balanced by the chinese nowadays. The Jews have lobbies inside the US like any other country but there lobbies are much ethablished but that doesn't mean the US policy aligns with them everytime. Nethanyu failed example to gather a coalition against Iran? They are not what you think they are? You have to leave conspiracy theories behind. That is not real world


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> I don't care what Armenian Iranians are but this is existential for us we will not tolerate Islamohobes of any kind. The Armenian government was the only entity or element in the whole world to openly be islamohopic.
> 
> I didn't see Armenia is a threat but just the idea of aligning yourself with such element says that you are a masochistic element which is bizarre.
> 
> Also you have read to much into George Zoros conspiracy theories thinking this is part of the real world? The truth is no element runs the earth and everyone has a share of it in his own territory some may have more influence than others but it definitely ain't the jews but rather the Americans. The Jews have lobbies inside the US like any other country but there lobbies are much ethablished but that doesn't mean the US policy aligns with them everytime. Nethanyu failed example to gather a coalition against Iran? They are not what you think they are? You have to leave conspiracy theories behind



Well, you brought Armenia into this, not me. Opposing incitement of anti-Iranian "ethno"-separatism by supporters of the Baku regime doesn't mean that I endorse any form of islamophobia coming out of Armenia.

And speaking of America, why is it that a candidate will hardly be able to run at a US election if rejected by AIPAC? Why is it that both Trump and Biden, both Republicans and Democrats praise the zionist entity to high heaven? Why is it that there is a bipartisan consensus on an Israel first policy even if it is to the detriment of US national interest? Why is it that zionists are in control of the banking sector (Rothschilds, Goldman Sach's etc)? In control of the mainstream media? Of US academia and first tier universities? That's no conspiracy theory my friend, it's simply factual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> Guys believe me or not I have lost around 0.3 billion tomans on hellish crypto
> 
> What I have gained is:
> 
> Never invest on shitcoins
> 
> Never do futures



Man
I wanted to talk to you about it but you were saying you can triple any money. I assumed you are an expert on tactical tokenomic gains.

Market will get better for major Altcoins. Money comes and goes. My rule is never get upset on losing money 
Smile it off.


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> You're brought Armenia into this, not me. Opposing incitement of "ethno"-separatism in Iran by supporters of the zionist-allied Baku regime doesn't mean that I endorse any form of islamophobia coming out of Armenia.
> 
> And speaking of America, why is it that a candidate will hardly be able to run at a US election if rejected by AIPAC? Why is it that both Trump and Biden, both Republicans and Democrats praise the zionist entity to high heavens? Why is it that there is a bipartisan consensus on an Israel first policy even if it is to the detriment of US national interests? Why is it that zionists are in control of the banking sector (Rothschilds, Goldman Sach's etc)? In control of the mainstream media? Of US academia and first tier universities? That's no conspiracy theory my friend, it's simply factual.



Why did Nethanyu failed to get anyone on board on Iran? He did everything etc etc why because it just didn't align with the US policy and if it did they would have gone forward with it. There are many other examples where you can see it doesn't hold as much power as you think despite being bank owners some of them and they can be easily removed by the government hence they don't hold anything significiant this is ground reality. They are good at navigating the grey areas that don't anger the anglo-saxon in order for them to tolerate them but initially they hold no power over them except that grey areas that are allowed to them to navigate


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> Why did Nethanyu failed to get anyone on board on Iran? He did everything etc etc why because it just didn't align with the US policy and if it did they would have gone forward with it. There are many other examples where you can see it doesn't hold as much power as you think despite being bank owners of some them and they can be easily removed by the government hence they don't hold anything significiant this is ground reality. They are good at navigating the grey areas that don't anger the anglo-saxon in order for them to tolerate them but initially they hold no power over them except that grey areas that are allowed to them to navigate



Major bank owners aren't so easy to remove. Which is why it practically never happened. They are part of what some refer to as the "deep state", and if you take a look at the ideological foundations of the US regime, it is a masonic and zionist entity. State symbols of the US are a testimony to it.

How didn't Netanyahu get anyone on board? What about all the US sanctions against Iran then? The terrorist strike against Qasem Soleimani? The permanent anti-Iran propaganda by western-funded or -backed media? All this hostility against Iran, do you think it has nothing to do with the zionists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Battlion25 said:


> I don't care what Armenian Iranians are but this is existential for us when it comes to Islamohobes of any kind. The Armenian government was the only entity or element in the whole world to openly be islamohopic.
> 
> I didn't say Armenia is a threat but just the idea of aligning yourself with such element says that you are a masochistic element which is bizarre.
> 
> Also you have read to much into George Zoros conspiracy theories thinking this is part of the real world? The truth is no element runs the world and everyone has a share of it in his own territory and interests while some may have more influence than others but it definitely ain't the jews but rather the Americans who are counter-balanced by the chinese nowadays. The Jews have lobbies inside the US like any other country but there lobbies are much ethablished but that doesn't mean the US policy aligns with them everytime. Nethanyu failed example to gather a coalition against Iran? They are not what you think they are? You have to leave conspiracy theories behind. That is not real world



If you hate Islamophobia maybe you should start with Israel and not Armenia.

Netanyahu got Gulfies aligned for Quds. Abraham accord. 
Forget Iran. They could not fight for their own dignity and Islam.

Buddy, we do not expect or need help for Iran but maybe they can fight for their own religion, dignity and race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> Man
> I wanted to talk to you about it but you were saying you can triple any money. I assumed you are an expert on tactical tokenomic gains.
> 
> Market will get better for major Altcoins. Money comes and goes. My rule is never get upset on losing money
> Smile it off.


It's possible to twice or triple your money in spot trading in a year however doing futures tradings or investing on tokens will destory your entire money eventually.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Before Erdogan, Turkey refrained from intervening in the region despite decades of economic growth. On its own, Turkey would represent no challenge to Iran. Only a Turkey playing into Isra"el"'s and the US's hands can pose a threat to Iran, if at all. Because unlike Iran, Turkey is deriving its power from its relationship with the west and Isra"el". It is not a self-sufficient and fully independent actor like Iran.
> 
> Those elements inside Turkey pushing for confrontation with Iran are either outright zionist or patsies doing Isra"el"'s bidding without realizing it. Expansion can take a multitude of forms, it needn't primarily take aim at Iran. However, it is either zionists or forces allied with zionists who want Turkish expansion to be done at Iran's expense.



True to some extent minus the “decades” of economic growth part before Erodgan. Turkey prior to 1990 was hardly an economic growth engine. Also remember Turkey before Erodgan was a fractured country. Military coups were routine.

Thus hard to have a coherent geopolitical expansion strategy when military coups and purges are going on left and right. You need a “strong man” to unify the country and its security. Notice how almost all the remaining non western powers have strongman in place (India, Turkey, China, Russia, Iran, Philippines, even Japan {Abe and his goons} etc)

Erodgan purged many within the military. But almost every think tank also says my point. If you replace the “mullah” regime in Tehran, next regime will also wants nukes. Shah wanted nukes. So replace Erodgan with western backed leader and same will eventually happened. Even Shah who was a western goon had some policy independence and had his sights on expanding his reach.

Thus my point is valid, wether Turkey is being pushed by the Zionists or West is irrelevant. You cannot push someone who doesn’t already want to do something nefarious. Erodgan is losing grip on power as evident by city elections. Lira has gone from 2 to 1 to the dollar in 2013 to 8 to 1 in 2021. So he needs nationalism to keep himself relevant just like Bibi started wars and screamed Iran whenever he fell in the polls.

At this point, Turkey does not need the West military as much as NATO needs Turkey. Remember Turkey supplies THE MOST TROOPS to NATO...I think it is 400K going off memory but don’t quote me. So Turkey has NATO by the balls. Without Turkey, NATO and more importantly the EU become much weaker against Russia. That is why Putin is wooing Erodgan away from USA.


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> Major bank owners aren't so easy to remove. Which is why it practically never happened. They are part of what some refer to as the "deep state", and if you take a look at the ideological foundations of the US regime, it is a masonic and zionist entity. State symbols of the US are a testimony to it.
> 
> How didn't Netanyahu get anyone on board? What about all the US sanctions against Iran then? The terrorist strike against Qasem Soleimani? The permanent anti-Iran propaganda by western-funded or -backed media? All this hostility against Iran, do you think it has nothing to do with the zionists?



That was just a minimum pressure which was sanctions and it was not due to them either but it was due to the nuclear talks. They can't just solely force a sanction on a country this is beyond their limit or outside of the grey areas.

Let me tell you why it failed first of all it was simply not in the US policy at that time hence Israel was ignored completely instead they chose dialogues etc etc. You see they failed and again they would have been able to remove 2 none-state actors bordering them. There is limit to what they can achieve and what they can't and there is generally a grey area and the reason for that is because if the interests in the region collide to much it can explode the region into massive war which is not in the interest of the US policy hence as I said they can only navigate a grey area and their powers is entirely inflated by you.

But all in all alas I will now tell you when this policy that you have mentioned previously will occur or how it will occur. JPCOA will return and the deal will be inked but others have already begun taking measures meaning the region is adjusting to it and realize this deal is bound to collapse one way or another meaning everyone has started option B specifically in Egypt, Turkey, UAE and Saudi Arabia meaning multiple players will go nuclear overnight this will turn Israel into a little state in the middle that can be bullied at will and the Americans won't either be able to come to aid them in such scenario because this will shift the entire power structure in the world hence the only solution for them will be to stop Iran from gaining the nuclear weapons in order for the others in the region to not take drastic measures.

This is where 2030 comes into play ones the deal ends couple of months following it the Iran war will officially start. The war on Iran has bigger implications for the west than it actully does for Israel hence it comes down to 2 options allow Iran to get the bomb or 2 allow everyone in the region as panic responds to get it hence as consequence losing the power balance in the entire region.

In scenario B they will eventually have to sacrifice Israel down the line because pressure will come and they will chose between fighting a nuclear war for Israel or walk away they will chose the later sacrificing Israel in order to keep ties and alliance with some of them against China-Russia bloc that is growing and will keep growing down the line. At the end of the day it is just a tiny outpost and will chose their interests over it when the competition will get more hectic and they wouldn't want to lose ground at the cost of a small nation hence sacrificing them would be the right choice example this has happened already many times example like the Kurds they were sacrificed to the Turks etc etc. Mark my words in scenario B Israel will down the line be sacrificed as a bargaining chip just like that cold blooded by the Anglo-Saxons. Their true interests go from Italy to north in the EU countries including UK and Australia. They will happily bargain with an outpost.

All in all to prevent a world in scenario B ''Iran must be sacrificed'' this is unavoidable according to their calculations and again this is not lead by the jews but other elements in the west. They will bring in a huge coalition both from outside and inside the region and the intially disarming campaign will be over in like 1-3 months and the reamining 3-4 years will be reconstructing a new government in Iran. The reason this will be over quickly is because the coalition will be to vast and Iran has no regional backing but all in all the better outcome for everyone however is scenario B and that Iran comes thru with an out-break and making scenario B a reality in that case Israel will be sacrificed down the line as bargaining chip


----------



## sha ah

Patience and discipline are important. Focus on the long term. If you can triple your money in one day you can lose it all in one day as well. High risk can lead to high reward but high losses as well. Greed and overconfidence will lead any trader to downfall eventually. Perhaps trade Indices ? I mean how much can they go down in the long run ? But look at their gains over the years. You can also make lots of profit trading forex, but you must be patient and whatever you choose to trade, you must choose the appropriate level of risk and leverage based on your tolerance.



Aramagedon said:


> It's possible to twice or triple your money in spot trading in a year however doing futures tradings or investing on tokens will destory your entire money eventually.


----------



## QWECXZ

Aramagedon said:


> Guys believe me or not I have lost around 0.3 billion tomans on hellish crypto
> 
> What I have gained is:
> 
> Never invest on shitcoins
> 
> Never do futures


عزیز دل وقتی تخمی چند صد میلیون تومن پول بی‌زبون رو روی کریپتوکارنسی سرمایه‌گذاری می‌کنی همین می‌شه دیگه
اگه هدف سرمایه‌گذاری هست فقط بیت‌کوین و اتریوم و به احتمال خیلی زیاد کاردانو در آینده دراز مدت ارزش سرمایه‌گذاری دارند

اگه هدفت ترید کردن هست که خیلی فرق نمی‌کنه چی بخری چی بفروشی و قیمت بازار چقدر باشه. می‌خری، روش یه درصد خیلی خیلی کمی سود می‌کنی می‌فروشی بعد دوباره قیمت یه مقدار کم کشید پایین دوباره می‌خری روش یه درصد خیلی خیلی کمی سود می‌کنی می‌فروشی
هیچ وقت هم وقتی کشید پایین نگه ندار. همیشه آستانه ضرر تعریف کن که به گا نری

من ماه پیش که یهو تو ۲ - ۳ ساعت نزدیک ۱۰٪ کشید پایین خواب بودم. از خواب بیدار شدم دیدم به گا رفتم. گرون‌ترین خواب عمرم بود واقعاً. البته جبران‌اش کردم خوشبختانه. از اون موقع بود که فهمیدم آدم باید حتماً آستانه ضرر بذاره

اگه راه دور زدن تحریم‌ها و معامله با کوین بیس و بایننس و کوین گکو و اینها رو بلدی به ما هم بگو من مجبورم با اکسچنج‌های داخلی کار کنم فقط

بعد برای سرمایه‌گذاری همیشه هم هج کن. قرارداد فیوچر ببند اگه به صرافی‌های خارجی دسترسی داری. یه هزینه هفتگی یا ماهانه می‌دی یه جوری حالت بیمه رو داره. همون بحث قراردادهای مشتقه و اینها هست

این هم همیشه یادت باشه که اگه روزانه سرمایه‌ات رو فقط یک درصد بیشتر کنی در پایان سال شده ۳۷ برابر. در نتیجه تخمت هم نباشه. جبران می‌شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> That was just a minimum pressure which was sanctions and it was not due to them either but it was due to the nuclear talks. They can't just solely force a sanction on a country this is beyond their limit or outside of the grey areas.



If you consider this as "minimum" pressure, frankly, you should offer counter-examples of what you deem to be maximum pressure. No, Iran's currently the most sanctioned country on earth. Trump called it "maximum pressure" because that's what it really is.



> Let me tell you why it failed first of all it was simply not in the US policy at that time hence Israel was ignored completely instead they chose dialogues etc etc. You see they failed and again they would have been able to remove 2 none-state actors bordering them. There is limit to what they can achieve and what they can't and there is generally a grey area and the reason for that is because if the interests in the region collide to much it can explode the region into massive war which is not in the interest of the US policy hence as I said they can only navigate a grey area and their powers is entirely inflated by you.



Yeah. Iran's power limits US ability when it comes to coercive measures. But that doesn't mean Isra"el" was ignored.



> But all in all alas I will now tell you when this policy that you have mentioned previously will occur or how it will occur. JPCOA will return and the deal will be inked but others have already begun taking measures meaning the region is adjusting to it and realize this deal is bound to collapse one way or another meaning everyone has started option B specifically in Egypt, Turkey, UAE and Saudi Arabia meaning multiple players will go nuclear overnight this will turn Israel into a little state in the middle that can be bullied at will and the Americans won't either be able to come to aid them in such scenario because this will shift the entire power structure in the world hence the only solution for them will be to stop Iran from gaining the nuclear weapons in order for the others in the region to not take drastic measures.



We shall see. Iran is not after nuclear weapons by the way. Iran wants its rights under the NPT to be recognized, that's all. Namely its right to a full domestic nuclear fuel cycle.

I don't think we're going to see a revival of the JCPOA in the years to come. The US regime wants to renegotiate the deal and make it even more restrictive for Iran, and Iran under the Raisi administration is not going to bow to these conditions.



> This is where 2030 comes into play ones the deal ends couple of months following it the Iran war will officially start. The war on Iran has bigger implications for the west than it actully does for Israel hence it comes down to 2 options allow Iran to get the bomb or 2 allow everyone in the region as panic responds to get it hence as consequence losing the power balance in the entire region.



But you see, the difference is that the US regime has no fear of other states in the region going nuclear in the military sense. For Washington, a simple phone call is enough to discipline Turkey, Saudi or Egypt in this regard. It's either that or instant "regime change", and the interested parties know it.



> In scenario B they will eventually have to sacrifice Israel down the line because pressure will come and they will chose between fighting a nuclear war for Israel or walk away they will chose the later sacrificing Israel in order to keep ties and alliance with some of them against China-Russia bloc that is growing and will keep growing down the line. At the end of the day it is just a tiny outpost and will chose their interests over it when the competition will get more hectic and they wouldn't want to lose ground at the cost of a small nation hence sacrificing them would be the right choice example this has happened already many times example like the Kurds they were sacrificed to the Turks etc etc. Mark my words in scenario B Israel will down the line be sacrificed as a bargaining chip just like that cold blooded by the Anglo-Saxons. Their true interests go from Italy to north in the EU countries including UK and Australia. They w ill happily bargain with an outpost.



This is where I disagree. Isra"el"' is not an American outpost. It's the other way around, America is a zionist outpost. Zionists firmly dictate US foreign policy in West Asia and North Africa. So the US is never going to sacrifice Isra"el" for its own interests.

The following book offers a glimpse into this reality:









> All in all to prevent a world in scenario B ''Iran must be sacrificed'' this is unavoidable according to their calculations and again this is not lead by the jews but other elements in the west. They will bring in a huge coalition both from outside and inside the region and the intially disarming campaign will be over in like 1-3 months and the reamining 3-4 years will be reconstructing a new government in Iran. The reason this will be over quickly is because the coalition will be to vast and Iran has no regional backing but all in all the better outcome for everyone however is scenario B and that Iran comes thru with an out-break and making scenario B a reality in that case Israel will be sacrificed down the line as bargaining chip



For the time being, they have no military option against Iran, no matter how vast an alliance they may muster. And if Iran senses they are building up for an actual invasion, Iran can opt for nuclear armament on short notice. Then her enemies will be deterred.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> پژمان هستم برادر عزیز. مخلص شما
> 
> آخه رو چه حسابی می‌گی ۱۰ هزار موشک نقطه زن؟ من خودم جز کسانی هستم که می‌گم ایران بالای ۱۰ هزار موشک بالستیک داره (چون راه دیگه‌ای نداشته و تنها توجیه این تعداد بالا هم این هست که همه کم کاری‌ها در بخش‌های دیگه تو موشک جبران شده باشه و پولش اونجا رفته باشه اما خیلی‌ها می‌گن کمتر از ۵ هزار موشک داریم) اما همشون که نقطه زن نیستند بعد هم نمی‌شه همه موشک‌هامون رو که روی ترکیه و آذربایجان بزنیم. موشک با برد ۲۵۰۰ کیلومتر رو بزنیم به آذربایجان مثلاً که چی بشه؟ پس روزی که با اسرائیل یا آمریکا جنگ بشه می‌خوای با چی بجنگیم؟ قاشق و چنگال؟
> 
> بعد نمی‌شه به ترکیه حمله پیش‌دستانه کرد چون عضو پیمان ناتو هست. باید اول اونها حمله کنند بعد ما بهشون پاسخ بدیم. بعد هم ما اگه زیرساخت‌های این ۲ کشور رو هم نابود کنیم تا زمانی که اقتصاد اونها از ما قوی‌تر هست و تحریم نیستند اونها می‌تونند با واردات و خریدهای نظامی دوباره سر پا بشن اما ما چی؟ اگه زیرساخت‌های موشکی ما زده بشه چی؟ کی به ما موشک می‌فروشه؟
> 
> برجام از بیخ و بن اشتباه و احمقانه بود چون تعهدات غیرقابل بازگشت رو همون ابتدا اجرایی کردیم. ۱۳ تن اورانیوم نصف اکسید شد و به ۳/۵ درصد رقیق شد و تبدیل به صفحه سوختی شد نصف دیگه ارسال شد به روسیه و جاش اورانیوم خام گرفتیم که دوباره غنی کنیم که اگه کمی روسیه و چین به ما فشار بیارن دوباره همون آش و کاسه هست. این بزرگترین مشکل برجام بود. طرحی که من می‌دم این مشکل رو نداره چون همه اورانیوم ما تحت نظر آژانس در داخل خاک ایران پلمب می‌شه و تحت کنترل آژانس اتمی قرار می‌گیره تا زمانی که توافق ما پابرجا هست. سانتریفیوژها هم همینطور. همه چیز تحت کنترل آژانس در داخل خاک ایران هست که اگه روزی توافق به هم خورد خیلی راحت پلمب رو بشکنیم و ادامه بدیم ولی اگه اونها به تعهداتشون عمل کنند ما هم رسماً هیچ برنامه هسته‌ای به جز ساخت راکتورهای هسته‌ای با روسیه نخواهیم داشت
> 
> شما بهتر می‌دونی که تولید داخل بخش زیادی‌اش به واردات از خارج به ویژه چین وابسته هست دیگه. اگه چین پشت ایران رو خالی کنه چی؟
> 
> اصلاً بگو سایت مخفی داریم. اگه واقعاً داشته باشیم دیگه چه نیازی به یه برنامه غنی‌سازی احمقانه که ۱۰ سال طول می‌کشه تا سوخت یک سال راکتور بوشهر رو تولید کنه داریم؟ اتفاقاً اگه برنامه مخفی هسته‌ای داشته باشیم که این همه سال مخفی مونده باشه و کسی صداش رو در نیاورده باشه دعوا سر این برنامه شناخته شده هسته‌ای ایران به مراتب احمقانه‌تر به نظر میاد​




وقتی ایران تصمیم به تصرف کرکوک گرفت بعضی سیاسیون ایرانی میگفتند نکنید. آمریکا وارد میشه. کردها خیلی مسلح شدند و الی آخر

وقتی ایران تصمیم به حمایت از اسد گرفت ۱۳۰ کشور جهان در کنفرانس "سوریه پس از اسد" شرکت کردند. دوباره گروه سیاسیون "ما نمیتوانیم" اومدند حرفهای قشنگ زدند
گفتند ما اقتصادمون بیماره و سوریه اون سر منطقه است. خودتون رو الکی به کشتن ندید.
اسد رفتنیه

همین باز در مورد حوثی ها

گروه ما نمیتوانیم گفتند اسد رفتنیه
گفتند حوثی ها رفتنی اند
گفتند کرکوک سنگ بزرگه
و الان هم باکو​


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> If you consider this as "minimum" pressure, frankly, you should offer counter-examples of what you deem to be maximum pressure. No, Iran's currently the most sanctioned country on earth. Trump called it "maximum pressure" because that's what it really is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Iran's power limits US ability when it comes to coercive measures. But that doesn't mean Isra"el" was ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> Convoluted reasoning, but we shall see. Iran is not after nuclear weapons by the way. Iran wants its rights under the NPT to be recognized, that's all. Namely its right to a full domestic nuclear fuel cycle.
> 
> I don't think there's be any revival of the JCPOA in the years to come. The US regime wants to renegotiate the deal and make it even more restrictive for Iran, and Iran under the Raisi administration is not going to bow to these conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> But you see, the difference is that the US regime has no fear of other states in the region going nuclear in the military sense. For Washington, a simple phone call is enough to discipline Turkey, Saudi or Egypt. It's either that or instant "regime change", and the interested parties know it.



Egypt has never signed any Nuclear treaty plus why haven't there ever been a regime change in Pakistan and also rumors has KSA already has them. They could theorically go nuclear overnight as in literally overnight firing a test the same night as announcement. That is how easy it is for them. Everyone is just playing waiting game and everyone is praying for Iran pulls it thru somehow which is on the contrary what you were thinking it is in the regions collectiv interest that Iran pulls it thru to pave the way for scenario B world.

Iran doesn't limit anything and regionally they are the easiest to bully for the US because they don't belong to any bloc or anything like that.

If the JCPOA doesn't happen it opens the door for a scenario B world which is what everyone wants. Iran has to take one on the chin for everyone and declare an out-break in the coming few years


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> Egypt has never signed any Nuclear treaty plus why haven't there ever been a regime change in Pakistan and also rumors has KSA already has them. They could theorically go nuclear overnight as in literally overnight firing a test the same night as announcement. That is how easy it is for them. Everyone is just playing waiting game and everyone is praying for Iran pulls it thru somehow which is on the contrary what you were thinking it is in the regions collectiv interest that Iran pulls it thru to pave the way for scenario B world.
> 
> Iran doesn't limit anything and regionally they are the easiest to bully for the US because they don't belong to any bloc or anything like that.
> 
> If the JCPOA doesn't happen it opens the door for a scenario B world which is what everyone wants. Iran has to take one on the chin for everyone and declare an out-break in the coming few years



Saudi can acquire nuclear weapons on its own overnight despite US opposition? Sorry but no, it cannot. It doesn't have the necessary infrastructure in place - neither the plutonium nor the uranium path. The only way Saudi could get hold of nuclear warheads is by purchasing ready made ones from Pakistan. And even that would not happen without Uncle Sam's, and more importantly Tel Aviv's consent. The same goes for Egypt, Turkey and all other states in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*Flash back to 2012.
Conference:
“Syria after Assad”
“Friends of Syria”

Syria where Iran imposed its Will on the great powers. Assad is still there. Everyone else is gone.*

The "Friends of Syria" conference has concluded in Paris with unanimous agreement that Syrian President Bashar al-Assad "must go."

French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius told reporters that representatives from over 100 countries and members of the Syrian opposition agreed that "Bashar al-Assad must go, and the sooner the better."

The United States, France, and Britain called for tougher sanctions against Damascus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> وقتی ایران تصمیم به تصرف کرکوک گرفت بعضی سیاسیون ایرانی میگفتند نکنید. آمریکا وارد میشه. کردها خیلی مسلح شدند و الی آخر
> 
> وقتی ایران تصمیم به حمایت از اسد گرفت ۱۳۰ کشور جهان در کنفرانس "سوریه پس از اسد" شرکت کردند. دوباره گروه سیاسیون "ما نمیتوانیم" اومدند حرفهای قشنگ زدند
> گفتند ما اقتصادمون بیماره و سوریه اون سر منطقه است. خودتون رو الکی به کشتن ندید.
> اسد رفتنیه
> 
> همین باز در مورد حوثی ها
> 
> گروه ما نمیتوانیم گفتند اسد رفتنیه
> گفتند حوثی ها رفتنی اند
> گفتند کرکوک سنگ بزرگه
> و الان هم باکو​


مگه الان کرکوک جز ایران هست و من خبر ندارم؟
تو سوریه چند ده میلیارد دلار خرج موندن اسد کردیم که امروز سودش رو ترکیه و روسیه ببرن و بدون ما جلسه بذارن. روسیه از زمانی که وارد جنگ شد برای نگه داشتن اسد شروع به دور زدن ما کرد و جمهوری اسلامی به روی خودش هم نمیاره
تو عراق چند ده میلیارد دلار خرج کردیم که امروز سهم ترکیه از بازار عراق چند برابر ما باشه. حتی در قراردادهای تسلیحاتی. یه نگاه به آخرین قراردادهای تسلیحاتی عراق با ترکیه بنداز. یه نگاه به بازار خورد و خوراک و پوشاک عراق بنداز
تو یمن به دلیل حماقت بیش از اندازه و ناکارآمدی بیش از اندازه عربستان سعودی هست که امروز جا پایی داریم

ولی داستان باکو با همه این داستان‌ها تفاوت می‌کنه. تا حدی از نظر منافع و تهدیدات علیه امنیت ملی شبیه داستان سوریه هست اما به مراتب خطرناک‌تر هست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> مگه الان کرکوک جز ایران هست و من خبر ندارم؟
> تو سوریه چند ده میلیارد دلار خرج موندن اسد کردیم که امروز سودش رو ترکیه و روسیه ببرن و بدون ما جلسه بذارن. روسیه از زمانی که وارد جنگ شد برای نگه داشتن اسد شروع به دور زدن ما کرد و جمهوری اسلامی به روی خودش هم نمیاره
> تو عراق چند ده میلیارد دلار خرج کردیم که امروز سهم ترکیه از بازار عراق چند برابر ما باشه. حتی در قراردادهای تسلیحاتی. یه نگاه به آخرین قراردادهای تسلیحاتی عراق با ترکیه بنداز. یه نگاه به بازار خورد و خوراک و پوشاک عراق بنداز
> تو یمن به دلیل حماقت بیش از اندازه و ناکارآمدی بیش از اندازه عربستان سعودی هست که امروز جا پایی داریم
> 
> ولی داستان باکو با همه این داستان‌ها تفاوت می‌کنه. تا حدی از نظر منافع و تهدیدات علیه امنیت ملی شبیه داستان سوریه هست اما به مراتب خطرناک‌تر هست​



کرکوک نفتش و مهندسیش و پول نفتش دست نیروهای وابسته به حشده

روسیه دنبال منافعشه و ما همچنین
ما ابوکمال رو خواستیم و روسها ساحل رو
تفاوتها هست ولی اشتراکات بیشتر ه

بازار ترکیه در عراق چند برابر ایران نیست
با اختلاف کمی جلوه که داره مساوی هم میشه​


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> can acquire nuclear weapons on its own overnight despite US opposition?



O'right keep believing that fantasy until reality dawns upon you. They have all nuclear energy and everything in place all they need is to get it first shipped few and declare themselves publically at first and than test it same day. Keep these few saved as they were the ones officially declared with and start building without hassle or sanctions. This is the easier method without hassle Joining the nuclear club.

You will be singing this forever. same people saying that about Pakistan look now? And why do you think Pakistan went Nuclear because out of necessity and the same reason they will declare immediately here they want to keep the region balance which will come to their advantage elsewhere. If the region balances itself the world will also balance itself. 

You can't make anything ready on short notice nor can you last more than 3 months max against the coalition. You don't have the logistics, manpower or food to last long period of time max 3 months from multiple axis.


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> کرکوک نفتش و مهندسیش و پول نفتش دست نیروهای وابسته به حشده
> 
> روسیه دنبال منافعشه و ما همچنین
> 
> ما ابوکمال رو خواستیم و روسها ساحل رو
> تفاوتها هست ولی اشتراکات بیشتر ه
> 
> بازار ترکیه در عراق چند برابر ایران نیست
> با اختلاف کمی جلوه که داره مساوی هم میشه​


پولش تو جیب ایران هم میاد؟ بعد این اتفاق ۳ دهه بعد از جنگ ایران و عراق و پس از اشغال آمریکا و آغاز داعش در عراق و ورود نظامی ما به دعوت عراق برای مقابله با داعش افتاده. چه ربطی به عملیات زمان جنگ داره؟ واقعاً چه ربطی این دو مورد بهم دارن؟ اگه آمریکا عراق رو اشغال نمی‌کرد و صدام رو بر نمی‌داشت و داستان داعش اتفاق نمی‌افتاد باز هم امروز حشد الشعبی وجود داشت؟ از همه مهم‌تر این هست که آمریکا صدام رو حذف کرد نه ما پس دوباره، چه ربطی داره؟

مسئله اینجاست که روسیه منافعش رو در داستان سوریه و قره‌باغ تأمین کرده و ما هستیم که سرمون الان بدون کلاه مونده. و در بسیاری از موارد منافع روسیه علیه منافع ما بوده. تنها منافع مشترک ما و روسیه در سوریه جلوگیری از افتادن کشور به دست غرب بوده و هست

حتی در سوریه سهم ترکیه از بازارش بیشتر از ما هست!‌ سوریه‌ای که ترکیه عملاً دشمن درجه یک و اصلی بشار اسد بوده و هست

لطفاً یه لیستی از قراردادهای نظامی عراق با ما بده و یه مقایسه هم با ترکیه بکن
اصلاً اون اختلاف کم رو هم در نظر نگیر بگو یکی هست بازارهامون. اگه از نظرت اوکی هست دیگه نمی‌دونم چی بگم. ترکیه رسماً شمال عراق رو اشغال کرده و بدون اجازه از عراق هر روز با جنگنده اون جا رو بمبارون می‌کنه و سرباز پیاده می‌کنه در حالی که ما کلی تسلیحات و نیرو و آموزش برای مقابله با داعش به عراق دادیم. سهم کدوم باید بیشتر باشه به نظرت؟​


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> مگه الان کرکوک جز ایران هست و من خبر ندارم؟
> تو سوریه چند ده میلیارد دلار خرج موندن اسد کردیم که امروز سودش رو ترکیه و روسیه ببرن و بدون ما جلسه بذارن. روسیه از زمانی که وارد جنگ شد برای نگه داشتن اسد شروع به دور زدن ما کرد و جمهوری اسلامی به روی خودش هم نمیاره​


​I don't know if you noticed but Russia recently blasted Turkey on Idlib... And Moscow has been completely powerless when it came to preventing pro-Iranian forces from settling along the border with occupied Golan.

Also keep in mind that Iran did not intervene in Syria for economic gain but for existential defensive reasons - a fall of the Syrian government would probably have implied the fall of Hezbollah in Lebanon, and thus the loss of one of Iran's major assets of deterrence against US and/or zionist military aggression.

But even so, it wouldn't be accurate to claim that Iran was excluded on the economic level. From real estate to phosphate extraction and so on, Iran has received its fair share of joint development projects in Syria.



> تو عراق چند ده میلیارد دلار خرج کردیم که امروز سهم ترکیه از بازار عراق چند برابر ما باشه. حتی در قراردادهای تسلیحاتی. یه نگاه به آخرین قراردادهای تسلیحاتی عراق با ترکیه بنداز. یه نگاه به بازار خورد و خوراک و پوشاک عراق بنداز
> تو یمن به دلیل حماقت بیش از اندازه و ناکارآمدی بیش از اندازه عربستان سعودی هست که امروز جا پایی داریم
> 
> ولی داستان باکو با همه این داستان‌ها تفاوت می‌کنه. تا حدی از نظر منافع و تهدیدات علیه امنیت ملی شبیه داستان سوریه هست اما به مراتب خطرناک‌تر هست​



Does Turkey have anything akin to the PMU in Iraq? Anything akin to the soft power Iran is wielding through the Ashura and Arba'in processions? It doesn't.

Right now, the administration in Baghdad is not exactly the most friendly towards Iran. But Iran's bonds with Iraq are infrastructural, they are so grassroots that even a hostile Iraqi administration will not be able to undo them. This is an asset that Turkey is deprived of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> پولش تو جیب ایران هم میاد؟ بعد این اتفاق ۳ دهه بعد از جنگ ایران و عراق و پس از اشغال آمریکا و آغاز داعش در عراق و ورود نظامی ما به دعوت عراق برای مقابله با داعش افتاده. چه ربطی به عملیات زمان جنگ داره؟ واقعاً چه ربطی این دو مورد بهم دارن؟ اگه آمریکا عراق رو اشغال نمی‌کرد و صدام رو بر نمی‌داشت و داستان داعش اتفاق نمی‌افتاد باز هم امروز حشد الشعبی وجود داشت؟ از همه مهم‌تر این هست که آمریکا صدام رو حذف کرد نه ما پس دوباره، چه ربطی داره؟
> 
> مسئله اینجاست که روسیه منافعش رو در داستان سوریه و قره‌باغ تأمین کرده و ما هستیم که سرمون الان بدون کلاه مونده. و در بسیاری از موارد منافع روسیه علیه منافع ما بوده. تنها منافع مشترک ما و روسیه در سوریه جلوگیری از افتادن کشور به دست غرب بوده و هست
> 
> حتی در سوریه سهم ترکیه از بازارش بیشتر از ما هست!‌ سوریه‌ای که ترکیه عملاً دشمن درجه یک و اصلی بشار اسد بوده و هست
> 
> لطفاً یه لیستی از قراردادهای نظامی عراق با ما بده و یه مقایسه هم با ترکیه بکن
> اصلاً اون اختلاف کم رو هم در نظر نگیر بگو یکی هست بازارهامون. اگه از نظرت اوکی هست دیگه نمی‌دونم چی بگم. ترکیه رسماً شمال عراق رو اشغال کرده و بدون اجازه از عراق هر روز با جنگنده اون جا رو بمبارون می‌کنه و سرباز پیاده می‌کنه در حالی که ما کلی تسلیحات و نیرو و آموزش برای مقابله با داعش به عراق دادیم. سهم کدوم باید بیشتر باشه به نظرت؟​


ترکیه از زمان صدام حضور نظامی در عراق داشت و بازار عراق دستش بود
زمان صدام ما ده برابر کمتر ترکیه صادر میکردیم
از اونجا شروع کردیم

پول نفت کرکوک به حشد میرسه 
در مورد سوریه و لبنان
ما نیاز به راهسازی برای صادرات داریم
راهی که اخرین بار زمان هخامنشیان ساختیم
راهی که تازه دوباره فتح کردیم​


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> I don't know if you noticed but Russia has recently lambasted Turkey on Idlib... And Moscow has been completely powerless when it came to preventing pro-Iranian forces from settling along the border with occupied Golan.
> 
> As for as economic aspects are concerned, Iran did not intervene in Syria for economic gain but for existential defensive reasons - a fall of the Syrian government would probably have implied the fall of Hezbollah in Lebanon, and thus the loss of one of Iran's major assets of deterrence against US and/or zionist military aggression.
> 
> But even so, it wouldn't be accurate to claim that Iran was excluded on the economic level. From real estate to phosphate extraction and so on, Iran has received its fair share of joint development projects in Syria.


بله،‌ خبرش رو توی توئیتر دیدم اما این چیزها در حد خبر هست و باید زمان بگذره و ببینیم چه اتفاقی می‌افته

داستان معادن فسفات رو روسیه روش دست گذاشته. اما در قضیه اقتصادی کاملاً مشخص هست که ایران حذف شده. حتی ترکیه که از دشمن اصلی اسد و سوریه در کل این داستان‌ها بود سهم بیشتری از ایران در بازار سوریه داره. این یعنی فاجعه

بحث رو هم نپیچون. بحث سر این که ایران چرا وارد جنگ سوریه شد نیست. بحث سر این هست که چرا وقتی وارد جنگ شدیم نتونستیم منافع خودمون رو تأمین کنیم. بهرحال طبق گفته نماینده مجلس ما ده‌ها میلیارد دلار تو سوریه خرج کردیم (عدد دقیق‌اش رو یادم نیست اما یا ۲۰ میلیارد دلار یا ۴۰ میلیارد دلار) و این عدد همچنان داره بالاتر می‌ره. سوریه در ازای این عدد باید به ما امتیاز بده نه اینکه ترکیه از ما بیشتر سود ببره. ترکیه‌ای که خودش باعث جنگ داخلی در سوریه هست​


SalarHaqq said:


> Does Turkey have anything akin to the PMU in Iraq? Anything akin to the soft power Iran is wielding through the Ashura and Arba'in processions? No, it doesn't.
> 
> Right now, the administration in Baghdad is not exactly the most friendly towards Iran. But Iran's bonds with Iraq are infrastructural, they are so grassroots that even a .


به چه دردش می‌خوره؟ ترکیه رسماً تو شمال عراق پایگاه نظامی زده. نیروی نیابتی داشتن مهم‌تر هست یا پایگاه نظامی داشتن؟ دولت عراق در برابر نقض حاکمیت عراق توسط ترکیه هیچ کاری جز سکوت انجام نداده در حالیکه این چند سال بالای چند ده تظاهرات علیه ایران تو عراق برگزار شده که دولت عراق هیچی نگفته و هیچ کاری هم نکرده

اصلاً همینی که چنین دولتی در عراق اومده سر کار و مراجع شیعه که انقدر تو اون شکم‌هاشون ریختیم به ما خیانت کردن خودش جای ساعت‌ها بحث هست. وقتی سیستانی و صدر بر می‌گردن می‌گن ایران نباید در عراق دخالت کنه دیگه چی باید گفت؟ چرا در مقابل ترکیه صداشون بالا نمی‌ره؟​


----------



## TheImmortal

Battlion25 said:


> O'right keep believing that fantasy until reality dawns upon you. They have all nuclear energy and everything in place all they need is to get it first shipped few and declare themselves publically at first and than test it same day. Keep these few saved as they were the ones officially declared with and start building without hassle or sanctions. This is the easier method without hassle Joining the nuclear club.
> 
> You will be singing this forever. same people saying that about Pakistan look now? And why do you think Pakistan went Nuclear because out of necessity and the same reason they will declare immediately here they want to keep the region balance which will come to their advantage elsewhere. If the region balances itself the world will also balance itself.
> 
> You can't make anything ready on short notice nor can you last more than 3 months max against the coalition. You don't have the logistics, manpower or food to last long period of time max 3 months from multiple axis.



You sanction Saudi Arabia and it will collapse in 12 months.

There hasn’t been a new nuclear power since 2000’s (NK).

I hate when people say Pakistan went nuclear as if that suddenly means anything. Pakistan nuclear program was a different time and different world. Iran could have gone nuclear in 80’s under Shah if he survived. A different world while Soviet Union and Communist China were acting the way they were. If you cannot understand current geopolitics compared to then, then you shouldn’t be discussing such things.

ALL world powers are committed in stopping another nuclear power from emerging.

So unless the kingdom wants to become a pariah like Iran, then it won’t go nuclear not unless Iran and Turkey go nuclear.

Mark my words, if Saudi attempts to go nuclear. You will see House of Saud “magically” collapse. It’s entire apparatus is filled with double agents for MI6, Mossad, and CIA. I wouldn’t be surprised if MBS gets assassinated ala Julies Ceaser type excuse.

Saudi Arabia has no choice to stay under US protection umbrella just like a store owner had no choice to pay protection to Mafia. The second you stopped paying protection, you suddenly didn’t have a store.

But you are free to believe what you want.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> O'right keep believing that fantasy until reality dawns upon you. They have all nuclear energy and everything in place all they need is to get it first shipped few and declare themselves publically at first and than test it same day. Keep these few saved as they were the ones officially declared with and start building without hassle or sanctions. This is the easier method without hassle Joining the nuclear club.
> 
> You will be singing this forever. same people saying that about Pakistan look now? And why do you think Pakistan went Nuclear because out of necessity and the same reason they will declare immediately here they want to keep the region balance which will come to their advantage elsewhere. If the region balances itself the world will also balance itself.



In order to build nuclear weapons, you need either uranium enrichment facilities or plutonium producing ones. Which one of these do the Saudis have? Or the Turks? Or the Egyptians? So if you believe they can autonomously produce nukes overnight, you're simply mistaken.



> You can't make anything ready on short notice nor can you last more than 3 months max against the coalition. You don't have the logistics, manpower or food to last long period of time max 3 months from multiple axis.



The military build up required to invade Iran will itself take many months, if not a year. I invite you to read up on Iran's current nuclear break out time. But that may not even be necessary. Iran, using its huge arsenal of precision guided ballistic missiles plus its cruise missiles and drones, can erase every air base where aggressor would station their fighter jets at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ترکیه از زمان صدام حضور نظامی در عراق داشت و بازار عراق دستش بود
> زمان صدام ما ده برابر کمتر ترکیه صادر میکردیم
> از اونجا شروع کردیم
> 
> پول نفت کرکوک به حشد میرسه
> در مورد سوریه و لبنان
> ما نیاز به راهسازی برای صادرات داریم
> راهی که اخرین بار زمان هخامنشیان ساختیم
> راهی که تازه دوباره فتح کردیم​


بله. یه زمانی هم رابطه ما و آلمان به قدری خوب بود که آلمان رو می‌شد بزرگترین شریک تجاری ایران دونست. دنیا تغییر می‌کنه همیشه که یه جور نیست. الان هم رابطه ما با آلمان از نظر تجاری در اروپا هنوز خوب هست اما بسیار بسیار بسیار بسیار کمتر

بعد این پولی که به حشدالشعبی می‌رسه بابت این همه تسلیحاتی که ما بهشون این همه سال دادیم نباید به ما پس داده بشه؟ تسلیحات خودمون رو که دست نیروهای خودمون نمی‌بینیم دست اونها می‌بینیم. مثلاً امرپ طوفان. کجاها در ایران ازش استفاده می‌شه؟

ببین بحث سر این هست که هیچ کدوم از شرکای تجاری ما به جز لبنان تا امروز برای ما قدمی بر نداشتن و فقط هزینه‌بر بودن. اگه به من بود فقط حزب الله لبنان رو ۲ دستی می‌چسبیدم​


----------



## OldTwilight

Aramagedon said:


> Guys believe me or not I have lost around 0.3 billion tomans on hellish crypto
> 
> What I have gained is:
> 
> Never invest on shitcoins
> 
> Never do futures


when you put your money in it ?!

I currently only has 300$ savage ( not worth of mention ) but from Last year sake of Iranian bourse , I learned that little gains are generally better than waiting for future ....

and for god sake. go to reddit , track their price record ....


if you want to place your money on shit coins , at max use only 5% of your money ....

don't put more than 1000$ on each shit coins .... and you should enter early , and the coin should at least have all basic features and special unique feature and good developing team behind it , or else it will turn to rubbery coins or will remain as shit coin ....


some of analysis are biased , so learn to analysis


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> There hasn’t been a new nuclear power since 2000’s (NK).
> 
> I hate when people say Pakistan went nuclear as if that suddenly means anything. Pakistan nuclear program was a different time and different world. Iran could have gone nuclear in 80’s under Shah if he survived. A different world while Soviet Union and Communist China were acting the way they were. If you cannot understand current geopolitics compared to then, then you shouldn’t be discussing such things.
> 
> ALL world powers are committed in stopping another nuclear power from emerging.
> 
> So unless the kingdom wants to become a pariah like Iran, then it won’t go nuclear not unless Iran and Turkey go nuclear.
> 
> Mark my words, if Saudi attempts to go nuclear. You will see House of Saud “magically” collapse. It’s entire apparatus is filled with double agents for MI6, Mossad, and CIA. I wouldn’t be surprised if MBS gets assassinated ala Julies Ceaser type excuse.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has no choice to stay under US protection umbrella just like a store owner had no choice to pay protection to Mafia. The second you stopped paying protection, you suddenly didn’t have a store.
> 
> But you are free to believe what you want.



Hahaha. You think things can just collapse lmao as if we exist in a simp world or playstation world? Pakistan went nuke 1998 just 2 years before that. KSA is already covertly according to CIA a nuclear state. It is not a secret. The question is who is gonna collapse who in that case who in his right mind will attempt on the Qibla with nuke armement and could even lead to the attacker getting invaded if this thing overblows as conequence and hack could even be the entire world as coaliton but they could still face a legitimate defeat there.



SalarHaqq said:


> In order to build nuclear weapons, you need either uranium enrichment facilities or plutonium producing ones. Which one of these do the Saudis have? Or the Turks? Or the Egyptians? So if you believe they can autonomously produce nukes overnight, you're simply mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> The military build up required to invade Iran will itself take many months, if not a year. I invite you to read up on Iran's current nuclear break out time. But that may not even be necessary. Iran, using its huge arsenal of precision guided ballistic missiles plus its cruise missiles and drones, can erase every air base where aggressor would station their fighter jets at.



Years? Gotta outta here with that stuff this is intelletucally being dishonest. Getting the logistics there won't take more than weeks and the fall itself will last no shorter than 3 months..

As I said already there is ways to do it safe and easy. Get the Nuclear energy plants going... 1 declare yourself nuclear (meaning couple of war-heads 2) start building in relaxed environment. No hassle there you see. A short-cut. Hence that is why I said simply overnight and I meant it in the literal sense


----------



## sha ah

The Saudis can't even beat the Houthis in Yemen. They're on the verge of losing their remaining holdings in Yemen as well. They're insignificant.



Battlion25 said:


> Hahaha. You think things can just collapse lmao as if we exist in a simp world or playstation world? Pakistan went nuke 1998 just 2 years before that. KSA is already covertly according to CIA a nuclear state. It is not a secret. The question is who is gonna collapse who in that case who in his right mind will attempt on nuke armed Qibla could even lead to the attacker getting invaded if this thing overblows.
> 
> 
> 
> Years? Gotta outta here with that stuff this is intelletucally being dishonest. Getting the logistics there won't take more than weeks and the fall itself will last no shorter than 3 months..
> 
> As I said already there is ways to do it safe and easy. Get the Nuclear energy plants going... 1 declare yourself nuclear (meaning couple of war-heads 2. start building in relaxed environment. No hassle there you see. A short-cut. Hence that is why I said simply overnight and I meant it in the literal sense


----------



## Shawnee

Battlion25 said:


> Hahaha. You think things can just collapse lmao as if we exist in a simp world or playstation world? Pakistan went nuke 1998 just 2 years before that. KSA is already covertly according to CIA a nuclear state. It is not a secret. The question is who is gonna collapse who in that case who in his right mind will attempt on nuke armed Qibla could even lead to the attacker getting invaded if this thing overblows.
> 
> 
> 
> Years? Gotta outta here with that stuff this is intelletucally being dishonest. Getting the logistics there won't take more than a weeks and the fall itself will last no shorter than 3 months..
> 
> As I said already there is ways to do it safe and easy. Get the Nuclear energy plants going... 1 declare yourself nuclear (meaning couple of war-heads 2. start building in relaxed environment. No hassle there you see. A short-cut. Hence that is why I said simply overnight and I meant it in the literal sense



Do you know about enrichment?

So you mean in three months, they import 100000 centrifuges and assemble them to make 1 bombs of 20 KT?

You lack the basic understanding of atomic weaponry.

You cannot be nuclear with 10 warheads in face of a country as large as Iran.

-----


QWECXZ said:


> بله. یه زمانی هم رابطه ما و آلمان به قدری خوب بود که آلمان رو می‌شد بزرگترین شریک تجاری ایران دونست. دنیا تغییر می‌کنه همیشه که یه جور نیست. الان هم رابطه ما با آلمان از نظر تجاری در اروپا هنوز خوب هست اما بسیار بسیار بسیار بسیار کمتر
> 
> بعد این پولی که به حشدالشعبی می‌رسه بابت این همه تسلیحاتی که ما بهشون این همه سال دادیم نباید به ما پس داده بشه؟ تسلیحات خودمون رو که دست نیروهای خودمون نمی‌بینیم دست اونها می‌بینیم. مثلاً امرپ طوفان. کجاها در ایران ازش استفاده می‌شه؟
> 
> ببین بحث سر این هست که هیچ کدوم از شرکای تجاری ما به جز لبنان تا امروز برای ما قدمی بر نداشتن و فقط هزینه‌بر بودن. اگه به من بود فقط حزب الله لبنان رو ۲ دستی می‌چسبیدم​



رابطه ما با آلمان همیشه پیچیده و پر از جاسوس بوده
آلمان یک کشور شکست خورده و محکوم به تبعیت از انگلوس پیروز بوده

حشد اما یک پیروز غیر متقارنه و همه جوره در کنار ما بوده
در جنگ با صدام تا داعش​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Shawnee said:


> Do you know about enrichment?
> 
> So you mean in three months, they import 100000 centrifuges and assemble them to make 1 bombs of 20 KT?
> 
> You lack the basic understanding of atomic weaponry.
> 
> You cannot be nuclear with 10 warheads in face of a country as large as Iran.
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> رابطه ما با آلمان همیشه پیچیده و پر از جاسوس بوده
> آلمان یک کشور شکست خورده و محکوم به تبعیت از انگلوس پیروز بوده
> 
> حشد اما یک پیروز غیر متقارنه و همه جوره در کنار ما بوده
> در جنگ با صدام تا داعش​



Lol.. I know what enrichment is and I understand the process. The 10 warheads are not meant for offensive just declaration that is all to officially join the nuclear club to start building post that period in relaxed manner. That is what I meant. The defensive shield was against others not Iran in case someone started to act police


----------



## Shawnee

Battlion25 said:


> Lol.. I know what enrichment. 10 warheads are not meant for offensive just declaration that is all to officially join the nuclear club to start building post that period in relaxed manner. That is what I meant. The defensive shield was against others not Iran in case someone started to act police or get out of line



And you understand declaration is the most sensitive phase and you risk preemptive nuclear strike?

Pakistan built it in 1980s and declared in 1998 with at least 30-40 warheads.

NK built it in 2000 and declared in 2006.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Shawnee said:


> And you understand declaration is the most sensitive phase and you risk preemptive nuclear strike?
> 
> Pakistan built it in 1980s and declared in 2008 with at least 30-40 warheads.
> 
> NK built if in 2000 and declared in 2006.



Why are you distorting the truth my mann 2008? This is disinfo..

No preemptive strike will come at that point it would be miscalculation  Aside from jokes this method is proven no measures against whatsoever wants it slips thru there is no going back


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> رابطه ما با آلمان همیشه پیچیده و پر از جاسوس بوده
> آلمان یک کشور شکست خورده و محکوم به تبعیت از انگلوس پیروز بوده
> 
> حشد اما یک پیروز غیر متقارنه و همه جوره در کنار ما بوده
> در جنگ با صدام تا داعش​


نیست آخه ما جز برندگان جنگ جهانی دوم بودیم
آلمان صنعتی‌ترین کشور اروپا هست که یک نفری کل اتحادیه اروپا رو به دوش داره می‌کشه. خیلی هم درب و داغون نیست اونطوری که می‌گی
ولی اصلاً چه ربطی داشت؟

آقا حشدالشعبی مگه زمان صدام وجود داشته؟ شیعیان عراق کنار ما بودن اون هم نه همشون
هر دو طرف خائن وجود داشته. مگه احمد مرادی جنگنده اف-۱۴ ایرانی رو بر نداشت رفت به عراق پناهنده شد؟
مگه همین تازگی عکس یه سرباز بی‌شرف حرومزاده که نماد پان ترکیسم رو نشون داده بیرون نیومده؟

دشمنی اعتقادی و ایدئولوژیک ما با آمریکا و غرب باعث شده ما چشم روی خیلی از حقایق و دشمنان اصلی ما در منطقه ببندیم و از گناه خیلی‌ها بدون دلیل منطقی بگذریم​


----------



## TheImmortal

Battlion25 said:


> KSA is already covertly according to CIA a nuclear state.



A citation is usually given when making such claims, but based on the way you talk I assume you are a young nationalistic teenager and not someone with true knowledge of the nuclear Cycle and what it entails.

US military has called Saudi Arabia forces inept and critically lacking in military combat, yet you want me to believe they mastered the nuclear fuel cycle.

Like I said believe what you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> بله،‌ خبرش رو توی توئیتر دیدم اما این چیزها در حد خبر هست و باید زمان بگذره و ببینیم چه اتفاقی می‌افته
> 
> داستان معادن فسفات رو روسیه روش دست گذاشته. اما در قضیه اقتصادی کاملاً مشخص هست که ایران حذف شده. حتی ترکیه که از دشمن اصلی اسد و سوریه در کل این داستان‌ها بود سهم بیشتری از ایران در بازار سوریه داره. این یعنی فاجعه
> 
> بحث رو هم نپیچون. بحث سر این که ایران چرا وارد جنگ سوریه شد نیست. بحث سر این هست که چرا وقتی وارد جنگ شدیم نتونستیم منافع خودمون رو تأمین کنیم. بهرحال طبق گفته نماینده مجلس ما ده‌ها میلیارد دلار تو سوریه خرج کردیم (عدد دقیق‌اش رو یادم نیست اما یا ۲۰ میلیارد دلار یا ۴۰ میلیارد دلار) و این عدد همچنان داره بالاتر می‌ره. سوریه در ازای این عدد باید به ما امتیاز بده نه اینکه ترکیه از ما بیشتر سود ببره. ترکیه‌ای که خودش باعث جنگ داخلی در سوریه هست​


​Turkey conducting extensive trade with government-controlled Syria? I'd be surprised if this were the case. While the Syrian government has reestablished diplomatic ties with PGCC regimes, it is still very much hostile against Turkey and vice versa.

This said, national defence has no price. Why link it to an economic calculus? Iran's intervention didn't need to be economically profitable. It aimed to ensure Iran's security, and that goal was attained hands down.



> به چه دردش می‌خوره؟ ترکیه رسماً تو شمال عراق پایگاه نظامی زده. نیروی نیابتی داشتن مهم‌تر هست یا پایگاه نظامی داشتن؟ دولت عراق در برابر نقض حاکمیت عراق توسط ترکیه هیچ کاری جز سکوت انجام نداده در حالیکه این چند سال بالای چند ده تظاهرات علیه ایران تو عراق برگزار شده که دولت عراق هیچی نگفته و هیچ کاری هم نکرده
> 
> اصلاً همینی که چنین دولتی در عراق اومده سر کار و مراجع شیعه که انقدر تو اون شکم‌هاشون ریختیم به ما خیانت کردن خودش جای ساعت‌ها بحث هست. وقتی سیستانی و صدر بر می‌گردن می‌گن ایران نباید در عراق دخالت کنه دیگه چی باید گفت؟ چرا در مقابل ترکیه صداشون بالا نمی‌ره؟​



Torkie va hatta Emrikā az Khodāshune ke chenin chizi mesle Hashd ol-Sha'bi dar 'Erāgh midāshtan. Hashd = ghodrate pāydār o rishei.

Mosallame ke doshman 'aksare talāshesho khāhad kard be in omid ke Irāno az Erāgh ekhrāj kone, va in tazāhorāt jozveshe, vali che fāydeyi dāsht vāsashun? Ayā dustāne Irān dar sotuhe 'amighe hokumat vādār be 'aghabneshini shodan? Kheir. Bāre digar doshman shekast khord, bish az yek tā do sāle ke in tazāhorāt be natijeye morede niāz naresidan.

Be nazare man nabāyad enghadr manfi be ghazāyā negāh kard. Doshmanānemun porghodrat hastan, banā bar in dāeman dochāre chāleshhāye gunāgun khāhim bud, vali ghezāvatemun bāyad bar 'asāse natijeye kolli surat begire.

- - - - - - 



Battlion25 said:


> Years? Gotta outta here with that stuff this is intelletucally being dishonest. Getting the logistics there won't take more than weeks and the fall itself will last no shorter than 3 months..
> 
> As I said already there is ways to do it safe and easy. Get the Nuclear energy plants going... 1 declare yourself nuclear (meaning couple of war-heads 2) start building in relaxed environment. No hassle there you see. A short-cut. Hence that is why I said simply overnight and I meant it in the literal sense



Even the build up to the 1990 war on Iraq took months and you're saying an invasion force against Iran, which would have to be at least three to four times larger, could be assembled in weeks? And that Iran isn't going to pound them with thousands of precision guided ballistic missiles, something Iraq wasn't capable of?


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Do you know about enrichment?
> 
> So you mean in three months, they import 100000 centrifuges and assemble them to make 1 bombs of 20 KT?



Centrifuge is the least of your worries.

You need uranium (large amounts), you need a reprocessing plant, you need UF6 production facility, then you need to feed the gas to the centrifuge.

On a parallel route you need to work on bridge wire detonation device to cause parallel chain reaction at an amount to trigger enough fission atom activity to cascade into a nuclear explosion, detonation trigger, core of the nuclear bomb, uranium metal production for the core (which iran just demonstrated), and then minitrization of said nuclear bomb to fit one of the Chinese missiles you bought, then a heat shield to allow for warhead to survive re entry.

List goes on and on. And somehow doing all this while avoiding detection by Mossad, MI6, and CIA who run rampant throughout your country.

If buying some centrifuges and uranium was all it took to go nuclear...half the world would be nuclear by now.


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> A citation is usually given when making such claims, but based on the way you talk I assume you are a young nationalistic teenager and not someone with true knowledge of the nuclear Cycle and what it entails.



Former CIA Duane Clarridge
*U.S. CIA Reveals Saudi Arabia Has Nukes*


----------



## sha ah

Houthis strike Marib with 3 ballistic missiles. Saudis of course claim civilians were hit. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444634629022130179OMG Fox news ? Come on man stop this is embaressing. If Saudis have nukes then Iran surely has nukes so why does it even matter ?



Battlion25 said:


> Former CIA Duane Clarridge
> *U.S. CIA Reveals Saudi Arabia Has Nukes*


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Centrifuge is the least of your worries.
> 
> You need uranium (large amounts), you need a reprocessing plant, you need UF6 production facility, then you need to feed the gas to the centrifuge.
> 
> On a parallel route you need to work on bridge wire detonation device to cause parallel chain reaction at an amount to trigger enough fission atom activity to cascade into a nuclear explosion, detonation trigger, core of the nuclear bomb, uranium metal production for the core (which iran just demonstrated), and then minitrization of said nuclear bomb to fit one of the Chinese missiles you bought, then a heat shield to allow for warhead to survive re entry.
> 
> List goes on and on. And somehow doing all this while avoiding detection by Mossad, MI6, and CIA who run rampant throughout your country.
> 
> If buying some centrifuges and uranium was all it took to go nuclear...half the world would be nuclear by now.



One line:

Quote from Khan: “In the end it is all about enrichment.”


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> Houthis strike Marib with 3 ballistic missiles. Saudis of course claim civilians were hit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444634629022130179OMG Fox news ? Come on man stop this is embaressing. If Saudis have nukes then Iran surely has nukes so why does it even matter ?



It is not about the news agency but the source that matters and his not the only one who said this but many others and this is an open public secret


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> One line:
> 
> Quote from Khan: “In the end it is all about enrichment.”



Taking a quote out of context. If you can reach 90% enrichment than part of the battle is won, but to develop a viable nuclear device requires knowledge that isn’t readily available nor can it be bought as each country develops its bomb differently and is a state secret .

Saddam and Ghaddafi both had enrichment. Neither was close to a bomb as widely believed.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> Former CIA Duane Clarridge
> *U.S. CIA Reveals Saudi Arabia Has Nukes*



Even if true, these wouldn't be self-developed ones. Quite obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Turkey conducting extensive trade with government-controlled Syria? I'd be surprised if this were the case. Whileā the Syrian government has reestablished diplomatic ties with PGCC regimes, it is still hostile towards Turkey and vice versa.
> 
> This said, national defence has no price. Why link it to an economic calculus? Iran's intervention didn't need to be economically profitable. It aimed to ensure Iran's security, and that goal was attained hands down.



اگه بهت بگم ترکیه سالی ۱.۳ میلیارد دلار به سوریه صادرات داره در حالیکه این عدد برای ایران حتی به ۱ میلیارد دلار هم نمی‌رسه اون وقت چی می‌گی؟ باورت بشه یا نه، حجم صادرات ترکیه به سوریه در این چند سال بالای ۱ میلیارد دلار بوده و برای ما زیر ۲۰۰ میلیون دلار

اگه بهت بگم ترکیه و حتی عربستان در جایگاه بالاتری از حجم تجارت خارجی با سوریه نسبت به ما هستند چی می‌گی؟

این در حالی هست که ترکیه اصلی‌ترین بازیگر در جنگ داخلی در کشور سوریه و علیه حاکمیت سوریه و اسد بوده و عربستان هم جز حامیان اصلی شبه نظامیان و القاعده و داعش در سوریه بوده

چرا باید روابط رو به اقتصاد ربط داد؟ مشکل افرادی مثل شما این هست که متوجه اهمیت نارضایتی داخلی در امنیت ملی نمی‌شید. فکر می‌کنید سقوط یه کشور چند صد کیلومتر دورتر از ایران بیشتر از حجم گسترده نارضایتی داخلی مهم هست در حالی که مشروعیت هر نظامی در درون هست نه از بیرون و اگه مردم احساس نارضایتی کنند اثرش به مراتب بدتر از سقوط سوریه هست​


SalarHaqq said:


> Torkieh va hatta Emrikā az Khodāshune ke chenin chizi mesle Hashd ol-Sha'bi dar 'Erāgh midāshtan. Hashd = ghodrate pāydār o rishei.
> 
> Mosallame ke doshman 'aksare talāshesho khāhad kard be in omid ke Irāno az Erāgh ekhrāj kone, va in tazāhorāt jozveshe, vali che fāydeyi dāsht vāsashun? Ayā dustāne Irān dar sotuhe 'amighe hokumat vādār be 'aghabneshini shodan? Kheir. Bāre digar doshman shekast khord, bish az yek tā do sāle ke in tazāhorāt be natijeye morede niāz naresidan.
> 
> Be nazare man nabāyad enghadr manfi be ghazāyā negāh kard. Doshmanānemun porghodrat hastan, banā bar in dāeman dochāre chāleshhāye gunāgun khāhim bud, vali ghezāvatemun bāyad bar 'asāse natijeye kolli surat begire.


چرا باید از خداشون باشه؟ فکر می‌کنی اگه فردا روزی عراق علیه ما بشه مثلاً حشدالشعبی میاد برای ما می‌جنگه؟ این از دست همون اندیشه‌های پان ترکی هست که فکر می‌کنند آذری‌های ایرانی برای اون‌ها خواهند جنگید. حدالشعبی امروز که داعشی بوده و آمریکا اشغالگری هست به عنوان یه ابزار برای ایران هست که تازه همون ابزار هم خیلی منافع ما رو تأمین نتونسته بکنه

شاید اگه کمی روابط بین‌المللی ما بهتر بود هزینه‌ای که خرج حشدالشعبی کرده بودیم رو خرج یک نیروهوایی قوی می‌کردیم و اون وقت خیلی بهتر می‌شد امنیت مرزهامون رو تأمین کنیم تا اینکه گروه‌های شبه نظامی بسازیم

فایده‌ تظاهرات براشون این بود که امروز کاظمی سر کار هست که روابط عراق با ایران رو داره از همه نظر کاهش می‌ده و حتی صادرات برق ایران به عراق رو هدف گرفته که یکی از وابستگی‌های اصلی عراق به ما هست. داره وابستگی عراق در هر زمینه‌ای به ایران رو کمتر می‌کنه. حتی صادرات خودروهای ایرانی به عراق رو کاهش داده. این فایده‌اش

آقا ما خیلی جاها داریم از خودی ضربه می‌خوریم. دشمن‌ها به کنار، خودی‌ها رو چه کنیم؟ دلیل ضربه خوردن ما از خودی‌ها هم بحث مفصلی داره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> Even if true, these wouldn't be self-developed ones. Quite obviously.



Eaxactly that was my point.. I meant in the pattern where things will follow. Get it first, test it, join the club officially and belt out as you please thru out the next decade or so


----------



## TheImmortal

Battlion25 said:


> Former CIA Duane Clarridge
> *U.S. CIA Reveals Saudi Arabia Has Nukes*



Clarridge wouldn’t even know, he left the region for Latin America long before Pakistan nuclear program was taking off. His field of expertise was Iran contra and Turkey ironically.

The whole “Saudi Arabia bought a few nukes from Pakistan in exchange for funding the program” rumor is a fable. Just like Iran bought nuclear weapons from post Soviet states or North Korea.

So a long retired CIA officer babbling to stay relevant is hardly “the CIA as a organization” saying SA has a nuclear weapons program. This crap belongs in the tabloids in the grocery store.

Neither does this “source” say SA has a nuclear weapons program, but merely bought some warheads. Again a joke either way.


----------



## sha ah

With the situation in southern Syria finally resolved, the Syrian military can now focus exclusively on Idlib. Recently there have been more and more airstrikes on the Idlib enclave.


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> Clarridge wouldn’t even know, he left the region for Latin America long before Pakistan nuclear program was taking off. His field of expertise was Iran contra and Turkey ironically.
> 
> The whole “Saudi Arabia bought a few nukes from Pakistan in exchange for funding the program” rumor is a fable. Just like Iran bought nuclear weapons from post Soviet states or North Korea.
> 
> So a long retired CIA officer babbling to stay relevant is hardly “the CIA as a organization” saying SA has a nuclear weapons program. This crap belongs in the tabloids in the grocery store.
> 
> Neither does this “source” say SA has a nuclear weapons program, but merely bought some warheads. Again a joke either way.



His not the only one who said this but this is the census opinion in the CIA but alas lets leave it at that shall we


----------



## TheImmortal

Battlion25 said:


> His not the only one who said this but this is the census opinion in the CIA



There hasn’t been a single report (to my knowledge) of Saudi Arabian nuclear weapons program published by the CIA or any credible intelligence agency outside of rehashed “may seek nuclear weapons in the future” type line. There have been many published on Iran and Iraq since the early 1990’s.

Right now (last 10 years) Chinese have been assisting nuclear program of Saudi Arabia in various fields. Saudi Arabia has asked the US for enrichment on its soil and been rebuffed. That is the latest where we are at. So for you to claim the CIA thinks Saudi Arabia has a nuclear weapons program or has nukes goes against the basic history of the Saudi nuclear program that is clearly visible for everyone to see.

Even in the unlikihood that Saudi Arabia had *bought* in the late 80’s some nuclear weapons by Pakistan. Those would have been 1st Gen low yield weapons whose shelf lived in 2021 is questionable.

Also Saudi Arabia would have to take said 1st Gen nuclear bombs and some how fit them inside a DF missile AND build a heat shield to have it survive.

This is Easier said than done. Back in 1980’s Pakistan wasn’t building nukes to fit DF missiles that didn’t exist..so why would Saudi Arabia buy a bomb with no missile to deliver It?


It’s like buying bomb to be put into something you don’t know you will have....in 25 years. As for using 1970-1990’s SCUDs. That’s a terrible delivery vehicle in 2021. High interception rate type missile with high failure rate. Not something you want a nuke inside at the moment of truth.

Like I said when you go thru the motions it doesn’t make sense. Same rumors were said about Iran and Saddam. And we know Saddam didnt Have any in the end...even though Iran thought he was nuclear capable as soon as ‘98.


----------



## sha ah




----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> اگه بهت بگم ترکیه سالی ۱.۳ میلیارد دلار به سوریه صادرات داره در حالیکه این عدد برای ایران حتی به ۱ میلیارد دلار هم نمی‌رسه اون وقت چی می‌گی؟ باورت بشه یا نه، حجم صادرات ترکیه به سوریه در این چند سال بالای ۱ میلیارد دلار بوده و برای ما زیر ۲۰۰ میلیون دلار
> 
> اگه بهت بگم ترکیه و حتی عربستان در جایگاه بالاتری از حجم تجارت خارجی با سوریه نسبت به ما هستند چی می‌گی؟
> 
> این در حالی هست که ترکیه اصلی‌ترین بازیگر در جنگ داخلی در کشور سوریه و علیه حاکمیت سوریه و اسد بوده و عربستان هم جز حامیان اصلی شبه نظامیان و القاعده و داعش در سوریه بوده
> 
> چرا باید روابط رو به اقتصاد ربط داد؟ مشکل افرادی مثل شما این هست که متوجه اهمیت نارضایتی داخلی در امنیت ملی نمی‌شید. فکر می‌کنید سقوط یه کشور چند صد کیلومتر دورتر از ایران بیشتر از حجم گسترده نارضایتی داخلی مهم هست در حالی که مشروعیت هر نظامی در درون هست نه از بیرون و اگه مردم احساس نارضایتی کنند اثرش به مراتب بدتر از سقوط سوریه هست​



I couldn't find any viable figures. But I wonder how much of this Turkish-Syrian trade concerns the Idlib enclave and other Turkish-occupied zones?

When it comes to the domestic fallout in Iran, a billion USD of additional exports wouldn't make that much of a difference. And I will have to disagree on the security aspect: if Syria fell and Hezbollah in its wake, then the enemy would feel secure enough to conduct much more aggressive operations on Iranian mainland. This was averted by Iran's successful intervention.



> چرا باید از خداشون باشه؟ فکر می‌کنی اگه فردا روزی عراق علیه ما بشه مثلاً حشدالشعبی میاد برای ما می‌جنگه؟ این از دست همون اندیشه‌های پان ترکی هست که فکر می‌کنند آذری‌های ایرانیبرای اون‌ها خواهند جنگید. حدالشعبی امروز که داعشی بوده و آمریکا اشغالگری هست به عنوان یه ابزار برای ایران هست که تازه همون ابزار هم خیلی منافع ما رو تأمین نتونسته بکنه​


​For the time being Iraq is not going to turn against Iran any more than this. Thanks to Hashd al-Shaabi.



> شاید اگه کمی روابط بین‌المللی ما بهتر بود هزینه‌ای که خرج حشدالشعبی کرده بودیم رو خرج یک نیروهوایی قوی می‌کردیم و اون وقت خیلی بهتر می‌شد امنیت مرزهامون رو تأمین کنیم تا اینکه گروه‌های شبه نظامی بسازیم


Well, I am with PeeD on this one: no matter how much Iran would have invested in its air force, its effective deterrence value could not have matched the missile force developed by Iran.



> فایده‌ تظاهرات براشون این بود که امروز کاظمی سر کار هست که روابط عراق با ایران رو داره از همه نظر کاهش می‌ده و حتی صادرات برق ایران به عراق رو هدف گرفته که یکی از وابستگی‌های اصلی عراق به ما هست. داره وابستگی عراق در هر زمینه‌ای به ایران رو کمتر می‌کنه. حتی صادرات خودروهای ایرانی به عراق رو کاهش داده. این فایده‌اش
> 
> آقا ما خیلی جاها داریم از خودی ضربه می‌خوریم. دشمن‌ها به کنار، خودی‌ها رو چه کنیم؟ دلیل ضربه خوردن ما از خودی‌ها هم بحث مفصلی داره


And tomorrow Kadhimi is going to be replaced by someone else... the joys of "democracy", isn't it? But even if anti-Iranian candidates were to be systematically elected, at this rate, it's going to take a century until Iraq reaches Saddam levels of hostility. Which is not going happen anyway. Again thanks to Hashd al-Shaabi and certain other factors.

Dar morede zarabāt tavasote khodihā, khob bale, bande ke in rā enkār nakardam. Vali bahs sare ine ke manzuremun az khodihāye kharābkār che kasānist. Shakhsan tashkhis midam ke az vaghti ke jenābe āghāye Raisi umadan sare kār, taghriban hamechiz ru be pishrafte va kharābkārāye asli hazf shodan. Natijetan be nazare man alān vaghte khoshhālie, na nā-omidi.


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> Also Saudi Arabia would have to take said 1st Gen nuclear bombs and some how fit them inside a DF missile AND build a heat shield to have it survive.
> 
> This is Easier said than done. Back in 1980’s Pakistan wasn’t building nukes to fit DF missiles that didn’t exist..so why would Saudi Arabia buy a bomb with no missile to deliver It?
> 
> 
> It’s like buying bomb to be put into something you don’t know you will have....in 25 years. As for using 1970-1990’s SCUDs. That’s a terrible delivery vehicle in 2021. High interception rate type missile with high failure rate. Not something you want a nuke inside at the moment of truth.
> 
> Like I said when you go thru the motions it doesn’t make sense. Same rumors were said about Iran and Saddam. And we know Saddam didnt Have any in the end...even though Iran thought he was nuclear capable as soon as ‘98.



You are not looking at it right someone whos capable of having it will not have issues storing or the capability to deliver it. I can share with you multiple sources on it. It is called the Saudi-Pak pact search for it you will find extensive articles written on it and from different angles. The news itself has been sort of circulating since the 90s around foreign intelligence agnecies and news it is nothing new I could share links but it is time consuming.

Gary Samore served as President Barack Obama's WMD staff back in 2013 Said the exact same thing as Duane Clarrigde..


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> I couldn't find any viable figures. But I wonder how much of this Turkish-Syrian trade concerns the Idlib enclave and other Turkish-occupied zones?
> 
> When it comes to the domestic fallout in Iran, a billion USD of additional exports wouldn't make that much of a difference. And I will have to disagree on the security aspect: if Syria fell and Hezbollah in its wake, then the enemy would feel secure enough to conduct much more aggressive operations on Iranian mainland. This was averted by Iran's successful intervention.


این هم یکی از هزاران منابعی که با یه سرچ ساده به دست میاد. تازه تو ۲۰۱۹ شده بوده ۱/۶ میلیارد دلار و گویا همچنان هم در حال رشد هست. کلاً صادرات ترکیه به سوریه حتی در زمان جنگ داخلی سوریه همواره رو به رشد بوده








Turkey (TUR) and Syria (SYR) Trade | OEC


Find the latest trade data and tariffs between Turkey and Syria.




oec.world




غم انگیزترین بخش این آمار اون قسمت ۱۰۰ میلیون دلار نفت تصفیه شده که ترکیه به سوریه صادر می‌کنه هست. واقعاً به اندازه یه عاشورا باید براش اشک ریخت
مگه فرقی می‌کنه با کدوم قسمت سوریه هست؟ ما هم عرضه داشته باشیم بریم خاک این کشورها رو اشغال کنیم با اون قسمت تجارت کنیم

اصلاً موافق نیستم. ۱ میلیارد دلار پول کمی نیست. ما برای ۴۰۰ میلیون دلار محکومان امنیتی آمریکایی رو آزاد کردیم
واردات ایران نزدیک ۳۰ میلیارد دلار هست. ما اگه مثل ترکیه به عراق و سوریه نزدیک ۳ میلیارد دلار صادرات داشتیم یعنی نزدیک به ۱۰٪ از نیاز واردات خودمون رو از همین دو کشور که کلی هم به ما مدیون هستند تأمین کرده بودیم. بیشتر شدن کالا درون کشور یعنی خنثی کردن نقدینگی بدون پشتوانه و کمتر شدن تورم

زمانی که فروش نفت ما به جایی رسید که یه سری می‌گفتن نزدیک ۱۵ میلیارد دلار شده همین ۳ میلیارد دلار معادل ۲۰٪ فروش نفت بوده

سه میلیارد دلار در سال اصلاً عدد کمی نیست و اصلاً قابل چشم پوشی نیست

بعد نکته اصلی رو داری ازش عمداً چشم پوشی می‌کنی. نکته اصلی این هست که سوریه و عراقی که مدیون ما هستند و ضربات بسیار شدیدی از ترکیه و عربستان دیدن ارتباطات اقتصادی بیشتری با اون ۲ کشور دارن تا مایی که اگه نبودیم امروز باید مثل افغانستان کشورشون دست یه مشت وحشی داعشی بود. این نکته اصلی هست​


SalarHaqq said:


> For the time being Iraq is not going to turn against Iran any more than this. Thanks to Hashd al-Shaabi.


عراق رو آمریکا طوری با خاک یکسان کرد که حشد الشعبی هم نباشه حالا حالاها خطری نیست. کردیت‌اش به آمریکا می‌ره نه ما​


SalarHaqq said:


> Well, I am with PeeD on this one: no matter how much Iran would have invested in its air force, its effective deterrence value could not have matched the missile force developed by Iran.


بازدارندگی در مقابل کی؟ این در مقابل کی خیلی مهم هست. در مقابل آمریکا؟ بله، صد در صد درست هست
ما نزدیک به ۳۰ میلیارد دلار طبق صحبت‌ها و تخمین‌های مختلف از جمله صحبت نماینده مجلس خودمون در منطقه به ویژه سوریه هزینه کردیم. با ۳۰ میلیارد دلار می‌شه ۳۰۰ جنگنده نسل پنجم با مهمات خرید. ما اگه ۳۰۰ جنگنده نسل پنجم داشتیم و همین جنگنده‌های امروز خودمون رو هم داشتیم امروز به معنای واقعی یک ابرقدرت منطقه‌ای بودیم نه فقط در حد حرف و چرت و پرت
دلیل اینکه مجبور شدیم سوریه رو دو دستی تقدیم سوریه کنیم همین نداشتن نیروی هوایی بود. وگرنه اگه ۳۰۰ جنگنده به روز داشتیم بدون نیاز به روسیه خودمون داعش رو تو عراق و سوریه شخم می‌زدیم​


SalarHaqq said:


> And tomorrow Kadhimi is going to be replaced by someone else... the joys of "democracy", isn't it? But even if anti-Iranian candidates were to be systematically elected, at this rate, it's going to take a century until Iraq reaches Saddam levels of hostility. Which is not going happen anyway. Again thanks to Hashd al-Shaabi and certain other factors.


در مورد کاظمی هم این حرف‌ها زده می‌شد که بهش اجازه نمی‌دیم علیه ما کاری کنه اما با چشم داریم چیز دیگه‌ای رو می‌بینیم​


SalarHaqq said:


> Dar morede zarabāt tavasote khodihā, khob bale, bande ke in rā enkār nakardam. Vali bahs sare ine ke manzuremun az khodihāye kharābkār che kasānist. Shakhsan tashkhis midam ke az vaghti ke jenābe āghāye Raisi umadan sare kār, taghriban hamechiz ru be pishrafte va kharābkārāye asli hazf shodan. Natijetan be nazare man alān vaghte khoshhālie, na nā-omidi.


من هم به رئیسی امیدوار هستم. البته نه به خاطر خود شخص رئیسی (چون افرادی که سر کار گذاشته رو کارآمد نمی‌دونم) بلکه به خاطر اینکه بالاخره تیم و دار و دسته روحانی که از دید من بیشترشون جاسوس و نفوذی بودن کنار رفتن
روحانی خیلی روشن و مشخص در حال خیانت به منافع ملی ما بود و کسی هم جلوش رو نگرفت متاسفانه
البته همین که کسی جلوش رو نگرفت خودش نشون دهنده ژرفای فاجعه هست​


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> این هم یکی از هزاران منابعی که با یه سرچ ساده به دست میاد. تازه تو ۲۰۱۹ شده بوده ۱/۶ میلیارد دلار و گویا همچنان هم در حال رشد هست. کلاً صادرات ترکیه به سوریه حتی در زمان جنگ داخلی سوریه همواره رو به رشد بوده
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey (TUR) and Syria (SYR) Trade | OEC
> 
> 
> Find the latest trade data and tariffs between Turkey and Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oec.world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> غم انگیزترین بخش این آمار اون قسمت ۱۰۰ میلیون دلار نفت تصفیه شده که ترکیه به سوریه صادر می‌کنه هست. واقعاً به اندازه یه عاشورا باید براش اشک ریخت
> مگه فرقی می‌کنه با کدوم قسمت سوریه هست؟ ما هم عرضه داشته باشیم بریم خاک این کشورها رو اشغال کنیم با اون قسمت تجارت کنیم​


​I wouldn't consider acceptable for Iran to illegally occupy other countries' lands like Turkey is more or less doing. Dige injā bahse orze nis, mozu osule.



> اصلاً موافق نیستم. ۱ میلیارد دلار پول کمی نیست. ما برای ۴۰۰ میلیون دلار محکومان امنیتی آمریکایی رو آزاد کردیم
> واردات ایران نزدیک ۳۰ میلیارد دلار هست. ما اگه مثل ترکیه به عراق و سوریه نزدیک ۳ میلیارد دلار صادرات داشتیم یعنی نزدیک به ۱۰٪ از نیاز واردات خودمون رو از همین دو کشور که کلی هم به ما مدیون هستند تأمین کرده بودیم. بیشتر شدن کالا درون کشور یعنی خنثی کردن نقدینگی بدون پشتوانه و کمتر شدن تورم


This billion USD, Iran is exporting it to Afghanistan. Iran is the biggest exporter to that country, surpassing even China, beating Turkey by a great margin.

Also bear in mind that much of this is due to Rohani's policies. His administration deliberately neglected trade with neighbors and allies, instead putting all its eggs in the basket of normalization with the west. This is bound to change under Raisi, who has announced that he will focus on boosting trade with neighbors.



> بعد نکته اصلی رو داری ازش عمداً چشم پوشی می‌کنی. نکته اصلی این هست که سوریه و عراقی که مدیون ما هستند و ضربات بسیار شدیدی از ترکیه و عربستان دیدن ارتباطات اقتصادی بیشتری با اون ۲ کشور دارن تا مایی که اگه نبودیم امروز باید مثل افغانستان کشورشون دست یه مشت وحشی داعشی بود. این نکته اصلی هست


Well, I'm not obfuscating anything on purpose. Just mention it and I'll respond. Here I will reiterate my previous point about the Rohani government's deliberate negligence in this regard.

Plus, some of it is due to competitivity. And Turkey generally speaking exports more non-oil commodities than Iran.

Even if Iran saved them from "I"SIS, economy is sometimes treated as a separate matter from politics and some governments have little qualms trading with their political adversaries. All of this doesn't imply that Iranian decision makers are fools. But as I said, it is almost a matter of certainty that Iran's exports to Syria and Iraq are going to increase under Raisi.
​


> عراق رو آمریکا طوری با خاک یکسان کرد که حشد الشعبی هم نباشه حالا حالاها خطری نیست. کردیت‌اش به آمریکا می‌ره نه ما​


​I wasn't referring to the military threat Iraq would pose to Iran, but to its degree of hostility. In both cases though, Hashd al-Shaabi will function as a shield for Iran. It is an irreplaceable and valuable asset.



> بازدارندگی در مقابل کی؟ این در مقابل کی خیلی مهم هست. در مقابل آمریکا؟ بله، صد در صد درست هست
> ما نزدیک به ۳۰ میلیارد دلار طبق صحبت‌ها و تخمین‌های مختلف از جمله صحبت نماینده مجلس خودمون در به ویژه سوریه هزینه کردیم. با ۳۰ میلیارد دلار می‌شه ۳۰۰ جنگنده نسل پنجم با مهمات خرید. ما اگه ۳۰۰ جنگنده نسل پنجم داشتیم و همین جنگنده‌های امروز خودمون رو هم داشتیم امروز به معنای واقعی یک ابرقدرت منطقه‌ای بودیم نه فقط در حد حرف و چرت و پرت
> دلیل اینکه مجبور شدیم سوریه رو دو دستی تقدیم سوریه کنیم همین نداشتن نیروی هوایی بود. وگرنه اگه ۳۰۰ جنگنده به روز داشتیم بدون نیاز به روسیه خودمون داعش رو تو عراق و سوریه شخم می‌زدیم​


​The IRIAF's current inventory would have been enough to take care of "I"SIS in Syria. It's not as if they had anything to negate it. Russia itself didn't transfer 300 fighter jets to Syria, it relied on barely more than 30 or so... But the issue for Iran was not technical, it was of a political nature.

Anything else we assume an air force could achieve, Iran's missile force can achieve more and better, including against potential regional adversaries.

Considering Iran a regional power is not nonsensical. Iran is still the most influential outside player in both Iraq and Syria, not to mention Lebanon and Palestine, whether or not it ranks as the main trade partner of these countries. For all its economic forays, Turkey lags behind Iran in terms of geopolitical clout in the region.
​


> در مورد کاظمی هم این حرف‌ها زده می‌شد که بهش اجازه نمی‌دیم علیه ما کاری کنه اما با چشم داریم چیز دیگه‌ای رو می‌بینیم​



Kadhimi cannot seriously compromise Iran's standing let alone Iran's security. The minute he tries, he is going to be politically dead. And he knows it. The rest is good for the usual psy-ops show and media war waged on Iran, but not much more. The end result needs to be contemplated. I don't see any considerable setback for Iran in this regard. Frankly, if this is the best the enemy can come up with, especially under favorable circumstances which aren't going to be permanent (like a PM who is beholden to them), then there's no reason to trigger the alarm.



> من هم به رئیسی امیدوار هستم. البته نه به خاطر خود شخص رئیسی (چون افرادی که سر کار گذاشته رو کارآمد نمی‌دونم) بلکه به خاطر اینکه بالاخره تیم و دار و دسته روحانی که از دید من بیشترشون جاسوس و نفوذی بودن کنار رفتن
> روحانی خیلی روشن و مشخص در حال خیانت به منافع ملی ما بود و کسی هم جلوش رو نگرفت متاسفانه
> البته همین که کسی جلوش رو نگرفت خودش نشون دهنده ژرفای فاجعه هست​



It would not have been politically astute to overthrow Rohani or shorten his mandate. The backlash, fueled by Iran's foreign enemies and by the influence liberals enjoy over domestic public opinion, would have been too hazardous. Now however things will be going in the right direction. And I believe Raisi is fit for the job.


----------



## sha ah

Why is it that all the pictures related to this scandal turn out to be pink ? I believe that pink must truly suit Aliyev














Azerbaijan’s Ruling Aliyev Family and Their Associates Acquired Dozens of Prime London Properties Worth Nearly $700 Million - OCCRP


A vast network of offshore companies, administered by service provider Trident Trust and fronted by a small group of trusted cronies, helped the Aliyevs secretly own vast real estate holdings in th...




www.occrp.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

Aramagedon said:


> Guys believe me or not I have lost around 0.3 billion tomans on hellish crypto
> 
> What I have gained is:
> 
> Never invest on shitcoins
> 
> Never do futures


I'm sorry to hear that.  This is the reason why I don't engage in trading and just invest in stocks or crypto currencies I believe in succeeding after researching them. The majority of traders do worse in the long-term compared to investors according to many empirical studies. Just sticking to Bitcoin and some quality Altcoins that actually could solve real world problems and that have a strong ecosystem instead of trading risky hype coins seems more sustainable to me. No financial advice of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Messerschmitt said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  This is the reason why I don't engage in trading and just invest in stocks or crypto currencies I believe in succeeding after researching them. The majority of traders do worse in the long-term compared to investors according to many empirical studies. Just sticking to Bitcoin and some quality Altcoins that actually could solve real world problems and that have a strong ecosystem instead of trading risky hype coins seems more sustainable to me. No financial advice of course.



Or just buy some gold and silver.... this way you know you will always have wealth, instead of losing it all over night


----------



## sha ah




----------



## aryobarzan

Some lesser known but magnificent architectural wonders in Iran :

*1- Mirror works in Imam Reza shrine.*













*2- Silk house..in Tabriz*










*3-World's Largest underground city: city of Tafresh*









*4-Diamond Mansion.. Tehran*









*5- The Imam or Soltani Mosque in Semnan city ( simple but elegant and 200 years old):*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## makranman

sha ah said:


> Why is it that all the pictures related to this scandal turn out to be pink ? I believe that pink must truly suit Aliyev
> 
> View attachment 782045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azerbaijan’s Ruling Aliyev Family and Their Associates Acquired Dozens of Prime London Properties Worth Nearly $700 Million - OCCRP
> 
> 
> A vast network of offshore companies, administered by service provider Trident Trust and fronted by a small group of trusted cronies, helped the Aliyevs secretly own vast real estate holdings in th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.occrp.org


I wish we burned the national TV 10 years ago and rebuilt it from the ground up. if we did that, now we could make Aliyev sorry he was alive.
such a great opportunity to pressure Aliyev, pitty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

These crooks posing as national leaders need to be kicked out of their respective nations. Both Jordan and Azerbaijan need to do this ASAP. Let's wait and see if there will be protests and how people will react.








makranman said:


> I wish we burned the national TV 10 years ago and rebuilt it from the ground up. if we did that, now we could make Aliyev sorry he was alive.
> such a great opportunity to pressure Aliyev, pitty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

OldTwilight said:


> when you put your money in it ?!
> 
> I currently only has 300$ savage ( not worth of mention ) but from Last year sake of Iranian bourse , I learned that little gains are generally better than waiting for future ....
> 
> and for god sake. go to reddit , track their price record ....
> 
> 
> if you want to place your money on shit coins , at max use only 5% of your money ....
> 
> don't put more than 1000$ on each shit coins .... and you should enter early , and the coin should at least have all basic features and special unique feature and good developing team behind it , or else it will turn to rubbery coins or will remain as shit coin ....
> 
> 
> some of analysis are biased , so learn to analysis


I put hundreds dollars on meme shitcoins and I lost hundreds ..

But never mind .. I am moving from decentralized exchanges to centralized exchanges 

Look at here:

I knew Shiba will grow up however I didn't buy it because my money is absolutely destroyed by shitcoins.

Someone has taken 563% profit by buying shiba yesterday with 44x leverage


----------



## Shams313

Oh! Hell ya.
The last part though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> I put hundreds dollars on meme shitcoins and I lost hundreds ..
> 
> But never mind .. I am moving from decentralized exchanges to centralized exchanges
> 
> Look at here:
> 
> I knew Shiba will grow up however I didn't buy it because my money is absolutely destroyed by shitcoins.
> 
> Someone has taken 563% profit by buying shiba yesterday with 44x leverage
> 
> View attachment 782102
> 
> View attachment 782103
> 
> View attachment 782104



I like this discussion. 

I hold major alts for long and also I day trade to the point that I have multiple trading softwares and I still receive warning of day trading pattern from them.

I bought shib last week and I am still holding for personal reasons. Of course shib is a shitcoin.

داداش
لانگ ترم من ادا و اتر و بیت دارم با کمی چین، دات، سولانا
شیت کوین هم تاکتیکی میخرم

شانسی اخیرا روی شیبا سود کردم
میدونستم بالا میره اما نمیدونستم اینقدر زود

من ای سی پی، اتم، سی گلد، اکسی اینفینیتی و خیلی های دیگه رو تاکتیکی میخرم

ضرر هم دادم
مثلا روی ای سی پی
فوندامنتالش رو اشتباه برآورد کردم

پول میاد و میره
آدم خوش باشه و تنها خوری نکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> I like this discussion.
> 
> I hold major alts for long and also I day trade to the point that I have multiple trading softwares and I still receive warning of day trading pattern from them.
> 
> I bought shib last week and I am still holding for personal reasons. Of course shib is a shitcoin.
> 
> داداش
> لانگ ترم من ادا و اتر و بیت دارم با کمی چین، دات، سولانا
> شیت کوین هم تاکتیکی میخرم
> 
> شانسی اخیرا روی شیبا سود کردم
> میدونستم بالا میره اما نمیدونستم اینقدر زود
> 
> من ای سی پی، اتم، سی گلد، اکسی اینفینیتی و خیلی های دیگه رو تاکتیکی میخرم
> 
> ضرر هم دادم
> مثلا روی ای سی پی
> فوندامنتالش رو اشتباه برآورد کردم
> 
> پول میاد و میره
> آدم خوش باشه و تنها خوری نکنه


شیب که تو کوکوین و بایننس و بقیه ی صرافی ها لیست شده شتکوین نیست

کار با رمزها برای افراد مبتدی خیلی ریسک داره

بهترین ارزی که در حال حاضر میتونی بخری در کنار سولانا و کاردانو axs هست









Axie Infinity Price in USD: AXS Live Price Chart & News | CoinGecko


Updated 16 June 2022: Current price of Axie Infinity is USD $13.66 with a 24-hour trading volume of $227,673,234. AXS price is down -2.6% in the last 24 hours.




www.coingecko.com





بیتکوین برای سرمایه‌گذاری خوب نیست

ارزها رو موقعی که رسیدن به کف بخر

موقعی که رسیدن به اوج بفروش


----------



## sha ah

These escalations come days after the meeting between Putin and Erdogan. There was no follow up press conference, which has led some to believe that there were some disagreements between both sides.

Recently Russia and Syria have been launching multiple airstrikes on militants on a daily basis in Idlib. Especially with the issues in Daara recently resolved and militants there defeated and disarmed, this will now finally allow Damascus to focus exclusively on Idlib.

militants attempt to strike Hmeimim airbase in Latakia. Russians easily shoot down target.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444948600027553793
Syrian military kills 7 terrorists in drones strike near Idlib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444991973597798401
Syrian military sends reinforcements to the Idlib front


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445024811999182852


----------



## sha ah

In Yemen the Houthis struck Marib with 3 ballistic missiles. 35 "civilians" died with 12 houses and 8 cars destroyed according to the Saudis. More than likely 35 Saudi mercenaries were turned to ash along with their entire base.









Yemen: The death toll in the missile attack attributed to the Houthi (Houthi) group in Marib on Sunday rose to 35 dead and injured, in addition to the destruction of 12 houses and 8 cars, according to a new report. local official count Marib, Ma'rib


Yemen: The death toll in the missile attack attributed to the Houthi (Houthi) group in Marib on Sunday rose to 35 dead and injured, in addition to the destruction of 12 houses and 8 cars, according to a new report. local official count. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map...




yemen.liveuamap.com


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> شیب که تو کوکوین و بایننس و بقیه ی صرافی ها لیست شده شتکوین نیست
> 
> کار با رمزها برای افراد مبتدی خیلی ریسک داره
> 
> بهترین ارزی که در حال حاضر میتونی بخری در کنار سولانا و کاردانو axs هست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axie Infinity Price in USD: AXS Live Price Chart & News | CoinGecko
> 
> 
> Updated 16 June 2022: Current price of Axie Infinity is USD $13.66 with a 24-hour trading volume of $227,673,234. AXS price is down -2.6% in the last 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coingecko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بیتکوین برای سرمایه‌گذاری خوب نیست
> 
> ارزها رو موقعی که رسیدن به کف بخر
> 
> موقعی که رسیدن به اوج بفروش



ادا یا ایدا همون کاردانوه

من همیشه ده درصد بیت دارم ولی توصیه قدما تا چهل درصده

بیت برای من استیبل کوینه

اکسی رو ماه پیش در قعر خریدم والان دوبرابر شده
ولی اکسی هم شتکوینه

شیبا که تو شت کوین ها هم شت کوینه
شیبا چه فوندامنتالی داره
چند تا ترنزکشن داشته
شیبا فقط پامپ و دامپ


----------



## sha ah

Iran will help Armenia build a road to bypass Azerbaijan's territory. Iran will provide financial and technical help. Only 15 KM of the road remains to be completed in order to bypass Baku's territory. It will be called the Tatev-Kapan road I believe.









Iran to help Armenia finish transit road that bypasses Azerbaijan


A top Iranian government official is in Armenia to declare Iran’s support for a key transit road project.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Aramagedon said:


> شیب که تو کوکوین و بایننس و بقیه ی صرافی ها لیست شده شتکوین نیست
> 
> کار با رمزها برای افراد مبتدی خیلی ریسک داره
> 
> بهترین ارزی که در حال حاضر میتونی بخری در کنار سولانا و کاردانو axs هست
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axie Infinity Price in USD: AXS Live Price Chart & News | CoinGecko
> 
> 
> Updated 16 June 2022: Current price of Axie Infinity is USD $13.66 with a 24-hour trading volume of $227,673,234. AXS price is down -2.6% in the last 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coingecko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بیتکوین برای سرمایه‌گذاری خوب نیست
> 
> ارزها رو موقعی که رسیدن به کف بخر
> 
> موقعی که رسیدن به اوج بفروش


من به شخصه هیچوقت روی چیزی که قابل لمس نباشه و دستم نرسه سرمایه گذاری نمیکنم. 

بهترین نوع سرمایه گذاری هم سرمایه گذاری در بخش تولیده حالا چه کشاورزی چه صنعتی. پول کم باشه کشاورزی زیاد باشه صنعتی

با اون پولی که شما از دست دادی میشد کارخانه تولید الکل از چغندر یا گونی راه انداخت. یک اکسترودر و بقیه ماشین آلات مورد نیاز با سرمایه در گردش و جذب کارگرهای مورد نیاز

گرچه مهمترین چیز در بخش تولید بازار مصرف و توانایی رقابت با محصولات دیگره اما با پشتکار همه چیز قابل حل هست. 

سرمایه گذاری روی ارز و طلا و بقیه این موارد باعث تولید ثروت نیست بلکه نوعی سود آوری کاذب هست که معمولا با کاهش قدرت ارز ملی همراهه. انباشت طلا یا نقره یا هر فلز گرانبهای دیگر به نوعی انباشت ارز واقعی و در نتیجه ضربه به ارز کاغذی یا همان پول ملی است. 

سرمایه گذاری در بورس و بقیه موارد اگر به تولید منجر نشه به همان روش به شکل دیگر به ارز ملی ضربه میزنه. الان تولید بیتکوین هدر دادن انرژی ملی به ازای ارزی است که دیجیتالی بوده و به هیچ وجهی به صورت فیزیکی قابل لمس نیست بنابراین هر لحظه امکان فروپاشی دارند حتی اگر در مقطعی بسیار سود آور باشند اما در دراز مدت سرمایه گذاری روی هواست. بورس خودش نوعی قمار بیشتر نیست. شاید بعضی ها با این نگرش مخالف باشند اما این عقیده منه، اگر بورس در خدمت تولید واقعی و فیزیکی نباشه وجودش مضر و مخل جامعه است. 

اگر سرمایه ای دارید هزاران ایده میشه مطرح. کرد. از سرمایه گذاری روی تولید ماشین آلات صنعتی گرفته تا کشاورزی و دام و طیور. فقط اراده لازمه و سرمایه که شما داشتید ولی متاسفانه از دست رفته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammed45 said:


> من به شخصه هیچوقت روی چیزی که قابل لمس نباشه و دستم نرسه سرمایه گذاری نمیکنم.
> 
> بهترین نوع سرمایه گذاری هم سرمایه گذاری در بخش تولیده حالا چه کشاورزی چه صنعتی. پول کم باشه کشاورزی زیاد باشه صنعتی
> 
> با اون پولی که شما از دست دادی میشد کارخانه تولید الکل از چغندر یا گونی راه انداخت. یک اکسترودر و بقیه ماشین آلات مورد نیاز با سرمایه در گردش و جذب کارگرهای مورد نیاز
> 
> گرچه مهمترین چیز در بخش تولید بازار مصرف و توانایی رقابت با محصولات دیگره اما با پشتکار همه چیز قابل حل هست.
> 
> سرمایه گذاری روی ارز و طلا و بقیه این موارد باعث تولید ثروت نیست بلکه نوعی سود آوری کاذب هست که معمولا با کاهش قدرت ارز ملی همراهه. انباشت طلا یا نقره یا هر فلز گرانبهای دیگر به نوعی انباشت ارز واقعی و در نتیجه ضربه به ارز کاغذی یا همان پول ملی است.
> 
> سرمایه گذاری در بورس و بقیه موارد اگر به تولید منجر نشه به همان روش به شکل دیگر به ارز ملی ضربه میزنه. الان تولید بیتکوین هدر دادن انرژی ملی به ازای ارزی است که دیجیتالی بوده و به هیچ وجهی به صورت فیزیکی قابل لمس نیست بنابراین هر لحظه امکان فروپاشی دارند حتی اگر در مقطعی بسیار سود آور باشند اما در دراز مدت سرمایه گذاری روی هواست. بورس خودش نوعی قمار بیشتر نیست. شاید بعضی ها با این نگرش مخالف باشند اما این عقیده منه، اگر بورس در خدمت تولید واقعی و فیزیکی نباشه وجودش مضر و مخل جامعه است.
> 
> اگر سرمایه ای دارید هزاران ایده میشه مطرح. کرد. از سرمایه گذاری روی تولید ماشین آلات صنعتی گرفته تا کشاورزی و دام و طیور. فقط اراده لازمه و سرمایه که شما داشتید ولی متاسفانه از دست رفته



محمد جان

حرفت کاملا درسته

ولی کریپتو خودش سرمایه گذاریه که در حوزه پول دیجیتال غیر متمرکز ه
من به پول متمرکز یا فیات اعتقاد ندارم و کمک میکنم که غیر متمرکز بشه

*توی کار تولید هم هستم*
اما کریپتو سود ده تره فعلا
*خیلیی احتیاط میخواد ولی سودده ه*

چرا ایران ناگهان اینقدر میلیونر دار شد؟
برای مایننینگ

سودش از صدور گاز به عراق بیشتر بوده
همش سود بوده برای کشور

کاش همه صادرات گاز مون رو بیت و اتر میکردیم
الان در اوج سود بودیم

*من سود پول کریپتو رو وارد تولید میکنم*

شاید روش عجیبی باشه ولی خیل عملیه
*در عمل جواب میده و قمار نیست و برپایه زیربنای برنامه نویسی است

هدف غایی من انتقال پول کریپتو به تولیده و کمک به تمرکز زدایی پول*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445065495447838728








Iran participates in completion of Tatev transit road in Armenia


Tehran, IRNA – Iran is scheduled to participate in the completion of the Tatev road in Armenia which is supposed to be an alternative for the Goris-Kapan road to connect Iran to Russia and Europe.




en.irna.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I like to invest in major indices because you know that they're not going anywhere. Your investment is safe. Or Gold/Silver. You will not become wealthy overnight however your money is safe and you will prosper in time. You can also choose a higher level of leverage for more risk. 

Certain stocks are also a good option. Look at Mastercard for example. It has increased 7000% since its inception. Personally I like to invest in things I can interact with on a daily basis, but that's just me. I know alot of people who invest in crypto exclusively.



Muhammed45 said:


> من به شخصه هیچوقت روی چیزی که قابل لمس نباشه و دستم نرسه سرمایه گذاری نمیکنم.
> 
> بهترین نوع سرمایه گذاری هم سرمایه گذاری در بخش تولیده حالا چه کشاورزی چه صنعتی. پول کم باشه کشاورزی زیاد باشه صنعتی
> 
> با اون پولی که شما از دست دادی میشد کارخانه تولید الکل از چغندر یا گونی راه انداخت. یک اکسترودر و بقیه ماشین آلات مورد نیاز با سرمایه در گردش و جذب کارگرهای مورد نیاز
> 
> گرچه مهمترین چیز در بخش تولید بازار مصرف و توانایی رقابت با محصولات دیگره اما با پشتکار همه چیز قابل حل هست.
> 
> سرمایه گذاری روی ارز و طلا و بقیه این موارد باعث تولید ثروت نیست بلکه نوعی سود آوری کاذب هست که معمولا با کاهش قدرت ارز ملی همراهه. انباشت طلا یا نقره یا هر فلز گرانبهای دیگر به نوعی انباشت ارز واقعی و در نتیجه ضربه به ارز کاغذی یا همان پول ملی است.
> 
> سرمایه گذاری در بورس و بقیه موارد اگر به تولید منجر نشه به همان روش به شکل دیگر به ارز ملی ضربه میزنه. الان تولید بیتکوین هدر دادن انرژی ملی به ازای ارزی است که دیجیتالی بوده و به هیچ وجهی به صورت فیزیکی قابل لمس نیست بنابراین هر لحظه امکان فروپاشی دارند حتی اگر در مقطعی بسیار سود آور باشند اما در دراز مدت سرمایه گذاری روی هواست. بورس خودش نوعی قمار بیشتر نیست. شاید بعضی ها با این نگرش مخالف باشند اما این عقیده منه، اگر بورس در خدمت تولید واقعی و فیزیکی نباشه وجودش مضر و مخل جامعه است.
> 
> اگر سرمایه ای دارید هزاران ایده میشه مطرح. کرد. از سرمایه گذاری روی تولید ماشین آلات صنعتی گرفته تا کشاورزی و دام و طیور. فقط اراده لازمه و سرمایه که شما داشتید ولی متاسفانه از دست رفته


----------



## jauk

Peer to peer lending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

We are all pissed with this Baku thug Aliev..some things Iran should consider long term:
1- Iran needs to revive the claim to lost Azarbiajan land and start a process to bring it back to motherland (reunification process).
2- Iran should offer unconditional citizenship to the Azarbiajan populaion. Three generation ago their parents were all Iranian so they should be considered expat Iranians.
3- Help Armenia to turn the direct road from Iran into a grade one road for transport and designate that as part of the North-South corridor.
4- conduct hit and run ops on Israeli targets inside Baku republic..let Aliev and Erdogan scream up and down.
5- put a prize on alievs head through unofficial channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> I like to invest in major indices because you know that they're not going anywhere. Your investment is safe. Or Gold/Silver. You will not become wealthy overnight however your money is safe and you will prosper in time. You can also choose a higher level of leverage for more risk.
> 
> Certain stocks are also a good option. Look at Mastercard for example. It has increased 7000% since its inception. Personally I like to invest in things I can interact with on a daily basis, but that's just me. I know alot of people who invest in crypto exclusively.




What is the major index now?

CocaCola and Walmart were good 30 years ago.
IBM was good 20 years ago.
Visa was good 10 years ago.

What is the Eigen stock of this decade?
Can it be ADA, Ether or BTC?
Tesla? Nio?


----------



## OldTwilight

Shawnee said:


> I like this discussion.
> 
> I hold major alts for long and also I day trade to the point that I have multiple trading softwares and I still receive warning of day trading pattern from them.
> 
> I bought shib last week and I am still holding for personal reasons. Of course shib is a shitcoin.
> 
> داداش
> لانگ ترم من ادا و اتر و بیت دارم با کمی چین، دات، سولانا
> شیت کوین هم تاکتیکی میخرم
> 
> شانسی اخیرا روی شیبا سود کردم
> میدونستم بالا میره اما نمیدونستم اینقدر زود
> 
> من ای سی پی، اتم، سی گلد، اکسی اینفینیتی و خیلی های دیگه رو تاکتیکی میخرم
> 
> ضرر هم دادم
> مثلا روی ای سی پی
> فوندامنتالش رو اشتباه برآورد کردم
> 
> پول میاد و میره
> آدم خوش باشه و تنها خوری نکنه


which softwares you use


----------



## Shawnee

OldTwilight said:


> which softwares you use



Coinbase pro
Binance
Bt buy
hood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

In Canada it's TSX (Toronto Stock Exchange). In the US there's Nasdaq, Dow Jones and the S&P (Standard and Poor's) 500

Of course in Europe and Asia they have their own. Even from last year until now or from the the last few years until now Indices have performed generally well. 

When in comes to developed countries, in general, the index of a country is generally on the way up. Now if you have a recession or economic downturn / bubble bursting (which happens ever 10 years or so) or a general downtrend for a few months, those are not hard to see coming and you can simply pull your money out of better yet SHORT the market and make a fortune. 

Today and for the future computer chips are going to power everything. Therefore investing in companies which produce such products like ASML (Netherlands) or TSMC (Taiwan) is not a bad idea.

The thing about Gold/Silver, Indices is that even over the next few decades, they're going up. It's like investing in property, it's always going to increase over time, with inflation more or less. 

As far as Crypto goes. I know people that have made millions. Honestly I believe that in the near future banks will absorb and make use of blockchain technology. It's inevitable. Banks are showing an interest in Ethereum for example. 

However if cryptocoins actually get to the point where they can challenge fiat money, they will be banned. We've already seen this in China, where they've essentially banned crypto and have instead encrypted and digitized their own currency. The Chinese are doing this for a very specific reason. 

Last time there was a recession (2008) China bought up lots of USD in order to salvage the US economy. Back then China wasn't strong enough. This time if there's a recession in the USA, China will instead ask importers of Chinese goods to pay with various currencies. 

Currently you can only pay in USD for Chinese goods from China or any other country. But imagine China tells the EU, pay in Euro, North and South America pay in USD and the rest of the world pay in Yuan (RMB) China's own currency. 

The fact that China's currency will be digital will definitely make it easier for people to be able to pay them in Yuan since there won't be any shortage of printed currency. They can simply exchange their funds online, perhaps even on a Chinese platform and then proceed to send it to their supplier of their choice. 

Poof just like that the world goes from functioning as a unipolar world to a multipolar world. During the Cold war it was a bipolar world. However after this happens, there is a good chance that the US will find an excuse to declare war on and attempt to destroy China. 

China is already more industrialized than the USA. They're the worlds factory. In the next 6 years or so China's economy is set to bypass that of the United States. China has already bypassed the US in several key fields, including education, healthcare, transportation, mega projects. All that's left is for China's GDP to surpass the US and for China to pull the carpet from under America's feet.



Shawnee said:


> What is the major index now?
> 
> CocaCola and Walmart were good 30 years ago.
> IBM was good 20 years ago.
> Visa was good 10 years ago.
> 
> What is the Eigen stock of this decade?
> Can it be ADA, Ether or BTC?
> Tesla? Nio?


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> In Canada it's TSX (Toronto Stock Exchange). In the US there's Nasdaq, Dow Jones and the S&P (Standard and Poor's) 500
> 
> Of course in Europe and Asia they have their own. Even from last year until now or from the the last few years until now Indices have performed generally well.
> 
> When in comes to developed countries, in general, the index of a country is generally on the way up. Now if you have a recession or economic downturn / bubble bursting (which happens ever 10 years or so) or a general downtrend for a few months, those are not hard to see coming and you can simply pull your money out of better yet SHORT the market and make a fortune.
> 
> Today and for the future computer chips are going to power everything. Therefore investing in companies which produce such products like ASML (Netherlands) or TSMC (Taiwan) is not a bad idea.
> 
> The thing about Gold/Silver, Indices is that even over the next few decades, they're going up. It's like investing in property, it's always going to increase over time, with inflation more or less.
> 
> As far as Crypto goes. I know people that have made millions. Honestly I believe that in the near future banks will absorb and make use of blockchain technology. It's inevitable. Banks are showing an interest in Ethereum for example.
> 
> However if cryptocoins actually get to the point where they can challenge fiat money, they will be banned. We've already seen this in China, where they've essentially banned crypto and have instead encrypted and digitized their own currency. The Chinese are doing this for a very specific reason.
> 
> Last time there was a recession (2008) China bought up lots of USD in order to salvage the US economy. Back then China wasn't strong enough. This time if there's a recession in the USA, China will instead ask importers of Chinese goods to pay with various currencies.
> 
> Currently you can only pay in USD for Chinese goods from China or any other country. But imagine China tells the EU, pay in Euro, North and South America pay in USD and the rest of the world pay in Yuan (RMB) China's own currency.
> 
> The fact that China's currency will be digital will definitely make it easier for people to be able to pay them in Yuan since there won't be any shortage of printed currency. They can simply exchange their funds online, perhaps even on a Chinese platform and then proceed to send it to their supplier of their choice.
> 
> Poof just like that the world goes from functioning as a unipolar world to a multipolar world. During the Cold war it was a bipolar world. However after this happens, there is a good chance that the US will find an excuse to declare war on and attempt to destroy China.
> 
> China is already more industrialized than the USA. They're the worlds factory. In the next 6 years or so China's economy is set to bypass that of the United States. China has already bypassed the US in several key fields, including education, healthcare, transportation, mega projects. All that's left is for China's GDP to surpass the US and for China to pull the carpet from under America's feet.



By index I meant, super performing stock.
Tesla vs Nio
Crypto

My point is that crypto can be seen as an investment in a software and in an idea.

BTW, China has been banning crypto every year since 5 years ago. It is a not new development.

Crypto is based on an unmet need. It exists as long as there is a need.


----------



## Aramagedon

Muhammed45 said:


> من به شخصه هیچوقت روی چیزی که قابل لمس نباشه و دستم نرسه سرمایه گذاری نمیکنم.
> 
> بهترین نوع سرمایه گذاری هم سرمایه گذاری در بخش تولیده حالا چه کشاورزی چه صنعتی. پول کم باشه کشاورزی زیاد باشه صنعتی
> 
> با اون پولی که شما از دست دادی میشد کارخانه تولید الکل از چغندر یا گونی راه انداخت. یک اکسترودر و بقیه ماشین آلات مورد نیاز با سرمایه در گردش و جذب کارگرهای مورد نیاز
> 
> گرچه مهمترین چیز در بخش تولید بازار مصرف و توانایی رقابت با محصولات دیگره اما با پشتکار همه چیز قابل حل هست.
> 
> سرمایه گذاری روی ارز و طلا و بقیه این موارد باعث تولید ثروت نیست بلکه نوعی سود آوری کاذب هست که معمولا با کاهش قدرت ارز ملی همراهه. انباشت طلا یا نقره یا هر فلز گرانبهای دیگر به نوعی انباشت ارز واقعی و در نتیجه ضربه به ارز کاغذی یا همان پول ملی است.
> 
> سرمایه گذاری در بورس و بقیه موارد اگر به تولید منجر نشه به همان روش به شکل دیگر به ارز ملی ضربه میزنه. الان تولید بیتکوین هدر دادن انرژی ملی به ازای ارزی است که دیجیتالی بوده و به هیچ وجهی به صورت فیزیکی قابل لمس نیست بنابراین هر لحظه امکان فروپاشی دارند حتی اگر در مقطعی بسیار سود آور باشند اما در دراز مدت سرمایه گذاری روی هواست. بورس خودش نوعی قمار بیشتر نیست. شاید بعضی ها با این نگرش مخالف باشند اما این عقیده منه، اگر بورس در خدمت تولید واقعی و فیزیکی نباشه وجودش مضر و مخل جامعه است.
> 
> اگر سرمایه ای دارید هزاران ایده میشه مطرح. کرد. از سرمایه گذاری روی تولید ماشین آلات صنعتی گرفته تا کشاورزی و دام و طیور. فقط اراده لازمه و سرمایه که شما داشتید ولی متاسفانه از دست رفته


طبق فتوای آقای خامنه‌ ای خرید و فروش ارزدیجیتال حرام نیست

تجارت هم فقط تولید نیست

من میلیون ها تومن از فروش اکانت بازی تو سایتای خارجی به دست آوردم


OldTwilight said:


> which softwares you use


Kucoin 
Binance


----------



## TheImmortal

Has there been any more news regarding the recent explosion inside the IRGC linked military facility?

Seems strange no one is talking about or what the purpose of the facility was.


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> طبق فتوای آقای خامنه‌ ای خرید و فروش ارزدیجیتال حرام نیست
> 
> تجارت هم فقط تولید نیست
> 
> من میلیون ها تومن از فروش اکانت بازی تو سایتای خارجی به دست آوردم
> 
> Kucoin
> Binance



منظور محمد اینه اونچه مشکل جامعه رو حل میکنه تولیده در نهایت

کریپتو و سود وسیله است

به قول پدربزرگم پول با برکت توی کشاورزیه

خیلی سخته در نظام اقتصادی نوین و آنالیز تکنیکال جایی برای برکت پول پیدا کنیم
یا جایی برای قرض حسنه به نیازمند

و این کمبود رو باید خودمون پر کنیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> منظور محمد اینه اونچه مشکل جامعه رو حل میکنه تولیده در نهایت
> 
> کریپتو و سود وسیله است
> 
> به قول پدربزرگم پول با برکت توی کشاورزیه
> 
> خیلی سخته در نظام اقتصادی نوین و آنالیز تکنیکال جایی برای برکت پول پیدا کنیم
> یا جایی برای قرض حسنه به نیازمند
> 
> و این کمبود رو باید خودمون پر کنیم​


انشالله کرونا کمتر بشه میخام یه تولیدی بزنم

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Has there been any more news regarding the recent explosion inside the IRGC linked military facility?
> 
> Seems strange no one is talking about or what the purpose of the facility was.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445062512609832972
Remember the day you said the sabotage in Natanz set Enrichment back two years.
Even this is only for the case where there is no secret facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445122008363282435
Two calls for Iranian nukes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445122008363282435
> Two calls for Iranian nukes


Seriously, not built it but they've suffocated the country under sanctions anyways. As TheImmortal said, What do we have to lose at this point. Alavi said the same thing, that if Iran is pushed into a corner it may act in a different way. Are we not pushed into a corner yet? I hope theirs a plan in place in case talks fail, how much longer does this nuclear issue need to go on.


----------



## sha ah

I'm pretty certain that 99% of people who possess crypto currencies do so strictly as an investment. I mean who uses crypto on a day to day basis ? Other than criminals making purchases on the dark net or hackers ? I mean you can use crypto to make some legitimate purchases but very few people actually do right ? 

I see blockchain and encryption being incorporated by banks but I don't see even 10% of society using crypto on a day to day basis to pay for groceries, purchases or daily needs.



Shawnee said:


> By index I meant, super performing stock.
> Tesla vs Nio
> Crypto
> 
> My point is that crypto can be seen as an investment in a software and in an idea.
> 
> BTW, China has been banning crypto every year since 5 years ago. It is a not new development.
> 
> Crypto is based on an unmet need. It exists as long as there is a need.


----------



## sha ah

So by now the majority of Iranians (over 50% or 42 million ) have received one dose of a Covid vaccine. Something over 20% (or 17 million) have had 2 shots. All together nearly 60 million doses have been given out.





__





Pandemic in Iran: Nearly 17 Million Fully Vaccinated - Society/Culture news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – The Iranian Health Ministry said on Monday that some 17 million people have received both doses of the coronavirus vaccine.




www.tasnimnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> I'm pretty certain that 99% of people who possess crypto currencies do so strictly as an investment. I mean who uses crypto on a day to day basis ? Other than criminals making purchases on the dark net or hackers ? I mean you can use crypto to make some legitimate purchases but very few people actually do right ?
> 
> I see blockchain and encryption being incorporated by banks but I don't see even 10% of society using crypto on a day to day basis to pay for groceries, purchases or daily needs.



Buy the rumor, sell the news.

By the time 10% of the transactions are by crypto, eigen stock is changed to something else.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444735193005232130








خبرگزاری فارس - تحریم ایران را لغو کنید تا بحران انرژی جهان فروکش کند/تحریم‌ها دامن تحریم‌کنندگان را گرفته است


وزیر نفت گفت: توصیه من به تصمیم‌گیرندگان آمریکایی و اروپایی این است که از شرایط کنونی به وجود آمده درس عبرت بگیرند و برای کمک به فروکش کردن این بحران تحریم‌های ایران را لغو کنند.



www.farsnews.ir






حرف جناب شاکری رو یک روزه اجرا کردند

من با صحبتهای جناب شاکری موافق نیستم و این ذلیل بازی ها اگر قرار بود جواب بده زمان خاتمی جواب میداد

جناب شاکری تحلیلگر خوبی است ولی اخیرا میخواهد به هر قیمتی برجامی باشد

شاید مسوولیت اقتصادی در دولت رییسی داره و پول لازمه والبته اعتقادی به تولید ملی و دانش بنیانی ندارد

برای همین من مهندس رو به اقتصاددان ترجیح میدم
مهندس بهتر میدونه چرا دانش بنیانی ارزش ذاتی داره ولی پول نداره


----------



## aryobarzan

*Randoms from Iran..*

Iranian rail network and all the work that goes into developing it.















Iranian desert:

















Fall season in Iran:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Seems that we banned Azeri military flights to Nakhchivan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445352248742227969

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> Seems that we banned Azeri military flights to Nakhchivan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445352248742227969



Yeah, I didn't expect the situation to deteriorate this fast but then again. Iran staging that big of a military exercise isn't something to take lightly. 

Aliyev needs to be taught a lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444735193005232130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - تحریم ایران را لغو کنید تا بحران انرژی جهان فروکش کند/تحریم‌ها دامن تحریم‌کنندگان را گرفته است
> 
> 
> وزیر نفت گفت: توصیه من به تصمیم‌گیرندگان آمریکایی و اروپایی این است که از شرایط کنونی به وجود آمده درس عبرت بگیرند و برای کمک به فروکش کردن این بحران تحریم‌های ایران را لغو کنند.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حرف جناب شاکری رو یک روزه اجرا کردند
> 
> من با صحبتهای جناب شاکری موافق نیستم و این ذلیل بازی ها اگر قرار بود جواب بده زمان خاتمی جواب میداد
> 
> جناب شاکری تحلیلگر خوبی است ولی اخیرا میخواهد به هر قیمتی برجامی باشد
> 
> شاید مسوولیت اقتصادی در دولت رییسی داره و پول لازمه والبته اعتقادی به تولید ملی و دانش بنیانی ندارد
> 
> برای همین من مهندس رو به اقتصاددان ترجیح میدم
> مهندس بهتر میدونه چرا دانش بنیانی ارزش ذاتی داره ولی پول نداره



However, Iran's foot-dragging strategy could weaken the country's clerical rulers by further hurting an economy already grappling with squeezed oil revenues.

چیزی به اسم کاهش درآمد نفتی معنی نداره

در بدترین حالت نفت و گاز میشه انرژی و شرکت خصوصی ماینینگ انرژی رو میخره و بیت و اتر میکنه و طی دو ماه پولش به ایران برگشته

حتی اگر پولش برنگرده شرکت خصوصی پول انرژی رو داده

بدترین ضرر فروش نفت و گاز نسیه به هر کس و ناکس و مذاکرات ذلیلانه برای بازگشت پوله

*خیلی ها میگن یعنی چی نفت رو بسوزونیم بشه بیتکوین
یعنی نفت بسوزه بشه هیچی
بیتکوین هیچی نیست و هیچی نمیشه

جواب کوتاهش اینه
شما پول تپلش رو بخورین چی کار دارین بیتکوین چی هست و چی میشه*

میلیونر های ایرانی یک ساله چند برابر شدند
علتش به نظر من ماینینگ وسیعه

ما اصلا نیازی به صادرات مازاد نفت و گاز نداریم
والسلام​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> *Randoms from Iran..*
> 
> Iranian rail network and all the work that goes into developing it.
> View attachment 782346
> View attachment 782347
> View attachment 782348
> View attachment 782349
> 
> 
> Iranian desert:
> View attachment 782350
> View attachment 782351
> 
> View attachment 782352
> 
> 
> View attachment 782354
> 
> 
> Fall season in Iran:
> View attachment 782355
> 
> View attachment 782356
> View attachment 782357


Natural beauty on its full swing ❤ 

Motorways among the mountains enhance the natural beauty further 

Our Hazara motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

*رشد ۱۰۰ درصدی شیبا در یک روز / خرید ۶ هزار میلیاردی یک نهنگ*









رشد ۱۰۰ درصدی شیبا در یک روز / خرید ۶ هزار میلیاردی یک نهنگ


قیمت ارز دیجیتال شیبا در چند روز گذشته به شدت رشد کرده و به بالاترین سطح چند ماه اخیر رسید. این ارز حالا در رتبه 31 بازار قرار دارد.




tejaratnews.com


----------



## Aramagedon

*رشد ۱۰۰ درصدی شیبا در یک روز / خرید ۶ هزار میلیاردی یک نهنگ*









رشد ۱۰۰ درصدی شیبا در یک روز / خرید ۶ هزار میلیاردی یک نهنگ


قیمت ارز دیجیتال شیبا در چند روز گذشته به شدت رشد کرده و به بالاترین سطح چند ماه اخیر رسید. این ارز حالا در رتبه 31 بازار قرار دارد.




tejaratnews.com









Shawnee said:


> However, Iran's foot-dragging strategy could weaken the country's clerical rulers by further hurting an economy already grappling with squeezed oil revenues.
> 
> چیزی به اسم کاهش درآمد نفتی معنی نداره
> 
> در بدترین حالت نفت و گاز میشه انرژی و شرکت خصوصی ماینینگ انرژی رو میخره و بیت و اتر میکنه و طی دو ماه پولش به ایران برگشته
> 
> حتی اگر پولش برنگرده شرکت خصوصی پول انرژی رو داده
> 
> بدترین ضرر فروش نفت و گاز نسیه به هر کس و ناکس و مذاکرات ذلیلانه برای بازگشت پوله
> 
> *خیلی ها میگن یعنی چی نفت رو بسوزونیم بشه بیتکوین
> یعنی نفت بسوزه بشه هیچی
> بیتکوین هیچی نیست و هیچی نمیشه
> 
> جواب کوتاهش اینه
> شما پول تپلش رو بخورین چی کار دارین بیتکوین چی هست و چی میشه*
> 
> میلیونر های ایرانی یک ساله چند برابر شدند
> علتش به نظر من ماینینگ وسیعه
> 
> ما اصلا نیازی به صادرات مازاد نفت و گاز نداریم
> والسلام​


ماینینگ که حرام است چون برق رو به فنا میده

البته اگه با برق خونگی و به صورت مخفیانه انجام بشه 

ولی اگه با نفت و گاز انجام بشه و باعث تامین منافع ملی بشه خوبه


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> *رشد ۱۰۰ درصدی شیبا در یک روز / خرید ۶ هزار میلیاردی یک نهنگ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رشد ۱۰۰ درصدی شیبا در یک روز / خرید ۶ هزار میلیاردی یک نهنگ
> 
> 
> قیمت ارز دیجیتال شیبا در چند روز گذشته به شدت رشد کرده و به بالاترین سطح چند ماه اخیر رسید. این ارز حالا در رتبه 31 بازار قرار دارد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tejaratnews.com



اگر کسی علاقه داره الان اصلا وقت خرید شیبا نیست

هرلحظه ممکنه دامپ شدید بشه

------------


Aramagedon said:


> *رشد ۱۰۰ درصدی شیبا در یک روز / خرید ۶ هزار میلیاردی یک نهنگ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> رشد ۱۰۰ درصدی شیبا در یک روز / خرید ۶ هزار میلیاردی یک نهنگ
> 
> 
> قیمت ارز دیجیتال شیبا در چند روز گذشته به شدت رشد کرده و به بالاترین سطح چند ماه اخیر رسید. این ارز حالا در رتبه 31 بازار قرار دارد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tejaratnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماینینگ که حرام است چون برق رو به فنا میده




به نظر من برق و گاز اضافی - فقط اضافی- باید ماین بشه و از صادرات گاز و برق هم مفیدتره

مایننینگ غیر قانونی از پول و برق ملت صد در صد حرامه


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> اگر کسی علاقه داره الان اصلا وقت خرید شیبا نیست
> 
> هرلحظه ممکنه دامپ شدید بشه


کسایی که از ۳ روز پیش خریدن میلیون ها یا میلیاردها تومن سود کردن

الان چون تو اوجه وقت خوبی برای خریدش نیست


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> اگر کسی علاقه داره الان اصلا وقت خرید شیبا نیست
> 
> هرلحظه ممکنه دامپ شدید بشه
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> 
> به نظر من برق و گاز اضافی - فقط اضافی- باید ماین بشه و از صادرات گاز و برق هم مفیدتره
> 
> مایننینگ غیر قانونی از پول و برق ملت صد در صد حرامه


من چند وقت پیش میخواستم با ژنراتور گاز صنعتی و چند تا دستگاه ماینینگ یه مزرعه راه بندازم

ولی بدی ماینینگ این هست که شما بعد ۶ ماه ماینینگ تازه پول دستگاه هایی رو که خریدی در میاری (تازه بدون درنظر گرفتن سختی شبکه، خرابی دستگاهها، قیمت بیت و بقیه ی چیزها...) ولی با ترید در بدترین حالت ماهی ۲۵٪ در میاری


----------



## Shawnee

Aramagedon said:


> من چند وقت پیش میخواستم با ژنراتور گاز صنعتی و چند تا دستگاه ماینینگ یه مزرعه راه بندازم
> 
> ولی بدی ماینینگ این هست که شما بعد ۶ ماه ماینینگ تازه پول دستگاه هایی رو که خریدی در میاری ولی با ترید در بدترین حالت ماهی ۲۵٪ در میاری



الان خوب بازار کریپتو خوبه

سال 2018 دو سال خرسی موند
اون وقت ماینینگ خودشو نشون میده

بازار دو تا بازار گاوی فقط امسال داشته و قرار نیست همش گاوی باشه

یک جا باید اصلاح کنه و در جا بزنه

ماینینگ این احتمالات رو نداره


----------



## Aramagedon

Shawnee said:


> الان خوب بازار کریپتو خوبه
> 
> سال ۲۰۰۸ دو سال خرسی موند
> اون وقت ماینینگ خودشو نشون میده
> 
> بازار دو تا بازار گاوی فقط امسال داشته و قرار نیست همش گاوی باشه
> 
> یک جا باید اصلاح کنه و در جا بزنه
> 
> ماینینگ این احتمالات رو نداره


بدی ماینینگ اینه که بعد ۶ ماه تازه پول دستگاههایی رو که خریدی درمیاری، در صورتی که اگه تریدر حرفه ای باشی تو یه روز پولت دو برابر میشه 









رشد ۱۰۰ درصدی شیبا در یک روز / خرید ۶ هزار میلیاردی یک نهنگ


قیمت ارز دیجیتال شیبا در چند روز گذشته به شدت رشد کرده و به بالاترین سطح چند ماه اخیر رسید. این ارز حالا در رتبه 31 بازار قرار دارد.




tejaratnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

من حدود ۳ ماه پیش ۲ هزار دلار klee خریدم
اگه همونو تا الان نگه میداشتم و نمیفروختم الان ۱.۵ میلیارد پول داشتم

۱۵ جولای ۲۰۲۱ شب نحسی بود


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Seems that we banned Azeri military flights to Nakhchivan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445352248742227969



Under what pretense can Iran ban military flights to the autonomous region? Iran doesn’t control that region.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445315922382704640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445332652182183936
location of Azeri S-300PMU2’s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Folks be aware of saudi/israeli hasabara trolls.


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> الان خوب بازار کریپتو خوبه
> 
> سال ۲۰۰۸ دو سال خرسی موند
> اون وقت ماینینگ خودشو نشون میده
> 
> بازار دو تا بازار گاوی فقط امسال داشته و قرار نیست همش گاوی باشه
> 
> یک جا باید اصلاح کنه و در جا بزنه
> 
> ماینینگ این احتمالات رو نداره


بهترین بازار برای تریدر بازار نوسانی هست. بازار خرسی و گاوی هر دو بد هستند
بیشترین سود یه تریدر تو زمان‌هایی هست که بازار با یه دامنه نوسان تقریباً خوب (مثلاً ۵٪) در حال نوسان هست

برای کسی که استراتژی سرمایه‌گذاری داره گاوی بودن بازار خوبه. برای تریدر اهمیتی نداره

این رشدهای الکی و سریع هم خیلی فاجعه هستند. اگه اینطوری پیش بره احتمال ورشکستگی صرافی‌های بزرگ بین‌المللی وجود داره​


Dariush the Great said:


> Seems that we banned Azeri military flights to Nakhchivan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445352248742227969


یعنی چی؟ چطوری؟ مگه آسمون نخچوان دست ماست؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Said Mohammad nominated as head of Iran's High Council for Free Zones by the Raisi administration. Glad to see he was finally granted a respectable post particularly suited to his areas of competence, and that he is not going to be sidelined by rivals within the establishment. In light of the administration's plans to boost trade with neighboring states, Iran's Free Zones and Special Economic Areas, most of which are located in border zones, might become a center of attention.









سعید محمد به دبیری شورای عالی مناطق آزاد منصوب شد


تهران - ایرنا - احسان خاندوزی وزیر امور اقتصادی و دارایی طی حکمی سعید محمد را به سمت دبیر شورای عالی مناطق آزاد تجاری-صنعتی و ویژه اقتصادی منصوب کرد.




www.irna.ir





Also, the official said to have been at the forefront of pressures exerted on President Raisi to refrain from appointing Said Mohammad as Minister of Roads and Transportation like initially planned, namely Majles Speaker Mohammad Bagher Qalibaf, held a meeting with Mohammad.















خبرگزاری فارس - دیدار سعید محمد و قالیباف در مشهد


رئیس مجلس شورای اسلامی و دبیر شورای عالی مناطق آزاد تجاری، صنعتی و ویژه اقتصادی با یکدیگر دیدار و گفتگو کردند.<br/><br/>



www.farsnews.ir


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بهترین بازار برای تریدر بازار نوسانی هست. بازار خرسی و گاوی هر دو بد هستند
> بیشترین سود یه تریدر تو زمان‌هایی هست که بازار با یه دامنه نوسان تقریباً خوب (مثلاً ۵٪) در حال نوسان هست
> 
> برای کسی که استراتژی سرمایه‌گذاری داره گاوی بودن بازار خوبه. برای تریدر اهمیتی نداره
> 
> این رشدهای الکی و سریع هم خیلی فاجعه هستند. اگه اینطوری پیش بره احتمال ورشکستگی صرافی‌های بزرگ بین‌المللی وجود داره
> 
> یعنی چی؟ چطوری؟ مگه آسمون نخچوان دست ماست؟​



بستگی داره چقدر لانگ ترم باشی چقدر شورت ترم

هیچی مثل بازار گاوی نیست وقتی درصد بالا لانگ ترم وارد شدی
-------

پاشنه اشیل بزرگ اذربایجان خطوط لجستیک غیرپایداره

هواپیمای نخجوان از کجا عبور کنه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> بستگی داره چقدر لانگ ترم باشی چقدر شورت ترم
> 
> هیچی مثل بازار گاوی نیست وقتی درصد بالا لانگ ترم وارد شدی
> -------
> 
> پاشنه اشیل بزرگ اذربایجان خطوط لجستیک غیرپایداره
> 
> هواپیمای نخجوان از کجا عبور کنه


معمولاً یه تریدر سودش رو بر مبنای استفاده از قوانین نمایی و تعداد بالای معاملات به دست میاره. مثلاً یه تریدر سعی می‌کنه تعداد بالا معامله انجام بده با سود خیلی کم. مثلاً ۰.۵٪ سود روی هر معامله

در واقع اگه بتونی مثلاً ۱۰۰۰ معامله با سود فقط ۰.۱٪ بکنی و به سرمایه‌ات اضافه بشه، بعد از ۱۰۰۰ معامله سرمایه‌ات رو ۲.۷۱ برابر کردی
در حالت خیلی تئورتیکال اگه روزی ۱٪ سود کنی و به سرمایه‌ات اضافه بشه بعد از یکسال سرمایه‌ات رو نزدیک ۳۸ برابر می‌کنی

برای یه تریدر یه بازار گاوی اصلاً خوب نیست. خیلی ربطی به بلند مدت یا کوتاه مدت بودن نداره

مثلاً دو تا نمودار رو در نظر بگیر
f(x)=mx
و
f(x,w)=p+sin(a(w)x)
اولی نموداری هست که همیشه داره بالا می‌ره و گاوی خالص هست با شیب ثابت ولی دومی داره نوسان می‌کنه با پریودی که می‌تونه به صورت تصادفی بر حسب زمان تغییر کنه. برای سادگی فرض کن فعلاً ضریبی که پریود رو کنترل می‌کنه اصلاً تصادفی نیست و ثابت هست که کلاً قابل پیش‌بینی‌اش می‌کنه و طبیعی هست چنین بازاری برای یک تریدر فوق‌العاده هست

طبیعی هست که اولی برای ترید کردن خیلی خوب نیست. چون تو مثلاً می‌خری ۱ واحد بعد می‌فروشی ۱.۵ واحد بعد دوباره بعدی رو باید بخری ۲ واحد و بفروشی مثلاً ۳ واحد بعد دوباره گرون‌تر بخری و ... تو چنین شرایطی همون سرمایه‌گذار باقی بمونی سنگین‌تری و دردسرش کمتر هم هست چون هر بار که بخری بفروشی سری بعد قیمت بالاتر رفته. چنین بازاری برای سرمایه‌گذاری بی‌نظیر هست
اما تو بازار نوسانی می‌خری ۱ واحد می‌فروشی ۱.۵ واحد بعد می‌خری مثلاً ۰.۵ واحد می‌فروشی ۱.۵ واحد و ... تو این بازارخیلی راحت‌تر سود می‌کنی در حالیکه یه سرمایه‌گذاری تو چنین بازاری درجا می‌زنه و سراغ چنین بازاری نمیاد
---------------------------------------------------------

خب مگه آذربایجان با تغییرات جدیدی که تو مرزها پیش اومد الان امکان دسترسی به نخچوان رو بدون ایران نداره؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> معمولاً یه تریدر سودش رو بر مبنای استفاده از قوانین نمایی و تعداد بالای معاملات به دست میاره. مثلاً یه تریدر سعی می‌کنه تعداد بالا معامله انجام بده با سود خیلی کم. مثلاً ۰.۵٪ سود روی هر معامله
> 
> در واقع اگه بتونی مثلاً ۱۰۰۰ معامله با سود فقط ۰.۱٪ بکنی و به سرمایه‌ات اضافه بشه، بعد از ۱۰۰۰ معامله سرمایه‌ات رو ۲.۷۱ برابر کردی
> در حالت خیلی تئورتیکال اگه روزی ۱٪ سود کنی و به سرمایه‌ات اضافه بشه بعد از یکسال سرمایه‌ات رو نزدیک ۳۸ برابر می‌کنی
> 
> برای یه تریدر یه بازار گاوی اصلاً خوب نیست. خیلی ربطی به بلند مدت یا کوتاه مدت بودن نداره
> 
> مثلاً دو تا نمودار رو در نظر بگیر
> f(x)=mx
> و
> f(x,w)=p+sin(a(w)x)
> اولی نموداری هست که همیشه داره بالا می‌ره و گاوی خالص هست با شیب ثابت ولی دومی داره نوسان می‌کنه با پریودی که می‌تونه به صورت تصادفی بر حسب زمان تغییر کنه. برای سادگی فرض کن فعلاً ضریبی که پریود رو کنترل می‌کنه اصلاً تصادفی نیست و ثابت هست که کلاً قابل پیش‌بینی‌اش می‌کنه و طبیعی هست چنین بازاری برای یک تریدر فوق‌العاده هست
> 
> طبیعی هست که اولی برای ترید کردن خیلی خوب نیست. چون تو مثلاً می‌خری ۱ واحد بعد می‌فروشی ۱.۵ واحد بعد دوباره بعدی رو باید بخری ۲ واحد و بفروشی مثلاً ۳ واحد بعد دوباره گرون‌تر بخری و ... تو چنین شرایطی همون سرمایه‌گذار باقی بمونی سنگین‌تری و دردسرش کمتر هم هست چون هر بار که بخری بفروشی سری بعد قیمت بالاتر رفته. چنین بازاری برای سرمایه‌گذاری بی‌نظیر هست
> اما تو بازار نوسانی می‌خری ۱ واحد می‌فروشی ۱.۵ واحد بعد می‌خری مثلاً ۰.۵ واحد می‌فروشی ۱.۵ واحد و ... تو این بازارخیلی راحت‌تر سود می‌کنی در حالیکه یه سرمایه‌گذاری تو چنین بازاری درجا می‌زنه و سراغ چنین بازاری نمیاد
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> خب مگه آذربایجان با تغییرات جدیدی که تو مرزها پیش اومد الان امکان دسترسی به نخچوان رو بدون ایران نداره؟​



نمیذارن در حجم بالا خیلی ترید روزانه کنی
من خودم تا پای فریز شدن رفتم

و آخرش سود توی لانگ ترمه
شرت ترم کمتر سود داره

و در نهایت کریپتو شغل من نیست
نمیتونم خیلی وقت بگذارم و همه آنالیزها رو دنبال کنم
-------------
هنوز مسیر زنگزور رو راه نینداختن
ما شاخ شدیم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> نمیذارن در حجم بالا خیلی ترید روزانه کنی
> من خودم تا پای فریز شدن رفتم
> 
> و آخرش سود توی لانگ ترمه
> شرت ترم کمتر سود داره
> 
> و در نهایت کریپتو شغل من نیست
> نمیتونم خیلی وقت بگذارم و همه آنالیزها رو دنبال کنم
> -------------
> هنوز مسیر زنگزور رو راه نینداختن
> ما شاخ شدیم


چرا نمی‌ذارن؟ کی نمی‌ذاره؟ الان بایننس حتی به تو ای پی آی می‌ده که حتی ربات بنویسی اگه احراز هویت سطح بالا شده باشی. صرافی‌ها دارن روی هر تراکنس تو پورسانت می‌گیرن به نفعشون هست تراکنش بره بالا

من با شبیه‌سازی‌های تصادفی و در نظر گرفتن کرش‌های شدید از ۱۰٪ تا ۲۰٪ بازار تو هر ماه (با تابع احتمال گاما با پارامترهای آلفا ۷ و بتا ۱/۵ مثلاً) تقریباً مطمئن شدم که اگه کسی روزی ۱٪ فقط سود کنه بعد از ۳ سال می‌تونه با احتمال ۹۷٪ سرمایه‌اش رو ۱۰۰ برابر کنه

-----------------
یعنی چی؟ یعنی توافق رو ارمنستان پیاده نمی‌کنه؟​


----------



## ashool

QWECXZ said:


> مشکل از اردوغان نیست تنها. مشکل از ترکیه هست که بیش از حد داره قدرتمند می‌شه در حالیکه ایران حدود ۱۰ سال هست داره درجا می‌زنه
> جایگزین اردوغان یه فرد بدتر می‌تونه باشه که این بار سکولار و ضد ایران هم باشه و همین تنش اندک با اسرائیل و آمریکا رو هم نداشته باشه​


انقدر چرت و پرت نگو


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> چرا نمی‌ذارن؟ کی نمی‌ذاره؟ الان بایننس حتی به تو ای پی آی می‌ده که حتی ربات بنویسی اگه احراز هویت سطح بالا شده باشی. صرافی‌ها دارن روی هر تراکنس تو پورسانت می‌گیرن به نفعشون هست تراکنش بره بالا
> 
> من با شبیه‌سازی‌های تصادفی و در نظر گرفتن کرش‌های شدید از ۱۰٪ تا ۲۰٪ بازار تو هر ماه (با تابع احتمال گاما با پارامترهای آلفا ۷ و بتا ۱/۵ مثلاً) تقریباً مطمئن شدم که اگه کسی روزی ۱٪ فقط سود کنه بعد از ۳ سال می‌تونه با احتمال ۹۷٪ سرمایه‌اش رو ۱۰۰ برابر کنه
> 
> -----------------
> یعنی چی؟ یعنی توافق رو ارمنستان پیاده نمی‌کنه؟​



توی کدوم کشور
بایننس در بعضی کشورهای غربی اصلا باز نمیشه
و خیر نرم افزار ها در لحظات حساس هنگ میشن بعلت ترید های روزانه

کوین بیس فقط بیست تا ترید روزانه میده

دوست ندارن هنگ بشن

سرچ کنین
Pattern day trading ban
-----
ایران نمیگذاره
کل دعوا سر این مسیره و فشار بسیاری که دارن به ارمنستان میارن


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> توی کدوم کشور
> بایننس در بعضی کشورهای غربی اصلا باز نمیشه
> و خیر نرم افزار ها در لحظات حساس هنگ میشن بعلت ترید های روزانه
> 
> دوست ندارن هنگ بشن
> 
> سرچ کنین
> Pattern day trading ban
> 
> -----
> ایران نمیگذاره
> کل دعوا سر این مسیره و فشار بسیاری که دارن به ارمنستان میارن


فرقی می‌کنه مگه؟ تو می‌ری یه ای پی آی کی می‌گیری خودت نرم‌افزارش رو می‌نویسی با هر زبونی که خواستی








API Frequently Asked Questions | Binance


API Documentation 丨 Official API Examples 丨 Unofficial API Examples What are the limits? Overview There are three different types of limits, all of which are subject to change at any time: Hard-l...




www.binance.com




می‌تونی روزانه ۱۶۰ هزار سفارش بذاری تو ۲۴ ساعت
تو هر ۱۰ ثانیه ۵۰ سفارش می‌تونی بذاری
تا زمانی که کثافت‌اش رو در نیاری مشکلی نداره
روزی ۲۰ - ۵۰ تراکنش کاملاً اوکی هست

اگه کثافت کاری کنی مدام سفارش بذاری کنسل کنی و مدام صف رو بهم بریزی اون وقت ممکن هست ساسپند بشی موقتی

------------
خب یعنی الان آذربایجان همچنان به نخچوان دسترسی نداره؟
گرجستان هم این وسط شاخ شده. راه ایران رو از بالا بسته​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> فرقی می‌کنه مگه؟ تو می‌ری یه ای پی آی کی می‌گیری خودت نرم‌افزارش رو می‌نویسی با هر زبونی که خواستی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> API Frequently Asked Questions | Binance
> 
> 
> API Documentation 丨 Official API Examples 丨 Unofficial API Examples What are the limits? Overview There are three different types of limits, all of which are subject to change at any time: Hard-l...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.binance.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> می‌تونی روزانه ۱۶۰ هزار سفارش بذاری تو ۲۴ ساعت
> تو هر ۱۰ ثانیه ۵۰ سفارش می‌تونی بذاری
> تا زمانی که کثافت‌اش رو در نیاری مشکلی نداره
> روزی ۲۰ - ۵۰ تراکنش کاملاً اوکی هست
> 
> اگه کثافت کاری کنی مدام سفارش بذاری کنسل کنی و مدام صف رو بهم بریزی اون وقت ممکن هست ساسپند بشی موقتی
> 
> ------------
> خب یعنی الان آذربایجان همچنان به نخچوان دسترسی نداره؟
> گرجستان هم این وسط شاخ شده. راه ایران رو از بالا بسته​



خیر اذربایجان هیچ دسترسی ندارند

گرجستان شاخ نشده
از هر دو توبره میخوره


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> خیر اذربایجان هیچ دسترسی ندارند
> 
> گرجستان شاخ نشده
> از هر دو توبره میخوره


اگه یادت باشه چند سال پیش هم که پامپئو رفته بود اونجا شروع کرد به اذیت و آزار ایرانی‌ها
خیلی از کسانی که در گرجستان سرمایه‌گذاری کرده بودن و املاک و اینها خریده بودن ضرر شدید کردن طوری که حتی دیگه گرجستان نمی‌تونستن برن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اگه یادت باشه چند سال پیش هم که پامپئو رفته بود اونجا شروع کرد به اذیت و آزار ایرانی‌ها
> خیلی از کسانی که در گرجستان سرمایه‌گذاری کرده بودن و املاک و اینها خریده بودن ضرر شدید کردن طوری که حتی دیگه گرجستان نمی‌تونستن برن​



الان
اونها که ترکیه خونه خریدن رو بگو


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> الان
> اونها که ترکیه خونه خریدن رو بگو


اگه رابطمون شکراب بشه بیچاره می‌شن
یه زمانی ایرانی‌هایی که دوبی املاک داشتن بدبخت شدن سر رکود شدید مسکن تو دوبی
یه زمانی ایرانی‌های که گرجستان بودن بیچاره شدن
نوبت اونهایی که تو ترکیه سرمایه‌گذاری کردن هم می‌رسه

امیدوارم برسه. این افراد این سال‌ها خیلی سرمایه از کشور خارج کردن. نزدیک به ۱۰ میلیارد دلار تو ۴ سال گذشته برای خرید مسکن تو ترکیه از ایران خارج شده​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اگه رابطمون شکراب بشه بیچاره می‌شن
> یه زمانی ایرانی‌هایی که دوبی املاک داشتن بدبخت شدن سر رکود شدید مسکن تو دوبی
> یه زمانی ایرانی‌های که گرجستان بودن بیچاره شدن
> نوبت اونهایی که تو ترکیه سرمایه‌گذاری کردن هم می‌رسه
> 
> امیدوارم برسه. این افراد این سال‌ها خیلی سرمایه از کشور خارج کردن. نزدیک به ۱۰ میلیارد دلار تو ۴ سال گذشته برای خرید مسکن تو ترکیه از ایران خارج شده​



با وی پی ان وارد بایننس میشی
وی پی ان قطع بشه وسط معاملات مشکل پیش نمیاد؟


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445454535758016521
So Iran didn’t ban military flights to nakhchivan. It banned the use of *Iranian airspace *for military flights to Nakhchivan.


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> با وی پی ان وارد بایننس میشی
> وی پی ان قطع بشه وسط معاملات مشکل پیش نمیاد؟


من یه سری دوست و اینها دارم که صرافی داخل کشور دارن با اونها کار می‌کنم. دنبال این هستم که از طریق کشورهای همسایه به بایننس مستقیم وصل بشم

در مورد وی پی‌ ان هم از وی پی ان استفاده نکن. مستقیم تانل کن که اگه قطع شد کلاً اینترنت قطع بشه. یه سرور تو کشوری که ازش احراز هویت شدی بخر به اون تانل کن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من یه سری دوست و اینها دارم که صرافی داخل کشور دارن با اونها کار می‌کنم. دنبال این هستم که از طریق کشورهای همسایه به بایننس مستقیم وصل بشم
> 
> در مورد وی پی‌ ان هم از وی پی ان استفاده نکن. مستقیم تانل کن که اگه قطع شد کلاً اینترنت قطع بشه. یه سرور تو کشوری که ازش احراز هویت شدی بخر به اون تانل کن​



بایننس با غرب هم مشکل داره و یو اس بایننس و اینها هست


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> بایننس با غرب هم مشکل داره و یو اس بایننس و اینها هست


معمولاً‌ افراد می‌رن یه کشور همسایه یا جایی اقامت می‌گیرن (مثلاً ترکیه و دوبی و ارمنستان و آذربایجان و ... یا اگه پولشون رسید کشورهای اروپایی و جاهای دیگه) و از اونجا احراز هویت می‌کنند. خیلی از صرافی‌های ایرانی هم همچین داستانی دارن

بعد یه سرور همون جا می‌خرن و با همون معامله می‌کنند. همیشه هم آی‌پیشون همون کشوری که می‌گن هستند هست

وقتی سرور داشته باشی می‌تونی بهش تانل کنی. یه جوری مثل اس اس اچ معکوس می‌شه. اس اس اچ می‌کنی مثلاً روی یکی از پورت‌های داخلی سیستم خودت ساکس۵ پروکسی راه می‌اندازه و با همون پورت خودت بروزر و اینهات رو تنظیم می‌کنی. تو لینوکس به خصوص خیلی تر و تمیز شدنی هست. اگه هم ارتباطت قطع بشه کل دسترسی‌ات به اینترنت قطع می‌شه به خاطر همین خطرش خیلی کم هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

QWECXZ said:


> من یه سری دوست و اینها دارم که صرافی داخل کشور دارن با اونها کار می‌کنم. دنبال این هستم که از طریق کشورهای همسایه به بایننس مستقیم وصل بشم
> 
> در مورد وی پی‌ ان هم از وی پی ان استفاده نکن. مستقیم تانل کن که اگه قطع شد کلاً اینترنت قطع بشه. یه سرور تو کشوری که ازش احراز هویت شدی بخر به اون تانل کن​


من ۲ ساله با وی پی ان ای پی ثابت تو بایننس هستم و هیچ مشکلی پیش نیومده

با open vpn اگه seamless tunnel
رو روشن کنی هیچموقع ای پی ایرانت لو نمیره

تازه اگه ۱٪ هم سیملس تونل کار نکنه چون بایننس تو ایران فیلتر هست بازم ای پی ایرانت لو نمیره

احراز هویت هم من تو نیم ساعت برات انجام میدم


Shawnee said:


> توی کدوم کشور
> بایننس در بعضی کشورهای غربی اصلا باز نمیشه
> و خیر نرم افزار ها در لحظات حساس هنگ میشن بعلت ترید های روزانه
> 
> کوین بیس فقط بیست تا ترید روزانه میده
> 
> دوست ندارن هنگ بشن
> 
> سرچ کنین
> Pattern day trading ban
> -----
> ایران نمیگذاره
> کل دعوا سر این مسیره و فشار بسیاری که دارن به ارمنستان میارن


بایننس با بعضی از کشورای اروپایی مشکل داره

ولی با بعضی دیگشون مثل سوئیس مجارستان پرتغال و اسپانیا و حتی ترکیه هیچ مشکلی نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

من با توکن های اواکس خیلی سود کردم
و هر چی هم ضرر کردم به خاطر توکن‌ های بی ان بی بود 

مثلا تدی که یه توکن اواکس هست رو اگه شما کف قیمتش بخرین و اوج قیمتش بفروشین پولتون ۳ برابر میشه























Cryptocurrency Prices, Charts, and Crypto Market Cap | CoinGecko


View top cryptocurrency prices live, crypto charts, market cap, and trading volume. Discover today’s new and trending coins, top crypto gainers and losers in the market.




www.coingecko.com


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445425469013340165

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444975455443066888رفته بودم بازار تبریز یکم ادویه بخرم، تو مغازه سه تا از بازاری‌ها درباره بحران اخیر قفقاز صحبت‌های جالبی میکردن؛

صاحب مغازه میگفت: این ترکیه و آذربایجانم به لطف ما ایرانی‌ها آباد شدن و حالا برای ما شاخ شدن (به ترکی گفت قودوروبلار) میخوان مرز مارو ببندن مارو محاصره کنن
همسایه‌اش گفت: باکو (منظور آذربایجان) رو ما ایرانی ها آباد کردیم، رفتیم خرج کردیم خوردیم مست شدیم، حالا واسه ما آدم شدن. ما نبودیم کی میخواست بره اونجا بگرده!! ارمنی‌ها و روسها و ترکیه‌ای‌ها که خودشون تو مملکت خودشون عیش و نوش دارن (به ترکی گفت چالب اویناما)

حرفای همسایه دوم جالبتر بود: درسته این حکومت داره مارو میچاپه و میخوره ولی تو این قضیه خیلی خوب عمل کرده. از دوستای من چند نفر رفتن باکو مغازه باز کردن، اونقدر اذیتشون کردن که مغازه رو جمع کردن برگشتن تبریز

اینجا دخالت کردم، گفتم: چرا؟ مگه چیکار کردن؟
گفت: یک نمونش اینکه مامورا میومدن موادو میذاشتن روی میز میگفتن یا پول بده، یا برات پرونده سازی میکنیم که داشتی مواد میفروختی (جالبه نه؟ درست همون تهمتی که به راننده های ایرانی دستگیر شده میزنن).

بله، اینه دیدگاه کف بازاری تبریزی‌ها در مورد رژیم باکو و ترکیه!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Aramagedon said:


> من ۲ ساله با وی پی ان ای پی ثابت تو بایننس هستم و هیچ مشکلی پیش نیومده
> 
> با open vpn اگه seamless tunnel
> رو روشن کنی هیچموقع ای پی ایرانت لو نمیره
> 
> تازه اگه ۱٪ هم سیملس تونل کار نکنه چون بایننس تو ایران فیلتر هست بازم ای پی ایرانت لو نمیره
> 
> احراز هویت هم من تو نیم ساعت برات انجام میدم


آره اما کلاً تجربه من نشون داده وی پی ان دردسر هست به خصوص تو ایران

یه وی پی اس (یا گاهی ۲ - ۳ تا) در اون کشوری که می‌خوام می‌خرم ماهیانه مثلاً ۳ دلار هر کدوم
بعد می‌ری تو شل می‌زنی​ssh -D [listen] -C -N -q -f username@hostname -p [SSHport]​
این طوری روی سیستم داخلی‌ات یه پورت جدید باز می‌شه که گوش ایستاده تا تماس‌هایی که بهش وصل می‌شه رو مستقیم تانل کنه به سروری که خریدی از طریق پورت اس اس اچ

اگه فردا روزی مخابرات دوباره کرم بریزه وی وی پی ان‌ها رو دوباره از کار بندازه و مختل کنه (به خصوص اوپن وی پی ان رو خیلی کنترل می‌کنه) باز هم چون اس اس اچ رو نمی‌تونه دست کاری کنه این روش کار می‌کنه

بعد از اون ور می‌ری تو بروزرهات یا روی کل سیستم‌ات (مثلاً تو یوبانتو) می‌زنی که از طریق ساکس۵ وصل شو به آی‌پی داخلی ۱۲۷.۰.۰.۱ با پورتی که اون‌جا گفتی روش گوش بایسته. حتی ریزالو کردن دی ان اس رو هم می‌تونی بگی تانل کنه که حتی اون هم رمزنگاری بشه

دیگه خیلی راحت بدون وی پی ان همیشه کلیه ارتباطاتت رمزنگاری می‌شه و از طریق اون سرور انجام می‌شه

در مورد بایننس هم احراز هویت مرحله چندش رو می‌تونی نیم ساعته از ایران انجام بدی؟ برای ای پی آی گرفتن و ربات نوشتن فکر کنم احراز هویت سطح متوسط رو می‌خواد. سطح بیسیک پاسخگو نیست

من می‌دونم بایننس با روسیه و ترکیه و انگلیس که حداقل مشکل نداره. حتی روسیه می‌ذاره مستقیم با روبل خرید و فروش کنی و در ترکیه هم با لیر. انگلیس که دیگه جای خودش رو داره​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445425469013340165
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444975455443066888رفته بودم بازار تبریز یکم ادویه بخرم، تو مغازه سه تا از بازاری‌ها درباره بحران اخیر قفقاز صحبت‌های جالبی میکردن؛
> 
> صاحب مغازه میگفت: این ترکیه و آذربایجانم به لطف ما ایرانی‌ها آباد شدن و حالا برای ما شاخ شدن (به ترکی گفت قودوروبلار) میخوان مرز مارو ببندن مارو محاصره کنن
> همسایه‌اش گفت: باکو (منظور آذربایجان) رو ما ایرانی ها آباد کردیم، رفتیم خرج کردیم خوردیم مست شدیم، حالا واسه ما آدم شدن. ما نبودیم کی میخواست بره اونجا بگرده!! ارمنی‌ها و روسها و ترکیه‌ای‌ها که خودشون تو مملکت خودشون عیش و نوش دارن (به ترکی گفت چالب اویناما)
> 
> حرفای همسایه دوم جالبتر بود: درسته این حکومت داره مارو میچاپه و میخوره ولی تو این قضیه خیلی خوب عمل کرده. از دوستای من چند نفر رفتن باکو مغازه باز کردن، اونقدر اذیتشون کردن که مغازه رو جمع کردن برگشتن تبریز
> 
> اینجا دخالت کردم، گفتم: چرا؟ مگه چیکار کردن؟
> گفت: یک نمونش اینکه مامورا میومدن موادو میذاشتن روی میز میگفتن یا پول بده، یا برات پرونده سازی میکنیم که داشتی مواد میفروختی (جالبه نه؟ درست همون تهمتی که به راننده های ایرانی دستگیر شده میزنن).
> 
> بله، اینه دیدگاه کف بازاری تبریزی‌ها در مورد رژیم باکو و ترکیه!


ویدئوی سفیر ایران در باکو رو دیدی؟ حالا باز بگو جمهوری اسلامی اشتباه عمل نکرده​


----------



## sha ah

Azeri S-300 is no threat to Iran. First thing Iran will do is saturate the airspace with missiles, destroy them then proceed with hitting, targeting Nakhchivan dozens if not hundreds of cruise missile and ballistic missiles. 

Simultaneously Iran will also saturate the air with a variety of drones. Karrar interceptor drones can do a great job of destroying any enemy drones before they even get close to the border. 

Meanwhile Iranian drones along with missiles would wreck havoc on enemy targets. Iran might even use some fighter jets to launch cruise missiles at high value targets. This will be followed by rocket barrages, small, short range hand launch suicide drones, artillery, etc. 

Under all that cover Iranian troops, including armored units, special units, sabotage teams, snipers, ATGM teams, could easily proceed into Nakhchivan through a dozen different entrance points, some on road, some off road. 

Turkey only has access to Nakhchivan via one narrow, winding, mountain road in the very northern tip of Nakhchivan. It's a choke point. They would be extremely vulnerable and their convoys could easily be targeting and destroyed. Iran has an extremely potent and multi layered air defense network. Any air support for Turkish, Azeri troops would quickly be chased away.

Iran has a huge geographic advantage when it comes to Nakhchivan. Even Baku has no direct access to Nakhchivan and Turkey has no direct access to the Baku enclave. Both the Baku enclave and Nakhchivan are separated by Armenia. In between there are Russian soldiers, Armenian soldiers and soon Hopefully Iran will have some bases there. I wouldn't be surprised if Iran also has underground facilities which lead straight into the enclave already. 

Anyways hopefully it won't come to a direct military conflict and diplomacy can solve the issues at hand. However if they cross the line the threaten Iran's sovereignty and territorial integrity, Iran must respond. Baku has already allowed the Israeli's to launch several drones into Iran from Azeri airspace. Next time they do such a thing Iran has to respond with overwhelming force. 

Iran doens't even have to launch any offensive operation. Merely launching missiles at the source of the Israeli drones inside Baku or hitting that airport, airstrip with a few dozen missiles will teach them a harsh lesson. Again I hope that it doesn't come to this but if Iran's sovereignty and territorial integrity are violated again, Iran has no other choice. Iran has been patience enough with these arrogant roaches.



TheImmortal said:


> Under what pretense can Iran ban military flights to the autonomous region? Iran doesn’t control that region.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445315922382704640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445332652182183936
> location of Azeri S-300PMU2’s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The current road going from Iran into Armenia, barely, just barely skims Baku's territory. 

t's outrageous and insulting for them to charge Iranian truck drivers a $100-$300 tariff. The new road, which is 15KM away from completion and which Iran will contribute towards will enrage Aliyev, but oh well let his @ss burn.

After the road is built Iran should also fine and seize Baku's trucks going into Iran based on "safety issues". Iran should also seize, capture, fine any Baku ship that tresspassess into Iranian waters. 

Just yesterday the mice from Azerbaijan have already begun denying any Israeli presence in Baku territory. They're shaking in their boots already, realizing that an ant doesn't mess with a LION.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444777149534294019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> ویدئوی سفیر ایران در باکو رو دیدی؟ حالا باز بگو جمهوری اسلامی اشتباه عمل نکرده​



سفیر سابق

امیدوارم تاکتیکی اون سفیر رو داریم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> سفیر سابق
> 
> امیدوارم تاکتیکی اون سفیر رو داریم


به هر حال یه دوره‌ای سفیر ما بوده دیگه. منافع ما تو اون کشور دست چنین احمقی بوده
سفیر جدیدمون هم همچین مالی نیست بدبختانه​


----------



## sha ah

Houthi ballistic missile strike leaves site in Marib in ruins. Of crouse Saudis claim "civilian" casualties without a shred of evidence.









The death of a third child in his seventh month of his wounds as a result of the Houthi missile bombing on the residential neighborhood of Al-Rawdah in the city of Marib, which raises the number of civilian casualties to 5 dead and more than 30 wound


The death of a third child in his seventh month of his wounds as a result of the Houthi missile bombing on the residential neighborhood of Al-Rawdah in the city of Marib, which raises the number of civilian casualties to 5 dead and more than 30 wounded. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention...




yemen.liveuamap.com


----------



## Aramagedon

QWECXZ said:


> آره اما کلاً تجربه من نشون داده وی پی ان دردسر هست به خصوص تو ایران
> 
> یه وی پی اس (یا گاهی ۲ - ۳ تا) در اون کشوری که می‌خوام می‌خرم ماهیانه مثلاً ۳ دلار هر کدوم
> بعد می‌ری تو شل می‌زنی​ssh -D [listen] -C -N -q -f username@hostname -p [SSHport]​
> این طوری روی سیستم داخلی‌ات یه پورت جدید باز می‌شه که گوش ایستاده تا تماس‌هایی که بهش وصل می‌شه رو مستقیم تانل کنه به سروری که خریدی از طریق پورت اس اس اچ
> 
> اگه فردا روزی مخابرات دوباره کرم بریزه وی وی پی ان‌ها رو دوباره از کار بندازه و مختل کنه (به خصوص اوپن وی پی ان رو خیلی کنترل می‌کنه) باز هم چون اس اس اچ رو نمی‌تونه دست کاری کنه این روش کار می‌کنه
> 
> بعد از اون ور می‌ری تو بروزرهات یا روی کل سیستم‌ات (مثلاً تو یوبانتو) می‌زنی که از طریق ساکس۵ وصل شو به آی‌پی داخلی ۱۲۷.۰.۰.۱ با پورتی که اون‌جا گفتی روش گوش بایسته. حتی ریزالو کردن دی ان اس رو هم می‌تونی بگی تانل کنه که حتی اون هم رمزنگاری بشه
> 
> دیگه خیلی راحت بدون وی پی ان همیشه کلیه ارتباطاتت رمزنگاری می‌شه و از طریق اون سرور انجام می‌شه
> 
> در مورد بایننس هم احراز هویت مرحله چندش رو می‌تونی نیم ساعته از ایران انجام بدی؟ برای ای پی آی گرفتن و ربات نوشتن فکر کنم احراز هویت سطح متوسط رو می‌خواد. سطح بیسیک پاسخگو نیست
> 
> من می‌دونم بایننس با روسیه و ترکیه و انگلیس که حداقل مشکل نداره. حتی روسیه می‌ذاره مستقیم با روبل خرید و فروش کنی و در ترکیه هم با لیر. انگلیس که دیگه جای خودش رو داره​


داداش یه تریدر موفق با ربات کار نمیکنه بلکه خودش ترید میزنه

مثلا دوج یا شیبا رو وقتی ارزونه میخری و وقتی ۱۰٪ گرونتر شد میفروشی و اینجوری سود میکنی

در مورد احراز هویت هم، هم فتوشاپ کار میتونه برات انجام بده هم شرکت، یکی از شرکت هایی که من دیدم تو چند تا سایت معتبر از جمله آپارات تبلیغ کرده این هست:

به قول خارجیا do by your own risk









وریفای بایننس و تمامی صرافی ها


ساخت و وریفای حساب تمامی صرافی ها




www.cryptojackals.trade


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> به هر حال یه دوره‌ای سفیر ما بوده دیگه. منافع ما تو اون کشور دست چنین احمقی بوده
> سفیر جدیدمون هم همچین مالی نیست بدبختانه​



اونکه هیچی نبود
اینو بچسب
اینها در سفارت بودند

مردم اونقد ناراحتن که چه بسا پان ترکا رو از خونه بکشن بیرون تو خیابون خلاصشون کنن

چنین خشم مردمی از دست پان ترک ندیدم

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Aramagedon said:


> داداش یه تریدر موفق با ربات کار نمیکنه بلکه خودش ترید میزنه
> 
> مثلا دوج یا شیبا رو وقتی ارزونه میخری و وقتی ۱۰٪ گرونتر شد میفروشی و اینجوری سود میکنی
> 
> در مورد احراز هویت هم، هم فتوشاپ کار میتونه برات انجام بده هم شرکت، یکی از شرکت هایی که من دیدم تو چند تا سایت معتبر از جمله آپارات تبلیغ کرده این هست:
> 
> به قول خارجیا do by your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وریفای بایننس و تمامی صرافی ها
> 
> 
> ساخت و وریفای حساب تمامی صرافی ها
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cryptojackals.trade


اتفاقاً ربات بسیار منطقی هست اگه استراتژی درستی داشته باشی. مثلاً اگه هزار تراکنش موفق با سود ۰.۵٪ داشته باشی سرمایه‌ات رو ۱۴۶ برابر کردی (بدون در نظر گرفتن کرش البته). فکر می‌کنی کسانی که از بازارهایی مثل فارکس میلیاردر می‌شن چطوری ملیاردر می‌شن؟ با سود خیلی کم و تعداد معاملات بالا

هیچ وقت نمی‌تونی رو این چیزها حساب کنی. مثلاً دیروز خودت گفتی که شیبا وقت خریدنش نیست چون خیلی بالا رفته اما امروز دوباره ۷۰٪ بالاتر رفت. پیش‌بینی بازار غیرممکن هست چون رفتار و افکار آدم‌ها رو نمی‌شه پیش‌بینی کرد. چه لزومی داره گذشته بازار ربطی به آینده‌اش داشته باشه؟ این همه وال در بازار هستند، این همه گروه‌های پامپ و دامپ هستند، این همه تصمیمات غیرمنتظره آدم‌های بزرگ و کشورها و ... هستند که همه اثرگذار هستند

اتفاقاً تو ریاضی مالی یکی از فرضیات اصلی درباره بازارها مارتینگل بودن اونها هست. مارتینگل یک فرآیند تصادفی هست که اگه تو تمام تاریخچه‌ اون فرآیند رو تا الان بدونی هیچ فرقی با اینکه مقدار الانش رو بدونی نداره. این فرضیه که بازارها مارتینگل هستند مبنای بیشتر فرمول‌های قیمت‌گذاری تو بازار مثل قراردادهای مشتقه هست مثل فرمول بلک شولتس برای قراردادهای اختیار

بعد ۱۰٪ سود هم خیلی زیاد هست مگه اینکه عضو گروه‌های دامپ و پامپ باشی. سود باید در درصدهای پایین باشه. مثلاً ۱٪ یا نهایت ۲٪ تا ۳٪. همین که برای سودهای بالا هدف گذاری کنی ضریب شکست‌ات بالا می‌ره و ریسک‌اش خیلی بالا می‌ره و ضررهای شدید هم ممکن هست بکنی

این جور شرکت‌ها و جعل مدرک کردن ریسک خیلی بالایی دارن. بعد احراز هویت ویدئویی رو چی کار می‌کنند؟ اون رو هم می‌تونند پاس کنند؟​


Shawnee said:


> اونکه هیچی نبود
> اینو بچسب
> اینها در سفارت بودند
> 
> مردم اونقد ناراحتن که چه بسا پان ترکا رو از خونه بکشن بیرون تو خیابون خلتصشون کنن
> 
> چنین خشم مردمی از دست پان ترک ندیدم
> 
> View attachment 782499


رضا پهلوی که کاره‌ای نیست و پست رسمی نداره و اثری روی منافع ملی ما نداره. هزار مدل عکس اینطوری هم بگیره اثری روی منافع ما نمی‌ذاره
اما سفیری که قرار هست منافع ما رو پاسداری کنه نباید انقدر الاغ باشه. وقتی طرف اینطوری تو تلویزیون رسمی رگ گردن برای دشمن باد می‌کنه ببین اونجا که بوده منافع ما رو چطوری به تاراج گذاشته. تازه ویکی لیکس خبر داده که درخواست پناهندگی هم داشته​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اتفاقاً ربات بسیار منطقی هست اگه استراتژی درستی داشته باشی. مثلاً اگه هزار تراکنش موفق با سود ۰.۵٪ داشته باشی سرمایه‌ات رو ۱۴۶ برابر کردی (بدون در نظر گرفتن کرش البته). فکر می‌کنی کسانی که از بازارهایی مثل فارکس میلیاردر می‌شن چطوری ملیاردر می‌شن؟ با سود خیلی کم و تعداد معاملات بالا
> 
> هیچ وقت نمی‌تونی رو این چیزها حساب کنی. مثلاً دیروز خودت گفتی که شیبا وقت خریدنش نیست چون خیلی بالا رفته اما امروز دوباره ۷۰٪ بالاتر رفت. پیش‌بینی بازار غیرممکن هست چون رفتار و افکار آدم‌ها رو نمی‌شه پیش‌بینی کرد. چه لزومی داره گذشته بازار ربطی به آینده‌اش داشته باشه؟ این همه وال در بازار هستند، این همه گروه‌های پامپ و دامپ هستند، این همه تصمیمات غیرمنتظره آدم‌های بزرگ و کشورها و ... هستند که همه اثرگذار هستند
> 
> اتفاقاً تو ریاضی مالی یکی از فرضیات اصلی درباره بازارها مارتینگل بودن اونها هست. مارتینگل یک فرآیند تصادفی هست که اگه تو تمام تاریخچه‌ اون فرآیند رو تا الان بدونی هیچ فرقی با اینکه مقدار الانش رو بدونی نداره. این فرضیه که بازارها مارتینگل هستند مبنای بیشتر فرمول‌های قیمت‌گذاری تو بازار مثل قراردادهای مشتقه هست مثل فرمول بلک شولتس برای قراردادهای اختیار
> 
> بعد ۱۰٪ سود هم خیلی زیاد هست مگه اینکه عضو گروه‌های دامپ و پامپ باشی. سود باید در درصدهای پایین باشه. مثلاً ۱٪ یا نهایت ۲٪ تا ۳٪. همین که برای سودهای بالا هدف گذاری کنی ضریب شکست‌ات بالا می‌ره و ریسک‌اش خیلی بالا می‌ره و ضررهای شدید هم ممکن هست بکنی
> 
> این جور شرکت‌ها و جعل مدرک کردن ریسک خیلی بالایی دارن. بعد احراز هویت ویدئویی رو چی کار می‌کنند؟ اون رو هم می‌تونند پاس کنند؟
> 
> رضا پهلوی که کاره‌ای نیست و پست رسمی نداره و اثری روی منافع ملی ما نداره. هزار مدل عکس اینطوری هم بگیره اثری روی منافع ما نمی‌ذاره
> اما سفیری که قرار هست منافع ما رو پاسداری کنه نباید انقدر الاغ باشه. وقتی طرف اینطوری تو تلویزیون رسمی رگ گردن برای دشمن باد می‌کنه ببین اونجا که بوده منافع ما رو چطوری به تاراج گذاشته. تازه ویکی لیکس خبر داده که درخواست پناهندگی هم داشته​



من با رضا پهلوی کار ندارم
کناریش کارمند سفارت بوده

مگه اینها تاکتیکی باشه برای جاسوسی و معاملات خاص

نظام خیلی کار تاکتیکی این مدلی کرده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> من با رضا پهلوی کار ندارم
> کناریش کارمند سفارت بوده
> 
> مگه اینها تاکتیکی باشه برای جاسوسی و معاملات خاص
> 
> نظام خیلی کار تاکتیکی این مدلی کرده


الان فهمیدم چی شد
بعید هم نیست همونی که می‌گی باشه. جاسوس باشه
البته در این چند سال ورزشکاران زیادی رفتند اون جا پناهنده شدن. معلوم نیست چه خبر هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@QWECXZ 

در مورد شیبا پامپ شده و خطرناکه
من هنوز نفروختم ولی نباید کسی دیگه بخره نه دیروز نه امروز 

قانون من اینه
پامپ رو تعقیب نکن بلکه شکار کن و قبل اوج کمکم خارج شو


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> @QWECXZ
> 
> در مورد شیبا پامپ شده و خطرناکه
> من هنوز نفروختم ولی نباید کسی دیگه بخره نه دیروز نه امروز
> 
> قانون من اینه
> پامپ رو تعقیب نکن بلکه شکار کن و قبل اوج کمکم خارج شو


بحث اونش نیست. بحث غیرقابل پیش‌بینی بودن هست ممکن هست فکر کنی داری تو دامپ می‌خری اما باز هم بره پایین‌تر
نمونه‌اش کاردانو که الان مدتی هست داره پایین نگه داشته می‌شه. خیلی‌ها فکر می‌کردن بعد از رد کردن ۳.۱ دیگه ۲.۷ قعر هست ولی باز رفت روی ۲.۴ و باز هم دوباره رفت پایین تا الان که روی ۲.۱۵ هست. این تازه در حالی هست که بیت کوین این مدت ارزشش رو دوباره به دست آورده و برگشته بالای ۵۰ هزار دلار

بحث سر این هست که یه تریدر اصلاً نمی‌تونه تغییرات زیاد رو درست پیش‌بینی کنه. اما تغییرات کم مثل مثلاً ۰.۵٪ روزی چند بار اتفاق می‌افتن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بحث اونش نیست. بحث غیرقابل پیش‌بینی بودن هست ممکن هست فکر کنی داری تو دامپ می‌خری اما باز هم بره پایین‌تر
> نمونه‌اش کاردانو که الان مدتی هست داره پایین نگه داشته می‌شه. خیلی‌ها فکر می‌کردن ۲.۷ قعر هست رفت روی ۲.۴ دوباره رفت پایین تا الان که روی ۲.۱۵ هست
> 
> بحث سر این هست که یه تریدر اصلاً نمی‌تونه تغییرات زیاد رو درست پیش‌بینی کنه. اما تغییرات کم مثل مثلاً ۰.۵٪ روزی چند بار اتفاق می‌افتن​



لاکپشت از خرگوش باهوش جلو‌میزنه

توی بازار همه فک میکنن از بقیه باهوشترن
معادلات ریاضی و گیم تیوری و اینها حل میکنن 

کسی اخر میبره که صبر داشته باشه مثل لاک پشت 

همین کاردانو اونقدر بازی بخوره تا دوباره سریع بالا بره

میگن در اوج ترس جمعی میانگین اضافه کن و کم کم کاردانو بخر

نمیشه گفت قعر کجاست ولی میشه گفت ترس جمعی کجاست


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> لاکپشت از خرگوش باهوش جلو‌میزنه
> 
> توی بازار همه فک میکنن از بقیه باهوشترن
> معادلات ریاضی و گیم تیوری و اینها حل میکنن
> 
> کسی اخر میبره که صبر داشته باشه مثل لاک پشت
> 
> همین کاردانو اونقدر بازی بخوره تا دوباره سریع بالا بره
> 
> میگن در اوج ترس جمعی میانگین اضافه کن و کم کم کاردانو بخر
> 
> نمیشه گفت قعر کجاست ولی میشه گفت ترس جمعی کجاست


خوب داری حرف خود من رو می‌زنی
کسی که دنبال سود ۱۰٪ هست خرگوش هست. می‌خواد یه معامله بکنه به اندازه ۲۰ معامله برد کنه
کسی که با سود ۰.۵٪ می‌خره و می‌فروشه لاک پشت هست. آروم آروم می‌ره جلو اما با ریسک کم

مگه اینکه منظورت این باشه که اصلاً ترید نکنند و برن سرمایه‌گذار بشن

ترس جمعی رو هم نمی‌شه گفت. من گروه‌های زیادی توی ردیت و کانال‌های دیگه عضوم. دقیقاً موقع‌هایی که ملت فکر می‌کنند بازار خوبه یهو ریزش شدید پیش میاد. دقیقاً موقع‌هایی که ملت در حال ناله هستند بازار یهو می‌کشه بالا. بیت کوین که رسیده بود مرز ۳۰ و هر لحظه ممکن بود پشتیبانی ۳۰ هزار رو هم از دست بده همه خرسی بودن در حالیکه فرداش بازار گاوی شد و ۲۰٪ و ۳۰٪ کشید بالا دوباره

کتاب نظریه قوی سیاه رو خوندی؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خوب داری حرف خود من رو می‌زنی
> کسی که دنبال سود ۱۰٪ هست خرگوش هست. می‌خواد یه معامله بکنه به اندازه ۲۰ معامله برد کنه
> کسی که با سود ۰.۵٪ می‌خره و می‌فروشه لاک پشت هست. آروم آروم می‌ره جلو اما با ریسک کم
> 
> مگه اینکه منظورت این باشه که اصلاً ترید نکنند و برن سرمایه‌گذار بشن
> 
> ترس جمعی رو هم نمی‌شه گفت. من گروه‌های زیادی توی ردیت و کانال‌های دیگه عضوم. دقیقاً موقع‌هایی که ملت فکر می‌کنند بازار خوبه یهو ریزش شدید پیش میاد. دقیقاً موقع‌هایی که ملت در حال ناله هستند بازار یهو می‌کشه بالا. بیت کوین که رسیده بود مرز ۳۰ و هر لحظه ممکن بود پشتیبانی ۳۰ هزار رو هم از دست بده همه خرسی بودن در حالیکه فرداش بازار گاوی شد و ۲۰٪ و ۳۰٪ کشید بالا دوباره
> 
> کتاب نظریه قوی سیاه رو خوندی؟​



منظورم درصد بالای لانگ ترم و تعداد زیاد معاملات کوتاه مدته

تا حدودی شبیه حرف خودت

در مورد بیت
هنوز بعضی منتظرن بیت رو ۲۵۰۰۰ بخرن
بعضی منتظرن تا ۱۰۰۰۰۰ یکضرب بره
---
نخوندم​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> منظورم درصد بالای لانگ ترم و تعداد زیاد معاملات کوتاه مدته
> 
> تا حدودی شبیه حرف خودت
> 
> در مورد بیت
> هنوز بعضی منتظرن بیت رو ۲۵۰۰۰ بخرن​بعضی منتظرن تا ۱۰۰۰۰۰ یکضرب بره
> 
> نخوندم


تعداد زیاد معاملات با سود کم تقریباً شدنی هست. من تقریباً این کار رو ۳ ماه مداوم هست دارم انجام می‌دم و به همین خاطر هست می‌خوام ربات بنویسم چون دیدم دستی شدنی هست اما واقعاً وقت‌گیر هست. حتی از کرش شدید سپتامبر هم جون سالم به در بردم. مثلاً من تو یک روز ۷ بار معامله کردم که رو هر معامله یک درصد سود کردم اما کل روز پای سیستم بودم و حتی موقع خواب هم استرس داشتم که باز معامله کنم و سود کنم. انگار بخش پاداش مغزم بیش از حد تحریک شده بود و من مدام علاقه داشتم ادامه بدم. خطر تریدینگ برای آدم این هست که روی مغز انسان اثرات خیلی بدی می‌ذاره و باعث می‌شه بعد از یه مدت ناخوداگاه احساسی بشی و معامله غلط کنی

یه نظریه‌ای هست به نام نظریه قوی سیاه که کتابش رو هم یه اقتصاددانی به نام نیکلاس طالب نوشته که فکر کنم نظریه هم برای خودش هست. داستان این هست که می‌گن تا قبل از کشف استرالیا همه فکر می‌کردن همه قوها سفید هستند تا اینکه استرالیا که کشف می‌شه یه نمونه از قوی سیاه هم دیده می‌شه که می‌شه در واقع مثال نقض گزاره همه قوها سفید هست

در واقع نظریه قوی سیاه درباره رویدادهایی صحبت می‌کنه که ۳ ویژگی دارن
اول اینکه با دانش کنونی ما بسیار نامحتمل به نظر میان و انتظارش رو اصلاً نداریم
دوم اینکه با روی دادنش اثر بزرگی روی ذهنیت یا دنیای ما می‌ذاره
سوم اینکه وقتی روی داد همه دنبال این هستیم که توجیهش کنیم و بگیم قابل پیش‌بینی بوده

مثال‌های خیلی جالبی هم می‌زنه با بحث‌های جالبی که مثلاً بیشتر قهرمانان واقعی دنیا هیچ وقت شناسایی نمی‌شن چون رویدادهایی رو جلوشون رو گرفتن که چون اتفاق نیافتادن کسی بهشون توجه نمی‌کنه. مثلا خیلی فجایع انسانی رو افرادی اومدن پیشگیری کردن که اگه اون فجایع اتفاق می‌افتادن میلیون‌ها یا شاید حتی چند ده میلیون آدم کشته می‌شدن اما چون اتفاق نیافتادن هیچ کس امروز اون قهرمان‌ها رو نمی‌شناسه و حالا بحث‌های دیگه

بازار هم همینطوری هست. آدم وقتی به گذشته بازار نگاه می‌کنه احساس می‌کنه قابل توجیه بوده و هزار و یک دلیل براش پیدا می‌کنه. اما واقعیت اینجاست که بازارها پر از قوهای سیاه هستند​


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> Seriously, not built it but they've suffocated the country under sanctions anyways. As TheImmortal said, What do we have to lose at this point. Alavi said the same thing, that if Iran is pushed into a corner it may act in a different way. Are we not pushed into a corner yet? I hope theirs a plan in place in case talks fail, how much longer does this nuclear issue need to go on.


IRI passed that point a decade ago if not more. The contradiction of 'fuil sanctions yet no device' is indicative of that and there are other signals. The conversation on whether Iran *should* produce a device is a red herring. It already has them. Done.


----------



## TheImmortal

jauk said:


> The conversation on whether Iran *should* produce a device is a red herring. It already has them. Done.



Nukes without your opponent knowing even in an ambiguous way like Israeli policy is useless.

If Iran had nukes and world powers knew then Solemani never gets assassinated. No chance.


----------



## Aramagedon

QWECXZ said:


> اتفاقاً ربات بسیار منطقی هست اگه استراتژی درستی داشته باشی. مثلاً اگه هزار تراکنش موفق با سود ۰.۵٪ داشته باشی سرمایه‌ات رو ۱۴۶ برابر کردی (بدون در نظر گرفتن کرش البته). فکر می‌کنی کسانی که از بازارهایی مثل فارکس میلیاردر می‌شن چطوری ملیاردر می‌شن؟ با سود خیلی کم و تعداد معاملات بالا
> 
> هیچ وقت نمی‌تونی رو این چیزها حساب کنی. مثلاً دیروز خودت گفتی که شیبا وقت خریدنش نیست چون خیلی بالا رفته اما امروز دوباره ۷۰٪ بالاتر رفت. پیش‌بینی بازار غیرممکن هست چون رفتار و افکار آدم‌ها رو نمی‌شه پیش‌بینی کرد. چه لزومی داره گذشته بازار ربطی به آینده‌اش داشته باشه؟ این همه وال در بازار هستند، این همه گروه‌های پامپ و دامپ هستند، این همه تصمیمات غیرمنتظره آدم‌های بزرگ و کشورها و ... هستند که همه اثرگذار هستند
> 
> اتفاقاً تو ریاضی مالی یکی از فرضیات اصلی درباره بازارها مارتینگل بودن اونها هست. مارتینگل یک فرآیند تصادفی هست که اگه تو تمام تاریخچه‌ اون فرآیند رو تا الان بدونی هیچ فرقی با اینکه مقدار الانش رو بدونی نداره. این فرضیه که بازارها مارتینگل هستند مبنای بیشتر فرمول‌های قیمت‌گذاری تو بازار مثل قراردادهای مشتقه هست مثل فرمول بلک شولتس برای قراردادهای اختیار
> 
> بعد ۱۰٪ سود هم خیلی زیاد هست مگه اینکه عضو گروه‌های دامپ و پامپ باشی. سود باید در درصدهای پایین باشه. مثلاً ۱٪ یا نهایت ۲٪ تا ۳٪. همین که برای سودهای بالا هدف گذاری کنی ضریب شکست‌ات بالا می‌ره و ریسک‌اش خیلی بالا می‌ره و ضررهای شدید هم ممکن هست بکنی
> 
> این جور شرکت‌ها و جعل مدرک کردن ریسک خیلی بالایی دارن. بعد احراز هویت ویدئویی رو چی کار می‌کنند؟ اون رو هم می‌تونند پاس کنند؟
> 
> رضا پهلوی که کاره‌ای نیست و پست رسمی نداره و اثری روی منافع ملی ما نداره. هزار مدل عکس اینطوری هم بگیره اثری روی منافع ما نمی‌ذاره
> اما سفیری که قرار هست منافع ما رو پاسداری کنه نباید انقدر الاغ باشه. وقتی طرف اینطوری تو تلویزیون رسمی رگ گردن برای دشمن باد می‌کنه ببین اونجا که بوده منافع ما رو چطوری به تاراج گذاشته. تازه ویکی لیکس خبر داده که درخواست پناهندگی هم داشته​


ببین شاید من اشتباه کنم 
ولی تو بازاری که هم از بالا رفتن هم از پایین اومدن رمزارزها میشه سود گرفت به روزی یه درصد قناعت کردن کار اشتباهی هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Aramagedon said:


> ببین شاید من اشتباه کنم
> ولی تو بازاری که هم از بالا رفتن هم از پایین اومدن رمزارزها میشه سود گرفت به روزی یه درصد قناعت کردن کار اشتباهی هست
> 
> View attachment 782554
> 
> View attachment 782555


آره. ولی روزهای منفی هم داره. امروز بیت کوین نزدیک ۱۰٪ بالا رفته که بازار انقدر خوب هستی
اون روزهایی که بیت کوین کرش می‌کنه رو هم ببین. مثل اون روزی که تو ۲ ساعت نزدیک ۲۰٪ سقوط کرد و یه سری از رمزارزها تا ۶۰٪ ارزش خودشون رو از دست دادن

می‌دونی این کوین‌هایی که جدید عرضه می‌شن رو کجا می‌شه خرید؟​


----------



## Aramagedon

QWECXZ said:


> آره. ولی روزهای منفی هم داره. امروز بیت کوین نزدیک ۱۰٪ بالا رفته که بازار انقدر خوب هستی
> اون روزهایی که بیت کوین کرش می‌کنه رو هم ببین. مثل اون روزی که تو ۲ ساعت نزدیک ۲۰٪ سقوط کرد و یه سری از رمزارزها تا ۶۰٪ ارزش خودشون رو از دست دادن
> 
> می‌دونی این کوین‌هایی که جدید عرضه می‌شن رو کجا می‌شه خرید؟​


به عنوان کسی که دو ساله رو شت کوینا تخصص داره توصیه میکنم اصلا نزدیکشون نشو

اون ارزایی که در مقایسه با خود بیت کوین یا واحد 'بیتز' رشد کردن برای سرمایه‌گذاری و خرید و فروش مناسب هستند:


----------



## QWECXZ

Aramagedon said:


> به عنوان کسی که دو ساله رو شت کوینا تخصص داره توصیه میکنم اصلا نزدیکشون نشو
> 
> اون ارزایی که در مقایسه با خود بیت کوین یا واحد 'بیتز' رشد کردن برای سرمایه‌گذاری و خرید و فروش مناسب هستند:
> 
> View attachment 782557


آخه معمولاً عرضه اولیه خوبه. مثلاً سهام بورس هم اینطوریه
نه برای نگه داشتن و اینها البته. فقط برای چند روز اول. بودن عرضه اولیه‌هایی که تو چند روز ۱۰ برابر شدن

البته من که کلاً علاقه‌ای به شت کوین ندارم. فقط بیت کوین و اتریوم و کاردانو به نظرم. با اهمیت کمتری هم آیوتا و ترون​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> آخه معمولاً عرضه اولیه خوبه. مثلاً سهام بورس هم اینطوریه
> نه برای نگه داشتن و اینها البته. فقط برای چند روز اول. بودن عرضه اولیه‌هایی که تو چند روز ۱۰ برابر شدن
> 
> البته من که کلاً علاقه‌ای به شت کوین ندارم. فقط بیت کوین و اتریوم و کاردانو به نظرم. با اهمیت کمتری هم آیوتا و ترون​



عرضه اولیه بین خواصه همیشه

عرضه عمومی عرضه دوم سوم چهارمه که گاهی توی سه ساعت دامپ میشه

اگه بخوای بخری باید مستقیم از سایتش بخری مثل
FTX token
که البته نمونه موفقش بود

گاهی اینها پول زیادی خرج میکنن و مقاله جعلی سفارش میدن که خیلی بنیاد دارن ولی هیچی ندارن فقط پول مدیا دادن و افراد بزرگ رو خریدن
مثالش همین
Ftx token​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> عرضه اولیه بین خواصه همیشه
> 
> عرضه عمومی عرضه دوم سوم چهارمه که گاهی توی سه ساعت دامپ میشه
> 
> اگه بخوای بخری باید مستقیم از سایتش بخری مثل
> tfx token
> که البته نمونه موفقش بود
> 
> گاهی اینها پول زیادی خرج میکنن و مقاله جعلی سفارش میدن که خیلی بنیاد دارن ولی هیچی ندارن فقط پول مدیا دادن و افراد بزرگ رو خریدن
> مثالش همین
> tfx token​


آره. ولی همون عرضه اولیه بین عوام هم معمولاً خوب هست و معمولاً سود خوبی می‌ده

الان من فقط در تعجب هستم که چرا کاردانو انقدر پایین مونده
بیت کوین برگشته روی ۵۴ هزار دلاری که بود اما کاردانو همچنان تو کانال ۲.۲ مدت‌هاست گیر کرده. زمانی که بیت کوین ۵۴ هزار دلار بود تو سپتامبر کاردانو داشت نزدیک ۳.۲ می‌شد اما الان به شدت داره درجا می‌زنه با وجود اینکه بازار به روز اولش برگشته

این کاردانو خیلی فاندامنتال خوبی داره اما خیلی عجیب غریب هست. یهو تو یه هفته بیش از ۲ برابر می‌شه بعد می‌ریزه و یهو ماه‌ها تکون نمی‌خوره​


----------



## Aramagedon

QWECXZ said:


> آخه معمولاً عرضه اولیه خوبه. مثلاً سهام بورس هم اینطوریه
> نه برای نگه داشتن و اینها البته. فقط برای چند روز اول. بودن عرضه اولیه‌هایی که تو چند روز ۱۰ برابر شدن
> 
> البته من که کلاً علاقه‌ای به شت کوین ندارم. فقط بیت کوین و اتریوم و کاردانو به نظرم. با اهمیت کمتری هم آیوتا و ترون​


درسته. دقیقا 

اما دنیای کریپتوکارنسی خیلی گسترده تر از رمزارزهایی هست که شما گفتی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

I think one of you guys posted a video of this clown, either earlier this year or last year, doing some bullshido and talking about overthrowing the regime...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

حیف این پدیده‌ها نیست که بمیرن؟‌ ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> آره. ولی همون عرضه اولیه بین عوام هم معمولاً خوب هست و معمولاً سود خوبی می‌ده
> 
> الان من فقط در تعجب هستم که چرا کاردانو انقدر پایین مونده
> بیت کوین برگشته روی ۵۴ هزار دلاری که بود اما کاردانو همچنان تو کانال ۲.۲ مدت‌هاست گیر کرده. زمانی که بیت کوین ۵۴ هزار دلار بود تو سپتامبر کاردانو داشت نزدیک ۳.۲ می‌شد اما الان به شدت داره درجا می‌زنه با وجود اینکه بازار به روز اولش برگشته
> 
> این کاردانو خیلی فاندامنتال خوبی داره اما خیلی عجیب غریب هست. یهو تو یه هفته بیش از ۲ برابر می‌شه بعد می‌ریزه و یهو ماه‌ها تکون نمی‌خوره​



یه فاز رشد شدید داشته و داره کانسالیدیشن میکنه
دوباره بالا خواهد رفت
هر لحظه ممکنه بالا بره
من در قیمت خوب میانگین اضافه میکنم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> یه فاز رشد شدید داشته و داره کانسالیدیشن میکنه
> دوباره بالا خواهد رفت
> هر لحظه ممکنه بالا بره
> من قیمت خوب میانگین اضافه میکنم


آره. من هم به نظرم یه ماه دیگه باید شروع کنه بره برای ۳.۵ دلار
کاردانو واقعاً از نظر فنی به زودی می‌تونه جای اتریوم رو بگیره. الان که دیگه قراردادهای هوشمند و ان اف تی رو هم آورده بیشتر به اتریوم داره نزدیک می‌شه. باید مارکت کپشون نزدیک بشه. یعنی تقریباً هنوز تا ۶ برابر جای رشد داره تا به مارکت کپ اتریوم برسه
هر چند که بعید می‌دونم تو این سایکل این اتفاق بیافته اما به نظرم امسال تا ۴ دلار جا داره. حتی شاید ۵ دلار​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> آره. من هم به نظرم یه ماه دیگه باید شروع کنه بره برای ۳.۵ دلار
> کاردانو واقعاً از نظر فنی به زودی می‌تونه جای اتریوم رو بگیره. الان که دیگه قراردادهای هوشمند و ان اف تی رو هم آورده بیشتر به اتریوم داره نزدیک می‌شه. باید مارکت کپشون نزدیک بشه. یعنی تقریباً هنوز تا ۶ برابر جای رشد داره تا به مارکت کپ اتریوم برسه
> هر چند که بعید می‌دونم تو این سایکل این اتفاق بیافته اما به نظرم امسال تا ۴ دلار جا داره. حتی شاید ۵ دلار​



قبول دارم اما فک نکنم جای اتر رو بگیره


----------



## WudangMaster

QWECXZ said:


> حیف این پدیده‌ها نیست که بمیرن؟‌ ​


I noticed in one of his videos he blatantly ripped off music from the The Message (aka Mohammad Messenger of God, 1976) and in another video where he is playing with a sword, he actually added the "whooshing" sounds that swords make in movies after being added in editing! Pathetic! He really should have been institutionalized, the poor bastard...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> قبول دارم اما فک نکنم جای اتر رو بگیره


من حتی فکر می‌کنم در دراز مدت (مثلاً ۱۰ سال دیگه) حتی جای بیت کوین رو هم از نظر مارکت کپ بگیره و شاید اون موقع تا حتی ۵۰ دلار هم معامله بشه. اگر بیت کوین بالاتر بره و مثلاً ۱۲ سال دیگه به یک میلیون دلار برسه احتمال اینکه کاردانو حتی به چند صد دلار برسه هم هست
مزیتی که نسبت به اتریوم داره این هست که بر مبنای اثبات بر پایه سهم هست به جای اثبات بر پایه محاسبه. همین باعث می‌شه انرژی کمتری مصرف کنه و سبز‌تر باشه برای محیط زیست. البته اتریوم هم قرار هست در آینده بره سراغ اثبات بر پایه سهم به جای اثبات بر پایه محاسبه

کاردانو بنیان ریاضی خیلی خوبی داره و احتمال اینکه وقتی شبکه‌های غیرمتمرکز کاربردشون بیشتر شد تبدیل به شبکه اصلی بشه خیلی زیاد هست​


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Nukes without your opponent knowing even in an ambiguous way like Israeli policy is useless.
> 
> If Iran had nukes and world powers knew then Solemani never gets assassinated. No chance.


*You* may not know. But the opponents certainly do.


----------



## TheImmortal

jauk said:


> *You* may not know. But the opponents certainly do.



Im saying if they thought Iran had nukes they wouldn’t assassinate the 2nd most powerful man in Iran.

Nukes provide deterrence from such things.


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من حتی فکر می‌کنم در دراز مدت (مثلاً ۱۰ سال دیگه) حتی جای بیت کوین رو هم از نظر مارکت کپ بگیره و شاید اون موقع تا حتی ۵۰ دلار هم معامله بشه. اگر بیت کوین بالاتر بره و مثلاً ۱۲ سال دیگه به یک میلیون دلار برسه احتمال اینکه کاردانو حتی به چند صد دلار برسه هم هست
> مزیتی که نسبت به اتریوم داره این هست که بر مبنای اثبات بر پایه سهم هست به جای اثبات بر پایه محاسبه. همین باعث می‌شه انرژی کمتری مصرف کنه و سبز‌تر باشه برای محیط زیست. البته اتریوم هم قرار هست در آینده بره سراغ اثبات بر پایه سهم به جای اثبات بر پایه محاسبه
> 
> کاردانو بنیان ریاضی خیلی خوبی داره و احتمال اینکه وقتی شبکه‌های غیرمتمرکز کاربردشون بیشتر شد تبدیل به شبکه اصلی بشه خیلی زیاد هست​



فک نمیکنم
پروف اف استیک در اتر هم ادغام خواهد شد

بیت میشه مثل طلا و پروف او ورک
معامله هم با اتر ۲ و تا حد کمتر کاردانو

کاردانو در شبکه خیلی عقبتر اتره

دات هم ممکنه نقش خوبی داشته باشه
پروف اف هیستوری


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> فک نمیکنم
> پروف اف استیک در اتر هم ادغام خواهد شد
> 
> بیت میشه مثل طلا و پروف او ورک
> معامله هم با اتر ۲ و تا حد کمتر کاردانو
> 
> کاردانو در شبکه خیلی عقبتر اتره
> 
> دات هم ممکنه نقش خوبی داشته باشه
> پروف اف هیستوری



آره ولی اتریوم هنوز اثبات بر پایه محاسبه هست
کاردانو الان که قراردادهای هوشمند رو راه انداخته تقریباً فاصله‌اش با اتریوم رو خیلی کمتر کرده. الان مثلاً اتریوم چه چیزی داره که کاردانو نمی‌تونه داشته باشه؟

بیت کوین به نظرم اتفاقاً به اندازه اتریوم و کاردانو آینده نداره. الان هست که رمزارزها به چشم ارز مجازی بهشون نگاه می‌شه اما داستان تازه شروع شده. آینده اینترنت در جهان بر پایه شبکه‌های غیرمتمرکز هست برای خیلی از سرویس‌ها. تمامی قراردادها بین طرفین می‌تونند به صورت هوشمند بشن که دیگه توشون تقلب نشه. تمامی آثار هنری می‌تونند به این شکل قیمت‌گذاری بشن و خالق اصلی‌اش مشخص باشه. فکر کن چقدر کمپانی‌های موسیقی کنار زده می‌شن مثلاً. اتریوم و کاردانو آینده خیلی روشنی دارن. آیوتا هم آینده‌اش بد نیست اما پیش‌بینی‌اش خیلی سخت هست چون اینترنت اشیاء معلوم نیست به کدوم سمت می‌ره​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> آره ولی اتریوم هنوز اثبات بر پایه محاسبه هست
> کاردانو الان که قراردادهای هوشمند رو راه انداخته تقریباً فاصله‌اش با اتریوم رو خیلی کمتر کرده. الان مثلاً اتریوم چه چیزی داره که کاردانو نمی‌تونه داشته باشه؟
> 
> بیت کوین به نظرم اتفاقاً به اندازه اتریوم و کاردانو آینده نداره. الان هست که رمزارزها به چشم ارز مجازی بهشون نگاه می‌شه اما داستان تازه شروع شده. آینده اینترنت در جهان بر پایه شبکه‌های غیرمتمرکز هست برای خیلی از سرویس‌ها. تمامی قراردادها بین طرفین می‌تونند به صورت هوشمند بشن که دیگه توشون تقلب نشه. تمامی آثار هنری می‌تونند به این شکل قیمت‌گذاری بشن و خالق اصلی‌اش مشخص باشه. فکر کن چقدر کمپانی‌های موسیقی کنار زده می‌شن مثلاً. اتریوم و کاردانو آینده خیلی روشنی دارن. آیوتا هم آینده‌اش بد نیست اما پیش‌بینی‌اش خیلی سخت هست چون اینترنت اشیاء معلوم نیست به کدوم سمت می‌ره​



مهمتر از کانسپت استیک، قدرت و وسعت شبکه و فاندینگه

اتریوم کیلر هنوز کانسپته
و ادعاش مال کاردانوه و دات و سولانا

ایده کافی نیست
وگرنه بهترین ایده مال آی سی پی ه
ولی فاند و شبکه لازم رو نداره


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> مهمتر از کانسپت استیک، قدرت و وسعت شبکه و فاندینگه
> 
> اتریوم کیلر هنوز کانسپته
> و ادعاش مال کاردانوه و دات و سولانا


وسعت هم ایجاد می‌شه. هنوز یک ماه نشده که قراردادهای هوشمند کاردانو بهش اضافه شدن. تو همون چند روز اول بعد از ۱۲ سپتامبر فکر کنم یه جا خوندم که ۲۲ هزار قرارداد هوشمند با کاردانو نوشته شده بود​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> وسعت هم ایجاد می‌شه. هنوز یک ماه نشده که قراردادهای هوشمند کاردانو بهش اضافه شدن. تو همون چند روز اول بعد از ۱۲ سپتامبر فکر کنم یه جا خوندم که ۲۲ هزار قرارداد هوشمند با کاردانو نوشته شده بود​



قرار داد زیاد داره
اگه اتر کیلر بشه که به نفع منه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

بیت خیلی تریک داره 
به نظر میاد به درد معامله نمیخوره ولی باید باشه

پروف اف ورک ضامن کریپتوه

بیت میشه طلا و پایه معاملات سنگین
بیت میمونه و لازمه​


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Im saying if they thought Iran had nukes they wouldn’t assassinate the 2nd most powerful man in Iran.
> 
> Nukes provide deterrence from such things.


You are connecting unrelated events. One does not imply the other or vice versa. Nuke deterrence does not cover tactical events. Additionally, his assassination highlighted Iran's weakness in other areas like how to retaliate *in kind* ...NOT to start a nuclear war which you are somehow implying (i.e. shooting down a fraction of a billion dollar MQ 4C is not equal to nuclear war). Fortunately, although not in kind, Iran is in fact retaliating over the long haul by expelling the US from it's near abroad. THAT needs a pretty good deterrent. Maybe even nuclear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

گزارش دیلی میل در راستای گزارش نیویورک تایمز درباره ضربه خوردن شبکه های جاسوسی آمریکا در ایران و چین است،* اما در گزارش یک نام جالب است، محمود موسوی مجد، یادش بخیر در هنگام اعلام رسمی بازداشت، بی بی سی و ایران وایر با همه توان در حال سفید کردن طرف بودند*.

برادرش رو بگو
چه آه و ناله میکرد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445675212951805959

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> گزارش دیلی میل در راستای گزارش نیویورک تایمز درباره ضربه خوردن شبکه های جاسوسی آمریکا در ایران و چین است،* اما در گزارش یک نام جالب است، محمود موسوی مجد، یادش بخیر در هنگام اعلام رسمی بازداشت، بی بی سی و ایران وایر با همه توان در حال سفید کردن طرف بودند*.
> 
> برادرش رو بگو
> چه آه و ناله میکرد​










و دماغی که معلوم نشد تحت چه فشاری شکست


----------



## WudangMaster

All the members of rohani admin along with rohani itself should all be gathered in a prison and turned into one long "human centipede".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445675212951805959


It really look like the cia has suffered a real disaster over the last couple of years when it came to its local humint sources being compromised.
Certainly releasing a memo detailing [to some degree] whats happened is quite unparalleled,normally this sort of thing is never mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445838434900271108


----------



## Stryker1982

What do you think he means by this?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445823447129411589


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> What do you think he means by this?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445823447129411589



They are building an alternate route.

Raisi isn’t going to storm the border region.

I think Iran would only storm and seize nakhchivan if Azeribaijan tries to invade Armenia with Turkish help. Iran must have free access to Georgia based on international law and if that is threatened then I can see Iran taking away Azeribaijan’s only land route to Turkey which would cost the Turk wannabes ALOT.

Also Iranians like to be a bit dramatic. If I had a dollar for everytime someone in Iran threatened to hurt me or kill me, I’d be able to afford to raise an army.

He’s basically telling them to back off or Iran will settle the score for this spat at a time of their choosing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> They are building an alternate route.
> 
> Raisi isn’t going to storm the border region.
> 
> I think Iran would only storm and seize nakhchivan if Azeribaijan tries to invade Armenia with Turkish help. Iran must have free access to Georgia based on international law and if that is threatened then I can see Iran taking away Azeribaijan’s only land route to Turkey which would cost the Turk wannabes ALOT.
> 
> Also Iranians like to be a bit dramatic. If I had a dollar for everytime someone in Iran threatened to hurt me or kill me, I’d be able to afford to raise an army.
> 
> He’s basically telling them to back off or Iran will settle the score for this spat at a time of their choosing.



The efforts to balance relations between AZ and Armenia is a lost cause. I would preemptively escalate to change the momentum and to prevent future hardship. This is a Kirkuk like situation and multiple options are available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> They are building an alternate route.
> 
> Raisi isn’t going to storm the border region.
> 
> I think Iran would only storm and seize nakhchivan if Azeribaijan tries to invade Armenia with Turkish help. Iran must have free access to Georgia based on international law and if that is threatened then I can see Iran taking away Azeribaijan’s only land route to Turkey which would cost the Turk wannabes ALOT.
> 
> Also Iranians like to be a bit dramatic. If I had a dollar for everytime someone in Iran threatened to hurt me or kill me, I’d be able to afford to raise an army.
> 
> He’s basically telling them to back off or Iran will settle the score for this spat at a time of their choosing.





Shawnee said:


> The efforts to balance relations between AZ and Armenia is a lost cause. I would preemptively escalate to change the momentum and to prevent future hardship. This is a Kirkuk like situation and multiple options are available.



I imagine they might try a "diplomatic approach", but I think this time after around 20 years of being stupid, they might finally come to their sense about Aliyev. Nemitonan behesh etminan dashte bashan dige. It's done. Diplomatic approach has been tried and tested for 10 years now and has failed in every way, and I think, the establishment no matter what ever "agreement" they come with, cannot trust that one day Syunik will not be stormed at some point in the future, and a buffer region is likely being considered at the highest level in order to put this matter to sleep.

Theirs been some tit for tat bridge burning going on lately so it is not unlikely that pre-emptive action is being considered because again, their is absolute 0 trust in any non-written "agreement" and their certainly will not be a written agreement because Armenia will refuse to allow a corridor be made that could threaten its existence.
Either they invade Syunik by force to have their corridor and Iran intervenes, or Iran pre-emptively commits to some action and ends the matter entirely. The alternative road will not mean much if they want to force a corridor and block Iranian transit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> I imagine they might try a "diplomatic approach", but I think this time after around 20 years of being stupid, they might finally come to their sense about Aliyev. Nemitonan behesh etminan dashte bashan dige. It's done. Diplomatic approach has been tried and tested for 10 years now and has failed in every way, and I think, the establishment no matter what ever "agreement" they come with, cannot trust that one day Syunik will not be stormed at some point in the future, and a buffer region is likely being considered at the highest level in order to put this matter to sleep.
> 
> Theirs been some tit for tat bridge burning going on lately so it is not unlikely that pre-emptive action is being considered because again, their is absolute 0 trust in any non-written "agreement" and their certainly will not be a written agreement because Armenia will refuse to allow a corridor be made that could threaten its existence.
> Either they invade Syunik by force to have their corridor and Iran intervenes, or Iran pre-emptively commits to some action and ends the matter entirely. The alternative road will not mean much if they want to force a corridor and block Iranian transit.



Well said, the time of treating Azerbaijan with diplomacy (when their intent is clearly not diplomatic) is over. Iran needs to think long and hard about enacting decisive action against Aliyev's regime in order to establish some new status-quo or deal with an assertive nation backed by Pan-turkish ethnoradicalism (my own term I just coined lol). 

I wonder though, what's in it for Turkey to allow Azerbaijan to antagonize Iran this much? This cannot be good for relations in the long-term.


----------



## QWECXZ

در زمانی که شرایط مملکت در چنین زمان حساسی هست و تاریخ ایران مورد تهاجم پان ترکیسم قرار گرفته، سخنان احمقانه یه آدم خیکی کم سواد مثل نقدی و اوباش امثال اون درباره هخامنشیان نشون دهنده این هست که تغییرات بسیار اساسی در حکومت نیاز هست که مدت‌هاست به تعویق افتاده​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> در زمانی که شرایط مملکت در چنین زمان حساسی هست و تاریخ ایران مورد تهاجم پان ترکیسم قرار گرفته، سخنان احمقانه یه آدم خیکی کم سواد مثل نقدی و اوباش امثال اون درباره هخامنشیان نشون دهنده این هست که تغییرات بسیار اساسی در حکومت نیاز هست که مدت‌هاست به تعویق افتاده​



نقدی داره میگه‌ ما ها هخامنشیانی و ساسانیانی هستیم که‌نزول نداریم

روش نشد بگه اسلام گفت مغول

نظر شخصی


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> The efforts to balance relations between AZ and Armenia is a lost cause. I would preemptively escalate to change the momentum and to prevent future hardship. This is a Kirkuk like situation and multiple options are available.



Has nothing to do with balancing relations with AZ or Armenia. The situation right now is due to a land route briefly passing into AZ territory. Thus they technically do have a right (even though it’s absurd) to charge transit fees for Iranian trucks. May be unfair, maybe illogical, but it’s their land. Thus logical answer is to build an alternative path and reduce reliance on a potential frenemy.

When Saudi Arabia closed its airspace to Qatar domestic flights, Qatar found an alternative in Iran and it’s airspace.

So I’m not sure what this “pre-eemptive” escalation is that you are suggesting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Has nothing to do with balancing relations with AZ or Armenia. The situation right now is due to a land route briefly passing into AZ territory. Thus they technically do have a right (even though it’s absurd) to charge transit fees for Iranian trucks. May be unfair, maybe illogical, but it’s their land. Thus logical answer is to build an alternative path and reduce reliance on a potential frenemy.
> 
> When Saudi Arabia closed its airspace to Qatar domestic flights, Qatar found an alternative in Iran and it’s airspace.
> 
> So I’m not sure what this “pre-eemptive” escalation is that you are suggesting?



Charging 100-300 dollars for a few meters of road? Ok.

We gave them route to Nakhichevan for 30 years for less money.

More importantly it is about *assertive presence, and avoiding future hardship*.

Cannot explain more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> نقدی داره میگه‌ ما ها هخامنشیانی و ساسانیانی هستیم که‌نزول نداریم
> 
> روش نشد بگه اسلام گفت مغول
> 
> نظر شخصی


این می‌شه ماله کشیدن و تازه بدتر کردن داستان
واقعاً داری ساسانیان و هخامنشیان رو با این دلقک‌های جرات حمله به آذربایجان فسقلی رو ندارن مقایسه می‌کنی؟

ضمناً این بار چندم این خپلک هست که چنین مزخرفاتی رو می‌گه​


----------



## QWECXZ

بیانیه سفارت ایران در باکو

به دنبال انتشار خبر بسته شدن دفتر نمایندگی مقام معظم رهبری - مد ظله العالی در باکو،* ضمن رد این خبر به اطلاع می رساند *ساعت ۱۰ صبح سه شنبه ۱۳ مهر ( ۲۸ صفر ) چند تن از ماموران پلیس پایتخت جمهوری آذربایجان با مراجعه به حسینیه اهل بیت علیهم السلام (معروف به حسینیه ایرانیان) محل برگزاری مراسم مذهبی و اقامه نماز جمعه حضرت حجت الاسلام و المسلمین سید علی اکبر اجاق نژاد نماینده مقام معظم رهبری در جمهوری آذربایجان،* به متولیان آن اعلام کردند این مکان به دلیل لزوم رعایت پروتکل های بهداشتی کرونایی تا اطلاع ثانوی بسته می شود.* بلافاصله موضوع از کانال های دیپلماتیک پیگیری و نسبت به دلیل این اقدام بدون اطلاع قبلی توضیح خواسته شد. پیگیری های قانونی و دیپلماتیک برای بازگشایی این حسینیه ادامه دارد

یک طرف می‌گه رد این خبر بعد می‌گه بسته شده!‌ حرومزادگی تا کجا

ضمناً شیبا برای روز سوم بالا رفت. تو همین ۲ - ۳ روز تقریباً ۳ برابر شده. یک اثبات دیگه برای اینکه بازار کاملاً غیرقابل پیش‌بینی هست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> این می‌شه ماله کشیدن و تازه بدتر کردن داستان
> واقعاً داری ساسانیان و هخامنشیان رو با این دلقک‌های جرات حمله به آذربایجان فسقلی رو ندارن مقایسه می‌کنی؟
> 
> ضمناً این بار چندم این خپلک هست که چنین مزخرفاتی رو می‌گه​



نطر شخصی بود و شایدم غلط 
هنوز در حد هخامنشیان نیستند
ولی جرات خوبی در کرکوک و سوریه و یمن ازشون دیدم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> نظر ظخصی و شایدم غلط
> هنوز در حد هخامنشیان نیستند
> ولی جرات خوبی در کرکوک و سوریه و یمن ازشون دیدم


هنوز که هیچی، تا ۵۰ سال دیگه هم در حد هخامنشیان نمی‌شن. هخامنشیان از نظر قدرت حداقل در حد چین و روسیه امروز بودن اگه نگیم آمریکا بودن
بله. خیلی. شاه هم از این جرات‌ها در ظفار کم نشون نداد. حاصلش شد هیچ برای ایران. مثل همین الان که ما در سوریه و عراق شهید دادیم اما سود مالی‌اش رو ترکیه و عربستان می‌برند​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بیانیه سفارت ایران در باکو
> 
> به دنبال انتشار خبر بسته شدن دفتر نمایندگی مقام معظم رهبری - مد ظله العالی در باکو،* ضمن رد این خبر به اطلاع می رساند *ساعت ۱۰ صبح سه شنبه ۱۳ مهر ( ۲۸ صفر ) چند تن از ماموران پلیس پایتخت جمهوری آذربایجان با مراجعه به حسینیه اهل بیت علیهم السلام (معروف به حسینیه ایرانیان) محل برگزاری مراسم مذهبی و اقامه نماز جمعه حضرت حجت الاسلام و المسلمین سید علی اکبر اجاق نژاد نماینده مقام معظم رهبری در جمهوری آذربایجان،* به متولیان آن اعلام کردند این مکان به دلیل لزوم رعایت پروتکل های بهداشتی کرونایی تا اطلاع ثانوی بسته می شود.* بلافاصله موضوع از کانال های دیپلماتیک پیگیری و نسبت به دلیل این اقدام بدون اطلاع قبلی توضیح خواسته شد. پیگیری های قانونی و دیپلماتیک برای بازگشایی این حسینیه ادامه دارد
> 
> یک طرف می‌گه رد این خبر بعد می‌گه بسته شده!‌ حرومزادگی تا کجا
> 
> ضمناً شیبا برای روز سوم بالا رفت. تو همین ۲ - ۳ روز تقریباً ۳ برابر شده. یک اثبات دیگه برای اینکه بازار کاملاً غیرقابل پیش‌بینی هست​




شیبا ممکنه ده برابر هم بشه
ولی دلیل سیگنال ورود نیست 
کمکم باید فروخت
مگر به تعقیب پامپ اعتقاد داشته باشی

کاردانو یازده درصد رو زد
ببینیم چی میشه


QWECXZ said:


> هنوز که هیچی، تا ۵۰ سال دیگه هم در حد هخامنشیان نمی‌شن. هخامنشیان از نظر قدرت حداقل در حد چین و روسیه امروز بودن اگه نگیم آمریکا بودن
> بله. خیلی. شاه هم از این جرات‌ها در ظفار کم نشون نداد. حاصلش شد هیچ برای ایران. مثل همین الان که ما در سوریه و عراق شهید دادیم اما سود مالی‌اش رو ترکیه و عربستان می‌برند​




بی انصافیه ظفار رو با سوریه مقایسه کنی

ما در سوریه مثل آقا جلوی ۱۳۰ کشور بردیم ولی در ظفار خودمون پروکسی بودیم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> شیبا ممکنه ده برابر هم بشه
> ولی دلیل سیگنال ورود نیست
> کمکم باید فروخت
> مگر به تعقیب پامپ اعتقاد داشته باشی
> 
> کاردانو یازده درصد رو زد
> ببینیم چی میشه
> 
> 
> 
> بی انصافیه ظفار رو با سوریه مقایسه کنی
> 
> ما در سوریه مثل آقا جلوی ۱۳۰ کشور بردیم ولی در ظفار خودمون پروکسی بودیم


من که می‌گم چیزی به نام سیگنال ورود و سیگنال خروج اصلاً وجود نداره. من گشتم نبود تو هم نگرد نیست
تنها حالتی که می‌تونی سیگنال ورود و خروج بگیری این هست که عضو گروه‌های پامپ و دامپ باشی یا خودت سرمایه‌دار کلان در اون بازار باشی که موج ایجاد کنی و وال باشی و لاغیر. تو پامپ و دامپ هم که گروه‌های خوبشون ماهی چندهزار دلار حق عضویت دارن
بازار از دید کلی برای کسانی که سرمایه کلان ندارن و سهم چندانی از بازار ندارند یک مارتینگل هست. والسلام

آره. امیدوارم کاردانو بره روی ۳ دلار دوباره. من تنها کوینی که نسبت بهش سیاست سرمایه‌گذاری دارم و ذخیره‌اش کردم کاردانو هست

چرا بی انصافی هست؟ یکبار دوره کنیم در ازای ۳۰ میلیارد دلار هزینه به گفته نماینده مجلس چه چیزی از سوریه گیرمون اومده
بحث امنیت رو نکن که اون زمان هم شاه می‌گفت اگه نریم ظفار بجنگیم کمونیست‌ها ما رو از بالا و پایین تحت فشار قرار می‌دن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من که می‌گم چیزی به نام سیگنال ورود و سیگنال خروج اصلاً وجود نداره. من گشتم نبود تو هم نگرد نیست
> تنها حالتی که می‌تونی سیگنال ورود و خروج بگیری این هست که عضو گروه‌های پامپ و دامپ باشی یا خودت سرمایه‌دار کلان در اون بازار باشی که موج ایجاد کنی و وال باشی و لاغیر. تو پامپ و دامپ هم که گروه‌های خوبشون ماهی چندهزار دلار حق عضویت دارن
> بازار از دید کلی برای کسانی که سرمایه کلان ندارن و سهم چندانی از بازار ندارند یک مارتینگل هست. والسلام
> 
> آره. امیدوارم کاردانو بره روی ۳ دلار دوباره. من تنها کوینی که نسبت بهش سیاست سرمایه‌گذاری دارم و ذخیره‌اش کردم کاردانو هست
> 
> چرا بی انصافی هست؟ یکبار دوره کنیم در ازای ۳۰ میلیارد دلار هزینه به گفته نماینده مجلس چه چیزی از سوریه گیرمون اومده
> بحث امنیت رو نکن که اون زمان هم شاه می‌گفت اگه نریم ظفار بجنگیم کمونیست‌ها ما رو از بالا و پایین تحت فشار قرار می‌دن​



مارکت ر‌و نمیشه مدل کرد ولی آمار وجود داره 

از نظر آماری تعقیب پامپ غلطه
ممکنه سودکنی 
ولی اکثریت ضرر کردند

فرمول های تعقیب پامپ هم هست ولی جواب نمیده

----
سوریه داستان پیروزی و کانسالیدیشن منطقه ای ایران بود 
بدون ورود به سوریه ما سیصد میلیارد دلار ضرر میدادیم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> مارکت ر‌و نمیشه مدل کرد ولی آمار وجود داره
> 
> از نظر آماری تعقیب پامپ غلطه
> ممکنه سودکنی
> ولی اکثریت ضرر کردند
> 
> فرمول های تعقیب پامپ هم هست ولی جواب نمیده
> 
> ----
> سوریه داستان پیروزی و کانسالیدیشن منطقه ای ایران بود
> بدون ورود به سوریه ما سیصد میلیارد دلار ضرر میدادیم


کدوم آمار؟
این در مورد دامپ هم همین هست
موقعی که بیت‌کوین ۶۴ هزار دلار بود و همه انتظار رسیدن به ۱۰۰ هزار دلار رو داشتن
وقتی رسید به ۵۰ هزار دلار گفتن سیگنال خرید هست اما ریخت روی ۴۰ هزار دلار
روی ۴۰ هزار دلار گفتن سیگنال خرید هست اما ریخت روی ۳۰ هزار دلار
روی ۳۰ هزار دلار گفتن اگه پشتیبانی ۳۰ هزار دلار رو از دست بده می‌ره روی ۲۰ هزار دلار و بیت کوین ۲۸ هزار دلار رو هم دید اما یهو ۳۰٪ کشید بالا

هیچ جوری نمی‌شه گفت. کاملاً غیر ممکن هست. از اون ور دو روز پیش می‌گفتین وقتی خرید شیبا نیست در حالیکه اگه کسی خریده بود الان ۲ برابر شده بود پولش

بر می‌گردیم به همون تعریف مارتینگل: فرآیندی تصادفی است که دانستن کل تاریخچه‌ آن با دانستن مقدار در لحظه فعلی از نظر احتمالاتی تفاوتی ندارد
------------------------------------

رو چه حسابی سیصد میلیارد دلار ضرر می‌دادیم؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کدوم آمار؟
> این در مورد دامپ هم همین هست
> موقعی که بیت‌کوین ۶۴ هزار دلار بود و همه انتظار رسیدن به ۱۰۰ هزار دلار رو داشتن
> وقتی رسید به ۵۰ هزار دلار گفتن سیگنال خرید هست اما ریخت روی ۴۰ هزار دلار
> روی ۴۰ هزار دلار گفتن سیگنال خرید هست اما ریخت روی ۳۰ هزار دلار
> روی ۳۰ هزار دلار گفتن اگه پشتیبانی ۳۰ هزار دلار رو از دست بده می‌ره روی ۲۰ هزار دلار اما یهو ۳۰٪ کشید بالا
> 
> هیچ جوری نمی‌شه گفت. کاملاً غیر ممکن هست. از اون ور دو روز پیش می‌گفتین وقتی خرید شیبا نیست در حالیکه اگه کسی خریده بود الان ۲ برابر شده بود پولش
> 
> بر می‌گردیم به همون تعریف مارتینگل: فرآیندی تصادفی است که دانستن کل تاریخچه‌ آن با دانستن مقدار در لحظه فعلی از نظر احتمالاتی تفاوتی ندارد
> ------------------------------------
> 
> رو چه حسابی سیصد میلیارد دلار ضرر می‌دادیم؟​



اوج و قعر هیچ وقت معلوم نیست
ترس و طمع ولی پیداست
من در اوج ترس میخرم
شیبا در مرحله طمعه و این ترسناکه

هر کسی روشی داره

در مقالات مختلف آمار تعقیب پامپ حساب شده
خیلی زیاده
گوگل کن همه جورش هست

خودت میگی همه منتظر بودند بیت بره بالا
یعنی طمع بالا بوده
خوب ضرر کردند

راه برتر
میانگین اضافه کردن در اوج ترس
میانگین کم کردن در پامپ و اوج طمع

Good old fear and greed index

-----
با قطع راه زمینی به حزب لله و کاهش نفوذ منطقه ای و حضور دوباره دشمن دم دروازه اهواز


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اوج و قعر هیچ وقت معلوم نیست
> ترس و طمع ولی پیداست
> من در اوج ترس میخرم
> شیبا در مرحله طمعه و این ترسناکه
> 
> هر کسی روشی داره
> 
> در مقالات مختلف آمار تعقیب پامپ حساب شده
> خیلی زیاده
> گوگل کن همه جورش هست
> 
> خودت میگی همه منتظر بودند بیت بره بالا
> یعنی طمع بالا بوده
> خوب ضرر کردند
> -----
> با قطع راه زمینی به حزب لله و کاهش نفوذ منطقه ای و حضور دوباره دشمن دم دروازه اهواز


چه فرقی می‌کنه؟ وقتی به قعر می‌رسه ترس ایجاد می‌شه
وقتی به اوج می‌رسه هم طمع

چیزی که گفتی یه جورایی معادل هست با همون اوج و قعر

اتفاقاً ترس و طمع می‌تونه فیدبک هم جهت هم داشته باشه. طمع باعث بالا کشیدن قیمت می‌شه چون تقاضا می‌ره بالا و ترس هم باعث پایین کشیدن قیمت چون تقاضا میاد پایین. پس لزوماً اینطوری نیست که ترس ایجاد شد وقت خرید هست یا طمع ایجاد شد نباید خرید
می‌گم دیگه این نوسان‌های چند ماه اخیر بیت کوین همه این نظریات رو رد می‌کنه

در نهایت سهامداران بزرگ و گروه‌های سرمایه‌دار بزرگ تو بازار هستند که جهت رو تعیین می‌کنند. ۸۰٪ مردم جهت سرمایه‌اشون تحت تاثیر ۲۰٪ مردم که بیشتر سهامدارند هست
-----------------------------

اینها همه از اون دست حرف‌های زمان شاه هست که کمونیست‌ها منتظرن تا عمان سقوط کنه تا بیان ایران رو بگیرن
ایجاد ترس از اتفاقات غیرقابل پیش‌بینی برای توجیه سیاست‌هایی که شاید خیلی هم درست نبوده باشن
یکی از ساده‌ترین و واضح‌ترین تاکتیک‌های سیاستمداران برای توجیه تصمیماتی که نتیجه خوبی لزوماً‌ ندادن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> چه فرقی می‌کنه؟ وقتی به قعر می‌رسه ترس ایجاد می‌شه
> وقتی به اوج می‌رسه هم طمع
> 
> چیزی که گفتی یه جورایی معادل هست با همون اوج و قعر
> 
> اتفاقاً ترس و طمع می‌تونه فیدبک هم جهت هم داشته باشه. طمع باعث بالا کشیدن قیمت می‌شه چون تقاضا می‌ره بالا و ترس هم باعث پایین کشیدن قیمت چون تقاضا میاد پایین. پس لزوماً اینطوری نیست که ترس ایجاد شد وقت خرید هست یا طمع ایجاد شد نباید خرید
> می‌گم دیگه این نوسان‌های چند ماه اخیر بیت کوین همه این نظریات رو رد می‌کنه
> 
> در نهایت سهامداران بزرگ و گروه‌های سرمایه‌دار بزرگ تو بازار هستند که جهت رو تعیین می‌کنند. ۸۰٪ مردم جهت سرمایه‌اشون تحت تاثیر ۲۰٪ مردم که بیشتر سهامدارند هست
> -----------------------------
> 
> اینها همه از اون دست حرف‌های زمان شاه هست که کمونیست‌ها منتظرن تا عمان سقوط کنه تا بیان ایران رو بگیرن
> ایجاد ترس از اتفاقات غیرقابل پیش‌بینی برای توجیه سیاست‌هایی که شاید خیلی هم درست نبوده باشن
> یکی از ساده‌ترین و واضح‌ترین تاکتیک‌های سیاستمداران برای توجیه تصمیماتی که نتیجه خوبی لزوماً‌ ندادن​


 
ترس و حرص بر پایه هفت پارامتره
یک عدده

نهنگ برای حداکثر سود مجبوره وقتی پامپ کنه که ترس جمعی در اوجه
دیگه بیشتر اون نمیتونه قعر ایجاد کنخه

اگر نهنگ بودی ببین چیکار میکردی
کار خیلی خطرناکیه پامپ کردن
باید هر چی میتونی پایین وارد شی و بعد طمع شدید ایجاد کنی


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ترس و حرص بر پایه هفت پارامتره
> یک عدده
> 
> نهنگ برای حداکثر سود مجبوره وقتی پامپ کنه که ترس جمعی در اوجه
> دیگه بیشتر اون نمیتونه قعر ایجاد کنخه
> 
> اگر نهنگ بودی ببین چیکار میکردی
> کار خیلی خطرناکیه پامپ کردن
> باید هر چی میتونی پایین وارد شی و بعد طمع شدید ایجاد کنی


مشکل اینجاست که ترس جمعی اوج نداره. همیشه می‌تونه بیشتر بشه. اینی که حرف از اوج می‌زنی یعنی بازار رو از آینده داری به گذشته نگاه می‌کنی که اوج برات معنی داره وگرنه در لحظه، اوج بی‌معنی هست
اتفاقات مهمی که باعث شده قیمت ریزش کنه یا بالا بره ربطی به ترس جمعی و طمع نداشته
مثلاً دلیل ریزش بیت کوین از ۶۴ هزار دلار به ۵۰ هزار دلار محدودیت‌های چین و نفروختن تسلا با بیت کوین بود
دلیل پامپ شدن دوج کوین چندین بار توئییت‌های ایلان ماسک بود

گاهی اوقات یه شخصیت شناخته شده حتی بدون اینکه پول خودش رو به ریسک بندازه و درصدی از سهامش رو بفروشه می‌تونه پامپ و دامپ کنه. نمونه‌اش ایلان ماسک

خلاصه داستان اینه که بازار برای ما بازیگران خورده غیرقابل پیش‌بینی هست​


----------



## aryobarzan

Photo of Tehran from above: That tall building must be Vanak area.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> مشکل اینجاست که ترس جمعی اوج نداره. همیشه می‌تونه بیشتر بشه. اینی که حرف از اوج می‌زنی یعنی بازار رو از آینده داری به گذشته نگاه می‌کنی که اوج برات معنی داره وگرنه در لحظه، اوج بی‌معنی هست
> اتفاقات مهمی که باعث شده قیمت ریزش کنه یا بالا بره ربطی به ترس جمعی و طمع نداشته
> مثلاً دلیل ریزش بیت کوین از ۶۴ هزار دلار به ۵۰ هزار دلار محدودیت‌های چین و نفروختن تسلا با بیت کوین بود
> دلیل پامپ شدن دوج کوین چندین بار توئییت‌های ایلان ماسک بود
> 
> گاهی اوقات یه شخصیت شناخته شده حتی بدون اینکه پول خودش رو به ریسک بندازه و درصدی از سهامش رو بفروشه می‌تونه پامپ و دامپ کنه. نمونه‌اش ایلان ماسک
> 
> خلاصه داستان اینه که بازار برای ما بازیگران خورده غیرقابل پیش‌بینی هست​



اغلب ترس زیر ۲۵ میخرن

آمار درست حسابی داریم از هر حرکت

همینکه من و شما وارد کرپتو شدیم نه طلا، یعنی از نظر آماری کریپتو بازدهی بهتری داشته و گرنه عاشق نوساناتش نبودیم


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Photo of Tehran from above: That tall building must be Vanak area.
> 
> View attachment 782716


Yup. For what it's worth, that tall building is Tehran International Tower and those buildings to the left are ASP Residential Towers. 
The photo seems to have been taken from a neighborhood close to Geisha perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اغلب ترس زیر ۲۵ میخرن
> 
> آمار درست حسابی داریم از هر حرکت
> 
> همینکه من و شما وارد کرپتو شدیم نه طلا، یعنی از نظر آماری کریپتو بازدهی بهتری داشته و گرنه عاشق نوساناتش نبودیم


منظورت از زیر ۲۵ چیه؟ شاخص آر اس آی رو می‌گی؟

من وارد کریپتو بیشتر به خاطر راحتی معامله شدم. همین که بازار ۲۴ ساعته باز هست و وابسته به باز شدن و بسته شدن بازار خاصی در کشور خاصی نیست خودش خیلی مهم هست. از اون مهم‌تر این هست که صرافی‌های ایرانی هم زیاد هستند براش
مثلاً فارکس هم ۲۴ ساعته هست اما این مزیت‌ها رو نداره و اثرپذیر از بورس‌های کشورهای دیگه هست (نسبت به کریپتو) ولی فارکس هم می‌تونه بسیار سود ده باشه با وجود اینکه چنین رشدهایی رو توش نمی‌بینی

واقعیت این هست که سود گرفتن تو بازار لزوماً به بازار بر نمی‌گرده (اگه نگاه سرمایه‌گذاری نداشته باشی)
خیلی‌ها از بازارهای سنتی میلیارد میلیارد بردن. مثل وارن بافت که با معامله تو بورس نیویورک صاحب ۱۰۰ میلیارد دلار ثروت شد با کمترین سرمایه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> منظورت از زیر ۲۵ چیه؟ شاخص آر اس آی رو می‌گی؟
> 
> من وارد کریپتو بیشتر به خاطر راحتی معامله شدم. همین که بازار ۲۴ ساعته باز هست و وابسته به باز شدن و بسته شدن بازار خاصی در کشور خاصی نیست خودش خیلی مهم هست. از اون مهم‌تر این هست که صرافی‌های ایرانی هم زیاد هستند براش
> مثلاً فارکس هم ۲۴ ساعته هست اما این مزیت‌ها رو نداره و اثرپذیر از بورس‌های کشورهای دیگه هست (نسبت به کریپتو) ولی فارکس هم می‌تونه بسیار سود ده باشه با وجود اینکه چنین رشدهایی رو توش نمی‌بینی
> 
> واقعیت این هست که سود گرفتن تو بازار لزوماً به بازار بر نمی‌گرده (اگه نگاه سرمایه‌گذاری نداشته باشی)
> خیلی‌ها از بازارهای سنتی میلیارد میلیارد بردن. مثل وارن بافت که با معامله تو بورس نیویورک صاحب ۱۰۰ میلیارد دلار ثروت شد با کمترین سرمایه​



Fear and greed index <25
———-
من فقط بیست درصدکریپتو ام و هشتاد درصد بورس و‌ تولیدی شخصی

در بورس هم مثلا ای ام سی خیلی رشد شدید موقت داشت
میم استاک ها اصطلاحا 

مدرنا و نیو و تسلا رشد شدید موقت داشتن
-----
کریپتو همش بازه و با موبایله خیلی راحته
همش سر ادم تو‌ موبایله که خوبی وبدی داره


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Fear and greed index <25
> ———-
> من فقط بیست درصدکریپتو ام و هشتاد درصد بورس و‌ تولیدی شخصی
> 
> در بورس هم مثلا ای ام سی خیلی رشد شدید موقت داشت
> میم استاک ها اصطلاحا
> 
> مدرنا و نیو و تسلا رشد شدید موقت داشتن
> -----
> کریپتو همش بازه و با موبایله خیلی راحته
> همش سر ادم تو‌ موبایله که خوبی وبدی داره


شاخص جالبی هست و حالا باید دید در دراز مدت چطوری جواب می‌ده. این سایتی که من پیدا کردم داره چیزی جز تاریخچه خود شاخص رو هم بررسی می‌کنه که نشون دهنده این هست که حداقل مثل بقیه چرت و پرت نیست کامل. تحلیل اصلی برای یه شاخص باید از جایی به جز خود شاخص بیاد. مثلاً از احساسات مردم تو شبکه‌های اجتماعی و چیزهای مشابه

یه شاخصی هست به نام 
Relative Strength Index
این شاخص هم ادعا می‌کنه وقتی شاخص به زیر ۳۰ رسید زمان خوبی برای خرید هست و وقتی به بالای ۷۰ رفت زمان خوبی برای فروش هست. ایرادش این هست که چون تاریخچه خود شاخص رو در نظر می‌گیره گول زننده هست

کلاً رشد باید همیشه یه جا متوقف بشه وگرنه از یه جا به بعد می‌شه خلق پول
اینی که رشد کریپتو متوقف نشه از یه جا به بعد خیلی ترسناک هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

چند روز بود دنبال این ویدئو بودم. ) این‌ها همون دار و دسته‌ای هستند که می‌گن تو ایران ۴۵ میلیون نفر ترک داریم و حرف‌های پان‌ترکی می‌زنند​



اینکه باکو رو توهم برداشت از همین طرفداری‌ها و تعصبات کور شروع شد​


----------



## Shawnee

در پی برخورد یک زیردریایی اتمی آمریکا با یک "شی ناشناس" در آب های دریای جنوبی چین پانزده ملوان آمریکایی جراحات سطحی برداشته اند.
مقام های آمریکایی گفتند این زیردریایی به نام "یواس‌اس کانتیکات" روز شنبه با یک شی برخورد کرد.​
First known direct attack of China on US.
Aukus after effects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> بیانیه سفارت ایران در باکو
> 
> به دنبال انتشار خبر بسته شدن دفتر نمایندگی مقام معظم رهبری - مد ظله العالی در باکو،* ضمن رد این خبر به اطلاع می رساند *ساعت ۱۰ صبح سه شنبه ۱۳ مهر ( ۲۸ صفر ) چند تن از ماموران پلیس پایتخت جمهوری آذربایجان با مراجعه به حسینیه اهل بیت علیهم السلام (معروف به حسینیه ایرانیان) محل برگزاری مراسم مذهبی و اقامه نماز جمعه حضرت حجت الاسلام و المسلمین سید علی اکبر اجاق نژاد نماینده مقام معظم رهبری در جمهوری آذربایجان،* به متولیان آن اعلام کردند این مکان به دلیل لزوم رعایت پروتکل های بهداشتی کرونایی تا اطلاع ثانوی بسته می شود.* بلافاصله موضوع از کانال های دیپلماتیک پیگیری و نسبت به دلیل این اقدام بدون اطلاع قبلی توضیح خواسته شد. پیگیری های قانونی و دیپلماتیک برای بازگشایی این حسینیه ادامه دارد
> 
> یک طرف می‌گه رد این خبر بعد می‌گه بسته شده!‌ حرومزادگی تا کجا​



There are two distinct matters here, one was rejected as inaccurate while the other was confirmed. Some media reported indeed that the Office of the Supreme Leader in Baku was shut down, which is not true, hence why Iran's embassy denied it. A Hosseynieh housed within the same premises, however, was temporarily barred from organizing public meetings due - officially - to coronavirus concerns, whereas the Supreme Leader's office continues to be active. Of course this is most probably a pretext invoked by Baku authorities, who fear the sympathies that their own religious citizens have for the Islamic Republic, especially in times of bilateral crises like these. But the statement of Iran's embassy was not self-contradicting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> There are two distinct matters here, one was rejected as inaccurate while the other was confirmed. Some media reported that the Office of the Supreme Leader in Baku was shut down, which is not true, hence why Iran's embassy denied it. A Hosseynieh housed within the same premises, however, was temporarily barred from organizing public meetings due - officially - to coronavirus concerns. Of course this is most probably a pretext invoked by Baku authorities, who fear the sympathies that their own religious citizens have for the Islamic Republic, especially in times of bilateral crises like these. But the statement of Iran's embassy was not self-contradicting.


ماله نکش. خبر هم از روز اول همین بوده که دفتر نماینده رهبری رو به دلیل کرونا بستن​


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> ماله نکش. خبر هم از روز اول همین بوده که دفتر نماینده رهبری رو به دلیل کرونا بستن​



But that's the point: the Office of the Supreme Leader was never closed nor shut down. There are people there continuing their daily work right now. Only the Hosseynieh hall located on the ground floor of the same building was asked not to host large gatherings of worshippers for some time.

Foreign media however released inaccurate news claiming the Office itself was shut down. That's simply false. Hence the Iranian embassy corrected this in its statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*I am starting to like the man*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*Life in an Iranian border guard tower somewhere North West: *































*Chilling out with the locals..















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> *Life in an Iranian border guard tower somewhere North West: *
> 
> View attachment 782959
> 
> View attachment 782960
> 
> View attachment 782961
> 
> View attachment 782962
> 
> View attachment 782963
> 
> View attachment 782964
> 
> View attachment 782965
> 
> 
> *Chilling out with the locals..
> View attachment 782967
> 
> View attachment 782968
> 
> View attachment 782969
> 
> View attachment 782970
> *



Notice no MRAPs, just Toyota Pick ups. Not even Aras (humvee). Long way to go towards modernization.

Large orders would stimulate domestic Iranian production instead of handing money to Japanese automakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Notice no MRAPs, just Toyota Pick ups. Not even Aras (humvee). Long way to go towards modernization.
> 
> Large orders would stimulate domestic Iranian production instead of handing money to Japanese automakers.


Hopefully they get more equipment including the MRAPs after this excitement about northern borders...I noticed their personal protection gear has improved time to ditch the old AKs...some EO/thermal gear is also added to site...Recon Drons will be great for them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> I noticed their personal protection gear has improved time to ditch the old AKs...some EO/thermal gear is also added to site...Recon Drons will be great for them as well.



Kevlar helmets worn by all units. Also, in the second picture, it seems to me that at least two soldiers are equipped with Iran's more modern AK-103 (the all black AK's) rather than old models. Optical devices atop the tower should be relatively recent acquisitions as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> But that's the point: the Office of the Supreme Leader was never closed nor shut down. There are people there continuing their daily work right now. Only the Hosseynieh hall located on the ground floor of the same building was asked not to host large gatherings of worshippers for some time.
> 
> Foreign media however released inaccurate news claiming the Office itself was shut down. That's simply false. Hence the Iranian embassy corrected this in its statement.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446436764923711526
@QWECXZ

خداییش ببینید بشنوید نقدی چی میگه
ببینید چی میگه خبر چی بود

اوج خبر سازی در جریان تنش با باکو

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446457613902823424
Another day, another Sunni walking into the house of god and blowing himself to kill Shiites.

The Facist sect of Saudi Arabia continues to grow like a cancer.

How come Shiites don’t blow up mosques? Blow up marketplaces? Sunnis of course will not saying anything about this.

You can count the amount of Shiite suicide bombers who targeted civilian areas probably on both hands (at most), but the amount of Sunni suicide bombers could fill a library with names.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sha ah

Houthi's successfully strike an airport in Saudi Arabia with missiles


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446628838516088836
Houthi's successfully strike Saudi coalition control center in Marib with missiles









Yemen: Reports of explosion inside Saudi-led coalition control Sahn al-Jin camp may have been caused by missile strike Yemen - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemen: Reports of explosion inside Saudi-led coalition control Sahn al-Jin camp may have been caused by missile strike. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





Houthis successfully shoot down Chinese made CH-4 drone over Marib


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445963763564302338
Infighting continues all over Yemen, especially in Aden between Southern Transitional loyalists and Hadi Government loyalists. Houthi and Saudi backed forces continue to clash violently all over the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battlion25

jauk said:


> You are connecting unrelated events. One does not imply the other or vice versa. Nuke deterrence does not cover tactical events. Additionally, his assassination highlighted Iran's weakness in other areas like how to retaliate *in kind* ...NOT to start a nuclear war which you are somehow implying (i.e. shooting down a fraction of a billion dollar MQ 4C is not equal to nuclear war). Fortunately, although not in kind, Iran is in fact retaliating over the long haul by expelling the US from it's near abroad. THAT needs a pretty good deterrent. Maybe even nuclear.



The deterence never came because it never was there and you don't need nukes to create a deterence but simply defined redlines people wouldn't easily fall into it. specifically the jews who also have killed just today 4 iranians in T4 base in Deir Ezzor


----------



## Battlion25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446783777469091841


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446457613902823424
> Another day, another Sunni walking into the house of god and blowing himself to kill Shiites.
> 
> The Facist sect of Saudi Arabia continues to grow like a cancer.
> 
> How come Shiites don’t blow up mosques? Blow up marketplaces? Sunnis of course will not saying anything about this.
> 
> You can count the amount of Shiite suicide bombers who targeted civilian areas probably on both hands (at most), but the amount of Sunni suicide bombers could fill a library with names.



I hate stuff like this generalizations there are approx 48+ sunni majority countries around the world and generally where minority are treated best are these places and this is not only today but historically. We are not petty people even Hindus are treated with respect and human decency it is not within our nature to harm minorities nor in our laws. You should instead talk about the real elephant in the room. Which is basically few individauls with mental illness who want to die and since suicide is taboo they try to justify it that way but make no mistake it is just a suicide would be person if that person was anywhere else in the world he or she would have thrown themselves from a building and it would have been the end of it. So generalizing this by lumping in a large groupings will not further help the case here but widen it in a patronizing way

@Sainthood 101 what is your take on this..

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446436764923711526
> @QWECXZ
> 
> خداییش ببینید بشنوید نقدی چی میگه
> ببینید چی میگه خبر چی بود
> 
> اوج خبر سازی در جریان تنش با باکو


کدوم خبرسازی؟
اصل فیلم رو از قبل ببین. اونی که داره خبرسازی می‌کنه کسی هست که فیلم رو تقطیع کرده
قبلش می‌گه سلسله پلید و جنایتکار و ظالم هخامنشیان
بعد هم می‌گه ساسانیان همین بعدی‌هاش همین
یکی تحویل مغول می‌ده یکی تحویل دیگران می‌ده

مال کشی نکن. بد گوهی خورده مردک پلید خپل اون هم در این زمان حساس

این هم اصل فیلم از قبلش
https://****/roozArooz_media/33443اون قسمتی که ستاره شده شورت لینک تلگرام هست

پاسخ مردم به اون توئیت رو هم بخون. تازه اینها مردمی هستند که برانداز نیستند و دارن به کسی که توئیت رو گذاشته فحش می‌دن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کدوم خبرسازی؟
> اصل فیلم رو از قبل ببین. اونی که داره خبرسازی می‌کنه کسی هست که فیلم رو تقطیع کرده
> قبلش می‌گه سلسله پلید و جنایتکار و ظالم هخامنشیان
> بعد هم می‌گه ساسانیان همین بعدی‌هاش همین
> یکی تحویل مغول می‌ده یکی تحویل دیگران می‌ده
> 
> مال کشی نکن. بد گوهی خورده مردک پلید خپل اون هم در این زمان حساس
> 
> این هم اصل فیلم از قبلش
> https://****/roozArooz_media/33443اون قسمتی که ستاره شده شورت لینک تلگرام هست
> 
> پاسخ مردم به اون توئیت رو هم بخون. تازه اینها مردمی هستند که برانداز نیستند و دارن به کسی که توئیت رو گذاشته فحش می‌دن​



کل خبر این بود گفته ساسانیان حکومت رو به مغولها تحویل دادند و چنین چیزی نمیگه

این یعنی جعل خبر​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> کل خبر این بود گفته ساسانیان حکومت رو به مغولها تحویل دادند و چنین چیزی نمیگه
> 
> این یعنی جعل خبر​


نخیر. اون کسی که فیلم رو تقطیع کرده داره جعل خبر می‌کنه
فیلم رو کامل ببین گذاشتم فیلم رو
دقیقاً همون چیزی رو می‌گه که تسنیم منعکس کرده

این مردک بشکه پیشینه این کار رو بارها داشته
ماله کشی نکنید​


----------



## Shawnee

@TheImmortal

KSA says one missile is launched and has hit Jazan airport. No interception. This time not UAV.

Carbon copy to Mohsen Reyhani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> The deterence never came because it never was there and you don't need nukes to create a deterence but simply defined redlines people wouldn't easily fall into it. specifically the jews who also have killed just today 4 iranians in T4 base in Deir Ezzor



Not even sources opposed to Iran claim that any Iranians were killed in today's strike: https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news...-iranian-militia-sites-in-syria-report-681459

"Pro-Iranian militias" = Iraqis, Syrians and so on. And even that is not confirmed by the parties themselves.

Only on two occasions were Iranians martyred in zionist airstrikes against Syria, and in both cases Iran or its allies fired back at the zionist entity. This is without mentioning the numerous tit for tat operations by Iran against Isra"el"i assets over the past two years, which were enumerated again by user Draco.IMF and myself some pages back in this thread.


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> نخیر. اون کسی که فیلم رو تقطیع کرده داره جعل خبر می‌کنه
> فیلم رو کامل ببین گذاشتم فیلم رو
> دقیقاً همون چیزی رو می‌گه که تسنیم منعکس کرده
> 
> این مردک بشکه پیشینه این کار رو بارها داشته
> ماله کشی نکنید​



من فیلم کامل رو دیدم
نمیگه ساسانیان به مغولها تحویل میده

البته میگه هخامنشیان پلید که خوب من قبول ندارم این جفنگیات رو و دفعه اولش هم نبوده

لینکت باز نشد برای من


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446812155194527747
Interesting!
This time it came from Tanf. I am not surprised if some of these attacks were from Saudis.
Jazan airport versus this one.

*Six injured in Homs exactly equal to six injured Saudis in Jazan (four other were non Saudis).*

Obviously made up number. Less likely to be coincidence or truly aiming to injure six!!!


----------



## TheImmortal

Battlion25 said:


> Which is basically few individauls with mental illness who want to die and since suicide is taboo they try to justify it that way but make no mistake it is just a suicide would be person if that person was anywhere else in the world he or she would have thrown themselves from a building and it would have been the end of it. So generalizing this by lumping in a large groupings will not further help the case here but widen it in a patronizing way
> 
> @Sainthood 101 what is your take on this..



And yet you have religions like Salafism and Whabbism which are promoted by Saudi Arabia which state that Sunnis are heretics and allowed to be killed.

And yet in every major Arab country there is discrimination against Shiites from Iraq under Saddam, to Saudi Arabia, to Pakistan, to Afghanistan, to Bahrain.

Shiites have been prosecuted by Sunnis for hundreds of years and yet don’t retaliate. Meanwhile, Sunni’s lose power in Iraq and help to create ISIS. Don’t forget when ISIS came into Iraq they were cheered by Sunnis. And there excuse was “well we were treated bad by Shiites after saddam left”. Lol

Also explain how every major terrorist group that targets western civilians and Shiites is Sunni (ISIS, Al-Qaeda, Boko Haram, etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> من فیلم کامل رو دیدم
> نمیگه ساسانیان به مغولها تحویل میده
> 
> البته میگه هخامنشیان پلید که خوب من قبول ندارم این جفنگیات رو و دفعه اولش هم نبوده
> 
> لینکت باز نشد برای من


من هم روز اول نگفتم که می‌گه ساسانیان به مغول‌ها تحویل دادن هر چند که حرف‌هاش هم خیلی مبهم و نامفهوم بود
از اینی که چنین اراجیفی رو راجع به دو تا از قوی‌ترین سلسله‌های تاریخ ایران گفته شاکی هستم

لینک رو پی دی اف سانسور کرده. جای ستاره آدرس دامنه شورت لینک تلگرام رو بذار: ت دات ام ای​


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> And yet in every major Arab country there is discrimination against Shiites from Iraq under Saddam, to Saudi Arabia, to Pakistan, to Afghanistan, to Bahrain.
> 
> Shiites have been prosecuted by Sunnis for hundreds of years and yet don’t retaliate. Meanwhile..
> 
> Also explain how every major terrorist group that targets western civilians and Shiites is Sunni (ISIS, Al-Qaeda, Boko Haram, etc).



This is exaggeration and by the way these groups are minority and hence why has nothing to do with Salafism it is a much larger group itself and a minority of them are on the egde of far-right extremism and involved in pogroms but that doesn't mean it is all salafis or in that matter sunnis. By the way you said shiites were targetted for centuries which is false they were a protected minority like all other minorities. These small suicidal elements they don't differentiate between anyone they target anyone that has two legs sunni, shia, foreigners etc etc Jinn or human all the same to them but feeling you are somehow singled out is not painting the picture clear here. Is example Zabiullah Mujahid Shia?`they targetted his mothers funeral intending to kill all the senior members with him. How many attacks have they carried out in the muslim world can't be counted. Don't fall into false victimhood we are all victims. No one country has monoploy over the quran and hadith these are set of recorded collections that are timeless

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## 925boy

Battlion25 said:


> I hate stuff like this generalizations there are approx 48+ sunni majority countries around the world and generally where minority are treated best are these places and this is not only today but historically. We are not petty people even Hindus are treated with respect and human decency it is not within our nature to harm minorities nor in our laws. You should instead talk about the real elephant in the room. Which is basically few individauls with mental illness who want to die and since suicide is taboo they try to justify it that way but make no mistake it is just a suicide would be person if that person was anywhere else in the world he or she would have thrown themselves from a building and it would have been the end of it. So generalizing this by lumping in a large groupings will not further help the case here but widen it in a patronizing way
> 
> @Sainthood 101 what is your take on this..


He didnt generalize, he exposed the truth - suicide bominbings on civilian infrastructure and mosques in the world has a higher % (relative to their population), of Sunnis than Shia, and this is amongst the exremists in both camps. As a %, it seems Sunni militant groups do more suicide bombings on mosques and civilians than Shiite militant groups, so @TheImmortal is correct - calling his argument a generalization is not logical, he didnt generalize anything - he extricated a clear pattern of the demographics of this bad act and how there is big gap between which types of Muslim extremists carry them out- the vast majority seems to be Sunni (vs SHiites, which barely do them). Its a sensitive topic, so lets stick to the facts and truths. no fallacies either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

925boy said:


> He didnt generalize, he exposed the truth - suicide bominbings on civilian infrastructure and mosques in the world has a higher % (relative to their population), of Sunnis than Shia, and this is amongst the exremists in both camps. As a %, it seems Sunni militant groups do more suicide bombings on mosques and civilians than Shiite militant groups, so @TheImmortal is correct - calling his argument a generalization is not logical, he didnt generalize anything - he extricated a clear pattern of the demographics of this bad act and how there is big gap between which types of Muslim extremists carry them out- the vast majority seems to be Sunni (vs SHiites, which barely do them). Its a sensitive topic, so lets stick to the facts and truths. no fallacies either.



He didn't put it that way tho. He said something along the way like they have been killing us for centuries and that we are targetting minorities on purpose it was not in line with reality. He knows who these people are themselves they are lunatics there is no reason lumping them with everyone else. There are many shittes suicide bombers also just saying this is not exlusive


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446808075021791235
مشکل ما در اغلب مسایل مشکل مهندسیه نه مشکل مدیریت ونه مشکل فلسفی و نه مذهبی
*
ما عادت داریم مشکلاتمون رو به مدیریت غلط نسبت بدیم*​


----------



## Dariush the Great

Baku regime wrestler getting manhandled by Iranian ghahreman


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446798668925857793

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

اکانت رضایی مال پانترکا
باکی قورومساقی


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446863969885458432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

China today formally re-declared unification of Taiwan as policy...Iran should also declare the re-unification of Azarbiajan currently under Baku regime as a policy..when Iran detonates her first A bomb then it will be the time to make the move...no one will dare to challenge that...Iran has the same rights as China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> Another day, another Sunni walking into the house of god and blowing himself to kill Shiites.
> 
> The Facist sect of Saudi Arabia continues to grow like a cancer.
> 
> How come Shiites don’t blow up mosques? Blow up marketplaces? Sunnis of course will not saying anything about this.
> 
> You can count the amount of Shiite suicide bombers who targeted civilian areas probably on both hands (at most), but the amount of Sunni suicide bombers could fill a library with names


Oh cool down my friend.
Don't call Sunnis by bad names.

Whoever has done this, will be punished we believe.
Afghanistan is an unstable country with so many terrorist groups.We don't know who has done this.These terrorists are scums on Earth, we should collaborate to eliminate them.

But but at the same time your own lands are used by others to spread terrorism,those terrorists don't see whom they are killing,they will just kill everyone if they can.Like Terrorists use your land,but when they kill the civilians,they also kill Hazara shias .They don't even think that they have used a shias country's land.You are offering indians joint commission on Afghanistan,then terrorism will carry on and shias and sunnis will die equally .

At least This should not surprise you.


----------



## jauk

Sineva said:


> It really look like the cia has suffered a real disaster over the last couple of years when it came to its local humint sources being compromised.
> Certainly releasing a memo detailing [to some degree] whats happened is quite unparalleled,normally this sort of thing is never mentioned.


Given the array of opponents the IRI has been extraordinarily successful. However, one wonders the purpose of the CIA going public with this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Two gold medals in GrecoRoman wrestling. 
Both just now
Yesssss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Uighur versus Iran


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446805431997845509

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

بنابر گفته رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی (اسلامی) ذخایر اورانیوم ۲۰ درصد ایران از ۱۲۰ کیلوگرم عبور کرده
یعنی در واقع نزدیک به ۲۶ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۹۰ درصد رو با تنها ۵۱۲ سوی اورانیوم می‌شه به دست آورد. یعنی زمان فرار قطعاً به کمتر از ۱ ماه و حتی بسته به اراده ایران به کمتر از ۱۰ روز می‌تونه رسیده باشه
این مقدار می‌تونه برای حدود ۲ بمب اتمی کافی باشه و در واقع ایران رو همین الان می‌شه دارای مواد کافی برای هسته‌ای شدن دونست
تازه باید به این مقدار نزدیک ۱۰ کیلوگرم هم اورانیوم غنی شده ۶۰ درصد اضافه بشه که اون هم خودش حدود ۶ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۹۰ درصد می‌ده. برای غنی سازی این مقدار هم تنهای ۳۱ سوی اورانیوم نیاز هست

خلاصه داستان تو حدود ۲ هفته می‌شه تقریباً ۳۰ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۹۰ درصد به دست آورد​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بنابر گفته رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی (اسلامی) ذخایر اورانیوم ۲۰ درصد ایران از ۱۲۰ کیلوگرم عبور کرده
> یعنی در واقع نزدیک به ۲۶ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۹۰ درصد رو با تنها ۵۱۲ سوی اورانیوم می‌شه به دست آورد. یعنی زمان فرار قطعاً به کمتر از ۱ ماه و حتی بسته به اراده ایران به کمتر از ۱۰ روز می‌تونه رسیده باشه
> این مقدار می‌تونه برای حدود ۲ بمب اتمی کافی باشه و در واقع ایران رو همین الان می‌شه دارای مواد کافی برای هسته‌ای شدن دونست
> تازه باید به این مقدار نزدیک ۱۰ کیلوگرم هم اورانیوم غنی شده ۶۰ درصد اضافه بشه که اون هم خودش حدود ۶ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۹۰ درصد می‌ده. برای غنی سازی این مقدار هم تنهای ۳۱ سوی اورانیوم نیاز هست
> 
> خلاصه داستان تو حدود ۲ هفته می‌شه تقریباً ۳۰ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۹۰ درصد به دست آورد​



البته با یک طراحی خوب از ۳۰ کیلو میشه ده تا بمب ۲۰ کیلوتن درآورد 

مکانیسم انفجاری ایرانی اوکراینی در سال ۲۰۰۳ میاد کمک

کمی تریتیوم و دوتریوم هم بیاد کنارش که دیگه عالی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

First interview granted by a member of the Raisi administration, Foreign Minister Hossein Amir-Abdollahian, to US media about two weeks ago. NBC was chosen to this effect. The interviewer, Andrea Mitchell, is the spouse of former chairman of the US regime's Federal Reserve, Alan Greenspan.

Full length version:








Iran remains ready to return to nuclear talks 'very soon,' says new Iranian foreign minister


In an extended version of an interview that ran on NBC Nightly News and Andrea Mitchell Reports, Iranian foreign minister Hossein Amirabdollahian talks about the possibility of a prisoner swap, the U.S. withdrawal from Afghanistan and how sanctions on Tehran are a “negative sign.”




www.nbcnews.com





Extracts:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> البته با یک طراحی خوب از ۳۰ کیلو میشه ده تا بمب ۲۰ کیلوتن درآورد
> 
> مکانیسم انفجاری ایرانی اوکراینی در سال ۲۰۰۳ میاد کمک
> 
> کمی تریتیوم و دوتریوم هم بیاد کنارش که دیگه عالی


چطوری ۱۰ تا می‌شه؟ تا جایی که یادم هست با تمپر هم جرم بحرانی اورانیوم پایین‌تر از ۸ کیلوگرم نمیاد
فکر کنم بشه محاسبه کرد که حتی اگه جلوی فرار نوترون‌ها رو هم از سطح بگیریم و در واقع ریفلکشن رو ایده‌آل هم بگیریم باز جرم بحرانی نزدیک ۸ کیلوگرم هست که تازه همون هم زمان آزمایش‌های لوس آلاموس هیچ وقت بهش نرسیدن و تا جایی که خاطرم هست نتیجه‌ای بهتر از ۱۴ کیلوگرم به دست نیاوردن در عمل

چطوری جرم بحرانی اورانیوم رو تا ۳ کیلوگرم میارن پایین؟
فکر کنم ۳ کیلوگرمی که تو ذهنت هست برای جرم بحرانی پلوتونیوم با تمپر هست که اون هم حدود ۴ - ۵ کیلوگرم می‌شه تا جایی که خاطرم هست​


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> بنابر گفته رئیس سازمان انرژی اتمی (اسلامی) ذخایر اورانیوم ۲۰ درصد ایران از ۱۲۰ کیلوگرم عبور کرده
> یعنی در واقع نزدیک به ۲۶ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۹۰ درصد رو با تنها ۵۱۲ سوی اورانیوم می‌شه به دست آورد. یعنی زمان فرار قطعاً به کمتر از ۱ ماه و حتی بسته به اراده ایران به کمتر از ۱۰ روز می‌تونه رسیده باشه
> این مقدار می‌تونه برای حدود ۲ بمب اتمی کافی باشه و در واقع ایران رو همین الان می‌شه دارای مواد کافی برای هسته‌ای شدن دونست
> تازه باید به این مقدار نزدیک ۱۰ کیلوگرم هم اورانیوم غنی شده ۶۰ درصد اضافه بشه که اون هم خودش حدود ۶ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۹۰ درصد می‌ده. برای غنی سازی این مقدار هم تنهای ۳۱ سوی اورانیوم نیاز هست
> 
> خلاصه داستان تو حدود ۲ هفته می‌شه تقریباً ۳۰ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۹۰ درصد به دست آورد​


Be nazare man hatta yek saaniye ham roo in mozoo dige vaghtetoon ro hadar nakonid. Be maskhare gereftan keshvar ro. 20-30 saale in prozhe atomi ro darim va be hich jayi naresidim. Hanooz (agar agha ejaze bedan albate) agar tasmimi gerefte beshe ma 1 ya 2 saal vaght laazem darim ke in uranium ro be 90% ghani konim va avalin bomb ro betoonim roye yek mushak be onvane kolahak gharar bedim.

Yani az mogheyi ke man yadame (dahe 90 miladi) ta alan ma hich pishrafti dar mored tolid bomb atom va mooshak ha marboote nadashtim. Va yademoon nare ke alan taghriban 10 saal ham hast ke hey migan Iran dar 1-2 saal dige breakout mikone. Daastan ye chize digarist. Daastan bi keyfiati va bi orzegi masoulin keshvar hast az shomare aval begir ta aakhar. Vaghti ke khode agha ba eftekhar mige ke bacheha sepah mikhastan mooshak 5000 kilometr besazan va ''man nazashtam'' in be ma chi mige? Vaghti ke agha daneshmandaan hasteyi ma ro amdan bi taklif negar midare, ma bayad che fekri konim?

Khode Fakhrizadeh (va 7ta daneshmandaan digar ma ke bekhatere bi orzegi nezaam koshte shodan) kheyli tamayol be saakhte bomb atom dashtan, vali hamishe ham bi taklif mizashtaneshun bande khoda ha ro. Aakhe in che baaziye kasifiye? Agar ghasde saakhtan bombe atom ro nadari pas chera in badbakht bichaare ha ro be baazi midi? magar joone iraniha enghadr arzoone? Havasetoon bashe ke ma inja az piaz o sibzamini sohbat nemikonim. Inha behtarin maghz ha boodan ke in keshvar dasht. Farz kon 20,30 saal az vaghtet ro bezari va dars o zahmat bekeshi va az aakhar yek haroom loghme koon nashoor mozdoor sahyunista biad too keshvare khodet be hamin rahati to ro bokoshe bekhtare bi orzegi maghamaat keshvar.. az nafar aval begir ta aakhar.

Aakhe kodom Irani in ro ghabool dare? Bad oon yaroo salaami biad hay zerre moft bezane ma in kar roo mikonim o daghoon mikonim va az in harfha bi khasiaat va bi arzesh ke hich soodi baraye Iran nadare. Goole barnameye atomi ro nakhorin, hamash aalakiye va yek kart hast baraye mozakerat ba gharb. Jumhoriye eslami na bomb mikhad va na moghabele ba Sahyoonistha. Hezar bar tahjizat va personel ma ro dar suriye bombaroon kardan va jumhoriye eslami hich ghalati ham nakard. Goole in ''sabr strategy'' ham nakhorin.. hamash alakiye. Emrooz farda agha miofte mimire va hame ozgaal ha ham be june hamdige mioftan baraye kasb ghodrat. Baad az raftan Agha in be hesaab mehvareh moghavemat ham az beyn mire kam kam.

Agha motasefane be ja in ke Iran ro tabdil be yek ghodrate atomi bekone ba yek sepah ghodratmand dar raase ghodrat Iran ro tabdil be yek baaziche sahyunista kard ke harmoghe delesh bekhad biad too sare Iran, dar dakhele keshvar bezane va dar bere. Faatehe in keshvar ro bayad khoond.

Barnaame atomi ro bikhial beshin vagarna yek 20-30 saal dige az omretoon alaki migzare be hichi. Moshgel keshvar faghat be 3 ya 4 nafare kelidi rabt dare. Ta inha tasmimaate ghalate khodeshun ro eslah nakonan hamin aash va hamin kaase.


----------



## TheImmortal

Report: Israel seized jogging Iran general in Damascus, freed him in S. Africa


Arabic media claims man nicknamed 'Sabri' was a senior Iranian official in Lebanon when Ron Arad was captured there, leading Jerusalem to hope he'd have info on airman's fate




www.google.com





Israeli sources say that Mossad recently kidnapped a Quds Force General in Syria while he was jogging. Apparently he was tortured for info on long lost Ron Arad from the 80’s.

Sources say he was dropped off in South Africa.


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> البته با یک طراحی خوب از ۳۰ کیلو میشه ده تا بمب ۲۰ کیلوتن درآورد
> 
> مکانیسم انفجاری ایرانی اوکراینی در سال ۲۰۰۳ میاد کمک
> 
> کمی تریتیوم و دوتریوم هم بیاد کنارش که دیگه عالی





QWECXZ said:


> چطوری ۱۰ تا می‌شه؟ تا جایی که یادم هست با تمپر هم جرم بحرانی اورانیوم پایین‌تر از ۸ کیلوگرم نمیاد
> فکر کنم بشه محاسبه کرد که حتی اگه جلوی فرار نوترون‌ها رو هم از سطح بگیریم و در واقع ریفلکشن رو ایده‌آل هم بگیریم باز جرم بحرانی نزدیک ۸ کیلوگرم هست که تازه همون هم زمان آزمایش‌های لوس آلاموس هیچ وقت بهش نرسیدن و تا جایی که خاطرم هست نتیجه‌ای بهتر از ۱۴ کیلوگرم به دست نیاوردن در عمل
> 
> چطوری جرم بحرانی اورانیوم رو تا ۳ کیلوگرم میارن پایین؟
> فکر کنم ۳ کیلوگرمی که تو ذهنت هست برای جرم بحرانی پلوتونیوم با تمپر هست که اون هم حدود ۴ - ۵ کیلوگرم می‌شه تا جایی که خاطرم هست​



راستش بیشتر هم میشه
من کمتر گفتم چون میخواستم اسونتر باشه

به جای اینکه از خودم حرف بزنم از جانب خان نقل قول میکنم

ببین
خان پایین سمت راست تخته نوشته
1 kg U235 = 20 KT
دلیلش هم روی تخته هست. هر چه بهتر فشرده کنی بازدهی بهتره

فشرده سازی ایرانی اوکراینی بسیار موثره وغربی ها معتقدند ام پی آی ایرانی از مدل بسیار موثر لنزی کره شمالی هم بهتره

چشمه نوترونی هم سمت چپ توضیح داده شده و طبق اسناد آژانس چشمه نوترونی موثر دوتریوم در ایران سال ۲۰۰۳ تمام شده

برای سادگی لنزهای انفجاری رو شبیه توپ نشون داده
مطمئنم میدونی لنز انفجاری چیه و توضیح نمیدم

حالا میتونی تمپر رو قوی تر کنی و یا دوتریوم اضافه کنی و حتی دومرحله ایش کنی و بشی مگاتنی​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Didn’t take long for the Baboons to show their colors.

Evictions of Shiites have already begun.

Where are the Taliban lovers on this board who were praising their rise to power?









Viewed as heretics, this minority is now being forced from their homes by the Taliban


“Why should we be oppressed like this? Aren’t we the people of Afghanistan?” asked one member of the Hazara community.




www.yahoo.com





History is filled with fools who don’t learn anything from the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> Didn’t take long for the Baboons to show their colors.
> 
> Evictions of Shiites have already begun.
> 
> Where are the Taliban lovers on this board who were praising their rise to power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viewed as heretics, this minority is now being forced from their homes by the Taliban
> 
> 
> “Why should we be oppressed like this? Aren’t we the people of Afghanistan?” asked one member of the Hazara community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History is filled with fools who don’t learn anything from the past.



You have been posting alot of shitty posts first blatantly saying there was centuries of witch-hunt which is untrue and now qouting sources that has qouted Indian sources. There comes out 100s of fake news daily and the same with Iran do you know how many Sunnis being harmed fake news come out from Iran. The Iran regime itself was falely accussed of barring people from mosques and I qoute falsely and you may ask why and who is doing it? Don't fall for greater fake news agenda around the world. Nobody has interests in peasants living there life. No country takes interest in peasants except maybe India that country is an exception just because it has gone to the dogs and a failed country.



jauk said:


> Given the array of opponents the IRI has been extraordinarily successful. However, one wonders the purpose of the CIA going public with this.



The reason why they have made it public is questionable itself and what is the reason behind it or did they on purpose lay out vast networks of agencies in fear of them becoming double agents hence it would compromise them.

What if they on purpose give out their double agents to clean their hands of them ones it is all said and done

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> راستش بیشتر هم میشه
> من کمتر گفتم چون میخواستم اسونتر باشه
> 
> به جای اینکه از خودم حرف بزنم از جانب خان نقل قول میکنم
> 
> ببین
> خان پایین سمت راست تخته نوشته
> 1 kg U235 = 20 KT
> دلیلش هم روی تخته هست. هر چه بهتر فشرده کنی بازدهی بهتره
> 
> فشرده سازی ایرانی اوکراینی بسیار موثره وغربی ها معتقدند ام پی آی ایرانی از مدل بسیار موثر لنزی کره شمالی هم بهتره
> 
> چشمه نوترونی هم سمت چپ توضیح داده شده و طبق اسناد آژانس چشمه نوترونی موثر دوتریوم در ایران سال ۲۰۰۳ تمام شده
> 
> برای سادگی لنزهای انفجاری رو شبیه توپ نشون داده
> مطمئنم میدونی لنز انفجاری چیه و توضیح نمیدم
> 
> حالا میتونی تمپر رو قوی تر کنی و یا دوتریوم اضافه کنی و حتی دومرحله ایش کنی و بشی مگاتنی​
> View attachment 783733
> 
> 
> View attachment 783734


ببین اون رابطه‌ای که خان روی تخته نوشته اطلاعات خاصی نیست و همون هم ارزی انرژی و جرم آینشتاین هست. در واقع همون رابطه معروف
E=mc^2

یعنی در واقع هر کیلوگرم اورانیوم (مثل یک کیلوگرم از هر جرم دیگه‌ای در اطراف ما) برابر با ۸/۹۸۸ تراژول انرژی هست
هر تن تی‌ان‌تی هم ۴/۱۸۴ گیگاژول انرژی آزاد می‌کنه

اون عدد بالا رو به مقدار انرژی حاصل از انفجار یک تن تی‌ان‌تی در پایین تقسیم کنی می‌بینی که انرژی هر ۱ کیلوگرم ماده اگه ۱۰۰ درصد کامل شکافته بشه معادل انرژی حاصل از انفجار حدوداً ۲۰ کیلوتن تی‌ان‌تی هست
ولی خب اون رابطه نظری هست. اینی که واکنش زنجیره‌ای شکافت تا حتی آخرین اتم‌ها هم پیش بره که در عمل اتفاق نمی‌افته

اما در مورد درون‌پاشی، من منظورم الحاق دو جرم زیربحرانی بود مثل مدل تفنگ چون خیلی ساده و دم دستی هست و بدون دانش و مهندسی پیشرفته‌ای می‌شه پیاده‌سازی‌اش کرد. درون‌پاشی برای ماده اورانیومی طبیعتاً شدنی هست اما اینی که ایران چقدر تو این زمینه کار کرده و پیشرفت داشته رو تخمینی ندیدم ازش

یه نموداری از آزمایش‌های اتمی مختلف تو گوگل پیدا کردم که می‌گه تو فشار ۳۵۰۰ کیلوبار اورانیوم تقریباً ۱.۷۵ برابر فشرده می‌شه و تقریباً تو ۱۰ مگابار می‌شه تا ۲ برابر فشرده بشه. فرانسه تو آزمایش‌های رگان تو صحرای ساهارا تو دهه ۶۰ اورانیوم رو حتی تا ۳ برابر هم فشرده کرده البته تو فشار نزدیک به ۶۸ مگابار که عدد بسیار ترسناکی هست واقعاً
یعنی در واقع حدود ۶۵ میلیون برابر فشار جو زمین
بحث افزایش دما و تغییرات حالت ماده هم هست که افزایش دمای ماده باید بالای ۱۰ هزار درجه سانتی‌گراد باشه
ضمن اینکه اگه به رشد فشار بر حسب فشرده‌سازی نگاه کنی می‌بینی که یه رشد نمایی بسیار سریع هست

اگه اورانیوم تا ۳ برابر فشرده بشه همون ۳ کیلوگرمی که گفتی شدنی هست. البته برای اورانیوم-۲۳۵ خالص ولی باز هم حق با تو هست​


----------



## Battlion25

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447259787490734088
Nah just kidding they should be next rightfully so executions is haq otherwise how can one create balance if there is no consequences


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> ببین اون رابطه‌ای که خان روی تخته نوشته اطلاعات خاصی نیست و همون هم ارزی انرژی و جرم آینشتاین هست. در واقع همون رابطه معروف
> E=mc^2
> 
> یعنی در واقع هر کیلوگرم اورانیوم (مثل یک کیلوگرم از هر جرم دیگه‌ای در اطراف ما) برابر با ۸/۹۸۸ تراژول انرژی هست
> هر تن تی‌ان‌تی هم ۴/۱۸۴ گیگاژول انرژی آزاد می‌کنه
> 
> اون عدد بالا رو به مقدار انرژی حاصل از انفجار یک تن تی‌ان‌تی در پایین تقسیم کنی می‌بینی که انرژی هر ۱ کیلوگرم ماده اگه ۱۰۰ درصد کامل شکافته بشه معادل انرژی حاصل از انفجار حدوداً ۲۰ کیلوتن تی‌ان‌تی هست
> ولی خب اون رابطه نظری هست. اینی که واکنش زنجیره‌ای شکافت تا حتی آخرین اتم‌ها هم پیش بره که در عمل اتفاق نمی‌افته
> 
> اما در مورد درون‌پاشی، من منظورم الحاق دو جرم زیربحرانی بود مثل مدل تفنگ چون خیلی ساده و دم دستی هست و بدون دانش و مهندسی پیشرفته‌ای می‌شه پیاده‌سازی‌اش کرد. درون‌پاشی برای ماده اورانیومی طبیعتاً شدنی هست اما اینی که ایران چقدر تو این زمینه کار کرده و پیشرفت داشته رو تخمینی ندیدم ازش
> 
> یه نموداری از آزمایش‌های اتمی مختلف تو گوگل پیدا کردم که می‌گه تو فشار ۳۵۰۰ کیلوبار اورانیوم تقریباً ۱.۷۵ برابر فشرده می‌شه و تقریباً تو ۱۰ مگابار می‌شه تا ۲ برابر فشرده بشه. فرانسه تو آزمایش‌های رگان تو صحرای ساهارا تو دهه ۶۰ اورانیوم رو حتی تا ۳ برابر هم فشرده کرده البته تو فشار نزدیک به ۶۸ مگابار که عدد بسیار ترسناکی هست واقعاً
> یعنی در واقع حدود ۶۵ میلیون برابر فشار جو زمین
> بحث افزایش دما و تغییرات حالت ماده هم هست که افزایش دمای ماده باید بالای ۱۰ هزار درجه سانتی‌گراد باشه
> ضمن اینکه اگه به رشد فشار بر حسب فشرده‌سازی نگاه کنی می‌بینی که یه رشد نمایی بسیار سریع هست
> 
> اگه اورانیوم تا ۳ برابر فشرده بشه همون ۳ کیلوگرمی که گفتی شدنی هست. البته برای اورانیوم-۲۳۵ خالص ولی باز هم حق با تو هست​



جانا
اولا کل یک کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ انرژی نمیشه که شما یک کیلو !! گذاشتین تو فرمول
فقط کسری از اون انرژی میشه و بقیه میشه کریپتون و باریوم

ثانیا شما جرم و بازده سلاحهای معروف رو با روشهای قدیمی ببینید

عملا آزمایش شده


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> جانا
> اولا کل یک کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ انرژی نمیشه که شما یک کیلو !! گذاشتین تو فرمول
> فقط کسری از اون انرژی میشه و بقیه میشه کریپتون و باریوم
> 
> ثانیا شما جرم و بازده سلاحهای معروف رو با روشهای قدیمی ببینید
> 
> عملا آزمایش شده
> 
> View attachment 783889​


خوب داری حرف خود من رو تائید می‌کنی. اون رابطه تو عکس برای شکافت ۱۰۰ درصدی هست که در عمل انجام نمی‌شه. دوباره چیزی که نوشتم رو بخون لطفاً
اون رابطه‌ای که می‌گی تو عکس همون تبدیل جرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ به انرژی هست که نوشته ۱ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ = ۲۰ کیلوتن انرژی. اعدادش رو هم که دقیق برات گفتم که ببینی از همون داره میاد
همون هم ارزی جرم و انرژی آینشتاین هست و طبیعی هست که یه حد نظری بالا هست که محقق بشو نیست

تو همین جدولی که گذاشتی هم مثلاً کلاهک ۴۴ که نوشتی ۱.۴ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ داره که انرژی حاصل از انفجارش تقریباً ۱۰ کیلوتن هست. یعنی کمتر از نصف اون حد نظری​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خوب داری حرف خود من رو تائید می‌کنی. اون رابطه تو عکس برای شکافت ۱۰۰ درصدی هست که در عمل انجام نمی‌شه. دوباره چیزی که نوشتم رو بخون لطفاً
> اون رابطه‌ای که می‌گی تو عکس همون تبدیل جرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ به انرژی هست که نوشته ۱ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ = ۲۰ کیلوتن انرژی. اعدادش رو هم که دقیق برات گفتم که ببینی از همون داره میاد
> همون هم ارزی جرم و انرژی آینشتاین هست و طبیعی هست که یه حد نظری بالا هست که محقق بشو نیست
> 
> تو همین جدولی که گذاشتی هم مثلاً کلاهک ۴۴ که نوشتی ۱.۴ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ داره که انرژی حاصل از انفجارش تقریباً ۱۰ کیلوتن هست. یعنی کمتر از نصف اون حد نظری​




آخه شما یک کیلو اورانیوم کامل گذاشتی توی معادله انگار همه جرم اورانیوم انرژی میشه در حالی که حتی در حالت صد در صدی هر مولکول حدود نصف نوترون انرژی میده

فرمول شما انرژی رو کم نکرده هیچ بلکه حدود هزار برابر کرده


مرحله بعد موثر بودنه
بمبهای اولیه زیر ده درصد موثر بودن
جدول رو ببینین
حالا بازدهی سه درصد رو بکن بیست درصد تا سلاح مدرن بشه
جدول سر های جنگی مدرن رو نداریم مجبورم قدیمی بگذارم​


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> آخه شما یک کیلو اورانیوم کامل گذاشتی توی معادله انگار همه جرم اورانیوم انرژی میشه در حالی که حتی در حالت صد در صدی هر مولکول حدود نصف نوترون انرژی میده
> 
> فرمول شما انرژی رو کم نکرده هیچ بلکه حدود هزار برابر کرده
> 
> 
> مرحله بعد موثر بودنه
> بمبهای اولیه زیر ده درصد موثر بودن
> جدول رو ببینین
> حالا بازدهی سه درصد رو بکن بیست درصد تا سلاح مدرن بشه
> جدول سر های جنگی مدرن رو نداریم مجبورم قدیمی بگذارم​


کدوم فرمول من؟ فرمول من نیست، فرمول هم ارزی جرم و انرژی آینشتاین هست ربطی هم به شکافت نداره اصلاً. اون چیزی که عبدالقادر خان در عکس نوشته و بهش استناد کردی صرفاً همین هست و هیچ رمز و راز خاصی پشت‌اش نیست جز یک رابطه مقدماتی که به آسونی در نسبیت خاص اثبات می‌شه

نمی‌دونم الان بحث سر چی هست. من دارم می‌گم اون چیزی که عبدالقادر خان تو اون پوستر پای تخته نوشته چیزی جز انرژی موجود در یک کیلوگرم ماده در صورتی که بتونه آزاد بشه نیست. اون اورانیوم ۲۳۵ رو اصلاً نبین. هر ماده دیگه‌ای هم بذاری یک کیلوگرم‌اش ۲۰ کیلوتن انرژی داره اگه بتونی آزادش کنی که نمی‌تونی. در نتیجه اون پوستر عبدالقادر خان که بهش استناد کردی هیچ مطلب خاصی درباره قدرت سلاح‌های اتمی درش نیست

این که چقدر شکافت محقق می‌شه در نهایت به زمان واکنش و تعداد نوترون‌های آزادی که در اون مدت زمان داخل ماده شکافت پذیر هستند و می‌تونند به زنجیره شکافت کمک کنند مرتبط هست

یه بحث دیگه هم در مورد درون‌پاشی و فشرده کردن ماده شکافت‌پذیر برای کاهش جرم بحرانی شد که این هم نمودارش برای پشتیبانی از حرف‌هام​



در نتیجه فشرده کردن اورانیوم تا نهایت ۲ - ۳ برابر معقول هست و بیشتر به نظر معقول نیست و همین هم معلوم نیست ایران درش چقدر پیشرفت کرده باشه در حالیکه طرح سلاح تفنگ کاملاً در دسترس ایران هست. الان نمی‌دونم کجای داستان جای بحث هست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کدوم فرمول من؟ فرمول من نیست، فرمول هم ارزی جرم و انرژی آینشتاین هست ربطی هم به شکافت نداره اصلاً. اون چیزی که عبدالقادر خان در عکس نوشته و بهش استناد کردی صرفاً همین هست و هیچ رمز و راز خاصی پشت‌اش نیست جز یک رابطه مقدماتی که به آسونی در نسبیت خاص اثبات می‌شه
> 
> نمی‌دونم الان بحث سر چی هست. من دارم می‌گم اون چیزی که عبدالقادر خان تو اون پوستر پای تخته نوشته چیزی جز انرژی موجود در یک کیلوگرم ماده در صورتی که بتونه آزاد بشه نیست. اون اورانیوم ۲۳۵ رو اصلاً نبین. هر ماده دیگه‌ای هم بذاری یک کیلوگرم‌اش ۲۰ کیلوتن انرژی داره اگه بتونی آزادش کنی که نمی‌تونی. در نتیجه اون پوستر عبدالقادر خان که بهش استناد کردی هیچ مطلب خاصی درباره قدرت سلاح‌های اتمی درش نیست
> 
> این که چقدر شکافت محقق می‌شه در نهایت به زمان واکنش و تعداد نوترون‌های آزادی که در اون مدت زمان داخل ماده شکافت پذیر هستند و می‌تونند به زنجیره شکافت کمک کنند مرتبط هست
> 
> یه بحث دیگه هم در مورد درون‌پاشی و فشرده کردن ماده شکافت‌پذیر برای کاهش جرم بحرانی شد که این هم نمودارش برای پشتیبانی از حرف‌هام​View attachment 783923​
> در نتیجه فشرده کردن اورانیوم تا نهایت ۲ - ۳ برابر معقول هست و بیشتر به نظر معقول نیست و همین هم معلوم نیست ایران درش چقدر پیشرفت کرده باشه در حالیکه طرح سلاح تفنگ کاملاً در دسترس ایران هست. الان نمی‌دونم کجای داستان جای بحث هست​



کل بحث در ب بسمالله گیر کرد

شما یک کیلو !! گذاشتی در فرمول نسبیت
مگه قراره در حالا ایدیال یک کیلو اورانیوم محو بشه و تبدیل به انرژی بشه
​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> کل بحث در ب بسمالله گیر کرد
> 
> شما یک کیلو !! گذاشتی در فرمول نسبیت
> مگه قراره در حالا ایدیال یک کیلو اورانیوم محو بشه و تبدیل به انرژی بشه
> ​


عزیز دل من، نمی‌دونم واقعاً سر چی الان بحث می‌کنیم

مگه من چنین چیزی گفتم؟ کجای حرف من این بوده که تمام ماده شکافت داده می‌شه؟ حرف من دقیقاً بر عکس این بوده
عبدالقادر خان تو پوسترش که شما بهش استناد کردی زده ۱ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ = ۲۰ کیلوتن انرژی
شما گفتی، عیناً صحبت خودت​


> ببین
> خان پایین سمت راست تخته نوشته
> 1 kg U235 = 20 KT
> دلیلش هم روی تخته هست. هر چه بهتر فشرده کنی بازدهی بهتره



حرف شما اینطوری به نظر میاد که داری می‌گی هر چقدر ماده شکافت پذیر رو بیشتر فشرده کنی جرم بحرانی کمتر می‌شه و در نهایت با یک کیلوگرم اورانیوم می‌شه بمب ۲۰ کیلوتنی ساخت. لااقل این چیزی هست که برداشت من از حرف بالای شما هست که نقل قول کردم

من دارم می‌گم اون حرف عبدالقادر خان هیچ ربطی به درون‌پاشی و فشرده کردن اورانیوم و بمب اتمی به طور مستقیم نداره. اصلاً ربطی به مهندسی هسته‌ای نداره. اون رابطه صرفاً مقدار انرژی موجود در یک کیلوگرم ماده بر اساس نسبت خاص هست که بر حسب کیلوتن بیان شده. همین و همین

الان مشکل حل شد یا نه هنوز؟​


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447601861926821889
Turkey currency woes continue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447601861926821889
> Turkey currency woes continue


The more Turkish economy and lira go down the more erdogan looks for diversion of his people attention..and that includes conflict with Iran..I have read reports that without Qatar finicial injections turkey might default on some of her massive borrowings...chickens have come home to roost!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> عزیز دل من، نمی‌دونم واقعاً سر چی الان بحث می‌کنیم
> 
> مگه من چنین چیزی گفتم؟ کجای حرف من این بوده که تمام ماده شکافت داده می‌شه؟ حرف من دقیقاً بر عکس این بوده
> عبدالقادر خان تو پوسترش که شما بهش استناد کردی زده ۱ کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۳۵ = ۲۰ کیلوتن انرژی
> شما گفتی، عیناً صحبت خودت
> 
> 
> 
> حرف شما اینطوری به نظر میاد که داری می‌گی هر چقدر ماده شکافت پذیر رو بیشتر فشرده کنی جرم بحرانی کمتر می‌شه و در نهایت با یک کیلوگرم اورانیوم می‌شه بمب ۲۰ کیلوتنی ساخت. لااقل این چیزی هست که برداشت من از حرف بالای شما هست که نقل قول کردم
> 
> من دارم می‌گم اون حرف عبدالقادر خان هیچ ربطی به درون‌پاشی و فشرده کردن اورانیوم و بمب اتمی به طور مستقیم نداره. اصلاً ربطی به مهندسی هسته‌ای نداره. اون رابطه صرفاً مقدار انرژی موجود در یک کیلوگرم ماده بر اساس نسبت خاص هست که بر حسب کیلوتن بیان شده. همین و همین
> 
> الان مشکل حل شد یا نه هنوز؟​



اینجا ما گیر کردیم
شما یک کیلو جرم روتبدیل به انرژی کردید
که حتی در حالت پرفکت غلطه
شما قبول دارین برای هر مولکول ۱۷۰ کیلو الکتروت ولت انرژی بدیم یا میخواهید کل مولکول انرژی بشه

این محاسبه شما درکامنت تون غلطه






بحث دوم
وقتی بازده راکتور های جدید سه درصده شما به رمبش بمب جدید ده تا بیست درصد بازده بدید

نه همون ۳ درصده بمبهای اولیه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اینجا ما گیر کردیم
> شما یک کیلو جرم روتبدیل به انرژی کردید
> که حتی دز حالت پرفکت غلطه
> 
> این محاسبه شما درکامنت تون غلطه
> 
> View attachment 783948
> 
> 
> بحث دوم
> وقتی بازده راکتور های جدید سه درصده شما به رمبش بمب جدید ده تا بیست درصد بازده بدید
> 
> نه همون ۳ درصده بمبهای اولیه​


درست می‌گی. بر حسن کیلوتن ۲۰ هزار می‌شه
البته من تو کامنت‌های قبلی‌ات این حرف رو ندیدم وگرنه همون اول می‌گفتم درست می‌گی​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

سلام این ویدئو رو حتما ببینید:









..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447425087930519552

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

A Pentagon official said he resigned because US cybersecurity is no match for China, calling it 'kindergarten level'


Nicolas Chaillan, the US Air Force's chief software officer, quit in September, citing insufficient investment in guarding from Chinese attacks.




news.yahoo.com





"We have no competing fighting chance against China in fifteen to twenty years. Right now, it's already a done deal; it is already over in my opinion," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447713654611316740
The jump NK has made in the last decade is more impressive than the jump Iran has made in the same time frame for BM’s. Quite astounding considering the difference in available resources and funding between the two pariah nations.

I am not sure what the culprit is...maybe Moghaddam’s death. Maybe too many scientists lost to sabatoge/assassination/and workplace accidents. But the difference is quite clear....Iran has not moved into heavier class missiles or shown off a true HGV glider warhead. It’s last warhead design was Emad tho some might say Solemani missile warhead, but to me that is more modification of fin placement and degrees shape of warhead than a true new warhead re-entry design. While it’s a hypersonic missile (on re entry), it’s not a HGV meaning it won’t be gliding in upper atmosphere on its way to the target..

It’s last new missile design not based on a previous family (Shahab, Fateh, etc) was Khorramshahr. But even that was on the drawing boards already a decade ago when iran received the originals. Also in BM testing and war games it’s always absent...even Sejil 2 is seen more often than Khorramshahr.

We know from the solid engine testing facility at Shahrud Iran is working on heavier missiles. But years have passed and nothing concrete has been shown outside of IRGC space launch of Salman missile’s.


----------



## Shams313

N. Korean Glide Stuff, Chinese derivate may be, they look alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446437782688346114
بهترین توییت این پفیوس

نصرالله با ارزشترین مهره مقاومت ه
نفر اول لیست برای ترور در شرایط مناسب
نفرات بعدی حاجی زاده و سلامی و ایرلو​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446437782688346114
> بهترین توییت این پفیوس
> 
> نصرالله با ارزشترین مهره مقاومت ه
> نفر اول لیست برای ترور در شرایط مناسب
> نفرات بعدی حاجی زاده و سلامی و ایرلو​


در منطقه مدیترانه تنها متحد ایران که سرش به تن‌اش می‌ارزه نصرالله هست
بشار اسد که رسماً پول جنگش رو از ما می‌گیره سودش رو به ترکیه و بقیه اشغالگران و دشمنان پس می‌ده
حماس که پولش رو ما می‌دیم و علیه متحد ما اعلان جنگ کرد
جهاد اسلامی فلسطین هم باز بهتر از حماس هست اما اینها بیشتر مصرف کننده پول هستند تا سرویس دهنده

جنبش صدر هم که گویا علیه نفوذ ایران شده و دیگه چیزی درباره اشغال عراق توسط آمریکا نمی‌گه ۷۰٪ مجلس عراق رو به دست آورد

حوثی‌ها هم که باید دید به کجا می‌رسند اما فعلاً شرکای خیلی خوبی بودند​


----------



## Sineva

Shams313 said:


> N. Korean Glide Stuff, Chinese derivate may be, they look alike.
> View attachment 784108


It would be very nice to be seeing very similar weapons in iran in the not to distant future....


----------



## Shams313

Sineva said:


> It would be very nice to be seeing very similar weapons in iran in the not to distant future....


Yeah, this is why I posted this, all Iran need is to join the party. No invitation is needed.


----------



## Sineva

Shams313 said:


> Yeah, this is why I posted this, all Iran need is to join the party. No invitation is needed.


----------



## Sina-1

Worth watching 😂

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447852082619469826

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> The jump NK has made in the last decade is more impressive than the jump Iran has made in the same time frame for BM’s. Quite astounding considering the difference in available resources and funding between the two pariah nations.


Indeed North Korea has made a significant progress in military technologies.From nuclear to thermonuclear weapons,from Ballistic Missiles to Intercontinental Missiles,from cruise missiles to hypersonic glide vehicles,they have just astonished her enemies.

But also they don't focus too much on public welfare.Their conventional forces are just obsolete except their rocket artillery.
I wish same success for Pakistan but phuk we have to maintain so large conventional military.from fighter jets, warships,Lazer weapons,EMP weapons,we will have to create different technologies to maintain balance with our adversaries.

But that's not the case with Iran.they simply can't match conventionally with their enemies so its understood that they should work on missile force.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447643161795473412

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

North Korean LRAD







North Korean midget SLBM for midget subs?!?

It is getting hard to follow NK missiles these days!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 784422
> 
> 
> North Korean LRAD
> 
> 
> View attachment 784425
> 
> 
> North Korean midget SLBM for midget subs?!?
> 
> It is getting hard to follow NK missiles these days!!!


It would still be way to big for a 100-200 ton midget sub.
That looks more like it could be something in the same class as the indian short ranged slbm k-15 missile.
What these pics do show is just how serious the dprk naval forces are about developing a submarine based nuclear missile force,and likely one armed with intercontinental ranged delivery systems,ie a genuine second strike capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Iran tops medal table on final day of Wrestling World Championships*

By Michael Houston
Sunday, 10 October 2021
https://www.insidethegames.biz/articles/1114055/wrestling-world-championships-final






Iran tops medal table on final day of Wrestling World Championships


Iran tops medal table on final day of Wrestling World Championships By Michael Houston Sunday, 10 October 2021 Iran took two of the three Greco-Roman gold medals on the final day of competition at the Wrestling World Championships in the Norwegian capital Oslo, as the nation finished top...



defence.pk





💪💪💪

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EvilWesteners

I have watched this two dozen times, LOVE this guy talking at 11:34 describing his views and how he treats his co-workers, in the video ...


--

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Indeed North Korea has made a significant progress in military technologies.From nuclear to thermonuclear weapons,from Ballistic Missiles to Intercontinental Missiles,from cruise missiles to hypersonic glide vehicles,they have just astonished her enemies.
> 
> But also they don't focus too much on public welfare.Their conventional forces are just obsolete except their rocket artillery.
> I wish same success for Pakistan but phuk we have to maintain so large conventional military.from fighter jets, warships,Lazer weapons,EMP weapons,we will have to create different technologies to maintain balance with our adversaries.
> 
> But that's not the case with Iran.they simply can't match conventionally with their enemies so its understood that they should work on missile force.


how about you feed ur own people abit better first? How is it that ur country's defense budget is almost half of Heavily Sanctioned Iran? You guys are falling behind even Bangladesh in terms of economic growth. Stop talking abt Iran so much. Focus on ur own country and try to contribute towards it welfare so that it can become a 2nd world country soon from being a 3rd world country. 

I hope u guys prosper like Bangladesh is. it wud be sad to see Pakistan lagging even further behind Bangladesh in 10 years. Really hope the best for pakistan, and i hope the day where powerless people like Bin Salman who tremble before Iranian Might can no longer insult ur PM Imran Khan and push him around like when ur PM was humiliated and had no jet to fly back from New York. May that day never come again. Dont worry we will pray for u. You can ask BD for help too in next 10 yrs. Sure they will not forget you just because u Fall behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xerxes22

It is quite noticable how people from sum other country have nothing to do all day instead of talking about Iran. They spend more time posting abt Iran than their own country. I mean afterall, their country'd dont do anything significant really for them to talk abt it. Instead these people come here and lecture Iranians. Its like a Barbar who is completely balled and hairless but sells oil that he claims can cure baldness.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Xerxes22 said:


> How is it that ur country's defense budget is almost half of Heavily Sanctioned Iran?


Still we have world's one of the best standing military which can counter its enemy both conventionally and Nuclearly.
I think Iranians should question their military.what are they doing with this huge budget? Literally no air force,weak naval power as well as weak ground forces than ours.


Xerxes22 said:


> I hope u guys prosper like Bangladesh is


Phuk that prosperity if it can not counter a single sea blockade from India. In technology,they are far behind us with literally no industry except textiles.


Xerxes22 said:


> Iranian Might


Yeah that mighty iran who can't save its Top general and scientists.


Xerxes22 said:


> You can ask BD for help too in next 10 yrs.


Ok.we will see.in what field you can help us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Xerxes22 said:


> Anjum, listen..you are new on this forum. I was gone for a lil while. You came in about the time I went missing. You havent been introduced to me yet. But u will now. Your arrogance will go away bit by bit until there is only dust and dispair is left. Let me Break down ur baseless LYING and MISLEADING arguement.
> 
> *1. First and Foremost, *Your army has never won a single war. Name one war, and i will present u with statistics, losses incurred and territories lost in sq km. Not in any of the war has ur country won, in each of them the other side (INDIA) gained more territories before withdrawal. You will blabber like an ignorant person to this but all International fact checking groups confirm this. SO, denial of an unenlightened person like urself will not matter at all. Who are u to lecture Iran? Who are you exactly? Citizen of a country who surrenders to TINY Bangladesh. THIS IS UR HISTORY. THIS IS THE FACT THATS UNDENIABLE.
> 
> Did Iran ever lose a war to Bangladesh? Or to any country for that matter? Shame Shame. So keep ur lecture to urself. Ur army is so Supah Dupah that it bends to a Bunch of Bangladeshi farmers. yet u have such big mouths.
> 
> *2. Secondly,* I swear as a religious man that I feel lucky that I dont live in Pakistan or i didnt have bad luck to be born there. You never know wen a bomb goes off in these kind of impoverished countries. As a father, I wont be in fear of my child's school being blown up by radicals either. The kinda budget ur gov has, you cant even raid a PANTRY, let alone fight anybody. According to verified records, 60% Pakistanis are Illiterate. So wen I read posts from a so called ANJUM from Pakistan, I do automatically assume that its an illiterate bloke with a brain the size of a WALNUT. Yo, even in tiny Bangladesh about 77% people are literate. Thats why u dont see bengalis flooding Iranian chill threads like morons. They understand where their country is and what it means. they dont Jerk off like u guys in baseless fantasies.
> 
> *3. Thirdly, *Yo, wen u talk abt Iranian scientists and generals being killed, it cuz iran is taking on America and Israel. But ask urself, does ur army have the Ballsacks to confront israel or america? America considers Iran as an adversary. you know wat this means? It means Iran has the same RANK in a confrontation, unlike u guys who have been silently nodding ur head to america and saying "Yes, sir" for decades now.. Never play these stupid games with a Bengali lurking about. Every Bengali knows how u guys are. LOL and we Laugh about it. You come here and portray urself as sum super hero military power. Yet, we in Bangladesh know what the truth is LMAO.
> 
> 
> yo, how about posting on Pakistani thread? is it boring and irrelevant over there? the Bangladeshi thread is good too, try that. Also practise ur A, B and C ....Afterall u need to up the Literacy rate in ur country.
> 
> YO, ADMINS, INSTEAD OF BANNING ME, TAKE A LOOK AT UR OWN. ALL THEY DO IS GET ON THE IRANIAN THREAD AND UNDERMINE AND SAY ALL SORTS MACHO FANTASY THINGS. THIS IS TOXIC. And if they come at us nonstop, then we will also shame them.
> 
> In the charity field, I can see you guys begging to Bangladesh and maldives soon.



There is a good chance that this guy is not Pakistani but the same prior troll, trying to pump us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Xerxes22 said:


> AFTER spending an Entire month or more in PDF PRISON, I am finally released. I was wrongly accused by the corrupt and jealous Judiciary of saying too many meaningless things. Well, wen they cudnt accuse me for telling lies so they accused me for posting OFF TOPIC stuff. Whatever, Down with Aliyev and his supporters.


Welcome back bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Xerxes22 said:


> It is quite noticable how people from sum other country have nothing to do all day instead of talking about Iran. They spend more time posting abt Iran than their own country.


Not trying to be rude, but does this not apply to you? You are from Bangladesh yet most of your posts are related to Iran....


----------



## EvilWesteners

Xerxes22 said:


> Anjum, listen..you are new on this forum. I was gone for a lil while. You came in about the time I went missing. You havent been introduced to me yet. But u will now. Your arrogance will go away bit by bit until there is only dust and dispair is left. Let me Break down ur baseless LYING and MISLEADING arguement.
> 
> *1. First and Foremost, *Your army has never won a single war. Name one war, and i will present u with statistics, losses incurred and territories lost in sq km. Not in any of the war has ur country won, in each of them the other side (INDIA) gained more territories before withdrawal. You will blabber like an ignorant person to this but all International fact checking groups confirm this. SO, denial of an unenlightened person like urself will not matter at all. Who are u to lecture Iran? Who are you exactly? Citizen of a country who surrenders to TINY Bangladesh. THIS IS UR HISTORY. THIS IS THE FACT THATS UNDENIABLE.
> 
> Did Iran ever lose a war to Bangladesh? Or to any country for that matter? Shame Shame. So keep ur lecture to urself. Ur army is so Supah Dupah that it bends to a Bunch of Bangladeshi farmers. yet u have such big mouths.
> 
> *2. Secondly,* I swear as a religious man that I feel lucky that I dont live in Pakistan or i didnt have bad luck to be born there. You never know wen a bomb goes off in these kind of impoverished countries. As a father, I wont be in fear of my child's school being blown up by radicals either. The kinda budget ur gov has, you cant even raid a PANTRY, let alone fight anybody. According to verified records, 60% Pakistanis are Illiterate. So wen I read posts from a so called ANJUM from Pakistan, I do automatically assume that its an illiterate bloke with a brain the size of a WALNUT. Yo, even in tiny Bangladesh about 77% people are literate. Thats why u dont see bengalis flooding Iranian chill threads like morons. They understand where their country is and what it means. they dont Jerk off like u guys in baseless fantasies.
> 
> *3. Thirdly, *Yo, wen u talk abt Iranian scientists and generals being killed, it cuz iran is taking on America and Israel. But ask urself, does ur army have the Ballsacks to confront israel or america? America considers Iran as an adversary. you know wat this means? It means Iran has the same RANK in a confrontation, unlike u guys who have been silently nodding ur head to america and saying "Yes, sir" for decades now.. Never play these stupid games with a Bengali lurking about. Every Bengali knows how u guys are. LOL and we Laugh about it. You come here and portray urself as sum super hero military power. Yet, we in Bangladesh know what the truth is LMAO.
> 
> 
> yo, how about posting on Pakistani thread? is it boring and irrelevant over there? the Bangladeshi thread is good too, try that. Also practise ur A, B and C ....Afterall u need to up the Literacy rate in ur country.
> 
> YO, ADMINS, INSTEAD OF BANNING ME, TAKE A LOOK AT UR OWN. ALL THEY DO IS GET ON THE IRANIAN THREAD AND UNDERMINE AND SAY ALL SORTS MACHO FANTASY THINGS. THIS IS TOXIC. And if they come at us nonstop, then we will also shame them.
> 
> In the charity field, I can see you guys begging to Bangladesh and maldives soon.




WOW. Xerxes jan, really appreciate and respect your passion. 

Please do NOT go away again. We need you and we miss your perspective.

I am not 100% sure if Bahram Esfandiari is banned or not, but it seems so. I certainly miss his perspective on things.

Please DO NOT FALL into the trap of agitators. Ignore their provocation, if you can. Let's inform, educate, and elevate each other. Let's rise together.

With respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

Tidbits from the 2021 World Wrestling Championships: how Saudi-controlled "Iran International" was banned from approaching Iranian athletes, Tradition and spirit of javanmardi living on in Iranian wrestlers, and more:









Iran tops medal table on final day of Wrestling World Championships


Iran tops medal table on final day of Wrestling World Championships By Michael Houston Sunday, 10 October 2021 Iran took two of the three Greco-Roman gold medals on the final day of competition at the Wrestling World Championships in the Norwegian capital Oslo, as the nation finished top of...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Some car models refuse to die!!

*Discontinued Iranian car model selling good in Iraq*
Tuesday, 12 October 2021 7:47 PM *[ Last Update: Tuesday, 12 October 2021 7:47 PM ]*






An advert taken from an Iraqi car dealership website offers Iranian car model Pride for $6,800.
*Iranian car manufacturer Saipa says its discontinued model Pride is a good seller in neighboring Iraq.*
Saipa’s deputy for exports Ali Karimi said on Tuesday that the company had sold 160,000 units of the budget model in Iraq this year, adding that the model is also being reassembled in a site in Iraq’s central city of Alexandria.
Karimi said Pride is popular in Iraq mainly because customers in the Arab country can easily and cheaply access its spare parts.
He said a price tag of $6,800 offered for the Iranian Pride on the Iraqi car dealership websites is the lowest available for new car in Arab country.

Pride is the only car which is sold in Iraq on a cash-only basis as all other car manufacturing companies offer their products to the market through credit or installment schemes,” said the Saipa executive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Some car models refuse to die!!
> 
> *Discontinued Iranian car model selling good in Iraq*
> Tuesday, 12 October 2021 7:47 PM *[ Last Update: Tuesday, 12 October 2021 7:47 PM ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An advert taken from an Iraqi car dealership website offers Iranian car model Pride for $6,800.
> *Iranian car manufacturer Saipa says its discontinued model Pride is a good seller in neighboring Iraq.*
> Saipa’s deputy for exports Ali Karimi said on Tuesday that the company had sold 160,000 units of the budget model in Iraq this year, adding that the model is also being reassembled in a site in Iraq’s central city of Alexandria.
> Karimi said Pride is popular in Iraq mainly because customers in the Arab country can easily and cheaply access its spare parts.
> He said a price tag of $6,800 offered for the Iranian Pride on the Iraqi car dealership websites is the lowest available for new car in Arab country.
> 
> Pride is the only car which is sold in Iraq on a cash-only basis as all other car manufacturing companies offer their products to the market through credit or installment schemes,” said the Saipa executive.


Now I can finally understand why Iraqis hate us. They have a good reason to hate us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

@SalarHaqq









Iranian Chief of General Staff arrives in Pakistan


Once you get off sniffing on Persian's behind, you might know there was battle called "battle of hadaspes" which was fought AFTER your "beloved" Persia was subdued and conquered by the same army which challenged the inhabitants of lands between Jehlum and Chenab. No, there is no 300 fantasy here...



defence.pk





Salar jan, bishtare mogheha posthat ro like mizanam chon ke harfe vaghean haghe mizani vali inja dari na hagh sohbat mikoni. manzooram tike akhari ke az naghdi va hakhamenshi ha neveshti. bezar inja az forsat estefade bekonam va begam ke ''sardar'' naghdi GOH KHORDE ba tamame jado abadesh ke hamchin zerto perta ro darbore Irane baastan mige. Martike mofangi 2 kelas savad nadare oonvaght miad darbore hakhamaneshi ha ezhar nazar mikone? Tof bar goore pedaresh. Hamin amsaale in kesafaat be hesab ''sardar'' lajan naghdi hastan ke yek ghesmate jaame bozorg keshvar ro intori mikooban ba injoor harfha. iraniha ke in nezaam ro taghriban daran tahamol mikonan bekhatere manafe melli faghat bekhatere eshgheshoon be keshvareshoon va taarikheshune. agar bekhan injur goh khori bokonan hamin yekam hemayati ke nezaam az amsaal man va millionha irani dige dare az dast mide. Behet tosiyeh mikonam in video ro negah koni.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chief of General Staff arrives in Pakistan
> 
> 
> Once you get off sniffing on Persian's behind, you might know there was battle called "battle of hadaspes" which was fought AFTER your "beloved" Persia was subdued and conquered by the same army which challenged the inhabitants of lands between Jehlum and Chenab. No, there is no 300 fantasy here...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salar jan, bishtare mogheha posthat ro like mizanam chon ke harfe vaghean haghe mizani vali inja dari na hagh sohbat mikoni. manzooram tike akhari ke az naghdi va hakhamenshi ha neveshti. bezar inja az forsat estefade bekonam va begam ke ''sardar'' naghdi GOH KHORDE ba tamame jado abadesh ke hamchin zerto perta ro darbore Irane baastan mige. Martike mofangi 2 kelas savad nadare oonvaght miad darbore hakhamaneshi ha ezhar nazar mikone? Tof bar goore pedaresh. Hamin amsaale in kesafaat be hesab ''sardar'' lajan naghdi hastan ke yek ghesmate jaame bozorg keshvar ro intori mikooban ba injoor harfha. iraniha ke in nezaam ro taghriban daran tahamol mikonan bekhatere manafe melli faghat bekhatere eshgheshoon be keshvareshoon va taarikheshune. agar bekhan injur goh khori bokonan hamin yekam hemayati ke nezaam az amsaal man va millionha irani dige dare az dast mide. Behet tosiyeh mikonam in video ro negah koni.



Please read my post again: I did not comment on whether I think Naghdi was right or wrong in making this statement. I don't agree with it. However I was responding to a user who appeared to have bought into the false allegation according to which the Islamic Republic is using Islam simply as a cover to mislead Shia Muslim masses outside of Iran's borders while enforcing Iranian cultural supremacism... And that's not true at all. Not everyone in the establishment holds the same views as Naghdi, but if some efforts were made as of late to co-opt nationalist forces, the system did not cease being Islamic nonetheless; it did not change its profound nature as a result. That's what I intended to point out.

Personally, I'm much more in line with shahid Mottahari's thesis about the mutual contributions of Islam and Iran. And I do welcome tactical cooperation with nationalists, essentially because this will prevent them from joining the zionist- and US-backed opposition and will thereby indirectly serve the Islamic Revolution. But I definitely do not endorse Dana's discourse about Shiaism being a deviation from original Islam and representing in fact an implicit vehicle for Iranian empire-building and nationalism. Note that this exact same narrative is spread by extreme anti-Iranian salafists and so-called "jihadists" in order to delegitimize Iran in the eyes of its religiously-oriented Muslim supporters abroad.

Some people, who are completely hostile toward Iran, make outlandish allegations such as accusing the Islamic Republic of seeking to impose pre-Islamic Iranian culture on Arabs, Turks, Pakistanis through force... Heck, even ancient Iranian empires were not assimilationist but on the contrary are known for their efforts to preserve the cultural specificities of conquered lands. Nor is the Islamic Republic trying to "Iranianize" anyone, including its allies. Has Iran ever asked Hezbollah or Hashd al-Shaabi to stop speaking Arabic and switch to Persian instead? To trade falafel for shami kabab or baba ghanoush for halim bademjan? No, definitely not. And it's this type of utterly nonsensical drivel I wished to address through the example of sardar Naghdi, to show that there's no "secret agenda" by the Islamic Republic to "impose Iranian culture" including in its pre-Islamic dimension on neighbors "under the guise of Islam".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Xerxes22 said:


> It is quite noticable how people from sum other country have nothing to do all day instead of talking about Iran. They spend more time posting abt Iran than their own country. I mean afterall, their country'd dont do anything significant really for them to talk abt it. Instead these people come here and lecture Iranians. Its like a Barbar who is completely balled and hairless but sells oil that he claims can cure baldness.


wait aren't you Bangladeshi dude... 
just saying....


EvilWesteners said:


> WOW. Xerxes jan, really appreciate and respect your passion.
> 
> Please do NOT go away again. We need you and we miss your perspective.
> 
> I am not 100% sure if Bahram Esfandiari is banned or not, but it seems so. I certainly miss his perspective on things.
> 
> Please DO NOT FALL into the trap of agitators. Ignore their provocation, if you can. Let's inform, educate, and elevate each other. Let's rise together.
> 
> With respect.


He got banned when he went to Pakistani section, out of nowhere as in no quote wrote a post saying Pakistan is a nation of dogs and I hope both India and Iran pop this pimple of nation forever, end its existence 

So you know he'll probably be away for a while now


----------



## Shams313

Sainthood 101 said:


> wait aren't you Bangladeshi dude...
> just saying....
> 
> He got banned when he went to Pakistani section, out of nowhere as in no quote wrote a post saying Pakistan is a nation of dogs and I hope both India and Iran pop this pimple of nation forever, end its existence
> 
> So you know he'll probably be away for a while now



let him be alone, he is quite an emotional guy, deeply obsessed with Pakistan. So does some Pakistani brother also obsessed with Iran, yes, it is quite questionable if they r Pakistani at all. i doubt a lot.

Lemme clear u all, Bangladesh is a vessel state of BJP hinduvata cult, at least right now, Technology in Bangladesh is BS, our development statistics is BS, dirty politics and political oppression, but the truth is hard-working people, earn the money in the garments sector with a minimum wage lower than a poverty level, under disgusting environment they work to earn foreign remittances, to feed the corrupted govt officials and political mafias so that their family can live in USA Europe.

The education, development of technology are all fake and quite questionable literacy and quality.

But people like always look upon countries like Iran and Malaysia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Xerxes22 said:


> .you are new on this forum.


Then what?


Xerxes22 said:


> You came in about the time I went missing


I replied you when I saw your post. 


Xerxes22 said:


> Your army has never won a single war.


1948 indo pak war.
We gained whole region of Gilget and 30 % Kashmir territory.
USSR _ Afghan war. We won that war also of course with US help.we took revenge from them as they were involved in breaking us.so world should be thankful to us that we completely destroyed USSR expansionist state.These wars are those in which we are winners and we are proud of it.


Xerxes22 said:


> Did Iran ever lose a war to Bangladesh? Or to any country for that matter? Shame Shame. So keep ur lecture to urself. Ur army is so Supah Dupah that it bends to a Bunch of Bangladeshi farmers. yet u have such big mouths.


Note it down that Bangladesh was created with us , and will surely finish with us.guess how 😜


Xerxes22 said:


> Did Iran ever lose a war to Bangladesh? Or to any country for that matter?


Their enemy is Israel.Have they ever shot down a single fighter jet of its enemy.
Come on man they stand no chance against their enemy and same is the case for Bangladesh.

We have shot down Israeli fighter jets despite we had never a direct war with Israel.can Iran do that.
Quote me when Iran will do this.hell they are good at downing civilian air crafts only.🤭


Xerxes22 said:


> According to verified records, 60% Pakistanis are Illiterate


These illiterate Pakistanis have contributed more in science and technology than so called literate Bangalis and Iranians.


Xerxes22 said:


> let alone fight anybody.


We are fighting wars from day one so plz don't lecture us on this.


Xerxes22 said:


> But ask urself, does ur army have the Ballsacks to confront israel or america? America considers Iran as an adversary. you know wat this means? It means Iran has the same RANK in a confrontation, unlike u guys who have been silently nodding ur head to america and saying "Yes, sir" for decades now.. Never play these stupid games with a Bengali lurking about


I have already told you that we shot down Israeli fighter jets in Arab Israel war.
We shot down 8 USSR fighter jets in Afghan war.
What military achievements of mighty Iran against Israel let alone US.


Xerxes22 said:


> yo, how about posting on Pakistani thread? is it boring and irrelevant over there?


We post in our own threads also.its open forum and defence enthusiasts like me love to know about war strategies around the world.so whats bad in it my friend.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Shams313 said:


> let him be alone, he is quite an emotional guy, deeply obsessed with Pakistan. So does some Pakistani brother also obsessed with Iran, yes, it is quite questionable if they r Pakistani at all. i doubt a lot.
> 
> Lemme clear u all, Bangladesh is a vessel state of BJP hinduvata cult, at least right now, Technology in Bangladesh is BS, our development statistics is BS, dirty politics and political oppression, but the truth is hard-working people, earn the money in the garments sector with a minimum wage lower than a poverty level, under disgusting environment they work to earn foreign remittances, to feed the corrupted govt officials and political mafias so that their family can live in USA Europe.
> 
> The education, development of technology are all fake and quite questionable literacy and quality.
> 
> But people like always look upon countries like Iran and Malaysia


Bangalis are the hardest working you'll ever meet I am 100% sure you'll reach that level somewhere down the line, it's bound to happen
Hard working people eventhough they are not blessed with lots of resources always makes something out of it

@Muhammad Saftain Anjum take a chill pill from this thread, this is clearly becoming toxic (also you and I both know you have some biases...) , besides it's "Iran" chill thread jus saying take a break for a while

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Sainthood 101 said:


> take a chill pill from this thread, this is clearly becoming toxic (also you and I both know you have some biases...) , besides it's "Iran" chill thread jus saying take a break for a while


Every one has biases. And I am no exception.

But i see you have good patience dealing with people on this forum. I will also take care next in sha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Daniel808 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449172677483278337

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> @Daniel808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449172677483278337


They better stick with making bagels..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

In 2006 the Lira was almost on par with the US dollar like 1 to 1.2. In 2011 it was 1.5 vs the USD. Now it's heading to 10 and double digits over the coming years and decades. Erdogan slashing those 6 zeros in the early 2000s did not work in the long term. Yeah the Lira recently broke some vital resistance points and is now heading to 10 and beyond vs the USD. It's so obvious that it's heading to 10 and beyond at this point it's just free money for investors and trader who want to short it and wait for their returns. 

In terms of the Toman it's at 27,000 range right now. Are they still planning on slashing those 4 zeros from it ? I'm not so sure they should even bother. It seems as if every single time a country does it, it never works out in the long term and even in the short term can fail spectacularly. 

Often times the driving factor seems to be more about psychology than actual demand / supply issue and monetary value. If Iran does end up slashing 4 zeros simply for convenience sake and printing new bills, one good plan is that they're going to have both bills in circulation simultaneously so it doesn't cause any kind of immediate psychological shock or general confusion which could lead to immediately devaluation. 

In the long term, to avoid future hyper inflation of its currency, Iran should put more effort into digitizing its currency. The easier and more convenient it is to trade a currency the less likely it is to devalue erratically. That is what finally stopped Zimbabwe's devaluation but that was completely out of control. Just overnight they had added 6 zeros and people had to carry suitcases to buy groceries. 

In the middle east region in general we've seen lots of currencies and economies not doing so great right now. From Lebanon, Syria, Pakistan. In general inflation is just exploding right now throughout the world. The Bolivar in Venezuela, I heard the government there is pumping billions just to keep the currency afloat. 

If the world doesn't get together to address some of these common issues, we're going to see shortages of vital resources soon and that's when you're going to see entire cities just shutting down, going dark for weeks, going back to the stone ages overnight as some parts of the world turn into powerless concrete jungles. 

Massive wars could break out over resources whether it's China/India over energy or water as it becomes scarce. Iran should be extremely vigilant of protecting it's national energy resources from potentially hostile foreign entities who might view Iran's resources as a natural target that they would want to plunder and exploit. It's a blessing for Iran but at the same time it can be a curse if nations want to loot your resources and in some cases if they have no choice out of sheer desperation.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447601861926821889
> Turkey currency woes continue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449024669735170051








اکانت های تویتر میگن که این نماینده انگلیس و دانشمند موشکی ا س ر ا ی ی ل هر دو با چاقو توسط یک ع ر ب کشته شدند

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> دانشمند موشکی اسراییل هر دو با چاقو توسط یه عرب کشته شدند


vaghean dorogh ke shakho domb nadare


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449320202106142721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449315899731701764

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

How many of these former or current western politicians does MKO have in their payroll ? I can guarantee that he accepted atleast 50,000-200,000 just to show his face at their silly events to give them credibility.

Another profound question that must be asked is this, how much of MKO budget gets siphoned into Maryam Rajavi's Botox on a yearly basis ?



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449024669735170051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اکانت های تویتر میگن که این نماینده انگلیس و دانشمند موشکی ا س ر ا ی ی ل هر دو با چاقو توسط یک ع ر ب کشته شدند





sha ah said:


> How many of these former or current west politicians does MKO have in their payroll ? I can guarantee that he accepted atleast 50,000-200,000 just to show his face at their silly events to give them credibility.
> 
> Another profound question that must be asked is this, how much of MKO budget gets siphoned into Maryam Rajavi's Botox ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

I didn't even know China played ice hockey at all. Okay so what would a Canadian or American or Russian team do to them 50 to 0 100 to 0 ? 




Dariush the Great said:


> @Daniel808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449172677483278337


Yeah they are damn good at making bagels though. I used to have this Jewish friend when I was younger and his mom owned a bagel shop and supplied large chains with bagels. Jews invented bagels in Poland right I'm pretty sure.



aryobarzan said:


> They better stick with making bagels..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EvilWesteners

Sainthood 101 said:


> wait aren't you Bangladeshi dude...
> just saying....
> 
> He got banned when he went to Pakistani section, out of nowhere as in no quote wrote a post saying Pakistan is a nation of dogs and I hope both India and Iran pop this pimple of nation forever, end its existence
> 
> So you know he'll probably be away for a while now



That's a shame. More than ever, we all NEED to work together to get our RIGHTS back from those that are well practiced in "DIVIDE AND CONQUER AND MAKE YOUR ADVERSARIES WEAK TO TAKE FROM THEM".


----------



## TheImmortal

Israel preparing for Iran to become nuclear threshold state — TV


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449798224601100288


----------



## sha ah

Iran is already a nuclear threshold state. These zionists have been rambling about this for 20 years. In early 2000's Ntanyahu was saying "Iran is 6 months away" LOL

Realistically If Iran wanted nuclear weapons, Iran would already be in possession of them. Look at little North Korea, basically a city state and they have 50.



TheImmortal said:


> Israel preparing for Iran to become nuclear threshold state — TV
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

احتمالا حمله شکست خورده به مرکز موشکی خمین جهت خرابکاری و دزدی اطلاعات و فشار برای مذاکره

باید دید دوربینهای محل چی نشون میده
و تا کجا عوامل اون لو میرن
اینبار غربیها بدجور گند زدن و شانس بیارن سرشاخه ها لو نرن

اون جمالی فش که سالها گفته شد بیگناه بود آخرش در منبع غربی گفتن عامل بود
-----------------------------------
روابط عمومی سپاه روح الله استان مرکزی در اطلاعیه‌ای از شهادت پاسدار رشید اسلام" مهدی مکرمی " در درگیری با سارقین مسلح در حومه شهر خمین خبر داد.
به گزارش مشرق، روابط عمومی سپاه روح‌الله استان مرکزی در اطلاعیه‌ای اعلام کرد: بامداد امروز( یکشنبه ۲۵ مهرماه) چند سارق مسلح قصد تعرض به انبار یکی از مقرهای سپاه ناحیه خمین در حومه شهر را داشتند که با هوشیاری یکی از پاسداران مستقر در محل مواجه و در هنگام فرار اقدام به تیراندازی کور می کنند.
در این تیراندازی پاسدار رشید اسلام " مهدی مکرمی " مورد اصابت گلوله قرار گرفته و در اثر شدت جراحات عصر امروز به درجه رفیع شهادت نائل آمد .
سپاه روح الله استان مرکزی با تبریک و تسلیت شهادت این پاسدار شجاع به خانواده معظم شهید و مردم شریف و شهید پرور شهر خمین تاکید کرده است که تحقیقات برای شناسایی و دستگیری سارقین مسلح متواری شده با همکاری دستگاه‌های امنیتی و اطلاعاتی ادامه دارد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

A poem from Ghataran Tabrizi, the Tabrizi Azerbaijani poet of 1000 years ago who applauded old Iranian dynasties and considers Iran the land from gorgistan to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Oil prices hit highest levels in years


Shortages of natural gas, coal from Asia to Europe are driving additional demand for oil products in power generation.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## SalarHaqq

Chinese students of Islam at the Al-Mostafa University seminary institute in Gorgan, Iran:


































Enjoying Iranian food with chopsticks (the ghorme sabzi seems popular with these brothers)!






Introducing their hosts to Chinese delicacies, and teaching them how to use chopsticks:






Iranian cleric serving as a local imam in China:










No amount of zionist and Bahai lobbying will manage to undermine these ties.

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1394/11/19/995308/




__





جشن آغاز سال نو چینی توسط طلاب کشور چین در جامعه المصطفی گرگان- عکس استانها تسنیم | Tasnim


طلاب کشور چین که در جامعه المصطفی العالمیه گرگان، مشغول فراگیری علوم و دروس حوزوی هستند، جشن سال نو خود را در این مرکز برگزار کردند، در جامعه المصظفی گرگان حدود 50 طلبه جوان از چین مشغول تحصیل هستند.




www.tasnimnews.com












جشن سال نو طلاب چینی در گرگان







www.irna.ir












طلبه ایرانی چگونه آخوند چینی شد


حوزه/ حجت الاسلام مصطفی آقایی معروف به آخوند چینی، خواستار اهتمام ویژه به امر زبان آموزی در حوزه به عنوان یک ضرورت انکار ناپذیر و شرط توفیق در تبلیغ بین المللی دین شد.




www.hawzahnews.com








__





روحانی ایرانی که به «آخوند چینی» معروف است!+ تصاویر


حجت الاسلام عسکر آقایی حدود 11 سال پیش به نیت اینکه بتواند اسلام را تبلیغ کند، یادگیری زبان فرانسه را شروع و بعد از آن در پایه 7 طلبگی یادگیری زبان چینی را آغاز کرد.




www.yjc.news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

But according to the US they're killing muslims in concentration camps and labor camps. 1 million, no sorry 3 million are being concentrated in Chinese gulags. Evil Chinese communists are behind these heinous crimes and remember USA invented capitalism. Go USA China bad.



SalarHaqq said:


> Chinese students of Islam at the seminary of Gorgan, Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying Iranian food with chopsticks (the ghorme sabzi seems popular with these brothers)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing their hosts to Chinese delicacies, and teaching them how to use chopsticks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian scholar serving as local imam in China:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No amount of zionist and Bahai lobbying will manage to prevent these ties.
> 
> https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1394/11/19/995308/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جشن آغاز سال نو چینی توسط طلاب کشور چین در جامعه المصطفی گرگان- عکس استانها تسنیم | Tasnim
> 
> 
> طلاب کشور چین که در جامعه المصطفی العالمیه گرگان، مشغول فراگیری علوم و دروس حوزوی هستند، جشن سال نو خود را در این مرکز برگزار کردند، در جامعه المصظفی گرگان حدود 50 طلبه جوان از چین مشغول تحصیل هستند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جشن سال نو طلاب چینی در گرگان
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> طلبه ایرانی چگونه آخوند چینی شد
> 
> 
> حوزه/ حجت الاسلام مصطفی آقایی معروف به آخوند چینی، خواستار اهتمام ویژه به امر زبان آموزی در حوزه به عنوان یک ضرورت انکار ناپذیر و شرط توفیق در تبلیغ بین المللی دین شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hawzahnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> روحانی ایرانی که به «آخوند چینی» معروف است!+ تصاویر
> 
> 
> حجت الاسلام عسکر آقایی حدود 11 سال پیش به نیت اینکه بتواند اسلام را تبلیغ کند، یادگیری زبان فرانسه را شروع و بعد از آن در پایه 7 طلبگی یادگیری زبان چینی را آغاز کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yjc.news


----------



## sha ah

Has anyone else seen Squid Game ? It was made on a budget of $20 million, has profited Netflix nearly 1 billion. It's the most popular movie ever produced by a long shot. Released 3 weeks ago, currently it is the most popular show in every country from the US to India to Korea to France. 

I watched it, basically excellent cinematography and musical score, superb acting by the Korean cast, the storytelling is engaging and the entire thing is a social commentary on the issues of debt and excesses of capitalism. I would highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Iran resumes exports to Saudi Arabia after a one year hiatus:





__





Iran resumes exports to Saudi Arabia after a year of 'zero' activity


Iran resumes exports to Saudi Arabia after a year of 'zero' activity The move signals warming relations between the regional rivals, who cut diplomatic ties in 2016 Iran's international hand-woven carpet exhibition in Tehran on 29 September 2013 (AFP/file photo) By MEE staff Published...



defence.pk





More of the promised economic redeployment to the immediate neighborhood... Go Raisi, go!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

This would be an insult if it is true. Must be rejected.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450093783958368264


----------



## Maula Jatt

sha ah said:


> But according to the US they're killing muslims in concentration camps and labor camps. 1 million, no sorry 3 million are being concentrated in Chinese gulags. Evil Chinese communists are behind these heinous crimes and remember USA invented capitalism. Go USA China bad.


They killed 3 million Muslims in this wot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> This would be an insult if it is true. Must be rejected.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450093783958368264



This would rather be a detail. The most important thing would be to actually get hold of those Su-3x's Iran signed a contract for. Adequate air to ground munition can then easily be produced locally. Besides, it is really mostly in the interceptor role that Iran needs them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> This would rather be a detail. The most important thing would be to actually get hold of those Su-3x's Iran signed a contract for. Adequate air to ground munition can then easily be produced locally. Besides, it is really mostly in the interceptor role that Iran needs them.



It begs the question on whether or not Russia or "somebody" else will try and sabotage the construction process of the ordered Su-35s and gimp their overall combat capabilities.

I mean this tweet (if true) clearly shows Russia's unwillingness to provide the full Su-35 aerial combat platform, deciding to limit its combat options. I'd imagine not selling air-to-ground weapons goes further than just the physical bombs and missiles. This could also entail the Su-35s being constructed without the necessary faculty to facilitate air-to-ground weaponry (whether it be software or hardware related). Meaning Iran would have to sink even more money into adding their own subsystems to the platform just because the pussy-footed Russians don't wanna piss off "the region".

The deal (if there really is one) already sounds bad, and given what's happened in the past. I'm not optimistic *at all. *


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> It begs the question on whether or not Russia or "somebody" else will try and sabotage the construction process of the ordered Su-35s and gimp their overall combat capabilities.
> 
> I mean this tweet (if true) clearly shows Russia's unwillingness to provide the full Su-35 aerial combat platform, deciding to limit its combat options. I'd imagine not selling air-to-ground weapons goes further than just the physical bombs and missiles. This could also entail the Su-35s being constructed without the necessary faculty to facilitate air-to-ground weaponry (whether it be software or hardware related). Meaning Iran would have to sink even more money into adding their own subsystems to the platform just because the pussy-footed Russians don't wanna piss off "the region".
> 
> The deal (if there really is one) already sounds bad, and given what's happened in the past. I'm not optimistic *at all. *



We can't be sure that the contract will materialize at all, but if it does then I personally don't think the Su-35's (if it's indeed Su-35's we're talking about) will be downgraded in an all too significant fashion. Otherwise I doubt Iran would have struck such a deal in the first place. This whole story about air to ground weaponry could just be a narrative to appease you know who and make the transaction more acceptable politically on the regional and international scene. Furthermore all these aspects are not beyond Iran's capacity to fix domestically. It's things such as the engines and overall integration / harmonization of components in a modern heavy fighter jet as well as mass production of the latter which Iran is yet to fully master.

Finally the Tweet states that these weaponry stories are rumors, so it isn't confirmed news to begin with. 

As for there being a deal at all, yes there definitely is since general Bagheri mentioned it explicitly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sanel1412

Poll: Iranians disillusioned with Biden, back turn toward East

There’s also no evidence of widespread opposition to the regime, contradicting claims from Washington hawks that sanctions would cause Iranians to rise up against it.


The Iranian public has grown increasingly disillusioned with the administration of U.S. President Joe Biden and the United States more generally and supports its new government’s emphasis on turning more to the East in its international political and economic relations, according to a new survey released Monday by the Iran Poll and the University of Maryland’s Center for International and Security Studies.
Conducted by phone and over the internet from August 30 to September 9, the poll, the latest of 10 conducted by the Iran Poll and the CISSM since 2014, found declining popular support for the 2015 nuclear deal, the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action, and overwhelming skepticism that the United States could ever be trusted to permanently abide by its terms.
Less than half of the 1001 respondents said they either “strongly” or “somewhat” approve of the JCPOA compared to nearly 75 percent in 2016, while a record 27 percent of respondents said they “strongly oppose” the deal. Nearly two-thirds of respondents said it was either “somewhat” or “very unlikely” that Washington would “live up to the JCPOA’s obligations” even if it agrees to rejoin the accord from which former President Donald Trump unilaterally withdrew in 2017. Only a third said they thought it either “somewhat” or “very likely” that Washington would comply.
And while 27 percent of respondents said both Iran and the United States should be flexible in their negotiations to return to the JCPOA, 52 percent said Iran should hold firm to its demands and rely on Washington’s European allies to persuade Washington to accept them, and another 16 percent said Tehran shouldn’t even try to restore the accord.
The survey, which was taken just a few weeks after the inauguration of Ebrahim Raisi, found unprecedented support for the new president; 78 percent of respondents said they either “somewhat” (33 percent) or “very” (45 percent) favorable opinion of Raisi. That marked a 50 percent increase in his overall favorability ratings in May 2017 when he was soundly defeated by former President Hassan Rouhani.
Conversely, Rouhani, widely depicted by western media to be a “moderate” or a “reformist” compared to Raisi’s more hardline positions over the past four years, gets favorability ratings of only 20 percent. At the same time, nearly 60 percent of respondents said they retained a favorable impression of Rouhani’s foreign minister, Mohammed Javad Zarif, who negotiated the JCPOA on Iran’s behalf and who is widely seen as trying to steer Tehran’s foreign policy in a more westward direction.
Asked whether Iran should focus more on strengthening its diplomatic and trade relations with European countries such as Germany, France, and the United Kingdom, or should it try more to strengthen its diplomatic and trade relations with Asian countries like Russia, China, and India,” or both equally, a 54-percent majority cited the Asian countries, about six percentage points up from two years ago.
Fifty-seven percent of respondents said they had either a “very” or “somewhat” favorable impression of China — the second highest level since the question was first posed by the survey in 2014. That improvement was particularly remarkable considering the results a year ago when China’s favorability rate fell to less than 40 percent, apparently due to the widespread impression that the failure of China’s leadership to act more quickly to contain the COVID-19 pandemic had resulted in the virus’s spread to Iran where it has taken a devastating toll.
As to perceptions of the United States, a whopping 85 percent of respondents said their impressions were either “somewhat” (9.4 percent) or “very unfavorable” (75.9 percent). Of the countries on which respondents were asked to rate, only Saudi Arabia performed worse (89 percent unfavorable).
While Washington’s ratings in the latest poll were only two or three percentage points better than during the Trump years, the survey suggested that many Iranians have lost whatever hopes they may have held that Biden would be less hostile. Asked to rate Biden’s policies towards Iran on a scale of zero (completely hostile) to 10 (completely friendly), 67 percent give a score in the 0-4 range. In February 2021, only about half (52 percent) expected Biden’s policies to be hostile toward Iran. More than 40 percent of respondents gave Biden a zero or a one, compared to one out of three in February.
Hostility towards the United States is clearly deep-seated, reaching back to the birth of the Islamic Republic, the survey suggested. Seventy-six percent of respondents said they believe Washington had prior knowledge of recent explosions at the Natanz nuclear facility; 85 percent said they believe it had prior knowledge of the assassination — mostly attributed to Israel — of Iran’s nuclear scientists; 83 percent said it had prior knowledge of Da’esh 2014 offensive in Iraq; and 91 percent said it had prior knowledge of former Iraqi President Saddam Hussein’s 1980 invasion of Iran.
More than four out of five respondents (83 percent) expressed support for continuing or expanding ongoing diplomatic efforts to deescalate regional tensions, even though nearly half of those expressed skepticism that such efforts will bear fruit. And a 54-percent majority said Iran should try to find mutually acceptable solutions with other countries through negotiations as opposed to 43 percent who said it should seek to “become the most powerful country in the region.” Seven out of 10 respondents, however, defended Iran’s advanced ballistic missile program — a key concern of the United States, Israel, and Iran’s Persian Gulf Arab neighbors — as “very important.” Another 20 percent said it was “somewhat important.”
The survey found virtually no evidence of widespread discontent with the ruling regime itself to suggest that Islamic Republic is on or close to the verge of collapse, as some U.S. commentators have maintained. While 74 percent of respondents described the country’s economy as “somewhat” (19 percent) or “very” (54 percent) bad, nearly half blamed external factors, notably U.S. sanctions (27 percent) or COVID-19 (22 percent) as primarily responsible.
But a 54-percent majority said they expected ordinary Iranians will be living better three years from now. Moreover, the survey found that large majorities of respondents — from 70 to 80 percent — said they had either “some” or “a great deal” of trust in the country’s basic institutions of government, the judiciary, the president, and the parliament. Trust in the police and military was even higher, at 83 percent each.

Source https://responsiblestatecraft.org/2...sillusioned-with-biden-back-turn-toward-east/

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Covid-19 case counts are down in Iran. 30% of Iranians (25 million ) are fully vaccinated. 60% have had 1 shots.

75 million doses have been given out in Iran all together.

In terms of total cases, 5.8 million people in Iran have contracted Covid-19 with more than 100,000 deaths.

Iran is number 8 in the world in terms of total cases.

Last week Iran gave out 10 MILLION vaccine doses to its citizens.

At this rate, in another month or so the entire eligible population in Iran can be fully vaccinated. That is assuming 100% of eligible individuals want to be vaccinated, which is doubtful.

After that Iran will still have a surplus of vaccines and will have the capacity to produce a large number weekly.

Iran should also focus on helping it's neighbors and vulnerable nations around the world. Afghanistan, Syria, Venezuela, Lebanon especially right now need help, but even non aligned and non Muslim countries should be assisted for humanities sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> This would be an insult if it is true. Must be rejected.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450093783958368264


Not if they instead of those bombing equipment put systems like the flir we see in su57 there. That will suit us alot better don't forget they supposed to replace aging f14 and we received f14 with such equipment.


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Covid-19 case counts are down in Iran. 30% of Iranians (25 million ) are fully vaccinated. 60% have had 1 shots.
> 
> 75 million doses have been given out in Iran all together.
> 
> In terms of total cases, 5.8 million people in Iran have contracted Covid-19 with more than 100,000 deaths.
> 
> Iran is number 8 in the world in terms of total cases.
> 
> Last week Iran gave out 10 MILLION vaccine doses to its citizens.
> 
> At this rate, in another month or so the entire eligible population in Iran can be fully vaccinated. That is assuming 100% of eligible individuals want to be vaccinated, which is doubtful.
> 
> After that Iran will still have a surplus of vaccines and will have the capacity to produce a large number weekly.
> 
> Iran should also focus on helping it's neighbors and vulnerable nations around the world. Afghanistan, Syria, Venezuela, Lebanon especially right now need help, but even non aligned and non Muslim countries should be assisted for humanities sake.
> 
> View attachment 786147
> View attachment 786148
> View attachment 786149
> View attachment 786150
> View attachment 786151
> View attachment 786152



Suddenly there is no more news and update and tweet about foreign vaccination rate and Iranian vaccination rate and covid death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450105265026699264


----------



## EvilWesteners

As SalarHagg mentioned, there is more speculation than there is actual/factual confirmation that Iran has ordered or if so, it will indeed receive Su-35s or Su-30s. With regards to this, it is hard to decipher fact from fiction, since there are a lot of political reasons why lying is introduced deliberately by governments or aviation companies.

I would still maintain that Iran can build a fighter jet of its own, if the government decides to invest and there is political will to do so. The benefits of having a domestic fighter jet project is huge, both economic benefits as well as R&D in technology. Iran does not need the BEST fighter jet in the world for its defense. It just needs, a good-enough fighter jet for the next 10 years, both for deterrence value as well as pre- and post war use, if needed.

Iran can simply upgrade F-14, with good enough engines, and the upgrade technologies that they have, at least, partially demonstrated in other weapons developments, ARE DOABLE for Iran and can build and implement.

However, Iran does need NEW airframes, new engines, IRST with liquid nitrogen cooling capsule, radar warning systems, secure 1024bit datalink now being added to Rafale, or at the least 256bit, link up to local ground stations and other fighters for at least 200km, and a few things that make the aircraft have the capability to hold its own in air combat. I'm sure Iran already knows that ALMOST all of Iran's communications are already compromised. IF they don't know that, they are foolish. The U.S. military went almost crazy when Trump mentioned ONE SENTENCE regarding the downing of the RQ-4A because the jackass hinted to Iran that they knew that no permission was obtained from headquarters through the electronic channels the U.S. is listening to 24/7. Iran may already know this and uses non-electronic measures, as most military commands implement for that same reason.

Iran CAN build a fighter jet, yes indeed, it can do this. Let me give you the undeniable REALISTIC indication of this.

Israel built nukes with the support of U.S. (after JFK was assassinated with the help of Robert Maxwell and Yitzhak Shamir), technology theft/transfer from France, fissile material shipped from UK (through Norway), and funding from Zionist billionaires from all over the world (mostly Europe and US).

Iran has built its entire nuclear infrastructure (for weapons) IF IT WANTS TO BUILD ONE, all on its down, while being hunted down for every part/component/material, while under full IAEA and NPT, and the much higher degree of oversight than any other country on earth, with only very minor help from Pakistan's nuclear godfather (only plans for enrichment rather than actual help).

No one else has done this much, under this level of scrutiny, this degree of espionage/sabotage and covert operations with incredible amount of money spent by Iran's adversaries (and quite a few of them working against Iran). Still today, they are almost begging Iran to come to table and negotiate.

However, the calculus of Iran purchasing weapons from China or even Russia was never just about weapons acquisition/purchase. It was for "closer relationship and political support as a result of mutual financial relationship".

I hope Iran decides to purchase engines (if it needs be), or engine manufacturing TOT, or assembly or maintenance (like with Mil Mi17), or radars (AESA or hybrid PESA), etc. This would still serve Russia/China with financial gain of sorts, offer a degree of hands-off direct weapons delivery by either Russian/China, and still allow Iran to have the ability to build (relatively) large quantities of fighter jets for both deterrence and delivering a blow to adversaries, if needs be. This would also, potentially, limit industrial sabotage, as evident by components delivered to Iran for its nuclear program which were embedded with explosives, etc. although much harder to do with this.

I am most certainly one of the LEAST SMARTEST persons in the world, but I can make modifications to alloys used in an engine that would substantially limit the usefulness of a turbine engine, down to 100+ hours. Believe me, it is that simple, and I have every bit of confidence that Israel is VERY much capable of this, considering how much support they get from U.S./France/UK/Netherlands and others and how much money they get from the Arab bloc against Iran. Russia wouldn't care much and would blame Iran for poor maintenance. Remember the S-300 codes in Syria?

Even if Iran does acquire Su-35/Su-30s it will still need to start a self-sufficiency program to make sure if relationship with Russia goes sour, it can maintain its fleet, as they did with F-14 starting in 1975 onward.

For the price of a single Su-35, Iran can purchase 10+ AL31F engines (approx. $5.1m in Aug 2021), and I am not even including maintenance agreement cost, which is often equal or higher than the static blank purchase price of a fighter jet.

Hope Iran is being sensible, although I know they are under incredible pressure and their choices are far more limited than any other country on earth, with the exception of North Korea.

In either case, SOME of this will undoubtedly end up being a TOT, Russia willing or not. It will just be an expensive TOT cost, though. Iran learns from everything it purchases and will try to copy / reverse engieer. We'll see.

Good luck IRIAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450541556868464640^ @PeeD you might want to check this report out if you haven't already


----------



## Sineva

sanel1412 said:


> Poll: Iranians disillusioned with Biden, back turn toward East
> 
> There’s also no evidence of widespread opposition to the regime, contradicting claims from Washington hawks that sanctions would cause Iranians to rise up against it.
> 
> 
> The Iranian public has grown increasingly disillusioned with the administration of U.S. President Joe Biden and the United States more generally and supports its new government’s emphasis on turning more to the East in its international political and economic relations, according to a new survey released Monday by the Iran Poll and the University of Maryland’s Center for International and Security Studies.
> Conducted by phone and over the internet from August 30 to September 9, the poll, the latest of 10 conducted by the Iran Poll and the CISSM since 2014, found declining popular support for the 2015 nuclear deal, the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action, and overwhelming skepticism that the United States could ever be trusted to permanently abide by its terms.
> Less than half of the 1001 respondents said they either “strongly” or “somewhat” approve of the JCPOA compared to nearly 75 percent in 2016, while a record 27 percent of respondents said they “strongly oppose” the deal. Nearly two-thirds of respondents said it was either “somewhat” or “very unlikely” that Washington would “live up to the JCPOA’s obligations” even if it agrees to rejoin the accord from which former President Donald Trump unilaterally withdrew in 2017. Only a third said they thought it either “somewhat” or “very likely” that Washington would comply.
> And while 27 percent of respondents said both Iran and the United States should be flexible in their negotiations to return to the JCPOA, 52 percent said Iran should hold firm to its demands and rely on Washington’s European allies to persuade Washington to accept them, and another 16 percent said Tehran shouldn’t even try to restore the accord.
> The survey, which was taken just a few weeks after the inauguration of Ebrahim Raisi, found unprecedented support for the new president; 78 percent of respondents said they either “somewhat” (33 percent) or “very” (45 percent) favorable opinion of Raisi. That marked a 50 percent increase in his overall favorability ratings in May 2017 when he was soundly defeated by former President Hassan Rouhani.
> Conversely, Rouhani, widely depicted by western media to be a “moderate” or a “reformist” compared to Raisi’s more hardline positions over the past four years, gets favorability ratings of only 20 percent. At the same time, nearly 60 percent of respondents said they retained a favorable impression of Rouhani’s foreign minister, Mohammed Javad Zarif, who negotiated the JCPOA on Iran’s behalf and who is widely seen as trying to steer Tehran’s foreign policy in a more westward direction.
> Asked whether Iran should focus more on strengthening its diplomatic and trade relations with European countries such as Germany, France, and the United Kingdom, or should it try more to strengthen its diplomatic and trade relations with Asian countries like Russia, China, and India,” or both equally, a 54-percent majority cited the Asian countries, about six percentage points up from two years ago.
> Fifty-seven percent of respondents said they had either a “very” or “somewhat” favorable impression of China — the second highest level since the question was first posed by the survey in 2014. That improvement was particularly remarkable considering the results a year ago when China’s favorability rate fell to less than 40 percent, apparently due to the widespread impression that the failure of China’s leadership to act more quickly to contain the COVID-19 pandemic had resulted in the virus’s spread to Iran where it has taken a devastating toll.
> As to perceptions of the United States, a whopping 85 percent of respondents said their impressions were either “somewhat” (9.4 percent) or “very unfavorable” (75.9 percent). Of the countries on which respondents were asked to rate, only Saudi Arabia performed worse (89 percent unfavorable).
> While Washington’s ratings in the latest poll were only two or three percentage points better than during the Trump years, the survey suggested that many Iranians have lost whatever hopes they may have held that Biden would be less hostile. Asked to rate Biden’s policies towards Iran on a scale of zero (completely hostile) to 10 (completely friendly), 67 percent give a score in the 0-4 range. In February 2021, only about half (52 percent) expected Biden’s policies to be hostile toward Iran. More than 40 percent of respondents gave Biden a zero or a one, compared to one out of three in February.
> Hostility towards the United States is clearly deep-seated, reaching back to the birth of the Islamic Republic, the survey suggested. Seventy-six percent of respondents said they believe Washington had prior knowledge of recent explosions at the Natanz nuclear facility; 85 percent said they believe it had prior knowledge of the assassination — mostly attributed to Israel — of Iran’s nuclear scientists; 83 percent said it had prior knowledge of Da’esh 2014 offensive in Iraq; and 91 percent said it had prior knowledge of former Iraqi President Saddam Hussein’s 1980 invasion of Iran.
> More than four out of five respondents (83 percent) expressed support for continuing or expanding ongoing diplomatic efforts to deescalate regional tensions, even though nearly half of those expressed skepticism that such efforts will bear fruit. And a 54-percent majority said Iran should try to find mutually acceptable solutions with other countries through negotiations as opposed to 43 percent who said it should seek to “become the most powerful country in the region.” Seven out of 10 respondents, however, defended Iran’s advanced ballistic missile program — a key concern of the United States, Israel, and Iran’s Persian Gulf Arab neighbors — as “very important.” Another 20 percent said it was “somewhat important.”
> The survey found virtually no evidence of widespread discontent with the ruling regime itself to suggest that Islamic Republic is on or close to the verge of collapse, as some U.S. commentators have maintained. While 74 percent of respondents described the country’s economy as “somewhat” (19 percent) or “very” (54 percent) bad, nearly half blamed external factors, notably U.S. sanctions (27 percent) or COVID-19 (22 percent) as primarily responsible.
> But a 54-percent majority said they expected ordinary Iranians will be living better three years from now. Moreover, the survey found that large majorities of respondents — from 70 to 80 percent — said they had either “some” or “a great deal” of trust in the country’s basic institutions of government, the judiciary, the president, and the parliament. Trust in the police and military was even higher, at 83 percent each.
> 
> Source https://responsiblestatecraft.org/2...sillusioned-with-biden-back-turn-toward-east/


The usual ar$eholes seem to be rather dismissive of the poll and its results,tho I`ve no doubt that if it had backed up their claims of widespread discontent amongst the populace,then the zionist shills would`ve been praising both it and its methodology. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450532497301852162

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Midget SLBM tested from the sub.

Iran ham sabre esteratejik felan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 786359
> 
> View attachment 786360
> 
> 
> Midget SLBM tested from the sub.
> 
> Iran ham sabre esteratejik felan


More like tarse estratejiki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

'The grim reaper for the enemy': CIA's 'legendary' Iran chief forced to retire


The CIA's Iran chief, describe by his colleagues as "legendary," is being forced to retire as the center he oversees is folded back into the agency's larger Middle East division, according to former CIA officials.




www.google.com





Isn’t this the guy who was rumored to be killed by Iran’s 358 Missile after Solemani assassination?

@PeeD


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> 'The grim reaper for the enemy': CIA's 'legendary' Iran chief forced to retire
> 
> 
> The CIA's Iran chief, describe by his colleagues as "legendary," is being forced to retire as the center he oversees is folded back into the agency's larger Middle East division, according to former CIA officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn’t this the guy who was rumored to be killed by Iran’s 358 Missile after Solemani assassination?
> 
> @PeeD


We should never engage in these ridiculous claims. It will put us in the same level as Indians or those Turkish or Azari trolls. I have told people here many times not to repost such nonsense but some still do it here, unfortunately. Some are even still discussing the amount of enriched uranium we have! Not knowing the realities on the ground.


----------



## WudangMaster

These filthy, bloated, degenerate, evil cannibals deserve the most gruesome and painful demise. I would love to wear their skin as leather jackets. I sincerely wish a slow agonizing death for the evil ones discussed in the video along with supporters and families. 
We are the real humans on the right side of history and we will triumph over these evil bastards and urinate on their shattered bones and defecate into evil souls!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 786359
> 
> View attachment 786360
> 
> 
> Midget SLBM tested from the sub.
> 
> Iran ham sabre esteratejik felan



What matters here most:
You can practically launch an efficient SLBM from a 2000 ton submarine, assuming this is *Sinpo class submarine*, also called the Gorae ("whale"). NK has one of these active.

Iranian largest fully indigenous submarine is 1200 ton and one is active.


----------



## PeeD

TheImmortal said:


> 'The grim reaper for the enemy': CIA's 'legendary' Iran chief forced to retire
> 
> 
> The CIA's Iran chief, describe by his colleagues as "legendary," is being forced to retire as the center he oversees is folded back into the agency's larger Middle East division, according to former CIA officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn’t this the guy who was rumored to be killed by Iran’s 358 Missile after Solemani assassination?
> 
> @PeeD



Link doesn't work for me.
You mean that "chief CIA guy for Iran"?
That's in the realm of rumors.


----------



## SalarHaqq

EvilWesteners said:


> As SalarHagg mentioned, there is more speculation than there is actual/factual confirmation that Iran has ordered or if so, it will indeed receive Su-35s or Su-30s. With regards to this, it is hard to decipher fact from fiction, since there are a lot of political reasons why lying is introduced deliberately by governments or aviation companies.
> 
> I would still maintain that Iran can build a fighter jet of its own, if the government decides to invest and there is political will to do so. The benefits of having a domestic fighter jet project is huge, both economic benefits as well as R&D in technology. Iran does not need the BEST fighter jet in the world for its defense. It just needs, a good-enough fighter jet for the next 10 years, both for deterrence value as well as pre- and post war use, if needed.
> 
> Iran can simply upgrade F-14, with good enough engines, and the upgrade technologies that they have, at least, partially demonstrated in other weapons developments, ARE DOABLE for Iran and can build and implement.
> 
> However, Iran does need NEW airframes, new engines, IRST with liquid nitrogen cooling capsule, radar warning systems, secure 1024bit datalink now being added to Rafale, or at the least 256bit, link up to local ground stations and other fighters for at least 200km, and a few things that make the aircraft have the capability to hold its own in air combat. I'm sure Iran already knows that ALMOST all of Iran's communications are already compromised. IF they don't know that, they are foolish. The U.S. military went almost crazy when Trump mentioned ONE SENTENCE regarding the downing of the RQ-4A because the jackass hinted to Iran that they knew that no permission was obtained from headquarters through the electronic channels the U.S. is listening to 24/7. Iran may already know this and uses non-electronic measures, as most military commands implement for that same reason.
> 
> Iran CAN build a fighter jet, yes indeed, it can do this. Let me give you the undeniable REALISTIC indication of this.
> 
> Israel built nukes with the support of U.S. (after JFK was assassinated with the help of Robert Maxwell and Yitzhak Shamir), technology theft/transfer from France, fissile material shipped from UK (through Norway), and funding from Zionist billionaires from all over the world (mostly Europe and US).
> 
> Iran has built its entire nuclear infrastructure (for weapons) IF IT WANTS TO BUILD ONE, all on its down, while being hunted down for every part/component/material, while under full IAEA and NPT, and the much higher degree of oversight than any other country on earth, with only very minor help from Pakistan's nuclear godfather (only plans for enrichment rather than actual help).
> 
> No one else has done this much, under this level of scrutiny, this degree of espionage/sabotage and covert operations with incredible amount of money spent by Iran's adversaries (and quite a few of them working against Iran). Still today, they are almost begging Iran to come to table and negotiate.
> 
> However, the calculus of Iran purchasing weapons from China or even Russia was never just about weapons acquisition/purchase. It was for "closer relationship and political support as a result of mutual financial relationship".
> 
> I hope Iran decides to purchase engines (if it needs be), or engine manufacturing TOT, or assembly or maintenance (like with Mil Mi17), or radars (AESA or hybrid PESA), etc. This would still serve Russia/China with financial gain of sorts, offer a degree of hands-off direct weapons delivery by either Russian/China, and still allow Iran to have the ability to build (relatively) large quantities of fighter jets for both deterrence and delivering a blow to adversaries, if needs be. This would also, potentially, limit industrial sabotage, as evident by components delivered to Iran for its nuclear program which were embedded with explosives, etc. although much harder to do with this.
> 
> I am most certainly one of the LEAST SMARTEST persons in the world, but I can make modifications to alloys used in an engine that would substantially limit the usefulness of a turbine engine, down to 100+ hours. Believe me, it is that simple, and I have every bit of confidence that Israel is VERY much capable of this, considering how much support they get from U.S./France/UK/Netherlands and others and how much money they get from the Arab bloc against Iran. Russia wouldn't care much and would blame Iran for poor maintenance. Remember the S-300 codes in Syria?
> 
> Even if Iran does acquire Su-35/Su-30s it will still need to start a self-sufficiency program to make sure if relationship with Russia goes sour, it can maintain its fleet, as they did with F-14 starting in 1975 onward.
> 
> For the price of a single Su-35, Iran can purchase 10+ AL31F engines (approx. $5.1m in Aug 2021), and I am not even including maintenance agreement cost, which is often equal or higher than the static blank purchase price of a fighter jet.
> 
> Hope Iran is being sensible, although I know they are under incredible pressure and their choices are far more limited than any other country on earth, with the exception of North Korea.
> 
> In either case, SOME of this will undoubtedly end up being a TOT, Russia willing or not. It will just be an expensive TOT cost, though. Iran learns from everything it purchases and will try to copy / reverse engieer. We'll see.
> 
> Good luck IRIAF.



Thanks for the insightful (as always) contribution. Just a little observation, when I spoke of the speculative nature of discussions, I meant Iran's overall approach to the air force, what it plans to do in future as well as the role of projects such as the Yasin trainer aircraft. But I do not doubt general Bagheri's word when he stated that orders for weapons were indeed placed with Russia after the lifting of the arms embargo, citing fighter jets, trainers and helicopters in particular. Moreover Moscow did not deny, so to me this is factual now despite all the follow up questions it raises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> More like tarse estratejiki



North Korea is not challenging the zionist regime ie the very top of the pyramid to the extent Iran is doing. No one but Iran dares, so there's no fear here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> North Korea is not challenging the zionist regime ie the very top of the pyramid to the extent Iran is doing. No one but Iran dares, so there's no fear here.




If the top leader of Iran says that he aims to kill a US president and multiple of his staff, there is absolutely no fear component.

That is unheard of and unprecedented and ultimate provocation. No fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EvilWesteners

SalarHaqq said:


> Thanks for the insightful (as always) contribution. Just a little observation, when I spoke of the speculative nature of discussions, I meant Iran's overall approach to the air force, what it plans to do in future as well as the role of projects such as the Yasin trainer aircraft. But I do not doubt general Bagheri's word when he stated that orders for weapons were indeed placed with Russia after the lifting of the arms embargo, citing fighter jets, trainers and helicopters in particular. Moreover Moscow did not deny, so to me this is factual now despite all the follow up questions it raises.



Great, thanks.

I still don't see (searching sources) an exact match specifically indicating WHICH aircraft type, do you have sources for this at all? Did Bagheri actually say ... SU35 or SU30 ? tnx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

EvilWesteners said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> I still don't see (searching sources) an exact match specifically indicating WHICH aircraft type, do you have sources for this at all? Did Bagheri actually say ... SU35 or SU30 ? tnx



No, he didn't mention any types of aircraft. That's one of the things we've been speculating about.


----------



## sanel1412

Dariush the Great said:


> We should never engage in these ridiculous claims. It will put us in the same level as Indians or those Turkish or Azari trolls. I have told people here many times not to repost such nonsense but some still do it here, unfortunately. Some are even still discussing the amount of enriched uranium we have! Not knowing the realities on the ground.


You understand that claim of retairment just boost claim of killing,since you cant verify if CIA agent is retired..except in case he is high profile face,as director..or something..I didnt react when there was claim his aircraft was shot down since there was no strong proof he was in that aircraft,but now I do suspect it could be the case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sanel1412

Shawnee said:


> What matters here most:
> You can practically launch an efficient SLBM from a 2000 ton submarine, assuming this is *Sinpo class submarine*, also called the Gorae ("whale"). NK has one of these active.
> 
> Iranian largest fully indigenous submarine is 1200 ton and one is active.


It is very limited capability that makes sense if you have nukes....for conventional BM...not worth effort,it makes more sense build cruise missile submarine,something seems there is ongoing,I find image and posted it with some Iranian submarine project where you can see multiple vertical tubes,it has IRGC and IRIN logos,so should be for both


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450899127374688267
این جوون جواب خوبی داده

تمپر کبالت یا ایزوتوپهای سدیم زجر کش میکنه

مواد مورد نیاز برای پاسخ دردناک
سیصد کیلو کبالت
چهارصد کیلو اورانیم ۲۳۵
پلوتونیوم صفر
چند صد مول دوتریوم
چند صد مول ‌تریتیوم
دوترید اورانیوم و لیتیوم به مقدار کافی

-----------
امروز دیوید آلبرایت حرف جالبی زده

"بسیاری از افرادی که در پروژه آماد کار میکردند، بر اساس اطلاعات دقیق آرشیو هسته‌ای ایران، اکنون در پروژه‌های مربوطه همچنان مشغول به کار [ساخت سلاح] هستند."​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Arab World's largest Conference on *Women Rights* in Saudi Arabia!..















Meanwhile ... Iranians going for a traditional mountain stroll on the mountains of northern Tehran...I used to do that myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Arab World's largest Conference on *Women Rights* in Saudi Arabia!..


I'm still looking for Females , have you found any

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Valar.

Well done Iran and congratulations for reaching the milestone of fully vaccinating 1/3rd of your population under all the hurdles/sanctions etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aryobarzan

*Mustafa Foundation Awards*​
*Nobel Prize in the Islamic world*

The Al-Mustafa Prize is one of the most important and largest scientific prizes in the Islamic and Arab world. It was launched in 2015 by the Al-Mustafa Foundation for Science and Technology, to give it every two years to the most prominent Muslim scholars and researchers, both inside and outside the Islamic world.

The supervisors of this award aim to support scientific research in Islamic countries and introduce Muslim scholars and researchers who have excelled in their specializations, whether inside or outside the Islamic world.

The award is granted in 4 fields: biomedical and biomedical sciences and technology, information and communication technology, nanotechnology, and the fourth category of other sciences.
*Iranian Professor Kamran Wafa, professor of physics at Harvard University, was crowned with the award in the field of theoretical physics, as he was behind the development of "F-Theory", which is a branch of string theory. 

The second winner is Professor Zahid Hassan of Bangladesh, Professor of Physics at Princeton University, who received the award in recognition of his work on Weylfermion semimetals in the field of quantum physics.

From the Arab world, the Lebanese Professor Muhammad Al-Sayegh, Professor of Medicine and Immunology at the American University of Beirut, was crowned as a result of introducing new treatments to improve the results of the renal and cardiac allograft in the field of medicine.

Moroccan Professor Yahya Tiallati, Professor of Physics at Mohammed V University, received the award for his contributions to the field of theoretical and particle physics, specifically the observation of light by observing light scattering and the search for magnetic monopoles.

The fifth and final winner of this cycle is Pakistani Professor Muhammad Iqbal Chaudhary, President of the International Center for Chemical and Biological Sciences (ICCS) at the University of Karachi, who received the award for discovering attractive molecules with therapeutic applications in the field of organic biochemistry.*






































The Nobel of the Islamic world: 5 Muslim scholars were crowned with this year's Al-Mustafa Prize for Science and Technology on the Prophet's birthday


Al-Mustafa Foundation for Science and Technology announced that 5 Muslim scholars have won the Foundation’s Prize in its fourth session. The awards will be distributed on the Prophet’s birthday in Tehran within the framework of a 3-day scientific and cultural celebration.




www.tellerreport.com






*برگزیده جایزه مصطفی:*
*جمهوری اسلامی ایران پیشتاز علم در جهان اسلام است*




ب*رگزیده جایزه مصطفی گفت: جمهوری اسلامی ایران به عنوان پرچمدار و پیشتاز علم و مهندسی در جهان اسلام شناخته شده است.*
به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، محمد اقبال چودری برگزیده جایزه مصطفی (ص) در مراسم اعطای چهارمین دوره از جایزه مصطفی که در محل تالار وحدت با حضور علی اکبر صالحی عضو فرهنگستان علوم، سورنا ستاری معاون علمی و فناوری و زلفی گل وزیر علوم برگزار شد سخنرانی کرد.
وی گفت: آموزه‌های زیبای دینی ما در واقع، ما را بر آن می‌دارد تا از گهواره تا گور به دنبال دانش باشیم و دانشی را که به نفع بشریت است، دنبال کنیم. این هدف، ماموریت اصلی سفر علمی طولانی مدت من نیز بوده است.
چودری گفت: من صمیمانه خوشحالم که فعالیت‌هایم طی ۴ دهه به طول انجامیده از طریق این جایزه به رسمیت شناخته می‌شود. من چند دهه با هدف مشارکت در تسکین درد و رنج مردم توسط کشفیات علمی ام بطوری خستگی‌ناپذیر و ایثارگرانه کار کرده‌ام. این جایزه عزم من را برای ادامه این کار با هدفی صادقانه و انگیزه‌ای ایثارگرانه بیش از پیش کرده است.
برگزیده جایزه مصطفی افزود: من از بنیاد علم و فناوری مصطفی (ص)، نامزدها و هیئت داوران این جایزه به دلیل به رسمیت شناختن و قدردانی از مشارکتم در زمینه محصولات طبیعی و شیمی بیولوژیکی بسیار سپاسگزارم.
وی اضافه کرد: ما از دانسته‌های خود از اصول شیمیایی و فرایندهای بیولوژیکی در کشف تعداد زیادی مولکول فوق‌العاده جالب که کاربردهای درمانی بالقوهای دارند، استفاده کرده‌ایم. به طور دقیق‌تر، تحقیقات ما منجر به کشف و مطالعه بازدارنده‌های جدیدی از آنزیم‌های مهم بالینی شده است که می‌توانند برای تعدیل فرایندهای مولکولی درگیر در اختلالات مربوط به آنزیم، مورد استفاده قرار گیرند.
وی خاطر نشان کرد: در میان آنها، موثرترین سهم مشارکت از جانب پروژه‌هایی بود که منجر به شناسایی مواد فعال گیاهان مورد استفاده در سیستم سنتی پزشکی برای درمان صرع، فلج، میگرن و اختلالات شیدایی و لیشمانیاز (سالک) شد.
وی گفت: محصولات طبیعی ضد صرع ایزوکسیلیتونی از تحقیقات علمی بر روی گیاه دارویی Delphinium denudatum کشف شد، این محصولات به عنوان دسته جدیدی از ترکیبات ضد صرع با مهار عملکرد کانال سدیم و با فعالیت و ایمنی بهتر نسبت به داروهای استاندارد، جلوی تشنج‌های صرع را می‌گیرند، شناخته می‌شوند. ایزوکسیلیتون و آنالوگهای آنها اخیراً توسعه پیش بالینی را برای درمان صرع، ایسکمی مغزی و بیماری آلزایمر تکمیل کرده‌اند.
برگزیده جایزه مصطفی ادامه داد: من بدون حمایت خانواده، همسرم فرزانه اختر و فرزندانم نیم را، حماد، طوبی و بلال و نوه‌هایم زین و زونیرا که فداکاری‌های فوقالعادهای کرده‌اند، اینجا نبودم. آنها سخاوتمندانه به من اجازه دادند تا در اشتیاقی که برای پژوهش دارم، حتی در زمان‌هایی که باید در کنار آنها باشم، غرق شوم.
وی خاطر نشان کرد: جمهوری اسلامی ایران به عنوان پرچمدار و پیشتاز علم و مهندسی در جهان اسلام شناخته شده است. ابتکارات بنیاد علم و فناوری مصطفی (ص) در حال تغییر چشم انداز علم، فناوری و نوآوری در سازمان همکاری اسلامی و دیگر کشورهای در حال توسعه است. من صمیمانه امیدوارم که مراسم به یاد ماندنی و برازنده امروزِ این بنیاد باعث تشویق بسیاری از دانشمندان و محققان جهان اسلام شود و آنها را برانگیزد تا به کار خود به نفع بشریت و طبق آموزه‌های دین زیبایمان، اسلام، ادامه دهند.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

Does any one know why @TheImmortal was banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

You also have to keep in mind that Iran distributed 10 million doses last week to its citizens. 

At this rate, in about a month Iran's population will be fully vaccinated. After that Iran will still have the capacity to produce tens of millions of doses every month. 

I suggest Iran helps countries like Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, struggling nations in Africa and other developing nations that the west simply does not care about. 

Giving free doses to such nations will help raise Iran's international profile, boost Iran's prestige and it will also increase the likelihood that such nations will then purchase Iranian vaccines for their population.

The west producing MRNA vaccines was irrational if considering the fact that MRNA vaccines had never been distributed in mass prior. Also MRNA vaccines are more expensive than traditional vaccines however they are much more difficult to transport. 

Yes in terms of profit, it makes sense, but MRNA vaccines must be kept in storage at minus 20 degrees celcius, which makes transport difficult, if not impossible for many developing nations. Even in many developed nations, in rural areas it is extremely difficult to transport MRNA vaccines to remote areas



Valar. said:


> Well done Iran and congratulations for reaching the milestone of fully vaccinating 1/3rd of your population under all the hurdles/sanctions etc.
> 
> View attachment 786862
> View attachment 786863

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451564664744202241

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Russia is not coping well with Covid-19. Putin has ordered Moscow into lockdown for 1 week as Covid cases are surging there. People are being ordered not to go into work and to stay home. Russia is particularly vulnerable because of the sheer size of the country and because there are so many remote and hard to reach areas in the country. 









Moscow is going back into lockdown as Covid-19 deaths multiply in Russia | CNN


Moscow will impose a 10-day lockdown from next week in an effort to curb soaring Covid-19 cases, the city's mayor has said, as Russia endures its worst-ever phase of the pandemic.




www.cnn.com













Russia's infections, deaths soar to another record


Coronavirus infections and deaths in Russia climbed Friday to another pandemic record, putting a growing strain on the country's health care system.




www.ctvnews.ca

























Shawnee said:


> Suddenly there is no more news and update and tweet about foreign vaccination rate and Iranian vaccination rate and covid death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

VAY VAY VAY VAY VAY...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Draco.IMF

sha ah said:


> Russia is not coping well with Covid-19. Putin has ordered Moscow into lockdown for 1 week as Covid cases are surging there. People are being ordered not to go into work and to stay home. Russia is particularly vulnerable because of the sheer size of the country and because there are so many remote and hard to reach areas in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow is going back into lockdown as Covid-19 deaths multiply in Russia | CNN
> 
> 
> Moscow will impose a 10-day lockdown from next week in an effort to curb soaring Covid-19 cases, the city's mayor has said, as Russia endures its worst-ever phase of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's infections, deaths soar to another record
> 
> 
> Coronavirus infections and deaths in Russia climbed Friday to another pandemic record, putting a growing strain on the country's health care system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ctvnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 786927
> View attachment 786928
> View attachment 786929
> View attachment 786930



Scamdemic


----------



## thesaint

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451564664744202241



Any details?


----------



## Raghfarm007

aryobarzan said:


> Does any one know why @TheImmortal was banned.



probabley asked a few reasonable questions and offended one of the Mods.
I keep saying, we need our own forum, otherwise it will be like this all the time, one of us will get banned for no good reason.

By the way bro, are you Pedram from the old IMF??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Raghfarm007 said:


> probabley asked a few reasonable questions and offended one of the Mods.
> I keep saying, we need our own forum, otherwise it will be like this all the time, one of us will get banned for no good reason.
> 
> By the way bro, are you Pedram from the old IMF??


You are probably right..about two years ago there was a substitute for old IMF. I made an attempt to get everyone moved lots of people pledged..but the site was very awkward to use..so at the end it failed...I was in old IMF run by Catso..I was under my current name but did not post much but no I am not Pedram..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Just a flash back about the discussion we had about *Evergrande* and possible *economic crash* a month ago:

- No more news of Evergrande. It was irrelevant.
- *SP500* making records. Significant jump in 7 days. It was an excellent BUY.
- *Bitcoin* making records.


----------



## Iranitaakharin

sha ah said:


> You also have to keep in mind that Iran distributed 10 million doses last week to its citizens.
> 
> At this rate, in about a month Iran's population will be fully vaccinated. After that Iran will still have the capacity to produce tens of millions of doses every month.
> 
> I suggest Iran helps countries like Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, struggling nations in Africa and other developing nations that the west simply does not care about.
> 
> Giving free doses to such nations will help raise Iran's international profile, boost Iran's prestige and it will also increase the likelihood that such nations will then purchase Iranian vaccines for their population.
> 
> The west producing MRNA vaccines was irrational if considering the fact that MRNA vaccines had never been distributed in mass prior. Also MRNA vaccines are more expensive than traditional vaccines however they are much more difficult to transport.
> 
> Yes in terms of profit, it makes sense, but MRNA vaccines must be kept in storage at minus 20 degrees celcius, which makes transport difficult, if not impossible for many developing nations. Even in many developed nations, in rural areas it is extremely difficult to transport MRNA vaccines to remote areas



Please be more realistic and consider the facts of the vaccination production

I am sure you recall that 50 million doses of the Barakat vaccine were going to be ready by the end of Shahriar and yet only 10 million of the 19 million produced by the end of Mehr have been delivered to the Health Ministry


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451854373554950152

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451587006908272650
نفهمیدیم چرا اینقدر قیمتهای توسعه پارس جنوبی نجومیه
کالای ایرانی هم که کمتر استفاده میکنن


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's historical Car museum opens*​These cars all have a history related to Iran .Few of the cars are very rare in the world. 

*افتتاح موزه خودروهای تاریخی ایران*
موزه خودروهای تاریخی ایران صبح ۱ آبان ۱۴۰۰ با حضور سید پرویز فتاح رئیس بنیاد مستضعفان و سید عزت الله ضرغامی وزیر میراث فرهنگی، گردشگری و صنایع دستی با نمایش ۶۱ وسیله نقلیه منحصر به فرد تاریخی متعلق به دوران قاجار و پهلوی افتتاح شد. این موزه که با هزینه ای معادل ۱۲۰ میلیارد تومان توسط موسسه موزه های بنیاد مستضعفان احداث شده، در فضایی به وسعت ۱۱ هزار متر مربع، خودروهای تاریخی را در ۴ سالن به نمایش عمومی می گذارد. از مهمترین خودروهای به نمایش درآمده در این موزه ارزشمند، نمایش تنها خودروی مرسدس بنز k۵۰۰ با اتوبان کوریر در جهان است که در کنار نمایش اولین مدل خودروی تولیدی کارخانه رولزرویس تحت عنوان سیلور گوست متعلق به احمد شاه قاجار در معرض دید عموم قرار گرفته است.نمایش کالسکه سلطنتی ناصرالدین شاه قاجار نیز از دیگر ویژگی های این مجموعه بی نظیر است.


​*




































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran's historical Car museum opens*​These cars all have a history related to Iran .Few of the cars are very rare in the world.
> 
> *افتتاح موزه خودروهای تاریخی ایران*
> موزه خودروهای تاریخی ایران صبح ۱ آبان ۱۴۰۰ با حضور سید پرویز فتاح رئیس بنیاد مستضعفان و سید عزت الله ضرغامی وزیر میراث فرهنگی، گردشگری و صنایع دستی با نمایش ۶۱ وسیله نقلیه منحصر به فرد تاریخی متعلق به دوران قاجار و پهلوی افتتاح شد. این موزه که با هزینه ای معادل ۱۲۰ میلیارد تومان توسط موسسه موزه های بنیاد مستضعفان احداث شده، در فضایی به وسعت ۱۱ هزار متر مربع، خودروهای تاریخی را در ۴ سالن به نمایش عمومی می گذارد. از مهمترین خودروهای به نمایش درآمده در این موزه ارزشمند، نمایش تنها خودروی مرسدس بنز k۵۰۰ با اتوبان کوریر در جهان است که در کنار نمایش اولین مدل خودروی تولیدی کارخانه رولزرویس تحت عنوان سیلور گوست متعلق به احمد شاه قاجار در معرض دید عموم قرار گرفته است.نمایش کالسکه سلطنتی ناصرالدین شاه قاجار نیز از دیگر ویژگی های این مجموعه بی نظیر است.
> 
> 
> ​*
> View attachment 787344
> 
> View attachment 787345
> 
> View attachment 787346
> 
> View attachment 787347
> 
> View attachment 787348
> 
> View attachment 787349
> 
> View attachment 787352
> 
> View attachment 787351
> 
> View attachment 787353
> *


I would have expected the carriages to have been destroyed around 1979/80 and a lot of the vehicles to have disappeared altogether! Seems there was disciplined accounting on the part of the revolutionaries who stormed the palaces and the Markazi Bank vaults. 
Now I remembered something that I've been meaning to ask for a while from people who might be in the know. How much of the crown jewels, if any, did farah & ashraf and co. steal from the Markazi vaults and how much of the material, if any, disappear after the revolution? I've seen recent pictures of a lot of the well known items like the swords, dinner ware, globe, and thrones, etc but what about the vast amount of loose diamonds and gems?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Raghfarm007 said:


> probabley asked a few reasonable questions and offended one of the Mods.
> I keep saying, we need our own forum, otherwise it will be like this all the time, one of us will get banned for no good reason.
> 
> By the way bro, are you Pedram from the old IMF??


We tried to do that once with @Dariush the Great and the late @Philosopher. Only @Blue In Green joined us. Nobody else visited our website.

Do not count on Iranians to do something collectively. This is why our country is in its today's shape. Because we do not stand behind each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

QWECXZ said:


> We tried to do that once with @Dariush the Great and the late @Philosopher. Only @Blue In Green joined us. Nobody else visited our website.
> 
> Do not count on Iranians to do something collectively. This is why our country is in its today's shape. Because we do not stand behind each other.


There were other people coming and going there and the live chat was sometimes pretty active. I remember posting a bunch and creating some threads around Jan 2020 but then the site got hacked and a lot of the material was lost and it started to fizzle out from that point on. Whatever forum is created, it has to be very robust to hacking because I remember how hacking in the past also messed up the other forums too; not that this is the only issue with the other forums in the past. There was also one by Kermanshah but that one didn't gain much traction because it was competing with the IMF at its pinnacle.


----------



## QWECXZ

WudangMaster said:


> There were other people coming and going there and the live chat was sometimes pretty active. I remember posting a bunch and creating some threads around Jan 2020 but then the site got hacked and a lot of the material was lost and it started to fizzle out from that point on. Whatever forum is created, it has to be very robust to hacking because I remember how hacking in the past also messed up the other forums too; not that this is the only issue with the other forums in the past. There was also one by Kermanshah but that one didn't gain much traction because it was competing with the IMF at its pinnacle.


I'm not sure we're talking about the same forum though. The one I'm talking about was never hacked.


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

@QWECXZ ...did you say late Philosopher...did he die..I hope not.


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ ...did you say late Philosopher...did he die..I hope not.


No, hopefully not. I meant it in a humorous way because he hasn't been around for a long time. I hope he's alive and doing pretty well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

QWECXZ said:


> We tried to do that once with @Dariush the Great and the late @Philosopher. Only @Blue In Green joined us. Nobody else visited our website.
> 
> Do not count on Iranians to do something collectively. This is why our country is in its today's shape. Because we do not stand behind each other.



The last Iranian forum was too complicated.... it just has too many pages. I think a simple forum, just like this one, with a few sticky topics all in one page would work, especially now that we can´t discuss anything freely here.
I was even thinking of going back to WAFF, not sure how many people were with us back then.... at least in WAFF you had freedom of speech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran's historical Car museum opens*​These cars all have a history related to Iran .Few of the cars are very rare in the world.
> 
> *افتتاح موزه خودروهای تاریخی ایران*
> موزه خودروهای تاریخی ایران صبح ۱ آبان ۱۴۰۰ با حضور سید پرویز فتاح رئیس بنیاد مستضعفان و سید عزت الله ضرغامی وزیر میراث فرهنگی، گردشگری و صنایع دستی با نمایش ۶۱ وسیله نقلیه منحصر به فرد تاریخی متعلق به دوران قاجار و پهلوی افتتاح شد. این موزه که با هزینه ای معادل ۱۲۰ میلیارد تومان توسط موسسه موزه های بنیاد مستضعفان احداث شده، در فضایی به وسعت ۱۱ هزار متر مربع، خودروهای تاریخی را در ۴ سالن به نمایش عمومی می گذارد. از مهمترین خودروهای به نمایش درآمده در این موزه ارزشمند، نمایش تنها خودروی مرسدس بنز k۵۰۰ با اتوبان کوریر در جهان است که در کنار نمایش اولین مدل خودروی تولیدی کارخانه رولزرویس تحت عنوان سیلور گوست متعلق به احمد شاه قاجار در معرض دید عموم قرار گرفته است.نمایش کالسکه سلطنتی ناصرالدین شاه قاجار نیز از دیگر ویژگی های این مجموعه بی نظیر است.
> 
> 
> ​*
> View attachment 787344
> 
> View attachment 787345
> 
> View attachment 787346
> 
> View attachment 787347
> 
> View attachment 787348
> 
> View attachment 787349
> 
> View attachment 787352
> 
> View attachment 787351
> 
> View attachment 787353
> *



A lot more pics here. Will defenetly visit it next time Imin Tehran.









عکس/ افتتاح موزه خودروهای تاریخی ایران


موزه خودروهای تاریخی ایران، شنبه یکم آبان‌ماه با حضور پرویز فتاح رئیس بنیاد مستضعفان و عزت‌اله ضرغامی وزیر میراث‌فرهنگی برگزار شد.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Raghfarm007 said:


> The last Iranian forum was too complicated.... it just has too many pages. I think a simple forum, just like this one, with a few sticky topics all in one page would work, especially now that we can´t discuss anything freely here.
> I was even thinking of going back to WAFF, not sure how many people were with us back then.... at least in WAFF you had freedom of speech.


I'm not sure if it was that. I mean after nearly a week, we had only 5 members or so. And 3 of them were Dariush, Philosopher and me. 
If it were what you said, people could join and ask us to change it. I myself thought it was too complicated and had to get simplified, but nobody even bothered to join to make things better. So, the whole thing died after just a few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> I'm not sure if it was that. I mean after nearly a week, we had only 5 members or so. And 3 of them were Dariush, Philosopher and me.
> If it were what you said, people could join and ask us to change it. I myself thought it was too complicated and had to get simplified, but nobody even bothered to join to make things better. So, the whole thing died after just a few days.



I think it's better to just let the idea of a new IMF coming to fruition, die, since nobody is willing to go through the motions to get a website started, take care of said website (which would be extremely niche anyways) and stick with it for the long-haul.

Biggest issue any future Iranian-military-forum faces is population size. Let's be completely honest with ourselves here gentlemen. Those of use who are interested (wholeheartedly) in Iranian military related news and development number in the dozens as far as people "we know". As in, those we've seen posting every now and then or regularly. But the forum will never truly grow, just not enough people that are into it.

It's better off to stay here (i know it sucks here but it's better than nothing) rather than go try yet again and most likely fail.

Anyways..... Twitter, independent blogposts and PDF are enough for us to indulge in what brought us together in the first-place. Which is our mutual interest in Iran and the Iranian military.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dani92

aryobarzan said:


> China today formally re-declared unification of Taiwan as policy...Iran should also declare the re-unification of Azarbiajan currently under Baku regime as a policy..when Iran detonates her first A bomb then it will be the time to make the move...no one will dare to challenge that...Iran has the same rights as China.


Well I always say if I was in the shoes of these dogs I wouldnt bark at the golestan and turkmanchay treaties or even mention them because these treates say tha fake Baku republic belong to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dani92

TheImmortal said:


> They are building an alternate route.
> 
> Raisi isn’t going to storm the border region.
> 
> I think Iran would only storm and seize nakhchivan if Azeribaijan tries to invade Armenia with Turkish help. Iran must have free access to Georgia based on international law and if that is threatened then I can see Iran taking away Azeribaijan’s only land route to Turkey which would cost the Turk wannabes ALOT.
> 
> Also Iranians like to be a bit dramatic. If I had a dollar for everytime someone in Iran threatened to hurt me or kill me, I’d be able to afford to raise an army.
> 
> He’s basically telling them to back off or Iran will settle the score for this spat at a time of their choosing.


If the Iranians siezed karabakh from Armenia from the beginning Baku dogs wouldn’t even dare to bring erdogan dogs and Zionist dogs to that region but the rouhani regime believed it they stay neutral that aliyev will not go against them which was a mistake and above all that they claim that Iran helped Armenia which if Iran really wanted to help Armenia aliyev dogs wouldn’t even take inch of karabakh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

QWECXZ said:


> We tried to do that once with @Dariush the Great and the late @Philosopher. Only @Blue In Green joined us. Nobody else visited our website.
> 
> Do not count on Iranians to do something collectively. This is why our country is in its today's shape. Because we do not stand behind each other.


your website was in english ...


----------



## aryobarzan

Raghfarm007 said:


>


They have done a great job ..very professional presentation.. but in my opinion they should call it "historical" car museum ..Technically speaking any car older than 25 years is considered "classical"..50 years and older is "Antique" car..these cars have all had a "historical background" in Iran and are a mixture of classical and antique cars. I love to have seen some closeby..once I went to war museum in Ottawa where "Hitlers" bullet proof mercedes was on display. Windshield had an actual bullet hole in it .


----------



## WudangMaster

1. All pan t*** insects inside the country need to be gathered and skinned alive asap!
2. Something needs to be done in the region before the evil cannibal roaches get out of control!
3. All other pan movements also need to be gathered and sent to special camps where they are converted to organic fertilizer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## dani92

Iran should pressure these dogs to change the name of their fake country just like the fake republic of Macedonia changed the name of their country. It’s funny these dogs bark at Russian imperialism yet they spread their Russian historical revisionism specially about the fake name of Baku republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452335127061794821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452334046831423496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452330173181964288
گاهی توویتهای مجید دلبندم خوبه
اگر برجامی باشه نفع عملی ملاکه نه صرفا اذیت کردن و هزینه تراشی برای بایدن

البته اگر برجامی باشه و نفعی تهش مونده باشه
اون هم برجامی سه ساله یا نهایت هفت ساله 

غروب برجام پرزیدنت جمهوریخواه بعدیه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

The saga continues...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

@Shawnee

نظریه‌ات راجع به طمع و اینها رو یادت میاد؟
از ۳ هفته پیش که شما ۲ نفر شدید معتقد بودید که وقت خرید شیبا نیست (وقتی شیبا تو ۲ شب یک دفعه بیش از ۲ برابر شده بود)، شیبا فقط صعودی بوده و بعد از اون چهار برابر شده

این تازه تو شرایطی هست که بیت کوین نزدیک ۱۲٪ سقوط داشته تو این چند روز

یک بار دیگه به وضوح نشون داده شد که بازار یک مارتینگل هست و کاملاً غیرقابل پیش‌بینی​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> 
> نظریه‌ات راجع به طمع و اینها رو یادت میاد؟
> از ۳ هفته پیش که شما ۲ نفر شدید معتقد بودید که وقت خرید شیبا نیست (وقتی شیبا تو ۲ شب یک دفعه بیش از ۲ برابر شده بود)، شیبا فقط صعودی بوده و بعد از اون چهار برابر شده
> 
> این تازه تو شرایطی هست که بیت کوین نزدیک ۱۲٪ سقوط داشته تو این چند روز
> 
> یک بار دیگه به وضوح نشون داده شد که بازار یک مارتینگل هست و کاملاً غیرقابل پیش‌بینی​



* اشتباه کردم*

من قدرت لشکر جوانک های شیبا و هیجان و عشقشون رو‌ندیدم

وقتی پای عشق بی حساب این لشکر باشه که مثل بسیجی های بی ترمز هستند تکنیکال و بنیاد رو هواست

همان طور که بسیجی بی ترمز بر اف ۳۵ پیروز میشه
لشکر شیبا هم بر دات و آدا پیروز شد

اشتباه کردم
به کد نگاه کردم و تعداد خرید و بنیاد
به رقم ها نگاه کردم
نه به عشق و پاکاری خریدار پشتش
به بنیاد نگاه کردم و تکنیکال

*من هنوز شیبا رو نفروختم چون این قدر خرید قوی بود*

وقتی خریدم میدونستم بالا میاد ولی نه ده برابر
*چنین چیزی نادره*
ده برابر شده
هنوز هشتاد درصد معاملات خریده

*بهم تا حالا هزار درصد سود داده
کاش بیشتر خریده بودم*

*امثال شیبا لشکر هیجانی اند. اینها نادرند و تاریخی! و بر بنیاد و تکنیکال پیروزند
من محاسبه گر آدا و دات بودم
همون حسابگری که خودم منتقدش بودم*

-------------------
خلاصه
شیبا تحلیلی نیست 
هیجانیه و با دل کار داره نه مغز
ولی خیلی چیزها تحلیل ه
@QWECXZ​


----------



## yavar

Gen Mobin Taliban Afghanistan insults the government president of Iran لویزیون آریانا افغانستان: جنرال مبین طالبان افغانستان توهین به حکومت و رئیس جمهور ایران


Blue-ray quality, localized dubbing, interactive bullet comments and spinoff shows. WeTV provides exclusive and advanced immersive video viewing service.




wetv.vip


----------



## sha ah

How many countries in the world can even produce Covid-19 vaccines, let alone while under sanctions like Iran ? Yes they're overcoming hurdles but they're still producing a significant amount. 

Right now Covid cases are down in Iran and this last week 8 million doses were given out. Iran is doing pretty good in the big picture. In Russia only 30% or so are vaccinated and 1000+ a day are dying. 

Vaccine hesitancy is just as big of a problem as vaccine procurement/production and distribution.
















Iranitaakharin said:


> Please be more realistic and consider the facts of the vaccination production
> 
> I am sure you recall that 50 million doses of the Barakat vaccine were going to be ready by the end of Shahriar and yet only 10 million of the 19 million produced by the end of Mehr have been delivered to the Health Ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

خدا ییش ببین چطور فروش بزرگ نهنگ رو چنان
جمع کردند که اسپایک زد
اردر بوک با خرید خرده پا پاک شد

معمولا قیمت سقوط آزاد میکنه

تحلیلگرا توی کف این اسپایک اند
این قابل تحلیله؟؟؟؟
خریدار رسما داره روی مین میره​ 
@QWECXZ


----------



## aryobarzan

*A village in northern Iran:*















*And a city in the heart of desert..City of YAZD.. Masterpieces of Iranian architecture in the world's largest Adobe town







*




*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## TheImmortal

Very intresting allegations if true. Means Iran is prepared to invade Azerbaijan breakaway province if Armenia is threatened.


_According to the report, which cited no sources, as Azerbaijan forces were advancing westward toward Zangilan along the Aras River, which forms the border with Iran, they ran into an Iranian unit that had crossed the border and blocked the road. 

The Iranian field commanders said they were there to safeguard a strategic dam at Khudaferin. Azerbaijani commanders on the ground were unable to resolve the situation and retreated to another town, Soltanli, 14 kilometers away “to avoid the risk of clashes with Iranian forces and the opening of a second front.”_






__





Azerbaijan retakes offensive in rhetorical war with Iran


Azerbaijan is stepping up its rhetorical counteroffensive against Iran, airing a seemingly orchestrated series of allegations of treachery on the part of Tehran.




eurasianet.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Very intresting allegations if true. Means Iran is prepared to invade Azerbaijan breakaway province if Armenia is threatened.
> 
> 
> _According to the report, which cited no sources, as Azerbaijan forces were advancing westward toward Zangilan along the Aras River, which forms the border with Iran, they ran into an Iranian unit that had crossed the border and blocked the road.
> 
> The Iranian field commanders said they were there to safeguard a strategic dam at Khudaferin. Azerbaijani commanders on the ground were unable to resolve the situation and retreated to another town, Soltanli, 14 kilometers away “to avoid the risk of clashes with Iranian forces and the opening of a second front.”_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azerbaijan retakes offensive in rhetorical war with Iran
> 
> 
> Azerbaijan is stepping up its rhetorical counteroffensive against Iran, airing a seemingly orchestrated series of allegations of treachery on the part of Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eurasianet.org



Welcome back bro!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> Very intresting allegations if true. Means Iran is prepared to invade Azerbaijan breakaway province if Armenia is threatened.
> 
> 
> _According to the report, which cited no sources, as Azerbaijan forces were advancing westward toward Zangilan along the Aras River, which forms the border with Iran, they ran into an Iranian unit that had crossed the border and blocked the road.
> 
> The Iranian field commanders said they were there to safeguard a strategic dam at Khudaferin. Azerbaijani commanders on the ground were unable to resolve the situation and retreated to another town, Soltanli, 14 kilometers away “to avoid the risk of clashes with Iranian forces and the opening of a second front.”_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azerbaijan retakes offensive in rhetorical war with Iran
> 
> 
> Azerbaijan is stepping up its rhetorical counteroffensive against Iran, airing a seemingly orchestrated series of allegations of treachery on the part of Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eurasianet.org


welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> * اشتباه کردم*
> 
> من قدرت لشکر جوانک های شیبا و هیجان و عشقشون رو‌ندیدم
> 
> وقتی پای عشق بی حساب این لشکر باشه که مثل بسیجی های بی ترمز هستند تکنیکال و بنیاد رو هواست
> 
> همان طور که بسیجی بی ترمز بر اف ۳۵ پیروز میشه
> لشکر شیبا هم بر دات و آدا پیروز شد
> 
> اشتباه کردم
> به کد نگاه کردم و تعداد خرید و بنیاد
> به رقم ها نگاه کردم
> نه به عشق و پاکاری خریدار پشتش
> به بنیاد نگاه کردم و تکنیکال
> 
> *من هنوز شیبا رو نفروختم چون این قدر خرید قوی بود*
> 
> وقتی خریدم میدونستم بالا میاد ولی نه ده برابر
> *چنین چیزی نادره*
> ده برابر شده
> هنوز هشتاد درصد معاملات خریده
> 
> *بهم تا حالا هزار درصد سود داده
> کاش بیشتر خریده بودم*
> 
> *امثال شیبا لشکر هیجانی اند. اینها نادرند و تاریخی! و بر بنیاد و تکنیکال پیروزند
> من محاسبه گر آدا و دات بودم
> همون حسابگری که خودم منتقدش بودم*
> 
> -------------------
> خلاصه
> شیبا تحلیلی نیست
> هیجانیه و با دل کار داره نه مغز
> ولی خیلی چیزها تحلیل ه
> @QWECXZ​


حقیقت‌اش من خیلی به تحلیل تکنیکال اعتقاد و اعتماد ندارم
چرا باید گذشته شاخص تصمیمات آینده بازیگران بزرگ بازار (وال‌ها) رو پیش‌بینی کنه؟
مثلاً گذشته یه شاخص می‌تونه تعیین کنه فرد اولی که بیش‌ترین سهم اون بازار رو داره کی بخشی از پولش رو می‌کشه بیرون؟ کی ازدواج می‌کنه؟ کی بچه دار می‌شه؟ کی می‌میره؟

کلاً از دید من تحلیل تکنیکال از بیخ و بن مزخرف هست و فقط تحلیل بنیادی ارزشمند هست اون هم برای کسانی که دید سرمایه‌گذاری دارند (وگرنه برای ترید کردن تحلیل بنیادی حتی به نتیجه‌گیری غلط هم می‌تونه ختم بشه)
تنها چیزی که ارزشمند هست همون چیزی هست که اکثراً بهش دسترسی ندارن و اون اطلاعات خارج از بازار هست
مثل گروه‌های پامپ و دامپ بزرگ با نقدینگی بالا یا خبرهای دست اول از بازیگران بزرگ و اینها
همون رانت خودمون به نوع و عبارت دیگه

----------------------------

صرفاً برای ثبت در تاریخ

همون طور که بارها گفته شده برنامه هسته‌ای غیرنظامی ایران اگه به هر هدفی جز گسترش توان هسته‌ای ایران به شکل پنهان باشه جوکی بیش نیست و فقط ضرر روی ضرر بوده و خواهد بود مگر اینکه به توسعه سلاح‌های اتمی قدرتمند منجر بشه
امروز هم برای ثبت در تاریخ گفته بشه که این طرح‌های احمقانه مثل طرح صیانت خیانتی بیش نیست

کشوری که زیرساخت‌های مهم خودش رو روی ماهواره‌های دشمن‌هاش (عربستان و امارات) پشتیبانی می‌کنه جای کس‌شعرهایی مثل یوتیوب و اینستاگرام ملی باید فکر استقلال زیرساخت‌های مهم‌اش از کشورهای دشمن منطقه‌ای باشه. خیلی از زیرساخت‌های مهم کشور چه از نظر اقتصادی چه از نظر اطلاعاتی وابسته به کشورهایی مثل ترکیه و امارات و عربستان و ... هستند
روشن هست که این فقط نوک کوه یخ هست وگرنه مثل همه دنیا تمام زیرساخت‌های مهم کشور دست آمریکا و اسرائیل و اروپا هستند چون تکنولوژی مال غرب هست تا روزی که چین قدرت اصلی جهانی بشه که اون وقت هم باز کشور وابستگی ما تغییر می‌کنه نه اصل داستان
در مورد وابستگی به غرب جای انتقاد نیست چون متاسفانه دنیا فعلاً این شکلی هست
اما اینی که چهارتا کشور ۲ زاری که حتی کوچکترین تکنولوژی‌های بومی رو ندارند مثل عربستان و امارات همه اطلاعات زیرساخت‌ها ما دستشون باشه خیلی جای بحث و انتقاد هست و چیزی جز خیانت نمی‌شه نامش رو گذاشت

و بدتر از همه این هست که یک مشت احمق به جای توسعه برنامه فضایی ایران که ۸ سال درجا زد چسبیدن به اینستاگرام و تلگرام. الان باید ناهید ۲ رو پرتاب کرده بودیم و آماده پرتاب ناهید ۳ می‌شدیم​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> حقیقت‌اش من خیلی به تحلیل تکنیکال اعتقاد و اعتماد ندارم
> چرا باید گذشته شاخص تصمیمات آینده بازیگران بزرگ بازار (وال‌ها) رو پیش‌بینی کنه؟
> مثلاً گذشته یه شاخص می‌تونه تعیین کنه فرد اولی که بیش‌ترین سهم اون بازار رو داره کی بخشی از پولش رو می‌کشه بیرون؟ کی ازدواج می‌کنه؟ کی بچه دار می‌شه؟ کی می‌میره؟
> 
> کلاً از دید من تحلیل تکنیکال از بیخ و بن مزخرف هست و فقط تحلیل بنیادی ارزشمند هست اون هم برای کسانی که دید سرمایه‌گذاری دارند (وگرنه برای ترید کردن تحلیل بنیادی حتی به نتیجه‌گیری غلط هم می‌تونه ختم بشه)
> تنها چیزی که ارزشمند هست همون چیزی هست که اکثراً بهش دسترسی ندارن و اون اطلاعات خارج از بازار هست
> مثل گروه‌های پامپ و دامپ بزرگ با نقدینگی بالا یا خبرهای دست اول از بازیگران بزرگ و اینها
> همون رانت خودمون به نوع و عبارت دیگه
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> صرفاً برای ثبت در تاریخ
> 
> همون طور که بارها گفته شده برنامه هسته‌ای غیرنظامی ایران اگه به هر هدفی جز گسترش توان هسته‌ای ایران به شکل پنهان باشه جوکی بیش نیست و فقط ضرر روی ضرر بوده و خواهد بود مگر اینکه به توسعه سلاح‌های اتمی قدرتمند منجر بشه
> امروز هم برای ثبت در تاریخ گفته بشه که این طرح‌های احمقانه مثل طرح صیانت خیانتی بیش نیست
> 
> کشوری که زیرساخت‌های مهم خودش رو روی ماهواره‌های دشمن‌هاش (عربستان و امارات) پشتیبانی می‌کنه جای کس‌شعرهایی مثل یوتیوب و اینستاگرام ملی باید فکر استقلال زیرساخت‌های مهم‌اش از کشورهای دشمن منطقه‌ای باشه. خیلی از زیرساخت‌های مهم کشور چه از نظر اقتصادی چه از نظر اطلاعاتی وابسته به کشورهایی مثل ترکیه و امارات و عربستان و ... هستند
> روشن هست که این فقط نوک کوه یخ هست وگرنه مثل همه دنیا تمام زیرساخت‌های مهم کشور دست آمریکا و اسرائیل و اروپا هستند چون تکنولوژی مال غرب هست تا روزی که چین قدرت اصلی جهانی بشه که اون وقت هم باز کشور وابستگی ما تغییر می‌کنه نه اصل داستان
> در مورد وابستگی به غرب جای انتقاد نیست چون متاسفانه دنیا فعلاً این شکلی هست
> اما اینی که چهارتا کشور ۲ زاری که حتی کوچکترین تکنولوژی‌های بومی رو ندارند مثل عربستان و امارات همه اطلاعات زیرساخت‌ها ما دستشون باشه خیلی جای بحث و انتقاد هست و چیزی جز خیانت نمی‌شه نامش رو گذاشت
> 
> و بدتر از همه این هست که یک مشت احمق به جای توسعه برنامه فضایی ایران که ۸ سال درجا زد چسبیدن به اینستاگرام و تلگرام. الان باید ناهید ۲ رو پرتاب کرده بودیم و آماده پرتاب ناهید ۳ می‌شدیم​



تحلیل تکنیکال پر اشکاله ولی حداقل به خاطر باور عمومی نسبت به خطوط تکنیکال اثر روانی داره

میگی خیلیش شبه علمه قبول ولی اثر روانی خیلی مهمه
من اصلا سراغ فسمت شبه علمش نمیرم

تکنیکال کمک میکنه تابلو خوانی کنی
که دیگه شبه علم‌نیست

نهنگ ها هم شکار نهنگ بزرگتر میشن
نهنگ بودن سخته

شیبا شیت کوین هیجانیه
هیجان تحلیل نداره ولی من با همین شبه علم تکنیکال با خطوط رشد هیجانی پارابولیک شیبا تقریبا در اوج خارج شدم
خیلی کلاسیک بود اون قسمتش
اگر چه اولش نمیدونستم ده برابر میشه خوب کلاسیک پیش رفت

حالا شیبا شق القمر کرده و شده کوین نهم فعلا
------------
و در مورد مسایل هسته ای و‌ پیشرفت واقعی هسته ای ایران خیلی بحث کردیم و دلایل گفتیم
من شبیه پرای و لوییس فکر میکنم

*بگذار تاریخ ببینه کدوم درستتر بوده*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454582647318007808


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> تحلیل تکنیکال پر اشکاله ولی حداقل به خاطر باور عمومی نسبت به خطوط تکنیکال اثر روانی داره
> 
> میگی خیلیش شبه علمه قبول ولی اثر روانی خیلی مهمه
> من اصلا سراغ فسمت شبه علمش نمیرم
> 
> تکنیکال کمک میکنه تابلو خوانی کنی
> که دیگه شبه علم‌نیست
> 
> نهنگ ها هم شکار نهنگ بزرگتر میشن
> نهنگ بودن سخته
> 
> شیبا شیت کوین هیجانیه
> هیجان تحلیل نداره ولی من با همین شبه علم تکنیکال با خطوط رشد هیجانی پارابولیک شیبا تقریبا در اوج خارج شدم
> خیلی کلاسیک بود اون قسمتش
> اگر چه اولش نمیدونستم ده برابر میشه خوب کلاسیک پیش رفت
> 
> حالا شیبا شق القمر کرده و شده کوین نهم فعلا
> ------------
> و در مورد مسایل هسته ای و‌ پیشرفت واقعی هسته ای ایران خیلی بحث کردیم و دلایل گفتیم
> من شبیه پرای و لوییس فکر میکنم
> 
> *بگذار تاریخ ببینه کدوم درستتر بوده*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454582647318007808


من منکر اثر روانی و تلقینی تحلیل تکنیکال نیستم
اما این رو باید در نظر داشت که همین حس درست بودن تحلیل تکنیکال می‌تونه سرنخی برای بازیگران بزرگ برای بهم زدن قاعده باشه
یه بازیگر با سهام زیاد می‌تونه خیلی راحت علیه تحلیل تکنیکال عمل کنه و بزنه زیر میز

بهرحال یه زنجیره پایان‌دار هست. یه بزرگترین نهنگی وجود داره
حالا این بزرگترین نهنگ در طول زمان تغییر می‌کنه اما در وجود داشتن‌اش که شک نیست

بازارها هم مثل اکثر پدیده‌های طبیعی توزیع دم ضخیم دارند
همون قاعده‌های ۸۰ - ۲۰ و ۹۰ - ۱۰ معروف

جهت بازار توسط شاید حداکثر ۲۰٪ از سهام‌دارها مشخص بشه که ۸۰٪ سهام رو دارند. ۸۰٪ باقی سهام‌دارها اثرگذاری قابل توجهی ندارند

من قبول دارم شیبا هیجانی هست اما بحث من هم از اول این بود که با یک فرآیند تصادفی طرف هستیم که تاریخچه‌اش هیچ چیز معنی‌داری درباره این لحظه به بعدش نمی‌گه. مثال‌های مثل شیبا نمونه‌های روزمره‌ای از این نظریه هستند

-------------------------

به نظرم الان آرامش پیش از طوفان هست و این ۲ - ۳ سال خیلی داستان‌های عجیبی پیش میاد

این نگرانی وجود داره که داستان‌های سال ۲۰۰۴ تکرار بشه
یک خرید بزرگ نظامی از روسیه. دادن کارت بازی کردن با ایران به روسیه با این خرید
چرخش ۱۸۰ درجه‌ای همه واقعیت‌های برجام و زیرتوافق زدن آمریکا و اروپا در رسانه‌ها و مقصر نشون دادن ایران
خالی کردن پشت ایران توسط روسیه و چین پس از بستن قراردادهای آن‌چنانی با اونها

شرایط روز به روز داره بیشتر شبیه ۲۰۰۴ می‌شه و به نظر میاد ایران تو یک بازی خیلی بدی که تکرار شونده هست افتاده
اگه محاسبات طرف مقابل بهم نخوره به زودی (قبل از ۲۰۲۵) شاهد بازگشت همه تحریم‌های سازمان ملل علیه ایران خواهیم بود
و حتی صدور قطعنامه پنجم علیه ایران و وتو نکردن دوباره اون توسط روسیه و چین

امیدوارم دولت رئیسی کم‌کاری‌های دولت روحانی رو بتونه جبران کنه​


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من منکر اثر روانی و تلقینی تحلیل تکنیکال نیستم
> اما این رو باید در نظر داشت که همین حس درست بودن تحلیل تکنیکال می‌تونه سرنخی برای بازیگران بزرگ برای بهم زدن قاعده باشه
> یه بازیگر با سهام زیاد می‌تونه خیلی راحت علیه تحلیل تکنیکال عمل کنه و بزنه زیر میز
> 
> بهرحال یه زنجیره پایان‌دار هست. یه بزرگترین نهنگی وجود داره
> حالا این بزرگترین نهنگ در طول زمان تغییر می‌کنه اما در وجود داشتن‌اش که شک نیست
> 
> بازارها هم مثل اکثر پدیده‌های طبیعی توزیع دم ضخیم دارند
> همون قاعده‌های ۸۰ - ۲۰ و ۹۰ - ۱۰ معروف
> 
> جهت بازار توسط شاید حداکثر ۲۰٪ از سهام‌دارها مشخص بشه که ۸۰٪ سهام رو دارند. ۸۰٪ باقی سهام‌دارها اثرگذاری قابل توجهی ندارند
> 
> من قبول دارم شیبا هیجانی هست اما بحث من هم از اول این بود که با یک فرآیند تصادفی طرف هستیم که تاریخچه‌اش هیچ چیز معنی‌داری درباره این لحظه به بعدش نمی‌گه. مثال‌های مثل شیبا نمونه‌های روزمره‌ای از این نظریه هستند
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> به نظرم الان آرامش پیش از طوفان هست و این ۲ - ۳ سال خیلی داستان‌های عجیبی پیش میاد
> 
> این نگرانی وجود داره که داستان‌های سال ۲۰۰۴ تکرار بشه
> یک خرید بزرگ نظامی از روسیه. دادن کارت بازی کردن با ایران به روسیه با این خرید
> چرخش ۱۸۰ درجه‌ای همه واقعیت‌های برجام و زیرتوافق زدن آمریکا و اروپا در رسانه‌ها و مقصر نشون دادن ایران
> خالی کردن پشت ایران توسط روسیه و چین پس از بستن قراردادهای آن‌چنانی با اونها
> 
> شرایط روز به روز داره بیشتر شبیه ۲۰۰۴ می‌شه و به نظر میاد ایران تو یک بازی خیلی بدی که تکرار شونده هست افتاده
> اگه محاسبات طرف مقابل بهم نخوره به زودی (قبل از ۲۰۲۵) شاهد بازگشت همه تحریم‌های سازمان ملل علیه ایران خواهیم بود
> و حتی صدور قطعنامه پنجم علیه ایران و وتو نکردن دوباره اون توسط روسیه و چین
> 
> امیدوارم دولت رئیسی کم‌کاری‌های دولت روحانی رو بتونه جبران کنه​



یکی از تکنیکهای نهنگ شکستن خطوط و عمل اولیه متضاده
اینکه چطور نهنگ وارد میشه خودش کتابیه

البته نهنگ هم میتونه با کوچکترین اشتباه نابود بشه 
نهنگ بزرگتر همیشه هست

اول من فکر کردم تو خیلی از من تکنیکال تر فکر میکنی چون ربات کار بودی

من خیلی تکنیکال فکر نمیکنم ولی بهش نگاه میکنم

اون روشی که برات کار میکنه خوبه
------
یک بار گفتی بایدن فرصتی ه برای ایران تا راحتتر کار کنه

سطح تنش بالا خواهد رفت ولی هنوز بایدن فرصته

بایدن نیازی به داشتن برجام نداره تا باز رای بیاره
جنگی نشه و گندی بالا نیاد براش کافیه​


----------



## Shawnee

نکته ظریف 

دقت کردی کرپتو تنها جایی ه که با نهنگ یهودی اشباع نشده

سکه های اصلی سازنده غیر یهودی دارند

روزنبرگ ها و گلد من ها در دنیای کریپتو نادرند​


----------



## Hack-Hook

WudangMaster said:


>


well honestly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> یکی از تکنیکهای نهنگ شکستن خطوط و عمل اولیه متضاده
> اینکه چطور نهنگ وارد میشه خودش کتابیه
> 
> البته نهنگ هم میتونه با کوچکترین اشتباه نابود بشه
> نهنگ بزرگتر همیشه هست
> 
> اول من فکر کردم تو خیلی از من تکنیکال تر فکر میکنی چون ربات کار بودی
> 
> من خیلی تکنیکال فکر نمیکنم ولی بهش نگاه میکنم
> 
> اون روشی که برات کار میکنه خوبه
> ------
> یک بار گفتی بایدن فرصتی ه برای ایران تا راحتتر کار کنه
> 
> سطح تنش بالا خواهد رفت ولی هنوز بایدن فرصته
> 
> بایدن نیازی به داشتن برجام نداره تا باز رای بیاره
> جنگی نشه و گندی بالا نیاد براش کافیه​


من خودم کلاً به تحلیل تکنیکال اعتقاد ندارم
من نظریه‌ام همون تعداد معامله بالا با سود کم هست که برای ربات نوشتن عالیه
مثلاً هزار تراکنش با سود نیم درصد سرمایه رو ۱۴۶ برابر می‌کنه
یا اگه کسی هر روز ۱ درصد سرمایه‌اش رو افزایش بده سر سال ۳۷ برابر شده سرمایه‌اش

من معتقدم پیش‌بینی بازار فقط تو بازه‌های زمانی خیلی کم و نوسانات کم شدنی هست
همین که یک مقدار طمع کنی و دنبال پیش‌بینی با میزان تغییرات زیاد بری (مثلاً ۵٪ به بالا) احتمال شکست‌ات بالا می‌ره

--------------------------------
چیزی که من رو نگران می‌کنه تغییر تو لحن روسیه بعد از دیدار پوتین و بنت هست
چند روزی هست که روسیه داره مدام به ایران کنایه می‌زنه که چرا مذاکرات رو سریعتر شروع نمی‌کنه
و از اینکه ایران مدام می‌گه «به زودی» انتقاد می‌کنه
و از طرف دیگه هم بارها گفته که می‌خواد مذاکرات از جایی که ظریف تو خرداد انجام داده ادامه داده بشه
روسیه دوست داره ایران برجام رو ادامه بده بدون مزایاش

به نظر میاد روسیه دوباره داره به سمت حرکات ۲۰۰۴ می‌ره. همون لاشخوری‌ها و سوء استفاده‌ها
چین کمی قابل اعتمادتر هست اما اون هم دست کمی از روسیه نداره​


Shawnee said:


> نکته ظریف
> 
> دقت کردی کرپتو تنها جایی ه که با نهنگ یهودی اشباع نشده
> 
> سکه های اصلی سازنده غیر یهودی دارند
> 
> روزنبرگ ها و گلد من ها در دنیای کریپتو نادرند​


آره. نکته جالبی رو گفتی
البته یه نکته‌ای که هست اینه که یهودیان اروپای شرقی مثل روسیه و اینها رو نمی‌کنند که یهودی هستند
مطمئن باش سرمایه‌داران کلانی که یهودی باشند و رو نکنند کم نداریم تو رمزارزها​


----------



## aryobarzan

*40 years of Iranian emphasis on education and science has produced great results...Now Iran should go for Top 10 in the world.

Ranking of universities in the Islamic countries:*

The Leiden ranking system for the world's universities, unlike other ranking systems, does not calculate a single rank for the universities, but universities are ranked in all the existing criteria and indicators in Leiden system separately”.















CWTS Leiden Ranking


The CWTS Leiden Ranking 2022 offers important insights into the scientific performance of over 1300 major universities worldwide. Select your preferred indicators, generate results, and explore the performance of universities.




www.leidenranking.com




*VP: Iran-made electric cars to hit streets soon*
By
IFP Editorial Staff
-
October 29, 2021





> Iran’s Vice President for Scientific Affairs Sorena Sattari says the country has produced electric cars that have been approved to receive registration plates.


Sattari added that the electric cars will soon hit the streets and “you will see they are beautiful”.
Sattari added that Iran will unveil more technological and scientific achievements in the near future.
He also referred to Iran’s accomplishments in the pharmaceutical field, saying the production of vaccines by private firms is unprecedented in Iran but now Iranian companies are making jabs for influenza and Covid.
Sattari added that Iran has the biggest biotechnological system in the region and it ranks second in this regard after Japan.
He said the production of many medicines is also in the working for livestock, poultry and sea animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من خودم کلاً به تحلیل تکنیکال اعتقاد ندارم
> من نظریه‌ام همون تعداد معامله بالا با سود کم هست که برای ربات نوشتن عالیه
> مثلاً هزار تراکنش با سود نیم درصد سرمایه رو ۱۴۶ برابر می‌کنه
> یا اگه کسی هر روز ۱ درصد سرمایه‌اش رو افزایش بده سر سال ۳۷ برابر شده سرمایه‌اش
> 
> من معتقدم پیش‌بینی بازار فقط تو بازه‌های زمانی خیلی کم و نوسانات کم شدنی هست
> همین که یک مقدار طمع کنی و دنبال پیش‌بینی با میزان تغییرات زیاد بری (مثلاً ۵٪ به بالا) احتمال شکست‌ات بالا می‌ره
> 
> --------------------------------
> چیزی که من رو نگران می‌کنه تغییر تو لحن روسیه بعد از دیدار پوتین و بنت هست
> چند روزی هست که روسیه داره مدام به ایران کنایه می‌زنه که چرا مذاکرات رو سریعتر شروع نمی‌کنه
> و از اینکه ایران مدام می‌گه «به زودی» انتقاد می‌کنه
> و از طرف دیگه هم بارها گفته که می‌خواد مذاکرات از جایی که ظریف تو خرداد انجام داده ادامه داده بشه
> روسیه دوست داره ایران برجام رو ادامه بده بدون مزایاش
> 
> به نظر میاد روسیه دوباره داره به سمت حرکات ۲۰۰۴ می‌ره. همون لاشخوری‌ها و سوء استفاده‌ها
> چین کمی قابل اعتمادتر هست اما اون هم دست کمی از روسیه نداره
> 
> 
> آره. نکته جالبی رو گفتی
> البته یه نکته‌ای که هست اینه که یهودیان اروپای شرقی مثل روسیه و اینها رو نمی‌کنند که یهودی هستند
> مطمئن باش سرمایه‌داران کلانی که یهودی باشند و رو نکنند کم نداریم تو رمزارزها​



همین که کد مینویسی براش خودش تکنیکاله خوب​----------
روسیه دنبال منافع خودشه و همچنین چین

ما از بحران کریمه و تایوان نفع میبریم و آنها هم از بحران ما

مگر ما به کریمه فاطمیون فرستادیم که اونها به بحران ما وارد بشن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454827817582084106


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> همین که کد مینویسی براش خودش تکنیکاله خوب​----------
> روسیه دنبال منافع خودشه و همچنین چین
> 
> ما از بحران کریمه و تایوان نفع میبریم و آنها هم از بحران ما
> 
> مگر ما به کریمه فاطمیون فرستادیم که اونها به بحران ما وارد بشن​


نه دیگه تفاوت اساسی داره
تو تحلیل تکنیکال دنبال این هستیم که زمان خوب برای ورود و زمان خوب برای خروج رو پیدا کنیم یا تخمین بزنیم
تو چیزی که من می‌گم زمان خوب برای ورود و خروج بی‌معنی هست. هر موقعی به بازار می‌تونی وارد بشی
به شرطی که: ۱- بازار در همون زمان در فرآیند صعود یا سقوط شدید نباشه (مثلاً چند معامله اخیر بیشتر از ۶٪ قیمت رو نسبت به عدد بسته شدن ساعت پیش جا به جا نکرده باشه یا شاخص نسبت به ۲۴ ساعت گذشته بیشتر از ۱۲٪ بالا یا پایین نرفته باشه)، ۲- بازار راکد نباشه و درش معامله صورت بگیره (اینطوری نباشه که مثلاً ۲ روز هیچ کسی نخره یا نفروشه)

هر بازاری که این ۲ شرط رو داشته باشه رو صرف نظر از اینکه قیمت فعلی چقدر هست و کالای مورد مبادله چی هست و کجای نمودار هستیم می‌تونی وارد بشی و ازش سود کنی. اگر بازار یک بازار فعال نوسانی باشه که چه بهتر
---------------------------------------------

یه مقدار تفاوت می‌کنه. بحث سر این نیست که روسیه به نفع ما مداخله کنه
بحث سر این هست که روسیه به ضرر ما کار نکنه و از پشت خنجر نزنه مثل داستان اس-۳۰۰

درسته ما تو اوکراین فاطمیون نفرستادیم اما نرفتیم با اوکراین صحبت کنیم ازشون باجگیری کنیم که خنجر بزنیم
یا اینکه نمی‌ریم تنش بین اوکراین و روسیه رو شدیدتر از چیزی که هست بکنیم

البته طبیعتاً‌ توانایی ما به اندازه روسیه نیست و نمی‌خوام بگم می‌تونیم ولی نکردیم
اما منظورم این هست که بین مثالی که زده با شرایط ایران و برجام فرق وجود داره​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> نه دیگه تفاوت اساسی داره
> تو تحلیل تکنیکال دنبال این هستیم که زمان خوب برای ورود و زمان خوب برای خروج رو پیدا کنیم یا تخمین بزنیم
> تو چیزی که من می‌گم زمان خوب برای ورود و خروج بی‌معنی هست. هر موقعی به بازار می‌تونی وارد بشی
> به شرطی که: ۱- بازار در همون زمان در فرآیند صعود یا سقوط شدید نباشه (مثلاً چند معامله اخیر بیشتر از ۶٪ قیمت رو نسبت به عدد بسته شدن ساعت پیش جا به جا نکرده باشه یا شاخص نسبت به ۲۴ ساعت گذشته بیشتر از ۱۲٪ بالا یا پایین نرفته باشه)، ۲- بازار راکد نباشه و درش معامله صورت بگیره (اینطوری نباشه که مثلاً ۲ روز هیچ کسی نخره یا نفروشه)
> 
> هر بازاری که این ۲ شرط رو داشته باشه رو صرف نظر از اینکه قیمت فعلی چقدر هست و کالای مورد مبادله چی هست و کجای نمودار هستیم می‌تونی وارد بشی و ازش سود کنی. اگر بازار یک بازار فعال نوسانی باشه که چه بهتر
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> یه مقدار تفاوت می‌کنه. بحث سر این نیست که روسیه به نفع ما مداخله کنه
> بحث سر این هست که روسیه به ضرر ما کار نکنه و از پشت خنجر نزنه مثل داستان اس-۳۰۰
> 
> درسته ما تو اوکراین فاطمیون نفرستادیم اما نرفتیم با اوکراین صحبت کنیم ازشون باجگیری کنیم که خنجر بزنیم
> یا اینکه نمی‌ریم تنش بین اوکراین و روسیه رو شدیدتر از چیزی که هست بکنیم
> 
> البته طبیعتاً‌ توانایی ما به اندازه روسیه نیست و نمی‌خوام بگم می‌تونیم ولی نکردیم
> اما منظورم این هست که بین مثالی که زده با شرایط ایران و برجام فرق وجود داره​



همین که میگی یعنی تکنیکال
مگه فیوچر ترید کنی
----
روسیه ایران رو فقط در حدی قوی میخواد که سقوط نکنه
نه بیشتر
نفعش اینه​


----------



## 925boy

HERE WE GO AGAIN - More evidence linking US to ISIS:


*US-Trained Afghan Spies & Special Forces Are Joining ISIS For 'Protection' Against Taliban*




by Tyler Durden
Sunday, Oct 31, 2021 - 11:05 PM
Many former national Afghan forces who are now being hunted by the Taliban after their US military backers withdrew from the country in August are turning to the Islamic State for protection, a new investigative Wall Street Journal report finds. 
Also among those joining the ranks of ISIS in Afghanistan, or ISIS-K, are *members of Afghanistan's US-trained intelligence service*. "The number of defectors joining the terrorist group is relatively small, but growing, according to people who know these men, to former Afghan security officials and to the Taliban," _The Wall Street Journal_ writes.
Though this is said to be happening in small numbers, and is described as a move out of desperation, it could be a huge boon to ISIS-K's capabilities, given* US-trained intelligence members bring their expertise and capabilities with them to the terrorist group*. Critics of the Biden's administration's Afghan exit fiasco have long warned that "left behind" US assets would be swooped up by terror groups.







_Image: the former Afghanistan National Army Special Forces (ANASF) _
According to WSJ, "Importantly, these new recruits bring to Islamic State critical expertise in intelligence-gathering and warfare techniques, potentially strengthening the extremist organization’s ability to contest Taliban supremacy."

As evidence the report cites "An Afghan national army officer who commanded the military’s weapons and ammunition depot in Gardez, the capital of southeastern Paktia province, joined the extremist group’s regional affiliate, Islamic State-Khorasan Province, and was killed a week ago in a clash with Taliban fighters, according to a former Afghan official who knew him."

"The former official said several other men he knew, all members of the former Afghan republic’s intelligence and military, also joined Islamic State after the Taliban searched their homes and demanded that they present themselves to the country’s new authorities," continues the report.

Alarmingly among those defecting to ISIS ranks amid fears they'll be killed by the Taliban are* elite special forces members*. In some cases these Afghan special forces would have received training considered as elite as anyone can get, given their instructors at one point would have been US Navy SEALS or Green Berets. WSJ cites instances of this as follows: "A resident of Qarabagh district just north of Kabul said his cousin, a former senior member of Afghanistan’s special forces, disappeared in September and was now part of an Islamic State cell."

The report explains how *literally hundreds of thousands of Afghan national troops, intelligence officers, and police haven't been paid for months* since the collapse of the US-backed Kabul government - and at the same time they're too afraid to show up to work, or identify themselves as part of the former government. At a moment the Taliban is trying to stamp out its ISIS-K rival, these disaffected and unemployed *US-trained personnel are fodder for Islamic State recruitment*. 


And then there's this interesting widespread believe mentioned in the WSJ report:



> _*The Taliban have long alleged that Islamic State-Khorasan Province was a creation of Afghanistan’s intelligence service* and the U.S. that aimed to sow division within the Islamist insurgency, a claim denied by Washington and by Kabul’s former government._


Notably there's the recent historical example of how the resistance was formed in Iraq after the 2003 US invasion. With Saddam Hussein toppled, hundreds of thousands of newly unemployed former Iraqi soldiers and police joined radical groups to wage a deadly insurgency. 

Already a number of major suicide and car bomb attacks have killed dozens in a few major cities, including Kabul - most of which have been blamed on ISIS-K. Washington officials have at various times suggested the possibility that the Pentagon might in some instances assist in anti-ISIS operations (for example with air support) - but so far the Biden administration has resisted putting such an obviously controversial plan in motion, given it would mean working directly with the Taliban.

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...-officers-are-joining-isis-protection-against

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

بعد می‌گن شاه وطن‌فروش بود و ما اقتدارگرا هستیم
اون هم روسیه‌ای که در بهترین دوران همکاری با اونها در بهترین حالت نسبت به ما خنثی بودن

------------------------------

ایلنا: رئیس انجمن صنفی سی‌ان‌جی گفت: طبق توافق قبلی با روسیه ایران حق برداشت از 8 حلقه چاه بزرگ گازی در دریای خزر که در محدوده آبی ایران است را ندارد

اردشیر دادرس اظهار داشت: طبق معاهده و توافق ایران و روسیه تا زمانی که تراز گاز ایران مثبت است و تولید به نسبت مصرف داخلی جوابگو است، ما حق استخراج منابع گازی دریای خزر را نداریم، ضمن اینکه توجیه اقتصادی هم ندارد که از این منابع برداشت داشته باشیم

وی افزود: بنابراین ما فعلا نباید به فکر منابع گازی دریای خزر باشیم

رئیس انجمن صنفی سی‌ان‌جی ایران درباره علت این موضوع گفت: اکنون روسیه 18.1 درصد از ذخایر گاز دنیا را داراست و این رقم در مورد ایران 17.9 درصد است، چنانچه از خزر برداشت داشته باشیم این رقم به 18.2 درصد رسیده و در مقام بالاتری از روسیه قرار می‌گیریم که طبق توافق‌هایی که قبلا با این کشور صورت گرفته نباید اینچنین شود تا روسیه همچنان در صدر باشد

وی تاکید کرد: طبق توافق ایران حق برداشت از 8 حلقه چاه بزرگ گازی در دریای خزر که در محدوده آبی ایران است را ندارد









روسیه اجازه برداشت از ۸ چاه گازی خزر را به ایران نمی‌دهد


رئیس انجمن صنفی سی‌ان‌جی گفت: طبق توافق قبلی با روسیه ایران حق برداشت از ۸ حلقه چاه بزرگ گازی در دریای خزر که در محدوده آبی ایران است را ندارد.




www.entekhab.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

منابع خبری از وقوع انفجار در داخل نیروگاه هسته‌ای ترکیه در جنوب این کشور خبر دادند.






امروز انفجاری در داخل نیروگاه هسته‌ای «آکویو» که هنوز در شهر «مرسین» در جنوب ترکیه در حال ساخت است، رخ داد و هنوز علت این انفجار مشخص نشده است.
به گزارش ایسنا، روزنامه ترکیه‌ای «زمان» ضمن انتشار این خبر، به علت وقوع این انفجار اشاره نکرده است.
«علی ماهر بشایر» نماینده حزب جمهوری خواه خلق ترکیه در پارلمان ترکیه با انتشار تصاویری از این انفجار، گفت: «این نیروگاه هسته‌ای فاجعه‌ای برای شهر مرسین و ترکیه است».
وی افزود: «در ساخت نیروگاه آکویو مشکلات زیادی وجود دارد و این نیروگاه در دست ساخت، تاکنون چندین بار ترک برداشته است».​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بعد می‌گن شاه وطن‌فروش بود و ما اقتدارگرا هستیم
> اون هم روسیه‌ای که در بهترین دوران همکاری با اونها در بهترین حالت نسبت به ما خنثی بودن
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> ایلنا: رئیس انجمن صنفی سی‌ان‌جی گفت: طبق توافق قبلی با روسیه ایران حق برداشت از 8 حلقه چاه بزرگ گازی در دریای خزر که در محدوده آبی ایران است را ندارد
> 
> اردشیر دادرس اظهار داشت: طبق معاهده و توافق ایران و روسیه تا زمانی که تراز گاز ایران مثبت است و تولید به نسبت مصرف داخلی جوابگو است، ما حق استخراج منابع گازی دریای خزر را نداریم، ضمن اینکه توجیه اقتصادی هم ندارد که از این منابع برداشت داشته باشیم
> 
> وی افزود: بنابراین ما فعلا نباید به فکر منابع گازی دریای خزر باشیم
> 
> رئیس انجمن صنفی سی‌ان‌جی ایران درباره علت این موضوع گفت: اکنون روسیه 18.1 درصد از ذخایر گاز دنیا را داراست و این رقم در مورد ایران 17.9 درصد است، چنانچه از خزر برداشت داشته باشیم این رقم به 18.2 درصد رسیده و در مقام بالاتری از روسیه قرار می‌گیریم که طبق توافق‌هایی که قبلا با این کشور صورت گرفته نباید اینچنین شود تا روسیه همچنان در صدر باشد
> 
> وی تاکید کرد: طبق توافق ایران حق برداشت از 8 حلقه چاه بزرگ گازی در دریای خزر که در محدوده آبی ایران است را ندارد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> روسیه اجازه برداشت از ۸ چاه گازی خزر را به ایران نمی‌دهد
> 
> 
> رئیس انجمن صنفی سی‌ان‌جی گفت: طبق توافق قبلی با روسیه ایران حق برداشت از ۸ حلقه چاه بزرگ گازی در دریای خزر که در محدوده آبی ایران است را ندارد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entekhab.ir




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455388530432258052
بازدهی اقتصادی فعلا نداره منتش رو سر روسیه میگذاریم
به موقع میریم سرش

گاهی برای تخریب دولت قبلی ایران رو هم تحقیر میکنن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455388530432258052
> بازدهی اقتصادی فعلا نداره منتش رو سر روسیه میگذاریم
> به موقع میریم سرش
> 
> گاهی برای تخریب دولت قبلی ایران رو هم تحقیر میکنن​


Well I wonder if you accept such explanation if for example it was Mr. Khatami who was President


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455388530432258052
> بازدهی اقتصادی فعلا نداره منتش رو سر روسیه میگذاریم
> به موقع میریم سرش
> 
> گاهی برای تخریب دولت قبلی ایران رو هم تحقیر میکنن​



I was about to react as well. To begin with, Entekhab, a typical reformist and thereby strongly russophobic and US-apologetic newspaper does not exactly inspire confidence now does it...? Then, who is the person from the "CNG Union Association" and what is that body supposed to represent exactly? Absent a statement by the administration, any background information on that gentleman, political affiliations etc? Because it'd run counter to 42 years of ingrained IR practice to compromise sovereign rights in any shape or form. If put under tremendous adverse pressure by powerful hostile entities, the IR would at worst settle for some give and take sort of agreement. Now of course if liberals are in charge, they'd be willing to sell the country out, but thank goodness these types are being steadily kept in check by IRGC and Leadership. Next point, what territorial waters is the source referring to? Those parts which Iran claimed sovereignty upon, but recognition of which was unanimously rejected by the other four littoral states of the Caspian? Or the token portion which everybody agrees should belong to Iran? I do suspect some disingenuous wordplay at this point. So until we see a proper, precise an exhaustive clarification from an authoritative source, this is not to be taken seriously in my opinion. What is more, how childish is the consideration that Russia would be overly bent on prohibiting Iran to exploit its Caspian reserves, only to come out on top in terms "exploitable" gas reserves in international statistics, knowing that we're talking about a mere 0.3% of global reserves here...? And knowing that common statistics generally refer to overall reserves, not to effectively exploited gas fields. So this reasoning sounds quite nonsensical. Last but not least, what does the source mean by "ghablan" - under the Rohani administration perhaps?!

All this said, even if the reporting were flawlessly factual (which it most probably isn't), to even envisage comparing the most independent government in the world that is the Islamic Republic with a classic vassal state ie the shah regime in terms of the extent of exercized sovereignty and protection of Iran's interests against predatory imperial agendas is baseless. The extreme majority of Iran's natural gas reserves are located in the Persian Gulf, and Iran is doing whatever it wishes with them. Same goes for the oil. There's strictly no comparison with pre-Revolutionary conditions, for although these resources remained nationalized property of Iran back in the day, it was foreign corporations which were endowed with exclusive distribution rights. Let us not even get into more disturbing and telling aspects, such as that any token financial assistance the shah wished to grant to the Palestinian Resistance or to non-zionist Lebanese groups, he had to inform his Court Minister 'Alam in the bathroom - literally - of his palace, because his entire dwellings had been sprinkled with listening devices by the intelligence services of his foreign patrons, as clearly mentioned in 'Alam's memoirs... and this is while the Court Minister in question was widely considered to be on British payroll himself! Oh, and it was not some spies acting in a contrarian and fully covert manner which had planted said devices into the shah's palatial premises, but this was done with de facto approval of the country's head of state who was glad to be acting as a chief client and regional enforcer for these same extra-regional imperial powers. The capitulation treaty, which legally enabled US citizens to murder Iranian men, women, children, elderly and even newborns without having to fear even the slightest prosecution at the hands of the Iranian judiciary, is probably best not delved into, as this would be too painful a reminder to expand upon I believe. So I'd say fervent personal dislike for the Islamic Republic ought never push one to regress to reformist media and/or foreign mouthpiece levels of historic and factual extrapolation.

- - - - -



Hack-Hook said:


> Well I wonder if you accept such explanation if for example it was Mr. Khatami who was President



First the author of the article would need to explain what it is they're talking about and what administration is supposed to have reached such an agreement with Russia. If it's Rohani's, then both it and the Khatami cabinet were liberal ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

aryobarzan said:


> *40 years of Iranian emphasis on education and science has produced great results...Now Iran should go for Top 10 in the world.
> 
> Ranking of universities in the Islamic countries:*
> 
> The Leiden ranking system for the world's universities, unlike other ranking systems, does not calculate a single rank for the universities, but universities are ranked in all the existing criteria and indicators in Leiden system separately”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWTS Leiden Ranking
> 
> 
> The CWTS Leiden Ranking 2022 offers important insights into the scientific performance of over 1300 major universities worldwide. Select your preferred indicators, generate results, and explore the performance of universities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.leidenranking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VP: Iran-made electric cars to hit streets soon*
> By
> IFP Editorial Staff
> -
> October 29, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sattari added that the electric cars will soon hit the streets and “you will see they are beautiful”.
> Sattari added that Iran will unveil more technological and scientific achievements in the near future.
> He also referred to Iran’s accomplishments in the pharmaceutical field, saying the production of vaccines by private firms is unprecedented in Iran but now Iranian companies are making jabs for influenza and Covid.
> Sattari added that Iran has the biggest biotechnological system in the region and it ranks second in this regard after Japan.
> He said the production of many medicines is also in the working for livestock, poultry and sea animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Raghfarm007 said:


>



رنو رو کپی زدن
داستان چیه متخصصان امور خودرو


----------



## makranman

aryobarzan said:


> *40 years of Iranian emphasis on education and science has produced great results...Now Iran should go for Top 10 in the world.
> 
> Ranking of universities in the Islamic countries:*
> 
> The Leiden ranking system for the world's universities, unlike other ranking systems, does not calculate a single rank for the universities, but universities are ranked in all the existing criteria and indicators in Leiden system separately”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWTS Leiden Ranking
> 
> 
> The CWTS Leiden Ranking 2022 offers important insights into the scientific performance of over 1300 major universities worldwide. Select your preferred indicators, generate results, and explore the performance of universities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.leidenranking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VP: Iran-made electric cars to hit streets soon*
> By
> IFP Editorial Staff
> -
> October 29, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sattari added that the electric cars will soon hit the streets and “you will see they are beautiful”.
> Sattari added that Iran will unveil more technological and scientific achievements in the near future.
> He also referred to Iran’s accomplishments in the pharmaceutical field, saying the production of vaccines by private firms is unprecedented in Iran but now Iranian companies are making jabs for influenza and Covid.
> Sattari added that Iran has the biggest biotechnological system in the region and it ranks second in this regard after Japan.
> He said the production of many medicines is also in the working for livestock, poultry and sea animals.



Let's twist the numbers and look at them from another angle. how many universities does each country have?
Iran: we have some 2,500 universities! source: https://www.isna.ir/news/97030804268/
Turkey: They have some 200 universities. source: https://www.yok.gov.tr/Documents/Yayinlar/Yayinlarimiz/2019/Higher_Education_in_Turkey_2019_en.pdf

in other words, we needed 12.5 times more universities to match their output. talk about results now...

IMO, we only need around 100-150 universities in Iran. the rest of them are basically useless...

P.s. If you have better statistics, please share them! I would love to be proven wrong.


----------



## aryobarzan

makranman said:


> Let's twist the numbers and look at them from another angle. how many universities does each country have?
> Iran: we have some 2,500 universities! source: https://www.isna.ir/news/97030804268/
> Turkey: They have some 200 universities. source: https://www.yok.gov.tr/Documents/Yayinlar/Yayinlarimiz/2019/Higher_Education_in_Turkey_2019_en.pdf
> 
> in other words, we needed 12.5 times more universities to match their output. talk about results now...
> 
> IMO, we only need around 100-150 universities in Iran. the rest of them are basically useless...
> 
> P.s. If you have better statistics, please share them! I would love to be proven wrong.


Your logic regarding how many universities per country has no validity...if you make it to their ranking system that means a university has met the minimum criteria to be there...that is why some Islamic countries do not even make it to the ranking system.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## makranman

aryobarzan said:


> Your logic regarding how many universities per country has no validity...if you make it to their ranking system that means a university has met the minimum criteria to be there...that is why some Islamic countries do not even make it to the ranking system.


Actually, I am not saying Iran is not doing good. I am saying the cost is too high. 
If we want to compare countries, we can compare Iran with China or The US considering the number of universities. comparing Iran with Turkey is does not seem right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com


----------



## SalarHaqq

Raghfarm007 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com



Will these require a driving licence? In Belgium and France, some of these tiny electric cars can be driven without any form of licence (if they are limited to a certain top speed and engine power) - you don't even need to do a road rules test, nothing. Even teenagers are allowed. Not sure if such rules should apply in Iran though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

makranman said:


> Let's twist the numbers and look at them from another angle. how many universities does each country have?
> Iran: we have some 2,500 universities! source: https://www.isna.ir/news/97030804268/
> Turkey: They have some 200 universities. source: https://www.yok.gov.tr/Documents/Yayinlar/Yayinlarimiz/2019/Higher_Education_in_Turkey_2019_en.pdf
> 
> in other words, we needed 12.5 times more universities to match their output. talk about results now...
> 
> IMO, we only need around 100-150 universities in Iran. the rest of them are basically useless...
> 
> P.s. If you have better statistics, please share them! I would love to be proven wrong.


Yes, but the output of universities like PNU, Elmi-Karbordi or private universities is close to zero and they were not created for doing research or publishing papers either. They are mostly for vocational training, not research.
Also, they are not funded by the government and their students pay money for enrollment. So, I do not see why their output matters as they are not receiving a budget from the government.
In reality, Iran has only 141 public universities that are funded by the government and they are responsible for the majority of our scientific output (maybe over 90%). The remaining 10% is probably by Azad University. Talk about results now.

So, your point is invalid.


makranman said:


> Actually, I am not saying Iran is not doing good. I am saying the cost is too high.
> If we want to compare countries, we can compare Iran with China or The US considering the number of universities. comparing Iran with Turkey is does not seem right.


It has nothing to do with "cost". The cost is relevant only for public universities in Iran, which happen to be only 141 universities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

مقایسه کنید با رنو تویزی
کپی کردیم یا قرار داده؟






اسمش هم شده یوز
عین تویزی


----------



## TheImmortal

Javad Owji told a budget planning meeting on Sunday that because of lack of investments in the past, the country is now faced with a stark choice – invest $160 in its oil and gas sector or face declining output and eventually imports of fossil fuels.









Oil Minister Says $160 Billion Needed To Keep Iran Energy Self-Sufficient


Iran needs $160 billion of investments in its oil and natural gas industries in the coming years, to avoid becoming a net importer, the oil minister has said.




www.google.com


----------



## Shawnee

__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music that you love, upload original content and share it all with friends, family and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com





Speaking of EV, looks like Elon is a Trump guy as I expected. Similar egos though.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454941329671262211


----------



## TheImmortal

Unless Iran plans production of lithium ion cells or even better solid state battery cells then Iran’s EV trend is a bit self defeating as they would have to import large amount of lithium ion cells from world leader Panasonic in order to power their cars. Hardly a “resistance economy” in the long run tho it would reduce reliance on fossil fuels and help with pollution.

Also very disappointed in Iran’s EV policies. People want to blame Rouhani or Raisi or Ahmadinejad, but it’s the entire Republic that is inept at adopting game changing economic policies. It’s paralyzed to do anything outside of the norm. Compare this to the one party China policy that is FORCING its industry every step of the way to push the envelope in every field.

Iranians are smart, intelligent, and hardworking. If not as much as Chinese then close to it. But it seems from a business standpoint many just want to “skate on by” and “cut corners”.

No reason Iran’s entire government vehicle and taxis shouldn’t have been EV by now or by 2025. No reason to not adopt incentivized policies for Iranian car manufactures to build EVs. If car manufactures wouldn’t do it then work with the defense industry to develop electric powered trucks (biggest vehicle polluters in Iran) as well as cars.

Then just sit back and see how fast Iranian car manufactures change their tune. It was Tesla that pushed the major auto car makers to switch to the EV sooner than scheduled.

Raisi says car manufactures should learn from defense industry, but he forgets that Iran’s government has massive power to force industry to adopt policies. Just take a look at what China forces or expects its domestic companies to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Unless Iran plans production of lithium ion cells or even better solid state battery cells then Iran’s EV trend is a bit self defeating as they would have to import large amount of lithium ion cells from world leader Panasonic in order to power their cars. Hardly a “resistance economy” in the long run tho it would reduce reliance on fossil fuels and help with pollution.
> 
> Also very disappointed in Iran’s EV policies. People want to blame Rouhani or Raisi or Ahmadinejad, but it’s the entire Republic that is inept at adopting game changing economic policies. It’s paralyzed to do anything outside of the norm. Compare this to the one party China policy that is FORCING its industry every step of the way to push the envelope in every field.
> 
> Iranians are smart, intelligent, and hardworking. If not as much as Chinese then close to it. But it seems from a business standpoint many just want to “skate on by” and “cut corners”.
> 
> No reason Iran’s entire government vehicle and taxis shouldn’t have been EV by now or by 2025. No reason to not adopt incentivized policies for Iranian car manufactures to build EVs. If car manufactures wouldn’t do it then work with the defense industry to develop electric powered trucks (biggest vehicle polluters in Iran) as well as cars.
> 
> Then just sit back and see how fast Iranian car manufactures change their tune. It was Tesla that pushed the major auto car makers to switch to the EV sooner than scheduled.
> 
> Raisi says car manufactures should learn from defense industry, but he forgets that Iran’s government has massive power to force industry to adopt policies. Just take a look at what China forces or expects its domestic companies to do.



Iranian strategy with huge gas reserve does not have to be as aggressive as China.

Car industry is not exactly missile industry. Otherwise Russia would be leading car exporter.

It will develope hopefully on time:







Chinese are hard working like an ant colony. Iranians are not hard working as much but they are smart, brave, artistic, altruistic and a bit nagging. I hope they do the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Iranian strategy with huge gas reserve does not have to be as aggressive as China.
> 
> Car industry os not exactly missile industry. Otherwise Russia would be leading car exporter.
> 
> It will develope hopefully on time:



You must have missed this article:









Oil Minister Says $160 Billion Needed To Keep Iran Energy Self-Sufficient


Iran needs $160 billion of investments in its oil and natural gas industries in the coming years, to avoid becoming a net importer, the oil minister has said.




www.google.com






First not sure what EV cars have to do with natural gas since Iran’s CNG operated vehicles are more add on kits than full fledged attempts at mass producing CNG only operated vehicles.

Just because Iran has large natural gas does not in any way reduce the need to switch to EV and away from oil.

Second of all China is SWIMMING in money. They will be 2-3x US economy in the future. It’s crypto digital yuan is already ready for foreign use. Physical Credit cards and debit cards are a thing of the past as most people use their phones to pay for things.

So if anyone needs to be aggressive it’s Iran. China can afford to be lazy and slow as it is so far ahead of the world in leading technologies that it’s set to dominate the landscape. Iran cannot as it’s so far behind in areas that the sanctions excuse can no longer be used as justification.

Iran’s gas industry is desperate need of investment and Qatar has been sucking out tons of gas from the shared gas field for years while Iran is lagging severely behind.

When it comes to it’s oil industry....even worse state. But rah rah who needs JCPOA right? Well unless Iran plans to unveil that it has found a mineral that is literally worth more than gold and only found in iran.... it will need foreign investment just to MAINTAIN its current energy opportunity let alone expand.

So far since the supposed $400B Chinese deal, we have yet to see any major benefits or large scale investment by Chinese. So the East is as useless as the West in the current state.


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451587006908272650
> نفهمیدیم چرا اینقدر قیمتهای توسعه پارس جنوبی نجومیه
> کالای ایرانی هم که کمتر استفاده میکنن



I posted this long before you. They want their extra unfair share of the budget. Probably some greed and some corruption too.

Never forget that Peugeot 206 got a budget of 200 million dollar to add a Trunk to it.
Can you believe it? That is probably more than the budget for Kowsar plane.

That is pure inept, effed up, greedy nature of some components of this system.

@TheImmortal

Secondly
It does matter what your resources are before making a plan.
A plan for Iran should be different.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> I was about to react as well. To begin with, Entekhab, a typical reformist and thereby strongly russophobic and US-apologetic newspaper does not exactly inspire confidence now does it...? Then, who is the person from the "CNG Union Association" and what is that body supposed to represent exactly? Absent a statement by the administration, any background information on that gentleman, political affiliations etc? Because it'd run counter to 42 years of ingrained IR practice to compromise sovereign rights in any shape or form. If put under tremendous adverse pressure by powerful hostile entities, the IR would at worst settle for some give and take sort of agreement. Now of course if liberals are in charge, they'd be willing to sell the country out, but thank goodness these types are being steadily kept in check by IRGC and Leadership. Next point, what territorial waters is the source referring to? Those parts which Iran claimed sovereignty upon, but recognition of which was unanimously rejected by the other four littoral states of the Caspian? Or the token portion which everybody agrees should belong to Iran? I do suspect some disingenuous wordplay at this point. So until we see a proper, precise an exhaustive clarification from an authoritative source, this is not to be taken seriously in my opinion. What is more, how childish is the consideration that Russia would be overly bent on prohibiting Iran to exploit its Caspian reserves, only to come out on top in terms "exploitable" gas reserves in international statistics, knowing that we're talking about a mere 0.3% of global reserves here...? And knowing that common statistics generally refer to overall reserves, not to effectively exploited gas fields. So this reasoning sounds quite nonsensical. Last but not least, what does the source mean by "ghablan" - under the Rohani administration perhaps?!
> 
> All this said, even if the reporting were flawlessly factual (which it most probably isn't), to even envisage comparing the most independent government in the world that is the Islamic Republic with a classic vassal state ie the shah regime in terms of the extent of exercized sovereignty and protection of Iran's interests against predatory imperial agendas is baseless. The extreme majority of Iran's natural gas reserves are located in the Persian Gulf, and Iran is doing whatever it wishes with them. Same goes for the oil. There's strictly no comparison with pre-Revolutionary conditions, for although these resources remained nationalized property of Iran back in the day, it was foreign corporations which were endowed with exclusive distribution rights. Let us not even get into more disturbing and telling aspects, such as that any token financial assistance the shah wished to grant to the Palestinian Resistance or to non-zionist Lebanese groups, he had to inform his Court Minister 'Alam in the bathroom - literally - of his palace, because his entire dwellings had been sprinkled with listening devices by the intelligence services of his foreign patrons, as clearly mentioned in 'Alam's memoirs... and this is while the Court Minister in question was widely considered to be on British payroll himself! Oh, and it was not some spies acting in a contrarian and fully covert manner which had planted said devices into the shah's palatial premises, but this was done with de facto approval of the country's head of state who was glad to be acting as a chief client and regional enforcer for these same extra-regional imperial powers. The capitulation treaty, which legally enabled US citizens to murder Iranian men, women, children, elderly and even newborns without having to fear even the slightest prosecution at the hands of the Iranian judiciary, is probably best not delved into, as this would be too painful a reminder to expand upon I believe. So I'd say fervent personal dislike for the Islamic Republic ought never push one to regress to reformist media and/or foreign mouthpiece levels of historic and factual extrapolation.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> First the author of the article would need to explain what it is they're talking about and what administration is supposed to have reached such an agreement with Russia. If it's Rohani's, then both it and the Khatami cabinet were liberal ones.


More likely ahmadi . Roohani completely forgo exploring Caspian sea basin for oil and Gas. And instead was busy wedding Iran share of the sea proper and resources to other have you forget that.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## makranman

QWECXZ said:


> Yes, but the output of universities like PNU, Elmi-Karbordi or private universities is close to zero and they were not created for doing research or publishing papers either. They are mostly for vocational training, not research.
> Also, they are not funded by the government and their students pay money for enrollment. So, I do not see why their output matters as they are not receiving a budget from the government.
> In reality, Iran has only 141 public universities that are funded by the government and they are responsible for the majority of our scientific output (maybe over 90%). The remaining 10% is probably by Azad University. Talk about results now.
> 
> So, your point is invalid.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "cost". The cost is relevant only for public universities in Iran, which happen to be only 141 universities.



It does have a lot to do with costs. The _Government _is not the _People_ after all. every single penny spent on universities could be spent somewhere else. even sth like Skillshare or Coursera would be way better than these universities. The only organizations I can stand behind is Fani & herfei type organizations.


----------



## QWECXZ

makranman said:


> It does have a lot to do with costs. The _Government _is not the _People_ after all. every single penny spent on universities could be spent somewhere else. even sth like Skillshare or Coursera would be way better than these universities. The only organizations I can stand behind is Fani & herfei type organizations.


Coursera is a terrible education platform for most math intensive majors. I suppose it's not suitable for majors that require laboratory equipment either.
The quality of education on Coursera is poor overall. I haven't heard of Skillshare but I doubt it's any better.
Can you get a degree in law in Iran from such a platform, for example?

Meanwhile, we also have Maktabkhooneh.org in Iran. I would say some courses on Maktabkhooneh is better than their respective courses on Coursera but overall, the quality of Maktabkhooneh is not good either.

If people want to pay money to get a degree from an IAU branch, or a PNU branch, or a private university in Iran, that's up to them. If there's a demand for these universities, why not?

After all, many of the US institutions are crap as well. A long time ago, I talked to someone with a learning disability from the US. I was 16 or so back then (it was before I started to study for the Concourse). He was studying physics in a small private university in the US. Let's just say that the 16 year old me in high school knew more calculus than him. I do admire him hard for his motivation to study a really difficult subject with a learning disability, but I'm just saying that there are such universities in the US as well. Not every US university trains high quality graduates. Some of them are just there for people who have money and want to learn something in a non-competitive environment, or just need a degree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

جزئیات برخورد نیروی دریایی سپاه با ناوهای آمریکایی/ شکست دزدی دریایی نفت ایران در دریای عمان


با اقدام به موقع و مقتدرانه جان برکفان دلاور نیروی دریایی سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی عملیات دزدی دریایی و سرقت نفت ایران توسط آمریکا ناکام ماند.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455837604981661698

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455842316967628802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

♨ابعاد جددیدی از عملیات سپاه در دریای عمان؛ خائنان نیز بازداشت شدند


🔻سید محمد مرندی:


🔹چندی پیش آمریکا یک نفتکش ایرانی را در مسیر ونزوئلا با سوخت ایران دزدید. کاپیتان/خدمه نفتکش به ایران خیانت کرد و به آمریکا کمک کرد.


🔸رژیم آمریکا سوخت ایران را دزدید و فروخت.


🔹اکنون همان نفتکش با همان کاپیتان و خدمه و تحت حفاظت ارتش آمریکا توسط نیروی دریایی سپاه توقیف شده است!​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455737486173478913

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## mohsen

کاراکتر کشیده (ــ) برای کشــــــــــــــــــــــیده نویسی حروف و کلمات در زبان فارسی و عربی کاربرد دارد. جالب اینجاست که در زبان لاتین و عربی نیز این کاراکتر را kashida می‌خوانند. البته نام دیگر این نویسه در زبان عربی «تطویل»‌ است و نام این کاراکتر نیز در استاندارد یونیکد arabic tatweel گذاشته شده است. زمانی که متون فارسی و عربی را در محیط‌های نرم‌افزاری مثل ورد و ایندیزاین Justify می‌کنیم، در صورتی که تنظیمات به درستی اعمال شده باشد، این کاراکتر به طور خودکار باعث کشیده شدن بعضی حروف خواهد شد. اما این کاراکتر را به صورت دستی نیز می‌توان برای کشیده نویسی کلمات و حروف فارسی استفاده کرد.
*جای کشیده در کیبورد رایج ویندوز*

در کیبورد رایج ویندوز، برای تایپ کاراکتر کشیده کافی است از دکمه ترکیبی Shift + J استفاده کنید.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455737486173478913


well he certainly was in kill zone 

by the way if its mk-82 then its dirt cheap only around 2000-3000 dollar, but I fear as its for KSA army its something like GBU-12 Paveway II which is more than 10 time expensive


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

247 m
Makran 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

این لاغری سرطان ه یا جراحی کاهش وزن
تصور کن چقدر پوست چروک اون زیر هست

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 789927
> 
> 
> 247 m
> Makran 3



Something doesn’t make sense.

So original Iranian tanker goes to deliver oil to China and gets denied and comes back to dock in Iran.

Then somehow before making it back to Iran...the oil gets transferred to SOTHYS...then Iran says US tried to take control of SOTHYS so Iran commando raided SOTHYS.

First who authorized the oil ship to ship transfer? Iran? If Pirates forced the oil ship to ship transfer that would mean they would have to take control of TWO tankers (Iranian one and SOTHYS). So where is video of pirates?

This is what I don’t understand about this whole story. Plus it happened apparently On 10/24.


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Javad Owji told a budget planning meeting on Sunday that because of lack of investments in the past, the country is now faced with a stark choice – invest $160 in its oil and gas sector or face declining output and eventually imports of fossil fuels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil Minister Says $160 Billion Needed To Keep Iran Energy Self-Sufficient
> 
> 
> Iran needs $160 billion of investments in its oil and natural gas industries in the coming years, to avoid becoming a net importer, the oil minister has said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



Hopefully we will become an importer and discard digging black soot from ditches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

here is a explanation to what is the story behind the oil tanker starting at 5:20 min

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456307140860301313
این بازیا و چشم و هم چشمی ها رو باید به زور تمام کنن

دیگه کانادا نکنید دیگه
خانومهای محترم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

So I was banned again for a month for posting POSTS OF NO VALUE/OFF TOPIC on the Chill Thread. How can anybody post anything off topic on Chill Thread?
Does the one moderator who did this know wat CHILL Thread means. It’s the only place where ppl can talk freely about any topic. Anyone who has ever CHILLED even once in their lives understands this. How can I be off topic or no value wen this is the chill thread for Iranians? @SQ8 do u wanna respond or will u ban me again and act like a hegemon from Medieval Times?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Xerxes22 said:


> So I was banned again for a month for posting POSTS OF NO VALUE/OFF TOPIC on the Chill Thread. How can anybody post anything off topic on Chill Thread?
> Does the one moderator who did this know wat CHILL Thread means. It’s the only place where ppl can talk freely about any topic. Anyone who has ever CHILLED even once in their lives understands this. How can I be off topic or no value wen this thread is meant to chill. @SQ8 do u wanna respond or will u ban me again and act like a hegemon from Medieval Times?


cause you cant take a chill pill mate...


----------



## 925boy

Xerxes22 said:


> So I was banned again for a month for posting POSTS OF NO VALUE/OFF TOPIC on the Chill Thread. How can anybody post anything off topic on Chill Thread?
> Does the one moderator who did this know wat CHILL Thread means. It’s the only place where ppl can talk freely about any topic. Anyone who has ever CHILLED even once in their lives understands this. How can I be off topic or no value wen this thread is meant to chill. @SQ8 do u wanna respond or will u ban me again and act like a hegemon from Medieval Times?


sorry about all that BS, and welcome back. PDF has low tolerance for harsh truths, even i've been banned multiple times, for weak excuses that hurt some Pakistani egos...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

925boy said:


> sorry about all that BS, and welcome back. PDF has low tolerance for harsh truths, even i've been banned multiple times, for weak excuses that hurt some Pakistani egos...


Won’t be surprised if he bans me again. Wud be truly pathetic but would prove my point 100 %


Sainthood 101 said:


> cause you cant take a chill pill mate...


Or is it because sum truths burn?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456282802656325638
Never seen these even in the Syrian war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran has some of the lowest gasoline prices in the world so it's natural that there isn't much consumer demand for electric or even hybrid cars. 

In terms of reducing pollution it would be great but from an economic point of view the math doesn't add up.



TheImmortal said:


> Unless Iran plans production of lithium ion cells or even better solid state battery cells then Iran’s EV trend is a bit self defeating as they would have to import large amount of lithium ion cells from world leader Panasonic in order to power their cars. Hardly a “resistance economy” in the long run tho it would reduce reliance on fossil fuels and help with pollution.
> 
> Also very disappointed in Iran’s EV policies. People want to blame Rouhani or Raisi or Ahmadinejad, but it’s the entire Republic that is inept at adopting game changing economic policies. It’s paralyzed to do anything outside of the norm. Compare this to the one party China policy that is FORCING its industry every step of the way to push the envelope in every field.
> 
> Iranians are smart, intelligent, and hardworking. If not as much as Chinese then close to it. But it seems from a business standpoint many just want to “skate on by” and “cut corners”.
> 
> No reason Iran’s entire government vehicle and taxis shouldn’t have been EV by now or by 2025. No reason to not adopt incentivized policies for Iranian car manufactures to build EVs. If car manufactures wouldn’t do it then work with the defense industry to develop electric powered trucks (biggest vehicle polluters in Iran) as well as cars.
> 
> Then just sit back and see how fast Iranian car manufactures change their tune. It was Tesla that pushed the major auto car makers to switch to the EV sooner than scheduled.
> 
> Raisi says car manufactures should learn from defense industry, but he forgets that Iran’s government has massive power to force industry to adopt policies. Just take a look at what China forces or expects its domestic companies to do.


Why would Iran ever import oil when it has the 4th largest reserves of crude in the world. They need to invest in the industry one way or the other. The amount of investment required sounds overwhelming but remember it's over a 10 year period, not all at once



jauk said:


> Hopefully we will become an importer and discard digging black soot from ditches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

@aryobarzan

On the interest rate, and why it should be adjusted according to inflation, I would like to add two points.
First of all, interest rate is not like creating money without work. It is simply paying depositor's own money back in its present value, and usually not even in full. So, in fact, not only the depositor is not gaining anything, but he/she is losing capital as well.
Secondly, if you do not pay a high enough interest rate, which should be close to the inflation rate, people will do a simple calculation and realize that their money is vanishing into thin air when you invest it in banks. So, they pull their money out of banks and instead invest their money in things that will retain their value over time. Like what? In case of Iran, popular choices are the US Dollar, gold, silver, real estate, stock market, cryptocurrencies, foreign real-estate or foreign-made goods, or goods that retain value like cement, sheep, pharmaceuticals, etc.

Do you see what happens? By not collecting money in the hands of the people, people who have money will either invest their money in things that the government cannot directly control (like the US dollar or gold), leading to devaluation of the national currency as we are witnessing, or they will buy goods that can greatly affect the lives of others and will increase the costs of living for everyone, leading to more inflation.

When prices tend to go up continuously, people start hoarding necessity goods to sell them at a higher price in future. Inflation will go up even more. The government will be forced to increase salaries, which again will add to inflation. Your economy will enter a vicious circle caused by uncontrolled liquidity.

However, if you increase the interest rate and make it close to the inflation rate, people will have an incentive to put their money in banks because unlike most other options, banks are guaranteed to pay what they say and depositing has a minimum risk (and you can always instantly withdraw your money from your account at any time you want). Risk-averse rich people who are not looking for trouble and just want to ensure that they can live comfortably until death, or people who are so rich that do not care much for getting richer, would deposit their money in banks again. The central government can then use this money to pay its internal debt (without printing more money) or invest it in national projects (without printing more money) or pay it as loans to entrepreneurs and businesses. Hoarding will hopefully stop. Deposited money will re-enter the economy through controlled channels and the government will have a better control over who gets to spend what. Money laundering and tax evasion will be more difficult. Inflation will eventually stop growing like crazy and the value of your national currency will not collapse like it is now.

After you have increased interest rate to a number close to the long-term average of inflation rate, you need to reform your loan system and your tax system. Loans should be paid to people who can initiate new business ideas. This should be different from startup accelerators that usually invest in only few ideas. Currently, banks do not have specific loans for new businesses or entrepreneurs. They give you loans to buy Iranian cars, to buy Iranian-made home appliances, to renovate your house or to construct a new house, but they do not give you loans for starting a new business!

On the other hand, because loan interest rate is low, there is an arbitrage that encourages people with power to use their resources to get even more loans and milk the banking system dry. This means that the rich will become richer and the poor will become poorer. There are thousands or maybe even millions of people who absolutely do not need loans, but they take them as often as they can only because they can and it is profitable in long-term.

The only way that the Iranian economy can be saved is if we gradually increase bank interest rates to near the inflation rate, or else the economy will go down the toilet more than now.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455987123522347012
Iran needs to speed up hypersonic cruise missile and HGV BM development. Enemies are moving fast and Iran is sitting around tinkering with the 50th variant of the Fateh family.

@PeeD

How much obstacle do you foresee for development of an Iranian hypersonic cruise missile or HGV BM for extremely high value targets?

What’s the earliest date (year) you could imagine seeing an Iranian hypersonic weapon?

Note: I am not considering Solemani missile a hypersonic weapon as its warhead merely is able to gain extreme speed during terminal phase. However, it cannot “skip” in upper atmosphere or avoid radar spheres and continuously change directions/trajectory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeeD

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455987123522347012
> Iran needs to speed up hypersonic cruise missile and HGV BM development. Enemies are moving fast and Iran is sitting around tinkering with the 50th variant of the Fateh family.
> 
> @PeeD
> 
> How much obstacle do you foresee for development of an Iranian hypersonic cruise missile or HGV BM for extremely high value targets?
> 
> What’s the earliest date (year) you could imagine seeing an Iranian hypersonic weapon?
> 
> Note: I am not considering Solemani missile a hypersonic weapon as its warhead merely is able to gain extreme speed during terminal phase. However, it cannot “skip” in upper atmosphere or avoid radar spheres and continuously change directions/trajectory.



A major issue is cost.

French can justify a hyper-sonic CM, as it has a nuclear warhead.

How Iran wants to justify something like that with a conventional warhead? Only have developing a very cost efficient design.
This will happen sooner or later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

PeeD said:


> A major issue is cost.
> 
> French can justify a hyper-sonic CM, as it has a nuclear warhead.
> 
> How Iran wants to justify something like that with a conventional warhead? Only have developing a very cost efficient design.
> This will happen sooner or later



A DF-17 illustrated that cost effective conventional HGV BMs are possible. So I would expect that to be the first avenue Iran goes for. Modifying a Solemani missile with a true HGV warhead to penetrate HVTs. Furthermore, makes sense to replace EMAD with an HGV. This will reduce greatly the number of Iranian BMs that get intercepted and thus act as a force multiplier.

In regards to Hypersonic CMs that one is tricky. But a naval version could be highly desirable for disabling cruisers carrying naval THAADs thus opening the way for total targeting of carrier strike group by PG missiles, drones, and other CMs.

Both cases represent a very strong benefit if costs can be manageable even if higher. We have seen Iran adopt more expensive platforms before (Sejill). I just didn’t know if costs were main factor the engine needed to power such a CM or airbreathing HGV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yavar

__
https://alijavidiri.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F667038831312306176

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Eight Iranians in world's top scientists list*

Each year, Stanford University's research team selects the most influential scientists in their fields, one percent, and two percent, according to scientometric criteria. Based on a study conducted by Stanford University scientists on the Scopus data, a list of highly cited scientists in all disciplines as well as the top two percent of scientific fields was identified and introduced, and this year eight Iranian top scientists have been included.

The selected scientists and professors in this list include Ahmad Reza Dehpour, Mostafa Ghanei, Morteza Izadi, Majid Saeedi, Seyed Fazel Nabavi, Seyed Mohammad Nabavi, Azadeh Manai, and Sedigheh Asgari, IRNA reported on Friday.











Eight Iranians in world's top scientists list


TEHRAN – Eight Iranian scientists have been listed among the top two percent of the scientists with the greatest impact in technology in 2021 worldwide, according to Stanford University and global indicators.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agarrao a las kalandrakas

PeeD said:


> A major issue is cost.
> 
> French can justify a hyper-sonic CM, as it has a nuclear warhead.
> 
> How Iran wants to justify something like that with a conventional warhead? Only have developing a very cost efficient design.
> This will happen sooner or later



Iran is a nuclear power many years ago. 
Iran's public program (AEOI) is a covert-story. IRGC stealth nuke program is wayyyy more advanced! 
Even AEOI couild build a bomb in days, if needed. 

All these never ending "news" , JCPOAs, NPTs, Kamalvandi declarations, Bibi declarations, Rouhani declarations, Biden declarations, Obama declarations, Trump declarations, Ahmadineyad, Raisi, Macron... ALL belong to a trolling war Iran vs USA&ISRAEL&friends (who know ALL very well) 
Since military way is not possible, there's a BIG BIG economic war and also a BIG BIG trolling war.

They ALL are trolling us. The truth lies behing this ethernal trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> Iran has some of the lowest gasoline prices in the world so it's natural that there isn't much consumer demand for electric or even hybrid cars.
> 
> In terms of reducing pollution it would be great but from an economic point of view the math doesn't add up.
> 
> 
> Why would Iran ever import oil when it has the 4th largest reserves of crude in the world. They need to invest in the industry one way or the other. The amount of investment required sounds overwhelming but remember it's over a 10 year period, not all at once


If Iran saved it's oil income as a national asset like Norway, sure let's dig ditches. However, currently the opportunity cost of oil far outdoes that of maintaining the status quo. Yes, electric cars or renewables are a case in point. So yes, Iran turning into an importer will trigger far more industrialization. Oil has been a weight on our shoulders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

I like to thank @QWECXZ and @sha ah for their inputs into the Interest rate discussions...and I am not an "economist" just interested on the subject...I fully understand the concept of people not wanting to lose money in a transaction and yes the "Inflation" vs "Interest rate" is a vicious cycle feeding on each other..It must be stopped..how do U stop it.....*BOOST PRODUCTION...*oh yes very easy to say but very hard to do but I also know raising interest rate is not the answer it simply adds more to the inflation and cycle continuous.

Where do U start:
I think we all agree that to kill the inflation you need to boost the production..remember the definition of inflation..*"too much money chasing few goods"*

Channel the money that is looking to grow away from chasing the interest rates and into "Production"..the stock market was supposed to do that but we all know it has turned into a quick make money scheme..(yours truly played it for two years and made a ton of $$$ but that was when the market crashed in 2008 when DOW dropped to almost 6000 points)..

How do U channel the money into "production" if stock market is not doing the job...I have some ideas but I say much smarter people in Raisi economics team are working on it...I like to know what plan they come up with and what they do with Interest rates (and exchange rate)..

Side note: if Iran fixes the economy then this airforce/buy/build/funds/lack of funds ..etc all go away. When you have money coming in Tech is no issue for Iran..same as China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Beautiful Iran in the fall season (northern Iran nature is so much like Canada).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

@aryobarzan

I will let you in on a secret. No Iranian worth his weight in gold would put money into a trash depreciating currency like rial.

Right now Iranians can freely buy crypto and make *inflation protected* returns that dwarf holding your money in an Iranian bank.

example: let’s say Iranian banks pay you 16% to deposit your money. So you deposit for 12 months and get 16%, but in the same 12 months Iranian currency inflation was 14%.....so how much real return did you make? *2%!!!*

It’s a joke! You could make 10x, 50x 100x that holding top cryptos! Yes there is risk, but there is risk holding Iranian currency as well or putting your money in an Iranian bank that tommorrow could be in an embezzlement scandal.

So Iranians are either buying gold, real estate, crypto, and stocks or smartly a combination of all of these for proper diversification among asset classes. These do well against inflation.

Investing in rial when their is no light at the end of the tunnel is not a strategy. It doesn’t matter what interest rate banks play, if the currency keeps spiraling into the abyss, Iranians will continue investing in assets that actually make a substantial real return. Making 20% interest when the currency loses 15% of its value during the same timeframe is not great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> @aryobarzan
> 
> I will let you in on a secret. No Iranian worth his weight in gold would put money into a trash depreciating currency like rial.
> 
> Right now Iranians can freely buy crypto and make *inflation protected* returns that dwarf holding your money in an Iranian bank.
> 
> example: let’s say Iranian banks pay you 16% to deposit your money. So you deposit for 12 months and get 16%, but in the same 12 months Iranian currency inflation was 14%.....so how much real return did you make? *2%!!!*
> 
> It’s a joke! You could make 10x, 50x 100x that holding top cryptos! Yes there is risk, but there is risk holding Iranian currency as well or putting your money in an Iranian bank that tommorrow could be in an embezzlement scandal.
> 
> So Iranians are either buying gold, real estate, crypto, and stocks or smartly a combination of all of these for proper diversification among asset classes. These do well against inflation.
> 
> Investing in rial when their is no light at the end of the tunnel is not a strategy. It doesn’t matter what interest rate banks play, if the currency keeps spiraling into the abyss, Iranians will continue investing in assets that actually make a substantial real return. Making 20% interest when the currency loses 15% of its value during the same timeframe is not great.


Apart from currency depreciation which is real problem (money printing being the cause)..the situation of interest rate making 2% is better compared to where I am ... here in Canada ..I get barely 1% on my deposits in the bank but real inflation is 3 or 4 %...and on top of that I have to pay tax on my interest ( you guys in US do not pay tax on interest)...so making almost nothing on your bank deposites is a universal matter and iran is no exception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

yavar said:


> __
> https://alijavidiri.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F667038831312306176


this guy seems like a loud mouth character
He talks crap about GOP too, when Afghan team lost a match he said they are involved in betting and we'll investigate and punish them


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Apart from currency depreciation which is real problem (money printing being the cause)..the situation of interest rate making 2% is the same here in Canada too..I get barely 1% on my deposits in the bank but real inflation is 3 or 4 %...and on top of that I have to pay tax on my interest ( you guys in US do not pay tax on interest)...so making almost nothing on your bank deposites is a universal matter iran is not exception.



Yes and No.

In developed economies there is a suffering from low inflation. Forget what has happened in last 2 years. This is socio engineered inflation in a desperate attempt to keep major fiats becoming the yen (deflation). Inflation will stabilize in major fiats.

Iran is experiencing the type of inflation US was experiencing in 1970-1980s where a treasury bond was paying 15-20% and mortgage rates were above 10%!

Anyway I digress comparing your situation in Canada (1st world country) to Iran (3rd world country...nearly half the country in poverty) is not a fair basis. You have many investment options to make (land, stocks, real estate, and your salary is relatively stable in relation to purchasing goods). Iranians on the other hand have finally got the chance to make the same type of investments, but their salary is maybe 50% of what it was from purchasing standpoint years ago!

So major fiat still has so much demand for its currency and doesn’t suffer from money printing issues that a country like Iran does thus they have NO NEED to offer interest rates at bank level.

Furthermore, in the US they are binded to the fed funds rate which is near zero. Thus banks can’t offer much in the way of interest when they go off of treasury rates. If Iran kept interest rates near zero like US it would further lead to run away inflation, basically what Erdogan is doing to Lira by refusing to raise rates.

So while situations LOOK alike (Canada and Iran) they are actually very very different. A tale of two stories basically on how currencies who have power can leverage the **** out of it with no consequence while the brown guy’s currency gets severely punished for any economic wrong doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> I like to thank @QWECXZ and @sha ah for their inputs into the Interest rate discussions...and I am not an "economist" just interested on the subject...I fully understand the concept of people not wanting to lose money in a transaction and yes the "Inflation" vs "Interest rate" is a vicious cycle feeding on each other..It must be stopped..how do U stop it.....*BOOST PRODUCTION...*oh yes very easy to say but very hard to do but I also know raising interest rate is not the answer it simply adds more to the inflation and cycle continuous.
> 
> Where do U start:
> I think we all agree that to kill the inflation you need to boost the production..remember the definition of inflation..*"too much money chasing few goods"*
> 
> Channel the money that is looking to grow away from chasing the interest rates and into "Production"..the stock market was supposed to do that but we all know it has turned into a quick make money scheme..(yours truly played it for two years and made a ton of $$$ but that was when the market crashed in 2008 when DOW dropped to almost 6000 points)..
> 
> How do U channel the money into "production" if stock market is not doing the job...I have some ideas but I say much smarter people in Raisi economics team are working on it...I like to know what plan they come up with and what they do with Interest rates (and exchange rate)..
> 
> Side note: if Iran fixes the economy then this airforce/buy/build/funds/lack of funds ..etc all go away. When you have money coming in Tech is no issue for Iran..same as China.


There are some major differences between the banking system and the stock market:

1. The banking system is supposed to be a risk free option. It is guaranteed that you will not lose your money.
2. You can withdraw your money from a bank any time you want 24/7, but in the stock market, you can sell your shares only in working hours and your money can be trapped there for weeks after a crash.
3. The stock market is for well-established large businesses and few corporations in Iran can enter the Tehran Stock Exchange. For example, the minimal capital of a company in the Tehran Stock Exchange is 1 trillion rials.
4. Most importantly, banks can give people loans. Stock market does not do that and cannot channel money into production as widely as banks can do. Stock market does not channel money into production because only a handful of companies in Iran are in the stock market. They do not comprise even 10% of businesses in Iran even by volume of capital. And definitely less than 1% of registered businesses in Iran by number.

Even newly established companies will find it difficult to work in an economy where inflation is too high but bank interest is low. Companies usually estimate their costs and revenues at the beginning of a fiscal year and they keep their capital (of shareholders) in a bank account. If inflation is high but bank interest is low, they will need to constantly fight inflation by selling more and more at a higher price than what they had initially planned (besides other obstacles that they face during their growth period) and if they cannot win the battle against inflation, either their shareholders will eventually pull out or they'll go bankrupt. People wouldn't really benefit much from companies like these that have to keep fighting inflation and depreciation of their capital at their expense. This happens a lot in Iran actually. So, this whole idea that you can bring down inflation by boosting production, while true in theory, is impossible to realize without extra measures for curbing inflation first.

Just look at inflation in Iran in recent years. If you want to talk about the USD/IRR exchange ratio, the geometric mean of the last 10 years is about 34%. For the last 5 years, the geometric mean would be about 49%. If you want to talk about inflation using the Consumer Price Index, we have experienced figures such as 52%, 48% and 42% in recent years. Why would anyone keep their money in a bank with a 16% interest when inflation is well above twice, or even three times of this number by any reasonable measure? This is in no way similar to the situation in Canada. They are completely different situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

salam baradaran 
is there any website for buying used cars in Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

I


QWECXZ said:


> There are some major differences between the banking system and the stock market:
> 
> 1. The banking system is supposed to be a risk free option. It is guaranteed that you will not lose your money.
> 2. You can withdraw your money from a bank any time you want 24/7, but in the stock market, you can sell your shares only in working hours and your money can be trapped there for weeks after a crash.
> 3. The stock market is for well-established large businesses and few corporations in Iran can enter the Tehran Stock Exchange. For example, the minimal capital of a company in the Tehran Stock Exchange is 1 trillion rials.
> 4. Most importantly, banks can give people loans. Stock market does not do that and cannot channel money into production as widely as banks can do. Stock market does not channel money into production because only a handful of companies in Iran are in the stock market. They do not comprise even 10% of businesses in Iran even by volume of capital. And definitely less than 1% of registered businesses in Iran by number.
> 
> Even newly established companies will find it difficult to work in an economy where inflation is too high but bank interest is low. Companies usually estimate their costs and revenues at the beginning of a fiscal year and they keep their capital (of shareholders) in a bank account. If inflation is high but bank interest is low, they will need to constantly fight inflation by selling more and more at a higher price than what they had initially planned (besides other obstacles that they face during their growth period) and if they cannot win the battle against inflation, either their shareholders will eventually pull out or they'll go bankrupt. People wouldn't really benefit much from companies like these that have to keep fighting inflation and depreciation of their capital at their expense. This happens a lot in Iran actually. So, this whole idea that you can bring down inflation by boosting production, while true in theory, is impossible to realize without extra measures for curbing inflation first.
> 
> Just look at inflation in Iran in recent years. If you want to talk about the USD/IRR exchange ratio, the geometric mean of the last 10 years is about 34%. For the last 5 years, the geometric mean would be about 49%. If you want to talk about inflation using the Consumer Price Index, we have experienced figures such as 52%, 48% and 42% in recent years. Why would anyone keep their money in a bank with a 16% interest when inflation is well above twice, or even three times of this number by any reasonable measure? This is in no way similar to the situation in Canada. They are completely different situations.


 Talking about economics on line when words and sentences do not come out right is hard..

What I meant by stock market was that the initial idea of a stock market is so that companies can raise capital by selling their shares to the general public...a good way to grow so every one who has some money but not able to create a company can use the money and buy a small piece of a working enterprise..removes the liquidity from the hands of people and puts it into production...

The concept worked well in the US but in iran ..do not know..


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> I
> Talking about economics on line when words and sentences do not come out right is hard..
> 
> What I meant by stock market was that the initial idea of a stock market is so that companies can raise capital by selling their shares to the general public...a good way to grow so every one who has some money but not able to create a company can use the money and buy a small piece of a working enterprise..removes the liquidity from the hands of people and puts it into production...
> 
> The concept worked well in the US but in iran ..do not know..


Yes, but for well-established companies. Not a new business.
Look at initial public offerings in Iran. They are all companies that have been around for many years with huge capital. The law specifically demands companies that want to join the stock exchange to have at least 1 trillion rials of capital and have a proven record of profit for at least 3 years.
This by no means applies to small businesses or new businesses.

That's why they created Farabourse. But even Farabourse is not capable of being a replacement for bank loans.


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> Yes, but for well-established companies. Not a new business.
> Look at initial public offerings in Iran. They are all companies that have been around for many years with huge capital. The law specifically demands companies that want to join the stock exchange to have at least 1 trillion rials of capital and have a proven record of profit for at least 3 years.
> This by no means applies to small businesses or new businesses.
> 
> That's why they created Farabourse. But even Farabourse is not capable of being a replacement for bank loans.


Glad to know that..yes smaller enterprises need different treatment...risks for investors will be high but the rewards also massive...we call them "small caps" in here and I liked them a lot..very dynamic if you are a player of market.


----------



## sha ah

Iran produces each barrel of oil for around $10. Importing oil for $80 a barrel is insane. There would be massive protests, the largest since the revolution. 

During the Shah Iran produced 6 million barrels per day. Now it's 4 million, so in a sense Iran is saving for future generations.

Electric cars will get rid of pollution but also as time passes internal combustion engines are becoming more and more efficient, emitting less pollution.

Once the price of electric cars becomes on par with gasoline cars you will see many more in Iran purchase them, however right now the math does not add up.



jauk said:


> If Iran saved it's oil income as a national asset like Norway, sure let's dig ditches. However, currently the opportunity cost of oil far outdoes that of maintaining the status quo. Yes, electric cars or renewables are a case in point. So yes, Iran turning into an importer will trigger far more industrialization. Oil has been a weight on our shoulders.


You're right, which is why interest rate needs to be higher than inflation 

A low risk account 2% higher and 5% or more as risk increases just like the west.

Remember crypto is a risk, speculating is risky. Average people with children want stability.

I feel sorry for people in Turkey. Inflation is out of control and Erdogan keeps lowering interest rates.



TheImmortal said:


> @aryobarzan
> 
> I will let you in on a secret. No Iranian worth his weight in gold would put money into a trash depreciating currency like rial.
> 
> Right now Iranians can freely buy crypto and make *inflation protected* returns that dwarf holding your money in an Iranian bank.
> 
> example: let’s say Iranian banks pay you 16% to deposit your money. So you deposit for 12 months and get 16%, but in the same 12 months Iranian currency inflation was 14%.....so how much real return did you make? *2%!!!*
> 
> It’s a joke! You could make 10x, 50x 100x that holding top cryptos! Yes there is risk, but there is risk holding Iranian currency as well or putting your money in an Iranian bank that tommorrow could be in an embezzlement scandal.
> 
> So Iranians are either buying gold, real estate, crypto, and stocks or smartly a combination of all of these for proper diversification among asset classes. These do well against inflation.
> 
> Investing in rial when their is no light at the end of the tunnel is not a strategy. It doesn’t matter what interest rate banks play, if the currency keeps spiraling into the abyss, Iranians will continue investing in assets that actually make a substantial real return. Making 20% interest when the currency loses 15% of its value during the same timeframe is not great.


----------



## sha ah

I wouldn't call Iran a third world country. Maybe 2nd world but 3rd world refers to nations that are completely undeveloped, failed states. 

If Iran is third world then what is Ethiopia or Afghanistan ?

Remember in Iran gasoline is still dirt cheap and the electricity is still running. There are countless opportunities to make a profit. A few years ago converting 50 million Rial to USD and today you would have 270 million.countless Iranians have made fortunes on the stock market.many have lost but the majority of amateur traders lose everywhere because of over confidence, greed or lack of knowledge.

Could lran be doing better ? Of course but compare Iran to Iraq or Afghanistan and the people in Iran have alot to be thankful for in comparison.



TheImmortal said:


> Yes and No.
> 
> In developed economies there is a suffering from low inflation. Forget what has happened in last 2 years. This is socio engineered inflation in a desperate attempt to keep major fiats becoming the yen (deflation). Inflation will stabilize in major fiats.
> 
> Iran is experiencing the type of inflation US was experiencing in 1970-1980s where a treasury bond was paying 15-20% and mortgage rates were above 10%!
> 
> Anyway I digress comparing your situation in Canada (1st world country) to Iran (3rd world country...nearly half the country in poverty) is not a fair basis. You have many investment options to make (land, stocks, real estate, and your salary is relatively stable in relation to purchasing goods). Iranians on the other hand have finally got the chance to make the same type of investments, but their salary is maybe 50% of what it was from purchasing standpoint years ago!
> 
> So major fiat still has so much demand for its currency and doesn’t suffer from money printing issues that a country like Iran does thus they have NO NEED to offer interest rates at bank level.
> 
> Furthermore, in the US they are binded to the fed funds rate which is near zero. Thus banks can’t offer much in the way of interest when they go off of treasury rates. If Iran kept interest rates near zero like US it would further lead to run away inflation, basically what Erdogan is doing to Lira by refusing to raise rates.
> 
> So while situations LOOK alike (Canada and Iran) they are actually very very different. A tale of two stories basically on how currencies who have power can leverage the **** out of it with no consequence while the brown guy’s currency gets severely punished for any economic wrong doing.


My friend why didn't you put your savings in TSX (Toronto Stock Exchange, Canada's largest for those who don't know) In the last year it's increased 20%

In the west, in general the indices generally go up over the years except when there's an economic downturn like the recession but when that happens pull your money out or better yet short the market like the wealthiest 1%



aryobarzan said:


> Apart from currency depreciation which is real problem (money printing being the cause)..the situation of interest rate making 2% is better compared to where I am ... here in Canada ..I get barely 1% on my deposits in the bank but real inflation is 3 or 4 %...and on top of that I have to pay tax on my interest ( you guys in US do not pay tax on interest)...so making almost nothing on your bank deposites is a universal matter and iran is no exception.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

So right now Iran is giving out 1 MILLION Covid 19 vaccine doses on a daily basis

65% have had 1 shot and 45% 2 shots in Iran.

In the big picture, considering the sanctions Iran has done well with it's vaccine drive.

As I predicted, by the end of the year the majority of Iranians will be vaccinated

At this rate, in 1 month pretty much everyone who wants to be vaccinated in Iran will be.

The only question is what percentage will want the vaccine and what percentage won't want it.

The global average seems to be 60-70%. Many EU nations it's 60%

In Russia it's 30% which is not nearly enough

China has vaccinated 1 billion people meanwhile India 300 million people although many agree India has likely reached herd immunity after hospitals were locked down and bodies burned in the streets became a common sight

The only question is will Iran introduce a vaccine passport and restrictions for public venues or events to encourage vaccination ?

After the majority of Iranians are vaccinated Iran should donate Iranian made vaccines to Afghanistan, Lebanon, Syria and others. This will give Iran a positive image in the region as well as encourage those nations to purchase Iranian vaccines once they've tried it.

I wonder how much Iran will charge per dose ? Pfizer is $20 a dose, Russian and Chinese vaccines around $10 a dose.

If vaccines are in short supply Iran can charge $10 if not perhaps $8 or less I'm guessing ?Astra Zeneca costs $4 but it has a bad reputation for blood clot issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So according to this source 80% of Iran's eligible population have had 1 dose with 54% being fully vaccinated. So the majority are finally fully vaccinated.









Iran Gives First Covid Dose to 80% of Target Population


Health Minister Bahram Einollahi announced on Thursday that some 80% of Iran’s target population have been given a first dose of Covid-19 vaccine.




financialtribune.com





The source below is from yesterday and the numbers vary. Why the discrepancy between sources ?

Well the source below takes into account Iran's entire population, not just the eligible population

So assuming that nearly everyone who gets 1 dose will take the second dose, Iran's eligible population will have a vaccination rate of 80% within a month or so. This is higher than most western countries. Wow I didn't expect this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari




----------



## sha ah

Houthis have successfully taken southern outskirts of Marib. Houthis forces from the west and south of Marib have now linked up and are right outside the city. They continue to target Saudi backed forces with ballistic missiles and drones.

The pincer has tightened around Marib but it seems to be a hard nut to crack. MBS wants it held at all costs.

If Marib falls it's basically game over for the Saudis. All that remains after Marib is Taiz, which is also surrounded and Aden. The Houthis have already take the main highways which lead to Aden. After that all that will remain is eastern Yemen which is all deserts and small towns.









A Houthi missile hit Marib city moments ago Marib, Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


A Houthi missile hit Marib city moments ago. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com













Houthi Forces at Marib Dam Lake's Southern shore have linked up with Houthi Forces coming from Jabal Murad, and Al-Bayda and Shabwah Marib - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Houthi Forces at Marib Dam Lake's Southern shore have linked up with Houthi Forces coming from Jabal Murad, and Al-Bayda and Shabwah. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> Houthis have successfully taken southern outskirts of Marib. Houthis forces from the west and south of Marib have now linked up and are right outside the city. They continue to target Saudi backed forces with ballistic missiles and drones.
> 
> The pincer has tightened around Marib but it seems to be a hard nut to crack. MBS wants it held at all costs.
> 
> If Marib falls it's basically game over for the Saudis. All that remains after Marib is Taiz, which is also surrounded and Aden. The Houthis have already take the main highways which lead to Aden. After that all that will remain is eastern Yemen which is all deserts and small towns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Houthi missile hit Marib city moments ago Marib, Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> A Houthi missile hit Marib city moments ago. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houthi Forces at Marib Dam Lake's Southern shore have linked up with Houthi Forces coming from Jabal Murad, and Al-Bayda and Shabwah Marib - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com
> 
> 
> Houthi Forces at Marib Dam Lake's Southern shore have linked up with Houthi Forces coming from Jabal Murad, and Al-Bayda and Shabwah. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemen.liveuamap.com



lmao.. Posting a week old news and source that means they are running out of steam... Besides this has been denied as has been the million other times.

Also one thing I find funny is you could make an entire comedy sketch out of this.. You Yourself have been writting for now 2 years they are at the gates? But the question is where are they and why don't they seem to get there? The forever claim that is not there at all.. Or what is this a journey to the stars on board of a slow spaceship. There is higher probablity that the Hadi-Islah government will be in Sana'a anytime soon now as they have ignited offensive which they seem to be close to and geographically not far away from it..


----------



## aryobarzan

Someone"s head is in the Saud's butt..lol... take your head out and you see the truth..

*Yemeni forces penetrate Saudi-backed militants’ last defense lines in northern Ma’rib: Report*
Monday, 08 November 2021 11:22 AM *[ Last Update: Monday, 08 November 2021 1:10 PM ]*






Militants loyal to Yemen's Saudi-backed former government man a position near al-Jawba frontline in the country's province of Ma'rib, on October 30, 2021. (File photo by AFP)
*The Yemeni army and allied fighters from popular committees have achieved a “key military breakthrough” in Ma’rib, penetrating “the last defense lines” of Saudi-backed militants in the northern part of the province.*
Lebanon’s al-Akhbar news website cited informed sources as saying that the Yemeni troops launched a surprise attack from eastern al-Jawf Province, reaching the desert areas in northern Ma’rib Province.
According to the report, the Yemeni forces penetrated the last defensive lines of militants loyal to former president Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi in the vast desert front, approaching the border between the provinces of Ma’rib and Hadhramaut.
The sources said the operation, which was launched from al-Khanjar camp in al-Jawf, resulted in the recapture of vast areas in al-Rowaik, which lies 15 kilometers away from the border between Ma’rib and Hadhramaut, east of the oil region of Safer.
The sources stressed that the Yemeni forces “achieved a significant military breakthrough that would enable them to cut the last supply lines” of the pro-Hadi militants who are present in northern Ma’rib City.
Ma’rib has turned into a focus of the Yemeni army’s liberation operations since last year.
The province’s recapture, towards which many advancements have been made so far, is expected to pave the way for further military victories for Yemen’s forces.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

aryobarzan said:


> Someone"s head is in the Saud's butt..lol... take your head out and you see the truth..
> 
> *Yemeni forces penetrate Saudi-backed militants’ last defense lines in northern Ma’rib: Report*
> Monday, 08 November 2021 11:22 AM *[ Last Update: Monday, 08 November 2021 1:10 PM ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants loyal to Yemen's Saudi-backed former government man a position near al-Jawba frontline in the country's province of Ma'rib, on October 30, 2021. (File photo by AFP)
> *The Yemeni army and allied fighters from popular committees have achieved a “key military breakthrough” in Ma’rib, penetrating “the last defense lines” of Saudi-backed militants in the northern part of the province.*
> Lebanon’s al-Akhbar news website cited informed sources as saying that the Yemeni troops launched a surprise attack from eastern al-Jawf Province, reaching the desert areas in northern Ma’rib Province.
> According to the report, the Yemeni forces penetrated the last defensive lines of militants loyal to former president Abd Rabbuh Mansur Hadi in the vast desert front, approaching the border between the provinces of Ma’rib and Hadhramaut.
> The sources said the operation, which was launched from al-Khanjar camp in al-Jawf, resulted in the recapture of vast areas in al-Rowaik, which lies 15 kilometers away from the border between Ma’rib and Hadhramaut, east of the oil region of Safer.
> The sources stressed that the Yemeni forces “achieved a significant military breakthrough that would enable them to cut the last supply lines” of the pro-Hadi militants who are present in northern Ma’rib City.
> Ma’rib has turned into a focus of the Yemeni army’s liberation operations since last year.
> The province’s recapture, towards which many advancements have been made so far, is expected to pave the way for further military victories for Yemen’s forces.



Check this out.... look at the date of that article this has been recircled same article and same exactly thing for 2 whole years. It is like travelling on a slow moving spaceship or being in a movie where time constantly resets to same day. I can post articles saying the exact same thing as way back as 2019...


*Houthis at the Gates of Marib – The Yemen Review, January-February 2021*
_March 14, 2021_

Houthi forces edged closer to Marib city in February, repeatedly firing missiles on the capital of Marib governorate during a fresh push to capture the last major northern city under government control. The fall of Marib city would be a catastrophic blow for the government.

Houthis at the Gates of Marib – The Yemen Review, January-February 2021 - Sana'a Center For Strategic Studies








Houthis at the Gates of Marib – The Yemen Review, January-February 2021 - Sana'a Center For Strategic Studies


Houthi forces edged closer to Marib city in February, repeatedly firing missiles on the capital of Marib governorate during a fresh push to capture the last major northern city under government control. The fall of Marib city would be a catastrophic blow for the government. It also would compel...




sanaacenter.org





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

here is the real news coming from Mar'ib

*Houthis Continue to Suffer Losses in Marib as Governor Vows to Confront the militias*


On Saturday, the coalition said it carried out 32 operations in the al-Bayda and al-Jawf provinces in western Marib. Over 157 Houthis were killed and 14 of their military vehicles were destroyed in the operations.


At least 3,000 Houthis have been killed in the past six weeks of fighting and in coalition operations.


Meanwhile, Marib Governor *General Sultan Al-Arada* stressed that the province has withstood and continues to withstand.


The Houthis will not reach their goals, he vowed during a press tour of security forces.


“As Marib has defied the Houthi militias since the beginning of the conflict, it will destroy this project at its end,” he added.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Mar'ib is Houthi graveyard aka Stalingaard of the Jazira strong forces are camped out there... For 3 years destroyed constantly by Maribeans that is why they never arrived how many caravans I have seen seemingly going back. The Houthis could have lost 90% of all their casualities in this war to Maribeans. The Maribeans will take Sana'a soon or later


----------



## aryobarzan

Battlion25 said:


> Check this out.... look at the date of that article this has been recircled same article and same exactly thing for 2 whole years. It is like travelling on a slow moving spaceship or being in a movie where time constantly resets to same day. I can post articles saying the exact same thing as way back as 2019...
> 
> 
> *Houthis at the Gates of Marib – The Yemen Review, January-February 2021*
> _March 14, 2021_
> 
> Houthi forces edged closer to Marib city in February, repeatedly firing missiles on the capital of Marib governorate during a fresh push to capture the last major northern city under government control. The fall of Marib city would be a catastrophic blow for the government.
> 
> Houthis at the Gates of Marib – The Yemen Review, January-February 2021 - Sana'a Center For Strategic Studies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houthis at the Gates of Marib – The Yemen Review, January-February 2021 - Sana'a Center For Strategic Studies
> 
> 
> Houthi forces edged closer to Marib city in February, repeatedly firing missiles on the capital of Marib governorate during a fresh push to capture the last major northern city under government control. The fall of Marib city would be a catastrophic blow for the government. It also would compel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanaacenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> here is the real news coming from Mar'ib
> 
> *Houthis Continue to Suffer Losses in Marib as Governor Vows to Confront the militias*
> 
> 
> On Saturday, the coalition said it carried out 32 operations in the al-Bayda and al-Jawf provinces in western Marib. Over 157 Houthis were killed and 14 of their military vehicles were destroyed in the operations.
> 
> 
> At least 3,000 Houthis have been killed in the past six weeks of fighting and in coalition operations.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Marib Governor *General Sultan Al-Arada* stressed that the province has withstood and continues to withstand.
> 
> 
> The Houthis will not reach their goals, he vowed during a press tour of security forces.
> 
> 
> “As Marib has defied the Houthi militias since the beginning of the conflict, it will destroy this project at its end,” he added.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mar'ib is Houthi graveyard aka Stalingaard of the Jazira strong forces are camped out there... For 3 years destroyed constantly by Maribeans that is why they never arrived how many caravans I have seen seemingly going back. The Houthis could have lost 90% of all their casualities in this war to Maribeans. They are waging offensive on Sana'a now they are not far from it location wise


I tell you what: when the fate of Marib is sealed I will tap you on the shoulder with the news...I promise I will not gloat...anything other than that is propaganda in a war and it will only be" I said-you said" affair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> lmao.. Posting a week old news and source that means they are running out of steam... Besides this has been denied as has been the million other times.
> 
> Also one thing I find funny is you could make an entire comedy sketch out of this.. You Yourself have been writting for now 2 years they are at the gates? But the question is where are they and why don't they seem to get there? The forever claim that is not there at all.. Or what is this a journey to the stars on board of a slow spaceship. There is higher probablity that the Hadi-Islah government will be in Sana'a anytime soon now as they have ignited offensive which they seem to be close to and geographically not far away from it..


Saudis have been boasting to retake Al-Hudaydah in 72 hours since at least 3 years ago.
There's a higher probability that Houthies will be in Riadh than Hadi-Islah government get even close to Sana'a.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

The war started 7 years ago. Back then the Saudis claimed that the entire operation would take 7 weeks.

Hodeidah was a compete failure. The Saudis were unable to wrest control from the Houthis.

Saudia have 1000 times the military budget yet they are on the defensive. Like Trump said the Saudis can't shoot their way out of a wet paper bag.




Battlion25 said:


> They are not less than an hour drive away from Sana'a.. Half of Hudaydah city has been taken and still under Hadi-Islah but offensive has been stopped due to UN de-crying humantarian disaster it was ended on these grounds hence they never bullshitted anyone. Nor are they the ones dropping articles for the last 3 years of the fall of a city that has not fallen?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> The war started 7 years ago. Back then the Saudis claimed that the entire operation would take 7 weeks.
> 
> Hodeidah was a compete failure. The Saudis were unable to wrest control from the Houthis.
> 
> Saudia have 1000 times the military budget yet they are on the defensive. Like Trump said the Saudis can't shoot their way out of a wet paper bag.




Why you lying bro.. They hold part of the city and no you know why it was helded crying humantarian crisis or my god genocide etc etc. 7 weeks is unrealistic never said by a military individual you can't even overcome a hostage situation in some places. They hold 80% of the country if they have to push further they will.. But it is you making the comedic 3 years running claim



QWECXZ said:


> Saudis have been boasting to retake Al-Hudaydah in 72 hours since at least 3 years ago.
> There's a higher probability that Houthies will be in Riadh than Hadi-Islah government get even close to Sana'a.



They are not less than an hour drive away from Sana'a.. Half of Hudaydah city has been taken and still under Hadi-Islah but offensive has been stopped due to UN de-crying humantarian disaster it was ended on these grounds hence they never bullshitted anyone. Nor are they the ones dropping articles for the last 3 years of the fall of a city that has not fallen?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

LOL the Saudis keep claiming that they killed hundreds of Houthi fighters daily yet just last week the Houthis took the southern outskirts of Marib. 

Notice the Saudis rarely show evidence of their claims. 

Do u know how they come up with their numbers ? For example they hit a truck with an airstrike and they estimate that the truth was carrying 8 Houthi fighters. No confirmation, no evidence, they just assume.

A few months ago, after ISIS K launched an attack on Kabul airport the US retaliated by hitting a house with an airstrike. It was supposedly an ISIS K hideout. In reality 10 children and a mother were killed.

If the US is that inaccurate imagine the Saudis. They continually make claims without evidence but they continue to lose territory. 

The Saudis have already lost the war and have been humiliated and exposed as an utterly useless army. MBS simply can't admit defeat but he is only digging his own hole deeper, that's all.




Battlion25 said:


> Check this out.... look at the date of that article this has been recircled same article and same exactly thing for 2 whole years. It is like travelling on a slow moving spaceship or being in a movie where time constantly resets to same day. I can post articles saying the exact same thing as way back as 2019...
> 
> 
> *Houthis at the Gates of Marib – The Yemen Review, January-February 2021*
> _March 14, 2021_
> 
> Houthi forces edged closer to Marib city in February, repeatedly firing missiles on the capital of Marib governorate during a fresh push to capture the last major northern city under government control. The fall of Marib city would be a catastrophic blow for the government.
> 
> Houthis at the Gates of Marib – The Yemen Review, January-February 2021 - Sana'a Center For Strategic Studies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houthis at the Gates of Marib – The Yemen Review, January-February 2021 - Sana'a Center For Strategic Studies
> 
> 
> Houthi forces edged closer to Marib city in February, repeatedly firing missiles on the capital of Marib governorate during a fresh push to capture the last major northern city under government control. The fall of Marib city would be a catastrophic blow for the government. It also would compel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanaacenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> here is the real news coming from Mar'ib
> 
> *Houthis Continue to Suffer Losses in Marib as Governor Vows to Confront the militias*
> 
> 
> On Saturday, the coalition said it carried out 32 operations in the al-Bayda and al-Jawf provinces in western Marib. Over 157 Houthis were killed and 14 of their military vehicles were destroyed in the operations.
> 
> 
> At least 3,000 Houthis have been killed in the past six weeks of fighting and in coalition operations.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Marib Governor *General Sultan Al-Arada* stressed that the province has withstood and continues to withstand.
> 
> 
> The Houthis will not reach their goals, he vowed during a press tour of security forces.
> 
> 
> “As Marib has defied the Houthi militias since the beginning of the conflict, it will destroy this project at its end,” he added.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mar'ib is Houthi graveyard aka Stalingaard of the Jazira strong forces are camped out there... For 3 years destroyed constantly by Maribeans that is why they never arrived how many caravans I have seen seemingly going back. The Houthis could have lost 90% of all their casualities in this war to Maribeans. The Maribeans will take Sana'a soon or later


Saudis control the eastern deserts along with Al Qaeda but 80% of the population is under Houthi control All the rest of the cities, Taiz, Marib, Aden are surrounded, their highways cut off. 

Considering that the Saudis have air supremacy and 1000x the budget this is just sad and pathetic for them.



Battlion25 said:


> Why you lying bro.. They hold part of the city and no you know why it was helded crying humantarian crisis or my god genocide yada. 7 weeks is unrealistic. They hold 80% of the country if they have to push further they will.. But it is you making the satirial 3 years running claim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

dp


----------



## Dariush the Great

Battlion25 said:


> It is a Civil war the other party holds 80% and they ain't going anywhere how is that a win they control the oil, all port entry and exits plus sea and air.. I can post thousands of direct hit on houthis on the road hence evidence is plenty for high casualities.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456273198345973768
> 
> 
> This is another fallacy that has no factual bases. Whomever controls most major cities has more population. They only have Sana and Partial Hudaydad main while Mukalla, Taiz, Aden, Abyan and Marib are all with the governement which debunks your claim without fact checking


Alright bro. But why are you lifting Saudi balls on an Iranian chill thread?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Battlion25

Dariush the Great said:


> Alright bro. But why are you lifting Saudi balls on an Iranian chill thread?



Honestly don't know why I even landed on this thread in the first place. But sorry about that.. I came unsupervised I feel like invasive species now.. But don't worry about that do carry on please


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> Honestly don't know why I even landed on this thread in the first place. But sorry about that.. I came unsupervised I feel like invasive species now.. But don't worry about that do carry on please



ohh look how loving u are brother, coming over to Iran chill thread of all the places you cud be, just to shower us with love and company. you love saudi arabia brother? well then u must love America too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

If u want to believe that the Saudis are winning the war, if that makes u feel happy inside, go ahead, believe it.

However like I said the Saudis have air superiority and 1000x the budget yet the Houthis are the ones gaining territory and all cities under Saudi control are surrounded and cut off. A 7 week operation turned into 7 years. 

If u call that a victory then I don't even know what to tell you.



Battlion25 said:


> It is a Civil war the other party holds 80% and they ain't going anywhere how is that a win they control the oil, all port entry and exits plus sea and air.. I can post thousands of direct hit on houthis on the road hence evidence is plenty for high casualities.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456273198345973768
> 
> 
> This is another fallacy that has no factual bases. Whomever controls most major cities has more population. They only have Sana and Partial Hudaydad main while Mukalla, Taiz, Aden, Abyan and Marib are all with the governement which debunks your claim without fact checking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> If u want to believe that the Hadi-Islah are winning the war, if that makes u feel happy inside, go ahead, believe it.



Lets agree to disagree. instead of going on and on about it because it doesn't lead anywhere. They control majoriy land, oil, ports and major cities. You can't win a game that has been played only 20mins where you are down by points They haven't lost anything besides it is ongoing on technicality standpoint besides all that irrelevant now. Lets agree to disagree.

..............
It comes down to who controlls major citiy. Taiz has curently 2m, Aden around 2m. Mukalla, 600k, Mar'ib 2.5m, Abyan around 500k that itself is like almost 8m if you count the other smaller areas that easily amounts to towards 40-45% of population center. Contrary to your claim they don't easily control 80% of population especially when Gov't is partially inside hudaydah city and that would be few other hundred thousands just in Urban cities without taking into account villagers and minor cities..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Look at the population density of Yemen and then look at the territory under Houthi control. Houthis easily control 80% of the population.


















Yemen - Population Density 2009 - Yemen


Map in English on Yemen; published on 31 Oct 2010 by OCHA




reliefweb.int













Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com







Battlion25 said:


> It is a Civil war the other party holds 80% and they ain't going anywhere how is that a win they control the oil, all port entry and exits plus sea and air.. I can post thousands of direct hit on houthis on the road hence evidence is plenty for high casualities.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456273198345973768
> 
> 
> This is another fallacy that has no factual bases. Whomever controls most major cities has more population. They only have Sana and Partial Hudaydad main while Mukalla, Taiz, Aden, Abyan and Marib are all with the governement which debunks your claim without fact checking

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> They are not less than an hour drive away from Sana'a.. Half of Hudaydah city has been taken and still under Hadi-Islah but offensive has been stopped due to UN de-crying humantarian disaster it was ended on these grounds hence they never bullshitted anyone. Nor are they the ones dropping articles for the last 3 years of the fall of a city that has not fallen?


Well, Google says it's a 5 hour drive but assuming you're right, somehow this "less than an hour drive" is taking them 5 years and public humiliation to drive. I wonder why.
And it has taken them 4 years of constant failure instead of 3 days to take that other half of Al-Hudaydah (with help from the UAE and other countries) and they haven't been successful yet. How ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

The Eroding Value of Nonproliferation Sanctions


Developing strong, pragmatic and principled national security and defense policies.




www.cnas.org





Miller is excellent at choosing words to direct his readers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Well, Google says it's a 5 hour drive but assuming you're right, somehow this "less than an hour drive" is taking them 5 years and public humiliation to drive. I wonder why.
> And it has taken them 4 years of constant failure instead of 3 days to take that other half of Al-Hudaydah (with help from the UAE and other countries) and they haven't been successful yet. How ridiculous.



I am amazed how you guys engage any random guy. For me the avatar itself is a *turn* *off* let a lone knowledge base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Iran apparently intercepted two US drones, MQ-9 and RQ-4 that entered Iran's air defence identification zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457435152775274496
راننده در خدمت سوالات شما


----------



## jauk

For those interested in an anonymous yet responslble forum platform there might be blockchain social media options (here). Beyond that 'Iranian' vs 'Pakistani' forums are no different and creating an 'Iranian' defense forum is wasted time and effort. Steemit (Steem and Steem Dollars cryptocurrencies, and Steem Power which is equivalent to internal forum credibility...), Sapien (ERC-20/NFT token), or the likes may be viable options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456685039803043840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458209960169517063

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Zathura

*Hermeus unveils autonomous high-speed aircraft*










Hermeus unveils autonomous high-speed aircraft


Hermeus, an Atlanta-based startup whose goal is to develop hypersonic aircraft, has unveiled its first autonomous high-speed aircraft. The company has unveiled a full-scale prototype of its first aircraft Quarterhorse. “When an aerospace company typically unveils a new aircraft it’s nothing more...




defence-blog.com




*German defense firm showcases new air defense system*










German defense firm showcases new air defense system


Germany-based Rheinmetall, which specializes in security and mobility solutions, just released video footage showing its new Skynex air defense system. The newly released video show the Skynex Air Defense System in a truck-mounted version, successfully engaging a swarm of eight small drones with...




defence-blog.com


----------



## Shawnee

jauk said:


> For those interested in an anonymous yet responslble forum platform there might be blockchain social media options (here). Beyond that 'Iranian' vs 'Paksitani' forums are no different and creating an 'Iranian' defense forum is wasted time and effort. Steemit (Steem and Steem Dollars cryptocurrencies, and Steem Power which is equivalent to internal forum credibility...), Sapien (ERC-20/NFT token), or the likes may be viable options.




Similar to block chain tech for Facebook and telegram, it will need users too.
I love the idea though.


----------



## sha ah

Tigray rebels in Ethiopia have surrounded the capital Addis Ababa and are on the verge of over running the government

This after just a few months ago, Ethiopian government forces captured the capital of Tigray, claiming a complete victory at the time.

Tigryan forces have completely turned the tables on Ethiopian government forces.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

Houthis cut off Saudi backed forces stationed in the outskirts of Hodeidah, forcing them to retreat.

The Houthis are also attacking Saudi forces in Mocha. It seems that they are looking to liberate the entire west coast of Yemen.









Al-Hodeidah. Houthi militia controls the coastal village of Al-Nakhilah market and Al-Shujaira area after the withdrawal of the joint forces from it Hodeidah - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Al-Hodeidah. Houthi militia controls the coastal village of Al-Nakhilah market and Al-Shujaira area after the withdrawal of the joint forces from it. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Iran's culture is paternal oriented and had been for a long time, however the past doesn't necessarily have to define the future.



Not necessarily, but in this case I believe it ought to. If traditional gender roles are undermined or even inverted, it will end up killing off the nuclear family structure and its foundational role as a major pillar of society and law. And this in turn will inevitably lead to the burial of both nation and religion in the mid- to long term (in Iran's case, given the tremendous amount of propaganda and social engineering the Iranian people are being subjected to, it'll happen in the blink of an eye; a non-negligible percentage of Iranians - namely, those receptive to western and liberal propaganda, are quite keen on committing collective mass suicide, as their minds have been meticulously worked upon in this specific direction by zio-American psychological operations for the past four decades).



> When women in Iran see women in other countries become a president or judge it makes them wonder why they can't have the same rights. Personally I believe they deserve those rights.



Deserve in what sense? Did they cease being females? Or did they "westernize" enough and adopt globalist feminist "culture" to a sufficient degree? Other countries are decaying on the identitarian level. They are being readied for absorption into the totalitarian, anti-human (anti-specist) masonic/zionist one-world regime which is going to be proclaimed and implemented in a not too distant future. The USA and Canada have always been zombie-nations of sorts, ever since their genocidal inceptions. And when it comes to nations of the Old Continent: the UK is dead, Germany is dead, France is dead, Italy is dead, Belgium, the Netherlands, Scandinavian nations are dead, and so on. And they'll never be revived again as the specific, historically rooted entities they used to be. It's over - short of an actual miracle comparable to the 1979 Islamic Revolution... The synthetic coronavirus was unleashed upon mankind by criminal globalist elites with the precise goal of accelerating this process. If Iran capitulates by then, it will cease to exist as an independent nation and civilization in a matter of decades if not years - like every one of these uprooted nations across the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So the inflation rate in Iran is reported to be around 40% with the interest rate being 16%. The only positive is that in the next few years inflation is supposed to go down in Iran.

Currently inflation is going up all over the world. In Turkey inflation is now reported to be 20%, although some analysts believe it to be much higher.

In the US, the interest rate is currently at 0.25%. In 2019 the interest rate was 2.75%. Inflation is reported to be at 6%, although many believe that in reality the inflation rate is much higher, with prices for many household goods going through the roof.

In almost every case the solution seems to be to increase interest rates but for whatever reason we don't really see this happening.

In Iran Raesi has the reputation of having been a stringent judge. Many are hoping that he can clamp down on the issue of the corruption which plagues Iran's financial sector and various other industries. However so far we haven't seen much and only time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457830306711486473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457712998546542592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457039728872722438

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458902730538422273

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> In almost every case the solution seems to be to increase interest rates but for whatever reason we don't really see this happening.


We don't see it because of corruption of the financial institutions of nearly all countries by people who are supposed to protect the rich and milk the poor dry.

The majority of problems that countries face can be eased by proper lawmaking, but countries refuse to do so because people who make the laws are there to protect the ones with capital, not the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darius77

QWECXZ said:


> We don't see it because of corruption of the financial institutions of nearly all countries by people who are supposed to protect the rich and milk the poor dry.
> 
> The majority of problems that countries face can be eased by proper lawmaking, but countries refuse to do so because people who make the laws are there to protect the ones with capital, not the public.


I would however point out that there was not a single Iranian name in the leaked corruption Panama papers, mostly Arabs, Turks (Erdogan's family) and Pakistanis. Corruption can only be checked by transparency and rule of the law.


----------



## QWECXZ

Darius77 said:


> I would however point out that there was not a single Iranian name in the leaked corruption Panama papers, mostly Arabs, Turks (Erdogan's family) and Pakistanis. Corruption can only be checked by transparency and rule of the law.


There are different forms of corruption. What we are witnessing in a country like Iran (or the United States) is institutional corruption where law makers and governmental institutions like the tax system or the central bank are "legally" enforcing policies that help only the rich and their chosen ones and completely ignore the benefits of ordinary citizens.

In Iran, banking is one of these examples. Automobile industry is another one. Telecommunication is another one. The best example of institutional corruption in the Central Bank is extremely low interest rate (compared to inflation) for bank loans, but extremely, insanely difficult conditions for receiving bank loans that make only few people they want able to receive bank loans.

I am not even going to go into detail about things like "Veteran loans" where interest rate is only 4% (in a country where inflation averages to nearly 40% in the last 5 years) and settlement period is 240 months (20 years!) which is basically like giving free money to them from the pockets of ordinary Iranians. And there's not even a ceiling for this type of loans. You can loan 10 billion Tomans and pay it 20 years later. By the time you will have paid it (assuming you will which is not always the case), the value of what you have paid won't be even one-tenth of the present value of what you loaned.

Also, about Panama papers, due to the US and European sanctions on individuals in the Islamic Republic, Iranian authorities do not keep their money in foreign banks and prefer to move cash. That does not overrule widespread corruption even a tiny bit.


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Not necessarily, but in this case I believe it ought to. If traditional gender roles are undermined or even inverted, it will end up killing off the nuclear family structure and its foundational role as a major pillar of society and law. And this in turn will inevitably lead to the burial of both nation and religion in the mid- to long term (in Iran's case, given the tremendous amount of propaganda and social engineering the Iranian people are being subjected to, it'll happen in the blink of an eye; a non-negligible percentage of Iranians - namely, those receptive to western and liberal propaganda, are quite keen on committing collective mass suicide, as their minds have been meticulously worked upon in this specific direction by zio-American psychological operations for the past four decades).
> 
> 
> 
> Deserve in what sense? Did they cease being females? Or did they "westernize" enough and adopt globalist feminist "culture" to a sufficient degree? Other countries are decaying on the identitarian level. They are being readied for absorption into the totalitarian, anti-human (anti-specist) masonic/zionist one-world regime which is going to be proclaimed and implemented in a not too distant future. The USA and Canada have always been zombie-nations of sorts, ever since their genocidal inceptions. And when it comes to nations of the Old Continent: the UK is dead, Germany is dead, France is dead, Italy is dead, Belgium, the Netherlands, Scandinavian nations are dead, and so on. And they'll never be revived again as the specific, historically rooted entities they used to be. It's over - short of an actual miracle comparable to the 1979 Islamic Revolution... The synthetic coronavirus was unleashed upon mankind by criminal globalist elites with the precise goal of accelerating this process. If Iran capitulates by then, it will cease to exist as an independent nation and civilization in a matter of decades if not years - like every one of these uprooted nations across the planet.


Although I believe what you and I and our mothers and sisters wear is not anyone's business, in this case what women wear is a national security item that weaves in culture and societal bent. Given the intelligence of IRI strategists I have no doubt this issue is less a religious one and perceived more as s threat vector by foreigners into Iran. This threat is part of a broader social engineering effort that has been ongoing for 40+ years. Throw in 'freedom of speech:, 'democracy', 'women's rights', 'gay marriage', etc, etc and you have the whole package.

As such, advocating 'hijab emancipation' without considering all of the above falls short the real world challenges the IRI is facing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Pandora papers were funded by Pierre Omidyar (owner of eBay) and George Soros were they not ?



Darius77 said:


> I would however point out that there was not a single Iranian name in the leaked corruption Panama papers, mostly Arabs, Turks (Erdogan's family) and Pakistanis. Corruption can only be checked by transparency and rule of the law.


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

It is now official

Hodeidah and it's southern region have been fully liberated by the Houthis. Saudi backed forces have withdrawn from the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Iran submits bill to dismantle heavily subsidized exchange rate


The Iranian government introduces a bill in parliament to eliminate heavily subsidized exchange rate.




www.presstv.ir





So the Raesi government has decided to get rid of the subsidized exchange rate for staple foods and medicine.

In exchange the government will be compensating Iran's poor with a cash handout of 1.1 million rials or $4.

The subsidized rate was meant to keep the prices of food and medicine low however the prices have skyrocketed regardless.

Opponents of the subsidized rate claim that greedy business elites have exploited the rate by taking part in corrupt practices, raising prices and profiting at the expense of ordinary working class Iranians.

On the other hand those who support the subsidized rate claim that gettingnrid of it now could lead to hyperinflation across the board.

Personally I'm not sure if this is the right time to be doing this since inflation is already at 60%. Also in my opinion the handout is not nearly enough to make up the difference.

Perhaps the government intends to cut out the unreliable middle men, trade oil for commodities and simply hand them out to those who are struggling the most ? Perhaps that is the end goal of the government?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darius77

sha ah said:


> The Pandora papers were funded by Pierre Omidyar (owner of eBay) and George Soros were they not ?



It is one of the bigger leaks of corrupt tax havens used by foreign leaders, mostly Arabs, Turks, Azerbaijan and Russians.


*The Pandora Papers is a leak of almost 12 million documents that reveals hidden wealth, tax avoidance and, in some cases, money laundering by some of the world's rich and powerful.*
More than 600 journalists in 117 countries have been trawling through the files from 14 sources for months, finding stories that are being published this week.
The data was obtained by the International Consortium of Investigative Journalists (ICIJ) in Washington DC, which has been working with more than 140 media organisations on its biggest ever global investigation.
BBC Panorama and the Guardian have led the investigation in the UK.

Stories revealed so far include:


the owners of more than 1,500 UK properties bought using offshore firms, including individuals accused of corruption
the Qatari ruling family who avoided £18.5m tax on a London super-mansion
Sir Philip and Lady Green went on a property spree after off-loading the BHS retail chain which went on to collapse
the prominent Tory donor who was involved in one of Europe's biggest corruption scandals
the King of Jordan's £70m spending spree on properties in the UK and US through secretly-owned companies
Azerbaijan's leading family's hidden involvement in property deals in the UK worth more than £400m
the Czech prime minister's failure to declare an offshore investment company used to purchase two French villas for £12m
how the family of Kenyan president Uhuru Kenyatta's secretly owned a network of offshore companies for decades
The files expose how some of the most powerful people in the world - including more than 330 politicians from 90 countries - use secret offshore companies to hide their wealth.
Lakshmi Kumar from US think-tank Global Financial Integrity explained that these people "are able to funnel and siphon money away and hide it," often through the use of anonymous companies.









Pandora Papers: A simple guide to the Pandora Papers leak


A massive leak of documents reveal hidden wealth, tax avoidance and in some cases, money laundering.



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Iran submits bill to dismantle heavily subsidized exchange rate
> 
> 
> The Iranian government introduces a bill in parliament to eliminate heavily subsidized exchange rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Raesi government has decided to get rid of the subsidized exchange rate for staple foods and medicine.
> 
> In exchange the government will be compensating Iran's poor with a cash handout of 1.1 million rials or $4.
> 
> The subsidized rate was meant to keep the prices of food and medicine low however the prices have skyrocketed regardless.
> 
> Opponents of the subsidized rate claim that greedy business elites have exploited the rate by taking part in corrupt practices, raising prices and profiting at the expense of ordinary working class Iranians.
> 
> On the other hand those who support the subsidized rate claim that gettingnrid of it now could lead to hyperinflation across the board.
> 
> Personally I'm not sure if this is the right time to be doing this since inflation is already at 60%. Also in my opinion the handout is not nearly enough to make up the difference.
> 
> Perhaps the government intends to cut out the unreliable middle men, trade oil for commodities and simply hand them out to those who are struggling the most ? Perhaps that is the end goal of the government?


I say unify the exchange rate...in the short term this will have inflationary effect but in the long term it will put Iranian trade/economy in a solid ground and reduces the high end corruptions..be bold ..do not be scared ..support the poor with direct handouts until the system stabilizes..


----------



## sha ah

I agree but with inflation at 60% already is this really the right time ?

Also is 1 million Rials a month going to make up for it ?

Those economists who advised Raesi better be right.

One thing is for sure, the subsized rate did not keep prices down. Unfortunately most of the price increases were due to greed among business elites.



aryobarzan said:


> I say unify the exchange rate...in the short term this will have inflationary effect but in the long term it will put Iranian trade/economy in a solid ground and reduces the high end corruptions..be bold ..do not be scared ..support the poor with direct handouts until the system stabilizes..


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459910372421521411

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

What is going on in the world ?


----------



## sha ah

In Iran 50% are fully vaccinated, if you count the entire population. Out of the eligible population the percentage is above 80%. Iran is still administering approximately 1 million doses per day.

Just to give you an idea of where Iran is at globally, the USA is at 58%, Russia 35%, Turkey 58%, Saudi 63%, India 26%, Pakistan 21%, Greece 60%, France 68%, UK 68%

After another month or so Iran should focus on exporting vaccines. Perhaps distribute some for free to Afghanistan, Syria, Lebanon, Venezuela other struggling nations ?

The Barakat vaccine has been praised by the peer reviewed Journal of Medical Virology, so importing it should not be too difficult. Iran's other vaccines however I'm not certain.


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> After another month or so Iran should focus on exporting vaccines. Perhaps distribute some for free to Afghanistan, Syria, Lebanon, Venezuela other struggling nations ?


If we are talking about sending a 10,000 - 20,000 doses to those countries each, then yeah. 
Otherwise, I don't see why we should help any of those countries. Venezuela is the only country that truly deserves our help out of those countries in the list, but they can pay back for our vaccines with gold. So, why should we give it to them for free?


----------



## TheImmortal

Asking for funds or leverage to deliver vaccines is what corrupt Western countries do.

Iran should follow the teachings of Imam Ali and offer it free to countries around the world if it is able to...no strings attached. That is the humane and righteous thing to do in these circumstances of a once in a century pandemic.

Seems some people forget that...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran should contribute to the UN Covax program since that is how Iran received millions of doses itself.

I was thinking Iran should give each nation 200,000 doses to atleast cover the medical professionals of struggling nations like Afghanistan, Iraq, Lebanon, Syria, Venezuela, Tajikistan etc

In a sense it's a loss but on the other hand Iran gains massive prestige and after countries try out Iran's vaccines they are likely to purchase more if the price is right.

China has given away millions of doses but almost every nation that has received free Chinese vaccines ended up buying tens of millions more doses, Iran included I believe.

I wonder how much it costs for Iran to produce each dose ? Remember Barekat is an inactivated vaccine. Astra Zeneca sells for $4 a dose but it has a reputation for blood clot issues among other problems. I've heard that $4 was the cost but recently Astra Zeneca have decided to charge more in order to make a profit.

Anyways Russia charges $10 while China charges $12. MRNA vaccines like Pfizer and Moderna cost $20 a dose plus the cost of transportation and cold storage, which is not feasible for most countries.




QWECXZ said:


> If we are talking about sending a 10,000 - 20,000 doses to those countries each, then yeah.
> Otherwise, I don't see why we should help any of those countries. Venezuela is the only country that truly deserves our help out of those countries in the list, but they can pay back for our vaccines with gold. So, why should we give it to them for free?


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Iran should contribute to the UN Covax program since that is how Iran received millions of doses itself.
> 
> I was thinking Iran should give each nation 200,000 doses to atleast cover the medical professionals of struggling nations like Afghanistan, Iraq, Lebanon, Syria, Venezuela, Tajikistan etc
> 
> In a sense it's a loss but on the other hand Iran gains massive prestige and after countries try out Iran's vaccines they are likely to purchase more if the price is right.
> 
> China has given away millions of doses but almost every nation that has received free Chinese vaccines ended up buying tens of millions more doses, Iran included I believe.
> 
> I wonder how much it costs for Iran to produce each dose ? Remember Barekat is an inactivated vaccine. Astra Zeneca sells for $4 a dose but it has a reputation for blood clot issues among other problems. I've heard that $4 was the cost but recently Astra Zeneca have decided to charge more in order to make a profit.
> 
> Anyways Russia charges $10 while China charges $12. MRNA vaccines like Pfizer and Moderna cost $20 a dose plus the cost of transportation and cold storage, which is not feasible for most countries.



سایت اتاق بازرگانی تهران نوشت: دولت سوریه مجوز واردات خودرو ایرانی را لغو کرده‌است. این تصمیم در حالی از سوی دولت سوریه اتخاذ شده که از سال‌های گذشته، ایران‌خودرو کارخانه‌ای با سه سالن مجهز در این کشور احداث کرد

در حالی افزایش صادرات خودرو یکی از برنامه‌های اصلی وزارت صمت در دولت سیزدهم اعلام شده‌است که سوریه به عنوان یکی از کشورهای همسو با دولت ایران، واردات خودرو ایرانی را ممنوع کرده‌است. بررسی‌های روابط عمومی اتاق تهران نشان می‌دهد که مجوز واردات خودرو ساخت ایران از سوی دولت سوریه، طی دست‌کم یک‌سال‌ونیم اخیر لغو شده‌است و هیچ خودرو تولید داخل به این کشور اجازه ورود به این کشور را ندارد

این بررسی نشان می‌دهد که تدوین و اعمال برخی استانداردهای سخت‌گیرانه از سوی دولت سوریه، از جمله دلایل ممنوعیت واردات خودرو و قطعات از ایران بوده‌است، در حالی که دولت سوریه تعرفه واردات خودرو از ایران را نیز افزایش داده‌است

منبع: انتخاب​I don't see why we should give them free vaccine. Who gives a **** about prestige? These people do not really understand this sort of gestures. I'm OK with giving Venezuela free vaccines as an initiative for more pharmaceutical trade though.

Even if it cost only $1 to produce a Barekat vaccine, I still don't see why we should give free stuff to those countries you listed.


----------



## aryobarzan

Close to Tehran ...well to do Iranian start the ski season:

















While in the south People in Bandar Abbas go to the beach scared of the earth-quake.One big country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani92

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> This Bengali who thinks he is Persian is absolutely hilarious. Now he accuses me of trying to pretend to be Palestinian.
> 
> Just because he simps, it doesn't mean everyone else simps either. Lol.


Says the brown south Asian who thinks he is turk😂🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well the cars that Iran exports to Arab countries like Iraq, Syria are low quality and have low safety standards but that is all they can afford pretty much.

Higher grade Iranian cars are exported to Azerbaijan for example or eastern Europe.

Iranian cars are well worth the price but in any case who cares let them buy from China or Russia. Who knows it may be over a minor disagreement over the specifics ?

Perhaps you're right, Iran should maybe give 20,000 to Afghanistan and Lebanon as a sign of good will ? 

After all Barekat has an efficacy of 90% or more and has been praised by peer reviewed journals in the west. Also unlike AstraZeneca it doesn't have blood clot or other outstanding issues. Therefore Iran should offer a competitive price and make a profit or atleast try to recoup the cost.



QWECXZ said:


> سایت اتاق بازرگانی تهران نوشت: دولت سوریه مجوز واردات خودرو ایرانی را لغو کرده‌است. این تصمیم در حالی از سوی دولت سوریه اتخاذ شده که از سال‌های گذشته، ایران‌خودرو کارخانه‌ای با سه سالن مجهز در این کشور احداث کرد
> 
> در حالی افزایش صادرات خودرو یکی از برنامه‌های اصلی وزارت صمت در دولت سیزدهم اعلام شده‌است که سوریه به عنوان یکی از کشورهای همسو با دولت ایران، واردات خودرو ایرانی را ممنوع کرده‌است. بررسی‌های روابط عمومی اتاق تهران نشان می‌دهد که مجوز واردات خودرو ساخت ایران از سوی دولت سوریه، طی دست‌کم یک‌سال‌ونیم اخیر لغو شده‌است و هیچ خودرو تولید داخل به این کشور اجازه ورود به این کشور را ندارد
> 
> این بررسی نشان می‌دهد که تدوین و اعمال برخی استانداردهای سخت‌گیرانه از سوی دولت سوریه، از جمله دلایل ممنوعیت واردات خودرو و قطعات از ایران بوده‌است، در حالی که دولت سوریه تعرفه واردات خودرو از ایران را نیز افزایش داده‌است
> 
> منبع: انتخاب​I don't see why we should give them free vaccine. Who gives a **** about prestige? These people do not really understand this sort of gestures. I'm OK with giving Venezuela free vaccines as an initiative for more pharmaceutical trade though.
> 
> Even if it cost only $1 to produce a Barekat vaccine, I still don't see why we should give free stuff to those countries you listed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

dani92 said:


> Says the brown south Asian who thinks he is turk😂🤣


when did he say that? why are you making shit up?


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Well the cars that Iran exports to Arab countries like Iraq, Syria are low quality and have low safety standards but that is all they can afford pretty much.
> 
> Higher grade Iranian cars are exported to Azerbaijan for example or eastern Europe.
> 
> Iranian cars are well worth the price but in any case who cares let them buy from China or Russia. Who knows it may be over a minor disagreement over the specifics ?
> 
> Perhaps you're right, Iran should maybe give 20,000 to Afghanistan and Lebanon as a sign of good will ?
> 
> After all Barekat has an efficacy of 90% or more and has been praised by peer reviewed journals in the west. Also unlike AstraZeneca it doesn't have blood clot or other outstanding issues. Therefore Iran should offer a competitive price and make a profit or atleast try to recoup the cost.


I do not have a problem with them applying safety standards. The problem is that the IKCO has investments in Syria and what will happen to those investments now? Let's not forget that Syria is in debt to Iran over what we did for them during the civil war and they have more economic ties with Turkey and Saudi Arabia than Iran!

Afghanistan? I don't know that. The Taliban seem to have not changed much since 1990s. They can be very much a threat to us or the Shiite people of Afghanistan. Why should we help them? Unless we give free vaccines to only Afghan provinces that are near our borders, administered by our Red crescent members.

Lebanon? Same story. We can give free vaccines to Hezbollah and people in the south of Lebanon. I do not see why people in Lebanon that were such terrible hosts to our football team should benefit from our vaccines in any way.


----------



## sha ah

Yes considering the sanctions Iran should atleast sell enough vaccines to cover the cost of production. If Iran can make a profit that would even be better. 

Much of the world requires vaccines and many third world countries cannot afford to purchase western MRNA vaccines or even Russian or Chinese vaccines. There is definately room for profit.

I just wonder how much it costs Iran to produce and how much Iran will charge. Indian has also produced their own vaccine but they still need their vaccines for their own population.



QWECXZ said:


> I do not have a problem with them applying safety standards. The problem is that the IKCO has investments in Syria and what will happen to those investments now? Let's not forget that Syria is in debt to Iran over what we did for them during the civil war and they have more economic ties with Turkey and Saudi Arabia than Iran!
> 
> Afghanistan? I don't know that. The Taliban seem to have not changed much since 1990s. They can be very much a threat to us or the Shiite people of Afghanistan. Why should we help them? Unless we give free vaccines to only Afghan provinces that are near our borders, administered by our Red crescent members.
> 
> Lebanon? Same story. We can give free vaccines to Hezbollah and people in the south of Lebanon. I do not see why people in Lebanon that were such terrible hosts to our football team should benefit from our vaccines in any way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Okay so the India vaccine costs $15 for 2 doses so $7.5 per dose. If each dose of Barekat costs $4 or so to produce then $7-8 before shipping makes sense. China is charging $12, Russia $10 but the issue is that Iran does not have the reputation.

According to this article the Iranian government is paying 2 million Rial or around $7-8 per dose to purchase the vaccine from the producer.

Some in Iran have been outraged at the price however keep in mind the Russian and Chinese vaccines cost $10 and $12 each dose and Pfizer/moderna $20 plus cold storage facilities are required. AstraZeneca is raising its price from $4 and it has multiple problems including blood clot issues.

I've heard that Pfizer and Moderna have also raised their prices recently. Including the costs of transportation and cold storage, which costs billions, each dose of Pfizer will probably cost Iran $25-30 in the end if imported.

All together considering the 90% efficacy of Barekat vaccine and the fact that it has no outstanding problems like AstraZeneca, $7-8 is good. That is inmpar with the global standard. Also with Barekat the government pays minimal shipping costs compared to other vaccines.

$7-8 a dose is probably the price that will be charged from nations looking to import Barekat. That's more than fair considering the quality.

Remember Barekat has been praised by the peer reviewed Journal of Medical Virology.









Iranian Health Officials Slam "Jerks" for Criticizing CovIran-Barekat Vaccine


Following an outpouring of criticism in Iran of an emergency permit being issued for the country’s first domestic Covid-19 vaccine, CovI ...




iranwire.com













Full dose of Zydus Cadila's Covid vaccine to cost Rs 1,128, double of Covaxin and Covishield


Cadila Healthcare Ltd will supply 1 crore doses of ZyCoV-D, the world’s first Plasmid DNA vaccine to the Government of India.




www.google.com







sha ah said:


> Yes considering the sanctions Iran should atleast sell enough vaccines to cover the cost of production. If Iran can make a profit that would even be better.
> 
> Much of the world requires vaccines and many third world countries cannot afford to purchase western MRNA vaccines or even Russian or Chinese vaccines. There is definately room for profit.
> 
> I just wonder how much it costs Iran to produce and how much Iran will charge. Indian has also produced their own vaccine but they still need their vaccines for their own population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*How Iran has become World's no1 natural gas reserves country:*
_This recent article (Nov 15) is something all Iranians should read...the Magazine is an anti Iran and wants to show Iran in a negative manner but If you read the the final section it will demonstrate to all that even an anti-Iran publication can not hide the God given merci of nature to Iran.. *Chalous gas field* will give Iran after its 20 year development something around *$ 5 trillion dollars* .... I have included highlighted sections._


A deal finalized last week to develop Iran’s multi-trillion dollar new gas discovery, the Chalous field, will see Russian companies hold the major share in it, followed by Chinese companies, and only then Iranian ones, sources close to the deal exclusively told _OilPrice.com_.
As it now stands, though, revealed exclusively to OilPrice.com, following further studies by Russia, the Chalous discovery is now seen as essentially a twin-field site, nine kilometers apart, with ‘Greater’ Chalous having 5.9 trillion cubic meters (Tcm) of gas in place, and ‘Lesser’ Chalous having 1.2 Tcm of gas, giving a combined figure of 7.1 Tcm of gas. Therefore, the new Chalous figures would give Iran a total natural gas reserves figure of 40.9 Tcm
*The Chalous find makes Iran the biggest gas reserves holder in the world. *
Russia has calculated that, using an annual mean average figure of US$800 per 1,000 cubic meters of gas (it has been much higher than this, of course, in recent weeks), the value of exports from Chalous at a comfortable rate of recovery from the site is at least US$450 billion over the 20-year duration of the deal, which coincides with the next 20-year Iran-Russia deal. *After the 20-year deal is up, the agreement currently is that the IRGC corporate vehicle Khatam al-Anbiya will take over ownership of Chalous for the next 50 years. Given the likely length of gas recovery at Chalous – and the fact that Russia intends to take less than 10 percent of it out over the course of its 20-year deal - sources close to the deal estimate the total value of the Chalous gas site at US$5.4 trillion.*
*








Russia's Biggest Move Yet To Take Control Of The European Gas Market | OilPrice.com


Russia has secured control of an Iranian gas field that will not only increase its power over European energy markets but will have serious geopolitical consequences in the region




oilprice.com




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460642833992499201

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460642833992499201


Good move...Iran needs nuclear weapons in hundreds to safe guard all the resources that God has given to this nation...you never know who around Iran might get crazy idea to make run for all those riches..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

It's sad that Russian, Chinese companies have the major stake. However if not for them this never would have been discovered. Also Iran currently does not have the capacity to extract it all by itself.

Perhaps under a Liberal government without sanctions Iran could have discovered this by itself but more than likely the US / EU would have the major stake.

I wonder what percentage is owned by whom ?

Another issue is that Iran has no way of selling the natural gas to any national entity.

Pakistan won't because of US pressure and Saudi pressure.

India won't because of US pressure.

Europe, sanctions and Russia, Azerbaijan are already selling to EU. However Russian natural gas at the rate they are exporting will run out in a few decades if they don't make more discoveries.

Atleast Iran's population will have a source of energy for decades to come for its own population.

The resources of the world are finite and the global population keeps growing. Sooner or later the resources will run out. That is when wars will break out. 

Iran must be prepared to defend itself at all costs. Iran's military, especially the airforce must strengthen itself.



aryobarzan said:


> *How Iran has become World's no1 natural gas reserves country:*
> _This recent article (Nov 15) is something all Iranians should read...the Magazine is an anti Iran and wants to show Iran in a negative manner but If you read the the final section it will demonstrate to all that even an anti-Iran publication can not hide the God given merci of nature to Iran.. *Chalous gas field* will give Iran after its 20 year development something around *$ 5 trillion dollars* .... I have included highlighted sections._
> 
> 
> A deal finalized last week to develop Iran’s multi-trillion dollar new gas discovery, the Chalous field, will see Russian companies hold the major share in it, followed by Chinese companies, and only then Iranian ones, sources close to the deal exclusively told _OilPrice.com_.
> As it now stands, though, revealed exclusively to OilPrice.com, following further studies by Russia, the Chalous discovery is now seen as essentially a twin-field site, nine kilometers apart, with ‘Greater’ Chalous having 5.9 trillion cubic meters (Tcm) of gas in place, and ‘Lesser’ Chalous having 1.2 Tcm of gas, giving a combined figure of 7.1 Tcm of gas. Therefore, the new Chalous figures would give Iran a total natural gas reserves figure of 40.9 Tcm
> *The Chalous find makes Iran the biggest gas reserves holder in the world. *
> Russia has calculated that, using an annual mean average figure of US$800 per 1,000 cubic meters of gas (it has been much higher than this, of course, in recent weeks), the value of exports from Chalous at a comfortable rate of recovery from the site is at least US$450 billion over the 20-year duration of the deal, which coincides with the next 20-year Iran-Russia deal. *After the 20-year deal is up, the agreement currently is that the IRGC corporate vehicle Khatam al-Anbiya will take over ownership of Chalous for the next 50 years. Given the likely length of gas recovery at Chalous – and the fact that Russia intends to take less than 10 percent of it out over the course of its 20-year deal - sources close to the deal estimate the total value of the Chalous gas site at US$5.4 trillion.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's Biggest Move Yet To Take Control Of The European Gas Market | OilPrice.com
> 
> 
> Russia has secured control of an Iranian gas field that will not only increase its power over European energy markets but will have serious geopolitical consequences in the region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oilprice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent move to put more pressure on the west regarding the upcoming nuclear talks.

Iran should anticipate an attack and spread out it's fissile material to 10 or 20 sites with dozens of decoy sites. 

Only the most highly trusted, proven loyal individuals should take part in this program.

There is a good chance that if the nuclear deal does not go through, that Iran will develop nuclear weapons in secret but officially remain a nuclear threshold state. 

Iran should also unveil a missile with 7000 km range. A modified Khorramshahr can reach London or Beijing.

After all Iran has nothing to lose. However officially Iran will remain a nuclear threshold state.

Iran should also heavily invest in air defenses, hypersonic missiles, UAV technology, it's airforce and defensive ground weapons.



aryobarzan said:


> Good move...Iran needs nuclear weapons in hundreds to safe guard all the resources that God has given to this nation...you never know who around Iran might get crazy idea to make run for all those riches..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Good move...Iran needs nuclear weapons in hundreds to safe guard all the resources that God has given to this nation...you never know who around Iran might get crazy idea to make run for all those riches..



Nuclear weapons won’t work. Most countries know each side is too “chicken ****” to ever use nuclear weapons first.

Even in cases where Soviets by error thought that US had launched a nuclear first strike against Soviet Union the commanders at the time didn’t order a retaliatory strike. So until a mushroom cloud goes up on a country’s land, nuclear weapons are bluff weapons.

So this fallacy that if Iran gets nuclear weapons somehow its “safe” is not in line with reality. In fact Iran would be more insecure because than Turkey, Saudi Arabia, maybe even Egypt will all go nuclear. Now iran has 4 headaches in the Middle East instead of 1 (Israel).


----------



## sha ah

I respectfully disagree. If Gadafi had not given up his nukes or missiles then his regime would still be standing.

With nukes the US will never invade North Korea. With nukes the US would never invade Iran. The mere thought would be off the table. No nuclear armed nation has ever been invaded. Iraq and Syria never would have been bombed and destabilized had they acquired nukes.

Turkey is not even close to developing unless. They are paying tens of billions to Russia to develop several nuclear reactors to produce nuclear energy but the sites will be administered by Russian technicians and also all the fissile material will be removed and disposed of by the Russians.

Even if Turkey were to kick out Russians they dont have the expertise yet. It will take years if not decades to develop that expertise unless Pakistan sells it to them. But even trying to go nuclear Turkey will experience sanctions from the west.

Honestly Saudis are more likely to go nuclear long b4 Turkey.



TheImmortal said:


> Nuclear weapons won’t work. Most countries know each side is too “chicken ****” to ever use nuclear weapons first.
> 
> Even in cases where Soviets by error thought that US had launched a nuclear first strike against Soviet Union the commanders at the time didn’t order a retaliatory strike. So until a mushroom cloud goes up on a country’s land, nuclear weapons are bluff weapons
> 
> So this fallacy that if Iran gets nuclear weapons somehow its “safe” is not in line with reality. In fact Iran would beore insecure because than Turkey, Saudi Arabia, maybe even Egypt will all go nuclear. Now iran has 4 headaches in the Middle East instead of 1 (Israel).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> I respectfully disagree. If Gadafi had not given up his nukes or missiles then his regime would still be standing.
> 
> With nukes the US will never invade North Korea. With nukes the US would never invade Iran. The mere thought would be off the table. No nuclear armed nation has ever been invaded. Iraq and Syria never would have been bombed and destabilized had they acquired nukes.
> 
> Turkey is not even close to developing unless. They are paying tens of billions to Russia to develop several nuclear reactors to produce nuclear energy but the sites will be administered by Russian technicians and also all the fissile material will be removed and disposed of by the Russians.
> 
> Even if Turkey were to kick out Russians they dont have the expertise yet. It will take years if not decades to develop that expertise unless Pakistan sells it to them. But even trying to go nuclear Turkey will experience sanctions from the west.
> 
> Honestly Saudis are more likely to go nuclear long b4 Turkey.


Correct. If they didn't *work* there wouldn't be such a fuss. Let's not buy into the 'doesn't work' propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

I think the Chalose gas field deal is a good deal for iran...the smart part is within the 20 year period of the deal Russia does not extract more than 10% of the field and after that the remaining field and all its income will be all for iran...it also allows Iran to put all her gas resources and capital requirement in the Persian Gulf on the new north pars and kish gas fields (see iran infrastructure thread).
As for nuclear weapons...remember there are lots of crazy duds around Iran that one day might mistakenly calculate an attack and resource grab of iran might be possible....having those A-bombs will ensure his calculus never gives him a chance of successful run..so yes even as a bluff weapon I still love Iran to have many of them..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skyshadow

*I finding this to be so funny (way to go )






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> I respectfully disagree. If Gadafi had not given up his nukes or missiles then his regime would still be standing.
> 
> With nukes the US will never invade North Korea. With nukes the US would never invade Iran. The mere thought would be off the table. No nuclear armed nation has ever been invaded. Iraq and Syria never would have been bombed and destabilized had they acquired nukes.
> 
> Turkey is not even close to developing unless. They are paying tens of billions to Russia to develop several nuclear reactors to produce nuclear energy but the sites will be administered by Russian technicians and also all the fissile material will be removed and disposed of by the Russians.
> 
> Even if Turkey were to kick out Russians they dont have the expertise yet. It will take years if not decades to develop that expertise unless Pakistan sells it to them. But even trying to go nuclear Turkey will experience sanctions from the west.
> 
> Honestly Saudis are more likely to go nuclear long b4 Turkey.


Indeed. Iran doesn't need to have strategic nukes or use them on her enemies to establish deterrence. Even low-yield tactical nukes that ensure the US will not be able to proceed with a ground invasion of Iran no matter what can give Iran enormous deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

After Afghanistan I don't think the US wants any part of Iran. Iran has mountainous, rugged terrain like Afghanistan but a larger population and much better weapons. Aside from the missile program Iran has AtGMs, manpads and other defensive weapons which would make an invasion hell for the US.

Some claim that the Taliban had the advantage of being an insurgent group whereas Iran has a regular army which can be targeted, therefore Iran will lose. 

To those ppl I say, what makes you think Irans military and Basij can't resort to guerilla warfare tactics ? The truth is they can. Even if the US defeats the IRGC and regular army and seizes Tehran, the next phase of the war would be devastating for the US.



QWECXZ said:


> Indeed. Iran doesn't need to have strategic nukes or use them on her enemies to establish deterrence. Even low-yield tactical nukes that ensure the US will not be able to proceed with a ground invasion of Iran no matter what can give Iran enormous deterrence.


What percentage do Russia and China initially have in Chalose ?



aryobarzan said:


> I think the Chalose gas field deal is a good deal for iran...the smart part is within the 20 year period of the deal Russia does not extract more than 10% of the field and after that the remaining field and all its income will be all for iran...it also allows Iran to put all her gas resources and capital requirement in the Persian Gulf on the new north pars and kish gas fields (see iran infrastructure thread).
> As for nuclear weapons...remember there are lots of crazy duds around Iran that one day might mistakenly calculate an attack and resource grab of iran might be possible....having those A-bombs will ensure his calculus never gives him a chance of successful run..so yes even as a bluff weapon I still love Iran to have many of them..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

ممکنه بگین چه آدم گوهی
اما گاهی تبعیض و آزردگی موقت چشم آدم رو جوری کور میکنه پسر به پدرش فحش میده

همین آدم فردا برای یک نون سنگک خوردن کنار خاله و عمه پا میشه میاد ایران دوباره


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459933589215358990

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> What percentage do Russia and China initially have in Chalose ?


If I am reading this correctly, In the first 20 years KEPCO which is the Iranian partner will have 25% Russia gets 40% and China gets 28%. After the initial 20 years Iran's share will be 100% and will own everything including the 90% gas left in the reserve.. Looks like China will be doing all the engineering and infrastructure meanwhile Iran will be busy developing the gasfields of the Persian gulf full steam.

_Russia’s Gazprom and Transneft will together hold a 40 percent share, China’s CNPC and CNOOC together a 28 percent share, and KEPCO a 25 percent share only. “Gazprom will have overall responsibility for managing the Chalous development, Transneft will do the transportation and related operations, CNPC is doing a lot of the financing and providing the necessary banking facilities, and CNOOC will be doing the infrastructure parts and engineering,” said one of the sources. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I respectfully disagree. If Gadafi had not given up his nukes or missiles then his regime would still be standing.
> 
> With nukes the US will never invade North Korea. With nukes the US would never invade Iran. The mere thought would be off the table. No nuclear armed nation has ever been invaded. Iraq and Syria never would have been bombed and destabilized had they acquired nukes.
> 
> Turkey is not even close to developing unless. They are paying tens of billions to Russia to develop several nuclear reactors to produce nuclear energy but the sites will be administered by Russian technicians and also all the fissile material will be removed and disposed of by the Russians.
> 
> Even if Turkey were to kick out Russians they dont have the expertise yet. It will take years if not decades to develop that expertise unless Pakistan sells it to them. But even trying to go nuclear Turkey will experience sanctions from the west.
> 
> Honestly Saudis are more likely to go nuclear long b4 Turkey.



There you go thanks for proving my point. *“land invasion” 

Who is contemplating a land invasion of Iran that would require 500K+ US soldiers? No one.*

Iran’s topography is better than any nuclear weapon.

Even Trump in his final days was thinking about air strikes.

So let’s recap:

Nukes wouldn’t prevent:

Airstrikes
Skirmishes
Economic warfare
Protection of Iranian forces outside of iran (Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, yemen)

You guys place WAY to much emphasis on nukes to the point you sound like some of the Pakistani keyboard warriors on this Board who suffer from severe Napoleon complex.

Nukes won’t help Iran’s situation in anyway. One of the main drivers for Iran’s nuclear program was Saddam who was projected to go nuclear by 96-98. Hence why the program was severely scaled back after he was disposed in 03

Also comparing Iran to Ghaddafi or Saddam decrepit militaries is a joke.

As for NK, it has 10,000 artillery pieces aimed at Seoul. It could level Seoul in first hour of war with just standard artillery shells. So it too didn’t need Nukes to stay in power.

But even IF nukes prevent land invasions. You are talking about a scenario that is considered blasphemy in the Pentagon. No president would order 500K troops to war with Iran. Might as well kiss your political career goodbye. 

Much easier to fire missiles and attack from air, what will Iran do then as a nuclear power? It’s missiles are now ALL considered potentially nuclear tipped. So now it has lost the entire use of its (conventional) missiles.

You think Al-Assad Missile strike could happen if Iran had nuclear tipped Fateh-110s and Qiams? Not a chance.

But let’s say I am wrong, so US attacks Iran by air and CMs but never invades Iran. What will Iran do with its nukes? Nuke a carrier group? I mean like I said US can poke holes in the Iranian Nuclear Umbrella fairly easily. Unless Tehran was about to fall to US troops, nukes are pretty useless.

This is a big reason Iran has stayed threshold nuclear state. It gets WAYYY more benefits playing nuclear blackmail than if it had nukes and was ostracized by the entire world (including Russia and China) and had to watch Saudi Arabia and Turkey go nuclear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

None of the western / zionist vassal regimes in Iran's neighborhood are going to get nuclear weapons: their imperial masters simply will not allow them to. If they do nonetheless, you know these weapons and their triggers won't be under their own sovereign control, but firmly and fully in the hands of those same imperial masters.

_____



aryobarzan said:


> If I am reading this correctly, In the first 20 years KEPCO which is the Iranian partner will have 25% Russia gets 40% and China gets 28%. After the initial 20 years Iran's share will be 100% and will own everything including the 90% gas left in the reserve.. Looks like China will be doing all the engineering and infrastructure meanwhile Iran will be busy developing the gasfields of the Persian gulf full steam.
> 
> _Russia’s Gazprom and Transneft will together hold a 40 percent share, China’s CNPC and CNOOC together a 28 percent share, and KEPCO a 25 percent share only. “Gazprom will have overall responsibility for managing the Chalous development, Transneft will do the transportation and related operations, CNPC is doing a lot of the financing and providing the necessary banking facilities, and CNOOC will be doing the infrastructure parts and engineering,” said one of the sources. _



The source for this is OilPrice.com and they claim to have had exclusive access to the information (while their own sources of course remain unnamed). Now it may be truthful, but pending confirmation I'd take anything coming from that website with a healthy dose of skepticism, seeing how they've published fake news about Iran before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Assuming Iran went nuclear, the US or any other country would think twice before launching any sort of attack on Iran since the risk of escalation leading to an exchange of nukes would always be there.

In the event that the US were to launch missile strikes on Iran, then Iran could still relatiate with conventional missiles against US bases / allies, even if Iran had nuclear arms. After all Iran would only have 50-100 nukes at the most and still retain its conventional missile arsenal.

Yes you could argue that Iran is better off playing games with nuclear blackmail but again no nuclear armed nation has ever been invaded.

Regardless of Iraq and Libya having weak army's, neither would have been invaded had they possessed nuclear weapons or if Gaddafi would have retained his missile arsenal which could have easily threatened mainland Europe.

Another issue is that the way the world is progressing and Iran is exporting minimal amounts of energy, in the next decades, there won't be enough resources to go around on this planet.

Nations will become increasingly desperate but Iran will likely still be sitting on massive reserves of oil and gas. At that point several powerful nations or even regional countries out of desperation might decide or really have no other choice but to try and take what they need to survive.

In such a scenario nuclear arms will be the best deterrent. The risk of losing tanks or jets or soldiers is one thing but the risk of losing an entire city is too much for any nation to bare.



TheImmortal said:


> There you go thanks for proving my point. *“land invasion”
> 
> Who is contemplating a land invasion of Iran that would require 500K+ US soldiers? No one.*
> 
> Iran’s topography is better than any nuclear weapon.
> 
> Even Trump in his final days was thinking about air strikes.
> 
> So let’s recap:
> 
> Nukes wouldn’t prevent:
> 
> Airstrikes
> Skirmishes
> Economic warfare
> Protection of Iranian forces outside of iran (Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, yemen)
> 
> You guys place WAY to much emphasis on nukes to the point you sound like some of the Pakistani keyboard warriors on this Board who suffer from severe Napoleon complex.
> 
> Nukes won’t help Iran’s situation in anyway. One of the main drivers for Iran’s nuclear program was Saddam who was projected to go nuclear by 96-98. Hence why the program was severely scaled back after he was disposed in 03
> 
> Also comparing Iran to Ghaddafi or Saddam decrepit militaries is a joke.
> 
> As for NK, it has 10,000 artillery pieces aimed at Seoul. It could level Seoul in first hour of war with just standard artillery shells. So it too didn’t need Nukes to stay in power.
> 
> But even IF nukes prevent land invasions. You are talking about a scenario that is considered blasphemy in the Pentagon. No president would order 500K troops to war with Iran. Might as well kiss your political career goodbye.
> 
> Much easier to fire missiles and attack from air, what will Iran do then as a nuclear power? It’s missiles are now ALL considered potentially nuclear tipped. So now it has lost the entire use of its (conventional) missiles.
> 
> You think Al-Assad Missile strike could happen if Iran had nuclear tipped Fateh-110s and Qiams? Not a chance.
> 
> But let’s say I am wrong, so US attacks Iran by air and CMs but never invades Iran. What will Iran do with its nukes? Nuke a carrier group? I mean like I said US can poke holes in the Iranian Nuclear Umbrella fairly easily. Unless Tehran was about to fall to US troops, nukes are pretty useless.
> 
> This is a big reason Iran has stayed threshold nuclear state. It gets WAYYY more benefits playing nuclear blackmail than if it had nukes and was ostracized by the entire world (including Russia and China) and had to watch Saudi Arabia and Turkey go nuclear.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Assuming Iran went nuclear, the US or any other country would think twice before launching any sort of attack on Iran since the risk of escalation leading to an exchange of nukes would always be there.



First you didn’t have a valid rebuttal against my topography comment nor about the fact that securing Iran would require 500K soldiers. Probably because it doesn’t fit your narrative that nukes are needed. Saddam had the largest standing army in Arab world and lived next door and couldn’t pass Kermanshah.

But sure let’s indulge your nuclear weapons fantasy. Tel what risk is there for US ? Iran has zero missiles that can reach US mainland. So who are they going to nuke? Saudi Arabia? A carrier group? Israel? Iran can’t hit US mainland.

You play too many video games. Both Pakistan and India have had skirmishes. China and India have had skirmishes. You can’t just magically go from “hey let’s fire at each other’s military bases to let me fire a nuke”. Even when Soviets thought US was launching nukes at them they stood down instead of ordering retaliatory strikes. People like to say risk of nuclear war between powers is there, it really isn’t as likely as widely believed. All nuclear powers are very shy from even thinking about using them.

Nonetheless, You (Iran) don’t fire nukes against a country that has 3000+ of them and can literally end your country as a civilization for next 100 years.

Iran getting into nuclear exchange is a losing cause considering Iran has no true second strike capability (nuclear tipped submarines) thus US could nuke every Iran city 100 times over along with every military installation before Iran could even fire one makeshift ICBM back towards US.

So let’s not talk about hypotheticals. Nukes wouldn’t help Iran prosper today economically or physically. Smarter men in Iran than you have decided it wasn’t worth the chase.

As for your energy comment it’s also not in the realm of reason. The world is moving towards clean energy (fusion, wind, solar, natural gas, etc) so no one is invading Iran for petrochemicals and oil. Now if you would have said WATER you would have a valid point. Except Iran is destroying its water tables faster than most countries in the Middle East so if any country in the next 100 years will be invading other countries for a resource it will be Iran for drinking water, not the US that is largely energy independent and has one of the largest land masses in the world.

Lastly, outside of China, Russia or US. No other country in the world has the *resources* (money, energy, etc) and *military* (500K+ active soldiers along with necessary war machine) to even *ATTEMPT* a land invasion of Iran. You are talking about a war that would cost an opposing country *potentially more than $5T US Dollars in costs without factoring in global recession from high oil prices *. That would bankrupt most nations even if they won.

So no one is invading Iran in next 100 years barring a complete implosion of Iran from within (Balkanization).

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460715759651414016
بالاخره مدرک رو کردند که طرف رو کشتند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

The regime in Baku has launched a military attack on Armenia!!!


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> The regime in Baku has launched a military attack on Armenia!!!


 greetings comrade , 
As an Indian , iam confused as to why iran supports a Christian Armenia instead of islam Azerbaijan .
Don't take this question , as if iam trolling , i know about historical and cultural affinity between Armenia and iran .
I wanted to know an Iranians perspective in this regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Comrade bhartiya said:


> greetings comrade ,
> As an Indian , iam confused as to why iran supports a Christian Armenia instead of islam Azerbaijan .
> Don't take this question , as if iam trolling , i know about historical and cultural affinity between Armenia and iran .
> I wanted to know an Iranians perspective in this regard


Greetings and seven blessings to you 😬 
The reason is that Iran does not trust Republic of Azerbaijan. They have been involved in anti-Iranian propaganda in their country for decades. They have a strong military alliance with Israel and follow an outdated Pan-Turkic ideology. If they maintain to control particular regions of Armenia, that will affect the security and and availability of our transit routes to Europe. Armenia on the other hand is a long term friend of us and even now that is controlled by a government that wants to make Armenia closer to the West, they know that they must maintain amicable relations with us. So, it's easier to trust them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

QWECXZ said:


> Greetings and seven blessings to you 😬
> The reason is that Iran does not trust Republic of Azerbaijan. They have been involved in anti-Iranian propaganda in their country for decades. They have a strong military alliance with Israel and follow an outdated Pan-Turkic ideology. If they maintain to control particular regions of Armenia, that will affect the security and and availability of our transit routes to Europe. Armenia on the other hand is a long term friend of us and even now that is controlled by a government that wants to make Armenia closer to the West, they know that they must maintain amicable relations with us. So, it's easier to trust them.


Nice to know that , i don't support israel either .
Wherever they and Americans are trouble follows .
I wish india and iran have beter relations between them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

Comrade bhartiya said:


> greetings comrade ,
> As an Indian , iam confused as to why iran supports a Christian Armenia instead of islam Azerbaijan .
> Don't take this question , as if iam trolling , i know about historical and cultural affinity between Armenia and iran .
> I wanted to know an Iranians perspective in this regard


That's a great question. If one looks back at Iranian historical policymaking, they will see it's driven primarily by national interest rather than an ethnic one. Given many of these states were at some point part of Iran, the 'internal' policies and social practice was never driven by religious or ethnic priorities. Yes, there has been a 'dominant' group always ('Persians' or 'Shi'a') but there's been an almost extreme sensitivity to peer groups. As such, the notion of race or religion is not really a 'thing' other than the attempts by foreigners to inject that and sow discord. Or by 'Iranians' that have bought into that engineered foreign mindset. That is why Iran has supported Armenia and Armenians more or less for a long time (note the history of their geneocide by the Turks). Armenians also have a warm and dear place in the Iranian hearts and minds and are well integrated in society. Much like other groups...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> None of the western / zionist vassal regimes in Iran's neighborhood are going to get nuclear weapons: their imperial masters simply will not allow them to. If they do nonetheless, you know these weapons and their triggers won't be under their own sovereign control, but firmly and fully in the hands of those same imperial masters.
> 
> _____



This is some good feeling story to tell oneself but not in line with ground reality. We can deploy to any country ain't nobody will contest it or say anything about nor can do anything about it.

If there was any need for it and it shall happen openly and unapologetically. People were saying the same thing nobody will allow Pakistan to have Nukes yada yada before it got. We could deploy to Turkey, KSA or anyone in that matter of allies if they deemed it necessary overnight.

There route for going nuclear will be much easier they will first get Nuke warheads and test it declaring themselves officially than start to build their own in silence and quite atmosphere.

It could even happen today but Iran provides an excuse it is important they reach break-out point but unfortunately they won't do it until 2031 because currently they are rumored to re-enter the nuclear deal which means this pushes everything back 10 years. We will motive Iran to reach break-out point post 2031 in order for us to reconstruct the region from regional powers to potential world powers that launching pad is gonna be Tehren. Iran is doing god's work here if you ask me. Good job to Iran I would have preferred them reaching break-out point in the next 2 years instead of waiting another 12-13 years around 2032-2033

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

SalarHaqq said:


> but firmly and fully in the hands of those same imperial masters


But this is more dangerous for region.is not it?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> This is some good feeling story to tell oneself but not in line with ground reality. We can deploy to any country ain't nobody will contest it or say anything about nor can do anything about it.
> 
> If there was any need for it and it shall happen openly and unapologetically. People were saying the same thing nobody will allow Pakistan to have Nukes yada yada before it got. We could deploy to Turkey, KSA or anyone in that matter of allies if they deemed it necessary overnight.
> 
> There route for going nuclear will be much easier they will first get Nuke warheads and test it declaring themselves officially than start to build their own in silence and quite atmosphere.
> 
> It could even happen today but Iran provides an excuse it is important they reach break-out point but unfortunately they won't do it until 2031 because currently they are rumored to re-enter the nuclear deal which means this pushes everything back 10 years. We will motive Iran to reach break-out point post 2031 in order for us to reconstruct the region from regional powers to potential world powers that launching pad is gonna be Tehren. Iran is doing god's work here if you ask me. Good job to Iran I would have preferred them reaching break-out point in the next 2 years instead of waiting another 12-13 years around 2032-2033



Keep telling yourself that the US, whose head of state had no qualms about referring to the Saudi regime as a "milking cow" unable to last more than a few weeks if it weren't for American protection, will authorize its client to acquire nuclear weapons and thereby gain the theoretical capability to emancipate itself from western suzerainty, and challenge Isra"el"'s regional monopoly on these weapons among other things. Saudi Arabia fits all the criteria defining a client, or should we say a vassal state devoid of sovereignty. Washington only needs to lift a finger and gone are the Sauds, much quicker than the British placed them on the throne. Any hypothetical Saudi, Turkish or Egyptian nuclear weapons will be fully US-controlled ones or they simply won't be.

__________



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> But this is more dangerous for region.is not it?



Of course. It would grant the Americans plausible deniability to use so-called "Saudi" nukes, which they themselves actually control, against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> Keep telling yourself that the US, whose head of state had no qualms about referring to the Saudi regime as a "milking cow" that would not last more than a few weeks if it weren't for American protection, will authorize its client to acquire nuclear weapons and thereby gain the theoretical capability to emancipate itself from western suzerainty among other things. Saudi Arabia fits all the criteria defining a client, or should we say a vassal state. Washington only needs to lift a finger and gone are the Sauds, much quicker than the British placed them on the throne.



They already know the Saudis have it. The CIA have known this publically since the 90s this is not a secret everyone and his dog knows this already.

Also thinking anyone can bully the Qibla is delulu a unified world can't achieve that.. This is not where Israel keeps bounding you where no sovereign red-lines exist. Ethablish your own red-lines first than start to speak being bounded by a tiny country constantly and leaders eliminated inside your soil.

The only where you fight nowadays is on twitter, PDF and other platforms and you basically just mourners and got some machoistic tendencies..

If it makes you sleep better at night you can tell yourself that these nukes are US controlled and hack while we are at it why don't we also say Pakistan's nukes are US controlled why only stop at their potential future nukes?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

I don't know about Iranian nukes , but saudi has them .
I read somewhere that saudi funded pakistani nuke project ?
If yes than , saudi has the bomb.
Regardless of what Americans tell Saudis to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Comrade bhartiya said:


> I don't know about Iranian nukes , but saudi has them .
> I read somewhere that saudi funded pakistani nuke project ?
> If yes than , saudi has the bomb.
> Regardless of what Americans tell Saudis to do.


Not correct. SA doesn't have a real industrial infrastructure. Period. Unlikely Pakistan has 'given' them nukes. The US wouldn't allow it. Plus Pakistan has it own major issues with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Comrade bhartiya said:


> I don't know about Iranian nukes , but saudi has them .
> I read somewhere that saudi funded pakistani nuke project ?
> If yes than , saudi has the bomb.
> Regardless of what Americans tell Saudis to do.


This



jauk said:


> Not correct. SA doesn't have a real industrial infrastructure. Period. Unlikely Pakistan has 'given' them nukes. The US wouldn't allow it.



This is a baseless fallacy. Do you take the Americans to be god? Do exactly what when the treaty is triggered and it is deployed. Just sanctions how is that fruitful? They have no power over it because if they had it Pakistan wouldn't have gained them in the first place all that is just fallacy and they know KSA already has them and have known it for decades now. This is a basic ground reality. When it is deemed necessary it will

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

What people don't get here is that , pakistani bomb was called islamic bomb , I myself have no opinion about it .
But that is it , when india made the bomb , they said it was a hindu bomb .
Americans have Christian bomb .thats how it goes .


jauk said:


> Not correct. SA doesn't have a real industrial infrastructure. Period. Unlikely Pakistan has 'given' them nukes. The US wouldn't allow it. Plus Pakistan has it own major issues with India.


Amrika could not stop india to develope the bomb .
We tested one on 74 another in 98.
They are not gods , iam not being rude to you sir but the fact is saudi funded pakistani nuke program .
Why saudi , pakistan may give nukes to turkey also .
I don't support hypocrisy of western countries about nuke proliferation , just saying some possibilities 
Best would have been , had iran made its own for atleast minimum deterance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Battlion25 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> This is a baseless fallacy. Do you take the Americans to be god? Do exactly what when the treaty is triggered and it is deployed. Just sanctions how is that fruitful? They have no power over it because if they had it Pakistan wouldn't have gained them in the first place all that is just fallacy and they know KSA already has them and have known it for decades now. This is a basic ground reality


Sauds with or without nuclear weapons are bunch of camel jockeys. They cannot handle the poorest Arab country Yemen, you talk as if KSA is a major power. No sir, they are as useless as they have been. An American poodle in this region 

Israeli fighter jets, Egyptians, Emiratis, Americans, French, British and other Arab fkholes of west couldn't handle Yemen. Just imagine what will happen if Iran enters the show. 

Even Pakistani general was appeared in this conflict proving a harsh reality that it doesn't matter how big is your enemy's coalition. It is the power of will that wins the wars

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Comrade bhartiya said:


> greetings comrade ,
> As an Indian , iam confused as to why iran supports a Christian Armenia instead of islam Azerbaijan .
> Don't take this question , as if iam trolling , i know about historical and cultural affinity between Armenia and iran .
> I wanted to know an Iranians perspective in this regard



Actually it doesn't. Iran sent the IRGC to train troops from the Republic of Azarbaijan during the first Karabakh war. More than 10 Iranian military personnel fell as martyrs in Azarbaijan, there are even videos of them present on the frontlines. You can ask user Muhammed45 to direct you to one, since he posted it here before. There is also a speech by an IRGC commander who was gifted a dagger by Heydar Aliyev in person for his engagement.

What then happened, however, is that the Baku regime spit in Iran's face so to say, by flirting with separatist tendencies against Iranian territorial integrity. So Iran decided to play a mediating role between the two sides in the Karabakh conflict, and to remain neutral.

Things worsened when the Arrani regime (so-called Republic of Azarbaijan) not only sealed a strategic alliance with the zionist regime, becoming one of the largest importers of Isra"el"i-made arms, but according to reports even allowed Mossad to use its soil to conduct UAV spying missions over Iran, and to recruit terrorists for the assassination of Iranian nuclear scientists.

Baku's missteps were further compounded by Erdogan's speech at the recent victory parade in Baku, where Turkey's president expressed the notion that Baku has designs on sovereign Iranian lands.

Another issue blurring things is that the current Armenian administration, brought to power by a CIA-sponsored "colored revolution" a couple of years ago, is in fact zionist, much like the treasonous Aliyev regime of Baku. Hence Iran has no incentive to support it, despite Baku's brazen hostile actions. Some in Iran even suspect that the Pashinyan regime is covertly on board with Tel Aviv, Baku and Ankara in sabotaging Armenia's defensive power and thereby indirectly helping the Arranis seize territory.

Recurrent allegations of Iranian military intervention on Armenia's behalf in the mainstream and regional media represent propaganda for which no proof was presented to date. Media from Turkey and Arran, as well as from the west are spreading this claim in order to whip up hostility against Islamic Iran amongst not just Turkey's and Arran's populations, but also - so they hope, among Azari Iranians susceptible to pan-Turkist propaganda. In this regard, the zionist regime and its operatives (including some key academics who authored books to this effect and have been advising Baku authorities) have been at the forefront of attempts to cultivate separatist sentiments among Azari speakers of Iran, but largely in vain. Despite all these efforts, separatists and pan-Turkists do not represent more than a tiny fraction of Azari Iranians, who historically have been some of the staunchest Iranian patriots and nationalists, aware of their Iranian (much rather than Turkic) ethnic roots as well as of their shared Iranian culture (the name Azarbaijan or Azarbadegan as it was originally called, is itself genuinely Iranian and not Turkish).

Nonetheless, the enemy has been more or less able to contribute to the appearance of an identitarian, culturally centrifugal lobby of sorts comprising a limited number of Iranian politicians (essentially local ones and members of Majles, Iran's parliament, as well as some civil servants) claiming to represent Azari Iranians, who strive for ethnic federalization of the Islamic Republic, in line with their separatist counterparts in the exiled opposition. Needless to say, such a restructuring of the state would represent a dangerous stepping stone towards the balkanization and dismantling of Iran.

But there's one central factor which dooms to failure all these ethno-separatist, NATO- and zionist-masterminded plots against Iran: the simple fact that owing to urbanization, social modernization, the development of infrastructures and their corollary ie intermarriage, as well as the generalization of the national language, Persian, a significant majority of Iranians actually descend from several and not just one single sub-national linguistic group, ie most Iranians are of mixed linguistic backgrounds and can impossibly be compartmentalized into a so-called "ethnic" category.

One last point to add to this brief overview is that the Islamic Republic too has its allies and supporters across the river Aras. These essentially consist of religious elements of Baku society, and they adhere to the Islamic revolutionary ideology of Imam Khomeini (r.a.). Ever since Iran lost the southern Caucasus to the Russian empire in the first half of the 19th century, religion has lost much of its relevance over there though, as a result not just of 70 years of Soviet communism, but also of the Aliyev regime's ultra-secularist policies, complete with hijab bans at certain public places, the jailing of clerics critical of the regime's religious policies, economic corruption and alliance with Israel. This of course is in stark contrast with Baku's Turkish ally Erdogan. Along with this, Baku proceeded with the installment of a number of wahhabi preachers and mosques as a means to counter-act and contain any possible Shia Islamic political and religious revival. Much like the Aliyev regime authorized Turkey to ship over and station right next to the border with Iran some of its Syrian insurgent proxies (terrorist mercenaries of anti-Shia "jihadist" persuasion). Iran's IRGC for its part helped set up and trained a unit of fighters from the Republic of Azarbaijan, the Hüseynciler or Hosseynioun Brigade, which served in Syria as part of the loyalist camp supportive of the government in Damascus.

Now the thing is that these pro-Iranian movements and groups in Arran are at the same time patriotic Azaris who do not see eye to eye with Armenia over Karabakh, even while they oppose the ruling regime in Baku. So Iran's retort to Baku's backstabbing and provocations has not so much consisted in taking sides with Armenia in the Karabakh conflict, but in promoting Iran-friendly Islamic oriented local currents.

This being said, a new red line for Iran is the Zangezur corridor which, if wrested away from Armenia by Baku's forces and their allies, would completely cut Iran off from Armenia, jeopardizing not just Iran's North-South transport corridor from the Persian Gulf to Russia, but also increasing future threats of zionist and takfiri terrorist encroachment on Iran's northwestern borders as well as enhanced separatist agitation. Hence Iran made it clear that while it supports Baku's legally sound claims to Karabakh, it will not allow other recognized international borders in the area to be altered by force. To this effect, Iran staged a massive wargame in the border zones and sent a clear message to Baku and Turkey that it will intervene in case they tried to unlawfully snatch land from Armenia proper.

Hope this helps!

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Muhammed45 said:


> Sauds with or without nuclear weapons are bunch of camel jockeys. They cannot handle the poorest Arab country Yemen, you talk as if KSA is a major power. No sir, they are as useless as they have been. An American poodle in this region
> 
> Israeli fighter jets, Egyptians, Emiratis, Americans, French, British and other Arab fkholes of west couldn't handle Yemen. Just imagine what will happen if Iran enters the show.
> 
> Even Pakistani general was appeared in this conflict proving a harsh reality that it doesn't matter how big is your enemy's coalition. It is the power of will that wins the wars



They surely didn't get bashed by a country they are accused of commiting genocide on but I will bite. But it was you who lost Syria to none state actors and ran to Russia handing over the country and selling everything out as consequence of your defeat there 200k Iranians bested by non military civil miliatia.

Was it not Solemani who was in Moscow crying to Putin help me we are defeated etc etc. Now being bounded by a tiny Israel you don't intimidate anyone.

You were always defeated by small forces while fielding large you are a shitty fighters I mean the persian cats.. How many times in history did the biggest military upsets happen in Iran if it had happen once you could have called it a fluke but not when it has happened 100s of times.

The Saudis themselves have upset you couple of times overruning Iran. A tiny minority Abrahamic descendants have upset you entirely and conquered you

It is not like they don't know you in the region... they know you better than they do themselves stop acting like an alien stranger

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

When mohsin fakhrezadeh was murdered I felt very hurt .
It reminded me our scientist , homi jahangir bhaba , a parsi.
Who died in plane crash on alps , was murdered by the CIA .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Battlion25 said:


> They surely didn't get bashed by a country they are accused of commiting genocide on but I will bite. But it was you who lost Syria to none state actors and ran to Russia handing over the country and selling everything out as consequence of your defeat there 200k Iranians bested by non military miliatias.
> 
> Was it not Solemani who was in Moscow crying to Putin help me we are defeated etc etc. Now being bounded by a tiny Israel you don't intimidate anyone.
> 
> You were always defeated by small forces while fielded you are a shitty fighters I mean the persian cats


The most important part of Foreign imposed War on Syria was ending ISIS and its done already. 

The northern part occupied by the Turkish supported Al Qaeda will be liberated along with kicking Americans and other invading forces out of the country. 

It would be hard but possible. Currently Americans are mostly located in hotspots like Bu Kamal and oil fields of Syria. Fortunately, we have the majority of Sunni tribes on our side making it much more easy to get rid of Foreign invaders.

And it looks like Russian presence was a major pain. No one has surrendered anything to Russians. They were once willing to leave Syria but after what happened to georgia and Ukraine they decided to stay and suffer the sanctions for their own security. We just warned them about approaching enemy and they got the massage after almost 3 to 4 years of hesitance.


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

SalarHaqq said:


> Actually it doesn't. Iran sent the IRGC to train troops from the Republic of Azarbaijan during the first Karabakh war. More than 10 Iranian troops fell as martyrs in Azarbaijan, there are even videos of them present on the frontlines there. You can ask user Muhammed45 to direct you to one, since he posted it here before. There is also a speech by an IRGC commander who was gifted a dagger by Heydar Aliyev in person for his engagement.
> 
> What then happened, however, is that the Baku regime spit in Iran's face so to say, by flirting with separatist tendencies against Iranian territorial integrity. So Iran decided to play a mediating role between the two sides in the Karabakh conflict, and to remain neutral.
> 
> Things worsened when the Arrani regime (so-called Republic of Azarbaijan) not only sealed a strategic alliance with Isra"el", becoming one of the zionist regime's largest importers of arms, but according to reports even allowed Mossad to use its soil to conduct UAV spying operations over Iran, and to recruit terrorists for the assassination of Iranian nuclear scientists.
> 
> Baku's missteps were further compounded by Erdogan's speech at the recent victory parade in Baku, where Turkey's president expressed the notion that Baku has designs on sovereign Iranian lands.
> 
> Another issue blurring things is that the current Armenian administration, brought to power by a CIA-sponsored "colored revolution" a couple of years ago, is in fact zionist, much like the treasonous Aliyev regime of Baku. Hence Iran has no incentive to support it, despite Baku's brazen hostile actions. Some in Iran even suspect that the Pashinyan regime is covertly on board with Tel Aviv, Baku and Ankara in sabotaging Armenia's defensive power and thereby indirectly helping the Arranis seize territory.
> 
> Recurrent allegations of Iranian military intervention on Armenia's behalf flooding the mainstream and regional media represent propaganda for which no proof was presented whatsoever to date. Media from Turkey and Arran, as well as from the NATO zone are spreading this claim in order to whip up hostility against Islamic Iran amongst not just Turkey's and Arran's populations, but also - so they hope, among Azari Iranians susceptible to pan-Turkist propaganda. In this regard, the zionist regime and its operatives (including some key academics who authored books to this effect and have been advising Baku authorities) have been at the forefront of attempts to cultivate separatist sentiments among Azari speakers of Iran, but largely in vain. However, despite all these efforts, separatists and pan-Turkists do not represent more than a tiny fraction of Azari Iranians, who historically have been some of the staunchest Iranian patriots and nationalists, aware of their Iranian (much rather than Turkic) ethnic roots as well as of their shared Iranian culture (the name Azarbaijan = Azarbadegan is itself 100% Iranian, not Turkish at all).
> 
> Nonetheless, the enemy has been more or less able to contribute to the appearance of kind of an identitarian, culturally centrifugal lobby comprised of certain Iranian politicians (essentially local politicians and members of Majles, Iran's parliament, as well as some civil servants) claiming to represent Azari Iranians, and who strive for ethnic federalization of the Islamic Republic, in line with their separatist counterparts in the exiled opposition. Needless to say, such a restructuring of the state would represent a dangerous stepping stone towards the balkanization and dismantling of Iran.
> 
> But there's one central factor that is dooming to failure all these ethno-separatist, NATO- and zionist-masterminded plots against Iran: the simple fact that owing to urbanization, social modernization, the development of infrastructures resulting in intermarriages, as well as the generalization of the national language, Persian, nowadays a significant majority of Iranians actually descend from several and not just one single sub-national linguistic group, ie most Iranians are of mixed linguistic backgrounds and can impossibly be compartmentalized into a so-called "ethnic" category.
> 
> One last point to add to this brief overview is that the Islamic Republic too has its allies and supporters across the river Aras. These essentially consist of religious elements of Baku society, and they adhere to the Islamic revolutionary ideology of Imam Khomeini (r.a.). In effect, religion has lost much of its relevance over there though, as a result of not just 70+ years of Soviet communism, but also of the Aliyev regime's ultra-secularist policies, complete with hijab bans at certain public places, the jailing of clerics critical of the regime's religious policies, economic corruption and alliance with Israel. This of course is in stark contrast with Baku's Turkish ally Erdogan. Along with this, Baku proceeded with the installment of a number of wahhabi preachers and mosques as a means to counter-act and contain any possible Shia Islamic political and religious revival. Much like it authorized Turkey to ship over and station right next to the border with Iran some of its Syrian insurgent proxies (terrorist mercenaries of anti-Shia "jihadist" persuasion). Iran's IRGC for its part helped set up and trained a unit of fighters from the Republic of Azarbaijan, the Hüseynciler or Hosseynioun Brigade, which served in Syria as part of the pro-Iranian forces.
> 
> Now the thing is that these pro-Iranian movements and groups in Arran are at the same time patriotic Azaris who do not see eye to eye with Armenia over Karabakh, even while they oppose the ruling regime in Baku. So Iran's retort to Baku's backstabbing has not so much consisted in taking sides with Armenia in the Karabakh conflict, but to promote Iran-friendly Islamic oriented local currents.
> 
> This being said, a new red line for Iran is the Zangezur corridor which, if wrested away from Armenia by Baku's forces and their allies, would completely cut off Iran from Armenia, jeopardizing not just Iran's North-South transport corridor from the Persian Gulf to Russia, but also increasing future threats of zionist and takfiri terrorist encroachment on Iran's northwestern borders as well as enhanced separatist agitation. Hence Iran made it clear that while it supports Baku's legally sound claims to Karabakh, it will not allow other recognized international borders in the area to be altered by force. To this effect, Iran staged a massive wargame in the border areas and sent a clear message to Baku and Turkey that it wil intervene in case they tried to unlawfully snatch land from Armenia proper.
> 
> Hope this helps!


This helped , very much helped .
The only proof I have seen is some , footage of irani t 72 being taken to Armenia border .
Regarding Armenia government in bed with Azerbaijan , well Armenia probably didn't use it airforce in second karabakh war .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Muhammed45 said:


> The most important part of Foreign imposed War on Syria was ending ISIS and its done already.
> 
> The northern part occupied by the Turkish supported Al Qaeda will be liberated along with kicking Americans and other invading forces out of the country.
> 
> It would be hard but possible. Currently Americans are mostly located in hotspots like Bu Kamal and oil fields of Syria. Fortunately, we have the majority of Sunni tribes on our side making it much more easy to get rid of Foreign invaders.
> 
> And it looks like Russian presence was a major pain. No one has surrendered anything to Russians. They were once willing to leave Syria but after what happened to georgia and Ukraine they decided to stay and suffer the sanctions for their own security. We just warned them about approaching enemy and they got the massage after almost 3 to 4 years of hesitance.



Do you think Russia will start WW3 for you? It ain't happening they will stick around until it is not financially viable and the areas the Russians hold is getting poorer and poorer nowadays which means they can only suk so much out of it and it doesn't have anything meaningful they will eventually look elsewhere as it won't be financially viable losing the gas deal to EU sets this just in motion even faster because if they leave Assad will be overrun inside Damascus. You invited Russia because you were conventionally defeated by none state actors because if you were able to win your own battles it wouldn't have happened

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Battlion25 said:


> Do you think Russia will start WW3 for you? It ain't happening they will stick around until it is not financially viable and the areas the Russians hold is getting poorer and poorer nowadays which means they can only suk so much out of it and it doesn't have anything meaning they will eventually look elsewhere as it won't be financially viable losing the gas deal to EU sets this just in motion even faster because if they leave you will be out in few months time. You invited Russia because you were conventionally defeated by none state actors


Russians were present in Syria, they just strengthened their presence after the shocks they received in Europe and Libya. 

Which non state actor if i may Ask? They were all defeated in most of Syrian lands. 

Syria even repelled American attack during Trump admin. Don't you Remember?


----------



## Battlion25

Muhammed45 said:


> Russians were present in Syria, they just strengthened their presence after the shocks they received in Europe and Libya.
> 
> Which non state actor if i may Ask? They were all defeated in most of Syrian lands.
> 
> Syria even repelled American attack during Trump admin. Don't you Remember?



The country is in 3 part partition and over 40% outside of Damascus control. By the way no the Americans were never repelled but there was once where the SAA tried to sneak in to Omar Oilfield the Americans managed to kill over 1000 mercenarios in one night including 300 russians after that night there was no miscalculations or sneaky attack on US oilfieds east of the Euphrates the Russian mercenarios were mislead by delusional locals who were oil hungry they mobilized them together with local militias and walked right into their death.. A huge red-line stamp has been put on that chapter


----------



## Muhammed45

Battlion25 said:


> The country is in 3 part partition and over 40% outside of Damascus control. By the way no the Americans were never repelled but there was once where the SAA tired to sneak in to Omar Oilfield the Americans managed to kill over 1000 mercenarios in one night including 300 russians after that night there was no miscalculations or sneaky attack on US oilfieds east of the Euphrates the Russian mercenarios were mislead by delusional locals who were oil hungry they mobilized them together with local militias and walked right into their death.. A huge red-line stamp has been put on that chapter


This is the latest Map of Syrian development. The green zone shows Syrian forces, yellow one is Kurds and the red one includes Turkish supported Al Qaeda. As you can see, half of Idlib plus northern parts of Kurdish controlled areas are under control of Syria. 




If you were not aware of cruise missile attack on Syria then you are badly under informed. 

Let me tell you a fact, victory is so close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Muhammed45 said:


> This is the latest Map of Syrian development. The green zone shows Syrian forces, yellow one is Kurds and the red one includes Turkish supported Al Qaeda. As you can see, half of Idlib plus northern parts of Kurdish controlled areas are under control of Syria.
> View attachment 794135
> 
> If you were not aware of cruise missile attack on Syria then you are badly under informed.
> 
> Let me tell you a fact, victory is so close.



I agree with it but it is out of focus that map but I see what you mean..

This one is more in focus


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Battlion25 said:


> Who are these parsis? are you a parsis? I have seen they are a tiny minority in India but seem to have alot of wealth apparently and on Wiki it says they fled the Rashidun and that they are farsi remnants of the Sassanids empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parsis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Iam a hindu , they are Zoroastrianism followrs , model minority these guys are .
They don't marry much , although the government gives them money to marry to make more babies under jio parsi scheme
Their population is finally growing .
They own tata godrej jeebhoy wadias and other big business in india .
Once upon a time in british era , half of bombay was owned by one parsi family .The jeebhoy family
These guys got rich during opium trade with china , they became british agents and many times independent traded with chiense.
In log ko , afeem ne khub amir banaya they became gentry in british era , interacted with british on equal footing 
They speak gujarati though .
Worship in fire temples , they are one of the most well educated peoples in the subcontinent , I would say.
Dadabhai naoroji became first indian to be a member of british parliament.
Baniya and parsi own india , comrade .Baki sarkar to inki hai bas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Comrade bhartiya said:


> Iam a hindu , they are Zoroastrianism followrs , model minority these guys are .
> They don't marry much , although the government gives them money to marry to make more babies under jio parsi scheme
> Their population is finally growing .
> They own tata godrej jeebhoy wadias and other big business in india .
> Once upon a time in british era , half of bombay was owned by one parsi family .The jeebhoy family
> These guys got rich during opium trade with china , they became british agents and many times independent traded with chiense.
> In log ko , afeem ne khub amir banaya they became gentry in british era , interacted with british on equal footing with the Brits .
> They speak gujarati though .
> Worship in fire temples , they are one of the most well educated peoples in the subcontinent , I would say.
> Dadabhai naoroji became first indian to be a member of british parliament.



I know they are not as influential as the Punjabis who control all of India despite being 30m but the Parsis have done well for themselves also becoming amongst the elite of the country. Yes they still follow Zoroastrianism because they are sassanids remnants who managed to flee into India during Omar Ibn Khattab's time and era.. Funny enough they fled from it into India but it just followed them there few centuries later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Comrade bhartiya said:


> This helped , very much helped .
> The only proof I have seen is some , footage of irani t 72 being taken to Armenia border .
> Regarding Armenia government in bed with Azerbaijan , well Armenia probably didn't use it airforce in second karabakh war .



Friend, that was probably a T-72 participating in the wargame I mentioned above. Not meant to enter the war on Erevan's behalf. 

About the Armenian PM hatching secret plots with Baku and the zionists, I'm not sure if that's really true. But the fact that some commentators in Iran have been suggesting so should help one understand the Iranian position(s) on the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> They already know the Saudis have it. The CIA have known this publically since the 90s this is not a secret everyone and his dog knows this already.



Of course. We overheard it from chatter at the local town square or something, but there's no credible written source about it anywhere. Who needs that, aight?



> Also thinking anyone can bully the Qibla is delulu a unified world can't achieve that.. This is not where Israel keeps bounding you where no sovereign red-lines exist. Ethablish your own red-lines first than start to speak being bounded by a tiny country constantly and leaders eliminated inside your soil.



Not sure what you're referring to here but the Saudi regime isn't synonymous with the Qibla. As for tampering with Mecca, suffice to take a look at how the Sauds have remodeled that sacred town, demolished historic sites of Islam and even curtailed core rituals of Hajj and not just any ritual, but the 'devil stoning' one... No further comment needed.



> The only where you fight nowadays is on twitter, PDF and other platforms and you basically just mourners and got some machoistic tendencies..



Lame retort.



> If it makes you sleep better at night you can tell yourself that these nukes are US controlled and hack while we are at it why don't we also say Pakistan's nukes are US controlled why only stop at their potential future nukes?



There are no Saudi nukes and most probably never will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Battlion25 said:


> I know they are not as influential as the Punjabis who control all of India despite being 30m but the Parsis have done well for themselves also becoming amongst the elite of the country. Yes they still follow Zoroastrianism because they are sassanids remnants who managed to flee into India during Omar Ibn Khattab's time and era.. Funny enough they fled from it into India but it just followed them there few centuries later


Punjabis, bhai kis khwab me ho ?
No they don't , no disrespect to them but they are boastful and quite thick headed .
Previously in military they did , now they are nowhere as numerous as people from southern india , Deccan and people from up or bihar as up alone has 24 crore population , punjab just 3 crore, be it army or government research institutions , jobs etc
Business is dominated by Gujarati's , punjab agri culture output is way less than it was few decades back , low water table .Overtaken by MP , UP and bihar
Kanneda bhagne ka plan hai unsabka .
You overestimate punjabis man , had you said this to me in 80s I would have agreed , not now though.
Except bollywood , punjabi have no where any domination.
R


Battlion25 said:


> I know they are not as influential as the Punjabis who control all of India despite being 30m but the Parsis have done well for themselves also becoming amongst the elite of the country. Yes they still follow Zoroastrianism because they are sassanids remnants who managed to flee into India during Omar Ibn Khattab's time and era.. Funny enough they fled from it into India but it just followed them there few centuries later


Regarding parsi influence , are brother .
See what they control first , they control huge businesses , government dances on what parsi say , then gujarati like ambani adani , these guys own almost half of india , rest is owned by government which in turn is filled with people from everywhere except punjab proper .
Everything in india has a capitalist behind them .
Punjab sadly flies by evening , iam not mocking them but that's the truth there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> There are no nukes and most probably never will be.



Okay. As long as it makes you feel good you should believe in it. I will leave you to that



Comrade bhartiya said:


> Punjabis, bhai kis khwab me ho ?
> No they don't , no disrespect to them but they are boastful and quite thick headed .
> Previously in military they did , now they are nowhere as numerous as people from southern india , Deccan and people from up or bihar as up alone has 24 crore population , punjab just 3 crore, be it army or government research institutions , jobs etc
> Business is dominated by Gujarati's , punjab agri culture output is way less than it was few decades back , low water table .Overtaken by MP , UP and bihar
> Kanneda bhagne ka plan hai unsabka .
> You overestimate punjabis man , had you said this to me in 80s I would have agreed , not now though.
> Except bollywood , punjabi have no where any domination.



Not decades tho. I would have agreed with you if you said since BJP came to power the Punjabi hold on India started to fade slightly but not gone. Just watch they will get rid of Modi.

I am not being biased or anything just look at India how things have turned out once BJP came to power nothing is calculated and it seems like the uneducated section of India came to power but with them they are smooth and keep it professional and diplomatic all the time but honestly the arrival of BJP has been better for us in the long term but I am confident they will oust BJP soon because things are now running counter to them for once

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

SalarHaqq said:


> Friend, that was probably a T-72 participating in the wargame I mentioned above. Not meant to enter the war on Erevan's behalf.
> 
> About the Armenian PM hatching secret plots with Baku and the zionists, I'm not sure if that's really true. But the fact that some commentators in Iran have been suggesting so should help one understand the Iranian position(s) on the topic.


We were observing the conflict back in 2020 it was clear to us that Armenia pm is not doing needful to defend his country.
O


Battlion25 said:


> Okay. As long as it makes you feel good you should believe in it. I will leave you to that
> 
> 
> 
> Not decades tho. I would have agreed with you if you said since BJP came to power the Punjabi hold on India started to fade slightly but not gone. Just watch they will get rid of Modi.
> 
> I am not being biased or anything just look at India how things have turned out once BJP came to power nothing is calculated and it seems like the uneducated section of India came to power but with them they are smooth and keep it professional and diplomatic all the time but honestly the arrival of BJP has been better for us in the long term but I am confident they will oust BJP soon because things are now running counter to them for once


It's not government, aate rahenge jaate rahenge .
What I said about punjab is quite bad because these things have remain constant , slow decline of punjab .Bjp or no bjp .
Bjp is a political party , half leaders in bjp are congress people , lol.
These things about Punjab have continued , tats the issue .
Electorally Punjab will not vote for bjp , kya farq padta hai isse .They have very less seats anyway for parliamemt.
I have seen both congis and bjp , bjp is more unpredictable to be honest .
Things go fast , sometimes too fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Battlion25 said:


> Okay. As long as it makes you feel good you should believe in it. I will leave you to that
> 
> 
> 
> Not decades tho. I would have agreed with you if you said since BJP came to power the Punjabi hold on India started to fade slightly but not gone. Just watch they will get rid of Modi.
> 
> I am not being biased or anything just look at India how things have turned out once BJP came to power nothing is calculated and it seems like the uneducated section of India came to power but with them they are smooth and keep it professional and diplomatic all the time but honestly the arrival of BJP has been better for us in the long term but I am confident they will oust BJP soon because things are now running counter to them for once


Development work has been tremendous , congres plan karti thi .
Bjp did those things .
Ye to credit hai bjp ko , they execute things fast .


Battlion25 said:


> @Comrade bhartiya All tho if BJP somehow soldify themselves further into India winning the next 2 elections they could decimate all Punjab influences from India the next 2 decades leading to free Punjabi Bollywood, zero Punajabis in the army and in the deep state ethablishment


Deep state is there , see our policies .
Punjab already lost much influence , plain and simple.
I don't consider bollywood influence as any influence , yea we listen to punjabi songs etc .
Army recruitment drives have less people visible in punjab, it's not they don't want to join , but going to Kannada is more important 
Government provides free electricity to farmers , agricultural subsidy 
Unhe kheti karni hai to wahi karein
Usme bhi ye log up bihar se log bulwalete hai , isme koi dikkat nai but agri output is going down even after extensive agriculture , up bihar inse 20 saal pehla aage chale gaye.
Water table is shit , just shit , no crop diversification by them , Punjab apni situation ka thoda zimmewar khud hai sirji , there is no conspiracy by mudi and company to do harm to punjab , ye bhi sarkar hai chali javegi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Recently they have started to get investments , phele punjab sarkar so rahe the .
When southern states caught the industrialisation train , Punjab and whole north india slept .
Now rest of North india woke up , punjab is still sleeping


Battlion25 said:


> @Comrade bhartiya All tho if BJP somehow soldify themselves further into India winning the next 2 elections they could decimate all Punjab influences from India in the next 2 decades leading to free Punjabi Bollywood, zero Punajabis in the army and in the deep state ethablishment.
> 
> But the Punjabis of India are crafty and much smarter than the BJP gangs they will usurp them at will in my opinion in the next election and the farm protests was the first line drawn this means BJP will exit from the political arena for the next 2-3 decades after they lose the next election. They didn't ethablish themselves in the ethablishment and deep state for nearly a century to be replaced that easily


Agri laws have support over much of india , it's a non issue in rest of India .
Government is in no hurry to remove protetsors from Delhi , 1 year has passed .
Bjp never used to win in Punjab anyways , congres won from there .


----------



## Battlion25

Comrade bhartiya said:


> Recently they have started to get investments , phele punjab sarkar so rahe the .
> When southern states caught the industrialisation train , Punjab and whole north india slept .
> Now rest of North india woke up , punjab is still sleeping



I was not referring to the Punjab region but rather the Punjabis of India they have been running the country behind the scenes since it was created and their influence is everywhere today all tho it started to take a serious hit when BJP came to power and started to slowly fade with the presence of BJP. 

I do know that the South is developing quite nicely but I was referring just to influence over the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Battlion25 said:


> I was not referring to the Punjab region but rather the Punjabis of India they have been running the country behind the scenes since it was created and their influence is everywhere today all tho it started to take a serious hit when BJP came to power and started to slowly fade with the presence of BJP.
> 
> I do know that the South is developing quite nicely but I was referring just to influence over the country


I see , running india means three things .
1 ) you are in bureaucracy , at Secretariats of delhi
2) you have immense financial influence
3) you are from politically viable state .
Now panjabi people are yes flourishing but Punjab region is not .
I have seen how bureaucracy is dominated by south Indians and beharis .
Punjabi baniye utne bade nai hai ki gujrati baniyon ka muqabla karenge.
Punjab me kewal 13 loksabha seats hain .
Up me 76 hai , bihar me 48 hai , maharashtra me 75 .
Ek time tha , i don't deny it ek time tha just two decades back , the punjabis people dominated , the decline of region started long back .
Ek waqt tha , wo waqt ab chala gaya when crescat de fluvis ka maan punjabi rakhte the.
Anyway , it was nice talking to you
to mods , my apologies if off topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


@Battlion25

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Comrade bhartiya said:


> greetings comrade ,
> As an Indian , iam confused as to why iran supports a Christian Armenia instead of islam Azerbaijan .
> Don't take this question , as if iam trolling , i know about historical and cultural affinity between Armenia and iran .
> I wanted to know an Iranians perspective in this regard


There is no Islam in Azer-Bhai-Jan thats why. Its pro zionist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Xerxes22 said:


> There is no Islam in Azer-Bhai-Jan thats why. Its pro zionist.


Ok 


Xerxes22 said:


> There is no Islam in Azer-Bhai-Jan thats why. Its pro zionist.


i know 
Salarhaqq made it clear in his post .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> This is some good feeling story to tell oneself but not in line with ground reality. We can deploy to any country ain't nobody will contest it or say anything about nor can do anything about it.
> 
> If there was any need for it and it shall happen openly and unapologetically. People were saying the same thing nobody will allow Pakistan to have Nukes yada yada before it got. We could deploy to Turkey, KSA or anyone in that matter of allies if they deemed it necessary overnight.
> 
> There route for going nuclear will be much easier they will first get Nuke warheads and test it declaring themselves officially than start to build their own in silence and quite atmosphere.
> 
> It could even happen today but Iran provides an excuse it is important they reach break-out point but unfortunately they won't do it until 2031 because currently they are rumored to re-enter the nuclear deal which means this pushes everything back 10 years. We will motive Iran to reach break-out point post 2031 in order for us to reconstruct the region from regional powers to potential world powers that launching pad is gonna be Tehren. Iran is doing god's work here if you ask me. Good job to Iran I would have preferred them reaching break-out point in the next 2 years instead of waiting another 12-13 years around 2032-2033


you cant deploy anything cuz Pakistan dont have the money to do anything. You guys cant even provide food and education for your people let alone do military posturing. So please spare me the laughter. All these things require not just arms and men but FUNDS. and you are a poor country and regional small time countries like Bangladesh is even surpassing. Dont make me laugh please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Channi is a good man


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> They surely didn't get bashed by a country they are accused of commiting genocide on but I will bite. But it was you who lost Syria to none state actors and ran to Russia handing over the country and selling everything out as consequence of your defeat there 200k Iranians bested by non military civil miliatia.
> 
> Was it not Solemani who was in Moscow crying to Putin help me we are defeated etc etc. Now being bounded by a tiny Israel you don't intimidate anyone.
> 
> You were always defeated by small forces while fielding large you are a shitty fighters I mean the persian cats.. How many times in history did the biggest military upsets happen in Iran if it had happen once you could have called it a fluke but not when it has happened 100s of times.
> 
> The Saudis themselves have upset you couple of times overruning Iran. A tiny minority Abrahamic descendants have upset you entirely and conquered you
> 
> It is not like they don't know you in the region... they know you better than they do themselves stop acting like an alien stranger


Yada yada yada yada blah blah blah ala bala gula. WHAT A BUNCH OF GIBBERISH NONSENSE.

Man, what the hell are u even talking about. Do u really think you are at all enlightened with this pathetic narrative that you are promoting.Speaking of NONSENSE? How did Iran lose Syria to non state actors? Syria is in Assad's hand and Iran only fought in syria through proxies. What kind of Liar are you ? And what happened? Iran now pushed its proxies all across Syria and towards the golan basically choking Israel from every angle and armed its militias with thousands of missiles.

So what kind of unintellectual nonsense are u talking about?

"Always defeated by small forces"???REALLY ? REALLLLLLY?LMAO. Wasnt it ur country that SURRENDERED to tiny BANGLADESH and now u are talking nonsense with a garbage intellect. You are gunna lecture us? If you look at the statistics from every war with India, you lost more land and more troops than the other side. You guys are serial loser wen it comes to war.

TALK ABOUT BEING DEFEATED BY TINY BANGLADESH. HAHAHA, TALK ABOUT SURRENDERING TO TINY BANGLADESHI FARMERS. ON TOP OF THAT BEING TREATED LIKE GARBAGE BY SAUDIA ARABIA.

What a joke LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Xerxes22 said:


> Yada yada yada yada blah blah blah ala bala gula. WHAT A BUNCH OF GIBBERISH NONSENSE.



You are in pain hence I will let it slide 

@Comrade bhartiya who is Channi


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> You are in pain hence I will let it slide


IS that the reason or are u letting it slide because you are afraid that u urself might slide?


----------



## Battlion25

Xerxes22 said:


> IS that the reason or are u letting it slide because you are afraid that u urself might slide?



I take no pride in shattering the bubbles of a wannabe but either way lay of the internet for awhile being to emotional is not good. This might cause your diabetes to start acting


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Battlion25 said:


> I take no pride in shattering the bubbles of a wannabe but either way lay of the internet for awhile being to emotional is not good. This might cause your diabetes to start acting


Diabetes can be treated .





Don't ignore it , if you have it .
It can be very dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

lol poor old Iranians their threads get ruined with professional balls lifter and wannabes suffering from identity crisis fighting it out
oh boy its hilarious

I wonder what happened to @Stryker1982
long time no see buddy? 
where you at...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Comrade bhartiya said:


> Diabetes can be treated .
> View attachment 794154
> 
> Don't ignore it , if you have it .
> It can be very dangerous.



Our Bengali friend could use some. Are you medically educated?


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Battlion25 said:


> Our Bengali friend could use some. Are you medically educated?


Na ,iam not .
My uncle takes this , control me hai unka diabetes.


----------



## aryobarzan

aryobarzan said:


> *How Iran has become World's no1 natural gas reserves country:*
> _This recent article (Nov 15) is something all Iranians should read...the Magazine is an anti Iran and wants to show Iran in a negative manner but If you read the the final section it will demonstrate to all that even an anti-Iran publication can not hide the God given merci of nature to Iran.. *Chalous gas field* will give Iran after its 20 year development something around *$ 5 trillion dollars* .... I have included highlighted sections._
> 
> 
> A deal finalized last week to develop Iran’s multi-trillion dollar new gas discovery, the Chalous field, will see Russian companies hold the major share in it, followed by Chinese companies, and only then Iranian ones, sources close to the deal exclusively told _OilPrice.com_.
> As it now stands, though, revealed exclusively to OilPrice.com, following further studies by Russia, the Chalous discovery is now seen as essentially a twin-field site, nine kilometers apart, with ‘Greater’ Chalous having 5.9 trillion cubic meters (Tcm) of gas in place, and ‘Lesser’ Chalous having 1.2 Tcm of gas, giving a combined figure of 7.1 Tcm of gas. Therefore, the new Chalous figures would give Iran a total natural gas reserves figure of 40.9 Tcm
> *The Chalous find makes Iran the biggest gas reserves holder in the world. *
> Russia has calculated that, using an annual mean average figure of US$800 per 1,000 cubic meters of gas (it has been much higher than this, of course, in recent weeks), the value of exports from Chalous at a comfortable rate of recovery from the site is at least US$450 billion over the 20-year duration of the deal, which coincides with the next 20-year Iran-Russia deal. *After the 20-year deal is up, the agreement currently is that the IRGC corporate vehicle Khatam al-Anbiya will take over ownership of Chalous for the next 50 years. Given the likely length of gas recovery at Chalous – and the fact that Russia intends to take less than 10 percent of it out over the course of its 20-year deal - sources close to the deal estimate the total value of the Chalous gas site at US$5.4 trillion.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's Biggest Move Yet To Take Control Of The European Gas Market | OilPrice.com
> 
> 
> Russia has secured control of an Iranian gas field that will not only increase its power over European energy markets but will have serious geopolitical consequences in the region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oilprice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did a quick calculation of what will be Iran's income from Chalouse gas field in the initial 20 years:

Iran's annual income: $ 5.6 billion dollars for 20 years and roughly $25 billion dollars each year after....and all that without Iran spending a dime....thank you God for your bounty..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Sainthood 101 said:


> lol poor old Iranians their threads get ruined with professional balls lifter and wannabes suffering from identity crisis fighting it out
> oh boy its hilarious
> 
> I wonder what happened to @Stryker1982
> long time no see buddy?
> where you at...


Are you saying this to me comrade


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Battlion25 said:


> I rarely see cool Indians on this forum but you are one.. You get my automatic upvote


Method is ,avoid those thread which will trigger you .
Yahan sab ke lliye kuch hai


Sainthood 101 said:


> No Comrade Pajeet Yadav, not you sir


I am not yadav first of all.
Baki mai nai janta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

Battlion25 said:


> Hope not it is me







__





Landmark Bills on Voting passed in Pakistan NA today


Somebody is reminding, today is the last date for outgoing DG, so it must happen today or never.



defence.pk




Harsh punishment for Sexual criminals
Voting rights for Overseas Pakistanis through internet
EVM for elections so end of paper ballots - hopefully can stop the rigging

A landmark bill was passed which you can agree or disagree with but you had no opinion on that topic - while you live in Pakistan
but are here talking about Saudi wars with Iran all the way in Gulf which'll probably never impact us unless we decide to send the troops somewhere- which we probably wont
So I don't know
I just find this weird
lol Xerxes22 changed his DP, this nibba is crazy haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Sainthood 101 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landmark Bills on Voting passed in Pakistan NA today
> 
> 
> Somebody is reminding, today is the last date for outgoing DG, so it must happen today or never.
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh punishment for Sexual criminals
> Voting rights for Overseas Pakistanis through internet
> EVM for elections so end of paper ballots - hopefully can stop the rigging
> 
> A landmark bill was passed which you can agree or disagree with but you had no opinion on that topic - while you live in Pakistan
> but are here talking about Saudi wars with Iran all the way in Gulf which'll probably never impact us unless we decide to send the troops somewhere- which we probably wont



Interesting take.. But the reason I absolutely avoid such subjects is due to the fact that I know everything is pre-done deal I know how this country runs than perhaps majority but anyways alas I get what you are saying. I am tired of the to much gossipy news in PAk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

Sainthood 101 said:


> No Comrade Pajeet Yadav, not you sir


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> I take no pride in shattering the bubbles of a wannabe but either way lay of the internet for awhile being to emotional is not good. This might cause your diabetes to start acting


Is that the reason why you dont shatter ur own wannabe bubbles cuz u take no pride in it? You know what? How about getting off the internet yourself and trying to contribute to ur countries' welfare and turn it from a POOR country to a prosperous one? And btw too much chest thumping might end up bruising ur chest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Xerxes22 said:


> Is that the reason why you dont shatter ur own wannabe bubbles cuz u take no pride in it?



Get lost Bengali.... Off you goo


----------



## Maula Jatt

The Bangladeshi dude and Iran

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Comrade bhartiya

I


Sainthood 101 said:


> View attachment 794160
> 
> The Bangladeshi dude and Iran


 I See , heavy balls lifter .


Battlion25 said:


> You are in pain hence I will let it slide
> 
> @Comrade bhartiya who is Channi


Charanjit singh Channi new cm of Punjab , he is probably a crypto christan.
Matlab ki upar se sikh andar se isai.
Christianity growing in Punjab , again mostly Sikhs are converting.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Sainthood 101 said:


> lol poor old Iranians their threads get ruined with professional balls lifter and wannabes suffering from identity crisis fighting it out
> oh boy its hilarious
> 
> I wonder what happened to @Stryker1982
> long time no see buddy?
> where you at...


Speaking of identities, What the hell do u do all day on Iranian Pages? Speaking of identities , I see YANKEE written all over your face. Oh, wait you are from Yankee-land. No surprise there.


Sainthood 101 said:


> View attachment 794160
> 
> The Bangladeshi dude and Iran


Thats you right there lifting Yankee and Al saud balls.


Battlion25 said:


> Get lost Bengali.... Off you goo


OFF I go? You are the one who's supposed to go. Go to the PAkistani chill thread. You come here and spread YANKEE Zion propaganda in here all day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

One beautiful village in Iran's Qeshm Island in the Persian Gulf..I hope it will stay like this for a long time..LAFT village. Inhabited by Southern Iranian Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

No I don't play video games, not for several years anyways and even if I did they would have no bearing on my outlook regarding geopolitics.

Some analysts have stated that the US would require 1 million troops to secure Iran rather than 500,000 but that's all hypothetical anyways. However this entire topic is largely hypothetical.

I acknowledge that Iran's terrain is a major deterrent against invasion but regardless my point still stands, no nuclear armed state has ever been invaded.

If the US were to invade a nuclear armed Iran, then nukes could potentially be used on US bases or primarily Israel. 

Even if Iran dropped a nuke in the Israeli desert or unpopulated area as a warning, there's a good chance that the war would end immediately with negotiations. Again just the potential of a nuclear exchange is a major deterrent.

In regards to ICBMs, a modified Khorramshahr could already reach London. Iran potentially has the know how and technology to build an ICBM. For all we know Iran might already have them in secret.

There are those who believe that Iran both finances and contributes research to North Korea's nuclear/missile programs. The relationship is highly secretive but its likely that Iran has all the blueprints at the very least if not some vital components set aside.

In conclusion, if nuclear weapons did not provide any benefit or security then nations would not be sacrificing years/decades and billions/trillions of dollars, not to mention tolerating crippling sanctions just to acquire them.




TheImmortal said:


> First you didn’t have a valid rebuttal against my topography comment nor about the fact that securing Iran would require 500K soldiers. Probably because it doesn’t fit your narrative that nukes are needed. Saddam had the largest standing army in Arab world and lived next door and couldn’t pass Kermanshah.
> 
> But sure let’s indulge your nuclear weapons fantasy. Tel what risk is there for US ? Iran has zero missiles that can reach US mainland. So who are they going to nuke? Saudi Arabia? A carrier group? Israel? Iran can’t hit US mainland.
> 
> You play too many video games. Both Pakistan and India have had skirmishes. China and India have had skirmishes. You can’t just magically go from “hey let’s fire at each other’s military bases to let me fire a nuke”. Even when Soviets thought US was launching nukes at them they stood down instead of ordering retaliatory strikes. People like to say risk of nuclear war between powers is there, it really isn’t as likely as widely believed. All nuclear powers are very shy from even thinking about using them.
> 
> Nonetheless, You (Iran) don’t fire nukes against a country that has 3000+ of them and can literally end your country as a civilization for next 100 years.
> 
> Iran getting into nuclear exchange is a losing cause considering Iran has no true second strike capability (nuclear tipped submarines) thus US could nuke every Iran city 100 times over along with every military installation before Iran could even fire one makeshift ICBM back towards US.
> 
> So let’s not talk about hypotheticals. Nukes wouldn’t help Iran prosper today economically or physically. Smarter men in Iran than you have decided it wasn’t worth the chase.
> 
> As for your energy comment it’s also not in the realm of reason. The world is moving towards clean energy (fusion, wind, solar, natural gas, etc) so no one is invading Iran for petrochemicals and oil. Now if you would have said WATER you would have a valid point. Except Iran is destroying its water tables faster than most countries in the Middle East so if any country in the next 100 years will be invading other countries for a resource it will be Iran for drinking water, not the US that is largely energy independent and has one of the largest land masses in the world.
> 
> Lastly, outside of China, Russia or US. No other country in the world has the *resources* (money, energy, etc) and *military* (500K+ active soldiers along with necessary war machine) to even *ATTEMPT* a land invasion of Iran. You are talking about a war that would cost an opposing country *potentially more than $5T US Dollars in costs without factoring in global recession from high oil prices *. That would bankrupt most nations even if they won.
> 
> So no one is invading Iran in next 100 years barring a complete implosion of Iran from within (Balkanization).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

US vassals are not allowed to acquire nukes. Hey btw what happened to Hodeidah ? The Houthis expelled the Saudis from Hodeidah along with the southern outskirts. Now they're going after Mocha. Tell me, how does a country with 1000x the military budget lose territory to a rag tag militia ?🤣



Battlion25 said:


> They already know the Saudis have it. The CIA have known this publically since the 90s this is not a secret everyone and his dog knows this already.
> 
> Also thinking anyone can bully the Qibla is delulu a unified world can't achieve that.. This is not where Israel keeps bounding you where no sovereign red-lines exist. Ethablish your own red-lines first than start to speak being bounded by a tiny country constantly and leaders eliminated inside your soil.
> 
> The only where you fight nowadays is on twitter, PDF and other platforms and you basically just mourners and got some machoistic tendencies..
> 
> If it makes you sleep better at night you can tell yourself that these nukes are US controlled and hack while we are at it why don't we also say Pakistan's nukes are US controlled why only stop at their potential future nukes?


The Saudis don't have nukes, atleast that's what the CIA says. 

Btw even the Pakistani nuclear program, US officials have stated that they're keeping track of every warhead 24hrs a day and that if anything happens, let's say radical militants take over, they will immediately send in special forces to take possession. 

Nukes are not like candy you can buy from a convenience store. No nation has ever given them to another nation in history. Even the closest of allies.



Comrade bhartiya said:


> I don't know about Iranian nukes , but saudi has them .
> I read somewhere that saudi funded pakistani nuke project ?
> If yes than , saudi has the bomb.
> Regardless of what Americans tell Saudis to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

How old are you kid ? 12 ? Your insults are beyond juvenille.

Yeah the US can't step foot in Pakistan, sure just like when they took out Osama and conducted countless drone strikes there.🤣

On the other hand Iran has the largest collection of captured US drones on earth

Do you recall when the Iranian navy captured several US sailors and they cried on television ? Or what about recently when Iran took its oil tanker back while the US Navy watched in shock ? Or when the British captured one Iranian tanker and Iran retaliated by capturing 2 of theirs.

Don't compare Iran to your country where half the population is still illiterate. Iran was never colonized by Europeans. The Indian subcontinent on the other hand, British outnumbered 100 to 1 ruled your ancestors for hundreds of years.

Iran is an independent, sovereign country dont forget that. Meanwhile you're still fighting over the borders the British drew when they made you (partition)

You know I find it funny, Pakistan has nuclear weapons but no reactors to produce nuclear energy for its energy hungry population. It makes me wonder about Pakistan's true nuclear capabilities.

Btw are you going to answer my question ? How on earth does a nation with 1000x+ the military budget repeatedly lose territory to a rag tag militia ? I'm still waiting for your reply kid



Battlion25 said:


> Weren't you the one who said you would qoute me if you won the whole war.. Don't count your eggs before they hatch..
> 
> Tracking Pakistan's nukes my Azz... They can never set foot there they were ousted from Afghanistan they are gone. Yes the Saudi Nukes are a simple reality whos gonna do anything about it. Ask yourself this question that is exactly nobody.
> 
> You claim to be fighting someone but you are suking their dick believing they are more than they are?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> How old are you kid ? 12 ? Your insults are beyond juvenille.
> 
> Yeah the US can't step foot in Pakistan, sure just like when they took out Osama and conducted countless drone strikes there.🤣
> 
> On the other hand Iran has the largest collection of captured US drones on earth
> 
> Do you recall when the Iranian navy captured several US sailors and they cried on television ? Or what about recently when Iran took its oil tanker back while the US Navy watched in shock ? Or when the British captured one Iranian tanker and Iran retaliated by capturing 2 of theirs.
> 
> Don't compare Iran to your country where half the population is still illiterate. Iran was never colonized by Europeans. The Indian subcontinent on the other hand, British outnumbered 100 to 1 ruled your ancestors for hundreds of years.
> 
> Iran is an independent, sovereign country dont forget that. Meanwhile you're still fighting over the borders the British drew when they made you (partition)
> 
> You know I find it funny, Pakistan has nuclear weapons but no reactors to produce nuclear energy for its energy hungry population. It makes me wonder about Pakistan's true nuclear capabilities.
> 
> Btw are you going to answer my question ? How on earth does a nation with 1000x+ the military budget repeatedly lose territory to a rag tag militia ? I'm still waiting for your reply kid



Don't let me burst your bubbles. Are you claiming an assination attempt as equal to fighting a country and claiming Iran is an independant.

You got bounded by Israel on daily just Yesterday night Israel fired two missiles to take out Iranians in Damascus country side? You haven't said anything about it.

You have no red-lines you just talk and fight on twitter nowadays or PDF you are all of sudden a free independant country... Pakistan has a fuking red-line don't assume everyone is like you..

Getting bounded by a tiny country.. Don't count any eggs before they hatch let the Civil war go on we will see who will have the last laugh let us leave it at that..

*Israeli missiles target building near Damascus, says Syria*
Syria’s state-run media said Israel launched missiles towards an empty house early on Wednesday, no casualties reported.
17 Nov 2021








Israeli missiles target building near Damascus, says Syria


Syria’s state-run media said Israel launched missiles towards an empty house early on Wednesday, no casualties reported.




www.aljazeera.com





You have registered 100k strikes on you without a reply to the point it embarrased Hamas to step forward and say you have to reply in order for them to respect you in a good manner they delivered the message. Even the Iraqi Militias have complained to the Iranian for a reply on Israeli territories.

Pakistan is a sovereign nation with red-lines it doesn't let big or small nations cross it's red-lines and especially it doesn't let a tiny country bound it for years without replying

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> Weren't you the one who said you would qoute me if you won the whole war stragetic exit happens all the time.. Don't count your eggs before they hatch..
> 
> Tracking Pakistan's nukes my Azz... They can never set foot there they were ousted from Afghanistan they are gone. Yes the Saudi Nukes are a simple reality whos gonna do anything about it. Ask yourself this question that is exactly nobody. We can deploy to anywhere we want. Obama's security advisor even said it live on TV when someone that high ranking as Gary Samore says it you better believe it.
> 
> 
> You claim to be fighting someone but you are suking their dick believing they are more than they are?


We have a HARDCORE SAUDI FANBOY HERE. You shud rename urself to "Saudi Mechanised Donkey Battalion25"


Battlion25 said:


> Don't let me burst your bubbles. Are you claiming an assination attempt as equal to fighting a country and claiming Iran is an independant.
> 
> You got bounded by Israel on daily just Yesterday night Israel fired two missiles to take out Iranians in Damascus country side? You haven't said anything about it.
> 
> You have no red-lines you just talk and fight on twitter nowadays or PDF you are all of sudden a free independant country... Pakistan has a fuking red-line don't assume everyone is like you..
> 
> Getting bounded by a tiny country.. Don't count any eggs before they hatch let the Civil war go on we will see who will have the last laugh let us leave it at that..
> 
> *Israeli missiles target building near Damascus, says Syria*
> Syria’s state-run media said Israel launched missiles towards an empty house early on Wednesday, no casualties reported.
> 17 Nov 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli missiles target building near Damascus, says Syria
> 
> 
> Syria’s state-run media said Israel launched missiles towards an empty house early on Wednesday, no casualties reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have registered 100k strikes on you without a reply to the point it embarrased Hamas to step forward and say you have to reply in order for them to respect you in a good manner they delivered the message. Even the Iraqi Militias have complained to the Iranian for a reply on Israeli territories.
> 
> Pakistan is a sovereign nation with red-lines it doesn't let big or small nations cross it's red-lines and especially it doesn't let a tiny country bound it for years without replying


"Pakistan has a red fucking line" - your line is getting bombed to hell by US drones. And being pushed around by Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Xerxes22 said:


> We have a HARDCORE SAUDI FANBOY HERE. You shud rename urself to "Saudi Mechanised Donkey Battalion25"



Whos the more wannabe here. We allow it back than on our terms and have disallowed but we don't get bounded by a tiny nations for years.. But than you come here pretend your in some sort of a war but if you mean by being a machoists than I guess yes.. You ain't fooling anyone. You have no backbone. Hamas has deterence but you don't

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Xerxes22 said:


> "bound by tiny nation"? drop your arrogance and mind ur countries' business.If u hate Iran so much get off the Iranian page.



I don't dislike Iran on the contrary to be honest. I exchanged normal ideas with some gentleman here without it getting inflammatory but than some trolls have switch it into some sort of mud casting which is unnecessary and also don't qoute me just carry on with your thread if you feel pestered and if I exchange normal with you than do likewise no need to go name calling inflammatory but just normal exchanges or insulting nationalities it is counterproductive... Two people can have different opinions it doesn't have to result in inflammatory exchanges some folks don't know how to exchange and than act victim after that


----------



## Battlion25

Comrade bhartiya said:


> Charanjit singh Channi new cm of Punjab , he is probably a crypto christan.
> Matlab ki upar se sikh andar se isai.
> Christianity growing in Punjab , again mostly Sikhs are converting.



I don't really follow closely what is happening there for years now which is why I couldn't recognize the name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> I don't dislike Iran on the contrary to be honest. I exchanged normal ideas with some gentleman here without it getting inflammatory but than some trolls have switch it into some sort of mud casting which is unnecessary and also don't qoute me just carry on with your thread if you feel pestered and if I exchange normal with you than do likewise no need to go name calling inflammatory but just normal exchanges or insulting nationalities it is counterproductive... Two people can have different opinions it doesn't have to result in inflammatory exchanges some folks don't know how to exchange and than act victim after that


yeah but u seem to be constantly at it. Do u see any Iranians going over to ur countries' pages and say bull shite every second of everyday? We dont do that. But sum of u have nothing else to do in ur life but come to in here and Bash Iran needlessly and without a pause. We can beat u back and do the same thing that ur doing. But we dont. We dont come to your pages and say B.S. So please try to be fair. I find it curious why Iran haters like urself take such Interest in Iranian Issues that he spends more time here than on ur own topics. 

Its like that jealous ex gf who still visits ur instagram and lives her life in hate in your prosperity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Xerxes22 said:


> yeah but u seem to be constantly at it. Do u see any Iranians going over to ur countries' pages and say bull shite every second of everyday? We dont do that. But sum of u have nothing else to do in ur life but come to in here and Bash Iran needlessly and without a pause. We can beat u back and do the same thing that ur doing. But we dont. We dont come to your pages and say B.S. So please try to be fair. I find it curious why Iran haters like urself take such Interest in Iranian Issues that he spends more time here than on ur own topics.
> 
> Its like that jealous ex gf who still visits ur instagram and lives her life in hate in your prosperity.



You can back read it if you want. I honestly didn't breach the cordial exchanges but either way do carry on with the threds flow It lost track of time somewhere in there but nonetheless bygones are bygones.. Let the chill thread vibe resume

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Okay guys, im about to be BANNED for fighting Back. I have deleted all the retaliatory posts becuz In my heart I have wanted nothing but the prosperity of Pakistan and never intiated any PAK hatred except for retaliation. Take care everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Yet another prominent Iranian thread being turned upside down by a Pakistani!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Battlion25 said:


> Don't let me burst your bubbles. Are you claiming an assination attempt as equal to fighting a country and claiming Iran is an independant.
> 
> You got bounded by Israel on daily just Yesterday night Israel fired two missiles to take out Iranians in Damascus country side? You haven't said anything about it.
> 
> You have no red-lines you just talk and fight on twitter nowadays or PDF you are all of sudden a free independant country... Pakistan has a fuking red-line don't assume everyone is like you..
> 
> Getting bounded by a tiny country.. Don't count any eggs before they hatch let the Civil war go on we will see who will have the last laugh let us leave it at that..
> 
> *Israeli missiles target building near Damascus, says Syria*
> Syria’s state-run media said Israel launched missiles towards an empty house early on Wednesday, no casualties reported.
> 17 Nov 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli missiles target building near Damascus, says Syria
> 
> 
> Syria’s state-run media said Israel launched missiles towards an empty house early on Wednesday, no casualties reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have registered 100k strikes on you without a reply to the point it embarrased Hamas to step forward and say you have to reply in order for them to respect you in a good manner they delivered the message. Even the Iraqi Militias have complained to the Iranian for a reply on Israeli territories.
> 
> Pakistan is a sovereign nation with red-lines it doesn't let big or small nations cross it's red-lines and especially it doesn't let a tiny country bound it for years without replying


Have you heard of "humble brag"? I feel like you humble troll - Your tone is gentle, but your words and arguments are ignorant generalized, and straight up uninformed, you just hide your ignorance behind gimmick lines and responses, and nit pick events and spin them to fit your lame narrative. You're a troll on this thread, thats my stance. cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

اردوغان داره گور خودش رو می‌کنه و به نظر میاد دوره اسلامگراها در ترکیه هم داره به سر میاد
با وجود اینکه لیر ترکیه تو سقوط آزاد هست، اردوغان امروز گفته دستور خدا درباره نرخ بهره مشخص هست و اونها طبق دستورهای دین به این قضیه نگاه می‌کنند​


----------



## aryobarzan

Seems like I can not get enough of the fall season photos in Iran..

*The forests of Golestan Province during autumn, Iran, November 11, 2021.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## makranman

aryobarzan said:


> Seems like I can not get enough of the fall season photos in Iran..
> 
> *The forests of Golestan Province during autumn, Iran, November 11, 2021.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 794361



I wonder where did they take this photo. is it Zagros? I haven't been to Zagros jungles many times, but they are very unique.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

makranman said:


> I wonder where did they take this photo. is it Zagros? I haven't been to Zagros jungles many times, but they are very unique.


Well time for you to take a trip and find out..lol..I would If I were in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

World's nominal GDP for 2021 as per *statistics times.com

(I know this will start a fire storm..lol)..*

Iran overtakes Saudi Arabia and Turkey as the world's NO 17 :

Iran: $ 1,081 billion dollars

Saudi: $842 billion

Turkey: $796





World GDP Ranking 2021 - StatisticsTimes.com


This list contains projected GDP (Nominal and PPP) of top 50 Countries/Economies in current prices of year by IMF alongside their world rank, % share in world economy, gdp growth rate and gdp per capita.



statisticstimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

اردشیر زاهدی وزیر خارجه زمان شاه و سفیر پیشین ایران در آمریکا و داماد شاه در سن ۹۳ سالگی از دنیا رفت. خداوند بیامرزدش و روحش شاد​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> اردشیر زاهدی وزیر خارجه زمان شاه و سفیر پیشین ایران در آمریکا و داماد شاه در سن ۹۴ سالگی از دنیا رفت. خداوند بیامرزدش و روحش شاد​


He saw the light at the end of his life and seemed sorry for the wrongs done during the shah era..Gone to his maker to answer for his deeds..so do we all......RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> He saw the light at the end of his life and seemed sorry for the wrongs done during the shah era..Gone to his maker to answer for his deeds..so do we all......RIP.


Ina Lila hi wa ina ile hi Rajion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> اردشیر زاهدی وزیر خارجه زمان شاه و سفیر پیشین ایران در آمریکا و داماد شاه در سن ۹۳ سالگی از دنیا رفت. خداوند بیامرزدش و روحش شاد​


I never heard anything Negative from this man. He was one of those rarely found people who didn't Care about the ruling system and his only redline was Iran's territorial integrity.

I wished he returned and died here. He should have returned like a true Arteshi and took the responsibility of his actions.

Just imagine that rats like Zibakalam insulted this man for his patriotic feelings.

The cold of iron bars can never bother an Eagle in cage, it is the freely flying of crows and vultures that breaks its heart. Rats and vultures like Zibakalam freely make seditions against the country while enjoying their lives inside the country but patriotic people have to live in exile. That's unfair.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Magnificent garden (shah-zadeh of mahan) right in the middle of desert..close to MAHANU, Kerman.. I went to school few years in Kerman and used to visit this place..Did not know one day I will write about it,!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Magnificent garden (shah-zadeh of mahan) right in the middle of desert..close to MAHANU, Kerman.. I went to school few years in Kerman and used to visit this place..Did not know one day I will write about it,!
> 
> View attachment 794457
> 
> View attachment 794456
> 
> View attachment 794458
> 
> View attachment 794459
> 
> View attachment 794460
> 
> 
> View attachment 794461


I have been there in late May / early June. As soon as you enter the garden, the temperature feels like 5 centigrade degrees colder. It's amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> Seems like I can not get enough of the fall season photos in Iran..
> 
> *The forests of Golestan Province during autumn, Iran, November 11, 2021.*
> View attachment 794359
> 
> View attachment 794360
> 
> View attachment 794361
> 
> View attachment 794362
> 
> View attachment 794363


Its weird because one thinks Iran is just like Baluchistan but some places up north are just cold, seeing this is a bit surreal
almost as if you walked somewhere in Kashmir or up north

I was wondering if y'all have a major river system or how do y'all sustain your population without any known water source (at least not by me)
like for India we have Ganges, China yellow river, Egypt Nile, Iraq has Tigris and for us its Indus but Iran is one of those old civilization without a known water source by MS

Interesting phenomenon when comparing it with other old civilizations


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sainthood 101 said:


> Its weird because one thinks Iran is just like Baluchistan but some places up north are just cold, seeing this is a bit surreal
> almost as if you walked somewhere in Kashmir or up north
> 
> I was wondering if y'all have a major river system or how do y'all sustain your population without any known water source (at least not by me)
> like for India we have Ganges, China yellow river, Egypt Nile, Iraq has Tigris and for us its Indus but Iran is one of those old civilization without a known water source by MS
> 
> Interesting phenomenon when comparing it with other old civilizations



Lookup the ancient qanat system (a UNESCO World Heritage item).

https://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1506/

https://www.worldhistory.org/qanat/

https://www.destinationiran.com/kariz-qanat-in-iran.htm

https://www.bbc.com/travel/article/20180619-irans-ancient-engineering-marvel









Qanats of Ghasabeh - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Sainthood 101 said:


> Its weird because one thinks Iran is just like Baluchistan but some places up north are just cold, seeing this is a bit surreal
> almost as if you walked somewhere in Kashmir or up north
> 
> I was wondering if y'all have a major river system or how do y'all sustain your population without any known water source (at least not by me)
> like for India we have Ganges, China yellow river, Egypt Nile, Iraq has Tigris and for us its Indus but Iran is one of those old civilization without a known water source by MS
> 
> Interesting phenomenon when comparing it with other old civilizations


Iran is a mountainous country with snow covering the mountains north and west ...snow melt will have to end up in rivers..so Iran has rivers but not in the same class as Euphrates . Smaller rivers but more of them. Çenter of iran and south are dry and qanaut were the means to transport water at the scale as Roman aquaducts but underground..sorry for spellings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

aryobarzan said:


> Iran is a mountainous country with snow covering the mountains north and west ...snow melt will have to end up in rivers..so Iran has rivers but not in the same class as Euphrates . Smaller rivers but more of them. Çenter of iran and south are dry and qanaut were the means to transport water at the scale as Roman aquaducts but underground..soRory for spellings.


Ah so qanaut system wasn't the sole source of water for the ancient civilization, that's what I thought, it's hard to sustain a proper civilization on ground water alone

there were multiple small rivers that helped Mix of both,

it's a blessing in some ways most of the river centric civilizations nowadays are very overpopulated- India, China 

Iraq and Egypt is a little different cause I don't think they have a lot of tributary rivers, that means fertile land isn't as widespread as maybe the other big countries like India, China 
Even Pak 100-159 years ago wasn't the most populace place despite a major river system- because outside some areas next to actual rivers land was arid, but than canal systems were built, migrations from rest of Indus, population growth- grandmother's with upwards of 7 kids

there's something about fertile lands that makes people go nuts with baby making.... 

Enough water to sustain civilization like Iran is a blessing but not enough to cause a population explosion like in China or India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sainthood 101 said:


> Ah so qanaut system wasn't the sole source of water for the ancient civilization, that's what I thought, it's hard to sustain a proper civilization on ground water alone
> 
> there were multiple small rivers that helped Mix of both,
> 
> it's a blessing in some ways most of the river centric civilizations nowadays are very overpopulated- India, China
> 
> Iraq and Egypt is a little different cause I don't think they have a lot of tributary rivers, that means fertile land isn't as widespread as maybe the other big countries like India, China
> Even Pak 100-159 years ago wasn't the most populace place despite a major river system- because outside some areas next to actual rivers land was arid, but than canal systems were built, migrations from rest of Indus, population growth- grandmother's with upwards of 7 kids
> 
> there's something about fertile lands that makes people go nuts with baby making....
> 
> Enough water to sustain civilization like Iran is a blessing but not enough to cause a population explosion like in China or India



You need to factor into these calculations that Iran lost half its population in a genocide at the hands of the British imperial regime during WW I (10 million people mass murdered in just a few years through deliberately induced famine, the population falling from about 20 to 10 million). So if this hadn't occurred, today Iran would probably have had some 160-170 million inhabitants.







@Sainthood 101

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Israeli Defense Minister’s Cleaner Charged With Spying for Iran


A cleaner employed for years by Israeli Defense Minister Benny Gantz has been indicted on charges of espionage linked to Iran, the state prosecutor’s office said Thursday.




www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

SalarHaqq said:


> You need to factor into these calculations that Iran lost half its population in a genocide at the hands of the British imperial regime during WW I (10 million people mass murdered in just a few years through deliberately induced famine, the population falling from about 20 to 10 million). So if this hadn't occurred, today Iran would probably have had some 160-170 million inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sainthood 101


well British built the canals for us which led to the population we see today- brought water to the arid land
but for Iran in WW1 they played a tragic role that I don't think we hear much in history- like the Armenian genocide (turks get offended with the genocide wording but I don't know who is right or wrong)

Victors write history and for last 300 years Anglos are winning everywhere- their history becomes mainstream history, unfortunately

y'all should talk more about it- this is the first time I am hearing about this atrocity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sainthood 101 said:


> Ah so qanaut system wasn't the sole source of water for the ancient civilization, that's what I thought, it's hard to sustain a proper civilization on ground water alone


Well considering some of these qanats were several hundred kilometer long.


SalarHaqq said:


> You need to factor into these calculations that Iran lost half its population in a genocide at the hands of the British imperial regime during WW I (10 million people mass murdered in just a few years through deliberately induced famine, the population falling from about 20 to 10 million). So if this hadn't occurred, today Iran would probably have had some 160-170 million inhabitants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sainthood 101


You must consider after such incidents people tends to have more babies . My guess is that the population would have been more but something between your estimation and current population

By the way that incident is not only British made but there were traitors in Iran who helped it . The ones who sold what Iranian needed to the British army for more profit.


----------



## SalarHaqq

> You must consider after such incidents people tends to have more babies . My guess is that the population would have been more but something between your estimation and current population



I'm not certain in this case. Since all the available (non-Iranian) sources are systematically denying the genocide and its impact on Iran's population numbers, it's not easy to find out how strong population growth used to be in the decades preceding the event. After 1919 however, population didn't grow that fast in fact, not until the early 1950's when it really began to take off at sustained paces. It wouldn't surprise me if between the late 19th century and 1917, the growth was comparable to the 1920-1950 period.

In any case, all things being equal of course, Iran's population today would have been above 100 million by a wide margin, and I would say well over 120 million.



> By the way that incident is not only British made but there were traitors in Iran who helped it . The ones who sold what Iranian needed to the British army for more profit.



There are always traitors, indeed a crime of this magnitude wouldn't be feasible without local collaborators. But the first culprit is and remains the British empire, it was its plan and design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

@QWECXZ ..yek rooz bad az inkeh GDP ro gozashtam in taraf amad ke asarsh ra khrab bekoneh..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

Iran is 'leapfrogging our defenses' in a cyber war 'my gut is we lose': Hacking expert Kevin Mandia


Kevin Mandia says Iran has upped its hacking game and is "has gotten good at leapfrogging" U.S. cybersecurity in an asymmetric war the U.S. is poised to lose.




www.cnbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohsen

Charging two kids for influencing their presidential election!

Super power or super f@cker?!

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## sha ah

What a joke the US has become.



mohsen said:


> Charging two kids for influencing their presidential election!
> 
> Super power or super f@cker?!


Remarkable that Iran is growing despite being under harsh Sanctions. You wonder where Iran would be without sanctions. This proves that Iran is selling all the oil they want.



aryobarzan said:


> World's nominal GDP for 2021 as per *statistics times.com
> 
> (I know this will start a fire storm..lol)..*
> 
> Iran overtakes Saudi Arabia and Turkey as the world's NO 17 :
> 
> Iran: $ 1,081 billion dollars
> 
> Saudi: $842 billion
> 
> Turkey: $796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World GDP Ranking 2021 - StatisticsTimes.com
> 
> 
> This list contains projected GDP (Nominal and PPP) of top 50 Countries/Economies in current prices of year by IMF alongside their world rank, % share in world economy, gdp growth rate and gdp per capita.
> 
> 
> 
> statisticstimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Charging two kids for influencing their presidential election!
> 
> Super power or super f@cker?!


didn't last year one of the candidate to a local election there claimed a 14 years old girl online campaign againsthim cost him the election


----------



## sha ah

Well so much for Turkey 🦃.

I was saying how Erdogan's policies of enforcing a low interest rate would be disastrous. Here you go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

shirin ebadi is a vile insect who should be drowned in sewage asap!
its face and voice are truly nauseating, never mind the evil excrement pouring out of her toilet mouth! YUCK!!!
Va'aghan yek faehesheh zesht sirat, zesht soorat, zesht rooie keh didanesh baraayeh insaan kafaareh miyaareh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ ..yek rooz bad az inkeh GDP ro gozashtam in taraf amad ke asarsh ra khrab bekoneh..lol


فشار میاد بهشون دیگه. دست خودشون نیست، فشار روشون بالاست
سال ۲۰۱۸ می‌گفتن اگه اروپا با تحریم‌های ترامپ همراهی کنی ایران ۳ ماهه از هم می‌پاشه
الان کار به جایی رسیده که منت ایران رو می‌کشن بیا مذاکره کنه

تازه من که معتقدم پشت پرده یه توافق محرمانه‌ای هم با همون شرایطی که گفتم شده

الان دوباره ابتکار عمل دست ایران هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

*newly constructed route between Iran & Armenia Qapan-Tato گشایش راه ارتباطی جدید ایران و ارمنستان*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

From 11.2 to 12.8 in a few days. Unbelievable.


----------



## sha ah

Food price hikes feared in Turkey after currency slump


Turkish social media swirled with rumors Monday of possible bread price hikes following a record slide in the nation’s currency, and economist say the anxiety could add to inflationary pressures.




www.al-monitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Food price hikes feared in Turkey after currency slump
> 
> 
> Turkish social media swirled with rumors Monday of possible bread price hikes following a record slide in the nation’s currency, and economist say the anxiety could add to inflationary pressures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com


Erdogan is imprisoning economists who predicted this, accusing them of planning this crisis ahead! 
And he's resisting their suggestions to fix the situation by adjusting the interest rate by saying that Islam does not support "riba".

So, it's a very confusing situation for the economists in Turkey now. If they actually suggest ways to fix things and predict the consequences of not doing so, they can be imprisoned for it because Erdogan thinks they are behind it. And that's not all of it. Erdogan has also said that if they lose the election, Turkey will enter chaos. It seems that after his campaign of suppressing Turkish military generals that he didn't trust after the coup, he thinks of himself as the only remaining powerful person in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So much for his neo-ottoman empire. Honestly his initial reforms in the early 2000s were good for the Turkish economy.

However now things are completely out of control. If he would have raised the interest rate 5 years ago, Turkey would be doing fine today. 

As it stands the Turkish economy is doomed. Even if they were to raise interest rates now, it wouldn't be enough to stop the inevitable downfall.

It's not just about Islamic principals. Erdogan actually seems to believe that a lower interest rate will lower inflation. Either that or he's just pretending so that his friends and family can get access to cheap loans. 

For example the Canal Istanbul project, 80% of people in Istanbul are against it but Erdogan's friends and family own most of the land which is set to be developed.



QWECXZ said:


> Erdogan is imprisoning economists who predicted this, accusing them of planning this crisis ahead!
> And he's resisting their suggestions to fix the situation by adjusting the interest rate by saying that Islam does not support "riba".
> 
> So, it's a very confusing situation for the economists in Turkey now. If they actually suggest ways to fix things and predict the consequences of not doing so, they can be imprisoned for it because Erdogan thinks they are behind it. And that's not all of it. Erdogan has also said that if they lose the election, Turkey will enter chaos. It seems that after his campaign of suppressing Turkish military generals that he didn't trust after the coup, he thinks of himself as the only remaining powerful person in Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

There's the Organization of Turkic States or Turkic Council, which is something like the Arab League, but that's as far as Erdogan's fantasies will go.

Erdogan wants to establish a Turkic empire or Sultanate with Istanbul at the epicenter and himself as undisputed Sultan.

Realistically though he will never be able to take any part of Iran or Russia. Beating militant groups or ethnic groups is one thing but Iran is a regional power and Russia is a superpower in the new tripolar world.

On top of that, the Turkic speaking people in former Soviet states do not want to be subservient to Erdogan or anyone in Istanbul for that matter. Even Aliyev does not want to be subservient to Istanbul and he's so corrupt he's funneling millions out of Baku as we speak.

That's another issues, the former Soviet states are corrupt and poor. Not only that but they generally grativate towards Russia and they are more secular than Erdogan's Turkey. The central Asian nations are heavily influenced by Russian culture whereas Anatolian Turks are more Europeanized, Persianized and Islamized.

So it's nice to dream and a fantasy is one thing but reality is another. While Erdogan fantasizes about a new neo-ottoman empire, most Turks are now more concerned about whether they can buy bread and pay their rent next month.

See if Iran has economic issues, well there's a reason behind that, harsh US sanctions. But Turkey, they're a NATO ally with US bases on their soil. They have close economic ties with the EU and the west. So it's nothing less than corruption and mismanagement on a monumental scale.








Hormuz said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## sha ah

*Water protests spread in Iran *
Farmers in a second province in Iran protest the water crisis in their region.









Water protests spread in Iran


Farmers in a second province in Iran protest the water crisis in their region.




www.al-monitor.com


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> *Water protests spread in Iran *
> Farmers in a second province in Iran protest the water crisis in their region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water protests spread in Iran
> 
> 
> Farmers in a second province in Iran protest the water crisis in their region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com


تنها راه کنترل وضعیت ثبت‌نام کسانی که زمین کشاورزی دارن و به کار کشاورزی مشغول هستند تو یک سامانه هست
بعداً باید برای این افراد یارانه و تسهیلات در نظر گرفته بشه و محدودیت‌های شدید روی کشاورزی اعمال بشه

با این شرایط دیگه تو ایران به جز در چند استان نمی‌شه کشاورزی کرد. رسماً می‌رینن تو منابع آبی بعد اعتراض می‌کنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

QWECXZ said:


> تنها راه کنترل وضعیت ثبت‌نام کسانی که زمین کشاورزی دارن و به کار کشاورزی مشغول هستند تو یک سامانه هست
> بعداً باید برای این افراد یارانه و تسهیلات در نظر گرفته بشه و محدودیت‌های شدید روی کشاورزی اعمال بشه
> 
> با این شرایط دیگه تو ایران به جز در چند استان نمی‌شه کشاورزی کرد. رسماً می‌رینن تو منابع آبی بعد اعتراض می‌کنند​


روند کشاورزی باید ارتقاء پیدا کنه و بهینه‌سازی بشه. فعلا نسبت محصولات در مقایسه با مساحت مزرعه و استفاده از آب بسیار کمه.


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> تنها راه کنترل وضعیت ثبت‌نام کسانی که زمین کشاورزی دارن و به کار کشاورزی مشغول هستند تو یک سامانه هست
> بعداً باید برای این افراد یارانه و تسهیلات در نظر گرفته بشه و محدودیت‌های شدید روی کشاورزی اعمال بشه
> 
> با این شرایط دیگه تو ایران به جز در چند استان نمی‌شه کشاورزی کرد. رسماً می‌رینن تو منابع آبی بعد اعتراض می‌کنند​


تنها راه کنترل وضعیت استفاده از روشهای نوین آبیاری بجای روشهای به جا مانده از ۸۰۰۰ سال قبل هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

jauk said:


> روند کشاورزی باید ارتقاء پیدا کنه و بهینه‌سازی بشه. فعلا نسبت محصولات در مقایسه با مساحت مزرعه و استفاده از آب بسیار کمه.





Hack-Hook said:


> تنها راه کنترل وضعیت استفاده از روشهای نوین آبیاری بجای روشهای به جا مانده از ۸۰۰۰ سال قبل هست


این حرف‌ها ۲۰ سال پیش درمان کار بود. الان کار از کار گذشته
اگه همین امروز به فرض محال بتونیم کشاورزها رو آموزش بدیم و انگیزه اقتصادی براشون ایجاد کنیم که ارتقاء بدن، دست کم یکی دو دهه طول می‌کشه تا جبران این همه سال خشکسالی و کشاورزی به بدترین روش‌های ممکن تو اوج خشکسالی بشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

QWECXZ said:


> این حرف‌ها ۲۰ سال پیش درمان کار بود. الان کار از کار گذشته
> اگه همین امروز به فرض محال بتونیم کشاورزها رو آموزش بدیم و انگیزه اقتصادی براشون ایجاد کنیم که ارتقاء بدن، دست کم یکی دو دهه طول می‌کشه تا جبران این همه سال خشکسالی و کشاورزی به بدترین روش‌های ممکن تو اوج خشکسالی بشه​


اره ..ولی به تدریج...چرا که بالاخره باید این روش‌های نوین اجرایی بشن. گمان نمیکنم چاره‌ای باشه. جیره بندی راه حل موقتیه. گرچه کشاورزان مقصر این اوضاع نیستند ولی بی تقصیر هم نیستند. باید در حل مسأله شریک باشند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

jauk said:


> اره ..ولی به تدریج...چرا که بالاخره باید این روش‌های نوین اجرایی بشن. گمان نمیکنم چاره‌ای باشه. جیره بندی راه حل موقتیه.


من هم اصلاً حرفی ندارم که قطعاً بهترین راه و پایدارترین راه اصلاح روش‌های بد کشاورزی هست
اما زمان‌بر هست و نیازمند آموزش و سرمایه‌‌گذاری هست تا آیندگان ازش بهره ببرند
کشاورز تا زمانی که قانع نشه پول بیشتری گیرش میاد دنبال دردسر نمی‌ره
اون هم به ویژه تو کشور ما که کشاورزی تو یه سری از مناطق کلاً اشتباه هست و توسط افراد با دانش کم انجام می‌شه که اصلاً دنبال به روز شدن هم نیستند

دولت باید رسماً جلوی کشاورزی دست کم برای یک سری محصولات رو در یک سری از مناطق بگیره. اینی که بری تو شهرهای خشک هندونه بکاری جز خیانت به مردم و خاک و آب کشور چی می‌شه نامش رو گذاشت؟

باید کشاورزان واقعی شناسایی بشن، سامانه‌های الکترونیکی برای سامان‌دهی به داستان ساخته بشه، کمیته‌های استانی و شهری در جاهایی که کشاورزی گسترش زیاد داره تشکیل بشن، وام‌های بلند مدت ۱۰ تا ۲۰ ساله با سود کمتر از نرخ بانکی به کشاورزان داده بشه به شرط خرید تجهیزات جدید و ساخت و سازهایی که تحت نظارت و تائید کمیته باشه، کشاورزان به سامانه‌های مالیاتی وصل بشن و درآمدشون کنترل بشه، کسانی که بهره‌وری بالا نسبت به میزان آبی که مصرف می‌کنند دارن از تسهیلات مالیاتی و بانکی برخوردار بشن و هزاران چیز دیگه که انجامشون زمان‌بر هست

فعلاً راه حل کوتاه مدت این هست که دولت کشاورزی رو باهاش برخورد کنه و از قشر ضعیف جامعه با کمک‌هایی مانند یارانه و اینجور چیزها به صورت مسکن موقتی پشتیبانی کنه تا اون فرآیندها و زیرساخت‌ها به مرور ایجاد بشن

در این بین آب صنعت و نوشیدن مردم هم می‌تونه با پروژه‌های شیرین‌سازی آب و انتقال آب تامین بشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The government really needs to get organized and step up its game when it comes to farming and irrigation.

They should help farmers by giving out subsidies, cheap loans for farming equipment built in Iran, seeds that are drought resistant with higher yields, modernising farms with cheap yet effective methods. 

Simply using some PvP pipe and inexpensive sensors as opposed to simply pouring the water onto the crop makes a huge difference, especially when it comes to efficiency and water conservation.

Many farmers simply lack the knowledge. The government should set up free training courses or even post videos onto an online portal for registered farmers. Also farmers should be given insentives to take part and learn. All these measures will pay for themselves if undertaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Turkey stumbles into unknown as Lira crashes


----------



## sha ah

The Lira has lost 40% of its value this year, 15% just recently. Prices are fluctuating day to day and some retailers like Apple are refusing to sell their goods, knowing that the price will increase drastically tomorrow or the next day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

sha ah said:


> The Lira has lost 40% of its value this year, 15% just recently. Prices are fluctuating day to day and some retailers like Apple are refusing to sell their goods, knowing that the price will increase drastically tomorrow or the next day.


Lord ErduCUNT in his infinite wisdom had replaced the chief of the Turkish central Bank along with other Central Bank officials and replaced them with his cronies including his Son in Law!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Tehran District 6 Crisis Management Center..I hope they never have to use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## makranman

aryobarzan said:


> Tehran District 6 Crisis Management Center..I hope they never have to use it.
> 
> View attachment 796542
> 
> View attachment 796545
> 
> View attachment 796543
> 
> View attachment 796544
> 
> View attachment 796546
> 
> View attachment 796548
> 
> View attachment 796547


now they are just showing off... lenovo legion laptop? I want one of those...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Tehran District 6 Crisis Management Center..I hope they never have to use it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 796545


but all those Panasonic tv wonder what happened to supporting Iranian products, and the fools still use windows spyware


----------



## sha ah

Most countries in the west don't have anything like this.



aryobarzan said:


> Tehran District 6 Crisis Management Center..I hope they never have to use it.
> 
> View attachment 796542
> 
> View attachment 796545
> 
> View attachment 796543
> 
> View attachment 796544
> 
> View attachment 796546
> 
> View attachment 796548
> 
> View attachment 796547

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

The IMF has turned down Pakistan's request to borrow money from its own central bank. So essentially foreign entities / global bankers control Pakistan's banking sector.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


>



Wion news is so grab that it is better to quote news from a random whore on the street.

Besides these fools have been saying we have no money for what like for the last 30 years? But we are here baby I personally live in two villas married to two wives and have 4 cars But guess what we have over 1-trillion economy..

These Indians will keep crying in their poverty where over 1bil people live below poverty there poverty rate is more than the whole world combined talk about a freakish world record

Besides why you even listening to indians it is the worlds largest filth fake news

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> lol poor old Iranians their threads get ruined with professional balls lifter and wannabes suffering from identity crisis fighting it out
> oh boy its hilarious
> 
> I wonder what happened to @Stryker1982
> long time no see buddy?
> where you at...


Hi fren,

Just been super busy lately with new work, and just waiting for that day I turn on the TV and see media channels furious about an unveiling of a Kimglider (HGV) imao.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## mohsen

۵۰ هزار نفر برای اخراج آمریکایی ها به کتائب سیدالشهداء عراق پیوستند


تعداد داوطلبان ثبت نام شده طی روزهای اخیر برای اخراج آمریکا از عراق در قالب گردان های سیدالشهداء عراق به ۵۰ هزار نفر رسید.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

A few days ago Alireza Firouzja became the youngest 2800 chess player ever in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

sha ah said:


>


I have been saying this abt them for sum time. They cant even run their country, leaving aside what the trolls here say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Battlion25 said:


> Wion news is so grab that it is better to quote news from a random whore on the street.
> 
> Besides these fools have been saying we have no money for what like for the last 30 years? But we are here baby I personally live in two villas married to two wives and have 4 cars But guess what we have over 1-trillion economy..
> 
> These Indians will keep crying in their poverty where over 1bil people live below poverty there poverty rate is more than the whole world combined talk about a freakish world record
> 
> Besides why you even listening to indians it is the worlds largest filth fake news


I have 6 villas, have 12 wives and own 8 cars. *thumping my chest*. Joking I dont have much. I have only one wife tho. I dont follow ISIS ideology hence only One Wife. But u know wats funny? You own two villas and you stay in them and post trolling posts all day on pdf right? 2 villas, 2 missuses and 4 cars and Mr. Battalion spends 22 hrs on PDF posting troll posts.

But hey arent u guys actually poor. All the statistics show you are a poor nation. I am confused im sure these fact checkers are saying lies abt Pakistan. Pakistan is the richest country in the world. Richer than second most richest country in the world which is UGANDA. Yankeeland is the poorest.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Battlion25

Xerxes22 said:


> I have been saying this abt them for sum time.



The Indians have declared Pakistan bankrupt I mean like complete collapseD for over 100 million times IN 100m articles on all dialects of India in the last 20 years alone if you don't believe me you can search on their news.

But how I wish it was true what do you think would have happened if Pakistan's economy collapses overnight

This would have been the thing the Indians dread the most and equally the world... Lets see what happens when 300m armed to the teeth economy goes? There would be only one OPTION '' OFFENSIVE

You gotta eat my mann if not you gotta carve a way out for you by force... It is life necessity



Xerxes22 said:


> I have 6 villas, have 12 wives and own 8 cars. *thumping my chest*. Joking I dont have much. I have only one wife tho. I dont follow ISIS ideology hence only One Wife. But u know wats funny? You own two villas and you stay in them and post trolling posts all day on pdf right? 2 villas, 2 missuses and 4 cars and Mr. Battalion spends 22 hrs on PDF posting troll posts.



I do have all these things and the truth is Pakistan has an over 1-Trillion economy that is a ground fact but as far as the so-called doomsday collapse goes I wouldn't mind by Allah and would somehow preferred it myself to see Pakistan's economy collapsing overnight to just watch the hubris that would have happened to the Indians and the world alike we would bring a vicious nuclear winter the crash would be permanent worldwide as all food crops would crash which is worse than any ecnomical collapse because there won't be any food we wouldn't have anything to lose at that point hence it would free up our hands


----------



## sha ah

Farmers protest in Iran over drought, river drying up 






Second largest river in Turkey goes dry..


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Xerxes22 said:


> I have been saying this abt them for sum time. They cant even run their country, leaving aside what the trolls here say.


This is our recent missile test





So one should think we have money to test the missiles but not to run the country.
This is not the case.PM IK is just showing concern over increase circular debt.So he is saying we should increase our tax collecion rate .
And Indian media is just manipulating it.
And one thing more,no Foreign country control us,its just our own bad economic policies which cause us to take debt later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Farmers protest in Iran over drought, river drying up





sha ah said:


> Second largest river in Turkey goes dry.


Why these rivers are drying?any solid reason?


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Why these rivers are drying?any solid reason?


the core issue is that Middle east region is identified as being hit hardest by the global warming ..the sooner the governments in this region accept the reality the sooner they can change the behaviour of people with regards to water resources and implement policies to conserve water....Change agricultural methods and most of all change the behaviour of people towards water...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> the core issue is that Middle east region is identified as being hit hardest by the global warming ..the sooner the governments in this region accept the reality the sooner they can change the behaviour of people with regards to water resources and implement policies to conserve water....Change agricultural methods and most of all change the behaviour of people towards water...


People are the last to blame ... issue is the morons in the power ...


----------



## aryobarzan

raptor22 said:


> People are the last to blame ... issue is the morons in the power ...


As I understand between 30 to 50% of water in iran is wasted..that is a huge number..if they do not conserve water they will become like people in California who are drinking recycled toilet water...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> As I understand between 30 to 50% of water in iran is waisted..that is a huge number..if they do not conserve water they will become like people in California who are drinking recycled toilet water...


Everything in Iran is wasted ... From water to brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

raptor22 said:


> Everything in Iran is wasted ... From water to brain.


Yes it is true..our space scientist's that left Iran due to ex idiot president one example..the country as a whole should take care of her important resources..like water like people..lets hope Mr.Raisi is serious about what he has promised...I have good feelings about him being a no nonsense guy.


----------



## sha ah

Global warming, over population, mismanagement using inefficient farming methods, greed, etc



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Why these rivers are drying?any solid reason?


Most countries will continue to finance their defense sector and government regardless of financial issues. Look at North Korea for example.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> This is our recent missile test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So one should think we have money to test the missiles but not to run the country.
> This is not the case.PM IK is just showing concern over increase circular debt.So he is saying we should increase our tax collecion rate .
> And Indian media is just manipulating it.
> And one thing more,no Foreign country control us,its just our own bad economic policies which cause us to take debt later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

It's also happening in Syria and Iraq and it's much worse there. Global warming is having a detrimental effect all over the world.

Realistically this is happening in California as well. Greedy farmers refused to change their ways and continue to use obsolete methods which are detrimental to the environment. 

The Iranian government tried warning these farmers years ago but they only want to profit without putting in a penny and many of them are stubborn. 

Well this is the end result, now they beg and blame the government. Why didnt they organize years or decades ago and modernize their farms ?



raptor22 said:


> Everything in Iran is wasted ... From water to brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

لیبرالها و اصلاح طلب ها دارند شدیدا تلاش می کنند قبل از مذاکرات یک اهرم فشار برای غرب ایجاد کنند. تظاهرات اخیر و سوء استفاده ها از آن ثابت کرد که یک عده معدودی دارند با تمام قوا تلاش می کنند رژیم تحریم ها پابرجا بماند و غرب بهانه ای برای جلب نظر اکثریت علیه ایران داشته باشد. 

این همزمانی با رشد و جهش فعالیت های فضایی و هسته ای ایران باعث شده آمریکا و صهیونیسم از هر بهانه کوچکی برای ناامن نشان دادن وضعیت داخلی ایران استفاده کنند. از کاه کوه ساختن

مشکل اصلی اینه که در این اثنا فشار بر روی اقشار پایین و متوسط جامعه می آید. البته اگر دولت اصلاحات و اعتدالیون بی شرف طبقه متوسطی باقی گذاشته باشند. 

نگاهی به سوابق روحانی و دار و دسته به اصطلاح میانه روی این بی شرف نشان می دهد که از اول انقلاب ایران تا الان این جماعت به دنبال اضمحلال انقلاب ایران در امپریالیسم غربی بوده اند. امتیاز دادن در ازای هیچ میراث این جماعت است. 

امیدوارم دولت کنونی ایران تسلیم این فشارهای فزاینده نشده و راه روشن خودش را ادامه دهد.


----------



## 925boy

raptor22 said:


> Everything in *Capitalism* is wasted ... From water to brain.


There, fixed it for you. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> It's also happening in Syria and Iraq and it's much worse there. Global warming is having a detrimental effect all over the world.
> 
> Realistically this is happening in California as well. Greedy farmers refused to change their ways and continue to use obsolete methods which are detrimental to the environment.
> 
> The Iranian government tried warning these farmers years ago but they only want to profit without putting in a penny and many of them are stubborn.
> 
> Well this is the end result, now they beg and blame the government. Why didnt they organize years or decades ago and modernize their farms ?



If simple Iranian farmers were this greedy, then they'd volunteer to embrace GMO's (the same GMO's Obama banned from the White House canteen while ordinary American were / are being fed with them), more chemical fertilizers, more chemical pesticides etc - all of which tend appear to increase productivity at first, but represent extremely serious long term public health hazards in addition to enriching multinational corporations for the most part. To these frankenfoods, we should oppose a resounding 'no'. It's common sense, really. Furthermore there's nothing beneficial to the environment in the synthetic additives "modern" agriculture is calling for. They poison the soil as well as humans consuming them.

As for hard / experimental "science", we're living in the 2000's - it's over. Something like 30%+ of so-called "scientific" papers submitted to regulatory agencies for food and drugs (in the west) are either composed by ghostwriters working on behalf of major corporations, or by unscrupulous scientists willing to publish blatant lies for some change. Lab results are literally faked in these papers. Never-ending, positivist "progress" grounded in "objective science" everyone "can trust", as defined and made into a religion of sorts by the globalist mafia, is essentially a delusion driving mankind right into a wall. More than ever, a return to basics, to Tradition and Natural Law is required.

_______




925boy said:


> There, fixed it for you. lol.



Kudos to you. In its very cradle, modern capitalism is crumbling right before our eyes, and those not conditioned by mainstream media and the group think promoted by ruling oligarchs can immediately recognize it. In Iran however, too many intelligent and well-read people still see the problem with themselves and the solution in that failed western-globalist, ruinous degenerate "model".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

raptor22 said:


> People are the last to blame ... issue is the morons in the power ...


...that the people put into power. Back to the people yo!


----------



## Shawnee

https://mobile.twitter.com/EternalPhysics



بهترین اکانت تویتری در مورد ایران هسته ای


----------



## 925boy

SalarHaqq said:


> Kudos to you. In its very cradle, modern capitalism is crumbling right before our eyes, and those not conditioned by mainstream media and the group think promoted by ruling oligarchs can immediately recognize it. In Iran however, too many intelligent and well-read people still see the problem with themselves and the solution in that failed western-globalist, ruinous degenerate "model".


Wow, powerful post. THis sort of post gives trolls Traumatic Brain Injury -TBI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The following graph shows the current rate of Covid-19 vaccinations in Iran, out of the entire population. Out of the eligible population the rate is obviously higher, somewhere in the 80% range.

the graph seems to be flattening out at around 70%, which is very common throughout the world for nations which have access to vaccines.

84% is the minimum percentage required for herd immunity, however 90% or more is preferable. 

In Austria they are imposing restrictions where unvaccinated individuals are not allowed to leave their homes except for shopping and groceries. Let's see what happens in Iran.


----------



## sha ah

Powerful storm blasts Istanbul killing 4 and injuring 19 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465328597212798980

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465300770413236236

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> Yes it is true..our space scientist's that left Iran due to ex idiot president one example..the country as a whole should take care of her important resources..like water like people..lets hope Mr.Raisi is serious about what he has promised...I have good feelings about him being a no nonsense guy.


Well so far nothing incredible for me ... I don't see any serious economical reforms ...

Stupid thing done by him:
Car prices ...
Saying he would Make 1 million houses ...
What he said about "monetary base" پایه پولی
His silence about Esfehan ..

But still it is soon to judge...




sha ah said:


> It's also happening in Syria and Iraq and it's much worse there. Global warming is having a detrimental effect all over the world.
> 
> Realistically this is happening in California as well. Greedy farmers refused to change their ways and continue to use obsolete methods which are detrimental to the environment.
> 
> The Iranian government tried warning these farmers years ago but they only want to profit without putting in a penny and many of them are stubborn.
> 
> Well this is the end result, now they beg and blame the government. Why didnt they organize years or decades ago and modernize their farms ?


Telling me it's happening other places doesn't make what we face any better .. forget others what we have done?
Everything in Iran is done by government ... Syrian experience was before our eyes since 2008, then who should have foreseen such a plan to prevent it or at least slow it down?farmers or government? it was farmers or Khatami that brought many industries in Yazd? that destroyed natural flow of water and Qanat system worked smoothly for thousands of years in such a climate? Farmers use more water or Follad in Esfehan? farmers should have thought it through? 
When you know Global warming is having a detrimental effect then who should tell farmers to not cultivate rise in Esfehan or Khusestan? was Farmers making bridge in Urumie lake???










۱۰ تیر ۱۴۰۰ و افتتاح سه طرح «#ملی» گندله سازی، شمش فولاد و کاشی یزد در دل کویر. 

🔸سه طرحی که هر کدام یک رود را به تنهایی می بلعند. سه طرحی که اگرچه ملی نامیده شده اند، اما در میان خشکی خوزستان، بی آب شدن سرشاخه های کوهرنگ، فلاکت کشاورزان دشت اصفهان، نابودی و در آتش سوختن زاگرس و فرونشستن بیش از پیش دشت های کرمان و فارس و لرستان، ضدملی ترین و ضد انسانی ترین طرح ها هستند.

🔹خدایا، در مغز سیاست گذاران ایران چه می گذرد؟ چرا باید چنین طرح هایی را در دل خشک ترین نقطه کره زمین بنا کرد؟ این طرح ها منافع چه کسانی را تامین می کند که حاضرند ویرانی ایران و ایرانی را ببینند اما از منفعت آن نگذرند؟ آیا واقعا آنها ایرانی اند؟​


925boy said:


> There, fixed it for you. lol.


Thanks ... but changing the name doesn't make any difference ... we in Iran indeed have waste of resources in every aspect of our life that has imposed directly by the government due its failure to acknowledge reason and wisdom .. we don't have *Capitalism* in Iran as government tell ppl what to do, what wear or even what price of $ is .... if they realize how subsidies are destroying Iran then we could have an Iran much more wealthier and prosper .... 


925boy said:


> ...that the people put into power. Back to the people yo!


That cycle does exist but democracy in its best shape is a controlled dictatorship for a short period of time for example putting power in the hands of a president for 4 years or 8 years which starts with lies and end with lies ... when and where people don't like progress or development ???? are they crazy? they don't enjoy lots of choices but to vote to handful number of approved candidates by system ...
Making a mistake is ok by making it over and over is stupid ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

raptor22 said:


> Well so far nothing incredible for me ... I don't see any serious economical reforms ...
> 
> Stupid thing done by him:
> Car prices ...
> Saying he would Make 1 million houses ...
> What he said about "monetary base" پایه پولی
> His silence about Esfehan ..
> 
> But still it is soon to judge...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling me it's happening other places doesn't make what we face any better .. forget others what we have done?
> Everything in Iran is done by government ... Syrian experience was before our eyes since 2008, then who should have foreseen such a plan to prevent it or at least slow it down?farmers or government? it was farmers or Khatami that brought many industries in Yazd? that destroyed natural flow of water and Qanat system worked smoothly for thousands of years in such a climate? Farmers use more water or Follad in Esfehan? farmers should have thought it through?
> When you know Global warming is having a detrimental effect then who should tell farmers to not cultivate rise in Esfehan or Khusestan? was Farmers making bridge in Urumie lake???
> 
> View attachment 797651
> 
> 
> View attachment 797652
> 
> ۱۰ تیر ۱۴۰۰ و افتتاح سه طرح «#ملی» گندله سازی، شمش فولاد و کاشی یزد در دل کویر.
> 
> 🔸سه طرحی که هر کدام یک رود را به تنهایی می بلعند. سه طرحی که اگرچه ملی نامیده شده اند، اما در میان خشکی خوزستان، بی آب شدن سرشاخه های کوهرنگ، فلاکت کشاورزان دشت اصفهان، نابودی و در آتش سوختن زاگرس و فرونشستن بیش از پیش دشت های کرمان و فارس و لرستان، ضدملی ترین و ضد انسانی ترین طرح ها هستند.
> 
> 🔹خدایا، در مغز سیاست گذاران ایران چه می گذرد؟ چرا باید چنین طرح هایی را در دل خشک ترین نقطه کره زمین بنا کرد؟ این طرح ها منافع چه کسانی را تامین می کند که حاضرند ویرانی ایران و ایرانی را ببینند اما از منفعت آن نگذرند؟ آیا واقعا آنها ایرانی اند؟​
> 
> Thanks ... but changing the name doesn't make any difference ... we in Iran indeed have waste of resources in every aspect of our life that has imposed directly by the government due its failure to acknowledge reason and wisdom .. we don't have *Capitalism* in Iran as government tell ppl what to do, what wear or even what price of $ is .... if they realize how subsidies are destroying Iran then we could have an Iran much more wealthier and prosper ....
> 
> That cycle does exist but democracy in its best shape is a controlled dictatorship for a short period of time for example putting power in the hands of a president for 4 years or 8 years which starts with lies and end with lies ... when and where people don't like progress or development ???? are they crazy? they don't enjoy lots of choices but to vote to handful number of approved candidates by system ...
> Making a mistake is ok by making it over and over is stupid ....


البته می‌دونی که آبی که صنعت در ایران استفاده می‌کنه حتی ۳ درصد از مصرف کل آب کشور هم نمی‌شه. درسته؟
فرض کنیم شما دارین درست می‌گین و همه این جا نمایی‌ها اشتباه صورت گرفته که هر کسی که با دانش آشنا باشه هرگز چنین حرفی نمی‌زنه چون این جانمایی‌ها دلبخواهی نیست و اینطوری نیست که هر کی هر جا دلش خواست باشه

تمام این جانمایی‌ها رو هم اشتباه بگیریم، باز حدود ۲ تا ۳ درصد از آب کشور هدر رفته. الان مشکل آب خوزستان و اصفهان با ۳ درصد آب بیشتر درست می‌شه؟

چرا اون طرح‌ها در استان‌های خشک انجام شدن؟ چون بیشتر کشور ایران خشک هست اما جمعیت در ایران از قدیم در همین خشکی‌ها تراکم داشته. اون صنایع به خاطر این تو اصفهان ساخته شدن که مشکل بیکاری و تولیدات صنعتی کمتر بشه. نمی‌شه صنعتی رو نساخت و بعد هم گفت چرا صنعتی نیستیم و بی‌کاری بالا هست

آب نوشیدنی مردم هم سهم‌اش ۸ درصد هست. نزدیک ۹۰ درصد از آب ایران در بخش کشاورزی داره هدر می‌ره که مسئولیت دست کم ۵۰ درصدش با اون کشاورزهای بی‌شعوری هست که همین الان دارن اعتراض می‌کنند

شومبختانه جمهوری اسلامی توانایی برخورد درست حسابی رو نداره. اگه دست من بود همه این کشاورزها الان در زندان بودن. واقعیت اینجاست که کشاورزی دیگه تو اقتصاد ایران مهم‌ترین بخش به حساب نمیاد و کشاورزها هم آن‌چنان دیگه اهمیتی ندارن. نزدیک ۸۰ درصد جمعیت کشور شهرنشین شدن

و اون حیوانات وحشی و تروریستی که آب یزد رو با بیل و کلنگ قطع کردن و به زیرساخت‌های آب‌رسانی به یزد آسیب زدن سری بعدی چنین کاری رو می‌کردن دستور می‌دادم ارتش با گلوله مستقیم بزنه وسط سینه بی‌خاصیتشون

اینی که بگیم همه چیز کوتاهی از جمهوری اسلامی هست و مردم هیچ گناهی ندارن نشون دهنده کوته فکری هست. من خودم خیلی طرفدار جمهوری اسلامی نیستم و خیلی جاها کارهاش رو اشتباه می‌دونم (از جمله همین برخورد نکردن با این وحشی‌بازی‌ها و آسیب زدن به زیرساخت کشور) ولی جمهوری اسلامی می‌ره به کشاورز می‌گه امسال چی بکار؟ شلنگ آب رو باز بذار برو بخواب؟ و هزاران کار احمقانه دیگه‌ای که کشاورزان می‌کنند و حالا تو خشکسالی مدعی شدن

چیزی که ما داریم در اعتراضات برای آب می‌بینیم دقیقاً گناهکارانی هستند که طلبکار شدند
البته من نمی‌گم جمهوری اسلامی خوب کار کرده. اگه خوب کار می‌کرد نباید اجازه کشاورزی به بیش از نیمی از کشاورزها رو می‌داد چون منابع آبی خیلی از استان‌های ما برای کشاورزی خوب نیست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm not saying that they shouldn't farm but instead of pouring water on the crop use pvc pipe with a moister sensor. If every farm implemented this then the current predicament might have been avoided or lessened in intensity

Now whos to blame for the current state of affairs ? The government policies ? Global warming ? Farmers ? I would say it's a little bit of everything.



raptor22 said:


> Well so far nothing incredible for me ... I don't see any serious economical reforms ...
> 
> Stupid thing done by him:
> Car prices ...
> Saying he would Make 1 million houses ...
> What he said about "monetary base" پایه پولی
> His silence about Esfehan ..
> 
> But still it is soon to judge...
> 
> 
> 
> Telling me it's happening other places doesn't make what we face any better .. forget others what we have done?
> Everything in Iran is done by government ... Syrian experience was before our eyes since 2008, then who should have foreseen such a plan to prevent it or at least slow it down?farmers or government? it was farmers or Khatami that brought many industries in Yazd? that destroyed natural flow of water and Qanat system worked smoothly for thousands of years in such a climate? Farmers use more water or Follad in Esfehan? farmers should have thought it through?
> When you know Global warming is having a detrimental effect then who should tell farmers to not cultivate rise in Esfehan or Khusestan? was Farmers making bridge in Urumie lake???
> 
> View attachment 797651
> 
> 
> View attachment 797652
> 
> ۱۰ تیر ۱۴۰۰ و افتتاح سه طرح «#ملی» گندله سازی، شمش فولاد و کاشی یزد در دل کویر.
> 
> 🔸سه طرحی که هر کدام یک رود را به تنهایی می بلعند. سه طرحی که اگرچه ملی نامیده شده اند، اما در میان خشکی خوزستان، بی آب شدن سرشاخه های کوهرنگ، فلاکت کشاورزان دشت اصفهان، نابودی و در آتش سوختن زاگرس و فرونشستن بیش از پیش دشت های کرمان و فارس و لرستان، ضدملی ترین و ضد انسانی ترین طرح ها هستند.
> 
> 🔹خدایا، در مغز سیاست گذاران ایران چه می گذرد؟ چرا باید چنین طرح هایی را در دل خشک ترین نقطه کره زمین بنا کرد؟ این طرح ها منافع چه کسانی را تامین می کند که حاضرند ویرانی ایران و ایرانی را ببینند اما از منفعت آن نگذرند؟ آیا واقعا آنها ایرانی اند؟​
> 
> Thanks ... but changing the name doesn't make any difference ... we in Iran indeed have waste of resources in every aspect of our life that has imposed directly by the government due its failure to acknowledge reason and wisdom .. we don't have *Capitalism* in Iran as government tell ppl what to do, what wear or even what price of $ is .... if they realize how subsidies are destroying Iran then we could have an Iran much more wealthier and prosper ....
> 
> That cycle does exist but democracy in its best shape is a controlled dictatorship for a short period of time for example putting power in the hands of a president for 4 years or 8 years which starts with lies and end with lies ... when and where people don't like progress or development ???? are they crazy? they don't enjoy lots of choices but to vote to handful number of approved candidates by system ...
> Making a mistake is ok by making it over and over is stupid ....


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> البته می‌دونی که آبی که صنعت در ایران استفاده می‌کنه حتی ۳ درصد از مصرف کل آب کشور هم نمی‌شه. درسته؟
> فرض کنیم شما دارین درست می‌گین و همه این جا نمایی‌ها اشتباه صورت گرفته که هر کسی که با دانش آشنا باشه هرگز چنین حرفی نمی‌زنه چون این جانمایی‌ها دلبخواهی نیست و اینطوری نیست که هر کی هر جا دلش خواست باشه
> 
> تمام این جانمایی‌ها رو هم اشتباه بگیریم، باز حدود ۲ تا ۳ درصد از آب کشور هدر رفته. الان مشکل آب خوزستان و اصفهان با ۳ درصد آب بیشتر درست می‌شه؟
> 
> چرا اون طرح‌ها در استان‌های خشک انجام شدن؟ چون بیشتر کشور ایران خشک هست اما جمعیت در ایران از قدیم در همین خشکی‌ها تراکم داشته. اون صنایع به خاطر این تو اصفهان ساخته شدن که مشکل بیکاری و تولیدات صنعتی کمتر بشه. نمی‌شه صنعتی رو نساخت و بعد هم گفت چرا صنعتی نیستیم و بی‌کاری بالا هست
> 
> آب نوشیدنی مردم هم سهم‌اش ۸ درصد هست. نزدیک ۹۰ درصد از آب ایران در بخش کشاورزی داره هدر می‌ره که مسئولیت دست کم ۵۰ درصدش با اون کشاورزهای بی‌شعوری هست که همین الان دارن اعتراض می‌کنند
> 
> شومبختانه جمهوری اسلامی توانایی برخورد درست حسابی رو نداره. اگه دست من بود همه این کشاورزها الان در زندان بودن. واقعیت اینجاست که کشاورزی دیگه تو اقتصاد ایران مهم‌ترین بخش به حساب نمیاد و کشاورزها هم آن‌چنان دیگه اهمیتی ندارن. نزدیک ۸۰ درصد جمعیت کشور شهرنشین شدن
> 
> و اون حیوانات وحشی و تروریستی که آب یزد رو با بیل و کلنگ قطع کردن و به زیرساخت‌های آب‌رسانی به یزد آسیب زدن سری بعدی چنین کاری رو می‌کردن دستور می‌دادم ارتش با گلوله مستقیم بزنه وسط سینه بی‌خاصیتشون
> 
> اینی که بگیم همه چیز کوتاهی از جمهوری اسلامی هست و مردم هیچ گناهی ندارن نشون دهنده کوته فکری هست. من خودم خیلی طرفدار جمهوری اسلامی نیستم و خیلی جاها کارهاش رو اشتباه می‌دونم (از جمله همین برخورد نکردن با این وحشی‌بازی‌ها و آسیب زدن به زیرساخت کشور) ولی جمهوری اسلامی می‌ره به کشاورز می‌گه امسال چی بکار؟ شلنگ آب رو باز بذار برو بخواب؟ و هزاران کار احمقانه دیگه‌ای که کشاورزان می‌کنند و حالا تو خشکسالی مدعی شدن
> 
> چیزی که ما داریم در اعتراضات برای آب می‌بینیم دقیقاً گناهکارانی هستند که طلبکار شدند
> البته من نمی‌گم جمهوری اسلامی خوب کار کرده. اگه خوب کار می‌کرد نباید اجازه کشاورزی به بیش از نیمی از کشاورزها رو می‌داد چون منابع آبی خیلی از استان‌های ما برای کشاورزی خوب نیست​



گلخونه ها در خشکی خوب جواب دادند

باید تکنولوژی رو مدرنتر کرد و کمکشون کرد تکنولوژی استفاده کنن

با قتل عام مردم درست نمیشه
خوب زندگیشون به اب وصله

امریکا هم کلی هاریکان میاد
کل لویزیانا رو یکبار صاف کرد

بقیه هم مشکل اب و هوا دارند


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> گلخونه ها در خشکی خوب جواب دادند
> 
> باید تکنولوژی رو مدرنتر کرد و کمکشون کرد تکنولوژی استفاده کنن
> 
> با قتل عام مردم درست نمیشه
> خوب زندگیشون به اب وصله
> 
> امریکا هم کلی هاریکان میاد
> کل لویزیانا رو یکبار صاف کرد
> 
> بقیه هم مشکل اب و هوا دارند


این می‌شه همون بحث روز اول که گفتم باید ساختار کشاورزی در ایران دگرگون بشه
من با کشت گلخونه‌ای موافق هستم اما چیزی نیست که بشکن بزنی انجام بشه
تازه اصفهان خودش رتبه ۲ کشت گلخونه‌ای در ایران هست
باید همون سامانه‌ای که گفتم راه اندازی بشه و وام‌های بانکی درازمدت با بهره کم برای کشاورزی داده بشه و از کشاورزهای شناسایی شده پشتیبانی پولی بشه
اما بحث بحران آب در ایران از برنامه‌های ۱۰ ساله و ۲۰ ساله گذشته. الان نیازمند برنامه ریاضتی فوری هستیم تا شرایط خشکسالی بگذره. باید واقعیت رو پذیرفت

کی حرف از قتل عام و کشتار مردم زد؟ چهارتا اراذل و اوباش که دارن جنگ بین استانی راه می‌اندازن رو می‌گی مردم؟
اینی که بری آب خوردن مردم یه شهر دیگه رو با بیل و کلنگ و داس بزنی بترکونی از دید تو پذیرفته هست؟
اینی که بری زیرساخت کشور رو تخریب کنی و تازه ژست جانب به حق بگیری رو ازش دفاع می‌کنی؟
اگه اینطوری باشه که از فردا باید رید تو کشور. هر استانی می‌خواد حقش رو از کنار دستی بگیره. از سوریه هم بدتر می‌شه

آمریکا مثل جمهوری اسلامی نیست. اونجا می‌دونند کجا آزادی بدن و کجا لت و پار کنند
برو زیرساخت آمریکا رو از عمد تخریب کن ببینم پلیس و ارتش چی کارت می‌کنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> این می‌شه همون بحث روز اول که گفتم باید ساختار کشاورزی در ایران دگرگون بشه
> من با کشت گلخونه‌ای موافق هستم اما چیزی نیست که بشکن بزنی انجام بشه
> تازه اصفهان خودش رتبه ۲ کشت گلخونه‌ای در ایران هست
> باید همون سامانه‌ای که گفتم راه اندازی بشه و وام‌های بانکی درازمدت با بهره کم برای کشاورزی داده بشه و از کشاورزهای شناسایی شده پشتیبانی پولی بشه
> اما بحث بحران آب در ایران از برنامه‌های ۱۰ ساله و ۲۰ ساله گذشته. الان نیازمند برنامه ریاضتی فوری هستیم تا شرایط خشکسالی بگذره. باید واقعیت رو پذیرفت
> 
> کی حرف از قتل عام و کشتار مردم زد؟ چهارتا اراذل و اوباش که دارن جنگ بین استانی راه می‌اندازن رو می‌گی مردم؟
> اینی که بری آب خوردن مردم یه شهر دیگه رو با بیل و کلنگ و داس بزنی بترکونی از دید تو پذیرفته هست؟
> اینی که بری زیرساخت کشور رو تخریب کنی و تازه ژست جانب به حق بگیری رو ازش دفاع می‌کنی؟
> اگه اینطوری باشه که از فردا باید رید تو کشور. هر استانی می‌خواد حقش رو از کنار دستی بگیره. از سوریه هم بدتر می‌شه
> 
> آمریکا مثل جمهوری اسلامی نیست. اونجا می‌دونند کجا آزادی بدن و کجا لت و پار کنند
> برو زیرساخت آمریکا رو از عمد تخریب کن ببینم پلیس و ارتش چی کارت می‌کنند​



کشت گندم و جو‌گلخانه ای داستان های خودشو داره ولی شدنیه

من موافق تکنولوژی کشاورزی و مخالف کشت فرا سرزمینی ام مگر در جاهای مطمین تر مثل ارمنستان و تاجیکستان و اینها

چند تا لوله سوراخ کردند به نشانه اعتراض
دو ساعته درست میشه​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> کشت گندم و جو‌گلخانه ای داستان های خودشو داره ولی شدنیه
> 
> من موافق تکنولوژی کشاورزی و مخالف کشت فرا سرزمینی ام مگر در جاهای مطمین تر مثل ارمنستان و تاجیکستان و اینها
> 
> چند تا لوله سوراخ کردند به نشانه اعتراض
> دو ساعته درست میشه​


کشت گندم و جو و غلات و اینها گلخونه‌ای بسیار گرون در میاد. اون هم در جایی مثل اصفهان که زمین گرون هست. آیا می‌تونند با قیمت وارداتی رقابت کنند؟ یا اینکه باید داستان خودروسازی تکرار بشه؟

من هم نگفتم کشت فراسرزمینی کنیم. حدود ۱۰٪ تا حداکثر ۱۳٪ از مساحت ایران برای کشاورزی مناسب هست. همین خودش نزدیک ۱۶۵ هزار کیلومتر مربع هست. از خیلی از کشورها در اروپا بزرگتر هست. مثلاً از یونان بزرگتر هست یا حتی نزدیک ۴ برابر مساحت سوئیس هست. همین اگه درست به کار برده بشه بخش خیلی زیادی از نیاز بازار داخلی رو تامین می‌کنه
مشکل اینجاست که کشاورزی در جاهایی که مناسب کشاورزی هستند انجام نمی‌شه. در ایران از زمان رضا شاه به این ور آمایش سرزمین عمده‌ای انجام نشده و اون زمان هم آمایش سرزمینی جنبه سیاستی و حل بحران قومیتی داشته که البته تا حد زیادی موفق هم بوده. الان نیاز به آمایش سرزمینی برای کشاورزی هست که هزار و یک اما و اگر داره و اگه بشه هم باز زمان‌بر هست. باز نیاز فوری امروز ایران در خشکسالی رو نمی‌تونه حل کنه

تو خوزستان که آب اهواز چند هفته قطع بود و جای آب گل می‌اومد چی؟
بعد نفس این داستان مهم هست که نشون می‌ده حکومت خطوط قرمز امنیت ملی رو درست تعریف نکرده​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کشت گندم و جو و غلات و اینها گلخونه‌ای بسیار گرون در میاد. اون هم در جایی مثل اصفهان که زمین گرون هست. آیا می‌تونند با قیمت وارداتی رقابت کنند؟ یا اینکه باید داستان خودروسازی تکرار بشه؟
> 
> من هم نگفتم کشت فراسرزمینی کنیم. حدود ۱۰٪ تا حداکثر ۱۳٪ از مساحت ایران برای کشاورزی مناسب هست. همین خودش نزدیک ۱۶۵ هزار کیلومتر مربع هست. از خیلی از کشورها در اروپا بزرگتر هست. مثلاً از یونان بزرگتر هست یا حتی نزدیک ۴ برابر مساحت سوئیس هست. همین اگه درست به کار برده بشه بخش خیلی زیادی از نیاز بازار داخلی رو تامین می‌کنه
> مشکل اینجاست که کشاورزی در جاهایی که مناسب کشاورزی هستند انجام نمی‌شه. در ایران از زمان رضا شاه به این ور آمایش سرزمین عمده‌ای انجام نشده و اون زمان هم آمایش سرزمینی جنبه سیاستی و حل بحران قومیتی داشته که البته تا حد زیادی موفق هم بوده. الان نیاز به آمایش سرزمینی برای کشاورزی هست که هزار و یک اما و اگر داره و اگه بشه هم باز زمان‌بر هست. باز نیاز فوری امروز ایران در خشکسالی رو نمی‌تونه حل کنه
> 
> تو خوزستان که آب اهواز چند هفته قطع بود و جای آب گل می‌اومد چی؟
> بعد نفس این داستان مهم هست که نشون می‌ده حکومت خطوط قرمز امنیت ملی رو درست تعریف نکرده​



مسلما جایی که اب داره اولویت ه
ولی کافی نیست

فقط مردم اصفهان نیستند

یادته وقتی سیل اومد خوزستان
مردم خوزستان سالها نگذاشته بودند سد بختیاری تکمیل شه
چنان سیلی اومد همه چیزو برد
سد بختیاری نجاتشون میداد ولی خودشون نخواستند

چقدر اب رفت تو‌خلیج
ابی که الان باید پشت سد بختیاری میبود

مردم همه جا خودخواهند و خودخواهی ضربه میزنه

این اب نه مال اصفهانه نه خوزستان
اب کوههای بختیاری ه که مردمش اتفاقا ارومترند

خوزستان خودش هیچ ابی نداره مثل اصفهان


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> مسلما جایی که اب داره اولویت ه
> ولی کافی نیست
> 
> فقط مردم اصفهان نیستند
> 
> یادته وقتی سیل اومد خوزستان
> مردم خوزستان سالها نگذاشته بودند سد بختیاری تکمیل شه
> چنان سیلی اومد همه چیزو برد
> سد بختیاری نجاتشون میداد ولی خودشون نخواستند
> 
> چقدر اب رفت تو‌خلیج
> ابی که الان باید پشت سد بختیاری میبود
> 
> مردم همه جا خودخواهند و خودخواهی ضربه میزنه
> 
> این اب نه مال اصفهانه نه خوزستان
> اب کوههای بختیاری ه که مردمش اتفاقا ارومترند
> 
> خوزستان خودش هیچ ابی نداره مثل اصفهان


داریم حرف هم دیگه رو تکرار می‌کنیم
دخالت مردم در اموری که درش درکی ندارند و فشار آوردن با تهدید به تخریب و اینها راهکار نیست
اینی که یه مشت کشاورز جمع بشن بگن انقدر فرصت دارین وگرنه فلان و بهمان می‌کنیم مسخره هست
رژیم باید خطوط قرمز رو تعریف کنه و سرش هم شوخی نداشته باشه
نمی‌شه سیاست‌های کشور توسط یک مشت بی‌شعور دقیقاً همون طوری که توسط رسانه‌های بیگانه خط داده می‌شه زیرسئوال بره
این داستان‌هایی که درباره سد سازی و آب مصرفی در صنعت می‌گن بیشترشون دروغ و پرداخته شده توسط دشمنان هست و حتی با ساده‌ترین اعداد در نمیان

خوزستان باز بخشی‌اش جلگه‌ای هست و کنار خلیج فارس و کارون و اروندرود هست
اصفهان زاینده‌رود رو داره اما جنس خود خاک اصفهان رطوبت نداره و شورتر از خوزستان هست
تازه اصفهان یه چیزی نزدیک نیم میلیون نفر بیشتر از خوزستان جمعیت داره
بعد هم شرایط زندگی در اصفهان بهتر از خوزستان هست در حالیکه منابع طبیعی خوزستان بیشتر از اصفهان هست
-----------------------------------------------------

یه مدت نبودی. همه چیز رو به راه هست؟
یه چند روزی هست که دارم فکر می‌کنم رمزارزها دارن به یه کرش بسیار بزرگ نزدیک می‌شن. چیزی شبیه کرش دات کام تو سال ۲۰۰۰
موندم چه تاکتیک و استراتژی‌ای رو برای ماه و سال آینده داشته باشم. حدس می‌زنم دسامبر سختی در راه باشه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> داریم حرف هم دیگه رو تکرار می‌کنیم
> دخالت مردم در اموری که درش درکی ندارند و فشار آوردن با تهدید به تخریب و اینها راهکار نیست
> اینی که یه مشت کشاورز جمع بشن بگن انقدر فرصت دارین وگرنه فلان و بهمان می‌کنیم مسخره هست
> رژیم باید خطوط قرمز رو تعریف کنه و سرش هم شوخی نداشته باشه
> نمی‌شه سیاست‌های کشور توسط یک مشت بی‌شعور دقیقاً همون طوری که توسط رسانه‌های بیگانه خط داده می‌شه زیرسئوال بره
> این داستان‌هایی که درباره سد سازی و آب مصرفی در صنعت می‌گن بیشترشون دروغ و پرداخته شده توسط دشمنان هست و حتی با ساده‌ترین اعداد در نمیان
> 
> خوزستان باز بخشی‌اش جلگه‌ای هست و کنار خلیج فارس و کارون و اروندرود هست
> اصفهان زاینده‌رود رو داره اما جنس خود خاک اصفهان رطوبت نداره و شورتر از خوزستان هست
> تازه اصفهان یه چیزی نزدیک نیم میلیون نفر بیشتر از خوزستان جمعیت داره
> بعد هم شرایط زندگی در اصفهان بهتر از خوزستان هست در حالیکه منابع طبیعی خوزستان بیشتر از اصفهان هست
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> یه مدت نبودی. همه چیز رو به راه هست؟
> یه چند روزی هست که دارم فکر می‌کنم رمزارزها دارن به یه کرش بسیار بزرگ نزدیک می‌شن. چیزی شبیه کرش دات کام تو سال ۲۰۰۰
> موندم چه تاکتیک و استراتژی‌ای رو برای ماه و سال آینده داشته باشم. حدس می‌زنم دسامبر سختی در راه باشه​



مشغولیت زندگی
کرش ممکنه اما دلیلی نداریم رخ بده
ادا نا امیدم کرد
باید کمی بیشتر اتر میخریدم

به نظر من یک مدت حرکت جانبی نوسانی داریم
نوسانهای کوچک

بحث کرش دات کام برای کریپتو رو جایی دیدی
یوتیوب اینها؟


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> مشغولیت زندگی
> کرش ممکنه اما دلیلی نداریم رخ بده
> ادا نا امیدم کرد
> باید کمی بیشتر اتر میخریدم
> 
> به نظر من یک مدت حرکت جانبی نوسانی داریم
> نوسانهای کوچک


اتفاقاً دلیل برای کرش شبیه دات کام روز به روز بیشتر می‌شه
تورم تو آمریکا داره سر به فلک می‌زنه (به استاندارد اونها، وگرنه برای ما که خاطره هست)
یه عکس دیدم که قیمت بوقلمون ثنکس گیوینگ از پارسال تا امسال تقریباً ۲ برابر شده
امکان داره فدرال ریزرو نرخ بهره رو ببره بالا که باعث خروج سرمایه شدید از بازار بشه
از طرفی بیشتر کوین‌هایی که دارن مثل قارچ رشد می‌کنند و تو چند هفته چند صد میلیون یا حتی چند میلیارد سرمایه جذب می‌کنند بنیه خوبی ندارن (دقیقاً مثل زمان دات کام)
یه افت شدید تو یکی از بازارهای/اقتصادهای مهم جهانی یا یه تغییر نرخ بهره توسط یکی از اقتصادهای مهم می‌تونه راحت بازار رو خرسی کنه و مدت زیادی خرسی نگه داره

اتفاقاً به نظرم ادا الان تازه داره دوباره وقت خریدش می‌شه. شبکه‌اش تقریباً با استقبال مواجه شده
تنها چیزی که باعث می‌شه به سال ۲۰۲۲ امیدوار باشم اثبات با سهم شدن اتریوم هست. به نظرم اتریوم شاید تا آخر سال ۵ هزار دلار رو رد کنه
شاید هم سال آینده رشد اتریوم بازار رو مثبت نگه داره (مثل امسال که بیت کوین رشد شدید بازار رو تحریک کرد) البته سهم اتریوم از بازار خیلی کمتر از بیت‌کوین هست
البته خوب همون داستان شایعه رو بخر، خبر رو بفروش هست
ممکن هست بر عکس انتظار وقتی اتریوم بره روی اثبات با سهم چند روز بعدش کرش کنه و سرمایه‌دارها به سمت نقد کردن برن

احتمال نوسانی شدن و ورود به رکود هم خیلی زیاد هست. این چند روز خیلی سود زیادی کردم خوشبختانه. چشم نزنم خودم رو اگه بازار اینطوری نوسان کنه ولی راکد نباشه خیلی عالی هست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اتفاقاً دلیل برای کرش شبیه دات کام روز به روز بیشتر می‌شه
> تورم تو آمریکا داره سر به فلک می‌زنه (به استاندارد اونها، وگرنه برای ما که خاطره هست)
> یه عکس دیدم که قیمت بوقلمون ثنکس گیوینگ از پارسال تا امسال تقریباً ۲ برابر شده
> امکان داره فدرال ریزرو نرخ بهره رو ببره بالا که باعث خروج سرمایه شدید از بازار بشه
> از طرفی بیشتر کوین‌هایی که دارن مثل قارچ رشد می‌کنند و تو چند هفته چند صد میلیون یا حتی چند میلیارد سرمایه جذب می‌کنند بنیه خوبی ندارن (دقیقاً مثل زمان دات کام)
> یه افت شدید تو یکی از بازارهای/اقتصادهای مهم جهانی یا یه تغییر نرخ بهره توسط یکی از اقتصادهای مهم می‌تونه راحت بازار رو خرسی کنه و مدت زیادی خرسی نگه داره
> 
> اتفاقاً به نظرم ادا الان تازه داره دوباره وقت خریدش می‌شه. شبکه‌اش تقریباً با استقبال مواجه شده
> تنها چیزی که باعث می‌شه به سال ۲۰۲۲ امیدوار باشم اثبات با سهم شدن اتریوم هست. به نظرم اتریوم شاید تا آخر سال ۵ هزار دلار رو رد کنه
> شاید هم سال آینده رشد اتریوم بازار رو مثبت نگه داره (مثل امسال که بیت کوین رشد شدید بازار رو تحریک کرد) البته سهم اتریوم از بازار خیلی کمتر از بیت‌کوین هست
> البته خوب همون داستان شایعه رو بخر، خبر رو بفروش هست
> ممکن هست بر عکس انتظار وقتی اتریوم بره روی اثبات با سهم چند روز بعدش کرش کنه و سرمایه‌دارها به سمت نقد کردن برن
> 
> احتمال نوسانی شدن و ورود به رکود هم خیلی زیاد هست. این چند روز خیلی سود زیادی کردم خوشبختانه. چشم نزنم خودم رو اگه بازار اینطوری نوسان کنه ولی راکد نباشه خیلی عالی هست​



این بازار من رو هم داره نوساگیر میکنه
هاها

هرچی تورم بالا بره به نفع بیت و اتر هست
تورم برعکس پول رو‌ وارد بازار و اقلام زندگی و غذایی میکنه

انبارداری غذا و طلا و بیت رونق پیدا میکنه
------
بحث کاردانو اینه
وقتی اتر اینقدر مطمینه چقدر کاردانو کافیه
ساندی سواپ تا فوریه هم نمیاد گویا
ادا تو هواست الان
----
چطور هم میگی کرش هم میگی اتر پنج هزار


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> این بازار من رو هم داره نوساگیر میکنه
> هاها
> 
> هرچی تورم بالا بره به نفع بیت و اتر هست
> تورم برعکس پول رو‌ وارد بازار و اقلام زندگی و غذایی میکنه
> 
> انبارداری غذا و طلا و بیت رونق پیدا میکنه
> ------
> بحث کاردانو اینه
> وقتی اتر اینقدر مطمینه چقدر کاردانو کافیه
> ساندی سواپ تا فوریه هم نمیاد گویا
> ادا تو هواست الان


تورم در صورتی به نفع بیت‌کوین و اتریوم هست که نرخ بهره دست نخوره. در اون صورت دقیقاً تورم خیلی برای رمزارزها خوبه
اما اگه امروز فدرال ریزرو بیاد بگه به خاطر تورم، نرخ بهره رو نیم درصد یا یک درصد افزایش می‌دم، ممکن هست خیلی از سرمایه‌دارها که سود شدید کردن امسال و پیش‌بینی می‌کنند بازار سال آینده به خوبی امسال نباشه شروع کنند به فروختن و نقد کردن که پولشون رو بذارن تو بانک و سرمایه باد آورده رو امن نگه دارند. اون وقت هست که سقوط شدید شروع می‌شه
یه نشونه بد دیگه‌ای هم که وجود داره، همین بودن چند مدل کوین رقیب با جذب سرمایه بالا هست
یکی از چیزهایی که باعث سقوط دات کام شد همین رقیب‌هایی بود که زیاد سرمایه جذب کرده بودن و باید یکیشون حذف می‌شد
مثلاً آمازون و ای بی
حتی سقوط تو بازارهای هیجانی دیگه هم می‌تونه به این ور سرایت کنه. مثلاً سقوط سهام خودروهای برقی که خیلی هایپ شدن

به حرف خودت رجوع می‌کنم که وقتی ترس و ناامیدی زیاد بشه موقع خوبی هست برای خرید. تئوری خودت بود دیگه
الان هم اکثراً از ایدا شاکی هستند. می‌گن شت کوین شده
در مورد بازار رمزارزها هم الان طمع خیلی زیاد شده و ترس از دست دادن باعث ورود خیلی‌ها شده. درست چیزی که باعث حباب می‌شه


نه، من نمی‌گم کرش و اتریوم ۵ هزار با هم اتفاق می‌افته
می‌گم که، ممکن هست همون حالت شایعه رو بخر، خبر رو بفروش بشه
یعنی هنوز که اثبات با سهم راه نیافتاده اتریوم بره بالا، بعد که راه افتاد گنده‌های بازار شروع کنند به نقد کردن
ولی منظور من این نیست که هم کرش هم اتریوم ۵ هزار با هم اتفاق می‌افته. اتریوم ۵ هزار احتمالاً قبل از سال نو اتفاق می‌افته
بحث کرش جدا هست از بحث اتریوم​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> تورم در صورتی به نفع بیت‌کوین و اتریوم هست که نرخ بهره دست نخوره. در اون صورت دقیقاً تورم خیلی برای رمزارزها خوبه
> اما اگه امروز فدرال ریزرو بیاد بگه به خاطر تورم، نرخ بهره رو نیم درصد یا یک درصد افزایش می‌دم، ممکن هست خیلی از سرمایه‌دارها که سود شدید کردن امسال و پیش‌بینی می‌کنند بازار سال آینده به خوبی امسال نباشه شروع کنند به فروختن و نقد کردن که پولشون رو بذارن تو بانک و سرمایه باد آورده رو امن نگه دارند. اون وقت هست که سقوط شدید شروع می‌شه
> یه نشونه بد دیگه‌ای هم که وجود داره، همین بودن چند مدل کوین رقیب با جذب سرمایه بالا هست
> یکی از چیزهایی که باعث سقوط دات کام شد همین رقیب‌هایی بود که زیاد سرمایه جذب کرده بودن و باید یکیشون حذف می‌شد
> مثلاً آمازون و ای بی
> حتی سقوط تو بازارهای هیجانی دیگه هم می‌تونه به این ور سرایت کنه. مثلاً سقوط سهام خودروهای برقی که خیلی هایپ شدن
> 
> به حرف خودت رجوع می‌کنم که وقتی ترس و ناامیدی زیاد بشه موقع خوبی هست برای خرید. تئوری خودت بود دیگه
> الان هم اکثراً از ایدا شاکی هستند. می‌گن شت کوین شده
> در مورد بازار رمزارزها هم الان طمع خیلی زیاد شده و ترس از دست دادن باعث ورود خیلی‌ها شده. درست چیزی که باعث حباب می‌شه
> 
> 
> نه، من نمی‌گم کرش و اتریوم ۵ هزار با هم اتفاق می‌افته
> می‌گم که، ممکن هست همون حالت شایعه رو بخر، خبر رو بفروش بشه
> یعنی هنوز که اثبات با سهم راه نیافتاده اتریوم بره بالا، بعد که راه افتاد گنده‌های بازار شروع کنند به نقد کردن
> ولی منظور من این نیست که هم کرش هم اتریوم ۵ هزار با هم اتفاق می‌افته. اتریوم ۵ هزار احتمالاً قبل از سال نو اتفاق می‌افته
> بحث کرش جدا هست از بحث اتریوم​




به نظر من کرش طی ده سال اینده ممکنه ولی نه امسال

نرخ بهره داستانش طولانیه ولی باز از پس بیت بر نمیاد
بازار سهام رو نابود میکنه و کمتر کریپتو رو
بایدن نمیتونه خیلی به بازار سهام اسیب بزنه
بازنشستگی مردمه اون بازار

الان ترس در بازار کریپتو زیاده
من کمی اضافه کردم سه روز پیش

امروز کمی فروختم

مشکل من با کاردانو اولش طمع بالا بود که حل شد و شد الان ترس
حالا مشکل جدیدم با ادا فاندامنتال ه
کاردانو ضعیفتره اونه که اتر بشه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> به نظر من کرش طی ده سال اینده ممکنه ولی نه امسال
> 
> نرخ بهره داستانش طولانیه ولی باز از پس بیت بر نمیاد
> بازار سهام رو نابود میکنه و کمتر کریپتو رو
> بایدن نمیتونه خیلی به بازار سهام اسیب بزنه
> بازنشستگی مردمه اون بازار
> 
> الان ترس در بازار کریپتو زیاده
> من کمی اضافه کردم سه روز پیش
> 
> امروز کمی فروختم
> 
> مشکل من با کاردانو اولش طمع بالا بود که حل شد و شد الان ترس
> حالا مشکل جدیدم با ادا فاندامنتال ه
> کاردانو ضعیفتره اونه که اتر بشه


به احتمال تقریباً قطعی اگه کرش امسال هم نیافته سایکل بعدی اتفاق می‌افته
سایکل بعدی اگه دوباره بیت کوین بخواد ۱۰ برابر بشه یعنی احتمال زیاد مارکت کپ رمزارزها باید بشه ۲۰ تریلیون دلار
تقریباً‌ درصد قابل توجهی از پول درگردش جهان می‌شه
شاید حتی نزدیک به یک سوم تا اون موقع
به نظرت چقدر احتمال داره رمزارزها یک سوم کل پول در گردش جهان رو جذب کنند؟

بر اومدن که چرا، اگه بازار از حالت گاوی خارج بشه می‌تونه بر بیاد
اکثر سرمایه‌دارها از ترس اینکه دیگران زودتر بکشن بیرون و اینها ضرر کنند پیش‌دستی ممکنه بکنند
بازار سهام آمریکا هم چندین بار ترکیده. یه بار ۲۰۰۰ ترکید، یه بار ۲۰۰۸ ترکید. ممکنه باز هم بترکه
همین خودروهای برقی یکی از چیزهایی هستند که خیلی سرمایه رو به خاطر ترس از دست دادن (فومو) جذب کردن
اینها یهو ریزش کنند خیلی سرمایه از دست می‌ره و اثرش پخش می‌شه

به نظرم به کاردانو فرصت بده. تازه همش ۲ - ۳ ماه هست که قراردادهای هوشمند رو راه انداخته
هر چند که می‌گم، احتمال داره همین کاردانو و اتریوم مثل آمازون و ای‌بی بشن و یکیشون تو کرش حذف بشه
دو سلطان زیر یک سقف نگنجند و این حرف‌ها​


----------



## raptor22

QWECXZ said:


> البته می‌دونی که آبی که صنعت در ایران استفاده می‌کنه حتی ۳ درصد از مصرف کل آب کشور هم نمی‌شه. درسته؟
> فرض کنیم شما دارین درست می‌گین و همه این جا نمایی‌ها اشتباه صورت گرفته که هر کسی که با دانش آشنا باشه هرگز چنین حرفی نمی‌زنه چون این جانمایی‌ها دلبخواهی نیست و اینطوری نیست که هر کی هر جا دلش خواست باشه
> 
> تمام این جانمایی‌ها رو هم اشتباه بگیریم، باز حدود ۲ تا ۳ درصد از آب کشور هدر رفته. الان مشکل آب خوزستان و اصفهان با ۳ درصد آب بیشتر درست می‌شه؟
> 
> چرا اون طرح‌ها در استان‌های خشک انجام شدن؟ چون بیشتر کشور ایران خشک هست اما جمعیت در ایران از قدیم در همین خشکی‌ها تراکم داشته. اون صنایع به خاطر این تو اصفهان ساخته شدن که مشکل بیکاری و تولیدات صنعتی کمتر بشه. نمی‌شه صنعتی رو نساخت و بعد هم گفت چرا صنعتی نیستیم و بی‌کاری بالا هست
> 
> آب نوشیدنی مردم هم سهم‌اش ۸ درصد هست. نزدیک ۹۰ درصد از آب ایران در بخش کشاورزی داره هدر می‌ره که مسئولیت دست کم ۵۰ درصدش با اون کشاورزهای بی‌شعوری هست که همین الان دارن اعتراض می‌کنند
> 
> شومبختانه جمهوری اسلامی توانایی برخورد درست حسابی رو نداره. اگه دست من بود همه این کشاورزها الان در زندان بودن. واقعیت اینجاست که کشاورزی دیگه تو اقتصاد ایران مهم‌ترین بخش به حساب نمیاد و کشاورزها هم آن‌چنان دیگه اهمیتی ندارن. نزدیک ۸۰ درصد جمعیت کشور شهرنشین شدن
> 
> و اون حیوانات وحشی و تروریستی که آب یزد رو با بیل و کلنگ قطع کردن و به زیرساخت‌های آب‌رسانی به یزد آسیب زدن سری بعدی چنین کاری رو می‌کردن دستور می‌دادم ارتش با گلوله مستقیم بزنه وسط سینه بی‌خاصیتشون
> 
> اینی که بگیم همه چیز کوتاهی از جمهوری اسلامی هست و مردم هیچ گناهی ندارن نشون دهنده کوته فکری هست. من خودم خیلی طرفدار جمهوری اسلامی نیستم و خیلی جاها کارهاش رو اشتباه می‌دونم (از جمله همین برخورد نکردن با این وحشی‌بازی‌ها و آسیب زدن به زیرساخت کشور) ولی جمهوری اسلامی می‌ره به کشاورز می‌گه امسال چی بکار؟ شلنگ آب رو باز بذار برو بخواب؟ و هزاران کار احمقانه دیگه‌ای که کشاورزان می‌کنند و حالا تو خشکسالی مدعی شدن
> 
> چیزی که ما داریم در اعتراضات برای آب می‌بینیم دقیقاً گناهکارانی هستند که طلبکار شدند
> البته من نمی‌گم جمهوری اسلامی خوب کار کرده. اگه خوب کار می‌کرد نباید اجازه کشاورزی به بیش از نیمی از کشاورزها رو می‌داد چون منابع آبی خیلی از استان‌های ما برای کشاورزی خوب نیست​





sha ah said:


> I'm not saying that they shouldn't farm but instead of pouring water on the crop use pvc pipe with a moister sensor. If every farm implemented this then the current predicament might have been avoided or lessened in intensity
> 
> Now whos to blame for the current state of affairs ? The government policies ? Global warming ? Farmers ? I would say it's a little bit of everything.




Well again I blame government ... the price of water, electricity, fertilizer and everything else related to our lives or in agriculture sector is determined by government ... when you don't make the prices real, when fuel is cheap then people would waste it , there would be smuggling ... then don't blame ppl but blame the one that pushes them in this way ... the one that give permission for water well is government ... the one that is supposed to go after Land-use planning is government ... I blame it as its leg could be seen in every single aspect of our lives from currency to education to attire to business and when something happens ppl are the one that get hurt or blame ... when you have the illusion that you could keep $ on 3800 T by decree and your brain can not process and comprehend the crisis it'd cause then people are the last to blame ... people would buy the car that government produces or gives permission to be produce so blame ppl for death toll of accidents too ... everything is government ... from locating of those industries to what must be cultivated but if your prices be real and government get F... out of business of people then it'd be the most sufficient ones that would be able to continue , car industries would have no other choice but produce better cars and increase quality .... When you live in area that has been subject of the drought and low precipitation throughout history and you know that future ain't gonna any kinder to you then any sensible person with slightest vision of the future would try to do whatever it takes to save its reservoir but what we've seen have been for example more permission for wells? cultivating rise ...
You could keep a fish alive outside of tank but meanwhile should be prepared to pay the price ..


P.s: no one is crazy to protest for no reason ... Governance ain't iron fist to put everyone that complains into jail but usage of science, reason and other experiences to fathom the real reason behind problems and find the solution ... protest over water are not new as subsidence have been seen in other areas for years but the government respond has been always been wrong ... improve your governance system and let people to live ... ...
Tehran:


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> به احتمال تقریباً قطعی اگه کرش امسال هم نیافته سایکل بعدی اتفاق می‌افته
> سایکل بعدی اگه دوباره بیت کوین بخواد ۱۰ برابر بشه یعنی احتمال زیاد مارکت کپ رمزارزها باید بشه ۲۰ تریلیون دلار
> تقریباً‌ درصد قابل توجهی از پول درگردش جهان می‌شه
> شاید حتی نزدیک به یک سوم تا اون موقع
> به نظرت چقدر احتمال داره رمزارزها یک سوم کل پول در گردش جهان رو جذب کنند؟
> 
> بر اومدن که چرا، اگه بازار از حالت گاوی خارج بشه می‌تونه بر بیاد
> اکثر سرمایه‌دارها از ترس اینکه دیگران زودتر بکشن بیرون و اینها ضرر کنند پیش‌دستی ممکنه بکنند
> بازار سهام آمریکا هم چندین بار ترکیده. یه بار ۲۰۰۰ ترکید، یه بار ۲۰۰۸ ترکید. ممکنه باز هم بترکه
> همین خودروهای برقی یکی از چیزهایی هستند که خیلی سرمایه رو به خاطر ترس از دست دادن (فومو) جذب کردن
> اینها یهو ریزش کنند خیلی سرمایه از دست می‌ره و اثرش پخش می‌شه
> 
> به نظرم به کاردانو فرصت بده. تازه همش ۲ - ۳ ماه هست که قراردادهای هوشمند رو راه انداخته
> هر چند که می‌گم، احتمال داره همین کاردانو و اتریوم مثل آمازون و ای‌بی بشن و یکیشون تو کرش حذف بشه
> دو سلطان زیر یک سقف نگنجند و این حرف‌ها​



کرش طی یکسال اینده رو قبول ندازم
خاصه با این وضعیت متاورس و ان اف تی

بیت دیفلیشن داره
تعدادش ثابته
هنوز میتونه چند برابر بشه
شت کوین به مرور نابود میشه

اتر میمونه
کاردانو چند سال رشد میکنه و نهایتش سهمش کم خواهد بود


----------



## Shawnee

در مورد خودرو برقی

فقط تسلا رشد کرده
نیو چند وقته ثابته

وضعیت لیتیوم و باتری سازی هاش خوبه فعلا
جای اصلاح داره

وضع تراشه ها عالیه بعلت رکود قبلی


----------



## SalarHaqq

raptor22 said:


> *Governance* ain't iron fist to put everyone that complains into jail but *usage of science, reason and other experiences to fathom the real reason behind problems and find the solution* ... protest over water are not new as subsidence have been seen in other areas for years but the government respond has been always been wrong ... improve your governance system and let people to live ...



A brief side remark if I may. Politics and governance are no exact sciences. The historical predominance of experimental / hard science in Iranian culture (vis a vis humanities and social sciences in particular) has predisposed many, including officials, to this belief. However it is fundamentally flawed. One will never be able to manage a polity, no matter of which size, in ways akin to how production processes in a lab, a factory, a powerplant etc are managed. And none of the disciplines which come into play in governance are exact sciences - and this includes economics.

I remember how years ago, a liberal inclined official and technocrat like Ali Akbar Salehi on national TV was suggesting that economy is a "science" and that therefore, there's an indisputable path to follow for the government in terms of macroeconomic policy, a path supposedly laid out by the "scientific" findings of the economic discipline... But politics and governance by their very essence have a transcending dimension to them, something which doesn't play out on the physical level. And the fact is that the (liberal capitalist) economic models in use aren't completely based on actual conditions but on theoretical, extrapolated ones that never apply to the letter in human reality. At the end of the day, economics remain a social, inter-human activity with all its imperfections relative to theory, with its ambiguities, paradoxes, and above all, with its natural generation of controversy and plurality of competing views and conceptions. There is no clear cut, fool proof, scientifically determined answer to most major economic issues facing human society.

The Prince (shahryar) has no "scientifically" prescribed and pre-established formula at his disposal by which to govern the City (shahr / polis). There is no mathematical, physical, biological etc solution to matters of governance, and there never will be.


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> کرش طی یکسال اینده رو قبول ندازم
> خاصه با این وضعیت متاورس و ان اف تی
> 
> بیت دیفلیشن داره
> تعدادش ثابته
> هنوز میتونه چند برابر بشه
> شت کوین به مرور نابود میشه
> 
> اتر میمونه
> کاردانو چند سال رشد میکنه و نهایتش سهمش کم خواهد بود


نگفتم یک سال دیگه، گفتم یک سایکل دیگه
رمزارزها چون بازار دست بیت‌کوین هست معمولاً دوره‌های ۴ ساله دارن. خودت بهتر می‌دونی دیگه
سایکل بعدی که قرار هست جایزه ماینرها نصف بشه تو ۲۰۲۴ هست
معمولاً چون جایزه نصف می‌شه، قیمت بیت‌کوین باید رشد کنه تا ماینینگ همچنان سودده باشه
اگه سایکل بعدی دوباره بخواد ۱۰ برابر بشه پولی که جذب رمزارزها شده می‌شه ۲۰ تریلیون دلار. یعنی اندازه اقتصاد آمریکا
به نظرت منطقی هست؟ همین الانش هم ۲ تریلیون دلار نزدیک تولید ناخالص ملی یک سری از بزرگترین اقتصادهای دنیا مثل فرانسه هست
اصلاً سایکل بعدش رو تو حدود ۲۰۲۸ رو در نظر بگیری، اون جا دیگه اصلاً ۱۰۰ درصد بدون حتی یک هزارم شک باید تا اون موقع یک ریزش اساسی داشته باشیم. نمی‌تونه همینطوری فقط رشد داشته باشه که. اگه بخواد همینطوری رشد کنه ۲۰۲۸ از کل پول در گردش در جهان باید بزنه بالا
بعد هم یک سری پروژه چرت و پرت که الکی سرمایه جذب کردن باید ریخته بشن دور بالاخره

دقیقاً به خاطر همین تعداد ثابت بودن‌اش هست که باید ریزش داشته باشه
مگه طلا که تازه بازار خیلی ثابت و کم نوسانی هست و در ماه شاید قیمت‌اش ۱ درصد بالا پایین بشه تا حالا ریزش‌های شدید نداشته؟
طلا یکی از عجیب‌ترین فلزات گران‌بها هست. اگه از زمان امپراطوری روم بیای حقوق سربازان رو به طلا به الان تبدیل کنی می‌بینی هنوز طلا ارزش خودش رو حفظ کرده

کاردانو همش ۲ - ۳ ماه هست آلونزو رو راه انداخته
تا دنیا بیاد براش برنامه‌های جدید غیرمتمرکز بنویسه طول میکشه
خم رنگرزی نیست که امروز لانچ بشه فردا مردم بزنند تو خم دپ جدید بیاد تو شبکه
خود زبان هسکل چون پارادایم تابعی داره برای خیلی از برنامه‌نویس‌ها آشنا نیست
حالا مردم تا بیان با پلوتوس کد بزنند و دولوپ کنند و پروژه‌هاشون بیاد بالا حداقل ۶ ماه تا یک سال زمان می‌خواد
همین الانش کاردانو تو پردازش‌های آن-چین هم از نظر قیمت هم از نظر سرعت از اتریوم سرتر هست
کاردانو یه تعداد زیادی ریاضی‌دان و دانشمند دانشگاهی پشت الگوریتم‌ها و ساختارش داره
همچنان معتقد هستم که کاردانو می‌تونه اتریوم رو زمین بزنه. حتی اگه اتریوم اثبات با سهام بشه
الان هم سولانا و آوالانچی شاید یه مقدار تب کاردانو رو خوابونده باشن
اما کاردانو خیلی بنیاد قوی‌ای داره
به نظر من کاردانو زیر ۱.۴۵ دلار که اومد یه مقدار بخر دوباره
ارزش کاردانو راحت می‌تونه ۳ تا ۴ دلار باشه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> نگفتم یک سال دیگه، گفتم یک سایکل دیگه
> رمزارزها چون بازار دست بیت‌کوین هست معمولاً دوره‌های ۴ ساله دارن. خودت بهتر می‌دونی دیگه
> سایکل بعدی که قرار هست جایزه ماینرها نصف بشه تو ۲۰۲۴ هست
> معمولاً چون جایزه نصف می‌شه، قیمت بیت‌کوین باید رشد کنه تا ماینینگ همچنان سودده باشه
> اگه سایکل بعدی دوباره بخواد ۱۰ برابر بشه پولی که جذب رمزارزها شده می‌شه ۲۰ تریلیون دلار. یعنی اندازه اقتصاد آمریکا
> به نظرت منطقی هست؟ همین الانش هم ۲ تریلیون دلار نزدیک تولید ناخالص ملی یک سری از بزرگترین اقتصادهای دنیا مثل فرانسه هست
> اصلاً سایکل بعدش رو تو حدود ۲۰۲۸ رو در نظر بگیری، اون جا دیگه اصلاً ۱۰۰ درصد بدون حتی یک هزارم شک باید تا اون موقع یک ریزش اساسی داشته باشیم. نمی‌تونه همینطوری فقط رشد داشته باشه که. اگه بخواد همینطوری رشد کنه ۲۰۲۸ از کل پول در گردش در جهان باید بزنه بالا
> بعد هم یک سری پروژه چرت و پرت که الکی سرمایه جذب کردن باید ریخته بشن دور بالاخره
> 
> دقیقاً به خاطر همین تعداد ثابت بودن‌اش هست که باید ریزش داشته باشه
> مگه طلا که تازه بازار خیلی ثابت و کم نوسانی هست و در ماه شاید قیمت‌اش ۱ درصد بالا پایین بشه تا حالا ریزش‌های شدید نداشته؟
> طلا یکی از عجیب‌ترین فلزات گران‌بها هست. اگه از زمان امپراطوری روم بیای حقوق سربازان رو به طلا به الان تبدیل کنی می‌بینی هنوز طلا ارزش خودش رو حفظ کرده
> 
> کاردانو همش ۲ - ۳ ماه هست آلونزو رو راه انداخته
> تا دنیا بیاد براش برنامه‌های جدید غیرمتمرکز بنویسه طول میکشه
> خم رنگرزی نیست که امروز لانچ بشه فردا مردم بزنند تو خم دپ جدید بیاد تو شبکه
> خود زبان هسکل چون پارادایم تابعی داره برای خیلی از برنامه‌نویس‌ها آشنا نیست
> حالا مردم تا بیان با پلوتوس کد بزنند و دولوپ کنند و پروژه‌هاشون بیاد بالا حداقل ۶ ماه تا یک سال زمان می‌خواد
> همین الانش کاردانو تو پردازش‌های آن-چین هم از نظر قیمت هم از نظر سرعت از اتریوم سرتر هست
> کاردانو یه تعداد زیادی ریاضی‌دان و دانشمند دانشگاهی پشت الگوریتم‌ها و ساختارش داره
> همچنان معتقد هستم که کاردانو می‌تونه اتریوم رو زمین بزنه. حتی اگه اتریوم اثبات با سهام بشه
> الان هم سولانا و آوالانچی شاید یه مقدار تب کاردانو رو خوابونده باشن
> اما کاردانو خیلی بنیاد قوی‌ای داره
> به نظر من کاردانو زیر ۱.۴۵ دلار که اومد یه مقدار بخر دوباره
> ارزش کاردانو راحت می‌تونه ۳ تا ۴ دلار باشه​



به نظر من سایکل ها مرتب طولانی تر و کم سود تر میشه

کوین های زیادی به مرور میمیرند 
و این ها کرش رو دیرتر میکنه

کاردانو رشد میکنه ولی اتر کم ریسک تره
باز هم وارد ادا میشم
هنوز خیلی دارم


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465759993509122051


----------



## Dariush the Great

RIP


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465684114422616068


----------



## sha ah

Lira falls yet again to a new all time low.









Turkey’s lira falls to new low as US Fed hints at faster tapering


The lira fell as much as 4.7 percent to 13.4541 per dollar at 8:08pm in Istanbul (17:08 GMT).




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Iran officially enrich uranium by +90% after zionist blabbering:






Iran develop ICBM programs after 12 years freez(covertly):








More secret weapons will come in future. Rouhani & Khatami era are gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Romans were Persians and therefore Italians are indeed Persians*..does it ever happen to you that people in Europe or North America mistake an Iranian for an Italian..this will tell you the reason...watch at 14:30min if you do not have time to watch it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

@aryobarzan @QWECXZ @mohsen mesle inke dargiri shode beyne niruha iran va taleban. che khabare? pasgah polis soghot karde?


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> @aryobarzan @QWECXZ mesle inke dargiri shode beyne niruha iran va taleban. che khabare? pasgah polis soghot karde?


----------



## Cthulhu

Dariush the Great said:


> @aryobarzan @QWECXZ @mohsen mesle inke dargiri shode beyne niruha iran va taleban. che khabare? pasgah polis soghot karde?


حالا دلم می خواد ماله کشی این پفیوزهایی که داشتن برای این طالب های مادرجنده یقه جر میدادن رو ببینم

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> حالا دلم می خواد ماله کشی این پفیوزهایی که داشتن برای این طالب های مادرجنده یقه جر میدادن رو ببینم


Iran khabar ro takzib karde. hala chetori in nirooha junevar taleban jorat kardand ke be samte Iran shelik konand? Haleshoon bayad gerefte beshe.


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> حالا دلم می خواد ماله کشی این پفیوزهایی که داشتن برای این طالب های مادرجنده یقه جر میدادن رو ببینم


In taleba gohi nistan. Vase ma yebar masrafan. 

Khoobie ghazie ineke niroohaye khareji ra biroon andakhtan. Ta'amol ba taleba kheyli rahattar az ta'amol ba motejavezhast. 

Dar zemn America ziyad ham badesh nemiyad Iran ba oona dargir beshe.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> @aryobarzan @QWECXZ @mohsen mesle inke dargiri shode beyne niruha iran va taleban. che khabare? pasgah polis soghot karde?


نه بابا. پاسگاه توسط یه مشت پابرهنه طالب گرفته بشه؟

من که نظرم رو خیلی سال پیش گفتم و الانی که دنیا طالبان رو به رسمیت نمی‌شناسه بهترین زمان اجراش هست
باید مناطق دور سد روی هیرمند و هرات رو که خیلی‌هاشون پارس هم هستند رو به ایران پیوند بزنیم (شبیه کاری که ترکیه تو سوریه کرده)
بعد نزدیک ۳ - ۴ میلیون افغان که در ایران هستند رو بفرستیم اون‌جا بهشون امکانات بدیم. هر کسی هم خواست از طالبان فرار کنه بیاد اونجا
شاید اصلاً اختیارش رو بدیم به کسی مثل پسر احمد شاه مسعود

این داستان هم اگه تکرار شد و معلوم شد خود طالبان درگیر هست (چون خودشون هم چند دسته هستند) چند تا هویتزر لب مرز می‌تونه خیلی خوب پاسخ طالبان رو بده​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> نه بابا. پاسگاه توسط یه مشت پابرهنه طالب گرفته بشه؟
> 
> من که نظرم رو خیلی سال پیش گفتم و الانی که دنیا طالبان رو به رسمیت نمی‌شناسه بهترین زمان اجراش هست
> باید مناطق دور سد روی هیرمند و هرات رو که خیلی‌هاشون پارس هم هستند رو به ایران پیوند بزنیم (شبیه کاری که ترکیه تو سوریه کرده)
> بعد نزدیک ۳ - ۴ میلیون افغان که در ایران هستند رو بفرستیم اون‌جا بهشون امکانات بدیم. هر کسی هم خواست از طالبان فرار کنه بیاد اونجا
> شاید اصلاً اختیارش رو بدیم به کسی مثل پسر احمد شاه مسعود
> 
> این داستان هم اگه تکرار شد و معلوم شد خود طالبان درگیر هست (چون خودشون هم چند دسته هستند) چند تا هویتزر لب مرز می‌تونه خیلی خوب پاسخ طالبان رو بده​


Movafegham, ye no fly zone mitunim unja dorost konim. vali amrika alamshange be pa mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Movafegham, ye no fly zone mitunim unja dorost konim. vali amrika alamshange be pa mikone.


آمریکای بایدن بعید می‌دونم خیلی کاری کنه. ضمن اینکه تضعیف طالبان به نفع آمریکا هم هست و شاید خیلی مخالفت نشون ندن
بعد آمریکا خیلی هم کاری نمی‌تونه بکنه اگه چین و روسیه موافق باشن. یه عضو دائم شورای امنیت رو موافق کنیم کافیه
البته اگه این کار به طور عمده علیه منافع چین و روسیه و آمریکا خیلی نباشه، کسی براش مهم نیست اونجا چه اتفاقی می‌افته
با چین و روسیه می‌شه کنار اومد. روسیه عملاً با وجود ترکیه تو شمال سوریه کنار اومده و اگه از منابع افغانستان سهمی ببره راحت قبول می‌کنه. چین هم همینطور

به نظرم پاکستان هم از جنوب یه بافر زون ایجاد کنه. شرق و شمال افغانستان رو ما بر می‌داریم که بیشتر پارس و شیعه هستند. جنوب و غرب رو پاکستان که بیشتر سنی و پشتو هستند
می‌کنیمش یه منطقه خودمختار مثل نخجوان آذربایجان که زیر کنترل و نفوذ ما هستند ولی مردم افغانستان خودشون به خودشون حکومت می‌کنند
بحران مهاجرت به ایران هم رفع می‌شه و افغان‌ها می‌تونند زیر سایه امنیت تو منطقه‌ای که با فرهنگ خودشون سازگار هست باشند و به نفع مردمشون هست

این کار در تاریخ ایران هم خیلی پیشینه داشته. یکی از دلایلی که حمله اعراب به امپراطوری ساسانی ممکن شد از بین رفتن بافر بین ما بود
با این وجود، چنین شعوری رو تو جمهوری اسلامی نمی‌بینم. اینها فقط بلدن مثل سگ به آمریکا و اسرائیل بپرن. با کرم ریختن‌های بقیه کاری ندارن
تازه زینبیون و فاطمیون هم می‌تونند نقش بسیج رو برای امنیت افغانستان داشته باشن
یه چند تا پایگاه موشکی با توپخونه و خندق نزدیک مرز می‌تونه راحت امنیت مرز با طالبان رو برای این منطقه تامین کنه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iran and Taliban forces clash in border area


Iranian media say Taliban forces opened fire on Iranian farmers, thinking they violated the border.




www.aljazeera.com





The Taliban are obviously no match for Iran. Iran has thousands of drones, missiles, fighter jets, etc. It's not even a contest. 

Nothing ended up happening and Iran sells them lots of gasoline and other necessities. However if they ever hurt or kill one Iranian I say kill atleast 100 of them to teach them a good lesson.

Especially after what happened a few decades ago with the Taliban killing a few Iranian diplomats, they shouldn't be given any warnings. They should know better.

Even back then I believe that Iran should have retaliated with a limited surgical missile strike and airstrikes but after 911 they got their just desserts anyways.

A lion doesnt need to get worked up over an ant. Just flick it away. Sometimes it takes more maturity to exercise restraint. Afghanistan is definitely a hole no country wants to fall into.



Muhammed45 said:


> In taleba gohi nistan. Vase ma yebar masrafan.
> 
> Khoobie ghazie ineke niroohaye khareji ra biroon andakhtan. Ta'amol ba taleba kheyli rahattar az ta'amol ba motejavezhast.
> 
> Dar zemn America ziyad ham badesh nemiyad Iran ba oona dargir beshe.


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammed45 said:


> In taleba gohi nistan. Vase ma yebar masrafan.
> 
> Khoobie ghazie ineke niroohaye khareji ra biroon andakhtan. Ta'amol ba taleba kheyli rahattar az ta'amol ba motejavezhast.
> 
> Dar zemn America ziyad ham badesh nemiyad Iran ba oona dargir beshe.





sha ah said:


> Iran and Taliban forces clash in border area
> 
> 
> Iranian media say Taliban forces opened fire on Iranian farmers, thinking they violated the border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Taliban are obviously no match for Iran. Iran has thousands of drones, missiles, fighter jets, etc. It's not even a contest.
> 
> Nothing ended up happening and Iran sells them lots of gasoline and other necessities. However if they ever hurt or kill one Iranian I say kill atleast 100 of them to teach them a good lesson.
> 
> Especially after what happened a few decades ago with the Taliban killing a few Iranian diplomats, they shouldn't be given any warnings. They should know better.
> 
> Even back then I believe that Iran should have retaliated with a limited surgical missile strike and airstrikes but after 911 they got their just desserts anyways.
> 
> A lion doesnt need to get worked up over an ant. Just flick it away. Sometimes it takes more maturity to exercise restraint. Afghanistan is definitely a hole no country wants to fall into.


International laws allow a country to seize and occupy territory of a neighboring state if that state is not capable of controlling her borders ..in this case as @QWECXZ mentioned Iran can create a safe strip of land where Afghans refugees in Iran can go to and be protected by Iranian proxy forces..just like Kurdish areas along the Turkish border..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> International laws allow a country to seize and occupy territory of a neighboring state if that state is not capable of controlling her borders ..in this case as @QWECXZ mentioned Iran can create a safe strip of land where Afghans refugees in Iran can go to and be protected by Iranian proxy forces..just like Kurdish areas along the Turkish border..


The truth is that the majority of countries in the world, including all permanent members of the UNSC, and all neighbors of Afghanistan except for Pakistan, do not recognize Taliban. So, Iran can claim a legal right to create a buffer zone in Afghanistan to maintain its own security, ruled by Afghans. Just like what Turkey has done in Syria. Basically a proxy state. We have proxy militias. And I think we have the military capability to install a proxy state in a country like Afghanistan. If we have the support of just one UNSC member like Russia or China, this plan can take place without problem.

We can create a buffer zone in Afghanistan and occupy territories near Hirmand River, and Herat Province and some other Northern provinces. Most of the residents are Persian and a sizable number of them follow the Shiite sect which makes it easy for them to cooperate with Iran. Plus, they won't be under our rule. They will rule the autonomous region themselves. We can provide them with security and allow them to be an autonomous region that allows the presence of the IRGC and the Army in their territory, and has extensive security and trade agreements with us, but they can choose their own leader. Someone like Ahmad Shah's son can be a good candidate. Zeinabiyoun and Fatemiyoun can also help in establishing security in these areas.

A few missile sites with accurate SRBMs that can hit Taliban headquarters with precision, MBTs, Howitzers, surveillance drones and UCAVs, as well as loitering munitions that we are mass producing really cheaply can guarantee the security of the proxy state. We can deploy them there under our own control. Pakistan can do the same to the southern parts of Afghanistan. I mean why not? This is better for the people of Afghanistan as well. And it can solve the issue of mass migration by Afghans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> The truth is that the majority of countries in the world, including all permanent members of the UNSC, and all neighbors of Afghanistan except for Pakistan, do not recognize Taliban. So, Iran can claim a legal right to create a buffer zone in Afghanistan to maintain its own security, ruled by Afghans. Just like what Turkey has done in Syria. Basically a proxy state. We have proxy militias. And I think we have the military capability to install a proxy state in a country like Afghanistan. If we have the support of just one UNSC member like Russia or China, this plan can take place without problem.
> 
> We can create a buffer zone in Afghanistan and occupy territories near Hirmand River, and Herat Province and some other Northern provinces. Most of the residents are Persian and a sizable number of them follow the Shiite sect which makes it easy for them to cooperate with Iran. Plus, they won't be under our rule. They will rule the autonomous region themselves. We can provide them with security and allow them to be an autonomous region that allows the presence of the IRGC and the Army in their territory, and has extensive security and trade agreements with us, but they can choose their own leader. Someone like Ahmad Shah's son can be a good candidate. Zeinabiyoun and Fatemiyoun can also help in establishing security in these areas.
> 
> A few missile sites with accurate SRBMs that can hit Taliban headquarters with precision, MBTs, Howitzers, surveillance drones and UCAVs, as well as loitering munitions that we are mass producing really cheaply can guarantee the security of the proxy state. We can deploy them there under our own control. Pakistan can do the same to the southern parts of Afghanistan. I mean why not? This is better for the people of Afghanistan as well. And it can solve the issue of mass migration by Afghans.



This will mean disrupting Pakistan's economic connectivity and corridor. Pakistan-Afghanistan would rather accept to carve territories out of Iran instead in such instance in place of India. All the force that was meant to go to India will cross over Iran and go westwards.

We are est bound but with such an attempt we will change focus entirely to go west bound which is currently not in our interest but such attempts will give us no other options but to go east instead.

We have currently no immediate interest of going east but if the geopolitical situation changes was hostile from the east than it would force us to go west


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> This will mean disrupting Pakistan's economic connectivity and corridor. Pakistan-Afghanistan would rather accept to carve territories out of Iran instead in such instance.
> 
> We are west bound but with such an attempt we will change focus entirely to go east bound which currently not in our interest but such attempts to force us to go east instead


We can cave territories out of Pakistan easier than you can dream of carving territories out of a country that you have always belonged to it. And if Pakistan resists such a plan, we can deploy Indian troops in that proxy state in thousands. How do you like that?

But it is not Pakistan that worries us. Pakistan can hardly feed its people and has not made even slight progress since its independence. It's basically a failed state from many aspects. It's the reaction of the United States or China that are the main issues to such a plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> We can cave territories out of Pakistan easier than you can dream of carving territories out of a country that you have always belonged to it. And if Pakistan resists such a plan, we can deploy Indian troops in that proxy state in thousands. How do you like that?
> 
> But it is not Pakistan that worries us. Pakistan can hardly feed its people and has not made even slight progress since its independence. It's basically a failed state from many aspects. It's the reaction of the United States or China that are the main issues to such a plan.



India is a sitting duck. They will never lift a finger as they could lose their entire population centers to radiation India will only fight in self-defense. You would be alone such scenario

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> India is a sitting duck. They will never lift a finger as they could lose their entire population centers to radiation India will only fight in self-defense. If you were to miscalculate you are simple alone here


India is more advanced than Pakistan when it comes to missile and nuclear technology. It is 5 times more populous too. And it is doing slightly better in terms of economy than Pakistan. You can ridicule them all you want, but facts are facts.
Meanwhile, you literally threatened to launch war against Iran. Iran alone can teach Pakistan a very harsh lesson. Let alone Iran and India acting together. And believe it or not, India will love a weaker Pakistan, no matter what.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> India is more advanced than Pakistan when it comes to missile and nuclear technology. It is 5 times more populous too. And it is doing slightly better in terms of economy than Pakistan. You can ridicule them all you want, but facts are facts.
> Meanwhile, you literally threatened to launch war against Iran. Iran alone can teach Pakistan a very harsh lesson. Let alone Iran and India acting together. And believe it or not, India will love a weaker Pakistan, no matter what.



These are vegetarians and pacifists we have colonized them for over 1000 years we know their limits they aren't exactly the right people to put your trust in. In all realness if we were to storm the gangus it would be an easy conquest.

India will never fight unless it is in self-defense that is what most people don't understand they have alot to lose in fact no nation will fight without that circumstance. If we go West India stays put they will not risk their cities flatline for nothing unless they deem their territorial integrity is chellenged that is when they will fight.. China has them locked down also. They are not that much of a chellenge


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> There are vegetarians and pacifists we have colonized them for over 1000 years we know there limits. In all realness if we were to storm them it would be an easy conquest.
> 
> India will never fight unless it is in self-defense that is what most people don't understand they have alot to lose in fact no nation will fight without that circumstance. If we go West India stays put.. China has them locked down also. They weren't that much of a chellenge


India has all sorts of people. It has vegetarians and pacifists, as well as racists and hot-headed ultanationalists. You can't say they are not a threat because some of them follow some weird traditions.

Also, you know the story of the independence of Bangladesh better than me. To think that India will never act against Pakistan when it sees an opportunity is wishful thinking. To think that you can launch war against Iran and India at the same is beyond ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

KT-1C said:


> Iran will sit on the middle finger if they try to play with the Talibs, those people don't know something called death, Iranian soldiers will runaway once they hear the Talibs are coming however I don't support going to war for stupid issues like border issues


Look the hashish dealer suddenly popping in and sharing his PHD level opinion.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> India has all sorts of people. It has vegetarians and pacifists, as well as racists and hot-headed ultanationalists. You can't say they are not a threat because some of them follow some weird traditions.
> 
> Also, you know the story of the independence of Bangladesh better than me. To think that India will never act against Pakistan when it sees an opportunity is wishful thinking. To think that you can launch war against Iran and India at the same is beyond ridiculous.



Who said it will be at the same time? What makes you think India will even get involved in that mess as I said they will only fight if their sovereignty is on the line don't count on that besides China is there hence they are pre-occupied.. They are pretty much none entity. We can do both West or East unhindered


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> Who said it will be at the same time? What makes you think India will even get involved in that mass as I said they will only fight if their sovereignty don't count on that besides China is there.. They are pretty much none entity


India has shown interest in Afghanistan before. As soon as relations between Iran and Pakistan deteriorate over such a potential scenario in the question, India will gladly deploy troops in such a hypothetical buffer state. And considering how Afghans are pretty strong on anti-Pakistan sentiments now, I am sure they will happily and gladly welcome that as well. 

If you think India's presence in Chabahar for solely business purposes is bad, you will love direct Indian military presence in such a hypothetical scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> India has shown interest in Afghanistan before. As soon as relations between Iran and Pakistan deteriorate over such a potential scenario in the question, India will gladly deploy troops in such a hypothetical buffer state. And considering how Afghans are pretty strong on anti-Pakistan sentiments now, I am sure they will happily and gladly welcome that as well.
> 
> If you think India's presence in Chabahar for solely business purposes is bad, you will love direct Indian military presence in such a hypothetical scenario.



India would have deployed ages ago if it was feasible.. Pakistan wouldn't have accepted India in it's behind it would have been an early and pre-mature WW3. All their populations center getting levelled was not worthy for only barren Afghanistan. It was not unfeasible, nor worth the hassle and never will be unless they first go thru a massive major war with Pak-Afg. Chabahar was economic besides India is a US lackey so that says everything you need to know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Battlion25 said:


> Who said it will be at the same time? What makes you think India will even get involved in that mess as I said they will only fight if their sovereignty is on the line don't count on that besides China is there hence they are pre-occupied.. They are pretty much none entity


100k Chinese soldiers with permanent bases, permanent villages Kilometers away from their border... mostly concentrated around Ladakh aka Kashmir - not to forget their bullet train of Tibet 

And I don't think its cool to bring joint India (country with some of the most Islamophobic attitudes no one in west even comes close- ask Muslim Indian members of PDF if yall don't believe it) -Iran action in every argument yall have with Pakistani 

Most Pakistanis would never bring joining forces with Israel into arguments with Iran... trash talk Pak all you want but not cool to bring India into every argument 
like its a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> India would have deployed ages ago if it was feasible.. Pakistan wouldn't have accepted India in it's behind it would have been an early and pre-mature WW3. All their populations center getting levelled was not worthy for only barren Afghanistan. It was not unfeasible, nor worth the hassle and never will be unless they first go thru a massive major war with Pak-Afg


Deploy where? Are you sure we're still talking about the same thing? lol
And you seriously think the world gives a flying duck about Pakistan or India to initiate World War III over you guys? We're your neighbors and even we don't give a duck. Let alone Europeans or Americans.


Sainthood 101 said:


> Most Pakistanis would never bring joining forces with Israel into arguments with Iran... trash talk Pak all you want but not cool to bring India into every argument
> like its a joke


Last time I checked, most PDF members actually were drooling over the idea of Pakistan normalizing ties with Israel. I don't understand where you get this "most" adverb from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

QWECXZ said:


> Deploy where? Are you sure we're still talking about the same thing? lol
> And you seriously think the world gives a flying duck about Pakistan or India to initiate World War III over you guys? We're your neighbors and even we don't give a duck. Let alone Europeans or Americans.
> 
> Last time I checked, most PDF members actually were drooling over the idea of Pakistan normalizing ties with Israel. I don't understand where you get this "most" adverb from.


Pak has some of the highest anti-Israel sentiments in the world...
If PDF represents Pak than god bless your soul


----------



## QWECXZ

Sainthood 101 said:


> Pak has some of the highest anti-Israel sentiments in the world...
> If PDF represents Pak than god bless your soul


A lot of Arab countries that normalized their ties with Israel also had a huge population with anti-Israel sentiments.
There are unconfirmed reports (possibly fake) that after Bahrain and the Emirates normalized their ties with Israel, Pakistan was also considering normalization of relations with Israel in secret. They could be fake though. I don't deny that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Sainthood 101 said:


> Most Pakistanis would never bring joining forces with Israel into arguments with Iran... trash talk Pak all you want but not cool to bring India into every argument
> like its a joke


 There have been several Pakistani members here calling for relations with Israel and some of them even advocated for cooperating with Israel to attack Iran!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> If you think the world doesn't care about a freaking nuclear war happening you are naive and do you even know what it means. 90% of the entire world crops will die if India-Pakistan go to war due to the nuclear winter that follows leading to world economy crash which will enforce WW3 on people and you know if the world economy crashes what follows


First of all, there's no reason that both countries would nuke each other to the point of annihilation in case of a war. Secondly, even if so, they can't completely annihilate each other. You can't completely annihilate India with some 100 or 200 nukes, most of which are probably weaker than 100 kilotonnes. 
Thirdly, there's Europe, the United States, Russia, China, South American countries, African countries, and many other countries that can replace your agricultural products without a problem.
Fourthly, a lot of racists in the world actually want the populations of both countries to get reduced. You know how a South Asian life is not seen equally in the media as the life of a Western European, for example. Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> First of all, there's no reason that both countries would nuke each other to the point of annihilation in case of a war. Secondly, even if so, they can't completely annihilate each other.



Our Nuclear program is secret. We don't reveal it's tonnes nor the true size of our stockpile magnitude.

Lol you don't even understand the dynamics of nuclear winter and here you are trying to create a reason. If they drop 100s on each other the farmer in Africa, America and around the globe will suffer equally.. A nuclear winter do you know what that means. The whole world enters winter for 2-3 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Battlion25 said:


> Our Nuclear program is secret. We don't reveal it's tonnes nor the true size of our stockpile magnitude.
> 
> Lol you don't even understand the dynamics of nuclear winter and here you are trying to create a reason. If they drop 100s on each other the farmer in Africa, America and around the globe will suffer equally.. A nuclear winter do you know what that means. The whole world enters winter for 2-3 years


And all of that because you fall for the British trap. What a misery.


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> Our Nuclear program is secret. We don't reveal it's tonnes nor the true size of our stockpile magnitude.
> 
> Lol you don't even understand the dynamics of nuclear winter and here you are trying to create a reason. If they drop 100s on each other the farmer in Africa, America and around the globe will suffer equally.. A nuclear winter do you know what that means. The whole world enters winter for 2-3 years


You are joking. Right? A global nuclear winter over what? Pakistan and India nuking each other with 50 kilotonne bombs? ROFL

At first I thought you were talking about nuclear winter in affected areas of nuclear warfare (which is reasonable to some extent), but if you think a global nuclear winter is even remotely possible over some hundred fission bombs (which makes up the entirety of the Pakistani arsenal and most of the Indian arsenal), and most of your bombs are under 50 kilotonnes, you're hugely mistaken.

The largest Indian weapon tested seems to be 60 kilotonnes (according to the internet), correct me if I'm wrong. In that case, even radiation near our border won't be a problem. Particularly because our border area with Pakistan is very sparsely populated. So, feel free to nuke the crap out of each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> You are joking. Right? A global nuclear winter over what? Pakistan and India nuking each other with 50 kilotonne bombs? ROFL
> 
> At first I thought you were talking about nuclear winter in affected areas of nuclear warfare (which is reasonable to some extent), but if you think a global nuclear winter is even remotely possible over some hundred fission bombs (which makes up the entirety of the Pakistani arsenal and most of the Indian arsenal), and most of your bombs are under 50 kilotonnes, you're hugely mistaken.
> 
> The largest Indian weapon tested seems to be 60 kilotonnes (according to the internet), correct me if I'm wrong. In that case, even radiation near our border won't be a problem. Particularly because our border area with Pakistan is very sparsely populated. So, feel free to nuke the crap out of each other.



The Fissile size is kept secret on both sides even on the stockpile size.. Calculation of that video is based on 50 Kilotonnes-60-kilotonnes and these sizes but in truth both countries have bigger tonnes here in 2021. These estimated are like from 20 years ago stockpile but 22 years have passed I am pretty sure their real stockpile is different today but all that is irrelevant now just 50-60 kilotonnes is enough to create years of nuclear winter if they throw at each other just several the video was based on that 50-60 kilotonnes. Denying science and certainities will not change science

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

QWECXZ said:


> A lot of Arab countries that normalized their ties with Israel also had a huge population with anti-Israel sentiments.
> There are unconfirmed reports (possibly fake) that after Bahrain and the Emirates normalized their ties with Israel, Pakistan was also considering normalization of relations with Israel in secret. They could be fake though. I don't deny that.


Pak is a democracy, where people can/do protest...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> The Fissile size is kept secret on both sides even on the stockpile size.. 50 Kilotonnes-60-kilotonnes the calculation of that video was based on these sizes but in truth both in truth both countries have bigger tonnes. These estimated are like from 20 years ago stockpile but 22 years have passed I pretty sure there real stockpile is different today but all that is irrelevant just 50-60 kilotonnes is enough to create years of nuclear winter if they throw at each other just several. Denying science and certainities will not change science


You don't have the proven capability of developing hydrogen bombs.
The best we know about Pakistan's nuclear program is that you can develop fusion-boosted fission bombs. The Khushab reactor plays a central role in your nuclear weapons program because it produces plutonium, deuterium and tritium.

The rest is just speculation. I mean nearly all countries can claim to have secret weapons. Iran may very well have megatonne nukes if we're going to talk about speculations. But as far as public information is concerned, Iran does not have nuclear weapons. As far as public information is concerned, Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is limited to 50 kilotonne fission bombs and you cannot develop ICBMs capable of carrying nuclear warheads.

Now, you may say that secrets exist and you have all those capabilities and more. Well, that's something that we cannot discuss because we need to discuss based on verified facts. Not speculations.

But even 50 megatonne Tsar bomb cannot cause global nuclear winter. And Pakistan seems to be decades behind that. Unfortunately, contrary to what you think, a nuclear war with India will hurt solely Pakistan and India. The rest of the world cannot care less. At the worst case scenario, Iran will have to distribute iodine pills to citizens near Pakistan border. But the majority of Pakistani cities and population centers that will be of interest to Indians are in the west of Pakistan and Iran can't care less about such a hypothetical nuclear war, except for tragic human sufferings of Pakistanis and Indians.



Sainthood 101 said:


> Pak is a democracy, where people can/do protest...


And where Taliban throws acid on girls like Malala because they want to get educated and improve Pakistan's female literacy from 50% to slightly higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

QWECXZ said:


> You don't have the proven capability of developing hydrogen bombs.
> The best we know about Pakistan's nuclear program is that you can develop fusion-boosted fission bombs. The Khushab reactor plays a central role in your nuclear weapons program.
> 
> The rest is just speculation. I mean all countries can claim to have secret weapons. Iran may very well have megatonne nukes. But as far as public information is concerned, Iran does not have nuclear weapons. As far as public information is concerned, Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is limited to 50 kilotonne fission bombs and you cannot develop ICBMs capable of carrying nuclear warheads.
> 
> Now, you may say that secrets exists and you have all those capabilities and more. Well, that's something that we cannot discuss because we need to discuss based on verified facts. Not speculations.
> 
> But even 50 megatonne Tsar bomb cannot cause global nuclear winter. And Pakistan seems to be decades behind that.
> 
> And where Taliban throws acid on girls like Malala because they want to get educated and improve Pakistan's female literacy from 50% to slightly higher.


democracy doesn't mean you have no societal issues that need addressing? 
and you are literally bringing up actions of a terrorist group in a random situation about Israel- Pakistan relationship...


----------



## QWECXZ

Sainthood 101 said:


> democracy doesn't mean you have no societal issues that need addressing?
> and you are literally bringing up actions of a terrorist group in a random situation about Israel- Pakistan relationship...


Your comment was rhetorical and not factual. Do you disagree?
Pakistan is not a democracy. You have a long history of military coups and intervention in your politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> You don't have the proven capability of developing hydrogen bombs.
> The best we know about Pakistan's nuclear program is that you can develop fusion-boosted fission bombs. The Khushab reactor plays a central role in your nuclear weapons program.
> 
> The rest is just speculation. I mean all countries can claim to have secret weapons. Iran may very well have megatonne nukes. But as far as public information is concerned, Iran does not have nuclear weapons. As far as public information is concerned, Pakistan's nuclear arsenal is limited to 50 kilotonne fission bombs and you cannot develop ICBMs capable of carrying nuclear warheads.
> 
> Now, you may say that secrets exists and you have all those capabilities and more. Well, that's something that we cannot discuss because we need to discuss based on verified facts. Not speculations.
> 
> But even 50 megatonne Tsar bomb cannot cause global nuclear winter. And Pakistan seems to be decades behind that.
> 
> And where Taliban throws acid on girls like Malala because they want to get educated and improve Pakistan's female literacy from 50% to slightly higher.



Lol.. These estimations are from freaking 1998 including the testing of the 50 kilotonnes do you know how many years has past by since 24 years?

The Hiroshima bomb was 15 kilotonnes and that itself can cause a nuclear winter if a 50-60 of them are exchanged.. You have left your brain outside. 15 kilotonnes whipped out entire of Hiroshima.

50 kilotonnes are from 1998 including the estimates of the stockpile..

No one Tsar can't cause nuclear winter you need several of them and it needs to turn into an exchange tit for tat than boom you get yourself nuclear winter.

Science my friend science


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> Lol.. These estimations are from freaking 1998 including the testing of the 50 kilotonnes do you know how many years has past by since 24 years?
> 
> The Hiroshima bomb was 15 kilotonnes and that itself can cause a nuclear winter if a 50-60 of them are exchanged.. You have left your brain outside. 15 kilotonnes whipped out entire of Hiroshima.
> 
> 50 kilotonnes are from 1998 including the estimates..
> 
> No one Tsar can't cause nuclear you need several of them and it needs to turn into an exchange tit and tat than boom you get yourself nuclear winter.


Pakistan's second nuclear test in 1998 was 25 kilotonnes at maximum, according to your own calculations. American Physics Society estimated only 8 kilotonnes. I agree with your own estimate though.

Did 50 mega-tonne Tsar bomb cause a nuclear winter? You do realize that a 50 mega-tonne bomb releases the energy of 1000 bombs each equal to 50 kilotonnes. Right?

Let's assume that India detonates a 100 kilotonne bomb over the city of Mand (which seems to be the closest city to Iran's border). Even then, radiation radius, thermal radiation radius and blast damage radius will all fall short of reaching Iranian cities. Again, if India and Pakistan really want to nuke the crap out of each other, feel free to do so. Nobody cares really and it will only cause human tragedy for your nations unfortunately. We may not even need to distribute iodine pills, but we may do it as a safety measure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> Pakistan's second nuclear test in 1998 was 25 kilotonnes at maximum, according to your own calculations. American Physics Society estimated only 8 kilotonnes. I agree with your own estimate though.
> 
> Did 50 mega-tonne Tsar bomb cause a nuclear winter? You do realize that a 50 mega-tonne bomb releases the energy of 1000 bombs each equal to 50 kilotonnes. Right?
> 
> Let's assume that India detonates a 100 kilotonne bomb over the city of Mand (which seems to be the closest city to Iran's border). Even then, radiation radius, thermal radiation radius and blast damage radius will all fall short of reaching Iranian cities. Again, if India and Pakistan really want to nuke the crap out of each other, feel free to do so. Nobody cares really and it will only cause human tragedy for your nations unfortunately. We may not even need to distribute iodine pills, but we may do it as a safety measure.



This is jahiliyya. I will example to you now again why one Tsar won't cause it because it hits one area meaning the dust doesn't spread rapidly but go directly up and spread out slowly avoiding nuclear winter where as multiple exhanges releases more smoke including dust and initially it is all about the smoke and dust not the yield itself that causes the winter.. multiple warheads despite smaller yield create more smoke and dust.

Besides you are to emotionally you are writting like a teen girl in here period you just gotta chill out


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> This is jahiliyya. I will example to you now again why one Tsar won't cause it because it hits one area meaning the small doesn't spread rapidly but go directly up and spread out slowly avoiding nuclear winter where as multiple exhanges releases more smoke and initially it is all about the smoke not the yield itself that causes the winter.. multiple despite warheads smaller yield create more smoke.
> 
> Besides you are to emotionally you are writting like a teen girl in here period you just gotta chill out


Dude, you sound clueless about nuclear weapons. Cry and insult all you want, that won't help your ridiculous argument even one tiny bit. This whole nuclear winter thing you are talking about is a joke for anyone that understands jackshit about the thing. Maybe 100 megatonne nukes (which have never been tested and only Russia and the US have had plans to build them, but even they didn't build them) can have such global affects over some large areas of the planet, but your 50 kilotonne fission bombs will be like a fart in the wind by all means.

Shawnee once rightly asked why I am wasting my time on a person that even his avatar is an immediate turn-off, let alone your knowledge. It was my bad to even reply to you after you quoted me. He was right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, you sound clueless about nuclear weapons. Cry and insult all you want, that won't help your ridiculous argument even one tiny bit. This whole nuclear winter thing you are talking about is a joke for anyone that understands jackshit about the thing. Maybe 100 megatonne nukes (which have never been tested and only Russia and the US have had plans to build them, but even they didn't build them) can have such global affects over some large areas of the planet, but your 50 kilotonne fission bombs will be like a fart in the wind by all means.
> 
> Shawnee once rightly asked why I am wasting my time on a person that even his avatar is an immediate turn-off, let alone your knowledge. It was my bad to even reply to you after you quoted me. He was right.



I guess we will have to agree to disagree here who is emotionally imbalanced... Hiroshima and Nagasaki beg to differ only 15 kilotonnes exited them into the nether-realm perhaps you should converse with them since they have been farted on and see if they will respond


----------



## QWECXZ

Battlion25 said:


> I guess we will have to agree to disagree here who is emotionally imbalanced... Hiroshima and Nagasaki beg to differ only 15 kilotonnes exited them into the nether-realm perhaps you should converse with them since they have been farted on and see if they will respond


Correction: I never called you emotionally imbalanced. That might unintentionally imply that you know something about the topic but your emotions are blinding you. You are just clueless about the subject and sound retarded, regardless of your emotional status.

Anyway, from now on, the discussion over that is over. People can read the posts and do their own research. Although most of them know enough to know what is what and which is which. Have a good time.


----------



## Battlion25

QWECXZ said:


> Correction: I never called you emotionally imbalanced. That might unintentionally imply that you know something about the topic but your emotions are blinding you. You are just clueless about the subject and sound retarded, regardless of your emotional status.
> 
> Anyway, from now on, the discussion over that is over. People can read the posts and do their own research. Although most of them know enough to know what is what and which is which. Have a good time.



I have corrected you atleast 5 times but lets not go further deep on that topic shall we and let the readers decide I am not after one upping you see. Good time to you as well my mann.


----------



## Battlion25

Dariush the Great said:


> And all of that because you fall for the British trap. What a misery.



We didn't fall for it but they did or mildly putting they chose to serve


----------



## Battlion25

Dariush the Great said:


> some of them even advocated for cooperating with Israel!



Not on PDF atleast I have never seen that before here and but there is one but that guy with the norwegian flag his Israeli-Pakistani he doesn't count as Pak.. That idea is none-existent on PDF


----------



## QWECXZ

اگر خدا بخواد، بدهی خودروسازان داخلی (بخوانید لگن سازان) به جایی رسیده که بیشترشون در آستانه ورشکستگی هستند
یعنی می‌شه روزی رو ببینیم که از شر این مافیای خودرو مردم آسوده شدن و می‌تونند بالاخره خودروی خوب با قیمت درست سوار بشن؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> اگر خدا بخواد، بدهی خودروسازان داخلی (بخوانید لگن سازان) به جایی رسیده که بیشترشون در آستانه ورشکستگی هستند
> یعنی می‌شه روزی رو ببینیم که از شر این مافیای خودرو مردم آسوده شدن و می‌تونند بالاخره خودروی خوب با قیمت درست سوار بشن؟​


 Dadash, maffia dampaee ham dar keshvar darim. bale dorost khoondi, baraye dampaee ham dar keshvar maffia hast. che berese be khodro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Dadash, maffia dampaee ham dar keshvar darim. bale dorost khoondi, baraye dampaee ham dar keshvar maffia hast. che berese be khodro.


آره. بیشتر چیزها همینه
ولی مسئله اینجاست که واردات دمپایی ممنوع نیست و تعرفه ۹۰ درصد قیمت نداره
اگه واردات خودرو با تعرفه کم آزاد بشه این‌ها آشغال‌هاشون رو نصف قیمت باید بدن
پراید مثل اینکه رفته بالای ۱۸۰ میلیون. فکر کن پراید ۱۸۰ میلیون باشه. پراید ۱۰۰ میلیون هم براش زیاده واقعاً. نهایت ۹۰ میلیون
این‌ها چون قیمت خودروی وارداتی به خاطر گمرک ۲ برابر برای مشتری در میاد بنجل‌های خودشون رو دارن با مردم ۲ برابر حساب می‌کنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> آره. بیشتر چیزها همینه
> ولی مسئله اینجاست که واردات دمپایی ممنوع نیست و تعرفه ۹۰ درصد قیمت نداره
> اگه واردات خودرو با تعرفه کم آزاد بشه این‌ها آشغال‌هاشون رو نصف قیمت باید بدن
> پراید مثل اینکه رفته بالای ۱۸۰ میلیون. فکر کن پراید ۱۸۰ میلیون باشه. پراید ۱۰۰ میلیون هم براش زیاده واقعاً. نهایت ۹۰ میلیون
> این‌ها چون قیمت خودروی وارداتی به خاطر گمرک ۲ برابر برای مشتری در میاد بنجل‌های خودشون رو دارن با مردم ۲ برابر حساب می‌کنند​


اینکه واردات خودرو آزاد بشه پروپاگاندای این وارد کننده ها هست. واردکننده ها همیشه از این تبلیغاتها دز فضای مجازی و رسانه پخش می‌کنند ولی به یک سوال ساده جواب نمی‌دهند؟
خریدار باید صادراتی انجام داده باشد تا ارزاوری و تولید ثروت و ارزش افزوده کند و به ازای آن، خودرو یا سایر کالاهای مصرفی را وارد کند.
اکثر صادرات شامل نفت و گاز و مواد خام صنعتی معدنی کشاورزی و محصولات با یارانه پنهان انرژی است.
واردکنندگان فقط دنبال منافع کوتاه مدت هستند. واردات بدون انتقال ارز هم فقط یک کلاه شرعی است و در نهایت دولت باید ارز صادرات آن را تامین کنه که دولت هم ارزی برای واردات خودرو ندارد و با شرایط تحریم امکانپذیر نیست. ضمن اینکه منشا اکثر دلار ایرانیان (بخش غیردولتی) هم صادرات نفتی و مواد خام غیرنفتی با یارانه پنهان انرژی است.
به زبان ساده واردات خودرو یعنی حراج بلندمدت منابع طبیعی و خام کشور برای رفاه کوتاه مدت​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> اینکه واردات خودرو آزاد بشه پروپاگاندای این وارد کننده ها هست. واردکننده ها همیشه از این تبلیغاتها دز فضای مجازی و رسانه پخش می‌کنند ولی به یک سوال ساده جواب نمی‌دهند؟
> خریدار باید صادراتی انجام داده باشد تا ارزاوری و تولید ثروت و ارزش افزوده کند و به ازای آن، خودرو یا سایر کالاهای مصرفی را وارد کند.
> اکثر صادرات شامل نفت و گاز و مواد خام صنعتی معدنی کشاورزی و محصولات با یارانه پنهان انرژی است.
> واردکنندگان فقط دنبال منافع کوتاه مدت هستند. واردات بدون انتقال ارز هم فقط یک کلاه شرعی است و در نهایت دولت باید ارز صادرات آن را تامین کنه که دولت هم ارزی برای واردات خودرو ندارد و با شرایط تحریم امکانپذیر نیست. ضمن اینکه منشا اکثر دلار ایرانیان (بخش غیردولتی) هم صادرات نفتی و مواد خام غیرنفتی با یارانه پنهان انرژی است.
> به زبان ساده واردات خودرو یعنی حراج بلندمدت منابع طبیعی و خام کشور برای رفاه کوتاه مدت​


حرف در کلیت درسته. اما یه چیزی رو در نظر نمی‌گیری
همین ماشین‌هایی که در داخل تولید می‌شن بیشترشون همچنان ارزبری دارن
همین پرایدی که می‌بینی داخل تولید می‌شد نزدیک ۱۷۰۰ دلار ارزبری داشت
اون هم به نوع دیگه‌ای حراج منابع طبیعی برای رفاه هست. حالا یه بخشی از پول داخل کشور می‌مونه، قبول
اما پرسش اینجاست که هدف یه کشور چیه؟ آیا چیزی به جز رفاه شهروندانش هست؟

چرا فکر می‌کنی همین که برجام امضاء شد رفتن پژو رو دوباره آوردن ایران؟ چون خیلی از قطعات ماشین‌های ایران خودرو وارداتی هست

بعد هم واقعیت این هست که نمی‌شه هیچی نداد و چیزی گرفت. بهرحال باید یه چیزی بدیم جاش یه چیزی بگیریم
این تئوری که می‌شه در همه چیز خودکفا بود و همه چیز رو به بهترین شکل داخل ساخت شدنی نیست
شاید چین تا حدی بتونه این کار رو بکنه، اون هم تا حدی، اما ایران در توانش نیست

پرسش اصلی اینجاست:‌ ترجیح می‌دی پول داخل کشور دست یک عده انگشت شمار بمونه و مردم سوار لگن با ۲ برابر قیمت واقعی‌اش بشن یا اینکه پول از کشور بخشی‌اش خارج بشه و مردم سوار ماشین درست و به قیمت بشن؟
من ترجیح می‌دم پول از کشور خارج بشه تا دست مافیا بمونه. به خصوص اینکه پولی که دست این مافیا هست قطعاً برای بهبود کشور خرج نمی‌شه و برای تورم‌زایی بیشتر خرج می‌شه و فرقی با خروج پول در عمل نداره​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> حرف در کلیت درسته. اما یه چیزی رو در نظر نمی‌گیری
> همین ماشین‌هایی که در داخل تولید می‌شن بیشترشون همچنان ارزبری دارن
> همین پرایدی که می‌بینی داخل تولید می‌شد نزدیک ۱۷۰۰ دلار ارزبری داشت
> اون هم به نوع دیگه‌ای حراج منابع طبیعی برای رفاه هست. حالا یه بخشی از پول داخل کشور می‌مونه، قبول
> اما پرسش اینجاست که هدف یه کشور چیه؟ آیا چیزی به جز رفاه شهروندانش هست؟
> 
> چرا فکر می‌کنی همین که برجام امضاء شد رفتن پژو رو دوباره آوردن ایران؟ چون خیلی از قطعات ماشین‌های ایران خودرو وارداتی هست
> 
> بعد هم واقعیت این هست که نمی‌شه هیچی نداد و چیزی گرفت. بهرحال باید یه چیزی بدیم جاش یه چیزی بگیریم
> این تئوری که می‌شه در همه چیز خودکفا بود و همه چیز رو به بهترین شکل داخل ساخت شدنی نیست
> شاید چین تا حدی بتونه این کار رو بکنه، اون هم تا حدی، اما ایران در توانش نیست
> 
> پرسش اصلی اینجاست:‌ ترجیح می‌دی پول داخل کشور دست یک عده انگشت شمار بمونه و مردم سوار لگن با ۲ برابر قیمت واقعی‌اش بشن یا اینکه پول از کشور بخشی‌اش خارج بشه و مردم سوار ماشین درست و به قیمت بشن؟
> من ترجیح می‌دم پول از کشور خارج بشه تا دست مافیا بمونه. به خصوص اینکه پولی که دست این مافیا هست قطعاً برای بهبود کشور خرج نمی‌شه و برای تورم‌زایی بیشتر خرج می‌شه و فرقی با خروج پول در عمل نداره​



اقا
اصلا دلار خارج نشه

بگذارن ما برای فامیل با حقوقمون در خارج کشور یک ماشین بفرستیم

هیچ دلاری واقعا خارج نمیشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اقا
> اصلا دلار خارج نشه
> 
> بگذارن ما برای فامیل با حقوقمون در خارج کشور یک ماشین بفرستیم
> 
> هیچ دلاری واقعا خارج نمیشه


آره واقعاً. اگه خودروسازها بعد از ۵۰ سال هنوز نمی‌تونند یه پراید رو که تکنولوژی ۳۰ تا ۴۰ سال پیش کره هست رو کامل داخل تولید کنند همون بهتر که صنعت خودروسازی نداشته باشیم. یعنی چی تعرفه ۹۰ درصدی برای واردات خودرو؟ واقعاً یعنی چی؟

آخه بد بختی اینجاست که همین افرادی که از راه این کارها پول در میارن، همون پول رو می‌برن خارج از کشور املاک و اینها می‌خرن
تا حالا کدوم آقازاده‌ای رو دیدی که پولش رو داخل ایران خرج کنه؟ من هر کی رو دیدم چند ملیتی بوده
الان که جدیداً مد شده می‌رن پاسپورت دومنیکا رو می‌خرن ۱۰۰ هزار دلار بعد صبح تا شب انگلیس و اسپانیا و اینجور جاها هستند

اجاره خونه نسبت به پارسال تو یه سری از مناطق ۱۲۰ درصد رشد داشته
ممکلت واقعاً هر کی به هر کی هست. هیچ کنترلی نیست

خونه‌ای که پارسال می‌شده با ۱۰۰ میلیون ۱۰ میلیون تا نهایت ۱۲ میلیون اجاره تو جاهای خوب شهر اجاره کرد الان رفته روی اعدادی مثل ۲۰۰ تا ۳۰۰ میلیون رهن ۲۰ میلیون تا ۲۵ میلیون اجاره

قیمت‌ها اصلاً یه جوری شده که به زودی اگه رئیسی گندکاری‌های روحانی رو درست نکنه باید منتظر آشوب‌های شدید جدید بود​


----------



## sha ah

Pakistan has lost every single war against India. You even lost to Bangladesh. 

In terms of military technology you are more or less on par with India but they outnumber you 5 to 1 so you have no chance. 

You can't use nukes since India will also nuke you so realistically you have no chance unless China attacks India and you join in as a sidekick.

After partition all of the economic hubs were given to India so your state was designed for failure from the start.

A third of your population can't read or write, another third are starving and live in mud huts. 

Your country is currently bankrupt and the IMF and China have refused to give you anymore loans.

Your president even tried borrowing money from the central bank in Pakistan but the IMF who control your banking sector refused.

Your country is basically a failed state and in your juvenile mind youre debating whether you should invade India or Iran ? 🤣



Battlion25 said:


> India is a sitting duck. They will never lift a finger as they could lose their entire population centers to radiation India will only fight in self-defense. You would be alone such scenario

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## sha ah

Taliban are no match for Iran in the slightest. Iran has 1000+ drones, thousands of missiles, fighter jets, tanks. The Taliban are nothing. 

Everytime it got too hot for comfort they fled into caves in Pakistan. It's easy to wage an insurgency when you have nothing to lose. When you have bases and cities to control it's an entirely different ballgame. 

The truth is that Afghanistan is a lost cause all by itself. The country can't function without foreign funding and aid. Pakistan has now gone bankrupt and is begging the IMF for new loans to pay off older loans.

The best option for Iran is to avoid getting involved and let the istan countries rot away. 



KT-1C said:


> Iran will sit on the middle finger if they try to play with the Talibs, those people don't know something called death, Iranian soldiers will runaway once they hear the Talibs are coming however I don't support going to war for stupid issues like border issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> Pakistan has lost every single war against India. You even lost to Bangladesh.
> 
> In terms of military technology you are more or less on par with India but they outnumber you 5 to 1 so you have no chance.
> 
> You can't use nukes since India will also nuke you so realistically you have no chance unless China attacks India and you join in as a sidekick.
> 
> After partition all of the economic hubs were given to India so your state was designed for failure from the start.
> 
> A third of your population can't read or write, another third are starving and live in mud huts.
> 
> Your country is currently bankrupt and the IMF and China have refused to give you anymore loans.
> 
> Your president even tried borrowing money from the central bank in Pakistan but the IMF who control your banking sector refused.
> 
> Your country is basically a failed state and in your juvenile mind your debating whether you should invade India or Iran ? 🤣



Why tell your themselves this knowing none of it is real...

India lost 2 wars to us.. Even lost a territory the size of Austria yes that is right Austria? With what we were only 20m vs 500m.. This even makes us look like Spartans no pun intended there.

Our people is more educated and are fluent in english. We have sort of collapsed economically every year in the last 50 years according to certain ppl but I am still here...

These vegetarians ain't about this life that is all you need to know.. there end goal product is rather disappointing.

If someone like an American or scandivian speaks all the time about economy I would have understood but you are an IRANIAN? you should be the last person on earth to speak about economy, bankruptcy or inflations.

Did you know Iran has one of the world's largest inflation rate...

*1 USD = 42275,00 Iranian Riyal

1 USD = 175,20 Pakistani Rupee *

So who has failed economy? I don't even understand how someone can reach that high in inflation against the US dollar a whopping 42275 and than you have the audacity to say another economy has collased or is bankrupt Then what is the Iranian economy? Is there a word for below bankruptcy..

You remind me about the Indians who use to talk about economy years ago but has the world's largest poverty rate hack the whole world combined India has more poverty rate and after realizing this they stopped talking about economy atleast that is some self-awareness it counts for something.. But things should never become like that Baboon who can't see his own backside but can only see the other baboons backside.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

بعد چرت و پرت های سیاسی که چیزی جز سردرد نداره یه آهنگ خوب می‌چسبه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

>> our people is more educated and is fluent in English.

Yeah I can tell

>> India lost two wars to us

No you've lost every war to India.

>> This makes us look like Spartans

Even Bangladesh beat you and you outnumbered them significantly so I guess they're Spartans as well by your standards ?

>> Did you know Iran has one of the worlds largest inflation rates ? 1 USD = 42275,00 Iranian Riyal

I can tell you looked that up on Google. The nominal exchange rate of a nations currency is not necessarily an indication of that nations economic well being or prowess.

Again a third of your country is illiterate and your president can't borrow money from your own central bank because the IMF controls it. 

My point is how are you going to invade India or Iran if you barely have enough funds to feed your own people ? 

You're just another impoverished istan country on the verge of becoming a failed state. The only difference is that you have delusions of grandeur. 

Just pray that China attacks India so that you can be the sidekick. That's your only hope for any victory, piggy backing off of China.



Battlion25 said:


> Why tell your themselves this knowing none of it is real...
> 
> India lost 2 wars to us.. Even lost a territory the size of Austria yes that is right Austria? With what we were only 20m vs 500m.. This even makes us look like Spartans no pun intended there.
> 
> Our people is more educated and are fluent in english. We have sort of collapsed economically every year in the last 50 years according to certain ppl but I am still here...
> 
> These vegetarians ain't about this life that is all you need to know.. there end goal product is rather disappointing.
> 
> If someone like an American or scandivian speaks all the time about economy I would have understood but you are an IRANIAN? you should be the last person on earth to speak about economy, bankruptcy or inflations.
> 
> Did you know Iran has one of the world's largest inflation rate...
> 
> *1 USD = 42275,00 Iranian Riyal
> 
> 1 USD = 175,20 Pakistani Rupee *
> 
> So who has failed economy? I don't even understand how someone can reach that high in inflation against the US dollar a whopping 42275 and than you have the audacity to say another economy has collased or is bankrupt Then what is the Iranian economy? Is there a word for below bankruptcy..
> 
> You remind me about the Indians who use to talk about economy years ago but has the world's largest poverty rate hack the whole world combined India has more poverty rate and after realizing this they stopped talking about economy atleast that is some self-awareness it counts for something.. But things should never become like that Baboon who can't see his own backside but can only see the other baboons backside.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Valar.

Battlion25 said:


> 1 USD = 42275,00 Iranian Riyal



It's 293K rials in open market. Second worse currency in the world, first one being their friend Venezuela.





Live Iranian Rial (IRR) exchange rates in Iran's free market


Live Iranian Rial (IRR) Exchange Rates and Gold Price in Iran's Free Market. Get Iranian Rial rates, charts, and IRR currency converter.



www.bonbast.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> >> our people is more educated and is fluent in English.
> 
> Yeah I can tell
> 
> >> India lost two wars to us
> 
> No you've lost every war to India.
> 
> >> This makes us look like Spartans
> 
> Even Bangladesh beat you and you outnumbered them significantly so I guess they're Spartans as well by your standards ?
> 
> >> Did you know Iran has one of the worlds largest inflation rates ? 1 USD = 42275,00 Iranian Riyal
> 
> I can tell you looked that up on Google. The nominal exchange rate of a nations currency is not necessarily an indication of that nations economic well being or prowess.
> 
> Again a third of your country is illiterate and your president can't borrow money from your own central bank because the IMF controls it.
> 
> My point is how are you going to invade India or Iran if you barely have enough funds to feed your own people ?
> 
> You're just another impoverished istan country on the verge of becoming a failed state. The only difference is that you have delusions of grandeur.
> 
> Just pray that China attacks India so that you can be the sidekick. That's your only hope for any victory, piggy backing off of China.



You just repeated that on reply ran out of material there maybe but alas it would be ungentleman on my part to go further on a fellow neighbour 



Valar. said:


> It's 293K rials in open market. Second worse currency in the world, first one being their friend Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) exchange rates in Iran's free market
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) Exchange Rates and Gold Price in Iran's Free Market. Get Iranian Rial rates, charts, and IRR currency converter.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonbast.com



Some folks shouldn't really use economy as the main argument points in the future


----------



## Battlion25

SalarHaqq said:


> Lookup the ancient qanat system (a UNESCO World Heritage item).
> 
> https://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1506/
> 
> https://www.worldhistory.org/qanat/
> 
> https://www.destinationiran.com/kariz-qanat-in-iran.htm
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/travel/article/20180619-irans-ancient-engineering-marvel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qanats of Ghasabeh - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



How long are this Qanat systems? Is it only from the river to the ancient cities or is it kilometers long thru out the country?


----------



## QWECXZ

Valar. said:


> It's 293K rials in open market. Second worse currency in the world, first one being their friend Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) exchange rates in Iran's free market
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) Exchange Rates and Gold Price in Iran's Free Market. Get Iranian Rial rates, charts, and IRR currency converter.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonbast.com


Technically, no. Iran slashed 4 zeroes off its currency. The new currency is called Toman.
And today *1 USD* is traded at *26.6 T*.








Iran to slash four 0s off currency amid US sanctions-fuelled inflation


Iran’s national currency will be changed from the rial to the Toman, which is equal to 10,000 rials, under the bill




www.independent.co.uk





*




*​
Meanwhile, the USD exchange rate has nothing to do with the health of an economy. The well-being of an economy is measured by other indicators such as GDP, GDP growth, GINI coefficient, unemployment, exports, trade balance, etc. Iran outperforms Pakistan in all of those indicators, as it outperforms Pakistan in all other areas as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Valar. said:


> It's 293K rials in open market. Second worse currency in the world, first one being their friend Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) exchange rates in Iran's free market
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) Exchange Rates and Gold Price in Iran's Free Market. Get Iranian Rial rates, charts, and IRR currency converter.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonbast.com


My friend the economy of a country is not measured by her currency..To defines a country's economy and wealth generation, GDP (nominal) is still the only single economical parameter (beside other indicators of course) and Iran has the highest GDP (nominal) of any country in the region..just compare Iran's GDP for 2021 to that of similar size countries such as Turkey or Egypt....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

QWECXZ said:


> Iran alone can teach Pakistan a very harsh lesson.


In your dreams only.
Not in real world


----------



## Dariush the Great

I really do not understand why Pakistan is always brought up in the Iranian chill thread. What the h has Pakistan to do with Iranian daily affairs? Someone explain..

@QWECXZ chera poolemoon hanuz esmesh tomane? mage kalame moghol nist baraye 1000?


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> In your dreams only.
> Not in real world


Dude, it was your fellow Pakistani that threatened to launch a war against Iran. But just for the record, we have done it many times in the past. In fact, we have done it so many times that we never talk about our victories over our Eastern neighbors in our history lessons. We focus mostly on our victories over the Greeks, the Romans, the Byzantines, etc. Our victories over South Asians is taken for granted for the most part. The very fact that your national anthem is in our language is an existing proof of that.



Dariush the Great said:


> I really do not understand why Pakistan is always brought up in the Iranian chill thread. What the h has Pakistan to do with Iranian daily affairs? Someone explain..
> 
> @QWECXZ chera poolemoon hanuz esmesh tomane? mage kalame moghol nist baraye 1000?


Nothing. I don't see where they get that idea. We don't visit their threads or bring up Iran when they talk about their internal affairs. I don't see why they think Pakistan is relevant to Iran's affairs.

Dowlat-e Rouhani bood dige. Ahmadinejad mikhast bezare Parsi. Albate Toman ro hame be kar mibaran. Ye joori ja oftade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, it was your fellow Pakistani that threatened to launch a war against Iran. But just for the record, we have done it many times in the past. In fact, we have done it so many times that we never talk about our victories over our Eastern neighbors in our history lessons. We focus mostly on our victories over the Greeks, the Romans, the Byzantines, etc. Our victories over South Asians is taken for granted for the most part. The very fact that your national anthem is in our language is an existing proof of that.


Past is past now.
In modern day,do you think,arabs, persians,afghans or even UK can occupy any indian subcontinental country?

In past,you were also occupied by Arabs.


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Past is past now.
> In modern day,do you think,arabs, persians,afghans or even US (militarily) can occupy any indian subcontinental country?
> 
> In past,you were also occupied by Arabs.


The past you are referring to was 1400 years ago. The past I am referring to is 300 years ago.
In fact, it is only because of the British imperialism that Pakistan exists separately from Iran and India today. If it weren't for the British, you could've been an Iranian today and we wouldn't have had this conversation now.
Didn't the US conduct military operations in Pakistan in recent years? Didn't they violate your airspace, conducted drone bombings of your cities and villages, killing men, women and children, and later claimed to have killed Bin Laden inside your territory?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

QWECXZ said:


> The past you are referring to was 1400 years ago. The past I am referring to is 300 years ago.
> In fact, it is only because of the British imperialism that Pakistan exists separately from Iran and India today. If it weren't for the British, you could've been an Iranian today and we wouldn't have had this conversation now.
> Didn't the US conduct military operations in Pakistan in recent years? Didn't they violate your airspace, conducted drone bombings of your cities and villages, killing men, women and children, and later claimed to have killed Bin Laden inside your territory?


Here we are talking about one to one full scale war.US also killed your people.
Now because US conducted some drone strikes in our territory does not mean they can win a declared full scale war against us.Ofcuorse US will not even give it a try because this will be probably last thing Ammericans will do (ofcourse we will also suffer but US has more to lose than us)

And the thing that if Britishers had not come in subcontinent,then this whole topic is just imaginary.Today's reality is we exist (Thanks to Allah Almighty).So discussion about our non existence as a separate county is useless.


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Here we are talking about one to one full scale war.US also killed your people.
> Now because US conducted some drone strikes in our territory does not mean they can win a declared full scale war against us.Ofcuorse US will not even give it a try because this will be probably last thing Ammericans will do (ofcourse we will also suffer but US has more to lose than us)
> 
> And the thing that if Britishers had not come in subcontinent,then this whole topic is just imaginary.Today's reality is we exist (Thanks to Allah Almighty).So discussion about our non existence as a separate county is useless.


When did the US violate our territory and kill our people? Even Gen. Soleimani was killed in Iraqi territory, not in Iran.
You do know that the Americans have tremendous amount power in the Pakistani military and your military also has a long history of military coups to seize power and ensure the interests of the United States. Right?

Yes, but the point is that Pakistan cannot separate its identity from Iran and declares that it has been a separate nation from Iran throughout history. Pakistan is a modern concept, created by the British to perpetuate animosity between nations of the region, along their policy of divide and conquer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

QWECXZ said:


> Yes, but the point is that Pakistan cannot separate its identity from Iran


Indians also make these stupid statements.Iran is irrelevant for Pakistanis.pakistan is a multi ethnic nation state.

Even Iran will have such relations with Turks,and Azeri peoples.


QWECXZ said:


> Pakistan is a modern concept, created by the British to perpetuate animosity between nations of the region along their policy of divide and conquer.


Yes Britishers invited QA to just draw a line on map and get whatever you want.


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Indians also make these stupid statements.Iran is irrelevant for Pakistanis.pakistan is a multi ethnic nation state.
> 
> Even Iran will have such relations with Turks,and Azeri peoples.
> 
> Yes Britishers invited QA to just draw a line on map and get whatever you want.


Historically, Iran has been the result of the unification of Iranic people throughout history in different periods of time: Medes, Persians, Parthians, Scythians, etc. The notion of Iranic peoples has changed and it might be disputed by some, but it is a well-established fact in geography and demography. The majority of Pakistani people are Iranic peoples. They are not Iranian by nationality, but linguistically and culturally, they do share tremendously with Iran. This is reflected in your poetry and even national anthem as well as other areas of your culture.

Yes. The British redrew the borders of countries in Asia to prevent a unified bloc of power that can challenge them. This is why the Iranians hate the British more than any other nation. We are under draconian sanctions by the US, but there are some Iranians that like the US. However, I have never seen any Iranian, even Westernized ones, that does not talk ill of the British. We just hate the British with a passion.


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> Historically, Iran has been the result of the unification of Iranic people throughout history in different periods of time: Medes, Persians, Parthians, Scythians, etc. The notion of Iranic peoples has changed and it might be disputed by some, but it is a well-established fact in geography and demography. The majority of Pakistani people are Iranic peoples. They are not Iranian by nationality, but linguistically and culturally, they do share tremendously with Iran. This is reflected in your poetry and even national anthem as well as other areas of your culture.
> 
> Yes. The British redrew the borders of countries in Asia to prevent a unified bloc of power that can challenge them. This is why the Iranians hate the British more than any other nation. We are under draconian sanctions by the US, but there are some Iranians that like the US. However, I have never seen any Iranian, even Westernized ones, that does not talk ill of the British. We just hate the British with a passion.


This will help..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

Valar. said:


> It's 293K rials in open market. Second worse currency in the world, first one being their friend Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) exchange rates in Iran's free market
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) Exchange Rates and Gold Price in Iran's Free Market. Get Iranian Rial rates, charts, and IRR currency converter.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonbast.com


Iranian currency hasn't changed since Afsharid Empire (450 years) .

Unlike countries like Turkey and many others we haven't deleted many Zeros.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> This will help..
> View attachment 798283


دل کے خوش رکھنے کو غالبؔ یہ خیال اچھا ہے


----------



## sha ah

Covid 19 counts are down in Iran. Hopefully Iran can avoid another wave. This latest mutation, Omnicron, is a disaster. In Germany they are imposing lockdowns on unvaccinated individuals. They can only leave their homes for work or to purchase food. They are even considering mandatory vaccinations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Battlion25 said:


> How long are this Qanat systems? Is it only from the river to the ancient cities or is it kilometers long thru out the country?


It's not from river it's from mountainous area to the central Iran and think about several hundred of kilometers.


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> This latest mutation, Omnicron, is a disaster.


We don't know that yet. Do we? Germany and Europe are taking precautionary actions. 
I've heard that it's actually weaker than other variants of covid and most infected people are asymptomatic. If so, then it could be thought of as nature vaccinating nations that cannot afford massive vaccine programs. It could lead to free herd immunity. Hopefully, some variant of covid in near future would do this.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

_Hackers targeting and stealing billions from Iranian citizens in texting scheme 

Financially motivated hackers likely based in Iran are successfully targeting and stealing billions in currency from Iranian civilians through a texting campaign, new research released Wednesday found._
Israeli-American cybersecurity company Check Point Research found evidence that tens of thousands of Iranians had been targeted in the scheme, which involved the hackers sending texts to Android users that impersonated branches of the Iranian government.

The texts prompted victims to download malicious applications that then steal credit card information and two-factor authentication codes, with the infected devices then used as bots by the hackers to spread the campaign further. The average victim lost between $1,000 and $2,000, and the Check Point researchers found that the stolen data was easily accessible online to third parties.

"The general population of Iran is in a growing situation where cyberattacks significantly impact day-to-day lives," Alexandra Gofman, the threat intelligence team leader at Check Point Software, said in a quote provided to The Hill. "We believe these recent cyberattacks to be financially motivated and a form of pure cybercrime. We suspect the threat actors involved are likely from Iran itself."

The new research was released months after Check Point Research published separate findings tying cyberattacks on Iran's railroad system and its Ministry of Roads and Urbanization to a hacking group known as "Indra," which Check Point concluded was likely not controlled by a nation state and was opposed to the Iranian government.


Gofman noted that while the new findings were not directly connected to the Indra hacking group, both incidents highlighted the "significant damage" cyberattacks could do to the Iranian population.

"The velocity and spread of these cyberattacks are unprecedented. It's an example of a monetarily-successful campaign aimed at the general public," Gofman stressed. "The campaign exploits social engineering and causes major financial loss to its victims, despite the low quality and technical simplicity of its tools."

The report from Check Point noted that while there are steps to take that can prevent Android devices from being compromised, such as only downloading applications on official stores, it was critical to raise awareness about SMS-phishing threats among the public.

"Although these specific campaigns are widespread in Iran, they can take place in any other part of the world," Gofman said. "I think it's important to raise awareness of social engineering schemes that are employed by malicious actors."

Copied from 
https://www.yahoo.com/ 

Is this news true?


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> _Hackers targeting and stealing billions from Iranian citizens in texting scheme
> 
> Financially motivated hackers likely based in Iran are successfully targeting and stealing billions in currency from Iranian civilians through a texting campaign, new research released Wednesday found._
> Israeli-American cybersecurity company Check Point Research found evidence that tens of thousands of Iranians had been targeted in the scheme, which involved the hackers sending texts to Android users that impersonated branches of the Iranian government.
> 
> The texts prompted victims to download malicious applications that then steal credit card information and two-factor authentication codes, with the infected devices then used as bots by the hackers to spread the campaign further. The average victim lost between $1,000 and $2,000, and the Check Point researchers found that the stolen data was easily accessible online to third parties.
> 
> "The general population of Iran is in a growing situation where cyberattacks significantly impact day-to-day lives," Alexandra Gofman, the threat intelligence team leader at Check Point Software, said in a quote provided to The Hill. "We believe these recent cyberattacks to be financially motivated and a form of pure cybercrime. We suspect the threat actors involved are likely from Iran itself."
> 
> The new research was released months after Check Point Research published separate findings tying cyberattacks on Iran's railroad system and its Ministry of Roads and Urbanization to a hacking group known as "Indra," which Check Point concluded was likely not controlled by a nation state and was opposed to the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> Gofman noted that while the new findings were not directly connected to the Indra hacking group, both incidents highlighted the "significant damage" cyberattacks could do to the Iranian population.
> 
> "The velocity and spread of these cyberattacks are unprecedented. It's an example of a monetarily-successful campaign aimed at the general public," Gofman stressed. "The campaign exploits social engineering and causes major financial loss to its victims, despite the low quality and technical simplicity of its tools."
> 
> The report from Check Point noted that while there are steps to take that can prevent Android devices from being compromised, such as only downloading applications on official stores, it was critical to raise awareness about SMS-phishing threats among the public.
> 
> "Although these specific campaigns are widespread in Iran, they can take place in any other part of the world," Gofman said. "I think it's important to raise awareness of social engineering schemes that are employed by malicious actors."
> 
> Copied from
> https://www.yahoo.com/
> 
> Is this news true?


It might be. It's probably phishing attacks. Nothing major or serious.


----------



## aryobarzan

@QWECXZ ,,,before I forget I like to thank you for raising objection to what that Pakistani member said in that other thread. I have never met a Pakistani that I did not like..I even had one working for me in my team in here. All very polite and nice people..This individual who out of a blue became personal with me is product of his upbringing and full of hatred towards Iranians and best way is to simply brush him away ...every nationality has those kinds .Keep up the good work, I admire how you can go toe to toe with some of them for so long....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Covid 19 counts are down in Iran. Hopefully Iran can avoid another wave. This latest mutation, Omnicron, is a disaster. In Germany they are imposing lockdowns on unvaccinated individuals. They can only leave their homes for work or to purchase food. They are even considering mandatory vaccinations.
> 
> View attachment 798304
> View attachment 798305



omicron


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466293256908648451


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466357919662981124


----------



## sha ah

The worst performing currency this year is the Turkish Lira but as the other members pointed out, a countries exchange rate is not necessarily an indication of a nations economic situation.

Also the nominal rate is not an indication of a nations economic prowess. For example, currently 1 US Dollar equals 21 Mexican Peso or 113 Japanese Yen. However that does not mean that the Mexican Peso is stronger than the Yen or that Mexico's economy is not superior to Japan's.

As I pointed out, Pakistan. Is currently seeking loans to pay off previous loans. After being refused by the IMF and China, Imran Khan tried to borrow money from Pakistans central bank by taking their profits for the year, however the IMF, who control Pakistan's central bank refused.

Say what you want about Iran but I don't see Iran begging the world for new loans to pay off old loans. Also Iran's banking sector is not controlled by foreign institutions.

Recently Iran's economy surpassed Saudi Arabia and Turkey to become the 17th largest in the world and despite harsh sanctions, Iran's economy is growing. 



Valar. said:


> It's 293K rials in open market. Second worse currency in the world, first one being their friend Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) exchange rates in Iran's free market
> 
> 
> Live Iranian Rial (IRR) Exchange Rates and Gold Price in Iran's Free Market. Get Iranian Rial rates, charts, and IRR currency converter.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonbast.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Winter arrives in Iran... Tabriz in a snowy day

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

LOL poor Americans how did they manage this 

A military vehicle of the international coalition forces capsized during a raid on the house of "Saber Sinjar" in the city of Hajin, east of Deir Ezzor.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465647873371033606

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Talking about capsized vehicles here is a pass time in Iran that started in 1974...yes in my young foolish days in 1974 I did that with my "Paykan"..lol..glad to know that the tradition lives on..

Off-road racing in Iran:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## raptor22

SalarHaqq said:


> A brief side remark if I may. Politics and governance are no exact sciences. The historical predominance of experimental / hard science in Iranian culture (vis a vis humanities and social sciences in particular) has predisposed many, including officials, to this belief. However it is fundamentally flawed. One will never be able to manage a polity, no matter of which size, in ways akin to how production processes in a lab, a factory, a powerplant etc are managed. And none of the disciplines which come into play in governance are exact sciences - and this includes economics.
> 
> I remember how years ago, a liberal inclined official and technocrat like Ali Akbar Salehi on national TV was suggesting that economy is a "science" and that therefore, there's an indisputable path to follow for the government in terms of macroeconomic policy, a path supposedly laid out by the "scientific" findings of the economic discipline... But politics and governance by their very essence have a transcending dimension to them, something which doesn't play out on the physical level. And the fact is that the (liberal capitalist) economic models in use aren't completely based on actual conditions but on theoretical, extrapolated ones that never apply to the letter in human reality. At the end of the day, economics remain a social, inter-human activity with all its imperfections relative to theory, with its ambiguities, paradoxes, and above all, with its natural generation of controversy and plurality of competing views and conceptions. There is no clear cut, fool proof, scientifically determined answer to most major economic issues facing human society.
> 
> The Prince (shahryar) has no "scientifically" prescribed and pre-established formula at his disposal by which to govern the City (shahr / polis). There is no mathematical, physical, biological etc solution to matters of governance, and there never will be.


Thanks for your reply but what I said was "usage of science" not saying "politics and governance are exact sciences" ... and I added " usage of science, reason and other experiences to fathom the real reason behind problems and find the solution " ...
Moreover excluding science from our governance has resulted in one inevitable naked brutal fact that 85 million people felt it with their own flesh and blood in the past decade ... decreed 1$=1226T in 1391 could not challenge fundamental truth of economy in the same way decreed 1$=4200T in 1397 that failed miserably too... and believe me that is pure science, by defying and denying it and doing one mistake over and over you'd always get same answer as we've all got .. and truth is parading before our eyes and worse yet to come.
Therefore There is mathematical, physical, biological etc solution to matters of governance next to other approches , we need just to embrace it ... Shah didn't and fell for "Dutch disease" as he called economists idiots ...
Funny part is still and despite all headache we've got. no matter how it ends we wanna ignore simple principles .... 
P.s: we don't live in void and if no mathematical, physical, biological etc solution guide us to matters of governance then what would be that beacon of hope to go after?


----------



## aryobarzan

Interesting fact...
Data is a bit old..no data for China and India .




Written byDEBASMITA CHATTERJEE | Last Modified 30-11-2021 | 20 COMMENTS

*Top 10 Countries That Produce The Most Engineers – Check Here*




Engineers play an imperative role by the discoveries of science to improve the quality of life. Let’s have a look on top 10 countries that produce the most engineers.
The countries like the United States, Japan, and other developed nations produced the best part of the world’s graduates over past few decades. Now, the trends have started to change and the world has witnessed that a significant number of new engineering, construction, and manufacturing graduates appear from the emerging and developing countries.


*1. Russia*
According to the Statistics of UNESCO Institute, the country which contributes the highest number of engineering graduates per year, is Russia. According to the report, Russia accomplishes almost half a million engineering graduates every year. The United States and Iran those are producing a quarter of million engineering graduates for each year.
*LEARN EXAM CONCEPTS ON EMBIBE*
*2 . The United States of America*




The USA stands on the second particle to provide many engineering graduates. The country concentrates on the goals of industrialization and As the country needs a tech-savvy force to accomplish the goals of industrialization, and that nation creates the excitement and make a rewarding future for a scientist or engineer.
*3. Iran*
Iran, being a developing country, acquires the third spot because of its modern technical expertise and sound infrastructure. Among the many misconceptions about Iran, such as the poor stature of women. *The surprising truth is that, from 233,695 engineering graduates in Iran, 70% of them are women. It is a higher percent than in any other country.*


*4. Japan*




This is a known fact that Japan is the most technologically advanced countries in the world. Engineering jobs are among the top rated job in Japan and the country targets enough graduates to fill the open vacancies.
*PRACTICE EXAM QUESTIONS*
*5. South Korea*



South Korea’s economy—showcased engineering as a very prestigious profession fundamental to the nation’s success.Engineers are in the high demand across every sector of South Korea. Lots of organizations are developing their innovative and creative solution to make their product attractive with the help of engineers.
*6. Indonesia*




Indonesia is estimated to carry the annual shortage of around 30,000 engineering graduates per year.This developing country is concentrating much to build engineers. The number of Annual Engineering graduates are 140,169 /year.


*7. Ukraine*
The developing country like Ukraine increases its engineering graduates. The opportunity of IT employment is rising in Ukraine. The IT industry is growing 10%- 15% in a year in Ukraine. As per the report, it produces 130,391 engineer graduates in a year.
*ATTEMPT MOCK TESTS*
*8. Mexico*
Mexico has shown a surprising engineering strength.The country has almost 5 engineering students per among 1,000 people. It had 579,814 students enrolled in engineering programs in 2011, and the enrollment for engineering is increasing now.
*9. France*




France is increasing the enrollment of engineering students.French engineering programs are well-known for their rigorous curricula aimed at positioning graduates for successful careers following graduation. They also integrate business training, foreign language study, and communication skills for delivering creative solutions to some of the today’s most complex challenges.
*10. Vietnam*
Apart from the United States and Japan, the developed country Vietnam has also made it into the top 10, producing 140,000 and 100,000 engineering graduates each year respectively. Vietnam has a large range of _engineering job opportunity _including mechanical, civil, environmental, electrical and industrial engineering.
*Countries with the most engineering graduates
Countries * *No. of Engineering Graduates (approx)*

Russian Federation454,436United States237,826Iran233,695Japan168,214South Korea147,858Indonesia140,169Ukraine130,391Mexico113,944France104,746Vietnam100,390
That top Ten countries are shining towards the advancement of technology and new discoveries of science and technology. That leads better prospect for engineers across the globe in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Battlion25 said:


> How long are this Qanat systems? Is it only from the river to the ancient cities or is it kilometers long thru out the country?



Some are hundreds of kilometers long. It's a comprehensive system all over the country.

----------



raptor22 said:


> Thanks for your reply but what I said was "usage of science" not saying "politics and governance are exact sciences" ... and I added " usage of science, reason and other experiences to fathom the real reason behind problems and find the solution " ...
> Moreover excluding science from our governance has resulted in one inevitable naked brutal fact that 85 million people felt it with their own flesh and blood in the past decade ... decreed 1$=1226T in 1391 could not challenge fundamental truth of economy in the same way decreed 1$=4200T in 1397 that failed miserably too... and believe me that is pure science, by defying and denying it and doing one mistake over and over you'd always get same answer as we've all got .. and truth is parading before our eyes and worse yet to come.
> Therefore There is mathematical, physical, biological etc solution to matters of governance next to other approches , we need just to embrace it ... Shah didn't and fell for "Dutch disease" as he called economists idiots ...
> Funny part is still and despite all headache we've got. no matter how it ends we wanna ignore simple principles ....
> P.s: we don't live in void and if no mathematical, physical, biological etc solution guide us to matters of governance then what would be that beacon of hope to go after?



See, that's exactly my point: no exact science can apply in matters of governance. If you mean human science or social science, then I will agree - however, these are not exact or hard sciences, meaning that for almost every topic at hand relevant to governance and policy making, we will have be several competing theories to choose from.

Case in point, the example of the twin exchange rate. No single economic theory qualifies as unchallenged "truth" in this regard. Here as in other economic areas, the Friedman / Hayek Chicago school of neo-classic, monetarist economics is far from the only approach in existence - thank God.

I'll submit that there's nothing wrong with a government-sponsored, parallel exchange rate - *as long as* it is used exclusively for importing basic needs of the masses, such as wheat for instance. And even then, priority should be given to boosting domestic production and attaining self-sufficiency (again) - for when it comes to these elementary products and to food security for example, competitivity as prescribed by classic economic theory does not matter anymore because at this point it turns into a *national security* issue (those who had no second thought about seeking to prevent Iran from importing medicine will try their best to block food from reaching Iran).

All issues with the twin exchange rate stem from the fact that these subsidized dollars were made available to any corrupt trader with the right connections and for any sorts of imports. Of course this must stop. But that doesn't mean the subsidized exchange rate should be abolished altogether. No, it should be maintained but under strict public supervision, to make sure it is only and exclusively used for importing elementary goods consumed on a daily basis by the masses - not luxury items, nor all too specific ones that have no bearing on the everyday lives of ordinary citizens bearing the brunt of sanctions etc.

Furthermore, and against classic economic theory, I will advocate strict governmental price control for a limited number of basic consumer goods which the welfare of working classes depends on. In addition to rationing of these same goods, and the government directly selling these items to consumers. Because while some have decried flawed instances of privatization, privatization in general (whether flawed or not) isn't a solution to these particular issues: government intervention is. Indeed, the least intermediaries and middlemen you have, the least opportunities for corruption and unwarranted, artificial price increase.

The only viable formula for Iran to address the woes of the working class in the short run includes a revival of Jahade Keshavarzi. And that's what we're actually heading for right now under the Raisi administration - if liberal mafias are held in check, that is. I remember the 1980's and how despite war and sanctions, the pressure on the working class was relieved. Thanks to Jahad, thanks to rationing, thanks to direct distribution of basic consumer goods by the government. Heck, maybe social science is "experimental" after all (just kidding)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Turkish economy in trouble









Lira crash slams Turkey’s factories, farmers and retailers


The rapid devaluation of Turkey’s lira is rippling throughout the country’s private sector.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Turkish economy in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lira crash slams Turkey’s factories, farmers and retailers
> 
> 
> The rapid devaluation of Turkey’s lira is rippling throughout the country’s private sector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


The more a country relies on imports the more a devaluation of currency will affect them..In case of Iran we were not relying too much on imports but for Turkey I recall for every $100 that they export they import $120 (negative trade balance) so imagine they now have to buy $$ for imports at such devalued currency. Also they have to service their huge foreign debt (pay interest) again at devalued currency,,it must hurt.


----------



## QWECXZ

دوباره مثل اینکه زمان احمدی‌نژاد داره تکرار می‌شه
گفتگوها داره به سمت زمان احمدی‌نژاد و جلیلی می‌ره
اما باید حتماً در کنار این سبک گفتگو آمادگی تنش‌های سطح بالا رو هم داشته باشیم
به احتمال خیلی زیاد تحریم‌ها بر می‌گردن و باید براش برنامه داشته باشیم

حقیقت این هست که دست ایران نسبت به زمان احمدی‌نژاد خیلی پرتر نیست
از نظر مواد غنی شده که دستمون خالی‌تر شده. اون زمان ۱۳ تن اورانیوم ۳/۵ درصد داشتیم و الان کمتر از ۳ تن (البته این بار تا ۴/۵ درصد غنی کردیم که خودش مهمه)
اما در ازاش اورانیوم ۲۰ درصد بیشتری داریم که همین باعث ترس آمریکا و اروپا شده
اورانیوم ۶۰ درصد هم داریم که رسماً یعنی تنها کشور غیراتمی هستیم که این اندازه اورانیوم ۶۰ درصد داره

اما مهم‌ترین کارت بازی ما سانتریفیوژهای نسل ۶ ایران هستند
سانتریفیوژهای آی‌آر۶ و اورانیوم ۲۰ درصد و ۶۰ درصد ایران برگ‌های برنده این بار ایران هستند

در کنارش راکتور هسته‌ای اراک که یکی از مهم‌ترین برگ‌ها بود رو متاسفانه از دست دادیم

در نتیجه می‌شه گفت دستمون یه مقدار خالی‌تر هست و شاید یه جورایی تعداد کارت‌های کمتری داریم
اما در ازاش ۲ کارتی که قبلاً داشتیم الان خطرناک‌تر شدن
البته یک کارت جدید هم به نام فلز اورانیوم اضافه شده که فعلاً هنوز در حدی نیست که بشه تو مذاکرات به کارش برد
و البته تو بحث موشکی هم خرمشهر-۲ رو داریم که راحت می‌تونه حتی یه کلاهک هسته‌ای آن چنان مینیاتوریزه نشده (در حد مارک ۶ یا ۷ آمریکا تو دهه ۵۰ میلادی) با همون پلان برنامه آماد تو ۲۰۰۳ رو به اسرائیل ببره. همون نقشه آماد رو برن جلو راحت می‌شه چند تا کلاهک ساخت که موشک‌های فعلی ما می‌تونند حملش کنند. به خصوص سجیل-۲ و خرمشهر​


----------



## waz

QWECXZ said:


> Historically, Iran has been the result of the unification of Iranic people throughout history in different periods of time: Medes, Persians, Parthians, Scythians, etc. The notion of Iranic peoples has changed and it might be disputed by some, but it is a well-established fact in geography and demography. The majority of Pakistani people are Iranic peoples. They are not Iranian by nationality, but linguistically and culturally, they do share tremendously with Iran. This is reflected in your poetry and even national anthem as well as other areas of your culture.



Good post brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

waz said:


> Good post brother.


Thank you, brother.

By the way, I have been thinking about a sticky thread for Iranian Music in this section. Can we have a sticky thread for that? It would change the mood and make things calmer, friendlier and less hostile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

یه فیلمی از دکتر اجتهادی دانشکده فیزیک امید دانا گذاشته که نشون دهنده متاسفانه همه مشکلات کشور در یک تصویر هست
علی‌اکبر صالحی هم از همین قماش بود
برگشته می‌گه انرژی هسته‌ای یک تکنولوژی مرده هست
یه جاش داشت می‌گفت اگه جای غنی‌سازی روی فیوژن کار کرده بودیم بهتر بود بعد خودش فهمید چقدر کس شعر گفته سریع حرفش رو قطع کرد ادامه نداد
خوب می‌فهمه داره چرت می‌گه
خیلی خیلی خوب می‌فهمه
سیستم باید این آشغال‌ها رو پاک سازی کنه
دوباره یک انقلاب فرهنگی نیاز داریم
انقدر دانشجوهای عالی تو شریف داریم که آرزوی هیات علمی شدن دارن
اما اکثر دانشکده‌های شریف چندین سال هست که هیات علمی جدید یا نگرفتن یا خیلی خیلی سخت می‌گیرن
این آشغال‌ها رو باید ریخت دور. دانش خاصی هم ندارن که نشه جایگزین کرد. یک لیست بسیار بلندی از دانشجوهای خوب هستند که می‌تونند جذب بشن​



متاسفانه بیشتر بچه‌ها هم نمی‌تونند چیزی بگن چون اگه طرف رو یادش بمونه آخر ترم موقعی که می‌خواد نمودار بزنه از خجالتت در میاد. امتحان‌های شریف هم انقدر سخت هست که هر چقدر هم بخونی آخر سر برای بیشتر درس‌ها می‌ره روی نمودار​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> The more a country relies on imports the more a devaluation of currency will affect them..In case of Iran we were not relying too much on imports but for Turkey I recall for every $100 that they export they import $120 (negative trade balance) so imagine they now have to buy $$ for imports at such devalued currency. Also they have to service their huge foreign debt (pay interest) again at devalued currency,,it must hurt.


it was also the case with us , but in last 10 to 12 year the sanction changed us but we are still have an Achilles heel and that's semiconductor industry. we may for go consumer level semiconductors for now but we must be able to meet our industries need and sadly t seems nobody think about that more than 90% of the chips used in industry are made with processes that is not out of our reach but.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

@Shawnee 

دیدی کرش بزرگی که بهت گفتم اتفاق افتاد؟
بیت کوین نزدیک ۳۵ درصد از ارزش خودش رو تو کمتر از یک ماه از دست داده

احتمال داره برگرده زیر ۱۰ هزار دلار​


----------



## waz

QWECXZ said:


> Thank you, brother.
> 
> By the way, I have been thinking about a sticky thread for Iranian Music in this section. Can we have a sticky thread for that? It would change the mood and make things calmer, friendlier and less hostile.



Yes of course. Make the the thread and I shall 'sticky' it. 

This is one of my fav of modern times, the lead singer is talented beyond belief and his instrument playing is so brilliant old school;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

waz said:


> Yes of course. Make the the thread and I shall 'sticky' it.
> 
> This is one of my fav of modern times, the lead singer is talented beyond belief and his instrument playing is so brilliant old school;


Thank you, brother. Will do soon.

I hope we would do the same in other sections as well. I would be happy to listen to Pakistani music. After all, the thing that distinguishes PDF from other military forums is the possibility of cultural exchange with people from other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## waz

QWECXZ said:


> Thank you, brother. Will do soon.
> 
> I hope we would do the same in other sections as well. I would be happy to listen to Pakistani music. After all, the thing that distinguishes PDF from other military forums is the possibility of cultural exchange with people from other countries.



Yes do let me know bro. 
And you are right, cultural exchange makes this place different. We already have similar threads in other sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

aryobarzan said:


> Interesting fact...
> Data is a bit old..no data for China and India .
> View attachment 798565
> 
> Written byDEBASMITA CHATTERJEE | Last Modified 30-11-2021 | 20 COMMENTS
> 
> *Top 10 Countries That Produce The Most Engineers – Check Here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engineers play an imperative role by the discoveries of science to improve the quality of life. Let’s have a look on top 10 countries that produce the most engineers.
> The countries like the United States, Japan, and other developed nations produced the best part of the world’s graduates over past few decades. Now, the trends have started to change and the world has witnessed that a significant number of new engineering, construction, and manufacturing graduates appear from the emerging and developing countries.
> 
> 
> *1. Russia*
> According to the Statistics of UNESCO Institute, the country which contributes the highest number of engineering graduates per year, is Russia. According to the report, Russia accomplishes almost half a million engineering graduates every year. The United States and Iran those are producing a quarter of million engineering graduates for each year.
> *LEARN EXAM CONCEPTS ON EMBIBE*
> *2 . The United States of America*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The USA stands on the second particle to provide many engineering graduates. The country concentrates on the goals of industrialization and As the country needs a tech-savvy force to accomplish the goals of industrialization, and that nation creates the excitement and make a rewarding future for a scientist or engineer.
> *3. Iran*
> Iran, being a developing country, acquires the third spot because of its modern technical expertise and sound infrastructure. Among the many misconceptions about Iran, such as the poor stature of women. *The surprising truth is that, from 233,695 engineering graduates in Iran, 70% of them are women. It is a higher percent than in any other country.*
> 
> 
> *4. Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a known fact that Japan is the most technologically advanced countries in the world. Engineering jobs are among the top rated job in Japan and the country targets enough graduates to fill the open vacancies.
> *PRACTICE EXAM QUESTIONS*
> *5. South Korea*
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea’s economy—showcased engineering as a very prestigious profession fundamental to the nation’s success.Engineers are in the high demand across every sector of South Korea. Lots of organizations are developing their innovative and creative solution to make their product attractive with the help of engineers.
> *6. Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia is estimated to carry the annual shortage of around 30,000 engineering graduates per year.This developing country is concentrating much to build engineers. The number of Annual Engineering graduates are 140,169 /year.
> 
> 
> *7. Ukraine*
> The developing country like Ukraine increases its engineering graduates. The opportunity of IT employment is rising in Ukraine. The IT industry is growing 10%- 15% in a year in Ukraine. As per the report, it produces 130,391 engineer graduates in a year.
> *ATTEMPT MOCK TESTS*
> *8. Mexico*
> Mexico has shown a surprising engineering strength.The country has almost 5 engineering students per among 1,000 people. It had 579,814 students enrolled in engineering programs in 2011, and the enrollment for engineering is increasing now.
> *9. France*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France is increasing the enrollment of engineering students.French engineering programs are well-known for their rigorous curricula aimed at positioning graduates for successful careers following graduation. They also integrate business training, foreign language study, and communication skills for delivering creative solutions to some of the today’s most complex challenges.
> *10. Vietnam*
> Apart from the United States and Japan, the developed country Vietnam has also made it into the top 10, producing 140,000 and 100,000 engineering graduates each year respectively. Vietnam has a large range of _engineering job opportunity _including mechanical, civil, environmental, electrical and industrial engineering.
> *Countries with the most engineering graduates
> Countries * *No. of Engineering Graduates (approx)*
> 
> Russian Federation454,436United States237,826Iran233,695Japan168,214South Korea147,858Indonesia140,169Ukraine130,391Mexico113,944France104,746Vietnam100,390
> That top Ten countries are shining towards the advancement of technology and new discoveries of science and technology. That leads better prospect for engineers across the globe in 2017.





Hack-Hook said:


> it was also the case with us , but in last 10 to 12 year the sanction changed us but we are still have an Achilles heel and that's semiconductor industry. we may for go consumer level semiconductors for now but we must be able to meet our industries need and sadly t seems nobody think about that more than 90% of the chips used in industry are made with processes that is not out of our reach but.....


You are right about semiconductor industry,,I am guessing that Iran uses outside (China) Fab lines for the actual fabrication (many countries do that) but the designs are done in Iran. Fab lines are so expensive and equipment so specialized that only few countries in the world have access to them..What Iran has on the military side is unknown but I think they use FPGAs a lot. These are chips that you can map your design (circuitry) on them by simply burning your design on to them (and that was 20 years ago when I left the field!) I am sure many more methods are available now.


----------



## aryobarzan

Randoms from Iran:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> یه فیلمی از دکتر اجتهادی دانشکده فیزیک امید دانا گذاشته که نشون دهنده متاسفانه همه مشکلات کشور در یک تصویر هست
> علی‌اکبر صالحی هم از همین قماش بود
> برگشته می‌گه انرژی هسته‌ای یک تکنولوژی مرده هست
> یه جاش داشت می‌گفت اگه جای غنی‌سازی روی فیوژن کار کرده بودیم بهتر بود بعد خودش فهمید چقدر کس شعر گفته سریع حرفش رو قطع کرد ادامه نداد
> خوب می‌فهمه داره چرت می‌گه
> خیلی خیلی خوب می‌فهمه
> سیستم باید این آشغال‌ها رو پاک سازی کنه
> دوباره یک انقلاب فرهنگی نیاز داریم
> انقدر دانشجوهای عالی تو شریف داریم که آرزوی هیات علمی شدن دارن
> اما اکثر دانشکده‌های شریف چندین سال هست که هیات علمی جدید یا نگرفتن یا خیلی خیلی سخت می‌گیرن
> این آشغال‌ها رو باید ریخت دور. دانش خاصی هم ندارن که نشه جایگزین کرد. یک لیست بسیار بلندی از دانشجوهای خوب هستند که می‌تونند جذب بشن​
> 
> 
> 
> متاسفانه بیشتر بچه‌ها هم نمی‌تونند چیزی بگن چون اگه طرف رو یادش بمونه آخر ترم موقعی که می‌خواد نمودار بزنه از خجالتت در میاد. امتحان‌های شریف هم انقدر سخت هست که هر چقدر هم بخونی آخر سر برای بیشتر درس‌ها می‌ره روی نمودار​



آ


QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> 
> دیدی کرش بزرگی که بهت گفتم اتفاق افتاد؟
> بیت کوین نزدیک ۳۵ درصد از ارزش خودش رو تو کمتر از یک ماه از دست داده
> 
> احتمال داره برگرده زیر ۱۰ هزار دلار​



کرش تعریف متفاوتی داره
اینها عادیه برای بیت
تا حالا امسال چند بار بالا پایین شده
اگر زیر ۲۰ برسه قبول کرشه

ببین
*طبق حرف تو الان در ۴۵ تو‌میفروشی و من دارم میخرم

متضاد همیم
قبوله؟*
ببینیم چی میشه

من 59 مقداری فروختم چون پیدا بود به ۴۵ تا ۵۰ میرسه

----------------------___________________
ببین این مال ۱ دسامبره
پیشبینی امروز

1 December
#BTC
#DAILY






بیتکوین در تایم فریم روزانه برخلاف دیدگاه عموم بنده پتانسیل یک ریزش میبینم مشروط براینکه در برگشت احتمالی بیتکوین بالای ۶۷ هزار اصلا قرار نگیرد.

با شرط ذکر شده هدف محدوده ۴۹_۵۰ هزار دلار مدنظر میباشد ولی اگر کاهش بیشتری رخ داد حمایت حدود ۴۵ هزار مهم خواهد بود.

@MrCrypto_Public


----------



## Shawnee

این نوسان ۶۳به ۵۳ و حالا ۴۵ چند بار رخ داده ---
این دو ماه

بهشت نوسانگیران شده
منم جزوشون

ولی شما میفروشین


----------



## Dariush the Great

@QWECXZ 
Khabargozari tabnak darbore yek enfejar dar natanz gozaresh dade. omidvaram ke sehat dashte bashe. JCPOA be tor kaamel dafn mishe va bahoone khoobi darim vase 90%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> @QWECXZ
> Khabargozari tabnak darbore yek enfejar dar natanz gozaresh dade. omidvaram ke sehat dashte bashe. JCPOA be tor kaamel dafn mishe va bahoone khoobi darim vase 90%


به نظر میاد یه پهپاد ناشناس بوده که توسط پدافند سرنگون نشده
اگه اینطوری باشه خیلی خوبه برای ما​


Shawnee said:


> این نوسان ۶۳به ۵۳ و حالا ۴۵ چند بار رخ داده ---
> این دو ماه
> 
> بهشت نوسانگیران شده
> منم جزوشون
> 
> ولی شما میفروشین


من کلاً تو کار فروش نیستم چون استراتژی ترید دارم. وقتی می‌بینم ریزش می‌کنه دستی که دارم رو می‌فروشم می‌رم نزدیک ساپورت دوباره جمع می‌کنم
امروز هم فقط ۳ - ۴ درصد ضرر کردم. واقعیت‌اش انتظار ریزش امروز رو کامل داشتم فقط احساس می‌کردم نهایت ۱۵ درصد بریزه اما ۲۰ درصد ریخت

من نمی‌دونم به کرش چی می‌گی اما چند صد میلیارد دلار سرمایه خارج شده تو این یک ماه. اگه تو بازار سهام یه کشور اتفاق افتاده بود اقتصاد اون کشور رو درگیر می‌کرد

بهرحال تا پایان ژانویه رو خیلی باید مراقب بود. احتمال کرش‌های خیلی سنگین ۲۰ درصد به بالا هم هست
شاید حتی تا فوریه بیت‌کوین بره دوباره زیر ۱۰ هزار دلار و ده‌ها ماه طول بکشه بیاد بالا دوباره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> به نظر میاد یه پهپاد ناشناس بوده که توسط پدافند سرنگون نشده
> اگه اینطوری باشه خیلی خوبه برای ما
> 
> من کلاً تو کار فروش نیستم چون استراتژی ترید دارم. وقتی می‌بینم ریزش می‌کنه دستی که دارم رو می‌فروشم می‌رم نزدیک ساپورت دوباره جمع می‌کنم
> امروز هم فقط ۳ - ۴ درصد ضرر کردم. واقعیت‌اش انتظار ریزش امروز رو کامل داشتم فقط احساس می‌کردم نهایت ۱۵ درصد بریزه اما ۲۰ درصد ریخت
> 
> من نمی‌دونم به کرش چی می‌گی اما چند صد میلیارد دلار سرمایه خارج شده تو این یک ماه. اگه تو بازار سهام یه کشور اتفاق افتاده بود اقتصاد اون کشور رو درگیر می‌کرد
> 
> بهرحال تا پایان ژانویه رو خیلی باید مراقب بود. احتمال کرش‌های خیلی سنگین ۲۰ درصد به بالا هم هست
> شاید حتی تا فوریه بیت‌کوین بره دوباره زیر ۱۰ هزار دلار و ده‌ها ماه طول بکشه بیاد بالا دوباره​



Yellow is crash
Blue is not crash
Crash is more than normal correction and is followed by long Bearish cycle.
I don’t know why this is a question.


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> Yellow is crash
> Blue is not crash
> Crash is more than normal correction and is followed by long Bearish cycle.
> I don’t know why this is a question.
> 
> 
> View attachment 798967



من بهت گفتم این بازار نوسانگیرم کرده
من روی پلن بی شرط نبستم و به فرکتال و سایکل
اعتقاد قوی ندارم

من ۵۹ مقدار مهمی نقد کردم
برات پیشبینی از چهار روز پیش گذاشتم
آماده بودم برای ۵۳ تا ۴۵
یک سوم پولم رو دیشب خرید زدم

الان مقداری از خرید دیشب رو میخوام بفروشم که میشه ده درصد سود

من در ترس میخرم
در این پروسه کمی سود کردم
مدرکش رو میگذارم پایین نگی خالی بستم
ببین با این روش اولش ریختم ولی اخرش سود شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Yellow is crash
> Blue is not crash
> Crash is more than normal correction and is followed by long Bearish cycle.
> I don’t know why this is a question.
> 
> 
> View attachment 798967


داری از خودت حرف می‌سازی شانی
همه روزنامه‌ها هم دارن بهش می‌گن کرش. یعنی نشه فوربز رو هم قبول نداری؟​*$300 Billion Bitcoin And Crypto Price Crash After Stark Fed Warning—Ethereum, BNB, Solana, Cardano And XRP In Free Fall*

وقتی نزدیک یک سوم بازار تو یک ماه از بین رفته یعنی کرش
همین عدد بیشتر از ۳۰۰ میلیارد دلار ریزش هست. نزدیک ۳۵۰ میلیارد دلار که حتی از بودجه دولت ایران و چند کشور همسایه بیشتر هست
تازه هنوز شروعش هست. احتمال داره تا زیر ۱۰ هزار دلار هم بره

به نقد شدن ۳۵۰ میلیارد دلار پول می‌گی اصلاح؟؟؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> داری از خودت حرف می‌سازی شانی
> همه روزنامه‌ها هم دارن بهش می‌گن کرش. یعنی نشه فوربز رو هم قبول نداری؟​*$300 Billion Bitcoin And Crypto Price Crash After Stark Fed Warning—Ethereum, BNB, Solana, Cardano And XRP In Free Fall*
> 
> وقتی نزدیک یک سوم بازار تو یک ماه از بین رفته یعنی کرش
> همین عدد بیشتر از ۳۰۰ میلیارد دلار ریزش هست. نزدیک ۳۵۰ میلیارد دلار که حتی از بودجه دولت ایران و چند کشور همسایه بیشتر هست
> تازه هنوز شروعش هست. احتمال داره تا زیر ۱۰ هزار دلار هم بره
> 
> به نقد شدن ۳۵۰ میلیارد دلار پول می‌گی اصلاح؟؟؟​



اشتباه میگن عمدا یا سهوا
دنباش ترس و فاد اند
خداییش کدوم کرشه
ابی یا زرد

آبی کرشه؟؟؟؟






بعد تو نوسانگیری
چرا به حرف خودت که من زدی عمل نکردی و ادا رو 1.32 نخریدی
الان پانزده درصد تو سود بودی

اتر ده درصد تو سود بودی


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اشتباه میگن عمدا یا سهوا
> دنباش ترس و فاد اند
> خداییش کدوم کرشه
> ابی یا زرد
> 
> آبی کرشه؟؟؟؟
> 
> View attachment 798972
> 
> 
> بعد تو نوسانگیری
> چرا به حرف خودت که من زدی عمل نکردی و ادا رو 1.32 نخریدی
> الان پانزده درصد تو سود بودی
> 
> اتر ده درصد تو سود بودی


اتفاقاً من امروز ۵۰۰ تا ایدا خریدم. البته سر ۴۳ هزار تومن سفارش گذاشته بودم (به ریال خریدم)
باید ارزون‌تر می‌خریدم اما موقع کرش پای سیستم نبودم
همین خریدهایی که تو سفارش داشتم باعث شده ۲ - ۳ درصد تو ضرر باشم. وگرنه الان ۲۰ درصد تو ضرر بودم

خدایی‌اش زمان زرد که می‌گی کل سرمایه‌ای که تو بیت‌کوین در گردش بود چقدر بود؟ ۱۰۰ میلیارد دلار بود؟ فکر کنم داری کرش خیلی سال پیش رو مثال می‌زنی
تازه شیب رو نگاه کن چند ماه طول کشیده​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اتفاقاً من امروز ۵۰۰ تا ایدا خریدم. البته سر ۴۳ هزار تومن سفارش گذاشته بودم (به ریال خریدم)
> باید ارزون‌تر می‌خریدم اما موقع کرش پای سیستم نبودم
> همین خریدهایی که تو سفارش داشتم باعث شده ۲ - ۳ درصد تو ضرر باشم. وگرنه الان ۲۰ درصد تو ضرر بودم
> 
> خدایی‌اش زمان زرد که می‌گی کل سرمایه‌ای که تو بیت‌کوین در گردش بود چقدر بود؟ ۱۰۰ میلیارد دلار بود؟​



خوبه خرید زدی

باز بالا میره
خیلی ها منتظرن ۵۹ بفروشن
زهر بدی میریزن 
چون زخم بدی خوردن

من کمی قبلتر مقداری نقد میکنم
تا زهر فروشنده زخم خورده کم شه

میزان ترس بازار خیلی عالیه
زهر فروشنده کم شه باز میره بالا

نهنگ ها منتظرن زهرشو بگیرن


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> خوبه خرید زدی
> 
> باز بالا میره
> خیلی ها منتظرن ۵۹ بفروشن
> زهر بدی میریزن
> چون زخم بدی خوردن
> 
> من کمی قبلتر مقداری نقد میکنم
> تا زهر فروشنده زخم خورده کم شه
> 
> میزان ترس بازار خیلی عالیه
> زهر فروشنده کم شه باز میره بالا
> 
> نهنگ ها منتظرن زهرشو بگیرن


من همیشه یه درصدی از سرمایه‌ام رو آزاد می‌ذارم که سفارش بذارم برای کرش
این سری انتظارم ۱۰ درصد و ۱۵ درصد بود و ۲۰ درصد هم تو بیت کوین سفارش داشتم اما پر نشد متاسفانه
اتریوم دلم می‌خواست سر ۱۲۰ میلیون بخرم که پر نشد
زمانی که بازار کرش می‌کنه قیمت تتر می‌ره بالا چون تقاضا زیاد می‌شه
کرش‌ها به ریال معمولاً کمتر نوسان می‌کنند
دیروز هم به خاطر بحث برجام دلار هزار تومن تقریباً گرون‌تر شد

من اگه بازار برگرده بالا به شرایط پریروز دوباره می‌فروشم
همون هم خودش نزدیک ۱۰ - ۱۵ درصد سود می‌شه برام کافی هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

_













_


----------



## Cthulhu

Iranitaakharin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466357919662981124


این چیه؟ یه بابایی سربازی اش تو نیرو هوایی بوده الان رفته آمریکا وصیت سرلشکر شهید خلعتبری دیگه چیچیه این بابا حاج حیدر هم حالش خوب نیستا


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من همیشه یه درصدی از سرمایه‌ام رو آزاد می‌ذارم که سفارش بذارم برای کرش
> این سری انتظارم ۱۰ درصد و ۱۵ درصد بود و ۲۰ درصد هم تو بیت کوین سفارش داشتم اما پر نشد متاسفانه
> اتریوم دلم می‌خواست سر ۱۲۰ میلیون بخرم که پر نشد
> زمانی که بازار کرش می‌کنه قیمت تتر می‌ره بالا چون تقاضا زیاد می‌شه
> کرش‌ها به ریال معمولاً کمتر نوسان می‌کنند
> دیروز هم به خاطر بحث برجام دلار هزار تومن تقریباً گرون‌تر شد
> 
> من اگه بازار برگرده بالا به شرایط پریروز دوباره می‌فروشم
> همون هم خودش نزدیک ۱۰ - ۱۵ درصد سود می‌شه برام کافی هست​



ظاهرا چند هفته ای توی کانال ۴۰ و ۵۰ میچرخیم
باید دید چطور ازش میشه استفاده کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

Cthulhu said:


> این چیه؟ یه بابایی سربازی اش تو نیرو هوایی بوده الان رفته آمریکا وصیت سرلشکر شهید خلعتبری دیگه چیچیه این بابا حاج حیدر هم حالش خوب نیستا



این یارو ستوان دوم بود 





__





Rank insignia of the Iranian military - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466295793825062916


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Iranian F-14 Tomcat Vs Saudi Arabian F-15 Eagle Persian Gulf Dogfight | DCS | - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> به نظر میاد یه پهپاد ناشناس بوده که توسط پدافند سرنگون نشده
> اگه اینطوری باشه خیلی خوبه برای ما​


Nemidoonam vali ghaziye boo dare. Agar faghat yek razmayeshi boode pas chera sedaye yek esabat mushak dar hava kole mantagharo larzoonde? Migan ke shishe khooneha dar mantaghe shekastand va baazi az darha ham az jashoon darumadan. Mage hamchin chizi emkan dare? Badesham, parvazha airlineha ro ghabl az test roye manteghe NOTAM nadadan.

Be har hal, aksha mahvareyi hame chi ro maloom mikone be zoodi.


----------



## Xerxes22

KT-1C said:


> Iran will sit on the middle finger if they try to play with the Talibs, those people don't know something called death, Iranian soldiers will runaway once they hear the Talibs are coming however I don't support going to war for stupid issues like border issues


Sounds like the delusion of a person who has only seen ACTION in MOVIES, LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ظاهرا چند هفته ای توی کانال ۴۰ و ۵۰ میچرخیم
> باید دید چطور ازش میشه استفاده کرد


موافقم. احتمالاً یکی دو هفته‌ای تو همین کانال ۴۵ تا ۵۵ باشه بعد بریزه تو ۳۵ تا ۴۵​


Dariush the Great said:


> Nemidoonam vali ghaziye boo dare. Agar faghat yek razmayeshi boode pas chera sedaye yek esabat mushak dar hava kole mantagharo larzoonde? Migan ke shishe khooneha dar mantaghe shekastand va baazi az darha ham az jashoon darumadan. Mage hamchin chizi emkan dare? Badesham, parvazha airlineha ro ghabl az test roye manteghe NOTAM nadadan.
> 
> Be har hal, aksha mahvareyi hame chi ro maloom mikone be zoodi.


بهرحال وقتی کلاهک موشک پدافند منفجر می‌شه موج انفجار می‌سازه که رسیدن امواج به شکل تغییرات فشار تو هوا باعث لرزش شیشه و درب و اینها می‌شه و صدا ترسناکی هم می‌ده. به خصوص که احتمال زیاد پدافند ارتفاع پست بوده و همین باعث می‌شه مردم صدا و موج رو قوی‌تر احساس کنند
اینی که نوتام ندادن نشون می‌ده از اشتباه هواپیمای اوکراینی هنوز درس نگرفتن
البته احتمال زیاد اون منطقه جز پرواز ممنوع هست و اصلاً هواپیماهای غیر نظامی حق پرواز تو اون زون رو به دلیل نزدیکی به تاسیاست هسته‌ای ندارن
شاید به خاطر اون نوتام نفرستادن چون کلاً اون منقطه پرواز ممنوع هست

یه پهپاد سیمرغ یا آرکیو۱۷۰ هم تو کوهرنگ سقوط کرده. البته لزوماً به هم دیگه مربوط نیستند اما جالبه​


----------



## Cthulhu

Iranitaakharin said:


> این یارو ستوان دوم بود
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rank insignia of the Iranian military - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466295793825062916


خوب باشه وقتی مدرک کارشناسی ارشد داشته باشی بری خدمت تو ارتش بهت درجه ستوان میدن این بابا یه اوسکلی هست با ارشد رفته سربازی شده ستوان 2 از کارکنان پایور نبوده.


----------



## aryobarzan

Amazing video of asteroids hitting moon (0.39 sec onwards)


https://media.mehrnews.com/d/2021/12/03/4/3977616_1080p.mp4


----------



## aryobarzan

After women's Ice Hockey team now Iran has Ice Hockey league...Watch out Canada they are coming for you..😜

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 925boy

KT-1C said:


> Iran will sit on the middle finger if they try to play with the Talibs, those people don't know something called death, Iranian soldiers will runaway once they hear the Talibs are coming however I don't support going to war for stupid issues like border issues


So Iranian soldiers who never ran from Saddam while they died for 8 years will run from rag tag taliban with no military capabilities compared to Iran?

If you hate Iran, at least have the balls to come out and say it.


Sainthood 101 said:


> Pak is a democracy, where people can/do protest...


How is Pakistan a democracy when the real power in Pakistan since creation of the Islamic Republic has been in the army? Some of you Pakistanis come on PDF to give us "marketing" as if we're that ignorant to fall for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

نیازمند یک رزمایش درست و درمون هستیم. هارت و پورت یه سری کشورها زیاد شده​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> نیازمند یک رزمایش درست و درمون هستیم. هارت و پورت یه سری کشورها زیاد شده​


Bikhial razmayesh dadash. 100ta razmayesh be andaze yek amaliate movafaghamiz arzesh nadare. 
chand sale ke yek amaliate movafagh nadashtim?


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Bikhial razmayesh dadash. 100ta razmayesh be andaze yek amaliate movafaghamiz arzesh nadare.
> chand sale ke yek amaliate movafagh nadashtim?


چه عملیات موفقی مثلاً؟
حماس دهن اسرائیل رو سرویس کرد طوری که بعد از یک هفته دنبال پایان جنگ بودن
تو جنگ دریایی که عملاً شکست خوردن و با اون همه لشکر کشی و پشتیبانی انگلیسی و رومانی و آمریکا هیچ غلطی نتونستند بکنند
دانشمند موشکی‌اشون رو که خونه‌اش رو آتش زدن با خانواده‌اش تو آتش سوخت

چه عملیاتی باید انجام بدیم دیگه؟

الان یه موشک اسرائیل زن با کلاهک سنگین‌تر گزینه خوبی هست
مثلاً ۴۰۰۰ کیلوگرم مستقیم به تل آویو
البته کسانی که تکنولوژی موشکی رو بهتر می‌دونند باید بگن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> After women's Ice Hockey team now Iran has Ice Hockey league...Watch out Canada they are coming for you..😜
> 
> View attachment 799112
> 
> View attachment 799118
> 
> View attachment 799113
> 
> View attachment 799114
> 
> View attachment 799115
> 
> View attachment 799116
> 
> View attachment 799117
> 
> View attachment 799119


I remember in 2019, Iranian Kabadi team came to Pakistan to participate in Kabadi world cup tournament.But they could not make it to finals.
Is Kabadi also famous in Iran? Why do you people not play cricket? All your neighbor countries (Pakistan, Afghanistan, India) are top teams in cricket.


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> چه عملیات موفقی مثلاً؟
> حماس دهن اسرائیل رو سرویس کرد طوری که بعد از یک هفته دنبال پایان جنگ بودن
> تو جنگ دریایی که عملاً شکست خوردن و با اون همه لشکر کشی و پشتیبانی انگلیسی و رومانی و آمریکا هیچ غلطی نتونستند بکنند
> دانشمند موشکی‌اشون رو که خونه‌اش رو آتش زدن با خانواده‌اش تو آتش سوخت
> 
> چه عملیاتی باید انجام بدیم دیگه؟​


Man ziad alagheyi be conspiracy nadaram. Too in donya por az technology hichi penhan nemimoone. Agar Iran amaliati anjam bede zood maloom mishe. Ma ta be hal hich zarbe mohkami be esrailiha nazadim. Hamle be keshti ke faghat sahebesh yek esrailiye, va koshtan yek romani ya yek britaniyay. In che no amaliyati hast? 
Daneshmand esraili? pirmarde 84 saale ro migi ke dar tazahorat sang be kalash khorde?








Israeli space scientist hurt in riot dies of injuries


An 84-year-old man who once headed Israel’s space agency has died of injuries sustained during riots that erupted across the country last month




abcnews.go.com





Hamas ham jang khodesh ro dare ba esrail. 

Porseshe man hanuz sare jashe. che no amaliyate movafagh amizi ma anjam dadim ta behal? raise mossad ro koshtim? ya yek mantaghe hasas nezami ro dar esraeil bomb gozari kardim? ya az suriye beheshoon hamle kardim? man ke chizi nemibinam baradar.


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I remember in 2019, Iranian Kabadi team came to Pakistan to participate in Kabadi world cup tournament.But they could not make it to finals.
> Is Kabadi also famous in Iran? Why do you people not play cricket? All your neighbor countries (Pakistan, Afghanistan, India) are top teams in cricket.


It's not that famous (not as much as football, wrestling, volleyball, basketball, etc.) but Iran is 2nd after India in Kabbadi ranking.
And we don't play Cricket because unlike Pakistan, India and Afghanistan we were never a British colony.

By the way, are you sure it was 2019? There was no World Cup for Kabadi in 2019 according to Wikipedia. The last one was in 2016 and Iran did make it to the final match. Maybe there is more than one style and I'm confused? I don't know.



Dariush the Great said:


> Man ziad alagheyi be conspiracy nadaram. Too in donya por az technology hichi penhan nemimoone. Agar Iran amaliati anjam bede zood maloom mishe. Ma ta be hal hich zarbe mohkami be esrailiha nazadim. Hamle be keshti ke faghat sahebesh yek esrailiye, va koshtan yek romani ya yek britaniyay. In che no amaliyati hast?
> Daneshmand esraili? pirmarde 84 saale ro migi ke dar tazahorat sang be kalash khorde?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli space scientist hurt in riot dies of injuries
> 
> 
> An 84-year-old man who once headed Israel’s space agency has died of injuries sustained during riots that erupted across the country last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas ham jang khodesh ro dare ba esrail.
> 
> Porseshe man hanuz sare jashe. che no amaliyate movafagh amizi ma anjam dadim ta behal? raise mossad ro koshtim? ya yek mantaghe hasas nezami ro dar esraeil bomb gozari kardim? ya az suriye beheshoon hamle kardim? man ke chizi nemibinam baradar.


داستان جنگ کشتی‌ها که کاملاً عمومی هست. چه تئوری توطئه‌ای؟
یک دونه حمله نبود. یک زنجیره‌ای از حملات بود که آخرین‌اش رو ایران زد
قرار بود علیه ایران قطعنامه صادر کنند تو شورای امنیت که نتونستند

فیلم آتیش زدن خونه دانشمند موشکی اسرائیل رو هم خود اسرائیلی‌ها پخش کردن
یک نفر میاد کل حیاط خونه رو با بنزین اول خیس می‌کنه بعد روشن می‌کنه فرار می‌کنه
تئوری توطئه نیست

ضربات بسیار سختی خوردن اتفاقاً. منتهی انقدر کونده پررو هستند از رو نمی‌رن
البته هنوز گرم هستند. مثل روزهای اول ترور دانشمندان ایران که اولی رو ۱۴ سال بعد جمهوری اسلامی اعتراف کرد که ترور شده
برای ۱۴ سال می‌گفتند به مرگ عادی مرده
طرف رو با گاز رادیواکتیو کشته بودن تو دفترش. حالا چه گازی، کسی نمی‌دونه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> چه عملیات موفقی مثلاً؟
> حماس دهن اسرائیل رو سرویس کرد طوری که بعد از یک هفته دنبال پایان جنگ بودن
> تو جنگ دریایی که عملاً شکست خوردن و با اون همه لشکر کشی و پشتیبانی انگلیسی و رومانی و آمریکا هیچ غلطی نتونستند بکنند
> دانشمند موشکی‌اشون رو که خونه‌اش رو آتش زدن با خانواده‌اش تو آتش سوخت
> 
> چه عملیاتی باید انجام بدیم دیگه؟
> 
> الان یه موشک اسرائیل زن با کلاهک سنگین‌تر گزینه خوبی هست
> مثلاً ۴۰۰۰ کیلوگرم مستقیم به تل آویو
> البته کسانی که تکنولوژی موشکی رو بهتر می‌دونند باید بگن​



برای کانال سی اماده باش ولی
بیشتر از به کانال سی رفتن بیتکوین به کادوی کریسمس فک کن
بگذار ترسوها فرار کنن

این چن هفته هم چس نوسان میگیریم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467400304023027715

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> داستان جنگ کشتی‌ها که کاملاً عمومی هست. چه تئوری توطئه‌ای؟
> یک دونه حمله نبود. یک زنجیره‌ای از حملات بود که آخرین‌اش رو ایران زد
> قرار بود علیه ایران قطعنامه صادر کنند تو شورای امنیت که نتونستند
> 
> فیلم آتیش زدن خونه دانشمند موشکی اسرائیل رو هم خود اسرائیلی‌ها پخش کردن
> یک نفر میاد کل حیاط خونه رو با بنزین اول خیس می‌کنه بعد روشن می‌کنه فرار می‌کنه
> تئوری توطئه نیست
> 
> ضربات بسیار سختی خوردن اتفاقاً. منتهی انقدر کونده پررو هستند از رو نمی‌رن
> البته هنوز گرم هستند. مثل روزهای اول ترور دانشمندان ایران که اولی رو ۱۴ سال بعد جمهوری اسلامی اعتراف کرد که ترور شده
> برای ۱۴ سال می‌گفتند به مرگ عادی مرده
> طرف رو با گاز رادیواکتیو کشته بودن تو دفترش. حالا چه گازی، کسی نمی‌دونه​


Jang keshtiha tote nist. Vali zarbeyi anchenani ham nist. yaroo miliardere esraeili sahebe keshti hast. agar khesarat vared kardan maali yek piroozi mahsub mishe, besiar aali. vali be nazaram kheyli zaeefe. chizi ke moheme ta alan yek esraeili koshte nashode tavasote Iran. Be nazare man yek amaliate movafagh aamiz terrore yek mohre kelidi esraeili hast. dar dakhele esraeil ya kharej az esraeil. vali jumhori eslami jorate in kar ro nadare.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467400304023027715



Cloud seeding on Kuhrang 
It is the time
No other reason really to be on Kuhrang
Believable story


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Jang keshtiha tote nist. Vali zarbeyi anchenani ham nist. yaroo miliardere esraeili sahebe keshti hast. agar khesarat vared kardan maali yek piroozi mahsub mishe, besiar aali. vali be nazaram kheyli zaeefe. chizi ke moheme ta alan yek esraeili koshte nashode tavasote Iran. Be nazare man yek amaliate movafagh aamiz terrore yek mohre kelidi esraeili hast. dar dakhele esraeil ya kharej az esraeil. vali jumhori eslami jorate in kar ro nadare.


دانشمند موشکی اسرائیل که کشته شد مهره کلیدی برنامه موشکی اسرائیل بود

اتفاقاً جنگ کشتی‌ها رو اصلاً ساده نبین. اگه اون جنگ ادامه داشت و کم می‌آوردیم صادرات غیرنفتی و حتی صادرات نفت ما به چین آسیب می‌دید چون هیچ کسی حاضر نبود ریسک خرید از ما رو بپذیره. همین الانش ریسک بالا هست اما پیروزی تو جنگ کشتی‌ها باعث شده که الان اقتصاد رو به بهبود بره​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> دانشمند موشکی اسرائیل که کشته شد مهره کلیدی برنامه موشکی اسرائیل بود
> 
> اتفاقاً جنگ کشتی‌ها رو اصلاً ساده نبین. اگه اون جنگ ادامه داشت و کم می‌آوردیم صادرات غیرنفتی و حتی صادرات نفت ما به چین آسیب می‌دید چون هیچ کسی حاضر نبود ریسک خرید از ما رو بپذیره. همین الانش ریسک بالا هست اما پیروزی تو جنگ کشتی‌ها باعث شده که الان اقتصاد رو به بهبود بره​



دیروز با چاقو یه اسراییلی رو زدن
امروز یکی رو با ماشین زدن

هفته پیش سه تا رو با تفنگ زدن

این شدت یافتنش یعنی ایران


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467854941872087040

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Alleyways of Tehran in Fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

QWECXZ said:


> By the way, are you sure it was 2019? There was no World Cup for Kabadi in 2019 according to Wikipedia. The last one was in 2016 and Iran did make it to the final match. Maybe there is more than one style and I'm confused? I don't know


Oh sorry, it was held in 2020.
It was circle style world cup.

Our semi final was with Iran.






We won it by great margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

دوستان انگار فاحشه اروپایی ایالات متحده گفته پیشنهادات ایران مبنی بر راستی آزمایی رفع تحریم ها واقع بینانه نیست و ما با پیشنهادات منطقی ایران مخالفیم. 








بیانیه ادعایی آلمان درباره پیشنهادهای ایران در مذاکرات وین


سخنگوی وزارت خارجه آلمان در اظهاراتی ادعایی، پیشنهادهای ایران در مذاکرات وین را غیر قابل خواند.




www.mashreghnews.ir





جالب‌تر اینکه اصلاح طلبان کمپینی به راه انداخته اند که می‌گویند ظریف با چندنفر معدود توانست توافق کند اما تیم رئیسی با دهها نفر در این مسیر شکست خورده. 

غافل از اینکه تیم ظریف یک مشت کودن غربگرا بودند که با بله قربان گفتن به طرف غربی و ابراز آشکار ضعف و سستی باعث فرو رفتن کشور در باتلاق تورم و گرانی شدند. برخلاف توله سگ های ظریف که جز تسلیم شدن در برابر زیاده خواهی های طرف غربی راه دیگری بلد نبودند، تیم رئیسی متشکل از فیزیک دانان و سیاست مداران کار کشته است که هم منافع هسته ای و هم منافع اقتصادی را لحاظ کرده و امیتاز دهی بی مورد پرهیز می کنند. 

بهترین راه از بین بردن این تفاله برجام همین مسیری است که رئیسی انتخاب کرده. مذاکره کن، خواسته معقول داشته باش، اگر طرف مقابل قبول نکرد، به تخم چپ اسب زورو. 

انشالله پیشرفت های اقتصادی و هسته ای بعد از شاشیدن روی برجام حاصل خواهد شد. 

😁

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammed45 said:


> دوستان انگار فاحشه اروپایی ایالات متحده گفته پیشنهادات ایران مبنی بر راستی آزمایی رفع تحریم ها واقع بینانه نیست و ما با پیشنهادات منطقی ایران مخالفیم.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بیانیه ادعایی آلمان درباره پیشنهادهای ایران در مذاکرات وین
> 
> 
> سخنگوی وزارت خارجه آلمان در اظهاراتی ادعایی، پیشنهادهای ایران در مذاکرات وین را غیر قابل خواند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جالب‌تر اینکه اصلاح طلبان کمپینی به راه انداخته اند که می‌گویند ظریف با چندنفر معدود توانست توافق کند اما تیم رئیسی با دهها نفر در این مسیر شکست خورده.
> 
> غافل از اینکه تیم ظریف یک مشت کودن غربگرا بودند که با بله قربان گفتن به طرف غربی و ابراز آشکار ضعف و سستی باعث فرو رفتن کشور در باتلاق تورم و گرانی شدند. برخلاف توله سگ های ظریف که جز تسلیم شدن در برابر زیاده خواهی های طرف غربی راه دیگری بلد نبودند، تیم رئیسی متشکل از فیزیک دانان و سیاست مداران کار کشته است که هم منافع هسته ای و هم منافع اقتصادی را لحاظ کرده و امیتاز دهی بی مورد پرهیز می کنند.
> 
> بهترین راه از بین بردن این تفاله برجام همین مسیری است که رئیسی انتخاب کرده. مذاکره کن، خواسته معقول داشته باش، اگر طرف مقابل قبول نکرد، به تخم چپ اسب زورو.
> 
> انشالله پیشرفت های اقتصادی و هسته ای بعد از شاشیدن روی برجام حاصل خواهد شد.
> 
> 😁



دارم به این نتیجه میرسم خیلی از شاه دوست های لا مذهب و لامذهب های ملی گرا از اصلاح طلبها ی مذهبی و حتی خانواده امام برای ایران بهترند

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> دارم به این نتیجه میرسم خیلی از شاه دوست های لا مذهب و لامذهب های ملی گرا از اصلاح طلبها ی مذهبی و حتی خانواده امام برای ایران بهترند


شرافت که به مذهب نیست. انسان آزاده ممکنه لامذهب باشه ولی سگش شرف داره به مذهبی نماها

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammed45 said:


> شرافت که به مذهب نیست. انسان آزاده ممکنه لامذهب باشه ولی سگش شرف داره به مذهبی نماها



یعنی اگر مملکت بیست سال دست امید دانا بود از اینها دلسوزتر بود
اینها فقط خودشون رو چسبوندن به دوران طلایی عمام

داماد شاه سگش میرزه به دامادها و توله های اینها یا خود حضرت عمام

یکی از خوبی های دهه نود این بود عمام عمام گفتن ها تموم شد 
دیگه همه فهمیدن خمینی رید 
و حالا بقیه باید جون بکنن ریده مال خمینی رو جمع کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> دوستان انگار فاحشه اروپایی ایالات متحده گفته پیشنهادات ایران مبنی بر راستی آزمایی رفع تحریم ها واقع بینانه نیست و ما با پیشنهادات منطقی ایران مخالفیم.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بیانیه ادعایی آلمان درباره پیشنهادهای ایران در مذاکرات وین
> 
> 
> سخنگوی وزارت خارجه آلمان در اظهاراتی ادعایی، پیشنهادهای ایران در مذاکرات وین را غیر قابل خواند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جالب‌تر اینکه اصلاح طلبان کمپینی به راه انداخته اند که می‌گویند ظریف با چندنفر معدود توانست توافق کند اما تیم رئیسی با دهها نفر در این مسیر شکست خورده.
> 
> غافل از اینکه تیم ظریف یک مشت کودن غربگرا بودند که با بله قربان گفتن به طرف غربی و ابراز آشکار ضعف و سستی باعث فرو رفتن کشور در باتلاق تورم و گرانی شدند. برخلاف توله سگ های ظریف که جز تسلیم شدن در برابر زیاده خواهی های طرف غربی راه دیگری بلد نبودند، تیم رئیسی متشکل از فیزیک دانان و سیاست مداران کار کشته است که هم منافع هسته ای و هم منافع اقتصادی را لحاظ کرده و امیتاز دهی بی مورد پرهیز می کنند.
> 
> بهترین راه از بین بردن این تفاله برجام همین مسیری است که رئیسی انتخاب کرده. مذاکره کن، خواسته معقول داشته باش، اگر طرف مقابل قبول نکرد، به تخم چپ اسب زورو.
> 
> انشالله پیشرفت های اقتصادی و هسته ای بعد از شاشیدن روی برجام حاصل خواهد شد.
> 
> 😁


اون توافقی که ظریف کرد رو اگه یه مشت پیرمرد ۸۰ - ۹۰ ساله بی‌سواد از ته اتوبان زاهدان هم پیدا می‌کردیم می‌فرستادیم می‌تونستند توافق کنند
عملاً همه چیز رو داد رفت. ۱۳ تن اورانیوم غنی شده رو نصفی فرستادن روسیه و نصفی رو اکسید کردن که معلوم هم نشد این اورانیوم اوکسید شده آخرسر استفاده شد در ایران یا اون رو هم فرستادن روسیه آخرسر. چند ده کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۰ درصد رو رقیق کردن به ۳/۵ درصد که خودش خیانت کوچیکی نبود (هنوز بعد از ۳ سال خروج ترامپ از برجام نتونستیم به میزان قبل از برجام اورانیوم غنی شده ذخیره کنیم)
آب سنگین تولیدی ایران رو که مجبور شدیم تو برجام صادر کنیم به قیمتی که میانگین بازار جهانی تعیین می‌کنه
راکتور هسته‌ای اراک رو که بتن ریزی کردن و چیزی که صالحی می‌گفت ۲ ماهه بر می‌گرده الان دو سال هست برنگشته
طرح جدید راکتور هسته‌ای اراک که بسیار برای کاربری‌اش گرون‌تر می‌افتاد رو هم حتی آمریکا و انگلیس و چین مشارکت نکردند بسازیم
پلوتونیوم رو تو برجام تعهد دادن مادام العمر حق بازفرآوری‌اش رو نداریم که این که یه چیزی رو مادام‌العمر تعهد بدی خودش خیلی عجیبه
غنی‌سازی هم فقط در حد ۳/۵ درصد و تا سقف ۳۰۰ کیلوگرم که باهاش حتی موتورخونه سازمان انرژی اتمی رو هم نمی‌شه گرم کرد و فقط برای این بود که بگن غنی‌سازی ما رو به رسمیت شناختن در حالیکه حق غنی‌سازی کشورها در خود ان پی تی به رسمیت شناخته شده به شرطی که صلح آمیز باشه
توسعه سانتریفیوژ که عملاً از چند سال دیگه از الان تازه می‌تونستیم به آی‌آر۶ گاز تزریق کنیم و اگه ترامپ و نتانیاهو گاف نمی‌دادن هنوز داشتیم حسرت می‌خوردیم

چیزی باقی مونده که ظریف نداده باشه بره تو برجام؟
تازه همه این تعهدات رو هم باید ما اول انجام می‌دادیم و بعد منتظر تائید اونها و رفع تحریم می‌موندیم
هر باری هم که اونها توافق رو نقض می‌کردن می‌گفت روح برجام نقض شده. نخستین قرارداد تاریخ ایران که روح داشت

معلومه که اروپا از رفتن چنین خائن بی‌شرفی داره مثل جنده‌های زخمی ناله می‌کنه
خدا می‌دونه تو اون ۶ دور قبل چه امتیازهایی داده بی‌شرف که الان با رفتن حروم‌زاده‌اش هنوز داستان داریم​


Shawnee said:


> دارم به این نتیجه میرسم خیلی از شاه دوست های لا مذهب و لامذهب های ملی گرا از اصلاح طلبها ی مذهبی و حتی خانواده امام برای ایران بهترند


اون که صد در صد. ما هر چیزی در کشور می‌کشیم از آخوندهای انگلیسی و نسل‌هاشون از قاجار به این ور می‌کشیم. حتی یک درصد هم شک نکن​


Shawnee said:


> یعنی اگر مملکت بیست سال دست امید دانا بود از اینها دلسوزتر بود
> اینها فقط خودشون رو چسبوندن به دوران طلایی عمام
> 
> داماد شاه سگش میرزه به دامادها و توله های اینها یا خود حضرت عمام
> 
> یکی از خوبی های دهه نود این بود عمام عمام گفتن ها تموم شد
> دیگه همه فهمیدن خمینی رید
> و حالا بقیه باید جون بکنن ریده مال خمینی رو جمع کنن


امام امام گفتن‌ها تموم شده اما مفت‌خورهای اون نسل همچنان هستند و دارن خون مردم رو مثل زالو می‌مکن
ده سال دیگه که همه اینها بمیرن تازه می‌شه به درست شدن کشور امید داشت
خامنه‌ای که رهبر شده بهترین این دار و دسته بوده و هست و آدمی هست که ذهن سیاسی و دیدگاه استراتژی داره
فکر کن مثلاً‌ احمد خاتمی یا جنتی یا امثال روحانی و رفسنجانی رهبر می‌شدن
کشور می‌شد هزاران برابر بدتر از عربستان و زمان شاه

البته ناگفته نماند که رئیسی هم چند تا ویژگی مثبت شخصیتی داره
اولی‌اش اینکه خودش رو با چرت و پرت گفتن مثل احمدی‌نژاد سبک نمی‌کنه
دومی‌اش اینکه مثل روحانی اهل داد و بی‌داد و به هم ریختن فضای کشور نیست
سومی‌اش که عملاً یک و دو هم نتیجه‌اش هستند اینه که کم حرف می‌زنه و کاریزمای خودش رو حفظ می‌کنه

مهم‌ترین بدی‌اش هم این هست که تیمی که جمع شده تو این دولت تیم خوبی نیست و می‌شد تیم قوی‌تری رو گزینش کرد​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اون توافقی که ظریف کرد رو اگه یه مشت پیرمرد ۸۰ - ۹۰ ساله بی‌سواد از ته اتوبان زاهدان هم پیدا می‌کردیم می‌فرستادیم می‌تونستند توافق کنند
> عملاً همه چیز رو داد رفت. ۱۳ تن اورانیوم غنی شده رو نصفی فرستادن روسیه و نصفی رو اکسید کردن که معلوم هم نشد این اورانیوم اوکسید شده آخرسر استفاده شد در ایران یا اون رو هم فرستادن روسیه آخرسر. چند ده کیلوگرم اورانیوم ۲۰ درصد رو رقیق کردن به ۳/۵ درصد که خودش خیانت کوچیکی نبود (هنوز بعد از ۳ سال خروج ترامپ از برجام نتونستیم به میزان قبل از برجام اورانیوم غنی شده ذخیره کنیم)
> آب سنگین تولیدی ایران رو که مجبور شدیم تو برجام صادر کنیم به قیمتی که میانگین بازار جهانی تعیین می‌کنه
> راکتور هسته‌ای اراک رو که بتن ریزی کردن و چیزی که صالحی می‌گفت ۲ ماهه بر می‌گرده الان دو سال هست برنگشته
> طرح جدید راکتور هسته‌ای اراک که بسیار برای کاربری‌اش گرون‌تر می‌افتاد رو هم حتی آمریکا و انگلیس و چین مشارکت نکردند بسازیم
> پلوتونیوم رو تو برجام تعهد دادن مادام العمر حق بازفرآوری‌اش رو نداریم که این که یه چیزی رو مادام‌العمر تعهد بدی خودش خیلی عجیبه
> غنی‌سازی هم فقط در حد ۳/۵ درصد و تا سقف ۳۰۰ کیلوگرم که باهاش حتی موتورخونه سازمان انرژی اتمی رو هم نمی‌شه گرم کرد و فقط برای این بود که بگن غنی‌سازی ما رو به رسمیت شناختن در حالیکه حق غنی‌سازی کشورها در خود ان پی تی به رسمیت شناخته شده به شرطی که صلح آمیز باشه
> توسعه سانتریفیوژ که عملاً از چند سال دیگه از الان تازه می‌تونستیم به آی‌آر۶ گاز تزریق کنیم و اگه ترامپ و نتانیاهو گاف نمی‌دادن هنوز داشتیم حسرت می‌خوردیم
> 
> چیزی باقی مونده که ظریف نداده باشه بره تو برجام؟
> تازه همه این تعهدات رو هم باید ما اول انجام می‌دادیم و بعد منتظر تائید اونها و رفع تحریم می‌موندیم
> هر باری هم که اونها توافق رو نقض می‌کردن می‌گفت روح برجام نقض شده. نخستین قرارداد تاریخ ایران که روح داشت
> 
> معلومه که اروپا از رفتن چنین خائن بی‌شرفی داره مثل جنده‌های زخمی ناله می‌کنه
> خدا می‌دونه تو اون ۶ دور قبل چه امتیازهایی داده بی‌شرف که الان با رفتن حروم‌زاده‌اش هنوز داستان داریم
> 
> 
> اون که صد در صد. ما هر چیزی در کشور می‌کشیم از آخوندهای انگلیسی و نسل‌هاشون از قاجار به این ور می‌کشیم. حتی یک درصد هم شک نکن
> 
> 
> امام امام گفتن‌ها تموم شده اما مفت‌خورهای اون نسل همچنان هستند و دارن خون مردم رو مثل زالو می‌مکن
> ده سال دیگه که همه اینها بمیرن تازه می‌شه به درست شدن کشور امید داشت
> خامنه‌ای که رهبر شده بهترین این دار و دسته بوده و هست و آدمی هست که ذهن سیاسی و دیدگاه استراتژی داره
> فکر کن مثلاً‌ احمد خاتمی یا جنتی یا امثال روحانی و رفسنجانی رهبر می‌شدن
> کشور می‌شد هزاران برابر بدتر از عربستان و زمان شاه
> 
> البته ناگفته نماند که رئیسی هم چند تا ویژگی مثبت شخصیتی داره
> اولی‌اش اینکه خودش رو با چرت و پرت گفتن مثل احمدی‌نژاد سبک نمی‌کنه
> دومی‌اش اینکه مثل روحانی اهل داد و بی‌داد و به هم ریختن فضای کشور نیست
> سومی‌اش که عملاً یک و دو هم نتیجه‌اش هستند اینه که کم حرف می‌زنه و کاریزمای خودش رو حفظ می‌کنه
> 
> مهم‌ترین بدی‌اش هم این هست که تیمی که جمع شده تو این دولت تیم خوبی نیست و می‌شد تیم قوی‌تری رو گزینش کرد​



روند صعودی بد نبوده
خرید زدی؟
۵۲ نزدیکه
ممکنه بیت برگرده


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> روند صعودی بد نبوده
> خرید زدی؟
> ۵۲ نزدیکه
> ممکنه بیت برگرده


آره. روی ۱۲۵ میلیون تومن اتریوم خریدم امیدوارم که روی ۱۴۰ بفروشم
بیت‌کوین رو هم روی یه میلیارد و هفتصد قصد فروش دارم اما بعید می‌دونم برسه بهش
یعنی از نظر دلاری تقریباً روی ۴۳۰۰ دلار و ۵۴۰۰۰ دلار برای اتریوم و بیت‌کوین
بعید می‌دونم بازار برگرده
بفروشم سری بعدی حداقل بعد از ۱۰ درصد ریزش وارد بازار می‌خوام بشم
مثلاً حدود ۳۸۰۰ برای اتریوم و ۴۳۰۰۰ برای بیت کوین

تقریباً یه حس بدی دارم که بازار بر می‌گرده زیر ۲۰ هزار دلار
خیلی از کوین‌های چرت و پرت هم احتمالاً به پایان نزدیک بشن
لایه دوم‌ها مثل سلر و اینها بدجور سقوط کردن. اکثرشون بیشتر از نصف سقوط آزاد کردن
سلر بالاترین نقطه امسالش ۰.۱۹ بود الان روی ۰.۰۷ هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## aryobarzan

@sha ah @QWECXZ @Sineva 

Can someone explain this to me:

In 2017..Iran became a wheat exporter

In 2021 :This year Iran is a Wheat importer (8 million ton at a cost of around $10 billion)

I know there is drought but that 8 million ton is a massive import so what happened to Iran's wheat!!

They say Rouhani refused to pay guaranteed Prices to the farmers..and he prefered to import rather than spend it on Iranian farmers.. Can someone shoot that guy for me. This is out right treason. "_Critics have said the former government's low prices for guaranteed purchases of wheat from Iranian farmers led to a sharp decline in domestic stocks of the strategic staple."They say imports mean paying a huge amount of money to dealers and small traders, while the government could easily increase the offered price for domestic crops.

_Why now in this Raisi government they want to farm in Russia and Brazil (that is stupid ..imagine sanctioning Iranian food to starve the people)...Northern Iran is the size of England with plenty of water so what is the issue..They rather to farm in foreign countries instead of fixing the ancient agricultural methods in Iran...some thing just does not make sense to me..._ _

*Iran's overseas farming in Russia, Brazil in the works*
Tuesday, 07 December 2021 10:34 AM *[ Last Update: Tuesday, 07 December 2021 10:36 AM ]*





Consecutive Iranian governments have spoken of plans to lease arable land overseas.
*Iran plans overseas farming in Brazil and Russia to grow crops and secure a stable supply amid surging food prices and lingering drought.*
The West Asian country, which relies on imports for key staples such as rice, wheat, corn and oilseeds, is seeking to boost supplies as surging global food costs and the most draconian sanctions ever imposed by the US, fuel inflation.
In recent years, consecutive governments have spoken of plans to lease arable land or buy stakes in overseas ventures in countries such as Kazakhstan, Brazil, Russia, Ukraine, Azerbaijan and Ghana, but it is not clear how many of those plans have been firmed up, if any.
Former agriculture minister Mahmoud Hojjati had once said that contracts for cultivation on nearly 800,000 to one million hectares in a number of countries had been signed and approved by the government.
"The overseas cultivation is on the agenda with Brazil and Russia, which could lead to the entry of virtual water into the country and the cultivation of water-intensive products such as livestock inputs in these countries," deputy agriculture minister for economy and planning Mohammad Qorbani said on Monday.
Amid the banking restrictions because of the sanctions, Iran has been experimenting with alternative ways such as barter to keep trade channels open with countries.
Qorbani said the first 100 days of the new government have marked initial agreements reached with Brazil, Russia, Norway and Pakistan to establish trade relations in the agriculture sector.
Last month, Iran and Pakistan signed their first barter trade agreement to exchange Pakistani rice with Iranian LPG, marking a watershed in a quest to overcome the biggest hurdle to business between the two big neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

YUP.






https://asiatimes.com/2021/11/iran-bans-goods-from-south-koreas-samsung-and-lg/

South Korea dissapointed me, and i dunno if they're competing with Turkey to be the "best" NATO proxy, but if they're a US slave, then they deserve everything they get. Iran was good to them, but SK has stabbed Iran in the back.....Iran might choose to give N. Korea some extra "help" now against S. Korea...S. Korea is making a big mistake if they think they have real leverage. they dont.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468192475378589697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468131497118941184*Houthis: We targeted the Ministry of Defense, King Khalid Airport, King Fahd Base, and Aramco in Jeddah*









Houthis: We targeted the Ministry of Defense, King Khalid Airport, King Fahd Base, and Aramco in Jeddah Sanaa - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Houthis: We targeted the Ministry of Defense, King Khalid Airport, King Fahd Base, and Aramco in Jeddah. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467910779047497733*Two violent explosions were heard as a result of a missile attack launched by the Houthi militia on the city of Marib*









Two violent explosions were heard as a result of a missile attack launched by the Houthi militia on the city of Marib Marib, Ma'rib Governorate - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Two violent explosions were heard as a result of a missile attack launched by the Houthi militia on the city of Marib. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## sha ah

*US sanctions won’t create leverage in nuclear talks, Iran warns*
The US blacklisted two Iranian government agencies and several officials on Tuesday, accusing them of rights abuses.









US sanctions won’t create leverage in nuclear talks, Iran warns


The US blacklisted two Iranian government agencies and several officials on Tuesday, accusing them of rights abuses.




www.aljazeera.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468305013403525132

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467902303151796227

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

A small town in central Iran .. Khansar is a small town with a small population that is just a two-hour drive away from the city of Esfahan.
This town has everything a nature lover would desire in place, ranging from tall lush trees and cool springs to lofty mountains covered with snow and warm sunlight, not to mention clean air and fantastic routes through groves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

*The ongoing war on the remnants of the terrorist organization ISIS, an American convoy belonging to the International Coalition heading towards the Al-Omar oil field. The column includes three Bradley tanks coming from the Konico gas field, and the passage of Bradley tanks is the first of its kind since the establishment of the international coalition bases in Deir Ezzor.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468547013277069316

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> *US sanctions won’t create leverage in nuclear talks, Iran warns*
> The US blacklisted two Iranian government agencies and several officials on Tuesday, accusing them of rights abuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US sanctions won’t create leverage in nuclear talks, Iran warns
> 
> 
> The US blacklisted two Iranian government agencies and several officials on Tuesday, accusing them of rights abuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468305013403525132



TRANSLATION - US has no other moves left.

I already said this though!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

IMO for every large shipment of oil we have to have armed escort. That is the only way to deter US gangsters, the credible threat of firing on them if they try to seize anything.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468510696992382983

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

*US, Israel to discuss drills for Iran worst-case scenario: Report*
As diplomacy with Iran stutters, US official tells Reuters that American and Israeli defence chiefs will discuss preparations for a worst-case scenario









US, Israel to discuss drills for Iran worst-case scenario: Report


US and Israeli defence chiefs to discuss preparations for a worst case scenario as diplomacy with Iran stutters.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian border guards along the border with Baku Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Can't wait to see these beauties terrorizing the settlers. Greetings from the land of dariush and cyrus the great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468927058571108364

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

*Iran nuclear deal talks resume in Vienna amid frictions*
The deal’s remaining signatories meet as European countries urge Iran to bring ‘realistic proposals’ to ease negotiations.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468876457208385537








Iran nuclear talks chair hails new ‘sense of purpose’


The deal’s remaining signatories meet as European countries urge Iran to bring ‘realistic proposals’ to ease talks.




www.aljazeera.com




I'm not sure if they're bluffing or not but aside from having to deal with Iran's potent air defense network, Iran should make it clear that in case of any attack on Irans nuclear facilities, Iran will target Israeli nuclear assets including Dimona, along with vital ports and military installations. There will be no hit and run. There will be nowhere to run to.



Dariush the Great said:


> Can't wait to see these beauties terrorizing the settlers. Greetings from the land of dariush and cyrus the great.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468927058571108364


----------



## jauk

Dariush the Great said:


> Can't wait to see these beauties terrorizing the settlers. Greetings from the land of dariush and cyrus the great.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468927058571108364


Sangeh bozorg alamateh nazadaneh...


----------



## mohsen

There will be a hell of Christmas for American terrorists in Iraq!

Tik Tok

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

من جای سران ایران بودم اورانیوم تضعیف شده‌ای که از غنی‌سازی به دست میاد رو می‌بردم تو صنایع نظامی و باهاش گلوله‌ و خمپاره می‌ساختم
هیچ کسی هم نمی‌تونه بگه چرا چون ریسک ساخت سلاح هسته‌ای نداره و هیچ جایی هم منع نشده
اما همین حرکت باعث می‌شد پوشک خیلی‌ها رو مجبور باشن عوض کنند. از عربستان و ترکیه بگیر تا خود نیروهای آمریکا در منطقه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> من جای سران ایران بودم اورانیوم تضعیف شده‌ای که از غنی‌سازی به دست میاد رو می‌بردم تو صنایع نظامی و باهاش گلوله‌ و خمپاره می‌ساختم
> هیچ کسی هم نمی‌تونه بگه چرا چون ریسک ساخت سلاح هسته‌ای نداره و هیچ جایی هم منع نشده
> اما همین حرکت باعث می‌شد پوشک خیلی‌ها رو مجبور باشن عوض کنند. از عربستان و ترکیه بگیر تا خود نیروهای آمریکا در منطقه​


That's a waste for bullets but for tanks she'll that increase the punch .


----------



## zectech

putin wants Iran nuked.

So be very careful in getting nukes. Iran is very worried about Isreal wanting to permanently eliminate Iran. putin is 100% controlled opposition and is working for the bush family.

I have pointed this out in many posts, including:









Biden says he will accept no “red lines” from Moscow - I don't accept anybody's red lines


Okay in defense of Biden that title may come off little strange but let me explain the context and how it all hangs together. Moscow claims NATO eastward expansion in Ukraine, Poland, Finland and Baltic states etc etc is Moscow redlines as in them expanding eastwards but that expansion happened...



defence.pk





Israel wants to have the whole nation of Iran suffer the fate of Saddam. And the Iranians are well aware of this. And the same as Saddam, Russia is going to let their cia/mossad buddies eliminate the enemy of zion.

RT was founded by a zionist jewish family with ties to the far Reich trump supporters.

From project hammer, you learn that putin is protecting Yeltsin connection to the cia looters of Russia go unpunished and even unnamed. putin is beholden to Yeltsin whose policies were beholden to the cia and bush.

From the Chabad connection and bush cia connections, we learn that putin and trump are connected via both masters - the cia of bush in particular.

That team trump and team putin are nearly identical.

If you do not comprehend how the cia likes to control both sides, you are lost with both trump and putin. Both have their base believing they are fighting the zionists. putin pretends to fight the cia, when in fact putin is controlled opposition. Same as Alex Jones who is a known cia asset and zionist. Listen to Alex Jones, and sound much like putin and RT. Alex Jones is a Chabad trump asset.

So have Tehran pretend to be for putin and trust putin. And most important have Moscow prove loyalty to Tehran with S500 missile defense sales.

Stay "allied" with Moscow and have Moscow prove friendship continually to the defense of Iran.

The more putin won't defend Iran with vital weapons sales - ABM systems in particular, the closer Iran is to Defcon 1.

Iran needs successful delivery devises, not old tech of Triad of the Cold War.

Here is 80s tech of the USA, that putin probably never warned "ally" Iran about:






Don't listen to the deceptive voices of Moscow: _*The Russian official went on to say that he does not think that Israel will use nuclear weapons against Iran, because if it does, it will provoke a reaction from Russia and China, so this step is unacceptable to both countries.*_

So Communist China and Zionist Russia would use nukes against Israel to protect Iran, think again.

_*it will provoke a reaction*_ = Bennett is going to be put in time out and face the corner for 5 minutes.

putin is there for the main purpose of doing nothing after Iran is taken out. So the resistance is "putin is the chief of the resistance and did nothing, so Israel gets a pass for nuking Iran."

Even zionist RT reported that putin supporting Assad is Israel approved according to anti-Russian sources in the Middle East - only enough support for there to be a weak divided Syria, the goal of Tel Aviv.

Communist China has been making deals to sell out the good side for decades to get rich in dollars and successful in business, you don't believe Chabad Russia, with direct ties to the cia, bush and trump is not doing the same. Iran has to watch out because Iran has no major "power" allies.


----------



## sha ah

Protestors in Baghdad denounce parliamentary election results. Take down wall protecting Green Zone.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467591753704349708


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468814517803143169

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468814517803143169



Whatever let them come. Let's get this over with. The nuclear issue needs to be settled.


----------



## sha ah

Personally, I believe that they're bluffing. They must know that in case they try anything, Iran will target Israeli nuclear facilities, including Dimona, along with Israeli airports, ports and vital military infrastructure.



Stryker1982 said:


> Whatever let them come. Let's get this over with. The nuclear issue needs to be settled.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469680371893690372

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

zectech said:


> Here is 80s tech of the USA, that putin probably never warned "ally" Iran about:
> 
> 
> Don't listen to the deceptive voices


Again that conspiracy theory that according to physics law can't work. Haarp antennas can't direct waves anywhere so if they try to change weather in an area it will be exact same place they put the antennas.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469680371893690372



You mean the 25 year deal with China that has resulted in.....nothing?

Another joke deal with two powers that haven’t treated Iran with fairness let alone respect


----------



## Muhammed45

__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





This made my day guys


----------



## sha ah

Thanks to that deal, Iran is selling 1 million barrels everyday to China despite the US promising that they would bring Iran's oil sales to zero. Iran's economy is growing despite sanctions and recently Iran's economy surpassed both Saudi Arabia and Turkey to become the 18th largest in the world.



TheImmortal said:


> You mean the 25 year deal with China that has resulted in.....nothing?
> 
> Another joke deal with two powers that haven’t treated Iran with fairness let alone respect

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467591753704349708


well where she took it (Atlas of Prejudice) there are other maps














The American World


The US war on geography and the narcissist mythology of the ignorant mind




atlasofprejudice.com














*The Arab Trilogy: From Spring to Winter and Beyond*

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

So Iran is supposed to give up the same concessions but receive less benefits ? If the tables were turned would the US or UK accept such a deal ? At the same time, it's really not up to Biden. The US is so extremely divided politically that no president can guarantee any long term deal or treaty anymore.

So then is it even worth it for Iran to sign a deal for 3 years ? Assuming that the deal would only last for 3 years, Iran would have access to all of its frozen funds abroad. Iran would be able to buy a few dozen passenger planes for its aviation industry, Iran would be able to sign a few short term deals with western companies and Iran would be able to have some access to SWIFT for a brief period of time. This would surely give Iran's economy a much needed boost.

On the other hand Iran's economy might experience yet another shock once the deal is thrown out the window yet again. Obviously to avoid this, Iran would have to prepare a contingency plan and largely avoid leaning too heavily on western enterprise in any way. With the risk of sanctions being reinstated, western corporations will be very hesitant to conduct any long term business with Iran anyways.

It's really debatable whether this deal would be worth it for Iran but realistically the west really can't offer Iran anything better. Like I said the US is split along partisan lines and as for the Europeans, they have no backbone and their private corporations have extensive are intertwined with US interests. So far Iran has used a hard line approach when it comes to negotiations but only time will tell if Iran will soften its stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Cthulhu

Elon Musk believes ‘civilization will crumble’ if people don’t have more babies

با این سیاست شری وری افزایش سن بازنشستگی آخر عاقبت ایران هم میشه مثل ژاپن


----------



## aryobarzan

Cthulhu said:


> Elon Musk believes ‘civilization will crumble’ if people don’t have more babies
> 
> با این سیاست شری وری افزایش سن بازنشستگی آخر عاقبت ایران هم میشه مثل ژاپن


The solution is rather simple...PUT MORE MEN ON THE JOB.....lol

In Canada you get money for having g babies..I think the first one around $1500 and second one you get $ 3000 dollars...


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

*Iranian animal lovers decry plan to ban pets:Gulf news*


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> *Iranian animal lovers decry plan to ban pets:Gulf news*


I have two dogs..most intelligent and loving animals besides ourselves...some people use them as status simbole in Iran. Not the fault of the animal ban those guys...


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> I have two dogs..most intelligent and loving animals besides ourselves...some people use them as status simbole in Iran. Not the fault of the animal ban those guys...



Imagine believing in Islam and then having a government that practices Islam....ban animals.

It’s moves like this that eventually break the straw of the camel and you get overthrown. Stop meddling in peoples personal lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I don't know the specifics of the law but people are still going to have pets. Just like everyone used to hide satellites on their balconies in the past. Or how people use VPNs today or make their own wine at home.

Japan produces more diapers for the elderly than for babies. They refuse to allow refugees into the country since doing so would change the character of the nation. In East Asia, Japan, China, Korea, etc the average person works 996. So from 9 am, until 9 pm, 6 days a week.



Cthulhu said:


> Elon Musk believes ‘civilization will crumble’ if people don’t have more babies
> 
> با این سیاست شری وری افزایش سن بازنشستگی آخر عاقبت ایران هم میشه مثل ژاپن


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I don't know the specifics of the law but people are still going to have pets. Just like everyone used to hide satellites on their balconies in the past. Or how people use VPNs today or make their own wine at home.
> 
> Japan produces more diapers for the elderly than for babies. They refuse to allow refugees into the country since doing so would change the character of the nation. In East Asia, Japan, China, Korea, etc the average person works 996. So from 9 am, until 9 pm, 6 days a week.



Listen it doesn’t take a nuclear engineer to tell you the following equation:

60% of US GDP is from citizens spending
Most of US economy is powered by humans
Citizens spend money from getting paid by working.

Less humans = less working/production = less money earned = less being spent in economy = less goods being produced and sold.

That is why world is racing towards AI, less humans are being born in major developed countries so future economics need to employ less people in order for civilization to survive.

Even in 2nd/3rd world country like Iran birth rate matches developed nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Listen it doesn’t take a nuclear engineer to tell you the following equation:
> 
> 60% of US GDP is from citizens spending
> Most of US economy is powered by humans
> Citizens spend money from getting paid by working.
> 
> Less humans = less working/production = less money earned = less being spent in economy = less goods being produced and sold.
> 
> That is why world is racing towards AI, less humans are being born in major developed countries so future economics need to employ less people in order for civilization to survive.
> 
> Even in 2nd/3rd world country like Iran birth rate matches developed nations.



Can Iran's geography even support 100+ million pop. I am doubtful, and Iran will probably stagnate population wise and probably decline a bit in the decades to come. Which is nothing out of the ordinary because alot of countries are going down this road as you mentioned.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

*Houthi militia targets the city of Marib with a ballistic missile*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470142138440732676
*Military reinforcements from various regions arrive in Marib to support the Yemeni National Army against the Houthi militias*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470006282035814401
*Major General Nasser Al-Thibani, head of the Military Operations Authority at the Ministry of Defense, was killed during battles with the Houthi group on the southern front in Ma'rib Governorate. *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470278322869448704


----------



## Muhammed45

TheImmortal said:


> Imagine believing in Islam and then having a government that practices Islam....ban animals.
> 
> It’s moves like this that eventually break the straw of the camel and you get overthrown. Stop meddling in peoples personal lives.


People can go to Sleep with their dogs at their homes for all i care. But when you take your filthy dog to streets in some cases little kids were bite to death then it will be a social problem not a Personal one. 

The social laws doesn't allow you to put people's lives under threat of getting bite by someone's dog on the streets. 

Why bring religion into a social problem? 

Dogs are amazing animals but you have to keep a safe distance from them for plenty of reasons. Our religion says dogs are Najis, idiots claimed that its cruel to call dogs like that with their crocodile tears. Until just recently that scientists found out that there is a bacteria in dogs blood that can easily move in all organs of dogs specially into their mouth and reach the surface of this Animal. Hence being Najis, guess what prophet said that almost 1400 years ago asking people not to touch dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Muhammed45 said:


> People can go to Sleep with their dogs at their homes for all i care. But when you take your filthy dog to streets in some cases little kids were bite to death then it will be a social problem not a Personal one.
> 
> The social laws doesn't allow you to put people's lives under threat of getting bite by someone's dog on the streets.
> 
> Why bring religion into a social problem?
> 
> Dogs are amazing animals but you have to keep a safe distance from them for plenty of reasons. Our religion says dogs are Najis, idiots claimed that its cruel to call dogs like that with their crocodile tears. Until just recently that scientists found out that there is a bacteria in dogs blood that can easily move in all organs of dogs specially into their mouth and reach the surface of this Animal. Hence being Najis, guess what prophet said that almost 1400 years ago asking people not to touch dogs.


 Bro, just let it go. You are just making a joke of yourself and you are embarrassing Iranians. Dogs are lovely, loyal creatures and have been with mankind for thousands of years. People will always have dogs as pets and will take them outside. If you are just being afraid of being bitten by a dog (just a excuse for you to dictate to people what to do) you can stay in your home or walk in a hazmat suit for all i care. Your post is a joke, and if someone reads it they will laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> Bro, just let it go. You are just making a joke of yourself and you are embarrassing Iranians. Dogs are lovely, loyal creatures and have been with mankind for thousands of years. People will always have dogs as pets and will take them outside. If you are just being afraid of being bitten by a dog (just a excuse for you to dictate to people what to do) you can stay in your home or walk in a hazmat suit for all i care. Your post is a joke, and if someone reads it they will laugh.


Bro, dogs are dogs humans are humans. Humans are above all and they have to act based on the rules of society. 

You Ask a human to stay at Home and not to go out making problems for his or her social life but allow a dog on the streets? 

As i said dogs are amazing animals but they are still animals. And the only Animal with a dangerous bacteria that can make your dog mad/fierce (rabies). 

I don't know whether you were bite by a dog or not, but if you were then you would have have known that its the only scar that you are not allowed to bandage. It must remain open receving Fresh air in order to wait for disappearance of that bacteria. The moment you bandage it, Thats when you provide the bacteria with a suitable Environment to spread and stay alive. 

Science Wise, dogs are dangerous, that's why we traditionally chain them. Social Wise, dogs shouldn't be allowed in society of Upper class creatures known as humans. Religious Wise, dogs are Najis. That's the logic, but emotions are different from logic.


----------



## sha ah

Bread lines are becoming more common in Turkey 








In Turkey, bread lines grow longer as inflation soars


Growing bread lines in Istanbul bear testament to the financial pain Turkish households are wrestling with.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## sha ah

When the Koran first came into existence there was no radio, internet, tv or paper. The majority of people were illeterate and ignorant. If Iran is following the Koran by the letter than why does It allow interest on loans ?

That's just one example. People can't live like they did 1400 years ago. Times change and those who don't want to change with the times will be left in the dust.

Banning dogs because dogs can bite people is like saying we should ban forks because they can stab people. It's pretty silly. Especially the little domesticated dogs girls like to carry around. Most of them couldnt even kill a mouse.

Like I said, this law won't make any difference. People will do what they want. The only difference is that the government will lose out on vital tax revenue. Oh well more money for the black market just like countless other industries in Iran.

Realistically Iran could make just as much from tourism as it does from selling crude. Also with a different foreign policy Iran could be making just as much from natural gas as from crude. The oldest alcohol has been found in Iran. Iran could make just as much from alcohol production and export as they make from selling crude, not to mention auto exports. Realistically Iran should actually be selling twice as much crude as it is now. Iran's unemployment rate could easily be at less than 5%, instead it's officially 12% but really it's probably 20%

Iran should have a GDP in the top ten but unfortunately that's not the case.



Muhammed45 said:


> People can go to Sleep with their dogs at their homes for all i care. But when you take your filthy dog to streets in some cases little kids were bite to death then it will be a social problem not a Personal one.
> 
> The social laws doesn't allow you to put people's lives under threat of getting bite by someone's dog on the streets.
> 
> Why bring religion into a social problem?
> 
> Dogs are amazing animals but you have to keep a safe distance from them for plenty of reasons. Our religion says dogs are Najis, idiots claimed that its cruel to call dogs like that with their crocodile tears. Until just recently that scientists found out that there is a bacteria in dogs blood that can easily move in all organs of dogs specially into their mouth and reach the surface of this Animal. Hence being Najis, guess what prophet said that almost 1400 years ago asking people not to touch dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

US begins maximum pressure strategy to get Iran to surrender Nuclear program.

If the talks fail, which they probably will, their is at this point no logical reason short of a potential attack by the United States that would warrant Iran not to actually construct nuclear warheads. 

The country will still be under max pressure sanctions anyways, so might as well. In either result, either building or not building, you are under max sanctions regardless.

Not building one really is probably decided by a few cowards at the top that are more interested in preserving their wealth and power, then to risk the status quo by building one. In my opinion the IRGC is all for building warheads as I think Mohsen Rezaei stated, but some of the civilian leadership is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Not building one really is probably decided by a few cowards at the top that are more interested in preserving their wealth and power, then to risk the status quo by building one. In my opinion the IRGC is all for building warheads as I think Mohsen Rezaei stated, but some of the civilian leadership is not.


 I wrote many times regarding this issue in the past but will gladly repeat it again to make our people aware. IRGC top leadership figures such as Sardar Hajizadeh or Rezaei are all for building a vast nuclear weapons arsenal as an aggressive deterrent in preserving Irans territorial integrity. The only figures that create obstacles are the clerics (mullahs). Khamenei is the nr.1 obstacle in the path of building nuclear weapons, his statements are available on this issue (fatwa etc). US and Israel are kind of satisfied with the cucks at the top and the moment they cross this red line they will risk elimination. So the cucks at the top will do anything to preserve their standings and influence without risking the program for political gambling.

To sum it up : IRGC wants nuclear weapons, Mullahs block it (same way how Khomeini blocked chemical weapon production as a deterrent- using religion as an excuse). The only way for Iran to create multiple nuclear warheads with a clear strategy is if the IRGC takes over the power from the incompetent cuckold clerics completely. Considering the vast majority of influential mullahs being over the age of 70 and 80 it is just a matter of time before their generation dies out and some room gets created for the military men.

Those people that block our quest for building nuclear weapons should be taken out to the streets and shot for treason. The amount of damage and martyrs we gave for this program without a clear objective should already be a red flag.


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> I wrote many times regarding this issue in the past but will gladly repeat it again to make our people aware. IRGC top leadership figures such as Sardar Hajizadeh or Rezaei are all for building a vast nuclear weapons arsenal as an aggressive deterrent in preserving Irans territorial integrity. The only figures that create obstacles are the clerics (mullahs). Khamenei is the nr.1 obstacle in the path of building nuclear weapons, his statements are available on this issue (fatwa etc). US and Israel are kind of satisfied with the cucks at the top and the moment they cross this red line they will risk elimination. So the cucks at the top will do anything to preserve their standings and influence without risking the program for political gambling.
> 
> To sum it up : IRGC wants nuclear weapons, Mullahs block it (same way how Khomeini blocked chemical weapon production as a deterrent- using religion as an excuse). The only way for Iran to create multiple nuclear warheads with a clear strategy is if the IRGC takes over the power from the incompetent cuckold clerics completely. Considering the vast majority of influential mullahs being over the age of 70 and 80 it is just a matter of time before their generation dies out and some room gets created for the military men.
> 
> Those people that block our quest for building nuclear weapons should be taken out to the streets and shot for treason. The amount of damage and martyrs we gave for this program without a clear objective should already be a red flag.


They don't even bother building chemical warheads in the 100s despite the fact that the Israel can threaten us with nuclear warheads. That's how cucked they are acting. Besides nuclear weapons, it is the only way to deter a nuclear attack.


----------



## Muhammed45

sha ah said:


> When the Koran first came into existence there was no radio, internet, tv or paper. The majority of people were illeterate and ignorant. If Iran is following the Koran by the letter than why does It allow interest on loans ?
> 
> That's just one example. People can't live like they did 1400 years ago. Times change and those who don't want to change with the times will be left in the dust.
> 
> Banning dogs because dogs can bite people is like saying we should ban forks because they can stab people. It's pretty silly. Especially the little domesticated dogs girls like to carry around. Most of them couldnt even kill a mouse.
> 
> Like I said, this law won't make any difference. People will do what they want. The only difference is that the government will lose out on vital tax revenue. Oh well more money for the black market just like countless other industries in Iran.
> 
> Realistically Iran could make just as much from tourism as it does from selling crude. Also with a different foreign policy Iran could be making just as much from natural gas as from crude. The oldest alcohol has been found in Iran. Iran could make just as much from alcohol production and export as they make from selling crude, not to mention auto exports. Realistically Iran should actually be selling twice as much crude as it is now. Iran's unemployment rate could easily be at less than 5%, instead it's officially 12% but really it's probably 20%
> 
> Iran should have a GDP in the top ten but unfortunately that's not the case.


Have you ever read Quran? 

Btw, tourism at what cost? A prostitute like Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Exhibition of Iranian Tech (mostly medical and Lab apparatus).

I do not know If they are Iranian made and what they are exactly so I did not put them in "made in IRan" section...If you know please comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

And this is what Persians were making 3300 years ago (13 century BCE). Imagine the scale and math required to get the structure right ..one shovel and one brick at a time...

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## thesaint

sha ah said:


> When the Koran first came into existence there was no radio, internet, tv or paper. The majority of people were illeterate and ignorant. If Iran is following the Koran by the letter than why does It allow interest on loans ?
> 
> That's just one example. People can't live like they did 1400 years ago. Times change and those who don't want to change with the times will be left in the dust.
> 
> Banning dogs because dogs can bite people is like saying we should ban forks because they can stab people. It's pretty silly. Especially the little domesticated dogs girls like to carry around. Most of them couldnt even kill a mouse.
> 
> Like I said, this law won't make any difference. People will do what they want. The only difference is that the government will lose out on vital tax revenue. Oh well more money for the black market just like countless other industries in Iran.
> 
> Realistically Iran could make just as much from tourism as it does from selling crude. Also with a different foreign policy Iran could be making just as much from natural gas as from crude. The oldest alcohol has been found in Iran. Iran could make just as much from alcohol production and export as they make from selling crude, not to mention auto exports. Realistically Iran should actually be selling twice as much crude as it is now. Iran's unemployment rate could easily be at less than 5%, instead it's officially 12% but really it's probably 20%
> 
> Iran should have a GDP in the top ten but unfortunately that's not the case.



As mentioned in Surah Kahf the righteous people of the cave had dog as a companion. 

Quran 18:18
*Sahih International*: And you would think them awake, while they were asleep. And We turned them to the right and to the left, while * their dog *stretched his forelegs at the entrance. If you had looked at them, you would have turned from them in flight and been filled by them with terror.

Verse 18:18 clearly mentions ‘*their dog*’.


Allah doesn’t permit anybody to make something unlawful when He made it lawful even not the prophet . Nowhere in the Quran there is any indication that company of dog or pet dogs are haram.

Quran 66:1
*Sahih International*: O Prophet, why do you prohibit [yourself from] what Allah has made lawful for you, seeking the approval of your wives? And Allah is Forgiving and Merciful.

Quran 16:116
*Sahih International*: And do not say about what your tongues assert of untruth, "This is lawful and this is unlawful," to invent falsehood about Allah. Indeed, those who invent falsehood about Allah will not succeed.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

thesaint said:


> As mentioned in Surah Kahf the righteous people of the cave had dog as a companion.
> 
> Quran 18:18
> *Sahih International*: And you would think them awake, while they were asleep. And We turned them to the right and to the left, while * their dog *stretched his forelegs at the entrance. If you had looked at them, you would have turned from them in flight and been filled by them with terror.
> 
> Verse 18:18 clearly mentions ‘*their dog*’.
> 
> 
> Allah doesn’t permit anybody to make something unlawful when He made it lawful even not the prophet . Nowhere in the Quran there is any indication that company of dog or pet dogs are haram.
> 
> Quran 66:1
> *Sahih International*: O Prophet, why do you prohibit [yourself from] what Allah has made lawful for you, seeking the approval of your wives? And Allah is Forgiving and Merciful.
> 
> Quran 16:116
> *Sahih International*: And do not say about what your tongues assert of untruth, "This is lawful and this is unlawful," to invent falsehood about Allah. Indeed, those who invent falsehood about Allah will not succeed.


That goes to show you that how much our religion values animals specially the dogs. Dogs are loyal to their master, a truly amazing Animal which can teach many lessons of loyalty to dishonest people. 

Once an old Arab bedouin woman saw a dying dog. She took Off her shoe and filled it water then watered the dog from that water. Prophet said, i promise you paradise for what you just did. It means a non Muslim woman was not only forgiven but also she reached the unreachable for many. 

Ashabe Kahf had a dog protecting them from harms, it doesn't mean dog was equal to them and all of a sudden all the religious laws were diaappeared for this one incident. 

We are ordered to be kind to animals, we can eat a few one of them. All in all humans are and will be above all animals.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470608088231256066








Iran and Europeans trade barbs as Vienna nuclear talks continue


Iran negotiator says counterparts playing ‘blame game’ after Europeans warn time was running out to revive nuclear deal.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470506173044596741

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469936447222337538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470330671478587392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469979839293702147

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470633515830161410

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470124516055691267

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470349151921659906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470734813866991623

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470550342974664706

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470109447779274754

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> And this is what Persians were making 3300 years ago (13 century BCE). Imagine the scale and math required to get the structure right ..one shovel and one brick at a time...
> View attachment 800957
> View attachment 800958
> 
> View attachment 800969
> 
> View attachment 800966
> 
> View attachment 800972
> 
> View attachment 800960
> 
> View attachment 800961
> 
> View attachment 800962
> 
> View attachment 800963
> 
> 
> View attachment 800967



All without Islam or Christianity or Judaism. Organized monotheistic Religion brought the world nothing but war and chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> All without Islam or Christianity or Judaism. Organized monotheistic Religion brought the world nothing but war and chaos.


nonsense , have nothing to do with it. are you suggesting in last 3000 year there was no war between east Asian , or Africans tribe or in south and central America
if not for religion then for something else
you add human greed to your mix and yo get your wae

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> nonsense , have nothing to do with it. are you suggesting in last 3000 year there was no war between east Asian , or Africans tribe or in south and central America
> if not for religion then for something else
> you add human greed to your mix and yo get your wae



Yeah you went from killing in the name of power and greed. To killing in the name of God and killing someone because they believed in a different God or even no God.

Great job. Amazing improvement.


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Yeah you went from killing in the name of power and greed. To killing in the name of God and killing someone because they believed in a different God or even no God.
> 
> Great job. Amazing improvement.


in what name killing in those area I mentioned happen.
God name was a tool to rationalize killing , if it was not God then Gods, Money, Land ,Food ,.......
after all killing is killing what difference it make you do it in what name?
Jonatan Swift put it correctly when he wrote the origin of enmity and war between Lilliput and Blefuscu was their disagreement on breaking egg from which side


----------



## sha ah

I can't believe it. It fell even more now to a new low.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> All without Islam or Christianity or Judaism. Organized monotheistic Religion brought the world nothing but war and chaos.



Organized monotheistic religion like Zoroastrianism as well (one of the most organized of them all).

The most lethal and destructive wars in history were neither conducted in the name of religion nor by religious parties.

Irreligiosity, so-called "adogmatic" religion of freemasonry, atheism and secularism have brought misery, wickedness and brutality in hitherto unseen proportions.



aryobarzan said:


> And this is what Persians were making 3300 years ago (13 century BCE).



Not Persians, Elamites. Who did not speak an Indo-European / Aryan language but were native to the southwestern Iranian plateau nonetheless.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Can Iran's geography even support 100+ million pop. I am doubtful, and Iran will probably stagnate population wise and probably decline a bit in the decades to come. Which is nothing out of the ordinary because alot of countries are going down this road as you mentioned.



It may be nothing out of the ordinary when you experience certain developments typical of the western-type model of modernity, but it comes with serious consequences, namely that in order to continue to sustain your economy, you will then need to fix the issue with mass immigration. There's no other way around it once you allow population growth to slow down and even to reverse, hence why every western regime has been deliberately allowing massive influx of immigrants from culturally alien lands.

And that in turn means acute, irreversible loss of national identity and specificity, in fact uprooting of nationhood - both for the poor immigrants (whose countries of origin usually got destroyed or exploited by the same imperialist regimes), and for host societies.

Which is all in line with the grand scheme of the globalist oligarchy for a unified one-world regime under the thumb of these same stateless, oppressive and bloodthirsty elites. And also why liberal Iranian politicians, agents of the globalist mafia, will jump up and down at the mere mention of any measure meant to stimulate birth rates.

Iran's geography can accommodate several times its current population.

In short, Iran has but one of the following options at its disposal:

1) Reversing the nefarious demographic trend ASAP through adequate, sustained state policy including all sorts of incentives for parents with numerous children.

2) Collective suicide.

3) Compensating the demographic deficit with mass-immigration including from far away places, and thus killing off Iranian national identity and nationhood.

Honestly, if you care about Iran's survival as a sovereign, independent nation managing to keep its historical and civilizational roots intact, then the looming demographic catastrophy ought to worry you much more than Iran's decision to forego nuclear weapons, which for the time being don't really represent an urgent and existential requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> US begins maximum pressure strategy to get Iran to surrender Nuclear program.
> 
> If the talks fail, which they probably will, their is at this point no logical reason short of a potential attack by the United States that would warrant Iran not to actually construct nuclear warheads.
> 
> The country will still be under max pressure sanctions anyways, so might as well. In either result, either building or not building, you are under max sanctions regardless.
> 
> Not building one really is probably decided by a few cowards at the top that are more interested in preserving their wealth and power, then to risk the status quo by building one. In my opinion the IRGC is all for building warheads as I think Mohsen Rezaei stated, but some of the civilian leadership is not.



No offense, but this statement is of a self-contradicting nature.

Correct me if I'm wrong but on the one hand, you're saying the acquisition of nuclear weapons would not result in additional pressure on Iran. On the other, you're suggesting that doing so would jeopardize the "wealth and power" of "a few cowards at the top"... which begs the question how exactly such a thing is supposed to happen precisely absent greater pressure from hostile external powers resulting in a toppling of the Islamic Republic!

Also, if nuclear weapons won't make the leadership and the state more secure, as you seem to suggest, then what's the point in possessing them?

Last but not least, I'd suggest to constantly bear in mind the fact that the survival of Iran and the survival of the Islamic Republic are inextricably tied to and dependent upon each other. If the IR falls, Iran will be gone into the trash can of history for good. Any semblance of a loss of control by the Iranian central state this time around will be mercilessly, brutally, methodically and cold-heartedly exploited to the hilt by Iran's powerful existential enemies. Endless civil strife and dismantling of the country into ethno-linguistic entities will be guaranteed to follow in any such eventuality.

- - - - -



Dariush the Great said:


> I wrote many times regarding this issue in the past but will gladly repeat it again to make our people aware. IRGC top leadership figures such as Sardar Hajizadeh or Rezaei are all for building a vast nuclear weapons arsenal as an aggressive deterrent in preserving Irans territorial integrity. The only figures that create obstacles are the clerics (mullahs). Khamenei is the nr.1 obstacle in the path of building nuclear weapons, his statements are available on this issue (fatwa etc). US and Israel are kind of satisfied with the cucks at the top and the moment they cross this red line they will risk elimination. So the cucks at the top will do anything to preserve their standings and influence without risking the program for political gambling.
> 
> To sum it up : IRGC wants nuclear weapons, Mullahs block it (same way how Khomeini blocked chemical weapon production as a deterrent- using religion as an excuse). The only way for Iran to create multiple nuclear warheads with a clear strategy is if the IRGC takes over the power from the incompetent cuckold clerics completely. Considering the vast majority of influential mullahs being over the age of 70 and 80 it is just a matter of time before their generation dies out and some room gets created for the military men.



Sorry to say, but these sorts of assessments are inaccurate for a several reasons.

1) The clergy in Iran is not a monolithic political actor. To begin with, most of the clergy is apolitical. Secondly, those amongst it who do get involved in political affairs pertain to a variety of different currents with a multitude of leanings and viewpoints.

2) Iranian leaders do not risk "elimination" for acquiring nuclear weapons. They have been risking and putting their lives on the line the very moment they chose to confront the US and zionist regimes in 1979. Zio-American imperialists aren't "satisfied" in the least with the leaders of the Islamic Republic, but want them all dead, much more so than Saddam and Gaddafi. Which is precisely what they've been directing all their efforts towards for the past 42 years.

Case in point, may I remind everyone that seyyed Khamenei (hafaza Allah) was already subjected to an assassination attempt once, carried out by the western- and zionist-backed MKO terrorist grouplet. In case someone didn't notice, this is why our Supreme Leader has a prosthetic hand! Not to mention how seyyed Khamenei had no fear of engaging in political activism against the shah regime, which resulted in his eminence spending time in the infamous prison of the SAVAK's Komiteye Moshtarake Zedde Kharabkari, where brutal torture methods taught to SAVAK by the zionist Mossad were the order of the day (including with the Apollo torture device, no matter what someone like Omid Dana will claim in this regard).

So the idea that the Supreme Leader is fearing for his life and not ready to embrace martyrdom in the path of Allah swt, is contradicted by hard facts. Quite the opposite of the secular "nationalist" shah, who at the slightest risk, preferred to escape to the west (as in 1953, and then again in 1979). Credit where it's due.

3) If it was the case that anyone deciding to manufacture nuclear bombs in Iran would get assassinated by the enemy, then the very same would hold true of any IRGC generals taking that step after grabbing power. In which case the country would become ungovernable.

4) There is no evidence that sardar Hajizadeh and Rezai advocate a "vast nuclear weapons arsenal". Any statements made by them, which people interpreted to this effect, were matched by similar if not more explicit ones issued by clerics. The most expressive of which was pronounced by none other than former Minister of Intelligence, hojjat ol-Eslam val Moslemin Mahmoud Alavi not too long ago. So here again, there is no perceptible division line between IRGC and clergy.

But more importantly, on matters of such strategic sensitivity and relevance as this particular one, no official in Iran - neither Hajizadeh, nor Rezai, nor Alavi, will be likely to hint at potential revision of policy unless authorized if not asked to do so by the Supreme Leader in person.

5) The Iranian leadership is probably the single most competent in the world. No other group could have directed Iran to stand up to the zio-American empire while not only surviving for this long, but making gain after gain in the geostrategic realm and strengthening the country on practically every level.

6) The notion that there's a serious gap between the Leadership and the IRGC, isn't factual. The IRGC are absolutely beholden and loyal to the Leadership. What is more, the institutional cooperation between the two has been as frictionless, exemplary and constructive as it can possibly get. It was in fact the Supreme Leader's visionary, clear-sighted, genius level approach to military affairs which made the IRGC into the powerful corps it is today, and enabled it to shape its efficient defence doctrine. In fact, the IRGC will be rushing in to volunteer against anyone who even thinks of challenging the authority of Vali-ye Faqih.

Attempts to suggest there is a rift between "clergy" and "military", and that the latter may one day conduct some "nationalist'-inspired "coup" against the former, as well as against the theocratic foundation of the system, has been a pipedream spread for quite some time by the CIA, by the way. Indeed the enemy has actively been attempting to find some generals to recruit in hopes of re-enacting a Reza Khan type of scenario, with a supposedly nationalistic military strongman overthrowing the current order while in fact being completely subservient to western (and now zionist) imperialist interests. But of course, to no avail.

7) Up to this day, nuclear weapons wouldn't have changed the equation in a significant manner for Iran. Iran is guaranteeing her security because the US is largely controlled by zionists and because Iran, thanks to her asymmetric conventional defence doctrine and arsenals, has established effective deterrence against the zionist apartheid entity.



> Those people that block our quest for building nuclear weapons should be taken out to the streets and shot for treason. The amount of damage and martyrs we gave for this program without a clear objective should already be a red flag.



Seriously, treason? If the Leadership of the Islamic Republic were "traitors", they'd proceed like the overthrown, secularist and supposedly nationalistic monarchy: they'd bow down to the western imperial powers and to their underlying globalist-masonic oligarchy, instead of resisting them and undermining each and every one of their policies in the region.

Good luck trying to touch the Islamic Iranian leadership, which is in fact what Iran's existential foes are aiming for and working towards around the clock. But that's only going to be possible over the dead bodies of at least 10 million Basijis, Sepahis and other security forces and volunteers (including tens of thousands from allied nations). Those same Sepahis indeed.

There's an obvious twin objective to Iran's nuclear program:

- Endowing Iran with full spectrum civilian application of nuclear power and technology in an ultra-sanctioned environment, ie with a requirement for maximum self-sufficiency in the nuclear fuel cycle etc.

- Providing Iran with a potential and credible nuclear break out capability in case her basic security could no longer be ensured otherwise.

The material and human price of this endeavour has fallen well within cost-effective boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

New Iranians...Welcome them..., educate them..and they will be loyal citizens never forgetting what Iran has given them. Take a moment and look into their faces. This could happen to any one any where.





Afghan refugees

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> It may be nothing out of the ordinary when you experience certain developments typical of the western-type model of modernity, but it comes with serious consequences, namely that in order to continue to sustain your economy, you will then need to fix the issue with mass immigration. There's no other way around it once you allow population growth to slow down and even to reverse, hence why every western regime has been deliberately welcoming massive streams of immigrants from culturally alien lands.
> 
> And that in turn means acute, irreversible loss of national identity and specificity, in fact uprooting of nationhood - both for the immigrants, and for host societies.
> 
> Which is all in line with the grand scheme of the globalist oligarchy for a unified one-world regime under the thumb of these same stateless, oppressive and bloodthirsty elites. And also why liberal Iranian politicians, agents of the globalist mafia, will jump up and down at the mere mention of any measure meant to stimulate birth rates.
> 
> Iran's geography can accommodate several times its current population.
> 
> In short, Iran has but one of the following options at its disposal:
> 
> 1) Reversing the nefarious demographic trend ASAP through adequate, sustained state policy including all sorts of incentives for parents with numerous children.
> 
> 2) Collective suicide.
> 
> 3) Compensating the demographic deficit with mass-immigration including from far away places, and thus killing off Iranian national identity and nationhood.
> 
> Honestly, if you care about Iran's survival as a sovereign, independent nation that keeps its historical and civilizational roots intact, then the looming demographic catastrophy ought to worry you more than Iran's decision to forego nuclear weapons, which for the time being. don't really constitute an urgent and existential requirement.


first we must be able to reach our internal food consumption, we must solve our water shortage, solve the finding job problem, we must act as our constitution say and provide free education till university, we must solve the marriage problem . then we must talk about increasing population.
let not talk about housing problem and such.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> first we must be able to reach our internal food consumption, we must solve our water shortage, solve the finding job problem, we must act as our constitution say and provide free education till university, we must solve the marriage problem . then we must talk about increasing population.
> let not talk about housing problem and such.



No, it's the exact opposite in terms of urgency and priority. First Iran must solve the demographic challenge, everything else comes afterwards. No foul excuses. Especially economic issues: an ageing population can tackle none of these economic issues. None.

Otherwise Iran will cease to exist, just like the old nations of Europe lost their identities, their roots, died and were buried because of that, or more precisely, they were readied for dissolution into the freemason- / zionist-planned, cosmopolitan one world regime. But then, we know that liberals in Iran constitute a fifth column for the globalist elites, hence their efforts to keep in place the alarming, below replacement level fertility rate. They want Iran to cease to exist as a sovereign, distinct, autonomous civilization.

Insufficient housing, water, etc will create hardships - not trigger the death of the nation. Continued demographic slump however will kill Iran. It will kill Iran in a matter of one to two generations from now. Also, all these other issues mentioned can be tackled at any point in time, none of them is irreversible. Demographic collapse however is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> No, it's the exactly the opposite in terms of urgency and priority. First Iran must solve the demographic challenge, everything else comes afterwards. No foul excuses. Especially economic issues: an ageing population can tackle none of these economic issues. None.
> 
> Otherwise Iran will cease to exist, just like the old nations of Europe lost their identities, their roots, died and were buried because of that, or more precisely, they were readied for dissolution into the freemason- / zionist-planned, cosmopolitan one world regime. But then, we know that liberals in Iran constitute a fifth column for the globalist elites, hence their attempts to keep the birth rate low. They want Iran to cease to exist as a sovereign, distinct, autonomous civilization.
> 
> Insufficient housing, water, etc will create hardships only - not trigger the death of the nation. Continued demographic slump however will kill Iran. It will kill Iran in a matter of one to two generations from now. Also, all these other issues mentioned can be tackled at any point in time, none of them is irreversible. Demographic collapse however is.


well , your choice , you can have educated and capable population or population like some moron in parliament who are planning to ban around 40000 yearly medical abortion to increase the population
by the way those abortion are done on cases like chromosomal disorders or severe disease like thalassemia major.


and sadly your obsession with freemason- / zionist everything won't let you see what's killing Iran . its degeneration of our culture its poverty , its widening of the gap between poor and rich, its hopelessness , its the fact that top universities in Iran have become a platform to go overboard, its corruption in all aspects of society. its the fact you'll see such amount of les and deceit in society that it has become a norm.

your suggestion is like many things else we did, let do something we later prepare the prerequisites . go look back when we did the preparation later. if you want 40m poor , jobless , illiterate that their family had no time to rise them and their raised by the principle that God will raise them. then go and add 40 million more to the society.
only beware you can squeeze a spring only to an extent , after that it sprang
by your suggestion this will be iranian children going 30 years forward not Afghan refugee


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> well , your choice , you can have educated and capable population or population like some moron in parliament who are planning to ban around 40000 yearly medical abortion to increase the population



No, the choice is between life and death of the nation, simple as that. "Educated and capable" has no worth if it is accompanied by uprooting of national identity, de facto loss of sovereignty and soon to come dissolution into a supranational entity as is the case in Europe. You can have that in the west, we will not allow it in Iran.



> by the way those abortion are done on cases like chromosomal disorders or severe disease like thalassemia major.



That's a strawman, beside the point.



> and sadly your obsession with freemason- / zionist everything won't let you see what's killing Iran . its degeneration of our culture its poverty , its widening of the gap between poor and rich, its hopelessness , its the fact that top universities in Iran have become a platform to go overboard, its corruption in all aspects of society. its the fact you'll see such amount of les and deceit in society that it has become a norm.



Sadly, your apparent indifference to the power and influence of zionism, masonry and the globalist elites is preventing you from correctly identifying the root causes of the very issues you listed above. As well as the fact that these are rooted in the policies of liberal administrations (both moderates and reformists).

But, this is a massive strawman yet again, which I'm not going to get embroiled in. Let's not deflect from the problem at hand.

So once again, here's the issue: if the demographic decline goes on, Iran's economy will experience fundamental, structural breakdown. Thence, social-economic challenges - whether housing, poverty, wealth distribution and what not, will not be able to be addressed in any shape or form.

By then, only solution will remain: mass immigration, with all its adverse effects on national cohesion and identity.



> your suggestion is like many things else we did, let do something we later prepare the prerequisites . go look back when we did the preparation later. if you want 40m poor , jobless , illiterate that their family had no time to rise them and their raised by the principle that God will raise them. then go and add 40 million more to the society.



You don't seem to come to terms with the fact that demographic slump is irreversible. No nation affected has managed to get out of it. South Korea spent billions to this effect, but failed miserably. While nations of Europe didn't even try: they went for mass immigration right away.



> by your suggestion this will be iranian children going 30 years forward not Afghan refugee



By your suggestion, there will no longer be such as thing as an Iranian child in the proper sense of the term 30 years from now. Cosmopolitan, disoriented, zombies conceiving of themselves and anyone else as "world citizens", deprived of an actual identity and civilizational rooting, yes. But not Iranians in the effective sense.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> It may be nothing out of the ordinary when you experience certain developments typical of the western-type model of modernity, but it comes with serious consequences, namely that in order to continue to sustain your economy, you will then need to fix the issue with mass immigration. There's no other way around it once you allow population growth to slow down and even to reverse, hence why every western regime has been deliberately welcoming massive streams of immigrants from culturally alien lands.
> 
> And that in turn means acute, irreversible loss of national identity and specificity, in fact uprooting of nationhood - both for the immigrants, and for host societies.
> 
> Which is all in line with the grand scheme of the globalist oligarchy for a unified one-world regime under the thumb of these same stateless, oppressive and bloodthirsty elites. And also why liberal Iranian politicians, agents of the globalist mafia, will jump up and down at the mere mention of any measure meant to stimulate birth rates.
> 
> Iran's geography can accommodate several times its current population.
> 
> In short, Iran has but one of the following options at its disposal:
> 
> 1) Reversing the nefarious demographic trend ASAP through adequate, sustained state policy including all sorts of incentives for parents with numerous children.
> 
> 2) Collective suicide.
> 
> 3) Compensating the demographic deficit with mass-immigration including from far away places, and thus killing off Iranian national identity and nationhood.
> 
> Honestly, if you care about Iran's survival as a sovereign, independent nation managing to keep its historical and civilizational roots intact, then the looming demographic catastrophy ought to worry you much more than Iran's decision to forego nuclear weapons, which for the time being don't really represent an urgent and existential requirement.


 Agree 100% on everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> No offense, but this statement is of a self-contradicting nature.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but on the one hand, you're saying the acquisition of nuclear weapons would not result in additional pressure on Iran. On the other, you're suggesting that doing so would jeopardize the "wealth and power" of "a few cowards at the top"... which begs the question how exactly such a thing is supposed to happen precisely absent greater pressure from hostile external powers resulting in a toppling of the Islamic Republic!
> 
> Also, if nuclear weapons won't make the leadership and the state more secure, as you seem to suggest, then what's the point in possessing them?
> 
> Last but not least, I'd suggest to constantly bear in mind the fact that the survival of Iran and the survival of the Islamic Republic are inextricably tied to and dependent upon each other. If the IR falls, Iran will be gone into the trash can of history for good. Any semblance of a loss of control by the Iranian central state this time around will be mercilessly, brutally, methodically and cold-heartedly exploited to the hilt by Iran's powerful existential enemies. Endless civil strife and dismantling of the country into ethno-linguistic entities will be guaranteed to follow in any such eventuality.



What I said was under the assumption they have already implemented a max pressure campaign on Iran. Therefore acquiring nuclear warheads would not yield punishing results because the enemy has already exhausted a large number of their cards. At least this is a presumption, I may be wrong and they have other cards to play that are making the leadership cautious. I think it's fair to say their are many in the political apparatus that are NOT in favor of nuclear weaponization and are not interested in going down this road.

What I meant to say about those who enjoy the status quo of wealth and power, they might feel threated by nuclear weaponization because they are afraid of an America-led attack on Iran that would jeopardize their wealth. As we know, 1 warhead is not enough to deter a desperate attack. Leadership & state will remain secure with a few dozen in storage, but the period from 1 to 5 nuclear weapons is most volatile as a coalition may be formed against Iran.

My point really just boils down to one thing, if we are already being sanctioned heavily, and with no deal we will continue to be sanctioned heavily, and even if their is a deal, it can be overturned easily by the next US president AFTER we dismantled a part of the program, it begs the question. Why not build one? The only reason is fear from those who have much to lose. I have no doubt people like Hajizadeh and Salami would love to have an arsenal, but It's clear their are some big people that oppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Why not build one? The only reason is fear from those who have much to lose. I have no doubt people like Hajizadeh and Salami would love to have an arsenal, but It's clear their are some big people that oppose.



I understand your argument, but the quoted part is where I fail to follow. Aren't nuclear weapons supposed to cement, rather than to undermine the standing of the political leadership which chooses to acquire them? If they result in jeopardizing the position of the leadership, what's the point in these weapons to begin with? If Iran possessed nuclear weapons, the keys to these would not be in the hands of any generals, but in those of the commander-in-chief ie the Supreme Leader anyway.

Now the same Supreme Leader in younger years engaged in political activism against the shah regime, not fearing the Mossad-trained SAVAK and their torturers at Komiteye Moshtarak. The same Supreme Leader, when he used to be the President of the Islamic Republic, then lost a hand in a terrorist bombing carried out by the western- and zionist-backed MKO grouplet, bombing which in fact was a direct attempt on his life. He then visited the frontlines several times during the war with Saddam. He is a mojahed, and has been putting his life on the line for 42 years. Therefore fear of being martyred in the path of God, let alone losing his position, is not something one will find in him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

World War 1 and 2 were not fought over religion but rather ideology and nationalism. Right now, the most dangerous conflicts in the world, Russia vs NATO, China vs USA, are not about religion. Look at Trump or Stalin. Human beings, on average need to worship something or someone. That's why so many autocrats build a cult of personality.



TheImmortal said:


> All without Islam or Christianity or Judaism. Organized monotheistic Religion brought the world nothing but war and chaos.


----------



## sha ah

You're very idealistic but honestly 99% of them don't want to stay in Iran. They want to go to Turkey then Europe. Iran already has too many Afghan refugees. Ordinary people in Iran are already struggling as it is. Iran cannot afford to take in anymore refugees at the moment. Currently Iran is deporting something like almost 1000 a day, but they keep coming back. I'm not sure what the solution is. Afghanistan is finished.













aryobarzan said:


> New Iranians...Welcome them..., educate them..and they will be loyal citizens never forgetting what Iran has given them. Take a moment and look into their faces. This could happen to any one any where.
> 
> View attachment 801186
> 
> Afghan refugees


----------



## sha ah

Just one wrong move!


TEHRAN — An intensification of the Israeli military threats against Iran seems to suggest that the Zionist regime has forgotten that Iran is more than capable of hitting them from anywhere.




www.tehrantimes.com













'One wrong move': Tehran Times reveals Iran's targets in Israel


A "rocket alert" map displaying a list of targets Iran would strike including pins in Lebanese territory and on Palestinian cities.




www.jpost.com


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470925278822248455


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> No, the choice is between life and death of the nation, simple as that. "Educated and capable" has no worth if it is accompanied by uprooting of national identity, de facto loss of sovereignty and soon to come dissolution into a supranational entity as is the case in Europe. You can have that in the west, we will not allow it in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a strawman, beside the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, your apparent indifference to the power and influence of zionism, masonry and the globalist elites is preventing you from correctly identifying the root causes of the very issues you listed above. As well as the fact that these are rooted in the policies of liberal administrations (both moderates and reformists).
> 
> But, this is a massive strawman yet again, which I'm not going to get embroiled in. Let's not deflect from the problem at hand.
> 
> So once again, here's the issue: if the demographic decline goes on, Iran's economy will experience fundamental, structural breakdown. Thence, social-economic challenges - whether housing, poverty, wealth distribution and what not, will not be able to be addressed in any shape or form.
> 
> By then, only solution will remain: mass immigration, with all its adverse effects on national cohesion and identity.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to come to terms with the fact that demographic slump is irreversible. No nation affected has managed to get out of it. South Korea spent billions to this effect, but failed miserably. While nations of Europe didn't even try: they went for mass immigration right away.
> 
> 
> 
> By your suggestion, there will no longer be such as thing as an Iranian child in the proper sense of the term 30 years from now. Cosmopolitan, disoriented, zombies conceiving of themselves and anyone else as "world citizens", deprived of an actual identity and civilizational rooting, yes. But not Iranians in the effective sense.


Just ask you two question .
Was the person who said "if poverty come from the door faith go out of windows " wrong ?
And how much of our national identity is our faith and culture ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> Was the person who said "if poverty come from the door faith go out of windows " wrong ?


Yes, he was wrong. My life experience, as well as the life experience of most people I know, quite strongly suggest that poor people are generally more religious and faithful to their beliefs than rich people, or the middle class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> Yes, he was wrong. My life experience, as well as the life experience of most people I know, quite strongly suggest that poor people are generally more religious and faithful to their beliefs than rich people, or the middle class.


For the record he was Ali-ibn-Abitaleb first Shia Imam and 4th Caliph .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Hack-Hook said:


> For the record he was Ali-ibn-Abitaleb first Shia Imam and 4th Caliph .


You should give some present day example


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> For the record he was Ali-ibn-Abitaleb first Shia Imam and 4th Caliph .


And I can't care less. It is clearly not true about today's world. Find a better excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> Yes, he was wrong. My life experience, as well as the life experience of most people I know, quite strongly suggest that poor people are generally more religious and faithful to their beliefs than rich people, or the middle class.


That actually Depends dear friend

آدم رو سگ بگیره جو نگیره سخته

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

LOOL @ weak Azerbaijan thinking it could step up to the boss. smh.

The Iran-Azerbaijan gas swap deal: Has Tehran’s tough posturing paid off?
The Turkish-supported gas swap deal is not so much a capitulation as a calculated concession from Azerbaijan, which now acknowledges its relationship with Israel as an Iranian red line.




By Agha Hussain  
December 14 2021




Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi and Azerbaijani President Ilham Aliyev signed an agreement to swap natural gas on November 28 in Ashgabat, Turkmenistan
Photo Credit: The Cradle




Share

Facebook

Twitter

WhatsApp

Telegram



Translate

Powered by
Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi signed a gas swap deal with his Azerbaijani counterpart Ilham Aliyev on the sidelines of the 28 November Economic Cooperation Organization (ECO) summit in Ashgabat, Turkmenistan. The timing of the deal and its geostrategic significance outweighs its economic impact for both sides. For Iran, in particular, it represents the first concrete result of the rapid overhaul of its regional posture in recent months.
*The standoff and Iran’s hardline approach*
The deal ended the October-November escalation between Iran and Azerbaijan, which has featured unprecedented Iranian war games on their shared borders and symbolic steps in challenging several of Baku’s regional interests unless it accounted for Tehran’s concerns.
In a 3 November analysis for _The Cradle, _this author described Iran’s conduct as the initiation of a new, more assertive posture in Eurasia. The aims of this new posture are to exert damage control over regional trends favorable to Iran’s adversaries and to establish the potency and credibility of Iran’s regional red lines.
In the South Caucasus, this means reversing Azerbaijan’s confidence in Israel as a positive contributor to its regional standing, and pressuring Baku to place its relationship with Tel Aviv on the bilateral negotiating table between itself and Iran.
From this point onward, Tehran can effectively wield the threat of challenging Azerbaijani regional interests as a bargaining chip to scale back Baku’s ties with Tel Aviv. Such challenges include taking steps to reroute the North South Transport Corridor (NSTC) from Azerbaijan to Armenia or stationing troops in Armenia’s south to deter the implementation of Azerbaijan’s prized Zangezur Corridor across that area.
The gas swap deal is Iran’s first inroad in this stratagem.
*The gas swap deal de-escalation*
According to the deal, Iran will receive Turkmen gas and then send an equivalent amount of Iranian gas to Azerbaijan.
By involving Iran in its regional trade as a means of defusing tensions, Azerbaijan validates Iran’s new hardline posture toward it through this key concession. Specifically, Azerbaijan acknowledges and assuages Iran’s heightened perception of threat in any moves toward crafting a regional economic and security order that does not include a tangible role for the Iranians.
Notably, since this perception of threat is derived almost entirely from Iran’s oft-enunciated view of any such moves as an extension of Israel’s global campaign to isolate it, the deal qualifies as a concession from Azerbaijan, even if indirect, on the issue of its ties with Israel.
From Iran’s perspective, this is a milestone of sorts for its new hard power approach to the region.
The gas deal represented Azerbaijan’s shift from its previously dismissive stance toward Iran’s Israel-centric criticisms of its policies in exchange for Iran winding down its aggressive military posturing on the border.
This serves to activate the bilateral bargaining arrangement Iran seeks.
Under the principle of reciprocity enshrined by such arrangements, any attempts by Baku to revert to its old practice of safeguarding its relations with Tel Aviv from Iranian scrutiny may be met by Tehran’s return to an aggressive posture.
As a result, Azerbaijan would find a mounting set of new challenges at its doorstep, a year after its historic victory over Armenia in the second Nagorno-Karabakh war. The risk factor of its relationship with Israel could therefore skyrocket quicker than President Aliyev would be willing to roll it back, given Azerbaijan’s longstanding reliance on the US-based Israel lobby as a shield against unfavorable US policies promoted by the Armenian-US diaspora.
Tehran, however, would have options aplenty in the potential military and geo-economic alliances with Yerevan to continue mounting pressure on Baku.
*The Turkey factor*
To Azerbaijan, Turkey has been its single most constant and reliable guarantor of security and economics throughout its tussles with Armenia. However, Azerbaijan’s ties with Turkey factor in very differently when it comes to tensions and potential conflict with Iran.
Eldar Mamedov, an Azerbaijani analyst at Eurasianet and the Quincy Institute, states that “… military confrontation with Iran – a country with eight times the population – clearly is not in Baku’s interests. All the more so because even Baku’s main ally, Turkey, is unlikely to fight a war with Iran on Azerbaijan’s behalf.”
Citing Turkey’s self-interest in keeping its own differences with Iran to manageable levels, Mamedov adds that “policymakers in Baku would be wise to realize the limits of the Turkish support in any potential future conflagration with Tehran.”
Turkey’s influence, in fact, looms large in the details of the gas swap deal. Giving Iran transit state status in the Turkmenistan gas trade is a decision set in the context of geo-economics – where Baku has traditionally taken its cue from Ankara, whose territory is the terminus for Azerbaijan’s most vital trade and transport links, such as the BTC oil pipeline, the Southern Gas Corridor (SGC) pipelines, and the BTK railway.
Of great interest to Iran is that Turkish interests seem to propel the planned Azerbaijan–Turkmenistan gas trade more than Azerbaijani ones.
Azerbaijan’s interest in Turkmen gas does not extend beyond buying it to fill the unutilized capacity of SGC, which it will be able to do itself once it boosts its own gas production.
Turkey, however, has long sought the revival of the dormant Trans Caspian Gas Pipeline (TCP) connecting Turkmenistan via the Caspian Sea to Azerbaijan with the objective of further linkage to the SGC, through which Turkmen gas then flows to Europe via Turkey.
The TCP is core to Turkey’s drive to render itself Turkic Central Asia’s ultimate gateway to the west. This would entail Turkmen gas exports to and transit across Azerbaijan at a much larger, longer-term scale.
Since the discovery in the 1990s of huge gas fields in its own Caspian waters, Azerbaijan has, in fact, treated Turkmenistan as a potential competitor for the European market.
Baku therefore walked away from the TCP project, declining to settle its maritime dispute with Ashgabat over the Dostluk gas field, which itself was enough to inhibit work on the TCP. So when Azerbaijan resolved the Dostluk dispute in January this year and agreed to jointly develop it with Turkmenistan, Ankara’s influence once again stood out.
The fact that Azerbaijan’s top ally sees fit to deploy Turkish-Azerbaijani regional interests as collateral for de-escalation with Iran will therefore encourage Iranian strategists by adding pressure on Baku to accept Iran’s assertive behavior as a ‘new normal.’
*Iran-Azerbaijan tensions are far from over*
Despite Iran’s gains from it, the gas swap deal is still a calculated concession from Azerbaijan and far from a capitulation.
Once the TCP is built, the swap arrangement with Turkmenistan via Iran will become redundant, as Turkmen gas will be piped directly to Azerbaijan. This is not an unlikely scenario given that the wealthy European Union (EU) designated the TCP a ‘project of common interest,’ thus qualifying it for EU financing and diplomatic support.
This factor raises the stakes – and the risks – in the Iran-Azerbaijan bilateral relationship. More hawkish minds in Baku may, after all, be inclined to interpret the completion of Iran bypassing TCP and the disposal of the gas swap arrangement as a sign that isolating Iran in the South Caucasus has become a viable strategy.
Such a notion would almost certainly receive enthusiastic backing from Israel, who lacks Turkey’s economic incentive in averting an Iran-Azerbaijan conflict and may even see Baku’s reliance on its US lobby deepen if it heads into a fight without Turkey’s blessing.
Ultimately, for Baku, these are fairly risky variables on which to base its present and future roadmap for dealing with Iran. In contrast, Tehran benefits from a more reliable set of options to sustain and escalate its posture when required, with the decisive advantages of geography and size playing to its favor.
The views expressed in this article do not necessarily reflect those of The Cradle.
https://thecradle.co/Article/analysis/4666


----------



## sha ah

The Turkish Lira continues to crash and burn. From 14.5 to 15.65 in one day. A few days before that it was at the 13.5 range. At this rate 20 is a realistic number. I feel sorry for ordinary Turks.














Turkey raises minimum wage as lira crash, inflation sow hardship


Turkey is raising its minimum wage by 50 percent starting next year.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran allows IAEA to reinstall cameras at Karaj nuclear facility

IAEA to not have access to the recordings from the cameras, which will be installed ‘after technical reviews by Iranian experts’.









Iran allows IAEA to reinstall cameras at Karaj nuclear facility


IAEA to not have access to recordings from cameras which will be installed ‘after technical reviews by Iranian experts’.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> That actually Depends dear friend
> 
> آدم رو سگ بگیره جو نگیره سخته


واقعیت جامعه هست
برو بالاشهر تهران رو ببین. زاهدان رو هم ببین. ببین کدوم مذهبی‌تر هستند

منظورت رو از «آدم رو سگ بگیره جو نگیره» متوجه نشدم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> واقعیت جامعه هست
> برو بالاشهر تهران رو ببین. زاهدان رو هم ببین. ببین کدوم مذهبی‌تر هستند
> 
> منظورت رو از «آدم رو سگ بگیره جو نگیره» متوجه نشدم​


والله زاهدان هم رفته ام. تو خیابون که میخوای قدم بزنی بچه های کوچیک میان دم گوشت حداقلش پاسور پیشنهاد میدن بهت. یه بار داشتم میرفتم سمت چهارراه رسولی یکی کراک و حشیش و تریاک و این چیزا میفروخت. مذهبی هاشون که دو متر ریش داشتن چرک ازش می‌ریخت. بی نظمی و کثافت از سر و روی شهر می‌بارید. البته جسارت نباشه به بچه های زاهدان ولی متاسفانه خاطره خوبی از این شهر ندارم. مذهبی بودن که به ریش و پشم نیست، به ریا و دروغگویی نیست، به جای مهر وسط پیشانی نیست، به چرت وپرت های صدمن یه غاز نیست، به عمل کار برآید داداش به سخن دانی نیست.


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> واقعیت جامعه هست
> برو بالاشهر تهران رو ببین. زاهدان رو هم ببین. ببین کدوم مذهبی‌تر هستند
> 
> منظورت رو از «آدم رو سگ بگیره جو نگیره» متوجه نشدم​


دین یک ظاهر داره یک باطن اگر دین به ظاهر باشه که خوارج از همه مردم دیندارتر بودن


QWECXZ said:


> And I can't care less. It is clearly not true about today's world. Find a better excuse.


این کاملا در مورددنیای امروز هم صدق میکنه. فقط مشکل اینجاست که ما فراموش کردیم دین چیه و چی میگه.


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> والله زاهدان هم رفته ام. تو خیابون که میخوای قدم بزنی بچه های کوچیک میان دم گوشت حداقلش پاسور پیشنهاد میدن بهت. یه بار داشتم میرفتم سمت چهارراه رسولی یکی کراک و حشیش و تریاک و این چیزا میفروخت. مذهبی هاشون که دو متر ریش داشتن چرک ازش می‌ریخت. بی نظمی و کثافت از سر و روی شهر می‌بارید. البته جسارت نباشه به بچه های زاهدان ولی متاسفانه خاطره خوبی از این شهر ندارم. مذهبی بودن که به ریش و پشم نیست، به ریا و دروغگویی نیست، به جای مهر وسط پیشانی نیست، به چرت وپرت های صدمن یه غاز نیست، به عمل کار برآید داداش به سخن دانی نیست.


بعد اون وقت مذهبی واقعی رو در فرشته و جردن و ونک و سعادت آباد و شهرک غرب و فرمانیه و زعفرانیه و کامرانیه و اینها یافتی. درسته؟​


Hack-Hook said:


> دین یک ظاهر داره یک باطن اگر دین به ظاهر باشه که خوارج از همه مردم دیندارتر بودن
> 
> این کاملا در مورددنیای امروز هم صدق میکنه. فقط مشکل اینجاست که ما فراموش کردیم دین چیه و چی میگه.


یا داری دین‌داری رو با این‌که یک فردی به خدا اعتقاد داشته باشه قاطی می‌کنی یا چیزی که می‌گی رو درک نمی‌کنم واقعاً و اصلاً همخونی با جامعه امروز ایران نداره
لزوماً هر کسی که به روح یا خدا اعتقاد داشته باشه مذهبی نیست
خیلی‌ها هستند که به خدا و آفرینش هوشمند اعتقاد دارن اما تمامی ادیان رو دروغ می‌دونند. به این افراد می‌گی مذهبی؟
بگذریم از این که امروز خیلی از افراد جامعه ایران که دستشون به دهنشون می‌رسه حتی وجود خدا رو هم منکر دارن می‌شن
تازه یه جماعت تازه به دوران رسیده‌ای هست که نه تنها منکر می‌شن بلکه فحش ناموسی هم میدن و ضد دین هستند

به جرات می‌گم هیچ جای دنیا به اندازه قشر پول‌دار کشورهای مثل ایران و عراق و ترکیه و اینها تو خاورمیانه ضد دین ندارن. حتی آمریکا
یعنی حتی اگه با دین هم مخالف باشند فحش نمی‌دن

همون امام علی که می‌گی بعید می‌دونم اگه نظرش رو می‌پرسیدی می‌گفت که مردم نباید بچه دار بشن
حکایت شما شده مثل داستان عمر و عاص که قرآن رو سر نیزه کرد
داری از گفته امام علی بهره‌بردای سیاسی به نفع دیدگاه خودت می‌کنی
در حالیکه امام علی قطعاً دیدگاهش در مورد فرزندآوری ۱۸۰ درجه خلاف دیدگاه شما بوده​


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> بعد اون وقت مذهبی واقعی رو در فرشته و جردن و ونک و سعادت آباد و شهرک غرب و فرمانیه و زعفرانیه و کامرانیه و اینها یافتی. درسته؟


هست ولی به قول شما تو اقلیت هستن. 

درو شده ان در حقیقت. خشکه مذهب هم با مذهبی فرق داره. قرار هم نیست هر کی که شلوار جین پوشیده کافر مطلق باشه. خیلی از این مردمی که شما میگید طرفدار قاسم سلیمانی بودند اصلا هم مذهبی نبودند. 

افتخار انسان به آزادمردی و جوانمردی اونه. مذهب ظاهری به نظرم چندان مهم نیست.


----------



## dBSPL

sha ah said:


> Turkey 🦃 now mounting Altay turrets on Leopard 2 hulls because the Altay program lacks a Powerpack, specifically the motor.
> 
> Turkey was supposed to receive an engine from South Korea since Germany is refusing to supply Turkey with Leopard 2 parts. However the South Koreans have had issues developing a viable motor and the US is also likely to prevent them from selling it to Turkey even if they build it.
> 
> The South Korean engine requires parts from Germany so I'm not sure how this mess can be resolved. Now they're talking about purchasing Ukrainian engines but Ukraine isn't even able to meet its outstanding orders as it is.
> 
> Realistically Ukraine might cease to exist before they can ever export anything substantial. With the threat from Russia I'm not sure how Ukraine can export any military hardware. Very soon those Turkish drones might even belong to Putin.







__





Is the Altay MBT DooMed?


@Foinikas @iLION12345_1



defence.pk


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> هست ولی به قول شما تو اقلیت هستن.
> 
> درو شده ان در حقیقت. خشکه مذهب هم با مذهبی فرق داره. قرار هم نیست هر کی که شلوار جین پوشیده کافر مطلق باشه. خیلی از این مردمی که شما میگید طرفدار قاسم سلیمانی بودند اصلا هم مذهبی نبودند.
> 
> افتخار انسان به آزادمردی و جوانمردی اونه. مذهب ظاهری به نظرم چندان مهم نیست.


طرفدار قاسم سلیمانی بودن که دلیل بر مذهبی بودن نیست
من هم طرفدار قاسم سلیمانی هستم در حالی که اصلاً هیچ کدوم از ادیان رو واقعی نمی‌دونم

بحث مذهب ظاهری نیست. بحث اعتقاد هست
تو مناطق پول‌دار تهران هیچ اعتقادی به واقعی بودن اسلام ندارن بیشتر جمعیت

اتفاقاً بیشتر کسانی که ظاهر مذهبی دارن در واقعیت شاید مذهبی نباشن و ریاکار باشن
نمونه‌اش در همین دستگاه جمهوری اسلامی بسیار است​


----------



## sha ah

Covid cases are spiking all over Europe but I'm Iran case counts remain low.

Some are now saying that MRNA vaccines are not as effective as traditional vaccines. Supposedly with MRNA the efficacy wears off over time, whereas traditional vaccines tend to me more effective over the long term.

Remember before Covid-19, MRNA vaccines had never been distributed on mass. Also MRNA vaccines have to be stored at freezing temperatures which makes transportation difficult if not impossible for much of the developing world. MRNA was nothing more than a money grab by the west but realistically it's not the most efficient and viable option for mass distribution to the entire world.

China is leading the way by producing 7 billion vaccines a year. In the end it will be China that will save the world from the plight of Covid, not the west.

In any case, I believe that Iran made the right choice by choosing to produce a traditional, inactivated vaccine and also Iran made the right choice in taking its time to develop a quality product. The results speak for themselves. Iran's vaccine seems to be superior to most of the products out there, even receiving great reviews from a western journal of Virology.

Honestly with these stellar results I believe the time has come for Iran to distribute vaccines to needy nations like Afghanistan, Syria, Lebanon. Donate some doses just for their medical professionals or the most vulnerable. 

Much of the developing world and third world is still in dire need of vaccines. In Africa many nations have a 10% or less vaccination rate. They need vaccines but can't afford expensive western vaccines, not to mention they lack the necessary infrastructure for the successful distribution of MRNA vaccines. Iran can offer them vaccines at a price lower than even China or Russia and it's vaccine is arguably better. One advantage in this regard is that sanctions do not apply to medicine. I suppose only time will tell.



















Look at the situation in Cuba. One of the highest vaccination rates in the world. This despite US sanctions. Cuba developed their vaccine with help from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Covid cases are spiking all over Europe but I'm Iran case counts remain low.
> 
> Some are now saying that MRNA vaccines are not as effective as traditional vaccines. Supposedly with MRNA the efficacy wears off over time, whereas traditional vaccines tend to me more effective over the long term.
> 
> Remember before Covid-19, MRNA vaccines had never been distributed on mass. Also MRNA vaccines have to be stored at freezing temperatures which makes transportation difficult if not impossible for much of the developing world. MRNA was nothing more than a money grab by the west but realistically it's not the most efficient and viable option for mass distribution to the entire world.
> 
> China is leading the way by producing 7 billion vaccines a year. In the end it will be China that will save the world from the plight of Covid, not the west.
> 
> In any case, I believe that Iran made the right choice by choosing to produce a traditional, inactivated vaccine and also Iran made the right choice in taking its time to develop a quality product. The results speak for themselves. Iran's vaccine seems to be superior to most of the products out there, even receiving great reviews from a western journal of Virology.
> 
> View attachment 801460
> View attachment 801461
> View attachment 801462
> View attachment 801463
> View attachment 801464
> View attachment 801465
> View attachment 801466
> View attachment 801467


Iran vaccinated its population later than most European countries.
Most of the Iranians received their second dose of vaccine just a month ago, while for Europeans, it was probably several months ago. Maybe even more than 6 months ago in some countries.
Also, Iran went through a huge infection peak in August and September which might have caused herd immunity to some degree.
Overall, another peak before January is unlikely in Iran.

This is why it's important that we vaccinate people above 30 before February.


----------



## sha ah

70% have received one dose in Iran while close to 60% have recieved 2 doses. In terms of distribution Iran seems to have already reached a plateau. 

The highest rate of vaccination tends to be in the lower to mid 70% range. Spain and Italy are two examples of this. Cuba is the only nation I've seen with 90% so far. Keep in mind Cuba is a tiny island. 

Keep in mind these are numbers out of the entire population. If we're talking about the eligible population, Iran surpassed 80% and is likely at or near 90%. 

At the peak of Iran's vaccination drive, 1 million people a day were receiving a shot. Now it's something like 200,000-300,000 a day. Iran will probably reach its peak at around 75% within a few months. Numbers won't surpass that unless Iran imposes harsh restrictions like what we're seeing in some parts of Europe.

However without another surge, that is unlikely to happen. Again so far it seems as if Iran made two correct choices when it comes to Covid. 
1) Developing traditional, inactivated vaccines, which rely on proven and time tested technology. 
2) not rushing the vaccine development. It took a few months longer but Iran did indeed produce a solid product. As we can see, in Europe numbers are surging but not in Iran so far.














QWECXZ said:


> Iran vaccinated its population later than most European countries.
> Most of the Iranians received their second dose of vaccine just a month ago, while for Europeans, it was probably several months ago. Maybe even more than 6 months ago in some countries.
> Also, Iran went through a huge infection peak in August and September which might have caused herd immunity to some degree.
> Overall, another peak before January is unlikely in Iran.
> 
> This is why it's important that we vaccinate people above 30 before February.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> 70% have received one dose in Iran while close to 60% have recieved 2 doses. In terms of distribution Iran seems to have already reached a plateau.
> 
> The highest rate of vaccination tends to be in the lower to mid 70% range. Spain and Italy are two examples of this. Cuba is the only nation I've seen with 90% so far. Keep in mind Cuba is a tiny island.
> 
> Keep in mind these are numbers out of the entire population. If we're talking about the eligible population, Iran surpassed 80% and is likely at or near 90%.
> 
> At the peak of Iran's vaccination drive, 1 million people a day were receiving a shot. Now it's something like 200,000-300,000 a day. Iran will probably reach its peak at around 75% within a few months. Numbers won't surpass that unless Iran imposes harsh restrictions like what we're seeing in some parts of Europe.
> 
> However without another surge, that is unlikely to happen. Again so far it seems as if Iran made two correct choices when it comes to Covid.
> 1) Developing traditional, inactivated vaccines, which rely on proven and time tested technology.
> 2) not rushing the vaccine development. It took a few months longer but Iran did indeed produce a solid product. As we can see, in Europe numbers are surging but not in Iran so far.
> 
> View attachment 801472
> View attachment 801473
> View attachment 801474


The point is that it is too early to judge the effectiveness of inactivated virus vaccines in Iran.
When most people have received their second dose just a month ago, their antibodies are at the peak now. 
Again, don't forget that Iran went through a very harsh peak in August and September and we're probably witnessing some degree of herd immunity as well.
You can judge the effectiveness of Iran's vaccination campaign 2 months later.
But hopefully by then, most Iranians will have received a booster dose.


----------



## aryobarzan

1750 years ago at the height of the Sasanian Empire somewhere close to Zanjan a salt mine caved in and buried this poor miner. He was named the* "salt man"*. His head was very well preserved, to the extent that his pierced ear was still holding the gold earring. The hair, beard, and the mustaches were reddish, and his impressive leather boot still contained parts of his leg and foot,





This is how they dressed at the time..








This is his boot with part of his leg still in it..




and these are the Patterns on his cloth fabric

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Just ask you two question .
> Was the person who said "if poverty come from the door faith go out of windows " wrong ?
> And how much of our national identity is our faith and culture ?



The person was wrong indeed. Religiosity is much stronger in Nāzi Ābād and Gharchak compared to Zaferānieh and Lavāsān...

As concerns national identity, a lot of it boils down to faith and culture. Both of these - in addition to all other criteria - will be out the window if Iran resorts to opening the floodgates of mass immigration like European nations did.

Last time this topic was discussed, it seems to me that you were suggesting your issue is only with sub-Saharan level fertility rates, not the 2.1 figure needed to ensure generational replacement. Now however, you seem to be claiming that even when it comes to generational replacement, other economic challenges must take precedence... as if there was an intrinsic desire to see Iran fall into the fatal trap of negative population growth, which can only be compensated with mass immigration and nothing else.

Notwithstanding the fact that unless Iran resorts to opting for mass immigration, its economy will go down the drain as soon as the proportion of elderly citizens compared to younger ones exceeds a certain threshold, because older people consume less and therefore production will suffer, and if production suffers then resources allocated to poverty reduction will decrease as well. Likewise, smaller population means smaller market and less consumption, less demand, thence decreased production. Scientific and technological innovation, which is essential to economic growth, will also dwindle with an ageing population.

In short: if we want to reduce poverty, then a healthy demographic growth - that is a fertility rate of between 2.1 and 2.5 (neither 4 or 5, nor the current, extremely dangerous rate that is below replacement level), is a precondition, because anything else will imperil the fundamentals of the national economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Turkish Lira just reached a new low today, 17 VS the US dollar. Just a few days ago it was 9 vs the US Dollar and that was considered extremely high.

Capital flight is now causing the economy to disintegrate rapidly. Trading on the stock market was halted twice today as the main index lost 7%.









Turkey: Stock trading halted twice as lira crashes to new low


Trades on all listed stocks was halted twice on Friday after the Borsa Istanbul 100 index fell as much as 7 percent.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

تفکرات مذهبی خلاف واقعیت هر جا که در اقتصاد وارد بشه اون‌جا به گوه کشیده می‌شه
نمونه‌اش ایران. نمونه‌اش ترکیه

جالب اینجاست که مشکل هر دو کشور هم یکی هست: نرخ سود بانکی بیش از حد پایین
بعد می‌گن اقتصاد اسلامی! انگار مشکلاتی که زمان صدر اسلام در اقتصاد بود با امروز یکی هست​


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> تفکرات مذهبی خلاف واقعیت هر جا که در اقتصاد وارد بشه اون‌جا به گوه کشیده می‌شه
> نمونه‌اش ایران. نمونه‌اش ترکیه
> 
> جالب اینجاست که مشکل هر دو کشور هم یکی هست: نرخ سود بانکی بیش از حد پایین
> بعد می‌گن اقتصاد اسلامی! انگار مشکلاتی که زمان صدر اسلام در اقتصاد بود با امروز یکی هست​



جنس مشکل ایران و ترکیه به هیچ وجهی یکی نیست. ایران تحت شدیدترین تحریم های تاریخ قرار گرفته وگرنه اقتصاد ایران یکی از بزرگترین اقتصادهای جهان میشد. 

بزرگترین مشکل ایران به خصوص در داخل کشور انحصار بیش از حده که فساد آور است و میراث شوم هاشمی است. انحصاری که اجازه تولید اشغال و درجا زدن رو به کارخانه های داخلی مثل سایپا و ایران خودرو می‌دهد. تا همین الان این دو شرکت با استفاده از فرصت تحریم ارزی ایران از دولت تمرد کرده و قیمت ها رو افزایش دادند. کسی هم جرات نداره چیزی بگه حتی رئیسی و تهدیدهای دولت رئیسی مبنی بر واردات خودرو ارزان هم نتیجه ای نداشته تا الان. 

در شرایط تحریمی اگر دولت دست شخصی مثل روحانی یا خاتمی باشد نصف ملت از بین می‌روند چون تفکر لیبرالی اجازه رحم کردن به طبقات پایین جامعه را نمی‌دهد. 

ارتباطی هم به مذهب ندارد. این واقعا عجیبه که همه چیزو به مذهب ربط می‌دهید. ترکیه سالها زیر تیغ ضد مذهب ها بوده و دلیل محبوبیت اولیه اردوغان بهبود وضع اقتصادی بعد از حاکمیت لیبرال ها بود که ادعای مذهب هم دارد

ترکیه اگر وارد سوریه و لیبی نمیشد بدون شک اقتصادش دست نخورده باقی میماند. اشتباه بزرگ ترکیه پشت سر هم باعث شد اقتصادش تضعیف بشه. 

در شرایط کرونایی هم طبیعی است کشوری که بالاترین درآمد ارزیش از تجارت فحشا و سواحل فاحشه خانه درمی‌آید دچار تورم و کسری بودجه شود.


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> جنس مشکل ایران و ترکیه به هیچ وجهی یکی نیست. ایران تحت شدیدترین تحریم های تاریخ قرار گرفته وگرنه اقتصاد ایران یکی از بزرگترین اقتصادهای جهان میشد.
> 
> بزرگترین مشکل ایران به خصوص در داخل کشور انحصار بیش از حده که فساد آور است و میراث شوم هاشمی است. انحصاری که اجازه تولید اشغال و درجا زدن رو به کارخانه های داخلی مثل سایپا و ایران خودرو می‌دهد. تا همین الان این دو شرکت با استفاده از فرصت تحریم ارزی ایران از دولت تمرد کرده و قیمت ها رو افزایش دادند. کسی هم جرات نداره چیزی بگه حتی رئیسی و تهدیدهای دولت رئیسی مبنی بر واردات خودرو ارزان هم نتیجه ای نداشته تا الان.
> 
> در شرایط تحریمی اگر دولت دست شخصی مثل روحانی یا خاتمی باشد نصف ملت از بین می‌روند چون تفکر لیبرالی اجازه رحم کردن به طبقات پایین جامعه را نمی‌دهد.
> 
> ارتباطی هم به مذهب ندارد. این واقعا عجیبه که همه چیزو به مذهب ربط می‌دهید. ترکیه سالها زیر تیغ ضد مذهب ها بوده و دلیل محبوبیت اولیه اردوغان بهبود وضع اقتصادی بعد از حاکمیت لیبرال ها بود که ادعای مذهب هم دارد
> 
> ترکیه اگر وارد سوریه و لیبی نمیشد بدون شک اقتصادش دست نخورده باقی میماند. اشتباه بزرگ ترکیه پشت سر هم باعث شد اقتصادش تضعیف بشه.
> 
> در شرایط کرونایی هم طبیعی است کشوری که بالاترین درآمد ارزیش از تجارت فحشا و سواحل فاحشه خانه درمی‌آید دچار تورم و کسری بودجه شود.


اتفاقاً جنس مشکل دقیقاً یکی هست: گوش نکردن به نظر اقتصاددان‌ها و کس‌شعرهایی مثل اقتصاد اسلامی
اقتصاد اسلامی کم نبود حالا یه مشت گوسفند حرف از پزشکی اسلامی می‌زنند. خدا رو شکر پزشکی مثل اقتصاد دست حکومتی‌ها نیست وگرنه بدبخت بودیم
اون زمانی که خمینی برگشت گفت اقتصاد مال خرست این روز رو می‌شد دید

تحریم ربط خیلی کمی به پهن شدن ارزش ریال داره
تحریم‌های جدی از ۲۰۰۸ علیه ایران وضع شدن که نفت و بانک مرکزی رو هدف گرفتن
یه توضیح بده چطوری از دلار ۷ تومن رسیدیم به ۳۰ هزار تومن؟
تا سال ۲۰۰۸ دلار بود حدود ۹۰۰ تومن. از ۹۰۰ تومن تا ۳۰ هزار رو فرض کنیم تحریم باعث‌اش بوده که همین رو هم من کامل قبول ندارم
شما بگو از ۷ تومن تا ۹۰۰ تومن رو کی باعث‌اش بوده؟
زمانی که جنگ تموم شد دلار یک دفعه سقوط کرد به زیر ۵۰ تومن شد. بیست سال بعد با کلی فروش نفت و بدون تحریم بین‌المللی دلار شد ۹۰۰ تومن. چرا؟
چه چیزی باعث شد دلار از ۵۰ تومن بعد از پایان جنگ تو ۲۰ بیست سال نزدیک ۲۰ برابر بشه؟ اون موقع که دیگه تحریم نبود

ترکیه کلی نفت تو سوریه و عراق دزدیده. فکر کردی ترکیه مثل ایران هست که بره جنگ دست خالی برگرده؟
بزرگترین پیروز بحران در عراق و سوریه همین ترکیه بوده. فکر می‌کنی ترکیه چند برابر ایران به سوریه و عراق صادرات داره؟
همین سوریه و عراقی رو که خاکشون رو اشغال کرده و براشون داعش رو فرستاده بهشون چند برابر ما صادرات می‌کنه

دلیل اینی که تورم در ایران می‌شه ۵۰ درصد اما بهره بانکی زیر ۲۰ درصد می‌مونه رانت‌خواری هست. نه دلایل اقتصادی
یه پست اینجا نوشتم توضیح دادم که اختلاف شدید بین تورم و بهره بانکی چطوری باعث به گند کشیده شدن اقتصاد می‌شه. حال ندارم دوباره تکرار کنم





Iranian Chill Thread


این بازیا و چشم و هم چشمی ها رو باید به زور تمام کنن دیگه کانادا نکنید دیگه خانومهای محترم



defence.pk


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> اتفاقاً جنس مشکل دقیقاً یکی هست: گوش نکردن به نظر اقتصاددان‌ها و کس‌شعرهایی مثل اقتصاد اسلامی
> اقتصاد اسلامی کم نبود حالا یه مشت گوسفند حرف از پزشکی اسلامی می‌زنند. خدا رو شکر پزشکی مثل اقتصاد دست حکومتی‌ها نیست وگرنه بدبخت بودیم
> اون زمانی که خمینی برگشت گفت اقتصاد مال خرست این روز رو می‌شد دید
> 
> تحریم ربط خیلی کمی به پهن شدن ارزش ریال داره
> تحریم‌های جدی از ۲۰۰۸ علیه ایران وضع شدن که نفت و بانک مرکزی رو هدف گرفتن
> یه توضیح بده چطوری از دلار ۷ تومن رسیدیم به ۳۰ هزار تومن؟
> تا سال ۲۰۰۸ دلار بود حدود ۹۰۰ تومن. از ۹۰۰ تومن تا ۳۰ هزار رو فرض کنیم تحریم باعث‌اش بوده که همین رو هم من کامل قبول ندارم
> شما بگو از ۷ تومن تا ۹۰۰ تومن رو کی باعث‌اش بوده؟
> زمانی که جنگ تموم شد دلار یک دفعه سقوط کرد به زیر ۵۰ تومن شد. بیست سال بعد با کلی فروش نفت و بدون تحریم بین‌المللی دلار شد ۹۰۰ تومن. چرا؟
> چه چیزی باعث شد دلار از ۵۰ تومن بعد از پایان جنگ تو ۲۰ بیست سال نزدیک ۲۰ برابر بشه؟ اون موقع که دیگه تحریم نبود
> 
> ترکیه کلی نفت تو سوریه و عراق دزدیده. فکر کردی ترکیه مثل ایران هست که بره جنگ دست خالی برگرده؟
> بزرگترین پیروز بحران در عراق و سوریه همین ترکیه بوده. فکر می‌کنی ترکیه چند برابر ایران به سوریه و عراق صادرات داره؟
> همین سوریه و عراقی رو که خاکشون رو اشغال کرده و براشون داعش رو فرستاده بهشون چند برابر ما صادرات می‌کنه
> 
> دلیل اینی که تورم در ایران می‌شه ۵۰ درصد اما بهره بانکی زیر ۲۰ درصد می‌مونه رانت‌خواری هست. نه دلایل اقتصادی
> یه پست اینجا نوشتم توضیح دادم که اختلاف شدید بین تورم و بهره بانکی چطوری باعث به گند کشیده شدن اقتصاد می‌شه. حال ندارم دوباره تکرار کنم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> این بازیا و چشم و هم چشمی ها رو باید به زور تمام کنن دیگه کانادا نکنید دیگه خانومهای محترم
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


پهن کردن ریال بیشتر، البته فکر منه، دلیلش عدم دسترسی ایران به منابع ارزی حاصل از فروش نفته. هی کسری بودجه و هی چاپ پول. این بیست درصد که میگید درسته و یک قسمت مشکله که برمیگرده به سیاست گذاری کلان اقتصادی در شرایط تحریم و پیش بینی کسر بودجه

انحصار وحشتناکی که در پزشکی و داروسازی هست رو یادم انداختید. تا الان ایران مواد اولیه تولید استامنوفین رو از هند وارد می‌کرد. شما فکر کن این مافیای قلدر بی شرف تا جایی که تونسته به منفعت خودش ایران رو از منظر داروسازی وابسته نگه داشته. آخه یه استامنوفین چیه که مواد اولیه اش از کشور درپیتی مثل هند وارد بشه؟ 

جواب روشنه مافیا و انحصار وحشتناک. 

ما بیاد قبول کنیم که دشمن زیادی قویه، پس باید سریع عدم وابستگی رو درست کنیم. عین صنایع موشکی. یک زمانی مجبور بودیم خایه مالی چین و روسیه کنیم الان کاملا بی نیاز هستیم ازشون مگر در قسمت قطعات الکتریکی. در کل کاهش وابستگی به دلار فقط از راه از بین بردن وابستگی به خارج و اون هم از راه از بین بردن انحصار یا خارج کردن از دست لیبرال جماعته. 

یکسری ها میگن اقتصاد و درآمد همه دست سپاه و بسیج و اینهاست. این حرف های بی ارزش احمقانه حتی مرغ پخته رو هم به خنده میندازه. سپاه درسته که در پروژه های اقتصادی وارد شده اما بیشتر به رفع وابستگی منتج شده. مثل پتروپالایشگاه ها که بزرگترین دشمنش همین روحانی و دار و دسته لیبرالش بودند و در بدو ورود این ها رو تخته کردند. با قطع تغذیه پترو پالایشگاه های کوچک. 

مشکل ایران دولت های لیبرالی است که از زمان هاشمی تا الان سیاست گذاری های اقتصادی را بر اساس توصیه های بانک جهانی (بخون بانک یهودی) انجام داده. عمق فاجعه رو باید در اجرای خاموش و بی سر و صدای اف ای تی اف و 2030 و بقیه موارد جستجو کنید. 

کاهش ارزش ریال دلیل اصلیش همونطوری که گفتم تبعیت از سیاست های آمریکایی است که از دولت هاشمی تا امروز حتی در دولت احمدی نژاد ادامه داشته


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> پهن کردن ریال بیشتر، البته فکر منه، دلیلش عدم دسترسی ایران به منابع ارزی حاصل از فروش نفته. هی کسری بودجه و هی چاپ پول. این بیست درصد که میگید درسته و یک قسمت مشکله که برمیگرده به سیاست گذاری کلان اقتصادی در شرایط تحریم و پیش بینی کسر بودجه
> 
> انحصار وحشتناکی که در پزشکی و داروسازی هست رو یادم انداختید. تا الان ایران مواد اولیه تولید استامنوفین رو از هند وارد می‌کرد. شما فکر کن این مافیای قلدر بی شرف تا جایی که تونسته به منفعت خودش ایران رو از منظر داروسازی وابسته نگه داشته. آخه یه استامنوفین چیه که مواد اولیه اش از کشور درپیتی مثل هند وارد بشه؟
> 
> جواب روشنه مافیا و انحصار وحشتناک.
> 
> ما بیاد قبول کنیم که دشمن زیادی قویه، پس باید سریع عدم وابستگی رو درست کنیم. عین صنایع موشکی. یک زمانی مجبور بودیم خایه مالی چین و روسیه کنیم الان کاملا بی نیاز هستیم ازشون مگر در قسمت قطعات الکتریکی. در کل کاهش وابستگی به دلار فقط از راه از بین بردن وابستگی به خارج و اون هم از راه از بین بردن انحصار یا خارج کردن از دست لیبرال جماعته.
> 
> یکسری ها میگن اقتصاد و درآمد همه دست سپاه و بسیج و اینهاست. این حرف های بی ارزش احمقانه حتی مرغ پخته رو هم به خنده میندازه. سپاه درسته که در پروژه های اقتصادی وارد شده اما بیشتر به رفع وابستگی منتج شده. مثل پتروپالایشگاه ها که بزرگترین دشمنش همین روحانی و دار و دسته لیبرالش بودند و در بدو ورود این ها رو تخته کردند. با قطع تغذیه پترو پالایشگاه های کوچک.
> 
> مشکل ایران دولت های لیبرالی است که از زمان هاشمی تا الان سیاست گذاری های اقتصادی را بر اساس توصیه های بانک جهانی (بخون بانک یهودی) انجام داده. عمق فاجعه رو باید در اجرای خاموش و بی سر و صدای اف ای تی اف و 2030 و بقیه موارد جستجو کنید.
> 
> کاهش ارزش ریال دلیل اصلیش همونطوری که گفتم تبعیت از سیاست های آمریکایی است که از دولت هاشمی تا امروز حتی در دولت احمدی نژاد ادامه داشته


عدم دسترسی ایران به منابع ارزی درست و درش هیچ بحثی نیست اما اینی که بازار توانایی تخلیه حباب رو نداره کاملاً روشن هست
یه نگاه به اجاره خونه‌ها بنداز. اجاره خونه تو تهران تو بیشتر مناطق بین ۱۰۰ درصد تا ۱۵۰ درصد رشد کرده
خونه‌ای که پارسال می‌شد با ۱۰۰ میلیون رهن ۱۰ میلیون اجاره گرفت الان با ۲۰۰ میلیون رهن ۲۰ میلیون اجاره به زور می‌شه پیدا کرد
الان اگه همون خونه رو بخوای مطمئن باشی می‌تونی پیدا کنی باید ۳۰۰ میلیون ۲۵ میلیون درآمد داشته باشی در حالیکه بیشتر مردم حتی نصف این عدد افزایش درآمد نداشتند
دیگه خونه که از خارج وارد نمی‌شه. می‌شه؟
چه چیزی باعث رشد قیمت اجاره می‌شه وقتی مهاجرت به تهران صفر شده و حتی به سمت منفی شدن داره می‌ره؟
حتی قیمت دلار هم از پارسال تا الان انقدر رشد نداشته! جالب اینجاست که بازار فروش ملک تو رکود و کاهشی هست اما اجاره داره می‌ترکه
این نشون دهنده حباب هست. اما چرا این حباب تخلیه نمی‌شه؟

چرا بازارها در ایران نمی‌تونند حباب رو تخلیه کنند؟ یکی اینکه چون کسانی که از این بحران سود می‌برن خودشون درون حکومت هستند و یکی دیگه هم چون نقدینگی به قدری افسار گسیخته شده که کنترل پول در گردش از دست دولت خارج شده و کشور به سمت زمان قاجار که هر بخشی رو یک گروه کنترل می‌کردن رفته
چطوری می‌شه این کنترل رو دوباره به دست آورد؟ با دخالت مجلس و قانون‌گذاری و از همه مهم‌ترین جمع‌آوری نقدینگی در دست مردم توسط بانک مرکزی
چطوری می‌شه نقدینگی رو جمع کرد؟ باید پول تبدیل به شبه‌پول بشه و بهرحال برگرده دست بانک مرکزی. مردم سرمایه رو به بورس و بانک‌ها برگردوندن یا برن اوراق مشارکت و اینها بخرن. بهرحال نقدینگی باید جمع بشه از جامعه
بورس که با خاک یکسان شده. کمترین انتظار این هست که بهره بانکی بره بالا تا مردم پولشون رو برگردوندن به دولت و نقدینگی بی‌صاحب نباشه
نمی‌شه تولید رو یک دفعه شدید افزایش داد وقتی خودت هم الان گفتی که تولید در ایران وابسته به مواد اولیه از خارج هست که تحریم هستیم. باید در کنار افزایش تولید کاهش رشد نقدینگی و کنترل نقدینگی انجام بشه که در زمان روحانی انجام نشد و رئیسی هم همون راه رو داره می‌ره

مواد اولیه بیشتر چیزها از خارج از ایران میاد. یه بخشی‌اش ممکن هست دلیل اقتصادی داشته باشه که به صرفه هست
مثلاً ما گاز استان‌های شمال شرقی رو از ترکمنستان تامین می‌کنیم در حالی که خودمون گاز داریم
اما مسئله این هست که جامعه پزشکی دست کم جلوی خرافات ایستاده
یه زمانی می‌گفتن شلوار جین باعث ناباروری مردها می‌شه. بعد گیر دادن واکسن اچ پی وی باعث ناباروری می‌شه. الان گیر دادن به واکسن کرونا
یک درصد فکر کن تصمیم‌گیری سیستم درمانی کشور با این جماعت بود! بیچاره می‌شدیم. بدبختی اینجاست که تصمیم‌گیری اقتصاد کشور با این جماعت هست

یکی دیگه از دلایل اصلی که دولت و حکومت توانایی جلوگیری از شکل‌گیری حباب رو ندارن نداشتن رسانه هستند
وقتی هر کانال ایران رو می‌زنی جز مزخرف چیزی نمی‌بینی کم کم ارتباط مردم با حکومت از بین می‌ره و قطع می‌شه
یه کسی مثل ایلان ماسک با یه توئیت می‌تونه بازار رمزارزها رو ۱۰ تا ۲۰ درصد جا به جا کنه. چرا؟ چون حرفش خریدار داره
وقتی رسانه ملی کارش به جایی رسیده که حتی ۵ درصد مردم هم شاید تماشاش نکنند نباید تعجب کرد که اثرگذاری روانی حکومت بر بازارها ضعیف بشه

رئیسی از زمانی که اومده در تنها چیزی که موفق بوده واکسیناسیون بوده
البته باز هم می‌گم اینی که ساکت هست و مثل روحانی و احمدی‌نژاد آشوب به پا نمی‌کنه خودش خیلی امتیاز مثبت هست​


----------



## sha ah

Interest rates in Iran are actually high compared to global standard, especially compared to the west. Arguably they could be raised but atleast Raisi and Khamenei are willing to listen to economists unlike the stubborn Erdogan who seems to be hell bent on annihilating Turkey's economy.

Iran's main issue is sanctions. If sanctions are lifted Iran's economy will do fine. Even now, despite all the sanctions and hardships, Iran's economy is still growing and is set to continue growing. Also inflation is set to fall gradually during the next few years as well.

Iran's economy this year surpassed Turkey and Saudi Arabia to become the 18th largest on the world. With a more moderate, liberal foreign policy/government Iran's GDP could easily be in the top 10. Unfortunately at the moment, much of Iran's economy is shrouded within the confines of the black market.



QWECXZ said:


> تفکرات مذهبی خلاف واقعیت هر جا که در اقتصاد وارد بشه اون‌جا به گوه کشیده می‌شه
> نمونه‌اش ایران. نمونه‌اش ترکیه
> 
> جالب اینجاست که مشکل هر دو کشور هم یکی هست: نرخ سود بانکی بیش از حد پایین
> بعد می‌گن اقتصاد اسلامی! انگار مشکلاتی که زمان صدر اسلام در اقتصاد بود با امروز یکی هست​


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Interest rates in Iran are actually high compared to global standard, especially compared to the west. Arguably they could be raised but atleast Raisi and Khamenei are willing to listen to economists unlike the stubborn Erdogan who seems to be hell bent on annihilating Turkey's economy.
> 
> Iran's main issue is sanctions. If sanctions are lifted Iran's economy will do fine. Even now, despite all the sanctions and hardships, Iran's economy is still growing and is set to continue growing. Also inflation is set to fall gradually during the next few years as well.
> 
> Iran's economy this year surpassed Turkey and Saudi Arabia to become the 18th largest on the world. With a more moderate, liberal foreign policy/government Iran could easily be in the top 10. Unfortunately at the moment, much of Iran's economy is in the black market.


This is satire. Right? Khamenei and Raeesi are willing to listen to economists? I agree that Erdogan is a special kind of idiot, but I wouldn't go as far as saying that Raeesi and Khamenei are willing to listen to economists. Iran and Turkey both suffer from corruption in top levels of governance.

You know very well that interest rates in Iran are high because inflation has been high for over a decade. Iran has experienced even 52% inflation in recent years. Yet, the interest rate has been lowered from 24% to 18% and the government insists to keep it low against all rational arguments.

GDP growth has little to do with misery index. Unemployment remains high. Inflation remains high. GINI coefficient has increased in the last 8 years. Your lower deciles of society are under unbearable pressure that has made them to riot at least twice in recent years. Even top deciles of society can hardly make their ends meet, except for people that have links with the system.

Sanctions do have an impact on Iran's economy, but the main problem in many markets is the lack of proper planning and involvement by the central bank and the government. The Rouhani administration followed a neo-liberal policy that resembled Rafsanjani's painful reforms, but even now Raeesi is not changing those policies. Just look at the housing prices in recent years. They have outperformed even the USD exchange ratio. This is while Iran's population has not increased much and we are witnessing close to zero, and sometimes even negative migration, from big cities to suburbs or satellite cities. This isn't because of sanctions. This is internal mismanagement.


----------



## sha ah

Iran nuclear talks to resume ‘soon’ after modest gains in Vienna


Negotiators trying to agree on a joint text that would act as the basis for a potential agreement.




www.aljazeera.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471869742206140418


----------



## sha ah

Raesi has a panel of economists which he consults. He may not listen to everything they say but he doesn't go directly against fundamental economic principals like Erdogan.

There is corruption and mismanagement in Iran but at the same time there is corruption everywhere in the world. In the west they're just better at covering it up and usually it's institutionalized with lobbyists and legal loopholes.

Right now the entire world is experiencing inflation. In the US they say its 6% but I don't believe that it's that low for a second.

In Iran there's no way the government can increase the interest rate to 30%-50%. No government in the world will do this no matter how high inflation gets.

Iran's main issue is sanctions.after the nuclear deal. In 2015 there were articles praising Rohani for reducing inflation and spurring economic growth. The Trump sanctions are what led to the recent downturn in Iran's economy.

The difference between Iran and Turkey is that Iran is under some of the harshest sanctions that have ever been imposed on a nation in recent history. Turkey is a NATO member and has close economic ties with Europe. The driving force behind their economic woes is ERDOnomics.

If Erdogan had simply left the inflation rate up to the central bank, Turkey would be doing just fine right now. Instead he keeps lowering the interest rate expecting different results. He is truly living up to the definition of insanity. Now Turks working 40 hours a week have no choice but to cue up for bread.

In a few years an election is coming up but I highly doubt that Erdogan will let go of power. If he does he will most likely be arrested by the next administration.

Erdogan, his family and cronies have funneled too much money out of Turkey. Ever since the failed coup, he has become increasingly paranoid and irrational, blaming anything and everything on outside conspiracies. He sees enemies everywhere, at every corner.

I just feel sorry for ordinary Turks. This is just the beginning and their economy is already ruined. 1 US dollar will soon be worth 20 Lira or more. People are already leaving the country in swarms. We might even see a civil war in Turkey if things continue to worsen.



QWECXZ said:


> This is satire. Right? Khamenei and Raeesi are willing to listen to eomists? I agree that Erdogan is a special kind of idiot, but I wouldn't go as far as saying that Raeesi and Khamenei are willing to listen to economists. Iran and Turkey both suffer from corruption in top levels of governance.
> 
> You know very well that interest rates in Iran are high because inflation has been high for over a decade. Iran has experienced even 52% inflation in recent years. Yet, the interest rate has been lowered from 24% to 18% and the government insists to keep it low against all rational arguments.
> 
> GDP growth has little to do with misery index. Unemployment remains high. Inflation remains high. GINI coefficient has increased in the last 8 years. Your lower deciles of society are under unbearable pressure that has made them to riot at least twice in recent years. Even top deciles of society can hardly make their ends meet, except for people that have links with the system.
> 
> Sanctions do have an impact on Iran's economy, but the main problem in many markets is the lack of proper planning and involvement by the central bank and the government. The Rouhani administration followed a neo-liberal policy that resembled Rafsanjani's painful reforms, but even now Raeesi is not changing those policies. Just look at the housing prices in recent years. They have outperformed even the USD exchange ratio. This is while Iran's population has not increased much and we are witnessing close to zero, and sometimes even negative migration, from big cities to suburbs or satellite cities. This isn't because of sanctions. This is internal mismanagement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Iran more than doubles Revolutionary Guard’s budget in FY22 bill


Legislation for Iran's fiscal 2022 budget showns the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps will receive $22 billion.




www.defensenews.com





if this is Government money to the tune of 22$ billion, then it doesn't include the IRGC's own revenue stream as well.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The person was wrong indeed. Religiosity is much stronger in Nāzi Ābād and Gharchak compared to Zaferānieh and Lavāsān...
> 
> As concerns national identity, a lot of it boils down to faith and culture. Both of these - in addition to all other criteria - will be out the window if Iran resorts to opening the floodgates of mass immigration like European nations did.
> 
> Last time this topic was discussed, it seems to me that you were suggesting your issue is only with sub-Saharan level fertility rates, not the 2.1 figure needed to ensure generational replacement. Now however, you seem to be claiming that even when it comes to generational replacement, other economic challenges must take precedence... as if there was an intrinsic desire to see Iran fall into the fatal trap of negative population growth, which can only be compensated with mass immigration and nothing else.
> 
> Notwithstanding the fact that unless Iran resorts to opting for mass immigration, its economy will go down the drain as soon as the proportion of elderly citizens compared to younger ones exceeds a certain threshold, because older people consume less and therefore production will suffer, and if production suffers then resources allocated to poverty reduction will decrease as well. Likewise, smaller population means smaller market and less consumption, less demand, thence decreased production. Scientific and technological innovation, which is essential to economic growth, will also dwindle with an ageing population.
> 
> In short: if we want to reduce poverty, then a healthy demographic growth - that is a fertility rate of between 2.1 and 2.5 (neither 4 or 5, nor the current, extremely dangerous rate that is below replacement level), is a precondition, because anything else will imperil the fundamentals of the national economy.


You talk about Islamic this and Islamic that . Well wonder how you don't knew that person was imam Ali.
And that's depend on what you call religion.

And no the economy won't go down just fix the sensles ridiculous retirement age which can be as low as 43 years old a
and tell me since when lying and cheating was part of our national identity ? 
Wasn't helping others what we were known for . What happened so that get replaced with indeference apathy and taking out our phone and make an Instagram story. 
And again no that's a case for a society which can provide job and education for them a healthy growth is good untill we reach there we need to keep the population where it is or have a very small growth.

For now what we need is fixing problems with economy and more importantly fix corruption


----------



## aryobarzan

Stryker1982 said:


> Iran more than doubles Revolutionary Guard’s budget in FY22 bill
> 
> 
> Legislation for Iran's fiscal 2022 budget showns the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps will receive $22 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this is Government money to the tune of 22$ billion, then it doesn't include the IRGC's own revenue stream as well.



The figures mentioned in this Zionist publication do not seem to make sense..I will wait for more credible report since I have not seen the defence budget so far ..Here is the budgets as per the above report:

IRGC budget:...................$22 billion dollars

Artesh(regular military):..$7.99 billion

Defence Ministry:...........$22 billion

Khatam HQ+joint HQ:........$1-2 billion (I estimated)

So if we add up Iran defence budget is around *$55 billion dollars* ..not sure how they got those numbers,!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Raesi has a panel of economists which he consults. He may not listen to everything they say but he doesn't go directly against fundamental economic principals like Erdogan.
> 
> There is corruption and mismanagement in Iran but at the same time there is corruption everywhere in the world. In the west they're just better at covering it up and usually it's institutionalized with lobbyists and legal loopholes.
> 
> Right now the entire world is experiencing inflation. In the US they say its 6% but I don't believe that it's that low for a second.
> 
> In Iran there's no way the government can increase the interest rate to 30%-50%. No government in the world will do this no matter how high inflation gets.
> 
> Iran's main issue is sanctions.after the nuclear deal. In 2015 there were articles praising Rohani for reducing inflation and spurring economic growth. The Trump sanctions are what led to the recent downturn in Iran's economy.
> 
> The difference between Iran and Turkey is that Iran is under some of the harshest sanctions that have ever been imposed on a nation in recent history. Turkey is a NATO member and has close economic ties with Europe. The driving force behind their economic woes is ERDOnomics.
> 
> If Erdogan had simply left the inflation rate up to the central bank, Turkey would be doing just fine right now. Instead he keeps lowering the interest rate expecting different results. He is truly living up to the definition of insanity. Now Turks working 40 hours a week have no choice but to cue up for bread.
> 
> In a few years an election is coming up but I highly doubt that Erdogan will let go of power. If he does he will most likely be arrested by the next administration.
> 
> Erdogan, his family and cronies have funneled too much money out of Turkey. Ever since the failed coup, he has become increasingly paranoid and irrational, blaming anything and everything on outside conspiracies. He sees enemies everywhere, at every corner.
> 
> I just feel sorry for ordinary Turks. This is just the beginning and their economy is already ruined. 1 US dollar will soon be worth 20 Lira or more. People are already leaving the country in swarms. We might even see a civil war in Turkey if things continue to worsen.


Every president has a panel of economists. Rouhani had a panel of economists too. If people actually listened to economists instead of passing laws that support only their circle of friends we wouldn't be in this situation. By economists, I mean academics. Not politicians with an economics degree with conflict of interest that get close to the system to rip people off and protect their own assets.

I already debunked that Iran's problem is only sanctions. Most of it is mismanagement and corruption in the system. And I provided an example for it: housing market. Do explain how sanctions affect the housing market and why rent in some areas of Tehran has increased by 100% to 150%. I would like to see you try to link this with sanctions because all I see is mismanagement and lack of proper laws.

In fact, some of the worst inflation and rise in misery index in Iran happened at a time that Iran was facing no economic sanctions and had the best relations with Europe and China during Rafsanjani era. Also, even when Iran finally could access $100B after the JCPOA, we did not see a noticeable revaluation of the national currency.

It is quite possible to raise interest rate to 30%. It was 24% during Ahmadinejad's time and there were discussions at that time to increase it to 25% at the time. There's no upper limit for interest rate. Venezuela had an interest rate of 83% in 2002 just to mention an example.
The only reason that you think no country in the world pays that kind of interest rate is because no country today suffers from chronic high inflation like Iran does. Inflation in Iran in last 5 years has been higher than 30%. Most essentials goods have annually increased by at least 30% in average. Maybe only Venezuela can top Iran in this respect.

عزیزم این چیزهایی که الان داری باهاش ترکیه رو می‌کوبی برای ایرانی‌ها خاطرات چند سال گذشته هست
یادت رفته چطوری مردم هم دیگه رو تو صف مرغ زمان روحانی می‌زدن و چند کیلومتر صف می‌بستن؟
شرایط همین الان ترکیه از امروز مردم ایران باز بهتر هست

ضمناً چون ترکیه به توریسم و سرمایه‌گذاری خارجی وابسته هست و در این زمینه خوب هست کاهش ارزش پول ملی منجر به افزایش گردشگری و سرمایه‌گذاری خارجی می‌شه. چیزی که ایران ازش بی‌بهره هست. در واقع این دست از سیاست‌های تعدیل اقتصادی ممکن هست برای کشوری مثل ترکیه حتی اثرگذار باشه و منجر به تقویت اقتصاد در دراز مدت بشه هر چند که در کوتاه مدت اثرات بسیار شدیدی روی مردم خواهد داشت​


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> $55 billion dollars


Wow
So much budget
For military.


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Wow
> So much budget
> For military.


You do realize that he is criticizing that number and say that it is unreal and doesn't make sense. Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

QUOTE="QWECXZ, post: 13477885, member: 26704"]
You do realize that he is criticizing that number and say that it is unreal and doesn't make sense. Right?
[/QUOTE] 
Oh i just missed the whole point


----------



## sha ah

So you're saying that the interest rate should be increased to 50% ? That's not going to happen. Venezuela is a terrible example. Their economic policies haven't exactly worked.

At the same time Venezuela is under tremendous sanctions. The US and EU are withholding hundreds of billions worth of their gold and foreign currency reserves. Their excuse is that their government is undemocratic. Well what about the Saudis and the other US friendly regimes that are extremely authoritarian ? Obviously it's not so much about democracy but rather more about interests.

In any case economists aren't always right about everything. After all they brought us the recession of 2008 and now in the US they've printed more money in the last 5 years than in the last 100. Sooner or later we will see the reprocussions.

Rafsanjani became president right after the Iraq war. Irans economy was devastated and had to be rebuilt. At the same time the US was sanctioning Iran ever since the revolution, which didn't help matters.

I'm not sure why real estate prices have surged so much in Iran recently but much of it has to do with sanctions and the pressures from Covid which have caused worldwide inflation. Investors probably treated real estate as a safe haven. If you ask me it's nothing more than a bubble but only time will tell.

I'm not bashing Turkey. I feel sorry for its people but at the same time if you recall when the army tried to get rid of Erdogan the people got onto the streets and began attacking soldiers. Also when Erdogan's term limits ended the people willingly voted for his new presidential system. Like the saying goes you reap what you sow.



QWECXZ said:


> Every president has a panel of economists. Rouhani had a panel of economists too. If people actually listened to economists instead of passing laws that support only their circle of friends we wouldn't be in this situation. By economists, I mean academics. Not politicians with an economics degree with conflict of interest that get close to the system to rip people off and protect their own assets.
> 
> I already debunked that Iran's problem is only sanctions. Most of it is mismanagement and corruption in the system. And I provided an example for it: housing market. Do explain how sanctions affect the housing market and why rent in some areas of Tehran has increased by 100% to 150%. I would like to see you try to link this with sanctions because all I see is mismanagement and lack of proper laws.
> 
> In fact, some of the worst inflation and rise in misery index in Iran happened at a time that Iran was facing no economic sanctions and had the best relations with Europe and China during Rafsanjani era. Also, even when Iran finally could access $100B after the JCPOA, we did not see a noticeable revaluation of the national currency.
> 
> It is quite possible to raise interest rate to 30%. It was 24% during Ahmadinejad's time and there were discussions at that time to increase it to 25% at the time. There's no upper limit for interest rate. Venezuela had an interest rate of 83% in 2002 just to mention an example.
> The only reason that you think no country in the world pays that kind of interest rate is because no country today suffers from chronic high inflation like Iran does. Inflation in Iran in last 5 years has been higher than 30%. Most essentials goods have annually increased by at least 30% in average. Maybe only Venezuela can top Iran in this respect.
> 
> عزیزم این چیزهایی که الان داری باهاش ترکیه رو می‌کوبی برای ایرانی‌ها خاطرات چند سال گذشته هست
> یادت رفته چطوری مردم هم دیگه رو تو صف مرغ زمان روحانی می‌زدن و چند کیلومتر صف می‌بستن؟
> شرایط همین الان ترکیه از امروز مردم ایران باز بهتر هست
> 
> ضمناً چون ترکیه به توریسم و سرمایه‌گذاری خارجی وابسته هست و در این زمینه خوب هست کاهش ارزش پول ملی منجر به افزایش گردشگری و سرمایه‌گذاری خارجی می‌شه. چیزی که ایران ازش بی‌بهره هست. در واقع این دست از سیاست‌های تعدیل اقتصادی ممکن هست برای کشوری مثل ترکیه حتی اثرگذار باشه و منجر به تقویت اقتصاد در دراز مدت بشه هر چند که در کوتاه مدت اثرات بسیار شدیدی روی مردم خواهد داشت​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Global inflation rate map 2021







List of nations with the highest inflation rate. Iran is number 6. Note Turkey is now at around 25% because of recent events.


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> So you're saying that the interwst rate should be increased to 50% ? That's not going to happen. Venezuela is a terrible example. Their economic policies haven't exactly worked.
> 
> At the same time Venezuela is under tremendous sanctions. The US and EU are withholding hundreds of billions worth of their gold and foreign currency reserves. Their excuse is that their government is undemocratic. Well what about the Saudis and the other US friendly regimes that are extremely authoritarian ? Obviously it's not so much about democracy but rather more about interests.
> 
> In any case economists aren't always right about everything. After all they brought us the recession of 2008 and now in the US they've printed more money in the last 5 years than in the last 100. Sooner or later we will see the reprocussions.
> 
> Rafsanjani became president right after the Iraq war. Irans economy was devastated and had to be rebuilt. At the same time the US was sanctioning Iran ever since the revolution, which didn't help matters.
> 
> I'm not sure why real estate prices have surged so much in Iran recently but much of it has to do with sanctions and the pressures from Covid which have caused worldwide inflation. Investors probably treated real estate as a safe haven. If you ask me it's nothing more than a bubble but only time will tell.
> 
> I'm not bashing Turkey. I feel sorry for its people but at the same time if you recall when the army tried to get rid of Erdogan the people got onto the streets and began attacking soldiers. Also when Erdogan's term limits ended the people willingly voted for his new presidential system. Like the saying goes you reap what you sow.


I didn't say that. I am saying that interest rate must be adjusted according to inflation so people would not pull their money out of banks and the government can continue to control liquidity. Uncontrolled liquidity reduces the government's ability to control the economy and it leads to problems like hoarding of essential goods, dollar, gold, etc. If Raeesi wants to control inflation and devaluation of the national currency, interest rate must be increased to at least 21% for 1401 and 24% for 1402. Faith in stock market has to be restored. Also, we need a credit system for loans and new priorities. Our banking system is truly dysfunctional.

Venezuela is going through a nationalization effort that is cutting the hands of the Americans and others from her national resources. It is similar to what happened to Iran during Mosaddegh and nationalization of Iran's oil.

Rafsanjani pushed for structural adjustment programs dictated by the IMF. Nearly all Latin American countries that went through the structural adjustment programs that the IMF suggested continue to suffer from serious economic problems such as high inflation, high unemployment, devaluation of national currency, etc. The only country that could successfully finish those structural adjustments was Brazil (which had a huge potential for economic growth anyway). I am not surprised that the reformist government of Rouhani followed similar policies, but it is surprising for me that since when Raeesi has come to power, no meaningful change in the government's economic policies has been announced. It seems that we are going to witness more of the same for another 8 years.

Today, Iran's economy is in a situation that is worse than after the Iraq-Iran war. Many sectors of the economy are going through recession, but we suffer from high inflation at the same. The reason that we are going through high inflation while in recession is because the government does not control the price of essential goods, housing, etc. Liberal economic policies do not work for Iran in the current situation. The government needs to intervene and bring the situation under control.

The government has completely left the housing market uncontrolled. It is not difficult to force landlords to increase rent by only a certain amount compared to last year. All rent contracts must be registered. If a landlord is forced to increase this year's price only by a certain amount compared to last year's registered contract, or else he would be forced to pay high taxes, the problem will be resolved very soon. The only reason that the government doesn't do this is because many of the real estate properties in big cities is owned by powerful people in the system.

It's a conspiracy theory, but I think the coup in Turkey was in fact a show staged by Erdogan to remove his enemies from the Turkish Army to consolidate his power.


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> I didn't say that. I am saying that interest rate must be adjusted according to inflation so people would not pull their money out of banks and the government can continue to control liquidity. Uncontrolled liquidity reduces the government's ability to control the economy and it leads to problems like hoarding of essential goods, dollar, gold, etc. If Raeesi wants to control inflation and devaluation of the national currency, interest rate must be increased to at least 21% for 1401 and 24% for 1402. Faith in stock market has to be restored. Also, we need a credit system for loans and new priorities. Our banking system is truly dysfunctional.
> 
> Venezuela is going through a nationalization effort that is cutting the hands of the Americans and others from her national resources. It is similar to what happened to Iran during Mosaddegh and nationalization of Iran's oil.
> 
> Rafsanjani pushed for structural adjustment programs dictated by the IMF. Nearly all Latin American countries that went through the structural adjustment programs that the IMF suggested continue to suffer from serious economic problems such as high inflation, high unemployment, devaluation of national currency, etc. The only country that could successfully finish those structural adjustments was Brazil (which had a huge potential for economic growth anyway). I am not surprised that the reformist government of Rouhani followed similar policies, but it is surprising for me that since when Raeesi has come to power, no meaningful change in the government's economic policies has been announced. It seems that we are going to witness more of the same for another 8 years.
> 
> Today, Iran's economy is in a situation that is worse than after the Iraq-Iran war. Many sectors of the economy are going through recession, but we suffer from high inflation at the same. The reason that we are going through high inflation while in recession is because the government does not control the price of essential goods, housing, etc. Liberal economic policies do not work for Iran in the current situation. The government needs to intervene and bring the situation under control.
> 
> The government has completely left the housing market uncontrolled. It is not difficult to force landlords to increase rent by only a certain amount compared to last year. All rent contracts must be registered. If a landlord is forced to increase this year's price only by a certain amount compared to last year's registered contract, or else he would be forced to pay high taxes, the problem will be resolved very soon. The only reason that the government doesn't do this is because many of the real estate properties in big cities is owned by powerful people in the system.
> 
> It's a conspiracy theory, but I think the coup in Turkey was in fact a show staged by Erdogan to remove his enemies from the Turkish Army to consolidate his power.


RENT control and boosting of interest rate as a stop gap measure may be necessary untill two things happens:

That 4 million low cost housing becomes reality and the pace of "production" accelerates..two items that were utterly neglected by that moron Rohani for eight years. 
Even in Canda with progressive laws we have strict rent controls (tied directly to inflation)..The interest rates can be brought back when inflation is lowered and that only happens when "production" speeds up....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> RENT control and boosting of interest rate as a stop gap measure may be necessary untill two things happens:
> 
> That 4 million low cost housing becomes reality and the pace of "production" accelerates..two items that were utterly neglected by that moron Rohani for eight years.
> Even in Canda with progressive laws we have strict rent controls (tied directly to inflation)..The interest rates can be brought back when inflation is lowered and that only happens when "production" speeds up....


Don't really count on 4 million low cost apartments. First of all, we don't have enough money to build that many buildings. Secondly, it will take several years only to construct them. Thirdly, it will take even more time to provide those residents with welfare and establish a new society that can maintain itself with low crime rate and normal standards of living for its residents. This is a project that will take at least 15 years to be completed (if planned carefully and executed successfully) and only then it may affect prices in Tehran. Honestly, I don't really trust the regime with planning. They've done a terrible job in Tehran to earn the bad reputation.

We need rent control as you said as well. There's already enough information collected by the tax organization and the real estate union of Tehran that can be used as a basis for a rigorous control policy. There's no excuse for this kind of liberal economic policies, particularly when it comes to an essential thing like housing. Even countries with the most liberal countries do not let the housing market to get out of hand and we all know that Iran is one of the least liberal countries out there. The only explanation for the current situation is extreme corruption and conflict of interest.


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> The figures mentioned in this Zionist publication do not seem to make sense..I will wait for more credible report since I have not seen the defence budget so far ..Here is the budgets as per the above report:
> 
> IRGC budget:...................$22 billion dollars
> 
> Artesh(regular military):..$7.99 billion
> 
> Defence Ministry:...........$22 billion
> 
> Khatam HQ+joint HQ:........$1-2 billion (I estimated)
> 
> So if we add up Iran defence budget is around *$55 billion dollars* ..not sure how they got those numbers,!!!





QWECXZ said:


> You do realize that he is criticizing that number and say that it is unreal and doesn't make sense. Right?





Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> QUOTE="QWECXZ, post: 13477885, member: 26704"]
> You do realize that he is criticizing that number and say that it is unreal and doesn't make sense. Right?


Oh i just missed the whole point
[/QUOTE]
Yeah that's a bit too high haha.


----------



## sha ah

Honestly this is beyond sad. The worse part is that it's not because of anything tangible but rather because of one man's insane decision making process.

15 years ago the Lira was on par with the dollar, like 1.20 Lira to one US Dollar. Now it's at 16.5 Lira to one US Dollar.


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

In Japan inflation is at zero percent. Prices haven't gone up much in the last 30 years.






Officially at 21%, according to the government, experts claim that inflation in Turkey is really at 50% or higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

-the United Nations has officially announced that 90 percent of opium, 70 percent of morphine, and 20 percent of world heroin have been discovered by Iran.
-Last year, about 1,200 tons of drugs were discovered, which was the highest rate of discovery in the world,” he explained.
-According to figures released by the United Nations in 2000, Afghanistan produced about 200 tons of narcotics, but in 2018, it has grown to 9,500 tons.









Iran holds world’s record for drug seizure


TEHRAN – Iran holds the record for narcotics confiscation in the world, Eskandar Momeni, the director of headquarters for the fight against narcotics, said.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## sha ah

*Iran announces first case of Omicron COVID variant*
_Health officials warn safety protocols must not be ignored following the detection of Omicron variant in a traveller who returned from UAE._









Iran announces first case of Omicron variant


Health officials warn safety protocols must not be ignored after detection of Omicron variant in a returning traveller.




www.aljazeera.com





Iranian officials should impose restrictions now and should not be complacent when it comes to Iran's vaccine drive. At the peak, 1 million people a day were being given shots. Now its' down to 200,000. More than 80% of eligible people have received atleast 1 shot. Even if there is another wave in Iran, it should not be as severe since so many have received vaccines and an additional 6 million that we know of have natural immunity, antibodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472606400052449292

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472606400052449292


That was satisfying to watch!


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Woopsy!!!
Intelsky on Twitter: "Fire breaks out in 🇮🇱 Israel navy submarine (dolphin) last Tuesday at the Israeli naval base in the port of #Haifa, due to human error on the part of a member of the technical staff. The fire caused large damage to the electrical panels inside the submarine. https://t.co/AqC28zgoiZ" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Randoms from Iran:

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

> And no the economy won't go down just fix the sensles ridiculous retirement age which can be as low as 43 years old a
> and tell me since when lying and cheating was part of our national identity ?
> 
> Wasn't helping others what we were known for . What happened so that get replaced with indeference apathy and taking out our phone and make an Instagram story.



Yes, the economy goes down the drain in case of a demographic crisis. Unless compensated by mass immigration. There is hard evidence of this in every single country affected by below replacement level fertility rates. And, we will not tolerate any of this, no matter how much liberals are plotting to this effect.

The rest of the quoted statement represents irrelevant rhetoric.



> And again no that's a case for a society which can provide job and education for them a healthy growth is good untill we reach there we need to keep the population where it is or have a very small growth.



Again, a below replacement level fertility rate will lead to structural economic crisis. Iran needs a fertility rate above 2,1. Anything lower than that will have a catastrophic impact on the national economy. And that in turn will then call for mass immigration to avoid economic collapse.

There is no "until then" in demography: once the threshold is passed, it is irreversible, as every example in Europe and northeast Asia has shown.

These are facts, not up for discussion.



> For now what we need is fixing problems with economy and more importantly fix corruption



Demographic crisis will make solving economic issues impossible, unless palliated with mass immigration. Therefore increasing the fertility rate is now the absolute priority and a precondition, including for the sake of a solid economy. It is a matter of life and death for the Iranian nation.

Achieve a healthy fertility rate (2,1 - 2,5) before it's too late = Iran will live to address the economic challenges facing her.
Allow fertility rate to stagnate at current levels or even to sink = Iran will die as a nation and civilization in a matter two generations.


- - - - - - - - - -


To all readers, here is a beautiful debunking of the fallacy according to which we should not fix severe demographic downturn prior to improving certain economic indicators and increasing the GDP. Courtesy of user AUz. Clearly, the user knows exactly what they're talking about, since they have studied the subject in depth. Everything AUz writes about Turkey, applies to Iran as well. So behold and pay attention, this is simply a life and death matter, and it is of utmost urgency.









Turkey records nearly 1.2M live births in 2019 Total fertility rate was 1.88 last year, below popula


It's very good news. Almost always this is a milestone only achieved by highly developed countries. Whereas the least developed have the highest rates. Thus Turkey now belongs in the elite category of countries like Japan, Scandanavia etc. Quality over quantity. Stabilty over chaos...



defence.pk





Everybody should pay attention to the discussion in the link above, in order not to fall for these sorts of fallacies which the liberal globalist mafia is pushing in Iran as well, because these people cannot tolerate sovereign, self-sufficient, historically rooted nations with an intact identity and the means to maintain their freedom and independence vis a vis the criminal capitalist oligarchy and its zionist and freemason associates.

The entire rhetoric they devised and spread among the public is awash with faulty alarmist deflections, exactly tailored to generate confusion about the hierarchy of priorities, justify wrong policies and bring about the outcome they desire, i.e. death of the nation-state and of the nation itself, and its replacement by the planned masonic and zionist totalitarian unitary one-world regime (in addition to eliminating traditional religious faith systems including Islam and Christianity and substituting them with Noahidism).






















Don't be a naive patriot oblivious to some of the most pressing mortal dangers facing Iran right now as we speak. Do not stay indifferent to the identity of those who are engineering and/or feeding these threats, nor to their agenda, roadmap and methods.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Iranian air to ground missiles with 2000 kms range:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Persian Culture survives and thrives in the Islamic Republic.

Persian culture marks the rebirth of the sun and arrival of winter by celebrations of "winter solstice" or "Night of Yalda". Winter solstice of 2021 occurs today (*Dec. 21*), marking the official beginning of winter in the Northern Hemisphere and it brings good news: From tomorrow on, days will start getting longer again, taking us out of the darkness as we slowly head towards spring.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

In the last week, on average Iran inoculated 600,000 people a day with Covid-19 vaccines.

Overall case counts and death counts are extremely low at the moment. Along with all the people now vaccinated, there are also 6 million people in Iran who have natural antibodies after having previously contracted Covid-19.

Keep in mind the percentages of vaccination shown are out of Iran's entire population. Out of Iran's eligible population, 80-90% are vaccinated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

US hypersonic missile test fails yet again. This is while China has already deployed hypersonic missiles and Russia has successfully tested hypersonic platforms and is about to deploy them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Yes, the economy goes down the drain in case of a demographic crisis. Unless compensated by mass immigration. There is hard evidence of this in every single country affected by below replacement level fertility rates. And, we will not tolerate any of this, no matter how much liberals are plotting to this effect.
> 
> The rest of the quoted statement represents irrelevant rhetoric.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a below replacement level fertility rate will lead to structural economic crisis. Iran needs a fertility rate above 2,1. Anything lower than that will have a catastrophic impact on the national economy. And that in turn will then call for mass immigration to avoid economic collapse.
> 
> There is no "until then" in demography: once the threshold is passed, it is irreversible, as every example in Europe and northeast Asia has shown.
> 
> These are facts, not up for discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Demographic crisis will make solving economic issues impossible, unless palliated with mass immigration. Therefore increasing the fertility rate is now the absolute priority and a precondition, including for the sake of a solid economy. It is a matter of life and death for the Iranian nation.
> 
> Achieve a healthy fertility rate (2,1 - 2,5) before it's too late = Iran will live to address the economic challenges facing her.
> Allow fertility rate to stagnate at current levels or even to sink = Iran will die as a nation and civilization in a matter two generations.
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - -
> 
> 
> To all readers, here is a beautiful debunking of the fallacy according to which we should not fix severe demographic downturn prior to improving certain economic indicators and increasing the GDP. Courtesy of user AUz. Clearly, the user knows exactly what they're talking about, since they have studied the subject in depth. Everything AUz writes about Turkey, applies to Iran as well. So behold and pay attention, this is simply a life and death matter, and it is of utmost urgency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey records nearly 1.2M live births in 2019 Total fertility rate was 1.88 last year, below popula
> 
> 
> It's very good news. Almost always this is a milestone only achieved by highly developed countries. Whereas the least developed have the highest rates. Thus Turkey now belongs in the elite category of countries like Japan, Scandanavia etc. Quality over quantity. Stabilty over chaos...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody should pay attention to the discussion in the link above, in order not to fall for these sorts of fallacies which the liberal globalist mafia is pushing in Iran as well, because these people cannot tolerate sovereign, self-sufficient, historically rooted nations with an intact identity and the means to maintain their freedom and independence vis a vis the criminal capitalist oligarchy and its zionist and freemason associates.
> 
> The entire rhetoric they devised and spread among the public is awash with faulty alarmist deflections, exactly tailored to generate confusion about the hierarchy of priorities, justify wrong policies and bring about the outcome they desire, i.e. death of the nation-state and of the nation itself, and its replacement by the planned masonic and zionist totalitarian unitary one-world regime (in addition to eliminating traditional religious faith systems including Islam and Christianity and substituting them with Noahidism).


you have become like our PM, what they can't answer , simply brush it aside by ridiculing it and say its irrelevant and then don't look at the problem and point to wrong direction
what you said is applicable in a country that there is more job than the people who live here , not Iran that for every job there is 20 people at least who want it.

your problem solving like our PM build more problem


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you have become like our PM, what they can't answer , simply brush it aside by ridiculing it and say its irrelevant and then don't look at the problem and point to wrong direction



The opposite is the case: those who advocate below replacement population growth are the ones brushing aside an eminent, urgent existential threat by invoking random strawman topics which have absolutely nothing to do with it.

So I must repeat:

1) Demographic slump leads to structural economic issues.

2) Unlike all the economic challenges you listed, unhealthy demographic growth is *not* reversible. Once fallen in the trap, there's no going back. Which in turn means that poverty, unemployment and all the rest will get much, much more difficult to address with an ageing population.

The quotes from user AUz I posted say it all. End of story.



> what you said is applicable in a country that there is more job than the people who live here , not Iran that for every job there is 20 people at least who want it.
> 
> your problem solving like our PM build more problem



Nope, what I explained is applicable to every country on planet earth: if your demographic dynamics fail to ensure generational replacement, then either your economy will go down the drain, or you will have no choice other than mass immigration to palliate the issue.

There is consensus among serious economists that a fertility rate of >2,1 is required in order to ensure economic stability, irregardless of the situation on the job market. Again, that's a fact and there's no point trying to obfuscate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Aramagedon said:


> Iranian air to ground missiles with 2000 kms range:


That is assured by fact of being air launched as Kh-55 would have 1500km range if launched from ground platform and Su-24 has enough thrust along integrity to carry maybe three ALCM.

F-14A Tomcat on basis of loadout with some modification could probably carry four if where drop tanks are mounted there is some way to communicate with ALCM if mounted there.


----------



## Apollon

What would you guys say is the best hotel in Iran?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Apollon said:


> What would you guys say is the best hotel in Iran?



Why would an anti-Iranian want to know?


----------



## Apollon

SalarHaqq said:


> Why would an anti-Iranian want to know?



Im not anti iranian. Im anti mullah. Our both nations share alot history.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

SalarHaqq said:


> Why would an anti-Iranian want to know?


Probably to blow himself because fun is not allowed or still blow up and at very least clear own debt.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Apollon said:


> Im not anti iranian. Im anti mullah. Our both nations share alot history.



There were no "mullahs" around 2500 years ago. Nice try, but readers here remember your misplaced jabs against ancient Iran all too well. I don't think I need to dig them up. But if provoked, I will.


----------



## Apollon

SalarHaqq said:


> There were no "mullahs" around 2500 years ago. Nice try, but readers here remember your misplaced jabs against ancient Iran all too well. I don't think I need to dig them up. But if provoked, I will.



Well i would like to visit Persepolis, its actually quite high on my list.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Apollon said:


> Well i would like to visit Persepolis, its actually quite high on my list.



And patriotic Iranians ought not to assist you in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Apollon

SalarHaqq said:


> And patriotic Iranians ought not to assist you in that.



We have travel organisations who do all the planning


----------



## aryobarzan

Apollon said:


> We have travel organisations who do all the planning


I know you are anti_iran but going there might change your mind...so here is a portion of where you are going..












And this is the tomb of King Cyrus ..I am sure you heard of him





Here is one hotel you can go in Shiraz which is about 1/2 hour drive to site. Do not remember the name !




If you make it to Shiraz there are many many sites to visit. here is an old fort in the city..I lived there 2 years..no not in the fort!.lol




and finally a video for you

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Apollon

aryobarzan said:


> I know you are anti_iran but going there might change your mind...so here is a portion of where you are going..
> View attachment 802697
> 
> View attachment 802696
> 
> View attachment 802698
> 
> And this the tomb of King Cyrus ..I am sure you heard of him
> View attachment 802699
> 
> 
> Here is one hotel you can go in Shiraz which is about 1/2 hour drive to site. Do not remember the name !
> View attachment 802700
> 
> If you make it to Shiraz there are many many sites to visit. here is an old fort in the city..I lived there 2 years..no not in the fort!.lol
> View attachment 802702




Im not anti iran. I´m pro Greece. 

That said it looks interesting. how large is the Persepolis area and do you think it can be done in 2-3 days?


----------



## aryobarzan

Apollon said:


> Im not anti iran. I´m pro Greece.
> 
> That said it looks interesting. how large is the Persepolis area and do you think it can be done in 2-3 days?


you can do it in one day.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Apollon said:


> Well i would like to visit Persepolis, its actually quite high on my list.



Homosexuality is forbidden in Iran. You wont have any fun!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Apollon

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Homosexuality is forbidden in Iran. You wont have any fun!



Yawn. I find this an interesting post because it says so much about yourself.


You dont like me personal because im a Greek and you dont like my opinion. This triggers you so much that you feel the need to post a statement like this and belittle yourself in the process.

Im not homosexual but you bring up something i think about now. How is travelling with my girl in that case since we are not married. Does one need to book different rooms? Is it simply ignored and nobody asks questions?


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Apollon said:


> Yawn. I find this an interesting post because it says so much about yourself.
> 
> 
> You dont like me personal because im a Greek and you dont like my opinion. This triggers you so much that you feel the need to post a statement like this and belittle yourself in the process.
> 
> Im not homosexual but you bring up something i think about now. How is travelling with my girl in that case since we are not married. Does one need to book different rooms? Is it simply ignored and nobody asks questions?


I'm just going off the reputation that you Greeks have all over the world.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Apollon

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I'm just going off the reputation that you Greeks have all over the world.



Persians have a rather "soft reputation" worldwide. Remember how Xerxes was portraied? Like a tall drag queen.

So its best to not jump on such sterotypes and stick to reality.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Apollon said:


> Persians have a rather "soft reputation" worldwide. Remember how Xerxes was portraied? Like a tall drag queen.
> 
> So its best to not jump on such sterotypes and stick to reality.


That was in a Hollywood (Jew) movie. Not sure if anyone has ever told you this but don't believe everything you see in the movies.


----------



## Apollon

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> That was in a Hollywood (Jew) movie. Not sure if anyone has ever told you this but don't believe everything you see in the movies.



I know what a persian king looked like. Not much different to greek kings and leaders. I just tell you what the majority believes.


----------



## Sineva

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Probably to blow himself because fun is not allowed or still blow up and at very least clear own debt.


LOL!!
When you said "blow himself",I was picturing something completely different to blow himself up....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well honestly the word "Greek" is synonymous with anal sex. I'm not sure why. You tell me






As for Hollywood, their movies are trash. If you watch Hollywood and Netflix you might believe that the US won the war in Afghanistan in glorious and heroic fashion.



Apollon said:


> Persians have a rather "soft reputation" worldwide. Remember how Xerxes was portraied? Like a tall drag queen.
> 
> So its best to not jump on such sterotypes and stick to reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Apollon

sha ah said:


> Well honestly the word "Greek" is synonymous with anal sex. I'm not sure why. You tell me
> 
> View attachment 802843
> 
> 
> As for Hollywood, their movies are trash. If you watch Hollywood and Netflix you might believe that the US won the war in Afghanistan in glorious and heroic fashion.




You talk like i have a problem with this. Homosexuality is completly normal and done in all cultures over the planet. So idk what you try to tell me?

Its not on me to judge who someone loves.

As for 300, it was a super sucessful movie and shaped the image that billions of people have about Persia. You cant change that.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

You didn't answer my question. Why is the word "Greek" synonymous with anal sex and homosexuality ? 

300 ? It was just typical Hollywood rubbish and propaganda ! Most Americans can't even find their own country on a map, so who cares about their perception. 

Perception vs Reality

PERCEPTION of American army






Reality of American army 












Apollon said:


> You talk like i have a problem with this. Homosexuality is completly normal and done in all cultures over the planet. So idk what you try to tell me?
> 
> Its not on me to judge who someone loves.
> 
> As for 300, it was a super sucessful movie and shaped the image that billions of people have about Persia. You cant change that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Apollon

sha ah said:


> You didn't answer my question. Why is the word "Greek" synonymous with anal sex and homosexuality ?
> 
> 300 ? It was just typical Hollywood rubbish and propaganda ! Most Americans can't even find their own country on a map, so who cares about their perception.
> 
> Perception vs Reality
> 
> PERCEPTION of American army
> 
> View attachment 802845
> 
> 
> Reality of American army
> 
> View attachment 802846
> View attachment 802847




As i said, i have zero problems with homosexuality. Alexander was most likely bisexual and look what he did with Persia, he basicly did greek style on them.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Apollon said:


> You talk like i have a problem with this. Homosexuality is completly normal and done in all cultures over the planet. So idk what you try to tell me?
> 
> Its not on me to judge who someone loves.
> 
> *As for 300, it was a super sucessful movie and shaped the image that billions of people have about Persia*. You cant change that.


No it didn't, maybe in your mind
Any non-white can see through it cause every group experienced it at some point

They portray whites as certain way and non whites in another
Everyone knows and that's how you look at those movies

Only an idiot would think
Hey Celopatra was slut in a Hollywood movie
Automatically ancient/modern Egyptians are sluts too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Apollon said:


> You talk like i have a problem with this. Homosexuality is completly normal and done in all cultures over the planet. So idk what you try to tell me?
> 
> Its not on me to judge who someone loves.
> 
> As for 300, it was a super sucessful movie and shaped the image that billions of people have about Persia. You cant change that.


Its normal for YOU! For us its a disgusting degenerate behavior and we do not condone it!


----------



## Apollon

Sainthood 101 said:


> No it didn't, maybe in your mind
> Any non-white can see through it cause every group experienced it at some point
> 
> They portray whites as certain way and non whites in another
> Everyone knows and that's how you look at those movies
> 
> Only an idiot would think
> Hey Celopatra was slut in a Hollywood movie
> Automatically ancient/modern Egyptians are sluts too?



Cleopatra was not egyptian. She was greek. And last time i checked Iranians are white too.


Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Its normal for YOU! For us its a disgusting degenerate behavior and we do not condone it!



Of course you do.









LGBT rights in Iran - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Its also integral part of your culture with very explicit paintings from the savafid era.

There are also many iranian migrants in Europe who fight for LGBT rights. 

So obviously there are iranians who do this.


----------



## sha ah

Alexander ended up forcing his own army to march through a desert needlessly, instead of simply going around. He did this as a form of punishment since they wouldn't follow him to the ends of the earth. In the end a large portion of his army died that way and his empire collapsed soon after his own generals likely poisoned him. How long did that last ? 

If you call that Greek style then what do you call what the Turks did to Greeks ? 500 years they basically had your people as slaves. On the other hand the Romans were never able to beat the Persians and neither were the Ottomans. 

Actually Persians took several Roman emperors captive, in one case turning one into a personal footstool for the ShahanShah. On the other hand we all know what the Romans did to Greece. For a long time you Greeks were actually calling yourselves Romans.

Anyways you still didn't answer my question. Why is the word Greek synonymous with anal sex ? There must be some history behind it. Please elaborate. Was it from the Romans or Turkish conquests ? 

Also if you're really going to Iran, know that people there are extremely hospitable and friendly but if you talk nonsense you will get slapped and will have to walk back to Greece in your speedo. So don't talk rubbish while you're there, be polite and respectful.



Apollon said:


> As i said, i have zero problems with homosexuality. Alexander was most likely bisexual and look what he did with Persia, he basicly did greek style on them.


----------



## Apollon

sha ah said:


> Alexander ended up forcing his own army to march through a desert needlessly, instead of simply going around. He did this as a form of punishment since they wouldn't follow him to the ends of the earth. In the end a large portion of his army died that way and his empire collapsed soon after his own generals likely poisoned him. How long did that last ?
> 
> If you call that Greek style then what do you call what the Turks did to Greeks ? 500 years they basically had your people as slaves. On the other hand the Romans were never able to beat the Persians and neither were the Ottomans.
> 
> Actually Persians took several Roman emperors captive, in one case turning one into a personal footstool for the ShahanShah. On the other hand we all know what the Romans did to Greece. For a long time you Greeks were actually calling yourselves Romans.
> 
> Anyways you still didn't answer my question. Why is the word Greek synonymous with anal sex ? There must be some history behind it. Please elaborate. Was it from the Romans or Turkish conquests ?
> 
> Also if you're really going to Iran, know that people there are extremely hospitable and friendly but if you talk nonsense you will get slapped and will have to walk back to Greece in your speedo. So don't talk rubbish while you're there, be polite and respectful.



The greek Seleucids ruled Persia for 300 years after Alexander. Dont forget that please. 

Rome often defeated the persians and burned down the capital various times.

Also dont forget that the Byzantine Empire crippled Persia so much, that it could not withstand the arab invasions anymore 









Byzantine–Sasanian War of 602–628 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





You see, history is a complex thing.

As for greek style i guess it was quite popular in Athens back then and since most writers are from Athens it became popular that way.

That said i like to travel Iran. Its not so easy though because when you have a iranian stamp in your passport you get trouble to visit USA. So at moment its still in early thought process.

I also dont know if its a problem to travel with my girl. We are both very young and so unmarried. I dont know if we could be in one hotel room or if that would be problem.

Im always polite and respectful as long others are also polite and respectful.


----------



## sha ah

So a few months ago, the Turkish Lira fell to 9 against the USD, which was considered excessively low, then it plummeted all the way to almost 18. Now its rebounded back to around 12 for now. Remember 15 years ago the Lira was 1.2 against the US Dollar, almost par.

Anyways some say the Lira rebounded because Erdogan made an announcement, promising to support Turkish deposits in Lira against devaluation. However I personally believe that it happened because investors who were shorting the Lira closed their positions in order to reap in their profits. This naturally led to a domino like effect as successive stop loss orders were triggered one after another.

In any case, in the long run, Erdogans plan involves printing even more Lira, which will lead to more devaluation and hyper inflation. You can read the article if you're interested.









Turkish lira rockets after Erdogan’s promise to protect deposits


Turkey’s lira makes gains after Erdogan unveils plan to guarantee local currency deposits against market fluctuation.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## sha ah

Rome was never able to conquer the Persian heartland. They conquered Cteciphon (modern day Baghdad). In the process the Romans lost Cracus, the richest man in Rome at the time, Emperor Valerian was taken captive, so was another Roman Emperor and Emperor Julian, an Alexander wanna be who was killed trying to conquer Persia during a night raid.

Here is a Bas Relief showing Valerian bowing down to Shapur after being taken captive. You won't be seeing a Hollywood movie about this anytime soon.






The Seleucids were Persianized within a generation. Byzantines never crippled Persia. They fought for 100 years and wore each other out which led to the Arab conquests facing little resistance from both Sassanians and Romans.

If you travel to Iran with your gf, it shouldn't be an issue as long as you don't get intimate in public. It is an Islamic nation after all If you're worried you can buy a pair of rings and say you're engaged. Going to the US after should not be an issue as long as you can prove that you went there to see historic sites. Just make sure to take pictures. cheers.



Apollon said:


> The greek Seleucids ruled Persia for 300 years after Alexander. Dont forget that please.
> 
> Rome often defeated the persians and burned down the capital various times.
> 
> Also dont forget that the Byzantine Empire crippled Persia so much, that it could not withstand the arab invasions anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byzantine–Sasanian War of 602–628 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, history is a complex thing.
> 
> As for greek style i guess it was quite popular in Athens back then and since most writers are from Athens it became popular that way.
> 
> That said i like to travel Iran. Its not so easy though because when you have a iranian stamp in your passport you get trouble to visit USA. So at moment its still in early thought process.
> 
> I also dont know if its a problem to travel with my girl. We are both very young and so unmarried. I dont know if we could be in one hotel room or if that would be problem.
> 
> Im always polite and respectful as long others are also polite and respectful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Apollon

sha ah said:


> Rome was never able to conquer the Persian heartland. They conquered Cteciphon (modern day Baghdad). In the process the Romans lost Cracus, the richest man in Rome at the time, Emperor Valerian was taken captive, so was another Roman Emperor and Emperor Julian, an Alexander wanna be who was killed trying to conquer Persia during a night raid.
> 
> Here is a Bas Relief showing Valerian bowing down to Shapur after being taken captive. You won't be seeing a Hollywood movie about this anytime soon.
> 
> View attachment 802858
> 
> 
> The Seleucids were Persianized within a generation. Byzantines never crippled Persia. They fought for 100 years and wore each other out which led to the Arab conquests facing little resistance from both Sassanians and Romans.
> 
> If you travel to Iran with your gf, it shouldn't be an issue as long as you don't get intimate in public. It is an Islamic nation after all If you're worried you can buy a pair of rings and say you're engaged. Going to the US after should not be an issue as long as you can prove that you went there to see historic sites. Just make sure to take pictures. cheers.



The Seleucids were Greeks and introduced also persian culture. Thats like in Egypt where Ptolemy merged greek and egyptian customs.

As for Byzantine Persian wars, it was most stupid decission of both sides. It was clear we could not beat persia and also that persia could not beat us. At last day of a 100 year war it was same as before. Both nations suffered alot because of this and all for nothing.

As for Iran, when you travelled there, USA gives you a hard time. I checked it already so basicly you cant do ESTA and must go through alot to get the visa. Im not very interested to visit USA but its defintly an issue.


----------



## sha ah

I've heard Iranian customs have avoided stamping foreign visitors passports because of the US being so anti Iranian but I'm not sure how that would work. 

I'm guessing if you've traveled to multiple countries all over the world including Iran, it might not be an issue but if you've only travelled to Iran and then you want to go to the US, then it could be more of an issue. 

You would have to look into it and contact the Iranian embassy in Greece for more detailed information if you're serious.



Apollon said:


> The Seleucids were Greeks and introduced also persian culture. Thats like in Egypt where Ptolemy merged greek and egyptian customs.
> 
> As for Byzantine Persian wars, it was most stupid decission of both sides. It was clear we could not beat persia and also that persia could not beat us. At last day of a 100 year war it was same as before. Both nations suffered alot because of this and all for nothing.
> 
> As for Iran, when you travelled there, USA gives you a hard time. I checked it already so basicly you cant do ESTA and must go through alot to get the visa. Im not very interested to visit USA but its defintly an issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apollon

sha ah said:


> I've heard Iranian customs have avoided stamping foreign visitors passports because of the US being so anti Iranian but I'm not sure how that would work.
> 
> I'm guessing if you've traveled to multiple countries all over the world including Iran, it might not be an issue but if you've only travelled to Iran and then you want to go to the US, then it could be more of an issue.
> 
> You would have to look into it and contact the Iranian embassy in Greece for more detailed information if you're serious.



I think USA really sucks regarding that. It has no security reasons its simply to give normal people a hard time.


----------



## scimitar19

Apollon said:


> You talk like i have a problem with this. Homosexuality is completly normal and done in all cultures over the planet. So idk what you try to tell me?
> 
> Its not on me to judge who someone loves.
> 
> _*As for 300, it was a super sucessful movie and shaped the image that billions of people have about Persia. You cant change that.*_


Ah yes the objective historically correct interpretation of history done by western Hollywood swine farm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Apollon

scimitar19 said:


> Ah yes the objective historically correct interpretation of history done by western Hollywood swine farm.
> View attachment 802929



I know history quite well.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## 925boy

Apollon said:


> Persians have a rather "soft reputation" worldwide.


you're projecting. stop it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Apollon

925boy said:


> you're projecting. stop it.



When i read the anti greek comments here i wonder if its good idea to go there. In Egypt all were nice to us.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

In general, when you travel it's not a good idea to being up history or politics.

Don't talk nonsense and you will be fine. I honestly doubt that you're actually considering going to Iran. You seem to be trolling more than anything.



Apollon said:


> When i read the anti greek comments here i wonder if its good idea to go there. In Egypt all were nice to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Apollon

sha ah said:


> In general, when you travel it's not a good idea to being up history or politics.
> 
> Don't talk nonsense and you will be fine. I honestly doubt that you're actually considering going to Iran. You seem to be trolling more than anything.




I never troll. I say my opinion and i love to travel. I think i was already at more places than most here and compared to most here im only a kid agewise.

I love to visit historic places and persia plays an important part for greek history.

If i would just be trolling i would not know about the visa problems and ESTA bullshit that USA puts on people who travel to Iran.


----------



## aryobarzan

Apollon said:


> I never troll. I say my opinion and i love to travel. I think i was already at more places than most here and compared to most here im only a kid agewise.
> 
> I love to visit historic places and persia plays an important part for greek history.
> 
> If i would just be trolling i would not know about the visa problems and ESTA bullshit that USA puts on people who travel to Iran.


I believe you...if you are young and not rich then there are many Hostels in Iran..go to Persepolis..sit and imagine what Alexander saw..it will give you as Greek what he was thinking...there is an animation of Persepolis as it was originally in the internet...and by the way there is no hostility towards the Greeks in Iran so you can relax .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Its normal for YOU! For us its a disgusting degenerate behavior and we do not condone it!



No it is not normal for Greeks either. It was brought to Greece by Dorians (ancestors were Albanians/Berbers) and Trojans (ancestors were Celts) and other tribal areas. Neolithic Greece did not have this, nor did much of Bronze Age Greece. Only after invasions by non-Greek barbarians did this vileness enter Greek "culture" and even gay marriage was ridiculed still. Only bisexuals were tolerated as normal. It is no wonder that Alexander from tribal regions of Greece was into this perversion.

The ancient people of Crete blamed homo acceptance in Crete on the Dorians and to a lesser extent Trojans, who both were the degenerates of the Ancient World.

Athens was cosmopolitan, founded by civilized Ionians, yet populated in large extent by barbarians who were into vile acts. Same as Brits who invade and warmonger and terrorize... and who can't stop doing these things. The tribal barbarians practiced genocide and polygamy where the ruthless got the women and many women, and the weak were into homosexual acts. These barbarians entered Greece and kept their practice of vile acts.

As the victors write and promote their version of history, the Celtic Brits "wrote" the history of Greece and idealize the Celtic side of Greece and claim anything about Greece to be British.

Non-homosexual Minoans were the father of the Ionians, who started cosmopolitan Athens. Athens, like Ancient Rome had many various groups, including barbarians there. As the ancient Cretans describe that homo acts were not in Crete until the arrival of the Dorian invasion.

Core Greeks are very welcoming and inclusive, too inclusive. Georgians have a saying that a guest is to be treated as through a messenger from God. Ancient Greeks were very welcoming. To have stability for the identity of Greeks, the fable goes that there are four Greek Groups - Dorians, Ionians, Aoelians, and Achaeans. When the Dorians are not Greek, but invaders who originated in North Africa over 10000 years ago. The Aoelians are celtic and steppe invaders, the Centaurs. The Achaeans were the Mycenaeans who were a blend of Minoans/Ionians and some others. The Ionians are the purest Greeks being from both neo-lithic Greece and Bronze Age Greece before invasions. The Ionians founded Athens and the Ancient Greek Civilization. The invaders to Greece are more different than native Greeks than differences between native americans and brits. There are Greeks - Socrates and non-Greeks - Alexander the Barbarian. If you are a celt living in Greece, you tend to like Alexander. I like the Hellenic world post Alexander, though I do not idealize Alexander the homo. If you are civilized you like Athens and Minoans.

Homosexuality was the main import the barbarians brought to Greece. Therefore the barbarian celtic Brits paint Greece in terms of the "cultural enrichment" that the barbarian celts brought to Greece, namely homosexuality. The celts had no morals, therefore promote homosexuality. This was not in Greece before the barbarian invasions into Greece by Aoelians and Dorians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Calling homosexuality degeneracy just shows insecurity along demonstration of blasphemy as mankind is created in Gods image.

Another thing is extreme materialism of the subject and denial of science and its recent discoveries.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## zectech

Athens was too accepting of barbarian "culture", and even took some stories of the barbarians and made them greek to be inclusive.

Yet from primary sources, the Cretans verify that vile homosexuality was a Dorian barbarian import.

_During Plato's time there were some people who were of the opinion that homosexual sex was shameful in any circumstances. In his ideal city, Plato says in his last, posthumously published work known as The Laws, homosexual sex will be treated the same way as incest. It is something contrary to nature, he insists, calling it "utterly unholy, odious-to-the-gods and *ugliest of ugly things*"_

So many in Ancient Athens were anti-homo. Not true for the homo centers of barbarity.


----------



## yugocrosrb95

zectech said:


> Athens was too accepting of barbarian "culture", and even took some stories of the barbarians and made them greek to be inclusive.
> 
> Yet from primary sources, the Cretans verify that vile homosexuality was a Dorian barbarian import.
> 
> _During Plato's time there were some people who were of the opinion that homosexual sex was shameful in any circumstances. In his ideal city, Plato says in his last, posthumously published work known as The Laws, homosexual sex will be treated the same way as incest. It is something contrary to nature, he insists, calling it "utterly unholy, odious-to-the-gods and *ugliest of ugly things*"_
> 
> So many in Ancient Athens were anti-homo. Not true for the homo centers of barbarity.


So contrary to the nature yet homosexuality exists among other animals besides humans.


----------



## zectech

yugocrosrb95 said:


> So contrary to the nature yet homosexuality exists among other animals besides humans.



Yes, man has to shun gay marriage and the like to be free. Religion is not allowed to be debated here. There is no contradiction. Yet you heard, to the pure, all is permissible. The pure have all the tools to be pure. Tools in the hands of evil is deadly. Therefore religion is needed to provide the framework of how to live among evil hatefilled barbarians. The semitic religions provide the path of what is permissible to man or else bad things can happen. For this you have to fully reject this vileness because evil exists.

Homo acts have severe consequences. Let's talk about something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

zectech said:


> Yes, man has to shun gay marriage and the like to be free. Religion is not allowed to be debated here. There is no contradiction. Yet you heard, to the pure, all is permissible. The pure have all the tools to be pure. Tools in the hands of evil is deadly. Therefore religion is needed to provide the framework of how to live among evil hatefilled barbarians. The semitic religions provide the path of what is permissible to man or else bad things can happen. For this you have to fully reject this vileness because evil exists.
> 
> Homo acts have severe consequences. Let's talk about something else.


Speaking of something else.

Kayhan newspaper says that if attacked, enrichment will up to 90%. 

I assume this is post-attack and the program will be officially taken underground. IAEA inspectors kicked out etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> I know you are anti_iran but going there might change your mind...so here is a portion of where you are going..



A zionist is unlikely to change their mind on Iran and Iranians. But they will definitely have no shame and expect the very same people they despise to lend them a hand.

- - - - -



sha ah said:


> If you travel to Iran with your gf, it shouldn't be an issue as long as you don't get intimate in public. It is an Islamic nation after all If you're worried you can buy a pair of rings and say you're engaged. Going to the US after should not be an issue as long as you can prove that you went there to see historic sites. Just make sure to take pictures. cheers.



Even Iranian hospitality ought to stay within rational limits and stop short of benefiting individuals motivated by deep animosity towards anything Iranian, who long for the destruction of Iran and have repeatedly insulted the Iranian nation in its very essence. Advising foreigners on how to circumvent the law is also something I'd avoid, lest we contribute to promoting imperial type of arrogance among these people by giving them the impression that they're above the law and therefore superior to local citizens.

- - - - -



Apollon said:


> You dont like me personal because im a Greek and you dont like my opinion.



Because you are zionist. Iranians usually don't have any particular sensitivities towards Greece.

Non-Isra"el"i zionists cannot be true patriots anyway, given the global dimension of the zionist agenda, which calls for the dissolution of (goy) nation-states.



Apollon said:


> So its best to not jump on such sterotypes and stick to reality.



Indeed, so we stick to facts, not stereotypes. There was no tolerance for pederasty in Zoroastrian culture and society, whereas it represented a mainstream feature of social life in ancient Greece. Noteworthy difference here.



Apollon said:


> Alexander was most likely bisexual and look what he did with Persia, he basicly did greek style on them.



Here, this is what the subject means when they swear "I'm not anti-Iran, I'm only anti-mullah". Such brazenness however is what we're used to from zionists. They call it chutzpah. The more they insult you in your face and get away with it, the more praiseworthy an achievement this is considered within these circles.



Apollon said:


> When i read the anti greek comments here i wonder if its good idea to go there. In Egypt all were nice to us.



You're right, it would not be a particularly rational nor honest thing to travel to Iran considering the views you have expressed about that country and its people here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Apollon

SalarHaqq said:


> A zionist change their minds on Iran and Iranians? Come on, brother. They will take your advice here and continue to view you with the same contempt as before.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, why assist an anti-Iranian zionist and bona fide Iran-hater (with advice on how to circumvent the law at that)? Even Iranian hospitality ought to stay within rational limits and stop short of benefiting people motivated by a deep animosity towards anything Iranian, who long for the destruction of Iran and have repeatedly insulted the Iranian nation in its very essence.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are zionist. Iranian usually don't have any particular sensitivities towards Greece.
> 
> Non-Isra"el"i zionists cannot be true patriots anyway, given the global dimension of the zionist agenda, which calls for the dissolution of nation-states.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, so we stick to facts, not stereotypes. There was no tolerance for pederasty in Zoroastrian culture and society, whereas it represented a mainstream feature of social life in ancient Greece. Real difference here.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, this is what the subject means when they swear "moooh, I'm not anti-Iran, I'm only anti-mullah". Such brazenness however is what we're used to from zionists. They call it chutzpah. The more they insult you in your face and get away with it, the more praiseworthy an achievement this is considered within these circles.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it's not a rational nor an honest thing to travel to Iran considering the views you have expressed about that country and its people here.




Im not a zionist, i dont care about Israel the slightest. But im anti palestine for various reasons. 1. I despise terror groups like Hamas, they need to be culled. 2. Hamas works together with Turkey which is an enemy of Greece. Its that simple. I will never support the ones who supports my enemy. Beside that we have deals with Israel that are in Greece favor. Energy deals and defense deals. For me my nation always comes first.

Palestinians committed terror attacks that hit Greeks. For example in 1991 a letter bomb exploded in Patras. The bomb was intended for the american company there but killed 6 greek post office employee.

In 1988 palestinian terrorists attacked the greek cruise ship "city of poros" and killed 8 tourists.









City of Poros ship attack - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Palestinians committed terror attacks on greek soil. They hurt greek people and hurt our guests.

Palestine can go to hell. Im not a Zionist but i will never support our enemies. I neither forgive nor forget those events. 









City of Poros ship attack - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






So with all due respect, dont expect me to support the enemies of my nation, because i will never support them. I wish them all the bad possible. You are a patriot yourself and would never support an entity that hurt your country. So dont expect me to support an enemy of my country either. Hold the same standard on me that you hold on you.

And one thing, Greece did nothing bad to Palestine but they attacked us. The post office the target was american but it hit Greeks. The attack on the cruise ship was same, complete disrespect towards us.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## yugocrosrb95

zectech said:


> Yes, man has to shun gay marriage and the like to be free. Religion is not allowed to be debated here. There is no contradiction. Yet you heard, to the pure, all is permissible. The pure have all the tools to be pure. Tools in the hands of evil is deadly. Therefore religion is needed to provide the framework of how to live among evil hatefilled barbarians. The semitic religions provide the path of what is permissible to man or else bad things can happen. For this you have to fully reject this vileness because evil exists.
> 
> Homo acts have severe consequences.


You mean severe acts of some insecure heterosexuals against them that actually commit sinful acts of hate, violence and murder.

It doesn't help that there are disingenuous interpretations against pedophilia as being condemnation of honosexuality along intentional mistranslation that had effect on newer iterations of any Abrahamic holy scriptures.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Apollon said:


> Im not a zionist, i dont care about Israel the slightest. But im anti palestine for various reasons. 1. I despise terror groups like Hamas, they need to be culled. 2. Hamas works together with Turkey which is an enemy of Greece. Its that simple. I will never support the ones who supports my enemy. Beside that we have deals with Israel that are in Greece favor. Energy deals and defense deals. For me my nation always comes first.
> 
> Palestinians committed terror attacks that hit Greeks. For example in 1991 a letter bomb exploded in Patras. The bomb was intended for the american company there but killed 6 greek post office employee.
> 
> In 1988 palestinian terrorists attacked the greek cruise ship "city of poros" and killed 8 tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Poros ship attack - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians committed terror attacks on greek soil. They hurt greek people and hurt our guests.
> 
> Palestine can go to hell. Im not a Zionist but i will never support our enemies. I neither forgive nor forget those events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Poros ship attack - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with all due respect, dont expect me to support the enemies of my nation, because i will never support them. I wish them all the bad possible. You are a patriot yourself and would never support an entity that hurt your country. So dont expect me to support an enemy of my country either. Hold the same standard on me that you hold on you.
> 
> And one thing, Greece did nothing bad to Palestine but they attacked us. The post office the target was american but it hit Greeks. The attack on the cruise ship was same, complete disrespect towards us.



Apart from the fact that the operations mentioned hurt Greek interests only in an indirect and/or unintended manner, they are anecdotal at best in their scope and seriousness when compared to the globalist agenda, which happens to be backed by international zionism and banksters, and whose objective consists in uprooting all nation-states and all established traditional faith systems - both culturally and structurally, in order to merge these into a "universal", totalitarian one-world regime ruled over by the cited groups. This agenda is amply documented by statements and publications from globalist and zionist oligarchs, and its imposition upon national and religious communities testified by day-to-day policies.

So I'd say that any sincere patriot of whichever origin, ought to realize the primacy of globalism, zionism as well as the stateless international finance system in the hierarchy of threats facing their nation rather than burying their head in the sand or imagining that any national government in line with this sinister agenda can even remotely be considered as "patriotic".

When reminded some of their statements, the quoted user will claim they do not care about Isra"el" and zionists in the slightest, yet we do remember their skewed positioning relative to Oriental Christians, which consists in displaying open indifference with regards to the plight of even Orthodox Christians of Palestine, whose places of worship are regularly getting desecrated by zionist settlers and extremists (many of whom enjoy support from the regime in Tel Aviv), whilst at the same time trying to portray Iran of all countries as somehow "repressive" against its own traditional Christian communities, when in fact the exact opposite is the case, as widely acknowledged by friend and foe alike. Likewise, we would like to recall the quoted user's highly sensitive reaction to comments that they perceive as too "aggressive" vis a vis the zionist entity.

These are but a few pointers to the user's zionist orientation which, albeit obvious, will systematically be denied by said user whenever a third party proceeds to evoke it. In conclusion, someone needs to think of doing their "coming out", presto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Apollon

SalarHaqq said:


> Apart from the fact that the operations mentioned hurt Greek interests only in an indirect and/or unintended manner, they are anecdotal at best in their scope and seriousness when compared to the globalist agenda, which happens to be backed by international zionism and banksters, and whose objective consists in uprooting all nation-states and all established traditional faith systems - both culturally and structurally, in order to merge these into a "universal", totalitarian one-world regime ruled over by the cited groups. This agenda is amply documented by statements and publications from globalist and zionist oligarchs, and its imposition upon national and religious communities testified by day-to-day policies.
> 
> So I'd say that any sincere patriot of whichever origin, ought to realize the primacy of globalism, zionism as well as the stateless international finance system in the hierarchy of threats facing their nation rather than burying their head in the sand or imagining that any national government in line with this sinister agenda can even remotely be considered as "patriotic".
> 
> When reminded some of their statements, the quoted user will claim they do not care about Isra"el" and zionists in the slightest, yet we do remember their skewed positioning relative to Oriental Christians, which consists in displaying open indifference with regards to the plight of even Orthodox Christians of Palestine, whose places of worship are regularly getting desecrated by zionist settlers and extremists (many of whom enjoy support from the regime in Tel Aviv), whilst at the same time trying to portray Iran of all countries as somehow "repressive" against its own traditional Christian communities, when in fact the exact opposite is the case, as widely acknowledged by friend and foe alike. Likewise, we would like to recall the quoted user's highly sensitive reaction to comments that they perceive as too "aggressive" vis a vis the zionist entity.
> 
> These are but a few pointers to the user's zionist orientation which, albeit obvious, will systematically be denied by said user whenever a third party proceeds to evoke it. In conclusion, someone needs to think of doing their "coming out", presto.



Are you kidding me?

Killing 6 greek post office workers is indirect? Should we shrug off and say nevermind?

Hurting tourist damages tourism in greece which is most important branch of economy.

Palestinians can go to hell. They are an enemy of Greece. I would not even give them dirt under my fingernails.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Apollon said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Killing 6 greek post office workers is indirect? Should we shrug off and say nevermind?
> 
> Hurting tourist damages tourism in greece which is most important branch of economy.
> 
> Palestinians can go to hell. They are an enemy of Greece. I would not even give them dirt under my fingernails.


@Falcon29 will agree with you. just to piss off some Iranian members.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Apollon

Dariush the Great said:


> @Falcon29 will agree with you. just to piss off some Iranian members.



Iran is not palestine. Iran did not do terror atracks in Greece. Im a patriot and i dont support our enemies. Its that simple. You wouldnt do this either.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Apollon said:


> Iran is not palestine. Iran did not do terror atracks in Greece. Im a patriot and i dont support our enemies. Its that simple. You wouldnt do this either.


I understand your POV but you come across as rude sometimes. Perhaps it is not your intention but the way you talk in Iranian threads is very rude though. Modern day Iran and Greece have no problems so i do not see why you should troll Iranian threads, as a Greek. That being said, it is of course possible, if you have personal ties to Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

*Saudis Begin Making Ballistic Missiles With Chinese Help *
*The effort is raising new worries about a Middle East arms race*









Saudis Begin Making Ballistic Missiles With Chinese Help


The effort is the latest in a series of moves by U.S. allies in the Middle East to increase military cooperation with China, a trend that has angered the Biden administration during a period of heightened animosity between Washington and Beijing.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Apollon

Dariush the Great said:


> I understand your POV but you come across as rude sometimes. Perhaps it is not your intention but the way you talk in Iranian threads is very rude though. Modern day Iran and Greece have no problems so i do not see why you should troll Iranian threads, as a Greek. That being said, it is of course possible, if you have personal ties to Israel.



Im not rude. My english is not perfect so it may sound more direct.

We Greeks may sometimes sound rude. 😅







I have no ties to Israel. Infact i couldnt care less. I dont care for palestinians. They hurt Greece and i see them as enemy. If i go Iran i want visit Persepolis, not hold political talks about middle east. In cuba i did not want be bothered with communist manifest either. Think thats fair?


----------



## Maula Jatt

Dariush the Great said:


> @Falcon29 will agree with you. just to piss off some Iranian members.


Dude starts with
I am not a Zionists
And ends with literally every Zionist talking point that ever existed under the sun 


sha ah said:


> *Saudis Begin Making Ballistic Missiles With Chinese Help *
> *The effort is raising new worries about a Middle East arms race*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis Begin Making Ballistic Missiles With Chinese Help
> 
> 
> The effort is the latest in a series of moves by U.S. allies in the Middle East to increase military cooperation with China, a trend that has angered the Biden administration during a period of heightened animosity between Washington and Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


This was bound to happen tbh
Israel has it, Iran has it
Ofcourse one Arab country would also get it
Logically speaking - they're not doing anything wrong per se 
Israel started this crap in the region when they knew US would always support them all the way

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Apollon said:


> Im not rude. My english is not perfect so it may sound more direct.
> 
> We Greeks may sometimes sound rude. 😅
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no ties to Israel. Infact i couldnt care less. I dont care for palestinians. They hurt Greece and i see them as enemy. If i go Iran i want visit Persepolis, not hold political talks about middle east. In cuba i did not want be bothered with communist manifest either. Think thats fair?


Well that explains it. But we Iranians dislike coarse language in general (unless the other side starts to troll us) and regard politeness as extremely important. Please consider that when you talk to Iranians, especially if you are talking about politics.


Sainthood 101 said:


> This was bound to happen tbh
> Israel has it, Iran has it
> Ofcourse one Arab country would also get it
> Logically speaking - they're not doing anything wrong per se
> Israel started this crap in the region when they knew US would always support them all the way


 This does not make sense though unless it is meant for political posturing. They have state of the art weaponry from most modern American companies. What are they gonna do with a few BM's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Some say that the American congress would not approve the sale of ballistic missiles to the Saudis since it could eventually lead to the Saudis acquiring wMDs in the future. 

Money makes the world go round and the Saudis were going to get their hands on ballistic missiles one way or the other.

In the 80's I believe the Saudis purchased a few dozen ballistic missiles from China, which are capable of carrying a nuclear payload. The Dong Feng 3, which has a range of 4000-5000 KM. In the early 2000s they purchased the DongFeng-21 with a range of 1500 KM and 600 KG payload

Now it seems that the Chinese have helped the Saudis setup facilities in Saudi Arabia to build their own missiles under license. In case of a war this would alleviate the burden of having to purchase more quantity from abroad. 

I'm guessing that the vital components will still be supplied by China. I doubt if their missile program will be anything as developed or self sufficient as what Iran has.

As the saying goes, "This is quite a game, politics. There are no permanent enemies, and no permanent friends, only permanent interests."



Dariush the Great said:


> Well that explains it. But we Iranians dislike coarse language in general (unless the other side starts to troll us) and regard politeness as extremely important. Please consider that when you talk to Iranians, especially if you are talking about politics.
> This does not make sense though unless it is meant for political posturing. They have state of the art weaponry from most modern American companies. What are they gonna do with a few BM's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apollon

Dariush the Great said:


> Well that explains it. But we Iranians dislike coarse language in general (unless the other side starts to troll us) and regard politeness as extremely important. Please consider that when you talk to Iranians, especially if you are talking about politics.
> This does not make sense though unless it is meant for political posturing. They have state of the art weaponry from most modern American companies. What are they gonna do with a few BM's?



Its how we are. When we talk normal with each other, others think we are fighting. 😁👍


----------



## Dariush the Great

@Falcon29 Do you have evidence for your claim?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

yugocrosrb95 said:


> Calling homosexuality degeneracy just shows insecurity along demonstration of blasphemy as mankind is created in Gods image.


my observation with every gay person i know is that they had psychological damage in their/from their relationship with their dads!!! what do you think about that? just sayin!!!


----------



## 925boy

Apollon said:


> When i read the anti YOU comments here i wonder if its good idea to go there. In Egypt all were nice to us.


 there, fixed it for you. I'm addressing you and your posts, not your nationality, go get your country back from Germany who already bought most of it bulk sale when you hedonists didnt wanna work in teh EU and just bum around, but since you werent Black or Brown, everyone in teh world gave you the benefit of the doubt. just saying bro. lets talk straight stuff, dont start bringing up side distractions.


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> Dude starts with
> I am not a Zionists
> And ends with literally every Zionist talking point that ever existed under the sun
> 
> This was bound to happen tbh
> Israel has it, Iran has it
> Ofcourse one Arab country would also get it
> Logically speaking - they're not doing anything wrong per se
> Israel started this crap in the region when they knew US would always support them all the way





Dariush the Great said:


> Well that explains it. But we Iranians dislike coarse language in general (unless the other side starts to troll us) and regard politeness as extremely important. Please consider that when you talk to Iranians, especially if you are talking about politics.
> This does not make sense though unless it is meant for political posturing. They have state of the art weaponry from most modern American companies. What are they gonna do with a few BM's?



Deep strike.

Even with some of the best export aircraft available on the market, it is very difficult to strike deep into Iran, near Tehran or Tabriz even. Vice versa is very easy for Iran.

Saudi AF would have to break through with SEAD/DEAD on coastal air defenses which are the most dense, and then fire stand off missiles far into Iran, into areas that are also dense with air defenses, especially Tehran. 

With BM's they can just do it without worry, and only chance of interception would come from point defense, skipping all AD's along the way from South to North. It is useful for them. Obviously it's usefulness depends on accuracy mostly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Sainthood 101 said:


> Dude starts with
> I am not a Zionists
> And ends with literally every Zionist talking point that ever existed under the sun
> 
> This was bound to happen tbh
> Israel has it, Iran has it
> Ofcourse one Arab country would also get it
> Logically speaking - they're not doing anything wrong per se
> Israel started this crap in the region when they knew US would always support them all the way



Considering your point, I think it can be easily said that literally because of Israel in the next 50 years the whole region may have nuclear weapons. How long will MENA countries be cool with Israel only having them?

Next 50 years.
Iran
Egypt
Turkey
Saudi Arabia
Maybe UAE and Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Considering your point, I think it can be easily said that literally because of Israel in the next 50 years the whole region may have nuclear weapons. How long will MENA countries be cool with Israel only having them?
> 
> Next 50 years.
> Iran
> Egypt
> Turkey
> Saudi Arabia
> Maybe UAE and Qatar.



Nukes aren't the only issue that Israel will have to worry about.

If Saudi Arabia goes the route of building a substantial domestic Ballistic Missile production chain (which does seem to be the case), then other nations in the region will also seek to build BM arsenals of their own. lmao, Iran really set the trend given just how effective BMs can be when used correctly. Ironic that the nation these puppet states hate so much is one they're taking notes from every now and then. Syria also had quite the missile arsenal until the war had ravaged their stockpiles along with attacks from Israel and that "disarmament" agreement after the fake chemical attacks further degraded their capabilities. 

Regardless, Israel's conventional edge will and has eroded immensely and will continue to erode until all they have left is a nuclear arsenal to protect them.

It really begs the question of just how many missiles is Iran building year-in, year-out. Must be a remarkable amount....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Nukes aren't the only issue that Israel will have to worry about.
> 
> If Saudi Arabia goes the route of building a substantial domestic Ballistic Missile production chain (which does seem to be the case), then other nations in the region will also seek to build BM arsenals of their own. lmao, Iran really set the trend given just how effective BMs can be when used correctly. Ironic that the nation these puppet states hate so much is one they're taking notes from every now and then. Syria also had quite the missile arsenal until the war had ravaged their stockpiles along with attacks from Israel and that "disarmament" agreement after the fake chemical attacks further degraded their capabilities.
> 
> Regardless, Israel's conventional edge will and has eroded immensely and will continue to erode until all they have left is a nuclear arsenal to protect them.
> 
> It really begs the question of just how many missiles is Iran building year-in, year-out. Must be a remarkable amount....



it is definitely amusing. People are understanding the value of BMs more and more so. They can't be replaced by aircraft.

Hard to know what SA can do under this agreement. Maybe they will only produce the solid fuel and some other components, and receive the rest from China or maybe it is A to Z production. The reason I say this is because the sat photos seemed to look like a solid fuel production facility more than a missile production facility. Maybe the US will cry and complain because their buddies in Israel are uncomfortable, but I think it is too late for them to stop it. Either way, you have a great point. I really don't think Turkey and Egypt will simply watch their rivals amass a arsenal of long range weapons. These countries were fine when Iran did it because it was the only one, and is also under an arms embargo, but both Iran and SA is too much for them. The threats are growing for everyone. Add the other countries rushing to produce long range BMs, coupled with nuclear ambitions, and well. This sums it up perfectly:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@aryobarzan @Dariush the Great @QWECXZ @SalarHaqq 

دوستان و برادران
اینو من امروز دیدم یه ترد هم درباره اش باز کردم 








CNN Exclusive: US intel and satellite images show Saudi Arabia is now building its own ballistic missiles with help of China


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/12/23/politics/saudi-ballistic-missiles-china/index.html Washington(CNN)US intelligence agencies have assessed that Saudi Arabia is now actively manufacturing its own ballistic missiles with the help of China, CNN has learned, a development that...



defence.pk





نظرتون؟ 
این چینی ها به نظرتون چه مرضی دارن؟ سعودی ها که عرضه کپی کردن ندارند اگر داشتند همان موشک های بالستیک قبلی که چین در اختیارشان گذاشته بود را کپی می کردند. اما این موضوع حقیقتا عجیبه. چه دلیلی داره؟ فقط پول؟ یا دلیل دیگری هم هست به نظرتون؟ 

دفعه قبل که چینی ها موشک بالستیک دور برد به عربستان دادند سازمان سیا در جریان بوده. اما این دفعه آمریکا تهدید به تحریم کرده چون به احتمال زیاد بحث انتقال فناوری هست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Muhammed45 said:


> @aryobarzan @Dariush the Great @QWECXZ @SalarHaqq
> 
> دوستان و برادران
> اینو من امروز دیدم یه ترد هم درباره اش باز کردم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Exclusive: US intel and satellite images show Saudi Arabia is now building its own ballistic missiles with help of China
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/12/23/politics/saudi-ballistic-missiles-china/index.html Washington(CNN)US intelligence agencies have assessed that Saudi Arabia is now actively manufacturing its own ballistic missiles with the help of China, CNN has learned, a development that...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نظرتون؟
> این چینی ها به نظرتون چه مرضی دارن؟ سعودی ها که عرضه کپی کردن ندارند اگر داشتند همان موشک های بالستیک قبلی که چین در اختیارشان گذاشته بود را کپی می کردند. اما این موضوع حقیقتا عجیبه. چه دلیلی داره؟ فقط پول؟ یا دلیل دیگری هم هست به نظرتون؟
> 
> دفعه قبل که چینی ها موشک بالستیک دور برد به عربستان دادند سازمان سیا در جریان بوده. اما این دفعه آمریکا تهدید به تحریم کرده چون به احتمال زیاد بحث انتقال فناوری هست


Hich marazi nadaran. donbale manafe khodeshoonan, mesle har keshvari too donya. emrooz farda boland mishim mibinim arabestan sahebe bomb atom shode. va ma taze mikhaym dobare ejaze bedim ke jasoosha ajans bian doorbin nasb konan dar tasisaate ma.

nasle harchi khaene rishe kan she.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammed45 said:


> @aryobarzan @Dariush the Great @QWECXZ @SalarHaqq
> 
> دوستان و برادران
> اینو من امروز دیدم یه ترد هم درباره اش باز کردم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Exclusive: US intel and satellite images show Saudi Arabia is now building its own ballistic missiles with help of China
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/12/23/politics/saudi-ballistic-missiles-china/index.html Washington(CNN)US intelligence agencies have assessed that Saudi Arabia is now actively manufacturing its own ballistic missiles with the help of China, CNN has learned, a development that...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نظرتون؟
> این چینی ها به نظرتون چه مرضی دارن؟ سعودی ها که عرضه کپی کردن ندارند اگر داشتند همان موشک های بالستیک قبلی که چین در اختیارشان گذاشته بود را کپی می کردند. اما این موضوع حقیقتا عجیبه. چه دلیلی داره؟ فقط پول؟ یا دلیل دیگری هم هست به نظرتون؟
> 
> دفعه قبل که چینی ها موشک بالستیک دور برد به عربستان دادند سازمان سیا در جریان بوده. اما این دفعه آمریکا تهدید به تحریم کرده چون به احتمال زیاد بحث انتقال فناوری هست



‌
برای تقویت رابطه خودشون از نظر استراتژیک و تضعیف آمریکا کردند

چینی دهه ۶۰ به ما فنی آوری و وسایل غنی سازی لیزری دادند
دهه ۶۰
دهه ۶۰
خدارو شکر اون رو به سعودی ندادند هنوز
شاید هم دادند و ما نمیدونیم


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammed45 said:


> @aryobarzan @Dariush the Great @QWECXZ @SalarHaqq
> 
> دوستان و برادران
> اینو من امروز دیدم یه ترد هم درباره اش باز کردم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Exclusive: US intel and satellite images show Saudi Arabia is now building its own ballistic missiles with help of China
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/12/23/politics/saudi-ballistic-missiles-china/index.html Washington(CNN)US intelligence agencies have assessed that Saudi Arabia is now actively manufacturing its own ballistic missiles with the help of China, CNN has learned, a development that...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نظرتون؟
> این چینی ها به نظرتون چه مرضی دارن؟ سعودی ها که عرضه کپی کردن ندارند اگر داشتند همان موشک های بالستیک قبلی که چین در اختیارشان گذاشته بود را کپی می کردند. اما این موضوع حقیقتا عجیبه. چه دلیلی داره؟ فقط پول؟ یا دلیل دیگری هم هست به نظرتون؟
> 
> دفعه قبل که چینی ها موشک بالستیک دور برد به عربستان دادند سازمان سیا در جریان بوده. اما این دفعه آمریکا تهدید به تحریم کرده چون به احتمال زیاد بحث انتقال فناوری هست





Dariush the Great said:


> Hich marazi nadaran. donbale manafe khodeshoonan, mesle har keshvari too donya. emrooz farda boland mishim mibinim arabestan sahebe bomb atom shode. va ma taze mikhaym dobare ejaze bedim ke jasoosha ajans bian doorbin nasb konan dar tasisaate ma.
> 
> nasle harchi khaene rishe kan she.





Shawnee said:


> ‌
> برای تقویت رابطه خودشون از نظر استراتژیک و تضعیف آمریکا کردند
> 
> چینی دهه ۶۰ به ما فنی آوری و وسایل غنی سازی لیزری دادند
> دهه ۶۰
> دهه ۶۰
> خدارو شکر اون رو به سعودی ندادند هنوز
> شاید هم دادند و ما نمیدونیم



آنها موتورهای جامد را از اوکراین و توانایی تولید سوخت جامد را از چین دریافت می کنند. من انتظار تولید موشک های بالستیک تاکتیکی را دارم، اما آنها از ساخت موشک های میان برد می ترسند.

باشد DF-15 می تواند چیزی شبیه یک

یکی از معدود موشک هایی بود که چین اجازه صادر کرده بود DF-15


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> @aryobarzan @Dariush the Great @QWECXZ @SalarHaqq
> 
> دوستان و برادران
> اینو من امروز دیدم یه ترد هم درباره اش باز کردم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Exclusive: US intel and satellite images show Saudi Arabia is now building its own ballistic missiles with help of China
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/12/23/politics/saudi-ballistic-missiles-china/index.html Washington(CNN)US intelligence agencies have assessed that Saudi Arabia is now actively manufacturing its own ballistic missiles with the help of China, CNN has learned, a development that...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نظرتون؟
> این چینی ها به نظرتون چه مرضی دارن؟ سعودی ها که عرضه کپی کردن ندارند اگر داشتند همان موشک های بالستیک قبلی که چین در اختیارشان گذاشته بود را کپی می کردند. اما این موضوع حقیقتا عجیبه. چه دلیلی داره؟ فقط پول؟ یا دلیل دیگری هم هست به نظرتون؟
> 
> دفعه قبل که چینی ها موشک بالستیک دور برد به عربستان دادند سازمان سیا در جریان بوده. اما این دفعه آمریکا تهدید به تحریم کرده چون به احتمال زیاد بحث انتقال فناوری هست


این چیزی که از برنامه موشکی عربستان رو شده نوک کوه یخ هست. عربستان سال‌ها هست که با کمک چینی‌ها شهرهای موشکی زیر زمین ساخته و حتی نیروی استراتژیک موشکی هم تشکیل داده
من بارها گفتم و هزاران بار دیگه هم می‌گم. ایران بدون بمب اتم در حد جوک هست در منطقه

دلیل این کار چین هم یکی این که توازن قوا رو از دست ایران خارج کنه هست (چون چین نمی‌خواد خاورمیانه به آشوب کشیده بشه چون انرژی‌اش از اینجا تامین می‌شه) و در بعد خیلی کمتر پول هست. تازه اینی که ایران ضعیف باقی بمونه صد در صد به نفع چین هست
اگه چین فقط پول می‌خواست هیچ وقت با انتقال تکنولوژی موافقت نمی‌کرد تا عربستان رو خوب بدوشه. اینی که انتقال تکنولوژی رو هم پذیرفته یعنی یا اینکه عربستان خودش انقدر پیشرفت کرده که چین دیده اگه معامله نکنه سرش بی‌کلاه می‌مونه یا اینکه چین در استراتژی آینده برای عربستان نقش پررنگی دیده
همین الان رابطه چین با عربستان بهتر از رابطه چین با ایران هست
منتهی با این داستان عملاً ایران کاملاً کنار زده می‌شه چون اگه عربستان از نظر موشکی و هسته‌ای هم به ما برسه برتری مطلق و بدون شک تو نیروی هوایی نسبت به ما داره و نیروی زمینی‌اش هم بهتر از ما هست و ما عملاً به جز چند گروه نیابتی چیزی نخواهیم داشت

این قسمتی که می‌گم رو قطعاً باهام موافق نیستی اما هر روز که بیشتر می‌گذره جمهوری اسلامی بیشتر تبدیل به رژیم دست نشونده روسیه و چین می‌شه
تنها راه برون رفت از این مشکل هم این هست که یا سلاح اتمی مگاتنی آزمایش کنند یا خامنه‌ای شخصاً بره خایه‌های بایدن و نفتالی بنت رو بلیسه و بگه گوه خوردیم
تازه آزمایش سلاح اتمی مگاتنی در اصل باید بهانه‌ای باشه برای آشتی با آمریکا وگرنه اون هم بدون آشتی با آمریکا دردی رو دوا نمی‌کنه
نکته اصلی دستیابی به سلاح مگاتنی مذاکره با شرایط بهتر و جدی گرفته شدن ایران برای همکاری با غرب هست. تا زمانی که ایران تو این حلقه باطل فعلی افتاده فقط باید به همه باج بدیم و مذاکره هم یعنی بیشتر سرویس کردن ما

با این شرایط قطعاً ایران به سختی می‌تونه قدرت سوم منطقه هم باقی بمونه. چون امارات هم برنامه موشکی و هسته‌ای جدی‌ای رو داره پایه‌ریزی می‌کنه و ترکیه هم که از هر نظر داره سرتر از ما می‌شه. در بهترین حالت بشیم قدرت چهارم منطقه. مگر اینکه چند صد جنگنده جدید به نیروهوایی اضافه بشه که خیلی بعید هست
تازه اون کشورها تحریم هم نیستند و هر چی بخوان رو وارد می‌کنند. در اصل خود آمریکای زمان ترامپ به عربستان و امارات مجوز این کارها رو داد و ترکیه رو هم که هر چقدر جفتک می‌اندازه مثل ما تحریم نمی‌کنند​


----------



## Apollon

I have a practical question. How do tourists pay in Iran? Does mastercard work or do you bring euro?


----------



## Aramagedon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Muhammed45 said:


> @aryobarzan @Dariush the Great @QWECXZ @SalarHaqq
> 
> دوستان و برادران
> اینو من امروز دیدم یه ترد هم درباره اش باز کردم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Exclusive: US intel and satellite images show Saudi Arabia is now building its own ballistic missiles with help of China
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/12/23/politics/saudi-ballistic-missiles-china/index.html Washington(CNN)US intelligence agencies have assessed that Saudi Arabia is now actively manufacturing its own ballistic missiles with the help of China, CNN has learned, a development that...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نظرتون؟
> این چینی ها به نظرتون چه مرضی دارن؟ سعودی ها که عرضه کپی کردن ندارند اگر داشتند همان موشک های بالستیک قبلی که چین در اختیارشان گذاشته بود را کپی می کردند. اما این موضوع حقیقتا عجیبه. چه دلیلی داره؟ فقط پول؟ یا دلیل دیگری هم هست به نظرتون؟
> 
> دفعه قبل که چینی ها موشک بالستیک دور برد به عربستان دادند سازمان سیا در جریان بوده. اما این دفعه آمریکا تهدید به تحریم کرده چون به احتمال زیاد بحث انتقال فناوری هست


سلام من اتفاقا موافق این امر هستم که بقیه رقبای منطقه ای ما هم برن دنبال ساخت بالستیک........شاید براتون عجیب باشه ولی مهمترین دلیل این که ما دنبال سرمایه گذاری روی بخش هوایی نکردیم این بوده که خیال فرماندهان ما از نظر بالستیکی راحت بوده و ما خودمون رو بی رقیب می دونستیم.اما الان که این اتفاق افتاده فرماندهان ما باید سراغتوسعه توان نیروهی هوایی سپاه وارتش برن؛چه با ساخت جنگنده و چه با خرید.


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> این چیزی که از برنامه موشکی عربستان رو شده نوک کوه یخ هست. عربستان سال‌ها هست که با کمک چینی‌ها شهرهای موشکی زیر زمین ساخته و حتی نیروی استراتژیک موشکی هم تشکیل داده
> من بارها گفتم و هزاران بار دیگه هم می‌گم. ایران بدون بمب اتم در حد جوک هست در منطقه
> 
> دلیل این کار چین هم یکی این که توازن قوا رو از دست ایران خارج کنه هست (چون چین نمی‌خواد خاورمیانه به آشوب کشیده بشه چون انرژی‌اش از اینجا تامین می‌شه) و در بعد خیلی کمتر پول هست. تازه اینی که ایران ضعیف باقی بمونه صد در صد به نفع چین هست
> اگه چین فقط پول می‌خواست هیچ وقت با انتقال تکنولوژی موافقت نمی‌کرد تا عربستان رو خوب بدوشه. اینی که انتقال تکنولوژی رو هم پذیرفته یعنی یا اینکه عربستان خودش انقدر پیشرفت کرده که چین دیده اگه معامله نکنه سرش بی‌کلاه می‌مونه یا اینکه چین در استراتژی آینده برای عربستان نقش پررنگی دیده
> همین الان رابطه چین با عربستان بهتر از رابطه چین با ایران هست
> منتهی با این داستان عملاً ایران کاملاً کنار زده می‌شه چون اگه عربستان از نظر موشکی و هسته‌ای هم به ما برسه برتری مطلق و بدون شک تو نیروی هوایی نسبت به ما داره و نیروی زمینی‌اش هم بهتر از ما هست و ما عملاً به جز چند گروه نیابتی چیزی نخواهیم داشت
> 
> این قسمتی که می‌گم رو قطعاً باهام موافق نیستی اما هر روز که بیشتر می‌گذره جمهوری اسلامی بیشتر تبدیل به رژیم دست نشونده روسیه و چین می‌شه
> تنها راه برون رفت از این مشکل هم این هست که یا سلاح اتمی مگاتنی آزمایش کنند یا خامنه‌ای شخصاً بره خایه‌های بایدن و نفتالی بنت رو بلیسه و بگه گوه خوردیم
> تازه آزمایش سلاح اتمی مگاتنی در اصل باید بهانه‌ای باشه برای آشتی با آمریکا وگرنه اون هم بدون آشتی با آمریکا دردی رو دوا نمی‌کنه
> نکته اصلی دستیابی به سلاح مگاتنی مذاکره با شرایط بهتر و جدی گرفته شدن ایران برای همکاری با غرب هست. تا زمانی که ایران تو این حلقه باطل فعلی افتاده فقط باید به همه باج بدیم و مذاکره هم یعنی بیشتر سرویس کردن ما
> 
> با این شرایط قطعاً ایران به سختی می‌تونه قدرت سوم منطقه هم باقی بمونه. چون امارات هم برنامه موشکی و هسته‌ای جدی‌ای رو داره پایه‌ریزی می‌کنه و ترکیه هم که از هر نظر داره سرتر از ما می‌شه. در بهترین حالت بشیم قدرت چهارم منطقه. مگر اینکه چند صد جنگنده جدید به نیروهوایی اضافه بشه که خیلی بعید هست
> تازه اون کشورها تحریم هم نیستند و هر چی بخوان رو وارد می‌کنند. در اصل خود آمریکای زمان ترامپ به عربستان و امارات مجوز این کارها رو داد و ترکیه رو هم که هر چقدر جفتک می‌اندازه مثل ما تحریم نمی‌کنند​




خیلی دیگه بدبین بود این تحلیل

نهایت ازمایش ترکیه شهاب دو دو مرحله ای بوده

شهاب دو رو دو مرحله ای زدن
ای خدا


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> خیلی دیگه بدبین بود این تحلیل
> 
> نهایت ازمایش ترکیه شهاب دو دو مرحله ای بوده
> 
> شهاب دو رو دو مرحله ای زدن
> ای خدا


I agree I think @QWECXZ had a bad day...just look at the target countries performance and you will get the answers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> خیلی دیگه بدبین بود این تحلیل
> 
> نهایت ازمایش ترکیه شهاب دو دو مرحله ای بوده
> 
> شهاب دو رو دو مرحله ای زدن
> ای خدا


امروز رو نبین
چرا ۵ سال بعد رو نمی‌بینی؟
فکر می‌کنی برای کشورهایی که تحریم نیستند سرعت پیشرفتشون با ما یکی هست؟

یه نگاه به برنامه هسته‌ای ایران قبل از سال ۱۹۹۸ که تازه داشت تحریم‌های هسته‌ای شروع می‌شد بنداز
کلی تجهیزات رو از اروپا وارد کردیم بدون هیچ دردسری که باعث شد ظرف ۵ سال با سرعت خیلی بالایی پیشرفت کنیم
خیلی از کشورهای اروپا تو پیشرفت برنامه هسته‌ای به ما در اوایل داستان کمک کردند

عربستان و ترکیه که تحریم نیستند و کمک خارجی رو هم دارن مسیری که ما تنهایی ۲۰ ساله رفتیم رو با کمک خارجی نهایت ۵ ساله می‌رن
همین داستان در مورد امارات هم صدق می‌کنه. می‌دونی همین الان امارات داره بخش زیادی از منابع انسانی ایران رو وسوسه می‌کنه که برن اون‌جا؟
می‌دونی چقدر ایرانی متخصص این سال‌ها رفتن ترکیه؟ قبلاً مردم می‌رفتن آمریکا و کانادا و انگلیس الان دیگه می‌رن ترکیه چون نزدیک‌تر و بدون دردسر هست
امارات هم داره به این داستان اضافه می‌شه. یه بازار کاری بسیار جذاب با حقوق خیلی بالا و شرایط زندگی عالی بیخ گوش ایران
اگه اینطوری پیش بره ۵ سال دیگه حتی برنامه نویس درست حسابی هم تو ایران نداریم. چه برسه به متخصصین دانش‌های های‌تک

یادم هست همین حرف رو پارسال یا دو سال پیش زدم بهم خندیدین. امروز تازه خبرهاش دونه دونه داره در میاد

الان فکر کن ۵ سال دیگه هست. ایران کجاست؟
همین جای امروز. برنامه هسته‌ای درگیر مذاکرات هست برای رفع موقتی تحریم‌ها. برنامه موشکی درگیر برد ۲۵۰۰ کیلومتر
هنوز یه جنگنده بومی حتی نسل ۴ درست حسابی نساختیم تا ۵ سال دیگه هم نمی‌تونیم بسازیم و تولید انبوه کنیم
شاید ۵ سال دیگه عربستان اف-۳۵ داشته باشه با این روندی که داره خرید نظامی می‌کنه
بعید هست روسیه هم سوخوی ۳۰ یا سوخوی ۳۵ رو بهمون در تعداد بالا تحویل بده

فقط به این فکر کن که اگه برتری موشکی ایران ۵ سال دیگه نقض بشه ایران جلوی ترکیه و عربستان چه حرفی برای گفتن داره
به جز یه مشت گروه شبه نظامی که هنوز هم در ظاهر خرجشون بیشتر از کارایی‌شون هست
یه نگاه به قفقاز بنداز تا ببینی قدرت منطقه‌ای ایران چقدر به چالش کشیده شده

@aryobarzan
از دید من عین واقعیت هست. اتفاقاً امروز روز خوبی هم بوده
این حرف‌ها رو قبلاً هم زده بودم اما کسی جدی نمی‌گرفت

روحانی در این ۸ سال رید تو کشور و کشور رو به اندازه ۱۰ سال عقب برد
تمامی کسانی که اجازه دادن این شرایط تو این ۸ سال اتفاق بیافته مسئول هستند از جمله خامنه‌ای
حالا هم جمهوری اسلامی تبدیل به نوکر چین و روسیه شده
زمان شاه به یه آمریکا و انگلیس باج می‌دادیم. الان داریم به روسیه و چین و فرانسه و ... باج می‌دیم آمریکا هم دورادور نفع خودش رو می‌بره
تنها راه برون رفت از این مشکل ساخت سلاح‌های هسته‌ای مگاتنی و موشک‌های قاره پیما هست که جمهوری اسلامی یا خایه یا توانایی‌اش رو نداره​


----------



## sha ah

You need cash, because of sanctions credit cards from the west do not work. Once u get there u can deposit money into an account and they can give u a card to swipe if u want. However lots of places prefer cash.



Apollon said:


> I have a practical question. How do tourists pay in Iran? Does mastercard work or do you bring euro?











Several killed in Saudi Arabia, Yemen in coalition, rebel attacks


Two killed in the Saudi city of Jizan while three die in a coalition air raid in Yemen’s Ajama.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> امروز رو نبین
> چرا ۵ سال بعد رو نمی‌بینی؟
> فکر می‌کنی برای کشورهایی که تحریم نیستند سرعت پیشرفتشون با ما یکی هست؟
> 
> یه نگاه به برنامه هسته‌ای ایران قبل از سال ۱۹۹۸ که تازه داشت تحریم‌های هسته‌ای شروع می‌شد بنداز
> کلی تجهیزات رو از اروپا وارد کردیم بدون هیچ دردسری که باعث شد ظرف ۵ سال با سرعت خیلی بالایی پیشرفت کنیم
> خیلی از کشورهای اروپا تو پیشرفت برنامه هسته‌ای به ما در اوایل داستان کمک کردند
> 
> عربستان و ترکیه که تحریم نیستند و کمک خارجی رو هم دارن مسیری که ما تنهایی ۲۰ ساله رفتیم رو با کمک خارجی نهایت ۵ ساله می‌رن
> همین داستان در مورد امارات هم صدق می‌کنه. می‌دونی همین الان امارات داره بخش زیادی از منابع انسانی ایران رو وسوسه می‌کنه که برن اون‌جا؟
> می‌دونی چقدر ایرانی متخصص این سال‌ها رفتن ترکیه؟ قبلاً مردم می‌رفتن آمریکا و کانادا و انگلیس الان دیگه می‌رن ترکیه چون نزدیک‌تر و بدون دردسر هست
> امارات هم داره به این داستان اضافه می‌شه. یه بازار کاری بسیار جذاب با حقوق خیلی بالا و شرایط زندگی عالی بیخ گوش ایران
> اگه اینطوری پیش بره ۵ سال دیگه حتی برنامه نویس درست حسابی هم تو ایران نداریم. چه برسه به متخصصین دانش‌های های‌تک
> 
> یادم هست همین حرف رو پارسال یا دو سال پیش زدم بهم خندیدین. امروز تازه خبرهاش دونه دونه داره در میاد
> 
> الان فکر کن ۵ سال دیگه هست. ایران کجاست؟
> همین جای امروز. برنامه هسته‌ای درگیر مذاکرات هست برای رفع موقتی تحریم‌ها. برنامه موشکی درگیر برد ۲۵۰۰ کیلومتر
> هنوز یه جنگنده بومی حتی نسل ۴ درست حسابی نساختیم تا ۵ سال دیگه هم نمی‌تونیم بسازیم و تولید انبوه کنیم
> شاید ۵ سال دیگه عربستان اف-۳۵ داشته باشه با این روندی که داره خرید نظامی می‌کنه
> بعید هست روسیه هم سوخوی ۳۰ یا سوخوی ۳۵ رو بهمون در تعداد بالا تحویل بده
> 
> فقط به این فکر کن که اگه برتری موشکی ایران ۵ سال دیگه نقض بشه ایران جلوی ترکیه و عربستان چه حرفی برای گفتن داره
> به جز یه مشت گروه شبه نظامی که هنوز هم در ظاهر خرجشون بیشتر از کارایی‌شون هست
> یه نگاه به قفقاز بنداز تا ببینی قدرت منطقه‌ای ایران چقدر به چالش کشیده شده
> 
> @aryobarzan
> از دید من عین واقعیت هست. اتفاقاً امروز روز خوبی هم بوده
> این حرف‌ها رو قبلاً هم زده بودم اما کسی جدی نمی‌گرفت
> 
> روحانی در این ۸ سال رید تو کشور و کشور رو به اندازه ۱۰ سال عقب برد
> تمامی کسانی که اجازه دادن این شرایط تو این ۸ سال اتفاق بیافته مسئول هستند از جمله خامنه‌ای
> حالا هم جمهوری اسلامی تبدیل به نوکر چین و روسیه شده
> زمان شاه به یه آمریکا و انگلیس باج می‌دادیم. الان داریم به روسیه و چین و فرانسه و ... باج می‌دیم آمریکا هم دورادور نفع خودش رو می‌بره
> تنها راه برون رفت از این مشکل ساخت سلاح‌های هسته‌ای مگاتنی و موشک‌های قاره پیما هست که جمهوری اسلامی یا خایه یا توانایی‌اش رو نداره​



ببین همین که میگی تنها راه ما بمب ساختنه یعنی عصبانی هستی از ندیدنش

نظر من رو هم که میدونی

صبر صبر صبر

اگر روی کاردانو صبر میکنی برای زرادخانه جامع و نه با عجله و آبکی باید صبر کرد

صبر داشتن از باهوش بودن مهمتره

بعد چینی ها دهه شصت به ما وسایل غنی سازی لیزری دادند
بعد به سعودی هیچی ندهند
هیچی

اگر غنی سازی لیزری میدادند چه میگفتیم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ببین همین که میگی تنها راه ما بمب ساختنه یعنی عصبانی هستی از ندیدنش
> 
> نظر من رو هم که میدونی
> 
> صبر صبر صبر
> 
> اگر روی کاردانو صبر میکنی برای زرادخانه جامع و نه با عجله و آبکی باید صبر کرد
> 
> صبر داشتن از باهوش بودن مهمتره
> 
> بعد چینی ها دهه شصت به ما وسایل غنی سازی لیزری دادند
> بعد به سعودی هیچی ندهند
> هیچی
> 
> اگر غنی سازی لیزری میدادند چه میگفتیم


ببین دنیا که برای ما تا ابد صبر نمی‌کنه که ما پیشرفت کنیم

نتیجه جنگنده شفق از سال ۱۳۸۰ تا الان چی بوده؟

نتیجه کوثر چی بوده؟ چند تا ساخته شده؟ سالی چندتا ساخته می‌شه؟

ما در رقابت منطقه‌ای هستیم اون هم در شرایطی که رقبای ما با سرعت بالایی دارن پیشرفت می‌کنند
هیلاری کلینتون زمان اوباما برگشت گفت ایران فکر نکنه با این کارها قدرت منطقه‌ای می‌شه. ما توازن رو برقرار می‌کنیم دوباره
تا زمانی که ما تکلیفمون با خودمون مشخص نباشه همین آش هست و همین کاسه

روحانی رفت تو همین دولت جدید هم چند دستگی وجود داره و برنامه هسته‌ای تبدیل شده به بازیچه برای مذاکره و رفع موقتی تحریم

از کجا می‌دونی بهشون ندادند یا نخواهند داد؟
شاید همین الان هم عربستان لیزر بخار مس داشته باشه
چند تا بازدید از تاسیسات هسته‌ای عربستان شده؟ چند تا گزارش آژانس راجع به برنامه هسته‌ای عربستان نوشته؟
خود ایران قبل از ۲۰۰۲ چقدر چقدر با خیال راحت هر کاری دلش می‌خواست می‌کرد. از کجا معلوم الان عربستان مشغول پژوهش و آزمایش غنی‌سازی و بازفرآوری پلوتونیم نیست؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> ببین دنیا که برای ما تا ابد صبر نمی‌کنه که ما پیشرفت کنیم
> 
> نتیجه جنگنده شفق از سال ۱۳۸۰ تا الان چی بوده؟
> 
> نتیجه کوثر چی بوده؟ چند تا ساخته شده؟ سالی چندتا ساخته می‌شه؟
> 
> ما در رقابت منطقه‌ای هستیم اون هم در شرایطی که رقبای ما با سرعت بالایی دارن پیشرفت می‌کنند
> هیلاری کلینتون زمان اوباما برگشت گفت ایران فکر نکنه با این کارها قدرت منطقه‌ای می‌شه. ما توازن رو برقرار می‌کنیم دوباره
> تا زمانی که ما تکلیفمون با خودمون مشخص نباشه همین آش هست و همین کاسه
> 
> روحانی رفت تو همین دولت جدید هم چند دستگی وجود داره و برنامه هسته‌ای تبدیل شده به بازیچه برای مذاکره و رفع موقتی تحریم
> 
> از کجا می‌دونی بهشون ندادند یا نخواهند داد؟
> شاید همین الان هم عربستان لیزر بخار مس داشته باشه
> چند تا بازدید از تاسیسات هسته‌ای عربستان شده؟ چند تا گزارش آژانس راجع به برنامه هسته‌ای عربستان نوشته؟
> خود ایران قبل از ۲۰۰۲ چقدر چقدر با خیال راحت هر کاری دلش می‌خواست می‌کرد. از کجا معلوم الان عربستان مشغول پژوهش و آزمایش غنی‌سازی و بازفرآوری پلوتونیم نیست؟​



ایران به خاطر تعداد زیاد مهندس خوب پیشرفت کرده نه چین

عربستان یک دهم ما هم مهندس خوب حتی خارجی نداره

تکنیک هیلاری در مورد چین هم داره اجرا میشه
اکوس
قدرتمند کردن هند
و غیره

اما چین هم جبران کرده
هاها


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ایران به خاطر تعداد زیاد مهندس خوب پیشرفت کرده نه چین
> 
> عربستان یک دهم ما هم مهندس خوب حتی خارجی نداره
> 
> تکنیک هیلاری در مورد چین هم داره اجرا میشه
> اکوس
> قدرتمند کردن هند
> و غیره
> 
> اما چین هم جبران کرده
> هاها


پس چرا این پیشرفت تو جاهایی که انتقال تکنولوژی صورت نگرفته محسوس نیست؟
مثلاً تو نیروی هوایی؟ تازه تو نیرو هوایی هم تو دهه ۷۰ و ۸۰ یه مقدار انتقال تکنولوژی صورت گرفت

چند سال فکر می‌کنی طول بکشه تا ایران بتونه یه بمب‌افکن سنگین مثل بی-۳۶ یا بی-۴۷ یا بی-۵۰ یا بی-۵۲ آمریکا بسازه؟
اینها تکنولوژی ۶۰ - ۷۰ سال پیش آمریکا هستند

عربستان داره شهر نیوم رو می‌سازه. امارات داره شرایط رو برای مهاجرت نخبگان فراهم می‌کنه
وقتی پول خوب بدن شرایط زندگی هم خوب باشه مهندس خوب هم جذب می‌کنند
مردم کلی پول می‌دن می‌رن دوبی سفر. حالا فرض کن با حقوق خوب تو دوبی زندگی کنی​


----------



## Muhammed45

@QWECXZ 

ما گزینه ای به اسم تایوان داریم که تنها مانعش اقتصاد به فاک رفته ایرانه. 

به قول شما یا باید بمب اتم بسازیم یا با مذاکره یک شاه رگ اقتصادی دیگر ایجاد کنیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> @QWECXZ
> 
> ما گزینه ای به اسم تایوان داریم که تنها مانعش اقتصاد به فاک رفته ایرانه.
> 
> به قول شما یا باید بمب اتم بسازیم یا با مذاکره یک شاه رگ اقتصادی دیگر ایجاد کنیم.



نگرانی من از این هست که منافع ملی فدای فساد در سیستم و وطن فروشی برای موندن در قدرت بشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> پس چرا این پیشرفت تو جاهایی که انتقال تکنولوژی صورت نگرفته محسوس نیست؟
> مثلاً تو نیروی هوایی؟ تازه تو نیرو هوایی هم تو دهه ۷۰ و ۸۰ یه مقدار انتقال تکنولوژی صورت گرفت
> 
> چند سال فکر می‌کنی طول بکشه تا ایران بتونه یه بمب‌افکن سنگین مثل بی-۳۶ یا بی-۴۷ یا بی-۵۰ یا بی-۵۲ آمریکا بسازه؟
> اینها تکنولوژی ۶۰ - ۷۰ سال پیش آمریکا هستند
> 
> عربستان داره شهر نیوم رو می‌سازه. امارات داره شرایط رو برای مهاجرت نخبگان فراهم می‌کنه
> وقتی پول خوب بدن شرایط زندگی هم خوب باشه مهندس خوب هم جذب می‌کنند
> مردم کلی پول می‌دن می‌رن دوبی سفر. حالا فرض کن با حقوق خوب تو دوبی زندگی کنی​



از نیوم هیچی در نمیاد

از مهندس کاری کار درمیاد
اینها شیر دوشی گاوه

در زمینه نیروی هوایی
به جز موتور و رادار مینیاتوریزه ما تنگناها رو رد کردیم

موتور هم کمکم پیش میره

خود چین هنوز کنترلر های موتورش کامل چینی نشده خاصه در مانور ۸جی

ما خیلی عقب بودیم در هر نظر

دوستی میگفت در سفر سوم ناصرالدین شاه به فرنگ او از آزمایشگاه مادام کوری بازدید کرد و چنان احساس عقب ماندگی کرد که گفت ما هرگز به اونها نمیرسیم
اونها سال ۱۹۱۰ و ۱۹۴۵ هواپیما و بمب هسته ای رو اختراع کردند
ما اونوقت سواد هم نداشتیم
خوب عقبیم

بهاش صبره صبر


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> از نیوم هیچی در نمیاد
> 
> از مهندس کاری کار درمیاد
> اینها شیر دوشی گاوه
> 
> در زمینه نیروی هوایی
> به جز موتور و رادار مینیاتوریزه ما تنگناها رو رد کردیم
> 
> موتور هم کمکم پیش میره
> 
> خود چین هنوز کنترلر های موتورش کامل چینی نشده خاصه در مانور ۸جی
> 
> ما خیلی عقب بودیم در هر نظر
> 
> دوستی میگفت در سفر سوم ناصرالدین شاه به فرنگ او از آزمایشگاه مادام کوری بازدید کرد و چنان احساس عقب ماندگی کرد که گفت ما هرگز به اونها نمیرسیم
> اونها سال ۱۹۱۰ و ۱۹۴۵ هواپیما و بمب هسته ای رو اختراع کردند
> ما اونوقت سواد هم نداشتیم
> خوب عقبیم
> 
> بهاش صبره صبر


خود ما کم از خارجی‌ها کمک گرفتیم تو برنامه موشکی و هسته‌ای؟

الان فرض کن یه مهندس عالی ایرانی هستی
بمونی ایران در بهترین محله تهران هم باشی باید با ترافیک و هوای آلوده و شهر بدون هیچ جاذبه تفریحی و بدون حتی یک نفر خارجی سر و کله بزنی
حقوقت در حد بخور و نمیر هست و حتی به سختی کفاف چیزهای خیلی عادی زندگی رو می‌ده
کارت به اداره دولتی بیافته روزی هزار بار خودت رو فحش می‌دی و لعنت می‌فرستی که چرا موندی
نمونه چنین کسی فیلد مارشال تو توئیتر هست که به شرکت‌های دانش بنیان می‌گه برده بنیان و راست هم می‌گه

اون ور دوبی با بالاترین کیفیت زندگی و هوای تمیز و کلی خارجی از کشورهای مختلف و بهترین امکانات رفاهی و تفریحی هست
ایران می‌گیری ۳۰۰ دلار تا نهایت ۵۰۰ دلار. خیلی زرنگ باشی ۱۰۰۰ دلار. اون جا می‌گیری ۱۰ هزار دلار
اینجا از حقوقت حتی ۱۰۰ دلار هم نمی‌تونی پس انداز کنی اونجا اگه معمولی رو به خوب زندگی کنی (تازه با اون کیفیت) حداقل ماهی ۳ - ۴ هزار دلار پس انداز می‌کنی
هر موقع هم بخوای با یه هواپیما ۹۰ دقیقه‌ای از دوبی میای تهران
حالا می‌مونی ایران یا می‌ری امارات؟

ببین خطر دزدین منابع انسانی ایران خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی جدی‌تر از اون چیزی هست که می‌گی
خیلی شوخی گرفتی داستان رو
تازه خیلی از کشورهای اروپای شرقی که منابع انسانی عالی دارن هم حاضرن برن این کشورها

می‌دونی چطوری می‌شه فاصله ایران با دنیا کم بشه؟ انتقال تکنولوژی
چیزی رو که ما ۳۰ سال باید صفر تا صد رو خودمون یاد بگیریم اگه سرمایه‌گذاری کنیم و منابع انسانی خوب بیاریم ممکن هست تو ۱۰ سال یاد بگیریم​


----------



## Cthulhu

Dariush the Great said:


> @Falcon29 Do you have evidence for your claim?


Dude... evidence?! My man, You are dealing with a bunch of copium addicts you think evidence would make a difference? Check this out here's a photo of Hasan Irlu on the ICU bed and what is more funny is that this was posted on twitter by a Saudi account now if you read the replies to that post they still think this is the body of a guy that they "killed in an airstrike" these guys are the biggest losers on earth they are on something much more powerful than super copium which i need to know what it is i need that sh!t to help my cope with my personal issues in life.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474011253903351819

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خود ما کم از خارجی‌ها کمک گرفتیم تو برنامه موشکی و هسته‌ای؟
> 
> الان فرض کن یه مهندس عالی ایرانی هستی
> بمونی ایران در بهترین محله تهران هم باشی باید با ترافیک و هوای آلوده و شهر بدون هیچ جاذبه تفریحی و بدون حتی یک نفر خارجی سر و کله بزنی
> حقوقت در حد بخور و نمیر هست و حتی به سختی کفاف چیزهای خیلی عادی زندگی رو می‌ده
> کارت به اداره دولتی بیافته روزی هزار بار خودت رو فحش می‌دی و لعنت می‌فرستی که چرا موندی
> نمونه چنین کسی فیلد مارشال تو توئیتر هست که به شرکت‌های دانش بنیان می‌گه برده بنیان و راست هم می‌گه
> 
> اون ور دوبی با بالاترین کیفیت زندگی و هوای تمیز و کلی خارجی از کشورهای مختلف و بهترین امکانات رفاهی و تفریحی هست
> ایران می‌گیری ۳۰۰ دلار تا نهایت ۵۰۰ دلار. خیلی زرنگ باشی ۱۰۰۰ دلار. اون جا می‌گیری ۱۰ هزار دلار
> اینجا از حقوقت حتی ۱۰۰ دلار هم نمی‌تونی پس انداز کنی اونجا اگه معمولی رو به خوب زندگی کنی (تازه با اون کیفیت) حداقل ماهی ۳ - ۴ هزار دلار پس انداز می‌کنی
> هر موقع هم بخوای با یه هواپیما ۹۰ دقیقه‌ای از دوبی میای تهران
> حالا می‌مونی ایران یا می‌ری امارات؟
> 
> ببین خطر دزدین منابع انسانی ایران خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی جدی‌تر از اون چیزی هست که می‌گی
> خیلی شوخی گرفتی داستان رو
> تازه خیلی از کشورهای اروپای شرقی که منابع انسانی عالی دارن هم حاضرن برن این کشورها
> 
> می‌دونی چطوری می‌شه فاصله ایران با دنیا کم بشه؟ انتقال تکنولوژی
> چیزی رو که ما ۳۰ سال باید صفر تا صد رو خودمون یاد بگیریم اگه سرمایه‌گذاری کنیم و منابع انسانی خوب بیاریم ممکن هست تو ۱۰ سال یاد بگیریم​



مهندس خوب تو ایران ده بیست تا درامد داره
در کارهای مهم میگن سی تا در ماه داره

اقایی که فرمودید خبر رسیده ۲۲ ساله است
از رییسش شنیدم
دانشگاهش تراز اول نبوده
حقوق بیست بالا میخواسته

خوب کسی که ریسک میکنه شرکت برده بنیان بزنه نمیتونه اینقد پول بده

البته باید حقوق مهندسا بهتر باشه


----------



## sha ah

Mark Wiens Iranian food tour in Los Angeles


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> Dude... evidence?! My man, You are dealing with a bunch of copium addicts you think evidence would make a difference? Check this out here's a photo of Hasan Irlu on the ICU bed and what is more funny is that this was posted on twitter by a Saudi account now if you read the replies to that post they still think this is the body of a guy that they "killed in an airstrike" these guys are the biggest losers on earth they are on something much more powerful than super copium which i need to know what it is i need that sh!t to help my cope with my personal issues in life.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474011253903351819


Actually our Wahabi friend @Falcon29 said that Apollon is an Iranian, he quoted me in the Arabian thread. So i asked for his evidence.

And yes, everyone with healthy set of eyes can clearly see his medical condition (someone in a bombing will not have a clean unscratched body like that). But it is really understandable though, for nearly 7 years they have been bombing and bombing the Yemenis with little success all because of Iran. We will not let them win over the Houthis. Impossible. They better stick to bellydancing in the deserts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> مهندس خوب تو ایران ده بیست تا درامد داره
> در کارهای مهم میگن سی تا در ماه داره
> 
> اقایی که فرمودید خبر رسیده ۲۲ ساله است
> از رییسش شنیدم
> دانشگاهش تراز اول نبوده
> حقوق بیست بالا میخواسته
> 
> خوب کسی که ریسک میکنه شرکت برده بنیان بزنه نمیتونه اینقد پول بده
> 
> البته باید حقوق مهندسا بهتر باشه


خب ۱۰ تا ۲۰ می‌شه همون ۳۰۰ تا ۶۶۰ دلار

واقعاً اینکه یه مهندس خوب تو یه کشوری زیر هزار دلار بگیره بسیار بسیار خطرناک هست
اون هم تو کشوری که این همه پول داره

نیروی خوب که براش هزاران کار خوب در کشورهای دیگه هست ایران نمی‌مونه با این شرایط
قبلاً می‌گفتن دوری از وطن و دوری از خانواده و اینها. خطر اینجاست که امروز ترکیه و امارات و در آینده عربستان می‌تونند منابع انسانی ما رو بدزدند
دیگه اون موقع بحث دوری از وطن و دوری از خانواده و فرهنگ دیگه و اینهام از بین می‌ره. می‌دونی چه ضرری به جامعه زده می‌شه؟
هر موقع دلت خواست می‌شینی داخل هواپیما ۱ ساعت و نیم دیگه تهران هستی. تازه اگه اصفهان و تبریز و اینها باشی که خیلی زودتر از این صحبت‌ها می‌تونی بری امارات و ترکیه و اینها

یعنی ما نیروی عالی ترتبیت کنیم سود رو همسایه‌هامون ببرند. این یعنی فاجعه​


----------



## aryobarzan

_*Congratulation to ALL Iranians for their hard work It is now official.*_

*IRAN..First Trillion dollar economy of the region
International monetary Fund (IMF,2021)*​
*



*​**

*جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند*
صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.




به گزارش گروه اقتصاد بین الملل خبرگزاری فارس، تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) مهم‌ترین متغیری است که در تجزیه و تحلیل‌ها و ارزیابی‌های اقتصاد کلان از آن استفاده می‌شود تعریف استاندارد تولید ناخالص داخلی عبارت است از: ارزش بازاری (ارزش پولی) تمامی کالاها و خدمات نهایی تولید شده در داخل مرزهای یک کشور طی دورهٔ زمانی خاص.
در واقع تولید ناخالص داخلی بهترین روش برای سنجش اقتصاد یک کشور است. تولید ناخالص داخلی شامل تمام چیزهایی است که توسط همه‌ مردم و شرکت‌های واقع در یک کشور تولید می‌شود.
محاسبه تولید ناخالص داخلی یک کشور شامل تمام مصارف خصوصی و عمومی ، هزینه های دولت، سرمایه گذاری ها ، اضافات موجودی انبارهای خصوصی ، هزینه های ساخت و تراز تجاری خارجی است. صادرات هم به ا ین ارزش افزوده شده و واردات نیز کم می شود.
صندوق بین المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) کشورها در سال 2021 را منتشر کرده است که بر اساس آن *ایران بیشترین میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی در منطقه و با تفاوت کمی پس از روسیه قرار دارد،* ایران بالاتر از کشورها ترکیه، عربستان، عراق ، کویت، و دیگر کشورهای عربی و کشورهای حاشیه خزر ترکمنستان، تاجیکستان، ازبکستان و قرقیزستان قرار گرفته است.
تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران حتی از برخی کشورهای اروپایی نظیر لهستان، پرتقال و سوئیس هم بالاتر قرار گرفته است.
صندوق بین الملی پول در این گزارش میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد.
بر اساس صندوق بین المللی تولید ناخالص داخلی برخی کشورها به این شرح است:
میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی کشورها
​
کشورارزش(میلیارد دلار)ایران1.08 هزارعربستان842.59رژیم صهیونیستی467.53عراق201.47ترکیه795.95پاکستانثبت نشدهافغانستانثبت نشدهقطر169.18کویت132.27تاجیکستان8.1ازبکستان65.5ترکمنستان53.09مصر396.33ژاپن5.1 هزارکره جنوبی1.82 هزارسنگاپور378.65لهستان655.33پرتقال251.71سوئیس810.83









خبرگزاری فارس - جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه‌های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند


صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.



www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

aryobarzan said:


> _*Congratulation to ALL Iranians for their hard work It is now official.*_
> 
> *IRAN..First Trillion dollar economy of the region
> International monetary Fund (IMF,2021)*​
> *
> View attachment 803569
> *​**
> 
> *جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند*
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به گزارش گروه اقتصاد بین الملل خبرگزاری فارس، تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) مهم‌ترین متغیری است که در تجزیه و تحلیل‌ها و ارزیابی‌های اقتصاد کلان از آن استفاده می‌شود تعریف استاندارد تولید ناخالص داخلی عبارت است از: ارزش بازاری (ارزش پولی) تمامی کالاها و خدمات نهایی تولید شده در داخل مرزهای یک کشور طی دورهٔ زمانی خاص.
> در واقع تولید ناخالص داخلی بهترین روش برای سنجش اقتصاد یک کشور است. تولید ناخالص داخلی شامل تمام چیزهایی است که توسط همه‌ مردم و شرکت‌های واقع در یک کشور تولید می‌شود.
> محاسبه تولید ناخالص داخلی یک کشور شامل تمام مصارف خصوصی و عمومی ، هزینه های دولت، سرمایه گذاری ها ، اضافات موجودی انبارهای خصوصی ، هزینه های ساخت و تراز تجاری خارجی است. صادرات هم به ا ین ارزش افزوده شده و واردات نیز کم می شود.
> صندوق بین المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) کشورها در سال 2021 را منتشر کرده است که بر اساس آن *ایران بیشترین میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی در منطقه و با تفاوت کمی پس از روسیه قرار دارد،* ایران بالاتر از کشورها ترکیه، عربستان، عراق ، کویت، و دیگر کشورهای عربی و کشورهای حاشیه خزر ترکمنستان، تاجیکستان، ازبکستان و قرقیزستان قرار گرفته است.
> تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران حتی از برخی کشورهای اروپایی نظیر لهستان، پرتقال و سوئیس هم بالاتر قرار گرفته است.
> صندوق بین الملی پول در این گزارش میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد.
> بر اساس صندوق بین المللی تولید ناخالص داخلی برخی کشورها به این شرح است:
> میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی کشورها
> ​
> کشورارزش(میلیارد دلار)ایران1.08 هزارعربستان842.59رژیم صهیونیستی467.53عراق201.47ترکیه795.95پاکستانثبت نشدهافغانستانثبت نشدهقطر169.18کویت132.27تاجیکستان8.1ازبکستان65.5ترکمنستان53.09مصر396.33ژاپن5.1 هزارکره جنوبی1.82 هزارسنگاپور378.65لهستان655.33پرتقال251.71سوئیس810.83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه‌های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند
> 
> 
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir



Yup, it is official, welcome to Bali in G 20 2022 meeting ...



https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/profile/IRN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> _*Congratulation to ALL Iranians for their hard work It is now official.*_
> 
> *IRAN..First Trillion dollar economy of the region
> International monetary Fund (IMF,2021)*​
> *
> View attachment 803569
> *​**
> 
> *جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند*
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به گزارش گروه اقتصاد بین الملل خبرگزاری فارس، تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) مهم‌ترین متغیری است که در تجزیه و تحلیل‌ها و ارزیابی‌های اقتصاد کلان از آن استفاده می‌شود تعریف استاندارد تولید ناخالص داخلی عبارت است از: ارزش بازاری (ارزش پولی) تمامی کالاها و خدمات نهایی تولید شده در داخل مرزهای یک کشور طی دورهٔ زمانی خاص.
> در واقع تولید ناخالص داخلی بهترین روش برای سنجش اقتصاد یک کشور است. تولید ناخالص داخلی شامل تمام چیزهایی است که توسط همه‌ مردم و شرکت‌های واقع در یک کشور تولید می‌شود.
> محاسبه تولید ناخالص داخلی یک کشور شامل تمام مصارف خصوصی و عمومی ، هزینه های دولت، سرمایه گذاری ها ، اضافات موجودی انبارهای خصوصی ، هزینه های ساخت و تراز تجاری خارجی است. صادرات هم به ا ین ارزش افزوده شده و واردات نیز کم می شود.
> صندوق بین المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) کشورها در سال 2021 را منتشر کرده است که بر اساس آن *ایران بیشترین میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی در منطقه و با تفاوت کمی پس از روسیه قرار دارد،* ایران بالاتر از کشورها ترکیه، عربستان، عراق ، کویت، و دیگر کشورهای عربی و کشورهای حاشیه خزر ترکمنستان، تاجیکستان، ازبکستان و قرقیزستان قرار گرفته است.
> تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران حتی از برخی کشورهای اروپایی نظیر لهستان، پرتقال و سوئیس هم بالاتر قرار گرفته است.
> صندوق بین الملی پول در این گزارش میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد.
> بر اساس صندوق بین المللی تولید ناخالص داخلی برخی کشورها به این شرح است:
> میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی کشورها
> ​
> کشورارزش(میلیارد دلار)ایران1.08 هزارعربستان842.59رژیم صهیونیستی467.53عراق201.47ترکیه795.95پاکستانثبت نشدهافغانستانثبت نشدهقطر169.18کویت132.27تاجیکستان8.1ازبکستان65.5ترکمنستان53.09مصر396.33ژاپن5.1 هزارکره جنوبی1.82 هزارسنگاپور378.65لهستان655.33پرتقال251.71سوئیس810.83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه‌های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند
> 
> 
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir


 Iran needs to adjust its defense spending to a minimum of $30-40 Billion. That kind of investment will go along way to pay for big ticket Items that have been developed by the defense industries but have not gone into full scale production like Karrar MBTs for the Artesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Indos said:


> Yup, it is official, welcome to Bali in G 20 2022 meeting ...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/profile/IRN


You had to make it again about Indonesia?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aramagedon




----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خب ۱۰ تا ۲۰ می‌شه همون ۳۰۰ تا ۶۶۰ دلار
> 
> واقعاً اینکه یه مهندس خوب تو یه کشوری زیر هزار دلار بگیره بسیار بسیار خطرناک هست
> اون هم تو کشوری که این همه پول داره
> 
> نیروی خوب که براش هزاران کار خوب در کشورهای دیگه هست ایران نمی‌مونه با این شرایط
> قبلاً می‌گفتن دوری از وطن و دوری از خانواده و اینها. خطر اینجاست که امروز ترکیه و امارات و در آینده عربستان می‌تونند منابع انسانی ما رو بدزدند
> دیگه اون موقع بحث دوری از وطن و دوری از خانواده و فرهنگ دیگه و اینهام از بین می‌ره. می‌دونی چه ضرری به جامعه زده می‌شه؟
> هر موقع دلت خواست می‌شینی داخل هواپیما ۱ ساعت و نیم دیگه تهران هستی. تازه اگه اصفهان و تبریز و اینها باشی که خیلی زودتر از این صحبت‌ها می‌تونی بری امارات و ترکیه و اینها
> 
> یعنی ما نیروی عالی ترتبیت کنیم سود رو همسایه‌هامون ببرند. این یعنی فاجعه​



مهندسای نظامی ۳۰ تا ۵۰ میگیرن

یرای ایران خیلی خوبه


QWECXZ said:


> خب ۱۰ تا ۲۰ می‌شه همون ۳۰۰ تا ۶۶۰ دلار
> 
> واقعاً اینکه یه مهندس خوب تو یه کشوری زیر هزار دلار بگیره بسیار بسیار خطرناک هست
> اون هم تو کشوری که این همه پول داره
> 
> نیروی خوب که براش هزاران کار خوب در کشورهای دیگه هست ایران نمی‌مونه با این شرایط
> قبلاً می‌گفتن دوری از وطن و دوری از خانواده و اینها. خطر اینجاست که امروز ترکیه و امارات و در آینده عربستان می‌تونند منابع انسانی ما رو بدزدند
> دیگه اون موقع بحث دوری از وطن و دوری از خانواده و فرهنگ دیگه و اینهام از بین می‌ره. می‌دونی چه ضرری به جامعه زده می‌شه؟
> هر موقع دلت خواست می‌شینی داخل هواپیما ۱ ساعت و نیم دیگه تهران هستی. تازه اگه اصفهان و تبریز و اینها باشی که خیلی زودتر از این صحبت‌ها می‌تونی بری امارات و ترکیه و اینها
> 
> یعنی ما نیروی عالی ترتبیت کنیم سود رو همسایه‌هامون ببرند. این یعنی فاجعه​



درآمد مهندس استخدامی غرب هم حدود سالانه صد هزار دلاره

نصفش میشه مالیات

ماهی شش هزار میبرن خونه

مهندس نظامی ایرانی سی چهل تا داره
فقط اگر خونه ماشین اینقدر گرون نبود زندگیش عالی بود


aryobarzan said:


> _*Congratulation to ALL Iranians for their hard work It is now official.*_
> 
> *IRAN..First Trillion dollar economy of the region
> International monetary Fund (IMF,2021)*​
> *
> View attachment 803569
> *​**
> 
> *جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند*
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به گزارش گروه اقتصاد بین الملل خبرگزاری فارس، تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) مهم‌ترین متغیری است که در تجزیه و تحلیل‌ها و ارزیابی‌های اقتصاد کلان از آن استفاده می‌شود تعریف استاندارد تولید ناخالص داخلی عبارت است از: ارزش بازاری (ارزش پولی) تمامی کالاها و خدمات نهایی تولید شده در داخل مرزهای یک کشور طی دورهٔ زمانی خاص.
> در واقع تولید ناخالص داخلی بهترین روش برای سنجش اقتصاد یک کشور است. تولید ناخالص داخلی شامل تمام چیزهایی است که توسط همه‌ مردم و شرکت‌های واقع در یک کشور تولید می‌شود.
> محاسبه تولید ناخالص داخلی یک کشور شامل تمام مصارف خصوصی و عمومی ، هزینه های دولت، سرمایه گذاری ها ، اضافات موجودی انبارهای خصوصی ، هزینه های ساخت و تراز تجاری خارجی است. صادرات هم به ا ین ارزش افزوده شده و واردات نیز کم می شود.
> صندوق بین المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) کشورها در سال 2021 را منتشر کرده است که بر اساس آن *ایران بیشترین میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی در منطقه و با تفاوت کمی پس از روسیه قرار دارد،* ایران بالاتر از کشورها ترکیه، عربستان، عراق ، کویت، و دیگر کشورهای عربی و کشورهای حاشیه خزر ترکمنستان، تاجیکستان، ازبکستان و قرقیزستان قرار گرفته است.
> تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران حتی از برخی کشورهای اروپایی نظیر لهستان، پرتقال و سوئیس هم بالاتر قرار گرفته است.
> صندوق بین الملی پول در این گزارش میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد.
> بر اساس صندوق بین المللی تولید ناخالص داخلی برخی کشورها به این شرح است:
> میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی کشورها
> ​
> کشورارزش(میلیارد دلار)ایران1.08 هزارعربستان842.59رژیم صهیونیستی467.53عراق201.47ترکیه795.95پاکستانثبت نشدهافغانستانثبت نشدهقطر169.18کویت132.27تاجیکستان8.1ازبکستان65.5ترکمنستان53.09مصر396.33ژاپن5.1 هزارکره جنوبی1.82 هزارسنگاپور378.65لهستان655.33پرتقال251.71سوئیس810.83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه‌های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند
> 
> 
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir




اصلا این خبر رو در اخبار غربی نمیبینی


----------



## aryobarzan

Indos said:


> Yup, it is official, welcome to Bali in G 20 2022 meeting ...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/profile/IRN


Do you really think they will invite Iran.....Does the host country of Indonisia


Dariush the Great said:


> You had to make it again about Indonesia?


Indonesia is the coming host of G-20 and he is telling us Iranians that Indonesia will invite Iran to G-20...it is great news if it happens..but personally I doubt US will allow such a thing...they will veto it..

@QWECXZ..are you surprised of no coverage..cheques are being written to change the ratings and numbers by you know who...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Really nice explanation by an american army special forces officer on how western wokism is destroying the US military.

This is a good watch for all the "US is invincible, lets all mass surrender" crowd. And their cousins the "lets all adopt (filthy) western culture" crowd...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> _*Congratulation to ALL Iranians for their hard work It is now official.*_
> 
> *IRAN..First Trillion dollar economy of the region
> International monetary Fund (IMF,2021)*​
> *
> View attachment 803569
> *​**
> 
> *جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند*
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به گزارش گروه اقتصاد بین الملل خبرگزاری فارس، تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) مهم‌ترین متغیری است که در تجزیه و تحلیل‌ها و ارزیابی‌های اقتصاد کلان از آن استفاده می‌شود تعریف استاندارد تولید ناخالص داخلی عبارت است از: ارزش بازاری (ارزش پولی) تمامی کالاها و خدمات نهایی تولید شده در داخل مرزهای یک کشور طی دورهٔ زمانی خاص.
> در واقع تولید ناخالص داخلی بهترین روش برای سنجش اقتصاد یک کشور است. تولید ناخالص داخلی شامل تمام چیزهایی است که توسط همه‌ مردم و شرکت‌های واقع در یک کشور تولید می‌شود.
> محاسبه تولید ناخالص داخلی یک کشور شامل تمام مصارف خصوصی و عمومی ، هزینه های دولت، سرمایه گذاری ها ، اضافات موجودی انبارهای خصوصی ، هزینه های ساخت و تراز تجاری خارجی است. صادرات هم به ا ین ارزش افزوده شده و واردات نیز کم می شود.
> صندوق بین المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) کشورها در سال 2021 را منتشر کرده است که بر اساس آن *ایران بیشترین میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی در منطقه و با تفاوت کمی پس از روسیه قرار دارد،* ایران بالاتر از کشورها ترکیه، عربستان، عراق ، کویت، و دیگر کشورهای عربی و کشورهای حاشیه خزر ترکمنستان، تاجیکستان، ازبکستان و قرقیزستان قرار گرفته است.
> تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران حتی از برخی کشورهای اروپایی نظیر لهستان، پرتقال و سوئیس هم بالاتر قرار گرفته است.
> صندوق بین الملی پول در این گزارش میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد.
> بر اساس صندوق بین المللی تولید ناخالص داخلی برخی کشورها به این شرح است:
> میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی کشورها
> ​
> کشورارزش(میلیارد دلار)ایران1.08 هزارعربستان842.59رژیم صهیونیستی467.53عراق201.47ترکیه795.95پاکستانثبت نشدهافغانستانثبت نشدهقطر169.18کویت132.27تاجیکستان8.1ازبکستان65.5ترکمنستان53.09مصر396.33ژاپن5.1 هزارکره جنوبی1.82 هزارسنگاپور378.65لهستان655.33پرتقال251.71سوئیس810.83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه‌های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند
> 
> 
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir



ورود ایران یعنی خروج آفریقای جنوبی
این کشورها سالها باید تغییر میکردند ولی ثابت موندند

نیجریه از افریقای جنوبی جلو زده


ولی این جدول اثر مهمی بر اعتماد به نفس مردمی داره که سالها تحت تحریم بودند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> مهندسای نظامی ۳۰ تا ۵۰ میگیرن
> 
> یرای ایران خیلی خوبه
> 
> 
> درآمد مهندس استخدامی غرب هم حدود سالانه صد هزار دلاره
> 
> نصفش میشه مالیات
> 
> ماهی شش هزار میبرن خونه
> 
> مهندس نظامی ایرانی سی چهل تا داره
> فقط اگر خونه ماشین اینقدر گرون نبود زندگیش عالی بود
> 
> 
> 
> اصلا این خبر رو در اخبار غربی نمیبینی


اگه خونه سازمانی بدن بهشون تو یه جای خوب و آروم تهران پول خوبی هست
ولی باز هم ۵۰ میلیون حتی ۲ هزار دلار هم نمی‌شه
اگه خونه نداشته باشن از مرکز به بالا الان اجاره‌ها روی ۱۰ - ۲۰ میلیون می‌چرخه
خرید خونه هم روی ۳ - ۴ میلیارد به بالا تو جاهای معمولی شهر

ولی مگه چند درصد جامعه دانشمند نظامی هستند؟ حتی ۰.۰۱ درصد هم شاید نشن
یعنی جامعه پرستار خوب نمی‌خواد؟ مهندس برق خوب نمی‌خواد؟ برنامه‌نویس خوب نمی‌خواد؟ و هزار رشته دیگه
پرستار می‌شناسم تو تمام این مدت کرونا هم کار کرده ماهی ۷ - ۸ میلیون حقوق می‌گیره. تازه از این موارد بدتر زیاد هست
کارمندهای اکثر وزارت‌خونه‌ها دارن ماهی ۱۰ میلیون تا ۱۲ میلیون می‌گیرن (طبق صحبت‌هایی که باهاشون کردم)
تازه اینها کارمندهای مدرک دار و اینها هستند. یه سری که خیلی کمتر از این صحبت‌ها می‌گیرن

تازه این فقط بحث اونهایی هست که کار دارن. افراد المپیادی داریم که موندن یا هنوز جایی هیأت علمی نشدن یا مجبور شدن برن جاهای واقعاً پرت
دلیل مهاجرت نکردن خیلی از اینها دوری از خانواده یا مذهبی بودن و اینها هست. اگه کشورهای همسایه‌ با حقوق بالا جذبشون کنند خیلی‌ها می‌رن

من دوستم دانشمند داده (دیتا ساینتیست) هست و سالی ۱۸۰ هزار دلار حقوق می‌گیره
با همون ماهی ۶ - ۷ هزار دلار اگه مجرد باشی و خیلی ولخرجی نکنی تو اکثر ایالت‌های آمریکا می‌تونی حداقل ۳ - ۴ هزار دلار پس‌انداز کنی
سر سال می‌تونی یه ماشین خوب آلمانی دست دوم تمیز بگیری. ۱۰ سال بعدش یه خونه در حد متوسط شهری که هستی می‌گیری و مدام رشد می‌کنی

اینجا با ماهی ۱۵ میلیون اگه اجاره خونه بدی تقریباً هیچ پس اندازی نداری. با ماهی ۲۰ میلیون نهایت ۵ میلیون پس انداز کنی
حداقل ۳ سال طول می‌کشه بتونی برای یه پراید پس انداز کنی به شرطی که ارزش پولت رو بتونی حفظ کنی
حدود ۵۰ سال طول می‌کشه بتونی یه جای داغون تهران خونه بخری اگه بتونی ارزش پولت رو حفظ کنی
واقعاً قابل قیاس نیست اصلاً

باید حتماً یه فکر اساسی به حال کشور کرد. نمی‌شه برنامه هسته‌ای ایران فقط یه کارت بازی برای رفع موقتی تحریم‌ها باشه
الان اگه دوباره اورانیوم غنی شده رو بدیم روسیه و سانتریفیوژهای آی‌آر۶ و آی‌آر۲-ام رو تخریب کنیم چیزی جز خیانت نیست
ضمن اینکه باز هم تاکید می‌کنم که همسایه‌ها ما تو منطقه برای ما نمی‌ایستند که ما پیشرفت کنیم و اونها درجا بزنند
امارات و ترکیه و عربستان شدیداً به سمت جذب نخبگان و گسترش علم و تکنولوژی رفتند. درسته مستقل نیستند مثل ما، اما سرعت پیشرفتشون خیلی بیشتر از ما خواهد بود چون کمک خارجی رو دارن و هر چی نیاز داشته باشن رو وارد می‌کنند. نه مثل ما که مجبوریم چرخ رو از نو اختراع کنیم​


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> اگه خونه سازمانی بدن بهشون تو یه جای خوب و آروم تهران پول خوبی هست
> ولی باز هم ۵۰ میلیون حتی ۲ هزار دلار هم نمی‌شه
> اگه خونه نداشته باشن از مرکز به بالا الان اجاره‌ها روی ۱۰ - ۲۰ میلیون می‌چرخه
> خرید خونه هم روی ۳ - ۴ میلیارد به بالا تو جاهای معمولی شهر
> 
> ولی مگه چند درصد جامعه دانشمند نظامی هستند؟ حتی ۰.۰۱ درصد هم شاید نشن
> یعنی جامعه پرستار خوب نمی‌خواد؟ مهندس برق خوب نمی‌خواد؟ برنامه‌نویس خوب نمی‌خواد؟ و هزار رشته دیگه
> پرستار می‌شناسم تو تمام این مدت کرونا هم کار کرده ماهی ۷ - ۸ میلیون حقوق می‌گیره. تازه از این موارد بدتر زیاد هست
> کارمندهای اکثر وزارت‌خونه‌ها دارن ماهی ۱۰ میلیون تا ۱۲ میلیون می‌گیرن (طبق صحبت‌هایی که باهاشون کردم)
> تازه اینها کارمندهای مدرک دار و اینها هستند. یه سری که خیلی کمتر از این صحبت‌ها می‌گیرن
> 
> تازه این فقط بحث اونهایی هست که کار دارن. افراد المپیادی داریم که موندن یا هنوز جایی هیأت علمی نشدن یا مجبور شدن برن جاهای واقعاً پرت
> دلیل مهاجرت نکردن خیلی از اینها دوری از خانواده یا مذهبی بودن و اینها هست. اگه کشورهای همسایه‌ با حقوق بالا جذبشون کنند خیلی‌ها می‌رن
> 
> من دوستم دانشمند داده (دیتا ساینتیست) هست و سالی ۱۸۰ هزار دلار حقوق می‌گیره
> با همون ماهی ۶ - ۷ هزار دلار اگه مجرد باشی و خیلی ولخرجی نکنی تو اکثر ایالت‌های آمریکا می‌تونی حداقل ۳ - ۴ هزار دلار پس‌انداز کنی
> سر سال می‌تونی یه ماشین خوب آلمانی دست دوم تمیز بگیری. ۱۰ سال بعدش یه خونه در حد متوسط شهری که هستی می‌گیری و مدام رشد می‌کنی
> 
> اینجا با ماهی ۱۵ میلیون اگه اجاره خونه بدی تقریباً هیچ پس اندازی نداری. با ماهی ۲۰ میلیون نهایت ۵ میلیون پس انداز کنی
> حداقل ۳ سال طول می‌کشه بتونی برای یه پراید پس انداز کنی به شرطی که ارزش پولت رو بتونی حفظ کنی
> حدود ۵۰ سال طول می‌کشه بتونی یه جای داغون تهران خونه بخری اگه بتونی ارزش پولت رو حفظ کنی
> واقعاً قابل قیاس نیست اصلاً
> 
> باید حتماً یه فکر اساسی به حال کشور کرد. نمی‌شه برنامه هسته‌ای ایران فقط یه کارت بازی برای رفع موقتی تحریم‌ها باشه
> الان اگه دوباره اورانیوم غنی شده رو بدیم روسیه و سانتریفیوژهای آی‌آر۶ و آی‌آر۲-ام رو تخریب کنیم چیزی جز خیانت نیست
> ضمن اینکه باز هم تاکید می‌کنم که همسایه‌ها ما تو منطقه برای ما نمی‌ایستند که ما پیشرفت کنیم و اونها درجا بزنند
> امارات و ترکیه و عربستان شدیداً به سمت جذب نخبگان و گسترش علم و تکنولوژی رفتند. درسته مستقل نیستند مثل ما، اما سرعت پیشرفتشون خیلی بیشتر از ما خواهد بود چون کمک خارجی رو دارن و هر چی نیاز داشته باشن رو وارد می‌کنند. نه مثل ما که مجبوریم چرخ رو از نو اختراع کنیم​


I am with you on Nuclear..Iran needs the final product stored away in quantity but no testing...
housing story here...Average house in Canada's bigger cities (500 to one million dollars)..Vancouver and Toronto is off the chart...same story in US....Now days In the US if you want to live in a gang neighbourhoods they offer you free housing..but you have to distribute stuff and wack someone from time to time..lol


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> I am with you on Nuclear..Iran needs the final product stored away in quantity but no testing...
> housing story here...Average house in Canada's bigger cities (500 to one million dollars)..Vancouver and Toronto is off the chart...same story in US....Now days In the US if you want to live in a gang neighbourhoods they offer you free housing..but you have to distribute stuff and wack someone from time to time..lol


قیمت داخل شهر لس آنجلس فوت مربعی ۸۰۰ دلار هست. هر فوت مربع ۰.۰۹ متر مربع باید باشه چون هر فوت ۱۲ اینچ هست و هر اینچ حدود ۲/۵ سانتی‌متر که فوت حدود ۳۰ سانتی‌متر می‌شه. درسته؟
در نتیجه تو لس آنجلس یه واحد ۸۰ متری تقریباً باید حدود ۷۱۰ هزار دلار باشه
حاشیه لس آنجلس قیمت تا فوت مربعی ۴۵۰ دلار هم میاد پایین

تو لانگ آیلند نیویورک میانه آماری قیمت خونه نزدیک ۵۱۵ هزار دلار بوده تو سال ۲۰۲۰

حالا فرض کن یه کسی ماهی ۴ هزار دلار پس انداز کنه. سالش می‌شه ۴۸۰ هزار دلار. یه کم زرنگ باشه با یه حرکت اقتصادی + وام و اینها راحت می‌تونه بعد از حدود ۱۰ سال خونه بخره. اگه واقعاً‌ مغز اقتصادی و روابط اجتماعی خوب داشته باشه حتی کمتر از این زمان هم می‌تونه

حالا این رو با تهران مقایسه کن که زرنگ باشی ۵۰ سال بشه ۳۰ سال یا نهایت ۲۰ سال. واقعاً یکی هست؟
ما داریم راجع به متوسط جامعه صحبت می‌کنیم. وگرنه تو همین تهران خونه‌های بالای ۳۰ میلیارد کم نیستند
اگه اونها رو ملاک قرار بدیم که طرف باید حداقل ۷ نسلش کار کنند و پس انداز کنند تا نسل هفتم بتونه تو تهران خونه گرون بخره​


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474933759837458435


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> قیمت داخل شهر لس آنجلس فوت مربعی ۸۰۰ دلار هست. هر فوت مربع ۰.۰۹ متر مربع باید باشه چون هر فوت ۱۲ اینچ هست و هر اینچ حدود ۲/۵ سانتی‌متر که فوت حدود ۳۰ سانتی‌متر می‌شه. درسته؟
> در نتیجه تو لس آنجلس یه واحد ۸۰ متری تقریباً باید حدود ۷۱۰ هزار دلار باشه
> حاشیه لس آنجلس قیمت تا فوت مربعی ۴۵۰ دلار هم میاد پایین
> 
> تو لانگ آیلند نیویورک میانه آماری قیمت خونه نزدیک ۵۱۵ هزار دلار بوده تو سال ۲۰۲۰
> 
> حالا فرض کن یه کسی ماهی ۴ هزار دلار پس انداز کنه. سالش می‌شه ۴۸۰ هزار دلار. یه کم زرنگ باشه با یه حرکت اقتصادی + وام و اینها راحت می‌تونه بعد از حدود ۱۰ سال خونه بخره. اگه واقعاً‌ مغز اقتصادی و روابط اجتماعی خوب داشته باشه حتی کمتر از این زمان هم می‌تونه
> 
> حالا این رو با تهران مقایسه کن که زرنگ باشی ۵۰ سال بشه ۳۰ سال یا نهایت ۲۰ سال. واقعاً یکی هست؟
> ما داریم راجع به متوسط جامعه صحبت می‌کنیم. وگرنه تو همین تهران خونه‌های بالای ۳۰ میلیارد کم نیستند
> اگه اونها رو ملاک قرار بدیم که طرف باید حداقل ۷ نسلش کار کنند و پس انداز کنند تا نسل هفتم بتونه تو تهران خونه گرون بخره​


F*cking Rohani's fault that did not build any thing for 8 years and now the prices are off the chart due to shortage...This 4 million housing may drop the prices ..they say you need one million housing per year just to keep up..
Do they have Mortgage in Islamic Iran now..they used to have 40 years ago they need to establish 50 or even 80 year mortgage ..Here max is 30 year now.


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اگه خونه سازمانی بدن بهشون تو یه جای خوب و آروم تهران پول خوبی هست
> ولی باز هم ۵۰ میلیون حتی ۲ هزار دلار هم نمی‌شه
> اگه خونه نداشته باشن از مرکز به بالا الان اجاره‌ها روی ۱۰ - ۲۰ میلیون می‌چرخه
> خرید خونه هم روی ۳ - ۴ میلیارد به بالا تو جاهای معمولی شهر
> 
> ولی مگه چند درصد جامعه دانشمند نظامی هستند؟ حتی ۰.۰۱ درصد هم شاید نشن
> یعنی جامعه پرستار خوب نمی‌خواد؟ مهندس برق خوب نمی‌خواد؟ برنامه‌نویس خوب نمی‌خواد؟ و هزار رشته دیگه
> پرستار می‌شناسم تو تمام این مدت کرونا هم کار کرده ماهی ۷ - ۸ میلیون حقوق می‌گیره. تازه از این موارد بدتر زیاد هست
> کارمندهای اکثر وزارت‌خونه‌ها دارن ماهی ۱۰ میلیون تا ۱۲ میلیون می‌گیرن (طبق صحبت‌هایی که باهاشون کردم)
> تازه اینها کارمندهای مدرک دار و اینها هستند. یه سری که خیلی کمتر از این صحبت‌ها می‌گیرن
> 
> تازه این فقط بحث اونهایی هست که کار دارن. افراد المپیادی داریم که موندن یا هنوز جایی هیأت علمی نشدن یا مجبور شدن برن جاهای واقعاً پرت
> دلیل مهاجرت نکردن خیلی از اینها دوری از خانواده یا مذهبی بودن و اینها هست. اگه کشورهای همسایه‌ با حقوق بالا جذبشون کنند خیلی‌ها می‌رن
> 
> من دوستم دانشمند داده (دیتا ساینتیست) هست و سالی ۱۸۰ هزار دلار حقوق می‌گیره
> با همون ماهی ۶ - ۷ هزار دلار اگه مجرد باشی و خیلی ولخرجی نکنی تو اکثر ایالت‌های آمریکا می‌تونی حداقل ۳ - ۴ هزار دلار پس‌انداز کنی
> سر سال می‌تونی یه ماشین خوب آلمانی دست دوم تمیز بگیری. ۱۰ سال بعدش یه خونه در حد متوسط شهری که هستی می‌گیری و مدام رشد می‌کنی
> 
> اینجا با ماهی ۱۵ میلیون اگه اجاره خونه بدی تقریباً هیچ پس اندازی نداری. با ماهی ۲۰ میلیون نهایت ۵ میلیون پس انداز کنی
> حداقل ۳ سال طول می‌کشه بتونی برای یه پراید پس انداز کنی به شرطی که ارزش پولت رو بتونی حفظ کنی
> حدود ۵۰ سال طول می‌کشه بتونی یه جای داغون تهران خونه بخری اگه بتونی ارزش پولت رو حفظ کنی
> واقعاً قابل قیاس نیست اصلاً
> 
> باید حتماً یه فکر اساسی به حال کشور کرد. نمی‌شه برنامه هسته‌ای ایران فقط یه کارت بازی برای رفع موقتی تحریم‌ها باشه
> الان اگه دوباره اورانیوم غنی شده رو بدیم روسیه و سانتریفیوژهای آی‌آر۶ و آی‌آر۲-ام رو تخریب کنیم چیزی جز خیانت نیست
> ضمن اینکه باز هم تاکید می‌کنم که همسایه‌ها ما تو منطقه برای ما نمی‌ایستند که ما پیشرفت کنیم و اونها درجا بزنند
> امارات و ترکیه و عربستان شدیداً به سمت جذب نخبگان و گسترش علم و تکنولوژی رفتند. درسته مستقل نیستند مثل ما، اما سرعت پیشرفتشون خیلی بیشتر از ما خواهد بود چون کمک خارجی رو دارن و هر چی نیاز داشته باشن رو وارد می‌کنند. نه مثل ما که مجبوریم چرخ رو از نو اختراع کنیم​



من با رفتنشون به صورت موقت موافقم
برن ده سال کار کنن با مایه کافی برگردن

ولی خونه و ماشین معضلی شده


aryobarzan said:


> F*cking Rohani's fault that did not build any thing for 8 years and now the prices are off the chart due to shortage...This 4 million housing may drop the prices ..they say you need one million housing per year just to keep up..
> Do they have Mortgage in Islamic Iran now..they used to have 40 years ago they need to establish 50 or even 80 year mortgage ..Here max is 30 year now.




من با هسته ای موافقم اما رونمایی فقط وقتی دهها گرما هسته ای داریم

نه یک آزمایش الکی
وگرنه وارد خطر میشیم


----------



## sanel1412

sha ah said:


>


I mean,just when you follow Israel - US relations,you see how US people are screwed....Check this QUOTE" "Israel ordered 8 KC46 tankers for 2.8USD billion FOUNDED BY US"....they not say US is giving as aid 8 tankers because that would than go on top of thos 5.5USD billion that US provide Israel as military budget boost....With this....it literary means,Israel ordered tankers from manufacturer but said give bill to Sam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> F*cking Rohani's fault that did not build any thing for 8 years and now the prices are off the chart due to shortage...This 4 million housing may drop the prices ..they say you need one million housing per year just to keep up..
> Do they have Mortgage in Islamic Iran now..they used to have 40 years ago they need to establish 50 or even 80 year mortgage ..Here max is 30 year now.


این داستان سالی یه میلیون خونه ساختن قصه و افسانه هست
هر خونه تو شرایط فعلی ۱۰۰ میلیون هم خرج داشته باشه می‌شه ۱۰۰ هزار میلیارد تومن بودجه لازم هست
یعنی یه چیزی حدود ۳ میلیارد دلار در سال. تازه با قیمت دلار آزاد تو بازار
بودجه وزارت مسکن و شهرسازی یک پنجم این عدد هست

دولت به جای این رویاپردازی‌های ساده لوحانه باید به فکر وضع قوانین باشه
کار خیلی سختی نیست. کافی هست فقط اطلاعات اتحادیه املاک تهران و شهرستان‌ها با اطلاعات بانک دارایی و اسناد رسمی رو یکپارچه کنند
راحت می‌شه قیمت اجاره و فروش خونه رو کنترل کرد. قانون بذارن که صاحبخونه حتی به مستاجر جدید حق نداره تا حداکثر ۲۵٪ بیشتر از سال قبل اجاره بده و قیمت خونه هر ماه نهایت ۲/۵ درصد قیمت کارشناسی منطقه بتونه رشد کنه و بیشتر از اون تخلف محسوب بشه
منتهی این کار رو نمی‌کنند چون خیلی از افراد درون حکومت خودشون زمین‌دار هستند

هنوز هم سیستم رهن و اجاره هست تو ایران که به نوعی تو دنیا شاید کم نظیر باشه
رهن با نرخ نزول سالی ۳۶٪ محاسبه می‌شه. ماهی ۳ درصد از اجاره کم می‌شه
مثلاً ۱۰۰ میلیون پول پیش معادل ۳ میلیون اجاره در ماه هست​


Shawnee said:


> من با رفتنشون به صورت موقت موافقم
> برن ده سال کار کنن با مایه کافی برگردن
> 
> ولی خونه و ماشین معضلی شده
> 
> 
> 
> من با هسته ای موافقم اما رونمایی فقط وقتی دهها گرما هسته ای داریم
> 
> نه یک آزمایش الکی
> وگرنه وارد خطر میشیم


آخه بدبختی اینه که اگه برن دیگه ایران به دلشون نمی‌شینه

آخه چطوری؟ کدوم کشوری تا به امروز بوده که بدون حتی یه تست گرم به سلاح گرماهسته‌ای رسیده باشه؟
خیلی همت کنند یه سلاح شکافت با تقویت گداختی بسازن در حد ۱۰۰ کیلوتن که همون هم برای ایران خیلی هست
ولی خایه می‌خواد که نیست​


----------



## Stryker1982

sanel1412 said:


> I mean,just when you follow Israel - US relations,you see how US people are screwed....Check this QUOTE" "Israel ordered 8 KC46 tankers for 2.8USD billion FOUNDED BY US"....they not say US is giving as aid 8 tankers because that would than go on top of thos 5.5USD billion that US provide Israel as military budget boost....With this....it literary means,Israel ordered tankers from manufacturer but said give bill to Sam


I would presume they would like to keep these tankers flying in circles over central Iraq during a hypothetical air operation. Would be hilarious in some way, if their are some 3rd khordads hiding with trusted PMU groups there,

Just a thought experiment.

Could you fit a 3rd Khordad in a civilian truck?





If you remove the upper section, where the radars and missiles are stored and ship them separate, could you then fit the 3rd Khordad truck inside the trailer? This way, they'd be able to transport the truck over the border secretly, and the other sections at a later time to be assembled in a workshop, and kept in storage for that faithful day.

If it is possible, their is basically no way to determine or stop if their are infact Iranian ADs in Iraq to be used against Israeli AWACS and Tankers that may be used against it. Something that came to mind recently.


----------



## sanel1412

yugocrosrb95 said:


> So contrary to the nature yet homosexuality exists among other animals besides humans.


I have dog...he jump on anyone leg who came close and than **** it..literary its penis takes out and if ou let it..he will cum....he will do it on anthing soft that can fit between his legs...he is male..so is it guy....people should stop talking nonsense..animals act by instinct and feelings not have our intelect...Something is degenerative or disorder if it is not common behave for that group. Normal group can exist on its own without actualy being product of disorder..that group must be able to procreate on its own without external help(so to say naturally)...animals you mentioned are actually abused to make case,there are 2 ducks that are famous,(call them lgbt because they are alwas toghether)everyone say look those feget ducks...BUT if you look closely you will see that those ducks dont engage in sex,they just live in pair and who said animals cant have disorder..other animals claimed to be guy are actually animals without sex organs,or with only one pole...we all learn about those...they procreate by other means..but main capability of ever group is procreation...without NORMAL people..those LGBT would not exist in 3 generation...if some individuals behave different than 99.99% of other individuals from same group...I would say that is disorder....But even if there is some animal specie that is homo...fact that it exist means the have some way to procreate..but here we are not talking about difference between specie..we are talking about difference in same group....fact that there are individualds in OUR specie that behave contrary to 99.99% other individuals within and contrary to 99.999999% of all beings in nature...so what would you say it is....and also should I mention AIDS,product that is result *exclusively* of un-natural sex...if this is normal and naturla,imagine 20-30 fegets...enjoy sex 500 years ago...they bring AIDS..no medicine...so please...this is so disgusting for so many reasons...I intentionally like to ask at this way...does two adult men suking each other dick and **** in the *** look natural and normal to you...do you feel unconforable after I asked this??Well natural things dont bring those fillings...


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> این داستان سالی یه میلیون خونه ساختن قصه و افسانه هست
> هر خونه تو شرایط فعلی ۱۰۰ میلیون هم خرج داشته باشه می‌شه ۱۰۰ هزار میلیارد تومن بودجه لازم هست
> یعنی یه چیزی حدود ۳ میلیارد دلار در سال. تازه با قیمت دلار آزاد تو بازار
> بودجه وزارت مسکن و شهرسازی یک پنجم این عدد هست
> 
> دولت به جای این رویاپردازی‌های ساده لوحانه باید به فکر وضع قوانین باشه
> کار خیلی سختی نیست. کافی هست فقط اطلاعات اتحادیه املاک تهران و شهرستان‌ها با اطلاعات بانک دارایی و اسناد رسمی رو یکپارچه کنند
> راحت می‌شه قیمت اجاره و فروش خونه رو کنترل کرد. قانون بذارن که صاحبخونه حتی به مستاجر جدید حق نداره تا حداکثر ۲۵٪ بیشتر از سال قبل اجاره بده و قیمت خونه هر ماه نهایت ۲/۵ درصد قیمت کارشناسی منطقه بتونه رشد کنه و بیشتر از اون تخلف محسوب بشه
> منتهی این کار رو نمی‌کنند چون خیلی از افراد درون حکومت خودشون زمین‌دار هستند
> 
> هنوز هم سیستم رهن و اجاره هست تو ایران که به نوعی تو دنیا شاید کم نظیر باشه
> رهن با نرخ نزول سالی ۳۶٪ محاسبه می‌شه. ماهی ۳ درصد از اجاره کم می‌شه
> مثلاً ۱۰۰ میلیون پول پیش معادل ۳ میلیون اجاره در ماه هست
> 
> 
> آخه بدبختی اینه که اگه برن دیگه ایران به دلشون نمی‌شینه
> 
> آخه چطوری؟ کدوم کشوری تا به امروز بوده که بدون حتی یه تست گرم به سلاح گرماهسته‌ای رسیده باشه؟
> خیلی همت کنند یه سلاح شکافت با تقویت گداختی بسازن در حد ۱۰۰ کیلوتن که همون هم برای ایران خیلی هست
> ولی خایه می‌خواد که نیست​



کره شمالی سالها خاطرش راحت بوده یعنی از شبیه سازی مطمئن بوده
تازه کره تشکیلات شناخته شده ساخت پلوتونیوم هم نداشته

چین سه ساله رسیده به گرماهسته ای یعنی وقفه تست اول مشکلی نبوده

اسراییل با یک تست مشترک رسیده به گرما هسته ای
---

ده پانزده سال نباشن یاد وطن میکنن
میشه دو طرفه کار کنند
جون برگشت کامل سخته


----------



## yugocrosrb95

Oh irony of Sanel speaking about natural only to go against it by rejecting it. Homosexuality will always exist, any attempt of forceful erradication is just playing role of God in act of absolute arrogance in order to make this world more generic and less unique.

Your deflections are pathetic when you talk about someones pets when there are animals in nature that have homosexuals among them. They follow instinct they were born with and you nor anyone else have any right to violate their mind and body with devilish games of yours.

People like you dare to say what is natural and what isn't on Gods design.


----------



## Indos

aryobarzan said:


> Do you really think they will invite Iran.....Does the host country of Indonisia
> Indonesia is the coming host of G-20 and he is telling us Iranians that Indonesia will invite Iran to G-20...it is great news if it happens..but personally I doubt US will allow such a thing...they will veto it..



As a host country of 2022 meeting, we have right to invite every body and inviting Iran is very possible to happen since the relation between Indonesia and Iran is rather good and Iran technically should become G20 members. G 20 meetings under Indonesia Presidency have already been started since December with ranges of issue being discussed. I think the fact that Turkey can be expelled out from the group and Iran that has been in trillion club country can replace Turkey will likely be discussed soon after the year 2021 is completed.

Anyway, where do you think Singapore comes from in G 20 meeting ? Their economy is 300 billion USD, much less than G 20 member economy but they have good relation with western countries and so far the 2022 meeting is the first time any developing country become a host. G20 is started after Asian Financial crisis struck East Asia (North East and South East) in 1997-1998

We do trade to each other despite rather small due to long distance between two countries that increase transportation cost. Indonesia is still trying to buy oil from Iran during Iran sanction but later not happen due to pressure from outside.

The relation can be seen during Indonesia membership in UN security council where we never become a country that say yes to sanction Iran over nuclear issue






Marty M. Natalegawa, Indonesian Ambassador to United Nations raises his hand as he was the only ambassador to abstain during a vote where members of the Security Council of United Nations voted 14:0 on a resolution to increase sanctions against Iran at U.N. headquarters Monday, March 3, 2008 (AP Photo/David Karp)









UN IRAN


Marty M. Natalegawa, Indonesian Ambassador to United Nations raises his hand as he was the only ambassador to abstain during a vote where members of the Security Council of United Nations voted 14:0 on a resolution to increase sanctions against Iran at U.N. headquarters Monday, March 3, 2008 (AP...




www.berdikarionline.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

aryobarzan said:


> _*Congratulation to ALL Iranians for their hard work It is now official.*_
> 
> *IRAN..First Trillion dollar economy of the region
> International monetary Fund (IMF,2021)*​
> *
> View attachment 803569
> *​**
> 
> *جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند*
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> به گزارش گروه اقتصاد بین الملل خبرگزاری فارس، تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) مهم‌ترین متغیری است که در تجزیه و تحلیل‌ها و ارزیابی‌های اقتصاد کلان از آن استفاده می‌شود تعریف استاندارد تولید ناخالص داخلی عبارت است از: ارزش بازاری (ارزش پولی) تمامی کالاها و خدمات نهایی تولید شده در داخل مرزهای یک کشور طی دورهٔ زمانی خاص.
> در واقع تولید ناخالص داخلی بهترین روش برای سنجش اقتصاد یک کشور است. تولید ناخالص داخلی شامل تمام چیزهایی است که توسط همه‌ مردم و شرکت‌های واقع در یک کشور تولید می‌شود.
> محاسبه تولید ناخالص داخلی یک کشور شامل تمام مصارف خصوصی و عمومی ، هزینه های دولت، سرمایه گذاری ها ، اضافات موجودی انبارهای خصوصی ، هزینه های ساخت و تراز تجاری خارجی است. صادرات هم به ا ین ارزش افزوده شده و واردات نیز کم می شود.
> صندوق بین المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی(GDP) کشورها در سال 2021 را منتشر کرده است که بر اساس آن *ایران بیشترین میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی در منطقه و با تفاوت کمی پس از روسیه قرار دارد،* ایران بالاتر از کشورها ترکیه، عربستان، عراق ، کویت، و دیگر کشورهای عربی و کشورهای حاشیه خزر ترکمنستان، تاجیکستان، ازبکستان و قرقیزستان قرار گرفته است.
> تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران حتی از برخی کشورهای اروپایی نظیر لهستان، پرتقال و سوئیس هم بالاتر قرار گرفته است.
> صندوق بین الملی پول در این گزارش میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد.
> بر اساس صندوق بین المللی تولید ناخالص داخلی برخی کشورها به این شرح است:
> میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی کشورها
> ​
> کشورارزش(میلیارد دلار)ایران1.08 هزارعربستان842.59رژیم صهیونیستی467.53عراق201.47ترکیه795.95پاکستانثبت نشدهافغانستانثبت نشدهقطر169.18کویت132.27تاجیکستان8.1ازبکستان65.5ترکمنستان53.09مصر396.33ژاپن5.1 هزارکره جنوبی1.82 هزارسنگاپور378.65لهستان655.33پرتقال251.71سوئیس810.83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - جایگاه نخست تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در منطقه/ عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه‌های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند
> 
> 
> صندوق بین‌المللی پول در گزارشی میزان تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران در سال 2021 را 1.08 هزار میلیارد دلار اعلام کرده است که نسبت به کشورهای منطقه در جایگاه نخست قرار دارد و عربستان و ترکیه در رتبه های دوم و سوم قرار گرفتند.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir


داده هاشون درست نیست، آی ام اف نرخ تبدیل ارز رو 4200 در نظر میگیره اینجوری شده، تولید ناخالص داخلی ما خیلی از ترکیه، عربستان، قطر، عمارات، کویت، و... کمتره بعد از خروج ترامپ از برجام یک سوم شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Iran needs to adjust its defense spending to a minimum of $30-40 Billion. That kind of investment will go along way to pay for big ticket Items that have been developed by the defense industries but have not gone into full scale production like Karrar MBTs for the Artesh.





aryobarzan said:


> .This 4 million housing may drop the prices ..they say you need one million housing per year just to keep up..


اینقدر پول دم دست نیست


----------



## Shawnee

Cthulhu said:


> داده هاشون درست نیست، آی ام اف نرخ تبدیل ارز رو 4200 در نظر میگیره اینجوری شده، تولید ناخالص داخلی ما خیلی از ترکیه، عربستان، قطر، عمارات، کویت، و... کمتره بعد از خروج ترامپ از برجام یک سوم شده



اغلب معاملات روی دلار ۴۲۰۰ رخ داده

بقیه معاملات مثل مسافرتی خیلی کم حجمه
خرید دلار برای ترید هم بحثش جداست

بیشترین حجم معاملات واقعی کشور بر اساس دلار ۴۲۰۰ بوده


----------



## Cthulhu

Shawnee said:


> اغلب معاملات روی دلار ۴۲۰۰ رخ داده
> 
> بقیه معاملات مثل مسافرتی خیلی کم حجمه
> خرید دلار برای ترید هم بحثش جداست
> 
> بیشترین حجم معاملات واقعی کشور بر اساس دلار ۴۲۰۰ بوده


به معامله و ترید که نیست، تولید ناخالص داخلی یه مقوله ی کلیه گروه های کشاورزی، نفت، صنایع و معادن و خدمات و... در تولید ناخالص ملی و داخلی سهم دارن. کشورها آمار تولید ناخالص داخلیشون رو بر اساس واحد پول داخلیشون محاسبه میکنن اروپا به یورو .چین به یوان .ژاپن به ین و ...در ایران بانک مرکزی و مرکز آمار این اطلاعات رو تهیه میکنن و در اختیار بانک جهانی و صندوق بین اللملی پول قرار میدن تا اینجا اوکی، بعد ای ام اف نرخ برابری رسمی واحد پول اون کشور رو برای تبدیل اعداد به دلار استفاده می کنه که ما داریم میگیم ۴۲۰۰ بعد یه ضرب ساده انجام میده ووو اقتصاد ایران میشه اقتصاد برتر منطقه از نظر جی دی پی، و گرنه با یک نگاه ساده میشه فهمید تولید ناخالص داخلی ما از ترکیه ، عربستان ، قطر ،امارات ،کویت و ....خیلی کمتره. نرخ تبدیلی که تو صنایع ایران بیشتر موثره نرخ نیماییه که حدودا 6 برابر نرخ رسمی هست این عدد جی دی پی سر انگستی باید تقسیم بر 6 بشه.
براساس بانک جهانی تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران بعد از خروج ترامپ از برجام به یک سوم کاهش پیدا کرده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Cthulhu said:


> به معامله و ترید که نیست، تولید ناخالص داخلی یه مقوله ی کلیه گروه های کشاورزی، نفت، صنایع و معادن و خدمات و... در تولید ناخالص ملی و داخلی سهم دارن. کشورها آمار تولید ناخالص داخلیشون رو بر اساس واحد پول داخلیشون محاسبه میکنن اروپا به یورو .چین به یوان .ژاپن به ین و ...در ایران بانک مرکزی و مرکز آمار این اطلاعات رو تهیه میکنن و در اختیار بانک جهانی و صندوق بین اللملی پول قرار میدن تا اینجا اوکی، بعد ای ام اف نرخ برابری رسمی واحد پول اون کشور رو برای تبدیل اعداد به دلار استفاده می کنه که ما داریم میگیم ۴۲۰۰ بعد یه ضرب ساده انجام میده ووو اقتصاد ایران میشه اقتصاد برتر منطقه از نظر جی دی پی، و گرنه با یک نگاه ساده میشه فهمید تولید ناخالص داخلی ما از ترکیه ، عربستان ، قطر ،امارات ،کویت و ....خیلی کمتره. نرخ تبدیلی که تو صنایع ایران بیشتر موثره نرخ نیماییه که حدودا 6 برابر نرخ رسمی هست این عدد جی دی پی سر انگستی باید تقسیم بر 6 بشه.
> براساس بانک جهانی تولید ناخالص داخلی ایران بعد از خروج ترامپ از برجام به یک سوم کاهش پیدا کرده



من کلیت حرفت رو قبول دارم
نمیگم
جدول کامله

اما استفاده حجم دلار ۴۲۰۰ نسبت به حجم نیمایی زیاد بوده

حجم واردات شرکتی که نیماییه در برابر واردات جو، ذرت، تجهیزات پزشکی، دارو، سویا و دانه های روغنی.
معامله با حجم موثر مهمتره


----------



## Cthulhu

Shawnee said:


> من کلیت حرفت رو قبول دارم
> نمیگم
> جدول کامله
> 
> اما استفاده حجم دلار ۴۲۰۰ نسبت به حجم نیمایی زیاد بوده
> 
> حجم واردات شرکتی که نیماییه در برابر واردات جو، ذرت، تجهیزات پزشکی، دارو، سویا و دانه های روغنی.
> معامله با حجم موثر مهمتره


 نه، به معامله و حجم و ... که نیست که ، جی دی پی تعریف داره از خود بانک مرکزی: كل ارزش ريالي محصولات نهايي توليدشده توسط واحدهاي اقتصادي مقيم كشور در دوره زماني معين ( سالانه يا فصلي ) را توليد ناخالص داخلي مي‌نامند. آی ام اف اومده برای تبدیلش این عدد ريالي به دلار از نرخ تبدیل 4200 استفاده کرده در صورتی که نرخ تبدیلی که بیشتر بازتاب دهنده واقعیت باشه توی فرآیند (اونم با تخفیف خیلی زیاد آزاد رو حساب نکنیم) نیمایی هست یه حساب سرانگشتی جی دی پی ایران به دلار 1/6 این عدد آی ام اف هست. بنابراین اینکه ما اقتصاد اول منطقه شدیم و1 تریلیون دلار شد و نمی دونم جی 20 و اینا همه ش شعره


----------



## aryobarzan

.._I took this from another thread....stunning  _

*The secret of the "Emirates" that no one knows*​Jamal Rayan

No one knows how a country like the “UAE”*, which is small in an area that does not exceed 75,000 km2, and its original population, which has not yet exceeded (800) thousand people, can witness such a rapid renaissance!!

The UAE has no political history, liberation movements, or cultural or intellectual institutions.
Did Sheikh Zayed inflate Surat Al-Yasin with it, so that it became flourishing overnight with construction and reconstruction?
And it owns one of the most growing economies in West Asia..?!!

The truth: The Jews are behind the establishment of the "Emirates Project", where the "rich Jews" in the West thought of establishing a Jewish settlement in the Middle East, that would take care of financial interests and the movement of trade, without having to deal with the "mother" state for political reasons. and others.

Since 1971, which is the *year of foundation*, the West has ensured the division of the Emirates into six and then into seven emirates, and each emirate has a prince, army, police, security and .... etc.,
While the Emirate of Abu Dhabi occupies more than three quarters of the area.
To make it easier for them not being able to form the nucleus of a state.

Even if we assume, according to official statistics, that the population of the Emirates is "750,000",
What is this equal to the number of foreigners residing in the Emirates, who number (9) million, of (200) nationalities, and (150) nationalities?!!
Even if the entire population turned into an intelligence, security and army apparatus, they would not be able to protect their country..!!

What is astonishing in the UAE is that when you enter, it is as if you are in a European country, or one of the developed Asian countries, where there is meticulous order, professional treatment, high discipline in order, elegant streets and cleanliness.
But it is difficult to find a *"native"* citizen; All transactions that start from the airport and even housing, are in the hands of *"foreigners"*

And there are Arabs from different countries, while you hardly count the number of flights through airports, the competition for the largest airports in the world, in capacity and services, and not the number of ships and ships in the ports, so you are almost stunned!!!

Is it conceivable that this simple “Emirati” in his thinking, and the extent of his aspirations, manage this complex machine..?!!

The UAE in general, and Abu Dhabi in particular, has the highest percentage of wealthy people in the world, with an estimated number of “75,000” millionaires, while wealthy Jews constitute the highest percentage of them.
This means providing a safe environment for this large financial buffer.
Therefore, it is not surprising that the one who led *Mohammed bin Zayed* from his hand towards *"Israel"** is the Jewish millionaire *"Haim Saban"*

* The Emirates * is not just high-rise buildings, elegant streets, trade movement, and now factories and workshops,
It is a settlement of conspiracy against the nation.

The important question:
Why does the UAE need to be the fifth country in spending on weapons?
Where is her army??
And what borders are you defending?

Answer:
All of these weapons, whether their deals are announced or not, go to conspiracy against the countries of the region, since there is no Arab or Islamic country in the region, unless you find that the UAE is involved in its economic, political or security project, and creates chaos. in it .

And the question:
Does the family of *Al Zayed* have all this brain, to manage all these complex files??
And is it in the interest of the sheikhs of the *UAE*, all this wide interference in the affairs of countries, thousands of kilometers away from them?

Question:
Why don't the owners of capital rule the *"State of the Emirates"* directly, instead of these expressions and their addresses?.

This question is answered by the book: *"The Global Jew"*,
It was written by Henry Ford, the owner of the Ford company in 1921, where he says:
The Jews would rather lead the world from behind.

Another question:
Why didn't they choose *"Israel"* instead of *"the Emirates"*, in order to move capital, especially since the land of Palestine is abundant in its land, and in the beauty of its nature, and it has an important geographical location and a view of the sea?

Answer:
*"Israel"* is not suitable for investment, because it is a "military cover"*, and it is threatened at every moment, and it is not desirable to deal with it commercially in the region.
That is: *"unstable"*, and the front of work is the Jews!!.

Conclusion :
*"Emirates" is an Israeli settlement, since 1971*...

After this report, you know who the Emirates are
Finally: The largest Masonic lodge in the world is in the Emirates. It is the practical central point of the international system.
* Ahmad Matar said, describing the Arabs:*
They lie honestly
They cheat with the utmost conscience
And they are set up with utmost sincerity
They betray with sincerity
They generously support their enemies
They are destroying their countries with every patriotism
And they kill their brothers with all humanity
And they have immunity and rejection in self-development, progress and scientific research, and a very mental sluggishness.

Arabs are the laughingstock of the world
A Saudi citizen buys a car number for half a million riyals because the plate number matches the date of his wife's birth...???!!!

An Emirati citizen buys a golden falcon for half a million dirhams to catch a rabbit worth seven dirhams...???!!!

A Qatari citizen buys a new iPhone model worth one million riyals, provided that he is the first to get it in the Gulf countries..?!!!!

Qatari businessman Nasser Al-Khelaifi pays the price for the transfer of Neymar Jr. to the Saint-Germain team, an amount of 512 million dollars, only to defy the Barcelona team??!!

The player Cristiano Ronaldo donated his shoes to a charitable association concerned with the affairs of the poor, so the association offered it for sale, and a rich Gulf man bought it for nine million dollars??!!!

Thus, the charitable association received nine million dollars, and Cristiano received praise, the good reputation and the wealthy mentioned received boots....??!!

The sheikh of a Qatari tribe vowed fifty camels on the day of his son’s marriage and actually fulfilled the vow and slaughtered the fifty camels and they were cooked and brought to the tents prepared for the occasion, and the number of invited people was 250 people..?!!!! And for the record, one camel is enough to feed 500 people. The next day, after removing the tents, three bulldozers were brought in to bury fifty cooked camels??!!!!!

Saudi Arabia and the UAE paid the United States billions to support it in the blockade of Qatar.

Qatar rose and paid America billions in order to ease its support for the embargo.

Saudi Arabia and the UAE also paid America billions for Trump to declare that Qatar is a state that supports terrorism.

Qatar stood up and paid what it should pay to America so that the US Secretary of State issued statements that contradict what Trump announced.

Saudi Arabia and the UAE paid more money to America so that the Pentagon would issue statements questioning the continued survival of the Qatari Al Udeid base as an American base.

Qatar paid more money to conclude a deal to purchase aircraft and conduct joint naval exercises.

Saudi Arabia and the UAE paid more money for America to turn a blind eye to the continuation of the Qatar blockade for as long as possible.

Qatar paid additional funds to America to express its concern over the continuation of the blockade on Qatar.

The public auction will continue among the camel herders for the one who pays the most, regardless of the real interest of the nation.

Oh a nations that nations laughed of its ignorance ..

There's no strength except with Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> کره شمالی سالها خاطرش راحت بوده یعنی از شبیه سازی مطمئن بوده
> تازه کره تشکیلات شناخته شده ساخت پلوتونیوم هم نداشته
> 
> چین سه ساله رسیده به گرماهسته ای یعنی وقفه تست اول مشکلی نبوده
> 
> اسراییل با یک تست مشترک رسیده به گرما هسته ای
> ---
> 
> ده پانزده سال نباشن یاد وطن میکنن
> میشه دو طرفه کار کنند
> جون برگشت کامل سخته


کره شمالی کی بدون تست گرم به سلاح فیوژن رسید؟ همین چند سال پیش بود که بالاخره به سلاح گرماهسته‌ای رسید بعد از یک دهه تلاش
یکی از کامپوننت‌های سلاح گرماهسته‌ای انفجار شکافت هست که خودت بهتر می‌دونی. چطوری می‌شه یکی از کامپوننت‌ها رو هیچ وقت تست نکرده باشی و هیچ دیتایی راجع بهش نداشته باشی؟

چین سه ساله رسید اما تست گرم داشت. داستان اسرائیل رو نمی‌دونم اما اونها کلاً یه کیس خاص هستند چون همه چیز رو از آمریکا گرفتن عملاً و مستقیم دسترسی به دیتا داشتند و البته من هنوز سر اینی که برنامه هسته‌ای اسرائیل تا چه اندازه مستقل از آمریکا هست شک دارم

------------------------

بیان ایران و برن بدتر هم این ور تو دردسر می‌افتن هم اون‌ ور
همین چند سال پیش بود که عباس عدالت رو اطلاعات سپاه بدون هیچ مدرکی دستگیر کرد
فقط چند ماه از کار و زندگی افتاد و تو زندان بود
فکر کن یکی از استادهای امپریال کالج رو که این همه سال با تحریم و جنگ علیه ایران جنگیده رو بدون هیچ سندی بندازی چند ماه زندان

خیلی‌ها اصلاً وقتی از ایران می‌رن جرات اینکه به ایران برگردن رو ندارن چون هم این ور داستان می‌شه هم اون ور​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کره شمالی کی بدون تست گرم به سلاح فیوژن رسید؟ همین چند سال پیش بود که بالاخره به سلاح گرماهسته‌ای رسید بعد از یک دهه تلاش
> یکی از کامپوننت‌های سلاح گرماهسته‌ای انفجار شکافت هست که خودت بهتر می‌دونی. چطوری می‌شه یکی از کامپوننت‌ها رو هیچ وقت تست نکرده باشی و هیچ دیتایی راجع بهش نداشته باشی؟
> 
> چین سه ساله رسید اما تست گرم داشت. داستان اسرائیل رو نمی‌دونم اما اونها کلاً یه کیس خاص هستند چون همه چیز رو از آمریکا گرفتن عملاً و مستقیم دسترسی به دیتا داشتند و البته من هنوز سر اینی که برنامه هسته‌ای اسرائیل تا چه اندازه مستقل از آمریکا هست شک دارم
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> بیان ایران و برن بدتر هم این ور تو دردسر می‌افتن هم اون‌ ور
> همین چند سال پیش بود که عباس عدالت رو اطلاعات سپاه بدون هیچ مدرکی دستگیر کرد
> فقط چند ماه از کار و زندگی افتاد و تو زندان بود
> فکر کن یکی از استادهای امپریال کالج رو که این همه سال با تحریم و جنگ علیه ایران جنگیده رو بدون هیچ سندی بندازی چند ماه زندان
> 
> خیلی‌ها اصلاً وقتی از ایران می‌رن جرات اینکه به ایران برگردن رو ندارن چون هم این ور داستان می‌شه هم اون ور​



گفتم کره از شبیه سازیش خاطر جمع بوده و کل کار بدون مرکز شناخته شده پلوتونیوم بوده

همین جواب نصف سوالات شماست که به اراک گیر میدین

درسته تست هم کرده ولی پیداست برای فیوژن اماده بوده

تستش هیچوقت شکست نخورد 

چین هم اگر اماده نبود سه ساله به فیوژن نمیرسید

----
راست میگی
ولی
اونها که گرفتند درگیر مسایل نفتی و سیاسی و خاص بودند
نباید خارج رفت و وارد مسایل خاص شد


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

aryobarzan said:


> .._I took this from another thread....stunning _
> 
> *The secret of the "Emirates" that no one knows*​Jamal Rayan
> 
> No one knows how a country like the “UAE”*, which is small in an area that does not exceed 75,000 km2, and its original population, which has not yet exceeded (800) thousand people, can witness such a rapid renaissance!!
> 
> The UAE has no political history, liberation movements, or cultural or intellectual institutions.
> Did Sheikh Zayed inflate Surat Al-Yasin with it, so that it became flourishing overnight with construction and reconstruction?
> And it owns one of the most growing economies in West Asia..?!!
> 
> The truth: The Jews are behind the establishment of the "Emirates Project", where the "rich Jews" in the West thought of establishing a Jewish settlement in the Middle East, that would take care of financial interests and the movement of trade, without having to deal with the "mother" state for political reasons. and others.
> 
> Since 1971, which is the *year of foundation*, the West has ensured the division of the Emirates into six and then into seven emirates, and each emirate has a prince, army, police, security and .... etc.,
> While the Emirate of Abu Dhabi occupies more than three quarters of the area.
> To make it easier for them not being able to form the nucleus of a state.
> 
> Even if we assume, according to official statistics, that the population of the Emirates is "750,000",
> What is this equal to the number of foreigners residing in the Emirates, who number (9) million, of (200) nationalities, and (150) nationalities?!!
> Even if the entire population turned into an intelligence, security and army apparatus, they would not be able to protect their country..!!
> 
> What is astonishing in the UAE is that when you enter, it is as if you are in a European country, or one of the developed Asian countries, where there is meticulous order, professional treatment, high discipline in order, elegant streets and cleanliness.
> But it is difficult to find a *"native"* citizen; All transactions that start from the airport and even housing, are in the hands of *"foreigners"*
> 
> And there are Arabs from different countries, while you hardly count the number of flights through airports, the competition for the largest airports in the world, in capacity and services, and not the number of ships and ships in the ports, so you are almost stunned!!!
> 
> Is it conceivable that this simple “Emirati” in his thinking, and the extent of his aspirations, manage this complex machine..?!!
> 
> The UAE in general, and Abu Dhabi in particular, has the highest percentage of wealthy people in the world, with an estimated number of “75,000” millionaires, while wealthy Jews constitute the highest percentage of them.
> This means providing a safe environment for this large financial buffer.
> Therefore, it is not surprising that the one who led *Mohammed bin Zayed* from his hand towards *"Israel"** is the Jewish millionaire *"Haim Saban"*
> 
> * The Emirates * is not just high-rise buildings, elegant streets, trade movement, and now factories and workshops,
> It is a settlement of conspiracy against the nation.
> 
> The important question:
> Why does the UAE need to be the fifth country in spending on weapons?
> Where is her army??
> And what borders are you defending?
> 
> Answer:
> All of these weapons, whether their deals are announced or not, go to conspiracy against the countries of the region, since there is no Arab or Islamic country in the region, unless you find that the UAE is involved in its economic, political or security project, and creates chaos. in it .
> 
> And the question:
> Does the family of *Al Zayed* have all this brain, to manage all these complex files??
> And is it in the interest of the sheikhs of the *UAE*, all this wide interference in the affairs of countries, thousands of kilometers away from them?
> 
> Question:
> Why don't the owners of capital rule the *"State of the Emirates"* directly, instead of these expressions and their addresses?.
> 
> This question is answered by the book: *"The Global Jew"*,
> It was written by Henry Ford, the owner of the Ford company in 1921, where he says:
> The Jews would rather lead the world from behind.
> 
> Another question:
> Why didn't they choose *"Israel"* instead of *"the Emirates"*, in order to move capital, especially since the land of Palestine is abundant in its land, and in the beauty of its nature, and it has an important geographical location and a view of the sea?
> 
> Answer:
> *"Israel"* is not suitable for investment, because it is a "military cover"*, and it is threatened at every moment, and it is not desirable to deal with it commercially in the region.
> That is: *"unstable"*, and the front of work is the Jews!!.
> 
> Conclusion :
> *"Emirates" is an Israeli settlement, since 1971*...
> 
> After this report, you know who the Emirates are
> Finally: The largest Masonic lodge in the world is in the Emirates. It is the practical central point of the international system.
> * Ahmad Matar said, describing the Arabs:*
> They lie honestly
> They cheat with the utmost conscience
> And they are set up with utmost sincerity
> They betray with sincerity
> They generously support their enemies
> They are destroying their countries with every patriotism
> And they kill their brothers with all humanity
> And they have immunity and rejection in self-development, progress and scientific research, and a very mental sluggishness.
> 
> Arabs are the laughingstock of the world
> A Saudi citizen buys a car number for half a million riyals because the plate number matches the date of his wife's birth...???!!!
> 
> An Emirati citizen buys a golden falcon for half a million dirhams to catch a rabbit worth seven dirhams...???!!!
> 
> A Qatari citizen buys a new iPhone model worth one million riyals, provided that he is the first to get it in the Gulf countries..?!!!!
> 
> Qatari businessman Nasser Al-Khelaifi pays the price for the transfer of Neymar Jr. to the Saint-Germain team, an amount of 512 million dollars, only to defy the Barcelona team??!!
> 
> The player Cristiano Ronaldo donated his shoes to a charitable association concerned with the affairs of the poor, so the association offered it for sale, and a rich Gulf man bought it for nine million dollars??!!!
> 
> Thus, the charitable association received nine million dollars, and Cristiano received praise, the good reputation and the wealthy mentioned received boots....??!!
> 
> The sheikh of a Qatari tribe vowed fifty camels on the day of his son’s marriage and actually fulfilled the vow and slaughtered the fifty camels and they were cooked and brought to the tents prepared for the occasion, and the number of invited people was 250 people..?!!!! And for the record, one camel is enough to feed 500 people. The next day, after removing the tents, three bulldozers were brought in to bury fifty cooked camels??!!!!!
> 
> Saudi Arabia and the UAE paid the United States billions to support it in the blockade of Qatar.
> 
> Qatar rose and paid America billions in order to ease its support for the embargo.
> 
> Saudi Arabia and the UAE also paid America billions for Trump to declare that Qatar is a state that supports terrorism.
> 
> Qatar stood up and paid what it should pay to America so that the US Secretary of State issued statements that contradict what Trump announced.
> 
> Saudi Arabia and the UAE paid more money to America so that the Pentagon would issue statements questioning the continued survival of the Qatari Al Udeid base as an American base.
> 
> Qatar paid more money to conclude a deal to purchase aircraft and conduct joint naval exercises.
> 
> Saudi Arabia and the UAE paid more money for America to turn a blind eye to the continuation of the Qatar blockade for as long as possible.
> 
> Qatar paid additional funds to America to express its concern over the continuation of the blockade on Qatar.
> 
> The public auction will continue among the camel herders for the one who pays the most, regardless of the real interest of the nation.
> 
> Oh a nations that nations laughed of its ignorance ..
> 
> There's no strength except with Allah.


Sounds about right!
Filthy Kaliji Arabs think that they can "buy" everything including a brain!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2022/01/03/the-looming-threat-of-a-nuclear-crisis-with-iran 

Alot of people will be butt hurt by this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Some quotes from the article

"Trump dismissed the suffering at Al Asad. “I heard they had headaches,” he told reporters. Two years later, many of those at Al Asad are still experiencing profound memory, vision, and hearing losses. One died by suicide in October. Eighty have been awarded Purple Hearts."

"Iran’s missile program “is much more advanced than Pakistan’s,” Uzi Rubin, the first head of Israel’s Missile Defense Organization, told me. Experts compare Iran with North Korea, which helped seed Tehran’s program in the nineteen-eighties. Some of Iran’s missiles are superior to Pyongyang’s, Jeffrey Lewis, of the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, told me. Experts believe that North Korea may now be importing Iranian missile technology."

"The Islamic Republic has thousands of ballistic missiles, according to U.S. intelligence assessments. They can reach as far as thirteen hundred miles in any direction—deep into India and China to the east; high into Russia to the north; to Greece and other parts of Europe to the west; and as far south as Ethiopia, in the Horn of Africa. About a hundred missiles could reach Israel."



Stryker1982 said:


> https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2022/01/03/the-looming-threat-of-a-nuclear-crisis-with-iran
> 
> Alot of people will be butt hurt by this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Some quotes from the article
> 
> "Trump dismissed the suffering at Al Asad. “I heard they had headaches,” he told reporters. Two years later, many of those at Al Asad are still experiencing profound memory, vision, and hearing losses. One died by suicide in October. Eighty have been awarded Purple Hearts."
> 
> "Iran’s missile program “is much more advanced than Pakistan’s,” Uzi Rubin, the first head of Israel’s Missile Defense Organization, told me. Experts compare Iran with North Korea, which helped seed Tehran’s program in the nineteen-eighties. Some of Iran’s missiles are superior to Pyongyang’s, Jeffrey Lewis, of the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, told me. Experts believe that North Korea may now be importing Iranian missile technology."
> 
> "The Islamic Republic has thousands of ballistic missiles, according to U.S. intelligence assessments. They can reach as far as thirteen hundred miles in any direction—deep into India and China to the east; high into Russia to the north; to Greece and other parts of Europe to the west; and as far south as Ethiopia, in the Horn of Africa. About a hundred missiles could reach Israel."


Also:

" McKenzie has analyzed how a conflict with Iran might play out. “If they attack out of the blue, it would be a bloody war,” he told me. “We would be hurt very badly. We would win in the long run. But it would take a year.” Or potentially more, as the United States has learned in Afghanistan and Iraq. And a full-scale military campaign by Israel or the U.S. would almost certainly trigger a regional war on multiple fronts. Iran is better armed and its military and political powerbrokers more hard-line than at any time in its modern history. The nuclear deal could be just the beginning—and the easier part of the Iran challenge for an eighth American President. ♦ "

With regards to the "Hundred missiles" that could reach Israel. I am somehow not really convinced by this number which makes me cautious about believing the rest of his quotes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475609399808991241
I agree, Iran should not do the JCPOA and build a nuke.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Am I the only one struck by quite obvious similarities between the writings of this pro-zionist, purportedly Greek user who surfaced here as of late, and one "Markus S" or "Tiberius" as they were calling themselves on PDF, a supposedly Italian forumer equally known for their habit of posting provocative, condescending comments at military-themed Iranian message boards (including former defunct ones)...?

Notice: the user claiming to be Greek has spoken of how he intended to travel to Iran with his "girl" (sic) - the exact same term the "Markus S" person was resorting to, and not really the most widespread now, is it. Then, both logins came up with random questions seeking travel advice on Iran. Both displayed a comparable sort of supremacist prejudice and disdain against Iran in particular, and then more broadly against various Muslim nations.

To Iranians: I would reiterate my advice not to let yourselves be taken for a ride by trolls like these, who seem to enjoy abusing the sense of hospitality which the people they look down on are known for. In general, please think twice before reacting over-enthusiastically as soon as someone expresses a vague desire to visit Iran, or some remote interest in Iranian history or culture - not every one of these subjects is well-meaning (especially those associated with political circles that historically have mastered the art of infiltration-subversion to the fullest).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

It seems the rabid Zionist regime attacked Syria again. It is strange that Syria never retaliate against Israel. I understand that will invite more strikes and weaken the positions of the Syrian state but one or two effective deterrent strikes directly on Israel will prevent further aggression, at the very least it will reduce their attacks. Just like what Iran did with Israel on the seas, a few attacks on Israeli ships ceased all attacks on Iranian interests on the open seas. Let the Zionist regime feel some pain, one or two devastating attacks will let the finger point them their place again. I think Russia is behind this, pressuring Syria not to respond. @SalarHaqq @Blue In Green what do you think?









Syrian air defenses respond to ‘Israeli aggression’ targeting port city – state media


Syrian air defences were activated after the country’s principal port city of Latakia came under missile attack, sparking a major fire and resulting in significant damage to the port, Syria’s state media reported.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> This is miscalculation counting on something that is not going to occur like counting on you will get it and others won't where as in fact they even have it now. Turkey technically has it right now as we speak under the sharing policy and has probably secured others from PK on top of these. Whereas KSA already has it period. Egypt will be forced to go in such scenario and have refused to sign any nuclear treaty.. But you see the ground realities is far different than you assume here..



This whole statement has virtually no value at all. Basically you are telling me your desires than actually presenting a real world scenario of what is happening on the ground. It's called delusion and I know you are full of it. None of this has any basis in reality. It's especially hilarious because Egypt is actually a signatory to the NPT among other nations in the region and Turkey specifically for that matter is a signatory to a ton of nuclear related treaties. Also, who is to say Iran doesn't have them either? After all, their is conclusive proof that Iran had done the tests in 2003. 



Battlion25 said:


> The reason the pressure is on you is to stop the entire nuclear arms race in the area and hence to stop them but you are a afraid for your existence not because of the jews because you know they aren't existential threat they are below that treeshold but either way you thought you bought security but you bought them perhaps a chance of the world as gift maybe a 3rd golden age..



*Their is no nuclear arms race. Not until Iran builds one. IF they build one.* their are several countries with nuclear programs, but only two countries with nuclear weapons programs and capability. I guess you are confused. Having civilian nuclear power plants doesn't suddenly make you a nuclear weapons country. as none of these countries have any sort of mastery of a nuclear fuel cycle at all, nor enrichment or reprocessing capabilities or the infrastructures that take several years to develop. Of course, especially slow when you are sanctioned and your currency is obliterated for trying. None of them even dare to go down this route. 

I will concede that if Iran builds one and displays it publicly, I can see it happening, but they will not incur these heavy penalties because of speculation on whether or not Iran will build one. Not that it'll matter, because Iran would have a large headstart, and thousands of missiles already manufactured to mount them on. What is your point? I think you just want to write a feel good story for yourself because you are unhappy with the current state of things. 



Battlion25 said:


> But either way no it also has some undertones of feel good story but opinions are subjective they necessarily don't have to be near to ground realities but alas.



It's hilarious that you are saying these exact words.



Battlion25 said:


> The only way this can be reserved is a war on you hence it is either you or the future besides Israel will become insignficiant in the area and will fall quit easily hence it won't be around. A new world will emerge here.



Out of all the nations in the region. Israel is not only the most technologically superior but also in the most financially stable position as well. with global financial support, while Egypt for example relies on American money to prevent bankruptcy without any sanctions. The Americans can flip a switch and destroy their economy. Turkey is also not safe in this regard as well. You actually have to do something about Israel instead of doing what everyone else does, which is sit around redrawing the realities of the world in your mind about "how they will fall", meanwhile 70 years later...




Battlion25 said:


> You going nuclear and starting nuclear profileration has positive outcome for them. They are unwilling to charge at you until you deliver them what they seek which is you breaking-out and testing it.. Declaring yourself official but the most important moment is the break out point..
> 
> They know you only seek self-defense deep down nor have any realistic chance of hegemony nor have the numbers or capability for that. They don't see you as threat in the endgame but just as side-track annoyance but you will do eventually their biding and it will be win-win scenario


Their is no nuclear proliferation yet and may never be. You can only write like this when you have no idea about the technicality of what it means to have a nuclear weapons program and you confuse your hopes with reality. You are a great story teller I must say. If it makes you happy in your parallel world you have created for yourself, then I am happy.


I also remember you stating Iran has 200,000 troops in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battlion25

Stryker1982 said:


> This whole statement has virtually no value at all. Basically you are telling me your desires than actually presenting a real world scenario of what is happening on the ground. It's called delusion and I know you are full of it. None of this has any basis in reality. It's especially hilarious because Egypt is actually a signatory to the NPT among other nations in the region and Turkey specifically for that matter is a signatory to a ton of nuclear related treaties. Also, who is to say Iran doesn't have them either? After all, their is conclusive proof that Iran had done the tests in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> *Their is no nuclear arms race. Not until Iran builds one. IF they build one.* their are several countries with nuclear programs, but only two countries with nuclear weapons programs and capability. I guess you are confused. Having civilian nuclear power plants doesn't suddenly make you a nuclear weapons country. as none of these countries have any sort of mastery of a nuclear fuel cycle at all, nor enrichment or reprocessing capabilities or the infrastructures that take several years to develop. Of course, especially slow when you are sanctioned and your currency is obliterated for trying. None of them even dare to go down this route.
> 
> I will concede that if Iran builds one and displays it publicly, I can see it happening, but they will not incur these heavy penalties because of speculation on whether or not Iran will build one. Not that it'll matter, because Iran would have a large headstart, and thousands of missiles already manufactured to mount them on. What is your point? I think you just want to write a feel good story for yourself because you are unhappy with the current state of things.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious that you are saying these exact words.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all the nations in the region. Israel is not only the most technologically superior but also in the most financially stable position as well. with global financial support, while Egypt for example relies on American money to prevent bankruptcy without any sanctions. The Americans can flip a switch and destroy their economy. Turkey is also not safe in this regard as well. You actually have to do something about Israel instead of doing what everyone else does, which is sit around redrawing the realities of the world in your mind about "how they will fall", meanwhile 70 years later...
> 
> 
> 
> Their is no nuclear proliferation yet and may never be. You can only write like this when you have no idea about the technicality of what it means to have a nuclear weapons program and you confuse your hopes with reality. You are a great story teller I must say. If it makes you happy in your parallel world you have created for yourself, then I am happy.
> 
> 
> I also remember you stating Iran has 200,000 troops in Syria.



I actully removed that post I thought it hit to close to home which is why I have withdrawn it. You are entitled to your opinion obviously and I respect that and I am not here to re-shape it. I am just saying that we are in that phase of Nuclear Profileration and the alarms have been sounded there is no going back now it is to late unless a military intervention occurs which will push back things decades and prolong Israel's precieved existence.

I disagree with the Israel angle from an objective point of view Israel is extremely weak forget about the bravado mann it is extremely weak as an entity by itself. The question is? do they even have technologically superiority today that is the question? They have only air-superiorty which can be made obsolote and taken out of the air other then that they will have to resort to conventional engagements which they don't have in technological advantage today hence they will run into an equal match in the conventional arena equally armed individuals who out-number them.

Example In 1v1 conflict today if you remove the nukes Azerbaijan is stronger than Israel militarily and I mean just one vs one conflict. The Azeris don't have disadvantage in the conventional arena technologically and have the ability to ground their f-35s. The Azeris are way more coveted fighters when it comes to the grity department meaning they outnumber them and are more hardy meaning if you put them both in a bag like cats the Azeris will come out on top and that is just one of the smaller states. Times change and things do change constantly in the world in some decades it happens quickly because humanity is just evovling fast technology in every sector from phones, Tv's to military etc etc and hard to keep track of that for most because it moves so fast.. Just like Lenin said before ''There are centuries where nothing happens and decades where centuries happen'' with a twist correction.

As far as Israel goes nobody has been concerned about them but it is NATO because a military action against them could trigger a NATO response this has been the main deterence just like another Taiwan situation and would be a miscalculation to assume otherwise but if that miscalculation balance was to change then it would be gone the day after that but first equalling NATO's power balance is key to shift the tie and it will make Israel a to expensive outpost to keep around hence they may sacrifice it themselves as last minute bargaining deal.

I actully think you are one of the more decent posters on all of PDF but There are many people on PDF who buy into hype or conspiracy but that is not how the world functions but the view point has to be pragmatic, constructive, precision and ground realities.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Battlion25 said:


> Example In 1v1 conflict today if you remove the nukes Azerbaijan is stronger than Israel militarily and I mean just one vs one conflict.


 Man, stop wasting bandwidth. And stop ruining the Iranian chill thread with such nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Dariush the Great said:


> Man, stop wasting bandwidth. And stop ruining the Iranian chill thread with such nonsense.



You are deep into that conspiracy theory stuff but I am not here to chellenge it.. You are allowed to keep it..


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> It seems the rabid Zionist regime attacked Syria again. It is strange that Syria never retaliate against Israel. I understand that will invite more strikes and weaken the positions of the Syrian state but one or two effective deterrent strikes directly on Israel will prevent further aggression, at the very least it will reduce their attacks. Just like what Iran did with Israel on the seas, a few attacks on Israeli ships ceased all attacks on Iranian interests on the open seas. Let the Zionist regime feel some pain, one or two devastating attacks will let the finger point them their place again. I think Russia is behind this, pressuring Syria not to respond. @SalarHaqq @Blue In Green what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrian air defenses respond to ‘Israeli aggression’ targeting port city – state media
> 
> 
> Syrian air defences were activated after the country’s principal port city of Latakia came under missile attack, sparking a major fire and resulting in significant damage to the port, Syria’s state media reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com



I think Russia's stance on Israeli attacks against Syrian/Iranian assets in Syria is to allow it to happen since they aren't really in a position to stop them in the first place. Russia's goals in Syria generally-to somewhat align with Iran's but don't completely line up and they would like to see Iran ousted from its current seat of influence in order to bolster their own foothold. Moreover, the Russian federation and the Zionist enclave share a strong economic/political bond that goes even deeper when blood-ties and culture are brought up. It's not in Russia's best interest to actively work against Israel since Israel holds a large amounts of sway in Russia itself (lest we forget the power of Russian-Jewish oligarchs). Russia isn't going to get itself more involved on the behalf of Iran/Hezbollah.

This on its own doesn't lay the entire blame on Russia as the cause of Israel's increasing *stand-off attacks* into Syrian territory though. What we do know is that Russian or Iranian assistance to the SyAAD has forced Israel to not penetrate Syrian air-space directly due to an increasingly effective (I guess?) AD network. IDF air-force is almost exclusively relying on stand-off munitions fired from the Mediterranean or Jordanian air-corridors in order to get at targets within Syria. But these areas fall well outside of Syria's AD grid. In order to get these attacks to stop, a drastic decision needs to be made by Syria/Hezbollah and Iran. They must (all three), conduct a comprehensive yet calculated retaliatory strike into Israel itself, knocking out enough infrastructure in order to send a resolute a message of "stop your attacks or we can take this to the next level". But Syria as a state is still relatively weak (we have the war to thanks for that) and they've lost their deterrent to Israel long-ago (chemical weapons stockpiles and BM stockpiles are more-or-less defunct, thanks Russia). Hezbollah is dealing with an increasingly unstable Lebanon that is coming under massive pressure from the West and its Arab lackeys. Which leaves Iran who seems to be happy just resupplying whatever is _'destroyed'._ Iran's position could be more passive to Israel's actions due the possible reality that for every shipment Israel hits, two or three get through to their destination. If this is the case (as Iran's overall passivity might point out to) then it is in Iran's best interest not to stir-up the bees nest too much.

On the other hand, we've always known that Iran's asset in Syria were going to subjected to this sort of occupational hazard since....well Syria is in Israel's backyard after all. And the IDF, specially the IDF Air-force is the best conventional Air-force in the region when it comes to capabilities and utilizing them effectively (practical implementation). They have the weapons, the training, the reconnaissance and intelligence gathering as well *** the Americans to back them up whenever needed. So going after targets was always going to be easy for them and Iran just isn't in any position to adequately defend them.

tl;dr: Russia doesn't wanna get further involved which leaves Iran, Syria and Hezbollah alone in this matter to deal with Israel. Whether or not they want to stop these attacks depends on if they view taking a huge escalatory risk as being worthwhile.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475788182474174471

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475912756968800257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475790355215880192
It should be noted that the IRGC has made tangible progress against Israeli assets on the high-seas as they did establish some sort of deterrent to Israel there. So there are some positives to be happy about. The Zionist entity isn't untouchable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> گفتم کره از شبیه سازیش خاطر جمع بوده و کل کار بدون مرکز شناخته شده پلوتونیوم بوده
> 
> همین جواب نصف سوالات شماست که به اراک گیر میدین
> 
> درسته تست هم کرده ولی پیداست برای فیوژن اماده بوده
> 
> تستش هیچوقت شکست نخورد
> 
> چین هم اگر اماده نبود سه ساله به فیوژن نمیرسید
> 
> ----
> راست میگی
> ولی
> اونها که گرفتند درگیر مسایل نفتی و سیاسی و خاص بودند
> نباید خارج رفت و وارد مسایل خاص شد


داری راجع به کدوم صحبت می‌کنی؟ فیوژن یا نه؟ کره شمالی از سال ۲۰۰۳ از ان پی تی خارج شد و ۲۰۰۶ اولین آزمایش شکافت هسته‌ای رو عمومی کرد. پس کره شمالی که قطعاً بدون آزمایش گرم شکافت هسته‌ای به فیوژن دست پیدا نکرده. چین و فرانسه و آمریکا و شوروی هم همینطور
اینی که یه کشوری بدون اینکه تکنولوژی سلاح شکافت رو بهش دست پیدا کرده باشه سراغ گداخت بره خیلی سخت قابل باور هست

تست اول کره شمالی کمتر از یک کیلوتن بوده. اکثراً تست رو شکست خورده می‌دونند

بیشتر کشورها بعد از ۳ تا ۵ سال از به دست پیدا کردن به شکافت معمولاً به گداخت هم دست پیدا می‌کنند. ولی مرحله اول رو باید انجام داده باشن که دیتاهاش رو داشته باشن. شکافت خودش یه کامپوننتی از سلاح‌های گرماهسته‌ای هست نمی‌شه حتی کامپوننت‌هات رو هم جدا جدا تست نکرده باشی و درست نشناسی و بعد انتظار داشته باشی همه چیز کار کنه

بعدش هم نیاز ایران سلاح بر پایه گداخت نیست. یه سلاحی که بوستر گداختی داشته باشه کافیه
همین که ایران یه سلاح ۱۰۰ کیلوتنی هم داشته باشه برای بازدارندگی کفایت می‌کنه

--------------------------

عباس عدالت تنها گناهش این بود که می‌رفت فعالیت مدنی می‌کرد که ایران رو تحریم نکنند و علیه ایران جنگ راه نندازن
یه چنین فردی رو باید جمهوری اسلامی ازش تقدیر هم بکنه. نه اینکه بدون مدرک چند ماه بندازتش تو داستان​


----------



## sha ah

*Iran orders crypto-mining ban to prevent winter blackouts*
_The ban is the second time this year that Iran ordered a shutdown of authorised cryptocurrency mining centres to ease the strain on the country’s power plants._









Iran orders crypto-mining ban to prevent winter blackouts


The ban, which will be in place until March 6, will free up 209 megawatts of power for household consumption.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## sha ah

*How Venezuela this year almost doubled its oil output*
_Petroleos de Venezuela, known as PDVSA, won help from small drilling firms by rolling over old debts and later obtaining steady supplies of a key diluent from Iran._









How Venezuela this year almost doubled its oil output


Whether Caracas can continue to ramp up production in 2022 is unclear.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Also:
> 
> " McKenzie has analyzed how a conflict with Iran might play out. “If they attack out of the blue, it would be a bloody war,” he told me. “We would be hurt very badly. We would win in the long run. But it would take a year.” Or potentially more, as the United States has learned in Afghanistan and Iraq. And a full-scale military campaign by Israel or the U.S. would almost certainly trigger a regional war on multiple fronts. Iran is better armed and its military and political powerbrokers more hard-line than at any time in its modern history. The nuclear deal could be just the beginning—and the easier part of the Iran challenge for an eighth American President. ♦ "
> 
> With regards to the "Hundred missiles" that could reach Israel. I am somehow not really convinced by this number which makes me cautious about believing the rest of his quotes.



"With regards to the "Hundred missiles" that could reach Israel. I am somehow not really convinced by this number which makes me cautious about believing the rest of his quotes." --

He is deliberately misguiding the viewers into a false-sense of security on behalf of Israel, these Pro-Zionist types always have to keep up Israel's "invincibility" facade somehow, so them saying 'hundreds' is pretty par-for-course in order to degrade the Iranian threat and bolster Israel's image. It's well known that Iran possess thousands of Q-BM/BMs (along side long-range cruise missiles and drones) that can reach well into Israel and decimate their civilian/military infrastructure. 

Don't think much of it.

@PeeD and others can attest to this reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

*Overmatch*

According to the US Army the definition of overmatch is "the concept where my (insert lethality system here) can willfully and without prejudice or luck defeat your (insert your protective system here)."[4]

According to Raytheon overmatch is a verb which means "to defeat threats at every level – strategic, tactical and technological."

According to Ben Barry "overmatch is a very polite, clinical way of saying could be defeated.”

McKenzie said Iranian missiles have reached overmatch.


QWECXZ said:


> داری راجع به کدوم صحبت می‌کنی؟ فیوژن یا نه؟ کره شمالی از سال ۲۰۰۳ از ان پی تی خارج شد و ۲۰۰۶ اولین آزمایش شکافت هسته‌ای رو عمومی کرد. پس کره شمالی که قطعاً بدون آزمایش گرم شکافت هسته‌ای به فیوژن دست پیدا نکرده. چین و فرانسه و آمریکا و شوروی هم همینطور
> اینی که یه کشوری بدون اینکه تکنولوژی سلاح شکافت رو بهش دست پیدا کرده باشه سراغ گداخت بره خیلی سخت قابل باور هست
> 
> تست اول کره شمالی کمتر از یک کیلوتن بوده. اکثراً تست رو شکست خورده می‌دونند
> 
> بیشتر کشورها بعد از ۳ تا ۵ سال از به دست پیدا کردن به شکافت معمولاً به گداخت هم دست پیدا می‌کنند. ولی مرحله اول رو باید انجام داده باشن که دیتاهاش رو داشته باشن. شکافت خودش یه کامپوننتی از سلاح‌های گرماهسته‌ای هست نمی‌شه حتی کامپوننت‌هات رو هم جدا جدا تست نکرده باشی و درست نشناسی و بعد انتظار داشته باشی همه چیز کار کنه
> 
> بعدش هم نیاز ایران سلاح بر پایه گداخت نیست. یه سلاحی که بوستر گداختی داشته باشه کافیه
> همین که ایران یه سلاح ۱۰۰ کیلوتنی هم داشته باشه برای بازدارندگی کفایت می‌کنه
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> عباس عدالت تنها گناهش این بود که می‌رفت فعالیت مدنی می‌کرد که ایران رو تحریم نکنند و علیه ایران جنگ راه نندازن
> یه چنین فردی رو باید جمهوری اسلامی ازش تقدیر هم بکنه. نه اینکه بدون مدرک چند ماه بندازتش تو داستان​



نکته ظریفتر اینهاست

چین چطور سه ساله به فیوژن رسید ولی امریکا و شوروی تقریبا ده ساله

پاکستان چطور تست اولش بوست داشت و بهترین تست اولی بود که ما میشناسیم

کره همه تستهاش جواب داد و تست اول مقدار کمی مواد داشته فقط

چین و پاکستان و کره دقیقا امریکا نبودند و ایران هم دقیقا کره نخواهد بود

نقشه گرما هسته ای بدون پلوتونیوم کره از کجا اومده
فکرشو بکن
نقشه چینی نیست
کره ایه

گذشته با اینده ربط داره ولی کاملا شبیه نیست

من دنبال زیر ساخت و مواد اولیه فراوانم و شما دنبال نتایج فوری

به نظر من اونچه شما میخواهید نشون بدید اظهر من الشمس ه برای افرادی مثل جفری لویس

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

تایملاین تو برای کره شمالی

ورود به برجام
خروج از برجام و آژانس در سال ۲۰۰۳
ازمایش فیشن در سال ۲۰۰۶
ازمایش فیوژن در سال ۲۰۱۶ و ۲۰۱۷
-----------------------
یادت رفته کره شمالی در سال ۲۰۰۰ به روسیه گفت بمب رو ساخته
سورس هم غربی ه
--------------------------
تایملاین من

ساخت کلیه مراحل بمب و اماده کردن چند بمب
شروع زرادخانه
ورود به برجام های متعدد و خروج
تکمیل زیرساخت و مواد اولیه
اطلاع به روسیه در سال ۲۰۰۰
تقویت زرادخانه
خروج از آژانس در ۲۰۰۳
انتظار برای برجام متفاوت
تقویت زرادخانه
ناامیدی و ازمایش محدود و نمایشی فیشن ۲۰۰۶
انتظار برای برجام بهتر
تقویت زرادخانه
ناامیدی با ترامپ و ازمایش فیوژن قدرتی ۲۰۱۶ و ۲۰۱۷
انتظار برای برجام بهتر

برجام و زرادخانه پابه پای هم پیش رفته


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475841251794685955


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran is home to one of the largest Christian communities in the Middle east. Merry Christmas to all Christian Iranians.

Here is the Christmas celebrations in Isfahan (Vanak cathedral).

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

News of supposed Russian SU35 sale to Iran is doing the rounds again. It seems that editors and commentators also do not have any geostrategic understanding.

Anyway if the Russians end up selling Iran the SU35S jets i will personally lobby for unbanning @Falcon29 from the Iranian chill thread.









Su-35: Russia's Best Non-Stealth Fighter Could Be Headed to Iran


The Sukhoi Su-35S is based on the Su-27M that was introduced in the late 1980s. The Su-27M was supposed to favorably challenge the F-15 Eagle and the F-14 Tomcat.




www.19fortyfive.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Interesting news..(is this related to that MOU with china!!! or may be to do with India and chabahar !!! or part of their Belt project!! not sure how to read this!)

*China is opening a consulate in Iran's Bandar Abbas port.


موافقت دولت با گشایش سرکنسولگری چین در شهر بندرعباس*

هیئت دولت به پیشنهاد وزارت امور خارجه و به استناد ماده واحده قانون کنوانسیون وین درباره روابط کنسولی، با صدور مجوز برای گشایش سرکنسولگری جمهوری خلق چین در شهر بندرعباس با رعایت عمل متقابل و سایر قوانین و مقررات مربوط موافقت کرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia is unwilling to give Turkey software codes or technology transfers for the S-400. The deal to purchase a 2nd batch of S-400 is now up in the air. Russia is being cautious since Turkey recently sold it's Bayraktar drones to Ukraine.

So Turkey basically forfeited it's F-35 deposit by purchasing the S-400. Erdogan recently tried to use the deposit from the deal to purchase dozens of F-16s but the US seems unwilling to give up the deposit.

This is what happens when you try to have your cake and eat it too. This is just terrible diplomacy. This mess along with Erdogan's insistence on lowering the inflation rate has been a disaster for Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Russia is unwilling to give Turkey software codes or technology transfers for the S-400. The deal to purchase a 2nd batch of S-400 is now up in the air. Russia is being cautious since Turkey recently sold it's Bayraktar drones to Ukraine.
> 
> So Turkey basically forfeited it's F-35 deposit by purchasing the S-400. Erdogan recently tried to use the deposit from the deal to purchase dozens of F-16s but the US seems unwilling to give up the deposit.
> 
> This is what happens when you try to have your cake and eat it too. This is just terrible diplomacy. This mess along with Erdogan's insistence on lowering the inflation rate has been a disaster for Turkey.


Just wanted to clarify some thing about ToT in general because it may have different meaning for some people...At least from my experience in the Western defence industries that no source code will be given to any ToT customer..All that relates to Software ToT is what is called "Interface Control Doucument" or ICD...ICDs allow customers to hook up their own equipment or systems to the systems they buy with a ToT..it includes the communication Protocols, timmings and "messages" That the "host" will accept from outside..or gives to the outside...Many of the large systems heavy on the software codes such as AD or radars have legacy codes that are even hard for the original equipment supplier to open up..remember if you change a single code in such a system you need to qualify the entire software through tests... a very expensive task.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Well as part of the original deal, Russia and Turkey were supposed to co produce the 2nd batch of the S-400 and I believe that Turkey was supposed to receive the software codes. However there is likely a stipulation within the contract that if the buyer nation endangers the national security of the supplier nation in any way then the software codes will not be provided. 

This is what has happened with Turkey, as Turkey is supplying Ukraine with Bayraktar drones and is on the side of Ukraine when it comes to the issues of Donbas and Crimea. If Russia were to supply Turkey with the software codes, then Turkey could hypothetically hand them over to Ukraine. 

This becomes especially relevant in regards to the Bayraktar drones since Russia has recently deployed air defenses right by its border with Ukraine. If Ukraine were to gain access to the S-400 software codes then it could in theory assist them in using Bayraktar drones on Russian targets.

Of course, at the end of the day, the S-400 batteries sold to Turkey are export variants, however Russia has not deployed the S-500 yet and the S-400 will still remain their most potent air defense system for some time to come. Aside from the software codes and technology transfers, all the vital spare parts will be supplied by Russia and the vital maintenance must be done by Russian technicians. 

In regards to the nuclear plants that Russia is set to build for Turkey, it's a similar deal. The plants will be run by Russian experts and all the fissile material will be removed by the Russians on a consistent basis. 

Initially Turkey chose to purchase the S-400 because they could not agree on a favorable price for the Patriot SAM and the US was unwilling to share technology transfers under any circumstances. Yes the S-400 did end up being cheaper, but realistically the CAATSA sanctions imposed on Turkey by the west made the S-400 deal several times more costly than simply purchasing the Patriot batteries. 

With the fact that Turkey lost out on the F-35 and the fact that the US is now refusing to give Turkey their deposit back, even unwilling to put the deposit towards a larger F-16 purchase, Erdogan pretty much shot himself in the foot. Of course the failed coup, which many believe was sponsored by the CIA/Mossad, did contribute towards Erdogans ultimate decision to purchase the S-400, however by doing so Erdogan pretty much burned both his bridges. 

Turkey now finds itself in a similar situation regarding its tank program, which is effectively stuck in the mud. Now Turkey has had to put the Altay turret onto old Leopard 2 hulls because the Altay still lacks an engine. At the moment Turkey is looking to purchase motors from Ukraine however Ukraine is already behind on its outstanding commitments to deliver T-84 tanks to Thailand. Now with the threat of a war with Russia looming large, it seems very unlikely that Ukraine would be willing to go through with such a deal.

As far as fighter jets are concerned. Turkey has now teamed up with Pakistan and Azerbaijan to produce a 5th generation fighter jet, but it remains to be seen how that's even possible. Turkey and Pakistan are both economically in dire straits. Azerbaijan on the other hand cannot afford to fund such a program by itself.

Turkey recently tried to purchase dozens of F-16s from the US along with 80 modernization kits. Turkey obviously can't even modernize its F-16s or reverse engineer the F-16 and build a viable 4th generation fighter jet. Pakistan has the JF-17, which is a poor mans F-16, but that was built with help from China. Without help from China it's extremely unlikely that Turkey, Pakistan, Azerbaijan can build a 5th generation fighter jet out of thin air. 

Another theory floating around regarding the S-400 deal is that with the massive devaluation of Turkeys currency recently, that Turkey really cannot afford to give up precious foreign currency reserves at this point in time. Therefore to save face, perhaps Turkey is bringing up various issues simply to stall the deal and save face until the economy stabilizes. 

At the end of the day, Erdogans impulsive decision making regarding the S-400/Patriot F-35/F-16/Altay are an excellent reference on how a middle power with regional / global ambitions should not conduct diplomacy. While trying to play both sides in an attempt to garner the maximum benefit, Erdogan has effectively shot himself in the foot, with nowhere to go as he has burnt all of his bridges to both east and west. However in the end, how this tragic comedy will play out, remains to be seen.



aryobarzan said:


> Just wanted to clarify some thing about ToT in general because it may have different meaning for some people...At least from my experience in the Western defence industries that no source code will be given to any ToT customer..All that relates to Software ToT is what is called "Interface Control Doucument" or ICD...ICDs allow customers to hook up their own equipment or systems to the systems they buy with a ToT..it includes the communication Protocols, timmings and "messages" That the "host" will accept from outside..or gives to the outside...Many of the large systems heavy on the software codes such as AD or radars have legacy codes that are even hard for the original equipment supplier to open up..remember if you change a single code in such a system you need to qualify the entire software through tests... a very expensive task.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Anyway if the Russians end up selling Iran the SU35S jets i will personally lobby for unbanning @Falcon29 from the Iranian chill thread.


🤪😀 اون وقت باید لابی کنیم خودت رو از تاپیک بن کنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## sha ah

*Iran imposes restrictions on unvaccinated in new COVID plan*
_Iran announces a new COVID-19 plan that will limit some public spaces to those with a digital pass showing they have been fully vaccinated._









Iran imposes restrictions on unvaccinated in new COVID plan


Iran announces a new COVID-19 plan that will limit some public spaces to those with a vaccine digital pass.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> داری راجع به کدوم صحبت می‌کنی؟ فیوژن یا نه؟ کره شمالی از سال ۲۰۰۳ از ان پی تی خارج شد و ۲۰۰۶ اولین آزمایش شکافت هسته‌ای رو عمومی کرد. پس کره شمالی که قطعاً بدون آزمایش گرم شکافت هسته‌ای به فیوژن دست پیدا نکرده. چین و فرانسه و آمریکا و شوروی هم همینطور
> اینی که یه کشوری بدون اینکه تکنولوژی سلاح شکافت رو بهش دست پیدا کرده باشه سراغ گداخت بره خیلی سخت قابل باور هست
> 
> تست اول کره شمالی کمتر از یک کیلوتن بوده. اکثراً تست رو شکست خورده می‌دونند
> 
> بیشتر کشورها بعد از ۳ تا ۵ سال از به دست پیدا کردن به شکافت معمولاً به گداخت هم دست پیدا می‌کنند. ولی مرحله اول رو باید انجام داده باشن که دیتاهاش رو داشته باشن. شکافت خودش یه کامپوننتی از سلاح‌های گرماهسته‌ای هست نمی‌شه حتی کامپوننت‌هات رو هم جدا جدا تست نکرده باشی و درست نشناسی و بعد انتظار داشته باشی همه چیز کار کنه
> 
> بعدش هم نیاز ایران سلاح بر پایه گداخت نیست. یه سلاحی که بوستر گداختی داشته باشه کافیه
> همین که ایران یه سلاح ۱۰۰ کیلوتنی هم داشته باشه برای بازدارندگی کفایت می‌کنه
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> عباس عدالت تنها گناهش این بود که می‌رفت فعالیت مدنی می‌کرد که ایران رو تحریم نکنند و علیه ایران جنگ راه نندازن
> یه چنین فردی رو باید جمهوری اسلامی ازش تقدیر هم بکنه. نه اینکه بدون مدرک چند ماه بندازتش تو داستان​



قسمت سوم

تست فیشن به تنهایی بازدارنده تهدید نظامی نیست

زرادخانه متناسب بازدازنده هست ولی تست فیشن تنها بازدارنده نیست

امریکا چین و کره و حتی هند رو شدیدا تهدید نظامی کرده اون هم پس از تست فیشن


نمونه


----------



## sha ah

Russia’s new S-550 air-defense system rolled out – TASS


Russia’s new S-550 air defense system, said to be capable of hitting high-altitude spacecraft and missiles, including hypersonic types, has passed trials and is already in service, TASS has reported.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Russia’s new S-550 air-defense system rolled out – TASS
> 
> 
> Russia’s new S-550 air defense system, said to be capable of hitting high-altitude spacecraft and missiles, including hypersonic types, has passed trials and is already in service, TASS has reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com



Propganda.

You cannot intercept hit a HGV. Sure Hal Solemani type missiles which are hypersonic in nature you have a formidable chance but not HGV.

A true HGV does not have discernible path. Thus interceptor would bleed so much energy trying to reach the HGV and its countermeasures that it would fail.

Not to mention most HGVs would avoid major radar zones similar to how Iranian CMs avoided radar zones when they hit Saudi oil facility.

Right now HGVs have no defense. Of course world militaries won’t say that, but at this point in time if Russia fired 3 nuclear HGVs at the USA mainland, all 3 would make impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

sha ah said:


> Some quotes from the article
> 
> "Trump dismissed the suffering at Al Asad. “I heard they had headaches,” he told reporters. Two years later, many of those at Al Asad are still experiencing profound memory, vision, and hearing losses. One died by suicide in October. Eighty have been awarded Purple Hearts."
> 
> "Iran’s missile program “is much more advanced than Pakistan’s,” Uzi Rubin, the first head of Israel’s Missile Defense Organization, told me. Experts compare Iran with North Korea, which helped seed Tehran’s program in the nineteen-eighties. Some of Iran’s missiles are superior to Pyongyang’s, Jeffrey Lewis, of the Middlebury Institute of International Studies at Monterey, told me. Experts believe that North Korea may now be importing Iranian missile technology."
> 
> "The Islamic Republic has thousands of ballistic missiles, according to U.S. intelligence assessments. They can reach as far as thirteen hundred miles in any direction—deep into India and China to the east; high into Russia to the north; to Greece and other parts of Europe to the west; and as far south as Ethiopia, in the Horn of Africa. About a hundred missiles could reach Israel."



That is why the Americans are now transferring runway damage repair technologies to Israel. The threat has become so real for them, that they already expect much of their runways being plummeted by drones and missiles in case of war.









US, Israel Army Engineers Test New Runway Damage Repair Technologies


The US Army and Air Force recently conducted training with engineers from the Israeli Air Force to test new runway damage repair technologies.




www.thedefensepost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

امریکا داره دوباره رکورد کرونا رو میشکونه
امریکایی ها واکسن نمیزنند

این مواقع دیگه خبری از آمار واکسیناسیون ایران و ابتلا در ایران در گزارشات غربی ها نیست​


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Stryker1982

I have the Command: Modern Operations simulator if anyone is interested in testing something.


Surenas said:


> That is why the Americans are now transferring runway damage repair technologies to Israel. The threat has become so real for them, that they already expect much of their runways being plummeted by drones and missiles in case of war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US, Israel Army Engineers Test New Runway Damage Repair Technologies
> 
> 
> The US Army and Air Force recently conducted training with engineers from the Israeli Air Force to test new runway damage repair technologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedefensepost.com


More than damaging runways, it goes to show you need to target the personnel as well. After all, you can't operate an airbase without people. Therefore all known shelters in an airbase must be targeted. Just being logical here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Israel’s $3bn plan to strike Iran revealed


The Israeli military has reportedly drawn up several scenarios to strike Iranian targets, but warned the government that the outcomes of such actions – or their effects on Tehran’s nuclear program – were difficult to predict.




www.rt.com





"Additionally, the IDF noted that Iran had expanded its air-defense array in recent years, which would complicate incoming airstrikes. They claimed that Tehran has also significantly increased its long-range missile arsenal – to the point where it can allegedly hit any point in Israel with ease."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476479158255439875




__





Some 2,700 COVID Patients in Iran’s ICUs - Society/Culture news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Of the patients diagnosed with the coronavirus infection in Iran, more than 2,700 are in the intensive care units of hospitals.




www.tasnimnews.com













Iran bars travellers from Western Europe over Omicron – latest updates


Covid-19 has infected more than 279M people and killed over 5.4M worldwide. Here are some of the latest coronavirus-related developments:




www.trtworld.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Dariush the Great said:


> Anyway if the Russians end up selling Iran the SU35S jets i will personally lobby for unbanning @Falcon29 from the Iranian chill thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-35: Russia's Best Non-Stealth Fighter Could Be Headed to Iran
> 
> 
> The Sukhoi Su-35S is based on the Su-27M that was introduced in the late 1980s. The Su-27M was supposed to favorably challenge the F-15 Eagle and the F-14 Tomcat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.19fortyfive.com


I always thought you were nicer and more forgiving on PDF than me, and this might prove it. I've set falcon 29 to ignore ever since he biasedly claimed Hamas made all their weapons in their last war with Israel even though we know Iran made that happen. I will never forgive him for that, but i am happy he exposed himself then, so i could put him IN HIS RIGHT BUCKET. done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> Russia is unwilling to give Turkey software codes or technology transfers for the S-400. The deal to purchase a 2nd batch of S-400 is now up in the air. Russia is being cautious since Turkey recently sold it's Bayraktar drones to Ukraine.
> 
> So Turkey basically forfeited it's F-35 deposit by purchasing the S-400. Erdogan recently tried to use the deposit from the deal to purchase dozens of F-16s but the US seems unwilling to give up the deposit.
> 
> This is what happens when you try to have your cake and eat it too. This is just terrible diplomacy. This mess along with Erdogan's insistence on lowering the inflation rate has been a disaster for Turkey.


Yup...this seems like a Russian sneaky game - tempt Turkey with "juicy offers" like S400 to cause Turkey have rifts with NATO, then disable them, so the stranded Turkey has something - S400s, but they wont work, and it cant get much high tech from US , like F35. 

TURKEY looks Stranded imo - cant get any high tech military stuff from Russia or US. lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

I have the Command: Modern Operations game if you guys wanted to try to simulate something








Just screwing around. @Sainthood 101 Feel like u might be interested as well.

*Defender: *
David Sling -> North of Haifa x128 available to fire SAMs
Arrow 2 -> North of Tel Aviv x48 available to fire SAMs
Arrow 3 -> South of Tel Aviv x48 available to fire SAMs
PAC 2 GEM -> Dimona x48 available to fire SAMs
Iron Dome is also at Dimona but it won't be useful.

Keep in mind, the batteries have multiple TELs with ready to fire missiles, if the missiles are depleted from the TEL, it takes a bit of time to reload. Example: The Arrow-3
Arrow-3 has 4 TELs with 6 ready to fire missiles per TEL -> 24 ready to fire immediately, the remaining 24 (leaving a total of 48) are then reloaded onto the TELs for more firing, but their is a penalty as it takes time for the loading process.

*Attacker*: Fateh-110B -> 6 South Lebanon, 6 Bekaa Valley, 12 in Syria -> x24 ready to fire.
12 Missiles are fired from Lebanon, 3 minutes later 12 are fired from Syria.

Because of the seriousness of the defense, I've allowed the PAC 2 GEM weapons release authorization to 3 SAMs per incoming missile, as opposed to the standard 2 SAMs per incoming missile that will be used for the other AD batteries.

*Run 1:*

EXPENDITURES:
------------------
6x Stunner
24x Arrow 3
2x Arrow 2
23x MIM-104E Patriot PAC-2 GEM+

EXPENDITURES:
------------------
24x Fateh-110/3 A-110B [450kg HE Conventional]

*Result*: (3 of 24) were able to impact the site.
Whole operation lasted 10 minutes. The reloading process for the Arrow-3 would take 30 mins in the simulation.

Arrow-2, basically useless due to the David Sling position North of Haifa, and also because it's overall position is very bad for defending Dimona, and is positioned to defend Tel Aviv instead, so the Arrow-2 was not useful, and the Arrow-3 and PAC GEM were the heavy lifters.
Radars immediately detected the missile launches including the Green Pine I put in the desert.
The IADS operates automatically and with a very high degree of complexity, I feel like if I was in manual control of the IADS, I would've shifted more weight onto the David Sling, instead of putting the burden on the Arrow-3 which I needed to use conservatively. Once the Fateh's in North Lebanon and Syria climbed to high altitude the Sling was not useful. Besides that, the simulation is very complex, so much so that BAE systems in the UK have acquired this platform for simulation purposes, of course they are given a special version not available to us noobs.

If I fired another 6 missiles, the defenses would be completely depleted until the next reload period. Basically, any missiles fired within the next 20 mins would've been a guaranteed hit until this window closes. It in many ways made me think about how it would not be too difficult to fire a ton of cheap missiles, with weak guidance towards to site to force the TELs to deplete and then wave the good missiles between reload periods.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xerxes22

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Houthis seem to be expanding south east, towards Shabwa, with several ballistic missiles hitting vital targets. They have effectively opened up another front/pocket in the war.

*Deaths and injuries were caused by Houthi missile strikes targeting Khamuma camp in Lower Markh in Shabwa governorate*









Deaths and injuries were caused by Houthi missile strikes targeting Khamuma camp in Lower Markh in Shabwa governorate Shabwah - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Deaths and injuries were caused by Houthi missile strikes targeting Khamuma camp in Lower Markh in Shabwa governorate. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





*Shabwa: Houthi militia bombed a camp for giants in Markha with a ballistic missile*









Shabwa: Houthi militia bombed a camp for giants in Markha with a ballistic missile Shabwa - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Shabwa: Houthi militia bombed a camp for giants in Markha with a ballistic missile. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





*Yemeni sources: 7 soldiers of the Amaliqa forces were killed and 10 wounded in targeting a Yemeni army camp in Shabwa*









Yemeni sources: 7 soldiers of the Amaliqa forces were killed and 10 wounded in targeting a Yemeni army camp in Shabwa Shabwah - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Yemeni sources: 7 soldiers of the Amaliqa forces were killed and 10 wounded in targeting a Yemeni army camp in Shabwa. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





*Huge explosion rocked the city of Ataq, the capital of Shabwah governorate. Local source says a Houthi ballistic hit Ataq airport after arrival of Saudi-led coalition forces.*









Huge explosion rocked the city of Ataq, the capital of Shabwah governorate. Local source says a Houthi ballistic hit Ataq airport after arrival of Saudi-led coalition forces. Photo credit: Majd Ibrahim Ataq, Shabwah Governorate - Interactive map of Y


Huge explosion rocked the city of Ataq, the capital of Shabwah governorate. Local source says a Houthi ballistic hit Ataq airport after arrival of Saudi-led coalition forces. Photo credit: Majd Ibrahim. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> I have the Command: Modern Operations game if you guys wanted to try to simulate something
> 
> View attachment 804802
> 
> 
> 
> Just screwing around. @Sainthood 101 Feel like u might be interested as well.
> 
> *Defender: *
> David Sling -> North of Haifa x128 available to fire SAMs
> Arrow 2 -> North of Tel Aviv x48 available to fire SAMs
> Arrow 3 -> South of Tel Aviv x48 available to fire SAMs
> PAC 2 GEM -> Dimona x48 available to fire SAMs
> Iron Dome is also at Dimona but it won't be useful.
> 
> Keep in mind, the batteries have multiple TELs with ready to fire missiles, if the missiles are depleted from the TEL, it takes a bit of time to reload. Example: The Arrow-3
> Arrow-3 has 4 TELs with 6 ready to fire missiles per TEL -> 24 ready to fire immediately, the remaining 24 (leaving a total of 48) are then reloaded onto the TELs for more firing, but their is a penalty as it takes time for the loading process.
> 
> *Attacker*: Fateh-110B -> 6 South Lebanon, 6 Bekaa Valley, 12 in Syria -> x24 ready to fire.
> 12 Missiles are fired from Lebanon, 3 minutes later 12 are fired from Syria.
> 
> Because of the seriousness of the defense, I've allowed the PAC 2 GEM weapons release authorization to 3 SAMs per incoming missile, as opposed to the standard 2 SAMs per incoming missile that will be used for the other AD batteries.
> 
> *Run 1:*
> 
> EXPENDITURES:
> ------------------
> 6x Stunner
> 24x Arrow 3
> 2x Arrow 2
> 23x MIM-104E Patriot PAC-2 GEM+
> 
> EXPENDITURES:
> ------------------
> 24x Fateh-110/3 A-110B [450kg HE Conventional]
> 
> *Result*: (3 of 24) were able to impact the site.
> Whole operation lasted 10 minutes. The reloading process for the Arrow-3 would take 30 mins in the simulation.
> 
> Arrow-2, basically useless due to the David Sling position North of Haifa, and also because it's overall position is very bad for defending Dimona, and is positioned to defend Tel Aviv instead, so the Arrow-2 was not useful, and the Arrow-3 and PAC GEM were the heavy lifters.
> Radars immediately detected the missile launches including the Green Pine I put in the desert.
> The IADS operates automatically and with a very high degree of complexity, I feel like if I was in manual control of the IADS, I would've shifted more weight onto the David Sling, instead of putting the burden on the Arrow-3 which I needed to use conservatively. Once the Fateh's in North Lebanon and Syria climbed to high altitude the Sling was not useful. Besides that, the simulation is very complex, so much so that BAE systems in the UK have acquired this platform for simulation purposes, of course they are given a special version not available to us noobs.
> 
> If I fired another 6 missiles, the defenses would be completely depleted until the next reload period. Basically, any missiles fired within the next 20 mins would've been a guaranteed hit until this window closes. It in many ways made me think about how it would not be too difficult to fire a ton of cheap missiles, with weak guidance towards to site to force the TELs to deplete and then wave the good missiles between reload periods.



"If I fired another 6 missiles, the defenses would be completely depleted until the next reload period. Basically, any missiles fired within the next 20 mins would've been a guaranteed hit until this window closes. It in many ways made me think about how it would not be too difficult to fire a ton of cheap missiles, with weak guidance towards to site to force the TELs to deplete and then wave the good missiles between reload periods." --

Thanks for putting in the effort to set up this scenario within the game simulation!!

I think it's almost a guarantee that Iran's missile-firing regime would include the use of several waves, with the first wave being comprised of cheaper "expendable" weapons and the latter waves encompassing the most advanced systems (cruise, drone and ballistic). IRGC-AEROSPACE force's target bank would need to almost certainly include the targeting of personnel as well. As simply hitting their infrastructure isn't enough given the gravity of the situation.

The strike needs to send a crippling blow both to Israel's leadership at the tactical level coupled with destroying critical infrastructure so they think twice about further escalation.

Thank you again for going through the trouble of setting that simulation up!! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Randoms from Iran for the final day of 2021..Happy new 2022 to everyone.





City of Sanandaj,,Capital of Kurdistan








Famous Iranian village of "masoleh" this winter.









Do not mess with Iran...or you will have to deal with the guy above and below!!





Old Iranian car lines up and I find the poster interesting. Hope they update it.





and some other type of line-up!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Stryker1982 said:


> I have the Command: Modern Operations game if you guys wanted to try to simulate something


I think better approach will be to use best of the best first to sabotage Israeli air bases and naval bases in pre emptive strike.
You will give too much time to IAF and IN to take out Iranian strategic locations by sending cheap missiles in first wave.

Lets imagine a future scenario where :
Iran launches its best sub sonic or supersonic missiles from air (Su 35 carrying long range Scalp type missiles) ground (Ballistic Missiles)and sae ( submarine) on air and naval bases. This will destroy a lot of Israeli air and naval assets. The left over can be handled by Su35 and ground air defences.

This can be carried out given that Iran has cruise missiles that can evade radar and defence systems. 

We are here discussing a scenario where cost of war for Iran should be lesser than Israel by at least five times.

But
A full scale war should be avoided. Because there are more iranians to die than Israelis.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee




----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> "If I fired another 6 missiles, the defenses would be completely depleted until the next reload period. Basically, any missiles fired within the next 20 mins would've been a guaranteed hit until this window closes. It in many ways made me think about how it would not be too difficult to fire a ton of cheap missiles, with weak guidance towards to site to force the TELs to deplete and then wave the good missiles between reload periods." --
> 
> Thanks for putting in the effort to set up this scenario within the game simulation!!
> 
> I think it's almost a guarantee that Iran's missile-firing regime would include the use of several waves, with the first wave being comprised of cheaper "expendable" weapons and the latter waves encompassing the most advanced systems (cruise, drone and ballistic). IRGC-AEROSPACE force's target bank would need to almost certainly include the targeting of personnel as well. As simply hitting their infrastructure isn't enough given the gravity of the situation.
> 
> The strike needs to send a crippling blow both to Israel's leadership at the tactical level coupled with destroying critical infrastructure so they think twice about further escalation.
> 
> Thank you again for going through the trouble of setting that simulation up!! Much appreciated!


I added another 6 missiles, and got 10 impacts, at which point the 6 added missiles basically cruised by without interruption. The Arrow-3s were the biggest problem, but even they sometimes missed the target, especially the PAC-2 GEM. The airdefenses of course are very good, but it can also be stressed quite rapidly, but to me it appears like it's really all about flawless execution and tactics. Wave after Wave in short order. No chance for any defender, made me question a bit about the viability of missile defense in general. Especially with a 2 interceptor to 1 incoming ratio, you are always at a disadvantage. I think it really only works well against a poorer country who cannot produce many missiles or has a few of them, but no against someone with thousands up thousands. At this point it's really about volume/rate of fire and how easily you can fire wave on wave. Disruption of this process would give time for air defense to reload. 

I'm trying to model their AD network as best as I can with the best open source materials available, to get the most realistic experience. I'll be able to do it very soon cause I found some posts about fixed AD position in Israel and their coordinates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Speaks a lot:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Lets imagine a future scenario where :
> Iran launches its best sub sonic or supersonic missiles from air (Su 35 carrying long range Scalp type missiles) ground (Ballistic Missiles)and sae ( submarine) on air and naval bases. This will destroy a lot of Israeli air and naval assets. The left over can be handled by Su35 and ground air defences.



You must be joking? How do you suppose Iranian jets will get there. And secondly, Iran does not have SU-35's. Iran might as well use its F-22's to achieve the same goal.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

They will get it very soon.
My point was that best of best should be used first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

thetutle said:


> You must be joking? How do you suppose Iranian jets will get there. And secondly, Iran does not have SU-35's. Iran might as well use its F-22's to achieve the same goal.


I mean they can get su-35 as Russia and Iran are close
And it's a hypothetical situation too


----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> This becomes especially relevant in regards to the Bayraktar drones since Russia has recently deployed air defenses right by its border with Ukraine. If Ukraine were to gain access to the S-400 software codes then it could in theory assist them in using Bayraktar drones on Russian targets.



Are Bayraktars prevented form destroying modern Russian air defences now? Ask the Armenians. The only thing that could stop the Bayraktars are probably the Russian Airforce, which the Armenians didn't have or couldn't deploy. Russians could sue their aircraft to eliminate bayraktars but at what cost? Ukrnains air defence will slow them down. Karabakh war has show the limitation of Air defence systems. But so did the Iranian attacks on Saudi oil facilities.These things are next to useless against drones and cruise missiles. And in a world where an AA missile costs less than a drone, you can see the problem. 



sha ah said:


> Yes the S-400 did end up being cheaper, but realistically the CAATSA sanctions imposed on Turkey by the west made the S-400 deal several times more costly than simply purchasing the Patriot batteries.



Turkey doesn't want Patriots. They are useless at shooting down NATO aircraft because use US has the source codes and because their Friend or Foe ID systems. Turkey wants to be able to shoot down French and Greek Aircraft. Maybe Israeli Aircraft. Patriots dont provide this capability. 



sha ah said:


> With the fact that Turkey lost out on the F-35 and the fact that the US is now refusing to give Turkey their deposit back, even unwilling to put the deposit towards a larger F-16 purchase, Erdogan pretty much shot himself in the foot.



Erdogan saved his country tens of billions on Aircraft which would not help turkey fight any future conflict. Its a great aircraft but it needs constant US servicing and updates and can only be used on targets that the US approves. Turkey wants to be able to Bomb who it wants, the it wants. F16-s produced and upgraded in Turkey are better for this. 



sha ah said:


> Of course the failed coup, which many believe was sponsored by the CIA/Mossad, did contribute towards Erdogans ultimate decision to purchase the S-400, however by doing so Erdogan pretty much burned both his bridges.



Erdogan is Pursuing an independent path, it is inevitable that he will burn bridges, but Turey has decided to become an independent country that makes its own decisions, and that the price you have to pay. 



sha ah said:


> As far as fighter jets are concerned. Turkey has now teamed up with Pakistan and Azerbaijan to produce a 5th generation fighter jet, but it remains to be seen how that's even possible. Turkey and Pakistan are both economically in dire straits. Azerbaijan on the other hand cannot afford to fund such a program by itself.



Good. They have to try. 



sha ah said:


> Without help from China it's extremely unlikely that Turkey, Pakistan, Azerbaijan can build a 5th generation fighter jet out of thin air.



If 320 million people can't produce a modern fighter jet, they dont deserve a modern figure jet. 



sha ah said:


> Another theory floating around regarding the S-400 deal is that with the massive devaluation of Turkeys currency recently, that Turkey really cannot afford to give up precious foreign currency reserves at this point in time.



Turkey probably already has all the s400 it needs. It has tested their capabilities against its drones and Air Force. so it knows how to defeat it. And yes, it knows its an export version, but its still similar to the S400 in Russian hands. 

Turkey will also, will pull them apart, reverse engineer what it can, learn what it can from them and then store them in the event it needs to use it against one of their NATO allies. 



sha ah said:


> Therefore to save face, perhaps Turkey is bringing up various issues simply to stall the deal and save face until the economy stabilizes.



As above, it probably does not need anymore s400's. and its not to save face but rather to wiggle out of a deal which Russia wants more. turkey probably has all the S400's it will ever need. 



sha ah said:


> At the end of the day, Erdogans impulsive decision making regarding the S-400/Patriot F-35/F-16/Altay are an excellent reference on how a middle power with regional / global ambitions should not conduct diplomacy. While trying to play both sides in an attempt to garner the maximum benefit, Erdogan has effectively shot himself in the foot, with nowhere to go as he has burnt all of his bridges to both east and west. However in the end, how this tragic comedy will play out, remains to be seen.




I dont think there is anything impulsive about his decisions. They are calculated to makeTurkey into an independent decision maker which makes decisions based upon its own interest and not for the interests of others.


Sainthood 101 said:


> I mean they can get su-35 as Russia and Iran are close
> And it's a hypothetical situation too



They haven't got them yet. and if you see the Russian promises to supply Iran weapons like the 15 year wait for the s300, I would not bet on Iran getting any top of the line Russian equipment. 

Anyway, I down think su-35's are very survivable in the region if it comes to serious conflict. They are a good delivery platform if you will bomb some of the gulf countries or some rebels in the desert. but they wont survive long against USAF or patriots. Drones and missiles are far more robust platforms to achieve any military goal.


----------



## thetutle

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> They will get it very soon.
> My point was that best of best should be used first.



There is no indication they will get it soon. 

Best may not always be best to be used first. 

From my understanding, an overwhelming first strike with all your available missiles launched at once will be the way to go. But that does not fit into political objectives, which will be to drag this out over years and disrupt their economy and way of life. 

What Isarel would like is everyone to hit everyone with all you have in the first 12 hours and then rebuild over the next 10 years. Iran will probably launch 20 missiles per day over the next 10 years.


----------



## Stryker1982

Based on this thread, I updated the defense network. The Israel AD network is probably the tightest, if not the most secure in the world based on sheer density and number of Systems. Probably quite similar to the Moscow AD zone.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475153104073105409
*North of Tel Aviv and South of Haifa:*
David Sling -> x128 available to fire SAMs
Arrow 2 -> x48 available to fire SAMs
Arrow 3 -> x48 available to fire SAMs
Green Pine Radar

*South of Tel Aviv:*
Arrow 2 -> x48 available to fire SAMs
PAC 2 GEM -> x48 available to fire SAMs
Green Pine Radar

*East of Tel Aviv:*
Arrow 3 -> x48 available to fire SAMs
Arrow 3 -> x48 available to fire SAMs
Green Pine Radar

*Nevatim Airbase (Near Negev Nuclear Research Facility/Dimona)*
Arrow 3 -> x48 available to fire SAMs* (It is unlikely their is an Arrow-3 here at all)

Southern Negev Desert*
THAAD (USA Operated) -> x48 THAAD C-2
AN/TPY-2 Radar

Positions are accurate based on OSINT.* I exaggerated their AD network little bit to make it more challenging and under the assumption that not all sites are known, and to accommodate for future deployments* (Hence the high number of Arrow-3).
*All in all the number of SAMs that can be fired simultaneously is 192 excluding the David Sling.*






EXPENDITURES:
------------------
22x Arrow 3
8x THAAD C-2
2x Arrow 2

EXPENDITURES:
------------------
16x Fateh-110/3 A-110B [450kg HE Conventional]
*Result*: (1 of 16) were able to impact the site.

In terms of fighting power the AD network was still quite intact and ready to fight more if I shot more. Somehow, when I kept running the simulation, the 1 missile would sneak through after a failure of interception. I allow a 2:1 ratio for interceptor to incoming missile, both missed, and it was too late to launch more SAMs as the calculation projected an impossible interception. Unless their was a PAC-2/3, or David Sling point defense at Dimona, it cannot be done with the current configuration of the IADS network.
Is it surprising?, a little bit but when I thought about the Gaza War in 2021, their was a number of launches towards Tel Aviv from Gaza, given it is such a dense network protecting the city, their were still 2 missiles or so that managed to sneak through, so such things are possible.

Clearly not good enough. I need more firepower. I want to be able to hit the site atleast 25 times for good measure.

So I went to my good friend (Bakhtaran missile city) in Kermanshah.
Deployed 3 battalions of Ghader-110's (Emad does not exist in the simulator). Each battalion consists of 6 TELs and missiles
And assumed their were 5 silos at the site ready for simultaneous launch (I don't know the real number).
Total fire power added -> 23 missiles.





5 Runs with same results

EXPENDITURES:
------------------
61x Arrow 3
16x THAAD C-2
2x Arrow 2

EXPENDITURES:
------------------
16x Fateh-110/3 A-110B [450kg HE Conventional]
23x Ghadr-110 [Conventional 1200kg HE] RV
*Result*: (1 of 39) were able to impact the site. All the missiles launched from Iran were intercepted, but at a heavy cost of THAAD and Arrow-3 usage. I need Moaaaar.

The glory of battle: The red missiles don't look like much but because they are fired simultaneously, some of the red missiles are actually 6 missiles that become stacked when zoomed out!






Ran it again, but with more firepower (activating Tabriz Base)

EXPENDITURES:
------------------
93x Arrow 3
20x THAAD C-2
11x Arrow 2
*Total: 124*

EXPENDITURES:
------------------
16x Fateh-110/3 A-110B [450kg HE Conventional]
52x Ghadr-110 [Conventional, Shahab-3A Mod]
6x Sejil-2 [Conventional]
*Total: 74
Result*: (10 of 74) were able to impact the site. 58 launched from Iran

Current Battle Space:





*
I will keep playing with, but no need to clutter the chill thread with it, unless someone wants to see something specific.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So you're saying that Patriots are not good for Turkey because they can't shoot down Greek or Israeli jets in a potential conflict ? But Russia is not giving Turkey the software codes for the S-400 anyways. so basically against Russia or anyone Russia chooses, Turkish S-400s are useless. 

20 Bayraktars were shot down in Libya by export variant Pantsirs which were being operated by uneducated rebels. Realistically the Ukrainian Bayraktars stand no chance at all against Russia's air defense network which is multi layered and extremely potent. 

No Erdogan lost billions of dollars that were put down as a deposit towards the F-35. Under his watch Turkeys currency has also gone down the drain, from 1.2 Lira per USD to 13 today. The terrible thing about it is that it's so un-neccessary. If he simply left the interest rate up to economists, everything would have been fine. However he's a footballer who thinks he's an economist. The end result is what you see today. 

So Turkey and Pakistan are both economically screwed and Azerbaijan is too tiny. Pakistan recently purchased the J-10 from China and Turkey recently tried to put its F-35 deposit towards dozens of F-16s and 80 modernization kits. Unfortunately for Turkey the US refuses to give their deposit back, claiming that Turkey forfeit the deposit by purchasing the S-400. 

Anyways my point is, if neither Pakistan or Turkey can build a 4th generation fighter jet, how are they going to manage a 5th generation fighter jet ? Turkey's Altay tank project is also stuck in the mud and their solution is Ukrainian engines. So if Turkey can't build a proper tank engine or even modernize a 4th generation, 40 year old fighter jet, how can Turkey build a 5th generation fighter jet ? It just seems highly improbable. Maybe with Russian/Chinese help or parts. Honestly they're better off buying the Checkmate. 

Btw because the Chinese copied so many Russian weapons systems, their new weapons are nearly impossible to tamper with. Turkey doesn't have the software codes and the vital maintenance is done by Russian technicians. If Turkey tampers with the S-400 in any way, they will most likely have to pay a hefty fine and that way they will never receive the software codes. The Chinese tried to mess around with Russian SU-35s and the Russians found out. 

The SU-35s are as survivable as F16s or JF-17s. They're not as good as Rafales. Atleast not the variants Russia exported so far, but they're very maneuverable and extremely lethal. 

The S-300 fiasco was because of UN sanctions. Those sanctions are long gone and that was under Medvedev. Also the geo political climate is much different today than it was under Obama. The US has shown its true colors and recently Egypt and Indonesia cancelled their SU-35 orders from Russia. That doesn't leave Russia with all that many options really. Only time will tell but we will see.



thetutle said:


> Are Bayraktars prevented form destroying modern Russian air defences now? Ask the Armenians. The only thing that could stop the Bayraktars are probably the Russian Airforce, which the Armenians didn't have or couldn't deploy. Russians could sue their aircraft to eliminate bayraktars but at what cost? Ukrnains air defence will slow them down. Karabakh war has show the limitation of Air defence systems. But so did the Iranian attacks on Saudi oil facilities.These things are next to useless against drones and cruise missiles. And in a world where an AA missile costs less than a drone, you can see the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey doesn't want Patriots. They are useless at shooting down NATO aircraft because use US has the source codes and because their Friend or Foe ID systems. Turkey wants to be able to shoot down French and Greek Aircraft. Maybe Israeli Aircraft. Patriots dont provide this capability.
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan saved his country tens of billions on Aircraft which would not help turkey fight any future conflict. Its a great aircraft but it needs constant US servicing and updates and can only be used on targets that the US approves. Turkey wants to be able to Bomb who it wants, the it wants. F16-s produced and upgraded in Turkey are better for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan is Pursuing an independent path, it is inevitable that he will burn bridges, but Turey has decided to become an independent country that makes its own decisions, and that the price you have to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Good. They have to try.
> 
> 
> 
> If 320 million people can't produce a modern fighter jet, they dont deserve a modern figure jet.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey probably already has all the s400 it needs. It has tested their capabilities against its drones and Air Force. so it knows how to defeat it. And yes, it knows its an export version, but its still similar to the S400 in Russian hands.
> 
> Turkey will also, will pull them apart, reverse engineer what it can, learn what it can from them and then store them in the event it needs to use it against one of their NATO allies.
> 
> 
> 
> As above, it probably does not need anymore s400's. and its not to save face but rather to wiggle out of a deal which Russia wants more. turkey probably has all the S400's it will ever need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think there is anything impulsive about his decisions. They are calculated to makeTurkey into an independent decision maker which makes decisions based upon its own interest and not for the interests of others.
> 
> 
> They haven't got them yet. and if you see the Russian promises to supply Iran weapons like the 15 year wait for the s300, I would not bet on Iran getting any top of the line Russian equipment.
> 
> Anyway, I down think su-35's are very survivable in the region if it comes to serious conflict. They are a good delivery platform if you will bomb some of the gulf countries or some rebels in the desert. but they wont survive long against USAF or patriots. Drones and missiles are far more robust platforms to achieve any military goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> The US has shown its true colors and recently Egypt and Indonesia cancelled their SU-35 orders from Russia. That doesn't leave Russia with all that many options really. Only time will tell but we will see.


The cancellation of SU-35's orders (Egypt is still not confirmed) was due to the US side imposing *CAATSA* ( Countering America's Adversaries Through Sanctions Act) on them. If they proceed with orders they will be sanctioned. 
This limits Russian side with markets for SU-35 limited with only few countries with deep pockets such as India, Algeria and Iran to buy ..(I hope Iran does not buy and goes for domestic development) .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> So you're saying that Patriots are not good for Turkey because they can't shoot down Greek or Israeli jets in a potential conflict ? But Russia is not giving Turkey the software codes for the S-400 anyways. so basically against Russia or anyone Russia chooses, Turkish S-400s are useless.



s400 does not have friend or Foe identifier. the patriot does. So you will more likely be able to shoot NATO aircraft with s400 and you will have zero chance with patriot. Yes Russia keeps the s400 codes, so if they really wanted to prevent turkey using them they are probably able to. So yes, Russia could easily make them useless. And that's the case with all tech. During the Falklands, the British demanded the French "switch off" their anti ship missiles after they sunk a British ship. The French did. 



sha ah said:


> 20 Bayraktars were shot down in Libya by export variant Pantsirs which were being operated by uneducated rebels. Realistically the Ukrainian Bayraktars stand no chance at all against Russia's air defense network which is multi layered and extremely potent.



thats some nice Russian propaganda. The mighty Russian Air defence. The Armenians believed it too. The only thing that will save Russia is the airforce which will down the drones with ease. But the Ukranians have Air defences that will make that an expensive hobby for the Russian Air Force. 



sha ah said:


> No Erdogan lost billions of dollars that were put down as a deposit towards the F-35. Under his watch Turkeys currency has also gone down the drain, from 1.2 Lira per USD to 13 today. The terrible thing about it is that it's so un-neccessary.



He might have lost billions, but he saved Turkey from buying these F35's which would have not been great for Turkey as any user is forced into a very tight embrace by America. Turkish lira was 18 USD. Now its 13. We will see what happens. 



sha ah said:


> If he simply left the interest rate up to economists, everything would have been fine. However he's a footballer who thinks he's an economist. The end result is what you see today



Turkey has the highest interest rates in OECD. We will see the end result of Erdogan policies. But it should be noted that massive interest rates did not stop the slide of the Lira in the 1990's. But Erdogan seems to have stopped it now. 



sha ah said:


> Anyways my point is, if neither Pakistan or Turkey can build a 4th generation fighter jet, how are they going to manage a 5th generation fighter jet ?



As I've said, if Turkey, Pakistan and AZ, cant build a jet fighter, they dont deserve to have one. thats 330 million people we are talking about. 



sha ah said:


> So if Turkey can't build a proper tank engine or even modernize a 4th generation, 40 year old fighter jet, how can Turkey build a 5th generation fighter jet ?



As I've said, they have to build it or they wont have it. Invent it or steal it. its the only way. 



sha ah said:


> Turkey doesn't have the software codes and the vital maintenance is done by Russian technicians. If Turkey tampers with the S-400 in any way, they will most likely have to pay a hefty fine and that way they will never receive the software codes.



What fine by Russia? Turkey owns those missies, they will do with them as they want. they were probably used to learn how to defeat them first and foremost. this info was probably shared with USA. For a price. 



sha ah said:


> The S-300 fiasco was because of UN sanctions.



Russia approved those sanctions, they are permanent member of the security council. who are you kidding here?


----------



## aryobarzan

The Trend with the 3 military giants of our planet (US, Russia,China) is that as the technology has become so complicated they all will adopt some kind of CAATSA legislation to get a "captive" market for their products.. Yes China will do it and Russia will do it..If you buy these high priced, high tech military items from any one of them you will become their bitch...they will punish you if you want to diversify...ask Turkey, and Egypt..they did not know once they bought from the US and now they are not allowed to buy from any one else .

Iran should stay away from purchase of any "Turn Key" military item from any one of them no matter if they are friendly to Iran...Buy SU-35 or J-10 and you will be in their fishing net..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Fantastic video about "Alien Life".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> The Trend with the 3 military giants of our planet (US, Russia,China) is that as the technology has become so complicated they all will adopt some kind of CAATSA legislation to get a "captive" market for their products.. Yes China will do it and Russia will do it..If you buy these high priced, high tech military items from any one of them you will become their bitch...they will punish you if you want to diversify...ask Turkey, and Egypt..they did not know once they bought from the US and now they are not allowed to buy from any one else .
> 
> Iran should stay away from purchase of any "Turn Key" military item from any one of them no matter if they are friendly to Iran...Buy SU-35 or J-10 and you will be in their fishing net..


You are giving too much credit to big three, there are other players also for defence equipments. Let me give you example:
We required Long range maritime patrol aircraft for anti submarine warfare.
We bought a commercial jet from Brazilian company Embrear. Hired Italian company Leonardo to convert them into Military level LMPA. No need of big three.

Our whole Al Khalid Tank series contain Engines from Ukraine, Franch thermal imagers etc. With passage of time, we just decreased Chinese components from our mainstay tanks.
Our Babar class Corvettes are from Turkey with IP transfer.
For deep strike into India we bought H2 and H4 from South Africa, later derived a nuclear warheads carrying Raad 1 &2 from this. Again no big three involvement. 
My point is with passage of time other countries are also rising like Turkey, Indonesia, S. Africa, UAE, India , France (already big power), Sweden (though US influence is there but still), Germany (case like Sweden), Ukraine (for Tank engines, Anti tank missiles),Serbia ( armoured related equipments), South Korea ( they have recently introduced KF 21 though US influence is there),Italy ( we bought CAMM ER naval defence system, Spaada 2000 defence system, and much more from them , their Helicopter manufacturing is also first world class).


My point is there are lot of other countries for defence equipment. These big three can be handled with good diplomatic power.


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> You are giving too much credit to big three, there are other players also for defence equipments. Let me give you example:
> We required Long range maritime patrol aircraft for anti submarine warfare.
> We bought a commercial jet from Brazilian company Embrear. Hired Italian company Leonardo to convert them into Military level LMPA. No need of big three.
> 
> Our whole Al Khalid Tank series contain Engines from Ukraine, Franch thermal imagers etc. With passage of time, we just decreased Chinese components from our mainstay tanks.
> Our Babar class Corvettes are from Turkey with IP transfer.
> For deep strike into India we bought H2 and H4 from South Africa, later derived a nuclear warheads carrying Raad 1 &2 from this. Again no big three involvement.
> My point is with passage of time other countries are also rising like Turkey, Indonesia, S. Africa, UAE, India , France (already big power), Sweden (though US influence is there but still), Germany (case like Sweden), Ukraine (for Tank engines, Anti tank missiles),Serbia ( armoured related equipments), South Korea ( they have recently introduced KF 21 though US influence is there),Italy ( we bought CAMM ER naval defence system, Spaada 2000 defence system, and much more from them , their Helicopter manufacturing is also first world class).
> 
> 
> My point is there are lot of other countries for defence equipment. These big three can be handled with good diplomatic power.


Buying individual components from them and Integrating them into a weapon system either by yourself or a third party is the smart way to go..buying "turn key" system is a no no..but they are not stupid...try to buy cutting edge engine from US or Russia will be very problematic..if a country can financially afford it the the in- house development is the best bet...why use your hard earned $$$to employ French or Itelian workers..why not give Pakistani engineers a chance to prove themselves.. or even team up with some one you like as is the case with Turkey and Pakistan for the frigate program..my point is avoide getting into the fishing net of the big three.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

aryobarzan said:


> ..why use your hard earned $$$to employ French or Itelian workers..why not give Pakistani engineers a chance to prove themselves


Well,our military uses Pakistani Engineers only when they see that no Foreign country will help now.
For example,in one incident, terrorists attacked PAF base and heavily damaged Saab 2000 Electronic Warfare aircraft.PAF went to Saab and asked them to repair the aircraft.Saab refused to repair it.Now PAF remembered oh we have engineers at PAC also.
Then they gave this aircraft to PAC.PAC repaired it and that aircraft is still in use.

So point is military use Pak defence corporations only when the foreign gates are closed completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> The Trend with the 3 military giants of our planet (US, Russia,China) is that as the technology has become so complicated they all will adopt some kind of CAATSA legislation to get a "captive" market for their products.. Yes China will do it and Russia will do it..If you buy these high priced, high tech military items from any one of them you will become their bitch...they will punish you if you want to diversify...ask Turkey, and Egypt..they did not know once they bought from the US and now they are not allowed to buy from any one else .
> 
> Iran should stay away from purchase of any "Turn Key" military item from any one of them no matter if they are friendly to Iran...Buy SU-35 or J-10 and you will be in their fishing net..



I agree. Some are paying too much respect to buying these planes. It will change much less than they think on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

صدق. اخلاص. تدبیر. شجاعت.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477375859321294848
بحث داغ مهاجرت گروهی از سران انجمن اسلامی شریفه

هر کسی حق مهاجرت داره

اما هرکس رفت باهوش نیست
هر شریفی مهندس خوبی نیست

توی اینها مقاله چاپکن هست
سیگاری هست
دودرکن هست

اما همه اونها فهمیدند اسانترین راه رفتن و به پول رسیدن درس خوندن و چاپ مقاله شرو ور است​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477375859321294848
> بحث داغ مهاجرت گروهی از سران انجمن اسلامی شریفه
> 
> هر کسی حق مهاجرت داره
> 
> اما هرکس رفت باهوش نیست
> هر شریفی مهندس خوبی نیست
> 
> توی اینها مقاله چاپکن هست
> سیگاری هست
> دودرکن هست
> 
> اما همه اونها فهمیدند اسانترین راه رفتن و به پول رسیدن درس خوندن و چاپ مقاله شرو ور است​


با مقاله سر و ور کسی دستت هیچی نمیده


----------



## 925boy

aryobarzan said:


> This limits Russian side with markets for SU-35 limited with only few countries with deep pockets such as India, Algeria and Iran to buy ..(I hope Iran does not buy and goes for domestic development) .


whaat? Russia will sell soon, primarily to ease of or dissipate NATO and US military pressure, i've always thought Russia and China will use this tactic against US - sell deadly weapons to other US enemies, but Russia or China have to decide who will dominate/corner the foreign market of Iranian military demand, but maybe Iran will buy from multiple suppliers, for eg buy from countries based on niches of equipment needed.


----------



## Stryker1982

I was just thinking if Russia is sanctioned by the United States if it goes to conflict in Ukraine, they would likely be inclined to sell aircraft and helicopters to Iran to boost their finances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> I was just thinking if Russia is sanctioned by the United States if it goes to conflict in Ukraine, they would likely be inclined to sell aircraft and helicopters to Iran to boost their finances.



Sad that Iran's defense needs hinges on whether or not Russia will 'get along' with the West on Ukraine and other issues not related to Iranian national security whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

20 Turkish drones were shot down in Libya. The following website provides pictures and video evidence. Take a look for yourself. This has been well documented. 





__





LOSTARMOUR | Военно-аналитический портал |







lostarmour.info





And those 20 were all shot down by export variant Pantsirs operated by Libyan rebels who were not extensively trained. 

As for the Ukrainian Bayraktars, they're useless against Russia. Russia has the S-400, BUK, Pantsir, TOR all integrated. Not to mention their fighter jets can launch air to air missiles that can hit targets as far away as 150 km atleast. 

Most likely it won't even come to that. Russia knows where those drones and all of Ukraines assets are at all times. They will be wiped out by Russian missiles within the first few hours of any Russian offensive into Ukraine.

Last time, Russia took Crimea without even firing a shot and half of Ukraines army defected to the Russia. Ukraine was created by Russia and used to be a mere province. Their export variant, Soviet era Russian weapons will be useless against Russia itself. That's the truth.

>thats some nice Russian propaganda. The mighty Russian Air defence. The Armenians believed it too. The >only thing that will save Russia is the airforce which will down the drones with ease. But the Ukranians have >Air defences that will make that an expensive hobby for the Russian Air Force.



thetutle said:


> s400 does not have friend or Foe identifier. the patriot does. So you will more likely be able to shoot NATO aircraft with s400 and you will have zero chance with patriot. Yes Russia keeps the s400 codes, so if they really wanted to prevent turkey using them they are probably able to. So yes, Russia could easily make them useless. And that's the case with all tech. During the Falklands, the British demanded the French "switch off" their anti ship missiles after they sunk a British ship. The French did.
> 
> 
> 
> thats some nice Russian propaganda. The mighty Russian Air defence. The Armenians believed it too. The only thing that will save Russia is the airforce which will down the drones with ease. But the Ukranians have Air defences that will make that an expensive hobby for the Russian Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> He might have lost billions, but he saved Turkey from buying these F35's which would have not been great for Turkey as any user is forced into a very tight embrace by America. Turkish lira was 18 USD. Now its 13. We will see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has the highest interest rates in OECD. We will see the end result of Erdogan policies. But it should be noted that massive interest rates did not stop the slide of the Lira in the 1990's. But Erdogan seems to have stopped it now.
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said, if Turkey, Pakistan and AZ, cant build a jet fighter, they dont deserve to have one. thats 330 million people we are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said, they have to build it or they wont have it. Invent it or steal it. its the only way.
> 
> 
> 
> What fine by Russia? Turkey owns those missies, they will do with them as they want. they were probably used to learn how to defeat them first and foremost. this info was probably shared with USA. For a price.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia approved those sanctions, they are permanent member of the security council. who are you kidding here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I'm not implying that Pakistani or Iranian engineers are inferior to Russian, French, American or Chinese but those nations have the necessary budgets.

Ask yourself, what would Iran have done in the Iran-Iraq war without the F-14 ? The F-14s shot down 150 Iraqi jets with 3 lost. Without the F-14 Iran might not have been able to expel the Iraqis in 2 years time.

The question is, can Iran build a 4th generation fighter jet up to modern standards ? Something on par with SU-35 ? or Rafale ? or a new F-16 ? I don't think so. Honestly Iran has been trying for decades and you can see for yourself the best that they've come up with. A modernized F-5 and a few prototypes that went absolutely nowhere.

Pakistan just purchased J-10s from China. If they could build a solid 4th gen fighter then why bother with the J-10 ? The JF-17 is pretty much Chinese with their stamp on it. China offered the JF-17 to Iran in exchange for oil but Iran decided that it wasn't good enough. 

Same with Turkey. they recently asked the US for dozens of F-16s and 80 modernization kits. If they can't even modernize F-16s by themselves or reverse engineer it or build something similar, then how on earth are they going to now build a 5th generation fighter jet with Pakistan ? I mean I'm sure they can come up with something, but will it be up to the standards of the F-35, F-22, J-20, SU-57 ? I highly doubt it.

Even China just recently installed their own jet engines onto their J-20 and other fighter jets and there are still many questions as to how effective they truly are. There are some doubts as to whether they can perform as well as their Russian counterparts.

And that's China after almost half a century of trying and in the last 2 decades they have poured hundreds of billions into building aircrafts.

On the other hand look at India, with their massive budget and countless brilliant engineers. The best they can do is the Tejas, which is not as good as the F-16, Rafale or SU-35.

I honestly hope Iran purchases the SU-35, SU-30 or even J-10, especially with technology transfers or if Iran can build them under license, that would be great. Such an injection of hardware and technology will actually help Iran to build its own fighter jets.

As another example, look at Iran's extremely limited drone industry before Iran captured several US drones. All the American UAVs which Iran captured, is what really kickstarted Iran's UAV industry and gave Iran the necessary boost to get to where it is today.



aryobarzan said:


> The Trend with the 3 military giants of our planet (US, Russia,China) is that as the technology has become so complicated they all will adopt some kind of CAATSA legislation to get a "captive" market for their products.. Yes China will do it and Russia will do it..If you buy these high priced, high tech military items from any one of them you will become their bitch...they will punish you if you want to diversify...ask Turkey, and Egypt..they did not know once they bought from the US and now they are not allowed to buy from any one else .
> 
> Iran should stay away from purchase of any "Turn Key" military item from any one of them no matter if they are friendly to Iran...Buy SU-35 or J-10 and you will be in their fishing net..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## thetutle

sha ah said:


> I honestly hope Iran purchases the SU-35, SU-30 or even J-10, especially with technology transfers or if Iran can build them under license, that would be great. Such an injection of hardware and technology will actually help Iran to build its own fighter jets.



If Iran buys them then it faces the same issue as turkey. The "injection of hardware and technology" wont help that much in developing their own jets. 

Chia is 50+ years behind US in aircraft engine tech.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

thetutle said:


> Chia is 50+ years behind US in aircraft engine tech.


Nonsense.


----------



## thetutle

Dariush the Great said:


> Nonsense.



How behind do you think they are?


----------



## aryobarzan

In the late 1960's and 1970s "Paykan" was the car of choice for many Iranians..Assembled in Iran from a production line bought from England ..Old farts like me drove them and at the time they were decent cars ..Here is an exhibition of them in Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> با مقاله سر و ور کسی دستت هیچی نمیده




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477569864256700420
در مهندسی باید محصولی بسازی که بتونی بفروشی
نه پانصد تا مقاله داشته باشی که نویسنده ها همشون جاشون عوض میشه

قدیمی شد این تکنیک ها

میدونم چون خودم رو هم اوضاع رو دیدم. بنویس برای حتی این و اون کنفرانس
پول کنفرانس رو هم از بیت المال به دلار دادند
بنویس بنویس بنویس

جای اینکه بگن محصولی بساز که بتونی بفروشی
آیندت رو بسازی
پولی به دست بیاری
مهندسی اینه​


----------



## 925boy

Dariush the Great said:


> Nonsense.


....and irrelevant. Taliban are 200000000 years behind US in jet engines but didnt they just kick US out of Affhanistan? thjis manipulator just drops irrelevant information on us, thinking we'll just buy it as easily as he did. smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

925boy said:


> ....and irrelevant. Taliban are 200000000 years behind US in jet engines but didnt they just kick US out of Affhanistan? thjis manipulator just drops irrelevant information on us, thinking we'll just buy it as easily as he did. smh.


Those who try mock/belittle or spread disinformation against countries that resist white US supremacy are puppets themselves and need to be confronted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

925boy said:


> ....and irrelevant. Taliban are 200000000 years behind US in jet engines but didnt they just kick US out of Affhanistan? thjis manipulator just drops irrelevant information on us, thinking we'll just buy it as easily as he did. smh.



So why does Iran need its own jet engines then? Clearly you can see the benefit of having jet engine technology. 



Dariush the Great said:


> Those who try mock/belittle or spread disinformation against countries that resist white US supremacy are puppets themselves and need to be confronted.



If you can tell me what misinformation I have spread or who I have belittled? Pointing out facts about Chinese technology is not belittling anyone.


----------



## 925boy

thetutle said:


> So why does Iran need its own jet engines then? Clearly you can see the benefit of having jet engine technology.


Cuz you doesnt understand the difference between needing something, and needing something to survive.


----------



## thetutle

925boy said:


> Cuz you doesnt understand the difference between needing something, and needing something to survive.



Nobody was talking about survival. it was mentioned that imported aircraft could help Iran develop its own. I just said yes, but they will face the same challenges as Turkey in trying to do that. It's not easy. Just look at china and how log it took them to replace Russian engine. And try to imagine how long it will take them to get something on par with America. 

And then you somehow mentioned Afghanistan and how they dont need jet engines to kick America out. I think that misses the point I was trying to make.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

ترکیه و امارات ایران رو دور زدن
مسیر جدید تجارت امارات و ترکیه از عراق قرار هست بگذره​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477569864256700420
> در مهندسی باید محصولی بسازی که بتونی بفروشی
> نه پانصد تا مقاله داشته باشی که نویسنده ها همشون جاشون عوض میشه
> 
> قدیمی شد این تکنیک ها
> 
> میدونم چون خودم رو هم اوضاع رو دیدم. بنویس برای حتی این و اون کنفرانس
> پول کنفرانس رو هم از بیت المال به دلار دادند
> بنویس بنویس بنویس
> 
> جای اینکه بگن محصولی بساز که بتونی بفروشی
> آیندت رو بسازی
> پولی به دست بیاری
> مهندسی اینه​


این حرف در مورد یک سری از رشته‌های مهندسی درست هست. نه همشون
در مورد رشته‌های علوم پایه (ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی، زیست‌شناسی، علوم شناختی) که کاملاً اشتباه و بی‌اساس هست
مهم‌ترین کار در رشته‌های علوم پایه پژوهش هست که خواه و ناخواه یکی از روش‌های سنجش اون چاپ مقاله هست
بیشتر پژوهش‌های تاپ دنیا یا تو شرکت‌های خیلی بزرگ چند ملیتی انجام می‌شه یا تو دانشگاه‌ها و پژوهشگاه‌ها به صورت پروژه تحصیلات تکمیلی
تو کشور ما که بیشتر دانشگاه‌ها و پژوشگاه‌های دولتی هستند که پژوهش درست حسابی انجام می‌دن
معیار خروجی کار اونها هم برای گرفتن بودجه و ارزیابی کمی و کیفی چاپ مقاله هست
کشوری که در علوم پایه قوی نباشه هیچ وقت دارای فناوری حتی ۵۰ سال پیش نخواهد شد. نقطه

اگه فیزیکدانی چون ویلیام شاکلی نبود امروز سیلیکون ولی به شکل امروزی وجود نداشت
اگه دانشمندانی چون فون نویمان و استانیسلاو اولام و انریکو فرمی و خیلی ریاضی‌دان‌ها و فیزیک‌دان‌های دیگه نبودن مهندسی هسته‌ای نبود
اگه واتسون و کریک نبودن امروز زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی به شکل امروزی نبود
اگه علوم‌پایه نبود امروز اصلاً علوم کامپیوتر وجود نداشت چه برسه به مهندسی کامپیوتر
اگه شیمی و فیزیک نباشه چیزی به نام فناوری نانو وجود خارجی نداره
و هزاران مثال دیگه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> این حرف در مورد یک سری از رشته‌های مهندسی درست هست. نه همشون
> در مورد رشته‌های علوم پایه (ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی، زیست‌شناسی، علوم شناختی) که کاملاً اشتباه و بی‌اساس هست
> مهم‌ترین کار در رشته‌های علوم پایه پژوهش هست که خواه و ناخواه یکی از روش‌های سنجش اون چاپ مقاله هست
> بیشتر پژوهش‌های تاپ دنیا یا تو شرکت‌های خیلی بزرگ چند ملیتی انجام می‌شه یا تو دانشگاه‌ها و پژوهشگاه‌ها به صورت پروژه تحصیلات تکمیلی
> تو کشور ما که بیشتر دانشگاه‌ها و پژوشگاه‌های دولتی هستند که پژوهش درست حسابی انجام می‌دن
> معیار خروجی کار اونها هم برای گرفتن بودجه و ارزیابی کمی و کیفی چاپ مقاله هست
> کشوری که در علوم پایه قوی نباشه هیچ وقت دارای فناوری حتی ۵۰ سال پیش نخواهد شد. نقطه
> 
> اگه فیزیکدانی چون ویلیام شاکلی نبود امروز سیلیکون ولی به شکل امروزی وجود نداشت
> اگه دانشمندانی چون فون نویمان و استانیسلاو اولام و انریکو فرمی و خیلی ریاضی‌دان‌ها و فیزیک‌دان‌های دیگه نبودن مهندسی هسته‌ای نبود
> اگه واتسون و کریک نبودن امروز زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی به شکل امروزی نبود
> اگه علوم‌پایه نبود امروز اصلاً علوم کامپیوتر وجود نداشت چه برسه به مهندسی کامپیوتر
> اگه شیمی و فیزیک نباشه چیزی به نام فناوری نانو وجود خارجی نداره
> و هزاران مثال دیگه​



یک شیمیدان و فیزیکدان هم کلی محصول میتونه تولید کنه

فقط ده درصد پژوهش میتونه صرفا مصرف کننده محض باشه
اولام و تلر هم محصول ساز بودند و با دستشون کار میکردند
صرفا تئوری و مقاله نبودند

در مورد مهاجرت
کسانی که در ایران خوشحال نیستند باید مهاجرت کنند
این برای اونها و ایران بهتره

اونها هم ایران دوستند و خارج کشور هم میشه به ایران خدمت کرد​


----------



## Shawnee

*متن خبرگزاری غربی*

*فعال حوزه دارو: خودکفایی دروغ است، داروهای چینی را به اسم تولید داخل می‌فروشند*​






نایب رئیس اتحادیه واردکنندگان دارو ادعای برخی مسئولان دولتی در مورد خودکفایی در تولید داخلی مواد اولیه داروها را «دروغ» خوانده و گفته است که ۸۰ تا ۹۰ درصد این مواد از هند و چین وارد کشور می‌شود.
————---------------------
اقای جمهوری اسلامی روحانی رفت و کارشکن ها در متن نظامند. دیگه مقصر روحانی نیست

ریشه کسانی که تولید داخلی رو هدف گرفتند بزنین
دارید جاش بهشون حقوق میدید
ریشه مافیای واردات بی ارزش رو بزن آقای جمهوری اسلامی

مجتبی بوربور دلار ۴۲۰۰ بیشتری میخواد تا سهمش حفظ بشه​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> یک شیمیدان و فیزیکدان هم کلی محصول میتونه تولید کنه
> 
> فقط ده درصد پژوهش میتونه صرفا مصرف کننده محض باشه
> اولام و تلر هم محصول ساز بودند و با دستشون کار میکردند
> صرفا تئوری و مقاله نبودند
> 
> در مورد مهاجرت
> کسانی که در ایران خوشحال نیستند باید مهاجرت کنند
> این برای اونها و ایران بهتره
> 
> اونها هم ایران دوستند و خارج کشور هم میشه به ایران خدمت کرد​


یک شیمیدان و فیزیکدان به تنهایی هیچ محصولی نمی‌تونه تولید کنه
همون شاکلی که کل تاریخ مهندسی الکترونیک و کامپیوتر رو با آزمایشگاهش تغییر داد استاد دانشگاه استنفورد بود
پول بیشتر پژوهش‌هاش رو از استنفورد می‌گرفت
بدون دانشگاه استنفورد امروز سیلیکون ولی به شکل امروزی نبود

کدوم محصول رو اولام یا تلر خودشون ساختن؟
بزرگترین ذهن بشر تو قرن بیستم به احتمال خیلی زیاد فون نویمان بوده
کمتر کسی در تاریخ دستاوردهای فون نویمان رو تو بیشتر علوم و مهندسی داشته
از پیشنهاد معماری کامپیوتر که امروز استاندارد شده تا محاسبات بمب هسته‌ای تا پایه نظری مکانیک کوانتوم تا پایه‌گذاری نظریه بازی‌ها و بررسی آشوب تو هواشناسی و تا حتی وصل کردن مغز به کامپیوتر همه رو فون نویمان توش به شدت سهیم بوده و بخشی از این‌ها دستاوردهای اون به حساب میاد
چه چیزی رو با دست ساخته بوده فون نویمان؟ اعجوبه‌ای که تقریباً یک نفره دنیا رو تو چند زمینه تغییر داد

نوام چامسکی که نظربه پردازش زبان رو دگرگون کرد چی ساخته با دست؟

این حرف که پژوهشی که به محصول ختم نشه به درد نمی‌خوره خیلی ساده انگارانه هست
علوم مهندسی در بیشتر زمینه‌ها چندین دهه از علوم پایه عقب‌تر هست. گاهی چندین قرن
بزرگترین دستاوردهای بشر در تاریخ پژوهش‌هایی بودن که ۱۰۰ تا ۱۵۰ سال آینده به دستاورد رسیدن

برای ایران که بهتر نیست چون خزانه ژنتیکی ایران خالی می‌شه و زنجیره انتقال تجربه هم پاره می‌شه
ولی به نفع خودشون به احتمال خیلی زیاد هست. مگر اینکه اون ور بهشون بد بگذره

خارج کشور با وضعیت فعلی تحریم‌ها هیچ خدمتی به ایران نمی‌شه کرد
خیلی از دانشمندهای ما سر همکاری پژوهشی ساده یا ارسال حتی یه میکروپروسسور به ایران دادگاهی شدن تو آمریکا و کانادا
خیلی‌ها می‌رن اون ور حتی جرات ارتباط برقرار کردن با این ور رو ندارن چون براشون از نظر شغلی بد می‌شه
یه بار گفتم دیگه. اون ور یه داستان دارن این ور بیان یه داستان دیگه​


----------



## jauk

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> You are giving too much credit to big three, there are other players also for defence equipments. Let me give you example:
> We required Long range maritime patrol aircraft for anti submarine warfare.
> We bought a commercial jet from Brazilian company Embrear. Hired Italian company Leonardo to convert them into Military level LMPA. No need of big three.
> 
> Our whole Al Khalid Tank series contain Engines from Ukraine, Franch thermal imagers etc. With passage of time, we just decreased Chinese components from our mainstay tanks.
> Our Babar class Corvettes are from Turkey with IP transfer.
> For deep strike into India we bought H2 and H4 from South Africa, later derived a nuclear warheads carrying Raad 1 &2 from this. Again no big three involvement.
> My point is with passage of time other countries are also rising like Turkey, Indonesia, S. Africa, UAE, India , France (already big power), Sweden (though US influence is there but still), Germany (case like Sweden), Ukraine (for Tank engines, Anti tank missiles),Serbia ( armoured related equipments), South Korea ( they have recently introduced KF 21 though US influence is there),Italy ( we bought CAMM ER naval defence system, Spaada 2000 defence system, and much more from them , their Helicopter manufacturing is also first world class).
> 
> 
> My point is there are lot of other countries for defence equipment. These big three can be handled with good diplomatic power.


All these countries go the the same export laws and technology funnel which is the US for all intents and purposes. So no they are NOT options if the pre-requisite is US approval. Which makes their optionality irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478019031835852805

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478011538703327235

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477949286327504897
*Arab coalition: Saudi defenses intercepted and destroyed 5 drones launched towards the Kingdom*









Arab coalition: Saudi defenses intercepted and destroyed 5 drones launched towards the Kingdom Saudi Arabia - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Arab coalition: Saudi defenses intercepted and destroyed 5 drones launched towards the Kingdom. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Massive bombardment of Idlib by Russian air force and Syrian government artillery





*Protesters in front of the Libyan parliament demand setting the date of the elections*









Protesters in front of the Libyan parliament demand setting the date of the elections Tubruq, Butnan District - Libya live map. Libya civil war news today - libya.liveuamap.com


Protesters in front of the Libyan parliament demand setting the date of the elections. Explore Libya local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




libya.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

A good thing that finally happened.

*Iran imposes fresh cap on foreign cash for outbound passengers*
Tuesday, 04 January 2022 6:38 PM *[ Last Update: Tuesday, 04 January 2022 6:38 PM ]*





Iran’s central bank further limits the amount of cash allowed to be sold to outbound passengers.
*The Central Bank of Iran (CBI) has imposed a fresh limit on the amount of foreign currency cash allowed to be sold to outbound passengers amid efforts by the government to prevent any misuse of the country's hard currency resources.*
The official IRNA news agency said in a Tuesday report that the CBI had ordered a significant reduction in the amount of cash allowed to be sold to passengers who travel to visa-free destinations.
It said the foreign currency quota allowed for those passengers had declined to 300 euros ($338.7) from 2,200 euros allowed under previous regulations.
Passengers traveling to destinations where visa requirements are in place will be allocated a sum of 2,000 euros, said the report, adding that other groups of outbound passengers, including those traveling by land, rail or sea will be allowed to obtain 300 euros to pay for their travel costs.



Iran’s SCI reports 4.2% economic growth for July-September quarter
Iran’s statistics agency says GDP rose by 4.2% in the quarter to late September.
All those quotas are allocated on currency prices used in a government-run exchange system known as NIMA where rates are slightly lower than the unofficial market.
The IRNA report said that the CBI had decided to reduce the amount of foreign cash allowed under subsidized rates for passengers based on a decree by the administrative government.
It said the decision was made after reports showed there have been irregularities and breaches in the way foreign exchange is allocated to outbound passengers.
Iran has seen a major decline in the value of its currency rial since 2018 when the United States imposed unilateral sanctions on the country.
The rial closed at 291,300 against the US dollar on Tuesday, up slightly against prices reported a day earlier and around 10% firmer against near-record lows reported in early December.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iran marks the lowest daily Covid death count in 667 days.

22 people died in Iran on January 3rd due to Covid

34 have died in Iran in the last 24 hours due to Covid.
In the USA 1560 died in the last 24 hours, Russia 834, Turkey 137, Germany 397, Poland 433, Italy 222

On August 24th of this year, 709 people died in Iran due to Covid. This was the highest daily Covid death toll ever recorded in Iran





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Shawnee

با رفتن روحانی غرب چه جواهراتی رو از دست داد و در معرض تصفیه قرار داد

جمهوری اسلامی به اینها حقوق داد

در وزارت خارجه
در اطاق بازرگانی 
نمیفهمند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478399273851043842
*How fuel prices hike turned into burning police cars in Kazakhstan *
The Central Asian nation faced a wave of mass protests triggered by a sharp hike in fuel prices









How fuel prices hike turned into burning police cars in Kazakhstan


Kazakhstan has had a rocky start to the new year, with protests spreading across the country. This is how a spike in liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) prices turned into mass unrest.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Israeli security site Cam under Iranian control:








ببینید | هک شدن دوربین‌های یک مرکز امنیتی اسرائیل در سالگرد شهادت حاج قاسم سلیمانی


تصاویری از هک شدن دوربین‌های یک مرکز آموزشی امنیتی اسرائیل توسط گروه ناشناس در سالگرد شهادت حاج قاسم سلیمانی در فضای مجازی منتشر شده است./آخرین خبر




www.khabaronline.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran reports lowest unemployment rate in 25 years at 8.9%


Iran’s statistics agency says jobless rate dropped 0.5% in the quarter to December to 8.9%.




www.presstv.ir












France, Turkey and UK report new daily COVID highs


COVID-19 news from January 5: Infections surge around the world amid spread of the highly infectious Omicron variant.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478723635535912960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478657938386526208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478755743419572231

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478756708939968516
According to Al Arabiya:

The explosions in the areas of Iranian militias in Deir Ezzor coincided with the flight of warplanes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478372236243488775

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia-led bloc approves peacekeeping deployment in Kazakhstan

CSTO agrees to send joint peacekeeping force to help contain violent unrest









Russia-led bloc approves peacekeeping deployment in Kazakhstan


A peacekeeping force will be deployed for a ‘limited’ period of time to stabilize the situation in Kazakhstan, the chairman of the Collective Security Treaty Organization (CSTO), Nikol Pashinyan, has announced.




www.rt.com





Nationwide state of emergency declared in Kazakhstan

President vows ‘tough’ response to ongoing violent protests









Nationwide state of emergency declared in Kazakhstan


Kazakhstan’s authorities have imposed a state of emergency across the country in an attempt to get a grip on a deteriorating security situation, after widespread demonstrations were sparked by a gas price hike.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

Sada Al-Sharqiya correspondents denied the reports that warplanes or drones bombed anything inside the city of Al-Mayadin and the city of Al-Bukamal. Correspondent stated that the Iranian militias have mobilized their forces inside the two cities in anticipation of any possible bombing operation.









Sada Al-Sharqiya correspondents denied the reports that warplanes or drones bombed anything inside the city of Al-Mayadin and the city of Al-Bukamal. Correspondent stated that the Iranian militias have mobilized their forces inside the two cities in


Sada Al-Sharqiya correspondents denied the reports that warplanes or drones bombed anything inside the city of Al-Mayadin and the city of Al-Bukamal. Correspondent stated that the Iranian militias have mobilized their forces inside the two cities in anticipation of any possible bombing...




syria.liveuamap.com


----------



## sha ah

The Istanbul-Tehran-Islamabad or ITI train line is up and running again after a 10 year delay. The main issues were the sanctions on Iran and a lack of demand, since most of the freight moving between the three nations is usually transported with tractor trailer trucks. The trip by rail takes about 8 days instead of 21 by ship.















Iran's connectivity plans suddenly rumble to life


The second freight train running from Pakistan to Turkey through Iran has departed following the successful launch of the service last month, Fars news agency reports.




www.presstv.ir













Istanbul-Tehran-Islamabad train departed. Is it real this time?


The Islamabad-Tehran-Istanbul (ITI) railway train finally departed in western direction on Tuesday 21 December. After many failed attempts to resume this rail freight service connecting Pakistan, Iran and Turkey, it now seems that the train is on track. This was reported by several media sites...




www.railfreight.com





Afghanistan has now turned into the worlds largest humanitarian catastrophe.









Afghanistan Has Become the World’s Largest Humanitarian Crisis


Four months after the Biden Administration withdrew U.S. troops, more than twenty million Afghans are on the brink of famine.




www.newyorker.com













Taliban order Afghan shop owners to decapitate mannequins


The Taliban have ordered shop owners in western Afghanistan to cut the heads off mannequins, insisting figures representing the human form violate Islamic law.




www.france24.com


----------



## sha ah

This mess could have been largely avoided had the government raised the prices gradually instead of abruptly. Protests also broke out in Sudan and Iran a few years back because of a sudden spike in gasoline prices. Do these governments not have any foresight or do they simply underestimate how people will react when faced with economic hardship ?

*Kazakh police kill dozens of protesters as CSTO deploys troops*

_Police say demonstrators were ‘eliminated’ overnight as a Russia-led alliance approves troops deployment to quell unrest.









Kazakh police kill dozens of protesters as CSTO deploys troops


Police say demonstrators were ‘eliminated’ overnight as a Russia-led alliance approves troops deployment to quell unrest




www.aljazeera.com




_


----------



## sha ah

I guess the Canadian government didn't learn its lesson after messing around with China ? In the end China seized two alleged Canadian spies, the two Michaels and Canada was forced to release Meng Wanzhou, the daughter of Huawei's CEO.

Now they want to seize Iran's assets ? We all know how that will end. IRGC will easily seize a few Canadian ships in the Persian Gulf. If the UK couldn't seize Iranian oil tankers and get away with it, what is Canada going to do ? Not to mention, the American navy couldn't even get away with it. I don't know what these dummies are thinking.









‘We are looking for Iranian assets’: Canadian lawyers seek to secure $107M for families of those killed when plane shot down


The recent court ruling to award $107 million to the families of six victims came after a previous decision determined the incident was a “terrorist act” by Iran.




www.thestar.com





*Canadian court orders Iran to pay millions to families of victims from plane shot down in 2020*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/01/04/canada-compensation-iran-flight-crash/


----------



## sha ah




----------



## QWECXZ

@Shawnee 
به نظر میاد حدسی که در مورد سقوط بیت کوین زده بودم درست از آب در اومد
ژانویه هم با سقوط‌های شدید آغاز شده و بعید هست تا فوریه اتفاق خاصی بیافته

به نظرت سقوط تا کجا ادامه داره؟ من حدسم زیر ۳۰ هزار هست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> به نظر میاد حدسی که در مورد سقوط بیت کوین زده بودم درست از آب در اومد
> ژانویه هم با سقوط‌های شدید آغاز شده و بعید هست تا فوریه اتفاق خاصی بیافته
> 
> به نظرت سقوط تا کجا ادامه داره؟ من حدسم زیر ۳۰ هزار هست​


دستکاری بازاره توسط نهنگها و تاثیر بورس نیویورک
اگر زیر ۳۰ ۳۵هزار بشه حدست درسته
چهل و چهل و دو از اول پیشبینی شده بود
ریزش دیروز بیت به بورس نیویورک وابسته بود
بورس بالا بره امروز میره بالا


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> دستکاری بازاره توسط نهنگها و تاثیر بورس نیویورک
> اگر زیر ۳۰ ۳۵هزار بشه حدست درسته
> چهل و چهل و دو از اول پیشبینی شده بود
> ریزش دیروز بیت به بورس نیویورک وابسته بود
> بورس بالا بره امروز میره بالا


والله قبلش که به ۴۰ و ۴۲ هم اعتقاد نداشتی و می‌گفتی کادو کریسمس و سال نو هست و اینها
چرا؟ مگه چه اتفاقی تو بورس نیویورک افتاد؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> والله قبلش که به ۴۰ و ۴۲ هم اعتقاد نداشتی و می‌گفتی کادو کریسمس و سال نو هست و اینها
> چرا؟ مگه چه اتفاقی تو بورس نیویورک افتاد؟​




حرفهای تو متضاده
میگی کاردانو زیر ۱.۳ بخر
ولی میگی ریزش داریم
خوب کاردانو به نیم دلار هم میرسه با حرف تو
——
بورس نیویورک جون نداره
نگران نرخ بهره است

امروز شاید بالا بره
میشه نیم ساعت دیگه
-------
من هنوز ده درصد نقدم
بحث ۴۲ و ۴۵رو باهات داشتم
تو باید هشتاد درصد نقد باشی درسته؟
اگر هشتاد درصد نقد نیستی به حرفت خودت باور نداری

کادوی کریسمس کوچک گفتم که ۵۲ بود و من باز نقد کردم
----
تعریف ریزش فرق داره
اینها ریزش نیست
حرفهای تو متضاده
میگی کاردانو زیر ۱.۳ بخر
ولی میگی ریزش خوب کاردانو به نیم دلار هم میرسه با حرف تو


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> حرفهای تو متضاده
> میگی کاردانو زیر ۱.۳ بخر
> ولی میگی ریزش داریم
> خوب کاردانو به نیم دلار هم میرسه با حرف تو
> ——
> بورس نیویورک جون نداره
> نگران نرخ بهره است
> 
> امروز شاید بالا بره
> میشه نیم ساعت دیگه
> -------
> من هنوز ده درصد نقدم
> بحث ۴۲ و ۴۵رو باهات داشتم
> تو باید هشتاد درصد نقد باشی درسته؟
> اگر هشتاد درصد نقد نیستی به حرفت خودت باور نداری
> 
> کادوی کریسمس کوچک گفتم که ۵۲ بود و من باز نقد کردم
> ----
> تعریف ریزش فرق داره
> اینها ریزش نیست
> حرفهای تو متضاده
> میگی کاردانو زیر ۱.۳ بخر
> ولی میگی ریزش خوب کاردانو به نیم دلار هم میرسه با حرف تو



این کاردانو رو زیر ۱.۳ بخر مال اواخر نوامبر بود. اگه تریدر باشی قرار نیست تا ابد نگهش داری که. اون هم تو بازار خرسی
اتفاقاً بعد از ۱.۳ هم یه مدتی خوب کار کرد. تنها ارزی که توش ضرر سنگین نکردم کاردانو و شیبا بود
در حالیکه اصلاً انتظار نداشتم روی شیبا بتونم حتی سود هم بکنم. انتظار ضرر خیلی سنگینی رو داشتم

نرخ بهره رو هم که خودم اتفاقاً پیش‌بینی کردم. برگرد دوباره بخون اون پست رو
اتفاقاً تو برگشتی گفتی بایدن امکان نداره نرخ بهره رو دست بزنه چون پول مردم هست
این الان دقیقاً متناقض با حرف‌های خودت هست نه حرف‌های من
من دقیقاً یکی دو ماه پیش که بحث حباب دات کام شد گفتم شرایط دقیقاً مثل اون موقع هست
فقط کافی هست فدرال ریزرو بره سراغ نرخ بهره که می‌بینی که طبق گفته خودت می‌خواد بره

من الان بخش زیادی از سرمایه‌ام بیرون هست. شاید حدود ۷۰ درصد
فقط حدود ۲۰ - ۳۰ درصد رو نگه داشتم اون هم واسه ترس از دست دادن فرصت هست

اون که عددی در مقابل ریزش فعلی به حساب نمی‌اومد
جلو ۴۰ درصد ریزش تو کمتر از دو ماه ۱۰ درصد بازگشت کادو نیست واقعاً

تا زمانی که ریزش رو تعریف نکردی نمی‌تونی حرف از فرقش بزنی. بی‌معنی هست
به ۴۰ درصد سقوط قیمت تو یک ماه و نیم چی می‌گی؟ نوازش؟ همه جا که می‌شناسم بهش می‌گن ریزش
این عدد ۴۰ خیلی خیلی بزرگ هست. الان از نقطه اوج حدوداً ۴۰ درصد پایین‌تر هستیم. خیلی عدد بزرگی هست​


----------



## Shawnee

خیلی مونده که این ریزش بشه
این اتفاقا هنوز گاوی ه


----------



## QWECXZ

@Shawnee 
شانی فرض کن دلار از ۳۰ هزار تومن تو یک ماه و نیم بشه ۱۸ هزار تومن
بهش می‌گی ریزش یا نه؟

فکر می‌کنی چند نفر اگه اینطوری بشه ممکن هست سکته بزنند؟
حکایت الان بیت کوین هست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> شانی فرض کن دلار از ۳۰ هزار تومن تو یک ماه و نیم بشه ۱۸ هزار تومن
> بهش می‌گی ریزش یا نه؟
> 
> فکر می‌کنی چند نفر اگه اینطوری بشه ممکن هست سکته بزنند؟
> حکایت الان بیت کوین هست​



اگر دو ماه قبلش دلار پنج هزار تومن بوده میگم اصلاح نه ریزش
بازارش هم بازار گاوی ه


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479103507286294536
Looks like "moderate rebels" are back in business









Law enforcement officers beheaded in Kazakhstan – media


At least two law enforcement personnel have been beheaded during violent protests in the Kazakh city of Almaty, according to local media reports on Thursday.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479103507286294536
> Looks like "moderate rebels" are back in business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Law enforcement officers beheaded in Kazakhstan – media
> 
> 
> At least two law enforcement personnel have been beheaded during violent protests in the Kazakh city of Almaty, according to local media reports on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com


Kazakhstan is not anti US/Zionist. So they will be fine.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479017943866486784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اگر دو ماه قبلش دلار پنج هزار تومن بوده میگم اصلاح نه ریزش
> بازارش هم بازار گاوی ه


اولاً که اصلاح و ریزش لزوماً‌ بدون اشتراک و متناقض هم نیستند
اکثر اصلاح‌های بازار با ریزش‌های شدید پس از حباب همراه هست
پس اینی که بهش می‌گی اصلاح به این معنی نیست که ریزش یا کرش نیست

بعد هم اینکه بیت کوین برگشته به عدد ۶ ماه قبلش و احتمالاً پایین‌تر هم بره
بحث ۲ ماه قبل نیست. پس مثالی که زدی تناسبی نداره واقعاً

البته هنوز احتمال داره که سال ۲۰۲۲ سال خوبی باشه
اما این شرایط احتمالاً یک ماه دیگه هم باشه حداقل
احتمالاً بیت کوین بره زیر ۳۵ هزار دلار بعد یه چند هفته بمونه یه ریزش شدید دیگه کنه بعد برگرده دوباره​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اولاً که اصلاح و ریزش لزوماً‌ بدون اشتراک و متناقض هم نیستند
> اکثر اصلاح‌های بازار با ریزش‌های شدید پس از حباب همراه هست
> پس اینی که بهش می‌گی اصلاح به این معنی نیست که ریزش یا کرش نیست
> 
> بعد هم اینکه بیت کوین برگشته به عدد ۶ ماه قبلش و احتمالاً پایین‌تر هم بره
> بحث ۲ ماه قبل نیست. پس مثالی که زدی تناسبی نداره واقعاً
> 
> البته هنوز احتمال داره که سال ۲۰۲۲ سال خوبی باشه
> اما این شرایط احتمالاً یک ماه دیگه هم باشه حداقل
> احتمالاً بیت کوین بره زیر ۳۵ هزار دلار بعد یه چند هفته بمونه یه ریزش شدید دیگه کنه بعد برگرده دوباره​



نکته اول اینه اگر به حرفت اعتقاد داشته باشی باید هشتاد درصد نقد باشی

ثانیا روحیه مردم باید خرسی و با ترس باشه نه مثل الان بگن اخ جون بیشتر بریزه بخریم

اصلاح و ریزش فرق روحی دارند







بعد این نمودار رو ببین
فرکتال های نوسانی که هر چی اسمشو بگذاری جای کلی کار داره.
برای من بهتره همین الگو تکرار بشه
نه بیت بالا بره

دستکاری بازار واضحه
اول دسامبر شوک برعکس دادند پلن بی ها نابود شن
یه هدیه کریسمس دادند
و بعد سال نو دوباره شروع کردند

بخشی از شوک مال فدرال رزرو ه​
Pizzino: As long as we are above 1.12 T total market cap, we are in macro bull market.


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> نکته اول اینه اگر به حرفت اعتقاد داشته باشی باید هشتاد درصد نقد باشی
> 
> ثانیا روحیه مردم باید خرسی و با ترس باشه نه مثل الان بگن اخ جون بیشتر بریزه بخریم
> 
> اصلاح و ریزش فرق روحی دارند
> 
> View attachment 806613
> 
> 
> بعد این نمودار رو ببین
> فرکتال های نوسانی که هر چی اسمشو بگذاری جای کلی کار داره.
> برای من بهتره همین الگو تکرار بشه
> نه بیت بالا بره
> 
> دستکاری بازار واضحه
> اول دسامبر شوک برعکس دادند پلن بی ها نابود شن
> یه هدیه کریسمس دادند
> و بعد سال نو دوباره شروع کردند
> 
> بخشی از شوک مال فدرال رزرو ه​
> Pizzino: As long as we are above 1.12 T total market cap, we are in macro bull market.


نکته اولت که انصافاً بین خودمون خودت هم می‌دونی که کس شعر هست. نمی‌دونم این عدد ۸۰ درصد رو از کجا میاری چون هیچ پایه علمی نداره

اگه روند تکرار شونده باشه خوبه. مشکل اینجاست که احتمال ریختن به کانال ۳۵ هزار دلار و بعد کانال ۳۰ هزارتا هست. وگرنه تکرار شونده بودنش خوبه

حالا به نظرت تا کجا این روند ریختن ادامه داره؟ من خودم نظرم این هست که از کانال ۳۰ هزار دوباره صعودی می‌شه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> نکته اولت که انصافاً بین خودمون خودت هم می‌دونی که کس شعر هست. نمی‌دونم این عدد ۸۰ درصد رو از کجا میاری چون هیچ پایه علمی نداره
> 
> اگه روند تکرار شونده باشه خوبه. مشکل اینجاست که احتمال ریختن به کانال ۳۵ هزار دلار و بعد کانال ۳۰ هزارتا هست. وگرنه تکرار شونده بودنش خوبه
> 
> حالا به نظرت تا کجا این روند ریختن ادامه داره؟ من خودم نظرم این هست که از کانال ۳۰ هزار دوباره صعودی می‌شه​



یعنی اگر ده تا سی درصد نقدی و فکر ریزش میکنی در تضادی
تو نمیتونی اندازه من نقد باشی

من روی ۴۰ تا ۴۵ حساب کردم
اگر ریخت به سی باز هم میخرم و صبرمیکنم
البته از حساب بانکی باید خرج کنم متاسفانه

کریسمس که بالا رفت باید بیشتر نقد میکردم تا هشتاد درصد​


----------



## SalarHaqq

A quick note to Iranian friends who assumed that the Taleban will rush to antagonize Iran and Iranian interests. As you could witness, nothing much has happened in this regard after nearly four months of Taleban take over in Kabul. As a matter of fact, direct bilateral incidents have boiled down to a lame, brief and utterly inconsequential border squirmish exclusively due to the inexperience of some token Taleban border patrols, and not to deliberate policy on Kabul's part. When it comes to Shia Afghans, apart from two or three murders and a limited number of people expelled from a village (not that I'm condoning any of these, but we're very far from the all out slaughter prophesized by liberals in Iran), nothing happened. On the contrary, we saw Taleban officials partake in Ashura matam processions, raise an Ashura flag which had been pulled down by someone, and generally guarantee the basic rights of Shia Muslim Afghans.

By contrast, it is rather our Pakistani neighbours who have expressed grievances against the Taleban. Nearly every other week or so, there's a news item posted on this very website about Afghan Taleban tearing down fences or fortifications on the border to Pakistan, fences which are intended to keep at bay TTP militants - so-called Pakistani Taleban launching terror attacks against the Pakistani army in the Pashtun-inhabited region of Waziristan, and still enjoying some safe havens on Afghan soil, despite the fall of Kabul to the Afghan Taleban...

I would advise Iranians to browse relevant threads in the Pakistani sections of the forum. It is quite interesting, and surprising even. You might also notice how the more secular-oriented users from Pakistan are expressing reservations about the Afghan Taleban and challenging their less secular compatriots in brotherly debates on the topic.

Now let's be clear: Iran certainly isn't accepting the TTP and will surely stand with Pakistan on the issue. However, fathom all the Iran-hating and/or Shia-hating users here who were literally drooling at the completely delusional and baseless prospect of so-called "Iranian proxies" launching attacks on the Afghan Taleban, or of the latter proceeding to strike Iran. Other than a certain American citizen, all of them have stopped voicing their dreams of a soon-to-erupt armed conflict between Iran and Taleban-controlled Afghanistan. Imagine the faces of better informed Iran-haters when they are confronted with the wishful thinking of said US citizen, considering how they witness on a regular basis these unfortunate news reports of some Afghan Taleban provoking Pakistan one way or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Troller trying to start a problem between the forums






__





American values






defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Troller trying to start a problem between the forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


That's because there is a know it all evangelist clown who every now and then comes and sticks his nose in the Iranian affairs









CoronaVirus in US - Updates & Discussion


https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/



defence.pk


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Cthulhu said:


> That's because there is a know it all evangelist clown who every now and then comes and sticks his nose in the Iranian affairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoronaVirus in US - Updates & Discussion
> 
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



I don't see the first guy posting here recently. Infact it looks like he has been gone for almost 2 years.

post history:








IronHeart






defence.pk





But Truthseeker does seem to be causing trouble.








Soleimani StatuteTorched by Protesters


Iran: Statue to Qassem Soleimani Is Unveiled in Official Ceremony in the Morning — Then Torched by Protesters That Night By Jim Hoft Published January 6, 2022 at 2:15pm The supporters of the Iranian opposition movement, the People’s Mojahedin Organization of Iran (PMOI/MEK), torched the large...



defence.pk


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> یعنی اگر ده تا سی درصد نقدی و فکر ریزش میکنی در تضادی
> تو نمیتونی اندازه من نقد باشی
> 
> من روی ۴۰ تا ۴۵ حساب کردم
> اگر ریخت به سی باز هم میخرم و صبرمیکنم
> البته از حساب بانکی باید خرج کنم متاسفانه
> 
> کریسمس که بالا رفت باید بیشتر نقد میکردم تا هشتاد درصد​


من حدوداً‌ هفتاد درصد نقد هستم
البته خرید تو صف دارم. یه خرید جزئی روی ۳۹۰۰۰ دلار دارم یه خرید جزئی هم روی ۱ میلیارد و دویست میلیون تومن
خرید اصلی‌هام روی ۳۵ هزار و ۱ میلیارد تومن هستند
ولی در مجموع الان چند وقتی هست بیشتر سرمایه رو نقد کردم

من حالا جالبی‌اش اینه که چند ماه دیگه اجاره خونم هم تموم می‌شه و باید جا به جا بشم
با این وضعیت بازار عملاً امکان داره سرمایه‌ام چند ماه بلوکه بشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من حدوداً‌ هفتاد درصد نقد هستم
> البته خرید تو صف دارم. یه خرید جزئی روی ۳۹۰۰۰ دلار دارم یه خرید جزئی هم روی ۱ میلیارد و دویست میلیون تومن
> خرید اصلی‌هام روی ۳۵ هزار و ۱ میلیارد تومن هستند
> ولی در مجموع الان چند وقتی هست بیشتر سرمایه رو نقد کردم
> 
> من حالا جالبی‌اش اینه که چند ماه دیگه اجاره خونم هم تموم می‌شه و باید جا به جا بشم
> با این وضعیت بازار عملاً امکان داره سرمایه‌ام چند ماه بلوکه بشه​




وقتی بورس پایینه و کریپتو پایینه شرایط سختی ه
من هدف اولیه ام این بود که سود رو به کارهای مهندسی و مسکن منتقل کنم ولی فعلا باید صبر کنم

پول نوسانگیری بهم لذت نمیده
احساس بی خاصیتی میده

منتظر این شیفتم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Weekends...Iranians Goofing around in the winter ..Sabalan mountain region Western Iran.





































Some other Iranian climb to document natural caves in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Covid numbers continue to slide in Iran, while Covid cases are raging in Europe and North America. Despite the rise in case counts, death counts seem to remain proportionally lower. This is probably due to vaccines and natural immunity at this point. The latest Omicron surges seem to happen very abruptly. Iran might see a sudden surge in the coming weeks but for now numbers remain low.


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Covid numbers continue to slide in Iran, while Covid cases are raging in Europe and North America. Despite the rise in case counts, death counts seem to remain proportionally lower. This is probably due to vaccines and natural immunity at this point. The latest Omicron surges seem to happen very abruptly. Iran might see a sudden surge in the coming weeks but for now numbers remain low.
> 
> View attachment 807124
> View attachment 807125
> View attachment 807126
> View attachment 807127
> 
> View attachment 807131
> View attachment 807132
> View attachment 807133


Just got my third shot yesterday and it was Moderna..the talk of the town is that Moderna better than pfizer against Omicron....but even better more and more looks like Iran's Pasteur vaccine the best against Omicron..Iran map all blue and US map all red...amazing...I noticed Iranians wear mask even on the streets..


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> Just got my third shot yesterday and it was Moderna..the talk of the town is that Moderna better than pfizer against Omicron....but even better more and more looks like Iran's Pasteur vaccine the best against Omicron..Iran map all blue and US map all red...amazing...I noticed Iranians wear mask even on the streets..


My guess is as @sha ah said, natural immunity, but also certain treatments being administered in Iran that is not being administered by western countries because of the mafia that control health care in these countries. The treatment is hidden, and only the vaccine is promoted. They are intentionally hiding the treatment method to sell more vaccines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

It may also be because Iran has not administered nearly as many tests as western countries.

The US has conducted 800 million tests for a population of 300 million - 266%

The UK 418 million for a population of 68 million - 614%

Iran 42 million for 85 million people - 49%

Anyways the Covid case numbers in Iran keep sliding for now. With Omicron there seems to be a sudden burst abruptly. We will have to keep an eye on Iran and the rest of the world as this develops.


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Just got my third shot yesterday and it was Moderna..the talk of the town is that Moderna better than pfizer against Omicron....but even better more and more looks like Iran's Pasteur vaccine the best against Omicron..Iran map all blue and US map all red...amazing...I noticed Iranians wear mask even on the streets..


Sadly we don't wear masks as much as we should and for some nonsense on antisocial medias about 30 percent of the population won't get vaccines.


----------



## sha ah

70% haven't gotten vaccines or have ? Remember the graph below shows the percentage out of the entire population. Out of the eligible population the numbers are much higher.

For some reason, recently vaccine distribution has slowed down to a crawl in Iran. Only 130,000 a day right now. At the peak it was 1 million a day.








Hack-Hook said:


> Sadly we don't wear masks as much as we should and for some nonsense on antisocial medias about 70 percent of the population won't get vaccines.


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> 70% haven't gotten vaccines or have ?
> 
> View attachment 807277


70 got it meant 30 percent refuse vaccination


----------



## sha ah

That's 71% out of Iran's entire population having had 1 dose. 61% of Iran's entire population have had 2 doses. Out of Iran's eligible population, it's likely higher than 80%.

60-70% is pretty standard for developed countries when were talking about fully vaccinated out of the entire population. Surprisingly Cuba has 85%. USA is 62%, Canada 77%, Spain 80%, Poland 55%, Portugal 88%, UK 70%, France 74%. Russia 46%, India 45%, China 85%, Saudi 67%, Turkey 61%











Hack-Hook said:


> 70 got it meant 30 percent refuse vaccination


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> That's 71% out of Iran's entire population having had 1 dose. 61% of Iran's entire population have had 2 doses. Out of Iran's eligible population, it's likely higher than 80%.
> 
> 60-70% is pretty standard for developed countries when were talking about fully vaccinated out of the entire population. Surprisingly Cuba has 85%. USA is 62%, Canada 77%, Spain 80%, Poland 55%, Portugal 88%, UK 70%, France 74%. Russia 46%, India 45%, China 85%, Saudi 67%, Turkey 61%
> 
> View attachment 807295
> View attachment 807296


s I said if it was not for Antisocial media the numbers were a lot higher. and if we had stronger government which actually enforced laws


----------



## aryobarzan

Erdogan promised national car turns out to be Italian!..!!..
*Italian H-600 *
*Pininfarina*









*Turkish National car TOGG*

















تصاویر| خودروی ملی وعده داده شده اردوغان ، فیک از آب در آمد!


عصر ایران در گزارشی مقایسه ای نوشته سدان توگ که اردوغان پیشتر از آن به عنوان خودروی ملی ترکیه نام برده بود در حقیقت یک مدل مونتاژ شده با کمی دست کاری از سدان اچ ۶۰۰ پینین فارینا از این برند ایتالیایی است.




www.khabaronline.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## dBSPL

aryobarzan said:


> Erdogan promised national car turns out to be Italian!..!!..
> *Italian H-600 *
> *Pininfarina*
> View attachment 807409
> 
> View attachment 807413
> 
> 
> *Turkish National car TOGG*
> View attachment 807411
> 
> View attachment 807414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تصاویر| خودروی ملی وعده داده شده اردوغان ، فیک از آب در آمد!
> 
> 
> عصر ایران در گزارشی مقایسه ای نوشته سدان توگ که اردوغان پیشتر از آن به عنوان خودروی ملی ترکیه نام برده بود در حقیقت یک مدل مونتاژ شده با کمی دست کاری از سدان اچ ۶۰۰ پینین فارینا از این برند ایتالیایی است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.khabaronline.ir



That isnt a secret... TOGG had already announced that they were working with Pininfarina for first generation of products, from the very beginning. Exterior designs, developed through Pinfarina's concepts, saved the company about 5 years. In this way, the company aims to take the first mass production vehicles off the line by the end of 2022.






Not only Pininfarina; but also the batteries to be used by the company cars, will be produced in factory that established in partnership with Chinese Farasis. Or, for example, working with American Ava Labs on TOGG's blockchain integration...

The aim of the product is not to be a local automobile producer. They have the goal of creating a global brand whose added value will belong to Turkey, and they have a policy that is open to all kinds of partnerships that will accelerate the process in this field. I can tell you about dozens of innovations that TOGG aims to implement: all of which are the product of the company's policies that will create added value.

Murat Günak, the company's chief design consultant, do you have any idea who he is? Or if I explain from my examples above, just because Avalanche's founder is Turkish(prof. Emin Gün Sirer) doesn't make them a Turkish company. Just as TOGG's receiving services from foreign companies will not make it a foreign product producer...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

dBSPL said:


> That isnt a secret... TOGG had already announced that they were working with Pininfarina for first generation of products, from the very beginning. Exterior designs, developed through Pinfarina's concepts, saved the company about 5 years. In this way, the company aims to take the first mass production vehicles off the line by the end of 2022.
> 
> View attachment 807422
> 
> 
> Not only Pininfarina; but also the batteries to be used by the company cars, will be produced in factory that established in partnership with Chinese Farasis. Or, for example, working with American Ava Labs on TOGG's blockchain integration...
> 
> The aim of the product is not to be a local automobile producer. They have the goal of creating a global brand whose added value will belong to Turkey, and they have a policy that is open to all kinds of partnerships that will accelerate the process in this field. I can tell you about dozens of innovations that TOGG aims to implement: all of which are the product of the company's policies that will create added value.
> 
> Murat Günay, the company's chief design consultant, do you have any idea who he is? Or if I explain from my examples above, just because Avalanche's founder is Turkish doesn't make them a Turkish company. Just as TOGG's receiving services from foreign companies will not make it a foreign product producer...


If it is called a "national car" which I do not know if it is.. May be it should not be called a "national car" just another car produced in JV in Turkey.."national car" means everything (almost) is designed and made in that "nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dBSPL

aryobarzan said:


> If it is called a "national car" which I do not know if it is.. May be it should not be called a "national car" just another car produced in JV in Turkey.."national car" means everything (almost) is designed and made in that "nation.


No, you are speaking with very limited information indeed. There is no foreign JV situation for TOGG.

TOGG is a Turkish brand as much as Mercedes or Volkswagen is a German brand.


----------



## aryobarzan

dBSPL said:


> No, you are speaking with very limited information indeed. There is no foreign JV situation for TOGG.
> 
> TOGG is a Turkish brand as much as Mercedes or Volkswagen is a German brand.


It appears our definition of "national car" is not the same...in any case TOGG is a beautiful looking sedan and I wish it will make it to the export market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Kazakhstan: More than 160 killed, 5,000 arrested during riots

Fuel price rises sparked the unrest a week ago in provincial areas but the violence quickly reached large cities.









Kazakhstan: More than 160 killed, 5,000 arrested during riots


Fuel price rises sparked the unrest a week ago in provincial areas but the violence quickly reached large cities.




www.aljazeera.com







aryobarzan said:


> If it is called a "national car" which I do not know if it is.. May be it should not be called a "national car" just another car produced in JV in Turkey.."national car" means everything (almost) is designed and made in that "nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So they're rebranding an Italian/Indian product and calling it Turkish ? Why am I not surprised ? Peninfarina is owned by India btw.

The question is, who in their right mind is going to buy TOGG instead of Tesla or Mercedes or Toyota/Lexus ? Maybe if it's half the price it will sell ? 

Also with Turkey's sliding currency who in Turkey can even afford luxury cars at this point ? Maybe Erdogan and his family or friends ? 

Honestly Turkey should have done what Azerbaijan did, buy Iranian cars and rebrand them. Atleast the lesser models are affordable starting at $5000 a piece and the average Turks could afford it.



aryobarzan said:


> If it is called a "national car" which I do not know if it is.. May be it should not be called a "national car" just another car produced in JV in Turkey.."national car" means everything (almost) is designed and made in that "nation.


----------



## sha ah

Thousands of suspected terrorists rounded up by Russia and allies in Kazakhstan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryzin

dBSPL said:


> That isnt a secret... TOGG had already announced that they were working with Pininfarina for first generation of products, from the very beginning. Exterior designs, developed through Pinfarina's concepts, saved the company about 5 years. In this way, the company aims to take the first mass production vehicles off the line by the end of 2022.
> 
> View attachment 807422
> 
> 
> Not only Pininfarina; but also the batteries to be used by the company cars, will be produced in factory that established in partnership with Chinese Farasis. Or, for example, working with American Ava Labs on TOGG's blockchain integration...
> 
> The aim of the product is not to be a local automobile producer. They have the goal of creating a global brand whose added value will belong to Turkey, and they have a policy that is open to all kinds of partnerships that will accelerate the process in this field. I can tell you about dozens of innovations that TOGG aims to implement: all of which are the product of the company's policies that will create added value.
> 
> Murat Günak, the company's chief design consultant, do you have any idea who he is? Or if I explain from my examples above, just because Avalanche's founder is Turkish(prof. Emin Gün Sirer) doesn't make them a Turkish company. Just as TOGG's receiving services from foreign companies will not make it a foreign product producer...


Looks great, nobody makes things entirely in their country, good job, hope they sell it over here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

sha ah said:


> So they're rebranding an Italian/Indian product and calling it Turkish ? Why am I not surprised ? Peninfarina is owned by India btw.
> 
> The question is, who in their right mind is going to buy TOGG instead of Tesla or Mercedes or Toyota/Lexus ? Maybe if it's half the price it will sell ?
> 
> Also with Turkey's sliding currency who in Turkey can even afford luxury cars at this point ? Maybe Erdogan and his family or friends ?
> 
> Honestly Turkey should have done what Azerbaijan did, buy Iranian cars and rebrand them. Atleast the lesser models are affordable starting at $5000 a piece and the average Turks could afford it.



This is a really pointless discussion. The Turkish economy has nothing to do with what we are discussing right now. Jumping from branch to branch, and saying meaningless stereotypes from probably Iranian media shows your depth of knowledge is really super, superficial. If you wish, we can discuss the Turkish economy under its own title and compare it with the surrounding economies. I can show you a wide variety of figures and documents from organizations subject to international audit institutions. Or we can examine the industries in Turkey one by one.

If I just have to respond to what you wrote, the economy in Turkey is not yet in such a bad state that the central bank had not to intervene in the markets as others, fix the dollar rate and completely shit in the markets. Imagine that Turkey fixed the dollar rate at 10TL: In that scenario, probably except for importers close to the government, no one can find any dollar under 100TL. Are there such economies in the world, definitely yes. Moreover, the minimum wage in these countries is below the starvation line.

Anyway, although all of this has nothing to do with Iran's casual conversation topic, it's strange that you are constantly referring to these issues here, and it reflects your mood.

*

If I back to TOGG; It seems that you do not have the slightest knowledge about the automotive industry in Turkey. The automotive industry is the backbone of Turkish exports together with the sub-industry fields. It is one of the strongest sources of supply in the German automotive industry. Turkey has no problem with producing vehicles, on the contrary, if you open a topic, I can tell you one by one its worldwide successes and awards.

As far as I can tell, the main reason for the confusion is that you look at today's global automotive market with a closed economic model. Unfortunately, it is very difficult for any closed economic model in the world to create brand value that can generate global competition. If you want, we can examine one by one, which German-French automobile companies purchase products and services from which Turkish companies; from detailed engine components to other bodywork components. There is no automotive company in the world that makes and integrates all the components, down to the bolt. Every penny in costs matters, and these companies must always prioritize their profitability.

TOGG, on the other hand, beyond the aim of creating an automotive brand, has the goal of gaining a global place in the new paradigm with congenital electric vehicles. Time will tell whether they will succeed or not. What seems to be for now is the rapid influx of the most experienced and qualified workforce in this field in Turkey; for this reason, even KOC holding had to sign a gentleman's agreement with TOGG. There is great excitement and motivation. I can still give you detailed information about the investments in installation, but this is not the place to discuss them.

First generation designs based on the Pininfarina concept do not indicate that this vehicle is a rebranding product. The fact that the sector giant mercedes, for example, uses French design offices in some of its models will not make that brand French, and the situation is no different for TOGG. There are countless examples of this in the world. Murat Günak, the chief consultant of the team, who reinterpreted the concepts of Pininfarina and added the perception that the brand wants to give to the design details, has been the chief designer of many world giants for many years, including Volkswagen, Peugeot and Mercedes... You criticize an already intertwined industry (with global markets), because of why not isolate all of production.

I wholeheartedly support the cooperation between the Iranian automotive industry and the Turkish automotive industry in many fields. I wish it was. I really love Iran and I wish the best for the Iranian people. In this way, a serious additional employment can be created in both countries, not just only in creating products for the end user. Turkey is really one of the most important centers for Europe and even the Latin region last years, especially in the light commercial vehicle class. Iranian automotive companies can come here and take advantage of the open market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Well 
I guess if an Italian helicopter is the national helicopter and a South Korean tank is the national MBT, then an Italian car will be the national car.

Let’s call the German sub, national sub too.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Shawnee said:


> Well
> I guess if an Italian helicopter is the national helicopter and a South Korean tank is the national MBT, then an Italian car will be the national car.
> 
> Let’s call the German sub, national sub too.


If you write the code names of the products, I can help you determine which projects are national and which products are joint development. There are no state secrets here, all protocols and partnership relations are stated on public disclosure platforms.

I took a quick glance at the Iranian army inventory. I've seen many Iranian national products that look like American F-5s and Cobras, Bell 206 derivatives, even Russian tanks and anti air missiles... If we cannot put these in a separate category or blaming as copycats because of these designs, it seems like we are doing injustice to Turkey's defense industry products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

dBSPL said:


> If you write the code names of the products, I can help you determine which projects are national and which products are joint development. There are no state secrets here, all protocols and partnership relations are stated on public disclosure platforms.
> 
> I took a quick glance at the Iranian army inventory. I've seen many Iranian national products that look like American F-5s and Cobras, Bell 206 derivatives, even Russian tanks and anti air missiles... If we cannot put these in a separate category or blaming as copycats because of these designs, it seems like we are doing injustice to Turkey's defense industry products.



It is ok to look like the Italian car or helicopter, if it is built domestically.
Being an assembly line will not make it national car or helicopter project.

Making the cup holders will not count.


----------



## sha ah

I agree, for a car or any other product to be labelled a "national car" or "national product", it must be designed within the country and 70% if not 90% of the product should be built inside the country.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
I took a quick glance at the Iranian army inventory. I've seen many Iranian national products that look like American F-5s and Cobras, Bell 206 derivatives, even Russian tanks and anti air missiles... If we cannot put these in a separate category or blaming as copycats because of these designs, it seems like we are doing injustice to Turkey's defense industry products.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Iran does reverse engineer some military products, or build them under license or outright build knockoffs but Iran doesn't refer to them as national products.



Shawnee said:


> It is ok to look like the Italian car or helicopter, if it is built domestically.
> Being an assembly line will not make it national car or helicopter project.
> 
> Making the cup holders will not count.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I guess the US won't give the Saudis anymore missiles unless they increase oil production. The US also wants to pressure the Saudis to end the war.

*Saudi Arabia has reportedly called on a number of Gulf countries to help it increase the stockpile of its Patriot interceptor missiles, amid increasing attacks launched by the Houthi (Houthi) group from Yemen*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480250268143038467


----------



## sha ah

Houthis seem to be falling back in south eastern Yemen. It seems they over expanded in that area. Saudis are pouring lots of money and resources into securing the flanks of Marib. This area is Maribs southern flank.

Keep in mind, these are Saudi sources making these claims and geo-location shows minimal advances.

*Al-Houthi militias blow up ferries and small bridges in Aqabat Al-Qundah, linking the governorates of Shabwa and Al-Bayda, amid the advance of the forces of the Southern Giants Brigades*









Al-Houthi militias blow up ferries and small bridges in Aqabat Al-Qundah, linking the governorates of Shabwa and Al-Bayda, amid the advance of the forces of the Southern Giants Brigades Shabwah - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- ye


Al-Houthi militias blow up ferries and small bridges in Aqabat Al-Qundah, linking the governorates of Shabwa and Al-Bayda, amid the advance of the forces of the Southern Giants Brigades. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com





*Chief of Staff of the Yemeni Army to Al-Arabiya: We have made great progress on the Hanoubi front of Marib*









Chief of Staff of the Yemeni Army to Al-Arabiya: We have made great progress on the Hanoubi front of Marib Marib, Yemen - Interactive map of Yemen war - Yemen news live map- yemen.liveuamap.com


Chief of Staff of the Yemeni Army to Al-Arabiya: We have made great progress on the Hanoubi front of Marib. Yemen Civil war and Saudi-led intervention news on live map in English




yemen.liveuamap.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480161975082622978Interesting, if you look at the map of North and South Yemen before unification in 1990, the map looks strikingly similar to the current political map of Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Things are not looking good for Libya after nation wide elections which were supposed to unify the nation were cancelled abruptly. Both sides (Turkey/western Libya under GNA vs Egypt/UAE/Russia/Eastern Libya under LNA/Hafter forces) seem no closer to brokering a long term peace agreement. Tensions are brewing as another armed conflict seems almost inevitable.

*The Libyan Army: The Prime Minister prevents the payment of salaries for members of the armed forces for the fourth month in a row*









The Libyan Army: The Prime Minister prevents the payment of salaries for members of the armed forces for the fourth month in a row Al Rajmah - Libya live map. Libya civil war news today - libya.liveuamap.com


The Libyan Army: The Prime Minister prevents the payment of salaries for members of the armed forces for the fourth month in a row. Explore Libya local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on politics, military news and security alerts




libya.liveuamap.com





*The General Command of the Libyan National Army: Cutting salaries to the armed forces means cutting off the lives of half a million people who are the families of the soldiers*









The General Command of the Libyan National Army: Cutting salaries to the armed forces means cutting off the lives of half a million people who are the families of the soldiers Al Rajmah - Libya live map. Libya civil war news today - libya.liveuamap.c


The General Command of the Libyan National Army: Cutting salaries to the armed forces means cutting off the lives of half a million people who are the families of the soldiers. Explore Libya local news alerts & today's headlines geolocated on live map on website or application. Focus on...




libya.liveuamap.com





GNA forces training and preparing for the upcoming conflict ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480173217495109645
Egypt/UAE/Russia have proposed that both Turkish mercenaries and Russian mercenaries leave the country simultaneously. Turkey refuses to cooperate and doesn't seem to be willing to budge.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480242643997241344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

dBSPL said:


> If you write the code names of the products, I can help you determine which projects are national and which products are joint development. There are no state secrets here, all protocols and partnership relations are stated on public disclosure platforms.
> 
> I took a quick glance at the Iranian army inventory. I've seen many Iranian national products that look like American F-5s and Cobras, Bell 206 derivatives, even Russian tanks and anti air missiles... If we cannot put these in a separate category or blaming as copycats because of these designs, it seems like we are doing injustice to Turkey's defense industry products.


if by anti air missile you mean 3rd of khordad and 15 of khordad , i dare you to produce equivalent Russians system
about F-5 deriviate , i yet to see one call them national airplane . they are called national product as all their parts are made in Iran , and by the way they only share framework with F-5


----------



## sha ah

None of these products have been referred to as national products by Iran or Iranians. 

The 3rd of Khordad is reverse engineered from the Russian BUK SAM. 






The 15th of Khordad or Sayyad SAM has been designed and produced in Iran. 






The Bavar-373 also was designed and produced by Iran.








Hack-Hook said:


> if by anti air missile you mean 3rd of khordad and 15 of khordad , i dare you to produce equivalent Russians system
> about F-5 deriviate , i yet to see one call them national airplane . they are called national product as all their parts are made in Iran , and by the way they only share framework with F-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> My guess is as @sha ah said, natural immunity, but also certain treatments being administered in Iran that is not being administered by western countries because of the mafia that control health care in these countries. The treatment is hidden, and only the vaccine is promoted. They are intentionally hiding the treatment method to sell more vaccines.



One sensible observation stemming from healthy critical thinking, in a sea of conformism. Kudos.

And if you dig further, you may also concur that this scheme is being driven not just by the unscrupulous mafia behind the pharmaceutical industry, but by the entire ruling oligarchy acting in a concerted and cohesive way. Likewise, further research might shed light on the conspiratorial nature of this entire Covid affair, the totally unprecedented characteristics of this virus, how the pandemic perfectly coincides with globalist goals, how leading globalist elites like France's Jacques Attali (the man who worked as an adviser to a number of French presidents of opposite political affiliations, and probably one of the five most continually influential persons in that country) are on the record for stating explicitly that such a pandemic might be the ideal instrument to make recalcitrant populations accept the imposition of the illegitimate world government they've been working towards for ages.

- - - - -



Hack-Hook said:


> Sadly we don't wear masks as much as we should and for some nonsense on antisocial medias about 30 percent of the population won't get vaccines.



This is not what makes these media antisocial. But it's the dominating mainstream discourse that does. Mainstream discourse which has achieved to convince two thirds or more of public opinion, and which notoriously prohibits any and all critical thinking about Covid-19, including when it comes to utterly striking aspects such as the fact that there's no historical precedent for a coronavirus "mutating" into ever more contagious or hazardous variants, the murky origins of the infectious agent, not to mention the many crystal-clear statements by globalist oligarchs showing how they have been look forward to a pandemic which would enable them to impose their design of a totalitarian world government on independent nations and religious communities, as well as how this crisis perfectly fits into general globalist policy and agendas.

Dissident views on social media are deliberately tolerated by the western-based globalist ruling oligarchy. To pretend that companies such as Instagram, Twitter, Facebook and the rest of the cabal will hesitate even a nanosecond before applying the most suffocating forms of censorship on currents of opinion capable of genuinely challenging or threatening the zionist, bankster capitalist and masonic oligarchy's total grip on power in so-called "democracies" and beyond, would be an intolerable insult to common intelligence. For not only are these companies owned by individuals who themselves happen to be members of the oligarchy and thus have their interests aligned with their counterparts in other branches, but moreover we have right before out eyes concrete illustrations of the systematic suppression of freedom of speech by these media, such as their handling of postings and comments favorable to shahid Qassem Soleimani.

The reason why a measure of dissidence is allowed is that:

1) It serves as a pseudo-"democratic" alibi to the establishment, which can then pretend that it was the citizenry itself which by its "free will" embraced the nefarious reforms they are imposing on it. This modus operandi is there to cover up the totalitarian and genocidal nature of liberal so-called "democracy".

Opposition is tolerated only in a meticulously dosed manner, so to make sure that it will never be heard as loudly as the dominant mantras incessantly peddled by the ruling system's infinitely more resourceful media mouthpieces, but be visible enough to create a perverted illusion of plurality and freedom.

2) Most of the dissidents on social media are controlled opposition like Trump. Meaning, for example, that the theories they publish will to tend to minimize the actual danger or obscure its effective source or nature. Contrary to the dissident discourse which presents Covid-19 as a non-existing or harmless disease used by the oligarchy to manipulate people simply through an completely imagined, unreal threat, this virus is in fact a fully fledged biological weapon and killer variants may very well be unleashed on us soon in order to exterminate a large percentage of mankind and thereby cause a significant reduction of the world's population, in conformity with the globalist agenda. Also, many dissidents will fail to point to the criminal globalist oligarchy and its bankster, zionist and masonic associates as those actually responsible, promoting alternate theories which focus on this or that state (China etc) or third party instead.

Conversely, this sort of an inadequate opposition discourse will trigger a counter-reaction from the conformist, uncritical majority, counter-reaction which will once again shield the culprits from trial by the people. Rather than pausing for a second to ponder all the anomalies and oddities of the situation, rather than coming to the conclusion that it's the imperial establishment which had the virus synthetized and put into circulation, and that therefore, the solution consists in toppling this criminal oligarchy, the mainstream person, who perhaps has lost a relative or a friend to Covid, will start resenting dissidents and blaming them for the lasting pandemic, naively believing that more systematic use of masks or mandatory vaccination of populations - which is exactly what the oligarchy aims to impose, will really solve a crisis whose select instigators are sitting well beyond and above all these considerations, comfortably nestled in their golden ivory towers and cynically laughing their heads off at the naivety of subjects whom they treat like nothing more than cattle.

Indeed, redirection of often legitimate anger and frustrations has always formed an essential cornerstone of social engineering. It's akin to what they did in the Muslim world and West Asia in particular, where in order to raise a proxy army in an attempt to suppress authentic Resistance to global arrogance and imperialism, embodied by Islamic Iran and allies, they cultivated sectarianist takfiri pseudo-"jihadism" through a multitude of terrorist grouplets they engineered, and actively generated false perceptions of who their true mortal enemy is in the minds of the uprooted, disoriented masses of downtrodden Muslims from East Asia to the urban ghettos of Europe and North America, leading them to believe that Iran and Shia Muslims, not the zio-American empire, are the main threat facing them (a mindset observable among some users around here as well, which is why these will openly preach confronting Iran rather than or prior to the zionist entity and the American regime).

In fact, the social and technological management of public discourse on Covid-19 in mainstream media is perfectly calibrated and orchestrated top-down, to ensure that the oligarchy will have its way in the smoothest possible manner towards the sinister, oppressive anthropological disruption it has been devising. The sheep need to be conducted to the slaughterhouse of their own misinformed, manipulated, pre-conditioned volition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran is world's 4th country in nano Technology rankings.*​

*Ranking**Country**Total number of nano-articles published (2021)**Share of nano-article to total (%)*1China85,75814.12USA23,2254.53India19,04113.94Iran11,19618.75South Korea10,35512.96Germany9,0196.17Japan7,7347.28Saudi Arabia6,92317.49UK6,2054.010Russia5,88810.211France5,7716.412Spain5,0225.613Australia4,9885.314Italy4,9394.915Egypt4,75716.016Pakistan4,14413.817Canada4,1404.318Turkey3,9466.719Brazil3,8765.220Taiwan3,87010.7









Top 20 Countries in Publishing Nano Articles in 2021 | STATNANO


The number of scientific articles is deemed a significant parameter for measuring and comparing the scientific development of individuals, universities and..




statnano.com













معرفی ۲۰کشور برتر در انتشار مقالات نانو در سال ۲۰۲۱


ستاد توسعه فناوری نانو اعلام کرد بر اساس آخرین آمار، ایران بعد از چین، امریکا و هند، چهارمین کشوری است که در حوزه نانومقاله منتشر کرده است.




www.mehrnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran is world's 4th country in nano Technology rankings.*​
> 
> *Ranking**Country**Total number of nano-articles published (2021)**Share of nano-article to total (%)*1China85,75814.12USA23,2254.53India19,04113.94Iran11,19618.75South Korea10,35512.96Germany9,0196.17Japan7,7347.28Saudi Arabia6,92317.49UK6,2054.010Russia5,88810.211France5,7716.412Spain5,0225.613Australia4,9885.314Italy4,9394.915Egypt4,75716.016Pakistan4,14413.817Canada4,1404.318Turkey3,9466.719Brazil3,8765.220Taiwan3,87010.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 20 Countries in Publishing Nano Articles in 2021 | STATNANO
> 
> 
> The number of scientific articles is deemed a significant parameter for measuring and comparing the scientific development of individuals, universities and..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> statnano.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> معرفی ۲۰کشور برتر در انتشار مقالات نانو در سال ۲۰۲۱
> 
> 
> ستاد توسعه فناوری نانو اعلام کرد بر اساس آخرین آمار، ایران بعد از چین، امریکا و هند، چهارمین کشوری است که در حوزه نانومقاله منتشر کرده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mehrnews.com


Egypt is doing well also.


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammed45 said:


> Egypt is doing well also.


surprise is Saudi Arabia....


----------



## Muhammed45

aryobarzan said:


> surprise is Saudi Arabia....


Their Students are mostly from Foreign origin. Who knows, maybe they are buying the articles. You know that oil dollars work well. 

Egpyt has had outstanding scientists along the history. They could develop nuclear bomb before anyone could even dream of having a nuclear reactor in middle east. Most of their scientists were terrorized by the Zionists. A sad story

I can't believe the Saudi case, they are too lazy and arrogant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

* Iran's 5000-year-old tree*​
Planted by Zoroaster, the Iranian prophet..some claim..​
From the scientific point of view, the majority of the experts believe that Sarv-e Abarkuh is between 4,000 and 5,000 years old though some others have estimated its existence to reach 8,000 years.​
The giant Persian cypress is named after its ancient location, the town of Abarkuh in Yazd province. 




At the age of almost five millennia, Sarv-e Abarkuh is a solid, tall tree still covering itself with glory, reaching 25 meters.​

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> The 3rd of Khordad is reverse engineered from the Russian BUK SAM.


its not a reverse engineer of BUK , they look similar to untrained eyes but no BUK can do what 3rd of khordad is capable of . 
the copy of BUK in Iran is called RAAd and its Taer missiles , 3rd of Khordad and the Sayad missiles have 3 time the engagement range , and the Radar on the Tellar is a lot mor capable than what you can find on any BUK. also it can engage target without turning on its Radar something that BUK can dream of for now
the radar that come with BUK is 160km for while Bashir on 3rd of Khordad have a 350km of range


----------



## dBSPL

Hack-Hook said:


> if by anti air missile you mean 3rd of khordad and 15 of khordad , i dare you to produce equivalent Russians system
> about F-5 deriviate , i yet to see one call them national airplane . they are called national product as all their parts are made in Iran , and by the way they only share framework with F-5



Don't get me wrong. Here, I do not have a negative opinion against Iran's military projects or against Iranian engineering companies that want to further develop their country with their current opportunities.

Due to its pre-revolutionary relations, Iran had close relations with western weapons manufacturers, as a result, it added almost every system it needed to its inventory in desired quantities. After the revolution, conditions began to change dramatically. However, Iran is a state that has to manage many risk factors just like us in terms of its geopolitical conditions and cannot afford to weaken the country's military deterrence in any conventional area. I mean, it had to continue to add the products needed quickly to its inventory without wasting time.

I don't have much detailed information, but as far as I can see, 2-3 different projects have been carried out, for example based on the F-5 design. If Iran wanted to implement these projects from scratch, it would have to spend much more time on each of these projects, with the time and facilities required for the detail design process, wind and other related tests and their validation. I think Iran has adopted a realistic policy in terms of meeting the urgent need first and completing the processes that will form the infrastructure of completely original projects through these projects.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Yek kasi dahan in ashghal ro bebande. Aabroo ma ro bishtar az in nabare.









‘More revenge’ for US for killing Iranian general


Major General Hossein Salami, the commander of Iran’s powerful Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), said Tehran’s revenge for the US killing of his fellow military leader Qassem Soleimani was not over.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I don't like Salami, especially after that dowsing rod incident, I think he's a dummy.









Iran's Fake Coronavirus Detector Is the Same as a Fake 'Bomb Detector'


The same device that was used to scam millions of dollars from governments in the Middle East now looks like it's being used to "detect coronavirus."




www.vice.com







Dariush the Great said:


> Yek kasi dahan in ashghal ro bebande. Aabroo ma ro bishtar az in nabare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘More revenge’ for US for killing Iranian general
> 
> 
> Major General Hossein Salami, the commander of Iran’s powerful Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC), said Tehran’s revenge for the US killing of his fellow military leader Qassem Soleimani was not over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com


They're all based off of the same basic design. Iran is extremely resourceful, the way they upgraded, modernized, optimized, modified the system.

Russian BUK SAM






third of khordad sam






RAAD sam






The 15th of Khordad or Sayyad SAM are a completely different design, somewhat akin to the Patriot SAM








Hack-Hook said:


> its not a reverse engineer of BUK , they look similar to untrained eyes but no BUK can do what 3rd of khordad is capable of .
> the copy of BUK in Iran is called RAAd and its Taer missiles , 3rd of Khordad and the Sayad missiles have 3 time the engagement range , and the Radar on the Tellar is a lot mor capable than what you can find on any BUK. also it can engage target without turning on its Radar something that BUK can dream of for now
> the radar that come with BUK is 160km for while Bashir on 3rd of Khordad have a 350km of range











Kazakh leader declares ‘coup d’etat’ over as Putin claims victory


President Tokayev says ‘counterterrorism’ operation to end soon after days of bloody protests.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> I don't like Salami, especially after that dowsing rod incident, I think he's a dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Fake Coronavirus Detector Is the Same as a Fake 'Bomb Detector'
> 
> 
> The same device that was used to scam millions of dollars from governments in the Middle East now looks like it's being used to "detect coronavirus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all based off of the same basic design. Iran is extremely resourceful, the way they upgraded, modernized, optimized, modified the system.
> 
> Russian BUK SAM
> 
> View attachment 807651
> 
> 
> third of khordad sam
> 
> View attachment 807652
> 
> 
> RAAD sam
> 
> View attachment 807653
> 
> 
> The 15th of Khordad or Sayyad SAM are a completely different design, somewhat akin to the Patriot SAM
> 
> View attachment 807656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh leader declares ‘coup d’etat’ over as Putin claims victory
> 
> 
> President Tokayev says ‘counterterrorism’ operation to end soon after days of bloody protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


He is the most talentless and useless within the IRGC command. We have commanders like Hajizadeh completely revolutionizing the way IRGC fights aerial warfare thanks to his smart and innovative thinking regarding drones for example and implementing smart AD strategies. And we have buffoons like that Salami.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> I don't like Salami, especially after that dowsing rod incident, I think he's a dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran's Fake Coronavirus Detector Is the Same as a Fake 'Bomb Detector'
> 
> 
> The same device that was used to scam millions of dollars from governments in the Middle East now looks like it's being used to "detect coronavirus."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're all based off of the same basic design. Iran is extremely resourceful, the way they upgraded, modernized, optimized, modified the system.
> 
> Russian BUK SAM
> 
> View attachment 807651
> 
> 
> third of khordad sam
> 
> View attachment 807652
> 
> 
> RAAD sam
> 
> View attachment 807653
> 
> 
> The 15th of Khordad or Sayyad SAM are a completely different design, somewhat akin to the Patriot SAM
> 
> View attachment 807656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh leader declares ‘coup d’etat’ over as Putin claims victory
> 
> 
> President Tokayev says ‘counterterrorism’ operation to end soon after days of bloody protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


only in shape otherwise 3rd and 15th of Khordad use the same missile, also 3rd of Khordad have a more sophisticated x-band AESA on Telar with 1700 element while 15th of khordad rely on a more powerful PESA radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

2000 a day dying from Covid-19 in the US






on average, 700 a day in Russia 300 in France 400 in Germany 200 in Italy and 300 in the UK






Meanwhile in Iran, no surge yet from Omicron. Could it be because Iran administer as many tests as European/western countries ?

Just to give you an example, 800 million tests have been administered in the USA, out of a population of 300 million. Iran only 40 million tests out of 80 million. The UK, 400 million out of 70 million. The UK has a population pretty much the same size as Iran but has administered ten times as many tests.

On the other hand, Brazil 60 million out of 200 million and you still see a recent surge in cases. India 700 million out of 1.4 billion. However you still see a surge in India. In some parts of the west testing kits are in short supply. If this is the case globally, perhaps Iran isn't able to get its hands on enough testing kits ? I'm not sure...

Btw Iran is now number 12 for total Covid-19 cases worldwide, after Argentina.


----------



## SalarHaqq

This was long overdue but I finally managed to complete the translation work.

Here it is, as promised (to @sha ah and others) - a quality dissident analysis of the Covid-19 crisis, which breaks with the prevailing conformism and sheds some much needed light on the compelling, unanswered questions surrounding this pandemic. Personally, I do not subscribe to the notion that the virus ought to be considered as harmless... the biological weapon, in my opinion, consists of both Covid-19's multiple successive "variants" and of the vaccines. But other than that, I have no doubt that the points presented below deserve to be taken seriously. Equally of interest is the discussion of what science represents in today's world: how it is used as a tool by the oligarchy but also what role it plays in the latter's vision of the future of mankind. The interview therefore represents recommended read for those who systematically tend to embrace achievements announced in the scientific field without a second thought.

But first allow me to briefly introduce the interviewee. Holder of a PhD in philosophy, Lucien Cerise is a French author specializing in topics related to the ruling oligarchy, the contemporary system of domination as well as its methods of governance and long term agendas. Cerise has been active in the framework of movements classified both on the left and on the right of the political spectrum; however, throughout his intellectual journey, he has consistently proved to be a sincere, bona fide resistant against the oppressive establishment of NATO-zone regimes. Among his published works, _Gouverner par le chaos_ (_To govern through chaos_), which aptly describes the manipulation techniques through which western so-called "democracies" are imposing their yoke on their own and on other nations, is one that deserves to be mentioned here.

Cerise has traveled to Iran a few years ago, by the way. And his reaction to this experience was to note that Iran is a "normal country", inhabited by "normal people" - contrary to the distorted, propagandistic representations of Iran in mainstream media.

Now I'm not personally a great believer in physiognomy, but sometimes peoples' outer appearance just happens to say something about their mind. And in the case of Cerise, just by paying attention to his looks it becomes abundantly clear that we're dealing with a genius. Indeed, an intelligent, rigorous and cultured thinker this person is. So his dissident views with regards to the coronavirus affair cannot be equated to nor simply dismissed as some shaky theories constructed by a random "YouTuber". No, this is high level, thoroughly documented, well informed, intelligently and solidly argued counter-information.

I mean, do carefully contemplate the following images if you will, and tell me whether they can possibly depict anything but an intellectual of undisputable erudition:





















To those won over by the dominant mainstream discourse on the Covid-19 pandemic, a word of caution though: brace yourselves, as what you are going to read below is guaranteed to challenge if not jolt some pre-established assumptions.

This material is exclusive, hitherto unpublished in English. So... reactivate your critical thinking and enjoy!

PS: I would like to dedicate this work of translation to user @EvilWesteners. It's unfortunate that you felt compelled to leave, but if you're more comfortable this way, then you most probably made the right choice.



____________



*Lucien Cerise: "We are going to enter the realm of the final slump and systemic collapse"

The Great Reset project, ever heard of it? No? Then read Lucien Cerise! A specialist on social engineering and opinion-making, he explains to us what lies behind the great reset of our brains by the system.*







*Who are the authors and promoters of the project for a “Great Reset”?

Lucien Cerise*: In 2014, Christine Lagarde, then director of the IMF, had already spoken of the need to operate an economic "Great Reset", a major zeroing, to bring about a big clean slate for the world economy.

In 2020, the founder of the Davos forum, Klaus Schwab, takes up this concept of the Great Reset and devotes a book to it in which he broadens the fields of application of this great recommencement to all areas of existence, on the pretext of the coronavirus epidemic, which must irreversibly transform the world and from which a new normal, a new reality, a new world must emerge, according to the semantics in use.

This revolutionary project to cut history in two has therefore been making the rounds for several years in the circles of industrial and financial capitalism.

Philosophically, the theme of the _tabula rasa _is not new and already appears in monotheistic eschatology and its linear, ascending, cumulative temporality, with a before and an after, which envisages to put an end to Evil and to a painful human condition, in order to lead us towards the Good and a salvatory future. Other cultures have a cyclical conception of time and do not envisage putting an end to Evil, or what is perceived as such, something that Friedrich Nietzsche adopted with his concept of Eternal Return, of Good as much as of Evil. In contrast, the Great Reset belongs to that utopian tradition which dreams of organizing the world in a perfectly rational, unified and centralized way, and of putting an end once and for all to Evil, which is identified with the human multitude and with biological existence, for the latter are seen as inducing a form of irrationality, that is to say, unpredictability and uncertainty.

In several publications and interviews, Klaus Schwab announces a fourth industrial revolution that will merge the biological and the digital. This technological and technophile dictatorship has been in the making for decades. Networks of sleeper cells had been pre-positioned in key areas of power for years, and were then activated all together in 2020. This project has been known by various names - positivism, scientism, progressivism, globalism, transhumanism - the Great Reset is but the latest term to designate this universal electronic tyranny which is being installed all over the planet, because no one can escape it. Techno-science overdetermines absolutely everything, in particular the international balance of power. Countries that do not play the game of global techno-scientific rivalry are self-disarming and submitting themselves to economic and military adversaries and competitors.

In fact, it is always the military-industrial complex which drives scientific research, whose one and only principle can be summed up in a few words: whatever is technically feasible is going to be done.

This Promethean hubris of techno-science knows no bounds, it is a permanent headlong rush inducing fierce competition from all geopolitical players, without regard for human cost. At regular intervals, the instinct to preserve the human species resurfaces and initiatives to ethically frame scientific research can be witnessed. But for the moment, it is only in the fictional universe of _Dune_, the novelistic work of Frank Herbert, that artificial intelligence is definitively prohibited - episode of the Butlerian Jihad - because of the threat it represents for humanity.


*What model of society is to emerge from the post-Covid world?*

A model of post-human society. The Covid-19 flu is just a pretext to end the species. As the name suggests, the Big Reset involves applying to human societies the same treatment as a computer that you reboot. The aim of the maneuver is to proceed to a total and definitive transfer of power.

From where to where? From political structures of all kinds, national, international, supranational, towards a planetary IT and technocratic management system. Whether this system is of a statal or private character is secondary. The goal is to put an end to politics in general, that is to say to discussion, polemics, criticism, questioning, that is to say the regulation of human interactions through language, so as to place our lives directly under the control of artificial intelligence, with no more room for discussions. Human subjects, who are characterized by a taste for palaver, will be included in a vast automated management system of connected objects.

This model of society stems directly from cybernetic thought, which does not distinguish between subjects and objects. Cybernetics was invented by mathematician Norbert Wiener during World War II as a method of ballistic computation. Its peculiarity is that it does not really differentiate between living and non-living beings, all of which are treated as interacting information systems.

The Macy conferences which brought together various scientists and intellectuals in the United States between 1942 and 1953 laid the foundations of social cybernetics with political applications in the management of citizens as if these were simple automatons, replaceable by machines.

The project seriously supported by some lawyers to grant legal personality to robots goes into that same direction of a smoothing out of the ontological differences between living and non-living.

Biological/digital fusion will be done to the detriment of the biological and to the benefit of the digital, inducing a phenomenon of objectification of the living. The major problem to be solved for the cybernetic utopia is the animal kingdom, distinct from minerals and the vegetables - the "meat" as they use to say in the cyberpunk universe of William Gibson. We must get over with the beings of meat because they are unruly and it is impossible to insert them directly as such into cyberspace.

In the post-Covid world, meat must therefore be eliminated, which also explains this strange craze for vegetarianism among the top echelon of capitalism. In 2016, the Davos forum announced to us in its “8 predictions for the world in 2030” that “_we will eat much less meat_”.

The post-Covid society is an extension of the tertiary socio-professional sector to the entirety of existence, with its office jobs in air-conditioned spaces, its widespread telecommuting and its low levels of caloric and energetic expenditures. It is the morbid and degenerate world of the boho, of the geek and the no-life, vegan, anti-speciesist, cosmopolitan, LGBT, masked, confined, vaccinated and happy about it.

This fully artificialized post-Covid model of society is a revolution of the artifact, which becomes the new environment and which takes power over its inventor by reversing the container and the content. Since the dawn of time, the container has been the natural world, and the cultural artifact has formed the content. In post-Covid society, the cultural artifact must become the container, within which the natural and biological world will subsist by forming its content, and to which it must conform. This inversion means that it will no longer be the mechanisms of natural selection which will preside over our existence. Natural selection says your destiny is defined by your actual adaptation to a real environment. Adequation to reality outweighs error; solutions adapted to the environment prevail over unsuitable, and therefore erroneous, solutions which are eliminated.

Now, we are entering what one might call "artificial selection", which says that your destiny is defined by your actual submission to a virtual environment which is man-made, and therefore riddled with errors and dysfunctions. Example: In the near future, hundreds of thousands of people will miss their plane or train because their test for Covid-19 will be positive before boarding, when in fact this test will have produced a false positive. PCR and antigen tests in fact produce up to 90% of false results. Our life, our survival will soon be dependent on technologies that cumulate diagnostic errors, as well as possibilities of rigging, hijacking, hacking, etc. Our existence will be entirely punctuated by technology and its multiple problems, repeated breakdowns, crashes, computer bugs, miscalculations, falsifications, data theft, etc.

The all-digital realm weakens societies by exposing them to cyber-attacks and accidents, as we can already see with the Linky meter [T.N. - a "smart" electric meter and health hazard imposed by the French regime on households]. We will move from a world in which it is the working solutions that are selected, retained, and then become predominant, normative and binding, to a world where it is not necessarily what works that will become normative and binding. The world will therefore sink into artificial unintelligence and the terminal stage of idiocracy.

The complete automation of the terrestrial globe, goal pursued by the Great Reset, will in fact be the great generalized dysfunction and the great methodical disorganization of life on Earth. We are going to enter the realm of the final slump and systemic collapse into tech-savvy dullness.


*As far as communication is concerned, this project primarily relies on fear and the use of new technologies for social control. Are we tumbling into securitarian liberalism with this sanitary state of emergency?*

Fear and the feeling of imminent risk are engines of action that the authorities manipulate perfectly. Klaus Schwab, as a professor of industrial management, is fully trained in techniques such as "change management", which aim to manufacture consent for change in companies (and elsewhere) even when it is unnecessary or harmful to employees.

How? First of all, by creating a sense of urgency. This is the first of the eight stages of provoked change according to John Kotter, the pope of this managerial approach that obviously finds applications in politics, in particular in the form of what is commonly called the principle of the firefighter arsonist, which consists in provoking a crisis to provide a solution. In computer science, the designers of antivirus software are also the designers of viruses - as well as the designers of the belief in virus risk. Indeed, there are real computer viruses, but in order to sell antivirus software, viruses do not even have to be real, it’s enough for the user to be afraid that their computer is infected with a virus and he will buy antivirus software.

What we call "risk" is, in psychological terms, an anxiety-inducing protension, that is to say the virtual anticipation of a problem, and this is sufficient to generate real behavior, because no one likes to have problems. We can see how Bill Gates and his Davos friends reasoned to devise this operation in two parts: coronavirus/Great Reset.

If the coronavirus had been truly dangerous, there would have been a real risk that Bill Gates, Klaus Schwab and Christine Lagarde would also die from it. The real danger must therefore be benign, almost non-existent, but the idea of the risk must be disseminated as widely as possible, which the media take charge of, inducing a wind of panic in the population, without any real basis, but which facilitates the acceptation of the solutions put forward, whatever they are, even the most aberrant and delusional ones, such as mass confinements, masks in the street, GMO vaccines, etc.

Each virus, real or virtual, will now be a pretext for new vaccination campaigns, but also for reconfinement and for prolonging containment measures, the wearing of masks and social distancing.

We are therefore falling into a health and security dictatorship, which is not quite liberal in the good sense of the term. As is often the case in political philosophy, the same concept can be given two different meanings, as with "liberalism", depending on whether it means the abolition of all regulation, commercial or behavioral, or simply the freedom to conduct business. However, the bill aimed at perpetuating the state of health emergency which was proposed in France on December 21, 2020 also aimed to hamper the freedom to conduct business. Self-employed workers are particularly targeted by containment measures, curfews, etc., which will cause an economic crisis that will lead to measures of expropriation and abolition of private property, which is not very liberal either. The first of Davos' eight predictions for 2030 is worded as follows: "You’ll own nothing. And you’ll be happy".


*What is the goal of the global vaccination plan against Covid-19?*

There are some lucrative interests, but they aren't essential. To summarize, we can discern at least three more or less converging and intertwined objectives.

The first is to modify human genetic material with "GMO vaccines" (genetically modified organisms), sort of a gene therapy in fact, that consists in injecting recombinant DNA or messenger RNA into our cells. We are told that the messenger RNA vaccine does not directly modify the nucleus of the cell, only the ambient cytoplasm surrounding it. But it is like telling someone, "Have no fear, I am not modifying your body, only the air surrounding you and which you breathe", which amounts, step by step, to modifying your body since the latter is constantly interacting with its immediate environment.

Second objective: to generalize the digital identification of human beings, and even influence their behavior, by injecting them with a brain-machine interface to connect them directly from inside their body to cyberspace - universal digital Cloud Computing - and thus manage them like any other connected objects.

Third objective: to reduce the world population by means of a biological weapon in vaccine form. In the United States, the involvement of the military in funding several vaccines is official, and it is codenamed Operation Warp Speed. Vaccination plans for purposes of mass murder are historically documented, especially in apartheid South Africa. Cardiologist Wouter Basson was in charge of Project Coast, a biological and chemical weapons research program aimed at sterilizing or eliminating black people using fake poisoned vaccines. It will thus eventually be administered to whites as well, at the hands of other whites.


*How is Macronia applying this plan to France?*

Medical professionals do not just act to save lives, but also to take them. This worrying truth is in the process of being understood by a growing number of French people, which does not facilitate vaccination because trust is broken between the people and the medical profession.

To overcome this mistrust, Macronia [T.N. - ironic wordplay combining French president Macron's surname and a suffix typical for geographical locations] will proceed in a gradual manner, first of all by media brainwashing and the _nudge_ method, an English term which literally means "giving a little hand", but which in this context could be translated as "encouragement" or "incitement". This soft approach to social control was theorized by Cass Sunstein, an American scholar, inventor of the concept of cognitive infiltration and former Obama advisor. Sunstein was recruited last year by the WHO, as part of a crisis unit that will work hand in hand with Behavioral Insights, a behavioral analysis organization presenting itself as follows on its Wikipedia page:

"_The Behavioral Insights Team (BIT), also informally known as the "Nudge Unit", is a social purpose organization that generates and applies behavioral information, to inform policies and improve public services, following the nudge theory. Using social engineering, as well as techniques in psychology and marketing, the purpose of the organization is to influence public thinking and decision making._"

To motivate people, vaccination is presented as a condition for returning to normal. In reality, wearing a mask and social distancing will remain mandatory even for people who have been vaccinated. With the repeated seclusions/confinements, these new social practices are meant to define the new normal way of life resulting from the crisis. In parallel, death threats are pronounced by the government with the health passport project, certifying your vaccination and without which you will no longer be able to practice certain professions, nor access some places or services, which will relegate you to the margins of society and reduce your life expectancy. Finally, if these stratagems and blackmails still do not work, the authorities will apply direct physical violence and coercion, with forced vaccination operations by resorting to "law enforcement" which will come and get you from your home.


*What do you think of the mobilization against health measures across Europe? Do you think a popular reaction is taking shape?*

Plenty of things are happening, but it is still not enough. We must continue to work on public opinion to outvote the pro-virus and pro-vaccines crowd until they feel psychologically encircled and ridiculous.

In France, reinformation happens a lot on the Internet, but there should be more street protests, demonstrations, flash mobs, without omitting to occupy the urban and rural visual space by covering all the walls, bridges, signposts with bill sticking, signage, graffiti of anti-vaccine, anti-virus and anti-dictatorship slogans in order to make them fashionable and "trendy".

Let us draw inspiration from the methods compiled by Gene Sharp, the theorist of color revolutions. His book _From Dictatorship to Democracy_ is full of advice and resources on how to destabilize a regime like the one we are putting up with in France.

Structuring the popular reaction also requires stamina, in order to sustain the showdown with the regime over the long term. To win a power struggle, you have to outlast the enemy. And endurance comes from motivation. You have to understand that we have our backs to the wall. We have nothing more to lose. This is what needs to be made clear to the people.


*An interview that appeared in issue 3456 of Rivarol on January 27, 2021. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

*Up to 12 Million Iranians Own Cryptocurrency, Traders Choose Local Exchanges *






Cryptocurrencies are a popular investment among Iranians and estimates suggest that the number of those who already own one coin or another may be as high as 12 million. The majority of Iranian traders prefer the services of local crypto exchanges, the chief executive of one of them claims. 

*Iranians Said to Transfer $180 Million in Crypto Daily*

Despite the lack of proper rules for most of the crypto space and the government stance on the matter, a growing number of Iranians have been investing in decentralized digital money over the past months and years. “An estimated seven to 12 million Iranians own cryptocurrencies,” according to Hamed Mirzaei, CEO of Bitestan, one of the country’s crypto exchanges.

“Iranians’ daily crypto transactions is estimated between 30 and 50 trillion rials ($181 million), while there is no regulation over trade in cryptocurrencies,” Mirzaei was recently quoted as saying by Peyvast magazine. According to a report by the English-language business portal Financial Tribune, the executive also pointed out:



> More than 88% of the deals are conducted via local exchange platforms.


This amount, Mirzaei elaborated, is higher than the total of all capital market transactions in the Islamic Republic. “An estimated seven to 12 million Iranians own cryptocurrencies,” the blockchain entrepreneur also revealed to Iranian media.

Mirzaei’s comments come after earlier this year Iranian officials voiced concerns over crypto assets attracting capital from traditional markets. In early May, digital coin trading platforms were accused of taking advantage of the volatile state of the stock market, where deals had seen a significant decline since last summer. At the time, the Central Bank of Iran (CBI) advised Iranians to avoid cryptocurrency, warning them that these investments would be at their own risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Not surprising since USD and EUR are harder to come by these days. Electricity is cheap in Iran, therefore its ideal for crypto mining. Crypto is risky but people who know what they're doing can make a solid return. Recently one of the best trades was buying USD against the Lira. It was so obvious.



Shawnee said:


> *Up to 12 Million Iranians Own Cryptocurrency, Traders Choose Local Exchanges *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cryptocurrencies are a popular investment among Iranians and estimates suggest that the number of those who already own one coin or another may be as high as 12 million. The majority of Iranian traders prefer the services of local crypto exchanges, the chief executive of one of them claims.
> 
> *Iranians Said to Transfer $180 Million in Crypto Daily*
> 
> Despite the lack of proper rules for most of the crypto space and the government stance on the matter, a growing number of Iranians have been investing in decentralized digital money over the past months and years. “An estimated seven to 12 million Iranians own cryptocurrencies,” according to Hamed Mirzaei, CEO of Bitestan, one of the country’s crypto exchanges.
> 
> “Iranians’ daily crypto transactions is estimated between 30 and 50 trillion rials ($181 million), while there is no regulation over trade in cryptocurrencies,” Mirzaei was recently quoted as saying by Peyvast magazine. According to a report by the English-language business portal Financial Tribune, the executive also pointed out:
> 
> 
> This amount, Mirzaei elaborated, is higher than the total of all capital market transactions in the Islamic Republic. “An estimated seven to 12 million Iranians own cryptocurrencies,” the blockchain entrepreneur also revealed to Iranian media.
> 
> Mirzaei’s comments come after earlier this year Iranian officials voiced concerns over crypto assets attracting capital from traditional markets. In early May, digital coin trading platforms were accused of taking advantage of the volatile state of the stock market, where deals had seen a significant decline since last summer. At the time, the Central Bank of Iran (CBI) advised Iranians to avoid cryptocurrency, warning them that these investments would be at their own risk.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480592345984688128

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480467366161137665


TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480592345984688128




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480571609513615367The color revolution has failed in Kazakhstan 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480443553566408707

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

OMG Saudis just got embarrassed by another journalist. Hopefully he won't up like Khashoggi. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480239159910572033

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

A surprise raid on the Saudi enemy positions in Jabal Amer east of Jahfan in Jizan 07-06-1443



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480630873091457026

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480654305594167297

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Disaster waiting to happen in India






Russia recently moved helicopters and fighter jets closer to Ukraine


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480943208708280322

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480876930513596418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480103295804792833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480455365364006912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479775793060270083

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479472013341298688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480659158877810691

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480125793992859648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479518424313184256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480877169983344644

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479390163088326656

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

I once saw a poster something like this..

*How dare they put their country amongst our bases..







Here is a good news..May be one day Iran and Turkey can cooperate in science and technology









Fifth Iranian innovation center to be launched in Turkey


TEHRAN – Iran will soon inaugurate its fifth innovation center in Turkey aiming to find new markets for domestically-made high-tech products.




www.tehrantimes.com




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480125793992859648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479518424313184256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480877169983344644
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479390163088326656



So US has bases in Pakistan and Turkey? Can anybody confirm?


----------



## Dariush the Great

How tall is Abdollahian? He seems to be around 1.90-95


----------



## Stryker1982

NK testing their new MaRV and new HGV recently.

Where is my Kimglider Hajizadeh!

Imagine Khorramshahr with Hwasong-8 -like Glider. Very expensive but also very high value.

Emad/Ghader/Qiam series I'm guessing is too small in diameter to hold a H8 like glider.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481039411991224323
Please be a kimglider 
Wait about 12 days for western media to be upset about something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The art of deception is useful for any army


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480632502255554560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480993956104228869

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481077314523906053

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480920705453723657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480961650161295361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480926671586963464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480948743855816710

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

huh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481350153466486789

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

US blasts China over cancelled flights due to COVID cases


COVID news from January 12: Biden administration warns it could act in response to China’s cancellations of US flights.




www.aljazeera.com












Inflation watch: US consumer prices see sharpest surge since 1982


US consumer prices increased 7% in December compared with a year ago – the sharpest 12-month spike in 40 years.




www.aljazeera.com












Daily COVID cases in Saudi Arabia above 1,000, continue to climb in UAE


Daily coronavirus cases in Saudi Arabia have climbed above 1,000 for the first time since August, while daily infections in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) haven crossed the 2,500-level.




www.reuters.com


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481233406285565955
Israeli attack on Hezbollah base ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481429892470292486

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481428854895898624
Sanctions ? Which sanctions ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481219859056840705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481283305504915460


----------



## jauk

I once headed the Iran branch of Israel’s military intelligence research. Here’s why Israel can’t take out Iran’s nuclear program.


Besides the operational challenges in executing such a military attack, especially given Iranian forces’ buildup of surface-to-air units, there are other more strategic challenges facing Israel.




www.atlanticcouncil.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia says NATO talks ‘unsuccessful’ as Poland warns of war


Week of diplomacy aimed at easing Russia-Ukraine tensions looks set to fail as fears of escalation rise.




www.aljazeera.com












Putin briefed on military options in Ukraine – Moscow


Russia’s top military experts have presented Russian President Vladimir Putin with possible plans of action in case tensions around Ukraine spiral into conflict, Moscow has disclosed as tensions flare between the two states.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480197737580838913


----------



## Shawnee

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480197737580838913



Azerbaijani here. 
F*k that Russian KGB stooge Alyev who also plays with Turkey.
Azerbaijan will finally join the motherland, land of the brave, Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

90% chance Russia is invading Ukraine now that talks have failed. This will be interesting.


----------



## SalarHaqq

dBSPL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480197737580838913



Kindly refrain from posting material with separatist undertones in this thread. This contains typical neuro-linguistic semantics and code words devised by Iran's enemies to support their agenda of a so-called "ethnic" balkanization of Iran and propagate related ideas among the population. 

Contrary to what these people are trying to suggest, for instance, the baseless suggestion that there are multiple "nations" in Iran is a novelty and something that is supposed to prepare the grounds for a step by step dismantling of Iran's territorial integrity; whereas in reality, there's only one unified nation i.e. the Iranian one, with an ancient homogeneous civilization in the framework of one of the oldest states in existence.

Also Hebrew letters in the "Twitter" handle of the user who posted this, suggest that the person may be zionist, which would imply that they're supportive of the prime geostrategic enemy of Iran. This is like sharing pro-PKK / Kurdish ethno-separarist para-political content disguised as entertainment at the Turkish section.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

SalarHaqq said:


> Kindly refrain from posting material with separatist undertones in this thread. This contains typical neuro-linguistic semantics and code words devised by Iran's enemies to support their agenda of a so-called "ethnic" balkanization of Iran and propagate related ideas among the population.
> 
> Contrary to what these people are trying to suggest, for instance, the baseless suggestion that there are multiple "nations" in Iran is a novelty and something that is supposed to prepare the grounds for a step by step dismantling of Iran's territorial integrity; whereas in reality, there's only one unified nation i.e. the Iranian one, with an ancient homogeneous civilization in the framework of one of the oldest states in existence.
> 
> Also Hebrew letters in the "Twitter" handle of the user who posted this, suggest that the person may be zionist, which would imply that they're supportive of the prime geostrategic enemy of Iran. This is like sharing pro-PKK / Kurdish ethno-separarist para-political content disguised as entertainment at the Turkish section.



I was unaware of the terminology or symbolism of any seperatist movement in this. I just wanted to share because they blended two very beautiful folk songs nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scimitar19

sha ah said:


> 90% chance Russia is invading Ukraine now that talks have failed. This will be interesting.


What will they do when top attack javelin tandem warhead starts shitting on their heads?


----------



## sha ah

Iran's oil sales have now matched or surpassed pre-sanctions levels. Trump's sanctions have failed miserably. Iran's GDP just surpassed Turkey and Saudi Arabia to become the 18th largest in the world and rising.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481965267504844806
It's all but inevitable now that Russia WILL invade Ukraine. They gave NATO a chance to negotiate but US/NATO arrogance prevailed. Now it's time for Putin to show these guys how serious he truly is in regards to safeguarding Russia's security.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482000216471572482Those cages are meant to specifically counter Javelins. We will see if they will work effectively, but in this war Russia will not only showcase it's military might but also we will see how effective a well rounded, potent air defense network is against Turkish drones. We might also see Russia showcase it's own drones. Recently Russian drones have been upgraded to be able to launch air to air missiles at enemy drones.



scimitar19 said:


> What will they do when top attack javelin tandem warhead starts shitting on their heads?


and it begins 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481911263399534594

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Silly Germans, closing half of their nuclear plants while there is an energy crisis going on. They don't want to sign a long term, secure deal with Russia for gas, they don't want nuclear energy and renewable options are simply not ready. They're shooting themselves in the foot. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482147973442195456

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481571707504705538

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Silly Germans, closing half of their nuclear plants while there is an energy crisis going on. They don't want to sign a long term, secure deal with Russia for gas, they don't want nuclear energy and renewable options are simply not ready. They're shooting themselves in the foot.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482147973442195456


really weird people


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

thesaint said:


> US has bases in Pakistan


No US base in Pakistan.
Some retard just made that patch for some feel good thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> No US base in Pakistan.
> Some retard just made that patch for some feel good thinking.


their embassy there is quit a substantial one


----------



## Stryker1982

scimitar19 said:


> What will they do when top attack javelin tandem warhead starts shitting on their heads?


It's not going to stop the onslaught of combined arms warefare .

The Javelins will shine the best with Special forces and even better behind enemy lines.


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> Those cages are meant to specifically counter Javelins. We will see if they will work effectively, but in this war Russia will not only showcase it's military might but also we will see how effective a well rounded, potent air defense network is against Turkish drones. We might also see Russia showcase it's own drones. Recently Russian drones have been upgraded to be able to launch air to air missiles at enemy drones.







Wouldn't work well.


----------



## sha ah

The Russian tanks have reactive armor and active protection systems. Not to mention the tank in the video looked like an old rusted out T-54, which was also stationary. Using infrared sensors, Russian tanks and drones will likely spot these ATGM teams before they can make a move. The Ukrainians may destroy a few tanks here and there, but in the end Ukraine will get steamrolled badly.

This will go about as well for the US as the Afghan army vs Taliban. It might be even more embaressing. Last time, when Russia invaded Crimea, the majority of Ukrainian troops joined Russia. In a recent survey, 40% of Ukrainians responded that Ukraine and Russia are one people, one nation. Russia has sabotage units embedded inside the Ukrainian army. Ukraine has no chance against Russia.

The Ukrainians can't even beat Russian separatists after 10 years and the US has a terrible track record when it comes to training foreign armies. Look what happened in Iraq and Afghanistan. This is likely to be another embarrassment for Washington. Most military analysts believe that the Ukrainian military will last a few days to a few weeks at most. Many believe that the Russians could take Kiev in a matter of hours if they set that as an objective.

Btw Ukraine only has about 50 Javelin launchers and a few hundred missiles. Realistically their own Stugna-P ATGMs are more lethal. Their range exceeds that of the Javelin and the Ukrainas have hundreds of launchers. However in the end it won't change the outcome.



Oldman1 said:


> Wouldn't work well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Current military situation in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Interesting and detailed analysis of the Ukraine crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Heavy fighting in Shabwa governorate, Yemen, between the Houthis and the Giants brigade backed by the UAE. The Houthis have recently tried to outflank Marib from the north and south. In the south particularly they were able to easily expand in the last few weeks. It seems that they over-expanded as now they are being forced to fall back, currently on the defensive. The UAE/Saudi (Coalition) backed forces are trying to squeeze the Houthis out of the southern flank. Recently they have made some minor gains on the southern flank, but now the fighting is intensifying as the Houthis are determined to hold onto their main positions.















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482435508177416192
LOL Houthis disguising explosives as rocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Sometimes Retardness has just no limit.


American embassies are full of spies. They Spy on their British ally let alone Pakistan or any other country in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_*Examples of what Rohanni and his gang did to Iran *_

*Official: Smuggled Iran fuel fetches UAE over $20bn annually*

ByIFP Editorial Staff
January 15, 2022





*More Articles*
*Iran parliament approves generalities of next year’s budget bill*
January 9, 2022
*Govt. seeking to neutralize sanctions: Iran president*
January 9, 2022
*Iran govt. berates MPs for “being irresponsible” toward national economy*
January 8, 2022



IFP Editorial Staffhttps://ifpnews.com/ifp-editorial-staff
The IFP Editorial Staff is composed of dozens of skilled journalists, news-writers, and analysts whose works are edited and published by experienced editors specialized in *Iran News*. The editor of each IFP Service is responsible for the report published by the Iran Front Page (IFP) news website, and can be contacted through the ways mentioned in the "IFP Editorial Staff" section.





> An Iranian official says the fuel smuggled from Iran to the United Arab Emirates is used for bunkering vessels, earning the Arab state more than $20 billion per year.


The secretary of Iran’s Supreme Council of Free Trade-Industrial and Special Economic Zones made the statement in an interview with the Iranian Labor New Agency (ILNA).
Saeid Mohammad added that the smuggled Iranian fuel is bound for the Emirati port of Fujairah, where the ships and ferries sailing from the Persian Gulf states are bunkered and rendered necessary services.
Mohammad, who is also an adviser to President Seyyed Ebrahim Raeisi, underlined that the country needs to revive its role in bunkering the vessels sailing in regional waters, taking optimal advantage of its competitive fueling system.
“We are carrying out the necessary measures to encourage ships to dock at Qeshm [an island in southern Iran] for refueling,” continued the official, adding it will not only help the country sell its fuel, but also render services to the vessels’ crew, consequently leading to the economic development of the southern region and above that the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Now for beter news..

Adrebil city in north west Iran under the winter snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> The Russian tanks have reactive armor and active protection systems. Not to mention the tank in the video looked like an old rusted out T-54, which was also stationary. Using infrared sensors, Russian tanks and drones will likely spot these ATGM teams before they can make a move. The Ukrainians may destroy a few tanks here and there, but in the end Ukraine will get steamrolled badly.



LOL! If the Russians can trust their reactive armor and active protection system they wouldn't need to put a cage on top of their tanks unless they don't have the confidence to protect the top weakness part of the tank, any tank in any country in that matter. Trust me, the Javelin won't have a hard time hitting a moving tank either.





First missile was a French Milan, similar to the TOW. Second missile launch was the Javelin. You can see why the Russians want to put the cage on the roof of the turret. And the Ukranians are showing in the video that the cage is still useless again it.



> This will go about as well for the US as the Afghan army vs Taliban. It might be even more embaressing. Last time, when Russia invaded Crimea, the majority of Ukrainian troops joined Russia. In a recent survey, 40% of Ukrainians responded that Ukraine and Russia are one people, one nation. Russia has sabotage units embedded inside the Ukrainian army. Ukraine has no chance against Russia.
> 
> The Ukrainians can't even beat Russian separatists after 10 years and the US has a terrible track record when it comes to training foreign armies. Look what happened in Iraq and Afghanistan. This is likely to be another embarrassment for Washington. Most military analysts believe that the Ukrainian military will last a few days to a few weeks at most. Many believe that the Russians could take Kiev in a matter of hours if they set that as an objective.
> 
> Btw Ukraine only has about 50 Javelin launchers and a few hundred missiles. Realistically their own Stugna-P ATGMs are more lethal. Their range exceeds that of the Javelin and the Ukrainas have hundreds of launchers. However in the end it won't change the outcome.



If the Ukranians want to join Russia then go ahead, don't need to launch an invasion under the guise of protecting the Russian people or use Green Men and claim they are not Russian but local Ukrainians like last time. All we know is that the Russians seem to be ready to fire on their brothers.


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> LOL! If the Russians can trust their reactive armor and active protection system they wouldn't need to put a cage on top of their tanks unless they don't have the confidence to protect the top weakness part of the tank, any tank in any country in that matter. Trust me, the Javelin won't have a hard time hitting a moving tank either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First missile was a French Milan, similar to the TOW. Second missile launch was the Javelin. You can see why the Russians want to put the cage on the roof of the turret. And the Ukranians are showing in the video that the cage is still useless again it.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Ukranians want to join Russia then go ahead, don't need to launch an invasion under the guise of protecting the Russian people or use Green Men and claim they are not Russian but local Ukrainians like last time. All we know is that the Russians seem to be ready to fire on their brothers.



They will take losses that's for sure, which of course is to be expected, but it is also expected that they will be able to sieze control of the sky, and as you know well given your knowledge of USAF. Once a country takes control of the airspace over their battalions, it's pretty much over for anyone attempting to confront armour on armour.

Hence, I believe the prevalence of these javelins is to compensate for this weakness (low footprint, highly lethal, but low overall firepower), but it is doubtful they can actually stop a major offensive. Once they expose themselves when firing, ISR aircraft might pick up their firing positions.

In my opinion, their best bet is to do everything they can to deny Russia from ease of access of the airspace over their units and then they may be able to stop them with special forces equipped with javelins and armour but if you observe on paper, Russia has an advantage in virtually ever metric, so some brilliant strategy & logistics will be required here. I'm not confident they can succeed overall.


----------



## Stryker1982

Anyone have any knowledge about this 25 year agreement with China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Stryker1982 said:


> They will take losses that's for sure, which of course is to be expected, but it is also expected that they will be able to sieze control of the sky, and as you know well given your knowledge of USAF. Once a country takes control of the airspace over their battalions, it's pretty much over for anyone attempting to confront armour on armour.
> 
> Hence, I believe the prevalence of these javelins is to compensate for this weakness (low footprint, highly lethal, but low overall firepower), but it is doubtful they can actually stop a major offensive. Once they expose themselves when firing, ISR aircraft might pick up their firing positions.
> 
> In my opinion, their best bet is to do everything they can to deny Russia from ease of access of the airspace over their units and then they may be able to stop them with special forces equipped with javelins and armour but if you observe on paper, Russia has an advantage in virtually ever metric, so some brilliant strategy & logistics will be required here. I'm not confident they can succeed overall.



Best thing to do is pretty much guerilla warfare and fighting in urban combat. As you saw in Syria the Russians avoided fighting that and allow the Syrian Army handle most of the dirty work along with the Iranian advisors and other militias supported by Iran and Syria. Inflict enough casualties and the Russian people will pressure Putin to get out of there.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> Best thing to do is pretty much guerilla warfare and fighting in urban combat. As you saw in Syria the Russians avoided fighting that and allow the Syrian Army handle most of the dirty work along with the Iranian advisors and other militias supported by Iran and Syria. Inflict enough casualties and the Russian people will pressure Putin to get out of there.


I think they will probably be very finesse about it, and avoid cities and urban fighting precisely for the reason you said.

If they can confidently control large parts of the airspace. They can rapidly seize small towns, roads and villages and seek out Ukrainian units to envelop and destroy while avoiding city urban combat, and instead encircling them with reserve units or lighter armoured units?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Stryker1982 said:


> I think they will probably be very finesse about it, and avoid cities and urban fighting precisely for the reason you said.
> 
> If they can confidently control large parts of the airspace. They can rapidly seize small towns, roads and villages and seek out Ukrainian units to envelop and destroy while avoiding city urban combat, and instead encircling them with reserve units or lighter armoured units?



Controlling large parts of airspace is still not controlling the ground, still have to have boots on the ground hence Russia is sending more than 150k troops in to occupy their objectives. In Syria its the same thing, they would bomb from the air while Syrian Army would take land inch by inch. Same thing happened in Iraq where the U.S. led air force and artillery provide most of the bombing while the Iraqi Army and Iran backed militias as well as the Kurds took ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

How delusional are you ? Russia took Crimea without firing a shot. Most of the Ukrainians defected to Russia. 

Mark my words, Russia will annihilate anything that moves and once they swarm in, nothing will stop their advance. 

The Ukrainian units that actually try putting up a fight will be enveloped and quickly forced to surrender. Once Kiev is surrounded its basically game over. The government will have no choice but to concede to Russia's demands and even pay repairations if that's what Russia wants. 

EU and NATO can't do a damn thing. The EU depends on Russia for all of their energy needs. Silly Germans just shut down half of their nuclear plants as well. They are in a very vulnerable spot with the cold weather. 

Analysts are saying that before Russia goes in, they will shut off Ukraine's supply of gas so that when the Russians do roll in, they will be cheered and seen as liberators. Once Russia shuts off the heat, that by itself might make the Ukrainians surrender but we will see how tough the Ukranian neo Nazis are once once they run out of warmth.

The Russians tried being reasonable but NATO keeps expanding and trying to surround Russia. The Russians want to keep Ukraine as a buffer between NATO and Russia. The Russians are trying to avoid conflict. It seems that NATO is looking to slowly surround Russia from all sides. Well guess what, Russia is not going to let that happen. They will now launch a pre-emptive strike to secure their flanks. Georgia was once move, Crimea another and this one will happen just as easily. 

Look at these maps and tell me, who is threatening whose security ? It's pretty obvious. Russia can't allow Belarus, Georgia or Ukraine to join the western sphere. Putin is actually promoting peace, the west, US and NATO are the warmongers here. The US has been at war 92% of the time since 1776. Don't tell me that the US/NATO are promoting peace.













Oldman1 said:


> Controlling large parts of airspace is still not controlling the ground, still have to have boots on the ground hence Russia is sending more than 150k troops in to occupy their objectives. In Syria its the same thing, they would bomb from the air while Syrian Army would take land inch by inch. Same thing happened in Iraq where the U.S. led air force and artillery provide most of the bombing while the Iraqi Army and Iran backed militias as well as the Kurds took ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

In the last 6 days Iran has administered 9.2 million Covid-19 vaccine inoculations. That's an average of approximately 1.5 million shots a day, the highest since the campaign began. Booster shots saw a huge surge at 8.5 million shots in the last 6 days. It seems as if no more than 70% or so of Iran's total population will be fully vaccinated. That's pretty standard among developed nations, with many western nations having lower rates. Among Iran's eligible population the rate of vaccination seems to be at 80-90% easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scimitar19

Stryker1982 said:


> Hence, I believe the prevalence of these javelins is to compensate for this weakness (low footprint, highly lethal, but low overall firepower), but it is doubtful they can actually stop a major offensive. Once they expose themselves when firing, ISR aircraft might pick up their firing positions.


I can't stress enough the lethality of Javelin as AT weapon or against infantry that is entrenched. Direct link with a low cost drone and well trained several Javelin teams can massacre entire battalion. Even direct line of sight is now needed when operating this weapon as long as you have a drone to link to Javelin guidance system.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> I think they will probably be very finesse about it, and avoid cities and urban fighting precisely for the reason you said.
> 
> If they can confidently control large parts of the airspace. They can rapidly seize small towns, roads and villages and seek out Ukrainian units to envelop and destroy while avoiding city urban combat, and instead encircling them with reserve units or lighter armoured units?


this @Oldman1 seems to have same mentality as F22 raptor guy - they are living on the assumption that AMerica's military power today is the same as it was (relative to other powers) like 10-15 years ago, BUT THAT IS A LIE. THey behave like biden - they talk tough, but AT THE LAST MINUTE, they buckle, or concede.....bluffers!!!! I love how Americans today talk about other countries being weaker or not up to something, because the truth is, they're just projecting the US's current situation - its US today taht is broke and has little space to manuever- US military is avoiding ANY military engagement now that would expose it as unprepared or weak. Let PDF's cyber generals keep talking though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

A Houthi drone strike kills 3 at Abu Dhabi airport. The is the furthest the Houthis have been able to strike the Saudi/UAE coalition. The Houthis are increasing their capabilities. 









Latest updates: Houthi rebels warn of further attacks on UAE


News from January 17: Houthis say attacks in Abu Dhabi involved five ballistic missiles and several drones.




www.aljazeera.com












‘Drone attack’ kills three at Abu Dhabi airport


Three people were killed and six wounded in an apparent drone attack on Abu Dhabi on Monday, UAE police have said. Yemen’s Houthi rebels have announced a strike “deep” in Emirati territory.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483022007797272577

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> How delusional are you ? Russia took Crimea without firing a shot. Most of the Ukrainians defected to Russia.



You're the one who is delusional. Russia took Crimea without firing a shot under the guise of Green Men and claiming to be local security forces when in reality they were Russians in disguise. Now many Russians are getting killed under the guise of volunteering in fighting in Ukraine.



> Mark my words, Russia will annihilate anything that moves and once they swarm in, nothing will stop their advance.



Just like trying to fight the Mujahadeen?



> The Ukrainian units that actually try putting up a fight will be enveloped and quickly forced to surrender. Once Kiev is surrounded its basically game over. The government will have no choice but to concede to Russia's demands and even pay repairations if that's what Russia wants.



Considering the current fighting and more advanced weaponry provided by allies in Europe and U.S. don't think they will surrender.





> The Russians tried being reasonable but NATO keeps expanding and trying to surround Russia. The Russians want to keep Ukraine as a buffer between NATO and Russia. The Russians are trying to avoid conflict. It seems that NATO is looking to slowly surround Russia from all sides. Well guess what, Russia is not going to let that happen. They will now launch a pre-emptive strike to secure their flanks. Georgia was once move, Crimea another and this one will happen just as easily.
> 
> Look at these maps and tell me, who is threatening whose security ? It's pretty obvious. Russia can't allow Belarus, Georgia or Ukraine to join the western sphere. Putin is actually promoting peace, the west, US and NATO are the warmongers here. The US has been at war 92% of the time since 1776. Don't tell me that the US/NATO are promoting peace.



Are the Russians going to invade Finland and Sweden who may want to join NATO? Russia can't tell them what to do. Russia doesn't want Ukraine in NATO because it prevents them from invading in the future, and since it forces Russia to speed up the timetable, they want to take on Ukraine now before it could be under NATO protection.









Swedish Foreign Minister: Joining NATO Is Up to Us


Russian threats to Ukraine have spurred security conversations in northern Europe.




foreignpolicy.com





*Swedish Foreign Minister: Joining NATO Is Up to Us*
*Russian threats to Ukraine have spurred security conversations in northern Europe.*

Ahead of a series of talks next week between Russian officials and NATO, Sweden’s top diplomat underscored that Moscow has no right to dictate which countries can apply to join the trans-Atlantic military alliance.

Sweden, along with neighboring Finland, is not a member of the security alliance. Although Sweden has no current plans to join NATO, it has deepened its cooperation with the bloc in recent years. Russia’s recent threats to Ukraine have spurred conversations about regional security in northern Europe and the Baltic states.

“It should not be up to Russia if we could join or if we could not join NATO,” said Swedish Minister for Foreign Affairs Ann Linde in an interview with _Foreign Policy_ on Friday. Linde described Moscow’s demands to curtail NATO’s activity as “astonishing,” noting they would have profound consequences for Sweden’s security if they were accepted.

U.S and European officials are set to meet with their Russian counterparts in a variety of high-stakes meetings as the West looks for diplomatic off-ramps amid fears of a renewed Russian invasion of Ukraine. Moscow has demanded a sweeping series of security guarantees, including a halt to any eastward expansion of the bloc and limits on its deployments to recent member states.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## sha ah

You're obviously in denial because even Vice news documented how more than half of Ukrainians in Crimea defected. If you want I will show u the video.

Finland and Sweden can't join NATO, no country can as long as they are embroiled in any war or conflict. Russia can take a village and its game over for NATO.

You're comparing Afghanistan to Crimea ? LOL Peter the Great made Ukraine literally that's history. 40% of Ukrainians consider Russians and Ukraine one people. 

Time for Putin to show who's boss. Just like when Iran captured those crying American navy women. Or when Iran seized that oil tanker. Truth is a declining power should not be trying to take on powerful nations on the rise.

We can agree to disagree but just wait and see what happens. Even American intelligence believes that Ukraine will like last days. We will see. No point to debate until it ends.

and it begins.. the age of humiliation has begun for the US. 









Russia evacuating embassy in Ukraine – media







www.rt.com





Russia evacuating embassy in Ukraine – media

Report alleges Moscow has begun repatriating representatives and their families



Oldman1 said:


> You're the one who is delusional. Russia took Crimea without firing a shot under the guise of Green Men and claiming to be local security forces when in reality they were Russians in disguise. Now many Russians are getting killed under the guise of volunteering in fighting in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like trying to fight the Mujahadeen?
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the current fighting and more advanced weaponry provided by allies in Europe and U.S. don't think they will surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Russians going to invade Finland and Sweden who may want to join NATO? Russia can't tell them what to do. Russia doesn't want Ukraine in NATO because it prevents them from invading in the future, and since it forces Russia to speed up the timetable, they want to take on Ukraine now before it could be under NATO protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swedish Foreign Minister: Joining NATO Is Up to Us
> 
> 
> Russian threats to Ukraine have spurred security conversations in northern Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreignpolicy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swedish Foreign Minister: Joining NATO Is Up to Us*
> *Russian threats to Ukraine have spurred security conversations in northern Europe.*
> 
> Ahead of a series of talks next week between Russian officials and NATO, Sweden’s top diplomat underscored that Moscow has no right to dictate which countries can apply to join the trans-Atlantic military alliance.
> 
> Sweden, along with neighboring Finland, is not a member of the security alliance. Although Sweden has no current plans to join NATO, it has deepened its cooperation with the bloc in recent years. Russia’s recent threats to Ukraine have spurred conversations about regional security in northern Europe and the Baltic states.
> 
> “It should not be up to Russia if we could join or if we could not join NATO,” said Swedish Minister for Foreign Affairs Ann Linde in an interview with _Foreign Policy_ on Friday. Linde described Moscow’s demands to curtail NATO’s activity as “astonishing,” noting they would have profound consequences for Sweden’s security if they were accepted.
> 
> U.S and European officials are set to meet with their Russian counterparts in a variety of high-stakes meetings as the West looks for diplomatic off-ramps amid fears of a renewed Russian invasion of Ukraine. Moscow has demanded a sweeping series of security guarantees, including a halt to any eastward expansion of the bloc and limits on its deployments to recent member states.


[/quote]
[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

In Crimea and eastern Ukraine, the majority are Russians and the overwhelming majority wanted to join Russia, which is what ended up happening in Crimea.

No analyst or expert is disputing this. Reporters on the ground acknowledged massive local support on the ground for Russia. But I guess you only believe in democracy when it suits America's hegemonic aspirations.

The question is, WTF is America doing in Ukraine ? That would be like Russia setting up a base in Mexico or Texas. Oh well, Cuba and Venezuela will have to do. Iran will also supply missiles to them pointed at America. You reap what you sew. Don't whine or cry about it when it happens.

Local Ukrainians pledge allegiance to Russia






How local Ukrainians feels about America and Ukraine. Must watch. LOL






Out of 600 Ukrainian soldiers, only 140 left Crimea to rejoin Ukraine. The rest defected to Russia. That's a defection rate of 76.7 percent. LOL






Local Ukrainians who forced armored columns from west Ukraine to give up their weapons by surrounding their vehicles and pleading with them. They are all locals, all of them. One couple talks to the reporter and when asked if he has a passport, he shows his local ID. There goes the American narrative down the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Russia has send snipers, artillery and Iskander-M tactical ballistic missiles to the Ukrainian border as Russian embassy staff have moved out of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesaint

__





President of Iran to Visit Russia on Wednesday - Politics news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi will leave Tehran for Moscow on Wednesday for a visit at the invitation of his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin.




www.tasnimnews.com





it mentions The Iranian president is going to visit Russia as part of plans to enhance the economic, political, and cultural relations between the two countries. No mention of military/ defense.... looks like no military equipment purchase on the agenda....I hope I'm mistaken though.


----------



## Hack-Hook

thesaint said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President of Iran to Visit Russia on Wednesday - Politics news - Tasnim News Agency
> 
> 
> TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi will leave Tehran for Moscow on Wednesday for a visit at the invitation of his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it mentions The Iranian president is going to visit Russia as part of plans to enhance the economic, political, and cultural relations between the two countries. No mention of military/ defense.... looks like no military equipment purchase on the agenda....I hope I'm mistaken though.


none of the interesting Russian gadget for us they are willing to depart with


----------



## aryobarzan

for those who care

Moscow's grand mosque..beautiful.indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's first oceanfront National Park (protected nature reserve).
Nayband Park..Persian Gulf*
































*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

Tehran on a clear winter day









My favourite building in Tehran..Wished they make more of this style rather than just square tall boxes..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

In Libya the Houthis launch missiles near Marib and Taiz. According to Saudi sources, Houthi missiles targeted schools and hospitals, killing children and students. Meanwhile the Saudi coalition continues bombing various targets throughout the country.

*A video showing coalition fighters targeting a Houthi weapons depot in Sanaa last night*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484110985455673344
It seems as if the UAE, still reeling in shock over the Houthi drone strike on Abu Dhabi, can't handle a taste of their own medicine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483517554488451074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483522788761743362




3 days ago in Libya, clashes erupted between various militant groups in Tripoli


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483003096448045056
After the cancelled elections a few weeks back, the situation is tense as many Libyans believe that the current arrangement with the country split between east (LNA/Haftar/Egypt/Russia) and west (GNA/Turkey) is unsustainable.

*Aqila Saleh: The National Unity Government is considered to have expired and must be reconstituted*

The LNA government in the east, backed by Egypt/Russia, are asking for all mercenaries to be removed from Libya. This would include Russian mercenaries assisting the LNA and Turkish mercenaries backing the GNA. Turkey however has repeatedly shot down the idea, refusing to give up its new found influence over the internationally (UN) recognized government of Libya, based out of Tripoli

With a potential conflict looming on the horizon, both sides seem to be making some preparations. As well as purchasing missiles from Iran and drones from China, Haftars forces are now training paratroopers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482656699752325120
GNA training with Soviet era artillery


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480173217495109645


https://twitter.com/JasonMBrodsky/status/1484218968336445451

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Houthis conduct a counter attack in southern Marib to try and halt the recent UAE backed offensive by the Giants brigade. Violent clashes are ongoing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484163673945956354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483822149869744134

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Hmmm, not sure this would be a good move by Houthis since Americans would liken such an attack to 911.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483911405413847040
China has an energy shortage. Iran has discounted oil ($2-$5 per barrel). Iran is selling alot more oil than what is on paper. Btw the price of oil is currently at a multi year high ($85 a barrel)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484107892420665345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483929689337049093

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484087856674992128

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

looks like Indian involvement with Chabahar port is getting more serious..
*Shipping line established between Iran’s Chabahar Port, 2 Indian ports*








Shipping line established between Iran’s Chabahar Port, 2 Indian ports


TEHRAN – Deputy Head of Iran's Ports and Maritime Organization (PMO) Jalil Eslami has said direct container shipping lines have been established between Iran’s southeastern port of Chabahar and two Western Indian ports of Nhava Sheva, and Kandla.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

aryobarzan said:


> looks like Indian involvement with Chabahar port is getting more serious..
> *Shipping line established between Iran’s Chabahar Port, 2 Indian ports*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping line established between Iran’s Chabahar Port, 2 Indian ports
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – Deputy Head of Iran's Ports and Maritime Organization (PMO) Jalil Eslami has said direct container shipping lines have been established between Iran’s southeastern port of Chabahar and two Western Indian ports of Nhava Sheva, and Kandla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com


Because when it comes to Iran as India's best option for access to Afghanistan and Central Asia, THERE IS NO ALTERNATIVE. India either plays ball, or takes losses, just like the Farzad B oilfield INdia thought it could slow roll and still own, NOPE! (CHina controlling it now)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484486295195901956
@PeeD

Man, what do you think the problem is with Liquid fuel pathway? What are the roadmap and future chances?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484486295195901956
> @PeeD
> 
> Man, what do you think the problem is with Liquid fuel pathway? What are the roadmap and future chances?


the problem is fuel , RFA one uses RP-1/LOX and can produce a lot more thrust simorgh uses N2O4/UDMH, the engine must be changed to get more thrust,


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> the problem is fuel , RFA one uses RP-1/LOX and can produce a lot more thrust simorgh uses N2O4/UDMH, the engine must be changed to get more thrust,



I don’t think it is just that.


----------



## QWECXZ

@Shawnee
ریخت روی ۳۶ هزار دلار
هنوز هم بهش نمی‌گی ریزش؟

این روند به نظر میاد حداقل چند ماه دیگه ادامه داشته باشه تا برسه زیر ۳۰ هزار یا حتی زیر ۲۰ هزار
زیر ۲۵ هزار رسید باید فرغون بیاریم تا می‌تونیم بخریم
هر چند که امسال احتمالاً سال خوبی نباشه. حداقل تا تابستون بازار خرسی باشه فکر کنم
نظرت چیه؟

دلار هم احتمالاً اگه توافق بشه برگرده بین ۲۰ هزار تا ۲۵ هزار. احتمال زیاد نزدیک ۲۵ هزار نوسان کنه
رسماً همه ایرانی‌هایی که توی رمز ارز تو آذر ماه سرمایه وارد کردن دارن به خاک سیاه می‌شینن
خیلی‌ها هستند تو این دو ماه سرمایه‌اشون نصف شده یا حتی بیشتر از نصف شدن ضرر کردن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> ریخت روی ۳۶ هزار دلار
> هنوز هم بهش نمی‌گی ریزش؟
> 
> این روند به نظر میاد حداقل چند ماه دیگه ادامه داشته باشه تا برسه روی ۳۰ هزار یا حتی ۲۰ هزار
> زیر ۳۰ هزار رسید باید فرغون بیاریم تا می‌تونیم بخریم
> هر چند که امسال احتمالاً سال خوبی نباشه. حداقل تا تابستون
> نظرت چیه؟
> 
> دلار هم احتمالاً اگه توافق بشه برگرده بین ۲۰ هزار تا ۲۵ هزار. احتمال زیاد نزدیک ۲۵ هزار نوسان کنه
> رسماً همه ایرانی‌هایی که توی رمز ارز تو آذر ماه سرمایه وارد کردن دارن به خاک سیاه می‌شینن​



پژمان جان

کریپتو یک ماهه شده مقلد نزدک
بورس آمریکا داره میریزه و کریپتو باهاش میریزه

من هنوز دی سی ای میکنم
همزمان هولد و ترید

مشابه اینها زیاد دیدم
وقتی بره بالا چنان بالا میره فرصت ورود نده
بایدن نوامبر انتخابات میان دوره ای داره
مجبوره جمعش کنه این گه کاری ها رو

دفعه آخر اینجوری شد
فهمیدیم فد سهام تک خریده بود
روزنبرگ آشغال قبل خبر تک خریده بود​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> پژمان جان
> 
> کریپتو یک ماهه شده مقلد نزدک
> بورس آمریکا داره میریزه و کریپتو باهاش میریزه
> 
> من هنوز دی سی ای میکنم
> همزمان هولد و ترید
> 
> مشابه اینها زیاد دیدم
> وقتی بره بالا چنان بالا میره فرصت ورود نده
> بایدن نوامبر انتخابات میان دوره ای داره
> مجبوره جمعش کنه این گه کاری ها رو
> 
> دفعه آخر
> فهمیدیم فد سهامدتک خریده بودند
> روزنبرگ آشغال قبل خبر تک خریده بود​


حرفت رو قبول دارم
اگه یادت هم باشه زمانی که بحث ترکیدن حباب دات کام بود گفتم یه محرک ساده مثل دستکاری نرخ تورم می‌تونه کل بازار رو بترکونه و پس لرزه‌های دیگه هم داشته باشه
الان که همین طوری از هر طرف داره خبر بد میاد

حالا مسئله اینجاست که به نظرت زمان ورود کی هست؟ تا کی بازار خرسی هست به نظرت؟
رفت تا سال ۲۰۲۴ یا به نظرت امسال دوباره صعودی می‌شه؟

وگرنه در اینکه زمانی که بازار صعودی بشه حتی فرصت ورود هم نمی‌ده باهات موافق هستم
وگرنه واقعاً ارزش اتریوم زیر ۳۰۰۰ دلار دیگه نمی‌تونه باشه. با این همه تغییرات مثبتی که انجام شده و در راه هست​


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> رسماً همه ایرانی‌هایی که توی رمز ارز تو آذر ماه سرمایه وارد کردن دارن به خاک سیاه می‌شینن
> خیلی‌ها هستند تو این دو ماه سرمایه‌اشون نصف شده یا حتی بیشتر از نصف شدن ضرر کردن​


این کریپتو کارنسی ها همه دارایی های اسپکیولیتیو هستن وقتی ایرانی ها رو این چیزها سرمایه گذاری میکنن باید آماده به گا رفتن هم باشن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> این کریپتو کارنسی ها همه دارایی های اسپکیولیتیو هستن وقتی ایرانی ها رو این چیزها سرمایه گذاری میکنن باید آماده به گا رفتن هم باشن​


آره. اینکه ۱۰۰ درصد حرف درستی هست
بعید می‌دونم بیت‌کوین حالا حالاها دوباره به رکورد ۶۸ هزار دلار برسه
تو ۲۰۲۲ اگه هنر کنه زیر ۲۰ هزار نیاد. شاید برگرده دوباره تو کانال ۵۰ هزار تا ۶۰ هزار

اما ۲۰۲۳ و ۲۰۲۴ احتمال زیاد ۱۰۰ هزار یا ۲۰۰ هزار دلار رو هم رد کنه
یه سری که پیش‌بینی می‌کنند سایکل بعدی می‌ره روی ۵۰۰ هزار اما بعیده به نظرم
دلار خودمون هم که هر سال تقریباً ۳۰ درصد قیمت‌اش بالا می‌ره
تا ۳ - ۴ سال دیگه قیمت واقعی‌اش بالای ۱۰۰ هزار تومن باید باشه
مگر اینکه یه توافق خیلی اساسی بین ایران و قدرت‌های جهانی بشه

اگه کسی توانایی صبر کردن تا ۲ - ۳ سال دیگه رو داشته باشه قطعاً ضرر نمی‌کنه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> حرفت رو قبول دارم
> اگه یادت هم باشه زمانی که بحث ترکیدن حباب دات کام بود گفتم یه محرک ساده مثل دستکاری نرخ تورم می‌تونه کل بازار رو بترکونه و پس لرزه‌های دیگه هم داشته باشه
> الان که همین طوری از هر طرف داره خبر بد میاد
> 
> حالا مسئله اینجاست که به نظرت زمان ورود کی هست؟ تا کی بازار خرسی هست به نظرت؟
> رفت تا سال ۲۰۲۴ یا به نظرت امسال دوباره صعودی می‌شه؟
> 
> وگرنه در اینکه زمانی که بازار صعودی بشه حتی فرصت ورود هم نمی‌ده باهات موافق هستم
> وگرنه واقعاً ارزش اتریوم زیر ۳۰۰۰ دلار دیگه نمی‌تونه باشه. با این همه تغییرات مثبتی که انجام شده و در راه هست​




من چه در قضیه فد و چه اوکراین مشکل بزرگی نمیبینم

البته تریدر سریع خارج میشه و همه به گا میرن

تا قبل انتخابات میان دوره ای حله به نظرم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> من چه در قضیه فد و چه اوکراین مشکل بزرگی نمیبینم
> 
> البته تریدر سریع خارج میشه و همه به گا میرن
> 
> تا قبل انتخابات میان دوره ای حله به نظرم


البته به نظرم بالا رفتن قیمت نفت هم بی‌اثر نیست
تا زمانی که بیت کوین بر پایه اثبات با کار هست بالا رفتن قیمت نفت اثر شدید منفی می‌ذاره
اگه نفت بره بالای بشکه‌ای ۱۰۰ دلار باید با بیت‌کوین خداحافظی کرد تا اینکه با آپگرید جدید برگرده
یا اینکه مردم کم کم به رمزارزهایی که اثبات با سهام هستند روی بیارن
امکان برگشت بیت‌کوین با این وضعیت بحران انرژی تو دنیا حالا حالاها نیست به نظرم​


----------



## sha ah

violent clashes today in southern Marib, Yemen between Houthis and UAE backed forces (Giants Brigade)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484257344934584320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484633446878257157

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Saudi/UAE coalition targeting civilians as revenge for recent Houthi drone strikes 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484447692055101445


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484605274996490240


----------



## sha ah

Full show from yesterday. Professor Mohammad Marandi appears on HardTalk (BBC)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484361206454317056
very interesting. Did ancient Egyptians have helicopters or witness such technology ? If not then what does this symbol represent ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484361206454317056
> very interesting. Did ancient Egyptians have helicopters or witness such technology ? If not then what does this symbol represent ?
> 
> View attachment 810470


probably it represent photoshop


----------



## sha ah

The 6th wave, Omicron wave, seems to be starting in Iran. Covid counts are seeing a sudden increase starting on Jan 9th onward, although death counts have not increased yet. Infact death counts are down to 20 a day, the lowest since March 2020.

Too bad this is happening. The whole thing will probably take a month or so to play out so we'll have to wait and see. Hopefully deaths will remain low regardless since most of the population is vaccinated now and there are some restrictions in place. Although neither high vaccination rates nor restrictions have been able to stop Omicron from spreading in western nations.


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> The 6th wave, Omicron wave, seems to be starting in Iran. Covid counts are seeing a sudden increase starting on Jan 9th onward, although death counts have not increased yet. Infact death counts are down to 20 a day, the lowest since March 2020.
> 
> Too bad this is happening. The whole thing will probably take a month or so to play out so we'll have to wait and see. Hopefully deaths will remain low regardless since most of the population is vaccinated now and there are some restrictions in place. Although neither high vaccination rates nor restrictions have been able to stop Omicron from spreading in western nations.
> 
> View attachment 810495
> View attachment 810496
> View attachment 810497
> 
> View attachment 810498


Caution, Omicron is different. This


sha ah said:


> The 6th wave, Omicron wave, seems to be starting in Iran. Covid counts are seeing a sudden increase starting on Jan 9th onward, although death counts have not increased yet. Infact death counts are down to 20 a day, the lowest since March 2020.
> 
> Too bad this is happening. The whole thing will probably take a month or so to play out so we'll have to wait and see. Hopefully deaths will remain low regardless since most of the population is vaccinated now and there are some restrictions in place. Although neither high vaccination rates nor restrictions have been able to stop Omicron from spreading in western nations.
> 
> View attachment 810495
> View attachment 810496
> View attachment 810497
> 
> View attachment 810498


Caution, Omicron is relatively benign. Omicron is the first variant where it has presented a real option NOT to boost (still need double vax). The basis is that natural immunity is far more advantageous than a synthetic one. This was not an option with previous variants since the risk of hospitalization and death was far higher, contagiousness far lower (counterintuitively this is bad), and incubation period longer...ergo the correct choice to get double vaxd. As such, for those who are healthy AND 2x vaxd, getting a booster can be strongly argued to be disadvantageous when the next deadly variants (after Omicron) come to bear. Note, there are those that believe the virus might have 'made a mistake' with it's Omicron variant and presented the possibility that it will be herded out. Omicron, universally is less dangerous for those who have been previously infected (like in Iran) and a little less so for those who have been 2x vaxd (like in Iran). I strongly suggest following this scientist (Campbell) and his particular video about Iran. I predict Iran will be fine.


----------



## QWECXZ

jauk said:


> Caution, Omicron is different. This
> Caution, Omicron is relatively benign. Omicron is the first variant where it has presented a real option NOT to boost (still need double vax). The basis is that natural immunity is far more advantageous than a synthetic one. This was not an option with previous variants since the risk of hospitalization and death was far higher, contagiousness far lower (counterintuitively this is bad), and incubation period longer...ergo the correct choice to get double vaxd. As such, for those who are healthy AND 2x vaxd, getting a booster can be strongly argued to be disadvantageous when the next deadly variants (after Omicron) come to bear. Note, there are those that believe there is a possibility that the virus might have 'made a mistake' with it's Omicron variant and presented the possibility that it will be herded out. Omicron, universally is less dangerous for those who have been previously infected (like in Iran) and a little less so for those who have been 2x vaxd (like in Iran). I strongly suggest following this scientist (Campbell) and his particular video about Iran. I predict Iran will be fine.


The virus has not made a "mistake". In fact, it's part of its evolutionary process.
Viruses are not living beings. They cannot reproduce without the existence of a host. Therefore, a virus, which is nothing but a piece of genetic material (DNA/RNA), cannot survive if it's too lethal. Its whole existence in the population depends on the hosts staying alive after all.
As a result, from an evolutionary point of view, unlike bacterial and fungal diseases, viral disease tend to become weaker over time to stay in the population. Some of the most successful viruses are those that we carry them for life and they never make us sick in normal conditions. Covid is going to have the same fate and Omicron is part of its evolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_They not only want to have the tallest buildings but they also want to look good...Here is one guy who spends a lot of $$$ to look good_

Abu Dhabi crown prince has army of bots, trolls to promote him​Saturday, 22 January 2022 11:22 AM *[ Last Update: Saturday, 22 January 2022 11:36 AM ]*






*The social media posts of Abu Dhabi's Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan on his Twitter account are promoted by thousands of digital robots and fake individuals who support Israel and the widely-bashed normalization deal with the occupying Tel Aviv regime, revelations by a political expert shows.*
full report here.








Abu Dhabi crown prince has army of bots, trolls to promote him


The social media posts of Abu Dhabi




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> The 6th wave, Omicron wave, seems to be starting in Iran. Covid counts are seeing a sudden increase starting on Jan 9th onward, although death counts have not increased yet. Infact death counts are down to 20 a day, the lowest since March 2020.
> 
> Too bad this is happening. The whole thing will probably take a month or so to play out so we'll have to wait and see. Hopefully deaths will remain low regardless since most of the population is vaccinated now and there are some restrictions in place. Although neither high vaccination rates nor restrictions have been able to stop Omicron from spreading in western nations.
> 
> View attachment 810495
> View attachment 810496
> View attachment 810497
> 
> View attachment 810498


Iran actually provides early treatment with medication to their patients who get the virus.
The Cartel here, does not allow for treatments because "they are not approved" and only stick you on ventilators which doesn't help your condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484979797277171721

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## thesaint

aryobarzan said:


> _They not only want to have the tallest buildings but they also want to look good...Here is one guy who spends a lot of $$$ to look good_
> 
> Abu Dhabi crown prince has army of bots, trolls to promote him​Saturday, 22 January 2022 11:22 AM *[ Last Update: Saturday, 22 January 2022 11:36 AM ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The social media posts of Abu Dhabi's Crown Prince Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan on his Twitter account are promoted by thousands of digital robots and fake individuals who support Israel and the widely-bashed normalization deal with the occupying Tel Aviv regime, revelations by a political expert shows.*
> full report here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abu Dhabi crown prince has army of bots, trolls to promote him
> 
> 
> The social media posts of Abu Dhabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.ir


Add to the list pseudo scholars like Hamza Yousuf who works for UAE PR (Public Relations) image improvements after their scandals and misdeeds....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484979797277171721


Gee I hope falcon 29 doesn't see this. He is going to have a conniption!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thesaint

__





President: Expansion of Iran-Russia Ties to Benefit Both Nations, Region | Farsnews Agency






www.farsnews.ir





Tehran and Moscow also reached agreements to expand their cooperation in the industry, defense, and aerospace sectors, President Rayeesi said.

I wonder what are those... any info?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Gee I hope falcon 29 doesn't see this. He is going to have a conniption!


He calls it "Holy Hamas". Yankistani mullah troll he is. Extremely uneducated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Xerxes22 said:


> He calls it "Holy Hamas". Yankistani mullah troll he is. Extremely uneducated.


Pakistani American diaspora usually call themselves Yankistanis to paint affiliation to both countries or are called by others as a term of endearment 
He is from Palestine afaik


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Xerxes22 said:


> He calls it "Holy Hamas". Yankistani mullah troll he is. Extremely uneducated.


He is a deranged lunatic!


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485429473642262538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485480586617753600


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian sport rocks..First for Iran*

Iran's female Tennis player SAFI beats Australian in Melbourne Tennis tournament
















دختر تنیسور ایرانی اینگونه پدیده‌ جهان شد


مشاکت دختر تنیسور ایرانی اولین برد تنیس ایران در یک گرنداسلم کسب کرد ، او حالا در شروع یک مسیر رویایی است.




www.khabaronline.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

While we are on the subject of sports here are Iran's female Track cycling team in practise for Asian games.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xerxes22

Sainthood 101 said:


> Pakistani American diaspora usually call themselves Yankistanis to paint affiliation to both countries or are called by others as a term of endearment
> He is from Palestine afaik


You very well know I'm not Pakistani. I called Yankistani cuz he refers to US military as "WE" while referring to Hamas as holy Hamas. I said shabbat shalom to ur fraudster friend who runs multiple accounts and is probably on a payroll of rogue organizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> You're obviously in denial because even Vice news documented how more than half of Ukrainians in Crimea defected. If you want I will show u the video.
> 
> Finland and Sweden can't join NATO, no country can as long as they are embroiled in any war or conflict. Russia can take a village and its game over for NATO.
> 
> You're comparing Afghanistan to Crimea ? LOL Peter the Great made Ukraine literally that's history. 40% of Ukrainians consider Russians and Ukraine one people.
> 
> Time for Putin to show who's boss. Just like when Iran captured those crying American navy women. Or when Iran seized that oil tanker. Truth is a declining power should not be trying to take on powerful nations on the rise.
> 
> We can agree to disagree but just wait and see what happens. Even American intelligence believes that Ukraine will like last days. We will see. No point to debate until it ends.
> 
> and it begins.. the age of humiliation has begun for the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia evacuating embassy in Ukraine – media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia evacuating embassy in Ukraine – media
> 
> Report alleges Moscow has begun repatriating representatives and their families


[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]

LOL! If you want to use the same source, watch this then. Russian casualties hidden from the fighting in Ukraine thats still going on. So much for easily marching into Kiev.





As Sweden says, you can't tell them what to do, they can join NATO if they want.


----------



## sha ah

nobody in their right mind believes that Ukraine can stand up to Russia with or without NATO support. Most of those NATO weapons will end up in the black market or in the hands of the Russians. Look at all the weapons in Afghanistan now. Taliban constantly parade them around for fun. How many hundreds of billions did that cost US taxpayers ? Don't you feel embaressed at all ? No ? I guess Americans have no sense of shame or dignity ? No ?

Atleast half of Ukrainian soldiers will defect to Russia as soon as Russia invades. How is Ukraine going to function without Russian gas ? What are they going to eat for breakfast and lunch ? popsicles ? LOL How is Europe going to function without Russian gas for that matter ? Germany just shut down half of their nuclear reactors. LOL

After the US gets humiliated yet again just remember, its not Russia's fault. What is Russia supposed to do ? Sit idle while NATO surrounds it from all sides ? You reap what you sow. Just like Afghanistan, play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

Instead of dumping money into endless wars in far away regions, Americans could be building up domestic infrastructure and spending the money on healthcare and education, but no you'd rather invest in bombs and destruction. Fine have it your way, but don't be upset when the world laughs at you when its all over.

[/QUOTE]

LOL! If you want to use the same source, watch this then. Russian casualties hidden from the fighting in Ukraine thats still going on. So much for easily marching into Kiev.
As Sweden says, you can't tell them what to do, they can join NATO if they want.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## sha ah

Here take a look at this. Ukraine out of sheer desperation, training 50 year old women to take on the Russian military. LOL This is reminisent of those women in Afghanistan holding rallies and claiming that they would fight the Taliban. 

How many trillions did the US dump into Afghanistan ? Don't you feel bad that your tax money is being spent on this rubbish ? 10% of Americans don't have healthcare. Your infrastructure is 20-30 years behind China. Come on man wtf is this ? LOL 






[/QUOTE]

LOL! If you want to use the same source, watch this then. Russian casualties hidden from the fighting in Ukraine thats still going on. So much for easily marching into Kiev.

As Sweden says, you can't tell them what to do, they can join NATO if they want.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## sha ah

A few days ago 3000+ people died in the US due to Covid. 1000+ yesterday. 







In Iran the 6th wave has just begun. Yesterday 7000+ Covid cases in one day. Daily deaths are still low at 21 yesterday.


----------



## sha ah

ISIS attempts a mass prison break at Al Sina'a prison, Al-Hasakah, north eastern Syria, which is under Kurdish (SDF) / American control. 

166 prisoners were killed, including 114 ISIS members. Atleast 250 ISIS prisoners have surrendered after the entire area was cordoned off and the US launched air strikes with F-16s and Apache helicopters. The US army also sent in Bradley fighting vehicles to support the SDF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485916087602528258The Syrian Observatory: The death toll from the Al-Sina'a prison incidents in Hasaka has risen to 166, including 114 from ISIS​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485903230932504583

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485579868209352712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485263099573813253


----------



## Aryzin

Shawnee said:


> It is ok to look like the Italian car or helicopter, if it is built domestically.
> Being an assembly line will not make it national car or helicopter project.
> 
> Making the cup holders will not count.


No country can make everything in house anymore. Economic principles dictate production and if Turkish manufacturers can save money and not reinvent the wheel, why not use foreign source? But makes sense and does not mean Turks can’t make something but that they’re smart enough to use available resources. I am sure that if Turks wanted to make it themselves, they would be able to do so.


----------



## Shawnee

Aryzin said:


> No country can make everything in house anymore. Economic principles dictate production and if Turkish manufacturers can save money and not reinvent the wheel, why not use foreign source? But makes sense and does not mean Turks can’t make something but that they’re smart enough to use available resources. I am sure that if Turks wanted to make it themselves, they would be able to do so.




So make the engine yourself and let Italy and Germany make the cup holder for you. You cannot make everything yourself. Leave the scut work for the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aryzin

Shawnee said:


> So make the engine yourself and let Italy and Germany make the cup holder for you. You cannot make everything yourself. Leave the scut work for the rest.


The Turks don’t look at it that way, if they want to make something there is nothing they can’t do. They have great engineering skills. And they didn’t isolate themselves and get sanctioned so have access to whatever they need!


----------



## Shawnee

Aryzin said:


> The Turks don’t look at it that way, if they want to make something there is nothing they can’t do. They have great engineering skills. And they didn’t isolate themselves and get sanctioned so have access to whatever they need!



I am glad that they are happy to be on the receiving end of technology. Everybody is happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sineva

Aryzin said:


> No country can make everything in house anymore. Economic principles dictate production and if Turkish manufacturers can save money and not reinvent the wheel, why not use foreign source? But makes sense and does not mean Turks can’t make something but that they’re smart enough to use available resources. I am sure that if Turks wanted to make it themselves, they would be able to do so.


The obvious problem with foreign sourcing,especially of critical components,is that if those foreign sources turn out to be both politically and economically unreliable,then you have big problems.....
At best your program can be set back years owing to the time it takes to either source an equivalent component from somewhere else,or to have to indigenously design or reverse engineer/reengineer your own replacement.
Or at worst the whole program has to be scrapped,essentially flushing years of work and effort,not to mention the vast sums of money effectively squandered,down the drain.
Speaking of the turks,a beautiful example of this very sort of thing is the turkish altay tank program,whos problems with acquiring an engine,and especially a transmission,first from the germans,and then the south koreans,have pretty much effectively left the program in limbo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Aryzin said:


> The Turks don’t look at it that way, if they want to make something there is nothing they can’t do. They have great engineering skills. And they didn’t isolate themselves and get sanctioned so have access to whatever they need!


Right......./s

Isolation is one thing, dependency is another. Turkey is not an isolated country but they have linked their industries to other more powerful nations.

And the moment your foreign policy or national interests clash with theirs you are hamstrung in making the decisions you need to make.

You can ask the Turks about why the SDF/PKK have captured several hundred kilometers of border area with Turkey and the decision makers in the government cannot attack them because of Europe/USA.

If they did not have this concern they would invade Northern Syria to prevent a serious long-term threat that will only continue to gain strength over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Over 57,000 Iraqi students studying in Iran​More than half million foreign students study in Iran for free..All being "Persionized"!!
@camelguy ..oh my God!..Iraqi's being "Persianized"..lol..I think you once said you did study in Iran and speak Farsi...looks like we the "majoos" failed to bring you to our side..Cheers man








Over 57,000 Iraqi students studying in Iran


TEHRAN – More than 57,000 Iraqi nationals are studying in Iranian universities, said Hashem Dadashpour, head of the Organization of Student Affairs, in a meeting with the Iraqi deputy science minister Hazem Baqir Tahir.




www.tehrantimes.com





More than half million foreign students study in Iran for free..All being "Persianized"!!

*BAM Citadel (“Arg-e Bam”*) . after the restoration ...just beautiful






The origins of the citadel of Bam (“Arg-e Bam”), can be traced back to the Achaemenid period (6th to 4th centuries BC) and even beyond. The heyday of the citadel was from the 7th to 11th centuries, being at the crossroads of important trade routes and known for the production of silk and cotton garments.








Tourism potential of Bam is still untapped, governor says


TEHRAN – Despite having vast potential for tourism progress, the city of Bam is still somehow a lesser-known destination, the governor of the southern Iranian city has said.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Aryzin said:


> No country can make everything in house anymore. Economic principles dictate production and if Turkish manufacturers can save money and not reinvent the wheel, why not use foreign source? But makes sense and does not mean Turks can’t make something but that they’re smart enough to use available resources. I am sure that if Turks wanted to make it themselves, they would be able to do so.


Change your flag to erdogistan. Not even liberal minded Turks think like you. Do you realize what happens if foreign companies pull their plugs from Turkey? Do not be a little child.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> *BAM Citadel (“Arg-e Bam”*) . after the restoration ...just beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The origins of the citadel of Bam (“Arg-e Bam”), can be traced back to the Achaemenid period (6th to 4th centuries BC) and even beyond. The heyday of the citadel was from the 7th to 11th centuries, being at the crossroads of important trade routes and known for the production of silk and cotton garments.


that's a Mockup ,actually the majority of the work done there was removing the rubbles and very little building is done there (mainly on the citadel but very little to none is done about the old city around the citadel)


----------



## aryobarzan

some restoration photos from* 5 years* ago..Restoration was being done with Italian teams..I do not have any recent photos

What was left and restoration work..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

_A reminder for Iranians of the price the nation has paid to have nuclear technology..A reminder also of the savagery of the enemy_. 

Destroyed cars of murdered Iranian nuclear scientists on show at Tehran museum​

















Wrecked cars of Iranian nuclear martyrs on show at Tehran museum


TEHRAN – The Sacred Defense Museum in Tehran has put on show wrecked cars in which five Iranian nuclear scientists have been assassinated by armed attacks.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486745235535581186

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Congratulation to my Iranian countrymen..Iranian sport shines again..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> _A reminder for Iranians of the price the nation has paid to have nuclear technology..A reminder also of the savagery of the enemy_.
> 
> Destroyed cars of murdered Iranian nuclear scientists on show at Tehran museum​
> View attachment 811437
> 
> View attachment 811438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrecked cars of Iranian nuclear martyrs on show at Tehran museum
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – The Sacred Defense Museum in Tehran has put on show wrecked cars in which five Iranian nuclear scientists have been assassinated by armed attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com



Also a reminder of the ineptitude of Iran’s intelligence services that Iran’s top talent are driving around in 1980’s era French knock offs.

Meanwhile Rouhani drove around in bullet proof and uparmored Mercedes Maybachs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

دوستان من انگار خانه فرهنگ رو با فرهنگستان لغت اشتباه گرفتم. کسی میتونه تفاوت این دو تا رو توضیح بده؟ 
جالبه که خانه فرهنگ ظاهرا فعالیت های فرامرزی داره. 

انگار فرهنگستان لغت حداد عادل کلا یک مورد جدا از بقیه است.

@Hack-Hook


----------



## Muhammed45

TheImmortal said:


> Also a reminder of the ineptitude of Iran’s intelligence services that Iran’s top talent are driving around in 1980’s era French knock offs.
> 
> Meanwhile Rouhani drove around in bullet proof and uparmored Mercedes Maybachs.


Huh that peanut brain Rouhani. 

It truly embarrasses me when i rememeber that the guy ruled Iran for 8 years. His mindset was giving up on everything, like the Qajar Kings who thought that they can delay foreign invasion by losing land to colonial powers. If Qajar Kings gave land away, Rouhani wanted to surrender Iranian missile program under the codename of JCPOA-2-3...-n. Maybe JCPOA-n could be returning of G-3 rifles to Germany. 

God save us from internal liberal threats and the idiots who think that we live in a lala land full of Santa clause and cindrellas.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Muhammed45 said:


> Huh that peanut brain Rouhani.
> 
> It truly embarrasses me when i rememeber that the guy ruled Iran for 8 years. His mindset was giving up on everything, like the Qajar Kings who thought that they can delay foreign invasion by losing land to colonial powers. If Qajar Kings gave land away, Rouhani wanted to surrender Iranian missile program under the codename of JCPOA-2-3...-n. Maybe JCPOA-n could be returning of G-3 rifles to Germany.
> 
> God save us from internal liberal threats and the idiots who think that we live in a lala land full of Santa clause and cindrellas.


The worst thing is there are people in Iran who think Rouhani should have been more soft, much much more soft even.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> دوستان من انگار خانه فرهنگ رو با فرهنگستان لغت اشتباه گرفتم. کسی میتونه تفاوت این دو تا رو توضیح بده؟
> جالبه که خانه فرهنگ ظاهرا فعالیت های فرامرزی داره.
> 
> انگار فرهنگستان لغت حداد عادل کلا یک مورد جدا از بقیه است.
> 
> @Hack-Hook








: آشنایی با خانه فرهنگ


آشنایی با خانه‌های فرهنگ



daneshnameh.roshd.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammed45 said:


> Huh that peanut brain Rouhani.
> 
> It truly embarrasses me when i rememeber that the guy ruled Iran for 8 years. His mindset was giving up on everything, like the Qajar Kings who thought that they can delay foreign invasion by losing land to colonial powers. If Qajar Kings gave land away, Rouhani wanted to surrender Iranian missile program under the codename of JCPOA-2-3...-n. Maybe JCPOA-n could be returning of G-3 rifles to Germany.
> 
> God save us from internal liberal threats and the idiots who think that we live in a lala land full of Santa clause and cindrellas.





Dariush the Great said:


> The worst thing is there are people in Iran who think Rouhani should have been more soft, much much more soft even.



I’m no Rouhani fan, but as it stands right now regarding the nuclear deal he was negotiating and the one Raisi are negotiating are very similar.

This is exactly what I hate about bi partisan politics, both sides act like they will get an amazing deal and yet both get about the same deal with minor differences.

Raisi’s nuclear team came in acting all tough and literally Russia told them to cut the **** out and pick up where Rouhani team left off with some minor nuisances in difference.

This nuclear deal is going to be a disaster wether Rouhani signs it or Raisi signs it.

Republicans in US are winning mid term elections this year and national elections in 2024. This deal is going to ripped up again.

But I guess Iran thinks 2-3 years of oil selling is worth the temporary set back in nuclear program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

Watch this video to learn about putin:





__





Putin and Jews






www.bitchute.com





The AltWrong were fooled by Tor, that is an NSA spying program.

The AltWrong were fooled by trump, trump is ZOG, a bush cia agent/asset

The AltWrong were fooled by putin, putin is a jew ZOG, Likud-Khazar Chabad agent

AltWrong were fooled by bitcoin, which was to stop the rise of silver and gold. And to be the next dollar-federal reserve if the dollar collapses. A global trackable traceable currency with little privacy.

Alt Wrong was started by the ZOG. From RT, who was started by zionist jews with ties to jewish putin. To ZOG zerohedge. It is cia and Khazar.

Chabad would love the elimination of German Jews, such as the Rothschilds. So too would the cia. The only path to defeat this global takeover is silver and gold.

The Chabad is linked to Bush's cia, the main friend of the cia is Chabad. And the Chabad are behind putin, Likud, and are trumps main ally.

trump is tied with bush via Powell at the Federal Reserve. 10-20 years ago, the exposure was on the Bush family and their ties to oil and the Carlyle Group. trump appointed a Carlyle Group associate to head the 2nd most important position in the US, the Federal Reserve Chief.

How to deal with putin is to know that putin is a Khazar Jew - the President of Israel said Putin had a Russian jewish grandmother. Yet, don't let Russia know that Iran and Iranians are knowledgeable on any of this.

Putin serves the most influential Russian Khazar group - the Chabad, who are behind Bush and Putin and even Likud. During Yeltsins term, the bush wall street oligarchs looted Russia of her wealth, and putin does not go after these traitors and looters. putin is there to protect their interests and look like Russia opposes the cia. The same as how idiots believed trump was fighting the cia deep state, these same exact idiots believe putin is fighting the Chabad/cia deep state.

trump nazism is jewish:

Netanyahu's Unholy Alliance With Europe's 'Anti-Semitic' Far Right​








Netanyahu's Unholy Alliance With Europe's 'Anti-Semitic' Far Right


Europe's nationalist parties are rushing to support formerly reviled Israel as an ally against the 'scourge' of Islamisation.




www.newsweek.com





And putin is their leader of Qanon and trumpism.

How should Iran deal with Russia, pretend to not know anything about putin and zionist service to Chabad. Pretend to be a friend of putin.

BTW, the Russian Foreign Minister knows nothing about this. Lavrov believes putin serves Russia.

And about the Ukraine business. The cia runs the three sides. putin is a Russian jew. The Ukrainian president is a Khazar Jew. And US is run by the Chabad and cia.

To comprehend the role of Russia to the nazis of Europe watch:



https://www.corbettreport.com/mp4/wwi.mp4



UK, US, France alliance want the Russian Empire back to enslave the free world with the British-US alliance, this time Russia run by Khazar Chabad. First with putin is to restore the old Russian Empire. Europe and NATO stand in the way. Remember how trump wanted to leave nato. Not to retreat the us into isolationism, for the approval of putin to take back the Russian Empire. trump leaving nato and agreements is not about us leaving the global stage - it is to increase it to make a one global system run out of Washington - with offices in Hell Aviv, London and Moscow. With Paris running the EU and continental Europe.

No wonder putin appointed a jew to be Prime Minister.









Mikhail Mishustin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## yavar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487197341195059205

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Republicans in US are winning mid term elections this year and national elections in 2024. This deal is going to ripped up again.
> 
> But I guess Iran thinks 2-3 years of oil selling is worth the temporary set back in nuclear program.


God knows, what kind of damage to the nuclear program will happen by then. Like the Arak reactor being poured with concrete still disturbing to me


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> God knows, what kind of damage to the nuclear program will happen by then.



I'm not sure why you would want to worry about that. Because if you follow the Vienna talks, you'll notice that since President Raisi has been in charge, Iran has been firmly rejecting any demands for new concessions. Not just that, it is Iran which is requesting additional guarantees and verification processes from the other side.

Moreover, the Biden regime does pretty much intend to renegotiate the JCPOA and extract further concessions from Iran. Iran knowing this and not intending to give in means that Iran's presence at the negotiating table in Vienna is solely for symbolic reasons, nothing more.

Iran's doesn't care whether or not Washington will return to implementing the JCPOA - which is the only eventuality under which Iran might agree to adhere to its original commitments.



Stryker1982 said:


> Like the Arak reactor being poured with concrete still disturbing to me



Although the liberal negotiating team under Rohani made a blunder, this is still not that much of a loss: the know-how for building Arak-type heavy water reactors has thoroughly been mastered, and in terms of potential break out capability, the option selected by Iran has always been the uranium not the plutonium path, as explained by PeeD a few months ago in this forum.

Although they'd have liked to, and despite all the mess they brought about, liberals were successfully prevented by the revolutionary core of the establishment from causing decisive, irreversible damage to Iran's nuclear program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> I'm not sure why you would want to worry about that. Because if you follow the Vienna talks, you'll notice that since President Raisi has been in charge, Iran has been firmly rejecting any demands for new concessions. Not just that, it is Iran which is requesting additional guarantees and verification processes from the other side.
> 
> Moreover, the Biden regime does pretty much intend to renegotiate the JCPOA and extract further concessions from Iran. Iran knowing this and not intending to give in means that Iran's presence at the negotiating table in Vienna is solely for symbolic reasons, nothing more.
> 
> Iran's doesn't care whether or not Washington will return to implementing the JCPOA - which is the only eventuality under which Iran might agree to adhere to its original commitments.


Until we see the contents of the agreement, we can't be certain about what kind of concessions will be done.

Their is no doubt they want to remove much of the nuclear capabilities including reverting to IR-1's and shipping all enriched uranium above 3% to Russia. Could be more.


----------



## zectech

yavar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487197341195059205



The tweet is no longer showing up. That was funny and true. Got a screenshot?


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian border post in Kurdistan..border guards on Patrol .






















Meanwhile some Iranians "off roading" some where not too far.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Until we see the contents of the agreement, we can't be certain about what kind of concessions will be done.



Iran is telling them: you either all return to your obligations under the JCPOA and not just that, but you introduce additional guarantees and verification mechanisms allowing us to be certain that there won't be a repeat of the routine practiced by Obama and Trump, or you can forget about us going back to our initial commitments under the JCPOA. This is the current stage of the talks.



Stryker1982 said:


> Their is no doubt they want to remove much of the nuclear capabilities including reverting to IR-1's and shipping all enriched uranium above 3% to Russia. Could be more.



They want more: they are aiming for a revision of the JCPOA to Iran's detriment (such as, extending the "sunset provisions" deadlines, and so on).

Iran is just willing to return to initial JCPOA commitments. And only if they do so as well, and if on top of it they offer some form of a solid guarantee beyond words, that they won't violate the deal afterwards like the Obama regime did. Anything other than that, Iran is not negotiating on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487835331336585225
راه حلها زیاده

میشه مهاجران افغان رو در سیستان مشغول به کار کرد تا نیازمستقیم به حل مشکل در افغانستان حاصل بشه

میشه مالیات سهم سیستان گرفت از اونها و درسیستان استفاده کرد

البته داستان فاطمیون فرق داره و تاج سرند

دنیا بی رحمه
نمیشه نایس و بیعرضه بود و شعار خاتمی وار داد​


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> Iranian border post in Kurdistan..border guards on Patrol .
> View attachment 812145
> 
> View attachment 812144
> 
> View attachment 812142
> 
> View attachment 812143
> 
> View attachment 812146
> 
> 
> Meanwhile some Iranians "off roading" some where not too far.!!
> View attachment 812149
> 
> View attachment 812147
> 
> View attachment 812148


Much improvement in border forces and installations have been made over the last few years if you guys noticed.

Probably why their is a decline in attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryzin

Sineva said:


> The obvious problem with foreign sourcing,especially of critical components,is that if those foreign sources turn out to be both politically and economically unreliable,then you have big problems.....
> At best your program can be set back years owing to the time it takes to either source an equivalent component from somewhere else,or to have to indigenously design or reverse engineer/reengineer your own replacement.
> Or at worst the whole program has to be scrapped,essentially flushing years of work and effort,not to mention the vast sums of money effectively squandered,down the drain.
> Speaking of the turks,a beautiful example of this very sort of thing is the turkish altay tank program,whos problems with acquiring an engine,and especially a transmission,first from the germans,and then the south koreans,have pretty much effectively left the program in limbo.





Sineva said:


> The obvious problem with foreign sourcing,especially of critical components,is that if those foreign sources turn out to be both politically and economically unreliable,then you have big problems.....
> At best your program can be set back years owing to the time it takes to either source an equivalent component from somewhere else,or to have to indigenously design or reverse engineer/reengineer your own replacement.
> Or at worst the whole program has to be scrapped,essentially flushing years of work and effort,not to mention the vast sums of money effectively squandered,down the drain.
> Speaking of the turks,a beautiful example of this very sort of thing is the turkish altay tank program,whos problems with acquiring an engine,and especially a transmission,first from the germans,and then the south koreans,have pretty much effectively left the program in limbo.


The Turks are going to fix those issues and they are not as isolated. Self sufficiency is something that in today’s economy is not practical.


Dariush the Great said:


> Change your flag to erdogistan. Not even liberal minded Turks think like you. Do you realize what happens if foreign companies pull their plugs from Turkey? Do not be a little child.


I don’t like Islamist governments, I don’t subscribe to Erdogan policies nor am I a Turk. No single country can or should expect to make everything unless you’re being sanctioned in Iran’s case but that’s their own making. In the case of the Turkish Republic, they are smarter than mullahs and don’t have the whole world sanctioning them.


----------



## Shawnee

Aryzin said:


> The Turks are going to fix those issues and they are not as isolated. Self sufficiency is something that in today’s economy is not practical.
> 
> I don’t like Islamist governments, I don’t subscribe to Erdogan policies nor am I a Turk. No single country can or should expect to make everything unless you’re being sanctioned in Iran’s case but that’s their own making. In the case of the Turkish Republic, they are smarter than mullahs and don’t have the whole world sanctioning them.



Since the exodus of the Turks to their own forum and their promise not to come back to this chill section, we suddenly see a surge of Bosnians with huge support for Turkey. 
Isn’t that interesting?

No Iranian in their forum or section. Who is insecure now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RayKalm

Iran surpasses the Turkish GDP in nomial terms. Mainly due to inflation. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)


----------



## Aryzin

aryobarzan said:


> Iranian border post in Kurdistan..border guards on Patrol .
> View attachment 812145
> 
> View attachment 812144
> 
> View attachment 812142
> 
> View attachment 812143
> 
> View attachment 812146
> 
> 
> Meanwhile some Iranians "off roading" some where not too far.!!
> View attachment 812149
> 
> View attachment 812147
> 
> View attachment 812148


Why are those soldiers bunched up like that? They need some distance in between each other.


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> Much improvement in border forces and installations have been made over the last few years if you guys noticed.
> 
> Probably why their is a decline in attacks


Indeed,I was just thinking that.The quality of the gear each individual has has been markedly improved.
Good to see.
Who knows.maybe the pakistanis might even get around to finishing the fencing on their side of the border in the next few decades.....
........or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Aryzin said:


> The Turks are going to fix those issues and they are not as isolated. Self sufficiency is something that in today’s economy is not practical.
> 
> I don’t like Islamist governments, I don’t subscribe to Erdogan policies nor am I a Turk. No single country can or should expect to make everything unless you’re being sanctioned in Iran’s case but that’s their own making. In the case of the Turkish Republic, they are smarter than mullahs and don’t have the whole world sanctioning them.


Turkey is part of NATO. Turkey's foreign policy is not independent like Iran's. The Turks can only cross some lines, a bit more further and all hell will break loose and considering Turkey's lack of oil and gas they will turn into another Afghanistan. That is why they play nice with the Americans.

Enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Much improvement in border forces and installations have been made over the last few years if you guys noticed.



You know, this is exactly the same thing that Pakistanis tell us on this forum - that Paksitan is fencing its walls, stopping terrorists from crossing, but the moment an attack happens on their border, Iran is 1 o the 1st names they call i hate that crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aslan1071

Shawnee said:


> Azerbaijani here.
> F*k that Russian KGB stooge Alyev who also plays with Turkey.
> Azerbaijan will finally join the motherland, land of the brave, Iran.


pure imagination. interesting.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488276991061430273

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

925boy said:


> You know, this is exactly the same thing that Pakistanis tell us on this forum - that Paksitan is fencing its walls, stopping terrorists from crossing, but the moment an attack happens on their border, Iran is 1 o the 1st names they call i hate that crap.


Yeah,its funny that isnt it?
I mean iran fenced its border waaay back in the 90s,pakistan by comparison has barely even started doing this......
Personally I think that says everything.......and none of it particularly good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Something to be proud of....Iranian soccer..*No. 1 in Asia*..No.20 in the world. FIFA rankings..
Qualified for World cup with NO defeated match.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aryobarzan

First attempts to re-start Iran's giant potential in International tourism industry. 








15th tourism and handicrafts expo wraps up in Tehran


The 15th Tehran international tourism and handicrafts exhibition wraps up. Iran ranks first globally for the number of cities and villages registered by the World Crafts Council.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## _Nabil_

Xerxes22 said:


> Erdogan the NATO puppet must be taught a lesson in Syria. It's time to be harsher with scumbag Turks.


You mean scumbag regime I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Incredible ceramic works..Isfahan






1960's and 1970s Iranian make cars





Rostam fortress in Iranian Balochistan (very nice if they restore it)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

Tehran street view sometime in 1940s!!..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


>


what boycott , USA probably sent more than any country of its athletes to the competition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## sha ah

The US attempted a diplomatic boycott. The UK, Canada, Australia, the usual suspects, followed suit. However now it seems that the US has reneged on its own boycott by putting through a few requests for diplomatic visas. 



Hack-Hook said:


> what boycott , USA probably sent more than any country of its athletes to the competition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Shawnee said:


>


Vaaghan yek jaakesh ba jendeh ha...
LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


>



این عکس مثل زخمی ه که برای من هر از گاهی سر باز میکنه 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103964964811874307

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

Great narration from this excellent history channel I stumbled upon


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian archaeologist found this while diving in the Persian Gulf.....what is it!.





















Archaeologist finds bizarre object in Persian Gulf


TEHRAN – An Iranian archaeologist has accidentally discovered a bizarre object while diving into the coral seabed of the Persian Gulf in southern Iran.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> Iranian archaeologist found this while diving in the Persian Gulf.....what is it!.
> View attachment 813544
> 
> View attachment 813545
> 
> View attachment 813546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archaeologist finds bizarre object in Persian Gulf
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – An Iranian archaeologist has accidentally discovered a bizarre object while diving into the coral seabed of the Persian Gulf in southern Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com


Simply a cast for molding, dunno why a media is making a news article of it ....


----------



## aryobarzan

_Nabil_ said:


> Simply a cast for molding, dunno why a media is making a news article of it ....


Do U have any more Any more info on this!!

Such a senseless killing of a Police man doing his job..



https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2022/02/05/0/5658783.mp4


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> Do U have any more Any more info on this!!
> 
> Such a senseless killing of a Police man doing his job..
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2022/02/05/0/5658783.mp4


About the police killing?? No idea, but It feel like fake


----------



## sha ah

LOL I can't believe that this is actually real but alas it is. America, the land where anything and everything can and will happen I guess. These guys don't seem to have too many brain cells to begin with but after a few rounds of this their levels get depleted rather quickly.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> این عکس مثل زخمی ه که برای من هر از گاهی سر باز میکنه
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103964964811874307


What was their position at the time ?
Why they left.


----------



## sha ah

This is just sad. Ukraine training 50 year old women, 20 year old girls, old men with cardboy guns. They don't even have enough bullets for proper training. Like they are literally letting a mom train her 4 year old son with a cardboard ak. Ukrainians should just accept the reality on the ground and negotiate in good faith with Russia, otherwise it's not going to end well. Unfortunately Ukraine has been hijacked by western backed neonazi radicals that actually want to take on Russia.

Watching this is beyond sad. Ukraine is basically being given up as a sacrificial lamb to make Russia look like the big bad bear, so they can justify more economic sanctions, more military / defense spending, more defense contractors selling trillions worth of military gear while the poor get poorer. Eisenhower warned about the military industrial complex and he now it's too late. Afghanistan ? Iraq ? What did America get out of that in the end ? Now China is ahead in hypersonic technology while America has trillions in debt to pay off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> What was their position at the time ?
> Why they left.



They had every reason to leave. I am ok with it.
BUT taking photo with Pompeo and supporting Trump made them the SAME as MEK. Exactly the same.

Khatami and his buddies promoted and nurtured them and have not paid the right price yet. There should be a price for nurturing MEK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

This is just looking worse and worse for Ukraine. I mean look at the cohesion and professionalism of Russian troops in this clip compared to the previous video showing Ukraine training 4 year old toddlers and 50 year old grannys with cardboard AKs.

Yes there are some civilians that oppose Russia but once the Russians cut off their source of heat and then roll in and take over right away, are people really going to start sacrificing themselves for a lost cause ? fighting without bullets ? Lots of civilians and women also said they would fight the Taliban but what happened in Afghanistan ?

The truth is I honestly don't believe that Putin wants to stay in Ukraine. He's just going to clean up the neo Nazis and pro NATO militants, install a pro Moscow government and leave. Just remind them whose boss. I mean how can Ukraine even oppose Russia in any meaningful way when Russia supplies all of their heat ? From a geostrategic perspective, Iran should try and use this to its maximum benefit as much as possible when the US imposes harsh sanctions on Russia.

I'm not sure what's happening with the nuclear deal but with the US being so polarized along partisan lines, can any US government really ensure the survival of a long term with Iran ? I'm really doubtful and in the long run, Iran's economy is growing right now, 17 largest in the world by GDP despite sanctions. Why should Iran expose itself to another potential economic shockwave once the US or Trump or whoever tears up the next deal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

USA is number one in Covid case counts globally. They're undisputed in this regard. Almost at 1 million deaths now. 







Just look at these numbers. Unbelievable. 3000 a day dying from Covid. They have no control over this at all. 






A few weeks ago we were seeing 1 million cases a day. This is just astronomical. It's completely and utterly out of control in the United States.


----------



## sha ah

Meanwhile Iran is at number 12 globally with 130,000+ deaths from Covid.






The new wave has begun and the case counts are almost as high as the last wave.






However death counts aren't nearly as high yet. Although numbers do appear to be rising steadily. Very unfortunate.


----------



## sha ah

Interesting and really puts things in perspective.


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

What's going on with the layout of this forum? It's very ugly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

"Hey, see those books on the shelf? Evil Iranis placed them there completely on purpose to emulate the Indian flag! And to add insult to injury, they made their navy chief sit right in front! How dare they? What more proof do you need that these Persian majoosis are renting out Chabahar to Hindus in order to invade Pakistan? This is yet another crystal clear threat to Pakistan from Farsi mullahs, look! It's all Iran's, Iran's, Iran's fault! Anyone disagreeing is a sectarianist rafidhi who puts sect above nation, and should be dealt with immediately!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Since "_Persian majoosis are renting out Chabahar to Hindus in order to invade Pakistan?_" Well then I guess Persian Majoosis have to go to Kish island to have some fun in the winter..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> They had every reason to leave. I am ok with it.
> BUT taking photo with Pompeo and supporting Trump made them the SAME as MEK. Exactly the same.
> 
> Khatami and his buddies promoted and nurtured them and have not paid the right price yet. There should be a price for nurturing MEK.


They wanted to work here but they were not tolerated . What you have expected them to do go in home and sit or wear a chador and on TV and say they are proud that they have hijab but then we see photo of them without hijab drinking beer what about made a wedge between police and people by make them go after boy and girls over hijab and then we suddenly see them in Canada in a mixed gym .

I wonder why you guys never had problem with those . Never post pictures of them .
Wonder when several years ago police if didn't liked hijab of girls would have confiscated their student cards without even think they don't let them enter University dormitory without that card and had to stay on street for the night or go to somebody home you guys never had problem with that ?


----------



## sha ah

Iran has it's own system and culture. They were educated/trained in Iran and grew up in Iran so obviously they knew what choices they had in front of them. However there is a huge difference between being an impartial journalist in the west and becoming an asset for western intelligence agencies (the CIA/Mi6 or Five Eyes) against Iran.

I mean I'm not sure how much they're being paid but even with China there are lots of them. They are foreign funded propagandists pretty much who propagate only negative news about Iran. It's kind of sad but anyways that's the choice they made in life. Maybe they have a grudge against the government, maybe when they get older they will regret it. I'm not sure but anyways.



Hack-Hook said:


> They wanted to work here but they were not tolerated . What you have expected them to do go in home and sit or wear a chador and on TV and say they are proud that they have hijab but then we see photo of them without hijab drinking beer what about made a wedge between police and people by make them go after boy and girls over hijab and then we suddenly see them in Canada in a mixed gym .
> 
> I wonder why you guys never had problem with those . Never post pictures of them .
> Wonder when several years ago police if didn't liked hijab of girls would have confiscated their student cards without even think they don't let them enter University dormitory without that card and had to stay on street for the night or go to somebody home you guys never had problem with that ?



Not sure how much of a difference this will make unless a war were to break out. I think that the Saudis have realized that in case of a full blown war, that because of Iran's potent air defense network and massive indigenous missile stockpile/capacity, they are essentially at a disadvantage. 

Iran has both mobile and fortified assets when it comes to ballistic missiles and air defenses. As a result the Saudis feel that they would be at a huge disadvantage in case of war when it comes to targeting assets. Therefore they are pumping money into their own missile program so that they could respond in case full scale a war were to break out with Iran. 

Well they have a long way to go before they reach parity with Iran, but see now atleast they're starting somewhere and trying. I don't see them developing their own technology for a while. I think that they've essentially purchased a license production deal from China to produce missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> They wanted to work here but they were not tolerated . What you have expected them to do go in home and sit or wear a chador and on TV and say they are proud that they have hijab but then we see photo of them without hijab drinking beer what about made a wedge between police and people by make them go after boy and girls over hijab and then we suddenly see them in Canada in a mixed gym .
> 
> I wonder why you guys never had problem with those . Never post pictures of them .
> Wonder when several years ago police if didn't liked hijab of girls would have confiscated their student cards without even think they don't let them enter University dormitory without that card and had to stay on street for the night or go to somebody home you guys never had problem with that ?



You are mixing up Hijab issues with Saddam supporters and Trump supporters.
The west is filled with Iranians who dont like Islam and Hijab and IR.

They have good reasons to hate Mullahs, hijab, etc. I am ok with it.
They can leave and work in the west. Even work with CNN.

The difference is when they team up with Saddam and Trump. When they team up with people who attacked every single Iranian.

MEK is not about Hijab and female rights. It is about terror and power grab through any means.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> They wanted to work here but they were not tolerated . What you have expected them to do go in home and sit or wear a chador and on TV and say they are proud that they have hijab but then we see photo of them without hijab drinking beer what about made a wedge between police and people by make them go after boy and girls over hijab and then we suddenly see them in Canada in a mixed gym .
> 
> I wonder why you guys never had problem with those . Never post pictures of them .
> Wonder when several years ago police if didn't liked hijab of girls would have confiscated their student cards without even think they don't let them enter University dormitory without that card and had to stay on street for the night or go to somebody home you guys never had problem with that ?


They have every right to leave Iran and dance naked in western cities if that is their choice..But when they go and work for organizations that are against Iran...that makes them a fu*ing traitor..working for enemy against your country is unforgiving sin in any culture...do not try to justify their acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> You are mixing up Hijab issues with Saddam supporters and Trump supporters.
> The west is filled with Iranians who dont like Islam and Hijab and IR.
> 
> They have good reasons to hate Mullahs, hijab, etc. I am ok with it.
> They can leave and work in the west. Even work with CNN.
> 
> The difference is when they team up with Saddam and Trump. When they team up with people who attacked every single Iranian.
> 
> MEK is not about Hijab and female rights. It is about terror and power grab through any means.


Are those people part of mek



aryobarzan said:


> They have every right to leave Iran and dance naked in western cities if that is their choice..But when they go and work for organizations that are against Iran...that makes them a fu*ing traitor..working for enemy against your country is unforgiving sin in any culture...do not try to justify their acts.


In my book When they work from inside to steal from the poor and fatten their pocket they are far more dangerous enemy.
When they preach something and suddenly you see they and their children do something else that's dangerous .
You know why because that made distance between people and government and that's what weaken the country


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> ریخت روی ۳۶ هزار دلار
> هنوز هم بهش نمی‌گی ریزش؟
> 
> این روند به نظر میاد حداقل چند ماه دیگه ادامه داشته باشه تا برسه زیر ۳۰ هزار یا حتی زیر ۲۰ هزار
> زیر ۲۵ هزار رسید باید فرغون بیاریم تا می‌تونیم بخریم
> هر چند که امسال احتمالاً سال خوبی نباشه. حداقل تا تابستون بازار خرسی باشه فکر کنم
> نظرت چیه؟
> 
> دلار هم احتمالاً اگه توافق بشه برگرده بین ۲۰ هزار تا ۲۵ هزار. احتمال زیاد نزدیک ۲۵ هزار نوسان کنه
> رسماً همه ایرانی‌هایی که توی رمز ارز تو آذر ماه سرمایه وارد کردن دارن به خاک سیاه می‌شینن
> خیلی‌ها هستند تو این دو ماه سرمایه‌اشون نصف شده یا حتی بیشتر از نصف شدن ضرر کردن​









ببین
روند جابجا شد
رکود و ریزش به چشم من نمیاد
هیجان بازار و نوسان و پولبک داریم ولی رکود نه
نزدک داره قوی میشه و در نمودار هفتگی نزول بیت به ۳۳ تا ۴۲ شادو شده

یعنی برد با کسی بود که با ترس و طمع جنگید.​


----------



## _Nabil_

Hack-Hook said:


> Are those people part of mek
> 
> 
> In my book When they work from inside to steal from the poor and fatten their pocket they are far more dangerous enemy.
> When they preach something and suddenly you see they and their children do something else that's dangerous .
> You know why because that made distance between people and government and that's what weaken the country


Was to ask what MEK Stands for, then I did a Google Search not to look ignorant😁

What I found is hilarious :

"The peaceful Iranian resistance group MEK Iran, is a democratic alternative to the current Iranian government"

"Mujahideen" become "Peaceful" when you are a west puppet and against Iran 🤣😂

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

_Nabil_ said:


> Was to ask what MEK Stands for, then I did a Google Search not to look ignorant😁
> 
> What I found is hilarious :
> 
> "The peaceful Iranian resistance group MEK Iran, is a democratic alternative to the current Iranian government"
> 
> "Mujahideen" become "Peaceful" when you are a west puppet and against Iran 🤣😂


Peaceful my *** they are everything but peacefully

They are what you get when combine radical islamism with Communism

The retards even don't dare to admit it's years that Masood Rajavi is dead


----------



## _Nabil_

Hack-Hook said:


> Peaceful my *** they are everything but peacefully
> 
> They are what you get when combine radical islamism with Communism
> 
> The retards even don't dare to admit it's years that Masood Rajavi is dead


I know right they are traitors and terrorists, I'm not 20 years old ✌️


----------



## sha ah

It's pretty much hit a vital support range (30-35,000) and bounced back, It might now consolidate for a while and bounce around this range or it might just go up again to form a third major crown at the 61,000 resistance level. It might even form a minor crown first at 50,000 and then come back down again. Hmmm I'm more bullish but I would wait and see.

I've been thinking lately about maybe putting some money into this. I trade stocks, forex and cfds but not crypto. I prefer Japanese candle sticks to be honest and I would be curious to see what some of the common indicators are saying right now. 








Shawnee said:


> View attachment 813765
> 
> 
> ببین
> روند جابجا شد
> رکود و ریزش به چشم من نمیاد
> هیجان بازار و نوسان و پولبک داریم ولی رکود نه
> نزدک داره قوی میشه و در نمودار هفتگی نزول بیت به ۳۳ تا ۴۲ شادو شده
> 
> یعنی برد با کسی بود که با ترس و طمع جنگید.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

SalarHaqq said:


> View attachment 813733
> 
> 
> "Hey, see those books on the shelf? Evil Iranis placed them there completely on purpose to emulate the Indian flag! And to add insult to injury, they made their navy chief sit right in front! How dare they? What more proof do you need that these Persian majoosis are renting out Chabahar to Hindus in order to invade Pakistan? This is yet another crystal clear threat to Pakistan by Farsi mullahs, look! It's all Iran's, Iran's, Iran's fault! Anyone disagreeing is a sectarianist rafidhi who puts sect above nation, and should be dealt with immediately!"


Love it... 😍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Btw, is it just me, or is PDF now propagating many anti- Iran (veiled and unveiled) threads since the Balochi militant attacks in Pakistan recently? Some used conspiracy theories abt Iran to get high off first, then some followed it up with shadow sectarianism.

Mark my words - As of today and going forward, every country on earth will have to seriously assess their alliances and partners, because they will either pay huge cost, or get huge benefits for those decisions and actiosn they've taken AND kept, Pakistan included. Pakistan has China, but it must choose its next friends and actions very carefully....something tells me that Iranian infiltration of Pakistan these days might be the easiest its been for Iran, just my suspicion. Pakistan should improve its state on a general and high level- collect taxes, tame the super rich nawaz's and them, stop bending over for GCC $, take more advantage of China's UNBELIEVABLE help extended, connect with neighbors and expand Pakistan's competitive advantages in neighboring markets, cut US off from strategic things, even $$ related, improve ability to damage and threaten India etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

925boy said:


> Btw, is it just me, or is PDF now propagating many anti- Iran (veiled and unveiled) threads since the Balochi militant attacks in Pakistan recently? Some used conspiracy theories abt Iran to get high off first, then some followed it up with shadow sectarianism.
> 
> Mark my words - As of today and going forward, every country on earth will have to seriously assess their alliances and partners, because they will either pay huge cost, or get huge benefits for those decisions and actiosn they've taken AND kept, Pakistan included. Pakistan has China, but it must choose its next friends and actions very carefully....something tells me that Iranian infiltration of Pakistan these days might be the easiest its been for Iran, just my suspicion. Pakistan should improve its state on a general and high level- collect taxes, tame the super rich nawaz's and them, stop bending over for GCC $, take more advantage of China's UNBELIEVABLE help extended, connect with neighbors and expand Pakistan's competitive advantages in neighboring markets, cut US off from strategic things, even $$ related, improve ability to damage and threaten India etc.


Sadly many pakistani posters here can only seem to see the world through the warped [paranoid] prism of the india-pakistan conflict,so its not just about iran-pakistan relations.
The great irony of course,is that from irans current political/economic/military perspective,there is now little real difference in geo-political/geo-strategic terms between either india or pakistan,as BOTH nations are now western vassals.
Ironically this actually may make it easier for the iri to continue its 40+ year old policy of neutrality towards both,as neither nation can now be even remotely considered as friends of the iri.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## _Nabil_

925boy said:


> Btw, is it just me, or is PDF now propagating many anti- Iran (veiled and unveiled) threads since the Balochi militant attacks in Pakistan recently? Some used conspiracy theories abt Iran to get high off first, then some followed it up with shadow sectarianism.


You guys should have followed the idea of @EvilWesteners ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 813765
> 
> 
> ببین
> روند جابجا شد
> رکود و ریزش به چشم من نمیاد
> هیجان بازار و نوسان و پولبک داریم ولی رکود نه
> نزدک داره قوی میشه و در نمودار هفتگی نزول بیت به ۳۳ تا ۴۲ شادو شده
> 
> یعنی برد با کسی بود که با ترس و طمع جنگید.​



آره. البته هنوز امکان یه ریزش بزرگ دیگه هست اما با این وضعیت بعید هست زیر ۳۰ هزار دلار بیاد دیگه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490757280677208069
یعنی ایران و روسیه هم کم اختلاف ندارند


----------



## aryobarzan

_Nabil_ said:


> You guys should have followed the idea of @EvilWesteners ......


🤫Yes ...We are well aware of what is going on ..and "EvilWesteners" may be able to offer a solution when he is ready...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Putin weakened Russia. I predicted this day for 10 years. Putin watched helplessly as it lost all its last allies (Saddam, Ghaddafi) it used Iran as a negotiating tool for better part of 30 years. It never made true alliances because like reformists in Iran, he was too busy running around trying to kiss the West ***.

Putin’s desperate attempt to be recognized as an equal to the West led him falling for the tricks of the West over and over. Remember when the West placed missile interceptors during Obama admin near Russia and claimed it was to stop “Iranian BM threat”? What a chess move by the US.

In the past 20 years, the West has taken away the last Russian allies and moved right to the Russian border. 

Putin may have resurrected the war machine after the collapse of Soviet Union. But the man destroyed Russia’s long term prospects with his insecurities and reliance on cronyism to consolidate power. Russia is weaker than ever against NATO encroachment. 

God help Iran if we ever get a leader like Putin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

Without Putin Russia would be a satellite state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Putin weakened Russia. I predicted this day for 10 years. Putin watched helplessly as it lost all its last allies (Saddam, Ghaddafi) it used Iran as a negotiating tool for better part of 30 years. It never made true alliances because like reformists in Iran, he was too busy running around trying to kiss the West ***.
> 
> Putin’s desperate attempt to be recognized as an equal to the West led him falling for the tricks of the West over and over. Remember when the West placed missile interceptors during Obama admin near Russia and claimed it was to stop “Iranian BM threat”? What a chess move by the US.
> 
> In the past 20 years, the West has taken away the last Russian allies and moved right to the Russian border.
> 
> Putin may have resurrected the war machine after the collapse of Soviet Union. But the man destroyed Russia’s long term prospects with his insecurities and reliance on cronyism to consolidate power. Russia is weaker than ever against NATO encroachment.
> 
> God help Iran if we ever get a leader like Putin.


Russian economy is only 1.6 trillion dollars (GDP nominal) for 148 million people . Compare that to Iran's 1.08 Trrilion dollars for 85 million people..so that is Russia's weakness and hence his desire to be taken seriously by the west...and I agree that was his weakness to trust the West as they chipped away his buffer space...Ironic that he was woken up only when Gen Sulaimani spread the map of Syria in Moscow and told him he will lose Syria also if he does not move his butt...a bit too late now for him...his only way out is to make a Nato like alliance with China, Iran and South America and start to push back the empire...He also has to get rid of his pro Jewish lobby ..that lobby feeds him garbage and prevents him from taking the tough decisions....you never know he may become the "come back kid" of the block..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

@waz : Thank you sir for deleting those Beheading threads ..very honorable thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Putin weakened Russia. I predicted this day for 10 years. Putin watched helplessly as it lost all its last allies (Saddam, Ghaddafi) it used Iran as a negotiating tool for better part of 30 years. It never made true alliances because like reformists in Iran, he was too busy running around trying to kiss the West ***.
> 
> Putin’s desperate attempt to be recognized as an equal to the West led him falling for the tricks of the West over and over. Remember when the West placed missile interceptors during Obama admin near Russia and claimed it was to stop “Iranian BM threat”? What a chess move by the US.
> 
> In the past 20 years, the West has taken away the last Russian allies and moved right to the Russian border.
> 
> Putin may have resurrected the war machine after the collapse of Soviet Union. But the man destroyed Russia’s long term prospects with his insecurities and reliance on cronyism to consolidate power. Russia is weaker than ever against NATO encroachment.
> 
> God help Iran if we ever get a leader like Putin.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490697061054005255

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

A question to Iranians....The guy who killed and decapitated his wife in AHWAZ...is he an Arab Iranian..I am curious..does any one know..


----------



## Muhammed45

aryobarzan said:


> A question to Iranians....The guy who killed and decapitated his wife in AHWAZ...is he an Arab Iranian..I am curious..does any one know..


Yeah he was an Arab guy and he beheaded his wife for cheating on him as it seems. 

Too many rumors but all the stories point to cheating by the woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

TheImmortal said:


> Putin weakened Russia. I predicted this day for 10 years. Putin watched helplessly as it lost all its last allies (Saddam, Ghaddafi) it used Iran as a negotiating tool for better part of 30 years. It never made true alliances because like reformists in Iran, he was too busy running around trying to kiss the West ***.
> 
> Putin’s desperate attempt to be recognized as an equal to the West led him falling for the tricks of the West over and over. Remember when the West placed missile interceptors during Obama admin near Russia and claimed it was to stop “Iranian BM threat”? What a chess move by the US.
> 
> In the past 20 years, the West has taken away the last Russian allies and moved right to the Russian border.
> 
> Putin may have resurrected the war machine after the collapse of Soviet Union. But the man destroyed Russia’s long term prospects with his insecurities and reliance on cronyism to consolidate power. Russia is weaker than ever against NATO encroachment.
> 
> God help Iran if we ever get a leader like Putin.


What a non sense. 

Putin revived Russian dignity. Without him, Russia under pieces of shit like Yeltsin would have become western hoe. 

In fact Russia was snoozing after collapse of Soviets. It left core of Russia rattled to roots hence a mostly defensive remnant of that empire. 

Putin on one hand tried to stay loyal to own words, to everything that Soviets had signed even everything Yeltsin agreed to. It was a logical approach which was considered as a sign of weakness in western eyes. On the other hand, he tried to connect his major strategies to Euroasian Concept as an alternative to west. Under Putin, Russian Speaking people found hope again, Crimea despite leaving a hefty price at the hands of Russian state, got rid of Neo NAZIs in Kiev and returned to the mother land Russia. 

Every insult that you threw at putin could be said about liberal reformists of Iran who worship west 10 times a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammed45 said:


> Yeah he was an Arab guy and he beheaded his wife for cheating on him as it seems.
> 
> Too many rumors but all the stories point to cheating by the woman.


I am so mad....Beheading is an "Arab Tradition" ...The story is all over international media and a barbaric act of an Arab borne in Iran is now reflecting upon all of us iranians...I went to school one year in Abadan ..where half the class were Iranian Arabs....not a happy bunch in general


----------



## Muhammed45

aryobarzan said:


> I am so mad....Beheading is an "Arab Tradition" ...The story is all over international media and a barbaric act of an Arab borne in Iran is now reflecting upon all of us iranians...I went to school one year in Abadan ..where half the class were Iranian Arabs....not a happy bunch in general


Arabs are too sensitive about some issues and this was one of them. He shouldn't have beheaded her since it is against the law. Instead he could leave her to the judge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

aryobarzan said:


> I am so mad....Beheading is an "Arab Tradition" ...The story is all over international media and a barbaric act of an Arab borne in Iran is now reflecting upon all of us iranians...I went to school one year in Abadan ..where half the class were Iranian Arabs....not a happy bunch in general


What is a Iranian-Arab?


----------



## waz

aryobarzan said:


> @waz : Thank you sir for deleting those Beheading threads ..very honorable thing to do.



Brother no problem, they were just silly threads. The starter of the original one is an Israeli zionist.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sha ah

What are you talking about ? Putin paid off all of Russia's debts, revived the military and pushed back against NATO expansion. Today Russia has little to no debt and has enough revenue to last two years without any income whatsoever. 

What happened to the USSR and then Russia has more to do with the weakness of Gorbachav and then Yeltsin. If the USSR had simply reformed like China instead of switching to capitalism overnight without warning, which badly shocked the system and left millions starving and homeless, they would have been much better off even today.



TheImmortal said:


> Putin weakened Russia. I predicted this day for 10 years. Putin watched helplessly as it lost all its last allies (Saddam, Ghaddafi) it used Iran as a negotiating tool for better part of 30 years. It never made true alliances because like reformists in Iran, he was too busy running around trying to kiss the West ***.
> 
> Putin’s desperate attempt to be recognized as an equal to the West led him falling for the tricks of the West over and over. Remember when the West placed missile interceptors during Obama admin near Russia and claimed it was to stop “Iranian BM threat”? What a chess move by the US.
> 
> In the past 20 years, the West has taken away the last Russian allies and moved right to the Russian border.





TheImmortal said:


> Putin may have resurrected the war machine after the collapse of Soviet Union. But the man destroyed Russia’s long term prospects with his insecurities and reliance on cronyism to consolidate power. Russia is weaker than ever against NATO encroachment.
> 
> God help Iran if we ever get a leader like Putin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Yeah a few weeks ago I heard that Iran had sent out 5 million barrels, mostly to China. There is an energy shortage this winter, especially in China, but everywhere in general and prices have soared and have now maxed out. Oil prices are at $90 a barrel. 

Against all odds Iran's economy is growing, 17th largest by GDP now, and if this continues in a few years Iran will be doing very well under Raesi's strict watch. 

If they can revive the JCPOA Iran's economy will soar but this time they should avoid becoming too reliant on the west and if western companies want to come into Iran, they must provide guarantees backed by security deposits/investments inside Iranian banks. 

If not forget it, Iran's economy doesn't need to play a game of teeter totter. Last time it took years to recover from that shock. It's not even worth it for Iran. It was extremely detrimental to peoples livelihoods.



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490697061054005255

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

دستگل های شل بازی خاتمی همین توییت معصومه علیگدا و وصل اون به همه مردم ایران

تحویل بگیرید
جناب @Hack-Hook

محصول خاتمی همین آدم ها بود و محورت شرارت شدن و از دیوار سفارتخانه آمریکا بالا رفتن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> I am so mad....Beheading is an "Arab Tradition" ...The story is all over international media and a barbaric act of an Arab borne in Iran is now reflecting upon all of us iranians...I went to school one year in Abadan ..where half the class were Iranian Arabs....not a happy bunch in general


Strange comment, I know as Iranian, you get much pressure from Arabs, but you shouldn't fall in this trap and keep your mind clear.

Arab, Jew, Kurd, Persian, ... or any other ethnicities, that guy is still Iranian, so you should stick to your nation unity.

Also as I posted there, it's an Iranian issue as first glance, but in fact it's Islam as a whole the real target of this kind of news.

Unfortunately, many silly Muslims fall to this kind of traps, they think they are attacking Iran or Shia, by their hateful comments, but in fact they are hurting Islam.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Sineva said:


> The great irony of course,is that from irans current political/economic/military perspective,there is now little real difference in geo-political/geo-strategic terms between either india or pakistan,as BOTH nations are now western vassals.


Wow, this is a great point that seems simple, but can easily pass us by.


Sineva said:


> Ironically this actually may make it easier for the iri to continue its 40+ year old policy of neutrality towards both,as neither nation can now be even remotely considered as friends of the iri.



LOOOL...i hear you. I just feel bad for Pakistan in general a bit, i know Pakistanis in Nigeria, who work as TCNs, 1 is a Shia guy, i am good friends with 2-4 of them since back then, some years ago.

Pakistan is just like Nigeria- great potential, great human resources potential, but they must clear their eyes before they can see their PATH clearly. 

If you look at those threads, i dont argue tooo much anymore with some of those Pakistanis when their blood is running hot for blaming Iran for stuff they dont even have direct evidence for, but back to my point, i dont argue too much, because i feel Iran's current military and national development SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES. I saw 1 foolishly suggest Pakistan do a military invasion into Iran....LOOL...let me tell you, 1 month of war with Iran will collapse Pakistan's economy...once Gwadar is gone and Chinese exit, Pakistan is back to stone age and US wont borrow Pakistan money to build back. Pakistan should seriously address low tax collection, kill corruption to save the state, and just get their national objectives together. India keeps getting more $$ via GDP increase, and soon CHina will probably have to negotiate a peace deal with India, and most likely in that, China wont support Pakistan as before, to me i see that as possible...nobody thought we would see the day where US tells China - "hey, according to the trade deal we signed in 2020, you are supposed to buy $200bn worth of goods from us".. WHAAT! US now begging for business from CHina? ok if you need more info than that, u should log off. wow. we are IN NEW TIMES.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Abid123 said:


> What is a Iranian-Arab?


Iranian province of Khuzestan bordering Iraq is mostly populated with Iranians of Arab descent (shia) speak Arabic at home. Mostly are loyal citizens that have lived there for generations. Most of Iran's original Oil deposits and Iran's largest refinery are situated there...During the war with Iraq's Saddam They fought along rest of Iran against Iraqis and as such proved their loyalty to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Russian economy is only 1.6 trillion dollars (GDP nominal) for 148 million people . Compare that to Iran's 1.08 Trrilion dollars for 85 million people..so that is Russia's weakness and hence his desire to be taken seriously by the west...and I agree that was his weakness to trust the West as they chipped away his buffer space...Ironic that he was woken up only when Gen Sulaimani spread the map of Syria in Moscow and told him he will lose Syria also if he does not move his butt...a bit too late now for him...his only way out is to make a Nato like alliance with China, Iran and South America and start to push back the empire...He also has to get rid of his pro Jewish lobby ..that lobby feeds him garbage and prevents him from taking the tough decisions....you never know he may become the "come back kid" of the block..!!



You speak a lot of truth.

Russian economy is entirely reliant natural gas and oil. Look at the $$$ amount of Russian tech IMPORTED from the West and look at the $$$ amount of Russian tech exported. Russia imports *a lot high tech* western tech for its various industries and only exports mostly lower tech.

Lots of Russian a$$ kissers on this forum who will defend Putin and Russia no matter how many times he screwed over Iran. These are the same guys that were cheerleading the arms embargo “falling off” 2 years ago. They thought Dear Putin was going to give them weapons...not a damn thing has happened.

Raisi went to Putin and couldn’t even get a single agreement signed about ANYTHING. More talk of a so called 20 year deal. The same amazing deal that Iran signed with China that we have yet to see any major benefits from. Or else why are we negotiating to return to JCPOA if we got these amazing partners in Russia and China?

Anyway Putin consolidated power by taking various industries and putting it in the hands of few oligarchs he trusted. I know a family who basically owns one of the biggest electricity providers in Russia. They live beyond lavishly in the US and Russia. But the problem with oligarch run economies are they stifle innovation and competition and in the long run kill being self sufficient which is what you need to stand up to West (see China).

Putin cannot survive long without constant Western tech. The West is getting Qatar, Israel, and Azeribajian to slowly start supplying more and more gas to Europe to cut off Putin’s only leverage. Ruble is crushed and there hasn’t even been any real sanctions....YET. What happens when sanctions get real? Iran thought the US would never sanction Iranian oil, it was unheard of even among Republicans in the Bush admin. Now it’s common place. One day Putin will have his rude awakening too.

The question is where is Russia without Putin in 10 or 20 years? It’s a power structure made to be run by one man. You think Solemani held too much power? Putin makes Solemani external power look like child’s play. Only Putin can keep that mafia oligarch together from devouring one another. The West is buying their time, this is a *long *chess game and they can take all the time they want. Putin is the one that’s on the clock and his CB is burning thru reserves and his currency is in the trash can.












*Since Putin became President 16 NATIONS have joined NATO*

People saying Putin saved Russia? Are we looking at the same map? Russia is weakest its ever been geopolitically beyond its borders! Don’t confuse building up a war machine as true geopolitical strength. If that were the case Saudi Arabia and the Arabs would have crushed Iran long ago. The last Russian satellite state left is Belarus everyone else is now Anti Russian. How can anyone say Putin is saving Russia?

Thats like Iran losing South Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, south Azeribajian, AND the Persian Gulf Islands and saying thank god for the Supreme Leader he made Iran strong. Talk about delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> You speak a lot of truth.
> 
> Russian economy is entirely reliant natural gas and oil. Look at the $$$ amount of Russian tech IMPORTED from the West and look at the $$$ amount of Russian tech exported. Russia imports *a lot high tech* western tech for its various industries and only exports mostly lower tech.
> 
> Lots of Russian a$$ kissers on this forum who will defend Putin and Russia no matter how many times he screwed over Iran. These are the same guys that were cheerleading the arms embargo “falling off” 2 years ago. They thought Dear Putin was going to give them weapons...not a damn thing has happened.
> 
> Raisi went to Putin and couldn’t even get a single agreement signed about ANYTHING. More talk of a so called 20 year deal. The same amazing deal that Iran signed with China that we have yet to see any major benefits from. Or else why are we negotiating to return to JCPOA if we got these amazing partners in Russia and China?
> 
> Anyway Putin consolidated power by taking various industries and putting it in the hands of few oligarchs he trusted. I know a family who basically owns one of the biggest electricity providers in Russia. They live beyond lavishly in the US and Russia. But the problem with oligarch run economies are they stifle innovation and competition and in the long run kill being self sufficient which is what you need to stand up to West (see China).
> 
> Putin cannot survive long without constant Western tech. The West is getting Qatar, Israel, and Azeribajian to slowly start supplying more and more gas to Europe to cut off Putin’s only leverage. Ruble is crushed and there hasn’t even been any real sanctions....YET. What happens when sanctions get real? Iran thought the US would never sanction Iranian oil, it was unheard of even among Republicans in the Bush admin. Now it’s common place. One day Putin will have his rude awakening too.
> 
> The question is where is Russia without Putin in 10 or 20 years? It’s a power structure made to be run by one man. You think Solemani held too much power? Putin makes Solemani external power look like child’s play. Only Putin can keep that mafia oligarch together from devouring one another. The West is buying their time, this is a *long *chess game and they can take all the time they want. Putin is the one that’s on the clock and his CB is burning thru reserves and his currency is in the trash can.
> 
> View attachment 814049
> 
> 
> View attachment 814051
> 
> 
> *Since Putin became President 16 NATIONS have joined NATO*
> 
> People saying Putin saved Russia? Are we looking at the same map? Russia is weakest its ever been geopolitically beyond its borders! Don’t confuse building up a war machine as true geopolitical strength. If that were the case Saudi Arabia and the Arabs would have crushed Iran long ago. The last Russian satellite state left is Belarus everyone else is now Anti Russian. How can anyone say Putin is saving Russia?
> 
> Thats like Iran losing South Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, south Azeribajian, AND the Persian Gulf Islands and saying thank god for the Supreme Leader he made Iran strong. Talk about delusional.



1. Putin is good for Russia and not Iran.

2. The loss of Russian power was because of Yeltsin and Gorbachev and not Putin. Putin put their shit together before they end up giving up their subs and nukes. 

Remember your proposal to make a deal with Trump? That is called Gorbachev doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*To All Iranians and @SalarHaqq*

appears that we have two Zionist Jews accounts using Turkish flags that are created and posing anti-Iran propaganda...
First account is a new one *"SilentEagle*" and second one *"Dai Toruko*"..This second account very active creating Threads and the first account supports ..Aim is to create friction and Turkish flag is being used.

All part of a coordinated attack on Iran as of few days ago..that also include blaming Iran for Pakistan terror attacks and "burning of chabahr" thread all coinciding by the visit of Saudi interior minister to Pakistan (they gave Pak $3 billion and now activating strings attached)....keep vigilant and turn on the radars..

PS: that "Falcon" guy and the Jew "Trench Broom" are now also activated...supporting all the above..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> 1. Putin is good for Russia and not Iran.
> 
> 2. The loss of Russian power was because of Yeltsin and Gorbachev and not Putin. Putin put their shit together before they end up giving up their subs and nukes.
> 
> Remember your proposal to make a deal with Trump? That is called Gorbachev doctrine.



1. Putin is not good for Russia, you are comparing him to Yeltsin which by that logic anything was better than Yeltsin. It would be like Rouhani coming after Bani-Sadr.

Also something you didn’t realize about Putin is he followed the Yeltsin pivot of transforming into a western capitalistic democracy. It was again the trick of the US and West and false promises that he realized he would never be on equal footing in Europe like England and Germany and France were, that is when he decided to pivot back to his own model which just ended up being a oligarch and state enterprise model.

So Putin in his younger years was not this firebrand firecracker hellbent on creating a new Soviet Union. *It was the broken promises and trickery of the West that forced him to pivot. Sound familiar? It’s a reoccurring theme in his tenure as Czar.*

2. Again rearming the Russian war machine =/= increasing external geopolitical power. Russia is still relying on its Soviet Union era weapons (Bombers and nukes) to maintain territorial integrity deterrence. None of the new toys are making much difference, mostly because Russia cannot afford building armadas like China and US.


3. I proposed negotiating with the conservative and most anti Iranian faction in the US government, meanwhile Raisi and Rouhani negotiated with the WEAKEST faction in the US government for a second time in a row (Obama and now Biden).

So a return under Trump to JCPOA is Gorbachev Doctrine, but a return under Biden is not? Mental gymnastics

Most of you on here have short term memory and forgot your own proclamations like this one by @yavar



yavar said:


> I like your challenge
> 
> the only part I would choose you are dead wrong is the part that we negotiating a new deal or any further negotiation just a reminder for next 10 years Iran will do what he did in the nine years impose war by United States and and Saddam.
> 
> What ever the options or decisions will be next 10 years it won’t be any negotiation even if our currency devalue twice more so this dream of renegotiation is far-fetched from reality and will not ever for next 10 years.
> 
> Negotiation is over and Iranian public and good majority of it now fully understand that negotiation has no benefit so establishment will do what It wanted to do always and there will be no negotiation







__





The end of the deal, hopes, delusions and treasons


What would be Iran's response if the snap back sanctions were to be brought into place? President Rohani has said and he’s on the record and Iran will exit NPT



defence.pk





Less than 1 year into his “no negotiations for 10 years” predictions....the negotiations began....quite ironic.

Where are all the other users who thought like him and made such poetic declarations? Who will stand up and say I was wrong?

There was always going to be a return to JCPOA because

A) Resistance economy doctrine never took off. great in theory, terrible implementation

B) Russia and China cannot/will not shield Iran from sanctions adequately


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Strange comment, I know as Iranian, you get much pressure from Arabs, but you shouldn't fall in this trap and keep your mind clear.
> 
> Arab, Jew, Kurd, Persian, ... or any other ethnicities, that guy is still Iranian, so you should stick to your nation unity.
> 
> Also as I posted there, it's an Iranian issue as first glance, but in fact it's Islam as a whole the real target of this kind of news.
> 
> Unfortunately, many silly Muslims fall to this kind of traps, they think they are attacking Iran or Shia, by their hateful comments, but in fact they are hurting Islam.....



I agree. And a word of advise to everyone: please always use the sub-national identity in the position of an adjective and Iranian as the noun, i.e. Arab Iranian not "Iranian Arab", Kurdish Iranian not "Iranian Kurd" etc - reason should be obvious.

This is particularly important in times when the enemy is focusing on social engineering of separatism, including and especially in the realm of neuro-linguistic programming.

- - - - -



aryobarzan said:


> Iranian province of Khuzestan bordering Iraq is mostly populated with Iranians of Arab descent (shia) speak Arabic at home. Mostly are loyal citizens that have lived there for generations. Most of Iran's original Oil deposits and Iran's largest refinery are situated there...During the war with Iraq's Saddam They fought along rest of Iran against Iraqis and as such proved their loyalty to Iran.



I very much doubt that Arab-speakers form a majority in Khuzestan province. Since there are many Lori-, Bakhtiyari and Persian-speakers living there as well. And not to forget the largest group of all, namely Iranians of multiple sub-national linguistic backgrounds.

Also, most Arab-speakers in Khuzestan aren't actually of Arab descent. Genetic studies have shown their strong similarity to other Iranians. There are two categories of Arab speakers in the area:

1) Those of Iranian descent who, just like Azari Iranians, adopted a non-Iranian language over time, due to practical, economical and other reasons.
2) A small number of authentically Arab tribesmen who immigrated into southwestern Iran.



aryobarzan said:


> *To All Iranians and @SalarHaqq*
> 
> appears that we have two Zionist Jews accounts using Turkish flags that are created and posing anti-Iran propaganda...
> First account is a new one *"SilentEagle*" and second one *"Dai Toruko*"..This second account very active creating Threads and the first account supports ..Aim is to create friction and Turkish flag is being used.
> 
> All part of a coordinated attack on Iran as of few days ago..that also include blaming Iran for Pakistan terror attacks and "burning of chabahr" thread all coinciding by the visit of Saudi interior minister to Pakistan (they gave Pak $3 billion and now activating strings attached)....keep vigilant and turn on the radars..
> 
> PS: that "Falcon" guy and the Jew "Trench Broom" are now also activated...supporting all the above..



Yes, I've noticed. You may add a few Arab ones and their supporters who've gone into overdrive about the conflict in Yemen.

Some major desperation has gripped the anti-Iran crowd. Go figure why.

Personally I don't have enough indications to conclude that users "SilentEagle" and "Dai Toruko" are false flagging Isra"el"is or zionist Jews, especially the latter isn't in my opinion. Sadly, enough Muslims let themselves be influenced by the anti-Iran propaganda relayed in mainstream media or by their own, US- and/or zionist-subservient regimes. There's been an uptick of Turkish participants returning here as of late to vent frustrations against Iran. You can literally sense their distress.

As for Pakistani users opposed to Iran, it's clearly because of increased BLA and TTP activity these last weeks. There's the very firmly held but baseless belief among them that Iran is allied with New Delhi in destabilizing Pakistan via terrorist and separatist groups. Add to that the deep sectarianist hostility against Shia Muslims shared by certain people (while of course projecting and falsely accusing Iran of sectarianism). There may also be some bitterness over the fact that post-Taleban takeover, Iran-Afghanistan relations have been far more frictionless than Pakistan-Afghanistan relations, which was widely unexpected.

This is something we should also confront Iranian reformists with, seeing how they were attacking the establishment for seeking normalized ties with the Afghan Taleban. Just days ago, another TTP operation launched from Afghan soil resulted in the unfortunate deaths of 5 Pakistani soldiers. Versus zero instability in Iran emanating from Afghanistan.

Great job debunking the drivel of that Turkish anti-Iran poster in the Middle East section, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> دستگل های شل بازی خاتمی همین توییت معصومه علیگدا و وصل اون به همه مردم ایران
> 
> تحویل بگیرید
> جناب @Hack-Hook
> 
> محصول خاتمی همین آدم ها بود و محورت شرارت شدن و از دیوار سفارتخانه آمریکا بالا رفتن​


I'm not following her and i'm not aware of her tweet .
by the way who are you talking about ?



aryobarzan said:


> Iranian province of Khuzestan bordering Iraq is mostly populated with Iranians of Arab descent (shia) speak Arabic at home. Mostly are loyal citizens that have lived there for generations. Most of Iran's original Oil deposits and Iran's largest refinery are situated there...During the war with Iraq's Saddam They fought along rest of Iran against Iraqis and as such proved their loyalty to Iran.


wrong in khuzestan we have more Lor and Pars than Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> *To All Iranians and @SalarHaqq*
> 
> appears that we have two Zionist Jews accounts using Turkish flags that are created and posing anti-Iran propaganda...
> First account is a new one *"SilentEagle*" and second one *"Dai Toruko*"..This second account very active creating Threads and the first account supports ..Aim is to create friction and Turkish flag is being used.
> 
> All part of a coordinated attack on Iran as of few days ago..that also include blaming Iran for Pakistan terror attacks and "burning of chabahr" thread all coinciding by the visit of Saudi interior minister to Pakistan (they gave Pak $3 billion and now activating strings attached)....keep vigilant and turn on the radars..
> 
> PS: that "Falcon" guy and the Jew "Trench Broom" are now also activated...supporting all the above..


There are 100+ accounts acting the same, I can help you making a full list 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

couple of documentaries about the UK











Save to your computer if you have alot of space. 

This is motivation why every Iranian needs to be rich and Iran to be a successful nation.

These videos confirm this. That the UK wants everybody poor, and the British rich. Why the UK does not want Iran to be successful. With UK's pet Washington DC. UK's plan to dominate the globe pre-dates the US. US helped in the world wars, so is the face of the British monarchy quest to own the globe.

The first video, I saw PressTV airing the show this past winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_Nabil_ said:


> There are 100+ accounts acting the same, I can help you making a full list 😁


HI Nabil...actually this will be great. I talked about it with Salar few weeks ago but we never started it so if you give me a list I will make a thread in a way that will not be in conflict with forum rules....Let me know your thoughts about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryzin

Dariush the Great said:


> Turkey is part of NATO. Turkey's foreign policy is not independent like Iran's. The Turks can only cross some lines, a bit more further and all hell will break loose and considering Turkey's lack of oil and gas they will turn into another Afghanistan. That is why they play nice with the Americans.
> 
> Enough said.


You can be independent and not fun ck your people like mullahs have done to Iranians. Most the people commenting are pro mullah folk that live overseas. War in 1980s could be an excuse many years ago, Iran should be much further ahead than it is and the people should be much more prosperous. Turks were smarter and didn’t make enemies of the whole world. Mullahs support for Palestinian cause is one of main reasons why Iran is a pariah state and Iranians suffer from the mullahs actions and huge corruption. 
Enough said.


----------



## sanel1412

Negotiating new deal,as US say new stronger and longer deal, and negotiating re entering US to JCPOA are not two even close to similar things,some of the JCPOA limits are set to expire in 2023..so next year...,than some limits will go off by 2025,2027 and all limits will be lifted at 2030. That is why US and Israel are so nervous, for Iran worst already pass when it comes to US sanctions and now there are signs of recovery. But no one should be naive and think west cant still hurt Iran economy a lot..so in my view Iran should continue to work on building economy not dependant on negotiations while still engage with west to restore JCPOA. Now if US and Iran agreed on restoring deal,some of JCPOA provisions will be nulled and some will be limited. Iran advanced its nuclear program much more than where it was pre-JCPOA and some things,like technology,development and experience cant be taken back. But I would also advise much less expectation from Russia,they are not in good position even it may not look like that and many try to make it look like Russia has upper hand...Ukraine is not in central America,it is bordering Russia...Russia main goal is to secure guarantees,their economy is not big and almost all depend on energy income...for comparation Iran budget income from oil and gas was around 30% in 2020,that is why Iran survived even with low oil and gas exports...Russia has much greater % of income comming from energy,to make things even worse..most of their buyers are European countries under US influence. Russia military budget is less than KSA,and their only detterence vs west is large nuclear weapons stockpile...Ofcourse Ukraine is joke for Russia and Russia can invade it,but I am afraid many expect too much from Russia...I am sure Iran will struck few arms deals with Russia,since Russia want keep ramping up relations with Iran...but they will balance it and will not doing anything to change balance of power...at least not in short time frame,simple because for them it is not good time to do it ,their primary goal is to reach some understanding with NATO over east Europe. In my view best way for both IRI and RU would be to transfer some technology quietly that would allow Iran to advance its own defense industry. At least this is best option for offensive weapons,otherwise I think Russia will not deliver such toys simple because west can retaliate by delivering eastern European countries similar assets...Till now most western deliveries of weapons to Ukraine were defensive weapons like ATGMs,assult rifles..some low tech drones that not represent threat to Russian integrated air defense and air force. But in case Russia deliver some game changer weapons to Israel and US enemies,west could do the same in eastern Europe...And also Russian economy depend too much on western countries or countries under their influence...it is true also that Europe need Russian energy but in its current state Russia is in worst position. So I think they will escalate things little but not because they wont confrontation with west,instead it is because of completely oposite goal ,they want to reach understanding over eastern Europe,Nato expansion,US missile shield..etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

برای اون کس مغزهایی که می‌گفتن باید با کشورهای اسلامی رابطه داشت
یه نگاه به حرف‌هایی که پاکی‌ها دارن راجع به ایران می‌زنند بندازن

واقعیت کشورهای اسلامی همینه. من تف حاضر نیستم تو صورت این کس‌کش‌های نجس بندازم
سگ غیرمسلمون به مسلمون شرف داره

ما اگه شعور داشتیم رابطمون رو با دنیای غرب به اینجا نمی‌رسوندیم به خصوص با آمریکا و اسرائیل​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> برای اون کس مغزهایی که می‌گفتن باید با کشورهای اسلامی رابطه داشت
> یه نگاه به حرف‌هایی که پاکی‌ها دارن راجع به ایران می‌زنند بندازن
> 
> واقعیت کشورهای اسلامی همینه. من تف حاضر نیستم تو صورت این کس‌کش‌های نجس بندازم
> سگ غیرمسلمون به مسلمون شرف داره
> 
> ما اگه شعور داشتیم رابطمون رو با دنیای غرب به اینجا نمی‌رسوندیم به خصوص با آمریکا و اسرائیل​


Moshgel injast ke gharbiha ham az in mosalmoona efrati kasiftar hastand.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Moshgel injast ke gharbiha ham az in mosalmoona efrati kasiftar hastand.


اگه کاری به کارشون نداشته باشی و صرفاً رابطه تجاری و پولی باشه سگشون می‌ارزه به این میمون‌ها
اگه همین رابطه عادی که با اینها سعی می‌کنیم داشته باشیم رو سعی می‌کردیم با غربی‌ها داشته باشیم فرسنگ‌ها جلوتر بودیم

جمهوری اسهالی به ۲۰۰ کشور باج می‌ده که به آمریکا باج نده. در نهایت هم آمریکا باجش رو با بهره‌اش مضاعف ازمون از طریق تحریم می‌کشه بیرون ۲۰۰ تا میمون دوزاری هم این وسط یابو برشون می‌داره فکر می‌کنند هم سطح ما هستند​


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> اگه کاری به کارشون نداشته باشی و صرفاً رابطه تجاری و پولی باشه سگشون می‌ارزه به این میمون‌ها
> اگه همین رابطه عادی که با اینها سعی می‌کنیم داشته باشیم رو سعی می‌کردیم با غربی‌ها داشته باشیم فرسنگ‌ها جلوتر بودیم
> 
> جمهوری اسهالی به ۲۰۰ کشور باج می‌ده که به آمریکا باج نده. در نهایت هم آمریکا باجش رو با بهره‌اش مضاعف ازمون از طریق تحریم می‌کشه بیرون ۲۰۰ تا میمون دوزاری هم این وسط یابو برشون می‌داره فکر می‌کنند هم سطح ما هستند​


Be hamin saadegi nist. Estemaargarayi risheye ghaavi dare dar keshvarha gharbi. Amrica mige bia sage man besho ke yekzare goosht jolot partab konam. In ke sad barabar badtare ke? 

Keshvara mosalmoon be nazaram ziad kaari be iran nadaran. Oontori ke be amaale saudi ha va digar arabha pichidim agar bar aks mibood ke naboodeshoon mikardim. fekr nakonam iran be joz az roosiye va chin be keshvara dige baaj bede, ya agar ham bede cheshmgir nist.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Be hamin saadegi nist. Estemaargarayi risheye ghaavi dare dar keshvarha gharbi. Amrica mige bia sage man besho ke yekzare goosht jolot partab konam. In ke sad barabar badtare ke?
> 
> Keshvara mosalmoon be nazaram ziad kaari be iran nadaran. Oontori ke be amaale saudi ha va digar arabha pichidim agar bar aks mibood ke naboodeshoon mikardim. fekr nakonam iran be joz az roosiye va chin be keshvara dige baaj bede, ya agar ham bede cheshmgir nist.


فکر می‌کنی اگه روزی چین به قدرت دهه ۶۰ - ۷۰ آمریکا برسه رفتار خیلی خوبی با ایران می‌کنه؟

دلیل اینی که انگلیس و روسیه تو ایران نفوذ داشتند ضعف ایران بود. امروز ایران به مراتب قوی‌تر از اونی هست که نوکر آمریکا بشه. و البته آمریکا هم به مراتب ضعیف‌تر شده

سیاست عاقلانه رو ترکیه در برابر غرب اتخاذ کرده

به همین ترکیه ایران داره باج می‌ده. به همین عربستان بارها باج دادیم و کوتاه اومدیم. مگه عربستان کم به زائرین ایرانی تو خاک خودش بد کرده؟​


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> فکر می‌کنی اگه روزی چین به قدرت دهه ۶۰ - ۷۰ آمریکا برسه رفتار خیلی خوبی با ایران می‌کنه؟
> 
> دلیل اینی که انگلیس و روسیه تو ایران نفوذ داشتند ضعف ایران بود. امروز ایران به مراتب قوی‌تر از اونی هست که نوکر آمریکا بشه. و البته آمریکا هم به مراتب ضعیف‌تر شده
> 
> سیاست عاقلانه رو ترکیه در برابر غرب اتخاذ کرده
> 
> به همین ترکیه ایران داره باج می‌ده. به همین عربستان بارها باج دادیم و کوتاه اومدیم. مگه عربستان کم به زائرین ایرانی تو خاک خودش بد کرده؟​


Felan harchi zarbe ke khordim az tarafe moo blondha anglo saxon hastesh. Key Chin oomade iran ro tahrim karde, oomade system nezam iran ro be ham bezaane, iraniha ro bekoshe? Hamin amrikayiha pedarsookhte hastan ke iran ro be in rooz andakhtan.

Torkiye yek maskhare hast. Ba inke rabete tejaari va nezaami aali dare ba kolle donya mardomesh dar level mardom Iran zendegi mikonand. Fekr mikoni torkha kheyli az Iraniha ba keyfyat tar zendegi mikonand? Eghtesadeshoon be ga rafte. tanha bartari ke daran azaadi ejtemaiye.

Masaleye nezaamishoon ham hamintor, fekr mikoni torkiye az khatte ghermez ha amrica mitoone oboor kone? dastaane rohani amrika dar zendan torkiye yadet raft? Trump faghat 5-6 rooz torkiye ro tahrim kard, be yek hafte ham nakeshid ke torkha zood tarsidan azaad kardan oon amricayi ro. torkiye che ghodrati dare? faghat mitoone az yek mosht boogandoo risho pashm dar shomal sooriye hemayat kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Felan harchi zarbe ke khordim az tarafe moo blondha anglo saxon hastesh. Key Chin oomade iran ro tahrim karde, oomade system nezam iran ro be ham bezaane, iraniha ro bekoshe? Hamin amrikayiha pedarsookhte hastan ke iran ro be in rooz andakhtan.
> 
> Torkiye yek maskhare hast. Ba inke rabete tejaari va nezaami aali dare ba kolle donya mardomesh dar level mardom Iran zendegi mikonand. Fekr mikoni torkha kheyli az Iraniha ba keyfyat tar zendegi mikonand? Eghtesadeshoon be ga rafte. tanha bartari ke daran azaadi ejtemaiye.
> 
> Masaleye nezaamishoon ham hamintor, fekr mikoni torkiye az khatte ghermez ha amrica mitoone oboor kone? dastaane rohani amrika dar zendan torkiye yadet raft? Trump faghat 5-6 rooz torkiye ro tahrim kard, be yek hafte ham nakeshid ke torkha zood tarsidan azaad kardan oon amricayi ro. torkiye che ghodrati dare? faghat mitoone az yek mosht boogandoo risho pashm dar shomal sooriye hemayat kone.


کسخلی؟ چین داره تا نهایت ممکن ایران رو می‌دوشه. فکر می‌کنی چقدر ازمون نفت می‌خرن؟ ماهی ۲ میلیون هم نمی‌شه
فکر میکنی قوم مغول که بیشترین ضربه رو به تاریخ ایران زده مو بلوند بودن؟ می‌دونی از نظر نژادی به چین خیلی بیشتر شباهت دارن تا به اروپا؟ چین می‌تونه قوم مغول نسخه ۲ باشه

به نظرت تصویر ترکیه تو دنیا بهتر هست یا ایران؟ ترکیه اگه نفت و گاز ایران رو داشت الان با استانداردهای غرب اروپا داشتن زندگی می‌کردن. بدون نفت و گاز منابع معدنی دارن از ما بهتر زندگی می‌کنند. درسته تفاوتش خیلی کم هست، اما بدون نفت و گاز و معادن هستند اونها

فکر می‌کنی ما می‌تونیم از خط قرمزهای آمریکا عبور کنیم؟ زدن دومین فرد مهم کشور بعد از خامنه‌ای رو ترور کردن هر سال ویدئو پروپاگاندا انتقام می‌سازیم​


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> کسخلی؟ چین داره تا نهایت ممکن ایران رو می‌دوشه. فکر می‌کنی چقدر ازمون نفت می‌خرن؟ ماهی ۲ میلیون هم نمی‌شه
> فکر میکنی قوم مغول که بیشترین ضربه رو به تاریخ ایران زده مو بلوند بودن؟ می‌دونی از نظر نژادی به چین خیلی بیشتر شباهت دارن تا به اروپا؟ چین می‌تونه قوم مغول نسخه ۲ باشه
> 
> به نظرت تصویر ترکیه تو دنیا بهتر هست یا ایران؟ ترکیه اگه نفت و گاز ایران رو داشت الان با استانداردهای غرب اروپا داشتن زندگی می‌کردن. بدون نفت و گاز منابع معدنی دارن از ما بهتر زندگی می‌کنند. درسته تفاوتش خیلی کم هست، اما بدون نفت و گاز و معادن هستند اونها
> 
> فکر می‌کنی ما می‌تونیم از خط قرمزهای آمریکا عبور کنیم؟ زدن دومین فرد مهم کشور بعد از خامنه‌ای رو ترور کردن هر سال ویدئو پروپاگاندا انتقام می‌سازیم​


Harfha ke dari darbore Chin mizani bishtar shebahat be propaganda manoto, bbc farsi dare va synch'e ba propaganda gharb aleye Chin ke jolo roshd eghtesaadi va nezamishun ro begiran. 

Doroste, Chin dare ba takhfif az Iran naft mikhare, vali agar oona nakharan bayad be ki befrooshim? Be Esraeil? Tanha keshvari ke dare ba Iran tejarat mikone hamin Chin'e. Ina naboodan ke bayad miraftim joloye dozdaan daryaye somaali gedayi mikardim.

Moghol ha? Mogheyi ke be Iran hamle kardan va faath kardan magar rasm o rosoomat, farhang, zabane Irani ro napaziroftan? Magar Arabha naboodan ke zarbe tarikhi bishtari be Iran zadan? Khatti ke dari minevisi ke maale Arabha hast baradar khoob. Nofuze farhangi vahshiaane arabha ke sad barabar badtar az moghol ha bood.

Dar morede Torkiye ham goftam. Yek keshvare turisti bish nist. nesve Irane va bedoone naft o gaz. Amrikayiha tahrimeshoon konan bayad beran kaase gedayi bezaran too khiaboon. 

Akhe be man begoo torkiye chi dare bejoz azaadi ejtemaiyi ke iran bayad hasratesho bekhore?


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Harfha ke dari darbore Chin mizani bishtar shebahat be propaganda manoto, bbc farsi dare va synch'e ba propaganda gharb aleye Chin ke jolo roshd eghtesaadi va nezamishun ro begiran.
> 
> Doroste, Chin dare ba takhfif az Iran naft mikhare, vali agar oona nakharan bayad be ki befrooshim? Be Esraeil? Tanha keshvari ke dare ba Iran tejarat mikone hamin Chin'e. Ina naboodan ke bayad miraftim joloye dozdaan daryaye somaali gedayi mikardim.
> 
> Moghol ha? Mogheyi ke be Iran hamle kardan va faath kardan magar rasm o rosoomat, farhang, zabane Irani ro napaziroftan? Magar Arabha naboodan ke zarbe tarikhi bishtari be Iran zadan? Khatti ke dari minevisi ke maale Arabha hast baradar khoob. Nofuze farhangi vahshiaane arabha ke sad barabar badtar az moghol ha bood.
> 
> Dar morede Torkiye ham goftam. Yek keshvare turisti bish nist. nesve Irane va bedoone naft o gaz. Amrikayiha tahrimeshoon konan bayad beran kaase gedayi bezaran too khiaboon.
> 
> Akhe be man begoo torkiye chi dare bejoz azaadi ejtemaiyi ke iran bayad hasratesho bekhore?


اینی که قوم مغول شباهت نژادی به چینی‌ها دارن پروپاگاندا هست؟

نکته رو نگرفتی عزیز من. چین با وجود تخفیف سنگینی که داریم بهشون می‌دم به کمترین مقدار ممکن داره از ما نفت می‌خره. ایران یه موقعی قبل از تحریم بزرگترین صادر کننده نفت به چین بود. الان عربستان چندین برابر ما داره نفت به چین صادر می‌کنه. چین رابطه انرژی به مراتب قوی‌تری با عربستان داره با ما. تازه با وجود این تخفیف‌ها و تاخیر در پرداخت‌هایی که از ما می‌گیره. دانشجوهای ایرانی هنوز که هنوز هست تو چین نمی‌تونند یه حساب بانکی بدون مشکل باز کنند. این رو چی می‌گی دیگه؟

بعد این سئوالت که اگه چین نبود به کی می‌فروختیم هم بی خود هست واقعاً. چرا باید کار رو به جایی برسونیم که یه کشور تو دنیا با ما حاضر به تجارت نباشه اون هم با چنین شرایط خفت باری؟ همین چین هم حاضر به تجارت کامل با ما نیست

بنده خدا کشتاری که مغول‌ها تو ایران راه انداختن یک دهمش رو عرب‌ها به راه ننداختن. اگه حمله قوم مغول نبود امروز بخش زیادی از قفقاز و ترکیه همچنان به زبان‌های هندو اروپایی صحبت می‌کردن. خود زبان فارسی کم کلمات با ریشه آلتایی بهش وارد نشده، درسته که نفوذش به اندازه عربی نبوده چون بوی دینی نداشته

یعنی چی نصف ایران هست؟ مگه به مساحت هست؟ به جمعیت هست. ترکیه جمعیت‌اش هم اندازه ما هست اما کیفیت زندگیشون در حال حاضر با وجود همین مشکلات اقتصادی امسالشون از ما بهتر هست. تازه نه نفت دارن نه گاز دارن نه معادن دیگه

همین آزادی اجتماعی کمه؟ احترام بین‌المللی کم چیزی هست؟ چند نفر خارجی حاضر هستند بیان ایران زندگی کنند؟ چند نفر خارجی حاضر هستند ترکیه زندگی کنند؟ همین رو مقایسه کن به خیلی چیزها می‌رسی​


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> اینی که قوم مغول شباهت نژادی به چینی‌ها دارن پروپاگاندا هست؟
> 
> نکته رو نگرفتی عزیز من. چین با وجود تخفیف سنگینی که داریم بهشون می‌دم به کمترین مقدار ممکن داره از ما نفت می‌خره. ایران یه موقعی قبل از تحریم بزرگترین صادر کننده نفت به چین بود. الان عربستان چندین برابر ما داره نفت به چین صادر می‌کنه. چین رابطه انرژی به مراتب قوی‌تری با عربستان داره با ما. تازه با وجود این تخفیف‌ها و تاخیر در پرداخت‌هایی که از ما می‌گیره. دانشجوهای ایرانی هنوز که هنوز هست تو چین نمی‌تونند یه حساب بانکی بدون مشکل باز کنند. این رو چی می‌گی دیگه؟
> 
> بعد این سئوالت که اگه چین نبود به کی می‌فروختیم هم بی خود هست واقعاً. چرا باید کار رو به جایی برسونیم که یه کشور تو دنیا با ما حاضر به تجارت نباشه اون هم با چنین شرایط خفت باری؟ همین چین هم حاضر به تجارت کامل با ما نیست
> 
> بنده خدا کشتاری که مغول‌ها تو ایران راه انداختن یک دهمش رو عرب‌ها به راه ننداختن. اگه حمله قوم مغول نبود امروز بخش زیادی از قفقاز و ترکیه همچنان به زبان‌های هندو اروپایی صحبت می‌کردن. خود زبان فارسی کم کلمات با ریشه آلتایی بهش وارد نشده، درسته که نفوذش به اندازه عربی نبوده چون بوی دینی نداشته
> 
> یعنی چی نصف ایران هست؟ مگه به مساحت هست؟ به جمعیت هست. ترکیه جمعیت‌اش هم اندازه ما هست اما کیفیت زندگیشون در حال حاضر با وجود همین مشکلات اقتصادی امسالشون از ما بهتر هست. تازه نه نفت دارن نه گاز دارن نه معادن دیگه
> 
> همین آزادی اجتماعی کمه؟ احترام بین‌المللی کم چیزی هست؟ چند نفر خارجی حاضر هستند بیان ایران زندگی کنند؟ چند نفر خارجی حاضر هستند ترکیه زندگی کنند؟ همین رو مقایسه کن به خیلی چیزها می‌رسی​


Ba vaaziyate siasi ke darim, hamini ke hast. Chaare dige nadarim vaghean. Agar boshke naft 90 dollare ma be Chini ha 80 ya kame kamesh 70 dollar mifrooshim. Agar in kaaro nakonim bayad chekar bekonim? In ro be man begoo. Aya vaziate siaasi keshvar ejaaze mide ke yek scenario dige dashte bashim? Yekami vaaghe bin bash baradar.

Man nemidoonam chera az hezaran saal pish sohbat mikoni. Hamelaat arab va moghol ha ro faramoosh kon. Hamin 70 sal pish bood ke Amricayiha ba yek harekat kolle ayande Iran ro be ham zadan. Koodeta ke Amricayiha va Engilisha kardan yadet raft? Harchi badbakhtiye ke daghighan az hamoon noghte shoroo shode. Magar Iran dar dahe 30-40-50 miladi gereftar moghol ha ya chini ha bood?

Fekr mikoni agar amricayha mossadegh ro sarnegoon nakarde boodand va Iran ro nabood nakarde boodan alan Iran che shekli edaare mishod? Fekr mikoni ke fazaa baaghi mimoond baraye mollahian kasif ke soo estefade konand? Ya enghelabi eslaami ke rokh daad, magar az kesafaat kaari ha Amrica nabood?


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Ba vaaziyate siasi ke darim, hamini ke hast. Chaare dige nadarim vaghean. Agar boshke naft 90 dollare ma be Chini ha 80 ya kame kamesh 70 dollar mifrooshim. Agar in kaaro nakonim bayad chekar bekonim? In ro be man begoo. Aya vaziate siaasi keshvar ejaaze mide ke yek scenario dige dashte bashim? Yekami vaaghe bin bash baradar.
> 
> Man nemidoonam chera az hezaran saal pish sohbat mikoni. Hamelaat arab va moghol ha ro faramoosh kon. Hamin 70 sal pish bood ke Amricayiha ba yek harekat kolle ayande Iran ro be ham zadan. Koodeta ke Amricayiha va Engilisha kardan yadet raft? Harchi badbakhtiye ke daghighan az hamoon noghte shoroo shode. Magar Iran dar dahe 30-40-50 miladi gereftar moghol ha ya chini ha bood?
> 
> Fekr mikoni agar amricayha mossadegh ro sarnegoon nakarde boodand va Iran ro nabood nakarde boodan alan Iran che shekli edaare mishod? Fekr mikoni ke fazaa baaghi mimoond baraye mollahian kasif ke soo estefade konand? Ya enghelabi eslaami ke rokh daad, magar az kesafaat kaari ha Amrica nabood?


بریم بگیم گوه خوردیم آمریکا. شرکت‌های آمریکایی بیاین ایران دوباره. سفارت‌ها رو دوباره باز کنیم و بهشون پیشنهادهای مالی اغوا کننده بدیم مثل خرید هواپیما و اینها. رهبران ایران و آمریکا مستقیم دیدار کنند و رئیس جمهور آمریکا رو دعوت کنیم

در مورد اسرائیل هم به نظرم به جز حزب‌الله لبنان هیچ کدوم از متحدین ما نزدیک اسرائیل به درد ما نمی‌خورن. نه بشار اسد به درد ما می‌خوره نه حماس و نه جهاد اسلامی فلسطین. فقط با اسرائیل هماهنگ کنیم که کاری به کار حزب الله نداشته باش بقیه‌اش اوکیه. من بودم اول از همه حماس رو قربانی می‌کردم

فکر می‌کنی اگه مردم ما خائن نبودن آمریکایی‌ها می‌تونستند کودتا کنند؟ یعنی واقعاً فکر می‌کنی اگه چین قدرت آمریکا رو داشته باشه اصلاً دنبال این کارها نیست؟ جدی؟

مصدق رو بیشتر از اینی که آمریکایی‌ها سرنگون کنند کاشانی سرنگون کرد. اگه کاشانی پشت مصدق می‌ایستاد و مردم نمی‌ذاشتند کودتا موفق بشه کار به اینجاها نمی‌رسید​


----------



## Mehdipersian

QWECXZ said:


> بریم بگیم گوه خوردیم آمریکا. شرکت‌های آمریکایی بیاین ایران دوباره. سفارت‌ها رو دوباره باز کنیم و بهشون پیشنهادهای مالی اغوا کننده بدیم مثل خرید هواپیما و اینها. رهبران ایران و آمریکا مستقیم دیدار کنند و رئیس جمهور آمریکا رو دعوت کنیم
> 
> در مورد اسرائیل هم به نظرم به جز حزب‌الله لبنان هیچ کدوم از متحدین ما نزدیک اسرائیل به درد ما نمی‌خورن. نه بشار اسد به درد ما می‌خوره نه حماس و نه جهاد اسلامی فلسطین. فقط با اسرائیل هماهنگ کنیم که کاری به کار حزب الله نداشته باش بقیه‌اش اوکیه. من بودم اول از همه حماس رو قربانی می‌کردم
> 
> فکر می‌کنی اگه مردم ما خائن نبودن آمریکایی‌ها می‌تونستند کودتا کنند؟ یعنی واقعاً فکر می‌کنی اگه چین قدرت آمریکا رو داشته باشه اصلاً دنبال این کارها نیست؟ جدی؟
> 
> مصدق رو بیشتر از اینی که آمریکایی‌ها سرنگون کنند کاشانی سرنگون کرد. اگه کاشانی پشت مصدق می‌ایستاد و مردم نمی‌ذاشتند کودتا موفق بشه کار به اینجاها نمی‌رسید​


تصورات اشتباهی درباره ی جهان داری، آمریکا هر روز دارد ضعیف تر از قبل می شود و چین به زودی ابرقدرت شماره ی یک دنیا خواهد بود. چین به خاطر رفتاری که روحانی در 8 سال دولتش داشت از ایران حمایت زیادی نکرد. ولی همین چین هست که با وجود تحریم های سنگین داره از ایران نفت میخره.


----------



## QWECXZ

Mehdipersian said:


> تصورات اشتباهی درباره ی جهان داری، آمریکا هر روز دارد ضعیف تر از قبل می شود و چین به زودی ابرقدرت شماره ی یک دنیا خواهد بود. چین به خاطر رفتاری که روحانی در 8 سال دولتش داشت از ایران حمایت زیادی نکرد. ولی همین چین هست که با وجود تحریم های سنگین داره از ایران نفت میخره.


چقدر نفت می‌خره؟
با تخفیفی که یه سری می‌گن بین ۱۰ درصد تا ۲۰ درصد هست واردات نفت چین از ایران به اندازه تولید روزانه ایران هم در کل مدت یک ماه نیست. به ۲ میلیون بشکه در ماه می‌گی واردات؟ بشکه‌ای ۷۵ دلار هم بگیریم می‌شه ماهی ۱۵۰ میلیون دلار. یعنی مملکت لنگ ماهیانه چند صد میلیون دلار خرید نفت چین هست؟ اگه اینطوری هست که مملکت ورشکسته شده و هر چقدر سریعتر سقوط کنه به نفع مردم هست

می‌دونی از عربستان چقدر نفت می‌خره؟ حدود روزی ۱.۸ میلیون بشکه. یعنی تقریباً ۳۰ برابر ما از عربستان نفت می‌خره.
می‌دونی چین الان پررنگ‌ترین نقش رو در توازن قدرت بین ایران و عربستان در منطقه داره بازی می‌کنه؟ فکر می‌کنی نیروی استراتژیک موشکی عربستان رو کی بهش داده و داره توسعه می‌ده؟ فکر می‌کنی حضور عربستان تو سازمان شانگهای رو کی داره انجام می‌ده؟

آمریکا هیچ وقت در حدی که در مقابل چین حرفی برای گفتن نداشته باشه ضعیف نمی‌شه. این تصورات مسخره که آمریکا یه روزی در آینده نزدیک می‌شه قدرت دوم جهان رو بریزید دور. آمریکا درست هست که خیلی ضعیف شده اما همچنان با اختلاف بسیار زیاد قدرت بلامنازع جهان هست و در بهترین حالت در ۱۰ - ۲۰ سال آینده چین به جایی برسه که همپای آمریکا بشه​


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> بریم بگیم گوه خوردیم آمریکا. شرکت‌های آمریکایی بیاین ایران دوباره. سفارت‌ها رو دوباره باز کنیم و بهشون پیشنهادهای مالی اغوا کننده بدیم مثل خرید هواپیما و اینها. رهبران ایران و آمریکا مستقیم دیدار کنند و رئیس جمهور آمریکا رو دعوت کنیم
> 
> در مورد اسرائیل هم به نظرم به جز حزب‌الله لبنان هیچ کدوم از متحدین ما نزدیک اسرائیل به درد ما نمی‌خورن. نه بشار اسد به درد ما می‌خوره نه حماس و نه جهاد اسلامی فلسطین. فقط با اسرائیل هماهنگ کنیم که کاری به کار حزب الله نداشته باش بقیه‌اش اوکیه. من بودم اول از همه حماس رو قربانی می‌کردم
> 
> فکر می‌کنی اگه مردم ما خائن نبودن آمریکایی‌ها می‌تونستند کودتا کنند؟ یعنی واقعاً فکر می‌کنی اگه چین قدرت آمریکا رو داشته باشه اصلاً دنبال این کارها نیست؟ جدی؟
> 
> مصدق رو بیشتر از اینی که آمریکایی‌ها سرنگون کنند کاشانی سرنگون کرد. اگه کاشانی پشت مصدق می‌ایستاد و مردم نمی‌ذاشتند کودتا موفق بشه کار به اینجاها نمی‌رسید​


Yani dari migi ke in siasaat zede Amricayi ke bish az 40 saal darim yek shabe bezarim kenar, kerevat bezanim va behtarin doost amrica beshim? Ke chi beshe? 
Mage Torkiye, ke zire feshar tahrim Amrica nist, magar mardomesh mesle Soo'ed ya Alman zendegi mikonand? Tahavolat eghtesaade Torkiye ro donbal mikoni? 

Aya midooni mardome Torkiye be badbakhti daran zendegi mikonand? Magar Torkiye mesaal khoobi nist baraye ma ke eghtesad yek keshvar rabti be amrica ya oroopa nadare. Torkiye hala na, Rusiye ro begir. Magar Rus ha behtar az Iraniha zendegi mikonand? To dari azaadi ejtemayi ro ba systeme eghtesaadi eshteba migiri. Bale az nazare azaadi ejtemayi, Iran sefre. Badtarin jah baraye zendegi.

Ayande keshvar va behboodi eghtesadi ro be amrica rabt nade. Shayad hal movaghat bashe vali deraaz modat aslan komaki be ma nemikone. Hamin Japon ro negah, jorat nemikone sarbazha Amrikayi ke chandin dahe kesvhareshoon ro eshghal kardand bendaze biroon. Japon na, kheyli mesalha digar.

Moshgele mardome ma gharbparasti hast. Ma bayad be khodemoon bavar dashte bashim. Kelide hale moshgelaat daste gharbi ha nist. Daste khodemoone.


----------



## Mehdipersian

QWECXZ said:


> چقدر نفت می‌خره؟
> با تخفیفی که یه سری می‌گن بین ۱۰ درصد تا ۲۰ درصد هست واردات نفت چین از ایران به اندازه تولید روزانه ایران هم در کل مدت یک ماه نیست. به ۲ میلیون بشکه در ماه می‌گی واردات؟ بشکه‌ای ۷۵ دلار هم بگیریم می‌شه ماهی ۱۵۰ میلیون دلار. یعنی مملکت لنگ ماهیانه چند صد میلیون دلار خرید نفت چین هست؟ اگه اینطوری هست که مملکت ورشکسته شده و هر چقدر سریعتر سقوط کنه به نفع مردم هست
> 
> می‌دونی از عربستان چقدر نفت می‌خره؟ حدود روزی ۱.۸ میلیون بشکه. یعنی تقریباً ۳۰ برابر ما از عربستان نفت می‌خره.
> می‌دونی چین الان پررنگ‌ترین نقش رو در توازن قدرت بین ایران و عربستان در منطقه داره بازی می‌کنه؟ فکر می‌کنی نیروی استراتژیک موشکی عربستان رو کی بهش داده و داره توسعه می‌ده؟ فکر می‌کنی حضور عربستان تو سازمان شانگهای رو کی داره انجام می‌ده؟
> 
> آمریکا هیچ وقت در حدی که در مقابل چین حرفی برای گفتن نداشته باشه ضعیف نمی‌شه. این تصورات مسخره که آمریکا یه روزی در آینده نزدیک می‌شه قدرت دوم جهان رو بریزید دور. آمریکا درست هست که خیلی ضعیف شده اما همچنان با اختلاف بسیار زیاد قدرت بلامنازع جهان هست و در بهترین حالت در ۱۰ - ۲۰ سال آینده چین به جایی برسه که همپای آمریکا بشه​


کی گفته همچین تخفیف هست؟ بی بی سی؟ نفت ایران را فقط بعضی پالایشگاه ها میتوانند ازش استفاده کنند و نمیشه یک شبه ظرفیتش را زیاد کرد. این حماقت دولت های ایران بوده که روی فروش نفت به هند و ژاپن و کره حساب باز کرده بودند تا با یک دستور از إمریکا واردات نفت را سریع قطع کنند

چین همین الان در بسیاری موارد از آمریکا جلو زده متاسفانه رسانه های داخل ایران این را خوب پوشش ندادند خیلی زود در همه ی زمینه ها با این سرعتی که چین داره از آمریکا جلو میزنه
و روی این کار هدف گذاری کردند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کسخلی؟ چین داره تا نهایت ممکن ایران رو می‌دوشه. فکر می‌کنی چقدر ازمون نفت می‌خرن؟ ماهی ۲ میلیون هم نمی‌شه
> فکر میکنی قوم مغول که بیشترین ضربه رو به تاریخ ایران زده مو بلوند بودن؟ می‌دونی از نظر نژادی به چین خیلی بیشتر شباهت دارن تا به اروپا؟ چین می‌تونه قوم مغول نسخه ۲ باشه
> 
> به نظرت تصویر ترکیه تو دنیا بهتر هست یا ایران؟ ترکیه اگه نفت و گاز ایران رو داشت الان با استانداردهای غرب اروپا داشتن زندگی می‌کردن. بدون نفت و گاز منابع معدنی دارن از ما بهتر زندگی می‌کنند. درسته تفاوتش خیلی کم هست، اما بدون نفت و گاز و معادن هستند اونها
> 
> فکر می‌کنی ما می‌تونیم از خط قرمزهای آمریکا عبور کنیم؟ زدن دومین فرد مهم کشور بعد از خامنه‌ای رو ترور کردن هر سال ویدئو پروپاگاندا انتقام می‌سازیم​




ببین خمینی رید ولی دیگه نه اونقدر که تو فک میکنی
و الان نمیشه راحت به مدینه ایدیال تو ذهنت رسید و با همه خوب بود

ما پنج تا پالایشگاه ستاره خلیج فارس میخواهیم تا از صادرات نفت خام بینیاز شیم

راه نجات تولید ملی و سختکوشی ه
غر زدن بیفایده است​


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Yani dari migi ke in siasaat zede Amricayi ke bish az 40 saal darim yek shabe bezarim kenar, kerevat bezanim va behtarin doost amrica beshim? Ke chi beshe?
> Mage Torkiye, ke zire feshar tahrim Amrica nist, magar mardomesh mesle Soo'ed ya Alman zendegi mikonand? Tahavolat eghtesaade Torkiye ro donbal mikoni?
> 
> Aya midooni mardome Torkiye be badbakhti daran zendegi mikonand? Magar Torkiye mesaal khoobi nist baraye ma ke eghtesad yek keshvar rabti be amrica ya oroopa nadare. Torkiye hala na, Rusiye ro begir. Magar Rus ha behtar az Iraniha zendegi mikonand? To dari azaadi ejtemayi ro ba systeme eghtesaadi eshteba migiri. Bale az nazare azaadi ejtemayi, Iran sefre. Badtarin jah baraye zendegi.
> 
> Ayande keshvar va behboodi eghtesadi ro be amrica rabt nade. Shayad hal movaghat bashe vali deraaz modat aslan komaki be ma nemikone. Hamin Japon ro negah, jorat nemikone sarbazha Amrikayi ke chandin dahe kesvhareshoon ro eshghal kardand bendaze biroon. Japon na, kheyli mesalha digar.
> 
> Moshgele mardome ma gharbparasti hast. Ma bayad be khodemoon bavar dashte bashim. Kelide hale moshgelaat daste gharbi ha nist. Daste khodemoone.


چرا که نه؟ این ۴۰ سال دشمنی با آمریکا چه دستاوردی برای ایران داشته که خنثی بودن نسبت به آمریکا نمی‌تونه داشته باشه؟
بیست سال خایه لیسی پوتین چه دست آوردی داشته؟
ترکیه اقتصادش ضربه شدیدی از کرونا خورده. اردوغان کل اقتصاد ترکیه رو زمان کرونا به تعطیلی کشوند و توریسم هم تعطیل شد. اگه فکر می‌کنی اقتصاد ترکیه از هم پاشیده سخت در اشتباهی

مثل اینکه باز یادت رفت که ترکیه نفت و گاز نداره. به ترکیه سالی ۱۰۰ میلیارد دلار درآمد نفت بده تا بهت بگم چطوری زندگی می‌کنند. ترکیه بدون منابع طبیعی داره اداره می‌شه و با این وجود هم سطح ایران هست از نظر اقصتادی

از یه طرف می‌گی آمریکا دیگه قدرتمند نیست از طرف دیگه‌اش بر می‌گردی می‌گی ژاپن جرات نداره سربازان آمریکایی رو بندازه بیرون. آخر سر آمریکا قدرتمند هست یا نیست؟ دلیل اینی که ژاپن سربازهای آمریکایی رو نمی‌ندازه بیرون این هست که ژاپن تو جنگ جهانی دوم تسلیم مطلق شده و اشغال شده و حق داشتن ارتش مستقل رو نداره. اینی که‌ ژاپن حق داشتن ارتش مستقل رو نداره رو شورای امنیت به نوعی بهشون تحمیل کرده. اگه بخوان درگیر بشن باید با کل چین و روسیه و اروپا و آمریکا درگیر بشن سرش

خود باوری بدون ارتباط به دنیا پشکلی ارزش نداره. بهترین محصولات دنیا رو هم بسازی وقتی نتونی صادر کنی همه این محصولات محکوم به شکست هستند بدون بازار​


Mehdipersian said:


> کی گفته همچین تخفیف هست؟ بی بی سی؟ نفت ایران را فقط بعضی پالایشگاه ها میتوانند ازش استفاده کنند و نمیشه یک شبه ظرفیتش را زیاد کرد. این حماقت دولت های ایران بوده که روی فروش نفت به هند و ژاپن و کره حساب باز کرده بودند تا با یک دستور از إمریکا واردات نفت را سریع قطع کنند
> 
> چین همین الان در بسیاری موارد از آمریکا جلو زده متاسفانه رسانه های داخل ایران این را خوب پوشش ندادند خیلی زود در همه ی زمینه ها با این سرعتی که چین داره از آمریکا جلو میزنه
> و روی این کار هدف گذاری کردند.


رسانه‌های ضد ایرانی که حرف حتی ۵۰ درصد هم زدن. بحث رسانه‌های معمولی خنثی هست که ۱۰ درصد مطرح شده. وگرنه حتی بحث میلیاردها دلار پول بلوکه ایران تو چین هم مطرح هست

در یه سری موارد از آمریکا جلو زده در بیشتر موارد حالا حالاها از آمریکا عقب هست. یه نگاه به شرکت‌های آمریکایی و دانشگاه‌های آمریکایی و سینما و نفوذ فرهنگی آمریکا بندازی همه چیز معلوم می‌شه​


Shawnee said:


> ببین خمینی رید ولی دیگه نه اونقدر که تو فک میکنی
> و الان نمیشه راحت به مدینه ایدیال تو ذهنت رسید و با همه خوب بود
> 
> ما پنج تا پالایشگاه ستاره خلیج فارس میخواهیم تا از صادرات نفت خام بینیاز شیم
> 
> راه نجات تولید ملی و سختکوشی ه
> غر زدن بیفایده است​


سخت کوشی رو قبول دارم
باید کشور به جایی بری که کارخونه‌ها ۳ شیفت کار کنند
یه مهندس خوب گاهی ۲ تا شغل داشته باشه. حداقل روزی ۱۲ ساعت کار کنه

من نمی‌گم همه چیز تقصیر خمینی هست

ولی ادامه دادن این درگیری صرفاً به خاطر اینی که ۴۳ سال ادامه داشته منطقی نیست

اگه ایران یه مقدار مدارا کنه همین برنامه‌ هسته‌ای و موشکی رو به سرانجام خوبی برسونه آمریکا خودش دیگه دنبال درگیری با ایران نیست
فقط باید منافع مشترک ایجاد کرد و شعله رو کمش کرد​


----------



## sanel1412

Interesting screenshots from `Yemen Naval Force` video




It shows crew from speed boat hit warship(corvete or frigate)hit by RPG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

inflation under Pahlavi.....





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

دوستان این ذهنیت که با باج دادن مشکلات قابل حله آخرش همون شاهان قاجار بیشتر نیست

در ضمن چه کسی ادعا کرده که ما به کسی باج میدیم؟ ارتباط ما با روسیه وچین بر اساس احترام متقابل و منافع ملی بوده. کسی هم مخالف ارتباط با غرب نیست البته تا جایی که سوء استفاده نکنند. ذات بلوک غرب استعمارگری بوده پس بدون قدرت و توانایی داخلی نمی توان با غرب بر اساس احترام متقابل ارتباط برقرار کرد. تا زمانی که اقتضاد ایران بازدارنده نباشه، احترامی از بلوک غرب نخواهیم دید برعکس همیشه سعی در ضربه زدن به حیثیت ایران خواهند بود. 

راستی سپاه واحدهای توپخانه ای و زرهی خودشو در مرزهای پاکستان فعال کرده و گوش به زنگ هستند. اگر پاکستان دوباره تلاش کنه امکان ایجاد ناامنی در مرزهای ایران رو به عربستان هدیه کنه، سپاه داخل خاک پاکستان رو با توپخانه بمباران خواهد کرد.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> چرا که نه؟ این ۴۰ سال دشمنی با آمریکا چه دستاوردی برای ایران داشته که خنثی بودن نسبت به آمریکا نمی‌تونه داشته باشه؟
> بیست سال خایه لیسی پوتین چه دست آوردی داشته؟
> ترکیه اقتصادش ضربه شدیدی از کرونا خورده. اردوغان کل اقتصاد ترکیه رو زمان کرونا به تعطیلی کشوند و توریسم هم تعطیل شد. اگه فکر می‌کنی اقتصاد ترکیه از هم پاشیده سخت در اشتباهی
> 
> مثل اینکه باز یادت رفت که ترکیه نفت و گاز نداره. به ترکیه سالی ۱۰۰ میلیارد دلار درآمد نفت بده تا بهت بگم چطوری زندگی می‌کنند. ترکیه بدون منابع طبیعی داره اداره می‌شه و با این وجود هم سطح ایران هست از نظر اقصتادی
> 
> از یه طرف می‌گی آمریکا دیگه قدرتمند نیست از طرف دیگه‌اش بر می‌گردی می‌گی ژاپن جرات نداره سربازان آمریکایی رو بندازه بیرون. آخر سر آمریکا قدرتمند هست یا نیست؟ دلیل اینی که ژاپن سربازهای آمریکایی رو نمی‌ندازه بیرون این هست که ژاپن تو جنگ جهانی دوم تسلیم مطلق شده و اشغال شده و حق داشتن ارتش مستقل رو نداره. اینی که‌ ژاپن حق داشتن ارتش مستقل رو نداره رو شورای امنیت به نوعی بهشون تحمیل کرده. اگه بخوان درگیر بشن باید با کل چین و روسیه و اروپا و آمریکا درگیر بشن سرش
> 
> خود باوری بدون ارتباط به دنیا پشکلی ارزش نداره. بهترین محصولات دنیا رو هم بسازی وقتی نتونی صادر کنی همه این محصولات محکوم به شکست هستند بدون بازار
> 
> 
> رسانه‌های ضد ایرانی که حرف حتی ۵۰ درصد هم زدن. بحث رسانه‌های معمولی خنثی هست که ۱۰ درصد مطرح شده. وگرنه حتی بحث میلیاردها دلار پول بلوکه ایران تو چین هم مطرح هست
> 
> در یه سری موارد از آمریکا جلو زده در بیشتر موارد حالا حالاها از آمریکا عقب هست. یه نگاه به شرکت‌های آمریکایی و دانشگاه‌های آمریکایی و سینما و نفوذ فرهنگی آمریکا بندازی همه چیز معلوم می‌شه
> 
> 
> سخت کوشی رو قبول دارم
> باید کشور به جایی بری که کارخونه‌ها ۳ شیفت کار کنند
> یه مهندس خوب گاهی ۲ تا شغل داشته باشه. حداقل روزی ۱۲ ساعت کار کنه
> 
> من نمی‌گم همه چیز تقصیر خمینی هست
> 
> ولی ادامه دادن این درگیری صرفاً به خاطر اینی که ۴۳ سال ادامه داشته منطقی نیست
> 
> اگه ایران یه مقدار مدارا کنه همین برنامه‌ هسته‌ای و موشکی رو به سرانجام خوبی برسونه آمریکا خودش دیگه دنبال درگیری با ایران نیست
> فقط باید منافع مشترک ایجاد کرد و شعله رو کمش کرد​



ادامه برنامه هسته ای و موشکی با نامه غلط کردن به آمریکا سازگار نیست

ساده دلی ه که فکر کنیم در موضع ضعف قرار گرفتن با برد همراهه

سیاست هم مثله بیت ترید ه
باید با ترس و طمع جنگید و در روز سخت صبر کرد

وقتی همه تسلیم میشن صبر صبر صبر کرد
و سختکوشی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

"why is CHabahar not burning" thread HAS BEEN LOCKED!!!

The thread being locked proves it was a useless one from the get go. Yup, our point has been proven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

دلیل اینکه مشکلات ارزی یا اقتصادی یک شبه حل نشده یا اینکه یک شبه ما دوست و رفیق پیدا نمی‌کنیم دلیلش اینه که باجی به کسی ندادیم. اگر می‌بینید روس‌ها در فروش تجهیزات نظامی تاخیر می کنند دلیلش همان سیاست عدم انطباق ایران هست. ایران تحت فشار غرب حاضر به پذیرش شرایط تحقیر آمیز از طرف قدرت های شرقی نخواهد بود. این خودش مدعای سیاست استقلالی ایرانه. این پیچ تاریخی که می‌بینیم منافع ملی قدرت ها رو به تعارض پیش میره فرصت بزرگی برای عرض اندام کشوری مثل ایرانه که با بلند پروازی به دنبال تحقق تمدن مورد نظر خودشه. 

کشوری که از دو سلسله شاهنشاهی بی عرضه باقی مانده، انقلاب کرده و در حال حرکت رو به جلوست، بدون شک با چالش های متعددی مواجه میشه. 

مثال بزرگ : قدرت گیری شاه اسماعیل، فداکاری هاش و تحمل سختی ها باعث شد ظرفیت بی نظیری برای شاه عباس اول به وجود بیاد تا با حل و فصل ضعف داخلی و سامان دادن به اوضاع آشفته داخلی بتواند وارد تعامل با قدرت های خارجی بشود. این فرایند یک شبه به وجود نیامد. 

در حال حاضر با وجود تمام دشمنی های خارجی ایران توانسته یک استقلال نسبی ایجاد کنه که باعث میشه در پیچ های و گردنه های تاریخی بتواند با تکیه به توان داخلی خودش رو به عنوان یک لنگرگاه در سطح جهانی معرفی کنه. 

سخت هست اما شدنی. فساد داخلی هم بزرگترین دشمن اعتلای یک کشوره که امیدوارم با تکیه به رهبری ساده زیست و درستکار ایران حل بشه
@Shawnee

@Dariush the Great @QWECXZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> چرا که نه؟ این ۴۰ سال دشمنی با آمریکا چه دستاوردی برای ایران داشته که خنثی بودن نسبت به آمریکا نمی‌تونه داشته باشه؟
> بیست سال خایه لیسی پوتین چه دست آوردی داشته؟
> ترکیه اقتصادش ضربه شدیدی از کرونا خورده. اردوغان کل اقتصاد ترکیه رو زمان کرونا به تعطیلی کشوند و توریسم هم تعطیل شد. اگه فکر می‌کنی اقتصاد ترکیه از هم پاشیده سخت در اشتباهی
> 
> مثل اینکه باز یادت رفت که ترکیه نفت و گاز نداره. به ترکیه سالی ۱۰۰ میلیارد دلار درآمد نفت بده تا بهت بگم چطوری زندگی می‌کنند. ترکیه بدون منابع طبیعی داره اداره می‌شه و با این وجود هم سطح ایران هست از نظر اقصتادی
> 
> از یه طرف می‌گی آمریکا دیگه قدرتمند نیست از طرف دیگه‌اش بر می‌گردی می‌گی ژاپن جرات نداره سربازان آمریکایی رو بندازه بیرون. آخر سر آمریکا قدرتمند هست یا نیست؟ دلیل اینی که ژاپن سربازهای آمریکایی رو نمی‌ندازه بیرون این هست که ژاپن تو جنگ جهانی دوم تسلیم مطلق شده و اشغال شده و حق داشتن ارتش مستقل رو نداره. اینی که‌ ژاپن حق داشتن ارتش مستقل رو نداره رو شورای امنیت به نوعی بهشون تحمیل کرده. اگه بخوان درگیر بشن باید با کل چین و روسیه و اروپا و آمریکا درگیر بشن سرش
> 
> خود باوری بدون ارتباط به دنیا پشکلی ارزش نداره. بهترین محصولات دنیا رو هم بسازی وقتی نتونی صادر کنی همه این محصولات محکوم به شکست هستند بدون بازار
> 
> 
> رسانه‌های ضد ایرانی که حرف حتی ۵۰ درصد هم زدن. بحث رسانه‌های معمولی خنثی هست که ۱۰ درصد مطرح شده. وگرنه حتی بحث میلیاردها دلار پول بلوکه ایران تو چین هم مطرح هست
> 
> در یه سری موارد از آمریکا جلو زده در بیشتر موارد حالا حالاها از آمریکا عقب هست. یه نگاه به شرکت‌های آمریکایی و دانشگاه‌های آمریکایی و سینما و نفوذ فرهنگی آمریکا بندازی همه چیز معلوم می‌شه
> 
> 
> سخت کوشی رو قبول دارم
> باید کشور به جایی بری که کارخونه‌ها ۳ شیفت کار کنند
> یه مهندس خوب گاهی ۲ تا شغل داشته باشه. حداقل روزی ۱۲ ساعت کار کنه
> 
> من نمی‌گم همه چیز تقصیر خمینی هست
> 
> ولی ادامه دادن این درگیری صرفاً به خاطر اینی که ۴۳ سال ادامه داشته منطقی نیست
> 
> اگه ایران یه مقدار مدارا کنه همین برنامه‌ هسته‌ای و موشکی رو به سرانجام خوبی برسونه آمریکا خودش دیگه دنبال درگیری با ایران نیست
> فقط باید منافع مشترک ایجاد کرد و شعله رو کمش کرد​



Ayande Iran ro mostaghiman be Amrica rabt midi va in tarze fekre dorosti nist. Farda Iran nokar Amrica beshe, ke chi mishe masalan? Dozdiha motevaghef mishe? Ijad shoghl mishe?
Sarmayegozari anchenani mishe?

Tanha etefaghi ke miofte sherkatha gharbi mian too Iran bejaye Rus va chini ha dozdi mikonan.

Enghadr be gharb negah nakon dooste aziz. Roo paye khodemoon vaystim hezar barabar behtare. Albate bahet movafegham ke nabayad doshman tarashi bekonim. In be zarare keshvare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491578293258272770


----------



## Cthulhu

The russian whore house (embassy) in Tehran should be turned into a public toilet, No wonder everyone on this earth hate the russians.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491751967525416968

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Even without The Gulistan Treaty and The Turkmanchai Treaty...iran likely would have lost Georgia and Armenia to independence movements in the 100 years after the treaties were signed. 

They weren’t truly ethnically Iranian lands and Iran was very weak all the way up to 1980. Only reason it was strong under Shah was a client state of USA. The regional policeman for America.

Realistically the only country we should get back is (North) Azerbaijan as that is Iranian by nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Even without The Gulistan Treaty and The Turkmanchai Treaty...iran likely would have lost Georgia and Armenia to independence movements in the 100 years after the treaties were signed.
> 
> They weren’t truly ethnically Iranian lands and Iran was very weak all the way up to 1980. Only reason it was strong under Shah was a client state of USA. The regional policeman for America.
> 
> Realistically the only country we should get back is (North) Azerbaijan as that is Iranian by nature.


realistically that can't happen by the way if its so then what about Harat , Bahrain


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ادامه برنامه هسته ای و موشکی با نامه غلط کردن به آمریکا سازگار نیست
> 
> ساده دلی ه که فکر کنیم در موضع ضعف قرار گرفتن با برد همراهه
> 
> سیاست هم مثله بیت ترید ه
> باید با ترس و طمع جنگید و در روز سخت صبر کرد
> 
> وقتی همه تسلیم میشن صبر صبر صبر کرد
> و سختکوشی


آمریکا همین الانش اجازه داره می‌ده که برنامه هسته‌ای ایران ادامه پیدا کنه
چند وقت هست که صدایی راجع به برنامه‌ هسته‌ای ایران در نیومده؟‌ چند ماه هست ایران همه خط قرمزهای مهم رو رد کرده اما کسی چیزی نمی‌گه تو رسانه‌ها؟ دیگه اون تب و تاب برنامه هسته‌ای ایران فروکش کرده. فعلاً هم که آمریکا درگیر روسیه و چین شده و ایران براش بسیار کم اهمیت شده
فکر می‌کنی اگه می‌خواستند فشار بیارن ابزار و رسانه کم دارن برای این کار؟ یا فکر می‌کنی چین و روسیه کنار ایران می‌ایستند؟ هنوز از گذشته درس نگرفتی. نه؟

برنامه موشکی ایران هم تا زمانی که ایران اتمی نباشه خطری برای آمریکا نیست. الان عربستان موشک‌های بسیار پیشرفته‌ای رو چین در اختیارش قرار داده که باهاش می‌تونه حتی کشورهای غرب اروپا رو تهدید کنه. خرج برنامه هسته‌ای پاکستان رو هم که عربستان داده

اول و آخرش باید با آمریکا مذاکره کرد. هیچ راهی به جز مذاکره وجود خارجی نداره و هر تصوری جز اینکه ایران باید با آمریکا مذاکره کن خیال بافی و توهم هست. نمی‌شه با این همه دشمن دور تا دور ایران با آمریکا و غرب دشمنی کرد. اصلاً منطقی نیست
تنها راه ممکن برای مذاکره هم امتحان بمب هسته‌ای چند صد کیلوتنی یا مگاتنی هست و بعدش کنار گذاشتن حمایت ایران از این گروه‌های دوزاری مثل حماس و اینها هست. باید صحبت کردن راجع به نابود کردن اسرائیل رو کنار گذاشت مگه در زمان‌هایی که اسرائیل ایران رو تهدید کنه. ایران فقط باید حزب الله لبنان و حوثی‌های یمن و حشد الشعبی عراق رو نگه داره. بشار اسد و جهاد فلسطین و حماس پشکلی آورده برای ایران نداشتند و فقط چاله پول هستند. بارها گفتم و باز هم می‌گم که بشار اسد به ترکیه و عربستانی که کشورش رو اشغال کردن و به تروریسم کشوندن بیشتر امتیاز اقتصادی داده تا ما. باید رید تو چنین متحدی که چند ده میلیارد دلار پول رو سرش دور ریختیم​


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Ayande Iran ro mostaghiman be Amrica rabt midi va in tarze fekre dorosti nist. Farda Iran nokar Amrica beshe, ke chi mishe masalan? Dozdiha motevaghef mishe? Ijad shoghl mishe?
> Sarmayegozari anchenani mishe?
> 
> Tanha etefaghi ke miofte sherkatha gharbi mian too Iran bejaye Rus va chini ha dozdi mikonan.
> 
> Enghadr be gharb negah nakon dooste aziz. Roo paye khodemoon vaystim hezar barabar behtare. Albate bahet movafegham ke nabayad doshman tarashi bekonim. In be zarare keshvare.


این توهمات شما هست که هر کسی که با آمریکا رابطه داره نوکر آمریکا هست. الان ترکیه و عربستان دارند همزمان با آمریکا و روسیه و چین تجارت می‌کنند و اتفاقاً چین و روسیه به مراتب رابطه گسترده‌تری با ترکیه و عربستان دارن تا ما
روسیه عملاً با ترکیه اومده سوریه رو قسمت کرده و ایران رو دور زده. مدت‌ها هست که دیگه تو مذاکرات روسیه با ترکیه در مورد سوریه حرفی از ایران نیست. دیگه خبری از مذاکرات سه جانبه نیست
چین هم که داره به توسعه برنامه موشکی عربستان شدیداً کمک می‌کنه. چه بسی به توسعه برنامه هسته‌ای و غنی‌سازی اورانیومش هم کمک کنه. حداقل ۲۰ برابر ما هم ازشون نفت وارد می‌کنه

در واقع به عبارت ساده‌تری روسیه و چین اصلاً ایران رو آدم حساب نمی‌کنند ور در حد متحد نمی‌دونند چون می‌دونند که ایران منزوی هست و بهشون نیاز داره و راهی جز سمت اونها رفتن و امتیاز دادن نداره. ما الان نوکر چین و روسیه شدیم. هر موقع بخوان با ما بازی می‌کنند و ما رو به عنوان کارت امتیاز استفاده می‌کنند و امتیازشون رو که گرفتن ما رو می‌ندازن دور. من ترجیح می‌دم نوکر بی اختیار آمریکا باشیم تا نوکر بی اختیار روسیه و چین که خودشون برای آمریکا دم تکون می‌دن و سگ آمریکا هستند. مردم ایران زمانی که نوکر آمریکا بودیم به مراتب آرامش و احترام بیشتری داشتند تا الانی که نوکر چین و روسیه‌ای هستیم که حتی به دانشجوهای ایرانی احترام نمی‌ذارن تو کشورشون

سگ شرکت‌های غربی به شرکت‌های چینی و روس می‌ارزه. خاک کف پای یه آمریکایی به کل هیکل چینی و روس می‌ارزه. اپل رو مقایسه کن با هواوی مثلاً. کدوم رو ترجیح می‌دی؟ از همین بگیر برو تا آخر

خیلی روی پای خودمون ایستادیم. از یه ور می‌گی اگه چین از ما نفت نخره چی کار کنیم از یه ور می‌گی روی پای خودمون بایستیم. کسخلین به خدا. حکومت نشسته داره قراردادهای ۲۰ و ۲۵ ساله و اینها با چین و روسیه می‌بنده برای نوکری بعد می‌گین رو پای خود ایستادن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> دلیل اینکه مشکلات ارزی یا اقتصادی یک شبه حل نشده یا اینکه یک شبه ما دوست و رفیق پیدا نمی‌کنیم دلیلش اینه که باجی به کسی ندادیم. اگر می‌بینید روس‌ها در فروش تجهیزات نظامی تاخیر می کنند دلیلش همان سیاست عدم انطباق ایران هست. ایران تحت فشار غرب حاضر به پذیرش شرایط تحقیر آمیز از طرف قدرت های شرقی نخواهد بود. این خودش مدعای سیاست استقلالی ایرانه. این پیچ تاریخی که می‌بینیم منافع ملی قدرت ها رو به تعارض پیش میره فرصت بزرگی برای عرض اندام کشوری مثل ایرانه که با بلند پروازی به دنبال تحقق تمدن مورد نظر خودشه.
> 
> کشوری که از دو سلسله شاهنشاهی بی عرضه باقی مانده، انقلاب کرده و در حال حرکت رو به جلوست، بدون شک با چالش های متعددی مواجه میشه.
> 
> مثال بزرگ : قدرت گیری شاه اسماعیل، فداکاری هاش و تحمل سختی ها باعث شد ظرفیت بی نظیری برای شاه عباس اول به وجود بیاد تا با حل و فصل ضعف داخلی و سامان دادن به اوضاع آشفته داخلی بتواند وارد تعامل با قدرت های خارجی بشود. این فرایند یک شبه به وجود نیامد.
> 
> در حال حاضر با وجود تمام دشمنی های خارجی ایران توانسته یک استقلال نسبی ایجاد کنه که باعث میشه در پیچ های و گردنه های تاریخی بتواند با تکیه به توان داخلی خودش رو به عنوان یک لنگرگاه در سطح جهانی معرفی کنه.
> 
> سخت هست اما شدنی. فساد داخلی هم بزرگترین دشمن اعتلای یک کشوره که امیدوارم با تکیه به رهبری ساده زیست و درستکار ایران حل بشه
> @Shawnee
> 
> @Dariush the Great @QWECXZ


چرا فکر می‌کنی ما هیچ باجی به روسیه نمی‌دیم؟
اینها همه ادعاهایی هست که نیازمند اثبات هست
سر همون داستان اس-۳۰۰ روسیه تقریباً ۸ سال تاخیر داشت. ضرر و زیان به ما پرداخت کرد؟
سر داستان نیروگاه بوشهر اون همه تاخیر داشت. تخفیفی به ما داد؟
داستان چین و بزرگراه تهران شمال و مترو تهران و پارس جنوبی و اینها رو یادمون رفته؟
داستان رای مثبت دادن به قطعنامه‌های علیه ایران تو شورای امنیت رو یادمون رفته؟
چراغ سبز روسیه به حملات ترکیه و اسرائیل به سوریه رو یادمون رفته؟

همینی که نفت و گاز ایران از بازار اروپا حذف شده یه جور باج به روسیه هست
این قراردادهای ۲۰ و ۲۵ ساله و اینها رو چی اسمش رو می‌ذارین پس؟

اینی که سفیر روسیه با سفیر بریتانیا می‌شینن عکس یادآور کنفرانس تهران تو جنگ جهانی دوم رو می‌گیرن کسی صداش در نمیاد چیه؟
اینی که می‌شینه سفیر ایران به گریبایدوف ادای احترام می‌کنه تو خاک ما در حالیکه ادعای اتحاد با ما رو داره نشونه چی هست؟
اینی که بیش از ۱۰ سال ایران رو تو پیمان شانگهای راه ندادن و هنوز هم عضویت ایران قطعی نشده نشونه چیه؟
اینی که تا به ایران تو پیمان شانگهای چراغ سبز نشون دادن عربستان رو هم کشیدن وسط نشونه چی هست؟

چرا فکر می‌کنی ایران استقلال داره اما ترکیه استقلال نداره؟ الان ترکیه اردوغان رو باهاش بهتر رفتار می‌کنند یا ایران خامنه‌ای رو؟ اردوغان زد همه ژنرال‌های وابسته به آمریکا رو نقره داغ کرد و بیرون انداخت. اتفاقی برای ترکیه افتاد؟ چرا فکر می‌کنید ایران مستقل‌تر از ترکیه هست؟​


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> چرا فکر می‌کنی ما هیچ باجی به روسیه نمی‌دیم؟
> اینها همه ادعاهایی هست که نیازمند اثبات هست
> سر همون داستان اس-۳۰۰ روسیه تقریباً ۸ سال تاخیر داشت. ضرر و زیان به ما پرداخت کرد؟
> سر داستان نیروگاه بوشهر اون همه تاخیر داشت. تخفیفی به ما داد؟
> داستان چین و بزرگراه تهران شمال و مترو تهران و پارس جنوبی و اینها رو یادمون رفته؟
> داستان رای مثبت دادن به قطعنامه‌های علیه ایران تو شورای امنیت رو یادمون رفته؟
> چراغ سبز روسیه به حملات ترکیه و اسرائیل به سوریه رو یادمون رفته؟
> 
> همینی که نفت و گاز ایران از بازار اروپا حذف شده یه جور باج به روسیه هست
> این قراردادهای ۲۰ و ۲۵ ساله و اینها رو چی اسمش رو می‌ذارین پس؟
> 
> اینی که سفیر روسیه با سفیر بریتانیا می‌شینن عکس یادآور کنفرانس تهران تو جنگ جهانی دوم رو می‌گیرن کسی صداش در نمیاد چیه؟
> اینی که می‌شینه سفیر ایران به گریبایدوف ادای احترام می‌کنه تو خاک ما در حالیکه ادعای اتحاد با ما رو داره نشونه چی هست؟
> اینی که بیش از ۱۰ سال ایران رو تو پیمان شانگهای راه ندادن و هنوز هم عضویت ایران قطعی نشده نشونه چیه؟
> اینی که تا به ایران تو پیمان شانگهای چراغ سبز نشون دادن عربستان رو هم کشیدن وسط نشونه چی هست؟
> 
> چرا فکر می‌کنی ایران استقلال داره اما ترکیه استقلال نداره؟ الان ترکیه اردوغان رو باهاش بهتر رفتار می‌کنند یا ایران خامنه‌ای رو؟ اردوغان زد همه ژنرال‌های وابسته به آمریکا رو نقره داغ کرد و بیرون انداخت. اتفاقی برای ترکیه افتاد؟ چرا فکر می‌کنید ایران مستقل‌تر از ترکیه هست؟​


مورادی که گفتید کاملا درسته. در همه موارد ذکر شده اتکا به توان داخلی باعث شد روس‌ها از موضع خصمانه کوتاه بیان. تفاوت اصلی این دو موضوع در روش تعامله. حتی اگر روسیه یا چین در مواردی به ما خیانت کنند، در مجموع هدفشان دستکاری نظام ایران یا ایجاد اغتشاش و انقلاب رنگی در ایران نیست. یعنی ذات استعمارگری ندارند. ما از روس‌ها توان صنعتی و نظامی مطالبه میکنیم و در ازای اون امتیازاتی می‌دهیم. از چین هم ارز و کالا. سوال اینه که آیا ارتباط نزدیک با روسیه و چین باعث اغتشاش داخل ایران خواهد شد؟ 
شما ترکیه رو مثال می‌زنید. یک فاحشه خانه که التماس عضویت در اتحادیه اروپا رو میکنه. اگر سرمایه گذاران ایرانی به دادشان نمی‌رسیدند الان کسری بودجه 10 میلیارد دلاری اضافه داشتند. اگر حمایت روسیه و ایران نبود اردوغان تفاوتی با مرسی مصر نداشت و تا الان زیر خاک بود. 

مصر هم یک مثال دیگره، هر زمان که لازم باشه حکومت و شخص اول مملکت رو آمریکا عوض میکنه. 

آمریکا قصدش از ارتباط با ایران استثمار و تعویض حکومت ایران به حکومتی مثل پهلوی یا قاجاره که با یک تماس تلفنی بحرین رو از ایران جدا کنه. اگر آمریکایی ها جای پا در ایران داشته باشند شک نکن وطن فروش زیاده از ندا آقا سلطان بگیر تا قاتلان دانشمندان هسته ای و فرماندهان نظامی. به راحتی و با یک برنامه ریزی طولانی مدت نسخه ایران رو خواهند پیچید. تجزیه ایران هم سالهاست که در دستور کار بلوک غرب هست. 

اگر خواستار ارتباط موثر با غرب هستیم باید بازدارندگی 100 درصدی داشته باشیم. 

روس‌ها توان بازگشت به زمان شوروی یا تزاری رو ندارند واین بهترین فرصت برای ماست که در موضع ضعیف تر قرار داریم. چاره ای جز تعامل نداریم اون هم تعامل بر اساس منافع ملی با صبر و حوصله

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> مورادی که گفتید کاملا درسته. در همه موارد ذکر شده اتکا به توان داخلی باعث شد روس‌ها از موضع خصمانه کوتاه بیان. تفاوت اصلی این دو موضوع در روش تعامله. حتی اگر روسیه یا چین در مواردی به ما خیانت کنند، در مجموع هدفشان دستکاری نظام ایران یا ایجاد اغتشاش و انقلاب رنگی در ایران نیست. یعنی ذات استعمارگری ندارند. ما از روس‌ها توان صنعتی و نظامی مطالبه میکنیم و در ازای اون امتیازاتی می‌دهیم. از چین هم ارز و کالا. سوال اینه که آیا ارتباط نزدیک با روسیه و چین باعث اغتشاش داخل ایران خواهد شد؟
> شما ترکیه رو مثال می‌زنید. یک فاحشه خانه که التماس عضویت در اتحادیه اروپا رو میکنه. اگر سرمایه گذاران ایرانی به دادشان نمی‌رسیدند الان کسری بودجه 10 میلیارد دلاری اضافه داشتند. اگر حمایت روسیه و ایران نبود اردوغان تفاوتی با مرسی مصر نداشت و تا الان زیر خاک بود.
> 
> مصر هم یک مثال دیگره، هر زمان که لازم باشه حکومت و شخص اول مملکت رو آمریکا عوض میکنه.
> 
> آمریکا قصدش از ارتباط با ایران استثمار و تعویض حکومت ایران به حکومتی مثل پهلوی یا قاجاره که با یک تماس تلفنی بحرین رو از ایران جدا کنه. اگر آمریکایی ها جای پا در ایران داشته باشند شک نکن وطن فروش زیاده از ندا آقا سلطان بگیر تا قاتلان دانشمندان هسته ای و فرماندهان نظامی. به راحتی و با یک برنامه ریزی طولانی مدت نسخه ایران رو خواهند پیچید. تجزیه ایران هم سالهاست که در دستور کار بلوک غرب هست.
> 
> اگر خواستار ارتباط موثر با غرب هستیم باید بازدارندگی 100 درصدی داشته باشیم.
> 
> روس‌ها توان بازگشت به زمان شوروی یا تزاری رو ندارند واین بهترین فرصت برای ماست که در موضع ضعیف تر قرار داریم. چاره ای جز تعامل نداریم اون هم تعامل بر اساس منافع ملی با صبر و حوصله


این حرف که روس‌ها توان بازگشت به زمان شوروی یا روسیه تزاری رو ندارن کاملاً فرمایش متین و درستی هست اما همین نکته رو می‌شه دلیل احساس ضعف شدید و وابستگی شاه به آمریکا دونست
فرض کن با مملکتی که اکثریت مطلق بی‌سواد هست و حتی خوندن و نوشتن بلد نیستند همسایه ابرقدرتی به نام شوروی هستی که هر بار بهت حمله کرد تکه‌هایی از خاکت رو جدا کرده و حتی تا اشغال پایتخت کشورت پیش رفته. در چنین شرایطی آیا اگه کسی جای محمدرضا شاه بود احساس وابستگی به آمریکا نمی‌کرد؟

فکر می‌کنی چرا ترکیه انقدر سرمایه خارجی می‌تونه جذب کنه و ایران نمی‌تونه جذب کنه؟ نباید پیشرفت‌های ترکیه رو نادیده گرفت. ۲۰ سال ۲۵ سال پیش ترکیه اصلاً عددی نبود و امروز تو این ۲۰ سال پیشرفت‌های بسیار بزرگی رو بدون داشتن منابع انرژی و معدنی داشتند. باید واقعیت رو اعتراف کرد

روس‌ها بزرگترین حامی اسرائیل بعد از آمریکا و انگلیس هستند. تقریباً‌ تمام قدرت در اسرائیل دست یهودی‌های آشکنازی هست که ریشه اسلاو دارند. مو بلند و چشم ‌آبی مثل روس‌ها. به نظرت چنین روسیه‌ای میاد علیه اسرائیل از ایران دفاع کنه؟

ایران با روسیه کمتر از ۱۰۰۰ کیلومتر فاصله داره. از استان‌های آذربایجان ما تا جمهوری داغستان روسیه کمتر از ۹۰۰ کیلومتر فاصله هست. ایران هم مرز با حیاط خلوت روسیه هست و از طریق دریای کاسپین با خود روسیه مرز دریایی داره. به نظرت چنین روسیه‌ای اجازه می‌ده ایران پا بگیره تا برای خودش تو حیاط خلوتش شاخ بشه؟ شرایط فعلی ایران که ایران منزوی هست و غرب جلوی پیشرفت ما رو گرفته شرایط ایده‌آل روسیه هست که شبیه خواب و رویا براشون باید باشه

داستان ما با چین هم بهتر از این در آینده نخواهد بود. در آینده‌ای نزدیک چین تمام مرزهای شرقی ما رو حیاط خلوت خودش می‌کنه. چین امروز که مظلومانه و بی‌صدا سرش تو کار خودش هست رو نشونه‌ای از چین ۲۰ - ۳۰ سال آینده نباید تصور کرد. همین چین به زودی یک کشور مستقل تو همسایگی شرقی ما باقی نخواهد گذاشت

واقعیت داستان این هست که تاریخچه رابطه ایران و آمریکا به مراتب از رابطه ایران با کشورهای دیگه اروپایی و روسیه بهتر بوده. آمریکایی‌ها در مجموع خدمات بسیار بسیار زیادی به ایران کردند و در دورانی که با هم دیگه رابطه داشتیم مردم ایران و آمریکا همیشه دوست بودن و ما نسبت به آمریکایی‌ها هیچ وقت احساس مشابهی که نسبت به روس‌ها یا انگلیسی‌ها داشتیم رو نداشتیم. تنها نکته تاریک رابطه ایران و آمریکا قبل از اشغال سفارت آمریکا تو تهران کودتای ۲۸ مرداد بوده که اون هم با تحریک انگلیس (دشمن قسم خورده) ایران بوده و البته ۱۰۰ درصد خائنین وطنی که کودتا رو پیاده سازی کردند

آمریکایی‌های بسیار زیادی در ایران ساکن شدن و زندگی کردند و به مردم ایران خدمات بسیار ارزنده‌ای کردن. در میون سفید پوستان اروپایی آمریکایی‌ها رو می‌شه با فاصله بسیار زیاد بهترین دوست‌های تاریخی برای ما دونست که به مراتب نگاه بالا از پایین کمتری به ما داشتند و دارند نسبت به اروپایی‌های دیگه. حتی همین الان کشورهای اروپایی که دیگه اصلاً قدرتی به حساب نمیان و عددی نیستند هر بار که بیانیه می‌دن علیه ایران هنوز لحن دستوری دارند! این‌ها همه واقعیت‌های اجتماعی و تاریخی رابطه ایران با آمریکا هست

ما باید به بازدارندگی کامل برسیم تا با آمریکا مذاکره کنیم. این رو همیشه گفتم و می‌گم که ما نیازمند دست پر برای مذاکره با آمریکا هستیم. برای همین هم هست که می‌گم سریعتر یک قدرت اتمی بشیم که بازدارندگی نظامی و پایداری کشور تضمین بشه. هدف از ایجاد بازدارندگی و قدرت نظامی برای ایران در نهایت باید نشستن پای میز مذاکره با آمریکا از موضع برابر باشه. نه ایجاد دشمنی بیشتر با آمریکا. ما باید در عین حالیکه توان خودمون رو تقویت می‌کنیم با آمریکایی‌ها مذاکره کنیم و روابطمون رو ترمیم کنیم و به سمت عادی‌سازی پیش بریم. این حرف که مذاکره با آمریکا یعنی ایران نوکر آمریکا می‌شه مسخره هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran's National day...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492055731146735641
کسانی که باج نمیدند روی این میز مینشینند

گاو شیرده هم بقل میشود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu




----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> این حرف که روس‌ها توان بازگشت به زمان شوروی یا روسیه تزاری رو ندارن کاملاً فرمایش متین و درستی هست اما همین نکته رو می‌شه دلیل احساس ضعف شدید و وابستگی شاه به آمریکا دونست
> فرض کن با مملکتی که اکثریت مطلق بی‌سواد هست و حتی خوندن و نوشتن بلد نیستند همسایه ابرقدرتی به نام شوروی هستی که هر بار بهت حمله کرد تکه‌هایی از خاکت رو جدا کرده و حتی تا اشغال پایتخت کشورت پیش رفته. در چنین شرایطی آیا اگه کسی جای محمدرضا شاه بود احساس وابستگی به آمریکا نمی‌کرد؟
> 
> فکر می‌کنی چرا ترکیه انقدر سرمایه خارجی می‌تونه جذب کنه و ایران نمی‌تونه جذب کنه؟ نباید پیشرفت‌های ترکیه رو نادیده گرفت. ۲۰ سال ۲۵ سال پیش ترکیه اصلاً عددی نبود و امروز تو این ۲۰ سال پیشرفت‌های بسیار بزرگی رو بدون داشتن منابع انرژی و معدنی داشتند. باید واقعیت رو اعتراف کرد
> 
> روس‌ها بزرگترین حامی اسرائیل بعد از آمریکا و انگلیس هستند. تقریباً‌ تمام قدرت در اسرائیل دست یهودی‌های آشکنازی هست که ریشه اسلاو دارند. مو بلند و چشم ‌آبی مثل روس‌ها. به نظرت چنین روسیه‌ای میاد علیه اسرائیل از ایران دفاع کنه؟
> 
> ایران با روسیه کمتر از ۱۰۰۰ کیلومتر فاصله داره. از استان‌های آذربایجان ما تا جمهوری داغستان روسیه کمتر از ۹۰۰ کیلومتر فاصله هست. ایران هم مرز با حیاط خلوت روسیه هست و از طریق دریای کاسپین با خود روسیه مرز دریایی داره. به نظرت چنین روسیه‌ای اجازه می‌ده ایران پا بگیره تا برای خودش تو حیاط خلوتش شاخ بشه؟ شرایط فعلی ایران که ایران منزوی هست و غرب جلوی پیشرفت ما رو گرفته شرایط ایده‌آل روسیه هست که شبیه خواب و رویا براشون باید باشه
> 
> داستان ما با چین هم بهتر از این در آینده نخواهد بود. در آینده‌ای نزدیک چین تمام مرزهای شرقی ما رو حیاط خلوت خودش می‌کنه. چین امروز که مظلومانه و بی‌صدا سرش تو کار خودش هست رو نشونه‌ای از چین ۲۰ - ۳۰ سال آینده نباید تصور کرد. همین چین به زودی یک کشور مستقل تو همسایگی شرقی ما باقی نخواهد گذاشت
> 
> واقعیت داستان این هست که تاریخچه رابطه ایران و آمریکا به مراتب از رابطه ایران با کشورهای دیگه اروپایی و روسیه بهتر بوده. آمریکایی‌ها در مجموع خدمات بسیار بسیار زیادی به ایران کردند و در دورانی که با هم دیگه رابطه داشتیم مردم ایران و آمریکا همیشه دوست بودن و ما نسبت به آمریکایی‌ها هیچ وقت احساس مشابهی که نسبت به روس‌ها یا انگلیسی‌ها داشتیم رو نداشتیم. تنها نکته تاریک رابطه ایران و آمریکا قبل از اشغال سفارت آمریکا تو تهران کودتای ۲۸ مرداد بوده که اون هم با تحریک انگلیس (دشمن قسم خورده) ایران بوده و البته ۱۰۰ درصد خائنین وطنی که کودتا رو پیاده سازی کردند
> 
> آمریکایی‌های بسیار زیادی در ایران ساکن شدن و زندگی کردند و به مردم ایران خدمات بسیار ارزنده‌ای کردن. در میون سفید پوستان اروپایی آمریکایی‌ها رو می‌شه با فاصله بسیار زیاد بهترین دوست‌های تاریخی برای ما دونست که به مراتب نگاه بالا از پایین کمتری به ما داشتند و دارند نسبت به اروپایی‌های دیگه. حتی همین الان کشورهای اروپایی که دیگه اصلاً قدرتی به حساب نمیان و عددی نیستند هر بار که بیانیه می‌دن علیه ایران هنوز لحن دستوری دارند! این‌ها همه واقعیت‌های اجتماعی و تاریخی رابطه ایران با آمریکا هست
> 
> ما باید به بازدارندگی کامل برسیم تا با آمریکا مذاکره کنیم. این رو همیشه گفتم و می‌گم که ما نیازمند دست پر برای مذاکره با آمریکا هستیم. برای همین هم هست که می‌گم سریعتر یک قدرت اتمی بشیم که بازدارندگی نظامی و پایداری کشور تضمین بشه. هدف از ایجاد بازدارندگی و قدرت نظامی برای ایران در نهایت باید نشستن پای میز مذاکره با آمریکا از موضع برابر باشه. نه ایجاد دشمنی بیشتر با آمریکا. ما باید در عین حالیکه توان خودمون رو تقویت می‌کنیم با آمریکایی‌ها مذاکره کنیم و روابطمون رو ترمیم کنیم و به سمت عادی‌سازی پیش بریم. این حرف که مذاکره با آمریکا یعنی ایران نوکر آمریکا می‌شه مسخره هست​



گفتی بازدارندگی ببین


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491782917156007947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> گفتی بازدارندگی ببین
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491782917156007947


پس به نظرت سرنوشت لیبی و عراق بهتره؟​


----------



## Shawnee

به نظرم میشه شطرنج قشنگی بازی کرد و زرادخانه خوبی هم ساخت 
و به موقع جلو رفت



QWECXZ said:


> پس به نظرت سرنوشت لیبی و عراق بهتره؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> realistically that can't happen by the way if its so then what about Harat , Bahrain



It can def happen if the world enters the right conditions.

Who the hell would want Harat? More mouths to feed with no benefit.

Bahrain is historically Arab, not Iranian. Early Iranic tribes didn’t travel and settle in Bahrain, they were conquered by Persian Empire.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> به نظرم میشه شطرنج قشنگی بازی کرد و زرادخانه خوبی هم ساخت
> و به موقع جلو رفت


بعد آخرش چی؟
قبول نداری که آخر همه اینها باید به مذاکره مستقیم و عادی‌سازی روابط با آمریکا ختم بشه؟
تا ابد باید با آمریکا دشمنی کرد؟ حتی اگه خطر اشغال ایران توسط آمریکا رفع شده باشه؟ اون هم با این همه لاشخور دور و بر ما که دارن از اختلاف ما با آمریکا حداکثر سود رو علیه منافع ملی ما می‌برن؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بعد آخرش چی؟
> قبول نداری که آخر همه اینها باید به مذاکره مستقیم و عادی‌سازی روابط با آمریکا ختم بشه؟
> تا ابد باید با آمریکا دشمنی کرد؟ حتی اگه خطر اشغال ایران توسط آمریکا رفع شده باشه؟ اون هم با این همه لاشخور دور و بر ما که دارن از اختلاف ما با آمریکا حداکثر سود رو علیه منافع ملی ما می‌برن؟​


مساله سفارت هم تو وجودشون مونده هنوز
مساله هسته ای و اسراییل و فلسطین هم هست

البته با دست پر بریم عالی ه
اما شاید حالا حالا ها نشه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اولا آمریکا اونقدر به ما نیاز نداره
> مساله سفارت هم تو وجودشون مونده هنوز
> مساله هسته ای و اسراییل و فلسطین هم هست
> 
> البته با دست پر بریم عالی ه
> اما شاید حالا حالا ها نشه


بحث نیاز نیست. لزوماً تجارت و معامله تنها بر مبنای نیاز شکل نمی‌گیره. سود اقتصادی خودش مشوق خوبی هست
مثلاً دلیل اینکه آمریکا با خیلی از کشورها تجارت می‌کنه این نیست که بدون اونها لنگ می‌مونه

ایران با ۸۵ میلیون جمعیت که باز نسبت به کشورهای توسعه یافته جوان هست و از توسعه یافتگی و سطح مالی متوسط به بالا نسبت به دنیا برخوردار هست می‌تونه یک بمب اقتصادی برای آمریکا و غرب باشه. از طرف دیگه ایران می‌تونه منابع انسانی خوبی رو در اختیار دنیا بذاره. از طرف دیگه ایران منابع بسیار گسترده انرژی و معادن مهم رو داره و موقعیت ژئوپلتیک خوبی هم داره. تازه ظرفیت ایرانی‌های خارج از کشور در گسترش همکاری‌های اقتصادی و علمی و اینها رو هم به معادله اضافه کن. کم ایرانی-آمریکایی موفق تو دنیا داریم؟

تنها مشکل ایران و آمریکا اسرائیل هست و مسئله سفارت آمریکا. مسئله سفارت آمریکا که با یه عذرخواهی ساده قابل رفع هست به شرطی که اونها هم برای کودتای ۲۸ مرداد عذرخواهی کنند. همین خودش بخش عمده‌ای از مشکل رو حل می‌کنه. در مورد اسرائیل هم واقعیت اینجاست که گروه‌های فلسطینی سودی برای ما نداشته و ندارن. سوریه جز ضرر سودی برای ما نداشته. درسته که حافظ اسد به ایران در برابر عراق کمک کرد اما بشار اسد یک آدم ترسو هست که کشورش عملاً چند تکه شده و داره به همه باج می‌ده و اتفاقاً با وجود اینکه ما نجاتش دادیم از همه کمتر داره به ما باج می‌ده! بحث حزب الله لبنان و حوثی‌ها و حشد العشبی هست که به نظرم ایران فقط باید اینها رو نگه داره و با اسرائیل به توافق برسیم که نه اونها کاری به کار اسرائیل داشته باشن و نه اسرائیل کاری به کار اونها. اسرائیل دلیلی برای تجاوز به لبنان نداره فعلاً و اگه آمریکا پشتش رو خالی کنه و ایران هم دست از سرش برداره کاملاً راضی هست از چنین معامله‌ای

من مشکل اصلی رو تو خود رژیم ایران می‌بینم که دلشون نمی‌خواد ایران به روی دنیا باز بشه. دوست دارن ایران رو کمونیستی مثل چین و روسیه زمان کمونیسم یا کره شمالی فعلی نگه دارند چون رابطه بین المللی رو به چشم از بین رفتن ایده‌آل‌های اسلامیشون می‌بینند. نمی‌بینی آخوندها چطوری دارن کون خودشون رو سر طرح «صیانت» پاره می‌کنند که تصویب بشه؟ از اینکه ایران فضاش باز بشه و روضه خوندنشون طرفدار نداشته باشه می‌ترسن​


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

TheImmortal said:


> It can def happen if the world enters the right conditions.
> 
> Who the hell would want Harat? More mouths to feed with no benefit.
> 
> Bahrain is historically Arab, not Iranian. Early Iranic tribes didn’t travel and settle in Bahrain, they were conquered by Persian Empire.


You need to brush up on your history, Bahrain was originally Dilmun who were a semetic speaking civilisation with names akin to Sumeriam, Akkadian and other Mesopotamians. Then, it was absorbed by the Persians in the 6th Century BCE. There is no evidence that Arabs ruled or conquered that land before Persians or even Mesopotamians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Daylamite Warrior said:


> You need to brush up on your history, Bahrain was originally Dilmun who were a semetic speaking civilisation with names akin to Sumeriam, Akkadian and other Mesopotamians. Then, it was absorbed by the Persians in the 6th Century BCE. There is no evidence that Arabs ruled or conquered that land before Persians or even Mesopotamians.



Well considering none of those races exist any longer, Bahrain belongs to the Arabs unless you want to give it to Iraqi Arabs who are modern day decendants of Sumerians and Mesopotamians.

And the part where you wrote “Absorbed by Persians” proving my point that the land was not “Persian” by nature.

Again Where does Bahrain fit in this picture and why should it be returned to Iran? Never genetically belonged to Iran by logic and if you need to go back to 6 BCE to make your case then every country with a former empire will claim they should have back their old land.

The situation with North Azeribajian is quite a bit different as it actually has Farsi script in statues, highly similar culture, a huge historical significance to Iran. Parts of Afghanistan being the second most important, but considering absorbing Afghanistan would drain Iranian resources there is no point.

Meanwhile current Azeribajian leadership is draining energy resources that should belong to Iran, as well having sea rights to a huge part of the Caspian Sea shelf which under the new agreement also has potential for massive amounts of gas and energy that would have belonged to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Well considering none of those races exist any longer, Bahrain belongs to the Arabs unless you want to give it to Iraqi Arabs who are modern day decendants of Sumerians and Mesopotamians.
> 
> And the part where you wrote “Absorbed by Persians” proving my point that the land was not “Persian” by nature.
> 
> Again Where does Bahrain fit in this picture and why should it be returned to Iran? Never genetically belonged to Iran by logic and if you need to go back to 6 BCE to make your case then every country with a former empire will claim they should have back their old land.
> 
> The situation with North Azeribajian is quite a bit different as it actually has Farsi script in statues, highly similar culture, a huge historical significance to Iran. Parts of Afghanistan being the second most important, but considering absorbing Afghanistan would drain Iranian resources there is no point.
> 
> Meanwhile current Azeribajian leadership is draining energy resources that should belong to Iran, as well having sea rights to a huge part of the Caspian Sea shelf which under the new agreement also has potential for massive amounts of gas and energy that would have belonged to Iran.


I agree that Iran should lay the foundations required to return that piece of Azerbaijan to the mother land..They are racially and culturally Iranian and the land and its people were separated from Iran via force by Imperial Russia only 200 years ago..

Bahrain is a lost cause but being 90% shia can go under Iranian protection after Iran helps them to free themselves from Al saud occupation...That file will become active when Yemen file is closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Daylamite Warrior said:


> You need to brush up on your history, Bahrain was originally Dilmun who were a semetic speaking civilisation with names akin to Sumeriam, Akkadian and other Mesopotamians. Then, it was absorbed by the Persians in the 6th Century BCE. There is no evidence that Arabs ruled or conquered that land before Persians or even Mesopotamians.



True, but just a detail if I may: Sumerians weren't semitic nor was their language. Sumerian language is an isolate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

TheImmortal said:


> Well considering none of those races exist any longer, Bahrain belongs to the Arabs unless you want to give it to Iraqi Arabs who are modern day decendants of Sumerians and Mesopotamians.
> 
> And the part where you wrote “Absorbed by Persians” proving my point that the land was not “Persian” by nature.



You made the claim that the land belonged to Arabs before Persians which is patently false. Also the only civilisation out of the ones I mentioned that are still in existance is Persia, therefore Persia is the oldest claimant to the land of Bahrain, not Arabs. Hope that made things clear.

Bahrain is irrelevant, Im sure Iran could neurtralise it in the event of a war.



SalarHaqq said:


> True, but just a detail if I may: Sumerians weren't semitic nor was their language. Sumerian language is an isolate.



At no point did I say Sumerians where semetic speaking. I said the Dilmun civilisation were a semetic speaking people who had names akin to Sumerians and Akkadians. This was probably because they adopted the customs of these great civilisations, similar to how our own Susa and Elamite civilisations did. Perhaps I should have clarified that I meant personal names or prosponyms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Randoms from Iran:

"Nature " overpass in Tehran at nite.





Kong town in one of Iran's islands in the Persian Gulf.




Rock bridge, Khorasan, Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

1️⃣ صادرات نفت ایران به بالاترین سطح طی ۳ سال گذشته رسید رویترز: 🔹آمار شرکت‌های ردیابی نفتکش‌ها نشان می‌دهد، صادرات نفت ایران تا پایان ماه دسامبر ۲۰۲۱ برای اولین بار به بیش از یک میلیون بشکه در روز رسیده است که در سه سال گذشته بالاترین میزان است. 2️⃣ حجم تبادل تجاری ایران ۲.۸ دهم برابر شد وزیر امورخارجه: 🔹 حجم تبادل تجاری ایران ۲.۸ دهم برابر شده است.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Daylamite Warrior said:


> At no point did I say Sumerians where semetic speaking. I said the Dilmun civilisation were a semetic speaking people who had names akin to Sumerians and Akkadians. This was probably because they adopted the customs of these great civilisations, similar to how our own Susa and Elamite civilisations did. Perhaps I should have clarified that I meant personal names or prosponyms.



Got it, sorry for the confusion then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

aryobarzan said:


> I agree that Iran should lay the foundations required to return that piece of Azerbaijan to the mother land..They are racially and culturally Iranian and the land and its people were separated from Iran via force by Imperial Russia only 200 years ago..
> 
> Bahrain is a lost cause but being 90% shia can go under Iranian protection after Iran helps them to free themselves from Al saud occupation...That file will become active when Yemen file is closed.


Yemen azeribhijan, afghanistan and bharain should go to iran
What about pakistan
I think whole balochistan should go to iran

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Introducing the saudi propaganda army (or lets say their real army!).

I have noticed some of these guys are in this PDF also..recently activated accounts.."middle east" thead is full of them with all kind of claims that Saudi Arabia invented the entire human technology and has been the biggest empire in human history and bah, bah, bah..so yes this is where all that BS is being cooked..

Watch out they may come to the Iranian sections also and you will be talking to them!!.



























Saudi Trolls the biggest misinformation network in the Middle East


Saudi trolls emerged after Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman came to power, who rules the kingdom with repression, killing and arrests.



saudileaks.org












Saudis’ Image Makers: A Troll Army and a Twitter Insider (Published 2018)


The kingdom silences dissent online by sending operatives to swarm critics. It also recruited a Twitter employee suspected of spying on users, interviews show.




www.nytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

aryobarzan said:


> Introducing the saudi propaganda army (or lets say their real army!).
> 
> I have noticed some of these guys are in this PDF also..recently activated accounts.."middle east" thead is full of them with all kind of claims that Saudi Arabia invented the entire human technology and has been the biggest empire in human history and bah, bah, bah..so yes this is where all that BS is being cooked..
> 
> Watch out they may come to the Iranian sections also and you will be talking to them!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Trolls the biggest misinformation network in the Middle East
> 
> 
> Saudi trolls emerged after Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman came to power, who rules the kingdom with repression, killing and arrests.
> 
> 
> 
> saudileaks.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis’ Image Makers: A Troll Army and a Twitter Insider (Published 2018)
> 
> 
> The kingdom silences dissent online by sending operatives to swarm critics. It also recruited a Twitter employee suspected of spying on users, interviews show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Also YouTube comments sections are full of them. Makes sense now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492892902854381568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492803075526086659

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Man accused of blasphemy stoned to death by mob in Pakistan


An enraged mob stoned to death a middle-aged man for allegedly desecrating the Quran inside a mosque in a remote village in eastern Pakistan, police said Sunday. Three police officers also were injured, and more than 80 men have been detained. The mosque's custodian said he saw the man burning...




www.yahoo.com





Bad look killing an mentally unstable person.


----------



## Shawnee

The distance to Putin is solely a biological safeguard and not a political measure.

I changed my mind on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

اینجا هم نظرم عوض شد:

من همیشه چند ده عدد سر جنگی گرما هسته ای رو شرط مهم برای بازدارندگی دونستم 

دوستان بعد صحبتی با دوستی و شبیه سازی و دلیل های اون دوست نظرم عوض شد​
شما با تعداد بیشتری تاکتیکی با بوستر و‌همون مقدار مواد اولیه میتونید کار گرما هسته ای رو انجام بدید​


----------



## zectech

Turkish backed rebels in Syria learned that zionist regime is behind the Syrian Civil War, and the reason for the war is the status quo of today. Israel wants a totally weak and impotent Syria, divided and occupied. Unable to be an external threat to Israel, only focused on internal threats. This actually made the news in some alt website, I can't find the link. The same thing with ISIS and Iraq, to make Iraq weak internally and not a threat to Israel. Iran and the Lebanese Resistance are the two groups that threaten the zionist regime.

And putins rabbi agrees:

⁣Putin's Rabbi Berel Lazar: "⁣Everything happening in Syria, is fully coordinated between Israel and Russia. They are on the phone every single day... Whatever Russia is doing today in the Middle East, is fully in coordination with Israel."​


https://worldtruthvideos.b-cdn.net/uploads/videos/2021/10/mcYHe2rDZykx6qLH68te_27_8de39e7cd95db5245d72c3ba5edead0c_video.mp4



When McCain and Romney wanted to bomb, bomb, bomb... bomb, bomb Iran. RT was anti-Obama in their news coverage. RT, "friend of Iran", wanted the defeat of the Democrats, and thus the winning of the neo-cons. How is this an 'ally' of Iran. This is how much putin, RT and Russia care about Iranians.

When Netanyahu threatened Iran with nukes after Soleimani was assassinated, putin did not threaten Israel with nukes, if nukes were used on Iran. Instead, the EU gets threatened with nukes by putin.

The important thing to neo-con zionists is to get public support in Russia of putin. So to either make putin the hero against the US, or make putin the hero against Muslim "terrorists" (read any Muslim), the zionist backers of putin need a puppet in Russia for their game of controlling Russia to continue. So best to do for the public worldwide is to ignore putin and the other zionists. The zionist goal is to make putin "victim" and therefore hero of Russia.

putin is looking for a casus belli to defect to the west and the worst thing is for the Islamic world to turn against putin to give reason to leave being the handler of the Middle East "resistance". The way to defeat the zionism and cia-ness of putin is to force putin to not openly defect to the West, and for putin to not expand the Russian Federation. So no invasion of the Ukraine, and force putin to be pretend friends with Iran, and the status quo of the Entente openly divided stays and the world is at a better peace than UK/US/Isreal/Russia vs Iran.

Iran wants the vaccine resistance to turn anti-government, not anti-democrat party and anti-neolib, if there is a vaccine resistance at all. So long as the neo-libs, such as Trudeau, are anti-war with Iran, you want them in parliament/etc, as opposed to the warmongering zionist "conservative parties". And for the putin extreme nationalism of trump and other zio-trolls to fail. You don't want the cia and zionists to replace putin with something worse, for the Kremlin and the successors are picked by extreme anti-Iran zionists. You want a Russian nationalist real resistance to the West - such as Zyuganov to the next after putin, something the zionists would chimp out over.









Putin Is 'Grand Godfather of Extreme Nationalism' – Clinton


U.S. presidential candidate Hillary Clinton called Russian President Vladimir Putin the “grand godfather of this global brand of extreme nationalism,” speaking at a campaign event in Nevada.The former U.S.




www.themoscowtimes.com





Most importantly, make any potential war with Iran - 100% undesirable to the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

@QWECXZ

Man khoob ridam be heykalet dayoos, man har ja delam bekhad toro kir mikonam, fahmidi? To ye terrorist e hamjenzbazi va faghad baladi khodeto mesle zan bemalooni, do-jensi lol. Avazi

@Arash1991

Ghorbanet dadash. Iran setizharo bayad baraye hame efsha kard.


----------



## QWECXZ

Daylamite Warrior said:


> @QWECXZ
> 
> Man khoob ridam be heykalet dayoos, man har ja delam bekhad toro kir mikonam, fahmidi? To ye terrorist e hamjenzbazi va faghad baladi khodeto mesle zan bemalooni, do-jensi lol. Avazi
> 
> @Arash1991
> 
> Ghorbanet dadash. Iran setizharo bayad baraye hame efsha kard.


Kiramam ke natoonesti o nemitooni bokhori hichi (harchand ke mesle mamano khaharet kheili doost dari kiramo bokhori), chenan madari azat gayeedam ke ta akhare omret bayad pa booso pa leese man bashi bardeye koonie man. Mesle madare jendat ke b*tch e shakhsie mane ba khahare soorakh goshadet. Hesabi yadet dadam ke dige goh doonit ro bedoone ejaze baz nakoni.


----------



## Hack-Hook

some people here seriously need to be reported.


----------



## aryobarzan

@QWECXZ ,@Daylamite Warrior ...Guys just cool it. Sometimes you just have to disengage..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ ,@Daylamite Warrior ...Guys just cool it. Sometimes you just have to disengage..


Youre right, the thing is he brought my family into it in another thread which is why this all started. That will be my final message to him because we're essentially repeating ourselves now and going nowhere.


----------



## aryobarzan

Daylamite Warrior said:


> Youre right, the thing is he brought my family into it in another thread which is why this all started. That will be my final message to him because we're essentially repeating ourselves now and going nowhere.


QWECXZ is a good man, very informed and talks his heart out ...I tell you a story about QWECXZ ...last month I was talking to a Pakistani writing BS about Iran..this fellow started actually using F**ck words on my sister etc which I decided to stay civilized and not to talk to him in the same manner and language (read my signature you will understand)..QWECXZ was reading all that and came to my defence with all his might..his is all for Iran and for Iranians and for that I not only respect him professionally but personally.. 

You guys just started in the wrong foot...some day you will be friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Daylamite Warrior said:


> Dayoos, to faghad khodeto mesle ye hamjensbaze e do-jensi neshoon dadi. Hame daran be kiret mikhandan, va midoonam to jor'at nadari be roo'e man in harfaro bezani...to ye adam e tanhaye bikar miyay inja keenato khalee mikoni. Ridam be nanat va oon pedare dayooset. Ridam be namoose jendat ke mardaye Arabi miyan loolash mikonan harshab lol. To hitch gohi nemitooni bokhori, kir koochak. Harfamo dige behet zadam, bache kooni, zereto bezan ke dige az in bishtar aberooto nabaram, dampayee foroosh.


Dayyoos ke pedare bi namoose panahandat hast ke madareto too camp e panahandeha midade dast be dast konand. Ehtemalan yeki az hamin johoodaye englis ya arab haye engilis boode ke nanato gayide to bache kooni ro nane jendat ride.
Do-jensi ham khaharete ke too englis ye kire nakarde baghi nazashte. Az sefid poost begir ta siah poost.
Doodool koochooloo ham ke pedare bi-namoose cuckold et hast ke jolo cheshmesh madaret ro har shab aroos mikonam. Khodet ke asan shoomboolam nadari, che berese be kir. Ta to bashi dige goh doonit ro bedoone ejaze baz nakoni, oghdeyi badbakhti ke khaye nadari parchame keshvaret ro bezario az parchamet khejalat mikeshi. Bi gheyrate tokhme haroom.


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

aryobarzan said:


> QWECXZ is a good man, very informed and talks his heart out ...I tell you a story about QWECXZ ...last month I was talking to a Pakistani writing BS about Iran..this fellow started actually using F**ck words on my sister etc which I decided to stay civilized and not to talk to him in the same manner and language (read my signature you will understand)..QWECXZ was reading all that and came to my defence with all his might..his is all for Iran and for Iranians and for that I not only respect him professionally but personally..
> 
> You guys just started in the wrong foot...some day you will be friend.


You're a good guy, but sadly I don't see it in him. He clearly has his mind in the gutter and is a distrubed young man. 

I doubt it but we will see.


----------



## Shawnee

آخرش با هم دوست و هموطنین عزیزان
ارزش نداره این سطح صحبت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Putin the Zionist Ghorbchev in tough guy clothing folded once again.

The man was a disaster for Russia. All bark and tough guy bravado and no bite. 

Remember this moment in 10 years when NATO has lined up all across the border with hypersonic systems aimed at every major Russian city.

Meanwhile Iran with a fraction of Russia’s global power projection went into Syria and defended the country against the designs of the entire West and Sunni Terrorist Arab Monarchs.

Difference between Iranian mentality and Russian appeasement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian products exhibition..need more and more of these events.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Putin the Zionist Ghorbchev in tough guy clothing folded once again.
> 
> The man was a disaster for Russia. All bark and tough guy bravado and no bite.
> 
> Remember this moment in 10 years when NATO has lined up all across the border with hypersonic systems aimed at every major Russian city.
> 
> Meanwhile Iran with a fraction of Russia’s global power projection went into Syria and defended the country against the designs of the entire West and Sunni Terrorist Arab Monarchs.
> 
> Difference between Iranian mentality and Russian appeasement.


I'd wait a bit longer till it's clear he backed off, but I wholeheartly agree with you on the Russian bear.

Just observe the map from 1991 to 2022 and watch their near constant retreat. Once Ukraine joins NATO, and if they don't. They will certainly be a major NATO partner with access to high-tech western armaments. It will be over for them. 

Decisive systems from western nations easily deployable east of Dnipro, the Baltics, and Georgia. Their retreat will be nearly complete, in which case Belarus will fall as well. Entire Russian military industry within striking range of Zolfiqar class missiles essentially. That's a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian craftsmanship as practised centuries ago now in a museum in Khorasan*.:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

The deal has leaked.

Maybe someone can post the full details.

Crappy deal for Iran, oil sanctions waivers return and Iran cannot sell oil to western backed countries till later.

First phase iran stops enrichment above 5% and in return gets access to frozen cash.


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> Iranian products exhibition..need more and more of these events.
> View attachment 815741
> 
> 
> View attachment 815743
> 
> View attachment 815744
> 
> View attachment 815745
> 
> View attachment 815746
> 
> View attachment 815748
> 
> View attachment 815751
> 
> View attachment 815747
> 
> View attachment 815749
> 
> View attachment 815750


I love that building; seen it before in other events too.



TheImmortal said:


> The deal has leaked.
> 
> Maybe someone can post the full details.
> 
> Crappy deal for Iran, oil sanctions waivers return and Iran cannot sell oil to western backed countries till later.
> 
> First phase iran stops enrichment above 5% and in return gets access to frozen cash.


Another cup of hemlock; I truly hope it's worth it in the long run...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

This was the first part of the 2 part I posted a bit earlier.


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> The deal has leaked.
> 
> Maybe someone can post the full details.
> 
> Crappy deal for Iran, oil sanctions waivers return and Iran cannot sell oil to western backed countries till later.
> 
> First phase iran stops enrichment above 5% and in return gets access to frozen cash.


stop enriching above 5% or also convert the ones that are above 5% to 5%


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> stop enriching above 5% or also convert the ones that are above 5% to 5%



First phase is just to stop. Multiple phases. Getting rid of the enrichment stockpile will likely lead to oil waivers to be implemented.


----------



## aryobarzan

This is what happens when you live on borrowed money..UAE or Qatar or anyone to the rescue!!
Fitch cuts Turkey's credit rating deeper into junk territory​








Fitch cuts Turkey's credit rating deeper into junk territory


Ratings agency Fitch on Friday downgraded Turkey's sovereign debt rating to "B+" from "BB-" saying the government's policies have increased risks from high inflation and weak foreign currency liquidity.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> This is what happens when you live on borrowed money..UAE or Qatar or anyone to the rescue!!
> Fitch cuts Turkey's credit rating deeper into junk territory​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitch cuts Turkey's credit rating deeper into junk territory
> 
> 
> Ratings agency Fitch on Friday downgraded Turkey's sovereign debt rating to "B+" from "BB-" saying the government's policies have increased risks from high inflation and weak foreign currency liquidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



When you oppose your masters this is what happens.

Everyone thinks they can be the next “Iran” until their economy collapses and their society does not want to endure the struggle of independence.

In long run this will help Turkey, but if they wave the white flag they will always be under the heel of their masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dani92

How is is life in Iran qom if someone convert to Shiaism and how life in Iran in general for Iraqis?!.


----------



## zartosht

This absolutely pains my soul.......... one of the great arts of Iran is dying because of greedy middlemen

and fraudster pink panturks and afghans trying to pass their crap off as persian rugs..

someone should help these women get online, cut the middle men out, and make money off their talent, and keep this Iranian art alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

This Ned Price lackey got humiliated pretty badly a few days ago by a reporter asking basic questions. America has no credibility left, their own people don't even believe their narratives anymore.

Biden is not even there. He's half awake, half asleep it seems. Have any of you actually seen him attempt to speak publicly lately ?

I would argue that the American state itself now is in a state of post mortem and is now, just like a mindless zombie, like Biden in the literal sense, with arms outstretched simply, clumsily looking to spark conflicts (China/Iran/Russia-Ukraine) so that is can then appease and enrich more greedy, defense contractors while 10% of their own population has no healthcare and some areas of the US don't have access to clean drinking water today.

Eisenhower knew exactly what he was talking about when he warned about the military industrial complex hijacking the state. However it's alot worse than that, much worse than anything that he could have ever imagined in his wildest nightmares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Look carefully, the elderly woman working hard at the carpet on the floor, has gold rings and multiple gold bracelets. These people are not stupid and anyone right now can go on ebay or just online and see what the price of a product is. 

One issue with Iran is the sanctions. Most western banks will run the other way if they hear the word Iran. It doesn't matter if that western country doesn't even have sanctions against Iran, or in some cases that western country is only sanctioning specific military/nuclear/industrial sectors of Iran's economy.

The banks will NOT run the risk of getting tagged and will not deal with Iran. So then someone needs to put down cash for the carpet and run it across the border or some savvy businessman needs to have a foreign bank account already setup with all the accounts and have a good shipper, know how to fill out the customs paperwork. 

The issue is that these people specialize in one thing, they make carpets and many of them don't want to do anything else. I mean if you're going to spend 2 years or 6 months on a carpet, you would assume that some of these people just have a good enough buyer that they're satisfied with and just focus on their side of the business, carpet weaving / trade handicraft work.








zartosht said:


> This absolutely pains my soul.......... one of the great arts of Iran is dying because of greedy middlemen
> 
> and fraudster pink panturks and afghans trying to pass their crap off as persian rugs..
> 
> someone should help these women get online, cut the middle men out, and make money off their talent, and keep this Iranian art alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

A good video on the subject. In Turkey 2/3rd of people are now using dollars exclusively as a form of exchange. They settle bills and debts in dollars, not Lira. The sad part about all this for Turkey was that this is all completely 100% un-necessary. All Erdogan had to do was listen to economists, but he just royally screwed himself and screwed his entire Ottoman dreams down the flusher. N

ow guess what Erdogan is doing as a response to this ? You guessed it, he's lowering interest rates. You can't make this stuff up. WTF. This is like that embaressing uncle at the wedding but he's actually running the wedding. This is a disaster. 

Aside from Turkey Azerbaijan is also one of the most highly Dollarized nations in the world. Azerbaijan is just Alievs corruption scheme / kingdom / micro state / city state. Aliev funneling the countries wealth into his UK/Swiss accounts.

Turkey is not Iran. Iran is a resource superpower. 4th largest reserves of crude, 2nd largest reserves of natural gas on earth, 10% of all mineral deposits on the planet. Iran is a resource SUPERPOWER, a juggernaut when it comes to resources.

Not only that but Iran can produce a barrel of crude for around $10 a barrel. Not only that but recently, with the harsh winter and energy crisis in China, satellite imagery showed that 5 million barrels worth of crude left Iran via maritime routes, mostly to go to Asia and abroad. Iranian oil is even in Yemen, Venezuela, Afghanistan, Syria.

It's really unavoidable because you have to fill up your tank or heat your house and Iran has the goods and means you require and at a small discount and if you won't take it the next guy will pay more. Last I heard, when barrels of were trading for $60-$70, Iran was giving China a discount of $2-$3 a barrel, up to $5, so the long term deal between Iran-China that has been worked out, it's something like 5% realistically. Hey, if not, they can go pay the Russians more or ask the Americans how much.









TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 816546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you oppose your masters this is what happens.
> 
> Everyone thinks they can be the next “Iran” until their economy collapses and their society does not want to endure the struggle of independence.
> 
> In long run this will help Turkey, but if they wave the white flag they will always be under the heel of their masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

It is in Washington and the bush cia interest to crash the dollar and bring about a new SWIFT and currency system based on bitcoin. Bitcoin is being promoted in the zionist financial media, as a "secure and stable" new dollar:









Should you own (maybe just a little) bitcoin?


Is crypto the (new) trade of our lifetime? Heretofore each downturn has been followed by the price of the coin recovering and then going on to greatly exceed its previous high. Doesn’t that scream long term buy and hold?




finance.yahoo.com





Bloomberg articles telling listeners to buy bitcoin are behind paywalls. Though this is the cia agenda to promote bitcoin, after the dollar has collapsed from hyperinflation.

And putin wants to cause mass suffering from inflation.

_Meanwhile, Mr Putin has issued a temporary ban on the export of chemical fertilizers, which has led to prices skyrocketing._

Putin’s plot to STARVE [billions of humans] as export ban 'threatens food security'​








Putin’s plot to STARVE millions of Britons with export ban exposed


RUSSIAN PRESIDENT Vladimir Putin is threatening global food supplies with a key export ban that's driving up food costs in the UK for millions of Britons.




www.express.co.uk





This is not only about staving Europe. Trying to destroy farmers and rise food prices drastically, along with war in the bread-basket of Europe would rise food prices everywhere. And since the cia has the federal reserve doing what the fed can do to crash the dollar and force trade only in cia ponzi scheme bitcoins, making the US able to fund wars for the next million years, since Washington cornered the bitcoin market years ago.

The cia lost their trump card to destabilize the globe and usher a new zionist empire based on bitcoin and total control. The cia is using their next trump card - putin - putin works for the Chabad, which works for the cia.

This war in the Ukraine is an attempt to quickly usher in a trumpian era, without trump in the white house. And putin and the federal reserve are tag teaming to destroy the dollar and force bitcoin on the rest of the globe.

Until gold and silver are solidly the replacement of dollars, we can't hope for the defeat of the dollar. That is what the cia hopes for - cia bitcoins to be the only currency globally. Once silver and gold are agreed everywhere to be the dollar's replacement, then we can crash the dollar, and it is then when the federal reserve and cia don't want the dollar to collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

zectech said:


> It is in Washington and the bush cia interest to crash the dollar and bring about a new SWIFT and currency system based on bitcoin. Bitcoin is being promoted in the zionist financial media, as a "secure and stable" new dollar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should you own (maybe just a little) bitcoin?
> 
> 
> Is crypto the (new) trade of our lifetime? Heretofore each downturn has been followed by the price of the coin recovering and then going on to greatly exceed its previous high. Doesn’t that scream long term buy and hold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg articles telling listeners to buy bitcoin are behind paywalls. Though this is the cia agenda to promote bitcoin, after the dollar has collapsed from hyperinflation.
> 
> And putin wants to cause mass suffering from inflation.
> 
> _Meanwhile, Mr Putin has issued a temporary ban on the export of chemical fertilizers, which has led to prices skyrocketing._
> 
> Putin’s plot to STARVE [billions of humans] as export ban 'threatens food security'​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin’s plot to STARVE millions of Britons with export ban exposed
> 
> 
> RUSSIAN PRESIDENT Vladimir Putin is threatening global food supplies with a key export ban that's driving up food costs in the UK for millions of Britons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not only about staving Europe. Trying to destroy farmers and rise food prices drastically, along with war in the bread-basket of Europe would rise food prices everywhere. And since the cia has the federal reserve doing what the fed can do to crash the dollar and force trade only in cia ponzi scheme bitcoins, making the US able to fund wars for the next million years, since Washington cornered the bitcoin market years ago.
> 
> The cia lost their trump card to destabilize the globe and usher a new zionist empire based on bitcoin and total control. The cia is using their next trump card - putin - putin works for the Chabad, which works for the cia.
> 
> This war in the Ukraine is an attempt to quickly usher in a trumpian era, without trump in the white house. And putin and the federal reserve are tag teaming to destroy the dollar and force bitcoin on the rest of the globe.
> 
> Until gold and silver are solidly the replacement of dollars, we can't hope for the defeat of the dollar. That is what the cia hopes for - cia bitcoins to be the only currency globally. Once silver and gold are agreed everywhere to be the dollar's replacement, then we can crash the dollar, and it is then when the feferal reserve and cia don't want the dollar to collapse.



@Han Patriot
@beijingwalker
@zhxy
@tower9
@Chinesemembers


----------



## Han Patriot

zectech said:


> @Han Patriot
> @beijingwalker
> @zhxy
> @tower9
> @Chinesemembers


The Yehudis are controlling both sides. Not sure what is black or white anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Han Patriot said:


> The Yehudis are controlling both sides. Not sure what is black or white anymore.


Return silver and gold to be the anti-dollar investment, and the replacement of the dollar in case of a collapse... and the cia would chimp out.

Bitcoin is a cia pyramid scheme, the US trump team (bush cia) got in on bitcoin before 2010 and are the founders of bitcoin. Then it was the china-haters who next invested in bitcoin.

Think of any MLM scheme, the founders and the first have their yachts and mega mansions, the next group to get into the MLM scheme have their own mansions on the beach. After that are those whose income fully supports a family. Then you get to the masses who get into the MLM scheme supporting the lifestyles of those higher in the ponzi scheme. This is bitcoin, the last investors are gonna be the homeless and poor and destitute - the masses of humanity. That is the plan. And the longer this goes, the richer the cia founders of bitcoin get. If bitcoin get to be the global currency. A thousand years of war, the cia and Washington can fund and fight. And if invested properly with compounding interest on money that does not expand, there is only going to be cia and cia trolls left on earth in 1000 years. That is the goal of these genociders. Bitcoin is nightmare cia money.

What I don't want is a hyperinflationary scenario to crash the dollar to lead to bitcoin. What would be hilarious is a hyperinflationary scenario that leads to gold and silver as money again, Washington would chimp out for decades, this would be like watching comedy tv. I was with the libertarians when we were crashing one wall street bank after another in 2008, those were good times. And we were hoping for a total worldwide crash and end of the US empire. Washington got spooked so severely in 2007-8, that Washington invented bitcoin to defeat gold and be the replacement of the dollar, so Washington owns the globe after a dollar collapse, and fool the fools into believing bitcoin is about liberty.

Things are so nuanced that it was good when Ukraine was under the Party of Regions pro-Russia government. It placed a check on putin and the cia. Ukrainians were safer with a pro-Russian government than without one. London and Washington don't give two sh*ts about Ukrainians. Neither does the Chabad, Russian Oligarchs and Russian mafia that are on Team putin. Things turned poorly for the Ukraine after the euro-maidan cia color revolution. The status quo would have been better. There would not have been an avenue for the cia to plot a path for hyperinflation today. This whole mess of using putin during a non-trump year is fully to blame because the Party of Regions was couped, we could have an endless dark age of Washington over this Ukraine-putin mess to benefit the cia. For what - the euro-maiden cia coup. Anything the cia touches is boobie-trapped.

And logic tells you if the US interfered with and intervened in the 1996 Russian Presidential election. Then Yeltsins hand picked replacement was vetted by Yeltsins cia handlers. That is only logic.

Back in the day before le pen and trump and other neo-nazis, putin was not as dangerous to Westerners, a deceiver, yes, however like Hitler who said truthful things about the British, was two faced. So long as there were no cia putin allies - trump and le pen and other neo-nazis, putin exposed the lies of the cia to be the "hero" of the resistance. Recent facts have proved that putin is the same as trump, controlled opposition. Deceivers who pretend to fight the deepstate. There are still many who believe trump is fully trying to destroy the cia deepstate. That is how much deception is around trump, and the media makes trump into some "victim". These same tactics are used to brand putin and deceive many into believing putin is against zionists.

“The best way to control the opposition is to lead it ourselves.”​― Lenin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

If this happens get ready for some fireworks. All those weapons donated by western countries are going to end up getting confiscated and put on display by Russia. Mark my words.


----------



## sha ah

Russia is reporting that Ukrainian saboteurs crossed the border to attack their forces and fire was exchanged, 5 Ukrainians dead, 2 armored personnel carriers destroyed.


----------



## TheImmortal

Russia might be the slowest country to prepare for invasion of their neighbor in the history of mankind.

4 months of this political theater

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495011037057368064
IRGC UAV base targeted in Khermanshah

Need some short range air defenses to be deployed against these small suicide drones that Israel uses. Likely assembled inside iran and fired or neighboring Iraq or from a ship in PG


----------



## aryobarzan

_Tech companies in the region and beyond are now heading to Iran for investments.._

*100 domestic and foreign investors from Iran and 19 countries are in Tehran to take part in a technology investment meeting, the TIM-2022, a major tech investment event that aims to finance viable startups in the Muslim developing countries.








Iran hosts Technology Investment Meeting, TIM 2022


100 domestic and foreign investors from Iran and 19 countries are in Tehran to take part in a technology investment meeting, the TIM-2022, a major tech investment event that aims to finance viable startups in the Muslim developing countries.




www.presstv.ir




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

I'm sure they have something, like truck mounted manpads connected their smartphone or laptop so it can just give them an alert or vibrate once the threat has been neutralized ?

Here Iran can just use this






What I never understood is why I see so many Iranian SAMs with just 2 mounts. Why not 4 as the starndard and then have 6 and 8 variants ? Maybe they want to spread them out over a wider area but wouldn't just 4 make sense as a bare minimal standard ?

Like what 2 ? So what then you have to reload it in a hurry. Like "Oh shit dare miyade tond reload kon bezar tush deege koskesh dare miyad maro nabud kone ! oh shit andakhtesh ru zamin ahmaghe khar, tond varesh dar az zamin, varesh dar, chekar dare mekone ? VARESH DAR, alan vakhte cigare neest ke, khol shode ? tond, tond, tond tar, zud TAR, nah unjah nah, NAH un rang nah keh, **** dare MEEYAD..."



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495011037057368064
> IRGC UAV base targeted in Khermanshah
> 
> Need some short range air defenses to be deployed against these small suicide drones that Israel uses. Likely assembled inside iran and fired or neighboring Iraq or from a ship in PG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I'm sure they have something, like truck mounted manpads connected their smartphone or laptop so it can just give them an alert or vibrate once the threat has been neutralized ?
> 
> Here Iran can just use this



Iran could use 9 Dey, Iranian tor, Iranian iron dome, Majid.

Yet there have been reports of explosions at IRGC bases for weeks and months now.

Satellite imagery doesn’t lie, it’s all the same style attack where something hits the factory from above likely a suicide drone.


----------



## sha ah

They need to build more of these short range Majid truck mounted SAMs in my opinion. Each unit should also try to use electronic warfare methods first to deflect or shut off the UAV before using a manpad ? I don't know just an idea.

Yesterday Ukraine showed off this tiny UAV with stealth features, it flies really low and is controlled by a laptop. One tiny drone spots the targets and gets the gps and then another one comes and drops off a little grenade sized load onto the target. Saturating an enemy airspace with hundreds of these, imagine, the fact that they're so tiny, even if larger SAMs detect them, will they deploy a missile worth tens of thousand each for a grenade sized munition ?






I'm telling you mass saturation is the future and it's here. It just needs to be implemented properly to completely devastate an enemy force. Imagine thousands of them going out over a prescribed area and identifying and then targeting certain types of targets using basic AI, That's insane.

The only issue is mass producing enough and then deploying enough to get the job done. Like I said yesterday. China sells the Wing Loong 2 for $2 million, probably costs them less than $1 to make it. So between 1 J-20 for $100 million or 100 Wing Loongs, which one would be more worthwhile ? Does anyone realistically even want to risk a $100 million dollar asset along with a cream of the crop pilot who had to be hand picked and then trained for years ?

At the same time you can't believe everything you hear everywhere. The Saudis for example, they'll say one day they destroyed 25 Houthi positions or then the next day say they destroyed 45 Houthi trucks and then the next day after 20 more Houthi assets.

Here's the issue I have this that. When the USA can royally **** it up as bad as they did in Afghanistan, rememmber in Afghanistan when they killed those 8-10 childen and the woman as a response to the ISIS attack on Kabul airport ?

The percentage of innocent civilians who are harmed in drone strikes is also pretty significant, it can be over 30% and that's among countries like the US/UK. Imagine the Saudis, probably most of their targets are just civilians or could be on a given day right ?



TheImmortal said:


> Iran could use 9 Dey, Iranian tor, Iranian iron dome, Majid.
> 
> Yet there have been reports of explosions at IRGC bases for weeks and months now.
> 
> Satellite imagery doesn’t lie, it’s all the same style attack where something hits the factory from above likely a suicide drone.


----------



## sha ah

Erdogan is again lowering interest rates. 2/3rd of all Turks in Turkey only use US Dollars. Most people have abandoned using the Lira. Now Erdogan is asking all citizens to hand in their jewelry in exchange for Liras.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

@Shawnee 
گویا دوباره نظریه من بر بازار چیره شد
البته به نظر من هنوز امکان رشد دوباره بازار هست اما خیلی طول می‌کشه دوباره به اعدادی مثل ۶۰ هزار برسیم
شاید چندین ماه

و به نظرم این سری شاید حتی زیر ۳۰ هزار دلار هم بره. الان که دارم این رو می‌نویسم روی ۳۷ هزار هست و فکر می‌کنم به زودی بره روی ۳۴ هزار دلار. نظرت چیه؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> گویا دوباره نظریه من بر بازار چیره شد
> البته به نظر من هنوز امکان رشد دوباره بازار هست اما خیلی طول می‌کشه دوباره به اعدادی مثل ۶۰ هزار برسیم
> شاید چندین ماه
> 
> و به نظرم این سری شاید حتی زیر ۳۰ هزار دلار هم بره. الان که دارم این رو می‌نویسم روی ۳۷ هزار هست و فکر می‌کنم به زودی بره روی ۳۴ هزار دلار. نظرت چیه؟​




اینها همه نوسان ه و قابل استفاده
من دارم دوباره کمکم در این ترس وارد میشم
اما ترس هنوز زیاد نیست

اگر در نظرت قیمت عادلانه بیت کوین کمه باید اصلا وارد نشی
چون میشه پانزی اسکم

مهم نیست کف کجاست و امسال چی میشه
مهم چند سال دیگه است

اگر اصلا نخری و بگی پایینتر میاد اصلا وارد بازار نمیشی

نمیشه گفت کف دقیق کجاست باید میانگین اضافه کرد


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اینها همه نوسان ه و قابل استفاده
> من دارم دوباره کمکم در این ترس وارد میشم
> اما ترس هنوز زیاد نیست
> 
> اگر در نظرت قیمت عادلانه بیت کوین کمه باید اصلا وارد نشی
> چون میشه پانزی اسکم
> 
> مهم نیست کف کجاست و امسال چی میشه
> مهم چند سال دیگه است


چند سال دیگه که احتمال زیاد ۱۰۰ هزار دلار رو بشکنه
یعنی تقریباً در اینی که ۲۰۲۴ تا ۲۰۲۵ احتمالاً به سمت ۲۰۰ هزار دلار بره کمتر کسی شک داره

اما فکر می‌کنم تا ۲۰۲۳ بازار خرسی باشه و احتمال زیاد نوسانی هم باشه بیشتر تو کانال ۲۵ هزار تا ۳۵ هزار باشه

نظرت چیه؟ به نظرت موقع دوباره ترید کردن رسیده یا هنوز جا داره بره پایین‌تر؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> چند سال دیگه که احتمال زیاد ۱۰۰ هزار دلار رو بشکنه
> یعنی تقریباً در اینی که ۲۰۲۴ تا ۲۰۲۵ احتمالاً به سمت ۲۰۰ هزار دلار بره کمتر کسی شک داره
> 
> اما فکر می‌کنم تا ۲۰۲۳ بازار خرسی باشه و احتمال زیاد نوسانی هم باشه بیشتر تو کانال ۲۵ هزار تا ۳۵ هزار باشه
> 
> نظرت چیه؟ به نظرت موقع دوباره ترید کردن رسیده یا هنوز جا داره بره پایین‌تر؟​




با وضع اوکراین و فدرال رزرو ترس بالاست ولی باز یک هو دیدی یک کله تا ۶۰ رفت بالا چون بازی هم داره

ترس و طمع روش اصلی منه


----------



## sha ah

Putin states that he has sent peacekeepers into eastern Ukraine after signing deals with and recognizing their local breakaway, Russian governments. Putin also says that Ukraine is ancient Russian territory. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Putin waited till they brought the war to his doorstep to act like a world power.

Iran went into Syria to prevent the war from being at its doorstep.

Just look at the difference in military planning. And yet there were some in IRGC who even said iran should NEGOTIATE over Syria.

Rule #1: You do not NEGOTIATE when you are losing territory, if you negotiate the enemy will demand more the next time they make a Chess move. Game of chess will always be playing, it doesn’t stop just because you negotiate on one piece.

Now come the sanctions on Russia, if he stops at breakaway regions, sanctions should be manageable, if he tries to take all of Ukraine he could face brutal economic costs.

Russia people will give him 12 months, but after that the grumbling of hardship will take its toll and protests could breakout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

@_Nabil_ 

Why are you chiming into a conversation that doesnt concern you? That was between me and another user. Stay out of things that don't concern you.



TheImmortal said:


> Putin waited till they brought the war to his doorstep to act like a world power.
> 
> Iran went into Syria to prevent the war from being at its doorstep.
> 
> Just look at the difference in military planning. And yet there were some in IRGC who even said iran should NEGOTIATE over Syria.
> 
> Rule #1: You do not NEGOTIATE when you are losing territory, if you negotiate the enemy will demand more the next time they make a Chess move. Game of chess will always be playing, it doesn’t stop just because you negotiate on one piece.
> 
> Now come the sanctions on Russia, if he stops at breakaway regions, sanctions should be manageable, if he tries to take all of Ukraine he could face brutal economic costs.
> 
> Russia people will give him 12 months, but after that the grumbling of hardship will take its toll and protests could breakout.


I think you're downplaying how much support Putin has in Russia and neighbouring countries. Sanctions will be ineffective on Russia and will have counterproductive effect on EU and US. It will literally be a "cold" war.

Though I agree with you in that Iran has bigger balls than Putin because they have been proactive and strike back as hard as we can, regardless of who the enemy is. Putin is famed for inaction.


----------



## _Nabil_

Daylamite Warrior said:


> @_Nabil_
> 
> Why are you chiming into a conversation that doesnt concern you? That was between me and another user. Stay out of things that don't concern you.


It concern me as you are spamming the thread with personal issues.

Also why you are so agressive? I just asked you to report to a mod and free the thread, still you replied to me just to make a point and spam again ....


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

_Nabil_ said:


> It concern me as you are spamming the thread with personal issues.
> 
> Also why you are so agressive? I just asked you to report to a mod and free the thread, still you replied to me just to make a point and spam again ....


Replying to a comment isnt spamming lol 

See, you dont even know how the issue started and what it was over. Like I said, mind your own business.


----------



## _Nabil_

Daylamite Warrior said:


> Replying to a comment isnt spamming lol
> 
> See, you dont even know how the issue started and what it was over. Like I said, mind your own business.


Useless reply is spamming, like I'm doing unfortunately now.

Thanks to God, here is an ignore function, bye, beslama .....


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

_Nabil_ said:


> Useless reply is spamming, like I'm doing unfortunately now.
> 
> Thanks to God, here is an ignore function, bye, beslama .....


Yeah exactly, youre replying to my comment therefore youre "sPaMmInG" too? Come on. It may be useless to you since you dont know what the discussion was about, are oblivious and one-sided to the personal insults thrown my way, and got involved in something that didnt concern you.

Yes, ignore! Allah hafez!


----------



## TheImmortal

Daylamite Warrior said:


> I think you're downplaying how much support Putin has in Russia and neighbouring countries. Sanctions will be ineffective on Russia and will have counterproductive effect on EU and US. It will literally be a "cold" war.
> 
> Though I agree with you in that Iran has bigger balls than Putin because they have been proactive and strike back as hard as we can, regardless of who the enemy is. Putin is famed for inaction.



Actually Putin support is at all time lows within Russia if you compare it to 2010 and 2005. The oligarchs will support him because it’s symbiotic relationship.

Russia ruble is being crushed and Russian economy hasn’t been stellar either.

The average man is short sighted and doesn’t care about the the “Great Power Games”. He cares about today and tommorrow. He cares about himself. Average citizen is quick to turn on his government when the going gets tough.

As for sanctions, Russia does rely on high tech imports for its oil/gas industry, semiconductor, etc.

As long as it can sell its oil and gas (to Europe) it will survive, but if US sanctions oil/gas then russia is Iran 2.0 waiting to happen.

I don’t think that will happen, Europe is still too reliant on Russian gas to be able to wean itself. And unlike Iran, Russia is a top 3 oil supplier in the world so sanction Russian oil will cause pain to the whole world. Whereas in case of Iran’s 1-2M barrels export was easily made up by Saudi’s overpumping alongside rest of OPEC.

But US can cause the Russian PEOPLE a lot of pain and that is it’s nefarious endgame in ALL sanctions schemes....to hurt the people of a country and break them down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

No Russia has been saving and preparing for this moment since 2015. He has been saving every single penny and has a massive, well balanced warchest. Russia currently has enough gold and foreign currency reserves to last 2 years if Russia had ZERO income.

So far they have imposed sanctions on the "breakaway regions" LOL WTF is that going to do at all ? Also they have asked Zelensky to leave Kiev and Ukraine for "his own safety" They're basically handing Ukraine over to Putin in a gift box.

Ukraine is Russian anyways. Everyone in Ukraine speaks Russian. 1/3rd of the parts which remain under Kiev government control currently consider themselves native Russians.

See here's the thing, the US can fully sanction Russia and feel nothing. UK is an island on the western fringes of Europe. However EU, especially Germany, which exports 50-60% of its natural gas from Russia WILL feel bounce back from serious sanctions. The Germans have even recently made the ret#rded decision to shut down all of its nuclear power plants so they will even be more dependent on Russia for gas imports than ever before.

They could of course buy liquefied natural gas from the US for ALOT more than what Russia will charge but they will then also need to build the infrastructure for that, which will take some time. Meanwhile There are already 2 pipelines to Russia.

This winter is excessively cold and do you really think German resolve will hold over subsequent years ? Using LNG is more expensive, on top of that you know the US will charge them an arm and a leg for that "freedom gas" You really think the Germans will pay ? It would not be a smart move for the Europeans and they know it. Putin planned this all out. He has them pretty much cornered.

Russia currently has the 5th largest reserves of Gold in the world. 2000+ tons of Gold and lots of foreign currency, USD, EU, Yen, Yuan, you name it, he's got pallets stacked on pallets, stacked on even more pallets. They already have an alternative system to SWIFT which Iran is now using with Russia/China to evade sanctions.

Even if the US/EU seriously impose crippling sanctions, it won't effect the Ruble too much. That's what I'm hearing anyways, because supposedly Putin has more than enough foreign currency to simply buy back more Rubles for years.

Remember China recently built a new gas pipeline between them and if they deal in their alternative banking system nobody can touch them anyways. China has already digitized and is in the process of fully encrypting its currency. Only time will tell but we'll see.



TheImmortal said:


> Putin waited till they brought the war to his doorstep to act like a world power.
> 
> Iran went into Syria to prevent the war from being at its doorstep.
> 
> Just look at the difference in military planning. And yet there were some in IRGC who even said iran should NEGOTIATE over Syria.
> 
> Rule #1: You do not NEGOTIATE when you are losing territory, if you negotiate the enemy will demand more the next time they make a Chess move. Game of chess will always be playing, it doesn’t stop just because you negotiate on one piece.
> 
> Now come the sanctions on Russia, if he stops at breakaway regions, sanctions should be manageable, if he tries to take all of Ukraine he could face brutal economic costs.
> 
> Russia people will give him 12 months, but after that the grumbling of hardship will take its toll and protests could breakout.



Ummm... no Putin's approval rating is steady in Russia at 69% and the Ruble is not being crushed at all. Russia has more than enough Gold and foreign currency to hold its price in place. Believe me Putin is alot more intelligent than Johnson or half asleep Biden. Russia is too big to sanction. 50-60% of Germany's natural gas imports are from Russia and they just shut down all of their nuclear plants.

What do you mean Iran 2.0 ? Iran's economy is currently growing despite sanctions. Last month Iran sent out 5 million barrels of crude via maritime routes despite sanctions. The sanctions against Iran have failed. Putin is bullet proof in this regard.

He was caught off guard in 2015. This time they have prepared for 7 years.













TheImmortal said:


> Actually Putin support is at all time lows within Russia if you compare it to 2010 and 2005. The oligarchs will support him because it’s symbiotic relationship.
> 
> Russia ruble is being crushed and Russian economy hasn’t been stellar either.
> 
> The average man is short sighted and doesn’t care about the the “Great Power Games”. He cares about today and tommorrow. He cares about himself. Average citizen is quick to turn on his government when the going gets tough.
> 
> As for sanctions, Russia does rely on high tech imports for its oil/gas industry, semiconductor, etc.
> 
> As long as it can sell its oil and gas (to Europe) it will survive, but if US sanctions oil/gas then russia is Iran 2.0 waiting to happen.
> 
> I don’t think that will happen, Europe is still too reliant on Russian gas to be able to wean itself. And unlike Iran, Russia is a top 3 oil supplier in the world so sanction Russian oil will cause pain to the whole world. Whereas in case of Iran’s 1-2M barrels export was easily made up by Saudi’s overpumping alongside rest of OPEC.
> 
> But US can cause the Russian PEOPLE a lot of pain and that is it’s nefarious endgame in ALL sanctions schemes....to hurt the people of a country and break them down.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> No Russia has been saving and preparing for this moment since 2015. He has been saving every single penny and has a massive, well balanced warchest. Russia currently has enough gold and foreign currency reserves to last 2 years if Russia had ZERO income.
> 
> So far they have imposed sanctions on the "breakaway regions" LOL WTF is that going to do at all ? Also they have asked Zelensky to leave Kiev and Ukraine for "his own safety" They're basically handing Ukraine over to Putin in a gift box.
> 
> Ukraine is Russian anyways. Everyone in Ukraine speaks Russian. 1/3rd of the parts which remain under Kiev government control currently consider themselves native Russians.
> 
> See here's the thing, the US can fully sanction Russia and feel nothing. UK is an island on the western fringes of Europe. However EU, especially Germany, which exports 50-60% of its natural gas from Russia WILL feel bounce back from serious sanctions. The Germans have even recently made the ret#rded decision to shut down all of its nuclear power plants so they will even be more dependent on Russia for gas imports than ever before.
> 
> They could of course buy liquefied natural gas from the US for ALOT more than what Russia will charge but they will then also need to build the infrastructure for that, which will take some time. Meanwhile There are already 2 pipelines to Russia.
> 
> This winter is excessively cold and do you really think German resolve will hold over subsequent years ? Using LNG is more expensive, on top of that you know the US will charge them an arm and a leg for that "freedom gas" You really think the Germans will pay ? It would not be a smart move for the Europeans and they know it. Putin planned this all out. He has them pretty much cornered.
> 
> Russia currently has the 5th largest reserves of Gold in the world. 2000+ tons of Gold and lots of foreign currency, USD, EU, Yen, Yuan, you name it, he's got pallets stacked on pallets, stacked on even more pallets. They already have an alternative system to SWIFT which Iran is now using with Russia/China to evade sanctions.
> 
> Even if the US/EU seriously impose crippling sanctions, it won't effect the Ruble too much. That's what I'm hearing anyways, because supposedly Putin has more than enough foreign currency to simply buy back more Rubles for years.
> 
> Remember China recently built a new gas pipeline between them and if they deal in their alternative banking system nobody can touch them anyways. China has already digitized and is in the process of fully encrypting its currency. Only time will tell but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... no Putin's approval rating is steady in Russia at 69% and the Ruble is not being crushed at all. Russia has more than enough Gold and foreign currency to hold its price in place. Believe me Putin is alot more intelligent than Johnson or half asleep Biden. Russia is too big to sanction. 50-60% of Germany's natural gas imports are from Russia and they just shut down all of their nuclear plants.
> 
> What do you mean Iran 2.0 ? Iran's economy is currently growing despite sanctions. Last month Iran sent out 5 million barrels of crude via maritime routes despite sanctions. The sanctions against Iran have failed. Putin is bullet proof in this regard.
> 
> He was caught off guard in 2015. This time they have prepared for 7 years.
> 
> View attachment 817424
> View attachment 817425



1) USD to Russian ruble was 24 in 2008 its over 80 now. That is a very sharp increase.

2) US doesn’t have LNG capacity to feed all of Europe. Even Qatar doesn’t have capacity at this moment as LNG shipping can never catch up to a pipeline.

3) Iran inflation is 40% yoy and more than half of the country is in poverty. Just because economy is “growing” this year is irrelevant. You have to look at the totality of the economy, not take one metric during one timeframe. Neither does shipping 1-1.5M bpd as that is not enough to turn around Iran’s economic fortunes. Iran was shipping that much during JCPOA and its economic situation was still deteriorating. Because JCPOA was a lie that the west never really honored.

4) Russia currency reserves is 500-600B, but you can ask Saudi Arabia (Yemen conflict) how fast that can disappear when you are in military conflicts. In case of Russia, defending your currency you can easily burn 50-100B at a time to “stabilize” your currency. Russia spent 6-10B in one month alone couple years ago to try to stabilize.

That is why Iran stopped defending the toman too much now because it was a ploy to make Iran burn its currency reserves and gold reserves. So either your people accept hardship or you lose your warchest. Cant have both.

Need to be unbiased here if you cannot be unbiased then healthy discussions are fruitless. 2007 Toman was 1.2 now is 28+. That is beyond normal currency inflation. Not entirely sanctions fault, a lot is economic mismanagement due to terrible economic policy and lack of innovation.


China is probably the only “non west” power that can withstand US and Western sanctions relatively well.

As for Russia, I don’t think the story is over just yet. You don’t move 190K troops to take two regions that were virtually under your control to begin with.


----------



## sha ah

Well Iran has the 17th largest economy in the world and it's growing steadily despite US sanctions. If Iran can do that then believe me Russia will be fine. They have sufficient currency/gold reserves and the vast majority of Russians support Putin's moves. 

Again Russia is too big to sanction, there will be severe bounce back effects for Germany and the EU in general if they try and impose serious sanctions. BTW where will the EU now get it's natural gas if not from Russia ? Pretty much Germany/EU MUST buy Russian gas more or less. Perhaps they can start to defer and work with alternative means but Russia will be the primary exporter for years to come regardless.

Anyways Putin has just acknowledged the independence of the two Russian breakaway republics in the Donbas. However right now the Ukrainian central government currency controls 2/3rd of the Donbas area. My guess is that Putin's next more will involve sending in Russian troops and demanding that Ukranians move out of the rest of Donbas. 






If they refuse they will be severely bombed into oblivion and annihilated and likely the rest of Russia's troops will launch a crippling, simultaneous invasion of Ukraine involving shock and awe style bombing strikes and then quickly tearing Ukraine apart into 3/4 or more pieces within a few days or weeks. Isolating the Ukrainian heartland into smaller pockets.

The goal of course will be to largely avoid urban fighting while wanting to surround every major city to make Ukraine accept terms. If they refuse even when they're surrounded, then Putin may very well turn off their power and gas and simply wait until they are ready to accept terms.

This is actually really silly from a geo strategic perspective. It's obvious that Ukraine has no chance to stand up to Russia and despite Zelensky begging, both the EU and NATO have staunchly said NO to Ukrainian entry into either block. So then what is the point ? 

Why is Ukraine even picking a fight and picking sides ? Why not simply avoid joining NATO and the EU, avoid angering Russia or the EU/NATO. Why doesn't Ukraine simply be pragmatic and extend closer ties to the EU while simultaneously trading with the emerging economies of Russia/China from the other side of the border ? 

The way I see this is that after being forced out of Afghanistan, the American military industrial complex and American defense contractors specifically now need a new war in order for them to secure more trillions from American taxpayers. 

Russia is the perfect boogeyman. What better way than by plotting a coup in Ukraine in 2015, bring neo Nazis to power. The first law they passed was to BAN the Russian language despite more than 1/3rd of Ukrainians being native speakers. Imagine if this happened even in Canada, with a coup and a subsequent declaration to ban French and French/Quebecois language rights. The French would immediately respond by holding referendums and declaring independence from Canada right ? 

It's so obvious, so then why ? Well these are the same people who funded, trained, supported Bin Laden in the 80's, Saddam and they gave him chemical weapons in the 80's and in Syria they supported, funded, trained the "moderate" rebels (head choppers) and now they sparked a coup in Ukraine while expanding NATO steadily eastwards towards Russia to essentially force Putin/Russia's hand in order to guarantee their security.

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Eisenhower knew exactly what was coming when he gave that speech about the military industrial complex but it's 1000x worse than anything that he ever could have imagined in his wildest nightmares.



TheImmortal said:


> 1) USD to Russian ruble was 24 in 2008 its over 80 now. That is a very sharp increase.
> 
> 2) US doesn’t have LNG capacity to feed all of Europe. Even Qatar doesn’t have capacity at this moment as LNG shipping can never catch up to a pipeline.
> 
> 3) Iran inflation is 40% yoy and more than half of the country is in poverty. Just because economy is “growing” this year is irrelevant. You have to look at the totality of the economy, not take one metric during one timeframe. Neither does shipping 1-1.5M bpd as that is not enough to turn around Iran’s economic fortunes. Iran was shipping that much during JCPOA and its economic situation was still deteriorating.
> 
> 4) Russia currency reserves is 500-600B, but you can ask Saudi Arabia (Yemen conflict) how fast that can disappear when you are in military conflicts. In case of Russia, defending your currency you can easily burn 50-100B at a time to “stabilize” your currency. Russia spent 6-10B in one month alone couple years ago to try to stabilize.
> 
> That is why Iran stopped defending the toman too much now because it was a ploy to make Iran burn its currency reserves and gold reserves. So either your people accept hardship or you lose your warchest. Cant have both.
> 
> Need to be unbiased here if you cannot be unbiased then healthy discussions are fruitless. 2007 Toman was 1.2 now is 28+. That is beyond normal currency inflation. Not entirely sanctions fault, a lot is economic mismanagement due to terrible economic policy and lack of innovation.
> 
> 
> China is probably the only “non west” power that can withstand US and Western sanctions relatively well.
> 
> As for Russia, I don’t think the story is over just yet. You don’t move 190K troops to take two regions that were virtually under your control to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Actually Putin support is at all time lows within Russia if you compare it to 2010 and 2005. The oligarchs will support him because it’s symbiotic relationship.
> 
> Russia ruble is being crushed and Russian economy hasn’t been stellar either.
> 
> The average man is short sighted and doesn’t care about the the “Great Power Games”. He cares about today and tommorrow. He cares about himself. Average citizen is quick to turn on his government when the going gets tough.
> 
> As for sanctions, Russia does rely on high tech imports for its oil/gas industry, semiconductor, etc.
> 
> As long as it can sell its oil and gas (to Europe) it will survive, but if US sanctions oil/gas then russia is Iran 2.0 waiting to happen.
> 
> I don’t think that will happen, Europe is still too reliant on Russian gas to be able to wean itself. And unlike Iran, Russia is a top 3 oil supplier in the world so sanction Russian oil will cause pain to the whole world. Whereas in case of Iran’s 1-2M barrels export was easily made up by Saudi’s overpumping alongside rest of OPEC.
> 
> But US can cause the Russian PEOPLE a lot of pain and that is it’s nefarious endgame in ALL sanctions schemes....to hurt the people of a country and break them down.


I should add one thing, Russia has enormous reserves of gold that they have been accumulating over the last 10 years probably in anticipation of this very moment. Theirs quite a major uptick and trend starting from 2014.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I should add one thing, Russia has enormous reserves of gold that they have been accumulating over the last 10 years probably in anticipation of this very moment. Theirs quite a major uptick and trend starting from 2014.



Means nothing if it’s not in the hands of the people.

Gold sitting in a vault doesn’t do much good. Wasting it to defend a currency that is in free fall is even worse idea.

500-600B dollars sounds like a lot, until you realize it needs to last at least 10 years. Which means that in reality, Russia shouldn’t spend more 50-70B a year from reserves to support its economy and its people from sanctions effects.

Again that’s not a whole a lot when you consider they spent 6B+ In one month to support the ruble years ago. Saudi Arabia was spending 15B+ per month for its Yemen war and was rapidly depleting its currency reserves.

Thus Putin could easily end up spending 20B+ a month if his Ukraine offensive turns into a full blown conquest of Kiyv.

So yes big currency reserves (and gold), but again that disappears fast when your supporting (sheltering) a nation from sanctions and funding a war effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

10 years ? Are you mad ? More like 2 weeks or a few months at the most. Believe me this won't take long. Putin is not going to try and occupy urban centers. His military will quickly cut off all the various parts of Ukraine from each other and surround all the major cities and border check points.

By then that stooge Zelensky will have already fled or will be captured and Putin can put him in the same cell as Navelny. Anyone who resists will be incinerated from the air by Putin's massive Armata of jets and drones. They will have to come to terms with the real situation on the ground.

As a last resort, Russians can cut off their heat and natural gas. However it won't come to that, believe me the Ukrainian people are not stupid. They will quickly recognize Russia's military superiority and conform to reasonable terms under a new treaty.













TheImmortal said:


> Means nothing if it’s not in the hands of the people.
> 
> Gold sitting in a vault doesn’t do much good. Wasting it to defend a currency that is in free fall is even worse idea.
> 
> 500-600B dollars sounds like a lot, until you realize it needs to last at least 10 years. Which means that in reality, Russia shouldn’t spend more 50-70B a year from reserves to support its economy and its people from sanctions effects.
> 
> Again that’s not a whole a lot when you consider they spent 6B+ In one month to support the ruble years ago. Saudi Arabia was spending 15B+ per month for its Yemen war and was rapidly depleting its currency reserves.
> 
> Thus Putin could easily end up spending 20B+ a month if his Ukraine offensive turns into a full blown conquest of Kiyv.
> 
> So yes big currency reserves (and gold), but again that disappears fast when your supporting (sheltering) a nation from sanctions and funding a war effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

I don’t think Ukraine will be Yemen or Afghanistan and the war will last 10 years. Westerners like to think like that.

Ukraine is not Yemen more like Serbia.


----------



## aryobarzan

Weaponizing dollar (SWIFT) and weaponizing Trade (Sanctions)..US has overplayed her hand..World has taken note of being blackmailed by the US.....New Economic system will evolve..IF Iran could survive and defeat those weapons so will Russia...and so will China (next on the list)

Watch Dr Zhivago movie..Russia can endure a lot..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> 10 years ? Are you mad ?






Shawnee said:


> I don’t think Ukraine will be Yemen or Afghanistan and the war will last 10 years. Westerners like to think like that.
> 
> Ukraine is not Yemen more like Serbia.



Seems reading comprehension is neither of your guys’ strong suit. I ment 10 years in the context of sanctions staying in place, not a war lasting 10 years. The central bank must assume sanctions will last. When the West slaps on sanctions, they RARELY remove them and find other “pretexts” to slap more on. 

Just ask Iran.

Iran went from selling its oil freely for 30 years to now needing quarterly permission slips from “marg Ba Emrika” to even sell a paltry 1-1.5M BPD to countries around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Means nothing if it’s not in the hands of the people.
> 
> Gold sitting in a vault doesn’t do much good. Wasting it to defend a currency that is in free fall is even worse idea.
> 
> 500-600B dollars sounds like a lot, until you realize it needs to last at least 10 years. Which means that in reality, Russia shouldn’t spend more 50-70B a year from reserves to support its economy and its people from sanctions effects.
> 
> Again that’s not a whole a lot when you consider they spent 6B+ In one month to support the ruble years ago. Saudi Arabia was spending 15B+ per month for its Yemen war and was rapidly depleting its currency reserves.
> 
> Thus Putin could easily end up spending 20B+ a month if his Ukraine offensive turns into a full blown conquest of Kiyv.
> 
> So yes big currency reserves (and gold), but again that disappears fast when your supporting (sheltering) a nation from sanctions and funding a war effort.


I'm aware of the consumption rates

My point is that their reserves play an important role in making very big decisions, and it's reserve size to me indicates they can weather some storms for a few years at which point they may have already agreed to a settlement with NATO + Ukraine. Their is a co-dependency here between Russia and Europe that does not exist with Iran. So I certainly see incentive in removing imposed sanction if a settlement is made. If they had not done this since 2014, the western nations would have to deal with far less resilience in the negotiation phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496190117840670725

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496190123788099587

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496190117840670725
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496190123788099587



More sanctions on Russia, might be just the incentive required to sell Su-35's to Iran.

Billions of dollars deal on modernization of aircraft, helicopters, transport aircraft and civilian helicopters.
Maybe that is just empty talk though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> More sanctions on Russia, might be just the incentive required to sell Su-35's to Iran.


OH SHT! this some creative thinking i like it, and its possible. Look, i dont mean to sound like a traitor or anytihng, but in my heart, i'm more worried about what these world crisis like Ukraine will do to the US economy, because US took damage from the China trade war under Trump, so i;m worried that people will think US will come out so financially ok after sanctioning Russia, but obv US sanctions are beginning to backfire on the US, they are obv not helping the USD grow stronger IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496190117840670725
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496190123788099587


good info



925boy said:


> but obv US sanctions are beginning to backfire on the US, they are obv not helping the USD grow stronger IMO.



US posted it’s highest GDP growth rate in more than 30 years.

Until you have an alternative to the dollar led global financial system that has been in place since end of WW2 the US isn’t going anywhere and can wield the sanctions arm as long as most nations depend on the dollar.

Right now Dollar and Euro (and maybe British Pound) are what the global financial (banking) system relies on. Consequently those 3 major currencies belong to very strong allies.

The thing with empires is, once they past their peak (highest moment in their history) collapse could take decades or even hundreds of years.

Predicting when a empire because irrelevant is like predicting the end of the world. Man has been doing the later since 10,000 years ago.


----------



## aryobarzan

MY morning thoughts:
Some Interesting notes about Iran's economy, sanctions and unintended consequences:

1- Trump reduced Iran's $50 per barrel oil sales to minimum...Now Iran is selling those barrels at *$92 *dollars per barrel.. Iran's Gas..now everyone needs it!

2- US sanctions forced Iranians to work hard and build everything in-house..the result was higher GDP and that made Iran *NO 17* world economy with only 85 million population.

3- Iran used to assemble or buy everything from cars to fridges to military equipment..thanks to the sanctions now Iran designs and builds all of those and has become a military giant  and a nuclear capable country

I follow all of the above domains close and if this trend continues and knowing Iran's potential (resource superpower) we are just at the start of climbing up and my prediction is that Iran will be one of the *TOP 10 economies of the world in a decade*...mark my words for it...now back to work making threads..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> MY morning thoughts:
> Some Interesting notes about Iran's economy, sanctions and unintended consequences:
> 
> 1- Trump reduced Iran's $50 per barrel oil sales to minimum...Now Iran is selling those barrels at *$92 *dollars per barrel.. Iran's Gas..now everyone needs it!
> 
> 2- US sanctions forced Iranians to work hard and build everything in-house..the result was higher GDP and that made Iran *NO 17* world economy with only 85 million population.
> 
> 3- Iran used to assemble or buy everything from cars to fridges to military equipment..thanks to the sanctions now Iran designs and builds all of those and has become a military giant  and a nuclear capable country
> 
> I follow all of the above domains close and if this trend continues and knowing Iran's potential (resource superpower) we are just at the start of climbing up and my prediction is that Iran will be one of the *TOP 10 economies of the world in a decade*...mark my words for it.


Well, Iran is the world's 17th most populous country. So, being 17th in nominal GDP is not really something exceptional for a country of our size and our mineral and human resources. Also, we all have agreed before that Iran's PPP GDP presents a more accurate picture of our economy due to the large gap between the official exchange rate and the exchange rate used in unofficial markets, which remains volatile and unpredictable.

Nevertheless, there were similar predictions about Iran when Ahmadinejad was in power. Back then Iran was showing rapid progress in science and technology and huge national projects were in progress. 10 years later, most of those predictions turned out to be false because the Rouhani administration decided to take a different path and sanctions did have an impact on our progress. As long as there is no master plan for running the country, Iran will not become a global power. We will remain a regional power even in worst case scenarios, but this status will continue to be challenged by countries like Turkey and Saudi Arabia and power projection outside of the Middle East or entering top 10 economies of the world will be out of reach for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> Well, Iran is the world's 17th most populous country. So, being 17th in nominal GDP is not really something exceptional for a country of our size and our mineral and human resources. Also, we all have agreed before that Iran's PPP GDP presents a more accurate picture of our economy due to the large gap between the official exchange rate and the exchange rate used in unofficial markets, which remains volatile and unpredictable.
> 
> Nevertheless, there were similar predictions about Iran when Ahmadinejad was in power. Back then Iran was showing rapid progress in science and technology and huge national projects were in progress. 10 years later, most of those predictions turned out to be false because the Rouhani administration decided to take a different path and sanctions did have an impact on our progress. As long as there is no master plan for running the country, Iran will not become a global power. We will remain a regional power even in worst case scenarios, but this status will continue to be challenged by countries like Turkey and Saudi Arabia and power projection outside of the Middle East or entering top 10 economies of the world will be out of reach for the foreseeable future.


Well as you know I do not argue with other people's views after all it is all opinions ..but hopfully we both will be around to see the results..in the next 10 years

And by the way there is a "Master Plan"..it calls for Iran to be top 10 in the next 40 years..I predict it will happen sooner seeing how the geo-political scene is shifting so fast...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Well as you know I do not argue with other people's views after all it is all opinions ..but hopfully we both will be around to see the results..in the next 10 years
> 
> And by the way there is a "Master Plan"..it calls for Iran to be top 10 in the next 40 years..I predict it will happen sooner seeing how the geo-political scene is shifting so fast...


Yeah, yeah. There's a development plan but we don't move in the direction that can fulfill it. Look at nuclear electricity production for example. After 20 years, we have only one reactor at Bushehr that its nominal output is 1000 megawatts. It's just minuscule compared to what it should be.

I mean look at the 5th development plan and see how much we are behind our scheduled plans. Let alone 6th development plan.


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> Yeah, yeah. There's a development plan but we don't move in the direction that can fulfill it. Look at nuclear electricity production for example. After 20 years, we have only one reactor at Bushehr that its nominal output is 1000 megawatts. It's just minuscule compared to what it should be.
> 
> I mean look at the 5th development plan and see how much we are behind our scheduled plans. Let alone 6th development plan.


Granted things slipped during the F*king Rohanni's 8 years wasted..but we are back..I look at Raisi performance and this guy means business..

By the way..about Electrical power which I discovered lately.. Iran's Electricity "Capacity" is 90 Giga Watts..Iran's Current electricity output is 60 Giga Watts (10 Gig short of what is needed) Busher is 1 giga watts UAE korean new reactor are 1.4 Giga watts each. 

Capacity @ 90 GW is high but production at 60 GW is short ..the reason..my guess..low water behind dams that generate power and natural gas shortage !!

As per Raisi..Iran will become electricity king in the region and I think with having MAPNA it will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Granted things slipped during the F*king Rohanni's 8 years wasted..but we are back..I look at Raisi performance and this guy means business..
> 
> By the way..about Electrical power which I discovered lately.. Iran's Electricity "Capacity" is 90 Giga Watts..Iran's Current electricity output is 60 Giga Watts (10 Gig short of what is needed) Busher is 1 giga watts UAE korean new reactor are 1.4 Giga watts each.
> 
> Capacity @ 90 GW is high but production at 60 GW is short ..the reason..my guess..low water behind dams that generate power and natural gas shortage !!
> 
> As per Raisi..Iran will become electricity king in the region and I think with having MAPNA it will happen.


When I talk about master plans, you can look at what the Shah wanted for the nuclear industry. Granted, Iran wasn't an independent country back then (and even today we are not as independent as you people here like to claim), but you can see what I mean by a master plan:

The Shah wanted to produce 23 gigawatts of electricity using nuclear energy in 2 decades. He purchased 10% of Eurodif to provide 270 tonnes of enriched uranium for our nuclear reactors annually. He purchased Tehran Research Reactor and signed a contract with MIT to train our nuclear engineers and scientists.

This is what you call a master plan. Iran currently operates only one reactor at Bushehr. It was completed 30 years after the revolution. 2 other reactors are planned and one of them is under construction now and it is to be completed in 2023 but seems to be behind schedule. Our enrichment capacity is not enough even for running this single nuclear reactor for just 1 year and if Russians for whatever reason stop providing us with the enriched uranium, we won't be able to operate even the current reactor at Bushehr on our own. No country in the world would accept to sell enriched uranium to us if the Chinese and the Russians don't do it.

One of the issues that has not been even discussed in nuclear negotiations with the west is our share of Eurodif. I am surprised that nobody talks about it.

Now that's a master plan. You know your goal. You know your needs. You have planned carefully to satisfy your needs and you have access to all major players in the market. I have said it before and I repeat it again: Iran's nuclear program in its present form is an embarrassment if it is not used for nuclear weapons. If the IRI does not want to build nukes, our civilian program is nothing short of treason in its present form, which hasn't changed much since 2006.

If you want to look at our neighbors, look at the UAE. They will soon produce 5.4 Gigawatts of nuclear energy and we'll be stuck at just 2 Gigawatts, assuming that the second reactor at Bushehr connects to the national grid as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> good info
> 
> 
> 
> US posted it’s highest GDP growth rate in more than 30 years.


while also maintaing the largest debt on record, debt to GDP ratio is over 100%, and you and i know US is too broke to pay it all back. US isnt in a healthy situation economically.


TheImmortal said:


> Until you have an alternative to the dollar led global financial system that has been in place since end of WW2 the US isn’t going anywhere and can wield the sanctions arm as long as most nations depend on the dollar.


We do - other national currencies and cryptos, you're talking like we're in 1999. US dollar is inherently weak, and its showing its worth, sorry worthlessness these days via inflation records USD IS NOT HEALTHY!


TheImmortal said:


> Right now Dollar and Euro (and maybe British Pound) are what the global financial (banking) system relies on. Consequently those 3 major currencies belong to very strong allies.


Lol...global financial banks are using more yuan, more national reserves hold more yuan, local currencies are being increased, yo're oversimplifying hold of USD, even Russia has dumped most USD and China buys less US treasuries, are you in denial that China has hanged the global commerce game? CUZ IT HAS! CHina is alreay richer than US, thats why US has over $30bn monthly trade deficit with China - we need CHina more than they need us, that must've changed the world already, if you're realistic that is.


TheImmortal said:


> The thing with empires is, once they past their peak (highest moment in their history) collapse could take decades or even hundreds of years.


US collapse wont take any 100s of years. give it 10 years. US FOR CRIST SAKES HAD AN INSURRECTION!!! we lmost lost our gov less than 2 years ago....i think you're info is outdated, not a personal attack. things are way different today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

Iran, Qatar sign major agreements on Raisi’s Doha trip


Deals signed between the two countries range from trade and diplomatic cooperation to sport and culture.




www.aljazeera.com





Sorry if already posted


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> When I talk about master plans, you can look at what the Shah wanted for the nuclear industry. Granted, Iran wasn't an independent country back then (and even today we are not as independent as you people here like to claim), but you can see what I mean by a master plan:
> 
> The Shah wanted to produce 23 gigawatts of electricity using nuclear energy in 2 decades. He purchased 10% of Eurodif to provide 270 tonnes of enriched uranium for our nuclear reactors annually. He purchased Tehran Research Reactor and signed a contract with MIT to train our nuclear engineers and scientists.
> 
> This is what you call a master plan. Iran currently operates only one reactor at Bushehr. It was completed 30 years after the revolution. 2 other reactors are planned and one of them is under construction now and it is to be completed in 2023 but seems to be behind schedule. Our enrichment capacity is not enough even for running this single nuclear reactor for just 1 year and if Russians for whatever reason stop providing us with the enriched uranium, we won't be able to operate even the current reactor at Bushehr on our own. No country in the world would accept to sell enriched uranium to us if the Chinese and the Russians don't do it.
> 
> One of the issues that has not been even discussed in nuclear negotiations with the west is our share of Eurodif. I am surprised that nobody talks about it.
> 
> Now that's a master plan. You know your goal. You know your needs. You have planned carefully to satisfy your needs and you have access to all major players in the market. I have said it before and I repeat it again: Iran's nuclear program in its present form is an embarrassment if it is not used for nuclear weapons. If the IRI does not want to build nukes, our civilian program is nothing short of treason in its present form, which hasn't changed much since 2006.
> 
> If you want to look at our neighbors, look at the UAE. They will soon produce 5.4 Gigawatts of nuclear energy and we'll be stuck at just 2 Gigawatts, assuming that the second reactor at Bushehr connects to the national grid as planned.



You asked for Master plan...Raisi knew you would ask for it..lol

_I guess Iran's civilian nuclear industry will be busy building some of the reactors and manufacturing nuclear fuel for these plants . Those IR6 centrifuges will be very busy !!_

*Iran building up to 20 Nuclear power plants*

Iran has said it wants to build a network of nuclear power plants with a capacity of 20,000 megawatts to enable it to export more of its bountiful oil and gas.(Note the current Bushehr reactor generates 1000 megawatts).
17,000 megawatts already approved for next year budget.







_See the full report on "Iran infrastructure" thread._
*Iran to use her own nuclear fuel in Bushehr nuclear power plants*.
TEHRAN— Mohammad Eslami, the director of Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI), has told Sputnik that his country can create nuclear fuel on its own and will soon begin using it at the Bushehr nuclear power plant.





Self-sufficient Iran plans to power nuclear plants​TEHRAN— Mohammad Eslami, the director of Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI), has told Sputnik that his country can create nuclear fuel on its own and will soon begin using it at the Bushehr nuclear power plant.
www.tehrantimes.com

Never wrestle with pigs. You both get dirty and the pig likes it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> _I guess Iran's civilian nuclear industry will be busy building some of the reactors and manufacturing nuclear fuel for these plants . Those IR6 centrifuges will be very busy !!_
> 
> *Iran building up to 20 Nuclear power plants*
> 
> Iran has said it wants to build a network of nuclear power plants with a capacity of 20,000 megawatts to enable it to export more of its bountiful oil and gas.(Note the current Bushehr reactor generates 1000 megawatts).
> 17,000 megawatts already approved for next year budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _See the full report on "Iran infrastructure" thread._


Yeah, except that it's never going to happen. IR-6 or IR-8 is completely irrelevant here. Wet dreams do not count as a "master plan".

Do you know what Iran needs to achieve to provide fuel for 20 nuclear reactors? Well, allow me to tell you.

Iran needs at least 2,000,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year to provide enough fuel for 20 nuclear reactors with similar nominal capacity of the Bushehr reactor. Yes, you read it correctly. 2 millions! And then there's the issue of our uranium resources and mining as well.

Do you know what Iran's current capacity is? Somewhere close to 10,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year and Iran is right at this moment negotiating with P5+1 over this very negligible enrichment program in exchange for a temporary lift of US unilateral sanctions which may last only 2 years until Trump wins the presidential election again!

Do you see the problem now? Iran is negotiating over *0.5%* of what it actually needs to independently operate 20 nuclear reactors. If P5+1 does not allow Iran to have even 0.5% of what it needs for its development plans, do you think they will leave Iran alone and let us have 2 million SWU UF6 Kg/year? I remind you that the JCPOA restricts us to even much less than this. So, if Iran actually returns to JCPOA restrictions, we will be restricted to about *0.25%* of what we need.

No country in the world that is not already a nuclear-armed state can reach that capacity because then the breakout time will be so short that you cannot prevent that country from going nuclear at will.

So, back to my original statement, Iran needs a master plan. We need to know what we want to do with our nuclear program. Our today's nuclear program in its present form is an embarrassment and possibly the largest waste of resources in our modern history unless it leads to powerful nukes in the order of 100 kilotons or megatons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> Yeah, except that it's never going to happen. IR-6 or IR-8 is completely irrelevant here.
> 
> Do you know what Iran needs to achieve to provide fuel for 20 nuclear reactors?
> Well, let me tell you.
> 
> Iran needs at least 2,000,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year to provide enough fuel for 20 nuclear reactors with similar nominal capacity of the Bushehr reactor. Yes, you read it correctly. 2 million! And then there's the issue of our uranium resources and mining as well.
> 
> Do you know what Iran's current capacity is? Somewhere close to 10,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year and Iran is right at this moment negotiating with P5+1 over this very negligible enrichment program in exchange for a temporary lift of US unilateral sanctions.
> 
> Do you see the problem now? Iran is negotiating over *0.5%* of what it actually needs to independently operate 20 nuclear reactors. If P5+1 does not allow Iran to have even 0.5% of what it needs for its development plans, do you think they will leave Iran alone and let us have 2 million SWU UF6 Kg/year? I remind you that the JCPOA restricts us to even much less than this. So, if Iran actually returns to JCPOA restrictions, we will be restricted to about 0.25% of what we need.
> 
> No country in the world that is not already a nuclear-armed state can reach that capacity because then the breakout time will be so small that you cannot prevent that country from going nuclear at will.
> 
> So, back to my original statement, Iran needs a master plan. We need to know what we want to do with our nuclear program. Our today's nuclear program in its present form is an embarrassment and possibly the largest waste of resources in our modern history unless it leads to powerful nukes in the order of 100 kilotons or megatons.


Lets hope we get the nukes and will expand the nuclear industry to make all the fuel...a good marching order for the nation...Give poor man Raisi more time..only been in office 6 months...He has to clean up Rouhani mess and advance the country also..not an easy task..be positive...Rome was not built over nite...on that note,,I have to go walk my dog..it is freaking cold in here but the dog has demands..lol


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Lets hope we get the nukes and will expand the nuclear industry to make all the fuel...a good marching order for the nation...Give poor man Raisi more time..only been in office 6 months...He has to clean up Rouhani mess and advance the country also..not an easy task..be positive...Rome was not built over nite...on that note,,I have to go walk my dog..it is freaking cold in here but the dog has demands..lol


Well, rumors from Vienna leave little room for hope. It seems that the deal is going to be restored and even if the US gives legal guarantees to Iran (which they refuse to do so), the mechanisms of international law make it impossible for Iran to enforce those guarantees and demand its rights. I mean legally speaking, what could you do to a country that holds veto power in the UNSC?

And we all know that Trump has a high chance of winning the 2024 presidential election. Time is running out fast and Raeesi needs to hurry up. Even the parliament is not that happy with the Vienna negotiations and we have witnessed no progress regarding the Arak heavy water reactor since August. That is a violation of the parliament's last year resolution. The same applies to Iran's space program. We all anticipated a satellite launch in Bahman but nothing happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

From what I've read, the terms of the new agreement will include more stringent verification measures for both sides, to make sure both sides are strictly abiding by the terms of the deal to the letter. Supposedly, also as part of the terms, if any future US administration violates the deal, Iran will be legally allowed to enrich Uranium up to 60% purity. 

In my opinion, Iran needs to quickly digitize and encrypt their currency. After that Iran needs to establish some sort of external banking institution that transfers funds using Iran's SWIFT equivalent, SEPAM and establish branches in key locations, predominantly focusing on Europe / Asia. 

These intra-Iran-EU-Asian financial institutions should be established after the deal as another safety net for Iran, so that medium and smaller institutions trading with Iran will feel secure regardless of what any future US president wants to do.



QWECXZ said:


> Well, rumors from Vienna leave little room for hope. It seems that the deal is going to be restored and even if the US gives legal guarantees to Iran (which they refuse to do so), the mechanisms of international law make it impossible for Iran to enforce those guarantees and demand its rights. I mean legally speaking, what could you do to a country that holds veto power in the UNSC?
> 
> And we all know that Trump have a high chance of winning the 2024 presidential election. Time is running out fast and Raeesi needs to hurry up. Even the parliament is not that happy with the Vienna negotiations and we have witnessed no progress regarding the Arak heavy water reactor since August. That is a violation of the parliament's last year resolution. The same applies to Iran's space program. We all anticipated a satellite launch in Bahman but nothing happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@


Shawnee said:


> اینها همه نوسان ه و قابل استفاده
> من دارم دوباره کمکم در این ترس وارد میشم
> اما ترس هنوز زیاد نیست
> 
> اگر در نظرت قیمت عادلانه بیت کوین کمه باید اصلا وارد نشی
> چون میشه پانزی اسکم
> 
> مهم نیست کف کجاست و امسال چی میشه
> مهم چند سال دیگه است
> 
> اگر اصلا نخری و بگی پایینتر میاد اصلا وارد بازار نمیشی
> 
> نمیشه گفت کف دقیق کجاست باید میانگین اضافه کرد



Oil is going towards 115, Nasdaq will suffer and if BTC follows it then you may get 25-29 k.

Drive is weak.







Left shoulder in the make

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Market could not handle feds plus Ukraine

Macro trend is still very bullish

I think resolution in 3 months depending on Russia and not feds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> From what I've read, the terms of the new agreement will include more stringent verification measures for both sides, to make sure both sides are strictly abiding by the terms of the deal to the letter. Supposedly, also as part of the terms, if any future US administration violates the deal, Iran will be legally allowed to enrich Uranium up to 60% purity.
> 
> In my opinion, Iran needs to quickly digitize and encrypt their currency. After that Iran needs to establish some sort of external banking institution that transfers funds using Iran's SWIFT equivalent, SEPAM and establish branches in key locations, predominantly focusing on Europe / Asia.
> 
> These intra-Iran-EU-Asian financial institutions should be established after the deal as another safety net for Iran, so that medium and smaller institutions trading with Iran will feel secure regardless of what any future US president wants to do.


Indeed. The key point is that Iran needs to build its own banking system and integrate it with Russia, China, Venezuela, Cuba, Syria, Yemen, Lebanon, you name it. However, this hugely depends on the willingness of the aforementioned countries to join this network. The Ukraine-Russia standoff is like a once in a lifetime opportunity for Iran to benefit from a Russia that is hostile to the West. If the Westerners go ahead with their plans to strangle the Russian economy, this could become a reality. However, I think they will throw Ukraine under the bus and call it a day.

The 60% enrichment is not a good strategy. In short term, it is a good strategy and it did send a signal to other parties. But in long term, it can in fact turn into a burden for Iran. I mean if Iran doesn't intend to build nukes, what good is 60%-enriched uranium for us? What civilian application can Iran find for 60% enriched uranium? Nuclear submarines? We'e not there yet and Ali Akbar Salehi said that we'll probably not get there until 2030. So, what could we do with our stockpile of 60% enriched uranium? Well, nothing. If the JCPOA gets restored, we'll have to dilute it down to 3.5% which means that huge money will be flushed down the toilet. Even if the JCPOA doesn't get restored but we don't want to build nukes, it's still money wasted on something useless because at best, we'll have to dilute it down to 20%. So, we spent money on an energy intensive process that has to be reverted unless we want to produce nukes.

However, if we instead enrich uranium to 20%, we can stockpile it and not only reduce our breakout time greatly, but we can later use it for production of medical isotopes at the Tehran Research Reactor. The difference between 20% and 60% for reducing the breakout time is not much to justify its huge energy and political costs.

Again, Iran needs a master plan to know what it wants to do with its nuclear program. Do we want a civilian program? Fine. Then we need to ramp up uranium enrichment and forget about the JCPOA completely because the JCPOA directly targets our independence to produce the nuclear fuel required for our development plans. Do we want a nuclear weapons program? Fine, then we need to leave the NPT and build the bomb and start working on miniaturization and thermonuclear weapons and return at the negotiating table only to give guarantees that we won't build more nukes or more powerful nukes and we won't share our knowledge or weapons with others. Either way, the decision makers have to make a really tough decision soon or else, we'll remain confused and stuck in a situation that wastes our resources for achieving nothing.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Putin ready to "DE-COMMUNIZE" Ukraine. Putin states that the boundaries of modern Ukraine were created by Vladimir Lenin. He states that this can be confirmed by inspecting various documents in historically relevant archives.

He goes on to say that despite the Bolsheviks handing over large chunks of land to Ukraine, the Ukrainians today are ungrateful and want to tear down Lenin's statues. Putin says "Why stop half way ?" in regards to "DE-Communization" Putin concludes that he will show Ukraine what real de-Communization looks like.

My guess is that Putin, after moving troops into the 1/3rd of Donbas currently controlled by pro-Russian separatists, will then go ahead and take the rest of the 2/3rds of Donbas currently in the hands of Ukraine's central government. Putin has already warned the Ukrainian government to cease shelling and fighting.

I'm not sure if Putin will actually try and occupy all of Ukraine, including Kiev. I believe that he will take this one step at a time and react based on results on the ground, which is the most pragmatic-prudent way to move forward on this matter for Russia. Basically the liquidation of Ukraine as a sovereign nation state is a very real prospect going forward.

So what are Russia/Putin's goals in this conflict going forward ?

1) Take back all majority Russian speaking areas (Crimea/Donbas) and integrate them into mother Russia.

2) Eliminate any perceived threats in Ukraine (direct or otherwise) to Russia.

a) This includes the potential for Ukraine to join NATO, which will now become impossible since NATO will never bring any nation with unresolved border/territorial issues into the fold. This is what happened to Georgia.

b) This also includes NATO providing Ukraine with weapons and training in order to counter Russia. The question is, how will Russia move forward in this regard ? Will Russia target Ukrainian weapons stockpiles provided by NATO ? Will Russia target specific Ukrainian military sites in order to cripple or significantly weaken the Ukrainian military so that it cannot threaten Russia in the future ?

Also could these Russian actions in Ukraine, which could include limited military operations, be perceived as a humiliating defeat and then lead to protests in Ukraine which then might ultimately lead to a new government being formed perhaps more friendly towards Russia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> while also maintaing the largest debt on record, debt to GDP ratio is over 100%, and you and i know US is too broke to pay it all back. US isnt in a healthy situation economically.
> 
> We do - other national currencies and cryptos, you're talking like we're in 1999. US dollar is inherently weak, and its showing its worth, sorry worthlessness these days via inflation records USD IS NOT HEALTHY!
> 
> Lol...global financial banks are using more yuan, more national reserves hold more yuan, local currencies are being increased, yo're oversimplifying hold of USD, even Russia has dumped most USD and China buys less US treasuries, are you in denial that China has hanged the global commerce game? CUZ IT HAS! CHina is alreay richer than US, thats why US has over $30bn monthly trade deficit with China - we need CHina more than they need us, that must've changed the world already, if you're realistic that is.
> 
> US collapse wont take any 100s of years. give it 10 years. US FOR CRIST SAKES HAD AN INSURRECTION!!! we lmost lost our gov less than 2 years ago....i think you're info is outdated, not a personal attack. things are way different today.



1) US debt is largely owed to itself. As long as dollar dominates the world the debt can gets kicked down the road. China also has a growing debt problem and private debt problem (shadow lending and Evergrande ring a bell?), but of course you don’t mention that.

2) crypto is still in its infancy and way to volatile to be a reserve currency. Even stablecoins are in their infancy.

3) you don’t post facts, you post twisted opinions borderlining on propaganda regarding FX reserves. Here are the facts:

2020 FX reserves






China isn’t even CLOSE to being a significant reserve currency of banks (making up less than 2%). *Where’s as USD-EURO-GBP-Yen alliance makes up over 92% of FX reserve currency around the world*

4) US insurrection was mostly a riot that got out of hand. US was under zero risk of a coup from Trump. The US Generals would never back Trump and were actually under orders to ignore anything he said and he would have been arrested if he tried to stage a coup and not transfer power in January.

You are going to need a lot more than a few thousand deranged mentally unstable rioters to overthrow the government that has backing of police force and national guard. US collapsing in 10 years is nonsense propaganda. If Assad can survive a jihadi world invasion and Iran can survive the green revolution then US can survive a riot.

People forget how volatile US politics and society was from 1900-1990.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

You're right but it's ALOT easier and faster to go from 60% to 90% than it is from 2.5% to 90%. Iran will also be able to build dozens of nuclear power plants legally according to international law. US will lose any credibility left on the international stage regarding this issue. It's still better than nothing, alot better. If this deal goes through we will likely see Iran's economy boom for a few years. 

People say that Iran is not a democracy and it's not according to western liberal standards. However it is some sort of democracy blended with religion. Think about it, in Iran the vast majority seem to want to return to the nuclear deal and despite Raisi himself having severe reservations regarding this issue, he still wants to go ahead with rejoining the deal. Why ? Well because that is what the majority in Iran want and the government has to be atleast somewhat responsive to the peoples needs and desires.

I just hope that this time, they're actually prepared when the US leaves. I believe they should be, but they really can't just establish ties with the west where western companies have all the leverage. That doesn't make any sense. 

If western corporations want to come into Iran and profit in Iran, their stance regarding potential US sanctions needs to be made clear and Iran needs an extremely comprehensive contingency plan regarding the steps that must be taken by both sides should another issue arise. This problem that we're seeing now with these Korean funds should have never gotten this far.

Companies that want to come into Iran, they must imo put down some sort of safety net deposit or give Iran some kind of guarantee/benefit, so that if they leave in a few years time, Iran will have received some sort of net reward from this transaction and won't just be left in the bitter cold with empty hands.



QWECXZ said:


> Indeed. The key point is that Iran needs to build its own banking system and integrate it with Russia, China, Venezuela, Cuba, Syria, Yemen, Lebanon, you name it. However, this hugely depends on the willingness of the aforementioned countries to join this network. The Ukraine-Russia standoff is like a once in a lifetime opportunity for Iran to benefit from a Russia that is hostile to the West. If the Westerners go ahead with their plans to strangle the Russian economy, this could become a reality. However, I think they will throw Ukraine under the bus and call it a day.
> 
> The 60% enrichment is not a good strategy. In short term, it is a good strategy and it did send a signal to other parties. But in long term, it can in fact turn into a burden for Iran. I mean if Iran doesn't intend to build nukes, what good is 60%-enriched uranium for us? What civilian application can Iran find for 60% enriched uranium? Nuclear submarines? We'e not there yet and Ali Akbar Salehi said that we'll probably not get there until 2030. So, what could we do with our stockpile of 60% enriched uranium? Well, nothing. If the JCPOA gets restored, we'll have to dilute it down to 3.5% which means that huge money will be flushed down the toilet. Even if the JCPOA doesn't get restored but we don't want to build nukes, it's still money wasted on something useless because at best, we'll have to dilute it down to 20%. So, we spent money on an energy intensive process that has to be reverted unless we want to produce nukes.
> 
> However, if we instead enrich uranium to 20%, we can stockpile it and not only reduce our breakout time greatly, but we can later use it for production of medical isotopes at the Tehran Research Reactor. The difference between 20% and 60% for reducing the breakout time is not much to justify its huge energy and political costs.
> 
> Again, Iran needs a master plan to know what it wants to do with its nuclear program. Do we want a civilian program? Fine. Then we need to ramp up uranium enrichment and forget about the JCPOA completely because the JCPOA directly targets our independence to produce the nuclear fuel required for our development plans. Do we want a nuclear weapons program? Fine, then we need to leave the NPT and build the bomb and start working on miniaturization and thermonuclear weapons and return at the negotiating table only to give guarantees that we won't build more nukes or more powerful nukes and we won't share our knowledge or weapons with others. Either way, the decision makers have to make a really tough decision soon or else, we'll remain confused and stuck in a situation that wastes our resources for achieving nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> You're right but it's ALOT easier and faster to go from 60% to 90% than it is from 2.5% to 90%. Iran will also be able to build dozens of nuclear power plants legally according to international law. US will lose any credibility left on the international stage regarding this issue. It's still better than nothing, alot better. If this deal goes through we will likely see Iran's economy boom for a few years.
> 
> People say that Iran is not a democracy and it's not according to western liberal standards. However it is some sort of democracy blended with religion. Think about it, in Iran the vast majority seem to want to return to the nuclear deal and despite Raisi himself having severe reservations regarding this issue, he still wants to go ahead with rejoining the deal. Why ? Well because that is what the majority in Iran want and the government has to be atleast somewhat responsive to the peoples needs and desires.
> 
> I just hope that this time, they're actually prepared when the US leaves. I believe they should be, but they really can't just establish ties with the west where western companies have all the leverage. That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> If western corporations want to come into Iran and profit in Iran, their stance regarding potential US sanctions needs to be made clear and Iran needs an extremely comprehensive contingency plan regarding the steps that must be taken by both sides should another issue arise. This problem that we're seeing now with these Korean funds should have never gotten this far.
> 
> Companies that want to come into Iran, they must imo put down some sort of safety net deposit or give Iran some kind of guarantee/benefit, so that if they leave in a few years time, Iran will have received some sort of net reward from this transaction and won't just be left in the bitter cold with empty hands.


Yes, there's a significant gap for going from 3.5% to 60%. I mean if your end goal is 90% enrichment, at 3.5% you have already passed about 60% of the path to 90% enrichment. At 20%, you have passed about 84% of the path. At 60%, you have passed almost 95% of the path. The point is that we are assuming that the end goal is stockpiling enough fissile material for nuclear bombs. As per Khamenei, and current public evidence and the ongoing negotiations with P5+1, this doesn't seem to be the case. So, we're back to my original point that this extra 11% is not really worth it if Iran does not intend to go overtly nuclear. We'll have to dilute it down or send it abroad. It can be used as a leverage in negotiations for a short period, but if negotiations are extended for a long time, it will lose its value and will become a burden. 60% enrichment is useful only if there's a credible threat that Iran will go nuclear if they do not stop their unlawful sanctions. Unfortunately, there are people in the system who go completely against logic and science and come up with really stupid stuff like Iran does not need this, Iran does not need that. The truth is that Iran's nuclear program at its existing state is extremely damaging for Iran's short-term and long-term interests and we need to get out of this situation fast and as soon as possible. I personally suggest that Iran chooses the same path that Pakistan chose, but the political willingness doesn't seem to be there.

Honestly, if they decide to disassemble the centrifuges or send our enriched uranium abroad, it will be a huge disappointment. Returning to the JCPOA can set back Iran's nuclear program for another 10 years.

When the JCPOA was signed years ago, I always argued that Iran's nuclear program was set back for about 10 years. As of today in 2022, I have been proven to be correct. If they start to disassemble IR-2m, IR-4 and IR-6 centrifuges and send our excess of uranium and heavy water abroad, you can say goodbye to even this insignificant nuclear program for at least another 5 years, assuming that Raeesi has a different mindset than Rouhani.

The danger is real unfortunately. I do not think it is because of public demand. Public demand is ignored easily when it comes to other matters like compulsory hijab, allowing women to enter sports stadiums, or even recently the internet! So, it's not really about public demand. It is about a particular part of the regime that prefers to maintain good relations with world powers to ensure their own safety over our national interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495011037057368064
> IRGC UAV base targeted in Khermanshah
> 
> Need some short range air defenses to be deployed against these small suicide drones that Israel uses. Likely assembled inside iran and fired or neighboring Iraq or from a ship in PG


Wonder what the target was, trying to take out UAVs in bulk or after something in particular?


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> Wonder what the target was, trying to take out UAVs in bulk or after something in particular?



Likely the storage area or manufacturing area. 
More of a send a message type attack.

These UAVs while they are LO are not very sophisticated and made with lower quality components on purpose and given to various militias in Iraq and Syria.


----------



## Shawnee

Storing Oil on sea ended up a bless for Iran. Now they sell and no one prevents them in this market. Now it is way more lucrative.

They want them to sell it in the black market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> So, it's not really about public demand. It is about a particular part of the regime that prefers to maintain good relations with world powers to ensure their own safety over our national interests.



There's nothing world powers can do that will not compromise first and foremost Iran's national interests and the welfare of Iranian people at large, before it may affect any of the leading political decision makers from the revolutionary core of the system at a personal level.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> There's nothing world powers can do that will not compromise first and foremost Iran's national interests as welfare of the Iranian people at large, before it may affect any of the leading political decision makers from the revolutionary core of the system at a personal level.


I'm not sure if I understood your answer correctly, but we know for a fact that the families of several high ranking authorities in Iran either live abroad (in countries where they claim are under the control of Zionism) or have strong business ties with them. When your family lives in the US or the UK, or you have strong business ties with the UAE, you are more likely to choose your personal interests over national interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> I'm not sure if I understood your answer correctly, but we know for a fact that the families of several high ranking authorities in Iran either live abroad (in countries where they claim are under the control of Zionism) or have strong business ties with them. When your family lives in the US or the UK, or you have strong business ties with the UAE, you are more likely to choose your personal interests over national interests.



This mostly applies to politicians outside the revolutionary core of the system. In particular reformists and moderates, as well as the so-called pragmatic ones among the principlists, such as the Larijanis. The latter are being gradually neutered or sidelined (Guardian Council's refusal to allow Ali Larijani to run at the 2021 presidential election and Larijani's open letter implicitly asking for clarification about his future role in politics, removal of Sadeq Larijani as head of the Judiciary and prison sentence for his aide), while the former aren't currently in charge and thus have no impact on strategic decision making. The Supreme Leader, the IRGC top brass and other key revolutionary forces on the other hand do not have any business or other personal interests in the west.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> This mostly applies to politicians outside the revolutionary core of the system. In particular, reformists and moderates, as well as the so-called pragmatic ones among the principlists, such as the Larijanis. The latter are in the process of being politically neutered or sidelined (Guardian Council's refusal to allow Ali Larijani to run at the 2021 presidential election and Larijani's open letter implicitly asking for clarification about his future role in politics), while the former aren't currently in charge and have therefore no impact on strategic decision making. The Supreme Leader, the IRGC top brass and other key revolutionary forces however, have no business or other personal interests in the west.


Do you remember the fate of Mohsen Rezaee's son? Do you remember how he was deceived or gulled by anti-Iran people abroad? He was murdered in Dubai and Mohsen Rezaee has confirmed this. And Mohsen Rezaee has always been one of the key figures in the IRGC.

What about Haddad Adel? He is part of the revolutionary core of the system. Isn't he? His son in law is an Iranian-American. He couldn't speak Farsi before he moved back to Iran.

Yeah. Rafsanjani, Khatami, Larijani, Rouhani, they all have extensive ties with abroad. Maybe Ghalibaf too. I do not know to what extent this applies to other figures in the system, but I know for a fact that many people within the system have business and familial ties with abroad. This makes them prone to making decisions that may not be in Iran's best interests. I believe the JCPOA is partly due to this conflict of interests, as well as other factors.

We need to wait out the JCPOA unfortunately, but I really expected our negotiators after the Rouhani administration do a much better job. I am disappointed by what I hear about the negotiations.


----------



## 925boy

why is PDF doing a poor job of keeping us updated on the Russia-Ukraine conflict? smfh.


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> We need to wait out the JCPOA unfortunately, but I really expected our negotiators after the Rouhani administration do a much better job. I am disappointed by what I hear about the negotiations.



I tried telling people this. 

It’s the same concept as democrats vs Republicans. Each side claims they are the savior and the other side is destroying the country. Each side claims they will get better deals/treaties/etc. 

Reality is Democrat or Republican is the same ****! None of these guys have real ideology. Reformist and Consersative...same ****! Rafsanjani was a ultra conservative yet towards the end he was a destabilizing force painted as a reformist! Trump was a democrat then later became a Republican!

The greatest way to fool sheep is make them think there are two distinct parties or groups and one is the traitor!

Straight from 1984 or Art of War. This is how you control society.


Conclusion: anyone thinking Raisi could get a better deal than Rouhani is part of the sheep.

His group came in with their demands and the world powers looked at them and said “bachee dahati boro khoonat”.

1 month later they sheepishly dropped all demands and picked up where Rouhani left off.

JCPOA is the poison chalice that keeps on returning to Iran’s lips.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Do you remember the fate of Mohsen Rezaee's son? Do you remember how he was deceived or gulled by anti-Iran people abroad? He was murdered in Dubai and Mohsen Rezaee has confirmed this. And Mohsen Rezaee has always been one of the key figures in the IRGC.



I don't see how this would encourage Rezai to appease the US regime for personal gains. His son Ahmad, obviously, was politically unstable: when he first fled Iran, he not only turned against the Islamic Republic but made incriminating statements against his own father in relation to the AMIA affair.



QWECXZ said:


> What about Haddad Adel? He is part of the revolutionary core of the system. Isn't he? His son in law is an Iranian-American. He couldn't speak Farsi before he moved back to Iran.



Yet, Haddad Adel has no private motivations to forego Iran's national interests to the benefit of the US. Being an Iranian-American doesn't necessarily imply that one will legitimize the American regime, by the way. Even an American citizen may actively oppose Washington and its criminal policies.



QWECXZ said:


> Yeah. Rafsanjani, Khatami, Larijani, Rouhani, they all have extensive ties with abroad. Maybe Ghalibaf too. I do not know to what extent this applies to other figures in the system, but I know for a fact that many people within the system have business and familial ties with abroad. This makes them prone to making decisions that may not be in Iran's best interests. I believe the JCPOA is partly due to this conflict of interests, as well as other factors.



Never seen valid evidence regarding Ghalibaf. But when it comes to figures such as Rafsanjani, Khatami or Rohani, they do not represent defining features of the Islamic Republic: on the contrary they are dissidents, people who wish to operate "regime change" from within and more precisely, as far as Iran's relations to the US are concerned, they are actually seeking a return to the conditions which prevailed under the Pahlavi monarchy.

So if business and familial ties to the west are an obstacle to the pursuit of national interests, then the shah regime can impossibly be portrayed as one which had Iran's best interests at heart, whether in the nuclear or other domains, given how it was fundamentally a submissive US client state, whereas the Islamic Republic is an anti-imperial polity at its core, notwithstanding liberal dissidents (fifth columnists) in its midst who wish to turn back the clock.

The Islamic Republic's 43-year record of directly challenging and jeopardizing zio-American interests is incomparably broader and more intense than anything leaders such as Saddam Tikriti, Muammar Khadafi, Omar Bashir or Slobodan Milosevic ever managed to achieve in this regard. Yet, the US got rid of the latter nonetheless. Meaning that if Washington could not proceed with "regime change" in Tehran, it is not because of the tendency to appease America exhibited by domestic dissidents within the IR, but because the US regime has resoundingly failed in this endeavor, given Iranian resilience and power, a net result of the policies of the revolutionary establishment.

I should add that historically, economic interaction has seldom been the root cause for political rapprochement let alone integration. The Prophet of Islam (s) allowed Muslims to conduct trade with their enemies. Closer to us from a chronological point of view, East Asia offers a striking illustration: whereas the region is highly integrated from the economic point of view, with the majority of bilateral trade taking place between regional states themselves, politically the whole area is marred by countless simmering conflicts including unresolved territorial disputes, of which the distribution of resources in the South China Sea is one glaring example.

Even the European Union does not derogate from this rule: for although its precursor organization, the ECSC (European Coal and Steel Community) established in 1950 was economic in nature, and even though common political institutions were created at a later point, the initiators of this process, whether the Jean Monnet and Robert Schuman duo or some less known but equally paramount thinkers, were not businessmen motivated by economic considerations but fervent ideologues pursuing genuinely political goals. Economy to them was basically a means, not an end.

Hence why the issue with liberal, western-apologetic reformists / moderates in Iran is not so much a matter of individual business interests: it is ideological and political in essence. Just like the exiled opposition and the overthrown shah regime, these factions do not believe in Iran's independence, autonomy, self-sufficiency and sovereignty. They lack any trust in their country's ability to stand on its own feet, and they look up to the zio-American empire and its European auxiliaries as intrinsically superior entities. A contrario, the revolutionary core of the Islamic Republic is built around diametrically opposite ideological values.

The most important institutions of the Islamic Republic, namely Supreme Leadership and the bulk of the IRGC top brass, not only have no individual ties with the west, but more importantly they are countering NATO / zionist arrogance as a matter of principle.


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Yeah, except that it's never going to happen. IR-6 or IR-8 is completely irrelevant here. Wet dreams do not count as a "master plan".
> 
> Do you know what Iran needs to achieve to provide fuel for 20 nuclear reactors? Well, allow me to tell you.
> 
> Iran needs at least 2,000,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year to provide enough fuel for 20 nuclear reactors with similar nominal capacity of the Bushehr reactor. Yes, you read it correctly. 2 millions! And then there's the issue of our uranium resources and mining as well.
> 
> Do you know what Iran's current capacity is? Somewhere close to 10,000 SWU UF6 Kg/year and Iran is right at this moment negotiating with P5+1 over this very negligible enrichment program in exchange for a temporary lift of US unilateral sanctions which may last only 2 years until Trump wins the presidential election again!
> 
> Do you see the problem now? Iran is negotiating over *0.5%* of what it actually needs to independently operate 20 nuclear reactors. If P5+1 does not allow Iran to have even 0.5% of what it needs for its development plans, do you think they will leave Iran alone and let us have 2 million SWU UF6 Kg/year? I remind you that the JCPOA restricts us to even much less than this. So, if Iran actually returns to JCPOA restrictions, we will be restricted to about *0.25%* of what we need.
> 
> No country in the world that is not already a nuclear-armed state can reach that capacity because then the breakout time will be so short that you cannot prevent that country from going nuclear at will.
> 
> So, back to my original statement, Iran needs a master plan. We need to know what we want to do with our nuclear program. Our today's nuclear program in its present form is an embarrassment and possibly the largest waste of resources in our modern history unless it leads to powerful nukes in the order of 100 kilotons or megatons.


If they actually build nuclear weapons, it would be worth the pain, otherwise their was alot more potential with the Shah, no doubt about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Never seen valid evidence regarding Ghalibaf. But most importantly, figures such as Rafsanjani, Khatami or Rohani do not represent defining features of the Islamic Republic: on the contrary they are dissidents, people who wish to operate "regime change" from within and more precisely, as far as Iran's relations to the US are concerned, they are actually seeking a return to the conditions which prevailed under the Pahlavi monarchy.



I literally told this forum within last 2 years about Ghalibaf and his corruption. Anyone who does big business in Tehran knows what a crook he is.

One of his most famous crooked deals I came across, is selling the massive land in Chitgar outside Tehran, which the prestigious Iran Mall is built for pennies on the dollar to a 30 something year old.

Not sure why anyone in Republic would be Suprised. Qalibaf and Corruption are like the Sky and the color blue.

But there are many like him in the system.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> I literally told this forum within last 2 years about Ghalibaf and his corruption. Anyone who does big business in Tehran knows what a crook he is.
> 
> One of his most famous crooked deals I came across, is selling the massive land in Chitgar outside Tehran, which the prestigious Iran Mall is built for pennies on the dollar to a 30 something year old.
> 
> Not sure why anyone in Republic would be Suprised. Qalibaf and Corruption are like the Sky and the color blue.
> 
> But there are many like him in the system.



I've seen no evidence of this but at any rate it's beside my point since the question was whether Qalibaf has some individual financial or relational motivation in appeasing the US regime at the expense of Iran's national interests. And the reply to this question is definitively negative, regardless of the Iran Mall or Yas Holding, considering that these aren't related to Washington.

- - - - -



Stryker1982 said:


> If they actually build nuclear weapons, it would be worth the pain, otherwise their was alot more potential with the Shah, no doubt about this.



The shah regime was entirely dependent on its imperial masters including of course in the nuclear realm. There was no plan for effective domestic acquisition of the nuclear fuel cycle, nor even for the practical mastery thereof. No capability to enrich uranium, to construct nuclear reactors (like the one at Arak) etc. So I'm not sure what potential the Pahlavi regime would have had in this regard other than being forced to keep serving western and zionist interests in ever way (read: sacrificing the most fundamental of national interests ie independence) in order for Iran's nuclear program to remain functional.

Generally speaking, the notion of a theoretical potential is the last refuge for Iranian monarchists in the face of history's factual verdict. The Pahlavis had 58 years to realize that alleged potential, but all development-related data in areas which really count show how Iran progressed at a much faster pace after the 1979 Islamic Revolution, despite 8 years of an imposed war, despite massive amounts of US-imposed sanctions as well as rabid hostility of the world's pre-eminent power bloc, namely the zio-American empire and its gaudy collection of lackeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Latest Russia-Ukraine updates: Tens of thousands flee their homes


Ukraine invasion news from February 24: UN says several thousand Ukrainians crossing into neighbouring countries.




www.aljazeera.com





Russia has launched full-scale invasion of Ukraine, Kyiv says​
Russia says it has taken out infrastructure at Ukraine air bases: Reports​
Air raid sirens blaring throughout Kyiv​
Zelenskyy declares martial law, says Ukraine will ‘win’​
Ukraine says troops attacked from Russia and Belarus​
Russia says targeting Ukraine military facilities with ‘precision’ weapons​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496740171374825476
So it has begun...


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine's air defense destroyed – Russia


The Russian Defense Ministry claims the country’s forces have overwhelmed Ukrainian defenses




www.rt.com




Ukraine's air defense destroyed – Russia​A lightning offensive has crippled the Ukrainian military, Moscow claims









Dollar jumps to near two-year high as Russia invades Ukraine


The U.S. dollar jumped to its highest level in nearly two years and the Russian rouble plunged to a record low on Thursday after Russia launched an invasion of Ukraine, as investors fled risk assets and moved toward safe-haven assets.




www.reuters.com




Ruble hits record low, euro skids as Russia attacks Ukraine​The Moscow Exchange halted trading in the ruble, stocks and futures, *after the currency fell to its lowest level since 2016*. The ruble fell 3.5% to 84.1 per dollar, while Brent crude topped $100 for the first time since 2014.27 mins ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Maybe just maybe Iran can get some shiny new weapons from Russia. Although Russia will avoid pissing off Israel. So doubt it. Israel has stayed pretty mum about Russia-Ukraine.

But on the bright side, oil futures trading at 103. Much needed oil revenue for Iran to help stabilize itself after sanctions and COVID back to back.


----------



## sha ah

This war will only benefit Iran one way or the other, both financially and from a geopolitical perspective. Last month Iran sent out 5 million barrels on the busiest day. There was already a harsh winter, energy prices had already hit peak prices with energy crises' in China, EU, basically everywhere. Now for Iran, this is like the cream on top of the crop. Remember when Trump stated that he would bring Iran's oil sales to zero.

So far I'm hearing that cruise missiles and other missiles have been used. S-400 air defense has been activated. Russian artillery and fighter jets seem to have been used as well, dropping bombs. Russia has sent in armored columns from the north, from Belarus past Ukraine's borders. Ukraine's air defenses have been completely nuetralized. Russian troops are now 3 hours away from Kiev.



TheImmortal said:


> Maybe just maybe Iran can get some shiny new weapons from Russia. Although Russia will avoid pissing off Israel. So doubt it. Israel has stayed pretty mum about Russia-Ukraine.
> 
> But on the bright side, oil futures trading at 103. Much needed oil revenue for Iran to help stabilize itself after sanctions and COVID back to back.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> This war will only benefit Iran one way or the other, both financially and from a geopolitical perspective. Last month Iran sent out 5 million barrels on the busiest day. There was already a harsh winter, energy prices had already hit peak prices with energy crises' in China, EU, basically everywhere. Now for Iran, this is like the cream on top of the crop. Remember when Trump stated that he would bring Iran's oil sales to zero.



5M barrels in a single day is irrelevant. You have to look at monthly shipping volume and bpd. And regarding Iranian oil sales it fell to as low as 100K BPD (officially), which is quite abysmal.

But regarding the 5M Barrel number, do people really think when Iran ships 1.5MBPD that amount is literally done EVERY Day? No, it’s merely an average of monthly and yearly output.

Either way Iran is still well below Shah 1970’s era production levels and it sits on #3-#4 in oil reserves.

So Iran’s production level is due to terrible lack of investment in its facilities, oil fields, and lack of investment to tap new fields, and do greater research to find even bigger fields likely still not found. Not to mention Iran doesn’t have the necessary technology to tap into its shale oil reserves which are also quite abundant.

This needs to be rectified soon because in 100 years who knows if oil will even be legal to be used as energy due to climate change laws.

So Iran needs to take this opportunity and get as much investment into oil, gas, and LNG as it can.

It is starting to look like Fusion, Hydrogen, and wind/solar will be the future energies to power the world.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496756956232810497

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

When it comes to Iran, much of its oil sales are shrouded in secrecy, so looking at official month shipping volumes and such is almost pointless. Some sources show that Iran is officially selling almost zero. Are they right. I highly doubt it.

All I know is that they tried to bring Iran's oil sales to zero. Despite that Iran is selling 1 million barrels a day+ just to China. Then you see Iranian oil to all of its neighbors.

Iranian oil is in Syria, Libya, Afghanistan, Yemen, Venezuela. I've heard Iranian oil is all over Asia as well. It gets rebranded and sold under the table everywhere. Of course nobody is going to come out and admit it, but it's not hard to see that Iran has been selling 2 million + barrels a day for the last few years.

Now this bitter winter, with China, EU, experiencing severe energy crisis' and now with the price spiking, it's really like the cream on top of the cake.

It's hard to compare output to the Shah era, especially after the war in the 80's really hurt Iran's capacity. Also Iran as a nation requires half the oil that Iran produces. Iran's population has more than doubled since the Shah era.

Remember a few decades ago some analysts were guessing that in 20 years Iran would run out of oil. This could explain Iran's reserved approach to exporting its oil. Realistically thinking that renewables is going to replace fuel... the world is very far from that, it's going to take decades 2 or 3 decades at the least and even as the worlds population soars, fuel will still be required.

Fuel banned ? Hydrogen/fuel/solar ? Yeah no, that technology has a long way to go. Give it 50 years until that happens. Even then I bet you fuel will still be used, especially as the technology to use the fuel becomes more and more efficient over time.



TheImmortal said:


> 5M barrels in a single day is irrelevant. You have to look at monthly shipping volume and bpd. And regarding Iranian oil sales it fell to as low as 100K BPD (officially), which is quite abysmal.
> 
> But regarding the 5M Barrel number, do people really think when Iran ships 1.5MBPD that amount is literally done EVERY Day? No, it’s merely an average of monthly and yearly output.
> 
> Either way Iran is still well below Shah 1970’s era production levels and it sits on #3-#4 in oil reserves.
> 
> So Iran’s production level is due to terrible lack of investment in its facilities, oil fields, and lack of investment to tap new fields, and do greater research to find even bigger fields likely still not found. Not to mention Iran doesn’t have the necessary technology to tap into its shale oil reserves which are also quite abundant.
> 
> This needs to be rectified soon because in 100 years who knows if oil will even be legal to be used as energy due to climate change laws.
> 
> So Iran needs to take this opportunity and get as much investment into oil, gas, and LNG as it can.
> 
> It is starting to look like Fusion, Hydrogen, and wind/solar will be the future energies to power the world.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496756956232810497



Russian armored columns crossing the border into Ukraine. Seemingly no resistance. 2 hours ago. Russian troops are reportedly rolling into Ukraine from every direction. Belarus, Crimea, Donbas. I wouldn't want to be the Ukrainian military right now.

Realistically Russia attempted to negotiate with them for years and they tried brokering some kind of ceasefire or coming to a compromise. The Ukrainians refused.

They were warned to CEASE operations in Donbas immediately, they refused and continued to threaten Russia, shelling and shooting at ethnic Russians. Ukraine even went as far as to threaten Russia with nuclear weapons. What did you think would happen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

There goes NATO weapons stockpiles in Ukraine, paid for by US/Canadian/EU taxpayers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496759279633711108

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## QWECXZ

@SalarHaqq 








چرا داشتن ‎سلاح اتمی یک نیاز ضروری برای ‎ایران است؟







www.mashreghnews.ir


----------



## zartosht

TheImmortal said:


> Maybe just maybe Iran can get some shiny new weapons from Russia. Although Russia will avoid pissing off Israel. So doubt it. Israel has stayed pretty mum about Russia-Ukraine.



If anything this is proving how brilliant Irans current strategy is. What does Iran need from Russia exactly?

Russia has essentially neutralized the entire ukrainian air force in a day with pressing buttons safely from Russia. This shows how devastating Iranian missiles will be in war. 

thats why the US and soviets had soo many strategic treaties regarding medium range missles. They are soo devastating that they would cause instability. 

The US sells these arabs everything EXCEPT missiles. They went out of their way to make sure egypt shut their missile program down. What you see right now, is exactly what Iran will do to these persian gulf arabs, and american bases in the event of a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

zartosht said:


> If anything this is proving how brilliant Irans current strategy is. What does Iran need from Russia exactly?
> 
> Russia has essentially neutralized the entire ukrainian air force in a day with pressing buttons safely from Russia. This shows how devastating Iranian missiles will be in war.
> 
> thats why the US and soviets had soo many strategic treaties regarding medium range missles. They are soo devastating that they would cause instability.
> 
> The US sells these arabs everything EXCEPT missiles. They went out of their way to make sure egypt shut their missile program down. What you see right now, is exactly what Iran will do to these persian gulf arabs, and american bases in the event of a war.


Well, Ukraine didn't have a potent air force to begin with. If they had purchased Western jet fighters, it might've been slightly different. Russia would still prevail because well, it's Russia; but Ukraine could've shown some resistance and increase the cost of war for Russia.

People who insist that Iran needs to upgrade its air force do not mean that it could be effectively used against the United States, but they are rather talking about potential regional adversaries like Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Emirates or Israel.


----------



## retaxis

Hope Iran becomes a regional superpower instead of those wahabi jihadists and pan turkists. Good luck to Iran from China!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## zartosht

QWECXZ said:


> Well, Ukraine didn't have a potent air force to begin with. If they had purchased Western jet fighters, it might've been slightly different. Russia would still prevail because well, it's Russia; but Ukraine could've shown some resistance and increase the cost of war for Russia.



Id still be doubtful.. An aircraft is only as strong as its supporting infastracture. Russia has almost certainly attacked all the radar stations, repair facilities, runways, troop barracks, and command control structures. 

I doubt it would make much of a difference even if ukraines air force was more modern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

zartosht said:


> Id still be doubtful.. An aircraft is only as strong as its supporting infastracture. Russia has almost certainly attacked all the radar stations, repair facilities, runways, troop barracks, and command control structures.
> 
> I doubt it would make much of a difference even if ukraines air force was more modern.


You're right, but I am not talking about Ukraine per se, I am talking about comparing Ukraine's needs to Iran's. 
Unlike Ukraine, if Iran can get her hands on modern fighter jets, we have the infrastructure to defend our airports and put our fighter jets to good use against our regional competitors and adversaries. And we are also capable of launching massive preemptive attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## retaxis

Iran stands up to anglo axis powers, Israel, Jihadi extremists across middle east and even illuminati/freemasons/powerful bankers etc. How is it that Iran can still stand on its two feet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

QWECXZ said:


> You're right, but I am not talking about Ukraine per se, I am talking about comparing Ukraine's needs to Iran's.
> Unlike Ukraine, if Iran can get her hands on modern fighter jets, we have the infrastructure to defend our airports and put our fighter jets to good use against our regional competitors and adversaries. And we are also capable of launching massive preemptive attacks.


The risk of losing them to a US attack might not justify the money spent on them.
That money could give much more value if invested in other military solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

MyNameAintJeff said:


> The risk of losing them to a US attack might not justify the money spent on them.
> That money could give much more value if invested in other military solutions.


Missiles are an expensive solution to compensate for the firepower that modern fighter jets can provide. I know that Iran has been working on reducing the costs for decades, but still, a proper modern fighter jet can be reused many times (sure, it has maintenance costs) and each time it can do what 10-20 missiles can achieve. 

Again, the IRIAF will never stop the US, but it can definitely change the balance of power in the region in favor of Iran.


----------



## Battlion25

zartosht said:


> If anything this is proving how brilliant Irans current strategy is. What does Iran need from Russia exactly?
> 
> Russia has essentially neutralized the entire ukrainian air force in a day with pressing buttons safely from Russia. This shows how devastating Iranian missiles will be in war.
> 
> thats why the US and soviets had soo many strategic treaties regarding medium range missles. They are soo devastating that they would cause instability.
> 
> The US sells these arabs everything EXCEPT missiles. They went out of their way to make sure egypt shut their missile program down. What you see right now, is exactly what Iran will do to these persian gulf arabs, and american bases in the event of a war.


Missiles is only for small scale stragetic asset targets it alters nothing but it is the Russian air force and conventional forces you should look at...

The running joke on PDF continues? The Russian missiles is doing minimum scale damage because 1. Ukraine has poor ADS 2. russia gained air superiority and destroyed most of the ADS.

Besides if Ukraine had just f16s with bvr the air battles would have been fought over russian air space..

What is doing damage is the Russian air force and conventional superiority.. Not missiles they do minimum scale damage such as stragetic assets ala Hamas but you gotta take it conventionally to the foe that is what Russia focused since soviet union era...

Besides Iran could find some success with Israel due to poor stragetic depth and tiny pool of manpower.. Whereas the GCC and alliance co will devastate Iran beyond believe within just first 24 hours of engagement plus they have an infinite amount of manpower and logistical might to come inside Iran militarily and fight village for village liberation.. Going thru the right phases of engagement.. They have top notch ADS and vast air superiority to cripple Iran within 24 hours followed by an entire ocean conventional forces.. Iran wouldnt last 1-2 years...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Another interesting point to discuss later for us Iranians:


*never trust words of US or any body*
*never give up your weapons especially nuclear weapons.. Something for our Supreme leader to consider..*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496730654699966468

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

retaxis said:


> Hope Iran becomes a regional superpower instead of those wahabi jihadists and pan turkists. Good luck to Iran from China!



Bring this chinese clown... And see if he can prevent an assault on Iran.. He will wake up singing for Chinese roasted duck

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Battlion25 said:


> Missiles is only for small scale stragetic asset targets it alters nothing but it is the Russian air force and conventional forces you should look at...
> 
> The running joke on PDF continues? The Russian missiles is doing minimum scale damage because 1. Ukraine has poor ADS 2. russia gained air superiority and destroyed most of the ADS.
> 
> Besides if Ukraine had just f16s with bvr the air battles would have been fought over russian air space..
> 
> What is doing damage is the Russian air force and conventional superiority.. Not missiles they do minimum scale damage such as stragetic assets ala Hamas but you gotta take it conventionally to the foe that is what Russia focused since soviet union era...
> 
> Besides Iran could find some success with Israel due to poor stragetic depth and tiny pool of manpower.. Whereas the GCC and alliance co will devastate Iran beyond believe within just first 24 hours of engagement plus they have an infinite amount of manpower and logistical might to come inside Iran militarily and fight village for village liberation.. Going thru the right phases of engagement.. They have top notch ADS and vast air superiority to cripple Iran within 24 hours followed by an entire ocean conventional forces.. Iran wouldnt last 1-2 years...


Ukraine is under huge economic pressure.Had we little long sightedness we could have got engine technology from them. .Alas Russians are not going to leave them now.We missed so much opportunities in past also ( BVR and Cheetah Fighter jet opportunity with south Africa was also missed)


----------



## R2D2

Pakistan, Afghanistan and Iran should do trade in local currencies with each other without customs duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

The propaganda against Russia's reabsorption of Ukraine is fascinating. Classic crying and dead women and children, Russian soldiers surrendering, aircraft bombing a grand ma, western based athletes and movie stars crying foul, 'demonstrations' in Moscow against Russia. and the best of all:
'Putin' invaded Ukraine. The demonization of a person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

R2D2 said:


> Pakistan, Afghanistan and Iran should do trade in local currencies with each other without customs duties.


Pak-Afghanistan relations are not good and same is our case with Iran.
So your idea is not bad but its not applicable at least in this decade.


----------



## Man of steel23

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Pak-Afghanistan relations are not good and same is our case with Iran.
> So your idea is not bad but its not applicable at least in this decade.



Nah brah. Don't buy into some rouge border guard accidents in af-pak case but the elite of these states relations is what to look for and there relations is very good there


----------



## Stryker1982

The poor state of Iran's ground and air forces will be really revealed from these Russian Operations that have not been seen in decades at this scale. When we compare and contrast.

Even Coalition vs Iraq (Saddam) did not look like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> 5M barrels in a single day is irrelevant. You have to look at monthly shipping volume and bpd. And regarding Iranian oil sales it fell to as low as 100K BPD (officially), which is quite abysmal.
> 
> But regarding the 5M Barrel number, do people really think when Iran ships 1.5MBPD that amount is literally done EVERY Day? No, it’s merely an average of monthly and yearly output.
> 
> Either way Iran is still well below Shah 1970’s era production levels and it sits on #3-#4 in oil reserves.
> 
> So Iran’s production level is due to terrible lack of investment in its facilities, oil fields, and lack of investment to tap new fields, and do greater research to find even bigger fields likely still not found. Not to mention Iran doesn’t have the necessary technology to tap into its shale oil reserves which are also quite abundant.
> 
> This needs to be rectified soon because in 100 years who knows if oil will even be legal to be used as energy due to climate change laws.
> 
> So Iran needs to take this opportunity and get as much investment into oil, gas, and LNG as it can.
> 
> It is starting to look like Fusion, Hydrogen, and wind/solar will be the future energies to power the world.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496756956232810497


You know what's remarkable.

For so much less, they banned Iran from SWIFT, but for the literally invasion of a country, they have not imposed a SWIFT ban on Russia. (Yet).

No matter how much people want to pretend everything is fine, their were alot of miss chances and mistakes in strategy. An Iranian gas pipeline to Europe would've prevented a swift ban..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Egypt receives 70% of it's wheat from Russia and Ukraine.

Egypt is Russia little toy now.

Russia might be able to control the breadbasket of the middle east with this move.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Russians from Crimea (the south) have already made it 100 KM north into Ukrainian territory taking cities, towns and everything in their path. The Chernobyl nuclear region has been taken by Russian forces in the north of the country.

Odessa in the south-west is also a major target. Many analysts expected Russia to bomb Ukraine for several days or weeks before making a move. This blitz into Ukraine is rather remarkable.

note: by now Russian troops have advanced much further than this map shows in red. It's difficult to keep up at this point.

The southern pockets under Russian control in Ukraine (Crimea in the south and Donbas pockets in the east) are looking to merge within a few days to weeks at the most.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496884008436703232Kherson State Administration: Russian troops captured Henichesk, in Skadovsk district reached Shyroke, Oleshky captured, bridge captured​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496859233370918915

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496851388466352132


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496847599655133185
Ukainian forces have allegedly launched 4 ballistic missiles into Belarus

4 ballistic missiles launched from the territory of the Republic of Belarus in the south-western direction​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496840790412251148


----------



## TheImmortal

Not very impressed by this Russian assault tbh. No shock and awe. Just goes to show you the lack of CMs Russia has in comparison to the 2003 shock and awe on Iraq by US forces.

Seeing losses of mechanized armour, KA-52 helicopters, Support planes. So far progress has been pretty slow.

Putin has been fully demonized by the West. Expecting a SWIFT system cut off soon.


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> Not very impressed by this Russian assault tbh. No shock and awe. Just goes to show you the lack of CMs Russia has in comparison to the 2003 shock and awe on Iraq by US forces.
> 
> Seeing losses of mechanized armour, KA-52 helicopters, Support planes. So far progress has been pretty slow.
> 
> Putin has been fully demonized by the West. Expecting a SWIFT system cut off soon.


If they kick Russia out of the SWIFT system, it can turn out pretty well for Iran and China.

If the Westerners are smart, they won't cut off their major trades with Russia. They need to tie down Russia with economic opportunities or Russia can break bad.

Anyway, the US was attacking Iraq with the help of the UK. And the progress doesn't really seem that slow. I mean it took the US about 3 weeks to defeat Iraq, and Russia can occupy Kiev in less than 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

That was because of Iran's TERRIBLE diplomacy under IR. Say what you will about the Shah, but he convinced the west to give Iran the F-14, the 1970's equivalent of the F-22 today. He also convinced the west to give Iran nuclear weapons on a silver platter. 

Wanting to support various movements in Palestine and what not is one thing, but then opening your mouth to stand out and make yourself out to be villain no 1 is the worst thing any country could do. This was especially problematic during Ahmadinejad era. 

An Iranian gas pipeline to Europe is very unlikely under this government. There are so many barriers and national boundaries to go over. Realistically if sanctions are removed Iran should push for the Iranian gas pipeline to Pakistan or if they don't want to take part, directly underwater to India. 

India in a few decades will be the largest economy in the world with the largest population on earth. It would be a great investment. Just make them an offer they can't resist and make it happen. However before that the government in Iran needs to invest in its own infrastructure, specifically energy, mining and optimal power generation in the country. These investments will pay for themselves during the next few decades.

Honestly I think Iran has done more than enough and sacrificed more than enough for the various causes throughout the region. In the next few years Iran needs to focus on building its infrastructure and international relations, especially now with these Russian moves in Ukraine, it's the optimal time to do this, and especially if the JCPOA is revived Iran needs to scramble.



Stryker1982 said:


> You know what's remarkable.
> 
> For so much less, they banned Iran from SWIFT, but for the literally invasion of a country, they have not imposed a SWIFT ban on Russia. (Yet).
> 
> No matter how much people want to pretend everything is fine, their were alot of miss chances and mistakes in strategy. An Iranian gas pipeline to Europe would've prevented a swift ban..



60% of Germany's gas is from Russia and that number is set to increase. Is it really wise for them to kick Russia out of SWIFT ? There will be a bounce back effect. Energy prices are already shooting up. Once Russia controls all of the worlds wheat it's going to be hopeless for anyone to mess with Russia too much. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496838985997557761


QWECXZ said:


> If they kick Russia out of the SWIFT system, it can turn out pretty well for Iran and China.
> 
> If the Westerners are smart, they won't cut off their major trades with Russia. They need to tie down Russia with economic opportunities or Russia can break bad.
> 
> Anyway, the US was attacking Iraq with the help of the UK. And the progress doesn't really seem that slow. I mean it took the US about 3 weeks to defeat Iraq, and Russia can occupy Kiev in less than 3 weeks.



Well there has been some shock and awe and I'm not sure what would impress you ? From Crimea they have made it 100 KM + into Ukrainian territory. They have destroyed all of Ukraine's air defense capability and airforce. Russians have also taken several key airfields/bridges/etc deep in Ukrainian territory. Paratroopers have been used and the Chernobyl area has also been secured already. 

Honestly tell me, what would they have to have done by now to impress you ? In an alternate reality what would you have to have seen to say "I'm impressed!" ? ??




TheImmortal said:


> Not very impressed by this Russian assault tbh. No shock and awe. Just goes to show you the lack of CMs Russia has in comparison to the 2003 shock and awe on Iraq by US forces.
> 
> Seeing losses of mechanized armour, KA-52 helicopters, Support planes. So far progress has been pretty slow.
> 
> Putin has been fully demonized by the West. Expecting a SWIFT system cut off soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> That was because of Iran's TERRIBLE diplomacy under IR. Say what you will about the Shah, but he convinced the west to give Iran the F-14, the 1970's equivalent of the F-22 today. He also convinced the west to give Iran nuclear weapons on a silver platter.
> 
> Wanting to support various movements in Palestine and what not is one thing, but then opening your mouth to stand out and make yourself out to be villain no 1 is the worst thing any country could do. This was especially problematic during Ahmadinejad era.
> 
> An Iranian gas pipeline to Europe is very unlikely under this government. There are so many barriers and national boundaries to go over. Realistically if sanctions are removed Iran should push for the Iranian gas pipeline to Pakistan or if they don't want to take part, directly underwater to India.
> 
> India in a few decades will be the largest economy in the world with the largest population on earth. It would be a great investment. Just make them an offer they can't resist and make it happen. However before that the government in Iran needs to invest in its own infrastructure, specifically energy, mining and optimal power generation in the country. These investments will pay for themselves during the next few decades.
> 
> Honestly I think Iran has done more than enough and sacrificed more than enough for the various causes throughout the region. In the next few years Iran needs to focus on building its infrastructure and international relations, especially now with these Russian moves in Ukraine, it's the optimal time to do this, and especially if the JCPOA is revived Iran needs to scramble.
> 
> 
> 
> 60% of Germany's gas is from Russia and that number is set to increase. Is it really wise for them to kick Russia out of SWIFT ? There will be a bounce back effect. Energy prices are already shooting up. Once Russia controls all of the worlds wheat it's going to be hopeless for anyone to mess with Russia too much.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496838985997557761
> 
> 
> Well there has been some shock and awe and I'm not sure what would impress you ? From Crimea they have made it 100 KM + into Ukrainian territory. They have destroyed all of Ukraine's air defense capability and airforce. Russians have also taken several key airfields/bridges/etc deep in Ukrainian territory. Paratroopers have been used and the Chernobyl area has also been secured already.
> 
> Honestly tell me, what would they have to have done by now to impress you ? In an alternate reality what would you have to have seen to say "I'm impressed!" ? ??


Well, I know that only one part of your answer is addressed to me, but for the record, let me add that India is unlikely to become the world's largest economy. Probably not in our live times at least. At best, it can become third after China and the US.

That aside, yes, you're absolutely right about the dependence of Germany on Russia's natural gas. Obviously, they are not going to reduce this dependency in a few years, it will take time, but the SWIFT is under the control of the US and the Europeans at the end of the day have to coordinate themselves with what the US dictates. Germany will find it difficult to replace Russia, so they will receive temporary waivers from the US to reduce their dependence on Russia's gas until they can replace Russia. Basically, the same thing that happened to Iran's oil and our European customers. They started talking about in 2005, and it became a reality by 2010 to the extent that even after the JCPOA, our customers didn't bother to reconfigure their refineries for our oil again.

And if such a thing happens, Iran can benefit a lot from this situation. A fearless Russia that no longer cares about its economic ties with Europe have the potential to be much more dangerous for the Europeans.


----------



## sha ah

Look gasoline prices are already shooting up in the west. Not only that but 30% of the worlds Wheat is produced in Russia/Ukraine. Russia imo is too big to sanction effectively. They can sanction Russia but there WILL BE a bounce back effect, especially on Germany and the EU.

This winter there were energy shortages, gasoline ran out in the UK. I believe that the west, especially EU are really over estimating their power. If they could not effectively sanction Iran, how will they sanction Russia ? Impossible, especially with China, Iran, Pakistan and others backing Putin's Russia.



QWECXZ said:


> Well, I know that only one part of your answer is addressed to me, but for the record, let me add that India is unlikely to become the world's largest economy. Probably not in our live times at least. At best, it can become third after China and the US.
> 
> That aside, yes, you're absolutely right about the dependence of Germany on Russia's natural gas. Obviously, they are not going to reduce this dependency in a few years, it will take time, but the SWIFT is under the control of the US and the Europeans at the end of the day have to coordinate themselves with what the US dictates. Germany will find it difficult to replace Russia, so they will receive temporary waivers from the US to reduce their dependence on Russia's gas until they can replace Russia. Basically, the same thing that happened to Iran's oil and our European customers. They started talking about in 2005, and it became a reality by 2010 to the extent that even after the JCPOA, our customers didn't bother to reconfigure their refineries for our oil again.
> 
> And if such a thing happens, Iran can benefit a lot from this situation. A fearless Russia that no longer cares about its economic ties with Europe have the potential to be much more dangerous for the Europeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

This is what 190K troops gets you? The North they literally walked across the border uncontested. The border wasn’t even manned. The south lightly defended.

Ukraine was defending the SOF at the POC.

Shock and awe first 24 hours 1700 sorties were launched and Russian onboard defense systems on helicopters is quite alarming since a KA-52 was downed by a man pad. Ukraine doesn’t have much of an airforce to begin within nor a major mechanized military side either.

Honestly if Ukraine had to fight the Jihadi’s 2010-2015 from Syria. I’m pretty sure they would lose the whole country to jihadis.

This is a country that didn’t fire a single bullet to defend Crimea in 2014. They make Iraqi army look like Spartans at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Look gasoline prices are already shooting up in the west. Not only that but 30% of the worlds Wheat is produced in Russia/Ukraine. Russia imo is too big to sanction effectively. They can sanction Russia but there WILL BE a bounce back effect, especially on Germany and the EU.
> 
> This winter there were energy shortages, gasoline ran out in the UK. I believe that the west, especially EU are really over estimating their power. If they could not effectively sanction Iran, how will they sanction Russia ? Impossible, especially with China, Iran, Pakistan and others backing Putin's Russia.


I completely agree with your assessment, but the West currently, particularly after the fall of communism, lives in this hallucination of invincibility and monopoly that has led them to really stupid decisions lately. I wouldn't be surprised if they kicked Russia out of the SWIFT and the WTO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran: *breaths*
west: you are kicked out of SWIFT for breathing to loud

Russia: invades another country illegally
West: no plans on SWIFT

That’s what happens when you have economic leverage on your opponent. Iran’s “neither east nor west” made it so Iran had leverage on NOBODY.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496922737427816457

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Iran should push for the Iranian gas pipeline to Pakistan or if they don't want to take part, directly underwater to India.


Anything involving India Pakistan has never ended well.I think you are not aware of TAPI's fate.Started in 1995 ,it is nowhere near completion despite huge US backing.
So this will not work.
Your second proposal about underwater pipeline may work,but again India will hesitate to work on this project if this pipeline passed from anywhere near Pakistan maritime border as this will give Pakistan an opportunity to block gas supply line to India during War.

So shipping of gas containers to India is the way to go.


----------



## sha ah

It seems as if the most trouble the Russians are having is in the Donbas region where the Ukrainians have dug in for years, which makes sense.

You could argue that Russia is conducting this entire military operation to cripple Ukrainians military capabilities and will to fight in the Donbas. 

I don't think that the Russians are looking to occupy all of Ukraine. I believe that they will simply occupy all of their border crossings, means of communication, bridges, airfields and they will surround all of their major cities.

Urban fighting would cost Russia dearly. On the other hand, surrounding Ukrainian cities and forcing them to come to terms favorable to Russia seems to be Putin's ultimate strategic goal here.

In the south, Crimea, Russia is blitzing forwarding, although they haven't taken Odessa. They have also landed paratroopers and attempted to take several key airfields deep in Ukrainian territory. 

In the north Russians have also already taken the infamous Chernobyl area which the Ukrainians were boasting about a few weeks ago.

Ukrainian air defenses and airforce has seemingly been wiped out. 



TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 818305
> 
> 
> This is what 190K troops gets you? The North they literally walked across the border uncontested. The border wasn’t even manned. The south lightly defended.
> 
> Ukraine was defending the SOF at the POC.
> 
> Shock and awe first 24 hours 1700 sorties were launched and Russian onboard defense systems on helicopters is quite alarming since a KA-52 was downed by a man pad. Ukraine doesn’t have much of an airforce to begin within nor a major mechanized military side either.
> 
> Honestly if Ukraine had to fight the Jihadi’s 2010-2015 from Syria. I’m pretty sure they would lose the whole country to jihadis.





TheImmortal said:


> This is a country that didn’t fire a single bullet to defend Crimea in 2014. They make Iraqi army look





TheImmortal said:


> like Spartans at this point.





TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 818305
> 
> 
> This is what 190K troops gets you? The North they literally walked across the border uncontested. The border wasn’t even manned. The south lightly defended.
> 
> Ukraine was defending the SOF at the POC.
> 
> Shock and awe first 24 hours 1700 sorties were launched and Russian onboard defense systems on helicopters is quite alarming since a KA-52 was downed by a man pad. Ukraine doesn’t have much of an airforce to begin within nor a major mechanized military side either.
> 
> Honestly if Ukraine had to fight the Jihadi’s 2010-2015 from Syria. I’m pretty sure they would lose the whole country to jihadis.
> 
> This is a country that didn’t fire a single bullet to defend Crimea in 2014. They make Iraqi army look like Spartans at this point.



Well LNG is much more expensive than natural gas via pipelines, especially with all the infrastructure required for LNG. Basically it's up to all the potential parties how much they are willing to pay for natural gas or energy in general. 



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Anything involving India Pakistan has never ended well.I think you are not aware of TAPI's fate.Started in 1995 ,it is nowhere near completion despite huge US backing.
> So this will not work.
> Your second proposal about underwater pipeline may work,but again India will hesitate to work on this project if this pipeline passed from anywhere near Pakistan maritime border as this will give Pakistan an opportunity to block gas supply line to India during War.
> 
> So shipping of gas containers to India is the way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> It seems as if the most trouble the Russians are having is in the Donbas region where the Ukrainians have dug in for years, which makes sense.
> 
> You could argue that Russia is conducting this entire military operation to cripple Ukrainians military capabilities and will to fight in the Donbas.



Russia plans to take at the minimum HALF of Ukraine. You don’t move 150K+ troops, hundreds of tanks, 100+ aircraft to take border crossings. What kind of analysis is this?

The west expects Kiyv to fall in hours.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496867212711260162
Seems like Ukraine military isn’t even fighting. They will encircle Donbass elements and force them to surrender or get destroyed via TOS-1A and MLRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Well some of this has to do with geography. 60% of Germany's natural gas comes from Russia and that's due to pricing and convenience. Iran is more geographically isolated and Iran is much smaller than Russia in everyway. Russia is too large to sanction effectively. There WILL BE bounce back effects on the EU. Gasoline prices are already spiking in the west and there is the potential for wheat prices to spiral out of control as well with Ukraine/Russia producing 30% of the worlds wheat.



TheImmortal said:


> Iran: *breaths*
> west: you are kicked out of SWIFT for breathing to loud
> 
> Russia: invades another country illegally
> West: no plans on SWIFT
> 
> That’s what happens when you have economic leverage on your opponent. Iran’s “neither east nor west” made it so Iran had leverage on NOBODY.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496922737427816457



The Ukrainian military should listen to Putin. Without direct support from the west it's hopeless. Ukraine's chances are abysmal. 

None of this would have happened if Ukraine had listened to Putin a few days ago and had backed off from the Donbas or negotiated in good faith.

Ukraine could have been a trading partner with the EU on one side and Russia/China on the other. They didn't need to pick sides or pick fights but no they had to antagonize Russia. Well this is what they wanted correct ? Enjoy!



TheImmortal said:


> Russia plans to take at the minimum HALF of Ukraine. You don’t move 150K+ troops, hundreds of tanks, 100+ aircraft to take border crossings. What kind of analysis is this?
> 
> The west expects Kiyv to fall in hours.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496867212711260162
> Seems like Ukraine military isn’t even fighting. They will encircle Donbass elements and force them to surrender or get destroyed via TOS-1A and MLRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> how much they are willing to pay for natural gas or energy in general


Of course LNG is not cheap but Indo-Pak hate doesn't care about these things.

Mistrust is huge so no one will even think about land based pipeline.


----------



## sha ah

I wonder where Turkiye will get their tank engines from now ? That's if they have any funding left regardless with Erdogan recently lowering the interest rate further.





__





Ukraine proposes its 6TD engine to equip Turkish-made Altay main battle tank | Defense News October 2021 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2021 | Archive News year


Ukraine has offered to equip Turkish-made Altay main battle tanks and Firtina 155mm howitzers with the latest generation of 6TD engine.




www.armyrecognition.com













Erdogan says interest rates will be lowered and inflation will fall too


Turkey's president repeated his unorthodox economic policy on Saturday and said the country's economic woes would pass.




www.reuters.com





Too bad India-Pakistan cannot broker some sort of lasting peace deal. We can only hope for a bright future for the people of Pakistan-India and the broader region.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Of course LNG is not cheap but Indo-Pak hate doesn't care about these things.
> 
> Mistrust is huge so no one will even think about land based pipeline.



I wonder if Zelensky is even still in Kiev or even in Ukraine or whether they're sending out recordings from abroad ? 

What will happen if Zelensky is captured if Kiev is surrounded ? 

Will he end up in the same cell as Navalny ? Will he end up in a Gulag ? Will he end up being turned into fertilizer ? 

In my opinion, any Ukrainian who opposes Russia and has spoken up against Putin specifically should leave Ukraine immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

The big win here for Iran is this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496744457848328193
Saudi Arabia with Iskander would be a disaster.

Also keep an eye on Hostomel airport outside of Kiyv. Russia first took it over. Now contesting it with Ukraine’s Rapid Response Birgade. If Ukraine loses this. Expect Russia planes to start landing and a forward operating base (FOB) to be established very close to Kiyv


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496929575984676874

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Aren't the Saudi's already purchasing missiles from China and building them with help from China ? Is this a way of diversifying ? 

Honestly I believe the Russians are doing this on purpose. After this, mark my words they will offer Iran fighter jets in order to counter this. Now with this Ukraine invasion and especially if the the JCPOA is revived. expect Iran to make some major military purchases. 

Anyways, Saudi's have ALOT of catching up to do when it comes to Iran's missile industry and especially Iran's drones. Saudis are nowhere close and Iran is always improving and advancing. 

Unfortunately it doesn't appear as if the Saudi's want to end the Yemen conflict using negotiations. 7 weeks turned into 7 years and who knows, it might go into 10 years. Imagine the human development and progress that money could have bought in the region. Sad



TheImmortal said:


> The big win here for Iran is this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496744457848328193
> Saudi Arabia with Iskander would be a disaster.
> 
> Also keep an eye on Hostomel airport outside of Kiyv. Russia first took it over. Now contesting it with Ukraine’s Rapid Response Birgade. If Ukraine loses this. Expect Russia planes to start landing and a forward operating base (FOB) to be established very close to Kiyv
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496929575984676874

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Aren't the Saudi's already purchasing missiles from China and building them with help from China ? Is this a way of diversifying ?
> 
> Honestly I believe the Russians are doing this on purpose. After this, mark my words they will offer Iran fighter jets in order to counter this. Now with this Ukraine invasion and especially if the the JCPOA is revived. expect Iran to make some major military purchases.
> 
> Anyways, Saudi's have ALOT of catching up to do when it comes to Iran's missile industry and especially Iran's drones. Saudis are nowhere close and Iran is always improving and advancing.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't appear as if the Saudi's want to end the Yemen conflict using negotiations. 7 weeks turned into 7 years and who knows, it might go into 10 years. Imagine the human development and progress that money could have bought in the region. Sad



The extent of Chinese help on Saudi Arabia BM program is unknown and I’m not sure how accurate those missiles will be. Where as Ukraine was willing to offer license production of a highly accurate missile.

People forget Ukraine has/had a big arms production industry during the Soviet Union days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

sha ah said:


> Aren't the Saudi's already purchasing missiles from China and building them with help from China ? Is this a way of diversifying ?
> 
> Honestly I believe the Russians are doing this on purpose. After this, mark my words they will offer Iran fighter jets in order to counter this. Now with this Ukraine invasion and especially if the the JCPOA is revived. expect Iran to make some major military purchases.
> 
> Anyways, Saudi's have ALOT of catching up to do when it comes to Iran's missile industry and especially Iran's drones. Saudis are nowhere close and Iran is always improving and advancing.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't appear as if the Saudi's want to end the Yemen conflict using negotiations. 7 weeks turned into 7 years and who knows, it might go into 10 years. Imagine the human development and progress that money could have bought in the region. Sad



you gotta be effing kidding me bro if you think Iran has any advantages on KSA anywhere where most of NATO members can't even meet KSA armament treeshold and also the assumption that missiles are hail-mary's is at best lunacy you can do limited stuff with it such as damage assets that is pretty much it and that is even big if it gets thru the ADS which it can but it really doesn't bring much to the table.. it won go sparta mode and perform harry potter magical trick to rollover conventional forces coming at you.

If this was poker and I was handed two choices between what KSA and Iran have I would chose what KSA has as that is clearly the best hand. Iran doesn't have drone advantage neither KSA is far ahead in armament compared to Iran everywhere and it is Iran that has to close the gap and mind you the gap is significiantly large in ADS, airforce, conventional armament, EWs and other electronics, jammings etc etc. KSA meets the standard modern armament and much better equipped all around then majority of NATO countries except few can top it.. Even the other GCC are far ahead of Iran



TheImmortal said:


> Russia plans to take at the minimum HALF of Ukraine. You don’t move 150K+ troops, hundreds of tanks, 100+ aircraft to take border crossings. What kind of analysis is this?
> 
> The west expects Kiyv to fall in hours.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496867212711260162
> Seems like Ukraine military isn’t even fighting. They will encircle Donbass elements and force them to surrender or get destroyed via TOS-1A and MLRS.



Russia knows that they can't take all of Ukraine in this round of fighting meaning Russia has clearly planned ahead to invade Ukraine in pieces and bits. This round of operation will take the eastern parts of the country perhaps even including Kiev itself then hold a pause by negotiating and consolidate that and recruit more forces and train them etc etc integrate them into the armed forces which means they will fight approx in this round for 6months to 1 year then consolidate their gains for couple of years 8-10 years and then again attack around 2035-ish to take another half which is the central west portion and then do another 10-15 years of pause before going for the last remaining part which is the most western part..

War is unfortunately not gung-ho or low-budget chinese kung-fu movie things take time and correct calculations has to be made when two large group of people collide in urban areas or villages etc etc the outcome is vague to predict but doing limited gain and consolidate is safer bet especially considering Russia is throwing in overall 350k to 400k if you including the rebels and Belarus around 350k to 400k which is not enough to occupy all of Ukraine.. They need atleast 2-3m men in order to occupy it whole

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 818305
> 
> 
> This is what 190K troops gets you? The North they literally walked across the border uncontested. The border wasn’t even manned. The south lightly defended.
> 
> Ukraine was defending the SOF at the POC.
> 
> Shock and awe first 24 hours 1700 sorties were launched and Russian onboard defense systems on helicopters is quite alarming since a KA-52 was downed by a man pad. Ukraine doesn’t have much of an airforce to begin within nor a major mechanized military side either.
> 
> Honestly if Ukraine had to fight the Jihadi’s 2010-2015 from Syria. I’m pretty sure they would lose the whole country to jihadis.
> 
> This is a country that didn’t fire a single bullet to defend Crimea in 2014. They make Iraqi army look like Spartans at this point.


I can also be said the main Russian ground force has not been utilized yet. Haven't seen a single T-90 yet.

Perhaps this is a phase 1 situation with smaller tactical battalion groups used to test Ukrainian defences, perhaps in Day 2 or Day 3 the main force moves.



TheImmortal said:


> The big win here for Iran is this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496744457848328193
> Saudi Arabia with Iskander would be a disaster.
> 
> Also keep an eye on Hostomel airport outside of Kiyv. Russia first took it over. Now contesting it with Ukraine’s Rapid Response Birgade. If Ukraine loses this. Expect Russia planes to start landing and a forward operating base (FOB) to be established very close to Kiyv
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496929575984676874


One question, I don't understand how they can hold the airport like and land cargo and troops comfortable without coming under artillery fire.

How long range is your typical Grad launcher? I suppose the fact they don't have 6 canister Fath launchers is what makes this do-able.


----------



## sha ah

Saudis have lots of funding behind their military but their military will always be relatively weak and feeble. Why ? Because Saudi Arabia is an authoritarian regime and for such a regime, strengthening the military too much would be detrimental to their grip on power. 

If the Saudis were to promote officers in their military based strictly on their capabilities and capacity, rather than family ties and loyalty, then that military would likely eventually overthrow them. We've seen this all over the Arab world where military leaders have overthrown monarchy's. Libya, Egypt, Syria, Iraq, etc

As for their missile program, yes it's far behind how developed Iran's missile program is. Drones they're not even close. There's a huge difference between buying products or even buying a factory from China to license produce as opposed to indigenously producing defense products using a nations education platform, along with engineers, local grassroots companies.

Saudis have oil but in terms of human resources compared to Iran they're not even close. Iran has more women in University than men and produces 1 million cars a year. Iran is number 15 globally in terms of scientific journals published. Saudis are number 24 and I wouldn't be surprised if they're buying those journals as well.

They have this mentality that they can buy everything from weapons to Olympic athletes. Everything can and should be purchased. Well we've seen how well that mentality has worked out in Yemen. They boasted about 7 weeks. It turned into 7 years so far. They're nothing more than a US / western vassal / puppet regime. If not for western intervention the Turks would probably still own them literally.



Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> you gotta be effing kidding me bro if you think Iran has any advantages on KSA anywhere where most of NATO members can't even meet KSA armament treeshold and also the assumption that missiles are hail-mary's is at best lunacy you can do limited stuff with it such as damage assets that is pretty much it and that is even big if it gets thru the ADS which it can but it really doesn't bring much to the table.. it won go sparta mode and perform harry potter magical trick to rollover conventional forces coming at you.
> 
> If this was poker and I was handed two choices between what KSA and Iran have I would chose what KSA has as that is clearly the best hand. Iran doesn't have drone advantage neither KSA is far ahead in armament compared to Iran everywhere and it is Iran that has to close the gap and mind you the gap is significiantly large in ADS, airforce, conventional armament, EWs and other electronics, jammings etc etc. KSA meets the standard modern armament and much better equipped all around then majority of NATO countries except few can top it.. Even the other GCC are far ahead of Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Russia knows that they can't take all of Ukraine in this round of fighting meaning Russia has clearly planned ahead to invade Ukraine in pieces and bits. This round of operation will take the eastern parts of the country perhaps even including Kiev itself then hold a pause by negotiating and consolidate that and recruit more forces and train them etc etc integrate them into the armed forces which means they will fight approx in this round for 6months to 1 year then consolidate their gains for couple of years 8-10 years and then again attack around 2035-ish to take another half which is the central west portion and then do another 10-15 years of pause before going for the last remaining part which is the most western part..
> 
> War is unfortunately not gung-ho or low-budget chinese kung-fu movie things take time and correct calculations has to be made when two large group of people collide in urban areas or villages etc etc the outcome is vague to predict but doing limited gain and consolidate is safer bet especially considering Russia is throwing in overall 350k to 400k if you including the rebels and Belarus around 350k to 400k which is not enough to occupy all of Ukraine.. They need atleast 2-3m men in order to occupy it whole

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

sha ah said:


> Saudis have lots of funding behind their military but their military will always be relatively weak and feeble. Why ? Because Saudi Arabia is an authoritarian regime and for such a regime, strengthening the military too much would be detrimental to their grip on power.
> 
> If the Saudis were to promote officers in their military based strictly on their capabilities and capacity, rather than family ties and loyalty, then that military would likely eventually overthrow them. We've seen this all over the Arab world where military leaders have overthrown monarchy's. Libya, Egypt, Syria, Iraq, etc
> 
> As for their missile program, yes it's far behind how developed Iran's missile program is. Drones they're not even close. There's a huge difference between buying products or even buying a factory from China to license produce as opposed to indigenously producing defense products using a nations education platform, along with engineers, local grassroots companies.
> 
> Saudis have oil but in terms of human resources compared to Iran they're not even close. Iran has more women in University than men and produces 1 million cars a year. Iran is number 15 globally in terms of scientific journals published. Saudis are number 24 and I wouldn't be surprised if they're buying those journals as well.
> 
> They have this mentality that they can buy everything from weapons to Olympic athletes. Everything can and should be purchased. Well we've seen how well that mentality has worked out in Yemen. They boasted about 7 weeks. It turned into 7 years so far. They're nothing more than a US / western vassal / puppet regime. If not for western intervention the Turks would probably still own them literally.



This is equal to female self-praising proportions. It doesn't matter if one buys or makes but what matters is that he has it in his inventory that is what it means to have better armament. The Saudis operate better drones and access to even more and have production line of drones and have produced dozens.

All that carnage about authoritarian yada yada is major fallacy Iran itself is Authoritarian which means they fall under that ridiculous conspiracy you just belted out..

What is all this about school this or that we were just talking arms.. The saudis have invaded you guys for centuries upto 800 years. You can't lose to someone who is inferior to you that much.. Replying to the Turkish angle you came with. You aren't really special or atleast not to them they have seen that conquered that.. For them it is like oh' that is just old harry trying to make himself appear more then he is.. But he sees you harry


----------



## TheImmortal

Ukraine government claiming they retook the airport and eliminated the Russian special forces who were holding it.

If true, huge incompetence on Russian military part. Reminds me of the Nohed raid outside of Aleppo during Syrian civil war that ended in a terrible ambush and became a National embarrassment for Iran’s artesh.


----------



## QWECXZ

Russian ambassador at the UN has said that Russia does not recognize the sovereignty of Israel on Golan heights and consider it an occupied region.








Russia slams Israeli 'occupation' of Golan Heights after Jerusalem supports Ukraine


***




www.haaretz.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> The Saudis operate better drones and access to even more and have production line of drones and have produced dozens


That's it?


Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> you gotta be effing kidding me bro if you think Iran has any advantages on KSA anywhere where most of NATO members can't even meet KSA armament treeshold


If NATO says so, not a single Saudi Aircraft can take off from the ground. Their military functioning is holistically dependent on them. How many sorties have the mighty Saudi Aircraft done in Yemen with what results?



TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine government claiming they retook the airport and eliminated the Russian special forces who were holding it.
> 
> If true, huge incompetence on Russian military part. Reminds me of the Nohed raid outside of Aleppo during Syrian civil war that ended in a terrible ambush and became a National embarrassment for Iran’s artesh.


Their was a ton of helicopter and air support around the airport but some how it wasn't enough.

Perhaps their were very large casualties on the UKR side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> What is all this about school this or that we were just talking arms..


It's all about school and of course will






SJR - International Science Ranking







www.scimagojr.com


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

Stryker1982 said:


> That's it?
> 
> If NATO says so, not a single Saudi Aircraft can take off from the ground. Their military functioning is holistically dependent on them. How many sorties have the mighty Saudi Aircraft done in Yemen with what results?



There is no pre-attachments with these aircrafts. Yemen is basically send back in time with time-machine to the stone-ages that says alot to be honest


----------



## Stryker1982

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> There is no pre-attachments with these aircrafts. Yemen is basically send back in time with time-machine to the stone-ages that says alot to be honest


Certainly there are attachments.

Saudi Airbases are full of Americans performing all sorts of typical airbase functions.
The armament inventories are also dependent on them.
US has a direct maintenance contract with the Saudis. I.e. if the US says so, not a single jet receive support.
Saudis also have virtually no ISR capabilities, these are also provided by US intelligence.
The Americans also determine in what circumstances you are allowed to use the aircraft.
US also blocked the sale of PGMs to Saudi AF a few weeks ago. This military simply cannot function with the US.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/02/04/saudi-air-force-yemen/



No amount of domestic Saudi production can compete with inventory consumption.

This is what happens when you become dependent on another country for your defence, the moment they do not need you anymore, it's over.

Yemen was also already in "stone-age" being one of the poorest countries in existence. *Essentially you are bragging about the richest country in the world attacking literally one of the poorest*. Without success it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine government claiming they retook the airport and eliminated the Russian special forces who were holding it.
> 
> If true, huge incompetence on Russian military part. Reminds me of the Nohed raid outside of Aleppo during Syrian civil war that ended in a terrible ambush and became a National embarrassment for Iran’s artesh.


Looks like they lost it.

That' will be a bit of a bitter blow. Risky, and did not pay off. Probably lost 100's of well trained troops.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

Stryker1982 said:


> Certainly there are attachments.
> 
> Saudi Airbases are full of Americans performing all sorts of typical airbase functions.
> The armament inventories are also dependent on them.
> US has a direct maintenance contract with the Saudis. I.e. if the US says so, not a single jet receive support.
> Saudis also have virtually no ISR capabilities, these are also provided by US intelligence.
> The Americans also determine in what circumstances you are allowed to use the aircraft.
> US also blocked the sale of PGMs to Saudi AF a few weeks ago. This military simply cannot function with the US.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/02/04/saudi-air-force-yemen/



The Article says house democrats seeking to block it and you say they blocked? Come on bro. These partisans never get their bills passed against KSA anyways.

They sign training course contracts in some specific areas which normally comes with contracts and everyone does that. Also you are buying to much into conspiracy sometimes getting side-tracked from the actual ground reality. The fact that you think no jet can take of from KSA without US permission says that this is not a serious conversation. All they need to do is piss of the Saudis in the wrong way before they get kicked out.. They have mutual relations that is win-win tied to petro-dollar but never assume that this is horse-man relationship.. I recall when Biden came to power he nearly clashed with KSA over some comments where his NSA had to pull him back on land again.. The saudis started saying him questioning the judicial system was against their sovereignty it was getting pretty heated and he was the one who initiated wrongfully because he was head-hunting all the previous close trump allies including Nethanyu etc etc but with the Saudis it almost went wrong


----------



## Stryker1982

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> The Article says house democrats seeking to block it and you say they blocked? Come on bro. These partisans never get their bills passed against KSA anyways.
> 
> They sign training course contracts in some specific areas which normally comes with contracts and everyone does that. Also you are buying to much into conspiracy sometimes getting side-tracked from the actual ground reality. The fact that you think no jet can take of from KSA without US permission says that this is not a serious conversation. All they need to do is piss of the Saudis in the wrong way before they get kicked out.. They have mutual relations that is win-win tied to petro-dollar but never assume that this is horse-man relationship


The bottom of the article states PGMs have already been prohibited.

I don't think you read the article at all, which states all of this. The only conspiracy is coming from you.
Iran has taken numerous shots at Saudi Arabia and they don't even dare fly their aircraft near Iranian airspace like China does Taiwan, seeing American drones get shot down probably changes their calculus.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496966982436065287
Press X to doubt "low morale". Typical of liberal delusion. Russian troops join the army precisely for this reason. To conquer. A shot at restoring old USSR land? Is like telling Iranians here's your shot at undoing a part of the Gulestan treaty.

But if this is any indication of the force deployed. It means the bulk of the Russian army is probably awaiting phase 2 and orders.



Stryker1982 said:


> Looks like they lost it.
> 
> That' will be a bit of a bitter blow. Risky, and did not pay off. Probably lost 100's of well trained troops.
















Must've been intense here.

I seriously hope the monkeys in the current Iranian establishment learn from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

Stryker1982 said:


> The bottom of the article states PGMs have already been prohibited.
> 
> I don't think you read the article at all, which states all of this. The only conspiracy is coming from you.
> Iran has taken numerous shots at Saudi Arabia and they don't even dare fly their aircraft near Iranian airspace like China does Taiwan, seeing American drones get shot down probably changes their calculus.



Iran has never taken credit for anything. Saudi Arabia can turn Iran into another Yemen and send them back into time with a time machine. There is no incentive to invade Iran as of yet or to take forceful action with deniability stuff but make no mistake Saudi Arabia is willing to walk the walk and come inside Iran itself bearing Iran doesn't understand neighbourly behaviour the only way will be to seek a conclusion end to this Iranian saga or chapter..

Saudi Arabia is always ready and willing to grant Iran the martyrdom or let me put it this way turn Iran into land of martyrs.. If anyone is crazy enough to mount an Invasion it is them all it takes is two balls in their head to touch each other..

When you face Saudi jets over your cities and perhaps then you will appreciate life more..
Or ones millions of holy warriors land upon your shores

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Iran has never taken credited for anything. Saudi Arabia can turn Iran into another Yemen and send them back into time with a time machine. There is no incentive to invade Iran or to take forceful action with deniability stuff but make no mistake Saudi Arabia is willing to walk the walk and come inside Iran itself bearing Iran doesn't understand neighbourly behaviour the only way will be to seek a conclusion end to this saga and chapter


It doesn't look like I can change your mind, so I'll just leave it as that.


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Russia plans to take at the minimum HALF of Ukraine. You don’t move 150K+ troops, hundreds of tanks, 100+ aircraft to take border crossings. What kind of analysis is this?
> 
> The west expects Kiyv to fall in hours.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496867212711260162
> Seems like Ukraine military isn’t even fighting. They will encircle Donbass elements and force them to surrender or get destroyed via TOS-1A and MLRS.


why take only half, let the government fall take your half away ad give the other half to your puppet , 
when you start a work , do it thoroughly .


----------



## Man of steel23

Hack-Hook said:


> why take only half, let the government fall take your half away ad give the other half to your puppet ,
> when you start a work , do it thoroughly .



Do you mean as in taking whole of Ukraine?


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

Man of steel23 said:


> Do you mean as in taking whole of Ukraine?



I think he will do rounds of fighting instead separated it into 3 parts. What we are seeing is the first part.. The entire eastern of Dniper river will fall it this round of fighting and it will be split in into two countries for DPR and LPR then it will go into a lull for reason to re-fuel for few years before launching another one again.. But I think the entire east will fall and perhaps Kiev itself in this first campaign...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Man of steel23 said:


> Do you mean as in taking whole of Ukraine?


take two or three large city let the government fall , take all Russians speaking lands and places you deem necessary for your defense , give the rest to a puppet government and let they fight the rest of the fight with the remnant of the current government . win win situation for Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

What a complete and utter disaster. Who sends in helicopters when air defenses are active and Ukraine has fighter jets?

Then if the second half of your plan is for massive cargo jets to bring paratroopers, wouldn’t you make sure the air defenses are down before even doing this plan?

I thought Iran military planning during Syrian war was incompetence, but Russia just said hold my beer.

If I was NATO, I’d join the war. This Russian side is led by General Potato and General Tomato. They would be in Moscow by end of the month.


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 818384
> 
> 
> What a complete and utter disaster. Who sends in helicopters when air defenses are active and Ukraine has fighter jets?
> 
> Then if the second half of your plan is for massive cargo jets to bring paratroopers, wouldn’t you make sure the air defenses are down before even doing this plan?
> 
> I thought Iran military planning during Syrian war was incompetence, but Russia just said hold my beer.
> 
> If I was NATO, I’d join the war. This Russian side is led by General Potato and General Tomato. They would be in Moscow by end of the month.



That is rich coming from a guy who only recently held a whole rant against Russian mentality vis-a-vis supposed Russian passiveness. Seriously, is there anyone who does take you serious on which form of geopolitical analysis whatsoever?

You are a clown, who suffer from an unhealthy habit of overbearing loquacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 818384
> 
> 
> What a complete and utter disaster. Who sends in helicopters when air defenses are active and Ukraine has fighter jets?
> 
> Then if the second half of your plan is for massive cargo jets to bring paratroopers, wouldn’t you make sure the air defenses are down before even doing this plan?
> 
> I thought Iran military planning during Syrian war was incompetence, but Russia just said hold my beer.
> 
> If I was NATO, I’d join the war. This Russian side is led by General Potato and General Tomato. They would be in Moscow by end of the month.


Sir, you should be a general....


----------



## sha ah

People need to relax. It hasn't even been 24 hours since Russia began waging war in Ukraine.

Yes this was an excessively bold move on the first day to try and take an airfield right outside Kiev. Although the Russians were able to take the airfield for some time, they could not hold onto it.

They took a gamble and it didn't pay off. In any case, the Russians have still had tremendous success for the first day alone, although you could argue that they have over-expanded. 

Anyways they will have to be much more patient and methodical in their approach. Likely Ukraine is not simply going to roll over and surrender without atleast some resistance.

This entire operation will likely not be as easy as Crimea was in 2015.









Stryker1982 said:


> I can also be said the main Russian ground force has not been utilized yet. Haven't seen a single T-90 yet.
> 
> Perhaps this is a phase 1 situation with smaller tactical battalion groups used to test Ukrainian defences, perhaps in Day 2 or Day 3 the main force moves.
> 
> 
> One question, I don't understand how they can hold the airport like and land cargo and troops comfortable without coming under artillery fire.
> 
> How long range is your typical Grad launcher? I suppose the fact they don't have 6 canister Fath launchers is what makes this do-able.





TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine government claiming they retook the airport and eliminated the Russian special forces who were holding it.
> 
> If true, huge incompetence on Russian military part. Reminds me of the Nohed raid outside of Aleppo during Syrian civil war that ended in a terrible ambush and became a National embarrassment for Iran’s artesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> They took a gamble and it didn't pay off. In any case, the Russians have still had tremendous success for the first day alone, although you could argue that they have over-expanded.



A “gamble” led to the lives of experienced Russian soldiers. A “gamble” that was quite foolish given that air defenses were not down (even tho Russian declared it had neutralized Ukraine’s AD network) and Ukraine fighter jets still in the air.

Sending helicopters in even assuming that they won’t be detected begs the question is once Ukraine forces hear there are defenseless soldiers sitting in an recently captured open air base, I mean what did they think was going to happen?

There was no need to “gamble” since the power that Russia has and Ukraine has are beyond comparable.

The consensus is Ukraine put up much more of a fight than Russia expected. Maybe they were expecting a Georgia type situation or for forces to just cede territory.

Where are the Russian bombers? Where is SU-57? Where is MIG-31? Where are UAVs? Where are suicide UAVs?

It’s very peculiar, that Russia who gained so much experience in Syria for their air campaign is not using it. I don’t believe the propaganda that Russia doesn’t have “too much PGM stocks” that some are saying on social media. Even if Russia’s PGM stock is much lower than the West, Syria proved they can still wage a heavy air campaign.

After amassing such a force on the border for months now, one would think this would be a steamroll situation. Instead seeing evidence of a decent amount of Russian casualties.

If Putin is avoiding city warfare and collateral damage in order to win the people over that ship has sailed. His public image is not good in Ukraine. Thus Sending too many body bags back to Russia risks turning public opinion against the war quickly.

Russian People supported his Crimea and Georgia campaigns because they were relatively painless and quick victories.


----------



## sha ah

There is no such things as a perfect war. Wars are a messy, back and forth affair. 

Realistically it has been 24 hours. Give it one week or one month and see where we are then ?

Also 20 years in Afghanistan led to utter and absolute humiliation for all of NATO. So what about that ? Was that a "gamble" that paid off ?

Again this has been the first day of fighting and in the south the Russians have successfully made inroads 100 KM into Ukraine.

In the north the Russians have successfully taken the Chernobyl area, which the Ukrainians were boasting about not too long ago.

I don't think that the Russians are interested in occupying all of Ukraine. Every city, every town, every town square, every brick and mortar. No what the Russians want to do basically force Ukrainian forces out of the Donbas and eliminate the threat to Crimea.

The Russians also want to eliminate Ukraine's antagonistic outlook towards Russia. In order to do this, the Russians want to destroy all of Ukraine's air defense capabilities, destroy its airforce and basically take control of Ukraine by occupying strategic points.

So border crossings, bridges, highways, airfields and most importantly surround the major cities.

Kharkov, Ukraine's 2nd largest city is 40 km away from the Russian border and Kiev is approximately 100 km away from the Belarusian border,

Once these objectives are met, the goal is to bring Ukraine to the negotiating table, where they will be forced to sign terms favorable to Russia.

Once their cities are surrounded, if they still refuse, Russia can cut off their gas. No more heat or cooking. Just give it a few days and likely Ukraine will capitulate.








TheImmortal said:


> A “gamble” led to the lives of experienced Russian soldiers. A “gamble” that was quite foolish given that air defenses were not down (even tho Russian declared it had neutralized Ukraine’s AD network) and Ukraine fighter jets still in the air.
> 
> Sending helicopters in even assuming that they won’t be detected begs the question is once Ukraine forces hear there are defenseless soldiers sitting in an recently captured open air base, I mean what did they think was going to happen?
> 
> There was no need to “gamble” since the power that Russia has and Ukraine has are beyond comparable.
> 
> The consensus is Ukraine put up much more of a fight than Russia expected. Maybe they were expecting a Georgia type situation or for forces to just cede territory.
> 
> Where are the Russian bombers? Where is SU-57? Where is MIG-31? Where are UAVs? Where are suicide UAVs?
> 
> It’s very peculiar, that Russia who gained so much experience in Syria for their air campaign is not using it. I don’t believe the propaganda that Russia doesn’t have “too much PGM stocks” that some are saying on social media. Even if Russia’s PGM stock is much lower than the West, Syria proved they can still wage a heavy air campaign.
> 
> After amassing such a force on the border for months now, one would think this would be a steamroll situation. Instead seeing evidence of a decent amount of Russian casualties.
> 
> If Putin is avoiding city warfare and collateral damage in order to win the people over that ship has sailed. His public image is not good in Ukraine. Thus Sending too many body bags back to Russia risks turning public opinion against the war quickly.
> 
> Russian People supported his Crimea and Georgia campaigns because they were relatively painless and quick victories.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Why are you getting so excited ? It's been 24 hours. Why don't you come back in one week or one month and see where we are then ?
> 
> Also 20 years in Afghanistan led to utter and absolute humiliation for all of NATO. So what about that ? Was that a "gamble" that paid off ?
> 
> Again this has been the first day of fighting and in the south the Russians have successfully made inroads 100 KM into Ukraine.
> 
> In the north the Russians have successfully taken the Chernobyl area, which the Ukrainians were boasting about not too long ago.
> 
> I don't think that the Russians are interested in occupying all of Ukraine. Every city, every town, every town square, every brick and mortar. No what the Russians want to do basically force Ukrainian forces out of the Donbas and eliminate the threat to Crimea.
> 
> The Russians also want to eliminate Ukraine's antagonistic outlook towards Russia. In order to do this, the Russians want to destroy all of Ukraine's air defense capabilities, destroy its airforce and basically take control of Ukraine by occupying strategic points.
> 
> So border crossings, bridges, highways, airfields and most importantly surround the major cities.
> 
> Kharkov, Ukraine's 2nd largest city is 40 km away from the Russian border and Kiev is approximately 100 km away from the Belarusian border,
> 
> Once these objectives are met, the goal is to bring Ukraine to the negotiating table, where they will be forced to sign terms favorable to Russia.
> 
> Once their cities are surrounded, if they still refuse, Russia can cut off their gas. No more heat or cooking. Just give it a few days and likely Ukraine will capitulate.
> 
> View attachment 818404



1) No one is saying Russia won’t be successful in its objectives. The military gap between Ukraine and Russia is way to wide. I mean Ukraine is giving guns to any able man right now, that is a dire situation.

The arguement is the unnecessary risk taking surrounding the airport in conjunction with lack of the optimal use of key military assets.

I mean S-400 and S-500 deployed near the borders would make large parts of Ukraine practical no fly zones for Ukraine fighter jets. Furthermore, Azeribajian used suicide drones and UAV to completely dismantle the Armenian army’s front lines and equipment and rapidly gain territory. We know Russia has a decent amount of UAV types from Syria footage.

2) Afghanistan was a disaster, but it was a insurgency not conventional war. Cant compare Russia vs Ukraine in the same way as Afghanistan vs US

3) Taking cities at this time would be pretty difficult. So it makes sense to avoid them when the forces passing thru are small. Kharkov alone has 1M+ population.

Ask Syria, Iran, USA, Iraq how difficult it can be for a conventional military to fight street to street and not end up basically demolishing the entire city.

4) Goal looks like at least initially to take Kiyv and force the government to surrender or destroy morale to the point the rest of operation becomes a much easier task. By taking the capital, Russia is trying to end the war quickly. 

But 2.5M people in Kiyv, will not be simple operation if Ukraine decides to have its last stand.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497030253830545409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497024504455139330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497031073145966595

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497034252910690305


----------



## aryobarzan

Russian revenge on Turkish drones...lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496731284307128321

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497044093310205954
Idk it looks like cruise missile to me, Based on a piece recovered so far.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497045920659423233


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497051595980230660
Well this is interesting....


----------



## Mata Elang

Putin's invaders have gone mad, prepare for the consequences! 

What's up with Putin's mugger supporters? What happens if your independent country is attacked by Putin's occupiers/robbers?


----------



## TheImmortal

Mata Elang said:


> Putin's invaders have gone mad, prepare for the consequences!
> 
> What's up with Putin's mugger supporters? What happens if your independent country is attacked by Putin's occupiers/robbers?



When England-France-USA invade & destroy countries (Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen, Syria, Libya) it’s ok because “they brought freedom to these uncivilized brown people”

When Russia brings freedom it’s called an “invader and violating international law”

Have to love the Western logic here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mata Elang

TheImmortal said:


> When England-France-USA invade & destroy countries (Afghanistan, Iraq, Yemen, Syria, Libya) it’s ok because “they brought freedom to these uncivilized brown people”
> 
> When Russia brings freedom it’s called an “invader and violating international law”
> 
> Have to love the Western logic here.


That means you AGREE Russia is the same as the US, UK and France, which are both invader countries. Are you two-faced? Remember Ukraine is not a member of NATO, even if Ukraine is a member of NATO, Russia/Putin has no right to attack an independent country like Ukraine, unless Ukraine attacks first.


----------



## GWXP

1) Seems like the era of American hegemony or global dominance that lasted since 1991 officially ended yesterday...There is no longer American hegemon or global policemen anymore.

World was multipolar prior to WWII, bipolar during the Cold War, unipolar since 1991 and now again we are moving to a multipolar world.

In 6-8 years China will surpass US in term of economy and by 2030 will have substantial military capabilities, Russia recovers Eastern Europe.

At the same time US has a debt of 130% of GDP, inability to stimulate economy through monetary or fiscal policies due to 0% Fed interest rate and massive debt and aging population....

2) Russian invasion of Ukraine is good for Iran. Now Russia will be sanctioned and isolated from the West and with emergence of a new "Iron Curtain" Russia will have to cooperate with Iran.

At the same time US, which wasted 20 years in the Middle East, will want to make a deal with Iran, so they could fully concentrate on Russia and China.

3) Historically on average armored brigades moved at a rate of 20-30km a day...So this war could last 2 weeks or 1 month...

Occupying entire Ukraine will require 400.000-500.000 troops and massive military spendings from Russia...So with 200.000 troops Russia probably wants to occupy Eastern Ukraine and establish a natural border on Dnepr river.

After this invasion there will be massive deployment of large NATO military assets in Eastern Europe and a new Cold War between the West and Russia...Poland and Romania will have to increase their military budgets and rebuild their militaries with American help in order to contain Russia.

4) At the current oil price 1 dollar should be 40 rubles, but its now 85 rubles...This is because Russia conducts policies aimed at keeping ruble artificially weak through the policy of the so called "budgetary rule".

Russia kept its currency artificially weak for the last 5 years in order to stimulate import substitution and boost non oil exports.

Of course new sanctions will weaken ruble even further but Russia is ready for this thanks to import substitution.

5) For Ukraine Russian invasion will be a catastrophe from economic point of view.

Russia will establish a puppet regime which will be sanctioned by the West....

18% of Ukrainian GDP comes from remittances of Ukrainian guest-workers in the European Union (in Poland, Czech Republic, Baltic states.)

70% of Ukrainian exports go to the European Union

Every year IMF bailout Ukraine by refinancing its soveregin debt.

Sanctions against the puppet regime in Ukraine will leave it without remittances, ability to export to European Union and without financial support...so there will be economic collapse and bankruptcy of Ukraine, which might increase dissatisfaction with Russian rule.

5) Video from 2014 by Peter Zeihan predicting Russia invading Ukraine (he is also the guy predicting Iran-Saudi war)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Mata Elang said:


> That means you AGREE Russia is the same as the US, UK and France, which are both invader countries. Are you two-faced? Remember Ukraine is not a member of NATO, even if Ukraine is a member of NATO, Russia/Putin has no right to attack an independent country like Ukraine, unless Ukraine attacks first.



I love this “whataboutism” arguement Western supporters put forth. “2 wrongs don’t make a right”.

When Russia/Iran/China were saying for years that the West flaunting international law to support their own interests risks a break down of international order and law the West said “blah blah blah”. When the west tore up international agreements to sastify domestic audience and maximalist demands they should have thought about days like this.

strong countries defend their own interests and national security. This has been going on since the dawn of man.

Russia gave every chance for the West to address its security concerns over the last 20 years, but instead the West continued to stage color revolutions and move closer and closer to Russian borders. 

In my opinion this move was long over due, should have happened 10+ years ago.

The west doesn’t want peace with Russia. 

How come Iran a country they could have squashed in 2003 and 2008 they didn’t attack? How come they choose diplomacy? That is because Iran was expanding and pushing the security threats AWAY from its borders and the West was struggling to contain Iran. Thus West WANTED diplomacy.

Which leads to my ultimate point, if West truly wanted diplomacy they would have negotiated with major power like Russia. Instead they should zero flexibility and pushed Ukraine into a war it was ill equipped to win. This is all by design to begin weakening Russia via sanctions and add Russia to the pariah list of Iran, Syria, and North Korea.

They will do the same to China vis a vi Taiwan mark my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

GWXP said:


> Occupying entire Ukraine will require 400.000-500.000 troops and massive military spendings from Russia...So with 200.000 troops Russia probably wants to occupy Eastern Ukraine and establish a natural border on Dnepr river.



Not sure where these numbers come from.

US had 170K troops in Iraq at its peak fighting an insurgency. Ukraine is only 38% bigger than Iraq size wise.

Also have to remember US fought a Sunni and Shiite insurgency at the same time with a failing nation state. Europeans aren’t like Arabs. Some low grade insurgency might happen here or there, but nothing on the scale we saw in Iraq which required constant troop presence. Nor is there a ethnic war threat like you had in Iraq (Kurds, Shiites, Sunnis).

Once Ukraine falls, MPs will arrive to administer safety to cities and troops and special forces units will chase down any insurgency leaders. Putin will install friendly regime elements that fled the last color revolutions.

But I agree with you that splitting Ukraine in half initially will be the first goal. Wether Putin tries to take the West will probably depend on how the war went and what the West is willing to do to prevent that operation.


----------



## GWXP

TheImmortal said:


> Not sure where these numbers come from.
> 
> US had 170K troops in Iraq at its peak fighting an insurgency. Ukraine is only 38% bigger than Iraq size wise.
> 
> Also have to remember US fought a Sunni and Shiite insurgency at the same time with a failing nation state. Europeans aren’t like Arabs. Some low grade insurgency might happen here or there, but nothing on the scale we saw in Iraq which required constant troop presence. Nor is there a ethnic war threat like you had in Iraq (Kurds, Shiites, Sunnis).
> 
> Once Ukraine falls, MPs will arrive to administer safety to cities and troops and special forces units will chase down any insurgency leaders. Putin will install friendly regime elements that fled the last color revolutions.
> 
> But I agree with you that splitting Ukraine in half initially will be the first goal. Wether Putin tries to take the West will probably depend on how the war went and what the West is willing to do to prevent that operation.


In 2003 Arab parts of Iraq had a population of 20mln and American and British invasion force in *March 2003* was 250.000 and Donald Ramsfeld said these forces were not enough.

Russia sent 100.000 troops to Chechnya in early 2000s against a guerilla force of 50.000 creating a two to one superiority

Ukraine is a country of 45mln people and much larger in size with dispersed population, so 200.000 Russian troops is only enough to occupy half of Ukraine east of Dnepr river.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

GWXP said:


> Ukraine is a country of 45mln people and much larger in size with dispersed population, so 200.000 Russian troops is only enough to occupy half of Ukraine east of Dnepr river.


I would wager they are hoping or expecting the Russian speaking portion of Ukraine which is much of the East to "police" themselves, therefore occupation of these areas is not needed if this is the case.

Their are many towns near Crimea that offered no resistance so far.

I


TheImmortal said:


> I love this “whataboutism” arguement Western supporters put forth. “2 wrongs don’t make a right”.
> 
> When Russia/Iran/China were saying for years that the West flaunting international law to support their own interests risks a break down of international order and law the West said “blah blah blah”. When the west tore up international agreements to sastify domestic audience and maximalist demands they should have thought about days like this.
> 
> strong countries defend their own interests and national security. This has been going on since the dawn of man.
> 
> Russia gave every chance for the West to address its security concerns over the last 20 years, but instead the West continued to stage color revolutions and move closer and closer to Russian borders.
> 
> In my opinion this move was long over due, should have happened 10+ years ago.
> 
> The west doesn’t want peace with Russia.
> 
> How come Iran a country they could have squashed in 2003 and 2008 they didn’t attack? How come they choose diplomacy? That is because Iran was expanding and pushing the security threats AWAY from its borders and the West was struggling to contain Iran. Thus West WANTED diplomacy.
> 
> Which leads to my ultimate point, if West truly wanted diplomacy they would have negotiated with major power like Russia. Instead they should zero flexibility and pushed Ukraine into a war it was ill equipped to win. This is all by design to begin weakening Russia via sanctions and add Russia to the pariah list of Iran, Syria, and North Korea.
> 
> They will do the same to China vis a vi Taiwan mark my words.


I spoke to my friend today about this, and it reminded me of the Iran US relation.

If the US had attack 15 years ago, or 20 years ago or even 10 years ago. It would've been far easier for them. The Fateh-313 was only unveiled in 2015.

Instead they waited and waited and they waited too long where they no longer consider it viable. Big failure on their part.

If Russia conducts the same mistake with Ukraine (wait) 10-20 years, who knows what the state of the Ukrainian military would be. With extensive missile corps, hardened facilities, improved airforce courtesy of NATO. Maybe add some Patriot batteries and the like in there... As a matter of fact, one could arguing waiting from 2014 onwards has been costly.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I would wager they are hoping or expecting the Russian speaking portion of Ukraine which is much of the East to "police" themselves, therefore occupation of these areas is not needed if this is the case.
> 
> Their are many towns near Crimea that offered no resistance so far.
> 
> I
> 
> I spoke to my friend today about this, and it reminded me of the Iran US relation.
> 
> If the US had attack 15 years ago, or 20 years ago or even 10 years ago. It would've been far easier for them. The Fateh-313 was only unveiled in 2015.
> 
> Instead they waited and waited and they waited too long where they no longer consider it viable. Big failure on their part.
> 
> If Russia conducts the same mistake with Ukraine (wait) 10-20 years, who knows what the state of the Ukrainian military would be. With extensive missile corps, hardened facilities, improved airforce courtesy of NATO. Maybe add some Patriot batteries and the like in there... As a matter of fact, one could arguing waiting from 2014 onwards has been costly.



The US didn’t not want to attack. They could have gotten directly involved in Iran-Iraq war and they mostly sat on sidelines.

They could invaded Iran at anytime and had a country with strategic natural resources and strategic location.

But the West NEEDED a boogeyman, Israel NEEDED a boogeyman. Or else if Iran did not exist. Why would Arabs need hundreds of billions of dollars of weapons? Why would Israel need tens of billions in aid? Why would US need to develop newer and newer weapons? The US military industrial complex LOVES iran. If they could kiss Rahbar they would for making them so much money milking all these countries around the world.

The answer is the deep state never wanted a war with Iran or if it did, a window was open that they were so unsure they couldn’t take action. They also wanted to go to war with communist China...ultimately never did. (Nixon moment).

Now you are telling me that Russia the leading 2nd global military power (individual country not NATO) is not worth negotiating with? With all their nukes? With all their pressure points they can employ?


I mean West wanted to demonize Putin for decades, but he kept acting pragmatic and not giving them enough excuse to paint him as a Stalinist. Now the flood gates are open, just go look what Boris Johnson said about Putin. Is this the words of a man who ever truly liked Putin? None of them did. They all were waiting for the opportunity to turn Russia into a pariah.

To your point, if Russia didn’t move in now. By 2040, Ukraine would be Hezbollah on Russia’s border except with missiles, fighter jets, worlds best air defense, and maybe even NATO supplied nukes on its territory under US control (like in Turkey).

Putin was forced into this and yes again you are correct, he should have done this in 2014, but he was still in that pragmatic mindset of trying not to stir the boat and hoping the West would change their mind.

West wants unipolar world wether it takes 25 years or 250 years they will never stop trying to weaken and subvert their enemies.

They are waiting for Khamenai to die and Putin to die/retire/get assassinated. Then they will make even more chess moves.

Luckily China solidified its internal power structure and made Xi leader for life which will provide stability for some time. But even in case of China, they are trying to influence who replaces Xi when he passes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497083662814244864


----------



## sha ah

Russian troops in Melitopol'​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497102997461123094


----------



## sha ah

Well within 24 hours the Russians have taken over several airports and airfields in Ukraine. It was inevitable that Ukrainian forces would be able to take back atleast one right ? Anyways footage is now showing Russian special forces outside of Kiev.

I don't think that the Russians will try to occupy large cities in Ukraine street by street, brick by brick. They will likely be looking to surround large cities, cut them off while simultaneously taking control of highways, border checkpoints, airports, airfields, etc

It's like basically holding a gun to the countries head without having to occupy every street. Ukraine will be forced to sign a treaty favorable to Russia. They will have no other choice but to capitulate.



TheImmortal said:


> 1) No one is saying Russia won’t be successful in its objectives. The military gap between Ukraine and Russia is way to wide. I mean Ukraine is giving guns to any able man right now, that is a dire situation.
> 
> The arguement is the unnecessary risk taking surrounding the airport in conjunction with lack of the optimal use of key military assets.
> 
> I mean S-400 and S-500 deployed near the borders would make large parts of Ukraine practical no fly zones for Ukraine fighter jets. Furthermore, Azeribajian used suicide drones and UAV to completely dismantle the Armenian army’s front lines and equipment and rapidly gain territory. We know Russia has a decent amount of UAV types from Syria footage.
> 
> 2) Afghanistan was a disaster, but it was a insurgency not conventional war. Cant compare Russia vs Ukraine in the same way as Afghanistan vs US
> 
> 3) Taking cities at this time would be pretty difficult. So it makes sense to avoid them when the forces passing thru are small. Kharkov alone has 1M+ population.
> 
> Ask Syria, Iran, USA, Iraq how difficult it can be for a conventional military to fight street to street and not end up basically demolishing the entire city.
> 
> 4) Goal looks like at least initially to take Kiyv and force the government to surrender or destroy morale to the point the rest of operation becomes a much easier task. By taking the capital, Russia is trying to end the war quickly.
> 
> But 2.5M people in Kiyv, will not be simple operation if Ukraine decides to have its last stand.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497030253830545409
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497024504455139330
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497031073145966595
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497034252910690305


----------



## sha ah

Russian troops seized 2 trucks of Ukrainian military and entered Kyiv​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497105835947966464

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Somehow their are clashes at the airport again which supposedly was re-captured by Ukraine...

Curious what's going on.


----------



## Mata Elang

TheImmortal said:


> I love this “whataboutism” arguement Western supporters put forth. “2 wrongs don’t make a right”.
> 
> When Russia/Iran/China were saying for years that the West flaunting international law to support their own interests risks a break down of international order and law the West said “blah blah blah”. When the west tore up international agreements to sastify domestic audience and maximalist demands they should have thought about days like this.
> 
> strong countries defend their own interests and national security. This has been going on since the dawn of man.
> 
> Russia gave every chance for the West to address its security concerns over the last 20 years, but instead the West continued to stage color revolutions and move closer and closer to Russian borders.
> 
> In my opinion this move was long over due, should have happened 10+ years ago.
> 
> The west doesn’t want peace with Russia.
> 
> How come Iran a country they could have squashed in 2003 and 2008 they didn’t attack? How come they choose diplomacy? That is because Iran was expanding and pushing the security threats AWAY from its borders and the West was struggling to contain Iran. Thus West WANTED diplomacy.
> 
> Which leads to my ultimate point, if West truly wanted diplomacy they would have negotiated with major power like Russia. Instead they should zero flexibility and pushed Ukraine into a war it was ill equipped to win. This is all by design to begin weakening Russia via sanctions and add Russia to the pariah list of Iran, Syria, and North Korea.
> 
> They will do the same to China vis a vi Taiwan mark my words.


Still, you haven't answered my question above! But well you don't have to answer it (because you won't be able to answer it), I'll explain to you what's really going on with Russia especially Putin. The era of colonization of the Soviet Union (Russia) has ended, many countries that were formerly colonized by the Soviet Union (Russia) have now separated themselves from the Soviet Union (Russia) and become independent countries again (including Ukraine). Here Russia/Putin don't understand the real situation, they don't understand that they are over (the Soviet Union). US NATO will not attack Russia (because of thousands of nuclear) even though Ukraine is no longer an ally of Russia, and vice versa Russia will not dare to attack the west. So here it looks like Putin is being paranoid, confused and doesn't think about the future of Russia's economy. Putin should think like China, even though China has a communist ideology they still cooperate widely with the west, and now China with a different ideology from the west is the second largest country in the world in terms of economy (unlike Russia which is getting worse). Russia's biggest problem is Putin being paranoid, uncontrollable and power hungry. Many Russians are dissatisfied with Putin's iron fist policy. Democracy no longer exists in Russia, which is ruled by only a handful of power-hungry people (Putin). Many people who speak out for their democratic rights in Russia are imprisoned or even deliberately killed. That is why Russia will never progress in terms of its economy and democracy. I am disappointed with countries like Syria, Yemen and Venezuela supporting the occupation carried out by Russia/Putin (even though their fate is being attacked by other countries too. IRONIC). They should be SILENT. Even though they are especially allied with Syria (even though Russia is actually only using Syria's strategic location as a base) with Russia (which is two-faced), they should stay in the right position. I am also disappointed with the comments of Iranian politicians about the Ukraine-Russia situation, they should have made their comments more wisely or else they should have kept quiet. We know Iran is friendly with Ukraine and Russia so Iran should be in a conciliatory position instead of making amateurish comments. What would happen if Russia attacked INDEPENDENT countries like Iran, Syria, Yemen and Venezuela? I don't support US NATO or Russia China, I just hate other countries attacking INDEPENDENT country, pity the innocent people of Ukraine who are victimized by the power-hungry maniac Mr Putin's paranoid! Iran and its allies must remain vigilant and careful with the two-sided politics of Russia/Putin, they are never willing to help. Iran still remember the S-300? Syria still remember the Israeli-Russian behind the scenes?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

So what about NATO's intervention in Afghanistan ? Now more than 1 million children are starving in Afghanistan ? What about Libya ? Weapons sales which had led to the starvation in Yemen ? What about the US attacking Iraq over WMDs that never existed which led to the death of 1 million Iraqis ? 

So all these interventions are ethical and acceptable by your standards ? and what about NATO expansion in Europe ? After the collapse of the Soviet Union, Gorbachev was promised that NATO would not move one inch east of Germany, yet NATO kept expanding. 

Russia tolerated NATO expansion but when they went for Georgia, Russia had to react. Now NATO is putting Ukraine in its sights and Russia again had to respond. Putin is not confused at all. On the contrary he understands precisely what kinds of threats Russia is facing today and knows how and when to respond.



Mata Elang said:


> Still, you haven't answered my question above! But well you don't have to answer it (because you won't be able to answer it), I'll explain to you what's really going on with Russia especially Putin. The era of colonization of the Soviet Union (Russia) has ended, many countries that were formerly colonized by the Soviet Union (Russia) have now separated themselves from the Soviet Union (Russia) and become independent countries again (including Ukraine). Here Russia/Putin don't understand the real situation, they don't understand that they are over (the Soviet Union). US NATO will not attack Russia (because of thousands of nuclear) even though Ukraine is no longer an ally of Russia, and vice versa Russia will not dare to attack the west. So here it looks like Putin is being paranoid, confused and doesn't think about the future of Russia's economy. Putin should think like China, even though China has a communist ideology they still cooperate widely with the west, and now China with a different ideology from the west is the second largest country in the world in terms of economy (unlike Russia which is getting worse). Russia's biggest problem is Putin being paranoid, uncontrollable and power hungry. Many Russians are dissatisfied with Putin's iron fist policy. Democracy no longer exists in Russia, which is ruled by only a handful of power-hungry people (Putin). Many people who speak out for their democratic rights in Russia are imprisoned or even deliberately killed. That is why Russia will never progress in terms of its economy and democracy. I am disappointed with countries like Syria, Yemen and Venezuela supporting the occupation carried out by Russia/Putin (even though their fate is being attacked by other countries too. IRONIC). They should be SILENT. Even though they are especially allied with Syria (even though Russia is actually only using Syria's strategic location as a base) with Russia (which is two-faced), they should stay in the right position. I am also disappointed with the comments of Iranian politicians about the Ukraine-Russia situation, they should have made their comments more wisely or else they should have kept quiet. We know Iran is friendly with Ukraine and Russia so Iran should be in a conciliatory position instead of making amateurish comments. What would happen if Russia attacked INDEPENDENT countries like Iran, Syria, Yemen and Venezuela? I don't support US NATO or Russia China, I just hate other countries attacking INDEPENDENT country, pity the innocent people of Ukraine who are victimized by the power-hungry maniac Mr Putin's paranoid! Iran and its allies must remain vigilant and careful with the two-sided politics of Russia/Putin, they are never willing to help. Iran still remember the S-300? Syria still remember the Israeli-Russian behind the scenes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 818305
> 
> 
> This is what 190K troops gets you? The North they literally walked across the border uncontested. The border wasn’t even manned. The south lightly defended.
> 
> Ukraine was defending the SOF at the POC.
> 
> Shock and awe first 24 hours 1700 sorties were launched and Russian onboard defense systems on helicopters is quite alarming since a KA-52 was downed by a man pad. Ukraine doesn’t have much of an airforce to begin within nor a major mechanized military side either.
> 
> Honestly if Ukraine had to fight the Jihadi’s 2010-2015 from Syria. I’m pretty sure they would lose the whole country to jihadis.
> 
> This is a country that didn’t fire a single bullet to defend Crimea in 2014. They make Iraqi army look like Spartans at this point.


Ukraine has no real army. This will be a cakewalk for Russia. No comparison to Iraq at all. Sanctions irrelevant as Russia also carries a big economic counterstick. The assault phase will be wrapped up in a week. Maybe two. The major activity will be economic-diplomacy in the aftermath.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497166851666759680


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497216982432759821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497217233642475524
Paint me skeptical. Maybe the helicopter part is true.


----------



## Mata Elang

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497210879691141121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497214326213652480

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Mata Elang said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497210879691141121
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497214326213652480



Lol 516 armoured vehicles? These guys make up fake numbers worse than Turkish military. Even Turkish military is laughing at these numbers.

Have seen less than 25 destroyed armoured vehicles. And less than 10 tanks (maybe even 5). 1 helicopter. 1 transport plane. zero fighter jets.

No video = propaganda. No UAV footage = propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497226006079365124
Again Ukraine propaganda turns out it’s their own forces that were destroyed.

Just like last night’s “Russian fighter jet shot down” turned out to be their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mata Elang

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497230849091117057 Russia/Putin EVIL


----------



## aryobarzan

Having seen so many military convoys destroyed so easily in the recent wars (Armenia, Ukraine, Yemen)..I wonder if there is a solution to it...may be mobile Short range AD !!

or may be do not have convoys at all..but how do U move troops and ammo around..any brilliant Ideas..


----------



## aryobarzan

ahaider97 said:


> Maybe in the night, or if you are in your own territory set up underground infrastructure for defensive movements. Of course moving your troops under air coverage is the ideal solution, but for that you need air superiority. Basically preemptive artillery and protection from air seems to be the answer. Iran better start acquiring some new jets. Those missiles of your won't be enough for defense.


Well Storing large/supply depots underground is an approach... moving troops in private vehicles/trucks will marry the troops with the supply..

As for New Jets:...I am sure the marketing of Russian aircraft approach to Iran will see a huge shift...I favour in-house development but for short 5-10 years I am realistic that some acquisition has to take place. .


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Having seen so many military convoys destroyed so easily in the recent wars (Armenia, Ukraine, Yemen)..I wonder if there is a solution to it...may be mobile Short range AD !!
> 
> or may be do not have convoys at all..but how do U move troops and ammo around..any brilliant Ideas..



BUK are following these convoys but as long as air superiority hasn’t been fully established easy to pick off convoys especially with suicide drones and TB2 like MALE UAVs. But the BUK needs to be deployed.

The solution would be something like a majid or mobile air defense system that can move and track targets, stop quickly and fire

Even then all you need is a few small suicide drones to get thru and cause major damage to a convoy. And if it’s a fighter jet dropping a payload forget about it, they can drop glide bombs from 75KM away. Tough for any battery to intercept a tiny glide bomb.

What is concerning is S-400/S-500 might not be the powerhouse system we were told. Because if S-400 is deployed on Belarus side and on Russian side all of Eastern Ukraine should be a no fly zone for any Ukraine helicopter or fighter jets. So unless Ukraine has found a way to avoid their targeting radars, something doesn’t make sense.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497254576965226497

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497255965057499141

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497237584107425800

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Lol 516 armoured vehicles? These guys make up fake numbers worse than Turkish military. Even Turkish military is laughing at these numbers.
> 
> Have seen less than 25 destroyed armoured vehicles. And less than 10 tanks (maybe even 5). 1 helicopter. 1 transport plane. zero fighter jets.
> 
> No video = propaganda. No UAV footage = propaganda



I haven't seen alot of damage on the side of the Russians aside from these numbers which cant possibly be true.

Yet to see drone footage from the Ukrainian TB2's (the greatest system the world has ever seen in the history of mankind according to some). You'd think they'd release some to boost morale and cripple Russia strong impression.

Russia is exercising alot of restraint in my point of view to minimize damage and civilian casualties. This may not be the case if they face too much resistance. We all see what they can do in Syria.



TheImmortal said:


> What is concerning is S-400/S-500 might not be the powerhouse system we were told. Because if S-400 is deployed on Belarus side and on Russian side all of Eastern Ukraine should be a no fly zone for any Ukraine helicopter or fighter jets. So unless Ukraine has found a way to avoid their targeting radars, something doesn’t make sense.


Ukrainian AF is basically very very small now. When the Russians landed at the airport near Kyiv with airborne troops, they had full reign with attack helicopters to support them.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497255965057499141
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497237584107425800


I think UKR are sustaining large losses to maintain the borders from further intrusion, but once/if it is broken, the Rus advance would be rapid.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497290395901906950
Pentagon disappointed that Russia isn’t advancing as fast as the Taliban and ISIS. Both Western creations.

Hell if America was leading this effort they would just flatten everything. Who remembers Kobane?













Hilarious US talks about war crimes and collateral damage. These guys just flatten cities like the Zionists

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Missiles are an expensive solution to compensate for the firepower that modern fighter jets can provide. I know that Iran has been working on reducing the costs for decades, but still, a proper modern fighter jet can be reused many times (sure, it has maintenance costs) and each time it can do what 10-20 missiles can achieve.



The November 2015 contract for 24 Su-35 cost China 2,5 billion USD. Let's assume for argument's sake that an up-to-date fighter jet will cost Iran 60 million USD apiece, including considerable amounts of air-to-ground munitions (in reality, I'm sure the price tag will be significantly superior). A fleet of some 300 to 400 would have to be amassed in order to achieve nominal parity with just part of Iran's regional rivals and adversaries. 300 x 60 million = 18 billion USD. That's without counting training costs as well as the costs for new hardened airbases as well as machinery and R&D investment for spare parts production if the deal doesn't come with a transfer of technology (ToT which itself would probably be billed another couple of billion dollars), again for argument's sake.

In parallel, Iran's nationalized and largely self-sufficient defence industries can source almost every needed raw material and component for ballistic missiles domestically at a bargain price, their manufacturing process does not generate significant intermediary costs since they do not involve major private corporations calling for profits of their own (as opposed to arms industries in capitalist states of the west), and they're fully benefiting from economies of scale given the considerable mass production levels accomplished by Iran's BM production lines. Consequently, it is a realistic assumption that the IRGC will have to spend an average amount of 150.000 USD on a ballistic missile, let's increase that the number to 250.000 USD for the sake of our argument (although this is probably a somewhat exaggerated figure).

This means that for the price of an complete air force overhaul, bringing the latter to prevailing contemporary standards and enabling it of challenging a large number of potential regional enemies head on, Iran can produce 72.000 ballistic missiles... If we put the average unit price for a capable fighter at 100 million USD, the corresponding number of ballistic missiles will exceed 100.000 (!). Sure, Iran's hardened underground missile cities (large, comprehensively equipped bases) didn't come for free, but these one-time investments have now been completed, supplying Iran with at least 31 such bases (as per the statement of a military official, at least one was built in each province).

Furthermore, maintenance costs will be vastly superior for the hypothetical air force under discussion. So will training costs. Compared to ballistic missile crews, fighter jet operators are significantly more specialized thus their training is far more time-consuming and it costs more. Pilots - who theoretically could be identified and subject to attempts on their lives, are harder to replace than BM operators, whose instruction time may not exceed a couple of weeks if not days.

And we also left out various types of auxiliary aircraft essential in supporting jet fighters, namely early warning and aerial refueling planes etc, which Iran would need to spend another couple of billions on.

So cost-wise, the maths are not favoring fighter jets over an arsenal of precision-guided ballistic missiles, as long as the necessary human and material resources are available for indigenous mass-production.

The only subsidiary advantage to fighters I can see is their multi-role application, insofar as they can serve both for strike and interception missions, whilst ballistic missiles are limited to the strike role against ground targets. However, even a vast fleet of fighter jets will not dispense from the necessity to set up a solid ground-based air defence network, so in this regard an augmented air force will not lead to enormous savings either. Plus, the whole point of a massive stockpile of highly survivable, pin-point ballistic missiles usable on short notice in the framework of an effective doctrine like Iran is operating, is precisely to fulfill the A2/AD role otherwise dedicated to the air force, and neutralize enemy air power beforehand by saturating with continuous precision strikes the bulky type of infrastructure an air force generally cannot forego, namely air bases.

In conclusion, it's precisely the relative cost-effectiveness of the BM-centered defence doctrine, more than comparative procurement opportunities, which motivated Iranian planners to choose this option over an expensive air force. Especially for post-revolutionary Iran, whose main adversaries (US, NATO and zionist regime) are enjoying a disproportionate advantage in terms of material resources, cost has always been a fundamental and overriding criterion shaping the national defence doctrine and subsequent armament procurement policy.

- - - - -



Stryker1982 said:


> You know what's remarkable.
> 
> For so much less, they banned Iran from SWIFT, but for the literally invasion of a country, they have not imposed a SWIFT ban on Russia. (Yet).
> 
> No matter how much people want to pretend everything is fine, their were alot of miss chances and mistakes in strategy. An Iranian gas pipeline to Europe would've prevented a swift ban..



Neither the EU nor any other major economic actor would have been willing to render itself dependent on Iranian energy supplies, given the Islamic Republic's principled opposition and Resistance to global arrogance, read to the zio-American empire. Iran did not miss out major opportunities. Especially since Iran never rejected acceptable offers in this regard, ie offers not conditioned upon acceptance by Iran of a de facto status of vassalage.

Not to mention that for Iran herself, increased dependence upon exports of crude oil and gas would have represented a disadvantageous venture as far as economic and human development are concerned. If Iran tops Saudi Arabia in industrial, technological and scientific prowess as well as in self-sufficiency, it's precisely thanks to lesser reliance on energy exports, not the other way around. All things being equal, due to the Dutch Disease and assorted dilemmas, oil isn't an opportunity for development, but it's rather an obstacle.



Stryker1982 said:


> I seriously hope the monkeys in the current Iranian establishment learn from this.



Somehow I seriously doubt that "monkeys" would have been capable of overthrowing one of the major US client regimes known for being armed to the teeth with some of the most exquisite weapons systems, of then proceeding to challenge and undermine zio-American and NATO imperial interests all over their neighborhood and beyond, to deter that same enemy from military aggression, to hold in check two global superpowers and then the single global superpower throughout its unipolar period of hegemony, to withstand the most intensive "regime change" attempts by those same superpowers assisted by an endless array of lackeys for forty-three full years and counting.

- - - - -



sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496847599655133185
> Ukainian forces have allegedly launched 4 ballistic missiles into Belarus
> 
> 4 ballistic missiles launched from the territory of the Republic of Belarus in the south-western direction​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496840790412251148



The two quoted statements seem contradictory - did Ukraine launch missiles into Belarus, or is it the opposite?



sha ah said:


> That was because of Iran's TERRIBLE diplomacy under IR. Say what you will about the Shah, but he convinced the west to give Iran the F-14, the 1970's equivalent of the F-22 today. He also convinced the west to give Iran nuclear weapons on a silver platter.



The shah convinced the west to supply Iran with nuclear weapons? Definitely not. I'm puzzled as to what this supposition is based on. There's simply no way the west would ever have supplied Iran with nuclear arms.

As for the F-14, it's not really comparable to the F-22 from a political point of view since the US regime never hesitated to go ahead with the F-22 program whereas at one stage it pretty much did so concerning the Tomcat, seeing that it was the shah who bailed out Grumman to the tune of billions of dollars and thereby made the F-14 possible to start with.

But more importantly and to be perfectly honest, I fail to see where the huge accomplishment is with the F-14 contract. Yes, Iran was offered and spent colossal sums on a uniquely advanced fighter jet of which it had the privilege of being the only operator outside the USA - although there should be no doubts in anyone's mind that Washington would immediately have obliged, had the zionist regime expressed a similar wish to operate the type. This said, the Iran-US relationship remained within the limits of classic imperial clientelization. Case in point, the US regime making sure Iranians wouldn't operate the much vaunted Tomcats autonomously, having to rely on American technicians instead. They even forbade Iranian personnel from carrying out maintenance of the jet on their own. Tremendous efforts would thus have been required to acquire this capacity, as the Islamic Republic experienced once US personnel had left the country and Iran was placed under total arms embargo.

In short, under the previous regime Iran would not have been able to use its F-14's other than for operations approved or dictated by its American patrons.



sha ah said:


> Wanting to support various movements in Palestine and what not is one thing, but then opening your mouth to stand out and make yourself out to be villain no 1 is the worst thing any country could do. This was especially problematic during Ahmadinejad era.



First, I can think of various interventions conducted by Iran that were not proactive efforts initiated by Tehran's, but purely defensive ones. Had Iran not proceeded with these, the fight would have reached her own borders now. Perhaps the most significant example of this is of course the Syrian crisis, given that a defeat of the government in Damascus would likely have led to a chain reaction, with Lebanon's Hezbollah being targeted next and the Iranian-led Axis of Resistance being essentially uprooted. This in turn would have deprived Iran of one of her main assets of deterrence against aggression or against intensive destabilization attempts by the zio-American empire.

Secondly, other policies which may more readily be considered as Iranian support for a cause, such as the Islamic Republic's principled and uninterrupted backing of the Palestinian Resistance, have simultaneously had a defensive dimension to them. To stay within the mentioned example, the zionist regime indeed has no tolerance for large nation-states with vast potentials in its neighborhood, as highlighted by the Bernard Lewis and Oded Yinon plans, of which the protracted wars and chaos spread across West Asia and North Africa by US neoconservatives in 2001, followed up upon by every one of their successors, represent the practical implementation.



sha ah said:


> Honestly I think Iran has done more than enough and sacrificed more than enough for the various causes throughout the region. In the next few years Iran needs to focus on building its infrastructure and international relations, especially now with these Russian moves in Ukraine, it's the optimal time to do this, and especially if the JCPOA is revived Iran needs to scramble.



Beyond and in addition to the Islamic Revolution's ideological convictions, Iran needs to counter NATO and the zionist regime for the sake of her own survival. This then takes the shape of Iranian support lent to various anti-imperial and anti-colonial liberation movements, primarily in the Islamic world but also outside its boundaries. As long as the enemy does not revise its stance and destructive goals vis a vis Iran, dropping support for these movements is out of the question - for make no mistake, total balkanization and obliteration of the Iranian nation-state, society and civilization is what they are aiming for, and so far they haven't shown any readiness to settle for less.

Even if they came to accept Iran's continued existence as an independent and sovereign state, the ethical and religious question remains as to whether Iran can abandon the just causes she has been standing up for. But for the time being, whether contemplated through the prism of ideology and Islamic tenets or through that of realism and national interest, Iran has no actual choice but to keep resisting zio-American imperialism.

What is more, Iran has done so in a remarkably affordable manner in terms of expenditures. Genius-level decision making and planning, which resulted among others in an incredibly well thought out, extremely cost-effective and affortable asymmetric military doctrine, made sure of this.

- - - - -



Mata Elang said:


> That means you AGREE Russia is the same as the US, UK and France, which are both invader countries. Are you two-faced? Remember Ukraine is not a member of NATO, even if Ukraine is a member of NATO, Russia/Putin has no right to attack an independent country like Ukraine, unless Ukraine attacks first.



The countries illegally destabilized, invaded and destroyed by NATO and their minions never posed a realistic threat to the security of the US and EU states. Whereas the menace to Russia emanating from these same western imperialists is very authentic, palpable and concrete. Moscow is much more in a position of legitimate self-defence vis a vis western encroachment in its immediate neighborhood, than Washington was with regards to fictive Iraqi "WMD" in 2003, etc.

- - - - -



TheImmortal said:


> Iran: *breaths*
> west: you are kicked out of SWIFT for breathing to loud
> 
> Russia: invades another country illegally
> West: no plans on SWIFT
> 
> That’s what happens when you have economic leverage on your opponent. Iran’s “neither east nor west” made it so Iran had leverage on NOBODY.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496922737427816457



This statement appears to reflect two misconceptions about the Islamic Revolution's slogan 'Neither East nor West'.

One, the term 'East' was referring to the Soviet Union and its illegitimate empire. Which is no longer in existence, hence this notion is no longer of relevance.

Two, the motto basically implied refusal of any form of vassalage, no more and no less. Where economic ties are possible without preconditions that lead to subjugation (be it economic, political or cultural), Islamic Iran would be ready to enhance bilateral cooperation.

It's just that none of the major power centers of the west, owing to their oppressive nature, have been willing to establish deeper relations with Iran on an equal footing. Eastern powers currently do, hence why Iran is developing her economic relations with them.



TheImmortal said:


> People forget Ukraine has/had a big arms production industry during the Soviet Union days.



And Ukraine's defence industries and arms manufacturing plants are mostly situated in the eastern parts of the country. Soon Kiev can say goodbye to much of her military production capabilities.



TheImmortal said:


> If true, huge incompetence on Russian military part. Reminds me of the Nohed raid outside of Aleppo during Syrian civil war that ended in a terrible ambush and became a National embarrassment for Iran’s artesh.



This isn't exactly how it went down.

It wasn't an embarrassment for the Iranian army but rather a source of pride and inspiration. User Mithridates had addressed it before:








TheImmortal said:


> The US didn’t not want to attack. They could have gotten directly involved in Iran-Iraq war and they mostly sat on sidelines.
> 
> They could invaded Iran at anytime and had a country with strategic natural resources and strategic location.
> 
> But the West NEEDED a boogeyman, Israel NEEDED a boogeyman. Or else if Iran did not exist. Why would Arabs need hundreds of billions of dollars of weapons? Why would Israel need tens of billions in aid? Why would US need to develop newer and newer weapons? The US military industrial complex LOVES iran. If they could kiss Rahbar they would for making them so much money milking all these countries around the world.
> 
> The answer is the deep state never wanted a war with Iran or if it did, a window was open that they were so unsure they couldn’t take action. They also wanted to go to war with communist China...ultimately never did. (Nixon moment).



No, the US and zionist regimes would have jumped on the first achievable opportunity to overthrow the Islamic Republic and subsequently dismantle the Iranian nation-state.

The efforts they put into their so-called "regime change" policy against Iran have surpassed any other such undertaking they engaged in since the 1979 Islamic Revolution: from the illegal sanctions imposed on Iran, which are the most stringent on earth, to the unbelievable propaganda and psy-ops campaign they launched against the Islamic Republic and the Iranian nation, which historically is completely unprecedented in intensity, scope and underhandedness, to all other forms of pressure they have been exerting on Iran: there can not be a shred of doubt as to their objectives, which at times are officially announced.

A whole spate of other states in the area (Iraq, Libya, Syria, Somalia, Sudan, Yemen etc), which never managed to challenge and set back zio-American imperial interests to the extent Iran has done, where bombed, invaded, torn apart by hordes of terrorist NATO proxies or client regimes. The ultimate prize in the all out zio-American offensive started after September 11, 2001 was and is Iran. Iran incarnates the stumbling block par excellence to the empire's remodeling plans for the region.

The reason they did not proceed with a military invasion against Iran is clear: simply, they know plain well that they cannot succeed in such a mad adventure barring costs so high that they would effectively prove unsustainable both politically and economically for any aggressor. Iran's unique, numerous and redundant assets of self-defensive mean that the US regime is not going to risk a large scale military aggression. Namely, the combination of a vast, ever expanding network of loyal and dedicated regional allies; Iran's geographic location atop the world's main artery of energy supplies, which can be successfully choked off or threatened for considerable amounts of time; Iran's characteristics as a highly integrated, large and populous nation heir to one of the oldest civilizations in continuous existence, coupled with a historically deep rooted, sophisticated state structure - again one of the oldest in existence; the weight of Islamic and specifically Shia Muslim martyrdom culture, empowered by an extremely astute and well-suited asymmetric defence doctrine; and last but not least, the inherent vulnerability of the zionist entity to a full blown Iranian counter-strike, zionist entity whose survival and stability is as vital to the US establishment as America's own.

Therefore, the idea that the US refrained from attacking Iran because it needs a bogeyman to milk its vassals or justify its unconditional support for Tel Aviv doesn't hold water. That Washington will go out of its way to demonize its enemies is only natural. Correspondingly, there's nothing out of the ordinary in the fact that they will point to Iran when trying to legitimize their dubious policies; but, this nowhere indicates that the conflict between Iran and the US / Isra"el" is bogus, quite the contrary. The two issues are not mutually exclusive at all. As a matter of fact, there's not a single example of the US regime not attempting to blacken an effective enemy. More over, PGCC monarchies were already purchasing immense amounts of American-made armament prior to the Islamic Revolution. These regimes being the repressive US puppets they are, there's not even a need on either side, other than a purely formal one, to present any justification for the ongoing "milking" process - Iran or no Iran, a simple phone call from D.C. will be enough to make them disburse whatever amounts the US may ask for. Just as Tel Aviv was receiving massive US aid way before 1979.



TheImmortal said:


> They are waiting for Khamenai to die and Putin to die/retire/get assassinated. Then they will make even more chess moves.
> 
> Luckily China solidified its internal power structure and made Xi leader for life which will provide stability for some time. But even in case of China, they are trying to influence who replaces Xi when he passes.



They can wait all they want. The Islamic Republic has proven to be a stable, solid and functional enough system to take adequate preparations for a seamless succession to its Supreme Leadership, ensuring political continuity and steadfastness. To date, all of Washington's "chess moves" relative to Iran have blatantly failed at achieving their underlying strategic goals, and as time passes, the Islamic Republic's geostrategic position against its enemies actually keeps getting stronger and stronger.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> The November 2015 contract for 24 Su-35 cost China 2,5 billion USD. Let's assume for argument's sake that purchasing an up to date fighter jet will cost Iran only 60 million USD apiece including massive amounts of air to ground ammunitions (in reality, the price tag will be superior). A fleet of some 300 to 400 would be required in order to be able to achieve nominal parity with just part of Iran's regional rivals and adversaries. 300 x 60 million = 18 billion USD. That's not counting training costs and the costs for new hardened airbases as well as machinery and R&D investment for spare parts production if the deal doesn't come with a transfer of technology (ToT which itself would probably be billed another couple of billion dollars), again for argument's sake.
> 
> In parallel, Iran's nationalized and largely self-sufficient defence industries can source almost every needed raw material and component for ballistic missiles domestically at a bargain price, their manufacturing process does not generate significant intermediary costs since they do not involve major private corporations demanding profits of their own (as opposed to arms industries in capitalist western states), and they are fully benefiting from economies of scale given the considerable mass production capability achieved by Iran's BM production lines. Consequently, it is a realistic assumption that the IRGC will have to spend an average amount of 150.000 USD on a ballistic missile, let's increase that the number to 250.000 USD for argument's sake (although this is certainly an exaggerated figure).
> 
> This means that for the price of an completely overhauled air force brough to prevailing contemporary standards and capable of challenging a large number of potential regional enemies head on, Iran can produce 72.000 ballistic missiles. Sure, Iran's hardened underground missile cities (very large and comprehensively equipped bases) have been relatively costly to construct, but these one-time investments have been carried out already, supplying Iran with at least 31 such bases (as per the statement of a military official, Iran has built a minimum of one such installation per province).
> 
> Furthermore, maintenance costs will be vastly superior for the hypothetical air force under discussion. So will training costs. Fighter jet operators are much more specialized thus their training is far more time-consuming compared to ballistic missile crews. Pilots - who theoretically could be identified and their lives be attempted, are more much more difficult to replace than BM operators, who may be sufficiently instructed in a matter of mere weeks if not days.
> 
> And we did not even consider the auxiliary aircraft essential in supporting jet fighters, namely early warning aircraft, aerial refueling planes and so on, all of which Iran would need to spend another couple of billions on in the considered scenario.
> 
> So cost-wise, the maths do not favor fighter jets over an arsenal of mostly precision-guided ballistic missiles, as long as the necessary human and material resources are available to indigenously mass-produce these from scratch.
> 
> The only subsidiary advantage to fighter jets I can see is their multi-role application, insofar as they can serve both for strike and interception missions, whilst ballistic missiles are restricted to the strike role. However, even a vast fleet of fighter jets will not dispense a nation from setting up a solid ground-based air defence network, so this will not lead to considerable savings either. More over, the whole point of a massive stockpile of highly survivable, stockpile of ballistic missiles with pin-point accuracy and ready to use on short notice along with the complementary doctrine like Islamic Iran has been fielding, is precisely to fulfill the A2/AD role otherwise ascribed to the air force, and neutralize enemy air power before its aircraft can take off by saturating with continuous precision strikes the one bulky type of infrastructure an air force generally cannot operate without, namely its air bases.
> 
> In conclusion, it's precisely the relative cost-effectiveness of the BM-centered defence doctrine, more than comparative procurement opportunities, which made Iranian planners choose this option over an expensive air force and concentrate funds in that sector. Especially for post-revolutionary Iran, whose main adversaries - the US plus NATO and the zionist regime, enjoy a disproportionate advantage in terms of material resources, cost has always been a fundamental and overriding criterion shaping the national defence doctrine and subsequent armament procurement policy.


So, using your calculations, Iran must already have over 100,000 ballistic missiles after over 2 decades of heavily investing in missile production. Is that it?

The US claims that F-16 has been designed to withstand 8,000 hours of flight time during its operational lifetime. That's how many sorties? I don't know, help me out here; but I think if a typical sortie is taken to be 2 hours, that's like 4,000 sorties. Correct me if I'm wrong.

I couldn't find similar numbers for Su-30, but assuming a similar life span and assuming previous numbers are correct, and assuming we have purchased 50 Sukhoi-30 jet fighters, we can get 200,000 sorties out of them, each time carrying 8,000 kilograms of ammunition. Su-30 can carry 8 KAB-50L precision guided bombs, each having a warhead of 450 kilograms. Most Iranian missiles have been designed to carry 650 kilogram warheads. So, at each sortie, Su-30 can fire the equivalent warhead weight of 5.5 Iranian missiles.

So, using your logic, 50 Sukhoi-30 fighter jets are equal to 5.5*200,000 = 1,100,000 missiles. Does Iran have 1 million missiles? And we are talking about 50 jet fighters only. We can order 100 jet fighters. Then you'll have to prove that Iran has 2 million missiles. Your initial statement was about 300 fighter jets. So, feel free to scale up the numbers. It seems that Iran needs over 5 million ballistic missiles to compensate the firepower of such an air force and intelligence reports believe Iran has about 5 thousand missiles, although they could be wrong. But it is kind of difficult to believe that any country in the world can have more than 10,000 surface-to-surface missiles.

Plus, there are other advantages to having a powerful air force as well. I mean you can increase the range of your cruise missiles by launching them from an airborne platform obviously. And as you mentioned, you can intercept cruise missiles, UAVs and your enemy's airborne assets, etc.


----------



## TheImmortal

SU-35 provides what missiles cannot, securing airspace. Expecting your AD systems too do all the work and survive is not realistic. And AD are costly and labour intensive to produce so as each system is destroyed your air defense shield becomes noticeably exponentially weaker. Thus the most important thing in any war is protect the AD systems as long as humanely possible.

To do that you will need strong and fast interceptors to punish any enemy that makes it thru your shield.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> So, using your calculations, Iran must already have over 100,000 ballistic missiles after over 2 decades of heavily investing in missile production. Is that it?



Impossible. I would be shocked if it was more than 100 a month. Which is 25 a week across all of Iran’s missile production facilities. Quite a feat.

If Iran has more than 10,000 missiles (not rockets, but missiles) that will be honestly impressive . Because remember they likely lost a significant amount transporting to HZ (probably older Gen missiles they wouldn’t mind getting destroyed en route) 

BMs are not something that just roll off the assembly line like bullets. The materials and manufacture process and assembly of the warhead guidance system needs to be done perfectly to avoid failure of the missile during flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> Impossible. I would be shocked if it was more than 100 a month. Which is 25 a week across all of Iran’s missile production facilities. Quite a feat.
> 
> If Iran has more than 10,000 missiles (not rockets, but missiles) that will be honestly impressive . Because remember they likely lost a significant amount transporting to HZ (probably older Gen missiles they wouldn’t mind getting destroyed en route)
> 
> BMs are not something that just roll off the assembly line like bullets. The materials and manufacture process and assembly of the warhead guidance system needs to be done perfectly to avoid failure of the missile during flight.


I know, I am just showing the flaw in Salar's argument.

There's no doubt that Iran has achieved a lot using its missiles, things that people thought were not worth trying, and Iran went ahead and achieved them out of necessity, but there's no way that Iran has that many missiles to compensate for an already outdated air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Neither the EU nor any other major economic actor would have been willing to render itself dependent on Iranian energy supplies, given the Islamic Republic's principled opposition and Resistance to global arrogance, read to the zio-American empire. Iran did not miss out major opportunities. Especially since Iran never rejected acceptable offers in this regard, ie offers not conditioned upon acceptance by Iran of a de facto status of vassalage.
> 
> Not to mention that for Iran herself, increased dependence upon exports of crude oil and gas would have represented a disadvantageous venture as far as economic and human development are concerned. If Iran tops Saudi Arabia in industrial, technological and scientific prowess as well as in self-sufficiency, it's precisely thanks to lesser reliance on energy exports, not the other way around. All things being equal, due to the Dutch Disease and assorted dilemmas, oil isn't an opportunity for development, but it's rather an obstacle.


Understood, but was just speaking of a alternative universe



TheImmortal said:


> Impossible. I would be shocked if it was more than 100 a month. Which is 25 a week across all of Iran’s missile production facilities. Quite a feat.
> 
> If Iran has more than 10,000 missiles (not rockets, but missiles) that will be honestly impressive . Because remember they likely lost a significant amount transporting to HZ (probably older Gen missiles they wouldn’t mind getting destroyed en route)
> 
> BMs are not something that just roll off the assembly line like bullets. The materials and manufacture process and assembly of the warhead guidance system needs to be done perfectly to avoid failure of the missile during flight.



Wasn't their intelligence about Hezbollah possessing around 10,000 Zelzal missiles?

Honestly that is a shocking number if accurate, sure they are not long range but 100km missile is pretty significant still.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> So, using your calculations, Iran must already have over 100,000 ballistic missiles after over 2 decades of heavily investing in missile production. Is that it?



If 100.000 BM's were the minimum requirement to ensure Iran's safety, then yes. But since that's not the case, no, Iran probably produced less than this number.

And that's precisely the crux of the matter: with ballistic missiles, you can achieve a similar overall outcome at a more affordable price.



QWECXZ said:


> The US claims that F-16 has been designed to withstand 8,000 hours of flight time during its operational lifetime. That's how many sorties? I don't know, help me out here; but I think if a typical sortie is taken to be 2 hours, that's like 4,000 sorties. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I couldn't find similar numbers for Su-30, but assuming a similar life span and assuming previous numbers are correct, and assuming we have purchased 50 Sukhoi-30 jet fighters, we can get 200,000 sorties out of them, each time carrying 8,000 kilograms of ammunition. Su-30 can carry 8 KAB-50L precision guided bombs, each having a warhead of 450 kilograms. Most Iranian missiles have been designed to carry 650 kilogram warheads. So, at each sortie, Su-30 can fire the equivalent warhead weight of 5.5 Iranian missiles.
> 
> So, using your logic, 50 Sukhoi-30 fighter jets are equal to 5.5*200,000 = 1,100,000 missiles. Does Iran have 1 million missiles? And we are talking about 50 jet fighters only. We can order 100 jet fighters. Then you'll have to prove that Iran has 2 million missiles. Your initial statement was about 300 fighter jets. So, feel free to scale up the numbers. It seems that Iran needs over 5 million ballistic missiles to compensate the firepower of such an air force and intelligence reports believe Iran has about 5 thousand missiles, although they could be wrong. But it is kind of difficult to believe that any country in the world can have more than 10,000 surface-to-surface missiles.



The point is that for all practical purposes, 20.000 ballistic missiles should be sufficient. Yes, the Su-30's in your example could theoretically deliver a greater amount of explosives, but in practice they never would. Will your Su-30's ever fly 4000 sorties and launch 8 x 4000 = 32.000 AGM's per aircraft? But in order to purchase and operate these jets, you'll still need to disburse several times the sum required to field 20.000 BM's. Why discuss overkill scenarii? We should stay focused on realistic projections.

As for the estimates published by the Pentagon about the size of Iran's BM arsenal, I wouldn't take them all too seriously. They've systematically had a policy of minimizing Iranian power, no matter in which area (even when it came to the number of operational F-14's, we remember well how they made fools out of themselves when the IRIAF flew a large formation of Tomcats over Tehran some decades ago, directly proving wrong a previous estimate coming out of America). So if they talk of 5000 missiles, we can be as good as certain that the actual number is several times that.

An arsenal in the tens of thousands range is well within Iran's capabilities. Iran has been mass producing and stockpiling these for some 20 years now. I remember Shamkhani stating in the early 2000's that they're producing ballistic missiles like _noghlo nabat_. Ten thousand missiles in two decades, that's 500 a year or just below 42 a month... Frankly, it seems obvious to me that this would not even represent such an extraordinary feat for Iran. Personally I believe Iran does have some 20.000 ballistic missiles at least.

Also we need to ponder what quantities of missiles the enormous funds allocated to this sector over time may have bought Iran. Looked at from the (probable) expenditure angle, it only compounds the above conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> If 100.000 BM's were the minumum requirement to ensure Iran's safety, then yes. But since that's not the case, no, Iran probably produced less than that number.
> 
> And that's precisely the crux of the matter: with ballistic missiles, you can achieve the same result at a more affordable price.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that for all practical purposes, 20.000 ballistic missiles are largely enough. Yes, the Su-30's in your example could theoretically deliver a greater amount of explosives, but in practice they never would. Will your Su-30's ever fly 4000 sorties and launch 8 x 4000 = 32.000 AGM's per aircraft? Surely not. But you'll still need to disburse several times the sum required to field 20.000 BM's in order to purchase these jets. Why discuss overkill scenarii? We should stay focused on realistic projections.
> 
> As for the estimates published by the Pentagon about the size of Iran's BM arsenal, I wouldn't take them too seriously. They've systematical had a policy of minimizing Iranian power, no matter in which area (even when it came to the number of operational F-14, we remember well how Iran ridiculed they made fools out of themselves when the IRIAF flew a large formation of Tomcats over Tehran some decades ago, directly proving wrong an aforegone estimate coming out of America).


Realistically, if Iran spends $10 billion dollars on its air force to upgrade it to today's standards, it can pay off extremely well for Iran's regional power and it will give Iran offensive power as well. Right now Iran's strategy is mainly defensive, focused on asymmetric warfare against enemies such as the United States while Iran refrains from reacting to the provocations of its regional adversaries like Saudi Arabia and Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> If 100.000 BM's were the minumum requirement to ensure Iran's safety, then yes. But since that's not the case, no, Iran probably produced less than that number.
> 
> And that's precisely the crux of the matter: with ballistic missiles, you can achieve a similar overall outcome at a more affordable price.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that for all practical purposes, 20.000 ballistic missiles should be sufficient. Yes, the Su-30's in your example could theoretically deliver a greater amount of explosives, but in practice they never would. Will your Su-30's ever fly 4000 sorties and launch 8 x 4000 = 32.000 AGM's per aircraft? Surely not. But in order to purchase and operate these jets, you'll still need to disburse several times the sum required to field 20.000 BM's. Why discuss overkill scenarii? We should stay focused on realistic projections.
> 
> As for the estimates published by the Pentagon about the size of Iran's BM arsenal, I wouldn't take them all too seriously. They've systematical had a policy of minimizing Iranian power, no matter in which area (even when it came to the number of operational F-14's, we remember well how they made fools out of themselves when the IRIAF flew a large formation of Tomcats over Tehran some decades ago, directly proving wrong a previous estimate coming out of America). So if they talk of 5000 missiles, we can be as good as certain that the actual number is several times that.
> 
> An arsenal in the tens of thousands range is well within Iran's capabilities. Iran has been mass producing and stockpiling these for some 20 years now. I remember Shamkhani stating in the early 2000's that they're producing these like _noghlo nabat_. Ten thousand missile in two decades, that's 500 a year or just below 42 a month... Frankly, it seems obvious to me that this would not even represent such an extraordinary feat for Iran. Personally I believe Iran has some 20.000 ballistic missiles at least.
> 
> Also we need to ponder the quantity of missiles which could be produced with the enormous funds Iran allocated to this sector.



Agreed, although Iran still needs a healthy injection of modern air-fighters that can further help secure airspace during peace/wartime.

Iran's current inventory of air-worthy fighters simply do not have the capability (outside of a few select cases with the F-14) to engage, much less secure Iranian skies when under sustained attack. More advanced Su-30 variants or the Su-35 will provide a substantial increase in much needed defense capabilities.

Although I don't think any deal with be inked anytime soon between I.R.I. and the Russian Federation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Realistically, if Iran spends $10 billion dollars on its air force to upgrade it to today's standards, it can pay off extremely well for Iran's regional power and it will give Iran offensive power as well. Right now Iran's strategy is mainly defensive, focused on asymmetric warfare against enemies such as the United States while Iran refrains from reacting to the provocations of its regional adversaries like Saudi Arabia and Israel.



Well, 10 billion USD is a very large sum, half of Iran's entire annual defence budget. Iran will only invest such sums into a project if it deems it to be cost-effective enough. Ergo, the question will be what additional, concrete and assured benefit will it bring? It rather be thoroughly game changing with such an amount. Personally, I believe three to four squadrons of a new high-end, heavy interceptor might be considered worth the investment. But not much beyond that, considering already existing capabilities.

Concerning Saudi provocations, Iran put them in their place with the Abqaiq strike - whether conducted directly by Iran or by Yemeni allies. They did not dare to retaliate and lost face. The weapons employed provided plausible deniability, something a bombing raid by fighter jets wouldn't have offered. In addition, using the air force would have been politically more hazardous.

Iran could have dispatched a contingent of F-4 and Su-24 as well as some F-14's to Syria - the reason it refrained from doing so wasn't technical but political. Such a move would have triggered escalation from the opponent (I mean their international backers) and this in turn wouldn't have played out to Iran's advantage. Iran could better operate under prevailing conditions.

As for the zionists, again I don't think their actions would best have been answered by an air force attack. Instead Iran opted for the adequate means, tit for tat action in the oil tanker war, special forces raids and UCAV strikes as against the Mossad / CIA base at Erbil, etc. This is a covert confrontation in essence.


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> Realistically, if Iran spends $10 billion dollars on its air force to upgrade it to today's standards, it can pay off extremely well for Iran's regional power and it will give Iran offensive power as well. Right now Iran's strategy is mainly defensive, focused on asymmetric warfare against enemies such as the United States while Iran refrains from reacting to the provocations of its regional adversaries like Saudi Arabia and Israel.



One could argue that, with the reveal of KheybarShekaan, you can being to see what a "winning" formula using Ballistic missiles looks like. 

But I am more on the skeptical side since missiles *alone* will not just win a war, especially if the conflict is protracted. War is an ecosystem all of its own. So naturally, many factors of it need to be catered to and developed so it translates to on the field success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Realistically, if Iran spends $10 billion dollars on its air force to upgrade it to today's standards, it can pay off extremely well for Iran's regional power and it will give Iran offensive power as well. Right now Iran's strategy is mainly defensive, focused on asymmetric warfare against enemies such as the United States while Iran refrains from reacting to the provocations of its regional adversaries like Saudi Arabia and Israel.


Ground forces are also in terrible shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Ground forces are also in terrible shape.



lmao, dadash it's worse than that.

The two most neglected arms of Iran's armed forces are the Artesh ground forces (where are those damn karrars lol) and the Air-force. They simple lack the funding which is mainly going into, albeit important missile development/production of the IRGC.

It's hard since the money is so strained but we should be extremely proud of what the IRIAF has been able to achieve with its literal shoe-string budget lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> lmao, dadash it's worse than that.
> 
> The two most neglected arms of Iran's armed forces are the Artesh ground forces (where are those damn karrars lol) and the AIr-force. They simple lack the funding which is mainly going into, albeit important missile development/production of the IRGC.
> 
> It's hard since the money is so strained but we should be extremely proud of what the IRIAF has been able to achieve with its literal shoe-string budget lol.




Yeah, one should ask why is money so strained exactly? Being one of the most resource rich countries in the world. 

MAYBE, the relationship with China will pay dividends some day, but otherwise it will continue to get worse. Their is virtually no capability for offensive ground ops.

Luckily no one has taken advantage of this, the neglect and poor training of ground forces might be problematic one day, and the military leadership thinks we are so stupid we don't notice.

I can't even imagine Iran being able to run an operation like Russia is doing in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Well, 10 billion USD is a very large sum, half of Iran's entire yearly defence budget. Iran will only invest such sums into a project if it deems it to be cost-effective enough. Ergo, the question will be what additional, concrete and guaranteed benefit will it bring? It rather be thoroughly game changing at this amount. Personally, I believe three to four squadrons of a new high-end heavy interceptor might be considered worth the investment. But not much beyond that, considering already existing capabilities.
> 
> Concerning Saudi provocations, Iran put them in their place with the Abqaiq strike - whether conducted directly by Iran or by Yemeni allies. They did not dare to retaliate and lost their face. The weapons employed offered plausible deniability, something a bombing raid by fighter jets wouldn't have offered, in addition to being politically more hazardous.
> 
> As for the zionists, again I don't think their actions would best have been answered by an air force attack. Instead Iran opted for the adequate means, tit for tat action in the oil tanker war, special forces raids and UCAV strikes as against the Mossad / CIA base at Erbil, etc. This is a covert confrontation in essence.


Well, I just said what benefit it can bring. It will give Iran the capability to deliver a much larger destructive power to its regional enemies. You'll need a million of surface-to-surface missiles to do what a decent air force can do in a prolonged war. Fortunately Iran faces no credible threat of military invasion now, but if some day it happens, missiles will work only in short term. You cannot fight an 8 year war with missiles only. Although our missiles can inflict so much damage in the initial stages of the war that a prolonged war is unlikely, but it's still a possibility. 

Is $10 billion a lot for the national security of a country? Certainly not. Even authorities in Iran on numerous occasions have claimed that Iran has spent more in the Syrian war alone. So, if Iran can spend as high as $40 billion in regional wars after the Syrian civil war, why can we not spend it on our own air force?

We need more than just S300 and Bavar 373 to secure our air space. Had Iran had a powerful air force, shooting down the Ukrainian passenger plane might've never happened because our jet fighters would've been protecting our skies to shoot down cruise missiles.

Also, even without ToT, acquiring new jet fighters may give our engineers some ideas about how to develop an indigenous fighter jet. Something other than copies of F5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Yeah, one should ask why is money so strained exactly? Being one of the most resource rich countries in the world.
> 
> MAYBE, the relationship with China will pay dividends some day, but otherwise it will continue to get worse. Their is virtually no capability for offensive ground ops.
> 
> Luckily no one has taken advantage of this, the neglect and poor training of ground forces might be problematic one day, and the military leadership thinks we are so stupid we don't notice.
> 
> I can't even imagine Iran being able to run an operation like Russia is doing in Ukraine.



Iran can target and obliterate way more targets with its massive BM, cruise and drone arsenal (larger missile arsenal than Russia probably) but the Russians are choosing to stay their hand in order to mitigate collateral damage since they are the ones who have to deal with the Ukrainian people after all the dust settles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Iran can target and obliterate way more targets with its massive BM, cruise and drone arsenal (larger missile arsenal than Russia probably) but the Russians are choosing to stay their hand in order to mitigate collateral damage since they are the ones who have to deal with the Ukrainian people after all the dust settles.



I'm aware, but not only is our ISR capability poor (we have no satellite network of intelligence gathering tools and communications), theirs nothing to follow up. No airforce raids, no ground incursions. or VDV-like, air assault brigades because our helicopters are few and in poor condition, and we cannot escort them into enemy territory or with our C-130's. 

If the US or some other country drops 1000 Javelins into a country we are about to engage in a ground war with, good luck..

They tried this with Ukraine delivering 1000s of pieces of the latest Gen anti-armor and it doesn't appear to be too successful. Contrast to what happened to Syrian armour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> But I am more on the skeptical side since missiles *alone* will not just win a war, especially if the conflict is protracted. War is an ecosystem all of its own. So naturally, many factors of it need to be catered to and developed so it translates to on the field success.



Protracted war is excluded by Iran's A2/AD capability. This has caused even the US to forego the military option, let alone its regional clients.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> I'm aware, but not only is our ISR capability poor (we have no satellite network of intelligence gathering tools and communications), theirs nothing to follow up. No airforce raids, no ground incursions. or VDV-like, air assault brigades because our helicopters are few and in poor condition, and we cannot escort them into enemy territory or with our C-130's.
> 
> If the US or some other country drops 1000 Javelins into a country we are about to engage in a ground war with, good luck..
> 
> They tried this with Ukraine delivering 1000s of pieces of the latest Gen anti-armor and it doesn't appear to be too successful. Contrast to what happened to Syrian armour



Yeah, I can't argue against that. 

I'm also quite worried about Iran's overall real-time intelligence gathering capabilities they still have yet to set-up a bonafide constellation of recon-sats.



SalarHaqq said:


> Protracted war is excluded by Iran's A2/AD capability. This has caused even the US to forego the military option, let alone its regional clients.



A2/D2 abilities, whilst an important part of the modern Iranian defense literature, will be subjected to attrition the longer any conflict goes. There is no guarantee that the Americans (hypothetically) wont manage to launch a massive and comprehensive strike destroying/crippling many missile launching sites and bases in the first hours of conflict. 

This is why a modern air-force, complete with air-tankers, AWACS, long-range RADARS and top-of-the-line fighters is so important. There still needs to be a conventional answer the the enemies air-force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Protracted war is excluded by Iran's A2/AD capability. This has caused even the US to forego the military option, let alone its regional clients.


The US is not right next to us. Sure, they have tens of military bases here, but at the end of the day, the logistics it takes for the US to engage in a prolonged war with us is insane and not doable. However, think about Turkey, Pakistan or Saudi Arabia. A prolonged war is possible if both sides are stupid enough to continue the war. And the Middle East is prone to the rise of people like Saddam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> I'm also quite worried about Iran's overall real-time intelligence gathering capabilities they still have yet to set-up a bonafide constellation of recon-sats.


Atleast we are seeing some good signs here with the creation of the Raafe motor.

I think it's possible we can start to see a dedicated SLV platform based on the Raafe that will launch the whole constellation. I suppose the next hardest part is building good and useful satellites, but I think atleat this is a road I am confident they are moving towards especially with the new space station they are building near Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Well, I just said what benefit it can bring. It will give Iran the capability to deliver a much larger destructive power to its regional enemies. You'll need a million of surface-to-surface missiles to do what a decent air force can do in a prolonged war.



During the 2003 invasion of Iraq, the American and British air forces dropped below 30K bombs. This is less than the number of bombs a single Su-30 in your example was said to be able to deliver in its lifetime. In other terms, the figures you cited weren't those of a realistic scenario but theoretical in essence. Also, the 2003 attack on Iraq was an invasion, Iran doesn't intend to invade and occupy its neighbors. Even for occasional offensive, punitive action, several tens of thousands of BM's will do the trick.



QWECXZ said:


> You cannot fight an 8 year war with missiles only. Although our missiles can inflict so much damage in the initial stages of the war that a prolonged war is unlikely, but it's still a possibility.



I will go farther and submit that the potential damage caused by these missiles is such that it will prevent aggression against Iran for the foreseeable future.



QWECXZ said:


> Is $10 billion a lot for the national security of a country? Certainly not. Even authorities in Iran on numerous occasions have claimed that Iran has spent more in the Syrian war alone. So, if Iran can spend as high as $40 billion in regional wars after the Syrian civil war, why can we not spend it on our own air force?



It's 10 billion on top of the current budget.


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> The US is not right next to us. Sure, they have tens of military bases here, but at the end of the day, the logistics it takes for the US to engage in a prolonged war with us is insane and not doable. However, think about Turkey, Pakistan or Saudi Arabia. A prolonged war is possible if both sides are stupid enough to continue the war. And the Middle East is prone to the rise of people like Saddam.



It should be noted that the USN/USAF along with regional forces *can* stage several carrier strike groups outside Iran's missile envelope and launch a high sortie rate/sustained bombing campaign whilst eating their own losses if they view the outcome to be worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> The US is not right next to us. Sure, they have tens of military bases here, but at the end of the day, the logistics it takes for the US to engage in a prolonged war with us is insane and not doable. However, think about Turkey, Pakistan or Saudi Arabia. A prolonged war is possible if both sides are stupid enough to continue the war. And the Middle East is prone to the rise of people like Saddam.



Their air forces will be neutered by Iran's A2/AD capability. Attacking infantry by UAV's and Iranian ground forces.


----------



## QWECXZ

Blue In Green said:


> I'm also quite worried about Iran's overall real-time intelligence gathering capabilities they still have yet to set-up a bonafide constellation of recon-sats.


This too. We can't rely only on our UAVs for surveillance. We certainly cannot use F4 for surveillance. So, yeah. It should be one of our top priorities and we're seeing slow progress in this regard unfortunately.



SalarHaqq said:


> During the 2003 invasion of Iraq, the American and British air forces dropped below 30K bombs. This is less than the number of bombs a single Su-30 in your example was said to be able to deliver in its lifetime. In other terms, the figures you evoked weren't those of a realistic scenario but theoretical in essence. Also, the 2003 attack on Iraq was an invasion, Iran doesn't intend to invade and occupy its neighbors. Even for occasional offensive, punitive action, several tens of thousands of BM's will do the trick.


Iraq surrendered in 3 weeks and showed little to no resistance. The country had collapsed already both economically and psychologically. Most of the war was steamrolling for the coalition forces.



SalarHaqq said:


> I will go farther and submit that the potential damage caused by these missiles is such that it will prevent aggression against Iran for the foreseeable future.


This is a theory that hopefully will never be put to test, but sanity says that we should be well-prepared for all scenarios. You can't just assume things when it comes to national security.



SalarHaqq said:


> It's 10 billion on top of the current budget.


Yes, but it's worth it. And we can reduce our military involvement in Syria already. The war has reached a stalemate and Assad is not going anywhere, and neither is he going to kick Turkey out and unify Syria again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> It should be noted that, however unrealistic, the USN *can* stage several carrier strike groups outside Iran's missile envelope and launch a high sortie rate/sustained bombing campaign whilst eating their own losses if they view the outcome to be worth it.


Nothing stopping them from emptying out their bases.
Relentless cruise missile assault with B-52's 
And low flying special forces insertion.
Theirs poor AD and radar coverage in large parts of the country. Essentially because of the lack of aircraft, all AD's are point defence system. Hence why the Shah understood the value of F-14's to support the rest of this enormous country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Their air forces will be neutered by Iran's A2/AD capability. Attacking infantry by UAV's and Iranian ground forces.


You can hit their airports but in a prolonged war, airports will be repaired and will become operational again after days or weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> A2/D2 abilities, whilst an important part of the modern Iranian defense literature, will be subjected to attrition the longer any conflict goes. There is no guarantee that the Americans (hypothetically) wont manage to launch a massive and comprehensive strike destroying/crippling many missile launching sites and bases in the first hours of conflict.



Attrition would equal failure of this particular aspect of Iran's strategy, which around inflicting prohibitive costs on the enemy during the initial shock. US reluctance to launch military aggression against Iran suggests that they do not think the potential risk is worth it. This even holds true of trigger happy presidents like Bush junior and his neocon handlers as well as Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mata Elang

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497344191474528258
maybe 125 troop were killed


----------



## Stryker1982

Mata Elang said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497344191474528258
> maybe 125 troop were killed


Disastrous, mind blowing that an IL-76 would be flying anywhere Kiev at this time.

Let's see if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> Attrition would equal failure of Iran's strategy. The latter revolves around inflicting prohibitive costs on the enemy during the initial shock. US reluctance to launch military aggression against Iran suggests that they do not think the potential risk is worth it. This even holds true of trigger happy presidents like Bush junior and his neocon handlers as well as Trump.



Well said, this is why the concept of "conventional counter-force" and deterrence ensured by the immense Ballistic Missile fleet needs to be understood and at least mentioned when bringing up the feasibility of any sort of aggression against Iranian soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Iraq surrendered in 3 weeks and showed little to no resistance. The country had collapsed already both economically and psychologically. Most of the war was steamrolling for the coalition forces.



The US intended to test out and make a point about the supposed supremacy of its air power reliant doctrine. Add to it their low tolerance for casualties. As a result, it's probable that many more bombs were dropped than theoretically necessary.



QWECXZ said:


> This is a theory that hopefully will never be put to test, but sanity says that we should be well-prepared for all scenarios. You can't just assume things when it comes to national security.



In that case you can always doubt how secure you really are. Factual experience is the best indicator in this regard. The facts are:

1) Iran has been the biggest prize for the enemy since 9-11.
2) The enemy hasn't resorted to the military option.
3) Iran's position towards the enemy has been getting stronger with time.

So I'd argue Iranian decision makers and planners can be trusted. What they have achieved against all odds is unique, especially considering the complexities involved.



QWECXZ said:


> Yes, but it's worth it. And we can reduce our military involvement in Syria already. The war has reached a stalemate and Assad is not going anywhere, and neither is he going to kick Turkey out and unify Syria again.



I'm sure Iran will not be spending more than necessary on its military presence in Syria. And some form of Iranian boots on the ground will act as another deterrent versus the zionists and by extension the Americans.

Many factors must be taken into account when increasing the defense budget in such a manner, foremost political ones. Ten additional billions spent on the air force means slashing ten billions elsewhere. This too could negatively affect the stability and security of the country, albeit in an indirect way.



QWECXZ said:


> You can hit their airports but in a prolonged war, airports will be repaired and will become operational again after days or weeks.



If sirens ring every hour due to an incoming BM, their operation will be heavily compromised. Control, logistic, support and maintenance facilities at air bases can also be targeted, these are more time consuming and complicated to replace.


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> BUK are following these convoys but as long as air superiority hasn’t been fully established easy to pick off convoys especially with suicide drones and TB2 like MALE UAVs. But the BUK needs to be deployed.
> 
> The solution would be something like a majid or mobile air defense system that can move and track targets, stop quickly and fire
> 
> Even then all you need is a few small suicide drones to get thru and cause major damage to a convoy. And if it’s a fighter jet dropping a payload forget about it, they can drop glide bombs from 75KM away. Tough for any battery to intercept a tiny glide bomb.
> 
> What is concerning is S-400/S-500 might not be the powerhouse system we were told. Because if S-400 is deployed on Belarus side and on Russian side all of Eastern Ukraine should be a no fly zone for any Ukraine helicopter or fighter jets. So unless Ukraine has found a way to avoid their targeting radars, something doesn’t make sense.


buk is not designed for that role , the role belonged to Tor


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Their air forces will be neutered by Iran's A2/AD capability. Attacking infantry by UAV's and Iranian ground forces.


not so sure about it.
have you forget in Armenia war one Azerbaijan drone penetrated 100km inside Iran . Our air defense is not as tight as you think


----------



## Mata Elang

For the first time, Ukraine retaliated against a Russian air base using the OTR-21 Tochka ballistic missile. The air base suffered some damage, at least one Sukhoi Su-30SM 'Flanker-H' of the 31st Guards Airborne Combat Aviation Regiment of the Russian Aerospace Forces (VKS) caught fire.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> not so sure about it.
> have you forget in Armenia war one Azerbaijan drone penetrated 100km inside Iran . Our air defense is not as tight as you think



I'm mostly talking about how Iran's ballistic missiles will preemptively flatten their air bases, making it impossible for them to fly the number of sorties necessary to make a difference.

Of course some drones could get through, but good luck achieving with drones alone what their air forces might if it weren't for Iran's massive missile power.

And then, Iran has lots of UAV's too. More than any one of her regional antagonists, in all probability. Knowing that AD-wise, none of them are as tightly defended as Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mata Elang

Brave Ukrainian woman, you should hear what she has to say


----------



## Abid123

QWECXZ said:


> So, using your calculations, Iran must already have over 100,000 ballistic missiles after over 2 decades of heavily investing in missile production. Is that it?
> 
> The US claims that F-16 has been designed to withstand 8,000 hours of flight time during its operational lifetime. That's how many sorties? I don't know, help me out here; but I think if a typical sortie is taken to be 2 hours, that's like 4,000 sorties. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I couldn't find similar numbers for Su-30, but assuming a similar life span and assuming previous numbers are correct, and assuming we have purchased 50 Sukhoi-30 jet fighters, we can get 200,000 sorties out of them, each time carrying 8,000 kilograms of ammunition. Su-30 can carry 8 KAB-50L precision guided bombs, each having a warhead of 450 kilograms. Most Iranian missiles have been designed to carry 650 kilogram warheads. So, at each sortie, Su-30 can fire the equivalent warhead weight of 5.5 Iranian missiles.
> 
> So, using your logic, 50 Sukhoi-30 fighter jets are equal to 5.5*200,000 = 1,100,000 missiles. Does Iran have 1 million missiles? And we are talking about 50 jet fighters only. We can order 100 jet fighters. Then you'll have to prove that Iran has 2 million missiles. Your initial statement was about 300 fighter jets. So, feel free to scale up the numbers. It seems that Iran needs over 5 million ballistic missiles to compensate the firepower of such an air force and intelligence reports believe Iran has about 5 thousand missiles, although they could be wrong. But it is kind of difficult to believe that any country in the world can have more than 10,000 surface-to-surface missiles.
> 
> Plus, there are other advantages to having a powerful air force as well. I mean you can increase the range of your cruise missiles by launching them from an airborne platform obviously. And as you mentioned, you can intercept cruise missiles, UAVs and your enemy's airborne assets, etc.


The best thing is to have a strong conventional missile force(both cruise and ballistic) as well as having a powerful air force. Having just missiles is not enough. If you can have both why not? Look at Russia and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Mata Elang said:


> Brave Ukrainian woman, you should hear what she has to say


Compare this to how American assholes treated Iraqis and suddenly you'll realize how much Western media demonize Russians while they are by far the biggest assholes and hypocrites on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mata Elang

QWECXZ said:


> Compare this to how American assholes treated Iraqis and suddenly you'll realize how much Western media demonize Russians while they are by far the biggest assholes and hypocrites on the planet.


Yeah the US and Russia are the biggest assholes on the planet, don't you see? or your heart is blind


----------



## Mata Elang

The evil paranoid maniac Putin imprisoned Russian people who staged peaceful demonstrations against Russia's invasion of Ukraine.


----------



## QWECXZ

Mata Elang said:


> Yeah the US and Russia are the biggest assholes on the planet, don't you see? or your heart is blind


There's no doubt that Russia is an asshole, but in this case, Russia has been provoked for too long. And as far as I can see from the limited footage of the conflict, civilian casualties seem to be the minimum, quite contrary to the US invasions of Iraq and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Yeah except this incident, although luckily the woman did survive








QWECXZ said:


> There's no doubt that Russia is an asshole, but in this case, Russia has been provoked for too long. And as far as I can see from the limited footage of the conflict, civilian casualties seem to be the minimum, quite contrary to the US invasions of Iraq and Afghanistan.



The Ukrainians are already talking about discussing "neutral" status for Ukraine. The 2nd largest city, Kharkov and Odessa, as well as the capital Kiev, are already surrounded. They basically have 2 options, capitulate or be annihilated.

Did Russia need to go this far for them to realize this ? Come on this government is NATO backed, it's radical, it's not pragmatic at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Yeah except this incident, although luckily the woman did survive


It's a Ukrainian IFV, not Russian. And it was an accident.



sha ah said:


> The Ukrainians are already talking about discussing "neutral" status for Ukraine. The 2nd largest city, Kharkov and Odessa, as well as the capital Kiev, are already surrounded. They basically have 2 options, capitulate or be annihilated.
> 
> Did Russia need to go this far for them to realize this ? Come on this government is NATO backed, it's radical, it's not pragmatic at all.
> 
> View attachment 818707


I have no idea what you are talking about. I didn't support Ukraine's position on the matter; hence, your comment makes very little sense to me as it is or I may be misreading you.


----------



## sha ah

Sorry about the misunderstanding, I wasn't so much replying to your post directly, it was more of a general post.

I just don't understand why this Ukrainian government had to force Putin's hand and get pummeled to finally get to the point where they ask for neutral status ? This radical, NATO backed, Ukranian government obviously does not have the peoples best interest at heart.

Now they're arming citizens with rifles and telling people to make Molotov cocktails and use it against Russian forces. That is extremely irresponsible considering their situation. In the end they will capitulate, it's obvious, so why sacrifice peoples lives ? It's criminal behavior. This foolish president should have stuck to comedy, not geopolitics.



QWECXZ said:


> It's a Ukrainian IFV, not Russian. And it was an accident.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about. I didn't support Ukraine's position on the matter; hence, your comment makes very little sense to me as it is or I may be misreading you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Mi-24 shreds Ukrainian convoy in one salvo

This is what happens when you travel without your AD active (it was on flatbed).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497378435890618368
*Ukraine propaganda government claiming they have downed 2 IL-76’s and yet no single photographic evidence.*

You would think downing one of the biggest planes in the world you’d have SOMETHING. But Ukraine government has shown nothing of substance on many outlandish claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Gasoline prices and bread prices are surging in the west. Experts are predicting increases in food prices in general, including meat, pork, poultry, etc and inflation in general. This is only the beginning of the "recoil effect" which western economies will feel after sanctioning Russia.

Now they're talking about SWIFT ? LOL Then how will Germans and Europeans pay for Russian natural gas ? They're only going to make things more difficult for themselves. Just wait until Putin demands that Germans pay for Russian gas with gold/silver. What will they do then ? They're basically shooting themselves in the foot so that the sound stuns Russia. This won't work.


----------



## sha ah




----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497307689407315970
Chenchens have entered the war.


2 US defense officials are confirming that Russia lost two IL-76’s. Still not photo of wreckage or any evidence of this tho. But if true would be an embarrassment. Not sure why these gigantic planes that light up like Christmas trees would be in contested airspace. Doesn’t take too much to bring one down.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> 2 US defense officials are confirming that Russia lost two IL-76’s. Still not photo of wreckage or any evidence of this tho. But if true would be an embarrassment. Not sure why these gigantic planes that light up like Christmas trees would be in contested airspace. Doesn’t take too much to bring one down.


Not only that, but they also claimed the "Ghost of Kyiv" a pilot who apparently downed 5 RuAF jets, but not a single crash site has been seen. Unverified.

More over, they claim the 2 downed aircraft were 50km south of Kiev which is deep into Ukrainian territory, apparently their was a landing or attempted landing quite far from southern Kiev which to me sounds utterly retarded. I hope they backup these claims. I don't see why the US would lie, so I do tend to lean towards them. Which is just shockingly reckless, not even our dumb commanders would do such a thing.


----------



## sha ah

How could they have shot down two IL-76 planes without a shred of evidence ? Is that even possible ? I'm sorry I can't buy it. These are the same people who have been proven wrong on countless occasions. From WMDs in Iraq to chemical weapons in Syria to Kabul will not fall. I'll believe it when I see it.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497307689407315970
> Chenchens have entered the war.
> 
> 
> 2 US defense officials are confirming that Russia lost two IL-76’s. Still not photo of wreckage or any evidence of this tho. But if true would be an embarrassment. Not sure why these gigantic planes that light up like Christmas trees would be in contested airspace. Doesn’t take too much to bring one down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> How could they have shot down two IL-76 planes without a shred of evidence ? Is that even possible ? I'm sorry I can't buy it. These are the same people who have been proven wrong on countless occasions. From WMDs in Iraq to chemical weapons in Syria to Kabul will not fall. I'll believe it when I see it.


If it's true, I am shocked at the carelessness of Russia commanders.


Also if you guys thought Turkish MoD is full of shit. Look at this lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497446490406596608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Man of steel23

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497307689407315970
> Chenchens have entered the war.
> 
> 
> 2 US defense officials are confirming that Russia lost two IL-76’s. Still not photo of wreckage or any evidence of this tho. But if true would be an embarrassment. Not sure why these gigantic planes that light up like Christmas trees would be in contested airspace. Doesn’t take too much to bring one down.



Shxt this is a massive war in scale mann


----------



## TheImmortal

I would add that


Iran lost 2500 soldiers/advisors in 10 years in Syria war
Hezbollah lost 1200
Iraqi militias/Afghan/Pakistan lost another 4-5K
Remember this was some of the most brutal asymmetrical urban warfare that was seen in the last half century. Much different than Ukraine conventional tactics.

Ukraine is claiming out of a force of 40-60K troops (if that, all indications are Russia is using 30% of its forces right now) they managed to inflict 10% casualties in first 48 hours? For a tier 1 army like Russia that seems hard to believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

All this without a shred of evidence to prove it. Turks had evidence even if they did exaggerate some numbers. These guys have nothing. They're making outlandish claims and have shown the world almost nothing to back up their claims.

It's astounding how the western nations behave as if they have some kind of moral high ground against Russia. As if Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Libya and all the rest had not happened ?

All of a sudden Putin is a war criminal and they're sanctioning Russian footballers, singers, entertainers without a second thought ? Just wait until they begin feeling the recoil effect from their own sanctions. They're going to get a reality check the hard way. Already gasoline and wheat prices are surging. This is only the tip of the iceberg.



Stryker1982 said:


> If it's true, I am shocked at the carelessness of Russia commanders.
> 
> 
> Also if you guys thought Turkish MoD is full of shit. Look at this lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497446490406596608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> I would add that
> 
> 
> Iran lost 2500 soldiers/advisors in 10 years in Syria war
> Hezbollah lost 1200
> Iraqi militias/Afghan/Pakistan lost another 4-5K
> Remember this was some of the most brutal asymmetrical urban warfare that was seen in the last half century. Much different than Ukraine conventional tactics.
> 
> Ukraine is claiming out of a force of 40-60K troops (if that, all indications are Russia is using 30% of its forces right now) they managed to inflict 10% casualties in first 48 hours? For a tier 1 army like Russia that seems hard to believe.



It seems as though the initial wave of Russian precision strikes didn't do enough comprehensive damage to blunt the resistance they faced when the order to roll in was given. It's clear they have active air-defenses working to some appreciable capacity. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> How could they have shot down two IL-76 planes without a shred of evidence ? Is that even possible ?



Ukraine still likely has some Buks hidden away that haven’t been destroyed. It’s a massive cargo jet not flying IFF and easily identifiable as enemy. Not an F-22

As for the evidence part if it doesn’t appear within 24 hours than I’ll call BS. But US defense officials usually don’t go on the record and lie about something so inconsequential.


----------



## sha ah

Out of 150,000 troops, if Russia has sent in 1/3rd like the western mainstream media claims, then it's 30-40,000 right ? So if Ukrainians killed 3500 Russian troops that would mean 10% dead or MIA, which would mean 2-3x as many injuries. So that's a 30% casualty rate on the Russian army within 48 hrs ? However there's no evidence. 3500 dead ? 100 tanks ? 14 planes ? Where are they then ? Why don't they show us even a fraction of the evidence ? What's the issue they didn't have time to take pictures ? LOL



TheImmortal said:


> I would add that
> 
> 
> Iran lost 2500 soldiers/advisors in 10 years in Syria war
> Hezbollah lost 1200
> Iraqi militias/Afghan/Pakistan lost another 4-5K
> Remember this was some of the most brutal asymmetrical urban warfare that was seen in the last half century. Much different than Ukraine conventional tactics.
> 
> Ukraine is claiming out of a force of 40-60K troops (if that, all indications are Russia is using 30% of its forces right now) they managed to inflict 10% casualties in first 48 hours? For a tier 1 army like Russia that seems hard to believe.



I'm not saying it's impossible but I'll believe it when I see it. I just find it hard to believe that 2 gigantic planes were even used this early on in the conflict. The Russians are not dumb are they. They obviously know that the Ukrainians could have hidden some assets away and that they could have survived the initial bombing run. 

Not only that but if they did shoot down two IL-76 planes then why not show the evidence ? Do you really believe that they killed 3500 Russians ? It's not like the US hasn't lied or been wrong before. From WMDs in Iraq to Kabul will not fall to everything in between, they've been dead wrong countless times in the last 2 decades.

Also when it comes to the Ukrainians, the most comprehensive evidence they've shown so far, it's turned out in the end to be their own asset destroyed. Like they claimed to have shot down a Russian jet, then it turned out to be a Ukrainian jet. Russians tanks destroyed then later it comes out that they're pictures of a Ukrainian convoy. I'm really reluctant to believe anything they say at this point.



TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine still likely has some Buks hidden away that haven’t been destroyed. It’s a massive cargo jet not flying IFF and easily identifiable as enemy. Not an F-22
> 
> As for the evidence part if it doesn’t appear within 24 hours than I’ll call BS. But US defense officials usually don’t go on the record and lie about something so inconsequential.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

sha ah said:


> Out of 150,000 troops, if Russia has sent in 1/3rd like the western mainstream media claims, then it's 30-40,000 right ? So if Ukrainians killed 3500 Russian troops that would mean 10% dead or MIA, which would mean 2-3x as many injuries. So that's a 30% casualty rate on the Russian army within 48 hrs ? However there's no evidence. 3500 dead ? 100 tanks ? 14 planes ? Where are they then ? Why don't they show us even a fraction of the evidence ? What's the issue they didn't have time to take pictures ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible but I'll believe it when I see it. I just find it hard to believe that 2 gigantic planes were even used this early on in the conflict. The Russians are not dumb are they. They obviously know that the Ukrainians could have hidden some assets away and that they could have survived the initial bombing run.
> 
> Not only that but if they did shoot down two IL-76 planes then why not show the evidence ? Do you really believe that they killed 3500 Russians ? It's not like the US hasn't lied or been wrong before. From WMDs in Iraq to Kabul will not fall to everything in between, they've been dead wrong countless times in the last 2 decades.



The running theory seems to be that Russia doesn't want to inflict too much widespread destruction and death (specifically civilian) since they will be the ones to presumably oversee the transfer of power to a new government after they "demilitarize" the Ukrainian state and I guess partition sections of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> It seems as though the initial wave of Russian precision strikes didn't do enough comprehensive damage to blunt the resistance they faced when the order to roll in was given. It's clear they have active air-defenses working to some appreciable capacity.
> 
> Your thoughts?



This whole campaign is just beyond Bizaare. First of all, why hasn’t Ukraine’s internet been cut off so people can’t post videos of Russian positions? I’m watching videos of sabatouers on Twitter.

I mean the first sign of trouble and Iran cuts off its internet. That is literally first rule of playbook (other than close the airspace which Iran was too incompetent to do).

Second, where the hell is Russian big *** bombers like Blackjack? Where is SU-35? Where is SU-57? Where is Mig 31? Where is Russian UAVs? Where is Russian UAV jet?Where are Iskander missiles? Where are special forces operations behind enemy lines decapitation of high ranking officials and sabotage ops?


So my theory is one of two things

1) Putin wants to avoid heavy civilian casualties and even Ukraine military casualties. He wants life to be semi normal (internet and power) Thus most of the Russian army are sitting back and might have only been brought to border to deter any country from joining to aid Ukraine.

2) Putin is sending in tier 3 and tier 2 soldiers to gauge and bog down Ukraine forces. I have read article a few years back that said outside of Russian spetnaz, little green men, and special ops, the regular Russian military soldier is very poorly trained compared to western counterparts and maybe at this point even Iran since Iran has been getting experience in Syria. So if there are high casualties it could be because the “real soldiers” aka shock troops haven’t been deployed.


But I will say something Russian cyberattacks, Russian military columns moving without air cover, seemingly no UAVs supporting Russian operations (we would have at least seen one crashed or downed by now). The whole operation just smells of outdated Soviet Union playbook that Syria was using at the beginning of the war (since Syria was trained by the Soviet Union back in the day).

Russia air operations in Syria and Russia air operations in Ukraine are so different that its almost like two different countries led the war effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> This whole campaign is just beyond Bizaare. First of all, why hasn’t Ukraine’s internet been cut off so people can’t post videos of Russian positions? I’m watching videos of sabatouers on Twitter.
> 
> I mean the first sign of trouble and Iran cuts off its internet. That is literally first rule of playbook (other than close the airspace which Iran was too incompetent to do).
> 
> Second, where the hell is Russian big *** bombers like Blackjack? Where is SU-35? Where is SU-57? Where is Mig 31? Where is Russian UAVs? Where is Russian UAV jet?Where are Iskander missiles? Where are special forces operations behind enemy lines decapitation of high ranking officials and sabotage ops?
> 
> 
> So my theory is one of two things
> 
> 1) Putin wants to avoid heavy civilian casualties and even Ukraine military casualties. He wants life to be semi normal (internet and power) Thus most of the Russian army are sitting back and might have only been brought to border to deter any country from joining to aid Ukraine.
> 
> 2) Putin is sending in tier 3 and tier 2 soldiers to gauge and bog down Ukraine forces. I have read article a few years back that said outside of Russian spetnaz, little green men, and special ops, the regular Russian military soldier is very poorly trained compared to western counterparts and maybe at this point even Iran since Iran has been getting experience in Syria. So if there are high casualties it could be because the “real soldiers” aka shock troops haven’t been deployed.
> 
> 
> But I will say something Russian cyberattacks, Russian military columns moving without air cover, seemingly no UAVs supporting Russian operations (we would have at least seen one crashed or downed by now). The whole operation just smells of outdated Soviet Union playbook that Syria was using at the beginning of the war (since Syria was trained by the Soviet Union back in the day).



We might be witnessing the first "humanitarian" war bro lmfao.

If this staunch resistance keeps up, Russian MOD and Putin are going to be forced into using higher-tier conventional assets and troops in order to obliterate remaining Ukrainian forces.

What's super odd, and you correctly point it out. Is that, if Russia's stated intent is to "demilitarize" Ukraine then wouldn't it more than prudent to send in/utilize higher-tier military assets on day one instead of sending idiot conscripts to die in a meat-grinder? 

Very callous and weird, these past three days have been nothing but a daze....


----------



## Man of steel23

Truly casualties in such conflict are high the 3500 is perhaps on the low end imo and could be higher..

Alot of folks even believe the 3500 loss of US forces in AFG to this day.. The truth is nobody releases casualty period. According to the Afghan sources NATO lost 125k forces in afg discounting ANA and who themselves could reach 500k whereas the IEA themselves could have lost thru out the years as high as 700k counting all the elements coming in from the borders as Pakistan is an ocean. Wars are high casuality affair and specifically prolonged ones..

Example the number of casualties the US released for Vietnam was criminally low for 25 years until recently one guy have unearthed the truth saying the US lost 60k+ in Vietnam not including the south vietnamese forces..

You don't need to be genius to grasp this.. Imagine this there has been clashes daily in both places for 20 years alot of skirmishes everywhere and do the math after that


----------



## sha ah

All I know is that its barely been 48 hrs and all of the major cities, including the capital Kiev, are surrounded along with several key airfields and airports now in Russian hands. 

Ukrainians claim that they've inflicted massive casualties onto the Russian troops however they haven't been able to provide sufficient proof to back up their claims.



Blue In Green said:


> We might be witnessing the first "humanitarian" war bro lmfao





sha ah said:


> Out of 150,000 troops, if Russia has sent in 1/3rd like the western mainstream media claims, then it's 30-40,000 right ? So if Ukrainians killed 3500 Russian troops that would mean 10% dead or MIA, which would mean 2-3x as many injuries. So that's a 30% casualty rate on the Russian army within 48 hrs ? However there's no evidence. 3500 dead ? 100 tanks ? 14 planes ? Where are they then ? Why don't they show us even a fraction of the evidence ? What's the issue they didn't have time to take pictures ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible but I'll believe it when I see it. I just find it hard to believe that 2 gigantic planes were even used this early on in the conflict. The Russians are not dumb are they. They obviously know that the Ukrainians could have hidden some assets away and that they could have survived the initial bombing run.
> 
> Not only that but if they did shoot down two IL-76 planes then why not show the evidence ? Do you really believe that they killed 3500 Russians ? It's not like the US hasn't lied or been wrong before. From WMDs in Iraq to Kabul will not fall to everything in between, they've been dead wrong countless times in the last 2 decades.
> 
> Also when it comes to the Ukrainians, the most comprehensive evidence they've shown so far, it's turned out in the end to be their own asset destroyed. Like they claimed to have shot down a Russian jet, then it turned out to be a Ukrainian jet. Russians tanks destroyed then later it comes out that they're pictures of a Ukrainian convoy. I'm really reluctant to believe anything they say at this point.



3500 Russian troops dead ? Then show us the evidence. 100 Russian tanks ? 2x IL-76 planes ? Fine show us the evidence then. Why is there not a shred of evidence to verify these claims ?



Man of steel23 said:


> Truly casualties in such conflict are high the 3500 is perhaps on the low end imo and could be higher..
> 
> Alot of folks even believe the 3500 loss of US forces in AFG to this day.. The truth is nobody releases casualty period. According to the Afghan sources NATO lost 125k forces in afg discounting Ana that could reach 500k the IEA could have lost thru out the years as high as 700k counting all the elements coming in from the border.. Wars are high casuality affair..
> 
> Example the number of casualties the US released for Vietnam was criminally low for 25 years until recently one guy have unearthed the truth saying the US lost 60k+ in Vietnam..
> 
> You don't need to be genius to grasp this.. Imagine this there has been clashes daily in both places for 20 years alot of skirmishes everywhere and do the math after that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine still likely has some Buks hidden away that haven’t been destroyed. It’s a massive cargo jet not flying IFF and easily identifiable as enemy. Not an F-22
> 
> As for the evidence part if it doesn’t appear within 24 hours than I’ll call BS. But US defense officials usually don’t go on the record and lie about something so inconsequential.


100%


Blue In Green said:


> It seems as though the initial wave of Russian precision strikes didn't do enough comprehensive damage to blunt the resistance they faced when the order to roll in was given. It's clear they have active air-defenses working to some appreciable capacity.
> 
> Your thoughts?


The Russians to some extent are trying to finesse this war, and it might lead to alot more casualties. For instance, they have completely refrained from missile strikes on Government buildings in Kyiv.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> We might be witnessing the first "humanitarian" war bro lmfao.



Putin’s public image is over. When Companies around the world are positing support of Ukraine. I mean I saw damn Simpson’s cartoon tweet in support of Ukraine. Like wtf

Russia is officially a pariah and Putin is now a Stalinist.

I hate to sound like a “I told you so”. But maybe @SalarHaqq can go back in my posts as far back as 2-3 years ago probably even longer where I said Russia is gonna get pinched by NATO to the point they get Russia right where they want them and Russia will have to make a choice.

Make no mistake, the West has a raging erection right now for what is happening. Putin offered to meet in Minks for neutrality and winner terms and the West rebuffed him. I mean these guys don’t want peace, they have been preparing this sanctions book for decades and are now going page by page.

Putin is never going to get rehabilitated. And he knows that. But he has finally accepted something he should have done years ago, that either you fight the West designs now or just be content with turning your country over in less than 50 years.

To Putin’s credit, he could have easily lived the good life and cooperated with the West. Let the West continue to move to its borders (like he pragmatically did last 20 years). The media would have praised him and Russia would have Nordstream 2 online and making even more money.

But the dark side of that deal, is one day that mafia you let run around will put a bullet in the heart of your country and devour it from within.

I have to give MI6/CIA and Western news media and western mega conglomerates A lot of ****ing credit. They built one hell of a information machine that can trick most of the globe into believing a country defending its self interest and future preservation is the bad guy. And a country (USA) that steals a 3rd world countries central bank assets (Afghanistan) and gives most of it to US citizens as war gifts is somehow the “bringer of freedom” in the world.

I mean ****ing sociopathic genius the Western propaganda machine is. Never seen anything like it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497457307470467077
I should add Russia’s lack of PGM or lack of willingness to use its PGM stockpile is causing fighter jets to have to get closer to their targets to avoid civilian casualties with dummy bombs.

It makes me wonder how much PGM stockpile Iran truly has? Hopefully they are watching the Russian situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Putin’s public image is over. When Companies around the world are positing support of Ukraine. I mean I saw damn Simpson’s cartoon tweet in support of Ukraine. Like wtf
> 
> Russia is officially a pariah and Putin is now a Stalinist.
> 
> I hate to sound like a “I told you so”. But maybe @SalarHaqq can go back in my posts as far back as 2-3 years ago probably even longer where I said Russia is gonna get pinched by NATO to the point they get Russia right where they want them and Russia will have to make a choice.
> 
> Make no mistake, the West has a raging erection right now for what is happening. Putin offered to meet in Minks for neutrality and winner terms and the West rebuffed him. I mean these guys don’t want peace, they have been preparing this sanctions book for decades and are now going page by page.
> 
> Putin is never going to get rehabilitated. And he knows that. But he has finally accepted something he should have done years ago, that either you fight the West designs now or just be content with turning your country over in less than 50 years.
> 
> To Putin’s credit, he could have easily lived the good life and cooperated with the West. Let the West continue to move to its borders (like he pragmatically did last 20 years). The media would have praised him and Russia would have Nordstream 2 online and making even more money.
> 
> But the dark side of that deal, is one day that mafia you let run around will put a bullet in the heart of your country and devour it from within.
> 
> I have to give MI6/CIA and Western news media and western mega conglomerates A lot of ****ing credit. They built one hell of a information machine that can trick most of the globe into believing a country defending its self interest and future preservation is the bad guy. And a country (USA) that steals a 3rd world countries central bank assets (Afghanistan) and gives most of it to US citizens as war gifts is somehow the “bringer of freedom” in the world.
> 
> I mean ****ing sociopathic genius the Western propaganda machine is. Never seen anything like it.



So the Russians under Putin have no other real choice other than to fight Western expansion with force come hell or high water then huh? Jesus.....

How far you think it's gonna go?


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> This whole campaign is just beyond Bizaare. First of all, why hasn’t Ukraine’s internet been cut off so people can’t post videos of Russian positions? I’m watching videos of sabatouers on Twitter.
> 
> I mean the first sign of trouble and Iran cuts off its internet. That is literally first rule of playbook (other than close the airspace which Iran was too incompetent to do).
> 
> Second, where the hell is Russian big *** bombers like Blackjack? Where is SU-35? Where is SU-57? Where is Mig 31? Where is Russian UAVs? Where is Russian UAV jet?Where are Iskander missiles? Where are special forces operations behind enemy lines decapitation of high ranking officials and sabotage ops?
> 
> 
> So my theory is one of two things
> 
> 1) Putin wants to avoid heavy civilian casualties and even Ukraine military casualties. He wants life to be semi normal (internet and power) Thus most of the Russian army are sitting back and might have only been brought to border to deter any country from joining to aid Ukraine.
> 
> 2) Putin is sending in tier 3 and tier 2 soldiers to gauge and bog down Ukraine forces. I have read article a few years back that said outside of Russian spetnaz, little green men, and special ops, the regular Russian military soldier is very poorly trained compared to western counterparts and maybe at this point even Iran since Iran has been getting experience in Syria. So if there are high casualties it could be because the “real soldiers” aka shock troops haven’t been deployed.
> 
> 
> But I will say something Russian cyberattacks, Russian military columns moving without air cover, seemingly no UAVs supporting Russian operations (we would have at least seen one crashed or downed by now). The whole operation just smells of outdated Soviet Union playbook that Syria was using at the beginning of the war (since Syria was trained by the Soviet Union back in the day).
> 
> Russia air operations in Syria and Russia air operations in Ukraine are so different that its almost like two different countries led the war effort.



Very bizarre indeed and nothing like what we expected. 

Few cyberattacks.
Maybe they are doing large scale electronic warfare but I really don't think so..
They've used Iskanders and Calibrs and they have done heliborne landings which failed and if the IL-76 is true, that is the second failure which is quite bad.

Russian special forces with SAA and airpower performed very well and it's like we are seeing none of that here at all. And a shockingly low amount of footage from both sides, I'd certainly expect Russia to hold the airspace in several parts of the country, but no sign of drone strikes and suicide drones at all.

If they are only using a fraction of their force, then they have achieved ALOT of ground, but if this is their main playbook, then it's not a good performance even if they succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Very bizarre indeed and nothing like what we expected.
> 
> Few cyberattacks.
> Maybe they are doing large scale electronic warfare but I really don't think so..
> They've used Iskanders and Calibrs and they have done heliborne landings which failed and if the IL-76 is true, that is the second failure which is quite bad.
> 
> Russian special forces with SAA and airpower performed very well and it's like we are seeing none of that here at all. And a shockingly low amount of footage from both sides, I'd certainly expect Russia to hold the airspace in several parts of the country, but no sign of drone strikes and suicide drones at all.
> 
> If they are only using a fraction of their force, then they have achieved ALOT of ground, but if this is their main playbook, then it's not a good performance even if they succeed.



TheImmortals second/third-tier theory would have to be true or else the Russians look VERY BAD as far as their military performance goes against a state like Ukraine.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Putin’s public image is over. When Companies around the world are positing support of Ukraine. I mean I saw damn Simpson’s cartoon tweet in support of Ukraine. Like wtf
> 
> Russia is officially a pariah and Putin is now a Stalinist.
> 
> I hate to sound like a “I told you so”. But maybe @SalarHaqq can go back in my posts as far back as 2-3 years ago probably even longer where I said Russia is gonna get pinched by NATO to the point they get Russia right where they want them and Russia will have to make a choice.
> 
> Make no mistake, the West has a raging erection right now for what is happening. Putin offered to meet in Minks for neutrality and winner terms and the West rebuffed him. I mean these guys don’t want peace, they have been preparing this sanctions book for decades and are now going page by page.
> 
> Putin is never going to get rehabilitated. And he knows that. But he has finally accepted something he should have done years ago, that either you fight the West designs now or just be content with turning your country over in less than 50 years.
> 
> To Putin’s credit, he could have easily lived the good life and cooperated with the West. Let the West continue to move to its borders (like he pragmatically did last 20 years). The media would have praised him and Russia would have Nordstream 2 online and making even more money.
> 
> But the dark side of that deal, is one day that mafia you let run around will put a bullet in the heart of your country and devour it from within.
> 
> I have to give MI6/CIA and Western news media and western mega conglomerates A lot of ****ing credit. They built one hell of a information machine that can trick most of the globe into believing a country defending its self interest and future preservation is the bad guy. And a country (USA) that steals a 3rd world countries central bank assets (Afghanistan) and gives most of it to US citizens as war gifts is somehow the “bringer of freedom” in the world.
> 
> I mean ****ing sociopathic genius the Western propaganda machine is. Never seen anything like it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497457307470467077
> I should add Russia’s lack of PGM or lack of willingness to use its PGM stockpile is causing fighter jets to have to get closer to their targets to avoid civilian casualties with dummy bombs.
> 
> It makes me wonder how much PGM stockpile Iran truly has? Hopefully they are watching the Russian situation.





Blue In Green said:


> So the Russians under Putin have no other real choice other than to fight Western expansion with force come hell or high water then huh? Jesus.....
> 
> How far you think it's gonna go?



Can you blame them?

TheImmortal made a good point, contrast to Iran who immediately jumped into battle against the designs of the western deep state. Russia let them go for a while, and is having to pay deeper costs.

@TheImmortal 

So what are your thoughts about Iran. Are we f***ed too and be in the Russian position someday?

Unlike Russia, if we attack somebody we will have to pay a massive price from a UN coalition even if it is for our self-preservation.

Why? 
Because we don't have a nuclear arsenal and some people here still trying to make excuses for why we shouldn't have any.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Can you blame them?
> 
> TheImmortal made a good point, contrast to Iran who immediately jumped into battle against the designs of the western deep state. Russia let them go for a while, and is having to pay deeper costs.



No not at all, I think we all knew that at some point. The West and East would have had to come to some sort of confrontation over differing ideologies. There will be more of this to come this decade and the next, that much is assured. 

China-Taiwan
Russia-Ukraine
Iran-Middle East

You name it, these extremely volatile situations aren't going to just solve themselves overnight nor peacefully (for the most part).


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Can you blame them?
> 
> TheImmortal made a good point, contrast to Iran who immediately jumped into battle against the designs of the western deep state. Russia let them go for a while, and is having to pay deeper costs.
> 
> @TheImmortal
> 
> So what are your thoughts about Iran. Are we f***ed too and be in the Russian position someday?
> 
> Unlike Russia, if we attack somebody we will have to pay a massive price from a UN coalition even if it is for our self-preservation.
> 
> Why?
> Because we don't have a nuclear arsenal and some people here still trying to make excuses for why we shouldn't have any.



Iran has too many “tentacles” to be able to be boxed like Russia. The West tried to sever the tentacles by going after weakest link (Assad). 

Right now, Iran thru the proxy theory is avoiding major UN rebuttal as Hezbollah/Iraq legions/and Houthi’s act as a buffer to western designs while giving plausible deniability. Where as if Iran had large scale Iranian troops in Iraq/Syria/Lebanon/Yemen the entire west would scream bloody murder. 

But make no mistake the West has not given up. They are patient. They are methodical. Negotiations are a stalling tactic till Iran shows a weak point. Iran has to continue to expand across the Middle East. It is the only way to kick the designs down the road till the West suffers its Rome is Burning moment....then go nuclear.

But as Russia has shown, nukes don’t stop sanctions. Nukes don’t stop NATO coming to your border. Nukes don’t stop CIA backed protests inside your country aimed at destabilizing your rule.

I hope people who ask for Iran getting nukes realize that the West can live without Iran economically, which means nukes will never get Iran free of sanctions. 

The second Iran builds nukes its entire missile fleet becomes useless and not operational. Because how would the opposing country know if a Qassem Solemani missile or a Emad missile or a Sejill missile or future Iranian ICBM is carrying conventional payload or nuclear? It would be impossible. 

Now you can say come on man Iran isn’t suicidal. But this is the type of move the Western propaganda machine will take and run with to force Iran into an arms control treaty! 

So nukes right now when Iran’s airforce, navy, and air defense is weak is actually counter productive IMO.

The most important thing for Iran in next 20 years is make sure that rahbar transition to a new rahbar goes smoothly and new rahbar is able to consolidate power and is a Ideologically similar to Khamenei. 

The risk here is Iran’s fractured power system becoming a free for all under a weak Rahbar or even worse a Ghorbchev type Rahbar that will dismantle the country and hand it to the West (ie if Rouhani becomes Rahbar).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> The second Iran builds nukes its entire missile fleet becomes useless and not operational. Because how would the opposing country know if a Qassem Solemani missile or a Emad missile or a Sejill missile or future Iranian ICBM is carrying conventional payload or nuclear? It would be impossible.


Fair enough to your other points,


But Russia has used both ballistic and cruise missiles in Ukraine.

Can they live without Iran economically when Russia is now showing it's teeth to Europe and China is on the rise?
If anything they would need to pull Iran from their sphere, in order to access it's vast gas and mineral reserves among others.


----------



## OldTwilight

it almost 11 years that I am saying this ...

we ( Iran ) should have nukes

کشورهایی که می تونند بمب اتم داشته باشند و از ترس بهش نمی رسند یا خودشون رو خلع سلاح می کنند باید منتظر باشند تا بفیه کونشون رو پاره کنند ..‌‌.


این حقیقت واضح به زبان کوچه بازاری هست

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> The second Iran builds nukes its entire missile fleet becomes useless and not operational. Because how would the opposing country know if a Qassem Solemani missile or a Emad missile or a Sejill missile or future Iranian ICBM is carrying conventional payload or nuclear? It would be impossible.
> 
> Now you can say come on man Iran isn’t suicidal. But this is the type of move the Western propaganda machine will take and run with to force Iran into an arms control treaty!


This kind of logic is something that I will never understand.

Russia is firing ballistic and cruise missiles right now and people say the moment that a country goes nuclear its arsenal becomes useless. How? Why? Russia is even moving Topol missiles as we speak, but nobody thinks even for a second that the missiles they are firing now are nuclear. Plus, we aren't going to use our missiles to target the US territory, or the territories of nuclear powers. So, why would anyone want to attack Iran with nukes when we are not attacking their territory? Makes no sense. I hear this kind of propaganda only from Khamenei apologists to be honest. I am surprised to hear it from you.



> But as Russia has shown, nukes don’t stop sanctions. Nukes don’t stop NATO coming to your border. Nukes don’t stop CIA backed protests inside your country aimed at destabilizing your rule.


Yeah. Nukes don't stop NATO coming to your border, in fact nothing will because nukes are not like some magical wand that gives you the power to tell others, particularly with similar number of nukes, what to do, but nukes do stop NATO from coming to your capital and invading it. And it does in fact stop sanctions. The reason that Russia is getting away with all of this serious shit with absolutely minimal economic cost is because of their nukes. If Iran had done a remotely similar thing, like invading Bahrain, we were fighting with a US/Arab/Israel coalition right in the middle of Iran under complete siege and a UN declared no-fly zone over our entire airspace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Fair enough to your other points,
> 
> 
> But Russia has used both ballistic and cruise missiles in Ukraine.
> 
> Can they live without Iran economically when Russia is now showing it's teeth to Europe and China is on the rise?
> If anything they would need to pull Iran from their sphere, in order to access it's vast gas and mineral reserves among others.



Russia uses BM and CMs that are agreed upon in arms control treaties to remain non nuclear. And a nuclear capable BM is a whole different ballgame than the much slower moving CM. Russia also has the benefit of being a UN Security Council veto holder and been the 2nd nuclear power after USA. So it gets treated like a big boy with its missiles, Iran the “brown” people nation of “crazy Mullahs” will never get that privilege. 

Yes Europe can live without Iran. Azeribajian pipeline to Europe and Qatar pipeline to connect to azeri and Turkish pipeline and future US LNG development means that Iran is not needed in the space.

Also natural gas can be a CO2 emissions emitter. Nordstream 2 would have released 100M tons of Greenhouse gas per year.Most natural gas powered plants do not recapture most of their CO2 emissions. So this will motivate the tree hugger Europeans to double down on fusion, hydrogen and other renewable clean energy to be ready by 2100.

Russia cannot turn the taps off its biggest customer (Europe) it would be like shooting yourself in the foot. Actually more like cutting off both limbs. 

And Europe is an important trading partner with China, it’s going to be pragmatic. People think China’s rise is gonna be like the Sith Empire in Star Wars. Chinese have shown to be very non violence and extremely pragmatic. Maybe even more so than Iran. So China will rise as peacefully as it can in order to keep its economic benefits in place. The west hasn’t fully finished pivoting to Vietnam and other Asian countries to wean itself off China’s trade and maybe never will.

Thus China is a special case altogether. All parties are interested in keeping the trade cycle going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> The reason that Russia is getting away with all of this serious shit with absolutely minimal economic cost is because of their nukes. If Iran had done a remotely similar thing, like invading Bahrain, we were fighting with a US/Arab/Israel coalition right in the middle of Iran under complete siege and a UN declared no-fly zone over our entire airspace.


I wouldn't say their cost is minimal but I 100% agree with your other points.

If we touched another country like that, they'd be assembling a UN Coalition against us, no one dares touch Russia today.


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> Russia uses BM and CMs that are agreed upon in arms control treaties to remain non nuclear. And a nuclear capable BM is a whole different ballgame than the much slower moving CM. Russia also has the benefit of being a UN Security Council veto holder and been the 2nd nuclear power after USA. So it gets treated like a big boy with its missiles, Iran the “brown” people nation of “crazy Mullahs” will never get that privilege.
> 
> Yes Europe can live without Iran. Azeribajian pipeline to Europe and Qatar pipeline to connect to azeri and Turkish pipeline and future US LNG development means that Iran is not needed in the space.
> 
> Also natural gas can be a CO2 emissions emitter. Nordstream 2 would have released 100M tons of Greenhouse gas per year.Most natural gas powered plants do not recapture most of their CO2 emissions. So this will motivate the tree hugger Europeans to double down on fusion, hydrogen and other renewable clean energy to be ready by 2100.
> 
> Russia cannot turn the taps off its biggest customer (Europe) it would be like shooting yourself in the foot. Actually more like cutting off both limbs.
> 
> And Europe is an important trading partner with China, it’s going to be pragmatic. People think China’s rise is gonna be like the Sith Empire in Star Wars. Chinese have shown to be very non violence and extremely pragmatic. Maybe even more so than Iran. So China will rise as peacefully as it can in order to keep its economic benefits in place. The west hasn’t fully finished pivoting to Vietnam and other Asian countries to wean itself off China’s trade and maybe never will.
> 
> Thus China is a special case altogether. All parties are interested in keeping the trade cycle going.


Then Iran can sign a similar treaty with our adversaries. Why not?

A nuclear Iran does not need to sit idle and watch passively what happens in the Caucasus as we are doing now. If Iran had nukes, there would be no Azerbaijani or Turkish pipelines, or a Qatari pipeline without our permission. Just as simple as that.



Stryker1982 said:


> I wouldn't say their cost is minimal but I 100% agree with your other points.
> 
> If we touched another country like that, they'd be assembling a UN Coalition against us, no one dares touch Russia today.


The majority of sanctions that are placed on Russia are still quite childish to the sanctions that they have imposed on Iran over absolutely nothing. Iran has never done anything that can be deemed a threat under the NPT or the UN charter, yet we were only one inch away from being placed under Article 42 of the UN charter. So, yeah. The cost does seem to be minimal to me. They are not even kicking Russia out of the WTO or SWIFT. Iran hasn't been allowed to even enter the WTO.

The moment that Iran invades one of its neighbors like Russia has done multiple times in just recent history, will be the moment that over 20 countries will attack us in coordination and they will completely cut off all our trade routes on the ground or even international waters. Nobody can talk like this about Russia even in their dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> Russia is firing ballistic and cruise missiles right now and people say the moment that a country goes nuclear its arsenal becomes useless. How? Why? Russia is even moving Topol missiles as we speak, but nobody thinks even for a second that the missiles they are firing now are nuclear.



Russia was the second nuclear power in the world and helped win WW2 and holds UN Security Council Veto and literally went to the brink of nuclear war and showed it wouldn’t end the world.

You are asking why Iran cannot be viewed in that light with the same privileges? I mean when you say it out loud it’s hilarious.

Also Russia and US are under certain arms control agreements that agree on what can or cannot be nuclear in the BM/CM realm due to depeleted time for a either party to react if a short range projectile is nuclear. 

Also Topol is not being moved that video circulating online is old fake news by CIA propaganda machine. Literally zero reason for Russia to move Topol right now as it has plenty of range for all of Europe.

Lastly no country on the planet relies on its BM arsenal for deterrence like Iran. You are giving the West a reason to dismantle it by going nuclear with no added benefits. You say that it prevents capital being taken, who in their right mind would invade Iran by land?

US plan is to collapse Iran from within and start a ethnic war or infighting Republic power struggle if possible. 

No one on the planet seriously contemplates a land invasion of Iran requiring basically 750K to 1M soldiers to secure the Middle East.

So again nukes don’t help Iran at this present time. Hence why threshold state is needed till Iran fixes its economic woes and gets some damn economic reform passed. The country’s economic ease of business index is terrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> Then Iran can sign a similar treaty with our adversaries. Why not?
> 
> A nuclear Iran does not need to sit idle and watch passively what happens in the Caucasus as we are doing now. If Iran had nukes, there would be no Azerbaijani or Turkish pipelines, or a Qatari pipeline without our permission. Just as simple as that.



So you are okay with Iran going from 10,000 long range missiles to 1,000? You are okay with Iran guaranteeing Fateh family Missile will never be nuclear equipped and sharing telemetry data with the West to better prepare their missiles against this fact?

I mean come on. Iran doesn’t have an Air Force, navy, large amount of cruise missiles. It has nothing to back itself up conventionally just to get some nuclear tipped missiles.

Russia isn’t able to invade Ukraine because of nukes. It is able to invade Ukraine because its *Permanent UN Security Council member with a VETO*

Literally they couldn’t even pass a resolution condemning Russia....because Russia veto’d it. China abstained along with India and UAE.

I mean you guys are saying blah blah Iran was put under UN sanctions for doing much less why doesn’t Russia get this treatment. Because It has ****ing veto. You cannot pass **** in UN against Russia. And if you tear up the self veto, then China will just veto on Russia behalf. And if you eliminate veto then you are setting the world on path of WW3. 

Veto has kept the world powers from heading to another WW. Yes it’s not perfect. Yes US uses it to cover the genocide committed by Israel. But it’s better that all of humanity survives then risking eliminating something that could lead to the end of the modern world.

Also Newsflash guys you cannot force people to trade with you. So if US and Europe decide on their own they don’t want to trade with you...you cannot force them at UN or force them with nukes.

That would be like Israel screaming that Iran should supply it oil and gas. Iran doesn’t have to do jack**** if it doesn’t want to.

So again nukes won’t make the West trade with you and won’t buy you any more security. And they sure as hell won’t let you invade other countries if you don’t have a veto power at the UN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> Russia was the second nuclear power in the world and helped win WW2 and holds UN Security Council Veto and literally went to the brink of nuclear war and showed it wouldn’t end the world.
> 
> You are asking why Iran cannot be viewed in that light with the same privileges? I mean when you say it out loud it’s hilarious.
> 
> Also Russia and US are under certain arms control agreements that agree on what can or cannot be nuclear in the BM/CM realm due to depeleted time for a either party to react if a short range projectile is nuclear.
> 
> Also Topol is not being moved that video circulating online is old fake news by CIA propaganda machine. Literally zero reason for Russia to move Topol right now as it has plenty of range for all of Europe.
> 
> Lastly no country on the planet relies on its BM arsenal for deterrence like Iran. You are giving the West a reason to dismantle it by going nuclear with no added benefits. You say that it prevents capital being taken, who in their right mind would invade Iran by land?
> 
> US plan is to collapse Iran from within and start a ethnic war or infighting Republic power struggle if possible.
> 
> No one on the planet seriously contemplates a land invasion of Iran requiring basically 750K to 1M soldiers to secure the Middle East.
> 
> So again nukes don’t help Iran at this present time. Hence why threshold state is needed till Iran fixes its economic woes and gets some damn economic reform passed. The country’s economic ease of business index is terrible.


First of all, the WW2 world order is not going to be there forever. I mean for f*ck's sake, it belongs to 1940s. There are so many emerging powers that will very soon challenge this world order. India, Brazil, Turkey, even countries like Iran and Nigeria. Japan has been eyeing a permanent seat at the UNSC for a long time. So, yeah. The Russian federation as the successor of the Soviet Union, one of the officially recognized victors of the World War II has been given a permanent seat at the UN. But who says that this status quo will remain forever? Even right now the US is talking about the cancellation of Russia's permanent seat at the UNSC, which is beyond ridiculous, but it just shows that the UN can effectively end even in our life times.

Iran's reliance on our BM arsenal for deterrence is out of necessity because we cannot procure modern fighters. If China and Russia accept Iran as an equal, our defense ties with them would reach a strategic level, particularly at the current situation where Russia feels encircled by the NATO. Iran's lack of game changing weapons is in fact the very reason that we have been forced to rely only on missiles because we do not have the technological expertise in other areas and selling to us is nothing but trouble. And Russia and China look at Iran and what they see is that it is a weak country that can help them in no way if push comes to shove. Missiles and proxies like Hezbollah are not going to cut it when big powers go to war. A powerful Iran will be respected by countries like Russia and China who share similar interests with us. They won't help us become powerful, but if manage to do it, they will welcome increasing their ties with us.

Nobody is contemplating a land invasion of Iran because the current status quo in the world and the region is not being challenged. The world is currently in peace time and all powerful adversaries try to avoid direct conflicts. There is absolutely no reason to think that this will always remain the case. Just because something hasn't happened for a long time, it doesn't mean that it is impossible to happen in future.



TheImmortal said:


> So you are okay with Iran going from 10,000 long range missiles to 1,000? You are okay with Iran guaranteeing Fateh family Missile will never be nuclear equipped and sharing telemetry data with the West to better prepare their missiles against this fact?
> 
> I mean come on. Iran doesn’t have an Air Force, navy, large amount of cruise missiles. It has nothing to back itself up conventionally just to get some nuclear tipped missiles.
> 
> Russia isn’t able to invade Ukraine because of nukes. It is able to invade Ukraine because its *Permanent UN Security Council member with a VETO*
> 
> Literally they couldn’t even pass a resolution condemning Russia....because Russia veto’d it. China abstained along with India and UAE.
> 
> I mean you guys are saying blah blah Iran was put under UN sanctions for doing much less why doesn’t Russia get this treatment. Because It has ****ing veto. You cannot pass **** in UN against Russia.
> 
> Newsflash guys you cannot force people to trade with you. So if US and Europe decide on their own they don’t want to trade with you...you cannot force them at UN or force them with nukes.
> 
> That would be like Israel screaming that Iran should supply it oil and gas. Iran doesn’t have to do jack**** if it doesn’t want to.
> 
> So again nukes won’t make the West trade with you and won’t buy you any more security. And they sure as hell won’t let you invade other countries if you don’t have a veto power at the UN.


Who says that we should go from 10,000 long range missiles to 1,000? It's not like the terms are fixed. But I would very much prefer to have 50 megaton ICBMs and 2,000 SRBMs instead of just 10,000 conventional MRBMs.

I addressed your point about the state of the IRIAF. If Russia and China conclude that Iran is a global power, we will not be ignored like now. China and Russia show a lack of interest in expanding their military ties with us because we bring nothing to the table but trouble for them. What can China or Russia gain from military cooperation with today's Iran? A nuclear Iran can be a completely different beast though.

Sure. Who would've thought that? lol The whole idea of passing a resolution against Russia at the UNSC was a symbolic move and borderline lunacy.

Russia has been forcing Iran to trade with her for years. Iran showed no interest in the Soviet Union after the revolution. It was only out of necessity that Iran was forced to turn to Russia for its security needs after the Iraq-Iran war. And ever since, even when Russia failed to observe its commitments like the S-300 deal or on-time construction of the Bushehr reactor, Iran has been forced to remain partners with Russia.

Iran is an energy super power. We are one of the world's leading nations in oil reserves, gas reserves and helium reserves. People are forced to trade with us. Otherwise Iran would've collapsed under Trump's unilateral sanctions in 3 months, just as Trump thought. The very reason that Iran's economy is stagnating instead of completely collapsing is because countries are forced to trade with us, and when armed with nuclear weapons, more countries will be forced to trade with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

Russians are being treated "better" because they are Europeans at the end of the day. Countries like Iran and even China will never be viewed as equals to western powers, not in the past, not now, and not in the future. A portion of the American right wing even advocates for an alliance with Russia to destroy China while asian-americans are being killed daily in the US now because of how hard the US propaganda complex was pushing anti-asian sentiment. Racism and colonialist attitudes didn't die with the European empires, they still view us as squatters on what should be their land. That's why Iran can't sign a similar treaty to them and that's why Iran will get hit with 10x worse sanctions for asserting it's sovereignty.
Iran needs to keep this in mind when negotiating with Europeans. This new deal will be ripped up again in 3 years when the republic party comes and European certainly isn't going to start trading with Iran in the interim. IMO Iran's future lies with Asia and it needs to realize that instead of trying to play this pointless "independent" role.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> First of all, the WW2 world order is not going to be there forever. I mean for f*ck's sake, it belongs to 1940s. There are so many emerging powers that will very soon challenge this world order. India, Brazil, Turkey, even countries like Iran and Nigeria. Japan has been eyeing a permanent seat at the UNSC for a long time. So, yeah. The Russian federation as the successor of the Soviet Union, one of the officially recognized victors of the World War II has been given a permanent seat at the UN. But who says that this status quo will remain forever? Even right now the US is talking about the cancellation of Russia's permanent seat at the UNSC, which is beyond ridiculous, but it just shows that the UN can effectively end even in our life times.
> 
> Iran's reliance on our BM arsenal for deterrence is out of necessity because we cannot procure modern fighters. If China and Russia accept Iran as an equal, our defense ties with them would reach a strategic level, particularly at the current situation where Russia feels encircled by the NATO. Iran's lack of game changing weapons is in fact the very reason that we have been forced to rely only on missiles because we do not have the technological expertise in other areas. And Russia and China look at Iran and what they see is that it is a weak country that can help them in no way if push comes to shove. Missiles and proxies like Hezbollah are not going to cut it when big powers go to war.
> 
> Nobody is contemplating a land invasion of Iran because the current status quo in the world and the region is not being challenged. The world is currently in peace time and all powerful adversaries try to avoid direct conflicts. There is absolutely no reason to think that this will be always the case. Just because something hasn't happened for a long time, it doesn't mean that it is impossible to happen.



1) The veto will not be expanded. No one on the council wants more powers in the circle. The West is racist colonialists who think they are superior race and East doesn’t want anymore countries to challenge their spot.

2) Nuclear threshold state addresses all the issues you have with zero drawbacks. By the time Iran finishes IR-10,

1,000 IR-10 (100,000 SWU) would have more capacity than 10x natanz today. Meaning Iran could go nuclear in a heartbeat and no one would know.

The world isn’t going to magically not have Russia in it or China or the West so fast that Iran cannot go nuclear. I mean come on.

3) brazil is a nobody and disaster economy, Turkey is even bigger nobody and disaster economy, and Nigeria...really dude? Anyone else you want to add to the list? Maybe Bahamas? Sir Lanka? India will never escape China’s shadow nor will China ever agree to veto ascension.

4) Did nukes make North Korea “equal” in the eyes of Russia or China? Did Nukes stop US from flying in unannounced and killing Bin Laden?

I mean nukes are beyond overrated. If you do research you will see the world powers are moving to weapons with massive explosion potential and very limited to no radiation clouds. Or even better, no damage to buildings and infrastructure, but only to life forms. Nukes are old tech. Iran chased it because fear of Saddam getting a nuke by 2000. After Saddam was disposed Iran decided staying threshold was a much better option.

So nuclear threshold is the way to go. Now if Iran had a Germany like economy that it could rely on to survive sanctions then yes I might be more inclined to green light a nuclear drive as long as JCPOA gets torn up for 2nd time (in 2024).

I think Iran needs to repair itself from the inside before dashing for the bomb. Dashing would just make Iran like Russia today...further destroy its image. At least in the case of Russia it was forced to make a decision. IRan is not forced at all, threat of war is at the lows, and it has opportunity to repair itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

BigMelatonin said:


> Russians are being treated "better" because they are Europeans at the end of the day. Countries like Iran and even China will never be viewed as equals to western powers, not in the past, not now, and not in the future. A portion of the American right wing even advocates for an alliance with Russia to destroy China while asian-americans are being killed daily in the US now because of how hard the US propaganda complex was pushing anti-asian sentiment. Racism and colonialist attitudes didn't die with the European empires, they still view us as squatters on what should be their land. That's why Iran can't sign a similar treaty to them and that's why Iran will get hit with 10x worse sanctions for asserting it's sovereignty.
> Iran needs to keep this in mind when negotiating with Europeans. This new deal will be ripped up again in 3 years when the republic party comes and European certainly isn't going to start trading with Iran in the interim. IMO Iran's future lies with Asia and it needs to realize that instead of trying to play this pointless "independent" role.


Have you not seen what they do with Russian nationals in the US or Europe? Some of them are treated worse than even Africans. I remember a few years ago there were story headlines about abused Russian children that had been adopted by American parents. It's not as simple as that.


----------



## BigMelatonin

QWECXZ said:


> Have you not seen what they do with Russian nationals in the US or Europe? Some of them are treated worse than even Africans. I remember a few years ago there were story headlines about abused Russian children that had been adopted by American parents. It's not as simple as that.


With respect i seriously doubt that. If you have links to share i will look but the adoption/foster system in the US is filled with abuse anyways. I doubt kids were being abused because they were Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> 1) The veto will not be expanded. No one on the council wants more powers in the circle. The West is racist colonialists who think they are superior race and East doesn’t want anymore countries to challenge their spot.
> 
> 2) Nuclear threshold state addresses all the issues you have with zero drawbacks. By the time Iran finishes IR-10,
> 
> 1,000 IR-10 (100,000 SWU) would have more capacity than 10x natanz today. Meaning Iran could go nuclear in a heartbeat and no one would know.
> 
> The world isn’t going to magically not have Russia in it or China or the West so fast that Iran cannot go nuclear. I mean come on.
> 
> 3) brazil is a nobody and disaster economy, Turkey is even bigger nobody and disaster economy, and Nigeria...really dude? Anyone else you want to add to the list? Maybe Bahamas? Sir Lanka? India will never escape China’s shadow nor will China ever agree to veto ascension.
> 
> 4) Did nukes make North Korea “equal” in the eyes of Russia or China? Did Nukes stop US from flying in unannounced and killing Bin Laden?
> 
> I mean nukes are beyond overrated. If you do research you will see the world powers are moving to weapons with massive explosion potential and very limited to no radiation clouds. Or even better, no damage to buildings and infrastructure, but only to life forms.
> 
> So nuclear threshold is the way to go. Now if Iran had a Germany like economy that it could rely on to survive sanctions then yes I might be more inclined to green light a nuclear drive as long as JCPOA gets torn up for 2nd time (in 2024).
> 
> I think Iran needs to repair itself from the inside before dashing for the bomb.


How long do you think they can keep the UNSC as it is? What are they going to do with a country like India with over a billion people? Things change. Systems that cannot adapt to new changes will be destroyed.

A nuclear threshold state is in no way similar to a state holding megaton nukes. A nuclear threshold state at best can count on a very limited number of small nukes under 50 kilotons that is of no strategic value.

Nuclear armed states have insane enrichment power. Russia and the US for example each have over 10 million SWU of enrichment power. And they usually measure the SWU in U Kg/year. France too. Iran's nuclear program is just a fart in the storm compared to what nuclear armed states do. And Iran will never be allowed to reprocess plutonium under today's conditions.

Brazil, Turkey, Nigeria, Indonesia, etc. will all continue to rise in next decades. Look at where Turkey was 15 years ago and where they are now. Brazil was pretty much the image of poverty 20 years ago and look how much they have progressed. Nigeria has 200 million people with oil reserves and a population that is rapidly becoming educated. Sure, they're a joke now but who knows what can happen 20 years later? Is Iran the same as it was 20 years ago?

North Korea lacks the resources that Iran has. If North Korea controlled the world's energy routes and resources like Iran does, the US itself would beg to mend ties with them. Let alone Russia and China.

Nuclear armed states have developed extremely powerful weapons that are more than enough to wipe off entire population centers. Obviously, they have reached the end and they do not want to go further because there's no point. That's why they are focusing on other things now. I mean look at the Soviet Union. When they tested the first Tsar bomb which yielded 50 megatons, they discarded their plans to test the 100 megaton nukes. Not because they couldn't build it, but because they were afraid of testing it. A 50 megaton nuke would completely wipe off Tehran and leave it only as a name in history books. That's why nuclear armed states are less focused on nukes these days.



BigMelatonin said:


> With respect i seriously doubt that. If you have links to share i will look but the adoption/foster system in the US is filled with abuse anyways. I doubt kids were being abused because they were Russian.


It turned out to be a really big issue back at the time. I don't know if it was the Russian propaganda machine or real, but Russia even passed a law about it after numerous children were abused in the US only because they were Russian.








Dima Yakovlev Law - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Believe me or not, many Americans, particularly the older generation, hate Russians to the core. Even more than they hate us.


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> 1) The veto will not be expanded. No one on the council wants more powers in the circle. The West is racist colonialists who think they are superior race and East doesn’t want anymore countries to challenge their spot.
> 
> 2) Nuclear threshold state addresses all the issues you have with zero drawbacks. By the time Iran finishes IR-10,
> 
> 1,000 IR-10 (100,000 SWU) would have more capacity than 10x natanz today. Meaning Iran could go nuclear in a heartbeat and no one would know.
> 
> The world isn’t going to magically not have Russia in it or China or the West so fast that Iran cannot go nuclear. I mean come on.
> 
> 3) brazil is a nobody and disaster economy, Turkey is even bigger nobody and disaster economy, and Nigeria...really dude? Anyone else you want to add to the list? Maybe Bahamas? Sir Lanka? India will never escape China’s shadow nor will China ever agree to veto ascension.
> 
> 4) Did nukes make North Korea “equal” in the eyes of Russia or China? Did Nukes stop US from flying in unannounced and killing Bin Laden?
> 
> I mean nukes are beyond overrated. If you do research you will see the world powers are moving to weapons with massive explosion potential and very limited to no radiation clouds. Or even better, no damage to buildings and infrastructure, but only to life forms. Nukes are old tech. Iran chased it because fear of Saddam getting a nuke by 2000. After Saddam was disposed Iran decided staying threshold was a much better option.
> 
> So nuclear threshold is the way to go. Now if Iran had a Germany like economy that it could rely on to survive sanctions then yes I might be more inclined to green light a nuclear drive as long as JCPOA gets torn up for 2nd time (in 2024).
> 
> I think Iran needs to repair itself from the inside before dashing for the bomb. Dashing would just make Iran like Russia today...further destroy its image. At least in the case of Russia it was forced to make a decision. IRan is not forced at all, threat of war is at the lows, and it has opportunity to repair itself.


1) 100% agree on the first part but disagree with the second part. The Chinese development model is mutually beneficial and non-interventionist. And Japan and ROK just follow the US's dictates. None of these countries are concerned with someone taking their spot

3) India's problem is that Modi embraced neoliberalism, the elites and the west got rich and the people starved. If it had followed down the path Nehru set them on it could have been on the level that China is now. Brazil is similar with Bolsonaro bring the epitome of the neoliberal stooge. There is no reason why these countries with large populations cannot become economic powerhouses if allowed to develop. The whole point is for the west to ensure that they don't. China sets an example of what can be achieved if you don't follow the economic model of exploitation set out by the west.

4) Nukes have allowed the DPRK to spend less on their conventional military and more on actual economic development. With nukes they no longer need to pursue a hardcore military first policy as they have been for 50 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

BigMelatonin said:


> This new deal will be ripped up again in 3 years when the republic party comes and European certainly isn't going to start trading with Iran in the interim.


Yeah I really don't understand the benefits of this deal.
2-3 years later it's torn up and the damage is done.

Basically it's a gamble hoping that democrats win another 4 years. Big mistake given how unpopular Biden has become. Maybe if Hilary Clinton makes a comeback, they might vote her in next time.


----------



## Stryker1982

I think people will be shocked at the pace of the Russian advance, when they up the ante to the fullest.

It's been something around 56 hours in, and so much fake news being spread as if Ukraine is winning while Russia has penetrated the border on numerous fronts including advancing 120 km in the south risking complete encirclement of Ukraine forces in the south east.

Things can capitulate really fast with a break through.


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Mi-24 shreds Ukrainian convoy in one salvo
> 
> This is what happens when you travel without your AD active (it was on flatbed).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497378435890618368
> *Ukraine propaganda government claiming they have downed 2 IL-76’s and yet no single photographic evidence.*
> 
> You would think downing one of the biggest planes in the world you’d have SOMETHING. But Ukraine government has shown nothing of substance on many outlandish claims.


Ukrainian trolls are even more delusional than Indians or Turks. Hilarious.
According to them, Russia lost over 500 planes, 2000 tanks and more than 10.000 soldiers.


----------



## Dariush the Great

I wonder what the excuse now is from the conservative camp? All allowed by Khamenei of course 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497539528306958336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497573403468996610


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497537282252972036
Only took 3 days...about damn time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

JCPOA is going to be revived and it is every bit as bad as it was before apparently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497595498991177734


----------



## sha ah

I'm sorry but Turkey as an economic model to be envied ? NO! 2/3rd of people in Turkey only use USD now. Look where they were 15 years ago ? Hmmm... 1 USD was worth 1.2 Lira 15 years ago. Now it's 14 Lira.

Indonesia, Brazil, Nigeria will become large and developed consumer markets but they will never be leading nations in terms of cutting edge technological development. Even India has a long way to go.

Sure India will likely have the worlds largest populations in a few decades but women not having access to contraception is not a good thing in the long run. How are these nations going to feed these sprawling, massive populations ? This will put them at a major disadvantage in the global market.

In a few years we will see if reviving the JCPOA was even worth it. Even if the Democrats win another 4 years, what about the next 4 years after that ? Sure Iran will get a massive economic boost out of the JCPOA revival. Iran will get a surge of funds and technology.

But it will only be worth it if Iran's economy is better prepared to avoid being shocked no matter what subsequent US administrations decide to do. If Iran absorbs as much economic benefits as possible in these next 3 years and then in theory Trump comes along and cancels the deal, then Iran will be precisely where it was, except it received a massive surge in between.

Will the sacrifice be worth it ? Well if Trump makes such a move and the rumors are true, then afterwards Iran will have the legal right under UN law to enrich to 60%. In that case, it won't take Iran long to recoup any losses. It's honestly extremely difficult to weigh any pros and cons when it comes to this issue. It's one of those issues where history will be the best judge.



QWECXZ said:


> How long do you think they can keep the UNSC as it is? What are they going to do with a country like India with over a billion people? Things change. Systems that cannot adapt to new changes will be destroyed.
> 
> A nuclear threshold state is in no way similar to a state holding megaton nukes. A nuclear threshold state at best can count on a very limited number of small nukes under 50 kilotons that is of no strategic value.
> 
> Nuclear armed states have insane enrichment power. Russia and the US for example each have over 10 million SWU of enrichment power. And they usually measure the SWU in U Kg/year. France too. Iran's nuclear program is just a fart in the storm compared to what nuclear armed states do. And Iran will never be allowed to reprocess plutonium under today's conditions.
> 
> Brazil, Turkey, Nigeria, Indonesia, etc. will all continue to rise in next decades. Look at where Turkey was 15 years ago and where they are now. Brazil was pretty much the image of poverty 20 years ago and look how much they have progressed. Nigeria has 200 million people with oil reserves and a population that is rapidly becoming educated. Sure, they're a joke now but who knows what can happen 20 years later? Is Iran the same as it was 20 years ago?
> 
> North Korea lacks the resources that Iran has. If North Korea controlled the world's energy routes and resources like Iran does, the US itself would beg to mend ties with them. Let alone Russia and China.
> 
> Nuclear armed states have developed extremely powerful weapons that are more than enough to wipe off entire population centers. Obviously, they have reached the end and they do not want to go further because there's no point. That's why they are focusing on other things now. I mean look at the Soviet Union. When they tested the first Tsar bomb which yielded 50 megatons, they discarded their plans to test the 100 megaton nukes. Not because they couldn't build it, but because they were afraid of testing it. A 50 megaton nuke would completely wipe off Tehran and leave it only as a name in history books. That's why nuclear armed states are less focused on nukes these days.
> 
> 
> It turned out to be a really big issue back at the time. I don't know if it was the Russian propaganda machine or real, but Russia even passed a law about it after numerous children were abused in the US only because they were Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dima Yakovlev Law - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me or not, many Americans, particularly the older generation, hate Russians to the core. Even more than they hate us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

This is the weirdest conflict ever. In this day and age with every phone having a camera, even if a micro drone, an amazon type drone is shot down, usually we have footage immediately. Here we have the Ukrainians making all these claims, to have shot down 2x IL-76 planes and 100 Russian fighter jets but no footage ? 

3500+ Russian soldiers, hundreds of tanks, but again a lack of evidence. You know what makes it difficult is the fact that in many cases both sides use very similar looking equipment. In any case compared to their claims, the evidence is very lack luster. 

The west keeps claiming that the Ukrainians are beating back the Russian offensive and that Putin's army has failed. People need to calm the **** down. It hasn't even been 72 hours since the Russians invaded and realistically they have already surrounded every major Ukrainian city including the capital. 

So Kiev, Kharkov and Odessa, are already surrounded. If the Russians merely consolidate their positions they're basically won. Ukrainians will be strangled into submission right ? Am I wrong here ?



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497595498991177734

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

people who are against nuclear Iran , are generally against "Iran" as whole

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> I'm sorry but Turkey as an economic model to be envied ? NO! 2/3rd of people in Turkey only use USD now. Look where they were 15 years ago ? Hmmm... 1 USD was worth 1.2 Lira 15 years ago. Now it's 14 Lira.
> 
> Indonesia, Brazil, Nigeria will become large and developed consumer markets but they will never be leading nations in terms of cutting edge technological development. Even India has a long way to go.
> 
> Sure India will likely have the worlds largest populations in a few decades but women not having access to contraception is not a good thing in the long run. How are these nations going to feed these sprawling, massive populations ? This will put them at a major disadvantage in the global market.
> 
> In a few years we will see if reviving the JCPOA was even worth it. Even if the Democrats win another 4 years, what about the next 4 years after that ? Sure Iran will get a massive economic boost out of the JCPOA revival. Iran will get a surge of funds and technology.
> 
> But it will only be worth it if Iran's economy is better prepared to avoid being shocked no matter what subsequent US administrations decide to do. If Iran absorbs as much economic benefits as possible in these next 3 years and then in theory Trump comes along and cancels the deal, then Iran will be precisely where it was, except it received a massive surge in between.
> 
> Will the sacrifice be worth it ? Well if Trump makes such a move and the rumors are true, then afterwards Iran will have the legal right under UN law to enrich to 60%. In that case, it won't take Iran long to recoup any losses. It's honestly extremely difficult to weigh any pros and cons when it comes to this issue. It's one of those issues where history will be the best judge.


As a person that has visited Turkey several times, the country is progressing really fast. Their infrastructure is changing really fast. 15 years ago Turkey was hardly seen as a regional power comparable to Iran and Saudi Arabia in terms of regional influence, now it is surpassing both countries.

Turkey is part of the E7 countries.
E7 countries are China, India, Indonesia, Brazil, Russia, Mexico and Turkey. G7 countries are the US, the UK, France, Germany, Japan, Canada and Italy.
In 1995, the economies of E7 countries were half the size of the G7 countries. In 2015, E7 and G7 became nearly the same size. In 2040, E7 is projected to be at least twice the size of G7 economies. Do you see the difference now? Do you think the current structure of the UN Security Council with only 5 permanent members who will be neither economic powers (except for the US) nor military powers (except for the nuclear states and again, the US in particular) can keep the global order then? I don't think so. The UN Security Council will have to change undoubtedly.

As for Nigeria, Nigeria is expected to become one of the top 15 economies of the world by 2040. Nigeria has 200 million people and about half of the population is aged below 30 which shows a tremendous potential for growth in decades ahead. In 2040, Nigeria's population will reach 330 million people and again, the majority of the population will be young. Literacy rate is acceptable by African standards and stands at 63%, which seems low because of the older generations mostly. The younger generation is much better educated. Unlike most Middle Eastern countries that have nothing to offer but oil because we live in dry lands and our lands are not adequate for agriculture, Nigeria's yearly precipitation is 1,200 mm. Almost 10 times than your average Middle Eastern country.

Brazil has a well-developed aerospace industry. Something we have been trying to do for decades and have failed constantly. Brazil has Embraer which produces all kinds of civilian and military aircraft while Iran, after decades of investment in this area, has not progressed much. Regarding the engine technology, Iran and Brazil are very close. Brazil enjoys Iran's technological expertise while it also has the world's largest forests.

And I think you don't disagree that India will become much more powerful than it is in 2040, so I am not going to write about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

OldTwilight said:


> people who are against nuclear Iran , are generally against "Iran" as whole


You will find them in the ultra religious camp. They are enemies of Iran. Must be arrested and tried for treason.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

OldTwilight said:


> people who are against nuclear Iran , are generally against "Iran" as whole


It would make all the economic pain somewhat acceptable

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

The war that is waged on Iran is "Economics war". US treasury hired 500 economists to track Iranian economy and sabotage every where possible. They got lucky Rohanni election was a catalyst to accelerate the effects of that war (remember him selling Irani Gold to prop up Rial) ...Iran's progress is now hinged upon the new president winning that war..I am happy to see him and others are well aware of it..

Iran belongs to the Top 10..to get there we have to ditch all this nonsense about supporting every tom, dick and harry that rise up and want freedom..lets think about Iran..Once we are up there we can worry about tom dick and harry if they pay their respects


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497650174935642116


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497650174935642116


Everyday this goes on, the Russians will get more and more harsher in their methods. The strongholds like Kiev and Kharkiv may end up like Mosul if they cant move.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497675353787191296

Russia is now Iran 2.0. I expect them to be kicked out of SWIFT within a week at this rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Holy shit,

UNCONFIRMED: Russian Paratroopers landing over Kiev.







It may also be smoke clouds but hard to tell.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497665747253972993


----------



## sha ah

Then how will the EU and especially Germany pay for Russian gas ? Will they pay Russia in pallets of cash ? gold ? private jets ? trucks ? I wonder



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497675353787191296
> 
> Russia is now Iran 2.0. I expect them to be kicked out of SWIFT within a week at this rate.






TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497595498991177734





TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497675353787191296
> 
> Russia is now Iran 2.0. I expect them to be kicked out of SWIFT within a week at this rate.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> A2/D2 abilities, whilst an important part of the modern Iranian defense literature, will be subjected to attrition the longer any conflict goes. There is no guarantee that the Americans (hypothetically) wont manage to launch a massive and comprehensive strike destroying/crippling many missile launching sites and bases in the first hours of conflict.
> 
> This is why a modern air-force, complete with air-tankers, AWACS, long-range RADARS and top-of-the-line fighters is so important. There still needs to be a conventional answer the the enemies air-force.



Another point to consider when discussing attrition warfare is this: even then, Iran's ballistic and cruise missiles, UAV's and anti-ship missile batteries will prove more survivable than a modern air force composed of top of the line fighters and AWACS, especially if going against US air power. Iran's asymmetric weapons are simply easier to conceal and protect than whatever aircraft Iran might gain access to.

So as far I'm concerned, when it comes to this aspect too, an extensive modern air force does not seem capable enough to justify the needed investment when compared to the formula currently put into application by Iran.



Blue In Green said:


> It should be noted that the USN/USAF along with regional forces *can* stage several carrier strike groups outside Iran's missile envelope and launch a high sortie rate/sustained bombing campaign whilst eating their own losses if they view the outcome to be worth it.



Such an action would not enable them to reach the kind of sortie rates necessary to achieve truly far reaching, decisive gains, like for instance "regime change", destruction of Iran's military capability or setting Iran back several decades like they did with Iraq during so-called Operation Desert Storm.

And in view of the damage and cost they would incur in return, such scenarii are quasi impossible to materialize.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Then how will the EU and especially Germany pay for Russian gas ? Will they pay Russia in pallets of cash ? gold ? private jets ? trucks ? I wonder


I expecting China to assist Russia in the background to help them circumvent some of these issues of finance.

We do it with Turkey, UAE and China, they will find their ways if they havent' already prepared them with China and India


----------



## sha ah

Honestly Turkey would be doing great if not for ERGOnomics. If the inflation rate had been kept slightly higher than the average for the last few years, then today Turkey's economy would be doing fine, but because of Erdogan's policies, Turkey's economy is currently in the gutter. 












Nigeria, Brazil and the rest, yes they should do great, however they will not surpass the US, EU or east Asia (Japan, Korea) in terms of being able to develop cutting edge technology. 

India, their population will swell but that may not be a good thing as the state may not be able to feed such an exploding population. At the same time, I don't know if India will ever be able to surpass China economically.

Large does not necessarily mean efficient or productive. I believe that India is quite disorganized and their feudal caste system will really prevent them from ever progressing to become a top 2-3 global power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Honestly Turkey would be doing great if not for ERGOnomics. If the inflation rate had been kept slightly higher than the average for the last few years, then today Turkey's economy would be doing fine, but because of Erdogan's policies, Turkey's economy is currently in the gutter.
> 
> View attachment 819068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nigeria, Brazil and the rest, yes they should do great, however they will not surpass the US, EU or east Asia (Japan, Korea) in terms of being able to develop cutting edge technology.
> 
> India, their population will swell but that may not be a good thing as the state may not be able to feed such an exploding population. At the same time, I don't know if India will ever be able to surpass China economically.
> 
> Large does not necessarily mean efficient or productive. I believe that India is quite disorganized and their feudal caste system will really prevent them from ever progressing to become a top 2-3 global power.


Turkish people looked at iran with envy and wanted to have Iran's type of influence in the region, so they voted him in, and naturally his "Islamic Economics" damaged the economy.



sha ah said:


> Then how will the EU and especially Germany pay for Russian gas ? Will they pay Russia in pallets of cash ? gold ? private jets ? trucks ? I wonder


Honestly, if Russia is cut from Swift and still doesn't sell us aircraft or production line for Su-35's than i really don't know what to say about them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497605828941164546
War is only bad if it's the Euros that are dying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Then how will the EU and especially Germany pay for Russian gas ? Will they pay Russia in pallets of cash ? gold ? private jets ? trucks ? I wonder




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497696732892868617
What did I say people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497696732892868617
> What did I say people?


Stating the obvious? Did it occur to you that maybe Russia might have planned for this when they decided to invade? They had 8 years to plan. What's the point of a swift system with the West when they knew they wouldnt be trading with them regardless? All Russia needs to do is nationalise and they will become the same war machine that they were during soviet times, but with better technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497713133078695943

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

Stryker1982 said:


> Honestly, if Russia is cut from Swift and still doesn't sell us aircraft or production line for Su-35's than i really don't know what to say about them


The thing is Russia is in a war now so they would need all their production capacity for the frontline, so it is understandable if they were unable to export military goods. You have to remember Iran doesn't have anything it can offer Russia to purchase those SU-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daylamite Warrior

OldTwilight said:


> people who are against nuclear Iran , are generally against "Iran" as whole


We need to be driving a hard bargain with the West or be willing to walk away from this deal. Trying to revive this mythical deal will end in misery. A secretive nuclear weapons program as a retaliatory second strike option wouldn't be such a bad idea.



Dariush the Great said:


> You will find them in the ultra religious camp. They are enemies of Iran. Must be arrested and tried for treason.


Dont lump us all together. The law of eye for an eye (ghisaas) would mean the permissibility of having nuclear weapons pointed at those who have warheads pointed at us. Just as long as we don't instigate first use.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497713133078695943


Mistake or intentional?



Daylamite Warrior said:


> The thing is Russia is in a war now so they would need all their production capacity for the frontline, so it is understandable if they were unable to export military goods. You have to remember Iran doesn't have anything it can offer Russia to purchase those SU-35s.


Refering to Post-War future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> You will find them in the ultra religious camp. They are enemies of Iran. Must be arrested and tried for treason.



Yeah, we should act like preeminent figures in the nationalist camp: signing treaties which - literally - allow any US citizen to murder an Iranian without fear of prosecution, like the traitorous shah regime did with the infamous capitulation treaty.



Dariush the Great said:


> That is why i said ''you can find them in the ultra religious camp''. I realize there are sane and even nationalistic voices coming out of the same camp e.g. Shariatmadari, editor in chief of Keyhan newspaper is in favor of building nukes. Yet his boss, the SL, makes up some nonsense fatwa religious claims about nukes (Pakistan?) and repeatedly brought up the same nonsense on many occasions, last one not too long ago.
> 
> These people have promised to stop Iran from acquiring nukes/ or actively made comments against a possible Iranian nuke : Trump,Netanyahu, Biden, Khamenei.
> 
> Go figure.



Of course, there's a "secret under the table alliance" between Vali ol-'amre Moslemin and Trump, Netanyahu, Biden...

And yes, that's the same seyyed Khamenei who for several decades has been one of a only a handful of world leaders brave enough to challenge and undermine American interests region-wide, and in fact the only state leader on Earth brave enough to provoke nightmares for Isra"el". Unlike secular nationalists, who once in power have historically only been good for bowing to international zionism and globalist Haifan Bahaism.

Anyway, time will pass and Iran's noble Supreme Leader, Ali Khamenei the Great will be remembered by history as the only head of state who seriously confronted zionism during his time, whilst expatriate secular nationalist and monarchist oppositionists will keep begging their US, zionist and now even Saudi masters to help them operate "regime change" and balkanization of Islamic Iran.

Labbeyke ya Khamenei (hafeza Allah). Zedde velayate faqih hezaran sale dige beshinan tu kharej zer bezanan.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> Sit down kid, there is a reason no one takes you seriously here, you are full of religious propaganda that it makes a complete waste of time to even type a message to you.



Okay, let's take secular nationalists seriously then, even though their political front hardly achieved anything in history other than selling out to westerners and zionists.



Dariush the Great said:


> Welcome to the ignore list.



That's the second time you're announcing this.



Dariush the Great said:


> And about that hezar sale dige nonsense... kiramam nemitooni bekhori madarjende



That comment wasn't addressing any one person nor you in particular, but generally the expatriate "regime change" crowd who have an issue with Velayate Faqih. Other than that, great gutter language. Congrats.

Gentlemen, this multi-banned user just spewed vile sexually oriented (family) insults at me. Note that I never used a swear word against them, let alone their parents or other relatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Daylamite Warrior

SalarHaqq said:


> No one takes secular nationalist nobodies seriously. People whose political front never achieved anything in history except selling out to westerners and zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> Struck a nerve, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the second time you're announcing this. We both know you it's rubbish. Like the rest of your hollow antics.
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian secular nationalist "culture" in full display. That's why you people are dwelling in the gutters of history, hahahaha. Sit down in exile and cry. Iran is and will remain Islamic forever.
> 
> @waz @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster : gentlemen, this multi-banned specimen just addressed me in the following way (my deepest apologies for the sordid vocabulary, I am only translating his insults): "you cannot eat my d***, son of a whore". Note that I never insulted this person, let alone their parents or relatives. Please take care of this deranged type. Thanks.


 It's okay ive reported him as well. Disgusting behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Daylamite Warrior said:


> I tell you who the bigger traitors are, it's people like you and @QWECXZ who want to bend over to the west so you can open up brothels inside Iran. Get this inside your thick skull, Iran is Islamic, will always be, and Jomhurye Elsami has done so much more for Iran than the treacherous Shahis could dream of and the zionist liberal MKO terrorists, who know a think or two about blowing things up. All you guys know is selling off Iranian assets to highest bidder just so you can be a vassal state to some white Jews and koon-nashoors.


Oh wow, so many things comes to mind now. First of all, why on earth would someone live in UK if they are obsessed about ''Islamic Iran''. 
Second, did we ever have a discussion together? So in which upside world can you come to the conclusion that i would want Iran to be a ''vassal state''?

As far as i know, user @QWECXZ made solid arguments which you could not digest and resorted to simple propaganda slogans, statements etc.

Like what you are doing now.



Daylamite Warrior said:


> It's okay ive reported him as well. Disgusting behaviour.


Jam kon amoo  
aslan farsi baladi sohbat koni ya na? irani hasti, ya chi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> You are probably some radicalized shia that studied in Qom or something, does not mean we allow you to clean our Iranian toilets



You're venting pent up frustration because secular nationalists were removed from power 43 years ago and no longer have a say in Iran. And are unlikely to ever manage to take over again.



Dariush the Great said:


> You are definitely on the ignore list



Hence why you're engaging in an exchange with me. Hilarious.



Dariush the Great said:


> Just got a notification under the page ''post by ignored member'', opened it to give a good fosh khahar madar as my last reply. because it was due
> 
> And who cares about ban? Only you live on this forum



Says the person who's been posting more often than I, who resurfaces after each ban.

Anyways, do enjoy Velayate Faqih and Iran being called an Islamic Republic (as in Islam comes before Iran).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

Hello, anybody here?!!!
It looks like that nobody from good old times is here, but trolling is still active! The turkish section also looks like a ghost town! Saudi are also gone! Was there a nuclear war, you guys finally wiped each other off the map? 
@al-Hasani @Abii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Despite the loud anti Russian ranting and rhetoric from the west, the situation is not looking good for Ukraine. The two Russian pockets, one in the east and one in the south, are now on the verge of merging. Mariupol is now completely surrounded, as well as every major Ukrainian city, including Kiev, the capital. Once they start running low on food, fuel, etc they're going to beg Putin for negotiations. Just wait. It hasn't even been 72 hours. Just watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> Despite the loud anti Russian ranting and rhetoric from the west, the situation is not looking good for Ukraine. The two Russian pockets, one in the east and one in the south, are now on the verge of merging. Mariupol is now completely surrounded, as well as every major Ukrainian city, including Kiev, the capital. Once they start running low on food, fuel, etc they're going to beg Putin for negotiations. Just wait. It hasn't even been 72 hours. Just watch.
> 
> View attachment 819171


More like Russia is in deep shit.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497697749357236224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497697750397460484


----------



## rmi5

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497605828941164546
> War is only bad if it's the Euros that are dying.



& CBS is supposedly a progressive anti-racist inter-sectionalist "News" channel, who cares about minorities. Well, look how fast he showed his other side of a colonialist propagandist bourgeoisie who wants to sound nice, act civilized! lol



QWECXZ said:


> JCPOA is going to be revived and it is every bit as bad as it was before apparently.


Yup, it was always about who makes the deal with the west, not the content of it. One needs to have content, character, nationalism to care about the latter. BOTH Osoul gara's, Eslaah Talab's concenrs is regarding who's going to sign the deal with west, receives benefits. For years, Iranians were always angered about Russians/Chinese not giving them sensitive technologies, don't consider them as allies, giving cold shoulder to Raeisi, Ghalibaf in their visits to Moscow; well, now, you know why Russians don't take them seriously, right? That being said, there are still uncorrupted people left in Iran, they need to act before it gets too late.



OldTwilight said:


> people who are against nuclear Iran , are generally against "Iran" as whole





Dariush the Great said:


> You will find them in the ultra religious camp. They are enemies of Iran. Must be arrested and tried for treason.



I don't know you Darius, but if I remember correctly, Twilight, who was one of the few Iranians here, except for me&mohsen, who wasn't dancing around when JCPOA was signed. Everybody else, including the most hardcore basijis, were dancing around back then. Mohsen was a hardcore Velayat e faqih basiji, Twilight was a pro-mostaz'afin/true khomeinist/anti imperialist, I'm a secular, living in US for the half of my life. we are three very different individuals. It wasn't about religion to see the flaws of the deal, it was about caring enough about your country to read what's written in the deal, it's implications for Iran, knowing world politics, so on. Everybody else was happy that there will be more money pouring into Iran; thus, probably for them, them being accepted by blue-eyed westerners. I hear you saying that the fish rots from the head down, but what's the alternative? Fighting islam & the IR, while Iran is under nuclear threat from the west/Pakistan, soon from Wahabis, the Iranian culture being adulterated, people are welcoming degeneracy? The only option for us is supporting uncorrupted officials within IR, like Seyed Mahmoud Nabavian, who care about their country, educating our fellow citizens. Also, if islam can only slow the decline of morality, family values in Iran, that's enough justification for you guys not to fight it anymore, to say the least. Buddy, don't lose the big picture, don't try to gain a penny, while losing a million dollars!



Oldman1 said:


> More like Russia is in deep shit.



Nope, they want to capture Ukraine, at lowest cost, without causing a blood libel type of hatred between Ukrainians, Russians. Russians know that they'll eventually take the entire Ukraine anyways, so why should they make it costly for themselves to just win some browny points, hollywood type Russia Stronk propaganda? It simply doesn't worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Stryker1982 said:


> Turkish people looked at iran with envy and wanted to have Iran's type of influence in the region, so they voted him in, and naturally his "Islamic Economics" damaged the economy.



Nope, most turks are religious hanafi muslims, thus, they were never happy with CHP; CHP, the secular socialist party of Ataturk, was always a minority, supported, kept in power by the nationalistic turkish army. Two decades ago, was the time of bringing in democracy to muslims. So, the west wanted to install Erdogan, a former follower of Gullen, himself, to make Turkey as the role model of what all muslim states should be in the future. He is a neo-liberal, when it comes to economy, just like Iranians, like the rest of the world, for the past 3 decades. There is nothing islamic about neo-liberalism, aka late stage monopolistic capitalism, built mainly on credit(debt), interest. Islamic system is an old school gold standard no interest (No reba), semi socialistic (2.5% zakaat (tax) + 20% Khoms (tax)), semi capitalistic (recognizing personal property rights) type of a system.


----------



## Oldman1

rmi5 said:


> Nope, they want to capture Ukraine, at lowest cost, without causing a blood libel type of hatred between Ukrainians, Russians. Russians know that they'll eventually take the entire Ukraine anyways, so why should they make it costly for themselves to just win some browny points, hollywood type Russia Stronk propaganda? It simply doesn't worth it.


Yes, I'm aware that Russia wants to capture Ukraine with minimal losses, but the reality is that they are having big problems. The Russian Army has logistical problems going far deep into Ukraine. Sure they don't have to worry about the Russian Air Force since they can fly and return to base to refuel and rearm, but the ground situation is very different. Unless Ukraine surrenders now, Russian Army is as I have said in deep crap.


----------



## sha ah

Houthis shoot down an MQ-9 drone which belongs to the Saudi coalition


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497087089141239809
Senior Saudi backed commander killed in Yemen









Yemeni forces inflict massive losses on Saudi mercenaries in Hajjah, kill senior commander


Yemeni army forces and their allies inflict massive losses on Saudi mercenaries in the country’s northwestern province of Hajjah, killing a high-profile militant commander in the process.




www.presstv.ir





Not sure what's going on but there seems to be infighting in Aden during the last few days

Aden now: people with an explosion and armed clashes in the outskirts of Mansoura​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496653107224317952


----------



## rmi5

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497696732892868617
> What did I say people?



It's the best news for Iran, if Iranian officials use their brain, which it remains a question for now. Now, the Russians will be put to the corner with Iran. Russians were hesitant about this new cold war, but west put them into the corner of either starting the new cold war 2.0 or being subjugated into having super-sonic nuclear missiles being stationed at Rus-UKR border, which is few hundred miles from Moscow. Finally, the west is realizing that it's becoming too late for its economy, there is no chance for the west, except for reviving a new cold war 2.0 type of a scenario. If not for Taiwan, they'll put China into the same corner as Russia& Iran, for another reason, as well. Chinese admins are very smart less corrupt, though, they have already figured out that the times of just being good trade partners, benefiting from the system, without projecting power in the world, is soon to be over for them, as China has become too strong, cut too much of the share of the west from the global economy, the third world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

rmi5 said:


> Nope, most turks are religious hanafi muslims, thus, they were never happy with CHP; CHP, the secular socialist party of Ataturk, was always a minority, supported, kept in power by the nationalistic turkish army. Two decades ago, was the time of bringing in democracy to muslims. So, the west wanted to install Erdogan, a former follower of Gullen, himself, to make Turkey as the role model of what all muslim states should be in the future. He is a neo-liberal, when it comes to economy, just like Iranians, like the rest of the world, for the past 3 decades. There is nothing islamic about neo-liberalism, aka late stage monopolistic capitalism, built mainly on credit(debt), interest. Islamic system is an old school gold standard no interest (No reba), semi socialistic (2.5% zakaat (tax) + 20% Khoms (tax)), semi capitalistic (recognizing personal property rights) type of a system.


Appreciate the details on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Honestly after the route in Afghanistan I don't know how you can be judgemental towards Russia in military affairs. You must have no shame in this regards. Suicide rates in the US army are currently at an all time high. The truth is sometimes hard to swallow.

Realistically it's really early, barely 72 hours. So far from what I can see, the Russians are on the verge of connecting two of their main pockets (east and south) and they've effectively surrounded every major city in Ukraine, including the capital. 

The truth is that they really don't need to conquer Ukrainian territory and control every city, town, village, building, etc. All they need to do is cut off the cities from each other, cut off communications, seize border check points, seize airports, airfields, etc. Once Ukrainians begin to run out of food and fuel, the rest will fall into place. It's inevitable. Just a matter of time.

You were wrong about Afghanistan, wrong about Iraq and you're wrong about Ukraine. Just wait and watch. The Russians will show you how its done.



Oldman1 said:


> Yes, I'm aware that Russia wants to capture Ukraine with minimal losses, but the reality is that they are having big problems. The Russian Army has logistical problems going far deep into Ukraine. Sure they don't have to worry about the Russian Air Force since they can fly and return to base to refuel and rearm, but the ground situation is very different. Unless Ukraine surrenders now, Russian Army is as I have said in deep crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 819188


Rate of advance might lead to this whole thing being over in 5 more days. In the sense that the entire east would be occupied.

If they blow up the bridges crossing the Dnipyr. They will in effect cut off their own supply lines to all the troops in the east.


----------



## rmi5

Oldman1 said:


> Yes, I'm aware that Russia wants to capture Ukraine with minimal losses, but the reality is that they are having big problems. The Russian Army has logistical problems going far deep into Ukraine. Sure they don't have to worry about the Russian Air Force since they can fly and return to base to refuel and rearm, but the ground situation is very different. Unless Ukraine surrenders now, Russian Army is as I have said in deep crap.



IMO, there are three possible scenarios. 1. the UKR army gives in Kiyev without fighting in the next 2-3 days, the best scenario for Putin, worst for the west. 2. Ukrainians fighting back, forcing Putin to use the rest of his army, currently stationed at the border, basically making Kiyev into Grozney 2.0, capture Kiyev, good for the west, not so good for Russia, but very likely. 3. stretching fights beyond one month, basically the Aleppo scenario, which is very unlikely. I'm not sure, whether scenario 1 or 2 will happen, but unlike the common consensus, I think that scenario 1 is still likely to happen.


----------



## Stryker1982

rmi5 said:


> IMO, there are three possible scenarios. 1. the UKR army gives in Kiyev without fighting in the next 2-3 days, the best scenario for Putin, worst for the west. 2. Ukrainians fighting back, forcing Putin to use the rest of his army, currently stationed at the border, basically making Kiyev into Grozney 2.0, capture Kiyev, good for the west, not so good for Russia, but very likely. 3. stretching fights beyond one month, basically the Aleppo scenario, which is very unlikely. I'm not sure, whether scenario 1 or 2 will happen, but unlike the common consensus, I think that scenario 1 is still likely to happen.


IMO, the entire EAST is at risk of being cut off like a scissor from the North and South. Leaving all the bulk of the army trapped on the wrong side of the river.
I don't think option one will happen, unless their is a decisive RUS attack, their would be strong resistance and a very large concentration of forces in the city.

Burning Kiev like Grozny I think is the worst thing they could do, I think it is something they really don't want, but may have to do to take it due to strong resistance. Surrounding the city seems like the best option but if they do not shell it or bomb it, and leave it in tact it could be acceptable and allow for ceasefire.


----------



## Oldman1

rmi5 said:


> IMO, there are three possible scenarios. 1. the UKR army gives in Kiyev without fighting in the next 2-3 days, the best scenario for Putin, worst for the west. 2. Ukrainians fighting back, forcing Putin to use the rest of his army, currently stationed at the border, basically making Kiyev into Grozney 2.0, capture Kiyev, good for the west, not so good for Russia, but very likely. 3. stretching fights beyond one month, basically the Aleppo scenario, which is very unlikely. I'm not sure, whether scenario 1 or 2 will happen, but unlike the common consensus, I think that scenario 1 is still likely to happen.


1. Won't happen, people on twitter and even posters on this forum say WAR IS OVER IN JUST 48 HOURS just because they reached Kiev from Belarus, but now they are having a hard time taking it, and as you said, going into Kiev turns into Grozny but on a larger level and that's just 1 city. Ukraine is roughly almost like Poland and Germany in one. And Putin knows leveling the city will make Ukrainians fight harder especially when you have the social media these days.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Rate of advance might lead to this whole thing being over in 5 more days. In the sense that the entire east would be occupied.
> 
> If they blow up the bridges crossing the Dnipyr. They will in effect cut off their own supply lines to all the troops in the east.



This will take longer.

The city fighting will take much longer based on Syrian fighting. Russia isn’t going to siege the cities like SAA did in Syria or level buildings like Syria. So Kharkov and Kiev and Mariupol will be challenges.

I think Kiev at this rate could last another 2 weeks. Unless Russia sends reinforcements. Right now Russia is not using even 40% of its forces. 

But situation is fluid so I’m going to see how much land they cover in 72 hours. That will give us a week’s worth of data to make a better prediction.


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> This will take longer.
> 
> The city fighting will take much longer based on Syrian fighting. Russia isn’t going to siege the cities like SAA did in Syria or level buildings like Syria. So Kharkov and Kiev and Mariupol will be challenges.
> 
> I think Kiev at this rate could last another 2 weeks. Unless Russia sends reinforcements. Right now Russia is not using even 40% of its forces.
> 
> But situation is fluid so I’m going to see how much land they cover in 72 hours. That will give us a week’s worth of data to make a better prediction.


Russia has already sent in more than 50% of its forces.


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> Russia has already sent in more than 50% of its forces.


It was reported to be 30K to 60K but they have deployed atleast 200K near the battlespace




TheImmortal said:


> This will take longer.
> 
> The city fighting will take much longer based on Syrian fighting. Russia isn’t going to siege the cities like SAA did in Syria or level buildings like Syria. So Kharkov and Kiev and Mariupol will be challenges.
> 
> I think Kiev at this rate could last another 2 weeks. Unless Russia sends reinforcements. Right now Russia is not using even 40% of its forces.
> 
> But situation is fluid so I’m going to see how much land they cover in 72 hours. That will give us a week’s worth of data to make a better prediction.


I meant 5 days in the sense that there may be a collapse east of the Dniypr river. Theirs no denying the progress made in the South and the North past Sumy.

I wasn't referring to the major cities like Kiev and Kharkov but my point was that, if their was a collapse east of the river, it may be enough to create a ceasefire. Actually city battles will be intensely bloody and destructive which leads me to believe, they will avoid exactly that.
.


----------



## rmi5

Stryker1982 said:


> IMO, the entire EAST is at risk of being cut off like a scissor from the North and South. Leaving all the bulk of the army trapped on the wrong side of the river.
> I don't think option one will happen, unless their is a decisive RUS attack, their would be strong resistance and a very large concentration of forces in the city.
> 
> Burning Kiev like Grozny I think is the worst thing they could do, I think it is something they really don't want, but may have to do to take it due to strong resistance. Surrounding the city seems like the best option but if they do not shell it or bomb it, and leave it in tact it could be acceptable and allow for ceasefire.





Oldman1 said:


> 1. Won't happen, people on twitter and even posters on this forum say WAR IS OVER IN JUST 48 HOURS just because they reached Kiev from Belarus, but now they are having a hard time taking it, and as you said, going into Kiev turns into Grozny but on a larger level and that's just 1 city. Ukraine is roughly almost like Poland and Germany in one. And Putin knows leveling the city will make Ukrainians fight harder especially when you have the social media these days.



I agree with oldman that sadly the Grozny scenario is the most likely. Also, I agree that Putin was wrong to keep 2/3 of only 200K troops (out of 1.4M) at the border. Today, he has sent another 1/6 of his forces into Ukraine. Being too cautious now will cost him too much in the future. Capturing Kiyev has costs, he should've realized it earlier, paid it upfront. Putin only cares about falling Kiyev, toppling the government, saying that we finished what we wanted to do, installing a military government, leave the rest of the job to Ukrainians and Russians wearing Ukrainian uniforms, like those little green men of Crimea. These Ukrainians are also not like religious muslims that you chant Allah-Akbar, they sacrifice their life, they are of liberal bunch! Social media is also way over-rated in the west. People in the west will hate Putin anyways, even if he decides to become mother Theresa the 2nd from tomorrow. People in his country also will change their mind. People's opinions don't matter nearly as much, especially if a system is not built upon the game of democracy, i.e., controlling the public through the mass media/propaganda.


----------



## Oldman1

Stryker1982 said:


> It was reported to be 30K to 60K but they have deployed atleast 200K near the battlespace
> 
> 
> .


Old info, Russia has sent in more.


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> Old info, Russia has sent in more.


Lets say this is true.

According to Rob Lee who is very objective and professional in his work. He seems to believe the forces deployed North of Kiev are Tier 2 or 3 units from the Eastern Military district in the far east. By far the least trained and worst equipped.

I'm not sure why they'd do this, but the main force may be held for whatever reason, or the mainforce is in the South where the most progress has been made.

Either way, it looks like the airborne assault units probably to seize the city quickly did not work. Actually failed quite badly. That's like losing your 101st airborne units.


----------



## Oldman1

Stryker1982 said:


> Lets say this is true.
> 
> According to Rob Lee who is very objective and professional in his work. He seems to believe the forces deployed North of Kiev are Tier 2 or 3 units from the Eastern Military district in the far east. By far the least trained and worst equipped.
> 
> I'm not sure why they'd do this, but the main force may be held for whatever reason, or the mainforce is in the South where the most progress has been made.
> 
> Either way, it looks like the airborne assault units probably to seize the city quickly did not work. Actually failed quite badly. That's like losing your 101st airborne units.


I'm not a military expert, but I will say that sending in conscripts and lower tier units and equipment is dumb when you want to end the war quickly. Saving the best troops for last is like some dictator not wanting to damage his precious elite guards or something. Can always find replacements after the war. Holy cow!


----------



## SalarHaqq

SalarHaqq said:


> If 100.000 BM's were the minimum requirement to ensure Iran's safety, then yes. But since that's not the case, no, Iran probably produced less than this number.
> 
> And that's precisely the crux of the matter: with ballistic missiles, you can achieve a similar overall outcome at a more affordable price.
> 
> 
> The point is that for all practical purposes, 20.000 ballistic missiles should be sufficient. Yes, the Su-30's in your example could theoretically deliver a greater amount of explosives, but in practice they never would. Will your Su-30's ever fly 4000 sorties and launch 8 x 4000 = 32.000 AGM's per aircraft? But in order to purchase and operate these jets, you'll still need to disburse several times the sum required to field 20.000 BM's. Why discuss overkill scenarii? We should stay focused on realistic projections.
> 
> As for the estimates published by the Pentagon about the size of Iran's BM arsenal, I wouldn't take them all too seriously. They've systematically had a policy of minimizing Iranian power, no matter in which area (even when it came to the number of operational F-14's, we remember well how they made fools out of themselves when the IRIAF flew a large formation of Tomcats over Tehran some decades ago, directly proving wrong a previous estimate coming out of America). So if they talk of 5000 missiles, we can be as good as certain that the actual number is several times that.
> 
> An arsenal in the tens of thousands range is well within Iran's capabilities. Iran has been mass producing and stockpiling these for some 20 years now. I remember Shamkhani stating in the early 2000's that they're producing ballistic missiles like _noghlo nabat_. Ten thousand missiles in two decades, that's 500 a year or just below 42 a month... Frankly, it seems obvious to me that this would not even represent such an extraordinary feat for Iran. Personally I believe Iran does have some 20.000 ballistic missiles at least.
> 
> Also we need to ponder what quantities of missiles the enormous funds allocated to this sector over time may have bought Iran. Looked at from the (probable) expenditure angle, it only compounds the above conclusion.



In keeping with previously elaborated calculations, here's more to the point about the superior cost-effectiveness of ballistic missiles over an upgraded, large air force: air-launched PGM's cost money too. We could say that the purely theoretical (but never to materialize) maximum number of PGM's a Su-30 may drop in its entire lifetime (32.000 units), will cost as much as a couple thousand ballistic missiles (especially if these PGM's are billed in hard currency instead of being domestically manufactured).

Now, in order to deprive Iran of this potential ability to conduct 32.000 strikes, all an enemy would need to do is to down a single Iranian Su-30... In comparison, destroying the thousands of ballistic missiles Iran could buy for the price of these 32.000 PGM's (not counting the cost of the Su-30 supposed to deliver them), is practically impossible. This holds especially true against regional adversaries given that only nuclear weapons, if at all, can threaten Iran's ultra-hardened missile cities housed beneath mountains.

Contributing to the advantage ballistic missiles enjoy in terms of viability, is the comfortable standoff range they offer: strategic targets in neighboring countries would be within range of every hardened Iranian missile base as well as thousands of hard to detect TEL's traveling back and forth through mountain ranges; whereas a fighter jet would have to get closer or even cross into enemy airspace before firing its shorter ranged PGM's, which would make it an easier target given its relative proximity to enemy radars, sensors, airborne interceptors and SAM's.

It is important to underscore the higher vulnerability of fighter jets compared to ballistic missiles, no matter the adversary.

Last but not least, the warhead of the previously cited KAB-500L laser-guided bomb weighs some 450 kg, or 200 kg less than those of ballistic missiles in the class of the Fateh-110 and over 500 kg less than average Iranian MRBM's. Plus, the destructive power of a ballistic missile upon impact is enhanced by its greater kinetic energy.

- - - - - -



OldTwilight said:


> people who are against nuclear Iran , are generally against "Iran" as whole



People who strive to topple the Islamic Republic are objectively working towards the destruction of Iran as a whole, whether by design or as a result of political short-sightedness. After the IR, Iran will cease to exist as a unified nation-state and will be balkanized into at least five entities, more probably into six to seven. The Islamic Republic on the other hand has safeguarded Iran for more than four decades against the existential, rabid enmity of the world's most powerful entities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> I'm not a military expert, but I will say that sending in conscripts and lower tier units and equipment is dumb when you want to end the war quickly. Saving the best troops for last is like some dictator not wanting to damage his precious elite guards or something. Can always find replacements after the war. Holy cow!


It's bizarre on every level.

For your reference:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497713133078695943
Russia was supposed to posses a large number of T-90's.
Absolutely no where to be seen from all the images I've seen. This is sort of Iran-level units in terms of equipment.

Could be sending the lower tier units to degrade the UKR army, before the better equipped guys get involved, but I never see any Western military operate like this as they actually value the lives of their soldiers. Russians seem to be in a Soviet mindset still, and if those IL-76's that were shot down is true, it's just baffling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The moment of the explosion at the oil depot in Vasylkiv​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497721221911306241Russian troops targeted gas pipeline in Danilovka district of Kharkiv​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497722989474979845
There is alot of speculation and an excessive amount of guesstimating going on right now when it comes to this Ukraine conflict. Yesterday Ukrainians were claiming having killed 3500+ Russian troops. Now on western mainstream media the Ukrainian government is claiming "hundreds of Russian troops" have been killed.

Two IL-76 were supposedly shot down but their remains seem to have vanished into thin air. The full truth won't be known to the world until the fog of war clears and we can gain a clear understanding of what actually transpired.

All I know is that the Ukrainians are completely surrounded and outgunned. They're going to run out of fuel and food very quickly. Ammunition supplies will also dwindle sooner or later. The current government in Ukraine do not have their peoples best interests at heart.

Rather than keeping Ukraine neutral like Switzerland and trading with both the EU on one side and Russia/China on the other, they've decided to pick sides and pick fights. They've decided to antagonize a juggernaut and shell their own people for 7 years. The west likes to portray them out of be liberals or progressives but they're not progressive, they're pro-NATO, anti-Russian radicals and now they're about to pay the ultimate price.

I just feel sorry for the Ukrainian people, because these radicals are dragging their entire nation down with them. Hopefully soon this government will be decapitated, forced into exile in London while a more pragmatic government with a more neutral world view can take the helm in Kiev and turn Ukraine in the right direction.



Stryker1982 said:


> Lets say this is true.
> 
> According to Rob Lee who is very objective and professional in his work. He seems to believe the forces deployed North of Kiev are Tier 2 or 3 units from the Eastern Military district in the far east. By far the least trained and worst equipped.
> 
> I'm not sure why they'd do this, but the main force may be held for whatever reason, or the mainforce is in the South where the most progress has been made.
> 
> Either way, it looks like the airborne assault units probably to seize the city quickly did not work. Actually failed quite badly. That's like losing your 101st airborne units.



IL-76 in this day and age without a shred of proof ? This is not 1920. This is 2020. Anyone can take a picture with their cell phone. The chances of two such planes being shot down without any remains, pictures or evidence... it's impossible. I can't believe this is even being debated.

Also in regards to Russian losses, yesterday the Ukrainian government were saying 3500 Russian troops. Now they're claiming hundreds. I'm sorry but I don't view the current government in Kiev to be a reliable source of info.

The west also seems to be repeating their claims like parrots. The same way they were repeating the claims of Al Nusra in Syria while calling them "moderate" rebels.



Stryker1982 said:


> It's bizarre on every level.
> 
> For your reference:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497713133078695943
> Russia was supposed to posses a large number of T-90's.
> Absolutely no where to be seen from all the images I've seen. This is sort of Iran-level units in terms of equipment.
> 
> Could be sending the lower tier units to degrade the UKR army, before the better equipped guys get involved, but I never see any Western military operate like this as they actually value the lives of their soldiers. Russians seem to be in a Soviet mindset still, and if those IL-76's that were shot down is true, it's just baffling.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497606162866442251


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497815578282631170


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497820795061653505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497820808751685633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497816116772716544


----------



## Xerxes22

Have to say, staying off PDF nd spending time on twitter these couple days to keep an eye on the war has been the worst thing I ever done.

The level of lies and the dangerous levels of use of copium on twitter by NATO European cheerleaders has disgusted me like nothing I've ever seen before. I don't think any war in human history there has been so much lies and misinformation spread by one party about the real situation on the ground. No pictures, no evidence, only superficial claims.

They think it's normal for an army to achieve total victory within 24 hrs. After the progress Russia made after day 1 they Went on thumping their chest how Russia was defeated, they have no will or morale or whatever shit that they were saying.

OMG, goddamned Nazis, you are getting enveloped on all sides and Russians only used what? Around 65k TROOPS?

These uneducated NATO cheerleaders were nowhere to be found, they were busy taking drugs when the Nazis attacked innocent Russian speaking civilians, when they were relentlessly bombing donbass. Oh wait, the people of east Ukraine are not WESTERN ENUF, just like the Syrians.

These morons needs to be taught a lesson... I have no pity for Ukrainians. In fact I hope Ukraine ceases to exist and Russia just annexes the whole of Ukraine..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

"Ambiguous" Warfare Buys Upgrade Time for Russia's Military


While playing catch-up on technology, Russia opts for cyber attacks, disinformation and other shadowy ways to fight a war with—and sometimes without—plausible deniability




www.scientificamerican.com






By Jeremy Hsu on August 12, 2014

"Ambiguous" Warfare Buys Upgrade Time for Russia's Military​
Unmarked Russian soldiers who seized Ukraine’s Crimea region earlier this year gave every appearance of military professionals well equipped with modern body armor and weapons. Russian troops, tanks and fighter jets have massed on the Ukrainian border as if ready to storm in at a moment's notice. But despite the flexing of military muscle, Russia most likely prefers to follow the path laid out by Chinese warrior–philosopher Sun Tzu: "The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting."

Military experts have another way to describe Russia's current playbook: "asymmetric," or "ambiguous," warfare. Such a strategy falls just short of open military conflict and works in Russia's favor at a time when it's still trying to shed antiquated Soviet-era military baggage and create a more professional military for 21st-century warfare—especially when U.S. and NATO forces generally possess more advanced battlefield technologies. For now Russia’s greatest strength may rest with its shadowy armies of cyber warriors and backup arsenal of nuclear weapons as well as its masterful use of politically destabilizing tactics.

Such schemes compensate for the country’s lagging technology, says Dakota Wood, senior research fellow for defense programs at The Heritage Foundation in Washington, D.C. “This is where Russia is investing as a means to degrade the capabilities of others, send political messages—for example, its cyber attacks against Estonia and Georgia—and to buttress both its negotiating posture and national prestige with nuclear capabilities.”

*Showing its age*
The need to modernize the Russian military became clear during the nation's short, sharp war with neighboring Georgia in 2008. “While Russia’s victory in the Russo-Georgian War was convincing, it still highlighted deficiencies in how the Russian army was armed and equipped,” says Keir Giles, a director of the Conflict Studies Research Center at Chatham House in London. Russia relied more on the shock of overwhelming force rather than the sophisticated use of military intelligence and combined arms, according to a U.S. Army War College Strategic Studies Institute report. For instance, Russia lost a Tu-22 bomber during a reconnaissance mission because its forces lacked drones and satellite imagery to conduct surveillance safely. The incomplete state of Russia’s own global navigation satellite system at the time meant its air force could not effectively use guided bombs or missiles to support ground forces.

On the ground Russian soldiers often fought better-equipped Georgian troops who wore modern body armor—protection they themselves lacked at the time. Russian tanks suffered losses in frontal assaults against more modern Georgian military vehicles equipped with night vision, reactive armor and better communication. The brief conflict also strained Russian supply lines. One Russian tank commander described the loss of two of his tanks this way: “We simply ran out of ammunition and they surrounded us with grenade launchers.” But the sheer size of the Russian military and its strategic positioning of its forces for such a conflict enabled it to win.

The Russian military has already improved since the war six years ago. Russia's fairly bloodless takeover of Crimea this past spring gave the world a look at the modern body armor and other gear worn by the occupying troops. A July 2014 U.K. Parliament report (pdf) has concluded that Russia plans to spend $720 billion over the next decade to create a modern military that could better challenge NATO and the long-term threat of China’s fast-growing military power. The Russian military budget has risen to third-highest in the world, at almost $69 billion in 2013, according to the consulting firm IHS. That amount is still about half of China’s military spending the same year and barely 10 percent of the 2013 U.S. military budget.

*Sowing doubt*
But Russia does not need a fully modern military to achieve a political victory in the ongoing conflict between the Western-backed Ukrainian government and Russian-backed separatist forces. Russia has already mastered the use of an “information war” strategy to influence local populations, confuse the outside world's perception of ground events and shut down opposing sources of online information.

Manipulating and controlling information in ambiguous warfare enables Russia to deny involvement in eastern Ukraine even as it supplies separatist fighters with armored vehicles and air defense missiles, including the Buk missile system that likely was used to shot down Malaysia Airlines Flight 17. The disinformation strategy also worked for Russia when it denied sending troops into Crimea, despite the sudden appearance of well-armed fighters wearing standard uniforms but lacking national uniform insignia or flags on their vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Xerxes22 said:


> Have to say, staying off PDF nd spending time on twitter these couple days to keep an eye on the war has been the worst thing I ever done.
> 
> The level of lies and the dangerous levels of use of copium on twitter by NATO European cheerleaders has disgusted me like nothing I've ever seen before. I don't think any war in human history there has been so much lies and misinformation spread by one party about the real situation on the ground. No pictures, no evidence, only superficial claims.
> 
> They think it's normal for an army to achieve total victory within 24 hrs. After the progress Russia made after day 1 they Went on thumping their chest how Russia was defeated, they have no will or morale or whatever shit that they were saying.
> 
> OMG, goddamned Nazis, you are getting enveloped on all sides and Russians only used what? Around 65k TROOPS?
> 
> These uneducated NATO cheerleaders were nowhere to be found, they were busy taking drugs when the Nazis attacked innocent Russian speaking civilians, when they were relentlessly bombing donbass. Oh wait, the people of east Ukraine are not WESTERN ENUF, just like the Syrians.
> 
> These morons needs to be taught a lesson... I have no pity for Ukrainians. In fact I hope Ukraine ceases to exist and Russia just annexes the whole of Ukraine..


You noticed that too? ten of thousands of likes about the "Ghost of Kiev" lol and a whole ton of propoganda.

Twitter has gotten awful. People claiming videos of Russia vehicles on fire which are Ukrainian or vise versa.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497709218597584897

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497824283569053698
Unconfirmed...from a pro-Russia account but has been pretty reliable. Even he discloses it’s not from official sources when passing this info along

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Breakthrough into Kharkiv, breakthrough to Irpin (Bridge to Kiev blow up).
Possible breakthrough on Sumy-Kiev highway.

Looks like numerous offensive this morning.


----------



## Stryker1982

Truely amazing.








While the Russians are making advances on many fronts this morning, the disinformation campaign has become atrociously brazen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## rmi5

Stryker1982 said:


> Truely amazing.
> 
> View attachment 819236
> 
> 
> 
> While the Russians are making advances on many fronts this morning, the disinformation campaign has become atrociously brazen.



That's quite expected. You cannot really trust any news right now, unless you see the footage, or both sides confirms it. For now, we need to wait for the dust to settle, before any news can be trusted, I think there's no hurry about it anyways, as we already know what will finally happen, so I'd say not to get too hyped up about the news.
Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russian troops seem to be an on a rampage today. Fighting in the center of Kharkiv, Ukraine's 2nd largest city. Multiple other regions have fallen under Russian control. The noose seems to be tightening around Kiev as well. 
Russian troops captured Shulginka village in Luhansk region​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497844452135743489Russian troops in Kharkiv at Bolshoi Danilovsky 27​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497820582607572992
Russian special operation forces engaged in street fighting in Kharkiv​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497822728879026183
can they show us a picture of these massive swarms of Russian troops destroyed ? Let me guess, the pictures will turn out to be Ukrainian equipment after the fact. LOL



Stryker1982 said:


> Truely amazing.
> 
> View attachment 819236
> 
> 
> 
> While the Russians are making advances on many fronts this morning, the disinformation campaign has become atrociously brazen.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Russian troops seem to be an on a rampage today. Fighting in the center of Kharkiv, Ukraine's 2nd largest city. Multiple other regions have fallen under Russian control. The noose seems to be tightening around Kiev as well.
> Russian troops captured Shulginka village in Luhansk region​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497844452135743489Russian troops in Kharkiv at Bolshoi Danilovsky 27​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497820582607572992
> Russian special operation forces engaged in street fighting in Kharkiv​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497822728879026183
> can they show us a picture of these massive swarms of Russian troops destroyed ? Let me guess, the pictures will turn out to be Ukrainian equipment after the fact. LOL



They'll probably negotiate a peace deal without fighting for Kiev. Focus may be tightening the noose on Kiev and advancing on other fronts, but avoiding the damage and bloodshed of Kiev.

Zelensky said he is willing to negotiate but not in Minsk.


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497618094327582722
Seems like the Israeli state is following the US and condemning Russia openly rather than stay neutral like India did. If this war manages to create a rift between the Israeli state and Russia, it would be even more beneficial for Iran. We recently saw Russia openly reaffirm it's view that Golan is Syrian territory and that Jerusalem is not their capital, if Russia no longer allows them to hinder arms deals and stops them from striking Syria with impunity we could see a change in the balance of power on that front.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Anyway, time will pass and Iran's *noble Supreme Leader, Ali Khamenei the Great* will be remembered by history as the only head of state who seriously confronted zionism during his time


Don't like it . sound like a monarch or despot non of our Imams called themselves that , and non allowed others describe them as such


----------



## sha ah

One thing to keep in mind is that the Syrian state went through a 10 year civil war that hasn't even ended yet. At this point the Syrians are very war weary and are more focused on rebuilding and sustaining themselves.

Keep in mind that currently large swathes of their territory are under foreign occupation, including most of their oil resources currently under US control and territory in the north along with Idlib under Turkish nominal control.

Iran could have deployed missiles and SAM systems in Syria a long time ago but engaging in a shooting war with Israel is the last thing the Syrians want right now. They quite frankly don't seem to have the will or the stomach for it.

The Houthis on the other hand are fighting tooth and nail for their rightful resources and territory and don't care as much about sustaining losses. The Houthis have more of a warrior mentality while Assad is more of a careful, elder statesmen type who carefully weighs all his options and threads very cautiously.

In the broader context, I personally believe that when it comes to these regional issues, Iran has sacrificed more than enough for these causes like Golan or the Palestinians. Iran has given them the means but they have to have the will to carry on their struggles.

Right now, after everything, the Iranian government should focus on boosting the economy in order to increase the quality of life for the average Iranian. Yes Iran should remain militarily capable, yes Iran should keep an eye on regional affairs, but realistically there comes a time when these allies need to step up and fight for themselves.



BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497618094327582722
> Seems like the Israeli state is following the US and condemning Russia openly rather than stay neutral like India did. If this war manages to create a rift between the Israeli state and Russia, it would be even more beneficial for Iran. We recently saw Russia openly reaffirm it's view that Golan is Syrian territory and that Jerusalem is not their capital, if Russia no longer allows them to hinder arms deals and stops them from striking Syria with impunity we could see a change in the balance of power on that front.


----------



## OldTwilight

TheImmortal said:


> This will take longer.
> 
> The city fighting will take much longer based on Syrian fighting. Russia isn’t going to siege the cities like SAA did in Syria or level buildings like Syria. So Kharkov and Kiev and Mariupol will be challenges.
> 
> I think Kiev at this rate could last another 2 weeks. Unless Russia sends reinforcements. Right now Russia is not using even 40% of its forces.
> 
> But situation is fluid so I’m going to see how much land they cover in 72 hours. That will give us a week’s worth of data to make a better prediction.


Russian did modernized their army , but they cut their numbers , now , its bite them ....

regular solders are more suited for patrolling occupied land , professional solders are more suited for spear heading assault ....


----------



## Hormuz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497826623361536003

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Putin wanted to bring the Ukrainians to the negotiating table without inflicting too much damage or casualties. This is why Putin has not even deployed his most elite front line troops to the fight. 

However if things continue to escalate the Russians will bring in the big guns and employ more ruthless tactics. Recently the TOS-1 has been seen being transported to the battlefield. 

Honestly this entire conflict is really pointless. The Ukrainians have no chance at all. However if they want to learn this the hard way, this too can be arranged. It's very unfortunate that Ukraine is currently being run by a gang of pro NATO radicals who insist on antagonizing and threatening Russia. 

Think about it, this is the same government that banned the Russian language when 1/3rd of Ukrainians are infact Russian. They massacred ethnic Russians who protested and refused to go along with their policies and then when Russians in the east stood up to them, they began shelling and shooting their own people. 

For 7 years now Russia and Putin have tried to broker some sort of compromise but this radical government refuses and all along has continued to bomb its own people. Now these radicals are being confronted by a military force that they have absolutely no chance of prevailing against, however they refuse to accept reality. 

I hope for the sake of the Ukrainian people that this radical government is decapitated, the sooner, the better. They're willing to destroy their entire country over their hatred of Russia and all things Russian. 

Ukraine could be extremely successful as a neutral nation, something like another Switzerland. they could trade with the EU on one side and Russia/China on the other. However this obsession with NATO and wanting to fight Russia will completely annihilate the Ukrainian nation. 

I just hope that sooner than later, someone in the Ukrainian military takes control away from this radical government in Kiev. Or perhaps a Russian missile will find its mark and wipe these pro-war, pro-NATO fanatics off the face of the earth, before it's too late and the entire Ukrainian nation is laid to waste.



OldTwilight said:


> Russian did modernized their army , but they cut their numbers , now , its bite them ....
> 
> regular solders are more suited for patrolling occupied land , professional solders are more suited for spear heading assault ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Seems like Ukraine has retained some Air capability, not much but enough to have some effect, including recent strikes that looks like it came from drones or at-least monitored by drones. Not hearing much about ECM being used here.

Important lessons to be learned here for Iran. Cut the bullshit, and don't leave a single airbase or structure intact. Russian really took it to easy on this one. 200 something missiles is not enough for your first attack. Atleast 1000 based on the size of these airbases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## waz

Brothers this is fast becoming the 'Russian/Ukraine war thread' when we have one going. I don't mind but this is the Iranian 'chill' thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Seems like Ukraine has retained some Air capability, not much but enough to have some effect, including recent strikes that looks like it came from drones or at-least monitored by drones. Not hearing much about ECM being used here.
> 
> Important lessons to be learned here for Iran. Cut the bullshit, and don't leave a single airbase or structure intact. Russian really took it to easy on this one. 200 something missiles is not enough for your first attack. Atleast 1000 based on the size of these airbases.


And we have people here like @SalarHaqq who think +5,000 (let's say 20,000) missiles will be enough to cripple not only all US bases in the neighboring countries to as far as Diego Garcia, but they think we can also cripple our neighbor's infrastructures as well and force them to end the war.

And when I show them calculations, to which they do not object, that we'll need at least 2,000,000 missiles to do what a decent air force can do in a prolonged war, they say we won't need that much destructive power because the war will end soon. This kind of thinking is very dangerous for Iran's national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497162051973783553

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> And we have people here like @SalarHaqq who think +5,000 (let's say 20,000) missiles will be enough to cripple not only all US bases in the neighboring countries to as far as Diego Garcia, but they think we can also cripple our neighbor's infrastructures as well and force them to end the war.



From places as distant as Diego Garcia, the US will not be able to generate sufficient sortie rates to achieve any meaningful war objetive against Iran. If their fighters return intact from their missions, that is.



QWECXZ said:


> And when I show them calculations, to which they do not object, that we'll need at least 2,000,000 missiles to do what a decent air force can do in a prolonged war, they say we won't need that much destructive power because the war will end soon. This kind of thinking is very dangerous for Iran's national security.



As said, in a prolonged war missiles again will be far more survivable than fighter jets, even against neighboring states. In your calculation, it will be enough for the enemy to take out a single Su-30 jet to deprive Iran of 32.000 potentially dropped bombs... Hit ten, and it's bye bye 320.000 theoretical future strikes in that calculation. Good luck locating, tracking and succesfully eliminating 32.000 or even 10.000 ballistic missiles, on the other hand.

When it comes to neighbors, simply put there's strictly nothing they could do against Iran's missile cities: these can only be disrupted by nuclear weapons, if at all. A static airbase however will always remain a potential target. So will an aircraft entering the enemy's AD kill zones and interceptor-protected air space to launch its A2G munitions. With missiles however, you target them from a much more secure distance.

Also, in a war no air force drops 2 million bombs or actually 3 to 4 million bombs (since each bomb will have smaller warheads and kinetic power than a ballistic mssile).

Whatever the air force can achieve in the strike role, a combination of standoff ballistic missiles plus cruise missiles and drones can in a more secure and thus cheaper way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> As said, in a prolonged war missiles again will be much more survivable than fighter jets. Even against neighboring states. And in your calculation, it will be enough for the enemy to take out a single Su-30 jet to deprive Iran of 32.000 potentially dropped bombs... Good luck locating and succesfully eliminating 32.000 or even 10.000 ballistic missiles, on the other hand.
> 
> Also, in a war no air force drops 2 million bombs or actually 3 to 4 million bombs (since each bomb will have smaller warheads and kinetic power than a ballistic mssile).
> 
> Whatever the air force can achieve, a combination of standoff ballistic missiles plus cruise missiles and drones can in a more secure and thus cheaper manner.


That's a ridiculous thing to say. Yeah, good luck locating and eliminating 32,000 missiles, but good luck producing 32,000 missiles in the first place. Even Iranian military analysts here do not think we have over 20,000 missiles, after decades of R&D and missile production. If a fighter jet is destroyed, it can be replaced after weeks or months. If you run out of 32,000 missiles, it will take decades to replace them.

Ballistic missiles and cruise missiles are by no means, in any way, a replacement for an air force. Not even close. And they are not cheaper either.

Just one US base in our neighbor needs more than 100 ballistic missiles to get completely destroyed. And the US has too many bases in our vicinity. Our missiles will run out fast and obviously some of our missiles will malfunction instead of reaching their intended targets. Hence, the longer the war lasts, the harder it will be for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> That's a ridiculous thing to say. Yeah, good luck locating and eliminating 32,000 missiles, but good luck producing 32,000 missiles in the first place. Even Iranian military analysts here do not think we have over 20,000 missiles, after decades of R&D and missile production. If a fighter jet is destroyed, it can be replaced after weeks or months. If you run out of 32,000 missiles, it will take decades to replace them.
> 
> Ballistic missiles and cruise missiles are by no means, in any way, a replacement for an air force. Not even close. And they are not cheaper either.
> 
> Just one US base in our neighbor needs more than 100 ballistic missiles to get completely destroyed. And the US has too many bases in our vicinity. Our missiles will run out fast and obviously some of our missiles will malfunction instead of reaching their intended targets. Hence, the longer the war lasts, the harder it will be for us.



20,000 missiles? I would be suprised if Iran has even 10,000.

Iranian production from 2000-2010 was very low and mostly crappy Shahab-3 early gens.

The best Iran can hope TODAY is a monthly production of 50 missiles (from Fateh to Shahab-3 family). Which would be VERY impressive.

100,000 missiles would require a production of 1,000 missiles a month and a 10 year timeline. Iran is no where close to such production capability. Even China couldn’t do that today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> That's a ridiculous thing to say. Yeah, good luck locating and eliminating 32,000 missiles, but good luck producing 32,000 missiles in the first place. Even Iranian military analysts here do not think we have over 20,000 missiles, after decades of R&D and missile production.



If true this would imply that Iran, which has been able to churn out close to 100.000 automobiles a month, could not manufacture less than one thousandth that number in terms of ballistic missiles, despite the fact that this is where the largest portion of Iran's defence spendings went into for more than twenty years. But I don't think so.



QWECXZ said:


> If a fighter jet is destroyed, it can be replaced after weeks or months. If you run out of 32,000 missiles, it will take decades to replace them.



Where is Iran going to source brand new fighter jets on a weekly basis from, upon simple demand?



QWECXZ said:


> Ballistic missiles and cruise missiles are by no means, in any way, a replacement for an air force. Not even close. And they are not cheaper either.
> 
> Just one US base in our neighbor needs more than 100 ballistic missiles to get completely destroyed. And the US has too many bases in our vicinity. Our missiles will run out fast and obviously some of our missiles will malfunction instead of reaching their intended targets. Hence, the longer the war lasts, the harder it will be for us.



It isn't necessary to raze an entire air base to the ground: destroy its key control rooms (killing trained operators too), logistics and aircraft maintenance facilities, power supplies, radars, hit aircraft located out in the open (at Ayn al-Assad, one or several helicopters were struck, this much they did admit).

Secondly, target runways. It takes more than just a few minutes to repair these, no matter what they say. When they are in the process of doing so, lob another batch of precision-guided missiles and/or (suicide) drones towards the very same spot, killing the specialized repair teams and smashing their tools.

Thirdly, disrupt regular air base operations with high frequency attacks. The base will not be able to function by its normal capacity if every 30 minutes or every single hour, just one approaching ballistic missile is detected. Regardless if it gets intercepted or not, when sirens ring and nobody knows what exact point the missile is programmed to impact at, a good portion of the personnel and material will have to be moved into shelters.

Not every US base in the vicinity is a mega-base like Ayn al-Assad. The main thrust of their efforts would emanate from a rather limited number of key installations capable of hosting such a force.

And the goal for Iran won't be to annihilate every piece of equipment the enemy would be fielding, an impossible and irrational venture anyway, especially when the enemy is the US military. The objective will be to raise the costs of aggression to (politically / socially if not economically) unbearable levels and make it impossible for the adversary to reach its predefined aims.

Whatever fighter jet force Iran may assemble in the foreseeable future, against USAF interceptors it likely won't stand a chance and will be neutered quite rapidly. Hardened underground missile cities, missile farms, mobile TEL's disguised as civilian trucks in the thousands, plus thousands of cruise missiles and UAV's however not so. They will survive in large enough quantities and long enough to conduct continuous, intensive enough counter-strikes.

Symmetrical approach grounded in the belief that the Americans can be defeated on their own turf, ie where their strengths actually lie, is a misconception. To come out on top, Iran has no choice but to confront the US in an asymmetrical manner.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Honestly, If someone in Iran is looking at the situation in Ukraine and then goes around and advocates against getting nukes, He is either a dumbass with 2 digits of IQ or a traitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> If true this would imply that Iran, which has been able to churn out close to 100.000 automobiles a month



Comparing BM production to Automobile is absurd. One is mass production on an assembly line. The other is mostly manual labor assembly with meticulous quality control measures along the whole assembly stage.

Not even China has that many tactical BMs and they mass produce anything and everything.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497964768958857222
320 missiles didn’t do much to Ukraine. So those here thinking 320 missiles will somehow disable Saudi Arabia/UAE/Qatar are on crack.

Better to just target all the oil terminals and oil fields and cause global energy spike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497976521927147522

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497968615412359170

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497975096035717126

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497976521927147522
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497968615412359170
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497975096035717126



How in the holy-hell did the Russians not manage to destroy the Ukrainian air-force? They're suffering totally unnecessary losses due to their inept military planning. Wtf.... 

And once again the Bayraktar TB2 is still in the sky over Ukraine..... Wow. I assume the bulk of these system were moved prior to the initial strike wave since Ukrainian armed forces are being fed up-to-date intel from EU and US intelligence (which is better than Russias). Begs the questions of just how many more air-assets have and are continuing to survive in Ukraine.



ahaider97 said:


> Importance and relevance of conventional capability should be the most important lesson of this war. Air superiority is critical to protect troops and equipment on ground. I was of the opinion that Iranian missiles were an effective deterrence but now I think they are not enough. Iranians should start focusing on Artesh now, more tanks, artillery, jets etc. Numbers are also very important. I think a jet like JF 17 in large numbers would do Iranians good. But given the geography of Iran. dual engine jets might be needed.



Agreed, there needs to be a change in pace within Iranian defense spending that includes bolstering the more traditional conventional armed forces. 

JF-17 would be a welcome addition but not a "needed" one since Iran is in dire need of a modern heavy multi-role/air-superiority fighter that fills in a certain niche.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> And once again the Bayraktar TB2 is still in the sky over Ukraine..... Wow. I assume the bulk of these system were moved prior to the initial strike wave since Ukrainian armed forces are being fed up-to-date intel from EU and US intelligence (which is better than Russias).



Of course remember in 1980 how US/British fed Iraq latest satellite imagery of Iranian positions and gave Precursors of chemical weapon ingredients to Iraq?

They are funneling tons of arms into Ukraine thru the West.

Just goes to show you how impressive Israeli Intelligence aparatus is. They are constantly hitting Iranian weapons shipments in Syria. Russia is severely behind in the air power and real time intelligence gathering capability. It’s allowing Ukraine to inflict casualties.

This current war reminds me of Israel-HZ 06 war. Israel was getting so embarrassed that they started demolishing cities (classic Israeli doctrine) because they didn’t have an answer for HZ style warfare and underestimated their opponent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Xerxes22 said:


> Have to say, staying off PDF nd spending time on twitter these couple days to keep an eye on the war has been the worst thing I ever done.
> 
> The level of lies and the dangerous levels of use of copium on twitter by NATO European cheerleaders has disgusted me like nothing I've ever seen before. I don't think any war in human history there has been so much lies and misinformation spread by one party about the real situation on the ground. No pictures, no evidence, only superficial claims.
> 
> They think it's normal for an army to achieve total victory within 24 hrs. After the progress Russia made after day 1 they Went on thumping their chest how Russia was defeated, they have no will or morale or whatever shit that they were saying.
> 
> OMG, goddamned Nazis, you are getting enveloped on all sides and Russians only used what? Around 65k TROOPS?
> 
> These uneducated NATO cheerleaders were nowhere to be found, they were busy taking drugs when the Nazis attacked innocent Russian speaking civilians, when they were relentlessly bombing donbass. Oh wait, the people of east Ukraine are not WESTERN ENUF, just like the Syrians.
> 
> These morons needs to be taught a lesson... I have no pity for Ukrainians. In fact I hope Ukraine ceases to exist and Russia just annexes the whole of Ukraine..



After all, if somebody creates an account in a military forum like this one, posts here, it means that they are already military enthusiasts, somewhat educated about about military and geopolitics in the first place, yet, you mostly see dumb, laughable comments. Then, you look into Twitter, officially the place for dumb rich pseudo-intellectual suburbanite kids in the world, you'll see the IQ's drop by 2 standard of deviations, egos going up by 10 standard of deviations.



Blue In Green said:


> How in the holy-hell did the Russians not manage to destroy the Ukrainian air-force? They're suffering totally unnecessary losses due to their inept military planning. Wtf....
> 
> And once again the Bayraktar TB2 is still in the sky over Ukraine..... Wow.* I assume the bulk of these system were moved prior to the initial strike wave* since Ukrainian armed forces are being fed up-to-date intel from EU and US intelligence (which is better than Russias). Begs the questions of just how many more air-assets have and are continuing to survive in Ukraine.



Yes, apparently, they were moved to Poland, now coming back to Ukraine. The same strategy that Saddam had in the first Persian Golf war, but Iran didn't return their jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

QWECXZ said:


> And we have people here like @SalarHaqq who think +5,000 (let's say 20,000) missiles will be enough to cripple not only all US bases in the neighboring countries to as far as Diego Garcia, but they think we can also cripple our neighbor's infrastructures as well and force them to end the war.
> 
> And when I show them calculations, to which they do not object, that we'll need at least 2,000,000 missiles to do what a decent air force can do in a prolonged war, they say we won't need that much destructive power because the war will end soon. This kind of thinking is very dangerous for Iran's national security.



Missiles are not meant to win the war, by destroying the enemy's army.
On ground targets, they are designed to cause damage to cities, putting public pressure on your enemy to withdraw. Missiles, especially without satellite guidance, lack accuracy, that's why they are meant to carry unconventional warheads (Cluster/nuclear/...), which will destroy the target, even if you miss it by a 1km! Also, unconventional warheads nullify the need for so many missiles.
On sea targets, missile are very effective against large ships/carriers, as they are all relatively slow moving& large targets.
In the air, they are quite useless as they lack enough maneuverability against jets or speed against BM's, that's why you cannot only rely on your air defense missiles for your air defense, rather you need capable jets. I don't know any air defense system in the world, with a very successful track record. Be it short/medium/long range, or Russian Tor,S300's,.../American patriots,.../Israeli Iron Dome.
In summary, you need jets at least for 1. the air superiority role (like F-22's, so on), as well as 2. conventional CAS (like A-10/Su-25), as well as 3. plenty of helicopters,( for the support against tanks, ... especially in mountains, moving your troops, ...), as well as 4. more jets for precision strikes against conventional targets without causing public hysteria. Each is designed for it's own purpose, after countries learnt hard lessons for lacking such capabilities. It's good to have an innovative mind, but it doesn't make sense to re-invent the entire wheel of military history/strategy/equipments technology.
Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497997019515961347
TB 2 targeting Russian troops


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498004122691375115

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498005676488114186

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498003599254769678


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498006264277729286

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498002858733719558

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498003637187932160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498004657926512641


----------



## QWECXZ

Lukashenko has warned France and Germany that if they station nuclear weapons in the neighboring countries of Belarus, Belarus will again become a nuclear state. Even Lukashenko gets it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## zectech

This is a long lasting thread. I don't want to post on a thread that is going to get shadowed away, this information I am posting I want the thread to exist in 2035, not be old dead thread that cannot be accessed by Italian Partisans.

Could some anti-Chabad/Netanyahu Iranians bump this post often when Italy is occupied by Russian Chabad Zionist soldiers.

*Message to future resistance to the Russian occupation of the former EU and the former nation known as Italy, dear fellow Italians. After the fall of the Soviet Union, the cia took over the Kremlin with Yeltsin. The cia has been for decades allied with the Russian Mafia (who are backers of Vladimir Putin and succesors) and the cia is alled with the Chabad-Lubavitch (who are the backers of Vladimir Putin). The bush cia are traitors to Europe, seeking the end of the EU via Vladimir Putin invasion of the EU.

I am warning you about this, to not have your partisans be under the thumb of the cia. The cia works with Putin and successors of Putin. Don't organize any freedom resistance in Italy or Europe for the liberation of Italy from Russian occupation soldiers with the help of the cia. The cia would sell you out. Resist Putin in the shadows with fellow patriots of Italy. Don't let the cia know of your organization structure, bases, personnel, and other vital classified information. *


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498009704114659329
Seems Russia learned nothing from a Armenia-Azeri war


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498014028161064961


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

zectech said:


> This is a long lasting thread. I don't want to post on a thread that is going to get shadowed away, this information I am posting I want the thread to exist in 2035, not be old dead thread that cannot be accessed by Italian Partisans.
> 
> Could some anti-Chabad/Netanyahu Iranians bump this post often when Italy is occupied by Russian Chabad Zionist soldiers.
> 
> *Message to future resistance to the Russian occupation of the former EU and the former nation known as Italy, dear fellow Italians. After the fall of the Soviet Union, the cia took over the Kremlin with Yeltsin. The cia has been for decades allied with the Russian Mafia (who are backers of Vladimir Putin and succesors) and the cia is alled with the Chabad-Lubavitch (who are the backers of Vladimir Putin). The bush cia are traitors to Europe, seeking the end of the EU via Vladimir Putin invasion of the EU.
> 
> I am warning you about this, to not have your partisans be under the thumb of the cia. The cia works with Putin and successors of Putin. Don't organize any freedom resistance in Italy or Europe for the liberation of Italy from Russian occupation soldiers with the help of the cia. The cia would sell you out. Resist Putin in the shadows with fellow patriots of Italy. Don't let the cia know of your organization structure, bases, personnel, and other vital classified information. *



If you are really Italian,i want to say "Thank you Italy" for selling us CAMM-ER defence system.

Sorry for off topic post.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Comparing BM production to Automobile is absurd. One is mass production on an assembly line. The other is mostly manual labor assembly with meticulous quality control measures along the whole assembly stage.



Both require a general basic set of technical and managerial skills for large scale industrial manufacturing, despite the obvious differences between the two commodities and their production techniques. Of course automobiles will involve a higher degree of automation in the assembly stage, hence why I proposed a one to one-thousand equivalence between respective production rates.

But mass production has existed since the 19th century industrial revolution when there was no such thing as robotization and levels of automation used to be incomparably weaker. Division of labor and maximum achievable degree of automation in the procurement of components - which are much fewer in a ballistic missile than in a fighter jet, are avenues towards establishing BM mass production lines, by which we mean average manufacturing capacities of between 1.5 to 2 per day for a country like Iran, once it decides to allocate the needed funds to the project.

The user I was replying to stated that if lost in combat, a fighter jet can quickly be replaced. Everything cited in the above quote about manual labor and quality control measures in BM production holds true even more for a fighter jet, whose degree of complexity is many times that of a ballistic missile, and which incorporates a much greater quantity of technology-intensive components.

Today some manufacturers are introducing 3D-printed rocket engines.









SPEE3D gets $1.5m+ in funding to produce rocket engines with cold spray metal 3D printing


SPEE3D has received $1.5 million in funding to use its cold-spray metal 3D printing technology to enable the low-cost mass production of rocket engines in Australia.




www.tctmagazine.com












NASA Marshall advances 3-D printed rocket engine nozzle technology


NASA Marshall engineers in Alabama have developed a new 3-D printing technique to make complex rocket engine nozzles more cheaply and rapidly.




www.madeinalabama.com




https://3dprintingindustry.com/news...ed-rocket-engines-with-spac3d-project-192717/

The US regime only recently admitted that Iran is in possession of several thousands of BM's. They say 5.000, I say 20.000 or even 50.000. It's obvious to me that if Iran could produce 5.000, it could as well produce several times that number; there's no evidence to the contrary, but there's ample hard evidence that the Pentagon and other US institutions have an excessive record of (deliberately) minimizing the production capability of Iranian defence industries.

Anyone seriously believing that the 5.000 figure cited by the Pentagon isn't considerably lower than reality is simply deluding themselves. Let's not forget that up until the Pentagon's partial confession, hypothetical figures peddled by US think tanks and scholars were beyond ridiculous, with estimates in the range of "150" or so MRMB's and "25" TEL's. Why not simply go with these while we're at it, not too long ago they were considered realistic by those who believe everything the US says.



TheImmortal said:


> Not even China has that many tactical BMs and they mass produce anything and everything.



Because their defence doctrine is different from Iran's. They don't mass produce that many tactical BM's simply because their doctrine does not call for that many and hence they never even attempted it, that's all. This comparison therefore can't be meaningful.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497964768958857222
> 320 missiles didn’t do much to Ukraine. So those here thinking 320 missiles will somehow disable Saudi Arabia/UAE/Qatar are on crack.



One cannot submit an across-the-board analogy like this without clarifying fundamental background parameters such as:

What are the political aims behind Russia's current military operation in Ukraine versus those Iran would be pursuing in a war scenario against Saudi Arabia / UAE / Qatar (and what scenario would that be)?

What's the precise mission Moscow has allocated to its ballistic missile force in the current context, and what function would they be fulfilling in Iranian hands under the considered scenario?

I am yet to see a credible assessment as to how Russian BM's in the present conflict are supposed to have fallen short of the exact objectives they were meant to accomplish, as compared to, say Russian use of air power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

ahaider97 said:


> People are swift in calling for Iranian nukes but nukes will actually limit Iranian options. If Iran launches a ballistic now, Israel doesn't launch it's own nukes after detecting it. If Iran acquires nukes every launch that has not been notified of before will be considered a nuclear threat and who knows where things will go from there. The better option is for Iran to make nuclear warhead without any testing, if it's possible at all, and put in place a system like the Russian Dead Hand, where these missiles are launched automatically if certain conditions are fulfilled.


In presence of Nukes, conflict will not start at first place


----------



## The Lost Brother

One innocent question. Russia is your ally and is fighting alongside you in Syria. They have taken your side too in other issues then why don't you offer fifth generation fighter plane Qaher to them when they are at war.. Are they still not in production ? Can Khomeini sahab issue a fatwa to defend Russia against West ? I swear there are my honest questions and I am not trolling. I want Russia to stay powerful rather than a Unipolar world.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

The Lost Brother said:


> One innocent question. Russia is your ally and is fighting alongside you in Syria. They have taken your side too in other issues then why don't you offer fifth generation fighter plane Qaher to them when they are at war.. Are they still not in production ? Can Khomeini sahab issue a fatwa to defend Russia against West ? I swear there are my honest questions and I am not trolling. I want Russia to stay powerful rather than a Unipolar world.


I think better idea would be for Iran to spend the $$$ funds and donate some portable toilets and some food to your country ..after all Iranians always look after destitute people in shithole places...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Lost Brother

aryobarzan said:


> I think better idea would be for Iran to spend the $$$ funds and donate some portable toilets and some food to your country ..after all Iranians always look after destitute people in shithole places...


What triggered you brother ? Qaher stealth aircraft?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## rmi5

aryobarzan said:


> I think better idea would be for Iran to spend the $$$ funds and donate some portable toilets and some food to your country ..after all Iranians always look after destitute people in shithole places...



Dude, he's obviously a Pakistani false flagging as a Tamil indian seperatist 😂, he's radicalized by wahabism. Don't mind Wahabis, in general. They'll say Allah Akbar, boom. So, they generally have a short time left on this planet for them, let them enjoy while they are here, don't bother feeding trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

rmi5 said:


> Dude, he's obviously a Pakistani false flagging as a Tamil indian seperatist 😂, he's radicalized by wahabism. Don't mind Wahabis, in general. They'll say Allah Akbar, boom. So, they generally have a short time left on this planet for them, let them enjoy while they are here, don't bother feeding trolls.


I think he is a "juice"..my juice detector identified him as such..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> by which we mean average manufacturing capacities of between 1.5 to 2 per day for a country like Iran, once it decides to allocate the needed funds to the project.



Iran is more likely right now building 2 a WEEK. And you are saying 2 fully assembled missiles A DAY? Not happening, especially solid fuel.

Neither is Iran’s liquid/solid fuel engine daily production rate at 2 engines.

Yearly Iranian missile production might be 75-100 at best in current environment. Don’t see any indications of 10,000 a year production or even 5,000 or even 2,500.

Again 2000-2010 was early a Shahab-3 models production using less reliable guidance system less reliable alloys, and less reliable engine production. 

Iran really has been producing missiles at a higher rate for maybe 8 years.

So the million dollar question is how many missiles can Iran build in 8 years? Like I said even 8,000 would be very optimistic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Of course remember in 1980 how US/British fed Iraq latest satellite imagery of Iranian positions and gave Precursors of chemical weapon ingredients to Iraq?
> 
> They are funneling tons of arms into Ukraine thru the West.
> 
> Just goes to show you how impressive Israeli Intelligence aparatus is. They are constantly hitting Iranian weapons shipments in Syria. Russia is severely behind in the air power and real time intelligence gathering capability. It’s allowing Ukraine to inflict casualties.
> 
> This current war reminds me of Israel-HZ 06 war. Israel was getting so embarrassed that they started demolishing cities (classic Israeli doctrine) because they didn’t have an answer for HZ style warfare and underestimated their opponent.



Hasn't the recent pace of Israeli strikes gone down or have been somewhat stifled by Russian/Syria joint patrols near the Golan? 

I did talk to some Syrian-conflict Twitter analyst (actual Syrians) who had said that the lion-share of IDF strikes in Syria only affect SAA whilst Iranian arms shipments and supplies largely/mostly get to where they need to go. At least that is what he had said. 

Agreed, this war either is going to get WAY MORE destructive or the Russians outright fail to complete their objectives and they are kicked out with their tails in between their legs..... I'm just... this is absolutely bizarre. 


ahaider97 said:


> Iran needs a large number of jets so budget is a concern here. And nothing Iran can acquire will be able to counter USAF.



Respectfully disagree, I think that if the IRIAF were to acquire a size-able chunk of modern jet fighters of which the selection is only limited to Su-35 and maybe some high end Chinese fighters like the J-20 or J-31 (almost surely never going to sell). They would be able to adequately use them in defense of Iranian air-space since that's where the concern is highest to begin with. I don't think Iranian air-force commanders want to outright engage USAF wherever they can. Just where they think they can succeed the most whilst protecting critical state assets. 

But you're absolutely correct. The budget of the Artesh, especially the air-fore is practically non-existent so any talks or rumors of Iran acquiring a sizable amount of modern-fighters is dubious at best. 

@TheImmortal Correctly brought up how Iran hasn't been able to secure any large defense contracts up until now and we're still waiting...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> Iran is more likely right now building 2 a WEEK. And you are saying 2 fully assembled missiles A DAY? Not happening, especially solid fuel.
> 
> Neither is Iran’s liquid/solid fuel engine daily production rate at 2 engines.
> 
> Yearly Iranian missile production might be 75-100 at best in current environment. Don’t see any indications of 10,000 a year production or even 5,000 or even 2,500.
> 
> Again 2000-2010 was early a Shahab-3 models production using less reliable guidance system less reliable alloys, and less reliable engine production.
> 
> Iran really has been producing missiles at a higher rate for maybe 8 years.
> 
> So the million dollar question is how many missiles can Iran build in 8 years? Like I said even 8,000 would be very optimistic


Dude, stop wasting your time trying to convince @SalarHaqq
He won't get convinced. He understands that he's wrong, but he somehow feels obliged to continue his irrational arguments which go completely against logic.

He wants to compare missile production to automobile industry. Why wouldn't he compare it to the production of fighter jets? At least the industries are more similar. How many Kowsars have been produced after 4 years? The fourth one will be completed next year.

Even 10,000 missiles would not protect Iran in a prolonged war. And by prolonged, I mean anything lasting more than a few months. And after our missile inventory runs out, we'll be left incredibly vulnerable to any offending force unless we purchase jet fighters from abroad. Even used jet fighters is a better option than leaving the IRIAF in this miserable situation.

For the record, I am not saying that our missile production rate should be compared to our failure to produce fighter jets, but I am just trying to state that Salar's comparison is flawed and irrelevant.


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Iran is more likely right now building 2 a WEEK. And you are saying 2 fully assembled missiles A DAY? Not happening, especially solid fuel.
> 
> Neither is Iran’s liquid/solid fuel engine daily production rate at 2 engines.
> 
> Yearly Iranian missile production might be 75-100 at best in current environment. Don’t see any indications of 10,000 a year production or even 5,000 or even 2,500.
> 
> Again 2000-2010 was early a Shahab-3 models production using less reliable guidance system less reliable alloys, and less reliable engine production.
> 
> Iran really has been producing missiles at a higher rate for maybe 8 years.
> 
> So the million dollar question is how many missiles can Iran build in 8 years? Like I said even 8,000 would be very optimistic



The logistics of ~8,000! ballistic missiles is insane. 

I've always brought storage and upkeep. These aren't Grad rockets or small ordinance. They're gigantic missiles that require immense amounts of room and safety protocols to take care of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> Hasn't the recent pace of Israeli strikes gone down or have been somewhat stifled by Russian/Syria joint patrols near the Golan?



Nope. There like 5 strikes last 2 weeks alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, stop wasting your time trying to convince @SalarHaqq
> He won't get convinced. He understands that he's wrong, but he somehow feels obliged to continue his irrational arguments which go completely against logic.
> 
> He wants to compare missile production to automobile industry. Why wouldn't he compare it to the production of fighter jets? At least the industries are more similar. How many Kowsars have been produced after 4 years? The fourth one will be completed next year.
> 
> Even 10,000 missiles would not protect Iran in a prolonged war. And by prolonged, I mean anything lasting more than a few months. And after our missile inventory runs out, we'll be left incredibly vulnerable to any offending force unless we purchase jet fighters from abroad. Even used jet fighters is a better option than leaving the IRIAF in this miserable situation.



I and a close dear friend had quite the extensive conversation about the viability of Iran's missile-centric approach to warfare and have essentially come to the conclusion that: whilst missiles will provide the devastating reach capability to destroy and *hinder *critical enemy operations. Their true utility lies mainly in strategic objectives almost entirely tied down to energy and other hard to replace state-assets. But they can and will obliterate many fixed military targets.

Realistically (in a build up to a conflict}. The fighters jets that Iran wants to destroy will almost surely be moved around to various places that can accommodate them (even highways if need be). But since Iran also lacks any real form of up-to-date reconnaissance, if the initial strike doesn't effectively blunt their air-capabilities. Then the rest of the conflict will see devastating retaliatory strikes from the same planes that Iran failed to destroy during the begin stages.

The tactical utility of Ballistic Missiles is always something that has been in question. If you lack real-time data to track enemy troop movements. All you're doing is striking fixed targets, of which there will be a point of diminishing returns. Fighters jets with 21st century targeting pods, data-links, sensors, radars and combat integration abilities will able to make WAY better use of their weapons during a hot-conflict minute-to-minute. A Ballistic missile just can't do that, unless we want to add in the supposed drone reconnaissance network that Iran probably has in place. Even then, the results are still questionable.

No amount of I.R.I air-defense is going to make up for a lack of modern jet-fighters and AWACS.



TheImmortal said:


> Nope. There like 5 strikes last 2 weeks alone.



Damn.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, stop wasting your time trying to convince @SalarHaqq
> He won't get convinced. He understands that he's wrong, but he somehow feels obliged to continue his irrational arguments which go completely against logic.
> 
> He wants to compare missile production to automobile industry. Why wouldn't he compare it to the production of fighter jets? At least the industries are more similar. How many Kowsars have been produced after 4 years? The fourth one will be completed next year.
> 
> Even 10,000 missiles would not protect Iran in a prolonged war. And by prolonged, I mean anything lasting more than a few months. And after our missile inventory runs out, we'll be left incredibly vulnerable to any offending force unless we purchase jet fighters from abroad. Even used jet fighters is a better option than leaving the IRIAF in this miserable situation.



I have proposed a mountain base for fighter jet design. With high alloy screens outside the opening to shred and pre detonate any cruse missile or bomb try to close the entrance during war time.

Would be exclusively for Iran’s interceptor fleet.

5-10 mountain bases (depending on need) each can house 25 or so interceptors underground refueling and ammo. Means Iran can have 100+ interceptors in under mountain bedrock each able to fly out of a prebuilt runway (or two for redundancy protection) inside the mountain base.

This in addition to Iran’s regular airbases means Iran will retain dominance of skies, protect its air defenses, and reduce its over reliance on missile.

As for bombers, I have proposed a high altitude flying wing or other LO design that would use a supersonic engine in the same class as 1960’s US D-21







Can go anywhere in Middle East at supersonic speed. Payload would be 2-4 glide bombs (4 250lb or 2 500lb) released at high altitude and returning back to Iran for next sortie run. Pre-programmed routes with passive radiation detector to avoid radar spheres. If detected high altitude (50,000 + high speed 1.5 Mach+) would mean it would be difficult to intercept.

Both of these are within Iran’s capabilities as “black projects” (mountain base and the bomber). As for interceptor that requires either foreign purchase/assistance or a miracle in Iranian aircraft production.

But the high altitude drone bomber can be ready SOON and make TB2 look like a kids drone from Walmart.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Blue In Green said:


> I and a close dear friend had quite an extensive conversation about the viability of Iran's missile-centric approach to warfare and have essentially come to the conclusion that: whilst missiles will provide the devastating reach capability to destroy and *hinder *critical enemy operations. They're true utility lies mainly in strategic objectives almost entirely tied down to energy and other critical state-assets.
> 
> Realistically (in a build up to a conflict}. The fighters jets that Iran wants to destroy will almost surely be moved around to various places that can accommodate them (even highways if need be). But since Iran also lacks any real form of reconnaissance, if the initial strike doesn't effectively blunt their air-capabilities. Then the rest of the conflict will see devastating retaliatory strikes from the same planes that Iran failed to destroy during the begin stages.
> 
> No amount of I.R.I air-defense is going to make up for it....


Exactly. Iran has been planning to create an LPS (local positioning system) for years. It is absolutely necessary for Iran to go ahead with this plan to ensure our independence. Without satellite surveillance and a reliable positioning system, Iran can not even effectively use our high number of missiles to neutralize the enemy's superior aerial capabilities. Unfortunately, all of our potential enemies in the region have the upper hand in the sky.

People always exaggerate how fast our missiles can respond to our enemy's threats. They talk about destroying our enemy's assets in the matter of minutes all the time. For a country that relies on commercial satellite photos, our response time will be slow and far from instantaneous.



TheImmortal said:


> I have proposed a mountain base for fighter jet design. With high alloy screens outside the opening to shred and pre detonate any cruse missile or bomb try to close the entrance during war time.
> 
> Would be exclusively for Iran’s interceptor fleet.
> 
> 5-10 mountain bases (depending on need) each can house 25 or so interceptors underground refueling and ammo. Means Iran can have 100+ interceptors in under mountain bedrock each able to fly out of a prebuilt runway (or two for redundancy protection) inside the mountain base.
> 
> This in addition to Iran’s regular airbases means Iran will retain dominance of skies, protect its air defenses, and reduce its over reliance on missile.


This can go the other way around too. Imagine our regional adversaries go for something like this. One more reason why Iran should not put all of its eggs in one basket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> Exactly. Iran has been planning to create an LPS (local positioning system) for years. It is absolutely necessary for Iran to go ahead with this plan to ensure our independence. Without satellite surveillance and a reliable positioning system, Iran can not even effectively use our high number of missiles to neutralize the enemy's superior aerial capabilities. Unfortunately, all of our potential enemies in the region have the upper hand in the sky.
> 
> People always exaggerate how fast our missiles can respond to our enemy's threats. They talk about destroying our enemy's assets in the matter of minutes all the time. For a country that relies on commercial satellite photos, our response time will be slow and far from instantaneous.



Well said, moreover.

The missiles........ *sigh*.... missiles aren't some wonder-weapon that was going to outright ensure Iranian victory. I am positive that this was never their intended purpose no matter how many Iran plans on producing. They are a form of compensation due to necessity coming out of a lack of modern conventional assets. At best they provide a means of dishing out massive amounts of damage whilst receiving destruction in return.

The reality is beyond clear, even for me who is a proponent of missiles. They're putting way too many eggs in that basket....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498044269524885507

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498085842979536901
Everyone is getting nukes but Iran it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oldman1

Blue In Green said:


> I and a close dear friend had quite the extensive conversation about the viability of Iran's missile-centric approach to warfare and have essentially come to the conclusion that: whilst missiles will provide the devastating reach capability to destroy and *hinder *critical enemy operations. They're true utility lies mainly in strategic objectives almost entirely tied down to energy and other hard to replace state-assets.
> 
> Realistically (in a build up to a conflict}. The fighters jets that Iran wants to destroy will almost surely be moved around to various places that can accommodate them (even highways if need be). But since Iran also lacks any real form of up-to-date reconnaissance, if the initial strike doesn't effectively blunt their air-capabilities. Then the rest of the conflict will see devastating retaliatory strikes from the same planes that Iran failed to destroy during the begin stages.
> 
> The tactical utility of Ballistic Missiles is always something that has been in question. If you lack real-time data to track enemy troop movements. All you're doing is striking fixed targets, of which there will be a point of diminishing returns. Fighters jets with 21st century targeting pods, data-links, sensors, radars and combat integration abilities will able to make WAY better use of their weapons during a hot-conflict minute-to-minute. A Ballistic missile just can't do that, unless we want to add in the supposed drone reconnaissance network that Iran probably has in place. Even then, the results are still questionable.
> 
> No amount of I.R.I air-defense is going to make up for a lack of modern jet-fighters and AWACS.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.....


Also another thing, I remember seeing Iran's military showing U.S. military forces after the missile strikes showing more active radars as well as aircraft being dispersed around the bases to make it less easy to destroy multiple aircraft in 1 blast. Can't find the image, but I saw it somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Putin really needed Solemani to be alive right now.

This guys generals are beyond incompetent.

If Russia is this “rusty”, then god help the Chinese who haven’t seen war since Korea. Chinese have the toys, but not the experience. Russia has the experience, but not the toys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> Putin really needed Solemani to be alive right now.
> 
> This guys generals are beyond incompetent.
> 
> If Russia is this “rusty”, then god help the Chinese who haven’t seen war since Korea. Chinese have the toys, but not the experience. Russia has the experience, but not the toys.


Russia has the experience as they have been involved in past conflicts like Syria, Georgia, Chechnya, Crimea, etc. But the problem is Syria was mostly Russian Air Force and special forces on the ground besides security personnel to protect Russia aircraft and SAMs. Georgia and Crimea was a short war with speed and surprise nothing major and small region, Ukraine is massive! Its like invading Texas. You could go 80 to 90 mph for 8 hours driving across and still haven't left. Hence the logistics problems. Not to mention not being welcomed like they did in Crimea which by the way as we know under the guise of Ukrainian troops with no patches or insignia. I mean you think the fighting of Luhansk and Donbass for years since would have let them know it's no cakewalk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Oldman1 said:


> Russia has the experience as they have been involved in past conflicts like Syria, Georgia, Chechnya, Crimea, etc. But the problem is Syria was mostly Russian Air Force and special forces on the ground besides security personnel to protect Russia aircraft and SAMs. Georgia and Crimea was a short war with speed and surprise nothing major and small region, Ukraine is massive! Its like invading Texas. You could go 80 to 90 mph for 8 hours driving across and still haven't left. Hence the logistics problems. Not to mention not being welcomed like they did in Crimea which by the way as we know under the guise of Ukrainian troops with no patches or insignia. I mean you think the fighting of Luhansk and Donbass for years since would have let them know it's no cakewalk.



Logistics problem? They are literally across the border on 3 sides. And have just begun the invasion. US invades countries from across the globe. Their convoys are getting ripped to shreds. Tons of vehicles just being abandoned probably due to running out of gas or getting trapped. Their supply convoys are not reaching the attack convoys who are running too far ahead. Why are there small convoys of a few vehicles driving into cities like they are lost?

No one can look at this footage coming out and being impressed by Russian war machine. Russia’s military image just took a HUGE hit globally even if they capture Kiev and split Ukraine in half (which if the will is there, they will).


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Iran is more likely right now building 2 a WEEK. And you are saying 2 fully assembled missiles A DAY? Not happening, especially solid fuel.
> 
> Neither is Iran’s liquid/solid fuel engine daily production rate at 2 engines.
> 
> Yearly Iranian missile production might be 75-100 at best in current environment. Don’t see any indications of 10,000 a year production or even 5,000 or even 2,500.



And what are these figures based on? All I see is plain guesstimates but no justification.



TheImmortal said:


> Again 2000-2010 was early a Shahab-3 models production using less reliable guidance system less reliable alloys, and less reliable engine production.



These models can not only be upgraded with ready made kits and warheads, they will have their own role in a war.



TheImmortal said:


> Iran really has been producing missiles at a higher rate for maybe 8 years.
> 
> So the million dollar question is how many missiles can Iran build in 8 years? Like I said even 8,000 would be very optimistic



What are these statements founded upon other than guesswork and estimates from US authorities (in this case the Pentagon), which have a proven history of systematically and deliberately downplaying Iran's military industrial capabilities?

- - - - -



QWECXZ said:


> He won't get convinced. He understands that he's wrong, but he somehow feels obliged to continue his irrational arguments which go completely against logic.



I am yet to come across a convincing demonstration to the contrary.



QWECXZ said:


> He wants to compare missile production to automobile industry. Why wouldn't he compare it to the production of fighter jets? At least the industries are more similar. How many Kowsars have been produced after 4 years? The fourth one will be completed next year.



An analogy detached from fundamental variables. The production rate of Kowsars did not reach its full potential and never will because Kowsars and the air force in general are playing a subordinate role in Iran's essentially asymmetric defence doctrine. Whereas ballistic missiles, UAV's and the likes are treated as absolute priorities and have thus been attracting the bulk of funds allocated to domestic arms procurement. Hence why this is like apples and oranges.



QWECXZ said:


> Even 10,000 missiles would not protect Iran in a prolonged war. And by prolonged, I mean anything lasting more than a few months. And after our missile inventory runs out, we'll be left incredibly vulnerable to any offending force unless we purchase jet fighters from abroad. Even used jet fighters is a better option than leaving the IRIAF in this miserable situation.



More like ten thousand ballistic missiles (probably much more) launched from highly survivable platforms, thousands of cruise missiles, hundreds of UAV's with thousands of munitions, as well as the existing fleet of fighter jets, not to mention Iran's naval assets.

Indeed, this does and will protect Iran in any realistic conflict scenario, protracted or short lived, just as it has actually proven successful in deterring potential aggressors including the world's leading military power itself from initiating war against Iran. Incessant polemics on this site and elsewhere calling into question the defence strategy Iran worked out are nowhere new: we've been hearing them for ages. Only, there's not the remotest sign still of the gloomy picture they paint about Iran's security. And with every passing day, ground reality corroborates Iranian planners while refuting their critics.

The notion that Iran must engage in any sort of a symmetric arms race against the US in order to ensure her safety is delusory. The American war machine is geared towards rapidly defeating adversaries in a conventional and symmetric setting, and in this regard only countries as resourceful and sizeable as China or Russia can hope to achieve (near-)parity. For any other adversary, entertaining such assumptions would represent fatal reverie. An asymmetric doctrine then becomes the only rationally conceivable means of restoring a level playing field.

This observation furthermore is rooted in empirical reality. In all its recent wars, the US regime encountered no difficulties steamrolling opponents that choose to operate in a symmetric manner. Whilst asymmetrically fighting contenders were the only ones capable of offering strenuous opposition to the Americans. Iran understood this from the outset, thank God. Hence why she is still standing strong and progressing after forty-three years of anti-imperial Resistance.

As far as I'm concerned, the four or five local users who spend time seeking to portray Iranian decision makers as blind and incompetent can go on as much as they like. It's not going to change reality anyway, on either one of the following two decisive factors: Iran is not going to drop its asymmetric defence posture against the zio-American empire, nor will this compromise her security but in fact will only keep enhancing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> The notion that Iran must engage in any sort of a symmetric arms race against the US in order to ensure her safety is delusory. The American war machine is geared towards rapidly defeating adversaries in a conventional and symmetric environment, and in this regard only countries as resourceful and sizeable as China or Russia can hope to achieve (near-)parity. For any other adversary, entertaining such assumptions would represent fatal reverie. An asymmetric doctrine then becomes the only rationally conceivable means of restoring a level playing field.
> 
> This observation furthermore is rooted in empirical reality. In all its recent wars, the US regime encountered no difficulties steamrolling adversaries operating in a symmetric manner. Whilst asymmetrically fighting contenders were the only ones capable of offering strenuous opposition to the Americans. Iran understood this from the outset, thank God. Hence why she is still standing strong and progressing after forty-threar years of anti-imperial Resistance.


Dude, stop writing nonsense. And I am really getting tired of your straw man fallacy which is basically the main content of all your replies. Nobody was talking about an arms race with the US. The US was not even mentioned in our comments. I respect you for defending Iran, but your lack of reasoning and capability to add 2+2 have become boring.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, stop writing nonsense. And I am really getting tired of your straw man fallacy which is basically the main content of all your replies. Nobody was talking about an arms race with the US. *The US was not even mentioned in our comments.*








Cannot be bothered to cite the multiple additional references to the US in this discussion.

Your apparent short attention span does not seem to be a mere rhetorical subterfuge after all. I can understand, it's late in Tehran.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> View attachment 819431
> 
> 
> Cannot be bothered to cite the multiple other references to the US in this discussion.
> 
> Your apparent short attention span does not appear to be a mere rhetoric subterfuge after all.


We were not discussing that comment anymore, but nice desperate try.

And even your desperate attempt does not in any way imply suggesting a symmetric arms race with the US. If anything, it was mentioned many times here that the IRIAF can never match the US air superiority. The issue that is being discussed is completely different. If you had paid attention instead of just replying irrationally, you would've known.


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> We were not discussing that comment anymore, but nice desperate try.



While there was no direct mention of the US in your comment, you didn't name any other state either and simply spoke of some vague "prolonged war" and went on trying to portray Iran's defence doctrine as inadequate in essence. It is therefore perfectly legitimate for me, when addressing such claims about Iran's doctrine, to focus primarily on the US, since not only is America the single most potent enemy Iran may face in a war but moreover, what's going to work against them will work just as fine against any second tier foe.

Plus, I clearly talked of the zio-American empire in the concluding paragraph, and this includes all their regional clients.

So "nice try" at a subterfuge, however this sort of rhetoric seldom made one sound more convincing.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> While you did not mention the US directly, you didn't name any other adversary in that post either and simply spoke of some vague "prolonged war" whilst trying to portray Iran's defence doctrine as inadequate in essence. It is therefore perfectly legitimate for me, when addressing such comments about Iran's doctrine, to focus primarily on the US, since not only is America the single most potent enemy Iran may face in a war but, what's going to work againts them will work even more against any second tier foe.
> 
> So, "nice try" at asubterfuge, however this sort of rhetoric seldom made one sound more convincing.


So, you consider enemies like Saudi Arabia, Turkey or Pakistan not potent enough for Iran to have a plan for potential threats from them in future? We had a "prolonged war" with Iraq.

I can guess what you will say though: we will destroy them with our missiles before their jet fighters can even take off. lol

Honestly, with recent global events, the US will have much less time and motivation to focus on us. I remember Khamenei ordered the armed forces to start thinking about offensive capabilities. Iran cannot have offensive capabilities even against our neighbors as long as the IRIAF is in this sad state.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> And even your desperate attempt does not in any way imply suggesting a symmetric arms race with the US. If anything, it was mentioned many times here that the IRIAF can never match the US air superiority. The issue that is being discussed is completely different. If you had paid attention instead of just replying irrationally, you would've known.



Arguing that Iran will not stand a chance in a war against the US regime unless she conducts massive investment in air power is advocating symmetry, considering that air power is exactly what US military doctrine is centered around. At the very least, it's advocating a move towards greater symmetry.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> And what are these figures based on? All I see is plain guesswork with no justification.
> 
> 
> 
> These models can not only be upgraded with ready made kits and warheads, they will have their own role in a war.
> 
> 
> 
> What are these statements founded upon other than guesswork and estimates from US authorities (in this case the Pentagon), which have a proven history of systematically and deliberately downplaying Iran's military industrial capabilities?
> 
> - - - - -



Sejill-2 didn’t get revealed till 2008 and was a no show in many missile wargames for years. Reports of problems with the brand new missile design and newer more expensive materials was seen online.

Longer range F-110’s were not unveiled till Zolfghar in 2016.

As for where I get my production rate, it is my own personnel guess. Iran’s military rarely has leaks that are not intentional. So if you are waiting on Iran to be the one to tell you their production capabilities you might have to wait a long time.

Petramas seems to think it’s higher than 10,000 and again he uses last 12 years production due to Qiam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480190198143148042
I’m skeptical because he assumes 80 Qiam production lot at a high frequency. We don’t know if that Qiam production lots when delivered indicate quarterly, monthly, or semi annual production rate.

I went conservative, he went optimistic.

Also we don’t know how many missiles have been destroyed last 10 years trying to be transferred to HZ. How many missiles are used in war games and annual testing of stockpile. How many are discarded for X reason.

Maybe my estimate of 10,000 or lower was way too conservative. But I cant wrap my head around 100,000+ estimates.

Let’s say in conflict Iran fires 1,000 BMs (Russia fired 300 in 4 days) per month during war. With my estimate they would be depleted in 10 months. Another thing to ponder. Iran’s missile failure rate is 20-30% add in an interception rate. And for every 1,000 missiles Iran fires 500-600 reach their target.

So let’s say Iran has to first 2,000 per month. Any scenario where a war drags on more than a year will lead either complete exhaustion of Iranian missile supply (conservative estimate) or a high % (more liberal estimates of tens of thousands)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Arguing that Iran will not stand a chance in a war against the US regime unless she conducts massive investment in air power is advocating symmetry, considering that air power is exactly what US military doctrine is centered around.


That is a false statement. Symmetry means that Iran would rely on air superiority like the US does. That would be "symmetry". Stating that the IRIAF in its present form puts Iran in a very vulnerable position even regionally has nothing to do with advocating "symmetry" against the US, which again was not the intended adversary. Iran can still use its regional proxies. One doesn't preclude the other. They both can happen.


----------



## Stryker1982

ahaider97 said:


> Importance and relevance of conventional capability should be the most important lesson of this war. Air superiority is critical to protect troops and equipment on ground. I was of the opinion that Iranian missiles were an effective deterrence but now I think they are not enough. Iranians should start focusing on Artesh now, more tanks, artillery, jets etc. Numbers are also very important. I think a jet like JF 17 in large numbers would do Iranians good. But given the geography of Iran. dual engine jets might be needed.


To a large extent I agree.

Can't replace everything with missiles, although a huge number is great an useful, essentially anything static you want to destroy is gone, but at the end of the day, aircraft can be hidden, helicopters than be hidden anywhere, assets can be moved around.

If anything, this is proving that ISR, and electronic warfare are probably even more important than anything.
Focusing on tanks and artillery is great, but once you lose the sky it's all easy prey. So finding the enemy airforce, and makeshift airbases is critical. iran is not strong on either of these, especially space based ISR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> So, you consider enemies like Saudi Arabia, Turkey or Pakistan not potent enough for Iran to have a plan for potential threats from them in future? We had a "prolonged war" with Iraq.



Already addressed, read what you quote. To repeat:



> but moreover, what's going to work against them will work just as fine against any second tier foe





QWECXZ said:


> I can guess what you will say though: we will destroy them with our missiles before their jet fighters can even take off. lol



Real world events have and will keep refuting the unwarranted, unsubstantiated catastrophism we've been seeing for years from a select number of users here. You'll be entitled to laugh (so to speak) when the militaries of Saudi Arabia, Turkey or Pakistan actually launch a successful aggression against Iran. Until then, the status quo will speak for itself.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Already addressed, read what you quote. To repeat:
> 
> Real world events have and will keep refuting the unwarranted, unsubstantiated catastrophism we've been seeing for years from a select number of users here. You'll be entitled to "laugh" when the militaries of Saudi Arabia, Turkey or Pakistan actually launch a successful military aggression against Iran. Until then, the status quo will speak for itself.


Except that a second tier foe, unlike the US, will have many more reasons to continue the war beyond just the destruction of Iran's vital infrastructures. Other factors such as patriotism will be involved. So, your answer is again wrong. If you think that in a potential war with Turkey (just as an example), the Turks would give up easily after they have been hit, you are dead wrong. 

Americans may protest against war if Iran kills too many Americans and they see the cost of war is too much. But Turks and Pakistanis will get even more enraged and more motivated to keep the war going. And the longer it lasts, the more vulnerable Iran will become without a proper air force.

Your second paragraph adds nothing of value to the discussion. The status quo is by definition "current". It does not guarantee anything about future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> That is a false statement. Symmetry means that Iran would rely on air superiority like the US does. That would be "symmetry". Stating that the IRIAF in its present form puts Iran in a very vulnerable position even regionally has nothing to do with advocating "symmetry" against the US, which again was not the intended adversary. Iran can still use its regional proxies. One doesn't preclude the other. They both can happen.



Portraying the supposedly "sad" state of the IRIAF as a decisive criterion in determining Iran's security equals attributing a central role to air power. And that in turn translates a thinking similar to American military doctrine, hence the symmetry. 

Also, greater role for the air force in countering enemy air power and in carrying out strikes, which you advocate, would represent a step towards increased symmetry and away from asymmetry.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Portraying the supposedly "sad" state of the IRIAF as a decisive criterion in determining Iran's security equals attributing a central role to air power. And that in turn translates a thinking similar to American military doctrine, hence the symmetry.


Again, another fallacy. One component of power does not need to be "central" to affect the overall performance. The statement that missiles cannot cover the role of an air force does not imply that the air force should play a central role in anyway.


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> Also another thing, I remember seeing Iran's military showing U.S. military forces after the missile strikes showing more active radars as well as aircraft being dispersed around the bases to make it less easy to destroy multiple aircraft in 1 blast. Can't find the image, but I saw it somewhere.


Yup, the Americans as usual know what they are doing.

Unless you absolutely flatten the bases, the airforce will survive with damage. And if they anticipate that very event, they will literally move their aircraft outside the airbases and park them in the open desert.

Iran has no such ISR capability to know that happened and will think it took out dozens of aircraft and helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Except that a second tier foe, unlike the US, will have many more reasons to continue the war beyond just the destruction of Iran's vital infrastructures. Other factors such as patriotism will be involved. So, your answer is again wrong. If you think that in a potential war with Turkey (just as an example), the Turks would give up easily, you are dead wrong.



Not sure what you're trying to convey here. Without specifying clearly defined political objectives and how these are supposed to be achieved through military means, any discussion about war makes no sense anyway.

Furthermore, what deters the US from launching military aggression against Iran will deter Turkey as well. Patriotism is of no relevance in this.



QWECXZ said:


> Your second paragraph adds nothing of value to the discussion. The status quo is by definition "current". It does not guarantee anything about future.



The status in future will not change. So yes, it adds a point to the discussion.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Logistics problem? They are literally across the border on 3 sides. And have just begun the invasion. US invades countries from across the globe. Their convoys are getting ripped to shreds. Tons of vehicles just being abandoned probably due to running out of gas or getting trapped. Their supply convoys are not reaching the attack convoys who are running too far ahead. Why are there small convoys of a few vehicles driving into cities like they are lost?
> 
> No one can look at this footage coming out and being impressed by Russian war machine. Russia’s military image just took a HUGE hit globally even if they capture Kiev and split Ukraine in half (which if the will is there, they will).





Oldman1 said:


> Russia has the experience as they have been involved in past conflicts like Syria, Georgia, Chechnya, Crimea, etc. But the problem is Syria was mostly Russian Air Force and special forces on the ground besides security personnel to protect Russia aircraft and SAMs. Georgia and Crimea was a short war with speed and surprise nothing major and small region, Ukraine is massive! Its like invading Texas. You could go 80 to 90 mph for 8 hours driving across and still haven't left. Hence the logistics problems. Not to mention not being welcomed like they did in Crimea which by the way as we know under the guise of Ukrainian troops with no patches or insignia. I mean you think the fighting of Luhansk and Donbass for years since would have let them know it's no cakewalk.


The logistical problems we are hearing about might be more about the interception of supply lines by behind the lines partizans or special forces, and in the videos we've seen, air/drone strikes.

Their was a major article that came out years ago about the training of UKR special forces by the US to operate behind enemy lines.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Not sure what you're trying to convey here. Without specifying clearly defined political objectives and how these are supposed to be achieved through military means, any discussion about war makes no sense anyway.
> 
> Furthermore, what deters the US from launching military aggression against Iran will deter Turkey as well. Patriotism is of no relevance in this.


It is clear what is being conveyed here by different commentators. You can read them again. 


SalarHaqq said:


> The status in future will not change. So yes, it adds a point of value to the discussion.


"The status in future will not change" is a stupid thing to say which adds no value to the discussion.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Sejill-2 didn’t get revealed till 2008 and was a no show in many missile wargames for years. Reports of problems with the brand new missile design and newer more expensive materials was seen online.
> 
> Longer range F-110’s were not unveiled till Zolfghar in 2016.
> 
> As for where I get my production rate, it is my own personnel guess. Iran’s military rarely has leaks that are not intentional. So if you are waiting on Iran to be the one to tell you their production capabilities you might have to wait a long time.
> 
> Petramas seems to think it’s higher than 10,000 and again he uses last 12 years production due to Qiam.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480190198143148042
> I’m skeptical because he assumes 80 Qiam production lot at a high frequency. We don’t know if that Qiam production lots when delivered indicate quarterly, monthly, or semi annual production rate.
> 
> I went conservative, he went optimistic.
> 
> Also we don’t know how many missiles have been destroyed last 10 years trying to be transferred to HZ. How many missiles are used in war games and annual testing of stockpile. How many are discarded for X reason.
> 
> Maybe my estimate of 10,000 or lower was way too conservative. But I cant wrap my head around 100,000+ estimates.
> 
> Let’s say in conflict Iran fires 1,000 BMs (Russia fired 300 in 4 days) per month during war. With my estimate they would be depleted in 10 months. Another thing to ponder. Iran’s missile failure rate is 20-30% add in an interception rate. And for every 1,000 missiles Iran fires 500-600 reach their target.
> 
> So let’s say Iran has to first 2,000 per month. Any scenario where a war drags on more than a year will lead either complete exhaustion of Iranian missile supply (conservative estimate) or a high % (more liberal estimates of tens of thousands)


You'd imagine after first 1000 or 2000 missiles fire you should have evaporate all enemy capabilities, but this really depends on intelligence gather capability, which really needs to be improved in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> You'd imagine after first 1000 or 2000 missiles fire you should have evaporate all enemy capabilities, but this really depends on intelligence gather capability, which really needs to be improved in Iran.



No other way around it either. 

Iran either knows *exactly *what it's intending to hit or that missile goes to absolute waste just pounding away at dirt, rock and sand.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Again, another fallacy. One component of power does not need to be "central" to affect the overall performance.



This represents a semantic slip now. Didn't you explicitly claim, and I quote, that the state of Iran's air force is placing Iran in a "*very vulnerable* position even regionally"? Which is not just akin to generically saying it affects overall performance, but very much equals attributing a decisive type of relevance to air power in the determination of Iran's overall security situation.



QWECXZ said:


> The statement that missiles cannot cover the role of an air force does not imply that the air force should play a central role in anyway.



Considering there are not all too many other options available to fulfill the roles of an air force, it ends up doing so.



QWECXZ said:


> "The status in future will not change" is a stupid thing to say which adds no value to the discussion.



More than catastrophist / alarmist predictions about Iran's security, by offering a more realistic take on the issue. One that time will prove to have been more rational, like it consistently has for the past decades. As said, none of the tirades posted here by critics of Iran's doctrine have anything innovative to them. In fact they're practically as old as the Islamic Revolution itself, and they keep getting proven wrong with the passage of time.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> This represents a semantic slip, a subterfuge. You explicitly claimed that the state of Iran's air force is placing Iran in a "*very vulnerable* position even regionally" (sic). Which is not just akin to saying it generically "affects overall performance", but it very much equals attributing a decisive relevance to air power in the determination of Iran's overall security situation.


If someone says that a person without feet is in a very vulnerable position, does that mean that feet are more important than the brain or the heart? They serve different purposes. You can't compare them. Dude, you are bad at semantics. Your selective interpretations and straw man fallacies are not going to win you this argument. You lost it a long time ago in fact.



SalarHaqq said:


> Considering there are not all too many other options available to fulfill the roles of an air force, it pretty tends to do so.


Saying that Iran has no choice because nobody sells Iran jet fighters is one thing, trying to justify Iran's strategy as a genius discovery against everyone's reasoning and intuition, which honestly has been nothing but a temporary solution out of necessity due to sanctions, is a whole different matter. And trying to argue against the usefulness of an air force even if a window of opportunity for purchasing modern fighters might open due to recent events is a clear indication of irrational thinking or intentional trolling.


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> This represents a semantic slip, a subterfuge. You explicitly claimed that the state of Iran's air force is placing Iran in a "*very vulnerable* position even regionally" (sic). Which is not just akin to saying it generically "affects overall performance", but it very much equals attributing a decisive relevance to air power in the determination of Iran's overall security situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering there are not all too many other options available to fulfill the roles of an air force, it pretty tends to do so.



Salar-jan, Iran's massive missile inventory would only be able to replace one function of a modern-fighter. And that's striking mainly *fixed *targets with access to only sub-optimal ISR.

Here are some of the shortcomings of a missile compared to a multi-role fighter that has proper support.

- Ballistic Missiles cannot actively search for targets in the theatre unless its anti-radiation or anti-ship (results will vary)
- No "man in the loop" to receive in the air updates to change targets based on battle-field priority
- Cannot intercept, anything. Fighters can
- Once used, it cannot be used again. Fighters can be re-armed and loaded with the same amount of ordinances they took off with
- Fighters can be loaded with a diverse array of weapons and mission specific kits, changing with the flow of battle as needed
- Fighters can defend large swathes of territory actively allowing for the rest of the military to function without fear of obliteration. This works well with IADS
- Fighters can be used to penetrate enemy AD and conduct surgical strikes, missiles can do this but their accuracy drops off significantly the further away from launch point the target is
- A fighter can carry a diverse set of weapons allowing it to be used to tackle a multitude of problems in real-time. Both AA and Air-to-ground
- A fighter (especially multi-role) fulfills many different roles
- The amount of firepower allowed by a fighter far outstrips that of a missile since they can carry many more of them at one time. A squadron of fully loaded F-15s (for example) can unleash massive amounts of both dummy and precision fire. Then fly back to base to reload and do it again and again.
- Fighters establish air-superiority and keep the skies clear of enemy airborne assets
- Fighters can provide CAS to frontline units
- Fighters (F-35) can act like an integrated combat-node for overall battlefield awareness. Feeding up-to-date information to command.
- Fighters with AWACS support can lay waste to a vast array of targets due to again, battlefield awareness
- Fighters can "look down" allowing for a way greater amount of enemy assets to be revealed
- Fighters with refueling tankers can conduct extensive raids on enemy fortifications (many such examples of this during the Iran-Iraq war where IRIAF decimated Iraqi military installations using these methods).
- Fighters have longevity to them, they can be upgraded over the course of decades.

Many of my points are repeated but they do warrant repeating. The list goes on and on really. But the main take away is that missiles, no matter how numerous or impressive in combat ability, they just simply will never replace the *need* for at-least a somewhat modern air-force. If not to strike and conduct extensive operations. Then at least for interception and general air-defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> If someone says that a person without feet is in a very vulnerable position, does that mean that feet are more important than the brain or the heart?



That's not what my quoted statement entailed. However, given that you had previously engaged into extensive commenting about how you consider air power to be both more efficient and more cost-effective in the strike role compared to its alternative (ie ballistic missiles), we must conclude that yes.



QWECXZ said:


> Saying that Iran has no choice because nobody sells Iran jet fighters is one thing, trying to justify Iran's strategy which has been nothing but due to sanctions and out of necessity is a whole different matter.



This would amount to a false syllogism, I'm afraid. Iranian planners would have opted for the same strategy even in case of better access to fighter jets. There have been reports from sources much more credible than the likes of Taghvaee, that Iran turned down some large, affordable offers (for instance dozens of fighter jets from Turkmenistan if I'm not mistaken, in the 90's or early 00's). Another example are the Su-25 which Iran returned to Iraq.

Iran's motivations have been based on criteria such as cost-effectiveness, the nature of its main potential enemy (and the tremendous differential in terms of resources between the two), as well as on some inherent technical advantages characteristic of missiles, UAV's etc.

It's obvious that Iran has shown little enthusiasm in even attempting to convince potential suppliers of acquiescing to fighter jet deals.



QWECXZ said:


> And trying to argue against the usefulness of an air force even if a window of opportunity for purchasing modern fighters might open due to recent events is a clear indication of irrational thinking.



Not really. Cost-effectiveness and budgetary constraints are paramount. So are doctrinal requirements and specifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> The list goes on and on really. But the main take away is that missiles, no matter how numerous or impressive in combat ability, they just simply will never replace the *need* for at-least a somewhat modern air-force. If not to strike and conduct extensive operations. Than at least for interception and general air-defense.



Sorry I won't have time to read your detailed explanations right now, but just to address the conclusion: I'm not sure if IRIAF for the past couple of decades would have qualified as a sufficiently modern air force to you, but assuming it wouldn't and considering the huge threat levels Iran faced from the US regime during this entire period, it would seem that Iran did in effect succeed in doing without the type of air power you have in mind. This would have to be the conclusion stemming from de facto empirical evidence. When it comes to the strike and interception roles, as stated earlier I do believe a limited acquisition of Russian heavy interceptors (three to four squadrons) to reduce hypothetical pressure on the ground based AD network around critical infrastructure would make sense, seeing how it wouldn't fall outside the framework of doctrinal parameters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498020532104704001


Stryker1982 said:


> You'd imagine after first 1000 or 2000 missiles fire you should have evaporate all enemy capabilities, but this really depends on intelligence gather capability, which really needs to be improved in Iran.



There’s a lot of targets. And Russia spent 350 missiles on one country and the country is still kicking.

Iran has to hit US navy ships, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Iraq, Syria, Israel, Diego Garcia, maybe even Turkish airbases hosting US assets.

1000-2000 missiles is not enough for that. Not even close.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> Lukashenko has warned France and Germany that if they station nuclear weapons in the neighboring countries of Belarus, Belarus will again become a nuclear state. Even Lukashenko gets it.


Lukashenko cannot choose a non alignment approach bro. 

We don't want to lose one over an other side. Even the peanut brain Reza Gholdor understood that Iran's interests lies in non alignment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

It seems our simpletons want to appease these a$$holes, again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498043006263377921

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Russia might soon be more Isolated than Iran.

Pretty crazy times if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Missiles vs Fighter jets ? Which one would be better ? I think it depends on the adversary. Against the US, missiles are the weapon of choice, since fighter jets would be more or less useless against a far superior airforce.

Against a regional adversary however, a mix of missiles and fighter jets would be the best option.

I'm not sure how many missiles Iran can launch at one time but with Iran's mobile launchers and launch sites from underground silos, 100 targets hit on a daily basis, especially at the start, would be preferable.

In the Ukraine war, the way I look at it, Russia has been taking it easy on Ukraine. Remember, anything the Russians destroy, they themselves will be responsible for rebuilding. They prefer not using excessive force.

In the first day they used 160 missiles. So far the Russians have surrounded every major city but have reframed from sending in their most elite units and they have tried to avoid civilian casualties. If this were an attack by the Americans or NATO, thousands of civilians would have been killed already and Ukraine would have been conquered without mercy, bombed into oblivion.

Unfortunately it doesn't seem as if this soft approach is going to work. Sooner or later, especially if these negotiations fail, Russia will have to start employing more ruthless and heavy handed tactics and really using the bulk of their forces to absolutely overwhelm and crush any resistance. It's sad but this is what it has come to.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498020532104704001
> 
> 
> There’s a lot of targets. And Russia spent 350 missiles on one country and the country is still kicking.
> 
> Iran has to hit US navy ships, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Iraq, Syria, Israel, Diego Garcia, maybe even Turkish airbases hosting US assets.
> 
> 1000-2000 missiles is not enough for that. Not even close.


----------



## sha ah

The settlements of Shchastya and Stanytsia Luhanska have been occupied and almost destroyed, the situation is on the verge of a humanitarian catastrophe, - the head of the Luhansk Regional State Administration Serhiy Haidai.​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498003940067086338
Zelensky office confirms Russian troops have taken Berdyansk, home to naval base, on the Azov sea. Key point on the land bridge to Crimea​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498055522259451906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497836460552171521
Although I'm skeptical I hope that these latest negotiations will work out. If not the Russians will increase the pressure and begin utilizing more ruthless and heavy handed tactics. Expect a massive outcry from the west. Honestly if this Kiev government cared about their people then they would have agreed to the terms in Minsk and a ceasefire during the last 7 years. Now they have dragged their nation into a war that they have no hope of winning. Likely if they don't agree to terms, they will end up being a government in exile in London.

I wonder if this can be verified and geolocated. If true this would be a last ditch effort by the Ukrainians since most of their airbases have either been destroyed or occupied and Russians have control of the air with their airforce and air defenses. Isn't the TOR capable of being active while mobile ? Perhaps the Russians were not expecting this ?



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498020532104704001
> 
> 
> There’s a lot of targets. And Russia spent 350 missiles on one country and the country is still kicking.
> 
> Iran has to hit US navy ships, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Iraq, Syria, Israel, Diego Garcia, maybe even Turkish airbases hosting US assets.
> 
> 1000-2000 missiles is not enough for that. Not even close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Russian vehicles burnt in Kharkiv​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497994602619588620
On one hand this is good for Ukrainian morale, on the other hand, the situation is going to deteriorate as Ukrainians run low on food, fuel and ammunition. Mark my words if these negotiations fail you will see Russians using more ruthless means and civilian casualties will spike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So despite their best efforts, the Saudis have effectively lost control of Harad in the north of Yemen. It was something like a battle of attrition and both sides sustained heavy casualties but in the end, like Hodeidah, the Saudis have failed. The Houthis have also again launched a drone at Jizan. Allegedly this injured more than a dozen civilians. This despite 40+ airstrikes in the north recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497993363076915204

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

It has barely been 4 days and the west are ranting and claiming that Russia has failed. Do most people realize that wars tend to go on for years ? So far most of Ukraine's airforce and AD have been destroyed. Their cities are surrounded and they will soon run out of food, fuel and ammunition. 

So far the Russians have not really struck Ukraine with their full might. Only if this war escalates for several months and the Russians really go all in will we know the end result. People tend to forget that wars are not black and white and victory and defeat are not absolute. Expect shifts in momentum, ups and downs throughout the fighting. 

Remember in WW2, the Russians faced alot of adversity. The winter war against Finland was quite disastrous, but he who laughs last laughs best. In the end the Soviets won and that's what counts. Ukrainians will offer some stiff resistance but I highly doubt if this war will end well for them. I personally expect to eventually see a Ukrainian government in exile after Kharkiv and Kiev fall to Russia. 

As far as claims go, I've seen alot of evidence that has turned out to be old footage, fake claims, etc. Often times the fog of far can be extremely confusing. On the 2nd day the Kiev government claimed 3500 Russian soldiers killed. Then the 3rd day they claimed hundreds killed now they're again claiming 5000. Two IL-76 planes and we still haven't seen any evidence. Personally I think it's best to wait until the dust settles.



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497993363076915204

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

sha ah said:


> Isn't the TOR capable of being active while mobile ? Perhaps the Russians were not expecting this ?


Was wondering the same...


----------



## Shawnee

Are we gonna have another war like Moldavia or Romania after this one ends. Russia can find a chip to fend off sanctions and bargain it.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498009238286839812

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497229018692739078

اکانت فرشاد مادر جنده وابسته به سازمان میت و در ادامه اکانت عظیم ه

دم خروسشون بیرون زد


----------



## Shawnee

All the collaboration between Turkey and Ukrainians including turbofan deliveries are gone.
It is hard for them to digest the truth and they stick to unrealities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> So despite their best efforts, the Saudis have effectively lost control of Harad in the north of Yemen. It was something like a battle of attrition and both sides sustained heavy casualties but in the end, like Hodeidah, the Saudis have failed. The Houthis have also again launched a drone at Jizan. Allegedly this injured more than a dozen civilians. This despite 40+ airstrikes in the north recently.
> 
> View attachment 819478


Incredible honestly. Didn't they try to mass a large assault from there with a big buildup



Shawnee said:


> All the collaboration between Turkey and Ukrainians including turbofan deliveries are gone.
> It is hard for them to digest the truth and they stick to unrealities.


Would be interesting to see what happens with the military cooperation if that is even possible anymore. Ukraine has alot to offer in terms of engine technology and manufacturing. This is a big blow to Turkey, and the isolation of Russia is a big gain for Iran.

Let's be realistic, they took advantage of Iran while it was under sanctions, now let's see how much they care about Israel who is on the side of NATO. Give us some Su-35's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*City of Kharkiv* (1.4 million population) is the crown jewel of the Ukraine industry..Russia will capture this city using very soft methods in order not to damage the plants and people in it.. Just capturing the city of Kharkov is worth all the hardware that Russian will lose in this entire operation...here is a brief of what is in this city..

*خواهیم دید که برخی از استراتژیک ترین صنایع اوکراین در استان خارکیف قرار دارد و حضور این صنایع به نوعی باعث شده روسها با احتیاط بیشتری در استان پیشروی کرده و از به کارگیری سلاح های سنگین دوری کنند.* در ادامه نگاهی به برخی از این صنایع راهبردی خواهیم داشت.
*قلب زرهی بلوک شرق در خارکیف*
اگر از علاقمندان به مسائل نظامی باشید اطلاع دارید که یکی از مهم ترین نقاط قدرت در ارتش شوروی سابق، توان تک زرهی سنگین و پر تعداد بود که برخی از مهم ترین دفاتر طراحی و کارخانه های ساخت ادوات زرهی از جمله تانک ها در دوره شوروی سابق، در کشور اوکراین و در استان خارکیف و خصوصا در اطراف شهر خارکیف بنا شده اند. از این میان، دو شرکت یکی موسوم به KMDB و دیگری کارخانه مالیشف، مشهورتر و مهمتر از بقیه صنایع هستند.





*تانک اوپلوت ساخت اوکراین در خدمت ارتش تایلند*
به طور خلاصه، تقریبا هر آنچه در حوزه تانک و زره پوش در اوکراین بخواهید در این دو شرکت پیدا می شود. چه تانک هایی مثل سری اوپلوت تا نفربرهایی مثل سری BTR-۴ که در سالهای اخیر این محصولات برخی موفقیت های صادراتی در کشورهایی مثل تایلند ، پاکستان و عراق را نیز تجربه کردند.




*نفربر BTR-۴ ساخت کشور اوکراین*
برای این که مخاطبان دچار اشتباه نشوند باید اضافه کنیم که برخی از محصولات توسط هر دو شرکت قابل ارائه هستند مثل تانک اوپلوت . در بخش ارائه بسته های ارتقاء برای انواع زره پوش ها موجوعه KMDB دست بازتری داشته و انواع ارتقاء را برای تانک های سری T ساخت شوروی سابق و ساخته های بعد از فروپاشی ارائه می دهد. این بسته های ارتقاء در تمامی حوزه ها مثل پیشران ، حفاظت و قدرت آتش وجود دارد.




*بسته ارتقاء T-۵۵AGM برای تانک های سری تی ۵۵ از شرکت اوکراینی KMDB*
نکته مهم و بسیار کلیدی درباره این دو شرکت بحث توان ساخت سیستم های پیشران برای انواع تانک و نفربرها است که این دو را بدل به معدود کارخانه ها و اوکراین را بدل به یکی از معدود کشورهای جهان می کند که توان طراحی ، ساخت و تولید انبوه سیستم های پیشران برای زره پوش ها را دارد. این دو شرکت البته در حوزه های غیر نظامی مثل راه آهن ، تولید ماشین آلات سنگین در حوزه های مهندسی و کشاورزی نیز فعالیت های گسترده ای دارند.
*خارکیف ؛ یک قطب مهم هوافضای اوکراین
در حوزه هوافضا نیز این استان اوکراین حرف های مهمی برای گفتن دارد. بخشی از تاسیسات ساخت و ساز شرکت هواپیماسازی آنتونوف در این استان قرار دارد که این شرکت هم به مانند باقی زیرساخت های مهم صنعتی اوکراین از دوران شوروی سابق در این کشور باقی مانده و بعد از فروپاشی، کل شرکت هواپیما سازی آنتونوف در این کشور قرار گرفت . بخشی از خط تولید این شرکت که عمدتا ساخت هواپیماهای ترابری و مسافری سبک آنتونوف ۱۴۰ و انتونوف ۷۴ را بر عهده دارد در استان خارکیف قرار دارند.*




*بخشی از سوله ساخت هواپیما در خارکیف اوکراین*
همچنین چندین دانشگاه مهم اوکراین که در حوزه هوافضا فعال هستند در این استان حضور دارند. خارکیف در حوزه فضایی و الکترونیکی نیز دارای شرکت های مهمی است به طوری که در بخش تولید سیستم های کنترل کننده برای ماهواره برها شرکت Kommunar در استان خارکیف فعال هستند. این شرکت همچنین در حوزه تولید انواع سیستم های کنترل دیجیتالی ، محصولات مربوط به صنایع راه آهن و سیستم های اندازه گیری الکترومغناطیسی فعالیت دارد.
*دیگر شرکت مهم در این استان اوکراین Khartron نام دارد. این شرکت که از زمان شوروی سابق در این بخش از اوکراین قرار گرفته، در حوزه توسعه سیستم های کنترلی برای عنوان موشک ها و ماهواره برها فعالیت می کرده و توسعه سیستم‌های کنترلی برای موشک های قاره پیمای شوروی سابق مثل سری اس اس ۱۸ ملقب به شیطان، ایستگاه فضایی میر و توسعه برخی سنسورها برای سیستم های به کار رفته در ایستگاه فضایی بین المللی نیز فعال بوده است.*




*موشک قاره پیمای اس اس ۱۸ ساخت شوروی سابق*
با این اوصاف، به نظر می رسد با توجه به اینکه بخش بزرگی از میراث علمی و صنعتی اتحاد جماهیر شوروی سابق همچنان در اوکراین بویژه شهر خارکیف باقی مانده، ارتش روسیه با تاکید دولتمردان این کشور، برای حفاظت از این صنایع مهم و بدست آوردن آنها یا انتقال به دولتی همسو، فعلا در روزهای اخیر از به کار بردن قدرت آتش سنگین برای مقابله و درگیری با نیروهای حاضر در شهر مذکور پرهیز کرده و تلاش می کند با کمترین هزینه و خسارت، آنرا تصاحب کند.
*Russian war strategy*:... *Capture softly with love if you can

US war strategy*.............*.Destroy with prejudice*

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> *City of Kharkiv* (1.4 million population) is the crown jewel of the Ukraine industry..Russia will capture this city using very soft methods in order not to damage the plants and people in it.. Just capturing the city of Kharkov is worth all the hardware that Russian will lose in this entire operation...here is a brief of what is in this city..
> 
> *خواهیم دید که برخی از استراتژیک ترین صنایع اوکراین در استان خارکیف قرار دارد و حضور این صنایع به نوعی باعث شده روسها با احتیاط بیشتری در استان پیشروی کرده و از به کارگیری سلاح های سنگین دوری کنند.* در ادامه نگاهی به برخی از این صنایع راهبردی خواهیم داشت.
> *قلب زرهی بلوک شرق در خارکیف*
> اگر از علاقمندان به مسائل نظامی باشید اطلاع دارید که یکی از مهم ترین نقاط قدرت در ارتش شوروی سابق، توان تک زرهی سنگین و پر تعداد بود که برخی از مهم ترین دفاتر طراحی و کارخانه های ساخت ادوات زرهی از جمله تانک ها در دوره شوروی سابق، در کشور اوکراین و در استان خارکیف و خصوصا در اطراف شهر خارکیف بنا شده اند. از این میان، دو شرکت یکی موسوم به KMDB و دیگری کارخانه مالیشف، مشهورتر و مهمتر از بقیه صنایع هستند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تانک اوپلوت ساخت اوکراین در خدمت ارتش تایلند*
> به طور خلاصه، تقریبا هر آنچه در حوزه تانک و زره پوش در اوکراین بخواهید در این دو شرکت پیدا می شود. چه تانک هایی مثل سری اوپلوت تا نفربرهایی مثل سری BTR-۴ که در سالهای اخیر این محصولات برخی موفقیت های صادراتی در کشورهایی مثل تایلند ، پاکستان و عراق را نیز تجربه کردند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *نفربر BTR-۴ ساخت کشور اوکراین*
> برای این که مخاطبان دچار اشتباه نشوند باید اضافه کنیم که برخی از محصولات توسط هر دو شرکت قابل ارائه هستند مثل تانک اوپلوت . در بخش ارائه بسته های ارتقاء برای انواع زره پوش ها موجوعه KMDB دست بازتری داشته و انواع ارتقاء را برای تانک های سری T ساخت شوروی سابق و ساخته های بعد از فروپاشی ارائه می دهد. این بسته های ارتقاء در تمامی حوزه ها مثل پیشران ، حفاظت و قدرت آتش وجود دارد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بسته ارتقاء T-۵۵AGM برای تانک های سری تی ۵۵ از شرکت اوکراینی KMDB*
> نکته مهم و بسیار کلیدی درباره این دو شرکت بحث توان ساخت سیستم های پیشران برای انواع تانک و نفربرها است که این دو را بدل به معدود کارخانه ها و اوکراین را بدل به یکی از معدود کشورهای جهان می کند که توان طراحی ، ساخت و تولید انبوه سیستم های پیشران برای زره پوش ها را دارد. این دو شرکت البته در حوزه های غیر نظامی مثل راه آهن ، تولید ماشین آلات سنگین در حوزه های مهندسی و کشاورزی نیز فعالیت های گسترده ای دارند.
> *خارکیف ؛ یک قطب مهم هوافضای اوکراین
> در حوزه هوافضا نیز این استان اوکراین حرف های مهمی برای گفتن دارد. بخشی از تاسیسات ساخت و ساز شرکت هواپیماسازی آنتونوف در این استان قرار دارد که این شرکت هم به مانند باقی زیرساخت های مهم صنعتی اوکراین از دوران شوروی سابق در این کشور باقی مانده و بعد از فروپاشی، کل شرکت هواپیما سازی آنتونوف در این کشور قرار گرفت . بخشی از خط تولید این شرکت که عمدتا ساخت هواپیماهای ترابری و مسافری سبک آنتونوف ۱۴۰ و انتونوف ۷۴ را بر عهده دارد در استان خارکیف قرار دارند.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بخشی از سوله ساخت هواپیما در خارکیف اوکراین*
> همچنین چندین دانشگاه مهم اوکراین که در حوزه هوافضا فعال هستند در این استان حضور دارند. خارکیف در حوزه فضایی و الکترونیکی نیز دارای شرکت های مهمی است به طوری که در بخش تولید سیستم های کنترل کننده برای ماهواره برها شرکت Kommunar در استان خارکیف فعال هستند. این شرکت همچنین در حوزه تولید انواع سیستم های کنترل دیجیتالی ، محصولات مربوط به صنایع راه آهن و سیستم های اندازه گیری الکترومغناطیسی فعالیت دارد.
> *دیگر شرکت مهم در این استان اوکراین Khartron نام دارد. این شرکت که از زمان شوروی سابق در این بخش از اوکراین قرار گرفته، در حوزه توسعه سیستم های کنترلی برای عنوان موشک ها و ماهواره برها فعالیت می کرده و توسعه سیستم‌های کنترلی برای موشک های قاره پیمای شوروی سابق مثل سری اس اس ۱۸ ملقب به شیطان، ایستگاه فضایی میر و توسعه برخی سنسورها برای سیستم های به کار رفته در ایستگاه فضایی بین المللی نیز فعال بوده است.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *موشک قاره پیمای اس اس ۱۸ ساخت شوروی سابق*
> با این اوصاف، به نظر می رسد با توجه به اینکه بخش بزرگی از میراث علمی و صنعتی اتحاد جماهیر شوروی سابق همچنان در اوکراین بویژه شهر خارکیف باقی مانده، ارتش روسیه با تاکید دولتمردان این کشور، برای حفاظت از این صنایع مهم و بدست آوردن آنها یا انتقال به دولتی همسو، فعلا در روزهای اخیر از به کار بردن قدرت آتش سنگین برای مقابله و درگیری با نیروهای حاضر در شهر مذکور پرهیز کرده و تلاش می کند با کمترین هزینه و خسارت، آنرا تصاحب کند.
> *Russian war strategy*:... *Capture softly with love if you can
> 
> US war strategy*.............*.Destroy with prejudice*


It seems like they might be shifting strategy on this. 

There is too much resistance to work softly, so expect harsher measures but avoid damage to important industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498020532104704001
> There’s a lot of targets. And Russia spent 350 missiles on one country and the country is still kicking.



Realistically, the expression "still kicking" would apply if those "kicks" actually allowed Ukraine to achieve the objectives driving its efforts. These objectives are: to expel Russian forces from the national territory and deny their adversary's aim, in other terms make sure that Kiev will not get coerced into a revision of its western-leaning, anti-Russian policy orientation in spite of the military pressure currently exerted by Moscow. As long as these goal aren't met, Ukraine is not succeeding, nor would the couple of Russian army vehicles that Ukrainian drones were able to strike be of relevance. It's not tallies of damaged or destroyed material which determine the outcome of conflicts, but political end results.

By the way, merely five actual Russian weapons systems are among this list of units struck by Ukraine's UAV's: four Buk SAM TEL's and a Tor-M2. The four other weapons hit (howitzers) are Belarussian. The majority of assets suppressed (sixteen to be exact) are simple trucks and tractors, however.

More importantly, this was actually achieved with UAV's, not fighter jets. How many Russian tanks, armored vehicles, missile launchers, artillery systems could the Ukrainian air force bomb? If anything, these numbers would thus only tend to justify Iran's defence doctrine, which focuses not just on ballistic missiles but on UAV's as well over the air force.



TheImmortal said:


> Iran has to hit US navy ships, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Iraq, Syria, Israel, Diego Garcia, maybe even Turkish airbases hosting US assets.
> 
> 1000-2000 missiles is not enough for that. Not even close.



US Navy ships will not be targeted by ballistic missiles alone. Iran also has in store hundreds if not thousands of anti-ship cruise missiles and torpedos, delivered by a combination of coastal batteries, fast attack craft and submarines. Complemented by drones and the air force in a subsidiary role.

As for Russian use of ballistic missiles in the ongoing war, does anyone have the target list? In what manner did the Russians employ those 350 missiles? Were they mostly directed at Ukrainian airbases or other types of infrastructures? To extrapolate a generic figure and infer that therefore, Iran would not be able to neutralize enemy air power with her ballistic and cruise missiles plus drones is just too quick a conclusion. One given weapons system can have a very different impact depending on how it is used. When discussing weapons and doctrine, the 'how' is as decisive as the 'what'.

The Iranian defensive architecture is well suited to defeat enemy objectives in case of a conflict. That's why the cited regimes, despite their overwhelming hostility, never attempted military aggression against Iran.

The Islamic Republic is not going to modify Iran's doctrinal outlook, and this will keep deterring military aggression and will ensure Iran's security unabated. Had the structure of Iranian armed forces been more akin to Saddam's Iraq - ie had it been more symmetrical vis a vis the US military, then war would actually have been more probable. On a sidenote, a defence doctrine is not something that can be altered on a whim. These sorts of processes take years if not decades to bear fruit, and suppose enormous (and costly) systemic and organizational readjustments.

In short, one really hasn't a choice but to take one's hat off to the planners and decision makers of the Islamic Republic (that is, the revolutionary core of the system of course, not liberal sell-outs). Any of the conceivable alternatives to the IR will lead to instant imperial servitude and/or defeat and balkanization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497668166473764867

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> Realistically, the expression "still kicking" would apply if those "kicks" actually allowed Ukraine to achieve the objectives driving its efforts. These objectives are: to expel Russian forces from the national territory and deny their adversary's aim, in other terms make sure that Kiev will not get coerced into a revision of its western-leaning, anti-Russian policy orientation in spite of the military pressure currently exerted by Moscow. As long as these goal aren't met, Ukraine is not succeeding, nor would the couple of Russian army vehicles that Ukrainian drones were able to strike be of relevance. It's not tallies of damaged or destroyed material which determine the outcome of conflicts, but political end results.
> 
> By the way, merely five actual Russian weapons systems are among this list of units struck by Ukraine's UAV's: four Buk SAM TEL's and a Tor-M2. The four other weapons hit (howitzers) are Belarussian. The majority of assets suppressed (sixteen to be exact) are simple trucks and tractors, however.
> 
> More importantly, this was actually achieved with UAV's, not fighter jets. How many Russian tanks, armored vehicles, missile launchers, artillery systems could the Ukrainian air force bomb? If anything, these numbers would thus only tend to justify Iran's defence doctrine, which focuses not just on ballistic missiles but on UAV's as well over the air force.
> 
> 
> 
> US Navy ships will not be targeted by ballistic missiles alone. Iran also has in store hundreds if not thousands of anti-ship cruise missiles and torpedos, delivered by a combination of coastal batteries, fast attack craft and submarines. Complemented by drones and the air force in a subsidiary role.
> 
> As for Russian use of ballistic missiles in the ongoing war, does anyone have the target list? In what manner did the Russians employ those 350 missiles? Were they mostly directed at Ukrainian airbases or other types of infrastructures? To extrapolate a generic figure and infer that therefore, Iran would not be able to neutralize enemy air power with her ballistic and cruise missiles plus drones is just too quick a conclusion. One given weapons system can have a very different impact depending on how it is used. When discussing weapons and doctrine, the 'how' is as decisive as the 'what'.
> 
> The Iranian defensive architecture is well suited to defeat enemy objectives in case of a conflict. That's why the cited regimes, despite their overwhelming hostility, never attempted military aggression against Iran.
> 
> The Islamic Republic is not going to modify Iran's doctrinal outlook, and this will keep deterring military aggression and will ensure Iran's security unabated. Had the structure of Iranian armed forces been more akin to Saddam's Iraq - ie had it been more symmetrical vis a vis the US military, then war would actually have been more probable. On a sidenote, a defence doctrine is not something that can be altered on a whim. These sorts of processes take years if not decades to bear fruit, and suppose enormous (and costly) systemic and organizational readjustments.
> 
> In short, one really hasn't a choice but to take one's hat off to the planners and decision makers of the Islamic Republic (that is, the revolutionary core of the system of course, not liberal sell-outs). Any of the conceivable alternatives to the IR will lead to instant imperial servitude and/or defeat and balkanization.


Fully agree with you salar ..the Iranian defence strategy of "missiles first" has been very effective...proof of it is that no one has dared to attack Iran...yet.

But now we have mad dogs of various sizes around Iran that look at the mirror and instead of seeing a mouse see a Tiger !!!!.Iran needs a modern airforce soon...for Iran Missiles and airforce should not be mutually exclusive...we can afford both..I for one am now convinced both are needed soon..Bring the airforce a notch ahead with some $$$..after all Iran is world's 17 economy..

BUY OR BUILD...NOW THAT IS ANOTHER STORY..LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

SalarHaqq said:


> The Iranian defensive architecture is well suited to defeat enemy objectives in case of a conflict. That's why the cited regimes, despite their overwhelming hostility, never attempted military aggression against Iran.
> 
> The Islamic Republic is not going to modify Iran's doctrinal outlook, and this will keep deterring military aggression and will ensure Iran's security unabated. Had the structure of Iranian armed forces been more akin to Saddam's Iraq - ie had it been more symmetrical vis a vis the US military, then war would actually have been more probable. On a sidenote, a defence doctrine is not something that can be altered on a whim. These sorts of processes take years if not decades to bear fruit, and suppose enormous (and costly) systemic and organizational readjustments.
> 
> In short, one really hasn't a choice but to take one's hat off to the planners and decision makers of the Islamic Republic (that is, the revolutionary core of the system of course, not liberal sell-outs). Any of the conceivable alternatives to the IR will lead to instant imperial servitude and/or defeat and balkanization.



You are quite decent and I enjoy your posts from time to time and I have seen you going with the notion of an ''Iranian deterence'' being a thing and I know you are a patriotic guy and there is nothing but good in that but realistically speaking Iran could fall in a matter of weeks which is an unfortunate truth. You are translating the lack of a political incentive with deterence that is just unrealistic.

Iran's el grid, water channels, ADS, air force and airports could be destroyed within 24 hours leading to your conventional forces taking aerial beating while they are raided in multiple incursions from different axes points and politically you have no strong alliance regionally no back up. A regime change could happen in Iran within weeks.

Within days they will encircle major cities and the multiple incursion will overwhelm your conventional forces who will start to thin out by the hour.

But no need to worry there is no political incentive for such things in such scale and can be averted by not commiting political suicide and enforcing no other alternatives on the other parties


----------



## QWECXZ

Putin has increased bank interest rate from 9.5% to 20% in just one day.
And then we have corrupt politicians in Iran who have kept the interest rate at 18% for years, even when inflation at some points exceeded beyond 50%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

The entire world (minus a handful of countries) is turning against Russia.

The world turned its back on Iran, now Russia, lastly will be China.

If anyone on this planet thinks countries like Brazil, Switzerland (long been a neutral country now a NATO stooge), Japan, South Korea and hundred more are “independent” makes you a complete imbecile.

US is calling on the entire world to pledge loyalty and complete support to the Nazi American Empire and the world order that has backed global financial system since 1946.

Iran
Russia
China

Will be on the list to be eliminated

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> But now we have mad dogs of various sizes around Iran that look at the mirror and instead of seeing a mouse see a Tiger !!!!.Iran needs a modern airforce soon...



Those second tier adversaries are at least as vulnerable as the US to Iranian missile-centric counter-strike. No worries to have, when the Americans aren't able to reach their objectives through military means, then this is even truer for any number of possibly hostile neighbors.



aryobarzan said:


> for Iran Missiles and airforce should not be mutually exclusive...we can afford both..I for one am now convinced both are needed soon..Bring the airforce a notch ahead with some $$$..after all Iran is world's 17 economy..
> 
> BUY OR BUILD...NOW THAT IS ANOTHER STORY..LOL



Any purchase of fighter jets will have to stay within the established doctrinal framework. Many different types of weapons could theoretically be acquired, the question is always A- are they cost-effective, especially considering the fact that Iran can't afford to go "military first" to the extent Korea did in the 1990's for example, and B- do they make sense in comparison to possible alternatives and in view of realistic conflict scenarii Iran might get caught up in.

I can see Iran possibly buying a couple dozen fighters from Russia in the coming years, although it's far from certain. But even if it doesn't happen, it will not really put Iran at so much of an increased risk.

- - - - -



Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> You are quite decent and I enjoy your posts from time to time and I have seen you going with the notion of an ''Iranian deterence'' being a thing and I know you are a patriotic guy and there is nothing but good in that but realistically speaking Iran could fall in a matter of weeks which is an unfortunate truth. You are translating the lack of a political incentive with deterence that is just unrealistic.
> 
> Iran's el grid, water channels, ADS, air force and airports could be destroyed within 24 hours leading to your conventional forces taking aerial beating while they are raided in multiple incursions from different axes points and politically you have no strong alliance regionally no back up. A regime change could happen in Iran within weeks.
> 
> Within days they will encircle major cities and the multiple incursion will overwhelm your conventional forces who will start to thin out by the hour.
> 
> But no need to worry there is no political incentive for such things in such scale and can be averted by not commiting political suicide and enforcing no other alternatives on the other parties



Well thanks for the comment, now all I can say is that if you study in detail and from serious, non-propagandistic sources the history of relations between Iran on the one hand and the US and zionist regimes on the other hand since the 1979 Islamic Revolution, I'm confident that eventually you'll come to acknowledge the hostility these imperial powers have had for Iran, as well as the massive efforts they put into trying to provoke "regime change" in Tehran.

It would be time-consuming to go into the details of these deeply adversarial relations, so I'll simply wrap it up with a few hints... The first one, no country other than Iran is subjected to a propaganda war this intense - a comparative study of different foreign language media of western regimes (like the BBC, Voice of America and so on) will reveal that their Persian-language services usually spew several times the amount of propaganda than even their Chinese- or Russian-speaking ones. Another indicator is the fact that every exiled Iranian opposition grouplet (from monarchists to liberals to communists to religious extremists and "ethnic" separatists) enjoys massive support (money, training, intelligence, propaganda, sometimes arms) from NATO regimes, zionists as well as some of their regional allies like Saudi Arabia. A third quick reminder, is that none of the states America actually waged war upon over the past 43 years, whether Saddam's Iraq, Libya or others, has been as detrimental to US / zionist interests as Iran. If Washington conducted large scale military operations against smaller opponents like those mentioned, then surely it will be motivated to operate in a similar manner against Iran _if_ it thought that the military option is actually affordable (and even so, to save face they always claim that this option is "on the table").

As for the purely military aspect of how such a conflict would play out, I can only encourage familiarization with Iranian area denial (A2/AD) capability and doctrine. There are analyses / comments on the topic on this forum, and even western or zionist scholars have been objective enough at times to explain why the military option against Iran would be so costly and difficult for them to implement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498363942632136704
Total also pulling out I believe. Means sanctions will only get worse and not better.


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498363942632136704
> Total also pulling out I believe. Means sanctions will only get worse and not better.


No problem, the Chinese will buy the shares ...👌

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498311829474496518


_Nabil_ said:


> No problem, the Chinese will buy the shares ...👌



China doesn’t have experience nor the tech for arctic drilling, hence why Russia relied on western oil and gas firms to assist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498399629569835016
Visually confirmed 300 pieces of mechanized armour or vehicles lost by Russia so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498396843318947840

Which begs the question, how dumb does Russia feel supplying S-400 to the treacherous Turks?

Turks are more two faced than the Zionists at this point. Explains why Israel and Turkey have relations....two peas in a pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498396843318947840
> 
> Which begs the question, how dumb does Russia feel supplying S-400 to the treacherous Turks?
> 
> Turks are more two faced than the Zionists at this point. Explains why Israel and Turkey have relations....two peas in a pod.


The most amusing part of this, is where they sold the S-400 to Turkey, and Turkey rewarded them by selling TB2's to Ukraine IMAO. 

I gotta say, Russian decision making has been very poor and they should've known better, yet they continue to abuse Iran's position as the most sanctioned nation on earth instead of investing in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

The UNSC for the first time has labeled Houthies as a terrorist organization and it has imposed an arms embargo on them. A very curious incident at this time of global tensions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

QWECXZ said:


> The UNSC for the first time has labeled Houthies as a terrorist organization and it has imposed an arms embargo on them. A very curious incident at this time of global tensions.


UAE, Russia scratched each others back. UAE proposed this resolution, Russia didn't object it. UAE also didn't vote against Russia in UNSC, earlier this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

rmi5 said:


> UAE, Russia scratched each others back. UAE proposed this resolution, Russia didn't object it. UAE also didn't vote against Russia in UNSC, earlier this week.


Which is a perfect example once again of why Iran needs to become a nuclear state to be taken seriously by its so-called "allies". 🙄

Neither China nor Russia bothered to veto it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## rmi5

Russia still wants to be considered european, it's the west that refuses it. Please read about Russian oligarchs, their connections to US/UK financial system, their infightings, their support for Putin, you'll get a better picture about why Russia/Putin acts the way it does. Ideally, Russia wants to act according to Alexander Dugin's principles, but they won't fully do it, as special interest groups won't allow it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Which is a perfect example once again of why Iran needs to become a nuclear state to be taken seriously by its so-called "allies". 🙄
> 
> Neither China nor Russia bothered to veto it.


Mhm.

If Iran did what Russia did, it'd get bombed by 50 countries, but because Russia is a major nuclear power, no one dares touch it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Mhm.
> 
> If Iran did what Russia did, it'd get bombed by 50 countries, but because Russia is a major nuclear power, no one dares touch it.


Exactly. To think that they cut off Iran completely from the international economy over literally nothing at the stroke of Trump's pen, but even now after Russia trying to invade a European capital they are still reluctant to cut off Russia from the SWIFT (only 80% of the Russian banks will be cut off) should demonstrate to any sane person the deterrence of nuclear weapons not only to prevent military aggression, but also full-scale economic aggression.

Although, to be fair, Russia's status as an energy super power capable of producing high-tech products at home and with large freshwater resources should be factored into our analysis as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

QWECXZ said:


> Which is a perfect example once again of why Iran needs to become a nuclear state to be taken seriously by its so-called "allies". 🙄
> 
> Neither China nor Russia bothered to veto it.



Let me write this for you in Farsi. Sorry I'm not good with Farsi/Keyboard, let me do it in fingilish.

Rousiye va chin motefaavet hastand. Hatman, 100%, tosiye mikonam ke video haye Nexus Institute ra dar youtube bebini. ounja, dar sal e 2017, Dugin >> maghz e Putin, Levy >> kasi ke france ra migardound va tou monaazeraat e riyaasat jomhouriye velayati va jalili ham behesh eshaareh kardan, Blinken >> ke alaan rasman vazir e khaarejeh amrikaast, Zhang Weiwei >> mo'aadel e chiniye inhaa, ba ham monaazereh kardand. Behet komak mikoneh ke bedouni daastan chi hast va chera inaa sar e rous ha rikhtand va ghablesh Iran va ba'dan chin. Bannon ham yek monaazereh ba Levy, kharej as Nexus daareh ke nimeh ye dovvomesh ra hatman pishnahad mikonam ke bebini.

The followings are not bad either, just remember Wahid Azal is an Azali/Baabi, so his views will be somewhat pro UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> Exactly. To think that they cut off Iran completely from the international economy over literally nothing at the stroke of Trump's pen, but even now after Russia trying to invade a European capital they are still reluctant to cut off Russia from the SWIFT (only 80% of the Russian banks will be cut off) should demonstrate to any sane person the deterrence of nuclear weapons not only to prevent military aggression, but also full-scale economic aggression.
> 
> Although, to be fair, Russia's status as an energy super power capable of producing high-tech products at home and with large freshwater resources should be factored into our analysis as well.



“Only 80%” you left out the CB of Russia.

This move is quite unprecedented. You are talking about one of the 21st century world superpowers. These guys literally fought Hitler and they are a Veto holder. No offense to our country. But compared to Russia we are nothing on the world stage in terms of geopolitical power Country Club.

So yes this is unprecedented since the Cold War we have never seen a Veto holder be treated this harshly, Iran is still just a middle eastern brown country in the eyes of the World who happens to have experienced a power growth in last 2 decades. Even still, it’s not close to being a world power.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> “Only 80%” you left out the CB of Russia.
> 
> This move is quite unprecedented. You are talking about one of the 21st century world superpowers. These guys literally fought Hitler and they are a Veto holder. No offense to our country. But compared to Russia we are nothing on the world stage in terms of geopolitical power Country Club.
> 
> So yes this is unprecedented since the Cold War we have never seen a Veto holder be treated this harshly, Iran is still just a middle eastern brown country in the eyes of the World who happens to have experienced a power growth in last 2 decades. Even still, it’s not close to being a world power.


It is unprecedented since the Cold War, but it is Russia that we are talking about. These guys closed their country to the rest of the world for decades and managed to be a formidable entity that even today the Europeans soil their pants at the mere thought of them becoming powerful again.

Yes, Iran is a joke compared to Russia. It's not an insult to our country. It's a fact. Russia is way larger than Iran, its population is 75% more than ours, and they are better educated than us. Unlike us that we're dealing with drought, Russia has access to freshwater resources in abundance, helping their agriculture and industry. And they happen to have thousands of strategic and tactical nukes that we can only dream of. These are not insults. These are facts.

And that's exactly my point. Iran was doing nothing wrong when we were punished harshly. Iran was cut off from the international economy only because Netanyahu asked Trump to do it and Trump went for it. Our politicians should look at these events very carefully and realize what deterrence and power mean. Fooling ourselves with wishful thinking and pretending that nuclear weapons are not necessary because they're too pussy to build them is not going to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

Stryker1982 said:


> Mhm.
> 
> If Iran did what Russia did, it'd get bombed by 50 countries, but because Russia is a major nuclear power, no one dares touch it.



It's not just about that. In addition to what you said, the west put Russia on the corner, intentionally left no choice for Putin to invade Ukraine, not what Putin wants, that's why he's doing such a lousy job/, acts hesitant/bewildered at leading the war. Reasons are related to the current global economic issues, the need for a new war/reset, like early 200's after dot com bubble burst or the Vietnam war, so on, as well as wanting to justify to freeze/steal 600B dollars of Russian oligarchs wealth in Europe/UK/US, basically stealing what oligarchs/Putin have looted from Russian people.

In the case of Iran, the west is concerned about Iran dreaming about expansionism, basically cutting into their share in the middle east. The west also has similar concerns regarding Turkey/China, but these two countries, don't/cannot act similar to Iran, because of their ties to the west.



QWECXZ said:


> And that's exactly my point. Iran was doing nothing wrong when we were punished harshly. Iran was cut off from the international economy only because Netanyahu asked Trump to do it and Trump went for it. Our politicians should look at these events very carefully and realize what deterrence and power mean. Fooling ourselves with wishful thinking and pretending that nuclear weapons are not necessary because they're too pussy to build them is not going to help.


It's not about Netanyahu or Trump. The fact is that Iran, although not nearly as large/powerful as Russia, is too large and ambitious for the middle east. No matter of who's ruling in Iran, it will remain a big issue for the west either as an immediate threat (having a hostile government in Iran) or a potential threat (having a friendly government in Iran). Iran has only two options: 1. accepting to be divided into multiple LiLiPut countries, 2. sizing itself up by having a strong deterrence, which you know what it is. Iran will be pushed to the corner so much that it finally chooses one of these two options.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> And that's exactly my point. Iran was doing nothing wrong when we were punished harshly.



Iran did nothing wrong in WWI when it was invaded and its resources plundered leading to tens of millions of Iranian deaths due to famine. Literally Iranian population did not grow for over a decade.

Iran also did nothing wrong in WW2 when it again was invaded to be prevented from joining the Axis powers Or a base for Hitler.

I mean weak countries get fooked m8 that’s been true since dawn of modern man.

I doubt nukes would solve any of Iran’s problems. Might solve a couple only to lead to more on Iran’s plate.

The worst enemy of Iran right now....is Iran. Not sanctions or risk of invasion. It is the Iran that is Self sabotaging itself beyond measure economically and environmentally.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## thesaint

For those who are saying Russia has been underachieving militarily, this is because Russia is trying to minimize Ukranian civilian casualties as low as possible... unlike USA shock and Awe carpet bombings that didn't care about civilians.


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> The worst enemy of Iran right now....is Iran. Not sanctions or risk of invasion. It is the Iran that is Self sabotaging itself beyond measure economically and environmentally.


This! I can't emphasize this enough. It's sadly very true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> This! I can't emphasize this enough. It's sadly very true.



Prime Example:

Instead of focusing on environmental policy, massive economic reform, corruption crackdown, etc etc

The parliament is focused on “internet monitoring and control bill”.

These people just asking to be overthrown via the populace. Just keep kicking the average Iranian citizen when he’s down. Take away some of his simple pleasures than what reason does he have to live? Or be productive?

These types of bills you pass when society is THRIVING not when everyone is on brink of collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## rmi5

TheImmortal said:


> Prime Example:
> 
> Instead of focusing on environmental policy, massive economic reform, corruption crackdown, etc etc
> 
> The parliament is focused on “internet monitoring and control bill”.
> 
> These people just asking to be overthrown via the populace. Just keep kicking the average Iranian citizen when he’s down. Take away some of his simple pleasures than what reason does he have to live? Or be productive?
> 
> These types of bills you pass when society is THRIVING not when everyone is on brink of collapse.



Not really, having "free, uncensored internet", means that Iranian populace minds will be brainwashed and follow whatever the west/Saudis/UK, ... want for them, leading to the final destruction of Iran. Iranian culture is already corrupted beyond belief ever since Khatami's era. Let's not think about policy making from an ideological/religious point of view that "freedom is good". Sure, freedom is good, but if you can afford it. Pragmatism says that Iran cannot afford such a system, at least right now. Also, no country, except for India, had a free media before making economical progress. "Free media"/"Open Society" led latin america into the misery, it is today. China/Taiwan/South Korea were all closed societies, opened up/will open up after they made their progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

rmi5 said:


> Not really, having "free, uncensored internet", means that Iranian populace minds will be brainwashed and follow whatever the west/Saudis/UK, ... want for them, leading to the final destruction of Iran. Iranian culture is already corrupted beyond belief ever since Khatami's era. Let's not think about policy making from an ideological/religious point of view that "freedom is good". Sure, freedom is good, but if you can afford it. Pragmatism says that Iran cannot afford such a system, at least right now. Also, no country, except for India, had a free media before making economical progress. "Free media"/"Open Society" led latin america into the misery, it is today. China/Taiwan/South Korea were all closed societies, opened up/will open up after they made their progress.


I think you missed the point.
The point is that instead of focusing on bigger issues that matter now, they are annoying the people and increase public dissatisfaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498419041601527809
So it begins....mostly propaganda as Canadian imports very very little of Russian oil. Nonetheless it’s symbolic and others may follow suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

QWECXZ said:


> I think you missed the point.
> The point is that instead of focusing on bigger issues that matter now, they are annoying the people and increase public dissatisfaction.



I understand what you're saying, but I sincerely disagree. Basically, you and many others, mostly nationalistic/secular Iranians advocate that IR should leave social issues in a trade off to focus to gain support from Iranian public for international matters, by acting more normal/secular. As a former strong supporter of this idea, myself, I disagree with it. It's a long discussion, but in summary, I changed my mind after living in the US and observing, studying what has happened to the US ever since 1970's, it's now very clear to me that liberal societal norms are way more harmful than even being nuked, and I say this as a secular former libertarian/Ron Paul supporter liberal person. I don't believe in these traditions/religious/social rules/norms, myself, but I'm a strong supporter of having such traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

rmi5 said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I sincerely disagree. Basically, you and many others, mostly nationalistic/secular Iranians advocate that IR should leave social issues in a trade off to focus to gain support from Iranian public for international matters, by acting more normal/secular. As a former strong supporter of this idea, myself, I disagree with it. It's a long discussion, but in summary, I changed my mind after living in the US and observing, studying what has happened to the US ever since 1970's, it's now very clear to me that liberal societal norms are way more harmful than even being nuked, and I say this as a secular former libertarian/Ron Paul supporter person.


You cannot compare libtards in the US with the situation in Iran.
Iran is not going to be like those idiots who wake up today and decide that their gender today should be on a different point of the "spectrum" of genders. Iran will never be like that. Iran could be like another Turkey, for example. Turkey is a Muslim country with strong sense of patriotism, but it is secular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

If the entire world was made up of the west you would be correct. However China, India and most of the world have chosen to be pragmatic and avoid picking sides.

The Ukrainians have lost their entire airforce and air defenses along with likely hundreds of armored units. The Russians control the air and the Ukrainians are more or less barricading themselves in their cities.

You notice the Russians are not as eager to show off their achievements when it comes to destroying or bombing Ukrainian targets ? That could be because the Russians do not want to antagonize the Ukrainian people any more than necessary.

Well I bet the Russians are glad not to have given Turkey the software codes for the S-400. LOL

Again I hope that both sides can come to some sort of negotiated settlement but realistically if this war drags on, Ukrainians will run out of fuel, food and ammunition.

The Russian have already stated that they do not want to occupy Ukraine. They merely want the Ukrainians to agree to their terms. If the Kiev govenment remains stubborn, you will see the noose tighten as Russians employ more heavy handed tactics.



TheImmortal said:


> The entire world (minus a handful of countries) is turning against Russia.
> 
> The world turned its back on Iran, now Russia, lastly will be China.
> 
> If anyone on this planet thinks countries like Brazil, Switzerland (long been a neutral country now a NATO stooge), Japan, South Korea and hundred more are “independent” makes you a complete imbecile.
> 
> US is calling on the entire world to pledge loyalty and complete support to the Nazi American Empire and the world order that has backed global financial system since 1946.
> 
> Iran
> Russia
> China
> 
> Will be on the list to be eliminated





TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498311829474496518
> 
> 
> China doesn’t have experience nor the tech for arctic drilling, hence why Russia relied on western oil and gas firms to assist.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498399629569835016
> Visually confirmed 300 pieces of mechanized armour or vehicles lost by Russia so far.


----------



## QWECXZ




----------



## rmi5

QWECXZ said:


> You cannot compare libtards in the US with the situation in Iran.
> Iran is not going to be like those idiots who wake up today and decide that their gender today should be on a different point of the "spectrum" of genders. Iran will never be like that. Iran could be like another Turkey, for example. Turkey is a Muslim country with strong sense of patriotism, but it is secular.



Sure, islamic societies (especially more rigid Hanafai(Turkey/Pakistan)/Hanbali(Saudi) muslims), because of their strong Ash'ari/Ahl al-Hadith fiqh traditions, which largely rejects the use of wisdom in favor of Hadith, are resistant against any change, in genreal, whether it's being positive/negative, but they are not nearly as robust as what you might think. I know this first hand as I have plenty of friends/relatives from Turkey. In iran's case, though, we are talking about a shia society, thus, more mo'tazeli type of fiqh/society, so, it's very receptive to change from outside, thus, no surprise that Iranians in general are more "gharb doost/gharb garaa". That's my two cents, buddy.
Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

rmi5 said:


> Sure, islamic societies (especially more rigid Hanafai(Turkey/Pakistan)/Hanbali(Saudi) muslims), because of their strong Ash'ari/Ahl al-Hadith fiqh traditions, which largely rejects using wisdom in favor of Hadith, are resistant against any change, in genreal, whether it's being positive/negative, but they are not nearly as robust as what you might think. I know this first hand as I have plenty of friends/relatives from Turkey. In iran's case, though, we are talking about a shia society, thus, more mo'tazeli type of fiqh/society, so, it's very receptive to change from outside, thus, no surprise that Iranians in general are more "gharb doost/gharb garaa". That's my two cents, buddy.
> Peace


I respectfully disagree with your assessment that Iranians are more "gharb doost" than Arabs, Turks or Pakistanis. If it weren't for anti-West sentiments, the 1979 revolution would've never happened in the first place. Anti-West sentiments, deeply rooted in patriotism and religion caused the uprising. Cosmopolitan people are the same everywhere. Look at Moscow and StP. Most of them are supporting Ukraine and say Putin is crazy and they want him toppled, but the situation in other Russian cities is completely different.
Peace

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Russians have a big task ahead of them, even decimating the urban areas will not solve the insurgency problem that will come with managing millions of people that are hostile to you, with a force of 200,000 soldiers. 

200,000 soldiers sounds like a lot, but with how much populations have grown, you can't occupy successfully most countries in the world with a military of this size (which is most countries). Realistically, armies need to be in the few millions to succeed in occupation of land which can't happen for most nations. In contrast US + Coalition invaded Iraq with roughly 177,000 soldiers in a country of roughly 25 mil.

Realistically, to occupy eastern Ukraine it makes sense, and could be argued not enough, but if also other parts of the country they'd really need a draft which would be super unpopular.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Iran also did nothing wrong in WW2 when it again was invaded to be prevented from joining the Axis powers Or a base for Hitler.



The Allies did not fear Iran would join the Axis, and their occupation of Iran during WW2 had nothing much to do with this. Iran was observing perfect neutrality. Reza Khan even refused to help Germany when Berlin asked him for assistance in supplying a major popular uprising that was going on against the British in Basra.



TheImmortal said:


> I mean weak countries get fooked m8 that’s been true since dawn of modern man.
> 
> I doubt nukes would solve any of Iran’s problems. Might solve a couple only to lead to more on Iran’s plate.



That's true. Nuclear weapons aren't indispensable for Iran at this time.



TheImmortal said:


> These people just asking to be overthrown via the populace. Just keep kicking the average Iranian citizen when he’s down. Take away some of his simple pleasures than what reason does he have to live? Or be productive?



It's probably one of the many bills that are never going to be actually implemented in practice. Quite unfortunately so, I must say, since the internet is a prime instrument of cultural and political subversion in the hands of the zio-American empire (initially, it was a US military application), and therefore it must be kept in check by Iran. There's simply no other way.

- - - - -



rmi5 said:


> Not really, having "free, uncensored internet", means that Iranian populace minds will be brainwashed and follow whatever the west/Saudis/UK, ... want for them, leading to the final destruction of Iran. Iranian culture is already corrupted beyond belief ever since Khatami's era. Let's not think about policy making from an ideological/religious point of view that "freedom is good". Sure, freedom is good, but if you can afford it. Pragmatism says that Iran cannot afford such a system, at least right now. Also, no country, except for India, had a free media before making economical progress. "Free media"/"Open Society" led latin america into the misery, it is today. China/Taiwan/South Korea were all closed societies, opened up/will open up after they made their progress.



Agreed, with two slight exceptions: western countries, let alone Turkey or similar developing societies cannot afford this sort of societal and cultural liberalism either. No sane polity can, since it's a complete violation of natural law and human essence (as conceived by our Creator, the Almighty; those who do not believe in Him would say by nature itself).

Look at how western nations have been culturally uprooted to the core, their populations literally zombified. As for Turkey, any semblance of tradition and patriotism there is more of a mirage - right now the empire still needs Turkey to keep these illusions alive, other than that, the country's largely ready for dissolution into the universal masonic republic. I mean, the Turkish Republic is at its core a product of dönmes (possibly of Sabbatean-Frankist orientation) and freemasons (very present among the Young Turk movement). Its nationalism is a facade, a temporary instument. Professor Necmettin Erbakan might perhaps have brought about some fundamental change, but not Erdogan. No wonder the former was sidelined to the benefit of the latter within the Islamic movement.

The same pathological, apparent schizophrenia could be observed under the shah regime: a nationalist outer appearance, but total and complete control exerted beneath the surface by influential figures affiliated with globalism, anti-national Haifaite Bahaism, zionism and freemasonry. Heck, the shah was forced to ban a book he himself had asked SAVAK operative Esmail Ra'in to author, exposing the identities of (some of the) higher grade freemasons in Iran, including former prime minister Sharif Emami... just goes to show who really was calling the shots back then.

Secondly, Islamic Iran has achieved deterrence against the empire already. Nuclear weapons aren't needed barring some game changing event detrimental to Iran. It's Iran's enemies who are desperate, not knowing how to bring down the Islamic Republic, despite having tried every trick and malice they could realistically resort to. Forty three years of the most intensive efforts, and they have nothing decisive to show for other than some absolutely irrelevant psy-ops points they might have scored with the gullible brainwashed public here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497650289532452866

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

rmi5 said:


> Enlightenment/Masonic/Kabbalistic/many Sufi traditions, mainly projecting the idea of inverting religious/cultural traditions into one based on individualism was first limited/taught exclusively to men over 40 years old, who had a family, were property owners, i.e., the people of higher intellectual/financial capability and higher discipline, it was working fine, until enlightenment era intellectuals decided to "export" their ideology to the public. The public operates based on the nature, by the definition, thus, the current social problems, rooted in an unnatural egalitarian ideology, promoting maximizing personal benefits, started to emerge. Turkey as well as Iran both historically were rich in terms of sufi and later masonic orders, especially among Alevites/shiites and other religious minorities, like donmeh, which is not surprising considering the mo'tazelah tendencies, their contacts with oriental cultures. The role of these orders are somewhat exaggerated, as following these orders became somewhat of a fashion and a source of gaining support for almost all intellectuals and statesmen in Qajar/Ottoman/Pahlavi/TYT governments. You can hardly find any intellectual/statesmen including some prominent clergy, who wasn't a part of these orders. My problem with them is regarding the export of their ideology to the public. Instead, now I'm more in favor of a more traditionalist school of thought for the public, which is somewhat, but not entirely collectivist.
> Pahlavis, they were one of the many governments in our region propped up by the UK in that era, which were all ultra nationalist, the goal was creating a nationalistic belt against the expansion of the communist revolutionaries in Russia, they were supporting similar elements within Russia too. The same idea was later repeated post WWII by the west, but this time called the famous islamic green belt against USSR.
> Peace



Sufism as a whole should not be put into the same category as masonry, even if some contemporary thinkers have attempted to establish bridges between the two. Not every form of mysticism can be equated with masonic subversion.

The masonic secret society is problematic, it will try to impose its far-reaching designs on society and mankind everywhere - whether spreading a trivialized version of its ideas to the public or not. During the Iranian Constitutional Revolution, various lay figures and even some members of the clergy who were playing an influential role in the events were freemasons. However, great men such as the cleric sheykh Fazlollah Nouri stood against them, and were martyred for it.

The Pahlavi regime was controlled by masonry, it was allowed to display a nationalist facade for several reasons, one of which was its mission to counter Soviet expansion. 

As you said, the antidote to this danger is Tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

I see my brothers are fighting over Ballistic missiles. Guys, is that what we ought to be talking about right now? Seriously. First and foremost,

*Congratulations to the whole of Iran and to every resistance supporter on acquiring the SU57 and SU35 as interceptors and the s 400 as air defence. Congratulations too on the T90 battle tanks. *

There's no stopping those sales now. Trust me there's no stopping no matter Wat. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia sending in reinforcements from Belarus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498277263690842112
Russian column filmed north of Kiev


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498498770258046977
Russian tanks in Kursk heading towards Ukraine


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498387245568516102
Another Ukrainian drone targets Russian fuel supplies


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498388026245984258
Ukrainians target Russian BUK SAM north of Kiev


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498325387650256897
Ukrainians using tires and makeshift Czech hedgehogs to block advance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498276102250373121
So the Russians are sustaining losses. Ukrainians are putting up stiff resistance. However Russians are sending in reinforcements to consolidate their positions. The Russian convoy heading to Kiev is 65 KM long. Russians are slowly but surely advancing, especially in the east and south.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> Russia sending in reinforcements from Belarus
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498277263690842112
> Russian column filmed north of Kiev
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498498770258046977
> Russian tanks in Kursk heading towards Ukraine
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498387245568516102
> Another Ukrainian drone targets Russian fuel supplies
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498388026245984258
> Ukrainians target Russian BUK SAM north of Kiev
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498325387650256897
> Ukrainians using tires and makeshift Czech hedgehogs to block advance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498276102250373121
> So the Russians are sustaining losses. Ukrainians are putting up stiff resistance. However Russians are sending in reinforcements to consolidate their positions. The Russian convoy heading to Kiev is 65 KM long. Russians are slowly but surely advancing, especially in the east and south.


Sending in pro Russian Chechens and now Belarusian forces to help the Russian invaders...

What do you think the Ukrainians perspective of seeing that?


----------



## Xerxes22

Having full respect for my revolutionary friends here but I will absolutely give what I feel is the unbiased truth.

If anyone thinks that having the current ballistic missiles arsenal works as an effective deterrence against the west then they are very mistake and to a point even deluded.

The reason for that is, there is no guarantee at all that America will not go nuclear in case of war. To be sure of America staying conventional in case of war is naive. Just look at the American disinformation machine at this Ukraine Russia conflict. Full of terrible lies and disinfo. From the ghost of Kiev to snake islands. Lies lies lies. Also we are hearing that Slovakia announced 25 years imprisonment for anyone even supporting Russia online. For Poland its 1-3 years. On social media ordinary people have joined the anti Russian hYsteria with full force. 90% of the world population right now are trendies who dance to any and all music played

The point here is Wen the time comes for America to use nukes against Iran, it will do so. It will just spread lies that Iran was just about to nuke Europe and America and so it had to be done. And I'll tell you they will make the audience jump on their bandwagon and nobody will give a flying f#ck about Iran.

So stop this goddamned stupid logic that BM deterrence is enuf. Because it is absolutely no deterrence at all. Only nukes are deterrence. Only nukes will stop America from nuking Iran. America will not hesitate to nuke Iran and will turn the trendy masses to support it by saying Iran was about to nuke west and everyone will accept it. So stop this madness. Iran must get nukes or it's all over.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blue In Green

This is remarkable.... I guess Iran truly is the king of ballistic missiles. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498530033262022656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Blue In Green said:


> This is remarkable.... I guess Iran truly is the king of ballistic missiles.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498530033262022656


But China was suppose to be king...


----------



## Blue In Green

Oldman1 said:


> But China was suppose to be king...



China doesn't use their ballistic missiles as regularly as Iran does especially for practical combat purposes. 

The "great precision" project that allowed Iran to increase both the range and accuracy/precision of its missile arsenal paid-off in spades.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ytterbium

thesaint said:


> For those who are saying Russia has been underachieving militarily, this is because Russia is trying to minimize Ukranian civilian casualties as low as possible... unlike USA shock and Awe carpet bombings that didn't care about civilians.



Russian speed of advance has been much greater than American coaliation which incl Ukraine, Britain, Poland, Japan, Korea and many others, advance in Iraq in 2003. 

Yankee/Ukie propaganda on *their* social media and mass media has been stupendous, that's all. 

Maybe it's fair to say the speed of their media propaganda has surpassed the speed at which Russian armed forces - with only a fraction of their troops at their disposal - has been expanding across Ukraine the largest country in Europe after Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

Blue In Green said:


> China doesn't use their ballistic missiles as regularly as Iran does especially for practical combat purposes.
> 
> The "great precision" project that allowed Iran to increase both the range and accuracy/precision of its missile arsenal paid-off in spades.


I'm surprised you said that considering China's doctrine on using something similar but have not yet applied to real combat except for training.


----------



## ytterbium

aryobarzan said:


> Fully agree with you salar ..the Iranian defence strategy of "missiles first" has been very effective...*proof of it is that no one has dared to attack Iran...yet.*




This is no proof, sorry.

Cuba - much smaller, much poorer, maybe weaker than Iran, much closer to USA. Has not been invaded by USA, yet, successfully. 

So does it mean Iran should become as weak as Cuba militarily? 


Before Trump assassinated Soleimani, would any of you, or would any Iranian official, have believed if anybody told them that they can be killed any time, anywhere?

On their home soil even? 

Like Fakhrizadeh was assassinated on your home soil?


----------



## Blue In Green

Oldman1 said:


> I'm surprised you said that considering China's doctrine on using something similar but have not yet applied to real combat except for training.



Iran is king in practical terms, although numerically and probably capability wise the Chinese are ahead yet they haven't used any of their weapons in a modern combat setting whereas the IRGC has on numerous occasions. 

Give it another ten years and Iran's missile prowess will become even stronger, far outpacing many of key players even at the international level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Blue In Green said:


> Iran is king in practical terms, although numerically and probably capability wise the Chinese are ahead yet they haven't used any of their weapons in a modern combat setting whereas the IRGC has on numerous occasions.
> 
> Give it another ten years and Iran's missile prowess will become even stronger, far outpacing many of key players even at the international level.


In other words knowledge of the tactics and strategies using this type of warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ytterbium

sha ah said:


> Missiles vs Fighter jets ? Which one would be better ? I think it depends on the adversary. Against the US, missiles are the weapon of choice, since fighter jets would be more or less useless against a far superior airforce.



Fighter jets carry missiles. Various types of missiles. Air to air. Air to ground/sea. Anti radiation missiles. 

Air to air missiles are no different from portable surface to air missiles carried on fighter jets. 

If fighter jets can win, so can ballistic and cruise missiles, and vice versa. 

Question is, which one is better? 

Fighter jets are more expensive to buy, to operate, to maintain, to train pilots and maintenance personnel for. 

They are also more verstaile offering a wider variety of options. 

Ballistic missiles are harder to intercept, moreso when you add greater variations with maneuverable reentry vehicles or multiple reentry vehicles. 

Fighter jets are easier to target. 

Take your pick. 

I think Iranian policymakers decision of mass producing ballistic missiles to defeat their American adversaries is alright. Nothing wrong with it. 

If Iran can't defeat Americans with their ballistic missile force, then they can't do so with any fighter jet purchased from any number of countries either. 

So yes, ballistic missiles - *MASS PRODUCED *- over fighter jets. 





sha ah said:


> Against a regional adversary however, a mix of missiles and fighter jets would be the best option.
> 
> I'm not sure how many missiles Iran can launch at one time but with Iran's mobile launchers and launch sites from underground silos, 100 targets hit on a daily basis, especially at the start, would be preferable.



If the *max* number of ballistic missiles that Iran can fire is only 100, then Iran stands no chance against any regional adversary, forget the USA.



Blue In Green said:


> Iran is king in practical terms, although numerically and probably capability wise the Chinese are ahead yet they haven't used any of their weapons in a modern combat setting whereas the IRGC has on numerous occasions.



Is there any proof - not just propaganda rumours from the Americans - that Chinese are ahead of Iranians in quantitative terms? That CN possess *more* ballistic missiles than Iran? 

Any evidence?


----------



## Blue In Green

Oldman1 said:


> In other words knowledge of the tactics and strategies using this type of warfare.



Also technology as well. It's no miracle that Iran has managed to attain this level of accuracy at range for its missile arsenal. Years and decades of hard-work into figuring how to achieve such precision was needed in order to reach this current level. 

For example, KheybarShekaan represents a gigantic leap in Iranian Ballistic missile technology since it uses a tri-conic HGV with ABM capabilities. Only a handful of nations on Earth have this sort of *active (fielded) *missile technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ytterbium

sha ah said:


> Russia sending in reinforcements from Belarus
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498277263690842112
> Russian column filmed north of Kiev
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498498770258046977
> Russian tanks in Kursk heading towards Ukraine
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498387245568516102
> Another Ukrainian drone targets Russian fuel supplies
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498388026245984258
> Ukrainians target Russian BUK SAM north of Kiev
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498325387650256897
> Ukrainians using tires and makeshift Czech hedgehogs to block advance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498276102250373121
> So the Russians are sustaining losses. Ukrainians are putting up stiff resistance. However Russians are sending in reinforcements to consolidate their positions. The Russian convoy heading to Kiev is 65 KM long. Russians are slowly but surely advancing, especially in the east and south.




A crude estimate - Russians didn't use even 2% of their military potential in this invasion/annexation. They want Ukrainian infrastructure and military to be largely intact and taking *extreme* care not to hurt Ukrainian civilians. 

And yet, Russian expansion in the largest country exclusively in Europe has been faster than Yankee/Pommie/axis of devil coaliation which also included Ukraine, Poland, Japan, Korea and the likes in 2003. 

While that "Axis of Devil" coalition also indulged in wanton massacres and bombings without a care for civilian casualties whatsoever. The sanctions and embargo prior to the invasion in 2003, the no fly zones enforced from 1991-2003 already caused an estimated half a million deaths in Iraq, with more than another million or two since 2003.


----------



## Blue In Green

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498550217083396098
And now the gloves are off...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Blue In Green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498550217083396098
> And now the gloves are off...


It was an Azov nazi recruitment center due to open later. Problem is they took out civilian cars around it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

If you're using Trump to gauge history then you obviously don't know what you're talking about. Iranians currently have a culture of martyrdom and self sacrifice that most westerners cannot begin to understand.

As far as history is concerned, Iranians built several great empires throughout the last 2500 years. However unlike the British, who run away to their little island every time they are defeated, Iran is in the middle of the world and therefore Iranians have nowhere to run or hide.

Throughout history only the greatest conquerors were able to successfully conquer established Iranian empires or nation states, including the likes of Alexander the great or Ghenghis Ghan.

The Romans on the other hand tried countless times but failed. Several Roman emperors were either killed or captured. Valerian for example was made into a servant/footstool of the Shapur I. The Ottomans also tried and failed miserably despite conquering a good portion of Europe.

Despite surrounding Iran (Iraq/Afghanistan), the Americans never tried to invade Iran. Not just because of Iran's missile and air defense network but because Iranians would humiliate them ten times worse than what you saw in Afghanistan. Keep in mind that was not just the US in Afghanistan but all of NATO, the entire west basically were humiliated by a bunch of narco bandits. LOL

Next time actually open a history book before talking rubbish.



ytterbium said:


> If you don't mind me saying the obvious, Iranians are a soft, weak willed people. Surrender monkeys, if you like. I mean it's not like you are a nation of powerful warriors with great warfighting ethos or such.
> 
> You lost much more than you won. As Trump said, Iran never won a war in history. I think only Indians may have been conquered more frequently than Iran.
> 
> If North Korea had the abundance of riches and the strategic location that Iran enjoys, simply, North Koreans would have driven out Americans out of the Middle East decades ago. Its location, population size, lack of oil, gas, mineral, other resources makes it hard for them to expand out to neighbouring regions and create a coaliation of free/Juche/aligned countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Russian speed of advance may be greater than the Americans in Iraq during 2003, but this operation is not going as smoothly as Putin would have liked. So far the Russians have sustained a decent number of casualties and their losses in equipment is not insignificant. 

The Russians have lost quite a bit of armor and even expensive air defense units like BUK, Pantsir, TOR. Of course their losses are nowhere near as high as some western sources claim, but regardless they are sustaining losses as they tighten the noose.

Of course when the Americans invaded Iraq, the Iraqis weren't as well equipped as the Ukranians. They barely had any modern ATGMs or MANPADS to speak of. Ukraine is being supported by all of NATO with weapons. 

Also by that time not many Iraqis supported Saddam and the Americans were didn't give a damn about civilian casualties or as they referred to it back then "collateral damage"



ytterbium said:


> Russian speed of advance has been much greater than American coaliation which incl Ukraine, Britain, Poland, Japan, Korea and many others, advance in Iraq in 2003.
> 
> Yankee/Ukie propaganda on *their* social media and mass media has been stupendous, that's all.
> 
> Maybe it's fair to say the speed of their media propaganda has surpassed the speed at which Russian armed forces - with only a fraction of their troops at their disposal - has been expanding across Ukraine the largest country in Europe after Russia.



Most wars are not waged like a sprint but rather a marathon. 100+ missile strikes a day, especially against a regional adversary, is not insignificant. That's 3000 targets in one month. On top of that Iran also has 1000+ UAVs, MLRS and lots of artillery among other options.



ytterbium said:


> Fighter jets carry missiles. Various types of missiles. Air to air. Air to ground/sea. Anti radiation missiles.
> 
> Air to air missiles are no different from portable surface to air missiles carried on fighter jets.
> 
> If fighter jets can win, so can ballistic and cruise missiles, and vice versa.
> 
> Question is, which one is better?
> 
> Fighter jets are more expensive to buy, to operate, to maintain, to train pilots and maintenance personnel for.
> 
> They are also more verstaile offering a wider variety of options.
> 
> Ballistic missiles are harder to intercept, moreso when you add greater variations with maneuverable reentry vehicles or multiple reentry vehicles.
> 
> Fighter jets are easier to target.
> 
> Take your pick.
> 
> I think Iranian policymakers decision of mass producing ballistic missiles to defeat their American adversaries is alright. Nothing wrong with it.
> 
> If Iran can't defeat Americans with their ballistic missile force, then they can't do so with any fighter jet purchased from any number of countries either.
> 
> So yes, ballistic missiles - *MASS PRODUCED *- over fighter jets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the *max* number of ballistic missiles that Iran can fire is only 100, then Iran stands no chance against any regional adversary, forget the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any proof - not just propaganda rumours from the Americans - that Chinese are ahead of Iranians in quantitative terms? That CN possess *more* ballistic missiles than Iran?
> 
> Any evidence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jalut

sha ah said:


> Most wars are not waged like a sprint but rather a marathon. 100+ missile strikes a day, especially against a regional adversary, is not insignificant. That's 3000 targets in one month. On top of that Iran also has 1000+ UAVs, MLRS and lots of artillery among other options.



I will have to disagree here example look at this Russian campaign how much do you think will missiles hand over to russia? Nothing really they max destroyed only 4 jets in the beginning because Ukraine was caught of guard that is about it the rest was downed by fighter jets in dog-fights and besides the air is still contested.

It is the airforce and ground forces where Russia will have to win or lose this conflict main while missiles are an afterthought. If you are thinking missiles will win conventional war then you are extremely mistaken.

Morocco won't even be able to take over an inch of Mauritania with missiles which is a small fiefdom that is a Moroccan protectorate we may do small insignificiant damage but that is about it let alone take on heavily armed regional players with such flawed doctrine. Iran will lose airspace in the country and the rest will be from there on like climbing a mountain that gets stiff and stiffer including full pronged ground incursions

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia launched 160 missiles in the initial salvo. I'm pretty sure they destroyed more than 4 fighter jets. Recently I saw one picture which showed half a dozen or so MIG-29s completely destroyed on the ground.

Iran's military doctrine is based on defense and deterrence, which is completely different than the Russian doctrine. The goal is to inflict so much damage and casualties onto the enemy that it becomes too costly to continue waging war. 

100+ missile strikes daily focusing on vital infrastructure including communications, command and control, industrial facilities, etc would be devastating on anyone but especially for a regional adversary. 

You see the war in Yemen. The Houthis never launch more than a dozen or so missiles at the most. Imagine if they could launch 100 missiles daily on Saudi targets. I'm pretty sure the war would have ended a long time ago. The Saudis would have been forced to stop. How long has it been ? 7 years ? 100 missiles a day would have been 255,000+ targets. Again war is not a sprint but rather a marathon.




Jalut said:


> I will have to disagree here example look at this Russian campaign how much do you think will missiles hand over to russia? Nothing really they max destroyed only 4 jets in the beginning because Ukraine was caught of guard that is about it the rest was downed by fighter jets in dog-fights and besides the air is still contested.
> 
> It is the airforce and ground forces where Russia will have to win or lose this conflict main while missiles are an afterthought. If you are thinking missiles will win conventional war then you are extremely mistaken.
> 
> Morocco won't even be able to take over an inch of Mauritania with missiles which is a small fiefdom that is a Moroccan protectorate we may do small insignificiant damage but that is about it let alone take on heavily armed regional players with such flawed doctrine. Iran will lose airspace in the country and the rest will be from there on like climbing a mountain that gets stiff and stiffer including full pronged ground incursions

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jalut

sha ah said:


> Russia launched 160 missiles in the initial salvo. I'm pretty sure they destroyed more than 4 fighter jets. Recently I saw one picture which showed half a dozen or so MIG-29s completely destroyed on the ground.
> 
> Iran's military doctrine is based on defense and deterrence, which is completely different than the Russian doctrine. The goal is to inflict so much damage and casualties onto the enemy that it becomes too costly to continue waging war.
> 
> 100+ missile strikes daily focusing on vital infrastructure including communications, command and control, industrial facilities, etc would be devastating on anyone but especially for a regional adversary.
> 
> You see the war in Yemen. The Houthis never launch more than a dozen or so missiles at the most. Imagine if they could launch 100 missiles daily on Saudi targets. I'm pretty sure the war would have ended a long time ago. The Saudis would have been forced to stop. How long has it been ? 7 years ? 100 missiles a day would have been 255,000+ targets. Again war is not a sprint but rather a marathon.



This is not militarily realistic example Israel has poor stragetic depth but Hamas launched around 5000 in 11 days and note having poor stragetic depth means you are at great handicap but still they didn't manage to do more then insignificiant damage and yes I admit they did damage something but it was not above insignificiant and this was only possible due to poor stragetic depth it overwhelms the defensive. Example if Houthis were to launch 100 per day Sanaa, Saada could be levelled within days entirely to the ground hence it would be disasterous for them then the other side and besides very few will get past ADS unlike Hamas who found some success because Israel has poor stragetic depth. Meaning it will not damage KSA but only assure a genocide in Yemen. BMs and CMs are not a deterence not even remotely in a fully fledged war..

It would be like bringing a knife to a gun fight and thinking it would yard off someone whos armed with pistols, guns and machine guns it doesn't work like that but an army has to combine everything but most realistic ground changes can only come via ground forces they can change reality main while airforce is major bonus but it can't change the ground reality main while missiles are good for only targetting stragetic assets.


----------



## sha ah

Hamas don't possess missiles. They launch tiny rockets which are comparable to katushas. You're comparing a tiny Katusha type rocket to a ballistic missiles with 500 kg payload ? Also Hamas has a limited number of rockets and the Israelis know this.

Regardless 100 missiles a day is not unrealistic if a nation has the capacity. Again it's not about the 100 missiles per se, it's about the accumulation over an extended period of time. Eventually after sustaining so many casualties and losing so much material, it becomes unfeasible, unsustainable to continue waging war. That's the whole point of deterrence.





Jalut said:


> This is not militarily realistic example Israel has poor stragetic depth but Hamas launched around 5000 in 11 days and note having poor stragetic depth means you are at great handicap but still they didn't manage to do more then insignificiant damage and yes I admit they did damage something but it was not above insignificiant and this was only possible due to poor stragetic depth it overwhelms the defensive. If the Houthis were to launch 100 per day Sanaa, Saada could be levelled within days entirely to the ground hence it would be disasterous for them then the other side and besides very few will get past ADS unlike Hamas who found some success because Israel has good stragetic depth. Meaning it will damage KSA but only assure a genocide in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> 100 missiles a day is not unrealistic


LoL fire even 1 missile from Iranian territory, Saudis will hit you back.If you want to destroy just their infrastructure, you also have infrastructure that will be destroyed.

You think you will keep firing missiles,and they will sit and just see it and will not retaliate?
Just think,india droped one bomb on our trees and we retaliated and you think you will fire 100 missiles and they will not retaliate!


----------



## Jalut

sha ah said:


> Hamas don't possess missiles. They launch tiny rockets which are comparable to katushas. You're comparing a tiny Katusha type rocket to a ballistic missiles with 500 kg payload ? Also Hamas has a limited number of rockets and the Israelis know this.
> 
> Regardless 100 missiles a day is not unrealistic if a nation has the capacity. Again it's not about the 100 missiles per se, it's about the accumulation over an extended period of time. Eventually after sustaining so many casualties and losing so much material, it becomes unfeasible, unsustainable to continue waging war. That's the whole point of deterrence.



Hamas has BM's and big once also but that is not important it is about passing thru. They don't do much damage saturation will be limited. The launching sites itself could be eliminated.

It will not deter someone who has set his mind on waging a conventional war hence it has zero deterence factor to it. Example if Ukraine started launching 100 BMs into Russia and lets assume 4-5 of 100 gets thru the S-400 do you think this will deter Russia? Because there is already war? Hence it has zero deterence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Barring the intense propaganda and cherry-picked videos coming from the West, Russia’s progress has been pretty good. A simple logistics calculation will reveal tank column progress at a top rate of about 60km a day. Progress is bound by number of resupply vehicles. Note, it took the US 3 weeks to get to Baghdad. Ukraine is a far larger country. I also feel bad for the Ukraine fighters. What they have is the last of their supplies as the main depos were destroyed initially and the resupply is really smuggling now. If you want to hear more reality listen to military sources (even US ones on CNN). They paint a far different picture than the talking heads. Broadly, Russia is very careful not to cause damage and destruction. They are reabsorbing Ukraine, so they don’t want to spend much on rebuilding. Also, only a third of their troops have been deployed and mostly conscripts. Given those and they’re at the gates of Kiev already is very impressive. However, there are some criticisms I’m surprised about such as quality of personnel and equipment in the first wave. Below are a popular US military channel and Medhurst with Scott Ritter:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jalut

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> LoL fire even 1 missile from Iranian territory



The chance of them getting thru to KSA is less then 94% due to high level top notch defensive systems but the chance of KSA getting to them is 85% meaning conquering the Iranian skies they could flatline major cities in Iran within days and could ethbalish Yemen scenario. Destroying launching sites, ADS, airports, fighter jets, and conventional targets

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Jalut said:


> The chance of them getting thru to KSA is less then 94% due to high level top notch defensive systems



You mean the defensive systems that couldn’t even stop a handful of drones and cruise missiles from hitting your biggest oil facility? Those “high level top notch” defense systems?

Why 94%? And 96% or 93%? Lol

cannot even beat sandal wearing Houthi’s but now you can take on Iran. Sure Saudi Arabia.

Even American advisors call you guys the most incompetent military they have ever trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Jalut said:


> The chance of them getting thru to KSA is less then 94% due to high level top notch defensive systems but the chance of KSA getting to them is 85% meaning conquering the Iranian skies they could flatline major cities in Iran within days and could ethbalish Yemen scenario. Destroying launching sites, ADS, airports, fighter jets, and conventional targets


Wow,,you are so informed..must make you a General....
well General some very important people with info have a different opinion.

_Saudi Military 'Can't Fight its Way Out of a Paper Bag' - U.S Senator Lindsey Graham_​*"Let me put it this way — I want to be very blunt with you: If it weren't for the United States, they'd be speaking Farsi in about a week in Saudi Arabia," Graham said*.

Saudi Military 'Can't Fight its Way Out of a Paper Bag' - U.S Senator Lindsey Graham​
Published December 10th, 2018 - 08:37 GMTFacebookTwitterLinkedInPinterestShare





U.S Sen. Lindsey Graham (AFP)
*A Republican U.S. senator, often an ally of President Donald Trump, has echoed the president's derogatory remarks about Saudi Arabia's military capabilities, saying the Saudi military "can't fight [its way] out of a paper bag."*

In pointed remarks made to Fox News on Sunday, Senator Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who is a hawk on Iran, said Saudi Arabia would be defeated by Iran militarily "in about a week" if it did not have the support of the United States.
"Let me put it this way — I want to be very blunt with you: If it weren't for the United States, they'd be speaking Farsi in about a week in Saudi Arabia," Graham said.
Saudi Arabia is not involved in a war with Iran, and Tehran has made it clear that it will never initiate military aggression against any country. But Riyadh has launched a war on impoverished Yemen, where it has been bogged down for almost four years now despite disproportionately superior military power.

Earlier, President Trump had belittled Riyadh by saying Saudi rulers might not last "for two weeks" without the support of the U.S. But Trump has also taken a stubborn stance in defense of the Saudi leadership in an international scandal over the state-ordered murder of Saudi dissident Jamal Khashoggi. In attempting to justify that defense, Trump has partially pointed to the massive purchases of American weapons by Riyadh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jalut

TheImmortal said:


> You mean the defensive systems that couldn’t even stop a handful of drones and cruise missiles from hitting your biggest oil facility? Those “high level top notch” defense systems?
> 
> Why 94%? And 96% or 93%? Lol
> 
> cannot even beat sandal wearing Houthi’s but now you can take on Iran. Sure Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Even American advisors call you guys the most incompetent military they have ever trained.



One or two happens but just look what happened to the Houthis they have been send back in time to the stone ages and fighting KSA is much more painful then example Russia. The saudis could make the same thing realistic for Iran.
It was not a time of war when some iraqi militias send Kamkaize drones and there was no defensive located it was a first time thingy..

KSA could etablish superiority and project that on Iran immediately After first 24 hours everybody and his dog is gonna know Iran will be turned into dust and the biggest refugee crisis.

Hence KSA can smash Iran full stop without exaggeration



aryobarzan said:


> Wow,,you are so informed..must make you a General....
> well General some very important people with info have a different opinion.
> 
> _Saudi Military 'Can't Fight its Way Out of a Paper Bag' - U.S Senator Lindsey Graham_​*"Let me put it this way — I want to be very blunt with you: If it weren't for the United States, they'd be speaking Farsi in about a week in Saudi Arabia," Graham said*.
> 
> Saudi Military 'Can't Fight its Way Out of a Paper Bag' - U.S Senator Lindsey Graham​
> Published December 10th, 2018 - 08:37 GMTFacebookTwitterLinkedInPinterestShare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S Sen. Lindsey Graham (AFP)
> *A Republican U.S. senator, often an ally of President Donald Trump, has echoed the president's derogatory remarks about Saudi Arabia's military capabilities, saying the Saudi military "can't fight [its way] out of a paper bag."*
> 
> In pointed remarks made to Fox News on Sunday, Senator Lindsey Graham of South Carolina, who is a hawk on Iran, said Saudi Arabia would be defeated by Iran militarily "in about a week" if it did not have the support of the United States.
> "Let me put it this way — I want to be very blunt with you: If it weren't for the United States, they'd be speaking Farsi in about a week in Saudi Arabia," Graham said.
> Saudi Arabia is not involved in a war with Iran, and Tehran has made it clear that it will never initiate military aggression against any country. But Riyadh has launched a war on impoverished Yemen, where it has been bogged down for almost four years now despite disproportionately superior military power.
> 
> Earlier, President Trump had belittled Riyadh by saying Saudi rulers might not last "for two weeks" without the support of the U.S. But Trump has also taken a stubborn stance in defense of the Saudi leadership in an international scandal over the state-ordered murder of Saudi dissident Jamal Khashoggi. In attempting to justify that defense, Trump has partially pointed to the massive purchases of American weapons by Riyadh.



Qouting some politicians as if it is the bible who lost in Afghanistan themselves. NATO itself would have problems militarily to move on KSA and her regional alliance and the only thing that could take on them is a major alliance like NATO itself..

The GCC have ruled over Iran for centuries they understand the weaknesses of the Persians and the way to deal with them. They aren't exactly a puzzle to figure and I swear they don't even view them as threat.

Morocco itself alone is enough to take out Iran militarily as we are much better equipped then them..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> You mean the defensive systems that couldn’t even stop a handful of drones and cruise missiles from hitting your biggest oil facility? Those “high level top notch” defense systems?
> 
> Why 94%? And 96% or 93%? Lol
> 
> cannot even beat sandal wearing Houthi’s but now you can take on Iran. Sure Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Even American advisors call you guys the most incompetent military they have ever trained.


All the time you keep posting about military strategies but you don't know that fighting with sandal wearing Houthis and fighting a conventional war with enemy standing in front of you are different things.

Perhaps you want to say that Iran will fight like Houthis,if its the case,then you may be right.


----------



## QWECXZ

@Shawnee 

شانی به نظرت می‌شه گفت که تحریم‌های روسیه ممکن هست باعث بالا رفتن رمزارزها بشه چون احتمالاً روسیه از رمزارزها برای معاملات پنهانی استفاده کنه؟

یه عامل دیگه هم هست: قطعاً اگه تورم تو غرب بره بالا اون وقت افزایش کم بهره بانکی نمی‌تونه جلوی هجوم مردم به رمزرزها رو بگیره
به خصوص اگه رمزارزها سراغ اثبات با سهام برن که کمتر وابسته به انرژی هست

اما برعکسش هم هست. اگه بهره بانکی رشد مناسبی داشته باشه ممکن هست سقوط شدیدتر بشه و بریم روی ۲۰ هزار

نظرت چیه؟​


----------



## Dragons

Jalut said:


> the Houthis they have been send back in time to the stone ages and fighting KSA is much more painful then example Russia.



KSA has really destroyed Yemen beyond repair not sure it is anything to brag about tho but I do agree that KSA could do Iran in good and that is only due to some technical areas

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Dragons said:


> KSA has really destroyed Yemen beyond repair not sure it is anything to brag about tho but I do agree that KSA could do Iran in good and that is only due to some technical areas


Both have power to destroy each other's oil assets, infrastructure and strategic targets.So this fear of mutual destruction will refrain them from going to war with each other.And they will continue to use Yemen,Syria and may be Iraq also as a playground for their love affairs.


----------



## Dragons

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Both have power to destroy each other's oil assets, infrastructure and strategic targets.So this fear of mutual destruction will refrain them from going to war with each other.And they will continue to use Yemen,Syria and may be Iraq also as a playground for their love affairs.



KSA is not in Syria but that is Russia, Turkey, USA etc etc.. I don't even think there is any love affairs or cat and mouse game as some see it which is entirely overexaggerated. KSA just doesn't sanction none state actors of all forms and views them as illegal entities. Which is why they come down hard on them.

KSA will strike Iran if it's redlines are overstepped and it doesn't care about mutual destruction nor will there be anything as such like mutual it will be one way and it is not deterred by anything and if it feels like Iran meets it's treeshold of threat it will take military action against Tehren. That is if they meet the treeshold where war becomes Fard-ul-Ain upon them

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> You mean the defensive systems that couldn’t even stop a handful of drones and cruise missiles from hitting your biggest oil facility? Those “high level top notch” defense systems?
> 
> Why 94%? And 96% or 93%? Lol
> 
> cannot even beat sandal wearing Houthi’s but now you can take on Iran. Sure Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Even American advisors call you guys the most incompetent military they have ever trained.


Not 500,000$ drones, but cheap *** drones even people on this forum could pay for lol. just slipped through like butter, it was kinda ridiculous



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Both have power to destroy each other's oil assets, infrastructure and strategic targets.So this fear of mutual destruction will refrain them from going to war with each other.And they will continue to use Yemen,Syria and may be Iraq also as a playground for their love affairs.


Direct conflict has no benefit for either country. It'll hurt everyone. In contrast Russia stands to gain alot of if holds eastern ukraine. Agriculture and heavy industry gains.


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> 
> شانی به نظرت می‌شه گفت که تحریم‌های روسیه ممکن هست باعث بالا رفتن رمزارزها بشه چون احتمالاً روسیه از رمزارزها برای معاملات پنهانی استفاده کنه؟
> 
> یه عامل دیگه هم هست: قطعاً اگه تورم تو غرب بره بالا اون وقت افزایش کم بهره بانکی نمی‌تونه جلوی هجوم مردم به رمزرزها رو بگیره
> به خصوص اگه رمزارزها سراغ اثبات با سهام برن که کمتر وابسته به انرژی هست
> 
> اما برعکسش هم هست. اگه بهره بانکی رشد مناسبی داشته باشه ممکن هست سقوط شدیدتر بشه و بریم روی ۲۰ هزار
> 
> نظرت چیه؟​



The fear of feds and war is all in and we bounced. Dip was 33 k apparently.

As long as fundamentals stays the same we will bounce up and down based on sentiments.

Unless we see unforeseen complications of Ukraine war or Taiwan war, we will bounce around high 30s, 40s with potential to higher levels.

Fundamental for crypto is great and stays well. Very reliable.
Many alts are shit though and will leave.

The buying power of Russia is not that much to make a higher high but can help the swing up.

Oil can stay a problem for NSDQ and Dow but BTC will finally break off.

Swings are a blessing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint




----------



## Dragons

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498681175984025613

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

جالبه جودوی ایران در همه ی سطوح به مدت حداقل ۴ سال تحریم شد، فقط به خاطر اینکه ایران راضی نبوده با ورزشکار رژیمی (که فلسطین رو اشغال کرده)روبرو بشه. تازه ایران همیشه این روبرو نشدن رو جوری مدیریت کرده که صداش در نیاد و تابلو نباشه.
و گفتن این نشونه ی سیاسی کردن ورزش هست!!!! پس ایران باید جریمه بشه
ولی حالا فدراسیون فوتبال انگلیس، به خاطر عملیات نظامی روسیه، بیانیه ی رسمی میده که تیم های باشگاهی و ملی ما حاضر به روبرو شدن با تیم های فوتبال روسیه نیستند! نه تنها جریمه نمیشن، بلکه فدراسیون جهانی میگه آفرین! اصلا حالا که انگلیس حاضر نیست با روسیه بازی کنه، کل فوتبال روسیه رو تحریم میکنیم!!!​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> جالبه جودوی ایران در همه ی سطوح به مدت حداقل ۴ سال تحریم شد، فقط به خاطر اینکه ایران راضی نبوده با ورزشکار رژیمی (که فلسطین رو اشغال کرده)روبرو بشه. تازه ایران همیشه این روبرو نشدن رو جوری مدیریت کرده که صداش در نیاد و تابلو نباشه.
> 
> 
> و گفتن این نشونه ی سیاسی کردن ورزش هست!!!! پس ایران باید جریمه بشه
> ولی حالا فدراسیون فوتبال انگلیس، به خاطر عملیات نظامی روسیه، بیانیه ی رسمی میده که تیم های باشگاهی و ملی ما حاضر به روبرو شدن با تیم های فوتبال روسیه نیستند! نه تنها جریمه نمیشن، بلکه فدراسیون جهانی میگه آفرین! اصلا حالا که انگلیس حاضر نیست با روسیه بازی کنه، کل فوتبال روسیه رو تحریم میکنیم!!!​


به خر تو خر بودن دنیا شک داشتی؟

روسیه به قطعنامه امارات علیه حوثی‌های یمن رای مثبت داده. حتی رای خنثی هم نداده

مگه جرم ایران چی بود که با یه امضاء ترامپ ایران رو کامل از سوئیفت انداختن بیرون در حالیکه برنامه هسته‌ای رو رسماً تعطیل کرده بودیم و حتی هنوز هم جرات نداریم راهش بندازیم دوباره؟

این همه سر و صدا و گوه خوری که اروپایی می‌کنند همش ظاهر قضیه هست. خایه ندارن همه بانک‌های روسیه رو تحریم کنند. به قول خودشون فقط ۸۰٪ رو تحریم کردن. یعنی ۲۰٪ رو باز گذاشتن برای دور زدن تحریم‌ها فعلاً تا اینکه ۵ سال ۱۰ سال دیگه به انرژی روسیه نیازی نداشته باشن. تا اون موقع هم احتمال زیاد باز هیچ گوهی نمی‌تونند بخورن و در نتیجه مجبور می‌شن دوباره به روسیه امتیاز بدن و این وسط یه کشور بدبختی مثل ایران قربانی می‌شه باز دوباره و ضررش رو ما پس می‌دیم

روسیه هم انقدر احمق هست که مثل اردک نشسته منتظر اون روز می‌مونه و در نهایت هم هم خودش ضربه رو نوش جان می‌کنه هم کارت‌هایی که داره رو یکی یکی بازی می‌کنه و به کسانی که بهش اعتماد کردن برای کوچکترین امتیازی ضربه می‌زنه

هر چند که از بین رفتن هم روسیه هم اروپا جز نیکی و خیر برای ایران چیزی نداره و نخواهد داشت. فقط باید حواسمون باشه سرمون تو کار خودمون باشه و بدون سر و صدا و چراغ خاموش بهره ببریم از این شرایط پیش اومده

خامنه‌ای هم بهتر هست ساکت بشینه. دفاع امروزش از روسیه به شدت اشتباه بود. یکی از خوبی‌های رئیسی این هست که خیلی کم حرف می‌زنه بر عکس احمدی‌نژاد و روحانی که ۲۴ ساعت زر زر می‌کردن. بهترین کار برای ایران ساکت نشستن و استفاده بردن از اختلاف پیش اومده تا جای ممکن هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Although a quick victory was thwarted and the information war has been the most impactful in shaping opinion.

In about 1 to 2 days when that 40 mile convoy move into battalion formations, we shall see the might of the Russian army in it's final form.

If successful assaults on Kiev and Kharkiv occur, we should be seeing a collective meltdown and collective shock contrary to the propoganda that has been promoted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> Prime Example:
> 
> *Instead of focusing on environmental policy, massive economic reform, corruption crackdown, etc etc
> 
> The parliament is focused on “internet monitoring and control bill”.*
> 
> These people just asking to be overthrown via the populace. Just keep kicking the average Iranian citizen when he’s down. Take away some of his simple pleasures than what reason does he have to live? Or be productive?
> 
> These types of bills you pass when society is THRIVING not when everyone is on brink of collapse.


Sadly this is the same issue almost in every Arab/Muslim country, here in Tunisia, I see it clearly in Irak, Pakistan, Algeria, Morocco, Egypt, Turkey,.....

Are we doomed to have such greedy superficial politicians? 

The only think they care is next election, filling their pockets, making concession to stay in power, and ultimately bankrupting our countries.... 

No matter you change the political parties in charge (we tried them all in Tunisia) , they behave all the same !!!


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Although a quick victory was thwarted and the information war has been the most impactful in shaping opinion.
> 
> In about 1 to 2 days when that 40 mile convoy move into battalion formations, we shall see the might of the Russian army in it's final form.
> 
> If successful assaults on Kiev and Kharkiv occur, we should be seeing a collective meltdown and collective shock contrary to the propoganda that has been promoted.


Russia has made critical advances in the South. They have already disconnected Ukraine from the Sea of Azov and in a few days they will reach Odessa to take it and disconnect Ukraine from the Black Sea as well.

Ukraine is becoming a landlocked country very fast. A second Moldova. I think the battle of Kiev may not be Russia's most important objective in this war. While everyone is focused on the battle of Kiev, Russia is turning Ukraine into a landlocked country and they are taking back important infrastructure from Ukraine. They have already occupied Kharkiv (well, we could start calling it Kharkov again), the second largest city of Ukraine which plays an important role in their industry and economy, and they will take Dnipropetrovsk with little resistance soon. Meanwhile, the Russians will soon take the Zaporizhzhia nuclear reactor too. What will remain of Ukraine, even with Kiev, will never be able to stand on her feet again. It will be an extremely impoverished failed state with little strategic depth that will have no value to NATO, except for stationing nukes perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

For the saudi fanboys: Iran can defeat Saudi Arabia in 3 days according to a *Saudi Military officer*

lets do a scientific survey






This is Jubail desalination complex, World's largest located along the Persian Gulf, *supplies 90 percent of the drinking water for the Saudi capital of Riyadh. There are 33 others..supplying most of water in saudi arabia.

How much Grain saudi imports.. 15 million ton annual.. only produces less than one million ton..(less than 5%) 

So lets recap (rough estimates)

Water dependence: 80-90% (plants)
Food dependence: 95% (imported food) 
Military dependance: very high (reloads)

Conclusion:* roughly 150 short to medium range missiles from Iran at their ports and desalination plants (I have allowed 20% missed targeting for various reasons) will make Sauis citizens to run for the border in search of food and water.. while their military runs out of shooting ammo and will join the run for the border... can not defeat science.

Notice : I did not say anything about oil facilities or the cities and population centers...Just ports and water plants..will defeat them ..so yes 3 days is a good estimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jalut

QWECXZ said:


> Russia has made critical advances in the South. They have already disconnected Ukraine from the Sea of Azov and in a few days they will reach Odessa to take it and disconnect Ukraine from the Black Sea as well.
> 
> Ukraine is becoming a landlocked country very fast. A second Moldova. I think the battle of Kiev may not be Russia's most important objective in this war. While everyone is focused on the battle of Kiev, Russia is turning Ukraine into a landlocked country and they are taking back important infrastructure from Ukraine. They have already occupied Kharkiv (well, we could start calling it Kharkov again), the second largest city of Ukraine which plays an important role in their industry and economy, and they will take Dnipropetrovsk with little resistance soon. Meanwhile, the Russians will soon take the Zaporizhzhia nuclear reactor too. What will remain of Ukraine, even with Kiev, will never be able to stand on her feet again. It will be an extremely impoverished failed state with little strategic depth that will have no value to NATO, except for stationing nukes perhaps.



I could see them being cornered into the western part starting from the Yellow line and I could see Zelenskyy remaining ruler there but it will rise this small country with approx 20-25m as 2/3 will migrate from the east and come here and the reason it will rise is because the west will bump alot of money into it and I could perhaps also see them joining NATO gaining nuclear weapons etc etc.. They will enter the phase that is called the fight back

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Jalut said:


> I could see them being cornered into the western part starting from the Yellow line and I could see Zelenskyy remaining ruler there but it will rise this small country with approx 20-25m as 2/3 will migrate from the east and come here and the reason it will rise is because the west will bump alot of money into it and I could perhaps also see them joining NATO gaining nuclear weapons etc etc.. They will enter the phase that is called the fight back


There will be no fighting back. The West is interested in Ukraine only as a card against Russia. They don't give a f*ck about Ukraine otherwise.
A landlocked Ukraine with such a small strategic depth will be of no value to the West, except for propaganda purposes to tell the world how bad the Russians are and why we should stand against them. And they can do that without giving a penny to Ukraine when the war is over.
Ukraine is already one of the impoverished countries of the Eastern Europe. After this, it will be a second Moldova. A country where standards of living will be close to Africa or Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jalut

aryobarzan said:


> .Just ports and water plants..



And Santa clause is real.. It holds massive rivers in Yemen and other places like Oman, UAE etc etc. Water will not be there end but water could be why they would take over other places such as the Euphrates and just keep going on adventures... But assuming water will do them in is 100% error and major fallacy and there are many walls in land also including the south etc etc.. They have also turned a piece of land bigger then Belgium into green meaning not all their grains are imported nowadays like back in a decade ago

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Jalut said:


> Hamas has BM's and big once also but that is not important it is about passing thru. They don't do much damage saturation will be limited. The launching sites itself could be eliminated.
> 
> It will not deter someone who has set his mind on waging a conventional war hence it has zero deterence factor to it. Example if Ukraine started launching 100 BMs into Russia and lets assume 4-5 of 100 gets thru the S-400 do you think this will deter Russia? Because there is already war? Hence it has zero deterence


If we gave them what they have , we probably are better aware of the content of their arsenal


----------



## Jalut

QWECXZ said:


> There will be no fighting back. The West is interested in Ukraine only as a card against Russia. They don't give a f*ck about Ukraine otherwise.
> A landlocked Ukraine with such a small strategic depth will be of no value to the West, except for propaganda purposes to tell the world how bad the Russians are and why we should stand against them. And they can do that without giving a penny to Ukraine when the war is over.
> Ukraine is already one of the impoverished countries of the Eastern Europe. After this, it will be a second Moldova. A country where standards of living will be close to Africa or Afghanistan.



They will be useful if a war breaks out between NATO and Russia



Hack-Hook said:


> If we gave them what they have , we probably are better aware of the content of their arsenal



And who are you the guy selling the missile secrets?.. The Information is accessable online besides not all there missiles are Iranian origin some are self-produced









Palestinian rocket arsenal - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






*Rocket**Range**Country of Origin**Payload*Qassam-15 KMGaza Strip5 KGQassam-212 KMGaza Strip10 KGQassam-316 KMGaza Strip20 KGGrad18-40 KMIran18 KGWS-1E40 KMChina20 KGFajr-575 KMIran175 KGKhaibar M-302160 KMSyria145 KG


----------



## _Nabil_



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Jalut said:


> And Santa clause is real.. It holds massive rivers in Yemen and other places like Oman, UAE etc etc. Water will not be there end but water could be why they would take over other places such as the Euphrates and just keep going on adventures... But assuming water will do them in is 100% error and major fallacy and there are many walls in land also including the south etc etc.. They have also turned a piece of land bigger then Belgium into green meaning not all their grains are imported nowadays like back in a decade ago


What do U mean if Santa is real..ofcourse he is real..he lives in North pole which is just like my backyard today full of snow..


----------



## Jalut

_Nabil_ said:


> View attachment 819887


----------



## Hack-Hook

Jalut said:


> They will be useful if a war breaks out between NATO and Russia
> 
> 
> 
> And who are you the guy selling the missile secrets?.. The Information is accessable online besides not all there missiles are Iranian origin some are self-produced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian rocket arsenal - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rocket**Range**Country of Origin**Payload*Qassam-15 KMGaza Strip5 KGQassam-212 KMGaza Strip10 KGQassam-316 KMGaza Strip20 KGGrad18-40 KMIran18 KGWS-1E40 KMChina20 KGFajr-575 KMIran175 KGKhaibar M-302160 KMSyria145 KG


sorry but your chart confirm my point , only artillery rocket and the most advanced there is our Fajr-5
by the way the payload is 90kg not 175kg and they also have the basic version

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> sorry but your chart confirm my point , only artillery rocket and the most advanced there is our Fajr-5
> by the way the payload is 90kg not 175kg and they also have the basic version


Dude, you're wasting your time with a person that considers a 5 kg projectile a missile?
Even a catapult can throw a 5 kg projectile to 5 km. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jalut

This is Iran not knowing what to do about Israeli airstrikes Just reply you ain't gonna die you know





Why Iran absorbs Israeli-inflicted blows on its militant proxies in Syria​








Why Iran absorbs Israeli-inflicted blows on its militant proxies in Syria


LONDON: Israel has launched hundreds of strikes against Iran and its allied proxies inside Syria since the country’s descent into civil war over a decade ago, with officials in Tel Aviv making it clear they will refuse to tolerate any Iranian entrenchment along their northern border. Israeli...




www.arabnews.com





@_Nabil_

You supporting the workhorse atleast KSA has deterence thru power, resolve and doesn't take blows from a freaking small country..

The whole resistance shxt is an absolute joke in itself and basically satire

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jalut

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, you're wasting your time with a person that considers a 5 kg projectile a missile?
> Even a catapult can throw a 5 kg projectile to 5 km. lol



Catapult that must be a unique catapult.. 5KM 



Hack-Hook said:


> sorry but your chart confirm my point , only artillery rocket and the most advanced there is our Fajr-5
> by the way the payload is 90kg not 175kg and they also have the basic version



Seems like your knowledge is juvenile


----------



## Hack-Hook

Jalut said:


> Catapult that must be a unique catapult.. 5KM
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like your knowledge is juvenile


probably , there always is something new to learn . but you knew I'm aware of it , but are you also aware of that small technicality?
and still every thing you put on that chart are firecrackers and artillery rockets not missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dragons

Jalut said:


> And Santa clause is real.. It holds massive rivers in Yemen and other places like Oman, UAE etc etc. Water will not be there end



Iran could fall in just 6-8 weeks under high pressure

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dragons

Jalut said:


> This just goes to show that you are still juvenile
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps time to reconquer Iran and take back our beloved Iran from the Mullahs.. We will re-purify it



Now that I recall it Iran was part of the Arabian empire hence MBS could do another Putin like Bravado speech an lay claim on Iran.. As being separable from the Kingdom and being part of a hertige... Honestly the UN will even pass that resolution in his favor.. When the UN is told what to do it does. Besides Arabia re-annexing Iran is good for everybody

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Jalut said:


> This just goes to show that you are still juvenile
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps time to reconquer Iran and take back our beloved Iran from the Mullahs.. We will re-purify it


camel in sleep see cotton seeds ,sometimes it eat seed by seed and sometime by mouthful

bigger than you guys failed to take Iran



Dragons said:


> Now that I recall it Iran was part of the Arabian empire hence MBS could do another Putin like Bravado speech an lay claim on Iran.. As being separable from the Kingdom and being part of a hertige


now that I recall those Arab tribes were paying tribute to Iran and Abbasside caliphs could not become caliph until ratified by Al-Buyed kings . 
so wonder if its not time to export revolution to some monarchies ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragons

Hack-Hook said:


> camel in sleep see cotton seeds ,sometimes it eat seed by seed and sometime by mouthful
> 
> bigger than you guys failed to take Iran
> 
> 
> now that I recall those Arab tribes were paying tribute to Iran and Abbasside caliphs could not become caliph until ratified by Al-Buyed kings .
> so wonder if its not time to export revolution to some monarchies ?



You were still under Arab centuries beyond Buyad but that is not important.. What is important is the claim itself getting passed thru the UNSC..


----------



## Jalut

Hack-Hook said:


> camel in sleep see cotton seeds ,sometimes it eat seed by seed and sometime by mouthful
> 
> bigger than you guys failed to take Iran
> 
> 
> now that I recall those Arab tribes were paying tribute to Iran and Abbasside caliphs could not become caliph until ratified by Al-Buyed kings .
> so wonder if its not time to export revolution to some monarchies ?



Camel eating cotten seeds? is that an Iranian phrase


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> All the time you keep posting about military strategies but you don't know that fighting with sandal wearing Houthis and fighting a conventional war with enemy standing in front of you are different things.
> 
> Perhaps you want to say that Iran will fight like Houthis,if its the case,then you may be right.



Saudi Arabia military is borderline incompetent. That is why it sends mercenaries and asked Pakistan to go into Pakistan.

This is not my opinion, literally online is filled with US advisors and generals (and other western nations) who have lamented how poorly trained Saudi Arabia is.

In Yemen, your targeting data and intelligence was supplied by the US. Whenever they did it on their own they end up indiscriminately bombing weddings and shops. You know the same thing Arabs criticized Assad over, but are strangely silent when it comes to Saudi Arabia.

Also not sure how much damage Saudi can inflict on Iran. Along the coastline and its oil terminals are pretty much where Saudi could get some hits in.

But it’s BMs from China are very inaccurate and low in numbers to be used against tactical targets. It’s cruise missile supply is short range and low.

Iran’s air defense are quite decent and if Russia hasn’t knocked out Ukraine’s ancient air defenses yet...then not sure Saudi Arabia will do any better having to flying across the PG.

Not to mention nearly every major Saudi airfield will be hit by Iran in opening salvos of war alongside major ammo depots and oil terminals. So even if planes do take off where will they land?

So Saudi damage will be limited to Iranian islands and coastline and maybe 100KM into Iranian territory via air. Certainly air raids to Tehran or Northern Iran are highly unlikely.

Again this assumes scenario is strictly an Iran vs Saudi Arabia scenario. Which again I think is unlikely. Both sides don’t like direct warfare and prefer behind the scenes. This doesn’t have to do with MAD, but mostly because both sides are highly pragmatic.

If it’s US vs Iran, then Saudi Arabia will gladly let US do the work and play the victim card rather than directly responding.

Anyway I’m sure if India established air bases in Sri Lanka and used them to attack Pakistan that Pakistan itself would also attack Sri Lanka airbases for hosting the attack. This is within the rules of war and engagement. If you give shelter to the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jalut

TheImmortal said:


> Saudi Arabia military is borderline incompetent. That is why it sends mercenaries and asked Pakistan to go into Pakistan.
> 
> This is not my opinion, literally online is filled with US advisors and generals (and other western nations) who have lamented how poorly trained Saudi Arabia is.
> 
> In Yemen, your targeting data and intelligence was supplied by the US. Whenever they did it on their own they end up indiscriminately bombing weddings and shops. You know the same thing Arabs criticized Assad over, but are strangely silent when it comes to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Also not sure how much damage Saudi can inflict on Iran. Along the coastline and its oil terminals are pretty much where Saudi could get some hits in.
> 
> But it’s BMs from China are very inaccurate and low in numbers to be used against tactical targets. It’s cruise missile supply is short range and low.
> 
> Iran’s air defense are quite decent and if Russia hasn’t knocked out Ukraine’s ancient air defenses yet...then not sure Saudi Arabia will do any better having to flying across the PG.
> 
> Not to mention nearly every major Saudi airfield will be hit by Iran in opening salvos of war alongside major ammo depots and oil terminals. So even if planes do take off where will they land?
> 
> So Saudi damage will be limited to Iranian islands and coastline and maybe 100KM into Iranian territory via air. Certainly air raids to Tehran or Northern Iran are highly unlikely.
> 
> Again this assumes scenario is strictly an Iran vs Saudi Arabia scenario. Which again I think is unlikely. Both sides don’t like direct warfare and prefer behind the scenes. This doesn’t have to do with MAD, but mostly because both sides are highly pragmatic.
> 
> If it’s US vs Iran, then Saudi Arabia will gladly let US do the work and play the victim card rather than directly responding.
> 
> Anyway I’m sure if India established air bases in Sri Lanka and used them to attack Pakistan that Pakistan itself would also attack Sri Lanka airbases for hosting the attack. This is within the rules of war and engagement. If you give shelter to the enemy.



The problem with some Iranians is that they have militarily overestimated themselves which is unneccessarily not correct. Iran failed against an insurgency which KSA didn't actully and had to call in Russia which is something you are blaming on KSA which didn't happen to them but to Iran and in to a man being creditted with well nothing In Solemani himself acknowledged defeat against an insurgency in his own words.

KSA doesn't have boots on the ground in Yemen contrary to what people would like us to believe.

Also thinking BMs will win a conflict will be the end of Iran period. They will be buried talking about BMs. If KSA had to fight Iran it will seek ways to put troops on Iran itself after taking the ADS.

Besides Russia has shitty airforce compared KSA now because SU-57 has been proven to not being able of taking out SU-24 and MIGs which F-16s and Typhoons will take out any

If KSA is incompetent how come Yemen is turned inside out as if they timetravelled from the 12-century AD.

People can't have it both ways I have seen same people blaming KSA also saying they are incompetent it is contradiction. I have even seen some houthis complaining about their fighters dying back when Marib was active and saying it was cowardly saudi airstrikes? Again the contradiction.

Nonetheless Iran lost to an insurgent group and it is basically a paper tiger.. KSA doesn't view Iran as threat it has bigger alliance in the region and interior of Arabia but lets exclude that just KSA-Iran even in that situation Iran is basing itself on theories that will not stick once first bullet is fired on them


----------



## thesaint

Jalut said:


> This just goes to show that you are still juvenile
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps time to reconquer Iran and take back our beloved Iran from the Mullahs.. We will re-purify it



Probably you need Iranian brains to revive golden age as you lack in this department. Also you have taken jews and christians as your protector and friends(awliya):

Quran 5:51

*Yusuf Ali*: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hormuz

Jalut said:


> The problem with some Iranians is that they have militarily overestimated themselves which is unneccessarily not correct. Iran failed against an insurgency which KSA didn't actully and had to call in Russia which is something you are blaming on KSA which didn't happen to them but to Iran and in to a man being creditted with well nothing In Solemani himself acknowledged defeat against an insurgency in his own words.


Syria is a different story. KSA, Turkey, Qatar, UAE, Israhell and the U.S. where all involved in that war. So taking Syria as example is not a good one. I could also say the countries i mentioned above against Iran and Russia.
What about Iraq did Iran ask Russia for help there? What about 2006 when Hezbollah humilated the zionists?
What about the Yemen war Houthis vs Saudi led coalition?

Show me one conflict, where KSA or U.S. or the zionists achieved the result they wanted. On the other hand you can see Irans achievment. 

Another question rises here and i asked many times no one gave me an answer. They rather changed topic and avoid to give me a direct answer. 
Iran is the so called "axis of evil" and as you say Iran is not strong enought to fight the puppet goverments in the Persian Gulf, how come the U.S. never attacked Iran like they did with Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya etc.? Very simple question. 

Now regarding Haj Suleimani: He alone managed different battles in different countries simultaneously. Again show me one only one 2star general who done this before. And as you can find in many videos he was always on the frontline not sitting in a house safe and secure and giving orders. 



Jalut said:


> KSA doesn't have boots on the ground in Yemen contrary to what people would like us to believe.



I don't know how much research you made but i can show you tones of videos with KSA soldiers getting blown up by Houthis. So the Saudis don't have boots on the ground and the Houthis don't have an airforce how will the fight look like? LOL. 



Jalut said:


> Also thinking BMs will win a conflict will be the end of Iran period. They will be buried talking about BMs. If KSA had to fight Iran it will seek ways to put troops on Iran itself after taking the ADS.









Why didn't KSA did a damn thig after this attack? What happend did they felt sorry for us after we shut down 50% of their oil production?




Jalut said:


> If KSA is incompetent how come Yemen is turned inside out as if they timetravelled from the 12-century AD



Bombing Yemen the poorest arab country with a poor infrastructure no money no AD-Systems no Airforce, do you think it's hard to bomb a country in that stituation. Did KSA achieved what they wanted destroy the Houthis? No they didn't. 
A war is not about destroying everything, it's about achievments. Saudi are losing ground day by day against the Houthis and they will lose this endless war. 

Saudi Foreign Affairs Minister Adel al-Jubeir said the war will be over within 3 weeks, that was in 2016. 5 years later nothing achieved by KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jalut

Hormuz said:


> Syria is a different story. KSA, Turkey, Qatar, UAE, Israhell and the U.S. where all involved in that war. So taking Syria as example is not a good one. I could also say the countries i mentioned above against Iran and Russia.
> What about Iraq did Iran ask Russia for help there? What about 2006 when Hezbollah humilated the zionists?
> What about the Yemen war Houthis vs Saudi led coalition?
> 
> Show me one conflict, where KSA or U.S. or the zionists achieved the result they wanted. On the other hand you can see Irans achievment.
> 
> Another question rises here and i asked many times no one gave me an answer. They rather changed topic and avoid to give me a direct answer.
> Iran is the so called "axis of evil" and as you say Iran is not strong enought to fight the puppet goverments in the Persian Gulf, how come the U.S. never attacked Iran like they did with Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya etc.? Very simple question.
> 
> Now regarding Haj Suleimani: He alone managed different battles in different countries simultaneously. Again show me one only one 2star general who done this before. And as you can find in many videos he was always on the frontline not sitting in a house safe and secure and giving orders.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much research you made but i can show you tones of videos with KSA soldiers getting blown up by Houthis. So the Saudis don't have boots on the ground and the Houthis don't have an airforce how will the fight look like? LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't KSA did a damn thig after this attack? What happend did they felt sorry for us after we shut down 50% of their oil production?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombing Yemen the poorest arab country with a poor infrastructure no money no AD-Systems no Airforce, do you think it's hard to bomb a country in that stituation. Did KSA achieved what they wanted destroy the Houthis? No they didn't.
> A war is not about destroying everything, it's about achievments. Saudi are losing ground day by day against the Houthis and they will lose this endless war.
> 
> Saudi Foreign Affairs Minister Adel al-Jubeir said the war will be over within 3 weeks, that was in 2016. 5 years later nothing achieved by KSA.



The same repetitive stuff that doesn't hold a candle.

In Iraq the Americans and the Turks are there and have been the once with Peshmerga and the Iraqi gov't while Iran is an afterthought there and the same goes to in Syria after they were defeated back in 2015 and had to hand over responsiblity.

Solemani himself said that he was defeated by freaking civilians of all people to Putin.

As for the Oil factory one Iran itself deny responsibility and how do you want me to come after you when you have denied responsibility and why do you want to claim something your gov't has denied publically and officially..








Iran denies launching drone attacks on Saudi oil facility


Foreign ministry counters accusations from US secretary of state with threats to US bases




www.theguardian.com





Atleast first accept it which puts you in bad light here and also you know KSA is right across the Hormuz hence you know what to do if you want a response and that smoke but I doubt you do for good reasons.

But don't come here an claiming something you officially and publically denied makes you look weak and desperate..

KSA has achieved the maximum without even having troops on the ground there in Yemen..

*“Soleimani put the map of Syria on the table. The Russians were very alarmed, and felt matters were in steep decline and that there were real dangers to the regime.*

Solemani handing over everything to Russia lead to Iran taking backstage in the whole Syrian file and turning Assad into a puppet making Putin the defacto leader of Damascus and the only free areas remaining the US and Turkish zone even giving up energy rights. They have literally nothing in Syria but playing a puppet and also in Iraq why not attack the Gov't and instill your own government instead of living under a US instilled gov't.. Both countries outside Iran's influence..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dragons

thesaint said:


> Probably you need Iranian brains to revive golden age as you lack in this department. Also you have taken jews and christians as your protector and friends(awliya):
> 
> Quran 5:51
> 
> *Yusuf Ali*: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.



Brains? You got that part completely wrong. The world politics is chess but the Mullah's don't understand how to play it but only managed to isolate themselves and corner themselves. This is to complicated for them. In fact they are incompetent if they are taken out of the chessboard it would even be better for them that way and a blessing because they don't understand how to play


----------



## _Nabil_

Jalut said:


>





Jalut said:


> This is Iran not knowing what to do about Israeli airstrikes Just reply you ain't gonna die you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Iran absorbs Israeli-inflicted blows on its militant proxies in Syria​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Iran absorbs Israeli-inflicted blows on its militant proxies in Syria
> 
> 
> LONDON: Israel has launched hundreds of strikes against Iran and its allied proxies inside Syria since the country’s descent into civil war over a decade ago, with officials in Tel Aviv making it clear they will refuse to tolerate any Iranian entrenchment along their northern border. Israeli...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_Nabil_
> 
> You supporting the workhorse atleast KSA has deterence thru power, resolve and doesn't take blows from a freaking small country..
> 
> The whole resistance shxt is an absolute joke in itself and basically satire


Brother Jahlut,

I've posted a Trump speech talking about how KSA won't stand 2 weeks in any war, also posted a Caricature about Trump milking the KSA Cow.

If you have a reply regarding those 2 subjects, you are very welcome, I'm not interested in your random stuff.

Please save the precious world Internet bandwidth to our brothers in Ukraine, they need it and you are wasting it ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jalut

thesaint said:


> Probably you need Iranian brains to revive golden age as you lack in this department. Also you have taken jews and christians as your protector and friends(awliya):



lol. Brains and them. They don't go along. They are incompetent and I am not saying to be mean or anything but they are geninuely incompetent. They don't even undersetand the concept of firing back in some cases but alas.

As far as Golden age it has already happened as the future, present and past have all happened meaning everything is written. It will come to pass we are not in rush hence we are confident of the golden age coming around the corner we couldn't avert that one even if we didn't want it but still it will come and forced of us because it was been decreed

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Jalut

_Nabil_ said:


> Please save the precious world Internet bandwidth to our brothers in Ukraine, they need it and you are wasting it ....



Hahaha. O'Right but I answered.. But I get your message. Yes I will roll into that thread don't even know how i ended up in this thread my intention was to go inside that thread but anyways. I will see myself out.. Hopefully I am not dragged back in again. Cheers

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

rmi5 said:


> @Iranians: This guy is a newly registered troll. don't take his bait. I think he's that supposedly "Morocan Jew" but Pakistani wahabi troll, who's created the new account.
> Let alone the irony of making the above two statements in a single post, but as Americans say, either put up or shut up. Either do what you say in the real world, or shut it.



Well said, I don't think any of us should give them the time of day. Especially in the "Iranian Chill Thread" of all places.



TheImmortal said:


> Saudi Arabia military is borderline incompetent. That is why it sends mercenaries and asked Pakistan to go into Pakistan.
> 
> This is not my opinion, literally online is filled with US advisors and generals (and other western nations) who have lamented how poorly trained Saudi Arabia is.
> 
> In Yemen, your targeting data and intelligence was supplied by the US. Whenever they did it on their own they end up indiscriminately bombing weddings and shops. You know the same thing Arabs criticized Assad over, but are strangely silent when it comes to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Also not sure how much damage Saudi can inflict on Iran. Along the coastline and its oil terminals are pretty much where Saudi could get some hits in.
> 
> But it’s BMs from China are very inaccurate and low in numbers to be used against tactical targets. It’s cruise missile supply is short range and low.
> 
> Iran’s air defense are quite decent and if Russia hasn’t knocked out Ukraine’s ancient air defenses yet...then not sure Saudi Arabia will do any better having to flying across the PG.
> 
> Not to mention nearly every major Saudi airfield will be hit by Iran in opening salvos of war alongside major ammo depots and oil terminals. So even if planes do take off where will they land?
> 
> So Saudi damage will be limited to Iranian islands and coastline and maybe 100KM into Iranian territory via air. Certainly air raids to Tehran or Northern Iran are highly unlikely.
> 
> Again this assumes scenario is strictly an Iran vs Saudi Arabia scenario. Which again I think is unlikely. Both sides don’t like direct warfare and prefer behind the scenes. This doesn’t have to do with MAD, but mostly because both sides are highly pragmatic.
> 
> If it’s US vs Iran, then Saudi Arabia will gladly let US do the work and play the victim card rather than directly responding.
> 
> Anyway I’m sure if India established air bases in Sri Lanka and used them to attack Pakistan that Pakistan itself would also attack Sri Lanka airbases for hosting the attack. This is within the rules of war and engagement. If you give shelter to the enemy.



Don't engage these idiots brother, you're way above them and you don't have to waste your time trying to convince these radical asshats who actually think about "re-annexing" Iran as if it was theirs to begin with. 

You won't get anywhere, just ignore and move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

@Hack-Hook , @Blue In Green @thesaint @Hormuz @TheImmortal @QWECXZ @aryobarzan .......

Please restraint from replying you those brainless trolls, you are wasting your time and giving them importance they don't have.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

Jalut said:


> The problem with some Iranians is that they have militarily overestimated themselves which is unneccessarily not correct. Iran failed against an insurgency which KSA didn't actully and had to call in Russia which is something you are blaming on KSA which didn't happen to them but to Iran and in to a man being creditted with well nothing In Solemani himself acknowledged defeat against an insurgency in his own words.
> 
> KSA doesn't have boots on the ground in Yemen contrary to what people would like us to believe.
> 
> Also thinking BMs will win a conflict will be the end of Iran period. They will be buried talking about BMs. If KSA had to fight Iran it will seek ways to put troops on Iran itself after taking the ADS.
> 
> Besides Russia has shitty airforce compared KSA now because SU-57 has been proven to not being able of taking out SU-24 and MIGs which F-16s and Typhoons will take out any
> 
> If KSA is incompetent how come Yemen is turned inside out as if they timetravelled from the 12-century AD.
> 
> People can't have it both ways I have seen same people blaming KSA also saying they are incompetent it is contradiction. I have even seen some houthis complaining about their fighters dying back when Marib was active and saying it was cowardly saudi airstrikes? Again the contradiction.
> 
> Nonetheless Iran lost to an insurgent group and it is basically a paper tiger.. KSA doesn't view Iran as threat it has bigger alliance in the region and interior of Arabia but lets exclude that just KSA-Iran even in that situation Iran is basing itself on theories that will not stick once first bullet is fired on them



First calling Syria an “insurgency” is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. Since when are chenchens, Uzbekis, Azeris, Saudis, Egyptians, Moroccans, Afghans, Arabs considered “Syrian Insurgents”?

Iran was in Syria as an advisor role. Had some Iraqi militias, HZ, and Afghan militias to help coordinate the war. Very few soldiers on the ground just officers and generals trying to put together a terribly trained ex Soviet military (Syrian armed forces).

As for the results, they speak volumes. Assad had lost half of Damascus before Iranian intervention terrorists were close on Assad palace m. After he now has almost all of Syria. Minus the Kurds in the north and a small Jihadistan in Idlib under Iran-Turkey-Russia peacekeeping alliance.

Before the war, Iran had little influence in Syria. Now it has military bases, land, militias, and a say in the power structure and another flank on Israel‘s border.

I don’t see how that is a loss for Iran. It kept the parts of Syria it wanted and eventually all of Syria will reconcile with Assad in 5-10 years because he has the most of the country.

In Yemen, Saudi Arabia did a great job destroying the country, but last I checked Houthis also hold most of the country (or at least the parts of the country that isn’t just desert and rural).

Now Iran has another force that it can use to Harrass Israel and to a much lesser extent Saudi Arabia.

So I don’t think Iran overestimates it military capability. Because Iran isn’t really using much military capability. It operates via proxies and its advisors/special forces arm. It establishes, trains, and equips and gives technology to groups that share its mindset. It operates in realm of plausible deniability.

So this Saudi vs Iran direct war is a waste of time to talk about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jalut

TheImmortal said:


> First calling Syria an “insurgency” is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. Since when are chenchens, Uzbekis, Azeris, Saudis, Egyptians, Moroccans, Afghans, Arabs considered “Syrian Insurgents”?
> 
> Iran was in Syria as an advisor role. Had some Iraqi militias, HZ, and Afghan militias to help coordinate the war. Very few soldiers on the ground just officers and generals trying to put together a terribly trained ex Soviet military (Syrian armed forces).
> 
> As for the results, they speak volumes. Assad had lost half of Damascus before Iranian intervention terrorists were close on Assad palace m. After he now has almost all of Syria. Minus the Kurds in the north and a small Jihadistan in Idlib under Iran-Turkey-Russia peacekeeping alliance.
> 
> Before the war, Iran had little influence in Syria. Now it has military bases, land, militias, and a say in the power structure and another flank on Israel‘s border.
> 
> I don’t see how that is a loss for Iran. It kept the parts of Syria it wanted and eventually all of Syria will reconcile with Assad in 5-10 years because he has the most of the country.
> 
> In Yemen, Saudi Arabia did a great job destroying the country, but last I checked Houthis also hold most of the country (or at least the parts of the country that isn’t just desert and rural).
> 
> Now Iran has another force that it can use to Harrass Israel and to a much lesser extent Saudi Arabia.
> 
> So I don’t think Iran overestimates it military capability. Because Iran isn’t really using much military capability. It operates via proxies and its advisors/special forces arm. It establishes, trains, and equips and gives technology to groups that share its mindset. It operates in realm of plausible deniability.
> 
> So this Saudi vs Iran direct war is a waste of time to talk about.




You are doing some nitpicking here.. Assad doesn't have 40% of the country with him and that is significiant amount. The Russians managed to safe what they can but it is not their fault that other powers entered to grab something. In Reality SAA, HZ and all these were just serving under the Russians and became proxies for them. But it was the Russians who by the way had 70k on the ground which is not talked about anywhere and kept silent about.

Yes the country is destroyed in Yemen but only the parts outside gov't and also 80% of the country is in the gov't held areas including 45% of the population center is in the gov't held areas, Oil fields, ports, airspace and everything in between including Islands. is with them without putting any force on the ground not once for the last 7 years. The local element is just militarily strong enough they don't need any help against the rebels element.

Some do around this quarters overestimate quite often and also I agree with the Israel notion and besides this is good live ammunition training for KSA hence it can end the war if they want to politically with a settlement but there is no incentive for doing so but keeping it on the low burner benefits them and provides good training ground and they don't even wanna seek ulitimatum finish to them even if the H-Rebels were being completely overrun they will give them life-support because this benefits them elsewhere politically I don't wanna go in depth with it now as that deserves a different topic.

I could have replied in more depth but there is no need to honestly as the thread posters wanna move on with the thread hence there was no need to drag it further


----------



## Maula Jatt

thesaint said:


> Probably you need Iranian brains to revive golden age as you lack in this department. Also you have *taken jews and christians as your protector and friends(awliya)*:
> 
> Quran 5:51
> 
> *Yusuf Ali*: O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust.


Don't know about other things 
but this won't end well for them - I love GCC and wider arab people and have nothing against them except good things 

(I hate Wahhabisation of Muslim world though- wish they hadn't done that) 

But decision to trust non-arabs and especially non - Muslim western world with Thier security (giving bases to Israel) 

Won't turn out well for em

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Notice that the three anti-Iran troll accounts freshly popping out of nowhere - "ytterbium", "Jalut" and "Dragons", with their offensive yet ludicrous and substandard input were all created on the very same day, namely March 1, 2022. One of them keeps "liking" another one's posts.

Seems like the NATO-zionist propaganda machine is in full swing with the current conflict in Ukraine. This in turn appears to have encouraged some random supporters of third rate US / zionist vassal regimes to be active overtime and to seek compensation for their frustrations, seeing how Islamic Iran has been slapping their beloved regimes left and right for over four decades. Thus they will choose to spend hours trolling a dedicated Iranian small-talk thread hosted on a Pakistani forum... utter desperation in its full splendor.

Ignore these clowns and more importantly, do report their comments systematically. This is the Iranian Chill Thread, there's no room for racialist or sectarianist invectives against Iranians, provocative cartoons or other forms of flamebaiting.

It's clear that some people are mightily exasperated due to Iran and the Resistance having not just successfully deterred the global "superpower" (their master) but making gain after gain as time goes by. Dire outlooks for global oppression indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Maula Jatt

Dragons said:


> Why is Pakistan friends with China? Why was Iran trying to Help Armenia against Azerbaijan? Don't be partial or hypocrite but do it full scale. GCC has never cried for a non-muslim nation attacking a brotherly nation but Iran did that. Israel has no foreign bases anywhere and the only base it had was once in Eritera which I believe is closed now..
> 
> Imho I am not sold on Rafidism they have never contributed to the Ummah but de-contributed. Look 75% of the known world was taken by Muslims and Rafidism has not contributed anything because they *were busy being in Shrines and at grave-cermonies..*


FYI most of south asian Muslims including Pak are doing the same shrines and grave ceremonies thing so to take a dig on others you are disrespecting your own people and their beliefs


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> Iran is king in practical terms, although numerically and probably capability wise the Chinese are ahead yet they haven't used any of their weapons in a modern combat setting whereas the IRGC has on numerous occasions.



It's highly improbable that China is fielding as many TBM's as Iran. Their doctrine is different and does not call for this many ballistic missiles to be produced, nor for such a significant percentage of their defence budget to be dedicated exclusively to the development of this sort of weapon. No country on earth has ever focused on BM mass production like Iran. I will wholeheartedly go with Patarames' suggestion that what we're talking about is an arsenal in the _tens_ of thousands range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498798931379167234
Stand up to the west this is what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> It's highly improbable that China is fielding as many TBM's as Iran. Their doctrine is different and does not call for this many ballistic missiles to be produced, nor for such a significant percentage of their defence budget to be dedicated exclusively to the development of this sort of weapon. No country on earth has ever focused on BM mass production like Iran. I will wholeheartedly go with Patarames' suggestion that what we're talking about is an arsenal in the _tens_ of thousands range


Fair enough dadash, chi-begim digeh lol. IRGC AEROSPACE MISSILE force's current arsenal is most likely the most numerous in the world but i'd imagine if the Chinese wanted to rapidly increase their stock by mass-producing ballistic missiles, then it would be relatively easy for them. 



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498798931379167234
> Stand up to the west this is what happens.



You think this will push Iran and Russia closer to one another bro?


----------



## QWECXZ

Blue In Green said:


> You think this will push Iran and Russia closer to one another bro?


I know you didn't ask me, but the answer is a firm no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> You think this will push Iran and Russia closer to one another bro?



It will push Russia into China’s manipulating arms. Now China can leverage its power and get very favorable deals out Russia (like it did Iran). 

IRGC is really sucking up to Russia meaning that it’s trying to get in favor with Putin. Likely to get some tech transfer and arms deals, but also some economic deals in Russia for Iranian companies.

Not sure how successful this attempt will be. Need a total fracture into Russian-Western relations. We are close, but still a noticeable distance away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

QWECXZ said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but the answer is a firm no.



You make me sad lmao.  but yeah can't really argue against that I guess.

One would hope that the Russians will see just how hopelessly isolated they are from joining the rest of Europe and the sordid "West". Focusing East like Iran is doing is more or less the way to go out of necessity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

rmi5 said:


> @QWECXZ @SalarHaqq @Blue In Green va baghiyeh bachcheh ha, yek idea i be zehnam resid, va madraki ham baraash nadaaram. mitounim raaje' behesh brainstorm konim?
> 
> Mahmoud video ye ma'roufi ra montasher kard ke amrica va rousiye va chin tavaafogh kardand ke rous ha ookrayn, chiniha ha taivan, va amricayi Iran ra begirand/taht e feshaar begzaarand.
> Ayaa Mahmoud chert migeh?
> belakhareh ye zamaani raees jomhour boudeh va vaghe'an yek chizi shenideh.
> 
> Amrica dar ebtedaaye kaar, vaakonesh jeddi neshoun nadaad vali haalaa ke rous ha taa kherkhereh tou ookrayn hastand, shorou' kardeh be tahrim haye sangin. in man ra yaad e kaari ke amrica ba saddam tou jang e avval e khalij e fars ba kouwait kard mindaazeh. avval dar e bagh e sabz dar mored e koweit, ba'd tartib e saddam ra daad.
> Aayaa in senaariyo inja ham baraaye ghaziyeh oukrayn mohtamal hast?
> avaaghebesh baraaye iran chiyeh?
> rabti be in ghaziye i ke roushaa resolution e emaaraati ra bar zed e yaman rad nakardand, daareh?
> Putin ham te'daad e kheyli kami be oukrayn bordeh. yek dalil mitouneh kaahesh e talafaat e gheyr e nezaami basheh vali mitouneh rabti be khaater jam'i az amrica dashteh basheh?


Ehtemalesh ke hast va nemishe radesh kard chon be har hal Iran manabeye kheili bozorgi dare va mishe rahat Iran ro fada kardo taghsim kard baraye bazi-haye bozorgtar. Amma video-e mamooti ro dari bezari bebinim daghighan estedlalesh chie?

Albate mamooti ham asheghe jalbe tavajoh hast amma shodanie chizi ke migi. Be khosoos age gharar bashe jange jadidi rah biofte ya taghsim bandie ghodrat avaz beshe. Age chin o rusiye o amrika be har dalili ba ham dige hamdast beshan orupa service hast + baghiye donya va ta chand gharn kesi nemitoone bedoone ejazashoon nafas beskeh. Har chand ke khob ehtemalesh kheili kheili kheili kam hast.

In video-sh hast:




Harfesh baraye 1 mahe pish hast. Va mishe goft la aghal 2 neshoone az harf-hash ro ta alan didim. Hamleye Rusiye be Ukrayn ke Amrika amalan hich kari nakarde felan va Orupa dare khodesh ro jer mide, va raye mosbate Rusiye be ghatname alayhe Houthi-haye Yaman.



Blue In Green said:


> You make me sad lmao.  but yeah can't really argue against that I guess.
> 
> One would hope that the Russians will see just how hopelessly isolated they are from joining the rest of Europe and the sordid "West". Focusing East like Iran is doing is more or less the way to go out of necessity.


If we put conspiracy theories aside, the real question that Russia asks itself before it gets close to Iran will be like this:
What do I gain from alliance with Iran? What do I lose?

Answer both of these questions on your own and you'll see why Russia doesn't get close to Iran. Iran does not add much to Russia as an ally. Neither militarily, nor economically. That's why I have been a long time advocate of Iran going nuclear. At least militarily we will have some weight and relevance then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

rmi5 said:


> Aaayaa in emkaanesh hast ke amrica in ghol ra be rousiye daadeh ke kaari nakoneh, ta rousiye ra be oukraayn bekesheh vali haalaa ke rousiyeh dar baatlaagh e oukraayn hast, mikhaad rous ha ra tahrim kone?
> moshaabeh e in kaar ra amrica ba saddam dar mored e koweit kard. avval ghol daad ke kaari zed e araagh nakoneh, ba'd ke saddam koweit ra gereft, khod e amrica be saddam hamleh kard.


Amrika ba Rusiye kari nemitoone bokone. Rusiye ghavitarin selah-haye hasteyi ba behtarin delivery ro dare. Amrika mesle sag az Rusiye mitarse. Kolle NATO mesle sag az Rusiye mitarsan.

Age harfe Mamooti dorost bashe Rusiye ehtemal dare Ukrayn ro begire va too Belarus o Ukrayn paygah bezane jash Amrika shooroo kone tak tak proxy-haye Iran ro hadaf begire ta biyad soraghe khodemoon. Sarneveshte Yaman, Aragh va Suriye taeen mikone ke Amrika miyad kenare gooshe ma ya na. Age in harf dorost bashe bayad entezar-e shadid shodane hamle be Yaman, hazfe niroohaye Iran too Aragh va kenar keshidane Rusiye az jange Suriye ro dashte bashim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dragons said:


> You were still under Arab centuries beyond Buyad but that is not important.. What is important is the claim itself getting passed thru the UNSC..


Go read history. From saffarian we didn't recognized Arabs and before Islam they were paying tribute to us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

rmi5 said:


> Aaayaa in emkaanesh hast ke amrica in ghol ra be rousiye daadeh ke kaari nakoneh, ta rousiye ra be oukraayn bekesheh vali haalaa ke rousiyeh dar baatlaagh e oukraayn hast, mikhaad rous ha ra tahrim kone?
> moshaabeh e in kaar ra amrica ba saddam dar mored e koweit kard. avval ghol daad ke kaari zed e araagh nakoneh, ba'd ke saddam koweit ra gereft, khod e amrica be saddam hamleh kard.
> Dar vaaghe' manzouram in hast ke rous haa gool e amrica ra khordand va mahmoud ham khodesh in harf ha ra jouri be goushesh resoundand ke hamin goul ra khordeh?



Welcome back. Long time no see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Jalut said:


> Camel eating cotten seeds? is that an Iranian phrase


Yes.
It means somebody has pointless and unreachable daydreaming
It somehow equal to "A Cat dream of mice"


----------



## Xerxes22

sha ah said:


> Russia launched 160 missiles in the initial salvo. I'm pretty sure they destroyed more than 4 fighter jets. Recently I saw one picture which showed half a dozen or so MIG-29s completely destroyed on the ground.
> 
> Iran's military doctrine is based on defense and deterrence, which is completely different than the Russian doctrine. The goal is to inflict so much damage and casualties onto the enemy that it becomes too costly to continue waging war.
> 
> 100+ missile strikes daily focusing on vital infrastructure including communications, command and control, industrial facilities, etc would be devastating on anyone but especially for a regional adversary.
> 
> You see the war in Yemen. The Houthis never launch more than a dozen or so missiles at the most. Imagine if they could launch 100 missiles daily on Saudi targets. I'm pretty sure the war would have ended a long time ago. The Saudis would have been forced to stop. How long has it been ? 7 years ? 100 missiles a day would have been 255,000+ targets. Again war is not a sprint but rather a marathon.


Too costly to continue waging war? Have you seen the lies propagated by the western social media empire in this Ukraine Russia conflict? 90% of the world population are liberal trendies
who's memory goes back only 48 hrs.

Who do u think they will support Wen America is imposed high costs during the war and then they use the nuke and say they did it cuz Iran was about to use secret nukes against Europe and America? The mass brainwashed people won't give a crap about Iran in that case. Point is America can use nukes because they will be able to control the reaction 100% in their favour..."Iran tried to launch nukes towards London, Paris and Washington...we had to do Wat we did to save lives". Saying that will be enuf and the moronic western public will not give a dam if Iran gets blown to hell or not. Instead people wud be praising the quickness of reaction of the military hierarchy in neutralizing Iranian nukes and saving Europe and America.

So my point is if the cost is too high, America will be able to find a way around it with its nukes and will use it and propagate a lie. The disgusting social media is controlled by western bots and the people dance to whatever tune it plays. There's alot to learn from this conflict. America can use nukes, spread a lie and get away with it.

Cost too high is never good enuf for any scenario. You wanna leave the very existence of any country based on "Cost too high"? Then that country won't survive long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

W


Jalut said:


> I could see them being cornered into the western part starting from the Yellow line and I could see Zelenskyy remaining ruler there but it will rise this small country with approx 20-25m as 2/3 will migrate from the east and come here and the reason it will rise is because the west will bump alot of money into it and I could perhaps also see them joining NATO gaining nuclear weapons etc etc.. They will enter the phase that is called the fight back


What language are you speaking? You make absolutely no sense at all.

WTF is this guy saying. I can't understand a damn thing. Hey man, where the hell are you from BTW?


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498812869181325314

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Jalut said:


> This just goes to show that you are still juvenile
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps time to reconquer Iran and take back our beloved Iran from the Mullahs.. We will re-purify it


Purify how? By sucking on America's lollipop like the Saudi fat traitors? 

Guys, you see the difference between us and these morons? Their level of 4th grade intelligence evidently proves that we are in the right morally. Our cause is just. Because these 4th graders are literally madmen. 

Look at wat nonsense they are talking. It's like the barbarians talking to Alexander *they talked and talked but Alexander cudnt make sense of a word*. What do we expect from people who support traitor Saudi Arabia. We expect them to be smart and intelligent?

This Is how they supposed to be like. Absolute madmen who try to make sense out of total utter gobshite nonsense. Don't talk to these morons. Do not reply to any of these fools. They are not worth our response. Let these idiot mumble their gibberish and then go away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Russian pockets are merging and the noose keeps tightening. I'm not sure why the conflict even had to come to this. Do the Russians have to take Kiev and Kharkiv for the Ukrainians to respect them ? Why can't Ukraine just be a neutral country and trade with both east and west ? Honestly the Kiev government had 7 years to accept peace terms but they seem to be extremely stubborn. Very sad.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498812869181325314

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Don't compare apples and oranges. Hamas only controls the Gaza strip, which is puny and therefore its easy for the Israelis to target and eliminate launch sites. Israel has support from the US, NATO countries and they receive satellite intelligence. Hamas also has a limited inventory. The Israelis know this.

Ukraine launching 100 ballistic missiles a day on Russia wouldn't work because
a) Russia has a potent and diverse air defense network
b) Russia is HUGE, it's the largest country in the world

On the other hand, Iran launching 100 missiles a day on any regional adversary would work. Iran has a combination of mobile launchers and static launchers which are hidden deep underground, in fortified bunkers, which are underneath mountain ranges. Iran also has a pretty potent air defense network. Any regional adversary will have a hard time preventing Iran from continually launching missiles on a daily basis. 100 missiles a day, after one month that's 3000 strikes potentially. Aside from that Iran also has 1000 drones in its inventory. That will deter any regional country from attacking Iran.



Jalut said:


> Hamas has BM's and big once also but that is not important it is about passing thru. They don't do much damage saturation will be limited. The launching sites itself could be eliminated.
> 
> It will not deter someone who has set his mind on waging a conventional war hence it has zero deterence factor to it. Example if Ukraine started launching 100 BMs into Russia and lets assume 4-5 of 100 gets thru the S-400 do you think this will deter Russia? Because there is already war? Hence it has zero deterence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dragons

sha ah said:


> Don't compare apples and oranges. Hamas only controls the Gaza strip, which is puny and therefore its easy for the Israelis to target and eliminate launch sites. Israel has support from the US, NATO countries and they receive satellite intelligence. Hamas also has a limited inventory. The Israelis know this.
> 
> Ukraine launching 100 ballistic missiles a day on Russia wouldn't work because
> a) Russia has a potent and diverse air defense network
> b) Russia is HUGE, it's the largest country in the world
> 
> On the other hand, Iran launching 100 missiles a day on any regional adversary would work. Iran has a combination of mobile launchers and static launchers which are hidden deep underground, in fortified bunkers, which are underneath mountain ranges. Iran also has a pretty potent air defense network. Any regional adversary will have a hard time preventing Iran from continually launching missiles on a daily basis. 100 missiles a day, after one month that's 3000 strikes potentially. Aside from that Iran also has 1000 drones in its inventory. That will deter any regional country from attacking Iran.



Lol at Russia has a potent and diverse air defense network.. By that it shows you don't know anything about ADS. The best in the world ADS is in the regional and it is western ADS system networks. Russia doesn't even have remotely as good ADS.

Some will get thru around 5-7% the rest will be highly probably intercepted and even if they were all landed they won't deter an Army launching an offensive in a real life war scenario hence it is basically as fruitless as 15 year old virgin and taking 100 BMs in a vaste area per day will do insignificiant amount. It will have zero outcome and a big fat zero. They are limited use even in Ukraine very limited while Russia is trying to change reality on the ground and their airforce haven't gained superiority over the air which has complicated things for them.

Not freaking BMs but Russian conventional forces are eagerly trying to change reality on the ground and that is how it is done never ever assume BMs as deterence in actual war time because they are not deterence whatsoever and your military understanding needs to get better.

If it was in actual war time then Iran will bear the burnt of it as they will gain air superiority leading to damaging of ADS and bearing the way for ground conventional forces landing on several access including land incursions within 48 hours. They wil try to fight inside Iran inch for inch this is the classical way of war. Total defeat or nothing which means basically conquering attempt example look at Russia it is going for the throat and it is not looking for a limited war because it is conducting classical warfare which seeks 100% victory and this is how wars are fought they end up in someone getting conquered entirely even tho if someone doesn't seek to conquer like Russia they are doing the whole conquering thingy as per doctrine and the same counts here even tho if they may not seek to take over lands they by default will have to mount a fully conquering conclusion because it is a means to an end ''Doctrine'' which is universal


----------



## sha ah

One theory as to why the Russian military has chosen to deploy older equipment and less capable units to Ukraine first ? Perhaps expecting to sustain some losses, especially in the early stages, they want to avoid having their best equipment fall into enemy hands since they could very well be handed over to NATO ? 

Belarus seems to be poised to send troops into Ukraine and directly join the fighting. In the last 24 hours Russians seem to be escalating their bombing campaign, now targeting government buildings and vital infrastructure along with continued attacks military targets in multiple cities. Too many targets to list.

Missile attack targets police station in Kharkiv


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498909884057800705
Russians capture the southern city of Kherson along with its river port


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498867200920375297
Nightly shelling in Kharkiv after multiple missile strikes during the day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498693577811152898
TOR system damaged and left on the field


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498634962123345923

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> potent air defense network


Recent wars have proved that air defence systems are very vulnerable to UAVs specially with the development of strike UCAVs like indian Ghatak ,air defence systems will be first priority targets in combined warfare.


sha ah said:


> regional adversary


Who are your regional enemies?


----------



## sha ah

10 houses destroyed, several killed in Russian airstrike on Zhytomyr


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498785759851167746
Huge explosion reported in Zhytomyr, hospital damaged


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498771736585715714
Russian artillery now targeting Mariupol in the south


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498698046787526656
Two residential buildings in Kiev destroyed. Russians are not hesitating to target resistance even in residential areas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498681921014054917
Russians troops take northern town of Kupyansk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498602706491035648
destroyed Russian convoy near Kiev


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498911904999354369
Depends on how robust the air defense network is. It's definitely better to have air defense as opposed to not having it. 

Yes UAVs are effective. This is why Iran has 1000+ UAVs in its inventory.

Regional adversaries when talking about Iran refers to any regional entity that could hypothetically attack Iran.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Recent wars have proved that air defence systems are very vulnerable to UAVs specially with the development of strike UCAVs like indian Ghatak ,air defence systems will be first priority targets in combined warfare.
> 
> Who are your regional enemies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

"West wants to fight Russia to to the last Ukrainian"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Biden confuses Ukrainian with Iranian in state of the union address.






"Ukraine victim of US policies"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Map showing two alleged Russian plans published separately by Bild (German tabloid) and the Center of Strategic Studies. Published before the Russian invasion commenced. Interestingly, so far the Russian offensive seems to be going exactly according to this map. 

Seems like Russians want to secure the entire southern coast of Ukraine as well as anything east of the river Dnieper. In the south they want a land bridge all the way to Transnistria, where the people are extremely pro Russian. Whether Russia decides to annex some of this territory remains to be seen.

I believe that Ukraines best option at the moment is to reach some sort of negotiated settlement with Russia. But what do I know, according to CNN and BBC, Ukraine is winning the war right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

sha ah said:


> Map showing two alleged Russian plans published separately by Bild (German tabloid) and the Center of Strategic Studies. Published before the Russian invasion commenced. Interestingly, so far the Russian offensive seems to be going exactly according to this map.
> 
> Seems like Russians want to secure the entire southern coast of Ukraine as well as anything east of the river Dnieper. In the south they want a land bridge all the way to Transnistria, where the people are extremely pro Russian. Whether Russia decides to annex some of this territory remains to be seen.
> 
> I believe that Ukraines best option at the moment is to reach some sort of negotiated settlement with Russia. But what do I know, according to CNN and BBC, Ukraine is winning the war right ?
> 
> View attachment 820046



The talks seem to keep failing and the Russians are just going to smash the Ukrainian military and whatever target they want until they complete their objectives. 

No need to negotiate when you're the one winning. The sanctions and isolation will come anyways, might as well get done what you set out to do in the first-place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

chenchens are fighting Nazi’s in Mariupol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

I hope Iranians are watching western behaviour carefully. The entire Russian sport is being banned and boycotted

These are the same clowns that would go ape shit crazy whenever an Iranian athlete boycotted a zionist scum. And would do everything they could to get the entire Iranian team banned

With the support of alot of cuck “iranians” full on western propaganda

Hopefully nobody ever questions Irans boycott of the zionist entity ever again(though i doubt it)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Blue In Green

zartosht said:


> I hope Iranians are watching western behaviour carefully. The entire Russian sport is being banned and boycotted
> 
> These are the same clowns that would go ape shit crazy whenever an Iranian athlete boycotted a zionist scum. And would do everything they could to get the entire Iranian team banned
> 
> With the support of alot of cuck “iranians” full on western propaganda
> 
> Hopefully nobody ever questions Irans boycott of the zionist entity ever again(though i doubt it)



Nothing worse than a lowlife vataan-foroosh. Unfortunately so many Iranians (mainly stupid expats) are the source of this problem since their "hearts" are still in Tehran but they'll blissfully sell Iran down river in order to make themselves more approachable to Westerners who wouldn't even give two-shits about them in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aryobarzan

I had a hot unsuccessful discussion with my Portugues friend about justifications of Russian actions against Ukraine..may be this from a Chinese poster will do the job:

_Allwinyay：_
_
Before I went to sleep, my wife said to me: This Russia is such a bad country, If Ukraine wants to join Nato, it is their business and freedom, Russia has no right to intervene, this is just an excuse for Russia to invade Ukraine.

So I said nothing, I just went to the kitchen and took a knife to bedside, then I said: Let’s go to sleep.

My wife looked at me with her wide eyes: What the heck are you doing, sleeping with a knife?!?!

I said: No worry, let’s go to sleep. Beside, sleeping with a knife is none of your business and it is my freedom.

My wife said: How can I sleep when you are sleeping with a knife? What if you accidentally cut me?
_
_I said: Well, You don’t even trust your own husband, how can you expect Russia to trust Ukraine? Me sleeping with a knife is like Ukraine joining the Nato._

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499064628051156993
By comparison, Iran lost 2,300 advisory soldiers in its 10+ year presence in Syria without BMs, CMs, and major air support. (Some UAV support is the best they got).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499071422387343366
Iran abstained...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

در مورد اوکراین ...








TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499071422387343366
> Iran abstained...


ما باید علیه این نئونازی های اوکراینی در این مورد کنار روسیه می موندیم ... نفوذ لیبرالهای وطن فروش در کشور فوق العاده است


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499064628051156993
> By comparison, Iran lost 2,300 advisory soldiers in its 10+ year presence in Syria without BMs, CMs, and major air support. (Some UAV support is the best they got).


They've also lost lot more equipment than they really should be losing with an advantage in the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> در مورد اوکراین ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ما باید علیه این نئونازی های اوکراینی در این مورد کنار روسیه می موندیم ... نفوذ لیبرالهای وطن فروش در کشور فوق العاده است


as a rule we never support any action that result in change of borders


----------



## Stryker1982

Successful air superiority is harder than people think.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499108162791739396

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

OldTwilight said:


> در مورد اوکراین ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ما باید علیه این نئونازی های اوکراینی در این مورد کنار روسیه می موندیم ... نفوذ لیبرالهای وطن فروش در کشور فوق العاده است


همین چند روز پیش بود که روسیه به قطعنامه شورای امنیت برای تروریستی خوندن و تحریم کردن حوثی‌های یمن رای مثبت داد
انتظاری که از روسیه می‌رفت این بود که وتو کنه یا حداکثر خنثی رای بده. بی‌ناموس‌ها رای مثبت دادن
کنار روسیه می‌موندیم؟ هنوز یک هفته هم نگذشته مثل اینکه

اگه ذره‌ای غیرت تو وجود آقایون بود باید به قطعنامه مجمع عمومی رای مثبت می‌دادن تا روسیه حساب کار دستش بیاد که باید باج بده تا مردم براش کاری کنند

زمان قاجار هم حتی سیاست ایران انقدر منفعلانه و بی‌غیرت نبوده. ریدن به خدا​


----------



## QWECXZ

همین الان که دارم می‌نویسم دوباره اسرائیل به جنوب سوریه حمله کرده
بعد می‌گن به خاطر خرسیه رای منفی بدیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

QWECXZ said:


> همین الان که دارم می‌نویسم دوباره اسرائیل به جنوب سوریه حمله کرده
> بعد می‌گن به خاطر خرسیه رای منفی بدیم​



روسیه باید حمایت بشه تا از توانش برای مقابله با بخشی از برنامه های آمریکا استفاده بشه ... 
روس ها خودشون رو اروپایی می دونند و هیچ وقت آبی ازشون برای ما گرم نمی شه ... 


Hack-Hook said:


> as a rule we never support any action that result in change of borders



مثل همون بمب هسته ای ... هیچ کشوری به اندازه ی ما برای هسته ای شدن بها پرداخت نکرده ولی به خاطر همین قوانین ناشی از ترس ، شکست نهایی نصیبمون می شه ... 

ماکیاولی اعتقاد داره هیچ وقت « بی طرف » نباشید چون در هر صورت ، شکست خورده اید . ، چون هر طرف ببره ، از شما بدش میاد ، اگر با هم صلح کنند ، باز سر شما بی کلاه می مونه 

مثل جنگ جهانی اول و جنگ جهانی دوم ... حاصل بی طرفی کشته شدن میلیون ها ایرانی و 1/3 یا 1/2 ایرانی ها شد 



QWECXZ said:


> همین چند روز پیش بود که روسیه به قطعنامه شورای امنیت برای تروریستی خوندن و تحریم کردن حوثی‌های یمن رای مثبت داد
> انتظاری که از روسیه می‌رفت این بود که وتو کنه یا حداکثر خنثی رای بده. بی‌ناموس‌ها رای مثبت دادن
> کنار روسیه می‌موندیم؟ هنوز یک هفته هم نگذشته مثل اینکه
> 
> اگه ذره‌ای غیرت تو وجود آقایون بود باید به قطعنامه مجمع عمومی رای مثبت می‌دادن تا روسیه حساب کار دستش بیاد که باید باج بده تا مردم براش کاری کنند
> 
> زمان قاجار هم حتی سیاست ایران انقدر منفعلانه و بی‌غیرت نبوده. ریدن به خدا​



دنیا بر اساس واقعیت ها می چرخه ، هر چقدر روسیه بیشتر توی این باتلاق فرو بره ، بیشتر به نفع ماست ...


----------



## QWECXZ

OldTwilight said:


> روسیه باید حمایت بشه تا از توانش برای مقابله با بخشی از برنامه های آمریکا استفاده بشه ...
> روس ها خودشون رو اروپایی می دونند و هیچ وقت آبی ازشون برای ما گرم نمی شه ...
> 
> 
> مثل همون بمب هسته ای ... هیچ کشوری به اندازه ی ما برای هسته ای شدن بها پرداخت نکرده ولی به خاطر همین قوانین ناشی از ترس ، شکست نهایی نصیبمون می شه ...
> 
> ماکیاولی اعتقاد داره هیچ وقت « بی طرف » نباشید چون در هر صورت ، شکست خورده اید . ، چون هر طرف ببره ، از شما بدش میاد ، اگر با هم صلح کنند ، باز سر شما بی کلاه می مونه
> 
> مثل جنگ جهانی اول و جنگ جهانی دوم ... حاصل بی طرفی کشته شدن میلیون ها ایرانی و 1/3 یا 1/2 ایرانی ها شد
> 
> 
> 
> دنیا بر اساس واقعیت ها می چرخه ، هر چقدر روسیه بیشتر توی این باتلاق فرو بره ، بیشتر به نفع ماست ...


پس اگه در این حد قبول داری که هر چقدر روسیه بیشتر در این باتلاق فرو به نفع ما هست نباید دیگه بگی چرا از روسیه حمایت نمی‌کنیم

روسیه باید دهن‌اش سرویس بشه تا بیاد سمت ما. ما هم باید هیچ جایی ازشون پشتیبانی نکنیم

حرف‌هایی که خامنه‌ای زد هم کاملاً اشتباه بود

روسیه نه نیازی به پشتیبانی ما داره نه لیاقتش رو داره نه این چیزها حالیش هست​


----------



## OldTwilight

QWECXZ said:


> پس اگه در این حد قبول داری که هر چقدر روسیه بیشتر در این باتلاق فرو به نفع ما هست نباید دیگه بگی چرا از روسیه حمایت نمی‌کنیم
> 
> روسیه باید دهن‌اش سرویس بشه تا بیاد سمت ما. ما هم باید هیچ جایی ازشون پشتیبانی نکنیم
> 
> حرف‌هایی که خامنه‌ای زد هم کاملاً اشتباه بود
> 
> روسیه نه نیازی به پشتیبانی ما داره نه لیاقتش رو داره نه این چیزها حالیش هست​



گاهی اوقات با تشویق یکی ، می تونی بیشتر جوگیرش کنی
در ضمن ، اوکراینی ها ، نئونازی های خونخواری هستند که به اصطلاح « ظالم دست کوتاه » هستند ، یعنی مشتی موجود نژاد پرست هستند که اگه فرصت کنند امثال ما رو می کشند .

ج.ا خودش رو به نئولیبرالها باخته ، تمامی سیاست های بازار آزاد و ضد طبقه ی کارگری رو می خواد برای سال آینده اجرا کنه که حتی با برجام ( سند فروش ایران و نابودی ایران ) هم پدر ملت ایران رو چنان در میاره که جریان های سال 98 پیشش شبیه جک خواهد بود ...

تنها شانس ما ، مشغول شدن آمریکا و غرب در یک جناح دیگه هست وگرنه با گندی که در سال 1402 ج.ا می زنه ، چیزی از ایران باقی نمی مونه​


----------



## thesaint

UN General Assembly vote against Russia by margin of 141-5 shouldn't mean much, as numerous UN resolutions against Israel were blocked by USA over the years, and many of them solely by USA. And as we know none of those resolutions were ever implemented against Israel. So it shouldn't matter unless there is a double standard which I'm sure will/is the case.









A history of the US blocking UN resolutions against Israel


Over the past five decades, the US has blocked at least 53 UN Security Council resolutions critical of Israel.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## QWECXZ

OldTwilight said:


> گاهی اوقات با تشویق یکی ، می تونی بیشتر جوگیرش کنی
> در ضمن ، اوکراینی ها ، نئونازی های خونخواری هستند که به اصطلاح « ظالم دست کوتاه » هستند ، یعنی مشتی موجود نژاد پرست هستند که اگه فرصت کنند امثال ما رو می کشند .
> 
> ج.ا خودش رو به نئولیبرالها باخته ، تمامی سیاست های بازار آزاد و ضد طبقه ی کارگری رو می خواد برای سال آینده اجرا کنه که حتی با برجام ( سند فروش ایران و نابودی ایران ) هم پدر ملت ایران رو چنان در میاره که جریان های سال 98 پیشش شبیه جک خواهد بود ...
> 
> تنها شانس ما ، مشغول شدن آمریکا و غرب در یک جناح دیگه هست وگرنه با گندی که در سال 1402 ج.ا می زنه ، چیزی از ایران باقی نمی مونه


همه اوکراینی‌ها اینطوری نیستند، دار و دسته گارد ملی‌ای که رئیس جمهور صهیونیستشون ساخته اینطوری هستند
ضمناً همه اسلاوها اینطوری هستند. از خود روسیه که بیشترین اسلاوها رو داره بگیر تا لهستان و چک و اسلواکی و صربستان و کرواسی و هر فاحشه‌خون شرق اروپایی دیگه که به ذهنت برسه. همشون شدیداً نژادپرست هستند
روسیه و انگلیس خبیث‌ترین دشمنان تاریخ ایران بودند و هستند

همین روسیه حروم زاده ۴ بار تو شورای امنیت به قطعنامه‌های علیه ما رای مثبت داد تا مجبور بشیم برجام رو با اون شرایط امضاء کنیم
همین روسیه حروم زاده موقعی که خطر زدن تاسیسات هسته‌ای ایران خیلی زیاد بود سر دادن اس-۳۰۰ بازی درآورد

همین روسیه حروم زاده قطعنامه‌ای که گذاشت تصویب بشه باعث می‌شه همه کشورها حمایت از حوثی‌های یمن رو به عنوان حمایت از تروریسم بشناسن و از این به بعد فرستادن سلاح برای یمن بسیار سخت‌تر می‌شه و اگه ایران گیر بیافته دوباره یه پرونده جدید تو شورای امنیت علیه ایران باز می‌شه جدا از پرونده هسته‌ای و می‌شه بهانه مذاکره کردن و تحریم دوباره

همین روسیه حروم زاده از زمانی که پای نجسشون به سوریه باز شد ایران رو کنار زد و سوریه رو با ترکیه و آمریکا قسمت کرد

همین روسیه حروم زاده همین الان تو برجام داره به ایران فشار میاره که توافق کن تا ما مجبور بشیم اورانیوم غنی شدمون رو دو دستی تقدیم آقایون کنیم

همین روسیه حروم زاده سال‌ها ایران رو سر نیروگاه بوشهر دوشید و مفت خوری کرد

می‌خوای باز هم برات یادآوری کنم چه گوه‌هایی خوردن؟

روسیه و غرب خودشون بلد هستند با هم دیگه مشغول بشن و هم دیگه رو جر بدن. نیازی به کاری از طرف ما کردن نیست. خودشون بیش از یک قرن پیشینه درگیری و جر دادن هم دیگه رو دارن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

QWECXZ said:


> The Ukrainians are not like that, the gang of national guards created by their Zionist president is like this.
> By the way, all Slavs are like that. From Russia itself, which has the most Slavs, to Poland, the Czech Republic, Slovakia, Serbia, Croatia, and every other bloodthirsty Eastern European that comes to mind. They are all extremely racist
> Russia and Britain were and are the worst enemies in the history of Iran
> 
> The same bastard Russia voted in favor of the resolutions against us four times in the Security Council so that we would have to sign the UN Security Council under those conditions.
> The same bastard Russia played the S-300 game when the threat to Iran's nuclear facilities was too great.
> 
> The same bastard Russia that passed the resolution will make all countries recognize the support of the Houthis of Yemen as supporting terrorism, and from now on it will be much more difficult to send weapons to Yemen, and if Iran gets stuck, a new case in the Security Council against Iran. It can be separated from the nuclear file and can be used as an excuse to negotiate and re-impose sanctions
> 
> The same bastard Russia has pushed Iran aside and divided Syria with Turkey and the United States since their unclean footsteps were opened to Syria.
> 
> This bastard Russia is currently pressuring Iran to agree that we should be forced to hand over our enriched uranium to both men.
> 
> For many years, the same bastard Russia milked Iran over the Bushehr power plant and ate it for free
> 
> Do you want me to remind you again what to eat?
> 
> Russia and the West know how to deal with each other and push each other. There is no need for us to do anything. They themselves have more than a century of history of conflict and quarreling​


Two devils( NATO & RUSS) should be in conflict to check, neutralize one another and the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

‘Putin will never gain the hearts and souls of the Iranian people’: Joe Biden​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499088073115811848

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

thesaint said:


> Two devils( NATO & RUSS) should be in conflict to check, neutralize one another and the world.


Amen to that. It's just not our business to support either one of them.
The more they kill each other and the more NATO and Russia get engaged in conflicts with each other, the better it is for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Paul2 said:


> ‘Putin will never gain the hearts and souls of the Iranian people’: Joe Biden​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499088073115811848



This dude is worse than Bani-Sadr. How he hasn’t been imprisioned is beyond me.

I think he is mentally unstable at this point. Mahmoud was one of the worst things to happen to Iran.

The dude was a Zionist/American agent this whole time and fooled many in the Republic. Very scary.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> This dude is worse than Bani-Sadr. How he hasn’t been imprisioned is beyond me.
> 
> I think he is mentally unstable at this point. Mahmoud was one of the worst things to happen to Iran.
> 
> The dude was a Zionist/American agent this whole time and fooled many in the Republic. Very scary.


You think maybe he wasn't but is possibly working in their interests now?

I mean if Mossad and CIA and others can infiltrate into high levels, surely it's possible

What an absolute waste of 110$ a barrel that guy was.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> You think maybe he wasn't but is possibly working in their interests now?
> 
> I mean if Mossad and CIA and others can infiltrate into high levels, surely it's possible
> 
> What an absolute waste of 110$ a barrel that guy was.



No, he always was. He did a power grab against another CIA parallel project (green revolution). Quite genius, but CIA was betting on the green guys easier control. Mahmoud wanted to be like the Shah semi independent secular “Persian” Iran (non Islam).

Then the establishment found out real quick his second term he was trying to consolidate power and he lost favor with the establishment and the Supreme Leader. 

Then once he was booted out he showed the colors he had all the time, I mean worst case they would execute him. He’s just an old man kissing the West *** at this point any chance he gets. No threat anymore. Just another Rafsanjani like loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

SalarHaqq said:


> The status in future will not change. So yes, it adds a point to the discussion.



By the way and just to set the record straight, application of the term status quo is not restricted to the present time. It can be used in reference to a present, past or future status. As exemplified by the expression status quo ante.

- - - - -



zartosht said:


> I hope Iranians are watching western behaviour carefully. The entire Russian sport is being banned and boycotted
> 
> These are the same clowns that would go ape shit crazy whenever an Iranian athlete boycotted a zionist scum. And would do everything they could to get the entire Iranian team banned
> 
> With the support of alot of cuck “iranians” full on western propaganda
> 
> Hopefully nobody ever questions Irans boycott of the zionist entity ever again(though i doubt it)








Read more here:

https://www.bultannews.com/fa/news/766929/

Here's a talented young chess player who decided to leave Iran for France, criticizing what he termed politicization of sports by Iranian authorities, in particular how they would enjoin national chess players not to compete with Isra"e"lis... Ironically, the French regime won't allow him to face a Russian counterpart today.

A telling illustration of why the accusation against the Islamic Republic that it is is unduly politicizing sports is entirely bogus, since the same western regimes that keep pushing this narrative, are themselves leaders in politicizing any and all forms of sporting events.

- - - - -



TheImmortal said:


> This dude is worse than Bani-Sadr. How he hasn’t been imprisioned is beyond me.
> 
> I think he is mentally unstable at this point. Mahmoud was one of the worst things to happen to Iran.
> 
> The dude was a Zionist/American agent this whole time and fooled many in the Republic. Very scary.





TheImmortal said:


> No, he always was. He did a power grab against another CIA parallel project (green revolution). Quite genius, but CIA was betting on the green guys easier control. Mahmoud wanted to be like the Shah semi independent secular “Persian” Iran (non Islam).
> 
> Then the establishment found out real quick his second term he was trying to consolidate power and he lost favor with the establishment and the Supreme Leader.
> 
> Then once he was booted out he showed the colors he had all the time, I mean worst case they would execute him. He’s just an old man kissing the West *** at this point any chance he gets. No threat anymore. Just another Rafsanjani like loser.



Ahmadinejad's antics may be bordering on treason nowadays, but that doesn't necessarily imply he is a CIA asset (a suggestion like this requires more evidence to be considered realistic), nor that US policy vis a vis Iran has been particularly astute, in fact it has been a failure.

What's far more probable, is that Ahmadinejad revealed himself to be an opportunist above all. It is true that his seemingly flawless and fervent dedication to immutable ideological tenets proved to have been either faked or a temporary state of mind on his part. But, it is also clear that prior to his relative falling out with Hazrate Agha over the Mashai affair, Ahmadinejad was working in support of the Islamic Revolution, hence why the revolutionary core of the establishment used to back him.

Iran's policies during Ahmadinejad's first presidential term were definitely detrimental to the US and the zionists and so he could not have been an infiltrated agent of the enemy. The moment Ahmadinejad's ego began conflicting with the principles of the Revolution however - namely, with the institution of Velayat, he was sidelined just enough to be politically neutralized. Which is why he is now desperately seeking attention, and this explains his current u-turns and bizarre undertakings such as granting interviews to foreign anti-Iran and anti-Resistance media, making outlandish statements which run counter to Iranian state policy and so on.

- - - - -



OldTwilight said:


> در مورد اوکراین ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ما باید علیه این نئونازی های اوکراینی در این مورد کنار روسیه می موندیم ... نفوذ لیبرالهای وطن فروش در کشور فوق العاده است



Iran did the right thing. UN General Assembly votes weigh little in international politics. By abstaining, Iran both refused to condemn Russia - which puts her among a select group of only 40 out of 193 members of the UNGA well-inspired and brave enough not to toe the US line, while at the same time refraining from formally dismissing basic principles of international law - which in a forum like the United Nations, is of particular importance for a country like Iran, a victim of violations herself and threatened with illegal acts of aggression by the US on a regular basis. Even China, Russia's major strategic partner, abstained rather than outright voting against the resolution. This really is proper diplomacy.

As for suggestions that Iran should have voted to condemn Russia on the grounds that Moscow refused to veto the UN Security Council resolution against Yemen's Ansarallah, such a move would have been impulsive. Although UNSC resolutions do carry weight, when it comes to Ansarallah (Houthis), this Resistance movement that was already being treated as a pariah by almost every UN member state, and only Islamic Iran has been supporting them materially. So in effect, this particular resolution by the Security Council will hardly change anything on the ground. More importantly though, Russia and Iran are partners, and partners (even strategic allies at times) can have opposite views on specific dossiers.

Expecting Moscow to side with Ansarallah in every aspect (including not so game-changing votes at the UN) would be like Russia expecting Iran to support the Serbian autonomous republic of Bosnia in its spat against the Sarajevo central government. Russia as a sovereign state is pursuing its own interests (which include trying to draw as much benefit as possible from US allies like the UAE, while attempting to pull these away from Washington's orbit). And so does Iran. The art of diplomacy consists in conciliating these positions and meeting halfway to ensure that bilateral dealings will benefit the respective national interests of both sides to the maximum conceivable extent. Which is precisely what the well versed diplomatic apparatuses of the Russian Federation and the Islamic Republic of Iran have been engaging in.

Comparisons between the Islamic Republic on the one hand - the first political system in the past 230 years under which Iran didn't lose nor concede a single inch of territory, one of the most independent and probably the single most independent state on earth, which made Iran strong enough to challenge the world's only superpower (again a first after many centuries), and the Qajar dynasty on the other hand are simply not permissible from a sober point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SalarHaqq

Iranian students forced by Ukrainian border guards to pick up garbage before being allowed to leave the country:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

One week into the Russian special operation in the Ukraine – update​ 14611 Views March 02, 2022 

So we are a week in and I think it is time to take short pause and see what happened over the last 7 days.

The Russian attack began, as predicted, mostly by strikes with standoff weapons. *24 hour hours later the Ukie air force and navy ceased to exist*. In this initial phase, few Ukrainian units were directly engaged.
The bulk of the Nazi forces is in Donbass and it took the LDNR forces several days to break through the Nazi defenses, but eventually they did it in two directions. At the same time, while the heavy combats between the Nazi forces in the Donbass and the LDNR forces were taking place, the Russian launched a two pronged offensive from the north and south to envelop the Nazi force concentrations. Interestingly, in spite of the fact that the two Russian forces have not reached each other and in spite of the existing no man’s land between them, *the Ukronazis are not making any serious efforts to break through* since they must realize that the entire area between the two Russian forces is a big “free fire zone” for Russian artillery, CAS aircraft and attack helicopters. *For all practical purposes the entire Nazi concentration of course in the Donbass is now locked into an operational cauldron*.
*The same is true for the Nazi forces in Mariupol*. For them, it’s curtain down, show over.
There is a large Nazi force left in only one location: *Odessa*. It appears that the Russians want to encircle it and then take a final decision on how to deal with this city.
*Kiev is a total mess*, the Russians did not even try to enter the city yet, but the crazy rumors combined with terrified Ukronazis will make this one a particularly difficult situation to resolve. I personally hope that the Russians stay as they are, block the city on all sides, open a humanitarian corridor and wait until the time is right.
*On the informational war, the West gave Russia a thorough thrashing*: RT and Sputnik are banned everywhere, absolutely insane rumors are circulating (see example below), I know for fact that some US colleges have banned their computers from accessing any .ru or .su websites – yes entire domain names are being shut down – Russian diplomats get assaulted (in one of the 3Bs statelets if I remember correctly).
The western PSYOP onslaught is so powerful that even some people in Russia are fearful and sincerely worry “what will happen to us next?!”.
Western IT companies are disconnecting, throttling, while “private” western crackers are unleashing DDoS attack on pretty much all the main Russian websites, not only informational ones, but also those who are used to run the civilian infrastructure of Russia. I am not impressed by how much (or little) Russian PR people did to prepare for this which was easy to see coming. *Here, again, the West so far is winning, but a huge margin*.
*The western society is displaying its hatred of all things Russian in every way it can*: hundereds and maybe thousands of students are summarily expelled from western colleges (which used to be bastions of freedom). In a Swiss city the child of a friend of mine was beat up in school for being an “evil Russian”. Artists are expelled, others pressured to condemn their own country and president, western presstitutes and politicians unceasingly vomit at Russia, Russians and everything Russian!
Which tells me how truly impotent and frustrated they are 







That being said, *here is the good news*: Today, one of our favorite trolls managed to bypass moderation and post this (see comment).
What is important here is to realize that whether this guy does it for money in a NATO troll farm or with utter sincerity, he is about to get a really big, probably huge, mental shock.
Right now, the entire western narrative hangs on this kind of nonsense: Russia is about to be totally defeated, the Ukie army and people have won on all fronts, and Ze, backed by NATO, the EU, the US and the entire planet is about to deliver his conditions for a Russian capitulation.
The maps?
All fakes.
The local reports?
All fakes too.

So far, that has worked pretty well. But here are *the stone cold fact about the Ukie military*:

Air Force: gone
Navy: gone
Long range, standoff capabilities: gone
Air defenses: gone
Regular ground forces: no less than 65% (some say up to 80%) of the Ukie military is surrounded and condemned
Assorted Nazi units: I don’t have the figures, but A LOT of them are now either in the Donbass cauldron or in Mariupol. They will mostly not be taken prisoner, except for the leaders who will be tried and sentenced for their innumerable crimes.
So, in terms of the Russian goals, here is how I would score this:

*Ukrainian disarmament: mostly already done*, the Ukraine has nothing to threaten Russia with
*Ukrainian denazification: only at the early start, but conditions are excellent and I am confident that most of the hardcore Nazis will soon be dead*
One more thing I forgot to mention about the “no man’s land” west of the Donbass operational cauldron. It is shown in the map below where the black and yellow lines touch (and add about 5-10km on each side)





_*The Donbass operational cauldron*_

It’s not only that only small groups, maybe civilian cars at high speed can get out, it also means that *the entire Nazi force in the Donbass is not getting resupplied*. *Not by air, not by sea and not by road.*
Right now, amazingly, the Ukronazis are STILL shelling the LDNR, today 5 civilians were murdered by Ukie selling near Donetsk. So they are not even trying to break out, I suppose they know the score and with their supplies running out (many destroyed by heavy bombs) their lifespan is now counted in days.
Please keep in mind that while this force is surrounded, it did have SEVEN YEARS to dig in deep and place tons of concrete over their bunkers. But like the Ligne Maginot, while the LDNR were pinning down the Ukies, the Russian enveloped them from behind.
So one of two things will now happen.

Either the Russians will convince the Ukie commanders to surrender and evacuate safely or
*Russia will start using her really having guns* (MLRS, TOS-1, heavy artillery like the 240mm self-propelled gun-mortar 2S4 _Tyulpan_ or the 203mm self-propelled howitzer 2S7M _Malka_) and even fuel-air explosives like this one: (I know, it’s from CNN, but in this case, it is helpful)
In other words, *the real magnitude of the Ukrainian defeat will become impossible to conceal in just a few days. Then the narrative will shift from the “invincible Ukie Volkssturn” to “Russian atrocities”.*
That narrative will also probably stick since the western free press makes the original Nazi press look outright diverse and objective. But idiots such as the troll above will be very, very butthurt. I expect their “oy veh!!!!” to reach high heavens and heroic Ukies will be replaced by no less heroic celebrities sobbing over Ukie babies.
On a strategic level, the Empire of Lies did successfully force Russia to openly intervene. That is a fact and that is a defeat with the Russians will have to ponder over for many years. I will repeat, *here are two, alas very real, western victories:*

Forcing Russia to openly intervene
Very effectively controlling the narrative
But don’t get too upset too soon. For one thing, the authorities in Russia have FINALLY declared both _Dozhd_ and _Meduza_ as foreign agents and it seems these two zioliberal sewers are finally being shut down. Seeing how Medvedev is trying to repaint himself as a patriot, I think that the Atlantic Integrationists are now realizing that they were stupid to listen to the western propaganda. I have not followed the Russian 6th column at all, so I don’t know if they are still hoping that “Putin” (for them it is all about him, personally) will “lose” or whether they will chose to wrap themselves into the “too little, too late, I could have done better” flag. Frankly, I don’t really care.
Next, they will start seeing Russian 5th columnists and assorted “liberal” their signatures away from their “open letters” or, better, emigrating to the EU or Israel. I sincerely wish them a happy flight and I hope that upon leaving Putin’s Mordor and arriving in the Free West they will all burn their Russian passports (on camera if they want).
*So, what’s my “final intermediate conclusion” after week 1?*​*The West gave Russia a bloody nose by forcing her intervention*, thereby crushing any chance for the EU to get decolonized in the next decade or more.
*The West gave Russia an even bloodier nose by very effectively controlling the narrative*.
But what’s next?
*Russia will/has disarm(ed) and will soon denazify the Ukraine, that is a given.*
But what after that? * Please remember that this is NOT about the Ukraine, this is about the entire future security architecture of Europe.*
I will just say this: while, no, Russia won’t invade the EU or even Poland, *the Russian war to push back NATO has only begun, it will last MANY MONTHS so be prepared for this. MONTHS*.
Please ready yourself for a long and difficult struggle. 





__





One week into the Russian special operation in the Ukraine – update | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Ukrainian Crisis through the Prism of the Islamic Republic of Iran: From “Birth Pangs of a New Middle East” to a C-Section of a New Europe​13096 Views March 01, 2022 

*by Mansoureh Tajik for the Saker Blog*

If I were to sum up the events of Ukraine in one short sentence, I would say: In the fall of Ukraine, the metaphorical west has fallen once again and cannot get up. The proof for this simple assessment should be sought in the answer to a larger contextual question: How does one actualize one’s dream of time travel floating between past, present, and future in order to change events at will and in a manner that the sum total of all outcomes results in maintaining the illusion of a “super-power” status? In other words, how does one successfully nurture one’s god complex? In reality, one does not and one cannot.

Yet, in a world of fiction, in an alternate universe of Westopia “sidewise in time,” some are creating industrial-scale alternate realities, alternate histories, and alternate personalities in well-crafted memes and flicks broadcast 24/7 through virtual channels while imposing a blockade on news of facts on the ground. Is it effective? No, it is not. The bubbles burst as soon as they are created and the cost of spins has become enormous. Why then do they keep on doing this? For two reasons: 1) because they can; 2) because they have no other real, tangible, and effective alternatives. Grasping at tiny twigs while one is sucked into a whirlpool is not effective but hope springs eternal.

Great many articles are providing good details and real time reports about what is actually happening in Ukraine and the Russian operations. In this article, I hope to brief the readers of this blog on how people in Iran are generally viewing the Ukrainian crisis and what sort of stance might emerge out of this particular perspective as far as the Resistance camp is concerned.

*Cesarean Section of a New Europe*

Tangible and measurable regional geopolitical shifts supported by facts on the ground are now slapping nations right, left, and center into choosing one of three options: 1) Both legs in Western boat; 2) Both legs in an Eastern boat; 3) Both legs in one’s own independent boat. Being motivated by either fear or greed and having a leg in one boat and the other in another, especially when the boats are each moving different directions, is a hazardous for one’s national health. Ouch. It is no longer an option.

In July 2006, during a massive bombardment of Lebanon by Israeli regime occupying Palestine, many Lebanese communities were destroyed in their entirety and thousands of civilians were killed with direct military and financial support from the regimes occupying the United States, Western Europe, and Saudi Arabia. Deliberately trying to prolong their major assault on Lebanon in the hope they could “finish” Hizbullah, then U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice said:

“I have no interest in diplomacy for the sake of returning Lebanon and Israel to the _status quo ante_. I think it would be a mistake. What we are seeing here, in a sense, is the growing – the birth pangs of a new Middle East and, whatever we do, we have to be certain that we’re pushing forward to the new Middle East, not going back to the old one.”[1]​

Amen. In fact, a new “middle east” was born and it was renamed West Asia in favor of the Resistance from the shores of Persian Gulf and Red Sea to offshores of the Mediterranean. Ms. Rice had midwifed for the United States of America “Labor Pains of a Stillborn Foreign Policy”[2] as Robert Scheer characterized things.

Nevertheless, she dispensed some verbal nuggets that could be used to apply to Ukraine today. One thing is for sure, Ukraine cannot return to _status quo ante_ and what we are witnessing is a C-section of a new Europe and whatever the countries involved do, they have to be certain they are pushing forward to a new Europe and not going back to the old one. A better European country is, for certain, a country that is not a servile follower of the US in its own region or elsewhere around the globe.

*United States Mafia Regime the Root Cause of Ukrainian Crisis*

One of the most significant factors that has led to the current crisis in Ukraine is the fact that the power-holders of the “west” are consistently and habitually untrustworthy pledge-breakers. The current crises in Ukraine are just a symptom of that chronic disease.

Ayatullah Khamenei delivered a speech on the occasion of the Prophetic Mission, or _Bi’that_ of Prophet Muhammad (_Sallallahu Alaihi wa Aalihi wa Sallam_) on March 1, 2022. In that speech, the Leader of the Islamic Republic of Iran could not have been more frank in his characterization of the current crisis in Ukraine. Excerpts from his speech are quite straight forward. As always, he pulled no punches:


“Basically, the regime of the United States of America is a regime that creates crises and feeds on those crises. The United States feeds on diverse crises created all over the world. [United States of] America is a mafia regime and Ukraine, too, is a victim of this policy of crisis creation. [United States of] America brought Ukraine to this point by infiltrating into the internal affairs of that country, inciting uprisings against its governments by velvet movements or color revolutions, by presence of US senators in the gatherings of oppositional groups and by creating, toppling this government and replacing it with that government. Naturally, they led to this point. We, of course, are against wars and destruction anywhere. This is our fixed policy.”
“Regarding the events in Ukraine, [too] we are for halting the war but the solution to every crisis is possible only if its root causes become known. The root cause of the crisis in Ukraine is the policies of the [United States of] America and the West. One must know these and evaluate and judge the events based on them.”[3]
Last Friday, Hujjatul-Islam Khatami, the leader of the Friday Prayers in Tehran, had echoed similar views to a large crowd of participants and pointed to the US and some European countries as the main culprits of the crisis in Ukraine. He said, 


“The system’s position about Ukraine has been expressed by the officials but our overall policy regarding similar issues is that we invite all countries that are involved to refrain from escalating and enter into dialogue. Our main concern is that innocent people might get killed. In this event, NATO provocation with [the US] America as its main axis has made the condition more complicated in the region. This is a direct result of [the US] America’s meddling and prying all over the world; it falsely considers itself a superpower while it is not a superpower. On the other hand, in this narrative, the European countries are constantly beating the drums of war as if they see their bread in this war.”[4]
In his most recent speech, Sayyed Hassan Nasrullah, too, echoed exactly the same sentiment. He said,


“The Western countries did everything except direct confrontation against Russia. From surrounding to sanctions to closing of the skies and ports to sending arms to Ukraine to opening all doors to import rebel forces to Ukraine… but when [the US] America attacked Afghanistan, you know very well how they behaved. When they attacked Iraq, what happened? How did they treat [the US] America? Frankly, how did they actually regarded all the wars [the US] America created? How have they been approaching the aggressions of Zionist regime against Gaza and the war of aggression and sanctions against Yemen for years now and all these destructions and killings they have created? So, a comparison between current stand by the west with that against [the US] America’s wars show a double standard.”[5]
*Hard Lessons and Warnings to Others Counting on the US/West Support*

It behooves various nations who have chosen to put both legs in the boat piloted by the US mafia regime to pay strict attention to what is currently happening in Ukraine. This goes for Westoxicated people within these nations as well. Ayatullah Khamenei pointed out to two specific hard lessons (warnings): 1) the degree to which the US is untrustworthy; 2) the degree to which people of a nation support their leaders. He said,


“Two specific warnings exist in the issue of Ukraine that one can observe. One of these warnings is that the support of western powers of nations that are their puppet is nothing but a mirage. It is not real. This, all governments must know. The governments that feel reassured by [the US] America and Europe must look at Ukraine and Afghanistan. Both the president of Ukraine and the deserter president of Afghanistan said they trusted [the US] America and the western powers but they were left on their own. Therefore, you can’t trust these people. This is the first hard lesson and warning.”
“The second warning and hard lesson is that people are the most important supporter of governments. If the people of Ukraine had come to the scene, the condition of the government and the people of Ukraine had not turned out this way. The people did not come to the scene because they did not accept the government. This is just like the time [the US] America attacked Iraq during the Saddam rule and people did not defend and pulled away until [the US] took over. But this very Iraq, when the ISIS attacked, people entered the scene and were able to ward off the ISIS.”[3]
Last week, Vadym Prystaiko, the Ukrainian Ambassador to England, had this to say in a video interview (see here) part of which I transcribed as follows:



“We had two times more nuclear than France, Great Britain, and China together. Now, we exchanged it for the promise to come to help. And there is just not that this help is not coming but one of those who signed this agreement, Russia, now it is threatening us. This is a great lesson for us but also a great lesson for nations who are threshold nations like North Korea and Iran, who are trying to defend themselves building their nuclear shield. Europeans, Westerns trying to tell them, ‘Guys, let’s not do it. Let’s denuclearize in exchange we will defend you, protect you. Sign some agreement.’ How would these nations look at this?”
In great act of defiance and to show his solid revolutionary resolve and iron will, the brave Ukrainian President Volodymyr _Zelensky_ unfollowed world leaders on Twitter. He showed them.

*References*
[1] Aljazeera News Agencies, “Rice sees bombs as birth pangs,” July 22, 2006. Accessed online at https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2006/7/22/rice-sees-bombs-as-birth-pangs
[2] Robert Scheer (2006). “Labour Pains of a Stillborn Foreign Policy,” From _Truthdig: Drilling beneath the headlines_, July 26, 2006; Accessed online at: https://www.truthdig.com/articles/robert-scheer-labor-pains-of-a-stillborn-foreign-policy/
[3] Ayatullah Khamenei, “[US] American is a regime existing on crises that has made Ukraine another of its victims,” Fars News Agency, 1400/12/10 [March 1, 2022] @ 10:27 am. Accessed online at: http://fna.ir/77cho
[4] Tasnim News Agency, “The crisis in Ukraine is the direct result of the US meddling.” Esfand 6, 1400 (February 25, 2022) @ 13:35; Accessed online at: https://tn.ai/2671563
[5] Fars News Agency, “The US is the main responsible party for the events in Ukraine,” Sayyed Hasan Nasrullah Speech, Esfand 10, 1400 (March 1, 2022) @ 12:44 pm; Accessed online at: http://fna.ir/77cmb





__





Ukrainian Crisis through the Prism of the Islamic Republic of Iran: From “Birth Pangs of a New Middle East” to a C-Section of a New Europe | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> As for suggestions that Iran should have voted to condemn Russia on the grounds that Moscow refused to veto the UN Security Council resolution against Yemen's Ansarallah, such a move would have been impulsive. Although UNSC resolutions carry more weight than UNGA ones, when it comes to Ansarallah (Houthis), they were already being treated as complete pariahs by almost every state, and no other than Islamic Iran was supporting them materially. So in effect, this particular resolution by the Security Council will hardly change anything on the ground. More importantly though, Russia and Iran are partners, and partners (even strategic allies at times) can have opposite views on specific dossiers.


I have to strongly disagree with you here, Salar. UNSC resolutions are binding and this particular resolution can be used as a ground for condemning Iran over "confiscated arms sent by Iran" at the UNSC later. So, one may interpret it as Russia planting the seeds for the West to put pressure on Iran after the nuclear case is closed until 2025. By making this move, Russia is putting Iran at a very vulnerable position.

UNSC resolutions are of tremendous importance. This could also lead to an unprecedented escalation in Yemen.

And Russia didn't even abstain. She voted in favor of it. This is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> I have to strongly disagree with you here, Salar. UNSC resolutions are binding and this particular resolution can be used as a ground for condemning Iran over "confiscated arms sent by Iran" at the UNSC later. So, one may interpret it as Russia planting the seeds for the West to put pressure on Iran after the nuclear case is closed until 2025. By making this move, Russia is putting Iran at a very vulnerable position.
> 
> UNSC resolutions are of tremendous importance. This could also lead to an unprecedented escalation in Yemen.



The UN Security Council arms embargo against Ansarallah dates back to April, 2015.

_____
Yemen (NGF)​*In reaction to the conflict and deteriorating humanitarian situation in Yemen the UNSC imposed in April 2015 an arms embargo on several armed groups in the country, in particular the so-called Houthi rebels. The embargo is not time limited. *

https://www.sipri.org/databases/embargoes/un_arms_embargoes/yemen/yemen

_____

Russia and China didn't oppose their veto back then either. So the UNSC could have tried to take action against Iran in relation to the war in Yemen for the past seven years, yet they don't seem to have considered it to be feasible in practice, or their case to be strong enough. Iranian supplies to Yemen enjoy plausible deniability.

In order to maintain pressure on Iran after 2025, the west will always find some pretext, for that they aren't dependent on Russia or Yemen-related UNSC resolutions. If nonetheless they choose to invoke the Yemen arms embargo, and if Russia will still go along with them at that point in time, then Iran can and should legitimately resort to counter-measures. Until then though, I wouldn't consider Moscow's abstention at the recent UNSC vote as specifically directed against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> The UN Security Council arms embargo against Ansarallah dates back to April, 2015. It is not new.
> 
> _____
> Yemen (NGF)​*In reaction to the conflict and deteriorating humanitarian situation in Yemen the UNSC imposed in April 2015 an arms embargo on several armed groups in the country, in particular the so-called Houthi rebels. The embargo is not time limited. *
> 
> https://www.sipri.org/databases/embargoes/un_arms_embargoes/yemen/yemen
> 
> _____
> 
> Back then neither Russia nor China opposed their veto either. So the UNSC could have tried to take action against Iran in relation to the war in Yemen for the past seven years, yet they don't seem to have considered it to be feasible in practice, or their case to be strong enough. Iranian supplies to Yemen enjoy plausible deniability.
> 
> In order to maintain pressure on Iran after 2025, the west will always find some pretext, for that they don't depend on Russia and UNSC resolutions about Yemen. If they choose to invoke the arms embargo on Yemen nonetheless, and if Russia will still go along with them at that point in time, then Iran can legitimately take counter-measures. But until then, I don't consider Moscow abstention at the recent UNSC vote as specifically directed against Iran.


We are talking about pressure on Iran before 2025, not after it.

Also, there are several ways that this can play out. The UNSC can determine that a situation is a threat to international peace and security. A terrorist organization may very well be deemed as a threat to peace. Further steps in this direction could be to put Houthies under Chapter VII of the UN charter and push them towards Article 42. Also, usually one resolution alone does not make a strong case. If they can stage a show to frame Iran as arming the Houthies, then a new excuse like the nuclear case will be opened at the UNSC for us. Russia and China both understand this, but they are deliberately putting Iran in a vulnerable position again.

Meanwhile, the fact that China and Russia both voted yes in 2015 right after the JCPOA is in fact a solid proof of their intentions and why they cannot be trusted and why Iran should not in any way align itself with Russia or China on the issue of the invasion of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> We are talking about pressure on Iran before 2025, not after it.
> 
> Also, there are several ways that this can play out. The UNSC can determine that a situation is a threat to international peace and security. A terrorist organization may very well be deemed as a threat to peace. Further steps in this direction could be to put Houthies under Chapter VII of the UN charter and push them towards Article 42. Also, usually one resolution alone does not make a strong case. If they can stage a show to frame Iran as arming the Houthies, then a new excuse like the nuclear case will be opened at the UNSC for us. Russia and China both understand this, but they are deliberately putting Iran in a vulnerable position again.
> 
> Meanwhile, the fact that China and Russia both voted yes in 2015 right after the JCPOA is in fact a solid proof of their intentions and why they cannot be trusted and why Iran should not in any way align itself with Russia or China on the issue of the invasion of Ukraine.



Their votes at the UNSC up until now do not prove that they intend to use these resolutions to have Iran condemned by the same UNSC at a later stage. This will be proven if and when the UNSC imposes sanctions on Iran under the pretext of the war in Yemen, with Russia and China joining the bandwagon. Which to date has not been the case, and for which there's no guarantee that it is going to take place in future.

Therefore, this doesn't warrant Iran aligning on the west on the issue of Ukraine - which is what voting to condemn the Russian operation would have boiled down to. Especially since even if the above quoted speculation was to materialize, it will still be a western plot against Iran in the first place, with Russia and China playing second fiddle. But as said, this is speculative not factual, and it is unlikely to occur.

Also, Iran chose an intermediate position in relation to the war in Ukraine: it did not exactly align itself on Russia, but also refrained from condemning Moscow's operation while insisting above all on the role of the US as the main party responsible, which is a sophisticated and sound diplomatic posture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> To, their votes at the UNSC up until now do not prove that they intend to use these resolution to have Iran condemned by the same UNSC. This will be proven if and when the UNSC imposes sanctions on Iran under the pretext of the war in Yemen, with Russia and China joining the bandwagon. Which to date has not been the case, and for which there's no guarantee that it is going to take place in future.
> 
> Therefore, this doesn't warrant Iran aligning on the west on the issue of Ukraine - which is what voting to condemn the Russian operation would have boiled down to. Especially since even if the above quoted speculation was to materialize, it will still be a western plot against Iran in the first place, with Russia


Yet, even if so, it doesn't deny the obvious fact that it does give China and Russia leverage over Iran and put Iran at a vulnerable position, and at a weaker position regionally. Whether a UNSC resolution on Iran will be passed later or not is irrelevant to the obvious logical conclusion that it can be used to manipulate Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Yet, even if so, it doesn't deny the obvious fact that it does give China and Russia leverage over Iran and put Iran at a vulnerable position, and at a weaker position regionally. Whether a UNSC resolution on Iran will be passed later or not is irrelevant to the obvious logical conclusion that it can be used to manipulate Iran.



Not going to happen.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> They can try, but it is unlikely to affect Iran's core interests or geostrategic position.


If you had said this before the JCPOA, I would've agreed with you. But sadly we both saw how 4 rounds of UNSC sanctions on Iran finally convinced the leadership to negotiate over our nuclear program and accept the JCPOA.

Again, before the Raeesi administration, I blamed the JCPOA on the Europhile liberals in the reformist camp. But recent events and the fact that as we speak, the National Security Council is busy studying the restoration of the JCPOA, shows that the JCPOA was in fact a decision made by the system and the UNSC resolutions were a big part of why they had to do it.

من نمی‌گم ایران نباید از فرصت کنونی برای بهره کشی از روسیه استفاده کنه. البته اگه پنجره‌اش باز بشه
من دارم می‌گم باید حواسمون باشه و خیلی مراقب باشیم که رودست نخوریم
اینی که فکر کنیم روسیه دیگه بخشی از نظم کنونی جهان نیست اشتباه هست

حتی اینی که فکر کنیم چین و روسیه به دنبال نظم نوین جهانی هستند که غرب رو کنار بزنند هم اشتباه هست

ایران باید به هیچ کدوم از این بازی‌ها توجهی نکنه و هر جا که شد و فرصتی گیرش اومد استفاده کنه. بقیه‌اش خاله بازی هست و به ما مربوط نیست​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499185800172474371
I thought everything that China made is superior to the West

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy




----------



## OldTwilight

QWECXZ said:


> همه اوکراینی‌ها اینطوری نیستند، دار و دسته گارد ملی‌ای که رئیس جمهور صهیونیستشون ساخته اینطوری هستند
> ضمناً همه اسلاوها اینطوری هستند. از خود روسیه که بیشترین اسلاوها رو داره بگیر تا لهستان و چک و اسلواکی و صربستان و کرواسی و هر فاحشه‌خون شرق اروپایی دیگه که به ذهنت برسه. همشون شدیداً نژادپرست هستند
> روسیه و انگلیس خبیث‌ترین دشمنان تاریخ ایران بودند و هستند
> 
> همین روسیه حروم زاده ۴ بار تو شورای امنیت به قطعنامه‌های علیه ما رای مثبت داد تا مجبور بشیم برجام رو با اون شرایط امضاء کنیم
> همین روسیه حروم زاده موقعی که خطر زدن تاسیسات هسته‌ای ایران خیلی زیاد بود سر دادن اس-۳۰۰ بازی درآورد
> 
> همین روسیه حروم زاده قطعنامه‌ای که گذاشت تصویب بشه باعث می‌شه همه کشورها حمایت از حوثی‌های یمن رو به عنوان حمایت از تروریسم بشناسن و از این به بعد فرستادن سلاح برای یمن بسیار سخت‌تر می‌شه و اگه ایران گیر بیافته دوباره یه پرونده جدید تو شورای امنیت علیه ایران باز می‌شه جدا از پرونده هسته‌ای و می‌شه بهانه مذاکره کردن و تحریم دوباره
> 
> همین روسیه حروم زاده از زمانی که پای نجسشون به سوریه باز شد ایران رو کنار زد و سوریه رو با ترکیه و آمریکا قسمت کرد
> 
> همین روسیه حروم زاده همین الان تو برجام داره به ایران فشار میاره که توافق کن تا ما مجبور بشیم اورانیوم غنی شدمون رو دو دستی تقدیم آقایون کنیم
> 
> همین روسیه حروم زاده سال‌ها ایران رو سر نیروگاه بوشهر دوشید و مفت خوری کرد
> 
> می‌خوای باز هم برات یادآوری کنم چه گوه‌هایی خوردن؟
> 
> روسیه و غرب خودشون بلد هستند با هم دیگه مشغول بشن و هم دیگه رو جر بدن. نیازی به کاری از طرف ما کردن نیست. خودشون بیش از یک قرن پیشینه درگیری و جر دادن هم دیگه رو دارن​



_سلام پس چرا از توی منجلاب افتادن روس ها ، ناراحتی .... ما باید بیشتر روس هارو توی این وضعیت هل بدهیم







_


----------



## sha ah

Ukrainians already starting to get fed up with their current situation. Being sent forward like lambs to the slaughter in order to advance the agenda of the neo con elite / military industrial complex in the US.


----------



## Oldman1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499243470682144768


https://twitter.com/search?q=Melitopol&src=typed_query



In this link in newsweek article I believe it is the same scene, different view.








Russian Defense Ministry Says Almost 500 Soldiers Dead in Ukraine Invasion


Russia estimates its soldier deaths at 498, though Ukraine estimates that more than 7,000 Russian soldiers have died.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## sha ah

A few funny cartoons about Ukraine. The first one was published by the Ukrainian government on Twitter. Some of them made me laugh.


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499341566019833863

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499343338339635200


----------



## QWECXZ

OldTwilight said:


> _سلام پس چرا از توی منجلاب افتادن روس ها ، ناراحتی .... ما باید بیشتر روس هارو توی این وضعیت هل بدهیم_


با رای مثبت دادن به قطعنامه مجمع عمومی؟ یه چیزی بگو که شدنی باشه. رای مثبت ما مثلاً چه تاثیری می‌تونه داشته باشه؟
روسیه خیلی زرنگ‌تر و کثیف‌تر از این صحبت‌ها هست​


----------



## OldTwilight

QWECXZ said:


> با رای مثبت دادن به قطعنامه مجمع عمومی؟ یه چیزی بگو که شدنی باشه. رای مثبت ما مثلاً چه تاثیری می‌تونه داشته باشه؟
> روسیه خیلی زرنگ‌تر و کثیف‌تر از این صحبت‌ها هست​


،روسیه اگر حمایت های بین المللی داشته باشه ، بیشتر ریسک می کنه و احتمال داره با اروپایی ها درگیر بشه . در کل ما از بی طرفی هیچ سودی نمی بریم ... درست مثل جنگ جهانی اول و دوم که بی طرفی ما بیشتر نشان بی خایه بودن و دیوث بودن ما بود تا نشان از درایت ما ... 



یکی از اهداف جانبی روسیه که کسی بهش نمی پردازه ، کنترل خاورمیانه از طریق « غلات » هست 

تقریبا تمامی کشورهای خاورمیانه بخش زیادی از غلات خودشون رو از روسیه و اوکراین تهیه می کردند .

حالا که روسیه ، کیف و سرزمین های اطرافش رو به خاکش ضمیمه می کنه ، یک مونوپولی سخت روی فروش گندم و سایر غلات به دست میاره که می تونه باهاش اکثر کشورهای خاورمیانه رو کنترل کنه

پاکستان هم همین وابستگی رو داره

برای همین عمران خان روز دوم جنگ رفت و یک میلیون تن گندم از روسیه خرید ...

ما هم متاسفانه بخش زیادی از گندم و غلات خودمون رو از روسیه و اوکراین سفارش می دادیم و تهیه می کنیم ...


این تایپیک رو من توی میلیتاری سال 92 ایجاد کردم ... 

- اینم یکی از پست هام همون سال ها بود که گفتم « روسیه » توان تجزیه اوکراین رو داره 
این تایپیک های قدیمی میلیتاری خیلی ارزش دارند ، هر چند که خیلی از کاربران قدیمی رو از فروم بیرون کردند ... تا یک مونولوگ داشته باشند






__





تحلیل و پیگیری تحولات اوکراین


حمله روسیه به اوکراین جدا از این که خود اوکراینی ها را نمیشود دست کم گرفت واکنش نظامی فوری لهستان جمهوری چک رومانی و بلغارستان را به دنبال خواهد داشت نه لهستانی ها کشتار کاتین را فراموش کرده اند نه چکی ها بهار پراگ را . ارتش های قدرتمندی هم دارند .



www.military.ir






این قضایا همون ادامه ی قضایای سال 92 هست : ​


> البته اگه این رو وقایع رو انقلاب در نظر بگیریم ، که انقلاب نیست ، نه با تعاریف کلاسیک و نه با تعاریف نسبتا جدید انقلاب .
> این بیشتر شبیه یک جنگ داخلی سرد هست تا انقلاب ، مردم غرب علیه مردم شرق و جنوب شرقی اوکراین وارد عمل شدند .http://www.military.ir/forums/topic/27194-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%84-%D9%88-%D9%BE%DB%8C%DA%AF%DB%8C%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%AD%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D9%88%DA%A9%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C%D9%86/?do=findComment&comment=369086







​


----------



## QWECXZ

OldTwilight said:


> یکی از اهداف جانبی روسیه که کسی بهش نمی پردازه ، کنترل خاورمیانه از طریق « غلات » هست
> 
> تقریبا تمامی کشورهای خاورمیانه بخش زیادی از غلات خودشون رو از روسیه و اوکراین تهیه می کردند .
> 
> حالا که روسیه ، کیف و سرزمین های اطرافش رو به خاکش ضمیمه می کنه ، یک مونوپولی سخت روی فروش گندم و سایر غلات به دست میاره که می تونه باهاش اکثر کشورهای خاورمیانه رو کنترل کنه
> 
> پاکستان هم همین وابستگی رو داره
> 
> برای همین عمران خان روز دوم جنگ رفت و یک میلیون تن گندم از روسیه خرید ...
> 
> ما هم متاسفانه بخش زیادی از گندم و غلات خودمون رو از روسیه و اوکراین سفارش می دادیم و تهیه می کنیم ...​


این در صورتی هست که روسیه کامل اوکراین رو اشغال کنه و اونجا بمونه و اتفاقاً بهش پرداخته هم شده
خودم احتمالاً اولین نفری بودم که تو همون تاپیک مخصوص جنگ اوکراین همین نکته رو گفتم

اما هنوز نمی‌فهمم چه ربطی به رای مثبت ما دادن داره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Western mainstream media has really lost all credibility during this war. What happened to being impartial and unbiased when reporting news ? Meanwhile the price of gasoline is surging and the price of household heating has quadrupled in the UK since the war started. This is just the beginning.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499253789299294208
In the west they're going mad with anti Russian hysteria. They're showing their true colors. Honestly though what do Russian athletes, Russian musicians, Russian entertainers have to do with this war ? Their self styled charade of tolerance and sensibility has all but evaporated and in its place lies nothing other than an arrogant, xenophobic and hateful demeanor. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499160168382275590

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499268716395118593

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

QWECXZ said:


> این در صورتی هست که روسیه کامل اوکراین رو اشغال کنه و اونجا بمونه و اتفاقاً بهش پرداخته هم شده
> خودم احتمالاً اولین نفری بودم که تو همون تاپیک مخصوص جنگ اوکراین همین نکته رو گفتم
> 
> اما هنوز نمی‌فهمم چه ربطی به رای مثبت ما دادن داره​



بحث اینه که « بی طرفی » نشانه ی ضعف هست ، ما عملا نمی تونیم علیه روسیه رای بدهیم ( وابستگی غلات و تحریم بودن از طرف غرب ) پس بهتر بود می رفتیم و کنارش می ایستادیم ... 

اگر هم می خواستیم بر سر اصولمون می موندیم ، باید علیه روس ها رای می دادیم ...


----------



## QWECXZ

OldTwilight said:


> بحث اینه که « بی طرفی » نشانه ی ضعف هست ، ما عملا نمی تونیم علیه روسیه رای بدهیم ( وابستگی غلات و تحریم بودن از طرف غرب ) پس بهتر بود می رفتیم و کنارش می ایستادیم ...
> 
> اگر هم می خواستیم بر سر اصولمون می موندیم ، باید علیه روس ها رای می دادیم ...


ما وابستگی غلات به روسیه نداریم. بعد هم گزینه‌های دیگه‌ای هم هست مثل چین، هند، برزیل و خیلی جاهای دیگه. خود آمریکا یکی از بزرگترین صادر کنندگان غلات هست و ما هم که با آمریکا هنوز رابطه تجاری داریم و ازش غذا و دارو وارد می‌کنیم

باید قطعاً علیه روس‌ها رای می‌دادیم منتهی مشکل اینجا هست که زلنسکی هم یک یهودی صهیونیست ضد ایران هست. باز با این وجود اگه به من بود به خاطر کاری که تو شورای امنیت با ما هر دفعه انجام می‌دن علیهشون رای می‌دادم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499359471684001794
I hope Iran takes care of its Artesh better than this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

@QWECXZ @OldTwilight... FYI

Iran wheat imports data: Iranian wheat consumption is *close to 16000 million tons annual. 

Iran became self sufficient in Wheat production for the years 2017, 2018*... then Iranian wheat encountered a pest called Rohanni... This pest refused to pay market prices for the Iranian wheat (prefered importing!!! and blamed the drought!)and Iranian farmers stopped producing.. we see the result of that in 2020 and 2021
I think Iran imported 6000 or 7000 million ton last year at a cost $10 billion dollars.!!!
....The good news is that the country can and will be self sufficient just encourage the poor farmers a bit.

​
Market YearImportsUnit of MeasureGrowth Rate1960503(1000 MT)NA1961192(1000 MT)-61.83%1962330(1000 MT)71.88%1963138(1000 MT)-58.18%1964622(1000 MT)350.72%1965143(1000 MT)-77.01%1966220(1000 MT)53.85%196751(1000 MT)-76.82%19681(1000 MT)-98.04%19691(1000 MT)0.00%1970458(1000 MT)45,700.00%19711000(1000 MT)118.34%1972736(1000 MT)-26.40%1973785(1000 MT)6.66%19741450(1000 MT)84.71%19751440(1000 MT)-0.69%1976850(1000 MT)-40.97%19771500(1000 MT)76.47%1978710(1000 MT)-52.67%19791187(1000 MT)67.18%19801896(1000 MT)59.73%19811377(1000 MT)-27.37%19821405(1000 MT)2.03%19833700(1000 MT)163.35%19843200(1000 MT)-13.51%19852200(1000 MT)-31.25%19862500(1000 MT)13.64%19874000(1000 MT)60.00%19883200(1000 MT)-20.00%19895200(1000 MT)62.50%19904000(1000 MT)-23.08%19912450(1000 MT)-38.75%19923002(1000 MT)22.53%19933504(1000 MT)16.72%19943647(1000 MT)4.08%19952924(1000 MT)-19.82%19965326(1000 MT)82.15%19975174(1000 MT)-2.85%19981907(1000 MT)-63.14%19994912(1000 MT)157.58%20005768(1000 MT)17.43%20015296(1000 MT)-8.18%20021991(1000 MT)-62.41%2003766(1000 MT)-61.53%2004200(1000 MT)-73.89%2005307(1000 MT)53.50%20061000(1000 MT)225.73%2007200(1000 MT)-80.00%20086800(1000 MT)3,300.00%20094500(1000 MT)-33.82%2010600(1000 MT)-86.67%2011800(1000 MT)33.33%20126630(1000 MT)728.75%20134850(1000 MT)-26.85%20146315(1000 MT)30.21%20153500(1000 MT)-44.58%20161200(1000 MT)-65.71%2017200(1000 MT)-83.33%2018180(1000 MT)-10.00%20192000(1000 MT)1,011.11%20202200(1000 MT)10.00%20217000(1000 MT)218.18%
*Source:* United States Department of Agriculture







lake..North western Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ @OldTwilight... FYI
> 
> Iran wheat imports data: Iranian wheat consumption is *close to 16000 million tons annual.
> 
> Iran became self sufficient in Wheat production for the years 2017, 2018*... then Iranian wheat encountered a pest called Rohanni... This pest refused to pay market prices for the Iranian wheat (prefered importing!!! and blamed the drought!)and Iranian farmers stopped producing.. we see the result of that in 2020 and 2021
> I think Iran imported 6000 or 7000 million ton last year at a cost $10 billion dollars.!!!
> ....The good news is that the country can and will be self sufficient just encourage the poor farmers a bit.
> 
> ​
> Market YearImportsUnit of MeasureGrowth Rate1960503(1000 MT)NA1961192(1000 MT)-61.83%1962330(1000 MT)71.88%1963138(1000 MT)-58.18%1964622(1000 MT)350.72%1965143(1000 MT)-77.01%1966220(1000 MT)53.85%196751(1000 MT)-76.82%19681(1000 MT)-98.04%19691(1000 MT)0.00%1970458(1000 MT)45,700.00%19711000(1000 MT)118.34%1972736(1000 MT)-26.40%1973785(1000 MT)6.66%19741450(1000 MT)84.71%19751440(1000 MT)-0.69%1976850(1000 MT)-40.97%19771500(1000 MT)76.47%1978710(1000 MT)-52.67%19791187(1000 MT)67.18%19801896(1000 MT)59.73%19811377(1000 MT)-27.37%19821405(1000 MT)2.03%19833700(1000 MT)163.35%19843200(1000 MT)-13.51%19852200(1000 MT)-31.25%19862500(1000 MT)13.64%19874000(1000 MT)60.00%19883200(1000 MT)-20.00%19895200(1000 MT)62.50%19904000(1000 MT)-23.08%19912450(1000 MT)-38.75%19923002(1000 MT)22.53%19933504(1000 MT)16.72%19943647(1000 MT)4.08%19952924(1000 MT)-19.82%19965326(1000 MT)82.15%19975174(1000 MT)-2.85%19981907(1000 MT)-63.14%19994912(1000 MT)157.58%20005768(1000 MT)17.43%20015296(1000 MT)-8.18%20021991(1000 MT)-62.41%2003766(1000 MT)-61.53%2004200(1000 MT)-73.89%2005307(1000 MT)53.50%20061000(1000 MT)225.73%2007200(1000 MT)-80.00%20086800(1000 MT)3,300.00%20094500(1000 MT)-33.82%2010600(1000 MT)-86.67%2011800(1000 MT)33.33%20126630(1000 MT)728.75%20134850(1000 MT)-26.85%20146315(1000 MT)30.21%20153500(1000 MT)-44.58%20161200(1000 MT)-65.71%2017200(1000 MT)-83.33%2018180(1000 MT)-10.00%20192000(1000 MT)1,011.11%20202200(1000 MT)10.00%20217000(1000 MT)218.18%
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* United States Department of Agriculture




I don't like Rouhani but draught and shortage of water is one of key factor in past 3 years ...

So we had to import so much wheats ( we are not food secure )

its sad that I can't find this kind of info in Iran official site but USA has these ...


----------



## aryobarzan

OldTwilight said:


> I don't like Rouhani but draught and shortage of water is one of key factor in past 3 years ...
> 
> So we had to import so much wheats ( mind point that we are nod food secure )
> 
> its sad that I can't find this kind of info in Iran official site but USA has these ...


The import of 6000 ton was all over Iranian papers..








Iran’s wheat imports at 6.2 mln mt in 10 months to January


Iran says wheat imports reached over 6.2 million metric tons in the 10 months to late January.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

aryobarzan said:


> The import of 6000 ton was all over Iranian papers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran’s wheat imports at 6.2 mln mt in 10 months to January
> 
> 
> Iran says wheat imports reached over 6.2 million metric tons in the 10 months to late January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.ir


من به خاطر مخالفت با روحانی و نئولیبرال ها خیلی فحش شنیدم ، ولی باید حقیقت رو گفت 

آمار واردات رو باید کنار آمار تولید و آمار بارش و آمار مصرف سالانه گذاشت تا دید درستی داشت 

دولت روحانی یکی از کارهای خوبش همین واردات گندم و غلات بود .


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ @OldTwilight... FYI
> 
> Iran wheat imports data: Iranian wheat consumption is *close to 16000 million tons annual.
> 
> Iran became self sufficient in Wheat production for the years 2017, 2018*... then Iranian wheat encountered a pest called Rohanni... This pest refused to pay market prices for the Iranian wheat (prefered importing!!! and blamed the drought!)and Iranian farmers stopped producing.. we see the result of that in 2020 and 2021
> I think Iran imported 6000 or 7000 million ton last year at a cost $10 billion dollars.!!!
> ....The good news is that the country can and will be self sufficient just encourage the poor farmers a bit.
> 
> ​
> Market YearImportsUnit of MeasureGrowth Rate1960503(1000 MT)NA1961192(1000 MT)-61.83%1962330(1000 MT)71.88%1963138(1000 MT)-58.18%1964622(1000 MT)350.72%1965143(1000 MT)-77.01%1966220(1000 MT)53.85%196751(1000 MT)-76.82%19681(1000 MT)-98.04%19691(1000 MT)0.00%1970458(1000 MT)45,700.00%19711000(1000 MT)118.34%1972736(1000 MT)-26.40%1973785(1000 MT)6.66%19741450(1000 MT)84.71%19751440(1000 MT)-0.69%1976850(1000 MT)-40.97%19771500(1000 MT)76.47%1978710(1000 MT)-52.67%19791187(1000 MT)67.18%19801896(1000 MT)59.73%19811377(1000 MT)-27.37%19821405(1000 MT)2.03%19833700(1000 MT)163.35%19843200(1000 MT)-13.51%19852200(1000 MT)-31.25%19862500(1000 MT)13.64%19874000(1000 MT)60.00%19883200(1000 MT)-20.00%19895200(1000 MT)62.50%19904000(1000 MT)-23.08%19912450(1000 MT)-38.75%19923002(1000 MT)22.53%19933504(1000 MT)16.72%19943647(1000 MT)4.08%19952924(1000 MT)-19.82%19965326(1000 MT)82.15%19975174(1000 MT)-2.85%19981907(1000 MT)-63.14%19994912(1000 MT)157.58%20005768(1000 MT)17.43%20015296(1000 MT)-8.18%20021991(1000 MT)-62.41%2003766(1000 MT)-61.53%2004200(1000 MT)-73.89%2005307(1000 MT)53.50%20061000(1000 MT)225.73%2007200(1000 MT)-80.00%20086800(1000 MT)3,300.00%20094500(1000 MT)-33.82%2010600(1000 MT)-86.67%2011800(1000 MT)33.33%20126630(1000 MT)728.75%20134850(1000 MT)-26.85%20146315(1000 MT)30.21%20153500(1000 MT)-44.58%20161200(1000 MT)-65.71%2017200(1000 MT)-83.33%2018180(1000 MT)-10.00%20192000(1000 MT)1,011.11%20202200(1000 MT)10.00%20217000(1000 MT)218.18%
> *Source:* United States Department of Agriculture
> 
> 
> View attachment 820428
> 
> lake..North western Iran



Poor farmers that destroyed Iran’s water with terrible farming practices and unsustainable farming?

When someone treats water as if it is unlimited free resource, this is what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Jordan’s autocracy is preparing for war on all fronts


Judging by the latest stories related to the Kingdom of Jordan, it can be stated that the autocracy of Abdullah II has faced serious challenges, both in the domestic arena and in foreign policy.




english.iswnews.com





Jordan is likely to fall to Islamists, looks a bit like 1975-1979 Iran.

Iran is trying to make Jordan an ally to resistance and other countries (Muslim Brotherhood backers) have their own designs.

I would not be surprised if the Zionists accelerate their pan-Israel plans.


----------



## sha ah

Most of Iran's land is arid or mountainous and not really suitable for long term farming. One school of thought advocates that each country should focus exclusively on their strengths and simply trade with other nations for what they need. i mean Saudi Arabia produces 6 million barrels a day while Iran only produces something like 2.7 daily. If Iran simply doubled its crude output, the country would swimming in a healthy surplus and buying wheat or rice from say India wouldn't be an issue.

Not to say that Iran shouldn't focus on other fields but realistically Iran is an energy superpower and has huge mining potential as well. Definitely money should be spent on educating farmers and investing in more advanced and sustainable farming methods. Maybe more water regulation is the answer in regards to farming ?



TheImmortal said:


> Poor farmers that destroyed Iran’s water with terrible farming practices and unsustainable farming?
> 
> When someone treats water as if it is unlimited free resource, this is what happens.



Isn't Jordan a hardcore western ally ? Perhaps his people are sick and tired of the monarchy's corruption ? Ordinary Jordanians are struggling while the king leads an opulent lifestyle. He was featured in the Pandora report after all along with Aliyev. At the same time, being allied with the west is like a double edged sword, you never know when they will backstab you. Although the king of Jordan seems like a pretty loyal stooge. It would be a risk to get rid of him wouldn't it ?



TheImmortal said:


> Jordan’s autocracy is preparing for war on all fronts
> 
> 
> Judging by the latest stories related to the Kingdom of Jordan, it can be stated that the autocracy of Abdullah II has faced serious challenges, both in the domestic arena and in foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.iswnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan is likely to fall to Islamists, looks a bit like 1975-1979 Iran.
> 
> Iran is trying to make Jordan an ally to resistance and other countries (Muslim Brotherhood backers) have their own designs.
> 
> I would not be surprised if the Zionists accelerate their pan-Israel plans.


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine revealed secret battle plans left behind by Russian troops and claimed they showed Russia planned a 15-day war


The seized documents were posted on Facebook by Ukraine's Ministry of Defense and showed the war plans of Russian forces.




www.businessinsider.com





Ukraine revealed secret battle plans left behind by Russian troops and claimed they showed Russia planned a 15-day war​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

در مورد رفتارهایی که با دانشجوهای ما در اوکراین شده، یک نکته بسیار جای گفتن داره

ما اومدیم به سفارت آمریکا حمله کردیم و بر خلاف تعهدات بین‌المللی خودمون کارمندها و دیپلمات‌های سفارت رو ۴۴۴ رو زندانی کردیم
حتی یک خبر درج نشد که آمریکایی‌ها از عمد دارن با ایرانی‌ها بد رفتاری می‌کنند و با ایرانی‌ها برخورد نژادپرستانه شده (البته شاید هم شده باشه)
در حالیکه عملاً دیپلمات‌هاشون رو گروگان گرفته بودیم و زندانی کرده بودیم
در اوکراین ما عملاً هیچ کاره هستیم و در کل این ۳ دهه رابطه با اوکراین هیچ بار بهشون بدی نکردیم اما ببینید چه برخوردی با دانشجوهای ما اونجا شده

صرفاً جهت مقایسه فرهنگ کلی آمریکا با فرهنگ عمومی اروپای شرقی​


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> در مورد رفتارهایی که با دانشجوهای ما در اوکراین شده، یک نکته بسیار جای گفتن داره
> 
> ما اومدیم به سفارت آمریکا حمله کردیم و بر خلاف تعهدات بین‌المللی خودمون کارمندها و دیپلمات‌های سفارت رو ۴۴۴ رو زندانی کردیم
> حتی یک خبر درج نشد که آمریکایی‌ها از عمد دارن با ایرانی‌ها بد رفتاری می‌کنند و با ایرانی‌ها برخورد نژادپرستانه شده (البته شاید هم شده باشه)
> در حالیکه عملاً دیپلمات‌هاشون رو گروگان گرفته بودیم و زندانی کرده بودیم
> در اوکراین ما عملاً هیچ کاره هستیم و در کل این ۳ دهه رابطه با اوکراین هیچ بار بهشون بدی نکردیم اما ببینید چه برخوردی با دانشجوهای ما اونجا شده
> 
> صرفاً جهت مقایسه فرهنگ کلی آمریکا با فرهنگ عمومی اروپای شرقی​


IRAN Shot down their aircraft...did Iran ever pay anything to them..I mean ACTUAL PAYMENY..

About Yemen..I put question to all interested...after UN resolution against Houthis is it time for them to declare North Yemen as independent...who will recognize them
My guess...Iran,Syria,Venezuela, may be Iraq..Cuba..Nicaragua..


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> IRAN Shot down their aircraft...did Iran ever pay anything to them..I mean ACTUAL PAYMENY..


The authorities say we did, not as much as they claimed we had to, but

1. Are you saying we shot it down on purpose?
2. How many Ukrainians died? Last time I checked, the passengers were not Ukrainian. Only the crew.
3. Are you comparing this to holding diplomats of a country in prison for 444 days?


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> The authorities say we did, not as much as they claimed we had to, but
> 
> 1. Are you saying we shot it down on purpose?
> 2. How many Ukrainians died? Last time I checked, the passengers were not Ukrainian. Only the crew.
> 3. Are you comparing this to holding diplomats of a country in prison for 444 days?


No but to a Ukranin he does not make those distinctions..he just say you guys shot down our plane now you pay..


----------



## aryobarzan

The ridiculous role of UN in today's world...two votes one day apart:

Ukrainians fighting Russian occupation = HEROS

Houhies fighting Saudi occupation = TERRORISTS

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## goorbe nare

aryobarzan said:


> The ridiculous role of UN in today's world...two votes one day apart:
> 
> Ukrainians fighting Russian occupation = HEROS
> 
> Houhies fighting Saudi occupation = TERRORISTS


They have the media under control, they can change people mind, even middle eastern themselves.
If you talk with average Iranian about the wars in Yemen Palestine Syria and Iraq, he will blame the victim countries for war and admire westerns for attacking them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Most of Iran's land is arid or mountainous and not really suitable for long term farming. One school of thought advocates that each country should focus exclusively on their strengths and simply trade with other nations for what they need. i mean Saudi Arabia produces 6 million barrels a day while Iran only produces something like 2.7 daily. If Iran simply doubled its crude output, the country would swimming in a healthy surplus and buying wheat or rice from say India wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Not to say that Iran shouldn't focus on other fields but realistically Iran is an energy superpower and has huge mining potential as well. Definitely money should be spent on educating farmers and investing in more advanced and sustainable farming methods. Maybe more water regulation is the answer in regards to farming ?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jordan a hardcore western ally ? Perhaps his people are sick and tired of the monarchy's corruption ? Ordinary Jordanians are struggling while the king leads an opulent lifestyle. He was featured in the Pandora report after all along with Aliyev. At the same time, being allied with the west is like a double edged sword, you never know when they will backstab you. Although the king of Jordan seems like a pretty loyal stooge. It would be a risk to get rid of him wouldn't it ?



1) Iran peak oil production in 1976 was 6.6M BPD.

With advancement in oil technology’s extraction tech and shale tech, Iran today if it had PROPER investment could likely be at 6M-10M BPD.

The reason most people don’t say that is because Iran would need 10 years+ of oil facility and drilling tech plus 100B+ in investments.

Just goes to show you how much WEALTH Iran missed out on. We are talking trillions of dollars add in a properly developed LNG and Gas industry and my god Iran would be a ENERGY SUPERGIANT.

If the establishment was smart, they would have struck a deal with Reagan (a popular Republican) and try to get as much ToT and investments for next 20-30 years that it could out of the US. Once it had Europe and the world dependent on its Energy Supergiant status it would be hard to be stopped with its other pursuits.

China did this path except with commercial manufacturing of consumer goods for the West.

2) I have some Jordanian friends. The economic situation is very bad. And people are no longer brainwashed to kiss the Kings feet. Islamists groups are spreading fast and Quds force has had operations to embed itself within the country covertly and overtly Iran has made economic overtures to the King but he is a Saudi pawn so he cannot accept. Jordan will be devoured by other countries when the King is ousted.

Likely will become a Muslim Brotherhood country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> I don't like Rouhani but draught and shortage of water is one of key factor in past 3 years ...
> 
> So we had to import so much wheats ( we are not food secure )
> 
> its sad that I can't find this kind of info in Iran official site but USA has these ...


no ,its not a factor t all , wasting 90% of country water resources on farming like people did it 7000 year ago is the real reason for that.


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> No but to a Ukranin he does not make those distinctions..he just say you guys shot down our plane now you pay..


Ukrainians don't give a **** about the airplane incident. After all, except for the crew, none of the passengers were Ukrainian. Don't whitewash xenophobia in Eastern Europe.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> If you had said this before the JCPOA, I would've agreed with you. But sadly we both saw how 4 rounds of UNSC sanctions on Iran finally convinced the leadership to negotiate over our nuclear program and accept the JCPOA.



The war in Yemen is not going to lead to severe sanctions or other threats by the UN Security Council against Iran. I doubt China and Russia are going to use Yemen-related UNSC resolutions to extract concessions from Iran. When they refrained from opposing their vetoes on Yemen, it's not Iran which they had on their minds. Of course the Iranian nuclear file is a different matter.



QWECXZ said:


> Again, before the Raeesi administration, I blamed the JCPOA on the Europhile liberals in the reformist camp. But recent events and the fact that as we speak, the National Security Council is busy studying the restoration of the JCPOA, shows that the JCPOA was in fact a decision made by the system and the UNSC resolutions were a big part of why they had to do it.



For almost two months now, nearly every meeting in Vienna has been portrayed by some western media as the "final concluding round" of talks. According to Mohammad Marandi, himself a member of the Iranian negotiating team, western news corporations went as far as publishing misinformation on the supposed terms of an upcoming agreement.

Whereas to this day, no understanding has been reached. And the reason is that Iran has been standing firm on its decision not to accept a return to the initial conditions of the JCPOA with its numerous flaws, and is demanding guarantees instead. Iran stands to come out on top this time around.

The way I see it, the JCPOA itself, while limiting certain aspects of Iran's peaceful civilian nuclear program - many on a temporary basis, potentially could produce some benefits for Iran as well, as long as it is not the liberals who will reap these benefits (and liberals are not in charge at the moment). The real danger of the JCPOA for Iran's geostrategic position and long-term security did not stem from the terms of the nuclear agreement per se, but from two incidental factors: one, the door it opened towards similar negotiations on Iran's missiles and regional alliances; two, the risk that Iran could end up getting fully integrated into the so-called "international community", read the western- and globalist-dominated world order, with a subsequent loss of political and cultural sovereignty resulting in definitive national and societal uprooting. But with revolutionaries / principlists in control, these risks will be averted.



QWECXZ said:


> در مورد رفتارهایی که با دانشجوهای ما در اوکراین شده، یک نکته بسیار جای گفتن داره
> 
> ما اومدیم به سفارت آمریکا حمله کردیم و بر خلاف تعهدات بین‌المللی خودمون کارمندها و دیپلمات‌های سفارت رو ۴۴۴ رو زندانی کردیم​



The US regime was violating international norms before, by turning its so-called "embassy" into an illegal spy central used among other things to:

- Overthrow an elected government in a CIA-orchestrated military coup in 1953.
- Interfere in Iranian domestic affairs, vassalize the Iranian state, directly assist the latter in persecuting dissidents.
- Infiltrate Iranian institutions, corrupt Iranian officials, civil servants and security personnel by buying their loyalty and services.
- Interfere in the internal affairs of other states of the region with the Tehran "embassy" serving as an main operational hub.

So in terms of respecting international regulations, Iranian students were essentially reacting to violations committed by the US "embassy", which used to trample upon Iran's sovereignty. And although the arrest of "embassy" personnel was sanctioned by state authorities later on - essentially because Washington and allies were refusing to hand over the shah, at the onset it remained a spontaneous action by students in the midst of revolutionary upheaval and turmoil.



QWECXZ said:


> حتی یک خبر درج نشد که آمریکایی‌ها از عمد دارن با ایرانی‌ها بد رفتاری می‌کنند و با ایرانی‌ها برخورد نژادپرستانه شده (البته شاید هم شده باشه)



There was, actually. Mass hysteria ensued in America, leading to more than one instance of Iranian residents being harassed and even physically assaulted during the 1980's. Naturally that's leaving aside the many millions of US citizens too uneducated to even know there's a country named Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

OldTwilight said:


> I don't like Rouhani but draught and shortage of water is one of key factor in past 3 years ...
> 
> So we had to import so much wheats ( we are not food secure )
> 
> its sad that I can't find this kind of info in Iran official site but USA has these ...



Agricultural self sufficiency is a matter of national security and should enjoy upmost priority. In addition, there can be no generalized and sustained industrial development in a country the size of Iran without a strong agricultural basis. Liberal fifth columnists seek to end agricultural production inside Iran, with the exception of a few GMO-infested crops of questionable healthiness. So they use water shortages as a pretext to push their agenda - even though these are a region-wide phenomenon that has not even spared the zionist regime, an entity historically praised by world powers for the performance of its agricultural sector. Likewise, liberals seek to make Iran a mono-sectorial exporter of crude oil and gas, shutting down almost every other industry it took such efforts to develop, under the baseless pretext of insufficient international competitivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Follow the money: how Russia will bypass western economic warfare*

*The US and EU are over-reaching on Russian sanctions. The end result could be the de-dollarization of the global economy and massive commodity shortages worldwide.*

By Pepe Escobar 
March 01 2022







So a congregation of NATO’s top brass ensconced in their echo chambers target the Russian Central Bank with sanctions and expect what? Cookies?

What they got instead was Russia’s deterrence forces bumped up to “a special regime of duty” – which means the Northern and Pacific fleets, the Long-Range Aviation Command, strategic bombers and the entire Russian nuclear apparatus on maximum alert.

One Pentagon general very quickly did the basic math on that, and mere minutes later, a Ukrainian delegation was dispatched to conduct negotiations with Russia in an undisclosed location in Gomel, Belarus.

Meanwhile, in the vassal realms, the German government was busy “setting limits to warmongers like Putin” – quite a rich undertaking considering that Berlin never set any such limits for western warmongers who bombed Yugoslavia, invaded Iraq, or destroyed Libya in complete violation of international law.

While openly proclaiming their desire to “stop the development of Russian industry,” damage its economy, and “ruin Russia” – echoing American edicts on Iraq, Iran, Syria, Libya, Cuba, Venezuela and others in the Global South – the Germans could not possibly recognize a new categorical imperative.

They were finally liberated from their WWII culpability complex by none other than Russian President Vladimir Putin. Germany is finally free to support and weaponize neo-Nazis out in the open all over again – now of the Ukrainian Azov battalion variety.

To get the hang of how these NATO sanctions will “ruin Russia,” I asked for the succinct analysis of one of the most competent economic minds on the planet, Michael Hudson, author, among others, of a revised edition of the must-read Super-Imperialism: The Economic Strategy of American Empire.

Hudson remarked how he is “simply numbed over the near-atomic escalation of the US.” On the confiscation of Russian foreign reserves and cut-off from SWIFT, the main point is “it will take some time for Russia to put in a new system, with China. The result will end dollarization for good, as countries threatened with ‘democracy’ or displaying diplomatic independence will be afraid to use US banks.”

This, Hudson says, leads us to “the great question: whether Europe and the Dollar Bloc can buy Russian raw materials – cobalt, palladium, etc, and whether China will join Russia in a minerals boycott.”

Hudson is adamant that “Russia’s Central Bank, of course, has foreign bank assets in order to intervene in exchange markets to defend its currency from fluctuations. The ruble has plunged. There will be new exchange rates. Yet it’s up to Russia to decide whether to sell its wheat to West Asia, that needs it; or to stop selling gas to Europe via Ukraine, now that the US can grab it.”

About the possible introduction of a new Russia-China payment system bypassing SWIFT, and combining the Russian SPFS (System for Transfer of Financial Messages) with the Chinese CIPS (Cross-Border Interbank Payment System), Hudson has no doubts “the Russian-China system will be implemented. The Global South will seek to join and at the same time keep SWIFT – moving their reserves into the new system.”

*I’m going to de-dollarize myself*

So the US itself, in another massive strategic blunder, will speed up de-dollarization. As the managing director of Bocom International Hong Hao told the _Global Times_, with energy trade between Europe and Russia de-dollarized, “that will be the beginning of the disintegration of dollar hegemony.”

It’s a refrain the US administration was quietly hearing last week from some of its own largest multinational banks, including notables like JPMorgan and Citigroup.

A Bloomberg article sums up their collective fears:


> “Booting Russia from the critical global system – which handles 42 million messages a day and serves as a lifeline to some of the world’s biggest financial institutions – could backfire, sending inflation higher, pushing Russia closer to China, and shielding financial transactions from scrutiny by the west. It might also encourage the development of a SWIFT alternative that could eventually damage the supremacy of the US dollar.”



Those with IQs over 50 in the European Union (EU) must have understood that Russia simply could not be totally excluded from SWIFT, but maybe only a few of its banks: after all, European traders depend on Russian energy.

From Moscow’s point of view, that’s a minor issue. A number of Russian banks are already connected to China’s CIPS system. For instance, if someone wants to buy Russian oil and gas with CIPS, payment must be in the Chinese yuan currency. CIPS is independent of SWIFT.

Additionally, Moscow already linked its SPFS payment system not only to China but also to India and member nations of the Eurasia Economic Union (EAEU). SPFS already links to approximately 400 banks.

With more Russian companies using SPFS and CIPS, even before they merge, and other maneuvers to bypass SWIFT, such as barter trade – largely used by sanctioned Iran – and agent banks, Russia could make up for at least 50 percent in trade losses.

The key fact is that the flight from the US-dominated western financial system is now irreversible across Eurasia – and that will proceed in tandem with the internationalization of the yuan.

*Russia has its own bag of tricks*

Meanwhile, we’re not even talking yet about Russian retaliation for these sanctions. Former President Dmitry Medvedev already gave a hint: everything, from exiting all nuclear arms deals with the US to freezing the assets of western companies in Russia, is on the table.

So what does the “Empire of Lies” want? (Putin terminology, on Monday’s meeting in Moscow to discuss the response to sanctions.)

In an essay published this morning, deliciously titled _America Defeats Germany for the Third Time in a Century: the MIC, OGAM and FIRE conquer NATO_, Michael Hudson makes a series of crucial points, starting with how “NATO has become Europe’s foreign policy-making body, even to the point of dominating domestic economic interests.”

He outlines the three oligarchies in control of US foreign policy:

First is the military-industrial complex, which Ray McGovern memorably coined as MICIMATT (military industrial Congressional intelligence media academia think tank).

Hudson defines their economy base as “monopoly rent, obtained above all from its arms sales to NATO, to West Asian oil exporters and to other countries with a balance-of-payments surplus.”

Second is the oil and gas sector, joined by mining (OGAM). Their aim is “to maximize the price of energy and raw materials so as to maximize natural resource rent. Monopolizing the Dollar Area’s oil market and isolating it from Russian oil and gas has been a major US priority for over a year now, as the Nord Stream 2 pipeline from Russia to Germany threatened to link the western European and Russian economies together.”

Third is the “symbiotic” Finance, Insurance and Real Estate (FIRE) sector, which Hudson defines as “the counterpart to Europe’s old post-feudal landed aristocracy living by land rents.”

As he describes these three rentier sectors that completely dominate post-industrial finance capitalism at the heart of the western system, Hudson notes how “Wall Street always has been closely merged with the oil and gas industry (namely, the Citigroup and Chase Manhattan banking conglomerates).”

Hudson shows how “the most pressing US strategic aim of NATO confrontation with Russia is soaring oil and gas prices. In addition to creating profits and stock market gains for US companies, higher energy prices will take much of the steam out of the German economy.”

He warns how food prices will rise “headed by wheat.” (Russia and Ukraine account for 25 percent of world wheat exports.) From a Global South perspective, that’s a disaster: “This will squeeze many West Asian and Global South food-deficient countries, worsening their balance of payments and threatening foreign debt defaults.”

As for blocking Russian raw materials exports, “this threatens to cause breaks in supply chains for key materials, including cobalt, palladium, nickel, aluminum.”

And that leads us, once again, to the heart of the matter: “The long-term dream of the US new Cold Warriors is to break up Russia, or at least to restore its managerial kleptocracy seeking to cash in their privatizations in western stock markets.”

That’s not going to happen. Hudson clearly sees how “the most enormous unintended consequence of US foreign policy has been to drive Russia and China together, along with Iran, Central Asia and countries along the Belt and Road initiative.”

*Let’s confiscate some technology*

Now compare all of the above with the perspective of a central European business tycoon with vast interests, east and west, and who treasures his discretion.

In an email exchange, the business tycoon posed serious questions about the Russian Central Bank support for its national currency, the ruble, “which according to US planning is being destroyed by the west through sanctions and currency wolf packs who are exposing themselves by selling rubles short.

There is really almost no amount of money that can beat the dollar manipulators against the ruble. A 20 percent interest rate will kill the Russian economy unnecessarily.”

The businessman argues that the chief effect of the rate hike “would be to support imports that should not be imported. The fall of the ruble is thus favorable to Russia in terms of self-sufficiency. As import prices rise, these goods should start to be produced domestically. I would just let the ruble fall to find its own level which will for a while be lower than natural forces would permit as the US will be driving it lower through sanctions and short selling manipulation in this form of economic war against Russia.”

But that seems to tell only part of the story. Arguably, the lethal weapon in Russia’s arsenal of responses has been identified by the head of the Center for Economic Research of the Institute of Globalization and Social Movements (IGSO), Vasily Koltashov: the key is to confiscate technology – as in Russia ceasing to recognize US rights to patents.

In what he qualifies as “liberating American intellectual property,” Koltashov calls for passing a Russian law on “friendly and unfriendly states. If a country turns out to be on the unfriendly list, then we can start copying its technologies in pharmaceuticals, industry, manufacturing, electronics, medicine. It can be anything – from simple details to chemical compositions.” This would require amendments to the Russian constitution.

Koltashov maintains that “one of the foundations of success of American industry was copying of foreign patents for inventions.” Now, Russia could use “China’s extensive know-how with its latest technological production processes for copying western products: the release of American intellectual property will cause damage to the United States to the amount of _$10 trillion_, only in the first stage. It will be a disaster for them.”

As it stands, the strategic stupidity of the EU beggars belief. China is ready to grab all Russian natural resources – with Europe left as a pitiful hostage of the oceans and of wild speculators. It looks like a total EU-Russia split is ahead – with little trade left and zero diplomacy.

Now listen to the sound of champagne popping all across the MICIMATT.









Follow the money: how Russia will bypass western economic warfare


The US and EU are over-reaching on Russian sanctions. The end result could be the de-dollarization of the global economy and massive commodity shortag




thecradle.co

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> The ridiculous role of UN in today's world...two votes one day apart:
> 
> Ukrainians fighting Russian occupation = HEROS
> 
> Houhies fighting Saudi occupation = TERRORISTS


Yes,the vicious blood thirsty base hypocrisy on display here is truly sickening beyond all belief.
Ultimately tho,displays of hypocrisy on this scale often tend to come with a high price of one sort or another,in this case the likely further eroding of the wests moral and political authority/credibility on the global stage.
The sad part is that this entire situation should`ve been both obvious and oh-so easily avoidable long before it came to pass,so long as the political will was there of course,but then one only needs to look at the middle east to see that the west has seemingly never learned the lesson of unintended consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499575681927327747
This is against international law and can be taken as a declaration of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Realistically most of Iran's terrain is arid and mountainous, not really suitable for agricultural production. Every nation has strengths and weaknesses. Iran's strength is the fact that it's an energy super power, with the 2nd largest reserves of natural gas and the 4th largest reserves of crude in the world. Iran also has massive potential in the mining industry which is largely untapped.

I'm not saying that Iran should give up on all other industries, but first and foremost, the government should focus on optimizing these industries. Iran produces 2.7 million barrels a day right now. Saudis produce 6 million. During the Shah era Iran produced 6 million barrels a day. Obviously the war in the 80's had a detrimental effect on production and even in the 90's some analysts were expecting Iran to run out of oil within 20 years.

However with now know that Iran has more than enough oil to last for decades and with the industrialized world starting to lean more towards renewables for the future, it makes sense for Iran to pump out as much oil as possible. Realistically focusing on the energy sector and mining, Iran could easily have a massive surplus. The country could be extremely wealthy.

With all that accumulated wealth, Iran could then invest in modernizing its farming sector, the automotive industry, science and technology sectors. Recently the sanctions on Iran have largely failed because pretty much every nation in the world needs fuel and raw materials. If this has proven anything its that energy and raw materials are largely sanction proof. More reason to for Iran to focus on these industries.

Comparing Iran to Israel is not a fair comparison. Israel is a tiny, coastal country, with a small population that receives billions from the US government in funding, grants, technology. Israel's land is extremely fertile since its adjacent to a large body of water. This makes their land very suitable for agriculture and with all the funding and technology they receive from the west, desalination plants easily provide adequate water for their tiny population.



SalarHaqq said:


> Agricultural self sufficiency is a matter of national security and should enjoy upmost priority. In addition, there can be no generalized and sustained industrial development in a country the size of Iran without a strong agricultural basis. Liberal fifth columnists seek to end agricultural production inside Iran, with the exception of a few GMO-infested crops of questionable healthiness. So they use water shortages as a pretext to push their agenda - even though these are a region-wide phenomenon that has not even spared the zionist regime, an entity historically praised by world powers for the performance of its agricultural sector. Likewise, liberals they seek to make Iran a mono-sectorial exporter of crude oil and gas, shutting down almost every other industry it took such efforts to develop, under the baseless pretext of insufficient international competitivity.


----------



## Hack-Hook

No being mountainous or arid don't by default exclude use of the land for agricultural work. It means more planning and harder work . It means newer techniques and way to transport water.
If we stop using flooding techniques and using trenches and open and dirt waterways to transport water that alone at least reduce 30% of our water use . Greenhouses instead of open fields that also not only reduce the amount of water needed but also increase the production by several fold and as a bonus it also reduce the need for pesticides and allow the farmer to have harvest in all year long



sha ah said:


> I'm not saying that Iran should give up on all other industries, but first and foremost, the government should focus on optimizing these industries. Iran produces 2.7 million barrels a day right now. Saudis produce 6 million. During the Shah era Iran produced 6 million barrels a day. Obviously the war had a detrimental effect on production and even in the 90's some analysts were expecting


Produce more oil for what ? To export more crude for foreigners to make money of it and use those money against us . We screaming that we must not export crude oil and minerals and you say we must export more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Food security is important and I'm not saying that Iran should not produce all of its own food. However farmers carelessly using outdated farming methods is having a devastating effect on Iran's environment. Iran's agricultural sector needs to be modernized, however this will take time and money. 

Now the question is, where will the money come from ? Like I said, the world is slowly but surely leaning towards renewables. There is no reason for Iran not to pump out as much oil as possible right now.

The alternative is for Iran to wait until oil becomes worthless and there's no more demand. I'm not sure what the point of that would be considering the fact that Iran currently has enough oil reserves to last for the next 100 years. 

If Iran were to double its oil production from where it is today and also begin distributing natural gas and invest in the mining sector, not only would the nation become extremely wealthy, but imagine all the employment opportunities. 

Iran could then invest the funds acquired from the energy/mining sector and easily boost several other industries in the country, including agriculture, science and technology, automotive industry, education sector and much more. 




Hack-Hook said:


> No being mountainous or arid don't by default exclude use of the land for agricultural work. It means more planning and harder work . It means newer techniques and way to transport water.
> If we stop using flooding techniques and using trenches and open and dirt waterways to transport water that alone at least reduce 30% of our water use . Greenhouses instead of open fields that also not only reduce the amount of water needed but also increase the production by several fold and as a bonus it also reduce the need for pesticides and allow the farmer to have harvest in all year long
> 
> 
> Produce more oil for what ? To export more crude for foreigners to make money of it and use those money against us . We screaming that we must not export crude oil and minerals and you say we must export more.


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine nuclear plant: Russia in control after shelling


Authorities say the facility - the largest plant in Europe - is safe and radiation levels are normal.



www.bbc.com





Russians took over yet another nuclear plant in Ukraine after it was shelled. No nuclear weapons for Ukraine and no power either. This nuclear plant produces 25% of Ukraine's power. It's basically game over for Zelensky.


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine war: UK families told to turn down heating to hurt Russia


Families in Britain should turn down their heating by a degree to cut down Western reliance on Russian gas, the International Energy Agency has proposed in a ten-point plan.




www.dailymail.co.uk





UK families told to turn down heat by 1C to cut reliance on Russian gas

LOL the west is going mad with hysteria. Targeting Russian opera singers, footballers, entertainers, Russian Paralympic, disabled athletes not allowed to take part in the Olympics. 

Even wealthy Russians who don't even live in Russia anymore are being targeted for being Russian. They call them oligarchs but why don't they refer to American billionaires as oligarchs ?

Anyways Russia and Iran are the 2nd and 5th largest oil exporters respectively. At the moment $2 a liter for gasoline is not uncommon in the west and this is only the beginning. 

The price of natural gas has also reached an all time high. In the UK, the price of household heating has gone up four fold. The price of bread, meat is also set to increase since Russia and Ukraine produce 30% of the worlds wheat. 

Globally inflation is set to increase and this will have a detrimental effect on the global economy, which is just trying to recover after the Covid pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499688976583737348

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499528637913182209

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499771262670983173
If true, Russian Air Force is much weaker then we could have ever imagined.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499713304616488966
Russia’s drone FLIR tech seems to be outdated compared to US/Israel and even Iran. 

Quality of feed/sharpness of image/magnification/sensors/etc all point to older tech on one of their major drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499831157503967235
TOR-M2 protecting convoy.....Russians do something right......then have an air defense vehicle lead a convoy while being defenseless against anti tank weapons.....then Russians do something stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

I am speechless. It's heartbreaking


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> If true, Russian Air Force is much weaker then we could have ever imagined.


No way to verify this, much like the IL-76's they claimed were downed.

I believe Ukrainian air defenses are still active, but I am in doubt their air-to-air capabilities are "strong" at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> No way to verify this, much like the IL-76's they claimed were downed.
> 
> I believe Ukrainian air defenses are still active, but I am in doubt their air-to-air capabilities are "strong" at all.



2 SU-25’s and a helicopter were downed today(last 24 hours). Photo and video evidence of both is available. In 10 years Hamas/Syria/HZ have not been able to down 1 Israeli jet. The closet they came was that F-16 damaged by Syrian air defenses.

And I have counted at least maybe up to 5 TOR-M2/Pantsir being captured by Ukraine or Ukraine civilians.

If NATO has stockpile of ammo these could be quickly brought up to be used against Russia.


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499771262670983173
> If true, Russian Air Force is much weaker then we could have ever imagined.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499713304616488966
> Russia’s drone FLIR tech seems to be outdated compared to US/Israel and even Iran.
> 
> Quality of feed/sharpness of image/magnification/sensors/etc all point to older tech on one of their major drones.


Thats just what I was thinking too,the quality of the images is surprisingly poor.
The other thing thats somewhat surprising is that the "guided munition" actually appears to be nothing more than an atgm like the kornet adapted for air launch,rather than a dedicated hellfire type air launched atgm such as the vikhr or ataka.


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> Thats just what I was thinking too,the quality of the images is surprisingly poor.
> The other thing thats somewhat surprising is that the "guided munition" actually appears to be nothing more than an atgm like the kornet adapted for air launch,rather than a dedicated hellfire type air launched atgm such as the vikhr or ataka.



This is not surprising, watching tens (maybe over hundred drone strikes and air strikes by fighter jets) in Syria you saw Russian accuracy was quite bad. Missed direct hits on major convoys missed direct major hits on gatherings of troops. Meanwhile Azeribajian and Ukraine have hit the heart of the target.

Also the US will drop a bomb and the entire area lights up with a massive explosion from the bomb impact. Russia would drop bombs and they would be relatively mute. Points to not a lot of PGM.

Another area they are behind is in targeting pod where US and Israel lead the way in that tech, Russia is behind.

*Based on what I have seen, Iran‘s use of UAVs, mass production, variety, and versatility points to Iran being 10+ years ahead of Russia in drone integration and tech.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

It's outdated but it got the job done. Have the Russians even mass produced drones or are these prototypes being used ? How is it that Iran can its hands on better equipment than Russia ? Yes it seems the Russians have some work to do when it comes to their drones. 

From what I've heard, so far the Russians have been reluctant to commit a large part of their air power to the war in Ukraine. Despite what you hear on the mainstream media, only 300 civilians have died in Ukraine. Compare that to the 13,000 Russian Ukrainians killed in the Donbas in the last 7 years before the war.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499771262670983173
> If true, Russian Air Force is much weaker then we could have ever imagined.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499713304616488966
> Russia’s drone FLIR tech seems to be outdated compared to US/Israel and even Iran.
> 
> Quality of feed/sharpness of image/magnification/sensors/etc all point to older tech on one of their major drones.


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499771262670983173
> If true, Russian Air Force is much weaker then we could have ever imagined.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499713304616488966
> Russia’s drone FLIR tech seems to be outdated compared to US/Israel and even Iran.
> 
> Quality of feed/sharpness of image/magnification/sensors/etc all point to older tech on one of their major drones.


They are very behind in drone tech. I don't remember they seriously design and built their own drone until I think the last few years recently until they bought or built some. They did introduce the the Okhotnik and then made some improvements on it. But I think it's still a prototype.


----------



## sha ah

Realistically there could be a column moving ahead of this column. For all we know there could also be helicopters and jets providing air support. The system likely has a friend or foe identification system.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499831157503967235
> TOR-M2 protecting convoy.....Russians do something right......then have an air defense vehicle lead a convoy while being defenseless against anti tank weapons.....then Russians do something stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

A sidewinder type missile would have been preferable but even a MANPAD mounted on this drone is more than enough to take down a Bayraktar which has no counter measures against it. 



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499771262670983173
> If true, Russian Air Force is much weaker then we could have ever imagined.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499713304616488966
> Russia’s drone FLIR tech seems to be outdated compared to US/Israel and even Iran.
> 
> Quality of feed/sharpness of image/magnification/sensors/etc all point to older tech on one of their major drones.


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> This is not surprising, watching tens (maybe over hundred drone strikes and air strikes by fighter jets) in Syria you saw Russian accuracy was quite bad. Missed direct hits on major convoys missed direct major hits on gatherings of troops. Meanwhile Azeribajian and Ukraine have hit the heart of the target.
> 
> Also the US will drop a bomb and the entire area lights up with a massive explosion from the bomb impact. Russia would drop bombs and they would be relatively mute. Points to not a lot of PGM.
> 
> Another area they are behind is in targeting pod where US and Israel lead the way in that tech, Russia is behind.
> 
> *Based on what I have seen, Iran‘s use of UAVs, mass production, variety, and versatility points to Iran being 10+ years ahead of Russia in drone integration and tech.*



Yeah.... this is something else to watch. 

It has totally revealed to the world just how badly trained, armed and commanded certain aspects of the Russian military are. These helicopter/jet downing clips and torching of parked AD systems as well the countless abandonment of vehicles and equipment is simply hard-to-watch. 

If a country like Iran which has managed to push its way (tooth and nail) into one of the worlds leading developers of drone and missile technology, can clearly out-shine the Russian Federation in this field. Then clearly we have viewed Russia in the wrong light thus far. And this isn't too explicitly make fun of the Russian Federation. We are all dumbfounded essentially.

If it were Iran, all of Ukraine's skies would be absolutely littered with drones of all makes and types. And precision ballistic missile and cruise missile strikes alongside long-range artillery would be going on for weeks on end with no stop. Thousands would have already been expended (with many more left over) if IRGC were to have lead the operation yet with Russia, only hundreds were employed thus far. 

That FLIR/ATFLIR/TARGETING POD cam looked weird and you correctly explained. It looks old doesn't it? Idk whether or not that UI is indicative of lesser capabilities to Iranian or Western contemporaries but so far it seems to be a mixed bag as far as battlefield effectiveness goes.



sha ah said:


> A sidewinder type missile would have been preferable but even a MANPAD mounted on this drone is more than enough to take down a Bayraktar which has no counter measures against it.



Ukrainian forces have literal thousands of manpads to use against Russia with constant shipments coming in as well. They're gonna lose so many more air-borne assets as the conflicts eventually morphs into an insurgency.


----------



## sha ah

The Ukrainians have support from NATO which is no joke. Not just one developed nation but more than a dozen are supplying Ukraine with weapons, intelligence, training, etc

Morale is also important and the Ukrainians seem to be determined to resist. However I'm guessing that after Mariupol and Kharkiv are taken, their morale will begin to crack.

Of course it's easy to criticize the Russian operation but already they have almost cut off Ukraine completely from the Black Sea. Odessa is the only port city which hasn't been surrounded yet, although at this point, it's just a matter of time.

Honestly, I've personally given up looking at evidence online, especially from western sources. There have been countless instances where destroyed Ukrainian equipment has been passed off as destroyed Russian equipment. I've seen this on so many occasions that I can't even keep track anymore.

Remember the two IL-76 planes ? It was a lie. Remember the ghost of Kiev ? A fabrication, they used DCS footage. What about the heart wrenching footage of that armored vehicle crushing a car ? That was actually a Ukrainian armored vehicle.

At the same time, as much as the Ukrainians are trying their best to release footage that will help their cause, the Russians have been almost mute in this regard. I mean at this point the Russians have launched hundreds of missiles and conducted countless airstrikes.

The Russians have destroyed hundreds of targets but you barely see any footage being released from their side. I'm guessing it's because the Russians don't want to infuriate the Ukrainian populace anymore than they already have, but who knows.

Something else to keep in mind is that military analysts who don't hold any bias or grudge towards the Russians have noted that the Russians seem to be trying to avoid civilian casualties as much as possible. So far only 300 civilians have died and with the number of airstrikes, explosions and gains made so far, it's really minimal.

No matter which side you choose to believe, the number of Russian military casualties is higher than the number of civilians killed and that speaks for itself. At the same time the Russians are waging war on not one or two but multiple fronts, which is a very difficult task no matter how you want to look at it.


As far as MANPADS are concerned, it's going to force Russian fighter jets to fly high. Unfortunately flying high will give away their positions to Ukrainian SAM systems. At this point they have destroyed most of the Ukrainian airforce and air defense assets but there are still some scattered remnants here and there.

The Russians would have been better off deploying more drones to the battlefield but I don't think that they currently have as many as they would like in their inventory. China and even Iran are far ahead of Russia when it comes to developing and adding drones to their arsenal. 

In Iran's case it's really a matter of necessity, whereas in the case of Russia their over reliance on their traditional airforce assets have made them complacent and slow to act in this field.

I'm not sure if this conflict is going to morph into an insurgency since the Russian goal seems to be to force the Ukrainians to the negotiating table in order to make them accept terms. 

The Ukrainians are still determined now but we'll have to wait and see how they feel after Kharkiv and Mariupol fall. Even Zelensky seems to be cracking under pressure. In a recent speech he lashed out at NATO in an overtly angry tone. We're going to have to wait and see.



Blue In Green said:


> Yeah.... this is something else to watch.
> 
> It has totally revealed to the world just how badly trained, armed and commanded certain aspects of the Russian military are. These helicopter/jet downing clips and torching of parked AD systems as well the countless abandonment of vehicles and equipment is simply hard-to-watch.
> 
> If a country like Iran which has managed to push its way (tooth and nail) into one of the worlds leading developers of drone and missile technology, can clearly out-shine the Russian Federation in this field. Then clearly we have viewed Russia in the wrong light thus far. And this isn't too explicitly make fun of the Russian Federation. We are all dumbfounded essentially.
> 
> If it were Iran, all of Ukraine's skies would be absolutely littered with drones of all makes and types. And precision ballistic missile and cruise missile strikes alongside long-range artillery would be going on for weeks on end with no stop. Thousands would have already been expended (with many more left over) if IRGC were to have lead the operation yet with Russia, only hundreds were employed thus far.
> 
> That FLIR/ATFLIR/TARGETING POD cam looked weird and you correctly explained. It looks old doesn't it? Idk whether or not that UI is indicative of lesser capabilities to Iranian or Western contemporaries but so far it seems to be a mixed bag as far as battlefield effectiveness goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian forces have literal thousands of manpads to use against Russia with constant shipments coming in as well. They're gonna lose so many more air-borne assets as the conflicts eventually morphs into an insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499952733121564674


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

Wow, a lot of propaganda here, lack of information, many here plays the role of mass media. Many lies against the Russians and yet they move a lot on the ground. A lot of falsity, photos and video rigged against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500134424368848899
Russian Air Force losses piling up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500038056736432130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500147181055098890

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

*According to Ukraine*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500050462011179011

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## sha ah

Russia has lost 1000 soldiers a day ? Where is the evidence for this. I call BS on this. Ukrainians are obviously exaggerating.



TheImmortal said:


> *According to Ukraine*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500050462011179011



The evidence for these claims in the last 24-48 hrs is really lackluster. All together they likely shot down a fraction of that. Also Ukrainians continue to claim any destroyed Ukrainian equipment as being Russian.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500134424368848899
> Russian Air Force losses piling up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500038056736432130



Likely some of the Ukrainian assets that were shot down are being claimed as being Russian. No doubt Russia is taking losses but nowhere on the scale that Ukrainian sources are claiming. It's a smart propaganda move by Ukrainians though, taking advantage of the fact that they mostly share the same equipment as Russian forces.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500147181055098890



Pretty decent and impartial analysis of the war thus far.

Basically there is a reason why Zelensky yesterday lashed out at NATO, calling NATO useless and pathetic. Despite staunch resistance, Ukraine's major cities are mostly surrounded. Imagine having no power, no water, while running low on food and even ammunition.

Handing out guns like candy may have been a huge mistake as the crime rate seems to have spiked in Kiev. As desperation sets in, people may very well begin to turn on each other for rations and supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

Sineva said:


> Thats just what I was thinking too,the quality of the images is surprisingly poor.
> The other thing thats somewhat surprising is that the "guided munition" actually appears to be nothing more than an atgm like the kornet adapted for air launch,rather than a dedicated hellfire type air launched atgm such as the vikhr or ataka.


Far more likely an advanced spacefaring nation is not in the business of divulging its tech. Very unlike the US that advertises its stuff to its detriment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

In a bunker taken by the Chechen National Guard and where the Ukrainian nationalists were hunted, foreign currencies were found in the cicr crates (International Committee of the Red Cross).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Supposedly now the Americans are even considering sending fighters from Syria to Ukraine. We will have to wait and see if this one pans out.



Mr Iran Eye said:


> In a bunker taken by the Chechen National Guard and where the Ukrainian nationalists were hunted, foreign currencies were found in the cicr crates (International Committee of the Red Cross).


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> *According to Ukraine*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500050462011179011


come on, you knew how accurate that data is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500134424368848899
> Russian Air Force losses piling up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500038056736432130



Oryx is a paid page. Nothing against your news but I am against Oryx since it gets paid for promotions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Russia has lost 1000 soldiers a day ? Where is the evidence for this. I call BS on this. Ukrainians are obviously exaggerating.
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence for these claims in the last 24-48 hrs is really lackluster. All together they likely shot down a fraction of that. Also Ukrainians continue to claim any destroyed Ukrainian equipment as being Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> Likely some of the Ukrainian assets that were shot down are being claimed as being Russian. No doubt Russia is taking losses but nowhere on the scale that Ukrainian sources are claiming. It's a smart propaganda move by Ukrainians though, taking advantage of the fact that they mostly share the same equipment as Russian forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent and impartial analysis of the war thus far.
> 
> Basically there is a reason why Zelensky yesterday lashed out at NATO, calling NATO useless and pathetic. Despite staunch resistance, Ukraine's major cities are mostly surrounded. Imagine having no power, no water, while running low on food and even ammunition.
> 
> Handing out guns like candy may have been a huge mistake as the crime rate seems to have spiked in Kiev. As desperation sets in, people may very well begin to turn on each other for rations and supplies.



1) losses can mean casualties which mean dead *and* wounded. If it’s casualties then number seems to be somewhat accurate. If we are talking dead then I would imagine 3000 on low end and 5000 on high end.

2) 80% of the claims downing in last 24 hours have video backing including pictures of captured pilot. So “lackluster” evidence is false. Anyone with decent OSINT sources can see the footage. Cant spoon fed all the news going on.





Shawnee said:


> Oryx is a paid page. Nothing against your news but I am against Oryx since it gets paid for promotions.



If they post news that is accurate I will post it. He is non-biased posts both Ukrainian and Russian losses. Where as Alphe x and ELINT Zionist only post Ukrainian positive news. Nonetheless I still use them as well to post news as long as it’s news:

Very few Russian sources left on Twitter. Many got banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Pro-Russian map of control







Pro-West Russian map of control


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500248411576090626

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Pro-Russian map of control
> 
> View attachment 821155
> 
> 
> Pro-West Russian map of control
> 
> View attachment 821156


The pro-russia map seems very much generous.
If it is true, it looks good for them, but Kharkiv is not surrounded and neither is Sumy, but they are probably working on surrounding them.
Resistance in stiff in Kharkiv, and that is a good indication of what to expect from Kiev if not more.

I'd give it a few more days until Kiev is in some serious trouble on the map. If no peace deal is signed, Kiev will be burned.

Might even better to allow Kiev to remain open for more time, allow more fighters to flood in, including foreign fighters, that want to defend the city like some sort of symbolic Stalingrad. and then lock the place up and trapping them in. 
Most of the resistance against Russia is held up in Kiev, Cherniv, Kharkiv, Sumy and the entire South east front + Spec ops. There is little manpower deployed west of the Dnipyr, preventing an escape to fight another day is important to Russia I think.


----------



## Stryker1982

Southfront map. (probably one of the most accurate and verifiable maps)






At a high price, these gains can be reverse or at least halted. And in many places they are halted.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Southfront map. (probably one of the most accurate and verifiable maps)
> 
> View attachment 821183
> 
> 
> At a high price, these gains can be reverse or at least halted. And in many places they are halted.



In a war of attrition, Russia will win. After all Ukraine isnt producing more UAVs, tanks, and most important air defense systems.

As these get eliminated they won’t be replaced. Once the skies fall to Russia, gains will be rapid.

Right now the threat of medium and long range system is forcing Russian fighters and helicopters to fly within Manpad range.

Also lack of Russian PGM and lower quality targeting pods tech means Russian fighters have to fly lower and closer to the target. This was always an Achilles heel, it just never was exposed in Syria. 

Russian helicopters and UAV I’m not sure what PGM munitions they have, but it seems they are behind even Iran in this field. 

Very shocking and very disappointing. Not sure what all of those petro dollars went to upgrade in the Russian military all these years. They lack tech that now is standard across the world let alone leading tech.

I mean even Houthis and Hezbollah have better/more quantity UAVs than Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

Stryker1982 said:


> The pro-russia map seems very much generous.
> If it is true, it looks good for them, but Kharkiv is not surrounded and neither is Sumy, but they are probably working on surrounding them.
> Resistance in stiff in Kharkiv, and that is a good indication of what to expect from Kiev if not more.
> 
> I'd give it a few more days until Kiev is in some serious trouble on the map. If no peace deal is signed, Kiev will be burned.
> 
> Might even better to allow Kiev to remain open for more time, allow more fighters to flood in, including foreign fighters, that want to defend the city like some sort of symbolic Stalingrad. and then lock the place up and trapping them in.
> Most of the resistance against Russia is held up in Kiev, Cherniv, Kharkiv, Sumy and the entire South east front + Spec ops. There is little manpower deployed west of the Dnipyr, preventing an escape to fight another day is important to Russia I think.


Actually the Russians are in more trouble than believe with the bridges blown and the weather and their logistics problem just sitting there stuck and waiting, so Kiev is not in trouble as thought in the North west side, just have to focus on the eastern side.



TheImmortal said:


> Very shocking and very disappointing. Not sure what all of those petro dollars went to upgrade in the Russian military all these years. They lack tech that now is standard across the world let alone leading tech.
> 
> I mean even Houthis and Hezbollah have better/more quantity UAVs than Russia


It went into the pockets of Putin and his cronies. Where do you think a President with a salary have such a nice yacht?


----------



## sha ah

One of the issues is that the Russians are fighting on multiple fronts. Not one or two or even three, but half a dozen or more. If it were me I would increase missile strikes, drone strikes and bombing runs and try to focus on one objective at a time. You can tell the Ukrainians are getting desperate by the way they're pleading and begging for a no fly zone, Zelensky even going as far as to insult NATO. 

Anyways I would continue bombing runs, artillery, MLRS strikes, work on slowly surrounding Kiev, Kharkiv, Sumy, etc. I would continue bombing Odesa but avoid opening up another front in the south west, just bomb them mercilessly while focusing on Mariupol which is completely surrounded.

I would bomb the sh#t out of Mariupol. Target not only their weapons and militants but also their food supplies, cut off their power, water, starve them out. bomb anything that moves. Give them the option of allowing civilians to leave through humanitarian corridors. After that I would launch a massive offensive on Mariupol with paratroopers, amphibious marines and armored columns from the army and send in the Donbas militants in there as well as the Chechens. 

Once Mariupol falls it will be a major blow to the morale of the Ukrainians. The next focus after that should be to launch a multi pronged offensive from the north and south to envelope the Ukrainian forces facing the Donbas. That will be another major blow to the Ukrainians. After that forcus on Odesa, Kharkiv, by then Kiev should also be surrounded and begin starving them out. 

One thing the Russians should really focus on is preventing the flow of weapons into Ukraine from the west, including Poland. The Russians are claiming to have recently destroyed a warehoue which was storing weapons from NATO in the city of Zhytomyr. According to the Russians, they have destroyed 2000 infrastructure targets in Ukraine since the start of the war. Obviously surrounding cities is one of the best ways to prevent the flow of weapons but they also need to focus on disrupting or destroying the NATO supply line into Ukraine.



Stryker1982 said:


> Southfront map. (probably one of the most accurate and verifiable maps)
> 
> View attachment 821183
> 
> 
> At a high price, these gains can be reverse or at least halted. And in many places they are halted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I don't know. I've taken a good look at some of the evidence of downed Russian planes and in many cases you see a burning wreck in a field from afar with a caption "Russian SU-30 shot down" no close ups, in many cases no insignia or way to verify who the equipment belonged to or what it even is.

In many cases, destroyed tanks turn out to be Ukrainian, destroyed TOR SAMs are shown but they have no Russian insignia, no Z or V and Ukraine also operates 100 of these, so how do we know if they're Ukrainian ?

Obviously Russia is taking losses, but realistically a large portion of the evidence provided is insufficient or can't be verified. Much of the evidence is coming from bias sources who outright refuse to post any evidence of Ukrainian equipment being captured or destroyed. Even Liveuamap is run by Ukrainians and Oryx is extremely anti Russian so you can't trust his posts.

I'm not buying that Russia as lost 10,000 soldiers. Even underneath that post it says "to be verified" and they're claiming 1000 armored vehicles ? What is this the battle of the bulge ? I mean Ukrainians are even posting their own destroyed equipment and claiming it as Russian, so they're going out of their way to post anything and everything they come across. So where are the 1000 destroyed armored vehicles ? If you say 200 I would believe it but they're obviously exaggerating.



TheImmortal said:


> 1) losses can mean casualties which mean dead *and* wounded. If it’s casualties then number seems to be somewhat accurate. If we are talking dead then I would imagine 3000 on low end and 5000 on high end.
> 
> 2) 80% of the claims downing in last 24 hours have video backing including pictures of captured pilot. So “lackluster” evidence is false. Anyone with decent OSINT sources can see the footage. Cant spoon fed all the news going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they post news that is accurate I will post it. He is non-biased posts both Ukrainian and Russian losses. Where as Alphe x and ELINT Zionist only post Ukrainian positive news. Nonetheless I still use them as well to post news as long as it’s news:
> 
> Very few Russian sources left on Twitter. Many got banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I bet the pro Ukrainian sources won't be mentioning this. Tanks and 4500 tons of ammunition + other weapons left behind by retreating Ukrainian forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500496923245088774

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500451496692957185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500252320591978497
Just goes to show you how messed up US geopolitics is, yesterday’s villain becomes today’s ally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Unspoken US deterrence method is a full blown attack on Venezuela or use the leverage to attract Maduru. 

The oil giant can balance Russian oil well.


----------



## sha ah

As far as Venezuela is concerned it's obvious why. Russia is the worlds 2nd largest crude exporter. Iran is number 5. Venezuela has the worlds largest reserves of crude, mostly heavy crude (tar sands) but still. Right now petrol prices are at an all time high with no end in sight. It's become plainly obvious for the US that they cannot sanction Russia, Iran and Venezuela all at the same time, hence the negotiations with Venezuela and the renewed efforts to revive the JCPOA. 

The US seems to be focusing now the big fish, Russia and China. With the recent Russian threat of sending missiles to Venezuela and Cuba, the US might very well try to pluck Venezuela and others away from the Russian orbit. The Americans are realizing that if all of the nations which they have sanctioned, end up working together, not to mention nations like India which are neutral, those nations can easily turn into a new work order.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500496923245088774
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500451496692957185
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500252320591978497
> Just goes to show you how messed up US geopolitics is, yesterday’s villain becomes today’s ally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500502915357847556

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500458919742820356


----------



## sha ah

This is what I've been saying all along. Zelensky is not only a puppet but a madman. Asking for NATO to impose a no flyzone is basically the equivalent of WW3. He's a lunatic. Now Russia has seized documents which prove that the Zelensky government were actually developing chemical weapons. I can't blame Russia for doing what they did.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500350719639101441

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> As far as Venezuela is concerned it's obvious why. Russia is the worlds 2nd largest crude exporter. Iran is number 5. Venezuela has the worlds largest reserves of crude, mostly heavy crude (tar sands) but still. Right now petrol prices are at an all time high with no end in sight. It's become plainly obvious for the US that they cannot sanction Russia, Iran and Venezuela all at the same time, hence the negotiations with Venezuela and the renewed efforts to revive the JCPOA.
> 
> The US seems to be focusing now the big fish, Russia and China. With the recent Russian threat of sending missiles to Venezuela and Cuba, the US might very well try to pluck Venezuela and others away from the Russian orbit. The Americans are realizing that if all of the nations which they have sanctioned, end up working together, not to mention nations like India which are neutral, those nations can easily turn into a new work order.



US is trying to turn Venezuela and (to a much lesser extent) Iran into “Italy” of axis powers circa WW2 and swing them to “ally” side.

The big issue is - oil prices. This outreach is worth next to nothing once oil prices settle back down to the $70-$80 a barrel range.

Thus thankfully reformist are not in control or they would try to seize this opportunity to reach detente with US (at whatever cost).

Keep in mind detente with US will ALWAYS be short term (just like how US violated JCPOA they would violate detente once Iran does something they don’t like). US uses carrot of detente to trap you in its behavior modification scheme where not changing unwanted behaviors leads to the stick again (sanctions).

Without a non-aggression pact between Iran and Israel, true detente with US cannot be reached as long as Zionists are under the sword of the axis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

I don't see prices going back down anytime soon. Actually many analysts are expecting prices to rise much higher but who knows. The price of crude has almost doubled from $70 a barrel, which is a huge benefit to Iran. This situation with Russia has actually created lots of opportunities for Iran. 

Right now the situation is looking bleak for Iran. Basically half of the population is living below the poverty line, inflation is very high, unemployment is high and Iran is about to become a long term gasoline importer. If Iran's leadership don't take full advantage of the current situation then they're imbeciles.



TheImmortal said:


> US is trying to turn Venezuela and (to a much lesser extent) Iran into “Italy” of axis powers circa WW2 and swing them to “ally” side.
> 
> The big issue is - oil prices. This outreach is worth next to nothing once oil prices settle back down to the $70-$80 a barrel range.
> 
> Thus thankfully reformist are not in control or they would try to seize this opportunity to reach detente with US (at whatever cost).
> 
> Keep in mind detente with US will ALWAYS be short term (just like how US violated JCPOA they would violate detente once Iran does something they don’t like). US uses carrot of detente to trap you in its behavior modification scheme where not changing unwanted behaviors leads to the stick again (sanctions).
> 
> Without a non-aggression pact between Iran and Israel, true detente with US cannot be reached as long as Zionists are under the sword of the axis.


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

Putin states that "Ukraine may cease to exist if they continue to do what they are doing"


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Iran is about to become a long term gasoline importer. If Iran's leadership don't take full advantage of the current situation then they're imbeciles.



JCPOA will do nothing to aid this.

Iran has zero LNG infrastructure. Has terrible oil infrastructure (oil production was double underneath Shah and that was with much less oil fields found and cruder tech), and refinery infrastructure is lacking.

Iran needs over 100B+ in investment. Only guys who can provide that type of Investment alongside the NEEDED TECH are oil giants like Total, Shell, Exxon, etc.

Those guys aren’t coming to Iran and risking their assets if JCPOA gets ripped up in 2-3 years.

Also remember a lot of the currency depreciation is due to Iran’s own mismanagement. The currency was 3-4 toman when JCPOA was signed. Now it’s 27-29 toman.

Without major economic reform and a big corruption crackdown, Iran will just be a junkie living off of high oil revenue like it was during Ahmadinejad era. Eventually oil will come back down to a more reasonable long term sustainable price. And yet Iran will have nothing to show for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

The troops of Commander Madjidov (forces of the Republic of Chechnya in Ukraine), are preparing for the Battle of Kiev and promise a dark spell to Neo-Nazis


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500614539854979075
How long till Hezbollah and Quds deploy to Ukraine


----------



## SalarHaqq

Senegal stops Ukraine’s ‘illegal’ recruitment of its citizens to fight Russia​ 






March 04 17:20 2022 by Jesupemi Are

*Senegal has condemned a call by Ukraine’s embassy for Senegalese volunteers to join its fight against Russia.*

The West African country said it learned of a Facebook post by the embassy of Ukraine in Dakar, appealing to foreign citizens for help.

Senegal’s foreign ministry said Yurii Pyvovarov, ambassador of Ukraine to Senegal, was subsequently invited to verify the publication — and he confirmed that 36 volunteers were already registered.

“In view of the seriousness of such facts, the Ministry officially notified, on behalf of the Government of the Republic of Senegal, a note verbale of protest strongly condemning this practice which constitutes a flagrant violation of the Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations, in particular with regard to the obligation to respect the laws and regulations of the receiving State,” the foreign ministry said in a *statement* issued on Thursday.

“Consequently, the Ministry urged the Embassy to immediately withdraw the above-mentioned appeal and cease, without delay, any procedure for enlisting persons of Senegalese or foreign nationality, from Senegalese territory.

“Failing this, the Department reserves the right to make any decision that the situation calls for. The Ministry would like to point out that the recruitment of volunteers, mercenaries or foreign fighters on Senegalese territory is illegal and punishable by the penalties provided for by law.”

In response, the Ukrainian embassy *announced* that it had stopped registration for volunteers in Senegal.

Meanwhile, some Nigerians have shown interest in travelling to Ukraine to fight Russian forces.

Ukraine’s embassy in Nigeria had however said the volunteers *must provide* $1,000 for tickets and visas.









Senegal stops Ukraine's 'illegal' recruitment of its citizens to fight Russia


Senegal has condemned a call by Ukraine’s embassy for Senegalese volunteers to join its fight against Russia. The West African country said it learned of a Facebook post by the




www.thecable.ng

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500611483759255555

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Over a span of just 20 days following a presidential decree, the administration of Ebrahim Raisi solves the issue of illegal appropriations of coastal land adjacent to the Caspian Sea (restored to 100%) and Persian Gulf (restored to 90%), as well as along river banks. An army of bulldozers was set in motion, demolishing walls and other structures constructed too close to the waters.

This is what we call swift, decisive action in the public interest. Another major success for President Raisi early on during first term at the helm of the executive branch. Astonishing display of political will, well calibrated use of authority, sense of responsibility towards people and nation, as well as an ability to mobilize the necessary organizational skills and technical means to implement urgent policies with full force, at a time when the enemy is desperately and unavailingly trying every trick to bring Iran to it knees.

Five related videos can be watched at the link below.

_____

۱۹:۰۷ ۱۴۰۰-۱۱-۳۰​ پایان ضرب‌الاجل ۲۰ روزه رئیسی/ 100 درصد سواحل شمال و 90 درصد سواحل جنوب به نفع مردم آزاد شد​* 
 مهلت 20 روزه رئیس جمهور به دستگاه‌های اجرایی برای آزادسازی سواحل به پایان رسید و و براساس آمار اعلام شده 100 درصد سواحل شمالی و 90 درصد سواحل جنوبی آزاد شده است.*​





*خبرگزاری فارس، سردبیری استان‌ها:* کشور ما هفت استان دارد که همسایه دیوار به دیوار دریا هستند و استان‌های ساحلی محسوب می‌شوند. این هفت استان در مجموع، ۵۸۰۰‌کیلومتر خط ساحلی دارند که ۸۹۰ کیلومترآن متعلق به شمال و ۴۹۱۰ کیلومترش متعلق به جنوب است.

تصرف حریم ساحل و ساخت‌و‌سازهای غیرمجاز در این محدوده در طی دهه‌های گذشته موجب شد تا مردم به تدریج از سواحل محروم شوند و انبوه ویلاها و سازه‌ها حصاری بین مردم و دریا ایجاد کند. در بین ویلاهایی که در حریم ساحل ساخته شده اند هم مالکت شخصی و هم مالکیت متعلق به برخی نهادهای دولتی دیده می‌شود.

اولین بار ۸ بهمن ماه و در سفر سیدابراهیم رئیسی به استان گیلان بود که بحث آزادسازی سواحل ‏بر سر زبان‌ها افتاد: ‏‏«دستگاه های اداری باید بیش از دیگران خود را موظف به رعایت قوانین بدانند و برای ایجاد و احداث ‏بنا باید مقید به قانون باشند، وقتی آنها مجری قانون باشند مردم هم رعایت می کنند.» ‏

آیت الله رئیسی گفت: «ساحل حریمی دارد و طبیعتا در جهت احداث بنا باید رعایت شود و ‏جاهایی که رعایت نکردند باید رعایت کنند لذا اگر دستگاهی مانع استفاده و آزادسازی سواحل برای ‏مردم شوند باید قانون را رعایت کنند و اجرای این موضوع در شورای اداری هم مطرح شد و صرفا ‏برای گیلان نیست و شامل مازندران هم می شود و ساحل برای همه هست.‏»

رئیس جمهور بلافاصله بعد از بازگشت از گیلان ‏به دستگاه های دولتی 20 روز مهلت داد تا بدون استثنا به آزادسازی مناطق ساحلی تصرف شده تا مرز قانونی ‏حداقل ۶۰ متر از ساحل اقدام کنند.





*عکس| دستور رئیس جمهور مبنی بر آزادسازی سواحل*

آزادسازی سواحل و پیگری های مسؤولان دولتی برای به نتیجه رسیدن این موضوع باعث شد بخش زیادی از سواحل شمالی کشور آزاد شوند. در پی دستور رئیس جمهور و اقدام نهادهای اجرایی در آزادسازری سواحل دریا، نهادهای نظامی و دفاعی کشور هم با این اقدام همراه شدند و در همین راستا روز گذشته ستادکل نیروهای مسلح اعلام کرد که کلیه اماکن تابعه سازمان‌ها و یگان های نیروهای مسلح در سواحل شمالی کشور به میزان ۶۰ متر از اماکن غیر عملیاتی در سواحل دریای خزر که جنبه غیر نظامی و تفریحی دارند، عقب نشینی کردند.

مرکز ارتباطات و تبلیغات دفاعی ستادکل نیروهای مسلح در همین باره تاکید کرد: پیرو تدبیر ریاست جمهوری اسلامی ایران و به تبع آن دستور رئیس ستادکل نیروهای مسلح مبنی بر عقب نشینی یگان های تابعه نیروهای مسلح از اماکن غیرعملیاتی در سواحل دریای خزر، تیم بازرسی استقرار یافته در مناطق مذکور پس از نظارت و بررسی های میدانی به عمل آمده، در اطلاعیه ای اعلام کرد: کلیه اماکن تابعه سازمان ها و یگان های نیروهای مسلح در سواحل شمالی کشور با هماهنگی استانداری های گیلان، مازندران و گلستان تا تاریخ ۱۴۰۰/۱۱/۲۷ بر اساس ضوابط تعیین شده به میزان ۶۰ متر از اماکن غیر عملیاتی در سواحل دریای خزر که جنبه غیر نظامی و تفریحی دارند، عقب نشینی کردند.

* ۱۰۰ درصد از سواحل شمالی و ۹۰ درصد از سواحل جنوبی آزاد شد*

طبق گفته میرحامد اختری مدیرکل منابع طبیعی و آبخیزداری گیلان، یک روز مانده به پایان مهلت قانونی رئیس جمهور تمامی سواحل گیلان که در اختیار دستگاه دولتی بود، آزادسازی کامل شدند
.
حسینی پور استان مازندران می گوید: از اولین روز دستورات رئیس جمهور با تمامی دستگاه های اجرایی و نظامی انجام شد که بعد از گذشت ۲۰ روز تمامی سواحل (صد در صد) که ۱۹ کیلومتر در اختیار وزارت اطلاعات بود، آزاد شد.

حال با آزادسازی تصرفات دستگاه های دولتی در استان های شمالی، نوبت اجرای طرح های گردشگری و تسهیل در سهولت مردم از سواحل رسیده است، ضمن آنکه با توجه به نگرانی تصرف مجدد سواحل، بحث آزادسازی از طریق تصاویر‌ماهواره ای باید رصد و پایش شود تا این امر رخ ندهد.

به گفته حسینی پور، با آزادسازی سواحل برای مرحله بعدی اجرای این کار مبنی بر زیباسازی آماده می شویم که طرح های متعددی در این راستا مطرح شده است.

مهدی دوستی استاندار هرمزگان نیز با اشاره تحقق ۱۰۰درصدی دستور رییس جمهور مبنی بر آزادسازی سواحل و رعایت حریم ۶۰متری دریا، اظهار کرد: با آزادسازی ۵۴هزار مترمربع از اراضی ساحلی در محدوده منطقه ویژه اقتصادی خلیج فارس در روزهای اخیر، حریم ۶۰متری ساحل در اختیار دستگاه های دولتی هرمزگان به‌طور کامل رفع تصرف و آزادسازی شد.

در استان همدان طبق دستورالعمل وزارت نیرو مبنی بر رفع تصرف حرایم رودخانه‌ها، کار آزادسازی در همدان نیز آغاز شده و طبق اولویت‌بندی انجام می‌شود، در حال حاضر آزادسازی دو کیلومتر از حریم رودخانه آبشینه انجام شده، کار در رودخانه چشمه‌قصابان در حال انجام است و به زودی حریم رودخانه گنجنامه نیز آزاد خواهد شد.





*عکس| آزادسازی حریم «آبشینه» در همدان*

همچنین یکی از مناطقی که در بحث آزادسازی مورد توجه جدی قرار گرفته است حریم رودخانه کرج در محور کرج به چالوس است. در این محدوده تعداد زیادی رستوران و ویلا در حریم آب ساخته شده بود که مانع از دسترسی عموم مردم به رودخانه بود. همچنین در این مسیر ۱۹ دستگاه حاکمیتی اقدام به ساخت و ساز کرده اند که تا به امروز ۱۰ دستگاه از جمله قوه قضاییه، محیط زیست، وزارت نیرو، کمیته امداد امام خمینی (ره)، وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی، بنیاد شهید و امور ایثارگران، وزارت راه و شهرسازی و وزارت کشور و چند دستگاه حاکمیتی دیگر نسبت به آزاد سازی حریم رودخانه اقدام کرده‌اند.





*عکس | آزادسازی سواحل جنوب *

حسین فاضلی هریکندی رئیس کل دادگستری البرز در خصوص آخرین اقدامات انجام شده در راستای آزادسازی حریم رودخانه کرج بیان کرد: با توجه به تاکیدات رئیس دستگاه قضا برای زمانبندی در اجرای کار آزاد سازی اراضی ملی و طبیعی، کمیته تخصصی آزاد و حریم رودخانه کرج برای آزادسازی حریم رودخانه کرج تشکیل شد.

فاضلی هریکندی با بیان اینکه مقرر شده است کار تخریب ساخت و ساز‌ها در حاشیه رودخانه کرج از ساختمان‌های متعلق به دستگاه‌های دولتی و نظامی آغاز شود، گفت: دستگاه‌هایی که در حاشیه رودخانه کرج اقدام به ساخت و ساز کرده بودند، شناسایی شده اند که در اولین اقدام ساختمان متعلق به قوه قضاییه تخریب شد.

با توجه به اینکه پدیده ساحل‌خواری و محروم کردن مردم از مواهب طبیعی در سال‌های گذشته به شدت رواج یافته بود قطعا اقدام دولت سیزدهم در برخورد با ساخت‌و‌سازهای غیر مجاز در حریم سواحل و رودخانه‌ها یکی از اقدامات ماندگار این دولت خواهد بود اما باید نظارت ها را تداوم بخشید تا در آینده و با گذر زمان باز هم پای سوء استفاده کنندگان به حاشیه سواحل و رودخانه‌ها باز نشود









خبرگزاری فارس - پایان ضرب‌الاجل ۲۰ روزه رئیسی/ 100 درصد سواحل شمال و 90 درصد سواحل جنوب به نفع مردم آزاد شد


مهلت 20 روزه رئیس جمهور به دستگاه‌های اجرایی برای آزادسازی سواحل به پایان رسید و و براساس آمار اعلام شده 100 درصد سواحل شمالی و 90 درصد سواحل جنوبی آزاد شده است.



www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I'm pretty sure that Iran can increase output, all they need is investment, not necessarily western tech. The real issue in Iran is over consumption. The average Iranian uses twice as much gasoline as the average German. Iran is about to become a gasoline importer. I'm not sure what the solution is, perhaps price increases or even rationing for a while. Recently in Canada there was rationing because of a shortage. Anyways if the Germans and Europeans want to pay an arm and a leg for crude and natural gas that's up to them.




TheImmortal said:


> JCPOA will do nothing to aid this.
> 
> Iran has zero LNG infrastructure. Has terrible oil infrastructure (oil production was double underneath Shah and that was with much less oil fields found and cruder tech), and refinery infrastructure is lacking.
> 
> Iran needs over 100B+ in investment. Only guys who can provide that type of Investment alongside the NEEDED TECH are oil giants like Total, Shell, Exxon, etc.
> 
> Those guys aren’t coming to Iran and risking their assets if JCPOA gets ripped up in 2-3 years.
> 
> Also remember a lot of the currency depreciation is due to Iran’s own mismanagement. The currency was 3-4 toman when JCPOA was signed. Now it’s 27-29 toman.
> 
> Without major economic reform and a big corruption crackdown, Iran will just be a junkie living off of high oil revenue like it was during Ahmadinejad era. Eventually oil will come back down to a more reasonable long term sustainable price. And yet Iran will have nothing to show f



Zelensky is going to turn Ukraine into the next Syia. I wouldn't be surprised if Erdogan sends his radical fighters into Ukraine. I wonder how radical Islamist fighters are going to get along with freaking neo Nazi battalions. You really can't make this up anymore. 

Putin has warned that "Ukraine will cease to exist if they continue to do what they're doing" Zelensky, if he had a brain, would have agreed to the Minsk agreements. I can't believe how stubborn this guy is. He's subsequently losing more and more territory but refusing to come to terms with reality.



SalarHaqq said:


> Senegal stops Ukraine’s ‘illegal’ recruitment of its citizens to fight Russia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 04 17:20 2022 by Jesupemi Are
> 
> *Senegal has condemned a call by Ukraine’s embassy for Senegalese volunteers to join its fight against Russia.*
> 
> The West African country said it learned of a Facebook post by the embassy of Ukraine in Dakar, appealing to foreign citizens for help.
> 
> Senegal’s foreign ministry said Yurii Pyvovarov, ambassador of Ukraine to Senegal, was subsequently invited to verify the publication — and he confirmed that 36 volunteers were already registered.
> 
> “In view of the seriousness of such facts, the Ministry officially notified, on behalf of the Government of the Republic of Senegal, a note verbale of protest strongly condemning this practice which constitutes a flagrant violation of the Vienna Convention on Diplomatic Relations, in particular with regard to the obligation to respect the laws and regulations of the receiving State,” the foreign ministry said in a *statement* issued on Thursday.
> 
> “Consequently, the Ministry urged the Embassy to immediately withdraw the above-mentioned appeal and cease, without delay, any procedure for enlisting persons of Senegalese or foreign nationality, from Senegalese territory.
> 
> “Failing this, the Department reserves the right to make any decision that the situation calls for. The Ministry would like to point out that the recruitment of volunteers, mercenaries or foreign fighters on Senegalese territory is illegal and punishable by the penalties provided for by law.”
> 
> In response, the Ukrainian embassy *announced* that it had stopped registration for volunteers in Senegal.
> 
> Meanwhile, some Nigerians have shown interest in travelling to Ukraine to fight Russian forces.
> 
> Ukraine’s embassy in Nigeria had however said the volunteers *must provide* $1,000 for tickets and visas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senegal stops Ukraine's 'illegal' recruitment of its citizens to fight Russia
> 
> 
> Senegal has condemned a call by Ukraine’s embassy for Senegalese volunteers to join its fight against Russia. The West African country said it learned of a Facebook post by the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecable.ng


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> I'm pretty sure that Iran can increase output, all they need is investment, not necessarily western tech. The real issue in Iran is over consumption. The average Iranian uses twice as much gasoline as the average German. Iran is about to become a gasoline importer. I'm not sure what the solution is, perhaps price increases or even rationing for a while. Recently in Canada there was rationing because of a shortage. Anyways if the Germans and Europeans want to pay an arm and a leg for crude and natural gas that's up to them.


Indeed you`re quite right.One of the biggest problems is the very cheap subsidized fuel,and the resulting smuggling of cheap iranian petrol to neighboring countries like pakistan that it encourages.
One solution to this would be to redirect fuel subsidies away from petrol and instead towards alternative fuels like lpg and cng as these are much,much harder to smuggle and in addition are much less nastier when it comes to air pollution.
One way that this could be done would be by mandating that all cars over a certain age,as well as newer ones that fail to meet basic fuel efficiency and emissions standards,would have to be converted to alternative fuels,for which the government could provide a subsidy to cover the conversion costs.
Both reducing demand and making more efficient use of existing production capabilities makes a hell of a lot more sense in the short to medium term than building yet more refineries.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I'm pretty sure that Iran can increase output, all they need is investment, not necessarily western tech. The real issue in Iran is over consumption. The average Iranian uses twice as much gasoline as the average German. Iran is about to become a gasoline importer. I'm not sure what the solution is, perhaps price increases or even rationing for a while. Recently in Canada there was rationing because of a shortage. Anyways if the Germans and Europeans want to pay an arm and a leg for crude and natural gas that's up to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelensky is going to turn Ukraine into the next Syia. I wouldn't be surprised if Erdogan sends his radical fighters into Ukraine. I wonder how radical Islamist fighters are going to get along with freaking neo Nazi battalions. You really can't make this up anymore.
> 
> Putin has warned that "Ukraine will cease to exist if they continue to do what they're doing" Zelensky, if he had a brain, would have agreed to the Minsk agreements. I can't believe how stubborn this guy is. He's subsequently losing more and more territory but refusing to come to terms with reality.





Sineva said:


> Indeed you`re quite right.One of the biggest problems is the very cheap subsidized fuel,and the resulting smuggling of cheap iranian petrol to neighboring countries like pakistan that it encourages.
> One solution to this would be to redirect fuel subsidies away from petrol and instead towards alternative fuels like lpg and cng as these are much,much harder to smuggle and in addition are much less nastier when it comes to air pollution.
> One way that this could be done would be by mandating that all cars over a certain age,as well as newer ones that fail to meet basic fuel efficiency and emissions standards,would have to be converted to alternative fuels,for which the government could provide a subsidy to cover the conversion costs.
> Both reducing demand and making more efficient use of existing production capabilities makes a hell of a lot more sense in the short to medium term than building yet more refineries.



The issue is Russian and Chinese oil investment firms either don’t have the capital or don’t have the high end oil tech.

Even Russian imports western tech for its arctic drilling. I am not quite sure status of Chinese tech so I won’t speak to that. But past Chinese investments in energy in Iran have been disastrous.

As for increasing gas prices, we saw what small increases did in Iran and Kazakhstan. Massive protests and almost unraveling governments as CIA assets are activated to cause color revolutions. Very risky for Iran.

Rationing has already been going on and does little. You have to realize German cars get excellent gas mileage, most of Iran’s cars are 1970’s and 1980’s copies of French cars. What is the average mileage of a Peugeot copy car or pride that Iran produces?


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500716858818891777


----------



## sha ah

Iran has been under western sanctions for decades now but regardless is currently the 5th largest oil exporter in the world. Iran is self sufficient in this field and even exported technology to Venezuela which has helped them get back on their feet. 

Extracting crude oil and producing gasoline is not the most difficult or sophisticated technology out there. Iran just needs more investment in order to expand operations. Sure it would be nice to get the most cutting edge technology from the west but right now the issue in Iran is over consumption.

To combat this Iran could increase petrol prices slightly, not double overnight or anything drastic. More like 10% increase at the most. One thing that should be noted is that although the price increases last time caused major protests, fuel consumption went way down. Rationing and creating awareness can also bring down consumption.

German cars do get excellent gas mileage but aren't most Iranian cars economy cars, like all those Peugeot cars built under license or IKCO Saman, Soren models for example which are used as taxis ? You see alot of them on the road and I don't think they consume that much. I know someone who drives a Benz and actually they consume alot of fuel, since they are luxury cars.

I honestly don't remember that many cars from the 70's or 80's on the road in Iran. It seems to me that in Iran there are lots of cars from the late 90's, early 2000s and beyond, but again they tend to be economy cars. The newer cars produced by Iranian automakers, as far as I know they're up to EURO 5 emission standards so they don't consume too much fuel.

I honestly don't think the issue in Iran is that the cars consume more fuel. It's a proven fact that when fuel, electricity, heating or water are extremely cheap, people will always over consume and become completely careless. 

Yes its definitely a tremendous challenge. The Iranian government needs to invest in the energy industry and power generation but at the same time they have to figure out a way to bring consumption down. Investing in more public transit and hybrid / electric cars is another potential solution.

Also how have past Chinese investments in Iran's energy sector been disastrous ? Chinese firms charge alot less than western counterparts and as long as there's quality control then it's fine. I know that several Chinese industrial sites in Iran have a combination of Chinese and Iranian workers working side by side. This is contrary to many western firms who only bring in their own workers from abroad. You see alot of this in the Arab kingdoms in the gulf.



TheImmortal said:


> The issue is Russian and Chinese oil investment firms either don’t have the capital or don’t have the high end oil tech.
> 
> Even Russian imports western tech for its arctic drilling. I am not quite sure status of Chinese tech so I won’t speak to that. But past Chinese investments in energy in Iran have been disastrous.
> 
> As for increasing gas prices, we saw what small increases did in Iran and Kazakhstan. Massive protests and almost unraveling governments as CIA assets are activated to cause color revolutions. Very risky for Iran.
> 
> Rationing has already been going on and does little. You have to realize German cars get excellent gas mileage, most of Iran’s cars are 1970’s and 1980’s copies of French cars. What is the average mileage of a Peugeot copy car or pride that Iran produces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

With help from Iran, Venezuela doubles oil production despite U.S. sanctions​


https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/venezuela/article257560628.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Another Lie By Zelenskiy: “Civilian Airport” In “Peaceful Vinnytsia” Turned Out To Be Ukrainian Military Air Base​








UPDATED. Another Lie By Zelenskiy: "Civilian Airport" In "Peaceful Vinnytsia" Turned Out To Be Ukrainian Military Air Base (Photos)


UPDATE: The Ministry of Defense of the Russian Federation confirmed that on March 6, a high-precision long-range weapon destroyed the...




southfront.org


----------



## sha ah

A ton of Ukrainian tanks, ammunition, weapons have been captured in the last few days. This is another base abandoned by Ukrainian forces recently. It seems that Ukrainians are transitioning to guerilla warfare tactics. The Russians however are using a very effective method against the Ukrainians by effectively surrounding their cities, evacuating civilians and then bombing and starving out the remaining fighters.






So according to the Pentagon, Russia has fired 600 missiles into Ukraine since the start of the conflict. That is honestly not a significant number. The Americans would have likely fired 500-1000 in the first week. Even military experts have pointed out that the Russians were initially very tame against the Ukrainians.

Recently however the Russians have stepped up their efforts but regardless they continually attempt to evacuate civilians before they storm cities. The Americans never did that in Iraq as far as I recall. They simply went in and annihilated anything that moved. The Russians are much more civilized and humanitarian compared to the American military. Yes the Russians can be ruthless, but only when they have to be.

So far 1.7 million refugees have fled Ukraine into Europe going west. Since the start of the civil war in 2014, atleast 2 million ethnic Russian refugees have fled east into Russia as well. As fighting rages on the numbers continue to increase.

Russia is warning that Ukraine is planning to launch a nuclear provocation by targeting nuclear plants under Russian control .

Recently Ukrainian security forces killed one of the negotiators who had been involved in negotiations with Russia, accusing him of being a treason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran storing fuel for future export as energy crisis looms over Europe: Official​
ByIFP Editorial Staff
March 6, 2022







> Iran is storing fuel for future export ahead of expected hikes in energy prices as a result of the Russia-Ukraine conflict, an Iranian official says.


Jalil Salari, the CEO of National Iranian Oil Refining and Distribution Company, made the announcement on Sunday, explaining that the firm has developed some additional export capacity but is currently focused on ensuring fuel storage, besides meeting domestic demand.
“Given the predictions of a hike in fuel prices, our interest is in and focus is on currently storing fuel and postponing exports to the future,” Salari said.
He said Iran had exported three shipments of diesel fuel to Asian countries last month.
Europe is facing a potential energy crisis amid war in Ukraine. Russia launched a military offensive against Ukraine on February 24 over concerns about NATO’s expansion toward Russian borders.
Europe, a major importer of Russian energy, has been scrambling to decrease its energy dependence on Russia over the offensive, which Western countries have described as unprovoked, and unless alternative suppliers are found, the continent risks plunging into a major energy crisis.
Gas prices have already hit record highs in the days since the Russian offensive began, disrupting energy markets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Iran has been under western sanctions for decades now but regardless is currently the 5th largest oil exporter in the world. Iran is self sufficient in this field and even exported technology to Venezuela which has helped them get back on their feet.
> 
> Extracting crude oil and producing gasoline is not the most difficult or sophisticated technology out there. Iran just needs more investment in order to expand operations. Sure it would be nice to get the most cutting edge technology from the west but right now the issue in Iran is over consumption.
> 
> To combat this Iran could increase petrol prices slightly, not double overnight or anything drastic. More like 10% increase at the most. One thing that should be noted is that although the price increases last time caused major protests, fuel consumption went way down. Rationing and creating awareness can also bring down consumption.
> 
> German cars do get excellent gas mileage but aren't most Iranian cars economy cars, like all those Peugeot cars built under license or IKCO Saman, Soren models for example which are used as taxis ? You see alot of them on the road and I don't think they consume that much. I know someone who drives a Benz and actually they consume alot of fuel, since they are luxury cars.
> 
> I honestly don't remember that many cars from the 70's or 80's on the road in Iran. It seems to me that in Iran there are lots of cars from the late 90's, early 2000s and beyond, but again they tend to be economy cars. The newer cars produced by Iranian automakers, as far as I know they're up to EURO 5 emission standards so they don't consume too much fuel.
> 
> I honestly don't think the issue in Iran is that the cars consume more fuel. It's a proven fact that when fuel, electricity, heating or water are extremely cheap, people will always over consume and become completely careless.
> 
> Yes its definitely a tremendous challenge. The Iranian government needs to invest in the energy industry and power generation but at the same time they have to figure out a way to bring consumption down. Investing in more public transit and hybrid / electric cars is another potential solution.
> 
> Also how have past Chinese investments in Iran's energy sector been disastrous ? Chinese firms charge alot less than western counterparts and as long as there's quality control then it's fine. I know that several Chinese industrial sites in Iran have a combination of Chinese and Iranian workers working side by side. This is contrary to many western firms who only bring in their own workers from abroad. You see alot of this in the Arab kingdoms in the gulf.



1) this is 1990/2000’s car?










Some of these cars don’t have basic safety features and basic modern tech like power steering!

This is what caused gasoline problem (alongside peykan). At one point you could buy a pride for 15,000 toman! Families had up to 3 cars! In what developing country does this happen?

2) you confuse Iran keeping its oil out going with = self sufficiency or optimal production. That couldn’t be further from the truth. A lot of these oil fields are from years ago.

Let me give you an example, Iran’s oil tech does gas flare burn off instead of gas recapture technology. Which means Iran literally burns of millions of dollars in natural gas that comes up with its oil instead of a recapture system that modern tech employs.

Iran has SIGNIFICANT shale oil deposits, but it does not have the tech (nor the investment) to drill those areas (fraking).

3) Chinese BIG investments in energy usually never went anywhere. Much like Chabahar port and India they ended up dragging their feet over and over because of sanctions. Then tried to get better deals because they knew they were the only firms that could invest in Iran given political climate. Chinese firms have been kicked off projects and replaced with IRGC backed companies.

Let’s see if this so called 25 year deal brings any major investment to Iran’s aging energy infrastructure.

4) You don’t become a net gasoline importer if your “self sufficient” in tech. You just don’t.

Look at Iran’s natural gas industry vs Qatar’s. Iran is 2nd in world in proven natural gas yet has such a low production and most of its production is CONSUMED BY ITSELF.

The amount of mismanagement in Iran’s energy sector is just simply astounding. Terrible and treasonous don’t even begin to explain it.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> In a war of attrition, Russia will win. After all Ukraine isnt producing more UAVs, tanks, and most important air defense systems.
> 
> As these get eliminated they won’t be replaced. Once the skies fall to Russia, gains will be rapid.


Can't say you should rely on this too much.

NATO nations are dumping weapons in the thousands.

Run out of MANPADS? Here's some more, run out of javelins? Heres more. Need German anti-tank, heres a couple thousand.
They will replace anything the Ukrainians needs. Russia losses on this front as its inventory depletes faster than production.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500732822612590592

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Can't say you should rely on this too much.
> 
> NATO nations are dumping weapons in the thousands.
> 
> Run out of MANPADS? Here's some more, run out of javelins? Heres more. Need German anti-tank, heres a couple thousand.
> They will replace anything the Ukrainians needs. Russia losses on this front as its inventory depletes faster than production.



Air defense systems, tanks, APCs, Fighter jets, UAVs, helicopters won’t be replenished.

Manpads and Javelins won’t change the reality on the ground once frontlines start breaking. 
Syria fought against the same weapons with 1/10 the weapons that Russia has. Only reason it didn’t take the whole country was because US and NATO joined the war. Not going to happen here.

Once Sumy, Kharkiv and Mariupol fall the Russians will advance very rapidly. They are already on 3 sides of Kiev.

I’d give it maybe to end of March till most of East Ukraine has fallen and till end of April for battle for Kiev to start/fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500732822612590592



You are comparing a king across many countries to a puppet who has no economy... The King of Turkey, North Syria, Northern Iraq, Libya and Azerbaijan to this warlord whos not even ruler of his own country..

There is no economy in Syria sort of to speak off..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243228612909830144

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> You are comparing a king across many countries to a puppet who has no economy... The King of Turkey, North Syria, Northern Iraq, Libya and Azerbaijan to this warlord whos not even ruler of his own country..



You tell yourself whatever delusions you want.

I have both visited and lived in Turkey many times throughout my life.

LIRA/USD was 2 in 2015....3-3.5 in 2017...and now 14.5

Great “King” you have.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

TheImmortal said:


> You tell yourself whatever delusions you want.
> 
> I have both visited and lived in Turkey many times throughout my life.
> 
> LIRA/USD was 2 in 2015....3-3.5 in 2017...and now 14.5
> 
> Great “King” you have.



Well that is better then 42k Iran Rial for 1 USD.. But atleast congrats to Iran it has a functioning economy but the same can't be said for Balkanized partitioned Syria.

But aside for my trolling I actully do enjoy your posts.

Your takes on Ukraine aren't that different perhaps we are two brothers from different angles but intially see things same


----------



## TheImmortal

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Well that is better then 42k Iran Rial to for 1 USD.. But atleast congrats to Iran it has a functioning economy but the same can't be said for Balkanized partitioned Syria.
> 
> But aside for my trolling I actully do enjoy your posts.
> 
> Your takes on Ukraine aren't that different perhaps we are two brothers from different angles but intial see things same



I enjoy Turkey. Many family members can speak it fluently and Persian Turkic as well.

I do not agree with Erdogan, I’m sure he is better than a western stooge. But his arrogance is hurting a country that I really do like visting. Great memories of Turkey in the 90’s, great period of time living in Istanbul.

As for Syria, it unfortunately fell to western designs much like Ukraine did. It was offered to abandon Iran in exchange for “relations”
With the West, but Ghaddafi will tell you how much those promises are worth.

The West excels at destroying countries that try to stand up to it (Turkey, Syria, Yemen, Lebanon, Iran). In case of Iran and Turkey, this is done via their favorite tool of economic warfare. Russia is now caught in that web as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

TheImmortal said:


> In case of Iran and Turkey, this is done via their favorite tool of economic warfare. Russia is now caught in that web as well.



Washtington is caught up in a nasty international game of thrones and at times bumping heads with allies and foes alike this could eventually hurt them in the long run.

The Americans are thinking Russia will be occupied in Europe after they finish Ukraine. Imho Russia should finish Ukraine followed by Finland and then together with Russia, China and North Korea go directly thru the Alaska channel go right inside the den of the snake, Take them out inside their homes and bring the fight right to them where they don't expect it in a 1 million years.

The Americans are to comfortable they are not expecting an invasion into mainland North America perhaps that is why they must carry it out instead of charging at Romania, Poland or Germany etc etc open the front in the most unexpected place which is at the heart of America herself.

And Land one morning on the shores of California and from Alaska and the Arctic they won't even be expecting this which could play into their favors alot hence there will be the element of surprise.

In My honest opinion they could sooner or later reach the point where they become to much insufferable and have to be removed from the world picture and would serve humanity right. This is what they truly want in Moscow and Beijing the feeling is mutual in both capitals


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500860369924984836

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500855878051840006

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal




----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Air defense systems, tanks, APCs, Fighter jets, UAVs, helicopters won’t be replenished.
> 
> Manpads and Javelins won’t change the reality on the ground once frontlines start breaking.
> Syria fought against the same weapons with 1/10 the weapons that Russia has. Only reason it didn’t take the whole country was because US and NATO joined the war. Not going to happen here.
> 
> Once Sumy, Kharkiv and Mariupol fall the Russians will advance very rapidly. They are already on 3 sides of Kiev.
> 
> I’d give it maybe to end of March till most of East Ukraine has fallen and till end of April for battle for Kiev to start/fall.


Fair enough, but this is quite a punishment/cost that Russia has to endure to take Ukraine with these weapons so proliferated. Too many vehicle losses in so far.
Russia in some ways is fortunate not to see Ukraine with donated tanks, UAVs, and AD batteries from neighbouring countries.


----------



## drmeson

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> You are comparing a king across many countries to a puppet who has no economy... The King of Turkey, North Syria, Northern Iraq, Libya and Azerbaijan to this warlord whos not even ruler of his own country..



Erdogan the Georgian is not the king of us Azeris. We Azeri tribals traditionally have been bitter enemies of Turkish dynasties because they thought they owned us, we are literally the only ethnic group in the world that has delivered crushing defeats to Ottoman Turkish even at their prime. That is the reason the Ottomans could not move an inch into the Iranic plateau despite colonizing Arabs, Egyptians, Balkans. Any honorable patriotic Azeri from Republic or Iran would not tolerate hearing that Erdogan or any Turkish is our king. We had our own kings who ruled from the western side of Pakistan to Eastern Anatolia. Pakistanis need to learn history.





Drawing of the capture of Tabriz and the parading before Shah Abbas I of the severed heads of Ottoman soldiers by Qizilbash Turks of Saffavid Dynasty. Drawn by a European traveller, 1603.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

drmeson said:


> the Georgian



You aren't that Azeri.. You are inside Iran but I am referring to the sovereign azeri. The Azeris of Iran needs first sovereignty in order to speak on behalf of Azerbaijan or Azeris as whole.. Comeback when you do that besides Azerbaijan is a great country and I consider myself as supporter of the azeri people and their aspirations

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## drmeson

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Well that is better then 42k Iran Rial for 1 USD.. But atleast congrats to Iran it has a functioning economy



You do realize that we have a nominal GDP of 1.1 trillion USD? 2nd highest in the Islamic world and higher than KSA. Sanctions are temporary political games, we have extremely high potential as a nation, both politically and economically. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> You aren't that Azeri.. You are inside Iran but I am referring to the sovereign azeri. The Azeris of Iran needs first sovereignty in order to speak on behalf of Azerbaijan or Azeris as whole.. Comeback when you do that besides Azerbaijan is a great country and I consider myself as supporter of the azeri people and their aspirations



You need to learn first before saying faulty things.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qizilbash

Why would we want a separate nation when we literally are the creators of a wealthy nation called Iran ? I am a qizilbash Azeri Turkoman, the nation that you know as Iran now is our product not Persians or Kurds. Persians had mighty cross-continental empires stretching from North India to Libya at their peak .... but Iran of now is a creation of us Turkomans. We created this Turko-Iranic country and imposed Shia faith (our own product) and then blocked Ottomans and Russians from entering Iran for centuries. The Republic of Azerbaijan that you know now was taken by Czar Russia from us by war not too long ago. They did not leave or wanted to. Russians divided us and failed. Even today 90+ % of them are qizilbash shias and quite radical ethnonationals. Genetically or culturally speaking, there is literally no difference between an Iranian Azeri or Republic one just like there is least difference between Iranian border region Kurd or one from Turkey. My Turkoman tribe branches live inside Republic Azerbaijan and Turkey as well. We are called Afshars, the tribe of Nader Shah the Great. At our peak we owned everyone. Iran is lucky to have got the royal lineages of Azeris. The Current supreme leader Khamenei is a Bayat Turk, Current chief of the military is an Afshar Turk. Dig deep into the Azerbaijani military and you will same tribal affiliations.

Anyways, this is the map of the Afshar Turkoman empire at its peak. We beat the Ottomans, Mughals, Russians, Indians simultaneously. 






One day we Turkomans will take over entire region ... Sorry Persians, move aside (j/k this is a chill thread)





Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> You aren't that Azeri..



Genes matter, opinions do not. Azeris of Iran and Republic both cluster hardcore with each other and overlap with Kurds, Anatolian Turkish and Northern Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> You do realize that we have a nominal GDP of 1.1 trillion USD? 2nd highest in the Islamic world and higher than KSA. Sanctions are temporary political games, we have extremely high potential as a nation, both politically and economically.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)


Thank you..As a 1/2 Azari (khoy) half Persian(Isfahan) living outside Iran I hope one day we will see the Azari republic will join the Iranian mother land...I can not understand what a poster with Pakistan flag has to say about Iranian Azari relationships but heck it is a free country..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drmeson

aryobarzan said:


> Thank you..As a 1/2 Azari (khoy) half Persian(Isfahan) living outside Iran I hope one day we will see the Azari republic will join the Iranian mother land...I can not understand what a poster with Pakistan flag has to say about Iranian Azari relationships but heck it is a free country..lol



My dads family is from Khoy actually lol. We settled in Tabriz later. My mother's family origin is from Ganja in Republic Azerbaijan. They came to Zanjan later. 

If Iraq the shiite cousin of Iran can become a hardcore ally with us then why can not the Qizilbash of Baku with Turkoman and Medes iranic blood in their veins .... 






and Pakistanis usually are humble-minded Islamists with no knowledge of the history, genetic realities. I love talking to them here because it enables me to talk of history, empires and genetics and who is who in reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Fair enough, but this is quite a punishment/cost that Russia has to endure to take Ukraine with these weapons so proliferated. Too many vehicle losses in so far.
> Russia in some ways is fortunate not to see Ukraine with donated tanks, UAVs, and AD batteries from neighbouring countries.



That’s Soviet Doctrine. Quantity and brute force over quality and finesse. Syria was implanting this early in the war to disastrous results, Iran had to revamp their ideology.

Soviet Doctrine is archaic and in the area of suicide UAVs, UAVC, widespread ATGMs, and manpads it results in disaster. It did in 1980’s Afghanistan so why would t it in 2022 Ukraine?

I mean look at the tanks they are losing.... T-64? T-72’s? APCs from 50 years ago? Yes they lost some T-90’s and Pantsir/TOR-2M. But I am seeing Cold War era BUKs being deployed.

Russia is literally throwing its garbage to the front lines. 150 tanks is nothing for them. Either is 500 Cold War era transportation trucks. Or 300 APCs that are rusting.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

drmeson said:


> You need to learn first before saying faulty things.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qizilbash
> 
> Why would we want a separate nation when we literally are the creators of a wealthy nation called Iran ? I am a qizilbash Azeri Turkoman, the nation that you know as Iran now is our product not Persians or Kurds. Persians had mighty cross-continental empires stretching from North India to Libya at their peak .... but Iran of now is a creation of us Turkomans. We created this Turko-Iranic country and imposed Shia faith (our own product) and then blocked Ottomans and Russians from entering Iran for centuries. The Republic of Azerbaijan that you know now was taken by Czar Russia from us by war not too long ago. They did not leave or wanted to. Russians divided us and failed. Even today 90+ % of them are qizilbash shias and quite radical ethnonationals. Genetically or culturally speaking, there is literally no difference between an Iranian Azeri or Republic one just like there is least difference between Iranian border region Kurd or one from Turkey. My Turkoman tribe branches live inside Republic Azerbaijan and Turkey as well. We are called Afshars, the tribe of Nader Shah the Great. At our peak we owned everyone. Iran is lucky to have got the royal lineages of Azeris. The Current supreme leader Khamenei is a Bayat Turk, Current chief of the military is an Afshar Turk. Dig deep into the Azerbaijani military and you will same tribal affiliations.
> 
> Anyways, this is the map of the Afshar Turkoman empire at its peak. We beat the Ottomans, Mughals, Russians, Indians simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day we Turkomans will take over entire region ... Sorry Persians, move aside (j/k this is a chill thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genes matter, opinions do not. Azeris of Iran and Republic both cluster hardcore with each other and overlap with Kurds, Anatolian Turkish and Northern Persians.



Ashfar turks are just recent late bloomers in Iran political rule sphere main while The Seljuqs which are modern day Turks Oghuz have been rulers in Iran and there was also others who passed thru are the following khwarezmian empire, Samanid dynasty, Ghorid, Ghazanvids, Timurid, ilkhanate including the short lived Hotaki all made their inroads in Iran.. Which means the Ashfar came much recent to power around 1600s or maybe mid 1500s..

You making them out to be an unconquered civilization which is unfortunately untrue hence geolocation wise the iranian plain was the highway link between west and east hence any great empire that rose had to pass thru iran by default


----------



## Madni Bappa

I want Koooooobeeedeh 😍😍😍

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Well that is better then 42k Iran Rial for 1 USD.. But atleast congrats to Iran it has a functioning economy but the same can't be said for Balkanized partitioned Syria.
> 
> But aside for my trolling I actully do enjoy your posts.
> 
> Your takes on Ukraine aren't that different perhaps we are two brothers from different angles but intially see things same


interested to knew from where 42k Iranian rial for a dollar came .


----------



## Stryker1982

Hearing something about Russia being more sanctioned than Iran.

What a world we live in.....if confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_You want to hear something funny..Here is Saudi requirement for a military artillery:..No comments_


Saudi Arabia is testing a specially designed modern Chinese artillery
According to Saudi specifications and* the most important Saudi condition is the Air conditioning systems..*
-
now you know why they lose every war..

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

aryobarzan said:


> every war..



Every war? as in plural? They haven't been in a war since ww1 technically and it was a local uprising to expel ottoman which they won but other then that they haven't been in a war since they became a modern nation. They are not The Yemeni armed forces don't mistaken them for each other hence they have no ground forces there whatsoever which is an ongoing campaign by the Yemeni armed forces on local terrorists.

But Iran has plural wars since it's invention of late with the Russo-British war on Iran and Iraq-Iran war that is already 2 wars and plural.. The first was defeat and second was a stalemate against un-formidable foe which means 2 un-winnable wars on paper.

Besides the air conditioning angle is based on jahiliyya and lack of tank knowledge but it is due to life or death necessity as the weather gets upto 54 celisus degrads out there in the baking hot Arabian deserts you can became a baked pancake within hours of being inside such a large metal with that kind of heat. All tanks have air conditioning even Russian tanks as summers get rough over there despite the winters but the summers are really hot in Russia and I have witnessed it myself. Even the Ukrainian summers are brutal and I can remember that from last time I was in kiev back 2013.



Hack-Hook said:


> interested to knew from where 42k Iranian rial for a dollar came .



It was from few months ago data but I could be entirely wrong on that one tho


----------



## OldTwilight

Stryker1982 said:


> Fair enough, but this is quite a punishment/cost that Russia has to endure to take Ukraine with these weapons so proliferated. Too many vehicle losses in so far.
> Russia in some ways is fortunate not to see Ukraine with donated tanks, UAVs, and AD batteries from neighbouring countries.


look like Russians on purpose are acting like this to slowly put pressure on eu by increase of oil and natural gas and refugee ...


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

OldTwilight said:


> look like Russians on purpose are acting like this to slowly put pressure on eu by increase of oil and natural gas and refugee ...



The refugees are gonna become a huge problem people aren't even speaking about it.. Already 2 million refugees has left and entered into neighbouring countries and the country that will bear the burden is gonna become Poland.

The Ukrainians are nasty people as I know them inside and out. I have been in Ukraine the Polish are gonna taste what criminals look like in the flesh meet Zee-Ukrainians they are legitimate thugs and not the best of folks to have behind your borders.. You can easily intermingle with them as they are social people but crime is completely normalized amongst them and the thuggish way of life is just viewed as normal life.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

Stryker1982 said:


> Hearing something about Russia being more sanctioned than Iran.
> 
> What a world we live in.....if confirmed.



They are already sanctioned way more then Iran but this will not deter russia as they know ways to lift the sanctions


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500961885746827272


----------



## TheImmortal

Ukrainian Losses (provided by Russia)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500901552764166149

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500901895497519107

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> A ton of Ukrainian tanks, ammunition, weapons have been captured in the last few days. This is another base abandoned by Ukrainian forces recently. It seems that Ukrainians are transitioning to guerilla warfare tactics. The Russians however are using a very effective method against the Ukrainians by effectively surrounding their cities, evacuating civilians and then bombing and starving out the remaining fighters.


Learned tactics from the Syrian battlefield? I also feel Iran either started, or perfected, or used alot, this same tactic in Syria. wow, that Syrian war is so long.


----------



## Madni Bappa

Hack-Hook said:


> interested to knew from where 42k Iranian rial for a dollar came .


I didn't know Iranians ate so much butter man. Maybe that's how we got so much ghee usage in Pakistani dishes.


----------



## TheImmortal

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> They are already sanctioned way more then Iran but this will not deter russia as they know ways to lift the sanctions





Stryker1982 said:


> Hearing something about Russia being more sanctioned than Iran.
> 
> What a world we live in.....if confirmed.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500933426010075137
On paper yes...

Russian oil/gas is NOT sanctioned. Iran’s oil IS SANCTIONED.

Russia is #2 oil exporter in world and supplies 60% of oil to Europe. It supplies most of Europe’s natural gas as well.

Europe has few ways to cut reliance in short term. Just won’t happen. Germany has already refused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500924231952977922

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Hearing something about Russia being more sanctioned than Iran.
> 
> What a world we live in.....if confirmed.



Russia still connected to SWIFT, still selling oil, still connected to some western banks,

Heck McDonald and coca still working there
and the list goes on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

This is actually realistic, as opposed to Ukrainian stats which are completely nonsense for the most part.



TheImmortal said:


> Ukrainian Losses (provided by Russia)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500901552764166149
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500901895497519107


----------



## sha ah

I don't know how many times I have to repeat this to people who don't know anything about economics but comparing the nominal exchange rate of various nations is not an accurate way to gauge it's economic strength . 

For example 1 USD = 115 Japanese Yen. Are you saying that Turkey's economy is stronger than Japan's because of that ? In Japan you probably need 200 - 500 yen to buy a drink. That's just the way their currency works.

I know you looked on google for the 42,000 rate, but it's inaccurate. In reality right now it's 250,000 rial to 1 USD. However in Iran half of that can buy you a sandwich. Also the currency is being reformed and soon 1 US will be equivalent to 25 Toman, so simplify financial transactions.

In the early 2000's Turkey removed 6 zeros from the Lira. 1 USD was equivalent to 1 MILLION Lira's. When they removed 6 zeros to simplify the currency in Turkey, for a while 1 USD was worth 1.2 Lira. Then it went up to 3, then 5, now 14. Their economy is in ruins.

You can call Erdogan a king but that doesn't change the fact that because he continually defied economists and un-neccessarily lowered interest rates, which led to the destruction of his own economy. The sad thing is it's so un-neccessary. If Erdogan had slightly raised the interest rate over the last couple of years instead of lowering the interest rate, Turkey's economy would be doing just fine now.

Unfortunately now it's gotten to the point where the Erdogan has launched a scheme to collect peoples gold in exchange for Lira's. Nice king, more like a beggar king, begging his own people for their gold.



Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Well that is better then 42k Iran Rial for 1 USD.. But atleast congrats to Iran it has a functioning economy but the same can't be said for Balkanized partitioned Syria.
> 
> But aside for my trolling I actully do enjoy your posts.
> 
> Your takes on Ukraine aren't that different perhaps we are two brothers from different angles but intially see things same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Also the currency is being reformed and soon 1 US will be equivalent to 25 Toman, so simplify financial transactions.
> 
> In the early 2000's Turkey removed 6 zeros from the Lira. 1 USD was equivalent to 1 MILLION Lira's. When they removed 6 zeros to simplify the currency in Turkey, for a while 1 USD was worth 1.2 Lira. Then it went up to 3, then 5, now 14. Their economy is in ruins.


that's what I fear . its not the time to remove the Zeros . we must reduce the inflation to 1 digit numbers first . we must solve the problem with our economy and then remove the zeros . otherwise it only worsen the situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran has been a national entity since ancient times, since Cyrus founded the first Persian empire. You can try to give credit to Azeris or Turkomen but I don't buy it and neither do the vast majority of historians. 

No empire can last forever and Iran is in the middle of the world, right in the middle of the Eurasian continent. Different rulers came and went. Different ethnic groups had their time under the sun, but regardless no one was able to successfully colonize Iran or eradicate it's culture, not even the Mongols. 

All those who invaded Iran because culturally Persianized/Iranianized, just like those who invaded China became Sinofied. All those who invaded Iran became culturally assimilated. Btw my grandfather on my mothers side was half Azeri but that doesn't change the facts or history.



drmeson said:


> You need to learn first before saying faulty things.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qizilbash
> 
> Why would we want a separate nation when we literally are the creators of a wealthy nation called Iran ? I am a qizilbash Azeri Turkoman, the nation that you know as Iran now is our product not Persians or Kurds. Persians had mighty cross-continental empires stretching from North India to Libya at their peak .... but Iran of now is a creation of us Turkomans. We created this Turko-Iranic country and imposed Shia faith (our own product) and then blocked Ottomans and Russians from entering Iran for centuries. The Republic of Azerbaijan that you know now was taken by Czar Russia from us by war not too long ago. They did not leave or wanted to. Russians divided us and failed. Even today 90+ % of them are qizilbash shias and quite radical ethnonationals. Genetically or culturally speaking, there is literally no difference between an Iranian Azeri or Republic one just like there is least difference between Iranian border region Kurd or one from Turkey. My Turkoman tribe branches live inside Republic Azerbaijan and Turkey as well. We are called Afshars, the tribe of Nader Shah the Great. At our peak we owned everyone. Iran is lucky to have got the royal lineages of Azeris. The Current supreme leader Khamenei is a Bayat Turk, Current chief of the military is an Afshar Turk. Dig deep into the Azerbaijani military and you will same tribal affiliations.
> 
> Anyways, this is the map of the Afshar Turkoman empire at its peak. We beat the Ottomans, Mughals, Russians, Indians simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day we Turkomans will take over entire region ... Sorry Persians, move aside (j/k this is a chill thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genes matter, opinions do not. Azeris of Iran and Republic both cluster hardcore with each other and overlap with Kurds, Anatolian Turkish and Northern Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Well one thing they're doing right is that they're removing the zeros gradually instead of abruptly so that nobody gets confused or over excited. What they've done with the transitional bills is actually brilliant, fading the 4 zeros instead of flat out removing them.






Yeah they have to bring down inflation by raising the interest rate. That's obvious but even in the west where inflation is through the roof currency, they say 5-8% but in reality it's more like 20% or more, they've just raised the interest rate .5 of a percent. Iran should realistically raise the interest rate by 5% at the least right now but according to the IMF inflation in Iran is expected to shrink over the next few years, so they probably don't see a need. That's without the JCPOA being revived. if it is revived then likely the inflation will go down, just like what happened under Rohani.




Hack-Hook said:


> that's what I fear . its not the time to remove the Zeros . we must reduce the inflation to 1 digit numbers first . we must solve the problem with our economy and then remove the zeros . otherwise it only worsen the situation





sha ah said:


> Well one thing they're doing right is that they're removing the zeros gradually instead of abruptly so that nobody gets confused of over excited. What they've done with the transitional bills is actually brilliant, fading the 4 zeros instead of flat out removing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they have to bring down inflation by raising the interest rate. That's obvious but even in the west where inflation is through the roof currency, they say 5-8% but in reality it's more like 20% or more, they've just raised the interest rate .5 of a percent. Iran should realistically raise the interest rate by 5% at the least right now but according to the IMF inflation in Iran is expected to shrink over the next few years, so they probably don't see a need. That's without the JCPOA being revived. if it is revived then likely the inflation will go down, just like what happened under Rohani.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

But even those cars consume the same or less than an average Benz. 7-8 L / 100 KM. Most experts agree than Iranians over consume. Like I said either the price has to be increased gradually, or the government has to work on public awareness or rationing. 

Another idea would be to create a registration system where every vehicles consumption is catalogued. Those who consume excessively should pay more for petrol. Of course transport or delivery vehicles should be except from this scheme.

I read several months back that Iran had built several facilities to process gas (gas flaring) from crude oil production so obviously Iran has the technology. They're planning to bring gas flaring to an end by 2023, in Iranian terms that means probably by 2028 LOL

I don't think that fracking is on Iran's agenda. I'm not sure Iran needs to frack with all the oil deposits it has. Isn't fracking detrimental to the environment ?



TheImmortal said:


> 1) this is 1990/2000’s car?
> 
> View attachment 821667
> 
> View attachment 821668
> 
> 
> Some of these cars don’t have basic safety features and basic modern tech like power steering!
> 
> This is what caused gasoline problem (alongside peykan). At one point you could buy a pride for 15,000 toman! Families had up to 3 cars! In what developing country does this happen?
> 
> 2) you confuse Iran keeping its oil out going with = self sufficiency or optimal production. That couldn’t be further from the truth. A lot of these oil fields are from years ago.
> 
> Let me give you an example, Iran’s oil tech does gas flare burn off instead of gas recapture technology. Which means Iran literally burns of millions of dollars in natural gas that comes up with its oil instead of a recapture system that modern tech employs.
> 
> Iran has SIGNIFICANT shale oil deposits, but it does not have the tech (nor the investment) to drill those areas (fraking).
> 
> 3) Chinese BIG investments in energy usually never went anywhere. Much like Chabahar port and India they ended up dragging their feet over and over because of sanctions. Then tried to get better deals because they knew they were the only firms that could invest in Iran given political climate. Chinese firms have been kicked off projects and replaced with IRGC backed companies.
> 
> Let’s see if this so called 25 year deal brings any major investment to Iran’s aging energy infrastructure.
> 
> 4) You don’t become a net gasoline importer if your “self sufficient” in tech. You just don’t.
> 
> Look at Iran’s natural gas industry vs Qatar’s. Iran is 2nd in world in proven natural gas yet has such a low production and most of its production is CONSUMED BY ITSELF.
> 
> The amount of mismanagement in Iran’s energy sector is just simply astounding. Terrible and treasonous don’t even begin to explain it.


----------



## Shawnee

در شرایط فعلی آقایون یا باید برجام خیلی خوبی ببندند یا سرعت هسته ای موشکی رو‌ شدیدا زیاد کنند

این قضیه بحران ده سال طول نمیکشه که آروم پیش برند و شرایط دست نخوره
این فرصته
فرصت
اگر چه دیگه روسیه هم روسیه سابق نمیشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Putin has stated that Russia will immediately cease all operations IF Ukraine agrees to their terms.

1) Ukraine should cease all military actions
2) Change constitution to enshrine neutrality
3) Acknowledge Crimea as Russian territory
4) Recognize Luhansk and Donetsk (Donbas) as independent states

Honestly these terms are not even too harsh considering the situation on the ground. Notice that these terms are infact more demanding than the Minsk agreements however Ukraine was never willing to accept those terms, to allow the Donbas to be autonomous, and relentlessly shelled the Donbas, killing 14,000 people, mostly ethnic Russians.

Putin has stated that if the government in Kiev continue on the current path, that likely Ukraine will cease to exist. If I were the Ukrainians I would accept the terms now. Otherwise Russia will likely want more territorial gains after the war is over and they've made so many sacrifices in blood and treasure. Likely Russia will look to annex all the territory from Transnistria, who are extremely pro Russian, to the Donbas, including all of Ukraines coastal territory in the south.

Mariupol is currently surrounded and civilians are being evacuated. Afterwards Russia will annihilate anything that moves and they will storm the city by air (paratroopers), land and sea (amphibious landing by marines).

After Mariupol the rest of the dominos will fall one by one, including Kharkiv, which is the second largest city and the industrial heart of Ukraine. By then Kiev will be surrounded and it will only be a matter of time.

Sometimes in life you have to cut your losses and honestly, I don't think that the Ukrainians can win this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Putin has stated that Russia will immediately cease all operations IF Ukraine agrees to their terms.
> 
> 1) Ukraine should cease all military actions
> 2) Change constitution to enshrine neutrality
> 3) Acknowledge Crimea as Russian territory
> 4) Recognize Luhansk and Donetsk (Donbas) as independent states
> 
> Honestly these terms are not even too harsh considering the situation on the ground. Notice that these terms are infact more demanding than the Minsk agreements however Ukraine was never willing to accept those terms, to allow the Donbas to be autonomous, and relentlessly shelled the Donbas, killing 14,000 people, mostly ethnic Russians.
> 
> Putin has stated that if the government in Kiev continue on the current path, that likely Ukraine will cease to exist. If I were the Ukrainians I would accept the terms now. Otherwise Russia will likely want more territorial gains after the war is over and they've made so many sacrifices in blood and treasure. Likely Russia will look to annex all the territory from Transnistria, who are extremely pro Russian, to the Donbas, including all of Ukraines coastal territory in the south.
> 
> Mariupol is currently surrounded and civilians are being evacuated. Afterwards Russia will annihilate anything that moves and they will storm the city by air (paratroopers), land and sea (amphibious landing by marines).
> 
> After Mariupol the rest of the dominos will fall one by one, including Kharkiv, which is the second largest city and the industrial heart of Ukraine. By then Kiev will be surrounded and it will only be a matter of time.
> 
> Sometimes in life you have to cut your losses and honestly, I don't think that the Ukrainians can win this war.



Ukraine is not Armenia. US will not allow Ukraine to accept this humiliation. An Afghanistan quagmire is what US is preparing for Russia down the road plus a huge energy rebalance in a few years.

They need a few years to be independent of Russia. Same was with Iranian oil.

High prices will not stay forever.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Prices are set to increase according to any analyst I've listened to. It will take years, especially for Europe to transition away from Russian gas and it will cost them alot more. The average consumer will have to pay the price.

Right now gasoline costs more than $2 a liter where I live. I've heard that the price of household heat has increased four fold in the UK. Once the bills come in average people will be devastated. Some people simply cannot afford to pay such prices. 

With the price of gasoline so high that means the price of transportation will increase, so everything will cost more. Remember last year when the UK out of fuel. These politicians don't give a damn. They're all millionaires and couldn't care less but people in the west will suffer, not just Russians.

Anyways the terms are not humiliating for Ukraine considering the alternative. Remember Crimea was given to Ukraine by Khruzchev for arbitrary reasons. The Donbas was also handed over to Ukraine by the Communists. They had a chance to keep the Donbas if they merely gave them autonomy but they refused.

Remember it was the Ukrainian government, after the 2014 CIA backed coup, who banned the Russian language in a bilingual country where 1/3rd are ethnic Russians. It was the Ukrainians who shelled the Donbas and killed 14,000 (mostly ethnic Russians) according to the UN.

I'm sorry but what they expect ? What did they think would happen ? Ukraine is quickly turning into the next Syria/Afghanistan of Europe. This can be prevented but sacrifices must be made for the sake of peace. Otherwise, like Putin said, Ukraine WILL cease to exist.

Right now Erdogan has sent representatives to meet with the leader of HTS so that they can send radical fighters to Ukraine. So far 2 million Ukrainians have become refugees. Most of those women and children will either become prostitutes or work for cheap labor. Is this what Zelensky the comedian/clown wants for his people ?

Is this what these NATO stooge imbeciles want for their country ? Like Putin said, if they continue on this path, then Ukraine will cease to exist. Russia can annex Kharkiv, the entire southern coast of Ukraine and more.

Sometimes in life you have to cut your losses. This situation is getting worse and worse for Ukraine. Guerilla warfare won't work. The Russians will surround the cities, evacuate civilians then bomb anything that moves until the fighters run out of ammunition or food.

Most of their nuclear plants which generate power for the country are in the hands of the Russians. It's just a matter of time now before the Dominos begin to fall. They should accept the terms while they still can.



Shawnee said:


> Ukraine is not Armenia. US will not allow Ukraine to accept this humiliation. An Afghanistan quagmire is what US is preparing for Russia down the road plus a huge energy rebalance in a few years.
> 
> They need a few years to be independent of Russia. Same was with Iranian oil.
> 
> High prices will not stay forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

These people had a comfortable lives two weeks ago now look at them..leaving everything behind and becoming refugees in other lands...who do U think did this to them!! not Russians if you ask me.




meanwhile back in Iran life is good and gasoline is 5 cents/liter and they have so much natural gas that Iranians open the windows instead of reducing the thermostat when the house gets too hot!.. Be grateful for what you have.




Saragha lake, north Iran





Azar_ rood Western Iran..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501158147435765761

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

I just hope this satellite weighs more than 20 kg otherwise they're not passing any thresholds. Remember Iran launched Omid in 2009 and that weighed around 20 kg as well. Sure it's a nice morale boost but nothing more. Atleast the space agency is trying to place small satellites into space, not micro sized ones repeatedly.

People can criticize the space agency as much as they want but with every repeated attempt they advanced through stages. The the last Simorgh rocket, only the last stage failed. They failed but atleast they attempted to place a 100 kg payload into space.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501158147435765761


----------



## sha ah

OMG LOL 

SpaceX satellites are tumbling out of orbit after solar storm​_Up to 40 of the 49 small satellites launched last week have likely re-entered the atmosphere and burned up, SpaceX said._









SpaceX satellites are tumbling out of orbit after solar storm


Up to 40 of the 49 small satellites launched last week have likely re-entered the atmosphere and burned up, SpaceX said.




www.aljazeera.com







TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501158147435765761

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501132144344711169
I mean this makes Turkish propaganda look like child’s play.

128 aircraft? Why not 500? 1000?

They pick such unrealistic numbers. Trying to win the Twitter war instead of the actual war


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501216489189294087

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501213459186339844

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501211040754843649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501210245816799239

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Ashfar turks are just recent late bloomers in Iran political rule sphere main while The Seljuqs which are modern day Turks Oghuz have been rulers in Iran and there was also others who passed thru are the following khwarezmian empire, Samanid dynasty, Ghorid, Ghazanvids, Timurid, ilkhanate including the short lived Hotaki all made their inroads in Iran.. Which means the Ashfar came much recent to power around 1600s or maybe mid 1500s..
> 
> You making them out to be an unconquered civilization which is unfortunately untrue hence geolocation wise the iranian plain was the highway link between west and east hence any great empire that rose had to pass thru iran by default



You as a Pakistani have no understanding of the Irano-Turkic civilization. Outsiders usually have that problem. Iran, Turkey, Azerbaijan, Afghanistan, Tajikistan etc are all mixed nations of Iranian and Turkic populations.

None of the Empires that you mentioned except Ilkhanates have been of foreign blood/culture/genetics to Iranic Plateau. All are either Iranic (mostly) or Oghuz (some). Both groups are connected by overlapping genetics and culture and have been native to Iranic Plateau for thousand years. Do you want me to go geno mapping again? 

And we Afshar Turks first came into the scene when we destroyed Ottoman Army in Anatolia under Timur in the 13th Century. The same Afshars later reunited Iran, defeated Ottomans, Russians, Mughals and our remnants later defeated Maratha Indians (Ahmed Shah Durrani was a commander of Nader Shah).



Madni Bappa said:


> I want Koooooobeeedeh 😍😍😍
> View attachment 821746




You are invited to my house.

Bring Pakistani variety of Halim Gandomi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501206338478780422


----------



## sha ah

They have absolutely no evidence. It's extremely unrealistic. That's what I've been saying all along. Everyday, like clockwork they add 1000 to the casualty count. 10,000 on day 10, now 12,000 on day 12. Is this a joke ?



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501132144344711169
> I mean this makes Turkish propaganda look like child’s play.
> 
> 128 aircraft? Why not 500? 1000?
> 
> They pick such unrealistic numbers. Trying to win the Twitter war instead of the actual war
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501216489189294087
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501213459186339844
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501211040754843649
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501210245816799239

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> They have absolutely no evidence. It's extremely unrealistic. That's what I've been saying all along. Everyday, like clockwork they add 1000 to the casualty count. 10,000 on day 10, now 12,000 on day 12. Is this a joke ?



We are entering a VERY dangerous period in global society where “propaganda war info” is being accepted by society as a way to “boost morale” of the people and defending armed forces.

This is a VERY slippery slope and a page straight out of the book 1984.

When ordinary people ACCEPT that is okay for GOVERNMENT to LIE about reality on the ground you are paving the way for loss of FREEDOM and RISE of FACISM.

I was mocked on this board for my views for years that Russia is being surrounded and losing the war of public opinion and its geopolitical buffer zone (eastern Europe bloc countries). I was mocked that the West is planning to cripple Russia slowly but surely.

I was mocked that Russia screwing over other countries over and over would make it have no allies when push comes to shove. Well who came to Russia’s defense?

China played the usual geopolitical game
India is as reliable as a wet sock
Pakistan couldn’t even finish a gas pipeline to feed its peoples energies needs due to fear of Iran sanctions. Russia has no real allies.

People said how can the West compete against the Russian war machine or Russian nukes or Russian energy machine? Putin will smack the world around. Well you see the reality. Russia is very much on the defensive at this time like Iran was on the defensive entering Syria in 2010. Russia HAS to win this battle to have a chance at winning the long term geopolitical war.

you are seeing these sanctions didn’t “suddenly” get prepared overnight. They were long in the CIA/Pentagon vault for use at the proper time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501132144344711169
> I mean this makes Turkish propaganda look like child’s play.
> 
> 128 aircraft? Why not 500? 1000?
> 
> They pick such unrealistic numbers. Trying to win the Twitter war instead of the actual war
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501216489189294087
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501213459186339844
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501211040754843649
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501210245816799239


Sounds like the iraqis back in 91.....🙄

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501254697071611904


Shawnee said:


> Russia still connected to SWIFT, still selling oil, still connected to some western banks,
> 
> Heck McDonald and coca still working there
> and the list goes on




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501254813878652934
McDonald’s agents read your post


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501273575956881422

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501251734362071043

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501273575956881422



Very dangerous development as far as NATO and Russia goes. They're escalating this conflict very quickly. 

I wonder if the IRGC will conduct some sort of operation against the Zionist enclave after two more soldiers got killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> Very dangerous development as far as NATO and Russia goes. They're escalating this conflict very quickly.
> 
> I wonder if the IRGC will conduct some sort of operation against the Zionist enclave after two more soldiers got killed.



Last time IRGC pubically acknowledge that IRGC advisors were killed (not affiliates) was 2018 T4 airbase attack.

I think in response Iran launched 20 artillery rockets into the Golan. Then that gave Israel excuse to attack a lot of bases across Syria.

So unless IRGC has a specific plan that can inflict IDF casualties it should hold off on revenge if all they plan to do is fire some rockets. It will only lead to more Iranian assets Being targeted.

These strikes mostly slow the rate of growth, Iran’s entrenchment is permanent. And with more money coming in from JCPOA, material losses won’t affect Iran as much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Last time IRGC pubically acknowledge that IRGC advisors were killed (not affiliates) was 2018 T4 airbase attack.
> 
> I think in response Iran launched 20 artillery rockets into the Golan. Then that gave Israel excuse to attack a lot of bases across Syria.
> 
> So unless IRGC has a specific plan that can inflict IDF casualties it should hold off on revenge if all they plan to do is fire some rockets. It will only lead to more Iranian assets Being targeted.
> 
> These strikes mostly slow the rate of growth, Iran’s entrenchment is permanent. And with more money coming in from JCPOA, material losses won’t affect Iran as much.



I keep forgetting that Israel completely failed in getting Iran out of Syria and only emboldened IRGC's operation in and around the LEVANT.

Agreed, just continue and bide their time. But one wonders when that confrontation will come to a head. This status-quo can't continue ad-infinitum.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Last time IRGC pubically acknowledge that IRGC advisors were killed (not affiliates) was 2018 T4 airbase attack.
> 
> I think in response Iran launched 20 artillery rockets into the Golan. Then that gave Israel excuse to attack a lot of bases across Syria.
> 
> So unless IRGC has a specific plan that can inflict IDF casualties it should hold off on revenge if all they plan to do is fire some rockets. It will only lead to more Iranian assets Being targeted.
> 
> These strikes mostly slow the rate of growth, Iran’s entrenchment is permanent. And with more money coming in from JCPOA, material losses won’t affect Iran as much.



What happened after killing the British and Romanian sailors? Remember?

An attack on a tanker and oil price up another 10 percent

If Russian can have 10000 killed for Ukraine, Iran can have 100 killed in Four countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Heck McDonald and coca still working there
> and the list goes on



Coco-Cola agents reading your posts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501310637628088322


TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501254813878652934
> McDonald’s agents read your post


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Putin has stated that Russia will immediately cease all operations IF Ukraine agrees to their terms.
> 
> 1) Ukraine should cease all military actions
> 2) Change constitution to enshrine neutrality
> 3) Acknowledge Crimea as Russian territory
> 4) Recognize Luhansk and Donetsk (Donbas) as independent states
> 
> Honestly these terms are not even too harsh considering the situation on the ground. Notice that these terms are infact more demanding than the Minsk agreements however Ukraine was never willing to accept those terms, to allow the Donbas to be autonomous, and relentlessly shelled the Donbas, killing 14,000 people, mostly ethnic Russians.
> 
> Putin has stated that if the government in Kiev continue on the current path, that likely Ukraine will cease to exist. If I were the Ukrainians I would accept the terms now. Otherwise Russia will likely want more territorial gains after the war is over and they've made so many sacrifices in blood and treasure. Likely Russia will look to annex all the territory from Transnistria, who are extremely pro Russian, to the Donbas, including all of Ukraines coastal territory in the south.
> 
> Mariupol is currently surrounded and civilians are being evacuated. Afterwards Russia will annihilate anything that moves and they will storm the city by air (paratroopers), land and sea (amphibious landing by marines).
> 
> After Mariupol the rest of the dominos will fall one by one, including Kharkiv, which is the second largest city and the industrial heart of Ukraine. By then Kiev will be surrounded and it will only be a matter of time.
> 
> Sometimes in life you have to cut your losses and honestly, I don't think that the Ukrainians can win this war.


Consider this though.

Accepting Golestan and Turkmenchay treaties were a bitter pill to swallow, and everyone categorically blames the leadership at the time for it.

This is the Golestan treaty for the Ukrainians and anyone who accepts it will be shamed into history even if it is logical. They are better off losing the whole country and fighting for a war of independence (Qausi-afghanistan supported by NATO) than legally ceding these territories. I wouldn't blame them if they did.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501321502469230593







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501275942618079236

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498754694776242176

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well 90% of Crimea's population are ethnic Russians. Same thing with the Donbas. They had a chance to hold onto Donbas by giving them autonomy but they refused. Now they have a chance to end the war by giving up the Donbas but they are refusing.

Soon Mariupol will be taken and then all of southern, coastal Ukraine including Odessa. Kharkiv is basically the industrial heart of the Ukraine. The Russians control all of their nuclear plants as well so they can turn the lights off.

It's not in Ukraine's interest to continually fight Russia in a war they can't win, however the US is encouraging them with weapons and false promises. Think about it the war in Afghanistan ended. Defense contractors need a new war to sell their weapons. Ukraine is just being used as a sacrificial lamb for the greater neo-con cause, that's all.

Even this talk about sending fighter jets to Ukraine is just a money making scheme. Think about it Poland will give their MIG-29s to Ukraine and then to replace them they will have to purchase F-16s from the US. A huge win for the US. These Europeans have no backbone. They're basically vassals of the American empire.

I doubt the Poles are going to let the jets fly into Ukraine from their airspace so there's a good chance they'll be destroyed while being transported. Also all of the Ukrainian airports and airbases have been bombed to oblivion. How are they even going to get off the ground? Even if they manage to they'll likely be destroyed by Russians SAMs or fighter jets. 

Even if they are able to survive that, the Russians will bomb their air bases so they have nowhere to land. Then will they land in Poland ? Will the Russian SAMs shoot them down over Poland ? Will the Russians bomb a Polish airbase if they land there ? Are the Poles crazy enough to let them take off from their air bases ? This is risking WW3. It's madness.

Think about it, the war on Syria did not benefit Europe. The flow of refugees, radicalization, attacks on their cities, etc Bombing Libya, again thousands of refugees are trying to flow into Europe every day. Ghaddafi was holding back those refugees. Even cancelling the Iran nuclear deal, it did not benefit the Europeans but they blindly went along with it. Even the Swiss are no longer neutral but rather neutered. Europeans are a sad bunch. They're just a bunch of American puppets.



Stryker1982 said:


> Consider this though.
> 
> Accepting Golestan and Turkmenchay treaties were a bitter pill to swallow, and everyone categorically blames the leadership at the time for it.
> 
> This is the Golestan treaty for the Ukrainians and anyone who accepts it will be shamed into history even if it is logical. They are better off losing the whole country and fighting for a war of independence (Qausi-afghanistan supported by NATO) than legally ceding these territories. I wouldn't blame them if they did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Venezuela frees two Americans after talks with US officials









Venezuela frees two Americans after talks with U.S.


Venezuela released two jailed U.S. citizens on Tuesday in an apparent goodwill gesture toward the Biden administration following a visit to Caracas by a high-level U.S. delegation.




www.reuters.com





Americans are talking about implementing the JCPOA without Russia if they don't withdraw their last minute demands









The weather may be working against Putin | CNN


Rapid renewal of the JCPOA -- with or without a Russian signature -- represents an opportunity to strike a major blow at everything Putin stands for, even the foundations of his power and influence, writes David Andelman.




www.cnn.com





Americans are trying to flood the market with more oil to counteract the recent price hikes. The Russians obviously want oil prices are keep increasing in order to hurt the west and for financial profit. 

Russia is demanding that the Americans give them exceptions in order for Russia to freely conduct business with Iran. Blinken has stated that the JCPOA has absolutely nothing to do with Russian sanctions imposed over the Ukraine issue. 

Unfortunately Iran is now stuck in the middle of this dispute. Realistically the Russians should consider the fact that if the sanctions are lifted on Iran, then Iran, like China, can help Russia with investments and by purchasing Russian military hardware. 

I'm not sure what will happen with this, but if the Russians are the only thing standing between Iran and a deal, likely the deal will have to go ahead without the Russians. This will be extremely humiliating for Russia on the diplomatic front. 

As the saying goes, in politics there are no friends, only interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

OMG Russian troops now waving the flag of the Soviet Union. The USSR is back!






Damn it I knew the Simpsons were right all along. First they predicted Trump, then Corona, now this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

The annual women "Dragon boat" races kicks off in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Likely they will wait for an excellent opportunity to avenge those two soldiers. Probably after the JCPOA is settled. I still don't understand why the IRGC sends operatives near the Israeli border. Obviously Israel has a major advantage there, just like Iran would have a major advantage near its own border.

Yes sending fighter jets into Ukraine is a MAJOR escalation and could lead to WW3. The US just wants to make money selling F-16s to Poland but they don't realize how dangerous this could be.



Blue In Green said:


> Very dangerous development as far as NATO and Russia goes. They're escalating this conflict very quickly.
> 
> I wonder if the IRGC will conduct some sort of operation against the Zionist enclave after two more soldiers got killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

It doesn't seem like they're is really serious about doing this. First of all, giving the jets to Ukraine would be a loss out of pocket for Poland. They could easily sell them to some African country right ? Then they have to buy F-16s from the US which won't be cheap. It will take time for their pilots to train. In the meantime Poland won't have an active airforce. 

Then there's the issue of where they would take off from. Polish airbases ? Ukrainian airbases ? But Ukrainian airbases have been bombed into rubble. Using Polish airbases could lead to retaliation by Russia. 

Honestly these jets are likely to get shot down as soon as they cross into Ukrainian airspace but anyways even if they are able to bomb a Russian target, the Russians WILL retaliate. The Poles don't seem to want any part of this so they have suggested handing over the planes to the US and have suggested the US use a German airbase to send them into Ukraine. 

I don't think the Germans want any part of this either. I mean America may be safe on its own continent but the Poles/Germans and other NATO countries would have to deal with the fallout. It honestly doesn't look like this is going to realistically happen.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501273575956881422


----------



## sha ah

Iran's economy grew 5% in 9 months till December. This is under sanctions. If the JCPOA is reactivated Iran's economy will likely grow in double digits. 









Iran’s economic growth at 5.1% in 9 months to December: Report


A report shows Iran’s GDP rose by 5.1% to 54,970 trillion rials in the 9 months to late December.




www.presstv.ir





Biden calls MBS and UAE leader. Both reject his call. Most likely Biden wants help in driving down oil prices. However the Saudis and Persian Gulf monarchs seem happy with the current prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Iran's economy grew 5% in 9 months till December. This is under sanctions. If the JCPOA is reactivated Iran's economy will likely grow in double digits.



Read the fine print

_The report cited figures from the Iranian government’s statistics agency (SCI) and said that the GDP growth calculations_ *were based on fixed prices reported in 2011 when the US dollar was worth around 120,000 against the Iranian rial.*

_Currency prices have more than doubled since then and the *GDP figure reported for Iran for the March-December 2021 period is currently equal to $215.5 billion.*

However, the report by Fars said _*that Iran’s GDP without oil had increased 3.8% year*_ on year in March-December to reach 45,460 trillion rials._


This news article doesn’t make sense

2011 exchange rate was 12,000 rial (1,200 toman) not 120,000 rial.

But it says currency rate has more than doubled? No for it to double would be 120,000 rial which would mean 12,000 toman and that was back in 2018ish not 2011. It has increased 20x since 2011 not double.

Right now rial is 260,000 (26,000 toman)

Another factually incorrect garbage article by press tv.


----------



## TheImmortal

Posted in wrong thread


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501612535560220684
View attachment 822430

View attachment 822431


This is a complex lethal manpad traveling at Mach 4.

I am surprised that Iran has not produced something similar, would be very helpful in Palestine, Lebanon, and Yemen.

Maybe Quds force can acquire it by putting a bounty on it if any are captured by mercs or Ukrainian Separatists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well regardless Iran's economy grew more than expected. Iran's budget this year is based on selling 1 million barrels per day at $60-$70. Right now it's $130 a barrel and Iran is selling more than 2 million barrels a day average. 

The economy is set to go into a surplus. If the JCPOA is reactivated Iran's economy will likely go into double digits. That is what happened under Rohani. Inflation also went down to single digits briefly. 




US admits that Ukraine has biological research facilities. Cites Russian threat. 









US admits 'biological research facility' in Ukraine; cites 'concern' about Russian troops


Before the Committee, Nuland said that the United States was working with Ukraine to prevent invading Russian forces from seizing biological research material.




www.republicworld.com







TheImmortal said:


> Read the fine print
> 
> _The report cited figures from the Iranian government’s statistics agency (SCI) and said that the GDP growth calculations_ *were based on fixed prices reported in 2011 when the US dollar was worth around 120,000 against the Iranian rial.*
> 
> _Currency prices have more than doubled since then and the *GDP figure reported for Iran for the March-December 2021 period is currently equal to $215.5 billion.*
> 
> However, the report by Fars said _*that Iran’s GDP without oil had increased 3.8% year*_ on year in March-December to reach 45,460 trillion rials._
> 
> 
> This news article doesn’t make sense
> 
> 2011 exchange rate was 12,000 rial (1,200 toman) not 120,000 rial.
> 
> But it says currency rate has more than doubled? No for it to double would be 120,000 rial which would mean 12,000 toman and that was back in 2018ish not 2011. It has increased 20x since 2011 not double.
> 
> Right now rial is 260,000 (26,000 toman)
> 
> Another factually incorrect garbage article by press tv.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The issue with MANPADs is that they can only hit targets at an altitude of 4 KM. They're great for helicopters or fighter jets that are flying low to avoid radar. It seems that at first Russia was deploying some of its less capable fighter jets. 

Now however they seem to be using better fighters with more advanced targeting pods. Recently they even destroyed a Ukrainian S-300 system. Anyways I wonder what percentage of weapons shipments actually make it into Ukrainian hands with Russia bombing the crap out of everything.

Honestly Russia's lack of UAV usage is disappointing to say the least. They're deploying some but obviously not on a large scale. I never thought that Iran would be ahead of Russia in missile and UAV technology. 

Necessity truly is the mother of invention. Russians would be performing much better with Iranian UAVs on their side. The thing about drones is that you never have to worry as much about losing them since they're much less expensive.



TheImmortal said:


> Posted in wrong thread
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501612535560220684
> View attachment 822430
> 
> View attachment 822431
> 
> 
> This is a complex lethal manpad traveling at Mach 4.
> 
> I am surprised that Iran has not produced something similar, would be very helpful in Palestine, Lebanon, and Yemen.
> 
> Maybe Quds force can acquire it by putting a bounty on it if any are captured by mercs or Ukrainian Separatists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The MANPAD Iran produces (Misagh-2) has a maximum speed of MACH 2.8 and use infrared homing. Pretty much fire and forget. Starstreak uses radio command guidance (SACLOS) where the user points at the target the entire time until impact. Pretty remarkable how it goes to MACH 4 with 3 separate warheads made of Tungsten. Pretty cutting edge even today although it was made in the 80's.



TheImmortal said:


> Posted in wrong thread
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501612535560220684
> View attachment 822430
> 
> View attachment 822431
> 
> 
> This is a complex lethal manpad traveling at Mach 4.
> 
> I am surprised that Iran has not produced something similar, would be very helpful in Palestine, Lebanon, and Yemen.
> 
> Maybe Quds force can acquire it by putting a bounty on it if any are captured by mercs or Ukrainian Separatists.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I never thought that Iran would be ahead of Russia in missile and UAV technology.



1) star streak II has 7KM range (meaning helicopters are very vulnerable) and 5KM altitude engagement using 3 projectiles.

2) Russia was so behind in UAV tech they had to strike a deal with Israel for ToT. Even now Russia is very lacking in UAV and its armament. 

Iran doesn’t have good airforce so it relies on UAV and constantly looking to improve it to bring it up to parity with a fighter jet bomber. UAV are vital part of war doctrine.

Russia has a good airforce so it neglected UAV tech and didn’t see it as vital part of war doctrine.



sha ah said:


> The MANPAD Iran produces (Misagh-2) has a maximum speed of MACH 2.8 and use infrared homing. Pretty much fire and forget. Starstreak uses radio command guidance (SACLOS) where the user points at the target the entire time until impact. Pretty remarkable how it goes to MACH 4 with 3 separate warheads made of Tungsten. Pretty cutting edge even today although it was made in the 80's.



Yes but infrared doesn’t do well against flares. SACLOS negative is outweighed by harder to jam.


----------



## TheImmortal

Technical details for satellite NOUR 02


NOUR 02 is the second in a series of small satellites operated by Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), a branch of the country’s armed forces. It follows on from the Noor-1 spacecraft, launched in 2020, which was Iran’s first dedicated military satellite....



www.n2yo.com





Nour 2 is trackable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

TURKEY on Brink of COLLAPSE as WAR Causes OIL, GAS & FOOD Price Rises and Loss of TOURISM​
1 USD = 14.74 LIRA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Global petrol prices. Iran has the 3rd lowest gasoline prices in the world @ 5 cents a liter. Venezuela is the cheapest at 2 cents a liter. Libya 3 cents a liter. Russia 37 cents. Azerbaijan 58 cents, Pakistan 84 cents. USA $1.17, China $1.36, Canada $1.48. Keep in mind, these are national averages for nations. In Canada for example, prices can be as high as $2 a liter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

You will not see this on the western mainstream media. When asked if the Ukraine has biological or chemical weapons, US official Victoria Nuland stated that "Ukraine has biological research facilities" Let me guess these facilities were sponsored by the US (CIA) to cure Cancer ? LOL Can you blame Russia for intervening ?

Under Secretary of State Victoria Nuland admits Ukraine has "biological research facilities"​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Cases of fuel theft reportedly rising amid record-high gas prices​


----------



## sha ah

Russia admits to sending conscripts to Ukraine after an initial denial by Putin. They also admit that some conscripts have been captured.


----------



## aryobarzan

These words of Russian foreign minister yesterday in Turkey reported by the BBC caught my attention .. Iranians can relate to these words:

Mr Lavrov : 
*Russia would cope with Western sanctions and "come out of the crisis with a better psychology and conscience", he said.

"I assure you we will cope and will do everything not to rely on the West ever, in any areas of our lives," he said.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Yes Boss..Your wish is my command..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

But what are they going to do without McDonalds and Starbucks ? Or without IKEA ? They'll surely perish won't they ? 

The truth is that Russia will overcome this. If anything this will force the Russians to become more self sufficient. If Iran was able to overcome the sanctions and its economy is currently growing, then surely Russia will be able to as well.



aryobarzan said:


> These words of Russian foreign minister yesterday in Turkey reported by the BBC caught my attention .. Iranians can relate to these words:
> 
> Mr Lavrov :
> *Russia would cope with Western sanctions and "come out of the crisis with a better psychology and conscience", he said.
> 
> "I assure you we will cope and will do everything not to rely on the West ever, in any areas of our lives," he said.
> *



He needs money. His scheme for Turkish people to hand in their gold in exchange for Lira didn't work out too well. This is after he asked restaurants to cut their prices and for private businesses and banks to hand in their foreign currency reserves.



aryobarzan said:


> Yes Boss..Your wish is my command..
> View attachment 822637

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> TURKEY on Brink of COLLAPSE as WAR Causes OIL, GAS & FOOD Price Rises and Loss of TOURISM​
> 1 USD = 14.74 LIRA


this is TUrkey's payback for all its terrorism:

1. supporting ISIS,
2. blindly and foolishly following NATO, like a low self esteem country
3. exporting terrorists to Libya
4. Exporting terrrorists to Karabakh
5. Exporting NATO terrorism to Ukraine.
6. Exporting NATO terrorism to Syria.
7. Occupying parts of Iraq

Isnt it crazy how that Oublious character was calling IRan POORsians but now its TUrkey whose gone full broke and Iran is getting richer from high oil prices???? smfh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Now Turkey is kissing Israel’s *** and Papa Sultan just met with the Israeli President.

Turkey’s foreign policy is the equivalent of a drunkard walking into the bar and punching everyone then coming back the next day and acting like it never happened.

Only Turks could have such a nonsensical strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:

1


----------



## sha ah

Similar to Erdogan's Erdonomics strategy of lowering interest rates to bring down inflation. LOL Then he demands that Turkish restaurants lower their prices, private businesses and banks hand over their foreign currency reserves and finally that citizens hand over their gold and jewelry in exchange for Lira. LOL

Some funny cartoons
















TheImmortal said:


> Now Turkey is kissing Israel’s *** and Papa Sultan just met with the Israeli President.
> 
> Turkey’s foreign policy is the equivalent of a drunkard walking into the bar and punching everyone then coming back the next day and acting like it never happened.
> 
> Only Turks could have such a nonsensical strategy.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Zelensky is going to turn Ukraine into the next Syia. I wouldn't be surprised if Erdogan sends his radical fighters into Ukraine. I wonder how radical Islamist fighters are going to get along with freaking neo Nazi battalions. You really can't make this up anymore.



The article I posted previously was imprecise on this, but actually the Ukrainian embassy in Dakar was reported to be recruiting Senegalese citizens to fight for money. Senegal officially protested against Kiev.

Here's a news report mentioning it (in French):









Dakar proteste auprès de l'Ukraine pour ses recrutements de volontaires


Cette semaine, Dakar a signalé son mécontentement auprès de Kiev, l'invitant à cesser tout recrutement de sénégalais pour combattre en Ukraine après l'enrôlement de trente-six personnes. Une semaine après l'invasion russe de l'Ukraine, le ministère sénégalais des Affaires étrangères affirme...




www.cnews.fr


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran nuclear talks close to collapse over Russian demands


With its economy teetering, Russia wants sanctions protections written into the deal. Negotiations will likely now pause amid the impasse.




www.google.com





Russia once again screws over Iran for its own benefit and uses Iran as a blackmail tool (again)


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502051280910528514


----------



## TheImmortal

In 2014 Russia could have done what it did today and interfered on the CIA backed color revolution.

Instead Vladimir Putin decided to listen to that Lesbo Dyke Merkel and EU and come to terms with the signing of infamous Minsk agreement that the Ukrainians never ever implemented according to the letter of the law.

What did EU/USA and its intelligence agencies begin doing? Planning!

Planning for next 8 years how they would entice Russia into a war that focused on its weakness. Feed Russian FSB with false intel of how easy it would be. Prepare the sanctions train to leave the station. And most important of all, unleash one of the most effective propaganda media machines on winning the hearts and minds of nations and peoples and multi billion dollar corporations since Hitler’s Nazi party rose to power.

Putin walked into a massive trap with his Soviet Era army built on brute force. 

If Assad’s army couldn’t quickly win based on antiquated Tactics that rely on heavy losses but persistent force then how could the Russians fare that much better against a country they themselves equipped and trained to defend against invasion?

The material losses are staggering. The incompetence even more so.

This is a highway just outside of Kiyv yesterday, Russian tanks bunched together like little school girls walking to class right into the arms of waiting artillery....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501913108633337856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501885949235585024
I mean you are near Kiyv the crown jewel, not some pasture in middle of the nowhere. What do those Russian satellites take pictures of? Does a single soldier not carry a basic quad copter that even ISIS had? No one scouts ahead with UAVs or chopper or anything?

I mean buy some drones from Iran why don’t you. We gifted Russia Yasir (Scan Eagle) drone years ago. Did they never reverse engineer one?

Even during a Kurdish extremist skirmish Iran used a suicide drone to attack their position in remote mountains. I mean that was a skirmish against an opponent with low tier level resistance.

I thought Iran’s military was badly equipped, outside of some air defenses like Pantsir and TOR-2M, what Russia is fielding on the ground inside Ukraine is WORSE than what Iran would field.

I see soldiers without basic body armour and old guns with terrible sights. Some soldiers don’t even wear helmets! Chenchens are way better equipped than most Russian soldiers outside of some SOF, the rest look like they left a military apparel store.

As for Russian tanks, the lack of an APS system is destroying Russian armour just like it shredded Assad’s armour.

Shrota (laser guidance system) is not effective against Javelin and NLAW and other ATGM. Either is aerosol. You need a kinetic APS or else you are not only losing tanks you are losing experienced crew members and replacing them with fresh inexperienced talent. Again Soviet doctrine here thinks it’s WW2 and casualties and experience doesn’t matter...numbers do.

I hope IRGC and Artesh are taking notes because I haven’t seen the APS system since it was briefly mentioned on Z-3 tank years ago. They too opted for Shrota laser based jammer system for Karrar. I hope they reconsider after this performance.

Syria and now Ukraine war has shown armour without APS is a coffin on wheels especially without CAS or UAVs in the air running thermals and infrared.

Putin needs to speed things up he’s got maybe 4-6 weeks to take half of Ukraine before the pressure to agree to a cease fire really heats up. At which point Putin either drinks from the infamous “poisonous chalice” or continues his crusade to take every last Ukrainian city (at least east of the river).

30-60 days usually is how long UN gives for punches to be thrown before someone gives both parties an off ramp. (See HZ-Israel war and Armenian-Azeri conflict).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

It's only been 14 days or so. Before this began I thought it might take 2 months. Again Ukraine is being supplied by NATO. They are being given intelligence, satellite intelligence by NATO.

Of course Russians are going to sustain losses but they lost 26 million in WW2,they're not going to give up so easily. They're bombing the living crap out of Ukrainian forces. Most of the Ukrainian army's assets have been wiped out, but you just don't see it, the Russians don't bother showing off every air strike they conduct on a target.

Yes Russian columns should keep their distance but on the other hand most army's don't. American columns don't keep their distance do they ? The artillery that struck that column was likely destroyed afterwards but we won't see it. Anyways wait 2-3 months and we'll see the end result.



TheImmortal said:


> In 2014 Russia could have done what it did today and interfered on the CIA backed color revolution.
> 
> Instead Vladimir Putin decided to listen to that Lesbo Dyke Merkel and EU and come to terms with the signing of infamous Minsk agreement that the Ukrainians never ever implemented according to the letter of the law.
> 
> What did EU/USA and its intelligence agencies begin doing? Planning!
> 
> Planning for next 8 years how they would entice Russia into a war that focused on its weakness. Feed Russian FSB with false intel of how easy it would be. Prepare the sanctions train to leave the station. And most important of all, unleash one of the most effective propaganda media machines on winning the hearts and minds of nations and peoples and multi billion dollar corporations since Hitler’s Nazi party rose to power.
> 
> Putin walked into a massive trap with his Soviet Era army built on brute force.
> 
> If Assad’s army couldn’t quickly win based on antiquated Tactics that rely on heavy losses but persistent force then how could the Russians fare that much better against a country they themselves equipped and trained to defend against invasion?
> 
> The material losses are staggering. The incompetence even more so.
> 
> This is a highway just outside of Kiyv yesterday, Russian tanks bunched together like little school girls walking to class right into the arms of waiting artillery....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501913108633337856
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501885949235585024
> I mean you are near Kiyv the crown jewel, not some pasture in middle of the nowhere. What do those Russian satellites take pictures of? Does a single soldier not carry a basic quad copter that even ISIS had? No one scouts ahead with UAVs or chopper or anything?
> 
> I mean buy some drones from Iran why don’t you. We gifted Russia Yasir (Scan Eagle) drone years ago. Did they never reverse engineer one?
> 
> Even during a Kurdish extremist skirmish Iran used a suicide drone to attack their position in remote mountains. I mean that was a skirmish against an opponent with low tier level resistance.
> 
> I thought Iran’s military was badly equipped, outside of some air defenses like Pantsir and TOR-2M, what Russia is fielding on the ground inside Ukraine is WORSE than what Iran would field.
> 
> I see soldiers without basic body armour and old guns with terrible sights. Some soldiers don’t even wear helmets! Chenchens are way better equipped than most Russian soldiers outside of some SOF, the rest look like they left a military apparel store.
> 
> As for Russian tanks, the lack of an APS system is destroying Russian armour just like it shredded Assad’s armour.
> 
> Shrota (laser guidance system) is not effective against Javelin and NLAW and other ATGM. Either is aerosol. You need a kinetic APS or else you are not only losing tanks you are losing experienced crew members and replacing them with fresh inexperienced talent. Again Soviet doctrine here thinks it’s WW2 and casualties and experience doesn’t matter...numbers do.
> 
> I hope IRGC and Artesh are taking notes because I haven’t seen the APS system since it was briefly mentioned on Z-3 tank years ago. They too opted for Shrota laser based jammer system for Karrar. I hope they reconsider after this performance.
> 
> Syria and now Ukraine war has shown armour without APS is a coffin on wheels especially without CAS or UAVs in the air running thermals and infrared.
> 
> Putin needs to speed things up he’s got maybe 4-6 weeks to take half of Ukraine before the pressure to agree to a cease fire really heats up. At which point Putin either drinks from the infamous “poisonous chalice” or continues his crusade to take every last Ukrainian city (at least east of the river).
> 
> 30-60 days usually is how long UN gives for punches to be thrown before someone gives both parties an off ramp. (See HZ-Israel war and Armenian-Azeri conflict).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

From what I've heard, there are still a few key issues that need to be resolved between the US and Iran aside from the new Russian demands. If everything is resolved and the Russians are the only thing standing in the way of the deal, then the deal will have to go ahead without them. 

I mean I'm sure Iran can work something out to accommodate their needs. Iran can offer to release oil into the global market gradually, at a slow pace, in order to prevent the prices from plummeting. Also Iran can guarantee to Russia that will not sell oil to any major EU economy until the Ukraine war is resolved. 

Iran can try to work something out but if the Russians remain stubborn, then the deal will have to go ahead without them. The Americans are already talking about it. Realistically it's the Americans that control the levers of power. They can remove the sanctions and allow Iran to use SWIFT again. The Europeans want to trade with Iran anyways, they never wanted the sanctions and the Chinese will continue to buy energy from Russia and Iran anyways. 

In the end it comes down to America and Iran. Russia doesn't exactly have much leverage right now. If they don't want to compromise somehow then Iran will go ahead with the deal without them. What can they realistically do about it if Iran and the US decide to go ahead with the deal ? Scream and shout ? Will they not sell weapons to Iran ? Who else are they going to sell it to then ? 

Also considering their performance in Ukraine, does Iran even want their weapons anymore ? The Chinese and Indians are weaning off Russian weapons as well. Realistically a sanctions free Iran would be to their benefit and would be able to help them in their current situation just like China currently is. Honestly the fact of the matter is that they've put themselves into this position. Iran has lived under sanctions for decades. They've made their bed, now they have to lie in it. If they think they can drag Iran down with them, it won't happen.



TheImmortal said:


> Iran nuclear talks close to collapse over Russian demands
> 
> 
> With its economy teetering, Russia wants sanctions protections written into the deal. Negotiations will likely now pause amid the impasse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia once again screws over Iran for its own benefit and uses Iran as a blackmail tool (again)


----------



## Fulgrim

TheImmortal said:


> Iran nuclear talks close to collapse over Russian demands
> 
> 
> With its economy teetering, Russia wants sanctions protections written into the deal. Negotiations will likely now pause amid the impasse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia once again screws over Iran for its own benefit and uses Iran as a blackmail tool (again)


Not realy if Iran make a Deal now for make money with oil. The West use that and later if they dont need iran oil and they become crazy agein they sanctioned Iran agein and countrys that make Business with iran. You need a Paragraph, to protect you and Other from that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

This time there will be guarantees written into the deal. If the US leaves the deal then Iran will be legally allowed, under international law, UN law, to enrich Uranium up to 60%. Also this time Iran will not be caught off guard, Iran will be prepared in case the US wants to leave the deal.

No foreign company will be allowed to do business in Iran without putting down a safety deposit and Iran will not pay up front to purchase anything from anyone. Only payment on arrival. Iran's economy is currently growing and inflation is decreasing. Iran doesn't need the deal but it would be a nice boost. However Iran is done messing around and playing games.



Fulgrim said:


> Not realy if Iran make a Deal now for make money with oil. The West use that and later if they dont need iran oil and they become crazy agein they sanctioned Iran agein and countrys that make Business with iran. You need a Paragraph, to protect you and Other from that.



The southern Russian axis seems to be making the most progress. The fall of Mariupol will free up this axis and allow for a pincer movement into the Donbas. Kharkiv and Kiev will be the next primary targets. By then if they're not both surrounded they will be utterly worn down by constant bombings. Kharkiv, then if the Ukrainians will won't accept terms, finally Kiev, although it will be costly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502178061977935880


----------



## sha ah

You see several outstanding issues in the JCPOA have not been resolved. The US wants to keep some sanctions in place. Also according to reports, the US wants to go through with the deal without Russia. They say the JCPOA has nothing to do with Ukraine but they want to use the deal to humiliate Russia.

This is the US playing games but Iran will not give in. Iran refuses to go through with the deal until the remaining issues are resolved, all sanctions are removed. Also Iran refuses to go through with the deal without Russia on board.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502046136705732615

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501604477928939522


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502077642958327809


----------



## sha ah

The Turkish economy is finished. Last year around 40% of Turkish tourists were from Russia and Ukraine. Turkey also depends heavily on Russia / Ukraine for food imports, including fruits/vegetables and more importantly wheat, etc. Russia is a major fertilizer producer and supplier. As a result of the sanctions, fertilizer prices have recently increased by 400%, which won't help matters either.

Turkey also imports lots of raw materials including precious metals from Russia since Turkey is a net importer of raw materials. Prices for all these imports are now skyrocketing. Turkey also imports a significant amount of Russian natural gas, which supplies most of its electricity needs.

Turkey has been spending atleast $2 billion a week supporting the plummeting Lira. As a result they are now running out of foreign currency reserves to pay for their debts. 2/3rd of Turks now use the US Dollar rather than the Lira to buy and sell goods.








I truly do not understand Erdogan's mentality. On one hand, he ignores all of the top economists in the country and keeps lowering interest rates because of his quote "religious beliefs". On the other hand he conducts business with Israel and rules over a country rife with western tourists, prostitution and alcohol ? LOL


----------



## sha ah

This is now a full fledged PROXY war. It's official, Ukraine is now the Syria of Europe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502207704739233794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502232208781762560


----------



## sha ah

Like I said, the Americans simply do not want to let go of their sanctions. It's like they're addicted to sanctions. Not only that but their word is not worth the paper its written on.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502238206707875842

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Talks have collapsed. EU saying a break is in happening, but negotiations may never begin again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Americans are unwilling to remove all the sanctions and they just seized 2 Iranian tankers. Expect a response from the IRGC, especially if this deal doesn't go through. As for Russia, if they were the only thing standing between Iran and a deal, then Iran might very well have to consider going ahead without them. However at this point, that is not the case.

if the Americans want to continue on this path, then Iran might very well go nuclear. I mean it's not like Iran will have anything to lose at that point right ? Meanwhile the west will pay more and more for gasoline, food, furniture, raw materials, everything. Their economy could very well collapse with inflation going through the roof. 

I said it as soon as this war started, Russia is too big to sanction effectively. There will be a recoil effect on the west. Now we're seeing it. America is about to be surpassed by China economically and soon military. Out of desperation, they have now weaponized the dollar, SWIFT and even politicized everything from news to sports to music. 

These decisions will end up biting them in the ***. The eastern nations and much of the world will soon establish an alternative global order with its own neutral financial system. If no deal goes through we might very well even see Iran send drones and weapons into Ukraine.



TheImmortal said:


> Talks have collapsed. EU saying a break is in happening, but negotiations may never begin again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

sha ah said:


> This is now a full fledged PROXY war. It's official, Ukraine is now the Syria of Europe.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502207704739233794
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502232208781762560


From Suriya to Rusiya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> As for Russia, if they were the only thing standing between Iran and a deal, then Iran might very well have to consider going ahead without them. However at this point, that is not the case.



Impossible. It’s P5+1 for a reason. Couldn’t move without Russia as Russia is also key to the deal in terms of nuclear steps taken for Iran to come back into compliance and nuclear tech work on converting Arak reactor.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502274045827497987

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Interesting analysis from Ostad Hassan Abassi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

At the end of the day this deal is between America and Iran. The rest of the parties are spectators and tag alongs. The Americans hold the levers of power. They alone can remove the financial sanctions. The Europeans never wanted the sanctions in the first place and Chinese don't really care either way.

The Americans are talking about cutting Russia out of the deal and Iran handing over its enriched Uranium to China instead. They suggesting that with help from China/France and the IAEA, that Russia's role can be replaced. 

I'm not sure how feasible that is but right now the Americans aren't even willing to remove all the sanctions that were part of the maximum pressure campaign so signing a deal is not feasible. 

Realistically though what the Russians are asking for has absolutely nothing to do with the terms of the deal. The JCPOA is about Iran's nuclear program and sanctions in relation to Iran. There's nothing in the agreement about sanctions in relation to Russia or any other member. 

Especially demanding that Russian military cooperation with Iran be except from sanctions makes no sense. Russia's military has been sanctioned for years by the west. It has nothing to do with the JCPOA. 

If the Americans agree to remove all the sanctions and the only thing standing in the way is Russia. If Iran can't negotiate with Russia and somehow accommodate them then Iran should just sign the agreement without them. That's what I would anyways, but unfortunately it's not up me.



TheImmortal said:


> Impossible. It’s P5+1 for a reason. Couldn’t move without Russia as Russia is also key to the deal in terms of nuclear steps taken for Iran to come back into compliance and nuclear tech work on converting Arak reactor.



Haven't seen any evidence of the Ukrainian airforce being functional lately. Ukrainian cities are being bombed into oblivion and Russia is even flying drones freely. Russian air defenses and fighter jets make it almost impossible for the Ukrainian airforce to be active. If the Ukrainians have jets then why are they constantly begging for Polish mig-29s ?



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502274045827497987

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

In my opinion Iran shouldn't sign any deal with USA/EU as they will never implement any agreement...JCPOA is a trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502197849307631618
The Wannabe Sultan has now full embraced his Western Masters and even made peace with the Zionists to be allowed back in their good grace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

You know it's 100% true when DW posts this. They'll probably remove it soon so I'll take a screen shot.









Ukraine's bid to recruit fighters from Africa sparks uproar | DW | 08.03.2022


Nigeria, Senegal and Algeria have criticized Ukraine's efforts to enlist international fighters as it resists the Russian invasion. Analysts say those who have responded to the call need to reconsider.




www.dw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Hey guys check this out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502379875151273984
Would a recon drone be able to pickup this very large IR emissions device they have on their helmets with ease?

R


TheImmortal said:


> Talks have collapsed. EU saying a break is in happening, but negotiations may never begin again.


Russia of course decided to sabatoge it.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> It's only been 14 days or so. Before this began I thought it might take 2 months. Again Ukraine is being supplied by NATO. They are being given intelligence, satellite intelligence by NATO.
> 
> Of course Russians are going to sustain losses but they lost 26 million in WW2,they're not going to give up so easily. They're bombing the living crap out of Ukrainian forces. Most of the Ukrainian army's assets have been wiped out, but you just don't see it, the Russians don't bother showing off every air strike they conduct on a target.
> 
> Yes Russian columns should keep their distance but on the other hand most army's don't. American columns don't keep their distance do they ? The artillery that struck that column was likely destroyed afterwards but we won't see it. Anyways wait 2-3 months and we'll see the end result.


You have a habit of ignoring chronic issues the Rus military is facing, and they really need to be addressed rather than ignored.


----------



## sha ah

Yes they're facing issues, but right now Mariupol is being bombed once every 30 minutes. It's surrounded. NATO weapons and assistance will slow down the Russian advance but I'm guessing that in the end they will prevail.

As for the nuclear deal, the Americans are unwilling to remove all the sanctions. They claim that they are only willing to remove sanctions related to the nuclear program but wasn't the maximum pressure campaign related to Iran's nuclear program ? Isn't that why they were imposed ? Yet they refuse to remove them.

At the end of the day the Americans don't want to abide by the terms of the deal which they themselves signed and agreed to. The issue with the Russians could possibly be resolved but not if the American issue can't be resolved first.

At this point Iran should just go nuclear since there is nothing to lose anyways. Iran should also focus on integrating into an emerging global order with Russia/China. In this new order China's currency, the Yuan (RMB) will likely be the new reserve currency. Crypto currency will also be prominent and nations will trade through various alternatives to SWIFT.



Stryker1982 said:


> You have a habit of ignoring chronic issues the Rus military is facing, and they really need to be addressed rather than ignored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> At the end of the day this deal is between America and Iran. The rest of the parties are spectators and tag alongs. The Americans hold the levers of power. They alone can remove the financial sanctions. The Europeans never wanted the sanctions in the first place and Chinese don't really care either way.
> 
> The Americans are talking about cutting Russia out of the deal and Iran handing over its enriched Uranium to China instead. They suggesting that with help from China/France and the IAEA, that Russia's role can be replaced.
> 
> I'm not sure how feasible that is but right now the Americans aren't even willing to remove all the sanctions that were part of the maximum pressure campaign so signing a deal is not feasible.


That wont work,I`m afraid.The only other company,aside from russias rosatom,that has been able/willing to manufacture vver fuel is a european consortium headed by the us westinghouse firm.
This is why iran really should`ve insisted that the russians supplied it with all the relevant data for indigenous vver fuel production,either as part of the jcpoa or as a condition of any future vver construction contracts.
https://world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Westinghouse-ready-to-supply-VVER-440-fuel


----------



## Shawnee

Looks like new batch of Bayrakdar uav were all slaughtered with no proven kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Now only time will tell, but by the looks of it I don't think this deal will work out. Even if it does, Trump will likely be re-elected in 3 years and probably tear up the deal all over again. Iran should just go nuclear since there is nothing to lose at this point.



Sineva said:


> That wont work,I`m afraid.The only other company,aside from russias rosatom,that has been able/willing to manufacture vver fuel is a european consortium headed by the us westinghouse firm.
> This is why iran really should`ve insisted that the russians supplied it with all the relevant data for indigenous vver fuel production,either as part of the jcpoa or as a condition of any future vver construction contracts.
> https://world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Westinghouse-ready-to-supply-VVER-440-fuel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I wouldn't be surprised if many have been destroyed, but this was from yesterday. Ukrainian air defenses seem to also be functioning to some extent.

Ukrainian drone destroys Russian command post in Kiev region


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502379226296733707


Shawnee said:


> Looks like new batch of Bayrakdar uav were all slaughtered with no proven kill.


----------



## sha ah

So youtube has banned RT. You can however get it on RUMBLE









YT blocks RT, Meta breaks its own hate-speech rules: Big Tech's crackdown on free speech


We say goodbye to our YouTube channels that once were leading news sources, with 10 BILLION views combined - so much for freedom of speech. Meanwhile, Meta goes against its own rules allowing selectiv




rumble.com





you can also watch Ukraine on Fire, which is also banned now on youtube









Ukraine On Fire


Ukraine. Across its eastern border is Russia and to its west-Europe. For centuries, it has been at the center of a tug-of-war between powers seeking to control its rich lands and access to the Black S




rumble.com


----------



## sha ah

Brilliant post. Column gets ambushed by an RPG. Crew escapes, another tank positions its frontal armor at the attacker. Some of the column heads to a safe position while others open auto cannon fire and a 125mm frag round at the attackers. Crew extinguishes the fire. 

At the end of the day atleast one tank is destroyed. Pro Ukrainian sources will show this off as evidence of a destroyed convoy. However the convoy acted in a very professional and courageous manner. 

Just goes to show you, pictures and claims online don't show you the whole story. Will we see the bodies of the attackers which were likely blown to pieces ? Probably not


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502518362525552644

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502624321885380608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502569519943925763


----------



## sha ah

Guys Mariupol on the verge of falling. It's just a matter of time. Even the prime minister of Israel has advised Zelensky to surrender for his countries sake.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502650922836631561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502671963252269064

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502569519943925763

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pıttık

Half of the last posts here is about Turkey.

Wish you could know your place. which always behind Turkey just being able to watch Turks with jealous eyes.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Zelensky..The man who flushed down his country down the toilet by listening to others.!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russian troops are in Mariupol. Ukrainian troops / militants are completely surrounded and being pushed into the sea. The city is likely to fall anytime within the next 24-48 hrs. 

8 minutes ago in Mariupol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502716705981804547
Did you know that he has over 1 billion dollars in foreign accounts. He recently bought a 6 million dollar property in London. Not bad for a comedian who just became president 2 years ago... He was listed in the Pandora papers. Can anyone say "corruption" ?



aryobarzan said:


> *Zelensky..The man who flushed down his country down the toilet by listening to others.!
> View attachment 823571
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran is number 15 in scientific papers published. One of the only 9 countries in the world to put a satellite in space without external help. Iran produces 1 million cars a year. 5th largest crude exporter. 17 largest economy in the world. But yeah according to you Iran is like Afghanistan and ISIS. 

LOL Do me a favor will you ? Get me a donair, I'm hungry.









Pıttık said:


> You are not even into news, unless you are doing some terrorist attacks. Some irrelevant backward country, no different than Afganistan or ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

HHHAHAHAHAHAH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502727890693242884
LOL weren't you the one who called Erdogan a king ? Yeah a king that has to beg citizens for their jewelry. HAHA Political maneuvering ? Yeah call yourself leader of the Muslim Ummah and then conduct business with Israel. The Palestinians must be proud. What a great leader. Bankrupt his own country so bad that he has to bow down to Zionists. Congratulations.



Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> The Irony in this post is gigantic... One is doing political manvouring and are you saying the prophet(sa) was not an independent person he was the first one to make deal with them..
> 
> But the Irony is that you are legitimate a puppet and that is everywhere you are in and extremely comfortable serving under and giving away your sovereignty

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Politics is about interests just like the Prophet approached these jews it was solely interests on both sides and beneficial to both entities. Everything is not black and white..



The Zionist didn’t exist back then. You seem to think Jews are all Zionists. Could not be further from the truth.

Anyway your delusional post has so many errors and you are so stuck deeply in your delusions that there is no point in debating something. Keep your head buried in the sand, it’s better than admitting reality.

Continue to think Iran “is the puppet” and Turkey is an empire with a genius Sultan. It is your choice. There is no awards online for convincing someone their viewpoint is misguided. So why bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

sha ah said:


> HHHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502727890693242884
> LOL weren't you the one who called Erdogan a king ? Yeah a king that has to beg citizens for their jewelry. HAHA Political maneuvering ? Yeah call yourself leader of the Muslim Ummah and then conduct business with Israel. The Palestinians must be proud. What a great leader. Bankrupt his own country so bad that he has to bow down to Zionists. Congratulations.



It is called political manvouring you should probably read more... IQ is below 29 here. The Founder of Islam himself did conduct business and security council.. You gotta climb everyone... Who are they? to not become a stepping stone?

Instead of being the actual puppet and letting others jeopardize your country with the JCPOA take back control. Start attacking these Jews who are shooting at you on daily basis and give more responses and also start attacking them Americans on the streets of baghdad then come here and talk..

You are quickly to jump on political manvouring which is petty and irrelevant angle but quickly to bury your mistakes which is taking flatout hits daily and try to hide them and I don't even see them posted here as if it didn't happen...

Let all these breaches happen to all these others you mentioned and you will find out whos the puppet in this.. Because you don't have a backbone


----------



## Iñigo

"The Zionist didn’t exist back"

Exactly

But one could say that rabbinic Judaism (200-1875) was a long hiatus and the history has returned to the beginning

In the beginning ... an Aramean ruling class arrived in the land of Canaan with books, money ... and Persian power









Nehemiah - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





The original Software (Zionism 1.0) establishes a brutal distinction between "a people (of lords)" and "the people of the land" ("am ha'eretz")

This fracture (and original sin) reaches the time of the Romans, when "the events that occurred among us" take place, which are three:

(1) the civil war in Syria "the cities were divided into two camps", (2) the war against the Romans and (3) the war between "the people of the land" and "the people" that is: the people of the countryside against the people of the city-temple


----------



## Raghfarm007

Pıttık said:


> You are not even into news, unless you are doing some terrorist attacks. Some irrelevant backward country, no different than Afganistan or ISIS.



If Iran is not important..... then what can we say about Turkey... Iran cuts gas, and Turky dies....
Turkey Warns of Factory Blackouts as Iran Shuts Down Gas Flows​









Turkey Warns of Factory Blackouts as Iran Shuts Down Gas Flows
 






www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iñigo

But the tremendous thing is that the original software was installed (ca. 1875/1917) in the minds of Ukrainians, Russians and Poles ... of Italian and Greek-Turkish-Persian descent

Very violent Ukrainian, Russian and Polish emigrants who arrived with British power and unleashed terror on "the people of the land" (1917-1947-) founding "our colonial project" (Jabotinsky)


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502775634153684996

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502775634153684996





TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502775634153684996



all reports saying it hit americans?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

TruthHurtz said:


> all reports saying it hit americans?



Rumors are US consulate in Irbil


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502781828775747597

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502788641797689345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502790107836952578

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

What is really hapenning in Turkey right now.....






__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502792403941482500
It appears Missile attack was on the new US consulate that was being built. Thus a construction and no one there in middle of night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

German news saying that the missilies hit the US consulate and a US military base in Erbil.


----------



## Cthulhu

حالا شاید هم فقط محض خالی نبودن عریضه زده باشن ولی خوب فرصتی پیش اومده که تا میخوره این آمریکاییه مادرجنده رو تو اون ترد کفری کنم


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502781581597020160


----------



## TheImmortal

Too much fog of war right now.

Need to wait a day to see what the real story is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

We shall see. Interesting how theirs no firefighter or recovery crew footage at the site yet.


----------



## Shawnee

Pıttık said:


> Half of the last posts here is about Turkey.
> 
> Wish you could know your place. which always behind Turkey just being able to watch Turks with jealous eyes.



Miserable is the one who lurks in the forum of the others. 

No Iranian cares to watch your forum but your people are always here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> Too much fog of war right now.
> 
> Need to wait a day to see what the real story is.



Per the WSJ, the new compound was not hit, and of the 6 missiles launched, 1 landed over 2km away.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Coordinated attacks in Saudi.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502775135631290372

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

aryobarzan said:


> Coordinated attacks in Saudi.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502775135631290372



A drug bust in Jeddah is a revolution now

Hit on a gang in Jeddah selling drugs...

I remember few years back where a domestic violence case turned into a stand-off between the police and the Husband. It was a missed opportunity that one also


----------



## aryobarzan

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> A drug bust in Jeddah is a revolution now
> 
> Hit on a gang in Jeddah selling drugs...
> 
> I remember few years back where a domestic violence case turned into a stand-off between the police and the Husband. It was a missed opportunity that one also


To me it looks like a coordinated hit on Mossad agents in Erbil and Riyad..will see in few days if my hunch is right..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

aryobarzan said:


> To me it looks like a coordinated hit on Mossad agents in Erbil and Riyad..will see in few days if my hunch is right..


There are no Mossad in both places..

besides you didn't even hit the US consulate missed by 2km and the other one is a local drug bust.

Besides you know where to find Mossad agents or launch few rockets from Lebanon into Tel Aviv targetting mossad headquarters.. Don't waste time daydreaming you know where to find them..

But either way I support Iran in this and I am forced to stand with them here

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> Per the WSJ, the new compound was not hit, and of the 6 missiles launched, 1 landed over 2km away.



Wouldn’t make sense to hit a new compound that isn’t finished yet.

Targeting diplomatic headquarters is a no no. Even for Iran, it would be a bizarre move.



Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> There are no Mossad in both places..



CIA has a drone hanger and black site there that was targeted and acknowledged in the past by Western sources.

Due to military censor in Israel, Israel ex territorial sites are not declared or acknowledged even when struck.

Not saying 100% there is something there. But CIA having a base near the compound is causation.

Also would be very very strange for Iran to fire at least a dozen missiles into Iraq without a solid target.

The only times Iran has fired missiles was Al-Assad and Kurdistan rebel Headquarters (PKK/PJK) and twice they attacked ISIS targets due to revenge attacks for ISIS terriorist attacks in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aspen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502898502887636992
Twelve ballistic missiles targeting Erbil, the capital of Iraq's Kurdish Regional Government (KRG), were launched from outside of Iraq, the state news agency quoted the Directorate General of Counter Terrorism as saying.

Governor Omed Khoshnaw told Erbil-based broadcaster Rudaw that there was a terror attack against the US consulate in Erbil.

Khoshnaw said security forces in the city have been on alert since right after the attack.

The missile attacks were aimed at "secret Israeli bases", an Iranian state-TV correspondent based in Iraq said early on Sunday.

Earlier, a US official who spoke to Reuters said that the missiles were launched from Iran.

The KRG's Prime Minister Masrour Barzani said: "Erbil will not bow down to cowards. I strongly condemn the terrorist attack on several places in Erbil."

He urged the people of Erbil to obey the instructions of security forces.

Moreover, Iraqi Prime Minister Mustafa al Kadhimi said on his social media account that the attack targeted the safety of the people, adding that they would start investigations on the attack.









Iran claims responsibility for Erbil attacks, targets Israeli 'centre'


The missiles fell in northern Iraq's Erbil, which hosts US-led coalition troops, officials say, but no casualties were reported.




www.trtworld.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

TheImmortal said:


> Due to military censor in Israel, Israel ex territorial sites are not declared or acknowledged even when struck.



There is an Israeli base in Eriteria not far from Iran's own base in Eriteria. Something could easily be looped


----------



## sha ah

Yeah sure, because we all know how inaccurate Iranian missiles are. The truth is Iran struck the secret Israeli base with pin point accuracy. Of course Israeli's and Americans will deny anything and everything. Video footage speaks for itself 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502773434929061889


F-22Raptor said:


> Per the WSJ, the new compound was not hit, and of the 6 missiles launched, 1 landed over 2km away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

sha ah said:


> the secret Israeli base


I will give you benefit of the doubt explain


----------



## sha ah

They can deny it all they want, Zionists and Americans got rocked. And they know that this was just a sample. Iran has 5000+ missiles ready for launch at a moments notice. They're likely on high alert right now, on standby.

Look at those flames. Sound like secondary explosions. Right on target.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502785006384693250

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

sha ah said:


> They can deny it all they want, Zionists and Americans got rocked. And they know that this was just a sample. Iran has 5000+ missiles ready for launch at a moments notice. They're likely on high alert right now, on standby.
> 
> Look at those flames. Sound like secondary explosions. Right on target.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502785006384693250



I won't mind being a fly on the wall in that operation room


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

TheImmortal said:


> Iran nuclear talks close to collapse over Russian demands
> 
> 
> With its economy teetering, Russia wants sanctions protections written into the deal. Negotiations will likely now pause amid the impasse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia once again screws over Iran for its own benefit and uses Iran as a blackmail tool (again)



How do you see this unfolding


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502907345453649922


----------



## sha ah

A collage of the recent missiles strikes by Iran. American news is not even mentioning it, only reporting on Ukraine still. Likely the secret Israeli base was destroyed. Of course because of the level of secrecy,the Israeli's and everyone else involved will keep quiet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502828457431994375
Iran launched these missiles to retaliate against Israel for the 2 Iranian operatives that died in Syria recently. We know how accurate Iranian missiles are. You can see secondary explosions in the footage. Whatever was hit had stockpiles of highly explosive material. Iran is claiming they struck a secret Israeli base. 

Every single time Iran has launched missiles, they have never lied about their target. Americans are giving mixed messages, some sources saying they landed near the US consulate. Believe what you want but of course Israelis will never admit that there was a secret base there. That's the whole point of a "secret" base. Even if there were casualties, they will never admit it.



Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> I will give you benefit of the doubt explain

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue In Green

sha ah said:


> A collage of the recent missiles strikes by Iran. American news is not even mentioning it, only reporting on Ukraine still. Likely the secret Israeli base was destroyed. Of course because of the level of secrecy,the Israeli's and everyone else involved will keep quiet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502828457431994375
> Iran launched these missiles to retaliate against Israel for the 2 Iranian operatives that died in Syria recently. We know how accurate Iranian missiles are. You can see secondary explosions in the footage. Whatever was hit had stockpiles of highly explosive material. Iran is claiming they struck a secret Israeli base.
> 
> Every single time Iran has launched missiles, they have never lied about their target. Americans are giving mixed messages, some sources saying they landed near the US consulate. Believe what you want but of course Israelis will never admit that there was a secret base there. That's the whole point of a "secret" base. Even if there were casualties, they will never admit it.



The two IRGC soldiers who were killed was definitely a tipping-point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

How did Zelensky get $1.6 BILLION in his offshore bank accounts ? How could he afford to purchase a $31 million dollar villa in Florida ? He has only been president of Ukraine for 2 years and before that he was a comedian in a poor eastern European country...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

sha ah said:


> How did Zelensky get $1.6 BILLION in his offshore bank accounts ? How could he afford to purchase a $31 million dollar villa in Florida ? He has only been president of Ukraine for 2 years and before that he was a comedian in a poor eastern European country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 823729


your answer lies within ukrainian women


----------



## TheImmortal

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> There is an Israeli base in Eriteria not far from Iran's own base in Eriteria. Something could easily be looped



You don’t want to bring a new theater into the shadow war especially overtly (all over the news embarrassing the opposing country).

This Ebril target gives Israel a face save. They don’t have to publically respond. They can say nothing was there and Iran is crazy. Like Assad said when Israel bombed its plutonium reactor being built by NK. No one knew about it and thus Assad said it was just an empty factory.

Now if it was one or two Iranian drones that attack a site. I would say maybe you are correct and it’s a phantom attack against nothing for propaganda purposes. But usage of BM’s raises a political cost to Iran, it tells its neighbors to reinforce their own missile programs and it gives the West a new excuse to say Iranian missiles are a “terror” the region that have to be negotiated on. I know this because I had family in IRGC and know how they think. They are very calculating almost to a fault where it becomes negative (too cautious).

So for 6-12 BMs to be launched (the equivalent of Al-Assad attack), it would have to be approved by Supreme Leader himself and the target would have to be meticulously selected by General Hajizadeh (leader of missile force) because of the nature of BMs being used vs a suicide drone, or a MALE UAV, or a CM. 



Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> How do you see this unfolding



There will be a deal most likely. Everyone wins, Iran gets to sell 2M BPD for at least 3 more years at extremely elevated price ($100+) and get access to $150B in foreign currency reserves to rebuild its economy and add to its military. The US gets to kick the can down the road and focus on China great power game of 22nd century.

I think if Republican gets elected in 2024, this deal is getting ripped up. But Iran is preparing a underground centrifuge production and enrichment hall in a mountain near Natanz. Based on IAEA inspectors the hall and facility is “huge” and will be even bigger than Fordow and allow Iran to assemble and enrich all in one spot that is impervious to attack and Sabotage. 

Iran didn’t have this before. You can thank Israel for this since its Mossad attacks gave Iran an excuse to build the site without much pushback from the world. 

So in 2024 iran will have the facility and the advanced centrifuges (IR-6) ready to enrich quickly to weapons grade and restart this whole nuclear blackmail football again. Thus Iran won’t get caught empty handed like the first JCPOA exit where it naively believed the West was going to change its approach to Iran.

West will never change against Turkey, Iran, Russia, and China. They are marked for destruction either socially (color revolutions) or kinetically (WW3).

I think WW3 starts before 2030. I hope I am wrong, but the chips are falling into place across many different layers I follow. It’s almost prophetic how it’s building up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502785006384693250



I like Zooka but his post shows he’s not a military enthusiastic.

1) CRAM cannot intercept BMs coming in at Mach 6+. It’s literally a phalanx like device that attacks cheap rockets and mortars with massive bullet spray. It’s used for insurgency not nation state warfare. 

2) There are no patriot batteries in Iraq that I am aware of. It is not a theater of war. USA only has a limited number of patriot batteries and even less THAAD. People seem to think USA has unlimited air defense systems, it’s actually not as many as people think.

Many batteries are in PG states, but some have been removed from Saudi Arabia and sent to Europe and other fronts especially in the current climate with Ukraine.


Thus basically what I am saying is Iraq is *completely defenseless* against Iranian BMs at the moment. Iran knows this.


----------



## sha ah

No doubt about it now, the missile strikes were followed by secondary explosions. A tell a tale sign that the missiles hit a stockpile of weapons or explosives. This was merely a warning to make the Israeli's think twice. Who knows if anyone was killed. If Israeli agents were killed they will never admit it. I'll say one thing, if anyone was there, they've been turned into vapor.



TheImmortal said:


> I like Zooka but his post shows he’s not a military enthusiastic.
> 
> 1) CRAM cannot intercept BMs coming in at Mach 6+. It’s literally a phalanx like device that attacks cheap rockets and mortars with massive bullet spray. It’s used for insurgency not nation state warfare.
> 
> 2) There are no patriot batteries in Iraq that I am aware of. It is not a theater of war. USA only has a limited number of patriot batteries and even less THAAD. People seem to think USA has unlimited air defense systems, it’s actually not as many as people think.
> 
> Many batteries are in PG states, but some have been removed from Saudi Arabia and sent to Europe and other fronts especially in the current climate with Ukraine.
> 
> 
> Thus basically what I am saying is Iraq is *completely defenseless* against Iranian BMs at the moment. Iran knows this.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502895084970381314

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502936823240310785

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jauk

I’ll be surprised if Iranian advisors aren’t being used for city battle strategies. They’ll would have the most successful experience than anyone on earth.


----------



## Flotilla

TheImmortal said:


> 2) There are no patriot batteries in Iraq that I am aware of. It is not a theater of war. USA only has a limited number of patriot batteries and even less THAAD. People seem to think USA has unlimited air defense systems, it’s actually not as many as people think.



See Google maps, at least in US Army base there is Iron Dome SAM system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

IRGC now publicly took responsibility for the attack on the targets in Iraqi Kurdistan.

But we have to wait it out for more details.

+1 IR for doing something at least even though the attack should have been directed towards Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

sha ah said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if most have been destroyed, but this was from yesterday. Ukrainian air defenses seem to also be functioning to some extent.
> 
> Ukrainian drone destroys Russian command post in Kiev region
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502379226296733707





sha ah said:


> How did Zelensky get $1.6 BILLION in his offshore bank accounts ? How could he afford to purchase a $31 million dollar villa in Florida ? He has only been president of Ukraine for 2 years and before that he was a comedian in a poor eastern European country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 823729


The guy is a non military copy of Pinochet. He will sell Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sineva

Looks like the "Fog of War" is pretty damn thick at the moment

🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️🌫️

*https://apnews.com/article/syria-middle-east-damascus-iraq-iran-7a4ea6281fe6191a4e4b640c58c7fd49*


----------



## sha ah

No that doesn't make sense. The Israelis did not target Iranian soil. They targeted Iranian personnel in a secondary country near their border. Iran returned the favor. Some sources claim that Iran killed 9 Israeli operatives. Suppoedly Iran also busted an Israeli spy ring inside the country. If Israeli operatives we're killed we will never know for sure because of the secret nature of the alleged base. However this sends a message of the Israeli's. Rohani is gone and Iran will retaliate eye for an eye.



Dariush the Great said:


> IRGC now publicly took responsibility for the attack on the targets in Iraqi Kurdistan.
> 
> But we have to wait it out for more details.
> 
> +1 IR for doing something at least even though the attack should have been directed towards Israel.



As far as I know Iron Dome cannot shoot down ballistic missiles. Only rockets, artillery and short range drones. Patriot is also pretty unreliable as we've seen in Saudi Arabia.



Flotilla said:


> See Google maps, at least in US Army base there is Iron Dome SAM system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502762910933782528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502261887895015428

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502999489681965060

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502617566359044097


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502952297839706112

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz

IRGC warns Israel after missile strike on Mossad bases in Erbil


Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) has issued a stern warning to Israel following a retaliatory missile strike on the "strategic center of Zionist conspiracy and evil" in northern Iraqi Kurdistan city of Erbil.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## sha ah

Now that's one loyal vassal. What a trooper.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502965499348533251

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502960528200802305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Impact happens at precisely 01:03:50. Good warning to Kurdistan 24 and Mossad at the same time. Judging by this impact I have no doubt in my mind that whoever was at the actual target site got vaporized into oblivion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502913485881200641

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502972031536611329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502978365136986112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Flotilla said:


> See Google maps, at least in US Army base there is Iron Dome SAM system.



Iron Dome cannot intercept BMs. Like CRAM it’s an anti insurgency air defense system. Simple rockets and mortars and low flying UAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502953434403807234

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502961120944037893
Russian FLIR tech is terrible even lacks a stabilizer seen on basic off the shelf drones.

Iran is not impressed.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503069014611922949


----------



## Hormuz

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503069014611922949



I think they also hit something else. You don't need 6-12 missiles for one house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hormuz said:


> I think they also hit something else. You don't need 6-12 missiles for one house.



Patarames on Twitter seems to think old Gen Fateh-110 were used


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503100176516460556


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> No that doesn't make sense. The Israelis did not target Iranian soil. They targeted Iranian personnel in a secondary country near their border. Iran returned the favor. Some sources claim that Iran killed 9 Israeli operatives. Suppoedly Iran also busted an Israeli spy ring inside the country. If Israeli operatives we're killed we will never know for sure because of the secret nature of the alleged base. However this sends a message of the Israeli's. Rohani is gone and Iran will retaliate eye for an eye.



Indeed, to anyone with sound judgement and a modicum of intellectual honesty it's beyond obvious that Iranian policy is no longer the same after Raisi replaced Rohani. Provocations will be responded to swiftly and with force. No more restraints for the sake of pipe dreams of an entente with the west like the liberals used to have.

Allowing the liberal Rohani interlude to take place - while watching over red lines and ensuring that reformists and moderates would never get to overthrow the revolutionary political order, was necessary in order to educate the brainwashed, Manoto- and BBC-watching, "social media"-consuming, or gossip-addicted sections of the Iranian public (i.e. close to half the population) about the treacherous nature of the enemy. And it all worked out brilliantly according to plan: Trump ripped up the JCPOA, showing everyone that the US will not honor its word.

The alternative would have been to establish labor camps like our Korean friends, stuff some ten million Iranians in there and squash the tiniest manifestation of dissent, real or imagined with an iron fist. Have no doubt that the token few bizarros who attempt to depict Iran as weak while referencing the north Korean approach as the only valid option of anti-imperial Resistance, would have been the first ones to come whining if Iran actually implemented the Korean model, because in that case they themselves or many of their relatives would likely disappear in labor camps.

Of course this entire process was planned, overseen and managed by none other than Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution, hazrate agha seyyed Khamenei, may we continue dwelling under his honorable, reassuring shadow for many decades to come. It is, simply put, genius level supervision, astonishing clarity of sight and incredibly delicate political management which ayatollah Khamenei has been displaying over the years. Seyyed Khamenei already entered history like his predecessor Imam Khomeini as one of the greatest leaders not just of Iran, but of the entire world, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503132743596711943
Indirect US official confirmation something was there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503132743596711943
> Indirect US official confirmation something was there.





Hormuz said:


> I think they also hit something else. You don't need 6-12 missiles for one house.


It was a big compound with several buildings. Waiting at this point to see exactly the landing spots but probably several structures were attacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Heres an awesome piece of "I see what you did there" propaganda.  
Frankly I`m surprised that they didnt use this same sort of "damaged kids room" pic for the ukraine.
You`d think that a better story for this bbc journalist would be "Exposing the secret links between israel and kurdistan"🤔

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503023638248935426


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502961120944037893
> Russian FLIR tech is terrible even lacks a stabilizer seen on basic off the shelf drones.
> 
> Iran is not impressed.


They did not take loitering reconnaissance seriously. They paying a big cost for it.

Considering Russian airbases are 100% secure, they should be able to run smooth recon operations over wooded areas were partizans and spec ops forces are attacking supply lines with dozens of drones.

Maybe they are doing it, but by this point I would expect them to have found a number of cells. The whole area near the russian border should be flooded with recon UAV.


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

Republicans will quit any nuclear deal with Iran, scholar predicts​









Republicans will quit any nuclear deal with Iran, scholar predicts


TEHRAN – An executive director and principal research scientist at the Center for International Studies predicts that Republicans will pull Washington out of any possible deal with Iran inked in Vienna.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

Sineva said:


> Heres an awesome piece of "I see what you did there" propaganda.
> Frankly I`m surprised that they didnt use this same sort of "damaged kids room" pic for the ukraine.
> You`d think that a better story for this bbc journalist would be "Exposing the secret links between israel and kurdistan"🤔
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503023638248935426



Yeah, they will conveniently "forget" to show certain rooms of the building where the dirty secrets are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy




----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> They did not take loitering reconnaissance seriously. They paying a big cost for it.
> 
> Considering Russian airbases are 100% secure, they should be able to run smooth recon operations over wooded areas were partizans and spec ops forces are attacking supply lines with dozens of drones.
> 
> Maybe they are doing it, but by this point I would expect them to have found a number of cells. The whole area near the russian border should be flooded with recon UAV.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503131708383764485
Russia asking China for drones


----------



## Stryker1982

That missile strike near Polish border seems to have done a number on the foreign legions who confused this war with harassing Afghan villagers.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503131708383764485
> Russia asking China for drones


They can get a batch of MH-4 or 6's in the dozens in short notice but they are stubborn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BigMelatonin

Stryker1982 said:


> That missile strike near Polish border seems to have done a number on the foreign legions who confused this war with harassing Afghan villagers.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503208470983725065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503213155098451968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503223271088701440
A lot of foreign mercs are leaving already, many fled to Poland after this attack. It's crazy how effectively the West uses propaganda as a weapon, these guys really signed up thinking they were going to push all the way to Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Verily, on every passing day it is demonstrated anew: the Raisi administration is nothing like its predecessor, from foreign policy where compromising on revolutionary principles, self-determination and basic national interests is no longer an option, to the economy, where the focus is now on neutralizing the effects of sanctions and attending to the pressing needs of the working class.

_____

Iran raises minimum wage for workers by nearly 60%​Thursday, 10 March 2022 7:31 PM *[ Last Update: Thursday, 10 March 2022 7:31 PM ]* 





*Iran has increased minimum wage payable to workers by nearly 60% as a government that came to office in August moves ahead with plans to bridge economic gaps for low-paid people in the country.*

Reports published in the local media on Thursday said that minimum wage payable to workers had increased to 1.393 million rials per day and 41.79 million rials (US$164) per month for the calendar year starting March 21.

The figures represent an increase of 57.4% on the current calendar year. A maximum wage payable under Iran’s labor law and regulations approved by the government will be seven times the minimum wage.

However, the lowest wage payable to a worker in Iran, including compulsory payments on housing and pension, will be 56.797 million rials ($222) over the next calendar year, showed tables published by the Supreme Labor Council of Iran.

The wage rules apply to all workers covered by Iran’s Social Security Law and is different from salary regulations covering millions of civil servants in Iran who are on government payroll.

Iranian labor minister Hojjatollah Abdolmaleki said the raise in minimum wage would improve the purchasing power of workers in the country while boosting the effective demand in the economy.

He said the raises will be consistent Iranian Presidnet Ebrahim Raeisi’s order earlier this week to improve the welfare of the workers in the country amid inflationary conditions in the economy.









Iran raises minimum wage for workers by nearly 60%


Iran’s labor ministry raises minimum wage payable to workers in the country by nearly 60%.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sha ah

Not sure if this is true. The Russians have been deploying more drones and loitering munitions to Ukraine recently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502550038731497474
Honestly I'm not sure if the Chinese will give them drones since they could be placed under sanctions. Although the Chinese military is already being sanctioned by the west.

They might even be better off buying drones from Iran since Iran is already being sanctioned to the max anyways.

Even the same drones as the Houthis, Samad-3 or Mohajer-6, Shahed 136 would be great for the Ukraine conflict.

The Ethiopians ended up purchasing as many drone as they could get their hands on. Basically anyone that had inventory, they took it, whether Iranian, Chinese, Turkish. 








TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503131708383764485
> Russia asking China for drones

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503281665052925958


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503286584241799170


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503271206992203781

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

"Noruz" is approaching and Iranians getting ready for the arrival of the new year..
Celebrations of "Chahar_shanbeh_ souri" in Iranian village up north..A Pagan tradition going back thousands of years..Part of "Iranian" identity and tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Verily, on every passing day it is demonstrated anew: the Raisi administration is nothing like its predecessor, from foreign policy where compromising on revolutionary principles, self-determination and basic national interests is no longer an option, to the economy, where the focus is now on neutralizing the effects of sanctions and attending to the pressing needs of the working class.
> 
> _____
> 
> Iran raises minimum wage for workers by nearly 60%​Thursday, 10 March 2022 7:31 PM *[ Last Update: Thursday, 10 March 2022 7:31 PM ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iran has increased minimum wage payable to workers by nearly 60% as a government that came to office in August moves ahead with plans to bridge economic gaps for low-paid people in the country.*
> 
> Reports published in the local media on Thursday said that minimum wage payable to workers had increased to 1.393 million rials per day and 41.79 million rials (US$164) per month for the calendar year starting March 21.
> 
> The figures represent an increase of 57.4% on the current calendar year. A maximum wage payable under Iran’s labor law and regulations approved by the government will be seven times the minimum wage.
> 
> However, the lowest wage payable to a worker in Iran, including compulsory payments on housing and pension, will be 56.797 million rials ($222) over the next calendar year, showed tables published by the Supreme Labor Council of Iran.
> 
> The wage rules apply to all workers covered by Iran’s Social Security Law and is different from salary regulations covering millions of civil servants in Iran who are on government payroll.
> 
> Iranian labor minister Hojjatollah Abdolmaleki said the raise in minimum wage would improve the purchasing power of workers in the country while boosting the effective demand in the economy.
> 
> He said the raises will be consistent Iranian Presidnet Ebrahim Raeisi’s order earlier this week to improve the welfare of the workers in the country amid inflationary conditions in the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran raises minimum wage for workers by nearly 60%
> 
> 
> Iran’s labor ministry raises minimum wage payable to workers in the country by nearly 60%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.ir



Doesn’t mean a whole lot when inflation is running 50% yoy


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503084688029716481

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Not sure if this is true. The Russians have been deploying more drones and loitering munitions to Ukraine recently.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502550038731497474
> Honestly I'm not sure if the Chinese will give them drones since they could be placed under sanctions. Although the Chinese military is already being sanctioned by the west.
> 
> They might even be better off buying drones from Iran since Iran is already being sanctioned to the max anyways.
> 
> Even the same drones as the Houthis, Samad-3 or Mohajer-6, Shahed 136 would be great for the Ukraine conflict.
> 
> The Ethiopians ended up purchasing as many drone as they could get their hands on. Basically anyone that had inventory, they took it, whether Iranian, Chinese, Turkish.



Issue is it is not as easy as give them drones and go.

They need to be trained. Plus the drones need to be bought in conjunction with a very large supply of PGM to really do any major damage.

I am not sure the state of PGM production Iran actually is ib. We see drones with PGM on them and we see PGM on aircraft or helicopters. But how much of these spike copies and various 20+ other PGMs is Iran actually producing in LARGE numbers? 

Iran like NATO revealed its jdam Kit to make dumb bombs into more precision bombs. Russia to my knowledge does not have such a kit to take the burden off their PGM stockpile.

The gripe on Russia was their PGM stockpile was not that large (some has to be reserved strictly for a NATO war).

Think about it, if Iran flies even 200 sorties a day and uses 4 bombs each sortie (drone/fighter jet/etc) thats 800 PGMs a day and over 24,000 PGMs a month. In a year over 275,000 PGMs would be used.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503376376333844485
New footage of Erbil strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

lol, apparently TURK agents have been present in the Mossad site as well. No wonder the butt-hurt of their government..

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503453223641886729
Iran cyber attack against Israeli government websites today and apparently maybe even affecting payment services

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran's guards actually doing their job lately 








Iran says Israeli ‘sabotage’ on Fordow nuclear plant foiled


Since 2020, Iran has accused Israel of attacking two of its nuclear facilities and of assassinating a nuclear scientist.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Iran sold a few drones to Ethiopia recently. The fact that the Ethiopians bought drones from 3 different sources (Turkey, Iran, China) makes me believe that they basically took whatever each party had on hand. 

Countries that export weapons usually have some extra quantity on the shelf as it were just in case there's a time sensitive order. Not always but I'm guessing that Iran has atleast a few drones and pgms they could part with. 

Training for a drone operator is not that extensive. It's almost like playing a video game lol well not really but u know what I mean.



TheImmortal said:


> Issue is it is not as easy as give them drones and go.
> 
> They need to be trained. Plus the drones need to be bought in conjunction with a very large supply of PGM to really do any major damage.
> 
> I am not sure the state of PGM production Iran actually is ib. We see drones with PGM on them and we see PGM on aircraft or helicopters. But how much of these spike copies and various 20+ other PGMs is Iran actually producing in LARGE numbers?
> 
> Iran like NATO revealed its jdam Kit to make dumb bombs into more precision bombs. Russia to my knowledge does not have such a kit to take the burden off their PGM stockpile.
> 
> The gripe on Russia was their PGM stockpile was not that large (some has to be reserved strictly for a NATO war).
> 
> Think about it, if Iran flies even 200 sorties a day and uses 4 bombs each sortie (drone/fighter jet/etc) thats 800 PGMs a day and over 24,000 PGMs a month. In a year over 275,000 PGMs would be used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> Iran's guards actually doing their job lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says Israeli ‘sabotage’ on Fordow nuclear plant foiled
> 
> 
> Since 2020, Iran has accused Israel of attacking two of its nuclear facilities and of assassinating a nuclear scientist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com











خبرگزاری فارس - فرماندهی سپاه حفاظت مراکز هسته‌ای تشکیل شد


در خلال گزارش مربوط به کشف شبکه‌ای که قصد خرابکاری در تاسیسات هسته‌ای فردو را داشتند، برای نخستین بار از «فرماندهی سپاه حفاظت و امنیت مراکز هسته‌ای» نام برده شد که اخیرا تاسیس شده است.



www.farsnews.ir


----------



## SalarHaqq

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> Republicans will quit any nuclear deal with Iran, scholar predicts​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans will quit any nuclear deal with Iran, scholar predicts
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – An executive director and principal research scientist at the Center for International Studies predicts that Republicans will pull Washington out of any possible deal with Iran inked in Vienna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 823924



Great. If they do, the US will no longer be a party to the deal (which they aren't right now either), and therefore Washington will not be able to invoke the dispute mechanism which can lead to UN sanctions being reinstated against Iran.

- - - - -



TheImmortal said:


> Doesn’t mean a whole lot when inflation is running 50% yoy



Inflation has been standing at around 35% for four months in a row, down from over 45% when Rohani left office.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SalarHaqq said:


> Great. If they do, the US will no longer be a party to the deal (which they aren't right now either), and therefore Washington will not be able to invoke the dispute mechanism which can lead to UN sanctions being reinstated against Iran.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation has been standing at around 35% for four months in a row, down from over 45% when Rohani left office.


Raisi is doing an important surgery (_This surgery very important and needs a separate topic_) on Iranian economy by cutting off the subsidies (which are like implanted tumors for Iranian economy, just like the suspicious subsidized dollar exchange rate which I think was introduced either by foreign agents from within (noofoozi) or mafia groups or both together as a disruptive cold and dangerous weapon to destroy the economy and create civil war). It opened the hand of mafia to steal and make billions of dollars disappear. I don't know how such laws are passed in majlis rejecting opinion of economists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503440018571939849

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hormuz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503452002910670861
Google translator:

The presence of 3 communication towers in the bombed Mossad site in Erbil confirms that this site is intended for espionage and not for housing, as the region’s authorities claimed. A site that was owned by Baz Karim, director of the Car Company that smuggles oil to Israel, before Masrour Barzani bought it from him for $44 million to be allocated later to Mossad officers.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502931125790027778
Google translator:

A private and well-informed source confirmed to me that the qualitative missile operation that targeted the Mossad headquarters in Erbil led to the killing of 9 Mossad members working as part of a spy ring at Erbil airport. Their names are as follows:
- Adam Butler
- Mathis Datres
- Melissa Robert
- Gabriel Talker
- Mark Zall
- Smith
- Johnny
- Jones
- Saul


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503365724861046784
Google translator:

Two Israeli media professionals reveal some of the names of the Mossad officers who were killed in the blessed Iranian missile bombing that targeted one of the Mossad headquarters in Erbil, which confirms the accuracy and validity of what we previously mentioned regarding the names of the dead Zionists. The resounding facts that will soon unfold will bridle and silence all

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503574120524664836

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503562780829380612

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503521787946098700

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aspen

SalarHaqq said:


> Great. If they do, the US will no longer be a party to the deal (which they aren't right now either), and therefore Washington will not be able to invoke the dispute mechanism which can lead to UN sanctions being reinstated against Iran.



Actually, I listened to an interview with Marandi in which he actually said that Iran's negotiators came up with a very clever way to make sure US doesn't leave the deal this time.

In short he said Iranian negotiators fully expect the next President to try to pull out of the Iran deal again, so instead of relying on the Americans, Iran itself inserted a clause into the agreement which basically will allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade as a consequence if US were to leave the deal this time and this is written into the agreement explicitly. This way, Iran does not need Congress to pass it as Iran itself will impose a cost on the US if they try to do it. If any Republican President tries to leave it, they will be forced to allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade, even Republicans don't want that so they will be forced to accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Aspen said:


> Actually, I listened to an interview with Marandi in which he actually said that Iran's negotiators came up with a very clever way to make sure US doesn't leave the deal this time.
> 
> In short he said Iranian negotiators fully expect the next President to try to pull out of the Iran deal again, so instead of relying on the Americans, Iran itself inserted a clause into the agreement which basically will allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade as a consequence if US were to leave the deal this time and this is written into the agreement explicitly. This way, Iran does not need Congress to pass it as Iran itself will impose a cost on the US if they try to do it. If any Republican President tries to leave it, they will be forced to allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade, even Republicans don't want that so they will be forced to accept it.


Personally I think that this is the very best guarantee that could ever be offered,because it neither depends upon the wests goodwill or the unreliable promises of a us president/government that might be out of power in a few years,and *because it threatens the west not with merely a return to the predeal status quo,but with the very real consequences that it claims that it fears the most,ie a nuclear armed iran.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Sineva said:


> Personally I think that this is the very best guarantee that could ever be offered,because it neither depends upon the wests goodwill or the unreliable promises of a us president/government that might be out of power in a few years,and *because it threatens the west not with merely a return to the predeal status quo,but with the very real consequences that it claims that it fears the most,ie a nuclear armed iran.*


But I'm hearing conflicting info on whether the latest batch of HEU will be kept in country or out. If the latter, then no, this doesn't matter and the US *can* effectively undermine Iran.


----------



## Sineva

jauk said:


> But I'm hearing conflicting info on whether the latest batch of HEU will be kept in country or out. If the latter, then no, this doesn't matter and the US *can* effectively undermine Iran.


In order for this guarantee to work it would require the maintaining of a cascade of the more advanced centrifuges,ie ir6-ir8 in the new underground installation being constructed near natanz.
Ultimately its about irans actual heu production capability,not its existing heu stockpile which is minimal.Because its not enough just to build one bomb,one must have an actual weapons production capability in order for this threat to be credible.
At some point the west bluff is going to have to be called,if it either cannot or will not provide the guarantees that iran requires,then iran will have to provide enough of a credible cost to the west that it would think twice before violating/leaving the deal.
Without at least one of these things,the deal is essentially worthless to iran.

*****************************************************************************


Update on the zaghari-ratcliffe case:
*Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe has UK passport returned, MP says*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Aspen said:


> Actually, I listened to an interview with Marandi in which he actually said that Iran's negotiators came up with a very clever way to make sure US doesn't leave the deal this time.
> 
> In short he said Iranian negotiators fully expect the next President to try to pull out of the Iran deal again, so instead of relying on the Americans, Iran itself inserted a clause into the agreement which basically will allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade as a consequence if US were to leave the deal this time and this is written into the agreement explicitly. This way, Iran does not need Congress to pass it as Iran itself will impose a cost on the US if they try to do it. If any Republican President tries to leave it, they will be forced to allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade, even Republicans don't want that so they will be forced to accept it.



The potential trick with the US not leaving the JCPOA is that it may then act like the Obama regime: impose new sanctions under pretexts other than nuclear and thus discourage companies from trading with Iran, while at the same time pretending they are still participating in the deal...

If as a consequence Iran decides to walk back on some of its own commitments - something the JCPOA does allow explicitly in fact (by stating that if one side fails to fulfill its duties, the other can do so as well), the US could invoke the Dispute Resolution Mechanism (DRM) enshrined in the document, by complaining that Iran is violating the terms of the deal. The DRM specifies that several rounds of talks must be held to try and solve the issue, but that if no solution is found, the plaintiff can refer Iran to the UNSC, where UN sanctions are then automatically snapped back without even a vote - meaning Russia and China would not be able to veto it.

Whereas if Washington outright leaves the JCPOA like Trump did, it will no longer have the possibility to initiate the DRM, and therefore to have UN sanctions reinstated as a result.

Now of course, even if they leave the deal, which will allow Iran to scale back its commitments as per actual JCPOA provisions, the Americans will still lie and claim Iran is "violating" the agreement. Which is what Trump also did, however he had no way to achieve UN sanctions snap back.

So, while what you describe is indeed an important bonus for Iran, guarantees that the US will not go the Obama route are just as important - i.e. that the US will not officially stay in the deal but effectively violate it to prevent Iran from reaping the promised economic benefits, while maintaining the option to provoke UN sanctions snap back in case Iran reacted accordingly. However from what I heard Dr. Marandi say, it would seem that Iranian negotiators have submitted firm conditions in this regard as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Several days to go before Nowruz, Iranians across the country, in line with ancient traditions, are busy cleaning their houses, shopping for the Nowruz eve, performing ancient traditions and preparing to welcome spring and say goodbye to winter.
People in the Iranian province of Mazandaran, known as Nowruz singers, before the arrival of spring, periodically entered cities and villages and improvised poems in praise of spring .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

It is almost spring and time for "Classical" car displays in Iran..this one is in ISFAHAN.








































This American Car on the right (I think Rambler!) was actually built in Iran in early 1970's ..Iran also had just started to assemble Cadillacs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Russian losses are continuing. They need to speed up their campaign.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503675721318871040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503658200234704896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Atar god of the fire

TheImmortal said:


> Russian losses are continuing. They need to speed up their campaign.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503675721318871040
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503658200234704896


Russian strategies in this war ruined all of their military reputation. I think the obama was right, russia is a regional power not a global power.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Atar god of the fire said:


> Russian strategies in this war ruined all of their military reputation. I think the obama was right, russia is a regional power not a global power.



If this war took place in 1990 then yes Russia would do very well.

But it didn’t enter UAV race till very late and it shows. UAVs are used as accessories rather than a leading part of a strategy. Most UAVs are not armed and use to guide artillery or air strikes or recon.

Armor, Russian armour lacks APS system to stop these expensive ATGM (javelin and NLAW). Syria, Libya, and Yemen showed us no matter how old the tank (T-62) or how advanced the tank (M1 abrams) armour without APS will be shredded to pieces. Ask the Saudi’s who have lost Bradley’s and Abrams to guys in sandals carrying Kornets and Tow copies.

As for communications, communications are being done using unsecured lines and struggling to communicate at range with command, forcing local commanders to get closer to front lines and dying. They aren’t dying because they like to be close to the battlefield (like Iranian commanders) they are dying because THEY HAVE TO BE.

This is actually a VERY good thing for Putin. It shows his military was very rusty and deeply flawed all the way up to top Brass. This will allow a refreshment of Russian armed forces and doctrine to finally move away from the old Soviet doctrine.

But there is also one caveat, Ukraine is doing ALOT better because of 24/7 intelligence and pinpoint targeting data being provided by US/NATO. Without that....this war would look ALOT different and Ukraine resistance would collapse much faster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

Atar god of the fire said:


> Russian strategies in this war ruined all of their military reputation. I think the obama was right, russia is a regional power not a global power.


Their reputation is quite intact. No worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Aspen said:


> Actually, I listened to an interview with Marandi in which he actually said that Iran's negotiators came up with a very clever way to make sure US doesn't leave the deal this time.
> 
> In short he said Iranian negotiators fully expect the next President to try to pull out of the Iran deal again, so instead of relying on the Americans, Iran itself inserted a clause into the agreement which basically will allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade as a consequence if US were to leave the deal this time and this is written into the agreement explicitly. This way, Iran does not need Congress to pass it as Iran itself will impose a cost on the US if they try to do it. If any Republican President tries to leave it, they will be forced to allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade, even Republicans don't want that so they will be forced to accept it.


 
What they agreed on (reportedly) was that advanced Iranian centrifuges would be disconnected but NOT dismantled.

So if Republican rips up deal, Iran will simply connect and enrich quickly.

Also, the real chess piece is the centrifuge production and enrichment hall being built in the mountain near Natanz. Fordow like structures should have been done been done years ago, but better late than never.

If it was me, I would build a parallel nuclear program starting form supply chain to enrichment all in a series of mountain bases to protect against Sabotage and attack. This would also lead to greater leverage against the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Aspen said:


> Actually, I listened to an interview with Marandi in which he actually said that Iran's negotiators came up with a very clever way to make sure US doesn't leave the deal this time.
> 
> In short he said Iranian negotiators fully expect the next President to try to pull out of the Iran deal again, so instead of relying on the Americans, Iran itself inserted a clause into the agreement which basically will allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade as a consequence if US were to leave the deal this time and this is written into the agreement explicitly. This way, Iran does not need Congress to pass it as Iran itself will impose a cost on the US if they try to do it. If any Republican President tries to leave it, they will be forced to allow Iran to rapidly enrich uranium to weapons grade, even Republicans don't want that so they will be forced to accept it.


Can you please show the source? I doubt mr.Marandi said such a thing re;weapons grade.
Would be big if true.


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

Despite the anti-Russian propaganda of this forum and erroneous military analyzes, the next hours will be intense in Ukraine.

According to my very reliable sources, Russia will hit very hard and Chechen forces are ready to get into force in kyiv. Monitor your screens because the tornado arrives

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

Mr Iran Eye said:


> According to my very reliable sources,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

What do you guys think about that villa?

Likely to be a hideout?


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503864619932205065
Once again Russian Incompetence. I don’t think they realize that US/NATO spy satellites are providing “real time” targeting data bank and Recon to Ukraine forces.

Back in 1980’s this tactic by the West really hurt Iran and prevented Iran from winning the war because ever major attack iran tried to prepare would get leaked by satellites to the Iraqis and they would gas or attack Iranian staging forces

Anyway Russia needs to adapt to this reality and do it very quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503864619932205065
> Once again Russian Incompetence. I don’t think they realize that US/NATO spy satellites are providing “real time” targeting data bank and Recon to Ukraine forces.
> 
> Back in 1980’s this tactic by the West really hurt Iran and prevented Iran from winning the war because ever major attack iran tried to prepare would get leaked by satellites to the Iraqis and they would gas or attack Iranian staging forces
> 
> Anyway Russia needs to adapt to this reality and do it very quickly.



They bungled every aspect of this invasion from minute-zero till now and have only recently changed tactics. 

- SEAD/DEAD nonexistent
- unencrypted communications
- Soviet Style warfare in a modern setting
- Paltry opening strike (like seriously, wtf were they thinking lmfao)
- WHERE ARE THE DRONES?!
- Weird tactics on the battlefield
- Entire armor columns left exposed to enemy hit&run operations
- For the love of **** the TB2s are still in the air....
- Going in light and fast thinking Ukraine will just "fold" (lol)
- Not utilizing their massive air-force due to surviving higher-tier Ukrainian AD assets

I think this war will change Russia's military for the better but the old Soviet style thinking NEEDS to be replaced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

Russian Ministry of Defense:
The entire territories of Kherson Province are now under control of the Russian armed forces. 

Since last night, our air defense systems have shown a total of 16 flying aircraft of Ukrainian air forces including:
* 1 SU 24
* 1 SU 25
* 1 Helicopter MI 8
* 13 drones including 6 Turkish design Bayraktar TB2
Our tactical aircraft, drones ... have in total neutralized 136 Ukrainian military installations namely
* 7 command and communication posts.
* 4 Air Defense System.
* 3 rocket launches
* 4 RADARS SYSTEMS AND SOL-AIR S-300 Missile Guidance Equipment
* 1 electronic war station.
* 4 ammunition warehouses.
Nearly a military airport, our armed forces destroyed 3 sheds with the material found there:
* 4 attack planes SU25
* 1 Helicopter MI 24
* 5 Helicopter MI 8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Mr Iran Eye said:


> Despite the anti-Russian propaganda of this forum and erroneous military analyzes, the next hours will be intense in Ukraine.
> 
> According to my very reliable sources, Russia will hit very hard and Chechen forces are ready to get into force in kyiv. Monitor your screens because the tornado arrives


Clear thinking. Russia will reach its objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503864619932205065
> Once again Russian Incompetence. I don’t think they realize that US/NATO spy satellites are providing “real time” targeting data bank and Recon to Ukraine forces.
> 
> Back in 1980’s this tactic by the West really hurt Iran and prevented Iran from winning the war because ever major attack iran tried to prepare would get leaked by satellites to the Iraqis and they would gas or attack Iranian staging forces
> 
> Anyway Russia needs to adapt to this reality and do it very quickly.


Strange, it's like they have no idea they are being watched.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503921604409143299

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503895977865977857


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503921604409143299
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503895977865977857


I believe this was the same general that ordered the multiple airstrikes on that house with a grand mother and all her grand children. We all remember that. He went ahead and ordered multiple airstrikes on a milk factory and a garden. He deserved it.

BTW, the entire Russian general staff has been eliminated by Ukraine. They're just not sharing that information for you to propagate here. Yet.


----------



## SalarHaqq

In racist rant, US senator says Iranians never act in ‘good faith’ as Farsi lacks phrase​Saturday, 12 March 2022 7:25 PM *[ Last Update: Saturday, 12 March 2022 7:25 PM ]* 





US Senator Jim Risch speaks at a press conference concerning the Biden administration’s efforts to rejoin the Iran deal. (Photo by US Senate)

*In racist remarks toward the Iranian population and the people of other Farsi-speaking countries, a US senator has expressed doubt as to whether the phrase “good faith” exists in Farsi, saying he has never seen good faith on the part of Iranians. *

The Republican senator, Jim Risch, made the remarks at a press conference as he railed against the Biden administration for trying to revive the 2015 agreement with Iran – a country that he demonized, along with Russia, as “two of our worst enemies on the planet.”

“Look, any dispute can be settled by two parties if there [are] two things present – you only need two things. Number one, you need a common objective. And number two, you need to have parties acting in good faith. You have neither with Iranians,” Risch said.

He claimed that the Iranians aim to acquire a nuclear weapon and time means nothing to them so long as they reach that objective.

“This is a population that has been around for thousands of years. 10 years, 15 years, 100 years doesn’t mean anything to them, as long as they can get to their objective and have a nuclear weapon.”

The hawkish senator further said: “And secondly, they need to be acting in good faith. Look, I don’t speak Farsi. If I did, I doubt I could use the words ‘good faith.’ I don’t know that they exist because I have never seen good faith on the part of the Iranians.”

Risch’s offensive remarks, which according to observers dehumanize an entire race, are not unprecedented in Washington. Back in 2013, then-US Undersecretary of State Wendy Sherman ignited a firestorm in Iran when she said “we know that deception is part of the [Iranian] DNA.”

Interestingly, Both Sherman and Risch made their racist comments when discussing Iran’s nuclear program, which has been the subject of decades of US-manufactured crisis despite Tehran’s assertions that it does not seek nuclear weapons.

The US senator added: “So, what do we do about this? Well, the first thing we need to do about this is walk away.”

At issue is the ongoing negotiations in Vienna to revive the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA) by bringing the US back into full compliance with the accord four years after it unilaterally withdrew. The talks, reportedly in their final stages, were paused on Friday.

Several Republican lawmakers have vehemently criticized the Biden administration for trying to rejoin the JCPOA, vowing to exit the deal once again if a Republican is elected president.

The JCPOA, which went into effect in January 2016, promised Iran international sanctions reliefs in exchange for certain caps on its nuclear activities. However, Iranian officials have complained about repeated violations led by the United States since the first day the deal was implemented.

Tehran, however, fully honored its nuclear obligations under the JCPOA, as certified repeatedly by the UN nuclear watchdog, until May 8, 2019 – exactly a year after Washington’s unilateral withdrawal from the deal.

Since the Vienna talks were launched last April, the US has also continued to impose new sanctions against Iran, in what Tehran has censured as “bad faith” measures that could kill the prospects of a JCPOA revival.

Late on Thursday, the US released details of the seizure of two Iranian oil tankers, whose cargo was worth $38m, in the midst of the Vienna talks.

The vessels discharged their cargo in Houston and the Bahamas at the direction of US law enforcement, after they were seized as part of “an elaborate sanctions-busting scheme,” according to the AP.

Earlier this month, Biden extended a national emergency against Iran for another year, marking yet another act of bad faith since the talks began.
In recent weeks, as the talks progressed toward an agreement, Iranian officials stated on several occasions that a deal can be reached immediately if the US acted in “good faith.”









In racist rant, US senator says Iranians never act in ‘good faith’ as Farsi lacks phrase


A US senator says Farsi-speakers never act in “good faith” as they are unfamiliar with the phrase.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504088134878957571

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504080788152856588

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504026921948090376


----------



## thesaint

Iran frees two dual British nationals jailed for espionage


Iran has released two British nationals involved in espionage activities against the Islamic Republic and are preparing to leave the country.




www.presstv.ir






Let's buy some SU-35 with this money

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Big mistake if Putin agrees to withdraw without securing most of Ukraine and full demilitarization. Makes the whole “military operation” a bit pointless.

JCPOA showed the West will tear up any agreement. The second Russia pulls out of Ukraine, West will rebuild Ukraine up and supply them with even more devastating weapons to deter Russia.

What is Russia going to do then? Re-Invade against a fully equipped Ukraine military with experience fighting Russians? Doubtful especially with how Risk adverse Russia has been last 20 years.

Putin has one chance, after that reinvasion of Ukraine is untenable. So this agreement is not worth the paper it is written on for Russia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504104169359167497

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

TheImmortal said:


> Big mistake if Putin agrees to withdraw without securing most of Ukraine and full demilitarization. Makes the whole “military operation” a bit pointless.
> 
> JCPOA showed the West will tear up any agreement. The second Russia pulls out of Ukraine, West will rebuild Ukraine up and supply them with even more devastating weapons to deter Russia.
> 
> What is Russia going to do then? Re-Invade against a fully equipped Ukraine military with experience fighting Russians? Doubtful especially with how Risk adverse Russia has been last 20 years.
> 
> Putin has one chance, after that reinvasion of Ukraine is untenable. So this agreement is not worth the paper it is written on for Russia.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504104169359167497



Not true bro.

Russia will not release Novorossiya nor will it exit without securing that and they have already announced a new mayor in Kherson and does that look like someone whos withdrawing from these areas.

I don't think Russia would have issues with neutrality and other guraantor states coming in between them once they have seized a good junk of Ukraine which is basically Novorossiya. They wanna carve out a new nation out from Ukraine and the whole Kiev attack was just a faint attack to divert their resources to kiev and sumy areas but Russia has no desire of these areas but just using them as negotiation tool but it wants everthing from Odessa to Luhansk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504152872266645512


----------



## V. Makarov

Mr Iran Eye said:


> *According to my very reliable sources*, Russia will hit very hard and Chechen forces are ready to get into force in kyiv.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504140763222917123
US/NATO spy satellites giving away Russian positions. I’m not sure how much Russian High Command took that into account. Tactics of leaving equipment within artillery range and not establishing a safety perimeter are Just head scratching.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504156123267575818
US now giving Ukraine pre production models to test in live combat to tweak their own production.

War is a great area to test experimental weaponry and fine tune your production model. Iran has used its proxy theaters to test various equipment.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504159791031144451

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504158230804635654


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> There's a book on reverse engineering called Reverse Engineering for Beginners, it was self published by Dennis Yurichev a Russian computer scientist. When I came upon this book I was amazed to find that it had already been translated into Persian and was available in an Iranian govt library. A pretty obscure book in a pretty obscure field and the Iranians had already translated it into Persian.
> 
> Now I am not surprised by Iranian cyber capabilities. Furthermore this is a field which requires the practitioner to be extremely passionate for what they are doing. It can be extremely boring to read thousands of lines of assembly code with no guarantee of reward. Iran must have a pretty active hacker culture, you can't just force these results out of a bunch of coders.



Culturally speaking, anything involving patience will tend to appeal to Iranians. Just look at the detailed intricacy of Iranian carpets, or the mural decorations of Iranian mosques.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504182014362198016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504173038601916421

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

I chuckle when I see those who seriously have bought into their local propaganda that Ukraine is somehow going to survive this in any shape or form. 😀

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> They bungled every aspect of this invasion from minute-zero till now and have only recently changed tactics.
> 
> - SEAD/DEAD nonexistent
> - unencrypted communications
> - Soviet Style warfare in a modern setting
> - Paltry opening strike (like seriously, wtf were they thinking lmfao)
> - WHERE ARE THE DRONES?!
> - Weird tactics on the battlefield
> - Entire armor columns left exposed to enemy hit&run operations
> - For the love of **** the TB2s are still in the air....
> - Going in light and fast thinking Ukraine will just "fold" (lol)
> - Not utilizing their massive air-force due to surviving higher-tier Ukrainian AD assets
> 
> I think this war will change Russia's military for the better but the old Soviet style thinking NEEDS to be replaced.


What is the most strangest is the Russians have not been massively bombing Kiev and other major cities.
Ukrainian air force was not even bombed properly in the opening stages of the Russian operation.
Mind boggling really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

https://southfront.org/impetus-of-mop-up-in-mariupol-increased-dramatically/


----------



## jauk

More information on critical and widespread Russian progress somehow cutting through the cheap mass propaganda that is unfortunately posted here:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504259331235237894

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Houthis Share Combat Footage From Recent Attack On Saudi-Backed Forces In Yemen’s Hajjah​*On March 16, the Houthis (Ansar Allah) released footage documenting a recent attack by their fighters on forces backed by the Saudi-led coalition in the northwestern Yemeni province of Hajjah. *

The Houthis’ attack took place in the district of Hayran and the outskirts of the town of Bani Hassan in the district of Abs.

In the course of the large-scale attack, Houthi fighters captured 26 square kilometers, including dozens of Saudi-led coalition positions and the villages of al-Dhahr, al-Akashiya, al-Naqrameh, Jerb al-Muhajm, al-M’ataf, al-Manjura, Beni Kina, al-Sharqi, al-Funduq, al-Qarya al-Bayda and al- Shabakah.

The combat footage released by the Houthis shows intense clashes with Saudi-backed forces in Hayran and near Bani Hassan.

According to the Houthis, more than 200 Saudi-backed fighters, including Sudanese mercenaries, were killed or wounded in the attack.

The Saudi-led coalition supported its proxies in Hayran and Bani Hassan with dozens of airstrikes. Still, the Houthis were able to advance, using only infantry backed by a few truck-mounted machine guns.

Last month, Saudi-backed forces launched a large-scale operation to push the Houthis out from the district of Harad, which is located to the north of Hayran and Bani Hassan. The operation was a complete failure. Now, the Houthis are responding.



https://southfront.org/houthis-share-combat-footage-from-recent-attack-on-saudi-backed-forces-in-yemens-hajjah/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504381662834180096

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503654333019267075بعد باز بگن بمب اتم به دردی نمی‌خوره. ما سجیل و خرمشهر داریم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

QWECXZ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503654333019267075بعد باز بگن بمب اتم به دردی نمی‌خوره. ما سجیل و خرمشهر داریم​


I will repeat it, Iran does not need atomic bomb to defend themselves powerfully

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Repost from the IRIAF thread, the following explanations are offered by a French expatriate with actual military knowledge:

This war for all practical purposes is over. The Ukrainian army is defeated and completely encircled in different cauldrons, it no longer has any strategic initiative. Its only remaining option now is what the Germans did in 1945, namely to turn every city into a fortress, which at the tactical level is absolutely useless.

Especially since the Ukrainian army is extremely worn out, even the short range offensives over about 40 kilometers used to conduct are no longer within its capabilities. During the few attempts they made as of late, their entire columns were annihilated. Russia is now the only side with strategic initiative, and part of the western elites have understood this.

As for the notion that Moscow was miscalculating Ukrainians will welcome its forces with open arms, those who believe this omnipresent contention need to understand that we're still in the operational phase of the war. To take the example of France's during WW2, before De Gaulle could march in Paris, there was a week of military operations inside the city, so naturally residents weren't leaving their homes with flowers to offer to the soldiers.

Moreover, in most of the larger Ukrainian towns, reprisal battalions are still present and they are over-represented. For the past eight years, these have been instigating a reign of terror in the entire south-east of the country, where the majority of Russian-speakers live. Therefore, people are still expectant. Nonetheless, several cities of more than 100.000 inhabitants entirely relied upon the Russians: this is the case of Melitopol, Berdyansk, Kupryansk, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503654333019267075بعد باز بگن بمب اتم به دردی نمی‌خوره. ما سجیل و خرمشهر داریم​


Kasaani ke migan bomb atomi harame, aval bayad tohzi bedan ke chera Pakestan, dovomin keshvare eslami (az nazare jamiat) bomb atomi dare? 
Aslan man nemidoonam, ki in haram haram ro rah andaakhte? shayad beshe rishash roo dar sohbat ha rahbare asli enghelab (khomeini) peyda kard. Mogheyi ke Saddam ba bomb shimiyay dasht iraniha ro mesle aabe khordan mikosht, magar hamin khode khomeini va nezaamesh naboodan ke goftan ma hagh nadarim az selahe shimiyay estefade konim, chon ke ''harame''.

Akhe in haram boodan bekhore too sareshoon agar gharar bashe iran va iraniha ro too sari khor va zalil va bi defa negar daran.



Mr Iran Eye said:


> I will repeat it, Iran does not need atomic bomb to defend themselves powerfully


Why is your standpoint so similar to Netanyahu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Kasaani ke migan bomb atomi harame, aval bayad tohzi bedan ke chera Pakestan, dovomin keshvare eslami (az nazare jamiat) bomb atomi dare?
> Aslan man nemidoonam, ki in haram haram ro rah andaakhte? shayad beshe rishash roo dar sohbat ha rahbare asli enghelab (khomeini) peyda kard. Mogheyi ke Saddam ba bomb shimiyay dasht iraniha ro mesle aabe khordan mikosht, magar hamin khode khomeini va nezaamesh naboodan ke goftan ma hagh nadarim az selahe shimiyay estefade konim, chon ke ''harame''.
> 
> Akhe in haram boodan bekhore too sareshoon agar gharar bashe iran va iraniha ro too sari khor va zalil va bi defa negar daran.


حرام بودن یعنی خایه‌اش رو ندارن
اون موقع هم خمینی می‌دونست اگه ایران سلام شیمیایی استفاده کنه اون‌جا دیگه برای ایران مثل عراق آمریکا و شوروی قطعنامه رو وتو نمی‌کنند بلکه چهارتا هم می‌ذارن روش و سنگین‌ترش می‌کنند. همون عراق هم اگه پشتیبانی آمریکا و شوروی و اروپا رو برای به کار بردن تسلیحات شیمیانی نداشت بعد از اولین به کارگیری سلاح شیمیایی شورت صدام رو پرچم می‌کردن. همونطوری که سر حمله به کویت دهن صدام رو طوری برق آسا سرویس کردن که صدام بعد از اون آروم گرفت

این هم همینه. حرامه چون خایه ساختنش رو ندارن. چون خوب خط قرمزهاشون رو می‌دونند
این فروم پر شده از خایه‌مال‌های ترول. تو توئیتر همه کسانی که طرف ایران هستند و اتفاقاً طرفدار سپاه و ارتش هستند شاکی هستند
سیاست هسته‌ای و سیاست خارجی ایران مدت‌هاست که گندش هر روز بیشتر در میاد
وگرنه اتفاقاً اسلام هر بخشی‌اش رو بخونی گفته مسلمین باید به بهترین سلاح‌ها مجهز بشن
اسلام تنها چیزی که توش پیدا نمی‌شه حرف از بد بودن ابزار جنگی هست. اینها همه داستان هست
خود پیامبر اسلام می‌گه به بچه‌هاتون از همون دوران بچگی سوارکاری و تیراندازی آموزش بدین. در این حد اسلام به امور نظامی اهمیت می‌ده

حداقل ۱۰ موشک شلیک شده به پایگاه موساد تو اربیل که تو یک سری تصاویر من ۸ برخورد رو هم به ساختمون اصلی شمردم. باز با این وجود بنای اصلی ساختمون پابرجاست. بعد می‌گن کل پایگاه‌های آمریکا + کل نقاط مهم کشورهای همسایه و اسرائیل رو با موشک می‌زنیم تو ۱۰ دقیقه صاف می‌کنیم ) یک سری هم هورا می‌کشن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

ahaider97 said:


> There's a book on reverse engineering called Reverse Engineering for Beginners, it was self published by Dennis Yurichev a Russian computer scientist. When I came upon this book I was amazed to find that it had already been translated into Persian and was available in an Iranian govt library. A pretty obscure book in a pretty obscure field and the Iranians had already translated it into Persian.
> 
> Now I am not surprised by Iranian cyber capabilities. Furthermore this is a field which requires the practitioner to be extremely passionate for what they are doing. It can be extremely boring to read thousands of lines of assembly code with no guarantee of reward. Iran must have a pretty active hacker culture, you can't just force these results out of a bunch of coders.


Yes, we have many autistic Iranians that can read thousands of lines of code without blowing their brains out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Why did you post this ? Oryx is going to have a heart attack.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504381662834180096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> This war for all practical purposes is over. The Ukrainian army is defeated and completely encircled in different cauldrons, it no longer has any strategic initiative. Its only remaining option now is what the Germans did in 1945, namely to turn every city into a fortress, which at the tactical level is absolutely useless.



Germans did not make cities fortress in WW2 unless you assume the only city in Germany was Berlin. Allies and Axis routinely firebombed and level cities with massive amounts of bombers something that cannot be done today (to the same extent) due to Geneva Conventions. 

Making cities a fortress is a Soviet doctrine that was to be used against NATO in order to dwindle down NATOs superior numbers/equipment and bog them down in urban warfare.

Ironically Ukraine is copying a mix between Soviet doctrine and terrorist doctrine right now. Hiding in cities and using civilian centers as military centers (hospitals, churches, schools, high rises, etc).


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> حرام بودن یعنی خایه‌اش رو ندارن
> اون موقع هم خمینی می‌دونست اگه ایران سلام شیمیایی استفاده کنه اون‌جا دیگه برای ایران مثل عراق آمریکا و شوروی قطعنامه رو وتو نمی‌کنند بلکه چهارتا هم می‌ذارن روش و سنگین‌ترش می‌کنند. همون عراق هم اگه پشتیبانی آمریکا و شوروی و اروپا رو برای به کار بردن تسلیحات شیمیانی نداشت بعد از اولین به کارگیری سلاح شیمیایی شورت صدام رو پرچم می‌کردن. همونطوری که سر حمله به کویت دهن صدام رو طوری برق آسا سرویس کردن که صدام بعد از اون آروم گرفت
> 
> این هم همینه. حرامه چون خایه ساختنش رو ندارن. چون خوب خط قرمزهاشون رو می‌دونند
> این فروم پر شده از خایه‌مال‌های ترول. تو توئیتر همه کسانی که طرف ایران هستند و اتفاقاً طرفدار سپاه و ارتش هستند شاکی هستند
> سیاست هسته‌ای و سیاست خارجی ایران مدت‌هاست که گندش هر روز بیشتر در میاد
> وگرنه اتفاقاً اسلام هر بخشی‌اش رو بخونی گفته مسلمین باید به بهترین سلاح‌ها مجهز بشن
> اسلام تنها چیزی که توش پیدا نمی‌شه حرف از بد بودن ابزار جنگی هست. اینها همه داستان هست
> خود پیامبر اسلام می‌گه به بچه‌هاتون از همون دوران بچگی سوارکاری و تیراندازی آموزش بدین. در این حد اسلام به امور نظامی اهمیت می‌ده
> 
> حداقل ۱۰ موشک شلیک شده به پایگاه موساد تو اربیل که تو یک سری تصاویر من ۸ برخورد رو هم به ساختمون اصلی شمردم. باز با این وجود بنای اصلی ساختمون پابرجاست. بعد می‌گن کل پایگاه‌های آمریکا + کل نقاط مهم کشورهای همسایه و اسرائیل رو با موشک می‌زنیم تو ۱۰ دقیقه صاف می‌کنیم ) یک سری هم هورا می‌کشن​


Dooste aziz, har eghdami ke omr nezaam ro bishtar kone, halaale. Magar nemigoftan raisi biad barname atomi ro edame midim o baaj nemidim o az in cherto perta?. Alan maloom shode ke torkmanchayi 2022 (barjam) daghighan copy hamoon ghardaade khianatkaraane'ist ke amsaale Rohani va zarif emza kardan. Emrooz farda emza konan hame joziatesh bishtar maloom mishe va aabrooshoon mire.

Ma (iran'ian mihanparast) ham chon ke joloye doshman kam nayarim zood raftim too kaare tablighat va hamin shelike mushak ha ro bozorg kardim. chekar konim dige, intori bayad aabroo bekharim.
Esrailiha mian dahane sepahi ha ro mostaghiman servis mikonan, khooneshoono mirizan bad sepah mire mushak be yek saakhtemon bi arzesh dar kordestane eragh mizane. Hala begim ke vaghean oonja toosh jasoos boode' o va az in harfa. Ta mogheyi ke khode khaake esraeil ya khode esrailiha mostaghiman hadaf gharar nagiran, hamin aash va hamin kaase hast.
2,3 haafte dige baaz too akhbar breaking news miad ke dobare sepah ro bombaroon kardan dar suriye.

Agha jan, ya dorost hesabi jolo doshman vaysta ya bache khoobi sho va taslim sho. Amricayiha ham mizaran ta bekhay naft befrushi va ye 10,20 saale dige hatta selah ham behet mifrooshan. ye 10 saal dige roosh va raisi ro ham be onvane magham moazam rahbari davat mikonan be congre amrika.

In zhest gereftan ha va in ada osool ha faghat baraye yek mosht badbakht bichaare shiye eraaghi ya lobnaani ha hast.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Why did you post this ? Oryx is going to have a heart attack.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504522637757796356


----------



## Stryker1982

Major lessons to be learned here.

Perhaps large IFVs/APCs and Tanks are completely useless without an APS system that can counter a $50,000 round. Especially in any terrain other than flat desert terrain seen in Iraq or Saudi Arabia.
Groups of well equipped and trained infantry are still unmatched. Too difficult and dangerous before, good infantry in good terrain (mountains, or wooded areas) can stop a mechanized column. Of course, king in urban environments.
Drones, more important than ever. I don't mean large combat UAVs, but quadcopter's that can travel several kilometers and scan an area. Very hard to spot, and stop. Provides very good tactical reconnaissance. Ukraine has used them well.

Anything to add or remove?

Iran, ahead of the curve here and thinking properly, focused heavily on ATGM production. Iranian terrain requires longer range assets than something like a Javelin or NLAW. Continual focus on more destructive power and lighter weights of ATGM design is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Unbelievable. An old picture of Tasmanian firefighters being passed around as Ukrainian fire fighters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504522456123465731

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504521361720594438

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Dooste aziz, har eghdami ke omr nezaam ro bishtar kone, halaale. Magar nemigoftan raisi biad barname atomi ro edame midim o baaj nemidim o az in cherto perta?. Alan maloom shode ke torkmanchayi 2022 (barjam) daghighan copy hamoon ghardaade khianatkaraane'ist ke amsaale Rohani va zarif emza kardan. Emrooz farda emza konan hame joziatesh bishtar maloom mishe va aabrooshoon mire.
> 
> Ma (iran'ian mihanparast) ham chon ke joloye doshman kam nayarim zood raftim too kaare tablighat va hamin shelike mushak ha ro bozorg kardim. chekar konim dige, intori bayad aabroo bekharim.
> Esrailiha mian dahane sepahi ha ro mostaghiman servis mikonan, khooneshoono mirizan bad sepah mire mushak be yek saakhtemon bi arzesh dar kordestane eragh mizane. Hala begim ke vaghean oonja toosh jasoos boode' o va az in harfa. Ta mogheyi ke khode khaake esraeil ya khode esrailiha mostaghiman hadaf gharar nagiran, hamin aash va hamin kaase hast.
> 2,3 haafte dige baaz too akhbar breaking news miad ke dobare sepah ro bombaroon kardan dar suriye.
> 
> Agha jan, ya dorost hesabi jolo doshman vaysta ya bache khoobi sho va taslim sho. Amricayiha ham mizaran ta bekhay naft befrushi va ye 10,20 saale dige hatta selah ham behet mifrooshan. ye 10 saal dige roosh va raisi ro ham be onvane magham moazam rahbari davat mikonan be congre amrika.
> 
> In zhest gereftan ha va in ada osool ha faghat baraye yek mosht badbakht bichaare shiye eraaghi ya lobnaani ha hast.


گویا دارن اورانیوم ۶۰ درصدی که غنی کردن رو برای تولید مولیبدن به کار می‌برن. یعنی عملاً ریدن به ذخیره استراتژیک نظام برای فرار هسته‌ای
درد اصلی اینجاست که این جنگ اوکراین موقعیتی هست که شاید هر ۵۰ سال یک بار گیر ایران بیاد و آقایون رسماً دارن با سیاست‌های احمقانه می‌رینن توش در حالیکه عربستان و امارات و اعراب دارن از فرصت استفاده بهینه رو می‌برن

داستان من و تو و کسانی که از جمهوری اسلامی به خاطر ایران دفاع می‌کنند همون حکایت سندروم استکهلم هست. جمهوری اسلامی رسماً کشور رو به گروگان گرفته ما هم به خاطر کشور داریم ازش دفاع می‌کنیم چون راه دیگه‌ای نیست و مجبوریم به گروگان‌گیر اعتماد کنیم وگرنه یه مشت لاشخورتر از جمهوری اسلامی اون ور ایستادن منتظر از بین بردن کشور هستند
ساختمونی که زدن بدون شک پایگاه جاسوسی یا نظامی اسرائیل بوده. تصاویر کاملاً گویا هست که اون ساختمون یک ساختمون عادی نیست. خفه شدن اسرائیلی‌ها هم تائید می‌کنه این مسئله رو. اتفاقاً هدف رو بسیار زیبا انتخاب کردن و زدن. اما این برای پاسخ دادن به کشتن ۲ نیروی ایرانی کافی هست. نه برای حمله به کرمانشاه. برای حمله به کرمانشاه دست کم باید بلندی‌های جولان رو زد

باز با همه این وجود اگه عراق کشور بدبخت و جنگ زده‌ای نبود همین رو هم نمی‌تونستن انجام بدن. باز شانس آوردیم از عراق پاشده بود اومده بود کرمانشاه اگه هر همسایه دیگه‌ای بود آقایون جرات پاسخ دادن نداشتن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Huge news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504522422258737154

Here’s why







Once the first line of defense falls, the collapse backwards will be much more rapid.

The first line of defense (izyum-slovyansk-kramatorsk) is Ukraine’s strongest defense lien and also contains close to 100K soldiers prior to war as they were their fighting the separatist republics. These are also some of Ukraine’s most battle hardened troops and were trained by CIA/US operators. So losing them in the cauldron will be a big blow.

So the options are

A) be encircled into the classic soviet cauldron tactic

B) retreat to second line of defense and delay the inevitable (battle of kiev).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504495883911581697

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504447567249219584


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

jauk said:


> I chuckle when I see those who seriously have bought into their local propaganda that Ukraine is somehow going to survive this in any shape or form. 😀


1 German in this thread thinks so. I cant wait for him to look stupid. We know NATO wasnt prepared because Germany exposed it had a weak military and US wasnt wiling to fight. GAME OVER FOR BICH AZZZ NATO! lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Tanks without APS systems are borderline useless in an era of widespread ATGM adoption.

This is why Iran should halt any tank production and APC/IFV that doesn’t carry an APS system. APS leads to greater survivability of crew and asset. ERA and laser jammers are not enough in this day and age.

First a land war involving Iran is very very low % probability, but also building new models of mech armour without APS integrated is a waste of $$$ that could have been spent elsewhere.

If Syria and Yemen were not wake up calls, then Russian military operation in Ukraine should be.

Either do it right or don’t do it at all. Don’t treat your highly trained tank crews (3 per tank) as cannon fodder as the Russians did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jauk

Analysis from military.ir. Probably the best on the planet (Twitter babies rejoice!)





__





تحلیل و پیگیری تحولات اوکراین


5 hours قبل , hexman گفت: تصاویر ماهواره نشان میدهد ادعا اوکراینی ها مبنی بر حمله و نابودی شماری هلیکوپتر روسی در پایگاه هوایی Kherson که در کنترل روسیه است صحیح بوده. این عملیات ظاهرا توسط توپخانه صورت گرفته و به نابودی شماری از ۴۹ هلیکوپتر روسی مستقر در این پایگاه تحت تصرف روس ها انجامیده ؛ هلی...



www.military.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> گویا دارن اورانیوم ۶۰ درصدی که غنی کردن رو برای تولید مولیبدن به کار می‌برن. یعنی عملاً ریدن به ذخیره استراتژیک نظام برای فرار هسته‌ای
> درد اصلی اینجاست که این جنگ اوکراین موقعیتی هست که شاید هر ۵۰ سال یک بار گیر ایران بیاد و آقایون رسماً دارن با سیاست‌های احمقانه می‌رینن توش در حالیکه عربستان و امارات و اعراب دارن از فرصت استفاده بهینه رو می‌برن
> 
> داستان من و تو و کسانی که از جمهوری اسلامی به خاطر ایران دفاع می‌کنند همون حکایت سندروم استکهلم هست. جمهوری اسلامی رسماً کشور رو به گروگان گرفته ما هم به خاطر کشور داریم ازش دفاع می‌کنیم چون راه دیگه‌ای نیست و مجبوریم به گروگان‌گیر اعتماد کنیم وگرنه یه مشت لاشخورتر از جمهوری اسلامی اون ور ایستادن منتظر از بین بردن کشور هستند
> ساختمونی که زدن بدون شک پایگاه جاسوسی یا نظامی اسرائیل بوده. تصاویر کاملاً گویا هست که اون ساختمون یک ساختمون عادی نیست. خفه شدن اسرائیلی‌ها هم تائید می‌کنه این مسئله رو. اتفاقاً هدف رو بسیار زیبا انتخاب کردن و زدن. اما این برای پاسخ دادن به کشتن ۲ نیروی ایرانی کافی هست. نه برای حمله به کرمانشاه. برای حمله به کرمانشاه دست کم باید بلندی‌های جولان رو زد
> 
> باز با همه این وجود اگه عراق کشور بدبخت و جنگ زده‌ای نبود همین رو هم نمی‌تونستن انجام بدن. باز شانس آوردیم از عراق پاشده بود اومده بود کرمانشاه اگه هر همسایه دیگه‌ای بود آقایون جرات پاسخ دادن نداشتن​



حرفهات قسمتی درست و‌ قسمتی طوطی وار غلطه

مثال غلطش


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504622970064547845
دقت کردی روسیه گفت آمریکا از سلاح هسته ای بعد از جنگ ژاپن استفاده کرده است

حالا کجا استفاده کرده است


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504576308239474689
China no where to be found...

Does China live in a fairy tale land where without Russia and Iran it thinks it can take on:

NATO
US
Australia
Japan
South Korea
India

All by itself?

Putin thought that that way from 2000 to circa 2021, Xi should ask him how successful the Russian model of “no allies with any neighbors” was.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Very intresting drone designs coming out of Venezuela.

High Iranian-Venezuelan cooperation in this field.

May see newer RQ-170 designs in the future if they don’t exist already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504692101770010626


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> حرفهات قسمتی درست و‌ قسمتی طوطی وار غلطه
> 
> مثال غلطش
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504622970064547845
> دقت کردی روسیه گفت آمریکا از سلاح هسته ای بعد از جنگ ژاپن استفاده کرده است
> 
> حالا کجا استفاده کرده است


کجاش غلطه دقیقاً؟
اینی که ایران داره ذخایر اورانیومش رو تبدیل به مولیبدن می‌کنه در چندین خبرگزاری معتبر گفته شده​


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504576308239474689
> China no where to be found...
> 
> Does China live in a fairy tale land where without Russia and Iran it thinks it can take on:
> 
> NATO
> US
> Australia
> Japan
> South Korea
> India
> 
> All by itself?
> 
> Putin thought that that way from 2000 to circa 2021, Xi should ask him how successful the Russian model of “no allies with any neighbors” was.


Huh. Are you saying you know something the Chinese Communist Party leadership doesn’t? I suggest trying to analyze why things happen and present it here rather than repurposing conventional and rather simplistic viewpoints mixed with punch words.That’s harder and much more valuable. Same goes with your opinions on the Iranian Space Agency’s persistence on the Simorgh . Why are they persistent? Why are China and Russia acting the way you perceive (if at all)? 

Waiting with bated breath and many many cheerful thanks.


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Culturally speaking, anything involving patience will tend to appeal to Iranians. Just look at the detailed intricacy of Iranian carpets, or the mural decorations of Iranian mosques.


In my head I have a categorization which I call the ‘watchmaker civilizations’. I use it as a metaphor for those civilizations that think and do with precision. Yes, Iranians are watchmakers. Rugs are a small keyhole into that. The cultural behavior with all its pomp and circumstance is another. Watchmakers have traditionally been leaders in science and tech and critical and strategic thought. We know who the other watchmakers are or are not.

Those who don’t deeply get what I said are forever sentenced to the ranks of cargo cults. They simply cannot assess Iran and it behavior in its true form.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کجاش غلطه دقیقاً؟
> اینی که ایران داره ذخایر اورانیومش رو تبدیل به مولیبدن می‌کنه در چندین خبرگزاری معتبر گفته شده​



هاینونن داره میگه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> هاینونن داره میگه


خب؟ باز هم متوجه منظورت نمی‌شم
اون هم نمی‌گه که ایران شروع به تبدیل اورانیوم ۶۰٪ به مولیبدن نکرده​


----------



## aryobarzan

jauk said:


> In my head I have a categorization which I call the ‘watchmaker civilizations’. I use it as a metaphor for those civilizations that think and do with precision. Yes, Iranians are watchmakers. Rugs are a small keyhole into that. The cultural behavior with all its pomp and circumstance is another. Watchmakers have traditionally been leaders in science and tech and critical and strategic thought. We know who the other watchmakers are or are not.
> 
> Those who don’t deeply get what I said are forever sentenced to the ranks of cargo cults. They simply cannot assess Iran and it behavior in its true form.


Fully agree...you either belong to "Watch maker civilization" group or you just keep trading the watch makers creations...I call this second group "trader civilizations"...Iran has lots of them in our southern borders.

"Watch makers" also need a break..going to visit friend and relatives for the new year Noruz..Train stations are busy these days.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

دوباره ریدن، ولی ایندفعه روحانی ای نیست که بندازن گردنش البته باز یه چیزی برای ماله کشی پیدا می کنن

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504696695229235219

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خب؟ باز هم متوجه منظورت نمی‌شم
> اون هم نمی‌گه که ایران شروع به تبدیل اورانیوم ۶۰٪ به مولیبدن نکرده​



واقعا ایران زرنگی کرده 
تقریبا همه اورانیوم باقی میمونه

مولیبدن و تکنسیوم هم قیمت خوبی داره

واقعا زبل بودند با این کار

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

A big plane in Pardis Technology park...




Used as platform for aviation related product development. Interesting video.




__





Loading…






media.farsnews.ir













خبرگزاری فارس - ویدئو| در هواپیمای غول پیکر مستقر در پارک فناوری پردیس چه خبر است؟


در این ویدئو با پرویز کرمی مشاور معاون علمی و فناوری ریاست جمهوری همراه می‌شویم تا ببینیم در هواپیمای غول‌پیکری که چندسال پیش در پارک فناوری پردیس مستقر شد، چه خبر است.



www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> واقعا ایران زرنگی کرده
> تقریبا همه اورانیوم باقی میمونه
> 
> مولیبدن و تکنسیوم هم قیمت خوبی داره
> 
> واقعا زبل بودند با این کار


عزیز من چی داری می‌گی؟
هدف از ذخیره ۶۰٪ اورانیوم نزدیک شدن به فرار هسته‌ای بوده
وگرنه مولیبدن رو با اورانیوم ۲۰٪ هم می‌شه برای رادیودارو تولید کرد
با این کار کارتی که ساختن رو عملاً خنثی کردن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Pıttık said:


> So, i learned a new word, it is "Takiye"
> 
> It comes from Iranian culture and it means lying. There is no other nation other than Iran that made lying a part of their culture.
> 
> Maybe that's why the whole world is treating iranian nation as a bunch of terrorists.



in persian culture = lie the biggest crime in turk culture to lie is *equalled* with breathing air.


google it this is about Persian culture "I.139. They hold it unlawful to talk of anything which it is unlawful to do. The most disgraceful thing in the world, they think, is to tell a _lie"_

what you call "Taqiyya" is some bullshit your ISIS father tells about shias, its just an Jihadist rubbish to claim "Shias are just like jews". stop spreading your ISIS wahaabi anti shiasm here.

its not even "Iranian" or persian you uneducated turk.

Its what Sunni`s had accused shias of doing in medieval iraq (arabs) to prosecute them.




__





Taqiya - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504911427559215108
Pretty symbolic moment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504911427559215108
> Pretty symbolic moment


Realpolik in this region is crazy.

One year they want to kill you and get rid of you, and then the next they invite you to talk lol. No loyalty that's for sure. Careful who you make friends with in this region.


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> عزیز من چی داری می‌گی؟
> هدف از ذخیره ۶۰٪ اورانیوم نزدیک شدن به فرار هسته‌ای بوده
> وگرنه مولیبدن رو با اورانیوم ۲۰٪ هم می‌شه برای رادیودارو تولید کرد
> با این کار کارتی که ساختن رو عملاً خنثی کردن​



قرار بود ترقیق بشه
حالا نود درصد همونه که هست و داخل مونده

فرقش زیاده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Realpolik in this region is crazy.
> 
> One year they want to kill you and get rid of you, and then the next they invite you to talk lol. No loyalty that's for sure. Careful who you make friends with in this region.



Saudi Arabia spent 20B (1980’s dollars) to prop up Saddam in his war against Iran. Then wonder why Iran was cool towards diplomacy in the decades that followed. As if the hundreds of thousands of lives lost meant nothing.

These PG “monarchs” are glorified baboons with money. No strategic thinking exists hence why they are slaves to the white man, they need someone to “think” for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> قرار بود ترقیق بشه
> حالا نود درصد همونه که هست و داخل مونده
> 
> فرقش زیاده


خب ترقیق هم اشتباه هست همونطوری که از روز اول گفتم
بر می‌گردیم به حرف اولی که زدم که سیاست غنی‌سازی ۶۰٪ بی هدف انجام شد
و الان هم در بدترین موقع ممکن این کار انجام شد

این ۹۰٪ هم که داری می‌گی عدد اشتباهی هست
ضمناً مطمئن باش اون بخشی هم که شکافته نشده رو نمی‌ذارن ایران بمونه
پسماندش رو هم بهرحال باید بفرستن خارج. در نتیجه هیچ فرقی نمی‌کنه از اون نظر​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خب ترقیق هم اشتباه هست همونطوری که از روز اول گفتم
> بر می‌گردیم به حرف اولی که زدم که سیاست غنی‌سازی ۶۰٪ بی هدف انجام شد
> و الان هم در بدترین موقع ممکن این کار انجام شد
> 
> این ۹۰٪ هم که داری می‌گی عدد اشتباهی هست
> ضمناً مطمئن باش اون بخشی هم که شکافته نشده رو نمی‌ذارن ایران بمونه
> پسماندش رو هم بهرحال باید بفرستن خارج. در نتیجه هیچ فرقی نمی‌کنه از اون نظر​



پسماندش میمونه
اما
مساله اصلی اینه
فکر میکنی مسیر مخفی وجود نداره

فکر میکنی امریکا علیه ایران ضربه اول هسته ای نمیزنه و همه ترسو اند

فکر میکنی چندر غاز شصت درصد بازدارندگی داره

ببین امریکا بعد جنگ ژاپن کجا سلاح هسته ای استفاده کرده ما نمیدونیم
کجا

این حرف روسهاست


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> پسماندش میمونه
> اما
> مساله اصلی اینه
> فکر میکنی مسیر مخفی وجود نداره
> 
> فکر میکنی امریکا علیه ایران ضربه اول هسته ای نمیزنه و همه ترسو اند
> 
> فکر میکنی چندر غاز شصت درصد بازدارندگی داره
> 
> ببین امریکا بعد جنگ ژاپن کجا سلاح هسته ای استفاده کرده ما نمیدونیم
> کجا
> 
> این حرف روسهاست


Yemen...they used a tactical nuclear bomb at the first few days of war..


----------



## Raghfarm007

Pıttık said:


> So, i learned a new word, it is "Takiye"
> 
> It comes from Iranian culture and it means lying. There is no other nation other than Iran that made lying a part of their culture.
> 
> Maybe that's why the whole world is treating iranian nation as a bunch of terrorists.



Takiye ..... sounds a lot like Torkiye.....

Makes a lot of sense, as Turkey is made of lies by a homosexual freemason called Mustafa Kamal Atta toOooooooork....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Raghfarm007 said:


> Takiye ..... sounds a lot like Torkiye.....
> 
> Makes a lot of sense, as Turkey is made of lies by a homosexual freemason called Mustafa Kamal Atta toOooooooork....


He is a "Juice"....uses Turko flag ..a false flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

QWECXZ said:


> عزیز من چی داری می‌گی؟
> هدف از ذخیره ۶۰٪ اورانیوم نزدیک شدن به فرار هسته‌ای بوده
> وگرنه مولیبدن رو با اورانیوم ۲۰٪ هم می‌شه برای رادیودارو تولید کرد
> با این کار کارتی که ساختن رو عملاً خنثی کردن​


مراقب باشید که مشکلات غنی سازی بعد از تقریبا ۵٪ به شدت کاهش میابه. طوری که از نظر سرعت دستیابی ۲۰٪ یا ۶۰٪ زیاد فرقی نداره.


----------



## _Nabil_

Pıttık said:


> So, i learned a new word, it is "Takiye"
> 
> It comes from Iranian culture and it means lying. There is no other nation other than Iran that made lying a part of their culture.
> 
> Maybe that's why the whole world is treating iranian nation as a bunch of terrorists.


So I learned that you are a confirmed retarded.

تقية is an Arabic word .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504833340725252099

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504692101770010626





text from following website:





__





Loading…






southfront.org





Meanwhile, the Russian Defense Ministry continues to reveal details of the epic helicopter landing operation at Hostomel Airfield near Kyiv that took place on February 24 and allowed to take control of this facility.

The Russian Defense Ministry 



> _The crews of a rotorcraft attack group have conducted a tactical landing operation at one of the Ukrainian military airfields. The group of Ka-52 and Mi-24 attack helicopters has destroyed the firing positions of the man-portable air defense system (MANPAD) operators, air defence missile systems and armoured vehicles of the Ukrainian Armed Forces around the perimeter of the airfields.
> The attack was being conducted by missile and fire armament mounted on the helicopters in various manoeuvres that facilitated the safe tactical landing at the airfield.
> The army aviation crews had promptly detected the camouflaged air defence systems and MANPAD positions hidden behind civilian vehicles. The pilots of the Russian Aerospace Forces have completely destroyed the air defence system of the airfield by using organic air ordnance.
> The commander of the leading Ka-52 helicopter attacked by an intensive MANPAD fire has covered the group of Mi-8 helicopters by drawing the shelling to his vehicle.
> The leading helicopter has been shelled 18 times by MANPAD and air defence systems from the ground. After being damaged, the crew carried out a precautionary landing and organised a perimeter defence holding it until the arrival of the second rotorcraft attack group despite the continuous attack held by the units of the Ukrainian Armed Forces.
> The crew of the damaged helicopter did not get hurt and was evacuated to the main airfield of the second rotorcraft attack group.
> Thanks to the courage and heroism of the main attack group formed by Ka-52 and Mi-24 helicopters, the landing operation of the Airborne Troops units has been conducted without loss._


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504911427559215108
> Pretty symbolic moment





Stryker1982 said:


> Realpolik in this region is crazy.
> 
> One year they want to kill you and get rid of you, and then the next they invite you to talk lol. No loyalty that's for sure. Careful who you make friends with in this region.



Syria used to have very close relations with PGCC regimes prior to the war (mostly of economic and diplomatic nature), with hundreds of thousands of Syrian workers residing in Saudi Arabia. At the same time, Damascus never questioned its strategic alliance with Iran nor its staunch opposition to the occupation of Palestine. This is what always defined Syrian regional policy.

What events like these imply is a gradual return to the status quo ante. In other words, total defeat of the zio-American led attempt to provoke a revision of the geostrategic equation through proxy war waged on the Syrian government with the help of their regional client states.

What they don't imply, is that Syria is distancing itself from Iran, although Iran's enemies will of course try not just to portray it that way, but to actually bring about such an outcome. To no avail, however.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Meanwhile, the Russian Defense Ministry continues to reveal details of the epic helicopter landing operation at Hostomel Airfield near Kyiv that took place on February 24 and allowed to take control of this facility.



Video of the Hostomel landing, one of the rare audiovisual documents on this war released by Moscow.






Now I'm not a military expert, but the impression these images generate has 'professionalism' written all over it. Truly impressive conduct by the Russian armed forces.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Now I'm not a military expert, but the impression these images generate has 'professionalism' written all over it. Truly impressive conduct by the Russian armed forces.



Most of the those guys died in the counter attack. Along with the paratroopers they dropped in Kiyv and the same saboteur assets they activated in the capital. Part of the early days “fiasco”.

But yes those are the elite of the Russian military branches. The command thought they could capture key points of the capital and force a quick surrender. Classic military coup plan led by special forces. 

Except it ended mostly like Nohed’s deployment to Battle of Al Eis . Rushed and head scratching...heading into battle with fraught intelligence. Result was predictable.

Nonetheless Russian’s eventually took back (and held) Hostomel after both sides pummeled it with artillery and rocket fire.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505079167725060099
Russia has used hypersonic missiles for first time and because first country in the world to field them in war.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Except it ended mostly like Nohed’s deployment to Battle of Al Eis . Rushed and head scratching...heading into battle with fraught intelligence. Result was predictable


Did Nohed participate in anything in Syria after that disaster? They seem to have withdrew to a supporting role.

Should be a wakeup call. If I recall 4 Nohed members were martyred


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Most of the those guys died in the counter attack.



This is what NATO-affiliated sources may have claimed but I've not seen concrete evidence.



TheImmortal said:


> The command thought they could capture key points of the capital and force a quick surrender.



Were there any leaks of classified documents or conversations taking place in the Russian high command?



TheImmortal said:


> Except it ended mostly like Nohed’s deployment to Battle of Al Eis . Rushed and head scratching...heading into battle with fraught intelligence. Result was predictable.



NOHED was tasked with slowing down and pushing back a force about ten times superior in numbers.



Stryker1982 said:


> Did Nohed participate in anything in Syria after that disaster? They seem to have withdrew to a supporting role.
> 
> Should be a wakeup call. If I recall 4 Nohed members were martyred



Not a disaster. Here's what happened:







A normal occurrence in a war. NOHED did a great job in that battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Stryker1982 said:


> Did Nohed participate in anything in Syria after that disaster? They seem to have withdrew to a supporting role.
> 
> Should be a wakeup call. If I recall 4 Nohed members were martyred



The rebels perspective is quite damning according to them Russia had deployed approx 100k forces which took part and majority of them chechens who first used the Assadists as cannon fodders but once they were beaten back which they did always as their moral was low then the crusaders and chechens will enter and put up much stiffer resistance and fight


----------



## Battlion25

_Nabil_ said:


> So I learned that you are a confirmed retarded.
> 
> تقية is an Arabic word .....



Taqiya is linked with Nifaq meaning hypocrisy in general or in Arabic Munafiq or Munafiqeen..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504388037928751111


----------



## Shawnee

Battlion25 said:


> Taqiya is linked with Nifaq meaning hypocrisy in general or in Arabic Munafiq or Munafiqeen..


You obviously don’t know Arabic. One is n f gh
Other t gh y

You literally disrespected Quoran

@Pıttık


لا یتخذ المؤمنون الکافرین اولیاء من دون المؤمنین و من یفعل ذالک فلیس من الله فی شیئ الا ان *تتقوا* منهم تقاةً و یحذّرکم الله نفسه و الی الله المصیر (آل عمران /
۲۸).

من کفر بالله من بعد ایمانه الا من اکره و قلبه مطمئن بالایمان

و قال رجل مؤمن من آل فرعون یکتم ایمانه اتقتلون رجلا أن یقول ربی الله و قد جائکم بالبینات من ربکم​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Did Nohed participate in anything in Syria after that disaster? They seem to have withdrew to a supporting role.
> 
> Should be a wakeup call. If I recall 4 Nohed members were martyred



NOHED and other SOF elements on an individual role maybe as volunteers or as part of Quds force were in the battle of Aleppo.

But from a official deployment or BTG standpoint they left the theater altogether with the news of Al Eis hitting Iranian public.

To me it was possibly military politics, IRGC was having a lot of recent success under the Solemani and Russia alliance and I Remember one day NOHED and Artesh just announce they are officially joining the war. I thought it was bizarre at the time when iran was trying to portray its role in Syria to advisor level. Now you have Artesh basically saying Iran for the first time in 30 years is entering foreign lands to fight.

Anyway after the debacle at Al Eis, they left and never heard from Artesh again (as a whole).

Again who knows the reason for their deployment. Iran went painstakingly lengths to say it was there as advisor role to prevent other countries from deploying their own forces. Or else If there was any branch of military that Iran wanted inside Syria it would have been IRIAF for years to help with air support.

So in the end was it military branch rivalry (IRGC vs Artesh) or was that supposed to be the start of Artesh rotation in the war to gain experience and prestige? Not sure but whatever it was, it ended quickly.




SalarHaqq said:


> This is what NATO-affiliated sources may have claimed but I've not seen concrete evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Were there any leaks of classified documents or conversations taking place in the Russian high command?
> 
> 
> 
> NOHED was tasked with slowing down and pushing back a force about ten times superior in numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a disaster. Here's what happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A normal occurrence in a war. NOHED did a great job in that battle, will be used in the same manner in future conflicts hopefully.



You are trying to tell someone who followed the Syrian war for years with some very good OSINT Syrian or Syrian allied sources....by referencing the same post over and over that tries to justify the ineptitude. It’s hilarious.

Al Eis was a battle front town/village (before the war for Aleppo). It kept switching back and forth between rebels and SAA/HZ/Iraqi miltias. HZ would take it then SAA and NDF would lose it. Rinse/repeat

NOHED went into a flashpoint town (its first experience) without UAV support or CAS or artillery support. They quickly took the town, but anyone who follows that battle and others during the war knows that sometimes small towns were left empty in order to trap the enemy.

Morek near Idlib province was famous for this type of warfare. Might have changed hands 10+ times. Most of the villages were demolished as well so holding them is hard when there is not fortifications left from constant bombardment.

So then they walk into the open trap and start getting artillery shelled and ambushed. Well if you had armed Shahed above your head he would have detected the ambush. After all the so called rebels drive Toyota trucks they aren’t ghosts.

Anyway an armed drone could have neutralized a decent amount of artillery and forces or at least provided exact coordinates and allowed your counter artillery to strike back and hold the ambush back. Also could have provided Russian air support to hit the outskirts. Many many options here. We see videos of such tactics in Ukraine right now from both sides.

That’s how a SOF operations should operate given the more “capable” tools and experience it has compared to a regular grunt unit. If a normal artesh or volunteer unit fell into such a trap and did what Nohed then it would be understandable. It was not understandable for this unit to act this way. That’s why NOHED wasn’t heard of again in the war. Many people were confused by the whole operation they planned.


----------



## Battlion25

Shawnee said:


> You obviously don’t know Arabic. One is n f gh
> Other t gh y
> 
> You literally disrespected Quoran
> 
> @Pıttık
> 
> 
> The believers do not take the unbelievers for guardians instead of the believers, and whoever does that, then there is nothing from God except that *you fear* them in piety, and God himself warns you, and to God is the destiny (Al Imran:
> ۲۸).
> 
> I am a disbeliever in God, then I am a believer, except I am reluctant and my heart is secure above us
> 
> And a believing man from the family of Pharaoh who concealed his faith said, “Will you kill a man for saying, My Lord is God, and he has brought you clear proofs from your Lord?”​



Hiding ones faith amongst muslims is haram if he tells them his muslim but clearly tells the shayteen and kufar when his with them mockingly that his not one of the muslims but that his one of them. A similar description is in the quran and I just qouted but this is not exactly word for word just out of my memory hence it is not exactly word for word and one shouldn't take it that way

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Battlion25 said:


> Hiding ones faith amongst muslims is haram if he tells them his muslim but clearly tells the shayteen and kufar when his with them mockingly that his not one of the muslims but that his one of them. A similar description is in the quran and I just qouted but this is not exactly word for word just out of my memory hence it is not exactly word for word and one shouldn't take it that way




The google translate is wrong for the first and second verses.

Don’t use google translate here.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Battlion25 said:


> Hiding ones faith amongst muslims is haram if he tells them his muslim but clearly tells the shayteen and kufar when his with them mockingly that his not one of the muslims but that his one of them. A similar description is in the quran and I just qouted but this is not exactly word for word just out of my memory hence it is not exactly word for word and one shouldn't take it that way


So what do you really get from coming to an Iranian chill tread and arguing with members.
Are you that in need of attention?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> You are trying to tell someone who followed the Syrian war for years with some very good OSINT Syrian or Syrian allied sources....by referencing the same post over and over that tries to justify the ineptitude. It’s hilarious.
> 
> Al Eis was a battle front town/village (before the war for Aleppo). It kept switching back and forth between rebels and SAA/HZ/Iraqi miltias. HZ would take it then SAA and NDF would lose it. Rinse/repeat
> 
> NOHED went into a flashpoint town (its first experience) without UAV support or CAS or artillery support. They quickly took the town, but anyone who follows that battle and others during the war knows that sometimes small towns were left empty in order to trap the enemy.
> 
> Morek near Idlib province was famous for this type of warfare. Might have changed hands 10+ times. Most of the villages were demolished as well so holding them is hard when there is not fortifications left from constant bombardment.
> 
> So then they walk into the open trap and start getting artillery shelled and ambushed. Well if you had armed Shahed above your head he would have detected the ambush. After all the so called rebels drive Toyota trucks they aren’t ghosts.
> 
> Anyway an armed drone could have neutralized a decent amount of artillery and forces or at least provided exact coordinates and allowed your counter artillery to strike back and hold the ambush back. Also could have provided Russian air support to hit the outskirts. Many many options here. We see videos of such tactics in Ukraine right now from both sides.
> 
> That’s how a SOF operations should operate given the more “capable” tools and experience it has compared to a regular grunt unit. If a normal artesh or volunteer unit fell into such a trap and did what Nohed then it would be understandable. It was not understandable for this unit to act this way. That’s why NOHED wasn’t heard of again in the war. Many people were confused by the whole operation they planned.



As said, to draw such conclusions, extensive evidence is required, based on detailed background information. When 30 SOF units stationed in a village are facing several thousand attacking terrorists, then a drone won't suffice to neutralize the attackers and prevent losses among the defenders anyway. But to be able to claim it was a trap, one needs to prove the Iranians weren't aware of the numerical strength of their opponents. What proof is there to substantiate it? Iran may have intentionally dispatched NOHED to that location in order to slow down the terrorist advance, while knowing full well that the insurgents are heavily outnumbering Iranian forces but that the 65th Brigade is a force multiplier, well capable of inflicting disproportionate casualties on terrorist insurgents. Which according to media reports is precisely what happened.

These reports were published in the Iranian press. Furthermore Russian general Sergey Rudskoy stated that 8000 Jabhat Al-Nusra terrorists as well as 1500 others were present in the area. In the ensuing battle, the 30 NOHED fighters and their companions are said to have eliminated hundreds of terrorists and weakened the attacking force. Four NOHED units were martyred. So to me it doesn't look like a disaster or a miscalculation.









چرا کلاه سبزهای ارتش در سوریه شهید دادند؟


خبر شهادت اولین نیروی کلاه سبز ارتش ایران در سوریه و سه تکاور مدافع حرم دیگر که با فاصله کمی از آن به ایران رسید قدری ناباورانه بود. ابعاد چنین اتفاقی در مورد ورزیده ترین نیروهای پرآوازه ارتش که نام چند افسر ارشد نیز در میان آنها وجود داشت قدری مبهم به نظر می رسید. تصویر این شهدای پر افتخار...




www.fardanews.com


----------



## Battlion25

Dariush the Great said:


> So what do you really get from coming to an Iranian chill tread and arguing with members.
> Are you that in need of attention?



I didn't say anything bad or hinted this message at anyone. I just explain what it meant and tried to explain it generally. It was not targetted at anyone just explaining..

I have nothing against my Iranian brethens whom we are related by blood. I am of the Iranic people myself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Battlion25 said:


> I didn't say anything bad or hinted this message at anyone. I just explain what it meant and tried to explain it generally. It was not targetted at anyone just explaining..
> 
> I have nothing against my Iranian brethens



Apologies, I misunderstood your intent.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505147497446002690
Sound of sonic boom of Russia’s hypersonic missile making contact.

Notice the plasma heat around the missile indicating travel at several Mach +

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

So did this nuclear deal get torpedoed?


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine is winning the war decisively

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> So did this nuclear deal get torpedoed?



Stalemate over lifting IRGC designation. And it’s Eid in Iran.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505306657533964295

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Battlion25 said:


> Taqiya is linked with Nifaq meaning hypocrisy in general or in Arabic Munafiq or Munafiqeen..



Hopefully I'm Arabic.... You aren't going to give me lessons in my language, wtf!!!!

Taqiya isn't Nifaq, and your post is a real example of a Munafiq as :

"Nifaq can be translated as hypocrisy, that is, the disparity which exists between the appearance and the reality of a person or a people"

Taqiya is a religious concept, it's permitted to abjure your beliefs when you are facing an imminent mortal danger (related to your beliefs), but in your heart you are still a believer.

It's permitted in all madhabs, not only Shi'a.

So linking Taqiya to specially to Shi'a or any other Madhab, is Hypocrisy (Nifaq)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz




----------



## Hormuz

Full Clip


----------



## Hack-Hook

Hormuz said:


> Full Clip


At least some channel that have something to say and is not there just to collect Like and Followers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

U.S. identifies 4 Marines killed in an aircraft crash during training in Norway


The Marines died from the crash of a V-22B Osprey aircraft during a NATO exercise unrelated to the Ukraine war, officials said.




www.npr.org


----------



## raptor22

Pıttık said:


> So, i learned a new word, it is "Takiye"
> 
> It comes from Iranian culture and it means lying. There is no other nation other than Iran that made lying a part of their culture.
> 
> Maybe that's why the whole world is treating iranian nation as a bunch of terrorists.


It is in Quran ...


----------



## sha ah

So apparently Burger King is staying open in Russia. They would have had to shut down 800 stores and allegedly Russian investors have a 50% stake and an iron clad contract. In response to McDonalds leaving Russia, knockoff McDonalds have begun to pop up all over the country. The Russian government is now seizing the assets of companies that leave abruptly and even threatening to nationalize them or sell off stakes to Russian investors.

Correct me if I'm mistaken but isn't this a loss for US based businesses when all is said and done ? I mean Russia is not exactly a tiny market and at the end of the day many of these businesses will keep on providing the same products and services but perhaps under different names. The only exception will be that American corporations won't be getting a piece of the pie.

I mean is it the end of the world if McDonalds or Starbucks leaves Russia ? Will Russians die without these brands ? Let's suppose that instead of Burger King its called Burger Boss or instead of Starbucks independent coffee shops pop up.

Are Russians incapable of making coffee, burgers or pizza ? Yes I understand there's a novelty aspect to it and brand recognition is a thing. There are those who literally worship western brands but it's all superficial and shallow in the end isn't it ?









Burger King says Russia operator 'refused' to shutter restaurants


Burger King's parent company said on Thursday it has not been able to close its 800 restaurants in Russia because its independent operator there "refused" to do so.




www.reuters.com













Wall Street cuts McDonald's profit estimates on Russia costs


Wall Street analysts have slashed their forecasts for McDonald's Corp's 2022 and 2023 profit, the latest sign that some Western companies stand to take a financial hit as the costs of Russia's invasion of Ukraine grow.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shams313

Pıttık said:


> So, i learned a new word, it is "Takiye"
> 
> It comes from Iranian culture and it means lying. There is no other nation other than Iran that made lying a part of their culture.
> 
> Maybe that's why the whole world is treating iranian nation as a bunch of terrorists.


U can ask Edrogan, Last day he was warnning Israel (Okayyy!!!), today he is hosting Israel, which one we should evaluate...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> So apparently Burger King is staying open in Russia. They would have had to shut down 800 stores and allegedly Russian investors have a 50% stake and an iron clad contract. In response to McDonalds leaving Russia, knockoff McDonalds have begun to pop up all over the country. The Russian government is now seizing the assets of companies that leave abruptly and even threatening to nationalize them or sell off stakes to Russian investors.
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken but isn't this a loss for US based businesses when all is said and done ? I mean Russia is not exactly a tiny market and at the end of the day many of these businesses will keep on providing the same products and services but perhaps under different names. The only exception will be that American corporations won't be getting a piece of the pie.
> 
> I mean is it the end of the world if McDonalds or Starbucks leaves Russia ? Will Russians die without these brands ? Let's suppose that instead of Burger King its called Burger Boss or instead of Starbucks independent coffee shops pop up.
> 
> Are Russians incapable of making coffee, burgers or pizza ? Yes I understand there's a novelty aspect to it and brand recognition is a thing. There are those who literally worship western brands but it's all superficial and shallow in the end isn't it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burger King says Russia operator 'refused' to shutter restaurants
> 
> 
> Burger King's parent company said on Thursday it has not been able to close its 800 restaurants in Russia because its independent operator there "refused" to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall Street cuts McDonald's profit estimates on Russia costs
> 
> 
> Wall Street analysts have slashed their forecasts for McDonald's Corp's 2022 and 2023 profit, the latest sign that some Western companies stand to take a financial hit as the costs of Russia's invasion of Ukraine grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



If McDonald’s and Starbucks were easy to be replaced then they wouldn’t have become companies worth the GDP of some industrialized nations, now would they?

I think I read somewhere McDonalds would lose $50M a month from abandoning Russia not a small sum, but when the country’s banks are sanctioned and you could be hit with sanctions transacting in dollars (or euros) then is it worth the headache alongside the toxic reputation of “supporting Putin’s war crimes” that the west propaganda machine is preaching? No it’s not worth it....better to cut and leave.

Corporate Business 101


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> If McDonald’s and Starbucks were easy to be replaced then they wouldn’t have become companies worth the GDP of some industrialized nations, now would they?
> 
> I think I read somewhere McDonalds would lose $50M a month from abandoning Russia not a small sum, but when the country’s banks are sanctioned and you could be hit with sanctions transacting in dollars (or euros) then is it worth the headache alongside the toxic reputation of “supporting Putin’s war crimes” that the west propaganda machine is preaching? No it’s not worth it....better to cut and leave.
> 
> Corporate Business 101


To add to that, of course Russia will survive without McDonalds, it's a nice service for fast food, but it is not essential.

Russians believe greed will cause these companies to come back after things settles dow*n*, but I suppose it depends on how aggressively Russia threatens to seize assets as that might scare them off from ever coming back.

I think Putin crossed the Rubicon here, and they will not be confident about returning even if the profits are substantial.
McDonalds and Starbucks can make alot of money in Iran, but we don't see the Global American Empire allowing their corporations into Iran.
Boeing stood at making billions selling airliners to Iran and that got cancelled. Sometimes it's beyond money as you say than having to deal with the hassle..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Honestly they are easy to replace. It's just brand recognition and brand worship by some sheeple. Like I said it's a novelty but it also degrades and replaces unique cultural traits with bland uniformity. 

In some countries, every corner has a different family run establishment with a unique feel, reputation, flavor. Then you have McDonalds in the west at every corner. Just another carbon copy of another copy of another copy.

In some countries, McDonalds even failed because people rejected it or it simply couldn't compete with local fast food varieties. I mean honestly something like McDonalds isn't even good food. It's trash. I honestly think Russia will be better off without it. 



TheImmortal said:


> If McDonald’s and Starbucks were easy to be replaced then they wouldn’t have become companies worth the GDP of some industrialized nations, now would they?
> 
> I think I read somewhere McDonalds would lose $50M a month from abandoning Russia not a small sum, but when the country’s banks are sanctioned and you could be hit with sanctions transacting in dollars (or euros) then is it worth the headache alongside the toxic reputation of “supporting Putin’s war crimes” that the west propaganda machine is preaching? No it’s not worth it....better to cut and leave.
> 
> Corporate Business 101

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Well McDonalds has or had 850 locations in Russia. Their profit margins have already been slashed for this year over this abrupt departure. Those locations were for the most part established and generating profit. 

That's a tremendous blow since you can't just pull the plug just like that. They have contracts, leases, inventory, employee benefits they are now responsible for. Actually some key locations and others owned by franchise owners are still staying open. In the case of Burger King all the locations are staying open. 

I mean legally these corporations are pretty much screwed since I doubt the investors or franchise owners have violated any part of the contract. What's funny is that some McDonalds locations have already been replaced by Russian knock off restaurants. There's even an entire franchise that popped up with a similar logo, the same food, same packaging, same display, pretty much everything identical. It's funny, that's just how capitalism works I guess. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504166340961132546


Stryker1982 said:


> To add to that, of course Russia will survive without McDonalds, it's a nice service for fast food, but it is not essential.
> 
> Russians believe greed will cause these companies to come back after things settles dow*n*, but I suppose it depends on how aggressively Russia threatens to seize assets as that might scare them off from ever coming back.
> 
> I think Putin crossed the Rubicon here, and they will not be confident about returning even if the profits are substantial.
> McDonalds and Starbucks can make alot of money in Iran, but we don't see the Global American Empire allowing their corporations into Iran.
> Boeing stood at making billions selling airliners to Iran and that got cancelled. Sometimes it's beyond money as you say than having to deal with the hassle..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Well McDonalds has or had 850 locations in Russia. Their profit margins have already been slashed for this year over this abrupt departure. Those locations were for the most part established and generating profit.
> 
> That's a tremendous blow since you can't just pull the plug just like that. They have contracts, leases, inventory, employee benefits they are now responsible for. Actually some key locations and others owned by franchise owners are still staying open. In the case of Burger King all the locations are staying open.
> 
> I mean legally these corporations are pretty much screwed since I doubt the investors or franchise owners have violated any part of the contract. What's funny is that some McDonalds locations have already been replaced by Russian knock off restaurants. There's even an entire franchise that popped up with a similar logo, the same food, same packaging, same display, pretty much everything identical. It's funny, that's just how capitalism works I guess.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504166340961132546


They shot themselves in the foot by leaving..Same thing happened in Iran with KFC, pizza Hut etc stores..they made a younger looking Col sanders photo and some new name variation.... Pizza Hut became Pizza Hat....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Looks like the Houthi attack on Saudi Arabia was more extensive and successful than originally thought. They used a combination of suicide drones, cruise and ballistic missiles in 2 phases. The targets included al-Shuqaiq water desalination plant, an oil facility of Aramco in Jizan, Dhahran power plant, Khamis Mushait gas facility and Armaco’s gas liquidation factory in Yanbu



https://southfront.org/breaking-the-siege-2-houthis-claim-responsibility-for-large-scale-attack-on-saudi-arabia/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505299135477420032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505328463682707465

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Trophies from Ukraine 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505589279292022795


----------



## sha ah

It's confirmed now, Houthis launched another attack, this time on an oil facility in Jeddah. It was successful.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505594996686266374


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> Honestly they are easy to replace. It's just brand recognition and brand worship by some sheeple. Like I said it's a novelty but it also degrades and replaces unique cultural traits with bland uniformity.
> 
> In some countries, every corner has a different family run establishment with a unique feel, reputation, flavor. Then you have McDonalds in the west at every corner. Just another carbon copy of another copy of another copy.
> 
> In some countries, McDonalds even failed because people rejected it or it simply couldn't compete with local fast food varieties. I mean honestly something like McDonalds isn't even good food. It's trash. I honestly think Russia will be better off without it.





aryobarzan said:


> They shot themselves in the foot by leaving..Same thing happened in Iran with KFC, pizza Hut etc stores..they made a younger looking Col sanders photo and some new name variation.... Pizza Hut became Pizza Hat....lol
> View attachment 825749
> 
> 
> View attachment 825750


Correct. You’re arguments exceed simplistic ‘Corporate Business 101’.


----------



## sha ah

I'm not sure what the point of this war is anymore. The war in Yemen has dragged on for 7 long years, the Saudis obviously are not going to win this. People think the Russian war on Ukraine is drawn out ? I mean come on 7 years. What is there left to do anymore anyways ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Blackwater is in the Donbas with the Azov Battalion*

By Manlio Dinucci, Il Manifesto, February 1, 2022







The phone call between President Biden and Ukrainian President Zelensky _“did not go well_“, CNN headlines: while “_Biden warned that the Russian invasion in February is practically certain when the frozen ground makes it possible for tanks to pass through”_, Zelensky “ _asked Biden to tone down, arguing that the Russian threat is still ambiguous_”. While the Ukrainian president himself takes a more cautious stance, the Ukrainian armed forces are massing in Donbas close to the Donetsk and Lugansk area inhabited by Russian populations. According to reports from the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission in Ukraine, units of the Ukrainian Army and National Guard amounting to about 150,000 men are positioned there, the news is overshadowed by our mainstream which speaks only of the Russian deployment. They are armed and trained, and so effectively commanded by US-NATO military advisers and instructors.

From 1991 to 2014, according to the US Congress Research Service, the United States provided Ukraine with $ 4 billion in military assistance, plus over $ 2.5 billion after 2014. The NATO Trust Fund provided over a billion dollars in which Italy also participated. This is only a part of the military investments made by the major NATO powers in Ukraine. Great Britain, for example, has concluded various military agreements with Kyiv investing, among other things, 1.7 billion pounds in upgrading Ukraine’s naval capabilities: this program provides for the arming of Ukrainian ships with British missiles, the production of joint 8 fast missile units, the construction of naval bases on the Black Sea and also on the Azov Sea between Ukraine, Crimea, and Russia. In this context, Ukrainian military spending, which was equivalent to 3% of GDP ( Gross Domestic Product) in 2014, rose to 6% in 2022 corresponding to over 11 billion dollars.

In addition to the US-NATO military investments in Ukraine, there is the $ 10 billion investment foreseen by the plan that is being carried out by Erik Prince, founder of the US private military company Blackwater – now it is renamed Academy – which has supplied mercenaries to the CIA, the Pentagon, and the State Department for covert operations (including torture and murder), gaining billions of dollars. Erik Prince’s plan, revealed by an investigation of Time magazine, consists in creating a private army in Ukraine through a partnership between the Lancaster 6 Company, and the main CIA-controlled Ukrainian intelligence office. Through them, Prince has supplied mercenaries in the Middle East and Africa. It is not known, of course, what would be the task of the private army created in Ukraine by the founder of Blackwater certainly with CIA funding. However, it can be expected that it would conduct covert operations in Europe, Russia, and other regions from its Ukraine base.

Against this background, the exposure made by the Russian Defense Minister Shoigu that in the Donetsk region there are “_US private military companies that are preparing a provocation with the use of unknown chemicals_” is particularly alarming. It could be the spark causing the detonation of war in the heart of Europe: a chemical attack on Ukrainian civilians in Donbas would immediately be attributed to the Donetsk and Lugansk Russians, who would be attacked by the preponderant Ukrainian forces already deployed in the region to force Russia to militarily intervene in their defense. At the forefront, ready to massacre the Russians of Donbas there is the Azov battalion, which trained and armed by the US and NATO has been promoted to a special forces regiment. It distinguished by its ferocity in its attacks on the Russian populations of Ukraine. The Azov battalion recruits neo-Nazis from all over Europe under its flag similar to that of the SS Das Reich, it is commanded by its founder Andrey Biletsky who was promoted to colonel. It is not just a military unit but an ideological and political movement, and Biletsky is the charismatic leader in particular for the youth organization that is educated to hate Russians by his book “_The words of the white Führer_“.

https://worldbeyondwar.org/blackwater-is-in-the-donbas-with-the-azov-battalion/

___


Analysis: Blackwater Mercenaries: NATO’s secret weapon in Ukraine war​March 5, 2022 
  



Blackwater Mercenaries in Iraq held responsible for civilians killing.

By Nauman Sadiq

Depicting a doomsday scenario in order to malign Russia’s calculated offensive in Ukraine to minimize collateral damage, mainstream reporting focused today on the fire that broke out [1] at Zaporizhzhia plant, one of Europe’s largest nuclear power plants situated 550 km southeast of Kyiv. The fire has since been extinguished after the plant was captured by Russian troops and no radiation leakage has been detected.

The black-op of setting a building in the sprawling nuclear complex alight and then posting doctored video clips of Russian tanks shelling straight at the nuclear plant on social media, promptly verified as “authentic” by corporate media, was clearly the dirty work of covert saboteurs who’ve been advising and assisting Ukraine’s inept security forces and also taking active part in combat operations in some of the most hard fought battles against Russia’s security forces north of Kyiv and at Kharkiv and Donbas. After capturing Kherson yesterday, Russian forces even apprehended several “suspicious and armed” foreign nationals who are currently being interrogated by Russia’s military intelligence GRU.

Volodymyr Zelensky reassured his compatriots [2] yesterday: “Ukraine is already welcoming foreign volunteers who are coming to our country. First ones from 16,000. They are coming to defend freedom, defend life. For us, for everyone. And it will be a success, I’m sure.” But unsurprisingly, he did not describe who those thousands of “daredevil volunteers” willing to sacrifice lives and limbs in a foreign war were.

Since the harrowing Nisour Square massacre in Baghdad in 2007, the Blackwater private military contractor, renamed as Academi in 2011 and becoming a subsidiary of Constellis Group following a merger with Triple Canopy in 2014, has built quite a business empire for itself. In 2013, Academi subsidiary International Development Solutions received an approximately $92 million contract for State Department security guards.

After selling Blackwater to a group of investors in 2010, Erik Prince, a former US Navy Seals officer and the swashbuckling founder of Blackwater, has founded another security company Frontier Services Group, registered at Hong Kong Stock Exchange, that advises and provides aviation and logistical solutions to Chinese oligarchs for the security of their lucrative business projects in Africa.

Further, besides advising and assisting the UAE’s petro-monarchy in strengthening the police state, Erik Prince also reportedly provided [3] weapons and modified aircraft to eastern Libya’s warlord and former CIA asset Khalifa Haftar, backed by Egypt and UAE, in his thwarted military campaign against the Tripoli government lasting from April 2019 to June 2020.

Using the good offices of his sister Betsy Devos, who worked as Trump’s secretary of education, Erik Prince even made an offer to Trump for outsourcing of the Afghanistan war to private military contractors advising and assisting Afghan security forces following the withdrawal of US troops. But Trump reached a peace agreement with the Taliban and then lost the re-election bid before he could consider the bizarre proposal.

Although the Pentagon’s military contractors have known to be training and advising several brigades of neo-Nazis backed by Ukraine’s security forces in the Donbas region since 2014, Erik Prince along with his associates from several other private security firms providing military contractors to the US Department of Defense personally visited Kyiv early last month following the Russian troop build-up and met with security officials of the Zelensky regime, according to informed sources.

Before embarking on the clandestine Kyiv visit, Erik Prince consulted with Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin and Director National Intelligence Avril Haines, with whom his relationship goes a long way back to early nineties after she purchased a bar in Fell’s Point, Baltimore, which had been seized in a drug raid. She turned the location into an exotic bookstore and café, offering “erotica readings,” among other licentious pastimes.

In his meetings with the high-ups in the US national security agencies, Erik Prince reportedly obtained a “gentleman’s promise,” though without any documentary assurances due to secretive nature of the Faustian pact, that he and his associates would not be held legally liable for the dirty work they do in the Ukraine proxy war.

The black-ops of NATO’s mercenaries in Ukraine were being directed from Ukraine’s Security Service (SSU) headquarter and the main center for information and psychological operations in Kyiv. No wonder Russia formally issued an ultimatum on Tuesday, March 1, that it would target the hub of covert warfare.

In fact, private military contractors in close co-ordination and consultation with covert operators from CIA and Western intelligence agencies are not only training Ukraine’s conscript forces in the use of caches of Stingers and Javelins provided by Germany and rest of European nations as a military assistance to Ukraine but are also directing the whole defense strategy of Ukraine by taking active part in combat operations in some of the most hard fought battles against Russia’s security forces north of Kyiv and at Kharkiv and Donbas.

Despite public display of uncharacteristic valor by sporting military fatigues and flaunting images and video clips of soldiers proudly standing beside caches of MANPADS and Javelins on social media, Ukraine’s conscript army was so frightened following Russia’s military intervention that it wanted to surrender territory and opted instead for mounting guerrilla warfare by adopting hit-and-run tactics from the safety of border regions of Poland and Romania.

But NATO’s covert operators embedded with Ukraine’s security forces reassured them that the war wasn’t over and implored them to give their Western mentors a face-saving by mounting at least a semblance of resistance against the fierce onslaught by Russia’s professional security forces.

Although NATO powers did provide Stingers to their jihadist proxies that helped turning the tide in the Soviet-Afghan war in the eighties, since then, despite providing anti-tank munitions and rest of weapons to militant groups during the proxy wars in Libya and Syria, Western powers have consistently avoided providing MANPADS to proxy forces, because such deadly anti-aircraft munitions could become a long-term threat not only to military aircraft but also to civilian airlines.

In the sheer desperation to inflict maximum material damage to Russia’s security forces, however, NATO appears to have breached its own long-standing convention of curbing the proliferation of anti-aircraft munitions. Following Russia’s intervention in Ukraine, Germany alone has proudly bragged [4] of dispatching caches of 500 US-made surface-to-air Stinger missiles and 2,700 Soviet-era, shoulder-fired Strela missiles to Ukraine’s conscript military.

Who would be responsible for the myopic and vindictive policy of providing anti-aircraft munitions to Ukraine’s irregular militias once Kyiv falls and those MANPADS are found in black markets posing grave risk to civilian airlines across the globe?

Russia’s reluctant and delayed military intervention in Ukraine is fundamentally a war of power projection, a shot across the bow to perfidious former allies, the East European states, who’ve been joining the EU and NATO in droves since the break-up of Soviet Union in 1991, that the collective security of Eurasian nations is a shared responsibility, and NATO’s eastward expansion along Russia’s western flank not only imperils the security of resurgent Russia but also compromises the balance of power in the multipolar world.

It’s worth recalling that before the Biden-Putin summit at Geneva last June, Russia had a similar troop build-up along Ukraine’s borders. Extending the hand of friendship, Russia significantly drawdown its forces along the western border before the summit last year. Instead of returning the favor, however, the conceited leader of supposedly world’s sole surviving super power turned down the hand of friendship and even snubbed Putin.

Despite losing the empire in the nineties, as far as military power is concerned, Russia with its enormous arsenal of conventional as well as nuclear weapons still more or less equals the military power of the United States, as is obvious from the unfolding Ukraine war where all the NATO could do is watch it from distance, and not even attempting to enforce a no-fly zone lest the conflict spirals into a mutually destructive nuclear war.

But it’s the much more subtle and insidious tactic of economic warfare for which Russia has no antidote, as the global neocolonial order is being led by the United States and its Western European clients since the signing of the Bretton Woods Accord in 1945 following the Second World War. Because any state, particularly those pursuing socialist policies, that dares to challenge the Western monopoly over global trade and economic policies is internationally isolated and its national economy goes bankrupt over a period of time.

Despite having immense firepower at its disposal that could readily turn the tide in conflicts as protracted as Syria’s proxy war, the Russian advance in Ukraine has been slower than expected according to most estimates because Russia is only targeting military infrastructure and doing all it can to minimize collateral damage, particularly needless civilian losses in the former Soviet republic whose majority population is sympathetic to Russia.

Rather than mitigating suffering of Ukraine’s disenfranchised masses held hostage by the Zelensky regime, the self-styled champions of human rights are doing all they can to lure Russia into their “bear trap project,” a term borrowed from the Soviet-Afghan War of the eighties when Western regimes used Pakistan’s security forces and generous funding from the oil-rich Gulf States for providing guerrilla warfare training and lethal weaponry to Afghan jihadists to “bleed the security forces” of former Soviet Union in the protracted war.

Of the $10 billion humanitarian and military assistance for Ukraine announced by the Biden administration, the top brass of the Pentagon is reportedly making preparations for allocating significant portion of the funds for providing military training and arms to almost a million refugees who have fled Ukraine following the war.

The Machiavellian plan of NATO’s military strategists is to establish refugee settlements with the “humanitarian assistance” in the border regions of Ukraine’s neighboring countries Poland, Romania and Bulgaria, and then provide guerrilla warfare training and lethal arms to all able-bodied men of military age in order to “bleed Russia’s security forces” in the protracted irregular warfare.

*Citations:*
[1] Russian forces seize huge Ukrainian nuclear plant, fire extinguished:
https://www.reuters.com/markets/eur...t-fire-after-russian-attack-mayor-2022-03-04/
[2] 16,000 volunteers coming to Ukraine, Zelensky:
https://www.rt.com/russia/551149-zelensky-ukraine-foreign-fighters/
[3] Erik Prince provided weapons and aircraft to eastern Libya’s warlord Khalifa Haftar:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/25/world/middleeast/libya-mercenaries-arms-embargo.html
[4] Germany to ship anti-aircraft missiles to Ukraine:
https://www.dw.com/en/germany-to-ship-anti-aircraft-missiles-to-ukraine-reports/a-60995325
*****
Nauman Sadiq is an Islamabad-based geopolitical analyst .

https://muslimmirror.com/eng/analysis-blackwater-mercenaries-natos-secret-weapon-in-ukraine-war/

___

That picture is representative of the innate opportunism characterizing NATO and the associated globalist oligarchy: on one day liberal democrats, on the next day pseudo-jihadi (as in Syria and Libya) and leftist (as with PKK-led Kurdish separatists in northern Syria), and on the following pseudo-neonazi (as in Ukraine). A band of permanent political transvestites with no principles other than their oppressive thirst for power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

The gulf arabs and israelis are so afraid of Iran. I wonder if Biden will listen now that they've ignored his phone calls ? Probably has to listen to Israel though. At this point I don't think the nuclear deal will go through but it seems like 50/50.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505621928542973963
Yeah like I said, Ukraine is now the Syria of Europe. Now Syrians and Chechens will be fighting Neo Nazis. What a hot mess. Blackwater the secret weapon ? Yeah because they performed so well in Yemen, Afghanistan, Iraq, LOL They're just there for a pay day. As soon as the going gets tough, they're gone.

A quarter of all Ukranians are now refugees. Their cities have been reduced to rubblel. Zelensky is just a mere puppet / comedian / actor. The US plan in Ukraine seems to be to fight Russia to the last Ukranian. Zelensky is merely their operator carrying out their will to the letter. He doesn't give a damn about Ukrainian people. He'll be at this Florida beach house as soon as its all said and done.



SalarHaqq said:


> *Blackwater is in the Donbas with the Azov Battalion*
> 
> By Manlio Dinucci, Il Manifesto, February 1, 2022
> 
> View attachment 825812
> 
> 
> The phone call between President Biden and Ukrainian President Zelensky _“did not go well_“, CNN headlines: while “_Biden warned that the Russian invasion in February is practically certain when the frozen ground makes it possible for tanks to pass through”_, Zelensky “ _asked Biden to tone down, arguing that the Russian threat is still ambiguous_”. While the Ukrainian president himself takes a more cautious stance, the Ukrainian armed forces are massing in Donbas close to the Donetsk and Lugansk area inhabited by Russian populations. According to reports from the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission in Ukraine, units of the Ukrainian Army and National Guard amounting to about 150,000 men are positioned there, the news is overshadowed by our mainstream which speaks only of the Russian deployment. They are armed and trained, and so effectively commanded by US-NATO military advisers and instructors.
> 
> From 1991 to 2014, according to the US Congress Research Service, the United States provided Ukraine with $ 4 billion in military assistance, plus over $ 2.5 billion after 2014. The NATO Trust Fund provided over a billion dollars in which Italy also participated. This is only a part of the military investments made by the major NATO powers in Ukraine. Great Britain, for example, has concluded various military agreements with Kyiv investing, among other things, 1.7 billion pounds in upgrading Ukraine’s naval capabilities: this program provides for the arming of Ukrainian ships with British missiles, the production of joint 8 fast missile units, the construction of naval bases on the Black Sea and also on the Azov Sea between Ukraine, Crimea, and Russia. In this context, Ukrainian military spending, which was equivalent to 3% of GDP ( Gross Domestic Product) in 2014, rose to 6% in 2022 corresponding to over 11 billion dollars.
> 
> In addition to the US-NATO military investments in Ukraine, there is the $ 10 billion investment foreseen by the plan that is being carried out by Erik Prince, founder of the US private military company Blackwater – now it is renamed Academy – which has supplied mercenaries to the CIA, the Pentagon, and the State Department for covert operations (including torture and murder), gaining billions of dollars. Erik Prince’s plan, revealed by an investigation of Time magazine, consists in creating a private army in Ukraine through a partnership between the Lancaster 6 Company, and the main CIA-controlled Ukrainian intelligence office. Through them, Prince has supplied mercenaries in the Middle East and Africa. It is not known, of course, what would be the task of the private army created in Ukraine by the founder of Blackwater certainly with CIA funding. However, it can be expected that it would conduct covert operations in Europe, Russia, and other regions from its Ukraine base.
> 
> Against this background, the exposure made by the Russian Defense Minister Shoigu that in the Donetsk region there are “_US private military companies that are preparing a provocation with the use of unknown chemicals_” is particularly alarming. It could be the spark causing the detonation of war in the heart of Europe: a chemical attack on Ukrainian civilians in Donbas would immediately be attributed to the Donetsk and Lugansk Russians, who would be attacked by the preponderant Ukrainian forces already deployed in the region to force Russia to militarily intervene in their defense. At the forefront, ready to massacre the Russians of Donbas there is the Azov battalion, which trained and armed by the US and NATO has been promoted to a special forces regiment. It distinguished by its ferocity in its attacks on the Russian populations of Ukraine. The Azov battalion recruits neo-Nazis from all over Europe under its flag similar to that of the SS Das Reich, it is commanded by its founder Andrey Biletsky who was promoted to colonel. It is not just a military unit but an ideological and political movement, and Biletsky is the charismatic leader in particular for the youth organization that is educated to hate Russians by his book “_The words of the white Führer_“.
> 
> https://worldbeyondwar.org/blackwater-is-in-the-donbas-with-the-azov-battalion/
> 
> ___
> 
> 
> Analysis: Blackwater Mercenaries: NATO’s secret weapon in Ukraine war​March 5, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackwater Mercenaries in Iraq held responsible for civilians killing.
> 
> By Nauman Sadiq
> 
> Depicting a doomsday scenario in order to malign Russia’s calculated offensive in Ukraine to minimize collateral damage, mainstream reporting focused today on the fire that broke out [1] at Zaporizhzhia plant, one of Europe’s largest nuclear power plants situated 550 km southeast of Kyiv. The fire has since been extinguished after the plant was captured by Russian troops and no radiation leakage has been detected.
> 
> The black-op of setting a building in the sprawling nuclear complex alight and then posting doctored video clips of Russian tanks shelling straight at the nuclear plant on social media, promptly verified as “authentic” by corporate media, was clearly the dirty work of covert saboteurs who’ve been advising and assisting Ukraine’s inept security forces and also taking active part in combat operations in some of the most hard fought battles against Russia’s security forces north of Kyiv and at Kharkiv and Donbas. After capturing Kherson yesterday, Russian forces even apprehended several “suspicious and armed” foreign nationals who are currently being interrogated by Russia’s military intelligence GRU.
> 
> Volodymyr Zelensky reassured his compatriots [2] yesterday: “Ukraine is already welcoming foreign volunteers who are coming to our country. First ones from 16,000. They are coming to defend freedom, defend life. For us, for everyone. And it will be a success, I’m sure.” But unsurprisingly, he did not describe who those thousands of “daredevil volunteers” willing to sacrifice lives and limbs in a foreign war were.
> 
> Since the harrowing Nisour Square massacre in Baghdad in 2007, the Blackwater private military contractor, renamed as Academi in 2011 and becoming a subsidiary of Constellis Group following a merger with Triple Canopy in 2014, has built quite a business empire for itself. In 2013, Academi subsidiary International Development Solutions received an approximately $92 million contract for State Department security guards.
> 
> After selling Blackwater to a group of investors in 2010, Erik Prince, a former US Navy Seals officer and the swashbuckling founder of Blackwater, has founded another security company Frontier Services Group, registered at Hong Kong Stock Exchange, that advises and provides aviation and logistical solutions to Chinese oligarchs for the security of their lucrative business projects in Africa.
> 
> Further, besides advising and assisting the UAE’s petro-monarchy in strengthening the police state, Erik Prince also reportedly provided [3] weapons and modified aircraft to eastern Libya’s warlord and former CIA asset Khalifa Haftar, backed by Egypt and UAE, in his thwarted military campaign against the Tripoli government lasting from April 2019 to June 2020.
> 
> Using the good offices of his sister Betsy Devos, who worked as Trump’s secretary of education, Erik Prince even made an offer to Trump for outsourcing of the Afghanistan war to private military contractors advising and assisting Afghan security forces following the withdrawal of US troops. But Trump reached a peace agreement with the Taliban and then lost the re-election bid before he could consider the bizarre proposal.
> 
> Although the Pentagon’s military contractors have known to be training and advising several brigades of neo-Nazis backed by Ukraine’s security forces in the Donbas region since 2014, Erik Prince along with his associates from several other private security firms providing military contractors to the US Department of Defense personally visited Kyiv early last month following the Russian troop build-up and met with security officials of the Zelensky regime, according to informed sources.
> 
> Before embarking on the clandestine Kyiv visit, Erik Prince consulted with Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin and Director National Intelligence Avril Haines, with whom his relationship goes a long way back to early nineties after she purchased a bar in Fell’s Point, Baltimore, which had been seized in a drug raid. She turned the location into an exotic bookstore and café, offering “erotica readings,” among other licentious pastimes.
> 
> In his meetings with the high-ups in the US national security agencies, Erik Prince reportedly obtained a “gentleman’s promise,” though without any documentary assurances due to secretive nature of the Faustian pact, that he and his associates would not be held legally liable for the dirty work they do in the Ukraine proxy war.
> 
> The black-ops of NATO’s mercenaries in Ukraine were being directed from Ukraine’s Security Service (SSU) headquarter and the main center for information and psychological operations in Kyiv. No wonder Russia formally issued an ultimatum on Tuesday, March 1, that it would target the hub of covert warfare.
> 
> In fact, private military contractors in close co-ordination and consultation with covert operators from CIA and Western intelligence agencies are not only training Ukraine’s conscript forces in the use of caches of Stingers and Javelins provided by Germany and rest of European nations as a military assistance to Ukraine but are also directing the whole defense strategy of Ukraine by taking active part in combat operations in some of the most hard fought battles against Russia’s security forces north of Kyiv and at Kharkiv and Donbas.
> 
> Despite public display of uncharacteristic valor by sporting military fatigues and flaunting images and video clips of soldiers proudly standing beside caches of MANPADS and Javelins on social media, Ukraine’s conscript army was so frightened following Russia’s military intervention that it wanted to surrender territory and opted instead for mounting guerrilla warfare by adopting hit-and-run tactics from the safety of border regions of Poland and Romania.
> 
> But NATO’s covert operators embedded with Ukraine’s security forces reassured them that the war wasn’t over and implored them to give their Western mentors a face-saving by mounting at least a semblance of resistance against the fierce onslaught by Russia’s professional security forces.
> 
> Although NATO powers did provide Stingers to their jihadist proxies that helped turning the tide in the Soviet-Afghan war in the eighties, since then, despite providing anti-tank munitions and rest of weapons to militant groups during the proxy wars in Libya and Syria, Western powers have consistently avoided providing MANPADS to proxy forces, because such deadly anti-aircraft munitions could become a long-term threat not only to military aircraft but also to civilian airlines.
> 
> In the sheer desperation to inflict maximum material damage to Russia’s security forces, however, NATO appears to have breached its own long-standing convention of curbing the proliferation of anti-aircraft munitions. Following Russia’s intervention in Ukraine, Germany alone has proudly bragged [4] of dispatching caches of 500 US-made surface-to-air Stinger missiles and 2,700 Soviet-era, shoulder-fired Strela missiles to Ukraine’s conscript military.
> 
> Who would be responsible for the myopic and vindictive policy of providing anti-aircraft munitions to Ukraine’s irregular militias once Kyiv falls and those MANPADS are found in black markets posing grave risk to civilian airlines across the globe?
> 
> Russia’s reluctant and delayed military intervention in Ukraine is fundamentally a war of power projection, a shot across the bow to perfidious former allies, the East European states, who’ve been joining the EU and NATO in droves since the break-up of Soviet Union in 1991, that the collective security of Eurasian nations is a shared responsibility, and NATO’s eastward expansion along Russia’s western flank not only imperils the security of resurgent Russia but also compromises the balance of power in the multipolar world.
> 
> It’s worth recalling that before the Biden-Putin summit at Geneva last June, Russia had a similar troop build-up along Ukraine’s borders. Extending the hand of friendship, Russia significantly drawdown its forces along the western border before the summit last year. Instead of returning the favor, however, the conceited leader of supposedly world’s sole surviving super power turned down the hand of friendship and even snubbed Putin.
> 
> Despite losing the empire in the nineties, as far as military power is concerned, Russia with its enormous arsenal of conventional as well as nuclear weapons still more or less equals the military power of the United States, as is obvious from the unfolding Ukraine war where all the NATO could do is watch it from distance, and not even attempting to enforce a no-fly zone lest the conflict spirals into a mutually destructive nuclear war.
> 
> But it’s the much more subtle and insidious tactic of economic warfare for which Russia has no antidote, as the global neocolonial order is being led by the United States and its Western European clients since the signing of the Bretton Woods Accord in 1945 following the Second World War. Because any state, particularly those pursuing socialist policies, that dares to challenge the Western monopoly over global trade and economic policies is internationally isolated and its national economy goes bankrupt over a period of time.
> 
> Despite having immense firepower at its disposal that could readily turn the tide in conflicts as protracted as Syria’s proxy war, the Russian advance in Ukraine has been slower than expected according to most estimates because Russia is only targeting military infrastructure and doing all it can to minimize collateral damage, particularly needless civilian losses in the former Soviet republic whose majority population is sympathetic to Russia.
> 
> Rather than mitigating suffering of Ukraine’s disenfranchised masses held hostage by the Zelensky regime, the self-styled champions of human rights are doing all they can to lure Russia into their “bear trap project,” a term borrowed from the Soviet-Afghan War of the eighties when Western regimes used Pakistan’s security forces and generous funding from the oil-rich Gulf States for providing guerrilla warfare training and lethal weaponry to Afghan jihadists to “bleed the security forces” of former Soviet Union in the protracted war.
> 
> Of the $10 billion humanitarian and military assistance for Ukraine announced by the Biden administration, the top brass of the Pentagon is reportedly making preparations for allocating significant portion of the funds for providing military training and arms to almost a million refugees who have fled Ukraine following the war.
> 
> The Machiavellian plan of NATO’s military strategists is to establish refugee settlements with the “humanitarian assistance” in the border regions of Ukraine’s neighboring countries Poland, Romania and Bulgaria, and then provide guerrilla warfare training and lethal arms to all able-bodied men of military age in order to “bleed Russia’s security forces” in the protracted irregular warfare.
> 
> *Citations:*
> [1] Russian forces seize huge Ukrainian nuclear plant, fire extinguished:
> https://www.reuters.com/markets/eur...t-fire-after-russian-attack-mayor-2022-03-04/
> [2] 16,000 volunteers coming to Ukraine, Zelensky:
> https://www.rt.com/russia/551149-zelensky-ukraine-foreign-fighters/
> [3] Erik Prince provided weapons and aircraft to eastern Libya’s warlord Khalifa Haftar:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/25/world/middleeast/libya-mercenaries-arms-embargo.html
> [4] Germany to ship anti-aircraft missiles to Ukraine:
> https://www.dw.com/en/germany-to-ship-anti-aircraft-missiles-to-ukraine-reports/a-60995325
> *****
> Nauman Sadiq is an Islamabad-based geopolitical analyst .
> 
> https://muslimmirror.com/eng/analysis-blackwater-mercenaries-natos-secret-weapon-in-ukraine-war/
> 
> ___
> 
> That picture is representative of the innate opportunism characterizing NATO and the globalist oligarchy that supports it: on one day liberal democrats, on the next day pseudo-jihadi (as in Syria and Libya), and on the following pseudo-neonazi (as in Ukraine). A band of permanent political transvestites with no principles other than their oppressive thirst for power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Domestic liberals and anti-IR expat oppositionists proudly declare on so-called social media: "Man bi-nāmusam! Man bigheyratam!"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

The Communist Party of the Russian Federation (CRPF) ranks second after United Russia (the major political formation supporting President Putin), in the sense that the CRPF's candidate has finished second in all presidential elections that have been held in the Russian Federation.

Despite the fact that it's an opposition party to the current Russian government and to Vladimir Putin, the CRPF is fully backing Moscow's policy towards Ukraine.

Read the following opinion piece by Gennady Zyuganov, leader of the Communist Party of Russia, to see why.

@jamahir

___

Russian Communist leader: The West is backing fascists and using Ukraine​February 16, 2022 12:32 PM CST

By Gennady Zyuganov 





Communist Party leader Gennady Zyuganov speaks at a news conference in Moscow. The CPRF Zyuganov leads has pushed a resolution through the Russian parliament urging the government to recognize the independence of the Russian-speaking breakaway Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics in eastern Ukraine. | Pavel Golovkin / AP



> *EDITOR’S NOTE: *_The following article is an edited version of an opinion piece written by Gennady Zyuganov, leader of the Communist Party of the Russian Federation. It was __published__ on Feb. 14, 2022, the day before the State Duma, Russia’s Parliament, voted on a CPRF resolution calling on the government to officially recognize the independence of the Donetsk People’s Republic and the Lugansk People’s Republic.
> The DPR and LPR are ethnic Russian areas in the Donbass region of eastern Ukraine which broke away following the right-wing coup which overthrew the Ukrainian government in 2014. The Duma voted overwhelmingly to support the CPRF resolution on Feb. 15.
> Since the republics separated from Ukraine in 2014, the government in Kiev has executed a brutal war against the people there and ignored agreements that required recognizing their autonomy—the Minsk Protocols.
> In this article, Zyuganov makes the case that rather than Russia preparing a war against Ukraine, it is Ukraine which is preparing for a deadlier escalation of its campaign against the two People’s Republics. He says the West is using Ukraine for its own geopolitical and economic purposes and calls on President Vladimir Putin to protect the people of the Donbass._




In recent weeks, the situation around Ukraine has sharply escalated. There are accusations of Russia’s intention to act as an occupier. In fact, the cause of the crisis is that the Washington puppeteers of the Kiev leadership and the fascist forces there are persistently trying to organize a massacre in the Donbass region. For the sake of solving their geopolitical tasks, they are ready to arrange another large-scale bloodshed.





_An election official puts a sticker with a Donetsk People’s Republic symbol over the Ukrainian national emblem on a ballot box at a polling station in the city of Donetsk, Oct. 31, 2014. Voters in the region decided overwhelmingly to leave Ukraine. Russian Communist leader Gennady Zyuganov says the Russian government should recognize the independence of Donetsk and Luhansk. | Dmitry Lovetsky / AP_

Almost all combat-ready units of the Armed Forces of Ukraine are deployed on the border with the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) and the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR): 125,000 soldiers and officers. Heavy artillery and tank units are deployed in the same zone. Continuous aerial reconnaissance is being carried out. These are all signs that an offensive operation is being prepared against the Donetsk and Lugansk People’s Republics.

Alas, the United States and its vassals in Kiev are fanning the fire of a fratricidal war. The grouping of Russian troops near the Ukrainian border, even according to U.S. officials, does not exceed 100,000 servicemen. Ukraine, meanwhile, has 125,000 troops in the Donbass region alone. Elementary knowledge of military affairs suggests that a successful offensive operation requires a threefold superiority. So where is the real threat from Russia?

The Pentagon and even the leadership of the Armed Forces of Ukraine declare that they see no signs of impending aggression from Russia. American intelligence, having lived through the shame of lies about the presence of weapons of mass destruction in Iraq, does not seem to want a new humiliation. But this does not stop Western politicians who habitually ignore the obvious: A “hybrid war” is being continued against Russia using lies, fraud, and disinformation.

Yes, Russia has interests concerning the former Soviet republics on its borders, including Ukraine. These are the interests of peace and good neighborliness, a calm and dignified life for citizens, economic development, and cultural cooperation.

Meanwhile, the West has demonstrated its readiness to rely on the most reactionary circles to pursue its interests. The predecessors of the current fascist groups in Ukraine—Stepan Bandera’s Organization of Ukrainian Nationalists, which collaborated with Hitler—are directly guilty of the genocide of the Russian, Belarusian, and their own peoples.

It was their punitive detachments that carried out the most brutal reprisals against the population of the partisan regions of Belarus during the Great Patriotic War [World War II], burning the inhabitants of hundreds of villages alive. Today, their vile successors in the fascist organizations inside the Ukrainian army, with their aggressive Russophobia and anti-Semitism, are welcomed by Western politicians.

More than 600,000 residents of the DPR and LPR have already received citizenship of the Russian Federation. Our country is directly responsible for their safety and lives. We cannot allow any fascist reprisal against these people. Russia has already seen enough of these deeds. As a result of the barbaric shelling of cities and villages of the DPR and LPR, more than 15,000 civilians have been killed. Tens of thousands of men and women, the elderly, and children were injured. Hundreds of thousands became refugees.

The Communist Party of the Russian Federation and our allies have firmly defined our political line in this situation…. We firmly know that the peoples of Russia and Ukraine do not want a war. Such a war would also run counter to the fundamental interests of Europe. But the ruling powers of the United States appear to want it.

Washington has been defeated in every war in recent decades. Korea, Vietnam, Iraq, and Afghanistan are just some of the countries in which the United States has unleashed wars and ingloriously lost. This time, its leaders are eager to fight by proxy in Ukraine. The Washington “hawks” have set out to turn Ukrainians into cannon fodder. Political cover, the supply of weapons, the activities of Western military instructors—all this openly pushes the authorities in Kiev toward a bloody military adventure.





_A Ukrainian soldier points a heavy machine gun at a frontline position in the Lugansk region, eastern Ukraine, Feb. 7, 2022. Western media reports are awash with warnings of a Russian invasion of Ukraine, but little mention is made of the brutal offensive Ukrainian forces have been carrying out in the Donbass region since 2014. | Vadim Ghirda / AP_

To allow this madness is to allow an unprecedented historical crime to be committed. We must, by all means, breathe into the hearts of the inhabitants of multinational Ukraine the readiness to resist the dangerous games of the Western powers and their henchmen in Kiev. The time has come to rise together to thwart their vile and dangerous plans.

The powerful in their suits and ties are targeting not only Russia and Ukraine but also Europe. The United States insists on tough sanctions against our country, habitually using the “Ukrainian card.” At the same time, they are launching a new stage in the struggle against their competitor, the European Union. The U.S. has extremely low trade with Russia, but Europe has broad and profitable trade and economic ties with our country. A military conflict with Russia would allow Washington to drive European countries into new, economically-destructive sanctions.

U.S. imperialists’ task is not to protect Ukraine, but to crawl out of the acute crisis of capitalism. It is extremely important for them to score new profits by torpedoing the Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline [between Germany and Russia] and hooking the EU economy on the needle of expensive liquefied natural gas from the U.S. This is part of the true rationale behind the current military crisis in Ukraine.

Russia is finally moving away from the pernicious idolatry of the West…. It’s time to show our character in the Donbass. We are surrounded by a chain of unfriendly states. It is impossible to retreat further. The West must feel Russia’s determination to defend itself and its friends.

Of course, only a fundamental change in the path of Russia’s development will ensure a truly effective protection of the rights of the broad masses of the people in our country. The Communist Party of the Russian Federation does not accept the ongoing socio-economic course of the Putin government and offers the working people a program of transformation and a path toward socialist revival. But there are also issues that need to be addressed immediately.





_Refugees flee advancing Ukrainian forces in the village of Peski near Donetsk, January 17, 2015. The massing of Ukrainian troops suggests a new offensive could be imminent. | Ivo Dokoupil |CTK via AP_

We are ready to support the decisive measures of the government to protect the security of Russia and our fellow citizens in the People’s Republics in the Donbass region. And we insist on the immediate recognition of their independence and sovereignty. Since 2014, we have consistently and steadily called for official recognition of the DNR and LNR. The voice of millions of their inhabitants was clearly expressed in a referendum in May 2014. They must be heard.

Western governments and their minions in Kiev trampled on the Minsk agreements [which would have guaranteed autonomy for the DNR and LNR]. At this extremely alarming and crucial moment in our history, we call on the deputies of the State Duma, regardless of party affiliation, to show their will and support our initiative for the Russian Federation to officially recognize the Donetsk and Lugansk People’s Republics.

Dangerous provocations can no longer be tolerated. Russia cannot allow the capture of the cities and villages of the two People’s Republics by fascist forces in Ukraine; it cannot ignore the threat of a massacre of the civilian population by brutal forces with the blessing of NATO. Warmongers must remember the truth that comes from the depths of centuries: “He who lives the sword perishes by the sword.”

The cause of peace on our planet will always be under threat as long as the supporters of aggression have their hands on the sword. The time has come to fulfill the mission Russians know all too well by experience and firmly say “no” to any international war.









Russian Communist leader: The West is backing fascists and using Ukraine


EDITOR’S NOTE: The following article is an edited version of an opinion piece written by Gennady Zyuganov, leader of the Communist Party of the Russian Federation. It was published on Feb.




www.peoplesworld.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> They shot themselves in the foot by leaving..Same thing happened in Iran with KFC, pizza Hut etc stores..they made a younger looking Col sanders photo and some new name variation.... Pizza Hut became Pizza Hat....lol
> View attachment 825749
> 
> 
> View attachment 825750


in Iran they didn't exactly left , they were more likely thrown out



SalarHaqq said:


> Domestic liberals and anti-IR expat oppositionists proudly declare on so-called social media: "Man bi-nāmusam! Man bigheyratam!"


sometimes what these ba-geyrat and ba-namoos people say is not gheyrat and namoos. its just some tribal nonsense.
aif woman and man cant live with each other and are incompatible , God had placed a solution called Divorce in front of us not cutting the head .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

Pıttık said:


> So, i learned a new word, it is "Takiye"
> 
> It comes from Iranian culture and it means lying. There is no other nation other than Iran that made lying a part of their culture.
> 
> Maybe that's why the whole world is treating iranian nation as a bunch of terrorists.


Thanketh thee for thy enlightening wisdom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505607205013315589


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> sometimes what these ba-geyrat and ba-namoos people say is not gheyrat and namoos. its just some tribal nonsense.
> if woman and man cant live with each other and are incompatible , God had placed a solution called Divorce in front of us not cutting the head .



Nobody sought to justify extra-judicial killings, listen to the video. But we're not going to accept western norms that in effect destroy the foundations of institutions such as marriage and family structure. The people proudly declaring that they have no gheyrat and no namus are among this westernized fringe that doesn't believe in any of these values.

Contrary to what they and the feminist propaganda pretend, it's not these features of traditional Iranian culture that lead to violence against women, which in fact is much more widespread in numerous western countries (where there's no notion of gheyrat or namus) than it is in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Nobody sought to justify extra-judicial killings, listen to the video. But we're not going to accept western norms that in effect destroy the foundations of institutions such as marriage and family structure. The people proudly declaring that they have no gheyrat and no namus are among this westernized fringe that doesn't believe in any of these values.
> 
> Contrary to what they and the feminist propaganda pretend, it's not these features of traditional Iranian culture that lead to violence against women, which in fact is much more widespread in numerous western countries (where there's no notion of gheyrat or namus) than it is in Iran.


I knew one thing suicide and homicide are not acceptable Iranian or Islamic way of dealing with domestic problem. but divorce is .
also what's the use of a family which is not functioning ? let woman and man go their separating ways and maybe manage to form a functioning family .
by the way what that we see as many of these people call gheyrat and namoos , is not gheyrat and namoos its just some tribal nonsense 

for example where in the religion came a girl must marry with her cousin otherwise its bi-gheyrati ? where in religion came the mariage of girl and boy must be decided at the age of two by the great aunt and uncle of them because they wish they marry each other? and if the girl refuse and go marry another one its bi-namoosi and ....
have you lived in some tribal area and saw what they feed children as gheyrat and namoos . I lived in tribal area of both Khoozestan and Systan and Baluchestan and saw somethings that is better not mentioned . let be honest if those thing they teach their children is Gheyrat and Namoos its better to read a requiem for gheyrat and Namoos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> I knew one thing suicide and homicide are not acceptable Iranian or Islamic way of dealing with domestic problem. but divorce is .



I have to ask for the second time, who here tried to justify suicides or extra-judicial killings? Not me, nor the presenter of the video I shared. We are supportive of the Islamic Iranian way, ie of namus and gheyrat.

As for divorce, while it is a possible solution to extreme situations, it is to be avoided as best as possible. When divorce rates increase beyond a certain level, then societal issues must be tackled upstream so as to bring about a decrease.



Hack-Hook said:


> also what's the use of a family which is not functioning ? let woman and man go their separating ways and maybe manage to form a functioning family .



We do not want the institution of the nuclear family to be destroyed like in the west, that's the point. In the western model, which is being exported and imposed upon the rest of the world, nothing is functional at all - neither married couples nor divorced ones, nor any others.

We want dysfunctional families to represent an exception, not the norm like they do in the west and in countries under the thumb of globalist elites. Also, we want couples to lastingly unite in marriage, not outside of it.



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way what that we see as many of these people call gheyrat and namoos , is not gheyrat and namoos its just some tribal nonsense
> 
> for example where in the religion came a girl must marry with her cousin otherwise its bi-gheyrati ? where in religion came the mariage of girl and boy must be decided at the age of two by the great aunt and uncle of them because they wish they marry each other? and if the girl refuse and go marry another one its bi-namoosi and ....



This isn't related to my posts, so I'm not sure why you are writing this. Is it to suggest that just because some people confuse gheyrat and namus with other things, these essential concepts ought to be shelved altogether? If not, then your comment is unrelated to my point.

On a sidenote, religious tradition requires consent of the father when it comes to a woman's choice of a husband. Imposition of a husband no, but parental consent yes.



Hack-Hook said:


> have you lived in some tribal area and saw what they feed children as gheyrat and namoos . I lived in tribal area of both Khoozestan and Systan and Baluchestan and saw somethings that is better not mentioned . let be honest if those thing they teach their children is Gheyrat and Namoos its better to read a requiem for gheyrat and Namoos



Gheyrat and namus are better kept alive and well. They must be defended against any sort of sneaky attack or abuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> I'm not sure what the point of this war is anymore. The war in Yemen has dragged on for 7 long years, the Saudis obviously are not going to win this. People think the Russian war on Ukraine is drawn out ? I mean come on 7 years. What is there left to do anymore anyways ?


That’s why they call it a swamp. Saudi’s are in a terrible situation. Couple that with being a country under foreign yoke and governed by an inept family…well there you have it.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505610140996837377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505711041665277954
پرسنل سنتکام برای شما سال خوشی را آرزومند است​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## iiowelo

SalarHaqq said:


> *Blackwater is in the Donbas with the Azov Battalion*
> 
> By Manlio Dinucci, Il Manifesto, February 1, 2022
> 
> View attachment 825812
> 
> 
> The phone call between President Biden and Ukrainian President Zelensky _“did not go well_“, CNN headlines: while “_Biden warned that the Russian invasion in February is practically certain when the frozen ground makes it possible for tanks to pass through”_, Zelensky “ _asked Biden to tone down, arguing that the Russian threat is still ambiguous_”. While the Ukrainian president himself takes a more cautious stance, the Ukrainian armed forces are massing in Donbas close to the Donetsk and Lugansk area inhabited by Russian populations. According to reports from the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission in Ukraine, units of the Ukrainian Army and National Guard amounting to about 150,000 men are positioned there, the news is overshadowed by our mainstream which speaks only of the Russian deployment. They are armed and trained, and so effectively commanded by US-NATO military advisers and instructors.
> 
> From 1991 to 2014, according to the US Congress Research Service, the United States provided Ukraine with $ 4 billion in military assistance, plus over $ 2.5 billion after 2014. The NATO Trust Fund provided over a billion dollars in which Italy also participated. This is only a part of the military investments made by the major NATO powers in Ukraine. Great Britain, for example, has concluded various military agreements with Kyiv investing, among other things, 1.7 billion pounds in upgrading Ukraine’s naval capabilities: this program provides for the arming of Ukrainian ships with British missiles, the production of joint 8 fast missile units, the construction of naval bases on the Black Sea and also on the Azov Sea between Ukraine, Crimea, and Russia. In this context, Ukrainian military spending, which was equivalent to 3% of GDP ( Gross Domestic Product) in 2014, rose to 6% in 2022 corresponding to over 11 billion dollars.
> 
> In addition to the US-NATO military investments in Ukraine, there is the $ 10 billion investment foreseen by the plan that is being carried out by Erik Prince, founder of the US private military company Blackwater – now it is renamed Academy – which has supplied mercenaries to the CIA, the Pentagon, and the State Department for covert operations (including torture and murder), gaining billions of dollars. Erik Prince’s plan, revealed by an investigation of Time magazine, consists in creating a private army in Ukraine through a partnership between the Lancaster 6 Company, and the main CIA-controlled Ukrainian intelligence office. Through them, Prince has supplied mercenaries in the Middle East and Africa. It is not known, of course, what would be the task of the private army created in Ukraine by the founder of Blackwater certainly with CIA funding. However, it can be expected that it would conduct covert operations in Europe, Russia, and other regions from its Ukraine base.
> 
> Against this background, the exposure made by the Russian Defense Minister Shoigu that in the Donetsk region there are “_US private military companies that are preparing a provocation with the use of unknown chemicals_” is particularly alarming. It could be the spark causing the detonation of war in the heart of Europe: a chemical attack on Ukrainian civilians in Donbas would immediately be attributed to the Donetsk and Lugansk Russians, who would be attacked by the preponderant Ukrainian forces already deployed in the region to force Russia to militarily intervene in their defense. At the forefront, ready to massacre the Russians of Donbas there is the Azov battalion, which trained and armed by the US and NATO has been promoted to a special forces regiment. It distinguished by its ferocity in its attacks on the Russian populations of Ukraine. The Azov battalion recruits neo-Nazis from all over Europe under its flag similar to that of the SS Das Reich, it is commanded by its founder Andrey Biletsky who was promoted to colonel. It is not just a military unit but an ideological and political movement, and Biletsky is the charismatic leader in particular for the youth organization that is educated to hate Russians by his book “_The words of the white Führer_“.
> 
> https://worldbeyondwar.org/blackwater-is-in-the-donbas-with-the-azov-battalion/
> 
> ___
> 
> 
> Analysis: Blackwater Mercenaries: NATO’s secret weapon in Ukraine war​March 5, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackwater Mercenaries in Iraq held responsible for civilians killing.
> 
> 
> https://muslimmirror.com/eng/analysis-blackwater-mercenaries-natos-secret-weapon-in-ukraine-war/
> 
> ___
> 
> That picture is representative of the innate opportunism characterizing NATO and the associated globalist oligarchy: on one day liberal democrats, on the next day pseudo-jihadi (as in Syria and Libya), and on the following pseudo-neonazi (as in Ukraine). A band of permanent political transvestites with no principles other than their oppressive thirst for power.




More cannon fodder. Read a report of 100 more mercenaries killed in Ukraine today. I don't think Putin minds testing new weapons on volunteer guinea pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

SalarHaqq said:


> The Communist Party of the Russian Federation (CRPF) ranks second after United Russia (the major political formation supporting President Putin), in the sense that the CRPF's candidate has finished second in all presidential elections that have been held in the Russian Federation.
> 
> Despite the fact that it's an opposition party to the current Russian government and to Vladimir Putin, the CRPF is fully backing Moscow's policy towards Ukraine.
> 
> Read the following opinion piece by Gennady Zyuganov, leader of the Communist Party of Russia, to see why.
> 
> @jamahir



Thank you bhai for posting this wonderful piece. Gennady Zyuganov is the legendary long-time general secretary of the Russian Communist party and the part is right in supporting the Putin government. And I think there are many Communists or Communism sympathizers in the Russian administration and military because we have seen two separate pictures of two Russian tanks in Ukraine carrying the flag of the USSR.



SalarHaqq said:


> Russia is finally moving away from the pernicious idolatry of the West



I liked this sentence.



SalarHaqq said:


> Of course, only a fundamental change in the path of Russia’s development will ensure a truly effective protection of the rights of the broad masses of the people in our country. The Communist Party of the Russian Federation does not accept the ongoing socio-economic course of the Putin government and offers the working people a program of transformation and a path toward socialist revival.



Indeed and I too have written on PDF that Russia should see the economic sanctions on it by the West and the the seizure of Russian economic assets in the West as a wonderful opportunity to disconnect from the artificial Capitalist socio-economic system promoted by the West in much of the world. Russia has to look at a Socialist, actually a Communist socio-economic system that will operate within Russia and its allies or potential allies like North Korea, Syria, Iran, Cuba, Venezuela, China, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Algeria, Egypt, Nepal, West Bank Palestine, Bolivia etc and the Russian Communist party can help deliver that new socio-economic system idea's message to these countries because they already have Socialist or Communist movements there or are friendly with Russia. The objective is a progressive, independent-of-Western-bloc socio-economic system now which will enable the space to talk about a progressive, Communist, actually democratic political system in the near-future ( a system that existed in the Libyan Jamahiriya until 2011 and is now being implemented in Venezuela ). I post links of my proposals for the socio-economic system and political system :




__





A new economic system for the near-future


Hello, the below idea has been brewing in my head for some time and it came up during recent discussions with @Naofumi and @Soumitra in different threads. I present a new economic system that is needed especially in countries like India and Pakistan where old regressive social mores meet modern...



defence.pk









jamahir Musings - Actual Democracy


Inspired by following thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-develops-electronic-voting-machine.702447/ Step in the right direction. Actually not. What Pakistan ( and rest of South Asia ) should be doing is establish actual democracy, not this multi-party confusion and the show-sha...



defence.pk





@vostok @zzzz, you are related to Russia in direct or indirect ways. Please have a read of the article that SalarHaqq has posted and then my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@SalarHaqq bro, we have a wolf here roaming in disguise of a Sheep. @ahaider97

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> As for divorce, while it is a possible solution to extreme situations, it is to be avoided as best as possible. When divorce rates increase beyond a certain level, then societal issues must be tackled upstream so as to bring about a decrease.


you must reduced divorce by solving the problem that lead to divorce not putting quota on a divorce a city can have



SalarHaqq said:


> This isn't related to my posts, so I'm not sure why you are writing this. Is it to suggest that just because some people confuse gheyrat and namus with other things, these essential concepts ought to be shelved altogether? If not, then your comment is unrelated to my point.


they are related to the first screen of the video you put here and the forum show 


SalarHaqq said:


> Gheyrat and namus are better kept alive and well. They must be defended against any sort of sneaky attack or abuse.


best attack is a bad defense


----------



## Dariush the Great

sha ah said:


> The gulf arabs and israelis are so afraid of Iran. I wonder if Biden will listen now that they've ignored his phone calls ? Probably has to listen to Israel though. At this point I don't think the nuclear deal will go through but it seems like 50/50.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505621928542973963
> Yeah like I said, Ukraine is now the Syria of Europe. Now Syrians and Chechens will be fighting Neo Nazis. What a hot mess. Blackwater the secret weapon ? Yeah because they performed so well in Yemen, Afghanistan, Iraq, LOL They're just there for a pay day. As soon as the going gets tough, they're gone.
> 
> A quarter of all Ukranians are now refugees. Their cities have been reduced to rubblel. Zelensky is just a mere puppet / comedian / actor. The US plan in Ukraine seems to be to fight Russia to the last Ukranian. Zelensky is merely their operator carrying out their will to the letter. He doesn't give a damn about Ukrainian people. He'll be at this Florida beach house as soon as its all said and done.


*Persian gulf arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

Photos: the arrival of spring in Iran and celebration of new year.

Up north





















in Shiraz,Iran's cultural center..Hafez the Persian poet is popular place
















In Tehran..the fire works.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Voices:The Most Expensive War in History: Yemen!


Voices:The most significant financial losses of the Saudi war on Yemen in the course of seven years.




english.alahednews.com.lb





Supposedly the Yemen war has cost Saudi Arabia 1.1T dollars over the course of 7 years. Mostly due to overinflated cost of using western arms and help.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505937568969506822

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jauk

Russian are resorting to mall shopping because they're losing:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505946616842313735

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you must reduced divorce by solving the problem that lead to divorce not putting quota on a divorce a city can have



Looking at divorce statistics in western countries, as well as in communities exposed to the influence of globalism, and considering that rising divorce rates were first observable in the west before affecting other places, it becomes very clear that the solution will not consist in promoting the societal norms prevalent in the west.



Hack-Hook said:


> they are related to the first screen of the video you put here and the forum show



All I know is that just like it makes no sense to abjure Islam (astaqfirallah) just because Daesh terrorists committed savagery in its name, it also would be absurd to take aim at the principles of namus and gheyrat just because some individuals, who don't form a majority by any means, invoked these values to justify reprehensible actions of theirs.

In that sense, those who proclaimed "man binamusam, man bigheyratam" are either extremely silly or they really are bigheyrat and binamus.

- - - - -



Muhammed45 said:


> @SalarHaqq bro, we have a wolf here roaming in disguise of a Sheep. @ahaider97



Really? How come?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deltadart

I was recently watching the vlogs of a Pakistani German guy traveling through iran on his bike.
The Iranian people are so nice, and hospitable. Plus, people seem to speak urdu in most places, not to mention gorgeous scenery, and a wonderful cuisine. We need to cultivate our brotherly relations with Iran, for they are very close to us in religion, language, and culture etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> Voices:The Most Expensive War in History: Yemen!
> 
> 
> Voices:The most significant financial losses of the Saudi war on Yemen in the course of seven years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.alahednews.com.lb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly the Yemen war has cost Saudi Arabia 1.1T dollars over the course of 7 years. Mostly due to overinflated cost of using western arms and help.



Lmao.. Some random Yemeni under blockade came up with these numbers out of his arse in order to desperately end the war.. His seen the American numbers thinking this is also an invasion 

So much fallacy and the biggest of them is that he thinks this is an invasion that can just go away

The Yemen situation is not an Invasion period. The Saudis haven't put any troops on the ground at any point hence they are fighting illusionary entities but the reality is that they are fighting the ''YEMENI ARMED FORCES'' who have been doing anti-terror operations against the houthis and also they are fighting other tribes allied with the Yemeni gov't and also STC.

You only use alot of money when their is alot of logistics needed if you coming over the side of the world but in this case it is entirely local elements..

Besides I can understand the Houthis urge for them to get this slow burner blockade lifted and never ending war stopped but the reality is much more grime as there are no invading forces here to retreat.. Hence this will never stop PERIOD.. buckle up






On a serious note if they want the siege lifted they must talk to these in power in Yemen not the Saudis.. Lets assume port entry is opened to 100% and remove the saudi coalitin out of the occasion entirely but the siege will still be there due to the Yemeni gov't and in fact they will launch outright incursions this time as the Saudis and others won't be able to hold them back anymore.

The only one blocking an outright offensive incursions are the Saudis and UAE via UN as they have been looking for political solution but the Yemenis don't want any solutions with the houthis. The Yemeni armed forces and tribes outnumber them currently due to the Houthis being outright trashed by the Maribbean tribes who chopped of more then 70% of their armed forces in 2 years that is just one tribe

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Battlion25 said:


> Lmao.. Some random Yemeni under blockade came up with these numbers out of his arse in order to desperately end the war.. His seen the American numbers thinking this is also an invasion
> 
> So much fallacy and the biggest of them is that he thinks this is an invasion that can just go away
> 
> The Yemen situation is not an Invasion period. The Saudis haven't put any troops on the ground at any point hence they are fighting illusionary entities but the reality is that they are fighting the ''YEMENI ARMED FORCES'' who have been doing anti-terror operations against the houthis and also they are fighting other tribes allied with the Yemeni gov't and also STC.
> 
> You only use alot of money when their is alot of logistics needed if you coming over the side of the world but in this case it is entirely local elements..
> 
> Besides I can understand the Houthis urge for them to get this slow burner blockade lifted and never ending war stopped but the reality is much more grime as there are no invading forces here to retreat.. Hence this will never stop PERIOD.. buckle up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note if they want the siege lifted they must talk to these in power in Yemen not the Saudis.. Lets assume port entry is opened to 100% and remove the saudi coalitin out of the occasion entirely but the siege will still be there due to the Yemeni gov't and in fact they will launch outright incursions this time as the Saudis and others won't be able to hold them back anymore.
> 
> The only one blocking an outright offensive incursions are the Saudis and UAE via UN as they have been looking for political solution but the Yemenis don't want any solutions with the houthis. The Yemeni armed forces and tribes outnumber them currently due to the Houthis being outright trashed by the Maribbean tribes who chopped of more then 70% of their armed forces in 2 years that is just one tribe











The Houthis have won in Yemen: What next?


Bruce Riedel examines the Houthis, an armed group which he says has won Yemen's war, and how to bring peace to the country amidst staggering humanitarian costs.




www.brookings.edu













'Saudi Arabia has lost the war in Yemen' | DW | 25.03.2021


Saudi Arabia is one of the primary belligerents in Yemen's six-year civil war. Now, the Saudi government has presented a peace initiative. But that does not automatically mean an end to the conflict.




www.google.com













Running around in circles: How Saudi Arabia is losing its war in Yemen to Iran


On March 1, the Iran-backed Houthis took control of the city of al-Hazm, the capital of al-Jawf Province, after weeks of fierce clashes with local tribes and Yemeni government forces. Incompetence, lack of unified leadership, and the absence of a military strategy by the Yemeni government and...




www.mei.edu













Washington Has Yemen Policy Backward


The Houthis have defeated Saudi Arabia—and peace won’t come by dictating terms to the victors.




foreignpolicy.com





“Houthis have won the war and the peace does not come by dictating terms to the victor.”

Listen to your masters. Dont take our word for it. Give it another ten years and you will see it more clearly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Shawnee said:


> The Houthis have won in Yemen: What next?
> 
> 
> Bruce Riedel examines the Houthis, an armed group which he says has won Yemen's war, and how to bring peace to the country amidst staggering humanitarian costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brookings.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Saudi Arabia has lost the war in Yemen' | DW | 25.03.2021
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia is one of the primary belligerents in Yemen's six-year civil war. Now, the Saudi government has presented a peace initiative. But that does not automatically mean an end to the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running around in circles: How Saudi Arabia is losing its war in Yemen to Iran
> 
> 
> On March 1, the Iran-backed Houthis took control of the city of al-Hazm, the capital of al-Jawf Province, after weeks of fierce clashes with local tribes and Yemeni government forces. Incompetence, lack of unified leadership, and the absence of a military strategy by the Yemeni government and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mei.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to your masters. Dont take out word for it.



I have seen desperate win outcries in order to stop the ordeal.. But this cheapens the meaning of winning in the dictionary books. 80% of the land is with them, all ports, including oil fields and gas.. How is that a win.. You have been saying all population centers with them which has been proven to be false as the population on both sides is more even..

The so-called Saudis don't even have troops there nor never did and they got all that... Gotta be one of the easiest wins. The Russians would have taken this on before hand in Ukraine without putting troops into the country at all

Novorossiya, Malorossiya secured and no Russian troops besides including all oil, gas and the energy etc etc..

But the Saudis aren't the fighting entity here but if they were this would have been a huge win tactically on paper from a stragetic point of view considering they have no participating forces on the ground..


----------



## Shawnee

Battlion25 said:


> I have seen desperate win outcries in order to stop the ordeal.. But this cheapens the meaning of winning in the dictionary books. 80% of the land is with them, all ports, including oil fields and gas.. How is that a win.. You have been saying all population centers with them which has been proven to be false as the population on both sides is more even..
> 
> They don't even have troops there and they got all that... Gotta be one of the easiest wins. The Russians would have taken this in Ukraine on before one without putting troops into the country at all



You are biased and I am not resourceful in time to spend on you.

Listen to your masters who disagree with you.

Or give it another 10 years. We are patient.


----------



## Battlion25

Shawnee said:


> You are biased and I am not resourceful in time to spend on you.
> 
> Listen to your masters who disagree with you.
> 
> Or give it another 10 years. We are patient.



10 years that is small how about 50 years aka they have become the new Pkk. Their grand-children could even get hunted down even if they put down their arms..

It would be like DPR and LPR over overperforming and holding 80% of the country including everything without needing the Russian forces on the ground


----------



## Shawnee

Battlion25 said:


> 10 years that is small how about 50 years aka they have become the new Pkk. Their grand-children could even get hunted down even if they put down their arms



Your comment on a forum will not change the scene.

They own the capital and biggest cities and agriculture and population.

Saudis are a lot weaker than US and Houthis are a lot better than Taliban.
Enjoy spending petrodollars on the war.

Last but not least:
You are a lifeless loser in random forums and your time is worth nothing. Loser in real life with limitless time to spend. I end it here. 

Adios.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Lol?`They aren't fighting anyone but the locals.

They got trashed by the maribbeans to the point where they ran out of recruits and soldiers and then running out of 14-15 years and resorting to kids below 10s... It was only the Maribbeans who did this nobody else.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319653001468981249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059490172247642113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505298481350651904
This kid captued was crying for his mother - There are evidence of 1000s more children captured but unnecessary to share..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406880146146144262


----------



## TheImmortal

“Houthis are losing”


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506000530199437325
Look at the EO sight on Mohajer-6....maybe Russia needs a few drones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505999501055643651

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

Months ago certain forums members were claiming the big Saudi/UAE offensive was going to wipe out Ansarallah and win the war for good, yet here we are months later with Saudi infrastructure still eating missiles regularly. Cope posts don't change realities on the ground and twitter likes don't win wars. The invincible Saudi war machine isn't good for much more than bombing civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> “Houthis are losing”
> 
> View attachment 826133


Indeed, the front lines haven't changed much at all, and it's unlikely the houthis will ever lose. He has probably been saying the Houthis are losing for years now.

The guy is a bit delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506000530199437325
> Look at the EO sight on Mohajer-6....maybe Russia needs a few drones?


What's remarkable about UAVs is how you can observe a position for 10s of kilometers out but also stay at a reasonably low altitude.

It becomes quite difficult to down a UAV considering systems meant for lower altitude generally do not have a far range. It's like the sweet spot between medium and long range SAMs were neither system is adequate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Stryker1982 said:


> Indeed, the front lines haven't changed much at all, and it's unlikely the houthis will ever lose. He has probably been saying the Houthis are losing for years now.
> 
> The guy is a bit delusional.



I ain't no delusional. The Houthis are like Hamas or Hezbollah being internationally secured due to fears of major regional escalation but in the houthis case it is the UN trying to blockade a major military operations against them citing human rights or what not.. There will be no escalation destroying them.

I never said they lost but they sure as hell are the losing side on the ground as far as ground reality goes. They are the dominated entity..

Yemen has been a frozen war for more then 6 years.... All that will likely change and contrary to some others.. The Saudis needs to be exited from this war all together. So that a wide scale operation can begin..

They have lost like 10% of lands in just 2 weeks to Giants brigade in Beyhan, Harib and Marib areas.

Hence the end is near which is kinda of inevitable and for the time being it is good exploiting them for political reasons and training ground but sooner or later they will become expandables and uprooted entirely..

They will be kept around as the new PKK in arabia


----------



## Mata Elang

Is anyone still li*king a*s Put*n?
@Stryker1982 @sha ah @TheImmortal @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq @QWECXZ 

"Iran supports ending the war in Ukraine. We want the war to be ended there" Imam Khamanei

In politics there are no true friends, only interests. You just don't know it yet.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> Voices:The Most Expensive War in History: Yemen!
> 
> 
> Voices:The most significant financial losses of the Saudi war on Yemen in the course of seven years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.alahednews.com.lb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly the Yemen war has cost Saudi Arabia 1.1T dollars over the course of 7 years. Mostly due to overinflated cost of using western arms and help.


The Saudi's regime is so stupid, I'm sure any 12 years old child can do better in term of strategy.

If they just accepted the houthis alliance, 7 years ago, spent 200b dollars in infrastructure projects, 10b bribes to all the political parties, the whole Yemen should be their playing field now.

Now they have an enemy for 100 years ....

But God cursed them with a dysfunctional brain .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

_Nabil_ said:


> The Saudi's regime is so stupid, I'm sure any 12 years old child can do better in term of strategy.
> 
> If they just accepted the houthis alliance, 7 years ago, spent 200b dollars in infrastructure projects, 10b bribes to all the political parties, the whole Yemen should be their playing field now.
> 
> Now they have an enemy for 100 years ....
> 
> But God cursed them with a dysfunctional brain .....


Exact and spot on....simple logic never occurs to them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy




----------



## TheImmortal

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> View attachment 826264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 826266
















Homeless exists in the US as well. Also what type of immature child like yourself laughs at a homelessness person?

Grow up man

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Mariupol pocket is about to be split into two smaller pockets. The lesser of the two pockets to the west is essentially finished. They're literally being pushed into the oceans while air strikes and ships target them simultaneously. Afterwards the larger pocket will also face a similar fate.







Latest Ukraine map from yesterday. Russians are slowly but steadily making progress. They have sustained significant material losses, but most of those losses were in the early stages of the war when they attempted a swift and precise decapitation of the Kiev government. Now Russian tactics have shifted. They have settled down and are now ruthlessly bombing Ukrainian targets into oblivion






Those who believe that Ukraine is winning this war... I just can't agree with that looking at the bigger picture. 1 of every 4 Ukrainians are now refugees or intern/ally displaced. Their cities are quickly being turned into rubble. I mean it's not like people in Moscow or St Petersburg have anything to worry about do they ?

So Russia has lost something like 20 fighter jets and 250 tanks by now. That is significant but remember Russia has 500 Flanker variants and another 500 jets made up of other other variants. So 20 out of 1000 is not going to stop Russia. Also Russia has 2000 T-72 tanks alone. They have another 1000 tanks on top of that and if neccessary they have 10,000 tanks in storage.

For their own good the Ukrainians should negotiate and agree on a a peace treaty, the sooner the better. Sometimes you just have to cut your losses. If they would have agreed to Minsk, they would have been able to keep the Donbas but simply offer them language rights and autonomy. Now as it stands they've lost Crimea, the Donbas and the Mariupol. The next major target will likely be Khakiv


----------



## sha ah

The Saudis boasted that this war would be won in 7 weeks. It's been 7 years and out of desperation the Saudis have bombed hospitals, weddings, shopping malls, mosques, ambulances and school buses filled with children to break the will of the Yemeni people, however they have been humiliated and have ultimately lost the war. Perhaps that's why children are fighting, to avenge the other children, their friends, that the Saudis have killed. Wait a second, are you implying that children are the ones defeating the Saudi coalition ? Isn't that even more embaressing for you ?

In any case, 80% of the population in under Houthi control. The Saudis even lost control over Hodeidah recently. All of their major offensives have failed time and time again. The Saudis have brought mercenaries from a wide variety of nations into Yemen to fight. This is not because they don't have an army but because their own army is weak and feeble. Why ? Well because rather than promoting the most capable candidates with strong leadership skills, they promote individuals who are timid, weak minded and loyal, often with family ties to the Saudi clan.


YEMEN population density vs Houthi control









The Saudis can extend this war for another 10 years, they still won't win. Even yesterday the Houthis bombed several of their key installations, causing tens of millions of dollars in damage. How many Saudi civilians died in the strike ? zero because of careful planning and coordination. The Saudis on the other hand keep bombing civilians out of desperation. In any case, the negotiations are supposedly close to being concluded.

The Saudis are looking to cut their losses and get out after being humiliated for 7 years. The country with the 5th largest military budget on the planet could not defeat a bunch of rag tag rebels in the poorest Arab country in the world. They've even lost to Yemen children in battle. Without an airforce and without US support, the Houthis likely would have liberated all of Saudi Arabia and even the Persian Gulf Arabs. Trump even said it "Without our support, the Saudis would be speaking Farsi in 48 hours".

Realistically though Iran doesn't want Saudis to speak Farsi. Iran just wants them to have elections, democracy, be treated like human beings, not live like its the 12th century. Saudi people currently have no freedom or rights at all. They and everything they own are basically the property of the Saudi clan. It's beyond backwards and primitive.

As for you showing pictures of poverty in Iran, do you want me to show pictures of poverty in your country ? What is the literacy rate in your country compared to Iran ? What about the human development index ?



Battlion25 said:


> I have seen desperate win outcries in order to stop the ordeal.. But this cheapens the meaning of winning in the dictionary books. 80% of the land is with them, all ports, including oil fields and gas.. How is that a win.. You have been saying all population centers with them which has been proven to be false as the population on both sides is more even..
> 
> The so-called Saudis don't even have troops there nor never did and they got all that... Gotta be one of the easiest wins. The Russians would have taken this on before hand in Ukraine without putting troops into the country at all
> 
> Novorossiya, Malorossiya secured and no Russian troops besides including all oil, gas and the energy etc etc..
> 
> But the Saudis aren't the fighting entity here but if they were this would have been a huge win tactically on paper from a stragetic point of view considering they have no participating forces on the ground..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Also what type of immature child like yourself laughs at a homelessness person?


A soulless subhuman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Looking at divorce statistics in western countries, as well as in communities exposed to the influence of globalism, and considering that rising divorce rates were first observable in the west before affecting other places, it becomes very clear that the solution will not consist in promoting the societal norms prevalent in the west.


as if divorce rate in our big cities is shining torch to guide the rest of humanity and before you start , in places like Ilam that has lowest divorce rate in our country , we have highest rate of female committing suicide by burning themselves.
by the way by limiting the ability to do divorce , you open the way for a disaster called white marriage . and you are limiting the use of a door that God has openned


----------



## Shawnee

[


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506351125896777736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> The Mariupol pocket is about to be split into two smaller pockets. The lesser of the two pockets to the west is essentially finished. They're literally being pushed into the oceans while air strikes and ships target them simultaneously. Afterwards the larger pocket will also face a similar fate.
> 
> View attachment 826293
> 
> 
> Latest Ukraine map from yesterday. Russians are slowly but steadily making progress. They have sustained significant material losses, but most of those losses were in the early stages of the war when they attempted a swift and precise decapitation of the Kiev government. Now Russian tactics have shifted. They have settled down and are now ruthlessly bombing Ukrainian targets into oblivion
> 
> View attachment 826294
> 
> 
> Those who believe that Ukraine is winning this war... I just can't agree with that looking at the bigger picture. 1 of every 4 Ukrainians are now refugees or intern/ally displaced. Their cities are quickly being turned into rubble. I mean it's not like people in Moscow or St Petersburg have anything to worry about do they ?
> 
> So Russia has lost something like 20 fighter jets and 250 tanks by now. That is significant but remember Russia has 500 Flanker variants and another 500 jets made up of other other variants. So 20 out of 1000 is not going to stop Russia. Also Russia has 2000 T-72 tanks alone. They have another 1000 tanks on top of that and if neccessary they have 10,000 tanks in storage.
> 
> For their own good the Ukrainians should negotiate and agree on a a peace treaty, the sooner the better. Sometimes you just have to cut your losses. If they would have agreed to Minsk, they would have been able to keep the Donbas but simply offer them language rights and autonomy. Now as it stands they've lost Crimea, the Donbas and the Mariupol. The next major target will likely be Khakiv


Correct. I mentioned weeks ago Russia’s war strategy is deep and long. The war is progressing in a practical way. ‘Shock and awe’ is for TV and tweet babies (read ‘OSINT’) and results in trillions spent, broken countries on both sides, and an ignominious exit. What we see unfolding is a war for keeps and at the lowest cost x time factor as possible. Russia wins.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> as if divorce rate in our big cities is shining torch to guide the rest of humanity and before you start , in places like Ilam that has lowest divorce rate in our country , we have highest rate of female committing suicide by burning themselves.



Increased divorce rates are running parallel to the onslaught of cultural westernization. Large cities are the most westernized parts of society. So the example brought up just confirms the point in a tautological manner.

Women setting themselves on fire can have a multiple reasons. There are areas in Iran where both divorce and female suicides are rare. Also historically, both of these occurrences used to be infrequent until Iranians began being increasingly exposed to foreign cultural norms. We could add that suicide, drug abuse, mental illness and criminality are more prevalent among children of divorced couples.

Divorce rates are higher in the west and the phenomenon originated in the west, from where it was exported to the rest of the world. Which shows that the source of the issue goes back to liberal irreligious ways of life rather than Islamic Iranian tradition.



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way by limiting the ability to do divorce , you open the way for a disaster called white marriage .



Not if divorce is limited as a result of a promotion of traditional lifestyles. Because cultural alienation is in fact the main underlying cause of both divorce and white marriage. Two wrongs don't make a right.

Tradition, restoration of the authority of the father, strengthening of the nuclear family structure and reversing the cultural alienation induced by modernity (in particular by countering individualism, consumerism, materialism, godlessness etc) constitute the practical solution of choice.



Hack-Hook said:


> a door that God has openned



...with various restrictions in feq as well as in customary law. There's a good reason behind that. Encouraging the trivialization of divorce would be against the aims of Islam, as scholars would confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

His legacy will never die!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

_The huge South Pars field is a major supplier of Iranian natural gas. *This field, which is shared with Qatar, produces about 70 per cent of Iran's gas, which will reach the second half of its life next year and, if the current platforms of 1,500 tons are not replaced with 20,000-ton platforms capable of carrying huge compressors, the production of the tank will be reduced by 10 billion cubic meters every year.* This technology is only in the hands of a few European giants. It seems that Total France signed a contract for the construction of such platforms for phase 11 of South Pars, but it abandoned the project with a loss of 45 million Euros after US sanctions

To maintain South Pars production, Iran needs at least 15 20,000-ton platforms, *each costing $2.5 billion to build*._









Iran has a long way to go to export natural gas to Europe


The energy crisis in Europe, and Russia's invasion of Ukraine have highlighted the importance of diversifying energy resources. Europe's over-reliance on Russian energy resources and Russia's use of e...




www.google.com





Does anyone know if Chinese firms or Gazprom can produce these 20,000 ton platforms? I know Iran produces some off-shore drilling platforms, but not sure the size.

I doubt Russia will help Iran become an natural gas export giant. That would be basically a self inflicted wound to itself losing Europe as a big client.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Mata Elang said:


> Is anyone still li*king a*s Put*n?
> @Stryker1982 @sha ah @TheImmortal @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq @QWECXZ
> 
> "Iran supports ending the war in Ukraine. We want the war to be ended there" Imam Khamanei
> 
> In politics there are no true friends, only interests. You just don't know it yet.



It wasn't really necessary to resort to foul language now, was it?

If you read all my contributions on the subject, you'll notice how I defended the Islamic Republic's position in a discussion with users opining that instead of abstaining, Iran should have voted against the UN General Assembly motion condemning Russian military action. I insisted that Iran was right not to endorse a violation of international laws of war.

However, you could have cited the whole statement by Imam Khamenei rather than snipping out the opening bit. Because while the Leader called for a cessation of the war, he also stressed in no uncertain terms that the root of the crisis lies in the US regime's unwarranted meddling. Imam Khamenei's declaration was actually as follows:

Iran supports ending the war in Ukraine. We want the war to be ended there, but the solution to any crisis is only possible if the root cause is identified. The root of the crisis in Ukraine are the US policies that create crisis and Ukraine is a victim of these policies.









Supreme Leader: Iran supports ending war in Ukraine


Tehran, IRNA - Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei on Tuesday described Ukraine as victim of US crisis-making policy, but said that the Islamic Republic of Iran supports ending the war in Ukraine.




en.irna.ir





In other words, it seems to me that countering NATO's propaganda narrative is also compliant with the Supreme Leader's guideline, given that propaganda is a main tool of American policies towards Ukraine. Hence why I set out to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> Correct. I mentioned weeks ago Russia’s war strategy is deep and long. The war is progressing in a practical way. ‘Shock and awe’ is for TV and tweet babies (read ‘OSINT’) and results in trillions spent, broken countries on both sides, and an ignominious exit. What we see unfolding is a war for keeps and at the lowest cost x time factor as possible. Russia wins.



Indeed, the US regime has nothing much left other than its oversized propaganda machinery.

And in fact, this is the main lesson Iran has to draw from this conflict. On the ground, Russian performance is impressive. In the soft war realm though, NATO mouthpieces supported by large scale censorship have drowned out Moscow's voice. Russia's PR capabilities are enough to keep domestic support intact, however at the global level they fail to outweigh the enemy.

It can be argued that Russia is more resourceful than Iran in information warfare. Now imagine Iran was fighting a war while the Iranian public was getting exposed to the full range of mainstream media propaganda...

This is why Iran absolutely needs to push ahead with the establishment of a viable national internet option completely separate from the global network, so that in case of an emergency, access to foreign-based anti-Iran propaganda sites can be cut on a moment's notice without compromising the regular operation of daily domestic affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mata Elang

SalarHaqq said:


> It wasn't really necessary to resort to foul language now, was it?
> 
> If you read all my contributions on the subject, you'll notice how I defended the Islamic Republic's position in a discussion with users opining that instead of abstaining, Iran should have voted against the UN General Assembly motion condemning Russian military action. I insisted that Iran was right not to endorse a violation of international laws of war.
> 
> However, you could have cited the whole statement by Imam Khamenei rather than snipping out the opening bit. Because while the Leader called for a cessation of the war, he also stressed in no uncertain terms that the root of the crisis lies in the US regime's unwarranted meddling. Imam Khamenei's declaration was actually as follows:
> 
> Iran supports ending the war in Ukraine. We want the war to be ended there, but the solution to any crisis is only possible if the root cause is identified. The root of the crisis in Ukraine are the US policies that create crisis and Ukraine is a victim of these policies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Leader: Iran supports ending war in Ukraine
> 
> 
> Tehran, IRNA - Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei on Tuesday described Ukraine as victim of US crisis-making policy, but said that the Islamic Republic of Iran supports ending the war in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.irna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, it seems to me that countering NATO's propaganda narrative is also compliant with the Supreme Leader's guideline, given that propaganda is a main tool of American policies towards Ukraine. Hence why I set out to do so.


Yes that's correct! the problem here is that members like @Stryker1982 @sha ah and others are turning into psychopaths and Putin mouthpieces. They become people who have no conscience, they openly say that the Ukrainian people should be massacred or bombed mercilessly by Russia/Putin. It's really gone too far (this member is no different from the zionists). Yes I understand Ukraine is closer to the west (but that is the politics of survival from the enemy) and that should not be used as an excuse to justify an invasion. You need to know this Russia/Putin has two-faced politics, a cruel country and has no democracy, besides that Putin is one of the protectors of zionists. Yes I know some members or Iranian media say the west care Ukraine but Yemen, Syria and Afghanistan are left torn apart, but that's not the problem we should be in a position like Imam Khamanei who said "other countries should not attack an independent country for any reason, Iran don't support war against any independent country in the world", so we shouldn't be people like "Hate crimes against Person A but support crimes against Person C, if that's the case then what's the difference between us and those who are evil (USA Communist Zionists). Remember In politics there are no true friends, only interests.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> The Mariupol pocket is about to be split into two smaller pockets. The lesser of the two pockets to the west is essentially finished. They're literally being pushed into the oceans while air strikes and ships target them simultaneously. Afterwards the larger pocket will also face a similar fate.
> 
> View attachment 826293
> 
> 
> Latest Ukraine map from yesterday. Russians are slowly but steadily making progress. They have sustained significant material losses, but most of those losses were in the early stages of the war when they attempted a swift and precise decapitation of the Kiev government. Now Russian tactics have shifted. They have settled down and are now ruthlessly bombing Ukrainian targets into oblivion
> 
> View attachment 826294
> 
> 
> Those who believe that Ukraine is winning this war... I just can't agree with that looking at the bigger picture. 1 of every 4 Ukrainians are now refugees or intern/ally displaced. Their cities are quickly being turned into rubble. I mean it's not like people in Moscow or St Petersburg have anything to worry about do they ?
> 
> So Russia has lost something like 20 fighter jets and 250 tanks by now. That is significant but remember Russia has 500 Flanker variants and another 500 jets made up of other other variants. So 20 out of 1000 is not going to stop Russia. Also Russia has 2000 T-72 tanks alone. They have another 1000 tanks on top of that and if neccessary they have 10,000 tanks in storage.
> 
> For their own good the Ukrainians should negotiate and agree on a a peace treaty, the sooner the better. Sometimes you just have to cut your losses. If they would have agreed to Minsk, they would have been able to keep the Donbas but simply offer them language rights and autonomy. Now as it stands they've lost Crimea, the Donbas and the Mariupol. The next major target will likely be Khakiv


But...but...the ukis are going on the offensive......I saw it on the bbc and cnn!!


----------



## WudangMaster

Dariush the Great said:


> A soulless subhuman


A soul less degenerate who's skank mother ingested massive amounts of dog semen whilst pregnant with him... In fact, there are many "people" whos depravity and evil can be explained by this.






I love the halloween haunted house theme!! The immortals certainly turned that whore house into a haunted whore house! lol


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Women setting themselves on fire can have a multiple reasons. There are areas in Iran where both divorce and female suicides are rare. Also historically, both of these occurrences used to be infrequent until Iranians began being increasingly exposed to foreign cultural norms. We could add that suicide, drug abuse, mental illness and criminality are more prevalent among children of divorced couples.


wrong , they were not infrequent , they were swept under the carpet.
and historically , you suggest women be slave and have no education and having access to no information , in short being ignorant and those ignorant people are supposed to raise the next generation ?



SalarHaqq said:


> Not if divorce is limited as a result of a promotion of traditional lifestyles.


well , at last you come to what I said , but sadly right now our parliament decided to limit divorce by putting quota on it. Divorce must be reduced by limiting underage marriage , solving economical problem of young couples and promoting traditional values . not by introducing laws that made it harder, it never work , it only made dysfunctional families that lead to dysfunctional society


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> ...with various restrictions in feq as well as in customary law. There's a good reason behind that. Encouraging the trivialization of divorce would be against the aims of Islam, as scholars would confirm.


discouraged but not restricted , the only restriction is when the woman is pregnant. do you aware of any other restriction on it. trivialization against the aim of Islam , restricting access to it is also against the Islam , you are promoting old catholic teaching of before 300-400 years ago . marriage is a sin if , you do it you are doomed to live with each other to the end of your life( well unless you are reach and can go to Vatican , and bribe several cardinal to bring your case in front of his eminence the pop) by putting a quota on divorce and limiting it you sentence young people who are economically weak to live an unhappy and unfulfilled life and for rich people and the people of power , well since when law applied to it they just can buy one of those quotas

and exactly who said encourage divorce , just don't made it exclusive to riches , and don't make it harder than what its now don't make it so hat people go to foreign countries for divorces , as you may now it can be done and then government has to abide by it and can't say we don't accept divorce outside of the country , they just need to go to Pakistan or turkey or iraq or even Armenia and find a cleric there to divorce them and with two witness go to Iran embassy there and say such thing happened , then what you are going to do? at least here if they want to divorce some attempt will be made to stop it and if possible solve their incompatibility issues


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Indeed, the US regime has nothing much left other than its oversized propaganda machinery.
> 
> And in fact, this is the main lesson Iran has to draw from this conflict. On the ground, Russian performance is impressive. In the soft war realm though, NATO mouthpieces supported by large scale censorship have drowned out Moscow's voice. Russia's PR capabilities are enough to keep domestic support intact, however at the global level they fail to outweigh the enemy.
> 
> It can be argued that Russia is more resourceful than Iran in information warfare. Now imagine Iran was fighting a war while the Iranian public was getting exposed to the full range of mainstream media propaganda...
> 
> This is why Iran absolutely needs to push ahead with the establishment of a viable national internet option completely separate from the global network, so that in case of an emergency, access to foreign-based anti-Iran propaganda sites can be cut on a moment's notice without compromising the normal operation of daily domestic affairs.


I agree. I've been saying for decades that Iranian messaging apparatus is far from sufficient. Not just for war and defense but broadly conveying the Iranian 'brand'. From culture to science and industry. To this day, Iranian technology is referred to as 'homegrown'. Like a fungus. Heh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> wrong , they were not infrequent , they were swept under the carpet.



They were far less frequent in comparison to the modern era. There's a clear correlation between cultural westernization on the one hand, divorce, suicide and plenty of other social ills on the other.



Hack-Hook said:


> and historically , you suggest women be slave and have no education and having access to no information , in short being ignorant and those ignorant people are supposed to raise the next generation ?



That women used to be "slaves" before the liberal west imposed its norms on the world is a cliché spread by certain elites who aim to uproot and destroy family, religion, nation.

As for raising offspring, mothers don't need specialized higher education to teach their children what they in fact are supposed to. Everything else the children will learn at school, and in universities if they wish to go on studying. I'm not saying women should be barred from extensive education, just that it's not a condition for raising children properly. Motherly instinct and generational transmission already provides for what's needed in this regard.



Hack-Hook said:


> well , at last you come to what I said , but sadly right now our parliament decided to limit divorce by putting quota on it.



I had mentioned it earlier, that root causes must be tackled upstream. But nonetheless I salute this vote by Majles because in addition to the promotion of traditional lifestyles and efforts to drive back cultural westernization, I would say the current situation does call for gap filling contingency measures.



Hack-Hook said:


> Divorce must be reduced by limiting underage marriage ,



Underage marriage is illegal by definition. However, before divorce rates went up, the average age of marriage was much lower than it is now. Therefore, young people must be encouraged to marry as early as possible within legal limits. This is a traditional value actually.



Hack-Hook said:


> discouraged but not restricted , the only restriction is when the woman is pregnant. do you aware of any other restriction on it. trivialization against the aim of Islam , restricting access to it is also against the Islam ,



The biggest restriction is that it is frowned upon by God according to ahadith.

There is a hadith in _Mir'at al-'uqul_ from Imam al-Sadiq (a) according to which, God loves a home in which a married couple lives, and hates a home in which a divorce took place, and there is nothing hated by God more than divorce. 

Whilst the Holy Quran suggests that other ways to settle a marital dispute ought to be privileged.

Divorce is not pleasant in the Qur'an as well. The Qur'an 4:35 has recommended that if there is a dispute between a wife and a husband, their relatives should moderate between them and try to make a reconciliation: "and if you fear dissension between the two, send an arbitrator from his people and an arbitrator from her people. If they both desire reconciliation, Allah will cause it between them. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Acquainted [with all things]".

Another considerable restriction is that unlike men, women can only demand divorce on specific, limited grounds.



Hack-Hook said:


> you are promoting old catholic teaching of before 300-400 years ago .



Not exactly, since in Catholicism any divorce is outright prohibited.



Hack-Hook said:


> by putting a quota on divorce and limiting it you sentence young people who are economically weak to live an unhappy and unfulfilled life and for rich people and the people of power , well since when law applied to it they just can buy one of those quotas



Divorce rates are higher among relatively affluent people. While the poor must receive material support from the government for other ethical reasons, economic considerations have not traditionally been a cause for divorce. They became so with modernity and the rise of materialism and individualism, both of which must be combated relentlessly.



Hack-Hook said:


> and exactly who said encourage divorce , just don't made it exclusive to riches ,



The poor are less prone to it. Let's not try and promote it with them too.



Hack-Hook said:


> and don't make it harder than what its now don't make it so hat people go to foreign countries for divorces , as you may now it can be done and then government has to abide by it and can't say we don't accept divorce outside of the country , they just need to go to Pakistan or turkey or iraq or even Armenia and find a cleric there to divorce them and with two witness go to Iran embassy there and say such thing happened , then what you are going to do? at least here if they want to divorce some attempt will be made to stop it and if possible solve their incompatibility issues



Then a motion must be voted to put an end to such practices whose only purpose is to circumvent the nation's laws. This is obviously a legal loophole and provided political will, it can easily be corrected by the legislative power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> That women used to be "slaves" before the liberal west imposed its norms on the world is a cliché spread by liberal elites who aim to uproot and destroy family, religion, nation.


they were not slave here , go and read about Mashrooteh uprising , there were women between the commanders of uprising who commanded several hundred people . what you suggest is to impose archaic European restriction on our women in the name of Islam and tradition . what you suggest is European tradition not ours or Islam


SalarHaqq said:


> No, they were much more infrequent than in modern society. There's a clear correlation between cultural westernization on the one hand, divorce, suicide and plenty of other social ills on the other.


don't knew it happens more in rural area than cities


SalarHaqq said:


> Mothers do not need specialized higher education to teach their children what they are expected to teach them. Everything else the children will learn at school.


that's nonsense , its not fathers who work with children at home it mothers who teach the children when they have problem n their homework and that's beside the point when in our teaching and culture and Islam women are said not to have higher education , where it come they must not control their money or what they poses . all you say is preaching archaic catholic and European teachings


SalarHaqq said:


> Underage marriage is illegal by definition. However, before divorce rates went up, the average age of marriage was much lower than it is now. Therefore, young people must be encouraged to marry as early as legally allowed. This is a traditional value.


the young people must be encouraged to marry when they understand their duty and rights when they marry , they must be encouraged to marry when they understand when they marry they are sharing their lives and they no longer are individual , they must be encouraged to marry when they can stand on their feet not a second sooner.
and by the way being physically mature is not a good scale for seeing one is underage or not for marriage its more important to be mentally and socially mature.


SalarHaqq said:


> The biggest restriction is that it is frowned upon by God according to ahadith.
> 
> There is a hadith in _Mir'at al-'uqul_ from Imam al-Sadiq (a) according to which, God loves a home in which a married couple lives, and hates a home in which a divorce took place, and there is nothing hated by God more than divorce.


God dislike it but didn't put hurdle in front of the way of people who think they had no option . God dislike lie , how many of our politician tell lies after lies after lies , why you don't do anything about that. by the way ask yourself one thing if its so bad why god didn't put a punishment for it.


SalarHaqq said:


> Whilst the Holy Quran suggests that other ways to settle a dispute ought to be privileged.
> 
> Divorce is not pleasant in the Qur'an as well. The Qur'an 4:35 has recommended that if there is a dispute between a wife and a husband, their relatives should moderate between them and try to make a reconciliation: "and if you fear dissension between the two, send an arbitrator from his people and an arbitrator from her people. If they both desire reconciliation, Allah will cause it between them. Indeed, Allah is ever Knowing and Acquainted [with all things]".


again no mention of putting hurdle in front of the people who failed to find a solution 


SalarHaqq said:


> Another considerable restriction is that unlike men, women can only demand divorce on specific, limited grounds


that's man law not God laws and is fixed many years ago to a large extent


SalarHaqq said:


> Not really since in Catholicism divorce is outright prohibited.


well some of our law makers are moving in that direction


SalarHaqq said:


> According to which surah or hadith?


 according to traditional Catholics teachings, if it was according to Quran we were not discussing it here


SalarHaqq said:


> Divorce rates are higher among relatively affluent people. While the poor must be supported for other ethical reasons, economic considerations have not traditionally been a cause for divorce. They became so with modernity and the rise of materialism and individualism, both of which must be combated relentlessly.


that was not cause of divorce when everybody was poor , but when the society become more complex many thing changed . we must plan for now not for a hypothetical society based on dead values 


SalarHaqq said:


> The poor are less prone to it. No need to try and promote it with them too.


no they are not more prone to it , that's something called social pressure that made it they are less prone to it ,on other hand other social problem is a lot more in their families


SalarHaqq said:


> Then a motion must be voted to put an end to such practices meant to circumvent the law. This is obviously a legal loophole, and it can easily be corrected by the legislative power.


Welcome to Salar dystopic police state . wonder how many of these dystopic future novel have you read ?

by the way , its something related to Fiqh this matter is far more delicate than let some Minister or MP or even president mess with it . it must discussed in 
between grand ayatollahs in Qom . what constitute a divorce ? registering it in a book or the ceremony being held by a just person in front of two witness and two party agree to it.
can you consider the man and woman as husband and wife if they travel to India there they hold the ceremony in front of several witness ? can you tell them from your point of vie you are still married and cant pursue another marriage ?


----------



## aryobarzan

jauk said:


> I agree. I've been saying for decades that Iranian messaging apparatus is far from sufficient. Not just for war and defense but broadly conveying the Iranian 'brand'. From culture to science and industry. To this day, Iranian technology is referred to as 'homegrown'. Like a fungus. Heh.


Right on the spot...Do you know why Iran's PR is so weak..It is because Iran treats international PR as just another issue that can be overcome by "domestic" know how......wrong... wrong.... wrong...This is one domain that you need to have "western" English, French etc* native experts*....Only an American PR expert can tell you how a message will resonate with their public..how you package the message, and how you deliver it...sorry to say this but a black, islamic veiled women in "Press TV" giving Iran's message to the International European/American audience will have opposite effect....
They should talk to Aljazeera, RT and Sputnik International to get some idea where to start...they are so far behind in this domain.

PS: I am with you on that "home grown" shit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Atar god of the fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506608735124430858

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506369933529264131

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

Putin Wants Hostile States to Pay Rubles for Gas, Interfax Says


Russia plans to demand ruble payments for natural gas purchases from European nations, deepening its standoff with the west and potentially aggravating Europe’s worst energy crunch since the 1970s.




www.bloomberg.com







TheImmortal said:


> _The huge South Pars field is a major supplier of Iranian natural gas. *This field, which is shared with Qatar, produces about 70 per cent of Iran's gas, which will reach the second half of its life next year and, if the current platforms of 1,500 tons are not replaced with 20,000-ton platforms capable of carrying huge compressors, the production of the tank will be reduced by 10 billion cubic meters every year.* This technology is only in the hands of a few European giants. It seems that Total France signed a contract for the construction of such platforms for phase 11 of South Pars, but it abandoned the project with a loss of 45 million Euros after US sanctions
> 
> To maintain South Pars production, Iran needs at least 15 20,000-ton platforms, *each costing $2.5 billion to build*._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has a long way to go to export natural gas to Europe
> 
> 
> The energy crisis in Europe, and Russia's invasion of Ukraine have highlighted the importance of diversifying energy resources. Europe's over-reliance on Russian energy resources and Russia's use of e...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Chinese firms or Gazprom can produce these 20,000 ton platforms? I know Iran produces some off-shore drilling platforms, but not sure the size.
> 
> I doubt Russia will help Iran become an natural gas export giant. That would be basically a self inflicted wound to itself losing Europe as a big client.


I hope Iran will not be able to export or sell a penny of natural reserves. Not until it's entirely weened from its ditch-digger habits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506611390714609668

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506369933529264131


Shit happen every where


----------



## TheImmortal

US raises the geopolitical stakes 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506691164233248768

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## scimitar19

jauk said:


> To this day, Iranian technology is referred to as 'homegrown'. Like a fungus. Heh.


This is rather indicative which I have pointed in the past a while ago. Iranian tech is treated as like a plant that can grow anywhere and what is tragic Iranian homegrown media outlets are unaware of some shit words and phrases they are throwing like eggs on some hated peasants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

I like to see what they are showing in Qatar expo..





















*خشم خبرنگار معروف اسراییلی *​در همین حال ، یک خبرنگار معروف اسرائیلی در انتقاد از این رخداد نوشت : فرماندهان زبده سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی ایران در یک نمایشگاه دفاعی در قطر، یکی از کشورهای عربی حوزه خلیج فارس که بزرگترین پایگاه نظامی آمریکا در منطقه است، چای نوشیدند، خرما خوردند و مدل‌های موشک‌های ایرانی را به نمایش گذاشتند.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506698828262608900


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506786888333602820
Video shows Mossad locations throughout Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Mata Elang said:


> Yes that's correct! the problem here is that members like @Stryker1982 @sha ah and others are turning into psychopaths and Putin mouthpieces. They become people who have no conscience, they openly say that the Ukrainian people should be massacred or bombed mercilessly by Russia/Putin.



lol what? And how did you come to this conclusion about me exactly? I am not sure I've even talked about the conflict for the last few days now either.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506786888333602820
> Video shows Mossad locations throughout Middle East


Oh wow, that's gonna cause a bit of a stir in the Republic of Baku.

Still, if anyone has been complict in causing problems in Iran it's them.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Oh wow, that's gonna cause a bit of a stir in the Republic of Baku.



imagine Iran strikes Baku with missiles, Sultan Erodgan would choke on his doner kabob

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> imagine Iran strikes Baku with missiles, Sultan Erodgan would choke on his doner kabob


It'll happen some day, if Israel is operating a small airfield there to cause problems for Iran. The airfield will be targeted.

The government seems a bit more risk-tolerant / braver these days in using force as compared to 10 years ago and even 5 years ago. So many incidents during the Trump Admin for example. (since 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

ahaider97 said:


> A question to the Iranians.
> 
> Are there any Shia thinkers in Iran who interpret Iranian foreign policy with a Shia eschatological framework? I ask this not looking for serious religious discussion but as an enthusiast of conspiracy theories or contrary interpretations. I am a twelver myself and completely understands that whoever appoints a time for reappearance is a liar. One example is a book Asr e Zahoor by Lebanese Shia scholar Ali Kourani, I assume that there must be books like this by Iranians scholars too. It would be very interesting if someone close to the regime would be engaged in this type of scholarship.


I think @SalarHaqq Is probably best suited to answer this question. I'm sure he'll be online soon.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506883873241718787

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506880371115405312
Nothing seems to be going right for Russia these days.

The port where why are unloading equipment for Battle of Mariupol is on fire, seems a warship/transport ship as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

شیخ محمد بن راشد آل مکتوم حاکم دبی و نخست وزیر امارات امروز (پنج شنبه) آغاز بهره برداری از دومین نیروگاه هسته‌ای در منطقه براکه در ابوظبی را اعلام کرد. بن راشد در توییتر نوشت: «به امارات موفقیتش در بهره برداری از دومین نیروگاه هسته‌ای در منطقه براکه در ابوظبی را تبریک می‌گوییم».


حالا باز پز برنامه‌ هسته‌ای ایران رو بدیم. امارات چسکی با تقریباً یک نهم جمعیت ایران دوبرابر ایران برق هسته‌ای تولید می‌کنه تحریم هم نیست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506792492779380736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> شیخ محمد بن راشد آل مکتوم حاکم دبی و نخست وزیر امارات امروز (پنج شنبه) آغاز بهره برداری از دومین نیروگاه هسته‌ای در منطقه براکه در ابوظبی را اعلام کرد. بن راشد در توییتر نوشت: «به امارات موفقیتش در بهره برداری از دومین نیروگاه هسته‌ای در منطقه براکه در ابوظبی را تبریک می‌گوییم».
> 
> 
> حالا باز پز برنامه‌ هسته‌ای ایران رو بدیم. امارات چسکی با تقریباً یک نهم جمعیت ایران دوبرابر ایران برق هسته‌ای تولید می‌کنه تحریم هم نیست​


The UAE is building 4 reactors each reactor (Korean built) generates 1.4 GWatts..(Iran's bushehr reactor is 1 GWatts)..

UAE is second largest Aluminium producers in the world and that kind of production requires huge amounts of electrical power...that is why they need 4 reactors..(where do they get aluminium ore from!!!)

I also think it is Korean operated for few years any way..hope we do not get a tsunami anywhere in the Persian Gulf because now there are three reactors along the shores..


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506786888333602820
> Video shows Mossad locations throughout Middle East


lol it just shows UAE, Iraq and Azarbaijan. 

If people really think that Mossad is not literally over the whole world in countering IR then they are even more deluded than i thought.

There is Mossad even in Nasrallah's inner circle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> The UAE is building 4 reactors each reactor (Korean built) generates 1.4 GWatts..(Iran's bushehr reactor is 1 GWatts)..
> 
> UAE is second largest Aluminium producers in the world and that kind of production requires huge amounts of electrical power...that is why they need 4 reactors..(where do they get aluminium ore from!!!)
> 
> I also think it is Korean operated for few years any way..hope we do not get a tsunami anywhere in the Persian Gulf because now there are three reactors along the shores..
> 
> View attachment 826849


که دقیقاً حرف من رو تائید می‌کنه
همین الان امارات ۲.۸ گیگاوات ظرفیت اسمی تولید برق هسته‌ای‌اش هست

با جمعیت یک نهم ما بیش از ۲.۵ برابر برق هسته‌ای تولید می‌کنند
تحریم هم نیستند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> imagine Iran strikes Baku with missiles, Sultan Erodgan would choke on his doner kabob



Azerbaijan has had it coming for quite some time now though, we know Israel uses their territory for operations against Iran. 

Have nothing against them personally (same blood/history, all that jazz) but it is what it is...


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506988776287002628


Dariush the Great said:


> lol it just shows UAE, Iraq and Azarbaijan.
> 
> If people really think that Mossad is not literally over the whole world in countering IR then they are even more deluded than i thought.
> 
> There is Mossad even in Nasrallah's inner circle.



Hence why I wrote “throughout Middle East”. And having agents in the field and bases of operation are different things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> شیخ محمد بن راشد آل مکتوم حاکم دبی و نخست وزیر امارات امروز (پنج شنبه) آغاز بهره برداری از دومین نیروگاه هسته‌ای در منطقه براکه در ابوظبی را اعلام کرد. بن راشد در توییتر نوشت: «به امارات موفقیتش در بهره برداری از دومین نیروگاه هسته‌ای در منطقه براکه در ابوظبی را تبریک می‌گوییم».
> 
> 
> حالا باز پز برنامه‌ هسته‌ای ایران رو بدیم. امارات چسکی با تقریباً یک نهم جمعیت ایران دوبرابر ایران برق هسته‌ای تولید می‌کنه تحریم هم نیست​



چه هنری
مثل برنامه مریخ نوردی شون روبان رو خشگل پاره میکنند و گرنه مهندسی با جون کندن حاصل میشه

هر جا کار مهندسی رو آماده تحویل گرفتم ضربه اش رو بعدا خوردم

هر جا نا امید شدم و باز جون کندم زندگیم رو بالا برد​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> چه هنری
> مثل برنامه مریخ نوردی شون روبان رو خشگل پاره میکنند و گرنه مهندسی با جون کندن حاصل میشه
> 
> هر جا کار مهندسی رو آماده تحویل گرفتم ضربه اش رو بعدا خوردم
> 
> هر جا نا امید شدم و باز جون کندم زندگیم رو بالا برد​


ببخشید یادم نبود که نیروگاه بوشهر رو ایرانی‌ها ساختن!!! حتماً از این به بعد یادم می‌مونه که نیروگاه بوشهر ساخته ایران هست

بعد از سی سال هنوز ۴ فاز بوشهر کامل نشده. تازه فاز ۴ که کنسل هم شده
فاز ۲ رو روس‌ها هنر کنند ۲ - ۳ سال آینده تحویل بدن که با شناختی که از روس‌ها دارم بعید هست سر زمان تحویل بدن
فاز ۳ هم ۵ سال دیگه که به نظرم روی ۲۰۳۰ می‌شه حساب کرد

تا اون زمان امارات شاید حتی ۱۰ گیگاوات برق هسته‌ای رو هم رد کرده باشه​


Pıttık said:


> Problem is not in the book. Problem is with the people who made lying as a part of their culture.
> 
> Anyways, i'm not gonna post anything here anymore. It really feels dirty and disgusting to be here with such creatures.


F*ck off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Omid Dana is claiming that in the recent IRGC attack, there where also MIT Agents who got killed. 
I treid to find some information but didn'tg had any success. Can anyone here confirm what Omid Dana is saying?


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> ببخشید یادم نبود که نیروگاه بوشهر رو ایرانی‌ها ساختن!!! حتماً از این به بعد یادم می‌مونه که نیروگاه بوشهر ساخته ایران هست
> 
> بعد از سی سال هنوز ۴ فاز بوشهر کامل نشده. تازه فاز ۴ که کنسل هم شده
> فاز ۲ رو روس‌ها هنر کنند ۲ - ۳ سال آینده تحویل بدن که با شناختی که از روس‌ها دارم بعید هست سر زمان تحویل بدن
> فاز ۳ هم ۵ سال دیگه که به نظرم روی ۲۰۳۰ می‌شه حساب کرد
> 
> تا اون زمان امارات شاید حتی ۱۰ گیگاوات برق هسته‌ای رو هم رد کرده باشه​
> 
> F*ck off.



الان ایران سی درصد ساخت نیروگاه بعدی و صد در صد غنی سازی و پرتاب ماهواره رو انجام میده

استخراج اورانیوم تا نود در صد​

یک مهندس موفق اماراتی یا عربستانی به من معرفی کن که در پنج گوشه عالم نه دیدم نه شنیدم​

یک مرتبه مریخ پیماشون که ساختن رو هم توی سر ما بزن
پاتریوت و اجیس شون همچنین

اف پانزده هاشون رو هم که ساختن همجنین​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> الان ایران سی درصد ساخت نیروگاه بعدی و صد در صد غنی سازی و پرتاب ماهواره رو انجام میده
> 
> استخراج اورانیوم تا نود در صد​
> 
> یک مهندس موفق اماراتی یا عربستانی به من معرفی کن که در پنج گوشه عالم نه دیدم نه شنیدم​
> 
> یک مرتبه مریخ پیماشون که ساختن رو هم توی سر ما بزن
> پاتریوت و اجیس شون همچنین
> 
> اف پانزده هاشون رو هم که ساختن همجنین​


ببین تو فاز چرت و پرت نزن شانی
هر راکتور نیروگاه بوشهر ۲۶ تن اورانیوم ۳/۵ درصد غنی شده در سال می‌خواد (احتمالاً این عدد به شکل اکسید اورانیوم محاسبه شده)
در نتیجه ۳ تا راکتور بوشهر ۷۸ تن اورانیوم ۳/۵ درصد غنی شده می‌خواد

ما این همه خودمون رو کشتیم این همه سال قبل از توافق ۲۰۱۳ حدود ۱۳ تن اورانیوم ذخیره کرده بودیم
الان بعید می‌دونم ظرفیت ذخیره اورانیوم غنای پایین ما بیشتر از ۵ تن شده باشه

با ظرفیت غنی‌سازی ایران حتی یک راکتور اتمی بوشهر ۱۰ سال طول می‌کشه تا سوخت یکسالش تامین بشه
اگه ۳ تا راکتور بوشهر عملیاتی بشن ایران هر ۳۰ سال یکبار می‌تونه سوخت راکتور رو خودش تامین کنه
باز هم بگم؟ این یعنی وابستگی کامل به روسیه برای تامین سوخت بوشهر. بقیه راکتورهای آینده بماند

ما برای تامین سوخت ۳ راکتور هسته‌ای بوشهر باید توان غنی‌سازی خودمون رو به دست کم ۵۷۰ هزار سو برسونیم
در حالیکه اگر برجام احیا بشه و بعداً تمدید بشه ظرفیت غنی‌سازی ما احتمالاً همون ۵۶۰۰ سو بشه. یعنی یک درصد از نیاز ما

تازه هزینه تحریم رو هم بهش اضافه کن. هزینه ۲۰ سال تحریم رو بهش اضافه کن. هزینه نفروختن نفت تو اوج قیمت رو هم بهش اضافه کن
اون وقت می‌بینی امارات داره برد می‌کنه یا ایران. تازه امارات به بازار آزاد دسترسی داره و مثل ما گزینه‌هاش فقط به روسیه و چین محدود نیست
بقیه‌اش دیگه داستان هست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> ببین تو فاز چرت و پرت نزن شانی
> هر راکتور نیروگاه بوشهر ۲۶ تن اورانیوم ۳/۵ درصد غنی شده در سال می‌خواد (احتمالاً این عدد به شکل اکسید اورانیوم محاسبه شده)
> در نتیجه ۳ تا راکتور بوشهر ۷۸ تن اورانیوم ۳/۵ درصد غنی شده می‌خواد
> 
> ما این همه خودمون رو کشتیم این همه سال قبل از توافق ۲۰۱۳ حدود ۱۳ تن اورانیوم ذخیره کرده بودیم
> الان بعید می‌دونم ظرفیت ذخیره اورانیوم غنای پایین ما بیشتر از ۵ تن شده باشه
> 
> با ظرفیت غنی‌سازی ایران حتی یک راکتور اتمی بوشهر ۱۰ سال طول می‌کشه تا سوخت یکسالش تامین بشه
> اگه ۳ تا راکتور بوشهر عملیاتی بشن ایران هر ۳۰ سال یکبار می‌تونه سوخت راکتور رو خودش تامین کنه
> باز هم بگم؟ این یعنی وابستگی کامل به روسیه برای تامین سوخت بوشهر. بقیه راکتورهای آینده بماند
> 
> ما برای تامین سوخت ۳ راکتور هسته‌ای بوشهر باید توان غنی‌سازی خودمون رو به دست کم ۵۷۰ هزار سو برسونیم
> در حالیکه اگر برجام احیا بشه و بعداً تمدید بشه ظرفیت غنی‌سازی ما احتمالاً همون ۵۶۰۰ سو بشه. یعنی یک درصد از نیاز ما
> 
> تازه هزینه تحریم رو هم بهش اضافه کن. هزینه ۲۰ سال تحریم رو بهش اضافه کن. هزینه نفروختن نفت تو اوج قیمت رو هم بهش اضافه کن
> اون وقت می‌بینی امارات داره برد می‌کنه یا ایران. تازه امارات به بازار آزاد دسترسی داره و مثل ما گزینه‌هاش فقط به روسیه و چین محدود نیست
> بقیه‌اش دیگه داستان هست​



خوب بگو هند برزیل
امارات چسکی چیزی نداره

قسمتی از مشکلات به علت شروع بد اول انقلاب و ریدن های انقلابیون بود

که متاسفانه سریعا قابل اصلاح نیست


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> خوب بگو هند برزیل
> امارات چسکی چیزی نداره
> 
> قسمتی از مشکلات به علت شروع بد اول انقلاب و ریدن های انقلابیون بود
> 
> که متاسفانه سریعا قابل اصلاح نیست


هند و برزیل نفت ندارن. همسایه ما نیستند. رقابت منطقه‌ای باهاشون نداریم
امارات نفت داره. همسایه ما هست و شریک عربستان در رقابت منطقه‌ای با ما هست

یه دوره‌ای بحث سر این بود که غرب اجازه نمی‌ده کشورهای دارای نفت انرژی هسته‌ای داشته باشن
الان امارات از ما زد جلو. عربستان هم به زودی تو ۵ سال آینده می‌زنه
اون وقت ایران می‌مونه با نفتی که تحریم هست و تو اوج قیمت کم و ارزون فروخته و برنامه هسته‌ای که از رقبای منطقه‌ایش عقب افتاده

برای همین هست که وقتی می‌بینم انقدر ریلکس برجام داره احیا می‌شه خونم به جوش میاد​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> هند و برزیل نفت ندارن. همسایه ما نیستند. رقابت منطقه‌ای باهاشون نداریم
> امارات نفت داره. همسایه ما هست و شریک عربستان در رقابت منطقه‌ای با ما هست
> 
> یه دوره‌ای بحث سر این بود که غرب اجازه نمی‌ده کشورهای دارای نفت انرژی هسته‌ای داشته باشن
> الان امارات از ما زد جلو. عربستان هم به زودی تو ۵ سال آینده می‌زنه
> اون وقت ایران می‌مونه با نفتی که تحریم هست و تو اوج قیمت کم و ارزون فروخته و برنامه هسته‌ای که از رقبای منطقه‌ایش عقب افتاده
> 
> برای همین هست که وقتی می‌بینم انقدر ریلکس برجام داره احیا می‌شه خونم به جوش میاد​



چرا عربستان مثل امارات نیروگاه نداره
چون از حق غنی سازی صرفه نظر نکرد

نیروگاه مهم نیست
غنی سازی مهمه
زیر بنا مهمه

ما اتفاقا نفت انبار کردیم و الان در اوج قیمت داریم میفروشیم
پولشم میگیرم

برجام چه احیا بشه چه نشه من خامنه ای رو میشناسم

بد بینی خیلی
اگر چه گه کاری هم اول کار زیاد شد و ما میتونستیم راه بهتری رو بریم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> چرا عربستان مثل امارات نیروگاه نداره
> چون از حق غنی سازی صرفه نظر نکرد
> 
> نیروگاه مهم نیست
> غنی سازی مهمه
> زیر بنا مهمه
> 
> ما اتفاقا نفت انبار کردیم و الان در اوج قیمت داریم میفروشیم
> پولشم میگیرم
> 
> برجام چه احیا بشه چه نشه من خامنه ای رو میشناسم
> 
> بد بینی خیلی
> اگر چه گه کاری هم اول کار زیاد شد و ما میتونستیم راه بهتری رو بریم


کدوم غنی‌سازی؟ به ۹۰۰۰ سو که به زودی می‌شه ۵۶۰۰ سو می‌گی غنی‌سازی؟ کاربرد این مدل غنی‌سازی چیه وقتی هدف بمب ساختن نیست؟

ضمناً عربستان هم در حال ساخت نیروگاه هسته‌ای هست و احتمال زیاد تا ۲۰۳۰ اولین نیروگاه هسته‌ایش افتتاح می‌شه (اول خبر رو اشتباه خونده بودم بعد ادیت کردم). تا ۲۰۴۰ قرار هست ۱۶ نیروگاه هسته‌ای بسازن. روس اتم هم ۳ سال پیش پیشنهاد داده براشون بسازه
اسناد بسیار زیادی هست که اطلاعات سری هسته‌ای بسیاری رو آمریکا زمان ترامپ به عربستان فروخته که اگه درست باشه خیلی خطرناک هست

تولید نفت ایران الان زیر ۵ میلیون بشکه در روز هست. عربستان اگه بخواد جای روسیه رو پر کنه تولید نفتش می‌رسه به ۱۵ میلیون بکشه در روز
یعنی ۳ برابر تولید و فروش با حدود یک سوم جمعیت ما

بدبین نبودم اولش. بعد از ۱۰ سال پیگیر داستان بودن فهمیدم که سر کار هستیم و هیچ هدف و مسترپلانی برای برنامه هسته‌ای ایران وجود نداره
از سال ۲۰۰۳ به این ور برنامه هسته‌ای ایران به جز یه دوره کوتاه از سال ۲۰۰۵ تا ۲۰۰۹ سرگردان کامل بوده. فقط دور خودمون زدیم و لقمه رو دور گردون پیچوندیم و آخرسر هم نتونستیم لقمه رو بخوریم​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کدوم غنی‌سازی؟ به ۹۰۰۰ سو که به زودی می‌شه ۵۶۰۰ سو می‌گی غنی‌سازی؟ کاربرد این مدل غنی‌سازی چیه وقتی هدف بمب ساختن نیست؟
> 
> ضمناً عربستان هم در حال ساخت نیروگاه هسته‌ای هست و احتمال زیاد تا ۲۰۳۰ اولین نیروگاه هسته‌ایش افتتاح می‌شه (اول خبر رو اشتباه خونده بودم بعد ادیت کردم). تا ۲۰۴۰ قرار هست ۱۶ نیروگاه هسته‌ای بسازن. روس اتم هم ۳ سال پیش پیشنهاد داده براشون بسازه
> اسناد بسیار زیادی هست که اطلاعات سری هسته‌ای بسیاری رو آمریکا زمان ترامپ به عربستان فروخته که اگه درست باشه خیلی خطرناک هست
> 
> تولید نفت ایران الان زیر ۵ میلیون بشکه در روز هست. عربستان اگه بخواد جای روسیه رو پر کنه تولید نفتش می‌رسه به ۱۵ میلیون بکشه در روز
> یعنی ۳ برابر تولید و فروش با حدود یک سوم جمعیت ما
> 
> بدبین نبودم اولش. بعد از ۱۰ سال پیگیر داستان بودن فهمیدم که سر کار هستیم و هیچ هدف و مسترپلانی برای برنامه هسته‌ای ایران وجود نداره
> از سال ۲۰۰۳ به این ور برنامه هسته‌ای ایران به جز یه دوره کوتاه از سال ۲۰۰۵ تا ۲۰۰۹ سرگردان کامل بوده. فقط دور خودمون زدیم و لقمه رو دور گردون پیچوندیم و آخرسر هم نتونستیم لقمه رو بخوریم​



ما در طورقوز آباد قالی میشستیم
و طوزقوز آباد ها ظاهرا خیلی زیادند

فکر کردی چرا قالی شویی بود و مثلا نه بقالی
قرار نیست همه چیز رو شسته رفته بگند


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ما در طورقوز آباد قالی میشستیم
> و طوزقوز آباد ها ظاهرا خیلی زیادند
> 
> فکر کردی چرا قالی شویی بود و مثلا نه بقالی
> قرار نیست همه چیز رو شسته رفته بگند


البته اگه واقعاً تو طورقوزآباد قالی می‌شستیم و اسرائیل این قالی‌شویی رو با جاسوس پیدا کرده باشه خیلی حرف‌ها درش هست
از اینکه چرا اسرار مملکت باید سر از کشور دشمن در بیاره تا اینکه چرا این بار چندم هست که پروژه شکست می‌خوره تا اینکه چرا اگه واقعیت داره ۳۰ سال هست به نتیجه نرسیده​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> البته اگه واقعاً تو طورقوزآباد قالی می‌شستیم و اسرائیل این قالی‌شویی رو با جاسوس پیدا کرده باشه خیلی حرف‌ها درش هست
> از اینکه چرا اسرار مملکت باید سر از کشور دشمن در بیاره تا اینکه چرا این بار چندم هست که پروژه شکست می‌خوره تا اینکه چرا اگه واقعیت داره ۳۰ سال هست به نتیجه نرسیده​



ممکنه
بستگی داره ما چند تا قالی شویی داریم

سه چهار تا باشه خطرناکه
صد تا باشه تشویق هم داریم

این یک راهه نه یک بمب
پایانی توش نیست


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ممکنه
> بستگی داره ما چند تا قالی شویی داریم
> 
> سه چهار تا باشه خطرناکه
> صد تا باشه تشویق هم داریم
> 
> این یک راهه نه یک بمب
> پایانی توش نیست


مسئله اینجاست که ما هنوز نمی‌دونیم کجای راه هستیم
هر چیزی که هست بر پایه حدس و گمان هست

ولی منطق می‌گه اگه ایران پیشرفت خوبی در برنامه هسته‌ای نظامی داشت الان درگیر ۵۶۰۰ سو نبودیم
هر چقدر پیشرفت ایران بیشتر بشه محدودیت‌ها هم ذاتشون تغییر می‌کنه
وقتی ایران محدودیت ۵۶۰۰ سو رو می‌پذیره که عملاً برنامه هسته‌ای ما رو کاملاً به دردنخور می‌کنه یعنی یه جا داستان می‌لنگه​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> they were not slave here , go and read about Mashrooteh uprising , there were women between the commanders of uprising who commanded several hundred people .



Ironic example, isn't it, given that Mashrouteh was largely a masonic-infiltrated and ultimately hijacked movement. Sheykh Fazlollahe Nouri (rahmatollah aleyha) was martyred for opposing these masonic-led forces and their sinister designs for Iran.

Anyway, my statement was that women weren't slaves back when they had lower education levels. The equation "lower female education" = "enslavement of women" is incorrect.

Also, there's no honor whatsoever in sending females into military combat. It would be an insult to women, actually. This is something zionists take pride in, as well as ethnicist separatists who claim to represent Kurdish people. As a matter of fact, female nature is such that it makes women unfit for fighting wars in comparison to men, given innate physiological differences.

Which is why Islamic Iran doesn't engage in inversion of traditional gender roles and never did (female Basijis during the Imposed War and other conflicts were not sent to the front lines on combat missions). We don't dispatch our women to get slaughtered in wars, we protect them - we have gheyrat.



Hack-Hook said:


> what you suggest is to impose archaic European restriction on our women in the name of Islam and tradition . what you suggest is European tradition not ours or Islam



None of it is European.



Hack-Hook said:


> don't knew it happens more in rural area than cities



The increase in divorce rate coincides with and is a consequence of cultural westernization and urbanization.



Hack-Hook said:


> that's nonsense , its not fathers who work with children at home it mothers who teach the children when they have problem n their homework



Fathers can take care of it as well. Plus there are many other sources children can rely on to help them out with homework. At any rate, helping with her children's homework is not the primary educational task of a mother. When referring to this educational role, nobody will think of "helping with the children's homework" first, for it's not substantial in the grand scheme.

Forget about homework, if we want to support mothers in raising their children, we need to start rethinking this notion that every woman must absolutely have a remunerated occupation come hell or high water. For a woman, having enough time to attend to the needs of her children (rather than being exploited by some capitalist employer) is among the highest forms of self-realization, and thus of liberty.



Hack-Hook said:


> and that's beside the point when in our teaching and culture and Islam women are said not to have higher education , where it come they must not control their money or what they poses . all you say is preaching archaic catholic and European teachings



There's nothing Catholic to my arguments. Iran has been an extremely patriarchal society since pre-Islamic times, thank God a million times for that. Not in any way comparable to feminism-infested post-modern western society, which has strictly nothing to do with Islamic and Iranian culture. Mark my words, we will make sure it stays this way.



Hack-Hook said:


> the young people must be encouraged to marry when they understand their duty and rights when they marry , they must be encouraged to marry when they understand when they marry they are sharing their lives and they no longer are individual , they must be encouraged to marry when they can stand on their feet not a second sooner.



It's the duty of parents, society and state to teach young people these things. Let us not make excuses please.



Hack-Hook said:


> and by the way being physically mature is not a good scale for seeing one is underage or not for marriage its more important to be mentally and socially mature.



Underage is a legal notion. Mental and social readiness are there in young people, and they can furthermore be transmitted by parents, society, state. A lot of practical social skills are acquired on the go as well, through experience, through trial and error.



Hack-Hook said:


> God dislike it but didn't put hurdle in front of the way of people who think they had no option .



God dislikes it and therefore the Islamic government and Muslims must do what they can to direct people towards greater abnegation, patience and towards a mindset in which divorce is no longer considered an acceptable solution to trivial marital conflicts. Whether or not people think they have other options is eminently subjective and conditioned by culture.



Hack-Hook said:


> God dislike lie , how many of our politician tell lies after lies after lies , why you don't do anything about that.



Strawman.



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way ask yourself one thing if its so bad why god didn't put a punishment for it.



I showed valid sources which suggest that from an Islamic perspective, this is not something to be encouraged nor promoted, but rather to be considered a last resort suited for extreme cases only. At the societal level, it should thus be the exception rather than the rule.



Hack-Hook said:


> again no mention of putting hurdle in front of the people who failed to find a solution



Nor any mention that the introduction of quotas is haram. When the phenomenon reaches unacceptable proportions, much to the displeasure of God, it is an Islamic government's obligation to counteract the trend.



Hack-Hook said:


> that's man law not God laws and is fixed many years ago to a large extent



It's an Islamic regulation determined by Muslim clerics who are well versed in God's Law.



Hack-Hook said:


> well some of our law makers are moving in that direction



They aren't.



Hack-Hook said:


> that was not cause of divorce when everybody was poor , but when the society become more complex many thing changed . we must plan for now not for a hypothetical society based on dead values



Islamic values, Islamic lifestyle are never going to be dead. Generalization of divorce and questioning of the institution of marriage are anti-Islamic.

Economic considerations per se aren't a cause for divorce and don't need to be. Only when combined with individualist and materialist thinking will they have such an effect. Individualism and materialism are non-Islamic as well.



Hack-Hook said:


> no they are not more prone to it , that's something called social pressure that made it they are less prone to it ,



All these considerations have a social dimension to them. Trying to promote divorce among the poor is an act of social engineering and akin to social pressure in its effects.



Hack-Hook said:


> on other hand other social problem is a lot more in their families



Not necessarily, but it's off topic anyway.



Hack-Hook said:


> Welcome to Salar dystopic police state . wonder how many of these dystopic future novel have you read ?



So preventing the use of subterfuges intended to circumvent the law is to establish a distopic police state? Quite a strange reasoning that would be.



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way , its something related to Fiqh this matter is far more delicate than let some Minister or MP or even president mess with it . it must discussed in
> between grand ayatollahs in Qom .



Iran's political system ensures that legislation passed by Majles is verified as to its compatibility with Islamic law.



Hack-Hook said:


> what constitute a divorce ? registering it in a book or the ceremony being held by a just person in front of two witness and two party agree to it.
> can you consider the man and woman as husband and wife if they travel to India there they hold the ceremony in front of several witness ? can you tell them from your point of vie you are still married and cant pursue another marriage ?



If a couple fulfills all the legal conditions, then it will have no problem obtaining divorce inside Iran. If authorities refuse to meet their request, it means they do not legally qualify.

- - - - -



aryobarzan said:


> The UAE is building 4 reactors each reactor (Korean built) generates 1.4 GWatts..(Iran's bushehr reactor is 1 GWatts)..
> 
> UAE is second largest Aluminium producers in the world and that kind of production requires huge amounts of electrical power...that is why they need 4 reactors..(where do they get aluminium ore from!!!)
> 
> I also think it is Korean operated for few years any way..hope we do not get a tsunami anywhere in the Persian Gulf because now there are three reactors along the shores..
> 
> View attachment 826849



There's no comparison between a western client regime merely purchasing nuclear power plants with petrodollars from a foreign supplier on the on hand, and an independent, sovereign state that has mastered the entire nuclear fuel cycle and indigenized large swaths of nuclear technology on the other.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Ironic example, isn't it, given that Mashrouteh was largely a masonic-infiltrated and ultimately hijacked movement. Sheykh Fazlollahe Nouri (rahmatollah aleyha) was martyred for opposing these masonic-led forces and their sinister designs for Iran.


Sheykh Fazlollah was not the religious leader of Iran , all the top clerics supported it and didn't knew you believed Shia clerics are supporting Masonry ?

well these nonsense aside Mashrooteh was a movement to give the power to people and take it away from a single person . if there was no Mashrooteh then there was no Islamic republic.


SalarHaqq said:


> Anyway, my statement was that women weren't slaves back when they had lower education levels. The equation "lower female education" = "enslavement of women" is incorrect.


my question is exactly where it come that women must have lower education levels ? Is it in Islam ? is it in our culture ? or its from some beduine tribal culture ?



SalarHaqq said:


> Also, there's no honor whatsoever in sending females into military combat. It would be an insult to women, actually. This is something zionists take pride in, as well as ethnicist separatists who claim to represent Kurdish people. As a matter of fact, female nature is such that it makes women unfit for fighting wars in comparison to men, given innate physiological differences.


in case of Jihad islam send women to battle , didn't knew you believe islam is a dishonorable religion , in Ohod it was'nt *Nusaybah bint Ka'ab* who take sword and protect the holey prophet when men went after their plundering , do you suggest the holy prophet was honor less ?
I believe you more think of your pride than honor and please don't talk nonsense a bout female nature , be honest and say man pride


SalarHaqq said:


> Which is why Islamic Iran doesn't engage in inversion of traditional gender roles and never did (female Basijis during the Imposed War and other conflicts were not sent to the front lines on combat missions). We don't dispatch our women to get slaughtered in wars, we protect them - we have gheyrat.


wonder how we had female war prisoner. and again don't call your pride Gheyrat they are different.


SalarHaqq said:


> None of it is European.


all of it are 


SalarHaqq said:


> The increase in divorce rate coincides with and is a consequence of cultural westernization and urbanization.


it means homicide


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Fathers can take care of it as well. Plus there are many other sources children can rely on to help them out with their homework. At any rate, homework is not the primary educational task of mothers. When referring to this maternal role, nobody will think of "homework" in the first place, that's nothing substantial and represents a diversion.
> 
> Forget about homework, if we want to help mothers in raising their children, we need to start rethinking this notion that every woman must absolutely have a remunerated occupation come hell or high water. For a woman, having enough time to attend to the needs of her children (rather than being exploited by some capitalist employer) is among the highest forms of self-realization, and thus of liberty.


again your backward taught on women must be barred from higher education , the real goal of such thing is keep women weak , keep them slaves to your whim and it in nature is against islam , come from old European beliefs


SalarHaqq said:


> There's nothing "Catholic" to my arguments. Iran has been an extremely patriarchal society since pre-Islamic times, thank God a million times for that. Not in any way comparable to feminism-infested post-modern western society, which has strictly nothing to do with Islamic and Iranian culture. Mark my words, we will make sure it stays this way.


patriarchal , don't mean keep women week , in that patriarchal society women could be commander of army , could be a governor of a province , could be naval commander , could be king and even could wage war, yes real war against king.


SalarHaqq said:


> It's the duty of parents, society and state to teach young people these things. No excuses.


it mean the young must not told to marry to make children and more population , they must understand the purpose of mariage is making a family which is the bricks that make a society , making babies come later.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Sheykh Fazlollah was not the religious leader of Iran , all the top clerics supported it and didn't knew you believed Shia clerics are supporting Masonry ?



Read up on the history of the Constitutional Revolution. Some clerics had been initiated into masonry. Besides, as said, it was an infiltrated movement, something masonry specializes in. Meaning that honorable clerics had good reasons to support the movement, but raised their voice in protest as soon as westernized masons and zionists achieved to hijack it. 

There was no single religious leader of Iran, and Sheykh Fazlollahe Nouri was one of the greatest alims of the past century as far as his political engagement is concerned. He inspired Imam Khomeini (r.a.) and the Islamic Revolution, which is why expressways and other locations are named after him in Iran today.



Hack-Hook said:


> well these nonsense aside



No nonsense there, only cold hard facts.



Hack-Hook said:


> Mashrooteh was a movement to give the power to people and take it away from a single person . if there was no Mashrooteh then there was no Islamic republic.



Mashrouteh was infiltrated and hijacked by freemasonry, a secret society which among other things makes a mockery of democracy by defining state policy behind closed doors. None of which has anything to do with the Islamic Republic.



Hack-Hook said:


> my question is exactly where it come that women must have lower education levels ? Is it in Islam ? is it in our culture ? or its from some beduine tribal culture ?



Strawman. My point was that lower education levels for women do not equal enslavement, not that they should have lower education levels. Just that it wouldn't be the end of the world if they did, unlike what feminists and westernized elements are trying to suggest.



Hack-Hook said:


> in case of Jihad islam send women to battle , didn't knew you believe islam is a dishonorable religion , in Ohod it was'nt *Nusaybah bint Ka'ab* who take sword and protect the holey prophet when men went after their plundering , do you suggest the holy prophet was honor less ?



Islamic armies never recruited women in the same manner as men. There is obligation of lesser jihad upon the Muslim man, not upon the Muslim woman unless she is directly attacked in person. Exceptions are what define a rule.



Hack-Hook said:


> I believe you more think of your pride than honor and please don't talk nonsense a bout female nature , be honest and say man pride



I am talking about the innate differences between male and female nature, something that is reflected in the different rights and expectations attributed to men and women in Islam including in the Holy Quran. 

Women and men have different roles, and the military fighting function was always essentially reserved for men in the history of Islam. Islamic armies always consisted practically exclusively of men.

Let's not attempt to turn upside down centuries of tradition. That would be the sort of disingenuity our leader Imam Khomeini (r.a.) referred to as American Islam, and it is not going to cut it.



Hack-Hook said:


> wonder how we had female war prisoner.



Females served in logistic roles, hardly ever as combatants. There's a reason why approximately 99.99% of these combatants have always been males, thank God.



Hack-Hook said:


> and again don't call your pride Gheyrat they are different.



I have no pride of this sort. Gheyrat requires us to protect women, who by nature are less apt at defending themselves.



Hack-Hook said:


> all of it are



Not a single one of it is. Feminism and liberalism however are western to the core and they represent the opposite of Islam or Iranian culture.


----------



## Mirzali Khan

SalarHaqq said:


> Also, there's no honor whatsoever in sending females into military combat. It would be an insult to women, actually. This is something zionists take pride in, as well as ethnicist separatists who claim to represent Kurdish people. As a matter of fact, female nature is such that it makes women unfit for fighting wars in comparison to men, given innate physiological differences.



I was watching this documentary on PKK and the guy who founded it genuinely believed tha society will be ultimately "free" when women are "free". So he thinks women should start doing farm work and being in war. He is probably one of the first radical feminists.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Underage is a legal notion. Mental and social readiness are there in young people, and they can furthermore be transmitted by parents, society, state. A lot of practical social skills are acquired on the go as well, through experience, through trial and error.


maturity on mental and social ability won't be gained by practice , and f you want to let it be acquired after marriage , it will be gained when its too late.


SalarHaqq said:


> God dislikes it and therefore the Islamic government and Muslims must do what they can to direct people towards greater abnegation, patience and towards a mindset in which divorce is no longer considered an acceptable solution to trivial marital conflicts. Whether or not people think they have other options is eminently subjective and conditioned by culture.


Divorce always is an acceptable solution as its acceptable in the holy book and hadith and our tradition.
and that everything they can do is a troublesome word , they can advice , they can counsel , they can solve problems . but barring it is against God guidance.


SalarHaqq said:


> Strawman


refrain from answering when the answer hurt


SalarHaqq said:


> I showed valid sources which make it clear that from an Islamic perspective, this is not something to be encouraged nor promoted, but rather to be considered an absolute last resort suited for extreme cases only. At the societal level, it should thus be the exception rather than the rule.


and nobody promote it , but can you show it references , hadith and anything that say we must use force to bar people from it ? or allowed in extreme cases only ?


SalarHaqq said:


> Nor any mention that the introduction of quotas is haram. When the phenomenon reaches unacceptable proportions, much to the displeasure of God, it is an Islamic government's obligation to counteract the trend.


the government cant put limit on what is advised in holy book
so please don't rationalize a wrong


SalarHaqq said:


> It's an Islamic regulation determined by Muslim clerics well versed in God's Law.


again where in Islam its such ?
no its a man made law that is fixed years ago.


SalarHaqq said:


> They aren't.


they are


SalarHaqq said:


> Islamic values, Islamic lifestyle are never going to be "dead". Generalization of divorce and questioning of the institution of marriage are anti-Islamic.
> 
> Economic considerations per se aren't a cause for divorce and don't need to be. Only when combined with individualist and materialist thinking will they have such an effect. Individualism and materialism are non-Islamic as well.


not Islamic value , read the post again



SalarHaqq said:


> All these considerations have a social dimension to them. Trying to promote divorce among the poor is an act of social engineering and akin to social pressure in its effects.


no one try to promote divorce among poor , I don't knew from where you get it , I clearly stated when they put quota on how many divorce can be made in a city , its bound to make mre trouble for the poor people who want too get a divorce than wealthy one . I don't go in detail because it will be dirty but if you insist i can be more clear on what will happen


SalarHaqq said:


> So preventing the use of subterfuges intended to circumvent the law is to establish a "dystopic police state"? Quite an absurd reasoning that would be.


no having taught police , is dystopic , dictating to incompatible people they must live with each other is dystopic , barring people from doing what is their god given right is dystopic 


SalarHaqq said:


> Iran's political system ensures that legislation passed by Majles is verified as to its compatibility with Islamic law.


and again Majlis can't enter in something that determined by Fiqh and Quran . its irrelevant that it later must pass from Guardian council .


SalarHaqq said:


> If a couple fulfills all the legal conditions, then it will have no problem obtaining divorce inside Iran. If authorities refuse to meet their request, it means they do not legally qualify.


again blind support . Majlis was talking about passing a law that put quota on the number of divorce in each city can be made . it means if that quota is reached even if you met all the necessity to get a divorce you can't get it.
by the way what is the legal condition for getting a divorce ? the only condition in islam is the man and woman agree and a just person hold the cermony for it in front of two witness , is there any more condition for it that I'm not aware of ?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> again your backward taught on women must be barred from higher education , the real goal of such thing is keep women weak , keep them slaves to your whim and it in nature is against islam , come from old European beliefs



Please read again.



Hack-Hook said:


> patriarchal , don't mean keep women week , in that patriarchal society women could be commander of army , could be a governor of a province , could be naval commander , could be king and even could wage war, yes real war against king.



There were indeed such cases, which I'm not denying, but as a matter of fact they only exceptionally did so.



Hack-Hook said:


> it mean the young must not told to marry to make children and more population , they must understand the purpose of mariage is making a family which is the bricks that make a society , making babies come later.



To have offspring is part and parcel of marriage, founding a family means having children.

- - - - -



jus_chillin said:


> I was watching this documentary on PKK and the guy who founded it genuinely believed tha society will be ultimately "free" when women are "free". So he thinks women should start doing farm work and being in war. He is probably one of the first radical feminists.



Yes, and liberals in Iran (i.e. reformists and moderates) are trying to push similar agendas... under the cover of Islam. Or rather, American Islam as Imam Khomeini (r.a.) put it. In his letter to ayatollah Montazeri, the Imam was crystal clear as to his radical opposition to liberalism, when he explained that Montazeri would have handed the country over to the liberals if he was allowed to become the next the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution, as he was initially slated to. Hence Montazeri was sidelined and placed under house arrest.

His political heirs are the reformists and moderates, they're still here and trying hard to impose their cultural and political westernization agenda on Iranians. But the revolutionary core of the system, namely Supreme Leader Khamenei and the IRGC, as well as well inspired, pious Muslims are holding them in check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Read up on the history of the Constitutional Revolution again. We had clerics who had been initiated into masonry. Besides, as said, it was a hijacked and infiltrated movement, something masonry specializes in.
> 
> There was no single religious leader of Iran, and Sheykh Fazlollahe Nouri was one of the greatest alims of the past century as far as his political engagement is concerned. He inspired Imam Khomeini (r.a.) and the Islamic Revolution, which is why expressways and other locations are named after him in Iran today.


He was not Marja , the top clerics and Marja's supported it even wrote book in support of it .
by the way if it hijacked , it was later not when people made Mashrootah revolution .
and i have debate on if it was hijacked or not .


SalarHaqq said:


> No nonsense there, only cold hard facts.


nonsense not fact , more like made the glass muddy so the picture wont be clear anymore


SalarHaqq said:


> Mashruteh was infiltrated and hijacked by freemasonry, a secret society which among other things makes a mockery of democracy by defining decisive policy measures behind closed doors. The Islamic Repubilc has nothing to do with that.


later after its success . not when people made the revolution


SalarHaqq said:


> Just that it wouldn't be the end of the world if they did


it will be , it make them dependent. and that will limit their decision making capabilities .
that make them a proxy of their husband and fathers .
wonder what you think is Islam view on taking away people independence


SalarHaqq said:


> Islamic armies never recruited women in the same manner as men. There is obligation of lesser jihad upon the Muslim man, not upon the Muslim woman unless she is directly attacked. Exceptions are what define a rule.


obligation of Jihad even is for children and there is no being directly attacked condition there


SalarHaqq said:


> I am talking about the innate differences between male and female nature, something that is reflected in the different rights and expectations attributed to men and women in Islam including the Holy Quran. Women and men have different roles, and the military fighting function was always essentially reserved for men in the history of Islam. Islamic armies always consisted practically exclusively of men.


exactly whats that innate difference please elaborate


SalarHaqq said:


> I have no pride of this sort. Gheyrat requires us to protect women, who by nature are less apt at defending themselves.


not at all , I wonder from where you get women by nature are less apt at defending themselves ? do you believe its still 500 year ago that women are less capable of handling sword and spear because of their lesser body mass ?


SalarHaqq said:


> Not a single one of it is. Feminism and liberalism however are western to the core and they represent the opposite of Islam or Iranian culture.


the notion of women must have lesser education and must be dependent is european



jus_chillin said:


> I was watching this documentary on PKK and the guy who founded it genuinely believed tha society will be ultimately "free" when women are "free". So he thinks women should start doing farm work and being in war. He is probably one of the first radical feminists.


no the women must not have job? good if their husband die they can go and beg



SalarHaqq said:


> Read again.


read what , its clear


SalarHaqq said:


> Could, but as a matter of fact they did exceptionally only.


they had their jobs and income, they had their property, is that also exceptional ?


SalarHaqq said:


> To have offspring is part and parcel of marriage, founding a family means having children.



its not a necessity of having a family , it my come with parcel it may not come , around 20% of parents can't have children but they are a family. there are something more important than that when a family is formed


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> His political heirs are the reformists and moderates, they're still here and trying hard to impose their cultural and political westernization agenda on Iranians. But the revolutionary core of the system, namely Supreme Leader Khamenei and the IRGC, as well as well inspired, pious Muslims are holding them in check.




I see a case of we are Muslim , you are not.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> maturity on mental and social ability won't be gained by practice , and f you want to let it be acquired after marriage , it will be gained when its too late.



Of course social and mental ability can be gained through practice, why shouldn't it. Vectors of education and socialization are in charge of preparing people for marriage, it's up to them fulfill their role.



Hack-Hook said:


> Divorce always is an acceptable solution as its acceptable in the holy book and hadith and our tradition.



Not in a systematic fashion. Since it is discouraged in scriptures and tradition, and thus confined to exceptional situations.



Hack-Hook said:


> and that everything they can do is a troublesome word , they can advice , they can counsel , they can solve problems . but barring it is against God guidance.



Reducing and barring are two different notions.



Hack-Hook said:


> refrain from answering when the answer hurt



Why should one feel hurt by a rhetoric artifice such as a strawman argument?



Hack-Hook said:


> and nobody promote it , but can you show it references , hadith and anything that say we must use force to bar people from it ? or allowed in extreme cases only ?



I referenced them above.



Hack-Hook said:


> the government cant put limit on what is advised in holy book
> so please don't rationalize a wrong



The Holy Book demands that Muslims try other ways first. When alternatives aren't sufficiently exhausted and divorce is trivialized like in the irreligious west, an Islamic government must step in to curtail this dangerous trend.



Hack-Hook said:


> again where in Islam its such ?
> no its a man made law that is fixed years ago.



By that logic much of Islamic law would have to be considered as "man made" since the Holy Quran isn't a full-scale treatise of feq. Feq is derived to a significant extent from the Quran and ahadith by scholars.



Hack-Hook said:


> they are



The feminism and liberalism which reformists intend to make prevalent in Iranian society, represent contemporary western norms.



Hack-Hook said:


> when they put quota on how many divorce can be made in a city , its bound to make mre trouble for the poor people who want too get a divorce than wealthy one . I don't go in detail because it will be dirty but if you insist i can be more clear on what will happen



Liberal politicians never really cared about the poor, so when they suddenly start getting emotional about them, it's basically crocodile tears. So don't take their antics all too seriously, they're just trying to fool their audience.

As mentioned, divorce is more infrequent among the less affluent classes, and the quotas introduced aren't going to have significant negative side effects on them. But they shall motivate people to readopt welcome habits, namely to stop viewing divorce as a trifling quick fix to marital conflicts.



Hack-Hook said:


> no having taught police , is dystopic ,



Neutralizing subterfuges intended to circumvent the law is not the same as instituting a so-called thought police.

Moreover, social engineering and mental conditioning (neuro-linguistic programming etc) as practiced by westernized liberals can be considered as even more insidious and distopic than brute coercion.



Hack-Hook said:


> dictating to incompatible people they must live with each other is dystopic



Subjective perception often makes people confuse inevitable but surmountable discord with fundamental incompatibility.



Hack-Hook said:


> , barring people from doing what is their god given right is dystopic



Certain practices may be permissible but disliked by God and may potentially have dangerous implications for the Islamic model of society. When these turn into a widespread occurrence, it is incumbent upon the state to intervene in order to cut back on them.



Hack-Hook said:


> and again Majlis can't enter in something that determined by Fiqh and Quran . its irrelevant that it later must pass from Guardian council .



The Guardian Council vets laws voted by Majles as to their conformity with Islamic rulings. There are experts of feq sitting in that Council.

To consider that Majles cannot pass any laws on topics mentioned in the Quran, ahadith and Islamic jurisprudence would be pretty problematic since by that principle, something like half of the laws currently in effect would have to be considered baseless.



Hack-Hook said:


> again blind support . Majlis was talking about passing a law that put quota on the number of divorce in each city can be made . it means if that quota is reached even if you met all the necessity to get a divorce you can't get it.



I was referring to those who travel abroad to circumvent national laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496941570825891843
صلوات بفرستید
من باب تلطیف فضا

با احساسات مردم بازی نکنیم

دیگه حرفی از غرامت نمیزنن
روسیه مدعی غرامت بشه جالب میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> He was not Marja , the top clerics and Marja's supported it even wrote book in support of it .



As said, honorable clerics supported the movement but condemned the freemason elites who went about hijacking it. A cleric who endorses freemasonry is useless, regardless of rank. Imam Khomeini (r.a.) outlawed freemasonry immediately after the Victory of the Islamic Revolution, had their lodges shut down, their known members fleeing or getting arrested.



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way if it hijacked , it was later not when people made Mashrootah revolution .



That's what I explained. I wasn't decrying the popular revolution onto itself.



Hack-Hook said:


> nonsense not fact , more like made the glass muddy so the picture wont be clear anymore



The points I cited make it harder to impose westernization agendas on the Iranian people.



Hack-Hook said:


> it will be , it make them dependent.



This is not so much of an issue.



Hack-Hook said:


> and that will limit their decision making capabilities .
> that make them a proxy of their husband and fathers .
> wonder what you think is Islam view on taking away people independence



The Holy Quran 4:34 defines honest women as those who are obedient to their husbands. Not as some sort of (post-)modern day neurotic, impulsive feminists who act on a whim and have no sense of responsibility towards father, husband and children.



Hack-Hook said:


> obligation of Jihad even is for children and there is no being directly attacked condition there



Then the question is why in 1400 years of Islamic history, armies consisted of men to something like 99.9%.

In the words of Imam Khomeini (r.a.):

Question: What is the duty of Muslim women in the battle of truth against falsehood?

Reply: *Jihad is not incumbent on women*, but defence is incumbent on everyone in line with their ability and means.

https://www.al-islam.org/position-women-viewpoint-imam-khomeini-ra/women-and-sacred-defence-jihad



Hack-Hook said:


> exactly whats that innate difference please elaborate



I evoked the one difference which matters in this context.



Hack-Hook said:


> not at all , I wonder from where you get women by nature are less apt at defending themselves ? do you believe its still 500 year ago that women are less capable of handling sword and spear because of their lesser body mass ?



It is the case that women on average will suffer an innate handicap in combat against men, even with modern weaponry. Lesser body mass implies reduced force to handle heavy equipment as well as the sort of physical stress one is exposed to in (modern) warfare overall. Then there are differences in respective cognitive postures, induced by differing physiological (including hormonal) conditions. Female violence isn't physical but emotional for the most part.

Notwithstanding outlandish stories concocted by feminist propaganda, men and women obviously aren't biologically identical. This is merely an objective assessment, not a normative value judgement. The fact that women and men weren't created completely equal in physical terms should not cause us to try and deny nature, as much as it shouldn't be invoked to legitimize crimes.



Hack-Hook said:


> the notion of women must have lesser education and must be dependent is european



Don't remember stating they must have lower education levels. Just that it wouldn't be the end of the world, traditional society used to function well with the broad mass of women not feeling social pressure and not being persuaded to seek higher education at all costs (even at the cost of neglecting their own children as is often the case nowadays).

As for dependence in general, it's not specific to European history. Presently in Europe, so-called "emancipation" of women against any and all male authority is touted as the supposed societal norm anyway. And I doubt the Europeans are actually implementing Islam.

The Holy Quran stipulates that men must act as caretakers / protectors for their women, meaning that women will rely on their husbands in this regard, which in turn implies some degree of dependence.



Hack-Hook said:


> no the women must not have job? good if their husband die they can go and beg



Or rely on their own families instead, and possibly find themselves another husband at a later point. Hence why it is so important to keep traditional family structures intact. If these fail nonetheless (for instance if not just the husband, but parents and all close relatives are deceased as well), then the welfare state must compensate for it and support these widows financially.

Capitalists however seek to crush the family structure in order to make not just men, but even women dependent on the exploitative wages they pay.



Hack-Hook said:


> around 20% of parents can't have children but they are a family.



If they could have, they normally would in most cases. Because it's part of the concept of founding a family. Of course, exceptions confirm the rule.



Hack-Hook said:


> I see a case of we are Muslim , you are not.



This is not at all what I sought to imply. I cited Imam Khomeini (r.a.), who did not excommunicate these subjects, rather he denounced deviations.

Then I used the phrase 'well inspired Muslims', meaning the others are Muslims too but they're mistaken in their interpretations.

So it isn't a fair accusation to make.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507032087588745228

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507286138578518037

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507286138578518037


RIP


----------



## Hack-Hook

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507032087588745228


where you get it , I fell of the chair, specially when he said I want another one



SalarHaqq said:


> As said, honorable clerics supported the movement but condemned the freemason elites who went about hijacking it. A cleric who endorses freemasonry is useless, regardless of rank. Imam Khomeini (r.a.) outlawed freemasonry immediately after the Victory of the Islamic Revolution, had their lodges shut down, their known members fleeing or getting arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I explained. I wasn't decrying the popular revolution onto itself.
> 
> 
> 
> The points I cited make it harder to impose westernization agendas on the Iranian people.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not so much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> The Holy Quran 4:34 defines honest women as those who are obedient to their husbands. Not as some sort of (post-)modern day neurotic, impulsive feminists who act on a whim and have no sense of responsibility towards father, husband and children.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the question is why in 1400 years of Islamic history, armies consisted of men to something like 99.9%.
> 
> In the words of Imam Khomeini (r.a.):
> 
> Question: What is the duty of Muslim women in the battle of truth against falsehood?
> 
> Reply: *Jihad is not incumbent on women*, but defence is incumbent on everyone in line with their ability and means.
> 
> https://www.al-islam.org/position-women-viewpoint-imam-khomeini-ra/women-and-sacred-defence-jihad
> 
> 
> 
> I evoked the one difference which matters in this context.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the case that women on average will suffer an innate handicap in combat against men, even with modern weaponry. Lesser body mass implies reduced force to handle heavy equipment as well as the sort of physical stress one is exposed to in (modern) warfare overall. Then there are differences in respective cognitive postures, induced by differing physiological (including hormonal) conditions. Female violence isn't physical but emotional for the most part.
> 
> Notwithstanding outlandish stories concocted by feminist propaganda, men and women obviously aren't biologically identical. This is merely an objective assessment, not a normative value judgement. The fact that women and men weren't created completely equal in physical terms should not cause us to try and deny nature, as much as it shouldn't be invoked to legitimize crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember stating they must have lower education levels. Just that it wouldn't be the end of the world, traditional society used to function well with the broad mass of women not feeling social pressure and not being persuaded to seek higher education at all costs (even at the cost of neglecting their own children as is often the case nowadays).
> 
> As for dependence in general, it's not specific to European history. Presently in Europe, so-called "emancipation" of women against any and all male authority is touted as the supposed societal norm anyway. And I doubt the Europeans are actually implementing Islam.
> 
> The Holy Quran stipulates that men must act as caretakers / protectors for their women, meaning that women will rely on their husbands in this regard, which in turn implies some degree of dependence.
> 
> 
> 
> Or rely on their own families instead, and possibly find themselves another husband at a later point. Hence why it is so important to keep traditional family structures intact. If these fail nonetheless (for instance if not just the husband, but parents and all close relatives are deceased as well), then the welfare state must compensate for it and support these widows financially.
> 
> Capitalists however seek to crush the family structure in order to make not just men, but even women dependent on the exploitative wages they pay.
> 
> 
> 
> If they could have, they normally would in most cases. Because it's part of the concept of founding a family. Of course, exceptions confirm the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not at all what I sought to imply. I cited Imam Khomeini (r.a.), who did not excommunicate these subjects, rather he denounced deviations.
> 
> Then I used the phrase 'well inspired Muslims', meaning the others are Muslims too but they're mistaken in their interpretations.
> 
> So it isn't a fair accusation to make.


we are just turning around each other and in this matter , the only thing I can agree with you is that our taste in women is fundamentally different from each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507370197287673861

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507370197287673861


7+ years and they are still struggling with guys walking on sandals. Who advises the Saudi army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz

Russian ambassador to Syria: Israel is provoking us to react


The Russian ambassador complained that Israeli strikes aim to "escalate tensions and allow the West to carry out military activities in Syria."




www.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

شهرام همایون هم داره دوزاریش می‌افته بالاخره








پشت پرده موضع وطن فروشانه "اِبی" در مورد خلیج فارس+فیلم







www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

انصافاً ارزش اینکه آواتار بشه رو داره​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> View attachment 827322
> 
> 
> 
> انصافاً ارزش اینکه آواتار بشه رو داره​


Be che monasebatiye? 
chon ke makhazen naft ro dar Jeddah bombaroon kardan?


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Be che monasebatiye?
> chon ke makhazen naft ro dar Jeddah bombaroon kardan?


امروز هشتمین سالگرد حمله وحوش سعودی به یمن هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Jeddah burning


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507454483684540416

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> 7+ years and they are still struggling with guys walking on sandals. Who advises the Saudi army?



Airstrikes were never and will never win a war outright on their own. They are a tool to be used in conjunction with a cohesive infantry element that takes over the ground aspect of a war. Relying solely on Air-defense and Air-raids to achieve tactical and strategic war-time objectives are hallmarks of a military that simply doesn't know how to or cannot complete its own stated goals. 

The Saudi military has overly relied upon its massive air-power to quell the Houthi rebels yet time and time again, expensive state assets have gone up in smoke because combing the mountainous Yemeni geography for TELS, missiles and drone launching/storage sites just isn't feasible. Too big, too easy to conceal and way too resource intensive on the part of the Saudi Royal Air-force. What they needed to do to "win" this war was invade Yemen and go after (with troops) the source of the attacks yet we all know the Saudi's can't fight a war worth a damn so that was never in their plans. They genuinely thought their expensive jets were just going bomb a path to victory lmfao. 

Sadly, they've resorted to bombing innocents and other purely civilian structures out of spite and their own failure to achieve any meaningful slow down of critical Houthi retaliatory strikes which are way more cost effect for the Houthis than they are for the Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507401138466873352
I define Dow index
I define Nasdaq index
I define how you drive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Curious what broke thru the air defenses. Based on this air defense map, no Patriot missiles in that area? Just Hawk? Basically defenseless.

Seems like Iran is turning up the heat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Pıttık said:


> Iranians all talk no action.
> 
> Doing something looks like this.



That’s what a coward does.

Killing a General who was on another country’s soil at the invitation of that government for a diplomatic meeting during peace time is basically admitting you have zero balls and can’t even abide by rules of war.

Even Nazi’s wouldn’t stoop that low to disgrace themselves as military men, America did however.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Curious what broke thru the air defenses. Based on this air defense map, no Patriot missiles in that area? Just Hawk? Basically defenseless.
> 
> Seems like Iran is turning up the heat
> View attachment 827334



Sky full of F15s and AEW and C which had worked the best.


----------



## Blue In Green

Pıttık said:


> Iranians all talk no action.
> 
> Doing something looks like this.


Keep running that filthy mouth of yours you repugnant cockroach.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Curious what broke thru the air defenses. Based on this air defense map, no Patriot missiles in that area? Just Hawk? Basically defenseless.
> 
> Seems like Iran is turning up the heat
> View attachment 827334


It may not have PACs there because can they deploy them by the border instead. The real question should be, how did they manage to penetrate the two PACs in the south?

Could it be perhaps, a new model drone with enough fuel capacity that it can take a longer flight path?
Turns out, it could be the Quds-1 LACM, which would make sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Sky full of F15s and AEW and C which had worked the best.



F-15’s cannot intercept a BM (if that is what was used).



Stryker1982 said:


> It may not have PACs there because can they deploy them by the border instead. The real question should be, how did they manage to penetrate the two PACs in the south?
> 
> Could it be perhaps, a new model drone with enough fuel capacity that it can take a longer flight path?
> Turns out, it could be the Quds-1 LACM, which would make sense.



Look at the AD rings in the South for PAC....they cannot intercept any missiles destined for Jeddah. Detection range and interception range are two different things.

If it was an single CM, then it can get thru.

Surprised we haven’t seen a poor man’s version of the Mobin stealth LACM being used for testing purposes. Haven’t heard anything about the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

https://www.rt.com/news/552727-houthis-strike-saudi-aramco-siege/




Saudi oil depot attacked ahead of F1 race (VIDEOS)​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Some mocked me for alluding to Iran’s investment and increased relation with Qatar.

Still Qatar and Iran IRGC links are not being acknowledged too much by the West from sheer embarrassment.

Qatar has begins tech transfer from Western military firms. Tech that will make its way to Iran covertly in coming years  That is all I will say on the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

Stage set for Saudi Arabia to bring menace of dengue under control​









Stage set for Saudi Arabia to bring menace of dengue under control


JEDDAH: While the world has been preoccupied with fighting the COVID-19 pandemic for the past two years, other life-threatening viruses and diseases have continued to spread. One of them is dengue, a mosquito-borne virus that causes an illness that in its most extreme form can be fatal...




www.arabnews.com


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

صاروخ الجدید


----------



## aryobarzan

Former palace of Shah "Saadabbad" which was turned into a museum is being visited by Iranian tourists during the Noruz holidays..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507405163186855949


----------



## Dariush the Great

سرلشکر باقری: آینده کشور با روایت درست از دفاع مقدس تضمین می‌شود/ ایثار و اخلاص در سرزمین‌های نور موج می‌زند​رئیس ستاد کل نیرو‌های مسلح گفت: آینده کشور با روایت درست دفاع مقدس تضمین می‌شود که موجب امنیت پایدار برای کشور است و در سایه امنیت پایدار توسعه و پیشرفت شکل خواهد گرفت.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507405163186855949


یکی از کارهایی که باید در دولت رئیسی انجام بشه برگردوندن آبرو به دستگاه امنیتی کشور هست که یه سری حرومزاده مفت خور هر مزخرفی رو در اینترنت شب و روز نگن و فکر کنند هیچ چیزی نمی‌شه
دست کم این افراد باید شناسایی بشن و از کار اخراج بشن و از کشور هم ممنوع الخروج بشن و از بسیاری از حقوق شهروندی محروم بشن​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> یکی از کارهایی که باید در دولت رئیسی انجام بشه برگردوندن آبرو به دستگاه امنیتی کشور هست که یه سری حرومزاده مفت خور هر مزخرفی رو در اینترنت شب و روز نگن و فکر کنند هیچ چیزی نمی‌شه
> دست کم این افراد باید شناسایی بشن و از کار اخراج بشن و از کشور هم ممنوع الخروج بشن و از بسیاری از حقوق شهروندی محروم بشن​



اینها تهران نیستند

دستور رسیده باید به مردم ایران فهموند تاریخ شون رو ول کنند
وطن دوستی رو ول کنند
یکپارچگی کشور رو ول کنند
و طبق برنامه ما با ملاها مقابله کنند

ملت هم سر کیف از حملات یمنی ها
از هر طیفی و باوری عشق کردن

حتی شهرام همایون خطر امنیتی و نقشه ها برای ایران رو فهمیده

ابی ابنه ای هم ابزاره
خوشحالم هیچ وقت کنسرت اون عنتر نرفتم

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اینها تهران نیستند
> 
> دستور رسیده باید به مردم ایران فهموند تاریخ شون رو ول کنند
> وطن دوستی رو ول کنند
> یکپارچگی کشور رو ول کنند
> و با ملاها مقابله کنند
> 
> ملت هم سر کیف از حملات یمنی ها
> از هر طیفی و باوری عشق کردن


خیلی‌هاشون ایران هستند
انقدر کسانی رو می‌شناسم که تو شرکت‌های بزرگ ایرانی و حتی دولتی کار می‌کنند و هر مزخرفی که می‌خوان رو در توئیتر و اینستاگرام و اینها می‌گن
وقتی بازیگر مملکت پس از ترور ژنرال مملکت بهش توهین می‌کنه و می‌گه خوب کردن و هیچ پاسخی هم ازش نمی‌خوان دیگه معلوم هست بقیه که احساس می‌کنند معروف هم نیستند و پیداشون نمی‌شه کرد چه حاشیه امنی رو برای خودشون تصور می‌کنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خیلی‌هاشون ایران هستند
> انقدر کسانی رو می‌شناسم که تو شرکت‌های بزرگ ایرانی و حتی دولتی کار می‌کنند و هر مزخرفی که می‌خوان رو در توئیتر و اینستاگرام و اینها می‌گن
> وقتی بازیگر مملکت پس از ترور ژنرال مملکت بهش توهین می‌کنه و می‌گه خوب کردن و هیچ پاسخی هم ازش نمی‌خوان دیگه معلوم هست بقیه که احساس می‌کنند معروف هم نیستند و پیداشون نمی‌شه کرد چه حاشیه امنی رو برای خودشون تصور می‌کنند​



آخرش ایرانی اند
نباید باهاشون خشن بود

من خودم روزی مثل اونها فکر میکردم
و از سپاه متنفر بودم

تا عمق نقشه علیه مردم رو دیدم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> آخرش ایرانی اند
> نباید باهاشون خشن بود
> 
> من خودم روزی مثل اونها فکر میکردم
> و از سپاه متنفر بودم
> 
> تا عمق نقشه علیه مردم رو دیدم


من اصلاً می‌گم از سپاه متنفر باشن، از خامنه‌ای متنفر باشن، از اسلام متنفر باشن، اما وقتی از هویت ایرانی متنفر هستند باید دهنشون رو سرویس کرد
کسی که از هویت ایرانی متنفر هست مشکلش سیاسی نیست و جاش در ایران نیست یا دست کم از حقوق یک شهروند ایرانی کامل نباید برخوردار باشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> یکی از کارهایی که باید در دولت رئیسی انجام بشه برگردوندن آبرو به دستگاه امنیتی کشور هست که یه سری حرومزاده مفت خور هر مزخرفی رو در اینترنت شب و روز نگن و فکر کنند هیچ چیزی نمی‌شه
> دست کم این افراد باید شناسایی بشن و از کار اخراج بشن و از کشور هم ممنوع الخروج بشن و از بسیاری از حقوق شهروندی محروم بشن​


Ziad tavaghoh az mollaha nadashte bash. Keshvar dare lang lang roozesho migzaroone. Bargardoondane aabroo eraade va eghtedar nezaami mikhad ke dar hokoomat mollahyan dide nemishe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من اصلاً می‌گم از سپاه متنفر باشن، از خامنه‌ای متنفر باشن، از اسلام متنفر باشن، اما وقتی از هویت ایرانی متنفر هستند باید دهنشون رو سرویس کرد
> کسی که از هویت ایرانی متنفر هست مشکلش سیاسی نیست و جاش در ایران نیست یا دست کم از حقوق یک شهروند ایرانی کامل نباید برخوردار باشه​



گاهی تبعیض دیدند که متنفر شدند

همه فکر میکنند من در حد بسیجی و مسلمان و فلان ام

من خودم روزی برعنداز بودم پژمان جان
تظاهرات کردم علیه اونها
فحش به خامنه ای دادم

بهشون فرصت بده عمق نقشه رو میبینند
نباید نیروی خودی رو سریع بیگانه کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> گاهی تبعیض دیدند که متنفر شدند
> 
> همه فکر میکنند من در حد بسیجی و مسلمان و فلان ام
> 
> من خودم روزی برعنداز بودم پژمان جان
> تظاهرات کردم علیه اونها
> فحش به خامنه ای دادم
> 
> بهشون فرصت بده عمق نقشه رو میبینند
> نباید نیروی خودی رو سریع بیگانه کرد


این هم یک طرز فکر هست که البته طرز فکر منطقی و درستی هم هست
باید اعتراف کنم که حق با تو هست. ولی در این بین نمی‌شه هر حرفی زد و هیچ هزینه‌ای هم نپرداخت
حق با تو هست چون اگه افرادی مثل اون فرد نبودن خود من هم امروز همچنان برانداز بودم و هنوز مرگ بر دیکتاتور می‌گفتم
من دوزاریم حدوداً ۲ سال بعد از اتفاقات ۸۸ افتاد که هدف این‌ها آزادی اجتماعی نیست، بلکه موجودیت ایران هست
من برانداز بودم (و هنوز هم به شکل دیگه‌ای هستم) تا زمانی که هدف تغییر در ساختار آزادی‌های اجتماعی و فردی باشه
اما این افراد می‌خوان ایران رو نابود کنند و باید جلوشون با تمام وجود ایستاد
با همه انتقادی که به امید دانا دارم اما امید دانا نقش خیلی مهمی رو یک تنه در جلوی این افراد ایستادن بازی کرد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507763219808542724

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## zartosht

I just got to insert this infruating fact here. As a chess lover I was sooooo pissed when alireza firouzja (future world #1) was stolen from Iran with western money. 

and used as propaganda that he had to flee Iran because the government wouldnt let him freely play zionists...









Those same clowns have banned sergei karjakin (Russias best chess player, and a ukranian-russian) for openly supporting his government and country. 






and in a mother of all ironies... Firzouja is now banned from playing russian players from his new "free" home of France..

this is both sad, hilarious and infuriating at the same time

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

zartosht said:


> I just got to insert this infruating fact here. As a chess lover I was sooooo pissed when alireza firouzja (future world #1) was stolen from Iran with western money.
> 
> and used as propaganda that he had to flee Iran because the government wouldnt let him freely play zionists...
> 
> View attachment 827750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those same clowns have banned sergei karjakin (Russias best chess player, and a ukranian-russian) for openly supporting his government and country.
> 
> View attachment 827751
> 
> 
> and in a mother of all ironies... Firzouja is now banned from playing russian players from his new "free" home of France..
> 
> this is both sad, hilarious and infuriating at the same time



فیروزجا آخرش از ماست
حس درونی من


----------



## zartosht

Shawnee said:


> فیروزجا آخرش از ماست
> حس درونی من



He still keeps the Iranian flag whenever he plays online, so you may be right... 

Hopefully he returns home one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507806385618272269
What a strange world we live in today...

Wahhabis and Zionists openly in love with one another.

These Scum will do anything to cling onto illegitimate power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

zartosht said:


> He still keeps the Iranian flag whenever he plays online, so you may be right...
> 
> Hopefully he returns home one day.



و دقت کنید فیروزجا سالها نفر اول جهان خواهد شد
بدون بازی با اسراییل این شانس خیلی کم میشد

گاهی میشه با اسراییل بازی کرد


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507828920598605825


----------



## SalarHaqq

Look who's been back in Ukraine lately...


























If you're unfamiliar with this France-based zionist agitator, here's a partial overview of his past activities:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13290937

@WudangMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Look who's been back in Ukraine lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're unfamiliar with this France-based zionist agitator, here's a partial overview of his past activities:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13290937
> 
> @WudangMaster


This only confirms that Ukraine will fall now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal




----------



## Abdulaziz Al-Karimi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507529486690140161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507814952786083840


----------



## Mata Elang

SalarHaqq said:


> Look who's been back in Ukraine lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're unfamiliar with this France-based zionist agitator, here's a partial overview of his past activities:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13290937
> 
> @WudangMaster


Zionist Israel doesn't care about Ukraine. Putin and the Zionists are two different images in one coin. Putin has repeatedly stabbed Iran, Syria and Hezbollah in the back (Russia only cares about its military bases in Syria).

Washington Post source "The main reason is pragmatic. Russia is the de facto ruler of neighboring Syria. Good working relations with the Kremlin have long been seen as a critical component of Israel's national security. The IDF flies over Syrian airspace to prevent Iran from extending its control to Lebanon by arming its deputy, Hezbollah, with advanced weapons. Targets include Iranian command and control in Syria, weapons depots and factories, and anti-aircraft defense systems. IDF and Russian commanders in Syria use a de-conflict mechanism that coordinates IDF activities and allows Israel to operate without harm Russian assets.
This was well understood by the Israelites. A poll published this week showed 67% of the public supported the government's cautious approach to the Russia-Ukraine conflict, and supported not taking a firm stand against Russia. Only 21% disagree".

You don't have to blame Ukraine if you receive military assistance (to survive) from the 'Big Satan' (USA), they are weak, if they don't receive immediate help their people will be massacred a lot, their territory will be annexed and Ukrainians will be made slaves by Russia. There is a saying "The enemy of my enemy is my friend". You should not be surprised by the world's political turmoil (it's all about interests and survival).

Remember, Iran itself was in the Iran-Iraq war once. ' accept help from a country he hates or his own enemy, namely Israel. Try to think like a court scale, don't be too bigoted (fanaticism is okay but don't blind your conscience, try to balance it with feelings and logic).

Russia/Putin barbaric video:





 



 



 



 



 




Russia/Putin Zionist America Liberal communists are all 'Great Satan'


----------



## SalarHaqq

Mata Elang said:


> Zionist Israel doesn't care about Ukraine.



It would be a mistaken assumption. Zionist elites pretty much care about ever remote corner on earth, since their project is one of full spectrum dominance over the human species and the planet.

Furthermore, when it comes to Ukraine, zionists have quite the special interest as well as extensive presence in the place. The fact that the current Ukrainian president of Jewish background incidentally happens to be a staunch supporter of the zionist occupation regime is only the tip of the iceberg.

Here's a nice paper on the topic (English version obtained by online translator, with some errors corrected by yours truly):

_____

*Interview with Youssef Hindi *

*Ukraine is considered by a number of Israeli Jews as their property

Arthur Sapaudia: Dear Youssef, thank you for granting me this interview. When did you start to take an interest in the issues that concern you, that is to say, among others, Zionism, the clash of civilizations, Jewish messianism, secularism... What was your trigger? 

Youssef Hindi:* There was no trigger. I have been interested in politics, history, sociology, anthropology, geopolitics and many other fields since adolescence. I made a name for myself with my first book, Occident et Islam – Tome 1: Sources et genèse messianiques du Sionisme (2015, ed. Sigest), which is the result of my research on the religious origins of Zionism whose official history traced its birth to the late 19th century in the mind of Herzl, a Jewish atheist. My research on the subject, started ten years ago, was motivated by historiographical shortcomings in the genealogy of Zionism. This is what led me to study Jewish messianism and Jewish mysticism (the Kabbalah) about ten years ago. This is how I discovered the origins of Zionism and the strategy of the clash of civilizations. At the same time, I opened other research projects and wrote nine books in total to date.

*Who are your precursors in the fields mentioned and what books would you recommend reading in addition to yours? *

On the messianic origins of Zionism and the strategy of the clash of civilizations, I am the first, to my knowledge, to have traced its genealogy, from the 13th century to the present day. But like any researcher, I am not starting from scratch. Authors have allowed me, by their contributions as much as by their shortcomings, to advance and direct my research. Among them is the historian Shlomo Sand who believed that Zionism was born in the English millenarian Protestant circles of the 17th century. It was my disagreement with him, upon reading his 2008 book, How the Jewish People Was Invented?, that prompted me to research the Jewish origins of Zionism. He argued that the Zionist project could not have been born in the Jewish tradition since the Talmud forbade the return of the Jewish people to the Holy Land. And he believed, like Thierry Meyssan after him, that the idea of repatriating the Jewish people to Palestine to hasten the coming of the Messiah was exclusively Protestant millenarian. My intuition told me that these Protestant millennials had been influenced by Jewish messianism. It was not difficult for me to demonstrate. But the most difficult thing was to discover how this messianic Zionist project had emerged in the Jewish world.

A few years later, I read the fascinating book by the great reporter Douglas Reed, The Zion Controversy, which he wrote in the 1950s. Douglas Reed saw that Zionism had its roots in the Jewish religion, but he could not demonstrate it. His mistake was to link Zionism to the Talmud, while the latter forbids the return of Jews to the Holy Land before the arrival of the Messiah of the Jews. In defense of Douglas Reed, he was not a research historian or specialist in Judaism, and had no knowledge of Kabbalah; his book is, as he wrote in conclusion, a testimony that future historians had to validate with evidence.

It was then that I began to study the history, concepts and evolution of Jewish mysticism (the Kabbalah) and messianism, because I sensed that it was in this current that I would find the origins of the zionist project. So I immersed myself in the books of Gershom Scholem which were very useful to me in understanding Kabbalah and messianism. But there again, Scholem did not link Zionism to Kabbalah and messianism. And I had to do more precise research on key periods and characters to resolve this “historical problem”.

*It is very difficult for a neophyte to distinguish between Gnosis, Kabbalah, messianism, alchemy, magic... How do you find your way around and what would be their common basis?*

Kabbalah was strongly influenced by Gnosticism which originated from beliefs coming from both ancient Persian religion [Mazdeism], Greek religion and certainly other beliefs from both the Mediterranean and India via Mesopotamia. Kabbalah is composed of several branches: apocalyptic, cosmology, angelology, demonology and magic. As for Jewish messianism, it has, over the centuries, been largely penetrated by the Kabbalah. But I strongly advise against venturing into the study of Kabbalah for those who do not have a solid theological foundation. They will get lost there.

*Do you think what is happening currently in Ukraine is an integral part of active messianism? *

As I explained recently1, it is first of all about the geopolitical confrontation between the United States and Russia. This is the old strategy of the Anglo-American thalassocratic power, one of the main objectives of which is to take control of Eurasia. A project that is naturally opposed by Russia, a tellurocratic power, threatened with destruction. But Jewish messianism is not far away. Ukraine is considered by a number of Israeli Jews as their property. Moreover, President Zelinski is himself a Jew, just like his master, the billionaire Igor Kolomoïski (holder of Ukrainian, Israeli and Cypriot nationalities) who financed the neo-Nazi battalions of Ukraine. Kolomoiski also lives in Israel.

In an article published in September 2015, I analyzed the Zionist strategy vis-à-vis Russia2, which was combined with US geostrategy. Israel, via the pro-Israeli lobby3, uses, in particular since the turning point of September 11, 2001, the United States and NATO as a tool for the destruction of Russia's historical allies in the Middle East, which leads to even greater animosity between Russians and Americans.

At the same time, the Zionist leaders are trying, through intermediaries, to negotiate with Russia so that it abandons its Syrian and Iranian allies. In July 2013, Prince Bandar, as a representative of Saudi Arabia (Israel's ally), met with Vladimir Putin during the Syrian crisis. During the talks, Bandar allegedly proposed an economic, oil and gas agreement to Vladimir Putin, in exchange for which he would have to let go of Iran, abandon President Assad and deliver Syria to terrorists4. At the time, I analyzed the fire lit a few months later in Ukraine as an American-Israeli response to the Russian refusal. Moreover, Israel was preparing to deliver weapons to Ukraine a month or two after the start of the civil war. Putin then warned the Jewish state.

1 https://strategika.fr/2022/02/26/le...tan-russie-conference-audio-de-youssef-hindi/
2 http://www.geopolintel.fr/article970.html
3 John J. Mearsheimer and Stephen M. Walt, The pro-Israel lobby and American foreign policy, La Découverte, 2007.
4 Al Manar, “What was not revealed about the stormy Bandar-Putin encounter”, August 21, 2013.
5 Sputnik, “Putin warns Israel against arms deliveries to Kyiv”, 18 April 2015.

https://sapaudia.org/2022/03/07/entretien-avec-youssef-hindi-03-22/

_____



Mata Elang said:


> Putin and the Zionists are two different images in one coin. Putin has repeatedly stabbed Iran, Syria and Hezbollah in the back (Russia only cares about its military bases in Syria).



Not sure what you define as backstabbing. It's not a secret that the agendas of Russia and the Resistance Axis in Syria aren't entirely identical, but they also have major objectives in common and furthermore there's a degree of interdependence stemming from the ground reality (for instance, Russia knows its air power and Russian-trained SAA ground forces alone won't suffice to preserve the status quo, and that there's no real substitute for the infantry role played by Iran and its allies).



Mata Elang said:


> Washington Post source "The main reason is pragmatic. Russia is the de facto ruler of neighboring Syria. Good working relations with the Kremlin have long been seen as a critical component of Israel's national security. The IDF flies over Syrian airspace to prevent Iran from extending its control to Lebanon by arming its deputy, Hezbollah, with advanced weapons. Targets include Iranian command and control in Syria, weapons depots and factories, and anti-aircraft defense systems. IDF and Russian commanders in Syria use a de-conflict mechanism that coordinates IDF activities and allows Israel to operate without harm Russian assets.



This doesn't qualify as betrayal, since Russia never gave assurances to Iran that it would join the Resistance against zionism. And this was clear to the Resistance from the beginning. Making sure the zionists won't target Russian assets in Syria is not an act of hostility against the Resistance.

Furthermore, I'd take any assessment starting out with the claim that Russia is the de facto ruler of Syria with a grain of salt. Not to mention that even if it was the case, what it would imply is that Moscow has no issues with the extensive military presence of Iranian and allied forces all over liberated parts of Syria, including the Golan.



Mata Elang said:


> This was well understood by the Israelites. A poll published this week showed 67% of the public supported the government's cautious approach to the Russia-Ukraine conflict, and supported not taking a firm stand against Russia. Only 21% disagree".



They won't openly take a firm stance. The whole idea is to leave a door open for Russia while maintaining pressure on her via the zionist, russophobic and NATO-backed Ukrainian regime, and instrumentalize the crisis provoked by nefarious western meddling (the western regimes' responsibility in bringing about this crisis was correctly pointed out by Iran's Supreme Leader Khamenei).

Isra"el"'s condition for reining in their NATO and Ukrainian vassals, is that Moscow severe its ties with Iran and President Al-Assad's government, and let takfiri or sectarianist terrorists take control of Syria. It's a sophisticated form of blackmail.



Mata Elang said:


> You don't have to blame Ukraine if you receive military assistance (to survive) from the 'Big Satan' (USA), they are weak, if they don't receive immediate help their people will be massacred a lot, their territory will be annexed and Ukrainians will be made slaves by Russia.



They're doomed to lose and cede much of their territory to conquering Russian forces anyway. I very much doubt that Russia is going to annex the entirety of Ukraine, let alone enslave its citizens.

But, the Ukrainian regime has mostly itself to blame for the destruction, given that it let itself be manipulated by NATO into violating the 2014 Minsk Agreement and continually provoking Russia. Russia showed patience and restraint for more than seven years before deciding to put a forceful end to these games - whether or not one agrees with the method chosen by Moscow is another matter.



Mata Elang said:


> There is a saying "The enemy of my enemy is my friend". You should not be surprised by the world's political turmoil (it's all about interests and survival).



As explained above, the background picture is even more complex than that. Interests and survival indeed, including from Russia's perspective, her own survival in the face of NATO's destructive designs.



Mata Elang said:


> Remember, Iran itself was in the Iran-Iraq war once. ' accept help from a country he hates or his own enemy, namely Israel.



That isn't exactly what unfolded. Iran did not deal with the zionist regime, but with the Americans, who then fell back on Isra"el"i stockpiles in order to blur out their tracks (remember the Reagan regime had kept it hidden from Congress). Furthermore, the US never intended to help Iran: rather it was Iran which, after escalating massively in Lebanon and in exchange for mediating the release of western hostages held there, forced the US to go ahead with token arms deliveries.

Also there's a significant difference between, on the one hand, pressuring your enemy to supply a few arms - which, as said were very limited in numbers, only because the military you inherited from a former western-aligned regime was almost entirely made of western weaponry and you didn't have enough time to develop your own defence industries yet, and on the other hand, acting as a full-blown lackey to foreign powers and toeing their line even to your own detriment, as the pro-western regime in Kiev has been doing.

Ukraine's alliance with the west is not a consequence of this war, and preceded it by many years. Russia was not asking for Ukraine to come into its exclusive fold, but would have been content if Kiev adopted a neutral position with balanced ties between Moscow and the west, similar to Austria during the Cold War.



Mata Elang said:


> Try to think like a court scale, don't be too bigoted (fanaticism is okay but don't blind your conscience, try to balance it with feelings and logic).



I'd submit that the present analyses aren't bigoted.



Mata Elang said:


> Russia/Putin barbaric video:



No contextual information is offered. While it is certainly possible that the two civilians were targeted intentionally and that those firing the shots were Russians, alternative explanations can't be dismissed out of hand.



Mata Elang said:


>



Civilians, especially children, women and elderly falling victim to conflicts is always a most horrible thing, no matter where it takes place. This said, more evidence is needed to be able to solidly conclude that Russia targeted these civilians in a deliberate manner. A certain amount of collateral damage is unfortunately inevitable, especially in urban settings. What's important is that everything conceivable is done to avoid such damage.



Mata Elang said:


>



I can't see anyone lying on the ground after the blast, which suggests that no lethal ammunition was used here.



Mata Elang said:


>



A person seemingly shot in the knee / leg, we don't know by whom, why etc. Police violence on a normal day across the US looks worse than this, honestly.



Mata Elang said:


>



Again, those almost certainly aren't lethal rounds, since persons hit are standing up and start walking again.



Mata Elang said:


> Russia/Putin Zionist America Liberal communists are all 'Great Satan'



Russia, while having faults of its own, is not remotely as oppressive as the zionist and American regimes. Which is why Islamic Iran is resisting the latter and entering certain partnerships with the former.

It is my understanding that the radical anti-communism of the bipolar era is marking the thinking of many of our friends in Indonesia, and by extension they may tend to project antagonistic views on post-Soviet Russia as well. However times have changed now and so has the geopolitical reality. Indeed the Soviet Union used to be an illegitimate empire, but this doesn't apply to its successor state, the Russian Federation. One may take issue with Moscow's policies, but for me it's not a state that needs regime change, as opposed to the US and Isra"el". Iran appears to share this view, considering the fact that Tehran chose to establish proactive partnerships with Russia in a variety of fields and dossiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knockingdoors

Mata Elang said:


> Zionist Israel doesn't care about Ukraine. Putin and the Zionists are two different images in one coin. Putin has repeatedly stabbed Iran, Syria and Hezbollah in the back (Russia only cares about its military bases in Syria).
> 
> Washington Post source "The main reason is pragmatic. Russia is the de facto ruler of neighboring Syria. Good working relations with the Kremlin have long been seen as a critical component of Israel's national security. The IDF flies over Syrian airspace to prevent Iran from extending its control to Lebanon by arming its deputy, Hezbollah, with advanced weapons. Targets include Iranian command and control in Syria, weapons depots and factories, and anti-aircraft defense systems. IDF and Russian commanders in Syria use a de-conflict mechanism that coordinates IDF activities and allows Israel to operate without harm Russian assets.
> This was well understood by the Israelites. A poll published this week showed 67% of the public supported the government's cautious approach to the Russia-Ukraine conflict, and supported not taking a firm stand against Russia. Only 21% disagree".
> 
> You don't have to blame Ukraine if you receive military assistance (to survive) from the 'Big Satan' (USA), they are weak, if they don't receive immediate help their people will be massacred a lot, their territory will be annexed and Ukrainians will be made slaves by Russia. There is a saying "The enemy of my enemy is my friend". You should not be surprised by the world's political turmoil (it's all about interests and survival).
> 
> Remember, Iran itself was in the Iran-Iraq war once. ' accept help from a country he hates or his own enemy, namely Israel. Try to think like a court scale, don't be too bigoted (fanaticism is okay but don't blind your conscience, try to balance it with feelings and logic).
> 
> Russia/Putin barbaric video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia/Putin Zionist America Liberal communists are all 'Great Satan'



Russia is only the defacto ruler of the Assad held areas because they militarily hold the place but outside of that they have no rule over US or Turkish defacto ruled areas of Syria and there is a deconfliction mechanism rule and communication line between them in these areas.

Israel has free hand in bombing the Russian defacto area because Russia has given green-light for it but they have no greenlight in US or Turkish zones besides they have no need of striking rebels or SDF but only Iranian elements closer to their borders and Iran's failure to retaliate has encouraged more Israeli air-offensives against Iranian elements within the area of the Russian held which has recently said they are being forced to take action.

I don't see why Israel would stop it's ''wars between wars in order to break up any entrenchment along their borders including missile shipments''

This is a policy israel has pursued in order to limited entrenchments and if they were to stop then the entrenchment will be in effective but either way they are planning to launch a military operation into the daraa area down the line in order to create a buffer zone but they won't be able to carry it out themselves hence they could use the help of Egyptian, Jordan armed forces carrying out a military offensive in order to create a buffer zone on the daraa area and Israel will likely pay for the campaign instead without any military involvement as they lack the manpower for it whereas Egypt-Jordan could achieve it easy without manpower being wasted as they have huge pool of manpower. Lebanese armed forces could also carry out a military operation in order to clean the southern portion of Hezbollah in a counter-terrorism effort.

carving out another territory out of Syria on the southern portion of the country which could become a defacto self-entity but that is if it comes to fruition because there is no political incentive for it currently.

But if the global warming increases it could shift to the entire euphrates river instead alongside Syria and Iraq in order to secure the water resources because there is fears of growing water shortages down the line if things dry out just like the predictions if the global warming increase by just 1.5 degrades of celisus


----------



## TheImmortal

Knockingdoors said:


> This is a policy israel has pursued in order to limited entrenchments and if they were to stop then the entrenchment will be in effective but either way they are planning to launch a military operation into the daraa area down the line in order to create a buffer zone but they won't be able to carry it out themselves hence they could use the help of Egyptian, Jordan armed forces carrying out a military offensive in order to create a buffer zone on the daraa area and Israel will likely pay for the campaign instead without any military involvement as they lack the manpower for it whereas Egypt-Jordan could achieve it easy without manpower being wasted as they have huge pool of manpower. Lebanese armed forces could also carry out a military operation in order to clean the southern portion of Hezbollah in a counter-terrorism effort.



This is by far some boneheaded analysis. Almost looks like a US Republican Senator editorial article in the Jerusalem Post.

Jordan invading Syria? Are you even paying attention what’s happening in Jordan? The king is barely holding on to power, his parliament is against him. You think he will join a “buffer zone” operation that benefits mostly Israel?

Lebanese military clearing South Lebanon of HZ? Is this a joke? Hezbollah could decimate the Lebanese “army” without lifting a finger.

You been watching too much European propaganda over in Deutschland

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mata Elang

SalarHaqq said:


> That would be a mistaken assumption. Zionist elites do care very much about even the remotest corner on earth, since their project is one of full spectrum domination over the human species and planet earth.
> 
> Furthermore, when it comes to Ukraine, zionists very much have a special interest as well as an extensive presence there. The fact that the current Ukrainian president of Jewish background incidentally happens to be a staunch supporter of the zionist occupation regime in Palestine is only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Here's a nice paper on the topic, English version obtained by online translator with mistakes edited by yours truly:
> 
> _____
> 
> *Interview with Youssef Hindi *
> 
> *Ukraine is considered by a number of Israeli Jews as their property
> 
> Arthur Sapaudia: Dear Youssef, thank you for granting me this interview. When did you start to take an interest in the issues that concern you, that is to say, among others, Zionism, the clash of civilizations, Jewish messianism, secularism... What was your trigger?
> 
> Youssef Hindi:* There was no trigger. I have been interested in politics, history, sociology, anthropology, geopolitics and many other fields since adolescence. I made a name for myself with my first book, Occident et Islam – Tome 1: Sources et genèse messianiques du Sionisme (2015, ed. Sigest), which is the result of my research on the religious origins of Zionism whose official history traced its birth to the late 19th century in the mind of Herzl, a Jewish atheist. My research on the subject, started ten years ago, was motivated by historiographical shortcomings in the genealogy of Zionism. This is what led me to study Jewish messianism and Jewish mysticism (the Kabbalah) about ten years ago. This is how I discovered the origins of Zionism and the strategy of the clash of civilizations. At the same time, I opened other research projects and wrote nine books in total to date.
> 
> *Who are your precursors in the fields mentioned and what books would you recommend reading in addition to yours? *
> 
> On the messianic origins of Zionism and the strategy of the clash of civilizations, I am the first, to my knowledge, to have traced its genealogy, from the 13th century to the present day. But like any researcher, I am not starting from scratch. Authors have allowed me, by their contributions as much as by their shortcomings, to advance and direct my research. Among them is the historian Shlomo Sand who believed that Zionism was born in the English millenarian Protestant circles of the 17th century. It was my disagreement with him, upon reading his 2008 book, How the Jewish People Was Invented?, that prompted me to research the Jewish origins of Zionism. He argued that the Zionist project could not have been born in the Jewish tradition since the Talmud forbade the return of the Jewish people to the Holy Land. And he believed, like Thierry Meyssan after him, that the idea of repatriating the Jewish people to Palestine to hasten the coming of the Messiah was exclusively Protestant millenarian. My intuition told me that these Protestant millennials had been influenced by Jewish messianism. It was not difficult for me to demonstrate. But the most difficult thing was to discover how this messianic Zionist project had emerged in the Jewish world.
> 
> A few years later, I read the fascinating book by the great reporter Douglas Reed, The Zion Controversy, which he wrote in the 1950s. Douglas Reed saw that Zionism had its roots in the Jewish religion, but he could not demonstrate it. His mistake was to link Zionism to the Talmud, while the latter forbids the return of Jews to the Holy Land before the arrival of the Messiah of the Jews. In defense of Douglas Reed, he was not a research historian or specialist in Judaism, and had no knowledge of Kabbalah; his book is, as he wrote in conclusion, a testimony that future historians had to validate with evidence.
> 
> It was then that I began to study the history, concepts and evolution of Jewish mysticism (the Kabbalah) and messianism, because I sensed that it was in this current that I would find the origins of the zionist project. So I immersed myself in the books of Gershom Scholem which were very useful to me in understanding Kabbalah and messianism. But there again, Scholem did not link Zionism to Kabbalah and messianism. And I had to do more precise research on key periods and characters to resolve this “historical problem”.
> 
> *It is very difficult for a neophyte to distinguish between Gnosis, Kabbalah, messianism, alchemy, magic... How do you find your way around and what would be their common basis?*
> 
> Kabbalah was strongly influenced by Gnosticism which originated from beliefs coming from both ancient Persian religion [Mazdeism], Greek religion and certainly other beliefs from both the Mediterranean and India via Mesopotamia. Kabbalah is composed of several branches: apocalyptic, cosmology, angelology, demonology and magic. As for Jewish messianism, it has, over the centuries, been largely penetrated by the Kabbalah. But I strongly advise against venturing into the study of Kabbalah for those who do not have a solid theological foundation. They will get lost there.
> 
> *Do you think what is happening currently in Ukraine is an integral part of active messianism? *
> 
> As I explained recently1, it is first of all about the geopolitical confrontation between the United States and Russia. This is the old strategy of the Anglo-American thalassocratic power, one of the main objectives of which is to take control of Eurasia. A project that is naturally opposed by Russia, a tellurocratic power, threatened with destruction. But Jewish messianism is not far away. Ukraine is considered by a number of Israeli Jews as their property. Moreover, President Zelinski is himself a Jew, just like his master, the billionaire Igor Kolomoïski (holder of Ukrainian, Israeli and Cypriot nationalities) who financed the neo-Nazi battalions of Ukraine. Kolomoiski also lives in Israel.
> 
> In an article published in September 2015, I analyzed the Zionist strategy vis-à-vis Russia2, which was combined with US geostrategy. Israel, via the pro-Israeli lobby3, uses, in particular since the turning point of September 11, 2001, the United States and NATO as a tool for the destruction of Russia's historical allies in the Middle East, which leads to even greater animosity between Russians and Americans.
> 
> At the same time, the Zionist leaders are trying, through intermediaries, to negotiate with Russia so that it abandons its Syrian and Iranian allies. In July 2013, Prince Bandar, as a representative of Saudi Arabia (Israel's ally), met with Vladimir Putin during the Syrian crisis. During the talks, Bandar allegedly proposed an economic, oil and gas agreement to Vladimir Putin, in exchange for which he would have to let go of Iran, abandon President Assad and deliver Syria to terrorists4. At the time, I analyzed the fire lit a few months later in Ukraine as an American-Israeli response to the Russian refusal. Moreover, Israel was preparing to deliver weapons to Ukraine a month or two after the start of the civil war. Putin then warned the Jewish state.
> 
> 1 https://strategika.fr/2022/02/26/le...tan-russie-conference-audio-de-youssef-hindi/
> 2 http://www.geopolintel.fr/article970.html
> 3 John J. Mearsheimer and Stephen M. Walt, The pro-Israel lobby and American foreign policy, La Découverte, 2007.
> 4 Al Manar, “What was not revealed about the stormy Bandar-Putin encounter”, August 21, 2013.
> 5 Sputnik, “Putin warns Israel against arms deliveries to Kyiv”, 18 April 2015.
> 
> https://sapaudia.org/2022/03/07/entretien-avec-youssef-hindi-03-22/
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you define as backstabbing. It's not a secret that the agendas of Russia and the Resistance Axis in Syria aren't entirely identical, but they also have major objectives in common and furthermore there's a degree of interdependence stemming from the ground reality (for instance, Russia knows its air power and Russian-trained SAA ground forces alone will not suffice to maintain the status quo, and that there's no substitute for Iran and her allies in the infantry department).
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't qualify as betrayal, since Russia never gave assurances to Iran that it would join the Resistance against zionism. And this was clear to the Resistance from the beginning. Making sure the zionists won't target Russian assets in Syria is not an act of hostility towards the Resistance.
> 
> Furthermore, I'd take any assessment beginning with the claim that Russia is the de facto ruler of Syria with a grain of salt. Not to mention that even if it was the case, it would imply that Moscow has no issues with the extensive military presence of Iranian and allied forces all over liberated parts of Syria, including the Golan.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they won't take an openly firm stance. The whole idea is to leave a door open for Russia while maintaining pressure on her via the zionist, russophobic and NATO-backed Ukrainian regime, and instrumental the crisis they provoked (the western regimes' responsibility in bringing about this crisis was correctly pointed to by our Supreme Leader).
> 
> Isra"el"'s condition for reining in their NATO and Ukrainian vassals, is that Moscow severe its ties with Iran and President Bashar Al-Assad's government, and let takfiri and/or sectarianist terrorists take control of Syria. It's a sophisticated form of blackmail.
> 
> 
> 
> They will lose and their territory will be conquered by Russia anyway. I very much doubt that Russia is going to annex the entirety of Ukraine, let alone enslave its citizens.
> 
> But, the Ukrainian regime has mostly itself to blame for the destruction, given that it let itself be manipulated by NATO into continually provoking Russia and violating the 2014 Minsk Agreement. Russia showed patience and restraint for more than seven years before deciding to put a forceful end to these games.
> 
> 
> 
> As explained above, the background picture is even more complex than that. Interests and survival indeed, including from Russia's perspective, her own survival in the face of NATO's destructive designs.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not exactly what happened. Iran did not deal with the zionist regime, but with the Americans, who then resorted to Isra"el"i stocks of weapons in order to blur out their own role (remember the Reagan regime had failed to inform Congress as it should have, since it was a covert undertaking). Furthermore, the US never intended to help Iran: rather it was Iran which, after escalating massively in Lebanon, and in exchange for mediating the release of western hostages held there, forced the US to agree to token arms deliveries
> 
> Also, there's a significant difference between, on the one hand, pressuring your enemy to supply a few arms - which, as said were extremely limited in numbers, only because the military you inherited from the former western-aligned regime was almost entirely made of western weaponry and you didn't have the time to develop your own defence industries yet, and on the other hand, acting as a full-blown lackey to foreign powers and following their wishes even if it's to your own detriment, as the pro-western regime in Kiev has been doing.
> 
> Ukraine's alliance with the west is not a consequence of the war, and preceded it by many years. Russia was not asking for Ukraine to come into its exclusive fold, but would have been content if Kiev followed a neutral line similar to Austria during the Cold War.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd submit that there's no bigotry in the above analyses.
> 
> 
> 
> No contextual information available. It's possible that the two civilians were targeted intentionally, it's possible that those firing the shots were Russians indeed, but other potential explanations can't be excluded out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Civilians, especially children, women and elderly falling victim to conflicts is always horrible, no matter where such a thing takes place. This said, more evidence is needed to be able to solidly conclude that Russia targeted these civilians in a deliberate manner. A certain amount of collateral damage is unfortunately inevitable, especially in urban settings. What's important is that everything conceivable is done to avoid such damage.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see anyone laying on the ground after the blast. Not sure that lethal ammunition was used here.
> 
> 
> 
> A person seemingly shot in the knee / leg, we don't know by whom, why etc. Police violence on a normal day in the US looks worse than this, honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, those almost certainly aren't lethal munitions, since persons hit are standing up and start walking again.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia, while having faults of its own, is not remotely as oppressive as the zionist and American regimes. Which is why Islamic Iran is resisting the latter and entering certain partnerships with the former.
> 
> I understand many of our Indonesian friends are still marked by the radical anti-communism of the bipolar era, and by extension may tend to project antagonistic views on post-Soviet Russia as well, but times have changed and so has the geopolitical reality. Russia is no longer the Soviet Union, which used to be an illegitimate empire indeed; but this doesn't apply to its successor state, the Russian Federation. You're entitled to take issue with Moscow's policies, but it is not a state that needs regime change like the US or Isra"el".


From here I can understand your character. Sorry to say this, it looks like your fanaticism is no different from ISIS.

Your fanaticism/obsession has gone too far and it makes your mind and heart cloudy. Love fanaticism and obsession that is too excessive will make you always justify the mistakes of your masters, even though there is evidence that they are wrong.

Your writing is so long but the meaning is 'empty', but I will answer your writing simply.

This means that you are implying that the Iranian Jews are allies of the Zionists. Imam Khomeini said "Iran's enemies are not Jews but Zionists".

Zionists do not care and do not provide weapons to Ukraine https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mi...ses-repeated-ukrainian-requests-for-arms/amp/ .

As I've said before Putin only cares about his 'interests' i.e. his military base in Syria, that's why he turned down prince Bandar's offer (If Russia didn't have a military base they would never help Syria).

You say Russia/Putin doesn't want to be part of the 'resistance' (Iran Syria Hezbollah Yemen Palestine Iraq) then why do you still obsess, admire, and even become a mouthpiece or spokesman for Putin?.

Syria and Assad have become Putin's subordinates (slaves), look Syria/Assad will do whatever his lord says Putin is like sending Syrian troops to Ukraine. Putin also already has a protégé/agent, namely general Suheil al Hassan (who is always escorted by the Russian Spetsnaz) who will later become a 'puppet' and substitute for Assad.

See Georgia which is not a member of NATO in 2008 its territory of Abkhazia and South Ossetia was annexed by Russia/Putin, now Ukraine's territory is Crimea Luhansk and Donetsk annexed by the greed of Russia/Putin. Even if all the countries in the world join NATO they will never dare to attack Russia because Russia has the largest number of nuclear warheads in the world. So there is no reason to say that Ukraine was attacked by Russia because it wanted to join NATO. Putin Evil should imitate China.

"Russian point of view" you say, then why are you angry with Ukrainian point of view?

Yes Iran In defending against the Iraqi attack, receiving arms aid from the country it hates namely Israel, read this https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel%27s_role_in_the_Iran–Iraq_war 
This is no different from Ukraine, to 'survive' they received weapons assistance from the great US Devil.

Wow, your comments on the video show you have been blinded by your fanaticism/obsession with Putin. Maybe even if your child was shot by a Putin soldier you would say "No contextual information is available, or maybe a Putin soldier shot accidentally" poor child.

I actually respect or like some of your thoughts, but about Russia/Putin I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Mata Elang said:


> From here I can understand your character. Sorry to say this, it looks like your fanaticism is no different from ISIS.
> 
> Your fanaticism/obsession has gone too far and it makes your mind and heart cloudy. Love fanaticism and obsession that is too excessive will make you always justify the mistakes of your masters, even though there is evidence that they are wrong.
> 
> Your writing is so long but the meaning is 'empty', but I will answer your writing simply.



Quite the ad hominems dished out by way of an introduction. Oh well, I'll just concentrate on whatever content will actually be addressing my points, especially since comparing what I wrote to "I"SIS-like discourse is far from warranting a reply.



Mata Elang said:


> This means that you are implying that the Iranian Jews are allies of the Zionists. Imam Khomeini said "Iran's enemies are not Jews but Zionists".



I fail to see any connection between my comments and the belief that every Jewish Iranian is necessarily allied with or sympathetic towards the zionists - some are (especially among expatriates), make no mistake about it, but not all of course, and I've myself observed this often enough here. So the contention isn't justified.



Mata Elang said:


> Zionists do not care and do not provide weapons to Ukraine https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mi...ses-repeated-ukrainian-requests-for-arms/amp/ .



Zionists are bound to care about what's going on in Ukraine if alone for the facts that:

1) Ukraine proportionally has a large number of Jewish oligarchs susceptible to be recruited by the zionists or to support zionism. Note: I said susceptible, not guaranteed to. But still, it offers considerable windfall for Tel Aviv to exploit, and the Isra"el"i regime is definitely not known for passing on such opportunities.

2) Tel Aviv, while having significant ties with Moscow, is not happy at all about Russian help for the government of President Assad against terrorist forces, at least so long as President Assad refuses to abandon his Iranian(-led) allies and evict them from his country. There's no doubt about this. It follows that the zionists will use any adapted, indirect means at their disposal to try and pressure Russia into revising its stance on Syria and on Iran to the detriment of the Resistance. And Ukraine happens to be a perfect type of staging ground for such a stratagem.

That Isra"el" rejected Ukrainian demands for weapons doesn't mean they're indifferent to the events or uninterested in using the Ukrainian crisis to advance their interests. Just that they're involved in an elaborate and carefully calibrated game. Tel Aviv isn't going to support Kiev all too directly, because this would cause a strong reaction from Russia and undermine the zionist strategy, which consists in trying to push Moscow, without antagonizing it frontally, to completely part ways with the Resistance. Else, zionists would risk jeopardizing their relations with Russia, and they rightfully don't consider this would be in their interest, since they are deriving multiple benefits from their ties with Russia.

Moreover, Putin defined Isra"el"i arms sales to Ukraine as a red line in 2015 already. See:
https://www.timesofisrael.com/putin-warns-israel-not-to-sell-arms-to-ukraine/

Tel Aviv wouldn't want the Russians to counter by operating further rapprochement with to the Resistance, which is probably what Moscow would do if Isra"el" was to supply weaponry to Kiev.



Mata Elang said:


> As I've said before Putin only cares about his 'interests' i.e. his military base in Syria, that's why he turned down prince Bandar's offer (If Russia didn't have a military base they would never help Syria).



And how does it invalidate my arguments? I agree, Russia is acting in its own interests. And, these happen to align with the interests of Iran and the Resistance in Syria, to such an extent that the zionists are seriously irked by it.

Which is precisely why they're trying to raise the costs of this sort of a policy for Moscow and convince the Russians to review their position in the Levant. And they're going about it indirectly, pitting their NATO and Ukrainian assets against Russia until Moscow gives in, or so they hope.



Mata Elang said:


> You say Russia/Putin doesn't want to be part of the 'resistance' (Iran Syria Hezbollah Yemen Palestine Iraq) then why do you still obsess, admire, and even become a mouthpiece or spokesman for Putin?.



In Syria, both Russia and Iran need each other for the time being. Furthermore, Russia's not considered an enemy by Iran (although it's not a full fledged strategic ally either), but NATO does fall into the hostile category, so Iran has no immediate reason to pick sides with Kiev and its western patrons in the ongoing conflict. This is especially true if we view everything through the lens of national interests like you suggest we should.



Mata Elang said:


> Syria and Assad have become Putin's subordinates (slaves), look Syria/Assad will do whatever his lord says Putin is like sending Syrian troops to Ukraine. Putin also already has a protégé/agent, namely general Suheil al Hassan (who is always escorted by the Russian Spetsnaz) who will later become a 'puppet' and substitute for Assad.



You see, claims like these are massively propagated by the west and the zionists with the aim of obfuscating the rock solid alliance and close brotherly relationship thay exists between Syria and Iran. It's simple though, if the Russians thought they could safeguard their local interests without Iran, then what you're stating would have have taken place years ago already.

How often have mainstream media outlets tried to suggest Putin "is just about to ditch Iran" in Syria? Correct, countless times. It all proved to be nothing more than psy-ops. Sure, this reflects the actual goal pursued by the west and the zionists, hence the psy-ops. However, three key factors aren't lost on Moscow:

1) No matter how the number of SAA units Russia will train, no matter how many high-ranking protégés it can muster within the Syrian establishment, the Syrian state has been weakened and destructured to such an extent during the war that these Russian resources won't represent a viable substitute the Iranian role on the ground, especially when considering the relative strength of the enemy. And this is bound to remain so for the foreseeable future. So Russia will not be able to protect her interests against NATO- and zionist-backed - and thus extremely resourceful terrorists without substantial Iranian input.

2) Now more than ever, Moscow has understood perfectly well that western regimes cannot be trusted, that they've taken aim at Russia's very existence as a unified and capable nation-state, and that their assurances and promises aren't worth a penny. This applies to the west's and Isra"el"'s repeated proposals to Moscow, asking the Russians to evict Iran from Syria in exchange for guarantees that Russian interests will then be taken into account, and that anti-Russian, extremist terrorists won't be unleashed on Syria a second time around.

3) Russia also knows that Iran will fight with everything in her power to keep intact the geographical integrity of the Resistance Axis including Syria. In other terms, Moscow knows it will have to make an enemy of the Iranians and confront the Resistance kinetically, not just in Syria but across the region, if it ever tries to oust them by force. As if it didn't have enough on its hand with NATO already.



Mata Elang said:


> See Georgia which is not a member of NATO in 2008 its territory of Abkhazia and South Ossetia was annexed by Russia/Putin, now Ukraine's territory is Crimea Luhansk and Donetsk annexed by the greed of Russia/Putin. Even if all the countries in the world join NATO they will never dare to attack Russia because Russia has the largest number of nuclear warheads in the world. So there is no reason to say that Ukraine was attacked by Russia because it wanted to join NATO. Putin Evil should imitate China.



They don't dare to attack Iran either. In fact, they will wage direct full-scale war exclusively on battered, mostly disarmed nations unable to defend themselves, or on small ones deprived of the necessary critical mass and clout to put up a meaningful fight: Serbia-Montenegro / Yugoslavia in 2000, Iraq in 2003, Libya in 2011, etc.

When facing adversaries more formidable than that, they will resort to a host of hybrid instruments in an attempt to defeat and in effect destroy and dismantle them irreversibly - from sanctions to armed proxies, psy-ops, relentless propaganda, domestic fifth columns and "colored revolution" attempts, intelligence war and sabotage, you name it. They will play the long game as they say.

If you really doubt the west's hostile intentions towards Russia, which became evident even during the early post-Soviet period when NATO could not invoke the specter of supposed Russian expansionism as a pretext because Russia was at its most fragile and vulnerable point in modern history, then frankly any conclusion drawn will be biased.

Putin cannot merely imitate China, Russia isn't as heavyweight as China and is thus obliged to define more restrictive red lines. By the quoted logic, Iran shouldn't have intervened in Syria and Iraq either. However, such a decision would have represented a fatal mistake. You mustn't let the enemy encroach unhindered around your borders and alter the status quo in such a way as to put in charge your most rabid, aggressive enemies in every one of your neighboring states. At one point you'll have to cut the enemy's hands off, preferably when you have international law on your side too (as was the case of Iran and allies in Syria but, it is true, not of Russia this time around).



Mata Elang said:


> Yes Iran In defending against the Iraqi attack, receiving arms aid from the country it hates namely Israel, read this https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel%27s_role_in_the_Iran–Iraq_war
> This is no different from Ukraine, to 'survive' they received weapons assistance from the great US Devil.



My friend, I'm well aware of the history of the Iran-Iran war. And I can tell you that most of the content on that Wikipedia page is baseless and a revision of history. They're mentioning weapons Iran is not known for ever operating nor maintaining in its inventory.

I previously described what actually happened. And why we can't compare Iran during the Sacred Defence to present day Ukraine. To suggest otherwise would leave out too many key aspects pertaining to the two respective contexts. To break it down anew:

1) Iran didn't deal with Isra"el", but with the Americans. The latter transferred American-made but Isra"el"i-owned weapons to Iran because they had to cover their tracks, since the whole undertaking was kept hidden from Congress (an illegal action).

2) The US wasn't ready nor willing to supply any weapons to Iran. Iran coerced them into this by escalating in Lebanon, with pro-Iranian forces striking US Marine barracks, eliminating high ranking CIA officers and abducting scores of western journalists and other citizens, who might or might not have been spies too. Did Ukraine first have to hit NATO hard in order to convince them to supply a handful of overpriced weapons, and clandestinely at that?

3) Iran knew it was dealing with enemies, but was facing a dilemma due to the fact that its armed forces were inherited from an ousted, western-equipped former regime, and Iran didn't have the means yet to develop an indigenous defence industry. Otherwise no arms transfers would have taken place. Is Ukraine facing a similar dilemma?

4) Iran was fighting the west and the zionists even during and right after the Iran-Contra affair, in a variety of theaters, either directly or indirectly. Iran was and is a fully independent nation standing up to and challenging the world's foremost imperial power. Does this apply to the Ukrainian client state as well?

5) Iran could not have averted the war, since it had not provoked Iraq. Saddam was simply a short sighted, gullible and trigger happy leader. Ukraine however provoked Moscow for seven full years before Russia finally declared war on them. Kiev wouldn't have lost its identity, nor its wealth, nor its security, nor its sovereignty and independence if it chose to remain neutral between NATO and Russia. Yet the Ukrainians decided otherwise.

6) The weapons Iran obtained were few and far between. And Iran was no longer facing an existential threat at that moment in time (1986), in fact the bulk of the fighting was taking place on Iraqi soil. So these arms wasn't actually decisive for Iran's survival. Also, those in the Iranian establishment who pleaded for and conducted this marginal arms deal with the US were heavily criticized by the rest of the establishment. To this day they're considered practically as traitors by many inside the system.

7) Whatever scarce and inconsequential amounts of weapons it is that Iran received from the west, the Iraqis were supplied incomparably larger quantities from the same west. Does this apply to Russia vis a vis the Ukraine as well?

This shows that the two cases are distinct. I shared what I've learnt over the years in a sincere manner, now of course you're free to take it or to leave it, but then you'd be relying on distortions devised by sources which in fact are not exactly friends of Iran, if they aren't outright enemies that is.



Mata Elang said:


> Wow, your comments on the video show you have been blinded by your fanaticism/obsession with Putin. Maybe even if your child was shot by a Putin soldier you would say "No contextual information is available, or maybe a Putin soldier shot accidentally" poor child.



I mean no offense, but most of these videos weren't very serious, were they? If you consider someone who fires tear gas on protesters in a situation of war as the very ultimate incarnation of evil, then what this will tend to show, is that I'm hardly the one blinded by propaganda from either side.

As for the clip with the civilian car, remember the footage which emerged at the beginning of this war, where an APC overran a civilian automobile driven by a female Ukrainian? Of course the incident was immediately blamed on Russia by western online propagandists, before it turned out that it was actually a Ukrainian military vehicle, that the driver of the car luckily wasn't killed, and that the whole episode was caused by a mistake on the part of the APC crew... So obviously, there are good reasons not to take every claim from pro-Ukrainian users that one can find on the internet at face value, but to wait until there's solid confirmation, if at all.



Mata Elang said:


> I actually respect or like some of your thoughts, but about Russia/Putin I'm disappointed in you.



I don't see how siding with the NATO clients in Kiev would be the sounder approach from the perspective of the Resistance. I can understand if a friend of the Resistance will prefer to adopt a neutral stance on this war and be critical of both sides, for their own reasons, I can even understand if they align on the Ukrainian regime again for their own subjective reasons, but to opine that anyone who doesn't is not staying true to the ideological principles of the Resistance as well as to Iran's interests, in my eyes would imply that one has to be mistaken at a certain point in one's analysis.

Just for your information, the only camp in Iran whose members or backers are seen defending the Ukrainian regime is the liberal camp (reformists, moderates), i.e. the western-apologetic one which hardly believes in anti-imperial Resistance anymore. Which is opposed to Iran's intervention in Syria, which has a problem with Iran arming the Palestinians and Hezbollah. The revolutionaries however are not supporting Kiev, most tend to be neutral (granted, more than me probably), while some may have a preference for Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Knockingdoors

TheImmortal said:


> This is by far some boneheaded analysis. Almost looks like a US Republican Senator editorial article in the Jerusalem Post.
> 
> Jordan invading Syria? Are you even paying attention what’s happening in Jordan? The king is barely holding on to power, his parliament is against him. You think he will join a “buffer zone” operation that benefits mostly Israel?
> 
> Lebanese military clearing South Lebanon of HZ? Is this a joke? Hezbollah could decimate the Lebanese “army” without lifting a finger.
> 
> You been watching too much European propaganda over in Deutschland



Are you kidding me bro?

Have you first seen the state Syria is in currently it has been decapitated literally and several fiefdoms. Hack if Russia packs and leaves today the rebels themselves could roll him over who initially defeated them before the russian interventions and they don't have a functioning airforce in syria but I don't think there is any political incentive as his in good terms with Damascus hence the likelihood is basically zero but Jordan has great airforce with lethal BVR and well armed forces that is two folds above that of Ukraine both in conventional and air force armament.

The Lebanese armed forces is one of the worst in the world I give you that but despite that they are still a state actors and somewhat stronger then Hez but I could see hez creating problems for them mainly due to low moral in the Lebanese ranks and most of their armed forces are busy trying to leave the country due poverty and stuff like that. Egypt has signed a security pact with them paying their armed forces salary and what not hence I could envision Hez being able to hold off the Lebanese army while taking massive loses but won't be able to be defeated by the Lebanese army who will gain the upper hand without being able to gain full victory themselves either.

@SalarHaqq 

I am not whomever you assume I am. Just because you meet people with different takes doesn't mean all are the same. Should I label everyone in this thread who share same opinion as one person like you and the brother you replied to.. Ofcourse not

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> This is by far some boneheaded analysis. Almost looks like a US Republican Senator editorial article in the Jerusalem Post.
> 
> Jordan invading Syria? Are you even paying attention what’s happening in Jordan? The king is barely holding on to power, his parliament is against him. You think he will join a “buffer zone” operation that benefits mostly Israel?
> 
> Lebanese military clearing South Lebanon of HZ? Is this a joke? Hezbollah could decimate the Lebanese “army” without lifting a finger.
> 
> You been watching too much European propaganda over in Deutschland



User's likely not in Germany... Pay attention to certain give-aways, such as frequent use of laughter reaction as well as trademark narratives such as that Syria is a failed and divided state where Iran has supposedly been sidelined, that Iran in fact has no influence anywhere, or that even Bahrein or Jordan could take Tehran in a matter of minutes, that the reason they haven't is because they simply don't care about Iran etc. Same routine, and always present on the Iranian Chill Thread (in this case, just a couple of minutes after they set up the account).

Sounds familiar? Well, welcome yet another user account by Titanium100. I've counted five so far: the previously mentioned followed by Muhammad bin Tughlaq, Battlion25, Qutbuddin Aybak, and now Knockingdoors (spellings?). These redundant accounts at times would even conduct dialogues with each other. And a fresh account will often be opened when one or several of the previous ones come to be banned, as is currently the case with the Battlion25 and Qutbuddin Aybak handles if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Fish market in the Caspian city of "rasht" ..busy place in Noruze holidays

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

It seems almost certain that Azerbaijan is going to use the Ukraine crisis to launch another attack on Armenia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507806385618272269
> What a strange world we live in today...
> 
> Wahhabis and Zionists openly in love with one another.
> 
> These Scum will do anything to cling onto illegitimate power.


Yes,its sort of the national equivalent of notorious serial killers like Dennis Nilson and Jeffery Dahmer deciding to begin a relationship and move in together.
Superficially hilarious [in the most black humor kind of way],yet in reality its actually both quite sickening and deeply shameful. 
Still we can all use a good laugh in these troubled times.🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> It seems almost certain that Azerbaijan is going to use the Ukraine crisis to launch another attack on Armenia.



What’s funny is the Jewish Nazi in Ukraine is actively cheering on a country to invade the territorial integrity of another country while at the same time crying that a country (Russia) is invading his territorial integrity.

These Zionist Jewish are beyond stupid in some areas (cunning in others).



Sineva said:


> Yes,its sort of the national equivalent of notorious serial killers like Dennis Nilson and Jeffery Dahmer deciding to begin a relationship and move in together.
> Superficially hilarious [in the most black humor kind of way],yet in reality its actually both quite sickening and deeply shameful.
> Still we can all use a good laugh in these troubled times.🤣



The Book 1984 rings true here

“What do you mean? We have always been friends with the Arabs, we are cousins” - Jews

“I always was fond of Israel and they are my brother” - The Arabs 


All it tells you is illegitimate powers will make deals with Lucifer himself if it would keep them power

“God? What do you mean? We always worshipped the devil and accept him in our hearts” - Jews and Arabs in the future probably

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508113699751571458

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508090367853449216


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508079214414766098
They have donated more than 15,000+ anti tanks missiles to Ukraine. That’s more anti tank missiles than Russia even has tanks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508017066850373642
Ukraine soldiers shooting kneecaps of Russian POWs

Major war crime. Not being acknowledged by western media

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mata Elang

SalarHaqq said:


> Quite the ad hominems dished out by way of an introduction. Oh well, I'll just concentrate on whatever content will actually be addressing my points, especially since comparing what I wrote to "I"SIS-like discourse is far from warranting a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see any connection between my comments and the belief that every Jewish Iranian is necessarily allied with or sympathetic towards the zionists - some are (especially among expatriates), make no mistake about it, but not all of course, and I've myself observed this often enough here. So the contention isn't justified.
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are bound to care about what's going on in Ukraine if alone for the facts that:
> 
> 1) Ukraine proportionally has a large number of Jewish oligarchs susceptible to be recruited by the zionists or to support zionism. Note: I said susceptible, not guaranteed to. But still, it offers considerable windfall for Tel Aviv to exploit, and the Isra"el"i regime is definitely not known for passing on such opportunities.
> 
> 2) Tel Aviv, while having significant ties with Moscow, is not happy at all about Russian help for the government of President Assad against terrorist forces, at least so long as President Assad refuses to abandon his Iranian(-led) allies and evict them from his country. There's no doubt about this. It follows that the zionists will use any adapted, indirect means at their disposal to try and pressure Russia into revising its stance on Syria and on Iran to the detriment of the Resistance. And Ukraine happens to be a perfect type of staging ground for such a stratagem.
> 
> That Isra"el" rejected Ukrainian demands for weapons doesn't mean they're indifferent to the events or uninterested in using the Ukrainian crisis to advance their interests. Just that they're involved in an elaborate and carefully calibrated game. Tel Aviv isn't going to support Kiev all too directly, because this would cause a strong reaction from Russia and undermine the zionist strategy, which consists in trying to push Moscow, without antagonizing it frontally, to completely part ways with the Resistance. Else, zionists would risk jeopardizing their relations with Russia, and they rightfully don't consider this would be in their interest, since they are deriving multiple benefits from their ties with Russia.
> 
> Moreover, Putin defined Isra"el"i arms sales to Ukraine as a red line in 2015 already. See:
> https://www.timesofisrael.com/putin-warns-israel-not-to-sell-arms-to-ukraine/
> 
> Tel Aviv wouldn't want the Russians to counter by operating further rapprochement with to the Resistance, which is probably what Moscow would do if Isra"el" was to supply weaponry to Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> And how does it invalidate my arguments? I agree, Russia is acting in its own interests. And, these happen to align with the interests of Iran and the Resistance in Syria, to such an extent that the zionists are seriously irked by it.
> 
> Which is precisely why they're trying to raise the costs of this sort of a policy for Moscow and convince the Russians to review their position in the Levant. And they're going about it indirectly, pitting their NATO and Ukrainian assets against Russia until Moscow gives in, or so they hope.
> 
> 
> 
> In Syria, both Russia and Iran need each other for the time being. Furthermore, Russia's not considered an enemy by Iran (although it's not a full fledged strategic ally either), but NATO does fall into the hostile category, so Iran has no immediate reason to pick sides with Kiev and its western patrons in the ongoing conflict. This is especially true if we view everything through the lens of national interests like you suggest we should.
> 
> 
> 
> You see, claims like these are massively propagated by the west and the zionists with the aim of obfuscating the rock solid alliance and close brotherly relationship thay exists between Syria and Iran. It's simple though, if the Russians thought they could safeguard their local interests without Iran, then what you're stating would have have taken place years ago already.
> 
> How often have mainstream media outlets tried to suggest Putin "is just about to ditch Iran" in Syria? Correct, countless times. It all proved to be nothing more than psy-ops. Sure, this reflects the actual goal pursued by the west and the zionists, hence the psy-ops. However, three key factors aren't lost on Moscow:
> 
> 1) No matter how the number of SAA units Russia will train, no matter how many high-ranking protégés it can muster within the Syrian establishment, the Syrian state has been weakened and destructured to such an extent during the war that these Russian resources won't represent a viable substitute the Iranian role on the ground, especially when considering the relative strength of the enemy. And this is bound to remain so for the foreseeable future. So Russia will not be able to protect her interests against NATO- and zionist-backed - and thus extremely resourceful terrorists without substantial Iranian input.
> 
> 2) Now more than ever, Moscow has understood perfectly well that western regimes cannot be trusted, that they've taken aim at Russia's very existence as a unified and capable nation-state, and that their assurances and promises aren't worth a penny. This applies to the west's and Isra"el"'s repeated proposals to Moscow, asking the Russians to evict Iran from Syria in exchange for guarantees that Russian interests will then be taken into account, and that anti-Russian, extremist terrorists won't be unleashed on Syria a second time around.
> 
> 3) Russia also knows that Iran will fight with everything in her power to keep intact the geographical integrity of the Resistance Axis including Syria. In other terms, Moscow knows it will have to make an enemy of the Iranians and confront the Resistance kinetically, not just in Syria but across the region, if it ever tries to oust them by force. As if it didn't have enough on its hand with NATO already.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't dare to attack Iran either. In fact, they will wage direct full-scale war exclusively on battered, mostly disarmed nations unable to defend themselves, or on small ones deprived of the necessary critical mass and clout to put up a meaningful fight: Serbia-Montenegro / Yugoslavia in 2000, Iraq in 2003, Libya in 2011, etc.
> 
> When facing adversaries more formidable than that, they will resort to a host of hybrid instruments in an attempt to defeat and in effect destroy and dismantle them irreversibly - from sanctions to armed proxies, psy-ops, relentless propaganda, domestic fifth columns and "colored revolution" attempts, intelligence war and sabotage, you name it. They will play the long game as they say.
> 
> If you really doubt the west's hostile intentions towards Russia, which became evident even during the early post-Soviet period when NATO could not invoke the specter of supposed Russian expansionism as a pretext because Russia was at its most fragile and vulnerable point in modern history, then frankly any conclusion drawn will be biased.
> 
> Putin cannot merely imitate China, Russia isn't as heavyweight as China and is thus obliged to define more restrictive red lines. By the quoted logic, Iran shouldn't have intervened in Syria and Iraq either. However, such a decision would have represented a fatal mistake. You mustn't let the enemy encroach unhindered around your borders and alter the status quo in such a way as to put in charge your most rabid, aggressive enemies in every one of your neighboring states. At one point you'll have to cut the enemy's hands off, preferably when you have international law on your side too (as was the case of Iran and allies in Syria but, it is true, not of Russia this time around).
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, I'm well aware of the history of the Iran-Iran war. And I can tell you that most of the content on that Wikipedia page is baseless and a revision of history. They're mentioning weapons Iran is not known for ever operating nor maintaining in its inventory.
> 
> I previously described what actually happened. And why we can't compare Iran during the Sacred Defence to present day Ukraine. To suggest otherwise would leave out too many key aspects pertaining to the two respective contexts. To break it down anew:
> 
> 1) Iran didn't deal with Isra"el", but with the Americans. The latter transferred American-made but Isra"el"i-owned weapons to Iran because they had to cover their tracks, since the whole undertaking was kept hidden from Congress (an illegal action).
> 
> 2) The US wasn't ready nor willing to supply any weapons to Iran. Iran coerced them into this by escalating in Lebanon, with pro-Iranian forces striking US Marine barracks, eliminating high ranking CIA officers and abducting scores of western journalists and other citizens, who might or might not have been spies too. Did Ukraine first have to hit NATO hard in order to convince them to supply a handful of overpriced weapons, and clandestinely at that?
> 
> 3) Iran knew it was dealing with enemies, but was facing a dilemma due to the fact that its armed forces were inherited from an ousted, western-equipped former regime, and Iran didn't have the means yet to develop an indigenous defence industry. Otherwise no arms transfers would have taken place. Is Ukraine facing a similar dilemma?
> 
> 4) Iran was fighting the west and the zionists even during and right after the Iran-Contra affair, in a variety of theaters, either directly or indirectly. Iran was and is a fully independent nation standing up to and challenging the world's foremost imperial power. Does this apply to the Ukrainian client state as well?
> 
> 5) Iran could not have averted the war, since it had not provoked Iraq. Saddam was simply a short sighted, gullible and trigger happy leader. Ukraine however provoked Moscow for seven full years before Russia finally declared war on them. Kiev wouldn't have lost its identity, nor its wealth, nor its security, nor its sovereignty and independence if it chose to remain neutral between NATO and Russia. Yet the Ukrainians decided otherwise.
> 
> 6) The weapons Iran obtained were few and far between. And Iran was no longer facing an existential threat at that moment in time (1986), in fact the bulk of the fighting was taking place on Iraqi soil. So these arms wasn't actually decisive for Iran's survival. Also, those in the Iranian establishment who pleaded for and conducted this marginal arms deal with the US were heavily criticized by the rest of the establishment. To this day they're considered practically as traitors by many inside the system.
> 
> 7) Whatever scarce and inconsequential amounts of weapons it is that Iran received from the west, the Iraqis were supplied incomparably larger quantities from the same west. Does this apply to Russia vis a vis the Ukraine as well?
> 
> This shows that the two cases are distinct. I shared what I've learnt over the years in a sincere manner, now of course you're free to take it or to leave it, but then you'd be relying on distortions devised by sources which in fact are not exactly friends of Iran, if they aren't outright enemies that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean no offense, but most of these videos weren't very serious, were they? If you consider someone who fires tear gas on protesters in a situation of war as the very ultimate incarnation of evil, then what this will tend to show, is that I'm hardly the one blinded by propaganda from either side.
> 
> As for the clip with the civilian car, remember the footage which emerged at the beginning of this war, where an APC overran a civilian automobile driven by a female Ukrainian? Of course the incident was immediately blamed on Russia by western online propagandists, before it turned out that it was actually a Ukrainian military vehicle, that the driver of the car luckily wasn't killed, and that the whole episode was caused by a mistake on the part of the APC crew... So obviously, there are good reasons not to take every claim from pro-Ukrainian users that one can find on the internet at face value, but to wait until there's solid confirmation, if at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how siding with the NATO clients in Kiev would be the sounder approach from the perspective of the Resistance. I can understand if a friend of the Resistance will prefer to adopt a neutral stance on this war and be critical of both sides, for their own reasons, I can even understand if they align on the Ukrainian regime again for their own subjective reasons, but to opine that anyone who doesn't is not staying true to the ideological principles of the Resistance as well as to Iran's interests, in my eyes would imply that one has to be mistaken at a certain point in one's analysis.
> 
> Just for your information, the only camp in Iran whose members or backers are seen defending the Ukrainian regime is the liberal camp (reformists, moderates), i.e. the western-apologetic one which hardly believes in anti-imperial Resistance anymore. Which is opposed to Iran's intervention in Syria, which has a problem with Iran arming the Palestinians and Hezbollah. The revolutionaries however are not supporting Kiev, most tend to be neutral (granted, more than me probably), while some may have a preference for Russia.


More than 90% of your writing is just your opinion that is forced and sounds messy. You don't seem honest with yourself. You try to avoid facts with your writings that even contradict each other. Your thinking is like ISIS which has been brainwashed, they even bombed mosques, killing fellow Muslims without feeling guilty or pity (Same as you and some other members who don't care about the Ukrainian people who were massacred by your lord Putin). 

I want to ask you a question (and maybe other members too), I want you to answer it honestly and simply.

- Are you neutral on the Ukraine vs Russia war? 

- Are you Khomeinism or Putinism? 

- Are you insulting Rahbar's neutrality towards the Ukrainian-Russian war? 

- Do you think you are fair or smart by only seeing or believing Russian/Putin propaganda news and not looking at the Ukrainian side of the news? 

- What is your religion? If you are Muslim, did Prophet Muhammad SAW ever order to kill civilians, women, children and those of different religions? 

- Which country were you born in? If your independent country chooses to join NATO and then Russia attacks your country, massacres your people, bombs your children, wife, parents, seizes your territory and then your country becomes a puppet of Russia/Putin, would you still 'don't care' and will allow it?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Mata Elang said:


> More than 90% of your writing is just your opinion that is forced and sounds messy.



Well, it may sound "messy" to you, but I've yet to see you make a decisive counter-point.



Mata Elang said:


> You don't seem honest with yourself.



Just a subjective impression stemming from subjective perception of Russian policy.



Mata Elang said:


> You try to avoid facts with your writings that even contradict each other.



And yet, what I did was to address your comments paragraph for paragraph, in addition to actually setting some historic facts on the Iran-Iraq war straight which you appeared to have been misinformed on by western sources. As for self-contradiction, I will disagree.



Mata Elang said:


> Your thinking is like ISIS which has been brainwashed, they even bombed mosques, killing fellow Muslims without feeling guilty or pity (Same as you and some other members who don't care about the Ukrainian people who were massacred by your lord Putin).



I can't take this kind of ad hominem input very seriously in this discussion. Issuing outlandish accusations with no connection to what I actually wrote, likening proper fact-based analysis with "I"SIS behaviour... Implicitly equating Russia with Daesh. Come on please, in order to convince you'll need better arguments than that.



Mata Elang said:


> I want to ask you a question (and maybe other members too), I want you to answer it honestly and simply.
> 
> - Are you neutral on the Ukraine vs Russia war?



No. How about you?



Mata Elang said:


> - Are you Khomeinism or Putinism?
> 
> - Are you insulting Rahbar's neutrality towards the Ukrainian-Russian war?



May I remind you that you truncated Rahbar's quote to remove the part where he blasted the US as the actual source behind the conflict. And while he advocated peace, he did not call out Russia but the American regime as the responsible party. So I'd like to know what's insulting about debunking US-orchestrated propaganda relative to this war. Following the logic of Rahbar's words, doing so should contribute to neutralizing the very source of tensions in Ukraine, should it not?

And I must also remind you once again that those in Iran who are siding with Ukraine, are the same reformists who constitute the most skeptical and critical elements towards Rahbar. This right here is a fact, but sadly you seem not to be acknowledging it, nor to be explaining how it fits with your position.



Mata Elang said:


> - Do you think you are fair or smart by only seeing or believing Russian/Putin propaganda news and not looking at the Ukrainian side of the news?



Those videos you shared, and which I commented one by one, were from the pro-Ukrainian side. And for God's sake, they included scenes of tear gas or some other non-lethal rounds being fired towards protesters, and this being then disingenuously portrayed as some sort of a terrible crime! I mean, had you carefully watched these particular ones before sharing them?

Yes, two of them were showing real civilian casualties, and my first reaction was to deplore the tragedy. However, as I explained you need more than just pictures of killed civilians to prove there's been a war crime. Otherwise, you might as well endorse terrorist propaganda during the Syrian war, where plenty of such tragic cases were shown and presented as proof that the Syrian government and its allies have a policy of systematically and deliberately wiping out civilian populations, when in fact, these civilians could as well have fallen simply because they had the bad luck of being located too close to terrorist elements when a strike took place whose intention it was to hit terrorists, not civilians.



Mata Elang said:


> - What is your religion? If you are Muslim, did Prophet Muhammad SAW ever order to kill civilians, women, children and those of different religions?



Please go ahead and show us the evidence that these were the actual targets of Russian strikes. You understand that civilians were killed in the Iran-Iraq war on both sides, during the Syrian was as well, and so on. Because zero civilian casualties unfortunately is practically impossible to achieve in a conflict of this scale, especially in urban settings.

What makes you a criminal is not just the civilian losses per se, you become a criminal if you are targeting civilians directly, with the aim of killing them, or if you are completely negligent and don't care about their presence in the vicinity of military targets you hit. So since you are of the belief Russia killed them on purpose and that it was not a case of undesired collateral damage, please share with us your evidence to this effect. I would genuinely like to see it.



Mata Elang said:


> - Which country were you born in? If your independent country chooses to join NATO and then Russia attacks your country, massacres your people, bombs your children, wife, parents, seizes your territory and then your country becomes a puppet of Russia/Putin, would you still 'don't care' and will allow it?



Kindly don't alter my words. Nowhere did I claim I don't care, I asked for undeniable evidence of large scale massacres of civilians at the hands of Russian armed forces, because I have not seen such, even when consulting Ukrainian sources. What I have seen though, are several fraudulent allegations that were definitely shown to be wrong - like that Ukrainian APC crushing a car, with the APC being falsely passed off as Russian. So I'm waiting for and am open to any solid evidence. Why should I not be entitled to skepticism so long as there's no definitive evidence, but mostly hearsay and claims by NATO and their supporters, which in the past were proven to be baseless in so many cases?

This aside, if my independent country chose to join NATO or anything along those lines, it would mean that it sold out its independence, and I would staunchly oppose such a move. Especially knowing NATO's sinister designs for my country. If this led to war, then I'd not just denounce the aggressor, but I'd also be clear about the fact that a traitor sell out government in my own country unnecessarily brought this upon us. Thank God that's something the Islamic Republic will never do as long as liberals are kept away from key institutions such as Leadership, IRGC etc.

By the way, what's your stance on the mass killings of communists, socialists, purported communists and socialists as well as their sympathizers after the 1965 coup in Indonesia, where up to 1,5 millions civilians, including women, young girls and boys, elderly were massacred extra-judicially by the military, as well as by mobs which at times were deploying near "I"SIS-level violence, with American, European and even Isra"el"i help? Just curious to know.


----------



## Blue In Green

Every once in a while PDF reminds me of just how stupid some people can be.....

It's been a while since I've responded to another user like that lol. God I hated sectarian threads.


----------



## Dariush the Great

IRGC present in the Arab world with a huge Persian Gulf poster. 

@ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508176274908454915

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508176274908454915



Chickens coming home to roost?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508198723339362305
Seems the Kurds are having a tough time in Iraq lately 



Blue In Green said:


> Chickens coming home to roost?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508147714315493383
Seems kind of sketchy, you are two armed Arab Israelis and you decide to stage a terrorist attack on a road?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508198723339362305
> Seems the Kurds are having a tough time in Iraq lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508147714315493383
> Seems kind of sketchy, you are two armed Arab Israelis and you decide to stage a terrorist attack on a road?


It's strange but it's an attack that resulted in deaths.

I hope they learned something there from that quadcopter attack. Small sized mountain warehouses in Kermanshah province, with an extending runway is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mata Elang

SalarHaqq said:


> Well, it may sound "messy" to you, but I've yet to see you make a decisive counter-point.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a subjective impression stemming from subjective perception of Russian policy.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, what I did was to address your comments paragraph for paragraph, in addition to actually setting some historic facts on the Iran-Iraq war straight which you appeared to have been misinformed on by western sources. As for self-contradiction, I will disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take this kind of ad hominem input very seriously in this discussion. Issuing outlandish accusations with no connection to what I actually wrote, likening proper fact-based analysis with "I"SIS behaviour... Implicitly equating Russia with Daesh. Come on please, in order to convince you'll need better arguments than that.
> 
> 
> 
> No. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> May I remind you that you truncated Rahbar's quote to remove the part where he blasted the US as the actual source behind the conflict. And while he advocated peace, he did not call out Russia but the American regime as the responsible party. So I'd like to know what's insulting about debunking US-orchestrated propaganda relative to this war. Following the logic of Rahbar's words, doing so should contribute to neutralizing the very source of tensions in Ukraine, should it not?
> 
> And I must also remind you once again that those in Iran who are siding with Ukraine, are the same reformists who constitute the most skeptical and critical elements towards Rahbar. This right here is a fact, but sadly you seem not to be acknowledging it, nor to be explaining how it fits with your position.
> 
> 
> 
> Those videos you shared, and which I commented one by one, were from the pro-Ukrainian side. And for God's sake, they included scenes of tear gas or some other non-lethal rounds being fired towards protesters, and this being then disingenuously portrayed as some sort of a terrible crime! I mean, had you carefully watched these particular ones before sharing them?
> 
> Yes, two of them were showing real civilian casualties, and my first reaction was to deplore the tragedy. However, as I explained you need more than just pictures of killed civilians to prove there's been a war crime. Otherwise, you might as well endorse terrorist propaganda during the Syrian war, where plenty of such tragic cases were shown and presented as proof that the Syrian government and its allies have a policy of systematically and deliberately wiping out civilian populations, when in fact, these civilians could as well have fallen simply because they had the bad luck of being located too close to terrorist elements when a strike took place whose intention it was to hit terrorists, not civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> Please go ahead and show us the evidence that these were the actual targets of Russian strikes. You understand that civilians were killed in the Iran-Iraq war on both sides, during the Syrian was as well, and so on. Because zero civilian casualties unfortunately is practically impossible to achieve in a conflict of this scale, especially in urban settings.
> 
> What makes you a criminal is not just the civilian losses per se, you become a criminal if you are targeting civilians directly, with the aim of killing them, or if you are completely negligent and don't care about their presence in the vicinity of military targets you hit. So since you are of the belief Russia killed them on purpose and that it was not a case of undesired collateral damage, please share with us your evidence to this effect. I would genuinely like to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly don't alter my words. Nowhere did I claim I don't care, I asked for undeniable evidence of large scale massacres of civilians at the hands of Russian armed forces, because I have not seen such, even when consulting Ukrainian sources. What I have seen though, are several fraudulent allegations that were definitely shown to be wrong - like that Ukrainian APC crushing a car, with the APC being falsely passed off as Russian. So I'm waiting for and am open to any solid evidence. Why should I not be entitled to skepticism so long as there's no definitive evidence, but mostly hearsay and claims by NATO and their supporters, which in the past were proven to be baseless in so many cases?
> 
> This aside, if my independent country chose to join NATO or anything along those lines, it would mean that it sold out its independence, and I would staunchly oppose such a move. Especially knowing NATO's sinister designs for my country. If this led to war, then I'd not just denounce the aggressor, but I'd also be clear about the fact that a traitor sell out government in my own country unnecessarily brought this upon us. Thank God that's something the Islamic Republic will never do as long as liberals are kept away from key institutions such as Leadership, IRGC etc.
> 
> By the way, what's your stance on the mass killings of communists, socialists, purported communists and socialists as well as their sympathizers after the 1965 coup in Indonesia, where up to 1,5 millions civilians, including women, young girls and boys, elderly were massacred extra-judicially by the military, as well as by mobs which at times were deploying near "I"SIS-level violence, with American, European and even Isra"el"i help? Just curious to know.


As I've guessed you don't have enough courage to honestly answer my question. You only answered question #1 firmly, while some of the other questions you did not dare to answer and some of your answers were vague, unclear and impressed to avoid questions with answers that were too far from the point of the question. 

I give you another chance to answer my question with a clear yes/no or are you afraid to answer it with a clear yes/no? just say it honestly and in writing, I'm not forcing you if you don't dare. 

- Are you neutral on the Ukraine vs Russia war? (You have answered firmly, NO / not neutral)

- Are you Khomeinism or Putinism? (Just answer this is Khomeinism or Putinism, don't avoid it by mixing other answers)

- Are you insulting Rahbar's neutrality towards the Ukrainian-Russian war? (Yes No)

- Do you think you are fair or smart by only seeing or believing Russian/Putin propaganda news and not looking at the Ukrainian side of the news? (do you think it's fair/not)

- What is your religion? If you are Muslim, did Prophet Muhammad SAW ever order to kill civilians, women, children and those of different religions? (Has the prophet ever ordered something like that, yes/no)

- Which country were you born in? If your independent country chooses to join NATO and then Russia attacks your country, massacres your people, bombs your children, wife, parents, seizes your territory and then your country becomes a puppet of Russia/Putin, would you still 'don't care ' and will allow it? (Do you not care or care). 

Please answer everything clearly! 
Below I will respond to some of your 'cold-blooded' statements. 






So the video above about barbaric Russian soldiers shooting a car containing this grandparents pair you think is just a "tragedy" not a 'war crime'?! poor grandparents.

You don't even seem to have watched the full video below:






try to start looking at 7.15 minutes where many Ukrainian civilian bodies have been shot by Putin's soldiers. 

Will you 'REPENT' (stop lick*ng Putin) if I give you some video evidence of Putin's army savagery?! (I hope you are not lying, because you are not neutral and you have been brainwashed by your lord Putin). 

See all the videos below, watch until the end.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505584595626086406

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499002693985128450

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498548810859098112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503805848644210702
https://twitter.com/IvanCNN/status/1507460421975887874?t=9JsVthVYS9GglckCkBDiaw&s=19

https://twitter.com/ALPOT/status/1500512735666348032?t=czjsV5gtm8xgxKratSUBxg&s=19

https://youtu.be/Mb3_R__r7Go

https://youtu.be/rHxW7vO04mM

https://youtu.be/riF1szCa6Ho

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indos

SalarHaqq said:


> By the way, what's your stance on the mass killings of communists, socialists, purported communists and socialists as well as their sympathizers after the 1965 coup in Indonesia, where up to 1,5 millions civilians, including women, young girls and boys, elderly were massacred extra-judicially by the military, as well as by mobs which at times were deploying near "I"SIS-level violence, with American, European and even Isra"el"i help? Just curious to know.



Hei, dont add anything if you dont have credible source on it, where you get the women, young girls, and boys are killed during 1965 communist massacre in Indonesia ?

Indonesian Muslim stance is clear which is we condemn 1965 purge on Communist follower and sympatizer, that is something which is against what Islam teaches to us.

That period is crucial, Soekarno wanted to weaponize 1 million Communist to help him in his campaign to invade Malaysia where we have to fight coalition of Commonwealth countries ( British, Australia, Malaysia, Singapore, New Zealand). Our military wanted to make coup to avoid possible civil war between Army (controlled by right wing anti Communist Generals) vs 1 million Communist with weapon and military training, but Communist sniffed the plan and killed almost all the planners, but Armed Force General is AlhamduliLLAH escape, Abdul Haris Nasution, but sadly his little girl is killed by Communist.

Ade Irma Nasution is killed by Communist, that is fact, the little one







Some of the Communist killers have open their mouth and confessed, no such thing like killing women and kids LOL. That is not like war when you can shell and bombed civilian in densely populated Syrian residential region. It is targeted killing since it is not that difficult to find the name of Communist members in Indonesia because the Communist Party have been closed and all of the data have been captured by Army. 

Communist have also been in our Armed Force, but Right wings Generals made a quick respond to banished the Communist Party and the left wing power in our Armed Force. Military respond by Kostrad (Airborne Army unit) Commander at that time, General Soeharto, who was helped by Army Special Force, Kopassus, and also Siliwangi troops who has huge experience in combating rebel in West Java (DI/TII).

The number 1.5 million is just Western people assumption despite the killing did exist. They like to exagerate any negative thing in Indonesia, including the number of Chinese Indonesian killed during 1998 riot, where the numbers are much much lower than that. The independent fact finding for that 1998 riot is chaired by Marzuki Darusman, respected Indonesian world wide who also become UN fact finding Chairman on Myanmar. Most of the victims are native Indonesians who are trapped in Malls where rioters burn the mall.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


> Look who's been back in Ukraine lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're unfamiliar with this France-based zionist agitator, here's a partial overview of his past activities:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13290937
> 
> @WudangMaster


I should not be surprised that this hemorrhoid has popped up in Ukraine. 
One can only hope and pray for an Iskander "accidentally" making its way to him...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

EXCLUSIVE Iran struck Iraq target over gas talks involving Israel - officials


A nascent plan for Iraq's Kurdistan region to supply gas to Turkey and Europe - with Israeli help - is part of what angered Iran into striking the Kurdish capital Erbil with ballistic missiles this month, Iraqi and Turkish officials say.




www.reuters.com





What do you guys think?


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> EXCLUSIVE Iran struck Iraq target over gas talks involving Israel - officials
> 
> 
> A nascent plan for Iraq's Kurdistan region to supply gas to Turkey and Europe - with Israeli help - is part of what angered Iran into striking the Kurdish capital Erbil with ballistic missiles this month, Iraqi and Turkish officials say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


US/Israeli propaganda


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508488898133078030


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> EXCLUSIVE Iran struck Iraq target over gas talks involving Israel - officials
> 
> 
> A nascent plan for Iraq's Kurdistan region to supply gas to Turkey and Europe - with Israeli help - is part of what angered Iran into striking the Kurdish capital Erbil with ballistic missiles this month, Iraqi and Turkish officials say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Doesn’t make much sense. Iran barely has enough excess gas to send to other countries. Most of its Nat gas is consumed by itself by local population. It needs lots of investment to become a natural gas supergiant exporter especially in LNG 

So attacking Erbil with 12 (I repeat 12) missiles for something so economically petty at this point, is a bit illogical.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Mata Elang said:


> As I've guessed you don't have enough courage to honestly answer my question. You only answered question #1 firmly, while some of the other questions you did not dare to answer and some of your answers were vague, unclear and impressed to avoid questions with answers that were too far from the point of the question.



More ad hominems. What ad hominems do, is to suggest that the person resorting to them has no substantial arguments to counter with.



Mata Elang said:


> Please answer everything clearly!



My answers were clear. Perhaps you should read them again.



Mata Elang said:


> Below I will respond to some of your 'cold-blooded' statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the video above about barbaric Russian soldiers shooting a car containing this grandparents pair you think is just a "tragedy" not a 'war crime'?! poor grandparents.



You dodged the challenge: before drawing conclusions, please prove to us that the shooters were Russians. Please provide irrefutable evidence that they fired with the intention of killing civilians. Oh I see, you don't have any evidence, which is why you must resort to shallow rhetoric.

You just seem to assume every allegation from NATO apologists against Russia has to be truthful. Which is, in fact, a misleading way of looking at things, because earlier accusations of the same kind were proven to be either uncertain or outright false.

Here's an example: the footage of the APC which crushed a civilian car in Kiev. Immediately presented as a "Russian war crime" by anti-Russian media, including major western newspapers such as the UK's Daily Mail: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10553849/Russian-tank-DELIBERATELY-crushes-car-driving-opposite-road-Ukraine-elderly-driver.html

But as indications to the contrary started to emerge, they went into damage control mode. With USA Today, for instance, calling into question that the APC was actually Russian: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2022/02/28/fact-check-video-russian-tank-hitting-car-kyiv-lacks-context/6953727001/

So either you can show us hard evidence that the elderly couple was murdered by Russian troops, and that their killers had full knowledge that these were but harmless civilians, or you're wasting your time.



Mata Elang said:


> You don't even seem to have watched the full video below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to start looking at 7.15 minutes where many Ukrainian civilian bodies have been shot by Putin's soldiers.



Video doesn't play.



Mata Elang said:


> Will you 'REPENT' (stop lick*ng Putin) if I give you some video evidence of Putin's army savagery?! (I hope you are not lying, because you are not neutral and you have been brainwashed by your lord Putin).
> 
> See all the videos below, watch until the end.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505584595626086406
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499002693985128450
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498548810859098112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503805848644210702
> https://twitter.com/IvanCNN/status/1507460421975887874?t=9JsVthVYS9GglckCkBDiaw&s=19
> 
> https://twitter.com/ALPOT/status/1500512735666348032?t=czjsV5gtm8xgxKratSUBxg&s=19
> 
> https://youtu.be/Mb3_R__r7Go
> 
> https://youtu.be/rHxW7vO04mM
> 
> https://youtu.be/riF1szCa6Ho



Do you get the fundamental difference between collateral, unintended damage caused to civilians in urban fighting on the one hand, which is not a war crime, and deliberate targeting of non-combatants on the other?

Three of these videos won't play, but I watched all others: not a single one contains evidence of deliberate and conscious attacks on civilians. Victims shown may have taken damage hit collaterally, with Russian forces firing at known Ukrainian military positions, or what they had reason to believe were Ukrainian military positions, and civilians whose presence in the vicinity was not known to the Russians also getting hit in the process. Some of these videos are just showing explosions, and it isn't even clear what exactly was struck.

In the last one, taken from a CNN report, the mother of the injured girl states that when they saw Russian soldiers, they made a sudden u-turn and drove away, and that this was when the Russians opened fire on their car. She adds that they then stopped the car, stepped out of it, and heard the Russian troops shout something at them. Now if these troops were intending to randomly kill some Ukrainian civilians, why did they not fire at this family after they halted and left their car, and were standing on the road? Why was the Ukrainian family left alone at that point? This suggests that the reason soldiers directed shots at the car in the first place, was because of the panicked turnaround it had operated, which in turn caused the soldiers to get suspicious of the vehicle and open fire. On an average day in America, let alone in a situation of war, US security forces and police will kill for less than that.

The fact that Ukrainian militias have not just been taking position in densely populated areas, but have at times prevented residents from leaving as per reports (especially in locations populated by the Russian-speaking minority), and have positioned troops and weaponry inside civilian buildings from where they didn't hesitate to take aim at Russian forces, certainly doesn't help to keep non-combatant losses low. There are strong indications and evidence to this effect, some of which was posted in this thread, look it up.

Now if you can't make sense of this, or are somehow too insensitive to acknowledge it, reposting the same material and rehashing the same allegations aren't going to make your contention any more credible.

Hard evidence is something like the leaked sequence recorded by Australian troops, where they can be seen executing unarmed Afghan civilians. That is an example of irrefutable proof of a war crime; as opposed to the type of material published by supporters of the Ukrainian regime and NATO. Your contention is no different from the accusations leveled against Syria by apologists of the terrorist insurgents. They showed many more images of dead women and children, and claimed these had all been deliberately massacred by government forces.

By the way, the first document you posted is accompanied by the following text:
"80% of Russians support the war in Ukraine. The Russian people are cruel, aggressive and unable to think rationally."

Gutter level racism. Tells us something about the kind of mindset one may find within the pro-Ukrainian camp.

Last but not least, it is reported that between the signing of the 2014 Minsk Agreement and the start of this war, some 14.000 citizens, essentially Russian-speakers, were massacred in the Donbas as a consequence of random shelling by Ukrainian (para)military units. Aren't these Russian-speakers deserving of our compassion too? Will you be objective enough and measure the Ukrainian regime by the same yardstick you apply to Russia, and will you therefore announce that the Ukrainian regime is evil, in keeping with your previous terminology?

By the way, you didn't clarify your stance on the 1965 wanton massacres of civilians in Indonesia.

- - - - -



Indos said:


> Hei, dont add anything if you dont have credible source on it, where you get the women, young girls, and boys are killed during 1965 communist massacre in Indonesia ?



My question was directed at user Mata Elang, because they were invoking moral considerations in order to condemn Russia, and so it'd be interesting to see whether they'll apply the same standards to the events which took place in Indonesia.

But since you quoted me, here are three publications that make mention of violence against women in the course of these events:

* Tarzie Vittachi, The Fall of Sukarno, 1967, Andre Deutsch Ltd.

* Vincent Bevins, The Jakarta Method: Washington's Anticommunist Crusade and the Mass Murder Program that Shaped Our World, 2020, PublicAffairs.

* "Sexual slander of Gerwani revealed; the story of Atikah - Jamilah and Jemilah", https://www.tribunal1965.org/sexual...aled-the-story-of-atikah-jamilah-and-jemilah/ 

The first book describes how in the early stages of the operation on Bali, 50.000 civilians including women and children were massacred right away, sometimes while fleeing their homes. As as a result, the population in several Balinese villages is said to have halved.

In the second one, pp. 215-216 it is indicated that "detainees were sometimes forced to watch or listen to the torture of others, including relatives such as spouses or children. Both men and women were subjected to sexual violence while in detention, including rape and electric shocks to the genitals."

Moreover, multiple publications describe extensive repression against members of the Gerwani women's association. The third source cited above explains that "after 1965, most of the Gerwani members were killed, arrested, or imprisoned without trial for years. Gerwani members were frequently raped and then beaten to death or executed together with their entire families."



Indos said:


> The number 1.5 million is just Western people assumption despite the killing did exist. They like to exagerate any negative thing in Indonesia,



These same western sources like to exaggerate anything negative about Russia, and also to spread massive amounts of disinformation about the ongoing conflict in Ukraine.

- - - - -



Stryker1982 said:


> EXCLUSIVE Iran struck Iraq target over gas talks involving Israel - officials
> 
> 
> A nascent plan for Iraq's Kurdistan region to supply gas to Turkey and Europe - with Israeli help - is part of what angered Iran into striking the Kurdish capital Erbil with ballistic missiles this month, Iraqi and Turkish officials say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Face saving. Look how many days it took them to come up with such a lame story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mata Elang

SalarHaqq said:


> More ad hominems. What ad hominems do, is to suggest that the person resorting to them has no substantial arguments to counter with.
> 
> 
> 
> My answers were clear. Perhaps you should read them again.
> 
> 
> 
> You dodged the challenge: before drawing conclusions, please prove to us that the shooters were Russians. Please provide irrefutable evidence that they fired with the intention of killing civilians. Oh I see, you don't have any evidence, which is why you must resort to shallow rhetoric.
> 
> You just seem to assume every allegation from pro-NATO sources against Russia has to be truthful. Which is, in fact, a misleading way of looking at things, because earlier accusations of the same kind were proven to be either uncertain or outright false.
> 
> Here's an example: the footage of the APC which crushed a civilian car in Kiev.
> 
> Immediately presented as a "Russian war crime" by anti-Russian media, including major western newspapers such as the UK's Daily Mail:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ing-opposite-road-Ukraine-elderly-driver.html
> 
> But as indications to the contrary started to emerge, they switched to damage control. With USA Today calling into question that the APC was actually Russian:
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...nk-hitting-car-kyiv-lacks-context/6953727001/
> 
> So either you can show us hard evidence that the elderly couple was murdered by Russian troops, and that their killers had full knowledge that these were but harmless civilians, or we're wasting time.
> 
> 
> 
> Video doesn't play.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get the difference between collateral, unintended damage to civilians in urban fighting on the one hand, which is not a war crime, and deliberate targeting of civilians on the other?
> 
> Three of these videos won't play, but I watched all the others: not a single one contains evidence of deliberate and conscious attacks on civilians. All of these may be collateral damage, with Russian forces firing at known Ukrainian military positions, or what they had reason to believe were Ukrainian military positions, with civilians whose presence in the vicinity was not known to the Russians getting hit in the process.
> 
> In the last one, taken from a CNN report, the mother of the injured girl states that when they saw Russian soldiers, they suddely made a u-turn and drove away, and that this was when the Russians opened fire on their car. She also says they then stopped the car, stepped out of it, and heard the Russian troops shout something at them. Now if these Russian troops were intending to randomly kill some Ukrainian civilians, why did they not fire at this family after they halted their car and stepped out of it? Why were they left alone at that point? This suggests that the reason soldiers directed shots at the car in the first place, was because of the panicked turnaround it operated, which in turn caused the soldiers to get suspicious of the vehicle and open fire.
> 
> The fact that Ukrainian militias have not just been stationing themselves in densely populated cities, but reportedly have prevented residents from leaving in certain cases (especially in locations populated by the Russian-speaking minority), and have positioned troops and weaponry inside civilian buildings from where they didn't hesitate to fire at Russian forces, certainly doesn't help to keep civilian casualties low. There's indications and evidence to this effect and some of it was posted in this thread, look it up.
> 
> Now if you can't make sense of this, or are somehow too insensitive to acknowledge it, then there's no point reposting the same material.
> 
> Hard evidence is something like the leaked sequence recorded by Australian troops, where they can be seen executing unarmed Afghan civilians. That is an example of irrefutable proof of a war crime; the type of material published by supporters of the Ukrainian regime and their NATO masters isn't. Your contention is no different from the accusations leveled against Syria and its allies by apologists of the terrorist insurgents, who showed many more images of dead women and children, and claimed that these had all been deliberately massacred by government forces.
> 
> By the way, the first document you posted is accompanied by the following text:
> 
> "80% of Russians support the war in Ukraine. The Russian people are cruel, aggressive and unable to think rationally."
> 
> Gutter level racism. Tells us something about the kind of mindset one may find within the pro-Ukrainian camp.
> 
> Last but not least, it is reported that between the signing of the 2014 Minsk Agreement and the start of this war, some 14.000 civilians, essentially Russian-speakers, were massacred in the Donbas as a consequence of random shelling by Ukrainian (para)military units. Aren't they too deserving of our compassion? Will you measure the Ukrainian regime by the same yardstick as Russia, and will you therefore announce that the Ukrainian regime is evil, in keeping with your previous terminology?
> 
> By the way, you didn't clarify your stance on the 1965 massacres of civilians in Indonesia.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> My question was directed at Mata Elang, and I asked the user because they were invoking moral considerations in order to condemn Russia, and so it would be interesting to see whether they will apply the same moral standards to the events that took place in Indonesia.
> 
> But since you quoted me, here are three publications that make mention of violence against women during these events:
> 
> * Tarzie Vittachi, The Fall of Sukarno, 1967, Andre Deutsch Ltd.
> 
> * Vincent Bevins, The Jakarta Method: Washington's Anticommunist Crusade and the Mass Murder Program that Shaped Our World, 2020, PublicAffairs.
> 
> * "Sexual slander of Gerwani revealed; the story of Atikah - Jamilah and Jemilah", https://www.tribunal1965.org/sexual...aled-the-story-of-atikah-jamilah-and-jemilah/ .
> 
> The first book reports that in the course of the opening operation in Bali, 50.000 civilians including women and children were massacred right away, sometimes while fleeing their homes. As as a result, the population in several Balinese villages is said to have halved.
> 
> In the second one, pp. 215-216 it is indicated that "detainees were sometimes forced to watch or listen to the torture of others, including relatives such as spouses or children. Both men and women were subjected to sexual violence while in detention, including rape and electric shocks to the genitals."
> 
> Moreover, numerous publications describe extensive repression against members of the Gerwani women's association. The third source cited above explains that "after 1965, most of the Gerwani members were killed, arrested, or imprisoned without trial for years. Gerwani members were frequently raped and then beaten to death or executed together with their entire families."
> 
> 
> 
> These same western sources like to exaggerate anything negative about Russia, and also to spread massive amounts of disinformation on the current conflict in Ukraine.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Face saving. Look how many days it took them to come up with such a lame story.


I think your mind is like a child who is easily brainwashed (I thought you would not repent, to stop worshiping putin no matter what). 

Is it difficult to answer yes/no questions, then later you can add your reasons. You seem too cowardly to answer. 

Whether you can't see and hear clearly or your heart is made of stone, the grandparents are ukraine, try opening or twisting your ears wide and listening to the people who helped evacuate the bodies of these grandparents. 
Are you too stup*d not to be able to open youtube video content that has a "warning" sign, you have to login to confirm on YouTube first and then you can open this video. 

The 3 youtube video are links, please just press the video later it appears on YouTube or you can copy the link and paste it on google. One of these videos is the first to see Russian soldiers shooting at the car where the father and son were traveling, one of them died. 

I haven't answered your question regarding the "alleged" massacre of communist members during President Soekarno's time, it's because I think you seem to have lost the argument and are trying to find faults that have nothing to do with my time (I wasn't born at that time, id*ot!). I don't like (not a supporter) with all Indonesian Presidents, every presidential election I don't vote because I know most candidates don't have a good vision and mission. You don't know anything about Indonesian history. You don't know much about the atrocities of the PKI (abbreviation, the Indonesian communist party). Do you have a communist ideology? Did you know that communist ideology has caused more deaths on this planet than the 3 Evil Nazis, Zionists and Liberals combined. Below is a history of atrocities in 2 communist countries, namely China and the Soviet Union (Rusia).

1. Communist China 
Can you name the greatest mass murderer of the 20th century? No, it wasn’t Hitler or Stalin. It was Mao Zedong.

According to the authoritative “Black Book of Communism,” an estimated 65 million Chinese died as a result of Mao’s repeated, merciless attempts to create a new “socialist” China. Anyone who got in his way was done away with -- by execution, imprisonment or forced famine.

For Mao, the No. 1 enemy was the intellectual. The so-called Great Helmsman reveled in his blood-letting, boasting, “What’s so unusual about Emperor Shih Huang of the China Dynasty? He had buried alive 460 scholars only, but we have buried alive 46,000 scholars.” Mao was referring to a major “accomplishment” of the Great Cultural Revolution, which from 1966-1976 transformed China into a great House of Fear.

The most inhumane example of Mao’s contempt for human life came when he ordered the collectivization of China’s agriculture under the ironic slogan, the “Great Leap Forward.” A deadly combination of lies about grain production, disastrous farming methods (profitable tea plantations, for example, were turned into rice fields), and misdistribution of food produced the worse famine in human history.

Deaths from hunger reached more than 50 percent in some Chinese villages. The total number of dead from 1959 to 1961 was between 30 million and 40 million -- the population of California.

Rounding up enemies

Only five years later, when he sensed that revolutionary fervor in China was waning, Mao proclaimed the Cultural Revolution. Gangs of Red Guards -- young men and women between 14 and 21 -- roamed the cities targeting revisionists and other enemies of the state, especially teachers.

Professors were dressed in grotesque clothes and dunce caps, their faces smeared with ink. They were then forced to get down on all fours and bark like dogs. Some were beaten to death, some even eaten -- all for the promulgation of Maoism. A reluctant Mao finally called in the Red Army to put down the marauding Red Guards when they began attacking Communist Party members, but not before 1 million Chinese died.

All the while, Mao kept expanding the laogai, a system of 1,000 forced labor camps throughout China. Harry Wu, who spent 19 years in labor camps, has estimated that from the 1950s through the 1980s, 50 million Chinese passed through the Chinese version of the Soviet gulag. Twenty million died as a result of the primitive living conditions and 14-hour work days.

Such calculated cruelty exemplified his Al Capone philosophy: “Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun.”

2. Communist Uni Soviet (Rusia)

Stalin’s extremely brutal 30-year rule as absolute ruler of the Soviet Union featured so many atrocities, including purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, manufactured famines, torture and good old-fashioned acts of mass murder and massacres (not to mention World War II) that the complete toll of bloodshed will likely never be known. Even worse, the consequences of his iron-fist ruling and terrible policies shaped the world forever, even being a domino piece in the current increased probability of nuclear war, in some sort of torment butterfly effect

An amoral psychopath and paranoid with a gangster’s mentality, Stalin eliminated anyone and everyone who was a threat to his power – including (and especially) former allies. He had absolutely no regard for the sanctity of human life.
But how many people is he responsible for killing?

In February 1989, two years before the fall of the Soviet Union, a research paper by Georgian historian Roy Aleksandrovich Medvedev published in the weekly tabloid Argumenti i Fakti estimated that the death toll directly attributable to Stalin’s rule amounted to some 20 million lives (on top of the estimated 20 million Soviet troops and civilians who perished in the Second World War), for a total tally of 40 million.

''It's important that they published it, although the numbers themselves are horrible,'' Medvedev told the New York Times at the time.
''Those numbers include my father.''
Medevedev's grim bookkeeping included the following tragic episodes: 1 million imprisoned or exiled between 1927 to 1929; 9 to 11 million peasants forced off their lands and another 2 to 3 million peasants arrested or exiled in the mass collectivization program; 6 to 7 million killed by an artificial famine in 1932-1934; 1 million exiled from Moscow and Leningrad in 1935; 1 million executed during the ''Great Terror'' of 1937-1938; 4 to 6 million dispatched to forced labor camps; 10 to 12 million people forcibly relocated during World War II; and at least 1 million arrested for various “political crimes” from 1946 to 1953.

Although not everyone who was swept up in the aforementioned events died from unnatural causes, Medvedev’s 20 million non-combatant deaths estimate is likely a conservative guess.
Indeed, Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, the literary giant who wrote harrowingly about the Soviet gulag system, claimed the true number of Stalin’s victims might have been as high as 60 million.
Most other estimates from reputed scholars and historians tend to range from between 20 and 60 million.

In his book, “Unnatural Deaths in the U.S.S.R.: 1928-1954,” I.G. Dyadkin estimated that the USSR suffered 56 to 62 million "unnatural deaths" during that period, with 34 to 49 million directly linked to Stalin.
In “Europe A History,” British historian Norman Davies counted 50 million killed between 1924-53, excluding wartime casualties.
Alexander Nikolaevich Yakovlev, a Soviet politician and historian, estimated 35 million deaths.

Even some who have put out estimates based on research admit their calculations may be inadequate.
In his acclaimed book “The Great Terror: Stalin’s Purge of the Thirties,” Anglo-American historian Robert Conquest said: “We get a figure of 20 million dead [under Stalin], which is almost certainly too low and might require an increase of 50 percent or so.”
Quotes attributed to Stalin reflected his utter disregard for human life. Among other bons mots, he allegedly declared: “Death is the solution to all problems. No man -- no problem,” and “One death is a tragedy; one million is a statistic.”
Part of the problem with counting the total loss of life lies with the incompleteness and unreliability of Soviet records. A more troubling dilemma has to do with the fact that many some deaths – like starvation from famines – may or may not have been directly connected to Stalin’s policies.
In any case, if the figure of 60 million dead is accurate that would mean that an average of 2 million were killed during each year of Stalin’s horrific reign – or 40,000 every week (even during “peacetime”).
If the lower estimate of 20 million is the true number, that still translates into 1,830 deaths every single day.
Thus, Stalin’s regime represented a machinery of killing that history – excluding, perhaps, China under Chairman Mao Tse-Tung -- has never witnessed.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508568601745317890
Qatari-Iranian romance in full bloom 

Not even Iraq is making such comments openly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508555347035840517
Where did this come from

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508774654940520448
If true, what a brutal mistake by Putin. Negotiating from weakness.

Maybe it’s a feint to regroup, but as it stands now we are seeing the slow destruction of Russia. The west will continue its designs and now has a way to weaken Putin’s rule on Russian people and his surrounding deep state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508836252476637185


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508861088741433352

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508836252476637185


Major mistake if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Major mistake if true.



Some "sources" are saying this is a strategic redeployment of forces and not a true withdrawal but it doesn't look good for Russia either way.

What a mess...


----------



## F-22Raptor

Stryker1982 said:


> Major mistake if true.





Blue In Green said:


> Some "sources" are saying this is a strategic redeployment of forces and not a true withdrawal but it doesn't look good for Russia either way.
> 
> What a mess...




Russia has been defeated on the northern axis. Their forces were routed by the Ukrainians. It’s really that simple. The Kiev offensive is likely over.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## _Nabil_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508932129471746048
my guess, houthis won't accept it as it's unilateral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508861088741433352


Rather sickening hypocrisy from the west,as to be expected,naturally.
You have *support for those* *being occupied* in ukraine,while at the same time *supporting the apartheid occupier* in palestine.
Truly revolting...... 🤮

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

_Nabil_ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508932129471746048
> my guess, houthis won't accept it as it's unilateral


I hear that they offered it here. But not sure it.

Maybe this will finally be the end as it hasn't gone anywhere.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508917942397902856

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

Blue In Green said:


> Some "sources" are saying this is a strategic redeployment of forces and not a true withdrawal but it doesn't look good for Russia either way.
> 
> What a mess...





F-22Raptor said:


> Russia has been defeated on the northern axis. Their forces were routed by the Ukrainians. It’s really that simple. The Kiev offensive is likely over.



So,time to switch to the more typical us/israeli style shock+awe tactics then?,ie smash it all to bits with artillery,air power and stand off weapons?.
Probably what the russians should`ve just done in the first place.

The great tragedy here is that all of this could`ve been so easily avoided.
Oh well.......😩

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

F-22Raptor said:


> Russia has been defeated on the northern axis. Their forces were routed by the Ukrainians. It’s really that simple. The Kiev offensive is likely over.



We will have to see but that does "seem" to be the case so far. 

The Russians cannot afford to outright lose this war and thus "sunken cost fallacy" is firmly in effect for them. Most likely they're redeploying their forces to the East around Donbass where their pushes have been resoundingly successful. Maybe they will push into Ukraine from that vector but I feel that, at this point. Russia wants to solidify their gains given just how staunch Ukrainian resistance has been. 

It was an ill-thought out invasion from the onset.... idk if this is a genuine regroup/redeployment but if they just 'give up' then Russia will be in a very bad position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> So,time to switch to the more typical us/israeli style shock+awe tactics then?,ie smash it all to bits with artillery,air power and stand off weapons?.
> Probably what the russians should`ve just done in the first place.
> 
> The great tragedy here is that all of this could`ve been so easily avoided.
> Oh well.......😩



This war showed that Russian Generals were on par with Saddam’s Generals post 1990.

Terrible ideas:

T-72’s running around with no infantry support (Did Syrian war teach them nothing?), BMPs charging front lines, supply lines driving around with no protection from ambushes, AD systems not activated to take down small drones, not enough use of UAVs to target artillery squads and gather recon. Lack of close air support and some strange tendency to walk straight into artillery fire. Not like artillery cannot be seen from miles away, those cannons aren’t exactly stealthy.

Lack of major bombing raids by one of the largest air forces in the world. 100 sorties a day? The Syrian Air Force ran more than that during the war and it had a rust bucket of an airforce. Too many helicopters getting shot down flying into contested airspace in the early days of the war. It’s like Russia thought they were fighting in Syria against rag tag terrorists not a nation state conventional army.

Someone in Russian brass thought this was Normandy and decided to paratroop special forces into Kiyv and other major locations at the beginning of the war, which just led them to being slaughtered. Add to that the Quick blitzkierg charges in the north with no supply lines set up to reinforce made Russia look like a amateur on the world stage. These are mistakes you would expect Armenia, Syria, maybe even Iran in 1980’s to make. Not 2022 Russia.

The first week of a war is most important and Russia largely avoided damaging anything and basically let a defending force keep their fortifications and food/water/comms.


If Russia had kept the war to just securing Mariupol, donbass, Luchnask, and Crimea land bridge...it would have likely been very successful “military operation”. They could likely have taken Odessa in a spearhead attack and taken the entire Ukraine coastline for their own.

Something like this would have been a lot more feasible:







Instead they raised an invasion force of only 170K for an operation that at the minimum wanted to take HALF of Ukraine including Kiyv which alone had 20-30K soldiers guarding it. So what ended up happening is in many fronts, offensives couldn’t be staged (After initial push) due to number of troops being insufficient. If you take out the Chechens in the south, who knows where Russian would be.

Very poor showing by Russian armed forces. This war and the subsequent propaganda war the west managed to wage across the entire electronic media channels, has turned Russia into a joke on the global world. No one is afarid of Russia besides that they might go berzerk and start dropping Novochik nerve agent or tactical nukes on people.

The ramifications of this war for Russia and even for Iran/China will be seen in years to come. NATO now sees Russia as a paper tiger and is rapidly arming itself to be able to strong arm Russia in future proxy conflicts.

This was supposed to be Russia’s message to the Western Global Order that post Soviet Russia is not to be messed with.

Instead it might go down as Putin’s swan song, with him joining the likes of Gorbachev as two leaders that watched a declining military power while being tricked by the West.

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> This war showed that Russian Generals were on par with Saddam’s Generals post 1990.
> 
> Terrible ideas:
> 
> T-72’s running around with no infantry support (Did Syrian war teach them nothing?), BMPs charging front lines, supply lines driving around with no protection from ambushes, AD systems not activated to take down small drones, not enough use of UAVs to target artillery squads and gather recon. Lack of close air support and some strange tendency to walk straight into artillery fire. Not like artillery cannot be seen from miles away, those cannons aren’t exactly stealthy.
> 
> Lack of major bombing raids by one of the largest air forces in the world. 100 sorties a day? The Syrian Air Force ran more than that during the war and it had a rust bucket of an airforce. Too many helicopters getting shot down flying into contested airspace in the early days of the war. It’s like Russia thought they were fighting in Syria against rag tag terrorists not a nation state conventional army.
> 
> Someone in Russian brass thought this was Normandy and decided to paratroop special forces into Kiyv and other major locations at the beginning of the war, which just led them to being slaughtered. Add to that the Quick blitzkierg charges in the north with no supply lines set up to reinforce made Russia look like a amateur on the world stage. These are mistakes you would expect Armenia, Syria, maybe even Iran in 1980’s to make. Not 2022 Russia.
> 
> The first week of a war is most important and Russia largely avoided damaging anything and basically let a defending force keep their fortifications and food/water/comms.
> 
> 
> If Russia had kept the war to just securing Mariupol, donbass, Luchnask, and Crimea land bridge...it would have likely been very successful “military operation”. They could likely have taken Odessa in a spearhead attack and taken the entire Ukraine coastline for their own.
> 
> Something like this would have been a lot more feasible:
> 
> View attachment 828578
> 
> 
> Instead they raised an invasion force of only 170K for an operation that at the minimum wanted to take HALF of Ukraine including Kiyv which alone had 20-30K soldiers guarding it. So what ended up happening is in many fronts, offensives couldn’t be staged (After initial push) due to number of troops being insufficient. If you take out the Chechens in the south, who knows where Russian would be.
> 
> Very poor showing by Russian armed forces. This war and the subsequent propaganda war the west managed to wage across the entire electronic media channels, has turned Russia into a joke on the global world. No one is afarid of Russia besides that they might go berzerk and start dropping Novochik nerve agent or tactical nukes on people.
> 
> The ramifications of this war for Russia and even for Iran/China will be seen in years to come. NATO now sees Russia as a paper tiger and is rapidly arming itself to be able to strong arm Russia in future proxy conflicts.
> 
> This was supposed to be Russia’s message to the Western Global Order that post Soviet Russia is not to be messed with.



The question still remains as to why Russian MOD even went ahead with such an invasion plan and Putin signed off on it. Did they genuinely think that it would have been a cake-walk all the way to Kiev? If so, then I think we ALL have been mislead concerning Russia's military leadership and strategic planning prowess. I hope for their own sake as a people and nation, they regroup and come at Ukraine with an intent to obliterate target objectives instead of peppering some missiles here and there "strategically". As a country, they *cannot* afford to lose this war.

You bring up a rather sobering/somber point, one in which you also correctly elaborated on during the beginning of this conflict. If Russia doesn't achieve anything positive here, it will set the stage for years of future degradation as well as isolation for the Russian Federation ending in possible collapse of "Putin's Russia" and a likely return to a Yeltsin era where America was actively looting the Russian people of everything they had.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Mata Elang said:


> I think your mind is like a child who is easily brainwashed (I thought you would not repent, to stop worshiping putin no matter what).



Kindly refrain from projecting. You showed you'll accept NATO propaganda without hesitating, even when it's utterly sub par and credible only to mindless folk.

As for "worshipping" and "repenting", I'd advise to choose better words, as this could be considered borderline takfir. There's nothing convincing in what you put forth, and there was zero actual evidence of Russia committing war crimes in any of those documents.



Mata Elang said:


> Is it difficult to answer yes/no questions, then later you can add your reasons. You seem too cowardly to answer.



Cut these silly "yes/no questions". You're popping up all of sudden in the Iranian section, posting western fabrications about the Ukraine war and demonizing Iran's partner Russia. This is something US-, zionist-, British- and Saudi-funded, foreign-based Persian-language "regime change" media are known for. As well as western-apologetic liberals inside Iran (reformists and moderates) who have issues with the Supreme Leader and the IRGC.

Here's a telling example:






Uncritical rehashing of easily debunkable NATO narratives places you on the same page as the BBC, VOA, Saudi International, Manoto as well as Faezeh Rafsanjani and Sadeq Zibakalam (yeah, 'google' those), objectively speaking.

So if anything, it's us who should be submitting the questions, not the other way around.



Mata Elang said:


> Whether you can't see and hear clearly or your heart is made of stone, the grandparents are ukraine, try opening or twisting your ears wide and listening to the people who helped evacuate the bodies of these grandparents.



And you try to read more carefully. I didn't ask for proof that the victims were Ukrainians, but to provide evidence that the shooters were Russians and that they opened fire knowing that the car is manned by nothing more than a harmless civilian couple. Which of course you failed to do, because there's no such evidence. Only claims by NATO goons. Whereas on the other hand, there's evidence of western sources attributing similar actions to Russia without verification, before it turned out that said actions weren't of Russia's doing.



Mata Elang said:


> Are you too stup*d not to be able to open youtube video content that has a "warning" sign, you have to login to confirm on YouTube first and then you can open this video.



Did it occur to you that maybe I don't have a YouTube account, and will certainly not be bothered to waste time opening one just to watch some random propaganda? Someone who shares a video of Russian forces firing tear gas at people in a situation of war, and describes this is a manifestation of "evil", shouldn't have the nerve to call me names anyway.



Mata Elang said:


> I haven't answered your question regarding the "alleged" massacre of communist members during President Soekarno's time, it's because I think you seem to have lost the argument



Except that I trashed every accessible bit of NATO propaganda posted here, item by item. Including when the use of harmless tear gas was passed off as a horrible war crime. Histrionic anti-Russian antics (as opposed to constructive criticism) have no currency here, this much should be clear by now.



Mata Elang said:


> and are trying to find faults that have nothing to do with my time (I wasn't born at that time, id*ot!).



Ridiculous reaction, a crime is a crime, no matter when it was committed. And start showing some manners already, I'm used to civilized discussions not to exchanging insults. But if the party I'm facing is not interested in a courteous exchange, despite having been enjoined thrice to keep it civil, I can adapt my level of vocabulary accordingly, no worries.



Mata Elang said:


> I don't like (not a supporter) with all Indonesian Presidents, every presidential election I don't vote because I know most candidates don't have a good vision and mission. You don't know anything about Indonesian history.



I know enough to be aware of the scope of crimes against ordinary citizens (men, women, elderly, youngsters) which the CIA- and Mossad-assisted Indonesian military junta committed in and after 1965.



Mata Elang said:


> You don't know much about the atrocities of the PKI (abbreviation, the Indonesian communist party). Do you have a communist ideology? Did you know that communist ideology has caused more deaths on this planet than the 3 Evil Nazis, Zionists and Liberals combined. Below is a history of atrocities in 2 communist countries, namely China and the Soviet Union (Rusia).
> 
> 1. Communist China
> Can you name the greatest mass murderer of the 20th century? No, it wasn’t Hitler or Stalin. It was Mao Zedong.
> 
> According to the authoritative “Black Book of Communism,” an estimated 65 million Chinese died as a result of Mao’s repeated, merciless attempts to create a new “socialist” China. Anyone who got in his way was done away with -- by execution, imprisonment or forced famine.
> 
> For Mao, the No. 1 enemy was the intellectual. The so-called Great Helmsman reveled in his blood-letting, boasting, “What’s so unusual about Emperor Shih Huang of the China Dynasty? He had buried alive 460 scholars only, but we have buried alive 46,000 scholars.” Mao was referring to a major “accomplishment” of the Great Cultural Revolution, which from 1966-1976 transformed China into a great House of Fear.
> 
> The most inhumane example of Mao’s contempt for human life came when he ordered the collectivization of China’s agriculture under the ironic slogan, the “Great Leap Forward.” A deadly combination of lies about grain production, disastrous farming methods (profitable tea plantations, for example, were turned into rice fields), and misdistribution of food produced the worse famine in human history.
> 
> Deaths from hunger reached more than 50 percent in some Chinese villages. The total number of dead from 1959 to 1961 was between 30 million and 40 million -- the population of California.
> 
> Rounding up enemies
> 
> Only five years later, when he sensed that revolutionary fervor in China was waning, Mao proclaimed the Cultural Revolution. Gangs of Red Guards -- young men and women between 14 and 21 -- roamed the cities targeting revisionists and other enemies of the state, especially teachers.
> 
> Professors were dressed in grotesque clothes and dunce caps, their faces smeared with ink. They were then forced to get down on all fours and bark like dogs. Some were beaten to death, some even eaten -- all for the promulgation of Maoism. A reluctant Mao finally called in the Red Army to put down the marauding Red Guards when they began attacking Communist Party members, but not before 1 million Chinese died.
> 
> All the while, Mao kept expanding the laogai, a system of 1,000 forced labor camps throughout China. Harry Wu, who spent 19 years in labor camps, has estimated that from the 1950s through the 1980s, 50 million Chinese passed through the Chinese version of the Soviet gulag. Twenty million died as a result of the primitive living conditions and 14-hour work days.
> 
> Such calculated cruelty exemplified his Al Capone philosophy: “Political power grows out of the barrel of a gun.”
> 
> 2. Communist Uni Soviet (Rusia)
> 
> Stalin’s extremely brutal 30-year rule as absolute ruler of the Soviet Union featured so many atrocities, including purges, expulsions, forced displacements, imprisonment in labor camps, manufactured famines, torture and good old-fashioned acts of mass murder and massacres (not to mention World War II) that the complete toll of bloodshed will likely never be known. Even worse, the consequences of his iron-fist ruling and terrible policies shaped the world forever, even being a domino piece in the current increased probability of nuclear war, in some sort of torment butterfly effect
> 
> An amoral psychopath and paranoid with a gangster’s mentality, Stalin eliminated anyone and everyone who was a threat to his power – including (and especially) former allies. He had absolutely no regard for the sanctity of human life.
> But how many people is he responsible for killing?
> 
> In February 1989, two years before the fall of the Soviet Union, a research paper by Georgian historian Roy Aleksandrovich Medvedev published in the weekly tabloid Argumenti i Fakti estimated that the death toll directly attributable to Stalin’s rule amounted to some 20 million lives (on top of the estimated 20 million Soviet troops and civilians who perished in the Second World War), for a total tally of 40 million.
> 
> ''It's important that they published it, although the numbers themselves are horrible,'' Medvedev told the New York Times at the time.
> ''Those numbers include my father.''
> Medevedev's grim bookkeeping included the following tragic episodes: 1 million imprisoned or exiled between 1927 to 1929; 9 to 11 million peasants forced off their lands and another 2 to 3 million peasants arrested or exiled in the mass collectivization program; 6 to 7 million killed by an artificial famine in 1932-1934; 1 million exiled from Moscow and Leningrad in 1935; 1 million executed during the ''Great Terror'' of 1937-1938; 4 to 6 million dispatched to forced labor camps; 10 to 12 million people forcibly relocated during World War II; and at least 1 million arrested for various “political crimes” from 1946 to 1953.
> 
> Although not everyone who was swept up in the aforementioned events died from unnatural causes, Medvedev’s 20 million non-combatant deaths estimate is likely a conservative guess.
> Indeed, Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, the literary giant who wrote harrowingly about the Soviet gulag system, claimed the true number of Stalin’s victims might have been as high as 60 million.
> Most other estimates from reputed scholars and historians tend to range from between 20 and 60 million.
> 
> In his book, “Unnatural Deaths in the U.S.S.R.: 1928-1954,” I.G. Dyadkin estimated that the USSR suffered 56 to 62 million "unnatural deaths" during that period, with 34 to 49 million directly linked to Stalin.
> In “Europe A History,” British historian Norman Davies counted 50 million killed between 1924-53, excluding wartime casualties.
> Alexander Nikolaevich Yakovlev, a Soviet politician and historian, estimated 35 million deaths.
> 
> Even some who have put out estimates based on research admit their calculations may be inadequate.
> In his acclaimed book “The Great Terror: Stalin’s Purge of the Thirties,” Anglo-American historian Robert Conquest said: “We get a figure of 20 million dead [under Stalin], which is almost certainly too low and might require an increase of 50 percent or so.”
> Quotes attributed to Stalin reflected his utter disregard for human life. Among other bons mots, he allegedly declared: “Death is the solution to all problems. No man -- no problem,” and “One death is a tragedy; one million is a statistic.”
> Part of the problem with counting the total loss of life lies with the incompleteness and unreliability of Soviet records. A more troubling dilemma has to do with the fact that many some deaths – like starvation from famines – may or may not have been directly connected to Stalin’s policies.
> In any case, if the figure of 60 million dead is accurate that would mean that an average of 2 million were killed during each year of Stalin’s horrific reign – or 40,000 every week (even during “peacetime”).
> If the lower estimate of 20 million is the true number, that still translates into 1,830 deaths every single day.
> Thus, Stalin’s regime represented a machinery of killing that history – excluding, perhaps, China under Chairman Mao Tse-Tung -- has never witnessed.



Off topic rant marking a simplistic attempt to dodge the question. In the context of the present discussion, it's pretty irrelevant whether communists have been responsible for more deaths than representatives of other ideologies, since this isn't meant to be a macabre tally, but rather an examination of how objective you are. Two wrongs don't make a right as you yourself started out arguing. However, your above reply practically amounts to a confirmation that you aren't ready to practice what you preach when it comes to condemning war crimes, massacres of civilians and so on.

You cited Islamic principles relative to the prohibition of killing civilians and expect people to consider Russia as "evil" for shooting tear gas at wartime gatherings, but when confronted with the wanton, mind-boggling mass murder of up to 1,5 million of Indonesia's own citizens by its western-backed military and like-minded mobs, you'll be content with replying "but, communists killed more - in other countries".

Enough said! Every person with a semblance of intellectual integrity will now have seen why you aren't exactly in a position to lecture the Russian Federation in its current war effort nor to engage into some "human rights" crusade against the latter. Full stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> This war showed that Russian Generals were on par with Saddam’s Generals post 1990.
> 
> Terrible ideas:
> 
> T-72’s running around with no infantry support (Did Syrian war teach them nothing?), BMPs charging front lines, supply lines driving around with no protection from ambushes, AD systems not activated to take down small drones, not enough use of UAVs to target artillery squads and gather recon. Lack of close air support and some strange tendency to walk straight into artillery fire. Not like artillery cannot be seen from miles away, those cannons aren’t exactly stealthy.
> 
> Lack of major bombing raids by one of the largest air forces in the world. 100 sorties a day? The Syrian Air Force ran more than that during the war and it had a rust bucket of an airforce. Too many helicopters getting shot down flying into contested airspace in the early days of the war. It’s like Russia thought they were fighting in Syria against rag tag terrorists not a nation state conventional army.
> 
> Someone in Russian brass thought this was Normandy and decided to paratroop special forces into Kiyv and other major locations at the beginning of the war, which just led them to being slaughtered. Add to that the Quick blitzkierg charges in the north with no supply lines set up to reinforce made Russia look like a amateur on the world stage. These are mistakes you would expect Armenia, Syria, maybe even Iran in 1980’s to make. Not 2022 Russia.
> 
> The first week of a war is most important and Russia largely avoided damaging anything and basically let a defending force keep their fortifications and food/water/comms.
> 
> 
> If Russia had kept the war to just securing Mariupol, donbass, Luchnask, and Crimea land bridge...it would have likely been very successful “military operation”. They could likely have taken Odessa in a spearhead attack and taken the entire Ukraine coastline for their own.
> 
> Something like this would have been a lot more feasible:
> 
> View attachment 828578
> 
> 
> Instead they raised an invasion force of only 170K for an operation that at the minimum wanted to take HALF of Ukraine including Kiyv which alone had 20-30K soldiers guarding it. So what ended up happening is in many fronts, offensives couldn’t be staged (After initial push) due to number of troops being insufficient. If you take out the Chechens in the south, who knows where Russian would be.
> 
> Very poor showing by Russian armed forces. This war and the subsequent propaganda war the west managed to wage across the entire electronic media channels, has turned Russia into a joke on the global world. No one is afarid of Russia besides that they might go berzerk and start dropping Novochik nerve agent or tactical nukes on people.
> 
> The ramifications of this war for Russia and even for Iran/China will be seen in years to come. NATO now sees Russia as a paper tiger and is rapidly arming itself to be able to strong arm Russia in future proxy conflicts.
> 
> This was supposed to be Russia’s message to the Western Global Order that post Soviet Russia is not to be messed with.
> 
> Instead it might go down as Putin’s swan song, with him joining the likes of Gorbachev as two leaders that watched a declining military power while being tricked by the West.


Not even the 101st Airborne dove into Baghdad at the start of the war and they had a massive airforce behind them. To elaborate on the quantity of personnel. 

Russian deployed around 200,000 troops to invade a country with 45 million people where a substantial proportion of the population is resistant, not to mention mandatory conscription are also in place. Russia could easily be dealing with a few million combatants. Perhaps in a disorganized manner but non the less, a few million is quite feasible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

@925boy



> Look, i swear on my coscience, i have this SKETCHY dude"ignored" since the last Gaza war, you know why? HIS takes on things.....they made me know this person, is either paid, or working for intelligence, or something else. Now that you say all this now, i cant disagree, thats matches with my i've had him ignored on PDF for almost a year now.



Well said. And I believe your third hypothesis is correct i.e. something else. Because actual intelligence operatives are magnitudes brighter and more knowledgeable than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Even if Putin's plans were to go easy (like their IR collagues always do) he totally damaged the image and standing of Russian army. Weapon sales will go a bit more difficult now.

Not bombing the Kiev regime to submission has to be the biggest blunder by Putin. Terrible planning and vision.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

(Repost from 'Iranian Space Program' thread, which was not the right place)



Abid123 said:


> Can I ask you why Tel Aviv is more important for the US elite than Washington D.C? And what EU states are you talking about? You have also previously claimed that the US elite care more about the destruction of Tel Aviv than Washington D.C. I am not saying you are wrong. But how come Israel be so important for the US elite?



It's related to the stealthy overarching power structure which dominates not just the US regime, but basically all its allies, plus other states integrated into the so-called international community (read: the western-led club) and/or into the globalized economy. This power structure consists of a series of networks, the most prominent of which are essentially the following three:

* The elite of global capitalism, in which the financial (banking) sector plays a leading role.
* International zionism.
* Masonic and associated secret societies.

These literally determine guidelines, as well as red lines, for policy makers in Washington D.C. This is why no matter who's elected as the president of that regime, they will heap unusual levels of praise on the zionist entity and unambiguously proclaim the existence of an organic relationship of sorts between the US and the apartheid entity, on top of the unconditional support they are granting Tel Aviv, which has gone a long way empowering the zionists to oppress the people of Palestine. The current US president went as far as declaring that "American culture is Jewish culture". This is also why the zionist regime can strike a US Navy vessel, the USS Liberty in a 1967 false flag attack blamed on Egypt, and get away with it - what other US ally is enjoying this luxury? Likewise, no candidate in the American political system can hope to win an election if they are informally vetoed by AIPAC, the main zionist lobby. No state wields as much influence as Isra"el" does on US foreign policy towards a given region of the world, even if it goes against America's national interest as described by Mearsheimer and Walt in their 2007 book "The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy".

Furthermore, there's a deeper, esoteric / mystical level to it as well. Much of these elites and oligarchs share different iterations of certain mystical messianic beliefs, essentially rooted in the Kabbala, to simplify. And this form of messianism makes Al-Quds its geographical center. Hence why the notion of rebuilding the Temple of Solomon is so decisive not just to pro-zionist messianism, but also to masonry. Hence why globalists who crave for a "world government" (and dissolution of every nation-state into it) or "Universal Republic", define Jerusalem as its future capital city.

The slightest risk to the viability of the zionist apartheid state is unbearable for the US regime and for those pulling its strings. So any adversary achieving deterrence against Isra"el", will by extension have achieved deterrence against Washington as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Looks like the ruble as recovered almost all it's losses entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Looks like the ruble as recovered almost all it's losses entirely.



Mostly because Russian oil and gas will still flow and Russia has a massive war chest.

Russia also closed trading for its markets for nearly 3 weeks and I believe I read that it implemented severe anti manipulation clauses for its currency. (Could be wrong)

Meanwhile Iran did nothing besides arrest a handful of people while further adding to the problem by establishing a much lower “special exchange rate” which was abused to hell by corrupt individuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Looks like the ruble as recovered almost all it's losses entirely.


It's partly because Russia increased interest rates to more than twice its previous value over night to weather the storm temporarily. Something that the idiots in Iran and Turkey refused to do against the basics of economics. Khardogan even lowered interest rates! I have said it times and times again that with current economic conditions in Iran and Turkey, interest rates should be over 25%, approaching 30% when inflation hit over 50%.

On a side note, the idiots in the ruling regime have caused a huge internal and external problem for the country by disallowing women from entering the stadium in Mashhad. It just amazes me what kind of monkeys we live with in this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> It's partly because Russia increased interest rates to more than twice its previous value over night to weather the storm temporarily. Something that the idiots in Iran and Turkey refused to do against the basics of economics. Khardogan even lowered interest rates! I have said it times and times again that with current economic conditions in Iran and Turkey, interest rates should be over 25%, approaching 30% when inflation hit over 50%.
> 
> On a side note, the idiots in the ruling regime have caused a huge internal and external problem for the country by disallowing women from entering the stadium in Mashhad. It just amazes me what kind of monkeys we live with in this country.


If these idiots get us banned from the World Cup, things will get pretty ugly. Worse off, they spent money and bought the tickets but were blocked anyways, which amounts to theft. I'm guessing Imam Jomme was not happy.

I know some people in Iran who are very passionate football fans.


----------



## Zathura




----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> On a side note, the idiots in the ruling regime have caused a huge internal and external problem for the country by disallowing women from entering the stadium in Mashhad. It just amazes me what kind of monkeys we live with in this country.



It’s like they think if women go into a stadium suddenly the entire Republic falls overnight.

Iran and Afghanistan are the only two countries in the world that don’t allow women into soccer matches.

What great company for Iran to share...

Shah did the same crap against any sort of government activist. We saw how that story played out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> It's partly because Russia increased interest rates to more than twice its previous value over night to weather the storm temporarily. Something that the idiots in Iran and Turkey refused to do against the basics of economics. Khardogan even lowered interest rates! I have said it times and times again that with current economic conditions in Iran and Turkey, interest rates should be over 25%, approaching 30% when inflation hit over 50%.
> 
> On a side note, the idiots in the ruling regime have caused a huge internal and external problem for the country by disallowing women from entering the stadium in Mashhad. It just amazes me what kind of monkeys we live with in this country.


What harm will there be if women are allowed in the stadiums, in their own special seat section, under full supervision of IR security? What harm is there?

Why are these monkeys always a source of shame for our country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AbubakerS

Blue In Green said:


> The question still remains as to why Russian MOD even went ahead with such an invasion plan and Putin signed off on it. Did they genuinely think that it would have been a cake-walk all the way to Kiev? If so, then I think we ALL have been mislead concerning Russia's military leadership and strategic planning prowess. I hope for their own sake as a people and nation, they regroup and come at Ukraine with an intent to obliterate target objectives instead of peppering some missiles here and there "strategically". As a country, they *cannot* afford to lose this war.
> 
> You bring up a rather sobering/somber point, one in which you also correctly elaborated on during the beginning of this conflict. If Russia doesn't achieve anything positive here, it will set the stage for years of future degradation as well as isolation for the Russian Federation ending in possible collapse of "Putin's Russia" and a likely return to a Yeltsin era where America was actively looting the Russian people of everything they had.


In the UK they were discussing this very thing on the news channels. Two very important things were mentioned. Putin now has almost all YES-MEN, WHO ARE AFRAID TO TELL HIM WHAT HE DOSN'T WANT TO HEAR.
There was a time up until about the Russian campaign in Georgia. Putin had advisors and military planners who would differ with him openly at meetings. And very importantly nobody was penalised or punished if they had alternative views to Putin. Putin would look annoyed and angry but he would have take their objections into account. According to one ex-soviet advisor, he would almost always do what he had planned but the alternative ideas from his close associates would make him take their objections into any decision he made. As of now, no such people exist around Putin, only yes men.

The other thing that was mentioned, which is the most important. Putin/Russian military had a lot of very close relationships (EXTREMELY CLOSE) with the Ukraine military from the times of the previous Pro-Moscow Ukrainian Presidents. Such contacts were kept even with the CIA/Western orchestrated colour revolutions/coups of Pro-Moscow Presidents.

Here is the interesting bit, almost the entire Ukraine military leaders and police chiefs (Brigadeers, Generals, colonels, air force chiefs etc) had sworn to back a Russian invasion, overthrow the current Western backed government of Zelenksy, install a Pro-Russian care taker government, swear an anti-NATO neutral government as soon as Russian forces moved into the Ukraine. This was supposed to allow Russia to occupy all of the Ukraine with hardly any bloodshed and leave within a month at max as glorious victors.

Unfortunately for the Russians, the entire Ukraine military brass bottled it, panicked and chickened out in ousting the Zelensky government.

Putins/Russian intelligence got it horrifically wrong. There was meant to be no battle. Only invasion, surrender, a new pro-Russian care-taker government, Ukraine back in the Soviet sphere of influence, Zelensky making aliyah to Israel and Putin the world renowned military genius. All within the space of a few weeks. Something the USA and NATO couldn't do in 20 years in Afghanistan against just 20,000 or so primitive Taliban cavemen in the most costliest war in the history of mankind.

That is why the Russians did not plan for an actual war in the Ukraine. Why they have got it horrifically wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> It’s like they think if women go into a stadium suddenly the entire Republic falls overnight.
> 
> Iran and Afghanistan are the only two countries in the world that don’t allow women into soccer matches.
> 
> What great company for Iran to share...
> 
> Shah did the same crap against any sort of government activist. We saw how that story played out.


Stop the drama. This event was a huge mistake not condoned by the government. The authorities are responding. The main issue is that this should not have happened at all and someone has to pay dearly and made an example of. I'm personally furious at those responsible. IMO this is an opportunity for the authorities to set things straight..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

jauk said:


> Stop the drama. This event was a huge mistake not condoned by the government. The authorities are responding. The main issue is that this should not have happened at all and someone has to pay dearly and made an example of. I'm personally furious at those responsible. IMO this is an opportunity for the authorities to set things straight..


Yea right. And can you tell me who these people were that prevented the entry and did the teargassing? Are they not belonging to the police, and is police not controlled by the interior ministry?

If this was not done by the interior ministry > government, then we have even a bigger problem about some donkeys acting outside government guidelines.

Who were these individuals? if this was not authorized by the government, for sure they should be tracked down and arrested for illegal activities. 

in both cases, the blame is on the government. And both of us know the real truth 

khodeto be kooche alichap nazan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

Dariush the Great said:


> Yea right. And can you tell me who these people were that prevented the entry and did the teargassing? Are they not belonging to the police, and is police not controlled by the interior ministry?
> 
> If this was not done by the interior ministry > government, then we have even a bigger problem about some donkeys acting outside government guidelines.
> 
> Who were these individuals? if this was not authorized by the government, for sure they should be tracked down and arrested for illegal activities.
> 
> in both cases, the blame is on the government. And both of us know the real truth
> 
> khodeto be kooche alichap nazan.


Heh. Koocheh'ee neest ke chap bezanam. Be har haal...

Whoever did this does not have the backing of the 'main' authorities. The ramifications would've been clear. So it could've been anyone. a person, police, a stadium authority, anyone. Also, let's not forget this could also be a foreign instigated event which is not at all impossible.

Anyway, these types of rules are broadly unenforceable, regardless of merit, and they can be subverted easily but instigators. So something has to be done.


----------



## Dariush the Great

jauk said:


> Heh. Koocheh'ee neest ke chap bezanam. Be har haal...
> 
> Whoever did this does not have the backing of the 'main' authorities. The ramifications would've been clear. So it could've been anyone. a person, police, a stadium authority, anyone. Also, let's not forget this could also be a foreign instigated event which is not at all impossible.
> 
> Anyway, these types of rules are broadly unenforceable, regardless of merit, and they can be subverted easily but instigators. So something has to be done.


My friend, i am going to forget for a moment that there are pictures and videos of state security forces teargassing people and blocking entry of said group of people into the stadium with valid tickets. I will forget that.
But if we lived in another universe and if this was not sanctioned by the government, then who are these thugs that disrupt passage of people into national stadium in Tehran? Are you telling us that a few criminals can do these things in front of heavy security at Azadi stadium?
Such a simple issue is getting really out of hand and becoming major headlines. Are you OK with this? Are you okay with a citizen of Iran ''legally'' able to buy a ticket but still being blocked from going inside?

Bekhoda, yekami azaadi be mardom bedin hamin mardom posht nezaam vay mistan. Enghadr sakht migirin ke ya az keshvar farar mikonan ya badbakhta afsorde mishan nemidoonan chekar konan.

Akhe mage che eshkali dare tahte nezarat khanoomha ro be stadium ra bedan? Chera in hame moshgel saazi?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

jauk said:


> Stop the drama. This event was a huge mistake not condoned by the government. The authorities are responding. The main issue is that this should not have happened at all and someone has to pay dearly and made an example of. I'm personally furious at those responsible. IMO this is an opportunity for the authorities to set things straight..



Iran has been blocking women for decades stop being an apologist. It was relaxed under Rouhani, but still far from ideal.

Stuff like this doesn’t happen in Iran without the levers of power approval.

And any “make an example of” is just a scapegoat being punished for something that was likely a collective decision, not one person going against the grain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Iran has been blocking women for decades stop being an apologist. It was relaxed under Rouhani, but still far from ideal.
> 
> Stuff like this doesn’t happen in Iran without the levers of power approval.
> 
> And any “make an example of” is just a scapegoat being punished for something that was likely a collective decision, not one person going against the grain.


Again, stop the drama Ignatius. There is no doubt there are elements in the government that are obstacles which is natural in a shared power environment and should be accounted for. Broadly, however, it is clear that the the government is moving toward easing restrictions along various routes which will take time. Again, these events do not serve the IRI well and the thawing should be wrapped up sooner rather than later. Note, there are real concerns that the IRI has to deal with ranging from internal conservative power centers to foreign meddling. So let's dispense with the McArguments and the McAdhominems.



Dariush the Great said:


> My friend, i am going to forget for a moment that there are pictures and videos of state security forces teargassing people and blocking entry of said group of people into the stadium with valid tickets. I will forget that.
> But if we lived in another universe and if this was not sanctioned by the government, then who are these thugs that disrupt passage of people into national stadium in Tehran? Are you telling us that a few criminals can do these things in front of heavy security at Azadi stadium?
> Such a simple issue is getting really out of hand and becoming major headlines. Are you OK with this? Are you okay with a citizen of Iran ''legally'' able to buy a ticket but still being blocked from going inside?
> 
> Bekhoda, yekami azaadi be mardom bedin hamin mardom posht nezaam vay mistan. Enghadr sakht migirin ke ya az keshvar farar mikonan ya badbakhta afsorde mishan nemidoonan chekar konan.
> 
> Akhe mage che eshkali dare tahte nezarat khanoomha ro be stadium ra bedan? Chera in hame moshgel saazi?


These people are cops (I haven't seen the videos but I'll take your word for it) reporting to conservative power centers. Now these power centers are in the process of being gradually dismantled judging from how things are unfolding. The IRI cannot simply ignore them as they represent a real and grass roots section of conservative society.

khoob ya bad, moftakee ke nemeesheh eenaro ja gozasht.


----------



## TheImmortal

jauk said:


> Broadly, however, it is clear that the the government is moving toward easing restrictions along various routes which will take time.



“Easing restrictions?”
“It will take time?”

The Islamic Republic has existed since 1979, they didn’t just come to power that they need time to get their affairs in order. It’s a soccer match not a referendum on the removal of hijab. The only other country that acts like this Afghanistan. Not even Baboon Arabia is this draconian anymore under MBS.

Add to the “internet censorship bill” this government is trying to shove down the people’s throats and you wonder what the hell they are thinking?

I agree they have bigger problems to worry about like the massive corruption and terrible economy they haven’t reformed in decades. The fact Iran is standing is not a testament to this government, but a testament of the hardwork of the people INSPITE of this governments repeated history of self sabotage and mismanagement. 

Which is why at times like this a government should EASE freedoms not restrict them. People are already suffocating economically, now you want to suffocate them socially as well?

You want to know why Iran is a den of foreign spies? It’s not hard to recruit spies in a disgruntled population. When populations are struggling to put food the table, it’s easy to pay people to look the other way or worse engage in sabotage.

Restricting basic freedoms just fosters more resentment and you lose even more support. Counter productive when you are trying to combat foreign powers from destabilizing your government.

Telling the Iranian people in Iran to suck it up while you sit in a western country is quite hilarious.



jauk said:


> These people are cops (I haven't seen the videos but I'll take your word for it) reporting to conservative power centers.



Giving analysis without even watching the videos. Perfection of a troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

jauk said:


> These people are cops (I haven't seen the videos but I'll take your word for it) reporting to conservative power centers. Now these power centers are in the process of being gradually dismantled judging from how things are unfolding. The IRI cannot simply ignore them as they represent a real and grass roots section of conservative society.
> 
> khoob ya bad, moftakee ke nemeesheh eenaro ja gozasht.


Well, one thing i can agree with you is that the old conservative dinosaurs are dying out and things slowly will change for the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Over the past few days many premature conclusions were drawn once again about the situation in Ukraine, based off vague reports that Russia has withdrawn some vehicles from the Kiev area...

Just watch how in the upcoming weeks, Russia is going to keep advancing and above all, how the most solid of Ukrainian defensive lines, where most of Kiev's forces are concentrated and had been entrenched for years in anticipation of a Russian offensive, is going to be breached in the Donbas. Once Slavyansk is encircled and then taken, nothing much is going to be left of the Ukrainian armed forces and extremist paramilitary. Unless, of course, Kiev capitulates to Moscow's main conditions for a ceasefire, conditions which reflect the Russian war objectives, and so this too would mark a victory for Russia. This is a win-win for the bear, and what we're witnessing is the systematic destruction of the Ukrainian military, whose firepower and technological levels are massively outmatched by their Russian adversary.

By moving forces to the outskirts of Kiev and exerting pressure on the Ukrainian capital, what Russia successfully achieved was to ensure that tens of thousands of Ukrainian crack troops will be bogged down right there, instead of being dispatched to reinforce the crucial Donbas front, whose collapse under the Russian sledgehammer is only a matter of time. Astute strategy, impressively implemented by Moscow. There was no Russian failure nor setback at Kiev, while Russian war objectives are focusing primarily on the Donbas, geographically speaking, as well as on changing the behavior of Ukraine's ruling establishment, both of which are well served by how Russia has been proceeding.

We've truly entered the era of multipolarism. And that is guaranteed to benefit Iran and strengthen her position geopolitically. With regards to the Russia-Ukraine war, Tehran doesn't need to embark on any grandstand diplomatic theatrics, which would do nothing other than impressing those with a shallow reading of developments. In fact, discretely looking on as events unfold, keeping a low profile while letting standard diplomatic channels do their everyday work will perfectly play to Iran's advantage already.

By the way, say bye bye to Beyraqdār. The thirty-sixth and last TB-2 UCAV in service with Ukraine was shot down by Russian forces:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509488628388540420
Al-Jazeera has inadvertently aired footage of the Ukrainian army misusing an ambulance for troop transport. Yet another example of how they're exploiting civilian buildings and civilian vehicles as shields, which certainly hasn't been helpful in further reducing Ukrainian non-combatant losses:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509487630643343361

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507808832340246533

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> “Easing restrictions?”
> “It will take time?”
> 
> The Islamic Republic has existed since 1979, they didn’t just come to power that they need time to get their affairs in order. It’s a soccer match not a referendum on the removal of hijab. The only other country that acts like this Afghanistan. Not even Baboon Arabia is this draconian anymore under MBS.
> 
> Add to the “internet censorship bill” this government is trying to shove down the people’s throats and you wonder what the hell they are thinking?
> 
> I agree they have bigger problems to worry about like the massive corruption and terrible economy they haven’t reformed in decades. The fact Iran is standing is not a testament to this government, but a testament of the hardwork of the people INSPITE of this governments repeated history of self sabotage and mismanagement.
> 
> Which is why at times like this a government should EASE freedoms not restrict them. People are already suffocating economically, now you want to suffocate them socially as well?
> 
> You want to know why Iran is a den of foreign spies? It’s not hard to recruit spies in a disgruntled population. When populations are struggling to put food the table, it’s easy to pay people to look the other way or worse engage in sabotage.
> 
> Restricting basic freedoms just fosters more resentment and you lose even more support. Counter productive when you are trying to combat foreign powers from destabilizing your government.
> 
> Telling the Iranian people in Iran to suck it up while you sit in a western country is quite hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Giving analysis without even watching the videos. Perfection of a troll.


Love it. Liked!


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> On a side note, the idiots in the ruling regime have caused a huge internal and external problem for the country by disallowing women from entering the stadium in Mashhad. It just amazes me what kind of monkeys we live with in this country.


Well, 2 months ago when they allowed women into the Azadi stadium, The old conservatives in Qom started throwing a tantrum because according to them, Women shouldn't be allowed into the stadiums. 




I think after that the authorities came up with this "ingenious" plan on how they can "allow" women into the stadiums without actually letting them into the stadiums, So they actually sold them the tickets but blocked from entering the stadium.


----------



## Blue In Green

What in the unholy hell is going on with Russia's command structure? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509767474954350592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509760293282492428

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509751440079736832


----------



## TheImmortal

I think what reality is starting to show is Russia was never a strong military per se. It just had tons of troops and equipment to overwhelm the enemy force. In 2020, it doesn’t have tons of troops anymore like WW2 or height of Soviet Union and its equipment is just as old minus a few systems.

It’s 200,000 man force cannot fight like a western trained contract force. Now Putin cannot call up reservists like the good old days without getting his own population/politicians against him.

Russia has no good options left to win this militarily and diplomatically throwing the white flag will be a disgrace.

By the way Artesh of Iran faces largely same problems of Russian army in today’s age. Old equipment and a mostly conscript force that doesn’t get a ton of training.

If I was Iran, I would implement a standing force of a minimum of 300,000 contracted troops (Saddam had 600,000 in 1991). I would order a full review of both IRGC and Artesh preparedness for a large conflict against a peer like force.

I saw for years Russia would fall to the waste side and got laughed on PDF by those who claimed Russia is this big badass military with the coolest leader in the world.

Even I am shocked with how bad this “special military operation” played out. Right up there with Saddam getting his *** kicked in PG War I.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

If you want professional opinion on what is really going on in Ukrine:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

Meanwhile back in Iran...Base jumping from Milad tower during Noruz holidays has become a tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> I think what reality is starting to show is Russia was never a strong military per se. It just had tons of troops and equipment to overwhelm the enemy force. In 2020, it doesn’t have tons of troops anymore like WW2 or height of Soviet Union and its equipment is just as old minus a few systems.
> 
> It’s 200,000 man force cannot fight like a western trained contract force. Now Putin cannot call up reservists like the good old days without getting his own population/politicians against him.
> 
> Russia has no good options left to win this militarily and diplomatically throwing the white flag will be a disgrace.
> 
> By the way Artesh of Iran faces largely same problems of Russian army in today’s age. Old equipment and a mostly conscript force that doesn’t get a ton of training.
> 
> If I was Iran, I would implement a standing force of a minimum of 300,000 contracted troops (Saddam had 600,000 in 1991). I would order a full review of both IRGC and Artesh preparedness for a large conflict against a peer like force.
> 
> I saw for years Russia would fall to the waste side and got laughed on PDF by those who claimed Russia is this big badass military with the coolest leader in the world.
> 
> Even I am shocked with how bad this “special military operation” played out. Right up there with Saddam getting his *** kicked in PG War I.



Western analysts are saying that this war is essentially being micromanaged from Moscow itself instead of by Russian armed forces commanders on the ground in the theatre leading to a broad disjointed effort by all branches of the Russian military due ineffective cohesive communication in the AO (poor combined arms initiative). The battlefield losses themselves point to something going catostrophically wrong at the command level. These poor Russian troops are just being given marching orders to move ahead and do what amounts to utter tactical insanity given the context.

I'm just.... they will not easily recover from this from a military standpoint. Massive weaknesses within the very structure of Russian military leadership has been revealed for the entire world to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> I think what reality is starting to show is Russia was never a strong military per se. It just had tons of troops and equipment to overwhelm the enemy force. In 2020, it doesn’t have tons of troops anymore like WW2 or height of Soviet Union and its equipment is just as old minus a few systems.
> 
> It’s 200,000 man force cannot fight like a western trained contract force. Now Putin cannot call up reservists like the good old days without getting his own population/politicians against him.
> 
> Russia has no good options left to win this militarily and diplomatically throwing the white flag will be a disgrace.
> 
> By the way Artesh of Iran faces largely same problems of Russian army in today’s age. Old equipment and a mostly conscript force that doesn’t get a ton of training.
> 
> If I was Iran, I would implement a standing force of a minimum of 300,000 contracted troops (Saddam had 600,000 in 1991). I would order a full review of both IRGC and Artesh preparedness for a large conflict against a peer like force.
> 
> I saw for years Russia would fall to the waste side and got laughed on PDF by those who claimed Russia is this big badass military with the coolest leader in the world.
> 
> Even I am shocked with how bad this “special military operation” played out. Right up there with Saddam getting his *** kicked in PG War I.


I never realized then, but not embracing UAV technology should've been a red flag for me in that the mentality of Russian command is behind.

By 2006 well before UAVs were even a big deal, Iran has 100s if not a thousand for constant reconnaissance. Something Russia has not done on a tactical level. The Ukrainians have full advantage in this regard.

On top of that, It does not help their cause that 1000s of anti-armor equipment have been delivered on top of this issue.


----------



## Stryker1982

Iran better wake the f*** up


----------



## Hormuz




----------



## Stryker1982

About the helicopter attack recently.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509823635443240961



Here is the key difference between Iran and others.

A highly dangerous and risky operation, one could easily considering this a suicidal martyrdom operation by Ukraine has to be done in this fashion, in Iran's circumstance, large stockpile of UAS would handle this operation without any risk and far more expansively across many targets. I like alot of the methodology of Iranian thinking overall, of course the focus has largely ignore many sectors of the military, we can't expect everything to be perfect in a economy under seige.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Blue In Green said:


> Western analysts are saying that this war is essentially being micromanaged from Moscow itself instead of by Russian armed forces commanders on the ground in the theatre leading to a broad disjointed effort by all branches of the Russian military due ineffective cohesive communication in the AO (poor combined arms initiative). The battlefield losses themselves point to something going catostrophically wrong at the command level. These poor Russian troops are just being given marching orders to move ahead and do what amounts to utter tactical insanity given the context.
> 
> I'm just.... they will not easily recover from this from a military standpoint. Massive weaknesses within the very structure of Russian military leadership has been revealed for the entire world to see.


Military is just one aspect..a country like Russia so rich in natural resources and so vast in land (seven time zones) and with such smart and talented people technologically should not have a GDP of only 1.67 Trillion dollars for 147 million people...something is fundamentally wrong in there...I respect Russian population but their system just not producing what they deserve...things will change in Russia after this is over...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

The Russians are being completely routed in the Kyiv region in their retreat the last few days. Huge losses coming in.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509928906513653765

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

F-22Raptor said:


> The Russians are being completely routed in the Kyiv region in their retreat the last few days. Huge losses coming in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509928906513653765


Okay. But why are you posting this in the Iranian chill thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

F-22Raptor said:


> The Russians are being completely routed in the Kyiv region in their retreat the last few days. Huge losses coming in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509928906513653765


Big false propaganda....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

aryobarzan said:


> Military is just one aspect..a country like Russia so rich in natural resources and so vast in land (seven time zones) and with such smart and talented people technologically should not have a GDP of only 1.67 Trillion dollars for 147 million people...something is fundamentally wrong in there...I respect Russian population but their system just not producing what they deserve...things will change in Russia after this is over...



Heads need to roll in Russia over this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

aryobarzan said:


> Military is just one aspect..a country like Russia so rich in natural resources and so vast in land (seven time zones) and with such smart and talented people technologically should not have a GDP of only 1.67 Trillion dollars for 147 million people...something is fundamentally wrong in there...I respect Russian population but their system just not producing what they deserve...things will change in Russia after this is over...



Following Rob Lee on Twitter who is a very respected source in the OSINT/WAR commentator community has given many a more sobering wakeup call as to what has been happening to the Russians in Ukraine.

I can't believe I'm saying this.... but Russian MOD needs to abandon (which they already are) many vectors of attack and consolidate the breakaway regions just so they can walk away with *something. *If Ukrainian forces gain moment (which they have) then we can genuinely see more devastating counter-attacks against Russian forces, even in the areas with their presence is heaviest. 

RuAF, ISR, Command structure, logistics, pre-war planning, strategic initiative and most important *combined arms warfare. *Has been a resounding failure.

They're running low on PGM's cannot risk dipping into the stocks meant for NATO targets. A point easily provable by the near immediate use of dummy-bombs by Su-34s and Su-25s early on in the conflict, fly-low...... FLYING LOW!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Blue In Green said:


> Following Rob Lee on Twitter who is a very respected source in the OSINT/WAR commentator community has given many a more sobering wakeup call as to what has been happening to the Russians in Ukraine.
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this.... but Russian MOD needs to abandon (which they already are) many vectors of attack and consolidate the breakaway regions just so they can walk away with *something. *If Ukrainian forces gain moment (which they have) then we can genuinely see more devastating counter-attacks against Russian forces, even in the areas with their heaviest presence.
> 
> RuAF, ISR, Command structure, logistics, pre-war planning, strategic initiative and most important *combined arms warfare. Has been a resounding failure. *


What scares me now is that in this war neither side can accept defeat..not Nato and not Russia...that means escalating to the next level ..the next level for Russia can include nuclear and for that reason...I am preparing 
my Bunker..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

aryobarzan said:


> What scares me now is that in this war neither side can accept defeat..not Nato and not Russia...that means escalating to the next level ..the next level for Russia can include nuclear and for that reason...I am preparing
> my Bunker..lol



lol, I hope it doesn't reach that stage but the Russians have essentially shot their load and will have a tough time mustering up a counter-attack if they decide regroup, going at it from a different approach.

The older I get, the more surprising things keep happening in myself (our lives).

Dadash, vaghan dahah koon Iran az Russiyeh nokhteh migereh. On what not to do....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

F-22Raptor said:


> The Russians are being completely routed in the Kyiv region in their retreat the last few days. Huge losses coming in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509928906513653765


Illia is hit or miss with his news, but embarrassing non-the-less and if anyone had doubts about NATO vs Russia, it should be clear who the winner is here.

The US simply would not have these logistical problems.

Iran vs the Anglo-sphere LOLOOL


----------



## F-22Raptor

Stryker1982 said:


> Illia is hit or miss with his news, but embarrassing non-the-less and if anyone had doubts about NATO vs Russia, it should be clear who the winner is here.
> 
> The US simply would not have these logistical problems.
> 
> Iran vs the Anglo-sphere LOLOOL
> 
> View attachment 829441



US finally back in the World Cup! We have lots of young talent, truly in preparation for the home World Cup in 2026.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> About the helicopter attack recently.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509823635443240961
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the key difference between Iran and others.
> 
> A highly dangerous and risky operation, one could easily considering this a suicidal martyrdom operation by Ukraine has to be done in this fashion, in Iran's circumstance, large stockpile of UAS would handle this operation without any risk and far more expansively across many targets. I like alot of the methodology of Iranian thinking overall, of course the focus has largely ignore many sectors of the military, we can't expect everything to be perfect in a economy under seige.



The issue is IRGC is Iran’s only true force that is contract soldier like. 

Artesh is mostly just conscripts who were sent to sad bazi for 18 months then discharged.

Iran’s IRGC generals have their flaws like Russians don’t carry much about protecting soldiers and will take high losses to achieve an objective. But generally they are very capable. If they were not, you couldn’t have so many successful miltias around the Middle East be developed.

Even Pentagon assessment is when it comes to building up relationships and foreign legions with cohesion...Iran ranks ahead of Russia and China in this regard.

That being said IRGC and generals are a limited quantity. Artesh needs to be Iran’s workhorse in case of defending itself in a major war.

Artesh is Iran’s weakest link, yes it has special forces units and very capable units like NOHED, but those are again limited supply and numbers. What you need is your main force of 250,000 Artesh to be competent and an effective fighting force of decently trained soldiers.



Stryker1982 said:


> Illia is hit or miss with his news, but embarrassing non-the-less and if anyone had doubts about NATO vs Russia, it should be clear who the winner is here.
> 
> The US simply would not have these logistical problems.
> 
> Iran vs the Anglo-sphere LOLOOL
> 
> View attachment 829441



Putin himself said NATO vs Russia there is no comparison. NATO would crush Russia. But Putin made it clear nuclear weapons would be on the table in that scenario to 

A) deter that type of conflict from even occurring

B) if it does occur then leveling the playing field by destroying large parts of NATO in early days of war via tactical nuclear strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> The issue is IRGC is Iran’s only true force that is contract soldier like.
> 
> Artesh is mostly just conscripts who were sent to sad bazi for 18 months then discharged.
> 
> Iran’s IRGC generals have their flaws like Russians don’t carry much about protecting soldiers and will take high losses to achieve an objective. But generally they are very capable. If they were not, you couldn’t have so many successful miltias around the Middle East be developed.
> 
> Even Pentagon assessment is when it comes to building up relationships and foreign legions with cohesion...Iran ranks ahead of Russia and China in this regard.
> 
> That being said IRGC and generals are a limited quantity. Artesh needs to be Iran’s workhorse in case of defending itself in a major war.
> 
> Artesh is Iran’s weakest link, yes it has special forces units and very capable units like NOHED, but those are again limited supply and numbers. What you need is your main force of 250,000 Artesh to be competent and an effective fighting force of decently trained soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Putin himself said NATO vs Russia there is no comparison. NATO would crush Russia. But Putin made it clear nuclear weapons would be on the table in that scenario to
> 
> A) deter that type of conflict from even occurring
> 
> B) if it does occur then leveling the playing field by destroying large parts of NATO in early days of war via tactical nuclear strikes



Upgraded F-15s/F-16s would destroy the Russian Air Force. F-22s/F-35s would be overkill. US air power would be overwhelming for Russia


----------



## Xerxes22

Welcome to the new yankee apologist jester clown. Take it sumwhere else. @Mata Elang

Can anyone tell me wen this nuclear talks will be over or wen we will reach a deal?So that we can finally order sum russian sukhoi interceptors ? No stopping delivery now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

TheImmortal said:


> The issue is IRGC is Iran’s only true force that is contract soldier like.
> 
> Artesh is mostly just conscripts who were sent to sad bazi for 18 months then discharged.
> 
> Iran’s IRGC generals have their flaws like Russians don’t carry much about protecting soldiers and will take high losses to achieve an objective. But generally they are very capable. If they were not, you couldn’t have so many successful miltias around the Middle East be developed.
> 
> Even Pentagon assessment is when it comes to building up relationships and foreign legions with cohesion...Iran ranks ahead of Russia and China in this regard.
> 
> That being said IRGC and generals are a limited quantity. Artesh needs to be Iran’s workhorse in case of defending itself in a major war.
> 
> Artesh is Iran’s weakest link, yes it has special forces units and very capable units like NOHED, but those are again limited supply and numbers. What you need is your main force of 250,000 Artesh to be competent and an effective fighting force of decently trained soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> Putin himself said NATO vs Russia there is no comparison. NATO would crush Russia. But Putin made it clear nuclear weapons would be on the table in that scenario to
> 
> A) deter that type of conflict from even occurring
> 
> B) if it does occur then leveling the playing field by destroying large parts of NATO in early days of war via tactical nuclear strikes


What steps do u suggest to turn artesh into a competent fighting force ?

Mariupol is gone. Next stop Kharkov. The whole of ukraine must be annexed. To compensate for the russian lose, there can be no acceptable victory other than the total annexation of all Ukrainian territory.



Blue In Green said:


> Following Rob Lee on Twitter who is a very respected source in the OSINT/WAR commentator community has given many a more sobering wakeup call as to what has been happening to the Russians in Ukraine.
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this.... but Russian MOD needs to abandon (which they already are) many vectors of attack and consolidate the breakaway regions just so they can walk away with *something. *If Ukrainian forces gain moment (which they have) then we can genuinely see more devastating counter-attacks against Russian forces, even in the areas with their presence is heaviest.
> 
> RuAF, ISR, Command structure, logistics, pre-war planning, strategic initiative and most important *combined arms warfare. *Has been a resounding failure.
> 
> They're running low on PGM's cannot risk dipping into the stocks meant for NATO targets. A point easily provable by the near immediate use of dummy-bombs by Su-34s and Su-25s early on in the conflict, fly-low...... FLYING LOW!!!!


My question here is ...i thought russia had close to a million active serviceman. Why do they not deploy 100k more ? Surely this will help secure donbass quicker ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> Upgraded F-15s/F-16s would destroy the Russian Air Force. F-22s/F-35s would be overkill. US air power would be overwhelming for Russia



Most F-22’s are grounded and Air Force is already retiring some (30ish). High maintenance aircraft doubtful it could carry a high sortie workload that world war requires.

Nonetheless if airbases would get nukes, it doesn’t really matter as both sides would lose most of their fighters and airbases. It would quickly become a ground war.

That is Soviet and Russian war doctrine against NATO. Use nukes to level the playing field or risk losing Moscow.


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> Most F-22’s are grounded and Air Force is already retiring some (30ish). High maintenance aircraft doubtful it could carry a high sortie workload that world war requires.
> 
> Nonetheless if airbases would get nukes, it doesn’t really matter as both sides would lose most of their fighters and airbases. It would quickly become a ground war.
> 
> That is Soviet and Russian war doctrine against NATO. Use nukes to level the playing field or risk losing Moscow.




Those F-22s are being retired because they are older blocks, and that money will be spent on NGAD, which already flew in 2020. The 6th Gen follow on to F-22 is moving out faster than most expect. It’s no coincidence that 6th Gen NGAD, B-21, AIM-260 are all coming online soon. The next revolution in US air power is close at hand.


----------



## TruthHurtz

F-22Raptor said:


> The Russians are being completely routed in the Kyiv region in their retreat the last few days. Huge losses coming in.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509928906513653765



Ponomarenko is a notorious bullsh*tter and literal Nazi weirdo, his claims shouldn't even be taken with a grain of salt.


Blue In Green said:


> Following Rob Lee on Twitter who is a very respected source in the OSINT/WAR commentator community has given many a more sobering wakeup call as to what has been happening to the Russians in Ukraine.
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this.... but Russian MOD needs to abandon (which they already are) many vectors of attack and consolidate the breakaway regions just so they can walk away with *something. *If Ukrainian forces gain moment (which they have) then we can genuinely see more devastating counter-attacks against Russian forces, even in the areas with their presence is heaviest.
> 
> RuAF, ISR, Command structure, logistics, pre-war planning, strategic initiative and most important *combined arms warfare. *Has been a resounding failure.
> 
> They're running low on PGM's cannot risk dipping into the stocks meant for NATO targets. A point easily provable by the near immediate use of dummy-bombs by Su-34s and Su-25s early on in the conflict, fly-low...... FLYING LOW!!!!



Rob Lee is rapidly discrediting himself with his cookie cutter OSINT analysis, he (and Kofman) was literally befuddled by basic airfield seizure ops in the beginning of the war, like the RUAF has some obligation to follow their DC think tank war strategy. Telegram accounts are literally all you need to follow this war and they paint a much different picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Xerxes22 said:


> What steps do u suggest to turn artesh into a competent fighting force ?
> 
> Mariupol is gone. Next stop Kharkov. The whole of ukraine must be annexed. To compensate for the russian lose, there can be no acceptable victory other than the total annexation of all Ukrainian territory.
> 
> 
> My question here is ...i thought russia had close to a million active serviceman. Why do they not deploy 100k more ? Surely this will help secure donbass quicker ?



It's easy to look at theoretical and technical amounts of troops for each nation and just assume that they can call upon such numbers whenever need be, but the problem comes down to the logistics of such an undertaking.

Russia was already spreading itself quite thinly when they were bringing in literal thousands of troops and ready to use equipment from all corners of the Federation (even from Eastern defense districts). Now they're pulling men and resources from other areas (Georgia for example) just to bolster their own battle-lines against staunch Ukrainian resistance/counter-attacks. It points to there being a problem of 'ready to go' men/supplies/troops. The general consensus thus far has been that the Russian Federation already went to great lengths to muster up 200,000 soldiers for this invasion, a woefully meager number such an operation. They needed well over that amount to achieve their lofty goals and now given the set-backs they've been facing in the North. We see tactical retreats all around Kiev. It doesn't paint a good picture for Russia as asking for even more men and supplies would point to the war going badly. Public opinion in Russia might start to turn as the investment of young men going into the meat-grinder becomes less optimistic since there's already 200,000 and asking for more (conscripts potentially) could cause severe backlash.

In-short: getting the troops there, feeding them, housing them, supplying them, making sure communication is intact. All seem to be facing severe attrition on-top of Ukrainian forces conducting counter-ops on the most vulnerable parts of the supply lines, namely fuel and general supplies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

TruthHurtz said:


> Ponomarenko is a notorious bullsh*tter and literal Nazi weirdo, his claims shouldn't even be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> Rob Lee is rapidly discrediting himself with his cookie cutter OSINT analysis, he (and Kofman) was literally befuddled by basic airfield seizure ops in the beginning of the war, like the RUAF has some obligation to follow their DC think tank war strategy. Telegram accounts are literally all you need to follow this war and they paint a much different picture.



Pomonarenko and now Rob Lee are severely biased to only talk about pro Ukraine stuff.

The former is basically propaganda.

But the Pro Russia accounts I follow admit that Kiyv was either a feint or failure and the focus is now on Donbass.

Kiyv, Sumy, and Kherson have seen Russian retreats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

The Russian Federation released new casualty figures a couple of days ago. 1351 Russian servicemen have been killed versus around 14.000 Ukrainians, in addition to 16.000 heavily injured Ukrainian troops who will not return to the battlefield.

Destruction of the Ukrainian military is staggering in scope. Another testimony to the power of the Russian armed forces, and to just how well they have performed in this special operation. If the US regime cared about avoiding damage to civilians as much as Russia in this war, chances are that the Americans would achieve less over the same period of time.

_____

Moscow offers update on casualties from Ukraine conflict​
The Russian Defense Ministry provided a rare update on the casualties the country's armed forces have suffered during the ongoing military offensive in Ukraine, on Friday.

“Unfortunately, during the special military operation there have been losses among our comrades-in-arms. To date, *1,351 servicemen have died* and *3,825 have been injured*,” the deputy head of the Russian General Staff, Colonel General Sergey Rudskoy told a media briefing.

The official did not provide any figures on soldiers who have potentially gone missing in action or been taken prisoner amid the conflict. The Ukrainian side has sustained heavy casualties (around 30,000) over the past month, Rudskoy clarified. According to Russian military estimates, *around 14,000 Ukrainian troops have been killed*, and a further *16,000 have been injured.*

Ukraine’s military has sustained major losses in hardware, with nearly 1,600 tanks and other armored vehicles destroyed, he alleged, adding that the Russian offensive has largely destroyed Kiev’s air and anti-aircraft forces, while its navy has effectively ceased to exist.

https://www.rt.com/russia/552708-ukraine-conflict-military-casualties/

_____

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TruthHurtz said:


> Ponomarenko is a notorious bullsh*tter and literal Nazi weirdo, his claims shouldn't even be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> Rob Lee is rapidly discrediting himself with his cookie cutter OSINT analysis, he (and Kofman) was literally befuddled by basic airfield seizure ops in the beginning of the war, like the RUAF has some obligation to follow their DC think tank war strategy. Telegram accounts are literally all you need to follow this war and they paint a much different picture.



The videos and verified visual evidence that I've been following thus far points to the exact opposite. I don't have a dog in this fight nor do I hold any feelings of ill-will towards the Russian Federation for this war (they had their reasons). 

Look.... I want to be wrong about what's happening. If all this information coming out really just is disinformation, then I will be the first one to gladly admit I was wrong about Russia's failures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Most F-22’s are grounded and Air Force is already retiring some (30ish). High maintenance aircraft doubtful it could carry a high sortie workload that world war requires.
> 
> Nonetheless if airbases would get nukes, it doesn’t really matter as both sides would lose most of their fighters and airbases. It would quickly become a ground war.
> 
> That is Soviet and Russian war doctrine against NATO. Use nukes to level the playing field or risk losing Moscow.





F-22Raptor said:


> Upgraded F-15s/F-16s would destroy the Russian Air Force. F-22s/F-35s would be overkill. US air power would be overwhelming for Russia



Aside from the possible use of tactical nuclear weapons to degrade NATO airpower. The sortie rate from Russia is surprisingly low in this conflict. They are able to suppress the UKR airforce, but not enough to control the sky either. Finding deactivated BUKs is hard enough, but it is compounded by low numbers of UAVs and loitering munitions.

Does Russia not have any HARM-like munitions? I am not confident in Russia's air based EW capabilities if they have no been able to freely run over the front line in comparison to the capacity of a F-15EX
Russia does not even have a JDAM project to convert its munitions at low cost into PGMs to use from range. Hell, even Iran has these. And that is with a wounded airforce.

Frankly the Russian defence industry is going to be quite wounded as one would expect such a large air force would be capable of suppressing it's OWN equipment they themselves designed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> The Russian Federation released new casualty figures a couple of days ago. 1351 Russian servicemen were killed versus around 14.000 Ukrainians, in addition to 16.000 heavily injured Ukrainian troops who will not return to the battlefield.
> 
> Destruction of Ukrainian is staggering in scope. Another testimony to the power of the Russian military, and to just how well the performed in this special operation. If the US regime cared about avoiding damage to civilians as much as Russia in this war, chances are that the Americans would achieve less over the same period of time.
> 
> _____
> 
> Moscow offers update on casualties from Ukraine conflict​
> The Russian Defense Ministry provided a rare update on the casualties the country's armed forces have suffered during the ongoing military offensive in Ukraine, on Friday.
> 
> “Unfortunately, during the special military operation there have been losses among our comrades-in-arms. To date, *1,351 servicemen have died* and *3,825 have been injured*,” the deputy head of the Russian General Staff, Colonel General Sergey Rudskoy told a media briefing.
> 
> The official did not provide any figures on soldiers who have potentially gone missing in action or been taken prisoner amid the conflict. The Ukrainian side has sustained heavy casualties (around 30,000) over the past month, Rudskoy clarified. According to Russian military estimates, *around 14,000 Ukrainian troops have been killed*, and a further *16,000 have been injured.*
> 
> Ukraine’s military has sustained major losses in hardware, with nearly 1,600 tanks and other armored vehicles destroyed, he alleged, adding that the Russian offensive has largely destroyed Kiev’s air and anti-aircraft forces, while its navy has effectively ceased to exist.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/russia/552708-ukraine-conflict-military-casualties/
> 
> _____



I have hard time reconciling these numbers brother, given the little amount of verified information we've seen come out to validate Ukrainian losses. Don't doubt it per say, but there is literal mountains of visual information to confirm staggering amounts of Russian equipment/men losses all across the theatre.

If this really is just the fog war (still), then I want to be wrong (oh boy do I want to be wrong...).



Stryker1982 said:


> Aside from the possible use of tactical nuclear weapons to degrade NATO airpower. The sortie rate from Russia is surprisingly low in this conflict. They are able to suppress the UKR airforce, but not enough to control the sky either. Finding deactivated BUKs is hard enough, but it is compounded by low numbers of UAVs and loitering munitions.
> 
> Does Russia not have any HARM-like munitions?



I believe it was pretty much agreed upon that Russia's general PGM stock wasn't that numerous in comparison to their peers.

Air-launched PGMs and more specialized ones like HARM don't seem to be in that plentiful of supply. RUAF was using dummy bombs quite early on in the conflict as well as fly-low which means they haven't even secured the air-space in the AO (depending on the area).


----------



## F-22Raptor

Stryker1982 said:


> Aside from the possible use of tactical nuclear weapons to degrade NATO airpower. The sortie rate from Russia is surprisingly low in this conflict. They are able to suppress the UKR airforce, but not enough to control the sky either. Finding deactivated BUKs is hard enough, but it is compounded by low numbers of UAVs and loitering munitions.
> 
> Does Russia not have any HARM-like munitions? I am not confident in Russia's air based EW capabilities if they have no been able to freely run over the front line in comparison to the capacity of a F-15EX
> Russia does not even have a JDAM project to convert its munitions at low cost into PGMs to use from range. Hell, even Iran has these. And that is with a wounded airforce.
> 
> Frankly the Russian defence industry is going to be quite wounded as one would expect such a large air force would be capable of suppressing it's OWN equipment they themselves designed.




I doubt Russia would be able to get many fighters airborne anyways. The US has an inventory of 10,000+ cruise missiles. It fired 500 on Day 1 of Gulf War 2.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> I have hard time reconciling these numbers brother, given the little amount of verified information we've seen come out to validate Ukrainian losses. Don't doubt it per say, but there is literal mountains of visual information to confirm staggering amounts of Russian equipment/men losses all across the theatre.



The Russians don't use the internet like westerners and their Ukrainian clients. In comparison, very few videos have been uploaded by Russian authorities and private internet users. That's because the Ukrainian side will tend to document every single casualty they inflict on Russia, whereas the Russians, being the dominant party and not functioning in the same way as the west, don't need to do this. They're men of action whilst the declining western powers (who get kicked out of Afghanistan by rag tag Taleban) are mostly talk.

So-called social media are a NATO / zionist psy-ops tool. Plus, there is heavy censorship by western regimes and associated internet companies, which further contributes to blurring the ground reality. Social media by their very nature tend to be misleading. Taken in isolation, they do not lend themselves to proper analysis. On social media, we are flooded with many bits of disconnected, often fake information and are therefore encouraged to draw unfounded conclusions based off the superficial perception that this audiovisual information generates.

Simply put, if the impression spawned by the content on the web corresponded to reality, then the Ukrainians would be driving Russian forces out of their territory, but the opposite is taking place.

This conflict will go down as perhaps the most striking demonstration so far, that the ability of modern western propaganda to literally create, generate reality has reached its limits. Emerging powers, despite being outclassed in the information war, can still be victorious against the west and its proxies. I noticed this tendency from around 2005 onward, for example with the resounding failure of the so-called Green Movement "colored revolution" attempt against the Islamic Republic of Iran. During that event the contrast between perception and facts could not have been starker. And ever since, this tendency has been accelerating to the benefit of those who resist the NATO-zionist empire.



Blue In Green said:


> If this really is just the fog war (still), then I want to be wrong (oh boy do I want to be wrong...).



I would say it's the fog of propaganda, rather than of war per se. And this fog is never going to dissipate, even after the collapse of the Ukrainian military and after Russian completely achieved her aims in this war.

You can attempt a test of sorts: if Russia manages to punch through Ukraine's heaviest defensive line in the Donbas, then you may retrospectively sense how misleading the propaganda and psy-ops campaign against Russian military power had actually been.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## jauk

Blue In Green said:


> The videos and verified visual evidence that I've been following thus far points to the exact opposite. I don't have a dog in this fight nor do I hold any feelings of ill-will towards the Russian Federation for this war (they had their reasons).
> 
> Look.... I want to be wrong about what's happening. If all this information coming out really just is disinformation, then I will be the first one to gladly admit I was wrong about Russia's failures.


I a


Stryker1982 said:


> Aside from the possible use of tactical nuclear weapons to degrade NATO airpower. The sortie rate from Russia is surprisingly low in this conflict. They are able to suppress the UKR airforce, but not enough to control the sky either. Finding deactivated BUKs is hard enough, but it is compounded by low numbers of UAVs and loitering munitions.
> 
> Does Russia not have any HARM-like munitions? I am not confident in Russia's air based EW capabilities if they have no been able to freely run over the front line in comparison to the capacity of a F-15EX
> Russia does not even have a JDAM project to convert its munitions at low cost into PGMs to use from range. Hell, even Iran has these. And that is with a wounded airforce.
> 
> Frankly the Russian defence industry is going to be quite wounded as one would expect such a large air force would be capable of suppressing it's OWN equipment they themselves designed.


To reiterate, Russia is fighting on the cheap and with pause. Very successfully at that. If any of accounts are true wrt the $billions of foreign weapons injection into Ukraine, then Russia's bang for the buck is unmistakable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> The Russians don't use the internet like westerners and their Ukrainian clients. In comparison, very few videos have been uploaded by Russian authorities and private internet users. That's because the Ukrainian side will tend to document every single casualty they inflict on Russia, whereas the Russians, being the dominant party and not functioning in the same way as the west, don't need to do this. They're men of action whilst the declining western powers (who get kicked out of Afghanistan by rag tag Taleban) are mostly talk.
> 
> So-called social media are a NATO / zionist psy-ops tool. Plus, there is heavy censorship by western regimes and associated websites, which further contributes to blurring the ground reality. Social media by their very nature tend to be misleading and they do not allow for proper analysis onto themselves. On social media, we are bombarded with many bits of disconnected, often fake information and are therefore encouraged to draw unfounded conclusions based off the superficial perception that this audiovisual information generates.
> 
> Simply put, if the impression generated by the content on the web corresponded to reality, then the Ukrainians would be driving Russian forces out of their territory, but the opposite is taking place.
> 
> What this war will demonstrate, is that the ability of modern western propaganda to literally create, generate reality has reached its limits. Emerging powers, despite being outclassed in the information war, can still be victorious against the west and its proxies. I noticed this tendency from around 2005 onwards, for example with the resounding failure of the so-called Green Movement "colored revolution" attempt against the Islamic Republic of Iran. The contrast between perception and facts could not have been starker. And ever since, this tendency has been accelerating to the benefit of those who resist the NATO-zionist empire.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the fog of propaganda, rather than of war per se. And this fog is never going to be lifted, even after the collapse of the Ukrainian military and after Russian completely achieved her aims in this war.
> 
> You can do a test of sorts: if Russia manages to punch through Ukraine's heaviest defensive line in the Donbas, then you may retrospectively sense how misleading the propaganda and psy-ops campaign against Russian military power had really been.


Much appreciated and welcomed for the clarification Salar-jan! (On a separate note).

I thank god everyday for the progress Iran's domestic military industry has made to make sure the country is safe and doesn't fall into these sort of trappings that other nations seem to always get caught up in... PGMs, drones, radars, AD, command/communication: none of it is an issue for Iran currently and this is where it counts in todays battlefield.

Hopefully we will see our men be outfitted with better gear and switched from a conscript based model to a payed professional model as our own TheImmortal correctly mentioned earlier!

IRGC has paved the way for Iranian sovereignty and continued freedom/independence for the foreseeable future. So much sacrifice has resoundingly payed off....

If only Shaheed Hassan Tehrani Moghaddam were here to see the fruits of his and his teams efforts... I'm glad Hajizadeh is his successor (?).

I think this decade we will see many more great things come out of both the IRGC and Artesh (hopefully).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> I doubt Russia would be able to get many fighters airborne anyways. The US has an inventory of 10,000+ cruise missiles. It fired 500 on Day 1 of Gulf War 2.



At least 20-25% US CMs fail in flight. Russian numbers are even worse. Iranian missiles (old gen) around 30%

10,000 (7,000) wouldn’t last long considering the size of the conflict . Russia has fired over 1200 so far in a little over a month.

Hence why WW3 will be a ground game and a nuke game. Everything else will be destroyed or expended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> At least 20-25% US CMs fail in flight. Russian numbers are even worse. Iranian missiles (old gen) around 30%
> 
> 10,000 (7,000) wouldn’t last long considering the size of the conflict . Russia has fired over 1200 so far in a little over a month.
> 
> Hence why WW3 will be a ground game and a nuke game. Everything else will be destroyed or expended.


I’ve never seen US cruise missiles fail at that rate. Never

The US also has several hundred thousand precision guided bombs. 

And they’re vastly expanding their long range ground based fires as well. The Army will purchase up to 4,000 Precision Strike missiles. 250 which have already been procured. 

The Army will also purchase 3 batteries of Long Range Hypersonic Weapons and 4 Typhon batteries of Tomahawk/SM-6 missiles over the next 5 years. 


It’s all relative. The US has far more capability than any other military on the planet. And deliver it in mass.


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> At least 20-25% US CMs fail in flight. Russian numbers are even worse. Iranian missiles (old gen) around 30%
> 
> 10,000 (7,000) wouldn’t last long considering the size of the conflict . Russia has fired over 1200 so far in a little over a month.
> 
> Hence why WW3 will be a ground game and a nuke game. Everything else will be destroyed or expended.




The US is also expanding its JASSM stealth cruise missile inventory from currently 4,000 up to 10,000. It’s being procured at max capacity of almost 600 a year. I expect US cruise and ballistic missile inventories to approach 20,000 in a decade.


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> At least 20-25% US CMs fail in flight. Russian numbers are even worse. Iranian missiles (old gen) around 30%
> 
> 10,000 (7,000) wouldn’t last long considering the size of the conflict . Russia has fired over 1200 so far in a little over a month.
> 
> Hence why WW3 will be a ground game and a nuke game. Everything else will be destroyed or expended.



I wonder if Iran can one day reach the multiple Tens of Thousands range for PGMs as a whole not just ballistic missiles. 

Seems doable in the next couple decades (another several thousand will be added this decade alone) if domestic production keeps ramping up year-on-year. Would be considerably cheaper too given that the price of comparable Iranian made weapons are lower in general.


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> I’ve never seen US cruise missiles fail at that rate. Never



The latest data we have is the US admitting that the Syrian airbase strike under Trump was 85% success rate. Given that’s the government number the real success rate is lower (Russia claimed 38% during that strike). So I would say both numbers are outliers and truth is somewhere in between. Also remember Syrian air defenses are next to nothing. 



F-22Raptor said:


> It’s all relative. The US has far more capability than any other military on the planet. And deliver it in mass.



I would hope spending close to $850B a year would mean you have more capability than any other military on the planet. In comparison Russian military budget is 65B and who knows how much of that actually goes to military spending 



F-22Raptor said:


> The US is also expanding its JASSM stealth cruise missile inventory from currently 4,000 up to 10,000. It’s being procured at max capacity of almost 600 a year. I expect US cruise and ballistic missile inventories to approach 20,000 in a decade.



Again those missiles have to be brought to the theater (Europe) and when airfields are nuked and large military bases (nuked) and warship battle fleets (nuked). 

Where are you going to hide those CMs? Many will get destroyed during transit and storage, just ask Iran moving theirs to Syria destined for Hezbollah.

US (and NATO) will still have more conventional firepower left than Russia, but wars get won on the ground. This one will be no different.

The bad situation for NATO/US is during this conflict, China will make its move on Taiwan and force US to divert resources (and whatever CMs/BMs/fighter jets survive) to Asian theater.


So like I said, it’s gonna be a war that will come to troops on the ground and who can eliminate the other’s assets with nukes the fastest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> I thank god everyday for the progress Iran's domestic military industry has made to make sure the country is safe and doesn't fall into these sort of trappings that other nations seem to always get caught up in... PGMs, drones, radars, AD, command/communication: none of it is an issue for Iran currently and this is where it counts in todays battlefield.



That's thanks to the ingenuity of Iranian military planners including Iran's commander in chief Supreme Leader Khamenei, who inspired his subordinates with his ideas and with his general understanding of an effective avenue towards development for Iran, given the specificity of the country's characteristics and its geopolitical situation. The entire belief in self-sufficiency and the asymmetric doctrine based on cost-effectiveness and making use of one's own strengths against the enemy's weaknesses, directly stem from and bear the mark of Imam Khamenei's religious-ideological persuasions - and Imam Khomeini's before him.



Blue In Green said:


> Hopefully we will see our men be outfitted with better gear and switched from a conscript based model to a payed professional model as our own TheImmortal correctly mentioned earlier!



In my opinion, we need three formations: a corps as effective as a professional career military - but fully dedicated to and motivated by its religious beliefs nonetheless; a large volunteer paramilitary force; as well a conscript army. Each of these will address a different set of challenges and serve different purposes. In this way, maximum use will be made of Iran's resources for the defence of Islam and the motherland. Basically, this is the pattern Iran is actually following, with the exception that there is no paid professional army in the formal sense.

When it comes to gear, we've in fact been witnessing a steady improvement in the equipment of ground forces since the late 2010's. Kevlar helmets and body armor, modernized infantry weapons, accessories (like night vision equipment and other scopes) and so on, which Iran had shown prototypes of before, are slowly being distributed among more and more units. It's logical, since Iran first invested in areas of priority such as missiles, drones, AD and certain naval assets. Once these were stocked up sufficiently, other areas could be attended to.



Blue In Green said:


> If only Shaheed Hassan Tehrani Moghaddam were here to see the fruits of his and his teams efforts... I'm glad Hajizadeh is his successor (?).



Please also pray for all shohada who consented to the ultimate sacrifice in the path of God, which allowed the Resistance to disrupt the plots of oppressors.

For those interested in the question whether martyrs actually need our prayers, considering the elevated status they enjoy as per the Quran, here's a reply:
http://www.porsemanequran.com/content/فاتحه-برای-شهداء

It explains that praying for the martyrs, much like sending salavat for the Prophet (s) not only has savab, but also contributes to elevating the position of these greats even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> The latest data we have is the US admitting that the Syrian airbase strike under Trump was 85% success rate. Given that’s the government number the real success rate is lower (Russia claimed 38% during that strike). So I would say both numbers are outliers and truth is somewhere in between. Also remember Syrian air defenses are next to nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope spending close to $850B a year would mean you have more capability than any other military on the planet. In comparison Russian military budget is 65B and who knows how much of that actually goes to military spending
> 
> 
> 
> Again those missiles have to be brought to the theater (Europe) and when airfields are nuked and large military bases (nuked) and warship battle fleets (nuked).
> 
> Where are you going to hide those CMs? Many will get destroyed during transit and storage, just ask Iran moving theirs to Syria destined for Hezbollah.
> 
> US (and NATO) will still have more conventional firepower left than Russia, but wars get won on the ground. This one will be no different.
> 
> The bad situation for NATO/US is during this conflict, China will make its move on Taiwan and force US to divert resources (and whatever CMs/BMs/fighter jets survive) to Asian theater.
> 
> 
> So like I said, it’s gonna be a war that will come to troops on the ground and who can eliminate the other’s assets with nukes the fastest.




Again, I’ve never seen US cruise missiles fail at that rate. 10% at most 

No other military can find and fix targets and deliver PGMs at the mass and rate the US can. After degrading enemy A2AD, the US will begin using the several hundred thousands of guided bombs at its disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Gotta take it for what its worth. This assistance package is quite lethal on its own. Most countries barely have this capacity and this is what they can offer for free in mass.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> That's thanks to the ingenuity of Iranian military planners including Iran's commander in chief Supreme Leader Khamenei, who inspired his subordinates with his ideas and with his general understanding of an effective avenue towards development for Iran, given the specificity of the country's characteristics and its geopolitical situation. The entire belief in self-sufficiency and the asymmetric doctrine based on cost-effectiveness and making use of one's own strengths against the enemy's weaknesses, directly stem from and bear the mark of Imam Khamenei's (and Imam Khomeini's before him) religious-ideological persuasions.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, we need three formations: a corps modeled after professional career military - but fully dedicated to and motivated by its religious beliefs nonetheless; a large volunteer paramilitary force; as well a conscript army. Each of these will address a different set of challenges. In this way, maximum use will be made of Iran's resources for the defence of Islam and the motherland. Basically, this is the pattern Iran is actually following, with the exception that there is no paid professional army in the formal sense.
> 
> When it comes to gear, we've in fact been witnessing a steady improvement in the equipment of ground forces since the late 2010's. Kevlar helmets and body armor, more modern infantry weapons, accessories etc which Iran had shown prototypes of before, are slowly being distributed to more and more units. It's logical, since Iran first invested in areas of priority such as missiles, drones, AD and certain navy assets. Once these were stocked up sufficiently, other areas could be attended to.
> 
> 
> 
> Please also pray for all shohada who consented to the ultimate sacrifice in the path of God, which has made Iran safe and disrupted the plots of oppressors.



I will continue to pray for the well-being of the world and our beloved Iranian homeland.... thank you for the kind words and optimism Salar-jan!!


Stryker1982 said:


> View attachment 829505
> 
> 
> Gotta take it for what its worth. This assistance package is quite lethal on its own. Most countries barely have this capacity and this is what they can offer for free in mass.



It'll be a substantial boost to operational capabilities of Ukrainian forces on the ground. I'd imagine that lots of SOF units will be popping amongst the ranks of UKR-forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> Again, I’ve never seen US cruise missiles fail at that rate. 10% at most
> 
> No other military can find and fix targets and deliver PGMs at the mass and rate the US can. After degrading enemy A2AD, the US will begin using the several hundred thousands of guided bombs at its disposal.



Because the definition pentagon uses for “success” is much more liberal. And it’s all militaries that do this not confined to US. But you can be assured Tomahawks fail at least 15% clip with the number being higher.

To me that’s still very good. You are mass producing a missile so bad apples will def happen vs PGM where the worst thing that happens is the missile hits the target and doesn’t explode.

Bombs wont win the war on the ground. Case in point look at Afghanistan or Ukraine. Russia is dropping bombs left and right, yes not the extent that US can but the front lines don’t really budge from bombs in absence of troops.

And again you are forgetting that to drop those bombs using an F-16 or F-35 you need airbases....airbases which will be radioactive and completely destroyed from tactical nukes. So sortie count will be much lower than you are envisioning.

It’s not a war I wish on the world, but it is war that is likely to come as NATO/US continue to push for a one polar world order. 

Listen to this from Biden’s speech in Europe just recently in March.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506045438218194948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> View attachment 829505
> 
> 
> Gotta take it for what its worth. This assistance package is quite lethal on its own. Most countries barely have this capacity and this is what they can offer for free in mass.



Not free they are basically fighting and draining an enemy on behalf of NATO...that is priceless. Plus a lot of these stocks need to be used up as they nearing end of shelf life. And the arms industry is pushing they be used so the militaries have to place new orders.

The military industrial complex is extremely happy for all the profits this will generate.

This is puma drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Blue In Green said:


> I will continue to pray for the well-being of the world and our beloved Iranian homeland.... thank you for the kind words and optimism Salar-jan!!
> 
> 
> It'll be a substantial boost the operational capabilities of Ukrainian forces on the ground. I'd imagine that lots of SOF units will be popping amongst the ranks of UKR-forces.





TheImmortal said:


> Not free they are basically fighting and draining an enemy on behalf of NATO...that is priceless. Plus a lot of these stocks need to be used up as they nearing end of shelf life. And the arms industry is pushing they be used so the militaries have to place new orders.
> 
> The military industrial complex is extremely happy for all the profits this will generate.
> 
> This is puma drone
> 
> View attachment 829510




WASHINGTON — The Biden administration will work with allies to transfer Soviet-made tanks to bolster Ukrainian defenses in the country’s eastern Donbas region, a U.S. official said on Friday.

The decision to act as an intermediary to help transfer the Soviet-made tanks, which Ukrainian troops know how to use, comes in response to a request from President Volodymyr Zelensky of Ukraine, the official said. It marks the first time in the war that the United States has helped transfer tanks.

The official said the transfers would begin soon, but declined to say how many tanks would be sent, or from which countries they would come. They will allow Ukraine to conduct long-range artillery strikes on Russian targets in Donbas, said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to speak publicly.

The tanks’ arrival could be another signal of a new phase in the war, which is five weeks old and has been dominated by Russian attacks on Ukrainian cities and installations from the air, and a stalled Russian advance on the ground. Earlier this week, Russian officials indicated that they were refocusing their efforts on eastern Ukraine, where Russian-backed separatists have been fighting Ukrainian soldiers since 2014.










U.S. Will Help Transfer Soviet-Made Tanks to Ukraine


The transfer, a response to a request from Ukraine’s president, will mark the first time the Biden administration has helped send tanks in the five-week-old war.




www.nytimes.com






And now Ukraine will be getting new tanks as well


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> WASHINGTON — The Biden administration will work with allies to transfer Soviet-made tanks to bolster Ukrainian defenses in the country’s eastern Donbas region, a U.S. official said on Friday.
> 
> The decision to act as an intermediary to help transfer the Soviet-made tanks, which Ukrainian troops know how to use, comes in response to a request from President Volodymyr Zelensky of Ukraine, the official said. It marks the first time in the war that the United States has helped transfer tanks.
> 
> The official said the transfers would begin soon, but declined to say how many tanks would be sent, or from which countries they would come. They will allow Ukraine to conduct long-range artillery strikes on Russian targets in Donbas, said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to speak publicly.
> 
> The tanks’ arrival could be another signal of a new phase in the war, which is five weeks old and has been dominated by Russian attacks on Ukrainian cities and installations from the air, and a stalled Russian advance on the ground. Earlier this week, Russian officials indicated that they were refocusing their efforts on eastern Ukraine, where Russian-backed separatists have been fighting Ukrainian soldiers since 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Will Help Transfer Soviet-Made Tanks to Ukraine
> 
> 
> The transfer, a response to a request from Ukraine’s president, will mark the first time the Biden administration has helped send tanks in the five-week-old war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now Ukraine will be getting new tanks as well



They aren’t tanks. They are Cold War era IFVs. 

Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Xerxes22

Blue In Green said:


> It's easy to look at theoretical and technical amounts of troops for each nation and just assume that they can call upon such numbers whenever need be, but the problem comes down to the logistics of such an undertaking.
> 
> Russia was already spreading itself quite thinly when they were bringing in literal thousands of troops and ready to use equipment from all corners of the Federation (even from Eastern defense districts). Now they're pulling men and resources from other areas (Georgia for example) just to bolster their own battle-lines against staunch Ukrainian resistance/counter-attacks. It points to there being a problem of 'ready to go' men/supplies/troops. The general consensus thus far has been that the Russian Federation already went to great lengths to muster up 200,000 soldiers for this invasion, a woefully meager number such an operation. They needed well over that amount to achieve their lofty goals and now given the set-backs they've been facing in the North. We see tactical retreats all around Kiev. It doesn't paint a good picture for Russia as asking for even more men and supplies would point to the war going badly. Public opinion in Russia might start to turn as the investment of young men going into the meat-grinder becomes less optimistic since there's already 200,000 and asking for more (conscripts potentially) could cause severe backlash.
> 
> In-short: getting the troops there, feeding them, housing them, supplying them, making sure communication is intact. All seem to be facing severe attrition on-top of Ukrainian forces conducting counter-ops on the most vulnerable parts of the supply lines, namely fuel and general supplies.


I just dont understand. How can a so called super power such as russia can not even muster 500k for an invasion. It is such a shame. As i said before, it not good when military expertise and battle strategy is taken from the hands of the military men unto the hands of political leaders in this instance Vlad Putin.

Its so very obvious that the Russian generals struggle to discuss battle tactics with putin honestly because of fear. Or sumone wudve told him "forget about no civilian casualty, if we are serious about a quick victory civilians will lose lives" they wud also tell him ukrainian forces are heavily entrenched in fortified position and it will be a tough battle. 

The reason why hitler lost his army in stalingrad was because him and Göring thought they know more about military matters than his talented german generals. They thought they cud resupply by air and ended up losing the whole war because hitler thought being a dictator and being Alexander or Julias Ceasar are the same. No its not. They were military leaders before they were polticians. 

Men like Caesar and Alexander achieved wat they did because they were always honest in their battle assesment. But who will tell putin "vlad dont have our troops sitting next to the border for months while giving ukraine time to get armed with javelins and repositions their troops to strategic locations". No they waited and waited and waited even though they were well set to attack way before. 

No one told him either that there need to be week long extensive aerial bombardment before moving the troops in. Its total shambles nothing more. Im darn certain Iran wud have made way more progress against ukraine than russians.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509963080830226435


----------



## jauk

Blue In Green said:


> I wonder if Iran can one day reach the multiple Tens of Thousands range for PGMs as a whole not just ballistic missiles.
> 
> Seems doable in the next couple decades (another several thousand will be added this decade alone) if domestic production keeps ramping up year-on-year. Would be considerably cheaper too given that the price of comparable Iranian made weapons are lower in general.


Being the idealist, any country’s future that is saturated with guns and bombs is a dim future. Hopefully Iran’s future is is one of progress, wealth, and justice and a true bright light for all to gravitate to and devoid of this stuff.


----------



## aryobarzan

*When an entire nation goes to a picnic in one day*.​*Today is the "nature day" also called " Sizdah Be-dar" and all Iranians are making Kebob.. and that includes me....






































Since ancient times, Iranians have marked the 13th day of the Nowruz holidays that comes after 12 days of festivities, which represent the number of the months of the year.The ancient Iranians took to the gardens and the plains and celebrated the day. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> They aren’t tanks. They are Cold War era IFVs.
> 
> Better than nothing I suppose.



They are definitely tanks. Likely T-72s


----------



## jauk



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

In other news, Pakistan feeling the full force of the NWO. Shows how much of a banana republic it is to be fair. They show their arrogance towards us but their leader gets toppled by yankees as easily as flipping butter. And im told they are supposed to be a major chinese ally. LMFAO. Greatness to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

You're not going to convince anyone here. Just look at how badly the Patriot SAM system has performed against cheap drones and missiles given to the Houthis by Iran. 10% is a best case scenario. Otherwise how did the Russians get their hands on those Tomahawks in Syria ?



F-22Raptor said:


> Again, I’ve never seen US cruise missiles fail at that rate. 10% at most
> 
> No other military can find and fix targets and deliver PGMs at the mass and rate the US can. After degrading enemy A2AD, the US will begin using the several hundred thousands of guided bombs at its disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510274616824152066

This was a massive piece of intel for the Ukrainians

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sha ah

No one is reporting on this but the Russian Rubble has recovered most of its value since the war in Ukraine started and the sanctions were imposed. It was trading at around 77 before the war, then hit a high of 130 with the sanctions and has now settled at 85 against the dollar. 






Putin is now demanding that any country that wants to purchase Russian oil pay in Rubles or local currencies like the Chinese Yuan or Indian Rupee. The Saudis and UAE have also recently declared that they will start diversifying by accepting Chinese Yuan for oil. 

I'm not sure but some economists seem to be predicting a huge global recession on the way. Remember Russia and Ukraine produce 30% of the worlds wheat and inflation is soaring all over the world now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

It was never intended to be a full scale invasion. Russia's main goal in this is securing Crimea and the Donbas, which are Russian enclaves that no longer want to be apart of Ukraine since the CIA backed coup in 2014. The Oliver Stone documentary "Ukraine on Fire" goes over the coup in intricate details but it has now been banned from the mainstream. You can however view it on rumble, an alternatve to youtube, for free.

Anyways the war would end tomorrow if Ukraine would simply accept a number of 4 demands. 1) Accept Crimea as Russian territory 2) Accept Donbas Republics as independent states 3) Never join NATO and remain a neutral country 4) cease all hostilities. Unfortunately the former comedian / clown turned NATO stooge is merely a puppet of the US and wants to fight Russia to the last Ukrainian. He even purged his military of 2 generals recently and he's outlawed all opposition parties and had a negotiator executed. 

Realistically the terms would have been alot less harsh if Ukraine had accepted the Minsk agreement negotiated by Russia and the EU. However at every turn Ukraine only stalled for time to rearm. In 7 years they bombed Donbas relentlessly, killing 14,000, something like 80% on the Russian side died. Eventually Putin simply had enough and decided to act.

The west is promoting Zelensky as some kind of democratic saint/savior of some sort but in reality just read what the Pandora papers have to say about him. According to the report, he's worth as estimated 1.3 billion and owns a 30 million dollar villa in Florida. Not bad for a comedian right ?






In the western mainstream media they're promoting the narrative that Ukraine is winning but let's look at the reality on the ground. One quarter of all Ukrainians are now refugees or internally displaced. All their cities have turned to rubble. Meanwhile Russia has captured as much territory in Ukraine as there is in "great" Britain.

Some people are saying that the Russian invasion has failed because they haven't been able to take Kiev or Kharkiv but realistically 170,000 troops is not nearly enough to take or hold cities or that size, never mind all of Ukraine.

I'm not 100% sure about this but if you look at it, most of Russia's activity has been in the south. In Mariupol, the last remaining pocket has been cut into 3 pockets, 2 with their backs against the ocean and another is completely surrounded from all sides. It's just a matter of time. The Ukrainians recently tried evacuating some of their commanders from Marupol by helicopters that were both shot down. After that if the Russians just take Odessa or just blockade it, they've basically cut off Ukraine from the sea.






Now in the west they will say "well they couldn't take Kiev they failed" But did they ? I mean if the Ukrainians would have simply folded and Zelensky would have fled, then I'm sure that the Russians gladly would have moved in BUT at the end of the day they did still manage to prevent and are still preventing and tying up hundreds of thousands of troops from joining the fight in the south and in Donbas.

They're saying Russia has lost in Ukraine because they've lost 200 or so tanks and 15-20 fighter jets. Okay sure but Russia has 3000 tanks in its inventory and 10,000 in storage. Out of those 10,000, likely a few thousand or two are likely in pretty good shape. Surely better than the 1960s era Soviet ifvs that the Germans are planning to give to Ukraine. So far the Ukrainians have lost almost 2000 tanks. They have more but the Russians are also now targeting their fuel supplies, vital industry. lubricants, repair facilities, etc. As for aircrafts, the Russians have 1000 in active service. you think losing 15 or 20 is going to slow them down at all ? The Ukrainians have lost most of their airforce at this point.

The US and NATO and can supplying Ukraine but alot of that equipment is going to get destroyed. Most of Ukraine's airforce has been destroyed but today they managed to fly two helicopters really low and strike at a Russian oil depot near the border. Bold move but guess what, is that going to slow down Russia ? Do you know how many oil facilities Russia has or how much oil/jet fuel/lubricants they can and will continue to produce ? Also there will be massive retaliation and if Zelensky wants to trade hit for hit with Russia, do you really think that's a winning proposition ?

Anyways right now Ukraine has to have everything it needs transported into the country. Some of it will make it, but some of it will be annihilated by airstrike and missiles as we've already seen. In the big picture, defense contractors win, US taxpayers, the taxpayers of NATO countries lose. Just as an example, McDonalds, by leaving Russia, has lost 10% of its total revenue. Germany's economic output figures have now been slashed. Meanwhile their military budget is soaring through the roof. Great for military contractors. However nyone in Ukraine in any position of power who can see the writing on the wall and wants to seriously negotiate with Russia is being brutally purged.

Again the NATO countries seem to want to fight Russia to the last Ukrainian and there's a massive multi billion dollar propaganda drive behind it. Those stories about ghosts in Kiev, IL-72s being shot down without a shred of evidence to show. Now Zelensky is saying that his plan is to fight Russia until they take back all of their territory.

You realize this is not Afghanistan or some far off land. Crimea is majority ethnically Russian, the Donbas is majority Russian. The Russians will not abandon their own and if necessary if they send Ukraine back into the stone age. Realistically NATO don't have the guts to fight Russia themselves. Do you blame them ? I don't think they feel too confident after running away from Afghanistan in sheer panic from a bunch of tribal village dwellers in rags. Why fight Russia when they can just sacrifice Ukraine to chip away at Russia right ?

I feel sorry for Ukrainian people. A literal comedian, a literal clown is leading their country into oblivion. He knows nothing about politics, intelligence or military matters. Even the Israeli Prime Minister told him to negotiate for the sake of his people. But it seems that he's determined to go through with the neo con / military industrial complex plot to sacrifice Ukraine to make a few filthy rich men even richer. After all the war in Afghanistan ended and the military industrial complex needed a new war to drive up weapons sales.





Xerxes22 said:


> I just dont understand. How can a so called super power such as russia can not even muster 500k for an invasion. It is such a shame. As i said before, it not good when military expertise and battle strategy is taken from the hands of the military men unto the hands of political leaders in this instance Vlad Putin.
> 
> Its so very obvious that the Russian generals struggle to discuss battle tactics with putin honestly because of fear. Or sumone wudve told him "forget about no civilian casualty, if we are serious about a quick victory civilians will lose lives" they wud also tell him ukrainian forces are heavily entrenched in fortified position and it will be a tough battle.
> 
> The reason why hitler lost his army in stalingrad was because him and Göring thought they know more about military matters than his talented german generals. They thought they cud resupply by air and ended up losing the whole war because hitler thought being a dictator and being Alexander or Julias Ceasar are the same. No its not. They were military leaders before they were polticians.
> 
> Men like Caesar and Alexander achieved wat they did because they were always honest in their battle assesment. But who will tell putin "vlad dont have our troops sitting next to the border for months while giving ukraine time to get armed with javelins and repositions their troops to strategic locations". No they waited and waited and waited even though they were well set to attack way before.
> 
> No one told him either that there need to be week long extensive aerial bombardment before moving the troops in. Its total shambles nothing more. Im darn certain Iran wud have made way more progress against ukraine than russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> They are definitely tanks. Likely T-72s



They are not. It would be worth it to actually read the news:

_The ministry described to CNN that "The tanks, which are type *Pbv 501*, stem from the Cold War-era East German army and had been sold to Sweden, then resold to the Czech Republic, who will deliver them to Ukraine."_












Germany okays sale of former GDR infantry fighting vehicles to Ukraine


Germany has approved the delivery to Ukraine of several dozen infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) that originally belonged to the former communist East Germany amid criticism that Berlin is not sending enough military aid to Kyiv.




www.reuters.com


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> They are not. It would be worth it to actually read the news:
> 
> _The ministry described to CNN that "The tanks, which are type *Pbv 501*, stem from the Cold War-era East German army and had been sold to Sweden, then resold to the Czech Republic, who will deliver them to Ukraine."_
> View attachment 829740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany okays sale of former GDR infantry fighting vehicles to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Germany has approved the delivery to Ukraine of several dozen infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) that originally belonged to the former communist East Germany amid criticism that Berlin is not sending enough military aid to Kyiv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com




The German IFVs have nothing to do with it. The NYT is referring to actual tanks being sent to Ukraine.



TheImmortal said:


> They are not. It would be worth it to actually read the news:
> 
> _The ministry described to CNN that "The tanks, which are type *Pbv 501*, stem from the Cold War-era East German army and had been sold to Sweden, then resold to the Czech Republic, who will deliver them to Ukraine."_
> View attachment 829740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany okays sale of former GDR infantry fighting vehicles to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Germany has approved the delivery to Ukraine of several dozen infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) that originally belonged to the former communist East Germany amid criticism that Berlin is not sending enough military aid to Kyiv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510073802046255106


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510327047914205185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510327125848604678

What a pointless and disaster of a war for Russia


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510310235747016719

The Russians were routed in the north


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510310235747016719
> 
> The Russians were routed in the north



They left the North. No point holding something you can’t capture. Move the forces thru Belarus and Russia back into Donbass and Luchnask

This goal is what Putin should have done since the beginning....secure the two breakaway provinces and establish a buffer zone. Then capture Mariupol and possibly Odessa. Much more manageable and would happen swiftly with 170K troops. The Northern invasion of Kiyv-kharkvin-Sumy was pointless disaster

What Russia is doing now is what the US & Turkey did in Northern Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> They left the North. No point holding something you can’t capture. Move the forces thru Belarus and Russia back into Donbass and Luchnask
> 
> This goal is what Putin should have done since the beginning....secure the two breakaway provinces and establish a buffer zone. Then capture Mariupol and possibly Odessa. Much more manageable and would happen swiftly with 170K troops. The Northern invasion of Kiyv-kharkvin-Sumy was pointless disaster
> 
> What Russia is doing now is what the US & Turkey did in Northern Syria





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510333813527883781

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510333815784357892

Trent worked for the DOD for 30 years. It was definitely a rout. Russian lines completely collapsed upon retreat


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510321634812514325


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510333813527883781
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510333815784357892
> 
> Trent worked for the DOD for 30 years. It was definitely a rout. Russian lines completely collapsed upon retreat



That map is not accurate at all. I don’t care where Trent work much less he worked at DOD propaganda machine.

I been monitoring this conflict using both sources. Russian sources have been moving thru Belarus and Sumy route from last 2 weeks at the minimum.

The Kiyv region was mined over week ago using mine launchers, the video is online.

A lot of the “route” you are seeing is visual confirmation of the damage from the firefights happening in first month of the war and the artillery and counter artillery strikes.

Here is an example of Ukraine entering a town outside of Kiyv for the first time since early days of war, notice all the dead civilians just laying around.

Would you say these civilians were “routed”? Of course not they probably been there for some time. It’s just videos are finally coming out now that Ukraine is moving into the captured regions.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509985789404459011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> That map is not accurate at all. I don’t care where Trent work much less he worked at DOD propaganda machine.
> 
> I been monitoring this conflict using both sources. Russian sources have been moving thru Belarus and Sumy route from last 2 weeks at the minimum.
> 
> The Kiyv region was mined over week ago using mine launchers, the video is online.
> 
> A lot of the “route” you are seeing is visual confirmation of the damage from the firefights happening in first month of the war and the artillery and counter artillery strikes.
> 
> Here is an example of Ukraine entering a town outside of Kiyv for the first time since early days of war, notice all the dead civilians just laying around.
> 
> Would you say these civilians were “routed”? Of course not they probably been there for some tkme.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509985789404459011




Once again, the Russians were completely routed in the North. Their lines utterly collapsed upon retreat. 

I know it’s difficult to accept, but it’s reality.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510336175776665602

A complete collapse of Russian forces in the matter of several days

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> They are not. It would be worth it to actually read the news:
> 
> _The ministry described to CNN that "The tanks, which are type *Pbv 501*, stem from the Cold War-era East German army and had been sold to Sweden, then resold to the Czech Republic, who will deliver them to Ukraine."_
> View attachment 829740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany okays sale of former GDR infantry fighting vehicles to Ukraine
> 
> 
> Germany has approved the delivery to Ukraine of several dozen infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) that originally belonged to the former communist East Germany amid criticism that Berlin is not sending enough military aid to Kyiv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510343433570897929
They are indeed T-72s


----------



## SalarHaqq

Raghfarm007 said:


>



Many thanks for sharing this. It turned out to be the single most qualitative and comprehensive document I have seen on the Ukrainian conflict so far. Genuine, objective, competent analysis from someone with the necessary theoretical and practical knowledge. A welcome change from deductive leaps based off shreds of decontextualized social media content.

This video is mandatory viewing for anyone wishing to gain deeper insight into the ongoing Russian special operation. It not only offers a proper perspective but also abundant intellectual stimulation towards meaningful independent personal research for verification purposes.

Scott Ritter's mastery of the subjects he's commenting on is solid, and he is impartial enough to highlight that what he's providing is essentially informed speculation rather than cross-examined depiction of reality. As he rightly indicates, anyone claiming to know exactly what's going on there should not be taken all too seriously due to the fact that the information available to us is selective and incomplete as of now. However, what is pretty certain is that NATO-sponsored psy-ops narratives about Russia "losing the war" or spectacularly failing in its objectives are simply far fetched and baseless.

To understand why, listen to the interview.






@BlueInGreen

____

By the way, why is an American user who was practically never seen in the Iranian Chill Thread before, suddenly making an appearance and posting large amounts of pro-Ukrainian / pro-NATO Tweets here...? This should make Iranians think again if they truly believe that Russia's cooperation with Iran, no matter how much it may leave to be desired, is not considered by Washington as a serious threat to its global hegemony. Apparently as few as twenty or so Iranians on PDF getting to read and hear alternatives to western propaganda about the war in Ukraine is making Americans nervous already.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BigMelatonin

What's going on Pakistan? It seems there's an attempt to remove Imran Khan from power by the usual suspects according to him. I haven't seen clear analysis of how likely the effort is to succeed.
If they succeed and a western puppet government is put into power it will certainly have consequences for Iran. We may see increased terrorist activity in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

BigMelatonin said:


> What's going on Pakistan? It seems there's an attempt to remove Imran Khan from power by the usual suspects according to him. I haven't seen clear analysis of how likely the effort is to succeed.
> If they succeed and a western puppet government is put into power it will certainly have consequences for Iran. We may see increased terrorist activity in Balochistan.


Anything happening in Pakistan has nothing to do with iran.so stop overthinking.Its not your problem.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Anything happening in Pakistan has nothing to do with iran.


Including the likes of Jundollah or Jaish Ul Adl??? You're coming from a weird angle yo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

925boy said:


> Including the likes of Jundollah or Jaish Ul Adl??? You're coming from a weird angle yo.


Yes like BLA and other terrorist organizations also that operate and fire rockets from Iran.

Pro west governments have remained in power in past also,its not first time a pro western regime is coming to power (they have not completely succeeded yet)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> Once again, the Russians were completely routed in the North. Their lines utterly collapsed upon retreat.
> 
> I know it’s difficult to accept, but it’s reality.



Even Western analysts don’t agree with you.

The face covered Taliban guy you quote is a known propagandist. Most serious people in OSINT don’t consider that guy credible. At least Rob Lee attempts to mask his biases, the other guy just makes up stuff.

And actual analysis by pro Ukrainian source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510289340282327047

And I’m pretty sure I been vocal on here about the realities of Russians failure. Many thought I was being pessimistic, but when you follow the Syrian civil war for 5+ years, you get a good sense of how war goes on social media. Russia is failing bad mostly due to obsolete soviet doctrine that didn’t accommodate to realities of war (drones, anti tanks, etc).

What’s Ironic is the the asymmetrical part of the conventional strategy that Ukraine is using to survive was *developed by Iran* and used in multiple theaters (HZ ‘06, Iraq, Syria, Yemen, etc) with great success.

Iran embraced low cost competitive tech asymmetrical warfare while Russia sat idle and laughed. We gifted a Yasir (scaneagle copy) to Russia 5+ years and they didn’t do anything with it.

While Iran develops things like 358 missile and test it against western tech







Russia sits idle trying to match NATO in big ticket items.


There are major issues in Russian military industry and military brass. This conflict at least will HOPEFULLY kick Putin in the *** and have him overhaul the entire armed forces. I’m not optimistic, been preaching the downfall (shrinking) of Russia for years.



BigMelatonin said:


> What's going on Pakistan? It seems there's an attempt to remove Imran Khan from power by the usual suspects according to him. I haven't seen clear analysis of how likely the effort is to succeed.
> If they succeed and a western puppet government is put into power it will certainly have consequences for Iran. We may see increased terrorist activity in Balochistan.



Go ask the Pakistan forum.

Pakistan politics has always been volatile. I think I read that not a single PM has finished his term in decades.

Seems like Khan is just trying to blame outside powers as a desperate attempt to hold power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TruthHurtz

TheImmortal said:


> Pomonarenko and now Rob Lee are severely biased to only talk about pro Ukraine stuff.
> 
> The former is basically propaganda.
> 
> But the Pro Russia accounts I follow admit that Kiyv was either a feint or failure and the focus is now on Donbass.
> 
> Kiyv, Sumy, and Kherson have seen Russian retreats.



It could very well have been an attempt at both, Russia clearly went into this war thinking Ukros would fold, they didn't but tying up their forces in Kiev while degrading their conventional capabilities over the past month will prevent them from reinforcing Donbas in any reasonable capacity and time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Why are you embaressing yourself here ? The ratio for armies going on the offensive is 3 to 1. The Russians were outnumbered 3 to 1 if not 6 to 1 or more. Do you really believe that 40,000 troops were going to take Kiev, a city of 3 million ?

The Russians however did manage to pin down hundreds of thousands of Ukrainian troops while they did what they wanted in the south and east. Soon you'll likely see a huge pincer movement.

So what's the end result ? The Russian currency, the Ruble, has recovered most of its value. A quarter of Ukrainians are now refugees or internally displaced. Ukrainian cities have been shattered. Ukrainian industry destroyed. So who is really winning this war ?

The only people winning in this war are western based defense contractors. The war in Afghanistan ended and they needed another war to sell billions of dollars in weapons. Surely US taxpayers were not winners in the war in Afghanistan were they ? Did the Afghan people win ? No, the military industrial complex however won decisively. You want to drink their Koolaid feel free my friend.












F-22Raptor said:


> Once again, the Russians were completely routed in the North. Their lines utterly collapsed upon retreat.
> 
> I know it’s difficult to accept, but it’s reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> *When an entire nation goes to a picnic in one day*.​*Today is the "nature day" also called " Sizdah Be-dar" and all Iranians are making Kebob.. and that includes me....
> 
> View attachment 829642
> 
> View attachment 829644
> 
> View attachment 829645
> 
> View attachment 829650
> 
> 
> View attachment 829651
> 
> View attachment 829652
> View attachment 829654
> 
> View attachment 829656
> 
> View attachment 829657
> 
> Since ancient times, Iranians have marked the 13th day of the Nowruz holidays that comes after 12 days of festivities, which represent the number of the months of the year.The ancient Iranians took to the gardens and the plains and celebrated the day. *


Well today what I did was patching morons who could not hold their alcohol and stabbed each other with any sort of sharp weapons and blunt weapon you can imagine . They were so much that we ran out of suture set

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

Syria, the violence never seems to end 

A very violent explosion from the side of the residential city, which the international coalition forces take as a home for its members in the Al-Omar oil field. The explosion shook the eastern countryside of Deir Ezzor, with smoke rising from that area.​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510236781295325186

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Why are you embaressing yourself here ? The ratio for armies going on the offensive is 3 to 1. The Russians were outnumbered 3 to 1 if not 6 to 1 or more. Do you really believe that 40,000 troops were going to take Kiev, a city of 3 million ?
> 
> The Russians however did manage to pin down hundreds of thousands of Ukrainian troops while they did what they wanted in the south and east. Soon you'll likely see a huge pincer movement.



There aren’t “hundreds of thousands” of Ukraine troops in Kiyv Oblast and Charvhin oblast.

Plus you don’t send a 40 mile convoy to sit vulnerable to artillery and air strikes to “distract the enemy”.

You could have taken those 40K troops and with naval support stormed Odessa and captured it.

And if Ukraine sent that 50-75K troops in Kiyv to Donbass all that would do is concentrate a ton of soldiers in a regional area for cruise missiles, UAVs, and fighter jets to just demolish. Just ask Syrian terrorists. You cannot “hide” 50K+ troops and Donbass region is rural in between the cities so their convoys and encampments would light up on recon flights.

Plus then Ukraine would have same problem as Russia—-having to feed and supply a massive front.

Fact is Russia got beat in Kiyv oblast because they sent the SOF, paratrooper, VDV, etc to Kiyv as an operation to take power centers in the city assuming limited resistance. Once they found out that Ukraine isn’t Saddam’s Republican Guard ala 2003, they tried to bring in heavy weapons and that’s when things began falling apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Fact is Russia got beat in Kiyv oblast because they sent the SOF, paratrooper, VDV, etc to Kiyv as an operation to take power centers in the city assuming limited resistance. Once they found out that Ukraine isn’t Saddam’s Republican Guard ala 2003, they tried to bring in heavy weapons and that’s when things began falling apart.


I should add that they knew Russia was going to do a VDV air mobile assault on Gostomel airport and use the airfield to airdrop mechanized brigades. The whole plan failed when that was repelled (because of advanced intel)


----------



## sha ah

You're kidding right ? Kiev is a city of 3 million residents. Alright let's assume that Ukraine had 40,000 defenders then the attack still wouldn't make any sense whatsoever because you need a ratio of 3 to 1 at the very least to have a good chance of storming a city.

But realistically Ukraine had at the very least twice as many defenders as that and they conscripted every single fighting aged male from something like 18 to 50. So realistically they had 3 to 1 advantage as defenders. It makes no sense from a conventional standpoint.

I honestly believe that the Russians were hoping that Ukraine would simply fold like they did in 2015 in Crimea or how Saddams army did in 2003. When that didn't happen though, with atleast 3 to 1 odds against you, the only conceivable reason for keeping those troops near Kiev was to keep all those other Ukrainian troops pinned down and away from the south where Russia was actually making substantial gains.

Btw I still haven't seen any evidence of the two IL-72s that were shot down, not even a shred of evidence or how about the ghosts of Kiev nonsense or Zelensky's green screens ? As they say the first casualty in a war is the truth. Now it doesn't matter though, the Russians have established enough of of a foothold in the southeast. They have cut off Ukraine from the sea completely.

The only remaining obstacle is in the south is Odessa, which is blockaded anyways. In the east they've taken most of Luhansk Republic back. I don't know, I'm not a military expert, but if you watch what Scott Ritter has said, the Russians are now feeding fresh troops and equipment into the southeast and soon if Ukraine doesn't agree to peace,Russia will launch massive bombardments and launch a pincer movement to entrap atleast 100,000 of Ukraine's best troops in that pocket.

If you watch any western media, they'll have you believe that Russia has completely been defeated in every regard. But like I said a quarter of Ukrainians are refugees or displaced, their cities are rubble, their industrial capacity eradicated, their military cohesion shattered. The Russian currency has recovered to nearly pre-sanctions levels.

Now whether some old hand me down 1960's BMP-1s or Bushmaster mraps from Australia will be enough to beat Russia ? We'll have to wait and see. But keep in mind that in Ukraine, the Russians were fighting on a front wider than the front that the Germans launched operation Barbarossa on. It's very difficult to fight on such a large front and stay completely coordinated without ambushes and casualties.

In any case now the Russians only have to focus on one sector, a pincer in the southeast. Let's see what they will do.

Realistically if Putin had actually made the mistake of committing 100% to taking all of Ukraine, they could have done it but they would have had to turn the entire country into ruins first. Would it be worth the cost of sending 500,000 troops, massive casualties and for what ? Just to inherit ruins and actually rebuild everything themselves out of pocket ?

Putin actually played a smart hand, he didn't commit to Ukraine the way the Soviet Union committed to Afghanistan for example or how the US did. He simply played his hand, if they were going to fold and he could take the country intact with little cost fine, if not, he isn't going to tie down his army to a long term, costly campaign. But here's something to consider, do you really believe that Putin is going to abandon the Russians majority areas of Ukraine ? I don't think so but let's see.



TheImmortal said:


> There aren’t “hundreds of thousands” of Ukraine troops in Kiyv Oblast and Charvhin oblast.
> 
> Plus you don’t send a 40 mile convoy to sit vulnerable to artillery and air strikes to “distract the enemy”.
> 
> You could have taken those 40K troops and with naval support stormed Odessa and captured it.
> 
> And if Ukraine sent that 50-75K troops in Kiyv to Donbass all that would do is concentrate a ton of soldiers in a regional area for cruise missiles, UAVs, and fighter jets to just demolish. Just ask Syrian terrorists. You cannot “hide” 50K+ troops and Donbass region is rural in between the cities so their convoys and encampments would light up on recon flights.
> 
> Plus then Ukraine would have same problem as Russia—-having to feed and supply a massive front.
> 
> Fact is Russia got beat in Kiyv oblast because they sent the SOF, paratrooper, VDV, etc to Kiyv as an operation to take power centers in the city assuming limited resistance. Once they found out that Ukraine isn’t Saddam’s Republican Guard ala 2003, they tried to bring in heavy weapons and that’s when things began falling apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

LOL just watch the ending

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Very under reported in the west. Putin has pegged the Ruble, Russia's currency to a new gold standard. At the same time Putin has stated that all "unfriendly nations" must purchase Russian natural gas by setting up accounts in Russians banks and pay in Rubles from now on.

The west has frozen billions of dollars worth of Russian assets in foreign banks. It's practically theft in the modern world. Also since Russia is cut off from Swift anyways, how exactly are the Europeans supposed to pay in USD or EURO ? Airlines are also banned from Russia so they can't deliver funds in pallets like they did to Iran at one point right ?

I'm guessing the SWIFT accounts being used for energy sales are being given waivers but still the Europeans don't even have long term contracts with Russia so who are they to dictate the currency that they must pay in ? Does the buyer or seller dictate the currency ? Usually it's the buyer. The Europeans are being defiant though, stating that they will not pay for Russian gas in Rubles. 

I'm curious to see who's bluffing and who's not. The Europeans don't even have the necessary LNG infrastructure to replace Russian natural gas with American liquefied natural gas so what then ?0I

It's still relatively cold in many parts of Europe but this summer Europeans won't last a day without air conditioning, never mind natural gas for stoves, etc The Germans recently even closed down more of their nuclear power plants so what are they going to do then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Randoms from Iran:

Village up north






Chitgar lake (Tehran building never stops!)













Tulips farm




Iranian railroad





Ahvaz bridge ..city of Ahvaz





Luxury villa in Tehran

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504599052868255744

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> Seems like Khan is just trying to blame outside powers as a desperate attempt to hold power.


The National Security Council has agreed that Threat was real and Pakistan has recorded protest to USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510611202656849925

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

An elite Ukrainian drone unit on quad bikes ambushed Russian forces, helping to defeat Putin's plan to capture Kyiv, report says


Aerorozvidka is an elite drone unit set up by tech-savvy young Ukrainians that used quad bikes under the cover of night to ambush Russian columns.




www.yahoo.com






*Another iranian strategy successfully used by Ukraine.*


Remember when people mocked Iran for showing off soldiers on quad bikes with a RPGs?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xerxes22

Huge explosion in baku. Probably will be used as a pretext of aggredion against armenia. Iran shud be actively engaged against azeri dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So they're essentially exacerbating the economic situation in order to get Imran Khan out. I believe that they're also upset about that whole Taliban episode and want to oust Imran Khan and replace him with a western backed puppet of sorts.

I've heard that China and Russia are working on merging their two SWIFT alternatives into one. Putin has also pegged the Russian Ruble to Gold and has made is mandatory that "unfriendly nations" pay for Russian gas in Russian Rubles through a bank account registered in Russia.

So far Lithuania has outright refused, UK is saying no and Germany is saying they won't. Slovakia has however already agreed to pay in Rubles. I believe that to save face the Russians will allow the EU countries to pay in Euros but the Euros automatically get converted to Rubles.

My point is that there's no better time for the entire world at large, or basically any nation that doesn't want to be at risk from the US empire / NATO, to sign up to this new SWIFT alternative. It's wise to have even just as a contingency plan.

Pakistan should wake up and finally build that pipeline from Iran to Pakistan and maybe China. Or maybe Iran should consider doing that with Afghanistan ? Afghanis need money to feed their people and rebuild their country. It would be a win win wouldn't it ?

At this point these sanctions are just silly. When you actually sanction a third or humanity, aren't you essentially sanctioning yourself as well ? Now the Americans are saying that China is eating their lunch in South America.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510548886741524483
War is still ongoing in some parts of Ukraine


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510574954277912578

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510342186189131780

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510368009709228032




jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510611202656849925

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

They're saying it was a gas leak at a night club. 









Baku nightclub gas leak explosion leaves 1 dead, 31 injured


Officials say an explosion caused by a gas leak has hit a nightclub in the capital of Azerbaijan and set off a fire, killing one person and injuring 31 others




abcnews.go.com





Some are suggesting that since Russia is shifting troops around from the Caucausus towards Ukraine that Baku might sense an opportunity. I doubt that Russian peacekeepers will give up their obligations though.

Remember Russia has an active army of more than 1 million. During wars its normal to to shift around or replace troops with fresh recruits every so often. It's standard procedure but in the MSM they convinced that its evidence of Russian mass casualties. 

footage from Ukraine of Russian KA-52 helicopters destroyed disguised Ukrainian bases.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510516836823097349


Xerxes22 said:


> Huge explosion in baku. Probably will be used as a pretext of aggredion against armenia. Iran shud be actively engaged against azeri dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia launches fresh airstrikes on Odessa, Ukraine's last port city remaining. It's blockaded regardless but taking this western chunk of land will enable Russia to physically take away Ukraines access to the ocean. It would also enable Russia to connect to the breakaway enclave of Transnistria (Moldova) who are extremely pro Russian and it seems never wanted the USSR to collapse. 

Just look at their flag. They only have a population of 500,000 but it's interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

This is just sad. This is what happens when guns are readily available to anyone and everyone. The best country in the world 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510581397458599936


----------



## jauk

https://www.aei.org/foreign-and-defense-policy/saudi-arabias-war-in-yemen/


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Remember Russia has an active army of more than 1 million.



No, that’s not quite accurate. It has ACTIVE *military personnel* of 1 million there is a difference:

Real breakdown of “troops”:

280,000 soldiers
165,000 air personnel
150,000 naval troops
The term “Military personnel” means desk job, people, people working on bases, people in intelligence roles, etc etc. it doesn’t mean 1M soldiers that can be moved to fronts. Hence why Russia had to pull troops from Georgia and ask Chechens to join the war.

Most of Russia’s “personnel”, like Iran’s Artesh, are people doing 1 year military tours. The actual number of “contract” soldiers is low.

Also Considering not all air and naval personnel can be switched to “soldiers”, the number is like less than 400,000 boots on the ground without calling up reservists or more conscripts. And some of those soldiers have to be deployed to bases and borders to keep national security. You cannot leave your borders and bases unguarded.

This is why Saddam’s 600,000 active *soldiers* in 1991 pre Gulf War was so impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Storming the Azov positions in Ukraine (very interesting discoveries):





__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> This is just sad. This is what happens when guns are readily available to anyone and everyone. The best country in the world
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510581397458599936


Sadly this is the price one almost inevitably pays when one lives in a nation where gun ownership is seen as virtually a human right.
I dont think that having an abundance of firearms available to the local populace makes for a safer society,quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> Sadly this is the price one almost inevitably pays when one lives in a nation where gun ownership is seen as virtually a human right.
> I dont think that having an abundance of firearms available to the local populace makes for a safer society,quite the opposite in fact.



Yes, at least in Iran you just get stabbed in the neck instead

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> You're kidding right ? Kiev is a city of 3 million residents. Alright let's assume that Ukraine had 40,000 defenders then the attack still wouldn't make any sense whatsoever because you need a ratio of 3 to 1 at the very least to have a good chance of storming a city.
> 
> But realistically Ukraine had at the very least twice as many defenders as that and they conscripted every single fighting aged male from something like 18 to 50. So realistically they had 3 to 1 advantage as defenders. It makes no sense from a conventional standpoint.



Indeed. It'd be erroneous to suppose that Russia could have seriously imagined Kiev can be stormed with no more than 40.000 troops or even that strategic points in the capital can be taken and kept under control when said points would have been surrounded by up to 100.000 Ukrainian military units. The movement towards Kiev was intended to busy Ukrainian forces positioned there for long enough.

And this is exactly one of the crucial flaws in NATO's propaganda campaign: a major part of this propaganda is founded upon the premise that the Russian military and its commandment are absolute amateurs to the point of being ignorant of the most elementary basics of warfare. Such as the 3 to 1 rule concerning the manpower an attacking force should muster in order to overcome entrenched defenders. In reality, any such assumption about one of the most professional military organizations that is the Russian armed forces would be quite absurd.

As for the notion that it wouldn't have made any difference if Ukraine transferred some 50.000 additional troops to reinforce its strongest defensive line, because troop concentrations of this size would be vulnerable to Russian strikes, that's a strange contention considering how there are currently at least twice this number of Ukrainian forces already present and fighting in the Donbas, and it is obviously taking more than just a few bombing runs to eliminate them. It's not as if the 50.000 reinforcements from Kiev would have gathered on a single spot and thus exposed themselves to getting instantly wiped out.



sha ah said:


> I honestly believe that the Russians were hoping that Ukraine would simply fold like they did in 2015 in Crimea or how Saddams army did in 2003.



Why? Russian (military) intelligence is very effective and the self-destructive nihilism of extremist Ukrainian paramilitary and reprisal units, egged on by manipulative western regimes, must have been well known to Moscow.



sha ah said:


> Btw I still haven't seen any evidence of the two IL-72s that were shot down, not even a shred of evidence or how about the ghosts of Kiev nonsense or Zelensky's green screens ? As they say the first casualty in a war is the truth. Now it doesn't matter though, the Russians have established enough of of a foothold in the southeast. They have cut off Ukraine from the sea completely.



True. No evidence, because it's western / NATO propaganda.



sha ah said:


> If you watch any western media, they'll have you believe that Russia has completely been defeated in every regard. But like I said a quarter of Ukrainians are refugees or displaced, their cities are rubble, their industrial capacity eradicated, their military cohesion shattered. The Russian currency has recovered to nearly pre-sanctions levels.



The Ukrainian military has been smashed, Ukraine's infrastructures not that much.



sha ah said:


> Putin actually played a smart hand, he didn't commit to Ukraine the way the Soviet Union committed to Afghanistan for example or how the US did.



One of the most impressive aspects of the ongoing Russian special operation in Ukraine is how flexible Moscow's forces have proven themselves to be.

They've essentially been ordered to fight in a manner divergent from their doctrine ie not what they've been trained and formatted for. Whereas Russian defence doctrine is putting the emphasis on overwhelming the enemy with massive firepower, in this war the Russians obviously have been attempting something different, since Ukraine's infrastructures (roads, railways, fuel and gas storage etc) have largely been spared.

Such an effort is far more complex than it sounds, and it's not something many military forces can carry out with the level of success achieved by Russia.

- - - - -



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> The National Security Council has agreed that Threat was real and Pakistan has recorded protest to USA.



So it's highly probable that the US regime has been involved in trying to topple the democratically elected Prime Minister of Pakistan. Surely Imran Khan will have some backing from a number of key players (domestic and perhaps international even) to obtain dissolution of parliament and blocking of the no-confidence motion.

- - - - -



TheImmortal said:


> Yes, at least in Iran you just get stabbed in the neck instead



The USA's intentional homicide rate is more than twice as high as Iran's (5,30 per 100.000 people (2017) vs 2,50 (2014)), so situations in the two countries aren't the same as far as violent crime and safety of citizens are concerned.









Countries ranked by Intentional homicides (per 100,000 people)






www.indexmundi.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505401111175335936
The infrastructure not so much but today for example, Russia struck an oil refinery in Odessa. They're basically trying to deprive Ukraine of vital resources. larger weapons systems like air defense batteries require fuel. tanks, trucks require fuel, lubricants otherwise they are useless. 

The Russians have already cut off Ukraine from the sea. Odessa is in Ukrainian hands but its blocked off. The only way that they can receive weapons is from Poland in the west. If I were the Russians I would destroy some vital roads, bridges to make transportation from that area impossible. 

Obviously the Russians are watching everything with their military satellites but some weapons will still make it through if they're not completely ruthless and calculating.



SalarHaqq said:


> Indeed. It'd be erroneous to suppose that Russia could have seriously imagined Kiev can be stormed with no more than 40.000 troops or even that strategic points in the capital can be taken and kept under control when said points would have been surrounded by up to 100.000 Ukrainian military units. The movement towards Kiev was intended to busy Ukrainian forces positioned there for long enough.
> 
> And this is exactly one of the crucial flaws in NATO's propaganda campaign: a major part of this propaganda is founded upon the premise that the Russian military and its commandment are absolute amateurs to the point of being ignorant of the most elementary basics of warfare. Such as the 3 to 1 rule concerning the manpower an attacking force should muster in order to overcome entrenched defenders. In reality, any such assumption about one of the most professional military organizations that is the Russian armed forces would be quite absurd.
> 
> As for the notion that it wouldn't have made any difference if Ukraine transferred some 50.000 additional troops to reinforce its strongest defensive line, because troop concentrations of this size would be vulnerable to Russian strikes, that's a strange contention considering how there are currently at least twice this number of Ukrainian forces already present and fighting in the Donbas, and it is obviously taking more than just a few bombing runs to eliminate them. It's not as if the 50.000 reinforcements from Kiev would have gathered on a single spot and thus exposed themselves to getting instantly wiped out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Russian (military) intelligence is very strong and the self-destructive nihilism of extremist Ukrainian paramilitary and reprisal units, egged on by manipulative western regimes, must have been well known to Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> True. No evidence, because it's western / NATO propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ukrainian military has been smashed, Ukraine's infrastructures not that much.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most impressive aspects of the ongoing Russian special operation in Ukraine is how flexible Moscow's forces have proven themselves to be.
> 
> They've essentially been ordered to fight in a manner divergent from their doctrine ie not what they've been trained and formatted for. Whereas Russian defence doctrine is putting the emphasis on overwhelming the enemy with massive firepower, in this war the Russians obviously have been attempting something different, since Ukraine's infrastructures (roads, railways, fuel and gas storage etc) have largely been spared.
> 
> Such an effort is far more complex than it sounds, and it's not something many military forces can carry out with the level of success achieved by Russia.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> So it's highly probable that the US regime has been involved in trying to topple the democratically elected Prime Minister of Pakistan. Surely Imran Khan will have some backing from a number of key players (domestic and perhaps international even) to dissolve parliament and block the no-confidence motion.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The USA's intentional homicide rate is more than twice as high as Iran's (5.30 vs 2.50 per 100.000), so situations in the two countries aren't the same as far as violent crime and safety of citizens are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries ranked by Intentional homicides (per 100,000 people)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indexmundi.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Can anyone provide a short synopsis of what's happening in Pakistan?


----------



## TheImmortal

WudangMaster said:


> Can anyone provide a short synopsis of what's happening in Pakistan?



PM bad, they say PM go

PM say no, USA making me go

PM say new elections, so I can stay

PM won’t leave, for Pakistan we Pray

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

WudangMaster said:


> Can anyone provide a short synopsis of what's happening in Pakistan?


Opposition moved no confidence motion against Imran Khan led PTI government.Meanwhile US diplomat Donald Lu met Pakistani diplomats in Washington and threatened Imran Khan's government.(What was actually said is not known yet but threat was real according to National Security Council and Pakistan recorded protest to US)

When Opposition brought no confidence motion in national assembly,deputy speaker overruled it due to foreign involvement.
President dissolved the assemblies on the advice of PM.
Supreme court took notice of situation.They will decide whether overruling of No confidence motion by Deputy Speaker is legal or not.
If legal,
Then elections in next 90 days and people will decide who will rule the country.
If not,
No confidence motion will proceed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> US threatened Imran Khan's government.(What was actually said is not known yet but threat was real according to National Security Council and Pakistan recorded protest to US)



So you are saying US has infiltrated Pakistan’s government so that not only opposition groups, but even several allied Parties have abandoned Khan along with the military being awfully silent during this so called “foreign threat”?

Come on, Khan is just lying or you have to accept basically nearly every major power center in Pakistani government has been infiltrated by US. Because the opposition to him is across the spectrum including former allied groups. This is completely different than the Turkish coup years ago.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> So you are saying US has infiltrated Pakistan’s government so that not only opposition groups, but even several allied Parties have abandoned Khan along with the military being awfully silent during this so called “foreign threat”?
> 
> Come on, Khan is just lying or you have to accept basically nearly every major power center in Pakistani government has been infiltrated by US. Because the opposition to him is across the spectrum including former allied groups. This is completely different than the Turkish coup years ago.


All opposition leaders are known puppets of west/US.
Every Pakistani knows this.

Imran is one man army against this whole gang of looters.

Opposition candidate for prime minister Shahbaz Sharif when questioned about Khan's Pak-US relations said: 
"We are beggars and beggars can't be choosers"
Another opposition leader said:
"USA has put Pakistan on ventilator.There is no escape from Ammerica as she can ditch Pakistan economically anytime anyday"

they are not only looters but also traitors.
Regarding military establishment,they have hardly took anti US stand in whole history.So we are not surprised from military side.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> high as Iran's (5.30 vs 2.50 per 100.000), so situations in the two countries aren't the same as far as violent crime and safety of citizens are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries ranked by Intentional homicides (per 100,000 people)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indexmundi.com


What about attempts ? They just have access to more effective weapons


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> All opposition leaders are known puppets of west/US.
> Every Pakistani knows this.
> 
> Imran is one man army against this whole gang of looters.
> 
> Opposition candidate for prime minister Shahbaz Sharif when questioned about Khan's Pak-US relations said:
> "We are beggars and beggars can't be choosers"
> Another opposition leader said:
> "USA has put Pakistan on ventilator.There is no escape from Ammerica as she can ditch Pakistan economically anytime anyday"
> 
> they are not only looters but also traitors.
> Regarding military establishment,they have hardly took anti US stand in whole history.So we are not surprised from military side.



So what do you suggest Pakistan do? Lacking energy resources or major export product leaves Pakistan vulnerable.

They need IMF loans just to keep the lights on.

If you kick out America like Iran did in 1979 you might be independent, but you will be broke. Which will lead to unrest and then military coup (again).

Iran had the luxury of massive oil and gas reserves to survive alongside industries such as cars, concrete, and other products. Even then it was tough especially after oil sanctions, our oil and gas industry needs 100B+ dollars to revive itself, that type of money is in the hands of Western oil companies which won’t do business.

But I digress, if you kick out USA then you will be have to accept more Chinese influence. And the Chinese are even more shrewd and cunning than the Americans.

As one Iranian nuclear negotiator said back in 2015 “At least the Americans stab you in the back. The Chinese stab you from the front”.


So assuming I believe Khan’s accusations (I don’t), not sure Khan can be the one man warrior to go against the entire system. As I said above, even if he does win, Pakistan will then enter a period of bankruptcy without any western foreign aid.



Hack-Hook said:


> What about attempts ? They just have access to more effective weapons



I would also remove blacks from the statistics as they account for a majority of violent crime which is usually against other blacks which skews the numbers and makes it seem like everyone in America goes on rampages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> Lacking energy resources or major export product leaves Pakistan vulnerable.


 Let's see what happens.
If Imran came to power again,he will be clearly Anti US.
Otherwise US puppets are here to rule Pakistan again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Let's see what happens.
> If Imran came to power again,he will be clearly Anti US.
> Otherwise US puppets are here to rule Pakistan again.


Again?

Has this kind of thing happened before?



TheImmortal said:


> So what do you suggest Pakistan do? Lacking energy resources or major export product leaves Pakistan vulnerable.
> 
> They need IMF loans just to keep the lights on.
> 
> If you kick out America like Iran did in 1979 you might be independent, but you will be broke. Which will lead to unrest and then military coup (again).
> 
> Iran had the luxury of massive oil and gas reserves to survive alongside industries such as cars, concrete, and other products. Even then it was tough especially after oil sanctions, our oil and gas industry needs 100B+ dollars to revive itself, that type of money is in the hands of Western oil companies which won’t do business.
> 
> But I digress, if you kick out USA then you will be have to accept more Chinese influence. And the Chinese are even more shrewd and cunning than the Americans.
> 
> As one Iranian nuclear negotiator said back in 2015 “At least the Americans stab you in the back. The Chinese stab you from the front”.
> 
> 
> So assuming I believe Khan’s accusations (I don’t), not sure Khan can be the one man warrior to go against the entire system. As I said above, even if he does win, Pakistan will then enter a period of bankruptcy without any western foreign aid.
> 
> 
> 
> I would also remove blacks from the statistics as they account for a majority of violent crime which is usually against other blacks which skews the numbers and makes it seem like everyone in America goes on rampages.


Cutting of western support to Pakistan is too dangerous, so I'd imagine their are powers inside the Pakistani Government that want IK out in order to secure those funds. I haven't done much research but it seems like US influence in Pakistan is very strong among decision makers in the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> What about attempts ?



What about it? Are statistics available or must we just make an assumption?



Hack-Hook said:


> They just have access to more effective weapons



They are and have always (literally, since their inception) been a far more violent society, with higher levels of crime and brutality. Iran is a significantly safer place to live in than the USA, and even than many European nations.

- - - - -



TheImmortal said:


> As one Iranian nuclear negotiator said back in 2015 “At least the Americans stab you in the back. The Chinese stab you from the front”.



It was a liberal, and liberal Iranian politicians are notoriously biased against China and apologetic towards the west. The fact remains that unlike Washington, China is not interfering in the domestic affairs of allies. Nor is China staging coups, spending some 90% of the time in self-instigated imperial wars etc.



TheImmortal said:


> I would also remove blacks from the statistics as they account for a majority of violent crime which is usually against other blacks which skews the numbers and makes it seem like everyone in America goes on rampages.



Still, people going on rampages is far more frequent in America than in Iran, regardless of the ethnic background of perpetrators. Phenomena such as school shootings, a regular feature in America are unheard of in Iran, serial killers much more numerous in the US and so on.

As for Blacks in the USA, they are American citizens. They were born and raised in the USA, and the regime bears responsibility for the social calamities its citizens are afflicted with. By the same logic, one may argue that since most homicides in Iran are likely taking place in certain types of geographic areas or amongst specific socio-economic or socio-cultural groups, all one needs to do is to avoid these and the risk of falling victim to murder will be nullified.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Pëople going on rampages is much more frequent in America than in Iran, regardless of the ethnic background of perpetrators. Phenomena such as school shootings, a regular feature in America are unheard of in Iran, serial killers much more numerous in the US and so on.



A soldier just killed 4 other soldiers in the barracks in Iran in the last week or so.

Schools shootings in Iran a rare because guns are outlawed for civilians. Not because there is less mental health problems in Iran per capita, likely there is even more or the same. Economic struggles breeds more mental psychosis in human beings Than those with economic prosperity.



SalarHaqq said:


> It was a liberal, and liberal Iranian politicians are notoriously biased against China and apologetic towards the west. The fact is that unlike Washington, China is not interfering in the domestic affairs of its allies. Nor is China staging coups, spending some 90% in self-instigated imperial wars of aggression etc.



A loan shark is a loan shark. Iran doesn’t do anything for free in Iraq, Yemen, Syria, or Lebanon. Neither does US or China. So this phrase that Chinese Apologists on this board use on this board to mentally accept a tilt towards China is just a cheap rationalization.

Aligning with US vs China or vice versa is like thinking Samsung is less capitalistic Corp then Apple.

Two cops with different ways of policing are still at the end of the day cops.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> A soldier just killed 4 other soldiers in the barracks in Iran in the last week or so.



That sort of killing is also more frequent in the USA.



TheImmortal said:


> Schools shootings in Iran a rare because guns are outlawed for civilians. Not because there is less mental health problems in Iran per capita, likely there is even more or the same. Economic struggles breeds more mental psychosis in human beings.



Not just because guns are outlawed for civilians. In various border and tribal regions of Iran, guns and even automatic weapons aren't that rare, yet things such as mass shootings at schools or comparable occurrences simply don't happen.



TheImmortal said:


> A loan shark is a loan shark. Iran doesn’t do anything for free in Iraq, Yemen, Syria, or Lebanon. Neither does US or China. So this phrase that Chinese Apologists on this board use on this board to mentally accept a tilt towards China is just a cheap rationalization.



The magnitude of the US regime's oppressive practices against nations isn't really comparable with China's. The US not only exploits nations economically, it deprives them of their sovereignty and destroys them by waging wars of aggression, something China has not been doing. Between a regime guilty of this range of mischief versus one which restricts itself to profiteering from others' debt, the rational choice would be to opt for the former over the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Could you please explain to me why are the Americans so against Imran Khan ? Is it over what happened in Afghanistan ? Chinese influence or is Imran Khan being firm about the terms of the IMF loans ? What is the vital issue with Imran Khan ? A combination of these ?

Honestly right now the Saudis and Emiratis are not too happy with the US and Biden administration either and they have been discussing accepting some oil payments in Chinese Yuan. Imran Khan should reach out to any and all allies for support here.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Let's see what happens.
> If Imran came to power again,he will be clearly Anti US.
> Otherwise US puppets are here to rule Pakistan again.



So you're comparing China, which has never colonized any African or middle eastern country to the Americans and the west ? Really ?

Also are you talking about the economic prosperity which caused the mass shootings in Sacramento today which killed 6 people ?



TheImmortal said:


> A soldier just killed 4 other soldiers in the barracks in Iran in the last week or so.
> 
> Schools shootings in Iran a rare because guns are outlawed for civilians. Not because there is less mental health problems in Iran per capita, likely there is even more or the same. Economic struggles breeds more mental psychosis in human beings Than those with economic prosperity.
> 
> 
> 
> A loan shark is a loan shark. Iran doesn’t do anything for free in Iraq, Yemen, Syria, or Lebanon. Neither does US or China. So this phrase that Chinese Apologists on this board use on this board to mentally accept a tilt towards China is just a cheap rationalization.
> 
> Aligning with US vs China or vice versa is like thinking Samsung is less capitalistic Corp then Apple.
> 
> Two cops with different ways of policing are still at the end of the day cops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

TheImmortal said:


> Economic struggles breeds more mental psychosis in human beings Than those with economic prosperity.


Fun fact: No
It has long been proven that economic prosperity does not (necessarily) bring happiness.
One study has shown that the happiest people on earth are Indonesians, who are certainly not the richest people on earth. Meanwhile many western developed nations ranked low on happiness.
Another example is South Korea and Japan, two of the richest nations on earth, yet they have some of the highest suicide rates, and they don't have access to guns.
However, in the case of Iran, the effects of economic hardship on mental instability is being amplified by a massive psyops by Iran's enemies. It's one thing to have economic problems, but amount of negative and demoralizing messaging being pumped into the minds of Iranians is simply out of this world, to the point that many Iranians unironically think that Iran has the worst living standard in the entire planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Professor Mohammad Marandi took part in this large scale debate with multiple panelists from all over the world. A wide assortment of varying points of view from all over the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So the latest news on Ukraine is this: Russia committed genocide in a place called Bucha in Ukraine. I'm hearing that the name was chosen because it sounds like "butcher" in English. Now they're trying to accuse Russia of genocide.

So invading Iraq over false pretenses and killing 1 million Iraqis was not genocide, Madeline Albright saying that killing 500,000 Iraqi children was "worth it" was not genocide. Afghanistan, nope. Yemen, nope. But Russia in Ukraine now ? it's genocide ?

If I remember correctly, in the first few days of the conflict, the Ukrainians demanded, urged incessantly that civilians take up arms by any means, including by creating Molotov cocktails (they provided a recipe btw) and attack convoys of tanks and armored vehicles.

So then people actually do this and get return auto cannon fire, return machine gun fire and if a group were unlucky enough an anti personnel round from a tank would blow a few people to pieces.

So the Ukrainian government, legally under the Geneva convention, turned civilians into legitimate targets. However now they're claiming genocide in Bucha (Butcher), Ukraine ? The tragic comedy continues under Zelensky the clown.









‘It was a controlled shot’: Witness describes Bucha killings


Russia has denied committing war crimes in the Kyiv region after images of civilian corpses sparked condemnation.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510923706759094276

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510899559467204609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510941729679200256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Been watching these saudi loving pakistanis hating on Iran for so long. Calling our struggle against america a fluke. Taunting us for hitting US base with ballistic missiles. All these loud mouth uneducated arrogant guys hating on every turn Iran made. And now their elected leader is about to be swallowed up by a little payment made by the Yankees to their MPs.

What a joke. Truth comes out at last. Look at ur enemy for who they are pakistanis. They are now right infront of u. We fire missiles at those who try to topple ur leader. What do u do ? What have u done all these years but to come here like absolute uneducated keyboard warriors and taunting us for fighting the enemy that YOU NOW FACE.

Today u finally face the music. And if we had the same mindset as u , we wud be all over ur pages mocking ur HELPLESSNESS. But all we will say is This "*KNOW YOU FRIENDS AND YOUR FOES PAKISTAN. AND MAY YOU BE VICTORIOUS AGAINST OUR COMMON ENEMIES.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Xerxes22 said:


> Been watching these saudi loving pakistanis hating on Iran for so long. Calling our struggle against america a fluke. Taunting us for hitting US base with ballistic missiles. All these loud mouth uneducated arrogant guys hating on every turn Iran made. And now their elected leader is about to be swallowed up by a little payment made by the Yankees to their MPs.
> 
> What a joke. Truth comes out at last. Look at ur enemy for who they are pakistanis. They are now right infront of u. We fire missiles at those who try to topple ur leader. What do u do ? What have u done all these years but to come here like absolute uneducated keyboard warriors and taunting us for fighting the enemy that YOU NOW FACE.
> 
> Today u finally face the music. And if we had the same mindset as u , we wud be all over ur pages mocking ur HELPLESSNESS. But all we will say is This "*KNOW YOU FRIENDS AND YOUR FOES PAKISTAN. AND MAY YOU BE VICTORIOUS AGAINST OUR COMMON ENEMIES. LONG LIVE PAKISTAN.*"


You are yourself lackey of some other country so at least you should not make such comments.At least You should not talk about self respect and honour.
You are bangali but i have never seen a single post of yours in Bangladesh related threads.

Have some shame.
And political stability in Pakistan is our problem.you have no right to say shit about us.
And one thing more,all no confidence dramma was well in Pakistan's constitutional framework.It was only overruled due to US involvement.So it is not easy for any one to topple Pakistani Government.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Imran Khan should reach out to any and all allies for support here


He needs no external or internal player when public is with him.
General Elections are coming soon and that's the constitutional way to go


----------



## sha ah




----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> And political stability in Pakistan is our problem.you have no right to say shit about us.
> And one thing more,all no confidence dramma was well in Pakistan's constitutional framework.It was only overruled due to US involvement.So it is not easy for any one to topple Pakistani Government.



You should accept criticism here as many of your fellow countrymen have been making fun of Iran on this board for being “weak” against the USA and being “afarid”. 

Meanwhile your own PM is saying his entire country’s power apparatus is infiltrated by US who seeks to over throw him. 

So the situation is quite ironic...



sha ah said:


> So you're comparing China, which has never colonized any African or middle eastern country to the Americans and the west ? Really ?



China until 20 years ago was relatively too weak geopolitically to extend itself beyond its borders. It also went against Chinese philosophy which is to extend economically while having a strong military to block adversaries. 

It is now finally opening its wings, so let’s reserve judgement on China. Even the US up to 1930’s was relatively isolationist in many regards. 

But China also doesn’t have the get out of jail free card the US does. US can start any war it wants without fear of being sanctioned. China with all its power was threatened with sanctions if it just SUPPLIED Russia with weapons. So it’s walking a tightrope at this point. It’s not trying to rock the boat and rather grow in the shadows.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> You should accept criticism here as many of your fellow countrymen have been making fun of Iran on this board for being “weak” against the USA and being “afarid”.
> 
> Meanwhile your own PM is saying his entire country’s power apparatus is infiltrated by US who seeks to over throw him.
> 
> So the situation is quite ironic...


To be honest there is really no nation on earth that can effectively stand up to the US. China is doing some things but their resistance is still in its infancy.

So in my opinion, there is really no shame in being ''afraid'' or being infiltrated or whatever by the US.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> The magnitude of the US regime's oppressive practices against nations isn't really comparable with China's. The US not only exploits nations economically, it deprives them of their sovereignty and destroys them by waging wars of aggression, something China has not been doing. Between a regime guilty of this range of mischief versus one which restricts itself to profiteering from others' debt, the rational choice would be to opt for the former over the latter.



China has only recently came to power. So the jury is out on how it would rule versus the US. Even though today China is quite powerful it is still able to be sanctioned. Something that was made quite clear if it supplied Russia with arms.

US can wage any war without retribution of sanctions. Who will sanction it? EU? Canada? Australia? Japan? Almost all major economies give US a blank check to do what it wants. This makes starting wars quite easy when you have no worry about what the world will think.

China does not have this luxury and likely never will as long as Western world order leads this world. So it has to play its cards much more shrewdly and win over countries differently.


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> It is now finally opening its wings, so let’s reserve judgement on China. Even the US up to 1930’s was relatively isolationist in many regards.


The US has been an aggressive expansionist empire since it's inception. It's entire westward expansion was a colonial war of extermination against the native nations of the continent, it occupied Puerto Rico, invaded Hawaii, went to war with Spain over Cuba, invaded Mexico, implemented the Monroe Doctrine, occupied the Phillipines just off the top of my head all before the 20th century. This statement is pure historical revisionism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> The US has been an aggressive expansionist empire since it's inception. It's entire westward expansion was a colonial war of extermination against the native nations of the continent, it occupied Puerto Rico, invaded Hawaii, went to war with Spain over Cuba, invaded Mexico, implemented the Monroe Doctrine, occupied the Phillipines just off the top of my head all before the 20th century. This statement is pure historical revisionism.



Yes, expanded in its own domain. Part of what you mentioned was colonial Ameica. The rest took place largely in its own backyard.

It wasn’t until WWI and being the world order leader post WW2 that US adventurism really took off. Then came the Cold War which kicked it into high gear.

Iran also spread across the Middle East and Asia for over 1000+ years and held a remenants of a large empire till the 1800’s. So what’s your point? Or is it bad only when the US does it?

Nearly every major power (and some countries that are no longer relevant) had empires and spread across the world in some form. It’s just the US came to power relatively late in human history.

Every country especially one that reaches superpower status will attempt to manipulate its surroundings to its advantage. This is not excusing US atrocities (of which there are many), but it’s also not turning a blind eye to all the empires before it and the ones to come in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> To be honest there is really no nation on earth that can effectively stand up to the US. China is doing some things but their resistance is still in its infancy.
> 
> So in my opinion, there is really no shame in being ''afraid'' or being infiltrated or whatever by the US.


We didn't even have a railway until Reza Shah built one in the 1950s, meanwhile the US had already completed the Empire State building decades earlier, built strategic bombers , subway system and an atomic bomb by then. 

Iran has come a long way since and so we should have reasonable expectations that one side is more powerful economically and militarily than the other by many magnitudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

The western world order is swiftly coming to an end. After WW2, it was a bi polar world with the USSR and USA. After the USSR collapsed it became a unipolar world for a while. Now it's reverting back to a multipolar world just like before WW1.

Ironically the US has pushed this into existence with what they have done with Ukraine and Russia. Sanctioning North Korea, Cuba, Iran is one thing but sanctioning Russia, I mean I'm sorry but that was a big shot in the foot. Russia and Iran alone are energy super powers. Iran has already proven that its impossible to sanction energy. You just give a 2% discount and countries line up.

Just think about this for a second, the US and its allies are now sanctioning about a third of humanity. When you sanction that many people you're essentially sanctioning yourself. Now that the world has seen what the US has done with Russia, you have Venezuela, China, Iran all joining into a SWIFT alternative. It's going to start out small but many countries will join even just to do business with Russia, Iran, Venezuela, Cuba and all those countries, I mean, it's worth it.

That's alot of countries and resources and energy and people. It's its own global financial network that you otherwise would not be able to conduct business with. Also the Yuan can be purchased in digital, encrypted form. I mean just as a contingency plan why not be part of it for most of the world the question is not why, its why not ? The Saudis and Emiratis are also sensing this. They have stated that they want to sell some of their oil in Chinese Yuan. The US dollar hegemony is ending.

Also just look at how at the UN security council the majority of humanity sided with Russia, not the west. Don't look at the number of countries, some countries have populations of 500,000 but they have one vote. A vote is a vote whether you're China or Micronesia but here's the thing, 60%of humanity chose not to side with the western cause on Ukraine.

Believe me, the Chinese are not stupid.They know that what the west is doing to Russia could happen to China when the west inevitably chooses to trigger Taiwan into independence and the Chinese will have no option but to act. So why not take precautions now ?

But it's not just about China. India and Pakistan are also a target now because they refuse to tow the line like vassals. Just look at what the Americans have already tried to do with Imran Khan. Also Indians have stated that they will do business with Russia in Rupees and Rubles. Btw the Ruble has been pegged to gold and has gained 90% of its value back against the US dollar. Also Russian energy will only be sold to Europe in Rubles and under Russian bank accounts.

There is no alternative on this literally the EU does not have the capacity to replace Russian gas with American LNG and it would cost hundreds of billions, the price of the LNG several times more. Also there simply aren't enough ships in the world to replace Russian gas in Europe with American LNG. The capacity would take 5 years to a decade at the very least just to build at the cost of potentially hundreds of billions, or the EU could just pay several times less and just buy cheaper Russian gas in Rubles.

Honestly when the US sanctioned Iran and it didn't really break Iran or bring Iran's oil sales to zero like they planned, that was also a turning point. The US and its allies still view themselves as exceptional and all powerful and might act as if its still their hay day but their hay day is long gone.

Look what the Taliban did to all of NATO in Afghanistan. That was also a turning point. It was an utter and total humiliation and wake up call. But of course the US can't accept it and after Afghanistan ended the US simply moved on to Ukraine and they're still planning on messing with Taiwan and China in the east China sea. So... I mean...

Think about it, the US in Afghanistan spend what 3 trillion and what did US taxpayers or the country get out of it. 3 TRILLION do you know how many hospitals, how many nuclear plants, Universities, they could have build high speed rail for the entire continent but instead they used it to enrich some already excessively wealthy, overly privileged defense contractors.

Eisenhower warned about the military industrial complex but it's turned into a beast with 10 heads or something. He never could have imaged this. It's completely out of control and these policies are actually bleeding out, degrading and destroying the US from the inside out. Right now there is real poverty in the US. There are massive wealth gaps between rich and poor.

There are criminals, the largest prisons, drug addicts, open air drug markets with tents like you couldn't imagine. You can be going to 711 and u can randomly get shot in the head for your iphone. and don't try to deny it like it doesn't happen or can't happen because it happens to people in the United States. The US is the only industrialized country without universal healthcare and insulin costs 8 times more in the US than in Canada.

I mean let's be brutally honest here. Is the United States going to continue to thrive and dominate in a 2 decades when blacks and latinos are the majority ? I'm sorry I just don't see it. China is already set to surpass the US as the worlds largest economy and then after a few decades it'll be India if they can manage to get their population under control or find a way to feed themselves.

Anyways, welcome to the multipolar world. It wouldn't have happened as quickly if the US had not targeted Russia the way it did but now believe me now the world is changing. Some people will never let go of their old world mentality and they will just stick to what they know but no matter what the world is changing whether you like it or not.



TheImmortal said:


> China has only recently came to power. So the jury is out on how it would rule versus the US. Even though today China is quite powerful it is still able to be sanctioned. Something that was made quite clear if it supplied Russia with arms.
> 
> US can wage any war without retribution of sanctions. Who will sanction it? EU? Canada? Australia? Japan? Almost all major economies give US a blank check to do what it wants. This makes starting wars quite easy when you have no worry about what the world will think.
> 
> China does not have this luxury and likely never will as long as Western world order leads this world. So it has to play its cards much more shrewdly and win over countries differently.



There is no nation that can stand up to the US ? Yes except for the US itself. Look at what the Taliban did in Afghanistan. A bunch of rag tag cavemen with rusty AKs and bicycles.

Honestly what did the US gain out of Afghanistan after 20 years and 3 trillion dollars ? Do you realize what 3 trillion dollars could have build ?

How many hospitals, how much healthcare, how many Universities. Honestly they might have been able to find the cure to Cancer with that funding. Imagine the scientific institutions they could have built. Imagine they could have linked up all of America with cheap and inexpensive high speed rail.

Right now something like 70% of the worlds high speed rail is in China. The US is just a money making machine for elites at the very top. However the middle class is largely becoming extinct as time passes.

This level of corruption and control by the banksters (wall street) and the military industrial complex is just too much of a toxic mixture. It's slowly but surely draining the US. In a few years now China's GDP will surpass that of the US.

A government is supposed to have its peoples best interests at heart but that's not how the US operates. Instead you have the US government having the wealthy elites best interests at heart.



Stryker1982 said:


> We didn't even have a railway until Reza Shah built one in the 1950s, meanwhile the US had already completed the Empire State building decades earlier, built strategic bombers , subway system and an atomic bomb by then.
> 
> Iran has come a long way since and so we should have reasonable expectations that one side is more powerful economically and militarily than the other by many magnitudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Hey guys this is just an idea but when Iran actually goes through with revamping the currency and slashing those 4 zeros, why not peg the new Iranian currency to oil and gold ? or oil, silver, gold or some combination like that ? So countries that do business with Iran could actually be able to trade with Iran for those commodities if they wanted to ?

I'm not a financial expert or economist but wouldn't that help keep Iran's currency more stable ? I mean the only issue would be if some countries would buy up enough Iranian currency and then request for so much energy at once. But there would have to be limits to it as well. They could also have the currency fully digitized and encrypted. Why not ?

As a sidenote, even polymer notes can be faked. Allegedly its North Korea behind the scheme.


----------



## Hack-Hook

MyNameAintJeff said:


> Fun fact: No
> It has long been proven that economic prosperity does not (necessarily) bring happiness.
> One study has shown that the happiest people on earth are Indonesians, who are certainly not the richest people on earth. Meanwhile many western developed nations ranked low on happiness.
> Another example is South Korea and Japan, two of the richest nations on earth, yet they have some of the highest suicide rates, and they don't have access to guns.
> However, in the case of Iran, the effects of economic hardship on mental instability is being amplified by a massive psyops by Iran's enemies. It's one thing to have economic problems, but amount of negative and demoralizing messaging being pumped into the minds of Iranians is simply out of this world, to the point that many Iranians unironically think that Iran has the worst living standard in the entire planet.


and another study showed north korean are one of the happiest people on the earth , well sadly there is no standard scale for measuring happiness 

and yes there is no direct correlation between happiness and wealth but what about lack of wealth and life discontent . here the talk was not about happiness it was about mental problem , they are some how different


----------



## sha ah

There have been a number studies conducted but the issue in general is extremely subjective in nature. It also largely depends on which parts of a society you ask and timing is extremely vital.

For example if you ask during a time of high societal tensions due to maybe a heated political election or what if there are riots raging or a war being waged like in Ukraine. All of those will greatly effect your potential outcomes.

I mean are you going to ask prisoners/drug addicts or just go in the center of large cities ? But then you're excluding people in the countrysides of nations who in some cases tend to have less stress in their lives ?

One study recently said Finland but it's just completely silly. They don't have the best weather that's for sure and what gives Finland this distinctive disadvantage ? It just seems that this study was based on the perceptions of the people conducting the studies or variables that they perceived as the most meaningful or important due to their own cultural norms.





__





Happiest Countries in the World 2022






worldpopulationreview.com





"The above study took the following into consideration. gross domestic product per capita, social support, healthy life expectancy, freedom to make your own life choices, generosity of the general population, and perceptions of internal and external corruption levels."

But why don't they consider purchasing price parity with GDP per capita or relative costs of living ? Freedom to make your own choices ? Like the choice to change sexes or kill yourself ? Also the study added a variable known as "dystopia" to the very bottom. You can quickly see that the test itself is structured largely around some superficial western cultural norms/perceptions

Anyways some studies conclude though that wealth does not necessarily bring you happiness. Personally I think weather and climate have a huge effect. Your daily interactions, ease of access to work, food, quality of food, relationships, personal status, goals in life, expectations etc.

Also just because you ask does that mean people are going be completely honest with you ? What would even be a proper sample size ? As some have pointed out, in Japan or South Korea for example, they are industrialized east Asian nations, but their citizens tend to work long hours. Perhaps as a result they have have high stress rates which might contribute to their suicide rates. Also in industrialized nations don't people often tend to have higher debt rates. Doesn't that add to stress then ?



Hack-Hook said:


> and another study showed north korean are one of the happiest people on the earth , well sadly there is no standard scale for measuring happiness
> 
> and yes there is no direct correlation between happiness and wealth but what about lack of wealth and life discontent . here the talk was not about happiness it was about mental problem , they are some how different


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> Yes, expanded in its own domain. Part of what you mentioned was colonial Ameica. The rest took place largely in its own backyard.
> 
> It wasn’t until WWI and being the world order leader post WW2 that US adventurism really took off. Then came the Cold War which kicked it into high gear.
> 
> Iran also spread across the Middle East and Asia for over 1000+ years and held a remenants of a large empire till the 1800’s. So what’s your point? Or is it bad only when the US does it?
> 
> Nearly every major power (and some countries that are no longer relevant) had empires and spread across the world in some form. It’s just the US came to power relatively late in human history.
> 
> Every country especially one that reaches superpower status will attempt to manipulate its surroundings to its advantage. This is not excusing US atrocities (of which there are many), but it’s also not turning a blind eye to all the empires before it and the ones to come in the future.


It's not their domain, despite what the Euros like to think, the world isn't theirs. Like I said they aggressively conquered and committed genocide against the native nations who the land belongs to.
Iran hasn't had any significant empires beyond it's cultural borders in over 1500 years. And even by the standards of the ancient world, i don't think they ever reached the level of savagery and barbarism of the Euros in the last half-millenium.
So no, all colonialism and imperialism is bad, but it is especially bad when done by the so-called "civilized" nation that inspired the Holocaust with it's methods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> It's not their domain, despite what the Euros like to think, the world isn't theirs. Like I said they aggressively conquered and committed genocide against the native nations who the land belongs to.
> Iran hasn't had any significant empires beyond it's cultural borders in over 1500 years. And even by the standards of the ancient world, i don't think they ever reached the level of savagery and barbarism of the Euros in the last half-millenium.
> So no, all colonialism and imperialism is bad, but it is especially bad when done by the so-called "civilized" nation that inspired the Holocaust with it's methods.



And yet if you look beyond Nazi Germany

Most of the worst genocides in human history by death toll were done by African, Middle Eastern, Asian countries (Japan) including Ottoman Empire as well as Russia/Soviet Union





__





List of genocides by death toll - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





So again, your blinders are focused on Western powers while you ignore rest of human history.

While Colonial powers are responsible for insensibly drawing borders of many regions, it is those regions themselves that for the next hundreds of year infighted with one another over petty power plays (Africa and Middle East)



Hack-Hook said:


> and another study showed north korean are one of the happiest people on the earth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> You are yourself lackey of some other country so at least you should not make such comments.At least You should not talk about self respect and honour.
> You are bangali but i have never seen a single post of yours in Bangladesh related threads.
> 
> Have some shame.
> And political stability in Pakistan is our problem.you have no right to say shit about us.
> And one thing more,all no confidence dramma was well in Pakistan's constitutional framework.It was only overruled due to US involvement.So it is not easy for any one to topple Pakistani Government.


Hahahahahaha....says the guy who sniffs around all day on iranian thead trying to find weakness lol...if i say anything at all about Bangladesh - Pakistan history u will run to moderators crying and complaining lmao. Want me to burst ur false macho bravado based on historical facts? Be my guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

But the Romans and Greeks were largely slave owners and advocated homosexuality. The Romans even fought three slave uprisings called the Serville wars. In the third war they fought the legendary gladiator, freedom fighter Spartacus. 

The USA was also founded by slave owners and they fought in the civil war over slavery where the North basically waged a brutal and vicious war to free the slaves. Lincoln said that no states which joined the union could leave the union. However nothing like that had been mentioned when the southern states had initially joined the union.

In stark contrast, Cyrus the great freed slaves everywhere he went which was completely mind blowing and unheard of back then. Also he established the first human rights, establishing the first real liberal society and it was a multi ethnic empire. The empire established by Cyrus was actually ideologically more than 2 millennium ahead of its time.



TheImmortal said:


> And yet if you look beyond Nazi Germany
> 
> Most of the worst genocides in human history by death toll were done by African, Middle Eastern, Asian countries (Japan) including Ottoman Empire as well as Russia/Soviet Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of genocides by death toll - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again, your blinders are focused on Western powers while you ignore rest of human history.
> 
> While Colonial powers are responsible for insensibly drawing borders of many regions, it is those regions themselves that for the next hundreds of year infighted with one another over petty power plays (Africa and Middle East)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> In stark contrast, Cyrus the great freed slaves everywhere he went which was completely mind blowing and unheard of back then. Also he established the first human rights, establishing the first real liberal society and it was a multi ethnic empire. The empire established by Cyrus was actually ideologically more than 2 millennium ahead of its time.



Intresting you must have had a time machine because records of the Persians empires administrative policies are few and far in between. If your source is Cyrus Cylinder than you might as well be quoting from ancient times version of Fox News....propaganda. Royal accounts and tablets are very unreliable as they seek to portray governments in favorable light. Persia was no exception to this, what actually took place across the empire could have been very different. 

How would Cyrus know where slaves were used? A simple message would take weeks if not months to arrive depending on where it was coming from. Cyrus likely inherited the Babylon practice of slavery when he conquered them and absorption of theirs laws and practices. Though a definitive conclusion either way can’t be made or at least I haven’t come across it.

Cyrus cylinder is similar to other cylinder from antiquities mainly propaganda.

The fact is Persian society on issue of abolishment of slavery or proponent of slavery is unknown, their simply isn’t enough recovered data. Greeks wrote about Persians, but official accounts are limited to some documents and tablets from Persepolis. Not enough to generate a clear consensus on what was going on across the empire during that time.

We know much more about Greeks and Romans than we do about Persian society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> And yet if you look beyond Nazi Germany
> 
> Most of the worst genocides in human history by death toll were done by African, Middle Eastern, Asian countries (Japan) including Ottoman Empire as well as Russia/Soviet Union
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of genocides by death toll - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again, your blinders are focused on Western powers while you ignore rest of human history.


This list conveniently leaves off the majority of European colonial genocides such as the Belgian genocide in the Congo, the British genocide in Bengal, or the French genocide in Algeria.

I guess if we're defining genocide as something only non-whites and Nazis (apparently an exception to otherwise benevolent European civilization) can do then you would be right. Aimé Cesaire puts it perfectly, the true crime of the Holocaust wasn't that they did but who they did it to. The did to Europeans what had been reserved only for their colonial subjects.

And Japan is an exception, since the Meiji restoration, they endeavored to rapidly westernize and, after studying Europe and it's history, decided to skip ahead to the inevitable end form of monopoly capitalism - fascism. They created the zaibatsus, some of which continue to exist to this day, and created a myth of racial superiority, in true European fashion, to justify their atrocities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Xerxes22 said:


> Hahahahahaha....says the guy who sniffs around all day on iranian thead trying to find weakness lol...if i say anything at all about Bangladesh - Pakistan history u will run to moderators crying and complaining lmao. Want me to burst ur false macho bravado based on historical facts? Be my guest.


I visit every active thread but reply if it has anything to do with Pakistan.

But you a bangali will visit every thread and reply on only Iranian threads.
Its that you are either false flagger indian or some bangali folk who is brainwashed by mullahs to serve other countries instead of thinking and proposing solutions for the progress of your own country.
So at least you should not talk about self respect related issues as you have no self respect.

And i know 1971 history well.
There is no point to discuss it again and again.We fought our wars lost or won is another issue.We will fight again if anyone challenges our sovereignty but this time there is no question of single sided loss because we have nuclear weapons to end the aggressor country once and for all.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> China has only recently came to power. So the jury is out on how it would rule versus the US. Even though today China is quite powerful it is still able to be sanctioned. Something that was made quite clear if it supplied Russia with arms.
> arms.





TheImmortal said:


> US can wage any war without retribution of sanctions. Who will sanction it? EU? Canada? Australia? Japan? Almost all major economies give US a blank check to do what it wants. This makes starting wars quite easy when you have no worry about what the world will think.
> 
> China does not have this luxury and likely never will as long as Western world order leads this world. So it has to play its cards much more shrewdly and win over countries differently.



We can legitimately examine how present day China compares to the early stages of US militarism, when the American regime was vulnerable to potential counterreaction from the powers of old. And yet, as other users have underscored, the US regime has been an interventionist and expansionist one from its very inception.

All the Monroe doctrine did prior to World War I was to confine this aggressiveness to a certain geographical expanse, namely the American continent, although even that wasn't an absolute rule seeing how the US colonized the Philippines and occupied Hawaii in the late 19th century. The rationale behind that doctrine was mostly that the US regime was not powerful enough yet to embark on a venture of global conquest. Again as other users highlighted, these episodes gave rise to some of the most awful crimes of the colonial era against indigenous peoples.

This is beside the staggering number of military interventions launched by the US regime on sovereign territory of Latin American states, beside the mid-19th century war waged against the fellow freemason regime of Mexico (followed by the steal of the regions of New Mexico, Utah, Nevada, Arizona, California, Texas and western Colorado), beside the conflict against Spain triggered by a probable American false flag operation.

Let's not forget how at its core, the US regime came into being as a result of genocide. Which practically caused the extinction of the native north American population. This is another major criterion setting apart the USA, shaping its political outlook as well as the way it deals with the rest of the world.

China's reservedness is not only due to the risk of US sanctions. The underlying difference in ideologies and geopolitical worldviews is paramount. Messianist Christian zionists, believers in rapture theology as well as freemasons (fervent messianists in their own right) are the main founders of the US polity. Unbridled interventionism, craving for global dominance and pretension to determine the fate of the human species, to impose a universal order of governance are part and parcel of the political essence of the US regime. This isn't the case of China.

Short of dramatic, resounding actions, there's a lot Beijing could do in terms of imperialist intervention in various parts of the world without risking game changing sanctions from America. However, China is deliberately refraining from such policies.

Furthermore, China's foreign policy is fundamentally predicated upon efforts to preserve regional balance, upon avoidance of and non-intervention into third party conflicts, as well as upon maintaining diplomatic and extensive trade ties with all sides. This is running counter to habitual American policy making.

Another point to consider is that unlike other such undertakings by Washington, any serious sanctions regime against China will come at a considerable and immediate economic cost to the USA itself.

At any rate, given that the initial question was related to the consequences Pakistan would face if it ditched the US and made China its sole major strategic partner, the reply would be that in such an event, Islamabad would not be subjected to the same sort of dependence nor to comparable curtailment of its sovereignty, irregardless of the reasons for China's non-interventionist stance on the international scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Let's see what happens.
> If Imran came to power again,he will be clearly Anti US.
> Otherwise US puppets are here to rule Pakistan again.



You will probably hear lots of discouraging narratives and propaganda from the west and its local Pakistani clients, pretending it'd be the end of the world for Pakistan if she dared distance herself from the US regime. I'd recommend not to pay much attention to these, nor to let them have any impact.

And I hope Pakistani people will show lots of support for their Prime Minister in his commendable struggle to assert Pakistan's sovereignty against the single biggest contemporary threat to national self-determination, namely the relentless, patronizing and extremely detrimental interventionism of the US empire.

Cuba, which is not particularly rich in mineral resources, has stood its ground for over seven decades against the American superpower right next door. So has the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, despite many limitations of its own. Where there's a will, there's a way and Pakistan has what it takes to stand up to Washington and reorient her foreign policy and geopolitical outlook.

With the obvious exception of eastern borders with India, the US cannot use any of Pakistan's remaining three neighbors (Iran, Taliban-controlled Afghanistan, China) as a staging ground and territorial basis for destabilization attempts or proxy attacks. The main challenge to overcome will be America's domestic clients in the political, military and economic spheres.

Pakistan will be able to count on various forms of assistance from influential players if she attempts to break free from chronic US bullying though. China will be on board. So will Russia. Afghan Taleban will welcome it.

And so will Iran. If the current political stand off results in sustained aggressiveness from Washington, Tehran will doubtlessly offer its support to Islamabad. Unconfirmed reports are already circulating that Imran Khan held talks with Iranian authorities a day prior to his recent move, although I'm incapable of gauging their credibility. But Khan's Tweet referencing the battle of Karbala and Imam Hussein's (a.s.) steadfastness in defense of _haqq_ against _batel _suggests to me that they may perhaps not be too far off after all. Either way, any open hostility by the US against Pakistan would bear great potential for enhanced bilateral ties between Iran and Pakistan, which in turn might contribute to improved coordination of security measures and result in pacifying border areas as well.

Moreover, certain US allies like Turkey are bound to preserve their links with Pakistan. In Turkey's case, Iran could function as a land bridge for the transportation of commodities to Pakistan, either by rail (the connection between the three nations was reactivated recently, right on time), or by road (the bulk of the route on Iranian soil consists of highways). Iran would certainly be glad to provide dirt cheap energy (such as in gaseous form if Pakistan completes its stretch of the IP pipeline) to help Pakistan resist pressures from Washington.

Resisting the empire induces efforts and sacrifice however self-determination is priceless, particularly to a Muslim nation. This could be the next milestone cementing the advent of the multipolar era, and the end of zio-American hegemony and oppression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> But why don't they consider purchasing price parity with GDP per capita or relative costs of living ? Freedom to make your own choices ? Like the choice to change sexes or kill yourself ? Also the study added a variable known as "dystopia" to the very bottom. You can quickly see that the test itself is structured largely around some superficial western cultural norms/perceptions



I might have misunderstood the above statement, but it seems to reflect a slight confusion. The choice to change sexes or to kill oneself do not represent western "cultural" norms or rather, innovations introduced by western regimes? They sure do.

Question: who are the forerunners in promoting third generation feminism and gender theory? That same theory which preaches strict dissociation of biological and so-called subjective gender identities, in other terms, wants people to be able to "change sexes" on a whim as often as they like, simply by declaring that they woke up one morning and suddenly "felt like" being of the opposite sex. Gender theory also requires state authorities to recognize and officially record these changes. Because it considers that traditional gender roles such as transmitted by classic education and by heterosexual parents is "discriminatory" towards females, homosexuals and transvestites.

It goes hand in hand with the push to legalize homosexual marriage and worse, child adoption by so-called same sex couples; complete with the development of a capitalist market for the sale and re-sale of newborns, infants, toddlers. And with the expansion of the profession of surrogate mother in low income and less developed countries.

The progressive legalization of euthanasia is yet another brick in this nightmarish edifice. Public authorities ought to contribute to making society livable, not to bring about unsustainable conditions generating high levels of distress and mental illness, and then go over to promoting legalized suicide as a supposed solution, glorifying it under the perverted guise of "individual freedom". Read Aldous Huxley's dystopian but visionary novel "Brave New World" published in the early 1930's, to get a glimpse into what these deceiving, fallacious narratives touting a "right to kill oneself" as some ultimate form of "freedom", may actually be aimed at: namely, to gradually and methodically persuade the masses into acquiescing to "voluntary" euthanasia once they reach a certain age and, due to dwindling physical abilities, are no longer of use to exploitative capitalists. This is downright criminal. By the way, Huxley was well acquainted with the world of masonic secret societies. I'd invite readers to conduct some research about his brother.

The same elites who promoted and institutionalized mass abortions, the same elites who have constantly been increasing the maximum time limit for abortions, are the ones now introducing the fake concept of "freedom to end one's life". Next in line is the legalization of paedocriminality, with the minds of western and global audiences being slowly prepared and conditioned already to accept and embrace it when the time is ripe. Hint: pay attention to the increased sexualization of underage persons in hollywoodian and associated consumerist entertainment media. I'd be surprised if the facilitated access of children to mass pornography through the internet was a "coincidence" or just an "unfortunate consequence" of regulatory and normative shortcomings. Every sign points to it having been pre-planned as well as being part and parcel of the sinister overarching agenda.

Western regimes are the ones which initiated these trends. They are also the ones which made these dangerous, dystopian forms of social and mental engineering part of school curriculae and began brainwashing young kids accordingly. Clearly, this represents a violation of natural law as well as of fundamental precepts put forth by every major, historically rooted faith system including Islam. Western regimes, along with western-controlled NGO's, inter-state organizations and UN agencies such as UNESCO are also the ones that have been imposing this degenerate and disruptive roadmap on the developing world, once they were done with their own populations.

Now these are all aspects of the globalist oligarchy's (bankers and other capitalist elites, high ranking freemasons, zionist leaders) totalitarian master plan for domination of mankind. And it is, at its core, a trans-humanist and anti-specist agenda, i.e. it strives to eliminate the human species and replace it with zombified, servile slaves literally remote (and mind-)controlled by the oligarchy, who may live under the tragicomical delusion of being "free", but whose existence from the very moment of their birth to their last breath has been pre-programmed by the unelected ruling class.

None of this is desirable from the perspective of mankind. None of it is conforming to Islamic law either. In fact, it reeks of luciferianism, and of war against God (astaghfirallah). As Dr. Abbasi said about usury (another element of subversion), "jange ba Khoda baraye ma alanist".

Remember that the powers to be have no issue with the sort of "anti-imperialism" inspired and okayed by the likes of Soros, which on the surface is critical of western regimes, colonialism and so on, but at the same time is endorsing the above mentioned liberalist deviations, and which operates under the banner of concepts such as human rights, an eminently masonic and western-centric notion. For these are constitutive of the oligarchy's agenda, the same oligarchy that is pulling the strings of western imperialist regimes. Let's not play into their hands. In keeping with their deceptive ways, these people are absolute masters at misguiding and misdirecting, and thus neutralizing revolt and opposition to their rule.

Even more insidiously, large chunks of those who more or less correctly identify and denounce the oligarchic agenda, are themselves controlled opposition and work in the interests of the globalist, zionist, masonic and capitalist ruling class. Either because they are being blackmailed, because they are useful idiots not knowing they're being manipulated, or actual trained agents and cognitive infiltrators. This is true of Trump(ists), and it is obviously true of other pseudo-oppositionists created and guided from above (including but not limited to Daesh and the likes).

In addition to a few others, the revolutionary core of the Islamic Republic and like-minded movements represent authentic opposition to the zio-American empire and its globalist ruling oligarchy. Which is why they've been demonized, attacked, and had countless plots hatched against them from every direction since 1979.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511175099700850693


----------



## SalarHaqq

> Let an independent investigations be carried out. God only knows who did it?
> 
> But why are you in such a hurry to point your finger at the Russian and assign the blame to them? Taking side.
> 
> Based on tales, track records in Dombass and other Eastern Provinces over the past 8 years and IMO these neo-nazi AZOV battalion are capable of commiting such atrocities. That will be my main suspects.
> 
> Why do you assumed the Russian soldiers are so stupid to leave such evidences behind?



In urban combat, even with the most sophisticated precision-guided weapons, a civilian to military casualty rate of 1 to 1 is generally expected. In other terms, a certain amount of civilians unfortunately are likely to succumb to the fighting, even if no war crime is committed, even if they aren't targeted, even if no disproportionate force is used.

I wonder how difficult it'd be for Ukrainian NATO sidekicks and their extremist paramilitary auxiaries to simply collect corpses of civilians who might have perished in this way, place them here and there to suggest they were simply executed by the Russians and stage a sonorous propaganda campaign.

Speaking of which, did you notice how this type of propaganda has gained momentum since circa a week ago? As if for the entire previous month, relatively few such crimes were committed and that all of a sudden, Russians decided to go on a rampage, for whatever strange reason.

All of a sudden, in tune with the general propagandistic onslaught, "condom boxes" are supposedly found in the pockets of fallen Russian troops - they didn't really need them before late March, but now they seemingly do. Or, perhaps have the frisking skills of Ukrainian soldiers and neo-nazis taken a sudden, miraculous upwards turn. Of course, just purchasing such an item, putting it next to a dead Russian and photographing the scene is inconceivable. It'd be too hard / too costly an endeavor considering how little gain it would offer in terms of conditioning gullible masses against Moscow... not.

Any actual, definitive proof for systematic Russian war crimes? I've not seen a single one to date. Quite peculiar really, considering that in this day and age, at least one such document would have been likely to leak if allegations leveled against the Russian army were accurate. You know, something along the lines of the footage recorded by Australian occupation troops in Afghanistan, which shows them executing multiple unarmed Afghan civilians. But we're asked to believe this was an "isolated incident" by "lone wolves" who will be handed "appropriate punishment", while in the case of Russian forces, it's supposedly standard practice despite the lack of undisputable evidence.

Again, we see zero critical thinking among certain sheepish elements who seem happy about getting brainwashed by NATO. It's all about bias and/or pent up resentment (depending on each individual case). Not that it'll make much of a difference on the battlefield though. Gone are the times when the US regime and its clients could "generate" and mold ground reality to their liking through mere media fabrications, propaganda and lies. Now they shout loudly, and they shout a lot but emerging powers keep doing their own thing with success.

This brings me to the concluding remark: the timing of this sudden eruption of 'atrocities propaganda' versus Russia is telling. It hints at severe desperation on the part of NATO and its Ukrainian allies. The Ukrainian armed forces have been inflicted such important losses and their outlook is so grim that they and their western sponsors are reduced to resorting to uncontrolled, all out demonization of their adversary. Some are sore losers, and the sheep among the audience will keep feeling comfortable inside their fictive bubbles.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> I might have misread the above statement, but it seems to reflect a slight confusion. The choice to change sexes or to kill oneself do not represent western "cultural" norms or rather, western innovations? They sure do.


the choice to select sexes is actually not western , but more eastern, only the capability of actually doing it changes .it happen far more in far east and middle east than in western counties and or legal system and fiqh also allowed it.
my understanding of it is that the base of the fiqh decree abut it in our country is the role of a person in the society , must be clear . you must be clear that you want to be man or woman , you can't be part one part another .


SalarHaqq said:


> That same theory which preaches dissociation of biological and so-called subjective gender identities, in other terms, wants people to be able to "change sexes" on a whim as often as they like, simply by declaring they "feel" like a being a man or a woman today.


well biological and psychological gender identity is different and both are fixed , we knew how to change biological gender phenomena but all works on psychological aspect of it failed till today , and that's probably we don't knew our psychology as we knew our biology .
and honestly its not done an whim , it take ears to reach such decision , its take long seasons of psychological evaluation that may take 1-2 years and needs months of actually living as opposite sex to make sure the man or woman is actually is transgender not some random person who think the other side is greener . for the first case the reassignment is beneficial and remove lots of stress from him/her and help reaching fulfilment in life for the second one its a disaster.


SalarHaqq said:


> Because it considers that traditional gender roles as transmitted by classic education and by heterosexual parents is "discriminatory" against females, homosexuals and transvestites.


this is nonsense as its not educational , tolerating it is educational , but you can't teach a boy to want to be a girl or a girl to want to be a boy . those 3rd or 4th or nth generation feminists who believe that are actually don't knew shit


SalarHaqq said:


> It goes hand in hand with the push to legalize homosexual marriage and worse, child adoption by so-called same sex couples; complete with the development of a capitalist market for the sale and re-sale of newborns, infants, toddlers. And with the expansion of the profession of surrogate mother in low income and less developed countries.


well there are already far enough children who have no parents to car of them . but honestly its a misconception to put homosexual and transgender people in the same category , they are fundamentally different 


SalarHaqq said:


> Western regimes are the ones which initiated these trends. They are also the ones which made these dangerous, dystopian forms of social and mental engineering part of school curriculae and began brainwashing kids as young as 6 or 7 with them.


they are just made it public and out of closet , but it was present in many other cultures in some even they ae the person in question drugs to get rid of him without ever telling .



SalarHaqq said:


> As Dr. Abbasi said about usury (another element of subversion), "jange ba Khoda baraye ma alanist".


a question western banks giving loans is more Islamic or our banks ?


----------



## sha ah

I can't believe you're writing this rubbish. Cyrus the Great was a genius 2 millenium ahead of his time in terms of his outlook on the world. The Jews were all freed by Cyrus as well as many others. At one point 60% of the worlds population lived under Persian rule, in a multi ethnic empire with human rights. Even the UN considers the Cyrus cylinder the first universal declaration of human rights. You should be ashamed of yourself as an Iranian spouting this nonsense about our great founder. Vagheaan khejalab vekesh as khodet.



TheImmortal said:


> Intresting you must have had a time machine because records of the Persians empires administrative policies are few and far in between. If your source is Cyrus Cylinder than you might as well be quoting from ancient times version of Fox News....propaganda. Royal accounts and tablets are very unreliable as they seek to portray governments in favorable light. Persia was no exception to this, what actually took place across the empire could have been very different.
> 
> How would Cyrus know where slaves were used? A simple message would take weeks if not months to arrive depending on where it was coming from. Cyrus likely inherited the Babylon practice of slavery when he conquered them and absorption of theirs laws and practices. Though a definitive conclusion either way can’t be made or at least I haven’t come across it.
> 
> Cyrus cylinder is similar to other cylinder from antiquities mainly propaganda.
> 
> The fact is Persian society on issue of abolishment of slavery or proponent of slavery is unknown, their simply isn’t enough recovered data. Greeks wrote about Persians, but official accounts are limited to some documents and tablets from Persepolis. Not enough to generate a clear consensus on what was going on across the empire during that time.
> 
> We know much more about Greeks and Romans than we do about Persian society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

They literally chose Bucha because its sounds like "Butcher" in English.

At the start of the war the Ukrainian government called on their people to fight Russian troops by all means neccessary including by making Molotov cocktails. They even distributed a recipe online with instructions on where to targets tanks/armored vehicles.

Under Geneva, if a civilian attacks a convoy of tanks/armored vehicles/trucks/troops with a Molotov, they are now considered an active combatant or partisan fighter. They are considered civilians waging war. Under Geneva, if there is an urgent threat, troops being threatened have the right to respond with lethal force.

The Ukrainians demanded that civilians attack Russian troops and now they're crying about the end results. Come on.

The condom boxes are like those packs of viagra which Gaddafi was allegedly giving his troops to rape their own women for some reason. All fake.

The US/UK/allies went into Iraq in 2003 using false claims to chemical weapons. They killed 1 million Iraqis. Madeline Albright when told that 500,000 Iraqi children died of malnutrition under sanctions before the war and when asked "was it worth it", without hesitation said "YES IT WAS" Half of those children were little baby girls that starved to death. What f#cking filth she truly was. I pray that she's burning in hell as we speak.

Hypocrisy at its best



SalarHaqq said:


> In urban combat, even with the most sophisticated precision-guided weapons, a civilian to military casualty rate of 1 to 1 is generally expected. In other terms, a certain amount of civilians unfortunately are likely to succumb to the fighting, even if no war crime is committed, even if they aren't targeted, even if no disproportionate force is used.
> 
> I wonder how difficult it'd be for Ukrainian NATO sidekicks and their extremist paramilitary auxiaries to simply collect corpses of civilians who might have perished in this way, place them here and there to suggest they were simply executed by the Russians and stage a sonorous propaganda campaign.
> 
> Speaking of which, did you notice how this type of propaganda has gained momentum since circa a week ago? As if for the entire previous month, relatively few such crimes were committed and that all of a sudden, Russians decided to go on a rampage, for whatever strange reason.
> 
> All of a sudden, in tune with the general propagandistic onslaught, "condom boxes" are supposedly found in the pockets of fallen Russian troops - they didn't really need them before late March, but now they seemingly do. Or, perhaps have the frisking skills of Ukrainian soldiers and neo-nazis taken a sudden, miraculous upwards turn. Of course, just purchasing such an item, putting it next to a dead Russian and photographing the scene is inconceivable. It'd be too hard / too costly an endeavor considering how little gain it would offer in terms of conditioning gullible masses against Moscow... not.
> 
> Any actual, definitive proof for systematic Russian war crimes? I've not seen a single one to date. Quite peculiar really, considering that in this day and age, at least one such document would have been likely to leak if allegations leveled against the Russian army were accurate. You know, something along the lines of the footage recorded by Australian occupation troops in Afghanistan, which shows them executing multiple unarmed Afghan civilians. But we're asked to believe this was an "isolated incident" by "lone wolves" who will be handed "appropriate punishment", while in the case of Russian forces, it's supposedly standard practice despite the lack of undisputable evidence.
> 
> Again, we see zero critical thinking among certain sheepish elements who seem happy about getting brainwashed by NATO. It's all about bias and/or pent up resentment (depending on each individual case). Not that it'll make much of a difference on the battlefield though. Gone are the times when the US regime and its clients could "generate" and mold ground reality to their liking through mere media fabrications, propaganda and lies. Now they shout loudly, and they shout a lot but emerging powers keep doing their own thing with success.
> 
> This brings me to the concluding remark: the timing of this sudden eruption of 'atrocities propaganda' versus Russia is telling. It hints at severe desperation on the part of NATO and its Ukrainian allies. The Ukrainian armed forces have been inflicted such important losses and their outlook is so grim that they and their western sponsors are reduced to resorting to uncontrolled, all out demonization of their adversary. Some are sore losers, and the sheep among the audience will keep feeling comfortable inside their fictive bubbles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> The US/UK/allies went into Iraq in 2003 using false claims to chemical weapons.


there is no false claim to chemical weapon . but the claim was about WMD, while chemical weapons are considered WMD and Iraq actually had it , they based their claims on nuke and let world think Iraq is building Nuke which was false


----------



## SalarHaqq

SalarHaqq said:


> the choice to select sexes is actually not western , but more eastern, only the capability of actually doing it changes .it happen far more in far east and middle east than in western counties and or legal system and fiqh also allowed it.



The questioning of the relevance of biological gender identity from ground up, as well as the methodical attempt to reverse or dissolve conventional gender roles is genuinely a post-modern innovation. There's no recorded historic tradition of the sort, neither in the east nor in the west.

Islamic fiq is not allowing the type of gender relativization promoted by third generation feminism. The aims and spirit behind the two sets of reasoning are fundamentally incompatible with one another.



SalarHaqq said:


> my understanding of it is that the base of the fiqh decree abut it in our country is the role of a person in the society , must be clear . you must be clear that you want to be man or woman , you can't be part one part another .



As opposed to western regimes, Iran doesn't allow people to change their gender on a whim, nor to durably dissociate biological and subjective gender identity without aligning the two. The Islamic Republic will not register an obvious male as a female simply because they "feel like" being of the opposite sex. A sex change operation is required to this effect, and serious conditions must be fulfilled including obtaining psychological certificates proving there is indeed a pathological, deep rooted gender confusion etc.

This is what's going on in the west. This what they're imposing on the rest of the world:









Karen White: how 'manipulative' transgender inmate attacked again


Former neighbours describe 52-year-old as volatile and violent amid questions over placement in all-female prison




www.theguardian.com





It's got nothing to do with the Iranian model.



SalarHaqq said:


> and honestly its not done an whim , it take ears to reach such decision , its take long seasons of psychological evaluation that may take 1-2 years and needs months of actually living as opposite sex to make sure the man or woman is actually is transgender not some random person who think the other side is greener . for the first case the reassignment is beneficial and remove lots of stress from him/her and help reaching fulfilment in life for the second one its a disaster.



Hence why it has nothing to do with the gender theory that originated in the USA, nor with the policies that are being imposed on nations by western regimes and international institutions they control.

Like for example calling into question traditional gender roles; asking school boys to wear pink skirts and play with Barbie dolls and school girls to play cowboy and Indian while sporting boys' hairstyles; encouraging them to doubt their gender identity and sexual orientation - including by promoting and trivializing homosexuality, which is presented as "one possible option among others" and depicted as being "just as legitimate as all others"; cultivating the notion that gender identity is fluid and can be changed at will, literally any day of the week; and so on, and so forth.

Such sick practices will not be allowed to spread in Iran. The Supreme Leader is well informed on the subject, and has blocked any attempts to align the Iranian education system on the western-imposed model which entails all the above.

https://www.christian.org.uk/news/us-boy-6-wins-right-to-use-girls-toilets-at-school/









Mixed-gender toilets have ‘negative impact on girls’


A council says the introduction of gender-neutral toilets in its schools promotes inclusion, but a parent says they put girls at risk




www.tes.com







SalarHaqq said:


> this is nonsense as its not educational , tolerating it is educational , but you can't teach a boy to want to be a girl or a girl to want to be a boy . those 3rd or 4th or nth generation feminists who believe that are actually don't knew shit



It's absurd. However it is also:

1) Influential.
2) Hazardous.
3) Being used by globalists to serve a broader agenda of uprooting humans, of pulling them out of their ultimate autonomous safety and solidarity net that is the nuclear family structure, for the sake of total domination by an unelected ruling clique of oligarchs.

_____

In her best-known work, _Gender Trouble: Feminism and the Subversion of Identity_ (1990), and its sequel, _Bodies That Matter: On the Discursive Limits of ‘Sex’_ (1993), Butler built upon the familiar cultural-theoretic assumption that gender is socially constructed (the result of socialization, broadly conceived) rather than innate and that conventional notions of gender and sexuality serve to perpetuate the traditional domination of women by men and to justify the oppression of homosexuals and transgender persons.

... 

Butler contended, somewhat paradoxically, that not only gender but sex itself—the fact of being biologically male or female—is “to some degree” a performative social construct. Sex is performatively constructed in the sense that it represents an essentially arbitrary distinction between individuals that is drawn (at or before birth) and later reinforced through speech acts such as (originally) “It’s a girl!” or “It’s a boy!” In heterosexist cultures, the repeated performance of the distinction serves (among other things) to impose a norm of sexual desire based on an artificial association between biological sex and gender (the “law of heterosexual coherence”), thereby sustaining a system of “compulsory and naturalized heterosexuality” (the “heterosexual matrix”).



SalarHaqq said:


> well there are already far enough children who have no parents to car of them .



It isn't a reason to produce more in "child factories" of India, South Africa etc. Nor to legalize homosexual child adoption and marriage.



SalarHaqq said:


> they are just made it public and out of closet , but it was present in many other cultures in some even they ae the person in question drugs to get rid of him without ever telling .



I described how these trends pushed by western regimes and their clients in developing countries are novelties.



SalarHaqq said:


> a question western banks giving loans is more Islamic or our banks ?



Usury is un-Islamic. Marjas have ruled time and again that the banking system is _rabavi _and must be reformed completely. Dr. Abbasi has given numerous impassionate speeches condemning the practice.

This is one domain in which the Islamic Revolution is yet to achieve its goals. But it's not the revolutionaries who are standing in the way. It's influential liberal and capitalist lobbies backed by opposition factions.


----------



## Xerxes22

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I visit every active thread but reply if it has anything to do with Pakistan.
> 
> But you a bangali will visit every thread and reply on only Iranian threads.
> Its that you are either false flagger indian or some bangali folk who is brainwashed by mullahs to serve other countries instead of thinking and proposing solutions for the progress of your own country.
> So at least you should not talk about self respect related issues as you have no self respect.


I am a bengali folk with persian blood and spirit who was brainwashed by mullahs to be fiercely loyal to the iranian state. Thats me, im just another product of brainwash. Just an Iranian puppet but i openly admit it and im glad about it. Gotta give u credit for making the right guess. What about you Mr. Keyboard? 

Btw imagine having a country which is doing so much better than the county it was a part of once. Feels so good u know. To be so much better in every way than the big brother and then end up becoming the bigger brother. Thats Bangladesh. Doesnt it hurt u ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Intresting you must have had a time machine because records of the Persians empires administrative policies are few and far in between. If your source is Cyrus Cylinder than you might as well be quoting from ancient times version of Fox News....propaganda. Royal accounts and tablets are very unreliable as they seek to portray governments in favorable light. Persia was no exception to this, what actually took place across the empire could have been very different.
> 
> How would Cyrus know where slaves were used? A simple message would take weeks if not months to arrive depending on where it was coming from. Cyrus likely inherited the Babylon practice of slavery when he conquered them and absorption of theirs laws and practices. Though a definitive conclusion either way can’t be made or at least I haven’t come across it.
> 
> Cyrus cylinder is similar to other cylinder from antiquities mainly propaganda.
> 
> The fact is Persian society on issue of abolishment of slavery or proponent of slavery is unknown, their simply isn’t enough recovered data. Greeks wrote about Persians, but official accounts are limited to some documents and tablets from Persepolis. Not enough to generate a clear consensus on what was going on across the empire during that time.
> 
> We know much more about Greeks and Romans than we do about Persian society.


Please don’t get discouraged by all the laughter Ignatius. BTW, where’s the other more subtle Immortal?


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511305651250737158

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I can't believe you're writing this rubbish. Cyrus the Great was a genius 2 millenium ahead of his time in terms of his outlook on the world. The Jews were all freed by Cyrus as well as many others. At one point 60% of the worlds population lived under Persian rule, in a multi ethnic empire with human rights. Even the UN considers the Cyrus cylinder the first universal declaration of human rights. You should be ashamed of yourself as an Iranian spouting this nonsense about our great founder. Vagheaan khejalab vekesh as khodet.



Don’t get emotional. The debate wasn’t about Cyrus or his accomplishments, the debate was strictly confined to the following:



sha ah said:


> But the Romans and Greeks were largely slave owners
> 
> In stark contrast, Cyrus the great freed slaves everywhere he went which was completely mind blowing and unheard of back then.



Most of antiquity was a slave oriented society. The claim that slavery didn’t exist at all during the Persian empire has no proof. The Cyrus Cylinder is a royal documentation. When Cyrus conquered Babylon, he conquered a largely slave oriented society. To think that they would abandon that is utopian thinking.

There are ways around the thorny issue of slavery, Europeans called it indentured servitude in the 1600-1700s.

To your point we know Romans and Greeks had slaves because there a lot of evidence of it outside of royal documentation (ship manifests, ancient receipts, scholars, etc).

The preponderance of evidence of what happened after Cyrus’ cylinder on the issue of slavery as part of economic society is unknown. There is not much supporting documentation. Unless we are strictly talking about the freeing of Jews.

P.S. your Canadian Farsi is terrible


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> It's not their domain, despite what the Euros like to think, the world isn't theirs. Like I said they aggressively conquered and committed genocide against the native nations who the land belongs to.



You say this as you continue to live on stolen land by colonials in America and pay taxes to one of those genocidial Empires you alluded to earlier. So clearly you aren’t too affected by this 



BigMelatonin said:


> This list conveniently leaves off the majority of European colonial genocides such as the Belgian genocide in the Congo, the British genocide in Bengal, or the French genocide in Algeria.
> 
> I guess if we're defining genocide as something only non-whites and Nazis (apparently an exception to otherwise benevolent European civilization) can do then you would be right. Aimé Cesaire puts it perfectly, the true crime of the Holocaust wasn't that they did but who they did it to. The did to Europeans what had been reserved only for their colonial subjects.



You completely missed the point. Which is the list shows that genocide isn’t something exclusive to Whites namely colonial powers. It’s happened across the world.

*Propensity for Genocide is not determined by ones skin color, but by who has power*. It just so happens that Europeans (and by extent Americans) have held most of the power in modern human history.

We have seen flashes of genocide in Middle East when one side has significant power over other groups:

Ottomans genocide of Armenians
ISIS genocide of Iraqi/Azadis/Kurds/Syrians
Saudi Arabia genocide of Yemenis

Significant Power over others can lead to genocide wether the person that holds power is German, English, Japanese, Turkish, Iranian, etc.

So to your Holocaust example Nazi Party held huge power over Jewish citizens and even most of Europe due to its war machine at the time. But hatred of Jews is hardly a facist European original thought. It dates back as far as Ancient Egypt when they were treated as slaves.

As for why Facisim started in Europe, it’s quite simple: Middle Eastern society was still largely monarchy based as was Asia’s two major countries...Japan and China...with Puyi being the last emperor of China circa WW2. So the political governance system in these regions couldn’t give rise to Facism in such environments. This oversimplifies by excluding the importance of the brutality of WWI on European countries and their society which helped shape the thought processes that would lead to rise facism.


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511305651250737158



As if the Iranian people will care what happens to mullahs.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Xerxes22 said:


> Doesnt it hurt u ?


No
Because we will catch up


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511291354617454594


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511305651250737158


Why are you reposting tweets on Iran by a foreigner? Hmm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

jauk said:


> Why are you reposting tweets on Iran by a foreigner? Hmm?



Why do you live in foreigner country?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> As if the Iranian people will care what happens to mullahs.



The perpetrator almost beaten to death by Moslem Iranian people disagrees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

SalarHaqq said:


> The perpetrator almost beaten to death by Moslem Iranian people disagrees.


Hope these Moslem Iranian people would be arrested and punished according to the law as same as perpetrator.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

What's the motive?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> What's the motive?



_The stabbings on Tuesday followed a separate attack targeting clerics earlier this week. On Sunday, two Sunni clerics were shot to death in a mosque in the northern town of Gonbad Kavus. Authorities did not offer a motive for that incident, either._

Ironically this comes as @SalarHaqq demonstrated how much more peaceful Iranian crime is in relation to Western gun infested crime.

I will say my times in Iran being out late it is as safe as any Western country to some extent. But you need to be very vigilant of thieves with knives. My cousin was attacked by some in a highly coordinated attack where a thief posed as a taxi driver.


----------



## SalarHaqq

raptor22 said:


> Hope these Moslem Iranian people would be arrested and punished according to the law as same as perpetrator.



Sure thing. And if you pay attention to what it is I was responding to, you'll notice my sole purpose was to show that many Iranians do care about the safety of their ulema and won't take attacks on them lightly.

- - - - -



TheImmortal said:


> Ironically this comes as @SalarHaqq demonstrated how much more peaceful Iranian crime is in relation to Western gun infested crime.



With a murder rate less than half that of the USA, Iran at 83 million inhabitants will still record more than one homicide per day. So on any day of the week, there'll be reports about killings. Doesn't mean Iran isn't safer than America by a large stretch, which it definitely is.

Also, this incident could be different from ordinary crime. Could be a terrorist attack, religiously or politically motivated. Maybe provocations by the Biden regime to pressure Iran into accepting a nuclear deal, maybe usual zionist-backed destabilization attempts, etc.

But at any rate, a very rare occurrence in Iran, even compared to most western countries. During the height of "I"SIS attacks, Iran was hit less often and less massively than France, the UK and other such places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511394485036453888

Gen Milley confirms that Russia couldn't mass the combat power to take Kyiv.


Also that US intelligence has deeply penetrated Russia.


----------



## SalarHaqq

F-22Raptor said:


> Gen Milley confirms that Russia couldn't mass the combat power to take Kyiv.



*claims

The US regime is used to making tall but baseless claims. Nothing new here and Iranians know this well, given how they're familiar with daily propaganda and false allegations about their own country coming out of Washington.

Here some additional examples:












https://www.ozy.com/true-and-stories/the-great-lie-of-the-first-gulf-war/271486/







Meanwhile the collapse of the Ukrainian army is continuing unabated:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511282576815706115
Ukraine's finest, NATO-trained Marines at Mariupol capitulating en masse:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511394485036453888
> 
> Gen Milley confirms that Russia couldn't mass the combat power to take Kyiv.
> 
> 
> Also that US intelligence has deeply penetrated Russia.


US intelligence? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Why do you live in foreigner country?


You're non sequitur was awesome Suzie. Liked!


----------



## F-22Raptor

Dariush the Great said:


> US intelligence? LOL



US Intel success has been immense in this war. 

One is the CIA director telling the Ukrainians the Russians would attempt to take the airfield outside Kyiv. 

Then the Russians flying in their helicopters to that airfield in the first several days got slaughtered by the waiting Ukrainians.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

jauk said:


> You're non sequitur was awesome Suzie. Liked!



You should take your VPN off and show us where you really live.

As I doubt an ex-Pat Iranian somehow ended up living on the island of Anguilla

Add you to the same list as @SalarHaqq @sha ah @BigMelatonin

We have our very own Iranian Beatles group here 

Extremely Anti Western, Fiercely pro IR.....all while living in and economically supporting the Western countries they despise and rally against everyday 

Keep up the good work! Tell me about the beaches of Anguilla sometime

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

F-22Raptor said:


> US Intel success has been immense in this war.
> 
> One is the CIA director telling the Ukrainians the Russians would attempt to take the airfield outside Kyiv.
> 
> Then the Russians flying in their helicopters to that airfield in the first several days got slaughtered by the waiting Ukrainians.



Weapons grade cope

US intelligence claimed Russia would take Kiev in a week, it hasn't happened yet. They said the Taliban would take Kabul in a month, it happened within days. US "intel" is trash.

And the Russians captured Gostomel.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TheImmortal

TruthHurtz said:


> Weapons grade cope
> 
> US intelligence claimed Russia would take Kiev in a week, it hasn't happened yet. They said the Taliban would take Kabul in a month, it happened within days. US "intel" is trash.
> 
> And the Russians captured Gostomel.



I still remember the “US official” that said the US government believes Kiev will fall in “hours” during the first week of conflict.

I’m starting to wonder if they just make **** up as they go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511394485036453888
> 
> Gen Milley confirms that Russia couldn't mass the combat power to take Kyiv.
> 
> 
> Also that US intelligence has deeply penetrated Russia.


HooAh champ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

TruthHurtz said:


> Weapons grade cope
> 
> US intelligence claimed Russia would take Kiev in a week, it hasn't happened yet. They said the Taliban would take Kabul in a month, it happened within days. US "intel" is trash.
> 
> And the Russians captured Gostomel.



US intelligence has dominated Russia in this war. Gen Milley as well as the DIA director essentially confirmed it.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

F-22Raptor said:


> US intelligence has dominated Russia in this war. Gen Milley as well as the DIA director essentially confirmed it.


People are really under estimating the power of US Sat based Recon + MQ-4's and other recon aircraft they have up that can view areas 100s of kilometers away. Insane ranges. 

Notice how much of Russian equipment have been destroyed via artillery strikes rather than direct combat. Where do people think they get this intel from? Not all of it can come from small quadcopters. 

If your enemy is the US, first rule is to assume they know everything, and adjust accordingly.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Stryker1982 said:


> People are really under estimating the power of US Sat based Recon + MQ-4's and other recon aircraft they have up that can view areas 100s of kilometers away. Insane ranges.
> 
> Notice how much of Russian equipment have been destroyed via artillery strikes rather than direct combat. Where do people think they get this intel from? Not all of it can come from small quadcopters.
> 
> If your enemy is the US, first rule is to assume they know everything, and adjust accordingly.



The members here can yap all they want, but when Milley says US Intel has been “extraordinary” and the DIA director classifies it as “revolutionary” that tells me the US has Intel dominance over Russia. 

It’s no secret the US has been sharing significant Intel to the Ukrainians.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> You should take your VPN off and show us where you really live.
> 
> As I doubt an ex-Pat Iranian somehow ended up living on the island of Anguilla
> 
> Add you to the same list as @SalarHaqq @sha ah @BigMelatonin
> 
> We have our very own Iranian Beatles group here
> 
> Extremely Anti Western, Fiercely pro IR.....all while living in and economically supporting the Western countries they despise and rally against everyday
> 
> Keep up the good work! Tell me about the beaches of Anguilla sometime


I think you ran out of gifs Ignatius. BTW, the water's fine here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> If your enemy is the US, first rule is to assume they know everything, and adjust accordingly.



Iran learned this first hand in the Iran-Iraq. Major suprise offensives that were meant to eventually take Karbala were leaked by the US-England to Saddam. Saddam ended up gassing those positions based on that satellite and intelligence Intel.

Without sat Intel and spy Intel, the war would have gone a lot more favorable for Iran with a lot less casualties.

Same goes for Ukraine. If anyone thinks that Ukraine’s military would have found all these opportunities for ambushes or precise Intel for artillery and drone strikes, then they are living in delusion. Ukraine’s recon teams are not that good. 

The Belograd oil strike using Heli’s was a direct evidence of Western radiation sats picking up Russian radars and finding holes in their defense.

I’m sure Russia expected this, but they also expected the war to be over quick in a power grab so who knows how much preparation was made assuming Western aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> You say this as you continue to live on stolen land by colonials in America and pay taxes to one of those genocidial Empires you alluded to earlier. So clearly you aren’t too affected by this


Why do you think i don't realize this contradiction? In the end I live and moving to a new country isn't as simple as it would seem. If it was feasible at this point I would be gone.



TheImmortal said:


> Add you to the same list as @SalarHaqq @sha ah @BigMelatonin
> 
> We have our very own Iranian Beatles group here
> 
> Extremely Anti Western, Fiercely pro IR.....all while living in and economically supporting the Western countries they despise and rally against everyday


You should be against them too and be for your own people. The global south must be poor for the north to be rich so they will never allow us to prosper.
You should also know how deeply rooted white supremacy is in this society, they will never fully accept us into their society despite all the liberal bluster about multiculturalism. Half the country doesn't even try to to hide their contempt and hate for non-whites.
Minorities in this country are just on a rotating kill list; it was Muslims (or anyone who wears a turban as some poor Sikhs found out) after 9/11, now it's Asians, and it's black people whenever there's no one to demonize for geopolitical gain. As situations become more precarious for the average person they will become violent and history has shown us who the victims will be.
Plus what makes you think I'm pro-IR? I'm obviously pro-Iran but couldn't care less if the IR goes as long as it's by the actions of the Iranian people and the country's territorial integrity is respected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511438814308356097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> Why do you think i don't realize this contradiction? In the end I live and moving to a new country isn't as simple as it would seem. If it was feasible at this point I would be gone.



Oh here we go with this tired BS cliche line from Ex-Pats “oh If I could I would be in Iran, trust me bro. But it’s not that easy”.

Yeah it is. Grab a ticket and go live in Iran and work as an English teacher or translator for foreign ministry if you care about the cause. Don’t be a hypocrite talking **** about western countries as you live lavishly in them, that’s what the liberals in Iran do like Rouhani & Co.

Instead you shouldn’t be telling people in our homeland to “suck it up buttercup” with sanctions and financial hardship while you sit living well in “The Great Devil” USA screaming Margh ba Emrika on some random no name forum.

So no, I don’t believe you have any right to tell what Iran’s policy should be and what hardships Iranian people should entail against Western Imperalism....when you indirectly support Western Imperalism by living and working in those countries.



BigMelatonin said:


> You should be against them too and be for your own people. The global south must be poor for the north to be rich so they will never allow us to prosper.
> You should also know how deeply rooted white supremacy is in this society, they will never fully accept us into their society despite all the liberal bluster about multiculturalism. Half the country doesn't even try to to hide their contempt and hate for non-whites.



Come on Save this BS talk. Many Iranians are highly successfully across the world in Western countries. CEO of Uber a Fortune 500 company is Iranian just to give you an easy example. Plenty of Iranians in SpaceX & NASA. Most of our ex-Pats are pretty succesful when compared to their “white colonial peers”. Was able to meet quite a few successful Iranians. Always great to see. Some successful individuals are right on this board or were on this board at different periods of time. If you struggle in USA it’s because of you, not the “white man” keeping you down. And if you can’t make it in USA because of perceived unfair playing field...let me tell you.....than Iran would swallow you whole.

There is no Human Resources to wipe your *** and protect you over there. It is connections and who you know. Go to court over a lawsuit and you better pray your *** you paid off not only the judge, but two guys above him as well if you want a favorable ruling. This comes from someone familiar with how **** gets done over there. Just because some of us are over here doesn’t mean we have no connection to over there. In fact the ones that are most pro-IR of Iran on this board verbally probably have the least connection over there to their own homeland. Ironic.

You can support Iran and live in a Western country they are not mutually exclusive. That is not what I am saying. In fact you can even Support Iran and have significant criticism for Western foreign policy and how it relates to your homeland. That is perfectly natural.

But you cannot sit and write your Mein Kampf on how disgusting Western society (not just the government) is and how it is the bane of you and humanity’s existence......as you suck on its tit. That is being disingenuous to put it nicely.

No different than a priest rallying against modern life & sin and saying we must only follow word of God. Then at night gambling, having sex, and doing drugs. Then ironically claiming he would follow the word of God “if he could, but it’s not that easy”.

Anyway I won’t derail the chill thread on ideological differences. Just notice a pattern here with some of the more “hardline” ex-pats.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> The Belograd oil strike using Heli’s was a direct evidence of Western radiation sats picking up Russian radars and finding holes in their defense.


This, so much this.

It wasn't just a willy nilly random fly through Russian airspace, it was precisely planned in which route and what altitude to take.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511390255898935301
It’s FSA (Free “Syrian” Army) experiment all over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511376081407905793
Remember when Russia beat Iran (and other countries) in the tank and APC section of military competition?

Just goes to show you what those “competitions” are worth in real war scenarios.

An entire Russian armoured column against a SINGLE Ukraine tank and half of the time they don’t even know where the tank is even after it fires.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511376081407905793
> Remember when Russia beat Iran (and other countries) in the tank and APC section of military competition?
> 
> Just goes to show you what those “competitions” are worth in real war scenarios.
> 
> An entire Russian armoured column against a SINGLE Ukraine tank and half of the time they don’t even know where the tank is even after it fires.




Then they call in artillery fire on that column. 

Some days it looks like Russias entire budget for training was embezzled.


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> Then they call in artillery fire on that column.
> 
> Some days it looks like Russias entire budget for training was embezzled.



Could be a training problem, but it also points to leadership problem up and down the chain. After all, Iranian backed miltias and Yemeni Houthis are hardly special forces caliber fighters, but if the leadership from ground up is sound and if the strategy is sound, then you will see success. 

That is why armies have reservists and conscripts and not 1M man highly trained standing soldier armies.

At the end of the day if officer in charge is in his position because of “who he knows” (aka Saddam Republican Guard or Saudi Army) rather than military ability to lead, then the performance during war time will be atrocious and inconsistent.

Article from 2018





__





How Russia's military measures up


Russian armed forces provide Moscow with clear military superiority in the post-Soviet region, despite Russia's troops not being able to match the whole of NATO. The Kremlin is busy modernizing its army, experts told DW.




amp.dw.com





Article from 2022 before the conflict









Russian troops are battle-hardened but Ukraine would be their biggest test in decades


'I think it is a combat experienced force; but it’s not a combat-tested force.'




www.google.com






I remember reading analysis probably a few years ago that discussed what exactly is unraveling today, that outside of Spetnaz and some other highly trained units, the Russian military is largely not as capable fighting on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> Instead you shouldn’t be telling people in our homeland to “suck it up buttercup” with sanctions and financial hardship while you sit living well in “The Great Devil” USA screaming Margh ba Emrika on some random no name forum.
> 
> So no, I don’t believe you have any right to tell what Iran’s policy should be and what hardships Iranian people should entail against Western Imperalism....when you indirectly support Western Imperalism by living and working in those countries.



I never said any of this.



> Come on Save this BS talk. Many Iranians are highly successfully across the world in Western countries. CEO of Uber a Fortune 500 company is Iranian just to give you an easy example. Plenty of Iranians in SpaceX & NASA. Most of our ex-Pats are pretty succesful when compared to their “white colonial peers”. Was able to meet quite a few successful Iranians. Always great to see. Some successful individuals are right on this board or were on this board at different periods of time. If you struggle in USA it’s because of you, not the “white man” keeping you down. And if you can’t make it in USA because of perceived unfair playing field...let me tell you.....than Iran would swallow you whole.
> 
> There is no Human Resources to wipe your *** and protect you over there. It is connections and who you know. Go to court over a lawsuit and you better pray your *** you paid off not only the judge, but two guys above him as well if you want a favorable ruling. This comes from someone familiar with how **** gets done over there. Just because some of us are over here doesn’t mean we have no connection to over there. In fact the ones that are most pro-IR of Iran on this board verbally probably have the least connection over there to their own homeland. Ironic.



Again, not sure why you think I am talking exclusively about Iranians or myself. And how can you possibly say that the wealthy and connected do not get preferential treatment in the US? Most of those CEOs are born wealthy and connected. You mentioned Dara Khosrowshahi, who's father owned Alborz Investment Company before the revolution. Elon Musk's father owned an emerald mine in Zambia, Warren Buffet's father was a congressman, Bill Gate's mother was an IBM executive. Even amongst the top 1%, the income of minorities (excluding Asians) is significantly lower than whites. The fact is these successful Iranians are often connected and wealthy since before 1979 and had the resources to come here. You cannot extrapolate their wealth to Iranians in the US in general.



https://cdn.dqydj.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/income-by-race-ethnicity-2021-us.png



We can however agree that Iran has many societal and economic issues that must be addressed. I have never claimed it's a perfect paradise, it is quite obviously not and I think we both want what's best for the country and it's people.



> But you cannot sit and write your Mein Kampf on how disgusting Western society (not just the government) is and how it is the bane of you and humanity’s existence......as you suck on its tit. That is being disingenuous to put it nicely.



All I did was point out the innumerable atrocities carried out by Europeans in their relatively brief period of world domination and pointing out your inaccurate description of the US as isolationist. Again you are somehow taking this to mean I hate all aspects of western civilization, which I don't. If you're going to deny the white supremacist nature of the US state and it's extensive history of brutality towards minorities or of Europe towards its colonies then I don't know what to tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

US selling more useless junk to Taiwan. The Patriot can't even stop hand me down Iranian drones, ballistic missiles which Iran gives to the rag tag Houthis. Just last week again they struck an oil refinery, water treatment plant and more.









US approves $95m Patriot weapons support for Taiwan


Potential sale is the third since Joe Biden became president in January 2021 and is likely to upset China.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Man took Covid shot 87 times LOL 









Man Got 87 Doses Of Covid-19 Coronavirus Vaccines Allegedly In Germany


A 61-year man was trying to collect vaccination record documents so that he could then sell them to anti-vaxxers and others who didn't want to get vaccinated.




www.forbes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511507866477338636

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## sha ah

Aljazeera and SouthFront map of Ukraine on April 6th, 2022. The Southfront map seems more concise.

The Russians potentially have several goals at this point:

1) Take the remaining areas of the Donbas

2) Continue to prevent Ukraine from accessing the ocean from Odessa. NOTE: Odessa might even be a potential target in order to link Russia to Transnistria (a breakaway enclave of Moldova) who are extremely pro Russian

3) Kharkiv, Ukraine's second largest city, might still be a potential target. Perhaps Kiev was too large and burdensome, especially since the Russians were outnumbered atleast 3 to 1 whereas in conventional warfare it's supposed to be the other way around.

This leads some analysts to believe that the Russians simply stayed around Kiev to pin down hundreds of thousands of Ukrainian troops, preventing them from joining the south and southeast where the Russians have take large swathes of territory. However if the Russians do go for Kharkiv they might simply surround it and try to starve it into submission

4) Keep striking at high profile targets, especially Ukraine's supply route bringing in new weapons. from west through Poland.

As a side note: The Ukrainians are now getting their hands on armored vehicles, MRAPs and potentially hunreds of tank T-72 tanks. If their inventory hasn't been wiped out then why would they need all these weapons.

Also the Russians need to switch their doctrine, their front line, to use more defensive/ambush tactics so they can absolutely annihilate Ukrainian forces on the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511507866477338636


Oh man I LOVE this tweet!,do you see how many people are going nuts over it,totally triggered.
BIG Thumbs up to you sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

I would have posted this on Russia Ukraine thread but people on PDF do not discuss things based on logic anymore cux they are totally partisan and their intellect is corrupted with bias.

So ill ask this here brothers, for ur opinion.... What do u think the russians will do after Donbass is fully taken ? It will definetely be taken since UKR forces cant maneuver at all anymore and out of fuel and logistics. 

But what will the russians do after encircling the enemy and taking Donbass? Will they go for Kiev ? Will they reassemble and go for kiev or decide to call it quits ?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> As if the Iranian people will care what happens to mullahs.


well mullah or not mullah , I live here and care about any incident to affect the security in the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> With a murder rate less than half that of the USA, Iran at 83 million inhabitants will still record more than one homicide per day. So on any day of the week, there'll be reports about killings. Doesn't mean Iran isn't safer than America by a large stretch, which it definitely is.


you see the lower murder rate can be attributed to less effective weapon , if there is statistic to compare violent attacks that's interesting, i didn't found that but when i look at the statistics when it come to fear of the crime its generally more in Iran








Iran vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats


Guns per 100 residents, Murder rate per million people, Crime levels, Murder rate, Intentional homicide rate and 34 More Interesting Facts and Stats



www.nationmaster.com




but overall , I consider them nearly equal




__





Crime Comparison Between Iran And United States. Safety Comparison.







www.numbeo.com


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hack-Hook said:


> well mullah or not mullah , I live here and care about any incident to affect the security in the country


Tell that to hundreds of thousands of Iranians, if not millions, who do not give a #hit if mullahs get murdered or not. We would be sad of course if it was a high ranking general, or some brilliant scientist but someone that has not worked a single day in his life and is useless for the society his absence is not so important for the average Iranian. But of course there will be some ultra religious folks who will weep. Who cares.

Btw,you should ''care'' more for critical national infrastructure when it is being targeted by the enemy than some lowlife mullah getting killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Oh here we go with this tired BS cliche line from Ex-Pats “oh If I could I would be in Iran, trust me bro. But it’s not that easy”.
> 
> Yeah it is. Grab a ticket and go live in Iran and work as an English teacher or translator for foreign ministry if you care about the cause. Don’t be a hypocrite talking **** about western countries as you live lavishly in them, that’s what the liberals in Iran do like Rouhani & Co.
> 
> Instead you shouldn’t be telling people in our homeland to “suck it up buttercup” with sanctions and financial hardship while you sit living well in “The Great Devil” USA screaming Margh ba Emrika on some random no name forum.
> 
> So no, I don’t believe you have any right to tell what Iran’s policy should be and what hardships Iranian people should entail against Western Imperalism....when you indirectly support Western Imperalism by living and working in those countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Save this BS talk. Many Iranians are highly successfully across the world in Western countries. CEO of Uber a Fortune 500 company is Iranian just to give you an easy example. Plenty of Iranians in SpaceX & NASA. Most of our ex-Pats are pretty succesful when compared to their “white colonial peers”. Was able to meet quite a few successful Iranians. Always great to see. Some successful individuals are right on this board or were on this board at different periods of time. If you struggle in USA it’s because of you, not the “white man” keeping you down. And if you can’t make it in USA because of perceived unfair playing field...let me tell you.....than Iran would swallow you whole.
> 
> There is no Human Resources to wipe your *** and protect you over there. It is connections and who you know. Go to court over a lawsuit and you better pray your *** you paid off not only the judge, but two guys above him as well if you want a favorable ruling. This comes from someone familiar with how **** gets done over there. Just because some of us are over here doesn’t mean we have no connection to over there. In fact the ones that are most pro-IR of Iran on this board verbally probably have the least connection over there to their own homeland. Ironic.
> 
> You can support Iran and live in a Western country they are not mutually exclusive. That is not what I am saying. In fact you can even Support Iran and have significant criticism for Western foreign policy and how it relates to your homeland. That is perfectly natural.
> 
> But you cannot sit and write your Mein Kampf on how disgusting Western society (not just the government) is and how it is the bane of you and humanity’s existence......as you suck on its tit. That is being disingenuous to put it nicely.
> 
> No different than a priest rallying against modern life & sin and saying we must only follow word of God. Then at night gambling, having sex, and doing drugs. Then ironically claiming he would follow the word of God “if he could, but it’s not that easy”.
> 
> Anyway I won’t derail the chill thread on ideological differences. Just notice a pattern here





TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511376081407905793
> Remember when Russia beat Iran (and other countries) in the tank and APC section of military competition?
> 
> Just goes to show you what those “competitions” are worth in real war scenarios.
> 
> An entire Russian armoured column against a SINGLE Ukraine tank and half of the time they don’t even know where the tank is even after it fires.


Those competitions have nothing to do with war and have an altogether different purpose Ignatius. You’ve missed the point altogether. But I love the words in your post though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511672385753255940

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511672397946138630
Huge strike on Russian forces


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you see the lower murder rate can be attributed to less effective weapon , if there is statistic to compare violent attacks that's interesting, i didn't found that but when i look at the statistics when it come to fear of the crime its generally more in Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats
> 
> 
> Guns per 100 residents, Murder rate per million people, Crime levels, Murder rate, Intentional homicide rate and 34 More Interesting Facts and Stats
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationmaster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but overall , I consider them nearly equal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crime Comparison Between Iran And United States. Safety Comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.numbeo.com



It isn't solely due to gun ownership laws but also and primarily to the fact that the US is a much more violent society with a far more brutal culture (if we can even call it that) ever since its foundation based on genocide of the indigenous peoples of the land, and which nowadays finds expression in phenomena such as school shootings and serial killers, phenomena which happen to be either completely nonexistent or comparatively rare in Iran.

I still haven't seen evidence for similarity of intended homicide rates in the two countries, so this still amounts to speculation. In either case my initial point will stand: whether due to gun laws or not, reality is that Iran is a much safer place than the US when it comes to the probability of getting murdered, and also to getting subjected to assault, which is what ultimately matters to the people. If the American regime could lower murder rates to Iranian standards simply by revising the liberal gun laws, which I doubt, it's their fault not Iran's if they don't.

The figures in the first link do show considerably superior levels for various forms of crime in the USA. Those relative to murder do not seem to be accurate though, since America's' intentional murder rate is more than twice as elevated as Iran's. The numbers I posted earlier on were from 2017 for the US and 2014 for Iran, but since then homicides have actually recorded a sharp rise in America, jumping from around 16.000 to over 20.000. It's doubtful they increased to the same extent in Iran. So if anything, the USA's intentional murder rate should be more than two and a half times that of Iran by now, closer to thrice as high. Such an ample variation likely cannot be explained by the relative prevalence of firerarms alone.

The second link does not even disclose its sources, and its crime index appears to be based on surveys, so that can be skipped.

It can't be denied that security levels for ordinary citizens in America are objectively worse, and significantly so.

As for subjective perceptions and fear of crime, this is due in Iran's case to the mind-boggling amount of propaganda and psy-ops the Iranian people are being subjected to at the hands of the largest mainstream as well as specialized media apparatuses of the world, like user MyNamesNotJeff correctly highlighted. Had Americans been conditioned by adverse propaganda to remotely comparable degrees, they'd probably bunker themselves off inside their homes and never dare to step out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> No, it's not solely due to gun ownership laws but also and primarily to the fact that the US is a much more violent society with a far more brutal culture (if we can even call it that) ever since its foundation based on genocide of the indigenous population of the land, which nowadays finds expression in phenomena such as school shootings and serial killers, phenomena which happen to be either completely nonexisting or comparatively extremely rare in Iran.
> 
> And you still haven't provided any evidence for the suggestion that intended homicide rates are more or less identical in the two countries, so this is just speculation on your part. The initial point will stand in either case: whether due to liberal gun laws or not, reality is that Iran is a much safer place than the US when it comes to the probability of getting murdered or to getting subjected to assault, and that's what ultimately matters. If the Americans could lower their murder rate to Iranian levels by revising gun laws, which I doubt, it's their fault not Iran's if they don't.
> 
> The figures in the first link show significantly superior levels for various forms of crime in the US. Those relative to murder do not seem to be accurate though, since America's' intentional murder rate is more than twice as high as Iran's. The numbers I showed were from 2017 for the US and 2014 for Iran, but in actually since then homicides have recorded a sharp increase in America from around 16.000 to over 20.000. It's doubtful that it rose as much in Iran. So if anything, the intentional murder rate in the US should be more than two and a half times that of Iran, and closer to thrice as high. Such an ample variation likely cannot be explained by the prevalence of firerarms alone.
> 
> The second link does not even show its sources, and its so-called crime index appears to be based on surveys, so that can be skipped.
> 
> The fact that security levels vis a vis crime for ordinary citizens in America are significantly worse cannot be denied.
> 
> As for subjective perceptions and fear of crime, this is due in Iran's case to the mind-boggling amount of propaganda and psy-ops the Iranian people are subjected to from the largest mainstream and specialized media apparatuses in the world, like user MyNamesNotJeff correctly evoked. Had Americans been conditioned by adverse propaganda to remotely comparable degrees, in all probability they would no longer dare to leave their homes.


Any comparison of crime between Iran and US is pointless given the rampant gun culture in the US. I won’t entertain Suzie Yesterday’s dementia with justifications that are unnecessary. Suzie Today, OTOH, just might post something coherent. Always fun though. Never know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511507866477338636



It's not a well known fact because the powers to be do not want us to know. Their orwellian type of propaganda about Russia's special military operation in Ukraine calls for the most cringing filtering of information, as well as for relentless manipulation and fabrication.

That American users who practically never ventured into this section of the forum would suddenly make their appearance in the Iranian Chill Thread in order to repeat the sole narrative authorized by NATO is all you need to know in this regard. NATO is not only taking a severe beating on the ground, they're also worried people might end up seeing through the fake perceptions they've been generating.

And above all, they're worried of alliances and even basic level cooperation between their rivals and emerging powers, such as between Iran and Russia, Russia and China etc. Attempts to sabotage these relationships are amongst their priorities. Hence why their fifth columnists i.e. reformists and moderates in Iran have gone into overdrive trying to push the NATO line on Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

*Feb 25th, 2022*


jauk said:


> *Ukraine has no real army*. This will be a cakewalk for Russia. No comparison to Iraq at all. Sanctions irrelevant as Russia also carries a big economic counterstick. *The assault phase will be wrapped up in a week*. Maybe two. The major activity will be economic-diplomacy in the aftermath.




General @jauk I salute your analysis. Keep the VPN on and the propaganda pumping

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

jauk said:


> Ukraine has no real army. This will be a cakewalk for Russia. No comparison to Iraq at all. Sanctions irrelevant as Russia also carries a big economic counterstick. The assault phase will be wrapped up in a week. Maybe two. The major activity will be economic-diplomacy in the aftermath.



Yikes



zartosht said:


> If anything this is proving how brilliant Irans current strategy is. What does Iran need from Russia exactly?
> 
> Russia has essentially neutralized the entire ukrainian air force in a day with pressing buttons safely from Russia. This shows how devastating Iranian missiles will be in war.
> 
> thats why the US and soviets had soo many strategic treaties regarding medium range missles. They are soo devastating that they would cause instability.
> 
> The US sells these arabs everything EXCEPT missiles. They went out of their way to make sure egypt shut their missile program down. What you see right now, is exactly what Iran will do to these persian gulf arabs, and american bases in the event of a war.


Lol


----------



## Dariush the Great

F-22Raptor said:


> Yikes
> 
> 
> Lol


What's so funny about it? Ukraine has no real army, it is true. Without significant Western aid they will collapse like a wet tissue.

Russia is going very easy on Ukraine to be honest. Kiev is not even targeted properly by the Russian aerospace forces. Go figure.

Also as a whole, Ukraine was not even properly bombed in the opening stages of the war. It truly looks like what the name of the operation suggest ''special military operation''.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

F-22Raptor said:


> Yikes
> 
> 
> Lol



There really isn't anything funny about his post outside of the "Ukraine has no real military". Clearly there is a working Ukrainian command structure that is being actively fed Western provided intelligence from the utmost advanced ISR assets known to man. Sole reason why Ukrainian resistance has been so staunch and lethal. --

IRGC AEROSPACE MISSILE FORCE'S, missile centric doctrine has achieved the capability to obliterate critical strategic and tactical wartime objectives* en-masse* *decisively* early in a conflict. Leaving other Iranian (IRGC/Artesh) armed forces to conduct clean up operations on any enemy assets remaining. It's what comes after that initial wave of attacks that's up for scrutiny as many of Iran's forces are still at a subpar level compared to contemporaries in the region and globally but given the right command and combined arms initiative. They can still be quite-affective in the theatre.

PGM (total inventory across multiple weapon types) is well in the high-thousands with countless more being added year-on-end. We might see 10,000+ PGM count for Iran coming this decade or the next with the significant bulk being hard to counter Ballistic Missiles with ever increasing ANTI-BM capabilities.

Nothing against you F-22Raptor, but the current year is *2022 *and Iran is only moving from success-to-success (yes there are set-backs but overall projection is positive). Another 8 years (2030) and Iran's offensive/defensive capabilities will be utterly overwhelming, even more than they are now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Raisis government is losing control and their economic policies is "ultra capitalism" despite all of their propaganda ... the prices are increasing and now 1 killo Tomato become 1 $ for average consumer in Iran ... 

In small cities , the officials only bussy with rubbing people and social budget ...


----------



## TheImmortal

OldTwilight said:


> Raisis government is losing control and their economic policies is "ultra capitalism" despite all of their propaganda ... the prices are increasing and now 1 killo Tomato become 1 $ for average consumer in Iran ...
> 
> In small cities , the officials only bussy with rubbing people and social budget ...



They removing subsidies which cost the government tens of billions a dollars a year. 

They are also limited the amount the “government sponsored currency exchange rate” can be used to import items needed for the economy. Which was widely abused by the elite in society and the bazaaris to make profit by importing cellphones and other non essential goods.

Too early to judge his admin, but expecting one President to change the inefficiencies of the Republic is wishful thinking. I think we all need to lower our expectations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> Any comparison of crime between Iran and US is pointless given the rampant gun culture in the US.



Yes and I would remind that this gun "culture" was not simply generated from scratch by lax legislation on firearms. Rather, it is a reflection of America's essence as a colonial settler state, something it shares with the zionist entity. The reason gun "culture" is so strongly rooted in US society is because it has been present since the very inception of the US regime. This foundational trait has never ceased shaping America's social and political reality.

See the "gun and Bible" culture of early Anglo-Saxon settlers, the rejection of any notion of peaceful coexistence with the native population of the land, who were chased and exterminated, and this entire "frontier" mythology pervading collective representations in America to this day. In this state of mind, the world tends to be viewed as a realm of wilderness, in which survival can only be ensured through expansive, never ending conquest and safety through individual armament.

Access to guns and related laws are not the only factor to take into account. Canada also has a liberal policy on private firearms ownership, yet homicide rates there are considerably lower than in the USA. So, it is this cobwoyesque "culture" of violence and guns characteristic of the USA which is at the core of that country's abnormally high murder rates. Thence, no comparison is possible with Iran, whose society and civilization are wholly deprived of these features.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BigMelatonin

SalarHaqq said:


> Access to guns and related laws are not the only factor to take into account. Canada also has a liberal policy on private firearms ownership, yet homicide rates there are considerably lower than in the USA. So, it is this cobwoyesque "culture" of violence and guns characteristic of the USA which is at the core of that country's abnormally high murder rates. Thence, no comparison is possible with Iran, whose society and civilization are wholly deprived of these features.


US gun policy is unfairly criticized. Private gun ownership can be done responsibly and if you train your population can be another tool for national defence. Scandinavian countries also have high rates of gun ownership but don't have the same rate if gun violence. Owning a gun doesn't make someone want to commit violent crimes, but poverty, poor mental health infrastructure, and a general lack of societal responsibility and cohesion does. Iran has many of these same problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BigMelatonin said:


> US gun policy is unfairly criticized tbh. Private gun ownership can be done responsibly and if you train your population can be another tool for national defence. Scandinavian countries also have high rates of gun ownership but don't have the same rate if gun violence. Owning a gun doesn't make someone want to commit violent crimes, but poverty, poor mental health infrastructure, and a general lack of societal responsibility and cohesion does. Iran has many of these same problems.



And yet Iran's intentional homicide rate is something like two and a half to three times lower than the USA's. So based on what you explained, it implies Iran is definitely much less affected by these problems. Iran also lacks the above described, historically rooted culture of violence which goes hand in hand with the guns in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

As someone who has actually lived in the US, I think comparing safety an security between Iran and the US is totally ignorant. Iran with all of its problems is infinitley safer than the US. As soon as it gets dark, people do not come out of their homes for fear of violence in the US... you dont see kids playing in the streets when it gets dark in the US. People are genuienly scared of getting shot, or robbed at gun point.
People who think that only gun violence is a problem in the US, dont undrestand the US.... knife murdrs or other non gun related muders are also huge. Just read the news on mass shootings.... for every one killed, there is usually 5 wounded... 

Please stop coming up with silly comparisons of safety between the two countries if you do not have experiance living in both countries... the statistics do not even begine to tell the who story.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Raghfarm007 said:


> Iran with all of its problems is infinitley safer than the US. As soon as it gets dark, people do not come out of their homes for fear of violence in the US... you dont see kids playing in the streets when it gets dark in the US. People are genuienly scared of getting shot, or robbed at gun point.



Absolutely. Ordinary citizens above reproach are scared to death from police in the US for God's sake, let alone from criminals! In Iran, they argue with cops, disobey injunctions and shout at officers. In the US, they'd get shot fifty times in cold blood for this sort of behavior.

Tehran both feels and is effectively safer than European cities like London or Paris, this much I can say from personal experience as well. Try taking a longer walk at night in the former two places, there's a considerable chance of stumbling upon gangs of thugs or some lone degenerate who will cause trouble one way or another. Whereas in Tehran, nothing ever happened to me at nighttime. And large cities in the US are reputed to be worse even than the mentioned European capitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> They removing subsidies which cost the government tens of billions a dollars a year.
> 
> They are also limited the amount the “government sponsored currency exchange rate” can be used to import items needed for the economy. Which was widely abused by the elite in society and the bazaaris to make profit by importing cellphones and other non essential goods.
> 
> Too early to judge his admin, but expecting one President to change the inefficiencies of the Republic is wishful thinking. I think we all need to lower our expectations.


Removing subsidies is a really painful bandaid to remove, but it does need to happen. Never seen a successful government that burns billions a year on subsidies rather than re-invest into the economy. A proper government whose thinking long term would do this, but it needs to work quickly to alleviate the downside in the shortest possible time.



Raghfarm007 said:


> As someone who has actually lived in the US, I think comparing safety an security between Iran and the US is totally ignorant. Iran with all of its problems is infinitley safer than the US. As soon as it gets dark, people do not come out of their homes for fear of violence in the US... you dont see kids playing in the streets when it gets dark in the US. People are genuienly scared of getting shot, or robbed at gun point.
> People who think that only gun violence is a problem in the US, dont undrestand the US.... knife murdrs or other non gun related muders are also huge. Just read the news on mass shootings.... for every one killed, there is usually 5 wounded...
> 
> Please stop coming up with silly comparisons of safety between the two countries if you do not have experiance living in both countries... the statistics do not even begine to tell the who story.


Indeed some parts of the US are insanely dangerous, and acts like a 3rd world country. Safer in Herat than in some places. Having travel to Paris, I have to saw how disgusted I was with the city and how French people have allowed their country to decent into decay. Frankly, turned me right-wing politically overnight.



Blue In Green said:


> There really isn't anything funny about his post outside of the "Ukraine has no real military". Clearly there is a working Ukrainian command structure that is being actively fed Western provided intelligence from the utmost advanced ISR assets known to man. Sole reason why Ukrainian resistance has been so staunch and lethal. --
> 
> IRGC AEROSPACE MISSILE FORCE'S, missile centric doctrine has achieved the capability to obliterate critical strategic and tactical wartime objectives* en-masse* *decisively* early in a conflict. Leaving other Iranian (IRGC/Artesh) armed forces to conduct clean up operations on any enemy assets remaining. It's what comes after that initial wave of attacks that's up for scrutiny as many of Iran's forces are still at a subpar level compared to contemporaries in the region and globally but given the right command and combined arms initiative. They can still be quite-affective in the theatre.
> 
> PGM (total inventory across multiple weapon types) is well in the high-thousands with countless more being added year-on-end. We might see 10,000+ PGM count for Iran coming this decade or the next with the significant bulk being hard to counter Ballistic Missiles with ever increasing ANTI-BM capabilities.
> 
> Nothing against you F-22Raptor, but the current year is *2022 *and Iran is only moving from success-to-success (yes there are set-backs but overall projection is positive). Another 8 years (2030) and Iran's offensive/defensive capabilities will be utterly overwhelming, even more than they are now.


I think a very important element that is overlooked is forward thinking and proactive approach to crises in the region. With Russia, over the last 20 years has allowed NATO to expand to its borders and now threaten its core vis a vi Ukraine. Iran on the other hand, in contrast as intervened practically everywhere it deems necessary in order to push the fight away from its borders, hence a conflict like Rus-Ukr would totally be avoided. This pro-active approach has allowed for regional success of course at the cost of the economy. Had this approach not been taken, we would have likely seen a direct US attack on Iran through Iraqi territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> *Feb 25th, 2022*
> 
> 
> 
> General @jauk I salute your analysis. Keep the VPN on and the propaganda pumping


Thank you for making the effort to find this gem and reposting. Muchas gracias. A big shout out from Anguilla!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> Tell that to hundreds of thousands of Iranians, if not millions, who do not give a #hit if mullahs get murdered or not. We would be sad of course if it was a high ranking general, or some brilliant scientist but someone that has not worked a single day in his life and is useless for the society his absence is not so important for the average Iranian. But of course there will be some ultra religious folks who will weep. Who cares.
> 
> Btw,you should ''care'' more for critical national infrastructure when it is being targeted by the enemy than some lowlife mullah getting killed.


You don't get it these sort of things only lead to situation like Iraq in 2006



TheImmortal said:


> They removing subsidies which cost the government tens of billions a dollars a year.
> 
> They are also limited the amount the “government sponsored currency exchange rate” can be used to import items needed for the economy. Which was widely abused by the elite in society and the bazaaris to make profit by importing cellphones and other non essential goods.
> 
> Too early to judge his admin, but expecting one President to change the inefficiencies of the Republic is wishful thinking. I think we all need to lower our expectations.


Wonder why it was never too early to judge Roohani



TheImmortal said:


> They removing subsidies which cost the government tens of billions a dollars a year.
> 
> They are also limited the amount the “government sponsored currency exchange rate” can be used to import items needed for the economy. Which was widely abused by the elite in society and the bazaaris to make profit by importing cellphones and other non essential goods.
> 
> Too early to judge his admin, but expecting one President to change the inefficiencies of the Republic is wishful thinking. I think we all need to lower our expectations.


Wonder why it was never too early to judge Roohani


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Absolutely. Ordinary citizens above reproach are scared to death from police in the US for God's sake, let alone from criminals! In Iran, they argue with cops, disobey injunctions and shout at officers. In the US, they'd get shot fifty times in cold blood for this sort of behavior.
> 
> Tehran both feels and is effectively safer than European cities like London or Paris, this much I can say from personal experience as well. Try taking a longer walk at night in the former two places, there's a considerable chance of stumbling upon gangs of thugs or some lone degenerate who will cause trouble one way or another. Whereas in Tehran, nothing ever happened to me at nighttime. And large cities in the US are reputed to be worse even than the mentioned European capitals.


Try to walk at night in some district of Tehran at night .



Stryker1982 said:


> Removing subsidies is a really painful bandaid to remove, but it does need to happen. Never seen a successful government that burns billions a year on subsidies rather than re-invest into the economy. A proper government whose thinking long term would do this, but it needs to work quickly to alleviate the downside in the shortest possible time.


What remove you are talking about ,they are just shuffling around them around



Stryker1982 said:


> some parts of the US are insanely dangerous, and acts like a 3rd world country. Safer in Herat than in some places. Having travel to Paris, I have to saw how disgusted I was with the city and how French people have allowed their country to decent into decay. Frankly, turned me right-wing politically overnight.


As I said you guys yet to experience Tehran at it's full glory.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511729349204103170

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Removing subsidies is a really painful bandaid to remove, but it does need to happen. Never seen a successful government that burns billions a year on subsidies rather than re-invest into the economy. A proper government whose thinking long term would do this, but it needs to work quickly to alleviate the downside in the shortest possible time.
> 
> 
> Indeed some parts of the US are insanely dangerous, and acts like a 3rd world country. Safer in Herat than in some places. Having travel to Paris, I have to saw how disgusted I was with the city and how French people have allowed their country to decent into decay. Frankly, turned me right-wing politically overnight.
> 
> 
> I think a very important element that is overlooked is forward thinking and proactive approach to crises in the region. With Russia, over the last 20 years has allowed NATO to expand to its borders and now threaten its core vis a vi Ukraine. Iran on the other hand, in contrast as intervened practically everywhere it deems necessary in order to push the fight away from its borders, hence a conflict like Rus-Ukr would totally be avoided. This pro-active approach has allowed for regional success of course at the cost of the economy. Had this approach not been taken, we would have likely seen a direct US attack on Iran through Iraqi territory.


That's why Israel has bases in Iraq and Azerbaijan and probably very soon in PGCC countries ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511729349204103170



Well
He is posting Hunter Biden conspiracy theories. He is not a normal guy.

Rhymes with antiVaxers, anti maskers, and proud boys and other terror entities.



Hack-Hook said:


> Try to walk at night in some district of Tehran at night .
> 
> 
> What remove you are talking about ,they are just shuffling around them around
> 
> 
> As I said you guys yet to experience Tehran at it's full glory.



I walk in Tehran at night just to relax. What about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Anyone who questions the western mainstream media narrative will be shut down. They're really clamping down now.



https://www.rt.com/news/553427-ritter-twitter-ban-bucha/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

Raghfarm007 said:


> As someone who has actually lived in the US, I think comparing safety an security between Iran and the US is totally ignorant. Iran with all of its problems is infinitley safer than the US. As soon as it gets dark, people do not come out of their homes for fear of violence in the US... you dont see kids playing in the streets when it gets dark in the US. People are genuienly scared of getting shot, or robbed at gun point.
> People who think that only gun violence is a problem in the US, dont undrestand the US.... knife murdrs or other non gun related muders are also huge. Just read the news on mass shootings.... for every one killed, there is usually 5 wounded...
> 
> Please stop coming up with silly comparisons of safety between the two countries if you do not have experiance living in both countries... the statistics do not even begine to tell the who story.



If I only I could like a post most than once..... As a native born American (son of two Iranian immigrants) your post hits *really close to home lol. *



Stryker1982 said:


> Removing subsidies is a really painful bandaid to remove, but it does need to happen. Never seen a successful government that burns billions a year on subsidies rather than re-invest into the economy. A proper government whose thinking long term would do this, but it needs to work quickly to alleviate the downside in the shortest possible time.
> 
> 
> Indeed some parts of the US are insanely dangerous, and acts like a 3rd world country. Safer in Herat than in some places. Having travel to Paris, I have to saw how disgusted I was with the city and how French people have allowed their country to decent into decay. Frankly, turned me right-wing politically overnight.
> 
> 
> I think a very important element that is overlooked is forward thinking and proactive approach to crises in the region. With Russia, over the last 20 years has allowed NATO to expand to its borders and now threaten its core vis a vi Ukraine. Iran on the other hand, in contrast as intervened practically everywhere it deems necessary in order to push the fight away from its borders, hence a conflict like Rus-Ukr would totally be avoided. This pro-active approach has allowed for regional success of course at the cost of the economy. Had this approach not been taken, we would have likely seen a direct US attack on Iran through Iraqi territory.



Absolutely correct Stryker!

Iran's proactive policy within the region has taken the fight *to the enemy* and has kept mainland Iran relatively safe. Iranian strategic decision making in this regard has chosen the correct path given the context/circumstances. Unfortunately the Russian Federation never really possessed this sort of initiative after the dissolution of the Soviet Union and subsequent sacking of the nation by American vultures under Yeltsin. Putin is a glimmer of Russian stability and return to form amongst a historic sea of disarray.

(I can't believe I'm saying this) but if push comes to shove, I sincerely think Iranians along with China *need* to provide the Russian Federation with any help it requires if the situation gets bad enough. The world balance cannot afford to see Russia being once again relegated to some woefully floundering regional power ruled by corrupt oligarchs taking orders from Washington. Although the Russians haven't been the best "allies". We need to be thinking 10, 20, 30 or more years into the future here. If Russia falls, they'll refocus their efforts on Iran, then China. So naturally it's imperative for Iranian security that Russia remains stable and powerful for the foreseeable future. Hopefully current leaders within the Russian Federation have seen the worth of Iran and are willing to "scratch their backs" so to say, in the form of 4+ generation aircraft and AWACS but that's still a somewhat dubious hope. Don't know what the future holds but I hope things will turn out for the best. 

Back to the subject at hand though.-- I.R.I has powerful buffers between it and its aggressors which has granted the nation resounding safety from any American plans to launch kinetic strikes into mainland Iran. Retaliatory measures available to Iran in 2022 will be devastating to any American asset/ally in the region. One cannot even begin to fathom the level of destruction Iranian armed forces can wreak upon the region within literal minutes...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> I walk in Tehran at night just to relax. What about it?


The question is where in Tehran . Are you willing to walk for example around shush or south of molavi after 10pm for relaxation ?


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511390255898935301
> It’s FSA (Free “Syrian” Army) experiment all over again.


How so? Is it like Free Ukrainian Army?


----------



## Raghfarm007

Hack-Hook said:


> The question is where in Tehran . Are you willing to walk for example around shush or south of molavi after 10pm for relaxation ?



Bache joooon..... you try walking middle class or even rich areas of New York and London at night and then come talk..... you DO NOT UNDESTAND violence, until you have lived in the UK and US.
Iranians are bombarded with BS every day, and they can not distiguish BS from truth......

My own mother was thinking India is better off than Iran.... until she saw a real life video of Indian streets......
My own father is an economst, and was saying that New Zealand don´t have corruption and Banks don´t charge interest!!!!

Talking to brain washed people in Iran feels like I am talking to brain dead children......I feel like pulling my hair out....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hack-Hook said:


> You don't get it these sort of things only lead to situation like Iraq in 2006


Totally different people/situation and politics. Iranians are not violent, even when dealing with their low IQ mullah goon ham-mihans, they do not resort to violence. So comparing Iran's situation with Iraq shows that you are a simpleton to be honest. 

And that was not what the topic was about. It was about some lowlife mullahs getting killed, and many Iranians would care as much as they care about waste in the restroom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Blue In Green said:


> If I only I could like a post most than once..... As a native born American (son of two Iranian immigrants) your post hits *really close to home lol. *
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely correct Stryker!
> 
> Iran's proactive policy within the region has taken the fight *to the enemy* and has kept mainland Iran relatively safe. Iranian strategic decision making in this regard has chosen the correct path given the context/circumstances. Unfortunately the Russian Federation never really possessed this sort of initiative after the dissolution of the Soviet Union and subsequent sacking of the nation by American vultures under Yeltsin. Putin is a glimmer of Russian stability and return to form amongst a historic sea of disarray.
> 
> (I can't believe I'm saying this) but if push comes to shove, I sincerely think Iranians along with China *need* to provide the Russian Federation with any help it requires if the situation gets bad enough. The world balance cannot afford to see Russia being once again relegated to some woefully floundering regional power ruled by corrupt oligarchs taking orders from Washington. Although the Russians haven't been the best "allies". We need to be thinking 10, 20, 30 or more years into the future here. If Russia falls, they'll refocus their efforts on Iran, then China. So naturally it's imperative for Iranian security that Russia remains stable and powerful for the foreseeable future. Hopefully current leaders within the Russian Federation have seen the worth of Iran and are willing to "scratch their backs" so to say, in the form of 4+ generation aircraft and AWACS but that's still a somewhat dubious hope. Don't know what the future holds but I hope things will turn out for the best.
> 
> Back to the subject at hand though.-- I.R.I has powerful buffers between it and its aggressors which has granted the nation resounding safety from any American plans to launch kinetic strikes into mainland Iran. Retaliatory measures available to Iran in 2022 will be devastating to any American asset/ally in the region. One cannot even begin to fathom the level of destruction Iranian armed forces can wreak upon the region within literal minutes...


Damn right brother. Good post.



Hack-Hook said:


> The question is where in Tehran . Are you willing to walk for example around shush or south of molavi after 10pm for relaxation ?


Cherry picking anyone? Come on! What kind of argument is that? Are you seriously comparing the two?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> The question is where in Tehran . Are you willing to walk for example around shush or south of molavi after 10pm for relaxation ?



I have walked in Yakchi Abad and Ali Abad at 2 am. Makes shush or molavi look like paradise. Mostly just drug addicts in the streets.

I wouldn’t advise being by yourself in any major city after 2 am when walking thru “quiet isolated” areas. That’s just common sense.

I have walked NYC Manhattan/Soho/Downtown at 3 am and it was fine. Police here and there. But I wouldn’t recommend walking the Bronx at 3 am.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> I have walked in Yakchi Abad and Ali Abad at 2 am. Makes shush or molavi look like paradise. Mostly just drug addicts in the streets.
> 
> I wouldn’t advise being by yourself in any major city after 2 am when walking thru “quiet isolated” areas. That’s just common sense.
> 
> I have walked NYC Manhattan/Soho/Downtown at 3 am and it was fine. Police here and there. But I wouldn’t recommend walking the Bronx at 3 am.



You can walk at 2 AM in 90 percent of Tehran.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> Bache joooon..... you try walking middle class or even rich areas of New York and London at night and then come talk..... you DO NOT UNDESTAND violence, until you have lived in the UK and US.
> Iranians are bombarded with BS every day, and they can not distiguish BS from truth......


Whatever . I threat people who are stabbed in Tehran so don't tell me I don't knew violence . I knew it far more than you. 
By the way I may be as old as your father



jauk said:


> Damn right brother. Good post.
> 
> 
> Cherry picking anyone? Come on! What kind of argument is that? Are you seriously comparing the two?


Not cherry picking just wanted to point out every city have districts that are not suitable for relaxation walking at midnight. Other wise around my home which is at north west of Tehran I do that relaxation walking at midnight.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> You can walk at 2 AM in 90 percent of Tehran.


I say around 75% to 80% but still its the same in any big city so you can't say you can't do that in seater or Los Angeles or Vancouver but you can do it in Tehran.


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> Whatever . I threat people who are stabbed in Tehran so don't tell me I don't knew violence . I knew it far more than you.
> By the way I may be as old as your father
> 
> 
> Not cherry picking just wanted to point out every city have districts that are not suitable for relaxation walking at midnight. Other wise around my home which is at north west of Tehran I do that relaxation walking at midnight.


ok...what does that have to do with the crazy sweeping charge by Suzie? Of course there's crime everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Hack-Hook said:


> Whatever . I threat people who are stabbed in Tehran so don't tell me I don't knew violence . I knew it far more than you.
> By the way I may be as old as your father



Parts of Tehran/Iran are dangerous (nobody is denying that), but what we are acknowledging is the objectively high rates of violent and random crime that occurs within the continental United States even within "higher class" areas, let alone lower socioeconomic ones for a supposedly "first world" country. Living here and having been unfortunate enough to both come across and experience it first-hand. Iranians just simply have it MUCH better in this regard, flat-out. It helps that Iranians look like one another (generally), talk the same language and have a shared cultural identity and religion. America on the other hand... lol, it's really beginning to feel like a free-for-all depending on the area. If you're unlucky enough to have been born or end up in a place where the economy is shit or there is lots of gang/drug activity. Odds are you're going to encounter some sort of crime happening either around you or *to you. *Good thing we have rights to carry firearms although from a moral standpoint, if a society is compelled to need firearms. Then something is wrong with the people/culture/environment. I'll probably end up owning several firearms of my own sooner or later but I need to save up some money first. Such an acquisition comes from a place of fear, not strength or safety (at least for me).

Anyways...America (outside of Canada lol) has a rampant problem with criminality that has recently exploded due to COVID-19, BLM race riots, inflation, rapidly increasing political instability and general tensions along race/ethnic lines. It's a situation that cannot easily remedy itself and will most likely be the impetus that sets the bedrock for America's eventual downfall and dissolution of U.S. as a nation. You could think of it as "Rome burning" essentially.

People here *really don't like one another. *This is a point I cannot stress enough to those outside of these "United" States. You're race, skin-color, ethnicity, background, attractiveness, religion, *political-views*, job title, social position, income, wealth: just about any category defining metric will determine how most Americans will either perceive or interact with you. It's nearly unavoidable as well. Like it or not, you're going to put into a group against your will. 

There was a time where many American citizens would have identified politically as "center" or "independent". Recently, after Obama's polarizing presidency which saw a dramatic rise in Black Afro-centric political awareness that caused racial tensions to flare up again. That was followed up by a tense 2016 election which saw both Democrats and Republicans (mainly radicalized progressive liberals) resort to utter slander and harassment of the other side. Leading to an election where the majority of people were simply voting so that the other person wouldn't get it in lol. Trump's further radicalization of American political landscape due to his ego, demeanor and how he carried himself as the head-of-state. More or less put in the nail in America's coffin. There really isn't going to be a way for American's to go back to a politically more stable time especially given that the USD world order to eroding away into a firmly multi-polar one. 

Idk.... I could go way more in-depth about this but you get the basic idea of what's going on.

*To sum it up succinctly, it's a total shit-show. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> Parts of Tehran/Iran are dangerous (nobody is denying that), but what we are acknowledging is the objectively high rates of violent and random crime that occurs within the continental United States even within "higher class" areas, let alone lower socioeconomic ones for a supposedly "first world" country. Living here and having been unfortunate enough to both come across and experience it first-hand. Iranians just simply have it MUCH better in this regard, flat-out. It helps that Iranians look like one another (generally), talk the same language and have a shared cultural identity and religion. America on the other hand... lol, it's really beginning to feel like a free-for-all depending on the area. If you're unlucky enough to have been born or end up in a place where the economy is shit or there is lots of gang/drug activity. Odds are you're going to encounter some sort of crime happening either around you or *to you. *Good thing we have rights to carry firearms although from a moral standpoint, if a society is compelled to need firearms. Then something is wrong with the people/culture/environment. I'll probably end up owning several firearms of my own sooner or later but I need to save up some money first. Such an acquisition comes from a place of fear, not strength or safety (at least for me).
> 
> Anyways...America (outside of Canada lol) has a rampant problem with criminality that has recently exploded due to COVID-19, BLM race riots, inflation, rapidly increasing political instability and general tensions along race/ethnic lines. It's a situation that cannot easily remedy itself and will most likely be the impetus that sets the bedrock for America's eventual downfall and dissolution of U.S. as a nation. You could think of it as "Rome burning" essentially.
> 
> People here *really don't like one another. *This is a point I cannot stress enough to those outside of these "United" States. You're race, skin-color, ethnicity, background, attractiveness, religion, *political-views*, job title, social position, income, wealth: just about any category defining metric will determine how most Americans will either perceive or interact with you. It's nearly unavoidable as well. Like it or not, you're going to put into a group against your will.
> 
> There was a time where many American citizens would have identified politically as "center" or "independent". Recently, after Obama's polarizing presidency which saw a dramatic rise in Black Afro-centric political awareness that caused racial tensions to flare up again. That was followed up by a tense 2016 election which saw both Democrats and Republicans (mainly radicalized progressive liberals) resort to utter slander and harassment of the other side. Leading to an election where the majority of people were simply voting so that the other person wouldn't get it in lol. Trump's further radicalization of American political landscape due to his ego, demeanor and how he carried himself as the head-of-state. More or less put in the nail in America's coffin. There really isn't going to be a way for American's to go back to a politically more stable time especially given that the USD world order to eroding away into a firmly multi-polar one.
> 
> Idk.... I could go way more in-depth about this but you get the basic idea of what's going on.
> 
> *To sum it up succinctly, it's a total shit-show. *



If we are talking about *intentional homicide/murder* rate than US is statistically significantly higher than Iran









List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





If we are looking at *overall crime Index* than Iran is statistically slighter higher than US






Crime Index by Country 2022 Mid-Year







www.numbeo.com






Now people can disagree why there is more murder in US (culture, historical reasons, etc).

One reason we cannot overlook is the ability to not only purchase hand guns, but also semi automatic guns that allow mass killings. Add in the fact that Republicans and the NRA have refused to more stringent background checks and you have the ability for mentally unstable to have easy access to firearms.

Weapons have become a propaganda partisan issue in US where Republicans claim democrats are trying to “steal your rights”. No amount of school shootings or mass shooting events will change that.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*President of the People..for the people...by the people..

Raisi take city train (metro) to go for inspections and during his train ride talks to average folks in the train now that is what I call democracy.












*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> If we are talking about *intentional homicide/murder* rate than US is statistically significantly higher than Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we are looking at *overall crime Index* than Iran is statistically slighter higher than US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crime Index by Country 2022 Mid-Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.numbeo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now people can disagree why there is more murder in US (culture, historical reasons, etc).
> 
> One reason we cannot overlook is the ability to not only purchase hand guns, but also semi automatic guns that allow mass killings. Add in the fact that Republicans and the NRA have refused to more stringent background checks and you have the ability for mentally unstable to have easy access to firearms.
> 
> Weapons have become a propaganda partisan issue in US where Republicans claim democrats are trying to “steal your rights”. No amount of school shootings or mass shooting events will change that.



Agreed and well said!

Some individuals simply shouldn't be allowed access to firearms, *period. *Having obtained my university degree (bachelors) in Psychology and dealing with troubled people in the Social Work/Healthcare field. It's beyond clear that a vast contingent of Americans suffer from some form of mental instability that can affect how they use or abuse their 2nd amendment rights especially in such a tense sociopolitical climate. It also needs to be said that there are way too many accidental deaths from firearms ending up in the hands of children/minors who don't know any better, wind up shooting themselves or others. So many cases where this happens.....

Eh.....idk brother... I wish things weren't this way here in America. I love America quite a bit lol, just sad to see it the way it is currently you know?


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran Russian getting closer. 
Russia, Iran hold major economic forum to expand ties​Thursday, 07 April 2022 5:12 PM *[ Last Update: Thursday, 07 April 2022 5:12 PM ]*





Iranian and Russian economic delegations meet in the conference hall of the Chamber of Commerce and Industry of the Russian Federation (TPPRF) in Moscow on April 7, 2022. (Photo via IRNA)
*Russia has hosted a major economic forum attended by a large Iranian delegation as the two countries seek to expand their trade and economic cooperation.*
Iran’s official IRNA news agency said in a Thursday report that representatives from more than 300 Russian businesses and companies had attended the gathering held earlier in the day at the conference hall of the Chamber of Commerce and Industry of the Russian Federation (TPPRF) in Moscow.
An Iranian economic delegation attended the meeting which authorities said was aimed at studying new capacities for economic and trade cooperation between Iran and Russia, said the report.
It said that more than 53 Iranian private businesses were represented in the forum where TPPRF President Sergey Katyrin highlighted the importance of the close cooperation between Iran and Russia in light of the current political and economic circumstances in the region.
Russia has been facing a raft of economic sanctions from the US and European countries since it started a military operation in Ukraine in February.
The sanctions are much similar to a series of bans imposed on Iran by the United States since 2018 when Washington pulled out of an international deal on Iran’s nuclear program and started a campaign of maximum economic pressure on Tehran.

Iran decided to increase its trade ties with Russia since US sanctions were imposed through signing an agreement with the Russia-led EAEU bloc of Eurasian economies.

Trade ties between Iran and Russia exceeded $4 billion in value terms over the Iranian calendar year to March. However, the two countries have insisted the figure could more than double because of new geopolitical situation in the region.

“The goal of the Islamic Republic of Iran is to increase our trade turnover to at least $10 billion in the short-term,” Iranian deputy trade minister Alireza Peymanpak said on Wednesday while addressing Iranian and Russian delegates in Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512131475897995265

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512131475897995265



I wonder if this is a continuation of the recent attacks leading up to the Arab-Israeli summit or in response to recent settler violence since Ramadan started. The former is more impressive and indicates that the Palestinian resistance is finally carrying out sustained operations rather than one-off attacks.



Blue In Green said:


> Eh.....idk brother... I wish things weren't this way here in America. I love America quite a bit lol, just sad to see it the way it is currently you know?



It'll get worse, the most successful republicans will be Trump-esque from here on out and people only vote for democrats because they perceive the other side as being rude. Neither party has anything to offer anyone who isn't a billionaire. America has entered it's terminal decline and there is no interest in the political elite to do anything about it, they'll still be able to squeeze money out of the people for decades before it finally runs out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

مشکل افغانی‌ها در ایران داره جدی می‌شه
یک مسئله کاملاً امنیت ملی هست
باید با لگد انداخت همشون رو بیرون​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512145368141737992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512154021867532296

Large manhunt underway to find the individuals. Seems there were as many as 5? Lots of news floating around so who knows till the everything settles down.


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512158394219642883

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Blue In Green said:


> Parts of Tehran/Iran are dangerous (nobody is denying that), but what we are acknowledging is the objectively high rates of violent and random crime that occurs within the continental United States even within "higher class" areas, let alone lower socioeconomic ones for a supposedly "first world" country. Living here and having been unfortunate enough to both come across and experience it first-hand. Iranians just simply have it MUCH better in this regard, flat-out. It helps that Iranians look like one another (generally), talk the same language and have a shared cultural identity and religion. America on the other hand... lol, it's really beginning to feel like a free-for-all depending on the area. If you're unlucky enough to have been born or end up in a place where the economy is shit or there is lots of gang/drug activity. Odds are you're going to encounter some sort of crime happening either around you or *to you. *Good thing we have rights to carry firearms although from a moral standpoint, if a society is compelled to need firearms. Then something is wrong with the people/culture/environment. I'll probably end up owning several firearms of my own sooner or later but I need to save up some money first. Such an acquisition comes from a place of fear, not strength or safety (at least for me).
> 
> Anyways...America (outside of Canada lol) has a rampant problem with criminality that has recently exploded due to COVID-19, BLM race riots, inflation, rapidly increasing political instability and general tensions along race/ethnic lines. It's a situation that cannot easily remedy itself and will most likely be the impetus that sets the bedrock for America's eventual downfall and dissolution of U.S. as a nation. You could think of it as "Rome burning" essentially.
> 
> People here *really don't like one another. *This is a point I cannot stress enough to those outside of these "United" States. You're race, skin-color, ethnicity, background, attractiveness, religion, *political-views*, job title, social position, income, wealth: just about any category defining metric will determine how most Americans will either perceive or interact with you. It's nearly unavoidable as well. Like it or not, you're going to put into a group against your will.
> 
> There was a time where many American citizens would have identified politically as "center" or "independent". Recently, after Obama's polarizing presidency which saw a dramatic rise in Black Afro-centric political awareness that caused racial tensions to flare up again. That was followed up by a tense 2016 election which saw both Democrats and Republicans (mainly radicalized progressive liberals) resort to utter slander and harassment of the other side. Leading to an election where the majority of people were simply voting so that the other person wouldn't get it in lol. Trump's further radicalization of American political landscape due to his ego, demeanor and how he carried himself as the head-of-state. More or less put in the nail in America's coffin. There really isn't going to be a way for American's to go back to a politically more stable time especially given that the USD world order to eroding away into a firmly multi-polar one.
> 
> Idk.... I could go way more in-depth about this but you get the basic idea of what's going on.
> 
> *To sum it up succinctly, it's a total shit-show. *



Bro... I used to carry a 9mm Ruger on me in my business in Huston TX...... its no fun, and you really are a danger to yourslf and everyone around you... best not to carry firearms ever if you can help it....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512158394219642883



Well I mean Saddam....

Couldn’t get past Kermanshah after he boasted he would be in Tehran by end of the month.

This is an Iran that had:


Just had a revolution
Purged its entire military leadership
Disbanded the Air Force (the best in the Middle East at the time)
Was highly unstable And disorganized
Saddam had a very formidable military at the time
Iraq Had massive support of Western countries and intelligence services
Iraq Bankrolled by Saudi Arabia for 20B (in 1980’s dollars)
Iraq Bankrolled by Kuwait for 10B+ (in 1980’s dollars)
Iraq Armed by Russia, Europe, US, China

Russia didn’t invade in 2014 when Ukraine was going thru a color revolution and completely disorganized with large Russian support still in parts of Ukraine. It should have, but instead fell for EU/NATO tricks and negotiated the Minsk agreement that Ukraine never ended up following.

Ukraine ended up re arming and spending the next 8 years preparing for war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

TheImmortal said:


> Well I mean Saddam....
> 
> Couldn’t get past Kermanshah after he boasted he would be in Tehran by end of the month.
> 
> This is an Iran that had:
> 
> 
> Just had a revolution
> Purged its entire military leadership
> Was highly unstable And disorganized
> Saddam had a very formidable military at the time
> Iraq Had massive support of Western countries and intelligence services
> Iraq Bankrolled by Saudi Arabia for 20B (in 1980’s dollars)
> Iraq Bankrolled by Kuwait for 10B+ (in 1980’s dollars)
> Iraq Armed by Russia, Europe, US, China
> 
> Russia didn’t invade in 2014 when Ukraine was going thru a color revolution and completely disorganized with large Russian support still in parts of Ukraine. It should have, but instead fell for EU/NATO tricks and negotiated the Minsk agreement that Ukraine never ended up following.
> 
> Ukraine ended up re arming and spending the next 8 years preparing for war.




Russias military reputation has taken a huge hit. 2,600 armor and equipment losses minimum in 6 weeks of war.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> Russias military reputation has taken a huge hit. 2,600 armor and equipment losses minimum in 6 weeks of war.



I’m not disputing that.

I’m disputing the article saying never has a great military power been upset like this.

Iraq’s performance in Iran-Iraq war
US (total) performance in Vietnam 

I mean both were upsets for their time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

4 US personnel injured in rocket attack in northeast Syria


No group has taken responsibility for the rocket fire.




t.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Try to walk at night in some district of Tehran at night .



Did you assume I'm making things up? I've been to Nazi Abad and its entire surroundings in the middle of the night, at daytime also to Khaksefid and similar places. At night there was hardly anyone outside to begin with. Nothing to do with major western cities, where criminals are omnipresent roaming the streets in problematic neighborhoods.

Tehran is a walk through the park compared to London or Paris, let alone to urban centers of the USA (which I'm not familiar with, but they're worse than European ones, this much is for sure).

Iranians in the broad sense aren't acquainted with what a ghetto estate in London or Paris or even in certain areas of Brussels, Stockholm, Berlin etc actually looks like. Gangs will get suspicious of any stranger making an appearance because during the day, these gangs are engaging in large scale organized drug trafficking in the stairways of residential buildings, before everyone's eyes. The soil inside these buildings is sometimes covered with urine and trash because public services do not work properly and have abandoned these neighborhoods. Firearms are illegally stored in the basements. In fact, authorities tolerate the drug trade in various municipalities because the economic survival of families in these areas is dependent upon it.

Under normal circumstances police cannot even move in and arrest the ringleaders because if they try, they'll get pelted with stones and bulky objects, up to TV sets and refrigerators from out of the windows of aesthetically disgusting, depressing high rise concrete blocks these estates are made of. Police forces can only intervene en masse, they need to mobilize dozens if not hundreds of personnel to that effect. And even that may trigger riots involving the entire male youth population of the estate.

If one's lucky, one won't get directly mugged by some drunk or drugged thug. Or, simply, beaten half dead just "for fun". I know of people in the UK who used to walk up to random passersby from behind, and crush a glass bottle on their backheads for no apparent reason_. _

In France, one popular practice among street thugs (aged between 16 and 25, usually) was what they call "doing a circle" on someone ("faire un cercle"): in a schoolyard, in a metro station or anywhere else on the streets, they'll pick somebody on a purely random basis, encircle and then proceed to gratuitously beating the living daylights out of them, not seldom by kicking them repeatedly in their heads once they'd fallen to the ground. You can hardly take the metro in Paris on a saturday night without crossing at least one group of thugs, and that often means trouble.

Not surprising that tens of thousands of "I"SIS savages were recruited from these milieus.

It would make the mind of an average Tehrani spin if I told them about the brutalities I've either witnessed or heard first-hand testimonies of here in Europe. I don't like to disclose personal information, but will just say this much: these experiences include not just one but several individuals gravely wounding or outright murdering a parent of theirs, school girls getting raped inside college toilets, and much more.

So, we should stop comparing the west and Iran in terms violence, crime and insecurity. They're like apples and oranges.




> Not cherry picking just wanted to point out every city have districts that are not suitable for relaxation walking at midnight.



But some cities are clearly worse than others. Western urban centers of similar size are worse off than Tehran. And Iranians who get their information from the BBC and Manoto or have no clue of what's going on around here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> مشکل افغانی‌ها در ایران داره جدی می‌شه
> یک مسئله کاملاً امنیت ملی هست
> باید با لگد انداخت همشون رو بیرون​


Man nemidoonam chera in regime ejaze dade ke mashado tabdil be toalet konan. Cheghadr afghaniye gheyre ghanooni too mashad hast. mardome khodemoon khodeshoon gereftar hastand hala biya ye 4-5 milion afghani ham panah bede. ajab gereftariye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Man nemidoonam chera in regime ejaze dade ke mashado tabdil be toalet konan. Cheghadr afghaniye gheyre ghanooni too mashad hast. mardome khodemoon khodeshoon gereftar hastand hala biya ye 4-5 milion afghani ham panah bede. ajab gereftariye.


وطن فروشی در انواع گوناگون داره انجام می‌شه
از خوردن منابع ایران توسط کویت و عربستان و امارات بگیر
تا راه دادن یه مشت آدمی که از نظر فرهنگی جز زبان (اون هم نیمی از جمعیتشون) هیچ شباهتی با ما ندارن
تا کوتاه اومدن جلو غرب و شرق بعد از این همه خیانتی که بهمون شده

بعد به خود ایرانی‌ها که می‌رسه سخت‌گیری شروع می‌شه. جریان ورود به زنان تو استادیوم پیش میاد
یا جریان حجاب اجباری پیش میاد که عملاً هیچ کسی از دهه ۷۰ به بعد براش تره هم خورد نمی‌کنه

جمهوری اسلامی اگه خیلی قانونمند هست جلوی ورود روزانه ۵۰۰۰ مهاجر غیرقانونی بدون هویت رو بگیره
با این حساب تا ۵ سال دیگه جمعیت افغان‌ها به بالای ۱۰٪ جمعیت ایران می‌رسه. ۱۰٪ جمعیت یعنی از قوم کرد که سومین قومیت ایران هست بیشتر
اون وقت کی می‌خواد جمعش کنه؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Raghfarm007 said:


> Bro... I used to carry a 9mm Ruger on me in my business in Huston TX...... its no fun, and you really are a danger to yourslf and everyone around you... best not to carry firearms ever if you can help it....



Agreed, but I wouldn't mind owning one provided I train with it and use utmost caution in-general lol. 


SalarHaqq said:


> Do you think I'm making things up? I've been to Nazi Abad and its entire surroundings in the middle of the night, to Khaksefid and similar places. At night there was hardly anyone outside to begin with. There's strictly no comparison with western cities, where significant numbers of criminals roam the streets in problematic neighborhoods.
> 
> I repeat, Tehran is a walk through the park compared to London or Paris, let alone to urban centers of the USA (which I'm not familiar with, but they're worse than European ones, this much is for sure).
> 
> Iranians aren't familiar with what a ghetto estate in London or Paris or even certain areas of Brussels, Stockholm, Berlin etc actually looks like. If a stranger appears there, gangs will get suspicious of them because during the day, they are conducting large scale organized drug traffick inside the stairways of residential buildings and in front of everyone's eyes. The ground is sometimes covered with urine and trash because public services do not work properly. Firerarms are illegally stored in the basements.
> 
> That's if one's lucky and doesn't directly get mugged by some drunk or drugged thug.
> 
> Or, simply, beaten half dead just "for fun". I know of people in the UK who used to walk up to randomly chosen passersby from behind, and crush a glass bottle on their backheads for no apparent reason.
> 
> In France, one popular practice among street thugs (aged between 16 and 25, usually) was what they call "doing a circle" on someone ("faire un cercle"): in a schoolyard, in a metro station or anywhere else on the streets, they'd pick somebody on a purely andrandom basis, encircle them and then proceed to gratuitously beating the living daylights out of them, especially by kicking them repeatedly in their heads once they'd fallen to the ground.
> 
> Not surprising that "I"SIS savages were recruited from these circles.
> 
> It would make the head of an average Tehrani spin if I told them about the mind-boggling brutalities I've either witnessed or heard first-hand testimonies of here in Europe. I don't like to disclose personal information, but will just say this much: these experiences include not just one but several people gravely wounding or outright murdering a parent of theirs, school girls being raped inside college toilets, and much more.
> 
> So let's cut the nonsense and stop comparing the west and Iran in terms violence, crime and insecurity. It's apples and oranges.



Way too many Iranians have been brainwashed to believe that somehow Iran is in a much worse situation than it actually is. America did one hell of a job messing with millions of young Iranian minds and their perception of both themselves, their people and their own country.... Sure things are bad due to artificial means (inhumane sanctions/bad internal policy decisions) but Iran has a lot of be thankful for and proud of currently. I digress though, there is always progress to be made and Iran is no exception to this rule.

I've been to those 'urban' places in America and currently live in one (outskirts albeit). It's a toss-up really. Not all can be classified as third-world hellholes but a lot of them are and many more and propping up here and there following widespread economic destitution befalling much of the United States. Our "leaders" (leaches, demons, evil: are the more apt terms) are killing our prosperity for a quick buck and the hopes that they may just hold onto power just a little longer before this house of cards falls down. Off shore accounts, special interests groups, lobbyists, you name it. These are the real playmakers in America. Oligarchs rule it, we Americans are just surviving....

As I aforementioned, people in America (across the spectrum) don't like one another. A very thin-veil of money and means of living holds a very fragile visage of civility together. Once that goes (and it is going), we will see a more rapid decline in both social-stability and standard of living (which has again, been declining).

@TheImmortal said it perfectly. We are witnessing the terminal decline of America.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> وطن فروشی در انواع گوناگون داره انجام می‌شه
> از خوردن منابع ایران توسط کویت و عربستان و امارات بگیر
> تا راه دادن یه مشت آدمی که از نظر فرهنگی جز زبان (اون هم نیمی از جمعیتشون) هیچ شباهتی با ما ندارن
> تا کوتاه اومدن جلو غرب و شرق بعد از این همه خیانتی که بهمون شده
> 
> بعد به خود ایرانی‌ها که می‌رسه سخت‌گیری شروع می‌شه. جریان ورود به زنان تو استادیوم پیش میاد
> یا جریان حجاب اجباری پیش میاد که عملاً هیچ کسی از دهه ۷۰ به بعد براش تره هم خورد نمی‌کنه
> 
> جمهوری اسلامی اگه خیلی قانونمند هست جلوی ورود روزانه ۵۰۰۰ مهاجر غیرقانونی بدون هویت رو بگیره
> با این حساب تا ۵ سال دیگه جمعیت افغان‌ها به بالای ۱۰٪ جمعیت ایران می‌رسه. ۱۰٪ جمعیت یعنی از قوم کرد که سومین قومیت ایران هست بیشتر
> اون وقت کی می‌خواد جمعش کنه؟​


bozorgtarin faaje'e ke dare alan rokh mikhe hamin hojoom panahendagaan ke har rooz varede Iran mishan. Vali chon ke keshvar tahrime, monzaviye, badbakhte, kasi be harfesh goosh nemide. Ta vaghti ke amsaale faasedi mesle oon jakesh alamolhoda ya chandta amaame be sar boozine dige raase ghodrat bashan, hamine ke hast.

badbakht tarin nezaam taarikhe iran.



Blue In Green said:


> Way too many Iranians have been brainwashed to believe that somehow Iran is in a much worse situation than it actually is.


Mate, it is all right if we are talking about military related issues or our progress in some fields but to brush off any criticism about the situation in our country as being ''brainwashed'' is simply an insult and i am sure you do not want to go there or degrade yourself to that level.


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> bozorgtarin faaje'e ke dare alan rokh mikhe hamin hojoom panahendagaan ke har rooz varede Iran mishan. Vali chon ke keshvar tahrime, monzaviye, badbakhte, kasi be harfesh goosh nemide. Ta vaghti ke amsaale faasedi mesle oon jakesh alamolhoda ya chandta amaame be sar boozine dige raase ghodrat bashan, hamine ke hast.
> 
> badbakht tarin nezaam taarikhe iran.
> 
> 
> Mate, it is all right if we are talking about military related issues or our progress in some fields but to brush off any criticism about the situation in our country as being ''brainwashed'' is simply an insult and i am sure you do not want to go there or degrade yourself to that level.



Lol, I didn't brush off criticism Dariush-jan. I said there is progress to made and Iran is no exception to that rule. There are problems, bad policy decisions, corruption and horrendous leadership (in select places). But listening to so many Iranians talk as if Iran is some hell-hole in the middle of the mountains irks me a little bit. Not necessarily just on PDF mind you, many expat groups of Iranians love to gather around and participate in the annual "who can talk the most shit about Iran" game. I joke, but still it's a little concerning.

This is what I meant by "brainwashed", but I'm absolutely not absolving Iran of its current problems nor am I trying to set up an argument that paints Iran as being perfectly or with just a few minor flaws. 

Granted my position on things has changed "a little bit" in recent months, but general stance is that there are improvements to made across the board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

F-22Raptor said:


> Russias military reputation has taken a huge hit. 2,600 armor and equipment losses minimum in 6 weeks of war.


ukraine has lost double that number but still a huge loss for the russian army


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> Lol, I didn't brush off criticism Dariush-jan. I said there is progress to made and Iran is no exception to that rule. There are problems, bad policy decisions, corruption and horrendous leadership. But listening to so many Iranians talk as if Iran is some hell-hole in the middle of the mountains irks me a little bit.
> 
> This is what I meant by "brainwashed".


We should look at who is the one criticizing. Is the opinion of a Los Angeles Shahi more important than a poor truck driver complaining for his rights so he can feed his family?

Try to be more just. We have a foreign enemy, yes. And most Iranian (nationalists) support our country and when the time of duty arrives many will volunteer and go back with the first flight to defend our lands in any way or form. But there is a other duty for all of us Iranians, and that is to put the interests of our people and country first. Not some government, entity or whatever.

Just because we have a foreign enemy does not mean we should be deaf and blind to the situation of our own compatriots inside the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> We should look at who is the one criticizing. Is the opinion of a Los Angeles Shahi more important than a poor truck driver complaining for his rights so he can feed his family?
> 
> Try to be more just. We have a foreign enemy, yes. And most Iranian (nationalists) support our country and when the time of duty arrives many will volunteer and go back with the first flight to defend our lands in any way or form. But there is a other duty for all of us Iranians, and that is to put the interests of our people and country first. Not some government, entity or whatever.
> 
> Just because we have a foreign enemy does not mean we should be deaf and blind to the situation of our own compatriots inside the country.



Agreed, I have nothing against this Dariush (I think you're missing my original point brother). My intent was to make light of the over exaggeration of the situation in Iran to the point where people genuinely believe the country (often as a whole) is an irredeemably shitty place. Now if this grievance is being brought up by those who are most affected by any detriment in Iran originating from woeful economic conditions and lack of progress, I'm not against it and fully support their pleas for help. -- *Supporting the just plight of those suffering most acutely in Iran will always be something I stand behind.*

But unabated "Iran is shit, Iran is a hellhole, **** Iran, Iran sucks" kind of talk will never fly with me. I guess my frame of reference is the expats I have come across always bashing Iran yet living lavishly here in the States.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> از خوردن منابع ایران توسط کویت و عربستان و امارات بگیر
> تا راه دادن یه مشت آدمی که از نظر فرهنگی جز زبان (اون هم نیمی از جمعیتشون) هیچ شباهتی با ما ندارن
> تا کوتاه اومدن جلو غرب و شرق بعد از این همه خیانتی که بهمون شده
> 
> بعد به خود ایرانی‌ها که می‌رسه سخت‌گیری شروع می‌شه. جریان ورود به زنان تو استادیوم پیش میاد
> یا جریان حجاب اجباری پیش میاد که عملاً هیچ کسی از دهه ۷۰ به بعد براش تره هم خورد نمی‌کنه
> 
> جمهوری اسلامی اگه خیلی قانونمند هست جلوی ورود روزانه ۵۰۰۰ مهاجر غیرقانونی بدون هویت رو بگیره
> با این حساب تا ۵ سال دیگه جمعیت افغان‌ها به بالای ۱۰٪ جمعیت ایران می‌رسه. ۱۰٪ جمعیت یعنی از قوم کرد که سومین قومیت ایران هست بیشتر
> اون وقت کی می‌خواد جمعش کنه؟​




خامنه ای مشهدی یاید بلد باشه از مشهد دفاع کنه



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512166761830907926

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> ه
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512166761830907926


LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

More from the excellent Scott Ritter on the Russian special military operation in Ukraine, ripping apart ludicrous NATO propaganda and making it clear why US hegemony is a thing of the past. If you liked the previous analyses by Ritter, you'll love this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Any political party or government that “weaponizes” ideology against the “other political party” will only see the destruction of their country.

You see it in USA where the divide has grown to great lengths because each side weaponized ideological differences to gain voters/power/control, but the ramifications of dividing a country beyond repair is that you get inefficient governance in the end.

Quite ironic. But most of these old farts in Congress will be long gone before they ever see ramifications of their actions. It’s generations that follow that will pay for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Any political party or government that “weaponizes” ideology against the “other political party” will only see the destruction of their country.
> 
> You see it in USA where the divide has grown to great lengths because each side weaponized ideological differences to gain voters/power/control, but the ramifications of dividing a country beyond repair is that you get inefficient governance in the end.
> 
> Quite ironic. But most of these old farts in Congress will be long gone before they ever see ramifications of their actions. It’s generations that follow that will pay for them.



Hell bro, we're already paying for their actions lol. 

Goddamn does it suck.....


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> Hell bro, we're already paying for their actions lol.
> 
> Goddamn does it suck.....



This is how a recent conversation I had went typical thought process of average American:

A girl: what do you think of political climate of USA?
Me: I’m not into politics nor am I interested in either party
Her: but Biden is raising gas prices
Me: .....
Her: Democrats are crazy and Pamela Harris wants to destroy this country blah blah
Me: ....
Her: my boyfriend has over 200 guns
Me: ......what?
Her: yeah he wants to be prepared
Me: *me thinking* _Man......glad I asked to not have this conversation_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> This is how a recent conversation I had went typical thought process of average American:
> 
> A girl: what do you think of political climate of USA?
> Me: I’m not into politics nor am I interested in either party
> Her: but Biden is raising gas prices
> Me: .....
> Her: Democrats are crazy and Pamela Harris wants to destroy this country blah blah
> Me: ....
> Her: my boyfriend has over 200 guns
> Me: ......what?
> Her: yeah he wants to be prepared
> Me: *me thinking* Man......glad I asked to not have this conversation



BUT MUH GUNS ARE GUNNA SAVE MEH FREEEDOOOMMM xDDD


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> BUT MUH GUNS ARE GUNNA SAVE MEH FREEEDOOOMMM xDDD



Meanwhile they don’t even have enough ammo to last them 2 weeks.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512219368968572934


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512219368968572934



In other news...the Earth is round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512226931223146499

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512225055840690181
Just your friendly western loving democratic loving Nazi’s


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512176574044454920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512188026327289859

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512196407431733250

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512226931223146499
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512225055840690181
> Just your friendly western loving democratic loving Nazi’s
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512176574044454920
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512188026327289859
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512196407431733250



@TheImmortal @SalarHaqq 

What's your guy's thoughts on Scott Ritter's comments during this podcast?


----------



## Sineva

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512158394219642883


Offhand I can think of at least a couple that would be comparable,if not in fact actually worse:
The Saudi invasion of yemen in 2015 and the israeli invasion of lebanon in 2006.Both of these militaries failed utterly in their war aims,despite their military forces having [on paper] massive military advantages. 
Plus last time I looked the war in the ukraine still wasnt officially over yet,so I`d say its just a tad premature to call it a russian "defeat for the ages",that would be something more along the lines of what the iraqis suffered during the 100 hours of ground combat to liberate kuwait during operation desert storm in 1991.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Sineva said:


> Offhand I can think of at least a couple that would be comparable,if not in fact actually worse:
> The Saudi invasion of yemen in 2015 and the israeli invasion of lebanon in 2006.Both of these militaries failed utterly in their war aims,despite their military forces having [on paper] massive military advantages.
> Plus last time I looked the war in the ukraine still wasnt officially over yet,so I`d say its just a tad premature to call it a russian "defeat for the ages",that would be something more along the lines of what the iraqis suffered during the 100 hours of ground combat to liberate kuwait during operation desert storm in 1991.



Well said.

It seems (not seems, it just is) like the Western lead information war is causing way too much detrimental damage to the actual on the ground facts, so much so that we're seeing people believe completely fabricated realities in place of real ones.

Clearly Ukraine is going to lose, there is zero possibility of them winning or much less ending up in any superior position. The number of Russian casualties and loss of equipment, however embarrassing, doesn't change the fact that significant amounts of Ukrainian territory are currently under the control of Russian forces with more towns and cities falling each week. The number of losses for Ukrainian forces is astronomically higher compared to the Russian military. Any "official" numbers pointing to the opposite are simply citing *extremely *biased sources that have a vested interest in spinning this war as an "Ukrainian victory". It's nonsense personified and I can't believe I actually fell for it..... This doesn't explicitly take away from the legit wins or battles UKR-forces have won (however many) but to actually think the Russians are being "routed" or are straight losing (lol) is beyond academic negligence at this point. One only need look at the sham of an "investigation" supposedly being carried *by Ukraine itself* in order to determine what happened in Bucha... I mean just how much more information do you need to understand that those bodies were almost certainly killed by right wing radical elements when they came into town shortly after the Russians left. Most likely died due to neighbors ratting those who helped out the Russians (in anyway) so they made examples out of them. We know this is a possibility due to damning videos coming out of Ukrainian servicemen torturing and killing Russian POWs. So it isn't outside the realm of possibility that a general "kill Russians/Russian collaborators" order was given.

Onto equipment: _Zelensky is asking for weapons and equipment _*because*_* the ones he had are all destroyed and the ones that are *_*being*_* funneled in aren't enough to win the war. I sincerely wonder just how many of these photos are either doctored, manipulated or are using obliterated Ukrainian equipment as a stand in for Russian armor. *_

Orxy, Rob Lee, Elint News, Aurora Intel and so many others are simply spewing total nonsense in order to push a version of this war that just doesn't exist on the ground (whatsoever). As before, anything coming out of the mouth of Americans is to be either completely ignored or taken with the largest grain of salt possible.

Russia's faint around Kiev was a simple wartime tactic (literally theatre conflict 101) to get Ukraine to commit a decent bulk of armor and men in order to defend the city. ~45,000 RUS-troops were never going to be able to take the city of millions but tens of thousands of UKR-forces were needed (logically) to defend it. So they did and the Russians made sweeping progress in the south due to UKR-forces being spread across a vast area.

Now the focus is firmly in the Donbass region with the eventual goal being the siege and or takeover of Odessa (all of Southern Ukraine).

*- Russia controls the war
- Russia controls the pace
- Russia controls the skies (contrary to Western disinformation)
- Russia controls the seas
- Russia controls the information on the battle*

Where the Russian Federation was always going to fail was the PR/information war. They were going to be made a mockery out of in this field no matter what they did and they knew that, so I guess it really doesn't matter...

Anyways, we'll see what's gonna happen next I guess lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512158001708347400

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> خامنه ای مشهدی یاید بلد باشه از مشهد دفاع کنه
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512166761830907926


من فکر می‌کنم عمدی بین سران حکومت در کار هست که ایران رو نابود کنند. چون این سطح از اشتباه در هر موردی که فکر می‌کنم نمی‌تونه ناآگاهانه باشه
هجوم این افراد کم کم داره شبیه اشغال کشور توسط محمود افغان می‌شه منتهی بدون سر و صدا
دارن حتی تو شهرهایی مثل تهران گروه و گنگ تشکیل می‌دن. جدیداً گروهی برای مردم مزاحمت ایجاد می‌کنند
اونی که افتخار می‌کنه ایران امن هست و می‌گه تهران چند محله ناامن هست با این وضعیت همون امنیت هم باقی نمی‌مونه
این همه آدم بی‌سواد با تفکرات بدوی آسیب‌های اجتماعی خیلی زیادی برای کشور خواهد داشت
تنها راهش هم تیراندازی به پناهجوها لب مرز هست. بدون تعارف و استثنا. هر کی از مرز غیرقانونی رد شد رو بکشند. چه مرد بود چه زن و بچه
این جنگنده‌های به درد نخور ایران مثل اف-۴‌ها جز بمبارون یه مشت بی‌دفاع ازشون هیچ کار دیگه‌ای بر نمیاد. لااقل همین مورد که هنوز ازشون می‌شه استفاده کرد رو انجام بدن. نهایتش می‌خوان سازمان‌های حقوق بشر جیغ و فریاد کنند که جمهوری اسلامی هیچ وقت براش مهم نبوده
و بعد هم سرکوب شدید این ۵ میلیون آواره‌ای که تو ایران هستند. به ویژه مشهد و اصفهان و تهران. همه رو پلیس دستگیر کنه هر کی قانونی نیومده بود بندازه تو قفس و گله‌ای بندازن از کشور بیرون
اگه این کار انجام نشه مشکلات بسیار شدیدی در ۵ تا ۱۰ سال آینده پیش میاد
روزی ۵۰۰۰ مهاجر یعنی سالی ۱ میلیون ۸۲۵ هزار نفر. حالا بگیم حدود نصف هم بشه باز یعنی سالی ۱ میلیون افغانی در ایران
قبل از طالبان نزدیک ۳ - ۴ میلیون افغان در ایران بودن و با این حساب تا ۵ سال دیگه جمعیت افغانی‌ها از کردها بیشتر می‌شه
اون هم با سطح سواد ۳۵٪ که از هر ۳ زن افغان ۲ زن سواد خوندن و نوشتن ندارن. نرخ زادآوری هم بالای ۴ یا ۵ بچه
یعنی عملاً ایران می‌شه فارس، ترک، افغان، کرد و بقیه اقوام. و البته جمعیت اهل سنت به بالای ۲۰٪ و حتی بالای ۲۵٪ می‌تونه برسه
یعنی این آخوندهای مفت‌خور تا ایران رو عراق ۲ نکنند ول کن این مملکت نیستند​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512158001708347400



You ever ask yourself why they sent munitions in amounts that far exceed the amount of tanks or airplanes that exist in *all of Europe*?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> You ever ask yourself why they sent munitions in amounts that far exceed the amount of tanks or airplanes that exist in *all of Europe*?
> 
> 
> View attachment 831696


wonder if we also buy from that free an cheap market


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> @TheImmortal @SalarHaqq
> 
> What's your guy's thoughts on Scott Ritter's comments during this podcast?



Well, they're spot on as usual. In fact I had shared the same video a couple of posts above. Once again I learnt several new things listening to Ritter, and his analyses are obviously far closer to reality than the outlandish NATO propaganda global audiences are being saturated with.

For instance:

* His debunking of the war crimes allegations, including with regards to Bucha.
* His debunking of NATO propaganda about so-called intercepts of Russian communications (to imagine that the Russian military would use ordinary cellphones rather than some the most secure communication devices at its disposal, is simply ridiculous).
* How he sets the record straight on the thorough irrelevance of ongiong arms supplies from NATO member states to Ukraine, since the Ukrainian military for all practical purposes has been shattered for good and these new weapons arrivals won't make any difference.
* His comments on what denazification actually consists of, and how anti-Russian Ukrainians will probably be expelled from the areas Russia has and will conquer.
* His interesting take on why no viable guerilla movement can emerge in Ukraine once the remainders of their military are erased by Russia.
* His fascinating, technical remarks on how NATO has for a long time stopped conducting the regular large scale wargames and systematic maneuvers typical of the Cold War era, which had prepared them well for confrontation against peer level adversaries, and how the current neglect will inevitably put NATO in a very dire situation in case of a war against the likes of Russia and China. The catastrophic actual state of the German military, beneath the shiny surface.
* As usual, Ritter's highly informed analysis of the military situation per se, on the brilliance of Russian maneuver warfare, on specific units involved in the battles on both sides, complete with classic bibliographic references for those interested in familiarizing themselves more with the theoretical aspects of the conduct of war.
* An extremely astute take on why western sanctions against Russian oligarchs are actually bound to backfire big time, insofar as the Russian state and the Kremlin will no longer have to share power or compromise with these people. Same goes for a large chunk of the liberal, western-oriented middle and upper classes. President Putin has indirectly invited them to emigrate, and has made them understand that they're not needed anymore.
* A great forecast on how Russia's victorious campaign in Ukraine is going to impact the situation in the South China Sea and Taiwan, and a nice description of the multipolar world we're now living in, where the west is not only on the decline, but has in effect been defeated already by the strategic wisdom of its rivals and emerging powers.

Etc.

At this point I'm not entirely sure why the US regime and its vassals are still clinging to their phony psy-ops efforts, quite frankly. Desperation, I would guess. Indeed they are reduced to generating more and more propaganda for lack of a good and effective option to use against Moscow, but in time everyone will realize that none of this was able to avert the outcome of the impressive Russian campaign.



Sineva said:


> Offhand I can think of at least a couple that would be comparable,if not in fact actually worse:
> The Saudi invasion of yemen in 2015 and the israeli invasion of lebanon in 2006.Both of these militaries failed utterly in their war aims,despite their military forces having [on paper] massive military advantages.
> Plus last time I looked the war in the ukraine still wasnt officially over yet,so I`d say its just a tad premature to call it a russian "defeat for the ages",that would be something more along the lines of what the iraqis suffered during the 100 hours of ground combat to liberate kuwait during operation desert storm in 1991.



Russia not only wasn't defeated (this a rather ridiculous suggestion indeed, since it's in fact the Ukrainians who've been soundly vanquished), but there was no setback for Russia in Kiev either. Everything points to it having been a master stroke of a strategic deceptive maneuver, one which will probably be taught at military academies in the future. I'd highly recommend listening to the podcast with Scott Ritter shared on this page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من فکر می‌کنم عمدی بین سران حکومت در کار هست که ایران رو نابود کنند. چون این سطح از اشتباه در هر موردی که فکر می‌کنم نمی‌تونه ناآگاهانه باشه
> هجوم این افراد کم کم داره شبیه اشغال کشور توسط محمود افغان می‌شه منتهی بدون سر و صدا
> دارن حتی تو شهرهایی مثل تهران گروه و گنگ تشکیل می‌دن. جدیداً گروهی برای مردم مزاحمت ایجاد می‌کنند
> اونی که افتخار می‌کنه ایران امن هست و می‌گه تهران چند محله ناامن هست با این وضعیت همون امنیت هم باقی نمی‌مونه
> این همه آدم بی‌سواد با تفکرات بدوی آسیب‌های اجتماعی خیلی زیادی برای کشور خواهد داشت
> تنها راهش هم تیراندازی به پناهجوها لب مرز هست. بدون تعارف و استثنا. هر کی از مرز غیرقانونی رد شد رو بکشند. چه مرد بود چه زن و بچه
> این جنگنده‌های به درد نخور ایران مثل اف-۴‌ها جز بمبارون یه مشت بی‌دفاع ازشون هیچ کار دیگه‌ای بر نمیاد. لااقل همین مورد که هنوز ازشون می‌شه استفاده کرد رو انجام بدن. نهایتش می‌خوان سازمان‌های حقوق بشر جیغ و فریاد کنند که جمهوری اسلامی هیچ وقت براش مهم نبوده
> و بعد هم سرکوب شدید این ۵ میلیون آواره‌ای که تو ایران هستند. به ویژه مشهد و اصفهان و تهران. همه رو پلیس دستگیر کنه هر کی قانونی نیومده بود بندازه تو قفس و گله‌ای بندازن از کشور بیرون
> اگه این کار انجام نشه مشکلات بسیار شدیدی در ۵ تا ۱۰ سال آینده پیش میاد
> روزی ۵۰۰۰ مهاجر یعنی سالی ۱ میلیون ۸۲۵ هزار نفر. حالا بگیم حدود نصف هم بشه باز یعنی سالی ۱ میلیون افغانی در ایران
> قبل از طالبان نزدیک ۳ - ۴ میلیون افغان در ایران بودن و با این حساب تا ۵ سال دیگه جمعیت افغانی‌ها از کردها بیشتر می‌شه
> اون هم با سطح سواد ۳۵٪ که از هر ۳ زن افغان ۲ زن سواد خوندن و نوشتن ندارن. نرخ زادآوری هم بالای ۴ یا ۵ بچه
> یعنی عملاً ایران می‌شه فارس، ترک، افغان، کرد و بقیه اقوام. و البته جمعیت اهل سنت به بالای ۲۰٪ و حتی بالای ۲۵٪ می‌تونه برسه
> یعنی این آخوندهای مفت‌خور تا ایران رو عراق ۲ نکنند ول کن این مملکت نیستند​



نگرانی تو کاملا صحیح

اما مرکز قدرت ایران مشهد ه
خودشون اولین بار خطر رو گفتن

راه حلشون رو نمیدونم چیه

اما گردان فاطمیون ده سال پیش به عقل جن هم نمیرسید


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من فکر می‌کنم عمدی بین سران حکومت در کار هست که ایران رو نابود کنند. چون این سطح از اشتباه در هر موردی که فکر می‌کنم نمی‌تونه ناآگاهانه باشه
> هجوم این افراد کم کم داره شبیه اشغال کشور توسط محمود افغان می‌شه منتهی بدون سر و صدا
> دارن حتی تو شهرهایی مثل تهران گروه و گنگ تشکیل می‌دن. جدیداً گروهی برای مردم مزاحمت ایجاد می‌کنند
> اونی که افتخار می‌کنه ایران امن هست و می‌گه تهران چند محله ناامن هست با این وضعیت همون امنیت هم باقی نمی‌مونه
> این همه آدم بی‌سواد با تفکرات بدوی آسیب‌های اجتماعی خیلی زیادی برای کشور خواهد داشت
> تنها راهش هم تیراندازی به پناهجوها لب مرز هست. بدون تعارف و استثنا. هر کی از مرز غیرقانونی رد شد رو بکشند. چه مرد بود چه زن و بچه
> این جنگنده‌های به درد نخور ایران مثل اف-۴‌ها جز بمبارون یه مشت بی‌دفاع ازشون هیچ کار دیگه‌ای بر نمیاد. لااقل همین مورد که هنوز ازشون می‌شه استفاده کرد رو انجام بدن. نهایتش می‌خوان سازمان‌های حقوق بشر جیغ و فریاد کنند که جمهوری اسلامی هیچ وقت براش مهم نبوده
> و بعد هم سرکوب شدید این ۵ میلیون آواره‌ای که تو ایران هستند. به ویژه مشهد و اصفهان و تهران. همه رو پلیس دستگیر کنه هر کی قانونی نیومده بود بندازه تو قفس و گله‌ای بندازن از کشور بیرون
> اگه این کار انجام نشه مشکلات بسیار شدیدی در ۵ تا ۱۰ سال آینده پیش میاد
> روزی ۵۰۰۰ مهاجر یعنی سالی ۱ میلیون ۸۲۵ هزار نفر. حالا بگیم حدود نصف هم بشه باز یعنی سالی ۱ میلیون افغانی در ایران
> قبل از طالبان نزدیک ۳ - ۴ میلیون افغان در ایران بودن و با این حساب تا ۵ سال دیگه جمعیت افغانی‌ها از کردها بیشتر می‌شه
> اون هم با سطح سواد ۳۵٪ که از هر ۳ زن افغان ۲ زن سواد خوندن و نوشتن ندارن. نرخ زادآوری هم بالای ۴ یا ۵ بچه
> یعنی عملاً ایران می‌شه فارس، ترک، افغان، کرد و بقیه اقوام. و البته جمعیت اهل سنت به بالای ۲۰٪ و حتی بالای ۲۵٪ می‌تونه برسه
> یعنی این آخوندهای مفت‌خور تا ایران رو عراق ۲ نکنند ول کن این مملکت نیستند​



اولین هشدار رو کی داد
۲۰۱۴
همین علم الهدی نه رایفی پور

بعد دیگه هیچی نگفت یعنی دارن کاری میکنن










هشدار علم‌الهدی درباره افزایش جمعیت اهل تسنن در مشهد


احمد علم‌الهدی، امام جمعه مشهد، درباره «افزایش جمعیت اهل تسنن در مشهد» اخطار داد و همجنین گفت که استکبار جهانی می‌خواهد با «قیچی دو لبه وهابیت و تحجر» ایران را «قیچی کند.»




www.radiofarda.com


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> At this point I'm not entirely sure why the US regime and its vassals are still clinging to their phony psy-ops efforts, quite frankly. Desperation, I would guess. Indeed they are reduced to generating more and more propaganda for lack of a good and effective option to use against Moscow, but in time everyone will realize that none of this was able to avert the outcome of the impressive Russian campaign.


Propaganda is cheap. Why not...

ممکنه کسی این جریان ؛مشهد؛ رو مختصر و‌ رک توضیح بده؟ بازیگران کیین؟ چیین؟ و چرا؟
با سپاس.


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> من فکر می‌کنم عمدی بین سران حکومت در کار هست که ایران رو نابود کنند. چون این سطح از اشتباه در هر موردی که فکر می‌کنم نمی‌تونه ناآگاهانه باشه
> هجوم این افراد کم کم داره شبیه اشغال کشور توسط محمود افغان می‌شه منتهی بدون سر و صدا
> دارن حتی تو شهرهایی مثل تهران گروه و گنگ تشکیل می‌دن. جدیداً گروهی برای مردم مزاحمت ایجاد می‌کنند
> اونی که افتخار می‌کنه ایران امن هست و می‌گه تهران چند محله ناامن هست با این وضعیت همون امنیت هم باقی نمی‌مونه
> این همه آدم بی‌سواد با تفکرات بدوی آسیب‌های اجتماعی خیلی زیادی برای کشور خواهد داشت
> تنها راهش هم تیراندازی به پناهجوها لب مرز هست. بدون تعارف و استثنا. هر کی از مرز غیرقانونی رد شد رو بکشند. چه مرد بود چه زن و بچه
> این جنگنده‌های به درد نخور ایران مثل اف-۴‌ها جز بمبارون یه مشت بی‌دفاع ازشون هیچ کار دیگه‌ای بر نمیاد. لااقل همین مورد که هنوز ازشون می‌شه استفاده کرد رو انجام بدن. نهایتش می‌خوان سازمان‌های حقوق بشر جیغ و فریاد کنند که جمهوری اسلامی هیچ وقت براش مهم نبوده
> و بعد هم سرکوب شدید این ۵ میلیون آواره‌ای که تو ایران هستند. به ویژه مشهد و اصفهان و تهران. همه رو پلیس دستگیر کنه هر کی قانونی نیومده بود بندازه تو قفس و گله‌ای بندازن از کشور بیرون
> اگه این کار انجام نشه مشکلات بسیار شدیدی در ۵ تا ۱۰ سال آینده پیش میاد
> روزی ۵۰۰۰ مهاجر یعنی سالی ۱ میلیون ۸۲۵ هزار نفر. حالا بگیم حدود نصف هم بشه باز یعنی سالی ۱ میلیون افغانی در ایران
> قبل از طالبان نزدیک ۳ - ۴ میلیون افغان در ایران بودن و با این حساب تا ۵ سال دیگه جمعیت افغانی‌ها از کردها بیشتر می‌شه
> اون هم با سطح سواد ۳۵٪ که از هر ۳ زن افغان ۲ زن سواد خوندن و نوشتن ندارن. نرخ زادآوری هم بالای ۴ یا ۵ بچه
> یعنی عملاً ایران می‌شه فارس، ترک، افغان، کرد و بقیه اقوام. و البته جمعیت اهل سنت به بالای ۲۰٪ و حتی بالای ۲۵٪ می‌تونه برسه
> یعنی این آخوندهای مفت‌خور تا ایران رو عراق ۲ نکنند ول کن این مملکت نیستند​


*This mass Afghan refugee settlement into Iranian major cities must stop..*
We can not shoot them but we can settle them in refugee camps by the border...like every other country who is having a refugee problems..Bringing them into big cities is pure mistake...F*ck the islamic solidarity shit..I do not know who is doing this dangerous policy but I smell treason...I have praised Raisi government for many things but this policy makes no sense..You are changing the demography of a nation and ruining its economy in the name of "Religious solidarity"..F*ck that shit..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

An ex-Army youtuber I follow who has been refreshingly going against the pro-Ukraine propaganda, providing good analysis on Russia's shortcomings.


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> *This mass Afghan refugee settlement into Iranian major cities must stop..*
> We can not shoot them but we can settle them in refugee camps by the border...like every other country who is having a refugee problems..Bringing them into big cities is pure mistake...F*ck the islamic solidarity shit..I do not know who is doing this dangerous policy but I smell treason...I have praised Raisi government for many things but this policy makes no sense..You are changing the demography of a nation and ruining its economy in the name of "Religious solidarity"..F*ck that shit..


We do not have enough resources to settle them in refugee camps. And we should not waste our resources on them. Just tell the border guards to shoot anyone who wants to cross the border illegally.
Refugee camps are actually a terrible idea. Gather them all in one place? Terrible idea.
Ask Arab countries that hosted Palestinian refugees, for example.
Lebanon and Jordan had regular riot and rebellion issues with Palestinian refugees.
And believe it or not, Levant Arabs are much more similar to each other than Afghans and Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> We do not have enough resources to settle them in refugee camps. And we should not waste our resources on them. Just tell the border guards to shoot anyone who wants to cross the border illegally.
> Refugee camps are actually a terrible idea. Gather them all in one place? Terrible idea.
> Ask Arab countries that hosted Palestinian refugees, for example.
> Lebanon and Jordan had regular riot and rebellion issues with Palestinian refugees.
> And believe it or not, Levant Arabs are much more similar to each other than Afghans and Iranians.


I hope you do not really mean it when you say shoot them...lol...we are all human beings and terrible things happen to any one..this mass refugee issue from poor countries to more prosperous countries is not unique for Iran as you know it yourself..How Iran is miss handling it is a unique f*ck up of Iran.

Settling them in well organized camps by the border works the best ask any UN agency. A refugee in a tent knows the stay is temporary and he has to go back..and it gives Iran a chance to properly filter them for transfer to cities to compensate for low birth rate of the country...UN also helps with them if in the camp.

And that is all I have to say on the issue..it is still snowing in this freaking place ...lol


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> I hope you do not really mean it when you say shoot them...lol...we are all human beings and terrible things happen to any one..this mass refugee issue from poor countries to more prosperous countries is not unique for Iran as you know it yourself..How Iran is miss handling it is a unique f*ck up of Iran.
> 
> Settling them in well organized camps by the border works the best ask any UN agency. A refugee in a tent knows the stay is temporary and he has to go back..and it gives Iran a chance to properly filter them for transfer to cities to compensate for low birth rate of the country...UN also helps with them if in the camp.
> 
> And that is all I have to say on the issue..it is still snowing in this freaking place ...lol


It needs money. Do you know how much money it takes to feed over 5 million refugees in camps?
Europe as a continent, who happens to be the most prosperous continent by the way, is whining all the time about only 5 million refugees from the Middle East since the Syrian civil war. A continent of 700 million people cannot handle 5 million refugees.

Keeping people in camps means that you will be responsible for their food, for their safety, for their education, for their entertainment, etc. It requires billions of dollars, maybe over 10 billion dollars a year. And what for? Most of these people are of no use to us. And that money can be spent on feeding our own people. It's none of our business that their country is in deep shit. They handed over their country to the Taliban (twice) and to the US and now they have to face the consequences. Even if you spend only $2 a day on a refugee for all of the things I said, it would sum up to over 5 billion dollars for hosting about 8 millions of them. This money is more than the budget of several ministries in Iran.

So, yes, I do mean it when I say that we should shoot each and every one of them that tries to cross the border illegally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> It needs money. Do you know how much money it takes to feed over 5 million refugees in camps?
> Europe as a continent, who happens to be the most prosperous continent by the way, is whining all the time about only 5 million refugees from the Middle East since the Syrian civil war. A continent of 700 million people cannot handle 5 million refugees.
> 
> Keeping people in camps means that you will be responsible for their food, for their safety, for their education, for their entertainment, etc. It requires billions of dollars, maybe over 10 billion dollars a year. And what for? Most of these people are of no use to us. And that money can be spent on feeding our own people. It's none of our business that their country is in deep shit. They handed over their country to the Taliban (twice) and to the US and now they have to face the consequences. Even if you spend only $2 a day on a refugee for all of the things I said, it would sum up to over 5 billion dollars for hosting about 8 millions of them. This money is more than the budget of several ministries in Iran.
> 
> So, yes, I do mean it when I say that we should shoot each and every one of them that tries to cross the border illegally.



در حالی که اسراییلی ها حفظ ظاهر میکنند و فلسطینی ها رو خیلی علنی نمیکشند
ما هم باید اقلا ظاهر رو برای افغان ها حفظ کنیم

خیلی کارها میشه کرد که خودت حدس میزنی و نمیخوام اسم ببرم

اگر ما میتونیم صدامی بفرستیم توی قلب اونها
اونها هم میتونن تکفیری بفرستن حرم

ساخت فاطمیون هنر بود. هنر محض


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511993826981863429
برای حل این معضل مهم مهاجران و بافت جمعیت راه حل های هوشمندانه و خلاقانه بهتر از بگیر ببند و بکش بکش هست

باز هم میگم‌راهها زیاده ولی علاقه ندارم اسم ببرم


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512561981001289728
Will Iran cave on the IRGC designation (largely symbolic) being lifted?

Negotiations have reached the breaking point. One side will have to cave.


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512486996710936577

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

@Dariush the Great 
I am not a Rohani or something like that. But them getting stabbed in one of the Shia holy sites breaks my heart. The ones that you call scum, rubbish, less than bedroom waste etc, are the ones who have made our ideological bases in countries like Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon etc. The criminal knew them well, their job was managing Afghan refugees.

Think about this for a moment, 3 humans were stabbed. This might change your mind. The criminal was a Wahabi and why he chose the holy shrine unveils a sobering fact. It was like stabbing Pope in Vatican's grand church. What kind of massage would it convey to Catholics? What was the massage of the attack to Iranians? 

A big Majority of Sunnis comndemned the criminal attack and announced that Wahabis have nothing to do with Sunnis. That was an appreciated response to this attack. 

Problem is, the governors and managers of foreign refugees did not their job well. Afghans need to return to their country, they are changing the demography of Mashhad city. It will be done for sure, but the Afghans who helped us in Syraq, and the 8 years war are Iranians more than many of us. We have hundreds of Afghan martyrs in Iran who fought for Iran during Iran-Saddam war.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

US backed freedom loving democratic loving Nazi Terrorists taking a little old ladies USSR flag and harassing her

What brave souls


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512571254825533445

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbubakerS

QWECXZ said:


> It needs money. Do you know how much money it takes to feed over 5 million refugees in camps?
> Europe as a continent, who happens to be the most prosperous continent by the way, is whining all the time about only 5 million refugees from the Middle East since the Syrian civil war. A continent of 700 million people cannot handle 5 million refugees.
> 
> Keeping people in camps means that you will be responsible for their food, for their safety, for their education, for their entertainment, etc. It requires billions of dollars, maybe over 10 billion dollars a year. And what for? Most of these people are of no use to us. And that money can be spent on feeding our own people. It's none of our business that their country is in deep shit. They handed over their country to the Taliban (twice) and to the US and now they have to face the consequences. Even if you spend only $2 a day on a refugee for all of the things I said, it would sum up to over 5 billion dollars for hosting about 8 millions of them. This money is more than the budget of several ministries in Iran.
> 
> So, yes, I do mean it when I say that we should shoot each and every one of them that tries to cross the border illegally.


What you say is absolutely disgraceful. The situation in Afghanistan is horrendous due to Western sanctions. No Muslim should ever turn away a hungry person if Allah ta'ala has given them enough to spare.

*Why Russia has been unable to enforce Air superiority in Ukraine, despite having one of the largest and most adanced airforces in the world*.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpzUCSdxi7k&t

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

Iran should ship all Afghan refugees to Europe and NATO countries
They created this mess, they should deal with it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

MyNameAintJeff said:


> Iran should ship all Afghan refugees to Europe and NATO countries
> They created this mess, they should deal with it



Those same Afghans died for the Shiite cause in Syria.

Iran recruited heavily on illegal Afghans and Afghans in Afghanistan along with Shiite Pakistanis (Fatiymoun Brigades) for the Syrian civil war.

Thousands died for the cause.

I wouldn’t be ungrateful for the people of Afghanistan for that or ones in Iran. They fought way better than the Russians are fighting in Ukraine with 1/5 the gear and ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

TheImmortal said:


> Those same Afghans died for the Shiite cause in Syria.
> 
> Iran recruited heavily on illegal Afghans and Afghans in Afghanistan along with Shiite Pakistanis (Fatiymoun Brigades) for the Syrian civil war.
> 
> Thousands died for the cause.
> 
> I wouldn’t be ungrateful for the people of Afghanistan for that or ones in Iran. They fought way better than the Russians are fighting in Ukraine with 1/5 the gear and ammo.


Iran should definitely keep those Afghans and their families.
What we are talking about here is the multi-million refugee crisis which Iran has faced in the past year. That is the fault of NATO, and Iran should not bear the consequences and costs, while simultaneously being under NATO economic sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Those same Afghans died for the Shiite cause in Syria.
> 
> Iran recruited heavily on illegal Afghans and Afghans in Afghanistan along with Shiite Pakistanis (Fatiymoun Brigades) for the Syrian civil war.
> 
> Thousands died for the cause.
> 
> I wouldn’t be ungrateful for the people of Afghanistan for that or ones in Iran. They fought way better than the Russians are fighting in Ukraine with 1/5 the gear and ammo.


Nice American Zionist propaganda over there.

Those who volunteered to help Iran militarily and defend Shia religious sites (and indirectly Iran) should indeed be compensated. They should get a proper burial if killed and their families should be supported by Iran. They died for Iranian-Shia interests.

But what we are against is hordes of people who cross the border illegally and strain our national resources. This is unacceptable to any nation in the world. The Afghan war and its consequences should not be borne by Iran. Totally unjustified.









Imran Khan ousted as Pakistan's PM after vote


The former cricket star loses a no-confidence vote 13 hours after his party tried to delay it.



www.bbc.com





The US just did a coupdetat in Pakistan through its puppets. Big loss for China,Russia,Iran.


----------



## Blue In Green

Dariush the Great said:


> Nice American Zionist propaganda over there.
> 
> Those who volunteered to help Iran militarily and defend Shia religious sites (and indirectly Iran) should indeed be compensated. They should get a proper burial if killed and their families should be supported by Iran. They died for Iranian-Shia interests.
> 
> But what we are against is hordes of people who cross the border illegally and strain our national resources. This is unacceptable to any nation in the world. The Afghan war and its consequences should not be borne by Iran. Totally unjustified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran Khan ousted as Pakistan's PM after vote
> 
> 
> The former cricket star loses a no-confidence vote 13 hours after his party tried to delay it.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US just did a coupdetat in Pakistan through its puppets. Big loss for China,Russia,Iran.



I hope Pakistan can retain its composure after this upset and keep stable. Idk how these sorts of things usually go down over there brother.

Hopefully continued bi-lateral relations aren't harmed.


----------



## Xerxes22

AbubakerS said:


> What you say is absolutely disgraceful. The situation in Afghanistan is horrendous due to Western sanctions. No Muslim should ever turn away a hungry person if Allah ta'ala has given them enough to spare.
> 
> *Why Russia has been unable to enforce Air superiority in Ukraine, despite having one of the largest and most adanced airforces in the world*.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpzUCSdxi7k&t


The choice of name itself of the individual speaks of the lack of braincells


----------



## BigMelatonin

Blue In Green said:


> I hope Pakistan can retain its composure after this upset and keep stable. Idk how these sorts of things usually go down over there brother.
> 
> Hopefully continued bi-lateral relations aren't harmed.


There are reports of violence in Peshawar and protestors are clashing with police in Islamabad. I haven't seen confirmed videos but I would be shocked if this goes through peacefully. But regardless wishing the best for the people of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Excellent strategic analysis on the future of the multipolar world by Yousif Azizi:


----------



## zartosht

Damn didnt take them a month to topple imran khan. After he had the audacity to try and act like an independent country with an independent foreign policy

He wasnt even anti-western. 

This shows you how easily CIA can infiltrate and take out a foreign head of state if you let them. Lots of parasitic generals with more loyalty to their rank/bank accounts in thr american pockets. 

This is exactly the reason why the office of the supreme leader/ guardan council exists. 

No other form of Iranian governmebt could withstand western aggression/enslavement. And protect Irans territorial integrity from the zio-american alliance. 

Iran is simply too strong for the west to ever chance it becoming hostile again. Make no mistake, the disintegration of the Iranian state is their main goal now.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jauk

Afghan phobia as tool to spread conflict:

https://****/SEPAHCYBERY/42029

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512905097210068995


zartosht said:


> Damn didnt take them a month to topple imran khan. After he had the audacity to try and act like an independent country with an independent foreign policy
> 
> He wasnt even anti-western.
> 
> This shows you how easily CIA can infiltrate and take out a foreign head of state if you let them. Lots of parasitic generals with more loyalty to their rank/bank accounts in thr american pockets.
> 
> This is exactly the reason why the office of the supreme leader/ guardan council exists.
> 
> No other form of Iranian governmebt could withstand western aggression/enslavement. And protect Irans territorial integrity from the zio-american alliance.
> 
> Iran is simply too strong for the west to ever chance it becoming hostile again. Make no mistake, the disintegration of the Iranian state is their main goal now.



To be fair he hasn’t done much for Pakistan.

A long line of politicians that do nothing for Pakistan still the same old issues crippling debt, lack of funds, electricity issues, etc etc.

It’s not like this guy was Erodgan who at least since the late 90’s had a phase of impressive economic growth for Turkey before becoming a hallucinating sultan wannabe.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> The Afghan war and its consequences should not be borne by Iran. Totally unjustified.



Seems you were probably too young to remember.

Iran supported the Afghan war. Just a few years early it almost invaded Afghanistan for the killing of its diplomats by takfiri elements within the Taliban. The government directly aided the Western coalition by activating the Northern Alliance and providing targeting Intel and valuable aid to the Western war effort. It wanted the Taliban toppled.

All it’s goodwill got it landed on the “Axis of Evil” by George W Bush. The government of Iran was stunned.

Then Quds force spent next 20 years playing both sides against each other. (government of Afghan and Taliban)

So let’s not act like Iran is the victim here.

The only point I agree on is that the UN should provide Iran with additional funds on top of the funds it provides Iran for combating drug trafficking into Europe. These additional funds would help stem the economic burden of the refugee crisis to an extent.

But at this point there is no war. These are not refugees anymore. The war is over. You either live in your country or you don’t. Same problem as USA, no matter the economic conditions there are people coming across the border from Mexico and South America. Just like Iranians were trying to make it to Australia the last decade paying smugglers to take them via unstable boats across treacherous waters.

War or no war, Afghans will continue to flow into Iran. It is a country with better conditions and future then their own. This is the basic issue that leads to illegal immigration across the entire world.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512883080482390017

Khan’s ousting is nothing new in Pakistani Politics


----------



## sha ah

Do you have amnesia or are you forgetting about the US disaster in Afghanistan ? Russia still controls large swaths of territory in Ukraine in the south and south east and still have some aces up their sleeve. Until the fog of war clears completely, these statements are just click bait.



F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512158394219642883

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

The course of events in Ukraine and Pakistan shows how smart the sleepy Biden team has acted. He has outperformed Chinese and Russians above expectations.

Chinese investments in Pakistan is at risk and they will have serious doubts about the future of reliance on Pakistan.

Afghanistan stays his weakness but if the mutinies against Taliban continues, it can turn into his strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512905097210068995
> 
> 
> To be fair he hasn’t done much for Pakistan.
> 
> A long line of politicians that do nothing for Pakistan still the same old issues crippling debt, lack of funds, electricity issues, etc etc.
> 
> It’s not like this guy was Erodgan who at least since the late 90’s had a phase of impressive economic growth for Turkey before becoming a hallucinating sultan wannabe.



No government is flawlessly perfect. He had the whole covid to deal with and regardless of his performance. There is no way any objective can look at the situation and deny that he was de facto couped out of power by american supported generals.

Its not like all his predecessors were Bismarck level statesmen , he inherited switzerland and turned it into shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

zartosht said:


> No government is flawlessly perfect. He had the whole covid to deal with and regardless of his performance. There is no way any objective can look at the situation and deny that he was de facto couped out of power by american supported generals.
> 
> Its not like all his predecessors were Bismarck level statesmen , he inherited switzerland and turned it into shit.



Coup? No Pakistani PM has finished his term in almost 100 years and you think this is American backed coup? Talk about grasping at straws. More like Pakistan has had a weak central government for a long time. This is what happens in weak central governments (see Lebanon and Iraq).

These guys have always played both sides of the fence (China vs US) and they always bow to the US when pressure gets a little to hot (Iran-Pak gas pipeline). They also accept Uncle Sam’s $$$$ handouts.

Khan wasn’t going to change the landscape wether he had 1 term or 3 terms. Based on his actions he was likely trying to eventually like Erodgan, Xi, Putin become leader for life like Masharaf was for so many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang125

What happened here lmao the dude got super triggered:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

deliva125 said:


> What happened here lmao the dude got super triggered:



Falcon29 also yells at clouds thinking they are secretly Shiite.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

deliva125 said:


> What happened here lmao the dude got super triggered:


Baghdadi forgot to take his medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Seems you were probably too young to remember.
> 
> Iran supported the Afghan war. Just a few years early it almost invaded Afghanistan for the killing of its diplomats by takfiri elements within the Taliban. The government directly aided the Western coalition by activating the Northern Alliance and providing targeting Intel and valuable aid to the Western war effort. It wanted the Taliban toppled.
> 
> All it’s goodwill got it landed on the “Axis of Evil” by George W Bush. The government of Iran was stunned.
> 
> Then Quds force spent next 20 years playing both sides against each other. (government of Afghan and Taliban)
> 
> So let’s not act like Iran is the victim here.
> 
> The only point I agree on is that the UN should provide Iran with additional funds on top of the funds it provides Iran for combating drug trafficking into Europe. These additional funds would help stem the economic burden of the refugee crisis to an extent.
> 
> But at this point there is no war. These are not refugees anymore. The war is over. You either live in your country or you don’t. Same problem as USA, no matter the economic conditions there are people coming across the border from Mexico and South America. Just like Iranians were trying to make it to Australia the last decade paying smugglers to take them via unstable boats across treacherous waters.
> 
> War or no war, Afghans will continue to flow into Iran. It is a country with better conditions and future then their own. This is the basic issue that leads to illegal immigration across the entire world.


You are contradicting yourself with your story here my friend. First you say Iran aided the US to get rid of radical Talib elements and then you go on to admit that the US was the one who rejected Iranian overtures. 

So, the question still stands and you were not able to come up with a decent reply. Why should Iran suffer the consequences of the Afghan war? Even it tried to stabilize Afghanistan many times and even restrained itself from taking tough military action inside Afghanistan.
So, again. Why should Iran suffer the consequences of the US decision to occupy Afghanistan?

Why should Iranian national resources, which are much needed in times of unprecedented sanctions, be spent in quelling the fire brought on by the disastrous US foreign policy?

So, no. Iran is not obliged to take in anymore refugees because it already has enough. Documented and undocumented Afghans number more than 6 million. And we are talking only about Afghans here. Why doesn't your country, the one who occupied Afghanistan, take all Afghan refugees?


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> You are contradicting yourself with your story here my friend. First you say Iran aided the US to get rid of radical Talib elements and then you go on to admit that the US was the one who rejected Iranian overtures.


No contradiction, just your lack of reading comprehension. Let me break it down for you so you understand:


Iran aided US greatly during the run up and invasion
Iran expected a thawing of relations and a possible diplomatic breakthrough for all its work
US took all that work and then slapped Iran with a terror designation.
Iran learned the US would never see Iran as a force for good



Dariush the Great said:


> Why should Iran suffer the consequences of the Afghan war? Even if it tried to stabilize Afghanistan many times and even restrained itself from taking tough military action inside Afghanistan.



Iran destabilized Afghanistan by supporting the invasion then destabilized it further by running covert ops against the Afghan government and coalition forces. Pakistan did the same, so did China, so did Russia. Everyone was in there for their own interest.



Dariush the Great said:


> So, no. Iran is not obliged to take in anymore refugees because it already has enough.



I don’t think you seem to get it. They aren’t refugees there is no more war. They are illegal immigrants trying to find a better life.

US faces the same problem at its Southern Border. Is it US fault that economic conditions and political conditions in Mexico and South American is poor? Yes and no (just like Iran). But at the end of the day people will immigrate to the country that has the better opportunity wether legally or illegally.

So even if there was no Afghan war, Afghans would still be coming over into Iran.


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> No contradiction, just your lack of reading comprehension. Let me break it down for you so you understand:
> 
> 
> Iran aided US greatly during the run up and invasion
> Iran expected a thawing of relations and a possible diplomatic breakthrough for all its work
> US took all that work and then slapped Iran with a terror designation.
> Iran learned the US would never see Iran as a force for good


You got to be the slowest member on this whole forum. What part of ''This has nothing to do with Iran'' you not get?

According to your own logic, which i tried to help you make understand (but i am now forced to waste my time more and explain it more to you) Iran ''helped'' the US in freeing the Afghan people from Talib elements yet it has to accept millions of more refugees because it acted in goodwill?

Are you okay?

You are trying to find a sneaky hole to crawl in and blame Iran. Mage inja shahre herte dadash?

What has your argument of ''Iranian assistance'' to do with US destabilization of Afgh and refugee stream to Iran? It does not make sense.

And most importantly, what has your reply to do with my question in post nr45160
''So, the question still stands and you were not able to come up with a decent reply. *Why should Iran suffer the consequences of the Afghan war*?''






TheImmortal said:


> Iran destabilized Afghanistan by supporting the invasion then destabilized it further by running covert ops against the Afghan government and coalition forces. Pakistan did the same, so did China, so did Russia. Everyone was in there for their own interest.



Tell your Zionist Nato garbage to your own kind. ''Iran destabilized''. Yeah sure.
What ''destabilization'' did Iran bring to that hellhole of a country named Afghanistan?
Decision to invade was not Iran's. So why are you singling out Iran only?

Iran has abandoned Afghanistan since the 1800's. I suggest you to pick a history book or two and brush up your knowledge.



TheImmortal said:


> I don’t think you seem to get it. They aren’t refugees there is no more war. They are illegal immigrants trying to find a better life.


Just because you say ''there is no war'' does not mean that is the case. Any conflict or its aftermath that causes dislodgment of people from their home is called a refugee crisis.

And if someone reads your post they would think that Afghanistan is now that paradise that your Neocon kind always promised. Stream of Afghan refugees whose homes are taken by Taliban or feel unsafe into Iran is directly the cause of American president decision to invade Afghanistan.

Now you can come with a counter reply to blame Iran again. Who the f cares.





TheImmortal said:


> US faces the same problem at its Southern Border. Is it US fault that economic conditions and political conditions in Mexico and South American is poor? Yes and no (just like Iran). But at the end of the day people will immigrate to the country that has the better opportunity wether legally or illegally.





TheImmortal said:


> So even if there was no Afghan war, Afghans would still be coming over into Iran.


Nope, was not the case during the Shah era. Even the soviet war in Afghanistan did not cause so much Afghans into coming to Iran. Ever since your American lords invaded that nation and destabilized it the stream of refugees from Afgh to Iran intensified.


Google is your friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> No contradiction, just your lack of reading comprehension. Let me break it down for you so you understand:
> 
> 
> Iran aided US greatly during the run up and invasion
> Iran expected a thawing of relations and a possible diplomatic breakthrough for all its work
> US took all that work and then slapped Iran with a terror designation.
> Iran learned the US would never see Iran as a force for good
> 
> 
> Iran destabilized Afghanistan by supporting the invasion then destabilized it further by running covert ops against the Afghan government and coalition forces. Pakistan did the same, so did China, so did Russia. Everyone was in there for their own interest.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think you seem to get it. They aren’t refugees there is no more war. They are illegal immigrants trying to find a better life.
> 
> US faces the same problem at its Southern Border. Is it US fault that economic conditions and political conditions in Mexico and South American is poor? Yes and no (just like Iran). But at the end of the day people will immigrate to the country that has the better opportunity wether legally or illegally.
> 
> So even if there was no Afghan war, Afghans would still be coming over into Iran.


You see, there's an issue here. A little caveat. A little hair in the soup: We do not have any humanitarian or legal obligation to accept them and provide them with a better life. We are not under any obligation to even help them.
They can live in their own country and try to make it better. It's not our problem.

Let's not forget that their country is, as we speak, responsible for the unprecedented drought in the east of Iran, particularly in Sistan and Baluchistan. They want us to accept 10 million of their illiterate refugees? Fine. They should completely destroy all dams around the Hirmand River and let it flow into Iran without any interference. Or else, we should kick every single one of their illegal refugees out and kill the rest of the illegal ones right at the border. Do you remember how they talked about exchanging water for oil? It's only fair.

We cannot afford to accept 10 million Afghans who are culturally very radically different from us. And we cannot afford to spend billions of dollars on them annually when our own economy is under sanctions.


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> You see, there's an issue here. A little caveat. A little hair in the soup: We do not have any humanitarian or legal obligation to accept them and provide them with a better life.
> They can live in their own country and try to make it better. It's not our problem.


He is saying just because Iran's Quds force ''allegedly'' assisted the US in taking down the Talib regime it is now Iran's duty to accept all of Afghanistan's refugee. It is clear what he says, even a blind man would understand his intentions. He is trying to blame US' geopolitical blunder on Iran and wants Iran to pay the cost.

F off.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> He is saying just because Iran's Quds force ''allegedly'' assisted the US in taking down the Talib regime it is now Iran's duty to accept all of Afghanistan's refugee. It is clear what he says, even a blind man would understand his intentions. He is trying to blame US' geopolitical blunder on Iran and wants Iran to pay the cost.
> 
> F off.


Even if so, it is still not our problem.
Remember how Afghans on social media claimed Afghanistan was more advanced than Iran?
We should not forget what these people have said, have done, and continue to be doing until this very day.
They are more than welcome to stay in their advanced country. We do not need uneducated refugees who offer nothing but economic and social challenges to us.
I'm not saying we should not accept any Afghan immigrant. The decent ones are always welcome to Iran through legal channels.
I'm just saying that we cannot let 5000 illegal, undocumented refugees come to Iran every day. We cannot host 10 million Afghan refugees in Iran, making them third after Persians and Turks, and above Kurds.

By the way, Iran didn't abandon Afghanistan. The Afghans sided with the British and revolted against us to gain their independence. That pretty much shows that our paths are separate. Add to this radically different cultures as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

درمان راه حل ابتکاری ه نه احساسی

مرز قابل بستن نیست
آدم کشی و شکنجه علنی هم فایده نداره

مثالش فاطمیون
یا راه اروپا

و غیره


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Even if so, it is still not our problem.
> Remember how Afghans on social media claimed Afghanistan was more advanced than Iran?
> We should not forget what these people have said, have done, and continue to be doing until this very day.
> They are more than welcome to stay in their advanced country. We do not need uneducated refugees who offer nothing but economic and social challenges to us.
> I'm not saying we should not accept any Afghan immigrant. The decent ones are always welcome to Iran through legal channels.
> I'm just saying that we cannot let 5000 illegal, undocumented refugees come to Iran every day. We cannot host 10 million Afghan refugees in Iran, making them third after Persians and Turks, and above Kurds.


I remember there was a huge propaganda campaign by the UN and other globalist institutions after 1 Afghan refugee girl became a doctor in Iran. Yes, after a few hundred thousands refugees (majority are military aged males anyway and escaped their country cowardly) just 1 turned useful and there was a huge propaganda to sell this to the world.

I am not sure who is deciding Iran's border policies (most likely the interior ministry) but there is for sure some corruption going on. There is no reason to put our borders so wide open that any hyena can come in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> درمان راه حل ابتکاری ه نه احساسی
> 
> مرز قابل بستن نیست
> آدم کشی و شکنجه علنی هم فایده نداره
> 
> مثالش فاطمیون
> یا راه اروپا
> 
> و غیره


راه اروپا بسته هست. یک درصد فکر نکن اینها می‌رن اروپا
مرز هم قابل بستن هست. دیوارکشی مرز ایران و افغانستان باید پارسال شروع می‌شد
لهستان و یونان و اسلواکی و هزاران مورد دیگه هست که جلوی مهاجرت رو گرفتن​


Dariush the Great said:


> I remember there was a huge propaganda campaign by the UN and other globalist institutions after 1 Afghan refugee girl became a doctor in Iran. Yes, after a few hundred thousands refugees (majority are military aged males anyway and escaped their country cowardly) just 1 turned useful and there was a huge propaganda to sell this to the world.
> 
> I am not sure who is deciding Iran's border policies (most likely the interior ministry) but there is for sure some corruption going on. There is no reason to put our borders so wide open that any hyena can come in.


Yeah. A thousand decent people out of 4 million Afghan residents is not going to cut it for us. Particularly for a country like Afghanistan that has a very rich history of animosity with Iran and Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> راه اروپا بسته هست. یک درصد فکر نکن اینها می‌رن اروپا
> مرز هم قابل بستن هست. دیوارکشی مرز ایران و افغانستان باید پارسال شروع می‌شد
> لهستان و یونان و اسلواکی و هزاران مورد دیگه هست که جلوی مهاجرت رو گرفتن​
> 
> Yeah. A thousand decent people out of 4 million Afghan residents is not going to cut it for us. Particularly for a country like Afghanistan that has a very rich history of animosity with Iran and Iranians.



When there is a will there is a way.

مرز خندق داره و سیم خادار راستی


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> When there is a will there is a way.


Not really. If Europe hadn't closed its borders to Middle Eastern refugees, over 50 million refugees had moved there since the civil war in Syria. Strict immigration laws work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Not really. If Europe hadn't closed its borders to Middle Eastern refugees, over 50 million refugees had moved there since the civil war in Syria. Strict immigration laws work.



تعداد مهاجران از پنج میلیون کمتره
اغلب هزاره و تاجیک اند

بقیه کم اند
راه اروپاهم نشد نداره


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> تعداد مهاجران از پنج میلیون کمتره
> اغلب هزاره و تاجیک اند
> 
> بقیه کم اند
> راه اروپاهم نشد نداره


حدود ۴ میلیون پارسال بودن
وقتی روزی داره ۵۰۰۰ مهاجر غیر قانونی میاد یعنی به احتمال خیلی زیاد اگه کاری نشه تا ۵ سال دیگه از ۸ - ۹ میلیون که ۱۰٪ جمعیت ایران هست رد می‌شن
یعنی تعدادشون از کردها که یکی از اقوام اصیل ایرانی هستند بیشتر می‌شه
به این عدد ورودی مهاجرت، حاصل زاد و ولد با نرخ باروری ۵ بچه رو هم اضافه کن
ببین ۱۴۱۰ چه دورنمایی داره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> حدود ۴ میلیون پارسال بودن
> وقتی روزی داره ۵۰۰۰ مهاجر غیر قانونی میاد یعنی به احتمال خیلی زیاد اگه کاری نشه تا ۵ سال دیگه از ۸ - ۹ میلیون که ۱۰٪ جمعیت ایران هست رد می‌شن
> یعنی تعدادشون از کردها که یکی از اقوام اصیل ایرانی هستند بیشتر می‌شه
> به این عدد ورودی مهاجرت، حاصل زاد و ولد با نرخ باروری ۵ بچه رو هم اضافه کن
> ببین ۱۴۱۰ چه دورنمایی داره​



خروجی هم داره به ترکیه و اروپا
البته خطر هست
باید روی جمعیت کار اساسی کنیم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> خروجی هم داره به ترکیه و اروپا
> البته خطر هست
> باید روی جمعیت کار اساسی کنیم


خروجی‌اش یک دهم ورودی‌اش هم نیست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Iran ''helped'' the US in freeing the Afghan people from Talib elements yet it has to accept millions of more refugees because it acted in goodwill?



How is this goodwill? Overthrowing a government causes chaos wether that government is secular and progressive like Afghanistan of 1970’s or repressive and backwards like Taliban of 2000’s.

War displaces people see Iraq, Libya, Yemen, Syria, Ukraine, etc.

So no one here is saying Iran is responsible for the refugee crisis. This is mainly a consequence of US and allied invasion, but to say Iran has NO responsibility and only acted in “goodwill” is childish. Sounds like excuse US uses when it invades countries to bring “democracy”. All the countries in the region and world powers have a responsibility for the state of Afghanistan. 

The entire world banded together to defeat the Nazi’s, you are telling me they can’t defeat some sandal wearing Neanderthal’s? No political will was never there. Troop count was never there. And countries like Pakistan were aiding the Taliban behind the scenes and providing shelter. Even Iran held senior Taliban leadership.

And newsflash the neighbors (Iran and Pakistan) will be the ones that suffer those consequences. Just like Poland, Germany, etc are suffering consequences of Ukraine war.

Iran cannot stop the refugee crisis even if it deploys 50,000 troops on the border...now you have to feed and house those troops....more cost.

As for the current refugees in Iran, if Iran doesn’t want them then they can begin deportation procedures. It’s quite that simple.

So you need to stop throwing emotional tantrums like a child. If you don’t want the current refugees then deport them. But the second that Iran’s economic conditions improve and the rial strengthens from 27,000 back to sub 15,000 or 10,000 then they will start coming over again to make money (illegally). That was my point.

You can sit and cry all you want that US caused this, but at the end of the day US is leading this world order and is on the other side of the globe. So good luck having them take responsibility.



QWECXZ said:


> You see, there's an issue here. A little caveat. A little hair in the soup: We do not have any humanitarian or legal obligation to accept them and provide them with a better life. We are not under any obligation to even help them.
> They can live in their own country and try to make it better. It's not our problem.



This is true. So deport them. Obviously since you haven’t deported them yet, there is a reason. Issue isn’t as black and white.

But US deports illegal immigrants all the time, they just come back on further attempts. US border is also much more secure than the Afghan-Iran border and they still get thru. So good luck for Iran trying to secure that porous mountainous border. Human traffickers will find a way.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> How is this goodwill? Overthrowing a government causes chaos wether that government is secular and progressive like Afghanistan of 1970’s or repressive and backwards like Taliban of 2000’s.
> 
> War displaces people see Iraq, Libya, Yemen, Syria, Ukraine, etc.
> 
> So no one here is saying Iran is responsible for the refugee crisis. This is mainly a consequence of US and allied invasion, but to say Iran has NO responsibility and only acted in “goodwill” is childish. Sounds like excuse US uses when it invades countries to bring “democracy”. All the countries in the region and world powers have a responsibility for the state of Afghanistan.
> 
> The entire world banded together to defeat the Nazi’s, you are telling me they can’t defeat some sandal wearing Neanderthal’s? No political will was never there. Troop count was never there. And countries like Pakistan were aiding the Taliban behind the scenes and providing shelter. Even Iran held senior Taliban leadership.
> 
> And newsflash the neighbors (Iran and Pakistan) will be the ones that suffer those consequences. Just like Poland, Germany, etc are suffering consequences of Ukraine war.
> 
> Iran cannot stop the refugee crisis even if it deploys 50,000 troops on the border...now you have to feed and house those troops....more cost.
> 
> As for the current refugees in Iran, if Iran doesn’t want them then they can begin deportation procedures. It’s quite that simple.
> 
> So you need to stop throwing emotional tantrums like a child. If you don’t want the current refugees then deport them. But the second that Iran’s economic conditions improve and the rial strengthens from 27,000 back to sub 15,000 or 10,000 then they will start coming over again to make money (illegally). That was my point.
> 
> You can sit and cry all you want that US caused this, but at the end of the day US is leading this world order and is on the other side of the globe. So good luck having them take responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. So deport them. Obviously since you haven’t deported them yet, there is a reason. Issue isn’t as black and white.
> 
> But US deports illegal immigrants all the time, they just come back on further attempts. US border is also much more secure than the Afghan-Iran border and they still get thru. So good luck for Iran trying to secure that porous mountainous border. Human traffickers will find a way.


As ridiculous as it sounds I will say it...make these illegal afghans to build a wall along Iran Afghan border ...it may not work 100 percent but it will slow down the influx...this is a problem that will not go away...as Iran becomes more prosperous the more will want to come in...bite the bullet and build the wall..the labor is free ..all it takes is steel and concrete...think long term..plan now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> How is this goodwill? Overthrowing a government causes chaos wether that government is secular and progressive like Afghanistan of 1970’s or repressive and backwards like Taliban of 2000’s.
> 
> War displaces people see Iraq, Libya, Yemen, Syria, Ukraine, etc.
> 
> So no one here is saying Iran is responsible for the refugee crisis. This is mainly a consequence of US and allied invasion, but to say Iran has NO responsibility and only acted in “goodwill” is childish. Sounds like excuse US uses when it invades countries to bring “democracy”. All the countries in the region and world powers have a responsibility for the state of Afghanistan.
> 
> The entire world banded together to defeat the Nazi’s, you are telling me they can’t defeat some sandal wearing Neanderthal’s? No political will was never there. Troop count was never there. And countries like Pakistan were aiding the Taliban behind the scenes and providing shelter. Even Iran held senior Taliban leadership.
> 
> And newsflash the neighbors (Iran and Pakistan) will be the ones that suffer those consequences. Just like Poland, Germany, etc are suffering consequences of Ukraine war.
> 
> Iran cannot stop the refugee crisis even if it deploys 50,000 troops on the border...now you have to feed and house those troops....more cost.
> 
> As for the current refugees in Iran, if Iran doesn’t want them then they can begin deportation procedures. It’s quite that simple.
> 
> So you need to stop throwing emotional tantrums like a child. If you don’t want the current refugees then deport them. But the second that Iran’s economic conditions improve and the rial strengthens from 27,000 back to sub 15,000 or 10,000 then they will start coming over again to make money (illegally). That was my point.
> 
> You can sit and cry all you want that US caused this, but at the end of the day US is leading this world order and is on the other side of the globe. So good luck having them take responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. So deport them. Obviously since you haven’t deported them yet, there is a reason. Issue isn’t as black and white.
> 
> But US deports illegal immigrants all the time, they just come back on further attempts. US border is also much more secure than the Afghan-Iran border and they still get thru. So good luck for Iran trying to secure that porous mountainous border. Human traffickers will find a way.


Iran did* not *overthrow Afghanistan's ''government''. The US was the sole driving force of the Afghan invasion. 

The Taliban was also not really a government. A few guys in Toyota pick up trucks patrolling Kabul does not mean they were an active, effective government. Where was their parliament? Where were the Talib presidential elections, national assembly and other state institutions?

So how, in which way or form did Iran ever act against an official Afghan government, body, institution?

Just because Iran's Quds force were active in Persian speaking areas during the US invasion and were securing their interests does not mean they were hand in hand with the US. Removal of Talib thugs from the streets of Kabul, Mazar Sharif etc was just in Iran's interests. A few more years and they would have launched Scuds on Iranian cities. Iran in the 90's was also in a much weaker position than now. It had no choice but to pursue anti-Taliban activities.

Now, i ask you. Why should Iran suffer from the consequences brought on by the US? 
Is it fair for Iran to establish organized refugee exodus onto Europe? Or perhaps even, on the doorsteps of Israel, levant Arabs? 

Because, this was not caused by Iran. Iran has nothing to do with the mess created by the US.


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> As ridiculous as it sounds I will say it...make these illegal afghans to build a wall along Iran Afghan border ...it may not work 100 percent but it will slow down the influx...this is a problem that will not go away...as Iran becomes more prosperous the more will want to come in...bite the bullet and build the wall..the labor is free ..all it takes is steel and concrete...think long term..plan now.



خندق داریم

میشه باز خندق زد
ارزونتره تا دیوار


----------



## SalarHaqq

Muhammed45 said:


> I am not a Rohani or something like that. But them getting stabbed in one of the Shia holy sites breaks my heart. The ones that you call scum, rubbish, less than bedroom waste etc, are the ones who have made our ideological bases in countries like Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Lebanon etc. The criminal knew them well, their job was managing Afghan refugees.



Not only has the revolutionary clergy of Iran established ideological bases for anti-imperial Resistance outside of Islamic Iran's borders in recent decades, but in fact Iranians to a very large extent owe their very independence, sovereignty, as well as the very construction of their modern nation-state to the same clergy.

From the instrumental role it played during the Safavid dynasty in shaping contemporary Iranian national identity around Islam and Iranianness, and generating all the building blocks of the modern Iranian state, to ayatollah Mirza Mohammad Hassan Shirazi (r.a.)'s fatwa that initiated the popular Tobacco Revolt in 1891 against the tobacco monopoly granted by the Qajar monarchy to the British Empire, the Islamic clergy has been the strongest catalyst and pillar of Iranian self-determination against imperial oppression and exploitation.

The Tobacco uprising by the way was the first manifestation of anti-imperial awakening in Iran, more than a decade before the Constitutional Revolution which ended up being infiltrated (a pity that some of Mirza Shirazi's descendants have deviated from the path defined by their ancestor, but that too is a specialty of Anglo-Saxon imperialists, to influence the descendants of leading historic figures of the anti-imperialist struggle in countries of the global south).






Tobacco Revolt | Encyclopedia.com


TOBACCO REVOLT A popular rebellion (1891–1892) in Iran that defeated a tobacco monopoly granted to British interests. Source for information on Tobacco Revolt: Encyclopedia of the Modern Middle East and North Africa dictionary.




www.encyclopedia.com







Muhammed45 said:


> Think about this for a moment, 3 humans were stabbed. This might change your mind. The criminal was a Wahabi and why he chose the holy shrine unveils a sobering fact. It was like stabbing Pope in Vatican's grand church. What kind of massage would it convey to Catholics? What was the massage of the attack to Iranians?
> 
> A big Majority of Sunnis comndemned the criminal attack and announced that Wahabis have nothing to do with Sunnis. That was an appreciated response to this attack.
> 
> Problem is, the governors and managers of foreign refugees did not their job well. Afghans need to return to their country, they are changing the demography of Mashhad city. It will be done for sure, but the Afghans who helped us in Syraq, and the 8 years war are Iranians more than many of us. We have hundreds of Afghan martyrs in Iran who fought for Iran during Iran-Saddam war.



Thanks for articulating this rational and levelheaded view. Thing is, the mindset of extremist secular nationalists, who represent only a small fraction of public opinion given how most have converted to liberalism and globalism over the past generation (see Reza Pahlavi junior and so on), often display a mindset informed by superficial emotion as well as by _enād _against either Islam, the (Shia) Muslim clergy or the Islamic Republic. That's why at times, they may even become apologetic towards takfiris.

Think of the collaboration between expatriate oppositionists, where Anjomane Padeshahi terrorists will work side by side with takfiris and sectarianists, with the intelligence services of the zio-American enemy plotting to bring these currents under a single umbrella. Or Farsi-language media such as Manoto, the BBC and Saudi International offering platforms to all these ideologically incompatible grouplets side by side, and trying to legitimize them collectively.

Hence some radical secular nationalist will go as far as expressing indifference towards terrorist attacks by "I"SIS-like maniacs, under the pretext that victims were Muslim clerics. Clearly, secular nationalists can only be tolerated and/or integrated under the condition that they recognize the legitimacy of both the Islamic Republic_ and_ its Supreme Leadership, as some of them have been seen doing since a couple of years. With those who don't, no meaningful dialogue nor cooperation can take shape. Islamic revolutionary forces should keep extending a hand and presenting reasonable arguments to well-meaning Iranians from other political horizons, however at the end of the day it'll be up to the latter to decide where they stand. If they cannot get themselves to ditch some of their extremist positions, they'll have no place in the Islamic Republic and will forever remain the marginal oppositionists they are, with no impact on the ground, and restricted to venting frustrations on satellite TV and on the internet.

- - - - -



MyNameAintJeff said:


> Iran should ship all Afghan refugees to Europe and NATO countries
> They created this mess, they should deal with it



This is a much better idea than some of the unbalanced and unacceptable suggestions conveyed earlier.

However, the globalist elites ruling over NATO regimes fundamentally have no issues with greater numbers of immigrants arriving in their countries, after all they're the ones who imposed the immigrationist agenda on their peoples in order to dilute their national specificity. But, this agenda can't be implemented at once: it is a very long term one, which requires to proceed by little steps, so that citizens can be sufficiently conditioned and that strong counter-reaction is averted. In that sense, if Iran - and Turkey, whose cooperation would be necessary, opened the floodgates of immigration a little more, it will pose a challenge for these regimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> As ridiculous as it sounds I will say it...make these illegal afghans to build a wall along Iran Afghan border ...it may not work 100 percent but it will slow down the influx...this is a problem that will not go away...as Iran becomes more prosperous the more will want to come in...bite the bullet and build the wall..the labor is free ..all it takes is steel and concrete...think long term..plan now.



Wall won’t work. Ask the US.

The border guard in Iran gets paid next to nothing. If Someone wanted to bring several kilos over to Iran, it is easy to do so. Find the right border chief pay him a years worth salary and he will suddenly look the other way at a certain time and place.

I knew of acquaintances that got out of DUI’s and drug busts with a little Benjamin franklins.

Now imagine human trafficking. Once you shut the border, now you have created a DEMAND. Once you create a DEMAND, then organized crime fills it.





Dariush the Great said:


> Now, i ask you. Why should Iran suffer from the consequences brought on by the US?
> Is it fair for Iran to establish organized refugee exodus onto Europe? Or perhaps even, on the doorsteps of Israel, levant Arabs?
> 
> Because, this was not caused by Iran. Iran has nothing to do with the mess created by the US.



I don’t disagree with your final assessment. I merely say not much can be done. The world isn’t fair and it marches to the drum of the US.

So the Iranian saying the past is the past rings true. You cannot change the past. So look how you can solve the situation now.

If you deport then ok. But they will just come back. Until their own country stabilizes it’s not going to solve the core issue, which is stabilization and prosperity of Afghanistan.

I still think Afghans can help fix Iran’s aging demographics. They have more children than Iranian families and they are demographically younger than Iran’s aging society.

The biggest issue the world is not talking about is that demographics are rapidly changing towards elderly as birth rate plummets. The future power will be held in strong countries that have a younger demographic of workers.

Thus outside of a miraculous turn around in Iranian birth rate, Iran will need more and more young workers and more children being born. That can be done thru immigration. The only people immigrating to Iran are Afghans. Iran also suffers from severe brain drain and fleeing of youth compounding the problem.

So there is potential to turn the refugee problem into a positive solution. Iran’s demographics are going to be a major issue in next 50-75 years. Iran’s effort to encourage a higher birthrate is faltering.


----------



## Shawnee

من با امید به ساخت جمعیت ایران با حتی هزاره و تاجیک مخالفم مگر جزوی از فاطمیون باشن


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513188789983842304
Seems Iran once again is warning once again against any possible redrawing of Armenian borders that would link Azerbaijan back to its breakaway province.

My thinking is if nuclear deal talks fail, US/Israel/NATO will give the green light for Azerbaijan to invade Armenia which will force Iran to invade to defend....thus giving Turkey and Azerbaijan pre-text for a fight over “South Azerbaijan” and try to cause a “fracture” in Iranian society which has a Turkmen population of its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> You see, there's an issue here. A little caveat. A little hair in the soup: We do not have any humanitarian or legal obligation to accept them and provide them with a better life. We are not under any obligation to even help them.
> They can live in their own country and try to make it better. It's not our problem.
> 
> Let's not forget that their country is, as we speak, responsible for the unprecedented drought in the east of Iran, particularly in Sistan and Baluchistan. They want us to accept 10 million of their illiterate refugees? Fine. They should completely destroy all dams around the Hirmand River and let it flow into Iran without any interference. Or else, we should kick every single one of their illegal refugees out and kill the rest of the illegal ones right at the border. Do you remember how they talked about exchanging water for oil? It's only fair.
> 
> We cannot afford to accept 10 million Afghans who are culturally very radically different from us. And we cannot afford to spend billions of dollars on them annually when our own economy is under sanctions.



نکته ای گفتی که کردها ایرانی اصیل اند

بله هستند
اصیل اصیل
کرمانشاه کلهر بیجار و بسیاری دیگه

من کرد سرانی رو‌متمایز میکنم چون خیانتهای این جماعت واضحه

از سر بریدنهای اول انقلاب در سنندج
تا شراکت یک بانه ای در ترور فخری زاده

من یک هزاره رو به کرد سنندج و بانه ترجیح میدم


----------



## aryobarzan

Isfahan at nite by the 400 year old Khaju bridge (built in 1650).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513188789983842304
> Seems Iran once again is warning once again against any possible redrawing of Armenian borders that would link Azerbaijan back to its breakaway province.
> 
> My thinking is if nuclear deal talks fail, US/Israel/NATO will give the green light for Azerbaijan to invade Armenia which will force Iran to invade to defend....thus giving Turkey and Azerbaijan pre-text for a fight over “South Azerbaijan” and try to cause a “fracture” in Iranian society which has a Turkmen population of its own.



What do you think the chances are that some sort of conflict arises between Iran and Azerbaijan/Turkey in the near future? 

I can't help shake this feeling something dire is coming sooner rather than late.... Anyways, if Azerbaijan wants to step up then I say good. Iran will push em' down a peg or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The issue is that Russian peacekeepers / troops, are still there. Also Armenia is a member of the Collective Security Treaty Organization. We're not talking about disputed territory in Nagorno-Karabakh. Armenia proper like Yerevan for example, is internationally recognized Armenian territory.

On top of all that, the Turkish economy is currently in dire straits. They've run out of foreign currency reserves. 30% of the population currently uses the US dollars rather than Liras. The last thing they need right now is a war to drain them even further. Going to war with militant groups, ethnic groups is one thing, but Iran / Russia don't exactly fit into those categories.



Blue In Green said:


> What do you think the chances are that some sort of conflict arises between Iran and Azerbaijan/Turkey in the near future?
> 
> I can't help shake this feeling something dire is coming sooner rather than late.... Anyways, if Azerbaijan wants to step up then I say good. Iran will push em' down a peg or two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So because border enforcement is difficult, nations should just give up and open the flood gates to hordes of illegal immigrants unconditionally ? NO! even if you want to blame Iran for what happened in Afghanistan, Iran should take no more than 5% of the blame. Borders need to be enforced and illegal immigrants need to be deported. Repeat offenders should be given harsher punishments and penalties, including forced labor, solitary confinement, no communication with the outside world and arbitrary penalties. Women and children should be exempt and simply sent back, but human traffickers and especially drug traffickers should be executed without remorse.



TheImmortal said:


> Wall won’t work. Ask the US.
> 
> The border guard in Iran gets paid next to nothing. If Someone wanted to bring several kilos over to Iran, it is easy to do so. Find the right border chief pay him a years worth salary and he will suddenly look the other way at a certain time and place.
> 
> I knew of acquaintances that got out of DUI’s and drug busts with a little Benjamin franklins.
> 
> Now imagine human trafficking. Once you shut the border, now you have created a DEMAND. Once you create a DEMAND, then organized crime fills it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t disagree with your final assessment. I merely say not much can be done. The world isn’t fair and it marches to the drum of the US.
> 
> So the Iranian saying the past is the past rings true. You cannot change the past. So look how you can solve the situation now.
> 
> If you deport then ok. But they will just come back. Until their own country stabilizes it’s not going to solve the core issue, which is stabilization and prosperity of Afghanistan.
> 
> I still think Afghans can help fix Iran’s aging demographics. They have more children than Iranian families and they are demographically younger than Iran’s aging society.
> 
> The biggest issue the world is not talking about is that demographics are rapidly changing towards elderly as birth rate plummets. The future power will be held in strong countries that have a younger demographic of workers.
> 
> Thus outside of a miraculous turn around in Iranian birth rate, Iran will need more and more young workers and more children being born. That can be done thru immigration. The only people immigrating to Iran are Afghans. Iran also suffers from severe brain drain and fleeing of youth compounding the problem.
> 
> So there is potential to turn the refugee problem into a positive solution. Iran’s demographics are going to be a major issue in next 50-75 years. Iran’s effort to encourage a higher birthrate is faltering.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

The level of US master stroke is huge in Pakistan.

If US can have so much pressure on their leaders when their assets and families are in the west, they can control their nuclear arsenal as well.

The top general has his family members in US. Can he say no when US wants nuclear data?

Could they have killed Zia and Ali Bhutto based on their influence?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> The level of US master stroke is huge in Pakistan.
> 
> If US can have so much pressure on their leaders when their assets and families are in the west, they can control their nuclear arsenal as well.
> 
> The top general has his family members in US. Can he say no when US wants nuclear data?
> 
> Could they have killed Zia and Ali Bhutto based on their influence?



Pakistan’s furtherest missile range is Shaheen-III at 2750 KM. Basically a Shahab 3.

So US isn’t as worried about their nuclear arsenal when Kim in NK can hit the US mainland and is rapidly advancing his nuclear and missile program.

Plus with no energy resources, Pakistan cannot sustain a major war without allies supplying it with oil and natural gas to power its war machine.


----------



## sha ah

Americans are shocked to find out that war is not a video game after deploying to Ukraine as volunteers.

He goes on so say that they were used as "cannon fodder" and that Ukraine did not keep track of the deaths of foreign volunteers.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503879493479550979

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

I should add this one the reasons Iran is one of the most possible emerging world powers of 22nd century. Again why it’s so targeted by all world powers. Turkey, Pakistan, and India have zero energy independence.

It has its own oil, gas (number one reserve in the world), and controls one major chokehold transit (PG) and two others indirectly (Red sea and Arabian Sea), a diverse economy, and its own arms industry that dwarfs the Zionists (Zionists own words).

It can theoretically sustain itself in a major war like Russia.

This is why China is so desperate on the China Sea and the islands because of the potential for offshore oil and gas. While it can rely on Iran and Russia to supply It during a major war, there is no 100% like owning your own reserves and fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513326222008365057


----------



## sha ah

In Mariupol alone, Ukraine and its allies had deployed 14,000 troops and militia to defend the city. As far as anyone knows only up to 3000 remain alive today and that's being optimistic. The last enclave in Mariupol was split into 3 smaller pockets and is currently completely surrounded from all sides and cut off with their backs against the sea. Western MSM and various other sources keep focusing on alleged Russian casualties, while completely neglecting Ukrainian losses. When the truth finally does surface, probably in a few years from now, the real losses on the Ukrainian side will be both appalling and shocking.



SalarHaqq said:


> ​





SalarHaqq said:


> Rumours keep swirling of Western military advisers trapped in Mariupol
> 
> *There have been unconfirmed rumors on social media that US Army Major General Cloutier has been captured by the Russian forces in Mariupol.*
> 
> Published: April 6, 2022, 12:22 pm
> 
> _Intel Slava Z_, a Telegram channel, reported earlier that NATO officers from Germany, France, the UK and Sweden were trapped with Azov fighters in Mariupol.
> 
> Some frantic efforts to rescue these trapped individuals have been recorded. Western powers would not like to see NATO commanders or mercenaries eventually paraded with Azov fighters for obvious historical purposes. The optics of fighting for Nazis is not a popular one.
> 
> There are even rumors of a captured US general but they could not be confirmed. The general in question is to the Ukrainian military what Victoria Nuland is to Ukrainian politicians – an instrumental figure.
> 
> US Army Major General Cloutier may have been captured by the Russian forces in Mariupol. As an old-school, hands-on military man, he was photographed many times on the ground inside Ukraine before the war, training the Ukrainian Army to NATO standards. In a press conference Cloutier described Ukrainians as his brothers.
> 
> The British were incidentally aiding the Ukrainian Navy while France had trained the air force.
> 
> Cloutier would have been instrumental in the planned Ukrainian assault on Donbass and such a knowledgeable man would be keen to be on the ground helping to co-ordinate the combined American, British and French intelligence and technical support to Ukraine during the preparation of the assault on Donbass. “His arrogance may also have got him trapped inside Mariupol,” one source pointed out.
> 
> Another fact which may point to the importance of those trapped inside the steel plant in Mariupol: According to French researcher Thierry Meyssan, on March 29, 2022, General Eric Vidaud, director of French military intelligence, was dismissed and no official explanation was given. “It seems that in reality, General Vidaud had deployed men on the direct instruction of President Macron’s private staff, in 2021 when he was commander of special operations, to supervise the Azov Banderites regiment.”
> 
> Two of the five Ukrainian helicopters that had tried to flee the stronghold of the Azov regiment, after the Russians had encircled Mariupol, were shot down on March 30. The survivors were taken prisoner by the Russian army and were quite co-operative. Reporters near the scene have meanwhile found items belonging to French soldiers. According to unconfirmed rumours, a second attempt to flee via helicopter has also failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story of the evacuation of Western advisers from Mariupol became the plot of a minicomic. According to the plot, for them everything ends sadly. Screenshot of minicomic.
> 
> “The soldiers of the Special Operations Command are placed for all logistical matters under the orders of the Chief of Staff of the Armed Forces, General Thierry Burkhard, but they take their orders directly from the head of the armed forces, President Emmanuel Macron,” Meyssan explained.
> 
> Special operations helicopter pilots are not usually dispatched to exfiltrate mercenaries or even intelligence operatives, unless they happen to be senior CIA, MI6 or Mossad agents, a source said. “Much less would highly skilled and valuable Spec Ops pilots be sent on an ultra high risk mission twice.” Unless of course there happens to be high-level individuals trapped inside the steel plant.
> 
> Attacks in the vicinity by the Russian navy is believed to be connected to British _Sea Skua_ missiles being set up, suggesting further measures by the British to ensure that such operatives are not taken prisoner.
> 
> “Although _Sea Skua_ is an old system, the British have large stockpiles of them and they can be set up on a ground launch platform and fired from cover, a truck, inside a warehouse. They would make a mess of Russian supply ships and landing craft.”
> 
> The British have so far supplied thousands of missiles to Ukraine in the form of NLAWs, and now _Starstreak_, a short-range man-portable air-defence system. Boris Johnson earlier confirmed that anti-ship missiles would be sent to Ukraine.
> 
> An American General, co-ordinating Ukraine’s efforts against Russia together with NATO, could expose the direct military involvement of NATO and therefore its active participation in the war.
> 
> War commentator Pepe Escobar is certain that NATO advisers are still trapped in Mariupol: “Yes, there’s an array of NATO honchos still holed up with the Azov neo-Nazis in the bowels of Azovstal. Yet the key is what was going on in this underground eight floors down.”
> 
> According to Escobar there is a bioweapons laboratory in a deep bunker in which civilian prisoners of the “Biblioteka” are tortured and possibly exposed to human experiments. “The ‘pit’ may have been a NATO-run underground bio-lab at Azovstal.”
> 
> Avostal’s owner Rinat Akhmetov, a Ukrainian oligarch, has been involved in these experiments, said Escobar. Akhmetov is linked to _Metabiota,_ a company in which Hunter Biden’s is implicated. On Hunter’s abandoned laptop there are emails detailing how Hunter had helped secure millions of dollars of funding for _Metabiota_, a Department of Defense contractor specializing in research on pandemic-causing diseases that could be used as bioweapons.
> 
> Furthermore, Biden introduced _Metabiota_ to an allegedly corrupt Ukrainian gas firm, _Burisma_, for a “science project” involving high biosecurity level labs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511438266813321254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumours keep swirling of Western military advisers trapped in Mariupol | Free West Media
> 
> 
> There have been unconfirmed rumors on social media that US Army Major General Cloutier has been captured by the Russian forces in Mariupol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freewestmedia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Rumours keep swirling of Western military advisers trapped in Mariupol​
*There have been unconfirmed rumors on social media that US Army Major General Cloutier has been captured by the Russian forces in Mariupol.*

Published: April 6, 2022, 12:22 pm

_Intel Slava Z_, a Telegram channel, reported earlier that NATO officers from Germany, France, the UK and Sweden were trapped with Azov fighters in Mariupol.

Some frantic efforts to rescue these trapped individuals have been recorded. Western powers would not like to see NATO commanders or mercenaries eventually paraded with Azov fighters for obvious historical purposes. The optics of fighting for Nazis is not a popular one.

There are even rumors of a captured US general but they could not be confirmed. The general in question is to the Ukrainian military what Victoria Nuland is to Ukrainian politicians – an instrumental figure.

US Army Major General Cloutier may have been captured by the Russian forces in Mariupol. As an old-school, hands-on military man, he was photographed many times on the ground inside Ukraine before the war, training the Ukrainian Army to NATO standards. In a press conference Cloutier described Ukrainians as his brothers.

The British were incidentally aiding the Ukrainian Navy while France had trained the air force.

Cloutier would have been instrumental in the planned Ukrainian assault on Donbass and such a knowledgeable man would be keen to be on the ground helping to co-ordinate the combined American, British and French intelligence and technical support to Ukraine during the preparation of the assault on Donbass. “His arrogance may also have got him trapped inside Mariupol,” one source pointed out.

Another fact which may point to the importance of those trapped inside the steel plant in Mariupol: According to French researcher Thierry Meyssan, on March 29, 2022, General Eric Vidaud, director of French military intelligence, was dismissed and no official explanation was given. “It seems that in reality, General Vidaud had deployed men on the direct instruction of President Macron’s private staff, in 2021 when he was commander of special operations, to supervise the Azov Banderites regiment.”

Two of the five Ukrainian helicopters that had tried to flee the stronghold of the Azov regiment, after the Russians had encircled Mariupol, were shot down on March 30. The survivors were taken prisoner by the Russian army and were quite co-operative. Reporters near the scene have meanwhile found items belonging to French soldiers. According to unconfirmed rumours, a second attempt to flee via helicopter has also failed.





The story of the evacuation of Western advisers from Mariupol became the plot of a minicomic. According to the plot, for them everything ends sadly. Screenshot of minicomic.

“The soldiers of the Special Operations Command are placed for all logistical matters under the orders of the Chief of Staff of the Armed Forces, General Thierry Burkhard, but they take their orders directly from the head of the armed forces, President Emmanuel Macron,” Meyssan explained.

Special operations helicopter pilots are not usually dispatched to exfiltrate mercenaries or even intelligence operatives, unless they happen to be senior CIA, MI6 or Mossad agents, a source said. “Much less would highly skilled and valuable Spec Ops pilots be sent on an ultra high risk mission twice.” Unless of course there happens to be high-level individuals trapped inside the steel plant.

Attacks in the vicinity by the Russian navy is believed to be connected to British _Sea Skua_ missiles being set up, suggesting further measures by the British to ensure that such operatives are not taken prisoner.

“Although _Sea Skua_ is an old system, the British have large stockpiles of them and they can be set up on a ground launch platform and fired from cover, a truck, inside a warehouse. They would make a mess of Russian supply ships and landing craft.”

The British have so far supplied thousands of missiles to Ukraine in the form of NLAWs, and now _Starstreak_, a short-range man-portable air-defence system. Boris Johnson earlier confirmed that anti-ship missiles would be sent to Ukraine.

An American General, co-ordinating Ukraine’s efforts against Russia together with NATO, could expose the direct military involvement of NATO and therefore its active participation in the war.

War commentator Pepe Escobar is certain that NATO advisers are still trapped in Mariupol: “Yes, there’s an array of NATO honchos still holed up with the Azov neo-Nazis in the bowels of Azovstal. Yet the key is what was going on in this underground eight floors down.”

According to Escobar there is a bioweapons laboratory in a deep bunker in which civilian prisoners of the “Biblioteka” are tortured and possibly exposed to human experiments. “The ‘pit’ may have been a NATO-run underground bio-lab at Azovstal.”

Avostal’s owner Rinat Akhmetov, a Ukrainian oligarch, has been involved in these experiments, said Escobar. Akhmetov is linked to _Metabiota,_ a company in which Hunter Biden’s is implicated. On Hunter’s abandoned laptop there are emails detailing how Hunter had helped secure millions of dollars of funding for _Metabiota_, a Department of Defense contractor specializing in research on pandemic-causing diseases that could be used as bioweapons.

Furthermore, Biden introduced _Metabiota_ to an allegedly corrupt Ukrainian gas firm, _Burisma_, for a “science project” involving high biosecurity level labs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511438266813321254








Rumours keep swirling of Western military advisers trapped in Mariupol | Free West Media


There have been unconfirmed rumors on social media that US Army Major General Cloutier has been captured by the Russian forces in Mariupol.




freewestmedia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

*US ousts Imran Khan but his revolutionary narrative endures*

*Washington has reactivated old cronies in Islamabad to unseat PM Imran Khan, but the latter has sown seeds of immense dissatisfaction with the old guard and their US backers within the Pakistani public. And Khan's domestic and foreign allies will not sit by idly either.*

By MK Bhadrakumar  
April 05 2022






The US may control a handful of Pakistani political and military officials, but PM Imran Khan owns the street.
Photo Credit: The Cradle


Last Wednesday, during a meeting with Pakistan’s Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi in the Tunxi city of eastern China’s Anhui province, China’s State Councilor and Foreign Minister Wang Yi made the thoughtful remark that there was a need to “to guard against the negative spillover effects of the Ukraine crisis” in the Asian region:



> “We can’t allow the Cold War mentality to return to the Asian region. It’s impossible to allow a repeat of camp confrontation in Asia. We mustn’t allow turning medium and small states in the region into an instrument or even a victim of the games of big powers. The Chinese side intends to move in the same direction along with Pakistan and neighbouring countries, play a constructive role in ensuring regional and global peace and make its contribution to Asia.”



Curiously, as it turned out, that was also Qureshi’s last tour abroad as Pakistan’s top diplomat. No sooner than he came back home, his government fell, engulfed in a murky situation of precisely the kind that Wang Yi warned against.

Did Wang Yi have a premonition? We may never know but it is inconceivable that he was unaware of the tensions in Pakistan’s domestic politics fueled from outside, which led to the regime change last weekend.

From all accounts, the coup attempt in Pakistan unfolded as per an Anglo-American script. Prime Minister Imran Khan claimed to have documentary evidence to show that the senior-most official in the US state department dealing with the region, Assistant Secretary of State for South and Central Asian Affairs Donald Lu, had sent to him a threatening message via the Pakistani ambassador in Washington that his time was up in Islamabad as prime minister.

Imran Khan also alleged that the US embassy in Islamabad had been fraternizing with local politicians who subsequently defected from his coalition government. Washington has been vaguely dismissive about the allegations.

According to Khan, it was his official visit to Moscow in February, which coincided with the launch of Russia’s special operation in Ukraine, that provoked Washington the most – apart from his independent foreign policies and stubborn refusal to set up US military bases in Pakistan.

On Saturday, against the backdrop of the tumultuous political developments in Pakistan, the powerful army chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa waded into an unusual topic — Russia. He openly criticized Russia for its special operation in Ukraine, calling it a “great tragedy” that had killed thousands and made millions refugees and “half of Ukraine destroyed,” demanding that it must be “stopped immediately.”

He noted that Pakistan had enjoyed excellent defence and economic relationships with Ukraine since its independence but relations with Russia were “cold” for a long time because of numerous reasons, and that Pakistan had sent humanitarian assistance to Ukraine via Pakistan Air Force planes and would continue to do so.

Significantly, Bajwa also stated that “we share a long and excellent strategic relationship with the US,” and that Pakistan sought to broaden and expand relations with both China and the US “without impacting our relations with [either].”

Without doubt, the powerful general spoke with an eye on Washington, acutely conscious of the political transition in his country and taking care to place himself on the ‘right side of history.’

Bajwa’s message to Washington was three-fold: one, he didn’t share Imran Khan’s enthusiasm for close ties with Russia; two, nor did he share Imran Khan’s ‘anti-American’ foreign policies; and, three, he wouldn’t allow Pakistan’s alliance with China to overshadow his desire to deepen relations with the US.

Make no mistake, Pakistani generals are first and last seasoned politicians. That is why both China and Russia are acutely conscious of the geopolitical significance of the regime change event in Islamabad. Wang Yi’s prescient remarks find their echo in a report by the influential Russian daily _Kommersant_ on Monday, based on expert opinion in Moscow:



> “The dynamics of the current crisis indicate that Pakistan is at the threshold of a power change which may nullify many agreements with Moscow, considering that the new regime in Pakistan which will form in the next few months will be much more pro-American.”



According to the Director of the analytical center at the Moscow-based Russian Society of Political Scientists Andrey Serenko, “A special concern is caused by the fact that… Bajwa openly supported Russia’s adversaries. The drift of military-political heavyweights in Pakistan towards the US may have much more negative consequences for it [Russia] in the Central Asian region bordering Afghanistan. Belligerent and extremist elements in the Taliban, which are traditionally controlled by Pakistan’s special services, as well as the terrorist groups of the Islamic State and Jamaat Ansarullah have not lost interest in spreading jihad beyond Afghan borders.”

Equally, a member of the faculty of the Russian Foreign Ministry’s Diplomatic Academy, Vadim Kozyulin, had this explicit warning to give: “Washington putting pressure on the Pakistani government inevitably leads to the complication of the security situation in the Central Asian region and the emergence of new risks for the CSTO countries.”

Succinctly put, Russian experts anticipate a reversal of Imran Khan’s friendly policies seeking Eurasian integration. China too will be apprehensive that one of the US’s top priorities is to undermine the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), of which Pakistan is a major hub. Certainly, the US will not want Islamabad to be a facilitator for the expansion of Chinese influence in Afghanistan. During a recent visit to Kabul, Wang Yi had proposed to the leadership of the Taliban Interim government the extension of the China-Pakistani Economic Corridor (CPEC), the flagship of the BRI, to Afghanistan.

From Iran’s perspective too, any surge in the US presence in Pakistan would have serious security implications, especially if US bases were to reopen. The negotiations in Vienna for the revival of the JCPOA are yet to come to fruition, and in any case, even with the lifting of US sanctions, Washington’s containment strategy against Iran is expected to continue in some newer form. The agenda of the recent conclave of the top Abraham Accords signatories, Egypt and the US [(hosted by Israel), was to build up a coordinated approach to countering Iran’s regional policies.

Pakistan has a history of aligning with the US’ Persian Gulf allies in their rivalry with Iran. Imran Khan deviated from that path and genuinely sought rapprochement with Tehran. To be sure, Washington will encourage the new regime in Islamabad to revert to the default position.

The broader US objective will be to roll back the Chinese presence in the Persian Gulf region. Thus, for a variety of reasons, while in the US strategic calculus, Pakistan always remained an important player, in the current context of global realignment, this becomes a pivotal relationship. The Pakistani military has an impeccable record of subserving American regional interests — and, it does have a rare capability and ‘expertise’ to do so — which no Muslim country is willing to perform in the current circumstances.

The US may be able to count on the Pakistani generals to ensure that Imran Khan does not ever again return to power. But the paradox is that his electrifying narrative — against corruption, for social justice and inclusion, Islamism and ‘anti-Americanism’ — has struck deep roots in Pakistani soil and will be difficult to vanquish. The main opposition parties stand hopelessly discredited in the public perception, given their track record of corruption and cronyism in office.

So, the big question is: Who will garner Imran Khan’s revolutionary rhetoric? A prolonged period of political turmoil can be expected. Now, in such a scenario, the role of the military becomes extremely crucial. The military leadership’s future intentions remain unclear. Traditionally, Pakistani military leaderships have been pro-US, and for its part, Washington always regarded the General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi as its number one interlocutor.

The military denies involvement in civilian politics but the generals have in the past never hesitated to take advantage of political chaos to assume power. Of course, US backing for such a dispensation is indispensable and that is where Bajwa’s olive branch to Washington sets the agenda for politicking.









US ousts Imran Khan but his revolutionary narrative endures


Washington has reactivated old cronies in Islamabad to unseat PM Imran Khan, but the latter has sown seeds of immense dissatisfaction with the old gua




thecradle.co

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russian pranksters pretend to be Ukrainian Prime Minister / government representatives, get through to UK defense secretary and home secretary. LOL

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

So, on the very same day that Prime Minister Imran Khan was ousted, Pakistan's Federal Investigation Agency comes out and links purported Liwah Zeynabiyoun members accused of "money laundering" with the representative of Iran's Supreme Leader himself. Of course, allegations attempting to suggest Iran is supporting any and all kinds of ethno-separatist militants against Pakistan via her local sympathizers (going as far as claiming Tehran is aiding separatists in the province of Sindh next to India) have for some years represented a permanent feature in the activity of a number of Pakistani institutions, likely staffed with pro-PGCC / pro-western personnel and influenced by corresponding political factions.

However, directly implicating the Office of the Supreme Leader marks not only a serious escalation of this policy, it is also guaranteed to alienate the Iranian government and the Islamic Republic as a whole, some authorities in Islamabad were well aware of when they chose to issue this declaration. Which in turn may end up causing mutual ties to deteriorate, and possibly lead to decreased cooperation on border security, which could then potentially translate into heightened instability on both sides of the fence.

But much more than an undeniable statement of fact or a far reaching action onto itself, this move is of an unmistakable symbolic character. Indeed, the timing could hardly have been more obvious. Therefore this quite probably is an announcement to Iran that after Imran Khan's departure, factions antagonistic towards Tehran (read the pro-US / pro-PGCC camp) will have a freer hand, and that they are ready to set a more confrontational course. Khan was keeping these currents in check and seeking enhanced cooperation with Iran, much to the dismay of Washington, Ryadh and Abu Dhabi but in tune with Beijing's grand strategy, especially considering how the viability of China's OBOR investments in Pakistan's Baluchestan province are dependent upon regional stability.

The US hand in the political maneuver that toppled Pakistan's democratically elected Prime Minister becomes apparent from this development as well. Washington and its zionist partners cannot strive other than on instability and conflict between third parties in different regions, including and especially in the Muslim world but also in Ukraine, the South China Sea and so on. The modus operandi isn't new by any means, however as the decline of US hegemony is seen accelerating at an impressive pace with emerging powers increasingly standing up to American imperial hubris, zio-American plots tend to lose their efficiency and are going to backfire more often and more heavily than ever. When it comes to the future of Iran-Pakistan relations, this can only bode well insofar as it will contribute to neutering a great deal of Washington's and Tel Aviv's policy of driving wedges between Iran and her neighbors, and getting the latter on board for destabilization activities from their soil against the Islamic Republic and the Iranian nation.

_____









Pakistan probe links Iranian supreme leader’s representative to money laundering


ISLAMABAD: A money laundering network in Pakistan transferred a “colossal amount” of allegedly illicit funds to Iran, with a representative of the Iranian supreme leader among the recipients, court documents recently submitted by Pakistani investigators show. Investigation reports and WhatsApp...




www.arabnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Open border policy of Raisi government:*​
Afghan refugees turning "AZADI square" into cockfight arena...by the way what they wear is going to become Iran's next fashion dress for men. ..First they turn our language into Arabic and now we will soon dress like Afghans...all because no one is standing up for Iranian culture, language and way of life...and I am not against Islamic republic ... I am an Iranian patriot .... I am against *few traitors* that speak Arabic as a second language that are selling our culture in the name of "Islamic Unity" bullshit.



https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2022/04/11/0/5683289.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> So, on the very same day that Prime Minister Imran Khan was ousted, Pakistan's Federal Investigation Agency comes out and links purported Liwah Zeynabiyoun members accused of "money laundering" with the representative of Iran's Supreme Leader himself. Of course, allegations attempting to suggest Iran is supporting any and all kinds of ethno-separatist militants against Pakistan via her local sympathizers (going as far as claiming Tehran is aiding separatists in the province of Sindh next to India) have for some years represented a permanent feature in the activity of a number of Pakistani institutions, likely staffed with pro-PGCC / pro-western personnel and influenced by corresponding political factions.
> 
> However, directly implicating the Office of the Supreme Leader marks not only a serious escalation of this policy, it is also guaranteed to alienate the Iranian government and the Islamic Republic as a whole, some authorities in Islamabad were well aware of when they chose to issue this declaration. Which in turn may end up causing mutual ties to deteriorate, and possibly lead to decreased cooperation on border security, which could then potentially translate into heightened instability on both sides of the fence.
> 
> But much more than an undeniable statement of fact or a far reaching action onto itself, this move is of an unmistakable symbolic character. Indeed, the timing could hardly have been more obvious. Therefore this quite probably is an announcement to Iran that after Imran Khan's departure, factions antagonistic towards Tehran (read the pro-US / pro-PGCC camp) will have a freer hand, and that they are ready to set a more confrontational course. Khan was keeping these currents in check and seeking enhanced cooperation with Iran, much to the dismay of Washington, Ryadh and Abu Dhabi but in tune with Beijing's grand strategy, especially considering how the viability of China's OBOR investments in Pakistan's Baluchestan province are dependent upon regional stability.
> 
> The US hand in the political maneuver that toppled Pakistan's democratically elected Prime Minister becomes apparent from this development as well. Washington and its zionist partners cannot strive other than on instability and conflict between third parties in different regions, including and especially in the Muslim world but also in Ukraine, the South China Sea and so on. The modus operandi isn't new by any means, however as the decline of US hegemony is seen accelerating at an impressive pace with emerging powers increasingly standing up to American imperial hubris, zio-American plots tend to lose their efficiency and are going to backfire more often and more heavily than ever. When it comes to the future of Iran-Pakistan relations, this can only bode well insofar as it will contribute to neutering a great deal of Washington's and Tel Aviv's policy of driving wedges between Iran and her neighbors, and getting the latter on board for destabilization activities from their soil against the Islamic Republic and the Iranian nation.
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan probe links Iranian supreme leader’s representative to money laundering
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: A money laundering network in Pakistan transferred a “colossal amount” of allegedly illicit funds to Iran, with a representative of the Iranian supreme leader among the recipients, court documents recently submitted by Pakistani investigators show. Investigation reports and WhatsApp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabnews.com




Very good point. We should be ready for a hot border. You may say that this did not happen under Musharraf or Nawaz. I hope it does not.

یک تست باز خیلی چیزا رو حل میکنه
, from inside to regional nuisance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2022/04/11/0/3449148.mp4


یه مشت حروم‌زاده وطن فروش مثل شغال منتظر نشستن تا فرصت پیدا کنند
بعد مردم می‌شینن چنین آشغال‌هایی رو تماشا می‌کنند

البته همش تقصیر آخوندهای جاکش هست که صدا و سیما رو در حدی پایین آوردن که هیچ کس نگاهش نمی‌کنه
اگه صدا و سیما درست بود و مخاطب رو جذب می‌کرد این کفتارها فرصت پیدا نمی‌کردند بشینند اینطوری همه چیز رو زیر سئوال ببرن
لعنت به هر چی خر مذهبی هست
وقتی هر کانالی می‌زنی یه آخوند نشسته داره کس شعر می‌گه مردم می‌رن این شبکه‌ها رو نگاه می‌کنند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2022/04/11/0/3449148.mp4
> 
> 
> یه مشت حروم‌زاده وطن فروش مثل شغال منتظر نشستن تا فرصت پیدا کنند
> بعد مردم می‌شینن چنین آشغال‌هایی رو تماشا می‌کنند
> 
> البته همش تقصیر آخوندهای جاکش هست که صدا و سیما رو در حدی پایین آوردن که هیچ کس نگاهش نمی‌کنه
> اگه صدا و سیما درست بود و مخاطب رو جذب می‌کرد این کفتارها فرصت پیدا نمی‌کردند بشینند اینطوری همه چیز رو زیر سئوال ببرن
> لعنت به هر چی خر مذهبی هست
> وقتی هر کانالی می‌زنی یه آخوند نشسته داره کس شعر می‌گه مردم می‌رن این شبکه‌ها رو نگاه می‌کنند​


Saudi internationale dige. Che entezari dari? Ina doshmanhayi ma hastan va dast be har kari mizanan, baraye man taajob barangiz nist. 

Felan ke servisha etelaati ma khaab hastan. Be ja inke soraghe in haroomzadeha beran mardome badbakhtemoono dar daakhel sar koob mikonan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

My response to a user in the Ukraine thread about accusations directed at Scott Ritter.



> Will he write a piece on why he finds children so sexually attractive? We would love to know. God knows what the Russians have on thus guy for him to so openly betray his country.



According to the US regime and its cronies, that is. The same ones who tried to accuse Julian Assange of a sexual crime. Quite brazen and morally corrupt, coming from regimes many of whose ruling elites have notoriously been linked to paedocriminal activities, of which the revelations made so far about the Epstein case represent but the tip of the iceberg. Ask yourself why the FBI is keeping under wraps the names list of regulars at Epstein's paedocriminal sessions...

See, this right here is the true face of much of the ruling oligarchy in imperialist NATO regimes which you appear to be supportive of:














Here's Marina Abramovic, a buddy of John Podesta, the former White House Chief of Staff; also has ties to oligarch Bill Gates:













This is the "artwork" hanging on the walls of Podesta's private home:






I noticed it's been largely taken off the internet. Had to search for close to an hour to locate the above, and there's an even more shocking one which was no longer to be found. Wonder why.

Page from the book "La Vilaine Lulu" by French millionaire and fashion designer Yves Saint Laurent, former homosexual partner of his heir Pierre Bergé, an oligarch known for financing presidential campaigns and intervening in politics:






So I'd advice against taking at face value charges leveled by western regimes against dissidents and whistleblowers. Rather, we ought to ponder how shameless they are to issue such claims when it's among their own oligarchic elites that paedocriminals actually abound and operate with impunity.

By the way, Ritter started denouncing US policy long before the Ukrainian crisis, because he witnessed first hand how the regime in Washington was manipulating information to generate bogus "WMD evidence" against Iraq and justify an illegal invasion in 2003.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> *Open border policy of Raisi government:*​
> Afghan refugees turning "AZADI square" into cockfight arena...by the way what they wear is going to become Iran's next fashion dress for men. ..First they turn our language into Arabic and now we will soon dress like Afghans...all because no one is standing up for Iranian culture, language and way of life...and I am not against Islamic republic ... I am an Iranian patriot .... I am against *few traitors* that speak Arabic as a second language that are selling our culture in the name of "Islamic Unity" bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2022/04/11/0/5683289.mp4


What's wrong about speaking Arabic as a second language ???? It's the Quran language after all!!!!

You are writing in English, the language of USA and Britains, your vilest enemies .

Please enlighting us, Is being Iranian patriot equals being anti Anything Arabic ?? If yes, can you explain why?


----------



## Dariush the Great

_Nabil_ said:


> What's wrong about speaking Arabic as a second language ???? It's the Quran language after all!!!!
> 
> You are writing in English, the language of USA and Britains, your vilest enemies .
> 
> Please enlighting us, Is being Iranian patriot equals being anti Anything Arabic ?? If yes, can you explain why?


I think he did not elaborate further. Arabic language in Iran is only taught for Quranic classes. Most people after learning it will quickly forget it after they finish their compulsory education. So i think he meant we must put more restrictions on this matter.

That being said, i do not consider Arabs to be our enemies nowadays. We have the best cooperation with the Yemeni Arabs (true Arabs) and other levant Arabs etc. So our problems is not based on who they are as a people but their ideology/political point of view.

Even the Iraqi Arabs who started a war against Iran, we let hundreds of thousands in as refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

_Nabil_ said:


> What's wrong about speaking Arabic as a second language ???? It's the Quran language after all!!!!
> 
> You are writing in English, the language of USA and Britains, your vilest enemies .
> 
> Please enlighting us, Is being Iranian patriot equals being anti Anything Arabic ?? If yes, can you explain why?


There is nothing wrong about speaking Arabic as a second language.. but when you fill the whole country with Arabic banners and name everything in Arabic I have a big problem...Iwill have a big problem if it were in Greek or Italien also...what would a Tunisian feel if you have Farsi banners all over your cities..and Farsi names for things that you make...what would an Egyptians say if he sees Farsi spoken first in every official ceremony...the IR is taking religion one step further into Changing a culture of a people...people that loose their culture are easy to defeat.

ISLAMIC UNITY IS NOT MUTUALLY EXCLUSIVE WITH NATIVE CULTURE OF A NATION..THEY CAN COEXSIT....Some in Iran that speak Arabic as second language do not think so..and trying to eliminate Iranian culture to achieve Islamic unity...


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> There is nothing wrong about speaking Arabic as a second language.. but when you fill the whole country with Arabic banners and name everything in Arabic I have a big problem...Iwill have a big problem if it were in Greek or Italien also...what would a Tunisian feel if you have Farsi banners all over your cities..and Farsi names for things that you make...what would an Egyptians say if he sees Farsi spoken first in every official ceremony...the IR is taking religion one step further into Changing a culture of a people...people that loose their culture are easy to defeat.
> 
> ISLAMIC UNITY IS NOT MUTUALLY EXCLUSIVE WITH NATIVE CULTURE OF A NATION..THEY CAN COEXSIT....Some in Iran that speak Arabic as second language do not think so..and trying to eliminate Iranian culture to achieve Islamic unity...


None of these things are happening. Religious Iranians use quranic texts because it is according to the official islamic religion.

What you saying is not true at all. Iranian culture is not making place for Islamic culture. They have been living side by side since centuries.

What you just said is a propaganda against Iran used by some people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Saudi internationale dige. Che entezari dari? Ina doshmanhayi ma hastan va dast be har kari mizanan, baraye man taajob barangiz nist.
> 
> Felan ke servisha etelaati ma khaab hastan. Be ja inke soraghe in haroomzadeha beran mardome badbakhtemoono dar daakhel sar koob mikonan.


سئوال اینجاست که چرا باید در رسانه انقدر فاجعه باشیم که مردم همیشه به تلویزیون دشمن پناه برن؟
آمریکا و انگلیس کم بوده حالا عربستان هم اضافه شده

جواب سئوال وجود اراذل و اوباش و انگل‌هایی مثل علم الهدی و اون جنتی هست
اگه تلویزیون ایران مثل تلویزیون زمان شاه بود اصلاً کسی ماهواره نگاه نمی‌کرد

هنوز مردم دارن آهنگ‌های ۵۰ سال پیش داریوش و ابی و گوگوش و اینها رو گوش می‌دن
ما در این ۴۳ سال برای فرهنگ و هنر چه کردیم؟
افتخارات سینما ما در خارج از کشور هم که به جز مجید مجیدی بقیه همه با وطن فروشی و سیاه‌نمایی کشور به دست اومده​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> None of these things are happening. Religious Iranians use quranic texts because it is according to the official islamic religion.
> 
> What you saying is not true at all. Iranian culture is not making place for Islamic culture. They have been living side by side since centuries.
> 
> What you just said is a propaganda against Iran used by some people.


Those Afghan I see in every photo of Iran are only mirage..and those Arabic Banners ..may be I forgot what Farsi looks like. !!.


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> Those Afghan I see in every photo of Iran are only mirage..and those Arabic Banners ..may be I forgot what Farsi looks like. !!.


Baradar, man bahat movafegham. Vali in mozoo nabayad hamintori rahat be baghiye begim. Aberoomoon mire.

Bahet movafegham dar asl. Vali joloye bigaaneh ghaavi neshoon bede khodet ro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

نگرانی هاتون صحیحه اما لطفا سر رو با پنبه ببرید نه تیربار 


به انگلیسی نوشتن برای دنیا توی فروم درد رو دوا نمیکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> *Open border policy of Raisi government:*​
> Afghan refugees turning "AZADI square" into cockfight arena...by the way what they wear is going to become Iran's next fashion dress for men. ..First they turn our language into Arabic and now we will soon dress like Afghans...all because no one is standing up for Iranian culture, language and way of life...and I am not against Islamic republic ... I am an Iranian patriot .... I am against *few traitors* that speak Arabic as a second language that are selling our culture in the name of "Islamic Unity" bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2022/04/11/0/5683289.mp4



It's not an open border policy, rather, the government is confronted with a new phenomenon and cannot be expected to elaborate a comprehensive response just overnight, especially considering how many priorities it has to address simultaneously. This is a major, extremely complex challenge, unlike what some might be suggesting.

Also, Islamic Unity is a necessity. The concept doesn't entail immigrationism, what it means is that we shall reject takfirism and anti-Sunni drivel in order to counter the enemy's plots to stir up sectarianist strife everywhere in the region and in Iran herself. Hence the Supreme Leader's fatwa against slandering the Prophet's (s) wife Aisha. Could it be that someone gave you a "wrong address" by portraying the Afghan refugee crisis as a consequence of the Islamic nature of the Iranian state, which honestly is baseless. As for Arabic language banners, I don't know which ones you're referring to, but if anything they'll be related to a religious occasion, nothing else. And this has been so for 43 years, and in various instances existed prior to the Revolution as well.

Now the question of Afghan mass immigration must be addressed, of course. But in rational terms, not through over-the-top, impulsive drivel, which is precisely being fomented right now as we speak on both sides of the fence by Iran's existential arch-enemies i.e. the zio-American empire and its regional vassals.

Rule of thumb: never fall for any "social media' hype nor for the atmosphere concocted by the BBC, Manoto, Saudi International, my friend. Never let the common "javv" generated by them impact your thinking. What these sources are now seeking to provoke in order to harm Iran and threaten her security and social stability is threefold:

* Local Iranians versus Afghan immigrant clashes on the societal level.
* Iran versus Afghanistan conflict on the inter-state level.
* Shia versus Sunni strife on the regional and global level.

On point one, globalists and imperialists are seeking to reproduce in Iran the same binary "pro" / "anti" immigrant antagonism which they successfully engineered within western society to be able to stir it into the direction they want.

Last but not least, the biggest threat to Iranian culture comes not from Afghans nor from Arabs but from the Anglo-Saxon world as well as from zio-globalists - English language words being more and more used by Iranians, secular and liberal, consumerist-individualist "culture" undermining the family structure and every type of tradition etc.

I'd recommend reading the following paper from Fars News which sums up some of the enemy's current machinations. Remember, this is not an argument for boundless immigration. But a warning not to let oneself get carried away by the propaganda and psy-ops of those powers that are seeking to ride the wave and instrumentalize this topic in order to incite violence and instability on all fronts. Let's not fall for their tricks.

Also, I would always recommend to maintain a healthy critical distance from the type of discourse which will plead for normalization of ties with the US, the west and Isra"el", while at the same time exhibiting exacerbated violence against neighbors, especially if it's one of only three Persian-speaking countries in the world we're speaking of. These individuals will play into the enemy's hand, often unknowingly so. No matter the issues and differences between Iran and Afghanistan, our efforts ought to be towards solving these peacefully as much as possible, and promoting Iranian identity and solidarity with Iran among the Afghan people, rather than craving for war against them.

_____

۲۱:۴۵ ۱۴۰۱-۱-۲۰​افغان هراسی؛ سناریوی جدید سرویس های جاسوسی و امنیتی خارجی​ 
* خبرهای جعلی متعددی در طی یک ماه گذشته با موضوع ایجاد اختلاف بین دو ملت ایران و افغانستان منتشر شده است که نشان از طراحی سناریویی پیچیده برای برهم زدن روابط این دو ملت دارد.*






به گزارش خبرگزاری فارس، از حدود یک ماه قبل شاهد آن هستیم که اخبار کذبی با موضوع مهاجرین افغانستانی و با هدف تحریک عواطف و احساسات طرفین ایرانی و افغانی در فضای مجازی منتشر می‌شود.

تحلیل رفتار رسانه‌های معاند در رابطه با این موضوع نشان می‌دهد حداقل دو سناریو در رابطه با این موضوع در دستور کار قرار دارد.

سناریو اول دامن زدن به اختلاف شیعه و سنی و جریحه دار کردن احساسات و عواطف طرفین است تا با تکرار وقایعی مشابه کشور دچار یک بحران مذهبی شود.

سناریوی دوم ایجاد شکاف میان دو کشور همسایه است. تا با ماهی گرفتن از این آب گل آلود «سیاست تفرقه بیانداز و حکومت کن» را بار دیگر در منطقه دنبال کند.

*دروغ‌سازی برای اختلاف افکنی بین ایرانیان و اتباع افغان*

به عنوان مثال در طی روزهای گذشته کلیپی با عنوان حمله افغان ها به ماموران انتظامی و مردم در رفسنجان به طور گسترده در فضای مجازی منتشر شد که در آن تعدادی افراد مجهول الهویه در حال پرتاب سنگ به سمت خودروهای پلیس هستند. بنا بر پیگیری خبرنگار فارس مسئول مرکز اطلاع رسانی پلیس کرمان ضمن تکذیب این موضوع اظهار داشت: محتوای این کلیپ از اساس کذب است و فیلم قدیمی بوده و متعلق به استان سیستان و بلوچستان است و افرادی که در فیلم در حال سنگ پراکنی هستند هیچ ارتباطی به اتباع افغان ندارند.

در مثالی دیگر کلیپی با عنوان تجاوز ۲۵ جوان افغانستانی به یک دختر جوان در جزیره قشم منتشر و به صورت گسترده بازنشر شد که معاون اجتماعی ناجای استان هرمزگان ضمن تکذیب محتوا از دستگیری تعداد ١٨ نفر از عاملان انتشار این گزارش کذب و شایعه در فضای مجازی خبر داد و گفت: متأسفانه این خبر با همین عناوین و ادبیات بدون کم و زیاد کردن حتی یک کلمه در سال‌های ٩٣ و ٩۵ نیز بصورت خلاف واقع و کذب به قصد تشویش افکار عمومی در استان یزد در شبکه‌های اجتماعی منتشر شده است.

در موردی دیگر نامه‌ای منتسب به معاون سیاسی امنیتی استاندار اصفهان منتشر شده بود که در آن اتباع افغان را عامل برخی از خطرات معرفی کرده است و خواستار برخورد با آن ها شده بود در حالی که محمدرضا جان‌نثاری معاون سیاسی امنیتی استاندار اصفهان ضمن تکذیب چنین نامه ای اظهار داشت: عزیزان افغانستانی مهمان جمهوری اسلامی هستند و هیچگونه مشکلی نداریم و انتشار اینگونه مطالب جعلی قطعا در راستای اغراض دشمن است.

در یک مورد دیگر ادعا شد که اهالی استان یزد به خودروهای حامل مهاجرین افغانستانی حمله ور شده و درگیری بین آن ها رخ داده است. علی اکبر عزیزی معاون سیاسی امنیتی و اجتماعی استانداری یزد در گفت‌و‌گو با فارس ضمن تکذیب این موضوع گفت: این موضوع به هیچ عنوان صحت ندارد و هیچ گونه گزارشی در این رابطه در استان یزد گزارش نشده است.

*مورد جالب تر اینکه در استان فارس پخش گسترده یک کلیپ در فضای مجازی تجاوز و قتل به یک دختر موجب تجمع مردم در مقابل دادگستری شیراز شد. پیگیری خبرنگار از پلیس نشان داد کلیپ پخش شده برای دو سال قبل است و هیچ ارتباطی با استان شیراز ندارد.*

دشمن به روشنی فهمیده است که نگاه وحدت گرایانه بین دو ملت مایه قدرت گرفتن محور مقاومت در منطقه است و سناریوهایی که در راستای اختلاف افکنی بین دو ملت طراحی و اجرا می‌شود در پی برهم زدن همین وحدت راهبردی است. توزیع گسترده این کلیپ‌های دروغین اتفاقی نیست و نشانگر تلاش اتاق فکر دشمن برای وحدت شکنی بین دو ملت و بر هم زدن امنیت منطقه است.

این در حالی است که نگاه مسئولان جمهوری اسلامی به اتباع افغان یک نگاه برادرانه بوده و تکریم برادران افغان همواره در ادبیات امام راحل (ره) و مقام معظم رهبری برجسته بوده است. دستور تاریخی مقام معظم رهبری مبنی بر امکان تحصیل تمام مهاجرین افغانی (حتی مهاجرین غیر مجاز) در مدارس ایران و بهره مندی آنان از خدمات درمانی و اجتماعی شاهدی بر این مدعاست.

انتهای پیام/ب/م​








خبرگزاری فارس - افغان هراسی؛ سناریوی جدید سرویس های جاسوسی و امنیتی خارجی


خبرهای جعلی متعددی در طی یک ماه گذشته با موضوع ایجاد اختلاف بین دو ملت ایران و افغانستان منتشر شده است که نشان از طراحی سناریویی پیچیده برای برهم زدن روابط این دو ملت دارد.



www.farsnews.ir


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> سئوال اینجاست که چرا باید در رسانه انقدر فاجعه باشیم که مردم همیشه به تلویزیون دشمن پناه برن؟
> آمریکا و انگلیس کم بوده حالا عربستان هم اضافه شده
> 
> جواب سئوال وجود اراذل و اوباش و انگل‌هایی مثل علم الهدی و اون جنتی هست
> اگه تلویزیون ایران مثل تلویزیون زمان شاه بود اصلاً کسی ماهواره نگاه نمی‌کرد
> 
> هنوز مردم دارن آهنگ‌های ۵۰ سال پیش داریوش و ابی و گوگوش و اینها رو گوش می‌دن
> ما در این ۴۳ سال برای فرهنگ و هنر چه کردیم؟
> افتخارات سینما ما در خارج از کشور هم که به جز مجید مجیدی بقیه همه با وطن فروشی و سیاه‌نمایی کشور به دست اومده​



نوستالژی باعث میشه من خودم گوگوش گوش بدم

و کلاه قرمزی

احساساتی نشو 

دلیلت غلطه

البته رسانه ضعیفیم

بخشی به علت هوا فضا و مهندسی ضعیفتر

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> نوستالژی باعث میشه من خودم گوگوش گوش بدم
> 
> و کلاه قرمزی
> 
> احساساتی نشو
> 
> دلیلت غلطه
> 
> البته رسانه ضعیفیم
> 
> بخشی به علت هوا فضا و مهندسی ضعیفتر


LOOL


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> نوستالژی باعث میشه من خودم گوگوش گوش بدم
> 
> و کلاه قرمزی
> 
> احساساتی نشو
> 
> دلیلت غلطه
> 
> البته رسانه ضعیفیم
> 
> بخشی به علت هوا فضا و مهندسی ضعیفتر


قبول ندارم حرفت رو اصلاً
یه مقایسه با آمریکا و انگلیس کن
ببین چقدر بازدید و محبوبیت آهنگ‌های جدید بیشتر هست

ما ۴۳ سال هست هیچ کاری برای موسیقی و هنر و فرهنگ نکردیم
از اول انقلاب تا الان تلویزیون ایران شبیه تلویزیون طالبان بوده
همین باعث رشد قارچ گونه این شبکه‌های دشمن شده
که متاسفانه آثار زیادی هم روی جامعه داشته​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> قبول ندارم حرفت رو اصلاً
> یه مقایسه با آمریکا و انگلیس کن
> ببین چقدر بازدید و محبوبیت آهنگ‌های جدید بیشتر هست
> 
> ما ۴۳ سال هست هیچ کاری برای موسیقی و هنر و فرهنگ نکردیم
> از اول انقلاب تا الان تلویزیون ایران شبیه تلویزیون طالبان بوده
> همین باعث رشد قارچ گونه این شبکه‌های دشمن شده
> که متاسفانه آثار زیادی هم روی جامعه داشته​



من ایران بودم محبوبیت جدید ها مثل آرون افشار و غیره بیشتر بود

قبلش هم ساسی و بنیامین از کل گوگوش و داریوش جلوتر بودند

چرا فک میکنی اکثریت گوگوش داریوش اند
اقلیت کاملند


رسانه ضعیفیم بله
ماهواره مخابراتی حسابی هم هنوز نداریم

صبر صبر 
----
بیت هم باز ریخت
آدم سودش در خریدشه تا فروش
خرید خوب بکن رشد میکنه
باز صبر صبر


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> من ایران بودم محبوبیت جدید ها مثل آرون افشار و غیره بیشتر بود
> 
> قبلش هم ساسی و بنیامین از کل گوگوش و داریوش جلوتر بودند
> 
> چرا فک میکنی اکثریت گوگوش داریوش اند
> اقلیت کاملند
> 
> 
> رسانه ضعیفیم بله
> ماهواره مخابراتی حسابی هم هنوز نداریم
> 
> صبر صبر
> ----
> بیت هم باز ریخت
> آدم سودش در خریدشه تا فروش
> خرید خوب بکن رشد میکنه
> باز صبر صبر


عزیز من ساسی مانکن رو تلویزیون پخش می‌کنه؟
چیزهایی رو بگو که تلویزیون پخش می‌کنه
ساسی مانکن خودش ضد ارزش‌ترین چیزی هست که جمهوری اسلامی ساخته

باز گوگوش و داریوش و ابی و امثال اینها آهنگ‌های ارزشمند و درست حسابی می‌خوندن
امثال تتلو و ساسی مانکن و اینها رو هیچ جای دنیا با این محبوبیت پیدا نمی‌تونی بکنی
که اون هم دلیلش سقوط جامعه هست

ماهواره مخابراتی برای چی؟
مگه صدا و سیما برای پخش سیگنال تو خود کشور ماهواره مخابراتی می‌خواد؟
مگه باندهای یو اچ اف و وی اچ اف دیگه این حرف‌ها رو داره؟
بعد فکر می‌کنی ماهواره مخابراتی داشته باشیم امثال علم الهدی و جنتی می‌ذارن چیز درست پخش کنیم؟

---------------------

بیت کوین به نظرم یه ۲ - ۳ هزار دلار دیگه جا داره بیاد پایین بعد احتمالاً یه چند هفته حسابی کم نوسان داشته باشه تا اینکه بکشه روی ۵۰ هزار دلار و دوباره بریزه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> عزیز من ساسی مانکن رو تلویزیون پخش می‌کنه؟
> چیزهایی رو بگو که تلویزیون پخش می‌کنه
> ساسی مانکن خودش ضد ارزش‌ترین چیزی هست که جمهوری اسلامی ساخته
> 
> باز گوگوش و داریوش و ابی و امثال اینها آهنگ‌های ارزشمند و درست حسابی می‌خوندن
> امثال تتلو و ساسی مانکن و اینها رو هیچ جای دنیا با این محبوبیت پیدا نمی‌تونی بکنی
> که اون هم دلیلش سقوط جامعه هست
> 
> ماهواره مخابراتی برای چی؟
> مگه صدا و سیما برای پخش سیگنال تو خود کشور ماهواره مخابراتی می‌خواد؟
> مگه باندهای یو اچ اف و وی اچ اف دیگه این حرف‌ها رو داره؟
> بعد فکر می‌کنی ماهواره مخابراتی داشته باشیم امثال علم الهدی و جنتی می‌ذارن چیز درست پخش کنیم؟
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> بیت کوین به نظرم یه ۲ - ۳ هزار دلار دیگه جا داره بیاد پایین بعد احتمالاً یه چند هفته حسابی کم نوسان داشته باشه تا اینکه بکشه روی ۵۰ هزار دلار و دوباره بریزه​




جوونهای امروزی سنتی بخوان همایون شجریان و آرون افشار اینها گوش میدن

آیا بنیامین ضد اخلاقی بود 

ساسی هم مدل رپ ه
رپ اخلاقیاتش متفاوته
من فک نمیکنم ضد اخلاقی باشه

بحث حجاب و گیر الکی امثال علم الهدی رو قبول دارم


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Now Iranians are experts on Pakistani domestic politics also.

On a wider note: even though US has been involved in our domestic political show, peaceful power transfer will make Pakistani democracy stable with time.

And considering street power of IK,PDM is going to get tough time from IK.

And the idiots who are worried about nuclear weapons of Pakistan,one message for them

Pakistani Nuclear Weapons are not to engage US but for India and the ones who will support India during Indo pak war.

And Indians are not fool enough to wage a full scale war against a Nuclear powered Pakistan.

Small border/aerial skirmishes will happen and we are ready for them.


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Now Iranians are experts on Pakistani domestic politics also.
> 
> On a wider note: even though US has been involved in our domestic political show, peaceful power transfer will make Pakistani democracy stable with time.
> 
> And considering street power of IK,PDM is going to get tough time from IK.
> 
> And the idiots who are worried about nuclear weapons of Pakistan,one message for them
> 
> Pakistani Nuclear Weapons are not to engage US but for India and the ones who will support India during Indo pak war.
> 
> And Indians are not fool enough to wage a full scale war against a Nuclear powered Pakistan.
> 
> Small border/aerial skirmishes will happen and we are ready for them.


Professor

1. Who is naturally and strategically closer to US? India or Pakistan?

2. Do your top generals and politicians have assets and children in western countries? How far can they resist the pressure from US when questioned about nuclear and missile arsenal?

3. How far can China rely on you?

Demographic changes in Kashmir continues as we talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Shawnee said:


> Professor
> 
> 1. Who is naturally and strategically closer to US? India or Pakistan?
> 
> 2. Do your top generals and politicians have assets and children in western countries? How far can they resist the pressure from US when questioned about nuclear and missile arsenal?
> 
> 3. How far can China rely on you?
> 
> Demographic changes in Kashmir continues as we talk.


First of all tell me why all these things are a concern of an Iranian?

US pressure can be taken as it was taken when we tested our nuclear weapons during Nawaz Sharif (his brother Shahbaz shareef became PM of Pakistan today)
US has sanctioned our institutions who work on nuclear weapons and missiles but that lead to development of indiginous engines of our cruise Missiles.

So no compromise on nuclear weapons.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> جوونهای امروزی سنتی بخوان همایون شجریان و آرون افشار اینها گوش میدن
> 
> آیا بنیامین ضد اخلاقی بود
> 
> ساسی هم مدل رپ ه
> رپ اخلاقیاتش متفاوته
> من فک نمیکنم ضد اخلاقی باشه
> 
> بحث حجاب و گیر الکی امثال علم الهدی رو قبول دارم


سنتی چیه؟ مگه گوگوش و ابی و داریوش و هزاران نفر دیگه که می‌شه اسم برد سنتی هستند؟

بنامین هم همچین مالی نبود. می‌خوای با امثال داریوش و اینها مقایسه‌اش کنی؟ الان کسی اصلاً بنیامین گوش می‌ده؟ هنوز دارن ابی و داریوش و هایده گوش می‌دن

ساسی رسماً گسترش فحشا و انگلی و لودگی هست​


----------



## aryobarzan

@SalarHaqq Jan...I like IR...do not get me wrong..I have praised Raisi government for many of things he has planned and done so far ...the Immigration...he has dropped the ball..as we speak refugees are pouring in...the Vahidi minister in charge better get his act together and tell the nation what he is doing about it.....I do not listen to any Iran opposition propaganda...my take is only based on Iran's official news reports...and I am well aware how enemies will use or mis use all this issues...not green..my dear..

If people do not see action from government they take matters on their own hand and that will not be fair on a poor refugee...you know how ranchers in the US treat Mexican illegals...


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> First of all tell me why all these things are a concern of an Iranian?
> 
> US pressure can be taken as it was taken when we tested our nuclear weapons during Nawaz Sharif (his brother Shahbaz shareef became PM of Pakistan today)
> US has sanctioned our institutions who work on nuclear weapons and missiles but that lead to development of indiginous engines of our cruise Missiles.
> 
> So no compromise on nuclear weapons.



Because if they can bribe politicians to remove IK, they can bribe them to ignite our border too for no reason.




QWECXZ said:


> سنتی چیه؟ مگه گوگوش و ابی و داریوش و هزاران نفر دیگه که می‌شه اسم برد سنتی هستند؟
> 
> بنامین هم همچین مالی نبود. می‌خوای با امثال داریوش و اینها مقایسه‌اش کنی؟ الان کسی اصلاً بنیامین گوش می‌ده؟ هنوز دارن ابی و داریوش و هایده گوش می‌دن
> 
> ساسی رسماً گسترش فحشا و انگلی و لودگی هست​



بنیامین زمانی با فاصله اولین بود

هشتادی ها خیلی کم گوگوش گوش میدن
اغلب جدیدا

ساسی هم یک مدل ه
مدل رپ لوده و عصیانگر
رپ ه دیگه
زیارت عاشورا که نیست
ولی مشکلی هم نداره

حالا متون اشعار ابی خیلی اخلاقیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> @SalarHaqq Jan...I like IR...do not get me wrong..I have praised Raisi government for many of things he has planned and done so far ...the Immigration...he has dropped the ball..as we speak refugees are pouring in...the Vahidi minister in charge better get his act together and tell the nation what he is doing about it.....I do not listen to any Iran opposition propaganda...my take is only based on Iran's official news reports...and I am well aware how enemies will use or mis use all this issues...not green..my dear..



Dear friend, what reliable figures are there to suggest the situation in this regard has been exceptional during the past couple of days where all of a sudden, the topic is making headlines and everyone feels they need to offer their two cents? For as long as I remember, Afghans have been emigrating to Iran and there have been other periods of high intensity movements. Periodically, illegal Afghan migrants were reconducted in numbers to Afghanistan as well.

The problem was just as palpable and present three, four or ten months ago. Why weren't people getting as excited over it back then as they are now? Because "someone" is choosing the "topic of the day", setting the agenda, creating momentum through isolated, symbolic occurrences presented to people in an out-of-context manner, and that "'someone" is also fabricating the two opposite narratives it wants Iranians to confront each other upon - as well as Iranians confronting Afghans, Sunnis confronting Shias and so on.

And as said, there is no quick nor simple fix to the issue although yes, immigration even from Afghanistan, which is an Iranian country, must be regulated and kept within a precisely defined numerical limit, for a series of reasons. However, this panicked reaction of many to a phenomenon that is in essence a slow process, is not rational and here we can clearly see the hands of zio-American social engineers attempting to manufacture and exploit a socially destabilizing trend. We, not the enemy, not Manoto, not Saudi International, not the CIA nor Mossad must have control over the agenda, choose on what day of the week what topic is to be discussed, and what the main sets of contradictory arguments have to be. This is crucial, and this is what I'm trying to explain.



aryobarzan said:


> If people do not see action from government they take matters on their own hand and that will not be fair on a poor refugee...you know how ranchers in the US treat Mexican illegals...



Not a great idea honestly, especially if this is what the enemy wants and has prepared accordingly, so as to trigger sustained strife within Iranian society. These sorts of actions will not be of any use in stemming immigration and societal challenges stemming from it. As far the latter are concerned, they risk only getting worse if people act outside of the framework of the law. The government will take action but for any policy to bear fruit, it will take months and years; nothing much can be done in just a matter of days or weeks to reverse migration flows. And if the government appears not to be doing enough, then the same legal avenues used in other matters will need to be invested in order to motivate officials.

There are other creeping existential threats to Iran such as slow demographic growth and various others, yet I don't see nearly as much mobilization when it comes to these - maybe because the enemy, which controls the foreign-based media watched and read by a considerable proportion of Iranians, doesn't want these to be addressed, as opposed to the question of Afghan immigrants - which it wants discussed, but not in an orderly, civil manner but in a hostile and destabilizing fashion.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513188789983842304
> Seems Iran once again is warning once again against any possible redrawing of Armenian borders that would link Azerbaijan back to its breakaway province.
> 
> My thinking is if nuclear deal talks fail, US/Israel/NATO will give the green light for Azerbaijan to invade Armenia which will force Iran to invade to defend....thus giving Turkey and Azerbaijan pre-text for a fight over “South Azerbaijan” and try to cause a “fracture” in Iranian society which has a Turkmen population of its own.


Did you notice that Nakhchavan was not highlighted at all in the map. Curious if that was an oversight or not.



Blue In Green said:


> What do you think the chances are that some sort of conflict arises between Iran and Azerbaijan/Turkey in the near future?
> 
> I can't help shake this feeling something dire is coming sooner rather than late.... Anyways, if Azerbaijan wants to step up then I say good. Iran will push em' down a peg or two.


Russia being pre-occupied in Ukraine means such a circumstance is more likely than ever.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> First of all tell me why all these things are a concern of an Iranian?


We are neighbours )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Did you notice that Nakhchavan was not highlighted at all in the map. Curious if that was an oversight or not.
> 
> 
> Russia being pre-occupied in Ukraine means such a circumstance is more likely than ever.
> 
> 
> We are neighbours )



That's what I've been worrying about. RuAF can't effectively manage their peace-keeper status in the region if Azerbaijan/Turkey decide to make a push through Armenian territory in order to link up with the Nakhchavan enclave. Russian Federation is knee-deep in Ukraine with more reinforcements coming in as the battle naturally heats up. 

Like before, this presents an even greater risk to Iranian sovereignty/border security and would need to be confronted head-on. Quite frankly, if IRGC/Artesh doesn't have a plan to swiftly obliterate a measured amount of Azeri-assets in order to get them to re-think their ambitions. I fear this may blow-up in Iran's face. Maybe a demonstration, or the highest-levels of diplomatic talks.... but idk, I don't think Azerbaijan will be deterred by words alone. 

We know both Turkey and Azerbaijan (no matter how "friendly" with Iran they may be) want to expand "Turkic" land via supposed reclamation of they think is theirs. They've long sought our own beloved Iranian lands for decades, so the threat is clearly there. 

I don't wish for war, nor do I hate Turkey/Azerbaijan but I'm uneasy about what they plan on doing in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> That's what I've been worrying about. RuAF can't effectively manage their peace-keeper status in the region if Azerbaijan/Turkey decide to make a push through Armenian territory in order to link up with the Nakhchavan enclave. Russian Federation is knee-deep in Ukraine with more reinforcements coming in as the battle naturally heats up.
> 
> Like before, this presents an even greater risk to Iranian sovereignty/border security and would need to be confronted head-on. Quite frankly, if IRGC/Artesh doesn't have a plan to swiftly obliterate a measured amount of Azeri-assets in order to get them to re-think their ambitions. I fear this may blow-up in Iran's face. Maybe a demonstration, or the highest-levels of diplomatic talks.... but idk, I don't think Azerbaijan will be deterred by words alone.
> 
> We know both Turkey and Azerbaijan (no matter how "friendly" with Iran they may be) want to expand "Turkic" land via supposed reclamation of they think is theirs. They've long sought our own beloved Iranian lands for decades, so the threat is clearly there.
> 
> I don't wish for war, nor do I hate Turkey/Azerbaijan but I'm uneasy about what they plan on doing in general.


We can not take out Baku assets directly. We have to do it through Armenia so there is some sort of plausible deniability. In any way, if Armenia does not seek our help it is up to them if they want to get crushed by Azarbaijan+Turkey.

There is also no rush from Armenian side to train their forces or acquire new weapons. Their leader is a Zionist puppet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2022/04/11/0/3449148.mp4
> 
> 
> یه مشت حروم‌زاده وطن فروش مثل شغال منتظر نشستن تا فرصت پیدا کنند
> بعد مردم می‌شینن چنین آشغال‌هایی رو تماشا می‌کنند
> 
> البته همش تقصیر آخوندهای جاکش هست که صدا و سیما رو در حدی پایین آوردن که هیچ کس نگاهش نمی‌کنه
> اگه صدا و سیما درست بود و مخاطب رو جذب می‌کرد این کفتارها فرصت پیدا نمی‌کردند بشینند اینطوری همه چیز رو زیر سئوال ببرن
> لعنت به هر چی خر مذهبی هست
> وقتی هر کانالی می‌زنی یه آخوند نشسته داره کس شعر می‌گه مردم می‌رن این شبکه‌ها رو نگاه می‌کنند​


می خواستم اینو اینجا بفرستم که فرستادی، ممنون. این شبکه اینترنشنال باید به عنوان‌ بازوی رسانه ای یه سازمان تروریستی (استخبارات عنترستان) طبقه بندی بشه هر شخصی که با این رادیو ریاض مرتبط هست و هر کسی هم که تو برنامه های اینا شرکت میکنه باید به عنوان تروریست طبقه بندی بشه و خودش و تمام خانواده درجه یکش از پدر مادر خواهر برادر زن بچه تا نوه هاش باید جمیعا به کوره آدم سوزی فرستاده بشن همین سیاست‌ها باید در مورد مخاطبین ثابت این شبکه و هر کسی که اخبار این شبکه رو به هر نحوی هم پخش کنه باید اجرا بشه.
این مادرجنده ها قشنگ شمشیر رو از رو بستن کسی هم نیست که نفهمه سیاست اینا چیه قشنگ خودشون دارن میگن اگه از این به بعد کسی با اینا ارتباط داشته باشه علاجش فقط کوره آدم سوزی هست


----------



## Xerxes22

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Now Iranians are experts on Pakistani domestic politics also.
> 
> On a wider note: even though US has been involved in our domestic political show, peaceful power transfer will make Pakistani democracy stable with time.
> 
> And considering street power of IK,PDM is going to get tough time from IK.
> 
> And the idiots who are worried about nuclear weapons of Pakistan,one message for them
> 
> Pakistani Nuclear Weapons are not to engage US but for India and the ones who will support India during Indo pak war.
> 
> And Indians are not fool enough to wage a full scale war against a Nuclear powered Pakistan.
> 
> Small border/aerial skirmishes will happen and we are ready for them.


Joke republic lmao


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> That's what I've been worrying about. RuAF can't effectively manage their peace-keeper status in the region if Azerbaijan/Turkey decide to make a push through Armenian territory in order to link up with the Nakhchavan enclave. Russian Federation is knee-deep in Ukraine with more reinforcements coming in as the battle naturally heats up.
> 
> Like before, this presents an even greater risk to Iranian sovereignty/border security and would need to be confronted head-on. Quite frankly, if IRGC/Artesh doesn't have a plan to swiftly obliterate a measured amount of Azeri-assets in order to get them to re-think their ambitions. I fear this may blow-up in Iran's face. Maybe a demonstration, or the highest-levels of diplomatic talks.... but idk, I don't think Azerbaijan will be deterred by words alone.
> 
> We know both Turkey and Azerbaijan (no matter how "friendly" with Iran they may be) want to expand "Turkic" land via supposed reclamation of they think is theirs. They've long sought our own beloved Iranian lands for decades, so the threat is clearly there.
> 
> I don't wish for war, nor do I hate Turkey/Azerbaijan but I'm uneasy about what they plan on doing in general.


All Iran has to do is supply Armenia with weapons. That is all. No need for Iran to get involved in this situation directly.

Is the IR willing to do that? I don't know, obviously they have not done so today but they may change their minds later.

All that is required for Armenia are layered defences.
AAA systems (Sarrir)
3rd Khordad and 9th Dey configuration
S-band radars

Offensive force multipliers
Combat UAVs, small recon UAVs, loitering UAS
HAARM missiles
Short Surface-to-Surface missiles, cheaper stuff like Fajr-5, and Fath for precise targeting positions and assets.
Short range CMs for airports.
Lots of remote operated ATGMs,

I can't express how important precision guided Fajr-5s, including laser based targeting is for Armenia. 

Do this and you have atleast 20 years of peace.
This of course is not a cheap aid package, but the cost of doing nothing is far higher than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> All Iran has to do is supply Armenia with weapons. That is all. No need for Iran to get involved in this situation directly.
> 
> Is the IR willing to do that? I don't know, obviously they have not done so today but they may change their minds later.
> 
> All that is required for Armenia are layered defences.
> AAA systems (Sarrir)
> 3rd Khordad and 9th Dey configuration
> S-band radars
> 
> Offensive force multipliers
> Combat UAVs, small recon UAVs, loitering UAS
> HAARM missiles
> Short Surface-to-Surface missiles, cheaper stuff like Fajr-5, and Fath for precise targeting positions and assets.
> Short range CMs for airports.
> Lots of remote operated ATGMs,
> 
> I can't express how important precision guided Fajr-5s, including laser based targeting is for Armenia.
> 
> Do this and you have atleast 20 years of peace.
> This of course is not a cheap aid package, but the cost of doing nothing is far higher than this.


if you want supply Armenia with any thing its the time , when the war start it would be late

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Shawnee said:


> Because if they can bribe politicians to remove IK, they can bribe them to ignite our border too for no reason.


Have you any proof that they took bribe from US?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

If the Armenians are attacked, they will want to garner as much international support as possible. They will likely do this by playing the victim card. Nagorno-Karabakh was disputed territory. Armenia itself is internationally recognized. Armenia is also a member of the CTSO (Collective Security Treaty Organization). Russian peacekeepers/troops are there as well. 

If Iran launches missiles to deter aggressive actions, I'm pretty sure they won't give a damn about plausible deniability. Just like the recent missile strikes in Iraq, there was no denial. Iran simply stated the reasons why and that's it.



Dariush the Great said:


> We can not take out Baku assets directly. We have to do it through Armenia so there is some sort of plausible deniability. In any way, if Armenia does not seek our help it is up to them if they want to get crushed by Azarbaijan+Turkey.
> 
> There is also no rush from Armenian side to train their forces or acquire new weapons. Their leader is a Zionist puppet.



I don't think Nakhchivan was an oversight. Maybe a warning ? Most people don't realize the kind of advantage Iran has in Nakhchivan. The entire Nakhchivan enclave stretches along Iran's border. Turkey only has access via a narrow mountain pass. Aside from that they would have to go directly through Iranian territory. 









Stryker1982 said:


> Did you notice that Nakhchavan was not highlighted at all in the map. Curious if that was an oversight or not.
> 
> 
> Russia being pre-occupied in Ukraine means such a circumstance is more likely than ever.
> 
> 
> We are neighbours )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Xerxes22 said:


> republic lmao


Opinion of a bangali folk (who suffers from so much inferiority complex that he can't use his own flag but a flag of a country thousands of miles away from him as a DP) does not matter.


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> There is nothing wrong about speaking Arabic as a second language.. but when you fill the whole country with Arabic banners and name everything in Arabic I have a big problem...Iwill have a big problem if it were in Greek or Italien also...what would a Tunisian feel if you have Farsi banners all over your cities..and Farsi names for things that you make...what would an Egyptians say if he sees Farsi spoken first in every official ceremony...the IR is taking religion one step further into Changing a culture of a people...people that loose their culture are easy to defeat.
> 
> ISLAMIC UNITY IS NOT MUTUALLY EXCLUSIVE WITH NATIVE CULTURE OF A NATION..THEY CAN COEXSIT....Some in Iran that speak Arabic as second language do not think so..and trying to eliminate Iranian culture to achieve Islamic unity...


Tbh, I'd prefer Turkish, Indonesian, Persians, Pakistani, ... Even Chinese or Russian banners upon French and English ones .....

To have some kind of patriotism is fine, but being harsh to Arabic, being the language of Quran is astonishing.

You just giving reason to some brainwashed Arab takfiris .....

الله يهديك ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

What can I say ? How about they stop flooding the border with illegal immigrants, drugs, contraband ? There is a legal path for immigration but you can't just swarm the border with drugs, women, children. Iran is under sanctions and is already hosting millions of Afghans.

Honestly I feel like the only way to deal with this is to be extremely harsh towards illegal migrants. Yes some of them are vulnerable people but some are also extremely arrogant. You send them back without any penalty or punishment and they simply keep coming back again and again until they get through. They get kicked out, they simply repeat the entire process.

Enough is enough. First of all drug traffickers, human traffickers, execute them without remorse. Repeat offenders must be put into labor camps with any assets they have confiscated. No communications with the outside world.

They should be told what they are charged with but the detention should be arbitrary. So they don't know if it's 3 months, 6 months, 5 years. The system has to discourage this type of behavior. It's sad but it seems like this is the only way to deal with these people.

Pakistan has build fences all along their border and they deported every illegal migrant they could get their hands on. They confiscated their businesses and their assets. Iran should use migrant penal labor to build trenches, fences, barriers, border posts. Use drone technology and surveillance technology as well. If this isn't a wake up call then I don't know what is.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513550967672819719


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Did you notice that Nakhchavan was not highlighted at all in the map. Curious if that was an oversight or not.



It was intentional... Turkey and Azerbaijan are trying to connect Nakhichevan to Azerbaijan this would cut Iran and Armenia from important trade routes (Iran with the north like Russia and from loss of transit tariffs for both).

Also there is this Pan-Turkic crescent dream these crescent flag countries have to unite under a pseudo new Ottomanic Islamic “Empire”.

Thus Iran needs to be very vigilant

_“The Western objective must be to leave Russia profoundly weakened and militarily crippled ... internally divided until the point that an aging autocrat falls from power,” Eliot A. Cohen of Johns Hopkins University, a former official in the George W. Bush administration, wrote recently._









The U.S. has a big stake in how the Ukraine war ends; it's likely to be paying a lot of the cost


The U.S. almost certainly will have to play a big role in providing security guarantees and aid to a postwar Ukraine.




www.yahoo.com







Was this not mine (and some others) viewpoints for years? Putin looked the other way as the monsters tentacles surrounded him and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Have you any proof that they took bribe from US?





QWECXZ said:


> عزیز من ساسی مانکن رو تلویزیون پخش می‌کنه؟
> چیزهایی رو بگو که تلویزیون پخش می‌کنه
> ساسی مانکن خودش ضد ارزش‌ترین چیزی هست که جمهوری اسلامی ساخته
> 
> باز گوگوش و داریوش و ابی و امثال اینها آهنگ‌های ارزشمند و درست حسابی می‌خوندن
> امثال تتلو و ساسی مانکن و اینها رو هیچ جای دنیا با این محبوبیت پیدا نمی‌تونی بکنی
> که اون هم دلیلش سقوط جامعه هست
> 
> ماهواره مخابراتی برای چی؟
> مگه صدا و سیما برای پخش سیگنال تو خود کشور ماهواره مخابراتی می‌خواد؟
> مگه باندهای یو اچ اف و وی اچ اف دیگه این حرف‌ها رو داره؟
> بعد فکر می‌کنی ماهواره مخابراتی داشته باشیم امثال علم الهدی و جنتی می‌ذارن چیز درست پخش کنیم؟
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> بیت کوین به نظرم یه ۲ - ۳ هزار دلار دیگه جا داره بیاد پایین بعد احتمالاً یه چند هفته حسابی کم نوسان داشته باشه تا اینکه بکشه روی ۵۰ هزار دلار و دوباره بریزه​



قبول داری مهران مدیری ده تا ارحام صدر یا صمد میرزه؟

قبول داری عابد زاده ده تا مرحوم حجازی میرزید؟

قبول داری علی دایی ده برابر قیلیچ خانی یا چنگیز و امثالش افتخار داره و خودش رو به عربها هم نفروخته مثل چنگیز؟

قبول داری​


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> All Iran has to do is supply Armenia with weapons. That is all. No need for Iran to get involved in this situation directly.
> 
> Is the IR willing to do that? I don't know, obviously they have not done so today but they may change their minds later.
> 
> All that is required for Armenia are layered defences.
> AAA systems (Sarrir)
> 3rd Khordad and 9th Dey configuration
> S-band radars
> 
> Offensive force multipliers
> Combat UAVs, small recon UAVs, loitering UAS
> HAARM missiles
> Short Surface-to-Surface missiles, cheaper stuff like Fajr-5, and Fath for precise targeting positions and assets.
> Short range CMs for airports.
> Lots of remote operated ATGMs,
> 
> I can't express how important precision guided Fajr-5s, including laser based targeting is for Armenia.
> 
> Do this and you have atleast 20 years of peace.
> This of course is not a cheap aid package, but the cost of doing nothing is far higher than this.



The time it would take to train these forces is months to years.

Also we don’t even know much about Iran’s air defense and radar production rates. We have the video of mass production of 3rd Khordad, but we have seen such mass production videos of Karrar and Saeghe and reality says the production rate is slower.

So we don’t know if Iran even has (excess supply of the other things you mentioned) to give while it is arming Hezbollah and Houthi’s.

Also Iran has a large Azeri population and even political factions who have Azeri roots, it has to balance this with any major aid package to Armenia.

If hostilities emerge and Azerbaijan does not backdown then Iran can do a large BM strike on major Azeri assets across the country and force a complete closure of Azeri airspace.

Furthermore, the deployment of S-300 and Bavar in the North can blanket the entire airspace of both countries. But Azeri has no real airforce.

The best thing Iran can supply (and likely already has) is a lot of anti tank missiles and maybe some suicide UAVs. These don’t require too much major training.

The wildcard here is Turkey, who while going against Iranian interest in many fields...also aids Iran economically via sanctions busting schemes.

Like I said key is balance and not to jump the gun. This is completely different than Russia sitting idly for 20 years as Ukraine become a western CIA puppet. Iran’s situation is not nearly as dire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513619448523067396


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> but we have seen such mass production videos of Karrar and Saeghe and reality says the production rate is slower.


It just indicates production for these items are not a priority.


TheImmortal said:


> So we don’t know if Iran even has (excess supply of the other things you mentioned) to give while it is arming Hezbollah and Houthi’s.


You are nitpicking unnecessarily. I was providing a list of useful products where Armenia has a serious lack there of, I was not meaning to give a detailed ledger, the quantities of each pieces, and the logistics/training behind it. Of course, operating these AD systems in particular would take a lot of time.


TheImmortal said:


> Like I said key is balance and not to jump the gun.


Certainly, jumping the gun is what got Russia in their mess. No need to repeat their mistakes. Hence why I figured a substantial aid package to Armenia would be less costly than inaction, even if it means donating equipment. Let them fight for their desires. In the short term of course what you stated like ATGMs and UAS/UAVs, laser guided artillery are quick short-term useful remedies.

One would certainly expect NATO to funnel weapons through Georgia into Baku if Iran got involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513596067442569227

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513549877933977602

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513462198462746629

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

QWECXZ said:


> عزیز من ساسی مانکن رو تلویزیون پخش می‌کنه؟
> چیزهایی رو بگو که تلویزیون پخش می‌کنه
> ساسی مانکن خودش ضد ارزش‌ترین چیزی هست که جمهوری اسلامی ساخته
> 
> باز گوگوش و داریوش و ابی و امثال اینها آهنگ‌های ارزشمند و درست حسابی می‌خوندن
> امثال تتلو و ساسی مانکن و اینها رو هیچ جای دنیا با این محبوبیت پیدا نمی‌تونی بکنی
> که اون هم دلیلش سقوط جامعه هست
> 
> ماهواره مخابراتی برای چی؟
> مگه صدا و سیما برای پخش سیگنال تو خود کشور ماهواره مخابراتی می‌خواد؟
> مگه باندهای یو اچ اف و وی اچ اف دیگه این حرف‌ها رو داره؟
> بعد فکر می‌کنی ماهواره مخابراتی داشته باشیم امثال علم الهدی و جنتی می‌ذارن چیز درست پخش کنیم؟
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> بیت کوین به نظرم یه ۲ - ۳ هزار دلار دیگه جا داره بیاد پایین بعد احتمالاً یه چند هفته حسابی کم نوسان داشته باشه تا اینکه بکشه روی ۵۰ هزار دلار و دوباره بریزه​


It's easy to get viewers if you have no regards for morality or care for the stability/ good of the society. An extreme example is ****. IRIB could get more viewers than all its rivals if it showed ****, but what would that do to society? Our enemies have no qualms in using destructive temptations, slimy tactics, and outright lies in gaining viewers.
Everywhere in the world Liberal/leftist media has more viewers than conservative/moralist media for this very reason. Just look at the US, the only "conservative" channel with decent viewership is FOX news.
While IRIB could get more viewers by using cognitive sciences, effective media tactics (most of which toe the line when it comes to morality), more attractive entertainment, but at the end of the day, on an equal playing field they will always lose to western media.
I hate to say it but effective censorship is the only solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Economic situation in Turkey worsens. Inflation now above 60%. Up to 2/3rd of all financial transactions in cash are made in USD/EUR.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

An Iranian-made Bavar 373 missile system, similar to the Russian S-300, has also been donated to Moscow by the authorities in Tehran, who also returned an S-300, according to a source who helped organise the transport.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2022/apr/12/russia-using-weapons-smuggled-by-iran-from-iraq-against-ukraine





Interesting if the propaganda turns out to be true. Would be Surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> An Iranian-made Bavar 373 missile system, similar to the Russian S-300, has also been donated to Moscow by the authorities in Tehran, who also returned an S-300, according to a source who helped organise the transport.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2022/apr/12/russia-using-weapons-smuggled-by-iran-from-iraq-against-ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting if the propaganda turns out to be true. Would be Surprised.


Russia have enough air defense , if Iran wanted to donate anything , donated UCAVs, Suicide Drones , Sadid Bombs, loitering Bomb , Balaban Bomb, Akhgar and Almas Missiles ,... or air defense missile designed to close airspace to drones such as project 358 missile

those are what Russia need and failed to invest in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

@aryobarzan and others affected by the recent debate on Afghan refugees: please listen to the video below (it's only 15 minutes long, watching the first 10 minutes is enough). Its maker can hardly be suspected of lacking nationalist sentiment or of not having Iran's interests in mind.

The terrorist stabbing attack at the Mashhad Holy Shrine as well as subsequent media frenzy and hysterics the attack generated among certain segments of the public are a carefully devised and highly dangerous plot by Iran's enemies (US, zionist regime and their Saudi clients) to foment permanent insecurity by way of engineering communal conflict and pitting against one another Iranians and Afghan immigrants, the states of Iran and Afghanistan, Shia and Sunni Muslims.

Again, this doesn't imply that the issue of immigration shouldn't be addressed nor regulated. However, the topic needs to be discussed and adequate policies devised in a dispassionate and levelheaded manner. Also, there's no justification for impulsive acts of violence on the societal level between Iranians and their fellow Persian-speaking Afghans. Any involuntary indentation to the state's monopoly of violence can potentially lead to outright collapse of central state authority down the road, so such behavior will be harshly dealt with by authorities.

Don't forget that the enemy is furthermore deeply frustrated at its utter failure to use Afghanistan as a launch pad for destabilization of Iran after the withdrawal of NATO occupation troops and the Taleban power grab, including because the latter have taken rather efficient action to keep "I"SIS-K in check.

So let's not fall into this trap, which becomes quite blatant once examined with a cool head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> Russia have enough air defense , if Iran wanted to donate anything , donated UCAVs, Suicide Drones , Sadid Bombs, loitering Bomb , Balaban Bomb, Akhgar and Almas Missiles ,... or air defense missile designed to close airspace to drones such as project 358 missile
> 
> those are what Russia need and failed to invest in



I doubt the news too. If correct interesting.


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Several people shot and ‘bombs discovered’ at New York subway station*
Isabel Keane
Tuesday 12 Apr 2022 2:38 pm






Police are looking for a man wearing a gas mask and an orange construction vest, who they believe opened fire in the station (Picture: Armen Armenian)

At least five people were shot during morning rush hour Tuesday at a subway station in Brooklyn, New York, where ‘several undetonated devices’ were found, according to city officials.

A man wearing a gas mask and orange construction vest, similar to what a Metropolitan Transportation Authority worker might wear, was seen throwing a device into the subway station before opening fire, according to law enforcement officials.

Four of the victims were found at the 36th Street subway station while a fifth was found at the 25th Street station in Greenwood Heights. At least 13 people were injured in total, several by gunfire, according to fire officials. Officials found multiple people shot in the station while responding to reports of smoke at the 36th Street station in Sunset Park, a New York City Fire Department spokesperson said. The bloody incident broke out just before 8.30am.

The bloody incident broke out just before 8.30am. Officials had initially responded to the station over reports of smoke when they discovered numerous people had been shot.





Police respond to the shooting early Tuesday morning in Brooklyn (Picture: Reuters)





At least five people were injured during a shooting Tuesday morning in Brooklyn, New York

Graphic photos of the incident being shared across social media show blood-stained subway platform floors and injured people being carried away from the station on stretchers. Videos shared reveal the moment panicked passengers flee a smoke-filled subway car.

The NYPD’s bomb squad is on the scene investigating. Officials are searching for as many as four packages they’ve deemed suspicious.
The suspect was described as a Black male, 5-foot-5 and 175 to 180 pounds.

No arrests have been made.

Around 10am police said there were no active explosive devices in the area of the shooting.



> In regard to the multiple people shot at the 36th Street subway station in Brooklyn, there are NO active explosive devices at this time. Any witnesses are asked to call @NYPDTips at #800577TIPS. Please stay clear of the area. More provided information when available. pic.twitter.com/8UoiCAXemB
> — NYPD NEWS (@NYPDnews) April 12, 2022



N and R line power is off as police search for the suspect. Trains running on the D, N and R lines would be delayed because of an unspecified investigation, MTA officials said.

New York Governor Kathy Hochul said in a tweet that she’s been briefed on the ‘developing situation’ in Brooklyn, and that her office will work with the MTA and NYPD as the investigation continues.

Schools in the area are also sheltering in place as police search for the gunman.

President Joe Biden has also been briefed on the shooting, and White House senior staff are in contact with New York City Mayor Eric Adams to provide assistance as needed, White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said in a tweet.









Ten people shot and 'gunman who opened gas canister on Brooklyn subway' sought


The suspected gunman is still at large




metro.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513777205960220672
These baboons did it once....threat should be taken seriously. Send a team in to liquidate this monkey, then hang him in the streets of Afghanistan so Taliban knows what happens when you make threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513777205960220672
> These baboons did it once....threat should be taken seriously. Send a team in to liquidate this monkey, then hang him in the streets of Afghanistan so Taliban knows what happens when you make threats.


Needs a drone strike


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513777205960220672
> These baboons did it once....threat should be taken seriously. Send a team in to liquidate this monkey, then hang him in the streets of Afghanistan so Taliban knows what happens when you make threats.



These two morons got excited after a small number of short-sighted, emotive Iranians fell into the zio-American-Saudi trap and reacted the wrong way. Following the terrorist stabbing at the Mashhad holy shrine by a young Afghan national brainwashed with rabid anti-Shia ideology and handled by hostile intelligence services, an unrepresentative handful of people proceeded to strip naked an Afghan immigrant and force him to slander one of the figures revered by Sunni Muslims, grabbing it all on video and uploading it to the internet. State and governmental authorities of the Islamic Republic condemn these type of actions.

Clearly we're witnessing the unfolding of a plot hatched by the US, Saudi, zionist and possibly EU regimes which aims to involve Iran into conflict at several levels: domestic, regional and global. This is why it's so important to keep promoting Islamic unity and to reject any and all sectarianism, to encourage closeness and solidarity between the people of Iran and Afghanistan as well as to work towards keeping intact the stable relationship between Islamic Iran and the post-occupation government in Kabul. Which is what defines Tehran's policy.

These three principles are directly being targeted by the common enemy through manipulative operations such as the Mashhad terrorist attack, and they're relying on useful idiots like the teenager they sent to stab Shia Muslim clerics in a holy place. Prior to the attack, they made him recite provocative remarks about Imam Ali (a.s.) in a video spread online. 

It's so obvious that the majority of Iranians and Afghans have become aware of this classic Hollywoodian-style plot. State-owned media of the Islamic Republic are doing a good job at informing people and setting the facts straight. So there's little chance that this will degenerate into a serious clash between Iran and Afghanistan, or between Iranian citizens and Afghan immigrants.

Just another attempt by the usual suspects to instigate strife between Iran and the Taleban as well as between Iranians and Afghans through outside interference. It's not the first time, but much to their dismay it's not going to work, neither now nor in the future inshallah, no matter how hard they try.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

If the Taliban leadership fall for the bait and attack / harm / kill Iranian diplomats I can guarantee missile strikes / air strikes in retaliation. After that Iran can dump tens of thousands of illegal migrants on them as well.

Even last time, it was the late 90s and some kind of agreement was made behind closed doors. Anyways we all know what their erratic and arrogant behavior led to after 911. 

Right now they have millions of hungry mouths to feed and ISIS constantly attacking them. I don't think they want anymore trouble. 

Maybe they should actually try to control their border instead of letting migrants come and go as they please.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513777205960220672
> These baboons did it once....threat should be taken seriously. Send a team in to liquidate this monkey, then hang him in the streets of Afghanistan so Taliban knows what happens when you make threats.



He's not high profile enough for a drone. Do you know how many hungry Afghans there are right now starving for a piece of bread ? For a few thousand dollars Iran could end him.



Dariush the Great said:


> Needs a drone strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> An Iranian-made Bavar 373 missile system, similar to the Russian S-300, has also been donated to Moscow by the authorities in Tehran, who also returned an S-300, according to a source who helped organise the transport.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2022/apr/12/russia-using-weapons-smuggled-by-iran-from-iraq-against-ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting if the propaganda turns out to be true. Would be Surprised.


Highly doubtful but would be very interesting to see pictures if it were true. But again, this sounds like bad propoganda to slander Iran and embarrass Russia. Russia has so many high-altitude AD batteries I see no reason for this.



Dariush the Great said:


> Needs a drone strike


The clowns, will probably try to do terror attacks in Iran. Best to stay vigilant on the border for the time being. 

Their entire country runs on Iranian gas supplies. I wonder how they think they can fight Iran without gas in their American equipment lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> These "baboons" were incited by small groups of short-sighted, emotive Iranians who fell into the zio-American-Saudi trap. Following the terrorist stabbing attack at the Mashhad holy shrine by a young Afghan national who had been brainwashed with rabid anti-Shia takfiri ideology and was being handled by hostile intelligence services, an unrepresentative handful of people proceeded to strip naked an Afghan immigrant and force him to slander one of the figures revered by Sunni Muslims, grabbing it all on video and uploading it to the internet. State and governmental authorities of the Islamic Republic condemn these type of actions.
> 
> Clearly we're witnessing the unfolding of a plot hatched by the US, Saudi, zionist and possibly EU regimes which aims to involve Iran into conflict at several levels: domestic, regional and global. This is why it's so important to keep promoting Islamic unity and to reject any and all sectarianism, to promote closeness and solidarity between the people of Iran and Afghanistan as well as to work towards keeping intact the sound working relationship between Islamic Iran and the post-occupation government in Kabul. Which is what defines Tehran's policy in this regard.
> 
> These three principles are directly being targeted by the common enemy through manipulative operations such as the Mashhad terrorist attack relying on useful idiots like the teenager they sent to stab Shia Muslim clerics in a holy place, after making him pronounce questionable remarks about Imam Ali (a.s.) in a video spread online.
> 
> It's so obvious that the majority of Iranians and Afghans have become aware of this classic hollywoodian-style plot. State-owned media of the Islamic Republic are doing a good job at informing people and setting the facts straight. So there's little chance that this will degenerate either into a serious clash between Iran and Afghanistan, or between Iranian citizens and Afghan immigrants.
> 
> Just another attempt by the usual suspects to instigate strife between Iran and the Taleban as well as between Iranians and Afghans through outside interference. It's not the first time, but much to their dismay it's not going to work, neither now nor in the future inshallah, no matter how hard they try.


more likely we are seeing true nature of Taliban ,a question what happened to the promises they made before they get the power? , what happened to the equal right for all afghans ? what happened to the inclusive government ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> These "baboons" were incited by small groups of short-sighted, emotive Iranians who fell into the zio-American-Saudi trap. Following the terrorist stabbing attack at the Mashhad holy shrine by a young Afghan national who had been brainwashed with rabid anti-Shia takfiri ideology and was being handled by hostile intelligence services, an unrepresentative handful of people proceeded to strip naked an Afghan immigrant and force him to slander one of the figures revered by Sunni Muslims, grabbing it all on video and uploading it to the internet. State and governmental authorities of the Islamic Republic condemn these type of actions.
> 
> Clearly we're witnessing the unfolding of a plot hatched by the US, Saudi, zionist and possibly EU regimes which aims to involve Iran into conflict at several levels: domestic, regional and global. This is why it's so important to keep promoting Islamic unity and to reject any and all sectarianism, to promote closeness and solidarity between the people of Iran and Afghanistan as well as to work towards keeping intact the sound working relationship between Islamic Iran and the post-occupation government in Kabul. Which is what defines Tehran's policy in this regard.
> 
> These three principles are directly being targeted by the common enemy through manipulative operations such as the Mashhad terrorist attack relying on useful idiots like the teenager they sent to stab Shia Muslim clerics in a holy place, after making him pronounce questionable remarks about Imam Ali (a.s.) in a video spread online.
> 
> It's so obvious that the majority of Iranians and Afghans have become aware of this classic hollywoodian-style plot. State-owned media of the Islamic Republic are doing a good job at informing people and setting the facts straight. So there's little chance that this will degenerate either into a serious clash between Iran and Afghanistan, or between Iranian citizens and Afghan immigrants.
> 
> Just another attempt by the usual suspects to instigate strife between Iran and the Taleban as well as between Iranians and Afghans through outside interference. It's not the first time, but much to their dismay it's not going to work, neither now nor in the future inshallah, no matter how hard they try.



Here is our local Sunni apologist to tell us how it’s all the Shiites fault. How it is was a “poor” Sunni who was brainwashed. How come there aren’t any Shiites blowing themselves up?

Are the Shiites that die daily in Pakistan to suicide bombings in the house of god, schools, buses also to blame for instigating Sunnis? Maybe Shiites breathed too much air and deserved this? Maybe they didn’t walk fast enough on the road? Are the Shiites in Bahrain and Saudi Arabia who are being tortured and murdered also to blame for instigating those poor defenseless Sunnis? How about those last month who had their heads chopped off by the Saudi Arabian government?

Sunni’s have been murdering Shiites in cold blood for hundreds of years. They get a pass by the likes of you who say “it’s ok it’s an isolated incident” when in reality their holy book commends them to kill Shiites.

Yet they scream bloody murder when they get any taste of their own medicine.....hmmm where does this sound so familiar? It is the same tactic the JEWS and Anglo Saxons have used against Muslims in the Middle East to justify their atrocities!


So save your Sunni propaganda for the Takfiris.



Hack-Hook said:


> more likely we are seeing true nature of Taliban ,a question what happened to the promises they made before they get the power? , what happened to the equal right for all afghans ? what happened to the inclusive government ?



These guys are baboons. Actually that’s an insult to baboons.

The only good Taliban is a dead Taliban. Send these worthless scum to meet Allah so they can get their 100 male virgins in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

The roach infestation in northern iraq is very severe and it seems the entire region is in desperate need for a violent & thorough purge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> قبول داری مهران مدیری ده تا ارحام صدر یا صمد میرزه؟
> 
> قبول داری عابد زاده ده تا مرحوم حجازی میرزید؟
> 
> قبول داری علی دایی ده برابر قیلیچ خانی یا چنگیز و امثالش افتخار داره و خودش رو به عربها هم نفروخته مثل چنگیز؟
> 
> قبول داری​


خسته نباشی که داری مملکت رو با ۵۰ سال پیش مقایسه می‌کنی
اون زمانی که ایران قبل انقلاب رفت جام جهانی کلاً از آسیا یک تیم می‌رفت جام جهانی
کلاً جام جهانی ۱۶ تیم بود

علی دایی هم یک نابغه هست که ربطی به حکومت نداره

انگشت کوچیکه امثال هایده و داریوش و اینها به کل سرتاپای یه مشت اراذل اوباش لوده و فالش جمهوری اسلامی می‌ارزند
امثال فریدون و فروغ فرخزاد به کل هنر ۴۳ سال جمهوری اسلامی می‌ارزه​


Cthulhu said:


> می خواستم اینو اینجا بفرستم که فرستادی، ممنون. این شبکه اینترنشنال باید به عنوان‌ بازوی رسانه ای یه سازمان تروریستی (استخبارات عنترستان) طبقه بندی بشه هر شخصی که با این رادیو ریاض مرتبط هست و هر کسی هم که تو برنامه های اینا شرکت میکنه باید به عنوان تروریست طبقه بندی بشه و خودش و تمام خانواده درجه یکش از پدر مادر خواهر برادر زن بچه تا نوه هاش باید جمیعا به کوره آدم سوزی فرستاده بشن همین سیاست‌ها باید در مورد مخاطبین ثابت این شبکه و هر کسی که اخبار این شبکه رو به هر نحوی هم پخش کنه باید اجرا بشه.
> این مادرجنده ها قشنگ شمشیر رو از رو بستن کسی هم نیست که نفهمه سیاست اینا چیه قشنگ خودشون دارن میگن اگه از این به بعد کسی با اینا ارتباط داشته باشه علاجش فقط کوره آدم سوزی هست


دقیقاً
حالا در حد اعدام نه اما باید از حقوق شهروندی محروم بشن

حرومزاده‌هایی امثال صادق زیبا کلام دست پرورده همین حکومت کثیف آخوندی هست
فعلاً جایگزینی برای این حکومت وجود نداره چون اون وری‌ها به مراتب آشغال‌تر و لاشخورتر هستند

راه اصلاح همین حکومت هست که این هم داره به بیراهه می‌ره متاسفانه
راه نجات ایران فاشیسم هست​


TheImmortal said:


> These guys are baboons. Actually that’s an insult to baboons.
> 
> The only good Taliban is a dead Taliban. Send these worthless scum to meet Allah so they can get their 100 male virgins in hell.


When I told you that we should kick them all out, you were trying to pretend we are responsible for them.

The best solution is to create a buffer zone in Afghanistan up to the Hirmand River and locate the Afghan diaspora there. But the Islamic Republic is too weak and corrupt to do something that is the national interest of Iran.

راهکار مشکل افغانستان ایجاد یک منطقه بافر و اشغال خاک افغانستان تا بالای رود هیرمند هست
با این کار هم مشکل خشکی سیستان حل می‌شه هم مشکل مهاجرین افغان حل می‌شه

اما حیف که جمهوری اسلامی یکی از ضعیف‌ترین نیروهای نظامی چند دهه اخیر ایران رو از نظر توان متعارف داره
و تمام متحدین ما هم یه مشت حرومزاده مفت خور کمونیست مثل چین و روسیه هستند که به قیمت گونی سیب‌زمینی ایران رو می‌فروشن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

MyNameAintJeff said:


> It's easy to get viewers if you have no regards for morality or care for the stability/ good of the society. An extreme example is ****. IRIB could get more viewers than all its rivals if it showed ****, but what would that do to society? Our enemies have no qualms in using destructive temptations, slimy tactics, and outright lies in gaining viewers.
> Everywhere in the world Liberal/leftist media has more viewers than conservative/moralist media for this very reason. Just look at the US, the only "conservative" channel with decent viewership is FOX news.
> While IRIB could get more viewers by using cognitive sciences, effective media tactics (most of which toe the line when it comes to morality), more attractive entertainment, but at the end of the day, on an equal playing field they will always lose to western media.
> I hate to say it but effective censorship is the only solution.


راست می‌گی
ساسی مانکن و بهنوش بختیاری و بهاره رهنما و مهناز افشار خوب هستند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

baraadaraan,

mage in eshaal talab ina nistan (va roasa shoon dar kharej az keshvar) ke ashk mirizan baraye in heyvoonhaye afghani?

jumhori eslaami bere, in secularha mihan va madar-forukhte zood be hame ejaaze midan ke hojom biaran keshvaremoon va be gand bekeshan hamechiz ro. farz kon yek kasi mesle angela merkel, versione iranish dar iran baashe (ke ham hast, kheyli ziaadesh ham hast).
khodaya tobeh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خسته نباشی که داری مملکت رو با ۵۰ سال پیش مقایسه می‌کنی
> اون زمانی که ایران قبل انقلاب رفت جام جهانی کلاً از آسیا یک تیم می‌رفت جام جهانی
> کلاً جام جهانی ۱۶ تیم بود
> 
> علی دایی هم یک نابغه هست که ربطی به حکومت نداره
> 
> انگشت کوچیکه امثال هایده و داریوش و اینها به کل سرتاپای یه مشت اراذل اوباش لوده و فالش جمهوری اسلامی می‌ارزند
> امثال فریدون و فروغ فرخزاد به کل هنر ۴۳ سال جمهوری اسلامی می‌ارزه
> 
> 
> دقیقاً
> حالا در حد اعدام نه اما باید از حقوق شهروندی محروم بشن
> 
> حرومزاده‌هایی امثال صادق زیبا کلام دست پرورده همین حکومت کثیف آخوندی هست
> فعلاً جایگزینی برای این حکومت وجود نداره چون اون وری‌ها به مراتب آشغال‌تر و لاشخورتر هستند
> 
> راه اصلاح همین حکومت هست که این هم داره به بیراهه می‌ره متاسفانه
> راه نجات ایران فاشیسم هست​
> 
> When I told you that we should kick them all out, you were trying to pretend we are responsible for them.
> 
> The best solution is to create a buffer zone in Afghanistan up to the Hirmand River and locate the Afghan diaspora there. But the Islamic Republic is too weak and corrupt to do something that is the national interest of Iran.
> 
> راهکار مشکل افغانستان ایجاد یک منطقه بافر و اشغال خاک افغانستان تا بالای رود هیرمند هست
> با این کار هم مشکل خشکی سیستان حل می‌شه هم مشکل مهاجرین افغان حل می‌شه
> 
> اما حیف که جمهوری اسلامی یکی از ضعیف‌ترین نیروهای نظامی چند دهه اخیر ایران رو از نظر توان متعارف داره
> و تمام متحدین ما هم یه مشت حرومزاده مفت خور کمونیست مثل چین و روسیه هستند که به قیمت گونی سیب‌زمینی ایران رو می‌فروشن​




برو با یه دهه هفتادی هشتادی حرف بزن ببین کی بیشتر تماشاچی داره

دوره ما گذشت

هایده هم برای من نوستالژی ه
در حد نوستالژی کلاه قرمزی و فردین


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> برو با یه دهه هفتادی هشتادی حرف بزن ببین کی بیشتر تماشاچی داره
> 
> دوره ما گذشت
> 
> هایده هم برای من نوستالژی ه
> در حد نوستالژی کلاه قرمزی و فردین


خود من متولد ۷۳ هستم برادر عزیز من

بحث نوستالژی نیست
بحث هنر هست
هایده با شش دانگ صدا رو بذار با این دلقک‌های جمهوری اسلامی مقایسه کن
یارو راننده پیک اسنپ بوده خواننده شده
ازش می‌پرسن نت‌های یه اکتاو رو بگو
فقط ۵ تاش رو می‌تونه بگه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خود من متولد ۷۳ هستم برادر عزیز من
> 
> بحث نوستالژی نیست
> بحث هنر هست
> هایده با شش دانگ صدا رو بذار با این دلقک‌های جمهوری اسلامی مقایسه کن
> یارو راننده پیک اسنپ بوده خواننده شده
> ازش می‌پرسن نت‌های یه اکتاو رو بگو
> فقط ۵ تاش رو می‌تونه بگه​



یعنی از ۱۷ سالگی تو این سایت بودی

ای ول

خداییش مهران مدیری تولید این دستگاه فشل بهتر صمد و ارحام صدر نیست؟

ایران مشکل رسانه زیاد داره ولی کارهایی هم شده


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> یعنی از ۱۷ سالگی تو این سایت بودی
> 
> ای ول
> 
> خداییش مهران مدیری تولید این دستگاه فشل بهتر صمد و ارحام صدر نیست؟
> 
> ایران مشکل رسانه زیاد داره ولی کارهایی هم شده


من از دبیرستان و راهنمایی و اینها اول میلیتاری آی آر رو می‌خوندم بعد اینجا رو دیدم می‌خوندم خیلی پست نمی‌کردم ولی

صمد آخه چرت و پرت هست. بعد هم طنز به شرایط اون روز جامعه بر می‌گرده
همون پرویز صیاد که می‌گی خیلی مشکلات اون روز جامعه رو بیان می‌کرد و از شرایط زمان شاه با طنز انتقاد می‌کرد
شب‌های برره رو با دایی جان ناپلئون مقایسه کن مثلاً

تو رسانه حتی از ترکیه و عربستان و لبنان و سوریه و مصر و حتی آذربایجان عقب هستیم
کشورهای قدرتمند مثل آمریکا و انگلیس که دیگه جای خود
در حالیکه زمان شاه و حتی الان موسیقی ایران و رسانه‌های ایران حرف اول رو تو منطقه می‌زدن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

Hack-Hook said:


> more likely we are seeing true nature of Taliban ,a question what happened to the promises they made before they get the power? , what happened to the equal right for all afghans ? what happened to the inclusive government ?


IMO a bigger concern for Iranians should be whether they continue to honor the 1973 water treaty regarding the Helmand River. Water will become a bigger issue in the next few decades and this will be a major source of pressure on the nation.

It's not out of the question that a military operation will be needed at some point to secure this source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Here is our local Sunni apologist to tell us how it’s all the Shiites fault. How it is was a “poor” Sunni who was brainwashed. How come there aren’t any Shiites blowing themselves up?



What are you talking about? "Sunnis" this, "Shiites" that, just axe the sectarian vocabulary and sectarian reading of the events, for such interpretations and language are in line with the zionist and US agenda.

I never made such a claim. Read again. I stated, and correctly so, that a certain number of Iranian citizens broke the law by resorting to vigilantism instead of letting the justice system punish the culprit. This is an offense and like it or not, will be dealt with by Iranian law enforcement.

And the main culprits, responsible for the brainwashing and handling of that 14-year old useful idiot, are sitting in Tel Aviv and Washington. Let's not try and brush this under the carpet by focusing on "Sunnis" sui generis. One needs to have the memory of a fish not to remember how Tel Aviv, Washington and their regional vassals have been fomenting sectarian fitna for the past decades practically everywhere.

Also, anyone who seriously believes a 14-year old takfiri simpleton can pass through some of the strictest security checks in West Asia, namely those practiced at the entrance of Mashhad's holy shrine, armed with a large knife and do so without the backing of a powerful organization pulling his strings in the background is either playing dumb or an effective dimwit indeed. We know who that organization is.



TheImmortal said:


> Are the Shiites that die daily in Pakistan to suicide bombings in the house of god, schools, buses also to blame for instigating Sunnis? Maybe Shiites breathed too much air and deserved this? Maybe they didn’t walk fast enough on the road? Are the Shiites in Bahrain and Saudi Arabia who are being tortured and murdered also to blame for instigating those poor defenseless Sunnis? How about those last month who had their head chopped off by the Saudi Arabian government?



I've no clue what you're on about here. I have not only condemned all of the above often enough, but also confronted anti-Shia sectarianists on this website more often and more efficiently than whoever I can think of .

The point is that the above doesn't justify attacks against random Afghan immigrants or Sunni compatriots, the great majority of whom are neither takfiris nor supportive of the Saudi regime or "I'SIS. Furthermore, what that small bunch did - forcing an Afghan immigrant to slander a Sunni figure, is a direct violation of our Supreme Leader's fatwa banning this sort of thing. So I would recommend not to legitimize this.

And if you're suggesting that in response to the crimes of PGCC regimes and Pakistani terrorist outfits against Shia Muslims, people in Iran should spontaneously take it out on Sunni civilians and resort to mob "justice", then you should realize that nobody will benefit from such actions other than the enemy.



TheImmortal said:


> Sunni’s have been murdering Shiites in cold blood for hundreds of years. They get a pass by the likes of you who say “it’s ok it’s an isolated incident” when in reality their holy book commends them to kill Shiites.



It has nothing to do with Sunnis per se, but with the regimes that brainwash some of them with takfiri propaganda. And said regimes, in turn, are acting on behalf of their imperial masters, the US and Isra"el".

There's no genetic nor any ideological predisposition of Sunni Muslims to go after their Shia brothers. It has all to do with propaganda and careful social engineering of antagonism.

It's impossible to obfuscate the decisive role of the zionist and American puppet masters, or to make this out to be some sort of an inevitable fatality, some kind of a centuries old sectarian war, as if Shia and Sunni Muslims were doomed to fight each other for all eternity, which is exactly what Iran's existential enemies would like to see.



TheImmortal said:


> Yet they scream bloody murder when they get any taste of their own medicine.....hmmm where does this sound so familiar? It is the same tactic the JEWS and Anglo Saxons have used against Muslims in the Middle East to justify their atrocities!



Portrayal of a Shia sectarianist posture, which is but an emulation of the zionist- and Anglo-Saxon sponsored takfiri curse, as some sort of a counterpoint to zionism and western imperialism is a pointless exercise.

It is amply established that any such discourse in the Muslim world is sponsored by these same zionists and Anglo-Saxon imperialists. The proponents of a Shia version of sectarianism are well identified, British-sponsored troublemakers, namely the Shirazi clan as well as certain Hojjatieh elements. They are, furthermore, extremely hostile against the Islamic Republic and its allies including Hezbollah. We should refrain from rehashing Shirazi clan type of sectarianism, for it is a narrative condemned by the Islamic Republic and spread by western-backed existential enemies of Iran.

As our Supreme Leader declared: it doesn't matter whether it's a Shia or a Sunni engaging in sectarianism and targeting their brothers in Islam, those doing so are neither Shias nor Sunnis.



TheImmortal said:


> So save your Sunni propaganda for the Takfiris.



Save sectarianist drivel for the Americans who're desperate to infect Iranian society with it.



TheImmortal said:


> These guys are baboons. Actually that’s an insult to baboons.
> 
> The only good Taliban is a dead Taliban. Send these worthless scum to meet Allah so they can get their 100 male virgins in hell.



There's not going to be a war between Iran and Aghanistan. The Taleban leadership have shown themselves to be intelligent enough and they have good ties with the IRGC. What two or three morons among their rank and file say shall be of no consequence in the big picture. No matter the amount of efforts the US regime puts into it, it's not going to result in a new armed conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> more likely we are seeing true nature of Taliban ,a question what happened to the promises they made before they get the power? , what happened to the equal right for all afghans ? what happened to the inclusive government ?



The two Taleban in that clip got over-excited by the events of Mashhad. Proof is that no similar statement has come from any Taleban member for eight full months since they took Kabul.

This whole story, from the terrorist attack at Harame Razavi, the initial trigger, to the social hysteria fueled by hostile media in its aftermath is obviously a plot by foreign intelligence services. Smart people on all sides can see through it and aren't going to fall for it.

Anyone seeking to disturb social peace or border security of Iran, no matter who and from what side they are, will be slapped harshly by the Islamic Republic, mark my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> These token few Taleban fighters in that clip reacted to the events in Mashhad. Proof is that no similar statement has come from any Taleban member for eight full months since they took Kabul.
> 
> This whole story, from the terrorist stabbing attack at Harame Razavi which triggered it to the social hysteria fueled by hostile media in the aftermath is obviously a plot by foreign intelligence services. Smart people on all sides aren't going to fall for it though.


Dude, we are talking about 5,000 illegal, undocumented immigrants a day. It's a security threat that needs to be dealt with.
+ Hosting over 4 million Afghan refugees for decades that has been nothing but a burden on our economy.
A simple mathematical calculation shows that if we don't do something about it, in about 10 years, the population of Afghans will be third after Persians and Turks. Even more than Kurds.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, we are talking about 5,000 illegal, undocumented immigrants a day. It's a security threat that needs to be dealt with.
> + Hosting over 4 million Afghan refugees for decades that has been nothing but a burden on our economy.
> A simple mathematical calculation shows that if we don't do something about it, in about 10 years, the population of Afghans will be third after Persians and Turks. Even more than Kurds.


An enormous burden that has to be paid for by the pockets of Iranians.

It's not like Iran is receiving 8 million Germans who are skilled and knowledgable workers. Its literally 8 million of the most poor and lowest skilled and least educated workers in the world. Oh and to add on-top of it, the Taliban sympathizers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, we are talking about 5,000 illegal, undocumented immigrants a day. It's a security threat that needs to be dealt with.



I wasn't talking about that.



QWECXZ said:


> + Hosting over 4 million Afghan refugees for decades that has been nothing but a burden on our economy.
> A simple mathematical calculation shows that if we don't do something about it, in about 10 years, the population of Afghans will be third after Persians and Turks. Even more than Kurds.



These were my statements on the topic:












So I've been clear about the need to contain the influx from Afghanistan.

What is not going to happen though, is locals taking it out randomly on Afghan immigrants and vice versa. What is not going to happen, is Shia versus Sunni strife at the societal level in Islamic Iran. What is not going to happen, is war between Iran and the Taleban-led Afghan government.

If further incidents take place, security forces are going to clamp down on perpetrators, no matter if they're Iranian or Afghan, Sunni or Shia. Iran stands out and is a role model for social integration and peaceful civil coexistence and intermingling between indigenous religious communities. None of the communal conflicts which marred the region ever spilled over into Iran, and all attempts by the zio-American enemy to engineer similar crises within Iran have failed blatantly for 43 years. We're not all of a sudden going to allow the enemy and its PGCC clients to compromise the social peace. That was my point.

When it comes to mass immigration from Afghanistan yes, as I underscored, it must be kept within a limit. And the means to achieve this will thus have to be rational and non-conflictual.


----------



## _Nabil_

Stryker1982 said:


> Its literally 8 million of the most poor and lowest skilled and least educated workers in the world. Oh and to add on-top of it, the Taliban sympathizers.


Try to make them Iran sympathisers, extremely easy if you just try a little bit.

We have this kind of problem in Tunisia, with a massive flux of African immigrants seeking to reach Europe, our south borders are full of corrupted border guards and our politicians stopping those African from joining Europe to please their masters in Bruxelles .....

Most African immigrants are young, desperate for money and troublemakers, so thank God you have family muslim immigrants.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> No, I wasn't talking about that. Re-read what you quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, read correctly. These were my statements on the topic:
> 
> View attachment 833697
> 
> 
> View attachment 833702
> 
> 
> So I've been pretty clear about the need to contain the uncontrolled influx from Afghanistan.
> 
> What is not going to happen though, is locals taking it out randomly on Afghan immigrants and vice versa. What is not going to happen, is Shia versus Sunni strife at the societal level in Islamic Iran. What is not going to happen, is war between Iran and the Taleban-led Afghan government.
> 
> Just watch, if further incidents take place in Iran, security forces are going to clamp down hard on perpetrators, no matter if they're Iranian or Afghan, Sunni or Shia. Iran stands out and is a role model for social integration and peaceful civil coexistence and intermingling between indigenous religious communities. None of the communal conflicts which marred the region ever spilled over into Iran, and all attempts by the zio-American enemy to engineer similar crises within Iran failed miserably for 43 years. We're not all of a sudden going to allow the enemy and its PGCC clients to compromise the social peace. That was my point.
> 
> When it comes to mass immigration from Afghanistan yes, as I repeatedly underscored, it must be kept within limits. And the means to achieve this aim will have to be rational and non-conflictual.


Yes, I understood you. But what I object to is the part where you depict it as a foreign plot that Iranians won't fall for it.
No, it's not. It has very deep social reasons for both sides and it is becoming really concerning.

Afghans feel mistreated in Iran and they feel we discriminate against them. Now some part of it might be justified obviously and I don't say we haven't made mistakes or we are angels and we are always right.

Iranians on the other hand are quite worried about the implications of allowing undocumented refugees who refuse to get registered because they want to go under the radar of the police and security forces, and most of them are illiterate and some of them are radically different from us culturally. Also, the past trend of crime rate among Afghan refugees gives Iranians even more reasons to refuse to accept them in Iran.

The problem is not exactly about some plot by some evil foreign power. It runs much deeper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Yes, I understood you. But what I object to is the part where you depict it as a foreign plot that Iranians won't fall for it.
> No, it's not. It has very deep social reasons for both sides and it is becoming really concerning.





QWECXZ said:


> The problem is not exactly about some plot by some evil foreign power. It runs much deeper.



The stabbing attack at the holy shrine can only have been orchestrated by enemy intelligence. A 14-year old armed with a long blade just doesn't enter the premises unnoticed unless backed by a competent organization. I've been there several times by the Grace of God, security checks are probably the strictest in all of Iran.

Our two propositions aren't mutually exclusive. If there's an issue of mass immigration in Iran, then Iran's existential foreign enemies sure as heck are going to do everything in their power to exploit it to their benefit. Explosive social tensions as well as daily clashes between Iranian locals and Afghan immigrants is what the enemy would like to provoke. Especially since these phenomena are comparatively rare in Iran. Now vigilantism, mob violence plus sectarianism and ethnic resentment on both sides are ways to generate such a situation. And the enemy definitely is pushing for these as we speak.

So there's no room for this kind of behavior. There's an immigration issue, indeed, and it has to be addressed through efficient policy measures by the government. Not in such a way as to aggravate the situation and create several additional problems on top.



QWECXZ said:


> Afghans feel mistreated in Iran and they feel we discriminate against them. Now some part of it might be justified obviously and I don't say we haven't made mistakes or we are angels and we are always right.
> 
> Iranians on the other hand are quite worried about the implications of allowing undocumented refugees who refuse to get registered because they want to go under the radar of the police and security forces, and most of them are illiterate and some of them are radically different from us culturally. Also, the past trend of crime rate among Afghan refugees gives Iranians even more reasons to refuse to accept them in Iran.



This is all correct. Iran cannot afford to host much more than 5 million Afghan immigrants - which is generous onto itself, I'm in agreement with that. At the same time, the enemy is trying to exacerbate any and all social antagonism and misperception. Now in order to curtail these foreign intrusions, solutions to the problem must stem from sound government action, not from mob violence nor from sectarianist discourse / ethno-national antagonism. It's all I'm saying.


----------



## _Nabil_

Iran preparing to host World Cup fans after agreement with Qatar

Iran is planning to expand air and sea travel while relaxing visa rules to host hundreds of thousands of World Cup fans.

(AFP)
By Maziar Motamedi
Published On 12 Apr 2022
12 Apr 2022

Tehran, Iran – Iran has reached a series of agreements with Qatar as it mobilises plans to host fans of the men’s football World Cup that will be held in its neighbouring country later this year.

The Qatari transport minister, Jassim bin Saif al-Sulaiti, was hosted by Iran’s roads minister Rostam Ghasemi during a two-day visit to the resort island of Kish, which culminated in the signing of agreements on Monday, including for operations to link the Doha Flight Information Region (FIR) with the Tehran FIR.

The two countries also agreed to increase the number of flights between them, according to state media.

The increased cooperation is meant to facilitate fans’ stay on Kish island, which is a 40-minute flight or a six-hour boat journey away from Doha, in addition to boosting boat routes and flights that would take fans back and forth at regular intervals.

Cooperation on the World Cup was the subject of one of 14 agreements Iran’s President Ebrahim Raisi and Qatar’s Emir Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani signed in late February in Doha. The two leaders also discussed Monday’s agreements in a phone call last week.Map of Kish, Iran

While Kish is the main focus, Iranian authorities also hope to be able to utilise other islands and cities of the southern Hormozgan Province to welcome fans.

They also wish to potentially extend some of the measures beyond the World Cup, which starts in November, in order to boost tourism and travel ties between the two countries, but the details are still unclear.


Ghasemi said he expected hundreds of thousands of World Cup fans to stay in Iran.

“We are now planning to create the grounds for foreign fans and tourists to travel to Iran during their leisure times to visit our country’s attractions as well,” the Iranian roads minister said.

Stays in Iran will likely be much cheaper for foreign visitors than those in Qatar, in part because of the battering the Iranian rial has taken due to sanctions imposed by the United States in recent years.

Iranian authorities hope fans staying on Kish and travelling back and forth during the World Cup could benefit the country’s tourism sector, which has been significantly affected in recent years by the combined effects of the COVID-19 pandemic and the sanctions.

Mohammad Mohammadi, the head of Iran’s Civil Aviation Organisation, said there are now 72 flights between Iran and Qatar daily. That number, he said, could be boosted to 100 flights per day.

Mohammadi also said Iran could facilitate cargo transfer between the two countries during the World Cup period.

Iran is also trying to employ new cruise ships to facilitate sea travel to Qatar. Deputy Roads Minister Ali Akbar Safaei promised several new cruise lines will be activated by Eid al-Fitr in May.

To encourage and facilitate more travel, Iran is also expected to waive visas required for incoming visitors from Qatar.

Leila Azhdari, who heads the foreign tourism department at the Iranian tourism ministry, said the foreign ministry had agreed to waive visas for travel from Qatar for two months during the World Cup, which will end on December 18.

Visitors, she said, can apply for free single or multiple-entry passes for 20-day stays during those two months, the exact dates of which will be announced later

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Iran preparing to host World Cup fans after agreement with Qatar
> 
> Iran is planning to expand air and sea travel while relaxing visa rules to host hundreds of thousands of World Cup fans.
> 
> (AFP)
> By Maziar Motamedi
> Published On 12 Apr 2022
> 12 Apr 2022
> 
> Tehran, Iran – Iran has reached a series of agreements with Qatar as it mobilises plans to host fans of the men’s football World Cup that will be held in its neighbouring country later this year.
> 
> The Qatari transport minister, Jassim bin Saif al-Sulaiti, was hosted by Iran’s roads minister Rostam Ghasemi during a two-day visit to the resort island of Kish, which culminated in the signing of agreements on Monday, including for operations to link the Doha Flight Information Region (FIR) with the Tehran FIR.
> 
> The two countries also agreed to increase the number of flights between them, according to state media.
> 
> The increased cooperation is meant to facilitate fans’ stay on Kish island, which is a 40-minute flight or a six-hour boat journey away from Doha, in addition to boosting boat routes and flights that would take fans back and forth at regular intervals.
> 
> Cooperation on the World Cup was the subject of one of 14 agreements Iran’s President Ebrahim Raisi and Qatar’s Emir Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani signed in late February in Doha. The two leaders also discussed Monday’s agreements in a phone call last week.Map of Kish, Iran
> 
> While Kish is the main focus, Iranian authorities also hope to be able to utilise other islands and cities of the southern Hormozgan Province to welcome fans.
> 
> They also wish to potentially extend some of the measures beyond the World Cup, which starts in November, in order to boost tourism and travel ties between the two countries, but the details are still unclear.
> 
> 
> Ghasemi said he expected hundreds of thousands of World Cup fans to stay in Iran.
> 
> “We are now planning to create the grounds for foreign fans and tourists to travel to Iran during their leisure times to visit our country’s attractions as well,” the Iranian roads minister said.
> 
> Stays in Iran will likely be much cheaper for foreign visitors than those in Qatar, in part because of the battering the Iranian rial has taken due to sanctions imposed by the United States in recent years.
> 
> Iranian authorities hope fans staying on Kish and travelling back and forth during the World Cup could benefit the country’s tourism sector, which has been significantly affected in recent years by the combined effects of the COVID-19 pandemic and the sanctions.
> 
> Mohammad Mohammadi, the head of Iran’s Civil Aviation Organisation, said there are now 72 flights between Iran and Qatar daily. That number, he said, could be boosted to 100 flights per day.
> 
> Mohammadi also said Iran could facilitate cargo transfer between the two countries during the World Cup period.
> 
> Iran is also trying to employ new cruise ships to facilitate sea travel to Qatar. Deputy Roads Minister Ali Akbar Safaei promised several new cruise lines will be activated by Eid al-Fitr in May.
> 
> To encourage and facilitate more travel, Iran is also expected to waive visas required for incoming visitors from Qatar.
> 
> Leila Azhdari, who heads the foreign tourism department at the Iranian tourism ministry, said the foreign ministry had agreed to waive visas for travel from Qatar for two months during the World Cup, which will end on December 18.
> 
> Visitors, she said, can apply for free single or multiple-entry passes for 20-day stays during those two months, the exact dates of which will be announced later



But, how is Iran going to cater to the needs of the many drinkers among these football fans, considering that alcoholic beverages are strictly outlawed in Islamic Iran and cannot be purchased legally anywhere? To many of them, spending even a day and especially a holiday without drinking is unthinkable. It'd be a shame if police were to turn a blind eye to dealers approaching these foreigners to sell them liquor.

As for rowdy football hooligans who brawl on the streets and disturb the public, who wants these in their country? Also spectators use football World Cups and similar events as an opportunity for large scale contracting of extra-marital intimate relations, something which again violates the law in the Islamic Republic.

Laws are the same for all, and tourists shouldn't receive favorable treatment. Moreover if Iran allows these people to freely engage in the mentioned activities, it could initiate a move towards their legalization.

So in my opinion, it wouldn't be such a good idea to host them, and I hope authorities will rethink their stance and won't go ahead with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The stabbing attack at the holy shrine can only have been orchestrated by enemy intelligence. A 14-year old armed with a long blade just doesn't enter the premises unnoticed unless backed by a competent organization.


in fact you can enter the premises with knifes if the security is like the last time I was there



SalarHaqq said:


> But, how is Iran going to cater to the needs of the many drinkers among these football fans, considering that alcoholic beverages are strictly outlawed in Islamic Iran and cannot be purchased legally anywhere?


come on don't be naïve . no country around Persians gulf consume as much alcohol as Iran .
and i yet to see any high class hotel that don't serve it to its foreign guests, they are just need to be discreet .
in hospital when I'm at night shift , its drunk fights that we have to treat not to people who disagree on price of a refrigerator. if Iranian can get it that easy then be assured its far easier for foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> in fact you can enter the premises with knifes if the security is like the last time I was there



In my personal experience of visiting several times, security checks were the strictest I've witnessed anywhere in Iran. The shrine was already bombed in 1994 and is high on the list of potential targets for takfiri terrorists.

Also the takfiri ideology this person was brainwashed with is part of a decades old plot by intelligence services of the zionist, American, European regimes and their regional allies, to foment sectarian strife among Sunni and Shia Muslims. So the responsibility of Iran's foreign enemies is established either way.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Also spectators use football World Cups and similar events as an opportunity for large scale contracting of extra-marital intimate relations, something which again violates the law in the Islamic Republic.


do you recall some years ago about videos of foreign pilgrim's to Mashhad and some houses there ? did you forget the protest it resulted.? so again don't ever think Iranian are above such things , specially with this economic situations ? by the way there are some documentary by some famous revolutionary and principalist film maker about these things if you want i can post their links here


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> But, how is Iran going to cater to the needs of the many drinkers among these football fans, considering that alcoholic beverages are strictly outlawed in Islamic Iran and cannot be purchased legally anywhere? For many of them spending a day and especially a holiday without drinking is totally unthinkable. It'd be a shame if police were to turn a blind eye to dealers approaching these foreigners to sell them liquor.
> 
> As for rowdy football hooligans who brawl on the streets and disturb the public, who wants these in their country? Also spectators use football World Cups and similar events as an opportunity for large scale contracting of extra-marital intimate relations, something which again violates the law in the Islamic Republic.
> 
> Laws are the same for all, and tourists shouldn't receive favorable treatment. Moreover if Iran allows these people to freely engage in the mentioned activities, it could initiative a move towards their legalization.
> 
> So in my opinion, it wouldn't be such a good idea to host them, and I hope authorities will rethink their stance and won't go ahead with it.


They'll probably open up Kish Qeshm Island etc... They are already special economic zones and to be honest, alcohol is pretty available in Iran.

EdIt: I just realized it mentions Kish and other Islands as staying destinations.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> In my personal experience of visiting several times, security checks were the strictest I've witnessed anywhere in Iran. The shrine was already bombed in 1994 and is high on the list of potential targets for takfiri terrorists.
> 
> Also the takfiri ideology this person was brainwashed with is part of a decades old plot by intelligence services of the zionist, American, European regimes and their regional allies, to foment sectarian strife among Sunni and Shia Muslims. So the responsibility of Iran's foreign enemies is established either way.


you can put it at the sole of your shoe , you can hide it inside your trousers ,
you can sew it inside your hand bag ........


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> you can put it at the sole of your shoe , you can hide it inside your trousers ,
> you can sew it inside your hand bag ........


Would be interesting to see if they waive clothing policy + Hijab policy in Kish Island specifically. Otherwise the whole thing is probably pointless.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> do you recall some years ago about videos of foreign pilgrim's to Mashhad and some houses there ? did you forget the protest it resulted.? so again don't ever think Iranian are above such things , specially with this economic situations ? by the way there are some documentary by some famous revolutionary and principalist film maker about these things if you want i can post their links here



I especially remember how the BBC, Manoto and similar media tried to create antagonism between Iranians and Iraqis by telling both that pilgrims of the other nationality come to their country for siqeh. While it's obvious that when you have literally many millions of pilgrims, inevitably you'll find some dubious ones among them, but it's not remotely as widespread as anti-Iran propaganda media have been trying to suggest with the ostensible goal of undermining brotherly ties between Iraq and Iran.

Also you're seemingly misinterpreting my comment, for I didn't claim Iranians are above such things and I'm also aware of less religious Iranians who travel to Pattaya and Krung Thep for obvious reasons. Modern day mass tourism as a whole is a social scourge if I'm asked.

I stated the law should be the same for all and that therefore, there can be no tolerance for massive infringement of legislation relating to intimate relationships. We can't deliberately invite on Iranian soil people of whom we know in advance that the *extreme majority* among them - *unlike pilgrims*, are accustomed to engaging in these illegal and un-Islamic activities, and for whom a holiday without these is simply unbearable - again unlike the majority of religious pilgrims. So it'd be irresponsible and shameful to encourage them to stay in Iran knowing full well what their customs are and how much they tend to conflict with Islamic Iranian law.

Furthermore, while siqeh is theoretically legal although largely frowned upon including and especially by religious people, extra-marital relations have no legal basis at all. Non-Muslim men have no legal possibility nor loophole whatsoever to contract casual intimate relationships in Islamic Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> come on don't be naïve . no country around Persians gulf consume as much alcohol as Iran .



Nonetheless it is and will stay illegal and it's absurd to invite foreigners among whom alcohol consumption is much more widespread than among Iranians, and whose needs you won't be able to satisfy other than by deliberately permitting outlaw dealers to sell them such beverages.



Hack-Hook said:


> and i yet to see any high class hotel that don't serve it to its foreign guests, they are just need to be discreet .



No hotel is serving alcohol to guests in Iran. If anything, individual employees among hotel staff might be conducting illicit trade for personal profit, but this has nothing much to do with the hotel itself, nor are such practices condoned by the management. Any establishment proceeding with such activities in an organized and systematic fashion is going to get heavily sanctioned if not shut down.



Hack-Hook said:


> in hospital when I'm at night shift , its drunk fights that we have to treat not to people who disagree on price of a refrigerator. if Iranian can get it that easy then be assured its far easier for foreigners.



It isn't easier for foreigners to procure illicit substances. A foreigner generally doesn't speak the local language and doesn't know any locals. Besides, it's the same issue once again: a state which allows people to enter its territory while being perfectly aware that the extreme majority are going to break the law, and that law enforcement will thus need to be instructed to turn a blind eye, is at risk of not being taken seriously.



Hack-Hook said:


> you can put it at the sole of your shoe ,



We're talking not a few grams of narcotics but a knife, and probably quite a long one at that since it enabled a 14 year old to martyr two and seriously wound a third person in a matter of seconds and with a limited number of slashes.



Hack-Hook said:


> you can hide it inside your trousers ,
> you can sew it inside your hand bag ........



Trousers are patted and bags inspected by security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> They'll probably open up Kish Qeshm Island etc... They are already special economic zones and to be honest, alcohol is pretty available in Iran.
> 
> EdIt: I just realized it mentions Kish and other Islands as staying destinations.



Still, alcohol and extra-marital intimate relations are outlawed in Special Economic Zones including Kish. Also notice how they state in the article that the Minister of Roads "is now planning to create the grounds for foreign fans and tourists to travel to Iran during their leisure times to visit our country’s attractions as well", so the intention isn't to keep them confined on these islands.

In most countries anything illegal will be more or less available, unless their system of governance is as draconian as Korea's. Question is only whether law enforcement and state authorities take their duty seriously to clamp down on illicit businesses. It'd be unacceptable if they made exceptions for tourists, not least because this could gradually open the door for nationwide legalization, as both liberals at home and enemies abroad are hoping for.


----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


> But, how is Iran going to cater to the needs of the many drinkers among these football fans, considering that alcoholic beverages are strictly outlawed in Islamic Iran and cannot be purchased legally anywhere? To many of them, spending even a day and especially a holiday without drinking is unthinkable. It'd be a shame if police were to turn a blind eye to dealers approaching these foreigners to sell them liquor.


Also have to consider that the alcohol sold to the tourists by dealers might blind or even kill them. If Iran is to relax the rules or create some sort of exception for the "dhimmi" visitors, then the government would be obligated to ensure the alcohol is safe. 
I was always under the impression that religious minorities have permission to import & possess at least wines for religious sacraments and I even saw a travel documentary in English where the jewish shop keeper in Isfahan was bragging about he actually has vodka and other liquors legally while the majority of muslims around him couldn't. The documentary was on youtube as a two part bbc program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

WudangMaster said:


> Also have to consider that the alcohol sold to the tourists by dealers might blind or even kill them. If Iran is to relax the rules or create some sort of exception for the "dhimmi" visitors, then the government would be obligated to ensure the alcohol is safe.
> I was always under the impression that religious minorities have permission to import & possess at least wines for religious sacraments and I even saw a travel documentary in English where the jewish shop keeper in Isfahan was bragging about he actually has vodka and other liquors legally while the majority of muslims around him couldn't. The documentary was on youtube as a two part bbc program.



Exactly. At the end of the day, there are merely two possible ways around this:

1) Tolerate dealers selling tourists alcohol and instruct law enforcement not to intervene. Not only shameful, not only a privilege granted to foreigners, but moreover a potential health risk for these same tourists.

2) Grant them a special legal exemption, similar to the exemptions local religious minorities are enjoying as you mentioned.

However there's a slight problem with that: religious minorities in Iran represent no more than 1% to 2% of the population, and they have no problem being discrete enough with their alcohol consumption - they won't drink ostensibly in public nor walk around in a state of complete intoxication. Tourists however can hardly be expected to conform to these norms. A foreign tourist will want to sip their drink on the beach, and socialize with locals while high on alcohol. Can you imagine them acquiescing to consume only in their hotel rooms and making sure they won't visibly act like drunkards nor smell up public places? Not a chance.

So this will create serious issues, and if implemented it risks leading to a gradual revision of the law and outright legalization as the only means to solving the inherent contradiction pointed to above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Would be interesting to see if they waive clothing policy + Hijab policy in Kish Island specifically. Otherwise the whole thing is probably pointless.



That's yet another important aspect indeed. Beside a few exceptions, female football fans from international backgrounds won't want to observe Islamic hejab whilst on their "World Cup" trip. As you noted it'd be pretty pointless.

Of course liberals are rubbing their hands already at the prospect of the dress code being temporarily lifted on Kish island, in hopes that this will then be permanently extended to the rest of the country. Afterall, many liberals essentially dream of turning Iran into the next Thailand (with all due respect for the people of Thailand, who've been exposed to various forms of oppression at the hands of imperialist powers).

But here's hoping that given what's at stake, revolutionary forces will surge in time to prevent this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

More than 1000 Ukrainian troops and marines have now surrendered to Russia in Mariupol.









Russia says over 1,000 Ukrainian marines surrender in Mariupol


Russia's defence ministry said on Wednesday that 1,026 soldiers of Ukraine's 36th Marine Brigade, including 162 officers, had surrendered in the besieged Ukrainian port city of Mariupol.




www.reuters.com





This map shows how most of humanity does not support the western backed sanctions on Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514178422037262337

Sweden to officially apply for NATO in June.


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513777205960220672
> These baboons did it once....threat should be taken seriously. Send a team in to liquidate this monkey, then hang him in the streets of Afghanistan so Taliban knows what happens when you make threats.


Terrible idea.


----------



## sha ah

After the Cold War, there war a huge buffer zone in between Russia and NATO. Unfortunately NATO kept expanding and now the world is closer to a nuclear war than ever before. NATO and the military industrial complex in the US has become a massive threat to global peace and stability. This is why the majority of humanity does not support the sanctions against Russia.








F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514178422037262337
> 
> Sweden to officially apply for NATO in June.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514069725868871688








Putin and Xi Exposed the Great Illusion of Capitalism


Unless the U.S. and its allies mobilize to save it, the second great age of globalization is coming to a catastrophic close.




www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514069725868871688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin and Xi Exposed the Great Illusion of Capitalism
> 
> 
> Unless the U.S. and its allies mobilize to save it, the second great age of globalization is coming to a catastrophic close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com



Gerald Ford took around 13 years to build, not 23 years!

But who cares about facts...


----------



## lydian fall

SalarHaqq said:


> That's yet another important aspect indeed. Beside a few exceptions, female football fans from international backgrounds won't want to observe Islamic hejab whilst on their "World Cup" trip. As you noted it'd be pretty pointless.
> 
> Of course liberals are rubbing their hands already at the prospect of the dress code being temporarily lifted on Kish island, in hopes that this will then be permanently extended to the rest of the country. Afterall, many liberals essentially dream of turning Iran into the next Thailand (with all due respect for the people of Thailand, who've been exposed to various forms of oppression at the hands of imperialist powers).
> 
> But here's hoping that given what's at stake, revolutionary forces will surge in time to prevent this.


تبديل کردن کیش به یه فاحشه خونه اصلا کار درستی نیست

کیش میتونه به یه مرکز تجاری خوب تبديل بشه نه یه فاحشه خونه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> تبديل کردن کیش به یه فاحشه خونه اصلا کار درستی نیست
> 
> کیش میتونه به یه مرکز تجاری خوب تبديل بشه نه یه فاحشه خونه


and why you think Kish will become .......


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah




----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


> 1) Tolerate dealers selling tourists alcohol and instruct law enforcement not to intervene. Not only shameful, not only a privilege granted to foreigners, but moreover a potential health risk for these same tourists.


It's more than just tolerating the dealers, the government will have to ensure the alcohol's safety & purity by whatever equivalent of the FDA that Iran has, placing the government in the position of enabling the tourists alcohol consumption. Legitimate shops licensed by the government will have to be the sources, as tourists shouldn't have to deal with seedy dealers peddling goods in dark alleyways. So government approval will be inevitable. In the case of the religious minorities, I assume the government just leaves the matter as caveat emptor and doesn't meddle in the alcohol purity or content, unless maybe if people get blinded or killed like in Qazvin some years back. 
Now I am curious as to whether the government would execute a dealer for knowingly ( or unknowingly) selling toxic alcohol or hit them with heavier charges.
There was some discussions in the imf forum years back regarding allowing cruise ships docked at Kish to have alcohol on board as the vessels would be sovereign territory similar to airliners and technically not subject to regular Iranian regulations except if the vessel is suspected of carrying something dangerous. You will still have the occasional occurrences of public intoxication in the islands though.


----------



## Stryker1982

Remind me again why theirs a deal?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514272722477531138

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Look at this aid package. 







You can do quite alot of damage with some of the items on this list.


----------



## _Nabil_

Saudi, Kuwait to develop gas field despite Iran condemnation

Tehran in late March said the deal contravened ‘previously held negotiations’, adding it ‘reserves its right to exploit’ the field.

Iran [File: Abedin Taherkenareh/EPA]
Published On 13 Apr 2022

Saudi Arabia and Kuwait will develop a disputed gas field despite Iranian objections while urging Tehran to engage in negotiations.

The Gulf allies will honour their deal – branded “illegal” by Iran – to develop the Arash/Dorra maritime gas field, the Saudi foreign ministry said in a statement on Wednesday.

“Saudi Arabia and … Kuwait affirm their right to exploit the natural resources in this area and that they will continue working to enforce what was agreed upon,” it said.

But the two countries also issued a new invitation for Iran to negotiate over the boundary of the gas field, the subject of a dispute that goes back decades.

“The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the State of Kuwait, as a single negotiating party, renew their invitation to the Islamic Republic of Iran to hold these negotiations,” the statement said.

Tehran in late March said the deal contravened “previously held negotiations”, adding it “reserves its right to exploit” the field.

The row over the field dates back to the 1960s, when Iran and Kuwait each awarded an offshore concession, one to the former Anglo-Iranian Oil Company, the forerunner to BP, and one to Royal Dutch Shell.

The two concessions overlapped in the northern part of the field, whose recoverable reserves are estimated at some 220 billion cubic metres (seven trillion cubic feet).

Iran and Kuwait have held unsuccessful talks for many years over their disputed maritime border area, which is rich in natural gas.

Iranian drilling of the field in 2001 spurred Kuwait and Saudi Arabia to agree on a maritime border deal, which stipulated they jointly develop the natural resources of the offshore zone.

Kuwait said in March the field was expected to produce one billion cubic feet of natural gas per day, with 84,000 barrels of condensate daily.

Iran-Saudi talks
A news outlet affiliated with Iran’s Supreme National Security Council (SNSC) reported last month that Iran unilaterally suspended talks with regional rival Saudi Arabia without citing the reason.

Riyadh and Tehran have said they hope the discussions can ease years of tensions, but have downplayed expectations of a significant breakthrough.

The two countries ended diplomatic ties in 2016 when Saudi Arabia’s embassy in Tehran was stormed by protesters following the execution of a prominent Shia religious leader by the Sunni-majority kingdom.

Riyadh supported then-United States President Donald Trump’s “maximum pressure” campaign of harsh sanctions on Iran after his unilateral withdrawal from the country’s 2015 nuclear deal with world powers. It also blamed Iran for a major attack on its oil facilities in 2019, an allegation Tehran denied.

The two countries also stand on opposite sides in the war in Yemen, where a Saudi-led coalition has been fighting against the Iran-aligned Houthi movement since 2014.

The first round of secret talks, which was held in Iraq’s capital in April 2020, had signalled a potential thaw between Iran and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Stryker1982 said:


> Look at this aid package.
> 
> View attachment 834028
> 
> 
> You can do quite alot of damage with some of the items on this list.



3,000 Switchblades, 10 per system


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Look at this aid package.
> 
> View attachment 834028
> 
> 
> You can do quite alot of damage with some of the items on this list.



The real sad thing is, Russia has all these heavy bombers and bomber fighters yet aid just pours in.

With all these “spy satellites” and tech available to them they cannot even detect 100 Tanks entering the country from Western side?


Remember when I told EVERYONE on here nukes don’t prevent you from getting bled to death in a proxy conflict? I was pointing to those naive individuals who thought having a nuke ment Israel and US wouldn’t challenge Iran in Syria and Yemen. That everyone would “think twice” before challenging Iran.

Well here you go, Russia has the most nukes on the planet and NATO and US are killing Russians by the thousands using Ukraine as the surrogate.


Nukes are great if you are Nazi’s and Berlin is surrounded.

Nukes are great if you are Russians and its Stalingard

Nukes are great if you are Israel and 3 Arab countries invade you at the same time.


Nukes for geopolitical expansion? Doesn’t do a damn thing.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Stryker1982 said:


> Look at this aid package.
> 
> View attachment 834028
> 
> 
> You can do quite alot of damage with some of the items on this list.



It’s confirmed towed artillery, so I’m thinking M777s.


----------



## Blue In Green

F-22Raptor said:


> 3,000 Switchblades, 10 per system



Small Arrow warfare (literally) doesn't win wars but can inflict varying degrees of damage onto the adversary.


TheImmortal said:


> The real sad thing is, Russia has all these heavy bombers and bomber fighters yet aid just pours in.
> 
> With all these “spy satellites” and tech available to them they cannot even detect 100 Tanks entering the country from Western side?
> 
> 
> Remember when I told EVERYONE on here nukes don’t prevent you from getting bled to death in a proxy conflict? I was pointing to those naive individuals who thought have a nuke ment Israel and US wouldn’t challenge Iran in Syria and Yemen.
> 
> Well here you go, Russia has the most nukes on the planet and NATO and US are killing Russians by the thousands using Ukraine as the surrogate.



It is my understanding (thus far) that the vast majority (near complete totality) of Ukrainian heavy/light armor has been obliterated with fuel/supply lines being destroyed leaving any remaining Ukrainian armor without the necessary fuel to even move. UKR-AD is also gone (despite what Western media says) and believing pro-Ukraine reports would just be silly given that they will always paint a pretty picture on the ground contrary to what is actually happening.

RuAF (AF as in Armed forces in general) have taken away maneuver warfare from UKR-forces. Tens of thousands of Ukrainian forces in the Donbass region are surrounded in several cauldrons without any hope of getting out whilst Russia continues to roll in more men and equipment with an ever increasing amount of heavy artillery being brought to bear. It's woeful that the West has willfully chosen to focus solely on supposed Russian losses (which have been significant) whilst almost entirely ignoring Ukrainian losses. What's almost certain is that Ukrainian casualties number well in the tens of thousands and the Russians aren't really hurting nearly as badly. Why would Zelensky go to every nation in the EU/West and ask for more heavy armor? UKR-forces simply don't have much left because it's all been destroyed.

Switchblades, Javelins, MANPADS, STARSTREAKS, NLAWS, ATGMS: are all small-arrow warfare and will only slow down RuAF movements *at best. *Moreover, Russian precision strikes on ammo-depots, logistic centers, command posts etc, are still on-going. How many of these switchblades will actually reach the frontlines and be used before they're desroyed is beyond me. That recent Slovakian (?) S-300 system was destroyed immediately when it reached the AO.

 I don't know what version of this war people are being fed but it ain't the real one...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

prospects of a new Finnish war?


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> prospects of a new Finnish war?



And where is Russia going to pull troops from? Drafting conscripts is deeply unpopular, or else Russia would have already done it.

There are only so many Chechens.



Blue In Green said:


> Small Arrow warfare (literally) doesn't win wars but can inflict varying degrees of damage onto the adversary.
> 
> 
> It is my understanding (thus far) that the vast majority (near complete totality) of Ukrainian heavy/light armor has been obliterated with fuel/supply lines being destroyed leaving any remaining Ukrainian armor without the necessary fuel to even move. UKR-AD is also gone (despite what Western media says) and believing pro-Ukraine reports would just be silly given that they will always paint a pretty picture on the ground contrary to what is actually happening.
> 
> RuAF (AF as in Armed forces in general) have taken away maneuver warfare from UKR-forces. Tens of thousands of Ukrainian forces in the Donbass region are surrounded in several cauldrons without any hope of getting out whilst Russia continues to roll in more men and equipment with an ever increasing amount of heavy artillery being brought to bear. It's woeful that the West has willfully chosen to focus solely on supposed Russian losses (which have been significant) whilst almost entirely ignoring Ukrainian losses. What's almost certain is that Ukrainian casualties number well in the tens of thousands and the Russians aren't really hurting nearly as badly. Why would Zelensky go to every nation in the EU/West and ask for more heavy armor? UKR-forces simply don't have much left because it's all been destroyed.
> 
> Switchblades, Javelins, MANPADS, STARSTREAKS, NLAWS, ATGMS: are all small-arrow warfare and will only slow down RuAF movements *at best. *Moreover, Russian precision strikes on ammo-depots, logistic centers, command posts etc, are still on-going. How many of these switchblades will actually reach the frontlines and be used before they're desroyed is beyond me. That recent Slovakian (?) S-300 system was destroyed immediately when it reached the AO.
> 
> I don't know what version of this war people are being fed but it ain't the real one...



I don’t know what version of the war you been reading, but the commander of Ukraine operations has been changed. Over 150 FSB agents fired/arrested. Several prominent Russian officials sent to Stalin’s old prisons for “re education”.

Anyone thinking this war is going successfully for Russia is being biased. We make fun of US for “failing” in Iraq and Afghanistan. But At least US held the WHOLE country both times.

Russia besides the land bridge is basically a little further than Feb 24th pre invasion. The cost? Massive.

So yes no doubt Eastern Ukraine looks like dog shit from being pounded into oblivion, but that’s also what Israel and US did when they were not meeting their objectives. They started demolishing everything and anything to “punish” the opponent. This is prime Israeli doctrine they openly boast about.

But Russia expected this to be a cakewalk and it ran into a meat grinder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514268951617974302
Nothing builds loyalty to ones country like pissing off a young child and leaving a humiliating memory of the one who was responsible for all this (the government)

Glad we are a focused on keeping women out of soccer stadiums and cutting grade school boys’ hair. Forget about the massive corruption and double digit inflation.....those are peanuts compared to these diabolical issues  

Cant wait for the Sunni Apologist and our very own Iranian Goebbels Spokesperson to defend this in a long massive wall of text.


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> And where is Russia going to pull troops from? Drafting conscripts is deeply unpopular, or else Russia would have already done it.
> 
> There are only so many Chechens.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know what version of the war you been reading, but the commander of Ukraine operations has been changed. Over 150 FSB agents fired/arrested. Several prominent Russian officials sent to Stalin’s old prisons for “re education”.
> 
> Anyone thinking this war is going successfully for Russia is being biased. We make fun of US for “failing” in Iraq and Afghanistan. But At least US held the WHOLE country both times.
> 
> Russia besides the land bridge is basically a little further than Feb 24th pre invasion. The cost? Massive.
> 
> So yes no doubt Eastern Ukraine looks like dog shit from being pounded into oblivion, but that’s also what Israel and US did when they were not meeting their objectives. They started demolishing everything and anything to “punish” the opponent. This is prime Israeli doctrine they openly boast about.
> 
> But Russia expected this to be a cakewalk and it ran into a meat grinder.



Fair enough, I've followed several Telegram channels as well as that one "The Duran" YouTube channel that has presented a very different picture of has been going on in Ukraine. 

I'm still largely lost as to who exactly is telling the truth or closest to it in this war.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514268951617974302
> Nothing builds loyalty to ones country like pissing off a young child and leaving a humiliating memory of the one who was responsible for all this (the government)
> 
> Glad we are a focused on keeping women out of soccer stadiums and cutting grade school boys’ hair. Forget about the massive corruption and double digit inflation.....those are peanuts compared to these diabolical issues
> 
> Cant wait for the Sunni Apologist and our very own Iranian Goebbels Spokesperson to defend this in a long massive wall of text.



I used to be that kid. 
Feelings change.


----------



## BigMelatonin

Blue In Green said:


> I'm still largely lost as to who exactly is telling the truth or closest to it in this war.


There won't be a clear picture till the war ends. There is extensive coverage of Russian losses and minimization of Ukrainian losses but certainly they are high on both sides. Russia has performed much worse than expected but it's hard to say Ukraine is winning at this point IMO.



TheImmortal said:


> our very own Iranian Goebbels Spokesperson to defend this in a long massive wall of text.


Lmao are you talking about me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514343602352279552


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> I used to be that kid.
> Feelings change.



Different. When you were that age it was during Revolution fervor. Look at American tv shows from 80’s and 90’s to get an idea how conservative the society is.

It is now 2022 and someone can identify as a Mailbox....yet in Iran its still the Middle Ages in some parts of the society.

The more you tell the youth you cannot be something the more they rebel.

In college here in the West, the biggest whores and misbehavers were kids who came from ultra strict unbringing who were now free from their family. Iron fist rule rarely brings change you seek.



BigMelatonin said:


> Lmao are you talking about me?



I don’t know who you are. So no.


----------



## Hydration

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514343602352279552


theyve been sharing intellligence since the start of the war man


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> Fair enough, I've followed several Telegram channels as well as that one "The Duran" YouTube channel that has presented a very different picture of has been going on in Ukraine.
> 
> I'm still largely lost as to who exactly is telling the truth or closest to it in this war.



Russia has done a ton of damage, but taken their share of bunches and little territorial gains considering the massive difference in power between Ukraine and Russia.

It’s more an embarrassment than a failure. At this point if the Donbass offensive fails then Putin is toast.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514298690122485768
Since when does a Quds force operative drive around in American SUV?

No bullet proof glass either....Iran never learns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

_Nabil_ said:


> Saudi, Kuwait to develop gas field despite Iran condemnation
> 
> Tehran in late March said the deal contravened ‘previously held negotiations’, adding it ‘reserves its right to exploit’ the field.
> 
> Iran [File: Abedin Taherkenareh/EPA]
> Published On 13 Apr 2022
> 
> Saudi Arabia and Kuwait will develop a disputed gas field despite Iranian objections while urging Tehran to engage in negotiations.
> 
> The Gulf allies will honour their deal – branded “illegal” by Iran – to develop the Arash/Dorra maritime gas field, the Saudi foreign ministry said in a statement on Wednesday.
> 
> “Saudi Arabia and … Kuwait affirm their right to exploit the natural resources in this area and that they will continue working to enforce what was agreed upon,” it said.
> 
> But the two countries also issued a new invitation for Iran to negotiate over the boundary of the gas field, the subject of a dispute that goes back decades.
> 
> “The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the State of Kuwait, as a single negotiating party, renew their invitation to the Islamic Republic of Iran to hold these negotiations,” the statement said.
> 
> Tehran in late March said the deal contravened “previously held negotiations”, adding it “reserves its right to exploit” the field.
> 
> The row over the field dates back to the 1960s, when Iran and Kuwait each awarded an offshore concession, one to the former Anglo-Iranian Oil Company, the forerunner to BP, and one to Royal Dutch Shell.
> 
> The two concessions overlapped in the northern part of the field, whose recoverable reserves are estimated at some 220 billion cubic metres (seven trillion cubic feet).
> 
> Iran and Kuwait have held unsuccessful talks for many years over their disputed maritime border area, which is rich in natural gas.
> 
> Iranian drilling of the field in 2001 spurred Kuwait and Saudi Arabia to agree on a maritime border deal, which stipulated they jointly develop the natural resources of the offshore zone.
> 
> Kuwait said in March the field was expected to produce one billion cubic feet of natural gas per day, with 84,000 barrels of condensate daily.
> 
> Iran-Saudi talks
> A news outlet affiliated with Iran’s Supreme National Security Council (SNSC) reported last month that Iran unilaterally suspended talks with regional rival Saudi Arabia without citing the reason.
> 
> Riyadh and Tehran have said they hope the discussions can ease years of tensions, but have downplayed expectations of a significant breakthrough.
> 
> The two countries ended diplomatic ties in 2016 when Saudi Arabia’s embassy in Tehran was stormed by protesters following the execution of a prominent Shia religious leader by the Sunni-majority kingdom.
> 
> Riyadh supported then-United States President Donald Trump’s “maximum pressure” campaign of harsh sanctions on Iran after his unilateral withdrawal from the country’s 2015 nuclear deal with world powers. It also blamed Iran for a major attack on its oil facilities in 2019, an allegation Tehran denied.
> 
> The two countries also stand on opposite sides in the war in Yemen, where a Saudi-led coalition has been fighting against the Iran-aligned Houthi movement since 2014.
> 
> The first round of secret talks, which was held in Iraq’s capital in April 2020, had signalled a potential thaw between Iran and Saudi Arabia.


btw thats the reason Aramco's facilities were hit 2 weeks ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Seeing how its latest disingenuous plots to provoke instability on Iran's eastern borders as well as within Iranian society have rapidly fizzled out into yet another miserable failure of humongous proportions, the incompetent zio-American enemy has become desperate to the point of commissioning the production of ostensibly fake video clips and spreading them online in the vain hope of provoking the desired destructive outcome.

Examples:

* One obviously staged video circulating on "social media" which attempts to make it look as if a young Afghan immigrant girl is stomped in the head by a male person whom they try to pass off as a member of Iranian security forces. The clip was debunked sequence by sequence by both Iranian and Afghan patriots who manage to see through this cheap piece of zionist and western intoxication, that can impossibly appeal to anyone but to certified morons. This ridiculous item is supposed to incite our Afghan brothers against us.

* A second ludicrously amateurish, transparent fallacy of a production, of equally shabby quality, has a few Afghan immigrants act as if they were proceeding to molest an Iranian woman. We're kindly asked by operatives in Tel Aviv, Washington and Brussels to believe the men in the video are stupid enough to stick their faces into the camera lens and then upload the piece to the internet, in a country where rapists are hung by their necks until dead. The enemy is deluding itself to believe that the nonsense will enrage Iranians against their Afghan cousins.

Iran's existential foes seem to have less grey matter left beneath their craniums than the feebleminded lot they aspire to trigger with this gutter-level hoax show.

For an extensive discussion of the above, watch the following instructive program:







__________




TheImmortal said:


> Sunni Apologist



"Sunni vs Shia" is a bogus reading of events which exists only in the minds of takfiris, sectarianists, as well as some other short-sighted folk. Every conflict in the region has been political at its roots, by its essence and in the way it was carried out. In each and every case, at least one of the opposing sides has been of a composite nature from the sectarian or ethnic point of view.

Another recurrent factor is the relentless policy of the zionist, US and EU regimes to try and foment regionwide social tensions along subjectively perceived religious and ethno-national lines, in conformity with their goal of dismembering every large nation-state in the area and uprooting corresponding societies for generations to come.

Thank God Iranian authorities, above all the Supreme Leader himself, are smart enough to have banished from official use all such keywords designed for neuro-linguistic programming purposes by the Iran's existential enemies.

__________




Hydration said:


> theyve been sharing intellligence since the start of the war man



An American user suddenly popping up to flood the Iranian Chill Thread with Ukraine-related NATO propaganda from "Tweets" hardly anyone is going to read... Just shows us how worried Washington and its supporters have become about Russo-Iranian ties and how much effort they're putting into trying to inflame Iranian public opinion against the Islamic Republic's Russian partners. Not that any of these attempts has ever born fruit or allowed them to alter the ground reality though. Let them, it's nothing but a waste of their time and resources.

The US empire has entered an advanced stage of decline, is finding itself powerless to stymie the inexorable rise of emerging powers and the subsequent advent of a multipolar order (which is going to greatly benefit nations of the global south), and is acting accordingly: like a blinded person panicking and gesticulating erratically, not knowing how to escape their predicament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> Russia has done a ton of damage, but taken their share of bunches and little territorial gains considering the massive difference in power between Ukraine and Russia.
> 
> It’s more an embarrassment than a failure. At this point if the Donbass offensive fails then Putin is toast.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514298690122485768
> Since when does a Quds force operative drive around in American SUV?
> 
> No bullet proof glass either....Iran never learns.


Even for an ambassador of any country should be in an armored vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Oldman1 said:


> Even for an ambassador of any country should be in an armored vehicle.



Iran is either slow, unable to, or willfully negligent in providing the basic security necessities for its diplomats abroad. How this person was riding in an unarmored vehicle is beyond me....

You'd think that after shahid Hajj-Qassems murder, Iran would take the most precautions in making sure its own guys are somewhat safe but this recent incident doesn't exactly inspire much confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Oldman1 said:


> Even for an ambassador of any country should be in an armored vehicle.



At least that’s a nice Tahoe.

Solemani was in something like this:







Fakhrizadeh was in this:







Meanwhile they show their 10th armoured vehicle that never gets mass produced. And spend most of their time wondering if a strand of a woman’s hair has fallen out of a hijab somewhere in Tehran or if a guy is buying alcohol to party with his friends.

Telling you, the priorities make no sense. 


Took them 20 years and countless sabatoges to build a military branch/unit dedicated that will protect nuclear facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oldman1

Blue In Green said:


> Iran is either slow, unable to, or willfully negligent in providing the basic security necessities for its diplomats abroad. How this person was riding in an unarmored care is beyond me....


Lack of oversight or shortage of armored vehicles.



TheImmortal said:


> At least that’s a nice Tahoe.
> 
> Solemani was in something like this:
> 
> View attachment 834069
> 
> 
> Fakhrizadeh was in this:
> 
> View attachment 834070
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile they show their 10th armoured vehicle that never gets mass produced. And spend most of their time wondering if a strand of a woman’s hair has fallen out of a hijab somewhere in Tehran or if a guy is buying alcohol to party with his friends.
> 
> Telling you, the priorities make no sense. As for the
> 
> 
> Took them 20 years and countless sabatoges to build a military branch/unit dedicated that will protect nuclear facilities


He was in a Honda pilot? Didn't know that. 

I mean you can get an armored version of the Tahoe.


----------



## Blue In Green

Oldman1 said:


> Lack of oversight or shortage of armored vehicles.



Respectfully speaking no, I genuinely think their priorities are messing with any sort of proper initiative meant to tackle such issues in the first place. 

TheImmortal is correct. Iran is placing focus on things that don't matter and are WAY TOO SLOW in responding to critical security issues that should have been rectified years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Blue In Green said:


> Respectfully speaking no, I genuinely think their priorities are messing with any sort of proper initiative meant to tackle such issues in the first place.
> 
> TheImmortal is correct. Iran is placing focus on things that don't matter and are WAY TOO SLOW in responding to critical security issues that should have been rectified years ago.


Well that's surprising if true considering their main enemy Israel willing to go so far to target Iranians in high places with the exception of what U.S. did but that's extremely rare and only in response to something.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Different. When you were that age it was during Revolution fervor. Look at American tv shows from 80’s and 90’s to get an idea how conservative the society is.
> 
> It is now 2022 and someone can identify as a Mailbox....yet in Iran its still the Middle Ages in some parts of the society.
> 
> The more you tell the youth you cannot be something the more they rebel.
> 
> In college here in the West, the biggest whores and misbehavers were kids who came from ultra strict unbringing who were now free from their family. Iron fist rule rarely brings change you seek.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know who you are. So no.



I am as not that close to the revolution spike either.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> I am as not that close to the revolution spike either.



Revolution honeymoon lasted to about mid 1990’s.

Then the infamous student protests happened also Khatami’s presidency led to some minor social reforms.

1995 iran and 2022 Iran are two very different places. You did have any guts to say anything against the Supreme Leader in the streets then. Now they are burning down statues and screaming it. The taboo has worn off.

Iran needs to negotiate with the people. Put up social issues to referendum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

I remember my grandfather and father and aunt telling me stories about harsh discipline and violence against students by faculty and teachers in the schools of Reza Shah and his son. The Reza shah schools even used falakeh, cut boys hair very short and required uniforms. The shah era school were less violent but teachers still hit and humiliated students in elementary and middle school levels, though the abuse against high schoolers were more verbal and not so physical as teenage boys would probably hit back the teachers. Even American schools routinely used paddles in elementary schools into the 80s. I imagine the IRI schools are much softer because the people are much softer and less violent toward their kids than in the previous generations. My grandfather spent his early elementary school years in a Qajar style maktab, but his middle and high school years were the Reza Shah schools and the violence from teachers was still the same. People were just more rough and mean back then...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

*In a break with the past, U.S. is using intel to fight an info war with Russia, even when the intel isn't rock solid*

*“It doesn’t have to be solid intelligence,” one U.S. official said. “It’s more important to get out ahead of them [the Russians], Putin specifically, before they do something."*

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/na...nfo-war-russia-even-intel-isnt-rock-rcna23014

_______

Straight from the horse's mouth, a cruelly damning admission: US regime officials tell American propaganda outlet NBC News that in their propaganda war against Russia, they will not shy away from citing shaky intelligence.

Translation: they will lie through their teeth as with the inexistent Iraqi WMD in 2003.

And they still have the nerve, in 2022, to claim that this sort of a practice represents a "break with the past", when they have amply demonstrated to every objective observer that this is, on the contrary, the very essence of their modus operandi.

After this, anyone still placing trust in mainstream media and buying into hollow US and NATO narratives about Russia's military operation in Ukraine, is a genuinely hopeless case.

Pompeo unashamedly spelled out the supreme guiding principle of US policy:







While the regime officials who talked to NBC News reminded us of the fact that the latest American propaganda campaign, namely the one on Russia and Ukraine, does not derogate from the rule.


----------



## TheImmortal

WudangMaster said:


> I remember my grandfather and father and aunt telling me stories about harsh discipline and violence against students by faculty and teachers in the schools of Reza Shah and his son. The Reza shah schools even used falakeh, cut boys hair very short and required uniforms. The shah era school were less violent but teachers still hit and humiliated students in elementary and middle school levels, though the abuse against high schoolers were more verbal and not so physical as teenage boys would probably hit back the teachers. Even American schools routinely used paddles in elementary schools into the 80s. I imagine the IRI schools are much softer because the people are much softer and less violent toward their kids than in the previous generations. My grandfather spent his early elementary school years in a Qajar style maktab, but his middle and high school years were the Reza Shah schools and the violence from teachers was still the same. People were just more rough and mean back then...



Can’t compare 1950’s to 2022.

Blacks were segregated back then so that means it’s okay if Iran segregates Afghans today? Come on.

Social freedoms are being unnecessarily restrained when the focus should be the enemy at the gates. China has this luxury to be doing this (like banning girly man movies) because it is providing economic prosperity to its citizens as well as defending the country’s national interests and expanding its power. Thus when you provide for your people you can then smack them around a little regarding social freedoms.

Not double digit inflation, corruption scandal after corruption scandal, zero economic reform...list goes on and on. And you in the middle of all this let’s kick the average citizen suffering from Western economic warfare? Makes no sense


----------



## Xerxes22

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514388806467788801
> 
> 
> It looks like the Ukrainians hit the Moskva


Why do u spread American poison perspective here. Go sumwhere else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> The real sad thing is, Russia has all these heavy bombers and bomber fighters yet aid just pours in.
> 
> With all these “spy satellites” and tech available to them they cannot even detect 100 Tanks entering the country from Western side?
> 
> 
> Remember when I told EVERYONE on here nukes don’t prevent you from getting bled to death in a proxy conflict? I was pointing to those naive individuals who thought having a nuke ment Israel and US wouldn’t challenge Iran in Syria and Yemen. That everyone would “think twice” before challenging Iran.
> 
> Well here you go, Russia has the most nukes on the planet and NATO and US are killing Russians by the thousands using Ukraine as the surrogate.
> 
> 
> Nukes are great if you are Nazi’s and Berlin is surrounded.
> 
> Nukes are great if you are Russians and its Stalingard
> 
> Nukes are great if you are Israel and 3 Arab countries invade you at the same time.
> 
> 
> Nukes for geopolitical expansion? Doesn’t do a damn thing.


When people were referring to Nukes, it was about those 3 examples you gave, rather than proxy conflict.


Blue In Green said:


> Small Arrow warfare (literally) doesn't win wars but can inflict varying degrees of damage onto the adversary.


I dunno man. A few thousand switchblades could definitely turn the tide. It's really a numbers game here. You give a country 10,000 switch blades with the ability to freely deploy them......any sort of loitering munition in the 1000s is just literally on demand CAS, instantly. 

Russia will have to pay a very heavy price for victory here. It could be offset if Russia had total air superiority and run 100s of sorties a day, but that is not that case. Fighting a ground war when the enemy has a info advantage, and an equipment advantage due to the combine inventory of NATO countries, 1000s of switch blades and javelins. It's pretty bleak.


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> *In a break with the past, U.S. is using intel to fight an info war with Russia, even when the intel isn't rock solid*
> 
> *“It doesn’t have to be solid intelligence,” one U.S. official said. “It’s more important to get out ahead of them [the Russians], Putin specifically, before they do something."*
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/na...nfo-war-russia-even-intel-isnt-rock-rcna23014
> 
> _______
> 
> Straight from the horse's mouth, a cruelly damning admission: US regime officials tell American propaganda outlet NBC News that in their propaganda war against Russia, they will not shy away from citing shaky intelligence.
> 
> Translation: they will lie through their teeth as with the inexistent Iraqi WMD in 2003.
> 
> And they still have the nerve, in 2022, to claim that this sort of a practice represents a "break with the past", when they have amply demonstrated to every objective observer that this is, on the contrary, the very essence of their modus operandi.
> 
> After this, anyone still placing trust in mainstream media and buying into hollow US and NATO narratives about Russia's military operation in Ukraine, is a genuinely hopeless case.
> 
> Pompeo unashamedly spelled out the supreme guiding principle of the US policy:
> 
> View attachment 834077
> 
> 
> While the regime officials who talked to NBC News reminded us of the fact that the latest American propaganda campaign, namely the one on Russia and Ukraine, does not derogate from the rule.



Thanks for being in this forum!

By the way in the last two days, no building was set on fire in Israel.

Last one was the refinery and the temple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> When people were referring to Nukes, it was about those 3 examples you gave, rather than proxy conflict.



No it was not, many thought it would make Israel/US back off. Doesn’t work that way. They know Iran isn’t going to nuke Israel because it bombed its assets in Syria. Iran isn’t suicidal. It would guarantee Saudi Arabia going nuclear and likely Turkey. Would work completely counter productive to Iranian interests.

A land invasion of Iran is basically impossible without at least 750K soldiers. No country in the region can wage such a war nor does any country have such a war chest for such a war.

Iran has home field advantage (see Ukraine), topography (bad for invasion), troop count (1M+ Including basij it could be as many as 5M+), make war extremely costly (1T+).

So again a land invasion of Iran where nukes would be needed to save the country is a fairytale.

US and maybe China could wage such a war on Iran and neither will ever do it since the political, economic, and military capital required is beyond reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Atleast half of these weapons get destroyed on route. One military analysts estimated that no more than 1/4-1/3 would make it to the Ukrainians on the front. I guess as long as the defense contractors get paid, that's all that counts.



Stryker1982 said:


> Look at this aid package.
> 
> View attachment 834028
> 
> 
> You can do quite alot of damage with some of the items on this list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Honestly I feel so bad for the Ukrainian people. Zelensky is extremely corrupt. A comedian worth more than 1 billion with a 30 million dollar villa in Florida demanding more and more weapons ? A dream come true for the military industrial complex of the United States. Defense contractors will surely celebrate with him at his villa when all is said and done.


----------



## Muhammed45

_Nabil_ said:


> What's wrong about speaking Arabic as a second language ???? It's the Quran language after all!!!!
> 
> You are writing in English, the language of USA and Britains, your vilest enemies .
> 
> Please enlighting us, Is being Iranian patriot equals being anti Anything Arabic ?? If yes, can you explain why?


Arabic language is one of the strongest languages in the world. You can convey a massage full of meaning in a short sentence. Most of Iranian scientists during Islamic golden ages published their works in Arabic such as Abu Ali Sina, Abul wafa Buzjani, Abu rayhan Birouni etc etc. It made Arabic language of science and technology, thanks to Iranians Europeans had to learn Arabic to catch up with us during their Renaissance.

Arabic words have extensively strengthened Persian language, our outstanding poet Hafez begins his work with an Arabic sentence. Sa'adi uses Arabic words in the lines to make his works outstaدding. Arabic is an inseparable part of Iranian literature. We love Arabic language, specially, when we want to speak too politely, we use Arabic word in order to strengthen our words. An Arab guy can easily read through the lines of Iranian official letters. Our alphabet is Arabic having 4 extra letters پ ژ گ چ

Btw, Arabic should have become the number language of the world, the internal conflicts caused backwardness in our societies.

Speaking Persian and learning the language is like eating honey, so soft, lovely and beautiful. I advice you learn Persian, it is the language of revolution, the voice of humanity against international bullies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514383867519643650


then woe for your navy in Persian Gulf ...
we have more Anti ship missiles ready for you ...
and Persian Gulf is narrower and shallower than Black sea ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Very interesting and relevant


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Fakhrizadeh was in this:


That's bulletproof as I understand he was out of the vehicle when it happened


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514241084767014913

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sha ah

Free speech in the west 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514220674474258436

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Last remnants of Azov fighters in Mariupol hiding in underground tunnels. According to reports, Russians are demanding they surrender otherwise they will flood the tunnels with the help of half a dozen firetrucks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514271391499046925

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Last remnants of Azov fighters in Mariupol hiding in underground tunnels. According to reports, Russians are demanding they surrender otherwise they will flood the tunnels with the help of half a dozen firetrucks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514271391499046925


waste of resources , use Egyptian, western and Israeli approved tactic of filling the tunnels with gases , easier and more effective

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sanel1412

Any Word about up coming military parade,every year on 18-20 April there was military parade, should be in few days


----------



## sha ah

Gases ? But then they'll cry to the world about chemical weapons. Honestly the Russians should flood the tunnels with manure water. Either Azov fighters can surrender or drown in feces. LOL



Hack-Hook said:


> waste of resources , use Egyptian, western and Israeli approved tactic of filling the tunnels with gases , easier and more effective


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Can’t compare 1950’s to 2022.
> 
> Blacks were segregated back then so that means it’s okay if Iran segregates Afghans today? Come on.
> 
> Social freedoms are being unnecessarily restrained when the focus should be the enemy at the gates. China has this luxury to be doing this (like banning girly man movies) because it is providing economic prosperity to its citizens as well as defending the country’s national interests and expanding its power. Thus when you provide for your people you can then smack them around a little regarding social freedoms.
> 
> Not double digit inflation, corruption scandal after corruption scandal, zero economic reform...list goes on and on. And you in the middle of all this let’s kick the average citizen suffering from Western economic warfare? Makes no sense


A rare moment you make sense. This type up behavior unnecessarily undermines the system and turns away the populace for what? A hair style? If that were my boy I’d smash the person’s face in the wall. Mind you, my kid’ll never have that funky hair in the first place.


----------



## Xerxes22

F-22Raptor said:


> Even the Russians admit serious damage to the Moskva. Very embarrassing for the Russians.


Isnt it embarrassing for you Yankees that Russia is about to take away the whole of the east of Ukraine? Whilst you helplessly stand there and take it. You cant do anything. The American empire cant do anything. 

NATO also knows it can't do jackshit against Russia since railway system, logistics is horrendous in western Europe. NATO wudve gotten involved a long time ago if it cud. The fact is it is too militarily broke to do anything against Russia. 

But u know it feels so good to see all those Ukrainian cities falling under our friend Russia's control. It feels great with every territory taken. Our Friend Russia gets bigger bigger. Make no mistake Yankee rider, whole of Ukraine will be taken and I'll get batshit drunk as to celebrate.

Glory to Iran or whatever the hell they say in Ukrainian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Who knows if the ship had an accident or was struck by a missile. Regardless that's one Russian ship, meanwhile the entire Ukrainian navy has been annihilated and 1000+ Ukrainian marines surrendered yesterday. 

The price of everything is soaring in the west and they keep saying "It's Putin's price hike" The leaders of the west have gone mad. They're essentially sanctioning themselves at this point. 

The last holdouts in Mariupol are surrounded from all sides. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514500375977549826


Xerxes22 said:


> Isnt it embarrassing for you Yankees that Russia is about to take away the whole of the east of Ukraine? Whilst you helplessly stand there and take it. You cant do anything. The American empire cant do anything.
> 
> NATO also knows it can't do jackshit against Russia since railway system, logistics is horrendous in western Europe. NATO wudve gotten involved a long time ago if it cud. The fact is it is too militarily broke to do anything against Russia.
> 
> But u know it feels so good to see all those Ukrainian cities falling under our friend Russia's control. It feels great with every territory taken. Our Friend Russia gets bigger bigger. Make no mistake Yankee rider, whole of Ukraine will be taken and I'll get batshit drunk as to celebrate.
> 
> Glory to Iran or whatever the hell they say in Ukrainian.


----------



## Xerxes22

sha ah said:


> Who knows if the ship had an accident or was struck by a missile. Regardless that's one Russian ship, meanwhile the entire Ukrainian navy has been annihilated and 1000+ Ukrainian marines surrendered yesterday.
> 
> The price of everything is soaring in the west and they keep saying "It's Putin's price hike" The leaders of the west have gone mad. They're essentially sanctioning themselves at this point.
> 
> The last holdouts in Mariupol are surrounded from all sides.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514500375977549826


One theory is that it hit mines that drifted away in the heavy storm. Or cud American or SAS underwater divers have done something? IDK if that's even possible. But it cudve been the mines. I don't believe the UKR firing anti ship missile theory.


----------



## sha ah

Either way it hasn't sunk. It's being towed for repairs.

Western sources keep talking about Russian mobile crematoriums. LOL Just like Saddam had mobile chemical weapons labs. So ridiculous.

Russians treat injured Ukrainian soldiers. Meanwhile Ukrainian soldiers kill and torture captured Russians.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513950246333825030


Xerxes22 said:


> One theory is that it hit mines that drifted away in the heavy storm. Or cud American or SAS underwater divers have done something? IDK if that's even possible. But it cudve been the mines. I don't believe the UKR firing anti ship missile theory.



Look at the stragglers run. LOL Russians claiming they destroyed 40+ armored vehicles and killed hundreds in this escape attempt with hundreds more surrendering.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514326286331752456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512470180848353282

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samar111

Xerxes22 said:


> Isnt it embarrassing for you Yankees that Russia is about to take away the whole of the east of Ukraine? Whilst you helplessly stand there and take it. You cant do anything. The American empire cant do anything.
> 
> NATO also knows it can't do jackshit against Russia since railway system, logistics is horrendous in western Europe. NATO wudve gotten involved a long time ago if it cud. The fact is it is too militarily broke to do anything against Russia.
> 
> But u know it feels so good to see all those Ukrainian cities falling under our friend Russia's control. It feels great with every territory taken. Our Friend Russia gets bigger bigger. Make no mistake Yankee rider, whole of Ukraine will be taken and I'll get batshit drunk as to celebrate.
> 
> Glory to Iran or whatever the hell they say in Ukrainian.


Disgusting..... You are cheering for war? Innocent people are being killed. How would you feel if India invaded Bangaldesh? Not good? Right? How would feel if i said that every territory taken by the Indian army feels great? Let me tell you my dear Bangladeshi friend your country would not be able to put up much resistance. Much less than what the brave people of Ukraine have done.


----------



## sha ah

There are so many clips of captured Ukrainian troops from Mariupol. However some western pundits are still in denial. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514094429115723778

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Muhammed45 said:


> Arabic language is one of the strongest languages in the world. You can convey a massage full of meaning in a short sentence. Most of Iranian scientists during Islamic golden ages published their works in Arabic such as Abu Ali Sina, Abul wafa Buzjani, Abu rayhan Birouni etc etc. It made Arabic language of science and technology, thanks to Iranians Europeans had to learn Arabic to catch up with us during their Renaissance.
> 
> Arabic words have extensively strengthened Persian language, our outstanding poet Hafez begins his work with an Arabic sentence. Sa'adi uses Arabic words in the lines to make his works outstaدding. Arabic is an inseparable part of Iranian literature. We love Arabic language, specially, when we want to speak too politely, we use Arabic word in order to strengthen our words. An Arab guy can easily read through the lines of Iranian official letters. Our alphabet is Arabic having 4 extra letters پ ژ گ چ
> 
> Btw, Arabic should have become the number language of the world, the internal conflicts caused backwardness in our societies.
> 
> Speaking Persian and learning the language is like eating honey, so soft, lovely and beautiful. I advice you learn Persian, it is the language of revolution, the voice of humanity against international bullies.


I have no animosity with Arabic language or any Arab culture or any other language..I am pointing to a principal fact that "language" is the gateway to a culture..destroy your "native" language and you destroy your culture...We should remove all non-Farsi words from our language...I love it when they create Farsi equivalents for "English" words...but when it comes to "Arabic" the Islamic Republic promotes it to replace "Farsi" words for "Arabic"....no culture in the world has ever done that..that is why Iranians who love their culture and language call the "Islamic Republic" the second Arab invasion of Iran (culturally speaking)...There are millions of Iranians inside and outside that see this and are silent about it because if we speak too loud it will affect Iran's political friendship with the Arab allies.....So we tolerate this but now I see it turning into an avalanche not just words but full sentences...IR not only does not promote Iranian origin culture but in any chance will suppress this culture to attain political points with our Arab allies ...just observe how little coverage they give to Noruz events or anything related to Pre-Islamic Culture of Iran..in our 3000 year recorded history we have only been muslim the last 600 years the remaining 2400 years we were Persian with our own rich traditions and language.

I Quebec province of Canada where I lived for 30 years there are 6 million French speaking Canadians ..you are not allowed to use "English" in schools, or in your business signs...there are no Road signs in Quebec in "English" (only 10 min to NY border!). Why...because when you live amongst 400 million English speakers if you do not protect your language you will lose it and you will lose the French culture next...
I hope I made my points and as I said it is no attack against Arabic language or Arab speakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514591663561265160
We know Iran recently announced their own project.

This could be gamechanging in the future as lasers get more powerful and costs drop down.

Video shows UAV and mortar interception using a laser beam. This is helpful for a short range air defense system. Or a supplement to a long or medium range air defense system.

Such a system accompanying S-300, Bavar, or 3rd Khordad, can help intercept suicide drones or TB2 from attacking them.

Also can move along side troop convoys or troop groupings to prevent those disastrous TB2 montage clips we saw in Armenia and Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514591663561265160
> We know Iran recently announced their own project.
> 
> This could be gamechanging in the future as lasers get more powerful and costs drop down.
> 
> Video shows UAV and mortar interception using a laser beam. This is helpful for a short range air defense system. Or a supplement to a long or medium range air defense system.
> 
> Such a system accompanying S-300, Bavar, or 3rd Khordad, can help intercept suicide drones or TB2 from attacking them.
> 
> Also can move along side troop convoys or troop groupings to prevent those disastrous TB2 montage clips we saw in Armenia and Ukraine.




We have talked a lot how easy the defense is.

Limitations of fog, dust, mist and others

So not that easy in real life.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> We have talked a lot how easy the defense is.
> 
> Limitations of fog, dust, mist and others
> 
> So NO



_A lot of people think that high-energy lasers, or HELs, can't penetrate fog, rain and dust, said Thomas Webber, director of the Directed Energy Division's Technical Center, U.S. Army Space and Missile Defense Command. That's just plain wrong._





__





Army Developing Lasers That Pierce Fog, Dust to Destroy Targets


This Mobile High-Energy Laser-equipped Stryker was evaluated April 12 during the 2017 Maneuver Fires Integrated Experiment at Fort Sill, Okla. The MEHEL can shoot a drone out of the sky using a 5kW laser. (U.S. Army photo by C. Todd Lopez) A lot of people think that high-energy lasers, or HELs...




www.aerodefensetech.com





I’m sure the engineers of Iran, US, Israel, and China know much more than a handful of fanboys on a military forum....

Lasers weapons will likely make their debut also on 6th Gen fighter jets in the future.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> _A lot of people think that high-energy lasers, or HELs, can't penetrate fog, rain and dust, said Thomas Webber, director of the Directed Energy Division's Technical Center, U.S. Army Space and Missile Defense Command. That's just plain wrong._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Developing Lasers That Pierce Fog, Dust to Destroy Targets
> 
> 
> This Mobile High-Energy Laser-equipped Stryker was evaluated April 12 during the 2017 Maneuver Fires Integrated Experiment at Fort Sill, Okla. The MEHEL can shoot a drone out of the sky using a 5kW laser. (U.S. Army photo by C. Todd Lopez) A lot of people think that high-energy lasers, or HELs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aerodefensetech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure the engineers of Iran, US, Israel, and China know much more than a handful of fanboys on a military forum....
> 
> Lasers weapons will likely make their debut also on 6th Gen fighter jets in the future.



Also KSA and Israel barely can see and track Iranian drones.

It is useless when you cannot track it well.

KSA said they are using Chinese laser weapons and have neutralized one UAV so far.

The guys who own the project have gain to overstate things. He wants to use pure spectra and multiple rays that will increase the price and complexity.

Among us you are the one who has never touched engineering books and advanced Laser equipments.

I would recommend to stay humble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514591663561265160
> We know Iran recently announced their own project.
> 
> This could be gamechanging in the future as lasers get more powerful and costs drop down.
> 
> Video shows UAV and mortar interception using a laser beam. This is helpful for a short range air defense system. Or a supplement to a long or medium range air defense system.
> 
> Such a system accompanying S-300, Bavar, or 3rd Khordad, can help intercept suicide drones or TB2 from attacking them.
> 
> Also can move along side troop convoys or troop groupings to prevent those disastrous TB2 montage clips we saw in Armenia and Ukraine.


The utility of lasers will really be seen in combatting small UAVs that are hard to engage with SAMs, but I only see it as a complimentary system to current SAM based AD. Lasers can't really compete with Iron dome in terms of rate of fire unless they radically revamp this system into something like Star wars.

Honestly, I haven't seen any TB2 footage from Ukraine in a long while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Finally Laser is LOS:

-It can be detected easily. Very vulnerable.

-It needs a line of attack and cannot engage low flying objects.

Many more that can be found in this tread.

We will see a lot more laser guns coming out soon but no miracle to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I read years ago that China and Iran had developed a type of paint / coating that could deflect the laser from such weapons. Not sure if there's any truth to it, but I know that there are only a few countries in the world that have experimented with laser weapons. 

The viability of such weapons will depend on the price and how effective such a weapon would be in the real world as opposed to a controlled environment. I wonder how effective such a weapons would be vs something like the Phalanx ? Either way any weapon can be overwhelmed with saturation attacks.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514591663561265160
> We know Iran recently announced their own project.
> 
> This could be gamechanging in the future as lasers get more powerful and costs drop down.
> 
> Video shows UAV and mortar interception using a laser beam. This is helpful for a short range air defense system. Or a supplement to a long or medium range air defense system.
> 
> Such a system accompanying S-300, Bavar, or 3rd Khordad, can help intercept suicide drones or TB2 from attacking them.
> 
> Also can move along side troop convoys or troop groupings to prevent those disastrous TB2 montage clips we saw in Armenia and Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Also KSA and Israel barely can see and track Iranian drones.



This is just plain wrong.

Israel has done very well intercepting LO Shahed models over Iraq, Golan, and reaching Israel borders. Just last month they did intercept 2.

As for Saudi Arabia they don’t have anywhere near the radar density as a small country like Israel or nearly as powerful radars like OTH radar that Israel has. Even then they have intercepted a large amount of Yemen drones. As for Iranian drones, Iran only attacked once directly (Armaco attack) so not a huge thing to go off of.

Even Iran has struggled with drones with Karaj attack and Drone base attack to name recent ones. So some will make it thru.



Shawnee said:


> The guys who own the project have gain to overstate things. He wants to use pure spectra and multiple rays that will increase the price and complexity.



Your theory doesn’t make sense given the amount of countries pursuing this tech.

Iran and China don’t work like Western Military industrial complexes that trick the military into fantasy projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I might be wrong but I think you can see the Iranian laser weapon in this video at 24 seconds






here's a screenshot of it


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> This is just plain wrong.
> 
> Israel has done very well intercepting LO Shahed models over Iraq, Golan, and reaching Israel borders. Just last month they did intercept 2.
> 
> As for Saudi Arabia they don’t have anywhere near the radar density as a small country like Israel or nearly as powerful radars like OTH radar that Israel has. Even then they have intercepted a large amount of Yemen drones. As for Iranian drones, Iran only attacked once directly (Armaco attack) so not a huge thing to go off of.
> 
> Even Iran has struggled with drones with Karaj attack and Drone base attack to name recent ones. So some will make it thru.
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory doesn’t make sense given the amount of countries pursuing this tech.
> 
> Iran and China don’t work like Western Military industrial complexes that trick the military into fantasy projects.



Chinese lasers are in active use in KSA.
Maybe western laser guns too.

A Saudi officer recently claimed one kill with a Chinese gun.

Same officer said it is very difficult to see these drones and when you see them they go off radar constantly.

Did you watch the drone attack footage on the Jeddah reservoirs? I could not see the drone at all. It was invisible!!!!

A guy who pitches his project will over state. He needs funding for his project 

There is a place for Lasers in the coming years but no miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Finally Laser is LOS:
> 
> -It can be detected easily. Very vulnerable.
> 
> -It needs a line of attack and cannot engage low flying objects.
> 
> Many more that can be found in this tread.
> 
> We will see a lot more laser guns coming out soon but no miracle to happen.



You seem to misunderstand it’s purpose. It is made to be a SHORAD and can accompany troops and expensive long range systems to defend it against small projectiles. Iran has plenty of EO based defense systems, so clearly LOS based air defense isn’t dead. A lot more effective than sky guard and AAA systems.

It is not ment to be a “miracle” but a lower cost solution than the the $100K-250K per interceptor USD that some countries use for anti rocket interception tech.

If it can intercept TB2 or a suicide drone the cost saved alone from one interception would pay for the entire system. Look at what one TB2 did to an entire column of Russian troops. Tens of millions of dollars in damages.

Technology is still very new and as time passes the lasers will get stronger and more cost effective as mass production of components brings down price.

I think Iran can be a game changer in this field. I await to see their designs.



Shawnee said:


> Chinese lasers are in active use in KSA.
> Maybe western laser guns too.
> 
> A Saudi officer recently claimed one kill with a Chinese gun.
> 
> Same officer said it is very difficult to see these drones and when you see them they go off radar constantly.
> 
> Did you watch the drone attack footage on the Jeddah reservoirs? I could not see the drone at all. It was invisible!!!!
> 
> A guy who pitches his project will over state. He needs funding for his project
> 
> There is a place for Lasers in the coming years but no miracle.



1 drone makes it thru out of 50 attacks (example)

Shawnee: DRONES are invisible!

Come on man, everything is a game of statistics.

I guess MI-17 helicopters are “invisible” because they made it to Belograd and attacked Russian fuel depots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I might be wrong but I think you can see the Iranian laser weapon in this video at 24 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a screenshot of it
> 
> View attachment 834315



That’s old tech.






This is the new prototype.

Again the field is still very young and rapidly developing. Check back in 10-15 years and you will see the potential.


----------



## sha ah

Chinese navy have also experimented with laser weapons. My question is, why not just use a gattling gun directed by radar like the Phalanx ?


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> You seem to misunderstand it’s purpose. It is made to be a SHORAD and can accompany troops and expensive long range systems to defend it against small projectiles. Iran has plenty of EO based defense systems, so clearly LOS based air defense isn’t dead. A lot more effective than sky guard and AAA systems.
> 
> It is not ment to be a “miracle” but a lower cost solution than the the $100K-250K per interceptor USD that some countries use for anti rocket interception tech.
> 
> If it can intercept TB2 or a suicide drone the cost saved alone from one interception would pay for the entire system. Look at what one TB2 did to an entire column of Russian troops. Tens of millions of dollars in damages.
> 
> Technology is still very new and as time passes the lasers will get stronger and more cost effective as mass production of components brings down price.
> 
> I think Iran can be a game changer in this field. I await to see their designs.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 drone makes it thru out of 50 attacks (example)
> 
> Shawnee: DRONES are invisible!
> 
> Come on man, everything is a game of statistics.
> 
> I guess MI-17 helicopters are “invisible” because they made it to Belograd and attacked Russian fuel depots.



One drone out of 50?

On the day of Jeddah attack no evidence of air defense activation happened.

This is 100 percent real life result.

I quoted the Saudi officer too.



sha ah said:


> Chinese navy have also experimented with laser weapons. My question is, why not just use a gattling gun directed by radar like the Phalanx ?
> 
> View attachment 834319



Their only only true justification is price.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Chinese navy have also experimented with laser weapons. My question is, why not just use a gattling gun directed by radar like the Phalanx ?
> 
> View attachment 834319



Phalanx needs to be reloaded. Phalanx is not precise...it relies on large projectile spray with a delay. Nothing moves faster than speed of light. Cost like you said. Unlimited Ammo with a laser as long as power source is working.

Many benefits.

They can compliment one another. You can have a CWIS system on board and a laser based. This will create even more protection


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Phalanx needs to be reloaded. Phalanx is not precise...it relies on large projectile spray with a delay. Nothing moves faster than speed of light. Cost like you said. Unlimited Ammo with a laser as long as power source is working.
> 
> Many benefits.
> 
> They can compliment one another. You can have a CWIS system on board and a laser based. This will create even more protection



Until they hit your power generator with the next UAV and you are in HUGE money loss.

Speed of light and jamming are not good enough reasons.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Shawnee said:


> Until they hit your power generator with the next UAV and you are in HUGE money loss.
> 
> Speed of light and jamming are not good enough reasons.


Nearly every military power is spending money on laser weapons.
Perhaps there is something that we (military fanboys) do not know yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Until they hit your power generator with the next UAV and you are in HUGE money loss.
> 
> Speed of light and jamming are not good enough reasons.



With such logic why build *ANY* weapon system. Every weapon system has a weakness. You are nitpicking.

If you hit Bavar’s C & C or fire control station battery becomes useless at that point. Guess we shouldn’t build any Bavars.


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Nearly every military power is spending money on laser weapons.
> Perhaps there is something that we (military fanboys) do not know yet.



Good investment but you have to prove it a miracle yet


----------



## sha ah

This is so hard to believe. Iran receiving weapons from the PMU/PMF in Iraq and then sending them to Russia ? specifically they mention RPGs and anti tank weapons. LOL I'm pretty sure that Russia has endless supplies of RPGs and ATGMs. It's also hard to believe that Iran would take back inventory from the PMU to give to Russia.

The claim that Iran gave Russia the Bavar 373 is even more unbelievable. If Russia is an exporter, how could they be short on these systems. They even retired several S-300 systems to replace them with the S-400 in recent years. I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere. Also I don't think Iran has even produced enough Bavar-373 SAMs to be able to spare any to Russia.

Drones would be the only thing Russia would need from Iran or perhaps specific parts or hardware. Even missiles I wouldn't believe. There was a report recently that Russia was running low on missiles. However in the last few days they have struck lots of targets. Russia has so far used 2000 short range missiles on Ukrainian targets. I'm pretty sure the Russians have 5000+ or even 10,000+ short range missiles in inventory.









Russia ‘using weapons smuggled by Iran from Iraq against Ukraine’


Iraqi militias and others say undercover networks being used to supply materiel such as RPGs and anti-tank missiles




www.theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> With such logic why build *ANY* weapon system. Every weapon system has a weakness. You are nitpicking.
> 
> If you hit Bavar’s C & C or fire control station battery becomes useless at that point. Guess we shouldn’t build any Bavars.



You did not talk of drawback at all.

Price of power generators?
How long to turn it on and how much keep it on, before we talk of speed of light.

Adaptive optics on emission is difficult.

LOS

And more


----------



## sha ah

What can a laser weapon do that a Phalanx type system can't ? I'm pretty sure a gattling gun directed by radar is cheaper than these laser weapons.



Shawnee said:


> Good investment but you have to prove it a miracle yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> This is so hard to believe. Iran receiving weapons from the PMU/PMF in Iraq and then sending them to Russia ? specifically they mention RPGs and anti tank weapons. LOL I'm pretty sure that Russia has endless supplies of RPGs and ATGMs. It's also hard to believe that Iran would take back inventory from the PMU to give to Russia.
> 
> The claim that Iran gave Russia the Bavar 373 is even more unbelievable. If Russia is an exporter, how could they be short on these systems. They even retired several S-300 systems to replace them with the S-400 in recent years. I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere. Also I don't think Iran has even produced enough Bavar-373 SAMs to be able to spare any to Russia.
> 
> Drones would be the only thing Russia would need from Iran or perhaps specific parts or hardware. Even missiles I wouldn't believe. There was a report recently that Russia was running low on missiles. However in the last few days they have struck lots of targets. Russia has so far used 2000 short range missiles on Ukrainian targets. I'm pretty sure the Russians have 5000+ or even 10,000+ short range missiles in inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia ‘using weapons smuggled by Iran from Iraq against Ukraine’
> 
> 
> Iraqi militias and others say undercover networks being used to supply materiel such as RPGs and anti-tank missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


This is probably psyops too.


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## Dariush the Great

Israel annoying Syria again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514700237268520960


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Israel annoying Syria again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514700237268520960



What air defense? Some AAA’s and S-200’s?

Anything that is fired into Syria hits its target.

Which is ironic, before the 2010 war Syria’s air defense network was denser and more potent than Iran’s.



F-22Raptor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514694898221518856
> 
> The Moskva has officially sunk



Not sure how Moskva sunk from two Neptune’s. Those are made to sink 5,000 and below ton ships. I mean it’s only a 300lb warhead. Not made to bring down 10,000-15,000 ton cruisers.

If the news is true, then the neptunes must have pierced the Ammo storage or a direct hit on something that cause a larger secondary explosion.

Just goes to show you how vulnerable the US and NATO fleets are to a saturation attack from China or Iran.

We will see if this was a 2006 Israeli scenario of defense systems being “turned off”.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514742692789596161

For what’s it’s worth, Iran has test C-802 tech against US warships vis a vi Houthi’s who have fired multiple CMs in the past.

So Iran has calculated data on modern US warship defenses in singular attack situations vs saturation attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Xerxes22 said:


> Isnt it embarrassing for you Yankees that Russia is about to take away the whole of the east of Ukraine? Whilst you helplessly stand there and take it. You cant do anything. The American empire cant do anything.
> 
> NATO also knows it can't do jackshit against Russia since railway system, logistics is horrendous in western Europe. NATO wudve gotten involved a long time ago if it cud. The fact is it is too militarily broke to do anything against Russia.
> 
> But u know it feels so good to see all those Ukrainian cities falling under our friend Russia's control. It feels great with every territory taken. Our Friend Russia gets bigger bigger. Make no mistake Yankee rider, whole of Ukraine will be taken and I'll get batshit drunk as to celebrate.
> 
> Glory to Iran or whatever the hell they say in Ukrainian.



It is all the more embarrassing for the US regime and its NATO cronies that Washington is actually steering the Ukrainian war effort. In all likelihood the high command of Ukrainian forces is effectively American. We've seen media reports citing left-wing volunteers from western countries who were alienated once they got wind that in reality it's US officers giving the orders.

Russia is practically facing a proper NATO force in the Ukraine. And easily defeating it. A humiliating loss of face for NATO and the US regime. The myth of western military supremacy and "superior quality" weaponry is definitely crumbling. There'll be nothing left of it after this conflict.

- - - - -



sha ah said:


> Western sources keep talking about Russian mobile crematoriums. LOL Just like Saddam had mobile chemical weapons labs. So ridiculous.



This "crematorium" theme is a recurrent one in NATO propaganda, because their public opinion has been overwhelmed and sensitized since childhood with the history of German concentration camps, gas chambers and crematoriums during WW2. So, gratuisously throwing in the word "crematorium" into their ridiculous propaganda hodgepodge is expected to trigger a strong reaction from their audiences. It shows how lowly and cheap their propaganda is.

Unbelievably, even the Syrian government was accused without proof of having acquired crematoriums to dispose of civilian corpses during the civil war. And conveniently, they claimed that the country which supplied these devices to Damascus had been... Iran. I remember reading this fantasy tale in a paper by Caroline Fourest, a French feminist, pro-zionist, pro-NATO, pro-LGBT journalist.

Honestly, zionist and NATO propaganda has reached a declining stage where it's become so unbelievably orwellian, so kafkaesque that I'm puzzled as to how cretinic one needs to be in order to take their gibberish seriously, rather than to just brush it off amidst vivid and amused laughter.



sha ah said:


> This is so hard to believe. Iran receiving weapons from the PMU/PMF in Iraq and then sending them to Russia ? specifically they mention RPGs and anti tank weapons. LOL I'm pretty sure that Russia has endless supplies of RPGs and ATGMs. It's also hard to believe that Iran would take back inventory from the PMU to give to Russia.
> 
> The claim that Iran gave Russia the Bavar 373 is even more unbelievable. If Russia is an exporter, how could they be short on these systems. They even retired several S-300 systems to replace them with the S-400 in recent years. I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere. Also I don't think Iran has even produced enough Bavar-373 SAMs to be able to spare any to Russia.
> 
> Drones would be the only thing Russia would need from Iran or perhaps specific parts or hardware. Even missiles I wouldn't believe. There was a report recently that Russia was running low on missiles. However in the last few days they have struck lots of targets. Russia has so far used 2000 short range missiles on Ukrainian targets. I'm pretty sure the Russians have 5000+ or even 10,000+ short range missiles in inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia ‘using weapons smuggled by Iran from Iraq against Ukraine’
> 
> 
> Iraqi militias and others say undercover networks being used to supply materiel such as RPGs and anti-tank missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



It's absurd and nonsensical, quite obviously. Now the reason why they're publishing such outlandish claims ought to be just as obvious: after weeks of relentlessly demonizing Russia in the minds of their sheepish audience, they're want to use the opportunity to land a jab against Iran as well. Given that those brainwashed by NATO are filled like never before with hatred and bitterness against Russia, anyone perceived to be assisting Moscow, by supplying weapons at that, is going to be despised just as much.

- - - - -



aryobarzan said:


> I love it when they create Farsi equivalents for "English" words...but when it comes to "Arabic" the Islamic Republic promotes it to replace "Farsi" words for "Arabic".... no culture in the world has ever done that..



They're not promoting the replacement of Farsi vocabulary by Arabic equivalents, that's not the case. Arabic words which entered the Persian language centuries ago continue to be used, but there's no policy to discourage Farsi ones.

I believe you're under this impression because you might have the early years of the Revolution in mind, when some people out of radicalism were minimizing their personal use of Farsi vocabs and were perhaps even advocating language reforms to this effect, but nowadays they are marginal and on the state level there's definitely no policy of this kind.

Former speaker of Majles Haddad-Adel is heading an institute for the preservation of Farsi, and the Supreme Leader himself often defended and praised the beauty and literary wealth of the Persian language.

- - - - -



Stryker1982 said:


> Honestly, I haven't seen any TB2 footage from Ukraine in a long while.



Because there are none left. According to reports all 36 TB-2 drones operated by Ukraine were shot down and destroyed by the Russian armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

NATO has become so hopeless that it is flooding Ukraine with all manner of volunteers and mercenaries. Ukrainian personnel losses must be sky high. 

_____

*British man fighting in Ukraine forced to surrender to Russians 

Aiden Aslin said his unit in Mariupol has run out of food and ammunition and can no longer hold out*






Aiden Aslin, from Newark, joined Ukraine’s marines in 2018. Photograph: Twitter/@cossackgundi 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ng-in-ukraine-forced-to-surrender-to-russians 

_____ 

Meet the Foreign Volunteers Risking Their Lives to Defend Ukraine—and Europe ​By Lisa Abend / Vilnius
March 7, 2022 5:26 PM EST 









Meet the Foreign Fighters Risking Their Lives in Ukraine


An estimated 20,000 people from 52 countries have volunteered to fight in Ukraine in the past week




time.com





_____ 

Here's how Ukraine unites veterans of Syria and Iraq - analysis ​Many saw how Russia intervened in Syria in 2015 and helped reverse the Assad regime’s losses. That's why they're ready to help Putin now. ​By  SETH J. FRANTZMAN
Published: MARCH 17, 2022 12:12









Here's how Ukraine unites veterans of Syria and Iraq - analysis


Many saw how Russia intervened in Syria in 2015 and helped reverse the Assad regime’s losses. That's why they're ready to help Putin now.




www.jpost.com





_____
Foreign Fighters from Asia in Ukraine? Prospects and Possibilities ​*Despite the logistical and financial obstacles, small numbers of Asians have pledged to fight for the Ukrainian cause.*

By Shashi Jayakumar
March 17, 2022









Foreign Fighters from Asia in Ukraine? Prospects and Possibilities


Despite the logistical and financial obstacles, small numbers of Asians have pledged to fight for the Ukrainian cause.



thediplomat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> By the way in the last two days, no building was set on fire in Israel.
> 
> Last one was the refinery and the temple.



Note the name of the refinery... Barzan (!). What does it remind us of? Correct, of Iraqi Kurdistan, site of the recent Iranian missile strike against Mossad assets and a region ruled over by the Barzani clan, known for its unwelcome contacts to the zionists. What irony!

- - - - -

Massive fire breaks out at oil refinery in Haifa, Israel (VIDEO)​
A major fire broke out at an oil refinery in Israel’s city of Haifa. The blaze, which the authorities blamed on a technical malfunction, was promptly put out, but production at the facility has reportedly been stopped.

The fire started at the Bazan oil refineries in the northern Israeli port city of Haifa late on Friday. Footage circulating online shows flames and a large plume of smoke coming from the installation.



> @HAIFA2070@haifacity@EINATkalisch@rubih67@yoavetiel@GilaGamliel@10elilevi וידאו מקרוב קרוב של השריפה בביתי זיקוק 🔥 https://t.co/UL0EHVWwu8pic.twitter.com/XHrNDwobNx
> — כרמליסט - חדשות לאנשים מכאן (@carmelist_news) April 30, 2021



The refineries’ emergency team battled the blaze and they were joined by Israel’s Fire and Rescue Service, who swiftly put the fire out. It was not immediately clear what damage the facility suffered, but its operations were stopped and its supply of fuel was halted, local media reported.



> A fire broke out in one of the facilities at the Bazan oil refineries in #Haifa#Iran#Israel#NATANZpic.twitter.com/sgzZQxCrjd
> — Yas 🇮🇷 (@YasMaryam5) April 30, 2021



According to the county's Environment Protection Ministry, the fire was caused by a _“damaged pipe”_ in the continuous catalytic reforming system. Local media reports, however, suggested the fire started after a control valve at the facility had broken.

The fire occurred just days after an executive committee, established by the Israeli government, recommended dismantling Bazan's petrochemical plants in Haifa _“as soon as possible, and within no more than a decade.”_ Haifa, a major industrial hub, remains one of the most polluted cities in Israel and its petrochemical installations are believed to be the main culprits.

https://www.rt.com/news/522668-haifa-oil-refinery-fire/

_____

Site of an U/C temple of the Haifan Bahai organization torched in Occupied Palestine.

- - - - -

Fire in Acre, nearby residents evacuated​By  JERUSALEM POST STAFF
Published: APRIL 8, 2022 11:32

A fire broke out on Shalom Hagalil Street in Acre on Friday, at the site of a Bahai temple under construction, Israeli media reported.

Firefighters evacuated the nearby neighborhood of Giv'at Hatmarim due to heavy smoke.

They also emphasized that there is no danger of the fire spreading, though it is not yet completely under control.









Fire in Acre, nearby residents evacuated


A fire broke out on Shalom Hagalil Street in Acre on Friday, at the site of a Bahai temple under construction,




www.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Today the Russians used missiles to destroy another ammunition depot in Velikaya (southwestern Ukraine) near the border with Moldova

Russians used missiles to attack an airfield in Dnepropetrovsk. They destroyed a Bayraktar UAV, MIG-29 & one Mi-8 helicopter

Dozens of airstrikes hit various other targets in Ukraine as well

Clashes continue in Mariupol after 1000+ Ukrainian soldiers surrendered recently

After the sinking of the Russian Black Sea fleets flagship Moskva and Ukrainian attacks on Russian villages near the Ukrainian border, the Russians are likely planning a massive and symbolic retaliation.








https://southfront.org/military-situation-in-ukraine-on-april-14-2022-map-update-2/


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> This is so hard to believe. Iran receiving weapons from the PMU/PMF in Iraq and then sending them to Russia ? specifically they mention RPGs and anti tank weapons. LOL I'm pretty sure that Russia has endless supplies of RPGs and ATGMs. It's also hard to believe that Iran would take back inventory from the PMU to give to Russia.
> 
> The claim that Iran gave Russia the Bavar 373 is even more unbelievable. If Russia is an exporter, how could they be short on these systems. They even retired several S-300 systems to replace them with the S-400 in recent years. I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere. Also I don't think Iran has even produced enough Bavar-373 SAMs to be able to spare any to Russia.
> 
> Drones would be the only thing Russia would need from Iran or perhaps specific parts or hardware. Even missiles I wouldn't believe. There was a report recently that Russia was running low on missiles. However in the last few days they have struck lots of targets. Russia has so far used 2000 short range missiles on Ukrainian targets. I'm pretty sure the Russians have 5000+ or even 10,000+ short range missiles in inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia ‘using weapons smuggled by Iran from Iraq against Ukraine’
> 
> 
> Iraqi militias and others say undercover networks being used to supply materiel such as RPGs and anti-tank missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


My favorite was the one that had turkey sending its s400 to the ukraine and in return being allowed back into the f35 program.
I mean it does sort of have a bizarre logic to it in that nato/the us gets rid of the s400,the ukrainians get a state of the art sam system,the turks finally get their f35s [altho they are still minus a long range ad system.......😞]
But hey,if nothing else these would make good plot elements in a good[BAD] tom clancy-esque pulp novel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

sha ah said:


> What can a laser weapon do that a Phalanx type system can't ? I'm pretty sure a gattling gun directed by radar is cheaper than these laser weapons.


The laser weapons offer much more potential, It's like a bow and arrow vs a gun.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514723239091601412
I thought Putin never invading in 2014 was a mistake, but he listened to Germany and France. Signed the flawed Minsk agreement. Signing agreements with the West is always risky.

Then he waited 5 months (build up) to invade Ukraine in 2021/2022.

Everyone was ready for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

After Crimea the west imposed sanctions on Russia which halved the value of the Russian currency. Since then Russia paid off its foreign debs and saved up foreign currency and gold reserves, large portions in Russian banks. That's why this time around Russia's currency rebounded quickly after new sanctions were imposed. 

This war isn't about helping Ukraine in any way. It's about hurting Russia as much as possible and selling as many US made weapons as possible. The war in Afghanistan ended and for a while defense contractors were worried. Now they're doing just fine.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514723239091601412
> I thought Putin never invading in 2014 was a mistake, but he listened to Germany and France. Signed the flawed Minsk agreement. Signing agreements with the West is always risky.
> 
> Then he waited 5 months (build up) to invade Ukraine in 2021/2022.
> 
> Everyone was ready for him.


----------



## BordoEnes

sha ah said:


> After Crimea the west imposed sanctions on Russia which halved the value of the Russian currency. Since then Russia paid off its foreign debs and saved up foreign currency and gold reserves, large portions in Russian banks. That's why this time around Russia's currency rebounded quickly after new sanctions were imposed.
> 
> This war isn't about helping Ukraine in any way. It's about hurting Russia as much as possible and selling as many US made weapons as possible. The war in Afghanistan ended and for a while defense contractors were worried. Now they're doing just fine.



It just means that its a matter of time before their foreign currency reserves run out and they no longer will be able to defend the ruble. They are trying to compensate by forcing countries to pay in Ruble, which is definitely not going to happen. The scenario played out in both Turkey and Iran. Turkey had the perk of its local currency already being overvalued and needed to decrease which is why it benefited to some extent from this, though the average Turkish citizen did suffer in their purchasing power it also made our services and goods more competitive, therefore exports boomed. Russia does not have that luxury.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sha ah

In global business, the seller determines the currency that the buyer must pay to purchase their product. Not the other way around. There is currently no way for the EU to substitute Russian gas. The infrastructure for large scale LNG distribution simply does not exist in the EU. Also there aren't enough ships in the worlds to transport the necessary LNG to the EU anyways. Building the necessary infrastructure would cost hundreds of billions and take 5-10 years. On top of that the LNG itself would cost several times more than Russian gas. It's simply not feasible.

Some countries have already agreed to pay in Ruble but it's not as simple as that. The more important aspect is that hostile countries must now setup Russian bank accounts to make payment deposits. In actuality the buyer can pay in Euros and then the Euros are converted into Rubles in Russia. Once the Rubles are received, the transaction is considered complete. In this way the EU countries can save face as well by saying that they've defied Putin and that they're paying in Euros when in fact the Euros will be converted into Rubles anyways.

The reason the buyers have to setup accounts in Russia ? Well that's obvious. In the last few weeks the west has frozen hundreds of billions of dollars worth of Russian assets abroad. Therefore if the EU countries do not setup Russian bank accounts, what guarantee does Russia have that the west won't simply freeze Russian assets abruptly ?

In regards to the Turkish economy, there's no way to paint it in a positive light. Turkey is a net importer and because the currency is so devalued, it doesn't even make sense to use it anymore. Exporters pay for raw materials in foreign currency and sell the finished product in foreign currency, avoiding the Lira as much as possible. 

Inflation is at 60%+. 2/3rd of cash transactions are in Euros or USD. The only reason the Lira hasn't completely collapsed is because the government is pumping billions into keeping it afloat. However unlike Russia, Turkey doesn't have a large war chest of foreign currency and gold reserves. Right now the Turkish government only has enough foreign currency to cover two months of electricity needs for the nation.

The Europeans have lost their minds. Gas prices have gone up by 4x in the UK. Petrol prices are completely unaffordable even for most middle gas in the EU. Food prices are about to go up as well since wheat prices are at an all time high and fertilizer prices have also gone up by 4x. Many economists are predicting a recession in the next year or two.

Look at this clip. This is Margrethe Vestager, European Commissioner for Competition recommending that Europeans cease taking showers in order to stick it to Putin. I don't think Europeans realize that if Russia turns off the gas, they will go back to the stone age without electricity or industry.








BordoEnes said:


> It just means that its a matter of time before their foreign currency reserves run out and they no longer will be able to defend the ruble. They are trying to compensate by forcing countries to pay in Ruble, which is definitely not going to happen. The scenario played out in both Turkey and Iran. Turkey had the perk of its local currency already being overvalued and needed to decrease which is why it benefited to some extent from this, though the average Turkish citizen did suffer in their purchasing power it also made our services and goods more competitive, therefore exports boomed. Russia does not have that luxury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

sha ah said:


> Look at this clip. This is Margrethe Vestager, European Commissioner for Competition recommending that *Europeans cease taking showers in order to stick it to Putin*. I don't think Europeans realize that if Russia turns off the gas, they will go back to the stone age without electricity or industry.


They are so far removed from reality, they think that asinine gimmicks like practicing bad hygiene (like their relatively recent ancestors) will somehow do anything other than make them nastier than they already are!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So India has just received more S-400 batteries from Russia. But wait a second, didn't western sources claim that Russia was so desperate for weapons that Iran had to send their S-300 & Bavar-373 SAM systems to Russia ? Didn't they also claim that Iran had to take back weapons from the PMU in Iraq like RPGs and ATGMs to send them to Russia ? LOL What a bad joke.









India receives military supplies from Moscow amid Russia-Ukraine war


India continues to receive Russian supplies for its defence forces in the midst of the Russia-Ukraine conflict.




www.indiatoday.in





I don't think the gays and vegans of the west can handle living without a hot shower, air conditioning or having to take public transit. Don't get me wrong, there are those that can, but the vast majority in the west will lose their minds at the mere prospect ?



WudangMaster said:


> They are so far removed from reality, they think that asinine gimmicks like practicing bad hygiene (like their relatively recent ancestors) will somehow do anything other than make them nastier than they already are!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514876386535743488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well to be fair, they're freezing the assets of the wealthiest Russians, the "oligarchs" as they call them, but in the west they don't call billionaires "oligarchs" do they ? Or westerners that immigrate to foreign countries, they call them "expats" because they don't want to be known as "immigrants" or "migrants". Westocentric double standards. Anyways this is why some of the wealthiest people in the world keep their money in offshore tax havens, to avoid politics or tax all together. Crypto is another way but there are risks involved with that as well.



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514876386535743488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Raeesi seems to be just as incompetent as Rouhani, or probably worse.
The only achievement of the Raeesi government so far has been their vaccination campaign at the beginning of its presidency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

Western propaganda has a very effective tactic thats being parroted by some of the consumers of it even here.

What western propaganda does is set your goals for you, and then arbitrarily say you failed because you did not meet those goals that they set:

example: _ "NATO intelligence/shitstream confirms the russians were expecting to take all of kiev in 48 hours, They havent so they failed!!!"

"Nato intelligence/shitstream media confirms Russia has failed to achieve any objective, and have failed on all fronts"

"Nato intelligence/shitstream media confirms that the russians have failed in all their war goals and have already lost"_

This in addition to their censoring anything that goes against their narrative. and the industrial scale horseshit propaganda thats almost cartoonishly ridiculous.

on what universe does NATO have Russian battle plans? On what universe does any serious military man think a massive country with 45m population and unlimited western support would fall in 48 hours?

On what universe do 35K russian troops succesfully capture a 3.5m heavily defended capital city?

in what universe does an airforce engage in a months long high intensity warfare against a competent and well armed foe that is recieving the latest western tech.intelligence and not take some losses? does that mean losing?

the Ukies have the entire western network of satellites, spies, and radars, with teh addition of equipment. Some of it state of the art, better then what the Russian field?

in reality the ukies are getting pounded. Losing territory. Russians have complete initiative and are taking territory at will, while pinning ukie forces every with diversionary troops.

The Russians are fighting the war on their own terms, and pace, and will complete their objectives on their own timelines. not western invented ones.

Its been an absolute industrial scale slaughter of ukies. The maps dont lie, western media/intelligence does.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Well to be fair, they're freezing the assets of the wealthiest Russians, the "oligarchs" as they call them, but in the west they don't call billionaires "oligarchs" do they ? Or westerners that immigrate to foreign countries, they call them "expats" because they don't want to be known as "immigrants" or "migrants". Westocentric double standards. Anyways this is why some of the wealthiest people in the world keep their money in offshore tax havens, to avoid politics or tax all together. Crypto is another way but there are risks involved with


این هم دیدگاه دیگه


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514979239929520137


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513862914612121600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

zartosht said:


> in reality the ukies are getting pounded. Losing territory. Russians have complete initiative and are taking territory at will, while pinning ukie forces every with diversionary troops.



Russian Control March 5th







Russian control today:








If Iran did this level of damage to US, that Ukraine did to Russia. Then everyone here would be praising Iran.

I’m not even sure why we have so many Russian apologists. Who cares about Russia, they screwed us on the Caspian treaty, they stole our land (Armenia, Georgia, Azerbaijan), they gave us zero thanks for flying their bombers from our airbases during the Syrian war and firing CMs over our territory.

I get wanting to see Russian bleed the Western backed order, but this blind propaganda some fanboys are preaching on here is just uncalled for.

Russian military is quite frankly a disappointment. At this point Turkey could invade Russia and reach Moscow let alone Iran. The incompetence is outstanding in the Russian military. 1990’s Saddam level incompetence.

The Iskander ended up being over hyped and inferior to F-110 in terms of targeting performance. Technologically very well developed missile with many missing advanced tech that F-110 doesn’t have, but performance against large targets (air bases) has shown a much larger CEP than f-110s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Russian Control March 5th
> 
> View attachment 834652
> 
> 
> Russian control today:
> 
> View attachment 834656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran did this level of damage to US, that Ukraine did to Russia. Then everyone here would be praising Iran.
> 
> I’m not even sure why we have so many Russian apologists. Who cares about Russia, they screwed us on the Caspian treaty, they stole our land (Armenia, Georgia, Azerbaijan), they gave us zero thanks for flying their bombers from our airbases during the Syrian war and firing CMs over our territory.
> 
> I get wanting to see Russian bleed the Western backed order, but this blind propaganda some fanboys are preaching on here is just uncalled for.
> 
> Russian military is quite frankly a disappointment. At this point Turkey could invade Russia and reach Moscow let alone Iran. The incompetence is outstanding in the Russian military. 1990’s Saddam level incompetence.
> 
> The Iskander ended up being over hyped and inferior to F-110 in terms of targeting performance. Technologically very well developed missile with many missing advanced tech that F-110 doesn’t have, but performance against large targets (air bases) has shown a much larger CEP than f-110s.



You apparently said:
*At this point Turkey could invade Russia and reach Moscow let alone Iran.”*

Ok, relax a bit. You were on this site for years. 

Putin is good for Russia and not Iran. He miscalculated in the war and is going to try it differently.


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Russian Control March 5th
> 
> View attachment 834652
> 
> 
> Russian control today:
> 
> View attachment 834656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran did this level of damage to US, that Ukraine did to Russia. Then everyone here would be praising Iran.
> 
> I’m not even sure why we have so many Russian apologists. Who cares about Russia, they screwed us on the Caspian treaty, they stole our land (Armenia, Georgia, Azerbaijan), they gave us zero thanks for flying their bombers from our airbases during the Syrian war and firing CMs over our territory.
> 
> I get wanting to see Russian bleed the Western backed order, but this blind propaganda some fanboys are preaching on here is just uncalled for.
> 
> Russian military is quite frankly a disappointment. At this point Turkey could invade Russia and reach Moscow let alone Iran. The incompetence is outstanding in the Russian military. 1990’s Saddam level incompetence.
> 
> The Iskander ended up being over hyped and inferior to F-110 in terms of targeting performance. Technologically very well developed missile with many missing advanced tech that F-110 doesn’t have, but performance against large targets (air bases) has shown a much larger CEP than f-110s.



Wouldn't it also be fair to also acknowledge that the war is still quite young? A month and a-half in is hardly enough time to come to a definitive conclusion on what the eventual outcome will be. I'm of the opinion that RuAF have still yet go full-tilt against Ukraine. We just saw a small glimpse of it in Azovstal where TU-22m3 carpet bombed a large portion of the plant. There was also a recent massive PGM strike all across Ukraine and the Illyich Plant was fully liberated (or defeated). A recent push out of Azovstal was also demolished along-side thousands of Ukrainian troops surrendering.

The holdings in the North and around Kiev were a strategic feint meant to divide Ukrainian focus on two fronts rather that just on the Donbass where Russia's most immediate concerns are currently. At least this is my understanding (or cope) of what happened lol. 

There have been rumors that the Russian Federation might activate CSTO and call upon member states to send troops along with a general full-mobilization order in Russia itself following a formal declaration of war against Ukraine.

It's clear that NATO training, equipment, ISR sharing with UKR-forces has proven indispensable in their combat effectiveness and severe Russian weaknesses have been revealed. How telling this is of an eventual Russian defeat, idk.

The loss of the Moskva along with other countless blunders still is embarrassing and points to issues within both Russian command and planning. No argument there whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> You apparently said:
> *At this point Turkey could invade Russia and reach Moscow let alone Iran.”*
> 
> Ok, relax a bit. You were on this site for years.
> 
> Putin is good for Russia and not Iran. He miscalculated in the war and is going to try it differently.



It’s a figure of speech. But I do feel a lot better for Iran’s prospects in war after I see Russia in Ukraine. Iran also has “Russia” -esque flaws that it needs to fix.

But Russian military should no longer be considered Top 5 military power. Their performance, professionalism, and depth of weapons is all sub par. Outside of Iskander and SU-35, the military is stuck in 1960’s in both weapons and war doctrine/strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## drmeson

sha ah said:


> In global business, the seller determines the currency that the buyer must pay to purchase their product. Not the other way around. There is currently no way for the EU to substitute Russian gas. The infrastructure for large scale LNG distribution simply does not exist in the EU. Also there aren't enough ships in the worlds to transport the necessary LNG to the EU anyways. Building the necessary infrastructure would cost hundreds of billions and take 5-10 years. On top of that the LNG itself would cost several times more than Russian gas. It's simply not feasible.
> 
> Some countries have already agreed to pay in Ruble but it's not as simple as that. The more important aspect is that hostile countries must now setup Russian bank accounts to make payment deposits. In actuality the buyer can pay in Euros and then the Euros are converted into Rubles in Russia. Once the Rubles are received, the transaction is considered complete. In this way the EU countries can save face as well by saying that they've defied Putin and that they're paying in Euros when in fact the Euros will be converted into Rubles anyways.
> 
> The reason the buyers have to setup accounts in Russia ? Well that's obvious. In the last few weeks the west has frozen hundreds of billions of dollars worth of Russian assets abroad. Therefore if the EU countries do not setup Russian bank accounts, what guarantee does Russia have that the west won't simply freeze Russian assets abruptly ?
> 
> In regards to the Turkish economy, there's no way to paint it in a positive light. Turkey is a net importer and because the currency is so devalued, it doesn't even make sense to use it anymore. Exporters pay for raw materials in foreign currency and sell the finished product in foreign currency, avoiding the Lira as much as possible.
> 
> Inflation is at 60%+. 2/3rd of cash transactions are in Euros or USD. The only reason the Lira hasn't completely collapsed is because the government is pumping billions into keeping it afloat. However unlike Russia, Turkey doesn't have a large war chest of foreign currency and gold reserves. Right now the Turkish government only has enough foreign currency to cover two months of electricity needs for the nation.
> 
> The Europeans have lost their minds. Gas prices have gone up by 4x in the UK. Petrol prices are completely unaffordable even for most middle gas in the EU. Food prices are about to go up as well since wheat prices are at an all time high and fertilizer prices have also gone up by 4x. Many economists are predicting a recession in the next year or two.
> 
> Look at this clip. This is Margrethe Vestager, European Commissioner for Competition recommending that Europeans cease taking showers in order to stick it to Putin. I don't think Europeans realize that if Russia turns off the gas, they will go back to the stone age without electricity or industry.



Turkish economy will collapse which is why Erdogan is licking Jew ballz these days

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> It’s a figure of speech. But I do feel a lot better for Iran’s prospects in war after I see Russia in Ukraine. Iran also has “Russia” -esque flaws that it needs to fix.
> 
> But Russian military should no longer be considered Top 5 military power. Their performance, professionalism, and depth of weapons is all sub par. Outside of Iskander and SU-35, the military is stuck in 1960’s in both weapons and war doctrine/strategy.


I mean if they really hit Moskva with Neptune anti-shipping then I have real hopes for Qader anti-shipping missile and the other ones in the same family. 

This war of course, confirms the T-72S uselessness against modern day armaments, it also confirms that NATO will flood any enemy of Iran with weapons in case of war (which had already happened). Iran should not be baited into a land conflict and should only perform surgical actions. 

Iran could really use a potent shoulder fired derivative of the Almas missile. Theirs a big gap in this regard that can cut the need for a new tanks if we are surely to remain defensive on land as a national doctrine. Given the lack of probability of land conflict. Focus should remain on major force multiplier weapons and air capability via UAVs/UAS and focus on developing a serious fighter platform. Kowsar is a good test bed for experimenting with sub systems. Perhaps it is not a viable future fighter platform but it's gotta start somewhere.



TheImmortal said:


> No it was not, many thought it would make Israel/US back off. Doesn’t work that way. They know Iran isn’t going to nuke Israel because it bombed its assets in Syria. Iran isn’t suicidal. It would guarantee Saudi Arabia going nuclear and likely Turkey. Would work completely counter productive to Iranian interests.
> 
> A land invasion of Iran is basically impossible without at least 750K soldiers. No country in the region can wage such a war nor does any country have such a war chest for such a war.
> 
> Iran has home field advantage (see Ukraine), topography (bad for invasion), troop count (1M+ Including basij it could be as many as 5M+), make war extremely costly (1T+).
> 
> So again a land invasion of Iran where nukes would be needed to save the country is a fairytale.
> 
> US and maybe China could wage such a war on Iran and neither will ever do it since the political, economic, and military capital required is beyond reasonable.


Well I don't know how others are justifying it, but my own thought process was simply to balance the Israeli nuclear arsenal. Iran has no response to the level for force they can inflict if things get tough for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515022338181451786


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> I mean if they really hit Moskva with Neptune anti-shipping then I have real hopes for Qader anti-shipping missile and the other ones in the same family.


well , Neptune is a lot more advance than kh-35 its based on , but one thing baffle me , they say drone was used to harass and distract its air defense . honestly , how the ship was a damn cruiser it was supposed to protect other ships in the area , how it could not track drone and cruise missile at the same time ? why it focused on a drone tens of km away but omit the threat of two cruise missile



Blue In Green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515022338181451786


have nothing to do with Iran , there is a separate thread for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I mean if they really hit Moskva with Neptune anti-shipping then I have real hopes for Qader anti-shipping missile and the other ones in the same family.



Houthi’s have already test C-802 missiles against US warships and they batted and destroyed them no problem. Iran has collected data on them. US then attacked Yemen’s radar sites as retribution.

So C-802 will not do well against a modern US cruiser if fired in numbers of 1-2. However, if fired as part of targeting salvo then it will help penetrate the target.

It does mean that the PG missile will likely have high probability of destroying US warships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Houthi’s have already test C-802 missiles against US warships and they batted and destroyed them no problem. Iran has collected data on them. US then attacked Yemen’s radar sites as retribution.
> 
> So C-802 will not do well against a modern US cruiser if fired in numbers of 1-2. However, if fired as part of targeting salvo then it will help penetrate the target.
> 
> It does mean that the PG missile will likely have high probability of destroying US warships.





Hack-Hook said:


> well , Neptune is a lot more advance than kh-35 its based on , but one thing baffle me , they say drone was used to harass and distract its air defense . honestly , how the ship was a damn cruiser it was supposed to protect other ships in the area , how it could not track drone and cruise missile at the same time ? why it focused on a drone tens of km away but omit the threat of two cruise missile
> 
> 
> have nothing to do with Iran , there is a separate thread for it



The drone conclusion I've seen doesn't seem to make sense, Moskva is stacked with many layers of defence, I don't see how such a simple distraction would succeed. But I dunno, theirs lots of surprises here. It really makes you wonder the purpose of all these defences if simple attack with two sea skimming missile can penetrate it. 

Perhaps a very simple option is to use a very small drone with enough range to drop a tiny payload on its fire control system, or suicide. Then again, EO systems with CIWS should've been able to catch that.


The reasons I linked them together is because of their flight profiles are very similar, although the success of Neptune might have more to do with terrible Russian defence and vigilance. The US warships should technically be fully capable of combatting these sea skimming missiles (as they have) but maybe, it is not as easy as expected.


----------



## Shawnee

Somebody asked about a protective paint/layer against Laser weapons.

If you place very small prisms on the body of the drone, it is very effective in decreasing damages.

Multiple other ways exist of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514661060011245571
Bennet claimed 3 bucks per shot.

The Laser to zoom on a rocket precisely and melt the shell of the rocket with three bucks. All this with servo motors keeping the focal point of the beam on the projectile and tracking it perfectly.

Let’s say no anti laser measure on the projectile at all.

*Bennet claims melting the rocket 4 -10 km away with Laser costs less than melting it on the ground within 10 cm with Lasers.*

Amazing
Amazing

Carbon copy to
The immortal @TheImmortal 
Mohsen Reyhani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514661060011245571
> Bennet claimed 3 bucks per shot.
> 
> The Laser to zoom on a rocket precisely and melt the shell of the rocket with three bucks. All this with servo motors keeping the focal point of the beam on the projectile and tracking it perfectly.
> 
> Let’s say no anti laser measure on the projectile at all.
> 
> *Bennet claims melting the rocket 4 -10 km away with Laser costs less than melting it on the ground within 10 cm with Lasers.*
> 
> Amazing
> Amazing
> 
> Carbon copy to
> The immortal @TheImmortal
> Mohsen Reyhani


This is where iran would probably want to start looking at ablative type coatings for drones.
To give you a sense of what these can potentially do,I can remember back in the late 80s watching a bbc program on a compound that an amateur chemist had cooked up in his backyard,the results were quite impressive to say the least.
*https://bigthink.com/the-present/starlite-material-nuclear-blast-proof/* 

Countermeasures to these sort of low powered directed energy weapons certainly is a potentially very interesting area of research,and one that could have spinoffs into multiple other areas as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514661060011245571
> Bennet claimed 3 bucks per shot.
> 
> The Laser to zoom on a rocket precisely and melt the shell of the rocket with three bucks. All this with servo motors keeping the focal point of the beam on the projectile and tracking it perfectly.
> 
> Let’s say no anti laser measure on the projectile at all.
> 
> *Bennet claims melting the rocket 4 -10 km away with Laser costs less than melting it on the ground within 10 cm with Lasers.*
> 
> Amazing
> Amazing
> 
> Carbon copy to
> The immortal @TheImmortal
> Mohsen Reyhani



Not sure why he says “worlds first”. US and China have similar versions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> The drone conclusion I've seen doesn't seem to make sense, Moskva is stacked with many layers of defence, I don't see how such a simple distraction would succeed. But I dunno, theirs lots of surprises here. It really makes you wonder the purpose of all these defences if simple attack with two sea skimming missile can penetrate it.
> 
> Perhaps a very simple option is to use a very small drone with enough range to drop a tiny payload on its fire control system, or suicide. Then again, EO systems with CIWS should've been able to catch that.
> 
> 
> The reasons I linked them together is because of their flight profiles are very similar, although the success of Neptune might have more to do with terrible Russian defence and vigilance. The US warships should technically be fully capable of combatting these sea skimming missiles (as they have) but maybe, it is not as easy as expected.


One possibility that doesnt seem to get much mention at all is naval mines.
Both the russian and ukrainians have accused each other of deploying sea mines,and the turkish navy has encountered and destroyed at least 3 stray mines so far.


----------



## Shawnee

Sineva said:


> This is where iran would probably want to start looking at ablative type coatings for drones.
> To give you a sense of what these can potentially do,I can remember back in the late 80s watching a bbc program on a compound that an amateur chemist had cooked up in his backyard,the results were quite impressive to say the least.
> *https://bigthink.com/the-present/starlite-material-nuclear-blast-proof/*
> 
> Countermeasures to these sort of low powered directed energy weapons certainly is a potentially very interesting area of research,and one that could have spinoffs into multiple other areas as well.



Super mirror coatings, super prism, ablative materials, and thermal transport delay can decrease the damage.

Also LOS avoidance for ground TAL units.

Most importantly staying invisible. You cannot get hit unless you are perfectly tracked for several seconds.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Super mirror coatings, super prism, ablative materials, and thermal transport delay can decrease the damage.
> 
> Also LOS avoidance for ground TAL units.
> 
> Most importantly staying invisible. You cannot get hit unless you are perfectly tracked for several seconds.



You are just adding more cost and research to a counter weapon. Nobody said lasers are invincible. But the things you recommend just add cost to simple suicide drones. And you aren’t adding those things to mortar rounds or a cheap 10k-20K rocket.

Every weapon system has pros and cons and a counter to it.

Welcome to war....since the dawn of man. Seems like you are just anti-laser for some super odd reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Could the bad weather played a role om the Moskva's systems not working right? Even a minor role?


----------



## Shawnee

فخرآور در اوکراین
تن تن در اوکراین

جنگ تن به تن

مگه چند متر خاک اوکراین مال توه که رفتی اوکراین بجنگی​


WudangMaster said:


> Could the bad weather played a role om the Moskva's systems not working right? Even a minor role?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515054371108704266
Can this be related to that event?

Are there nukes aboard the Russian ship possibly causing damages?


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> What air defense? Some AAA’s and S-200’s?
> 
> Anything that is fired into Syria hits its target.
> 
> Which is ironic, before the 2010 war Syria’s air defense network was denser and more potent than Iran’s.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how Moskva sunk from two Neptune’s. Those are made to sink 5,000 and below ton ships. I mean it’s only a 300lb warhead. Not made to bring down 10,000-15,000 ton cruisers.
> 
> If the news is true, then the neptunes must have pierced the Ammo storage or a direct hit on something that cause a larger secondary explosion.
> 
> Just goes to show you how vulnerable the US and NATO fleets are to a saturation attack from China or Iran.
> 
> We will see if this was a 2006 Israeli scenario of defense systems being “turned off”.


You ever seen that Russian ship? Tell me whats wrong with this design? Its equivalent to the Russian tank design.


----------



## zartosht

TheImmortal said:


> Russian Control March 5th
> 
> View attachment 834652
> 
> 
> Russian control today:
> 
> View attachment 834656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran did this level of damage to US, that Ukraine did to Russia. Then everyone here would be praising Iran.
> 
> I’m not even sure why we have so many Russian apologists. Who cares about Russia, they screwed us on the Caspian treaty, they stole our land (Armenia, Georgia, Azerbaijan), they gave us zero thanks for flying their bombers from our airbases during the Syrian war and firing CMs over our territory.
> 
> I get wanting to see Russian bleed the Western backed order, but this blind propaganda some fanboys are preaching on here is just uncalled for.
> 
> Russian military is quite frankly a disappointment. At this point Turkey could invade Russia and reach Moscow let alone Iran. The incompetence is outstanding in the Russian military. 1990’s Saddam level incompetence.
> 
> The Iskander ended up being over hyped and inferior to F-110 in terms of targeting performance. Technologically very well developed missile with many missing advanced tech that F-110 doesn’t have, but performance against large targets (air bases) has shown a much larger CEP than f-110s.



To quote scott ritter “anybody who thinks Russia was trying to take 3.5m kiev with 35-40k troops is reading different military books then me”

So you think the russian plan was to take kiev? Where 8 years of unlimited western military entrenching, 3.5 m inhabitants and probably hosting 100k~ defenders. Most likely containing many of the elite reserve units of the ukies? Ok then…..

Also what you showed on the map is just looking at the picture without actually assesing it. That rural area that the russian diversion troops left is mostly rural, and putting a few checkpoints on the road means that you have a large swath of land in your hnds on paper….

Meanwhile mariopol is about to be completely captured. A major city that not only blocks the ukies from a big port, brings them closer to getting landlocked l, but most catastrophicly their massive concentration of troops defending the donbass line just lost their south flank

And are in extreme danger of getting encircled. Which is the bread and butter of russian military tactics.

Attack on multiple/unpredictable fronts. Go all out on concentrating on weak spots on the flanks, and force the enemy into either retreating. Or getting getting encircled in a cauldro. And getting completely anahilated by artillery.

Its the winning tactic used in syria. Its brutally effective. And russian military doctrine has always considered artillery as “the god of war”. For good reason.

Once mariupol falls in the next few days. Tens of thousands of russian troops will be freed to go for the rural flanks. Which would be game over for the ukie army. If that is the russian plan? 

As unlike cnn , moscow never shared their detailed battle plans with me, so im just speculating

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

zartosht said:


> To quote scott ritter “anybody who thinks Russia was trying to take 3.5m kiev with 35-40k troops is reading different military books then me”
> 
> So you think the russian plan was to take kiev? Where 8 years of unlimited western military entrenching, 3.5 m inhabitants and probably hosting 100k~ defenders. Most likely containing many of the elite reserve units of the ukies? Ok then…..
> 
> Also what you showed on the map is just looking at the picture without actually assesing it. That rural area that the russian diversion troops left is mostly rural, and putting a few checkpoints on the road means that you have a large swath of land in your hnds on paper….
> 
> Meanwhile mariopol is about to be completely captured. A major city that not only blocks the ukies from a big port, brings them closer to getting landlocked l, but most catastrophicly their massive concentration of troops defending the donbass line just lost their south flank
> 
> And are in extreme danger of getting encircled. Which is the bread and butter of russian military tactics.
> 
> Attack on multiple/unpredictable fronts. Go all out on concentrating on weak spots on the flanks, and force the enemy into either retreating. Or getting getting encircled in a cauldro. And getting completely anahilated by artillery.
> 
> Its the winning tactic used in syria. Its brutally effective. And russian military doctrine has always considered artillery as “the god of war”. For good reason.
> 
> Once mariupol falls in the next few days. Tens of thousands of russian troops will be freed to go for the rural flanks. Which would be game over for the ukie army. If that is the russian plan?
> 
> As unlike cnn , moscow never shared their detailed battle plans with me, so im just speculating



Many expected an Iraq style blitz.
That could leave more room for a Finnish and Sweden engagement as well and then a demand to remove sanctions for some withdrawal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

zartosht said:


> To quote scott ritter “anybody who thinks Russia was trying to take 3.5m kiev with 35-40k troops is reading different military books then me”



The VDV...Russia’s “elite” paratroopers sustained 60% losses in many units trying to take the infamous airport outside Kiyv along with many Spetnaz and special operators during its week long attempt to place Kiyv under siege.

If your claiming a “feint”, which is a completely valid military tactic. You don’t do a “sacrificial feint” with your *most elite and highly prized units*. That is like Iran sacrificing NOHED to distract the enemy. Completely against military conventional unless the situation is ABSOLUTELY dire.

They were Initially fed bad Intel by the FSB and were told that resistance would be minimal and collapse rapidly. Zelenksy would flee to western Ukraine or to an EU country. There was supposed to be a revolt with pro Russian elements inside of Kiyv that were cultivated since 2014 using billions of dollars that were likely instead spent by the corrupt heads of military. None of what was promised ever happened. Some sabatouers here and there in the first 72 hours inside Kiyv, but UAF located them and killed them. Videos out there for you to see if you dig around.

When that mini Blitz failed....they decided they were not trying to take Kiyv and instead would place it under siege and starve them out until they surrender or the Southern and Eastern fronts reached them for a full on assault.

When they saw that those fronts also have stalled they made the tough choice to give up the northern front because it was stalled and just sucking up resources and facing harassment attacks by SOF using Western intelligence. They failed multiple times to place Kiyv under siege a la Aleppo.




zartosht said:


> As unlike cnn , moscow never shared their detailed battle plans with me, so im just speculating



You aren’t even speculating, you are trying to desperately rationalize the failures. It’s clearly visible in the way you write. Russia made bonehead decisions and the evidence is everywhere. US has done that too in history. It happens. It especially happens in “yes men militaries” like the one Putin has assembled. I been raising the red flag since the early days and was being attacked by some of you here



zartosht said:


> Its the winning tactic used in syria. Its brutally effective. And russian military doctrine has always considered artillery as “the god of war”. For good reason.



Dude, no offense you have no idea what your talking about. And your Russian apologist schtik just insulted the Shaheeds of our country who gave their lives and kept Assad from becoming one gigantic Jihadstan. I suggest you re-read Syrian War history and watch the numerous battle videos. I was following that conflict very closely.

Old washed up Soviet doctrine is what almost cost Assad his head. SAA was trained under Assad’s father whose military was trained under the Soviets.

You want to know all those armour losses (hundreds maybe thousands) and the loss of 100K+ troops? Ironic all those happened with Soviet trained SAA commanders? Ironic how Russia is facing the same type of losses in Ukraine that Syria was in the early years of the war? Why is that?

What was brutally effective was *Iranian tactics*. The amount of Iranian advisors and generals that landed in Syria hadn’t been seen in the Middle East since the Iraq war of 2003. *Iranian military philosophy *is mostly a hybrid of US military philosophy (from the days of Shah) and asymmetrical warfare (IRGC warfare from the imposed war).

*Iran was the boots on the ground, not Russia. They were too scared and stayed in the air *(for the most part other than Palmyra).

If you listen to IRGC they couldn’t even provide close air support well either (not shocking given what we see in Ukraine).

Lastly basically every military since pre-WWI placed emphasis on artillery. It was US artillery pieces that Iran had during the imposed war that shredded Iraqi forces that even Solemani mentioned them in his remembrance of the war. Def not a Russian thing.

Side note: Many videos like this exist below for those that followed the war. Don’t ever say again it was “Russian tactics” that won the Syrian civil war on the ground. That is disrespectful to our damn country and the men that died on frontlines in some of the worst fighting in half century.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514294658062557184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348356874022907905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348645315608506368

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> Super mirror coatings, super prism, ablative materials, and thermal transport delay can decrease the damage.
> 
> Also LOS avoidance for ground TAL units.
> 
> Most importantly staying invisible. You cannot get hit unless you are perfectly tracked for several seconds.


Yes,finding the target AND having the dew IN the right place,and AT the right time for a successful intercept is still going to be the BIG problem here.
The countermeasures need to be a balance between cost versus performance,naturally this increases depending on the type/model of drone and the threat.For instance for a cheap ababil 2 or samad type drone a spray on ablative is probably the simplest and most cost effective counter measure.However for a more expensive and capable drone like the shahed 129,or the gaza or the jet powered simorgh,you would definitely want an active countermeasures system as well as passive protection.


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> Yes,finding the target AND having the dew IN the right place,and AT the right time for a successful intercept is still going to be the BIG problem here.
> The countermeasures need to be a balance between cost versus performance,naturally this increases depending on the type/model of drone and the threat.For instance for a cheap ababil 2 or samad type drone a spray on ablative is probably the simplest and most cost effective counter measure.However for a more expensive and capable drone like the shahed 129,or the gaza or the jet powered simorgh,you would definitely want an active countermeasures system as well as passive protection.



Shahed-129 or any MALE UAV can engage well outside the laser range envelope and altitude cieling. 

The current laser based air defenses are ment to be cost effective SHORADs. They are not designed to kill higher altitude heavy drones like S-129, S-171, that can drop payloads from 10KM+ away at 30,000 feet.


----------



## sha ah

Iran has embraced drone technology alot more quickly than Russia, which is surprising. One thing to keep in mind is that Russia is not just at war with Ukraine but also with NATO inside Ukraine. Ukraine did not fold, but I don't see how they can ever hope to retake the Russian majority regions from the Russians. 

Russia is right next door and cannot be brushed off or ignored. The Ukrainians should have agreed to the Minsk accords, but even now they're better off negotiating. I don't believe that a hodgepodge of weapons from the weapons will be enough for them to successfully go on the offensive against Russia. I mean come on Leopard 1s ? BMP-1s from the 1960's ? 

Yes they're getting some new MRAPS and more ATGMs and MANPADS but much of this equipment will be destroyed before it ever gets to the frontline. Also training and such will take time. The airspace in Ukraine is still contested but Russia largely has the upper hand. Honestly I don't see how Ukraine can benefit from fighting on rather than negotiating. 

Unfortunately the Ukrainian government has been hijacked by the CIA who only care about western interests, specifically American interests. They're using this war to turn Russia into a bogeyman, dump Europe's old weapons stockpiles, weaken Russia as much as possible and sell new weapons to Europe. Not to mention selling American LNG and oil to Europe. 

This is basically a way for America to consolidate its grip on Europe. Zelensky is their handler who will rally Ukraine to it's ultimate demise. How can a comedian be worth more than 1 billion ? He owns a 30 million dollar villa in Florida. No doubt when all is said and done, you'll be able to find Zelensky toasting with US defense contractors and billionaire neo-con war hawks (George Soros) in his villa. Hunter Biden will probably be there as well.



TheImmortal said:


> It’s a figure of speech. But I do feel a lot better for Iran’s prospects in war after I see Russia in Ukraine. Iran also has “Russia” -esque flaws that it needs to fix.
> 
> But Russian military should no longer be considered Top 5 military power. Their performance, professionalism, and depth of weapons is all sub par. Outside of Iskander and SU-35, the military is stuck in 1960’s in both weapons and war doctrine/strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Pro Russian militants (DPR) have taken control of the Illich Iron and Steel Plant in Mariupol. You can see the plant colored in yellow in the map below. Now all that remains is the final pocket, the Azovstal Plant colored in blue. The last holdout there are completely surrounded with their backs against the ocean. 

According to Russia, in the last 10 days, 1600 Ukrainian service mean have surrendered, including 176 officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> The VDV...Russia’s “elite” paratroopers sustained 60% losses in many units trying to take the infamous airport outside Kiyv along with many Spetnaz and special operators during its week long attempt to place Kiyv under siege.
> 
> If your claiming a “feint”, which is a completely valid military tactic. You don’t do a “sacrificial feint” with your *most elite and highly prized units*. That is like Iran sacrificing NOHED to distract the enemy. Completely against military conventional unless the situation is ABSOLUTELY dire.
> 
> They were Initially fed bad Intel by the FSB and were told that resistance would be minimal and collapse rapidly. Zelenksy would flee to western Ukraine or to an EU country. There was supposed to be a revolt with pro Russian elements inside of Kiyv that were cultivated since 2014 using billions of dollars that were likely instead spent by the corrupt heads of military. None of what was promised ever happened. Some sabatouers here and there in the first 72 hours inside Kiyv, but UAF located them and killed them. Videos out there for you to see if you dig around.
> 
> When that mini Blitz failed....they decided they were not trying to take Kiyv and instead would place it under siege and starve them out until they surrender or the Southern and Eastern fronts reached them for a full on assault.
> 
> When they saw that those fronts also have stalled they made the tough choice to give up the northern front because it was stalled and just sucking up resources and facing harassment attacks by SOF using Western intelligence. They failed multiple times to place Kiyv under siege a la Aleppo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t even speculating, you are trying to desperately rationalize the failures. It’s clearly visible in the way you write. Russia made bonehead decisions and the evidence is everywhere. US has done that too in history. It happens. It especially happens in “yes men militaries” like the one Putin has assembled. I been raising the red flag since the early days and was being attacked by some of you here
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, no offense you have no idea what your talking about. And your Russian apologist schtik just insulted the Shaheeds of our country who gave their lives and kept Assad from becoming one gigantic Jihadstan. I suggest you re-read Syrian War history and watch the numerous battle videos. I was following that conflict very closely.
> 
> Old washed up Soviet doctrine is what almost cost Assad his head. SAA was trained under Assad’s father whose military was trained under the Soviets.
> 
> You want to know all those armour losses (hundreds maybe thousands) and the loss of 100K+ troops? Ironic all those happened with Soviet trained SAA commanders? Ironic how Russia is facing the same type of losses in Ukraine that Syria was in the early years of the war? Why is that?
> 
> What was brutally effective was *Iranian tactics*. The amount of Iranian advisors and generals that landed in Syria hadn’t been seen in the Middle East since the Iraq war of 2003. *Iranian military philosophy *is mostly a hybrid of US military philosophy (from the days of Shah) and asymmetrical warfare (IRGC warfare from the imposed war).
> 
> *Iran was the boots on the ground, not Russia. They were too scared and stayed in the air *(for the most part other than Palmyra).
> 
> If you listen to IRGC they couldn’t even provide close air support well either (not shocking given what we see in Ukraine).
> 
> Lastly basically every military since pre-WWI placed emphasis on artillery. It was US artillery pieces that Iran had during the imposed war that shredded Iraqi forces that even Solemani mentioned them in his remembrance of the war. Def not a Russian thing.
> 
> Side note: Many videos like this exist below for those that followed the war. Don’t ever say again it was “Russian tactics” that won the Syrian civil war on the ground. That is disrespectful to our damn country and the men that died on frontlines in some of the worst fighting in half century.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514294658062557184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348356874022907905
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348645315608506368


They should've been given better equipment to do the work really. As far as I'm aware, counter-battery systems were not provided, and laser guided shells were rare. Still they did they job correctly. Russia provided alot of fire support but almost entirely unguided munitions.

Totally agree with your assessment, and the excuses made for Russia here are really inadequate.



TheImmortal said:


> The VDV...Russia’s “elite” paratroopers sustained 60% losses in many units trying to take the infamous airport outside Kiyv along with many Spetnaz and special operators during its week long attempt to place Kiyv under siege.
> 
> If your claiming a “feint”, which is a completely valid military tactic. You don’t do a “sacrificial feint” with your *most elite and highly prized units*. That is like Iran sacrificing NOHED to distract the enemy. Completely against military conventional unless the situation is ABSOLUTELY dire.
> 
> They were Initially fed bad Intel by the FSB and were told that resistance would be minimal and collapse rapidly. Zelenksy would flee to western Ukraine or to an EU country. There was supposed to be a revolt with pro Russian elements inside of Kiyv that were cultivated since 2014 using billions of dollars that were likely instead spent by the corrupt heads of military. None of what was promised ever happened. Some sabatouers here and there in the first 72 hours inside Kiyv, but UAF located them and killed them. Videos out there for you to see if you dig around.
> 
> When that mini Blitz failed....they decided they were not trying to take Kiyv and instead would place it under siege and starve them out until they surrender or the Southern and Eastern fronts reached them for a full on assault.
> 
> When they saw that those fronts also have stalled they made the tough choice to give up the northern front because it was stalled and just sucking up resources and facing harassment attacks by SOF using Western intelligence. They failed multiple times to place Kiyv under siege a la Aleppo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t even speculating, you are trying to desperately rationalize the failures. It’s clearly visible in the way you write. Russia made bonehead decisions and the evidence is everywhere. US has done that too in history. It happens. It especially happens in “yes men militaries” like the one Putin has assembled. I been raising the red flag since the early days and was being attacked by some of you here
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, no offense you have no idea what your talking about. And your Russian apologist schtik just insulted the Shaheeds of our country who gave their lives and kept Assad from becoming one gigantic Jihadstan. I suggest you re-read Syrian War history and watch the numerous battle videos. I was following that conflict very closely.
> 
> Old washed up Soviet doctrine is what almost cost Assad his head. SAA was trained under Assad’s father whose military was trained under the Soviets.
> 
> You want to know all those armour losses (hundreds maybe thousands) and the loss of 100K+ troops? Ironic all those happened with Soviet trained SAA commanders? Ironic how Russia is facing the same type of losses in Ukraine that Syria was in the early years of the war? Why is that?
> 
> What was brutally effective was *Iranian tactics*. The amount of Iranian advisors and generals that landed in Syria hadn’t been seen in the Middle East since the Iraq war of 2003. *Iranian military philosophy *is mostly a hybrid of US military philosophy (from the days of Shah) and asymmetrical warfare (IRGC warfare from the imposed war).
> 
> *Iran was the boots on the ground, not Russia. They were too scared and stayed in the air *(for the most part other than Palmyra).
> 
> If you listen to IRGC they couldn’t even provide close air support well either (not shocking given what we see in Ukraine).
> 
> Lastly basically every military since pre-WWI placed emphasis on artillery. It was US artillery pieces that Iran had during the imposed war that shredded Iraqi forces that even Solemani mentioned them in his remembrance of the war. Def not a Russian thing.
> 
> Side note: Many videos like this exist below for those that followed the war. Don’t ever say again it was “Russian tactics” that won the Syrian civil war on the ground. That is disrespectful to our damn country and the men that died on frontlines in some of the worst fighting in half century.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514294658062557184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348356874022907905
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348645315608506368


You ever seen this doc?









همه چیز را از دست رفته می‌دیدم / ماجرای ۱۸ روز محاصره حاج قاسم در حلب


سردار چهارباغی فرمانده سابق توپخانه سپاه برای اولین بار بخشی از خاطرات خود در سال‌ها همراهی با حاج قاسم سلیمانی در سوریه را بیان می‌کند. ماجرای آزادی نبل و ا...




www.youtube.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I still haven't seen the two IL-72s that the Ukrainians supposedly shot down when Russia tried to raid that airbase near Kiev. Similar stories like "the ghost of kiev" and "the last stand at snake island" have all turned out to be fake myths made up to rally and motivate the Ukrainian public. One day, the fog of war clears, we'll have a better understanding of what really happened.

Anyways Russia never wanted to occupy all of Ukraine by force. They wanted the Ukrainian government to accept their peace terms so as to secure southern / south eastern Ukraine for the ethnic Russian majority there. 

Of course they were hoping that the government in Kiev would fold. When it didn't, the Russians decided not to commit to it unconditionally. Being flexible in warfare, correcting mistakes, being versatile, is not a sign a weakness, but rather a sign of intelligence and strength.

The Russians initial front was much too long and there were far too many objectives to focus, so they adapted to the situation. They abandoned the objectives that were deemed too difficult and draining and focused on the areas where they had experienced the most success. 

In 2014, before NATO got a chance to train and arm Ukraine, we saw how easily Russia dealt with the Ukrainians in Crimea. Of course the fact that the majority in Crimea are Russian, did have alot to do with it, since in many cases the majority of Ukrainian servicemen decided to defect to Russia. But still it's obvious that on its own Ukraine would not be able to put up much of a fight against Russia. However with NATO training, weapons and intelligence, that changes everything. 

The Russians in the end were not able to take Kiev but they were get to remove the sensitive nuclear material from Chernobyl, which was one of their objectives. They were also able to pin down some hundreds of thousands of Ukrainian troops, including some of Ukraine's most elite units, which is what enabled their offensive in southern Ukraine to be successful. 

At this point the Russians have already taken most of the Donbas and have established a land bridge from Donbas to Crimea. Obviously the Russians want the rest of the Donbas, but the question is, will the Russians also try to extend their land bridge to Transnistria by taking Odessa ? The fall of Mariupol seems imminent. Once that happens over 5000+ Russian and allied troops will be freed up. 

Depending on how the offensive goes in western Donestk and whether the Ukrainians want to negotiate, will determine whether Russia will go for Odessa or not ? Realistically though the Ukrainians might not be satisfied until they have had a chance to go on the offensive against Russia using their assortment of new and used weapons from NATO. The question is, what will the Ukrainians want to do if their offensives fail and most of their offensive weapons from NATO lie in ruin ? 

Realistically Russia could easily target Ukraine's electrical grid and water treatment plants. Of course doing so would probably lead to a massive humanitarian catastrophe, with millions more refugees flooding into Europe and perhaps hundreds of thousands dying from hunger and disease ? At this point in time, many believe that it is the Americans, not the Ukrainians themselves, who are the ones directing the war.The question is, how much suffering will the Ukrainians tolerate until they're had enough and decide to actually negotiate in good faith ?



TheImmortal said:


> The VDV...Russia’s “elite” paratroopers sustained 60% losses in many units trying to take the infamous airport outside Kiyv along with many Spetnaz and special operators during its week long attempt to place Kiyv under siege.
> 
> If your claiming a “feint”, which is a completely valid military tactic. You don’t do a “sacrificial feint” with your *most elite and highly prized units*. That is like Iran sacrificing NOHED to distract the enemy. Completely against military conventional unless the situation is ABSOLUTELY dire.
> 
> They were Initially fed bad Intel by the FSB and were told that resistance would be minimal and collapse rapidly. Zelenksy would flee to western Ukraine or to an EU country. There was supposed to be a revolt with pro Russian elements inside of Kiyv that were cultivated since 2014 using billions of dollars that were likely instead spent by the corrupt heads of military. None of what was promised ever happened. Some sabatouers here and there in the first 72 hours inside Kiyv, but UAF located them and killed them. Videos out there for you to see if you dig around.
> 
> When that mini Blitz failed....they decided they were not trying to take Kiyv and instead would place it under siege and starve them out until they surrender or the Southern and Eastern fronts reached them for a full on assault.
> 
> When they saw that those fronts also have stalled they made the tough choice to give up the northern front because it was stalled and just sucking up resources and facing harassment attacks by SOF using Western intelligence. They failed multiple times to place Kiyv under siege a la Aleppo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t even speculating, you are trying to desperately rationalize the failures. It’s clearly visible in the way you write. Russia made bonehead decisions and the evidence is everywhere. US has done that too in history. It happens. It especially happens in “yes men militaries” like the one Putin has assembled. I been raising the red flag since the early days and was being attacked by some of you here
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, no offense you have no idea what your talking about. And your Russian apologist schtik just insulted the Shaheeds of our country who gave their lives and kept Assad from becoming one gigantic Jihadstan. I suggest you re-read Syrian War history and watch the numerous battle videos. I was following that conflict very closely.
> 
> Old washed up Soviet doctrine is what almost cost Assad his head. SAA was trained under Assad’s father whose military was trained under the Soviets.
> 
> You want to know all those armour losses (hundreds maybe thousands) and the loss of 100K+ troops? Ironic all those happened with Soviet trained SAA commanders? Ironic how Russia is facing the same type of losses in Ukraine that Syria was in the early years of the war? Why is that?
> 
> What was brutally effective was *Iranian tactics*. The amount of Iranian advisors and generals that landed in Syria hadn’t been seen in the Middle East since the Iraq war of 2003. *Iranian military philosophy *is mostly a hybrid of US military philosophy (from the days of Shah) and asymmetrical warfare (IRGC warfare from the imposed war).
> 
> *Iran was the boots on the ground, not Russia. They were too scared and stayed in the air *(for the most part other than Palmyra).
> 
> If you listen to IRGC they couldn’t even provide close air support well either (not shocking given what we see in Ukraine).
> 
> Lastly basically every military since pre-WWI placed emphasis on artillery. It was US artillery pieces that Iran had during the imposed war that shredded Iraqi forces that even Solemani mentioned them in his remembrance of the war. Def not a Russian thing.
> 
> Side note: Many videos like this exist below for those that followed the war. Don’t ever say again it was “Russian tactics” that won the Syrian civil war on the ground. That is disrespectful to our damn country and the men that died on frontlines in some of the worst fighting in half century.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514294658062557184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348356874022907905
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348645315608506368

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sineva

Really?......you think?🙄

*https://edition.cnn.com/2022/04/15/business/russia-sanctions-iran-playbook-04-15-2022-mime-intl/index.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Unidentified drone targeted PMU headquarters near Mosul. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515065942522441741


----------



## SalarHaqq

zartosht said:


> Meanwhile mariopol is about to be completely captured. A major city that not only blocks the ukies from a big port, brings them closer to getting landlocked l, but most catastrophicly their massive concentration of troops defending the donbass line just lost their south flank



Not to mention the center and headquarters of Ukraine's pseudo-nazi Azov militia, a considerable portion of whose forces had been stationed at Mariupol.

Russia has indeed conducted an strong campaign thus far. Russian forces are maneuvering aptly and at will, meanwhile since the beginning of the war we haven't seen the Ukrainian military perform any proper maneuver. Practically all they're doing is to bunker themselves off along entrenched lines and stack their forces among human shields in densely populated areas. Hence why Russia, short of carpet bombing the place which it deliberately chose to refrain from, must operate surgically and on a reduced pace.

Again, Ukraine is under American command - both militarily and politically (on the latter front, the zionists are playing a significant role as well). Whilst they have inferior equipment compared to their NATO protectors, they benefit from a large number of nihilistic, fanaticized elements ready to engage in irrational undertakings only to delay the inevitable, à la Berlin 1945. And the staggering losses the Ukrainians have incurred means that the tactics their NATO commanders made them implement have been quite awful. It suggests that in a war against NATO, Russian superior strategy and tactics are likely going to prevail.

You're right to remind that the early Russian incursion towards Kiev was a textbook example of a diversion. Russians did not conceive of it as a blitz, and they are definitely not so amateurish and ignorant as to believe that token squadrons of special forces will do the trick whilst the fact is that even 100.000 troops aren't enough to conquer Kiev in a short time (versus the 40.000 they actually deployed), and that couldn't have been lost on them. However, 40.000 regular units plus a few special forces taking airfields outside town is exactly what's needed to keep the Ukrainian side guessing as to whether Russia might be aiming to go directly for the capital _after possible troop reinforcements_. This achieved to pin down tens of thousands of Ukraine's elite forces which otherwise could have been dispatched to the decisive eastern front.

The way NATO is directing their Ukrainian assets in battle has simply proven to be catastrophic. They made them lose an enormous quantity of personnel and weapons, and none of the mostly second-tier weaponry they're pouring into Ukraine is going to have a significant impact on the ground, especially since Russians are targeting and destroying many of these weapons right upon arrival. Boy am I glad Iran's armed forces, especially the IRGC, have stopped trying to emulate obsolescent western doctrines long time ago.

I believe that those who're still willing to do so should stop paying attention to western propaganda - which obviously is living off extensive censorship and flawed intelligence (read conscious lies) as they openly admitted, otherwise hardly anyone would be falling for their disinformation; but also, it ought to start dawning on us that the notion of western military superiority is quite simply an illusion. The only realm in which it continues its existence is that of suggestive perceptions, induced by mass psy-ops and propaganda on a scale never witnessed before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Testimony from a captured Ukrainian senior sailor of the 501st Marine Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> Wouldn't it also be fair to also acknowledge that the war is still quite young? A month and a-half in is hardly enough time to come to a definitive conclusion on what the eventual outcome will be. I'm of the opinion that RuAF have still yet go full-tilt against Ukraine. We just saw a small glimpse of it in Azovstal where TU-22m3 carpet bombed a large portion of the plant. There was also a recent massive PGM strike all across Ukraine and the Illyich Plant was fully liberated (or defeated). A recent push out of Azovstal was also demolished along-side thousands of Ukrainian troops surrendering.
> 
> The holdings in the North and around Kiev were a strategic feint meant to divide Ukrainian focus on two fronts rather that just on the Donbass where Russia's most immediate concerns are currently. At least this is my understanding (or cope) of what happened lol.
> 
> There have been rumors that the Russian Federation might activate CSTO and call upon member states to send troops along with a general full-mobilization order in Russia itself following a formal declaration of war against Ukraine.
> 
> It's clear that NATO training, equipment, ISR sharing with UKR-forces has proven indispensable in their combat effectiveness and severe Russian weaknesses have been revealed. How telling this is of an eventual Russian defeat, idk.
> 
> The loss of the Moskva along with other countless blunders still is embarrassing and points to issues within both Russian command and planning. No argument there whatsoever.



Allow me resort to a metaphor based on the game of football (which I actually have deep reservations about, but for argument's sake).

Imagine a team composed of complete amateurs, none of whom really knows how to play, going up against one of the world's top national formations, say Brazil, Argentina, Germany or Italy. The amateur team decides to concentrate their 10 outfielders inside the penalty area and even along the goal line for the entire duration of the match. They won't be able to perform a single attack, will not display any intricate tactics nor any maneuvers, will not even pass the ball to each other across the playing field.

The world class team for its part will find that the human wall erected in front of the adversary's goal is hampering normal game play and that piercing it is relatively laborious although not exactly difficult. The whole thing will generate a misleading impression that the amateur team is successfully resisting the onslaught. But naturally, it falls short of reversing the two teams' respective fortunes. For in the end, all it does is to reduce the score by which the amateurs are inevitably going to lose. Instead of getting beaten 0:80, they might then take merely 5 or 10 goals.

This is a reflection of what the Ukrainian side, under instructions from the US, is practicing in this conflict. Nothing to write home about, but media-effective for sure. And definitely not going to stop nor even indent the Russian juggernaut. What the Ukrainian military showed in essence, is that is doesn't really know how to stage a proper fight under contemporary parameters. And NATO, that they are no longer capable of devising effective tactics nor to empower proxies against peer-level adversaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So now Germans are urging their citizens to avoid taking hot showers. LOL

“_You will have to ask yourselves a question, whether you really need to take a hot shower seven days a week – with gas heating,_” the head of the Federal Network Agency of Germany, Klaus Mueller, said in an interview with n-tv.

According to Mueller, if Germany cuts supplies from Russia, gas reserves in the country will last until the end of summer or early autumn at the latest.

Imagine you take a cold shower shivering and then say "take that Putin!" LOL Something gives me a feeling that the elites of Germany won't be following this advice. They just want the common people to take cold showers, eat lentils instead of meat and take transit instead of driving, all to stick it to Putin. LOL



https://www.rt.com/business/553971-hot-showers-germany-gas/

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

یعنی چاکر هر جا که رود چاکر است

فردا شاید بسم الله محمدی هم در ماریوپول دستگیر شود

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

sha ah said:


> Imagine you take a cold shower shivering and then say "take that Putin!" LOL Something gives me a feeling that the elites of Germany won't be following this advice. They just want the common people to take cold showers, eat lentils instead of meat and take transit instead of driving, all to stick it to Putin. LOL


Regime change for Germany is LONG overdue, that country will need a proper violent purge of its population in order to survive in the next century. 
Now I understand why Ich wants to kill so many of these ultra leftist scum who will take Germany into the toilet (if not already)!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Behold this: in the first round of the 2022 French presidential election held last weekend, candidates more or less critical of the prevailing liberal order, more or less skeptical of NATO and not really in line with the ongoing anti-Russian rabble rousing, have received an absolute majority of votes!

Marine Le Pen (far right) = 23,15%
Jean-Luc Mélenchon (left) = 21,95%
Eric Zemmour (islamophobic zionist far-right) = 7,07%
Jean Lassalle (independent) = 3,13%
Fabien Roussel (Communist Party of France) = 2,28%
Philippe Poutou (Trotskyist left) = 0,77%
Nathalie Arthaud (Trotskyist left) = 0,56%

Added total = 58,91% !!!

In short, people of France are rejecting the ruling, secular liberal (pseudo-)democratic regime and its dominant elites like never before. Just beautiful. And meanwhile, some gullible ones in Iran are still letting themselves be fooled by domestic liberals (reformists, moderates) into believing that this failed system promoted by western imperialists is the be-all and end-all, not realizing how lucky they are to have an Islamic Republic and Velayate Faqih.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Russian Control March 5th
> 
> View attachment 834652
> 
> 
> Russian control today:
> 
> View attachment 834656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran did this level of damage to US, that Ukraine did to Russia. Then everyone here would be praising Iran.
> 
> I’m not even sure why we have so many Russian apologists. Who cares about Russia, they screwed us on the Caspian treaty, they stole our land (Armenia, Georgia, Azerbaijan), they gave us zero thanks for flying their bombers from our airbases during the Syrian war and firing CMs over our territory.
> 
> I get wanting to see Russian bleed the Western backed order, but this blind propaganda some fanboys are preaching on here is just uncalled for.
> 
> Russian military is quite frankly a disappointment. At this point Turkey could invade Russia and reach Moscow let alone Iran. The incompetence is outstanding in the Russian military. 1990’s Saddam level incompetence.
> 
> The Iskander ended up being over hyped and inferior to F-110 in terms of targeting performance. Technologically very well developed missile with many missing advanced tech that F-110 doesn’t have, but performance against large targets (air bases) has shown a much larger CEP than f-110s.


No Russian apologists Sparky. Just antiIran and Western apologists. No? 😅

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

jauk said:


> No Russian apologists Sparky. Just antiIran and Western apologists. No? 😅



Coming from the guy who said Kiyv would fall in one week. Now it’s “Kiyv was never part of the plan”.

Gold medal for you guys for the mental gymnastics you jump through to keep yourselves happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515384686364798983
Pro-Russian sources saying around 23K Ukrainian troops have been killed. Number seems plausible given the destruction across Ukraine.

I was thinking 15K+ PLUS however much end up dying in Mariupol.

Zelenksy was on propaganda rant saying only 2-3K....which is a joke. 250+ servicemen died in one air raid on barracks in the beginning of the war plus the air raid on NATO training facility.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515380118130155536
7th* not 8th. One was contradicted by video evidence.


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Coming from the guy who said Kiyv would fall in one week. Now it’s “Kiyv was never part of the plan”.
> 
> Gold medal for you guys for the mental gymnastics you jump through to keep yourselves happy.


Thank you. We try here in Anguilla. 👍


----------



## zartosht

British terrorist thug/wannabe rambo/ Aiden Aslin captured in mariupol









And here he is starring in the western propaganda show 








British media is already crying that Russians have rightfully stated he wont be treated as a POW, but a mercenary.









Captured Brit fighter fears grow as Russia vows to ignore Geneva Convention


CAPTURED British hero Aiden Aslin will not be treated as a Prisoner of War, Russia warned last night. Brave Aiden, 28, surrendered after his unit ran out of food and ammunition in the besieged city…




www.thesun.co.uk





Looks like his western privilege pass has been denied. I hope Russia actually follows thru and treats this animal like a mercenary. 

alot of wannabe western twitter soldiers have this impression of a "western privilege pass". Whereby they can do whatever they want, play soldier, and when shit hits the fan, they will cry on TV and have the western media and world in a uproar bring them back home a "hero"

So far so good judging with his half open eye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> Coming from the guy who said Kiyv would fall in one week. Now it’s “Kiyv was never part of the plan”.
> 
> Gold medal for you guys for the mental gymnastics you jump through to keep yourselves happy.


I was actually one of the people who believed that Kiyev would fall within a week.
Russia was advancing very fast, creating pockets in the northern front, the eastern front and the southern front every day.
It was only a matter of days before the eastern front would've joined the northern front to enforce a complete siege on Kiev.
However, it seems that the Russians have lost this war.

This war has been such a huge embarrassment for Russia.
Putin's only remaining hope is to make Ukraine a landlocked country. 
And seeing the current ongoing situation, I doubt Russia could secure Odessa.
Otherwise Russia will never be taken as anything more than a joke in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> And seeing the current ongoing situation, I doubt Russia could secure Odessa.



Odessa?

They would be lucky if they can keep Kherson. They have been pushed back on the Kherson front and are devoting resources to hold Kherson.

Odessa is a pipe dream at this point especially with loss of Maskava. The war plan was awful. They should have pushed from Crimea-Kharkv-Donbass axis. No northern Axis. They could have done SOF operations and bombing raids in the North to pin forces.

People say “oh well then Ukraine would have concentrated forces on those fronts”. That’s GREAT! This is Russia with 400+ fighters and Blackjack bombers that can drop truckloads of ordnances. This isn’t SAA with a rust bucket airforce.

If Ukraine stacked the defense line Russia would be obliterating brigades from the air and by artillery. The defense lines would have collapsed much faster.

Instead Putin stretched his forces way too thin. Only reason he is even taking Mariupol is do to Chechens doing all the leg work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> Odessa?
> 
> They would be lucky if they can keep Kherson. They have been pushed back on the Kherson front and are devoting resources to hold Kherson.
> 
> Odessa is a pipe dream at this point especially with loss of Maskava. The war plan was awful. They should have pushed from Crimea-Kharkv-Donbass axis. No northern Axis. They could have done SOF operations and bombing raids in the North to pin forces.
> 
> People say “oh well then Ukraine would have concentrated forces on those fronts”. That’s GREAT! This is Russia with 400+ fighters and Blackjack bombers that can drop truckloads of ordnances. If Ukraine stacked the defense line Russia would be obliterating brigades from the air and by artillery. The defense lines would have collapsed much faster.
> 
> Instead Putin stretched his forces way too thin. Only reason he is even taking Mariupol is do to Chechens doing all the leg work


Well, he had the support of his best buddy Sasha, the tinpot dictator in Belarus. 

I still think the decision to retreat in the northern front was rather political. 
The Russians could've taken Kiev had they deployed more forces in the northern front.

Although, the war is still far from over.
Putin can continue the war for years if Russia can withstand the sanctions.
But what about Ukraine? Can they hold the Russians back for another year?

Russia doesn't seem to have a choice now. They must win this war or they have lost everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515384686364798983
> Pro-Russian sources saying around 23K Ukrainian troops have been killed. Number seems plausible given the destruction across Ukraine.
> 
> I was thinking 15K+ PLUS however much end up dying in Mariupol.
> 
> Zelenksy was on propaganda rant saying only 2-3K....which is a joke. 250+ servicemen died in one air raid on barracks in the beginning of the war plus the air raid on NATO training facility.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515380118130155536
> 7th* not 8th. One was contradicted by video evidence.



After this is all done, the real number of Ukraine will eventually be revealed. If you look at twitter sources, you'd think thier wasn't 1 casualty


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514137040895545346

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515384686364798983
> Pro-Russian sources saying around 23K Ukrainian troops have been killed. Number seems plausible given the destruction across Ukraine.
> 
> I was thinking 15K+ PLUS however much end up dying in Mariupol.
> 
> Zelenksy was on propaganda rant saying only 2-3K....which is a joke. 250+ servicemen died in one air raid on barracks in the beginning of the war plus the air raid on NATO training facility.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515380118130155536
> 7th* not 8th. One was contradicted by video evidence.







QWECXZ said:


> I was actually one of the people who believed that Kiyev would fall within a week.
> Russia was advancing very fast, creating pockets in the northern front, the eastern front and the southern front every day.
> It was only a matter of days before the eastern front would've joined the northern front to enforce a complete siege on Kiev.
> However, it seems that the Russians have lost this war.
> 
> This war has been such a huge embarrassment for Russia.
> Putin's only remaining hope is to make Ukraine a landlocked country.
> And seeing the current ongoing situation, I doubt Russia could secure Odessa.
> Otherwise Russia will never be taken as anything more than a joke in the world.



It is important not to be biased toward either side. It is going to be a long war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hormuz




----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Behold this: in the first round of the 2022 French presidential election held last weekend, candidates more or less critical of the prevailing liberal order, more or less skeptical of NATO and not really in line with the ongoing anti-Russian rabble rousing, have received an absolute majority of votes!
> 
> Marine Le Pen (far right) = 23,15%
> Jean-Luc Mélenchon (left) = 21,95%
> Eric Zemmour (islamophobic zionist far-right) = 7,07%
> Jean Lassalle (independent) = 3,13%
> Fabien Roussel (Communist Party of France) = 2,28%
> Philippe Poutou (Trotskyist left) = 0,77%
> Nathalie Arthaud (Trotskyist left) = 0,56%
> 
> Added total = 58,91% !!!
> 
> In short, people of France are rejecting the ruling, secular liberal (pseudo-)democratic regime and its dominant elites like never before. Just beautiful. And meanwhile, some gullible ones in Iran are still letting themselves be fooled by domestic liberals (reformists, moderates) into believing that this failed system promoted by western imperialists is the be-all and end-all, not realizing how lucky they are to have an Islamic Republic and Velayate Faqih.


don't read too much in it , it all about economy , as Iran election also all was about economy ,


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515464107880640520
This should put into perspective how much “ammo” countries stockpile. We sometimes hear wild claims that X country has X many missiles or this or that.

Reality is countries don’t continuously produce armaments unless in war time scenarios. Because cost of storage and transportation is significant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

One of Russia's objectives was to prevent Ukraine from acquiring nuclear weapons. Chernobyl was right on the border, therefore it only made sense to go for it. At the start even some western analysts were predicting that the Kiev government would fall in days, so going for Kiev seemed like the logical thing to do.

It's easy to rant after the fact and act like an arm chair general but come on, if there had been no threat from the north then Kiev could have focused it's troops in the south. Yes Russia could have targeted concentrations of troops but realistically troops can disperse and it's difficult to target every single team that splits up on foot to ambush or raid your own troops.

Russians are claiming Mariupol has been liberated. Only the Azov battalion is still holding out, hiding in underground tunnels at the Azovstal plant. Russia has given them an ultimatum, surrender or die.

In the last few weeks Russia has been gathering forces in the east for a new push there. They haven't even begun their new offensive but they're still making progress in the east of Ukraine.

After Mariupol is fully liberated, that will free up atleast 5000 Russian and allied troops. Those troops along with the reinforcements I'm pretty sure should be able to take Donestk region quite easily.

The Lugansk region has been almost fully liberated, more than 95%. The Donestk region, if they can liberate that and if Kramatorsk falls then they have a few options.

They can either just keep bombing Ukrainian targets and defend the territory they've taken

From Donestk head further west and try to take Dnipro city.

Extending west from Donestk they can also head north on the highways and surround Kharkiv completely.

Odessa is another option if they want a land bridge to Transnistria (Moldova)

Of course the Russian's would prefer a negotiated settlement in order to end this war, but with the west constantly flooding Ukraine with weapons, I don't think the Ukrainians will be ready to negotiate in good faith until they've had a chance to go on an offensive with their new toys to try and liberate eastern Ukraine.

I'm guessing that any such Ukrainian offensive attempt would fail miserably but with the huge western propaganda push making Ukrainians believe that they're winning the war and that they can actually win the war, along with the weapons, it seems that the Kiev government won't stop until they've been dealt a very decisive and devastating blow.









https://southfront.org/military-situation-in-ukraine-on-april-16-2022-map-update/





TheImmortal said:


> Odessa?
> 
> They would be lucky if they can keep Kherson. They have been pushed back on the Kherson front and are devoting resources to hold Kherson.
> 
> Odessa is a pipe dream at this point especially with loss of Maskava. The war plan was awful. They should have pushed from Crimea-Kharkv-Donbass axis. No northern Axis. They could have done SOF operations and bombing raids in the North to pin forces.
> 
> People say “oh well then Ukraine would have concentrated forces on those fronts”. That’s GREAT! This is Russia with 400+ fighters and Blackjack bombers that can drop truckloads of ordnances. This isn’t SAA with a rust bucket airforce.
> 
> If Ukraine stacked the defense line Russia would be obliterating brigades from the air and by artillery. The defense lines would have collapsed much faster.
> 
> Instead Putin stretched his forces way too thin. Only reason he is even taking Mariupol is do to Chechens doing all the leg work




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515427035367108612

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> don't read too much in it , it all about economy , as Iran election also all was about economy ,



There is deep loss of confidence of the citizenry in the political system of the west, and reasons for that go well beyond economic conjuncture. In most western European countries political apathy has been a much discussed issue for at least three decades, and the tendency hasn't ceased amplifying. 

Political institutions are losing their efficacy and legitimacy, trust in the elites has been crumbling, social movements are growing and increasingly taking aim at the foundations of the system (the Yellow Vests were demanding fundamental systemic remodeling, direct democracy and so on, not just a revision of specific governmental policy measures), so-called populist movements are on a steady rise, and so is communalism as well as incivility.

In France, according to a survey conducted by a notable research institute, 70% of citizens are of the opinion that democracy does not function well. Contrary to previous periods, they no longer consider policies by this or that administration, but the system itself as the primary cause for hardships.

There is abundant academic research on the topic, and it definitely points to a crisis of legitimacy rather than momentary discontent induced by economic downturns.









Crise de légitimité des élites gouvernementales et politiques françaises, et conditions d'une refondation de la république







www.cairn.info









__





Alain Eraly, sociologue: «La crise de légitimité est une crise de la démocratie»







www.lesoir.be









__





"La démocratie est au coeur d'une crise de légitimité et d'une crise d'efficacité" - Fluicity


Clément Mabi est enseignant-chercheur à l’UTC de Compiègne au sein du département des sciences humaines. Ses analyses et publications, que l'on retrouve notamm




get.flui.city









__





Le Baromètre de la confiance politique | Sciences Po CEVIPOF


Le Baromètre de la confiance politique » est une enquête académique devenue l’enquête de référence française sur la question de la confiance des français dans la politique.




www.sciencespo.fr





https://www.institutegreatereurope.com/single-post/2019/04/11/lunion-européenne-et-sa-crise-de-légitimité









The Global Crisis of Legitimacy of Liberal Democracy







www.tni.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Now heres a man who 😍LOVES😍 his job....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515315203046576135


----------



## mohsen




----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> There is deep loss of confidence of the citizenry in the political system of the west, and reasons for that go well beyond economic conjuncture. In most western European countries political apathy has been a much discussed issue for at least three decades, and the tendency hasn't ceased amplifying.
> 
> Political institutions are losing their efficacy and legitimacy, trust in the elites has been crumbling, social movements are growing and increasingly taking aim at the foundations of the system (the Yellow Vests were demanding fundamental systemic remodeling, direct democracy and so on, not just a revision of specific governmental policy measures), so-called populist movements are on a steady rise, and so is communalism as well as incivility.
> 
> In France, according to a survey conducted by a notable research institute, 70% of citizens are of the opinion that democracy does not function well. Contrary to previous periods, they no longer consider policies by this or that administration, but the system itself as the primary cause for hardships.
> 
> There is abundant academic research on the topic, and it definitely points to a crisis of legitimacy rather than momentary discontent induced by economic downturns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crise de légitimité des élites gouvernementales et politiques françaises, et conditions d'une refondation de la république
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cairn.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alain Eraly, sociologue: «La crise de légitimité est une crise de la démocratie»
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lesoir.be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "La démocratie est au coeur d'une crise de légitimité et d'une crise d'efficacité" - Fluicity
> 
> 
> Clément Mabi est enseignant-chercheur à l’UTC de Compiègne au sein du département des sciences humaines. Ses analyses et publications, que l'on retrouve notamm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get.flui.city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Baromètre de la confiance politique | Sciences Po CEVIPOF
> 
> 
> Le Baromètre de la confiance politique » est une enquête académique devenue l’enquête de référence française sur la question de la confiance des français dans la politique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencespo.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.institutegreatereurope.com/single-post/2019/04/11/lunion-européenne-et-sa-crise-de-légitimité
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Global Crisis of Legitimacy of Liberal Democracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tni.org



Breaking news: Governments across the political ideology spectrum are not popular

You don’t need to write a short novel to describe an obvious event.

All forms of government these days are corrupt in one shape or form as well as inefficient as the electors (politicians) struggle to hold power against rivals.

But the alternative to government is anarchy. Since that isn’t a better option, people just stop voting knowing outing one crook will bring in another crook. Hence why voter turnout has been dropping in many countries. Wether democratic or authoritarian is irrelevant. The citizens have realized change just doesn’t happen anymore and governments are brutally inefficient at meeting their needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Russia says Israel turned Gaza Strip into 'a prison under open sky'​Foreign Ministry slams Israel's illegal occupation, ‘creeping annexation’ of Palestinian territories​09:17 April 16, 2022 AA

https://www.yenisafak.com/en/world/...za-strip-into-a-prison-under-open-sky-3593860 

_____

This is while the NATO-controlled Ukrainian regime is increasingly presenting the zionist occupation entity as its role model. 

Zelenskyy says wants Ukraine to become a ‘big Israel’​*Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy says the main issue for Ukraine after Russia’s invasion ends will be security.*

5 Apr 2022









Zelenskyy says wants Ukraine to become a ‘big Israel’


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy says the main issue for Ukraine after Russia’s invasion ends will be security.




www.aljazeera.com





Zelensky: Jerusalem is 'constructive place' to hold Russia-Ukraine talks​By TOVAH LAZAROFF AND LAHAV HARKOV AND REUTERS - Mar 12



Zelensky: Jerusalem is 'constructive place' to hold Russia-Ukraine talks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Breaking news: Governments across the political ideology spectrum are not popular
> 
> You don’t need to write a short novel to describe an obvious event.
> 
> All forms of government these days are corrupt in one shape or form as well as inefficient as the electors (politicians) struggle to hold power against rivals.



"Breaking news" indeed, since this is certainly the first time I'm being confronted with the far-reaching, generic and rather daring theory that "governments these days aren't popular" plain and simple... But wrong, in fact. It certainly depends on which government, because popularity strongly varies from one example to another, as any comparative empirical analysis will yield.

The Russian government for instance has continuously proved to be highly popular among its constituency for the past couple of decades. President Vladimirovich Putin's approval rate, which jumped from around 65% to over 80% since the start of the special military operation in Ukraine, has been the envy of western leaders.

Besides, popularity and legitimacy aren't exactly identical concepts.



TheImmortal said:


> But the alternative to government is anarchy. Since that isn’t a better option, people just stop voting knowing outing one crook will bring in another crook. Hence why voter turnout has been dropping in many countries. Wether democratic or authoritarian is irrelevant. The citizens have realized change just doesn’t happen anymore and governments are brutally inefficient at meeting their needs.



Some political systems do enjoy a significant degree of legitimation in this day and age. There's no general rule in this regard. Nor is there any widely accepted finding that governance is destined to be corrupt and inefficient today. Tall claims like these cannot be tailored on the go, they've got to be based on concrete data and lots of methodical work to be taken seriously.

Actually it's the opposite that happens to have been established, since it was shown indeed that where there's crisis of legitimation, causes may vary considerably. Political apathy in liberal "democracies" isn't grounded in the exact same factors as political apathy in other types of systems. Causes also show qualitative differences in developed and developing nations.

I very much doubt that scholars of political science who're arriving at these conclusions, are going to waste humongous space equivalent to thousands of articles and books just to "describe an obvious event".

Yet another very interesting looking paper:

Walden Bello, The Global Crisis of Legitimacy of Liberal Democracy, in Globalization and the Washington Consensus: Its Influence on Democracy and Development in the South, Gladys Lechini (editor), Buenos Aires , CLACSO (Consejo Latinoamericano de Ciencias Sociales), 2008.



http://biblioteca.clacso.edu.ar/clacso/sur-sur/20100707034324/10bello.pdf



Like the previously cited ones, the above work is focusing on liberal "democracies". Its demonstrations and conclusions are case-specific and don't apply to just any contemporary political system and government.

Conclusion: we're witnessing a crisis of legitimacy characteristic of liberal and secular so-called democracy. It's not a general characteristic of our contemporary era and doesn't affect every state invariably. This has been illustrated beyond a doubt by ample and valuable scientific research.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Compilation of Russian Orion drone strikes in Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Back to Iran and for those who love the nature more than the war in Ukraine! :

One of the most beautiful tourist attractions of Khorasan Province "Arghavan Valley"..

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Shawnee

فائزه هاشمی: تنها راه بازگرداندن سپاه به پادگان‌ها باقی ماندن آن در لیست تحریم است​
Nazaret chie?
Ayande eslahat o teife hashemi ha Che khahad bud?

@Hack-Hook

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sanel1412 said:


> Any Word about up coming military parade,every year on 18-20 April there was military parade, should be in few days


Looks like it's on








What the heck is that?


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Looks like it's on
> 
> View attachment 835388
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is that?



Looks like a mock up of a Iranian Air Force drone. I know they had a few in development. I say mock because if you look at the wing area you can see right thru to the other side. 


Unrelated news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515829009019453446

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Looks like a mock up of a Iranian Air Force drone. I know they had a few in development. I say mock because if you look at the wing area you can see right thru to the other side.



I think that's just the wing but the photo angle makes it look wingless. Take a closer look the camouflaged net can't be seen through and the orange strap holding it down straps around the wing and it clearly bends and has a shadow casted over it. I could be wrong though. Just need another angle


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I think that's just the wing but the photo angle makes it look wingless. Take a closer look the camouflaged net can't be seen through and the orange strap holding it down straps around the wing and it clearly bends and has a shadow casted over it. I could be wrong though. Just need another angle



No wing man. Look thru the opening the other side is covered by a thin sheet of plastic/paper/veil of some kind it’s not a clear shot thru the other side. It could be some weird angle, but I don’t think so.

This drone will need a huge wingspan 20+ feet. Transporting the wings on Iran’s roads becomes a safety hazard.

Also I could have sworn I seen this “fat” drone somewhere before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> This drone will need a huge wingspan 20+ feet. Transporting the wings on Iran’s roads becomes a safety hazard.


Actually a very good point. Might not be a mock, they might've just removed the wings for this purpose. Certainly the wings would move over the soldiers on the ground and hit the guy conducting the orchestra lol


----------



## mohsen

When reporter and editor find nothing better than the ground about a military parade!







Oh, so artistic, where is my lip stick?!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

mohsen said:


> When reporter and editor find nothing better than the ground about a military parade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so artistic, where is my lip stick?!


God, watching Iranian media cover military parades (especially TV) is the most infuriating thing in the world. Each time an important piece of equipment comes the director jumps to the crowd or some nonsense. But if a stupid jeep crosses the camera will be glued to it.
OK, I don't expect the camera people to be experts on military equipment (although they should be), but how hard is it to understand that big=probably important.
Sorry for the rant


----------



## sha ah

It's the Kaman-22 with wings disassembled 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383671317610647559


TheImmortal said:


> No wing man. Look thru the opening the other side is covered by a thin sheet of plastic/paper/veil of some kind it’s not a clear shot thru the other side. It could be some weird angle, but I don’t think so.
> 
> This drone will need a huge wingspan 20+ feet. Transporting the wings on Iran’s roads becomes a safety hazard.
> 
> Also I could have sworn I seen this “fat” drone somewhere before

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Iran's Kaman 22 or mini MQ-9 Reaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Army Day 2022



https://telewebion.com/episode/0x28598ce



35 till end









Album — Postimages







postimg.cc





Feel free to use pics ^ I don't know which type of drones are used by ground forces or air force so I can't post them in sub forums 

Look at my leader man

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## TheImmortal

Is this a Zulfighar 3?

Was there any Karrar’ in this years Parade?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515922505957003265
I’m actually impressed by this Turkish military operation. Professionally done and incorporating many elements of armed forces.

This is the type of showing we would have expected out of Russia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 835564
> 
> 
> Is this a Zulfighar 3?
> 
> Was there any Karrar’ in this years Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515922505957003265
> I’m actually impressed by this Turkish military operation. Professionally done and incorporating many elements of armed forces.
> 
> This is the type of showing we would have expected out of Russia...



During parade I think I heard Zulfighar 6 but camera was showing something else ....


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 835564
> 
> 
> Is this a Zulfighar 3?
> 
> Was there any Karrar’ in this years Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515922505957003265
> I’m actually impressed by this Turkish military operation. Professionally done and incorporating many elements of armed forces.
> 
> This is the type of showing we would have expected out of Russia...



You are exaggerating.

Can you tell us how you see the map on April 2023?

1. War long over. Russia grabs border cities or less.

2. War continues and Russia has annexed the East of the river plus main west cities including Kharkiv, Dnipro, Zaporizhzha, and Odesa.

3. Your third scenario???

Plus :

-War slips over to other countries (Y/N)
-Tactical weapons will be used (Y/N)


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

MyNameAintJeff said:


> watching Iranian media cover military parades (especially TV) is the most infuriating thing in the world. Each time an important piece of equipment comes the director jumps to the crowd or some nonsense.


So We are not alone when it comes to failed media coverage of military equipments.🙂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Looks like it's on
> 
> View attachment 835388
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is that?


a drone with the wings cut


----------



## sha ah

Who are they fighting though ghosts ? Any captured ? any corpses ? anything ? It's easy to look good against nothing.


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> You are exaggerating.
> 
> Can you tell us how you see the map on April 2023?
> 
> 1. War long over. Russia grabs border cities or less.
> 
> 2. War continues and Russia has annexed the East of the river plus main west cities including Kharkiv, Dnipro, Zaporizhzha, and Odesa.
> 
> 3. Your third scenario???
> 
> Plus :
> 
> -War slips over to other countries (Y/N)
> -Tactical weapons will be used (Y/N)



@sha ah

What is you opinion about the war and my question above on April 2023?


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516026318332256261


sha ah said:


> Who are they fighting though ghosts ? Any captured ? any corpses ? anything ? It's easy to look good against nothing.



PKK in the mountains.

Iran routinely also fights PKK/PJK. But Turkey just launched a large operation in Iraq.


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515755292927344640

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

MyNameAintJeff said:


> God, watching Iranian media cover military parades (especially TV) is the most infuriating thing in the world. Each time an important piece of equipment comes the director jumps to the crowd or some nonsense. But if a stupid jeep crosses the camera will be glued to it.
> OK, I don't expect the camera people to be experts on military equipment (although they should be), but how hard is it to understand that big=probably important.
> Sorry for the rant


Man , wait till you watch a volleyball game in Iran's TV. Specially when games are in Brazil or somewhere hot ....


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> During parade I think I heard Zulfighar 6 but camera was showing something else ....



6?? We jumped 3 generations? Looks like the same old Z-3



Shawnee said:


> You are exaggerating.
> 
> Can you tell us how you see the map on April 2023?
> 
> 1. War long over. Russia grabs border cities or less.
> 
> 2. War continues and Russia has annexed the East of the river plus main west cities including Kharkiv, Dnipro, Zaporizhzha, and Odesa.
> 
> 3. Your third scenario???
> 
> Plus :
> 
> -War slips over to other countries (Y/N)
> -Tactical weapons will be used (Y/N)



Most likely Russia will capture Donbass and Luchnask, the land bridge between them and Crimea. Failure to do this would result it complete failure of Russian main objective prior to war. I don’t think failure is an option here.

Barring a complete collapse in Ukraine front lines I don’t think option 2 is realistic. Kharkv is an city of 1M+ and Odessa would need a lot more manpower then currently available, it would be Mariupol 2.0. I think the Kherson line is as far as Russia can go in the south in regards to pushing to the West.

No to War spreading 
No to tactical nukes

If tactical nukes happen then the world goes into a dark place.


It all will be clear after Donbass offensive. Both sides know this is the key battle of the future of the war.

I compare it to Battle of Qusayr and Battle of Qalamoun by Hezbollah which represented the turning of the war in favor of Assad in 2013. They were momentum changers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> 6?? We jumped 3 generations? Looks like the same old Z-3
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely Russia will capture Donbass and Luchnask, the land bridge between them and Crimea. Failure to do this would result it complete failure of Russian main objective prior to war. I don’t think failure is an option here.
> 
> Barring a complete collapse in Ukraine front lines I don’t think option 2 is realistic. Kharkv is an city of 1M+ and Odessa would need a lot more manpower then currently available, it would be Mariupol 2.0. I think the Kherson line is as far as Russia can go in the south in regards to pushing to the West.
> 
> No to War spreading
> No to tactical nukes
> 
> If tactical nukes happen then the world goes into a dark place.
> 
> 
> It all will be clear after Donbass offensive. Both sides know this is the key battle of the future of the war.
> 
> I compare it to Battle of Qusayr and Battle of Qalamoun by Hezbollah which represented the turning of the war in favor of Assad in 2013. They were momentum changers.



I disagree here.

Option 2 or maybe option 2 without Odesa and Dnipro is my choice.

We will see war spill over, I believe.

I hope we do not see tactical nukes but there is at least 20 percent chance. More likely not.

Let’s see on April 2023.

گزینه ۱ داو جونز سرمایه گذاری میکنی

گزینه ۲ انرژی و گاز


----------



## sha ah

Russia has not even launched their new eastern push (offensive) yet which has been receiving alot of hype. Despite this they currently control 95% or more of Lugansk. The only areas of the Donbas that remain in Ukrainian hands are western Donetsk. 

Regardless the Russians forces on the ground are gaining, slowly but surely in a pincer like movement towards Kramatorsk (After they take it Zelensky will probably refer to it as a new massacre since it sounds like Crematorium, just like Bucha sounds like butcher in English)

In any case after Kramatorsk, the Donbas and Mariupol are fully liberated the Russians have 3 options

1) Go for Odessa to connect a land bridge to Transnistria (Moldova) where the people are majority extremely pro Russian. This way Ukraine will be completely physically cut off from the ocean

2) If the Ukrainians still don't want to stop fighting after that, the Russians can take the highways up north and surround Kharkiv from all sides

3) Take the highways from Donetsk west and surround Dnipro

Keep in mind the Russians don't have to necessarily take any of the above cities, they just have to surround them and then defend against any major Ukrainian attempt to retake lost territory

Anyways n the next few weeks the Ukrainians will be receiving an assortment of random weapons, new MRAPS from the UK and Australia (Mastiffs, Bushmasters), more MANPADS, ATGMs, small drones, etc as well as hand me down EU weapons from storage brought back to life: Leopard 1s, BMP-1s built in the 1960s and T-72s build in the 70s and 80s.

Apparently the Ukrainians are demanding that the USA give them 500 Javelins everyday however the Americans have stated that very soon they will no longer be able to supply the Ukrainians since their stocks are so depleted that it will take years for them to replenish. I smell something fishy. 

I'm guessing that the Ukrainians are selling some of their weapons on the black market. Keep in mind the Ukrainians had a large stockpile of ATGMs even before the west began giving them weapons. Also they build their own ATGMs as well. On top of that they are receiving even more MANPADS and ATGMs form European countries. Why do they need so many ? LOL

In any case some of these weapons will be destroyed on route. Yesterday Russia hit 300+ targets in Ukraine, but regardless it seems as if the Ukrainians will not be satisfied until they've exhausted every option, including actually trying to take back territory from Russia with assortment of new (used) weapons

__________________________________________________________

Ukraine current situation as explained above. For a larger, more detailed map go to https://southfront.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/16april2022_Ukraine_map.jpg?x41789







Mariupol current situation. The Azov battalion (neo-Nazis) at the Azovstal plant are refusing the surrender, mostly hiding in underground tunnels. The Russians will most likely flood the tunnels to force them out.








Shawnee said:


> You are exaggerating.
> 
> Can you tell us how you see the map on April 2023?
> 
> 1. War long over. Russia grabs border cities or less.
> 
> 2. War continues and Russia has annexed the East of the river plus main west cities including Kharkiv, Dnipro, Zaporizhzha, and Odesa.
> 
> 3. Your third scenario???
> 
> Plus :
> 
> -War slips over to other countries (Y/N)
> -Tactical weapons will be used (Y/N)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Russia has not even launched their new eastern push (offensive) yet. Despite this they currently control 95% or more of Lugansk. The only areas of the Donbas that remain in Ukrainian hands are western Donetsk. However the Russians forces on the ground are gaining ground, slowly but surely in a pincer like movement towards Kramatorsk (After they take it Zelensky will probably refer to it as as new massacre since it sounds like Crematorium, just like Bucha sounds like butcher in English)
> 
> In any case after Kramatorsk, the Donbas and Mariupol are fully liberated the Russians have 3 options
> 
> 1) Go for Odessa to connect a land bridge to Transnistria (Moldova) where the people are majority extremely pro Russian. This way Ukraine will be completely physically cut off from the ocean
> 
> 2) If the Ukrainians still don't want to stop fighting after that, they can take the highways up north and surround Kharkiv from all sides
> 
> 3) Take the highways from Donetsk west and surround Dnipro
> 
> In the next few weeks the Ukrainians will be receiving an assortment of random weapons, new MRAPS from the UK and Australia (Mastiffs, Bushmasters), more MANPADS, ATGMs, small drones, etc as well as hand me down EU weapons from storage brought back to life: Leopard 1s, BMP-1s built in the 1960s and T-72s build in the 70s and 80s.
> 
> Of course some of these weapons will be destroyed on route. Yesterday Russia hit 300+ targets in Ukraine, but in any case it seems that the Ukrainians will not be satisfied until they've exhausted every option, including actually trying to take back territory from Russia with assortment of new (used) weapons
> 
> __________________________________________________________
> 
> Ukraine current situation as explained above. For a larger, more detailed map go to https://southfront.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/16april2022_Ukraine_map.jpg?x41789
> 
> View attachment 835579
> 
> 
> Mariupol current situation. The Azov battalion (neo-Nazis) at the Azovstal plant are refusing the surrender, mostly hiding in underground tunnels. The Russians will most likely flood the tunnels to force them out.
> 
> View attachment 835576



Putin miscalculated but now recalculating. I don’t think Russia will end this war without Kharkiv and a land bridge to Moldova can be well on their agenda.

I think long war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> 6?? We jumped 3 generations? Looks like the same old Z-3


Nope its same 3 my mistake I heard it wrong


----------



## sha ah

These fools in the west seem to love destroying the world and turning prosperous, decent nations into sh#tholes. Europeans also have no backbone. They're nothing but vassals and tools of the USA. Libya was it beneficial for the EU ? Syria ? No look at all the refugees. but they went along with the US anyways. Tools.

Now it's Ukraines turn. Unfortunately there is a MASSIVE propaganda push behind Ukraine making Ukrainians believe that they are winning the war and that they can ultimately win the war. They've installed a puppet who's actually a good actor and they've shut down all alternative or opposition voices. Even opposition politicians are not allowed to say a word or they could face prison or persecution.

All alternative voices in the west and in Ukraine have been shut out and labeled as Russian disinformation. It's gotten so bad that anyone with an alternative voice on social media is being BANNED. This is why Elon Musk wants to buy Twitter and this is why the mainstream media in the west is demonizing Musk.

Also in Ukraine, anyone that shows pictures of damage or casualties inflicted by Russia will be labeled a Russian agent and promptly persecuted and imprisoned. Ukraine is no democracy but rather an authoritarian state run by neo-Nazis (the head of the police force is a proud neo-Nazi) and the evil Khazar midget Zelensky who yaps everyday flip flopping on his policies like a pancake. According to the Pandora Papers (which everyone is conveniently ignoring) Zelensky and his cronies are worth more than 1 billion and he owns a $30 million dollar villa in Florida. Not bad for a clown/comedian turned actor, turned politician, turned messiah of Ukraine.

This is a huge scheme by the military industrial complex (defense contractors) and energy conglomerates in the west. They're forcing the EU to dump all of their older weapons and weapons they had in storage onto Ukraine. They've also turned Russia into a huge boogeyman. Germany is now boosting its defense spending to $100 billion a year. Dozens of F-35s will be purchased even though Russia is no threat to the EU at large. Finland and Sweden joining NATO will also encourage weapons sales and all of the weapons being given to Ukraine will need to be replenished. That means more $$$$ for the USA.

Not only that but to their own detriment EU nations will now be shunning cheap Russian gas for American LNG which is several times more expensive. This is what happens when a government is hijacked by greedy interest groups (bankers, elitists, defense contractors, military industrial complex) who don't have the peoples best interest in mind. 10% of Americans don't have healthcare. US is the only industrialized country without Universal healthcare. Atleast 2 trillion spent on Afghanistan and now they're dumping more money into Ukraine.

After the Cold War there was a huge buffer between Russia and NATO. Rather than keeping this buffer in place the NATO countries seem to be hellbent on surrounding and eventually devouring Russia. Even after WW2 the Americans and British were discussing how they could split the pie, referring to the USSR. After all Russia is rich with energy resources and unlimited land that can be colonized. During the last few hundred years several empires from the west have attempted to take Russia for themselves but failed. It seems as if the Americans have not learned for history and are determined to weaken and eventually break Russia into pieces for consumption.



Shawnee said:


> Putin miscalculated but now recalculating. I don’t think Russia will end this war without Kharkiv and a land bridge to Moldova can be well on their agenda.
> 
> I think long war.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> 6?? We jumped 3 generations? Looks like the same old Z-3
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely Russia will capture Donbass and Luchnask, the land bridge between them and Crimea. Failure to do this would result it complete failure of Russian main objective prior to war. I don’t think failure is an option here.
> 
> Barring a complete collapse in Ukraine front lines I don’t think option 2 is realistic. Kharkv is an city of 1M+ and Odessa would need a lot more manpower then currently available, it would be Mariupol 2.0. I think the Kherson line is as far as Russia can go in the south in regards to pushing to the West.
> 
> No to War spreading
> No to tactical nukes
> 
> If tactical nukes happen then the world goes into a dark place.
> 
> 
> It all will be clear after Donbass offensive. Both sides know this is the key battle of the future of the war.
> 
> I compare it to Battle of Qusayr and Battle of Qalamoun by Hezbollah which represented the turning of the war in favor of Assad in 2013. They were momentum changers.


Presumably Kharkiv is a fraction of its pre-war population, but I just find it hard to believe Russia does not consider Kharkiv as a important objective. I presume they will want it, but it will not be easy and could take 1-2 months just to capture the city if it is really as entrenched as they say it is.



TheImmortal said:


> I’m actually impressed by this Turkish military operation. Professionally done and incorporating many elements of armed forces.
> 
> This is the type of showing we would have expected out of Russia...


It helps that it is a very small operation in a small km^2 area.


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> These fools in the west seem to love destroying the world and turning prosperous, decent nations into sh#tholes. Europeans also have no backbone. They're nothing but vassals and tools of the USA. Libya was it beneficial for the EU ? Syria ? No look at all the refugees. but they went along with the US anyways. Tools.
> 
> Now it's Ukraines turn. Unfortunately there is a MASSIVE propaganda push behind Ukraine making Ukrainians believe that they are winning the war and that they can ultimately win the war. They've installed a puppet who's actually a good actor and they've shut down all alternative or opposition voices. Even opposition politicians are not allowed to say a word or they could face prison or persecution.
> 
> All alternative voices in the west and in Ukraine have been shut out and labeled as Russian disinformation. It's gotten so bad that anyone with an alternative voice on social media is being BANNED. This is why Elon Musk wants to buy Twitter and this is why the mainstream media in the west is demonizing Musk.
> 
> Also in Ukraine, anyone that shows pictures of damage or casualties inflicted by Russia will be labeled a Russian agent and promptly persecuted and imprisoned. Ukraine is no democracy but rather an authoritarian state run by neo-Nazis (the head of the police force is a proud neo-Nazi) and the evil Khazar midget Zelensky who yaps everyday flip flopping on his policies like a pancake. According to the Pandora Papers (which everyone is conveniently ignoring) Zelensky and his cronies are worth more than 1 billion and he owns a $30 million dollar villa in Florida. Not bad for a clown/comedian turned actor, turned politician, turned messiah of Ukraine.
> 
> This is a huge scheme by the military industrial complex (defense contractors) and energy conglomerates in the west. They're forcing the EU to dump all of their older weapons and weapons they had in storage onto Ukraine. They've also turned Russia into a huge boogeyman. Germany is now boosting its defense spending to $100 billion a year. Dozens of F-35s will be purchased even though Russia is no threat to the EU at large. Finland and Sweden joining NATO will also encourage weapons sales and all of the weapons being given to Ukraine will need to be replenished. That means more $$$$ for the USA.
> 
> Not only that but to their own detriment EU nations will now be shunning cheap Russian gas for American LNG which is several times more expensive. This is what happens when a government is hijacked by greedy interest groups (bankers, elitists, defense contractors, military industrial complex) who don't have the peoples best interest in mind. 10% of Americans don't have healthcare. US is the only industrialized country without Universal healthcare. Atleast 2 trillion spent on Afghanistan and now they're dumping more money into Ukraine.
> 
> After the Cold War there was a huge buffer between Russia and NATO. Rather than keeping this buffer in place the NATO countries seem to be hellbent on surrounding and eventually devouring Russia. Even after WW2 the Americans and British were discussing how they could split the pie, referring to the USSR. After all Russia is rich with energy resources and unlimited land that can be colonized. During the last few hundred years several empires from the west have attempted to take Russia for themselves but failed. It seems as if the Americans have not learned for history and are determined to weaken and eventually break Russia into pieces for consumption.



Even some Iranian veteran militarists think Russia will not gain much of land in this war. 

I cannot blame average people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516043712832409604






Veteran pro Israel tweeter acccounts think an Iranian was present in protests inside Israel.

I have to say this is completely Iranian accent.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516043712832409604
> View attachment 835597
> 
> 
> Veteran pro Israel tweeter acccounts think an Iranian was present in protests inside Israel.
> 
> I have to say this is completely Iranian accent.


LOL are you serious man? It is clearly Arabic accent Eywallah. With the pronounciation clearly Arabic. Even a deaf Iranian or Arab person can easily distinguish.

I do not know why Iranians like to spread fake news and indirectly bring trouble for their own country as well (at least on the propaganda level).


What is the point man?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## _Nabil_

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516043712832409604
> View attachment 835597
> 
> 
> Veteran pro Israel tweeter acccounts think an Iranian was present in protests inside Israel.
> 
> I have to say this is completely Iranian accent.


ايوه = Aywaa = Yesss in Arabic ( Middle East Arabic)


----------



## _Nabil_

Yemen’s Houthis Went From Ragtag Militia to Force Threatening Gulf Powers


Iran’s cultivation of the Houthis over the years of war in Yemen has armed them with missiles and drones, endangering Washington’s partners and Tehran’s rivals, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates.




www.nytimes.com






Yemen’s Houthis Went From Ragtag Militia to Force Threatening Gulf Powers

Iran’s cultivation of the Houthis over the years of war in Yemen has armed them with missiles and drones, endangering Washington’s partners and Tehran’s rivals, Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates.


By Ben Hubbard
April 17, 2022
.

BEIRUT, Lebanon — When a band of scrappy rebels known as the Houthis stormed out of the mountains of northern Yemen in 2014 and took over the capital, Sana, their friends and foes alike dismissed them as unsophisticated tribal fighters running around in sandals and armed with cheap guns.

But during the civil war that has shattered Yemen in the years since, the group has gone through a remarkable transformation. It now rules a repressive proto-state in northern Yemen and wields a vast arsenal that includes an array of cruise and ballistic missiles and kamikaze boats.

The Houthis also assemble their own long-range drones, which have extended their reach across the Arabian Peninsula and amplified threats to the Persian Gulf powerhouses Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates, both partners of the United States and leaders of the coalition that has waged war against the Houthis since 2015.

The swift expansion of the Houthis’ abilities is largely thanks to covert military aid from Iran, according to American and Middle Eastern officials and analysts.

Seeking new ways to menace Saudi Arabia, its regional nemesis, Iran has integrated the Houthis into its network of militias and built up the Houthis’ ability to subvert their wealthy neighbors’ defenses with relatively cheap weapons. And many of those weapons are now built in Yemen, the Arab world’s poorest country.

“What we are seeing in Yemen is technology being the great equalizer,” said Abdulghani Al-Iryani, a senior researcher at the Sana’a Center for Strategic Studies. Summarizing the Houthi mind-set, he said, “Your F-15 that costs millions of dollars means nothing because I have my drone that cost a few thousand dollars that will do just as much damage.”

The rise of the Houthis as a force capable of striking far beyond Yemen’s borders has helped drive a broader political realignment taking hold in the Middle East, which led a few Arab countries to establish diplomatic relations with Israel in 2020 and others to move toward covert military and intelligence cooperation to counter Iran.

Saudi Arabia and the U.A.E. share Israel’s alarm at Iran’s military support for militias across the region and look to Israel as a possible new defense partner, hoping that techniques it has developed to defend itself against Hamas in Gaza and Hezbollah in Lebanon — both also clients of Iran — could protect them, too.

The Houthis’ advancing military technology has added new urgency to Saudi efforts to end the war seven years after intervening. But those advances may also have made the Houthis less interested in ending it, even though they agreed to a two-month cease-fire that began at the start of this month, aimed at kick-starting peace talks. Saudi Arabia and the U.A.E. have also thrown their support behind a new presidential council formed this month to run the Yemeni government and lead negotiations with the Houthis.

Still, in the first three months of this year, the Houthis demonstrated the threat they posed to Persian Gulf countries.

Attacks launched from Yemen killed three workers at a fuel depot in Abu Dhabi, the capital of the U.A.E.; put American troops in the U.A.E. on alert while U.S. and Emirati forces deployed costly defense systems to shoot down incoming missiles; and ignited an oil facility in western Saudi Arabia, filling the sky over a Formula One car race with thick black smoke.

The war has deepened the Houthis’ relationship with their powerful backer, Iran, allowing them to develop a vast war economy to fund their operations. It has also made them the uncontested authority over a large section of northern Yemen, where more than two-thirds of the country’s population lives — gains they are unlikely to give up voluntarily, analysts said.

“If the war stops, the Houthis will have to govern, and they don’t want to govern — to provide services and share power,” said Nadwa Al-Dawsari, a Yemen analyst at the Middle East Institute. “The Houthis thrive in war, not peace.”

The Houthis, officially known as Ansar Allah, or the Partisans of God, honed their guerrilla abilities during a series of brutal battles with the Yemeni state and Saudi Arabia in the 2000s. Those conflicts bolstered their sense of themselves as underdogs defending Yemen from more powerful aggressors.

Their slogan — “Death to America. Death to Israel. Curse on the Jews. Victory for Islam.” — is splashed on posters across their territory and screamed at protests.

In 2014, the Houthis seized Sana, proclaiming that they sought to stamp out corruption. A Saudi-led military coalition intervened against them in early 2015, launching a bombing campaign aimed at restoring the internationally recognized government that the Houthis had driven into exile.

As the war settled into a grinding stalemate and festering humanitarian crisis, Iran quietly ramped up its support for the Houthi war machine.

Houthi technicians flew to Iran for training, and experts from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps and Lebanon’s Hezbollah traveled to Yemen to organize the group’s fighters and media teams and, later, to teach Houthi technicians how to build weapons, according to members of the Iranian axis in the region and analysts tracking the conflict.

Early in the war, the Houthis mostly hit back at Saudi Arabia by striking targets along the Saudi border with northern Yemen. But the reach and sophistication of their weapons have increased rapidly, enabling them to accurately target sensitive sites in Saudi Arabia and the U.A.E., many hundreds of miles from Yemen’s borders.

Their weapons now include cruise and ballistic missiles, some of which can fly more than 700 miles, according to a recent report on the Houthis by Katherine Zimmerman, a fellow at the American Enterprise Institute. They have deployed pilotless kamikaze boats to strike ships in the Arabian Sea and have an array of drones that carry explosive charges and can fly as far as 1,300 miles.

Some equipment, like drone engines and GPS systems, are smuggled in with Iranian help, Ms. Zimmerman wrote. But most of the group’s weapons are made in Yemen. Drones are assembled from smuggled and local parts with Iranian technology and know-how, and missiles are built from scratch or modified to give them the range needed to reach deep inside Saudi Arabia.

So far, most Houthi attacks have caused limited damage and their foes have learned to shoot down incoming drones and missiles.

But before the cease-fire began, Saudi Arabia often faced multiple attacks per month. The Saudi-led coalition said in December that the Houthis had launched 430 ballistic missiles and 851 armed drones at the kingdom since March 2015, killing 59 Saudi civilians.

And defending against incoming fire is hugely expensive. A missile for a Patriot defense system, for example, could cost $1 million, Ms. Zimmerman said, while Houthi drones and missiles are estimated to cost $1,500 to $10,000.

A divided country. A Saudi-led coalition has been fighting in Yemen against the Houthis, a Shiite Muslim rebel group that dominates in northern parts of the country, for years. Here’s what to know about the conflict:

The origins. The conflict has its roots in the country’s Arab Spring uprising, which forced then-President Ali Abdullah Saleh to step down in 2012. Mr. Saleh then decided to join forces with the Houthi rebels, which had been growing in strength.

Hostilities begin. In 2014, the Houthis, supported by sections of the military loyal to Mr. Saleh, stormed Sana, the capital of Yemen, and forced then-President Abdu Rabbu Mansour Hadi into exile in Saudi Arabia. A Saudi-led coalition including the United Arab Emirates began bombing the country in 2015 in response.

A proxy war? The conflict has been a source of friction between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shiite Iran in their battle for influence in the Middle East. The Saudis have accused Iran of supporting the rebels. Iran has denied the claim, though the rebels have used Iranian-made weapons.

The U.S. role. The United States has backed the Saudi-led coalition from the start of the conflict. President Biden announced the U.S. would end its support, but his administration has continued selling it weapons. In January, the U.S. military intervened to help the U.A.E. thwart a missile attack by the rebels.

Enduring crisis. Yemen remains divided between the Houthis, who control the north and Sana, and the Saudi-backed government in the south. As military operations drag on, the country has become the site of what aid groups say is one of the world's worst humanitarian disasters.

A truce. On April 1, the United Nations said that the two warring sides had accepted a two-month truce. President Abdu Rabbu Mansour Hadi also announced his abdication, another sign that his Saudi backers may be looking for a path out of the bloodshed.

In a speech last month marking the seventh anniversary of the Saudi-led intervention, the Houthi leader, Abdul-Malik al-Houthi, said the Saudi-led blockade of their territory and airstrikes on their bases and storehouses had pushed the group toward domestic weapons manufacturing. The group’s goal, he said, was to be able to strike any target, including in Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates or the Arabian Sea.

“We have worked to reach the level of launching from anywhere we want, even to the sea,” Mr. al-Houthi said. “We are very keen on that, to strike from any governorate to any point in the sea.”

Iran’s cultivation of the Houthis mirrors how it has built up other militias over the past three decades to extend its reach across the Middle East, including Hezbollah in Lebanon, Hamas in Gaza and other fighting groups in Syria and Iraq.

This network, which calls itself the Axis of Resistance and also includes the Syrian government of President Bashar al-Assad, coordinates to fight Israeli and American influence in the region while giving Tehran a way to menace and strike its enemies, minimizing the risk of retaliation against Iran itself.

Iran’s relationship with the Houthis goes back to at least 2009, but it has used the war to integrate the Houthis into its proxy network.

That integration is so complete that at least twice the Houthis have claimed attacks that — for the most part — they were not responsible for, to provide cover for other Iran-backed groups.

In 2019, the Houthis claimed a drone and missile attack on oil facilities in eastern Saudi Arabia that temporarily halted half of the kingdom’s oil output. While Houthi drones were most likely part of the attack, the major damage was from cruise missiles that probably came from the north, perhaps fired from Iraq or Iran, United States officials later concluded.

The Houthis also initially claimed responsibility for an attack on the U.A.E. in February, although that too appeared to have been launched from Iraq and was later claimed by a shadowy militant group there.

In the territory they control, the Houthis have set up a repressive police state aimed at squashing any threat to their control and routing all resources to their war machine.

Their security forces have locked up journalists and ordinary citizens for criticizing the movement, and a report to the United Nations Security Council this year by the Panel of Experts on Yemen said the group regularly employed sexual violence against politically active and professional women.

The group funds itself through an elaborate war economy that includes levying arbitrary fees on businesses and the general population and diverting profits from the area’s oil and telecoms sectors. The panel wrote last year that the Houthis had steered at least $1.8 billion that was intended for the Yemeni government into its coffers in 2019.

The Houthis also recruit children to fight, and more than 2,000 were killed in combat from January 2020 to May 2021, the panel wrote this year.

Children not on the front lines are steeped in Houthi propaganda at government schools, where many families can no longer afford to send their children because of the country’s collapsing economy.

“They have launched a war on education, and that is not just indoctrination,” said Ms. Al-Dawsari of the Middle East Institute. “They are indoctrinating the children with their own sectarian beliefs, and they have made it very difficult for people to send their children to school.”

Hwaida Saad and Asmaa al-Omar contributed reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> After the Cold War there was a huge buffer between Russia and NATO. Rather than keeping this buffer in place the NATO countries seem to be hellbent on surrounding and eventually devouring Russia. Even after WW2 the Americans and British were discussing how they could split the pie, referring to the USSR. After all Russia is rich with energy resources and unlimited land that can be colonized.



I was telling you guys this for years and that Putin was acting too pacifist trying to be seen as a “equal” in the eyes of the west. Like a desperate school girl trying to gain the acknowledgement of her dokhtar bazi boyfriend.

I was made fun of that Russia could squash NATO like a bug and Putin is a master genius tough guy.

Yeah well right now they can’t even get past eastern Ukraine. And Putin’s hands are tied with reinforcements by Russian public. His generals are borderline incompetent and look like left over rejects from Soviet days.

People like to point to Soviet Union performance during WW2—I mean that is an era where planes needed to drop 20 bombs so one would hit the target—-no drones —-no true fire and forget anti tank weapons —-no live satellite intelligence. A different era completely.

This Russia is still stuck in 1960 and 1970’s. Forget the weapon systems, tactics and thinking is outdated. Iran suffers from martyrdom-ism and Russia suffers from Sovietism. Both are inefficient doctrines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Unconfirmed reports of Russian logistics moving toward Finland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516097699103358981

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516097704249724929

Russia could desperately use Ababil-5 in its operations 50+ these could turn the tide of the war assuming enough ammo is being produced by Iran.

Multi mission capable:
6 Q-1 missile layout vs 4 missile spike layout against armour vs 2 Q-5 against hard static targets (buildings/fortifications).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516097699103358981
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516097704249724929
> 
> Russia could desperately use Ababil-5 in its operations 50+ these could turn the tide of the war assuming enough ammo is being produced by Iran.
> 
> Multi mission capable:
> 6 Q-1 missile layout vs 4 missile spike layout against armour vs 2 Q-5 against hard static targets (buildings/fortifications).


Strange lack of care for PGMs by Russia, it's quite perplexing given how many ground combat capable Aircraft they've produced over the years.

It just goes to show the realities of modern warfare that most people have no concept of. Inventory.

With the exception being the United States. PGM stockpiles deplete rapidly probably in the first month for 99% of countries or even shorter, and if you haven't decisively won the conflict by then, prepare for a grind..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516097699103358981
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516097704249724929
> 
> Russia could desperately use Ababil-5 in its operations 50+ these could turn the tide of the war assuming enough ammo is being produced by Iran.
> 
> Multi mission capable:
> 6 Q-1 missile layout vs 4 missile spike layout against armour vs 2 Q-5 against hard static targets (buildings/fortifications).



I believe Russia can have 200-300 different Iranian drones within a few days for an exchange of technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> I believe Russia can have 200-300 different Iranian drones within a few days for an exchange of technology.


Why should Iran support them when they've done nothing but fu*ked Iran for the last 20 years. Cancelling deals, and dangling Iran like some trump card against the west.


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Why should Iran support them when they've done nothing but fu*ked Iran for the last 20 years. Cancelling deals, and dangling Iran like some trump card against the west.



Because they can give good technology in exchange of lots of ready drones and drone tech/experience

Expecting Putin to work for Iran is unreal. Mutual benefit is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> I believe Russia can have 200-300 different Iranian drones within a few days for an exchange of technology.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514215291236061187


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514215291236061187



Misquote plus
Political game will not overcome even a simple metallurgy technique.

Expecting Iran to stand by Eu and US is also unreal. Even complete neutrality is unrealistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Because they can give good technology in exchange of lots of ready drones and drone tech/experience


I don't think Iran would support Russian attack at all politically. 

Also they have to much pride to ask, and If they give ToT for RD-33's It might be worth considering but they won't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> I don't think Iran would support Russian attack at all politically.
> 
> Also they have to much pride to ask, and If they give ToT for RD-33's It might be worth considering but they won't.



Agreed with second part as a possibility.
US will mock them if they explicitly receive Iranian drones. Implicitly covertly huh

Also agree with first part if it is the political wording only.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Agreed with second part as a possibility.
> US will mock them if they explicitly receive Iranian drones. Implicitly covertly huh
> 
> Also agree with first part if it is the political wording only.



It’s not gonna happen. You don’t understand the Iranian calculus.

Even in IRGC there was opposing camps regarding supporting Assad during the war in the beginning. Some of IRGC camp wanted the government to negotiate with the USA on a replacement candidate a la Iraq.

So if even the IRGC is split in a national security scenario like Syria falling to the west. What makes you think they would support Russia politically or militarily for a conflict like Ukraine?

This war is incredibly toxic for any country to openly support Russia. Ukraine won the war of the hearts early on.

Supplying Ababil is political suicide as it can easily be identified as Iranian. It’s not like your are supplying motor rounds or artillery or items you can scrub the origin off of.

And thinking that Russia will give you AL-21 or RD-33 tech is hilarious. The trade off there is biased towards Iran by a factor of 100.

Other than that, Russia doesn’t have anything Iran truly wants enough to commit such political capital towards. Maybe a heavy helicopter engine tech. Everything else it can buy in a couple years when Russia is a pariah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Even in IRGC there was opposing camps regarding supporting Assad during the war in the beginning. Some of IRGC camp wanted the government to negotiate with the USA on a replacement candidate a la Iraq.



Source?


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> It’s not gonna happen. You don’t understand the Iranian calculus.
> 
> Even in IRGC there was opposing camps regarding supporting Assad during the war in the beginning. Some of IRGC camp wanted the government to negotiate with the USA on a replacement candidate a la Iraq.
> 
> So if even the IRGC is split in a national security scenario like Syria falling to the west. What makes you think they would support Russia politically or militarily for a conflict like Ukraine?
> 
> This war is incredibly toxic for any country to openly support Russia. Ukraine won the war of the hearts early on.
> 
> Supplying Ababil is political suicide as it can easily be identified as Iranian. It’s not like your are supplying motor rounds or artillery or items you can scrub the origin off of.
> 
> And thinking that Russia will give you AL-21 or RD-33 tech is hilarious. The trade off there is biased towards Iran by a factor of 100.
> 
> Other than that, Russia doesn’t have anything Iran truly wants enough to commit such political capital towards. Maybe a heavy helicopter engine tech. Everything else it can buy in a couple years when Russia is a pariah.



Russia has a lot of stuff that Iran needs.

You can convince many IRGC general very well with good metallurgy/space techniques, not even a full RD33 tech transfer.

Guess who won the Iranian final decision in Syria. The tougher guys.
Reformists lost a lot after their promises did not come true due to Bush and Trump fking them bad.

What you call winning the heart of the world is called “US propaganda media” for IRGC officer,  please



SalarHaqq said:


> Source?



He is right. Most reformists plus some hardliners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> And thinking that Russia will give you AL-21 or RD-33 tech is hilarious. The trade off there is biased towards Iran by a factor of 100.


The whole purpose of my post was to indicate Iran would never support Russia directly like this, if and only if they offer something huge in return, and I just layed out an example like RD-33 to illustrate the type of trade off that would be required for Iran to even consider military support to Russia. Which would have to be hugely in favor of Iran. 0.1% chance of this happening



Shawnee said:


> He is right. Most reformists plus some hardliners.


Indeed I remember. Mostly in the Rouhani camp and a few others who were a bit fearful of getting involved. I assume it was Khamenei that gave the final green light to end the discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> He is right. Most reformists plus some hardliners.



The claim was that there were opposing camps within the IRGC, with some wanting to negotiate with the US regime about a replacement for President Assad. To my knowledge this isn't factual, and I've never seen a source suggesting such a thing.

As for reformist, their opinion doesn't really matter when it comes to these types of critical, urgent strategic issues. The Supreme Leader and the revolutionary core of the system are the ones calling the shots in this regard. They never showed any signs of hesitation regarding the necessity to lend the Syrian government the support needed to ensure its survival. Iran never let down a strategic ally and never will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

@Shawnee @Stryker1982

Im speaking specifically within the IRGC there was a divide. Forget Rouhani as he wasn’t even president when the civil war started. Forget the politicians.

It was in a documentary/interview of a IRGC commander speaking about the decision to enter Syria and how the entire West thought that Assad would fall quickly. Indeed the terrorists were within reach of his palace. Defections everywhere.

To emphasis how unlikely Assad’s survival was he said that some even within the IRGC thought the risk was too great for Iran to do such a operation. That it was hopeless to try to win the war and if they were to lose they would be worse off. Hence why they thought a negotiated settlement with US and the west would be better.

This commander was showing how it wasn’t guaranteed that success would happen and how difficult the odds were against them at the time and how even those in IRGC had doubts about the wisdom of such an operation.

I assume in the end Solemani and the more hardline commanders were able to convince the Supreme Leader they were up to the task as well as key factions within Iran (political) giving there blessing.



SalarHaqq said:


> The claim was that there were opposing camps within the IRGC, with some wanting to negotiate with the US regime about a replacement for President Assad. That isn't factual, and there's no source suggesting such a thing.



I apologize I didn’t know you knew every source of information ever posted on the internet. I know what I watched given how borderline religiously I followed the war.

Wether you believe it or not is completely irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Indeed I remember. Mostly in the Rouhani camp and a few others who were a bit fearful of getting involved.



The Rohani i.e. Rafsanjani camp wasn't fearful but outright opposed to involvement. See Rafsanjani's public speech blaming President Assad for the crisis and calling into question Iran's policy of supporting the Damascus government. However this western-apologetic camp doesn't get to decide on these sorts of topics, thank God.



Stryker1982 said:


> I assume it was Khamenei that gave the final green light to end the discussion



Among factions and institutions that matter in this regard, there's no indication of such discussions taking place.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> @Shawnee @Stryker1982
> 
> Im speaking specifically within the IRGC there was a divide. Forget Rouhani as he wasn’t even president when the civil war started. Forget the politicians.
> 
> It was in a documentary/interview of a IRGC commander speaking about the decision to enter Syria and how the entire West thought that Assad would fall quickly. Indeed the terrorists were within reach of his palace. Defections everywhere.
> 
> To emphasis how unlikely Assad’s survival was he said that some even within the IRGC thought the risk was too great for Iran to do such a operation. That it was hopeless to try to win the war and if they were to lose they would be worse off. Hence why they thought a negotiated settlement with US and the west would be better.
> 
> This commander was showing how it wasn’t guaranteed that success would happen and how difficult the odds were against them at the time and how even those in IRGC had doubts about the wisdom of such an operation.
> 
> I assume in the end Solemani and the more hardline commanders were able to convince the Supreme Leader they were up to the task as well as key factions within Iran (political) giving there blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize I didn’t know you knew every source of information ever posted on the internet. I know what I watched given how borderline religiously I followed the war.
> 
> Wether you believe it or not is completely irrelevant.



Those guys are even weaker now after Trump discredited Rouhani and anything moderate.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> It was in a documentary/interview of a IRGC commander speaking about the decision to enter Syria and how the entire West thought that Assad would fall quickly. Indeed the terrorists were within reach of his palace. Defections everywhere.
> 
> He said that some in IRGC thought the risk was too great if Iran for Iran to do such a operation. That it was hopeless and if they were to lose they would be worse off. Hence why they thought a negotiated settlement with US and the west would be better.
> 
> This commander was showing how it wasn’t guaranteed that success would happen and how difficult the odds were against them at the time and how even those in IRGC had doubts about the wisdom of such an operation.
> 
> I assume in the end Solemani and the more hardline commanders were able to convince the Supreme Leader they were up to the task as well as key factions within Iran (political) giving there blessing.



What documentary would that be? Because I doubt anyone in the IRGC was seeking to negotiate with the US about a replacement for President Assad.



TheImmortal said:


> I didn’t know you knew every source of information ever posted on the internet.



Where did I say so? I'm asking for a source because the claim runs counter to the information I've seen, and to some established findings about the IRGC and Iranian policy.



TheImmortal said:


> I know what I watched given how borderline religiously I followed the war.
> 
> Wether you believe it or not is completely irrelevant.



You're making a claim, so I'd say it's incumbent upon you to back it up when doubts are expressed. Failing which it's basically a unsubstantiated claim, even if you followed the war in detail.


----------



## TheImmortal

I have no idea why you guys keep mentioning Rouhani.

Syrian civil war started March 2011 by the time Rouhani became president in fall of 2013 boots were already on the ground for sometime. Boots were on the ground nearly instantly in 2011 first it was riot control advisors and experts in putting down “color revolutions”. Then when it became full blown conflict the IRGC advisors arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516144459012087813
Indeed there were reports in western propaganda media about Russia "running out" of missiles. But Russia's still using them on the battlefield. More self-defeating nonsense by NATO and their cronies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516135660201320450

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

SalarHaqq said:


> Source?


His source : "Trust me bro. "

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

https://www.reuters.com/world/middl...israel-if-it-acts-against-iranian-2022-04-18/ 

How to take this seriously when that structure on the airfield was (assumedly) attacked by quadcopters....


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

My prediction and I have already mentioned it in the past is that Iran has already made a modernized copy of the engine J79 for some time. As usual, Iran retains this type of announcement for later in time. It is my prediction based on intuition and observation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Much faster than I expected.




https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/ukraine-war-is-depleting-americas-arsenal-of-democracy/2022/04/14/4d1b8896-bbfb-11ec-a92d-c763de818c21_story.html














What does this remind you of? When NATO emptied their warehouses to support Israel, leaving themselves vulnerable to the Warsaw Pact, except in this case if NATO stockpiles are dramatically depleted & assuming Russia can be successful in this conflict. I pity the vulnerability of NATO Baltic states. 

Begs the question how quickly US manufactures can profit from this war.

Of course, this article is pretty much lobbying for US military industrial complex so they have to do their little advertising at the end of it. "More investment" i.e. give me more money $$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Mr Iran Eye said:


> My prediction and I have already mentioned it in the past is that Iran has already made a modernized copy of the engine J79 for some time. As usual, Iran retains this type of announcement for later in time. It is my prediction based on intuition and observation​



*J79 Key metrics*

Max dry thrust 52.8 kN
Max thrust with afterburner 80kN
Thrust-to-weight ratio*:* 3.1 dry / 4.7 with afterburner
*AL-21 Key metrics*

Max dry thrust 76.4 kN
Max thrust with afterburner 109.8 kN
Thrust-to-weight ratio 4.6 / 6.6 with afterburner

AL-21 destroys J-79 being in relative same weight class. Fuel consumption is comparable with a slight nod to AL-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

TheImmortal said:


> *J79 Key metrics*
> 
> Max dry thrust 52.8 kN
> Max thrust with afterburner 80kN
> Thrust-to-weight ratio*:* 3.1 dry / 4.7 with afterburner
> *AL-21 Key metrics*
> 
> Max dry thrust 76.4 kN
> Max thrust with afterburner 109.8 kN
> Thrust-to-weight ratio 4.6 / 6.6 with afterburner
> 
> AL-21 destroys J-79 being in relative same weight class. Fuel consumption is comparable with a slight nod to AL-21.



And just so you can see how far behind these 2 engines are against the F-135 Gen 1 (F-35 engine) as they are all in same weigh class of 3700-3900 lbs

*F-135 Gen 1 stats *

Max dry thrust 128kN
Max thrust with afterburner 192 kN
Thrust-to-weight ratio*:* 7.47:1 dry thrust, 11.47:1 augmented


So yes, Iran has *ALOT* of work to do in this field. And J-79 doesn’t solve anything.


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

TheImmortal said:


> *J79 Key metrics*
> 
> Max dry thrust 52.8 kN
> Max thrust with afterburner 80kN
> Thrust-to-weight ratio*:* 3.1 dry / 4.7 with afterburner
> *AL-21 Key metrics*
> 
> Max dry thrust 76.4 kN
> Max thrust with afterburner 109.8 kN
> Thrust-to-weight ratio 4.6 / 6.6 with afterburner
> 
> AL-21 destroys J-79 being in relative same weight class. Fuel consumption is comparable with a slight nod to AL-21.



I said J79 modernized !!

I have mentioned for a long time that Iran had made a F-4 SM (super improved) with a new cell. The photos have been presented on the forum

They are tried the new J79 in the modernized F-4. The tests were conclusive and they announced working on a new heavy hunter in 2020.

My prediciton is based on logic and some evidence. A modernized J79 will probably be better than the origin

It's my prediction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Mr Iran Eye said:


> I said J79 modernized !!
> 
> I have mentioned for a long time that Iran had made a F-4 SM (super improved) with a new cell. The photos have been presented on the forum
> 
> They are tried the new J79 in the modernized F-4. The tests were conclusive and they announced working on a new heavy hunter in 2020.
> 
> My prediciton is based on logic and some evidence. A modernized J79 will probably be better than the origin
> 
> It's my prediction



How much better? 10%? 20%? MANPA is able to improve turbines by 3% after decades of work.

So any “modernization”, is not suddenly going to make J-79 compete with AL-21 let alone cutting edge jet engines in the field. It will be small 0-5% range improvement and even that is big improvement for the engineers. But grand scheme of things it isn’t much.

J-85 and J-79 (if it exists) are good stepping stones. 

But you ideally need something with AL-21 power at the minimum if you are thinking of building a interceptor. Which is what Iran needs the most. Bombers can wait. Iran needs something to replace the F-14 by 2040.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516197686591963136

Maripuol almost finished


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516172527764004864

Turkish operations in Iraq


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516241425091997702

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516155382065946632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

If you watch the full video of the parade you can see Karrar tank, but only or a few seconds. I don't understand these parades. Why don't they simply roll the tanks and armored vehicles down the street instead of having them on trucks ? Why don't they allow the viewer to get a good, full view of the weapons, front, sides and back, rather than a quick glance ? Just weird. Are amateurs in charge of the production ?




TheImmortal said:


> Is this a Zulfighar 3?
> 
> Was there any Karrar’ in this years Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515922505957003265
> I’m actually impressed by this Turkish military operation. Professionally done and incorporating many elements of armed forces.
> 
> This is the type of showing we would have expected out of Russia...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Honestly I hope it doesn't come to this but a few dozen missiles will definitely put them in their place. Armenia is a member of the CSTO (Collective Security Treaty Organization) and after the Nagorno-Karabakh war, Russia has deployed peacekeepers to Armenia. Basically Armenia is now a defacto protectorate of Russia. 

If the Baku gov thinks they can pounce on internationally recognized Armenian territory and initiate another Armenian genocide, they're in for a rude awakening. They'll be taught a very harsh lesson indeed. Iran will surely annex Nakhchivan, while Russia and Iran will, at the least annihilate their military with missiles. 

What are they going to do in response ? Send a few Bayraktars to Iran or Russia ? LOL Russia has shot down countless Bayraktars in Ukraine. We haven't seen any footage from them in more than 30 days. Worse case scenario for them Iran will annex Nakhchivan and Iran and Russia could even annex their eastern portion as well, with Russia taking Baku and Iran taking southern territory.



Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516155382065946632



According to Zelensky, Ukraine has only lost only 3000 troops and Russia has lost 20,000. But he also added that Ukraine has 10,000 troops that are injured and he doesn't know if they are going to make it... LOL The fact of the matter is that Ukraine has lost over over 40,000 troops. Yesterday Russia hit 300 targets in Ukraine, the day before 80 targets. This is an everyday occurrence 

In Mariupol Russia controls 98% of the city. The only area Russia doesn't control is the Azovstal plant, where the Azov battalion (neo-Nazis) are holding out, despite being low on food and bullets. They're surrounded from all sides and hiding in underground tunnels like rats. Regardless they area refusing to surrender because they know that if they're caught, they will be treated like war criminals rather than combatants. I guess some of them would rather die like their roll model Hitler, than surrender.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516241425091997702

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So far the Americans have provided Ukraine with 5000 Javelins, 1400 Stingers and 7000 other anti armor systems. That's right FIVE THOUSAND Javelins. Then add to that Ukraine's own ATGMs from before the war, numbering in the thousands, not to mention supplies from other nations, for example the UK has donated 4000 MBT LAW while Canada 4500 M72 LAW. 

Now if we assume that even only a quarter of those weapons have made it to Ukraine then it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that there is DEFINITELY something fishy going on here. The company in charge of supplying the US army with Javelins must be celebrating with champagne and caviar. I have no doubt about that.

The USA has given so many Javelins and Stingers to Ukraine that their own inventory is completely depleted and they're now claiming that soon they won't be able to send anymore. The Americans are also claiming that because of how many Javelins they have sent to Ukraine, that it will take years to replenish their own stocks. LOL 

Believe it or not, Ukrainians are currently demanding 500 Javelins a day. LOL According to some reports, the Ukrainians are actually selling these weapons on the black market. I believe they are because the numbers simply don't add up. For trucks and armored vehicles, even RPGs will suffice. Actually a well placed RPG can even destroy any tank. Realistically advanced and high end ATGMs are really only meant for tanks and high value targets. 

What I'm wondering is this. Are western countries donating these weapons to Ukraine or does Ukraine have to pay them back with loans in the future ? Either way, corrupt military officials seem to be having a field day selling these weapons. Even if some American officials know that Ukraine is selling these weapons, as long as defense contractors continue making a profit, they won't stop transferring them. Don't expect to hear anything in the MSM or controlled social media that bans and cancels anyone who defies the official narrative. 

Ukraine’s Use Of Stinger And Javelin Missiles Is Outstripping U.S. Production​








Ukraine’s Use Of Stinger And Javelin Missiles Is Outstripping U.S. Production


The Ukraine war hit America's shoulder-fired missile industrial base just when it was hoping to take a breather and modernize. Today, all those plans no longer apply.




www.forbes.com





Russian Army Continues To Capture Western Weapons From Kiev Forces (Photos)​


https://southfront.org/russian-army-continues-to-capture-western-weapons-from-kiev-forces-photos/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> I don't think Iran would support Russian attack at all politically.
> 
> Also they have to much pride to ask, and If they give ToT for RD-33's It might be worth considering but they won't.


why old smokey rd-33 , why not brand new RD-93
I bet with anyone we can get ToT for Volvo-RM12 from Sweden far sooner than Russia give us TOT for Klimov RD-33


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> If you watch the full video of the parade you can see Karrar tank, but only or a few seconds. I don't understand these parades. Why don't they simply roll the tanks and armored vehicles down the street instead of having them on trucks ? Why don't they allow the viewer to get a good, full view of the weapons, front, sides and back, rather than a quick glance ? Just weird. Are amateurs in charge of the production ?



MBT ruins the asphalt even with plastic add on


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> President Assad for the crisis and calling into question Iran's policy of supporting the Damascus government. However this western-apologetic camp doesn't get to decide on these sorts of topics, thank God.


he was partly responsible , for keeping special situation in Syria tat was in place since his father war with Israel , that made discontent in Syria , it gave the government special power , that made people unhappy and it was unnecessary by any measure you calculate the situation and he later scrapped it but it was late then and foreigners at the time infiltrated the country , strangely he didn't need it even when terrorists were controlling outskirt of Damascus


----------



## sha ah

Russians actually follow the Geneva convention. I have seen to proof of Russians using widespread torture and abuse against prisoners of war. Mobile crematoriums ? Absolute rubbish. Hogwash.

Ukrainian forces on the other hand, well the evidence is all over the place. Torturing and murdering captured Russian soldiers is common place. Even Aljazeera has published verified footage of this. 

Remember the footage of that captured Russian soldier. He was allowed to call his mother after being badly beaten, while he was panicking, after being told he would be killed soon, just so the Ukrainian interogators could take the phone away and tell his mother that he's not coming home.

This is why the last holdouts of the Azov battalion in Mariupol are so reluctant to surrender. They're hiding in tunnels underground, like rats, with no food or ammunition, but still refuse to surrender because they know what fate awaits them. They will be treated as war criminals and formally executed, probably hung like common criminals like many of their role models at Nuremberg. 

The most hardcore Azov members of course would rather die like their ultimate roll model Adolph Hitler, by suicide. Atleast they'll make good fertilizer right ?



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516197686591963136
> 
> Maripuol almost finished
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516172527764004864
> 
> Turkish operations in Iraq
> 
> View attachment 835713

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> Those guys are even weaker now after Trump discredited Rouhani and anything moderate.


rouhani downfall was stemmed in economical situation , if Raesi fail to improve the situation then he also fail again in the next election , people who their vote decide the outcome dont care about hijab or political view .

the only person who was elected because of freedom promises was Khatami . 
ahmadi-nejad come to power because people didn't want rafsanjani . rouhani come to power because of his economical promises that well let say some people were "*بی بصیرت*" and he failed against Raesi because he failed his promises .
Raesi won later because Rouhani failed his promises and he promised improving economy and fighting corruption , if he fail them people choose another person later. and I assure you he was not elected for anti imperialist stances , he made no such promises in the elections .and the next election also will be competition about corruption and economy . who can satisfy people in those two regard will come up. the ones who their vote decide really don't care about a piece of clothes over their head (if you walk in tehran, shiraz or isfahan (or better say any city outside Qom and Mashhad) street , you'll see how they care about that or we import fighter from west or east or .....



SalarHaqq said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516144459012087813
> Indeed there were reports in western propaganda media about Russia "running out" of missiles. But Russia's still using them on the battlefield. More self-defeating nonsense by NATO and their cronies.


Russia will never ran out of missile , or artillery shell or mortars . what they have little of is the precision ones . the fight showed that the time of unguided ammunition have come to an end , and if we don't face any surprises in case of a future war , we must upgrade our ammunition and artillery rockets to precision weapons .
sadly we only have good speed in converting missiles , for artillery rockets and shells our speed is less than desired . we don't have enough Kit to convert all unguided bomb in our air-force to glide weapons and so......


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> How much better? 10%? 20%? MANPA is able to improve turbines by 3% after decades of work.
> 
> So any “modernization”, is not suddenly going to make J-79 compete with AL-21 let alone cutting edge jet engines in the field. It will be small 0-5% range improvement and even that is big improvement for the engineers. But grand scheme of things it isn’t much.
> 
> J-85 and J-79 (if it exists) are good stepping stones.
> 
> But you ideally need something with AL-21 power at the minimum if you are thinking of building a interceptor. Which is what Iran needs the most. Bombers can wait. Iran needs something to replace the F-14 by 2040.


after all investing in these engines are waste of resources for military , they must invest in turbofan not turbojet



sha ah said:


> If you watch the full video of the parade you can see Karrar tank, but only or a few seconds. I don't understand these parades. Why don't they simply roll the tanks and armored vehicles down the street instead of having them on trucks ? Why don't they allow the viewer to get a good, full view of the weapons, front, sides and back, rather than a quick glance ? Just weird. Are amateurs in charge of the production ?


the tanks on the street means fixing asphalts wherever the tank moved


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> Why should Iran support them when they've done nothing but fu*ked Iran for the last 20 years. Cancelling deals, and dangling Iran like some trump card against the west.


It is a world of best interest for Iran to support Russia in any way possible. Nothing to do with emotions. Any challenge to the west is to Iran’s interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> It is a world of best interest for Iran to support Russia in any way possible. Nothing to do with emotions. Any challenge to the west is to Iran’s interest.


challenge the wast for the sake of challenging the west ?
are we talking about a 4 year old child or a several thousand year nation ?

we must stay neutral in this matter.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> he was partly responsible , for keeping special situation in Syria tat was in place since his father war with Israel , that made discontent in Syria ,



Whether this was a decisive factor in triggering the war is debatable.



Hack-Hook said:


> it gave the government special power , that made people unhappy and it was unnecessary by any measure you calculate the situation and he later scrapped it but it was late then and foreigners at the time infiltrated the country , strangely he didn't need it even when terrorists were controlling outskirt of Damascus



That isn't relevant to my point though.

There's something called diplomatic and political expediency. When someone is in an elevated position of political responsibility like Rafsanjani, they don't just issue such statements without carefully considering their geopolitical relevance and impact in advance, regardless how technically accurate they might be.

Iran was in the middle of an extremely high stakes military campaign in support of the government in Damascus, thence political expediency dictated that someone like him don't come out and take aim at Iran's strategic ally the way he did. Also, it was nothing like a friendly advise simply meant to help an ally improve their governing skills or avert possible popular discontent: Rafsanjani resorted to deprecative ad hominem wording against President Al-Assad; if my memory serves me right, labeling him a "dictator" or something along those lines. Furthermore, Rafsanjani pretty much called into question Iran's policy of backing the Syrian state against the terrorist onslaught.

Now it's one thing if some random analyst, academic or journalist makes such a claim at this sort of a juncture. It's a wholly different pair of shoes, however, when an influential statesman does. In the latter case, it carries incomparably heavier political weight and signaling.

In short, Rafsanjani's declaration is not only symptomatic of the position the political factions (moderates and reformists) he presided over and/or bankrolled took with regards to the Iranian intervention in Syria - hesitant or fearful doesn't describe it accurately, they were opposing it plain and simple, just like they are opposed to Iranian arming of Hezbollah, to Iranian support of Palestinian movements as well as to the Islamic Republic's principled and foundational policy of Resistance against zio-American imperialism in general. But moreover, Rafsanjani's speech ran counter to basic diplomatic customs, in addition to being a potentially detrimental liability to Iran's efforts and position in Syria.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> In short, Rafsanjani's declaration is not only symptomatic of the position the political factions he presided over and/or bankrolled (i.e. moderates and reformists)


as many time stated for reformist Rafsanjani was عالیجناب سرخ‌پوش he was moderates favorite the favorite of reformists was عالیجناب خاکستری


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> as many time stated for reformist Rafsanjani was عالیجناب سرخ‌پوش he was moderates favorite the favorite of reformists was عالیجناب خاکستری



This is why I chose to write 'factions he presided over and/or bankrolled'. Rafsanjani lent financial support to reformist election campaigns from 2009 (or 2005) onward. Akbar Ganji published _Alijenabe sorkhpush va alijenabe khakestari_ ten (or six) years prior.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

مردم عادی ایران از اوکراین حمایت می‌کنند‌


سفیر اوکراین در تهران گفت: اوکراین حمایت مردم اکثر کشور‌ها از جمله ایرانیان را داراست. به نظر می‌رسد افکار عمومی همواره حامی اوکراین است. در ایران از مردم عادی این حمایت از اوکراین را می‌بینیم.




www.sharghdaily.com





-در این فرصت می‌خواهم خطاب به دولت جمهوری اسلامی ایران بگویم که ما با شما دوست هستیم و کشور‌های ما با هم دوستند، ما نیاز به کمک داریم و آنچه ما درباره آن صحبت می‌کنیم کمک‌های بشردوستانه مثل ارسال دارو و محصولات پزشکی است که این کمک‌ها به منظور حمایت و افزایش توان نظامی اوکراین نیست. اوکراین در زمان وقوع حوادث و بلایای طبیعی در ایران مانند وقوع زلزله همیشه کمک‌های انسان‌دوستانه خود را به این کشور ارسال کرده است.


- وزیر اوکراین گفتند که این کشور برای چند سال محصولات کشاورزی، غلات، روغن، ذرت و دیگر مواد خوراکی ذخیره دارد و حتی می‌تواند صادرات داشته باشد، اما باید درنظر داشته باشیم که حدود هشتاد هزار کیلومتر مربع در اوکراین مین‌گذاری شده است؛ و از سوی دیگر مخازن نفتی، سوخت، غلات و محصولات غذایی هدف موشک‌های روسیه قرار گرفته‌اند. پس فعلا معلوم نیست که ما بتوانیم چه میزان از زمین‌های کشاورزی را زیر کشت ببریم.


- اوکراین ۸۰ درصد مواد غذایی، شامل غلات و گندم کشور لبنان، ۹۰ درصد گندم سوریه که به واسطه‌ی ترکیه به این کشور وارد می‌شود را تأمین می‌کند. همچنین ۲۷ درصد موادغذایی کشور یمن از اوکراین وارد می‌شد. این‌ها اماری است که دبیر کل سازمان ملل متحد، آنتونیو گوترش ارائه کرده است. با توجه به این آمار ما، شرایط کنونی اوکراین خاورمیانه و آفریقا با خطر کمبود موادغذایی روبه رو خواهد شد.

1.If we put aside baseless accusations of Mr ambassador we should look at our worst days like after Trump's sanctions or Covid-19 and see what Ukraine did for us it's now our *duty* to pay back the same amount or even more that Ukraine helped us during our bad days.

2.Ukraine ambassador is asking for Iran's help or more active role in regards to shortage of food and medicine then he puts example of Turkey that helps Syrian food shortage ! This one is a bit confusing may be wants more NATO or Turkish style "humanitarian aid"for their people. the answear is no you don't want that

3. Iran do have good relationships with some of Ukraine's neighbors like Russia and Poland may be Iran can start talks with them in regards to refugees and civilians caught in middle of conflict zones.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Cancerous Tumor said:


> مردم عادی ایران از اوکراین حمایت می‌کنند‌
> 
> 
> سفیر اوکراین در تهران گفت: اوکراین حمایت مردم اکثر کشور‌ها از جمله ایرانیان را داراست. به نظر می‌رسد افکار عمومی همواره حامی اوکراین است. در ایران از مردم عادی این حمایت از اوکراین را می‌بینیم.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sharghdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -در این فرصت می‌خواهم خطاب به دولت جمهوری اسلامی ایران بگویم که ما با شما دوست هستیم و کشور‌های ما با هم دوستند، ما نیاز به کمک داریم و آنچه ما درباره آن صحبت می‌کنیم کمک‌های بشردوستانه مثل ارسال دارو و محصولات پزشکی است که این کمک‌ها به منظور حمایت و افزایش توان نظامی اوکراین نیست. اوکراین در زمان وقوع حوادث و بلایای طبیعی در ایران مانند وقوع زلزله همیشه کمک‌های انسان‌دوستانه خود را به این کشور ارسال کرده است.
> 
> 
> - وزیر اوکراین گفتند که این کشور برای چند سال محصولات کشاورزی، غلات، روغن، ذرت و دیگر مواد خوراکی ذخیره دارد و حتی می‌تواند صادرات داشته باشد، اما باید درنظر داشته باشیم که حدود هشتاد هزار کیلومتر مربع در اوکراین مین‌گذاری شده است؛ و از سوی دیگر مخازن نفتی، سوخت، غلات و محصولات غذایی هدف موشک‌های روسیه قرار گرفته‌اند. پس فعلا معلوم نیست که ما بتوانیم چه میزان از زمین‌های کشاورزی را زیر کشت ببریم.
> 
> 
> - اوکراین ۸۰ درصد مواد غذایی، شامل غلات و گندم کشور لبنان، ۹۰ درصد گندم سوریه که به واسطه‌ی ترکیه به این کشور وارد می‌شود را تأمین می‌کند. همچنین ۲۷ درصد موادغذایی کشور یمن از اوکراین وارد می‌شد. این‌ها اماری است که دبیر کل سازمان ملل متحد، آنتونیو گوترش ارائه کرده است. با توجه به این آمار ما، شرایط کنونی اوکراین خاورمیانه و آفریقا با خطر کمبود موادغذایی روبه رو خواهد شد.
> 
> 1.If we put aside baseless accusations of Mr ambassador we should look at our worst days like after Trump's sanctions or Covid-19 and see what Ukraine did for us it's now our *duty* to pay back the same amount or even more that Ukraine helped us during our bad days.
> 
> 2.Ukraine ambassador is asking for Iran's help or more active role in regards to shortage of food and medicine then he puts example of Turkey that helps Syrian food shortage ! This one is a bit confusing may be wants more NATO or Turkish style "humanitarian aid"for their people. the answear is no you don't want that
> 
> 3. Iran do have good relationships with some of Ukraine's neighbors like Russia and Poland may be Iran can start talks with them in regards to refugees and civilians caught in middle of conflict zones.


What did they do for us? Remind us of what Ukraine has done for Iran based on humanitarian grounds.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

QWECXZ said:


> What did they do for us? Remind us of what Ukraine has done for Iran based on humanitarian grounds.


I don't have data for it even if there is 1 box of mask or 1 bottle of water it's time to pay back. their ambassador made it public so response should be public.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516369751307702278
Did Houthi’s manage to produce an armoured humvee better than what Iran has? Or is this a foreign vehicle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

seen this before but not in quantities...Yemen (Hothie) made armored Vehicle. I am impressed they have brought this in to so some production level ..looks good..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> What did they do for us? Remind us of what Ukraine has done for Iran based on humanitarian grounds.


we must stay neutral , and don't change our relation toward either side of the conflict

by the way when all European country expelled Iranian from their universities , Ukraine didn't do that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> we must stay neutral , and don't change our relation toward either side of the conflict
> 
> by the way when all European country expelled Iranian from their universities , Ukraine didn't do that


That's different from giving them oil for free.
Ukraine has had an anti-Iran stance ever since the new government came to power through a color revolution.
They even went as far as claiming that Iran shot down the Ukrainian passenger plane on purpose but it is hiding the real reasons.
They mistreated Iranian students that were studying medicine in Ukraine, forcing them to collect garbage before leaving the country in the middle of war.
They are obviously not a friend of Iran anymore.

And no. No European country expelled Iranians from their universities. 
The Europeans imposed a ban on Iranians studying nuclear engineering and science and that was in 2008 or 2009, after the fourth round of UNSC sanctions on Iran.
I doubt we have any nuclear scientists studying in Ukraine. So, that's irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> And no. No European country expelled Iranians from their universities.
> The Europeans imposed a ban on Iranians studying nuclear engineering and science and that was in 2008 or 2009, after the fourth round of UNSC sanctions on Iran.
> I doubt we have any nuclear scientists studying in Ukraine. So, that's irrelevant.


the ban was on nuclear physics , but the universities said they can't stop other fields students to access the banned fields data , so many university in Europe outright banned our students and expelled many Iranian who were studies in other fields


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> seen this before but not in quantities...Yemen (Hothie) made armored Vehicle. I am impressed they have brought this in to so some production level ..looks good..
> View attachment 835786
> 
> 
> View attachment 835788
> 
> View attachment 835789
> 
> View attachment 835790



closest thing iran has








Don’t think it ever saw mass production though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> That's different from giving them oil for free.
> Ukraine has had an anti-Iran stance ever since the new government came to power through a color revolution.


nobody said give them oil for free , we say stay neutral , don't change how we treat each side of the conflict in favor of the other side .
by the way I wonder how many country we sold oil but didn't manage to get our money due to sanctions .
and by the way ukrainian were willing to do a ToT on An-140 , what about Russia did they were willing to let us assemble Tu-204/214 in Iran


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> we must stay neutral , and don't change our relation toward either side of the conflict
> 
> by the way when all European country expelled Iranian from their universities , Ukraine didn't do that



Ukraine universities are money drains and don’t matter.

Good collaborations with Ukraine happened under pro Russia Ukraine.
Under Zelenski they supported Israel and collaborated with Turkey.

Anyway, those farmland are now minefield. Tech centers are leveled in Kharkiv and Zaporzhzhia and Dnipro.

Nothing is left for collaboration.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

Khatami promised good international relations and made sacrifice for it and failed it after becoming axis of evil. It was Bush problem but Khatami was devalued and gradually died off.
He could not bring any meaningful investment.

Ahmadinejad was an overshoot of the people who were tired of Rafsanjani and Khatami and well dressed politicians of Khatami.
They voted for an ugly, simple man.

Rouhani was the result of Ahmadinejad wasting resources on useless stuff like bad donations and money wasting and nuclear dilemma.

Rouhani had an answer for the nuclear dilemma. Rouhani meant JCPOA and was ruined by Trump since Rouhani was JCPOA and nothing else.

Rouhani and Zarif died when JCPOA died off.

IRGC and Raisi were left with their own system of dealing with stuff.

Their current method is assessing nuclear issues with net profit assessment, zero reliance on the west, zero trust and respect for the west.

@Hack-Hook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516369751307702278
> Did Houthi’s manage to produce an armoured humvee better than what Iran has? Or is this a foreign vehicle?


What the ****


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> the ban was on nuclear physics , but the universities said they can't stop other fields students to access the banned fields data , so many university in Europe outright banned our students and expelled many Iranian who were studies in other fields


That's probably not true. I have many friends in Europe that are studying there.
I even have friends that are studying physics in Europe, which could potentially be close to nuclear physics, but they have no issues because their studies are not linked to nuclear engineering or its applications directly.

Also, Ukraine is usually the destination of Iranian students that want to study medicine in there. They have surprisingly low requirements for getting into medical universities in Ukraine. So much so that even people with GPAs below 2.8/4.0 can study there as long as they pay.



Hack-Hook said:


> nobody said give them oil for free , we say stay neutral , don't change how we treat each side of the conflict in favor of the other side .
> by the way I wonder how many country we sold oil but didn't manage to get our money due to sanctions .
> and by the way ukrainian were willing to do a ToT on An-140 , what about Russia did they were willing to let us assemble Tu-204/214 in Iran


The Ukrainian ambassador in Tehran has complained that Iran doesn't send them free oil.
The IR-AN 140 was never meant to be a ToT. At best, when Iran had gained more experience, Ukraine was supposed to provide over two-thirds of the components and the ToT of the engine was never discussed. As you know better than me, our main problem is the lack of engine technology. We can do OK when it comes to avionics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

I want to jump off the window when studying in Ukraine for money is seen a plus.

These universities are to make money not produce science.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Honestly I hope it doesn't come to this but a few dozen missiles will definitely put them in their place. Armenia is a member of the CSTO (Collective Security Treaty Organization) and after the Nagorno-Karabakh war, Russia has deployed peacekeepers to Armenia. Basically Armenia is now a defacto protectorate of Russia.



Regardless, UAVs need to be monitoring Syunik and Karabakh region.

This is why the need for heavier UAVs that can carry more powerful SAR device is important. Safe recon. Iran needs the ISR capability to monitor the entire border area between the two countries in Syunik and Karabakh, and shape their military posture accordingly. No reason why NATO should only have this capability.

I don't know how developed SAR is in Iran, I'd like to see some footage someday, but it certainly is something to invest into and integrated into a S-149 class drone, or Fotros if that is ever completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Regardless, UAVs need to be monitoring Syunik and Karabakh region.
> 
> This is why the need for heavier UAVs that can carry more powerful SAR device is important. Safe recon. Iran needs the ISR capability to monitor the entire border area between the two countries in Syunik and Karabakh, and shape their military posture accordingly. No reason why NATO should only have this capability.
> 
> I don't know how developed SAR is in Iran, I'd like to see some footage someday, but it certainly is something to invest into and integrated into a S-149 class drone, or Fotros if that is ever completed.



Even scaneagle has a small SAR too. That region is so close you can even use balloon monitors.

We have deficiencies in advanced SAR just like Turbofan and space issues.

We should not just copy exactly what west does. Iranians made UCAV because they found out they have to do thing differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Even scaneagle has a small SAR too. That region is so close you can even use balloon monitors.
> 
> We have deficiencies in advanced SAR just like Turbofan and space issues.
> 
> We should not just copy exactly what west does. Iranians made UCAV because they found out they have to do thing differently.


Need much more than just the border area.

You need to know everything the opponent is doing in the region if you want to operate with high degree of efficiency and speed.

100KM range






50km






These differences are substantial. If you wanna use missiles to the most effective degree, you need good intel. And nothing the west does better than gather intel. Certainly worth mimicking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

The sinking of that 40 year old rust bucket has been an absolute blessing in disguise for Russia.

The crew is almost entirely safe to work on a newer ship. And the loss of prestige/pride has put Russian media in a state of absolute rage. Putin will not even be able to calm the anger down anymore in my opinion.

Russia officialy declared the second stage has begun to liberate donbass. Looks like my guess of them going for the rural flanks to encircle the large concentration of troops holding the donbass line is becoming a reality







Anybody with even the slightest bit of military knowledge can look at that map and see what a bad strategic situation the large concentration of ukies defending the donbass are in.

The western media approach is to declare the ukies are winning everywhere, russians are running out of ammo and running away from the battlefield. And then encourage the ukies getting encircled to "fight to the death" for their american masters. 

The empire of lies is only winning on CNN and twitter. its unfortunate many cant see that (yet)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

zartosht said:


> The western media approach is to declare the ukies are winning everywhere, russians are running out of ammo and running away from the battlefield. And then encourage the ukies getting encircled to "fight to the death" for their american masters.



Saw on fake news CNN they advised Ukrainian military leadership to conduct a fighting withdrawal from Donbass to avoid risking falling into a cauldron. They refused this advise. Let see if they can hold or not. The bulk of the best Ukr troops are stationed in the Donbass area. A cauldron there would signal the end for the war if that southern army group is destroyed. But that's very much uncertain.


----------



## Sineva

Well worth watching

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514926583815245828

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

An ordinary weekend in the USA: four mass shootings reported in two days.






Meanwhile Iran continued to dwell in the safe and caring hands of Velayat, miles away from such abnormal levels of violence and incivility.

_____



Shawnee said:


> Good collaborations with Ukraine happened under pro Russia Ukraine.
> Under Zelenski they supported Israel and collaborated with Turkey.
> 
> Anyway, those farmland are now minefield. Tech centers are leveled in Kharkiv and Zaporzhzhia and Dnipro.



These right there are exactly the two key points in response to the suggestion that Kiev has a record of cooperation and friendship with Iran.

1) Yes, but practically all of it is related to the pre-"color revolution" government of Ukraine, which just happened to be on much better terms with Moscow. As soon as CIA-orchestrated "regime change" was complete (initiated with the 2004-2005 "Orange" movement and definitely sealed after the 2014 "Euromaidan" riots), with strong input from zionist sayans such as Bernard Henri Lévy and local nazi wannabes, Kiev's relationship with Iran lost its special quality.

2) Ukraine may well cease to exist as a functional nation-state a couple of months or years from now. Its defense and aviation industries, centers of higher education etc are either going to lose their relevance or will be completely demolished. A point that should be pondered by anyone invoking classic national self-interest as a reason to support the current regime in Kiev, which owing to its short sighted alignment on NATO and the EU, might well turn out to be the last.

_____



Sineva said:


> Well worth watching
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514926583815245828



Mohammad Marandi, Alastair Crooke, Max Blumenthal, Scott Ritter - a real dream team at this roundtable organized by the University of Tehran!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ashool

نامه همسر پمپئو باعث تحقیر دستگاه دیپلماسی و نیز سازمان‌های اطلاعاتی در آمریکا شده است، ازاین‌رو تیم عملیات روانی دولت بایدن با تولید چند سناریو عجیب ازجمله خروج سپاه از FTO‌ در برابر مذاکرات فرابرجامی در منطقه سعی دارد؛ حیثیت سیاسی خود را بازیابی کند. در آخرین تحولات ند پرایس اعلام کرده است که اگر ایرانیان می‌خواهند که تحریم‌های ورای برجام برداشته شوند، باید به نگرانی‌های ما در پس از برجام رسیدگی کنند. این ایران است که باید تصمیم بگیرد
lol translate plz i dont have time to translate its so funny and show how much powerul we are

این پیغام سفت‌وسخت از جانب ایران باعث شد تا غوغایی در واشنگتن به پا شود. سوزان مستروس همسر دوم پمپئو یکی از عوامل اصلی ترور حاج قاسم نامه‌ای برای مقامات سیاسی در تهران فرستاده و اعلام می‌کند که از اقدامات دولت آمریکا ناامید بوده و درخواست امان‌نامه دارد! همسر پمپئو به مقامات کشورمان پیغام داده بود که همسرش مست بوده و در حالت نامتعادل سخنانی را علیه جمهوری اسلامی ایران و ترور ژنرال سلیمانی بر زبان آورده است
its mashregh site if u want read all of report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> That's probably not true. I have many friends in Europe that are studying there.
> I even have friends that are studying physics in Europe, which could potentially be close to nuclear physics, but they have no issues because their studies are not linked to nuclear engineering or its applications directly.
> 
> Also, Ukraine is usually the destination of Iranian students that want to study medicine in there. They have surprisingly low requirements for getting into medical universities in Ukraine. So much so that even people with GPAs below 2.8/4.0 can study there as long as they pay.
> 
> 
> The Ukrainian ambassador in Tehran has complained that Iran doesn't send them free oil.
> The IR-AN 140 was never meant to be a ToT. At best, when Iran had gained more experience, Ukraine was supposed to provide over two-thirds of the components and the ToT of the engine was never discussed. As you know better than me, our main problem is the lack of engine technology. We can do OK when it comes to avionics.


and what Russia gave us , I'm interested to knew


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> and what Russia gave us , I'm interested to knew



Russia did not give high tech to Belarus either. Even though they are Rus.

Iran has common interests with Russia and also even with Eu and US in some areas.

Russia sold Iran several AD products that were basis for acquiring technology for Iran.

Staying neutral does not mean you have to reject a good deal with Russia or Europe.

You talk like you refuse a good deal over staying absolutely neutral at any expense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> and what Russia gave us , I'm interested to knew



I mean China has given Saudi Arabia missiles and helping them with solid fuel technology and building missile facilities. Turkey got offered SU-57 from Russia.

Meanwhile Iran gets a radar and a couple Cold War era defense systems from Russia and everyone screams strategic partnership.

It’s like a time machine.

Since 2000 I have been on military forums and the same conversation about Russia comes up every year. 20 years from now people will be talking about the possibility of Russia selling arms to Iran and how Putin’s successor is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> I mean China has given Saudi Arabia missiles and helping them with solid fuel technology and building missile facilities. Turkey got offered SU-57 from Russia.
> 
> Meanwhile Iran gets a radar and a couple Cold War era defense systems from Russia and everyone screams strategic partnership.
> 
> It’s like a time machine.
> 
> Since 2000 I have been on military forums and the same conversation about Russia comes up every year. 20 years from now people will be talking about the possibility of Russia selling arms to Iran and how Putin’s successor is different.



You are right but also time has just changed. It is good to be open to a deal. Deal with Russia or Europe.

Don’t take grudges.

Russians built the first Steel factory and nuclear reactor for Iran before anyone else in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Russians built the first Steel factory and nuclear reactor for Iran before anyone else in the region.



And they are building nuclear reactors in other countries. What is your point? The Arabs didn’t want nuclear power till they saw the tides turning on future of energy. Now suddenly they need nuclear energy after mocking Iran since 2003.

Russia charged Iran an arm and a leg for to finish its nuclear reactor and delivered it past deadline.

This “you should be grateful” mentality is what colonialists instilled in their occupied countries.

Anyways we are arguing hypotheticals. I am asking members to wait for results besides proclaiming a new era of ties.

I said the same thing about the 25 year deal with China. Still waiting for results from that deal....

I think it’s very logical to ask for results when there has been decades of mistrust. Not sure why that is considered the abnormal opinion in this situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> I mean China has given Saudi Arabia missiles and helping them with solid fuel technology and building missile facilities. Turkey got offered SU-57 from Russia.
> 
> Meanwhile Iran gets a radar and a couple Cold War era defense systems from Russia and everyone screams strategic partnership.
> 
> It’s like a time machine.
> 
> Since 2000 I have been on military forums and the same conversation about Russia comes up every year. 20 years from now people will be talking about the possibility of Russia selling arms to Iran and how Putin’s successor is different.


Things we had to bleed for are just given to others.

Military partnership with Russia will never work. Remember Shafaq project? Bushehr?

Best route forward is engine development of various types and sizes. It needs to be done as a national project. If this is successful, it will null the need for Russia in almost all areas whether it'd be fighters or armoured vehicles.

As uncertain other countries might be, the only useful thing Russia has ever done is use it's veto powers.



TheImmortal said:


> I think it’s very logical to ask for results when there has been decades of mistrust. Not sure why that is considered the abnormal opinion in this situation.



The only thing that might be worth stating is if we find Russia becoming continuously isolated post-war, rather than re-integrated. This might drive closer ties. This might cause Russia to have lower relations with Saudi Arabia and Turkey but again no one in Iran has any faith in Russia and we've seen them talk about how they were not willing to show the Iskander missiles to Iran...yet NK have them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> And they are building nuclear reactors in other countries. What is your point? The Arabs didn’t want nuclear power till they saw the tides turning on future of energy. Now suddenly they need nuclear energy after mocking Iran since 2003.
> 
> Russia charged Iran an arm and a leg for to finish its nuclear reactor and delivered it past deadline.
> 
> This “you should be grateful” mentality is what colonialists instilled in their occupied countries.
> 
> Anyways we are arguing hypotheticals. I am asking members to wait for results besides proclaiming a new era of ties.
> 
> I said the same thing about the 25 year deal with China. Still waiting for results from that deal....
> 
> I think it’s very logical to ask for results when there has been decades of mistrust. Not sure why that is considered the abnormal opinion in this situation.



Last time you proposed a deal was with Trump. Now you are arguing against possible good deals with Russians or Eu/US.

You say “Ukraine won the heart of the world “ which means nothing for an IRGC officer other than “effective US propaganda machine”.

Russia is not our brother. US is not either. It is mutual benefits. 
We are not the same race or religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Professor John Mearsheimer: the global hegemony of liberal democracy is over! 






Here the full conference titled: The False Promise of Liberal Hegemony. 






John Mearsheimer and Ray McGovern, former CIA analyst on the war in Ukraine:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

اگر ماجرای سفر خانواده قالیباف به ترکیه درست باشه فاجعه است

خریدشون به کنار

در این شرایط ترکیه رفتن خطر امنیتی ه و باید دید رو چه حسابی چنین ریسکی کرده

امیدوارم غلط باشه 
درست باشه قالیباف فاجعه است


----------



## Stryker1982

Hichi dige mano surprise nemikone. Expect this kind of thing from civilian leadership who tell other to sacrifice for Iran


Shawnee said:


> اگر ماجرای سفر خانواده قالیباف به ترکیه درست باشه فاجعه است
> 
> خریدشون به کنار
> 
> در این شرایط ترکیه رفتن خطر امنیتی ه و باید دید رو چه حسابی چنین ریسکی کرده
> 
> امیدوارم غلط باشه
> درست باشه قالیباف فاجعه است


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> اگر ماجرای سفر خانواده قالیباف به ترکیه درست باشه فاجعه است
> 
> خریدشون به کنار
> 
> در این شرایط ترکیه رفتن خطر امنیتی ه و باید دید رو چه حسابی چنین ریسکی کرده
> 
> امیدوارم غلط باشه
> درست باشه قالیباف فاجعه است


 در مورد سفر خانواده قالیباف که نمی‌دونم . در مورد خود قالیباف که خیلی حرف و حدیث ها بوده . در مورد مدیریتش توی شهرداری هم که خیلی بیشتر.


----------



## Shawnee

اگر فامیلی برن ترکیه خیلی خطر امنیتی ه
البته سورسش مشکوک ه
امیدوارم دروغ باشه

این مشکل اقازادگی تنها نیست
مشکل امنیتی ه
سوراخ امنیتی از همین چیزا شروع میشه

مگه پسر محسن رضایی تو دبی گیر نیفتاد


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Last time you proposed a deal was with Trump. Now you are arguing against possible good deals with Russians or Eu/US.
> 
> You say “Ukraine won the heart of the world “ which means nothing for an IRGC officer other than “effective US propaganda machine”.
> 
> Russia is not our brother. US is not either. It is mutual benefits.
> We are not the same race or religion.



Yes, I proposed a deal with Trump if you want a lasting nuclear deal you negotiate it with a conservative that was my point.

Look at negotiations right now...Biden doesn’t even have enough political capital to lift a symbolic gesture on IRGC. Meanwhile, Trump went and stepped foot in North Korea and shook hands with Kim. You think any democrat could ever do that? No because the system in American is built for conservatives to rule.

Negotiating deals with democrats is risky. A Republican won’t rip another Republicans deal, but they will a Democrat. Why should Iran negotiate with Biden when he is on track to lose handily in re-election? Are we negotiating 4 year deals now? Then 4-8 years sanction then 4 year deal again?

Also no IRGC “officer” has authority to military support Russia without SNSC and rahbar approval. Not sure why you think the IRGC is gonna help Russia over metallurgy for the Air Force.....IRGC viewpoint on airforce and its vitality is quite clear (wether that viewpoint is right or wrong is irrelevant).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516594510440062983
This is the man you want to negotiate with? Who designates millions of Iranians “terrorists” for serving their military duty?

Trump allowed Rouhani at G-12 summit and waited in a room for his phone call. For all his bad (and there is a lot of bad with Trump including Solemani’s assaination) he at least had the political capital to make moves from his base and could withstand the liberals.

Let’s not act like Hilary or Biden wouldn’t have assisinated Solemani. Only Obama was the one who understood that containment just won’t work on Iran and that Iran should have a spot in the Middle East power structure. He also refrained going into Syria from a false flag chemical attack done by his allies. No one else since him believes that....Trump could have cared less about it...he just wanted a deal that was “his”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

TheImmortal said:


> Yes, I proposed a deal with Trump if you want a lasting nuclear deal you negotiate it with a conservative that was my point.
> 
> Look at negotiations right now...Biden doesn’t even have enough political capital to lift a symbolic gesture on IRGC. Meanwhile, Trump went and stepped foot in North Korea and shook hands with Kim. You think any democrat could ever do that? No because the system in American is built for conservatives to rule.
> 
> Negotiating deals with democrats is risky. A Republican won’t rip another Republicans deal, but they will a Democrat. Why should Iran negotiate with Biden when he is on track to lose handily in re-election? Are we negotiating 4 year deals now? Then 4-8 years sanction then 4 year deal again?
> 
> Also no IRGC “officer” has authority to military support Russia without SNSC and rahbar approval. Not sure why you think the IRGC is gonna help Russia over metallurgy for the Air Force.....IRGC viewpoint on airforce and its vitality is quite clear (wether that viewpoint is right or wrong is irrelevant).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516594510440062983
> This is the man you want to negotiate with? Who designates millions of Iranians “terrorists” for serving their military duty?
> 
> Trump allowed Rouhani at G-12 summit and waited in a room for his phone call. For all his bad (and there is a lot of bad with Trump including Solemani’s assaination) he at least had the political capital to make moves from his base and could withstand the liberals.
> 
> Let’s not act like Hilary or Biden wouldn’t have assisinated Solemani. Only Obama was the one who understood that containment just won’t work on Iran and that Iran should have a spot in the Middle East power structure. He also refrained going into Syria from a false flag chemical attack done by his allies. No one else since him believes that....Trump could have cared less about it...he just wanted a deal that was “his”.


Don't be naive my friend. Trump was a bully, republicans are Zionist more than the Jews. 

If Iran gave up under pressure then it would have destroyed Iran's image internationally. Trump tried to bully Iran into submission, imagine If Iran gave in. Trump be like, hey did you guys see? I was the one who made them kneel to me. Trump didn't want a deal but only humiliation of Iran in an international level. Democrats called IRGC terrorist, Trump said that Iran is a terrorist nation. He pointed to 80 million people not an specific group. 

If you want to work with Republicans while keeping your national pride then you would have to break their teeth in their mouth. Then they will respect you

If you want to work with Democrats while trying to keep your pride, then you would have to behave sneaky just like them. Then they will respect you.

We have an unfinished business with Republicans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Expect IRGC Quds force black market arms dealers are working hard. As well as arms dealers in general. 

Don’t be surprised if we see Iranian Javelin, NLAW, or Switchblade clones in next 2-3 years. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516541541132775431

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516537087373168640


Muhammed45 said:


> Don't be naive my friend. Trump was a bully, republicans are Zionist more than the Jews.
> 
> If Iran gave up under pressure then it would have destroyed Iran's image internationally. Trump tried to bully Iran into submission, imagine If Iran gave in. Trump be like, hey did you guys see? I was the one who made them kneel to me. Trump didn't want a deal but only humiliation of Iran in an international level. Democrats called IRGC terrorist, Trump said that Iran is a terrorist nation. He pointed to 80 million people not an specific group.
> 
> If you want to work with Republicans while keeping your national pride then you would have to break their teeth in their mouth. Then they will respect you
> 
> If you want to work with Democrats while trying to keep your pride, then you would have to behave sneaky just like them. Then they will respect you.
> 
> We have an unfinished business with Republicans.



You make fair points, but at the end of the day Iran negotiated with Reagan on hostages and not Carter. 

In the US power structure conservatives have the power not the liberals. Yes they are Zionist supporters but so are the democrats. In fact democrats give Zionists more material support to show their Republican peers and their constitutes that they are all about the cause. But the issue here is do you plan to sign a lasting deal or an interim deal.

If you want to sign a interim deal then negotiate with democrats. Either scenario isn’t favorable, but at the end of the day geopolitics is never a zero sum game. Sacrifice will have to be made one way or another.

The supposed overtures from Biden never came to fruition, he is continuing Trump policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Yes, I proposed a deal with Trump if you want a lasting nuclear deal you negotiate it with a conservative that was my point.
> 
> Look at negotiations right now...Biden doesn’t even have enough political capital to lift a symbolic gesture on IRGC. Meanwhile, Trump went and stepped foot in North Korea and shook hands with Kim. You think any democrat could ever do that? No because the system in American is built for conservatives to rule.
> 
> Negotiating deals with democrats is risky. A Republican won’t rip another Republicans deal, but they will a Democrat. Why should Iran negotiate with Biden when he is on track to lose handily in re-election? Are we negotiating 4 year deals now? Then 4-8 years sanction then 4 year deal again?
> 
> Also no IRGC “officer” has authority to military support Russia without SNSC and rahbar approval. Not sure why you think the IRGC is gonna help Russia over metallurgy for the Air Force.....IRGC viewpoint on airforce and its vitality is quite clear (wether that viewpoint is right or wrong is irrelevant).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516594510440062983
> This is the man you want to negotiate with? Who designates millions of Iranians “terrorists” for serving their military duty?
> 
> Trump allowed Rouhani at G-12 summit and waited in a room for his phone call. For all his bad (and there is a lot of bad with Trump including Solemani’s assaination) he at least had the political capital to make moves from his base and could withstand the liberals.
> 
> Let’s not act like Hilary or Biden wouldn’t have assisinated Solemani. Only Obama was the one who understood that containment just won’t work on Iran and that Iran should have a spot in the Middle East power structure. He also refrained going into Syria from a false flag chemical attack done by his allies. No one else since him believes that....Trump could have cared less about it...he just wanted a deal that was “his”.



Trump let Rouhani in G20, was willing to set foot on Iran and take pictures, wait for calls  as if these are important for Rahbar. 

Metallurgy is a lot more important for Khamenei than kissing his feet and waiting for his call.

Yes my friend.

This mullah is a science lover. One who knows from guitar to single crystal metallurgy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Finally
Many lasting deals were made by democrats such as:

Legendary camp David which is 10 times more important than Abraham accord.

Balkan Deal still lasting

@TheImmortal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Finally
> Many lasting deals were made by democrats such as:
> 
> Legendary camp David which is 10 times more important than Abraham accord.
> 
> Balkan Deal still lasting
> 
> @TheImmortal



Two very different time periods.

Look at state of partisan politics for a clue.

Nonetheless your word of the day seems to be metallurgy.

Time will tell which viewpoint is correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Two very different time periods.
> 
> Look at state of partisan politics for a clue.
> 
> Nonetheless your word of the day seems to be metallurgy.
> 
> Time will tell which viewpoint is correct.



Time shall tell. Let’s review it again on April 2023.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 835973
> 
> 
> Expect IRGC Quds force black market arms dealers are working hard. As well as arms dealers in general.
> 
> Don’t be surprised if we see Iranian Javelin, NLAW, or Switchblade clones in next 2-3 years.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516541541132775431
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516537087373168640
> 
> 
> You make fair points, but at the end of the day Iran negotiated with Reagan on hostages and not Carter.
> 
> In the US power structure conservatives have the power not the liberals. Yes they are Zionist supporters but so are the democrats. In fact democrats give Zionists more material support to show their Republican peers and their constitutes that they are all about the cause. But the issue here is do you plan to sign a lasting deal or an interim deal.
> 
> If you want to sign a interim deal then negotiate with democrats. Either scenario isn’t favorable, but at the end of the day geopolitics is never a zero sum game. Sacrifice will have to be made one way or another.
> 
> The supposed overtures from Biden never came to fruition, he is continuing Trump policies.


The encirclement of Mariupol is probably resulting in a few thousand losses of Ukraine most premium troops.



TheImmortal said:


> Don’t be surprised if we see Iranian Javelin, NLAW, or Switchblade clones in next 2-3 years.


Probably being black market sold everywhere. Wouldn't be surprised. Iran could really use a lighter weight shoulder launched anti-armour weapon besides RPG-7.


----------



## TheImmortal

US prepping another $800 million weapons package for Ukraine, multiple sources say


The US is prepping another $800 million military assistance package for Ukraine, according to three senior administration officials and two sources familiar with the planning.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> US prepping another $800 million weapons package for Ukraine, multiple sources say
> 
> 
> The US is prepping another $800 million military assistance package for Ukraine, according to three senior administration officials and two sources familiar with the planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


With 60,000 anti-armor systems provided and maybe 14,000 anti-air shorads.

I'd expect some of them to end up in Iran. Hell, if Iran managed to get Kh-55 missiles from Ukraine and a Spike missile from Israel into Iran.. A javelin should be easy.

Many Russian units, and Chechen units have captured in-tact systems. Perhaps some of them, have or would supposedly be approached.

I don't think Quds Force would be foolish to let such opportunity to go to waste


----------



## Sineva

Heres an especially hilarious one:
According to the former zionist spy kylie moore-gilbert,whos currently plugging her new tell all book about her time spent as a "hostage" in the iranian penal system,*the irgc wanted her to give them hebrew lessons!!!*🤯

++++++WARNING ZIONIST SOURCE++++++
*Iran’s IRGC wanted to learn Hebrew, ex-hostage says*

I guess we can file this one under "unbelievable zionist bullsh!t"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> فائزه هاشمی: تنها راه بازگرداندن سپاه به پادگان‌ها باقی ماندن آن در لیست تحریم است​
> Nazaret chie?
> Ayande eslahat o teife hashemi ha Che khahad bud?
> 
> @Hack-Hook


​سخنان موهن عجیب فائزه هاشمی علیه پیامبر اعظم(ص) + فیلم​





بعد از حمایت‌های متعدد «فائزه هاشمی رفسنجانی» از تحریم‌های آمریکا علیه مردم ایران، این بار فیلمی از او در فضای مجازی منتشر شده که محتوای آن اظهاراتی موهن درباره حضرت محمد(ص) است.

به گزارش گروه سیاسی ایسکانیوز، بعد از اظهارات متعدد ضدملّی «فائزه هاشمی رفسنجانی» و حمایت‌های متعدد او از تحریم‌های آمریکا و بویژه ترامپ علیه مردم ایران، این بار فیلمی از او در فضای مجازی منتشر شده که محتوای آن اظهاراتی موهن درباره حضرت محمد(ص) است.

سخنان او بخصوص طی سال‌های اخیر همواره با واکنش‌های متعددی از سوی کاربران شبکه‌های اجتماعی مواجه شده است.

«فائزه هاشمی» پس از اظهار دوستی با عناصر فرقه ضالّه سیاس بهاییت، به همسویی با ترامپ علیه مردم ایران رسید با این حال کمتر کسی تصور می‌کرد او این کینه‌جویی‌ها را به اظهارات موهن درباره پیامبر اعظم(ص) نیز بکشاند.









سخنان موهن عجیب فائزه هاشمی علیه پیامبر اعظم(ص) + فیلم


بعد از حمایت‌های متعدد «فائزه هاشمی رفسنجانی» از تحریم‌های آمریکا علیه مردم ایران، این بار فیلمی از او در فضای مجازی منتشر شده که محتوای آن اظهاراتی موهن درباره حضرت محمد(ص) است.




www.iscanews.ir




- - - - -
Political storm in Iran as Rafsanjani's daughter meets Bahai leader​*By Kasra Naji*
BBC Persian

Published18 May 2016






https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-36320816

- - - - -

These moderates, as well as their reformist sidekicks (who in many respects are worse even), have a similar agenda for Islamic Iran as freemasonry has had in the west: to do away with and sideline the social and political relevance of the dominant religion of the nation, one incremental step at a time, in preparation for disintegration into the messianist Noahide one-world order.

Much like masonry neutralized both Catholicism and Protestantism. And how it infiltrated the Vatican and converted it to liberal and zionist thought to the point that traditional Catholicism took refuge in movements such as sedevacantism, which consider the Pope as an impostor.

To this effect and in line with the long haul, step-by-step approach, liberals will of course have to appear as as flawlessly religious at first. And seek to justify western decadence, liberalism, feminism, homosexualism, destruction on the nuclear family structure, annihilation of the principle of filiation as well as _patria potestas_ as basic pillars of (natural) law and societal organization, desacralization of human beings' relation to the world they're living in, no-holds-barred individualism, exacerbated materialism, pornocracy and uprooting of traditional sexual ethics, in short the entire bundle of traditional values, on a concocted pseudo-Islamic basis.

In other terms, they will try to use _ejtehad_ and bend it to irrational degrees in order to claim that all these social and human calamities witnessed in the west, which are stemming from three to four centuries of intense social engineering by the esoterist secret society, are in fact "compatible" and even "conforming" to the spirit of Islamic precepts as well as to our local history. In reality, traditionalist forces the world over, including in the west, are our objective allies in this struggle for survival.

The enemy's creeping disruptive strategy is age-old and can be summarized by the triple instruction 'infiltration, deviation, subversion'.

Liberals endeavor to align Iran on the western "model" from ground up and in every possible respect - western model which in fact has nothing traditionally western to it, and is in fact a form of alienation imposed on the peoples of the west by an unelected, domineering, megalomaniac, sinister and criminal globalist oligarchy. Which of course aims at the dissolution of Iran and (all traditional branches of) Islam into the totalitarian, anti-specist one-world regime this cabal aims to establish.

_____



Hack-Hook said:


> I bet with anyone we can get ToT for Volvo-RM12 from Sweden far sooner than Russia give us TOT for Klimov RD-33



The likelihood of Iran receiving fighter jet engines let alone transfer of technology for such an engine from any western country including Sweden, isn't superior to Russia consenting to supply RD-33 know how. The opposite is actually they case, given that Iran has been in a conflict against the US regime since the victory of the 1979 Islamic Revolution, and that all western states act like vassals to Washington, whereas Tehran-Moscow relations since the fall of the Soviet Union are no longer marked by hostility.

Which doesn't mean it's probable that Russia will proceed with such a thing. But, it is doubtlessly more probable than Sweden doing so, even if we're talking 0,5% versus 0,0001% probabilities - the second figure will still be inferior to the first.



Hack-Hook said:


> rouhani downfall was stemmed in economical situation , if Raesi fail to improve the situation then he also fail again in the next election , people who their vote decide the outcome dont care about hijab or political view .
> 
> the only person who was elected because of freedom promises was Khatami .
> ahmadi-nejad come to power because people didn't want rafsanjani . rouhani come to power because of his economical promises that well let say some people were "*بی بصیرت*" and he failed against Raesi because he failed his promises .
> Raesi won later because Rouhani failed his promises and he promised improving economy and fighting corruption , if he fail them people choose another person later. and I assure you he was not elected for anti imperialist stances , he made no such promises in the elections .and the next election also will be competition about corruption and economy . who can satisfy people in those two regard will come up. the ones who their vote decide really don't care about a piece of clothes over their head (if you walk in tehran, shiraz or isfahan (or better say any city outside Qom and Mashhad) street , you'll see how they care about that or we import fighter from west or east or .....



The only credible opinion poll to be conducted by a western institution in Iran, namely the the University of Maryland's Iran Poll organized in conjunction with a Canafian research group, showed that at the time of the 2021 presidential election a significant majority of Iranians embraced geopolitical views similar to those of the revolutionary factions including seyyed Raisi. This included deep skepticism towards the possibility of a viable negotiated deal with the US regime, as well as rejection of its oppressive policies. Raisi very much made electoral promises in the foreign policy realm, and these were obviously far removed from the western-apologetic approach preached by both moderates and reformists.

Whether or not this was an important factor in voters' choice of Raisi is up for debate, but what it shows is that the electorate was (and surely continues to be) in tune with the President's views on foreign policy including as far as Resistance against imperialist bullying is concerned.



Hack-Hook said:


> challenge the wast for the sake of challenging the west ?



No, but because Islamic Iran and oppressive western regimes have been at cold war against one another since the pro-western monarchy was ousted by the Islamic Revolution, over 43 years ago.

_____



Muhammed45 said:


> Don't be naive my friend. Trump was a bully, republicans are Zionist more than the Jews.
> 
> If Iran gave up under pressure then it would have destroyed Iran's image internationally. Trump tried to bully Iran into submission, imagine If Iran gave in. Trump be like, hey did you guys see? I was the one who made them kneel to me. Trump didn't want a deal but only humiliation of Iran in an international level. Democrats called IRGC terrorist, Trump said that Iran is a terrorist nation. He pointed to 80 million people not an specific group.
> 
> If you want to work with Republicans while keeping your national pride then you would have to break their teeth in their mouth. Then they will respect you
> 
> If you want to work with Democrats while trying to keep your pride, then you would have to behave sneaky just like them. Then they will respect you.
> 
> We have an unfinished business with Republicans.



Exactly. The mere suggestion that Iran could have reached an acceptable agreement with a maniac and false opposition, deep state muppet like Trump or any other Republican US president for that matter is simply disconnected from reality. As for the notion that the Republican party is dominating the US regime or even its foreign policy, I've no idea where it stems from. The infrastructures of the regime aren't controlled by any single on of the two ruling parties but by a bipartisan oligarchy and even more so by banksters, freemasons, zionists. Not to mention that Trump sought to portray himself as detached from his own party's old guard and elites.

Yes, the issue between Iran and the zio-American empire is indeed an existential, zero sum one. It'll be either us collectively as a nation and people who are going to be erased, or their regime (not their people). I'm directly reminded of Zarif when hearing claims to the contrary (taking issue with zero sum perceptions in international politics was one of his favorites), and we witnessed how his efforts were defeated and his convictions proven wrong by geopolitical events.

As if such proof was even needed after 43 years of an Islamic Revolution which put an end to two some 200 years of subjugation of the Iranian nation at the hands of imperial powers, more than two centuries of exploitation of the Islamic Umma and other nations of the south by those same imperialists, as well as 243 years of thoroughly blood-stained history of a regime whose very existence is founded upon the genocide of the native population of northern "America".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I've already made a post regarding this issue a few pages back but the sheer number of ATGMs and anti tank / anti personnel weapons that the west have given to Ukraine is just mind boggling. 

Greece: 800+ RPG-18 

Sweden: 10,000 AT-4 (102mm RPG)

USA: 5000 Javelins, 1400 Stingers, 7000 other anti armor missiles

UK: 4000 MBT LAW ATGM (150mm)

Canada: 4500 M72 LAW (66mm)

Norway: 4500 M72 LAW 66mm)

Germany 1000 Panzerfaust 3 RPG (60mm) + 5000 Panzerfaust 3 donated by various other nations + Matador Recoiless Rifle (90mm) 5000+ units delivered

Spain: C30-CR (90mm) 1370 

USA and Canada are both now running low on stockpiles as Ukraine is demanding that the USA send 500 Javelins a day. Now if you consider the fact that before the war Ukraine had a massive stockpile of Soviet era ATGMs numbering in the thousands and the fact that they actually produce their own modern ATGM variants, then I'm sorry but the numbers don't add up. 

Just from the numbers above that's well over 40,000 units of ATGM and RPGS. Add to that Ukraine's own stockpile, modern variants and various other donations from NATO/EU nations, then we're looking at 50,000 units. I mean 50,000 units ? ? ? WTF ? ? ? How many tanks have the Ukrainians destroyed ? Even if we believe the Ukrainians themselves they couldn't have destroyed more than 800 tanks. 

Keep in mind those are Ukrainian claims, probably exaggerated, and many of those are actually damaged and captured, but even if they had destroyed 1000, why do they need 50,000 units of mostly ATGMs ? remember even a Soviet era RPG can destroy trucks or armored vehicles. Heck even a well placed RPG can destroy a tank, so why 50,000 ATGM ? I have NO DOUBT in my mind that many of these are being sold in the black market. No doubt whatsoever.



TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 835973





TheImmortal said:


> Expect IRGC Quds force black market arms dealers are working hard. As well as arms dealers in general.
> 
> Don’t be surprised if we see Iranian Javelin, NLAW, or Switchblade clones in next 2-3 years.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516541541132775431
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516537087373168640
> 
> 
> You make fair points, but at the end of the day Iran negotiated with Reagan on hostages and not Carter.
> 
> In the US power structure conservatives have the power not the liberals. Yes they are Zionist supporters but so are the democrats. In fact democrats give Zionists more material support to show their Republican peers and their constitutes that they are all about the cause. But the issue here is do you plan to sign a lasting deal or an interim deal.
> 
> If you want to sign a interim deal then negotiate with democrats. Either scenario isn’t favorable, but at the end of the day geopolitics is never a zero sum game. Sacrifice will have to be made one way or another.
> 
> The supposed overtures from Biden never came to fruition, he is continuing Trump policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> With 60,000 anti-armor systems provided and maybe 14,000 anti-air shorads.
> 
> I'd expect some of them to end up in Iran. Hell, if Iran managed to get Kh-55 missiles from Ukraine and a Spike missile from Israel into Iran.. A javelin should be easy.
> 
> Many Russian units, and Chechen units have captured in-tact systems. Perhaps some of them, have or would supposedly be approached.
> 
> I don't think Quds Force would be foolish to let such opportunity to go to waste



The Americans and the West are rapidly depleting their own stocks just to prop up a flailing Ukrainian military. 



sha ah said:


> I've already made a post regarding this issue a few pages back but the sheer number of ATGMs and anti tank / anti personnel weapons that the west have given to Ukraine is just mind boggling.
> 
> Greece: 800+ RPG-18
> 
> Sweden: 10,000 AT-4 (102mm RPG)
> 
> USA: 5000 Javelins, 1400 Stingers, 7000 other anti armor missiles
> 
> UK: 4000 MBT LAW ATGM (150mm)
> 
> Canada: 4500 M72 LAW (66mm)
> 
> Norway: 4500 M72 LAW 66mm)
> 
> Germany 1000 Panzerfaust 3 RPG (60mm) + 5000 Panzerfaust 3 donated by various other nations + Matador Recoiless Rifle (90mm) 5000+ units delivered
> 
> Spain: C30-CR (90mm) 1370
> 
> USA and Canada are both now running low on stockpiles as Ukraine is demanding that the USA send 500 Javelins a day. Now if you consider the fact that before the war Ukraine had a massive stockpile of Soviet era ATGMs numbering in the thousands and the fact that they actually produce their own modern ATGM variants, then I'm sorry but the numbers don't add up.
> 
> Just from the numbers above that's well over 40,000 units of ATGM and RPGS. Add to that Ukraine's own stockpile, modern variants and various other donations from NATO/EU nations, then we're looking at 50,000 units. I mean 50,000 units ? ? ? WTF ? ? ? How many tanks have the Ukrainians destroyed ? Even if we believe the Ukrainians themselves they couldn't have destroyed more than 800 tanks.
> 
> Keep in mind those are Ukrainian claims, probably exaggerated, and many of those are actually damaged and captured, but even if they had destroyed 1000, why do they need 50,000 units of mostly ATGMs ? remember even a Soviet era RPG can destroy trucks or armored vehicles. Heck even a well placed RPG can destroy a tank, so why 50,000 ATGM ? I have NO DOUBT in my mind that many of these are being sold in the black market. No doubt whatsoever.



Some "sources" have pointed out to a flourishing Black Market exchange of weapons going on in Ukraine due to the sheer stupid amount of armaments that are flowing in (objectively speaking, these numbers are simply staggering). 

Now, my own opinion is that Russia is adequately (to some extent) destroying a fair amount of these weapons as they come in into Ukraine. We are seeing an ever increasing Russian campaign to destroy logistics assets/centers in Western Ukraine including railways which essentially facility the movement of these arms in the first place. With more attacks on the missiles/bombs/guns comes in, coupled with a vibrant Black Market fire-sale (lol). One wonders as to what exactly the Ukrainians are using against RU-Forces? 

But yes, there is now a real *global danger*. One shutters to imagine what would happen if some unsavory groups get ahold of these weapons.


----------



## sha ah

Ukrainian claims of destroyed/lost Russian weapons


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516357021951479809
LEAKED information from Austrian army showing Ukrainian losses. This is several weeks old so by now its much worse


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512433353257103368

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Hey guys what do you think about this: 

Russia, with help from Iran should send missiles, air defenses / drones to Venezuela and Cuba and refuse to remove them until the US removes weapons systems and troops away from their borders. 

The Russian led CSTO (Collective Treaty Security Organization), China and Iran should sail their navy near the Gulf of Mexico to ensure safety of navigation. Let's see how the Americans like a taste of their own medicine? 

After all the Americans like to sail their coast guard in the "PERSIAN" Gulf and south "CHINA" sea to ensure "safety of navigation" right ? 

Let's see how they react when they get a taste of their own medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516736010318667785
هنوز حرفی نزده

تولید ملی با این رفتار 
خاک


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> Hey guys what do you think about this:
> 
> Russia, with help from Iran should send missiles, air defenses / drones to Venezuela and Cuba and refuse to remove them until the US removes weapons systems and troops away from their borders.
> 
> The Russian led CSTO (Collective Treaty Security Organization), China and Iran should sail their navy near the Gulf of Mexico to ensure safety of navigation. Let's see how the Americans like a taste of their own medicine?
> 
> After all the Americans like to sail their coast guard in the "PERSIAN" Gulf and south "CHINA" sea to ensure "safety of navigation" right ?
> 
> Let's see how they react when they get a taste of their own medicine.


USSR tried it ends up with Mr Kennedy assassination.


----------



## sha ah

Lots of worlds leaders and politicians from all over the world, everywhere from Cambodia to the UK, wear designers brands like Versace, Boss, Gucci, etc. It's the same everywhere. What does that have to do with anything ?



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516736010318667785
> هنوز حرفی نزده
> 
> تولید ملی با این رفتار
> خاک


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Lots of worlds leaders and politicians from all over the world, everywhere from Cambodia to the UK, wear designers brands like Versace, Boss, Gucci, etc. It's the same everywhere. What does that have to do with anything ?



باید آدم بشن

نمیتونن از قدرت کنار برن

کشور تحریم شده جای پدر سوختگی نداره


----------



## sha ah

Russia is allegedly now using bunker busters against the Azov battalion (neo-Nazi) holdouts in Azovstal plant in Mariupol. One of the Azov commanders is now begging for someone, anyone to help them, claiming that they are outnumbered 10 to 1 and running extremely low on supplies. They've even tried claiming that Russia has again used chemical weapons against them. All of their pleading however seems to be falling on deaf ears.

You know, Ukraine once used to be a proud nation. What happened ? Now its leaders are nothing but beggars. From Zelensky begging endlessly for weapons and help from the west, to their military commanders begging for the west to send help to break the siege. He claims that there are only days or maybe hours left before they're completely overwhelmed. 

I'm not sure what the point of their pathetic pleading is. Realistically no help is coming. They have no hope. Their only option is to surrender unconditionally and face their fate. Unfortunately for them, members of the Azov battalion will be treated like war criminals rather than combatants. They will most likely be prosecuted and hung like common criminals for their crimes against humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516680025747165188


----------



## sha ah

So if they wear Iranian made clothes, all of Iran's problems will be solved ? I agree with you that with a country under sanctions it's not a good look but regardless you can go to Tehran and buy Apple and Versace no problem. 

Iranians love foreign brands. Even if there is an Iranian equivalent that is cheaper and even better quality, many Iranian will choose to pay more for the foreign brands. It's like they have an inferiority complex. I notice that alot of older Iranian 50-60+ have this mentality that Iran is simply inferior to the western world and cannot build anything of quality. It's a sad mentality.



Shawnee said:


> باید آدم بشن





Shawnee said:


> نمیتونن از قدرت کنار برن
> 
> کشور تحریم شده جای پدر سوختگی نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> So if they wear Iranian made clothes, all of Iran's problems will be solved ? I agree with a country under sanctions it's not a good look but regardless you can go to Tehran and buy Apple and Versace no problem. Iranians love foreign brands. Even if there is an Iranian equivalent that is cheaper and even better quality, many Iranian will choose to pay more for the foreign brands. It's like they have an inferiority complex. I notice that alot of older Iranian 50-60+ have this mentality that Iran is simply inferior to the western world and cannot build anything of quality. It's a sad mentality.



A leader should lead by example.
If you invite people to Iranian brand, you should wear it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

I already talked about Qalibaf’s corruption and the damage he has down to Tehran municipality. He is as crooked as they come, just like Rafsanjani and Larijani clans.

Corruption runs rampant in the Republic, but some individuals are a excessive abusers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

There's more corruption in the west than most people tend to think. Look at Trump and his tax scams. Can anyone do anything about it ? Nope because he's filthy rich and has access to top notch lawyers. Look at Biden's son, making $80,000 a month in a third world country, Ukraine, with those biolabs and all the MSM tried to brush it under the rug as a Russian conspiracy. In the USA look at the state of their infrastructure, like Chicago.

Iran has better, nicer metro systems than the US. In the US 10% don't even have Universal healthcare and insulin costs 8x more than in Canada. The US is the only industrialized country without Universal healthcare. If that's not corruption then I don't know what is. No country is perfect but there is alot of corruption in the west, they just do a better job of hiding it and presenting a squeaky clean image, which is really an illusion.

Honestly in the west, if you're filthy rich, you can get away with murder, I'm not even kidding. However if you're poor you have no rights. They have no principles in the west. They only worship money. If you have money, you can get away with anything, if you're poor and marginalized, you have no rights and will be treated like gutter trash.



TheImmortal said:


> I already talked about Qalibaf’s corruption and the damage he has down to Tehran municipality. He is as crooked as they come, just like Rafsanjani and Larijani clans.
> 
> Corruption runs rampant in the Republic, but some individuals are a excessive abusers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

بعد امنیتی مهمتر از بعد فساده

کل فامیل طرف میرن ترکیه بعد از انتقام حاج قاسم میگه

بدبخت تو خودت گروگانی دست اونها

سوراخ امنیتی همینه
معاونش اعدام شد به جرم جاسوسی و حالا خودش اینطور

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> LEAKED information from Austrian army showing Ukrainian losses. This is several weeks old so by now its much worse
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512433353257103368



Not from the Austrian army, but from the Russian Ministry of Defence as indicated in the description of the "Tweet". The Austrian officer showed and commented the chart. These figures were posted here as well. They appear realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Sorry my mistake, but regardless there's no way that Ukraine has only lost 3000 soldiers as Zelensky claims. Right after mentioning the 3000 number he also claimed that 10,000 Ukrainian soldiers had been injured and that "we're not sure if they're going to make it" LOL What BS

30,000-50,000 casualties on the Ukrainian side seems much more realistic in my opinion. In any case Russia has launched well over 2000 missiles at Ukrainian military targets. Zelensky would have you believe that they're only targeting women and children (civilian targets) but we all know that that's simply not true. 

In recent days Russia has been going on a rampage. Russia yesterday struck several hundred targets and the day before something like atleast 80 targets from what I've heard. They're even targeting Ukraine's electrical grid but not fully disabling it. I believe that this is a stern warning by the Russians. 

Anyways Russian casualties, I'm guessing anywhere from 10-20,000, but really who knows.



SalarHaqq said:


> Not from the Austrian army, but from the Russian Ministry of Defence as indicated in the description of the "Tweet". The Austrian officer showed and commented the chart. These figures were posted here as well. They appear realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Guys,

I think this is the second time I've seen IL-76 flights from Iran to Russia. 

They don't seem routine...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think this is the second time I've seen IL-76 flights from Iran to Russia.
> 
> They don't seem routine...



Can you post a link to sources brother? 

That is interesting lol.


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Can you post a link to sources brother?
> 
> That is interesting lol.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515056960806207499

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516792385925267463
Could be anything. I am not sure how routine these flights are.

Could even be taking Javelins back to Iran, doesn't necessarily have to be delivery of anything, but given it is a IL-76 it is military related.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Canadian professor from the University of Toronto calling the Azov battalion "HEROIC" What has western society come to ? First they glorify and support Al Qaeda in Syria, now literal neo-Nazis in Ukraine ? Who will try glorify next child rapists and murderers who do their dirty work ? 






Could be Iranian Bavar-373 to Russia as some claim LOL 

See this is what I never understood. In the same reports they claim that Iran is "smuggling" weapons to Russia through Iraq. But why through Iraq when Iran can send anything it wants to Russia via the Caspian Sea or Armenia ?

Also why would Russia want Bavar-373 from Iran if they just delivered several S-400 batteries to India ? RPGs ? I'm pretty sure Russia isn't short on RPGs, they're cheap and easy to produce and Russia probably has enough to last a lifetime. 

If anything Russia might want drone or some technical equipment from Iran. Remember Russia has just been sanctioned. Iran has experience working around sanctions for decades and can get its hands on anything Russia might want.



Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515056960806207499
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516792385925267463
> Could be anything. I am not sure how routine these flights are.
> 
> Could even be taking Javelins back to Iran, doesn't necessarily have to be delivery of anything, but given it is a IL-76 it is military related.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> There's more corruption in the west than most people tend to think. Look at Trump and his tax scams. Can anyone do anything about it ? Nope because he's filthy rich and has access to top notch lawyers. Look at Biden's son, making $80,000 a month in a third world country, Ukraine, with those biolabs and all the MSM tried to brush it under the rug as a Russian conspiracy. In the USA look at the state of their infrastructure, like Chicago.



Classic whataboutism

So because there is corruption in the West. Iran shouldn’t address its own debilitating corruption?

That’s like being a drug addict, but telling your family I’m only addicted to pills, look at the neighbor he is a opium addict...so why should I change?




sha ah said:


> Iran has better, nicer metro systems than the US. In the US 10% don't even have Universal healthcare and insulin costs 8x more than in Canada. The US is the only industrialized country without Universal healthcare. If that's not corruption then I don't know what is. No country is perfect but there is alot of corruption in the west, they just do a better job of hiding it and presenting a squeaky clean image, which is really an illusion.



Cleanliness of Metros are a municipality issue not a US government issue. I suggest you learn the basic of US government federal jurisdictions and State jurisdictions and County jurisdictions and City Jurisdictions and how federal aid to states works.

And Universal healthcare is a terrible idea. It just ends up pushing the cost on the government who ends up just increasing taxes on the people to pay for it or worse go into debt and destroy future generations . Just look at Medicare, Medicaid, and Social security already make up over 50% of US spending. Safety social net programs crush a country.














This is what you think prosperity is? This is what you consider a good indication of a successful country? Basic economics tells you socialist governments will soon run into a buzzsaw from constant money printing. Look at how “prosperous” Venezuela turned out because it couldn’t print money like the EU.

Look at what happening in Iran...under Raisi....they are cutting tens of billions in subsidies because it is hampering the state and only further causing corruption.



sha ah said:


> No country is perfect but there is alot of corruption in the west, they just do a better job of hiding it and presenting a squeaky clean image, which is really an illusion.



Completely agree. Corruption happens everywhere. But in US they make sure to steal while thriving, officials in Iran steal even under back breaking conditions. People see this and get further enraged when Qalibaf is saying tighten your belt and he himself is lavishly going on vacations. Or officials say study at our universities while they send their own kids to the West. It’s hypocrisy that makes people lose faith in the system.



sha ah said:


> Honestly in the west, if you're filthy rich, you can get away with murder, I'm not even kidding. However if you're poor you have no rights.



This is completely not correct. If by the West you mean US, then you can see many rich wealthy individuals (or their heirs) in prisons for committing such acts.

The only people who “get away” with murder are those with diplomatic immunity because they are tied to foreign diplomats and fall under treaty rules.


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515056960806207499
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516792385925267463
> Could be anything. I am not sure how routine these flights are.
> 
> Could even be taking Javelins back to Iran, doesn't necessarily have to be delivery of anything, but given it is a IL-76 it is military related.



Maybe there is a chance that Russia has requested combat/recon drones from Iran (god knows Iran has a lot to spare lol) in exchange for Russian technology, weapons or money or something either from Russia itself or captured from the battlefield (Javelin, NLAW, Starstreak).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The likelihood of Iran receiving fighter jet engines let alone transfer of technology for such an engine from any western country including Sweden, isn't superior to Russia consenting to supply RD-33 know how. The opposite is actually they case, given that Iran has been in a conflict against the US regime since the victory of the 1979 Islamic Revolution, and that all western states act like vassals to Washington, whereas Tehran-Moscow relations since the fall of the Soviet Union are no longer marked by hostility.
> 
> Which doesn't mean it's likely that Russia will proceed with such a thing. But, it is doubtlessly more likely than Sweden doing so, even if we're talking 0,5% versus 0,0001% probabilities - the second figure will still be inferior to the first


You misunderstood me . My post means nobody will give us engine . We must build it ourselves . And I believe Russia will give us anything when I see it


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> Maybe there is a chance that Russia has requested combat/recon drones from Iran (god knows Iran has a lot to spare lol) in exchange for Russian technology, weapons or money or something either from Russia itself or captured from the battlefield (Javelin, NLAW, Starstreak).



Iranian affiliated arms dealers can just buy it from Ukraine soldiers. They have families and mouths to feed (or help escape).

Offer 200K in Euros in a brief case and get a Javelin. Iran doesn’t need Russia to get its hands on those arms.


----------



## sha ah

Listen to this piece of trash pleading for salvation. A member of the Azov battalion pleads for help. He says that these are their last days if not hours. He says that they are holding out in the Azovstal plant and that they are outnumbered 10 to 1 with the Russians having every conceivable advantage including by air, artillery, tanks, etc.

Basically they're holding civilians hostage and demanding that they be "extracted" and sent to a third party state. Why haven't they released the hostages ? Because they're holding them captive and using them as human shields and as leverage, basically demanding that they and and the civilians be sent to a foreign country for safety.

These neo-Nazis are true terrorists. They won't even free civilians, as they claim there are many women and children with them. They won't free them. They are using them as human shields trying to delay the inevitable.

They're afraid because they know that when they're captured, they will be prosecuted as war criminals rather than treated as combatants. They will likely be hung like common criminals. They're shaking in their boots, begging for help. The f0cked up part is that Zelensky is threatening to cut off negotiations with Russia if any harm comes to them. A Jew / Zionist protecting white supremacist Nazis ? WOW you can't even make this stuff up. Unbelievable.






If reports are correct and Javelins as well as other western arms have flooded the black market, then likely Iran has gotten its hands on its already.

Even without a prototype Iran could probably build something similar. It's basically just an ATGM that launches into the air a certain distance away from the target and curves down, hitting the top of the target.

Iran is already heavily involved in ATGM / missile / projectile production so I'm sure Iranian engineers could pull it off if they put their minds to it. But of course it would be alot easier with a working example.

I mean even regular ATGMs that hit the target directly, the most advanced variants these days, can destroy pretty much any tank. Iran even produces the RPG-30 which fires a decoy first to defeat active protection systems. 

When it comes to ATGMs it's all about hitting the tank in the right spot. Every tank has a weak spot which will disable the tank and/or cause a catastrophic destruction. If the ATGM crew know what they're doing the tank is doomed.



TheImmortal said:


> Iranian affiliated arms dealers can just buy it from Ukraine soldiers. They have families and mouths to feed (or help escape).
> 
> Offer 200K in Euros in a brief case and get a Javelin. Iran doesn’t need Russia to get its hands on those arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

I hope we see good deals with Russia and also Eu and even US.

I hope to see those worthless leaders not limited to Qalibaf, off leadership too.

The tweet is not necessarily in good faith even if true. It might be political games.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516721640440315908
MRI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Venezuela dragged millions out of poverty but the US didn't like the Chavez Socialist success story so they sanctioned them to oblivion. Venezuela had a chain of gas stations they owned in the US and were heavily dependent on the US economically. The US and their vassals (EU) are withholding hundreds of billions of dollars worth of gold and currency that belongs to Venezuela. Without the sanctions, an economic downturn yes, but a humanitarian catastrophe like what we've seen, no. It's the US's doing.

The US likes to exacerbate the situation with sanctions and then point the finger and say "look Socialism doesn't work" or "X country has a terrible government" Well what about the Nordic model, what about China, what about Vietnam or Libya ? what about Yugoslavia before the American empire balkanized and ruined and bombed them to sh1t ?

Anyways the US is the only industrialized nation without universal healthcare and insulin costs 10x more than in Canada. If the US model works then why does the US have some of the most expensive prices for medicine and healthcare in the world ? Sorry but Medicaid and Medicare is not Universal healthcare, Studies have shown that if the US actually implemented Universal healthcare that it would cost less per taxpayer than the privatized model. The US healthcare model only benefits the few while the majority suffer.

How much money did the US waste in Afghanistan ? 2 trillion atleast ? Then add to that the wars in Iraq, Syria, Libya, Vietnam. The US has no issues enriching a few defense contractors at the expense of taxpayers but Universal Healthcare, which works like a charm in every other industrialized country, OH NO no no. We can't have that. Only the rich should have access to healthcare. The rest should languish or simply work harder.



TheImmortal said:


> Classic whataboutism
> 
> So because there is corruption in the West. Iran shouldn’t address its own debilitating corruption?
> 
> That’s like being a drug addict, but telling your family I’m only addicted to pills, look at the neighbor he is a opium addict...so why should I change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleanliness of Metros are a municipality issue not a US government issue. I suggest you learn the basic of US government federal jurisdictions and State jurisdictions and County jurisdictions and City Jurisdictions and how federal aid to states works.
> 
> And Universal healthcare is a terrible idea. It just ends up pushing the cost on the government who ends up just increasing taxes on the people to pay for it or worse go into debt and destroy future generations . Just look at Medicare, Medicaid, and Social security already make up over 50% of US spending. Safety social net programs crush a country.
> 
> 
> View attachment 836107
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 836108
> 
> 
> This is what you think prosperity is? This is what you consider a good indication of a successful country? Basic economics tells you socialist governments will soon run into a buzzsaw from constant money printing. Look at how “prosperous” Venezuela turned out because it couldn’t print money like the EU.
> 
> Look at what happening in Iran...under Raisi....they are cutting tens of billions in subsidies because it is hampering the state and only further causing corruption.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree. Corruption happens everywhere. But in US they make sure to steal while thriving, officials in Iran steal even under back breaking conditions. People see this and get further enraged when Qalibaf is saying tighten your belt and he himself is lavishly going on vacations. Or officials say study at our universities while they send their own kids to the West. It’s hypocrisy that makes people lose faith in the system.
> 
> 
> 
> This is completely not correct. If by the West you mean US, then you can see many rich wealthy individuals (or their heirs) in prisons for committing such acts.
> 
> The only people who “get away” with murder are those with diplomatic immunity because they are tied to foreign diplomats and fall under treaty rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Iranian affiliated arms dealers can just buy it from Ukraine soldiers. They have families and mouths to feed (or help escape).
> 
> Offer 200K in Euros in a brief case and get a Javelin. Iran doesn’t need Russia to get its hands on those arms.



You think there is a far-cry chance that those IRGC planes are carrying stuff back from Russia? Whatever that may or may not be lol. 

I'm just grasping at straws obviously brother haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

There's surely something going on. Perhaps Iran has given Russia drones to use in Ukraine ? Perhaps Iran has even given Russia vital components that are now inaccessible because of sanctions ? 

It's not that Russia can't access the components it needs eventually, it's that Russia hasn't adjusted to the sanctions yet, while Iran has. Therefore Iran can easily and readily supply Russia with anything they need to fuel their war effort. 

As for the Bavar-373, doesn't Iran produce an export variant called the AD-200 ? Although I highly doubt that Russia would require it since Russia just sold an S-400 system to India. If they were so badly in need of SAM systems, they could have delayed the Indian order for a while couldn't they ? 

I'm pretty sure that Russia and Iran are cooperating with Iran perhaps giving Russia drones and difficult to acquire vital components while Russia could be giving Iran who knows, perhaps gold bars, perhaps Javelins that Iran can reverse engineer and mass produce to share some with Russia ? Perhaps Russia is even giving Iran vital military components / hardware like parts for Iran's Karrar tanks, parts for Iran's helicopter programs, just to acquire funds to fuel their war effort. Who knows. Realistically we may never know.



Blue In Green said:


> You think there is a far-cry chance that those IRGC planes are carrying stuff back from Russia? Whatever that may or may not be lol.
> 
> I'm just grasping at straws obviously brother haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think this is the second time I've seen IL-76 flights from Iran to Russia.
> 
> They don't seem routine...


Iranian ammunitions or/and Bavars/AD systems..

I'm so happy when i heard Ukraine's idiot ambassador to Iran say "iran isnt helping us at all"..lmao, DUUUUUH, Iran has 0.005% of the stupidity that a country like Ukraine has.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> You think there is a far-cry chance that those IRGC planes are carrying stuff back from Russia? Whatever that may or may not be lol.
> 
> I'm just grasping at straws obviously brother haha.


Would be alot easier to get them from Russia in exchange for some hard currency via gold bars or something like that. Can't rule it out. Iranians are creative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516842206912520193

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516842206912520193



Oh wow.... that's quite significant then.

4 IL-76 flights and one 747 in NINE days, obviously something of note is going on between I.R.I and the Russian Federation recently.

Seems to be equipment/supplies of some sort, drone most likely. 

Well, as far as I'm concerned Iran now has some sort of stake in this war. Hopefully (if Iran is sending drones) they will be able to prove battlefield affective and show their efficacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

@TheImmortal

Initial reports refuting your hypothesis. Still a lot to develop till April 2023/eventual map changes.

So far of course possibilities and nothing certain.

Again window to talk to Eu and US should never get closed by us. “Walk away” tactics are ok but as a strategy it should stay open.

We need to talk to US and Eu about their short time need of energy until they find supplied that they trust. This is a transaction for them not strategy.

Strategy is keeping Iran contained.


----------



## Stryker1982

Mr. Pouya airlines have been quite active these last 7 days.







Fars airlines ( Sepah owned). Nothing too special a a few flights to Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> @TheImmortal
> 
> Initial reports refuting your hypothesis. Still a lot to develop till April 2023/eventual map changes.
> 
> So far of course possibilities and nothing certain.
> 
> Again window to talk to Eu and US should never get closed by us. “Walk away” tactics are ok but as a strategy it should stay open.
> 
> We need to talk to US and Eu about their short time need of energy until they find supplied that they trust. This is a transaction for them not strategy.
> 
> Strategy is keeping Iran contained.


Maybe, MAYBE the idea of military support from Iran is not as ludicrious as I thought. If UAVs are really transported it would take a bit of time for training and deployment on these systems before they may be seen. If Iran wanted some NLAWS and Javelins from Russia it would not have needed this many flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Blue In Green said:


> Oh wow.... that's quite significant then.
> 
> 4 IL-76 flights and one 747 in NINE days, obviously something of note is going on between I.R.I and the Russian Federation recently.
> 
> Seems to be equipment/supplies of some sort, drone most likely.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516792385925267463
Another one.


----------



## Raghfarm007

I really do not undrestan the obsession with getting hold of Javlin missies..... Iran already got hold of the Spike missile and mass produces it under the name Almas.... by most accounts the Spike is a better fire and forget ATGM. Why waste more resources on producing the same thing?!!!

And lets not forget how many varieties of ATGMs Iran makes.....
Dehlaviyeh (koncorse), sereval verieties of TOW, Dragon, RPG 18, RPG 30..... how many countries have these many varieties of ATGM products?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Imam Ali (a.s) University Students





















Blood donation during ramadan/ramazan month

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516792385925267463
> Another one.



You are quoting an anti-Iran shekel boy.

Dude sees Iran in his shadow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Ramazan/Ramadan month of Quran ( pics from all over country )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516821303851982852

Damn that 25 year old deal is working so great for us....establishment is kicking and screaming about 7B in South Korea while China and India account for 30B.


----------



## TheImmortal

Raghfarm007 said:


> I really do not undrestan the obsession with getting hold of Javlin missies..... Iran already got hold of the Spike missile and mass produces it under the name Almas.... by most accounts the Spike is a better fire and forget ATGM. Why waste more resources on producing the same thing?!!!
> 
> And lets not forget how many varieties of ATGMs Iran makes.....
> Dehlaviyeh (koncorse), sereval verieties of TOW, Dragon, RPG 18, RPG 30..... how many countries have these many varieties of ATGM products?!!



Spike is Iran’s only fire and forget top attack weapon. So Iran does need a 2nd alternative.

The ones you mentioned are all direct attack and not fire and forget thus crew is exposed for longer period of time.

Top attack is more superior to direct attack since it’s harder for tank to defend and its top is less well armoured than the front/sides/and turret.

Downside is cost both spike and javelin cost $200K+. I’m curious how much Iran can produce it for vs it’s existing ATGM line. 

If Iran can produce it for 20-30K it is a very worth addition to elite units. Maybe not a weapon you give guerrilla forces in large quantities, but good for your own forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Where would Russia be without the Muslim Chechens?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516865964993921030

Guess NATO decided to fight Russia using its surrogate Ukraine


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516927588186296320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516906331898187777

Russia tests successor to Satan ICBM

*10 warheads* up to *750 KT each*. By comparison Hiroshima was only 15 KT.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516901595698450432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> You are quoting an anti-Iran shekel boy.
> 
> Dude sees Iran in his shadow.



He is a total asshat isn't he? lol

Still, interesting movements imo. Could be something, could be nothing just interesting as to what's been going on.


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> He is a total asshat isn't he? lol
> 
> Still, interesting movements imo. Could be something, could be nothing just interesting as to what's been going on.



Well I know there is a military competition going on in Russia right now and Iran is participating. Some IRGC/Artesh officers also attend Russian military academies as well. Add in the IRGC related business interests in Russia that extend beyond just military and you have a lot of conjecture and not enough facts.

As for the flights, I imagine Iran can give small arms ammo, mortars, RPGs, Russian based anti tank missiles, artillery shells—things that cannot be easily traced back to Iran as point of origin or have plausible deniability (like Iranian ATGMs showing up in Libya). Another question is how much “old stock” and current stockpile does Iran have after supplying Syrian war effort for a decade on top of supplying Houthis/Hamas/Hezbollah/PMU. We saw the US deplete 1/3 their javelin stockpile in just weeks. 

As for UAVs or other very easily identifiable high profile systems, it really comes down to wether Iran has decided to remain largely neutral or not.

Guess we will soon find out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> As for the flights, I imagine Iran can give small arms ammo, mortars, RPGs, Russian based anti tank missiles, artillery shells—things that cannot be easily traced back to Iran as point of origin or have plausible deniability (like Iranian ATGMs showing up in Libya).


You'd imagine they'd have more than enough of their own inventory to need anything from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> You'd imagine they'd have more than enough of their own inventory to need anything from Iran.



You have to understand while production costs are low due to economies of scale, storage costs can be high especially with military munitions. You cannot just store it in a city or just anywhere.

This is why Sony doesn’t produce a gazillion PS5’s, besides the factor of production rate, is also the storage costs. If it sits too long it ends up being a loss for the company. Also needing to add security to the storage areas to prevent theft or just an idiot exploring.

So imagine now in regards to ammunition and munitions, there is limited storage and costs to maintain are significant. Also certain things have a shelf life and it could years or decades or never if they Are used. Or else every country in the world would just keep producing and make their entire country one big *** ammo warehouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516785963644633096
This must be the big Bad China we hear so much about challenging the West 

China hoping if it plays nice with Western led world order, US wont pivot to Asia to contain China.

Xi should ask Putin how well that strategy worked in last 20 years...


Sometimes it’s like Iran is the only country with balls in the world anymore, granted they aren’t as steel-like as we would like (see Israeli strikes in Syria and Solemani assassination), but damn if they don’t put Russia and China’s to shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516785963644633096
> This must be the big Bad China we hear so much about challenging the West
> 
> China hoping if it plays nice with Western led world order, US wont pivot to Asia to contain China.
> 
> Xi should ask Putin how well that strategy worked in last 20 years...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it’s like Iran is the only country with balls in the world anymore, granted they aren’t as steel-like as we would like (see Israeli strikes in Syria and Solemani assassination), but damn if they don’t put Russia and China’s to shame.


Dude, IR is busy negotiating to let the white man install cameras in their backyard. Meanwhile China possesses the capability to turn the US mainland into a parking lot for the coming hundred years.
China knows until it has not the economic strength required to effectively challenge the US it has to play nicely. Mean while they have everything required for being a (future) superpower.

Your comparison and attempt at ridiculing China is a joke. Might be true about Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Raghfarm007 said:


> I really do not undrestan the obsession with getting hold of Javlin missies..... Iran already got hold of the Spike missile and mass produces it under the name Almas.... by most accounts the Spike is a better fire and forget ATGM. Why waste more resources on producing the same thing?!!!
> 
> And lets not forget how many varieties of ATGMs Iran makes.....
> Dehlaviyeh (koncorse), sereval verieties of TOW, Dragon, RPG 18, RPG 30..... how many countries have these many varieties of ATGM products?!!


Yes,in real terms the javelin is ridiculously expensive for what it really offers.
I`ve no doubt that iran would`ve acquired examples from iraq,and very likely examples of the very similar south korean raybolt captured from saudi forces in yemen as well
Ironically the us still uses as its standard atgm the 1960s era tow,despite the fact that it is hugely bulky and non man portable by modern atgm standards.Yet instead of coming up with something like the konkors or kornet,ie a cheap modern compact man portable atgm,the us prefers very expensive gee-whiz type systems like the javelin.
I think if iran really wants something like the javelin it would probably make more sense to look at trying to purchase a small number of chinese hj-12s for "evaluation".


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516785963644633096
> This must be the big Bad China we hear so much about challenging the West
> 
> China hoping if it plays nice with Western led world order, US wont pivot to Asia to contain China.
> 
> Xi should ask Putin how well that strategy worked in last 20 years...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it’s like Iran is the only country with balls in the world anymore, granted they aren’t as steel-like as we would like (see Israeli strikes in Syria and Solemani assassination), but damn if they don’t put Russia and China’s to shame.


You know,I have to admit to feeling a really rather smug sense of satisfaction when it comes to both the russians and the chinese right at this moment.😏


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran's ARAK tulip festival ..We have a similar festival here in Ottawa..in about a month!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Only one variant of the Spike the top attack feature. I'm not sure if that's the variant that Iran currently possesses.  



Raghfarm007 said:


> I really do not undrestan the obsession with getting hold of Javlin missies..... Iran already got hold of the Spike missile and mass produces it under the name Almas.... by most accounts the Spike is a better fire and forget ATGM. Why waste more resources on producing the same thing?!!!
> 
> And lets not forget how many varieties of ATGMs Iran makes.....
> Dehlaviyeh (koncorse), sereval verieties of TOW, Dragon, RPG 18, RPG 30..... how many countries have these many varieties of ATGM products?!!


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Only one variant of the Spike the top attack feature. I'm not sure if that's the variant that Iran currently possesses.


look like top attack

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346432536495484929


----------



## OldTwilight

Dariush the Great said:


> Dude, IR is busy negotiating to let the white man install cameras in their backyard. Meanwhile China possesses the capability to turn the US mainland into a parking lot for the coming hundred years.
> China knows until it has not the economic strength required to effectively challenge the US it has to play nicely. Mean while they have everything required for being a (future) superpower.
> 
> Your comparison and attempt at ridiculing China is a joke. Might be true about Russia.


Well , If IRI really doesn't want to make nukes , then that doesn't matter ...


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Meanwhile China possesses the capability to turn the US mainland into a parking lot for the coming hundred years.



Congrats on sharing the same childish thought process as the Pakistanis on this forum with such a immature comment.

China has proven time and time again to not be willing to challenge the Western led order beyond some competitive play that ANY country in its position would do. Don’t confuse competitive actions as a concrete move to replace Western led world order. Even US allies compete against the US competitively. Even US spies on its allies and vice versa.



Sineva said:


> You know,I have to admit to feeling a really rather smug sense of satisfaction when it comes to both the russians and the chinese right at this moment.😏



Can you believe, US warns (warns!) a country like China about giving Russia any arms and warns of consequences. As if threatening a child or irrelevant 3rd world country. They CALL China and say it again. They hold press conferences and say it again. I mean talk about embarrassing.

China says “yes Mr. White man we listen to you....me love you long time”

Then there propaganda arm fires some very “angry tweets” bad mouthing US lol.

And people have the nerve to call Iran “soft”......oh the irony  

If Iran had even 1/3 the economic and military might of China the entire Middle East would be de facto Iranian control.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517139983248764931

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517102065033822210

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

UK promises not to lecture India ​


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> UK promises not to lecture India ​
> View attachment 836410



Unfortunately, India is one of the few countries in the world that deserves to be lectured.

Have you seen how backwards and savage that country is from a social and norms standpoint? The mass rapes/gang bangs/crimes against females? 

Simply disgusting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Boris Johnson going to India.

He should come to Iran too. The country that can afford weapons and militia manpower to take Kharkiv or Dnipro.

Bit of history:
Iranic Sarmatians reached Dieper river and Danob multiple times. Reportedly Darius chased Iranic Cythians up to Danob river.

A Good Samaritan advice to Boris Johnson.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Boris Johnson going to India.
> 
> He should come to Iran too. The country that can afford weapons and militia manpower to take Kharkiv or Dnipro.
> 
> Bit of history:
> Iranic Sarmatians reached Dieper river and Danob multiple times. Reportedly Darius chased Iranic Cythians up to Danob river.
> 
> A Good Samaritan advice to Boris Johnson.



Johnson is going to India after Russia made comments that they are willing to supply “any and all arms to India” along with a possible India tilt towards Russia and its existing economic ties/deals.

Let’s not forget Russia leased a nuclear submarine to India, yet it tried to confiscate Iran’s kilo submarines to please the West.

Yet people get excited when Russia offers Iran a plastic fork production plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Johnson is going to India after Russia made comments that they are willing to supply “any and all arms to India” along with a possible India tilt towards Russia and its existing economic ties/deals.
> 
> Let’s not forget Russia leased a nuclear submarine to India, yet it tried to confiscate Iran’s kilo submarines to please the West.
> 
> Yet people get excited when Russia offers Iran a plastic fork production plant.



What is your plan?

1. Help Ukraine immediately. Even Turkey is asking a price for its help. 

2. maybe you want to sit aside and not talk to anybody until Trump comes back to get everything from you in your ideal collaboration.

Necessities and expectations for India and Iran are not the same.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> What is your plan?
> 
> 1. Help Ukraine immediately. Even Turkey is asking a price for its help.
> 
> 2. maybe you want to sit aside and not talk to anybody until Trump comes back to get everything from you in your ideal collaboration.
> 
> Necessities and expectations for India and Iran are not the same.



Why does everything have to be a “plan” with you.

You are all over the place. You don’t have a coherent strategy, you just want to involve yourself in a conflict then think about consequences after. Which is what Turkey foreign policy has been last 5+ years and we saw how well that is going.

First you say to help Russia and get “metallurgy” (word of the da”). Now you want to help Ukraine and get “something”.....after you recently said the West will just use Iran right now because it needs Iran and will toss it aside when it doesn’t. (Doesn’t Russia also do that?)

I think we just need to let conflict play out. Iran isn’t coming to anyone’s rescue. Not until JCPOA fate is determined at least.

It’s not like Iranian officials are here reading our suggestions on how to conduct foreign policy. 

The one thing I learned about Iranian foreign policy is the default option is usually a pragmatic approach. If severe national security is at risk (Syria) or a cost effective option to inflict pain on a adversary (Yemen) then Iran will conduct it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Why does everything have to be a “plan” with you.
> 
> You are all over the place. You don’t have a coherent strategy, you just want to involve yourself in a conflict then think about consequences after. Which is what Turkey foreign policy has been last 5+ years and we saw how well that is going.
> 
> First you say to help Russia and get “metallurgy” (word of the da”). Now you want to help Ukraine and get “something”.....after you recently said the West will just use Iran right now because it needs Iran and will toss it aside when it doesn’t. (Doesn’t Russia also do that?)
> 
> I think we just need to let conflict play out. Iran isn’t coming to anyone’s rescue. Not until JCPOA fate is determined at least.
> 
> It’s not like Iranian officials are here reading our suggestions on how to conduct foreign policy.
> 
> The one thing I learned about Iranian foreign policy is the default option is usually a pragmatic approach. If severe national security is at risk (Syria) or a cost effective option to inflict pain on a adversary (Yemen) then Iran will conduct it.



The inconsistent one is you.
I propose to talk to everybody. Making mutual agreements.

You have no proposition or idea but passiveness and whining about prior history.

You want to wait for JCPOA fate.
The fate of JCPOA is already determined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Congrats on sharing the same childish thought process as the Pakistanis on this forum with such a immature comment.
> 
> China has proven time and time again to not be willing to challenge the Western led order beyond some competitive play that ANY country in its position would do. Don’t confuse competitive actions as a concrete move to replace Western led world order. Even US allies compete against the US competitively. Even US spies on its allies and vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe, US warns (warns!) a country like China about giving Russia any arms and warns of consequences. As if threatening a child or irrelevant 3rd world country. They CALL China and say it again. They hold press conferences and say it again. I mean talk about embarrassing.
> 
> China says “yes Mr. White man we listen to you....me love you long time”
> 
> Then there propaganda arm fires some very “angry tweets” bad mouthing US lol.
> 
> And people have the nerve to call Iran “soft”......oh the irony
> 
> If Iran had even 1/3 the economic and military might of China the entire Middle East would be de facto Iranian control.


Their are alot of lions in Iran.

Iran has 1/100th of the resources and has still done more.


----------



## Stryker1982

What is Russia missing that it has not be able to seize full superiority in medium altitude areas.

I'm aware of the insane amount of MANPAD assistance from NATO to deny Russia control over airspace. But flight ceiling of these MANPADs can only go so high, some to 16,000 ft. 
Ukraine presumably still has an operable fleet of BUK systems. What is the capability gap Russia has that is preventing it from destroying Ukraines medium range SAMs to enable itself CAS support at 30,000 ft.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Unfortunately, India is one of the few countries in the world that deserves to be lectured.
> 
> Have you seen how backwards and savage that country is from a social and norms standpoint? The mass rapes/gang bangs/crimes against females?
> 
> Simply disgusting


When it comes to learning from each other everybody has something to give and to learn problem starts from sahib rayat positions and since we talking about India-GB they do have a long long history same goes for us.as far as I remember this type of behavior is not that common in our culture ( Iran-Pakistan-India) there were cases of such remarks but it's not common .

Just look at the last century for every 4 person in world 1-2 person used to be under flag of Great Britain now that ratio is much lower. 120-130 mil out of ~8 billion ? then look at India.India lost parts of her population due to acts of GB . After their separation India went from 200-300 M to 1.4B country which is 2 out of 5 !

If you want to know how big 1.4B is just go back a few pages and see members here are complaining about 3 mil immigrants here in Iran


What GB model couldn't handle now India handles that.

Back to the lecture point there are polite and effective ways to deliver a message and If you come from GB which has been a cultural pillar of world you should now better.

Rape,crime and homicide question 

a lot of these crimes are connected to wealth , jobs and education issues.every year India gets better





India homicide rate


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Just look at the last century for every 4 person in world 1-2 person used to be under flag of Great Britain now that ratio is much lower. 120-130 mil out of ~8 billion ? then look at India.India lost parts of her population due to acts of GB . After their separation India went from 200-300 M to 1.4B country which is 2 out of 5 !



Outside of the reason of too much sex without contraceptives (India is very sexual active society)....the reason India’s population exploded is two reasons.

First, India’s economy was very simple labor intensive and thus having many kids ment more workers which ment more income for the family.

Second, poor healthcare ment that deaths between birth and childhood was higher than industrialized nations, thus more kids were had in order to have some reach adulthood.

Add this to lack of population growth controls (like Iran did after the Imposed war) and you get a runaway population growth. I wouldn’t be applauding that nor saying it is an indication of any economic success. 15 years ago most of India’s population lived below the UN poverty line and had lack of access to basic things like toilets and showers. 

Also if India’s population growth slows too much then it will end up like Iran. 15 years ago Iran had one of the youngest populations in the world. Lack of replacement births will end up leaving India with a overly large elderly population compared to youth.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Outside of the reason of too much sex without contraceptives (India is very sexual active society)....the reason India’s population exploded is two reasons.
> 
> First, India’s economy was very simple labor intensive and thus having many kids ment more workers which ment more income for the family.
> 
> Second, poor healthcare ment that deaths between birth and childhood was higher than industrialized nations, thus more kids were had in order to have some reach adulthood.
> 
> Add this to lack of population growth controls (like Iran did after the Imposed war) and you get a runaway population growth. I wouldn’t be applauding that nor saying it is an indication of any economic success. 15 years ago most of India’s population lived below the UN poverty line and had lack of access to basic things like toilets and showers.
> 
> Also if India’s population growth slows too much then it will end up like Iran. 15 years ago Iran had one of the youngest populations in the world. Lack of replacement births will end up leaving India with a overly large elderly population compared to youth.


Today if a reporter asks Russian(biggest country) or US(wealthiest country) government this question : would you like to have 500 million population ?
what is their answer ?

I think they would start to answer with I wish .....

The fact that India and China made it looks so easy makes me crazy.


----------



## Stryker1982

That's a lot of money


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517254598880206850


----------



## 925boy

The propaganda aspect of this NYT article..LOL:


----------



## TheImmortal

Which one of you guys did this?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
7


----------



## mohsen

پشت پرده فرمان پوتین برای محاصره آزوف‌استال/ آیا اسرار «Pit-404» فاش خواهد شد؟ +تصاویر


دستورات رییس‌جمهور روسیه درباره محاصره‌ی همه‌جانبه و آهنین این مجتمع صنعتی و عدم تعجیل در حمله، گمانه‌زنی‌های قبلی درباره‌ی وجود تاسیسات فوق سرّی ناتو در این نقطه را قوت بخشیده است.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Which one of you guys did this?
> 
> View attachment 836589



Okay...you caught me. I couldn't help myself lmfao!

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> Okay...you caught me. I couldn't help myself lmfao!
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣



Damn my bet was on Mr. Metallurgy 

@Shawnee

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

-


TheImmortal said:


> Damn my bet was on Mr. Metallurgy
> 
> @Shawnee



Track the IP.
I would change “donation” to something else. We have no evidence it was donation.


----------



## thesaint

Iran Arrests 3 Mossad Spies | Farsnews Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Pretty sure I just spotted another flight of IL-76 going North into Russia and just disappearing off the map.







Nothing noted in the log.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Pretty sure I just spotted another flight of IL-76 going North into Russia and just disappearing off the map.
> 
> View attachment 836637
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing noted in the log.



God... I just wish we know what this was all about lol. It's so nerve-racking 🤣


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516785963644633096
> This must be the big Bad China we hear so much about challenging the West



So a Chinese credit card processor - reportedly - is refusing to work with a larger Russian bank as well as a handful of small ones, and this implies China isn't challenging western hegemony, that China has capitulated against the US regime? That's a wide cognitive leap.

China is and will be playing a significant role in Russia's successful efforts to neutralize the effects of US- and EU-imposed sanctions, and this goes beyond and weighs more in the overall balance than an unconfirmed side aspect such as a couple of Russian banks being turned down by China's UnionPay.

Not to mention that UnionPay cards have been available in Russia for years already, and that Moscow has already established its own credit card payment system NSPK, which is sufficient for domestic transactions, knowing that some 70% of Russians hardly ever purchase goods or services from abroad anyway.

In short, UnionPay's purported decision with regards to Sberbank is a drop in the bucket in the grand scheme of things, and it surely doesn't mean that Beijing is kneeling before Washington.

https://www.ft.com/content/0bdef21b-426e-4e98-9a25-998c9bad500c









Follow the money: how Russia will bypass western economic warfare


The US and EU are over-reaching on Russian sanctions. The end result could be the de-dollarization of the global economy and massive commodity shortag




thecradle.co







TheImmortal said:


> China hoping if it plays nice with Western led world order, US wont pivot to Asia to contain China.



Sure, Chinese decision makers are so ignorant as to operate on such a stupidly short-sighted assumption, and have not in fact readied all that's needed to offset US presence in east Asia. They probably need to employ the quoted user as a consultant, else China will go under!

To the dismay of those whose views are shaped by NATO propaganda, the US regime's so-called pivot to Asia is a vain exercise and it will go down as a miserable failure at containing a rising China. In case of a war in the South China Sea, the US regime and its regional vassals will stand no chance.

But when Beijing's forces initiate the inevitable liberation of Taiwan, the quoted user will probably try to portray the Chinese operation as a botched failure, notwithstanding how it will debunk their current comments about China fearing the US regime.



TheImmortal said:


> China has proven time and time again to not be willing to challenge the Western led order beyond some competitive play that ANY country in its position would do. Don’t confuse competitive actions as a concrete move to replace Western led world order. Even US allies compete against the US competitively. Even US spies on its allies and vice versa.



To bring Ukrainian NATO clients to their knees, Russia doesn't need any Chinese weapons to begin with and Beijing's decision-making in this regard won't be affected by lame warnings from the US regime. Reports by western-controlled mainstream media on the topic served no purpose other than to demonize China and then to suggest Russia is isolated.



TheImmortal said:


> Xi should ask Putin how well that strategy worked in last 20 years...





TheImmortal said:


> Can you believe, US warns (warns!) a country like China about giving Russia any arms and warns of consequences. As if threatening a child or irrelevant 3rd world country. They CALL China and say it again. They hold press conferences and say it again. I mean talk about embarrassing.
> 
> China says “yes Mr. White man we listen to you....me love you long time”





TheImmortal said:


> Then there propaganda arm fires some very “angry tweets” bad mouthing US lol.
> 
> And people have the nerve to call Iran “soft”......oh the irony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran had even 1/3 the economic and military might of China the entire Middle East would be de facto Iranian control.





TheImmortal said:


> Sometimes it’s like Iran is the only country with balls in the world anymore, granted they aren’t as steel-like as we would like (see Israeli strikes in Syria and Solemani assassination), but damn if they don’t put Russia and China’s to shame.



Aha, interesting... Yet, wasn't it the quoted user themselves who were publishing voluminous comments in praise of Chinese policy towards the USA, while at the same time contrasting it with what they presented as an ineffectual Iranian approach to anti-imperialism? It sure was:










So about half a year ago, China was a role model to follow, China's development of extensive economic relations with the west was but a tool at the service of Beijing's paramount agenda of challenging the US-led geopolitical order, China was actively resisting the US even during their period of strategic cooperation in the 1970's (Vietnam, Cambodia etc). Whereas Iran by not emulating Beijing and being skeptical about integration into the global economy was on the wrong track and depriving herself of a fantastic additional weapon of Resistance...

But now, all of a sudden China is a submissive, weak power fearful of confronting America and unwilling to question Washington's hegemony. All of a sudden, Iran is commendable for resisting rather than seeking to mend ties with the US empire (mending of ties which the user keeps advocating elsewhere). Wonder who's really "all over the place"?

Notice the common denominator, the standard pattern in these inconsistencies: the sole instances practically in which the user will have something adamantly positive to say about Iran, is when an opportunity presents itself to bash one of Iran's strategic partners, a neighboring or a fellow Muslim-majority state - the rest of the time, they'll seek to relativize, minimize and split hair to find some fault with Iranian achievements.

The user will admire China or Russia when there's some possibility to dangle these as a counter-example and deprecate Iran. Conversely they will admire Iran when China or Russia may be belittled by the same token. Seldom if at all, does the user contrast Iran with the USA whilst praising the former. Quite the contrary, when some aspect of America's catastrophic state of affairs is highlighted (for instance violent crime etc), this user will jump in and try to suggest Iran isn't better off.

Incidentally, attempts to drive wedges between Moscow, Beijing and Tehran constitute one of the US regime's foreign policy priorities. Failing which they'll put every effort into trying to blacken the image of each one of these in the public opinion of the other two. This to Washington is even more pressing than its bilateral confrontations with the three mentioned powers taken separately. For what the US regime is absolutely horrified by is the prospect of Iran, China and Russia pursuing let alone cementing even more their strategic partnership.

Not that there's no room, from an Iranian perspective, for any criticism towards China or Russia. Not that these represent fully fledged and flawlessly reliable strategic allies to Iran. However, even the current level of cooperation no matter how low - particularly as far as standing up to US hegemony is concerned, is genuinely unbearable to the Washington regime.

Hence the insistence of the CIA-sponsored, exiled Iranian opposition as well as foreign anti-IR media on over-the-top demonization of both Moscow and Beijing. Reading certain comments, one gets the impression their authors aren't merely regretting that bilateral cooperation with Russia and China isn't deeper than it currently is, but that they actually don't _want _such a thing to come about.

Strange that the quoted user's rants against Russia and China seem to have gone into overdrive the precise moment Moscow embarked in a major operation to demolish NATO's position in the Ukraine. Given how for years, they were contrasting the Iranian intervention in Syria with relative Russian passivity towards western encroachment along its borders, you'd expect them to applaud when Moscow actually proceeds to fighting back with hard power, right? Not on your nelly! What the user will then choose to do, apart from claiming it's too little to late, is to echo western narratives pretending the Russian campaign has betrayed supposed military "incompetence" and "weakness".

As if this wasn't cringeworthy enough, the sole critical reply we're offered to read is a goofy one that references IAEA cameras at Iranian uranium enrichment facilities as supposed evidence that Iran doesn't dare to confront the empire... as if Islamic Iran hasn't been at the forefront of resisting the zio-American imperialists for 43 years already without nuclear weapons. In fact it ought to have read: Iran left the enemy with no choice but to accept her nuclear breakout capability as well as large scale uranium enrichment, given that initially (early 2000's) the US and allies were seeking to impose a ban on any and all enrichment activity on Iranian soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

For those that keep harping on budgets and costs in IRI's military ventures, those common Western notions simply do not apply with the Iranian economy. No it does not 'cost b/millions of dollars' for this and that. So what's the problem? It's clear to me the problem is a human and supply resource management problem. Another problem is the the decision makers are few and are bottlenecking things. That is a classic 'hero culture' where it becomes poisonous to the venture. In both cases delegation to private industry will unclog things. Note, when I say 'private industry' I do not mean the conventional and ugly Western notion in the strict sense where profiteering becomes a factor ergo 'costs b/millions of dollars' will come into play. THAT is where the issue is and where the fix will be found.


----------



## Shawnee

ادعای سقوط یک ماهواره نظامی در یمن


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> So a Chinese credit card processor - reportedly - refuses to work with a larger Russian bank as well as a handful of small ones, and this implies China isn't challenging western hegemony, that China has capitulated against the US regime? An unrivaled cognitive leap that is.
> 
> China is and will be playing a significant role in Russia's successful efforts to neutralize the effects of US- and EU-imposed sanctions, and this goes beyond and weighs far more in the overall balance than an unconfirmed side aspect such as a couple of Russian banks being turned down by China's UnionPay.
> 
> Not to mention that UnionPay cards have been available in Russia for many years already, and that Moscow has already established its own credit card payment system NSPK, which is sufficient for domestic transactions, knowing that some 70% of Russians hardly ever purchase goods or services from abroad anyway.
> 
> In short, UnionPay's purported decision with regards to Sberbank is just a drop in the bucket in the grand scheme of things, and it certainly doesn't mean that Beijing is kneeling before Washington.
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/0bdef21b-426e-4e98-9a25-998c9bad500c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the money: how Russia will bypass western economic warfare
> 
> 
> The US and EU are over-reaching on Russian sanctions. The end result could be the de-dollarization of the global economy and massive commodity shortag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecradle.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Chinese decision makers are so ignorant as to operate on such a stupidly short-sighted assumption, and have not in fact readied all that's needed to offset US presence in east Asia. They probably need to employ the quoted user as a consultant, else China will go under!
> 
> To the dismay of those whose views are shaped by NATO propaganda, the US regime's so-called pivot to Asia is a vain exercise and it will go down as a miserable failure at containing a rising China. In case of a war in the South China Sea, the US regime and its regional vassals will stand no chance.
> 
> But when Beijing's forces initiate the inevitable liberation of Taiwan, the quoted user will probably try to portray the Chinese operation as a botched failure, notwithstanding how it will debunk their current comments about China being "scared" of the US regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Humorous assertion. To bring Ukrainian NATO clients to their knees, Russia doesn't need any Chinese weapons to begin with and Beijing's decision-making in this regard won't be affected by lame warnings from the US regime. Reports by western-controlled mainstream media on the topic served no purpose other than to demonize China and then to suggest Russia is isolated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, interesting... Yet, wasn't it the quoted user themselves who were producing voluminous comments in praise of Chinese policy towards the USA, while at the same time contrasting it with what they presented as an ineffectual Iranian approach to anti-imperialism? It sure was:
> 
> View attachment 836654
> 
> View attachment 836655
> 
> 
> So about half a year ago, China was a role model to follow, China's development of extensive economic ties with the west was but a tool at the service of Beijing's paramount agenda of challenging the US-led geopolitical order, China was actively resisting the US even during their period of strategic cooperation in the 1970's (Vietnam, Cambodia etc). Whereas Iran by not emulating Beijing and being skeptical about integration into the global economy was on the wrong track and depriving herself of a fantastic additional weapon of Resistance...
> 
> But now, all of a sudden China is a submissive, weak power fearful of confronting America and unwilling to question Washington's hegemony. All of a sudden, Iran is commendable for resisting rather than seeking to mend ties with the US empire (mending of ties which the user keeps advocating elsewhere). Wonder who's really "all over the place"?
> 
> Notice the common denominator, the standard pattern in these inconsistencies: the sole instances practically in which the user will have something adamantly positive to say about Iran, is when an opportunity presents itself to bash one of her strategic partners, a neighbor or a fellow Muslim-majority state - the rest of the time, they'll seek to relativize, minimize and split hair to find some fault with Iranian achievements.
> 
> The user will admire China or Russia when there's a possibility to dangle them as counter-examples to deprecate Iran, and will admire Iran when China or Russia may be belittled by the same token. Seldom if at all, does the user contrast Iran with the USA so as to praise the former, however. Quite the contrary, when some aspect of America's catastrophic state of affairs is highlighted (for instance violent crime etc), this user will jump in and try to suggest Iran isn't better off.
> 
> Incidentally, attempts to drive wedges between Moscow, Beijing and Tehran constitute one of the US regime's foreign policy priorities. Failing which they'll put every effort into trying to blacken the image of each one of these in the public opinion of the other two. This to Washington is even more pressing than its bilateral confrontations with the three mentioned powers taken separately. For what the US regime is absolutely horrified by is the prospect of Iran, China and Russia pursuing let alone cementing even more their strategic partnership.
> 
> Not that there's no room, from an Iranian perspective, for any criticism towards China or Russia. Not that these represent fully fledged and flawlessly reliable strategic allies to Iran. However, even the current level of cooperation no matter how low - particularly as far as standing up to US hegemony is concerned, is genuinely unbearable to the Washington regime.
> 
> Hence the insistence of the CIA-sponsored, exiled Iranian opposition as well as foreign anti-IR media on over-the-top demonization of both Moscow and Beijing. Reading certain comments, one gets the impression their authors aren't merely regretting that bilateral cooperation with Russia and China isn't deeper than it currently is, but that they actually don't _want _such a thing to come about.
> 
> Strange that the quoted user's rants against Russia and China seem to have gone into overdrive the precise moment Moscow embarked in a major operation to demolish NATO's position in the Ukraine. Given how for years, they were contrasting the Iranian intervention in Syria with relative Russian passivity towards western encroachment along its borders, you'd expect them to applaud when Moscow actually proceeds to fighting back with hard power, right? Not on your nelly! What the user will then choose to do, apart from claiming it's too little to late, is to echo western narratives pretending the Russian campaign has betrayed supposed military "incompetence" and "weakness".
> 
> As if this wasn't cringeworthy enough, the sole critical reply we're offered to read is a goofy one that references IAEA cameras at Iranian uranium enrichment facilities as supposed evidence that Iran doesn't dare to confront the empire... as if Islamic Iran hasn't been at the forefront of resisting the zio-American imperialists for 43 years already without nuclear weapons.




That post is commending China’s *economic policy success *as instrumental to its independence which is simply unrivaled in human history when looking at 1970-2020. I’d be hard pressed to find a country that grew as well as China in a Western led order since the start of the 21st century. 

I have no faults with China’s policy growing as a economic power. It astutely used Western consumerism to gain ToT and western dependence for cheap goods to catapult itself from a rice paddy 3rd world country to the second biggest economy in the world.

But it’s *geopolitical policy* has been very lackluster given events like Syrian Civil War, Iran-US spat under Trump, and now Ukraine. Russia is supposedly China’s closest “ally”, we can brush over the other two events as not directly applicable to Chinese interests (or whatever excuse you would like to make).

Xi will be facing the Western Pivot soon. Both Russia and China used Iran to distract the West from confronting them...except the West was still covertly moving in their directions and in the case of the former they are right up to the border. Now Finland and Sweden are declaring they want to join NATO. 

How does Russia expect to stand against a 35-40 member alliance if Xi would rather sit on the sidelines and buy his time?

Maybe Xi thinks that Russia’s survival is not important to China—that a return to a Yeltsin like figure that panders to the West is not incompatible with China.

One thing is the Russia — Iran — China axis people keep commenting does not yet exist mostly due to Russia and China and their lone wolf foreign policy where as Western led order is built on increasing allies in all realms. 

Iran has extensive support among its various proxies and foreign legions. Russia has Chenchens and some separatists. China has China (not sure how reliable Pakistan would be as a military ally in conflict).

My criticism is lack of a unified foreign policy with Iran from both Russia and China. A security architecture to rival NATO in some capacity. It seems both powers think their nuclear arms provide enough power and in case of China its economic might is an added deterrence. 

But the moves are happening underneath the surface....more and more western factories are pivoting to Vietnam and other Asian countries from China. The order has been given.

Let’s see how the great power game plays out.



jauk said:


> For those that keep harping on budgets and costs in IRI's military ventures, those common Western notions simply do not apply with the Iranian economy. No it does not 'cost b/millions of dollars' for this and that. So what's the problem? It's clear to me the problem is a human and supply resource management problem. Another problem is the the decision makers are few and are bottlenecking things. That is a classic 'hero culture' where it becomes poisonous to the venture. In both cases delegation to private industry will unclog things. Note, when I say 'private industry' I do not mean the conventional and ugly Western notion in the strict sense where profiteering becomes a factor ergo 'costs b/millions of dollars' will come into play. THAT is where the issue is and where the fix will be found.



Fair to point to criticise the amount of government or “quasi government” control of manufacturing sector as a possible reason for inefficiencies in economic model. However, China has shown that a quasi government control economic model can be very successful.

It all comes down to implementation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517463361243725824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517537503707901954

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> God... I just wish we know what this was all about lol. It's so nerve-racking 🤣


The log updated.

Flights to Moscow. If anything, they have accelerated in the last 3 days. All in all, their has never been this many flights to Moscow in such a short period of time. Something is cooking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> The log updated.
> 
> Flights to Moscow. If anything, they have accelerated in the last 3 days. All in all, their has never been this many flights to Moscow in such a short period of time. Something is cooking.
> View attachment 836783



Wait and see… all we can do.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517587450834599936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517419374554062850


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517587450834599936
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517419374554062850


Russia does not have the ability to run large air sorties in this war, this conflict will turn more into ground only oriented combat, and the Ukrainians are just receiving a flood of advanced weaponry. Sooner or later, they will be full of better equipment than Russia.

The longer this goes on, the more stocked Ukraine will be with good equipment.

Does Russia have any type of Fath or Fajr-5C type weapons to strike 155mm howitzers they find via satellites?


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Russia does not have the ability to run large air sorties in this war, this conflict will turn more into ground only oriented combat, and the Ukrainians are just receiving a flood of advanced weaponry. Sooner or later, they will be full of better equipment than Russia.
> 
> The longer this goes on, the more stocked Ukraine will be with good equipment.
> 
> Does Russia have any type of Fath or Fajr-5C type weapons to strike 155mm howitzers they find via satellites?




The biggest thing Russia lacks is something akin to the AC-130. Just a plane loaded with cannons and artillery shells that can hover over front lines and deliver hell on the enemy.

Iran greatly needed such a plane in Syria. Would have saved tens of thousands of lives and shortened the war.

Russia at least has bombers, just mostly cruise missile and FAB bombs.

Russia has various types of MLRS including parachute assisted MLRS to hit objects hiding behind buildings or natural barriers. It has Iskander BM and CM versions. It has costal missile systems.

It is mind boggling that Russia cannot pummel an enemy that is using conventional military tactics. Not sure what the reasoning is wether lack of targeting data, munitions, or what.

Iran cannot send a plane full of kabob to Syria without Israeli fighters going into the air. Yet Ukraine is getting supplied with Tanks/Artillery /APCs quite easily.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> The biggest thing Russia lacks is something akin to the AC-130. Just a plane loaded with cannons and artillery shells.
> 
> Iran greatly needed such a plane in Syria. Would have saved tens of thousands of lives and shortened the war.
> 
> Russia at least has bombers, just mostly cruise missile an FAB bombs.
> 
> Russia has various types of MLRS including parachute assisted MLRS to hit objects hiding behind buildings or natural barriers. It has Iskander BM and CM versions. It has costal missile systems.
> 
> It is mind boggling that Russia cannot pummel an enemy that is using conventional military tactics. Not sure what the reasoning is wether lack of targeting data, munitions, or what.
> 
> Iran cannot send a plane full of kabob to Syria without Israeli fighters going into the air. Yet Ukraine is getting supplied with Tanks/Artillery /APCs quite easily.


My guess, seems to be they have a serious lack of reconnaissance capability and perhaps have trouble communicating with artillery corps and missile corps for targeting. This is kind of a big deal.

Ukraine seems to have just the opposite and are fully capable of directing artillery exactly where they need to go when they need to go. Ukraine is not fighting tank on tank battles and their method of fighting has made it hard to advance in a columns on dense roads walled to walled with forests. Ambushes, hit and run, and artillery strikes seems to be working. 

Hard to pull up a recon drone in an manpad infested environment to provide coordinates for targeting. Russia needs to get its shit together before Ukraine gets all of NATOs most advanced systems trained and accounted for.

The bridges over the Dnipro are still up.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Ukraine seems to have just the opposite and are fully capable of directing artillery exactly where they need to go when they need to go. Ukraine is not fighting tank on tank battles and their method of fighting has made it hard to advance in a columns on dense roads walled to walled with forests. Ambushes, hit and run, and artillery strikes seems to be working.



Lets be real, Ukraine has the intelligence gathering data of 35 member nations of NATO or else it would be absolutely screwed in this war from an intelligence gathering standpoint.

I bet most of the war is being commanded by NATO commanders who rely to Ukraine generals in the country on what to do.

This is really NATO vs Russia war— with Ukraine being the surrogate for NATO.

A genius strategy quite frankly, it prevents Russia from using its tactical nukes as a Trump card if it was a direct NATO confrontation. At the same time NATO gets to dwindle down the Russian army slowly thru a war of attrition. This is similar to what they did to Iran in 1980s. Took Iran 20+ years to recover its military and economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Lets be real, Ukraine has the intelligence gathering data of 35 member nations of NATO or else it would be absolutely screwed in this war from an intelligence gathering standpoint.
> 
> I bet most of the war is being commanded by NATO commanders who rely to Ukraine generals in the country on what to do.
> 
> This is really NATO vs Russia war— with Ukraine being the surrogate for NATO.
> 
> A genius strategy quite frankly, it prevents Russia from using its tactical nukes as a Trump card if it was a direct NATO confrontation. At the same time NATO gets to dwindle down the Russian army slowly thru a war of attrition. This is similar to what they did to Iran in 1980s. Took Iran 20+ years to recover its military and economy.


Here's what makes it worse, and the people who keep being apologists for serious problems for Russia in this conflict.

Ukraine is under general mobilization. Strongly motivated, and available to them, the best of the best NATO equipment coming through. They'll probably replace their shitty AKs soon enough with modernized rifles as well.

With such mobilization, how many tactical battalion groups could Ukraine mobilize in 2 - 3 months time? Being realistic here, Ukraine could easily have 50,000 volunteers on a low scale, and could be more than 100,000+ which is very normal and not surprising. We've had such things in Iran as well when no one helped us.

We are talking 10 full divisions, or more than 50 tactical battalion groups Ukraine can raise in 2-3 months when it trains new personel, and equips them with NATO donations.

I would like someone to explain to me, what Russia will do against Ukraine which will inevitably field a larger military than Russia when Russian troops have to bleed to take towns in heavily fortified areas. Sooner or later, Ukraine will not only be better armed, but also in larger quantity.

Short of Russia initiating a general mobilization, they will not win this war if it continues more months in. If anything the Ukrainian military will be more larger and better equipped than ever before the war.

it takes alot of time to do so, but In a country of 45 million, you can mobilize 2 -3 million men, with 1-2 months training per platoon which would be done simultaneously. 50,000 people can be WELL trained per fiscal quarter.

With the military industry of 35 NATO countries behind you, trainers and financing. In about 6 months to 1 year, their size can grow into well above 500,000 trained troops & less trained reserves in total. Adding 50,000 trained troops by June is not a shock. God knows we 've done it before. It's all a matter of how brave Ukrainians wants to be and how motivated the average person is to fight. The fact that they haven't done forced conscription, but just mobilization, shows they probably have alot of volunteers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> It is mind boggling that Russia cannot pummel an enemy that is using conventional military tactics. Not sure what the reasoning is wether lack of targeting data, munitions, or what.



Russia has been pummeling Ukrainian forces alright, seeing how the latter are believed to have lost (killed and permanently removed from battlefield) several tens of thousands of troops as well as thousands of MBT's and APC's.



TheImmortal said:


> Iran cannot send a plane full of kabob to Syria without Israeli fighters going into the air. Yet Ukraine is getting supplied with Tanks/Artillery /APCs quite easily.



Iran sent significant amounts of weapons to Lebanon during the past decade. I haven't seen zionist sources claim that the flow was fully interrupted, so in reality most of what Iran wishes to supply Hezbollah with, should be landing in Hezbollah's hands.

Ukrainian supplies have gotten hit often enough, the percentage shouldn't be so much inferior to intercepts of Iranian arms in Syria.



TheImmortal said:


> This is really NATO vs Russia war— with Ukraine being the surrogate for NATO.
> 
> A genius strategy quite frankly, it prevents Russia from using its tactical nukes as a Trump card if it was a direct NATO confrontation. At the same time NATO gets to dwindle down the Russian army slowly thru a war of attrition. This is similar to what they did to Iran in 1980s. Took Iran 20+ years to recover its military and economy.



An logical strategy from their point of view, I don't understand what's genius about it. Neither Russia nor anyone else should have expected NATO to proceed differently. But the question is how successful can it possibly be. It's hard to imagine that any of it is going to avert Russian victory, or prevent Russia from coming out strengthened from this special military operation, after having effectively pushed back on NATO through the use of hard power in a European theater, pretty much a game changing event.

It's not going to take as many years as the Iran-Iraq war, it's even doubtful whether the Ukrainian regime can hold out an entire year seeing how fast its manpower is getting depleted. Economically, NATO regimes in particular EU ones are set to incur losses too, for Germany alone some official source put the estimate at around 250 billion USD.

I believe it was Alastair Crooke who observed this is only the beginning. Tides have turned against western hegemony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> it takes alot of time to do so, but In a country of 45 million, you can mobilize 2 -3 million men, with 1-2 months training per platoon which would be done simultaneously. 50,000 people can be WELL trained per fiscal quarter.



Remind us how many Ukrainians have left the country as refugees after only two and a half months of war? Also, kindly ponder the fact that the entire south / southeastern half of Ukraine is populated essentially by russophiles (in fact, by Russians). You may substract these from the pool of (motivated) manpower available to Ukraine as well. They'd rather join the Russian forces if given the chance.










It's pretty obvious that Moscow hasn't been using a heavy handed approach thus far if alone for the fact that the inhabitants of the areas it is fighting in are largely pro-Russian and are being pinned down as human shields by Ukrainian reprisal brigades.

This is also why Russia hasn't gone over to obliterating Ukrainian infrastructures on a large scale, NATO-style. You mention bridges in Dnjepropetrovsk, are you of the opinion that it would have been beyond the capability of the Russian military to erase them in a matter of minutes if given the order? If so, I'd advise to think again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Remind us how many Ukrainians have left the country as refugees after only two and a half months of war? Also, kindly ponder the fact that the entire south / southeastern half of Ukraine is populated essentially by russophiles (in fact, by Russians). You may substract these from the pool of manpower available to Ukraine as well.


The average excluding Luhansk and Donestk are 60-70%, what about the other 30-40%? And the Ukrainians that have left the country as refugees are all women, men are not allowed to leave. 2-3 million from 45 million is hardly a surprise historically. The only reason militaries aren't even bigger during wartime is because the logistics and equipment would not keep up with a larger army. But Ukraine has much more support now.


SalarHaqq said:


> It's plain obvious that Moscow hasn't been using a heavy handed approach thus far if alone for the fact that the inhabitants of the areas it is fighting in are largely pro-Russian and are being pinned down as human shields by Ukrainian reprisal brigades.


Hasn't bene using a heavy handed approach? They've flatted virtually every town and city in order to achieve their objectives. Everyone can see that.


SalarHaqq said:


> This is also why Russia hasn't gone over to obliterating Ukrainian infrastructures on a large scale, NATO-style. You mention bridges in Dnjepropetrovsk, do you believe it would have been beyond the capability of the Russian military to erase them in a matter of minutes if given the order? If so, I'd advise to think again.


I'll ask you to think again... Russia has fired over 1000 missiles and has virtually wiped out all of Ukraine domestic military industry. And the bridges being up is my question to Russia as to why they are not destroying them and allowing NATO supplies and logistical convoys to reach the front from Poland.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> The average excluding Luhansk and Donestk are 60-70%, what about the other 30-40%?



The south / southeastern half has traditionally leaned towards Russia and speaks Russian at home. Of course it's never 100% in any district, but then there are also some Russian speakers in the north and west.



Stryker1982 said:


> And the Ukrainians that have left the country as refugees are all women, men are not allowed to leave. 2-3 million from 45 million is hardly a surprise historically. The only reason militaries aren't even bigger during wartime is because the logistics and equipment would not keep up with a larger army. But Ukraine has much more support now.



Russia has almost three and a half times Ukraine's population, more advanced armament, superior firepower.



Stryker1982 said:


> Hasn't bene using a heavy handed approach? They've flatted virtually every town and city in order to achieve their objectives. Everyone can see that.



This suggests to me you've perhaps been relying a bit too much on western sources (or shall we say NATO propaganda). Granted, with the unprecedented levels of censorship applied by NATO regimes, it's hard to come by objective information that isn't outright demonizing Russia.

Even heavyweight veteran journalists and analysts such as Pepe Escobar or Scott Ritter have their "social media" accounts deleted, and the excuses given are systematically bogus i.e. they didn't violate any rules. This should tell you that the west is extremely anxious about dissident voices being heard and challenging the sole authorized narrative. I wonder why (in fact I don't, who does really).



Stryker1982 said:


> I'll ask you to think again... Russia has fired over 1000 missiles and has virtually wiped out all of Ukraine domestic military industry. And the bridges being up is my question to Russia as to why they are not destroying them and allowing NATO supplies and logistical convoys to reach the front from Poland.



Military industries, an obvious priority target, isn't it, and even for that it took Russia some time to muster enough resolve. Civilian infrastructure is a different matter though, power plants, highways, railways, bridges and so on. You know these missiles could have targeted them yet Russia refrained. So putting two and two together, what other realistic hypothesis would you arrive at other than the notion that the Russians aren't too keen on obliterating the Ukraine's civilian infrastructure the way NATO would on the very first day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Why should Iran support them when they've done nothing but fu*ked Iran for the last 20 years. Cancelling deals,


Dont forget it was after Soleimani's plea to Russia to use its Air force in Syria that Russia joined the SYrian war. Until Russia joined formally, the ground fighting was very and taking a deadly toll on SAA and its allied forces. That was a decent favor that helped secure Iran's foothold in Syria. And yes, Russia and Iran also renewed their strategic long term agreement, so the Iranian govt to a large degree, already believes it can trust Russia enough, and hopefully this Ukraine conflict makes Russia trust its Asian allies and not double cross them again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> That post is commending China’s *economic policy success *as instrumental to its independence which is simply unrivaled in human history when looking at 1970-2020. I’d be hard pressed to find a country that grew as well as China in a Western led order since the start of the 21st century.
> 
> I have no faults with China’s policy growing as a economic power. It astutely used Western consumerism to gain ToT and western dependence for cheap goods to catapult itself from a rice paddy 3rd world country to the second biggest economy in the world.
> 
> But it’s *geopolitical policy* has been very lackluster given events like Syrian Civil War, Iran-US spat under Trump, and now Ukraine. Russia is supposedly China’s closest “ally”, we can brush over the other two events as not directly applicable to Chinese interests (or whatever excuse you would like to make).
> 
> Xi will be facing the Western Pivot soon. Both Russia and China used Iran to distract the West from confronting them...except the West was still covertly moving in their directions and in the case of the former they are right up to the border. Now Finland and Sweden are declaring they want to join NATO.
> 
> How does Russia expect to stand against a 35-40 member alliance if Xi would rather sit on the sidelines and buy his time?
> 
> Maybe Xi thinks that Russia’s survival is not important to China—that a return to a Yeltsin like figure that panders to the West is not incompatible with China.
> 
> One thing is the Russia — Iran — China axis people keep commenting does not yet exist mostly due to Russia and China and their lone wolf foreign policy where as Western led order is built on increasing allies in all realms.
> 
> Iran has extensive support among its various proxies and foreign legions. Russia has Chenchens and some separatists. China has China (not sure how reliable Pakistan would be as a military ally in conflict).
> 
> My criticism is lack of a unified foreign policy with Iran from both Russia and China. A security architecture to rival NATO in some capacity. It seems both powers think their nuclear arms provide enough power and in case of China its economic might is an added deterrence.
> 
> But the moves are happening underneath the surface....more and more western factories are pivoting to Vietnam and other Asian countries from China. The order has been given.
> 
> Let’s see how the great power game plays out.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair to point to criticise the amount of government or “quasi government” control of manufacturing sector as a possible reason for inefficiencies in economic model. However, China has shown that a quasi government control economic model can be very successful.
> 
> It all comes down to implementation.


You are measuring China’s success with a conventional stick. China’s self measures are very different and what you call ‘geopolitical success’ is simply out of their context of thinking. Yes, if measured conventionally it can be frustrating for some (even me) until you change that lens. I agree with you China’s privatization model seems successful although I question the amount of western modality injected in their thinking. I also question the measure of ethics they have applied in rolling out their policy. That alone is orthogonal to the Iranian psyche as doing good even at your own detriment..

We all have to question what has been fed to us in our lifetimes under Westetn propaganda. That includes self perception of success, economics, ‘patriotism’, culture, religion, whatever. Question EVERYTHING. As Iranians it is incumbent on us to see outside the standard fishbowl. It can be difficult but once it becomes habit new insight and clarity will gradually manifest ittsel. It’s very liberating. But caution not to fall in the pot of crackdom because some things are in fact what they seem to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Russia has been pummeling Ukrainian forces alright, seeing how the latter are believed to have lost (killed and permanently removed from battlefield) several tens of thousands of troops as well as thousands of MBT's and APC's.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517252772625854469
This is not “pummeling”. 

Less than 1700 missiles fired into A country the size of Ukraine is 2 months is not “pummeling”

Russia is mostly relying on highly inaccurate artillery and rockets. Both sides are just mass firing into an area hoping they hit something. You can see footage of fields covered in postmarks for km’s. If this was Syria it would be understandable, but for Russia that fields one of the biggest and most sophisticated air forces in the world it’s underwhelming.

I think the issue here isn’t Russian underperformance against expectations it’s the *Degree *of Russia underperformance against expectations.

I will be honest, it shocked me. I had read reports about the poor state of Russian armed forces outside of the VDV, Chechens, and Spetnaz, and other SOF. But again it was easy to dismiss them as Western propaganda.

I knew Russian armed forces weren’t as vaunted as people thought....I saw them in Syria. During the pilot rescue attempt when Turkey shot down SU-22....during multiple UAV raids on its airbase by Wahabbi terrorist. Who can forget the rocket attacks that caused some embarrassment? Who can forget the Russian general that steps on IED after walking around it the first time?

But I was not expecting this level of underperformance.

120BTGs have been reduced to about 80BTGs give or take. That might be enough to take southeastern Ukraine, but not all of Ukraine and doubtful even Kiev with such a force.

Like @Stryker1982 corrextly said the longer the war goes on the more BTGs Ukraine can maintain and the less than less Russia will have. This is what happens when one force can do general mobilization and the other side is hamstrung by domestic politics (Russia). This is what hamstrung US in Afghansitsn and Iraq from increasing troop counts and maintaining them. In case of Iran-Iraq war both sides could do general mobilization. 

This military operation could only be successful under 2 conditions:

1) Russia completely blitzkreigs Ukraine and Ukraine folds faster than lawn chair 

2) Russian forces were vastly more skilled to Ukraine soldiers at a 2:1 or 3:1 ratio. 

You have to remember Iran raised a 10M army and Saddam countered that by raising a less than 2M man army. But even with that many troops, without western and Arab aid Saddam wouldn’t be able to hold back the Iranian Shiite Wave. 

Thus US and West stepped in to make sure Iran couldn’t utilize its numbers to overrun Iraq and the Middle East. Iran also helped by doing very archaic human wave attacks and other nonsensical strategies.

In Ukraine, it’s a much much much smaller example in reverse. Ukraine can maintain enough BTGs thru mobilization and volunteer while Russia without general mobilization cannot hope to match it. 

Thus the war in Ukraine may be over sooner than people think. Either Russia captures Southern Ukraine and negotiates or the frontlines freeze more or less where they are and a ceasefire is agreed.

It all comes down to the Donbass offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517045679650127872


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517674334604587008


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517240386888024067
The Zionists jumping ship? Or merely diversifying in case of Black Swan Event?











Iran Revolutionary Guards general unhurt after car shot at, state media reports


Gunmen opened fire on a car carrying a senior Revolutionary Guards commander in restive southeastern Iran early on Saturday, killing a bodyguard, Iranian state media reported.




www.reuters.com


----------



## WudangMaster

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517240386888024067
> The Zionists jumping ship? Or merely diversifying in case of Black Swan Event?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Revolutionary Guards general unhurt after car shot at, state media reports
> 
> 
> Gunmen opened fire on a car carrying a senior Revolutionary Guards commander in restive southeastern Iran early on Saturday, killing a bodyguard, Iranian state media reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


They are diversifying their holdings and expanding their tentacles into everything; surprised they haven't done this before or maybe just now announcing this.


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran's Worst Fears in Afghanistan Are Coming True as ISIS Tests Red Line


"Unfortunately, some extremist forces are embarking on racial and ethnic disparities in Afghanistan for their own narrow political objectives," Iran's U.N. mission told Newsweek.



www.newsweek.com





*************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> That post is commending China’s *economic policy success *as instrumental to its independence which is simply unrivaled in human history when looking at 1970-2020. I’d be hard pressed to find a country that grew as well as China in a Western led order since the start of the 21st century.
> 
> I have no faults with China’s policy growing as a economic power. It astutely used Western consumerism to gain ToT and western dependence for cheap goods to catapult itself from a rice paddy 3rd world country to the second biggest economy in the world.
> 
> But it’s *geopolitical policy* has been very lackluster given events like Syrian Civil War, Iran-US spat under Trump, and now Ukraine. Russia is supposedly China’s closest “ally”, we can brush over the other two events as not directly applicable to Chinese interests (or whatever excuse you would like to make).
> 
> Xi will be facing the Western Pivot soon. Both Russia and China used Iran to distract the West from confronting them...except the West was still covertly moving in their directions and in the case of the former they are right up to the border. Now Finland and Sweden are declaring they want to join NATO.
> 
> How does Russia expect to stand against a 35-40 member alliance if Xi would rather sit on the sidelines and buy his time?
> 
> Maybe Xi thinks that Russia’s survival is not important to China—that a return to a Yeltsin like figure that panders to the West is not incompatible with China.



In their post from September 2001, the quoted user explicitly claimed China has been resisting the US regime. 

"China never abandoned its resistance" was their exact formulation.







Now in this thread, the user is operating a complete u-turn relative to the above and attempting to mock Chinese policy as fearful of and subservient to the US.

Last fall, Russia or China hadn't started anything special in terms of forceful countermoves against NATO. Hence the user was comfortable to praise China's approach while contrasting it with Iran's policy of Resistance, which they took issue with. Indeed, from the user's perspective circumstances were lending themselves to encouraging Iranian readers to find fault with Iran's principled strategy.

Today, Russia is fully involved in squashing a US client regime in Ukraine while NATO's priority number one is to isolate Moscow and create rifts between the latter and its partners including Iran, at the minimum when it comes to public opinion in these countries. Hence why American users who were never to be seen around suddenly popped up to spread the west's Ukraine narrative in the Iranian Chill Thread. 

In the current geopolitical context, the quoted user then flip flops by a hundred and eighty degrees to take exacerbated verbal pokes at both Russia and China. Anyone hoping to delegitimize Russia and China with Iranian readers cannot but go into overdrive mode at this precise juncture. So now to the quoted user Iran's become great again, Russia and China are the ill-advised, short-sighted ones.



TheImmortal said:


> My criticism is lack of a unified foreign policy with Iran from both Russia and China. A security architecture to rival NATO in some capacity. It seems both powers think their nuclear arms provide enough power and in case of China its economic might is an added deterrence.



Words carry weight and everything's in the choice one makes of them. That which the quoted user's been posting here since the start of the Russian special military operation hardly qualifies as constructive criticism, does it. More like an attempt at downright and systematic put-down of both Moscow and Beijing. The user is obviously and avowedly irked at any manifestation of solidarity from Iranian forum members towards these major geopolitical partners of Iran.

How is this different from the US regime's systematic efforts to blacken the perception Iranians have of Russia and China, enrolling to this effect not just the exiled opposition (from monarchists to the MKO and "ethno"-separatists), but also all foreign-based Persian-language media such as the BBC, Manoto, Saudi International, as well as domestic Iranian reformists and moderates, from the Tajzadehs, Hajjarians and Zibakalams to the Rafsanjanis.



TheImmortal said:


> But the moves are happening underneath the surface....more and more western factories are pivoting to Vietnam and other Asian countries from China. The order has been given.
> 
> Let’s see how the great power game plays out.



Even greater shifts are taking place underneath the surface in the opposite direction, to the detriment of the US and NATO. But sadly we can't expect the quoted user to report them, can we.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517252772625854469
> This is not “pummeling”.
> 
> Less than 1700 missiles fired into A country the size of Ukraine is 2 months is not “pummeling”
> 
> Russia is mostly relying on highly inaccurate artillery and rockets. Both sides are just mass firing into an area hoping they hit something. You can see footage of fields covered in postmarks for km’s. If this was Syria it would be understandable, but for Russia that fields one of the biggest and most sophisticated air forces in the world it’s underwhelming.



The pummeling is being done by way of infantry eliminating Ukrainian personnel, with artillery and more. Perhaps US carpet-bombing tactics should cease being perceived as the sole conceivable ones, and as the be all and end all of warfighting.



TheImmortal said:


> I think the issue here isn’t Russian underperformance against expectations it’s the *Degree *of Russia underperformance against expectations.
> 
> I will be honest, it shocked me. I had read reports about the poor state of Russian armed forces outside of the VDV, Chechens, and Spetnaz, and other SOF. But again it was easy to dismiss them as Western propaganda.



Ar the end of the dauy, the important question that matters is about NATO's inability to empower its proxies against the Russian juggernaut.



TheImmortal said:


> I knew Russian armed forces weren’t as vaunted as people thought....I saw them in Syria. During the pilot rescue attempt when Turkey shot down SU-22....during multiple UAV raids on its airbase by Wahabbi terrorist. Who can forget the rocket attacks that caused some embarrassment? Who can forget the Russian general that steps on IED after walking around it the first time?



Anecdotal tidbits of uncertain factual accuracy cited out of context, and treated as "proof" for a far reaching general conclusion. A recurrent yet flawed method.



TheImmortal said:


> 120BTGs have been reduced to about 80BTGs give or take. That might be enough to take southeastern Ukraine, but not all of Ukraine and doubtful even Kiev with such a force.



More speculation and NATO narratives passed off as hard facts.



TheImmortal said:


> Like @Stryker1982 corrextly said the longer the war goes on the more BTGs Ukraine can maintain and the less than less Russia will have. This is what happens when one force can do general mobilization and the other side is hamstrung by domestic politics (Russia). This is what hamstrung US in Afghansitsn and Iraq from increasing troop counts and maintaining them. In case of Iran-Iraq war both sides could do general mobilization.



Russia is hamstrung by domestic politics, with a government approval rate of approximately 85%?



TheImmortal said:


> This military operation could only be successful under 2 conditions:
> 
> 1) Russia completely blitzkreigs Ukraine and Ukraine folds faster than lawn chair
> 
> 2) Russian forces were vastly more skilled to Ukraine soldiers at a 2:1 or 3:1 ratio.
> 
> You have to remember Iran raised a 10M army and Saddam countered that by raising a less than 2M man army. But even with that many troops, without western and Arab aid Saddam wouldn’t be able to hold back the Iranian Shiite Wave.



Iranian Shiite wave? However Iran never viewed her mobilization effort as an exclusively Shiite one but rather as an pan-Islamic endeavour.

Differences between the Sacred Defence and the ongoing war in Ukraine are numerous.

Last but not least, with a nearly 3,5 to 1 difference in total populations Russia dwarfs Ukraine in terms of manpower.



TheImmortal said:


> Thus US and West stepped in to make sure Iran couldn’t utilize its numbers to overrun Iraq and the Middle East. Iran also helped by doing very archaic human wave attacks and other nonsensical strategies.
> 
> In Ukraine, it’s a much much much smaller example in reverse. Ukraine can maintain enough BTGs thru mobilization and volunteer while Russia without general mobilization cannot hope to match it.
> 
> Thus the war in Ukraine may be over sooner than people think. Either Russia captures Southern Ukraine and negotiates or the frontlines freeze more or less where they are and a ceasefire is agreed.
> 
> It all comes down to the Donbass offensive.



Any of these scenarii will represent a strategic defeat for the west.

_____



TheImmortal said:


> Iran's Worst Fears in Afghanistan Are Coming True as ISIS Tests Red Line
> 
> 
> "Unfortunately, some extremist forces are embarking on racial and ethnic disparities in Afghanistan for their own narrow political objectives," Iran's U.N. mission told Newsweek.
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just your “misunderstood” and “brainwashed” Sunni  killing more Shiites in Afghanistan this time a mosque, attack before a high school full of kids.
> 
> Don’t worry guys all these Shiites dying in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Syria, Iraq. It’s okay, the Sunnis didn’t mean it, they were just misunderstood.
> 
> We await confirmation of this poor Sunni soul from our neighborhood Sunni apologist @SalarHaqq to tell us more about these innocent attackers.
> 
> This is the “religion” that the Baboon Arabians and their fellow regional ape species preach in their mosques.



It would seem the quoted user still hasn't got it, so let me set it straight: I'm no "apologist" for Sunnis for there's nothing much to apologize about our brothers from Ahle Sonnat. No, I am rather a staunch proactive _defender_ of Sunni Moslems, and proudly so. My love for Sunni Moslems is equalled only by my abhorrence for takfiris.

Every Shia should adopt this view, much like every Sunni ought to stand up for their Shia brothers in Islam. This is what Islam teaches us, to spare no efforts in countering fitna, especially when it is fueled by enemies of Islamic peoples and nations.

I wonder why I, the supposed "Sunni apologist", have received a death threat from an anti-Shia sectarianist on this forum and why I've become the object of that sectarianist's obsession, whilst these sectarianists are hardly ever bothering the quoted user, user who tries to assume the role of a champion of the Shia cause?

_____

By the way, here's another so-called "Sunni apologist from our neighborhood" (to cite the wording of the quoted user):










*Imam Khomeini on Islamic Unity *

https://www.al-islam.org/articles/imam-khomeini-islamic-unity-sayyid-ruhullah-musawi-khomeini

Imam Khomeini's view on Islamic Unity need of hour: Iran envoy​Jun 4, 2021, 10:55 AM






https://en.irna.ir/news/84354756/Imam-Khomeini-s-view-on-Islamic-Unity-need-of-hour-Iran-envoy

_____

And here's yet another, addressing both Shia and Sunni ulema:






Muslim unity necessary for realization of new Islamic Civilization: Leader​Publish Date: 24 October 2021

*Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyed Ali Khamenei highlighted the importance of the unity of Muslims, describing Muslim unity as a "definite duty and a Qur'anic order".*






https://www.shora-gc.ir/en/news/133...ealization-of-new-islamic-civilization-leader

Unity: A requirement for the Islamic community​
Oct 23, 2021
*The issue of Islamic unity has always been one of the concerns of Imam Khamenei, the Leader of the Islamic Revolution. This is evident both in his statements and his actions to the extent that he almost always mentions unity when addressing the Islamic community. The present Op-Ed attempts to explain his position and viewpoint in this regard by examining his statements about Islamic unity. *









Unity: A requirement for the Islamic community


The issue of Islamic unity has always been one of the concerns of Imam Khamenei, the Leader of the Islamic Revolution. This is evident both in his statements and his actions to the extent that he almost always mentions unity when addressing the Islamic community. The present Op-Ed attempts to...




english.khamenei.ir





_____

I'd say it's high time to grasp the crucial difference between regular Sunni Islam and takfiri ideology.

And to wake up to the fact that one of the main pillars of zionist strategy has been the attempted stoking of sectarianist strife between Moslems. The false portrayal of essentially political conflicts or anti-terrorist operations as sectarianist ones. The pitting of communities against one another.

Hence why you'll never hear anti-Sunni drivel from an official of the Islamic Republic of Iran. Hence why Islamic Iran has never engaged in sectarianist policies - contrary to what sectarianists accuse her of, but on the contrary has rushed to assist her Sunni brothers wherever possible (Palestine, Afghanistan, Sudan, Bosnia, Kurdish region of Iraq, Sunni brigadres of the Iraqi PMU, local Sunni allies of Yemen's Ansarallah, Sunni units in the Syrian armed forces, you name it).

The quoted user is uncritically accepting the NATO line with regards to Ukraine, and even baseless zionist- and British-sponsored readings of West Asian conflicts, of "I"SIS and so on, and thereby following in the footsteps of the Shirazi clan, who apart from attacking Sunnis are spending their time attacking the Supreme Leader, seyyed Nasrallah and so on.






The user seems irked not just by the prospect of deeper cooperation between Iran, Russia and China, but also by the notion of solidarity between Shia and Sunni Muslims.

How much more off tracks can one's rants get?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

سموم میلیتاریستی عالم همه علوم شدن از تصفیه آب تا معماری و الکترونیک

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> Afghanistan, Pakistan, Syria,


Shites from these countries are used as canon fodders in syria,iraq etc. by Iranian agencies
So at least Iranians should not comment when shites die at the hands of terrorists.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517792557509476353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517769048037023744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517749116163350528


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517387374115926017
@Stryker1982 @Blue In Green @Shawnee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> So the civilian Shiites that die in Pakistan and Afghanistan due to your Wahabbi Sunnis deserve to die? Nice logic there baboon.
> 
> Intresting only Sunnis blow themselves up in Mosques, Schools, Busses, marketplaces. Mentally weak and incompetent forms of evil.


 When people die in mosques,they are Pakistanis first then anything else.

Interestingly Iranians are themselves abusers of Pakistani and afghani shias and at the same time they show like they are worried about these shias.

Man even hypocrisy has limits.But in your case,alas!

On the side note, terrorists who kill our people in mosques or anywhere else will not be spared.We will kill them where ever we will find them.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mohsen

TheImmortal said:


> Iran's Worst Fears in Afghanistan Are Coming True as ISIS Tests Red Line
> 
> 
> "Unfortunately, some extremist forces are embarking on racial and ethnic disparities in Afghanistan for their own narrow political objectives," Iran's U.N. mission told Newsweek.
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just your “misunderstood” and “brainwashed” Sunni  killing more Shiites in Afghanistan this time a mosque, attack before a high school full of kids.
> 
> Don’t worry guys all these Shiites dying in Afghanistan, Pakistan, Syria, Iraq. It’s okay, the Sunnis didn’t mean it, they were just misunderstood.
> 
> We await confirmation of this poor Sunni soul from our neighborhood Sunni apologist @SalarHaqq to tell us more about these innocent attackers.
> 
> This is the “religion” that the Baboon Arabians and their fellow regional ape species preach in their mosques.


And there was a bomb attack in another Sunni mosque as well. CIA/MOSAD are behind all these terrorist incidents, whether they hire a Sunni, a Shiah, or an atheist.

And a fool always remain a fool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> When people die in mosques,they are Pakistanis first then anything else.
> 
> Interestingly Iranians are themselves abusers of Pakistani and afghani shias and at the same time they show like they are worried about these shias.
> 
> Man even hypocrisy has limits.But in your case,alas!
> 
> On the side note, terrorists who kill our people in mosques or anywhere else will not be spared.We will kill them where ever we will find them.



A very roundabout way of you not condemning your fellow Sunnis who commit atrocities against Shiites in your country.

Tens of thousands of Shiites have been slaughtered by your fellow countryman and you still have to drag Iran’s name into the conversation as if giving justification to these scum for their acts.

Baboon Logic at its finest.



mohsen said:


> And there was a bomb attack in another Sunni mosque as well. CIA/MOSAD are behind all these terrorist incidents, whether they hire a Sunni, a Shiah, or an atheist.
> 
> And a fool always remain a fool.



Yes CIA also killed Imam Ali and Imam Hussein using a time machine to frame Sunnis and start a over thousand year religious divide.

These white men are very cunning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> A very roundabout way of you not condemning your fellow Sunnis who commit atrocities against Shiites in your country.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Shiites have been slaughtered by your fellow countryman and you still have to drag Iran’s name into the conversation as if giving justification to these scum for their acts.
> 
> Baboon Logic at its finest.


When I say we will kill our those so called sunni fellows, it's next to condemnation.

I just want to say that Iranians should not be worried.Because for Pakistani shias, Iranians and ISIS are two sides of same coin.


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Because for Pakistani shias, Iranians and ISIS are two sides of same coin.



 
I rest my case your honor.

You are doing a “splendid” job stopping innocent Pakistani Shiites from dying....almost as splendid as your non functioning government you have had since basically your inception. Incompetence seems to be a reoccurring theme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> I rest my case your honor.
> 
> You are doing a “splendid” job stopping innocent Pakistani Shiites from dying....almost as splendid as your non functioning government you have had since basically your inception. Incompetence seems to be a reoccurring theme.


When Pakistani soldiers die at the borders,they do not think they are dying for sunnis,they sacrifice their lives for Pakistanis(sunnis,shias,hindus, every one)

Yes Pakistani government is responsible for not protecting Pakistanis from ISIS and Iranian terrorist agencies.And we hate our government until they set their course in right direction.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

@Muhammad Saftain Anjum

What Iranians think about Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Cancerous Tumor said:


> @Muhammad Saftain Anjum
> 
> What Iranians think about Pakistan?


 

What's your point?


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Shites from these countries are used as canon fodders in syria,iraq etc. by Iranian agencies


And Iranians have died along side them.

These are soldiers not cannon fodder. But it seems like you are trying to justify these suicide bombings. I do not know why you come to this section of the forum if you have a problem with Iran and Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> What's your point?


When I see someone put Sunni and killers of Imam Ali in same category I just can't , my eyes , my mind


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517252772625854469
> This is not “pummeling”.
> 
> Less than 1700 missiles fired into A country the size of Ukraine is 2 months is not “pummeling”
> 
> Russia is mostly relying on highly inaccurate artillery and rockets. Both sides are just mass firing into an area hoping they hit something. You can see footage of fields covered in postmarks for km’s. If this was Syria it would be understandable, but for Russia that fields one of the biggest and most sophisticated air forces in the world it’s underwhelming.
> 
> I think the issue here isn’t Russian underperformance against expectations it’s the *Degree *of Russia underperformance against expectations.
> 
> I will be honest, it shocked me. I had read reports about the poor state of Russian armed forces outside of the VDV, Chechens, and Spetnaz, and other SOF. But again it was easy to dismiss them as Western propaganda.
> 
> I knew Russian armed forces weren’t as vaunted as people thought....I saw them in Syria. During the pilot rescue attempt when Turkey shot down SU-22....during multiple UAV raids on its airbase by Wahabbi terrorist. Who can forget the rocket attacks that caused some embarrassment? Who can forget the Russian general that steps on IED after walking around it the first time?
> 
> But I was not expecting this level of underperformance.
> 
> 120BTGs have been reduced to about 80BTGs give or take. That might be enough to take southeastern Ukraine, but not all of Ukraine and doubtful even Kiev with such a force.
> 
> Like @Stryker1982 corrextly said the longer the war goes on the more BTGs Ukraine can maintain and the less than less Russia will have. This is what happens when one force can do general mobilization and the other side is hamstrung by domestic politics (Russia). This is what hamstrung US in Afghansitsn and Iraq from increasing troop counts and maintaining them. In case of Iran-Iraq war both sides could do general mobilization.
> 
> This military operation could only be successful under 2 conditions:
> 
> 1) Russia completely blitzkreigs Ukraine and Ukraine folds faster than lawn chair
> 
> 2) Russian forces were vastly more skilled to Ukraine soldiers at a 2:1 or 3:1 ratio.
> 
> You have to remember Iran raised a 10M army and Saddam countered that by raising a less than 2M man army. But even with that many troops, without western and Arab aid Saddam wouldn’t be able to hold back the Iranian Shiite Wave.
> 
> Thus US and West stepped in to make sure Iran couldn’t utilize its numbers to overrun Iraq and the Middle East. Iran also helped by doing very archaic human wave attacks and other nonsensical strategies.
> 
> In Ukraine, it’s a much much much smaller example in reverse. Ukraine can maintain enough BTGs thru mobilization and volunteer while Russia without general mobilization cannot hope to match it.
> 
> Thus the war in Ukraine may be over sooner than people think. Either Russia captures Southern Ukraine and negotiates or the frontlines freeze more or less where they are and a ceasefire is agreed.
> 
> It all comes down to the Donbass offensive.



I can't imagine they will be very successful after Donbass offensive. If they achieve a victory it would come with alot of cost that would render them incapable of more offensives. 
People will constantly come up with lies and excuses to justify failures. They do it al the time for incompetent decisions in the Iranian military establishment. 

Either this war ends soon, or Russia commits to a general mobilization to continue a long war. Alot of their current disadvantages could be offset but Tac air but Russian tac air is no where to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

In other news a commander was almost assassinated the other day in Baluchistan, his body guard was killed when his car was shot at.

Of course, as. expected higher ranking persons are not traveling in government issued armoured cars, or MRAPs so this intelligence operation to assassinate him was easy, made easier by stupid people in charge, I suppose after 6 or 7 assassinations, they haven't learned anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I can't imagine they will be very successful after Donbass offensive. If they achieve a victory it would come with alot of cost that would render them incapable of more offensives.
> People will constantly come up with lies and excuses to justify failures. They do it al the time for incompetent decisions in the Iranian military establishment.
> 
> Either this war ends soon, or Russia commits to a general mobilization to continue a long war. Alot of their current disadvantages could be offset but Tac air but Russian tac air is no where to be seen.



Mission creep is what killed this war:

It went from liberating the separatist republics which was a very high probability success war then it changed to taking half of Ukraine now it’s changed to taking Southern Ukraine.

Russian commander just did another mission Creep and said the entire coastline of Ukraine is our objective and connecting to the Maldova separatist republic.

How are they going to take Odessa with such a limited force? 

I am seeing video of some units from Mariupol already returning back to Russia to rest. Strange considering the lack of manpower on Russian side.

Like I said the Donbass offensive is make or break. This war will have ramifications for Iran and China for years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

_








Iran, Saudi Arabia hold fifth round of talks in Baghdad


Both sides express hope talks could ease bilateral, regional tensions, but downplayed expectations of breakthrough.




www.aljazeera.com




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

TheImmortal said:


> Yes CIA also killed Imam Ali and Imam Hussein using a time machine to frame Sunnis and start a over thousand year religious divide.
> 
> These white men are very cunning


Jews *grudge *against Persians is thousands years old, and they has been celebrating the massacre of Iranians during all these centuries. these m@ther f@ckers are the only clan in human history who have chosen to fake their religion (_crypto_-_Jews_) to achieve their nasty goals.

Turning a religious divide into a religious terrorism is something new and as a matter of fact, CIA/MOSSAD will take the whole credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## _Nabil_

https://en.isna.ir/news/1401013018504/Iran-emphasizes-cooperation-with-Russia-on-Energy


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Stryker1982 said:


> These are soldiers not cannon


Lol accept that they are used as canon fodders.
There are 85 million Iranians
You can hire people from own population but no you value the lives of your own people and Mullah's brainwashed Pakistani and Afghanistani shias are used as canon fodders by your agencies.

Even Thelmortal did not denied this fact but he is trying to be hypocrite.

I am not justifying shias killing by blaming Iran
I want Pakistani government to save the lives of Pakistani shias to be protected both from Iranian funded mullahs brainwashing and ISIS terrorists.
These Pakistani shias were not given birth by their parents to lay their life for some one else but for their own country and their own people.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

mohsen said:


> Jews *grudge *against Persians is thousands years old, and they has been celebrating the massacre of Iranians during all these centuries. these m@ther f@ckers are the only clan in human history who have chosen to fake their religion (_crypto_-_Jews_) to achieve their nasty goals.
> 
> Turning a religious divide into a religious terrorism is something new and as a matter of fact, CIA/MOSSAD will take the whole credit.


Purim is not a real event historically.
Also those killed including Haman were probably from babel based on Old Testament.

Cyrus the great and xerexes saved them but they never paid back.


----------



## Bleek

I don't know if this is the right thread 

But...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517833132552118273


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> In other news a commander was almost assassinated the other day in Baluchistan, his body guard was killed when his car was shot at.
> 
> Of course, as. expected higher ranking persons are not traveling in government issued armoured cars, or MRAPs so this intelligence operation to assassinate him was easy, made easier by stupid people in charge, I suppose after 6 or 7 assassinations, they haven't learned anything.



Imagine driving in a normal car in Baluchistan. Like driving thru Sadr City as an American during the civil war.

What’s sad is I read the driver/bodyguard was the son of another IRGC commander.

These guys will send 100M dollars to Hamas, but not spare an armoured vehicle or protection detail for a military commander at the level of BG in one of the most dangerous provinces of Iran. Mind boggling.

There is a saying in Iran, you either die serving the country or you die because you got too maroof (assassinated).



Bleek said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread
> 
> But...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517833132552118273



“There’s the Iranians over there”

*points to Toyota truck*

As Taliban drive around in a convoy of armoured Humvees. Even sandal baboons have better equipment than our border guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Imagine driving in a normal car in Baluchistan. Like driving thru Sadr City as an American during the civil war.
> 
> What’s sad is I read the driver/bodyguard was the son of another IRGC commander.
> 
> These guys will send 100M dollars to Hamas, but not spare an armoured vehicle or protection detail for a military commander at the level of BG in one of the most dangerous provinces of Iran. Mind boggling.


Makes you rethink wartime competency doesn't it. 

This was obviously an intel-op. Which is why as a pre-caution you issue government vehicles to people of a certain rank and above. It's common sense .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com





Yaa Heydar Madadi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Makes you rethink wartime competency doesn't it.
> 
> This was obviously an intel-op. Which is why as a pre-caution you issue government vehicles to people of a certain rank and above. It's common sense .



No we need the 500,000 dollar bulletproof maybachs for Rouhani and Raisi  

Btw another commander was killed in 2017 in same province in an assassination attack. So clearly they don’t care.

I mean you have so many soldiers, why not just do a clearing operation in the province? Make it part of a war game. It’s not easy, if Hamas can burrow itself so deeply inside a tiny parcel of land while under TOTAL blockade. Then there isn’t a lot of hope for Iran and the porous region of Baluchistan.

Iran needs to bring a lot of economic projects to that province and raise the level of living there to discourage people turning to terrorist groups out of fustration and lack of livelihood. These groups are praying on people who are poor and downtrodden.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514268951617974302
> Nothing builds loyalty to ones country like pissing off a young child and leaving a humiliating memory of the one who was responsible for all this (the government)
> 
> Glad we are a focused on keeping women out of soccer stadiums and cutting grade school boys’ hair. Forget about the massive corruption and double digit inflation.....those are peanuts compared to these diabolical issues
> 
> Cant wait for the Sunni Apologist and our very own Iranian Goebbels Spokesperson to defend this in a long massive wall of text.


I remembered this post when I saw this earlier; not making any sort of statement, it just that this story reminded me of the other incident.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517601008989396994


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518024491485466624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518012988665462784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517974942473760770
Was used in Syria with great success fast forward to 1:35 to see explosion


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517661438642376706


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517959804370759680
Oh look! All the things Iran has heavily invested in militarily. What are the odds. Maybe 4 decades of war experience has led to some useful ideas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

The UK will supply Zelenskyy's troops with a new weapons system armed with high-precision Starstreak missiles to 'boost Ukraine's fighting capability,' say reports


The UK's highly-rated Stormer armor vehicle is loaded with 17 Starstreak anti-aircraft missiles to shoot down Putin's planes and helicopters.




www.yahoo.com





More AA systems headed to Ukraine along with 120 APCs.



Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517959804370759680
> Oh look! All the things Iran has heavily invested in militarily. What are the odds. Maybe 4 decades of war experience has led to some useful ideas.



Well that’s because they only had 32 of them.

32 drones against Maldova would be adequate. Against an enemy like Russia you need hundreds prob closer to thousands of attack drones.

So Iran needs to increase production by a factor of 10.

There are only so many missiles. Russia used up close to 2K missiles in just 2 months using them relatively sparingly all things considered. If Iran has 10,000 missiles that’s 20% of its stockpile, if it has 20,000 missiles that’s still 10% of its stockpile gone in 2 months.

Any thoughts that Iran has more than 20-25K guided ballistic missiles seems unrealistic, until evidence comes out to the contrary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> The UK will supply Zelenskyy's troops with a new weapons system armed with high-precision Starstreak missiles to 'boost Ukraine's fighting capability,' say reports
> 
> 
> The UK's highly-rated Stormer armor vehicle is loaded with 17 Starstreak anti-aircraft missiles to shoot down Putin's planes and helicopters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More AA systems headed to Ukraine along with 120 APCs.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s because they only had 32 of them.
> 
> 32 drones against Maldova would be adequate. Against an enemy like Russia you need hundreds prob closer to thousands of attack drones.
> 
> So Iran needs to increase production by a factor of 10.
> 
> There are only so many missiles. Russia used up close to 2K missiles in just 2 months using them relatively sparingly all things considered. If Iran has 10,000 missiles that’s 20% of its stockpile, if it has 20,000 missiles that’s still 10% of its stockpile gone in 2 months.
> 
> Any thoughts that Iran has more than 20-25K guided ballistic missiles seems unrealistic, until evidence comes out to the contrary.


Tb2 are quite expensive, its a drawback that limits production. So having even 100 is alot for anyone. 32 is not small either for this particular UAV. Russia has handled these well. 

Iran's drones are well over 1000+ from records in 2006, most of them probably being small recon UAVs. Based on those serial numbers of Shahed-136, theirs probably a few hundred of them. So we can reckon Iran has alot of UAVs and UAS into the 1000s. Not bad in my opinion.

If Iran had 10,000 missiles its defense needs in terms of missiles would be pretty set. Yes, Russia spent close to 2000 missiles but that is based on the number of targets in their target bank. Once the targets are destroyed the consumption rates fall dramatically. So even using 20% after destroying all your designated targets is a very healthy reserve for new sets of targets that pop up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> If Iran had 10,000 missiles its defense needs in terms of missiles would be pretty set. Yes, Russia spent close to 2000 missiles but that is based on the number of targets in their target bank. Once the targets are destroyed the consumption rates fall dramatically. So even using 20% after destroying all your designated targets is a very healthy reserve for new sets of targets that pop up.



Depends who the enemy is.

Israel—more than enough
Saudi Arabia—more than enough
PGCC-more then enough

US targets + Israel + SA + PGCC = not nearly enough.

Some targets like airbases have to routinely be struck. It’s relatively easy to put an airbase back into operation if you didn’t manage to surprise attack the aircraft on the ground (after all there is only so many fortified hangers to protect fighters some will have to be in the open).

A lot comes down to what the state of the Iranian Air Force is in a conflict and another wildcard is the number of cruise missiles produced relative to BMs.

We do not see a lot of war games using LACM like Ya Ali or the KH-55 based ones. I don’t even know if critical ones like Mobin CM (possible game changer) is even being produced. We see a lot of BMs/rockets/anti ship missiles fired during war games, not enough of LACM.

So the inventory of CMs will be critical to take pressure off the BM stockpile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Depends who the enemy is.
> 
> Israel—more than enough
> Saudi Arabia—more than enough
> PGCC-more then enough
> 
> US targets + Israel + SA + PGCC = not nearly enough.
> 
> Some targets like airbases have to routinely be struck. It’s relatively easy to put an airbase back into operation if you didn’t manage to surprise attack the aircraft on the ground (after all there is only so many fortified hangers to protect fighters some will have to be in the open).
> 
> A lot comes down to what the state of the Iranian Air Force is in a conflict and another wildcard is the number of cruise missiles produced relative to BMs.
> 
> We do not see a lot of war games using LACM like Ya Ali or the KH-55 based ones. I don’t even know if critical ones like Mobin CM (possible game changer) is even being produced. We see a lot of BMs/rockets/anti ship missiles fired during war games, not enough of LACM.
> 
> So the inventory of CMs will be critical to take pressure off the BM stockpile.


True,

I was mostly referring to 1vs1. But if theirs a coalition vs Iran then well. We're kinda f***ed anyways.

My thoughts about LACMs is either Iran has produced alot of these and have no issues with donating them to Yemen to use. Or they are dedicating production batches to them, and not much is inventoried in Iran itself. Either way, based on the numbers used in Yemen, we can confidently say that production is not an issue for Iran and actually a large number can be produced in a much shorter time than BMs in the 800km class (Quds-1).

One can even consider Qasef-1 UAS to be cruise type munitions as well. At this point you can amass quite a hefty munitions inventory. Who knows what the true inventory is, but I think it can be concluded that we can know what the true inventory can become, and that is a few thousand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> The UK will supply Zelenskyy's troops with a new weapons system armed with high-precision Starstreak missiles to 'boost Ukraine's fighting capability,' say reports
> 
> 
> The UK's highly-rated Stormer armor vehicle is loaded with 17 Starstreak anti-aircraft missiles to shoot down Putin's planes and helicopters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More AA systems headed to Ukraine along with 120 APCs.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that’s because they only had 32 of them.
> 
> 32 drones against Maldova would be adequate. Against an enemy like Russia you need hundreds prob closer to thousands of attack drones.
> 
> So Iran needs to increase production by a factor of 10.
> 
> There are only so many missiles. Russia used up close to 2K missiles in just 2 months using them relatively sparingly all things considered. If Iran has 10,000 missiles that’s 20% of its stockpile, if it has 20,000 missiles that’s still 10% of its stockpile gone in 2 months.
> 
> Any thoughts that Iran has more than 20-25K guided ballistic missiles seems unrealistic, until evidence comes out to the contrary.



Optimistic guesses based on nothing but pure conjecture on my part would put Iranian PGM stocks in the high-thousands amongst all weapon types* collectively: *

cruise missiles
ballistic missiles
drones
precision guided rocket-artillery
guided traditional artillery (Iranian KRASNOPOL)
air launched munitions (gravity, glide and motor-assisted)
modern guided torpedoes etc.

Iran either knows exactly what it is doing in this regard and plans on amassing 10,000+ stock of missiles soon or it has already done so (somehow) and we're just spit-balling as to how many IRGC/Artesh have in totality and whether or not this a winning strategy which I don't think it is.

PGMs are an important part of modern warfare but they don't outright win wars on their own. A conflagration between Iran-VS-Israel or the puppet PGCC states would bear a lot fruit but a sustained conflict of any type will put massive strain on Iran's traditional military when stocks inevitably start to run low and reliance on more legacy wartime assets becomes heavier. Always scared me as to what Iran plans to exactly do when all those missiles start to run dangerously low and the enemy has adjusted to their use in combat.

I've had this... one would call it childish fantasy that Iran has been producing thousands of missiles a year and their are literally tens-of-thousands of BMs ready to go but any logical take on the matter would quickly temper such lofty expectations, even for a country like Iran which has doctrinal requirements centered around the national streamlined production of missiles.

I mean... the time, space, safety precautions, resources, methods of firing, etc. Needed to make the most out of those missiles would need to be something amazing. Iranian's are naturally gifted mathematicians and brilliant engineers, so I hope they've figured out a way which it seems like they may have to some extent.

Anyways... I'm rambling. Iran still needs good ISR capabilities to make the best use out of those weapons anyways lol.


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Optimistic guesses based on nothing but pure conjecture on my part would put Iranian PGM stocks in the high-thousands amongst all weapon types* collectively: *
> 
> cruise missiles
> ballistic missiles
> drones
> precision guided rocket-artillery
> guided traditional artillery (Iranian KRASNOPOL)
> air launched munitions (gravity, glide and motor-assisted)
> modern guided torpedoes etc.
> 
> Iran either knows exactly what it is doing in this regard and plans on amassing 10,000+ stock of missiles soon or it has already done so (somehow) and we're just spit-balling as to how many IRGC/Artesh have in totality and whether or not this a winning strategy which I don't think it is.
> 
> PGMs are an important part of modern warfare but they don't outright win wars on their own. A conflagration between Iran-VS-Israel or the puppet PGCC states would bear a lot fruit but a sustained conflict of any type will put massive strain on Iran's traditional military when stocks inevitably start to run low and reliance on more legacy wartime assets becomes heavier. Always scared me as to what Iran plans to exactly do when all those missiles start to run dangerously low and the enemy has adjusted to their use in combat.
> 
> I've had this... one would call it childish fantasy that Iran has been producing thousands of missiles a year and their are literally tens-of-thousands of BMs ready to go but any logical take on the matter would quickly temper such lofty expectations, even for a country like Iran which has doctrinal requirements centered around the national streamlined production of missiles.
> 
> I mean... the time, space, safety precautions, resources, methods of firing, etc. Needed to make the most out of those missiles would need to be something amazing. Iranian's are naturally gifted mathematicians and brilliant engineers, so I hope they've figured out a way which it seems like they may have to some extent.
> 
> Anyways... I'm rambling. Iran still needs good ISR capabilities to make the best use out of those weapons anyways lol.


Let's just say.

For an Iranian man,.....one can never have too many books, too many poets, and too many missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shawnee said:


> Purim is not a real event historically.
> Also those killed including Haman were probably from babel based on Old Testament.
> 
> Cyrus the great and xerexes saved them but they never paid back.


If purim isn't a real even, then the same is the Cyrus!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

TheImmortal said:


> Imagine driving in a normal car in Baluchistan. Like driving thru Sadr City as an American during the civil war.
> 
> What’s sad is I read the driver/bodyguard was the son of another IRGC commander.
> 
> These guys will send 100M dollars to Hamas, but not spare an armoured vehicle or protection detail for a military commander at the level of BG in one of the most dangerous provinces of Iran. Mind boggling.
> 
> There is a saying in Iran, you either die serving the country or you die because you got too maroof (assassinated).
> 
> 
> 
> “There’s the Iranians over there”
> 
> *points to Toyota truck*
> 
> As Taliban drive around in a convoy of armoured Humvees. Even sandal baboons have better equipment than our border guards.


The problem is that an IRGC commander driving around in a super expensive car is going to be a PR disaster, at a time when IR needs social capital. We cannot afford scandals like that of Qalibaf's family. It is a sacrifice they have to make for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

MyNameAintJeff said:


> The problem is that an IRGC commander driving around in a super expensive car is going to be a PR disaster, at a time when IR needs social capital. We cannot afford scandals like that of Qalibaf's family. It is a sacrifice they have to make for now.


Lamest excuse ever. The point being made is not that high ranking people should drive around lux cars with gold plates rather armored vehicles which can save their lives and* directly the security of our nation.*

These child brain arguments and attempt to deflect any criticism is a cruel joke upon our nation.

You should stop IR officials from embezzling millions of dollars or stop let their families go to trips abroad to buy ''foreign brands'' rather than cutting down on essential funding in order to save lives of our military men at the front.

Bunch of traitors and cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

mohsen said:


> If purim isn't a real even, then the same is the Cyrus!



Purim in only in Old Testament.

Cyrus the great is in Herodotus books, stone engravings, several other books and also Old Testament.

No old historian ever talked of Purim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Shawnee said:


> Purim in only in Old Testament.
> 
> Cyrus the great is in Herodotus books, stone engravings, several other books and also Old Testament.
> 
> No historian ever talked of Purim.


There is no Cyrus (kurosh) in Iranian history, all are foreign sources. there are foreign books about Cyrus, but with zero credit. talking about books about the era of stone tablets is nothing but a bad joke.

Nonetheless, Purim is a real blood festival with traditions reflecting the events of that massacre, whether some people call it historic or fictitious events.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Shawnee

mohsen said:


> There is no Cyrus (kurosh) in Iranian history, all are foreign sources. there are foreign books about Cyrus, but with zero credit. talking about books about the era of stone tablets is nothing but a bad joke.
> 
> Nonetheless, Purim is a real blood festival with traditions reflecting the events of that massacre, whether some people call it historic or fictitious events.



Many inscriptions on the stone mention Cyrus the great. Pasargad inscriptions say his name. Every single old historian such as Xenophon and Herodotus say his name.

Purim is a myth with no proven document from any historian and overemphasis that came from Raefipour lectures.

Purim was killing of people of Babel apparently .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohsen said:


> There is no Cyrus (kurosh) in Iranian history, all are foreign sources. there are foreign books about Cyrus, but with zero credit. talking about books about the era of stone tablets is nothing but a bad joke.
> 
> Nonetheless, Purim is a real blood festival with traditions reflecting the events of that massacre, whether some people call it historic or fictitious events.



Sorry to say so but your parents failed you badly (tu kudum ashghaldooni bozorgh shodi to bi savad arab-hendi nezhad??) , what a rubbish. Most Achaemenid kings in their inscriptions mention that they are from the line of Cyrus and Achaemenes , sorry for being rude but you should not call yourself Iranian (makes me even doubt that you are one, shayad nezhadet Hendiye)


*Xerxes I in his inscription literally says "My mother is the daughter of Cyrus (Kurosh) "*


----------



## jauk

Dariush the Great said:


> Lamest excuse ever. The point being made is not that high ranking people should drive around lux cars with gold plates rather armored vehicles which can save their lives and* directly the security of our nation.*
> 
> These child brain arguments and attempt to deflect any criticism is a cruel joke upon our nation.
> 
> You should stop IR officials from embezzling millions of dollars or stop let their families go to trips abroad to buy ''foreign brands'' rather than cutting down on essential funding in order to save lives of our military men at the front.
> 
> Bunch of traitors and cowards.


I believe we’re not looking at this from the viewpoint of the IRI. The solution is less about protection and far more about solving the root cause. Once these men drive around in armored vehicles the battle is lost. That means regular streets are battlefields. The same thinking pervades the West. Militarization of the police and security forces on the regular streets. We don’t want to go on that path. Until then we’re going to have to take our licks unfortunately.. Running around in armored vehicles acknowledges defeat AND it pours gas on the fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

jauk said:


> I believe we’re not looking at this from the viewpoint of the IRI. The solution is less about protection and far more about solving the root cause. Once these men drive around in armored vehicles the battle is lost. That means regular streets are battlefields. The same thinking pervades the West. Militarization of the police and security forces on the regular streets. We don’t want to go on that path. Until then we’re going to have to take our licks unfortunately.. Running around in armored vehicles acknowledges defeat AND it pours gas on the fire.


No one is talking about militarization of the street. Please read again carefully what we are discussing.


----------



## TheImmortal

Driving around in up armoured vehicles means “battle is lost”?

Someone should inform every major military power in the world that protects their personnel (diplomats and military) that way.

The island boys forget that up to early 2000’s there was soldiers on every corner of Tehran. Even today you can find soldiers in sensitive areas in cities standing watch.

Driving around in 1980’s era Peugeots (Western car) is fine though. Makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Driving around in up armoured vehicles means “battle is lost”?
> 
> Someone should inform every major military power in the world that protects their personnel (diplomats and military) that way.
> 
> The island boys forget that up to early 2000’s there was soldiers on every corner of Tehran. Even today you can find soldiers in sensitive areas in cities standing watch.
> 
> Driving around in 1980’s era Peugeots (Western car) is fine though. Makes sense.


Wonderful conventional thinking. *Boy da badddd *and boiled eggs all around!



Dariush the Great said:


> No one is talking about militarization of the street. Please read again carefully what we are discussing.


But we are. Please elaborate if otherwise. If not streets then where?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Armed men in Ukrainian uniforms, possibly Isra"el"i volunteers, speaking in Hebrew and declaring war on Russia.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518285061199740934

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Police Kill Leopard Stranded In Northern Iranian City


A leopard was shot dead in the northern Iranian city of Ghaemshahr in Iran on Sunday after attacking and injuring a policeman.




www.google.com





Really sad to kill an endangered specie, doesn't they have sedative cartridge???

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> Optimistic guesses based on nothing but pure conjecture on my part would put Iranian PGM stocks in the high-thousands amongst all weapon types* collectively: *
> 
> cruise missiles
> ballistic missiles
> drones
> precision guided rocket-artillery
> guided traditional artillery (Iranian KRASNOPOL)
> air launched munitions (gravity, glide and motor-assisted)
> modern guided torpedoes etc.
> Iran either knows exactly what it is doing in this regard and plans on amassing 10,000+ stock of missiles soon or it has already done so (somehow) and we're just spit-balling as to how many IRGC/Artesh have in totality and whether or not this a winning strategy which I don't think it is.
> 
> PGMs are an important part of modern warfare but they don't outright win wars on their own. A conflagration between Iran-VS-Israel or the puppet PGCC states would bear a lot fruit but a sustained conflict of any type will put massive strain on Iran's traditional military when stocks inevitably start to run low and reliance on more legacy wartime assets becomes heavier. Always scared me as to what Iran plans to exactly do when all those missiles start to run dangerously low and the enemy has adjusted to their use in combat.
> 
> I've had this... one would call it childish fantasy that Iran has been producing thousands of missiles a year and their are literally tens-of-thousands of BMs ready to go but any logical take on the matter would quickly temper such lofty expectations, even for a country like Iran which has doctrinal requirements centered around the national streamlined production of missiles.
> 
> I mean... the time, space, safety precautions, resources, methods of firing, etc. Needed to make the most out of those missiles would need to be something amazing. Iranian's are naturally gifted mathematicians and brilliant engineers, so I hope they've figured out a way which it seems like they may have to some extent.
> 
> Anyways... I'm rambling. Iran still needs good ISR capabilities to make the best use out of those weapons anyways lol.



Iran probably has much more than 20.000 ballistic missiles in store. I trust Patarames far more than any other source (especially those with a tendency to rehash NATO propaganda) on this, and what he was suggesting as of late is that the BM arsenal meanwhile is in the tens of thousands of units. 

Drones probably in the thousands, we saw production figures from many years ago on that photographed poster, just use this as a basis and extrapolate a rational guess.

Iran has enough to pulverize strategic key assets of any aggressor several times over, including and especially the US regime plus all its allies.

Of course in ten, twenty, thirty years from now, when Iran will be as safe as ever from military aggression, the anti-IR crowd will still be seen nagging and issuing more of the same baseless alarmist drivel, while their audience will have forgotten how wrong these elements have been all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran probably has much, much more than 20.000 ballistic missiles in store. I trust Patarames far more than any other source (especially those with a tendency to rehash NATO propaganda) on this, and what he was suggesting as of late is that the BM arsenal meanwhile is no longer in the tens but in the hundreds of thousands of units. I revised my estimate accordingly.



He never suggested hundreds of thousands.

This is the exact tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480190198143148042
That is how much space 80 Qiam bodies take up without the rest of the missile. Now imagine “hundreds” of thousands. The issue besides a absurdly high rate of production, is secure and safe storage for “hundreds” of thousands of missiles.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480908668036169728
Let’s imagine shall we. Lets say that Iran can build 80 Qiam *a week* which in any military would be extremely impressive.

That is 320 missiles a month x 12 months x 12 years = 46K missiles. Assuming the same rate of production for the Shahab-3 line and Fateh-110 line. And you will be around 125K+ missiles.

That’s assuming Iran builds *240 missiles a week nonstop for past 12 years.*

So “hundreds of thousands” is beyond unrealistic. But believe what you will, you are already far down the rabbit hole.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> He never suggested hundreds of thousands.
> 
> This is the exact tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480190198143148042
> That is how much space 80 Qiam bodies take up without the rest of the missile. Now imagine “hundreds” of thousands. The issue besides a absurdly high rate of production, is secure and safe storage for “hundreds” of thousands of missiles.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480908668036169728
> Let’s imagine shall we. Lets say that Iran can build 80 Qiam *a week* which in any military would be extremely impressive.
> 
> That is 320 missiles a month x 12 months x 12 years = 46K missiles. Assuming the same rate of production for the Shahab-3 line and Fateh-110 line. And you will be around 125K+ missiles.
> 
> That’s assuming Iran builds *240 missiles a week nonstop for past 12 years.*
> 
> So “hundreds of thousands” is beyond unrealistic. But believe what you will, you are already far down the rabbit hole.



You know that crushed Soviet Union made 5000 plus tanks in WWII in a short time. Correct?


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> The biggest threat to the Islamic Revolution is no longer the US or Israel. It's the increasing secularism in Iran. If Iran can play the long game then so can it's enemies.



The non-military threat is certainly paramount, but at the same time I would caution against taking at face value the kind of "reports" you'll find in mainstream (read: western-zionist) media on the topic.

For here too, I can see signs of the enemy shooting itself in the foot. The enemy's grand strategy against Iran is following the motto "throw all you can at them, something's going to stick" (to paraphrase a neoconservative zionist at the "American Enterprise Institute"), and this is bound to be fraught with too many self-contradictory and mutually neutralizing effects.

As an example, the enemy through its liberal fifth column is insisting on continued anti-natalist policies despite the fact that Iran has reached a deficit in natality which according to every serious expert in demographic studies, including western ones, is potential fatal to a nation and can only be compensated by mass immigration if not immediately reversed. The first victim of such a trend is in fact the economy, contrary to the flawed argumentation put forth by liberals. Now, whilst this is indeed an urgent existential threat to Iran as a whole, ironically the liberal strata of the population are most affected: the more secular minded they are, the less they breed. So, despite the fact that the dilemma has crept into religious parts of Iranian society as well, the latter are significantly less concerned by it than the secularized, liberal ones. Net result: the proportion of secularists relative to religious folk is decreasing.

Secondly, the Islamic Republic's institutional system is fool proof. It was devised by what can only be viewed as political geniuses who really thought through every conceivable short and long term threat to its survival, including when it comes to infiltration and subversion from within.

Thirdly, one may counter that such a institutionally steadfast system will still be exposed to the risks of popular upheaval if and when the percentage of citizens with completely opposite beliefs surpasses a certain threshold. However, I am of the conviction that the liberal, secularized crowd is and will be incapable of structured, decisive political mobilization. The assessment is grounded in an examination of said crowd's social and psychological consistency. And it is, once more, an involuntary result of the enemy's strategy against Iran. After all, secular lifestyle is known to be one of infinite sadness and hollow aimlessness, a primordially necrophiliac existence in the Jungian sense (that which Carl Jung actually rejected), which may only be compensated by what Brzezinsky advocated to keep the masses busy with (the infamous "tittytainment"). Populations subjected to this condition will be increasingly zombified nonetheless. And zombification implies lacking impulse in terms of sustained political mobilization, the kind of which would be required to overthrow a political order with rock solid foundations such as the Islamic Republic.

Just have a look at contemporary secularized Iranians: they are a permanently frustrated, enraged, anxious and/or depressed bunch, more often than not deeply ill-mannered (little to no _akhlaq_, little to no _shakhsiat_), often displaying rampant cynicism, and widely suffering from variable degrees of psychological imbalance. Other than the devastating impact of secularist thought and lifestyle, they are furthermore subjected to the endless morbidity cultivated in their minds by the enemy's massive psy-ops campaign. They are therefore a species that is gradually disappearing from the political scene, insofar as no ground breaking political initiative can be expected from them. Contrast this with the vital force, the essential serenity and confidence which religious people in the traditional sense are generally endowed with. In a showdown between the two groups, this inherent advantage will make up for any disparity in numbers, as we've already had the pleasure to witness on several occasions in Islamic Iran.

Lastly, the enemy is on a downward slope. The zio-American empire has entered its phase of decline, whereas the Islamic Revolution has only just begun. Let them play the long game, time is not on their side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> He never suggested hundreds of thousands.
> 
> This is the exact tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480190198143148042
> That is how much space 80 Qiam bodies take up without the rest of the missile. Now imagine “hundreds” of thousands. The issue besides a absurdly high rate of production, is secure and safe storage for “hundreds” of thousands of missiles.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480908668036169728
> Let’s imagine shall we. Lets say that Iran can build 80 Qiam *a week* which in any military would be extremely impressive.
> 
> That is 320 missiles a month x 12 months x 12 years = 46K missiles. Assuming the same rate of production for the Shahab-3 line and Fateh-110 line. And you will be around 125K+ missiles.
> 
> That’s assuming Iran builds *240 missiles a week nonstop for past 12 years.*
> 
> So “hundreds of thousands” is beyond unrealistic. But believe what you will, you are already far down the rabbit hole.


A facility that can cast 80 Qiam bodies and have a separate but large enough assembly hall that can assemble 80 Qiams bodies, warheads and associate parts together per week would have to be insane massive, and very impressive capability. A capability I simply don't think is possible. Unless we are just talking about the bodies and engines, and the warheads are slower process.

We know Iran has heavily invested in the missile industry so having a large production capacity is to be expect relative to other nations, and if they have facilities and skilled workers that can operate at this speed it would incredible but I don't think it would this fast. Unless we have pictures of all the facilities associated with the project to judge its scale.

If you told me 80 Qiams per month, that is believable to me, especially seeing how billions have been invested in this industry. A simple calculation would say in about 6 years with 80 a month, you'd have 5760 that's alot of long range missiles and It's reasonable. In 10 years? -> 9600.


Shawnee said:


> You know that crushed Soviet Union made 5000 plus tanks in WWII in a short time. Correct?



Not reasonable to compare simple 1940s all mechanical tanks with todays equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> It was tens of thousands indeed, but that still runs counter to your statement.



I guess this is as close we are getting to you saying “I was wrong” when you claimed Patarames implied hundreds of thousands of missiles production. But of course you brush that off. Also you avoid the mathematical logistics breakdown of the rest of post where i address other missiles. Pick and choose what you want to respond too. 

Back to avoiding engaging with you until you start taking your meds again.



Shawnee said:


> You know that crushed Soviet Union made 5000 plus tanks in WWII in a short time. Correct?



Completely irrelevant to the topic at hand. You just say bizarre things sometimes.

Since you want to talk about random production rates during WW2...Allies also produced the following during WW2



Aircraft carriers155Battleships13Cruisers82Destroyers814Convoy escorts1,102Submarines422

And yet now it can take the US on average 4 years to produce a single destroyer and up to a decade to produce a single aircraft carrier.

You should familiarize yourself with a wartime economy and its potential rate of production in one of the greatest wars in human history.

Trying to extrapolate that since Soviet Union built thousands of tanks during WW2 means Iran can build hundreds of thousands of missiles is a far reach outside of a logical conversation. Why stop there, Apple produces millions of IPhones a year, so Iran should be able to produce tens of millions of air defense systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Shawnee said:


> Many inscriptions on the stone mention Cyrus the great. Pasargad inscriptions say his name. Every single old historian such as Xenophon and Herodotus say his name.
> 
> Purim is a myth with no proven document from any historian and overemphasis that came from Raefipour lectures.
> 
> Purim was killing of people of Babel apparently .


The only inscription which has ever mentioned this name Cyrus is that fake mud-based Cylinder which was found in Iraq by British, very coincidentally when Pahlavi planned to change the Islamic culture of Iranian with his western BS (thus the western instruction of the mud). Herodotus book about Cyrus was discovered at the same time, well, 100% coincidentally, and then a building was named the tomb of Cyrus!! and Pasargad was built based on the descriptions of the book!!! Pictures of it's construction are still available, pictures of added inscriptions on flat stones are available!


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Yes CIA also killed Imam Ali and Imam Hussein using a time machine to frame Sunnis and start a over thousand year religious divide.
> 
> These white men are very cunning



No, the CIA, Mossad and MI6 are "innocent", they have "never" had the stirring of communal divisions on their agenda.

The Rothschild- and Sassoon-funded British empire played absolutely "no" role in the genesis of the Bahai fitna in Iran. Lawrence and his ilk had "no" hand in the rise of the Saudi regime and wahhabism.

Takfiri terrorists in Syria "weren't" sponsored by NATO and the zionists. That the west for years closed its eyes to "I"SIS propaganda on social media, as well as to thousands of volunteers traveling to Syria unhindered, and then suddenly stepped in to settle in regions which otherwise would also have been liberated by the Resistance (e.g. Mosul), is merely a "coincidence".

Seymour Hersh, Pullitzer prize winner who had lifted the veil on the My Lai massacre of Vietnamese villagers at the hands of US troops, was having a temporary "fit of delirium" when he exposed, based on insider sources, the US regime's strategy of relying on sectarianist maniacs to break the Axis of Resistance.

_____

The Redirection​*Is the Administration’s new policy benefitting our enemies in the war on terrorism?*
By Seymour M. Hersh
February 25, 2007








The Redirection


Is the Administration’s new policy benefitting our enemies in the war on terrorism?




www.newyorker.com





_____

No, the CIA did "not" cultivate extremists to fight the Soviets in Afghanistan. This is all "just propaganda" by Basijis against "poor, well-meaning" America and Isra"el".

No, the sectarianist Shirazi clan's multiple satellite broadcasters "aren't" benefiting from western funding. Raising such sums is totally common for a rather marginal marja. Yaser al-Habib being based in London and associating anti-Sunni drivel with attacks against the Islamic Republic of Iran... an "unfortunate accident", nothing more.

- - - - -



TheImmortal said:


> As Taliban drive around in a convoy of armoured Humvees. Even sandal baboons have better equipment than our border guards.



Taleban driving around in "a convoy of armoured Humvees":























No, really. There's two meters of composite armour beneath those bodyworks. "TheImmortal" will vouch for that, just ask him.


----------



## Shawnee

mohsen said:


> The only inscription which has ever mentioned this name Cyrus is that fake mud-based Cylinder which was found in Iraq by British, very coincidentally when Pahlavi planned to change the Islamic culture of Iranian with his western BS (thus the western instruction of the mud). Herodotus book about Cyrus was discovered at the same time, well, 100% coincidentally, and then a building was named the tomb of Cyrus!! and Pasargad was built based on the descriptions of the book!!! Pictures of it's construction are still available, pictures of added inscriptions on flat stones are available!



So that fake mud thing is the only inscription?

Pasargad has Cyrus name multiple times.



TheImmortal said:


> I guess this is as close we are getting to you saying “I was wrong” when you claimed Patarames implied hundreds of thousands of missiles production. But of course you brush that off. Also you avoid the mathematical logistics breakdown of the rest of post where i address other missiles. Pick and choose what you want to respond too.
> 
> Back to avoiding engaging with you until you start taking your meds again.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely irrelevant to the topic at hand. You just say bizarre things sometimes.
> 
> Since you want to talk about random production rates during WW2...Allies also produced the following during WW2
> 
> 
> 
> Aircraft carriers155Battleships13Cruisers82Destroyers814Convoy escorts1,102Submarines422
> 
> And yet now it can take the US on average 4 years to produce a single destroyer and up to a decade to produce a single aircraft carrier.
> 
> You should familiarize yourself with a wartime economy and its potential rate of production in one of the greatest wars in human history.
> 
> Trying to extrapolate that since Soviet Union built thousands of tanks during WW2 means Iran can build hundreds of thousands of missiles is a far reach outside of a logical conversation. Why stop there, Apple produces millions of IPhones a year, so Iran should be able to produce tens of millions of air defense systems.




What is matters is not having hundreds of thousands of missiles ready but to have the required items to produce tens of thousands in a short time while you are using your arsenal. The arsenal is again tens of thousands of different missiles with no doubt. @TheImmortal

Between the historical knowledge of Mohsen and your military thought process, I am getting depressed.

Let’s wait and see whose military expectation will prove right on April 2023 about Ukraine developments.

That is an objective and fair assessment.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> He never suggested hundreds of thousands.
> 
> This is the exact tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480190198143148042
> That is how much space 80 Qiam bodies take up without the rest of the missile. Now imagine “hundreds” of thousands. The issue besides a absurdly high rate of production, is secure and safe storage for “hundreds” of thousands of missiles.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480908668036169728
> Let’s imagine shall we. Lets say that Iran can build 80 Qiam *a week* which in any military would be extremely impressive.
> 
> That is 320 missiles a month x 12 months x 12 years = 46K missiles. Assuming the same rate of production for the Shahab-3 line and Fateh-110 line. And you will be around 125K+ missiles.
> 
> That’s assuming Iran builds *240 missiles a week nonstop for past 12 years.*
> 
> So “hundreds of thousands” is beyond unrealistic. But believe what you will, you are already far down the rabbit hole.





> My sober prediction: We are not talking about 100s, not 1000s but beyond such quantities.



This suggests tens of thousands - of just one type of ballistic missile in production.



TheImmortal said:


> Any thoughts that Iran has more than 20-25K guided ballistic missiles seems unrealistic, until evidence comes out to the contrary.



I will go with the Tweet I referenced. Far more reliable than the hollow ramblings of a zio-American apologist.



TheImmortal said:


> I guess this is as close we are getting to you saying “I was wrong” when you claimed Patarames implied hundreds of thousands of missiles production. But of course you brush that off. Also you avoid the mathematical logistics breakdown of the rest of post where i address other missiles. Pick and choose what you want to respond too.



That breakdown runs counter to every assessment you made on the number of Iranian missiles. So yes, by all means, acceptable breakdown. Kudos.

Not long ago, you were claiming Iran is fielding "less than 10.000 BM's". Now, given mounting indications to the contrary including estimates from actually trustworthy analysts, you're shifting to "less than 20-25.000 BM's". At least you're making some incremental progress. At this pace, soon there won't be any room left for you to minimize Iran's prowess, hahaha. We'll keep guiding you into that direction.









TheImmortal said:


> Back to avoiding engaging with you until you start taking your meds again.



What a joke of a projection. Waiting for your next self-contradiction in terms, can't be too far away.


----------



## Shawnee

In his inscriptions from Pasargadae Cyrus declared “I am Kūruš the king, an Achaemenid,” “Kūruš, the great king, an Achaemenid,” or “Kūruš”, the great king, son of Kambūjiya the king, an Achaemenid” (Kent, Old Persian, p. 116; cf. Nylander).

@mohsen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> This suggests tens of thousands - of just one type of ballistic missile in production.
> 
> 
> 
> I will go with ther Tweet I referenced. Much more reliable source than a zio-American apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A



Pataramesh is implying tens of thousands. Salar is right.

You may disagree with Pataremesh and me and salar of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Pataramesh is implying tens of thousands. Salar is right.
> 
> You may disagree with Pataremesh and me and salar of course.


Seems to say 10,000+. Unless he is not expressing his English properly, and was trying to say in the several thousand. 

Either way, he also said Qiam-2 covers israel but the 1000 km range doesn't signify that. What could be true is the new Qiam version with the 2nd stage booster + pull up maneuver in the later stage might be enough to propel the warhead to 1400? Maybe.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Pataramesh is implying tens of thousands. Salar is right.
> 
> You may disagree with Pataremesh and me and salar of course.



Yes Pataramesh is implying tens of thousands. No argument there. 

@SalarHaqq said pataramesh claims hundreds of thousands. And since I follow Patramesh extensively I was able to find the tweet quickly. 

I exposed him and he went back and changed his answer.  You guys crack me up.







*Then he changes his answer*

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> Purim is not a real event historically.
> Also those killed including Haman were probably from babel based on Old Testament.



Assuming it's not historically accurate, it has however been upheld to this day as one of the primary religious festivals in Judaism and rabbis consider it did actually take place - meaning by that the mass killing of some 70.000 Iranians including wiping out entire Persian clans. 

More importantly though, certain radical zionists have referenced Purim in relation to their confrontation with Iran. Thus the event - even if imaginary, is not without impact on collective representations of zionists and their narratives on the Iranian enemy.

This last point lends legitimacy to the kind of effort undertaken by Raefipour in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Seems to say 10,000+. Unless he is not expressing his English properly, and was trying to say in the several thousand.
> 
> Either way, he also said Qiam-2 covers israel but the 1000 km range doesn't signify that. What could be true is the new Qiam version with the 2nd stage booster + pull up maneuver in the later stage might be enough to propel the warhead to 1400? Maybe.



Maybe he is wrong and I am also wrong about the numbers. Sure. 

Yet he did mean 10000+ and his English is decent.



TheImmortal said:


> Yes Pataramesh is implying tens of thousands. No argument there.
> 
> @SalarHaqq said pataramesh claims hundreds of thousands. And since I follow Patramesh extensively I was able to find the tweet quickly.
> 
> I exposed him and he went back and changed his answer.  You guys crack me up.
> 
> View attachment 837678
> 
> 
> *Then he changes his answer*
> 
> View attachment 837677



Well like you adding stuff to Wikipedia for Bavar 373. 
The odds of finding something like that is so low that I think you added that yourself for amusement. The odds of stuff man, it is so low to find it randomly.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Yes Pataramesh is implying tens of thousands. No argument there. @SalarHaqq said pataramesh claims hundreds of thousands. And since I follow Patramesh extensively I was able to find the tweet quickly. I exposed him and he went back and changed his answer.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 837677



Yes, I had remembered a wrong order of magnitude and confused tens of thousands for hundreds of thousands. Yes, absolutely, I edited my initial message because I dislike the thought that a reader may be misled by something I posted.

I've absolutely no problem recognizing this. It doesn't change much to the discussion anyway, because the user I was responding to was questioning whether Iran has been able to produce even 10.000 missiles, so either way the source came in handy.

Nor does it vindicate your antics, I'm afraid.

Since at the end of the day, the Tweet in question contradicts your own previous assessments and very much echoes mine - in the past I had always estimated Iran's arsenal of BM's to be in the tens of thousands, you however doubted it.

Pataramesh composes a Tweet, and TheImmortal backtracks from "I'd be surprised if Iran has 10.000 missiles" (February 2022), to "it's unrealistic" to put the number of Iranian missiles at "20-25.000" (April 2022). Then follows a breakdown where he mentions figures such as 46.000 and 125.000.

As said, some slight progress here. Of course, this will hardly prevent TheImmortal from grasping at straws to cast doubt on Iran's deterrence power, but the more he backtracks on the figures, the more his attempts will ring hollow. So, he should make sure to keep it up.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Well like you adding stuff to Wikipedia for Bavar 373.
> The odds of finding something like that is so low that I think you added that yourself for amusement. The odds of stuff man, it is so low to find it randomly.



Here we go *another diversion* to change the topic at hand when you can’t continue your line of defense.

First Soviet tanks now a wikipedia

If you ever leave the Chill Thread and see other threads you will realize we were talking about Bavar 373 in the air defense thread the other day and discussing it’s stats. Hence why I pulled up the Wikipedia page to see what they were reporting.

The odds of you being retarded @Shawnee are increasing by each one of your posts. What happened to you man...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Evolution of Qiam

*Qiam1*:





*Qiam2: *






Qiam-(x) -> Qiam 3 probably:





At a certain point, the purpose of Emad may be blurred.
Or Emad will be configured with the same warheads 2nd stage like Qiam-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Yes, I had remembered a wrong number and confused tens of thousands for hundreds of thousands.





SalarHaqq said:


> Pataramesh composes a Tweet, and TheImmortal backtracks from "I'd be surprised if Iran has 10.000 missiles" (February 2022), to "it's unrealistic to put the number of Iranian missiles at 20-25.000" (April 2022).



At least one of us is off by thousands and the other is off by hundreds of thousands.

Take your meds @SalarHaqq. We all know you claim needing a VPN to be “safe”. 



Stryker1982 said:


> Evolution of Qiam
> 
> *Qiam1*:
> View attachment 837679
> 
> 
> *Qiam2: *
> View attachment 837680
> 
> 
> 
> Qiam-(x) -> Qiam 3 probably:
> View attachment 837682
> 
> 
> At a certain point, the purpose of Emad may be blurred.
> Or Emad will be configured with the same warheads 2nd stage like Qiam-3.



Emad is a MaRV for the Shahab-3 replacing the first model (baby bottle) then the tri-conic cone warhead. It allows more terminal movement of warhead.

I believe the warhead in the last picture is to allow higher terminal velocity speeds during re-entry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> the other is off by hundreds of thousands.



While citing somebody else off the top of my head. My memory failed me in this particular instance, my bad, I never claimed to be infaillible. My own subjective estimates, however, have always ranged in the tens of thousands and were thus similar to Pataramesh's. This is verifiable through the search function.

The main criterion setting apart our respective inputs is this though: yours is systematically aimed at minimizing Iranian achievements, considering that your purpose here is to legitimize Iran's main enemies and dent the enthusiasm of Iranian readers. Mine on the other hand recognizes Iranian achievements and gives credit where due.



TheImmortal said:


> Take your meds @SalarHaqq. We all know you claim needing a VPN to be “safe”.



Interesting, where have I made this claim? Memory never seemed to have been your forte, otherwise you'd have remembered how less than eight months ago, you were singing praises of China's policy towards the US, while now you operate one of those typically confused, improvised u-turns with the purpose of bashing... China's policy towards the US. Hahahaha.

What else should we expect from someone who tries to argue that the US and zionist regimes have had no hand in promoting takfiri extremism across West Asia? These types will resort to nonstop Hollywood-style storytelling to entertain their audiences. Side effect of spending too much time amongst Americans and zionists, I assume.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> I believe the warhead in the last picture is to allow higher terminal velocity speeds during re-entry.


Patarmesh, seems to believe the mini stage is to help maneuvering in the exo-atmospheric stages where the warhead is easier to intercept to evade interception from Arrow-3 and THAAD like systems.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Interesting, where have I made this claim?
> 
> Anothe



Why are you even using a VPN when you are in Europe of all places? Why are you setting your VPN to outside of Europe?

Very weird behavior. At least you set it to USA and not a tiny island in the Caribbean like our Island Boy friend.

It’s just intresting the staunchest defenders here of any perceived criticism of Iran are living in and paying taxes and supporting the very Western governments/countries they rally against.

I am sure your intellectual brain could be used in Iran right now to support the homeland instead of EU/Canada/US consortium. But I understand it’s not that easy to go to Iran, much easier to sit in the West as a hypocrite.

Great talking with you as always dadash. Stay away from those Euro clubs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shawnee said:


> In his inscriptions from Pasargadae Cyrus declared “I am Kūruš the king, an Achaemenid,” “Kūruš, the great king, an Achaemenid,” or “Kūruš”, the great king, son of Kambūjiya the king, an Achaemenid” (Kent, Old Persian, p. 116; cf. Nylander).
> 
> @mohsen


And as I said Pasargad is a 20th century site!
​​مجعولات مجلل قسمت اول​​مجعولات مجلل قسمت دوم​


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Patarmesh, seems to believe the mini stage is to help maneuvering in the exo-atmospheric stages where the warhead is easier to intercept to evade interception from Arrow-3 and THAAD like systems.



Yes going off the top of my head, I believe while it wouldn’t give full MaRV capability it would allow a few movements (few times?) during re entry to F-pole bleed the Patriot/Arrow.

I think with THAAD it’s much more evenly matched. Have to look at his analysis again, but I think he gives the nod to THAAD assuming all things being equal. Which makes sense, that’s the best air defense the west fields, but also limited in numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

mohsen said:


> And as I said Pasargad is a 20th century site!
> 
> 
> مجعولات مجلل قسمت اول​
> مجعولات مجلل قسمت دوم​



Ok. I have so many reasons to disprove you now that I am paralyzed how to proceed.

First Raefipour has a couple of good videos and the rest is conspiracy theory.




نقاشی اثر اوژن فلاندن ترسیم شده در سال ۱۸۴۰ در کتاب مشترک با پاسکال کوست که آن را آرامگاه منتسب به کورش عنوان کرده‌اند.



نقاشی‌ای از آرامگاه کوروش بزرگ اثر فرصت شیرازی(۱۲۷۱ – ۱۳۳۹ق). به پایه‌های ستون‌ها توجه شود.



تصویر آرامگاه در سال ۱۹۸۹

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Why are you even using a VPN when you are in Europe of all places? Why are you setting your VPN to outside of Europe?
> 
> Very weird behavior. At least you set it to USA and not a tiny island in the Caribbean like our Island Boy friend.
> 
> It’s just intresting the staunchest defenders here of any perceived criticism of Iran are living in and paying taxes and supporting the very Western governments/countries they rally against.
> 
> I am sure your intellectual brain could be used in Iran right now to support the homeland instead of EU/Canada/US consortium. But I understand it’s not that easy to go to Iran, much easier to sit in the West as a hypocrite.
> Great talking with you as always dadash. Stay away from those Euro clubs



The only people I've seen resorting to this petty objection, are zionist / NATO footmen, including expatriate Iranian oppositionists.

"Why are you living in the west when you hate it so much, boooooo!"

In your world, a person's place of residence should systematically determine their political allegiance? Fine, so what would this imply about your own motivations then?

Tell us more about how Washington and Tel Aviv bear "no responsibility" in the surfacing of modern day takfiri terrorism. How terrorism is "entirely consubstantial" to Sunni Islam, how Shia and Sunnis have been "permanently at war for 1400 years", how Imam Khomeini (ra) and Supreme Leader Khamenei (ha) are "wrong" to call for brotherly ties with Sunni Muslims. How Iran "should stop" supporting the Palestinian Resistance and rather spend every penny at home. How the British empire's divide and rule tactics are but a "figment of Basiji imagination".

Now where have I heard this sort of gibberish before? Yes, you're definitely in tune with the state you're paying taxes to, as well as with its Iranian doughboys working for "regime change" around the clock.


----------



## _Nabil_

@TheImmortal & @SalarHaqq 

Cool down guys, no need to make it personal, your both "opposite" perception or P.O.V is interesting to read.

Keep the good work ✌️

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

It is good to have different opinions and grow.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> The only people I've seen resort to this petty objection, are zionist / NATO footmen, including expatriate Iranian oppositionists.
> 
> "Why are you living in the west when you hate it so much, boooooo!"




Further down the rabbit hole/
Kos Khol Salar goes

Notice how the rest of us who live in Western countries don’t sit and write Mein Kempf novels about the anti-western societies and how IR of Iran is the beacon of humanity and the model we should all follow. Then go there, why are you staying in Europe? Does mommy and daddy not allow you? Do you have no savings? Why do you call everyone western dispora when you are one yourself? It’s very concerning mental behavior.

You are hypocrite shill who sees Zionist/NATO everywhere while you live in the EU/NATO member country sucking on its tit. The hypocrisy is almost suffocating.

Personally I thought you were autistic for a while because you showed some flashes of intellectual knowledge in between your anti Western tirades and mass paranoia.

Now I just think you suffer from some weird fanboyism extremist thinking hence why you hide behind a VPN hiding your real identity and who knows what # alt account this is because you keep getting banned or having to change your persona.

Get well and continue arguing with yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Shawnee said:


> Ok. I have so many reasons to disprove you now that I am paralyzed how to proceed.
> 
> First Raefipour has a couple of good videos and the rest is conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نقاشی اثر اوژن فلاندن ترسیم شده در سال ۱۸۴۰ در کتاب مشترک با پاسکال کوست که آن را آرامگاه منتسب به کورش عنوان کرده‌اند.
> 
> 
> 
> نقاشی‌ای از آرامگاه کوروش بزرگ اثر فرصت شیرازی(۱۲۷۱ – ۱۳۳۹ق). به پایه‌های ستون‌ها توجه شود.
> 
> 
> 
> تصویر آرامگاه در سال ۱۹۸۹


That's what you see in the video, all the material from around that tomb has been transferred to a nearby flat ground to literally *BUILD *a fucking palace for our king. if this is not a forging of history then what it is?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

mohsen said:


> That's what you see in the video, all the material from around that tomb has been transferred to a nearby flat ground to literally *BUILD *a fucking palace for our king. if this is not a forging of history then what it is?



Pourpirar ideas are solely his own. He is a weird antisemite antipersian creature

There are numerous old inscriptions on these buildings as Pourpirar says in the videos. You cannot forge these inscriptions and make everyone accept that.

Interesting that the makers are Pourpirar and Saeed Emami












به خاطر همین کثافت کاری های شریعتمداری و پورپیرار آدم اشتباهات امثال ظریف رو فراموش میکنه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shawnee said:


> Pourpirar ideas are solely his own. He is a weird antisemite antipersian creature
> 
> There are numerous old inscriptions on these buildings as Pourpirar says in the videos. You cannot forge these inscriptions and make everyone accept that.
> 
> Interesting that the makers are Pourpirar and Saeed Emami
> 
> View attachment 837704


It doesn't matter who he is, his argument should be countered, his documents should be answered, but some people find the "character assassination" easier than finding a logical answer!

Question deleted, so no answer is needed!


----------



## TheImmortal

mohsen said:


> It doesn't matter who he is, his argument should be countered, his documents should be answered, but some people find the "character assassination" easier than finding a logical answer!
> 
> Question deleted, so no answer is needed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

mohsen said:


> It doesn't matter who he is, his argument should be countered, his documents should be answered, but some people find the "character assassination" easier than finding a logical answer!
> 
> Question deleted, so no answer is needed!



The guy says Cyrus exists and you say he did not exist. He says Cyrus was killed in Babel with zero proof. He has to bring proof. 

His arguments are so deviated that you have to disprove every line of it.

I don’t want to disprove a load of conspiracy crap made by
Legendary Saeed Emami feat. Pourpirar


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518376958622679046


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Further down the rabbit hole/
> Kos Khol Salar goes



Look at the Americanized subject resorting to ad hominems and insults, the only category of Persian vocabulary he seems to have gotten thoroughly familiarized with. Bets are open as to whether he ever read a single item of classic Iranian literature, but faithful to the American "culture", will be guaranteed to display a certain mastery of profanity.



TheImmortal said:


> Notice how the rest of us who live in Western countries don’t sit and write Mein Kempf novel about the anti-western societies and how IR of Iran is the beacon of humanity and the model we should all follow.



Ah, the Nazis again... Because they're so central to Iranian history, aren't they! Please keep the western-centric perspective to yourself, conscious patriots aren't interested.



TheImmortal said:


> Then go there!



And you kindly stay in the USA then, your beacon of reference. Whilst there, you can dream as often as you wish of American imperialists returning to Iran, and of anti-IR expatriates getting to have a say in Iranian affairs after more than four decades. Dreams are free, even in the savage dog-eat-dog capitalism which prevails in the US. Why haven't they privatize dreams yet? My guess would be that the US regime intends to start out with the air its citizens breathe (anything else would amount to "communism", of course), dreams can come later.



TheImmortal said:


> You are hypocrite shill who sees Zionist/NATO everywhere while you live in the EU/NATO member country sucking on its tit. The hypocrisy is almost suffocating.



So you are not hypocritical because you, unlike me, are politically in line with the country you're staying in, correct? What does this imply about your respective loyalty to the US and Iran?

Surely this might explain your denials regarding zio-American involvement in the destruction of Muslim nations.

You can't go as far as to pretend that Washington is not interested in destabilizing Iran herself, for that would be an affront to everyone's intelligence, wouldn't it. Granted, you're trying, gradually. As reflected in one of your latest "pearls of wisdom", where you were peddling the strange notion that Reagan had gone out of his way to establish friendly and mutually beneficial ties with Iran, but the bad old Islamic Republic rejected Reagan's well-meaning overtures! What audacity by evil evil mullahs to turn down a US president's fair and balanced peace offer! Hahahahahahaha.



TheImmortal said:


> Personally I thought you were autistic for a while because you showed some flashes of intellectual knowledge in between your anti Western imperialism tirades.



I can only grin at these self-defeating retorts, for each new message is akin to another round of self-exposure. Wonder whether you're realizing it or simply being too enraged to keep a clear mind.

Case in point: intellectual knowledge can never challenge western imperialism, these two are mutually exclusive, "TheImmortal" is now telling us. Clap, clap, clap!



TheImmortal said:


> Now I just think you suffer from some weird fanboyism extremist thinking hence why you hide behind a VPN hiding your real identity and who knows what # alt account this is because you keep getting banned or having to change your persona.



Hahahahaha. It's amusing to read your baseless assessments. Whether the topic is the Iranian military or my person, you're offering more of the same.



TheImmortal said:


> Get well.



If I was an average American, this would seem pretty appropriate a wish, but alas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran probably has much more than 20.000 ballistic missiles in store. I trust Patarames far more than any other source (especially those with a tendency to rehash NATO propaganda) on this, and what he was suggesting as of late is that the BM arsenal meanwhile is in the tens of thousands of units.
> 
> Drones probably in the thousands, we saw production figures from many years ago on that photographed poster, just use this as a basis and extrapolate a rational guess.
> 
> Iran has enough to pulverize strategic key assets of any aggressor several times over, including and especially the US regime plus all its allies.
> 
> Of course in ten, twenty, thirty years from now, when Iran will be as safe as ever from military aggression, the anti-IR crowd will still be seen nagging and issuing more of the same baseless alarmist drivel, while their audience will have forgotten how wrong these elements have been all the time.



Respectively speaking brother, I simply do not think this is the case.

Those numbers just don't really coincide with any sort of reality that one can rationalize with because of all of the necessary logistical/storage related assets needed to maintain all these weapons. I can entertain 10,000 BMs (maybe) but 20,000 or more is really pushing the constraints of what a nation can feasibly do before it teeters on the edge of utter insanity. 

Imagine the sheer amounts of *physical space* needed to store thousands upon thousands of booster sections not just the warheads... I mean, hey if they found a way to do it that being decades of boring into mountain sides to create space for them, then so be it. More power to them, but then again my gut feeling is telling that Iran doesn't have that many but still enough to complete its wartime objectives as well as establish conventional counter-force deterrence.


----------



## Stryker1982

Diictodon said:


> Bump


theirs military.ir but that's all I can think of.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> theirs military.ir but that's all I can think of.



IMF was so much better than this place. Shame it shut down. Before that was I think it was called network54 or something. I’m probably dating myself as a dinosaur, don’t know if anyone remembers that place.

So many of the senior members from over there that came over here ended up leaving because it was just nonsense politics/discussions and Pakistanis raiding the subsection screaming Glory to Pakistan. Even Amir doesn’t post here anymore really.

IMF was strictly military debates. None of this Zionist bogeyman in every single discussion and people thinking secret agents proweling the forums. Yeah we had fanboys who thought F-313 was going to fly in 2 years. But it was fun banter. Maybe it’s nostalgic at this point. Who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> IMF was so much better than this place. Shame it shut down. Before that was I think it was called network54 or something. I’m probably dating myself as a dinosaur, don’t know if anyone remembers that place.
> 
> So many of the senior members from over there that came over here ended up leaving because it was just nonsense politics/discussions and Pakistanis raiding the subsection screaming Glory to Pakistan. Even Amir doesn’t post here anymore really.
> 
> IMF was strictly military debates. None of this Zionist bogeyman in every single discussion and people thinking secret agents proweling the forums. Yeah we had fanboys who thought F-313 was going to fly in 2 years. But it was fun banter. Maybe it’s nostalgic at this point. Who knows.



Omg... the IMF obsession over the Qaher-313 drove me nuts, it's a totally bunk project that should have never gotten any sort of green-light due to how ambitious if not outright outlandish of a project it is/was/or may be. 

(Looks like shit as well). 

Money is better spent trying to develop other indigenous technologies imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> None of this Zionist bogeyman in every single discussion and people thinking secret agents proweling the forums.



Yes, and no maneuvering room to try and propagate that Washington was innocent in the takfiri aggression against Syria. Anyone remotely suggesting such a thing would certainly have been decisively countered by an overwhelming majority at that IMF place, assuming it was worthy of its name.










Nah, the CIA and America had "nothing to do with it". Mossad and the zionist regime? Nope, these are completely "incapable" of such malice.

It's just a fictitious "bogeyman" conjured up by "antisemitic Nazi" Iranians who like to cover up the "inherent savagery" of Sunnis as well as the "never ending incompetence" of Iran's ruling establishment.

You'd think some are volunteering to stand in for zionist trolls when the latter desert the Iranian section.

- - - - -




TheImmortal said:


> Yes CIA also killed Imam Ali and Imam Hussein using a time machine to frame Sunnis and start a over thousand year religious divide.
> 
> These white men are very cunning



Nice try, except that Amir ol-Mo'menin (as) wasn't martyred by a Sunni, genius. 

You suggest we are exaggerating the role of zionists and western imperialists, yet you yourself tend to charge Sunnis with cross-historic animosity against Shias. Every epoch has devils of its own. In Amir ol-Mo'menin's case it was a Khwarijite, today however it is the zio-American empire which supersedes and is pulling the strings of the smaller, less resourceful evildoers acting on its behalf as the shills and useful idiots they are.

No amount of deflection could exonerate the masterminds and sponsors of takfiri terrorism, who cultivated these barbarians in order to throw them at the Resistance Axis and other adversaries of the empire, from 1980's Afghanistan to Chechnya and Iraq, Libya, Syria in recent decades. And no, the ideology of these goons has nothing to do with orthodox Sunni Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Connection between Ukraine war and Afghanistan/Pakistan instability:








خبرگزاری فارس - آمریکا به دنبال باز کردن جبهه جدید برای ایران/ جنگ اوکراین و وقایع شرق کشورمان چه ارتباطی دارند؟


جنگ اوکراین و تحریم روسیه به عنوان کشور اصلی اتحادیه اقتصادی اوراسیا (EAEU) فرصتی بی‌نظیر برای ایران به وجود آورده که چندان به مذاق واشنگتن خوش نیامده است. واکنش آمریکا و عوامل منطقه‌ای این کشور به این ماجرا جالب توجه است.



www.farsnews.ir


----------



## lydian fall

SalarHaqq said:


>


These khawarij also tell hadith from yazeed (L) and shimr (L)

May Allah gather them in resurrection day with yazeed (L) shimr (L) and zionist pals.

Ameen Ya Rabbul Alameen.




https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2022/04/22/0/3459716.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Iranian border guards have APCs and realistically Iran can deploy fighter jets, drones, laser guided artillery, missiles, tanks. The Taliban are really pushing their luck with both Pakistan and Iran lately. In the clip you can see the Iranian border guards are outnumbered. Perhaps the Taliban members wanted to steal the Toyota truck since they're likely not doing too well financially. The Taliban are made up of various tribal groups and militant organizations. They're not as united and centralized as most people believe. Many of them are just impoverished bandits.

Those Humvees won't last very long since they require constant parts and maintenance. They might be able to cannibalize some and keep them going for a while but currently there are literally millions starving in Afghanistan. Honestly Iran should start rounding up and deporting all illegal Afghan migrants like the Pakistanis did years ago. With Pakistan they're basically upset about the fence that Pakistan has built along their border. With Iran they're upset that Iran is preventing Afghans from crossing the border illegally. They're basically in a dire situation and want to dump their poverty stricken people onto neighboring countries.



Bleek said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread
> 
> But...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517833132552118273

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Most of these weapons transferred by the west will be destroyed long before they ever make it to the front lines. Defense contractors don't give a damn as long as they get compensated. 

Recently there were some military flights between Iran and Russia. If the Russians are smart they will have purchased Iranian drones to counter the large number of drones that the west is supplying to Ukraine. Iranian drones are battle tested / proven and would compliment the Russians well.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518024491485466624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518012988665462784
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517974942473760770
> Was used in Syria with great success fast forward to 1:35 to see explosion



Large fire at oil depot in Bryansk, Russia, approx 100 km away from the Ukrainian border, which is also a logistical hub for the Russian military 






Honestly the Russians should stop playing softball with Ukraine. Just shut off the electricity and water for Kiev and Lviv at the very least.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Afghan refugees being displaced / kicked out, to make way for Ukrainian refugees.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

با تصمیم شورای عالی امنیت ملی، صبح امروز دو درب که از ابتدای موضوع حصر میرحسین موسوی یکی از سران فتنه 88 در بن‌بست اختر تعبیه شده بود، برداشته شد.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> با تصمیم شورای عالی امنیت ملی، صبح امروز دو درب که از ابتدای موضوع حصر میرحسین موسوی یکی از سران فتنه 88 در بن‌بست اختر تعبیه شده بود، برداشته شد.


Mousavi became old enough not to be able to participate in elections?


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> Mousavi became old enough not to be able to participate in elections?


Third warning


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Third warning


Which warning exactly?


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

دیدار با مسئولان و کارگزاران نظام - 23 فروردین 1401​





second


----------



## aryobarzan

Amazing how the hardcore "Islamists" of Iran try to change history of Iran...first they try to change our language into Arabic..now as you can see of what "mohsen" is writing they are trying to make Iran's pre-Islamic history to disappear...and they have started this "elimination" process with our great founding father "Cyrus" ..next in line will be our Persian dynasties..and soon they will claim that Persians were borne "Muslim" 7000 years ago and they just did not know it until Islamic Republic came to being.....WTF!...They are playing with fire.😡😡

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Amazing how the hardcore "Islamists" of Iran try to change history of Iran...first they try to change our language into Arabic..now as you can see of what "mohsen" is writing they are trying to make Iran's pre-Islamic history to disappear...and they have started this "elimination" process with our great founding father "Cyrus" ..next in line will be our Persian dynasties..and soon they will claim that Persians were borne "Muslim" 7000 years ago and they just did not know it until Islamic Republic came to being.....WTF!...They are playing with fire.😡😡


Well I had detailed discussion with Mohsen over if there was civilisation in Iran before Islam.
Let not go in detail which one of us thinks before Islam only some migrant tribe were lived in Iran platue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Most of these weapons transferred by the west will be destroyed long before they ever make it to the front lines. Defense contractors don't give a damn as long as they get compensated.
> 
> Recently there were some military flights between Iran and Russia. If the Russians are smart they will have purchased Iranian drones to counter the large number of drones that the west is supplying to Ukraine. Iranian drones are battle tested / proven and would compliment the Russians well.
> 
> Large fire at oil depot in Bryansk, Russia, approx 100 km away from the Ukrainian border, which is also a logistical hub for the Russian military
> Honestly the Russians should stop playing softball with Ukraine. Just shut off the electricity and water for Kiev and Lviv at the very least.



I don’t think Russia has as much real time intelligence capability as western powers. They are getting the arms thru. Some will get destroyed some might not. But it’s making the conflict longer and tougher for Russia at the expense of Ukraine’s manpower and infrastructure. Russia has started attacking Ukraine’s railway network to slow movement of weapons and equipment.

As for Iran supplying Russia with drones. It comes down to wether Russia has made the request and wether Iran has determined it would provide arms to Russia beyond small arms and plausible deniability items.

I agree with you that Russia should have taken the gloves off much earlier. If it was the West there wouldn’t be a single bottle of water that had not been bombed. Yet in the beginning of the war Russia let fuel depots and storage facilities and railway network keep running.

Reports are US will supply ANOTHER package in May and ANOTHER major one in June.

Seems like the more Russia allows the West to supply Ukraine the bolder they get. US is increasing the lethality of the weapons it’s providing each month that passes.

The hypocrisy is real. They killed Solemani under dubious evidence that Quds force was running IEDS into Iraq that killed “hundreds” of US troops. They said how that is wrong—supplying an invaded country with weapons to defend itself. Yet they are doing the same thing in Ukraine that they accuse Iran of doing.

I am Surprised that Russia is allowing this. These weapons are killing Russian soldiers and increasing the casualty toll. In Iran we can say Iran was forced to accept this as a cost of battle to save Syria from jihadi terrorists. Iran didn’t have the power to go after Israel, US, NATO while defending Syria. Risk of direct Western intervention was real . Expanding that conflict was not an option.

I imagined Russia would be in a much different position as a (former) superpower. But it seems it too must accept the reality that expanding the conflict is not in its interests at this time. Thus de facto allowance of the murder of its troops at the hands of western supplied arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

It's also because Russians view Ukrainians as "fraternal brothers" but honestly this is a war and the Russians need to forget about that nonsense. Ukrainians and the west are growing bolder by the day. Russia needs to destroy all the fuel supplies in Ukraine and target electricity grids and water treatment plants. See how they like it with no fuel, electricity or water ?

That would also force millions more refugees into the west. How much more refugees can the EU handle until they buckle under the weight ? As for targeting weapons shipments, aside from satellite reconnaissance, the Russians also have spies and intelligence assets on the ground, so I'm guessing that a significant portion of the weapons shipments are being destroyed before they can ever reach the front.

Like I said though, the west/NATO don't care about Ukraine. As long as the defense contractors get compensated they couldn't care less what happens to the weapons. Anyways the Russians should stop playing games and imo take out Zelensky and the entire Ukrainian leadership. After that take out the next line up of leader and the next until the Ukrainians shaking in their boots, finally realize who's boss and agree to Russia's terms.



TheImmortal said:


> I don’t think Russia has as much real time intelligence capability as western powers. They are getting the arms thru. Some will get destroyed some might not. But it’s making the conflict longer and tougher for Russia at the expense of Ukraine’s manpower and infrastructure. Russia has started attacking Ukraine’s railway network to slow movement of weapons and equipment.
> 
> As for Iran supplying Russia with drones. It comes down to wether Russia has made the request and wether Iran has determined it would provide arms to Russia beyond small arms and plausible deniability items.
> 
> I agree with you that Russia should have taken the gloves off much earlier. If it was the West there wouldn’t be a single bottle of water that had not been bombed. Yet in the beginning of the war Russia let fuel depots and storage facilities and railway network keep running.
> 
> Reports are US will supply ANOTHER package in May and ANOTHER major one in June.
> 
> Seems like the more Russia allows the West to supply Ukraine the bolder they get. US is increasing the lethality of the weapons it’s providing each month that passes.
> 
> The hypocrisy is real. They killed Solemani under dubious evidence that Quds force was running IEDS into Iraq that killed “hundreds” of US troops. They said how that is wrong—supplying an invaded country with weapons to defend itself. Yet they are doing the same thing in Ukraine that they accuse Iran of doing.
> 
> I am Surprised that Russia is allowing this. These weapons are killing Russian soldiers and increasing the casualty toll. In Iran we can say Iran was forced to accept this as a cost of battle to save Syria from jihadi terrorists. Iran didn’t have the power to go after Israel, US, NATO while defending Syria. Risk of direct Western intervention was real . Expanding that conflict was not an option.
> 
> I imagined Russia would be in a much different position as a (former) superpower. But it seems it too must accept the reality that expanding the conflict is not in its interests at this time. Thus de facto allowance of the murder of its troops at the hands of western supplied arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> IMF was so much better than this place. Shame it shut down. Before that was I think it was called network54 or something. I’m probably dating myself as a dinosaur, don’t know if anyone remembers that place.
> 
> So many of the senior members from over there that came over here ended up leaving because it was just nonsense politics/discussions and Pakistanis raiding the subsection screaming Glory to Pakistan. Even Amir doesn’t post here anymore really.
> 
> IMF was strictly military debates. None of this Zionist bogeyman in every single discussion and people thinking secret agents proweling the forums. Yeah we had fanboys who thought F-313 was going to fly in 2 years. But it was fun banter. Maybe it’s nostalgic at this point. Who knows.


Would be nice to have strictly military forum rather than repeated political discussions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> It's also because Russians view Ukrainians as "fraternal brothers" but honestly this is a war and the Russians need to forget about that nonsense. Ukrainians and the west are growing bolder by the day. Russia needs to destroy all the fuel supplies in Ukraine and target electricity grids and water treatment plants. See how they like it with no fuel, electricity or water ?
> 
> That would also force millions more refugees into the west. How much more refugees can the EU handle until they buckle under the weight ? As for targeting weapons shipments, aside from satellite reconnaissance, the Russians also have spies and intelligence assets on the ground, so I'm guessing that a significant portion of the weapons shipments are being destroyed before they can ever reach the front.
> 
> Like I said though, the west/NATO don't care about Ukraine. As long as the defense contractors get compensated they couldn't care less what happens to the weapons. Anyways the Russians should stop playing games and imo take out Zelensky and the entire Ukrainian leadership. After that take out the next line up of leader and the next until the Ukrainians shaking in their boots, finally realize who's boss and agree to Russia's terms.



This is what a top US official said on record:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518540245897199616
It is quite clear the West managed to turn Ukraine against its fraternal brother. Like they turned Azeribajian against Iran.

Also they will bleed Russia till the last Ukrainian at this point.

As for how much can the West handle....we are talking about weakening Russia so the cost is simply irrelevant because the damage done to Russia is *priceless*

They have been wanting to inflict damage on Russia for decades. All of NATOs expansion to this moment has been to get Russia to react in a proxy conflict to bleed Russia. Proxy conflicts are ideal for the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

aryobarzan said:


> Amazing how the hardcore "Islamists" of Iran try to change history of Iran...first they try to change our language into Arabic..now as you can see of what "mohsen" is writing they are trying to make Iran's pre-Islamic history to disappear...and they have started this "elimination" process with our great founding father "Cyrus" ..next in line will be our Persian dynasties..and soon they will claim that Persians were borne "Muslim" 7000 years ago and they just did not know it until Islamic Republic came to being.....WTF!...They are playing with fire.😡😡


The Persian language will not disappear dear Aryo, obviously it is a living one. But considering the fact that Arabic words have entered this language, it is impossible to remove it from Iranian literature. Even Ferdowsi the Great Persian poet never tried such thing, he despised savagery of some elements among Arabs but praised prophet and his family and prophet's bright rules. As I said before, Arabic language has extensively empowered Persian. Unless you decided to return to the خط میخی era which is a bit impossible and also a wrong decision. You cannot remove Iranian history all of a sudden and Burn all poets, Scientific achievements in Arabic and claim that Arabic had no role in Iranian literature/science. 

The other part of your comment points to the history. Honestly, Jews have written the history Books. These bastards have changed every line of history in their own favor, therefore we have no solid evidence of the past specially after Mongol invasion which resulted in Burning of valuable historical evidence. Have you asked yourself, why do the Zionists value cyrus so much? Why doesn't US empire of lies return the historical remnants of Achaemenid empire? 

Try this 








هخامنشی‌گرایی عمق تاریخی ایران نیست/ ردپای یهود در تحریف واقعیات تاریخی ایران


در سالهای اخیر موج جدیدی از باستانگرایی های شووینیستی در فضای مجازی و در تولیدات کتابهای تاریخی ما مشاهده می شود. حتی برخی دولتمردان نیز اخیرا تاکید زیادی بر تاریخ ایران باستان و به خصوص هخامنشیان دارند.




qodsna.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bleek

Yo...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518620886827364352


sha ah said:


> Iranian border guards have APCs and realistically Iran can deploy fighter jets, drones, laser guided artillery, missiles, tanks. The Taliban are really pushing their luck with both Pakistan and Iran lately. In the clip you can see the Iranian border guards are outnumbered. Perhaps the Taliban members wanted to steal the Toyota truck since they're likely not doing too well financially. The Taliban are made up of various tribal groups and militant organizations. They're not as united and centralized as most people believe. Many of them are just impoverished bandits.
> 
> Those Humvees won't last very long since they require constant parts and maintenance. They might be able to cannibalize some and keep them going for a while but currently there are literally millions starving in Afghanistan. Honestly Iran should start rounding up and deporting all illegal Afghan migrants like the Pakistanis did years ago. With Pakistan they're basically upset about the fence that Pakistan has built along their border. With Iran they're upset that Iran is preventing Afghans from crossing the border illegally. They're basically in a dire situation and want to dump their poverty stricken people onto neighboring countries.


We didn't deport them, just tiny amounts.

They are everywhere in Pakistan, even in our capital and some of our biggest cities.


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> Iranian border guards have APCs and realistically Iran can deploy fighter jets, drones, laser guided artillery, missiles, tanks. The Taliban are really pushing their luck with both Pakistan and Iran lately. In the clip you can see the Iranian border guards are outnumbered. Perhaps the Taliban members wanted to steal the Toyota truck since they're likely not doing too well financially. The Taliban are made up of various tribal groups and militant organizations. They're not as united and centralized as most people believe. Many of them are just impoverished bandits.
> 
> Those Humvees won't last very long since they require constant parts and maintenance. They might be able to cannibalize some and keep them going for a while but currently there are literally millions starving in Afghanistan. Honestly Iran should start rounding up and deporting all illegal Afghan migrants like the Pakistanis did years ago. With Pakistan they're basically upset about the fence that Pakistan has built along their border. With Iran they're upset that Iran is preventing Afghans from crossing the border illegally. They're basically in a dire situation and want to dump their poverty stricken people onto neighboring countries.


It might be time for iran to begin to repatriate the afghani refugees in iran,the occupation is over and the civil war is ended,so no further reason for these people to remain in iran.
Clear them out and get rid of them,should be a nice little present for the 🪳talibs🪳

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I remember watching a news report a few years ago which mentioned that Pakistan deported large numbers of illegal Afghan refugees. Even their children who had been born in Pakistan and even families who had businesses in Pakistan, as long as their parents or grandparents crossed over into Pakistan illegally, they were all deported with their businesses and assets confiscated. 

I'm not against limited immigration in any country, legal immigration following the proper process and procedures. However right now Iran is just recovering from sanctions and is already hosting more than 4 million Afghan refugees. Iran cannot handle anymore. Unlike Pakistan, Iran hasn't built a fence along the border. Personally I believe that illegal migrants, especially human traffickers and smugglers should put to work to build trenches, fences, obstacles, whatever it takes it to stem the tide. 

Also the Taliban have been behaving in a very arrogant manner towards Iran and Pakistan lately. If they continue to behave in this manner then innevitably Iran or Pakistan or both will have no choice but to retaliate. Iran specifically has been holding back to avoid destabilizing the situation on the border, however if the Taliban keep poking and provoking, then Iran will have no choice but to retaliate in a very decisive and devastating manner.



Bleek said:


> Yo...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518620886827364352
> 
> We didn't deport them, just tiny amounts.
> 
> They are everywhere in Pakistan, even in our capital and some of our biggest cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I agree. It's time for Iran to crack down on illegal immigrants, confiscate all of their assets and send them back to Afghanistan. If it were up to me, human traffickers and smugglers, especially repeat offenders who are caught should be put to work to build fences, trenches, guard posts. Iran also needs to beef up security on the border. Any arrogant behavior by the Taliban should be met with drone / missile strikes on their vital targets.



Sineva said:


> It might be time for iran to begin to repatriate the afghani refugees in iran,the occupation is over and the civil war is ended,so no further reason for these people to remain in iran.
> Clear them out and get rid of them,should be a nice little present for the 🪳talibs🪳

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bleek

sha ah said:


> I remember watching a news report a few years ago which mentioned that Pakistan deported large numbers of illegal Afghan refugees. Even their children who had been born in Pakistan and even families who had businesses in Pakistan, as long as their parents or grandparents crossed over into Pakistan illegally, they were all deported with their businesses and assets confiscated.
> 
> I'm not against limited immigration in any country, legal immigration following the proper process and procedures. However right now Iran is just recovering from sanctions and is already hosting more than 4 million Afghan refugees. Iran cannot handle anymore. Unlike Pakistan, Iran hasn't built a fence along the border. Personally I believe that illegal migrants, especially human traffickers and smugglers should put to work to build trenches, fences, obstacles, whatever it takes it to stem the tide.
> 
> Also the Taliban have been behaving in a very arrogant manner towards Iran and Pakistan lately. If they continue to behave in this manner then innevitably Iran or Pakistan or both will have no choice but to retaliate. Iran specifically has been holding back to avoid destabilizing the situation on the border, however if the Taliban keep poking and provoking, then Iran will have no choice but to retaliate in a very decisive and devastating manner.


Agreed, although it was only insignificant amounts that were deported, it doesn't make a dent in their total population. Our border fencing isn't too reliable either, there were some reports of them cutting through it. 

But we have already retaliated against the Taliban inside Afghanistan. Two or three air strikes were conducted. 

They have organised protests against Iran and Pakistan now.


----------



## Shawnee

دارایی ندارند که توقیف کنیم
فاطمیون سازی علاج این مشکله اون هم از عناصر مفید و‌
معدنچی سازی از کسی که نتونه فاطمیون بشه

انگلستان مهاجران رو به رواندا میفرسته چون برگردن افغانستان باز میان اروپا

ما رواندا نداریم اما دیر الزور داریم
معادن دیرالزور نیرو میخوان 
دیرالزور تونل کن میخواد​


----------



## Shawnee

ما باید فاطمیون اهل سنت رو از پنجشیر و تاجیک و پشتون تشکیل بدیم

اسمش هم گردانهای امام ابو حنیفه و شیخ هرات​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Our good friend Qeshm fars air is heading back from Moscow. Live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

Stryker1982 said:


> Would be nice to have strictly military forum rather than repeated political discussions.


How can military and politics be separated? Modern war is organized political violence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

https://****/mangopress/4917
https://****/mangopress/4916
Saw some videos of tank and helicopter build up on border with Afghanistan on telegram. Couldn't get the links to work unfortunately as it looks like the site auto-censors it? anyone know how to properly link videos from telegram on here?


----------



## Stryker1982

BigMelatonin said:


> Saw some videos of tank and helicopter build up on border with Afghanistan on telegram. Couldn't get the links to work unfortunately, anyone know how to properly link videos from telegram on here?


Oh so its true! I saw some rumours but wasn't verifiable.

Remember how some people on here think it was good when they took over Afghanistan. Me & @TheImmortal we knew this day would come and it is only the beginning.

More murders of Afghans, will force Iran to create a buffer zone where Hazaras can live in peace. Illegals can also be deported to this safe zone where children do not have to worry about suicide bombings when going to school.




BigMelatonin said:


> How can military and politics be separated? Modern war is organized political violence.


Strictly speaking about military equipment and specifics, technological aspects, design etc...



BigMelatonin said:


> https://****/mangopress/4917
> https://****/mangopress/4916
> Saw some videos of tank and helicopter build up on border with Afghanistan on telegram. Couldn't get the links to work unfortunately as it looks like the site auto-censors it? anyone know how to properly link videos from telegram on here?


I guess you'll have to download them and then upload.


----------



## BigMelatonin

Stryker1982 said:


> Strictly speaking about military equipment and specifics, technological aspects, design etc...


Respectfully, i disagree with this. We should not ignore the context of war and violence. At the end of the day this technology is there to end human life and scars the planet with destruction and pollution. In a perfect world these weapons would not exist. It's kind of like talking about the technical aspects of guitars without referencing the music it makes.


For the links maybe replace the stars with "t . me" without spaces and see if it works? The links work appropriately if i paste it into my browser directly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

بافر سازی با افغانستان میتونه مفید باشه ولی خطر *پهپادهای وارداتی طالبان *و حمله به تاسیسات ایران میمونه
افغانستان میشه یمن برای ما
اگر مثلا ما به پی ک ک مثل یمن پهپاد بدیم ترکیه بیچاره میشه
چه تضمینی هست طالبان پهپاد دریافت نکنه

باید روابط با طالبان تا حد ممکن دوستانه بمونه
اونها دشمن زیاد دارند و جنگ با ایران باعث وا واپاشیدن مختلف میشه

*اون مغزی که فاطمیون رو ساخت میتونه مشکل افغانستان رو مدیریت کنه

مدیریت افغانستان با فاطمیون سنی و شیعه*
​


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> بافر سازی با افغانستان میتونه مفید باشه ولی خطر *پهپادهای وارداتی طالبان *و حمله به تاسیسات ایران میمونه
> افغانستان میشه یمن برای ما​





Shawnee said:


> .اگر مثلا ما به پی ک ک مثل یمن پهپاد بدیم ترکیه بیچاره میشه چه تضمینی هست طالبان پهپاد دریافت نکنه​



From the moment the US left Afghanistan and left thousands of armoured vehicles to them. This was always a risk. More importantly, anyone who supplies such systems, while also be on the receiving end of such system. Most countries are not interested in dealing with Iran when it comes to this type of warefare.

دلیل ندادن اینها به پکک سیاسی است.




Shawnee said:


> باید روابط با طالبان تا حد ممکن دوستانه بمونه
> ​


Tried and failed clearly.



Shawnee said:


> اونها دشمن زیاد دارند و جنگ با ایران باعث وا واپاشیدن مختلف میشه
> 
> *اون مغزی که فاطمیون رو ساخت میتونه مشکل افغانستان رو مدیریت کنه
> 
> مدیریت افغانستان با فاطمیون سنی و شیعه*
> ​


Will this stop the flow of another 4 million refuges into Iran? Far too late for this.
No. Because Taliban has chosen to oust Tajiks and Hazaras out of Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> From the moment the US left Afghanistan and left thousands of armoured vehicles to them. This was always a risk. More importantly, anyone who supplies such systems, while also be on the receiving end of such system. Most countries are not interested in dealing with Iran when it comes to this type of warefare.
> 
> دلیل ندادن اینها به پکک سیاسی است.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried and failed clearly.
> 
> 
> Will this stop the flow of another 4 million refuges into Iran? Far too late for this.
> No. Because Taliban has chosen to oust Tajiks and Hazaras out of Afghanistan.



طالبان یک گروه چند پارچه است و اگر‌طالبان عربستان یا آمریکا به ما حمله کنه تقصیر طالبان ایران نیست

باید طالبان دوست ایران قوی بشه

فاطمیون اهل سنت با همون اسم طالبان
خود افغانستان نمیخواد وارد جنگ جدید بشه
​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518630362771075072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518224428299128833
روز قدس طالبان در افغانستان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> طالبان یک گروه چند پارچه است و اگر‌طالبان عربستان یا آمریکا به ما حمله کنه تقصیر طالبان ایران نیست
> 
> باید طالبان دوست ایران قوی بشه
> 
> فاطمیون اهل سنت با همون اسم طالبان
> خود افغانستان نمیخواد وارد جنگ جدید بشه
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518630362771075072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518224428299128833
> روز قدس طالبان در افغانستان


دارند تجهیزات را به مرز می فرستند. چیزی به نام طالبان طرفدار ایران نیستند. 


They have differences but common enemy (Iran)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> دارند تجهیزات را به مرز می فرستند. چیزی به نام طالبان طرفدار ایران نیستند.
> 
> 
> They have differences but common enemy (Iran)



حتی اگر طالبان ایران اقلیت باشند طالبان فاطمیون و اهل سنت جزو راه حل ه

ایرانی تا بشه مستقیم وارد نشه
تا حد امکان​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> بافر سازی با افغانستان میتونه مفید باشه ولی خطر *پهپادهای وارداتی طالبان *و حمله به تاسیسات ایران میمونه
> افغانستان میشه یمن برای ما
> اگر مثلا ما به پی ک ک مثل یمن پهپاد بدیم ترکیه بیچاره میشه
> چه تضمینی هست طالبان پهپاد دریافت نکنه
> 
> باید روابط با طالبان تا حد ممکن دوستانه بمونه
> اونها دشمن زیاد دارند و جنگ با ایران باعث وا واپاشیدن مختلف میشه
> 
> *اون مغزی که فاطمیون رو ساخت میتونه مشکل افغانستان رو مدیریت کنه
> 
> مدیریت افغانستان با فاطمیون سنی و شیعه*
> ​


چنان می‌گی فاطمیون فاطمیون انگار مثلاً تشکیل یه گروه مزدور برای جنگ نیابتی هنر خیلی خاصی بوده و مثلاً فاطمیون تو سوریه کلی پیروزی داشتن
فاطمیون یعنی بردن یه مشت بدبخت گوشت دم توپ که دنبال گرفتن ملیت ایرانی بودن به جنگی که جز پول خرج کردن برای ما هنوز هیچی نداشته
تنها در صورتی فاطمیون به درد بخور هست که منطقه بافر ایجاد کنیم و یک بخشی از افغانستان رو جدا کنیم و بدیم دست این گروه
اما جدا کردنش باید با حمایت کامل ارتش و سپاه ایران باشه. اون اف-۴‌هایی که به درد موزه می‌خورن فقط جلو طالبان کارایی دارن

بارها گفتم و باز هم می‌گم که سودی که سوریه به ترکیه و عربستانی که کشورش رو به این وضعیت کشوندن می‌رسونه چند برابر ماست
رفتیم اسدی رو نجات دادیم که تا به امروز جز مثل انگل از ما خوردن هیچ سودی برای ما نداشته و کلی هم برای خودمون دشمن تو منطقه خریدیم
آبروی ایران تو منطقه به خاطر حمایت از اسد رفت. هم هزینه مالی هم هزینه سیاسی و از دست دادن محبوبیتمون در منطقه به ما تحمیل شد
هزینه پولی ایران تو جنگ سوریه بالای چند ده میلیارد بوده که احتمال زیاد هیچ وقت به ما پس داده نخواهد شد
جهت اثبات حرفم هم یه نگاه خیلی مختصر به آمار تجارت سوریه با ترکیه و عربستان کافی هست + حرف‌های نماینده مجلس

اون احمق‌هایی که برگشتن طالبان به قدرت رو جشن می‌گرفتند باید امروز پاسخگو باشن
چندین بار گفتم طالبان یک خطر جدی برای ایران هست و تسلطشون به افغانستان کاملاً علیه منافع ما هست
نشستید جشن گرفتید و آمریکا رو مسخره کردید و گفتید این طالبان تغییر کرده در حالیکه بدجور رودست خوردیم از آمریکا

امروز ۲ خطر بسیار جدی برای ایران وجود داره
یکی طالبان در شرق و یکی ترکیه اردوغانی در غرب
حالا آقایون مدام بیان روی شاخ و شونه کشیدن طالبان برای ما ماله بکشن که سوء تفاهم هست
یا بیان روی تحرکات امنیتی آذربایجان ماله بکشن و برن پیمان‌های اقتصادی و اینها با علیف ببندن
باز بیان روی جنگ آب ترکیه و افغانستان با ایران ماله بکشن در حالیکه حتی پایتخت کشور تو گرد و خاک فرو رفته

جمهوری اسلامی هم جلوی هر ۲ نه تنها منفعل هست بلکه رسماً داره بهشون باج می‌ده
افغان‌ها رو اگه شده با نسل کشی باید از ایران انداخت بیرون
ایران توانایی پذیرش جمعیتی که شاید ده پونزده سال دیگه حتی به ۱۰ میلیون برسه رو نداره
به خصوص که این جماعت به هیچ وجه دوست ایران نیستند و شباهت زبانی ما به معنی یکسان بودن فرهنگی نیست
فرهنگ این جماعت افغانستانی که دارن وارد ایران می‌شن با فرهنگ ایرانی‌ها نه تنها همخونی نداره بلکه تضاد داره

شاید تو افغانستان فقط هزاره‌ها دوست ایران بودند که اون هم با پشتیبانی جمهوری اسلامی از طالبان ریده شده توش
مابقی افغان‌ها همون‌هایی هستند که بارها به ایران خیانت کردند در طول تاریخ و محمود افغانشون حمله مغول رو روسفید کرد
اگه فکر می‌کنی تاجیک‌ها دوست ایران هستند نگاه به خیانت تاجیکستان به ایران بعد از اون همه خرج ایران اونجا بکنید
همین که روحانی اومد و ول‌خرجی‌های احمدی‌نژادی تو تاجیکستان تموم شد تاجیکستان شد رفیق ناب عربستان
رفتیم براشون سد و نیروگاه رایگان ساختیم که برن بشن نوکر عربستان علیه ما. کشوری که حتی به فارسی می‌گه تاجیکی
دقیقاً همون کاری که جیبوتی با ایران کرد رو برادران تاجیک با ما کردن
افغان‌ها هم همون مسیر رو رفتند و دارن می‌رن. مسیر افغان‌ها جدا کردن فرهنگشون از ایران بوده و هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> چنان می‌گی فاطمیون فاطمیون انگار مثلاً تشکیل یه گروه مزدور برای جنگ نیابتی هنر خیلی خاصی بوده و مثلاً فاطمیون تو سوریه کلی پیروزی داشتن
> فاطمیون یعنی بردن یه مشت بدبخت گوشت دم توپ که دنبال گرفتن ملیت ایرانی بودن به جنگی که جز پول خرج کردن برای ما هنوز هیچی نداشته
> تنها در صورتی فاطمیون به درد بخور هست که منطقه بافر ایجاد کنیم و یک بخشی از افغانستان رو جدا کنیم و بدیم دست این گروه
> اما جدا کردنش باید با حمایت کامل ارتش و سپاه ایران باشه. اون اف-۴‌هایی که به درد موزه می‌خورن فقط جلو طالبان کارایی دارن
> 
> بارها گفتم و باز هم می‌گم که سودی که سوریه به ترکیه و عربستانی که کشورش رو به این وضعیت کشوندن می‌رسونه چند برابر ماست
> رفتیم اسدی رو نجات دادیم که تا به امروز جز مثل انگل از ما خوردن هیچ سودی برای ما نداشته و کلی هم برای خودمون دشمن تو منطقه خریدیم
> آبروی ایران تو منطقه به خاطر حمایت از اسد رفت. هم هزینه مالی هم هزینه سیاسی و از دست دادن محبوبیتمون در منطقه به ما تحمیل شد
> هزینه پولی ایران تو جنگ سوریه بالای چند ده میلیارد بوده که احتمال زیاد هیچ وقت به ما پس داده نخواهد شد
> جهت اثبات حرفم هم یه نگاه خیلی مختصر به آمار تجارت سوریه با ترکیه و عربستان کافی هست + حرف‌های نماینده مجلس
> 
> اون احمق‌هایی که برگشتن طالبان به قدرت رو جشن می‌گرفتند باید امروز پاسخگو باشن
> چندین بار گفتم طالبان یک خطر جدی برای ایران هست و تسلطشون به افغانستان کاملاً علیه منافع ما هست
> نشستید جشن گرفتید و آمریکا رو مسخره کردید و گفتید این طالبان تغییر کرده در حالیکه بدجور رودست خوردیم از آمریکا
> 
> امروز ۲ خطر بسیار جدی برای ایران وجود داره
> یکی طالبان در شرق و یکی ترکیه اردوغانی در غرب
> حالا آقایون مدام بیان روی شاخ و شونه کشیدن طالبان برای ما ماله بکشن که سوء تفاهم هست
> یا بیان روی تحرکات امنیتی آذربایجان ماله بکشن و برن پیمان‌های اقتصادی و اینها با علیف ببندن
> باز بیان روی جنگ آب ترکیه و افغانستان با ایران ماله بکشن در حالیکه حتی پایتخت کشور تو گرد و خاک فرو رفته
> 
> جمهوری اسلامی هم جلوی هر ۲ نه تنها منفعل هست بلکه رسماً داره بهشون باج می‌ده
> افغان‌ها رو اگه شده با نسل کشی باید از ایران انداخت بیرون
> ایران توانایی پذیرش جمعیتی که شاید ده پونزده سال دیگه حتی به ۱۰ میلیون برسه رو نداره
> به خصوص که این جماعت به هیچ وجه دوست ایران نیستند و شباهت زبانی ما به معنی یکسان بودن فرهنگی نیست
> فرهنگ این جماعت افغانستانی که دارن وارد ایران می‌شن با فرهنگ ایرانی‌ها نه تنها همخونی نداره بلکه تضاد داره
> 
> شاید تو افغانستان فقط هزاره‌ها دوست ایران بودند که اون هم با پشتیبانی جمهوری اسلامی از طالبان ریده شده توش
> مابقی افغان‌ها همون‌هایی هستند که بارها به ایران خیانت کردند در طول تاریخ و محمود افغانشون حمله مغول رو روسفید کرد
> اگه فکر می‌کنی تاجیک‌ها دوست ایران هستند نگاه به خیانت تاجیکستان به ایران بعد از اون همه خرج ایران اونجا بکنید
> همین که روحانی اومد و ول‌خرجی‌های احمدی‌نژادی تو تاجیکستان تموم شد تاجیکستان شد رفیق ناب عربستان
> رفتیم براشون سد و نیروگاه رایگان ساختیم که برن بشن نوکر عربستان علیه ما. کشوری که حتی به فارسی می‌گه تاجیکی
> دقیقاً همون کاری که جیبوتی با ایران کرد رو برادران تاجیک با ما کردن
> افغان‌ها هم همون مسیر رو رفتند و دارن می‌رن. مسیر افغان‌ها جدا کردن فرهنگشون از ایران بوده و هست​



روزی که ما تو این فروم گفتیم دمشق سقوط نمیکنه مسخره خاص و عام بودیم 
از ۵۰۰ بگیر تا موسی

حالا شد فاطمیون هنری نکردند
عجب

صد و سی کشور در کنفرانس سوریه پس از اسد شرکت کردند

صد و سی​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> روزی که ما تو این فروم گفتیم دمشق سقوط نمیکنه مسخره خاص و عام بودیم
> از ۵۰۰ بگیر تا موسی
> 
> حالا شد فاطمیون هنری نکردند
> عجب
> 
> صد و سی کشور در کنفرانس سوریه پس از اسد شرکت کردند
> 
> صد و سی​


من هیچ وقت نگفتم دمشق سقوط می‌کنه
اتفاقاً من همون موقع معتقد بودم دمشق سقوط نمی‌کنه

بحث سر این هست که فاطمیون کجای این داستان هست؟
فاطمیون رو بذار جلوی حزب‌الله لبنانی که تو سوریه بود
کل فاطمیون شاید بیشتر از ۱۰ هزار نفر نشن

واقعاً فکر می‌کنی فاطمیون و زینبیون بدون کمک مستقیم ارتش و سپاه جلو طالبان دوام میارن؟

یه جور فاطمیون رو گنده می‌کنی انگار فاطمیون سوریه رو نگه داشتند
حالا بحث اینی که چه خیانت‌هایی به ایران از طرف دوستانمون شده جای خود​


Stryker1982 said:


> دارند تجهیزات را به مرز می فرستند. چیزی به نام طالبان طرفدار ایران نیستند.


Do you have a source that they are sending military equipment to the border?


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518697838900830208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Remember how some people on here think it was good when they took over Afghanistan. Me & @TheImmortal we knew this day would come and it is only the beginning.



Yes remember when we said watch what will happen? We are replacing one evil with another.

When you are a right they disappear into shadows. When you are wrong they scream it from rooftops. Oh well, the sane will remember our words.

The Taliban has already threatened Pakistan! Pakistan! I mean they are brothers in arms! If they can threaten Pakistan imagine what they will do to Iran?

As Taliban get desperate for income get ready for explosion in poppy and drug trade. Get ready to see more border clashes and guards dying to smugglers.

Can Taliban hold the whole country and govern? Can they keep factions of their group from “going off the reserve”? How long till ISIS migrates from Syria and Iraq to Afghanistan and rebuilds itself? How long till Taliban members defect to ISIS over disagreements?

We shall see....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> ! I mean they are brothers in arms!


Brothers in arms
LoL
Afghanistan is our enemy from day one.
First we replaced Communists with Taliban but USA attacked and Taliban got out of power.
Now they are again in power but they are anti Pakistan nowadays.

If they will remain so
We will have to continue great game in Afghanistan.
Our only shortcoming is fuc#ked up economy other wise Afghanistan is very easy to deal with.

From security point of view:
Stronger and armed anti Pakistan ANA at one border and Armed to the teeth India is disaster for us.

That is why we supported Taliban because no one will give Taliban conventional weapons.


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Brothers in arms
> LoL
> Afghanistan is our enemy from day one.
> First we replaced Communists with Taliban but USA attacked and Taliban got out of power.
> Now they are again in power but they are anti Pakistan nowadays.
> 
> If they will remain so
> We will have to continue great game in Afghanistan.
> Our only shortcoming is fuc#ked up economy other wise Afghanistan is very easy to deal with.
> 
> From security point of view:
> Stronger and armed anti Pakistan ANA at one border and Armed to the teeth India is disaster for us.
> 
> That is why we supported Taliban because no one will give Taliban conventional weapons.





TheImmortal said:


> Yes remember when we said watch what will happen? We are replacing one evil with another.
> 
> When you are a right they disappear into shadows. When you are wrong they scream it from rooftops. Oh well, the sane will remember our words.
> 
> The Taliban has already threatened Pakistan! Pakistan! I mean they are brothers in arms! If they can threaten Pakistan imagine what they will do to Iran?
> 
> As Taliban get desperate for income get ready for explosion in poppy and drug trade. Get ready to see more border clashes and guards dying to smugglers.
> 
> Can Taliban hold the whole country and govern? Can they keep factions of their group from “going off the reserve”? How long till ISIS migrates from Syria and Iraq to Afghanistan and rebuilds itself? How long till Taliban members defect to ISIS over disagreements?
> 
> We shall see....


Pakistan ISI helped the Taliban with basic weapons, but I do not think they are brothers in arms, and I don't think ISI regards them as such.

Taliban is just a useful tool, and even Iran was accused of supporting some elements of Taliban against the Ashraf government. What is very bad from a Pakistan - Iran point of view is instability and civil war, where refugees will go to Iran and Pakistan. Even more so, a Pashtun supremest government is also bad for Pakistan because of the large Pashtun population that they'd want to entice to create their own Pashtun state in Pakistan and Iran of course having to deal with Hazaras and Tajik migration.

Nothing stopping ISI from giving ATGMs and Manpads to them but they don't because the support has limits. What we have now is a Taliban armed with American weapons and armoured vehicles (on purpose), that will be used for anti-Pak and anti-Iran activities/clashes. This was America's last f*** you to Iran and Pakistan before leaving.



QWECXZ said:


> Do you have a source that they are sending military equipment to the border?











I reverse searched the image. It's a new image never seen before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> اون احمق‌هایی که برگشتن طالبان به قدرت رو جشن می‌گرفتند باید امروز پاسخگو باشن


We had a lot of taliban apologists here working as taliban pr agents trying to legitimize these donkeys, when shit inevitably goes down I will make sure to tag every single one of them and shame them to the oblivion. Also those famous pundits who were legitimizing these Neanderthals on the internet, like that piece of shit Raefipour or that mp who said taliban is the "جنبش اصیل" of the region etc etc, should be forced to fight the talibs at gun point. These terrorist sympathizers shouldn't be able to weasel their way out it this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> We had a lot of taliban apologists here working as taliban pr agents trying to legitimize these donkeys, when shit inevitably goes down I will make sure to tag every single one of them and shame them to the oblivion. Also those famous pundits who were legitimizing these Neanderthals on the internet, like that piece of shit Raefipour or that mp who said taliban is the "جنبش اصیل" of the region etc etc, should be forced to fight the talibs at gun point. These terrorist sympathizers shouldn't be able to weasel their way out it this time.


We have a surplus of apologists here unfortunately, trying to justify every stupid move that the IR makes as something sophisticated with a strategic outlook while we all know that in reality it's just pure incompetence on the part of the regime and their stupid policies are costing Iran dearly and we're losing time fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> We have a surplus of apologists here unfortunately, trying to justify every stupid move that the IR makes as something sophisticated with a strategic outlook while we all know that in reality it's just pure incompetence on the part of the regime and their stupid policies are costing Iran dearly and we're losing time fast.


As we all know. IR is perfect, and theirs never mistakes  everything is perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

ده سال ما و یاور اینجا گفتیم قاره پیما داریم
گفتند نمیتونن یک توستر هوا کنن
تا امروز خبرش صریح تر اومد
یاور تو آی ام اف گفت با اون انگلیسی شکسته اش

گفتیم سوریه سقوط نمیکنه
گفتن خود تهران هم در خطره
سوریه که رفت

گفتیم سالها وسایل بمب هسته ای رو آماده کردند
گفتند حسن روحانی فروخت همه چیز رو رفت

در افغانستان هم تا بشه باید غیر مستقیم وارد بشیم
طالبان جنبش اصیل نیست ولی ما هم نباید در دامی بیفتیم که آمریکا و شوروی افتادند
باید باهوش عمل کرد

وضعیت اوکراین رو نیز خواهیم دید
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Cthulhu said:


> We had a lot of taliban apologists here working as taliban pr agents trying to legitimize these donkeys, when shit inevitably goes down I will make sure to tag every single one of them and shame them to the oblivion. Also those famous pundits who were legitimizing these Neanderthals on the internet, like that piece of shit Raefipour or that mp who said taliban is the "جنبش اصیل" of the region etc etc, should be forced to fight the talibs at gun point. These terrorist sympathizers shouldn't be able to weasel their way out it this time.



Come on @Cthulhu cant you see these are peace loving donkeys who are clearly under the control of the CIA/Mossad and have been forced to do their evil bidding. Rumors are these Ashkenazi Jews have mastered the dark magic of mind control. 

These donkeys do not hate Iranians at heart, they are just misunderstood individuals who are trying to spread love thru violence  

I mean over 20 years ago they brought so many Iranian diplomats and their wives and children love via beheading. They were misunderstood then and misunderstood now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> We had a lot of taliban apologists here working as taliban pr agents trying to legitimize these donkeys, when shit inevitably goes down I will make sure to tag every single one of them and shame them to the oblivion. Also those famous pundits who were legitimizing these Neanderthals on the internet, like that piece of shit Raefipour or that mp who said taliban is the "جنبش اصیل" of the region etc etc, should be forced to fight the talibs at gun point. These terrorist sympathizers shouldn't be able to weasel their way out it this time.


ما گفتیم تعامل باطالبان راحت تر از ت.عامل با آمریکاست. پس احتمال واکنش متقابل ایران هست. احتمال بالای درگیری بین طالبان و پاکستان هم هست. فعالیت های مرزی طالبان بی ربط به اختلافات با پاکستان نیست. احتمال جنگ با پاکستان رو میدهند. به همین دلیل با محکم کردن نوار مرزی با ایران به دنبال تنش با پاکستان هستند. این یک فرایند منطقی برای جلوگیری تجاوز از طرف کشور ثالث در زمان جنگه

@QWECXZ @Stryker1982 

مقاله تهران تایمز اگر یادتون باشه با طرفداری از سالبان به طالب ها هشدار میداد که احتمال هماهنگی پاکستان با آمریکا علیه دولت طالبان بسیار بالاست. این سیگنال سیاسی رو بذارید کنار این اتفاقات

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> Respectively speaking brother, I simply do not think this is the case.
> 
> Those numbers just don't really coincide with any sort of reality that one can rationalize with because of all of the necessary logistical/storage related assets needed to maintain all these weapons. I can entertain 10,000 BMs (maybe) but 20,000 or more is really pushing the constraints of what a nation can feasibly do before it teeters on the edge of utter insanity.



I believe the opposite is the case, and that there are no material restrictions in this regard.

For a country like Iran, BM mass production is not as complex nor as resource-consuming as some have been trying to suggest. The difficult part is to master the technology, test and improve it to attain sufficient reliability etc. Other than that, you even have 3D-printed rocket engines now. So, there's no obstacle for voluminous mass production, at least not for Iran.

The reason no other country has embarked on a similarly ambitious BM program, is simply because no other country's defence doctrine is comparable to the Iranian one, and none is centered around BM's like the Iranian doctrine.

Just because no one did it before, it doesn't mean Iran won't. On the contrary, the main characteristic of Iranian military planning is precisely the out-of-the box thinking, and this in fact is an absolute necessity considering the conventional disparity between Iran and its main existential enemy, namely the zio-American empire.

This whole topic is nothing but a testimony to the genius of the Islamic Republic's decision-makers, seeing how they have achieved deterrence against the US-led alliance. Had they not, Iran would have been subjected to full scale military aggression a hundred times over since 9-11, no ifs and buts.



Blue In Green said:


> Imagine the sheer amounts of *physical space* needed to store thousands upon thousands of booster sections not just the warheads... I mean, hey if they found a way to do it that being decades of boring into mountain sides to create space for them, then so be it. More power to them, but then again my gut feeling is telling that Iran doesn't have that many but still enough to complete its wartime objectives as well as establish conventional counter-force deterrence.



Space is the issue? Frankly, this ought to be the very least of your concerns, brother. All don't need to be stored in underground bunkers, they can be individually dispersed across Iran's huge territory and this alone will largely ensure their safety because for all its strength in the intelligence department, the enemy will not be able to identify 10.000 locations at once, let alone neutralize them.

Besides, I'm not certain sure to what extent you're fathoming the actual size of Korean- and Iranian-style underground bases or more aptly, underground cities. Some years ago, analysis of a satellite image indicated that one such installation in Korea is covering an area of several square kilometers. Even if the average Iranian underground city is slightly smaller, Iran has over thirty of them (at least one per province, as per the statement of a military official).

For my part I will go any day with Pataramesh's educated estimate over those of anti-IR internet users or the US regime itself. To even take the latter sources seriously when it comes to Iranian defence matters would be, well, rather ill-advised. My personal guesstimate always put Iran's BM arsenal at anywhere between 10.000 to 20.000 units, but since Pataramesh's "Tweet", I revised my take and will now postulate that 20.000 represents a minimal estimate, 30.000 to 50.000 being more realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Iranian border guards have APCs and realistically Iran can deploy fighter jets, drones, laser guided artillery, missiles, tanks. The Taliban are really pushing their luck with both Pakistan and Iran lately. In the clip you can see the Iranian border guards are outnumbered.



The relevance of this border incident shouldn't be exaggerated either. Footage shown did not depict exacerbated tension between the two sides' border guards, and it's merely one pick-up truck we're talking about. Of course, even a single automobile unlawfully confiscated / stolen by any neighbor is too much, but this particular instance is not the catastrophic bloody border clash some seem to be under the delusion of.

Now if there are other, more serious points of concern about the Afghan government, that's a different matter, and it'd be useful if proper reports from Iranian media could be shared on the subject.



sha ah said:


> It's also because Russians view Ukrainians as "fraternal brothers"



This is something too many people influenced by baseless NATO propaganda about "evil" Russia bombing Ukraine to the stone age, or conversely about "weak" Russia lacking ammunition or being incapable of crushing Ukrainian forces on a larger scale or at a faster pace, fail to realize.

Not only does Russia view Ukrainians as a closely related nation but more importantly, the majority in southern and eastern Ukraine *are *actually Russians. This along with the fact that Ukraine has relatively advanced and numerous infrastructures and industries which the Russians would prefer to recover intact, implies and explains why Russia is not resorting to NATO-style carpet bombing.

Whether the US regime has been brainwashing Ukrainians into resenting Russia like it is doing with the people of Azarbaijan Republic vis à vis Iran is irrelevant in this regard: the correct strategy will still consist in *counter-information warfare*, *not* in endorsing the enemy's narrative. Any competent strategist will confirm what a fatal mistake the latter approach would represent. Be always wary of individuals who try to legitimize the enemy's discourse by feeding it directly. These are either just naive elements, emotively driven folk or outright infiltrators (e.g. Shirazi clan etc).

_____



TheImmortal said:


> This is what a top US official said on record:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518540245897199616
> It is quite clear the West managed to turn Ukraine against its fraternal brother. Like they turned Azeribajian against Iran.



But I thought America and Isra"el" are innocent, that they never had a hand in cultivating enemies for their adversaries... Flip flopping when it serves the argument of the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> I think the opposite is the case, and that there are no material restrictions in this regard.
> 
> For a country like Iran, BM mass production is not as complex nor as resource consuming as some have been trying to suggest. The difficult part is to master the technology, test and improve it to attain sufficient reliability etc. Other than that, you even have 3D-printed BM engines now. So, there's no obstacle for extremely voluminous mass production.
> 
> The reason no other country has embarked on a similarly ambitious BM program, is simply because no other country's defence doctrine is comparable to Iran's, and none of these are centered around BM's like the Iranian doctrine.
> 
> Just because no one did it before, it doesn't mean Iran won't. On the contrary, the main characteristic of Iranian military planners is precisely their out-of-the box thinking, and this in fact is an absolute necessity considering the conventional disparity between Iran and its main existential enemy, namely the zio-American empire.
> 
> This whole topic is nothing but a testimony to the genius of the Islamic Republic's decision-makers, seeing how they have achieved full blown deterrence against the US-led alliance. Had they not, Iran would have been attacked a hundred times over after 9-11, no ifs and buts.
> 
> 
> 
> Space is the issue? Frankly, this ought to be the very least of your concerns, brother. All don't need to be stored in underground bunkers, they can be dispersed across Iran's huge territory and this alone will largely ensure their safety because for all its strength in the intelligence department, the enemy will not be able to identify 10.000 locations at once, let alone neutralize them.
> 
> Besides, I'm not sure to what extent you fathom the actual size of Korean- and Iranian-style underground bases or more aptly, underground cities. Some years ago, analysis of a satellite image indicated that one such installation in Korea is covering an area of several square kilometers. Even if the average Iranian underground city is slightly smaller, Iran has over thirty of them (at least one per province, as per the statement of a military official).
> 
> For my part I will go any day with Pataramesh's educated estimate over those of anti-IR / zio-apologetic internet users or the US regime itself. To even take the latter sources seriously when it comes to Iranian defence matters would be, well, rather short sighted to say the least. I always used to guesstimate that Iran's BM arsenal should reach anywhere between 10.000 to 20.000 units, but since Pataramesh's "Tweet", I revised my take and will now postulate that 20.000 represents a very minimal estimate, 30.000 to 50.000 being far more realistic.



If Iran does indeed have 30,000-50,000 Ballistic missiles (of different makes and types)... then they've solved their WMD issue no? I guess the only obstacle left would be modes of firing that many efficiently. We've seen the Ballistic Missile MLRS system (ground breaking revelation at the time), coupled with TELs and other methods of fire both mobile and static. I hope there is enough points to fire from. 

Although to be completely honest... entertaining that quantity of missiles would have to bring up the subject of utter destruction of enemy states due to sheer volume of fire from that many weapons blasting anything of relevance over and over and over and over. Israel (for example) would 1000% flattened from North to South if Iran wished. 

I just... 30,000... Aziz, vaghan shomah fekr-mikooni Iran engaht dareh?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> If Iran does indeed have 30,000-50,000 Ballistic missiles (of different makes and types)... then they've solved their WMD issue no? I guess the only obstacle left would be modes of firing that many efficiently. We've seen the Ballistic Missile MLRS system (ground breaking revelation at the time), coupled with TELs and other methods of fire both mobile and static. I hope there is enough points to fire from.



They wouldn't be fired all at once, and TEL's are reusable. Iran's deterrence against the US does rely on a devastating opening A2/AD strike, however this doesn't mean that the BM stockpile shouldn't go beyond this, if alone for other types of conflict scenarii.

Indeed, the revolving MLBS that was unveiled not long ago is one way of compensating for personnel. The very existence of such a system can be seen as an additional indication that Iran's BM arsenal has grown to such numbers that it exceeds manpower availability and makes some degree of automation necessary.



Blue In Green said:


> I just... 30,000... Aziz, vaghan shomah fekr-mikooni Iran engaht dareh?



Sad dar sad mo'taghedam Irān bālāye bis-hezār mushake bālistik dāre. Agar in ragham hanuz be si-cheheltā nareside bāshe, bezudi mirese enshĀllāh. Inke "Pataramesh" be hamin natije resid, ta'idieye besiār khubist az nazare man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Diictodon said:


> Why is there no Iranian defence forums? There used to be one that had a nice thread on Khordad 3 but its gone. I noticed Diaspora Iranians seem to be pro Western intervention in Iran so prehaps that's why? Its only on Defencepk and Sinodefence where Iranian news is talked about



1) Nobody seems to have the time, financial resources and motivation to create such an forum. The ones launched more recently apparently did not conform to the graphical and technical expectations of present day internet users (forum software was not popular enough), hence there was little activity and they were rapidly discontinued.

2) Even if an Iranian defence forum went online, the zio-American enemy has become so desperate that it cannot afford to tolerate even a single website based outside of Iran and frequented by more than say, ten or twenty people, if that website contributes to a positive perception of Iran and the Islamic Republic. So if IR oppositionists are outnumbered by loyalists, the enemy will dispatch trained infiltrators into these forums.

I would recommend reading up on Cass Sunstein's writings about "cognitive infiltration". Sunstein is the zionist US official considered to be one of the fathers of the concept of "colored revolutions". In a piece authored either by Sunstein himself or by some other US regime shill, they explicitly mention* internet forums *and describe how to infiltrate and subvert them so as to prevent the proliferation of lines of thinking that aren't in the interests of the regime in Washington.

So much for these considerations representing a "conspiracy theory", like zionist and pro-NATO Iranians would claim.












Conspiracy Theories


Many millions of people hold conspiracy theories; they believe that powerful people have worked together in order to withhold the truth about some important practice or some terrible event. A recent example is the belief, widespread in some parts of the world, that the attacks of 9/11 were...




chicagounbound.uchicago.edu





3) If all the above fails to produce the desired outcome, owners and admins of such a forum living outside of Iran can be exposed to pressure and to threats of legal action by the regimes of the countries they're staying in.



Sardar330 said:


> These khawarij also tell hadith from yazeed (L) and shimr (L)
> 
> May Allah gather them in resurrection day with yazeed (L) shimr (L) and zionist pals.
> 
> Ameen Ya Rabbul Alameen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2022/04/22/0/3459716.mp4



This forum is filled with anti-IR, pro-American and zionist Iranians, shahis, Manoto- / BBC-watchers and other such specimens who will try and defend the US and zionist apartheid entity at all costs, and cover up the decisive role played by the regimes in Washington, Tel Aviv and Brussels in propping up these takfiri terrorists.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> Amazing how the hardcore "Islamists" of Iran try to change history of Iran...first they try to change our language into Arabic..now as you can see of what "mohsen" is writing they are trying to make Iran's pre-Islamic history to disappear...and they have started this "elimination" process with our great founding father "Cyrus" ..next in line will be our Persian dynasties..and soon they will claim that Persians were borne "Muslim" 7000 years ago and they just did not know it until Islamic Republic came to being.....



What's your opinion about Iranians who promote hostility against other Iranian nations such as Afghanistan and Tajikistan, and thereby directly contribute to nearly two centuries of Anglo-zionist imperial divide and rule designed to turn Iranians against each other along "ethno"-linguistic lines? Is this constitutive of some sort of a new brand of "non-pan-"Iranian nationalism, because it sure as heck doesn't sound like any of the traditional currents of Iranian nationalism I was given to study so far?

Watch local US-apologists pretend that hostile extra-regional powers have "nothing to do with it", that Afghans and Tajiks have had nothing but hatred for us for hundreds of years, and so on. But well informed patriots know full well how the British empire spared no effort to cultivate and exacerbate anti-Iranian sentiment among some of our Afghan brothers all along the 19th century, and how NATO regimes are presently involved in trying to create an artificial dissociation between the Persian language on the one hand, and its Dari and Tajik sub-dialects on the other, among many other such anti-Iranian endeavours specifically designed to neutralize Iran's immense civilizational appeal, which naturally shines into every direction outside her current borders.

The fact that Afghans and Tajiks speak Persian, the fact that they are "ethnically" Iranian for the most part, the fact that they celebrate Noruz and are, in short, Iranian peoples, is a *massive *boon for Iranian foreign policy. To ignore this and isolate the Islamic Republic of Iran from these other Iranian nations, or worse to suggest that they are fatally doomed to be ungrateful, hostile and so on, this is what incompetence would look like. In addition to playing into the hands of the enemy, which does not want to see Iran have any sort of influence anywhere outside her borders. As said, you never, never feed the enemy's discourse, you oppose it with counter-information warfare, even as you are involved in a hot conflict against a proxy of theirs.

Example: the zionist regime and its stooges are known to be at the forefront of sponsoring Azari separatism against Iran, as well as anti-Iranian irredentist propaganda in the so-called Republic of Azarbaijan.

Specially dedicated to the zionists and US-apologists of this forum:






Now you have two options:

A) Either you conform to the narrative concocted by the enemy, adopt a reverse image of Azari separatist discourse and start presenting Azari Iranians as an alien, rebellious, historically traitorous element, citing the Pishevaris and so on as "proof" => you are either not particularly apt at understanding politics, or you are an infiltrator working for the enemy.

B) On the contrary, you double down on integrationist discourse, highlighting how Azaris are in fact and have always been part and parcel of the Iranian nation. You stress the huge pool of commonality over the incremental difference that our enemies have historically been experts at blowing out of proportion and instrumentalizing.

The thing is, Iran's enemies are extremely powerful, especially in the media and propaganda department, so of course, there have been setbacks for us in this regard, and there will be many more in future. But to treat setbacks as a fatality and as an excuse for abandoning Iran's proactive policy with regards to these nations is the essence of foolishness, and directly serves the agenda of Iran's main existential enemies, i.e. the US and zionist regimes.



aryobarzan said:


> WTF!...They are playing with fire.😡😡



Not really, my friend. If this was the case, in forty three years the fire you're thinking of would have caught.

_____



Muhammed45 said:


> The Persian language will not disappear dear Aryo, obviously it is a living one. But considering the fact that Arabic words have entered this language, it is impossible to remove it from Iranian literature. Even Ferdowsi the Great Persian poet never tried such thing, he despised savagery of some elements among Arabs but praised prophet and his family and prophet's bright rules. As I said before, Arabic language has extensively empowered Persian. Unless you decided to return to the خط میخی era which is a bit impossible and also a wrong decision. You cannot remove Iranian history all of a sudden and Burn all poets, Scientific achievements in Arabic and claim that Arabic had no role in Iranian literature/science.
> 
> The other part of your comment points to the history. Honestly, Jews have written the history Books. These bastards have changed every line of history in their own favor, therefore we have no solid evidence of the past specially after Mongol invasion which resulted in Burning of valuable historical evidence. Have you asked yourself, why do the Zionists value cyrus so much? Why doesn't US empire of lies return the historical remnants of Achaemenid empire?
> 
> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هخامنشی‌گرایی عمق تاریخی ایران نیست/ ردپای یهود در تحریف واقعیات تاریخی ایران
> 
> 
> در سالهای اخیر موج جدیدی از باستانگرایی های شووینیستی در فضای مجازی و در تولیدات کتابهای تاریخی ما مشاهده می شود. حتی برخی دولتمردان نیز اخیرا تاکید زیادی بر تاریخ ایران باستان و به خصوص هخامنشیان دارند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qodsna.com



This is an important point you mentioned. Indeed, those who are annoyed by the presence of Arabic words in the Persian language have to be reminded that the entirety of what's left of Iranian literature, and which in fact constitutes one of Iran's unrivaled civilizational treasures, is composed in Modern Persian and as such, incorporates some Arabic vocabs, whether we like it or not.

Even Ferdosi's Shahnameh does not eliminate them fully:

Moïnfar calculates that the Šāh-nāma contains *706 words of Arabic origin*, occurring a total of 8,938 times, which yields 8.8 percent of Arabic in the vocabulary (i.e., individual tokens), and a frequency of occurrence of 2.4 percent

I doubt these authors and poets can be considered as "traitors" for using some words of Arabic origin. Not to mention that these are not just pronounced in a different way, but also very often have a different nuance and are employed in a completely different manner than in Arabic itself.

One should also be reminded that the reverse is true as well, since Arabic too integrated loanwords from Persian.

Now, I'm not condemning those who try to use as much local Iranian vocabulary as possible. But there seems to be this belief among some that the Islamic Republic has been following a deliberate policy of replacing Persian words with Arabic ones in every day use. This is not factual. Some people might have advocated it, but such policies were never implemented in any meaningful way by state authorities. As indicated earlier, officials in the Islamic Republic have even contributed to the preservation of the Modern Persian language, as seen with the institute headed by Haddad-Adel, or in the Supreme Leader's numerous speeches where he praises and commends the literary wealth of Persian.

Regarding Cyrus and the Achaemenids, although it's true that Iran's ancient history is not as well documented as that of certain other nations and although zionists and Anglo-Saxon imperialists have been and are trying to manipulate it to their advantage, I personally do not doubt the existence of Cyrus. Acknowledging it, in my opinion, is not serving the enemy's agenda.

However, the enemy does indeed have such an agenda with regards to Iran's ancient history, and it must be countered. This agenda is a threat to Iran in three main ways, as far as I can tell:

1) Attempts by zionists to instrumentalize the story of Cyrus emancipating Jews from Babylonian captivity and allowing them to rebuild their temple in Palestine. In particular, zionists will try to fabricate the notion that there's some sort of an extraordinary, special historic bond linking the Iranians with Jewish people, and that therefore the Islamic Republic is supposedly "betraying" the heritage of ancient Iran.

2) Attempts by zionists, adepts of the Haifan Bahai organization as well as western imperialists, to equate the Achaemenid state with Persian "ethnicity", and thereby, the call into question the very concept of Iran as a harmonious unified nation. This is part of the relentless zio-American attempts to instigate "ethno-separatism" against Iran. The utterances of French zionist sayan Bernard Henri Lévy, who sought to portray Iran as a "Nazi" invention whilst at the same time singing praises of ancient Persia (as opposed to Iran), and whilst at the same time supporting Kurdish separatism across the board, offer a perfect window into what sort of a plan the zionist enemy is hatching: the dismantling and balkanization of Iran along "ethno"-linguistic lines.

3) The third threat is possibly the most overlooked one, but is not less dangerous. And that is, efforts by western regimes and by their dominant oligarchy to "universalize" Iranian civilization. In other terms, to gradually foster the idea that Iranian culture and history, as well as its main markers and symbols, in fact belong to mankind as a whole, and that therefore, it wouldn't make any sense to set them apart as characteristically or properly Iranian. This is perfectly consistent with the general globalist onslaught on national cultures, as well as their attempt to dilute national identities, histories and civilizations into their planned one-world regime.

You can already witness clear signs of this strategy with the way in which Jalaleddin Rumi is increasingly considered a rootless, "universal" kind of poet and how his Iranian origins are more and more downplayed in America (where he has become one of the most read and most popular poets) and elsewhere in the west.

Another example is how the enemy has been working to split up the unifying force of Noruz, a festival common and specific to Iranian peoples and peoples of the Greater Iranian civilizational sphere. The enemy's social engineering is focusing on denial of the Iranianness of Noruz, which it is replacing with "ethnic" references. If you were in the west, brother, you'd see how immigrant communities of Iranian civilizational backgrounds are encouraged by western state authorities at the national and especially local levels (municipalities) to hold physically separate Noruz celebrations: Persian, Kurdish and Afghan. Likewise, each of these communities will term Noruz as a festival of their own, e.g. "Noruz, the Kurdish New Year" on the one hand, "Noruz, the Persian New Year" on the other. You will hardly come across "Noruz, Iranian New Year". This atomization is conceived as a prelude to dissolution into a "universal" ensemble - it's always easier to digest smaller bits than large chunks i.e. unified nations.

Third example: a sculpture of the Cyrus cylinder referred to as "freedom sculpture" inaugurated in the city of Los Angeles, USA in 2017. Pay attention to the discourse accompanying the inauguration: Cyrus was suddenly turned into kind of a champion of cosmopolitanism and western-promoted concepts of "human rights", as a symbol of transborder unity of man, with his Iranian character being largely erased and obfuscated. Cyrus and his legacy as a battle cry for globalists and messianist zionists who have no tolerance for any national and religious specificity.






https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-freedom-sculpture-20170704-story.html

Many Iranians feel joy and pride when they see the president of the US regime deliver a Noruz message or arrange a Haft Sin at the White House. When a Cyrus sculpture is installed in California. When Rumi turns into a best seller in America. What they don't perceive, is the stealthy, poisoned dagger hidden beneath the sleeve which is covering the enemy's extended hand of feigned "friendship".

They don't understand how the enemy operates, and how anything positive it may say about Iranian culture or history is there to dissimulate its active policy of uprooting, dissolving, and destroying the Iranian nation and civilization.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> What's your opinion about Iranians who promote hostility against other Iranian nations such as Afghanistan and Tajikistan, and thereby directly contribute to nearly two centuries of Anglo-zionist imperial divide and rule designed to turn Iranians against each other along "ethno"-linguistic lines? Is this constitutive of some sort of a new brand of "non-pan-"Iranian nationalism, because it sure as heck doesn't sound like any of the traditional currents of Iranian nationalism I studied?
> 
> Watch local US-apologists pretend that hostile extra-regional powers have "nothing to do with it", that Afghans and Tajiks have had nothing but hatred for us for hundreds of years, and so on. But well informed patriots know full well how the British empire spared no effort to cultivate and exacerbate anti-Iranian sentiment among some of our Afghan brothers all along the 19th century, and how NATO regimes are presently involved in trying to create an artificial dissociation between the Persian language on the one hand, and its Dari and Tajik sub-dialects on the other, among many other such anti-Iranian endeavours specifically designed to neutralize Iran's immense civilizational appeal, which naturally shines into every direction outside her current borders.
> 
> The fact that Afghans and Tajiks speak Persian, the fact that they are "ethnically" Iranian for the most part, the fact that they celebrate Noruz and are, in short, Iranian peoples, is a *massive *boon for Iranian foreign policy. To ignore this and isolate the Islamic Republic of Iran from these others Iranian nations, or worse to suggest that these are fatally bound to be ungrateful, hostile and so on, this is what incompetence would look like. In addition to playing into the hands of the enemy, which does not want to see Iran have any sort of influence anywhere outside her borders. As said, you never, never feed the enemy's discourse, you oppose it with counter-information war, even as you are involved in a hot conflict against a proxy of theirs.
> 
> Example: the zionist regime and its stooges are known to be at the forefront of sponsoring Azari separatism against Iran, as well as anti-Iranian irrdentist propaganda in the so-called Republic of Azarbaijan.
> 
> Specially dedicated to the zionists and US-apologists of this forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have two options:
> 
> A) Either you conform to the narrative concocted by the enemy, adopt a reverse image of Azari separatist discourse and start presenting Azari Iranians as an alien, rebellious, historically traitorous element, citing the Pishevaris and so on as "proof" => you are either not particularly apt at understanding politics, or you are an infiltrator working for the enemy.
> 
> B) On the contrary, you double down on integrationist discourse, highlighting how Azaris are in fact and have always been part and parcel of the Iranian nation. You stress the huge pool of commonality over the incremental difference that our enemies have historically been experts at blowing out of proportion and instrumentalizing.
> 
> The thing is, Iran's enemies are extremely powerful, especially in the media and propaganda department, so of course, there have been setbacks for us in this regard, and there will be many more in future. But to treat setbacks as a fatality and as an excuse for abandoning Iran's proactive policy with regards to these nations is the essence of foolishness, and directly serves the agenda of Iran's main existential enemies, i.e. the US and zionist regimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, my friend. If this was the case, in forty three years the fire you're thinking of would have caught.
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> This is an important point you mentioned. Indeed, those who are sensitive and annoyed by the presence of Arabic words in the Persian language have to be reminded that practically the entirety of what's left of Iranian literature, and which in fact constitutes one of Iran's unrivaled civilizational treasures, is composed in Modern Persian and as such, incorporates some Arabic vocabs, whether we like it or not.
> 
> Even Ferdosi's Shahnameh does not eliminate them fully:
> 
> Moïnfar calculates that the Šāh-nāma contains *706 words of Arabic origin*, occurring a total of 8,938 times, which yields 8.8 percent of Arabic in the vocabulary (i.e., individual tokens), and a frequency of occurrence of 2.4 percent
> 
> I doubt these authors and poets can be considered as "traitors" for using some words of Arabic origin - not to mention that these are not just proncounced in a different way in Persian, but also very often have a different nuance and are employed in a very different manner than in Arabic itself.
> 
> One should also be reminded that the reverse is true as well, since Arabic too integrated loanwords from Persian.
> 
> Now, I'm not condemning those who try to use as much local Iranian vocabulary as possible. But there seems to be this belief among some that the Islamic Republic has been following a deliberate policy of replacing Persian words with Arabic ones in every day use. This is not factual. Some people might have advocated such policies, but they were never implemented in any meaningful way by state authorities. As indicated earlier, officials in the Islamic Republic have even contributed to the preservation of the Modern Persian language, as seen with the institute headed by Haddad-Adel, or in the Supreme Leader's numerous speeches where he praises and commends the literary wealth of Persian.
> 
> Regarding Cyrus and the Achaemenids, although it's true that Iran's ancient history is less documented than that of certain other nations and although zionists as well as Anglo-Saxon imperialists have been and are trying to manipulate it to their advantage, I personally do not doubt the existence of Cyrus. Acknowledging it, in my opinion, is not serving the enemy's agenda.
> 
> However, the enemy does indeed have such an agenda with regards to Iran's ancient history, and it must be countered. This agenda is a threat to Iran in three main ways, as far as I can tell:
> 
> 1) Attempts by zionists to instrumentalize reports about Cyrus emancipating Jews from Babylonian captivity and allowing them to rebuild their temple in Palestine. In particular, zionists will try to fabricate the notion that there's some sort of an extraordinary, special historic bond between the Iranians and Jewish people, and that therefore the Islamic Republic is supposedly "betraying" the heritage of ancient Iran.
> 
> 2) Attempts by zionists, adepts of the Haifan Bahai organization as well as western imperialists, to restrict the Achaemenid heritage to Persians alone, and thereby, the call into question the very concept of Iran as a harmonious unified nation. This comes into play with the relentless zio-American attempts to instigate "ethno-separatism" against Iran. The utterances of French zionist sayan Bernard Henri Lévy, who sought to portray Iran as a "Nazi" invention whilst at the same time singing praises for ancient Persia (as opposed to Iran), essentially for its purported role towards the Jews, and whilst at the same time supporting Kurdish separatism across the board, offer a perfect window as to what the zionist enemy is attempting to achieve: the dismantling and balkanization of Iran along "ethno"-linguistic lines.
> 
> 3) The third threat is possibly the most overlooked one, but is not less dangerous. And that is, efforts by western regimes and by their dominant oligarchy to "universalize" Iranian civilization. In other terms, to gradually foster the idea that Iranian culture and history, as well as its main markers and symbols, in fact belong to mankind as a whole, and that therefore, it wouldn't make any sense to set them apart as characteristically or properly Iranian. This is perfectly consistent with the general globalist onslaught on national cultures, as well as their attempt to dilute national identities, histories and civilizations into their planned one-world regime.
> 
> You can already witness clear signs of this strategy with the way in which Jalaleddin Rumi is increasingly considered a rootless, "universal" kind of poet and how his Iranian origins are more and more downplayed in America (where he has become one of the most read and most popular poets) and elsewhere in the west.
> 
> Another example is how the enemy has been working to split up the unifying force of Noruz, a festival common and specific to Iranian peoples and peoples of the Greater Iranian civilization sphere. The enemy's social engineering is focusing on denial of the Iranianness of Noruz, which it is replacing with "ethnic" references. If you were in the west, brother, you'd see how immigrant communities of Iranian civilizational backgrounds are encouraged by western state authorities at the national and especially local levels (municipalities) to hold separate Noruz celebrations: Persian, Kurdish and Afghan. Likewise, each of these communities will term Noruz as a festival of their own, e.g. "Noruz, the Kurdish New Year" on the one hand, "Noruz, the Persian New Year" on the other. You will hardly come across "Noruz, Iranian New Year". This atomization is conceived as a prelude to dissolution into a "universal" ensemble - it's always easier to digest smaller bits than large chunks i.e. unified nations.
> 
> Third example: a Cyrus sculpture inaugurated in the city of Los Angeles, USA in 2017. Pay attention to the discourse accompanying the inauguration: Cyrus was suddenly turned into kind of a champion of cosmopolitanism, as a symbol of transborder unity of man, with his Iranian character being largely erased and obfuscated. Cyrus and his heritage as a battle cry for globalist who have no tolerance for any national and religious specificity.
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-freedom-sculpture-20170704-story.html
> 
> Many Iranians feel joy and pride when they see the president of the US regime address them a Noruz message or sport a Haft Sin at the White House. When a Cyrus sculpture is installed in California. When Rumi turns into a best seller in America. What they don't perceive, is the stealthy, poisoned dagger hidden beneath the sleeve covering the enemy's extended hand of feigned "friendship".
> 
> They don't understand how the enemy operates, and how anything positive it may say about Iranian culture or history is there to dissimulate its active policy to uproot, dissolve, and destroy the Iranian nation and civilization.


Core issue is very simple:

IR of Iran is more "Pan Islamic"than being" Pan Iranic"...For Iranian nationalists such as myself..we expect Iranian system of governance to be 

*IRAN FIRST...ISLAM NEXT*​
and As you mentioned yourself enemies of Iran know this "Contradiction" and using it to create discord...

IR has done many good things for Iran but they negate all that goodwill by petty issues such *suppressing Iranian Culture and history* to gain points within the larger "Islamic world"...big mistake...they will make friend outside but enemies inside if you ask me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Bleek said:


> But we have already retaliated against the Taliban inside Afghanistan. Two or three air strikes were conducted.



One sizeable difference though: there's been zero cross-border terrorist activity against Iran from Afghanistan since the Taleban take over, unlike TTP attacks on Pakistan with terrorists enjoying safe havens on Afghan soil.

_____



Stryker1982 said:


> Remember how some people on here think it was good when they took over Afghanistan. Me & @TheImmortal we knew this day would come and it is only the beginning.



We still think so.

Whether it suits the western-leaning preferences of some anti-IR Iranians here or not, the US has been, is and will always be the greater threat to the Iranian nation, in comparison to impoverished, rag-tag Taleban militants. The Taleban's power of nuisance against Iran is negligible, as opposed to the zio-American empire, and it's Iran's very existence which the latter has taken aim at.

So yes, it was an excellent thing that NATO troops were humiliatingly kicked out of Afghanistan.



Stryker1982 said:


> More murders of Afghans, will force Iran to create a buffer zone where Hazaras can live in peace. Illegals can also be deported to this safe zone where children do not have to worry about suicide bombings when going to school.



What frequent murders are you referring to? Any credible source?



Stryker1982 said:


> From the moment the US left Afghanistan and left thousands of armoured vehicles to them. This was always a risk. More importantly, anyone who supplies such systems, while also be on the receiving end of such system. Most countries are not interested in dealing with Iran when it comes to this type of warefare.



Oh, so Taleban manning a token quantity of American hardware is a security risk, but a US-subservient Afghan regime doing the same isn't? NATO stationing tens of thousands of troops armed with many times the amount of weapons isn't?



Stryker1982 said:


> Tried and failed clearly.



How so? Enlighten us. Two insignificant border incidents in more than a year, in which nobody was injured let alone killed, is the epitome of enmity in your book?

Are you aware how many Iranians were killed by the US- and EU-backed Saddam? How many would have been likely to be murdered if the Islamic Republic was not as competent as it is in keeping at bay these same NATO criminals and their proxies?



Stryker1982 said:


> Will this stop the flow of another 4 million refuges into Iran? Far too late for this.



An invasion of Afghanistan would not have stopped it either.



Stryker1982 said:


> No. Because Taliban has chosen to oust Tajiks and Hazaras out of Afghanistan.



Kindly provide a credible source for this.



Stryker1982 said:


> دارند تجهیزات را به مرز می فرستند. چیزی به نام طالبان طرفدار ایران نیستند.



There won't be a war. Three tanks sent to the border imply nothing.



Stryker1982 said:


> They have differences but common enemy (Iran)



Show evidence that Iran-backed Taleban factions have turned against Iran.



Stryker1982 said:


> Taliban is just a useful tool, and even Iran was accused of supporting some elements of Taliban against the Ashraf government.



Iran effectively extended support to the Taleban against illegitimate NATO occupiers of Afghanistan. An excellent choice.



Stryker1982 said:


> Nothing stopping ISI from giving ATGMs and Manpads to them but they don't because the support has limits. What we have now is a Taliban armed with American weapons and armoured vehicles (on purpose), that will be used for anti-Pak and anti-Iran activities/clashes. This was America's last f*** you to Iran and Pakistan before leaving.
> 
> View attachment 837935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reverse searched the image. It's a new image never seen before.



Sure, this laughable arsenal manned by people who don't really know how to use it is such a threat to Iran! Makes the menace emanating from the US regime and the zionists seem like a joke.

Oh but wait a minute, did you just write "America's last f*** you to Iran and Pakistan before leaving"...? Wow, so maybe, just maybe the regime is Washington did play a role in the mess? Sossss, that's not a kosher point of view. Make sure not to let resident US-apologists read that.

By the way, the rise of radical elements in Afghanistan from the very outset is a consequence of deliberate US policy, and historic responsibility squarely falls on your American friends.

In case you you missed it:






'How Jimmy Carter and I Started the Mujahideen ' ​*Interview with Zbigniew Brzezinski, Le Nouvel Observateur (France), Jan 15-21, 1998, p. 76**






'How Jimmy Carter and I Started the Mujahideen '


'How Jimmy Carter and I Started the Mujahideen '




www.outlookindia.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> Core issue is very simple:
> 
> IR of Iran is more "Pan Islamic"than being" Pan Iranic"...For Iranian nationalists such as myself..we expect Iranian system of governance to be
> 
> *IRAN FIRST...ISLAM NEXT*​
> and As you mentioned yourself enemies of Iran know this "Contradiction" and using it to create discord...



So if pan-Iranianism is good, what about considering Afghanistan and Tajikistan as historical enemies of Iran? Does this fit into the definition of pan-Iranianism?



aryobarzan said:


> *suppressing Iranian Culture and history* to gain points within the larger "Islamic world"...big mistake...they will make friend outside but enemies inside if you ask me..



Could you cite concrete examples of the Islamic Republic suppressing Iranian culture and history? Not isolated individuals or even officials making statements here and there, but evidence for the existence of this kind of a state policy.

Also, what's your opinion of zionist, western and globalist subversion of Iranian culture and history? See my reply to Muhammed45 in post #45,851 for details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> So if pan-Iranianism is good, what about considering Afghanistan and Tajikistan as historical enemies of Iran? Does this fit the definition of pan-Iranianism?
> 
> 
> 
> Could you cite concrete examples of the Islamic Republic suppressing Iranian culture and history? Not isolated individuals or even officials making statements here and there, but evidence for the existence of this kind of a state policy.
> 
> Also, what's your opinion of zionist, western and globalist subversion of Iranian culture and history? See my reply to Muhammed45 in post #45,851 for details.


No disagreement on the subversion of history by the global you know who...I Like to add the subversion of archeology to that as I see more and more of it..

There appears to be a well connected ultra Islamic force within IR that are suppressing Iranian language...culture and history...
I read many Iranian newspapers..I will make a point of Tagging yourself and @Muhammed45 each time I encounter one...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> حتی اگر طالبان ایران اقلیت باشند طالبان فاطمیون و اهل سنت جزو راه حل ه
> 
> ایرانی تا بشه مستقیم وارد نشه
> تا حد امکان​





Shawnee said:


> روزی که ما تو این فروم گفتیم دمشق سقوط نمیکنه مسخره خاص و عام بودیم
> از ۵۰۰ بگیر تا موسی
> 
> حالا شد فاطمیون هنری نکردند
> عجب
> 
> صد و سی کشور در کنفرانس سوریه پس از اسد شرکت کردند
> 
> صد و سی​





Shawnee said:


> ده سال ما و یاور اینجا گفتیم قاره پیما داریم
> گفتند نمیتونن یک توستر هوا کنن
> تا امروز خبرش صریح تر اومد
> یاور تو آی ام اف گفت با اون انگلیسی شکسته اش
> 
> گفتیم سوریه سقوط نمیکنه
> گفتن خود تهران هم در خطره
> سوریه که رفت
> 
> گفتیم سالها وسایل بمب هسته ای رو آماده کردند
> گفتند حسن روحانی فروخت همه چیز رو رفت
> 
> در افغانستان هم تا بشه باید غیر مستقیم وارد بشیم
> طالبان جنبش اصیل نیست ولی ما هم نباید در دامی بیفتیم که آمریکا و شوروی افتادند
> باید باهوش عمل کرد
> 
> وضعیت اوکراین رو نیز خواهیم دید​



A point to keep in mind, is that some people are simply _mo'āned_. No matter what the Islamic Republic does, they'll split hair and apply extensive mental gymnastics to find fault with and condemn it. This is because every one of their views is informed by the prejudiced hatred they feel for the IR, which itself is either rooted in lacking religiosity, or in cultural westernization, attraction towards the western world and the belief that the western "model" of society and governance is the only conceivable or desirable norm.

Some of them have shut their minds off and dwell in a parallel world of their own making. And will therefore remain forever frustrated and enraged, while Iran keeps progressing and gracefully leaping from achievement to achievement.

_____



QWECXZ said:


> We have a surplus of apologists here unfortunately, trying to justify every stupid move that the IR makes as something sophisticated with a strategic outlook while we all know that in reality it's just pure incompetence on the part of the regime and their stupid policies are costing Iran dearly and we're losing time fast.





Stryker1982 said:


> As we all know. IR is perfect, and theirs never mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> everything is perfect.



Nothing and no one is perfect except for God, so the Islamic Republic isn't perfect either.

It's just:

* The first Iranian state in several centuries not to have ceded a micro square inch of territory to foreigners.

* The first Iranian state in several centuries to have fully restored Iranian sovereignty and kicked out every one of the imperial powers which were determining the destiny of Iran through undue meddling.

* One of the two or three most independent states on earth.

* The first Iranian state since Sassanid times to project power as far out as the Mediterranean shores.

* In the modern era, the state which lifted Iran out of technological backwardness and practically turned her into an industrialized power.

* The first Iranian state since the generalization of firearms to achieve self-sufficiency in matters of defence. As well as the highest degree of self-sufficiency in another wide range of sectors.

* One of only a tiny handful of states capable of standing up to and challenging the interests of the global hegemon i.e. the zio-American empire throughout the entire period of unipolarity, and against endless, massive destabilization efforts.

If any of this was easy, or if it was easy to do so much better, Iranians wouldn't have had to wait centuries for these successes to take shape.

_____



Cthulhu said:


> We had a lot of taliban apologists here working as taliban pr agents trying to legitimize these donkeys, when shit inevitably goes down I will make sure to tag every single one of them and shame them to the oblivion.



I'm afraid this won't be possible as far as I'm concerned.

Some of my past statements on the topic:














My position never changed, and I'm 100% sticking to every single word I wrote on the topic so far.

Preemptive intervention makes sense when the enemy embarks on concrete war preparations of its own. Not based on "gut feeling" nor on what Zibakalam, Tajzadeh and Saudi International say.



Cthulhu said:


> Also those famous pundits who were legitimizing these Neanderthals on the internet, like that piece of shit Raefipour or that mp who said taliban is the "جنبش اصیل" of the region etc etc, should be forced to fight the talibs at gun point. These terrorist sympathizers shouldn't be able to weasel their way out it this time.



Raefipour has done more for Iran's security and progress than any of your buddies can dream of. And Ra'efipour clearly expressed his dislike for the Taleban. Dislike, however, doesn't mean one should blindly and hastily step into a trap prepared by the zionists and NATO, nor that one shouldn't exhaust non-military means first, nor that the Taleban are necessarily predestined to be existential enemies to Iran.

Try to catch the nuance please.

By the way, my _mo'āned_ anti-IR friend, this here's for you, in case you missed your _hamrazm_, who other than opposing the Taleban has some influential friends who dream of breaking Iran into five or six distinct pieces. Goftam shāyad delet vāsash tang shode bāshe, inam āghā Masude gol:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> I Like to add the subversion of archeology to that as I see more and more of it..



It's strange you would think that way. Because in fact, the Islamic Republic has been making relentless efforts to repatriate Iranian antiquities, including pre-Islamic ones from foreign countries. A recent case that received much publicity concerns the Perspolis tablets illegally held by the University of Chicago.

By the way, guess under whose rule this and much, much more was taken or stolen from Iran? That's right, under the supposedly nationalist Pahlavi dynasty.

But this is only one better known effort. In reality, IR authorities have succeeded in repatriating hundreds upon hundreds of pieces of antiquities you never hear about.





__





Islamic Republic Authorities Repatriating Ancient Iranian Artefacts Stolen Under Qajar and Pahlavi Monarchies


https://www.ghatreh.com/news/nn63270154/



defence.pk













No more excuses: Iran urges US to repatriate all Achaemenid tablets


Nothing expected from a bunch of rapist thugs. They don't have a history themselves, just 400-500 years of native killing is what their entire history is about, so they steal from other nations. News / Culture No more excuses: Iran urges US to repatriate all Achaemenid tablets Wednesday...



defence.pk





I'd recommend reading this excellent academic study by Mohammad Gholi Majd titled
The Great American Plunder of Persia's Antiquities, 1925-1941​





@Cthulhu : Biā bebin Emrikāyiā che shāhkāri kardan. Manzuri nadāshtanā tefliā, faqat mikhāstan negahdāri konan az in āsāre bāstānie Irān, chon midunestan un moqe rāh zano in chizā kheili dāshtim, va zemnan mitarsidan ye ākhunde kheili kheili badjens peydāsh she yemartebe fatvā bede in āsāro kharāb konan. Shāh junetam ke bāshun hamkāri kard tā mirāse Kurosh o Dāriush nejāt peydā kone. Dameshun garm, ye dorud befrest be Emrikāye mazlume bigonāh. Cheghadar 'asheghe chesho abrumunan in Emrikāiyāye 'azize del.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

معاند نگو سالار جان
تنوع نظرات ه​


----------



## TheImmortal

@sha ah 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518654644544802818
This is struggles Russia is facing, very similar to SAA from 2012-2016


----------



## Muhammed45

aryobarzan said:


> No disagreement on the subversion of history by the global you know who...I Like to add the subversion of archeology to that as I see more and more of it..
> 
> There appears to be a well connected ultra Islamic force within IR that are suppressing Iranian language...culture and history...
> I read many Iranian newspapers..I will make a point of Tagging yourself and @Muhammed45 each time I encounter one...


You welcome bro, you are one of the bests and most tolerant Iranians that i have seen here, it would be an Honor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Yes remember when we said watch what will happen? We are replacing one evil with another.



A bigger with a smaller one, with no realistic third option available. Hats off to Islamic Iran.



TheImmortal said:


> When you are a right they disappear into shadows. When you are wrong they scream it from rooftops. Oh well, the sane will remember our words.



When was that? I never disappear into the shadows, as long as I'm able to, I'll challenge anti-Iranian zionist and NATO propaganda here.



TheImmortal said:


> The Taliban has already threatened Pakistan! Pakistan! I mean they are brothers in arms! If they can threaten Pakistan imagine what they will do to Iran?



The Taleban are coming! I'm trembling already! Let's go kiss Uncle Sam's boots, maybe they'll save us!



TheImmortal said:


> Get ready to see more border clashes and guards dying to smugglers.



The Taleban are known for completely uprooting opium cultivation in Afghanistan last time they were in power. And they weren't much wealthier back then.



TheImmortal said:


> Can Taliban hold the whole country and govern? Can they keep factions of their group from “going off the reserve”? How long till ISIS migrates from Syria and Iraq to Afghanistan and rebuilds itself? How long till Taliban members defect to ISIS over disagreements?



So "I"SIS is hostile to the Taleban and therefore Iran should declare war on the latter rather than assisting them against the former? Wow, pure wisdom right there.



TheImmortal said:


> Come on @Cthulhu cant you see these are peace loving donkeys who are clearly under the control of the CIA/Mossad and have been forced to do their evil bidding. Rumors are these Ashkenazi Jews have mastered the dark magic of mind control.



Here's another "antisemitic rumor":






Here's another one:






'How Jimmy Carter and I Started the Mujahideen' ​*Interview with Zbigniew Brzezinski, Le Nouvel Observateur (France), Jan 15-21, 1998, p. 76**

https://www.outlookindia.com/website/story/how-jimmy-carter-and-i-started-the-mujahideen/213722

Another one:
The Redirection​*Is the Administration’s new policy benefitting our enemies in the war on terrorism?*
By Seymour M. Hersh
February 25, 2007

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/03/05/the-redirection

Another one:












Aaaaand another one:

*Arming Iraq: A Chronology of U.S. Involvement*
By: John King, March 2003
https://www.iranchamber.com/history/articles/arming_iraq.php

*The Iran-Iraq War: Serving American Interests*
By: The Research Unit for Political Economy (R.U.P.E.), Mumbai (Bombay), India




__





Iran Chamber Society: History of Iran: The Iran-Iraq War: Serving American Interests


Iranian Historical & Cultural Information Center



www.iranchamber.com










But we're all just "antisemitic conspiracy theorists", aren't we. Daddy America and Uncle Zion are "as pure as the driven snow"!

Only a zionist, an ignorant or a dishonest one will go to such lengths attempting to rewrite history with the goal of whitewashing the zio-American empire's direct involvement in empowering every one of Iran's regional enemies since 1979, from Saddam Tikriti to takfiri terrorists and other extremist grouplets.



TheImmortal said:


> These donkeys do not hate Iranians at heart, they are just misunderstood individuals who are trying to spread love thru violence



Americans and zionists however "love" Iranians at heart. Reagan "loved" Iran so much he offered unconditional establishment of friendly ties on an equal footing, not even on a master-vassal basis as with the ousted shah! But "antisemitic" mullahs rejected the offer. US support for Saddam? Washington blocking a UNSC resolution condemning Iraqi WMD use against Iran? All the fault of mullahs. They started it, America had never wronged Iran in any way. Such bad boys they are, these evil mullahs.



TheImmortal said:


> I mean over 20 years ago they brought so many Iranian diplomats and their wives and children love via beheading. They were misunderstood then and misunderstood now.



Yeah, and the only survivor of the massacre was lying when he explained that the Taleban were far away from the Iranian consulate when the terrorists entered the compound, and that these were much rather members of the Pakistani Sipahe Sahaba. So the survivor's probably an "antisemite". Who knows, maybe the victims were "antisemites" as well? How come TheImmortal suddenly cares about the fate of a bunch of potential "antisemites"?

And "wives and children"? There were no "wives and children" there. The quoted subject isn't even familiar with basic facts surrounding the event they're commenting on, yet here they are trying exonerating the zionists and the US regime based on their faulty knowledge.

Oh, and again, Daddy America "had nothing to do" with the rise of extremism in Afghanistan. Nothing at all. We must hate our neighbors, other Moslems, but never shall we even dare to suspect zionists and the US regime of the slightest wrongdoing. Otherwise we'd be "antisemites". Thus suggesteth TheImmortal, ladies and gentlemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

SalarHaqq said:


> By the way, my _mo'āned_ friend, this here's for you


This talib bootlicker is actually hilarious, _mo'āned, _by the way it is used til this very moment_, _is someone who openly opposes Islam or someone who opposes the IRI, Now the taliban is also being added to this group by this guy which is funny, because the way the apologists have been operating for years mo'āned is someone who says something that talib apologists at the moment don't like.



SalarHaqq said:


> @Cthulhu : Biā bebin rofaqāye Emrikāyit che shāhkari kardan.


LOL, nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

@SalarHaqq 

Whatever you write addressed to me I don’t bother to read. I didn’t read what you wrote in general before either just scrolled past novels and novels worth of drivel ranting. 

So continue to write and I will not bother to read. Your mental illness rants are not worth reading. 

Either way knowing how worked up you get slamming the keyboard brings a slight smile to my face. But I cannot acknowledge your existence anymore.

Stay away from those Euro Drugs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> Whatever you write addressed to me I don’t bother to read. I didn’t read what you wrote in general before either just scrolled past novels and novels worth of drivel ranting.
> 
> So continue to write and I will not bother to read. Your mental illness rants are not worth reading.



Don't worry, only exposing your fallacious two-bit zionist ramblings for what they are.



TheImmortal said:


> Either way knowing how worked up you get slamming the keyboard brings a slight smile to my face. But I cannot acknowledge your existence anymore.
> 
> Stay away from those Euro Drugs



You're projecting too much, Mamal Emrikāyi zionist. I told you before.

Now sit down in America and keep being frustrated about the way Iranian Moslems kicked out your zionist and Yankee friends in 1979. People from your milieus are never going to have a say in Iran anymore and that gets me all warm and fuzzy. Now you can go back to compensating by trying to score some brownie points on an online forum.

Enjoy:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> This talib bootlicker is actually hilarious,



A "Taleb bootlicker" is always going to be preferable to a zionist and American lickspittle.



Cthulhu said:


> _mo'āned, _by the way it is used til this very moment_, _is someone who openly opposes Islam or someone who opposes the IRI, Now the taliban is also being added to this group by this guy which is funny, because the way the apologists have been operating for years mo'āned is someone who says something that talib apologists at the moment don't like.



I added the Taleban to the list of _mo'ānedin_? No, I meant you, considering your obsessive, almost comical opposition to the Islamic Republic (I don't mean opposition to Islam itself, that's something I won't allow myself to judge). You should try something new for a change.



Cthulhu said:


> LOL, nice.



Yes, I know you find it nice when your American buddies steal Iranian antiquities. They're "superior" to us after all, aren't they. It's their right to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> Core issue is very simple:
> 
> IR of Iran is more "Pan Islamic"than being" Pan Iranic"...For Iranian nationalists such as myself..we expect Iranian system of governance to be
> 
> *IRAN FIRST...ISLAM NEXT*​
> and As you mentioned yourself enemies of Iran know this "Contradiction" and using it to create discord...
> 
> IR has done many good things for Iran but they negate all that goodwill by petty issues such *suppressing Iranian Culture and history* to gain points within the larger "Islamic world"...big mistake...they will make friend outside but enemies inside if you ask me..


Did you really expect anything different? We have Taliban supporters here on this forum. I just don't wanna spend my time on massive ramblings and obsessions every day for years.

It is tiresome, literally pages and essays written for what? We get it, we know, don't need to be reminded of the "Zio-American" plot every single day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> You're projecting too much





SalarHaqq said:


> Now you can go back to compensating by trying to score some brownie points on an online forum.







SalarHaqq said:


> Now sit down in America



As opposed to the pro-IR EU 



SalarHaqq said:


> People of your type are never going to have a say in Iran anymore



Lol bachee Jan, I own more land and property in Iran then your entire Euro panahande family.

So tell mommy and daddy to buy you a ticket to Iran and go tell the Iranian Government to confiscate this secret American Zionist’s land. See what they say to you. 


Always making me laugh. Them Euro drugs are powerful stuff  Have fun rambling away


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


>



What happened, I thought you were going to ignore me? Clown.



TheImmortal said:


> As opposed to the pro-IR EU



Glad it seems to be irking you, seeing how obsessed you've become about my place of residence. Not that I expected anything else, ad hominem drivel is so much easier than trying to salvage the credibility of your Iran-related fabrications I keep trashing here.



TheImmortal said:


> Lol bachee Jan, I own more land and property in Iran then your entire Euro panahande family.



I see your taste for fairy tales is a generalized one, not limited to your nonsense about "benevolent" US policy towards Iran.



TheImmortal said:


> So tell mommy and daddy to buy you a ticket to Iran and go tell the Iranian Government to confiscate this secret American Zionists land. See what they say to you.



"Secret" American zionist? You're openly zio- and US-apologetic.

It's common knowledge that some shahis and so on continue to own assets in Iran, often from money unlawfully acquired before the Islamic Revolution.

Still, that's all they'll ever get. Other than that, they'll remain the political pariahs and outsiders, the nobodies and historical losers they are.

Let me repeat once more: you and people like you are never going to have a say in the determination of Iran's destiny anymore. Not now, not in a thousand years. You step into Iran, you step out of Iran, you always do so walking beneath the portrait of Valie Faqih. It's him who owns this country, not your zio-American type.

Now take your money and console yourself with it.



TheImmortal said:


> Always making me laugh. Them Euro drugs are powerful stuff  Have fun rambling away



Have fun producing zionist and pro-US propaganda nonstop, knowing deep down it's not going to change anything on the ground in *Islamic* Iran.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518252190112038913

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518252190112038913


The Taliban would love to destroy this monument, and their supporters wouldn't care of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> The Taliban would love to destroy this monument, and their supporters wouldn't care of course.


The Iranian people would chop into pieces anyone that dares to do such things. Iran is eternal, has been around thousands of years before these Abrahamic religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> The Iranian people would chop into pieces anyone that dares to do such things. Iran is eternal, has been around thousands of years before these Abrahamic religions.



99% of the Iranian people follow an Abrahamic religion. Hard luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518970467150925824
I can't help but laugh at the Russians who tried to make friends with people who are actively trying to kill them. Sad sad for Russia, who cannot distinguish its friends and enemies and to no ones surprise is screwed. I suppose it is an iranian mentality that has made us pessimists when it comes to relations with western governments, and the Russians are alittle naive in this element.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## thesaint

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518970467150925824
> I can't help but laugh at the Russians who tried to make friends with people who are actively trying to kill them. Sad sad for Russia, who cannot distinguish its friends and enemies and to no ones surprise is screwed. I suppose it is an iranian mentality that has made us pessimists when it comes to relations with western governments, and the Russians are alittle naive in this element.



Anytime there is report of Israeli involvement against Russia that makes Russia angry...... Israeli premier flies to Moscow and after a meeting everything goes back to normal.........


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518970467150925824
> I can't help but laugh at the Russians who tried to make friends with people who are actively trying to kill them. Sad sad for Russia, who cannot distinguish its friends and enemies and to no ones surprise is screwed. I suppose it is an iranian mentality that has made us pessimists when it comes to relations with western governments, and the Russians are alittle naive in this element.



Iran allowed Russian bombers to use its airbases for first time in history of Republic. Allowed its airspace to be used to fly thru and and CMs to fly over (some crashed in Iran). This was when every major country shut its airspace to Russian military in regards to Syrian conflict.

Meanwhile Turkey shoots down and kills a Russian pilot and gets S-400

Israel shoots down and kills a Russia recon plane killing its entire crew and Russia gives full reign to target Syrian and Iranian forces to Israel.

Both Turkey and Israel supporting Ukraine with arms.

When I tell you that Russia’s foreign policy has been complete bananas and failure this is what I mean. The counter argument was to say “every country looks out for its own interests” when describing why Russia has shunned Iran for so long.

At this point we know their foreign policy makes as much sense as Sultan Erodgan’s
The last 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518970467150925824
> I can't help but laugh at the Russians who tried to make friends with people who are actively trying to kill them. Sad sad for Russia, who cannot distinguish its friends and enemies and to no ones surprise is screwed. I suppose it is an iranian mentality that has made us pessimists when it comes to relations with western governments, and the Russians are alittle naive in this element.



It's this that pisses me off to no end. The Russian Federation plays with Israel like it's some sort of "friend" when damn near everything on the geopolitical side will point out to both of them being enemies. Especially now given that Israel is actively sending "volunteer" soldiers as well as potent equipment to Ukraine that has killed Russians... 

International Zionism and its hooks within Russia itself due to legacy Jewish Russian oligarchs having so much sway will continue to be a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518970467150925824
> I can't help but laugh at the Russians who tried to make friends with people who are actively trying to kill them. Sad sad for Russia, who cannot distinguish its friends and enemies and to no ones surprise is screwed. I suppose it is an iranian mentality that has made us pessimists when it comes to relations with western governments, and the Russians are alittle naive in this element.



But your anti-IR buddies here are saying Iran must restore ties with the US and the zionist regime, that the latter two have never done anything wrong, that all they've been doing is to respond to Iranian provocations. Welcome to flip-flop land.

As for Russia being "screwed"... I forgot The New York Times and company are saying so, thanks for reminding me. Must be right then, I guess. Poor poor Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Iran allowed Russian bombers to use its airbases for first time in history of Republic. Allowed its airspace to be used to fly thru and and CMs to fly over (some crashed in Iran).
> 
> Meanwhile Turkey shoots down and kills a Russian pilot and gets S-400
> 
> Israel shoots down and kills a Russia recon plane killing its entire crew and Russia gives full reign to target Syrian and Iranian forces to Israel.
> 
> Both Turkey and Israel supporting Ukraine with arms.
> 
> When I tell you that Russia’s foreign policy has been complete bananas and failure this is what I mean. The counter argument was to say “every country looks out for its own interests” when describing why Russia has shunned Iran for so long.
> 
> At this point we know their foreign policy makes as much sense as Sultan Erodgan’s
> The last 10 years.



Nah brother, many of us (well at least me) have been 100% aware and with you on this subject!

The Russians like to default to their "slavic bonds" excuse whenever Israel or its former "fraternal brother states" goes and does something against the Russian Federation whilst ignoring the possibility of building stronger ties to states (Iran) that can prove astronomically more beneficial if a healthy relationship is allowed to flourish. 

Israel is Russia's enemy, the sooner they come to terms with this the better off the Russian state will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Russia chose a heroic general of presumably Iranian (Tajik) descent, *Rostam Minnekayev*, to make the announcement: Russia eyes the liberation of the entire Donbas and southern Ukraine!

_____

Russia says it plans full control of Donbas and southern Ukraine - Ifax​This content was published on April 22, 2022 - 10:03 April 22, 2022 - 10:03









Russia says it plans full control of Donbas and southern Ukraine - Ifax


(Reuters) - Russia plans to take full control of Donbas and southern Ukraine as part of the second phase of its military operation, the deputy commander of Russia's central military district said on Friday, the Interfax news agency reported. The commander, Rustam Minnekayev, was also cited as...




www.swissinfo.ch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518224428299128833
> روز قدس طالبان در افغانستان



Most heartwarming thing I've seen these past days. Thanks for sharing!

Can you imagine Qods Day, first proclaimed by Imam Khomeini (ra) officially being held in Afghanistan under a NATO client regime?

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

At the same time Russians are constantly pounding Ukrainian targets, dozens everyday, some days over 100. Everything from command and control, communications, supply convoys, military repair facilities, military industrial targets, bunkers and gathering centers for Ukrainian troops. I can't show this video here because of how gruesome it is some it shows a recent Ukrainian defensive position that was overrun by Russian troops. You can see dozens and piles of Ukrainians troops slaughtered as they were completely overwhelmed.



https://southfront.org/in-video-21-russian-forces-destroyed-ukrainian-positions-in-kherson-region/



Just yesterday Russian troops liberated several villages and towns, advancing south, closer towards Krematorsk. Of course sometimes Russian troops will get ambushed. They really lack in the drone department and it would help them immensely if they would simply put their pride aside and begin using Iranian drones. Look how even the lowest grade Iranian drones have done wonders for the Houthis against a far superior foe in the Saudis. Recently Russia received some large shipments from Iran. Hopefully they are drones. A few hundreds Iranian drones would absolutely wreck Ukrainian positions and make their ambush tactics much more difficult. Of course the Americans would be enraged but f#ck them, at this point what can they do to Iran ? Nothing really. Perhaps this will make them regret not having signed the nuclear deal with Iran. In any case, we'll have to wait and see what that shipment was all about. 







Honestly if the Ukranians are smart, they'll begin a tactical withdrawal from the Krematorsk area when it becomes obvious that the situation is hopeless. Otherwise 100,000 of Ukrainians best troops will be stuck in a pincer and that will be a decisive blow to Ukraine. 

What's more important than Krematork is actually the strong defensive lines around Donetsk city which the DPR forces have not been able to breach since the start of the war. The Ukrainians are really fighting tooth and nail to prevent a breakout in that area, because if the Russians do breakout, it will leave the road to Dnipro wide open, as well as the highways that lead to the south of Kharkiv. 

If the Russians are able to take Krematorsk, surround Dnipro, surround Kharkiv and if they and then simply repel any attempts by the Ukrainians to launch their attacks on their positions then the Ukrainians will be in a very precarious position indeed. 

But aside from Dnipro and Kharkiv, if the Russians can just surround Odessa, and cut off Ukraine physically from the ocean and connect with Transnistria and then defend their positions, that will also be devastating for Ukraine. 

Right now the Ukrainians are receiving a hodgepodge of weapons including Leopard 1s, T-72s and BMP-1s from the 1960-1970s, as well as MRAPS (Mastifs, Bushmasters) from the UK and Australia. Realistically, the Russians do not have full air supremacy and the skies over Ukraine are contested, but for the most part the Russians do control the skies with their missiles and over 1000 fighter jets in inventory. 

Any attempt by the Ukrainians to launch a frontal attack on Russian positions will be suicide. Russian missiles, guided by satellites and laser guided artillery will absolutely eradicate the Ukrainian columns before they can even get close to the front line. I don't know wtf Zelensky is thinking but he's obviously a stooge of the American military industrial complex. He doesn't seem to give a damn about Ukraine or Ukranians. He's just an actor / comedian who's been hyped up into a messiah like figure by the MSM in the west. 

Btw the Russians are now less than 60 km away from Krematorsk, about an 1 hr drive. It's dissapointing that the Russians can't seem to break the defensive lines from Donetsk but the Ukrainians must be sacrificing hundreds if not thousands of troops on a daily basis holding that position because if the Russians breakthrough there, Dnipro and Kharkiv will be surrounded and enveloped. In any case, the way I look at it, it's just a matter of time.






Again I can't show these pictures on this website, but look at the following link. Another Ukrainian position overrun. dozens of Ukrainian troops slaughtered on the battlefield. Dozens of ID cards, dozens of corpses, captured weapons, armored vehicles, dozens of dead Georgian troops. The Ukrainians are being absolutely devastated.



https://southfront.org/russian-advance-in-advance-heavy-losses-of-ukrainian-armed-forces-in-donbas-photos-videos-21/





TheImmortal said:


> @sha ah
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518654644544802818
> This is struggles Russia is facing, very similar to SAA from 2012-2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Border with Afghanistan reopened. Tensions down again.

Until next tension.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Honestly if the Taliban did that, it would be the end of the them. They're really pushing their luck messing around with Pakistan and Iran at the same time. Iran by itself can absolutely devastate their entire regime. Iran has fighter jets, drones, tanks, apcs, mraps, advanced weapons. missiles. But that would only worsen the situation for the Afghan people. 

However like I've said before, Iran needs to learn from Pakistan's experience. Round up and kick out all illegal Afghan immigrants. Confiscate all of their assets. Any illegal migrants, women, children, send them back, however human traffickers, drug traffickers, repeat offenders, take them, send them to Iranian forced labor camps (gulags). Tell them what crime they've committed but do not let them know when they will be released. Get them to work from sunrise until sundown. No work, no food. Arbitrary detention. Even if they are told they will be released after 6 months, after 6 months tell them "sorry we've decided after careful consideration that you require another 1 year detention". Use their labor to build fences, ditches, walls, guard posts. 

Also Iran needs to beef up security near the border. No more single Toyota trucks doing rounds. Have a convoy of armored trucks, MRAPs, APCs, etc, heavy armored with snipers in optimal positions and drones flying overhead. If Taliban try messing around unload autocannon fire, machinegun fire, sniper fire, drone strikes, everything on them. Afterwards use their bodies as fertilizer on Iranian farmland. Honestly they're nothing compared to Iran, they're a bunch of cockroaches and must know their place. 

Honestly enough is enough. Iran is sanctioned and just recovering economically. We can't allow human traffickers and smugglers to take advantage of a lax border policy. I don't know what the leadership in Iran are thinking but seriously I'm sick of this BS. Enough is enough.


----------



## sha ah

We haven't seen any Bayraktar footage for well over 1 month and we all know how much they love to show off their footage so there's no doubt about it, most if not all have been destroyed.

As for the S-400, the Turks paid for it with billions of dollars. Meanwhile the Russians refuse to give the Turks the software codes and the vital maintenance must be done by the Russians. This is why Iran refused to buy the S-400 despite the Russian offering to upgrade Iran's S-300. This also played out to Iran's advantage since now Iran has the Bavar-373 and Turkey has an economy that is on the verge of collapse.

Anyways you recently showed some video footage from Izyum, where Ukranian ATGM teams ambush Russian tanks and armored vehicles, destroyed them all. I find it suspicious that none of the tanks or armored vehicles react while this is happening. I mean what they're just sitting there being destroyed one after another ?

This makes me think that either the crews were not present in the tanks/apcs or these were captured/abandoned tanks being used for propaganda purposes.

Izyum is currently under Russian control. Here take a look at the latest bounty Russian troops and allied military have taken from Ukrainian base that was over run

Weapons include rifles galore, some grenades, ammunition, ATGMs and RPGs galore including the infamous Javelins. Destroyed and captured Ukranian armored vehicles and trucks in working order (can't upload click on link to see) . Many passports from Ukrainian soldiers. Proof of Georgian mercenaries involved.

If you click on the link below you will also see countless, dozens and I mean dozens, piles of dead Ukrainian corpses. They got ambushed very badly and slaughtered. I counted atleast 50 corpses of Ukrainian soldiers.

Believe me you won't be seeing this on CNN or BBC



https://southfront.org/russian-advance-in-advance-heavy-losses-of-ukrainian-armed-forces-in-donbas-photos-videos-21/


























































17 servicemen of the 36th Marine brigade surrendered in Malinovka.








TheImmortal said:


> Iran allowed Russian bombers to use its airbases for first time in history of Republic. Allowed its airspace to be used to fly thru and and CMs to fly over (some crashed in Iran). This was when every major country shut its airspace to Russian military in regards to Syrian conflict.
> 
> Meanwhile Turkey shoots down and kills a Russian pilot and gets S-400
> 
> Israel shoots down and kills a Russia recon plane killing its entire crew and Russia gives full reign to target Syrian and Iranian forces to Israel.
> 
> Both Turkey and Israel supporting Ukraine with arms.
> 
> When I tell you that Russia’s foreign policy has been complete bananas and failure this is what I mean. The counter argument was to say “every country looks out for its own interests” when describing why Russia has shunned Iran for so long.
> 
> At this point we know their foreign policy makes as much sense as Sultan Erodgan’s
> The last 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> Nah brother, many of us (well at least me) have been 100% aware and with you on this subject!
> 
> The Russians like to default to their "slavic bonds" excuse whenever Israel or its former "fraternal brother states" goes and does something against the Russian Federation whilst ignoring the possibility of building stronger ties to states (Iran) that can prove astronomically more beneficial if a healthy relationship is fosters.
> 
> Israel is Russia's enemy, the sooner they come to terms with this the better off the Russian state will be.



Very true, Putin has in fact have had rather warm ties with Israel in contradiction to Russian history under Stalin and other rulers. Even tho anti-Semitism stil runs in Russia today. But Putin, his oligarchs, and some other Russian officials have kept warm ties with Israel and Jews in general.



sha ah said:


> Honestly if the Taliban did that, it would be the end of the them. They're really pushing their luck messing around with Pakistan and Iran at the same time. Iran by itself can absolutely devastate their entire regime. Iran has fighter jets, drones, tanks, apcs, mraps, advanced weapons. missiles. But that would only worsen the situation for the Afghan people.



Yes, it’s not like Soviet Union and USA had those weapons......

Iran invading Afghanistan will end up the same way as Soviet Union and USA. Also Every country with a grudge against Iran will arm the donkeys.

Iran may take most or even all the country, but it will then face a relentless guerrilla campaign that sucks billions of dollars to prop Afghan government and supply its own troops. Not to mention the opposition (Northern Alliance and Ahmad Shah faction) is weakened and not strong enough to hold the whole country.

It was smart for Iran not to invade in late 90’s. Ironically, US did it for Iran a few years later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> ....



everything you posted, I have already seen. 

No disputing the damage or ammo/spoils of war recovered by both sides. The fact is front lines aren’t budging that much after 2 months. The theory that somehow once a section of the frontlines collapse then Russia will be in Kiev is not rooted in reality. This didn’t happen in Syrian war and doesn’t happen in modern war. 

Again we are waiting for the Donbass offensive to start. I assume all of these attacks so far are just probing and harassment attacks to lay the groundwork for the offensive. 

At the minimum, Russia SHOULD (keyword _SHOULD_) capture the separatist republics outright. I mean this was main goal that Russia said when Putin did the televised event prior to invasion.

So let’s see how this offensive goes.


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> As opposed to the pro-IR EU
> 
> 
> 
> Lol bachee Jan, I own more land and property in Iran then your entire Euro panahande family.
> 
> So tell mommy and daddy to buy you a ticket to Iran and go tell the Iranian Government to confiscate this secret American Zionist’s land. See what they say to you.
> 
> 
> Always making me laugh. Them Euro drugs are powerful stuff  Have fun rambling away


LOL. But isn't it better to put them on your ignore list? Let the trolls talk to themselves. Will save time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

SalarHaqq said:


> A "Taleb bootlicker" is always going to be preferable to a zionist and American lickspittle.
> 
> 
> 
> I added the Taleban to the list of _mo'ānedin_? No, I meant you, considering your obsessive, almost comical opposition to the Islamic Republic. You should try something new for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know you find it nice when your American buddies steal Iranian antiquities. They're "superior" to us after all, aren't they. It's their right to do so.



This Salar guy is actually funny y'all, This is what I genuinely think of the americans:






And what's more funny is that my profile is public, @SalarHaqq can easily check these out but hey leave it to him to make stuff up which is not surprising, given the complex mechanics of how the brain of ppl like @SalarHaqq works which goes like this:

"Is this guy saying stuff that we like on the matter at hand? ----> He is a true iranian and an iri suppurter

Is this guy not saying stuff that we like on the matter at hand? ----> He is an american and zionist secret agent and a moaned who wants to overthrow the iri"

But hey, seeing this guys attempt to weasel his way out of being a talib apologist by throwing tantrum like this is funny and sad at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

حضرت آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای در بیان اهمیت بسیار بیشتر این دغدغه‌ها نسبت به گذشته افزودند: امروز جهان در آستانه یک نظم جدید بین‌المللی است که این نظم، بعد از دوران نظم دو قطبی جهان، و نظریه نظم جهانِ تک قطبی در حال شکل گیری است که البته در این دوره آمریکا روز به روز ضعیف‌تر شده است.


ایشان افزودند: قضایای جنگ اخیر اوکراین را باید عمیق‌تر و در چارچوب شکل‌گیری نظم جدید جهانی دید که احتمالاً فرآیندهای پیچیده و دشواری، در پی آن شکل خواهد گرفت که در چنین شرایط جدید و پیچیده‌ای وظیفه همه کشورها از جمله جمهوری اسلامی حضور سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری در این نظم جدید به‌منظور تأمین منافع و امنیت کشور و به حاشیه نرفتن است.


حضرت آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای تأکید کردند: برای انجام چنین وظیفه بزرگی بیشترین مسئولیت برعهده دانشجویان و دانشگاهیان است و بر همین اساس اکنون دغدغه نسبت به دانشگاهها از اهمیت مضاعفی برخوردار می شود.


رهبر انقلاب اسلامی در پایان این بخش از سخنان خود، اندیشه پردازان، صاحبنظران و نظریه پردازان را به برگزاری جلسات و بحث و بررسی درباره این موضوعات فراخواندند.
رهبر انقلاب در بخش دیگری از سخنان‌شان چند توصیه کاربردی خطاب به دانشجویان و تشکل‌های دانشجویی بیان کردند.








خبرگزاری فارس - رهبر انقلاب: وظیفه جمهوری اسلامی حضور سخت‌افزاری و نرم‌افزاری در نظم جدید جهانی است


حضرت آیت‌الله خامنه‌ای تاکید کردند: جنگ اخیر اوکراین را باید عمیق‌تر و در چارچوب شکل‌گیری نظم جدید جهانی دید که احتمالاً فرآیندهای پیچیده و دشواری در پی آن شکل خواهد گرفت که در چنین شرایطی وظیفه جمهوری اسلامی حضور سخت‌افزاری و نرم‌افزاری در این نظم جدید به‌ منظور تأمین منافع و امنیت کشور و به...



www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

@Stryker1982 @Cthulhu @Blue In Green @Shawnee @aryobarzan @Hack-Hook @N_Al40 @QWECXZ @Dariush the Great @WudangMaster @_Nabil_ 


You Zionist agents will never rule Iran

Glory to Salar

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Iran invading Afghanistan will end up the same way as Soviet Union and USA


I disagree with this statement. It's not that Iran is super power of the world or something but I think their are a number of key distinct differences.

As for invasion, I don't think full occupation should even be an option, it'll fail, but a partial occupation of border provinces in order to create safe security zone and stem refugee flows. My reasons are distinct.

1. We have linguistic and religious similarities with the neighbouring population of Hazaras and Tajiks that no Russian or American from California could ever have.
2. Both of those countries sought to fight wars 1000s of kilometers away from their industry. Logistically difficult and expensive.
3. Iran can overtime, create a territorial defence force among the local population that will be much more effective than anything the US has ever done.
4. Integrating Herat and Farah provinces into the Iranian economy is viable. Iranian products are already very proliferated there, along with fuel supplies. The US and Soviets never had any way of creating growth through out the whole country. I only refer to a small portion of the state.
5. Securing water interests from blocked rivers.

The major downside is spending costs of deployment and casualties which is inevitable.


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> @Stryker1982 @Cthulhu @Blue In Green @Shawnee @aryobarzan @Hack-Hook @N_Al40 @QWECXZ @Dariush the Great @WudangMaster @_Nabil_
> 
> 
> You Zionist agents will never rule Iran
> 
> Glory to Salar


I used to have political differences with Salar, but I respected him overall. Even though he is apparently not Iranian and does not have the same concerns as real Iranians do for Iran. But I respected him overall, despite his radical political and religious views.

But the guy has lost it. He is becoming more ridiculous and losing more credibility by every crazy post he writes recently.
Taliban, not only is a burden for the Afghan people, particularly young Afghan women who are now deprived of getting an education, but it's been acting quite annoyingly towards nearly all of its neighbors in recent months. Iran, Pakistan, Uzbekistan, even Turkmenistan and Tajikistan have had clashes with Taliban border security or militias in recent months. And there's no guarantee that them trying to behave nicely is nothing but a way to pass time until they can firmly establish their power in Afghanistan and then they could get more aggressive than now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> I used to have political differences with Salar, but I respected him overall. Even though he is apparently not Iranian and does not have the same concerns as real Iranians do for Iran. But I respected him overall, despite his radical political and religious views.
> 
> But the guy has lost it. He is becoming more ridiculous and losing more credibility by every crazy post he writes recently.
> Taliban, not only is a burden for the Afghan people, particularly young Afghan women who are now deprived of getting an education, but it's been acting quite annoyingly towards nearly all of its neighbors in recent months. Iran, Pakistan, Uzbekistan, even Turkmenistan and Tajikistan have had clashes with Taliban border security or militias in recent months. And there's no guarantee that them trying to behave nicely is nothing but a way to pass time until they can firmly establish their power in Afghanistan and then they could get more aggressive than now.


I'm tired of reading essays about the same things everyday lol.



Stryker1982 said:


> I disagree with this statement. It's not that Iran is super power of the world or something but I think their are a number of key distinct differences.
> 
> As for invasion, I don't think full occupation should even be an option, it'll fail, but a partial occupation of border provinces in order to create safe security zone and stem refugee flows. My reasons are distinct.
> 
> 1. We have linguistic and religious similarities with the neighbouring population of Hazaras and Tajiks that no Russian or American from California could ever have.
> 2. Both of those countries sought to fight wars 1000s of kilometers away from their industry. Logistically difficult and expensive.
> 3. Iran can overtime, create a territorial defence force among the local population that will be much more effective than anything the US has ever done.
> 4. Integrating Herat and Farah provinces into the Iranian economy is viable. Iranian products are already very proliferated there, along with fuel supplies. The US and Soviets never had any way of creating growth through out the whole country. I only refer to a small portion of the state.
> 5. Securing water interests from blocked rivers.
> 
> The major downside is spending costs of deployment and casualties which is inevitable.


I should also add, the only way to create a "Northern Alliance" type situation is literally to go in temporary to establish a regional government. Not only would this regional government be in the interests of the population but they will also be safer from terrorism.

Regional Herati government that can defend itself on the ground, and integrated into Iranian economy. After a while, as this government establishes itself, it will rely less on Iranian military deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cthulhu said:


> This Salar guy is actually funny y'all, This is what I genuinely think of the americans:



Not unlike your buddy TheImmoral, you keep contradicting yourself every couple of posts.

Sure, you can dig out some tirades you engaged in against the US, but then I can show comments from TheImmoral which you "liked", in which the latter is attempting to whitewash the US regime.



Cthulhu said:


> And what's more funny is that my profile is public, @SalarHaqq can easily check these out but hey leave it to him to make stuff up which is not surprising, given the complex mechanics of how the brain of ppl like @SalarHaqq works which goes like this:



Over the past five or six pages of this thread, you "liked" every single post by TheImmoral in which the latter sought to cover up the American regime's responsibility in empowering anti-Iran elements. I invite readers to verify by themselves, it's not too complicated.



Cthulhu said:


> "Is this guy saying stuff that we like on the matter at hand? ----> He is a true iranian and an iri suppurter
> 
> Is this guy not saying stuff that we like on the matter at hand? ----> He is an american and zionist secret agent and a moaned who wants to overthrow the iri"



Come on, first show some coherence of your own and then try analyzing my position. The main commonality linking together your input can be summarized as "Islamic Republic bad".

I pity oppositionist folk, really I do. Especially since they're going to remain in their present state of frustration and exasperation forever, seeing how the political system whose guts they hate isn't going anywhere. They can enjoy being subjects of the Islamic Republic and having an Islamic cleric as their country's Supreme Leader. 



Cthulhu said:


> But hey, seeing this guys attempt to weasel his way out of being a talib apologist by throwing tantrum like this is funny and sad at the same time.



Not sure what you're trying to get at, but nope, my position on Afghanistan is unchanged. I maintain Iran was perfectly right to back the Taleban against American occupation troops, and that Iran was perfectly right to ignore incitement by your reformists friends who were calling for military intervention against the Taleban right after the latter seized power.

I'm at a loss as to how any of this qualifies as an attempt to weasel my way out of anything.

Now you may turn on Manoto and find solace in barandaz stories. "Kare nezam tamume, enshAllah farda soqut mikonan in akhunda".










_____




TheImmortal said:


> @Stryker1982 @Cthulhu @Blue In Green @Shawnee @aryobarzan @Hack-Hook @N_Al40 @QWECXZ @Dariush the Great @WudangMaster @_Nabil_
> 
> 
> You Zionist agents will never rule Iran
> 
> Glory to Salar



Nabil, BlueInGreen, N_Al40? It's ridiculous how you're trying to enroll users such as these into your little western-apologetuc crusade here.

I understand you're desperate, but try to maintain some decency. Waking up every morning and going to sleep every night while coping with the irritation of Iran being ruled by your nemesis, and having to reflect upon your America's impotence to come "change the regime" is certainly a heavy burden to bear. However, it doesn't furnish a valid justification for making a clown of yourself.

If you seriously thought anyone - let alone I - would consider any of the forum users here as potential candidates for "ruling" Iran, then you're more urgently in need of psychological care than I thought. What I stated is you aren't going to have say in Iranian affairs - having a say is not the same as "ruling" a country, and can be the simplest of official functions. Moreover what I insisted upon is that your dear zionist and US regimes are never going to be allowed to return to Iran, nor will their muppets in California and New York ever return to power. 

I'm sure that considering the above, you'll feel some minor relief if you tell us some more about Washington and Tel Aviv's "innocence" and their historic "benevolence" towards Iran. Or about how crime is as bad in Iran as it is in America.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> @Stryker1982 @Cthulhu @Blue In Green @Shawnee @aryobarzan @Hack-Hook @N_Al40 @QWECXZ @Dariush the Great @WudangMaster @_Nabil_
> 
> 
> You Zionist agents will never rule Iran
> 
> Glory to Salar





SalarHaqq said:


> You are a confused, inconsistent, obsessed anti-IR character. Like your buddy TheImmoral, you keep contradicting yourself in every second or third post.
> 
> Yeah, you can dig out some old comment where you engage in a tirade against the US, but then I can show everyone dozens of comments from TheImmoral which you "thanked" him for, in which the latter is attempting to whitewash the US regime of notorious anti-Iranian policies it pursued.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, you're beyond ludicrous. Over the past five or six pages of this thread, you "thanked" every single post by TheImmoral in which the latter sought to cover up American regime responsibility in empowering anti-Iran elements. I invite readers to verify by themselves, it's not too complicated.
> 
> Kindly spare us the laughable antics. We know what you're all about, alibi outbursts against the US aren't going to cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, you must be the single least cohesive user on here.
> 
> Anyone who followed your forum activity close enough knows perfectly that you yourself don't know what you want. You have no clear line of thought, no principled stance. The only commonality between your self-contradictory gibberish can be paraphrased as "Islamic Republic bad".
> 
> I pity you oppositionist folk, really I do. Especially since you're going to remain in your present state of frustration and exasperation forever, seeing how the political system whose guts you hate isn't going anywhere. Enjoy being a subject of the Islamic Republic and having an Islamic cleric as your country's Supreme Leader.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're trying to babble here, my zionist "friend", but nope, my position on Afghanistan is firm and unchanged. I maintain Iran was right to back the Taleban against your beloved American occupation troops, and that Iran was right to ignore incitement attempts by your beloved reformists who were calling for military intervention against the Taleban right after the latter seized power.
> 
> I'm at a loss as to how any of this qualifies as an "attempt to weasel my way out" of anything, but then again, considering who it is I'm talking to, logic and soundness aren't exactly to be expected from them.
> 
> Now turn on Manoto and get high on your daily dose of barandaz delusions. "Kare nezam tamume, enshAllah farda soqut mikonan in akhunda". Unqad neq bezan ta sorkh shi.
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nabil, BlueInGreen, N_Al40? Hahaha, pathetic how you're trying to enroll users such as these into your little zionist crusade here.
> 
> I understand you're desperate, TheImmoral, but try to maintain some decency for a change. Waking up every morning and going to sleep every night while coping with the irritation of Iran being ruled by your nemesis, and having to reflect upon your American regime's impotence to come "change the regime" for you is certainly . But it doesn't furnish a valid justification for making a clown of yourself more than you already have.
> 
> I'm not the first one to have noticed the profound ego issues you're struggling with, but if you seriously thought anyone would consider a nobody such as yourself of all people as a potential candidate for "ruling" Iran, then . What I insisted upon is that your beloved zionist and US regimes are never going to be allowed to return to Iran, and that their muppets in California aare never
> 
> Now tell us some more about Washington and Tel Aviv's "innocence" and their historic "benevolence" towards Iran. Or about how crime is as bad in Iran as it is in America, you clown.


Just cool down guys, keep it civilized, no need to call names ( Theimmortal) or accuse of Zionism ( SalarHaqq)


Please edit your posts and delete the ugly personal accusations ✌️


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> I'm tired of reading essays about the same things everyday lol.



Then don't read them, perhaps?



Stryker1982 said:


> I should also add, the only way to create a "Northern Alliance" type situation is literally to go in temporary to establish a regional government. Not only would this regional government be in the interests of the population but they will also be safer from terrorism.
> 
> Regional Herati government that can defend itself on the ground, and integrated into Iranian economy. After a while, as this government establishes itself, it will rely less on Iranian military deployment.



Bro, nobody in Iran's decision-making circles cares about the colorful prescriptions and fictitious Hollywood-like scripts some users here enjoy dreaming up. Iran is not going to act in such a way as to please local armchair generals of this forum. And it is precisely this which will guarantee* Islamic* Iran's continued success.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> Core issue is very simple:
> 
> IR of Iran is more "Pan Islamic"than being" Pan Iranic"...


I think, you are pointing well the reason of problems between @TheImmortal and @SalarHaqq 

It's a deep and problematic issue for Iran, that needs to be discussed and debated, just keep it decent and civilized.






IDF drone crashes in Syria, army says no data leaked | The Times of Israel







www.timesofisrael.com





Let's change the topic 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Just cool down guys, keep it civilized, no need to call names ( Theimmortal) or accuse of Zionism ( SalarHaqq)
> 
> 
> Please edit your posts and delete the ugly personal accusations ✌️



The subject repeatedly insulted Sunnis but you won't take issue with it. I remember when user "Falcon29" attacked Shias, you were quick to intervene. Puzzling, to be honest. Oh well, enjoy the company of someone who refers to your madhab as a "religion of apes".

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

_Nabil_ said:


> I think, you are pointing well the reason of problems between @TheImmortal and @SalarHaqq
> 
> It's a deep and problematic issue for Iran, that needs to be discussed and debated, just keep it decent and civilized.


The problem here is that a single non-Iranian user here is constantly arguing against several Iranians and tries to provoke them and keeps the Iranian chill thread flamed. I mean, he is not even Iranian, and outside of a few religious hotspots in Iran, his voice and opinion does not matter at all. Iranians here can confirm what i say and the thing himself know what the MASS (millions) of Iranians really think. He can now again write very long posts (and that no one even reads properly) about Islamic republic this, shia islam that bla bla.

Not all Iranians think the same also on various issues. For example i agree with some of TheImmortal's posts because, honestly, they make sense. There are also some of his posts which lean towards a pro American and pro Israel viewpoint. (In my view unacceptable, because the US and Israel are the enemies of a independent and strong Iran)

In any way. Many Iranian users, who are born in Iran, have Iranian parents, roots etc are being trolled by a Pan islamic guy from god knows which country and this has irritated many Iranian users. Only Iranians themselves can comment and decide how their own country is run. We do not need lectures from foreigners. From wherever the person might be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

SalarHaqq said:


> Like your buddy TheImmoral, you keep contradicting yourself in every second or third post.
> 
> Sure, you can dig out some old tirade you engaged in against the US, but then I can show everyone tons of comments from TheImmoral which you "thanked" him for, in which the latter is attempting to whitewash the US regime of notorious anti-Iranian policies it pursued.
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past five or six pages of this thread, you "thanked" every single post by TheImmoral in which the latter sought to cover up the American regime's responsibility in empowering anti-Iran elements. I invite readers to verify by themselves, it's not too complicated.
> 
> So kindly spare us the antics.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, first show some cohesion of your own and then try analyzing my position.
> 
> The only commonality linking together your self-contradictory input can be summarized as "Islamic Republic bad".
> 
> I pity you oppositionist folk, really I do. Especially since you're going to remain in your present state of frustration and exasperation forever, seeing how the political system whose guts you hate isn't going anywhere. Enjoy being a subject of the Islamic Republic and having an Islamic cleric as your country's Supreme Leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're trying to babble here, but nope, my position on Afghanistan is firm and unchanged. I maintain Iran was perfectly right to back the Taleban against your beloved American occupation troops, and that Iran was perfectly right to ignore incitement by your beloved reformists who were calling for military intervention against the Taleban right after the latter seized power.
> 
> I'm at a loss as to how any of this qualifies as an "attempt to weasel my way out" of anything, but then again, considering who it is I'm talking to, logic and soundness aren't exactly to be expected.
> 
> Now turn on Manoto and find solace in your daily dose of barandaz delusions. "Kare nezam tamume, enshAllah farda soqut mikonan in akhunda". Unqadar neq bezan ta sorkh shi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nabil, BlueInGreen, N_Al40? Hahaha, pathetic how you're trying to enroll users such as these into your little zionist crusade here.
> 
> I understand you're desperate, TheImmoral, but try to maintain some decency for a change. Waking up every morning and going to sleep every night while coping with the irritation of Iran being ruled by your nemesis, and having to reflect upon your American regime's impotence to come "change the regime" for you is certainly a heavy burden to bear. But it doesn't furnish a valid justification for making a clown of yourself more than you already have.
> 
> I'm not the first one to have noticed the profound ego issues you appear to be struggling with, but if you seriously thought anyone would consider a nobody such as yourself, of all people, as a potential candidate for "ruling" Iran, then your mental health is in a more alarming state than I thought. What I insisted upon is that your beloved zionist and US regimes are never going to be allowed to return to Iran, and that their muppets in California are never going to have a say in Iranian affairs anymore. It hurts, I know.
> 
> I'm sure you'll feel some minimal relief if you tell us some more about Washington and Tel Aviv's "innocence" and their historic "benevolence" towards Iran. Or about how crime is as bad in Iran as it is in America, you clown.



We are seeing more of the complex mechanics of SalarHaqq's brain here, His zionist detecting brain has detected @TheImmoral as a secret zionist agent who is trying to infiltrate the Iranian affairs, and then he detected me who have been following @TheImmoral since the day i joined this forum and quite like his posts as another secret zionist agent, So now he is mumbling about how we "love" the americans and zionists in order to "expose" us as some zionist, american loving secret agents or some shit.



in the mean while you can read more of my post on my "beloved" americans here:



Cthulhu said:


> Muricans will not let go of power peacefully when defeated.





Cthulhu said:


> When muricans go to a country they think they own that place, This is the only way of dealing with the muricans:





Cthulhu said:


> This is what the land grabber muricans are good at, Killing other ppl and stealing their land. The americans were always have been, And always will be a bunch of land grabber genocidals.





Cthulhu said:


> Muricans are a bunch of lowlife genocidals who have nothing to feel good about themselves so the take pride in their missiles, bombs, fighter jets, .... hell, they even decided to put them in their national anthem, lol. That's why their air defences getting humiliated like this causes them to feel butthurt so they come out of the woodwork to express their butthurtness they why you see in this thread.





Cthulhu said:


> The bstard, execrable race = Native Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murican funding fathers = A bunch of slave owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murican presidents = A bunch of racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Africa - American Renaissance
> 
> 
> Many blacks want to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amren.com





Cthulhu said:


> The time has come for the countries that were destroyed by those lower than pig muricans in the CIA to come together and fund these revolutionary forces.





Cthulhu said:


> Those genocidal muricans in the CIA are in fact an infectious disease, Like Ebola, HIV, Covid-19, Rabies ... They are only good at killing people, And this disease needs to be eradicated from this earth.





Cthulhu said:


> They are doing this Because they don't want us to put our point of view out there, Only Theirs are allowed to be out there, like look at what CNN did 2 days ago with their interview with Raisi:
> The CNN reporter asks Raisi that is he going to make a deal with the u.s. on Iran's ballistic missile program and regional policies, Raisi answers no and follows that with an explanation that "We already have an agreement with you on nuclear program that you pull out of unilaterally and are not following it as we speak, And yet you want us to make a second and a third deal with you guys?!" Like what are we missing here?!
> The full answer:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406930877779689475And what CNN did is that they cut the explanation part and only showed their audience the "No" part, Why?
> 1- It makes the u.s. look bad.
> 2- They want to imply to their audience that he is refusing just for the sake of refusing, They are just hardliner blah blah blah for no reason, Like there is an effect that has no cause here.
> 
> The CNN cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also blocked Javad Zarif from attending UN meeting before Covid, You know, Because he was about to engage in some disinformation activates and muricans speared the world from it by not leading him attend UN annual meeting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. denies Iran's Zarif a visa to attend U.N.: U.S. official
> 
> 
> The United States has denied a visa to Iranian Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif that would have allowed him to attend a United Nations Security Council meeting in New York on Thursday, a U.S. official said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muricans are an imperialistic disease and a cancer on this world that do nothing but making the world a worse palce for everybody else.





Cthulhu said:


> I like this whataboutism talking points that comes out american mouth when they try to maneuver their way around these thing, Muricans use them hosting the UN headquarters as a means to silence the nation's that are on their death list from expressing their point of view to the world and then turn around and tell those ppl that you should move the UN headquarters to someplace else if you don't want to be silenced by us, Doing it all as the brand themselves as protector of freedom of speech in the world, Thanks for making my case for me.





Cthulhu said:


> The U.S. is genocide incarnate.





Cthulhu said:


> Only true genocidals can go to another man land, start killing the natives and stealing their land and use the said natives resistance against them as an excuse to flip flop the reality and say we were just defending ourselves! Disgusting .





Cthulhu said:


> Not only that that, He was also a mass murder of the Native Americans:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2019/08/25/george-washington-owned-slaves-ordered-indians-killed-will-mural-that-history-be-hidden/
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Columbus is also another slave trader and mass murder of the Native Americans that they put his statues around the land he stole from the natives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 reasons Christopher Columbus was a murderer, tyrant, and scoundrel
> 
> 
> Why do we even celebrate Columbus Day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler = George Washington = Christopher Columbus
> 
> U.S. is a country founded by the genocidals for the genocidals, Under the sun, In God We Trust!





Cthulhu said:


> Good, Now our government should sue these slave owning, racist, backwards savage genocidal, modern day pirate, lower that pig muricans for trying to steal our oil in the international court of justice.





Cthulhu said:


> The inferior muricans have started inhaling massive amounts of Copium, it seems.





Cthulhu said:


> Muricans inhaling copium...





Cthulhu said:


> The slave owning, racist, backwards savage genocidal, white supremacist a-holes can fvck off.





Cthulhu said:


> Republicans push 'No Oil From Terrorists Act' to ban Biden from buying Iranian energy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans push 'No Oil From Terrorists Act' to ban Biden from buying Iranian energy
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: The Republican Study Committee (RSC) Tuesday unveiled new legislation to block the United States from purchasing oil products from Iran, arguing the Biden administration needs to focus on boosting domestic energy supplies rather than funding terrorist regimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, these slave owning, racist, backwards savage genocidal, hillbilly, lower than pig white trash muricans went completely mask off here calling us "Terrorists". The Vienna talks are just a fools play, When these guys get back in power, They will do what they say they are going to do and will pull out of the JCPOA, Again. Our Akhoonds need to wise up and develop nuclear weapons, We do that and will call it the *'Protection of Iranian cultural sites from the White Trash Act'*
> .





Cthulhu said:


> The most widely used tactic of the genocidal whites to justify their crimes against the non whites is this, Blaming the victims! "The Muslims were fighting each other before so that gives us the permission to kill 3 millions of them" Also the genocidal white trash rednecks use the same talking point to white wash the Native American genocide " The Native Americans were fighting each other so we had to go in there and kill them All!"



Go ahead, read them buddy, write them 3 times a day maybe they can cure your brain but i genuinely doubt. You are one of the biggest clowns i've ever seen on this forum and i've seen a lot of them.


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> The subject repeatedly insulted Sunnis but you won't take issue with it. I remember when user "Falcon29" attacked Shias, you were quick to intervene. Puzzling, to be honest. Oh well, enjoy the company of someone who refers to your madhab as a "religion of apes".


Sorry didn't seen those posts, I consider myself a Muslim not a Sunni or whatever Madhab, I'll surely stand against any unjustified attacks against any Muslim Madhab (see my replies in the thread about Morsi), and even wahabies should be dealt with reasoning and Hujja.

Politically, my only red line is being a Zio, I'm a fervent supporter to Iran because it's ,unfortunately,almost the only Muslim Country against Israel, the day Iran follow the Cûcks Arabs and Muslims countries ( لا قدر الله), I'll stop supporting Iran.

That's Me .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Dariush the Great said:


> The problem here is that a single non-Iranian user here is constantly arguing against several Iranians and tries to provoke them and keeps the Iranian chill thread flamed. I mean, he is not even Iranian, and outside of a few religious hotspots in Iran, his voice and opinion does not matter at all. Iranians here can confirm what i say and the thing himself know what the MASS (millions) of Iranians really think. He can now again write very long posts (and that no one even reads properly) about Islamic republic this, shia islam that bla bla.
> 
> Not all Iranians think the same also on various issues. For example i agree with some of TheImmortal's posts because, honestly, they make sense. There are also some of his posts which lean towards a pro American and pro Israel viewpoint. (In my view unacceptable, because the US and Israel are the enemies of a independent and strong Iran)
> 
> In any way. Many Iranian users, who are born in Iran, have Iranian parents, roots etc are being trolled by a Pan islamic guy from god knows which country and this has irritated many Iranian users. Only Iranians themselves can comment and decide how their own country is run. We do not need lectures from foreigners. From wherever the person might be.


No idea who is Iranian and who's not, I'm on mobile and can't see flags (I can guess sometimes).

Let it be he's not, surely he's a fervent IRI supporter, never seen someone defending Iran against the multiple trolls from all countries like he do.

But I will understand and feel @Cthulhu and @TheImmortal going mad at him for even insinuating that their are Zio, I won't accept it, never .... @SalarHaqq 

Was trying to reasoning them for 2 days, but it looks that fasting is making them very sensitive 😁


----------



## Shawnee

For me Salar is Iranian. Differences in opinion is natural.

Salar is a well spoken defender of Iran on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Salar is an alt account. His other accounts have banned before and warned by moderators. He uses VPN. He is not Iranian, some users here know his nationality and mask it. Could be Afghan could be Bangladesh. Likely Sunni leaning towards radical beliefs.

2 posts and less than 1 year account (maybe 2) comes out of nowhere starts insulting me. This was way in the beginning I started questioning who this man was. But whatever i been on forums for most of my life, trolls are a dime a dozen. Then he goes under the radar relatively normal after PeeD tells him to chill out and get along with other members, I noticed his long sermons in chill thread and just shrugged thats his MO. Everyone can think what they want.

Flash forward to Taliban takeover of Afghanistan. I am not a fan and warn of risks. He argues till he is blue in the face this is the best thing ever. Ok dude whatever you say. Then the Afghan Cleric attack happens in Qom. He starts defending the attacker as poor misguided individual. Hmmm strange. Again I take issue. Again he gets irrate. Then as the Taliban issue escalates dude goes full blown off his meds again and melts down.

Suddenly he’s screaming again I’m pro-American pro Zionists and hate all Sunnis that ever existed. I mean thousands of posts I have here clearly show me critical of American affairs and Zionists policy. I mean for how many months was I not preaching for Iran to have more kinetic responses and establish deterrence against Syrian attacks on its forces? But whatever, it’s like trying to convince someone who thinks the Earth is flat.

Nonetheless as @Cthulhu correctly stated, if you aren’t completely 100% Pro-IR, you are a pro American Zionist lover who wants to topple Iran.

I mean honestly when you read his posts does this sound like a man who is all there?



> Yes, and I had to put the user in their place for spreading their subversive zionist and pro-US drivel because none of you "nationalists" would. You can thank me for that.
> 
> We are the ones keeping Iran safe so that the ungrateful "nationalist" lot can have a country to take pride in. Without us, your Iran would I have ceased to exist decades ago.



The dude is keeping Iran safe.....from Iranians?


Not iranian
Doesn’t live in Iran
Lives in Western country
Crusader of the Republic and is saving Iran
Telling Iranian users they should be thankful he’s making Iran a country they can take pride in
I mean there’s like 15 dudes here....who is he saving? I’m gonna topple the Republic with 15 guys I brainwashed who mostly live in the west?

I mean when you say it out loud...it’s just sad or one hell of a elaborate troll job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Holy moly is this still going ?


Instead of this useless arguments can u guys put your minds on solving Ukraine's puzzle ?


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Sorry for delay @Hack-Hook 

I thought about your questions but for personal reasons I can't convince myself to answering them.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Isn't this the third time or so you're back quoting me after declaring you're done? Have I really struck_ that much_ of a nerve? No need to respond, for the answer's crystal clear.



TheImmortal said:


> Salar is an alt account. His other accounts have banned before and warned by moderators.



Speaking of bans, your current account's been banned in the past, as opposed to mine. Only days ago, two of your sectarianist posts here were edited by moderators after I reported them. So if any one of us is likely to be using an alternate account because their previous one was banned, it'd clearly be you.



TheImmortal said:


> He uses VPN. He is not Iranian, some users here know his nationality and mask it. Could be Afghan could be Bangladesh. Likely Sunni leaning towards radical beliefs.



Some users here "know my nationality and mask it"? What is that even supposed to mean? 



TheImmortal said:


> 2 posts and less than 1 year account (maybe 2) comes out of nowhere starts insulting me.



More like exposing your rhetoric.



TheImmortal said:


> This was way in the beginning I started questioning who this man was. But whatever i been on forums for most of my life, trolls are a dime a dozen. Then he goes under the radar relatively normal after PeeD tells him to chill out and get along with other members,



Correction: PeeD only convinced me to give you the benefit of the doubt. Nothing to do with other members, PeeD and I never discussed anyone else in this context.



TheImmortal said:


> I noticed his long sermons in chill thread and just shrugged thats his MO. Everyone can think what they want.
> 
> Flash forward to Taliban takeover of Afghanistan. I am not a fan and warn of risks. He argues till he is blue in the face this is the best thing ever.



Nonsense. I've argued just as passionately on many, many other occasions about a wide variety of topics.



TheImmortal said:


> Ok dude whatever you say. Then the Afghan Cleric attack happens in Qom. He starts defending the attacker as poor misguided individual.



A blatant falsehood. I condemned the attacker as a terrorist, but rightly called out your apparent attempt to turn it into a Shia versus Sunni issue and to deny the overarching responsibility of the zionist and US regimes.



TheImmortal said:


> Hmmm strange. Again I take issue. Again he gets irrate. Then as the Taliban issue escalates dude goes full blown off his meds again and melts down.



"I'll ignore you from now on". Only few hours later you're quoting me. So who's having a meltdown? 



TheImmortal said:


> Suddenly he’s screaming again I’m pro-American pro Zionists and hate all Sunnis that ever existed.



No "screaming" was needed, to methodically address and debunk your talking points is amply enough. 

Oh, and referencing Sunni Islam as a "religion of apes" is not an offensive, discriminatory generalization. Sure.



TheImmortal said:


> I mean thousands of posts I have here clearly show me critical of American affairs and Zionists policy. I mean for how many months was I not preaching for Iran to have more kinetic responses and establish deterrence against Syrian attacks on its forces?



Even then you were essentially taking issue with Iranian policy and presenting Iran's decision-making as incompetent, more than anything else.



TheImmortal said:


> Nonetheless as @Cthulhu correctly stated, if you aren’t completely 100% Pro-IR, you are a pro American Zionist lover who wants to topple Iran.



No such thing. Take users Shawnee or Wudangmaster for instance. Just two random examples among many I could cite. I wouldn't describe them as "100% pro-IR" and yet, have I ever had to highlight zio- or US-apologetic content from said users? Nope, because there's none.



TheImmortal said:


> The dude is keeping Iran safe.....from Iranians?



What part of "us" don't you understand? Yes, millions of Iranian citizens myself included, I'm an insignificant drop in the bucket. Iranians loyal to their motherland. 



TheImmortal said:


> Not iranian



Iranian citizen. What's your nationality?



TheImmortal said:


> Doesn’t live in Iran
> Lives in Western country



None of your business. And doesn't really imply anything when it comes to the topic at hand.



TheImmortal said:


> Telling Iranian users they should be thankful he’s making Iran a country they can take pride in



Really, this is what I stated? Don't think so.



TheImmortal said:


> I mean there’s like 15 dudes here....who is he saving? I’m gonna topple the Republic with 15 guys I brainwashed who mostly live in the west?
> 
> I mean when you say it out loud...it’s just sad or one hell of a elaborate troll job.



The question is, why are you insisting on spending many hours every day on this website to develop talking points reminiscent of pro-western ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

_Nabil_ said:


> the day Iran follow the Cûcks Arabs and Muslims countries ( لا قدر الله), I'll stop supporting Iran.


Fair enough lol. I can understand the sentiment. Everyone is joining Israel, I think its only Iran, Iraq, Syria, Pakistan and Algeria If I am not mistaken that does not recognize the Israeli government?


----------



## Blue In Green

Hmm.... well now that we're all talking about the content of character for other users lol.

How do you guys here view me? (seriously curious lol). I promise I won't get mad, genuinely interested as to what others think about me here on PDF 

P.S.: I love/respective everyone opinions. I think we have a decent group of individuals here who provide interesting insight into Iranian related affairs so I won't pick and choose sides. 

Please try and keep it civil gentlemen, we have enough enemies as it is...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519069057416196097
Another vital railway hit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518892220572602368
NATO trying to expand the conflict into another separatist area—could flare up could not. 



Conflict map 4/26/22









Blue In Green said:


> Hmm.... well now that we're all talking about the content of character for other users lol.
> 
> How do you guys here view me? (seriously curious lol). I promise I won't get mad, genuinely interested as to what others think about me here on PDF
> 
> P.S.: I love/respective everyone opinions. I think we have a decent group of individuals here who provide interesting insight into Iranian related affairs so I won't pick and choose sides.
> 
> Please try and keep it civil gentlemen, we have enough enemies as it is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Hmm.... well now that we're all talking about the content of character for other users lol.
> 
> How do you guys here view me? (seriously curious lol). I promise I won't get mad, genuinely interested as to what others think about me here on PDF
> 
> P.S.: I love/respective everyone opinions. I think we have a decent group of individuals here who provide interesting insight into Iranian related affairs so I won't pick and choose sides.
> 
> Please try and keep it civil gentlemen, we have enough enemies as it is...


Zionist shill haha 

For real though, I think you are optimistic person, I am kinda of a pessimistic because I am not 100% satisfied with the way this government handles certain issues.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519069057416196097
> Another vital railway hit
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518892220572602368
> NATO trying to expand the conflict into another separatist area—could flare up could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Conflict map 4/26/22
> 
> View attachment 838337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 838338


Man this whole thing is going to be a Syria-esque grind but even worse for Russia and more lethal for both.

Rapid mechanized advances not possible. Hard to imagine Russia taking Odessa until maybe 3-4 months from now if things get better for them, (which it probably won't)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Man this whole thing is going to be a Syria-esque grind but even worse for Russia and more lethal for both.
> 
> Rapid mechanized advances not possible. Hard to imagine Russia taking Odessa until maybe 3-4 months from now if things get better for them, (which it probably won't)



The main issue is manpower. Where will Russia pull from?

Iran (The late Hamedani) convinced Assad to arm the people to turn the tide. Wasn’t easy for Assad to do, isn’t easy for any government to flood the population with arms. But his allowance (or maybe desperation) allowed the formation of NDF.

So NDF + SAA + Shiite militias + IRGC advisors + Iranian volunteers + Hezbollah allowed enough manpower to take back most of Syria. Then when ISIS rolled thru Middle East the Iraqi miltias that had volunteered returned back to Iraq to defend their home country. Then Syria was fighting ISIS and the other jihadis. A two front war. Hence Russian air power was useful in thinning the herd.

Now in Ukraine you have RAF + Chechens + Wagner group + Georgia Forces + Donbass Forces + Russian volunteers.

Assad was still drafting each year new soldiers to fill the void. Putin has pledged not to send conscripts to the front.

So Russia will eventually need to supply troops from somewhere or else combat effectiveness of units will diminish.

So if we say the original Russian force + everyone else was 175-200K and right now it’s 150K or so from rotations, wounded, and deaths. You have to ask how much territory can those soldiers cover?

Russian command has said the goal is South ukraine all the way to Moldova border (separatist region).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

What are all possible outcomes of Ukraine war ?


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> What are all possible outcomes of Ukraine war ?




Cease fire with conflict lines frozen
Cease fire with Russia pulling back to 02/24 frontlines
Russia taking control of separatist republics and land bridge to Crimea
Also taking south Ukraine 
Also taking oddessa
Also capturing all the way to Moldova separatist border and capturing entire Ukrainian coastline

Capturing all of Eastern Ukraine (including Kiev or Kiev in a East& Berlin/German post WW2 conflict map)

Pick whatever you think is likely out of those. 

Outcomes can change, those are the more likely ones at the moment.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Cancerous Tumor said:


> What are all possible outcomes of Ukraine war ?






TheImmortal said:


> Cease fire with conflict lines frozen
> Cease fire with Russia pulling back to 02/24 frontlines
> Russia taking control of separatist republics and land bridge to Crimea
> Also taking south Ukraine
> Also taking oddessa
> Also capturing all the way to Moldova separatist border and capturing entire Ukrainian coastline
> 
> Capturing all of Eastern Ukraine (including Kiev or Kiev in a East& Berlin/German post WW2 conflict map)
> 
> Pick whatever you think is likely out of those.
> 
> Outcomes can change, those are the more likely ones at the moment.


To be more vague, strong likelihood Russia will gain new territory (the extent is not known)
Russia will remain isolated from Europe
Relations with all its "friends" are sour. Russia will seek to improve relations with other nations in Asia, and South America as a result.

My guess Ukraine will attempt to retake its territory lost over the next few decades with several more wars to come after this one depending on the result of this one.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Cease fire with conflict lines frozen
> Cease fire with Russia pulling back to 02/24 frontlines
> Russia taking control of separatist republics and land bridge to Crimea
> Also taking south Ukraine
> Also taking oddessa
> Also capturing all the way to Moldova separatist border and capturing entire Ukrainian coastline
> 
> Capturing all of Eastern Ukraine (including Kiev or Kiev in a East& Berlin/German post WW2 conflict map)
> 
> Pick whatever you think is likely out of those.
> 
> Outcomes can change, those are the more likely ones at the moment.



The lengths to which this character will go in order to come across as knowledgeable... Thinking nobody will notice their shaky, incoherent antics.

Tell us some more about how Russia is risking to lose Kherson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Cease fire with conflict lines frozen
> Cease fire with Russia pulling back to 02/24 frontlines
> Russia taking control of separatist republics and land bridge to Crimea
> Also taking south Ukraine
> Also taking oddessa
> Also capturing all the way to Moldova separatist border and capturing entire Ukrainian coastline
> 
> Capturing all of Eastern Ukraine (including Kiev or Kiev in a East& Berlin/German post WW2 conflict map)
> 
> Pick whatever you think is likely out of those.
> 
> Outcomes can change, those are the more likely ones at the moment.


Let me put it this way Ukraine war now is not about Ukraine it became question of NATO history mainly it's comparable to Syria and just players changed teams here.

I looked your outcomes and some in my mind all ether leads to moral problem or logic problem.US erased same question during WW2 and I really for sake of civilians scare to go to that.

Ukraine wins bad outcome very bad outcome
Russia wins moral problem
NATO/Turkey solution moral problem and logic problem


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> To be more vague, strong likelihood Russia will gain new territory (the extent is not known)
> Russia will remain isolated from Europe
> Relations with all its "friends" are sour. Russia will seek to improve relations with other nations in Asia, and South America as a result.
> 
> My guess Ukraine will attempt to retake its territory lost over the next few decades with several more wars to come after this one depending on the result of this one.



The issue here is energy economics of Russia:

So the die has been cast EU will seek to drop Russian oil/gas over the coming decade(s) and switch to renewables and other natural gas and oil sources. This assumes this is a long term fissure in Russia vs Euro relations and not something that gets patched over with a peace deal and some handshakes. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519006985768865792
The elephant in the room is Iran at #1 in natural gas and Russia at #2 (reserves of course).

So if Russia has to find new clients it will be targeting similar clients as Iran especially if Iranian LNG projects become a reality in the next 10-15 years.

Could Iran supply gas to Europe? It’s possible in the future—requires necessary infrastructure and a increase in Iranian gas production. 

So the issue becomes if we imagine a world where the West shuns Russian oil/gas (thought experiment) then Russia loses a large client base and will be competing with Iran/Qatar for the remaining clients. A consortium of clients will eventually fill the Europe need.

For Russia over half of its budget is from energy and 75% of its exports is energy. The west is aware of this. Putin is almost 70 years old, who is the successor Demitri? Shoigu? A council?

West thinks it can tolerate the short term pain (energy prices) for the long term reward (a Yeltsin like ruler and a weakened Russia).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Stryker1982 said:


> To be more vague, strong likelihood Russia will gain new territory (the extent is not known)
> Russia will remain isolated from Europe
> Relations with all its "friends" are sour. Russia will seek to improve relations with other nations in Asia, and South America as a result.
> 
> My guess Ukraine will attempt to retake its territory lost over the next few decades with several more wars to come after this one depending on the result of this one.


Russia fighting against NATO supply lines and time is against Russia and It's huge problem bc Russia can't wait and they can while still Russia has upper hand in Ukraine.

Based on US actions during end of WW2 this option is scary too.


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Let me put it this way Ukraine war now is not about Ukraine it became question of NATO history mainly it's comparable to Syria and just players changed teams here.
> 
> I looked your outcomes and some in my mind all ether leads to moral problem or logic problem.US erased same question during WW2 and I really for sake of civilians scare to go to that.
> 
> Ukraine wins bad outcome very bad outcome
> Russia wins moral problem
> NATO/Turkey solution moral problem and logic problem



The issue now is you have Finland and Sweden contemplating NATO ascension. That leaves Bulgaria and Ukraine as not part of NATO (if it happens). That’s a large border to have NATO bases/missiles/interceptors lining it.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Russia fighting against NATO supply lines and time is against Russia and It's huge problem bc Russia can't wait and they can while still Russia has upper hand in Ukraine.
> 
> Based on US actions during end of WW2 one is scary too.



Don't pay attention to clownish suggestions that the Russian political system is not solid enough to have prepared viable options for Putin's succession. The risk to see Putin replaced by a Yeltsin type of character, who was a pure product of the specific political circumstances prevailing at the time, is close to zero. Another ridiculous, improvised bit of nonsense by the resident US-apologist who is disingenuously trying to embellish future perspectives of the west and blacken prospects for Russia. This alone should tell you what sort of a con artist you're conversing with.







Other smart users have noticed it as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> The issue here is energy economics of Russia:
> 
> So the die has been cast EU will seek to drop Russian oil/gas over the coming decade(s) and switch to renewables and other natural gas and oil sources. This assumes this is a long term fissure in Russia vs Euro relations and not something that gets patched over with a peace deal and some handshakes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519006985768865792
> The elephant in the room is Iran at #1 in natural gas and Russia at #2 (reserves of course).
> 
> So if Russia has to find new clients it will be targeting similar clients as Iran especially if Iranian LNG projects become a reality in the next 10-15 years.
> 
> Could Iran supply gas to Europe? It’s possible in the future—requires necessary infrastructure and a increase in Iranian gas production.
> 
> So the issue becomes if we imagine a world where the West shuns Russian oil/gas (thought experiment) then Russia loses a large client base and will be competing with Iran/Qatar for the remaining clients. A consortium of clients will eventually fill the Europe need.
> 
> For Russia over half of its budget is from energy and 75% of its exports is energy. The west is aware of this. Putin is almost 70 years old, who is the successor Demitri? Shoigu? A council?
> 
> West thinks it can tolerate the short term pain (energy prices) for the long term reward (a Yeltsin like ruler and a weakened Russia).


The hope would be basically the other developing countries of the world, will have ever increasing demands for oil and gas, so while the supply is high, the demand is increasing as well. This is very hard to quantify though and unforeseeable over the next 10-15 years.

Another possibility is that Putin is gone in next 5 years and a Yeltsin like leader returns and the gas starts flowing again.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> The issue now is you have Finland and Sweden contemplating NATO ascension. That leaves Bulgaria and Ukraine as not part of NATO (if it happens). That’s a large border to have NATO bases/missiles/interceptors lining it.



Wow, frightening for Russia that is. NATO strong!

Especially since the Russians are going to lose Kherson, right? Kherson's very important to fend off the mighty network of NATO bases/missiles/interceptors Russia's soon going to have on her borders. It's the same as with Quseyr and the SAA. I followed the Syrian war religiously, so I know.

Gentlemen, TheImmoral told you so, ten days ago: Kherson's probably a goner. Only luck can save Russia now. If only Putin had made TheImmoral his chief of staff, Russia would've devised true winning plans, rather than relying on these outdated "Soviet era" strategies its incompetent generals are following now. That's why Putin fired them all, CNN said so and TheImmoral confirmed (which is what really makes the news credible).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

How do you define best possible outcome ? and how do you reach it ?



SalarHaqq said:


> Don't pay attention to clownish suggestions that the Russian political system is not solid enough to have prepared viable options for Putin's succession. The risk to see Putin replaced by a Yeltsin type of character, who was a pure product of the specific political circumstances prevailing at the time, is close to zero. Another ridiculous, improvised bit of nonsense by the resident US-apologist who is disingenuously trying to embellish future perspectives of the west and blacken prospects for Russia. This alone should tell you what sort of a con artist you're conversing with.


Point is time works in favor of Ukraine and against Russia . (No N scenario)
Russia wouldn't wait for it ...


----------



## Shawnee

Remember when this guy said I am Iranic and I care for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> The issue now is you have Finland and Sweden contemplating NATO ascension. That leaves Bulgaria and Ukraine as not part of NATO (if it happens). That’s a large border to have NATO bases/missiles/interceptors lining it.


In long term it makes NATO stronger and here now we only focus on Ukraine.it makes Ukraine stronger.


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> How do you define best possible outcome ? and how do you reach it ?
> 
> 
> Point is time works in favor of Ukraine and against Russia . (No N scenario)
> Russia wouldn't wait for it ...



Russia re-establishing Deterrence with the West/NATO and keeping Ukraine demilitarized and out of NATo is a good start .

Iran managed to foil the Syria plot, but that was thru results on the ground that changed reality. We are waiting for Russia to show the same level results. 

The difference here is Ukraine isn’t a bunch of jihadi headchoppers from all around Middle East, they are actual soldiers defending their country (for better or for worse). They are being armed much better than the Jihadi’s could ever hope.

Remember at the time there was reluctance to given Terrorists in Syria manpads for fear of blowback and also Russian forces in the air. There is no such fear anymore in Ukraine, more and more lethal systems are being supplied. This shows a change in Western risk calculus vis a vi Russia.

Either they don’t think Putin will do anything for their continued material support or they are willing to accept consequences if he does (possible world war).

Let’s see how the Donbass offensive goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 838345
> 
> 
> Remember when this guy said I am Iranic and I care for Iran.



TheImmoral would wholeheartedly concur with this turtle guy... if we were a bit on the dumber side and he thought we might buy into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Russia re-establishing Deterrence with the West/NATO and keeping Ukraine demilitarized and out of NATo is a good start .
> 
> Iran managed to foil the Syria plot, but that was thru results on the ground that changed reality. We are waiting for Russia to show the same level results.


Ukraine is now part of NATO without N umbrella.They help it as they would help any none N NATO member against Russia < my opinion !

(Russia pov ) problem is Russia can't afford full scale invasion.it should keep her high tech equipment at home and be ready to defend against possible NATO attack so manpower wise Ukraine has upper hand and will get better ,tech wise Ukraine is improving and its exactly may become Ukraine big problem...


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Ukraine is now part of NATO without N umbrella.They help it as they would help any no N NATO member against Russia < my opinion !
> 
> (Russia pov ) problem is Russia can't afford full scale invasion.it should keep her high tech equipment at home and be ready to defend against possible NATO attack so manpower wise Ukraine has upper hand and will get better ,tech wise Ukraine is improving and its exactly may become Ukraine big problem...



Putin on NATO & Ukraine






Putin on NATO superiority on paper vs Russia (0:25 to 0:45 only).






Soviet doctrine has use of nukes or rather tactical nukes to neutralize NATO superiority (wether qualitative or quantitive) of armaments.

If Finland and Sweden join NATO and Ukraine commits to not joining NATO, does Putin take that as a win?

Certainly Finland and Sweden are much smaller armies than Ukraine and less historical significance to Russia. But also you had another 2 countries join NATO during your military operation to...........stop a country from joining NATO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Putin on NATO & Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin on NATO superiority on paper vs Russia (0:25 to 0:45 only).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet doctrine has use of nukes or rather tactical nukes to neutralize NATO superiority (wether qualitative or quantitive) of armaments.
> 
> If Finland and Sweden join NATO and Ukraine commits to not joining NATO, does Putin take that as a win?
> 
> Certainly Finland and Sweden are much smaller armies than Ukraine and less historical significance to Russia. But also you had another 2 countries join NATO during your military operation to...........stop a country from joining NATO


I doubt Russia likes to open another front against NATO. to me Ukraine case is more like a mirror case in Syria with different players NATO and Russia changed position here.Russia have other plans for Ukraine too but the reflection of NATO in eyes of world is worth something.

Finland and Sweden ? anyways they would have joined NATO recent events just made this process faster.

Im not supporting Russia or Ukraine here but as an observer Im amazed so much happened during pass few months and I still fear for end game it seems there is no good end game unless NATO/US somehow fixes the past !!!!


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> How do you define best possible outcome ? and how do you reach it ?
> 
> 
> Point is time works in favor of Ukraine and against Russia . (No N scenario)
> Russia wouldn't wait for it ...



Don't buy into this NATO line echoed by the resident apologist, who tries to downplay Russian might on purpose so as to put the breaks on any enthusiasm Iranians here might feel towards Russia when the latter is actually fighting NATO proxies. This is and has always been the user's agenda.

Ukraine is losing manpower at a rapid pace. Also, Russia has started targeting the transportation infrastructure of Ukraine, namely their railway system, with connections between the eastern and western halves of Ukraine soon to be entirely severed. Lastly, Russia has far greater numbers of troops to rely on than Ukraine will ever be able to mobilize. Whatever the west may realistically supply the Ukrainians with in terms of armaments, it's not going to give them the technological edge over Russia.

So it's pretty clear: Russia trumps Ukraine in manpower. Russia trumps Ukraine in technology and firepower. And this will not change, no matter what NATO does. Russia is going to be victorious, and it will be a decisive victory, a huge historical setback for western imperialism. NATO's not going to intervene directly either, it's been almost 40 years that they've had zero training in large scale combined arms maneuver warfare given how they spent their time fighting third tier military forces in the south and destroying helpless nations, so they'd get crushed by Russia in any conventional confrontation. No chance for Ukraine or NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mohsen

China's defense minister arrived in Tehran.









خبرگزاری فارس - وزیر دفاع چین وارد تهران شد


وزیر دفاع جمهوری خلق چین به منظور گفت‌وگو با مقامات نیروهای مسلح جمهوری اسلامی و امیر سرتیپ آشتیانی وزیر دفاع وارد تهران شد.



www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

@TheImmortal is an american patriot

Don't take american patriots like him serious
Ignore him until he leaves

Fvck devil USA and their puppies

Hats off for IRANIAN glory





mohsen said:


> China's defense minister arrived in Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - وزیر دفاع چین وارد تهران شد
> 
> 
> وزیر دفاع جمهوری خلق چین به منظور گفت‌وگو با مقامات نیروهای مسلح جمهوری اسلامی و امیر سرتیپ آشتیانی وزیر دفاع وارد تهران شد.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir


We need to boost strategic defense ties with China and Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm not suggesting Iran invade Afghanistan, no no no. It's nothing less than a trap, a sh#thole filled with quicksand and ignorant, illiterate cavemen ruling the country. 

What I am suggesting is that "if" the Taliban keep screwing around with Iranian border guards, attack border posts, or kill Iranians, then Iran should not hesitate to launch a few drone strikes and a few dozen missiles at the heart of their regime, just to teach them a lesson and show them who's boss. 

Of course, to prevent such a scenario, Iran should simply beef up border security. Like I said, no more lone Toyota trucks patrolling around. Only convoys (APCs, MRAPs, trucks), accompanied with constant drones overhead/nearby and even more backup nearby.



TheImmortal said:


> Very true, Putin has in fact have had rather warm ties with Israel in contradiction to Russian history under Stalin and other rulers. Even tho anti-Semitism stil runs in Russia today. But Putin, his oligarchs, and some other Russian officials have kept warm ties with Israel and Jews in general.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s not like Soviet Union and USA had those weapons......
> 
> Iran invading Afghanistan will end up the same way as Soviet Union and USA. Also Every country with a grudge against Iran will arm the donkeys.
> 
> Iran may take most or even all the country, but it will then face a relentless guerrilla campaign that sucks billions of dollars to prop Afghan government and supply its own troops. Not to mention the opposition (Northern Alliance and Ahmad Shah faction) is weakened and not strong enough to hold the whole country.
> 
> It was smart for Iran not to invade in late 90’s. Ironically, US did it for Iran a few years later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Brazil are just American puppets though. Iran needs stronger ties with Russia, China. They really need to get on connecting all the nations banking systems through a SWIFT alternative. Of course most of China's largest banks won't join out of fear of sanctions but the Chinese are smart,they will establish a financial institution with no ties to the west just to do this. The Chinese should be kissing Putins shoes,because Crimea is nothing more or less than a detour. The real goal, the main goal is to create a new NATO in South East Asia to counter and strangle China. The Chinese should prepare themselves if they're smart.



Sardar330 said:


> @TheImmortal is an american patriot
> 
> Don't take american patriots like him serious
> Ignore him until he leaves
> 
> Fvck devil USA and their puppies
> 
> Hats off for IRANIAN glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to boost strategic defense ties with China and Brazil.


----------



## sha ah

The pictures and advances I shown are from yesterday. In return what do the Ukrainians have to show ? Blowing up some tanks that don't even react at all ? Like I said, it's very suspicious. 5 tanks and armored vehicles get destroyed all in a row and not one reacts ? No suppressive fire ? no attempt to escape or move ? no counter measures ? Personally I smell something fishy. 

Anyways Russia has captured pretty much all of Lugasnsk. In Donestk they haven't been able to break the front lines because like I said, if they do, the road to Dnipro and southern Kharkiv will be wide open. The Ukrainians are obviously pouring in massive resources and have sacrificed hundreds if not thousand of lives to prevent a breakthrough.

In any case, just yesterday the Russians have made some decent advances as you can see on the map I showed you. The Russians are claiming that their Donbas offensive has started but I don't think it really has. Anyways let's wait and see.



TheImmortal said:


> everything you posted, I have already seen.
> 
> No disputing the damage or ammo/spoils of war recovered by both sides. The fact is front lines aren’t budging that much after 2 months. The theory that somehow once a section of the frontlines collapse then Russia will be in Kiev is not rooted in reality. This didn’t happen in Syrian war and doesn’t happen in modern war.
> 
> Again we are waiting for the Donbass offensive to start. I assume all of these attacks so far are just probing and harassment attacks to lay the groundwork for the offensive.
> 
> At the minimum, Russia SHOULD (keyword _SHOULD_) capture the separatist republics outright. I mean this was main goal that Russia said when Putin did the televised event prior to invasion.
> 
> So let’s see how this offensive goes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> Hmm.... well now that we're all talking about the content of character for other users lol.
> 
> How do you guys here view me? (seriously curious lol). I promise I won't get mad, genuinely interested as to what others think about me here on PDF
> 
> P.S.: I love/respective everyone opinions. I think we have a decent group of individuals here who provide interesting insight into Iranian related affairs so I won't pick and choose sides.
> 
> Please try and keep it civil gentlemen, we have enough enemies as it is...


You are a cool guy. Respectful and not trying to offend others.

Anyway, i suggest all my *Iranian *brothers and of course foreign friendly friends like @_Nabil_ 
to put the trolls on the ignore list.
Ignore list people! it will save your time, really.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


> By the way, my _mo'āned_ anti-IR friend, this here's for you, in case you missed your _hamrazm_, who other than opposing the Taleban has some influential friends who dream of breaking Iran into five or six distinct pieces. Goftam shāyad delet vāsash tang shode bāshe, inam āghā Masude gol:


And that french dildo has appeared yet again! He is a metaphorical std who appears whenever there are whores about...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Sardar330 said:


> @TheImmortal is an american patriot
> 
> Don't take american patriots like him serious
> Ignore him until he leaves
> 
> Fvck devil USA and their puppies
> 
> Hats off for IRANIAN glory


Yeah ''IRANIAN'' glory does not mean worshipping a 43 year old regime. Or worshipping a 1400/2000 year old abrahamic religion. *Iran and its people existed way before the appearance of these foreign religions. *

When you worship Iran you worship Ferdowsi, Shahnameh, Cyrus&Dariush the great and the numerous of other great founders/kings and scientists we have. If any *Iranian *put anything else before these they are the enemy of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

🔴فرمانده نیروهای مسلح طالبان:

🔻سیاست طالبان، جلوگیری از هرگونه درگیری و جنگ با ایران است

🔻وزیر دفاع دستور داده هیچ فردی حق ندارند که کوچکترین درگیری در مرزهای ایران ایجاد کند

🔻ما از ایران درخواست داریم که به ما در مبارزه با قاچاق و مواد مخدر کمک کند
🔻آماده همکاری همه‌جانبه با ایران هستیم .






باز هم جوان ناکام در اوکراین به گل نشست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Why so much bigotry dear ones? 
One day God chose Persians to be the leaders of human kind, the other day Jews were given this place, an other day someone from Arabs was chosen to lead humans to the right path. 

Prophet Muhammed pbuh once said, its my own Translation so forgive me for literary errors, if someone has slightest bigotry in his heart then he shall be revived with arrogant Arabs before me. See? Prophet is Critical of Arabs, he has zero tolerance towards bigotry, racism and slavery system. So why not follow him? 

Again brothers, why so much bigotry? Prophet loved Persians saying that even if science is located in skies, some men of Persians (Iranians) will put their hands on it. He always refused to attack Iranian lands despite pressure from some known elements who eventually changed the course of Islam. Our prophet doesn't belong to Arabs only, he despised ancient Arabic culture calling them Jahil Arabs or arrogant Arabs who worshipped stones. Our prophet is the number 1,the kindest, the most tolerant human being that human kind has ever seen. There was a Jewish man who annoyed him for years, he and his wife poured Animal waste on our prophet, Annoying him in every possible way for years. They called our prophet the clueless poet ridiculing him. What our ptophet did, any guessing? After many years, prophet Muhammed didn't see that Jewish man on his way, the guy was disappeared and prophet Muhammed could walk in the Allies without Animal waste being thrown on him. He asked people, i miss my friend where is that Jewish man? People around him informed prophet that the Jewish man has fallen sick and he is close to die. Prophet decided to meet him and greet him. Guess what after that incident that Jew died as a Muslim. @Dariush the Great 

This holy Soul deserves to be the chosen one, doesn't he? Again, why so much bigotry? 

Why so much racism? What is our difference from people like Hitler and other savages of human kind history?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Muhammed45 said:


> @Dariush the Great
> 
> This holy Soul deserves to be the chosen one, doesn't he? Again, why so much bigotry?


Re-read what i wrote. You are known to be a radical religious person, so therefore i do not expect you to show some love towards pre-islamic culture of Iran. For you, Islam is everything. Your identity, who you are, where you come from is second. Something like a nomadic person without any background, like a gypsy.

Just stick to sineh zani man or cry for some dead Arabs that died hundreds of years ago, and stop tagging Iranians who do not want to jump in the Shia Islamic bandwagon.

None of you ultra religious people have any love for Iran itself. Any way, your sort is slowly going out of existence. A few more decades and we will have a more nationalist mindset. Iran first.

Judging on your next reply i am going to decide to throw you in the ignore list as well. Will save time from wasting it on anti-Iranian culture people.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

I have full respect for *@Muhammed45 ,@SalarHaqq and @mohsen ..*.Muhammed45 is a true Muslim and a proud Iranian nationalist...I know this because I read his posts in other forums...

All three have defended Iran in other none Iranian forums..I accept that they are more "Islam" oriented but this does not negate that they love Iran also...I am a "Nationalist" that does not negate that I think Islam at its core is a wonderful and peaceful religion..

Debate is good...we should see more than just our own Ideas....Take it from a 70 year old that has seen a lot..

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Israel still striking with impunity









Five Syrian soldiers among nine people killed in Israeli air strike, monitor says


The Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said an ammunition depot and several positions linked to Iran's military presence in Syria were among the targets near Damascus.




www.cbsnews.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


> Don't buy into this NATO line echoed by the resident apologist, who tries to downplay Russian might on purpose so as to put the breaks on any enthusiasm Iranians here might feel towards Russia when the latter is actually fighting NATO proxies. This is and has always been the user's agenda.
> 
> Ukraine is losing manpower at a rapid pace. Also, Russia has started targeting the transportation infrastructure of Ukraine, namely their railway system, with connections between the eastern and western halves of Ukraine soon to be entirely severed. Lastly, Russia has far greater numbers of troops to rely on than Ukraine will ever be able to mobilize. Whatever the west may realistically supply the Ukrainians with in terms of armaments, it's not going to give them the technological edge over Russia.
> 
> So it's pretty clear: Russia trumps Ukraine in manpower. Russia trumps Ukraine in technology and firepower. And this will not change, no matter what NATO does. Russia is going to be victorious, and it will be a decisive victory, a huge historical setback for western imperialism. NATO's not going to intervene directly either, it's been almost 40 years that they've had zero training in large scale combined arms maneuver warfare given how they spent their time fighting third tier military forces in the south and destroying helpless nations, so they'd get crushed by Russia in any conventional confrontation. No chance for Ukraine or NATO.


Possible results :

*1. Russia win*
a.Russia takes parts of Ukraine
b.Russia takes most of Ukraine (or disarm agreement)

*2. Ukraine Win*
a. Ukraine takes whole country back ( +95%)
b.prewar borders

*3.long war*

there are other options which their possibility is lower for now I put them aside.I would like to know if you have better options

I consider your view as an 1.a option

(NATO/Ukraine pov) issue with it is NATO factories are working without any threat.their economy is also safe so Ukraine can take some hits but at the end they will solve Ukraine's problems so comparing the size of two sides , how long do you think it will last ?

Manpower 
If you look back at Iraq-Iran war you can see Iraq started war with 300-400K troops and at the end they had 800k -1 Million Army.Population wise Ukraine have 29 million more people compared to 1980's Iraq.

Part of Russian Army should stay at home and guard the country and since Russia is biggest country on earth her manpower usage is limited


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> The pictures and advances I shown are from yesterday. In return what do the Ukrainians have to show ? Blowing up some tanks that don't even react at all ? Like I said, it's very suspicious. 5 tanks and armored vehicles get destroyed all in a row and not one reacts ? No suppressive fire ? no attempt to escape or move ? no counter measures ? Personally I smell something fishy.
> 
> Anyways Russia has captured pretty much all of Lugasnsk. In Donestk they haven't been able to break the front lines because like I said, if they do, the road to Dnipro and southern Kharkiv will be wide open. The Ukrainians are obviously pouring in massive resources and have sacrificed hundreds if not thousand of lives to prevent a breakthrough.
> 
> In any case, just yesterday the Russians have made some decent advances as you can see on the map I showed you. The Russians are claiming that their Donbas offensive has started but I don't think it really has. Anyways let's wait and see.



These are the advances I have:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519243480089841665

As for the video, it’s hard to react when the entire clip takes place in a matter of mins. None of those tanks have an automatic counter fire systems. Hard to locate someone when you don’t know where they are. Looks like a FBW/laser guidance so shooter could be 5KM+ away.

There is a video we posted few weeks back of a single Ukrainian tank taking on an entire Russian column in urban warfare and they struggled to locate him in broad daylight at a distance of less than 1KM. It’s the fog of war. Not everything is like the movies or video games.


Anyway back to the offensive, looks like a few more BTGs have moved into position for the offensive.

The key is breaking thru the defensive ring of Donestk that Ukr has set up. That’s a key frontline that needs to be punched thru to help the cauldron pinch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

I`m not sure how reliable this claim is,as we all know that the guardian is not a particularly reputable source.
However on the other hand I would not be at all surprised to see some sort of treacherous double dealing from either the uk or their arab vassals.
If true,then it was very foolish of iran to prematurely release the convicts prior to the entire full sum owed being deposited into bank accounts held inside iran.

*Iran has not received £400m agreed by UK at time of Zaghari-Ratcliffe release*


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> I`m not sure how reliable this claim is,as we all know that the guardian is not a particularly reputable source.
> However on the other hand I would not be at all surprised to see some sort of treacherous double dealing from either the uk or their arab vassals.
> If true,then it was very foolish of iran to prematurely release the convicts prior to the entire full sum owed being deposited into bank accounts held inside iran.
> 
> *Iran has not received £400m agreed by UK at time of Zaghari-Ratcliffe release*



If true,

First mistake was sending the funds thru Oman (a somewhat major US ally in the Middle East) rather than a Russian bank or Chinese bank that doesn’t do much business in the west.

Wouldn’t be surprised if once the JCPOA negotiations hit a snag that US told Oman not to transfer the funds to pressure the Iranian side and threatened Oman with sanctions evasion.

South Korea is still holding Iranian funds. As is China. As is India and Japan. Several countries owe Iran money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stinger production is low as US transitions to next gen manpad. Probably explains why we are seeing more Euro manpads.









Shrinking U.S. Stinger missile supply faces re-stocking challenges


Shoulder-fired Stinger missiles are in hot demand in Ukraine where they have successfully stopped Russian assaults from the air, but U.S. supplies have shrunk and producing more of the anti-aircraft weapons faces significant hurdles. Challenges include complications related to ramping up...




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

جوان ناکام برای سومین بار در ۴۸ ساعت به گل نشست

فاتحه


----------



## SalarHaqq

Muhammed45 said:


> Why so much bigotry dear ones?
> One day God chose Persians to be the leaders of human kind, the other day Jews were given this place, an other day someone from Arabs was chosen to lead humans to the right path.
> 
> Prophet Muhammed pbuh once said, its my own Translation so forgive me for literary errors, if someone has slightest bigotry in his heart then he shall be revived with arrogant Arabs before me. See? Prophet is Critical of Arabs, he has zero tolerance towards bigotry, racism and slavery system. So why not follow him?
> 
> Again brothers, why so much bigotry? Prophet loved Persians saying that even if science is located in skies, some men of Persians (Iranians) will put their hands on it. He always refused to attack Iranian lands despite pressure from some known elements who eventually changed the course of Islam. Our prophet doesn't belong to Arabs only, he despised ancient Arabic culture calling them Jahil Arabs or arrogant Arabs who worshipped stones. Our prophet is the number 1,the kindest, the most tolerant human being that human kind has ever seen. There was a Jewish man who annoyed him for years, he and his wife poured Animal waste on our prophet, Annoying him in every possible way for years. They called our prophet the clueless poet ridiculing him. What our ptophet did, any guessing? After many years, prophet Muhammed didn't see that Jewish man on his way, the guy was disappeared and prophet Muhammed could walk in the Allies without Animal waste being thrown on him. He asked people, i miss my friend where is that Jewish man? People around him informed prophet that the Jewish man has fallen sick and he is close to die. Prophet decided to meet him and greet him. Guess what after that incident that Jew died as a Muslim. @Dariush the Great
> 
> This holy Soul deserves to be the chosen one, doesn't he? Again, why so much bigotry?
> 
> Why so much racism? What is our difference from people like Hitler and other savages of human kind history?



Brother, you're talking about person who apparently will ostracize Iranians as "traitors" if they don't "worship" the nation and certain of its historical figures. So this user seems to expects people not to be theists, not to believe in a monotheist religion in the proper sense of the term (i.e. by following the precepts of the religion correctly when it comes to the concept of a single God). Because indeed, belief in a monotheist religion means worship of God, and God only.

An ultra-nationalist like Omid Dana, even though he himself commits the mistake of placing nation above everything else (may he be guided towards the right path and correct this, inshAllah), is tolerant and sane enough not to resort to misplaced vocabulary such as "treason" when referring to the beliefs of patriots who worship God rather than a worldly, material object. So the user you're responding to is beyond the pale in this regard. If Iranian nationalists were all like this, they'd be confined to a numerically insignificant social fringe. But that's thankfully not the case.

What's interesting to note is that this particular view is not rooted in any tradition, it's a phenomenon characteristic of modernity. Indeed, Iranians always used to follow a religion in the past, and most of the time it has been a monotheist one, from Zoroastrianism to Islam. They were mostly sincere believers, who therefore worshiped God. And these ancestors of contemporary Iranians weren't "traitors".

You may want to pray for that person to see the light, and moderate this apparent stance of theirs at least to some degree.

_____



TheImmortal said:


> Stinger production is low as US transitions to next gen manpad. Probably explains why we are seeing more Euro manpads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrinking U.S. Stinger missile supply faces re-stocking challenges
> 
> 
> Shoulder-fired Stinger missiles are in hot demand in Ukraine where they have successfully stopped Russian assaults from the air, but U.S. supplies have shrunk and producing more of the anti-aircraft weapons faces significant hurdles. Challenges include complications related to ramping up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



Typical. As soon as they come across a news item reporting some limitation or shortcoming of the US military, the user will immediately find some mitigating circumstance in order to save the day for Uncle Sam. In the present example, manpad production in the US is low? No problem, let's minimize its relevance by citing "transition to the next generation" as the underlying explanation.

Now imagine a similar report surfaced about Russian, Chinese, even Iranian arms production. Chances are the same user would go on a rant about how faulty and problematic defence industries in these countries are, how they're lagging behind the west, and so on.

The western-centric nature of this viewpoint is evident. It is precisely this western-oriented vision that Iranians must shed and shun, the sooner the better, as it has historically shown to be one of the strongest if not the single strongest impediment to Iran's development - and this applies to every nation of the south. Although the Islamic Republic has allowed Iran to record eye-catching progress in this regard, by shifting the focus on self-sufficiency, self-confidence and turning its look inwards, away from western imperial powers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I consider your view as an 1.a option



Yes. Along with ceasefire terms which will ensure that what remains of Ukraine will no longer be capable of posing a threat to Russia.

Remember, US strategists such as Brzezinski viewed Ukraine as the soft underbelly of the USSR / Russia, and as the prime gateway to the Russian portion of Eurasia. And in a classical geopolitical conception formulated by Anglo-Saxon authors, who controls the Eurasian landmass, controls the world. Knowing that the objective of both the British and US empires has been complete global domination.

In this sense Ukraine is of far greater import to them than Finland, Sweden, Bulgaria, Romania, Moldova, the Baltic Republics or even Belarus and Poland.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> (NATO/Ukraine pov) issue with it is NATO factories are working without any threat.their economy is also safe so Ukraine can take some hits but at the end they will solve Ukraine's problems so comparing the size of two sides , how long do you think it will last ?



It's hard to say because it will depend on how much firepower Russia is willing to apply, as said the Russians have been trying to minimize damage to Ukrainian infrastructures, much of which they would like to use for themselves once the war is over.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Manpower
> If you look back at Iraq-Iran war you can see Iraq started war with 300-400K troops and at the end they had 800k -1 Million Army.Population wise Ukraine have 29 million more people compared to 1980's Iraq.



Iraq also had an exponential population growth. Ukraine doesn't.

Furthermore, to withstand the Russian army new Ukrainian recruits would need to be trained more than Iraqis facing the Iran of the 1980's (today's Iran of course is on a completely different level).

Also, there is and will remain a larger technological gap between Ukraine and its adversary, as compared to Iraq vis à vis Iran during the 1980's.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Part of Russian Army should stay at home and guard the country and since Russia is biggest country on earth her manpower usage is limited



True. But also, there's not much of a risk for a second massive front being opened elsewhere against Russia. And the 3,35 factor of difference between the populations of Russia and Ukraine still leaves room for Russia to increase the number of troops it affects to the war, in spite of the alluded to limitation stemming from the country's sheer size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Stryker1982 said:


> Fair enough lol. I can understand the sentiment. Everyone is joining Israel, I think its only Iran, Iraq, Syria, Pakistan and Algeria If I am not mistaken that does not recognize the Israeli government?


Huh! You forgot Tunisia??? 😋


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> Stinger production is low as US transitions to next gen manpad. Probably explains why we are seeing more Euro manpads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrinking U.S. Stinger missile supply faces re-stocking challenges
> 
> 
> Shoulder-fired Stinger missiles are in hot demand in Ukraine where they have successfully stopped Russian assaults from the air, but U.S. supplies have shrunk and producing more of the anti-aircraft weapons faces significant hurdles. Challenges include complications related to ramping up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


True


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519396715715088385


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519396125744185344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

_Nabil_ said:


> True
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519396715715088385
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519396125744185344



Stinger is ancient anyway. Iran produces more modern manpads than that.

One interesting one that would be good for Iran to reverse engineer is the Starstreak by UK. Comes in manpad and armoured version. Tungsten rods guided via laser beam. It’s been supplied to Ukraine and the armoured track Is also being supplied.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

_Nabil_ said:


> Huh! You forgot Tunisia??? 😋


I don't think Tunisia is against Israel no? ))



TheImmortal said:


> Stinger is ancient anyway. Iran produces more modern manpads than that.
> 
> One interesting one that would be good for Iran to reverse engineer is the Starstreak by UK. Comes in manpad and armoured version. Tungsten rods guided via laser beam. It’s been supplied to Ukraine and the armoured track Is also being supplied.
> 
> View attachment 838500



This really is a great system, with decent altitude as well.


----------



## _Nabil_

Stryker1982 said:


> I don't think Tunisia is against Israel no? ))


Seriously !!!









Tunisia’s new president regards any ties with Israel as ‘high treason’


Kais Saied, a political newcomer who scored a landslide election victory this week, says Jews without Israeli passports are welcome in his country




www.google.com













Tunisia: Thousands march in support of Palestinians | Africanews


Israel continued air raids on the Gaza Strip on Wednesday, flattening residential buildings and raising the death toll to at least 227




www.google.com













Prominent Tunisians pledge to fight normalization with Israel


Organizers hope that call will mark milestone for BDS in the Arab world.




electronicintifada.net













Le CA solidaire avec le peuple palestinien


Les joueurs du club de Bab Jedid ont porté un maillot avec un message de soutien et de solidarité avec le peuple palestinien




www.mosaiquefm.net













جماهير الإفريقي التونسي تعيد إحياء حنظلة بـتيفو


عبرت جماهير النادي الإفريقي التونسي لكرة القدم بطريقة مميزة عن مساندتها للقضية الفلسطينية و تنديدها بالانتهاكات الصهيونية المتواصلة لحرم المسجد الأقصى بالقدس الشريف.



elaph.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

_Nabil_ said:


> Seriously !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunisia’s new president regards any ties with Israel as ‘high treason’
> 
> 
> Kais Saied, a political newcomer who scored a landslide election victory this week, says Jews without Israeli passports are welcome in his country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunisia: Thousands march in support of Palestinians | Africanews
> 
> 
> Israel continued air raids on the Gaza Strip on Wednesday, flattening residential buildings and raising the death toll to at least 227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prominent Tunisians pledge to fight normalization with Israel
> 
> 
> Organizers hope that call will mark milestone for BDS in the Arab world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electronicintifada.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le CA solidaire avec le peuple palestinien
> 
> 
> Les joueurs du club de Bab Jedid ont porté un maillot avec un message de soutien et de solidarité avec le peuple palestinien
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mosaiquefm.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جماهير الإفريقي التونسي تعيد إحياء حنظلة بـتيفو
> 
> 
> عبرت جماهير النادي الإفريقي التونسي لكرة القدم بطريقة مميزة عن مساندتها للقضية الفلسطينية و تنديدها بالانتهاكات الصهيونية المتواصلة لحرم المسجد الأقصى بالقدس الشريف.
> 
> 
> 
> elaph.com


Thanks for the info, I figured many people don't really care and the government wants to be neutral.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Top US general: What's at stake is greater than Ukraine​


----------



## Dariush the Great

The new Pakistani government is off to a good start with Iran, for now.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519388608033136653

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Dariush the Great said:


> The new Pakistani government is off to a good start with Iran, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519388608033136653


Bilawal's grandmother is Iranian-Kurdish from Isfahan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519333208520859649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519445428428845056


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518945757067456513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518798954858700802
One F-4 fully loaded and that entire outpost is gone.

Or one Ababil-5 loaded with 6 missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

New US Armed Forces rules forbid soldiers from non-official travel to Israel, region​








New US Armed Forces rules forbid soldiers from non-official travel to Israel, region


2021 updates to CENTCOM regulations regarding vacation travel prevent participation in Birthright, holidays in Israel; spokeswoman insists changes entirely COVID-related




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Messerschmitt

_Nabil_ said:


> Huh! You forgot Tunisia??? 😋


You guys make some really spicy Harissa. I remember the first time I tried it at my friend's home, I thought my eyes are gonna pop out.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519494743897477120
Looks like UKr-AF still has some fighters left


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519494743897477120
> Looks like UKr-AF still has some fighters left


Definitely an endangered species at this point tho`..🐼


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> I think, you are pointing well the reason of problems between @TheImmortal and @SalarHaqq
> 
> It's a deep and problematic issue for Iran, that needs to be discussed and debated, just keep it decent and civilized.



Actually this isn't the case. The user you mentioned isn't your typical secular nationalist. Behold in what manner the user utilizes the word "nationalist":






Furthermore, how many "nationalists" do you know who will talk ill of their country's women, labeling them in a generalized fashion as, I quote, "the biggest whores they've ever seen"? Apart from the fact that keyboard warriors wouldn't dare say out loud such a thing in Iran, females who transgress norms of decency are very much in the minority of course, which makes it particularly preposterous for someone living in the USA to try and suggest that this sort of conduct is even remotely as widespread in Iran as it is in America or in the west in general. Secondly, whatever issues exist in this area, they largely stem from western cultural imperialism. Thirdly, you just don't use insulting generic terms when it's merely a compromised minority you're talking about.

I take offense at any verbal abuse against Iranian women as a whole, not least because this would be insulting my own female relatives.

In fact, the user in question repeatedly claimed that their motivation is to dampen the enthusiasm of what they refer to as "blindly nationalistic" Iranians who to the user's taste, are "too" confident in Iran's capabilities.

So contrary to what you assumed, my issue with this subject has nothing to do with the interplay of religion and nationalism, but with the user's general posting behavior, which if studied carefully, will reveal a recurrent tendency to try and minimize Iranian achievements, not shying away from ridiculing and even insulting Iranian armed forces at times under the pretext that "blind nationalism" (as the user calls it) is "not constructive".

But in parallel, the same user will show themselves to be curiously apologetic vis à vis the US regime, in particular by trying to cover up Washington's role in propping up takfiri terrorists and by systematically portraying the US as superior to its major geostrategic rival such as Russia and China. Furthermore, the user will resort to discursive figures typical of zionists, such as the gratuitous accusations of "antisemitic" and "nazism" they routinely throw at opponents.

Pay attention to the terms used ("jende" means "whore"):






- - - - -



_Nabil_ said:


> Sorry didn't seen those posts, I consider myself a Muslim not a Sunni or whatever Madhab, I'll surely stand against any unjustified attacks against any Muslim Madhab (see my replies in the thread about Morsi), and even wahabies should be dealt with reasoning and Hujja.



Nice. However, this doesn't imply you should be indifferent to this user insulting Sunni Muslims after you rightly confronted a sectarianist who was attacking Shia Muslims. Sectarianist drivel is wrong by essence, regardless of which community it directed at, I'm sure you will second that.

You didn't see these posts, here you go:






Hope this helps. Now I'm very much looking forward to your reaction to the above.

To be perfectly honest, recent comments by this user were quite noticeable where they attempted to depict the terrorist knife attack at the Holy Shrine in Mashhad as part of a broader, imaginary "Shia versus Sunni" conflict, rather than distinguishing takfiri terrorists from regular Sunnis like our martyr Qasem Soleimani always did, like our Supreme Leader instructs us to do, and like the founder of the Islamic Republic taught us.

Stoking the spread of provocative narratives about a supposed, historically rooted "Shia-Sunni" conflict, as well sectarian readings of current conflicts is a cornerstone of the NATO-zionist divide & conquer tactics in West Asia, believe it or not, like it or not. And, there's ample documentation showing how groups that adopt such a sectarianist line, are being backed by the zionists and western powers, ostensibly or covertly.

- - - - -



_Nabil_ said:


> never seen someone defending Iran against the multiple trolls from all countries like he do.



✊✊✊



_Nabil_ said:


> But I will understand and feel @Cthulhu and @TheImmortal going mad at him for even insinuating that their are Zio, I won't accept it, never .... @SalarHaqq



In that case I should ask, is the following comment reflective of an anti-zionist stance? :

( edit )

I already pointed to the zionist-style rhetoric resorted to by the other user you cited.

Additionally, there are certain things you might not have come to think of given that you're perhaps not entirely familiar with the political context of Iran.

See, a recurrent common theme uniting the whole spectrum of anti-IR opposition in exile, which happens to be backed in every possible way by the US regime and its NATO allies, by the zionists and more recently by their PGCC clients, as well as the domestic fifth column of liberals (reformist and moderate factions), is their hostility towards the Islamic Republic's principled support for the Resistance in Palestine and Lebanon. One of the slogans oppositionists have been shouting at every anti-IR rally in Iran for the past 15 years, is "no to Gaza, no to Lebanon, I shall give my life for Iran".

Likewise, one of the main neuro-linguistic programming tropes that foreign-sponsored "regime change" media have been bombarding Iranians with 24/7, is the suggestion that the Islamic Republic is squandering huge amounts of public funds to support Hamas and Hezbollah instead of spending these resources at home. To ordinary people, they'll sell the story that this is the main reason for their economic hardships. What shape would this narrative have to take when the audience consists of Iranian military enthusiasts? Well, something along the lines of "the Islamic Republic is supplying Hamas with everything they need but our own border guards don't even have armored cars". Guess who posted exactly that sort of rant a couple of days ago.

You might also be interested to know that in the Iranian context, if someone's angered about being called a zionist, that doesn't necessarily mean the person is a staunch opponent of zionism. In fact, an oppositionist who takes issue with the IR's support for the Palestinian cause, will also be irritated when called a zionist, but for different reasons: namely, because they cannot perceive the threat posed by the zionists and therefore resent the Islamic Republic's frequent denunciation of zionism. They believe that IR authorities and Iranian revolutionaries are unduly paranoid about zionists. So of course they'll react angrily if a revolutionary tells them they are serving the zionist enemy's agenda.



_Nabil_ said:


> Was trying to reasoning them for 2 days, but it looks that fasting is making them very sensitive 😁



The user does not come across as the practicing religious type.

- - - - -



_Nabil_ said:


> True
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519396715715088385
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519396125744185344



There's still demand for Stingers, like for instance to arm US proxies with. So what we're witnessing here is a dysfunction of the US military industry, and it's not the only such case. The second "Tweet" you shared offers an illustration. Military aircraft production in the USA has decreased as well, and there are more examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> Don't buy into this NATO line echoed by the resident American zionist, who tries to downplay Russian might on purpose so as to put the breaks on any enthusiasm Iranians here might develop for Russia. This is and has always been the user's agenda.
> 
> Ukraine is losing manpower at a rapid pace. Also, Russia has started targeting the transportation infrastructure of Ukraine, namely their railway system, with connections between the eastern and western halves of Ukraine soon to be entirely severed. Lastly, Russia has far greater numbers of troops to rely on than Ukraine will ever be able to mobilize. Whatever the west may realistically supply the Ukrainians with in terms of armaments, it's not going to give them the technological edge over Russia.
> 
> So it's pretty clear: Russia trumps Ukraine in manpower. Russia trumps Ukraine in technology and firepower. And this will not change, no matter what NATO does. Russia is going to be victorious, and it will be a decisive victory, a huge historic setback for western imperialism. NATO's not going to intervene directly either, it's been almost 40 years that they've had zero training in large scale combined arms maneuver warfare given how they spent their time fighting third tier military forces in the south and destroying helpless nations, so they'd get crushed by Russia in any conventional confrontation. No chance for Ukraine or NATO.



I wonder if the Russian Federation will ever feel the need to call for full mobilization of their forces as the collective West/NATO incessantly continues this conflict at the cost of young Ukrainian lives.

Transnistria seems to be a possible new front that might be opening up in this conflict.


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> Actually this isn't the case. The user you mentioned isn't your typical secular nationalist. Behold in what manner the user employs that latter term:
> 
> View attachment 838610
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how many "nationalists" do you know who will talk ill of their country's women, labeling them in a generalized fashion as, I quote, "the biggest whores they've ever seen"? Apart from the fact that keyboard warriors wouldn't dare say out loud such a thing in Iran, females who transgress norms of decency are very much in the minority of course, which makes it particularly preposterous for someone living in the USA to try and suggest this sort of conduct is even remotely as widespread in Iran as it is in America or more generally in the west. Secondly, whatever issues exist in this area, they largely stem from western cultural imperialism. Thirdly, you just don't use insulting generic terms when it is merely a compromised minority you're talking about.
> 
> I take offense at any verbal abuse against Iranian women sui generis, not least because this would be insulting my own female relatives.
> 
> In fact, the user in question repeatedly claimed that their motivation is to dampen the enthusiasm of what they refer to as "blindly nationalistic" Iranians who to the user's taste, are "too" confident in Iran's capabilities.
> 
> So contrary to what you assumed, my issue with this subject has nothing to do with the interplay of religion and nationalism, but with the user's general posting behavior, which if studied carefully, will reveal a recurrent tendency to try and minimize Iranian achievements, not shying away from ridiculing and even insulting Iranian armed forces at times under the pretext that "blind nationalism" (as the user calls it) is "not constructive".
> 
> But in parallel, the same user will show themselves to be curiously apologetic vis à vis the US regime, in particular by trying to cover up Washington's role in propping up takfiri terrorists, in cultivating "I"SIS, terrorist insurgents in Syrian and elsewhere, and by portraying the US as much more powerful than major geostrategic rival such as Russia and China. Furthermore, the user will resort to discursive figures typical of zionists, such as the gratuitous accusations of "antisemitic" and "nazism" they routinely throw at opponents.
> 
> Pay attention to the terms used ("jende" means "whore"):
> 
> View attachment 838608
> 
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. However, this doesn't imply you shouldn't be bothered by this user insulting Sunni Muslims after you rightly confronted a sectarianist who was attacking Shia Muslims. Sectarianist drivel is wrong by essence, regardless of which group it is targeting, I'm sure you will second that.
> 
> You didn't see those posts, here you go:
> 
> View attachment 838570
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Now I'm very much looking forward to your reaction to the above.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, recent comments by this user were quite noticeable where they attempted to depict the terrorist knife attack at the Holy Shrine in Mashhad as part of a broader, imaginary "Shia versus Sunni" conflict, rather than distinguishing takfiri terrorists from regular Sunnis like our martyr Qasem Soleimani always did, like our Supreme Leader instructs us to do, and like the founder of the Islamic Republic taught us.
> 
> Stoking narratives about a historically rooted "Shia-Sunni" conflict, as well sectarian readings of current conflicts is a cornerstone of the NATO-zionist divide & conquer tactics in West Asia, believe it or not, like it or not. And, there is ample documentation showing how those groups that actually adopt such a line are being backed ostensibly or covertly by the zionists and western powers.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ✊✊✊
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I should ask, is the following comment reflective of an anti-zionist stance? :
> 
> View attachment 838576
> 
> 
> I already pointed to the zionist-style rhetoric resorted to by the other user you cited.
> 
> Additionally, there are certain things you might not have come to think of given that you're perhaps not entirely familiar yet with the political context of Iran.
> 
> See, a recurrent common theme uniting the entire anti-IR opposition in exile, all of which is backed in every possible way by the US regime and its NATO allies, by the zionists and more recently by their PGCC clients, as well as the domestic fifth column of liberals (reformist and moderate factions), is their staunch opposition to the Islamic Republic's principled support for the Resistance in Palestine and Lebanon. One of the slogans shouted by oppositionists at every anti-IR rally in Iran for the past 15 years, has been "no to Gaza, no to Lebanon, I shall give my life for Iran".
> 
> Likewise, one of the main neuro-linguistic programming themes that foreign-sponsored "regime change" media have been bombarding Iranians with 24/7, is the suggestion that the Islamic Republic is squandering huge amounts of public funds to support Hamas and Hezbollah instead of spending the money at home. To ordinary people, they'll sell the story that this is the main reason for their economic hardships. What shape would this narrative have to take when the audience consists of Iranian military enthusiasts? Well, something along the lines of "the Islamic Republic is supplying Hamas with everything they need but our own border troops don't even have armored vehicles etc". Guess who posted exactly that a couple of days ago.
> 
> You might also be interested in knowing that in the Iranian context, if someone's angered of being called a zionist, that doesn't necessarily mean the person is a staunch opponent of zionism. In fact, an oppositionist to the IR who takes issue with the latter's policy of support for the Palestinian cause, will be react in an equally sensitive manner when called a zionist, but for different reasons: namely, because they resent the Islamic Republic's frequent denunciation of zionism, and actually cannot perceive the immense threat posed by the zionists to Iran and more broadly to independent nations; thus, they will deny the threat, fail to perceive the hostility of zionists against Iran, and adopt the belief that IR authorities and Islamic Iranian revolutionaries are in fact unduly paranoid about zionists, that they're seeing zionists everywhere etc. Therefore, they'll react with bitterness if a revolutionary tells them they are serving the zionist enemy's agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The user does not come across as the practicing religious type.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There's still demand for Stingers, such as for instance from US regime proxies. So what we're seeing here is a dysfunction of the US military industry, and it's not the only one in recent years. The second "Tweet" you shared offers an illustration. Military aircraft production rate in the USA has diminished as well, and there are various other examples.



I hope I haven't offended you with my own sentiments Salar-jan. I do sincerely appreciate your input here on PDF and I wish for you to continue to stay here and provide your analysis/perspective on various topics!

That being said, I myself have had a rather sorry history here. My earlier days (around 2016) were filled with very childish and disgusting comments made towards anyone I had angst towards during an exchange often leading to very inappropriate remarks that I now regret ever saying (I was considerably younger then). One time my own anger had lead to me saying something similar to the effect that "Iranian women are all whores", idk what triggered that since it was so long ago but I grew up and changed from that point learning just how stupid of a comment it was that I made. No longer do I let my emotions get the better of me when engaging in a discussion with my peers here on PDF as resorting to character assassination or insults is a clear sign of immaturity and a lack of genuine want to participate in a mutual discussion. -- I've always wanted to apologize to anyone here who has been turned off or offended by my own previous remarks. I'm no longer that person I deeply regret ever saying such idiotic things.

That being said, I've had my own disagreements and back-and-forths with TheImmortal in the past but I do think he sincerely cares for Iran and Iranian related subjects since he is very active here and always has some interesting points to add to the discussion. Yes, he is rather condescing about it (when he wants to be) but overall I think he means well. Whether or not that invalidates or validates him as a "Zionist" PR pusher, I can't say. My perspective on TheImmortal has always been that he takes a more pessimistic/realistic/grounded approach to a topic rather than an overtly rose-tinted one. 

But my position on all dear members here hasn't changed. I like this section and this little group of ours so I hope we can all continue to exchange thoughts and opinions on what's going on in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

سالار جان 
قبل تو من بحثی رو با ایمورتال سر این مسایل داشتم چون اون رو ضعیف میدونستم و هنوز میدونم 

اما واقعیت اینه که کسی بی عشق و علاقه به وطن این سایت یا آی ام اف نمیاد​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I'm glad to see that Iran is finally beefing up the border. Realistically ground forces should always be accompanied by drones with other assets (kamikaze drones, special forces, missiles on high alert) nearby. 

Iranian border guards should always travel in convoys but each truck / APC / tank/ MRAP should keep their distance from each other to avoid being ambushed and stuck in a jam. The classic ambush method is to hit the first and last APC/truck/tank/etc in a convoy so that all the ones in the middle get stuck with no room to move. It takes discipline but to avoid such a trap they should keep their distance.

Anyways if the Taliban really want to mess around then they need to be taught a very harsh lesson. If these orders are coming from the top and there is an incident where even one Iranian soldier / border guard is injured, then Iran should not hesitate to unleash a few dozen missiles, drone strikes on vital Taliban positions including weapons storage facilities, barracks, fuel facilities and even target their most senior leadership. Show them who's boss

If Iran doesn't I'm pretty sure that Pakistan will sooner or later since these scum bags have also been acting pretty arrogantly towards Pakistan as well. 

If these scum bags continue acting arrogantly, another option is to incite an uprising inside Afghanistan. Iranians are experts in waging proxy wars and it's not like the Taliban lack enemies anyways. 

I really hope that it doesn't come down to this because the people of Afghanistan have suffered enough and deserve some peace in their lives but these rag tag bandits / cavemen need to know their place in the world.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518945757067456513
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518798954858700802
> One F-4 fully loaded and that entire outpost is gone.
> 
> Or one Ababil-5 loaded with 6 missiles
> 
> View attachment 838562

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

The American Empire self-destructs. But nobody thought that it would happen this fast​*by Michael Hudson posted by permission*

91849 Views | March 08, 2022 | 190 Comments 

Empires often follow the course of a Greek tragedy, bringing about precisely the fate that they sought to avoid. That certainly is the case with the American Empire as it dismantles itself in not-so-slow motion.

The basic assumption of economic and diplomatic forecasting is that every country will act in its own self-interest. Such reasoning is of no help in today’s world. Observers across the political spectrum are using phrases like “shooting themselves in their own foot” to describe U.S. diplomatic confrontation with Russia and allies alike. But nobody thought that The American Empire would self-destruct this fast.

For more than a generation the most prominent U.S. diplomats have warned about what they thought would represent the ultimate external threat: an alliance of Russia and China dominating Eurasia. America’s economic sanctions and military confrontation have driven these two countries together, and are driving other countries into their emerging Eurasian orbit.

American economic and financial power was expected to avert this fate. During the half-century since the United States went off gold in 1971, the world’s central banks have operated on the Dollar Standard, holding their international monetary reserves in the form of U.S. Treasury securities, U.S. bank deposits and U.S. stocks and bonds. The resulting Treasury-bill Standard has enabled America to finance its foreign military spending and investment takeover of other countries simply by creating dollar IOUs. U.S. balance-of-payments deficits end up in the central banks of payments-surplus countries as their reserves, while Global South debtors need dollars to pay their bondholders and conduct their foreign trade.

This monetary privilege – dollar seignorage – has enabled U.S. diplomacy to impose neoliberal policies on the rest of the world, without having to use much military force of its own except to grab Near Eastern oil.

The recent escalation of U.S. sanctions blocking Europe, Asia and other countries from trade and investment with Russia, Iran and China has imposed enormous opportunity costs – the cost of lost opportunities – on U.S. allies. And the recent confiscation of the gold and foreign reserves of Venezuela, Afghanistan and now Russia,[1] along with the targeted grabbing of bank accounts of wealthy foreigners (hoping to win their hearts and minds, enticed by the hope for the return of their sequestered accounts), has ended the idea that dollar holdings – or now also assets in sterling and euro NATO satellites of the dollar – are a safe investment haven when world economic conditions become shaky.

So I am somewhat chagrined as I watch the speed at which this U.S.-centered financialized system has de-dollarized over the span of just a year or two. The basic theme of my _Super Imperialism_ has been how, for the past fifty years, the U.S. Treasury-bill standard has channeled foreign savings to U.S. financial markets and banks, giving Dollar Diplomacy a free ride. I thought that de-dollarization would be led by China and Russia moving to take control of their economies to avoid the kind of financial polarization that is imposing austerity on the United States.[2] But U.S. officials are forcing Russia, China and other nations not locked into the U.S. orbit to see the writing on the wall and overcome whatever hesitancy they had to de-dollarize.

I had expected that the end of the dollarized imperial economy would come about by other countries breaking away. But that is not what has happened. U.S. diplomats themselves have chosen to end international dollarization, while helping Russia build up its own means of self-reliant agricultural and industrial production.

This global fracture process actually has been going on for some years, starting with the sanctions blocking America’s NATO allies and other economic satellites from trading with Russia. For Russia, these sanctions had the same effect that protective tariffs would have had.

Russia had remained too enthralled by free-market neoliberal ideology to take steps to protect its own agriculture and industry. The United States provided the help that was needed by imposing domestic self-reliance _on_ Russia. When the Baltic states obeyed American sanctions and lost the Russian market for their cheese and other farm products, Russia quickly created its own cheese and dairy sector – while becoming the world’s leading grain exporter.

Russia is discovering (or is on the verge of discovering) that it does not need U.S. dollars as backing for the ruble’s exchange rate. Its central bank can create the rubles needed to pay domestic wages and finance capital formation. The U.S. confiscations of its dollar and euro reserves may finally lead Russia to end its adherence to neoliberal monetary philosophy, as Sergei Glaziev has long been advocating, in favor of Modern Monetary Theory (MMT).

The same dynamic of undercutting ostensible U.S aims has occurred with U.S. sanctions against the leading Russian billionaires. The neoliberal shock therapy and privatizations of the 1990s left Russian kleptocrats with only one way to cash out on the assets they had grabbed from the public domain. That was to incorporate their takings and sell their shares in London and New York. Domestic savings had been wiped out, and U.S. advisors persuaded Russia’s central bank not to create its own ruble money.

The result was that Russia’s national oil, gas and mineral patrimony was not used to finance a rationalization of Russian industry and housing. Instead of the revenue from privatization being invested to create new Russian means of protection, it was burned up on _nouveau-riche_ acquisitions of luxury British real estate, yachts and other global flight-capital assets. But the effect of sanctions making the dollar, sterling and euro holdings of Russian billionaires hostage has been to make the City of London too risky a venue in which to hold their assets – and for the wealthy of any other nation potentially subject to U.S. sanctions. By imposing sanctions on the richest Russians closest to Putin, U.S. officials hoped to induce them to oppose his breakaway from the West, and thus to serve effectively as NATO agents-of-influence. But for Russian billionaires, their own country is starting to look safest.

For many decades now, the U.S. Federal Reserve and Treasury have fought against gold recovering its role in international reserves. But how will India and Saudi Arabia view their dollar holdings as Biden and Blinken try to strong-arm them into following the U.S. “rules-based order” instead of their own national self-interest?

The recent U.S. dictates have left little alternative but to start protecting their own political autonomy by converting dollar and euro holdings into gold as an asset free from political liability of being held hostage to the increasingly costly and disruptive U.S. demands.

U.S. diplomacy has rubbed Europe’s nose in its abject subservience by telling its governments to have their companies dump their Russian assets for pennies on the dollar after Russia’s foreign reserves were blocked and the ruble’s exchange rate plunged. Blackstone, Goldman Sachs and other U.S. investors moved quickly to buy up what Shell Oil and other foreign companies were unloading.

Nobody thought that the postwar 1945-2020 world order would give way this fast. A truly new international economic order is emerging, although it is not yet clear just what form it will take. But the confrontations resulting from “prodding the Bear” with the U.S./NATO aggression against Russia has passed critical-mass level. It no longer is just about Ukraine. That is merely the trigger, a catalyst for driving much of the world away from the US/NATO orbit.

The next showdown may come within Europe itself as nationalist politicians seek to lead a break-away from the over-reaching U.S. power-grab over its European and other allies to keep them dependent on U.S.-based trade and investment. The price of their continuing obedience is to impose cost-inflation on their industry while subordinating their democratic electoral politics to America’s NATO proconsuls.

These consequences cannot really be deemed “unintended.” Too many observers have pointed out exactly what would happen – headed by President Putin and Foreign Minister Lavrov explaining just what their response would be if NATO insisted on backing them into a corner while attacking Eastern Ukrainian Russian-speakers and moving heavy weaponry to Russia’s Western border. The consequences were anticipated. The neocons in control of U.S. foreign policy simply didn’t care. Recognizing Russian concerns was deemed to make one a _Putinversteher_.

European officials did not feel uncomfortable in telling the world about their worries that Donald Trump was crazy and upsetting the apple cart of international diplomacy. But they seem to have been blindsided by the Biden Administration’s resurgence of visceral Russia-hatred via Secretary of State Blinken and Victoria Nuland-Kagan. Trump’s mode of expression and mannerisms may have been uncouth, but America’s neocon gang have much more globally threatening confrontation obsessions. For them, it was a question of whose reality would emerge victorious: the “reality” that they believed they could make, or economic reality outside of U.S. control.

What foreign countries have not done for themselves to replace the IMF, World Bank and other strongarms of U.S. diplomacy, American politicians are forcing them to do. Instead of European, Near Eastern and Global South countries breaking away as they calculate their own long-term economic interests, America is driving them away, as it has done with Russia and China. More politicians are seeking voter support by asking whether their countries would be better served by new monetary arrangements to replace dollarized trade, investment and even foreign debt service.

The energy and food price squeeze is hitting Global South countries especially hard, coinciding with their own Covid-19 problems and the looming dollarized debt service coming due. Something must give. How long will these countries impose austerity to pay foreign bondholders?

How will the U.S. and European economies cope in the face of their sanctions against imports of Russian gas and oil, cobalt, aluminum, palladium and other basic materials. American diplomats have made a list of raw materials that their economy desperately needs and which therefore are exempt from the trade sanctions being imposed. This provides Mr. Putin a handy list of U.S. pressure points to use in reshaping world diplomacy and helping European and other countries break away from the Iron Curtain that America has imposed to lock its satellites into dependence on high-priced U.S. supplies?

_The Biden Inflation_

But the final breakaway from NATO’s adventurism must come from within the United States itself. As this year’s midterm elections approach, politicians will find a fertile ground in showing U.S. voters that the price inflation led by gasoline and energy is a policy byproduct of the Biden Administration’s blocking of Russian oil and gas exports. (Bad news for owners of big SUV gas guzzlers!) Gas is needed not only for heating and energy production, but to make fertilizer, of which there already is a world shortage. This situation is exacerbated by blocking Russian and Ukrainian grain exports to the United States and Europe, causing food prices already to soar.

There already is a striking disconnect between the financial sector’s view of reality and that promoted in the mainstream NATO media. Europe’s stock markets plunged at their opening on Monday, March 7, while Brent oil soared to $130 a barrel. The BBC’s morning “Today” news broadcast featured Conservative MP Alan Duncan, an oil trader, warning that the near doubling of prices in natural gas futures threatened to bankrupt companies committed to supplying gas to Europe at the old rates. But returning to the military “Two Minutes of Hate” news, the BBC kept applauding the brave Ukrainian fighters and NATO politicians urging more military support. In New York, the Dow Jones Industrial Average plunged 650 points, and gold soared to over $2,000 an ounce – reflecting the financial sector’s view of how the U.S. game is likely to play out. Nickel prices rose by even more – 40 percent.

Trying to force Russia to respond militarily and thereby look bad to the rest of the world is turning out to be a stunt aimed simply at ensuring Europe contribute more to NATO, buy more U.S. military hardware and lock itself deeper into trade and monetary dependence on the United States. The instability that this has caused is turning out to have the effect of making the United States look as threatening as Russia is claimed to be by the NATO West.

Libya’s gold also disappeared after NATO’s overthrow of Muammar Gaddafi in 2011. ↑
See most recently Radhika Desai and Michael Hudson (2021), “Beyond Dollar Creditocracy: A Geopolitical Economy,” Valdai Club Paper No. 116. Moscow: Valdai Club, 7 July, repr. in_ Real World Economic Review_ (97), https://rwer.wordpress.com/2021/09/23. ↑





__





The American Empire self-destructs. But nobody thought that it would happen this fast | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

British FM Liz Truss says a 'Global NATO' needs to arm Taiwan, like Ukraine




The world order created after the Second World War and the Cold War isn’t working anymore, so the West needs _“a global NATO”_ to pursue geopolitics anew, UK Foreign Secretary Liz Truss argued, in a major foreign policy speech on Wednesday. Truss also urged the US-led bloc to send more _“heavy weapons, tanks”_ and airplanes to Ukraine, and said China would face the same treatment as Russia if it doesn’t _“play by the rules.”_


https://www.rt.com/news/554646-liz-truss-nato-ukraine-taiwan/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Russia has a PLAN… …the West does not​*by Jorge Vilches for the Saker Blog*

22642 Views | April 26, 2022 | 91 Comments

*Russia has a PLAN…*

Like it or not, it is fairly obvious that Russia today is leading events and continues to affect reality mostly in the way that she believes is in her best strategic interests. In other words, cornered Russia had a *Plan*, a tangible, thought-out, thoroughly vetted – most probably in writing – articulate, fairly all-inclusive, flexible enough yet in-depth *Plan* that we now learn took years to conceive, develop and massage in multiple fronts. So today Russian leaders focus on the same page swiftly singing along agreed “_choir book lyrics_” so to speak. Militarily, in due time Russia will succeed per her own goals & terms, not ours. Second-guessing Russia´s *Plan* is now a blogosphere sport amongst commentariati, but really to no avail. Only “observer” status is granted if not a Russian national with deep involvement in its execution.

*… the West does not*

Meanwhile, Western “unfriendlies” respond flat-footed like disjointed cartoon characters angrily improvising piecemeal reactions sometimes doubling down on doubtful… if not plain dead-wrong… decisions which are later flip-flopped trying catch up with Russian-led events. *Elmer Fudd* comes to mind per Ref #5. All the sanctions imposed on Russia have been counter-productive and the Rouble today is stronger than ever. The underlying factor that governs the worldwide Big Bang Breton Woods III revolution (more on that later) is that, for better or for worse, Russia has a *Plan* and the West just reacts with hit-and-miss off-balance punches zig-zagging its way along without North or compass.

Ref #1 https://www.ekathimerini.com/news/1...support-for-total-embargo-on-russian-oil-gas/
Ref #2 https://money.usnews.com/investing/...-roubles-proposal-without-breaching-sanctions – Ref # 3 https://www.rt.com/business/554534-eu-country-rejects-ruble-gas/
Ref # 4 https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...ng-nuclear-war-germany-approves-tanks-ukraine
Ref #5 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elmer_Fudd

*White House piracy *

In his State of the Union world press opportunity days ago sitting US President Joseph Robinette Biden forever unable to get a grip on events had the nerve to propose an active US-Europe piracy program to “…_find and _*seize* [Russian owned] _yachts, apartments and jets_…”“Our goal is *not* to give them back” – officially and proudly declared US National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan Ref #6 https://tass.com/world/1437923 + Ref # 7 https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing...iden-state-of-the-union-address-as-delivered/

So in order to remain coherent with the currently unconscionable US-European mad-house, one next step in the works — preferably under the supervision of surely knowledgeable stiff upper lip UK Royal Navy instructors – would be for Russian ships to be seized in international waters (cargo included) just like pirates in the 17th century British Caribbean. Don´t smile, as Argentina, Venezuela, Iran and Libya have already been through this not that long ago.

And while they are at it, these ´special forces´ could also comply with the US President´s program by looking out for aircraft of any size, type or purpose – including drones and choppers – plus all fine cars & motorcycles, boats, real estate, embassies, consulates, works of art, jewelry, property at large either government or privately owned. They´ve already seized the Gazprom subsidiary Germania because of its sudden “_violations to German trade law_”, so…

Ref #8 https://worldview.stratfor.com/situation-report/germany-berlin-seizes-german-subsidiary-gazprom
Ref #9 https://www.rferl.org/a/germany-gazprom-subsidiary-takeover/31785610.html






*145 million Martians *– I kid you not

Constitutional Scholar US Judge Andrew Napolitano summarized it with eloquence : _“As if to run even further away from US constitutional norms, a group of legal academics began arguing last week that the property seized from Russians is not really owned by _*human beings*.” If not humans, what would 145 million Russians be then ? “_As well, when the [US] feds interfere with contract rights by prohibiting compliance with lawful contracts, that, too, implicates due process and can only be done constitutionally after a jury verdict in the government’s favor, at a trial at which the [US] feds have been able to prove fault…Similarly, when they freeze Russian assets in American banks, they engage in a seizure, and seizures can only constitutionally be done with a search warrant based on probable cause of crime” _

*Can´t make this stuff up*… Ref #10 https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/04/andrew-p-napolitano/using-war-to-assault-freedom/

*Mad Max*

So visualize high-tech policing forces mandated by the Western-world´s top leader with the mission of seizing Russian whatever anywhere international, including mid-flight. And ask yourself, why not ? It´d be consistent with other measures already taken along the same lines. Please recall that the Western “unfriendlies” — with absolutely no legal teeth — by means of a few keyboard strokes have already frozen (and will eventually “arrest”…) Russia´s international banking accounts to the tune of several *hundreds of billions of dollars*… that still are 100% “un-usable”, as in worth-less… and which our Western “unfriendlies” per US National Security Advisor Jake Sullivan might even think of confiscating altogether, no ? So let´s not mince words and, as the Canadian truckers´ experience proved, today Western world property rights (_dominium proprietas_) as we have known them for many centuries *have ceased to exist.

Harassment to nowhere*

“_The [Russian] embassy is essentially under a blockade by the US authorities. Bank of America has shut down the accounts of our general consulates in Houston and New York_” Ambassador Anatoly Antonov added that diplomats are also receiving threats. How can the much-claimed diplomacy effort ever succeed if the Russian embassy in the US is under blockade with acts of vandalism on the building? Attacks on Russian missions also took place elsewhere, with vehicles rammed into the gates in Dublin and Bucharest. Activists defaced mission buildings with paint in Austria and Latvia. Ref # 11 https://www.rt.com/russia/554433-russian-embassy-blocked-washington/

*Along the same lines, the West also has and keeps trying very hard to divide the Russians, to no avail.

The West just keeps sending weapons to Ukraine hoping to prolong the conflict and bleed out Russia.*

_“Statista”_ reports that the number of sanctions against Russian individuals and entities imposed by the US, the EU and select countries like Switzerland, the UK and Japan before 22 February was 2754 and between 22 February and 8 March was 2827, of which 366 on entities and remaining on individuals. Adding up both sums means a grand total of *5581 active sanctions* today on Russia “the most sanctioned country in the world”. Full credit to T. Sabri Öncü per

Ref # 12 https://www.primeeconomics.org/arti...-ukraine-and-the-weaponisation-of-everything/
Ref # 13 https://www.statista.com/chart/27015/number-of-currently-active-sanctions-by-target-country/ 

A sixth package of sanctions against Russia would come as early as next week including a ban on Russian oil imports plus also targeting more Russian banks. Ref # 14 https://www.rt.com/business/554393-russia-oil-embargo-options-west/

*More Guantanamos*

And to be fully consistent, as the US did with Japanese communities during WW2, it would be expected for Russian-born individuals now in Western countries – tourists, students, children, researchers and diplomats included — to end up jailed in Guantanamos somewhere. Yet again, why not ? Because if the idea is *to bother and “punish” Russia*, the size and type of “seizure” would not matter much as long as it serves the stated purpose. So the philosophy may well be to just keep prodding the Russian bear until it slips… ( like with a nuclear slip a-la-9/11 ?) … once it gets fed up of so much terribly arbitrary and needless harm. The problem is that militarily speaking the Russians seem to be more than ready for such, *Always.Being.Ahead.Of.Events*. Apparently our civilized West does not have anything near a “Plan” other than provoking Russia as fast as possible as long as possible with the largest possible damage, right ?

*Over the cuckoos nest*

If on New Year´s Eve 2022 – only 4 short months ago and with a splendid Nord Stream 2 Russia-Europe oil & gas shining pipeline 100% ready for commissioning — somebody had premonitioned anything anywhere close to the current European suicidal strategy… most probably such individual would have been readily admissioned in a mental care institution for careful evaluation of unavoidable experimental therapies for such unprecedented delusions.

As Russian officials have pretty much repeated in so many words: “_We don´t have to be friends if you don´t want to, only arms-length trading partners and business associates. But don´t make us your enemies, we do not want or need to have enemies, and _*neither should you*_”_. Mind you, under any jurisprudence self-defense is still 100% legitimate.

*Nazi nightmares*

Germans still endure a very deep shameful-guilt complex regarding what led to and happened during World War 2. Today, Europe at large is working and bullying very hard to eventually develop – or exceed — the very same guilt complex without ever stopping for one single minute to follow and understand what Europe – actively fostered by the US and UK – is doing to Russia for no reason or gain of its own, only self-damage. Plain unwarranted *Russophobia*.

[ hint: don´t love them, just do business… ]

“…_there are 30-some right-wing extremist groups operating in Ukraine – _(all numerous and US-trained)_ — that have been formally integrated into Ukraine’s armed forces…which promote an intolerant and illiberal ideology… _”

Ref # 15 https://www.newsweek.com/evidence-war-crimes-committed-ukrainian-nationalist-volunteers-grows-269604
Ref # 16 https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cohen-ukraine-commentary-idUSKBN1GV2TY
Ref # 17 https://www.smh.com.au/business/how-bankers-helped-the-nazis-20130801-2r1fd.html

*Russia AWOL*

Europe has not yet understood the implications of Russia now going full speed ahead for import substitution policies with the *80% of the world* that still trades and works hard on planet Earth. Russia has already well underway specific agendas for the immediate welcome and establishment of Chinese and Indian SMBs into Russia´s new Bretton Woods III economy leaving Western “unfriendlies” aside and strengthening ties with countries just as sick and tired of Western bullying nonsense as Russia is after being badly pushed around so much for so long. While Europe – and the Western world at large – badly needs Russian produce at *any* cost*. *Paraphrasing infamous US Treasury Secretary John Connally, smirking a Mona Lisa smile, Russians could now say *“Sorry, our commodities, your problem”…

De-globalization for YOU, not us *

True enough, consumer societies and globalized economies may soon be ending for the 20% of the Western world. But the remaining *80%* of world population is currently undergoing a massive crowding-in process simply trying to join the unavoidable forces of history behind the Russia-led spanking new Big Bang. Those left out would have nowhere to hide, constituting the real ´_pariahs on the global stage´_ that White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki has been keenly looking for lately the poor soul.

In her *Plan* — not without difficulties — Russia already has huge fallback trading partners willing and able to join Russia´s Bretton Woods III arrangements, including no more and no less than bellwether China and India. The recent “_no limits_” agreement with China is simply *fully* *unprecedented*. This “_New Yorker_” article clearly explains why

Ref # 18 https://www.newyorker.com/news/dail...na-unveil-a-pact-against-america-and-the-west
Ref # 19 https://www.aljazeera.com/opinions/2022/3/14/why-is-istandwithputin-trending-in

*quo vadis Europa* ?

Europe, instead, has left itself deeply confused hanging idly high and dry in a vacuum chamber neither

complying with the Minsk agreements that Europeans actively pursued and endorsed, which would mean working with Russia, not 100% against it, nor
finding a viable and reasonable European outcome for their nonsensical Russophobia – mission impossible
understanding how badly Europe needs sustained import of Russian + Ukraine commodities for years to come
The lack of sufficient current and future stable year-round supply of Russian unreplaceable produce will mean very bad news for Europe. This includes *many other essentials* besides the specific Russian oil & gas & coal grades without which in a matter of months if not weeks Europe will become un-livable chaos with rolling power black-outs, fuels and food very hard to find enough of… with migrants roaming and ´camping out´ in streets, parks or churchyards and cemeteries (yes, just like in North Africa…) without shelter, food, health care, schools, jobs or money… and with the tired European middle-classes inevitably joining the coming revolt sooner rather than later. Per The Guardian, “…_come October, it’s going to get horrific, _*truly horrific *… _a scale beyond what we can deal with”. _

Rabobank´s take on food security is that: “ *When The ´Food System´ Breaks Down, Everything Will Break Down With It*”.

Ref # 20 https://www.theguardian.com/busines...ll-into-fuel-poverty-in-truly-horrific-winter Ref #21 https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/r...tem-breaks-down-everything-will-break-down-it

*5 short questions*

Are there any adults left in the European room ?
Why the unwarranted tone-deaf Russophobia ??
Does Europe want to provoke Russia into war ???
Are Europeans willing to keep the US and UK as their belligerent handlers ????
Ref # 22 https://asiatimes.com/2022/04/us-a-co-belligerent-in-ukraine-war-legal-expert-says/
Ref # 23 https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022...omise-ukraine-more-aid-return-of-us-diplomats
Ref # 24 https://www.rt.com/news/554494-uk-stormer-vehicles-ukraine/
Ref # 25 https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing...-and-national-security-advisor-jake-sullivan/

*Why not follow German Chancellor Gerhard Schroeder on this topic ?????*
Ref # 26 https://www.rt.com/news/554411-germany-needs-russia-schroeder/





__





Russia has a PLAN… …the West does not | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

I'm not sure if the Russians have actually began their main eastern Donbas offensive but in the last 2 days we're seeing some signs of devastating offensives and airstrikes on Ukrainian positions.

Dozens of Ukrainian corpses all over the place



https://southfront.org/in-video-21-result-of-russian-air-strike-on-group-of-afu-soldiers-strange-behaviour-of-cameraman/



Russian Iskander missiles wiping out Ukrainian rocket launchers



https://southfront.org/in-video-russian-iskander-ballistic-missile-wipes-out-ukrainian-heavy-rocket-launchers/



Ossetian troops successfully repel Ukrainian tank convoy attack. corpses everywhere



https://southfront.org/ossetian-unit-successfully-repelled-tank-attack-of-afu-video-english-subtitles/



Another Ukrainian base completely over run. Corpses everywhere, Ukrainians slaughtered in piles.



https://southfront.org/war-in-ukraine-day-62-armed-forces-of-ukraine-suffer-losses-russian-units-continue-their-offensive/



How can Zelensky the clown claim only 3000 dead Ukrainian troops ? Just in the last half a dozen videos I've posted, including in previous posts here, you can count hundreds and that's just over a span of 2 days. Piles and piles of dead corpses. 

I started laughing when Zelensky said "3000 have died and 10,000 are injured but we don't know if the injured will make it" LOL According to Scott Ritter, just in Mariupol 10,000+ Ukrainian troops have died and now the rest of the Azov Nazis are hiding in tunnels and holes like rats, horrified of being captured and being prosecuted as war criminals and hung like their favorite Nazi heroes at Nuremberg. If they want to really live up to their supreme role model they should shoot themselves while in their bunkers. Too bad they have no cyanide to go with it like Hitler did b4 shooting himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519450702015205376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519444681888714753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519442308449529856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Fighters of Iranian (Ossetian) descent fighting alongside their Russian brothers against NATO proxies in Ukraine. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519630982328029184

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

These pieces of trash, the Kiev gov, attack their own former territories with bombs indiscriminately. They call these people "their own people" yet look how they behave. True Nazis. I'm glad they're getting what they deserve. Honestly Russia should bomb and eliminate Zelensky to shatter the morale of Ukrainian Nazis. After that take out next line of Ukrainian leaders if they won't surrender unconditionally. Rinse and repeat until they finally concede defeat. 

I just hope that Iran has given Russia a shipment of drones. That's the only area where the Russians are lacking.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519450702015205376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519444681888714753
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519442308449529856




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519638602162278400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Proof that Americans are directly involved in the fighting in Ukraine. Honestly I've heard that hundreds of Americans, Canadians, British have been killed but of course they will never admit it. Likely in a few decades the documents will become declassified. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519489798985043968


----------



## sha ah

This is a few days old but Chechens and Russians infront of Azovstal plant. Nazis are hiding in underground tunnels, all of them have fled the surface. It's game over for them. They're either going to starve or I've heard rumors that Russians will flood the tunnels with manure water to flush them out. 

I've also heard that they have not been given permission to surrender by the Ukrainian leadership. Like Hitler and Stalingrad, refusing to allow his troops to surrender in the end. LOL I've also heard that many troops want to surrender and that some have even been shot trying to escape. 

Let's wait and see what happens when they have to choose between drowning in manure or surrender.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517193439393329152


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I've also heard that they have not been given permission to surrender by the Ukrainian leadership. Like Hitler and Stalingrad, refusing to allow his troops to surrender in the end. LOL I've also heard that many troops want to surrender and that some have even been shot trying to escape.



Same tactics that ISIS when they were losing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519628446464614400
Izumi area is key for the cauldron move on Severodonetsk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Krematorsk is the target to envelope. The issue is that the Donetsk southern pincer are not pulling their weight to actually completely a pincer. The Russians might just have to overtake the Ukrainians and link up with Donetsk from the north. Like I've said the Ukrainians are putting everything into preventing a breakthrough west from Donetsk city. If that happens Dnipro will be at risk of being surrounded and southern Kharkiv also will be at risk. 

Silly Americans sending Ukraine old M113s. The Russians destroyed all of Ukraine's previous APCs. The M113s won't be any different. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519586881050140673


TheImmortal said:


> Same tactics that ISIS when they were losing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519628446464614400
> Izumi area is key for the cauldron move on Severodonetsk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Krematorsk is the target to envelope. The issue is that the Donetsk southern pincer are not pulling their weight to actually completely a pincer. The Russians might just have to overtake the Ukrainians and link up with Donetsk from the north. Like I've said the Ukrainians are putting everything into preventing a breakthrough west from Donetsk city. If that happens Dnipro will be at risk of being surrounded and southern Kharkiv also will be at risk.
> 
> Silly Americans sending Ukraine old M113s. The Russians destroyed all of Ukraine's previous APCs. The M113s won't be any different.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519586881050140673



Well the fortifications rings around Donetsk are very robust compared to other areas.

I mean that has been the frontline since 2014. Imagine having 8 years to fortify somewhere. Zig zag trenches, concrete pillboxes, earth beams, etc make bombardment difficult.

Russia doesn’t have any like an AC-130 to rain artillery hell from above. It has its bombers, but other than the raid on the steel plant in Mariupol they are mostly being used to launch CMs from within Russia airspace.

This tells me that BUKs and other air defenses are still a threat to prevent the bombers from coming into Ukraine airspace. Unlike the clips of SU-34/SU-25, a massive bomber can’t fly low to avoid radars.

Ukraine tried that with a small transport plane and hit a powerline and crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Strong words from seyyed Hasan Nasrallah, Secretary General of Lebanon's Hezbollah denouncing the machinations of criminal US and NATO regimes with regards to Ukraine. 

_____

Nasrallah: The war in Ukraine unmasked the racism and hypocrisy of the West​18460 Views | April 19, 2022 | 54 Comments


*Speech by Hezbollah Secretary General Sayed Hassan Nasrallah on March 8, 2022, on the occasion of the Day of the Wounded.*

_Source: video.moqawama.org
Translation: resistancenews.com_

[…] O my brothers and sisters, the events happening around us in terms must strengthen our awareness, our lucidity and our understanding of things, the conclusions we draw from them for the current equations, as well as the lessons and teachings we learn from them. This brings me to the current events that are currently occupying all minds. I start with the events between Russia and Ukraine to state that these are very important events in terms of lessons and learning. As last time, I will just mention some brief points before I come to the internal Lebanese situation.

The first point is that the U.S. representative to the Security Council said in addressing Russia, “Any attack on civilians is considered a war crime, and we are recording all events.” In the sense that the US is monitoring everything closely, and will then try Russia for its (alleged) war crimes. That’s what she said to Russia. But what does she say about the massacres against civilians perpetrated by the US in all its wars? No war waged by the US happened without attacks on civilians, massacres, civilians killed, atrocities against civilians and civilian infrastructure, etc. From the nuclear bombing in Hiroshima and Nagasaki, whose environmental and health effects are still felt today, with traces and effects that persist to this day, to Iraq, the siege of Iraq, the starvation of Iraq and the death of tens of thousands of Iraqi children due to the siege, then the invasion (of Iraq in 2003), etc. According to the Americans themselves, they have killed tens of thousands of Iraqi civilians, and tens of thousands of Afghan civilians. How many times have American planes or drones bombed Afghan wedding ceremonies, turning them into funerals, and then claiming that they were training camps, despite the presence of women, children and old people? But they claimed that they were training camps. What about the Zionist massacres in Palestine for more than 70 years, and the massacres Israel regularly perpetrates? What about the Israeli-Zionist war crimes in Palestine? What about the siege of Gaza? Today, the whole world is shedding tears because this or that city in Ukraine has been under siege for 5, 6 or 7 days. But Gaza has been under siege for many years, for 15 years! But the world remains silent.

What about the massacres of the Saudi-American aggression in Yemen, and the tens of thousands of civilian martyrs in Yemen, children, women, men, old and young? And the entire civilian infrastructure is destroyed in Yemen. What about the siege imposed on Yemen for the past 7 years? And currently, the siege is increasing on oil derivatives (fuels), and we saw yesterday the angry demonstrations in Yemeni cities. But the whole world remains silent about this. Why is this so? Simply, and don’t mind me saying it so bluntly, it’s because all these people are not White, they are not blond and they are not blue-eyed – even if in reality there are some blond and blue-eyed white people among them, but it doesn’t matter. These people do not belong to the world of the White man. I’ll go even further than that: for the United States, even those who belong to the White man’s world are only means, tools, instruments, and have no human value.

This is the case with Ukraine [the US has no hesitation in sacrificing the Ukrainian and European population in general to advance its interests]. Thus, based on the logic of the representative of the United States, it would have been necessary today, before threatening Russia or other countries with trials, to establish dozens and hundreds of sessions to judge the Americans, the British and the Western and European armies for their crimes in Algeria, Libya, Tunisia, Africa, in all corners of the world, in India, Pakistan… It is these files that we must start by examining if we want to base ourselves on these principles.







This hypocrisy and double standard is confirmed day after day. Last Friday, in Peshawar, Pakistan, during Friday prayers, a suicide bomber blew himself up, killing dozens of people, including the Imam of the mosque, and injuring dozens more. And the whole world remained silent. This is natural. Because these takfiris suicide bombers are Made in CIA, Made in America. They serve the American project. The whole world must remain silent because it is the US and its tools in the region. Day after day, it is confirmed that the American “values” do not respect humanistic principles, morals, international law, fundamental rights, etc. Nothing matters to them but their political and economic interests and their hegemony. When their political interests ask them to condemn, they condemn. When their political interests ask them to support, they support. On the subject of the massacres perpetrated by Israel, the United States is not content with not condemning, they prevent the Security Council from condemning them! They prevent the whole world from condemning them! They defend the (Israeli) murderers and butchers who shed (Palestinian) blood! This is the truth of the United States, which we have known (for a long time), but we take advantage of the current events to remind it, so that those who have not yet opened their eyes do so, and that those who already know gain in awareness and lucidity, and in clarity of vision.






Also, and this is my second point, every day there is more evidence in the world that trusting the United States is an act of imbecility. I say this to get to Lebanon next. Trusting the United States is stupid and foolish. It is an act of ignorance that endangers the global Muslim community, the nation and the interests of the people. This is what it means to trust the Americans. A few months ago, we saw with our own eyes, and the whole world saw, the experience of the United States in Afghanistan, and how they abandoned and forsook the country. The images of the planes and the airport are still fresh in everyone’s mind.






Let’s not forget the statements of the Afghan officials who collaborated with the Americans for many years: the Afghan President on the run, who was 100% with the Americans, to the point that if they told him not to negotiate with the Taliban, he didn’t do it –while the United States themselves negotiated with them–, if they asked him not to go to Tehran, he didn’t go there, if they wanted him to go to such and such a country, he went there, and so on. He was 100% subservient to the US… So the former Afghan President says: “My mistake was to trust the United States and its international allies.” He claims that he gave them his opinion and thoughts, but they did not respond to him and did not take them into account, considering that it was their vision that was right, that they were the strategists, that the data was in their hands and that they had efficiently anticipated the consequences and results (of their actions), but the result is (the humiliating American debacle) that we saw in Afghanistan. They have abandoned (all their allies).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431517279859224579
Today, in Ukraine, the whole world knows that the United States and Great Britain in particular (are the main culprits of the crisis). The rest of the European countries are really poor wretches. It is clear that a number of European countries did not want this problem, like Germany for example, Germany in the first place, and also France to some extent. Other European countries felt that they would be trampled and sacrificed (on the altar of NATO’s aggression against Russia), that their interests were in great danger. The United States, and with them Great Britain, which has left the European Union, have aggravated the situation in Ukraine and pushed it into the lion’s den. But of course, they acted according to precise calculations. For Biden has announced in his strategy that his priority is the fight against Russia and China. With China, the confrontation has its own calculations and its own ways. And as for the confrontation against Russia, Biden is certainly not going to wage a world war against it, because he is not capable of it, and so he has thrown Ukraine against Russia to prevent any agreement between Ukraine and Russia and to provoke this war.






This is demonstrated by the fact that after the first few days (of war), we can all listen on television to the statements of the President of Ukraine, his head of government, his foreign minister and his deputy, and his advisers. What do they say? “They let us fight alone.” Because either (the U.S.) had promised Ukraine that they would fight with them in case of war (against Russia), or, because of the trust of Ukrainians in the U.S., they believed that they would fight alongside them. And that is why Ukrainian leaders are now expressing that their hopes have been dashed. They say they have been left alone to fight. It was the Ukrainian President who said so. Ukraine is calling on the United States (and NATO) to fight on its side, but they are responding that they cannot endanger their States and their people and risk a devastating world war for the sake of Ukraine. I just said that in their eyes, even the White man has no value. (They will not risk a nuclear war) for the sake of Ukraine, for the people of Ukraine, for the White man in Ukraine, in any case. They are not ready for that. “Fight on your own, dear friends. Because as far as we are concerned, we are not ready to fight.” And that’s why they say every day that they will not send any American soldiers to Ukraine, no American planes to Ukraine. But it is you, the United States, who caused this situation and called this catastrophe on Ukraine!

Of course, my statement is not an invitation to the United States to go and fight Russia in Ukraine. I say this only to draw lessons from the current situation, for all those who trust the United States and place their hopes in them. The Ukrainian President asks (the US) to establish a no-fly zone in the skies over Ukraine to prevent Russian planes from hitting them. But they reply he gets is “Sorry, we can’t, because that would mean shooting down Russian planes, which would lead to war, and we are not ready to go to war with Russia for the sake of Ukraine.” Ukraine is calling for a total Western embargo on (Russian) oil and gas, which some countries are ready for, but others have responded frankly that they cannot do without Russian gas. Russian gas is still being sold, and its price has risen. So look at (the inconsistency): on the one hand, they impose sanctions on Russia, and on the other hand, they buy gas from it at high prices. That’s a (telling) example. The same goes for the Ukrainian request to obtain warplanes: the West refuses, because this would make it participate directly in the war. Are there not lessons to be learned there? They let Ukraine fight alone, because they are not ready to go to war for its sake. At most, they impose sanctions, a blockade, consistent with the American objective of weakening Russia. The US is acting in its own interest, not in the interest of Ukraine. This is the truth.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516188057967411210
Today, if we could enter the hearts and minds of Ukrainian officials, we would find a feeling of maximum abandonment and neglect. And that’s why (Zelensky) starts to come down from his pedestal: he announces that he is ready to negotiate, to discuss the neutrality of Ukraine and other Russian demands. Why is he starting to reconsider – if his American masters allow him, of course? Because he has realized that those who promised to stand by him, those in whom he trusted and in whom he placed all his hopes, those who put him in this situation, have abandoned him in the middle of the road. I and you have known this lesson (that the United States are treacherous) by heart for a very long time, but I repeat it because Biden is a new proof of it. And before coming to Lebanon, I conclude on the international situation by pointing out the moral collapse of the West. The West lectures us about Western civilization, morality, humanistic values, human rights, etc. But the situation shows their moral decay. Look at how they treat refugees. Black Africans are treated differently, as well as Asians, Muslims, etc. There is discrimination on the basis of religion, race, skin color. Is this the famous Western civilization that they harp on day and night, presenting it to us as a model to follow? Whole States are acting in this way, in an official way! One of the Presidents of these countries, in order to justify this decision (to discriminate in favor of the White Ukrainian refugees), answered that it was the will of his people, who had elected him on this basis. It is therefore a racist culture, which has no connection with humanism or morality!






As far as Lebanon is concerned, I would like to say to the (pro-Western) political forces that if they aspire to please the US, they will never succeed, because the American demands are unlimited and never stop. If anyone thinks that the US can be satisfied with this or that demand, they are deluding themselves, because tomorrow they will demand one, two, three, a hundred, a thousand other things. Their diktats do not stop at any limit. And satisfying them is detrimental to Lebanon’s interests without giving us any compensation. What did the Lebanese officials get in return for their submission? We are already deprived of electricity, gas and dollars by the American sanctions or vetoes, what more could they do?

Lebanon voted against Russia at the UN, when it could have chosen to abstain, as 35 countries did. This is what Lebanon’s national interest demanded: abstention. The Prime Minister of Pakistan said a few days ago, in the face of Western pressure for his country to take an anti-Russian position, “We are not your slaves.” This is an excellent position. It would be good if Lebanon would one day dare to stand up to the American embassy and say, “We are not your slaves.” This would be a proof of freedom, patriotism, sovereignty, independence. But the worst thing is the statement of the Lebanese Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Our level of submission is such that the US embassy demanded that this communiqué on Russia and Ukraine be amended to be more virulent against Russia, and this rewriting was made directly by the US embassy. […]

*Donate as little as you can to support this work and subscribe to the Newsletter to get around censorship. You can also follow us on Twitter.*
_“Any amount counts, because a little money here and there, it’s like drops of water that can become rivers, seas or oceans…” _





__





Nasrallah: The war in Ukraine unmasked the racism and hypocrisy of the West | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

I've been following this guy for a while.

And Yes he is legit and I believe him.

You can buy anything from the Taliban for money$


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519705460386971649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519703537764212736


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I've been following this guy for a while.
> 
> And Yes he is legit and I believe him.
> 
> You can buy anything from the Taliban for money$
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519705460386971649
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519703537764212736



The question is how long can the Taliban keep the vehicles running? They aren’t exactly using standard parts in those vehicles. Sooner or later they will begin breaking down and need repairs.

Makes sense why they will begin to sell some items. They are in desperate need of cash. Most of Afghan money came from foreign aid and US confiscated CB assets. So Either you have tax the poppy business or sell off some excess arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal




----------



## Abid123

Cancerous Tumor said:


> British FM Liz Truss says a 'Global NATO' needs to arm Taiwan, like Ukraine
> View attachment 838637
> 
> The world order created after the Second World War and the Cold War isn’t working anymore, so the West needs _“a global NATO”_ to pursue geopolitics anew, UK Foreign Secretary Liz Truss argued, in a major foreign policy speech on Wednesday. Truss also urged the US-led bloc to send more _“heavy weapons, tanks”_ and airplanes to Ukraine, and said China would face the same treatment as Russia if it doesn’t _“play by the rules.”_
> 
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/554646-liz-truss-nato-ukraine-taiwan/


Is the puppet state of the US trying to warn China? Lol....


----------



## sha ah

I don't know, in an interview recently Scott Ritter said that the Russians should be able to clear sector by sector with their artillery and that "that's what they Russians are really good at". I guess only time will tell. 

Either way even if the defenders around Donetsk city don't move, the Russians seem to be making good progress moving south towards Krematorsk. So if they continue southwards after that then they will eventually encircle the Donetsk defensive lines from the north west. 

In any case if the Ukrainians are not careful they are at extremely risk of being encircled and eradicated. Photos / videos from recent days have shown their bases being overrun and the Ukrainians being absolutely slaughtered. Piles upon piles of Ukrainian corpses including high ranking officers liter the ground, along with tons of weapons, Javelins, brand new rifles, armored vehicles, trucks, you name it.

The Ukrainian commanders are likely ordering their poor troops to hold their positions at all costs, which is the same silly strategy that Hitler used (ex: Stalingrad) which prevented him from prolonging the war and saving some of his best units to fight another day. 

Some people who are not well versed in the intricacies of warfare, or who get too emotionally attached, don't realize that warfare is never static but rather fluid. Sometimes it's better to escape to fight another day. During the last 2 months the Russians have claimed to have struck and destroyed dozens of command and control centers. This may well have diluted the quality of experienced officers in the Ukrainian army, which is leading to this calamity.

Anyways if the Ukrainians don't change their tactics soon they're likely to have 50,000-100,000 troops encircled in a lethal cauldron. If that happens it might very well shatter their morale for good and cause the war to end abruptly. 

Yeah as far as Russian planes having to fly low to avoid radar and fly high to avoid MANPADS the solution is simply, DRONES. I pray for their sake that the latest shipment from Iran was drones. This will save hundreds/thousands of Russian lives and valuable fighter jets and as well taking the edge away from the Ukrainians in the drone department. 

Iranian Kamikaze drones like the Ranesh-1 would be a decent counter to the switchblade. It's not nearly as advanced I know but it's alot cheaper and it is very lethal.






Then a large number of Mohajers or Kaman-12 would be great for the Russians.











Even some Karrar drones I believe would serve the Russians very well








TheImmortal said:


> Well the fortifications rings around Donetsk are very robust compared to other areas.
> 
> I mean that has been the frontline since 2014. Imagine having 8 years to fortify somewhere. Zig zag trenches, concrete pillboxes, earth beams, etc make bombardment difficult.
> 
> Russia doesn’t have any like an AC-130 to rain artillery hell from above. It has its bombers, but other than the raid on the steel plant in Mariupol they are mostly being used to launch CMs from within Russia airspace.
> 
> This tells me that BUKs and other air defenses are still a threat to prevent the bombers from coming into Ukraine airspace. Unlike the clips of SU-34/SU-25, a massive bomber can’t fly low to avoid radars.
> 
> Ukraine tried that with a small transport plane and hit a powerline and crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 838705


Great progress by Russian army. Some people on PDF claiming that Ukraine is winning😅



sha ah said:


> I don't know, in an interview recently Scott Ritter said that the Russians should be able to clear sector by sector with their artillery and that "that's what they Russians are really good at". I guess only time will tell.
> 
> Either way even if the defenders around Donetsk city don't move, the Russians seem to be making good progress moving south towards Krematorsk. So if they continue southwards after that then they will eventually encircle the Donetsk defensive lines from the north west.
> 
> In any case if the Ukrainians are not careful they are at extremely risk of being encircled and eradicated. Photos / videos from recent days have shown their bases being overrun and the Ukrainians being absolutely slaughtered. Piles upon piles of Ukrainian corpses including high ranking officers liter the ground, along with tons of weapons, Javelins, brand new rifles, armored vehicles, trucks, you name it.
> 
> The Ukrainian commanders are likely ordering their poor troops to hold their positions at all costs, which is the same silly strategy that Hitler used (ex: Stalingrad) which prevented him from prolonging the war and saving some of his best units to fight another day.
> 
> Some people who are not well versed in the intricacies of warfare, or who get too emotionally attached, don't realize that warfare is never static but rather fluid. Sometimes it's better to escape to fight another day. During the last 2 months the Russians have claimed to have struck and destroyed dozens of command and control centers. This may well have diluted the quality of experienced officers in the Ukrainian army, which is leading to this calamity.
> 
> Anyways if the Ukrainians don't change their tactics soon they're likely to have 50,000-100,000 troops encircled in a lethal cauldron. If that happens it might very well shatter their morale for good and cause the war to end abruptly.
> 
> Yeah as far as Russian planes having to fly low to avoid radar and fly high to avoid MANPADS the solution is simply, DRONES. I pray for their sake that the latest shipment from Iran was drones. This will save hundreds/thousands of Russian lives and valuable fighter jets and as well taking the edge away from the Ukrainians in the drone department.
> 
> Iranian Kamikaze drones like the Ranesh-1 would be a decent counter to the switchblade. It's not nearly as advanced I know but it's alot cheaper and it is very lethal.
> 
> View attachment 838701
> 
> 
> Then a large number of Mohajers or Kaman-12 would be great for the Russians.
> 
> View attachment 838702
> 
> 
> View attachment 838704
> 
> 
> Even some Karrar drones I believe would serve the Russians very well
> 
> View attachment 838707


Is Iran not neutral in this conflict?


----------



## sha ah

Are you talking about the UK ? Do you realize that the UK JUST finished paying off their WW2 debts to the USA ? Now that's what you call slavery. LOL and now after Covid, another few decades of slavery. Notice how Russia/Iran have very little to no debt. Western economists always try to say that a nation having debt is good, a sign of a strong economy. WRONG. It's best to have very little to no debt and LOTS of excess funding, assets etc and not in foreign backs, mostly in your own banks. Just look at what happens to Iran and China. These western nations still have their colonial mindset they think they own the world. 

Currently China, Russia, Iran, Venezuela are looking to link their banks together through SWIFT alternative which will be encrypted and enable clients to send money abroad within minutes instead of days. Of course China's largest banks won't join out of fear of US repercussions BUT the Chinese are very intelligent. They will establish financial institutions with no links to SWIFT for this specific purpose. 

After that potential clients can be Cuba, Pakistan, perhaps India, Brazil, many former Soviet states and any other nations who don't want to be the next nation to be victimized by America's dollar supremacy. Even the Saudis and Emiratis are now excepting the Chinese Yuan along with the US Dollar so they could very well get involved as well. In the next 5-7 years China's economy will overtake the US as the largest on earth. 

China is lucky that Ukraine happened because Ukraine is merely a detour. The real goal is Taiwan and China. They want to declare Taiwan as an independent nation to trigger China and force China into war. Any Chinese who don't think so are extremely naive. 

When a SWIFT alternative is established I believe that many nations will join just as a contingency plan to avoid becoming the next victim of American hegemony and the weaponized dollar. Also just joining will give a nation access to a massive market base, including Russia, Iran, Venezuela,Cuba, North Korea.I mean even if you discount China, that countries by themselves represent a MASSIVE market. And nations don't need to put their own banks at risk,just allow third parties to establish financial institutions with no links to SWIFT which strictly deal with the SWIFT alternative. 

The world is changing rapidly and its just a matter of time.



Abid123 said:


> Is the puppet state of the US trying to warn China? Lol....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Abid123 said:


> Is the puppet state of the US trying to warn China? Lol....


No UK is not puppet state of US,the point was all possible results of UKraine war leads to blocked roads and that means issue is somewhere else. as you can see from US and UK official statements.


----------



## sha ah

Officially yes, but recently military cargo planes flew between Iran and Russia across the Caspian. Who knows what they were carrying. Maybe time will tell. Personally I would recommend the Russians purchasing Iranian drones to even the playing field when it comes to drones. Just look at my post above, mentioning which drones I believe the Russians should purchase from Iran.




Abid123 said:


> Great progress by Russian army. Some people on PDF claiming that Ukraine is winning😅
> 
> 
> Is Iran not neutral in this conflict?



What I can't believe is Indian fanboys actually thinking that they could take on and defeat China in a head on collision. it's impossible because of one reason. The Chickens Neck (Siliguri Corridor) which is a few KM away from the Chinese border and a few KM wide. If Pakistan just distracts India and China goes full force for the Siliguri corridor, if they can take it, it's GAME OVER. Eastern India will be cut off from the west, hundreds of millions could starve. If the Indian military were smart they would have already build a secret underground highway to make sure traffic can continue to flow incase this happens, but as disorganized as Indians are, I know they haven't. Just look at the attack the the Taj Mahal a few years ago when a few Islamists completely wrecked them and humiliated them with a few AKs and grenades and western style haircuts. It took days for help to come, DAYS. That's the thing the Chinese are so much more organized, so much more technologically advanced (hypersonic missiles, drones, jets, discipline) that I just cant see India winning.



Abid123 said:


> Is the puppet state of the US trying to warn China? Lol....


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519651530084864002

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519646614234832901

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Anyways if the Ukrainians don't change their tactics soon



That won't help them either.

Ukraine lost the war in the first two weeks of the Russian special military operation, as qualified and sincere experts pointed to.

The Ukrainians won't have a chance, no matter what they try. The bozo Zelensky is either an agent or a cretin for letting this happen.



Abid123 said:


> Great progress by Russian army. Some people on PDF claiming that Ukraine is winning 😅



Hilarious, isn't it? Once Slavyansk is taken, it'll be game over for Ukraine. It was only a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> Actually this isn't the case. The user you mentioned isn't your typical secular nationalist. Behold in what manner the user utilizes the word "nationalist":
> 
> View attachment 838610
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how many "nationalists" do you know who will talk ill of their country's women, labeling them in a generalized fashion as, I quote, "the biggest whores they've ever seen"? Apart from the fact that keyboard warriors wouldn't dare say out loud such a thing in Iran, females who transgress norms of decency are very much in the minority of course, which makes it particularly preposterous for someone living in the USA to try and suggest that this sort of conduct is even remotely as widespread in Iran as it is in America or in the west in general. Secondly, whatever issues exist in this area, they largely stem from western cultural imperialism. Thirdly, you just don't use insulting generic terms when it's merely a compromised minority you're talking about.
> 
> I take offense at any verbal abuse against Iranian women as a whole, not least because this would be insulting my own female relatives.
> 
> In fact, the user in question repeatedly claimed that their motivation is to dampen the enthusiasm of what they refer to as "blindly nationalistic" Iranians who to the user's taste, are "too" confident in Iran's capabilities.
> 
> So contrary to what you assumed, my issue with this subject has nothing to do with the interplay of religion and nationalism, but with the user's general posting behavior, which if studied carefully, will reveal a recurrent tendency to try and minimize Iranian achievements, not shying away from ridiculing and even insulting Iranian armed forces at times under the pretext that "blind nationalism" (as the user calls it) is "not constructive".
> 
> But in parallel, the same user will show themselves to be curiously apologetic vis à vis the US regime, in particular by trying to cover up Washington's role in propping up takfiri terrorists and by systematically portraying the US as superior to its major geostrategic rival such as Russia and China. Furthermore, the user will resort to discursive figures typical of zionists, such as the gratuitous accusations of "antisemitic" and "nazism" they routinely throw at opponents.
> 
> Pay attention to the terms used ("jende" means "whore"):
> 
> View attachment 838608
> 
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. However, this doesn't imply you should be indifferent to this user insulting Sunni Muslims after you rightly confronted a sectarianist who was attacking Shia Muslims. Sectarianist drivel is wrong by essence, regardless of which community it directed at, I'm sure you will second that.
> 
> You didn't see these posts, here you go:
> 
> View attachment 838570
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Now I'm very much looking forward to your reaction to the above.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, recent comments by this user were quite noticeable where they attempted to depict the terrorist knife attack at the Holy Shrine in Mashhad as part of a broader, imaginary "Shia versus Sunni" conflict, rather than distinguishing takfiri terrorists from regular Sunnis like our martyr Qasem Soleimani always did, like our Supreme Leader instructs us to do, and like the founder of the Islamic Republic taught us.
> 
> Stoking the spread of provocative narratives about a supposed, historically rooted "Shia-Sunni" conflict, as well sectarian readings of current conflicts is a cornerstone of the NATO-zionist divide & conquer tactics in West Asia, believe it or not, like it or not. And, there's ample documentation showing how groups that adopt such a sectarianist line, are being backed by the zionists and western powers, ostensibly or covertly.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ✊✊✊
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I should ask, is the following comment reflective of an anti-zionist stance? :
> 
> View attachment 838576
> 
> 
> I already pointed to the zionist-style rhetoric resorted to by the other user you cited.
> 
> Additionally, there are certain things you might not have come to think of given that you're perhaps not entirely familiar with the political context of Iran.
> 
> See, a recurrent common theme uniting the whole spectrum of anti-IR opposition in exile, which happens to be backed in every possible way by the US regime and its NATO allies, by the zionists and more recently by their PGCC clients, as well as the domestic fifth column of liberals (reformist and moderate factions), is their hostility towards the Islamic Republic's principled support for the Resistance in Palestine and Lebanon. One of the slogans oppositionists have been shouting at every anti-IR rally in Iran for the past 15 years, is "no to Gaza, no to Lebanon, I shall give my life for Iran".
> 
> Likewise, one of the main neuro-linguistic programming tropes that foreign-sponsored "regime change" media have been bombarding Iranians with 24/7, is the suggestion that the Islamic Republic is squandering huge amounts of public funds to support Hamas and Hezbollah instead of spending these resources at home. To ordinary people, they'll sell the story that this is the main reason for their economic hardships. What shape would this narrative have to take when the audience consists of Iranian military enthusiasts? Well, something along the lines of "the Islamic Republic is supplying Hamas with everything they need but our own border guards don't even have armored cars". Guess who posted exactly that sort of rant a couple of days ago.
> 
> You might also be interested to know that in the Iranian context, if someone's angered about being called a zionist, that doesn't necessarily mean the person is a staunch opponent of zionism. In fact, an oppositionist who takes issue with the IR's support for the Palestinian cause, will also be irritated when called a zionist, but for different reasons: namely, because they cannot perceive the threat posed by the zionists and therefore resent the Islamic Republic's frequent denunciation of zionism. They believe that IR authorities and Iranian revolutionaries are unduly paranoid about zionists. So of course they'll react angrily if a revolutionary tells them they are serving the zionist enemy's agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> The user does not come across as the practicing religious type.
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There's still demand for Stingers, like for instance to arm US proxies with. So what we're witnessing here is a dysfunction of the US military industry, and it's not the only such case. The second "Tweet" you shared offers an illustration. Military aircraft production in the USA has decreased as well, and there are more examples.


Thanks for the inputs and clarification.

I've been in IMF around 2012-2015, and honestly they were many hardliner Nationalists, they also openly suggest the idea for Iran to drop all the ties with Hezbollah, Hamas,... and be in bed with The USA and Israel, Iran first was the slogan .

So I have some idea of the Iranian society, also those liberals, westerns, people with the "brown man inferiority" complex are unfortunately, in every country.

Took note of the post of TheImmortal you mentioned 👍, tbh, in overall, nothing to be really shocked of, someone can write things in moment of anger or desperation, be clement 🙏

Not everyone have your patience, your clairvoyance, and your self control

I like the posts of the Immortal, full of scepticism, pessimism, criticism and realism, we need someone always unhappy like him to keep feets on the ground.

Keep the good work Brother 👌

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Thanks for the inputs and clarification.
> 
> I've been in IMF around 2012-2015, and honestly they were many hardliner Nationalists, they also openly suggest the idea for Iran to drop all the ties with Hezbollah, Hamas,... and be in bed with The USA and Israel, Iran first was the slogan .
> 
> So I have some idea of the Iranian society, also those liberals, westerns, people with the "brown man inferiority" complex are unfortunately, in every country.
> 
> Took note of the post of TheImmortal you mentioned 👍, tbh, in overall, nothing to be really shocked of, someone can write things in moment of anger or desperation, be clement 🙏
> 
> Not everyone have your patience, your clairvoyance, and your self control
> 
> I like the posts of the Immortal, full of scepticism, pessimism, criticism and realism, we need someone always unhappy like him to keep feets on the ground.
> 
> Keep the good work Brother 👌



Thanks for the kind words. When it comes to the referenced posts by the users in question though, I believe this specific input clearly exceeded the limits of skepticism, pessimism, criticism and realism as you put it, and is simply not tolerable.

If you took issue with some people on IMF because they were advocating that Iran should reverse her support for the Lebanese and Palestinian Resistance, how is it possible then to condone a post whichthat argues Palestinians have no right to their land and should either accept zionist rule or seek exile? Isn't this contradicting your red line about zionism?

Among the posts I exhibited, there's one which consists of a sectarianist type of attack against Sunni Muslims. I tried to inquire if you'll denounce it in the same manner as you - rightfully - denounced anti-Shia drivel by certain other users before. Your present response appears to imply you won't. This suggests to me that you're offering preferential treatment to the user under discussion. And well, this will not be useful to upholding your political principles, if I may say so.

I don't think I've been jumping the gun all too often, nor do I intend to do so in future. This said, criticism, contrarian spirit, pessimism, doubtfulness, all these things aside I'm convinced we need to observe certain minimal principles and refrain from violating them even if we're angry. It's what sets apart immature ones from the adults in the room. And immaturity can only drag down a discussion, it will never contribute to it constructively. Besides, to me the cited remarks are grounded in more than simple frustration or desperation, I sense a genuine shade of hostility in them.

Last but not least, I used to go easy on the user in question, in fact. Countering the content of comments whenever they seemed unacceptable to me, all the while of trying to avoid quoting them directly. Until the user started calling me names ("Sunni apologist") and at the same time was attempting to stir Shia versus Sunni antagonism and to exonerate the US and zionist regimes. Under such circumstances, I can no longer sit still but will have to respond with force.

_____



Blue In Green said:


> I hope I haven't offended you with my own sentiments Salar-jan. I do sincerely appreciate your input here on PDF and I wish for you to continue to stay here and provide your analysis/perspective on various topics!
> 
> That being said, I myself have had a rather sorry history here. My earlier days (around 2016) were filled with very childish and disgusting comments made towards anyone I had angst towards during an exchange often leading to very inappropriate remarks that I now regret ever saying (I was considerably younger then).



No worries, my friend. Besides, I was not reading this website at that time. But I also distinguish between what I understand to be misplaced, emotionally-driven outbursts from otherwise well meaning users on the one hand, and statements apparently betraying a degree of underlying hostility on the other. This said, if your assessment is correct, then the user will be able to avert such misunderstandings on my part by revising the choice of words they occasionally resort to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519773279510089728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519729884821696512

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## _Nabil_

Iran has not received £400m agreed by UK at time of Zaghari-Ratcliffe release


Debt paid as Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe and Anoosheh-Ashoori were released is blocked in Oman, Iran says




www.theguardian.com





Looks like the problem was within Oman


----------



## aryobarzan

_Nabil_ said:


> Iran has not received £400m agreed by UK at time of Zaghari-Ratcliffe release
> 
> 
> Debt paid as Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe and Anoosheh-Ashoori were released is blocked in Oman, Iran says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the problem was within Oman


Central Bank of Iran says Gudian report is false and all funds have been received.
مدیر روابط عمومی بانک مرکزی:​۳۹۰ میلیون پوند بدهی انگلیس به ایران، به طور قطعی وصول شده است​





مدیر روابط عمومی بانک مرکزی ایران اعلام کرد: ۳۹۰ میلیون پوند بدهی انگلیس به ایران، به طور قطعی وصول شده است.
به گزارش خبرگزاری مهر، مصطفی قمری وفا مدیر روابط عمومی بانک مرکزی در واکنش به خبر کذبی که نشریه گاردین درباره بدهی انگلیس به ایران منتشر کرده بود، در توئیتر نوشت: برخلاف ادعای نشریه گاردین، مبلغ ۳۹۰ میلیون پوند بدهی انگلیس به ایران، به طور قطعی و کامل توسط بانک مرکزی ایران وصول شده است. برای استفاده از این منابع ارزی نیز هیچ گونه مشکلی وجود ندارد.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

@_Nabil_ 
Bro, how many Arabic words do you find on this two Advance warning sign?


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519998384064839680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519973230865379328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Anyone more info on this matter?









IRGC’s Quds Force chief reveals successful drone operation over occupied territories


The head of the Quds Force of Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) revealed an operation by two Iranian drones over Israel.




www.presstv.ir


----------



## TheImmortal

Turkey sending thanks to Russia for the S-400’s


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520017719948685315

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520036945371533312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

نظرات تویتری

ایندفعه با آتش سوزی حرم ثابت شد ما با حرفه ای هایی در حد اسراییل طرفیم نه صرفا تکفیری​


----------



## _Nabil_

Muhammed45 said:


> @_Nabil_
> Bro, how many Arabic words do you find on this two Advance warning sign?
> 
> View attachment 839029
> 
> View attachment 839030




سيكار , Cigarette, 
أكيدا highly, 
ممنوع forbidden


إستعمال use
دخانيات types of tobacco
ممنوع Forbidden

Second sign is 100% Arabic 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Future NGAD fighter jets could cost ‘hundreds of millions’ apiece


This would be more than twice the F-35′s price tag of at least $80 million apiece.




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samar111

sha ah said:


> If Pakistan just distracts India and China goes full force for the Siliguri corridor, if they can take it, it's GAME OVER.


Yes GAME OVER. Islamabad and Beijing would be radioactive.


----------



## TheImmortal

Samar111 said:


> Yes game over. Islamabad and Beijing would be radioactive.



And every Indian city would in turn be reduced to ash.

Nevermind they are already slums what am I saying. Waste of nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520173628020895744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520170969519648768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520178388433965056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520097333383503872

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Anybody complaining about Irans social rules like public modesty should look at this to see the wonderful alternative trash western culture brings.

I highly suggest you watch a few videos of this guy to see the mentality of western women. Its almost universally the same. Women who are badly obese out of shape, with trashy tattoos on their chests, and 4 kids from 3 different dudes, in their mid to late 30s. 

Believe they deserve a high earning, good looking, tall guy who will marry them, and treat them like a queen. Anything less is considered a chauvinistic male toxic culture. Any other man not in this category is a worthless scrub "beneath them" 






Women have their maximum value on the dating market when they are young, virgins/relatively untouched and without children. They simply cannot comprehend how much their stock falls when they have bunch of kids, in their 30s and now looking to "settle down" (they are getting old, men dont look at them the same, and they are trying to cashout quick and lock a man in)

Western trash culture has absolutely poisoned society. And they havent even begun to see the negative ramifications of this "Sexual liberation movement" 

all these kids that come from single moms, with 6 other siblings from 5 different fathers are going to make up societies delinquents, criminals, and anti-social trash. And they will breed at an exponential rate, while educated well to do people have stopped having children or maybe have 1 or 2 at most.

Just imagine what this trash society is going to look like in 20 years, when the old married generation completely die off, and the bastard generations of the liberal west become the main population of society?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520097333383503872



*No Bayrakdar was hit in the last 24 hours.*

I congratulate this to the Canadian and Austrian companies making even the fuel tanks and cables of Bayrakdar.


----------



## AbubakerS

zartosht said:


> Anybody complaining about Irans social rules like public modesty should look at this to see the wonderful alternative trash western culture brings.
> 
> I highly suggest you watch a few videos of this guy to see the mentality of western women. Its almost universally the same. Women who are badly obese out of shape, with trashy tattoos on their chests, and 4 kids from 3 different dudes, in their mid to late 30s.
> 
> Believe they deserve a high earning, good looking, tall guy who will marry them, and treat them like a queen. Anything less is considered a chauvinistic male toxic culture. Any other man not in this category is a worthless scrub "beneath them"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women have their maximum value on the dating market when they are young, virgins/relatively untouched and without children. They simply cannot comprehend how much their stock falls when they have bunch of kids, in their 30s and now looking to "settle down" (they are getting old, men dont look at them the same, and they are trying to cashout quick and lock a man in)
> 
> Western trash culture has absolutely poisoned society. And they havent even begun to see the negative ramifications of this "Sexual liberation movement"
> 
> all these kids that come from single moms, with 6 other siblings from 5 different fathers are going to make up societies delinquents, criminals, and anti-social trash. And they will breed at an exponential rate, while educated well to do people have stopped having children or maybe have 1 or 2 at most.
> 
> Just imagine what this trash society is going to look like in 20 years, when the old married generation completely die off, and the bastard generations of the liberal west become the main population of society?


Salaams bro

I live in the West, I wouldn't touch a white woman with a barge pole. Bro, by the time they are 20, they have been through about 20-30 guys. I am employed in a hospital and converse with many women and guys. I get asked out all the time. The white women are more promiscuous than the guys. They are complete dirty bitches. Why Muslims from Muslim countries dream of dating a white women, you might as well go to a brothel. 

At the end of the day, Alhamdulillah's, whether in Iran, Pakistan, Arab country, you have some family values. In the west you have none. 

Watch this series. It will open your eyes. Unfortunately the White man is amongst the most oppressed people on earth. Jewish Zio controlled media makes them believe they only have one enemy -Islam.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBF11wWJKwE&t

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520326009219956741

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520363840277737472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520350573496659968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520330567262236673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

zartosht said:


> Anybody complaining about Irans social rules like public modesty should look at this to see the wonderful alternative trash western culture brings.
> 
> I highly suggest you watch a few videos of this guy to see the mentality of western women. Its almost universally the same. Women who are badly obese out of shape, with trashy tattoos on their chests, and 4 kids from 3 different dudes, in their mid to late 30s.
> 
> Believe they deserve a high earning, good looking, tall guy who will marry them, and treat them like a queen. Anything less is considered a chauvinistic male toxic culture. Any other man not in this category is a worthless scrub "beneath them"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women have their maximum value on the dating market when they are young, virgins/relatively untouched and without children. They simply cannot comprehend how much their stock falls when they have bunch of kids, in their 30s and now looking to "settle down" (they are getting old, men dont look at them the same, and they are trying to cashout quick and lock a man in)
> 
> Western trash culture has absolutely poisoned society. And they havent even begun to see the negative ramifications of this "Sexual liberation movement"
> 
> all these kids that come from single moms, with 6 other siblings from 5 different fathers are going to make up societies delinquents, criminals, and anti-social trash. And they will breed at an exponential rate, while educated well to do people have stopped having children or maybe have 1 or 2 at most.
> 
> Just imagine what this trash society is going to look like in 20 years, when the old married generation completely die off, and the bastard generations of the liberal west become the main population of society?


You talk as if other Muslim countries that do not enforce these modesty rules are like the West.

Even Saudi Arabia, or Pakistan and Indonesia as some of the most religious countries on the planet, do not enforce strict "modesty" laws and the familial values of these countries is nothing like the Western countries. Your whole argument is based on a false premise that the IR strict rules has made familial values in Iran stronger while in the Muslim world, Iranians are considered by many to have the highest number of atheists and anti-religion people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

The US plans to capitalize on a Russian 'brain drain' by easing visa requirements for workers with STEM skills, reports say


The proposed strategy would relax visa requirements for Russians with specific knowledge of semiconductors and space technology, to name a few.




www.yahoo.com





They (US + Canada + Europe) did this to Iran for decades costing Iran hundreds of billions in lost economic potential of its brightest minds and workers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> The US plans to capitalize on a Russian 'brain drain' by easing visa requirements for workers with STEM skills, reports say
> 
> 
> The proposed strategy would relax visa requirements for Russians with specific knowledge of semiconductors and space technology, to name a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They (US + Canada + Europe) did this to Iran for decades costing Iran hundreds of billions in lost economic potential of its brightest minds and workers.


Sometimes I think about these things I don't know why always I reach to Newton's law energy can neither be created nor destroyed they just change shape of it and it's really impossible to tell for better or worst.

Isn't it goes both ways ? what would have happened if US/NATO didn't invade middle east ?Didn't they just shortened their fall time ?


----------



## _Nabil_

QWECXZ said:


> You talk as if other Muslim countries that do not enforce these modesty rules are like the West.
> 
> Even Saudi Arabia, or Pakistan and Indonesia as some of the most religious countries on the planet, do not enforce strict "modesty" laws and the familial values of these countries is nothing like the Western countries. Your whole argument is based on a false premise that the IR strict rules has made familial values in Iran stronger while in the Muslim world, Iranians are considered by many to have the highest number of atheists and anti-religion people.


Here we go,

Where did you read the world "Islam" or "Muslim" anywhere in his post????

Can't find neither the word Iran, IRI,....

Looks like blaming Islam is the first unconscious reaction deeply rooted in your subconscion.

Really astonishing from someone that can read, write, use a phone or a computer ....


----------



## QWECXZ

_Nabil_ said:


> Here we go,
> 
> Where did you read the world "Islam" or "Muslim" anywhere in his post????
> 
> Can't find neither the word Iran, IRI,....
> 
> Looks like blaming Islam is the first unconscious reaction deeply rooted in your subconscion.
> 
> Really astonishing from someone that can read, write, use a phone or a computer ....


Are you retarded or what?

The guy was suggesting that the "modesty laws" enforced by the IR is the reason that Iranians are not like that delusional WASP-influenced black woman in the video, implying that it's a good thing to have them, which is clearly not the case because Iran has always been different from those countries even during the Shah (and in fact even more so under the reign of the Shah) and no Muslim country, even the ones that do not enforce these so-called "modesty" laws —write "modesty laws" but read barbaric Taliban-style laws disallowing women from sport stadiums— are anything like the US or Western/Northern Europe. Middle Eastern countries and more generally Muslim countries are not feminist countries and it has nothing to do with enforcing hijab or disallowing women from stadiums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

QWECXZ said:


> You talk as if other Muslim countries that do not enforce these modesty rules are like the West.
> 
> Even Saudi Arabia, or Pakistan and Indonesia as some of the most religious countries on the planet, do not enforce strict "modesty" laws and the familial values of these countries is nothing like the Western countries. Your whole argument is based on a false premise that the IR strict rules has made familial values in Iran stronger while in the Muslim world, Iranians are considered by many to have the highest number of atheists and anti-religion people.










Turkey is upto 5% and climbing. And the countries you name like saudi, pakistan and indonesia culturally are far more conservative on average then Iranians. islam or no islam. And even in those countries western toxic culture is seepiong in.

I think turkey is closer to Iran in terms of conservativeness of the average person in my opinion. and in turkey it would have been unthinkable even 20 years ago. They claimed to be islams standard bearer against christian west for hundreds of years, have a islamist government, and islam was deeply entrenched in them. in 10 years time, dont be surprised if this number goes up to 10%

When it comes to toxic western trash culture. its a relentless process. in the west itself, just a couple decades back in the 60s looks like a complete different universe then today culturally.

In some countries the process takes longer, but you would be an absloute fool to not think the west is doing everything it can to export this shit everywhere. they even bully poor countries on social issues. Just off the top of my head would be uganda losing foriegn aid untill their president was forced to bend the knee and accept western LGBT culture .


once you give them an inch, the floodgates open. and before you know it, Green haired twitter freaks, lgbtq(+ whatever letter gets added daily) and pansexual genderbenders become the cultural standard bearers of society. 


Just look at how they ruined the western culture. it was a methodical step by step process. Im personally very secular, and i have never cared for social restrictions. 

but the more I learn of this world, and grow up, i keep realizing the khereft akhond i was making fun of most of my life was right all along.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

QWECXZ said:


> Are you retarded or what?
> 
> The guy was suggesting that the "modesty laws" enforced by the IR is the reason that Iranians are not like that delusional WASP-influenced black woman in the video, implying that it's a good thing to have them, which is clearly not the case because Iran has always been different from those countries even during the Shah (and in fact even more so under the reign of the Shah) and no Muslim country, even the ones that do not enforce these so-called "modesty" laws -write "modesty laws" but read barbaric Taliban-style laws disallowing women from sport stadiums- are anything like the US or Western/Northern Europe. Middle Eastern countries and more generally Muslim countries are not feminist countries and it has nothing to do with enforcing hijab or disallowing women from stadiums.


Yeah, I'm clearly very retarded.

In 20-30 years, maybe less, all our countries will be like the actual west, it's just a matter of time.

It's the responsibility of the leaders( if there is anyone caring) to try to reverse the tendency, not an easy job at all ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

zartosht said:


> View attachment 839570
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is upto 5% and climbing. And the countries you name like saudi, pakistan and indonesia culturally are far more conservative on average then Iranians. islam or no islam. And even in those countries western toxic culture is seepiong in.
> 
> I think turkey is closer to Iran in terms of conservativeness of the average person in my opinion. and in turkey it would have been unthinkable even 20 years ago. They claimed to be islams standard bearer against christian west for hundreds of years, have a islamist government, and islam was deeply entrenched in them. in 10 years time, dont be surprised if this number goes up to 10%
> 
> When it comes to toxic western trash culture. its a relentless process. in the west itself, just a couple decades back in the 60s looks like a complete different universe then today culturally.
> 
> In some countries the process takes longer, but you would be an absloute fool to not think the west is doing everything it can to export this shit everywhere. they even bully poor countries on social issues. Just off the top of my head would be uganda losing foriegn aid untill their president was forced to bend the knee and accept western LGBT culture .
> 
> 
> once you give them an inch, the floodgates open. and before you know it, Green haired twitter freaks, lgbtq(+ whatever letter gets added daily) and pansexual genderbenders become the cultural standard bearers of society.
> 
> 
> Just look at how they ruined the western culture. it was a methodical step by step process. Im personally very secular, and i have never cared for social restrictions.
> 
> but the more I learn of this world, and grow up, i keep realizing the khereft akhond i was making fun of most of my life was right all along.


From the bottom-left corner of the map, it's probably more like 3% to 4%, which is quite different from Western European countries or the US where the number is more like two-thirds.

Also, Turkey is no longer a homogeneous society. There are Europeans and immigrants living in Turkey now. There are cities in Turkey where Northern Europeans and Eastern Europeans like Russians, Ukrainians and Swedes have settled there in recent years.

The west itself has entered an unsustainable phase where their current culture is dying out fast. With fertility rates below 1.5 and mass immigration from other cultures to the west, there's no way that this new feminist wave could survive there. At the end of the day, societies need to reproduce to keep their values and culture intact and the West has failed terribly in that regard.

That aside, still there's no indication that strict barbaric laws like those enforced by the IR or Taliban have led to a more family-oriented culture. As I said, Iranians tend to be way more liberal than other Muslims in the world (which is a recent development, particularly after the revolution) and even many Muslims consider us not true Muslims because of that. It wasn't like this during the Shah's reign where people respected religion and the number of practicing Muslims in Iran was noticeably higher. The 1979 revolution would've never happened had Iran not been a religious country then and today Iran is one of the most anti-religion countries in the Muslim world thanks to the laws you are trying to portray as the reason for Iran not being like the West. Most people in Iran live two lives where the second hidden one is even more liberal and delusional than the people you see on Kevin's channel.



_Nabil_ said:


> Yeah, I'm clearly very retarded.
> 
> In 20-30 years, maybe less, all our countries will be like the actual west, it's just a matter of time.
> 
> It's the responsibility of the leaders( if there is anyone caring) to try to reverse the tendency, not an easy job at all ....


You are assuming that the cultural dominance of the West will continue to persist while if they go down their current path, soon their culture will be wiped off the map. As long as humans are still biological systems that need reproduction to pass their culture to the next generations, the Westerners stand no chance against Asian and Muslim countries in 2 or 3 decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

QWECXZ said:


> How do you know it's up to 5% in Turkey? The map shows that it's between 0% to 10%. Could be 0%, could be 10%. Where did you get the 5% figure, I wonder?
> 
> Also, Turkey is no longer a homogeneous society. There are Europeans and immigrants living in Turkey now. There are cities in Turkey where Northern Europeans and Eastern Europeans like Russians, Ukrainians and Swedes have settled there in recent years.
> 
> The west itself has entered an unsustainable phase where their current culture is dying out fast. With fertility rates below 1.5 and mass immigration from other cultures to the west, there's no way that this new feminist wave could survive there. At the end of the day, societies need to reproduce to keep their values and culture intact and the West has failed terribly in that regard.
> 
> That aside, still there's no indication that strict barbaric laws like those enforced by the IR or Taliban have led to a more family-oriented culture. As I said, Iranians tend to be way more liberal than other Muslims in the world (which is a recent development, particularly after the revolution) and even many Muslims consider us not true Muslims because of that. It wasn't like this during the Shah's reign where people respected religion and the number of practicing Muslims in Iran was noticeably higher. The 1979 revolution would've never happened had Iran not been a religious country then and today Iran is one of the most anti-religion countries in the Muslim world thanks to the laws you are trying to portray as the reason for Iran not being like the West. Most people in Iran live two lives where the second hidden one is even more liberal and delusional than the people you see on Kevin's channel.
> 
> 
> You are assuming that the cultural dominance of the West will continue to persist while if they go down their current path, soon their culture will be wiped off the map. As long as humans are still biological systems that need reproduction to pass their culture to the next generations, the Westerners stand no chance against Asian and Muslim countries in 2 or 3 decades.



I dont understand why your trying so hard to deflect from turkey. Even 1% is too high for an islamic country. Their number is higher then some non muslim but conservative countries like Japan where its in the low 2%

Before the revolution in Iran. There was a booming p**n industry, brothels, and Iran was by then wayyyyy more open and "liberal" then any islamic country around. this was the 70s when the world was still pretty conservative.

If that continued today. can you imagine what Iran would look like? It basically be another (culturally) westernized country. gay pride parades, angry 3rd wave feminists destroying the nuclear family, the end of marriage, the end of family values, the end of children being raised properly... and on and on... * ABSOLUTE FILTH*

nobody is saying Irans system is perfect. There is room for tweaking. I was making a crude comparison that virtually any conservative society is superior to the west. 

And lastly, to compare Iran to taliban shows that you are absolutely delusional. My last post on this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

zartosht said:


> I dont understand why your trying so hard to deflect from turkey. Even 1% is too high for an islamic country. Their number is higher then some non muslim but conservative countries like Japan where its in the low 2%
> 
> Before the revolution in Iran. There was a booming p**n industry, brothels, and Iran was by then wayyyyy more open and "liberal" then any islamic country around. this was the 70s when the world was still pretty conservative.
> 
> If that continued today. can you imagine what Iran would look like? It basically be another (culturally) westernized country. gay pride parades, angry 3rd wave feminists destroying the nuclear family, the end of marriage, the end of family values, the end of children being raised properly... and on and on... * ABSOLUTE FILTH*
> 
> nobody is saying Irans system is perfect. There is room for tweaking. I was making a crude comparison that virtually any conservative society is superior to the west.
> 
> And lastly, to compare Iran to taliban shows that you are absolutely delusional. My last post on this topic.


What if I told you that just until few years ago where the parliament finally legalized issuing citizenship to children born to Iranian mothers and foreign men, many children in Iran were born to illegal immigrants that could not get married to the mother and hence at the time of pregnancy, they were conceived out of wedlock? Do you have reliable stats on that? Because it's been ignored for too long and we are facing a new immigrant crisis nowadays. The sociological impacts of mass immigration to Iran has been overlooked and ignored for far too long and it's time to finally give it the attention it deserves.

And yet, Iran was the country where the Islamic revolution took place in 1979. If people under the reign of the Shah were as anti-religion and anti-Islam as they are today, that could've never happened.

And you think family values have not been destroyed in Iran? Do you know that the divorce rate in new marriages in recent years is almost becoming like flipping a coin? The chance of your marriage outliving 15 years for the new generation in Iran is becoming even worse than flipping a coin. The fertility rate of Iran is falling under 1.8 which has forced the government to give loans to keep the fertility rate up. Most women are studying for Master degrees and PhDs when they clearly do not intend to work in that field. Do you seriously think Iran is any less feminist than Turkey today? I would say Turkey is still doing better than us in many family-related issues.

You missed to see the point. The point is that forcing those "modesty laws" in Iran has backfired and turned Iran into possibly the most liberal population in the Muslim world, rivaled only by Turkey, Azerbaijan and Iraq perhaps. And since only Iran and the Taliban Afghanistan refuse to allow women into stadiums, comparing the Islamic Republic to Taliban is not really that delusional but it's based on laws of the two countries. There are things happening in Mashhad that happens only there and in Taliban-controlled Afghanistan, like disallowing women from riding bicycles. Mashhad is a joke. It's a modern version of what a prosperous Taliban-controlled Afghanistan would look like had Afghanistan had oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

zartosht said:


> but the more I learn of this world, and grow up, i keep realizing the khereft akhond i was making fun of most of my life was right all along.



Hats off and kudos to you.

With these spot-on remarks, you joined clear-sighted observers who have come to the realization that what's going on at the societal level in the west, which western regimes or should we say their underlying globalist / masonic / zionist / bankster / transhumanist oligarchy and its tentacles in the south (local liberal elites) are in the process of imposing on mankind as a whole, one step at a time (these people are social engineers and are playing the very long game), is not just a violation, nay an inversion of fundamental religious values and commandments, but also a perilous transgression of natural law, which even a secular or atheist person can readily recognize and will be alarmed by.

It's not modesty laws but societal modernization sui generis that makes people vulnerable to these machinations. Under the Islamic Republic, Iranian society modernized at a very fast pace. By that I mean indicators which at a first glance appear culturally neutral, such as urbanization, generalized public education and increased time spent on studying, access to modern means of communication, etc. As these processes expand, society becomes increasingly exposed to the risk of cultural alienation and uprooting.

And, Iran absolutely tops the list of Muslim nations targeted by the enemy's cultural imperialism and social engineering efforts, supported by the domestic fifth column. Because the Islamic Republic incarnates an alternative model which the enemy fears could sooner or later turn into a source of emulation for others. Moreoever because Iran has enormous potential beyond her many achievements to date.

Also, the notion that Iranians are leading the Muslim world in terms of erosion of traditional values is erroneous. The idea is deliberately being cultivated by the enemy, both with Iranians and non-Iranian Muslim audiences, as part of its overall strategy. Societies such as Saudi Arabia, Pakistan or Indonesia aren't very well known to most Iranians and vice versa.

Those who studied them some more could surely confirm however that Indonesia is not more religious a society than Iran. In Iran for instance, the degree to which women observe hijab tends to be more proportional to their compliance with traditional sexual morals than is the case in Malaysia and Indonesia (where women who wear hijab of their own volition appear to engage in premarital intimate relationships more frequently). Likewise, a little known result of some empirical studies is that in Saudi Arabia, the proportion of people with atheist beliefs seems to surpass many other states of the region. As for Pakistan, the reason for its comparatively greater conservatism resides quite simply in the slower pace of social development and modernization it has been experiencing.

The bottom line is that once modernization comes into play, the danger escalates. Considering the enemy's focus on Iran, we can only imagine what the situation would have been like if authorities in the Islamic Republic hadn't tried to contain these phenomena through corresponding legislation. Although laws aren't sufficient onto themselves, removing them will only amplify the issue.

Last but not least, the self-destructive course set by the west is not an unintended consequence of their misguided policies, it is actually well thought out and deliberate. And programmed to be replicated the world over, including in Muslim nations. The power-hungry maniacs at the helm of the dominant oligarchy have taken aim at the anthropological essence of mankind, which they intend to subvert in order to impose a completely new reality. Not least because the capitalist system as is, represents a failure and has reached a fatal dead end.

I'd invite readers to explore the work of globalist masterminds such as Klaus Schwab, founder and executive chairman of the Davos World Economic Forum. He is on the record for explicitly advocating the suppression of a considerable percentage of the workforce (something along the lines of 40 to 50% or 40 to 80% if I'm not mistaken) in the upcoming decades or years, because they consider that with the development of robotics, A.I. and so on, the economy will be automated to the extent that most of the currently existing jobs will no longer be economically profitable.

Add to this the transhumanist hubris, new technologies enabling physical and mind control (microchip implants etc), as well as statements by these elites suggesting that human beings in their present form are going to make way for new types of species including inorganic life generated by design, and you get a glimpse into what these people are up to. All of it is of course related to the infamous "Great Reset" agenda, a term coined by Schwab himself.

"Enjoy":

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samar111

QWECXZ said:


> As I said, Iranians tend to be way more liberal than other Muslims in the world (which is a recent development, particularly after the revolution) and even many Muslims consider us not true Muslims because of that. It wasn't like this during the Shah's reign where people respected religion and the number of practicing Muslims in Iran was noticeably higher.


Iranians are not religous at all compared to the Pakistanis, Turks, Arabs and Somalis I have met in Norway. They drink alcohol, eat pork and dont pray.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Chapter (4) sūrat l-nisāa (The Women)​

​
*Mohsin Khan*: Verily, I will mislead them, and surely, I will arouse in them false desires; and certainly, I will order them to slit the ears of cattle, and indeed* I will order them to change the nature created by Allah*." And whoever takes Shaitan (Satan) as a Wali (protector or helper) instead of Allah, has surely suffered a manifest loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Samar111 said:


> Iranians are not religous at all compared to the Pakistanis, Turks, Arabs and Somalis I have met in Norway. They drink alcohol, eat pork and dont pray.



Because they often aren't from the same social-economic categories as their Pakistani, Turkish, Arabic and Somali counterparts, and more importantly the social-political context of emigration isn't the same between these groups. Iranians who emigrate are almost systematically people impacted by the narratives of the influential Persian-language media apparatus set up by western regimes, which deliberately encourages secularist thinking as a means to promote political opposition to the theocratic Islamic Republic. There is no equivalent to this with other immigrant communities. However, it doesn't project a correct representation of Iranian society itself. Every religious occasion in Iran is attracting massive numbers of citizens, and prior to Covid each year millions used to travel to Iraq for pilgrimage. Pictures of these events are sometimes posted here. It's just that in Iran's case, religious folk have a far lesser tendency to emigrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samar111

SalarHaqq said:


> Because they often aren't from the same social-economic categories as their Pakistani, Turkish, Arabic and Somali counterparts, and more importantly the social-political context of emigration isn't the same between these groups. Iranians who emigrate are almost systematically people impacted by the narratives of the influential Persian-language media apparatus set up by western regimes, which deliberately encourages secularist thinking as a means to promote political opposition to the theocratic Islamic Republic. There is no equivalent to this with other immigrant communities. However, it doesn't project a correct representation of Iranian society itself. Every religious occasion in Iran is attracting massive numbers of citizens, and prior to Covid each year millions used to travel to Iraq for pilgrimage. Pictures of these events are sometimes posted here. It's just that in Iran's case, religious folk have a far lesser tendency to emigrate.


I am just talking from my experience dude. I have met Iranians that want the US to invade it and regime change it. From their experience the Islamic revolution was the worst thing to happen. They even post pictures showing women wearing mini skirts in Tehran before 1979


----------



## Stryker1982

Samar111 said:


> They even post pictures showing women wearing mini skirts in Tehran before 1979



I like how this is a commonly brought up argument to illustrate how "modern" and sucessful I country is.

In many place in the world that are absolute dumpster fires, you can wear mini-skirts. What bearing does this have on a countries sucess? Back when women could wear mini-skirts, their was no subway system in Tehran. Now Tehran has a 250km's worth of subway lines with no skirts. Is this regression?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

zartosht said:


> I dont understand why your trying so hard to deflect from turkey. Even 1% is too high for an islamic country. Their number is higher then some non muslim but conservative countries like Japan where its in the low 2%
> 
> Before the revolution in Iran. There was a booming p**n industry, brothels, and Iran was by then wayyyyy more open and "liberal" then any islamic country around. this was the 70s when the world was still pretty conservative.
> 
> If that continued today. can you imagine what Iran would look like? It basically be another (culturally) westernized country. gay pride parades, angry 3rd wave feminists destroying the nuclear family, the end of marriage, the end of family values, the end of children being raised properly... and on and on... * ABSOLUTE FILTH*
> 
> nobody is saying Irans system is perfect. There is room for tweaking. I was making a crude comparison that virtually any conservative society is superior to the west.
> 
> And lastly, to compare Iran to taliban shows that you are absolutely delusional. My last post on this topic.



as if there is no more brothel in Iran . its just like there is no gay , not like yours in Iran
a sentence both correct and wrong.
wrong because there are gays in Iran and right because unlike Eu and USA they cant be outspoken for various reason

the sex industry is well and thriving in Iran just we sweep it under the rug and say look its clean you can't see anything



QWECXZ said:


> What if I told you that just until few years ago where the parliament finally legalized issuing citizenship to children born to Iranian mothers and foreign men, many children in Iran were born to illegal immigrants that could not get married to the mother and hence at the time of pregnancy, they were conceived out of wedlock?


marriage have to part a legal and a religious part , those people were observing the religious part , but for reasons could not register their marriage , those marriages were valid and the children were not out of wedlock.
by the way that law didn't pass out of concerns for those children who burn of such marriage , the parliament wanted to give Iranian nationality to the children of mrs. Mirzakhani and they children of Afghan father and iranian mothers benefited of it . by the way many iranian woman and men who married outside iran also didn't register their marriage in iran do you consider their children also outside wedlock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Because they often aren't from the same social-economic categories as their Pakistani, Turkish, Arabic and Somali counterparts, and more importantly the social-political context of emigration isn't the same between these groups. Iranians who emigrate are almost systematically people impacted by the narratives of the influential Persian-language media apparatus set up by western regimes, which deliberately encourages secularist thinking as a means to promote political opposition to the theocratic Islamic Republic. There is no equivalent to this with other immigrant communities. However, it doesn't project a correct representation of Iranian society itself. Every religious occasion in Iran is attracting massive numbers of citizens, and prior to Covid each year millions used to travel to Iraq for pilgrimage. Pictures of these events are sometimes posted here. It's just that in Iran's case, religious folk have a far lesser tendency to emigrate.


well if only were ready to accept how nonreligious Iran society is, by the way I'm in tehran and my work plece is around Tehran bazaar not Sweden or losangeles or even turkey


----------



## TheImmortal

Mossad reportedly interrogated IRGC member in Iran over triple assassination plot


Mansour Rasouli said to have been released after admitting to being tasked with killing Israeli diplomat in Turkey, US general in Germany, Jewish journalist in France




www.timesofisrael.com





What in the world...slow news day I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> I like how this is a commonly brought up argument to illustrate how "modern" and sucessful I country is.
> 
> In many place in the world that are absolute dumpster fires, you can wear mini-skirts. What bearing does this have on a countries sucess? Back when women could wear mini-skirts, their was no subway system in Tehran. Now Tehran has a 250km's worth of subway lines with no skirts. Is this regression?


the metro was designed and began at the era of miniskirt , revoloution and war delayed it . otherwise it has nothing to do with dress code


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520538650651504640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520509413139828739

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Life is not fair !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Life is not fair !


Think how much worse it would be if he didnt have the use of a mechanised rice planter,imagine doing it all by hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> well if only were ready to accept how nonreligious Iran society is, by the way I'm in tehran and my work plece is around Tehran bazaar not Sweden or losangeles or even turkey



Iran is the single most religious society in the world, according to one credible empirical study. It's because you don't work in Sweden, Los Angeles or even Turkey that your comparative outlook will tend to be limited. Eide Fetr soon, we shall be reminded of the fact that tens of millions in Iran continue to lead a religious lifestyle. As we were on the occasion of Imam Ali's (a.s.) martyrdom, and as we are in a regular fashion thanks to the massive streams of pilgrims both domestically and to Iraq.

Iran will seem "non-religious" to those who lose sight of, or are not familiar enough with prevailing global standards. Another category of people who will describe Iran as particularly non-religious are active participants in social engineering, who deliberately blow irreligiosity out of proportion in order to set the stage, psychologically speaking, for such a condition to come about.

Exactly how Alfred Kinsey, a biologist with borderline paedocriminal tendencies operated in the USA, financially backed by publisher of "erotic magazines" Hugh Hefner, in order to initiate the so-called "sexual revolution" post-WW2. Kinsey was basing himself on faked surveys to suggest that the American population was far more frivolous and far less complying with traditional values than it actually was (in particular, Kinsey did things such as surveying prison inmates, homosexuals and prostitutes about their sexual habits, before extrapolating the results and passing these off as supposedly characteristic of the entire US population).

When the oligarchic-controlled mainstream media then publicized Kinsey's report, the public fell for the lies and began loosening its moral standards precisely because it had been tricked into believing that nobody was following traditional ethics anyway, and that unregulated sexuality had already become the norm. Group think and social pressure ensued. This procedure is a classic psy-ops method of social engineering: make people assume that the outcome you want to achieve is already there when it isn't. Which in turn will generate said outcome artificially.

To those who've lost touch with the other, the authentic Iran, the one that remains deeply religious and traditional, I can direct them towards venues and locations where they may experience it first hand.

By the way, Kinsey conducted "experiments" on newborns, and suggested these too can be stimulated sexually. Maybe this explains the pretty widespread phenomenon of infant rapes in the USA. Coming to think of it, some reports in this regard ought to be shared here, as they would certainly be eye-opening to many. Now I can't wait for someone to pop up and try and spin a fictitious tale to create the baseless illusion that in Iran too, this sort of a crime is a trivial occurrence. The fact that Iranian society is in a much better shape than western society is definitely and deeply unbearable to some. Go figure why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Sineva said:


> Think how much worse it would be if he didnt have the use of a mechanised rice planter,imagine doing it all by hand.


Imagine ???? 

It used to be work of 4 guys in a day for same field now 1 guy doing it in 2 hours.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran is the most religious society in the world according to a credible empirical study. It's because you don't work in Sweden, Los Angeles or even Turkey that you're comparative outlook is lacking. Eide Fetr soon, we shall be reminded of it. We were already on the occasion of Imam Ali's (a.s.) martyrdom, and we are permanently with the numbers of pilgrims both domestically and to Iraq, etc.
> 
> Iran is "non-religious" only to those losing sight of global standards, or to actual social engineers who deliberately blow irreligiosity out of proportion in order to set the stage, psychologically speaking, for that very outcome, exactly how Alfred Kinsey, a biologist with borderline paedocriminal tendencies did in the USA, with financing from publisher of "erotic magazines" Hugh Hefner, in order to initiate the so-called "sexual revolution" post-WW2, based on doctored and faked surveys suggesting that the American population was much more frivolous and traditional values much less prevalent than they actually used to be back then (in particular, Kinsey did things such as surveying prison inmates, homosexuals and prostitutes about their sexual "ethics", before extrapolating the results and passing them off as supposedly characteristic of the US population in general).
> 
> When the public was familiarized with Kinsey report by oligarchic-controlled mainstream media, it started to believe the lies and began loosening its moral standards because it was tricked into believing that nobody was sticking to traditional values anyway. This procedure is a classic psy-ops method of social engineering: make people believe that the outcome you want to achieve is already there when it isn't. That will produce said outcome.


You call that being religious . Show me the one who implement imam Ali teaching in their lives and then we are in business . Otherwise I say the most religious people are north Korean in the worship of their gods aka their rulling leaders.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> You call that being religious . Show me the one who implement imam Ali teaching in their lives and then we are in business . Otherwise I say the most religious people are north Korean in the worship of their gods aka their rulling leaders.



There are different dimensions to religiosity, and ritual observance is one of them. Another is how pure one's heart and mind is, which only God can determine with certainty.

I can show several Iranian persons who try their best to implement Imam Ali's (a.s.) teachings, knowing that humans are sinners by definition.

What I also know, however, is that raping babies, newborns, toddlers, infants is as irreligious, sinful, depraved and devilish an act as it gets. Something that is happening on a regular basis in the US, evidence to follow soon.



Hack-Hook said:


> the metro was designed and began at the era of miniskirt , revoloution and war delayed it . otherwise it has nothing to do with dress code



The Islamic Republic is the one which built it. As good as nothing was achieved in this field before the Revolution, other than paying foreign companies to study routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Samar111 said:


> I am just talking from my experience dude. I have met Iranians that want the US to invade it and regime change it. From their experience the Islamic revolution was the worst thing to happen. They even post pictures showing women wearing mini skirts in Tehran before 1979



Of course. Then you should also try and have a look at the masses of Iranians who every year mobilize to commemorate Revolution day on 22 Bahman, or how the 2009 "Green movement" (a colored revolution attempt by western-apologetic reformists) was dwarfed by the pro-government counter-demonstration which put and end to the turmoil.

Thing is, outsiders hardly ever get to interact with those "other Iranians", who in fact form a majority. These Iranians don't emigrate in numbers, they don't mingle too much with the oppositionist or irreligious crowd. Their presence on "Twitter" or "Instagram" is limited, as opposed to oppositionists, and most importantly, international mainstream media practically never make mention of them and downplay their relevance, deliberately throwing the spotlight on the type of people you're familiar with instead.

It's a consequence of standing up to the global hegemon: the country's image in the media will not correspond to reality, and emigrant communities will not be reflective of the entire spectrum of society.

_____



Hack-Hook said:


> as if there is no more brothel in Iran . its just like there is no gay , not like yours in Iran
> a sentence both correct and wrong.
> wrong because there are gays in Iran and right because unlike Eu and USA they cant be outspoken for various reason
> 
> the sex industry is well and thriving in Iran just we sweep it under the rug and say look its clean you can't see anything



And there's literally a world of difference between a legal and trivialized "sex industry" and an illegal, underground, suppressed and socially frowned upon one. That the total eradication of prostitution and homosexuality is close to impossible, especially in luciferian times like these and under a minimally coercive ruling system like Iran's should be quite obvious. All that matters is that it's not legitimized by public authorities, and as a consequence it will be naturally contained and boxed in. Why not mention all those who are currently lingering in jail, or who got whipped for the crime of prostitution?

Today Iranians can be proud that their country is one of only a handful to be missing from the catalogue of the organized, international procurers mafia. Even Pakistan and Saudi Arabia aren't spared from being integrated into this sordid "business", with prostitutes from multiple countries working there on behalf of international criminal rings, with full authorization from public authorities. There's no comparison between the extent of these phenomena in any country "normalized" to globalist standards on the one hand, and Islamic Iran on the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

This is the state of American society:

_____

US man rapes newborn daughter, searches on Google for help as infant lies dying​A father in Pennsylvania, United States, who was caring for his 10-month-old daughter, raped the newborn and left her dying as he searched on Google on what to do if a baby stops breathing and also talking to friends on social media.​
October 9, 2020
UPDATED: October 9, 2020 11:41 IST

https://www.indiatoday.in/world/sto...y-searches-google-for-help-1729822-2020-10-09

_____

And no, it is not an isolated incident. That society has descended into savagery and is no longer salvageable.

Now let's keep pretending Iran is worse off, or even remotely comparable to a revolting, gloomy cesspit like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> There are different dimensions to religiosity, and ritual observance is one of them. Another is how pure one's heart and mind is, which only God can determine with certainty.
> 
> I can show several Iranian persons who try their best to implement Imam Ali's (a.s.) teachings, knowing that humans are sinners by definition.
> 
> What I also know, however, is that raping babies, newborns, toddlers, infants is as irreligious, sinful, depraved and devilish an act as it gets. Something that is happening on a regular basis in the US, evidence to follow soon.
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic Republic is the one which built it. As good as nothing was achieved in this field before the Revolution, other than paying foreign companies to study routes.


The excavation devices were shipped so it was way beyond study phase


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy




----------



## MyNameAintJeff

QWECXZ said:


> You talk as if other Muslim countries that do not enforce these modesty rules are like the West.
> 
> Even Saudi Arabia, or Pakistan and Indonesia as some of the most religious countries on the planet, do not enforce strict "modesty" laws and the familial values of these countries is nothing like the Western countries. Your whole argument is based on a false premise that the IR strict rules has made familial values in Iran stronger while in the Muslim world, Iranians are considered by many to have the highest number of atheists and anti-religion people.


In most of Islamic world the "strict modesty laws" are implemented much more strictly and brutally than in Iran. The difference is that they are mostly implemented by the tribal system rather than the state. However most Islamic countries have modesty laws. For example even Morocco, a relatively westernized country bans extramarital sex.
The argument that strict modestly laws are the cause of growing secularism does not hold to scrutiny. up until the 20th century the laws were more strict throughout the Islamic world, yet it didn't lead to secularization. The mandatory hijab law (the most controversial law in Iran) is implemented in Indonesia's Aceh province, and up until recently in Saudi, yet in neither case did it cause large-scale societal backlash and "secularization". The reason for the backlash in Iran can be mostly traced back to the psyops against these laws.
For example you mentioned multiple times the Stadiums controversy (which mind you, only applies to women spectating MEN'S GAMES, women have no problem spectating women's games). Up until 10 years ago, nobody cared about that, because in the grand schemes of thing it wasn't important. It only became an issue after the psyops began.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Samar111 said:


> I am just talking from my experience dude. I have met Iranians that want the US to invade it and regime change it. From their experience the Islamic revolution was the worst thing to happen. They even post pictures showing women wearing mini skirts in Tehran before 1979


They are dumbasses and have no dignity. They should not even call themselves Iranian. Majority of Iranians do not think like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

TB2 spirit, locked and loaded.

Apply locally and no further than Armenia and Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520052742215057408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520052742215057408



Specialists, 3D printed, remarkable, magic, mini Bayrakdar spirit

All this magic was done against SAA by ISIS ten years ago and we called it toy copters in this forum. Now they are remarkable, Specialists, 3D printer, magic 

It is good not to fall for the propaganda part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> TB2 spirit, locked and loaded.
> 
> Apply locally and no further than Armenia and Libya.
> 
> View attachment 839736



This is the result of empty propaganda going flat in the face of reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520710967738339330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520704957783048193

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Iran Ramps Up Oil Exports as China Pulls Back on Russian Crude​*Increase was fastest of any Middle Eastern nation and highest since President Trump reinstated oil embargo after pulling out of 2015 nuclear pact*
*https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/iran-ramps-up-oil-exports-as-china-pulls-back-on-russian-oil-11651142115*

By Benoit Faucon 
Updated April 28, 2022 6:45 am ET 

Iran is ramping up oil exports and benefiting from a rise in oil prices as its main buyer, China, pulls back on its purchases of Russian oil due to the war with Ukraine.

Iran oil exports—which go almost exclusively to China apart from rare deliveries to Syria and Venezuela—rose to 870,000 barrels a day in the first three months of the year, up 30% from an average of 668,000 barrels a day in the full-year 2021, said commodities data provider Kpler. China cut back its purchases of Russian oil by 14% in March, according to data from Chinese customs administration.

Iran’s growing exports illustrate how the invasion of Ukraine is redrawing the world’s energy trade routes, as energy consumers look for alternatives to Russian oil and gas to avoid Western sanctions. The changes are expected to accelerate as more Russian oil comes off the market, with the International Energy Agency predicting that the country’s production will fall by more than a quarter.

Iran’s exports grew faster than any other Middle Eastern nation in the first quarter, and marked the highest level of oil that Iran has exported since President Trump reimposed sanctions on Tehran in 2018 after pulling out a 2015 nuclear accord signed under President Obama, according to Kpler.

Russia and Iran have aligning interests on a range of issues, including supporting President Bashar al-Assad in Syria and opposing the U.S.-led global order. But in the oil market, they are competitors, as some of Iran’s crude has a similar composition to Russian grades that makes it easy for refineries to substitute them for each other.

Iran is now selling more oil to China despite charging higher prices than Moscow after oil prices rose to a decade high in the wake of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.

Moscow is selling its oil at a discount of $30 a barrel compared with international prices, while Iran offers smaller rebates of $20 a barrel, according to an Iranian official.

Iran’s oil exports rose by 40% in the year ended March 20, the country’s oil minister, Jawad Owji, told state media earlier this month. As a result, the government received about 10% more than the amount of oil revenue it had initially expected, Mr. Owji said. 

The opportunity to sell more oil comes at an especially opportune time for Iran. It had been preparing to increase its oil output in anticipation of a nuclear deal with the U.S. that would have included an end to the embargo on Iranian oil. Talks to revive the pact have stalled.

In recent months, Iran launched testing drills to restart onshore wells that were idle for years because of the sanctions, Iranian officials say. “We are going to be ready to sell more oil,” said an Iranian official. The aim was to substantially increase production to be able to export an additional 1 million barrels of oil a day as soon as the deal became effective, the officials said.

Iran also sent tankers carrying millions of barrels of oil for temporary storage ready to be snapped by buyers, these people said. Data from shipping-tracker Marine Traffic shows the locations of the idling vessels include a northern Chinese port that is near South Korea, which has said it would restart Iran oil purchases if sanctions are lifted.

But since then, oil deliveries from Russia—the world’s biggest oil and gas exporter-—have been coming under pressure with many buyers shunning its products while others, such as the U.S., are banning them outright.

State-run China National Offshore Oil Corp. halved its imports from Russia to 60,000 barrels a day in March while it boosted its Iran oil imports by 30,000 barrels a day, Kpler said.

“China remains cautious over how to handle the Ukraine crisis,” an analyst with Kpler said. While at the same time, “it does not expect to be hit by the U.S. over Iran because Washington has its plate full with Russia.”

While most countries have so far condemned Moscow’s actions in Ukraine, China has refrained from calling the Russian assault on Ukraine an invasion. But in talks with the U.S., China has presented itself as a neutral party and insisted it advocates respecting the sovereignty and territorial integrity of other countries 

The consequences of harsh economic sanctions against Russia are already being felt across the globe. WSJ’s Greg Ip joins other experts to explain the significance of what has happened so far and how the conflict might transform the global economy.

Tehran doesn’t disclose official data for its oil exports, which are carried through covert tactics such as vessels going dark or transferring their cargoes to other ships to conceal their origin.

An Iranian official said oil shipments were higher than the Kpler figures, saying they hit 1.2 million barrels a day—with an additional 300,000 barrels a day delivered to China through third-party countries.

Another Iranian official said Russia’s increased isolation on the world stage in the wake of the Ukraine invasion means Moscow’s oil is now much more difficult to sell than Iran’s crude.

“Ukraine changed everything” for Tehran’s oil sales, the Iranian official said.




​


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Specialists, 3D printed, remarkable, magic, mini Bayrakdar spirit
> 
> All this magic was done against SAA by ISIS ten years ago and we called it toy copters in this forum. Now they are remarkable, Specialists, 3D printer, magic
> 
> It is good not to fall for the propaganda part.



Try to focus on the footage and tactics and not the words of the user.

A quad copter dropping grenades is still deadly. Any soldier taken off the battlefield is one less in the trenches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Try to focus on the footage and tactics and not the words of the user.
> 
> A quad copter dropping grenades is still deadly. Any soldier taken off the battlefield is one less in the trenches.



Ok but would be fair to use those words properly. It is propaganda now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects






www.imf.org









1.7 T ! Iran 

Iran GDP-PPP 1.5 T






Pakistan GDP-PPP 1.3 T

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

*🙏 عيد مبارك*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Ok but would be fair to use those words properly. It is propaganda now.



Ukrainian side has been engaging in propaganda since Day 1.

I follow both sides of sources. I can filter out propaganda and re-used footage. I got used to it following the Syrian war. But there some Ukrainian sources that I absolutely stay away from since they re use footage from weeks ago. Some dont. 

If you follow only pro-Russia sources then you only get one side of the damages.

Both sides are inflicting significant damage on each other. 

Let’s see what Putin says during the May 9th parade. Rumors he might call for general mobilization. Not sure I believe that.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Ukrainian side has been engaging in propaganda since Day 1.
> 
> I follow both sides of sources. I can filter out propaganda and re-used footage. I got used to it following the Syrian war. But there some Ukrainian sources that I absolutely stay away from since they re use footage from weeks ago. Some dont.
> 
> If you follow only pro-Russia sources then you only get one side of the damages.
> 
> Both sides are inflicting significant damage on each other.
> 
> Let’s see what Putin says during the May 9th parade. Rumors he might call for general mobilization. Not sure I believe that.



Your RT does not mean approval then.

May 9 can mean important things. Sentiments can change with that.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Your RT does not mean approval then.



That is correct.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519664055858118657


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519314230171914240

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

@Shawnee 









EU is expected to approve a Russian oil embargo in a bid to halt the Ukraine war, a report says


EU ambassadors are expected to meet on Wednesday to finalize the proposal, weeks after EU countries discussed the measure.




www.yahoo.com





If this passes (likely will in this Russia-phobic climate) then how long can Putin continue his war? Certainly going off war chest alone he can survive. But Saudi Arabia’s Yemen venture showed how easy it is to dwindle a war chest fast.

It also explains why Europe is desperate to get Iran to drop the FTO demand on IRGC. Iranian oil could play a nice role. However, I am not sure how many refineries in Europe can process Iranian crude. Back in the day (pre 2010) there were quite a few. Venezuelan oil could also be an option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> @Shawnee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU is expected to approve a Russian oil embargo in a bid to halt the Ukraine war, a report says
> 
> 
> EU ambassadors are expected to meet on Wednesday to finalize the proposal, weeks after EU countries discussed the measure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this passes (likely will in this Russia-phobic climate) then how long can Putin continue his war? Certainly going off war chest alone he can survive. But Saudi Arabia’s Yemen venture showed how easy it is to dwindle a war chest fast.
> 
> It also explains why Europe is desperate to get Iran to drop the FTO demand on IRGC. Iranian oil could play a nice role. However, I am not sure how many refineries in Europe can process Iranian crude. Back in the day (pre 2010) there were quite a few. Venezuelan oil could also be an option.



Both sides should agree that an unwritten unofficial smaller deal is the best for them. Not a nuclear deal per se but a mutually beneficial deal on negotiable and agreeable items.

US says you want to sell oil and Eu needs to buy oil. So stop nuclear activities and we buy your oil in exchange.

Well. It is a seller’s market now. Getting cash for oil is easy now. A missile fired at a refinery causes huge havoc now.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

_Nabil_ said:


> *🙏 عيد مبارك*








Eidakom saeed (I hope it's correct )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

Lavrov: So what if Zelensky is Jewish, even Hitler ‘had Jewish blood’


Attempting to defend claims of need to 'denazify' Ukraine, Russian FM says 'some of the worst antisemites are Jews'; Yad Vashem slams comments as 'false, delusional and dangerous'




www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Try to focus on the footage and tactics and not the words of the user.
> 
> A quad copter dropping grenades is still deadly. Any soldier taken off the battlefield is one less in the trenches.


I think his point was that, this has been done before, and anyone who was following the Syrian war would know. And they are broadcasting as "mini-bayraktar" lol


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I think his point was that, this has been done before, and anyone who was following the Syrian war would know. And they are broadcasting as "mini-bayraktar" lol



There is no point really.

This is the first major war where the average Joe is following the day to day developments via Twitter. I wouldn’t be surprised if most didn’t know what “bayraktar” was before this war. Turkish arms industry isn’t exactly well known knowledge.

So “mini bayraktar” makes sense in the average Joe terminology. Of course we can tell the difference as military enthusiasts. But Not everyone on Twitter is military fanboy. This is many (western) peoples first glimpse at a “live” streamed conflict, even Syrian war wasn’t as “live” as this.

I should say Syrian war and Armenia-Azeri weren’t for better or worse conflicts the average Joe cared about or could relate to. Just another group of “brown people” fighting each other. I mean you had major European news shocked this war happened because supposedly they are more “civilized” (actual word used) than those brown people in Middle East. Add the fact this is the biggest war in Europe since WW2 and you have a much larger n00b audience.

You have to accept that not everyone posting tweets is Patarames or Russians with attitude or Yuri Lyamin or any more reputable source with military knowledge.

Hence why when reading western sources (propaganda heavy and militarily inept) I focus on the physical information and not the “analysis”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

@TheImmortal

For now let's put Iran's neighbors aside  it's easier this way.

US side (just trade losses)

Airports(designs and upgrades) airplanes +10B every year
Ports and ships(engines and parts) +10B every year
Mobiles,Laptops and computers and their parts +10B every year
Agriculture machines and tools +5B every year
Cars(engines and parts) +5B every year
Trucks (engines and parts) +3B every year
Home appliances ( parts) +5B every year
Mining machines and parts +5B every year
Trains (designs and engines) +3B every year
Medical equipment +5B every year
Drugs +5B every year
And ....

All of these are without a single $ in oil and gas or millitary industires.Im sure without sanctions Iran could reach to 250 billion$ export and 200 billion$ import in just a couple of years.
They could start trade at 2016 and from 2018 USA could easily export upto (20% of Iran needs) 40B every year to Iran and start to work on other issues and right now(2022) US export to Iran could be at least at 80B.

If you want to add oil and gas, it could be at least at 120B.

Today I checked US trade and saw that US has a 800B$ hole in her pockets !(2.5T exports , 3.3T imports).


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> View attachment 839986
> 
> Eidakom saeed (I hope it's correct )



Don't remind me these  . Hope @_Nabil_ gets to try _nān nokhodchi نان نخودچی _one day if he hasn't already. These are one of those highly addictive delicacies you can't stop eating once you've taken the first, at least to my taste.

By the way, to us (assuming you're Twelver Shia Muslim) Eid isn't today but will be tomorrow, because the crescent moon could not be sighted. This is the case in Iran and as far I know in western Europe as well. 









عید فطر ۱۴۰۱ چه روزی است؟


بر اساس تقویم رسمی روز دوشنبه ۱۲ اردیبهشت ۱۴۰۱ بود اما با توجه به عدم رویت هلال ماه شوال، این روز سی ام رمضان اعلام شد و عید سعید فطر روز سه شنبه 13 اردیبهشت 1401 خواهد بود.




www.eghtesadonline.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> Don't remind me these  . Hope @_Nabil_ gets to try _nān nokhodchi نان نخودچی _one day if he hasn't already. These are one of those highly addictive delicacies you can't stop eating once you've taken the first, at least to my taste.
> 
> By the way, to us (assuming you're Twelver Shia Muslim) Eid isn't today but will be tomorrow, because the crescent moon could not be sighted. This is the case in Iran at least. I'm not sure about continental western Europe though, can anyone help please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عید فطر ۱۴۰۱ چه روزی است؟
> 
> 
> بر اساس تقویم رسمی روز دوشنبه ۱۲ اردیبهشت ۱۴۰۱ بود اما با توجه به عدم رویت هلال ماه شوال، این روز سی ام رمضان اعلام شد و عید سعید فطر روز سه شنبه 13 اردیبهشت 1401 خواهد بود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eghtesadonline.com


Unfortunately didn't tried the nan nakhisji, hope will do one day .

Today is the Aid el Fitre here in Tunisia, Also I'm not a Twelver Shia, I'm a "Sunni" Muslim 😁

Aid Mubarak again to everyone 🙏



Cancerous Tumor said:


> View attachment 839986
> 
> Eidakom saeed (I hope it's correct )


That's correct ✌️

This looks like our "Ghraiba", it's made of chickpeas flour

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Also I'm not a Twelver Shia, I'm a "Sunni" Muslim



I meant user 'Cancerous Tumor'.

Eid mubarak to you, as well as other brothers in Islam who celebrate it today.



_Nabil_ said:


> This looks like our "Ghraiba", it's made of chickpeas flour
> 
> View attachment 840005



Should be about the same, interesting. The Iranian version is with cardamom powder, and is prepared in particular for the Iranian new year (Noruz), although it is available outside that occasion as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Yea in ur dreams. In reality India will give in to humiliating concessions, including giving up Kashmir and all of China's border demands, not toention repairations.to be paid for 100 years.

It surely won't be worst than being slaves to the British for 200 years no ? 

If you'd rather cease to exist than making those sacrifices than be my guest but I doubt it. Your nation is used to being humiliated.

If u were smart you'd be building an underground tunnel network to make sure that in case China takes the Chickens neck, that semi trucks can continue to supply eastern India.

However I highly doubt it. India is one of the must disorganized and corrupt nations on earth. Just look what a handful of fundamentalist kids did to India at the Tag Mahal a few years back. You didn't even respond for days LOL. Imagine what India and China could do to u in a coordinated pre emptive strike 



Samar111 said:


> Yes GAME OVER. Islamabad and Beijing would be radioactive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Ukrainian side has been engaging in propaganda since Day 1.
> 
> I follow both sides of sources. I can filter out propaganda and re-used footage. I got used to it following the Syrian war. But there some Ukrainian sources that I absolutely stay away from since they re use footage from weeks ago. Some dont.
> 
> If you follow only pro-Russia sources then you only get one side of the damages.
> 
> Both sides are inflicting significant damage on each other.
> 
> Let’s see what Putin says during the May 9th parade. Rumors he might call for general mobilization. Not sure I believe that.


This post is so torturously conflicted it’s like a to be speared fish stuck in a rut ready for catch. Us island boys know. You rock though. Keep it up!


----------



## sha ah

Russians should seriously put their pride aside and buy a few hundred Iranian drones



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519651530084864002


----------



## Samar111

sha ah said:


> Yea in ur dreams. In reality India will give in to humiliating concessions, including giving up Kashmir and all of China's border demands, not toention repairations.to be paid for 100 years.
> 
> It surely won't be worst than being slaves to the British for 200 years no ?
> 
> If you'd rather cease to exist than making those sacrifices than be my guest but I doubt it. Your nation is used to being humiliated.
> 
> If u were smart you'd be building an underground tunnel network to make sure that in case China takes the Chickens neck, that semi trucks can continue to supply eastern India.
> 
> However I highly doubt it. India is one of the must disorganized and corrupt nations on earth. Just look what a handful of fundamentalist kids did to India at the Tag Mahal a few years back. You didn't even respond for days LOL. Imagine what India and China could do to u in a coordinated pre emptive strike


Talking about humilations:








Operation Praying Mantis - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Operation Nimble Archer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Assassination of Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sha ah

200 years u were colonized outnumbering British 1000 to 1 🤣 Iran was never colonized by the British was it ? 

Btw that was after Nadir Shah butchered ur people and pillaged ur nation blind. The British had easy pickings after that.

The (Chinese) chickens neck was drawn by the British and it will make a brilliant snapping sound once it breaks 🤣

Also tell Pakistan how brilliant their tea tasted. Very delicious indeed. LOL 🤣

30% of ur people r illiterate and ur country is most famous for a lack of toilets. Don't talk too much kid.



Samar111 said:


> Talking about humilations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Praying Mantis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Nimble Archer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assassination of Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org





Samar111 said:


> Talking about humilations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Praying Mantis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Nimble Archer - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assassination of Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



I can guarantee that once those T-72s r destroyed by RUSSIA that the Ukrainians will claim them as Russian losses. I have no doubt about it.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519998384064839680
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519973230865379328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

looks interesting.. though probably western propaganda series....anybody watching?


----------



## SalarHaqq

thesaint said:


> View attachment 840137
> 
> 
> 
> looks interesting.. though probably western propaganda series....anybody watching?



Even worse, it's a zionist-made series. Genuine anti-Iran propaganda, not really recommended.

Of course I didn't watch it, but listened to reviews from pro-Iranian sources. It's actually significant that the zionists who produced this vehicle of intoxication managed in certain ways to betray the true mindset of the Tel Aviv regime. For instance, local Iranian collaborators of the Mossad agent are portrayed as a bunch of trashy drug addicts / dealers and homosexuals (I believe).

In short, they show that the zionist regime is looking down upon and despising even its own 'useful idiots' in Iran who are willing to do its dirty work. Which is understandable, given that their enmity is directed not just against the Islamic Republic but against Iran as a nation. The zionist regime's hostility towards Iran is existential, they want Iran destroyed and balkanized. A wake up call for those Iranians who're still oblivious to it.

Over the past few years, some nice Iranian TV series were released in the espionage genre (such as_ Gāndo_, or _Khāneye amn_, of which the second season will feature an Iranian secret agent on a mission in Occupied Palestine, etc). Regretfully, to my knowledge no subtitled or dubbed version of these exists, otherwise I'd have wholeheartedly recommended them to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I can guarantee that once those T-72s r destroyed by RUSSIA that the Ukrainians will claim them as Russian losses. I have no doubt about it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521086332260741120
Already in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521057357119332353

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesaint

SalarHaqq said:


> Even worse, it's a zionist-made series. Genuine anti-Iran propaganda, not really recommended.
> 
> Of course I didn't watch it, but listened to reviews from pro-Iranian sources. It's actually significant that the zionists who produced this vehicle of intoxication managed in certain ways to betray the true mindset of the Tel Aviv regime. For instance, local Iranian collaborators of the Mossad agent are portrayed as a bunch of trashy drug addicts / dealers and homosexuals (I believe).
> 
> In short, they show that the zionist regime is looking down upon and despising even its own 'useful idiots' in Iran who are willing to do its dirty work. Which is understandable, given that their enmity is directed not just against the Islamic Republic but against Iran as a nation. The zionist regime's hostility towards Iran is existential, they want Iran destroyed and balkanized. A wake up call for those Iranians who're still oblivious to it.
> 
> Over the past few years, some nice Iranian TV series were released in the espionage genre (such as_ Gāndo_, or _Khāneye amn_, of which the second season will feature an Iranian secret agent on a mission in Occupied Palestine, etc). Regretfully, to my knowledge no subtitled or dubbed version of these exists, otherwise I'd have recommended them to you.



I completed watching season 1... basically up to date... though it has anti regime and IRGC propaganda, nevertheless I was interested in how mossad infiltrates Iran since this is israeli production... they do have some insights...but overall it was not a bad show...i was expecting to see one sided wins however that was not the case.


----------



## _Nabil_

thesaint said:


> View attachment 840137
> 
> 
> 
> looks interesting.. though probably western propaganda series....anybody watching?


It's quite an old serie, seen 2 episodes then stopped watching, full of "subtile" bullshit and propaganda.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran Oil Minister Travels to Venezuela for Energy Deals

Venezuela and Iran have increased cooperation in light of U.S. sanctions. Venezuela imports condensate from Iran, key to thin its extra-thick crude oil. Iran has also stepped in to help its South American ally with engineers, refined products and spare parts for its oil industry.









Iran Oil Minister Travels to Venezuela for Energy Deals


Iran Oil Minister Travels to Venezuela for Energy Deals




www.bloombergquint.com





Reinventing wheel might be costly but sometimes worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

@Muhammed45 and @SalarHaqq ..I promised to tag both of you when I see how IR is propagating Arabic language in Iran ...This is how Iran's official "Fars" news agency is reporting events..replacing already existing "Farsi" words with new Arabic words..the assault on "Frasi" language is so *"low key"* and clever that the readers do not even notice they are being "Arabized" by their elected government....I am no language police but if we lose our language then the Arabs have conquered Iran without firing a single shot and they have done it in our own hands..

صدها تن از شیعیان مقیم انگلیس پس از یک ماه *تزکیه نفس*، صبح سه شنبه با حضور در مرکز اسلامی انگلیس در لندن، نماز عید فطر را *اقامه *کردند.

another one..(I only highlight new Arabic words the older ones already part of language )
حجت‌الاسلام سرلک در همین رابطه می‌گوید: «در وصف* فضائل *نماز عید سعید فطر *روایت* بسیاری وجود دارد، بنابراین

The good news is that our friend @_Nabil_ will be able to read Iranian news papers in few years without google translation! anf Farsi will be just another "dialect" of Arabic language.....lol

Well done "Islamic Republic" the guardian of Arab culture in Iran!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> @Muhammed45 and @SalarHaqq ..I promised to tag both of you when I see how IR is propagating Arabic language in Iran ...This is how Iran's official "Fars" news agency is reporting events..replacing already existing "Farsi" words with new Arabic words..the assault on "Frasi" language is so *"low key"* and clever that the readers do not even notice they are being "Arabized" by their elected government....I am no language police but if we lose our language then the Arabs have conquered Iran without firing a single shot and they have done it in our own hands..
> 
> صدها تن از شیعیان مقیم انگلیس پس از یک ماه *تزکیه نفس*، صبح سه شنبه با حضور در مرکز اسلامی انگلیس در لندن، نماز عید فطر را *اقامه *کردند.
> 
> another one..(I only highlight new Arabic words the older ones already part of language )
> حجت‌الاسلام سرلک در همین رابطه می‌گوید: «در وصف* فضائل *نماز عید سعید فطر *روایت* بسیاری وجود دارد، بنابراین
> 
> The good news is that our friend @_Nabil_ will be able to read Iranian news papers in few years without google translation! anf Farsi will be just another "dialect" of Arabic language.....lol
> 
> Well done "Islamic Republic" the guardian of Arab culture in Iran!


Baradar, vel kon toro khoda. Be engilisi neveshtan va hame ro ba moshgelaatemoon ashna kardan che dardi ro dava mikone? To dari zarbe be keshvaret mizani. Tablighaat manfi aleyhe keshvaret dari anjam midi baradar.

Khodet nemibini?


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> @Muhammed45 and @SalarHaqq ..I promised to tag both of you when I see how IR is propagating Arabic language in Iran ...This is how Iran's official "Fars" news agency is reporting events..replacing already existing "Farsi" words with new Arabic words..the assault on "Frasi" language is so *"low key"* and clever that the readers do not even notice they are being "Arabized" by their elected government....I am no language police but if we lose our language then the Arabs have conquered Iran without firing a single shot and they have done it in our own hands..
> 
> صدها تن از شیعیان مقیم انگلیس پس از یک ماه *تزکیه نفس*، صبح سه شنبه با حضور در مرکز اسلامی انگلیس در لندن، نماز عید فطر را *اقامه *کردند.
> 
> another one..(I only highlight new Arabic words the older ones already part of language )
> حجت‌الاسلام سرلک در همین رابطه می‌گوید: «در وصف* فضائل *نماز عید سعید فطر روایت بسیاری وجود دارد، بنابراین



Thank you for tagging me. I understand what you mean now. I thought you were referring to outright Persian vocabs being replaced by Arabic ones, which I agree could then be qualified as a form of linguistic Arabization.

In the three cases you mentioned though, it seems to me (correct me if I'm wrong) that the most commonly used synonyms to these vocabs are themselves of Arabic origin... Also if I'm not mistaken, the cited words are featured in the classic _Dehkhodā_ encyclopaedia, which means they too have been part of the Persian language.

The third word marked in red is actually common in religious discourse. Take a concept like _fazle Elāhi _for instance, I'm used to hearing it for as long as I can remember. Not sure there ever was a more widespread synonym to it, including before the Islamic Revolution. If I'm mistaken, please don't hesitate to correct me.

To me, if a signified that is most commonly designated by a signifier of Persian origin (such as the noun _kuh_ to take a random example) comes to be referenced through an Arabic equivalent, that will represent an unwelcome defilement of the Persian language for sure. Less so if some Arabic word from _Dehkhodā_ is used in place of what is essentially another Arabic one.

I believe context and language register matter here as well, however. The sentences you showed are talking about a purely Islamic occasion. And using the highlighted terms in lieu of trivial ones, tends to come across as more bookish in tone. I believe there's more legitimacy to it if the content of the text is dealing with strictly religious matters. I'm not sure whether the same journalists at Fars News or other agencies would resort to these vocabs to the same extent or as often if the subject matter was a wholly different one. If so, it'd be more problematic.

I understand your objection. Personally, I wouldn't start worrying about the Persian language unless and until we see seldom used Arabic terms become the norm in publications not focusing on exclusively religious topics, and especially if common Iranian-origin words were sidelined for Arabic ones on a wider scale, which to be honest isn't happening. Well, that's my humble opinion at least, I guess we would perhaps agree to disagree on this particular aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Dariush the Great said:


> Baradar, vel kon toro khoda. Be engilisi neveshtan va hame ro ba moshgelaatemoon ashna kardan che dardi ro dava mikone? To dari zarbe be keshvaret mizani. Tablighaat manfi aleyhe keshvaret dari anjam midi baradar.
> 
> Khodet nemibini?


Meedanam harf shoma dorost hast vali dar masel "cutural" nabayad az doshman tarsid...bayad harf ra zad.


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Meedanam harf shoma dorost hast vali dar masel "cutural" nabayad az doshman tarsid...bayad harf ra zad.


داری سر قبری گریه می‌کنی که مرده توش نیست
آرزوی امثال سالار و محمد این هست که فارسی از بین بره بشه عربی
اگه اون روز برسه این دوستان تازه روز جشن و پایکوبیشون هست

وقتی با غرور عکسی رو می‌ذاره که همه واژگانش عربی هست دیگه چی می‌خوای؟​


MyNameAintJeff said:


> In most of Islamic world the "strict modesty laws" are implemented much more strictly and brutally than in Iran. The difference is that they are mostly implemented by the tribal system rather than the state. However most Islamic countries have modesty laws. For example even Morocco, a relatively westernized country bans extramarital sex.
> The argument that strict modestly laws are the cause of growing secularism does not hold to scrutiny. up until the 20th century the laws were more strict throughout the Islamic world, yet it didn't lead to secularization. The mandatory hijab law (the most controversial law in Iran) is implemented in Indonesia's Aceh province, and up until recently in Saudi, yet in neither case did it cause large-scale societal backlash and "secularization". The reason for the backlash in Iran can be mostly traced back to the psyops against these laws.
> For example you mentioned multiple times the Stadiums controversy (which mind you, only applies to women spectating MEN'S GAMES, women have no problem spectating women's games). Up until 10 years ago, nobody cared about that, because in the grand schemes of thing it wasn't important. It only became an issue after the psyops began.


That's a wrong comparison. Up until the 20th century, the concept of intercultural exchange was almost nonexistent. People did not have choices. You can't become secular when you don't even know that it exists. You can't compare the role of media several centuries ago to now.
But the rate of cultural penetration in Iran is quite higher than other Islamic countries. This is a fact that everyone acknowledges it, let it be real Iranians (not a bunch of wannabe Iranians or Iranians that don't even reveal their location or nationality) or Muslims from other countries.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

If these numbers are true I think U.S has 1-2 years of oil reserves.now Ukraine war makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> The good news is that our friend @_Nabil_ will be able to read Iranian news papers in few years without google translation! anf Farsi will be just another "dialect" of Arabic language.....lol
> 
> Well done "Islamic Republic" the guardian of Arab culture in Iran!



I see you added _revāyat_ to the list. May I respectfully ask, dear friend, what those other Arabic or Farsi vocabs were that the Islamic Republic eliminated for the benefit of _fazl_ and _revāyat_ in this particular context (i.e. in the context of a religious discussion or event)?

Frankly, these specific examples have always been in use to the best of my knowledge. I wonder how the vocabulary of the average Iranian namāz-jom'e differed before 1979 with regards to these two words?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

20 years with current production rate.
*Edit:* 2016 data so 14 years is correct.









Iran is number 3  at 2022


----------



## Shawnee

Cancerous Tumor said:


> 20 years with current production rate.
> View attachment 840447
> 
> 
> View attachment 840452
> 
> Iran is number 3  at 2022



It does not count Shale reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Shawnee said:


> It does not count Shale reserves.


I couldn't find shale reserves data  but I remember at 50 $ for a barrel of oil most of U.S shale producers were complaining and asking for loans from banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I couldn't find shale reserves data  but I remember at 50 $ for a barrel of oil most of U.S shale producers were complaining and asking for loans from banks.



That was then, this is now. Now Shale producers can be fine at $35 a barrel and the industry has consolidated. The small guys went belly up and were absorbed by big guys who can take losses during down markets (COVID 2020)


----------



## mohsen

aryobarzan said:


> @Muhammed45 and @SalarHaqq ..I promised to tag both of you when I see how IR is propagating Arabic language in Iran ...This is how Iran's official "Fars" news agency is reporting events..replacing already existing "Farsi" words with new Arabic words..the assault on "Frasi" language is so *"low key"* and clever that the readers do not even notice they are being "Arabized" by their elected government....I am no language police but if we lose our language then the Arabs have conquered Iran without firing a single shot and they have done it in our own hands..
> 
> صدها تن از شیعیان مقیم انگلیس پس از یک ماه *تزکیه نفس*، صبح سه شنبه با حضور در مرکز اسلامی انگلیس در لندن، نماز عید فطر را *اقامه *کردند.
> 
> another one..(I only highlight new Arabic words the older ones already part of language )
> حجت‌الاسلام سرلک در همین رابطه می‌گوید: «در وصف* فضائل *نماز عید سعید فطر *روایت* بسیاری وجود دارد، بنابراین
> 
> The good news is that our friend @_Nabil_ will be able to read Iranian news papers in few years without google translation! anf Farsi will be just another "dialect" of Arabic language.....lol
> 
> Well done "Islamic Republic" the guardian of Arab culture in Iran!


Arabic is our _sacred language_, so naturally when talking about religious stuff we use Arabic words, some times cause there is no equivalent word, some times for the purpose of transferring the exact meaning. so for example we never use any of the words which you mentioned in our *daily life*.

Today what is actually endangering the Farsi are English words, kids use foreign services and are learning tons of English words and *use them in their daily life*, people and companies use English words to name their products and services, few days ago I saw a report about a restaurant in Tehran which only had English menu. Finglish typing is another problem which now people use just to be seen as supposedly high class!


So who provoked you!

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> That was then, this is now. Now Shale producers can be fine at $35 a barrel and the industry has consolidated. The small guys went belly up and were absorbed by big guys who can take losses during down markets (COVID 2020)


Even big guys are motivated by big profits ( capitalism baby ).at which oil price range do you think they would put up bread on their table and continue with current phase of production ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Cancerous Tumor said:


> 20 years with current production rate.
> View attachment 840447
> 
> 
> View attachment 840452
> 
> Iran is number 3  at 2022


Good info..I like to mention that Saudi oil reserves numbers are contested..there are reports and indications that their reserv numbers are highly exaggerated and they are running on empty...Venezuela and Canada oil reserves are "oilsands" and require extremely expensive process to extract and refine...it cost Canada $40 dollars per barrel to extract oil..so Iran is the sure bet as most reliable and economical oil to have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

aryobarzan said:


> Good info..I like to mention that Saudi oil reserves numbers are contested..there are reports and indications that their reserv numbers are highly exaggerated and they are running on empty...Venezuela and Canada oil reserves are "oilsands" and require extremely expensive process to extract and refine...it cost Canada $40 dollars per barrel to extract oil..so Iran is the sure bet as most reliable and economical oil to have.


And this is where we say : gozar post be dabbagh khone miofte


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Even big guys are motivated by big profits ( capitalism baby ).at which oil price range do you think they would put up bread on their table and continue with current phase of production ?



They refused to open new wells when oil was above $100.

They won’t be tricked into short term profits by opening new wells only to have price crash and they have to close wells again.

They are sustainable and profitable. Iran probably draws at $10 a barrel or so. Saudi’s even less.

The thing is US and Saudi oil companies benefit from the latest in oil tech and can rejuvenate old wells to keep them going longer. Iran on the other hand needs a lot of investments in its oil industry (hundreds of billions) and doesn’t have that capital lying around nor the investors. Hence why Iran’s oil production has been much lower since 1980.

Iran with its oil and natural gas reserves could be energy supergiant, but its own high domestic consumption in both areas along with lacking the necessary infrastructures/investments is causing it to not operate anywhere close to full potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

mohsen said:


> Arabic is our _sacred language_, so naturally when talking about religious stuff we use Arabic words, some times cause there is no equivalent word, some times for the purpose of transferring the exact meaning. so for example we never use any of the words which you mentioned in our *daily life*.
> 
> Today what is actually endangering the Farsi are English words, kids use foreign services and are learning tons of English words and *use them in their daily life*, people and companies use English words to name their products and services, few days ago I saw a report about a restaurant in Tehran which only had English menu. Finglish typing is another problem which now people use just to be seen as supposedly high class!
> 
> 
> So who provoked you!



That's so true. People aren't getting linguistically "Arabized" in Iran, and as I pointed out in my replies to our friend Aryobarzan, the sentences he quoted were from a purely religious context. Moslem Iranians discussing the same Islamic topics before the 1979 Revolution, were using the exact same vocabulary. So nothing changed here.

However, as you correctly stressed (thanks for that), the increasing use of English vocabs by ordinary Iranians is the actual threat to Iranian language, culture and civilization, because contrary to those Arabic concepts, it is not case-specific and confined to a particular sphere (religion), but totally all-encompassing, poisoning and alienating Iranian authenticity across the board. Even some Majles representatives and other politicians (mostly liberals I guess) were shown using ridiculous English words for which we have Persian equivalents, such as "item" and various others.

On a sidenote, if I type 'Finglish' here, it's because I have no Farsi keyboard (and sometimes because I don't want foreigners to be able to translate using an online service), but certainly not to appear "classy" in the eyes of the westernized غرب زده crowd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Salaar joon paarsee benevis
Peengleesh e sakht ghaabel tarjome nist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> I see you added _revāyat_ to the list. May I respectfully ask, dear friend, what those other Arabic or Farsi vocabs were that the Islamic Republic eliminated for the benefit of _fazl_ and _revāyat_ in this particular context (i.e. in the context of a religious discussion or event)?
> 
> Frankly, these specific examples have always been in use to the best of my knowledge. I wonder how the vocabulary of the average Iranian namāz-jom'e differed before 1979 with regards to these two words?


روایت = گفتار ، داستان ، بازگفت
فضل = فرهیختگی، فرجادی، دانش

years ago I saw a good app on mobile it was called پارسی را پاس بداریم .
sadly it was not updated in years . this is the link for any body who is interested








دانلود برنامه موبایل پارسی‌‌ را‌ پاس‌ بداریم


نرم‌افزار پارسی‌‌ را‌ پاس‌ بداریم توانمندترین نرم‌افزار در زمینِه‌ی پرورش و نگهداری از فرهنگ ایران زمین است. این نرم‌افزار به شما برای پالایش نوشته‌های پارسی و پاکسازی واژگان بیگانه از نوشته‌ی شما کمک می‌کند.




p30download.ir







mohsen said:


> Arabic is our _sacred language_, so naturally when talking about religious stuff we use Arabic words, some times cause there is no equivalent word, some times for the purpose of transferring the exact meaning. so for example we never use any of the words which you mentioned in our *daily life*.
> 
> Today what is actually endangering the Farsi are English words, kids use foreign services and are learning tons of English words and *use them in their daily life*, people and companies use English words to name their products and services, few days ago I saw a report about a restaurant in Tehran which only had English menu. Finglish typing is another problem which now people use just to be seen as supposedly high class!
> 
> 
> So who provoked you!


its the language of our sacred book not our sacred language . don't mistake them with each other. if Arabic be our sacred language everything said in it would be sacred and I can't accept that. for me there is nothing sacred in Arabic language or any other language. the language is just simply a tool.
and in my book if you don't knew Arabica , its a lot better to read Quran and religious text translated to Persians than reading them in Arabic but don't knew what it say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> روایت = گفتار ، داستان ، بازگفت
> فضل = فرهیختگی، فرجادی، دانش
> 
> years ago I saw a good app on mobile it was called پارسی را پاس بداریم .
> sadly it was not updated in years . this is the link for any body who is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دانلود برنامه موبایل پارسی‌‌ را‌ پاس‌ بداریم
> 
> 
> نرم‌افزار پارسی‌‌ را‌ پاس‌ بداریم توانمندترین نرم‌افزار در زمینِه‌ی پرورش و نگهداری از فرهنگ ایران زمین است. این نرم‌افزار به شما برای پالایش نوشته‌های پارسی و پاکسازی واژگان بیگانه از نوشته‌ی شما کمک می‌کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p30download.ir



You missed the underlined, and most important part of my post. Of course there are Farsi synonyms for وایت and فضل. But Aryobarzan's argument was basically that it's only under the Islamic Republic that these two vocabs came to be used. To which I responded that this is not true in the religious context. When talking about these same religious topics which the articles he quoted were dealing with, no alem would use داستان or فرهیختگی in their khutbas prior to the glorious Islamic Revolution either. That's the point here.

So there's no creeping "Arabization" in this regard, since usage remains case-specific. On the other hand, there is a very dangerous expansion of English vocabs in every day use, and that is the actual threat to Iranian language and culture because contrary to the other examples, it is a widespread, trivialized social phenomenon that transcends contexts, topics and situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> On a sidenote, if I type 'Finglish' here, it's because I have no Farsi keyboard (and sometimes because I don't want foreigners to be able to translate using an online service), but certainly not to appear "classy" in the eyes of the westernized غرب زده crowd.


reading what is written in finglish is really hard . at least for old fashioned people like me . it has nothing to be as you say غرب زده or شرق زده. I rather write in English or Persian than finglish . to me writing in Finglish is nonsense mockery of language , its copying of what Ataturk did to Turkish language

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> They refused to open new wells when oil was above $100.


why ?


TheImmortal said:


> They won’t be tricked into short term profits by opening new wells only to have price crash and they have to close wells again.✅
> 
> They are sustainable and profitable. Iran probably draws at $10 a barrel or so. Saudi’s even less.✅


​


TheImmortal said:


> The thing is US and Saudi oil companies benefit from the latest in oil tech and can rejuvenate old wells to keep them going longer. Iran on the other hand needs a lot of investments in its oil industry (hundreds of billions) and doesn’t have that capital lying around nor the investors. Hence why Iran’s oil production has been much lower since 1980.
> 
> Iran with its oil and natural gas reserves could be energy supergiant, but its own high domestic consumption in both areas along with lacking the necessary infrastructures/investments is causing it to not operate anywhere close to full potential.


I think it was Mr Ruhani's decision to stop at ~4.3 million and they hated it.I highly doubt Iran will ever again goes for 5.7 million even without any sanction.
Iran do have some capabilities at home so it's cheaper to build oil rigs.
Again I think 4.8-5 million is as good as it gets.(ideal scenario)

Our economic car (pride) burns fuel like there is no tomorrow (7 liter per 100 KM)
we have a lot of room for savings and improvement.if we introduce a 4-4.5 liter car we may save a little here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> reading what is written in finglish is really hard . at least for old fashioned people like me . it has nothing to be as you say غرب زده or شرق زده. I rather right in English or Persian than finglish . to me writing in Finglish is nonsense mockery of language , its copying of what Ataturk did to Turkish language



I said I didn't do it to conform to any "fashionable" trends, but a) because I don't own a Farsi keyboard, I'm a resident of Europe and hardly ever need to write in Farsi outside this forum, and b) I don't want certain people to be able to translate it with an online translator. Also Iran is شرقی, can't really be afflicted with شرق زدگی.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> You missed the underlined, and most important part of my post. Of course there are Farsi synonyms for وایت and فضل. But Aryobarzan's argument was basically that it's only under the Islamic Republic that these two vocabs came to be used.


well that's misunderstanding the problem , they come to our language way before that . and it has nothing to do with religion either . people are simply people no matter its now , or its Qajar dynasty or 1200 years ago.
those world become part of Persians language is exactly happened as when what we saw at Qajar dynasty , when French was the language of choice for people who went to Europe , when they come back they wanted to tell people they knew more than them , and started to use french words in their talks , and other people also copied them , later English become the language of fashion and some retards wanted to say they are more educated than others so they began talking with English word between their sentences and as people are people , the rest followed them and some other word entered Persian language , those Arabic words also entered Persian language the same way but way before when Arabic was scientific language and language of fashion .

about use of arabic word , I'm not against them , and have no problem using them and I am seriously against running a witch hunt to purify the language from it , its just some nonsense. what I'm against is that some people use some nonsense arabic word to say they are religion and studied some arabic religious book . or when you have some legal work , they speak so if they are not raised in Iran. that's what i say must be fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> well that's misunderstanding the problem , they come to our language way before that . and it has nothing to do with religion either . people are simply people no matter its now , or its Qajar dynasty or 1200 years ago.
> those world become part of Persians language is exactly happened as when what we saw at Qajar dynasty , when French was the language of choice for people who went to Europe , when they come back they wanted to tell people they knew more than them , and started to use french words in their talks , and other people also copied them , later English become the language of fashion and some retards wanted to say they are more educated than others so they began talking with English word between their sentences and as people are people , the rest followed them and some other word entered Persian language , those Arabic words also entered Persian language the same way but way before when Arabic was scientific language and language of fashion .
> 
> about use of arabic word , I'm not against them , and have no problem using them and I am seriously against running a witch hunt to purify the language from it , its just some nonsense. what I'm against is that some people use some nonsense arabic word to say they are religion and studied some arabic religious book . or when you have some legal work , they speak so if they are not raised in Iran. that's what i say must be fixed



It's not unique to Iran nor to Farsi nor to Islam that certain disciplines or sciences will, for historical reasons, feature increased numbers of loanwords from a given foreign idiom. E.g. Latin in medical sciences and many other such examples. Whether or not it used to be a fashion trend more than a thousand years ago is no longer relevant in present times - perhaps Arabic used to be a threat to the Persian language back then, but the Ferdosis et alii made sure to neutralize it.

However, this is a completely different category of a phenomenon than the existential threat posed here and now by the English language, whose expansive use is linked with a much broader political agenda from an actually existing, domineering hegemonic empire (I cannot see any Arabic empire anywhere nowadays, whether some delusional pan-Arab internet users will accept it or not).

So what's needed today, are the Ferdosis who will efficiently fight off English linguistic imperialism against Farsi.


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> Meedanam harf shoma dorost hast vali dar masel "cutural" nabayad az doshman tarsid...bayad harf ra zad.


Tars nist baradar. Moshgel injast ke doshman soo estefade mikone az moshgelaat ejtemai.
Hamin harfayi ke to alan inja zadi, emrooz ya farda yeki az doshmanan troll miad be roomoon mige. Chera? Chon ke behesh bahoone dadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

@mohsen ..my friend you asked me who provoked me ..my answer is *"Ferdosi" and his beautiful poem







In his honor and memory



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> @mohsen ..my friend you asked me who provoked me ..my answer is *"Ferdosi" and his beautiful poem
> 
> View attachment 840557
> 
> 
> In his honor and memory
> View attachment 840558
> *



Today, Ferdosi would be busy shielding Persian from the actual, existential threat of Anglo-Saxon linguistic imperialism. Where is the real Ferdosi of our time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

U.S Natural Gas
From ~4.5(before Ukraine) to 8


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Today, Ferdosi would be busy shielding Persian from the actual, existential threat of Anglo-Saxon linguistic imperialism. Where is the real Ferdosi of our time?


who ever it is , its not that useless Academy of Persian Language and Literature which is sleep.
I wonder why they keep Haddad-e-Adel there instead of putting someone who has the energy and will to awaken the useless academy


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hack-Hook said:


> who ever it is , its not that useless Academy of Persian Language and Literature which is sleep.
> I wonder why they keep Haddad-e-Adel there instead of putting someone who has the energy and will to awaken the useless academy


No need to wonder. I tell you why. Because his son married the daughter of Khamenei.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Today, Ferdosi would be busy shielding Persian from the actual, existential threat of Anglo-Saxon linguistic imperialism. Where is the real Ferdosi of our time?


And guess who is responsible for the threat of Anglo-Saxons? Is this a problem in Turkey and Saudi Arabia as well?

Iran is becoming like India. There are companies in Iran where written communication between Iranians is done in English.
My friends at the company think I don't speak English because I reply to their emails only in Persian.

We don't need a new Ferdowsi now. We have a center for preserving the Persian language. What are they doing there?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> who ever it is , its not that useless Academy of Persian Language and Literature which is sleep.
> I wonder why they keep Haddad-e-Adel there instead of putting someone who has the energy and will to awaken the useless academy



Useless for what reason? Because it's focusing on the actual threat rather than on the mirage of Arabization, a mirage that is being constructed to deflect the actual issue at hand? Or maybe because it's not presided over by a reformist?

There's only so much an Academy of Persian Language can do when confronted with the most formidable cultural-imperialist onslaught in the history of mankind. With the biggest and most resourceful, most well funded psy-ops, media machinery and propaganda apparatus ever witnessed.

One thing they can do and did extremely well, was to systematically create equivalents for new vocabs, which generally make their first appearance in English. Most countries in the world have given up on that, Iran hasn't, thanks to the Academy.

Another one of its achievements is the supervision of state owned media and public teaching staff to make sure English vocabulary isn't used by these. With some recent exceptions, it has been successful to a very large extent.

As for the way people talk in private, liberals will get mad of rage if public authorities use coercion to regulate individual linguistic practice.

- - - - -



QWECXZ said:


> And guess who is responsible for the threat of Anglo-Saxons? Is this a problem in Turkey and Saudi Arabia as well?
> 
> Iran is becoming like India. There are companies in Iran where written communication between Iranians is done in English.
> My friends at the company think I don't speak English because I reply to their emails only in Persian.



The Anglo-zionists and their cultural imperialism have nothing to do with it, of course. Probably just a popular "backlash", had Iran bowed to the US like the defunct monarchy, use of English would have been magically contained... _not!_

It's a global phenomenon, certainly not specific to Iran in any way. The same and much worse in fact can be observed all over old Europe, for instance, key difference being that here they don't have an Islamic Republic capable of ensuring that beyond private companies which use English for written communication, universities and so on will not outright switch to English as their main language, or offer parallel curriculae in English from bottom up.

In the meantime, some secular nationalists will spend their time chasing windmills of Arabization or fully dedicate themselves to 24/7 anti-IR agitation rather than spending half that energy on actively challenging and tackling their westernized compatriots (but is it really surprising, considering that the majority of modern nationalist currents in Iran have themselves been geopolitically pro-western and/or culturally westernized).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> The Anglo-zionists and their cultural imperialism have nothing to do with it, of course. Probably just a "backlash" too, and had Iran bowed to the US like the defunct monarchy, usage of English would have been magically contained... _not!_
> 
> It's a global phenomenon, certainly not specific to Iran in any way. The same and much worse in fact can be observed all over old Europe, for instance, key difference being that here they don't have an Islamic Republic capable of ensuring that beyond private companies which use English for written communication, universities and so on will not outright switch to English as their main languages, or offer parallel curriculae fully in English.
> 
> In the meantime, some secular nationalists spend their time chasing windmills of Arabization and fully dedicate themselves to 24/7 anti-IR agitation instead of spending half that energy on actively challenging and tackling their westernized compatriots (but is it really surprising, considering that most modern nationalist currents in Iran have themselves been geopolitically pro-western and/or culturally westernized).


So, basically you are claiming that in other countries, nationals of that country also communicate with each other in English when there's not even a single foreigner in the radius of 20 kilometers of that company? We are talking about Iran where meeting a non-Afghan foreigner is almost like seeing an alien or a unicorn.

As surprising as it sounds to you, English is in fact closer to Persian than Semitic languages will ever be. At least it's an Indo-European language. Father, mother, daughter, brother, etc. sound much more similar to Persian than their Arabic equivalents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> So, basically you are claiming that in other countries, nationals of that country also communicate with each other in English when there's not even a single foreigner in the radius of 20 kilometers of that company? We are talking about Iran where meeting a non-Afghan foreigner is almost like seeing an alien or a unicorn.



Much of the white collar staff in multinational corporations around here won't bother learning the local language anymore, because they simply don't need to: everyone's communicating in English.

Visit a busy restaurant in the business district of any major European economic hub, you'll notice a large chunk of employees hail from East Asia, India, other EU states, America, you name it. And they're not long term immigrants, they spend a couple of years here on a mission, then off to the next standardized global city in some other corner of the world.

Forget about white collars, people doing simple low-wage jobs in the service sector increasingly have no mastery of the native language of the European country they reside and work in.

Go to a university, exchange students will soon surpass locals in numbers.

In Tehran some freaks may be deriving satisfaction from artificially aping these conditions, but it's the appeal of globalism first and foremost, and it's confined to certain areas of the Iranian capital and to a token number of companies. Not a generalized phenomenon like here. Integrate Iran into the global markets, and it'll only boost the issue to western levels.



QWECXZ said:


> As surprising as it sounds to you, English is in fact closer to Persian than Semitic languages will ever be. At least it's an Indo-European language. Father, mother, daughter, brother, etc. sound much more similar to Persian than their Arabic equivalents.



You should decide whether you want Persian to stay intact, or whether you don't mind it getting "Anglicized" / globalized, my choice is clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Exactly. I will also stress that much of the white collar staff in multinational corporations around here won't bother learning the local language anymore, because they simply don't need to: everyone's communicating in English. Visit a restaurant in the business district of any major European economic hub, you'll notice a large chunk of employees hail from East Asia, India, other EU states, you name it. And they're not long term immigrants, they spend a couple of years here on a mission, then off to the next standardized global city in some other country.
> 
> Forget about white collars, increasingly people doing simple low-wage jobs in the service sector don't speak the native language of the European country they reside and work in.
> 
> Go to a university, exchange students will soon surpass locals in numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then decide whether you want Persian to stay intact, or whether you don't mind it getting "Anglicized" / globalized.


Do you really have comprehension issues or you just pretend to have it? I said that seeing a non-Afghan foreigner in Iran is as likely as seeing a unicorn or an alien. Even Iraqis or Arabs are not that many in cities like Tehran and it's rare to see them. And you are comparing Iranian companies to multinational corporations with international employees? 🤣 Nearly all Iranian companies have no foreigners employed, and no foreigner has ever walked in the vicinity of them in decades. None of your examples are relevant. It's quite ridiculous to talk exactly about something that was refuted from the very beginning. It's just pure "oghdeh" that these people communicate in English and guess who is responsible for that oghdeh? I would blame the system for it.

If I have to choose between the two, I would very much prefer Persian to become Anglicized or even better mixed with French vocabulary and pronunciation instead of introducing or using strange words from the vocabulary of a glottal Semitic language that is in nearly every way different from our language. But of course there's a third way. How about just preserving Persian as it is? Hebrew was almost dead and Israel brought it back to existence. Persian is far from the situation where Hebrew was.


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> Persian is far from the situation where Hebrew was.



Persian from the time of Cyrus and the old ancient empires of antiquity is long dead. Just look at ancient Persian inscriptions or historical text inserts from Zoroastrianism religion. You will never be able to understand or read those words as a commoner.

Hebrew from ancient sea scrolls and Hebrew from today while different are still linguistically similar. So while Hebrew was “dead” in a verbally being spoke sense, it’s language was largely kept in tact. Persian (Iranic) language has been killed and modified many times over the centuries. It’s nearly unrecognizable from its ancient roots.

Language naturally “evolves” over time. But what happened to Persian (Iranic) language is something distinctly different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Do you really have comprehension issues or you just pretend to have it? I said that seeing a non-Afghan foreigner in Iran is as likely as seeing a unicorn or an alien. Even Iraqis or Arabs are not that many in cities like Tehran and it's rare to see them. And you are comparing Iranian companies to multinational corporations with international employees? 🤣 Nearly all Iranian companies have no foreigners employed, and no foreigner has ever walked in the vicinity of them in decades. None of your examples are relevant. It's quite ridiculous to talk exactly about something that was refuted from the very beginning. It's just pure "oghdeh" that these people communicate in English and guess who is responsible for that oghdeh? I would blame the system for it.



I'm pointing to a simple reality that for some reason you prefer to ignore, namely the fact that you're comparing a marginal phenomenon in Tehran to a generalized one here in the west and in other places affected by globalism.

Now I let you guess what would happen if it wasn't for the Islamic Republic's inward looking strategy, and Iran was integrated into the global economy - then the issue wouldn't be confined to bunch of complexed employees in a handful of companies seated in northern Tehran, it would turn into a widescale norm.

Yes, I'll take a thousand oghdeis over hundreds of thousands of globalized, uprooted zombies any day.



QWECXZ said:


> If I have to choose between the two, I would very much prefer Persian to become Anglicized or even mixed with French vocabulary instead of introducing or using strange words from the vocabulary of a glottal Semitic language. But of course there's a third way. How about just preserving Persian as it is? Hebrew was almost dead and Israel brought it back to existence. Persian is far from the situation where Hebrew was.



Modern Persian in its present form is heir to an extremely rich literary legacy, of which Ancient and Middle Persian are nowadays deprived. Extinct languages that are mutually unintelligible with Modern Persian by the way. Most people have no interest in ditching the present heritage for the sake of ultra-nationalist imperatives of purity. Ferdosi himself continued to use 700+ Arabic words in the Shahname. Moreover, these Semitic-origin vocabs imported into Persian aren't pronounced in a glottal manner. 

And to a westerner, Persian doesn't sound related to their own idioms but completely alien including in tone - there's the letter _kh_ in Persian, which is lacking in most European idioms, although it's there in German and Spanish. Then Parsi has the _gh_ sound in common with Arabic, that does not exist in any western language. And both these letters were by the way present in Ancient Persian already. As for the typical _ā_ of Persian, it sounds exotic to about everyone, westerners included.

It's not a matter of subjective preference, but of what the most acute present threat is. It's not a matter of supposed "ethno"-linguistic ties either, western regimes have been Iran's biggest enemies in modern times, and continue to be existential foes to the Iranian nation.

If you have no issues with allowing a new stream of vocabs from European languages into Persian, then perhaps you ought not claim adherence to nationalism but openly endorse westernization.

And a crucial difference with Hebrew is that the modern Iranian nation was constructed under the Safavid dynasty while leaning on Modern Persian. The zionists were deprived of a nation-state and a unifying language hence the necessity to concoct one from scratch. Iran's modern nation-station building was accomplished four hundred years ago, and it has its own well rooted markers of identity already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> Persian from the time of Cyrus and the old ancient empires of antiquity is long dead. Just look at ancient Persian inscriptions or historical text inserts from Zoroastrianism religion. You will never be able to understand or read those words as a commoner.
> 
> Hebrew from ancient sea scrolls and Hebrew from today while different are still linguistically similar. So while Hebrew was “dead” in a verbally being spoke sense, it’s language was largely kept in tact. Persian (Iranic) language has been killed and modified many times over the centuries. It’s nearly unrecognizable from its ancient roots.
> 
> Language naturally “evolves” over time. But what happened to Persian (Iranic) language is something distinctly different.


Persian has gone through different phases in history. Just like English or many other languages. Obviously, today's Persian is different from its ancestors like the Wakhi language or the Avestan language. That has nothing to do with what we are talking about. Not even remotely related to what we are talking about.

Hebrew was literally dead. Israel revived it and turned it into a proper language again. They have done it several times throughout history. You can always reintroduce old words again. It's not unheard of in history.

Look at the inventory of the IRGC. Fateh, Kheybar, Zelzal, Sejjil, Ababil, etc. The only exceptions are Khorramshahr and Dezfoul probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> I pointed to the fact that you're comparing a marginal phenomenon in Iran to a generalized one here in the west and in other places affected by globalism.
> 
> Now I let you guess what would happen if it wasn't for the Islamic Republic's inward looking strategy, and Iran was integrated into the global economy - then the issue wouldn't be confined to bunch of complexed employees in northern Tehran, it would turn into a widescale norm.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Persian in its present form is heir to an extremely rich literary heritage, of which Ancient and Middle Persian are nowadays deprived. Most people have no interest in ditching this legacy for the sake of ultra-nationalist obsessions of purity. Ferdosi himself continued to use 700+ Arabic words in the Shahname. Moreover, these Semitic-origin vocabs imported into Persian aren't pronounced in a glottal manner.
> 
> It's not a matter of preference, but of what the most acute present threat is. If you have no issues with Persian starting to get mixed with vocabs from European languages, you ought not refer to yourself as an uber-nationalist but openly endorse westernization.


It's a growing problem, Salar. I have been monitoring the job market for quite a long time. Many positions now require proficiency in English when even the owners of the company cannot properly speak English. It's just pure "oghdeh" and it's not out of necessity for integrating with the global economy.

The Islamic Republic is also a strong supporter of its own version of globalism, but instead of globalism, the IR advocates Islamic ummah to the point that it is ready to sacrifice Iran's interests for the formation of the Islamic ummah. Read the theory of Umm-ul Qura (ام‌القری) by M.J. Larijani, the person responsible for some of the worst strategies of the IR in foreign policy.

Using 700+ words of Arabic origin in Shahnameh (I don't know about the exact number though) is nothing for one of the largest corpora of poetry in the world's literature. It's like a tiny drop in a lake. Nobody is saying that all Arabic words should be removed from Persian. Arabic itself has some words that their etymology is traced to Persian. The problem is with the IR that is trying to replace Persian words with Arabic words. This is quite easily seen in the terminology of the Iranian law after the revolution, for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> It's a growing problem, Salar. I have been monitoring the job market for quite a long time. Many positions now require proficiency in English when even the owners of the company cannot properly speak English. It's just pure "oghdeh" and it's not out of necessity for integrating with the global economy.



For all its self-sufficiency, Iran is trading with international partners to the tune of around 150 billion USD. This means many companies will necessarily have to employ a few people with sufficient English skills.

As for "oghde", I know / can imagine this type of people, but am simply stating that if all protective barriers erected by the IR were to fall all of a sudden, use of English in the professional realm could be expected to increase substantially from current levels, boosted as it may now be by a token number of "oghdei's".



QWECXZ said:


> The Islamic Republic is also a strong supporter of its own version of globalism, but instead of globalism, the IR advocates Islamic ummah to the point that it is ready to sacrifice Iran's interests for the formation of the Islamic ummah. Read the theory of Umm-ul Qura (ام‌القری) by M.J. Larijani, the person responsible for some of the worst strategies of the IR in foreign policy.


 
I wouldn't call it globalism, but three layers of religion-based, language- / nation- / civilization-based, as well as anti-imperialistic solidarity, which are quite different from glovalism.

Iran is not practicing an open borders policy in the globalist sense. For one, Afghans are the only large immigrant group and no matter their differences, they're still closer to Iranians than the myriad immigrant communities from every corner of the world populating the west. And Afghans aren't here just because they're fellow Muslims, for by that logic it could be argued they're an Iranic people and hence this is a pan-Iranian policy. In truth, the main reason is simply the incessant series of conflicts imposed onto Afghanistan by imperial powers, and the fact that it's a neighbor. Afghan immigration into Iran was alive and well under the shah already, it's the wars which amplified it. Nonetheless, Iranian law has been strict in granting residence and work permits, let alone citizenship to immigrants, in comparison to actual globalist-ruled regimes of the west.

Foreign policy-wise, the three layers of solidarity are real, they connect Iran with friendly and allied movements or governments, however this doesn't translate into transcendence, into dissolution of national specificity and sovereignty into an overarching totality, as globalism would call for.

As for the Larijanis, I'm not particularly fond of them and neither is the Leader it would seem, since they're in the process of being and have largely been sidelined.



QWECXZ said:


> The problem is with the IR that is trying to replace Persian words with Arabic words. This is quite easily seen in the terminology of the Iranian law after the revolution, for example.



We were interested in concrete examples, Aryobarzan shared some quotes. To me these look like cases of religious talk, which is not an invention of the Islamic Republic. Prior to the Revolution, religious scholars would use the same kind of vocabulary in their sermons.

As for legal texts and practice, well since the IR instituted Sharia law, chances are that Arabic terms will be more frequent in this area. This again is related to the religious dimension and the theocratic nature of the state, it's not a deliberate policy aiming to reduce Persian words in every day, non-specific usage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> For all its self-sufficiency, Iran is trading with abroad to the tune of almost 150 billion USD, which means many companies will necessarily have to employ some people with sufficient English skills.
> 
> As for "oghde", I know / can imagine this type of people, but am simply stating that if all protective barriers erected by the IR were to fall all of a sudden, use of English in the professional world could only increase substantially from its current levels boosted by these "oghdei's".
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it globalism, but three layers of religion-based, language- / nationality-based, as well as anti-imperialism-based solidarity, which is different.
> 
> Iran is not practicing an open borders policy in the globalist sense. For one, Afghans are the only large immigrant group and no matter their differences, they're still closer to Iranians than the myriad immigrant communities from every corner of the world are to their western hosts. And Afghans aren't here just because they're fellow Muslims, for by that logic it could be argued they're an Iranic people and hence this is a pan-Iranian policy by Iran. In truth, the main reason however is simply the incessant series of conflicts mostly imposed onto Afghanistan by imperial powers, and the fact that it's a neighboring state. Afghan immigration into Iran was alive and well under the shah already, it's the wars which amplified it. Nonetheless, Iranian law has been strict in granting residence and work permits, let alone citizenship to immigrants, when compared to actual globalist-ruled regimes of the west.
> 
> Foreign policy-wise, the three layers of solidarity are real, they connect Iran to friendly and allied movements or governments, however this didn't translate into transcending and dissolving national specificity into an overarching totality, as globalism would call for.
> 
> As for the Larijanis, I'm not particularly fond of them and neither is the Leader it would seem, since they're in the process of being and have largely been sidelined.
> 
> 
> 
> We were interested concrete examples, Aryobarzan shared some quotes. To me these look like cases of religious talk, which is not an invention of the Islamic Republic. Prior to the Revolution, religious scholars would use the same kind of vocabulary in their sermons.
> 
> As for legal texts and practice, well since the IR instituted Sharia law, chances are that Arabic terms will be more frequent in this area. This again is related to the religious dimension and the theocratic nature of the state, it's not a deliberate policy aiming to reduce Persian words in every day, non-specific usage.


How do you think these people are formed? Are you saying that these people have appeared out of the blue? I don't think a society chooses a certain path without a reason. When sociologists explain why our culture is going down the toilet, they are ignored in the media and are often labeled or dissed as educated by Western ideas. Didn't the IR go as far as trying to "cleanse" social sciences and humanities from Western ideas and philosophy? LOL

As for trade with foreign countries, I can ensure you that in none of these companies that I have mentioned, there's any trade with any foreign entity. Not even Afghanistan or Iraq. It's just a sociological phenomenon. Look at giant tech companies in Iran like Snapp, Digikala or Alibaba. Have they succeeded in expanding their business into neighboring countries like Iraq, Afghanistan, Turkey, Armenia, Pakistan, Azerbaijan, Qatar, UAE, etc.? Then look at giant tech companies in the US and see how they have entered literally every hub in the global economy. The amount of trade between Iranian companies and foreign countries is minimal now but requiring English proficiency for "Oghdeh" is at its peak and growing faster than ever.

Europe has received about 4-5 million refugees since the beginning of the Arab spring (civil war in Syria and Libya) and they are bitching about it all the time to the point that their nice "human rights" and "anti-racism" facade is unmasked. We are being flooded with Afghan refugees and already host over 4 million Afghan refugees and you say we don't have an open border policy? Are our borders in the east closed now? Turkey has started creating a wall in our border. That's how a country defends its borders. The IR has globalist policies motivated by religious ideas. It's different from what Anglo-Saxon countries try to enforce on the world in practice, but in theory, it's the same phenomenon. The only difference is that instead of a liberal culture, they want the whole region (and if they can, the whole world) to pursue a culture enforced on them by their religious values.

How many times Iran has been betrayed by these friendly countries? How many times do you want me to mention right now on the top of my head? Starting from Yaser Arafat to this very day.

I understand that using Arabic words when it comes to Sharia is justified and in some cases inevitable, but it is not completely so. Look at «نیایش» and «نماز». Both words are used extensively in religious texts. Nobody uses «صلاة» in Iran. Even the clerics use نماز. Or even better, «خدا‌» is used to refer to Allah. Even religious words can be replaced by their Persian equivalents. It's not entirely impossible or forbidden in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> فضل = فرهیختگی، فرجادی، دانش


none of your mentioned equivalents, even packed together will transfer the proper meaning, that's the difference between literal meaning and context meaning.




Hack-Hook said:


> its the language of our sacred book not our sacred language . don't mistake them with each other. if Arabic be our sacred language everything said in it would be sacred and I can't accept that. for me there is nothing sacred in Arabic language or any other language. the language is just simply a tool.
> and in my book if you don't knew Arabica , its a lot better to read Quran and religious text translated to Persians than reading them in Arabic but don't knew what it say


First of all, "sacred language" is a term, so I didn't necessarily mean it's sacred.

Secondly, regardless of your personal opinion, in Islam and so for faithful Muslims, Arabic is indeed a sacred and divine language, and for example your Salat نماز wont be accepted unless it's in Arabic.

thirdly, FYI, the sacred Arabic is even different from the language of Arabs, even though they have apparent similarity, so from religous point of view, if you translate back Quran from farsi to Arabic it wont be the sacred Quran again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mohsen

aryobarzan said:


> @mohsen ..my friend you asked me who provoked me ..my answer is *"Ferdosi" and his beautiful poem
> 
> View attachment 840557
> 
> 
> In his honor and memory
> View attachment 840558
> *


And you are targeting the wrong side for your intention!



Hack-Hook said:


> years ago I saw a good app on mobile it was called پارسی را پاس بداریم .
> sadly it was not updated in years . this is the link for any body who is interested
> https://p30download.ir/fa/entry/37545/


I'm glad our dear Ferdosi didn't fall from hailing Parsi to hating Arabic.









آیا فردوسی از کلمات عربی بیزار بود؟


این یکی از مطالبی است که در باور عمومی جا افتاده، که فردوسی از اختلاط کلمات عربی در فارسی و ترکیب دو زبان ناراضی بوده و به همین دلیل شاهنام…




virgool.io





چو بوسید پیکان سرانگشت اوی
گذر کرد بر مهرهٔ پشت اوی
بزد بر بر و سینهٔ اشکبوس
سپهر آن زمان دست او داد بوس
*قضا* گفت گیر و *قدر* گفت ده
*فلک* گفت *احسنت* و مه گفت زه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

I don’t understand how someone says Iran should incorporate more French or German words into its language rather than Arabic.

How does that even make sense?

If Iran was a French colony for decades (or centuries) and French and Farsi was naturally spoken then Farsi would incorporate French words.

Iran is an Islamic Republic
State religion language used: Arabic
trade partners language used: Arabic
allies language used: Arabic (Syria/Iraq/Lebanon)

So naturally Arabic words will “seep” into the language without any mischievous intent. It’s possible to make a concentrated effort to keep it out and keep whatever version of Farsi it is you are trying to preserve.

However, to make an effort to say no not Arabic influence, but instead let’s linguistically align our selves with French or German language.....sounds like a weird attempt to be seen as “European”. No utility in that approach. 

And if we get to “choose” then why not choose Star Trek Klingon or Elven language from Lord of the Rings.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521453572755722242
Guess all those flights are not what people thought

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521626462981595136






_From Article:_​Recently, the IRGC unveiled its first underground drone base. In the images published from this base, numerous UAVs, generally Shahed-136, were seen along with stacks of ballistic missiles of various types. According to officials, Shahed-136 has a range of 2,000 kilometers, and each base can operate 60 UAVs simultaneously. Interestingly, long-range suicide drones were stored among ballistic missiles. The motive for this can be explained as the facilitating of long-range joint offensive operations by each base independently.

Despite equipping with a relatively small warhead and low speed, it is very accurate, sorely troublous to detect and track, inexpensive, and easy to use in a large-scale swarm.
In the case of combined assault, we can describe two scenarios:

1: In this situation, the objective of the attack can be defined as the destruction of protected vast targets, against a foe with significant classical power. For example, to attack an enemy air or naval base, the burden of destroying hard and major targets will be on the ballistic missiles. Although, AB systems around the target could weaken the effectiveness of the onslaught. Even reduces it to such an extent that the operation is practically defeated. An initial solution to overcome missile defense could be to launch numerous ballistic missiles simultaneously to outnumber the enemy defensive systems. Such a solution, although quite possible, is also too expensive. In a combined attack, the first wave of the attack, which is the operation to suppress the SEAD defense, is carried out by suicide drones. This solution addition to being more cost-effective can also have a much higher success rate, as ballistic defense systems are generally weak against targets such as suicide drones. On the other hand, more ballistic missiles, which are expensive and valuable equipment, can be used to hit the other targets.

2: This situation can be described as a reverse of the first case. In areas with low protection, small and large main targets, but numerous small fixed / mobile targets, the combined attack can be an advantageous response. In this case, first, the main targets get neutralized by ballistic missiles, then a swarm of suicide drones loiters over the target area to conduct search and destroy operations.

Other features of this drone include the following:
• Carrying out deep strike operations, blocking enemy forces from reaching operational areas.
• Surgical operation, precise destruction of strategic targets deep in the conflict zone to paralyze hostile forces.
• providing close air support for ground forces
• Disrupting the enemy logistic.
• Execution of A2/AD operations in the network-centric warfare and swarm operation format.​

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521626462981595136
> View attachment 840641
> 
> 
> _From Article:_​Recently, the IRGC unveiled its first underground drone base. In the images published from this base, numerous UAVs, generally Shahed-136, were seen along with stacks of ballistic missiles of various types. According to officials, Shahed-136 has a range of 2,000 kilometers, and each base can operate 60 UAVs simultaneously. Interestingly, long-range suicide drones were stored among ballistic missiles. The motive for this can be explained as the facilitating of long-range joint offensive operations by each base independently.​​Despite equipping with a relatively small warhead and low speed, it is very accurate, sorely troublous to detect and track, inexpensive, and easy to use in a large-scale swarm.​In the case of combined assault, we can describe two scenarios:​​1: In this situation, the objective of the attack can be defined as the destruction of protected vast targets, against a foe with significant classical power. For example, to attack an enemy air or naval base, the burden of destroying hard and major targets will be on the ballistic missiles. Although, AB systems around the target could weaken the effectiveness of the onslaught. Even reduces it to such an extent that the operation is practically defeated. An initial solution to overcome missile defense could be to launch numerous ballistic missiles simultaneously to outnumber the enemy defensive systems. Such a solution, although quite possible, is also too expensive. In a combined attack, the first wave of the attack, which is the operation to suppress the SEAD defense, is carried out by suicide drones. This solution addition to being more cost-effective can also have a much higher success rate, as ballistic defense systems are generally weak against targets such as suicide drones. On the other hand, more ballistic missiles, which are expensive and valuable equipment, can be used to hit the other targets.​​2: This situation can be described as a reverse of the first case. In areas with low protection, small and large main targets, but numerous small fixed / mobile targets, the combined attack can be an advantageous response. In this case, first, the main targets get neutralized by ballistic missiles, then a swarm of suicide drones loiters over the target area to conduct search and destroy operations.​​Other features of this drone include the following:​ • Carrying out deep strike operations, blocking enemy forces from reaching operational areas.​ • Surgical operation, precise destruction of strategic targets deep in the conflict zone to paralyze hostile forces.​ • providing close air support for ground forces​ • Disrupting the enemy logistic.​ • Execution of A2/AD operations in the network-centric warfare and swarm operation format.​



The drones were primarily shown off in the underground base as a middle finger to Israel after their sabotage of a “drone warehouse” in the weeks prior to the video being released.

Not sure why the author didn’t detect that.


----------



## sha ah

All BS aside a few low grade Iranian kamikazi drones and/or a few hundred mid grade (Mohajer) to higher end Iranian drones (Shaheen Gaza) could really speed up the Russian advance and change the balance of the conflict in the favor of the Russians. 

Just look how the Houthis using a few low grade Irainian drones in high numbers were able to bypass hundreds of billions of dollars worth half a dozen patriot batteries (some PAC 3 the most advanced variant) and wipe out half of Saudis oil reserves. 

Just a few weeks ago the Houthis did it again destroying and damging several sites including a fuel facility. water treatment plant and many more over 24 hrs. Those drones costing thousands cost the Saudis billions just in repairs and to beef up their air defences. Just a few minutes nths ago they had to beg the US for more missiles for their batriot batteries since since they were running low on missiles. Same thing with Israel's Iron dome, Hamas made them run out of missiles. For their reputed Iron Dome. 



sha ah said:


> Russians should seriously put their pride aside and buy a few hundred Iranian drones


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> For all its self-sufficiency, Iran is trading with international partners to the tune of around 150 billion USD. This means many companies will necessarily have to employ a few people with sufficient English skills.
> 
> As for "oghde", I know / can imagine this type of people, but am simply stating that if all protective barriers erected by the IR were to fall all of a sudden, use of English in the professional realm could be expected to increase substantially from current levels, boosted as they may be by these "oghdei's".
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it globalism, but three layers of religion-based, language- / nationality-based, as well as anti-imperialistic solidarity, which is different.
> 
> Iran is not practicing an open borders policy in the globalist sense. For one, Afghans are the only large immigrant group and no matter their differences, they're still closer to Iranians than the myriad immigrant communities from every corner of the world populating the west. And Afghans aren't here just because they're fellow Muslims, for by that logic it could be argued they're an Iranic people and hence this is a pan-Iranian policy. In truth, the main reason is simply the incessant series of conflicts imposed onto Afghanistan by imperial powers, and the fact that it's a neighbor. Afghan immigration into Iran was alive and well under the shah already, it's the wars which amplified it. Nonetheless, Iranian law has been strict in granting residence and work permits, let alone citizenship to immigrants, in comparison to actual globalist-ruled regimes of the west.
> 
> Foreign policy-wise, the three layers of solidarity are real, they connect Iran with friendly and allied movements or governments, however this doesn't translate into transcendence, into dissolution of national specificity and sovereignty into an overarching totality, as globalism would call for.
> 
> As for the Larijanis, I'm not particularly fond of them and neither is the Leader it would seem, since they're in the process of being and have largely been sidelined.
> 
> 
> 
> We were interested in concrete examples, Aryobarzan shared some quotes. To me these look like cases of religious talk, which is not an invention of the Islamic Republic. Prior to the Revolution, religious scholars would use the same kind of vocabulary in their sermons.
> 
> As for legal texts and practice, well since the IR instituted Sharia law, chances are that Arabic terms will be more frequent in this area. This again is related to the religious dimension and the theocratic nature of the state, it's not a deliberate policy aiming to reduce Persian words in every day, non-specific usage.


Foreign speakers often complain that their language is being overrun with borrowings from English. But the fact is, English itself is a voracious word thief; linguist David Crystal reckons it’s half-inched words from at least 350 languages. Most words are borrowed from French, Latin and Greek; some of the more exotic provenances are Flemish (hunk), Romany (cushty), Portuguese (fetish), Nahuatl (tomato – via Spanish), Tahitian (tattoo), Russian (mammoth), Mayan (shark), Gaelic (slogan), Japanese (tycoon), West Turkic (horde), Walloon (rabbit) and Polynesian (taboo). Calques (flea market, brainwashing, loan word) are translations of borrowings.

The Guardian


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Not sure why the author didn’t detect that.


Doesn't really matter in relation to what the diagram is indicating in terms of the UAS purpose and usage.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Doesn't really matter in relation to what the diagram is indicating in terms of the UAS purpose and usage.



Seems this part 



> Recently, the IRGC unveiled its first underground drone base.​





> The motive for this can be explained as the facilitating of long-range joint offensive operations by each base independently.​



Maybe I mis-interpreted this part. When I saw the video, I assumed Iran was trying to send Israel a message that our drone production is beyond the reach of destruction and our inventory is beyond your comprehension.

But yes the diagrams do explain their use in the military doctrine of Iran.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Maybe I mis-interpreted this part. When I saw the video, I assumed Iran was trying to send Israel a message that our drone production is beyond the reach of destruction and our inventory is beyond your comprehension.


Oh no, don't get me wrong when I saw the video it was quite clear to me, they want to have survivable basing for these drones as well and it's probably in relation to that incident that cause them to change their mind about how they want to inventory them.

These hangers are simply too vulnerable in a large country like Iran, small UAS penetration from any corner can occur.

But I was just indicating the purpose of that post is just for doctrine explanation.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521624829950013440
^ Extremely close quarters combat ^


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521623739221172224
Interesting concept—seems the West has learned a thing or two from Iran regarding cheap highly lethal drones.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521673990028378114
These guns are simply amazing. It seems Iranian artillery only goes up 155m shells.

Artillery rocket’s reach 300mm with the Falq system. Seems Iran doctrine relies more on artillery rocket (falq, zelzal, etc) than large artillery shells.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Interesting concept—seems the West has learned a thing or two from Iran regarding cheap highly lethal drones.


Yes, quite disastrous news I might add. If they were more concerned about cost-reduction, rather than constant feature addons that improve marginally It would be a big problem if THAAD were cheap.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520848042177531905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521473723114663937


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> These guns are simply amazing. It seems Iranian artillery only goes up 155m shells.
> 
> Artillery rocket’s reach 300mm with the Falq system. Seems Iran doctrine relies more on artillery rocket (falq, zelzal, etc) than large artillery shells.


Iran used the 170 mm M-1978 against Iraq in the 80s which had similar range to the Pion but it seems like they are no longer in service. It doesn't seem like the Army cares too much for SPGs in general, I don't think Read 1/2 were produced in significant numbers either.


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> Iran used the 170 mm M-1978 against Iraq in the 80s which had similar range to the Pion but it seems like they are no longer in service. It doesn't seem like the Army cares too much for SPGs in general, I don't think Read 1/2 were produced in significant numbers either.



170mm are also devastating and Iran’s artillery really helped Iran in the war. It’s shame it doesn’t get more attention.

There is still use for artillery shells in war fare as this conflict has shown us both sides cause most of their damage via artillery.

Artillery rockets are great and can be more precise, but they don’t have the same rate of fire as shells. Not to mention inventory logistics. Russia and Ukraine are going thru thousands of shells a week each. Cant expect that level of inventory from artillery rockets. Shells have easier mass production logistics, storage, and transportation to front lines.


----------



## TheImmortal

Expect as much as 2 million barrels a day of Russian crude to vanish from the market in May as sanctions kick in, BP boss says


Existing sanctions will probably eliminate another 1 million barrels a day, BP's CEO has said, as the EU gets closer to proposing extra restrictions.




www.yahoo.com







> "From the long term, something far more serious is going on — and that is what's going on in Russia," the founder of The Energy Word told Yahoo Finance Live.
> 
> 'And not only the bans that are likely coming from Europe that they seem to have a very long-term interest in making stick. The energy companies — Exxon, Total, BP — leaving Russia, stranding assets in Russia," he said.
> 
> Dicker noted that energy infrastructure in Russia has been dependent on Western energy companies getting the oil out of the ground, and it is now missing that extraction.
> 
> "That's going to be a long-term, systemic problem with production in Russia, which may ultimately lead to three million barrels a day of oil coming off the market, from the Russian markets. That's a very, very, very big deal for long-term prices," he said.



The goal has always been regime change in Moscow. Putin simply kicked the can till he finally ran into a brick wall.

It is the fight for Russia’s survival at this point as a bi-polar power against the West. These are not “short term” measures ment to entice a ceasefire or pease deal.

Russia is now in the same spot Iran was in circa 2009 as energy companies began to leave and Iranian oil became blackballed around the world.

Remember more than half of Russia‘s income comes from energy. Much much worse position than Iran was. And 2/3rds of Russian exports are oil/gas and energy by products.

If this is not full on economic warfare....what is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Expect as much as 2 million barrels a day of Russian crude to vanish from the market in May as sanctions kick in, BP boss says
> 
> 
> Existing sanctions will probably eliminate another 1 million barrels a day, BP's CEO has said, as the EU gets closer to proposing extra restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal has always been regime change in Moscow. Putin simply kicked the can till he finally ran into a brick wall.
> 
> It is the fight for Russia’s survival at this point as a bi-polar power against the West. These are not “short term” measures ment to entice a ceasefire or pease deal.
> 
> Russia is now in the same spot Iran was in circa 2009 as energy companies began to leave and Iranian oil became blackballed around the world.
> 
> Remember more than half of Russia‘s income comes from energy. Much much worse position than Iran was. And 2/3rds of Russian exports are oil/gas and energy by products.
> 
> If this is not full on economic warfare....what is?


Kinda feels like 1980 to me but Russia's situation now is much better than what we were in in 1980, with practically no supporting military industry and global support for Iraq/Ukraine.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Kinda feels like 1980 to me but Russia's situation now is much better than what we were in in 1980, with practically no supporting military industry and global support for Iraq/Ukraine.



1980’s was a combination of a Revolution + massive war + loss of key personnel in oil sector —rather than sanctions led effort by the West. The west was still highly dependent on middle eastern oil and couldn’t ween itself off like it can today.


----------



## jauk

The result of McDonald's exit from Russia. No Big Mac for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

*Iran, Russia Sign MoU for Rail Transport Cooperation*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Useless for what reason? Because it's focusing on the actual threat rather than on the mirage of Arabization, a mirage that is being constructed to deflect the actual issue at hand? Or maybe because it's not presided over by a reformist?


have you seen the words they spew out , have you seen any program , plan , ....... anything from them ?
they just sit and make nonsense world for example چشمه به جای چاه توالت 
آخه نباید طرف را گرفت یک بلایی سرش آورد یا مثلا جای فانتزی آورده غیر معمول غیر ضرور یا دورسخنی به جای ویدیو کنفرانس . بعدش میاد با کمال پر رویی میگه هدف ما حل مشکل مردم بود نا جایگزینی کلمه ای که دیگه رواج ندارد.
من اگر بفهمم بابت هر افتضاح چقدر به اینها میدهند 


SalarHaqq said:


> Visit a busy restaurant in the business district of any major European economic hub, you'll notice a large chunk of employees hail from East Asia, India, other EU states, America, you name it. And they're not long term immigrants, they spend a couple of years here on a mission, then off to the next standardized global city in some other corner of the world.
> 
> Forget about white collars, people doing simple low-wage jobs in the service sector increasingly have no mastery of the native language of the European country they reside and work in.
> 
> Go to a university, exchange students will soon surpass locals in numbers.
> 
> In Tehran some freaks may be deriving satisfaction from artificially aping these conditions, but it's the appeal of globalism first and foremost, and it's confined to certain areas of the Iranian capital and to a token number of companies. Not a generalized phenomenon like here. Integrate Iran into the global markets, and it'll only boost the issue to western levels.


all these irrelevant to discussion and by the way spewing word and say use them won't solve anything . it need long term planning and programs which academy of Iran language failed to provide any and we see no result from its work


----------



## Sineva

BigMelatonin said:


> Iran used the 170 mm M-1978 against Iraq in the 80s which had similar range to the Pion but it seems like they are no longer in service. It doesn't seem like the Army cares too much for SPGs in general, I don't think Read 1/2 were produced in significant numbers either.


The last appearance was in a parade back in 2014.




The`re probably still around tho`,its just that they were never acquired in great numbers,perhaps as few as 10 examples.
Theres an interesting story about one of the iranian guns here
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/north-korean-m1978-koksan-gun-iranian-angle-rick-francona

I wish iran had also acquired the modernised version of the koksan,the m1989,as this looks to be a more practical weapon.I also wouldnt be surprised if the redesign had been inspired by the russian 2s7m

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> The last appearance was in a parade back in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The`re probably still around tho`,its just that they were never acquired in great numbers,perhaps as few as 10 examples.
> Theres an interesting story about one of the iranian guns here
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/north-korean-m1978-koksan-gun-iranian-angle-rick-francona



That’s a lot of firepower. Sure it’s not sexy or modern, but damn can it lay some serious smack on opposing forces.

A future automated artillery tank that loads itself and fires could be deadly.

For Iran, land invasion and trench warfare with its neighbors seems highly unlikely, unlike Russia. The only land war I could see would be Azeribajian if tensions really spike for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sineva said:


> *Iran, Russia Sign MoU for Rail Transport Cooperation*



Wonderful, keep them coming. Iran-Russia economic cooperation can only increase from now on.

_____



Stryker1982 said:


> Yes, quite disastrous news I might add. If they were more concerned about cost-reduction, rather than constant feature addons that improve marginally It would be a big problem if THAAD were cheap.



A military doctrine cannot change overnight. These sorts of processes take decades. Another key factor is the privatized nature of US defence industries and the fact that capitalist defence corporations value money and profit over nationalism. Cheaper and more low-tech solutions, which generally present smaller value added, is something these corporations will resist. And knowing the influence they exert on US political decision-makers through the power of their lobbies, they're usually guaranteed to have their way. So, no worries here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> How do you think these people are formed? Are you saying that these people have appeared out of the blue? I don't think a society chooses a certain path without a reason. When sociologists explain why our culture is going down the toilet, they are ignored in the media and are often labeled or dissed as educated by Western ideas. Didn't the IR go as far as trying to "cleanse" social sciences and humanities from Western ideas and philosophy? LOL
> 
> As for trade with foreign countries, I can ensure you that in none of these companies that I have mentioned, there's any trade with any foreign entity. Not even Afghanistan or Iraq. It's just a sociological phenomenon. Look at giant tech companies in Iran like Snapp, Digikala or Alibaba. Have they succeeded in expanding their business into neighboring countries like Iraq, Afghanistan, Turkey, Armenia, Pakistan, Azerbaijan, Qatar, UAE, etc.? Then look at giant tech companies in the US and see how they have entered literally every hub in the global economy. The amount of trade between Iranian companies and foreign countries is minimal now but requiring English proficiency for "Oghdeh" is at its peak and growing faster than ever.



There's another reason certain types of companies want employees to understand English, and that's the fact that the documentation they consult can be of foreign origin, and is then most often in English. This is especially true in the high tech sector. Most of the scientific literature worldwide happens to be in English.

So my main points remain:

1) Iran's trade with the outside world amounts to around 150 billion USD and directly implicates hundreds if not thousands of companies. Also, technical documents, and articles composed in English need to be studied in certain lines of work. To a wide extent, this explains why companies request English skills from employees, and up to that point, it's unfortunately inevitable.

Companies that have strictly no use of English but will nonetheless condition employment upon mastery of that language, let alone those where internal communication is conducted in English, do not represent a large percentage of economic actors. Most businesses in Iran (every day services, stores, small businesses outside the high-tech sector and more) are staffed by people who practically speak not a word of English.

2) The Islamic Republic's policy of self-sufficiency represents a formidable barrier against proliferation of English in the professional world. Under a "normalized" type of government, which would fully integrate Iran into the western-dominated, globalized economy, use of English by workers and employees would definitely increase several fold compared to current levels.



QWECXZ said:


> Europe has received about 4-5 million refugees since the beginning of the Arab spring (civil war in Syria and Libya) and they are bitching about it all the time to the point that their nice "human rights" and "anti-racism" facade is unmasked. We are being flooded with Afghan refugees and already host over 4 million Afghan refugees and you say we don't have an open border policy? Are our borders in the east closed now? Turkey has started creating a wall in our border. That's how a country defends its borders. The IR has globalist policies motivated by religious ideas. It's different from what Anglo-Saxon countries try to enforce on the world in practice, but in theory, it's the same phenomenon. The only difference is that instead of a liberal culture, they want the whole region (and if they can, the whole world) to pursue a culture enforced on them by their religious values.



You can read works and statements by western elites themselves. Whilst large chunks of their populations have an issue with mass immigration, the dominant oligarchy doesn't. On the contrary, they have devised and implemented a deliberate policy of mass immigration, which they try to legitimize with economic, demographic and humanitarian considerations. At the core of this process lies an ideological pursuit of interbreeding and the desire to create a cultural melting pot, as well as their belief that the nation-state must be transcended so as to make way for a universal republic with a nationally undifferentiated citizenry.

This is worlds apart from the policy and ideology of the Islamic Republic, as well as from societal reality in Iran. Why limit ourselves to the millions who have entered Europe since the so-called Arab spring? Many millions more settled here during previous decades. The fact is that in western European countries, the percentage of residents with immigrant roots stands at around 25% on average. In Germany, their number reached 19,3 million people out of some 82,6 million in 2017, today their proportion is even superior.









German population becoming more diverse – DW – 08/01/2018


According to the latest "micro-census," the number of people in Germany with immigrant roots rose to 19.3 million last year. Although society is becoming more diverse, many have argued that it's not become more open.




www.dw.com





More importantly, there's simply a huge difference between immigration from one single neighboring country that shares a lot with the host nation on the one hand, and wild hodgepodge mass immigration from every imaginable corner of the world on the other hand. These two phenomena are simply incomparable. In the latter case, it is followed by instutionalized multi-culturalism and cultural hybridation and dilution. In the former, it is not. Europe is now a multi-cultural society (in the broadest sense possible), Iran is not.

The respective impact of these contrasting models on society is clearly visible in every day life. In Iranian cities, there's no equivalent to the nation-specific / "ethno"-specific immigrant neighborhoods characteristic of European agglomerations. When riding a metro train in Tehran, one will not get the impression that locals have been superseded by people of foreign origins, nor that the national character of the population has been lost to the benefit of a multi-cultural global mix. Iran and Europe in this regard are really like apples and oranges.

Next difference is Iran's much stricter legislation in terms of granting residence permits and citizenship to immigrants (less than 25% of immigrants have managed to obtain a residence permit in Iran, versus some 80% in Germany).

Nor is the Islamic Republic seeking to dissolve the national specificities of Muslim countries into the Islamic Umma. In the thinking of Iranian Islamic revolutionaries, there's no contempt for national specificity. Sure, nation is not placed above Islam, but loss of national authenticity is not the goal either. In this sense, the ideology of the IR differs a lot from salafism, as any competent scholar will confirm.

Otherwise authorities of the Islamic Republic could easily have implemented programs to attract masses of migrants from a varied spectrum of Muslim nations, and then encouraged mixed marriages like globalists in the west are doing on a more universal scale. But the IR never did such a thing, since it does not correspond to its intent.

In short, the policies of the Islamic Republic are fundamentally different from globalism.



QWECXZ said:


> How many times Iran has been betrayed by these friendly countries? How many times do you want me to mention right now on the top of my head? Starting from Yaser Arafat to this very day.



Iran's Axis of Resistance and Iran's alliances with extra-regional partners like Venezuela have proven to be solid.

When it comes to Palestine, Iran's support for the Resistance is not merely a religious and anti-imperialist imperative, it's also a matter of pure national security and deterrence in the strictest "non-ideological" sense, given that the zionist entity and international zionism pose an existential threat to the Iranian nation.



QWECXZ said:


> I understand that using Arabic words when it comes to Sharia is justified and in some cases inevitable, but it is not completely so. Look at «نیایش» and «نماز». Both words are used extensively in religious texts. Nobody uses «صلاة» in Iran. Even the clerics use نماز. Or even better, «خدا‌» is used to refer to Allah. Even religious words can be replaced by their Persian equivalents. It's not entirely impossible or forbidden in Islam.



These Persian equivalents are also used in state-controlled media, and they form part of inscriptions on public buildings and amenities. So the Islamic Republic is not hostile to the Persian language.

_____



Hack-Hook said:


> have you seen the words they spew out , have you seen any program , plan , ....... anything from them ?
> they just sit and make nonsense world for example چشمه به جای چاه توالت
> آخه نباید طرف را گرفت یک بلایی سرش آورد یا مثلا جای فانتزی آورده غیر معمول غیر ضرور یا دورسخنی به جای ویدیو کنفرانس . بعدش میاد با کمال پر رویی میگه هدف ما حل مشکل مردم بود نا جایگزینی کلمه ای که دیگه رواج ندارد.
> من اگر بفهمم بابت هر افتضاح چقدر به اینها میدهند



To me there's nothing wrong with these word creations. _Dursokhani _instead of 'video conference' is just beautiful. And it's made of Persian words. Likewise, _rāyāne_ instead of computer etc.

I'm not entirely sure about cases such as 'toilet' because we already had words like _mostarā_ and _dastshuyi_. But, we definitely need Persian substitutes for newly appeared concepts, rather than just importing the English term. This too is part of preserving the national language against globalist cultural onslaught, and in fact the Islamic Republic is one of very few countries to do so.



Hack-Hook said:


> all these irrelevant to discussion and by the way spewing word and say use them won't solve anything . it need long term planning and programs which academy of Iran language failed to provide any and we see no result from its work



We would have seen the results more immediately if it they hadn't been there. As for long term planning and programs, yes they're needed but much of it is beyond the Academy's area of competence and involves the Ministries of Education and of Culture & Islamic Guidance.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521933091136188416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522002488722960387
Would Stalin have allowed Britain and US to provide Intel to Germany to kill Russian/Soviet generals?

Looking the other way on arms shipments is one thing, watching HVTs get assassinated by the aid of foreign intelligence services is another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521884117331292161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521936947786268672

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

US analyst on Fox News: dealings with Russia, involvement with China and anti-American policies are part of the reason Pakistan's PM Imran Khan was ousted. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521017826697519105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Pakistan rupee one of worst performing currencies
Pakistan in a terrible economic state inherited by Khan from previous admin and only made worse by his refusal to institute stabilization policy. Guess he listened to his role model Sultan Erodgan on that one.
Pakistan relying on the same IMF for bailout loans, that Khan criticized.
Pakistan has accepted 7.7B in US aid over last decade
When inflation threw millions into poverty he famously claimed he didn’t join politics to know the “prices of tomatoes and potatoes”
No Pakistani PM has ever finished a 5 year term (Khan made it 3ish years).

Conclusion: “the Americans did it”

Maybe don’t hire a cricket player to save your economy. Americans hired a TV actor/real estate investor and we saw how “great” that went

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

^ Nothing of the above implies that the US wasn't involved in the overthrow of Khan.

Khan's administration took IMF loans and US aid? Well it seems he still managed to antagonize Washington enough for the latter to have him removed.

Some economic indicators in Pakistan aren't satisfying? How have previous administrations been any better, and how are there issues supposed to be fixed in just two or three years? Also what has this to do with the fact that the US regime wanted him gone? It's not as if the US rates Pakistani administrations on how well they're doing to improve Pakistan's economy, all that matters to Washington is how subservient they are or how much they are willing to toe the US line.

People aren't protesting against the US for the Khan administration's shortcomings in the field of economic management, but they're denouncing Washington's illegal and undue meddling in Pakistani domestic affairs. Khan was right to make that statement for sovereignty and the ability to conduct policy independently is priceless.

Besides, western imperialism is one of the main sources of Pakistan's economic woes. The debt trap, the IMF, US loans, all of these are part of the imperialist arsenal to keep nations subdued and dependent, and unless there's a revolution like in Iran, it takes years and huge efforts to shake off this dependence. That Imran Khan wished to move towards a more autonomous policy can be seen from the US regime's displeasure reflected in the words of that analyst who spoke to Fox News.

The more a government is close to the US, the less friendly it has proven to be towards Iran. There are exceptions to this rule but it is generally verified. So from an Iranian perspective too, a US-sponsored coup in a third country is nowhere desirable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521884117331292161
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521936947786268672


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> Pakistan rupee one of worst performing currencies
> Pakistan in a terrible economic state inherited by Khan from previous admin and only made worse by his refusal to institute stabilization policy. Guess he listened to his role model Sultan Erodgan on that one.
> Pakistan relying on the same IMF for bailout loans, that Khan criticized.
> Pakistan has accepted 7.7B in US aid over last decade
> When inflation threw millions into poverty he famously claimed he didn’t join politics to know the “prices of tomatoes and potatoes”
> No Pakistani PM has ever finished a 5 year term (Khan made it 3ish years).
> 
> Conclusion: “the Americans did it”
> 
> Maybe don’t hire a cricket player to save your economy. Americans hired a TV actor/real estate investor and we saw how “great” that went


LOL
Dont forget the ukrainians tho`,they went for a guy who was a  comedian who played the president in a tv comedy show.
life imitating "art" perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Proved reserves of U.S. crude oil and lease condensate declined 19%, from 47.2 billion barrels to 38.2 billion barrels at the end of 2020. Proved reserves of crude oil decreased 8.4 billion barrels in 2020





Proved Reserves of Crude Oil and Natural Gas in the United States, Year-End 2020







www.eia.gov






It should be close to 27 billion barrels now


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> ^ Nothing of the above implies that the US wasn't involved in the overthrow of Khan.
> 
> Khan's administration took IMF loans and US aid? Well it seems he still managed to antagonize Washington enough for the latter to have him removed.
> 
> Some economic indicators in Pakistan aren't satisfying? How have previous administrations been any better, and how are there issues supposed to be fixed in just two or three years? Also what has this to do with the fact that the US regime wanted him gone? It's not as if the US rates Pakistani administrations on how well they're doing to improve Pakistan's economy, all that matters to Washington is how subservient they are or how much they are willing to toe the US line.
> 
> People aren't protesting against the US for any for the Khan administration's shortcomings in the field of economic management, but they're denouncing Washington's illegal and undue meddling in Pakistani domestic affairs. Khan was right to make that statement for sovereignty and the ability to conduct policy independently is priceless.
> 
> Besides, western imperialism is one of the main sources of Pakistan's economic woes. The debt trap, the IMF, US loans, all of these are part of the imperialist arsenal to keep nations subdued and dependent, and unless there's a revolution like in Iran, it takes years and huge efforts to shake off this dependence. That Imran Khan wished to move towards a more autonomous policy can be seen from the US regime's displeasure reflected in the words of that analyst who spoke to Fox News.
> 
> The more a government is close to the US, the less friendly it has proven to be towards Iran. There are exceptions to this rule but it is generally verified. So from an Iranian perspective too, a US-sponsored coup in a third country is nowhere desirable.



Fox News is a propaganda outlet that makes outlandish claims to support the narrative of the far right. And this so called “analyst” provided no proof PM’s ouster was backed by the US or directed by the US. More like trying overinflate US importance in a country that has chronic central government issues. Which is typical right wing thinking. Can you share some definitive proof showing US involvement in his ouster?

Did the US also over throw every PM before him? The statistics don’t lie there. His own party turned against him. Did the CIA tell them to vote him out? Did the US tell Pakistan‘s Supreme Court to strike down the attempt to dissolve parliament? If US has this much sway in Pakistan than Pakistan is basically a US colony right now. Which doesn’t make sense given how much China has infiltrated Pakistan’s sphere.

Blaming imperialism as the reason for Pakistan’s debt spiral seems like a way at adverting responsibility of a nation that is predominately dominated by the whims of its strong military brass picking and choosing when to intervene (either overtly or covertly). Pakistan has been plagued by corruption throughout its short life of statehood.

Accepting handouts from US is never “free”. I don’t think any country in the world provides “free aid no strings attached” outside of humanitarian disasters let alone the leading Empire of our time.

The issue is many within Pakistan like to play all sides US-Russia-China. Which maybe makes sense to milk everyone as a country’s self interest is first and foremost. But eventually one of your “supporters” is gonna get tired of the antics.

I’m not outright denying US influence in Pakistan politics. I just don’t think the Khan theory is the correct theory. His time was limited and history was against him. Lack of results and was shown the door. The same happened to our Boy who cried Wolf Bibi. PM’s have a short leash in politics in Pakistan. 



Sineva said:


> LOL
> Dont forget the ukrainians tho`,they went for a guy who was a  comedian who played the president in a tv comedy show.
> life imitating "art" perhaps?



We went from Cyrus, Saladin, Napoleon, Alexander, Ceaser, Ghengis Khan, Abraham Lincoln, Stalin, Mao, Kennedy, etc

To this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> To me there's nothing wrong with these word creations. _Dursokhani _instead of 'video conference' is just beautiful. And it's made of Persian words. Likewise, _rāyāne_ instead of computer etc.


the problem is it won't completely present the meaning


SalarHaqq said:


> We would have seen the results more immediately if it they hadn't been there. As for long term planning and programs, yes they're needed but much of it is beyond the Academy's area of competence and involves the Ministries of Education and of Culture & Islamic Guidance.


the planing , suggestion, ...... is well in their realm of ability , they only produce words and it alone is not enough . the situation of there is so bad that even parliament 2 month ago questioned how they spend their budget and they yet to answer that.
each word they produced cost around 3.5m toman for people


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

8.4 billion / 365 days = 23 million barrels per day

but US produces 14 million barrels per day. why is it like this ?


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> 8.4 billion / 365 days = 23 million barrels per day
> 
> but US produces 14 million barrels per day. why is it like this ?



You are confusing “proved reserves” with “inventory & production reserves”.

Read the fine print from your own source



> *Proved reserves* are estimated volumes of hydrocarbon resources that analysis of geologic and engineering data demonstrates with reasonable certainty 1 are recoverable under existing economic and operating conditions. Reserves estimates change from year to year because of:
> 
> 
> New discoveries
> Thorough appraisals of existing fields
> Production of existing reserves
> Changes in prices, costs, ownership, or planned infrastructure
> New and improved techniques and technologies


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> You are confusing “proved reserves” with “inventory & production reserves”.
> 
> Read the fine print from your own source







Estimated production 4.2 
4.2 billion barrel / 365 = 11.5 million barrels 

Still didn't get why it went down almost double of production.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Fox News is a propaganda outlet that makes outlandish claims to support the narrative of the far right. And this so called “analyst” provided no proof PM’s ouster was backed by the US or directed by the US. More like trying overinflate US importance in a country that has chronic central government issues. Which is typical right wing thinking. Can you share some definitive proof showing US involvement in his ouster?



Much of the US right nowadays is leaning towards isolationism, at least nominally, as exemplified by the Trumpists. It isn't currently dominated by people who will openly advocate for toppling governments left and right in faraway countries which most Americans couldn't locate on a map.

Definitive proof is hard to come by, there wasn't any for the CIA's role in the overthrow of Dr. Mossadegh for some time either. But to me it makes more sense than the opposite considering available indicators and data.



TheImmortal said:


> Did the US also over throw every PM before him? The statistics don’t lie there. His own party turned against him. Did the CIA tell them to vote him out?





TheImmortal said:


> Did the US tell Pakistan‘s Supreme Court to strike down the attempt to dissolve parliament?



Possibly. The people sitting in these institutions could be pro-Americans loyal to the regime in Washington. And who is to say the US didn't have a hand in some of the previous changes of government in Islamabad?



TheImmortal said:


> If US has this much sway in Pakistan than Pakistan is basically a US colony right now. Which doesn’t make sense given how much China has infiltrated Pakistan’s sphere.



China unlike the US has no record of this sort of meddling in domestic affairs. So the depth of Beijing's relationship with Islamabad is not going to prevent the US regime from hatching such plots.

Concerning America's sway in Pakistan, you may ask knowledgeable and objective Pakistani user of this forum about the presence of local politicians willing to serve the US agenda.



TheImmortal said:


> Blaming imperialism as the reason for Pakistan’s debt spiral seems like a way at adverting responsibility of a nation that is predominately dominated by the whims of its strong military brass picking and choosing when to intervene (either overtly or covertly). Pakistan has been plagued by corruption throughout its short life of statehood.



I don't know how the Pakistani military's decisions to intervene relate to the debt spiral. Corruption doesn't necessarily translate into contracting debt from abroad either.

The debt trap set up by the IMF, World Bank and the US regime itself is a feature of imperialist policy that has been analyzed extensively.



TheImmortal said:


> Accepting handouts from US is never “free”. I don’t think any country in the world provides “free aid no strings attached” outside of humanitarian disasters let alone the leading Empire of our time.



In return for handouts, some ask more than others, up to the "right" to oversee who's in charge in the country they're lending money to. That's where local clients of imperialism come into play, seeing how they'll choose the US of all places to take out a loan from.



TheImmortal said:


> The issue is many within Pakistan like to play all sides US-Russia-China. Which maybe makes sense to milk everyone as a country’s self interest is first and foremost. But eventually one of your “supporters” is gonna get tired of the antics.



Unsurprisingly, it's seems to be the US which lost its temper. It squares with US interventionism and is not typical for Chinese or Russian policy.



TheImmortal said:


> I’m not outright denying US influence in Pakistan politics. I just don’t think the Khan theory is the correct theory. His time was limited and history was against him. Lack of results and was shown the door. The same happened to our Boy who cried Wolf Bibi. PM’s have a short leash in politics in Pakistan.



Pakistani users have commented on why the US regime, especially under Biden, was irritated by Imran Khan's policies. "Regime change", "colored revolutions" or simply a palace coup (as is most likely to have happened in Pakistan), are some of the ways in which Washington penalizes recalcitrant leaders worldwide.






_____



Hack-Hook said:


> the problem is it won't completely present the meaning



The foreign words will not reflect any meaning to an Iranian because by definition they are alien vocabulary.



Hack-Hook said:


> the planing , suggestion, ...... is well in their realm of ability , they only produce words and it alone is not enough . the situation of there is so bad that even parliament 2 month ago questioned how they spend their budget and they yet to answer that.
> each word they produced cost around 3.5m toman for people



It isn't enough but at least they have this one covered already, which as said most countries don't. As for how they're managing their budget, I don't know about that and it's a different issue.


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> View attachment 840995
> 
> Estimated production 4.2
> 4.2 billion barrel / 365 = 11.5 million barrels
> 
> Still didn't get why it went down almost double of production.



Net revisions has nothing to do with production.



> Revisions primarily occur when operators change their estimates of what they will be able to produce from the properties they operate in response to changing prices, costs, or improvements in technology. Higher fuel prices typically increase estimates (positive revisions) as operators consider a broader portion of the resource base economically producible with reasonable certainty, or proved. Lower prices, on the other hand, generally reduce estimates (negative revisions) as operators estimate that less of their resource base is economically producible.



I have an oil field and I say it holds 1B barrels. I want to sell it to another oil company who wants to develop it due to high oil prices. So they do an appraisal to estimate the true value of that field. They send in the geologists and do another survey test and discover it’s really 500M barrels that is truly economically recoverable at x price of oil.

Net revision -500M barrels.

That’s why when countries first “claim” a major oil or gas discovery people wait for follow on geo analysis of the field because usually their is incentive to “inflate” the recoverable amount to attract energy companies and boost their reserve count. As well as the politics of the whole thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The foreign words will not reflect any meaning to an Iranian because by definition they are alien vocabulary.


they represent the meaning of the technology, its like instead of calling it television call it Teleaudio


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> they represent the meaning of the technology, its like instead of calling it television call it Teleaudio



Etymologically, "television" has no actual meaning in Persian. Neither of its two components ("tele" and "vision") are part of the Persian language. And well over 99% of Iranians who use the word, don't know what either "tele" or "vision" mean in the languages featuring these two vocabs.

Also, there are many possible ways to describe a newly invented technological object. Any naming, even the original one, will be subjective, selective, partial and imperfect to some degree.

For instance in "television", "tele" is a Greek word meaning far, remote, distant. Why insist on that particular aspect of a TV set rather than some other? It's highly selective, and the word by itself doesn't convey the whole reality of the technology.

We may even postulate that this selection process can reflect the cultural sensibilities of a nation on average (i.e. different cultural backgrounds will lead people to highlight different aspects of a complex object if they're asked to describe it in very few words). Which is yet another reason for creating domestic equivalents to newly coined foreign vocabs.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Net revisions has nothing to do with production.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an oil field and I say it holds 1B barrels. I want to sell it to another oil company who wants to develop it due to high oil prices. So they do an appraisal to estimate the true value of that field. They send in the geologists and do another survey test and discover it’s really 500M barrels that is truly economically recoverable at x price of oil.
> 
> Net revision -500M barrels.
> 
> That’s why when countries first “claim” a major oil or gas discovery people wait for follow on geo analysis of the field because usually their is incentive to “inflate” the recoverable amount to attract energy companies and boost their reserve count. As well as the politics of the whole thing.


Exactly that's my problem when it comes to data and accuracy of data US usually has the most accurate data out there.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Etymologically, "television" has no meaning in Persian. Neither of its two components ("tele" and "vision") are part of the Persian language. And well over 99% of Iranians who use the word, don't know what either "tele" or "vision" mean in the languages featuring these two vocabs.
> 
> Also, there are many possible ways to describe a newly invented technological object. Any naming, even the original one, will be subjective, selective, partial and imperfect to some degree.
> 
> For instance in "television", "tele" is a Greek word meaning far, remote, distant. Why insist on that particular aspect of a TV set rather than some other? It's highly selective, and the word by itself doesn't convey the whole reality of the technology.


may be because the whole point of the technology was transferring pictures to far places.
and the people knew or don't knew the meaning behind the name is irrelevant , what is of consequence is the name portray correct meaning



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Exactly that's my problem when it comes to data and accuracy of data US usually has the most accurate data out there.


well i think it was last year that china showed their satellite can track movement of targets ,without any delay, in past USA was the only one but now i doubt and the problem with Russia is they are still stuck in USSR era


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> may be because the whole point of the technology was transferring pictures to far places.



There's way more to it. For instance, these aren't just any pictures but animated rather than static ones. Also, television sets have always featured sound. Why is that missing from the word 'television'? And why is it included in 'audiovisual', then? And, film theaters are also there to project pictures to a certain distance. Why are they not named 'televisions'?

We could go on and on, fact is there are many fundamental aspects to a TV set that are not entirely nor precisely conveyed by the word 'television'. And this goes for every designation of a new technology, it's basically an arbitrary choice.

Besides, if that's the best way of describing it in a single word (a subjective and debatable assumption), nothing is preventing relevant authorities in Iran to create a new vocab based off direct translations of the foreign word's individual components.

So, no matter how one will look at it, there's no justification for importing newly invented foreign words over creating local equivalents.



Hack-Hook said:


> and the people knew or don't knew the meaning behind the name is irrelevant , what is of consequence is the name portray correct meaning



How is it irrelevant, since nobody will converse with people who don't speak their language, nor for the sake of maximizing lexical accuracy. Language is a concrete utilitarian medium that serves social interaction, as well as artistic literary production.

The notion of portraying the correct meaning doesn't make sense when people don't understand the words in question. For then it conveys no meaning at all to those speaking and those hearing them - neither the correct nor a wrong meaning, just none whatsoever. Case in point, the words "tele" and "vision" have no meaning in Persian.


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Exactly that's my problem when it comes to data and accuracy of data US usually has the most accurate data out there.



The overestimation of oil field surveys has been a common problem for a while. Also has to deal with price of oil at the time of survey and subsequent rises or falls. Other times you don’t know till you start drilling what you really got.

It would be best to look at net revisions *per year *for last *10-15 years *to smooth out the volatility.

And this idea that US will run out of oil in 5 years or less is not accurate. World has plenty of oil for foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> Thank you for writing these deeply thoughtful paragraphs in response to my three short lines.
> 
> Your observations are rock solid, not much to disagree with. But what comes to my mind is Sermon 25 of the Nahj al Balgha and other similar messages in the same book.
> https://www.al-islam.org/nahjul-balagha-part-1-sermons/sermon-25-nothing-left-me-kufah
> 
> *By Allah, I have begun thinking about these people that they would shortly snatch away the whole country through their unity on their wrong and your disunity (from your own right), and separation, your disobedience of your Imam in matters of right and their obedience to their leader in matters of wrong, their fulfilment of the trust in favour of their master and your betrayal, their good work in their cities and your mischief.*
> 
> Make of it what you will.



Thanks for citing these sermons, they contain important wisdoms we need to ponder and take seriously. We shall see if the quoted one will apply to the Islamic Republic or not. I for one hope not. I'm rather confident in the IR's ability to avert the danger. And God knows best.



ahaider97 said:


> Disclaimer: I am not comparing Islamic Revolution to the rule of Infallibles, I am a follower of Sistani and do not believe in absolute Wilayte Faqih.



I don't think this is what you meat to suggest by the above, but since I saw other users make incorrect statements in this regard, and to clear any misunderstandings that may arise in some readers' minds, let me add an important point:

The principle of absolute Velayate Faqih does *not* entail belief in infallibility of the Valie Faqih. To us the Supreme Leader isn't infallible, meaning he commits mistakes and is not sinless. Infallibility is confined to fourteen Ma'sumin: Prophet (s), his daughter Fatima (as), his successor Imam Ali (as) and the following eleven Imams (as) who descend from the Prophet (s). Ascribing infallibility to any person other than the latter, would place us outside the boundaries of Twelver Shia Islam.

What absolute Velayate Faqih means, is essentially that in the absence of the infallible Imam i.e. hazrate Mahdi (aj) who is currently in occultation, the Valie Faqih fulfills the role of a deputy, so to say, and therefore his political competence covers the areas of governance which Imam Mahdi (aj) will exercise power over. In short, the Valie Faqih is the paramount authority in the political order (_nezam_).

Not being infallible, his rule will not be flawless, unlike Imam Mahdi's (aj). However, as long as the latter remains in occultation, Velayate Faqih or government of the qualified jurisconsult (_mojtahed_), is considered a necessity as well as the most legitimate type of governance possible.


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521933222401171457

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521933222401171457



All the difference between a nation that's been actively resisting the global powers to be for more than four decades, and one that doesn't, summarized in a simple example.

In the former, a considerable number of citizens will constantly underestimate their own nation's prowess, sell it short in international comparison, nag and complain and bicker, selectively fixate on problematic issues and fail to appreciate the true value of achievements. In the latter, provided a solid sense of patriotism, the opposite.

Because the former will find itself bombarded 24/7 and all year long with incessant, massive psy-ops and propaganda generated by the same powers to be, aimed at skewing public perceptions and expectations, while the latter will be left alone in this regard.

Viz some Iranians impacted by hostile psy-ops who spend time badmouthing Iran's quite formidable auto industries (which has room for improvement but still), and Turks enthused by a national car that's behind schedule and nowhere to be seen.

So instructive. Of course Turks would now be reacting in the same way as Iranians to the slightest failure if it unduly made the headlines in multiple well-funded propagandistic echo chambers posing as "objective" satellite news broadcasters, on top of hundreds of thousands of "social media" accounts as well as countless websites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

*Source is reddit*​The Luftwaffe and the Japanese Air Force will strengthen their cooperation in all fields and will from now on also work together in space. That was discussed today between the Japanese ambassador and the commander of the luftwaffe.​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian ROBOCUP games 2022*​
18th robocup games in Iran..135 teams from various educational institutions.

Future Iranian engineers for next generation of Bavar and Kowsar and etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522103317152731137

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

France urged to come clean on Exocet ‘kill switches’ that could have saved British sailors’ lives


Senior MPs have called for an inquiry into claims that France deliberately withheld secrets about missiles that killed 46 British sailors in the 1982 Falklands War.




www.yahoo.com





If Exocet had kill switches in 1980’s and were programmed to not be able to hit French ships. Imagine what tech exists today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> There's way more to it. For instance, these aren't just any pictures but animated rather than static ones. Also, television sets have always featured sound. Why is that missing from the word 'television'? And why is it included in 'audiovisual', then? And, film theaters are also there to project pictures to a certain distance. Why are they not named 'televisions'?


you may like it to play with words , i'm old enough so it not work on me . the whole point of television was transferring pictures .for audio there was radio . please don't try to impress me by these ridiculous type of discussion


SalarHaqq said:


> How is it irrelevant, since nobody will converse with people who don't speak their language, nor for the sake of maximizing lexical accuracy. Language is a concrete utilitarian medium that serves social interaction, as well as artistic literary production.
> 
> The notion of portraying the correct meaning doesn't make sense when people don't understand the words in question. For then it conveys no meaning at all to those speaking and those hearing them - neither the correct nor a wrong meaning, just none whatsoever. Case in point, the words "tele" and "vision" have no meaning in Persian.


you knew why it was irrelevant , because people who did not knew the meaning of the word all over the world when heard the name knew what they meant. please don't enter philosophical discussion with me to derail the whole point of the discussion , if they want to make a new word they better made one to describe the device or technology correct . not something that if you hear it could not be able to understand what it is 
by the way if its so that tele and vision have no meaning in Persian its also correct about many Arabic word in our language that you support their existence which point us to another grievance against Hadad-e-Ader Academy . why they replace foreign words with another foreign word .
why they replace English or other language words with Arabic one instead Persian one ?


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

One million medical tourists arrive in Iran per annum​




“The majority of inbound medical passengers come from the neighboring countries including Iraq and Afghanistan,” the official said in an address to a press conference held in Tehran on Friday.

Talking about hospitals and clinics, he said a selection of 200 Iranian medical centers have permission to accept foreign patients.

Many domestic experts believe that medical tourism in Iran is a win-win opportunity both for the country and foreign patients, as they are offered affordable yet quality treatment services and the country gains considerable foreign currency.

Iran is ranked 46th worldwide in the field of medical tourism, the official noted.










One million medical tourists arrive in Iran per annum


TEHRAN – The Islamic Republic of Iran hosts an average of one million medical tourists each year.




www.tehrantimes.com





According to:
https://www.medicaltourism.com/mti/home 
9 of these 45 countries are Iran's neighbors  if we count India as neighbor 10 of them doing better than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Ukrainian troops openly boasting about committing war crimes, namely systematic executions of Russian POW's.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522296476239548417

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> France urged to come clean on Exocet ‘kill switches’ that could have saved British sailors’ lives
> 
> 
> Senior MPs have called for an inquiry into claims that France deliberately withheld secrets about missiles that killed 46 British sailors in the 1982 Falklands War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Exocet had kill switches in 1980’s and were programmed to not be able to hit French ships. Imagine what tech exists today.


If countries knew for a fact that their weapons would have kill switches or other secretive features that can be used against the system, they certainly wouldn't buy anything. As part of their obligation to the buyer, if they had initiated kill switches to help the brits, no one would trust their products anymore. They made the smart move by not doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you may like it to play with words , i'm old enough so it not work on me . the whole point of television was transferring pictures .for audio there was radio . please don't try to impress me by these ridiculous type of discussion



This is getting a bit childish, don't you think. Either that, or my previous points weren't fully understood.

'Television' is an arbitrary word creation, in the sense that dozens of other theoretically possible vocab combinations could have described the same object just as accurately (for instance, how exactly is the Greek 'tele' more accurate than its Latin translation?). Moreoever, those same terms ('tele' and vision') could be directly translated into Persian and voila, you obtain a strict Persian equivalent to 'television'.

In sum, there's literally no justification for importing ready-made neologisms from abroad, rather than coining Persian substitutes for them.



Hack-Hook said:


> you knew why it was irrelevant , because people who did not knew the meaning of the word all over the world when heard the name knew what they meant.



I doubt they suddenly became proficient in Greek when hearing 'television' for the first time.



Hack-Hook said:


> please don't enter philosophical discussion with me to derail the whole point of the discussion , if they want to make a new word they better made one to describe the device or technology correct . not something that if you hear it could not be able to understand what it is



Now we're making some progress. So there's nothing wrong with forging Persian neologisms after all, is there. Not just there's nothing wrong with it, but it's necessary in order to contain linguistic alienation and cultural globalization. As for understanding the words, hardly an Iranian knows or ever knew what 'tele' and 'vision' mean. Why not measure newly created Persian vocabs by that same yardstick?



Hack-Hook said:


> why they replace English or other language words with Arabic one instead Persian one ?



Like which ones?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> If countries knew for a fact that their weapons would have kill switches or other secretive features that can be used against the system, they certainly wouldn't buy anything. As part of their obligation to the buyer, if they had initiated kill switches to help the brits, no one would trust their products anymore. They made the smart move by not doing it.



Countries buying these weapons from the west are mostly client states. Simply, they have no choice but to disburse a significant chunk of their budget to keep western arms industries afloat. This is a cornerstone of the implicit contract governing the relationship between the imperial suzerain and its vassals.

Kill switches are not a secret to any of the national authorities involved in arms imports. We here were familiar with kill switches, various reports have been published on the subject but countries don't know about them? They sure do. And yet, it never caused them to hesitate spending billions on such rigged material.

Once again, we have right before our eyes a telling illustration of what a normalized relationship with the US and other NATO regimes really implies, especially for a nation of the south. Once again, we can appreciate the Islamic Republic's focus on independence, self-sufficiency and Resistance at its full worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Announcement: have you ever heard of the Dubai "Porta Potty" scandal? No? Then do brace yourselves, for this is another one of those nauseating, revolting realities of the western-led world order which powers to be don't want us, especially Iranians, to know about nor to focus on.

In the upcoming days, we're going to study together the phenomenon of "human walking toilets" recruited from amongst Instagram "celebrities" ("influencers" or whatever the heck they're called) and abused by Emirati millionaires as oral defecation receptacles, quite in the literal sense. Or alternatively, paid tens of thousands of dollars to have intercourse with camels and other animals. Most of these females then claim their dream of experiencing life in luxurious mansions and yachts has come true. "Women's rights" and "emancipation" as pioneered by the sickular west, you say? This right here, this is the true disgusting nature of it.

Let's see if liberals on the one hand, and nationalist advocates of societal liberalization and integration into the western-led global system on the other hand, will be brazen enough to try and deny how lucky Iranians really are to be spared this sort of systemic social degeneracy prevailing both in the west and in its client states. Let's see whether people can be disconnected from reality to the point of imagining that conditions in Iran are even remotely comparable to this.

This is why an Islamic Republic is needed to keep certain elements on a leash and very far from core decision-making centers.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
4


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> Announcement: have you ever heard of the Dubai "Porta Potty" scandal? No? Then do brace yourselves, for this is another one of those nauseating, revolting realities of the western-led world order that powers to be don't want us, especially Iranians, to know about nor to focus on.


Wow !!! Just Google it to understand the matter



porta potty dubai - Google Search



This is devilish !!!

I guess our reformists, liberals, open minded, westerns,... "brothers" in our Arab and Muslim countries, won't mind sending their sisters, daughters and even mother's there for money 🤮

My only advice, is to watch for your family, educate them, show them how filthy the west "principles" are, and how the only, honorable, way to live is following the religion of God almighty, Islam.

I was flammed when I said that in 20-30 years, our societies will be like the west if we don't put barriers, damnit, it's already happening now .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> I was flammed when I said that in 20-30 years, our societies will be like the west if we don't put barriers, damnit, it's already happening now .....



Islamic Iran has crucial barriers in place, thank God. Of course, the enemy's psy-ops, propaganda and social engineering work is so massive and pervasive that some of it is bound to have an impact on the Iranian citizenry regardless, however it's precisely because of the Islamic Republic's policy of Resistance, of its refusal to integrate the zionist- and American-led global order that Iran is spared the worst manifestations of depravity witnessed elsewhere.

This is a major explanatory factor for the rabid existential hostility displayed by Washington and Tel Aviv towards Iran. The Islamic Republic for all its imperfections ultimately does incarnate an alternative model to their nihilistic, destructive, perverted one.

This also explains why liberal fifth columnists inside Iran and their associates from other political horizons who advocate societal liberalization, secularization, normalization of ties with the west, are so active and will spare no effort to try and coerce Iran into that direction, to call into question and minimize the IR's achievements while blowing out of proportion and magnifying its shortcomings.

Hence why any exercise of re-information must include a comparative outlook, especially since most Iranians never experienced the west or western client regimes first hand, and tend to be blatantly misinformed in this regard.

Other nations of the Muslim world and even beyond can find in the Islamic Republic an authentic, valid, functional source of inspiration to counter the worst effects of the enemy's machinations. Of course they'll need to adapt the Iranian experience to their own local specificities and history, but Imam Khomeini's (ra) message, Imam Khamenei's (ha) message, which in fact are in line with the movement of the_ anbiya _(_nehzate anbiya_), is for all oppressed peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

Great news from Palestine, 3 less Zio terrorists (will raise to 5 hopefully)

Good Job Hamas !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> This is getting a bit childish, no offense. Either that, or the points weren't fully understood.
> 
> 'Television' is an arbitrary word creation, in the sense that dozens of other theoretically possible word combinations could have described the same object just as accurately (for instance, why use Greek terms and not Latin ones?). Moreoever, those same terms ('tele' and vision') could be directly translated into Persian in order to obtain a strict equivalent in the national language.
> 
> In sum, there's literally no justification for importing ready-made modern word creations from abroad, rather than coining Persian substitutes for them.


and there is no justification for replacing them with Arabic word or made some word that have no relation to the device.



SalarHaqq said:


> I doubt they suddenly became proficient in Greek when hearing 'television' for the first time.


I doubt they had to do . that


SalarHaqq said:


> Now we're making some progress. So there's nothing wrong with forging Persian terms after all, is there. Not just there's nothing wrong with it, but it's necessary in order to contain linguistic alienation and cultural globalization. As for understanding the words, hardly an Iranian knows or ever knew what 'tele' and 'vision' mean. Why not measure newly created Persian vocabs by that same yardstick?


there is problem with forging non related persian word , who gave you the idea there is no problem with that. and there is problem with replacing foreign word with another foreign word as it defeat the purpose. he now what it imply.and as I said he don't had to knew what it means and its irrelevant to the discussion . the ones who knew what it mean knew it's meaning describe the device.




SalarHaqq said:


> Like which ones?


let say for example
addressee : مخاطب instead of شنونده-روی سخن
َarithematic logic unit : واحد حساب و منطف instead of بخش خرد شمازشگری
Look at cademy word and you see it only correct if it was "Arithmetic & logic Unit " while it actually is "Arithmetic logic Unit"
authorization : اجازه instead of پروانه
benchmark : محک instead of آزمون ، سنجه
blended learning : یادگیری تلفیقی instead of یادگیری آمیزه ای
bug : اشکال instead of ایراد

and the list go on and on....
its the list of specialized word they published in last 15 year


واژگان مصوب فرهنگستان زبان و ادب فارسی


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> and there is no justification for replacing them with Arabic word or made some word that have no relation to the device.



My point is only that there's no room for importation of English words. I don't advocate Arabic ones instead, nor terms unrelated to the device even though the latter objection is debatable since as said, Iranians will not know whether the English word itself is related to the device or not since they have no access to its etymological sense.



Hack-Hook said:


> there is problem with forging non related persian word , who gave you the idea there is no problem with that.



I'm not against choosing terms with the best possible relation to the object they're designating. But the fact also remains that hardly an Iranian knows what the exact etymological meaning of the word 'television' is. Basically, they're using a word while not having the slightest idea as to how accurate a relation its two components in their original languages (Greek for 'tele' and Latin for 'visual') have or have not to the object they're describing.

So if that's not a problem, why would it then be a problem if an officially coined Persian neologism left to be desired as far as its relation to the object is concerned? After all, with the word 'television' too, it's not as if most Iranians can properly judge how well the term is or is not related to an actual TV set.



Hack-Hook said:


> and there is problem with replacing foreign word with another foreign word as it defeat the purpose.



This I have not been debating.



Hack-Hook said:


> he now what it imply.and as I said he don't had to knew what it means and its irrelevant to the discussion . the ones who knew what it mean knew it's meaning describe the device.



How are they supposed to know that? They can only assume but have no means to verify other than by conducting research, which practically nobody will.

After all 'television' is only one example and there exist far more metaphorical ones such as 'mouse' (the computer accessory). And this implies one cannot automatically suppose that the imported, alien word is strictly and perfectly reflective of the object it stands for.



Hack-Hook said:


> let say for example
> addressee : مخاطب instead of شنونده-روی سخن
> َarithematic logic unit : واحد حساب و منطف instead of بخش خرد شمازشگری
> Look at cademy word and you see it only correct if it was "Arithmetic & logic Unit " while it actually is "Arithmetic logic Unit"
> authorization : اجازه instead of پروانه
> benchmark : محک instead of آزمون ، سنجه
> blended learning : یادگیری تلفیقی instead of یادگیری آمیزه ای
> bug : اشکال instead of ایراد
> 
> and the list go on and on....
> its the list of specialized word they published in last 15 year
> 
> 
> واژگان مصوب فرهنگستان زبان و ادب فارسی



These represent a different category altogether, since here we're not dealing with neologisms but with old words standing for older concepts, which have been around for centuries in all three languages involved (even if their area of application expanded naturally and intuitively).

I've no issue with using the Persian word instead of the Arabic-origin one in these cases, and why not, they could have listed both, since both form part of Persian vocabulary. But in these above cited cases, there's no addition of any new words to the language.

But this issue is different from technological neologisms, which is what I was talking about from the beginning. The Persian Language Academy hasn't introduced Arabic vocabs in lieu of English neologisms. In this area, their work has been commendable to me.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522556033784160256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522573394855743488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

1 Javelin took out a T-90M the most advanced tank Russia currently fields. While it has a new multi layer armour (didn’t seem to help) and ammo placed outside the unit to prevent cook off effect, it still lacks an APS.

Importance of fire and forget top attack ATGM shouldn’t be discounted by Iran both for its forces and foreign allies as well as when building defense strategies for their own mechanized armor.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521894430738944000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> 1 Javelin took out a T-90M the most advanced tank Russia currently fields. While it has a new multi layer armour (didn’t seem to help) and ammo placed outside the unit to prevent cook off effect, it still lacks an APS.
> 
> Importance of fire and forget top attack ATGM shouldn’t be discounted by Iran both for its forces and foreign allies as well as when building defense strategies for their own mechanized armor.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521894430738944000


I presume Almas is top-attack.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522596169083408387

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I presume Almas is top-attack.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522596169083408387



What else is this Ambassador supposed to say? Much more powerful people then him tried to jumpstart it and failed.

Who remembers Bagheri’s trip a few years ago and his claims of contracts being signed?

At this point treat Iran’s military cooperation with Russia like we treat the space program......wait for results and ignore the statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> What else is this Ambassador supposed to say? Much more powerful people then him tried to jumpstart it and failed.
> 
> Who remembers Bagheri’s trip a few years ago and his claims of contracts being signed?
> 
> At this point treat Iran’s military cooperation with Russia like we treat the space program......wait for results and ignore the statements.


Fair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

This Arab Persian language debate is really irrelevant, annoying and futile.

How two neighbors civilisations with religious and trading connections for centuries don't borrow words from each others ???

Here is a small list of Arabic words from Persian origins, hope some Iranis are somehow happy:

*1) إِبْرِيْق* ‘jug / kettle
It is from the Persian word *آبزيز* which means to pour water. In Farsi, it is used to refer to water container *السَّطْل* or *الدَّلْو* ‘bucket.’
*2) أُسْتَاذ* ‘teacher’
It is from the Persian word *أُسْتَاد* which means a teacher or an expert craftsman. In Arabic, the more accurate word is *مُعَلِّم*; however, it has a more restricted meaning. Therefore, *أُسْتَاذ* is more popular.
*3) بَاذِنْجَان* ‘eggplant’
It is from the Persian word *بَاذِنْكَان* which is composed of *باد* that means *جِنّ *_jinn_ and *نِك* which means *مِنْقَار *_beak of a bird_ and its plural is *نِكَان*, so when put together *باد + نكان*, it becomes *بَاذِنْكَان* which means the _beaks of jinn_. The Persians borrowed it from Syriac.
*4) بَخْت* ‘luck / fortune’
It is from the Persian *بَخْت*, borrowed without any alteration in pronunciation, i.e. it is articulated in Arabic in the same way. It means _luck_.
*5) بَرِيْد* ‘post / mail’
This word is said to have been taken from the Persian verb *بَرْدَن *‘to transport / move.’ Some linguists argue that it is taken from the Roman word _veredus_ ‘the animal that carries mail.’
*6) بِطَاقَة* ‘card / ID card’
It is from the Persian word *بِتِك *which means _tag _or _label_ on which information of weight or price is written. It is said that the Persians borrowed it from Aramaic.
*7) تَّخْت* ‘bedstead’
It is from the Persian word *تَخْت*, and is pronounced in Arabic in the same way. It means _plank _or _board of wood_. It is commonly used in the Levant, i.e. Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, and Palestine.
*8) جَوْز* ‘walnut’
It is from the Persian word *گوْز*, and the first letter / sound is pronounced as *ج *in Arabic, i.e. *جَوْز*. It means _walnut_.
*9) خِيَار* ‘the cucumber’
It is from the Persian word *خِيَار*, and is pronounced in Arabic in the same way.
*10) دُسْتُور* ‘constitution’
It is the book of the king’s law. If a combination to two Persian words: *دَسْتَ *‘the rule/law’ and *ور *‘the owner of’, that is the _owner of laws_, the king.
*11) دِيْن / دِيَانَة* ‘religion’
It is from *دِيْن *‘faith / believe.’ *دَيْن* with _fatHah _on the _dal _*دَ*, which means _debt_, is from borrowed from Greek.
*12) رَازِقي* ‘type of grapes’
*رَازقي* in Persian is a type of grapes. In Arabic, it is the name of the same type of grape. This type of grapes is especially common in Yemen and some Gulf State.
*13) زَنْجَبِيْل* ‘ginger’
It from *شَنْگبِيْل*, and in the process of Arabization the *شَ* becomes *زَ* and the *گ* becomes *جَ*, hence *شَنْگبِيْل* *à* *زَنْجَبِيْل*.
*14) شَتْم* ‘cursing / swearing’
It is from *سَتْم *and is used to describe a person’s shortcomings.
*15) شَهْد* ‘honey’
This word is borrowed from Persian without any alterations. It is the pure honey that has not been squeezed out of the beeswax.
*16) شُهْرَة* ‘fame’
It means the path/way of the grandeur. It is taken from two Persian words: *شَاه *‘the sultan/king’ and *رَاه *‘the path/way.’
*17) شَّاي* ‘tea’
It is from *چای*. The Persian *چ*, with three dots, is always Arabized to *ش*.
*18) صُنْدُوق* ‘case, box’
It is from the Persian word *صَنْدُوق*. Some linguists argue you that it is borrowed from Russian by the Persians and then borrowed by the Arabs.
*19) صِهْر* ‘daughter or sister’s husband’
It is from *شَوْهَر* which means _the woman’s husband _in Farsi.
*20) صَيْف* ‘summer’
It is from the Persian *سَيِيْدبَرْ *which is a compound word, composed of *سَيِيْد* which means _white _and *بَرْ* which means _on/over_. The first part undergoes a slight modification and becomes *صَيْف* in Arabic
*21) ضَنْك* ‘distress’
It is from the Persian word *دَنْك* which means _the reckless and perplexed due to pain and disorder_.
*22) طَازَج* ‘fresh’
It is from *تَازَه* which means _tender/fresh_.
*23) طَرْبُوش* ‘fez/hat’
It is a compound word from *سَرْ* which means _head _and *بُوْش* which means *غِطَاء*.
*24) غَوْغَاء* ‘riffraff’
It is from the Persian word *غَوْغَاء* which means _too much noise and conflict_.
*25) فَخّ* ‘trap’
It is from *فَخْ* which is an instrument or a tool used for hunting.
*26) فُلّ* ‘Arabian jasmine’
It is a horticultural plant of small white circular flowers that has a fragrant smell. It is Arabicized from the Persian word *پـَلَة*.
*27) فِنْجَان* ‘cup’
It is from the Persian word *پـَنْكَــان*, a cup.
*28) فُوْل* ‘fava beans’
It is from *فُوْل* which also known in Farsi as *بَاقلا*.
*29) قَلْعَة* ‘castle’
It is from the Persian word *كَلاَتَ*, usually the castle that is located on top of a mountain or hill.
*30) كَأْس* ‘drinking glass’
It is from the Persian word *كَاسَه*. Some linguist argue that it is taken from Semitic languages.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

_Nabil_ said:


> This Arab Persian language debate is really irrelevant, annoying and futile.
> 
> How two neighbors civilisations with religious and trading connections for centuries don't borrow words from each others ???
> 
> Here is a small list of Arabic words from Persian origins, hope some Iranis are somehow happy:
> 
> *1) إِبْرِيْق* ‘jug / kettle
> It is from the Persian word *آبزيز* which means to pour water. In Farsi, it is used to refer to water container *السَّطْل* or *الدَّلْو* ‘bucket.’
> *2) أُسْتَاذ* ‘teacher’
> It is from the Persian word *أُسْتَاد* which means a teacher or an expert craftsman. In Arabic, the more accurate word is *مُعَلِّم*; however, it has a more restricted meaning. Therefore, *أُسْتَاذ* is more popular.
> *3) بَاذِنْجَان* ‘eggplant’
> It is from the Persian word *بَاذِنْكَان* which is composed of *باد* that means *جِنّ *_jinn_ and *نِك* which means *مِنْقَار *_beak of a bird_ and its plural is *نِكَان*, so when put together *باد + نكان*, it becomes *بَاذِنْكَان* which means the _beaks of jinn_. The Persians borrowed it from Syriac.
> *4) بَخْت* ‘luck / fortune’
> It is from the Persian *بَخْت*, borrowed without any alteration in pronunciation, i.e. it is articulated in Arabic in the same way. It means _luck_.
> *5) بَرِيْد* ‘post / mail’
> This word is said to have been taken from the Persian verb *بَرْدَن *‘to transport / move.’ Some linguists argue that it is taken from the Roman word _veredus_ ‘the animal that carries mail.’
> *6) بِطَاقَة* ‘card / ID card’
> It is from the Persian word *بِتِك *which means _tag _or _label_ on which information of weight or price is written. It is said that the Persians borrowed it from Aramaic.
> *7) تَّخْت* ‘bedstead’
> It is from the Persian word *تَخْت*, and is pronounced in Arabic in the same way. It means _plank _or _board of wood_. It is commonly used in the Levant, i.e. Syria, Lebanon, Jordan, and Palestine.
> *8) جَوْز* ‘walnut’
> It is from the Persian word *گوْز*, and the first letter / sound is pronounced as *ج *in Arabic, i.e. *جَوْز*. It means _walnut_.
> *9) خِيَار* ‘the cucumber’
> It is from the Persian word *خِيَار*, and is pronounced in Arabic in the same way.
> *10) دُسْتُور* ‘constitution’
> It is the book of the king’s law. If a combination to two Persian words: *دَسْتَ *‘the rule/law’ and *ور *‘the owner of’, that is the _owner of laws_, the king.
> *11) دِيْن / دِيَانَة* ‘religion’
> It is from *دِيْن *‘faith / believe.’ *دَيْن* with _fatHah _on the _dal _*دَ*, which means _debt_, is from borrowed from Greek.
> *12) رَازِقي* ‘type of grapes’
> *رَازقي* in Persian is a type of grapes. In Arabic, it is the name of the same type of grape. This type of grapes is especially common in Yemen and some Gulf State.
> *13) زَنْجَبِيْل* ‘ginger’
> It from *شَنْگبِيْل*, and in the process of Arabization the *شَ* becomes *زَ* and the *گ* becomes *جَ*, hence *شَنْگبِيْل* *à* *زَنْجَبِيْل*.
> *14) شَتْم* ‘cursing / swearing’
> It is from *سَتْم *and is used to describe a person’s shortcomings.
> *15) شَهْد* ‘honey’
> This word is borrowed from Persian without any alterations. It is the pure honey that has not been squeezed out of the beeswax.
> *16) شُهْرَة* ‘fame’
> It means the path/way of the grandeur. It is taken from two Persian words: *شَاه *‘the sultan/king’ and *رَاه *‘the path/way.’
> *17) شَّاي* ‘tea’
> It is from *چای*. The Persian *چ*, with three dots, is always Arabized to *ش*.
> *18) صُنْدُوق* ‘case, box’
> It is from the Persian word *صَنْدُوق*. Some linguists argue you that it is borrowed from Russian by the Persians and then borrowed by the Arabs.
> *19) صِهْر* ‘daughter or sister’s husband’
> It is from *شَوْهَر* which means _the woman’s husband _in Farsi.
> *20) صَيْف* ‘summer’
> It is from the Persian *سَيِيْدبَرْ *which is a compound word, composed of *سَيِيْد* which means _white _and *بَرْ* which means _on/over_. The first part undergoes a slight modification and becomes *صَيْف* in Arabic
> *21) ضَنْك* ‘distress’
> It is from the Persian word *دَنْك* which means _the reckless and perplexed due to pain and disorder_.
> *22) طَازَج* ‘fresh’
> It is from *تَازَه* which means _tender/fresh_.
> *23) طَرْبُوش* ‘fez/hat’
> It is a compound word from *سَرْ* which means _head _and *بُوْش* which means *غِطَاء*.
> *24) غَوْغَاء* ‘riffraff’
> It is from the Persian word *غَوْغَاء* which means _too much noise and conflict_.
> *25) فَخّ* ‘trap’
> It is from *فَخْ* which is an instrument or a tool used for hunting.
> *26) فُلّ* ‘Arabian jasmine’
> It is a horticultural plant of small white circular flowers that has a fragrant smell. It is Arabicized from the Persian word *پـَلَة*.
> *27) فِنْجَان* ‘cup’
> It is from the Persian word *پـَنْكَــان*, a cup.
> *28) فُوْل* ‘fava beans’
> It is from *فُوْل* which also known in Farsi as *بَاقلا*.
> *29) قَلْعَة* ‘castle’
> It is from the Persian word *كَلاَتَ*, usually the castle that is located on top of a mountain or hill.
> *30) كَأْس* ‘drinking glass’
> It is from the Persian word *كَاسَه*. Some linguist argue that it is taken from Semitic languages.
> 
> View attachment 841603


(no homo btw )where is ?عشق


----------



## _Nabil_

Cancerous Tumor said:


> (no homo btw )where is ?عشق


 شاه مات - كش مات
سوار - سور


In Tunisia, Some people even use the Persian numbers when playing Domino's.

It's a complete nonsense for me to argue on the use of a dozen of borrowed words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522670436416471041


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522501536903057409

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Contrary to what some people here said, It looks like Al-Assad strike never deterred Trump or the Neo-hawks. They wanted to assassinate another “senior Iranian military” official the same year after killing Solemani. 

We know during the Solemani strike they tried to killed another Quds Force Commander in Yemen, but he survived.







Trump sought strike on top Iran military figure for political reasons – Esper book | Books | The Guardian


Key adviser Robert O’Brien told top general shortly before 2020 election that Trump wanted to kill unnamed official, according to Esper memoir




amp.theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Contrary to what some people here said, It looks like Al-Assad strike never deterred Trump or the Neo-hawks. They wanted to assassinate another “senior Iranian military” official the same year after killing Solemani.
> 
> We know during the Solemani strike they tried to killed another Quds Force Commander in Yemen, but he survived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sought strike on top Iran military figure for political reasons – Esper book | Books | The Guardian
> 
> 
> Key adviser Robert O’Brien told top general shortly before 2020 election that Trump wanted to kill unnamed official, according to Esper memoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.theguardian.com



Trump wanted to wreak havoc for the next president. 

Nobody had deterrence anyway. 

Things are different now and Trump will face a tougher world right now. Still nobody has deterrence.


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Contrary to what some people here said, It looks like Al-Assad strike never deterred Trump or the Neo-hawks. They wanted to assassinate another “senior Iranian military” official the same year after killing Solemani.
> 
> We know during the Solemani strike they tried to killed another Quds Force Commander in Yemen, but he survived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump sought strike on top Iran military figure for political reasons – Esper book | Books | The Guardian
> 
> 
> Key adviser Robert O’Brien told top general shortly before 2020 election that Trump wanted to kill unnamed official, according to Esper memoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.theguardian.com



Iran got their pound of flesh out of the Americans with the downing of the E11-A BACN aircraft in Afghanistan (this is my view at least). But if this report is accurate, then most of our original gripes with the level of response to shahid Soleimani's murder was justified.

I still stand by my own comments two years ago that IRGC-Missile forces should have completely leveled multiple U.S. operated bases in Iraq with the clear outcome of outright killing troops regardless of the consequences. If this had lead to a short high-intensity conflict, then so be it. Although it's tough to say just how much of a deterring affect the Ayn Al-Assad retaliation had overall. I suspect there are some nuances here that aren't exactly being discussed in the article itself, classified discussions etc... hard for Iran to come out on-top either way. The death of such a figure simply can't be avenged by mere bombs exploding here and there on some runways/hangars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Iran got their pound of flesh out of the Americans with the downing of the E11-A BACN aircraft in Afghanistan (this is my view at least). But if this report is accurate, then most of our original gripes with the level of response to shahid Soleimani's murder was justified.
> 
> I still stand by my own comments two years ago that IRGC-Missile forces should have completely leveled multiple U.S. operated bases in Iraq with the clear outcome of outright killing troops regardless of the outcome. If this had lead to a short high-intensity conflict, then so be it. Although it's tough to say just how much of a deterring affect the Ayn Al-Assad retaliation had overall. I suspect there are some nuances here that aren't exactly being discussed in the article itself, classified discussions etc... hard for Iran to come out on-top either way. The death of such a figure simply can't be avenged by mere bombs exploding here and there on some runways/hangars.


Either way, it's clear it wasn't enough.

Assassinating a very high ranking general in exchange for materiel damage is well worth it, and it's no surprise they considered doing it again. Destroying a few apaches and other equipment are things they can replace. Also lose in a high-intensity conflict overall as well. So in terms of deterrent, it's not an ideal situation. Losing valuable infrastructure that puts the country behind 10-20 years is also not good. Not my words but Hajizadehs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Either way, it's clear it wasn't enough.
> 
> Assassinating a very high ranking general in exchange for materiel damage is well worth it, and it's no surprise they considered doing it again. Destroying a few apaches and other equipment are things they can replace. Also lose in a high-intensity conflict overall as well. So in terms of deterrent, it's not an ideal situation. Losing valuable infrastructure that puts the country behind 10-20 years is also not good. Not my words but Hajizadehs



Can't argue with you there brother, it's a lose-lose scenario.

Iran has swallowed a very bitter-pill that will stay with the nation/people for quite some time until they feel they're ready to kill someone of equal importance in the United States (if that's still something they want to do).

I.R.I. has still a ways to go.


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Can't argue with you there brother, it's a lose-lose scenario.
> 
> Iran has swallowed a very bitter-pill that will stay with the nation/people for quite some time until they feel they're ready to kill someone of equal importance in the United States (if that's still something they want to do).
> 
> I.R.I. has still a ways to go.


I mean, theirs alot of talk about IRI intel trying to assassinate some of the people involved in the operation. So whether that's true or not I don't know, but it would be the most logical retaliation rather than a war type situation by doing a military operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

U.S has 1.5-2 trillion barrels of shale oil reserves ( 2006-2011 sources) 5-6 times more than Venezuela.with today's U.S tech and current price of oil and gas U.S can extract up to 800-900 billion barrels from these shale oil reserves.

Right now U.S shale oil production must be somewhere between 9-10 million barrels per day.

Most of the times shale oil used as a fuel.
It relies heavily on another source of energy for extraction.
Extraction methods are not that environmental friendly.







Weekly U.S. Field Production of Crude Oil (Thousand Barrels per Day)



From 13 million to 12 million meanwhile shale oil production is rising.


----------



## الأعرابي

Any Iranians here know the name of the song or got a YouTube link to the full song? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522597686012174336


----------



## _Nabil_

الأعرابي said:


> Any Iranians here know the name of the song or got a YouTube link to the full song?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522597686012174336


The reply of your question is in the comments :

هذه فرقة ( گروه دينگو) في بندر عباس و هذه ألحان بندرية سواحلية من جنوب ايران 
عادات جنوب ايران عادات خليجية ساحلية في الموسيقى و الثقافة و الطعام

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

this part of this music is a folklore music of southern Iran,the bendar abbas province to be exact.
here is a link in which you can download this music








دانلود آهنگ پشت باغ مولوی ناصر عبداللهی ( بندرعباسی )


دانلود آهنگ پشت باغ مولوی ناصر عبداللهی با کیفیت بالا و عالی 320 لینک مستقیم + متن آهنگ ( بندر عباسی ) ای یار ای یار یار بالا قدم ای نازنین همین حالا برو




music-o-movie.ir




they are singing in bandari and it sounds like arabic but it's not


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I mean, theirs alot of talk about IRI intel trying to assassinate some of the people involved in the operation. So whether that's true or not I don't know, but it would be the most logical retaliation rather than a war type situation by doing a military operation.



None of those people were Solemani. They are expendable in the eyes of US government. 

Solemani was like a General Patton on steroids.

US clearly feels that not all Iranian generals are created equal. And if you can the “rare” ones off the board then any kinetic consequence short of war is WELL WORTH IT.

Would US try to assassinate General Salami? Or Hajizadeh? I doubt it. They replaceable.

Also remember with Solemani was another 3-6 Quds force officers that were likely his entourage. So Solemani didn’t just die that night, his mini circle did as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522876885281255431

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522876885281255431


Russia has developed specialized versions of defense systems for UAV interceptions.
There can be two possible reasons for this:
1) systems like S300 or S400 can't intercept UAVs and Cruise missiles.
2) its not economical to intercept small UAVs with costly S400 system missiles. 

I will certainly go for first point but second point also holds its worth.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Historical Army museum in Iran​

























IRNA
التماس نکن

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522935171334483972

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523091929440743425
Hadn’t seen Magomed Tushayev in a while. Seems he’s alive and well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Looks like Wagner Group and Chechens (the two of the most effective shock troop groups Russia has) played a big role in the liberation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

New video on the battle of Carrhae that focuses on the aftermath for the poor roman survivors






Its amazing how well known the battle of teuteborg forest is in the west. which was a classic ambush. But so little is known about this battle. Which was far more destructive for the Romans physically and psycologically. 

*Julian the apostate* was one of the most competent Roman emperors in their history. he led a near 100k Invasion army into Iran. Julian was killed in battle by the Iranian army, his entire remaining army was encircled, and shapur famously imposed a humiliating peace treaty on them in exchange for their lives (which among other things, contributed to stereotypes about Iranians and their historical negotiating skills 

Valerian was captured as a slave, and his entire army was slaughtered or captured to the last man. One of the few battles in history where both the Roman emperor, and the Iranian Shahanshah were both personally leading their armies, and both sides brought out the full weight of their respective armies. Including the bulk of the elite forces that usually stayed with the shahanshah/emperor .








If the situation was reversed, and the Iranian king captured. It would have become one of the great events of western history. With 5256 movies and books about it. But nobody knows about it. 

You literally have clowns like Trump make claims that "Iran has never won a war, but never lost a negotiation" and not a single person challenges him on the facts... we need to promote our history more. 

The Roman era is one of the jewels and pride of western history. After its fall, it was called the "dark ages" as the regressed massively in every department for hundreds of years. Just imagine how powerful Iran was to repeatedly humiliate Rome in their absolute prime?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Just your friendly neighborhood Taliban we were told would be such a beacon of hope to society—you know as long as you arent a women or haven’t advanced past the Renaissance period of human history 









Afghanistan's Taliban order women to cover up head to toe


Afghanistan’s Taliban rulers on Saturday ordered all Afghan women to wear head-to-toe clothing in public — a sharp, hard-line pivot that confirmed the worst fears of rights activists and was bound to further complicate Taliban dealings with an already distrustful international community. It was...




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Just your friendly neighborhood Taliban we were told would be such a beacon of hope to society—you know as long as you arent a women or haven’t advanced past the Renaissance period of human history



I wonder who exactly made such a claim?

What we were told, is that they do not pose a security threat to Iran, and in effect they don't.

We were told by knowledgeable and patriotic analysts that "I"SIS-K not Taleban, is the sectarianist-takfiri grouplet that will bomb Shia and even Sunni mosques in Afghanistan. And this too proved totally accurate. Any expert of Afghan affairs will confirm that this country *does not* have a deeply rooted tradition of anti-Shia violence, nor any widespread movement motivated by this sort of an agenda. Unlike Pakistan, unfortunately, where a significant shiaphobic current holding up to genocidal views actually exists (it's a small-scale minority, of course, but it is present nonetheless). The fact that "I"SIS-K originally appeared in Pakistan and not in Afghanistan is telling in this regard.

Indeed, modern day Afghanistan was never plagued by such a phenomenon until the CIA left their "I"SIS minions behind. Ethnicity-based discrimination, especially against Hazaras yes, but not sect-based marginalization. There is by the way a Sunni community among the Hazaras, and they too were treated as second class citizens. Because historically in Afghanistan the criterion for social, economical and political discrimination has been language or so-called ethnicity, but not religious denomination.

Concerning the dress code and other such domestic issues, since when is Iran supposed to go on a human rights crusade, a feminist one at that, and meddle in the affairs of neighboring states? It's not Iran's business what the Taleban decide in this area, unless they try to impose it on Iran. Their country, their rules. One may express one's individual disapproval with stricter hejab rules, but let's not extrapolate by presenting this as some sort of an alarming political challenge to Iran because it isn't, nor by equating the Taleban with "I"SIS because that would smack of ignorance or of deliberate fallacy.

So as long as the Taleban do not show any signs of wanting to undermine Iran's interests or Iran's national security, any notion of "preemptive" action against them is mindless. The day they actually commit a serious offense against Iran is the day Iran should respond with full force. And no, it is *not* guaranteed that they will, nor do their hejab laws imply anything in this regard.

In the meantime, narratives trying to bring into focus every single debatable Taleban policy as if they had any bearing on Iran, are just there to create animosity, in hopes of generating a conflict where there is none. Equally clear is the identity of powers which are actively seeking to drag Iran into unnecessary military adventures, while at the same time propagating against the actually warranted and inevitable interventions. It's enough to notice that Iranian reformists and moderates i.e. the west's fifth column are the only ones keen on picking a fight with Afghanistan - the same people who oppose Iran's support for the anti-zionist Resistance, the same people who had a problem with Iran rescuing an allied government in Syria.

It actually shows how desperate this front has become about the fact that no security threat has emanated from the Taleban. They're so hopeless that the only option they're left with, other than using their infiltrated agents both in Iran and Afghanistan to try and provoke some clash, is to rehash western secularist discourse about primitive Taleban oppressing women and homosexuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Quiet day ... time for some Iran random photos:




Ahvaz bridge





Mashhad..Immam Reza shrine





Tectonic plates meet.. collide and go up in Iran....




Perspolis





Poet Saadi tomb in shiraz




4000 year old Iranian Tree.




Iranian Radar workstation..





Iranian Kilo after full overhaul by Iran..in Iran.




mashhad




Renovated Iranian "Cobras"..canopy looks brand new..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Concerning the dress code and other such domestic issues, since when is Iran supposed to go on a human rights crusade,* a feminist one at that*, and meddle in the affairs of neighboring states?



“A feminist one at that”?

Your post implies that if it was a man’s rights being negatively impacted then there would grounds for intervention? At the very least it’s poorly worded to make it seem like you think women’s rights are trivial affairs to worry about. At worst, well.....let’s not go there.



SalarHaqq said:


> rehash western secularist discourse about primitive Taleban oppressing women and homosexuals.



Your admiration for “low security threat” that emanates from Taliban rule is high. But the more they crack down on women (who you may or may not care about) and on the youth, the more you are going to see an exodus of Afghans to Iran’s borders and Pakistanis borders. The more refugees who will try to enter Iran. Which again puts a strain on Iran’s limited resources. This is why Iran wants an inclusive government in Afghanistan and stability and basic human rights.

Taliban went on a PR spree saying how 2022 is not 1998 and now they have supposedly evolved and moderated. I and others were very skeptical of this. Others weren’t.

Well it appears Taliban think they can take Afghanistan back to 1998 and the fact is they cannot. Afghan society has drastically changed in that 20 years. It’s like taking Iraq back to Saddam like rule. This only going to lead to further destabilization. ISIS will be able to exploit this fractionalization in society to conduct more attacks and grow. They did this well in terrorist held areas of Syria.

Now you are correct what happens in another country should be the affairs of that country....to an extent. Except Iran helps the oppressed around the Middle East (Yemen, Syria, Palestine, Bahrain). Afghanistan is no different. Their people are being repressed, but as long as it’s not by a Western backed agent country it seems you say we should look the other way. Even in some hypocritical world if that were true, what happens in Afghanistan has a direct bearing on Iran’s borders for better or for worse.

You think refugee crisis is bad now, just wait till next winter with wheat prices soaring around the world and Taliban not able to provide to the entire country.


----------



## _Nabil_

zartosht said:


> New video on the battle of Carrhae that focuses on the aftermath for the poor roman survivors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing how well known the battle of teuteborg forest is in the west. which was a classic ambush. But so little is known about this battle. Which was far more destructive for the Romans physically and psycologically.
> 
> *Julian the apostate* was one of the most competent Roman emperors in their history. he led a near 100k Invasion army into Iran. Julian was killed in battle by the Iranian army, his entire remaining army was encircled, and shapur famously imposed a humiliating peace treaty on them in exchange for their lives (which among other things, contributed to stereotypes about Iranians and their historical negotiating skills
> 
> Valerian was captured as a slave, and his entire army was slaughtered or captured to the last man. One of the few battles in history where both the Roman emperor, and the Iranian Shahanshah were both personally leading their armies, and both sides brought out the full weight of their respective armies. Including the bulk of the elite forces that usually stayed with the shahanshah/emperor .
> 
> View attachment 842001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the situation was reversed, and the Iranian king captured. It would have become one of the great events of western history. With 5256 movies and books about it. But nobody knows about it.
> 
> You literally have clowns like Trump make claims that "Iran has never won a war, but never lost a negotiation" and not a single person challenges him on the facts... we need to promote our history more.
> 
> The Roman era is one of the jewels and pride of western history. After its fall, it was called the "dark ages" as the regressed massively in every department for hundreds of years. Just imagine how powerful Iran was to repeatedly humiliate Rome in their absolute prime?


I'll blame the Iranian cinema industry not dealing with such epic story.


TheImmortal said:


> Just your friendly neighborhood Taliban we were told would be such a beacon of hope to society—you know as long as you arent a women or haven’t advanced past the Renaissance period of human history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan's Taliban order women to cover up head to toe
> 
> 
> Afghanistan’s Taliban rulers on Saturday ordered all Afghan women to wear head-to-toe clothing in public — a sharp, hard-line pivot that confirmed the worst fears of rights activists and was bound to further complicate Taliban dealings with an already distrustful international community. It was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Their land, their rules. As simple as that .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523066176452308993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523262183068794884


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Busy Political day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523236811488718850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523181224671342592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523143345492705280

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522718569393442821

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522715094093864963

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

TheImmortal said:


> Just your friendly neighborhood Taliban we were told would be such a beacon of hope to society—you know as long as you arent a women or haven’t advanced past the Renaissance period of human history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan's Taliban order women to cover up head to toe
> 
> 
> Afghanistan’s Taliban rulers on Saturday ordered all Afghan women to wear head-to-toe clothing in public — a sharp, hard-line pivot that confirmed the worst fears of rights activists and was bound to further complicate Taliban dealings with an already distrustful international community. It was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Well , this ensure Afghanistan remain weak and doesn't become a threat for us ... so lets them be ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

OldTwilight said:


> Well , this ensure Afghanistan remain weak and doesn't become a threat for us ... so lets them be ...


what @TheImmortal is missing about the Afghanistan situation vis-a-vis Iran is that as of today, THINGS ARE DIFFERENT - Taliban are too weak to attack Iran, and they are MORE DEPENDENT ON Iran today than ever. why? well who else can they "rely on"? Not Pakistan, because Pakistan has played dirty and used Taliban as cannon fodder for its US politics in Afghanistan, and not US, because US hates that Taliban forced their retreat from Afghanistan, and Afghanistan being broke and a recovering war nation means it needs any helpful supporting neighbor to help it get back on its feet, and as of today, thats China and Iran! Beef with Iran means Afghanistan will lack affordable gas and oil, food, transit routes, intelligence and military equipment, all kinds of things.The end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zartosht

_Nabil_ said:


> I'll blame the Iranian cinema industry not dealing with such epic story.



Thats true.....Cinema plays a big role in culture, we need to do better in this department... It plays a huge part in culture and national pride.

one of the biggest epics of western Cinema and shakespeare single handedly made cleopatra, one of the most vile, disgusting women in history to be the greatest beauty, tragic love story, innocent oppressed princess. Western cinema carefully gets around the fact that she was a whore who slept with anybody to advance her political ambitions. 

She had a affair with caesar, and plotted against her entire family, to get herself to become the vassal king of Rome, at the expense of the colonisation of egypt/slaughter of her family.

she then slept with mark anthony, and gave him full support in his invasion of Iran. in exchange for him executing her sister that was in Roman captivity (who was a potential replacement in waiting for her). Mark Anthonys invasion was slaughtered by Iran, which weakend him in the future civil war he had and lost with augustus. this entire chapter is skipped in western history/cinema/plays.. you could make 20 good movies about that story alone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## _Nabil_

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Busy Political day











Iran confirms EU envoy visit to save stalled nuclear deal talks


Enrique Mora to visit Tehran in an effort to find a solution to a months-long standoff between Tehran and Washington.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522996680550797312
In our lifetime we could witness the fall of Capitalism—the premier economic model that has powered modern human history.

A model that had inherent flaws that led to widening income inequality and destroyed the ability for working class to have a “livable wage”. Lack of ownership of assets and perpetual debt on middle class lead to social economic factors of declining child birth.

*what happens when a capitalistic country that:

A) relies on stable or increasing young labor force

B) consumption of products by said labor force to produce most of GDP

Suddenly no longer has a sufficient amount of childbirths to produce such a labor force? 

Answer? It likely collapses*. *We have seen highly advanced civilizations “disappear” (Mayans) in the past.*

The countries that notice this (China, US) are moving full pace to automate (artificial intelligence) as much of their economy as possible. But that only solves the A problem (size of labor force needed). It doesn’t fix the other problem that is equally as important...a large population that consumes goods to power GDP.

This is a pressing issue affecting most if not all the countries in the world. I have talked about it in the past.

A country that doesn’t produce enough children will run into economic growth problems and eventually collapse as it slowly becomes a failed state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522996680550797312
> In our lifetime we could witness the fall of Capitalism—the premier economic model that has powered modern human history.
> 
> A model that had inherent flaws that led to widening income inequality and destroyed the ability for working class to have a “livable wage”. Lack of ownership of assets and perpetual debt on middle class lead to social economic factors of declining child birth.
> 
> *what happens when a capitalistic country that:
> 
> A) relies on stable or increasing young labor force
> 
> B) consumption of products by said labor force to produce most of GDP
> 
> Suddenly no longer has a sufficient amount of childbirths to produce such a labor force?
> 
> Answer? It likely collapses*. *We have seen highly advanced civilizations “disappear” (Mayans) in the past.*
> 
> The countries that notice this (China, US) are moving full pace to automate (artificial intelligence) as much of their economy as possible. But that only solves the A problem (size of labor force needed). It doesn’t fix the other problem that is equally as important...a large population that consumes goods to power GDP.
> 
> This is a pressing issue affecting most if not all the countries in the world. I have talked about it in the past.
> 
> A country that doesn’t produce enough children will run into economic growth problems and eventually collapse as it slowly becomes a failed state.


The problem with that capitalist system is that it eventually runs its course and needs a reset because all the capital has acclimated into the hands of the few, and it is no longer a free market competition. The system would then need to blow up and start again and let the Pareto distribution run its course. We are reaching the later stages it seems. No more American dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## BigMelatonin

Stryker1982 said:


> The problem with that capitalist system is that it eventually runs its course and needs a reset because all the capital has acclimated into the hands of the few, and it is no longer a free market competition. The system would then need to blow up and start again and let the Pareto distribution run its course. We are reaching the later stages it seems. No more American dream.


I would argue that what you describe is not failure of the "free market" but capitalism functioning as it is intended. The purpose of capitalism _is_ capital accumulation. Naturally those with the most capital (capital previously acquired through methods of primitive accumulation such as feudalism, enclosure, and colonialism) will subequently be able to accumulate more and more capital - it will never be distributed evenly. Capitalism does "reset" in a sense when the economy inevitably enters a depression every once in a while. The problem is that these resets are becoming more frequent since the 90s and the unfortunate effect of capitalism in crisis is that it leads to fascism, as it did in Germany and Italy before and will be the ultimate fate of the US as well.

The creation of a domestic labor aristocracy and the "American dream" was largely the result of unequal exchange and overseas worker exploitation in the global south. The vast majority of people living in the US at least have a roof over the head and indoor plumbing. This creates domestic support for the current economic system because they're at least better off than the poor workers in the "third world." This largely started after FDR's New Deal, which in many ways was an act of desperation after the Great Depression to prevent a full blown revolution.
However, as more countries continue to sign mutually beneficial trade agreements with China, rather than exploitative ones as had previously been the case with the US and Europe, that exploitation will no longer be possible and the middle class will slowly cease to exist. An unfortunate secondary effect this will have is that the US will have to direct more and more of its capital glut from overseas markets to the only domestic industry it has - it's arms industry, and will start more wars overseas as a result.

What is happening in the US now was described/predicted by Marx back in the 1800s. The rate of profit naturally has a tendency of falling and is counter acted by the lowering of workers wages (in the US a stagnant minimum wage despite inflation and rising cost of living), increased exploitation of the work force, and the creation of a reserve army of labor. The recent overturn of Roe vs. Wade was not a coincidence or culture war as many think and is directly related to the latter two. There has been the development of some dissent among the working class in the US spawning the "no one wants to work" meme. Recriminalizing abortions accomplishes 3 things:
1. increased precarity of the working class who must provide for larger families and thus will be more willing to take low paying, over-exploitative jobs.
2. increased population growth and subsequent creation of the reserve army of labor.
3. increased criminalization of the working class as a result of illegal abortions, stripping them of their voting rights and decreasing their ability to participate in the political system.

This was largely why the war on drugs was started by Reagan. By increasing criminalization he created a captive work force in his prisons (slavery is not illegal in the US constitution if it is punishment for a crime), increased precarity for those who are released back into the population, and less worker class individuals being allowed to participate in the electoral system. All this has happened in the past and will happen again until capitalism dies a final death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Americans wanted, the whole world said Ameen. 

I wanted, a few said Ameen.






Let it be a lesson for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

What I'm wondering is if Erdogan will actually allow a fair election and step down. I have my doubts.






Don't forget Russians have also gotten their hands on countless Javelins and German Panzerfaust as well. They're now training some of their troops and allied militia to use them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523187312347074560
At the current rate, it seems like its only a matter of time before the Russians close the pincer on Kramatorsk. The Ukrainians are however reportedly planning a large scale counter attack in mid June-July with foreign supplied weapons like tanks, apcs, artillery, etc. If that fails then I'm guessing that the Russians will have to take Odessa next ? One thing is for sure NATO wants this war to go on for as long as possible.






US intentions against Russia are crystal clear. The US is also intent on building a NATO in the South China Sea and possibly provoking China by pressuring Taiwan to formally declare itself as an independent nation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518502738551840769
So the US are intent on building an alliance to surround China, by strengthening alliances with Japan, South Korea specifically. China in a show of brilliant political maneuvering has overstepped the US plan and now China the Solomon Islands have signed a defense pact.

China will now be replacing Australia's former role of peacekeeping duties, although largely without firearms, since the nation doesn't have a large firearms issue. The deal could also allow China to refuel at the island or send troops in case of an outright emergency. Some in Australia are now openly advocating regime change and the US has not ruled out the use of force if China establishes a defacto military base in the Solomon islands.

Australia's defense minister even compared present times to the 1930's and stated that China could potentially launch a chemical attack in the next 4 years. My question is, where the f#ck are they getting these ideas from ?








https://www.news.com.au/world/asia/peter-dutton-warns-australia-of-dire-china-situation-fears-of-chemical-attack-on-ally/news-story/acb46b6306fc9855b477fa97220b16ce

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> “A feminist one at that”?
> 
> Your post implies that if it was a man’s rights being negatively impacted then there would grounds for intervention? At the very least it’s poorly worded to make it seem like you think women’s rights are trivial affairs to worry about. At worst, well.....let’s not go there.



My opinion is that none of these considerations warrant actual military intervention, independently of what group is said to be negatively impacted. However, feminism is a separate imposture of its own. For Iran to base foreign policy on feminism, it would not just need to cease being an Islamic Republic, but also cease being a country which minimally values its tradition and culture.



TheImmortal said:


> Your admiration for “low security threat” that emanates from Taliban rule is high. But the more they crack down on women (who you may or may not care about) and on the youth, the more you are going to see an exodus of Afghans to Iran’s borders and Pakistanis borders. The more refugees who will try to enter Iran. Which again puts a strain on Iran’s limited resources. This is why Iran wants an inclusive government in Afghanistan and stability and basic human rights.



I'm sure Afghans don't care about hejab laws nor about the banning of western-imported forms of entertainment. Afghanistan isn't comparable to Iran, whose society has experienced a much greater degree of modernization, which in turn makes it vulnerable to the diffusion of secularist ideas. Moreover Iran has been subjected to over four decades of hyper-intensive social engineering, psy-ops and propaganda in promotion of westernized lifestyles by powerful enemies.

The reason for the exodus of Afghans has been twofold: lack of security, which was largely remedied with the end of major combat operations, and especially their economical situation. Sadly the country has become one of the least developed and poorest in the world.

Of course the US regime freezing 7 billion USD in Afghan assets has not exactly been helpful:

https://www.npr.org/2022/02/14/1080...-7-billion-in-afghan-assets-frozen-in-the-u-s

This combined with the worldwide development of modern means and networks of transportation equals mass emigration. Most countries suffering this predicament are experiencing emigration (whether in Africa, Latin America, South Asia etc), and practically none is implementing sharia law.



TheImmortal said:


> Taliban went on a PR spree saying how 2022 is not 1998 and now they have supposedly evolved and moderated. I and others were very skeptical of this. Others weren’t.



To me what matters is whether or not they endanger Iran's interests and whether or not they will trample the guiding principles of the Islamic Republic, among which I count the general safety of Persian-speaking Sunni Afghans as well as Shia Muslim Afghans.



TheImmortal said:


> Well it appears Taliban think they can take Afghanistan back to 1998 and the fact is they cannot. Afghan society has drastically changed in that 20 years. It’s like taking Iraq back to Saddam like rule. This only going to lead to further destabilization. ISIS will be able to exploit this fractionalization in society to conduct more attacks and grow. They did this well in terrorist held areas of Syria.



The proportion of Afghan women who have a severe problem with observing hejab should hardly surpass 0,5% if at all, and these are concentrated in certain wealthy areas of Kabul. Yes, many certainly prefer 'regular' hejab over having to cover their faces, but to most of the latter this alone will not be reason enough to emigrate.

Afghan society has changed, but not in the sense of becoming secular or liberal. Experts agree that western attempts at "nation-building" along secular democratic lines have truly been a failure.



TheImmortal said:


> Now you are correct what happens in another country should be the affairs of that country....to an extent. Except Iran helps the oppressed around the Middle East (Yemen, Syria, Palestine, Bahrain). Afghanistan is no different. Their people are being repressed, but as long as it’s not by a Western backed agent country it seems you say we should look the other way. Even in some hypocritical world if that were true, what happens in Afghanistan has a direct bearing on Iran’s borders for better or for worse.



Mandatory hejab in public and the like don't represent oppression in my book.

I don't look the other way around if the oppressor isn't western or western-backed, for example I agree with Iran's support for Afghan fighters against Soviet occupation in the 1980's, as well as with Iran's intervention in Bosnia-Herzegovina in the 1990's (although the destabilization of ex-Yugoslavia ultimately was a western-led plot).



TheImmortal said:


> You think refugee crisis is bad now, just wait till next winter with wheat prices soaring around the world and Taliban not able to provide to the entire country.



This is certainly true (as indicated above), economic issues will lead to further emigration from Afghanistan. Iran can help in this regard though (and I don't mean free handouts only).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Treasonous Ukraine regime renamed Donetsk settlement into "New York":

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_(Ukraine)

What Uncle Toms.






Imagine if Iranian equivalents of these NATO-vassals came to power... They'd probably be glad to rename Tehran as "Las Vegas" and Takhte Jamshid as "San Francisco".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523407434198695936
If true, I take this as a positive development for iran and it allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523407434198695936
> If true, I take this as a positive development for iran and it allies.



Well, there’s gonna be an increase in Zionist airstrikes then. No Russians to hang around and make the Israelis maybe not strike lol.

Idk what to exactly make of this.


----------



## OldTwilight

They increased Internet price just last month , now they want to increase it again ... 

They want to make internet too expensive , so people can't use it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

SalarHaqq said:


> Treasonous Ukraine regime renamed Donetsk settlement into "New York":
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_(Ukraine)
> 
> What Uncle Toms.
> 
> View attachment 842463
> 
> 
> Imagine Iranian equivalents of these Ukrainian NATO-vassals getting into power... They'd probably be glad to rename Tehran as "Las Vegas" and Takhte Jamshid as "San Francisco".



Dont worry, The Russians will fully de-nazify/de-westernize ukraine. 
These Ukies have signs in ukie/english. But not Russian, even though its the common language of mariupol. 

What does that tell you?










Putin made a fiery speech ill post if i find again, that went something like:

"These guys think that by economic attacks and threats they can intimidate Russia into submission. But History has shown , we Russians are not like that, and will never become anybodies vassal "


Only an utter fool thinks putin is going to give up without achieving every single goal. If anything, Strong ukie/western resistance only validated his military decision. As waiting longer would have meant an even stronger ukraine more deeply entrenched in the western camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

_Nabil_ said:


> Iran confirms EU envoy visit to save stalled nuclear deal talks
> 
> 
> Enrique Mora to visit Tehran in an effort to find a solution to a months-long standoff between Tehran and Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


.....because neither US nor EU can actually fight a new war. smh.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523407434198695936





TheImmortal said:


> If true, I take this as a positive development for iran and it allies.


Agreed, Iranian strategic patience even outdid Russia, good job Iran.

Iran will get a lot more "freedom to operate" in Syria as long as the Ukraine war stays serious and hot. Israel loses more in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523654575429144576

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Russians inspect destroyed Ukrainian position and move on. North Donbas.

The Russians are slowly but methodically tightening the noose, pincer around the final target of Kramatorsk. They are now using combined arms, reconnaissance and alot of artillery to destroy Ukrainian ambush positions ahead of time before moving on with overwhelming force.

What I find most disappointing about the Russians is their lack of drone usage. I mean they have some decent prototypes but they never mass produced them except for mostly the Orlon-10. Realistically at this point Iran or Turkey are like a drone superpowers compared to Russia. Even the Houthis are more adept at using drones than the Russians.

This is probably partly due to the fact that the Russians have such a massive airforce of over 1000 fighter jets, so they relly on it, but realistically, losing a pilot, which takes years to train and fighter jet worth tens of millions is a matter of national prestige and it's a huge investment, it's a massive loss. On the other hand losing a drone here and there is not a big deal.

I mean think about it, even for the price of one SU-30, if it costs Russia let's say $40 million to build or $30 million, they could easily build 30 or more Mohajer--6 type drones for that price. They really slipped in this department. That and their initial rush to Kiev thinking it would be like another Crimea.

Anyways it seems that they've now rectified the situation. Now all we can is to wait and see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523403242155044865

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashool

الأعرابي said:


> Any Iranians here know the name of the song or got a YouTube link to the full song?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522597686012174336


are u fool they are speak persian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Turks used to do this to the Syrian Army.... now it has come full circule:



https://cdn.mashreghnews.ir/d/2022/05/09/0/3475519.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Ladies and gentlemen






واریز یارانه جدید آغاز شد/ جزئیات پرداخت کمک‌معیشتی 300 و 400 هزار تومانی- اخبار اقتصاد ایران - اخبار اقتصادی تسنیم | Tasnim


بر اساس اعلام بانک مرکزی واریز یارانه جدید 300 و 400 هزار تومانی به حساب سرپرستان خانوار آغاز شد.




www.tasnimnews.com





10% top wealthy and rich is here


----------



## 925boy

Blue In Green said:


> Well, there’s gonna be an increase in Zionist airstrikes then


Iranian has been dealing with this for a long time and is ok with it.


Blue In Green said:


> . No Russians to hang around and make the Israelis maybe not strike lol.


No! No Russians to interfere with Iranian retaliation or counter attacks on Israel in Syria! Russia has prevented heavier Iranian weapons and air defense systems from entering Syria, such as Bavars, Tabas, Khordad 3rd, etc.

But if Russia "transfers" too many bases and locations to Iran, Russia will never get them back. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drmeson

الأعرابي said:


> Without using Google what’s 1+1?



Group Dingo - Poshte Baghe Molavi (originally sung by late Naser Abdollahi). Bandari tune ..

... 

in 2-3 days I will post something very useful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Oh man this is the most amazing country in the world.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523716534186651648


----------



## sha ah

but Russia is running out of missiles 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523904969430163456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So the situation for the Ukrainians is much worse than I thought. As you can see in this map, two northern pincers are around 20-30 km away from Kramatorsk and another potential southern pincer is 40-50 km away ? It's basically game over for the Ukrainians in Donbas.

I mean I hear that they're planning a large scale counter attack in mid June-July but won't Russia just wipe out any major formations off the map with their satellite reconnaissance, missiles, jets, rockets, artillery ? I mean in the western media they keep saying that Russia is running out of missiles but just 12 hours ago or so Russia hit Odessa with half a dozen or more missiles.

This is the reality. The circle in the center is Kramatorsk.






Meanwhile in the western mainstream media you hear trash like this. Complete and utter lies by a retired US General. Isn't it funny how American politicians can't afford universal healthcare ? The US is the only industrialized nation without it. 10% of their population has no access to healthcare. Homelessness, poverty is running rampant, drugs, tent cities, but they can't fix those problems, they can't afford it.

However when it comes to war, they can always more than easily afford it. The military industrial complex is like a giant octopus which has already devoured the US government. I mean Lloyd Austin, their current secretary of defense used to be on the board of directors for Raytheon. I mean... what else can I say.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523917383659769856
This must be an old system. The interior is Cold War era systems. Look at the electronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran faces second year of big wheat imports after drought, says grain union


Iran will need to import at least 7 million tonnes of wheat in the year to March 2023, marking a second year of high imports as drought continues to affect domestic production, the chairman of Iran's Grain Union said on Tuesday.




t.co

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Not that surprising, the whole world is facing droughts and Iran's doesn't have that much farmland anyways, it's very mountainous and some desert terrain in the east so. Atleast Iran has more than enough resources and funding to buy wheat for its people.



TheImmortal said:


> Iran faces second year of big wheat imports after drought, says grain union
> 
> 
> Iran will need to import at least 7 million tonnes of wheat in the year to March 2023, marking a second year of high imports as drought continues to affect domestic production, the chairman of Iran's Grain Union said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.co

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

sha ah said:


> Not that surprising, the whole world is facing droughts and Iran's doesn't have that much farmland anyways, it's very mountainous and some desert terrain in the east so. Atleast Iran has more than enough resources and funding to buy wheat for its people.


I'd rather hang all the previous ministers of agriculture, then the actual one

*Rice production stands at 2.9m tons in a year

Iran is the third-largest producer of watermelon in the world.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Shawnee dear bro, 

@Falcon29 is a Professional Zionist, he knows Arabic language well better than many of us. I always doubted the guy, at the time of ISIS uprising, he and his collegues were actively Takfiring Shia Muslims. I went through his comments years ago, he called Shias the absolute Kuffar. But after ISIS demise, he denied it all. 

He and his likes in social media have an specified job, they have to create religious faultlines amongst Muslims. His line of thought is, Iran is an enemy of Sunnis, Shias and Sunnis are enemies and Muslims can never be united. They have spread lies and forged stories about Hezbollah and Iran in Syria. Be careful when arguing with that Zionist, he knows us well and he knows how to touch the nerves of Arabs and Persians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

What are the odds?



TheImmortal said:


> Iran faces second year of big wheat imports after drought, says grain union
> 
> 
> Iran will need to import at least 7 million tonnes of wheat in the year to March 2023, marking a second year of high imports as drought continues to affect domestic production, the chairman of Iran's Grain Union said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.co





_Nabil_ said:


> I'd rather hang all the previous ministers of agriculture, then the actual one
> 
> *Rice production stands at 2.9m tons in a year
> 
> Iran is the third-largest producer of watermelon in the world.*


This will probably remain the trend for Iran and basically the rest of the region. Wheat demand will continue to grow. Most of this region + North Africa is incapable for producing 100% for its people, and we have alot of mouths to feed. We just don't have the right land for it.


----------



## sha ah

So according to the IMF Economic Outlook (April 2022), Iran's GDP, because of energy prices I'm guessing, is currently slated to be 1.7 trillion this year.



https://www.imf.org/external/datamapper/datasets/WEO



The energy prices have brought Iran's GDP per capita to $20,260. I was pretty surprised since it increased significantly. Turkey is currently at $8000, Saudi Arabia $28.700, Oman $23,000, USA $76,000, Canada $57,000

So obviously Iran should have a pretty hefty budget surplus this year. The question is, what to do with it ? I feel like just distributing evenly among all citizens would simply create more inflation at a time of heightened inflation all over the globe. Even giving it to Iran's poor is a temporary solution.

I feel like they should give some selected subsidies to Iran's poorest and also create as much employment as possible by investing in more infrastructure and free education, employment workshops specifically for the poor and struggling families and individuals of the nation.


----------



## sha ah

Covid-19, 6 died in Iran today. Vaccination rates have also maxed out so I think the nation is pretty much done with it at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Tech war: US mulls crippling ban on exports to Chinese chip makers, report says


The United States is considering banning American suppliers from selling advanced equipment to Chinese chip makers, a move that could hinder China's drive towards technological self-sufficiency, according to a report by The Information on Monday. The report, which cited anonymous sources, said...




www.yahoo.com





China is still highly reliant on core US technology for their semiconductor chips. This prevents China from truly being independent at this point in time.

Iran’s semiconductor industry is basically non existent and its basically impossible for Iran to establish a semiconductor supply chain free of western tech even if it decided to be a semiconductor producing country.


----------



## sha ah

Keep in mind, most household appliances, smartphones, laptops and even advanced weapons like ballistic / cruise missiles don't require anything close to the most advanced microchips. I believe that the average cars use semiconductors with 40-90 nano meters if I'm not mistaken ?

China is capable of producing semiconductors and since the sanctions were imposed a few years ago, they have made it a primary goal to become more self sufficient and competitive in the field. 

Since then the Chinese have invested heavily in the industry and they have managed to yield impressive results. However the quality of their chips are still not on par with Taiwan, although currently China does outsell Taiwan.









China’s Share of Global Chip Sales Now Surpasses Taiwan's, Closing in on Europe's and Japan's


Global chip sales from Chinese companies are on the rise, largely due to increasing U.S.-China tensions and a whole-of-nation effort to advance China’s chip s




www.semiconductors.org





Taiwan is currently planning on mass producing a 3 nano meter chip in the second half of 2022 but keep in mind that is their cutting edge. I believe that Chinese companies on average mass produce 7 -14 nm chips. 

A common, basic smartphone these days uses 14 nm and 10 years ago the processors of average laptops used 32 nm. Recently IBM has produced a 2 nm chip and that's considered state of the art right now.









IBM says it has created the world's smallest and most powerful microchip | CNN Business


The semiconductor industry's constant challenge is to make microchips that are smaller, faster, more powerful and more energy efficient — simultaneously.




www.cnn.com





Iran produces some microchips, on a very small scale and obviously nowhere near the level of quality as the top players, but hey you have to start somewhere. It just takes time and patience to make progress.

This video has already been shared but since it's relevant, I'll share it again








TheImmortal said:


> Tech war: US mulls crippling ban on exports to Chinese chip makers, report says
> 
> 
> The United States is considering banning American suppliers from selling advanced equipment to Chinese chip makers, a move that could hinder China's drive towards technological self-sufficiency, according to a report by The Information on Monday. The report, which cited anonymous sources, said...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is still highly reliant on core US technology for their semiconductor chips. This prevents China from truly being independent at this point in time.
> 
> Iran’s semiconductor industry is basically non existent and its basically impossible for Iran to establish a semiconductor supply chain free of western tech even if it decided to be a semiconductor producing country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

@Shawnee 

هنوزم می‌گی کرش نیست؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Keep in mind, most household appliances, smartphones, laptops and even advanced weapons like ballistic / cruise missiles don't require anything close to the most advanced microchips. I believe that the average cars use semiconductors with 40-90 nano meters if I'm not mistaken ?
> 
> China is capable of producing semiconductors and since the sanctions were imposed a few years ago, they have made it a primary goal to become more self sufficient and competitive in the field.
> 
> Since then the Chinese have invested heavily in the industry and they have managed to yield impressive results. However the quality of their chips are still not on par with Taiwan, although currently China does outsell Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s Share of Global Chip Sales Now Surpasses Taiwan's, Closing in on Europe's and Japan's
> 
> 
> Global chip sales from Chinese companies are on the rise, largely due to increasing U.S.-China tensions and a whole-of-nation effort to advance China’s chip s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.semiconductors.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwan is currently planning on mass producing a 3 nano meter chip in the second half of 2022 but keep in mind that is their cutting edge. I believe that Chinese companies on average mass produce 7 -14 nm chips.
> 
> A common, basic smartphone these days uses 14 nm and 10 years ago the processors of average laptops used 32 nm. Recently IBM has produced a 2 nm chip and that's considered state of the art right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBM says it has created the world's smallest and most powerful microchip | CNN Business
> 
> 
> The semiconductor industry's constant challenge is to make microchips that are smaller, faster, more powerful and more energy efficient — simultaneously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran produces some microchips, on a very small scale and obviously nowhere near the level of quality as the top players, but hey you have to start somewhere. It just takes time and patience to make progress.
> 
> This video has already been shared but since it's relevant, I'll share it again




Problem is China reliance on Western machines in order to produce below the 9nm level.

China needs to imagine a scenario where like Iran and Russia it is now a pariah. Especially if it tries to go after Taiwan military. China unlike Iran and Russia is not energy independent and thus is vulnerable to energy supply shocks.

While Iran and Russia will likely supply China in the event of a oil embargo. The insurance on tankers and other actions as a means to reduce Chinese oil supply even a little bit will be taken.

The good news is China is a lot more technologically independent of the west than Russia could ever hope to be. But the areas they are dependent are critical areas of the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

That's why the Chinese are saving up as much gold and foreign currency as possible and also building pipelines from Russia to China. They better make sure those pipeline networks are deep enough. Honestly if the Chinese are smart they should build massive underground facilities and store crude. I mean like as deep as humanly possible underneath mountain ranges.



TheImmortal said:


> Problem is China reliance on Western machines in order to produce below the 9nm level.
> 
> China needs to imagine a scenario where like Iran and Russia it is now a pariah. Especially if it tries to go after Taiwan military. China unlike Iran and Russia is not energy independent and thus is vulnerable to energy supply shocks.
> 
> While Iran and Russia will likely supply China in the event of a oil embargo. The insurance on tankers and other actions as a means to reduce Chinese oil supply even a little bit will be taken.
> 
> The good news is China is a lot more technologically independent of the west than Russia could ever hope to be. But the areas they are dependent are critical areas of the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> @Shawnee
> 
> هنوزم می‌گی کرش نیست؟​


قبل جنگ کرش نبود
من بعد جنگ کلیت بازار رو عوض کردم

خودم بهت سیگنال ریزش رو دادم
یادته 

سر و شونه گریان و گفتم به ۲۰ که گفتی میرسیم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> قبل جنگ کرش نبود
> من بعد جنگ کلیت بازار رو عوض کردم
> 
> خودم بهت سیگنال ریزش رو دادم
> یادته
> 
> سر و شونه گریان و گفتم به ۲۰ که گفتی میرسیم


با گونی دارم لونا می‌خرم به امید اینکه ترا برگرده دوباره
اگه بر نگرده ضرر شدیدی کردم که حالاحالاها جبران نمی‌شه

یادته می‌گفتم کافیه فقط آمریکا نرخ بهره رو ببره بالا تا بریم ۳۰ هزار؟ گفتی بایدن جراتش رو نداره؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> با گونی دارم لونا می‌خرم به امید اینکه ترا برگرده دوباره
> اگه بر نگرده ضرر شدیدی کردم که حالاحالاها جبران نمی‌شه
> 
> یادته می‌گفتم کافیه فقط آمریکا نرخ بهره رو ببره بالا تا بریم ۳۰ هزار؟ گفتی بایدن جراتش رو نداره؟​



شورت هم بکن 

دوباره ممکنه بیت بریزه

شت کوین شورت کن با حد ضرر



Shawnee said:


> شورت هم بکن
> 
> دوباره ممکنه بیت بریزه
> 
> شت کوین شورت کن با حد ضرر



جنگ نمیشد اینطور نمیشد
بایدن هم البته کمکی نکرد


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> شورت هم بکن
> 
> دوباره ممکنه بیت بریزه
> 
> شت کوین شورت کن با حد ضرر


احتمال زیاد بیت بره روی ۲۰ هزار ساپورت تشکیل بده
می‌ترسم شورت کنم دوباره بره بالا
امیدم به روسیه بود که یه حرکتی بزنه ۹ می که اتفاقی نیافتاد

به نظرم ترا در نهایت دوباره بر می‌گرده روی ۱ دلار پگ می‌شه
و در اون صورت لونا حداقل ۵ برابر می‌شه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> احتمال زیاد بیت بره روی ۲۰ هزار ساپورت تشکیل بده
> می‌ترسم شورت کنم دوباره بره بالا
> امیدم به روسیه بود که یه حرکتی بزنه ۹ می که اتفاقی نیافتاد
> 
> به نظرم ترا در نهایت دوباره بر می‌گرده روی ۱ دلار پگ می‌شه
> و در اون صورت لونا حداقل ۵ برابر می‌شه​




پرایس اکشن
حد ضرر
شورت در جهت ترند بازار

اما خرید اسپات لونا مشکلی نداره اگه زیاد نخری

با شورت لونا و اینا کمی ضررم کم شد


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> پرایس اکشن
> حد ضرر
> شورت در جهت ترند بازار
> 
> اما خرید اسپات لونا مشکلی نداره اگه زیاد نخری


من که واقعیت‌اش امید ندارم تا قبل از ۲۰۲۴ دوباره برم توی سود
به نظرم این پول بلوکه شد تا ۲ سال دیگه. امیدوارم اون موقع ۱۰ برابر بشه

نهایت هنری که بکنم این هست که تورم ایران رو تا حدی خنثی کنم که ارزشش بیشتر نریزه
اگه پولم رو پارسال ماشین یا خونه تو اطراف تهران گرفته بودم الان حداقل ۵۰٪ رشد کرده بود

البته اگه تورم آمریکا بالاتر بره شاید بازار رمزارز یه تکون دوباره‌ای بخوره
با این وضعیت هم بعید نیست که آمریکا تورمش بالاتر بره. همین الان هم به زور تورم رو پایین نگه داشتند
اروپا هم که دیگه بدتر

اگه برجام امضاء نشه و روسیه هم همچنان تحریم بمونه و یه درگیری مختصر دیگه هم چین راه بندازه احتمال احیای بازار رمزارز هست​


----------



## Shawnee

برادر با ترند بازار نجنگ
Don’t catch the falling knife

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> برادر با ترند بازار نجنگ
> Don’t catch the falling knife


این نقض حرف پیشین خودت هست که هر جا ترس به بیشترین حد رسید وقت سود هست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من که واقعیت‌اش امید ندارم تا قبل از ۲۰۲۴ دوباره برم توی سود
> به نظرم این پول بلوکه شد تا ۲ سال دیگه. امیدوارم اون موقع ۱۰ برابر بشه
> 
> نهایت هنری که بکنم این هست که تورم ایران رو تا حدی خنثی کنم که ارزشش بیشتر نریزه
> اگه پولم رو پارسال ماشین یا خونه تو اطراف تهران گرفته بودم الان حداقل ۵۰٪ رشد کرده بود
> 
> البته اگه تورم آمریکا بالاتر بره شاید بازار رمزارز یه تکون دوباره‌ای بخوره
> با این وضعیت هم بعید نیست که آمریکا تورمش بالاتر بره. همین الان هم به زور تورم رو پایین نگه داشتند
> اروپا هم که دیگه بدتر
> 
> اگه برجام امضاء نشه و روسیه هم همچنان تحریم بمونه و یه درگیری مختصر دیگه هم چین راه بندازه احتمال احیای بازار رمزارز هست​



فانتوم و لونا ممکنه اول بشن ده سنت بعد رشد کنن

فاندامنتال داغونه


QWECXZ said:


> این نقض حرف پیشین خودت هست که هر جا ترس به بیشترین حد رسید وقت سود هست​



اول فاندامنتال رو نگاه کن که ممکنه با جنگ بدتر هم بشه

بعد سنتیمنت که ترس بالاست و خوبه

آخر تکنیکال
*ترس رو میخری بعد پیوت بخر نه در سقوط آزاد*

Follow the trend for leveraged trades

من تا فاندامنتال لرزانه ترس نمیخرم

جنگ نروژ و مولداوی شد چی
تاکتیکال هسته‌ای زدن چی

این ریزش فرق داره
معادلات جهانی داره عوض میشه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> فانتوم و لونا ممکنه اول بشن ده سنت بعد رشد کنن
> 
> فاندامنتال داغونه
> 
> 
> اول فاندامنتال رو نگاه کن که ممکنه با جنگ بدتر هم بشه
> 
> بعد سنتیمنت که ترس بالاست و خوبه
> 
> آخر تکنیکال
> *ترس رو میخری بعد پیوت بخر نه در سقوط آزاد*
> 
> Follow the trend for leveraged trades


اتفاقاً به نظر من فاندامنتال ترا اونقدرا هم داغون نیست
احتمال اینکه ترا بتونه با ۱ دلار پگ بشه دوباره هست
و اگه با ۱ دلار پگ بشه چون با لونا تو ترید آف هست لونا رو هم می‌کشه بالا به خاطر آربیتراژ

یه جورایی ۱۰ برابر شدن لونا تو همین بازار اگه بتونند ترا رو نجات بدن بعید نیست​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اتفاقاً به نظر من فاندامنتال ترا اونقدرا هم داغون نیست
> احتمال اینکه ترا بتونه با ۱ دلار پگ بشه دوباره هست
> و اگه با ۱ دلار پگ بشه چون با لونا تو ترید آف هست لونا رو هم می‌کشه بالا به خاطر آربیتراژ
> 
> یه جورایی ۱۰ برابر شدن لونا تو همین بازار اگه بتونند ترا رو نجات بدن بعید نیست​



با خرید اسپاتش اکی ام
خریدم مقدار کمی اسپات

اما فقط لونا نیست 
کلیت بازار هم هست


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> با خرید اسپاتش اکی ام
> خریدم مقدار کمی اسپات
> 
> اما فقط لونا نیست
> کلیت بازار هم هست


کلیت بازار هنوز کاملاً تو ابهام هست
هنوز می‌تونه برگرده روی ۴۰ هزار دلار
یا اینکه می‌تونه بره روی ۲۰ هزار دلار

الان اصلاً نمی‌شه پیش‌بینی کرد
یه بخشی از ریزش امروز بیت‌کوین و اتریوم به خاطر فروش دارایی‌های ترا برای بازگشت به پگ با دلار هست​


----------



## QWECXZ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521649506969870336

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## sha ah

Looks like Bitcoin is at a vital support now, rock bottom, looks like a good time to buy.



Shawnee said:


> قبل جنگ کرش نبود





Shawnee said:


> من بعد جنگ کلیت بازار رو عوض کردم
> 
> خودم بهت سیگنال ریزش رو دادم
> یادته
> 
> سر و شونه گریان و گفتم به ۲۰ که گفتی میرسیم


----------



## QWECXZ

تتر هم داره از هم می‌پاشه. پگش رو از دست داده و شده ۹۶ سنت الان
اگه تتر هم به سرنوشت ترا دچار بشه بازار کریپتو دیگه تا ۲۰۲۵ هیچ شانسی نداره
باید همه از اول بکوبن و شروع کنند

و دست کم ۲ دوره زمان می‌بره تا کمپانی‌هایی که ورشکست شدن مشابهشون ایجاد بشه و دوباره پا بگیرن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کلیت بازار هنوز کاملاً تو ابهام هست
> هنوز می‌تونه برگرده روی ۴۰ هزار دلار
> یا اینکه می‌تونه بره روی ۲۰ هزار دلار
> 
> الان اصلاً نمی‌شه پیش‌بینی کرد
> یه بخشی از ریزش امروز بیت‌کوین و اتریوم به خاطر فروش دارایی‌های ترا برای بازگشت به پگ با دلار هست​






sha ah said:


> Looks like Bitcoin is at a vital support now, rock bottom, looks like a good time to buy.



Not yet buying


----------



## sha ah

Yeah keep watching. If it doesn't break the support, bounces off multiple times, once you see the W forming, buy. I will buy some myself. I usually only deal with stocks, commodities, forex, CFDs but this looks like a solid opportunity. Btw just shorting Bitcoin till now would have been the best thing to do with it recently.



Shawnee said:


> Not yet buying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Yeah keep watching. If it doesn't break the support, bounces off multiple times, once you see the W forming, buy. I will buy some myself. I usually only deal with stocks, commodities, forex, CFDs but this looks like a solid opportunity. Btw just shorting Bitcoin till now would have been the best thing to do with it recently.



Cash is King for now. When things stabilize you can decide between techs vs BTC.
Real estate will fall too.
Multiple options 
Cash is king now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Cash is King for now. When things stabilize you can decide between techs vs BTC.
> Real estate will fall too.
> Multiple options
> Cash is king now.


I've made almost $1000 trading LUNA since it collapsed again today. It has covered a large part of my recent losses.
The volatility sometimes is a blessing. Just an hour ago, I purchased it at 300 IRT and sold it at 900 IRT. 3 times higher in just a few minutes!

Plus, there are already signs that the market is recovering. Tether doesn't seem to be collapsing. That's a good sign. And BTC is forming support at 30K. If so, Ethereum is undervalued now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Qatari Emir Visits Iran for Enhanced Ties​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

if CHinese are smart they wouldve told incompetent Pakistani proxy Guaido imposter cowardly, modern day slave of US gov to allow IP pipeline to be setup to supply China oil.....that would be a DONE DONE for China's oil needs....Iran can fulfil the oil logistics...Pakistan hasnt....too bad for Pakistan instead waiting for India to validate it. OMG ahh!


sha ah said:


> That's why the Chinese are saving up as much gold and foreign currency as possible and also building pipelines from Russia to China. They better make sure those pipeline networks are deep enough. Honestly if the Chinese are smart they should build massive underground facilities and store crude. I mean like as deep as humanly possible underneath mountain ranges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Buy a small amount of LUNA if you want to profit now.
I bought $100 worth of LUNA and I've turned it into $1200 in less than 12 hours. You can easily sell it at 2x or 3x after a short time and then buy again when it drops. They're trying to slowly recover UST by minting and then burning LUNA now. This cycle will repeat itself for a short while.

The only problem is that I'm getting addicted to it and I might lose all of it suddenly. I need to stop. :|

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> Buy a small amount of LUNA if you want to profit now.
> I bought $100 worth of LUNA and I've turned it into $1200 in less than 12 hours. You can easily sell it at 2x or 3x after a short time and then buy again when it drops. They're trying to slowly recover UST by minting and then burning LUNA now. This cycle will repeat itself for a short while.
> 
> The only problem is that I'm getting addicted to it and I might lose all of it suddenly. I need to stop. :|



You are gambling, Not trading at this point.

LUNA is worthless right now. Something that goes from 100+ to .01 and loses 99% of its value—shows serious problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> You are gambling, Not trading at this point.
> 
> LUNA is worthless right now. Something that goes from 100+ to .01 and loses 99% of its value—shows serious problems.


I know, but gains like this happen very rarely and in extremely chaotic situations like now.
I mean, come on. How else could I recover my losses this fast?
And even if I had lost all of it, it would've been $100. But my gain so far has been 11x more than my small investment.
It is gambling, but what if Luna somehow miraculously manages to reach $1 and recovers from the attack? It's not theoretically impossible. Is it?

The algorithm is going to get UST pegged to dollar again. And after that happens, they'll start burning the minted Luna coins. What then? A minuscule investment can have insane gains then.


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine war, May 12th, 2022


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524767319184052225


sha ah said:


> Ukraine war, May 12th, 2022
> 
> View attachment 843497



US approving a 40B military aid package to Ukraine. By contrast the entire annual military budget of Russia in a given year is 65B at most.

US is trying to dull the Russian war machine and force them to spend years rebuilding. Not my words, words of actual high level US officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

Russian and allied Chechen troops in Pivdenne village near Rubizhne. Now moving on Severodonestk​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524850943338156033

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Yes but Russia is setting up pipelines to supply China. In case of war and in case Russian oil and natural gas is not sufficient, Iran can also send oil to Russia via the Caspian and then from Russia to China. 

Pakistan would make a fortune building a pipeline from Iran but the US pressure and pressure from Arab vassal states who give Pakistan subsidies is too great. If however Imran Khan is re-elected, you never know. He's going to want to spit in the face of the US anyway he can.



925boy said:


> if CHinese are smart they wouldve told incompetent Pakistani proxy Guaido imposter cowardly, modern day slave of US gov to allow IP pipeline to be setup to supply China oil.....that would be a DONE DONE for China's oil needs....Iran can fulfil the oil logistics...Pakistan hasnt....too bad for Pakistan instead waiting for India to validate it. OMG ahh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524767319184052225
> 
> 
> US approving a 40B military aid package to Ukraine. By contrast the entire annual military budget of Russia in a given year is 65B at most.
> 
> US is trying to dull the Russian war machine and force them to spend years rebuilding. Not my words, words of actual high level US officials.


US approved 40 B subside to her military industry ... 
Weak Russia which has bad relationship with the west is better for Iran ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Was it really a good idea to cut bread subsidies now with the Ukraine war raging ? Really ? Again like the gas price increase last time, why don't they do it gradually if they have to ?

At the same time I can understand what the government is doing. Iran has had subsidies on bread for decades. This year, because of global warming / droughts Iran is going to have a wheat shortfall. Also because of the crisis in Ukraine the price of wheat has shot through the roof. So it's not really sustainable for the government to pay for subsidies.

For the poorest people in the country I understand but not for the entire population, subsidies are not a healthy for an economy. In the big picture the situation is much worse in neighboring countries like Turkey, Pakistan, Afghanistan, etc Many countries are bankrupt or experiencing hyperinflation. I read today that Tunisia needs an IMF bailout. Sri Lanka is completely bankrupt, out of fuel and food.

At the same time, if you truly believe that bread is too expensive than buy rice instead or potatoes or noodles or whatever. If enough people do this the price of bread will actually come down because retailers would rather sell as discount than let their bread go to waste right ? You can always vote with your wallet.


----------



## Aspen

I was reading this interesting book that talks about sanctions busting. Here are some interesting excerpts relevant to Iran from the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524767319184052225
> 
> 
> US approving a 40B military aid package to Ukraine. By contrast the entire annual military budget of Russia in a given year is 65B at most.
> 
> US is trying to dull the Russian war machine and force them to spend years rebuilding. Not my words, words of actual high level US officials.


His words certainly gives gravitas to to the whole thing don’t they Sparky. I wonder if Russia is worried about an Air Force coup much like the pulp you keep peddling about the IRI? More deep thoughts to us in the land of sunshine? 😁


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> At the same time, if you truly believe that bread is too expensive than buy rice instead or potatoes or noodles or whatever. If enough people do this the price of bread will actually come down because retailers would rather sell as discount than let their bread go to waste right ? You can always vote with your wallet.


They can't.

Input costs have gone up substantially. They'll have to sell at a loss if they want to generate demand, hence the current problem we have.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Pakistan would make a fortune building a pipeline from Iran but the US pressure


US and allies will hit those pipelines to cut oil supply to China i e mainland of Pakistan and we will become their target.
A small county like Pakistan can't withstand world powers in conventional war so your proposal can prove fatal for us in any China-Nato conflict.
Even Iran will not try to send oil tankers to China because NATO will have eye on each and every corner of Ocean.They will destroy it before it reaches even Russia.
If Iran responds,This will lead to potential world war from China-Nato war.

Russia is a strong county.They can take the risk to reap the economic benefits in peace time.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Even Iran will not try to send oil tankers to China because NATO will have eye on each and every corner of Ocean.They will destroy it before it reaches even Russia.



Yes it will. We sent tankers to Syria against all sanctions. We sent it to Venezuela against all sanctions. We supplied gasoline to Lebanon

Israel attacked a dozen oil tankers and we retaliated and the attacks stopped.

While we cannot hope to match the naval reach of NATO, Iran has its own ways of retribution. Iran’s policy has been if it cannot supply oil to its customers/allies than it will inflict pain on the West until it backs off.

A NATO-China conflict would split the world and NATO would have no legal justification to stop any oil cargo to China. So no oil exporter that isn’t aligned with the West will follow that order.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> A small county like Pakistan can't withstand world powers in conventional war



Your fellow countrymen on PDF think Pakistan is the world superpower and can’t take over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TheImmortal said:


> A NATO-China conflict would split the world and NATO would have no legal justification to stop any oil cargo to China. So no oil exporter that isn’t aligned with the West will follow that order.


Well sending oil to China or not is your problem not ours..we will want these powers to fall without involving in war.

If these powers will fall,we will have no one to give us loans hence some self sufficiency projects will come.
This US/China geopolitics is f#cking us really hard.




TheImmortal said:


> Your fellow countrymen on PDF think Pakistan is the world superpower


No we are not.
But we have potential to become "Germany of the East" if we can set our direction right.


----------



## 925boy

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> US and allies will hit those pipelines to cut oil supply to China i e mainland of Pakistan and we will become their target.
> A small county like Pakistan can't withstand world powers in conventional war so your proposal can prove fatal for us in any China-Nato conflict.


Are you talking about NUCLEAR Pakistan? Why are you presenting your country like its so helpless? smh. i dont buy you already playing victim on behalf of your country Pakistan. ALso, you cant predict the future for sure, so you are theorizing, not actually stating what will or can happen in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

925boy said:


> Are you talking about NUCLEAR Pakistan? Why are you presenting your country like its so helpless?


We have already fought so many wars.Wars only bring destruction and instability.so now we will not do anything that can drag us into others wars.
We have nuclear weapons,but that does not mean we should become part of other countries wars.

Its simple theory,NATO will hit oil supply lines to China in any future conflict.if these supply lines pass through Pakistan, Pakistan will become their target which will drag us into war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Which countries are business friendly ?

Iran rank 127 with score of 58.5
Pakistan rank 108 with score of 61
Saudi Arabia rank 62 with score of 71.6
Turkey rank 33 with score of 76
United Arab Emirates rank 19 with score of 80.9
New Zealand rank 1 with score of 86.8



https://www.doingbusiness.org/content/dam/doingBusiness/pdf/db2020/Doing-Business-2020_rankings.pdf#:~:text=Ease%20of%20doing%20business%20ranking%20Rank%20Economy%20DB,Denmark%2085.3%2068%20Oman%2070.0%20131%20Nigeria%2056.9


----------



## 925boy

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Which countries are business friendly ?


Friendly to who? This list correlates with who is "friendly" to Western countries..lol. Western politics affects so many things, because they can do so indirectly too, such as via sanctions, influence in international orgs that influence world opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

925boy said:


> Friendly to who? This list correlates with who is "friendly" to Western countries..lol. Western politics affects so many things, because they can do so indirectly too, such as via sanctions, influence in international orgs that influence world opinion.


First of all friendly to their own population.some businesses licences take months/years to get them.

"you want to get this licence ?! I , myself wanted to get this one and I couldn't get it till now." From one of the guys behind one of government desks.source is a reliable friend.

"After spending many years in foreign countries Mr X came back to Iran with intention of helping his mother land.one day later he went back to the foreign country." one of those 3 AM documentaries.source channel 1 IRIB.

It took more than 18 months to get my new identification card. myself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> but Russia is running out of missiles
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523904969430163456


Running out of missiles is not the same thing as actually out of missiles. You notice they fire a few missiles but not like a hundred a day?


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> Running out of missiles is not the same thing as actually out of missiles. You notice they fire a few missiles but not like a hundred a day?


Why would the rate of fire remain the same throughout when static targets were already destroyed within the first few weeks. Target bank would've already been cleared by now.

All targets from this point on are new targets whether they'd be makeshift runways for drone/aircraft take offs or supply depots etc... Hence, the usage declines substantially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Iran signs 110 million euro contract to repair Venezuelan refinery
Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525363557369409536


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525735621196513281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525745175468732416

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Well the protests have started over the cut in subsidies. No need to link the various videos leaking across social media.

In the long run cutting subsidies is a necessary event. Short run the timing could have been better.

A anti-corruption campaign alongside these cut of subsidies could free tens of billions of dollars a year which can then be used on the people thru various economic reform programs and targeting the poor thru sustainable programs that help them rise to middle class rather than just cheap handouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

TheImmortal said:


> Well the protests have started over the cut in subsidies. No need to link the various videos leaking across social media.
> 
> In the long run cutting subsidies is a necessary event. Short run the timing could have been better.
> 
> A anti-corruption campaign alongside these cut of subsidies could free tens of billions of dollars a year which can then be used on the people thru various economic reform programs and targeting the poor thru sustainable programs that help them rise to middle class rather than just cheap handouts.



It was never necessary , You can't use Economic policies of Europe and USA in Iran ..,
any way , give wage and salaries in dollars then ask people to pay in dollars ...

people like you who support them are criminal ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

OldTwilight said:


> It was never necessary , You can't use Economic policies of Europe and USA in Iran ..,
> any way , give wage and salaries in dollars then ask people to pay in dollars ...
> 
> people like you who support them are criminal ...



Entitlement programs end up destroying a country. Look at US 51% of its budget goes to “temporary entitlement programs” that ended up becoming “permanent” (Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid).

Now US prints money to cover that shortfall, but you know what happens if it cannot print? It will have to start burning foreign currency and gold to cover it. Like Iran has been doing for a while.

Not every country can print endless fiat money like EU and USA. They are playing video games with cheat codes since their currency is in such demand around the world.

Iran for decades it has had some of the lowest gasoline prices, electricity, natural gas, food subsidies not just in ENTIRE Middle East, but ENTIRE world.

Asking the government to basically subsidize and entire economy will only bankrupt that country as it grows into the future, like US that instituted New Deal back in 1930’s and now is paying the price in 2000’s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Well the protests have started over the cut in subsidies. No need to link the various videos leaking across social media.
> 
> In the long run cutting subsidies is a necessary event. Short run the timing could have been better.
> 
> A anti-corruption campaign alongside these cut of subsidies could free tens of billions of dollars a year which can then be used on the people thru various economic reform programs and targeting the poor thru sustainable programs that help them rise to middle class rather than just cheap handouts.


Fully agree...elimination of subsidies was a "must" to have a healthy economy..short term pain for long term prosperity...Raisi has the balls to do it and I wish him success..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

aryobarzan said:


> Fully agree...elimination of subsidies was a "must" to have a healthy economy..short term pain for long term prosperity...Raisi has the balls to do it and I wish him success..


it is started at 1370s /// short terms ... 

There is no sign of prsperity ... it just plain sight looting of Iranians ...

you can see paid people in this kind of discussion ...


----------



## TheImmortal

OldTwilight said:


> you can see paid people in this kind of discussion ...



You guys need to make up your mind:

Am I paid Zionist American Agent secretly plotting the demise of Iran 

Or am I paid Islamic Republic Basij secretly propping up the regime

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

I did not know they pay...bastereds owe me a lot...lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## sha ah

It's true, these guys are the worst at timing. This is literally the worst time to do away with bread subsidies, at a time when the prices are likely to shoot up because of the Ukraine crisis.



TheImmortal said:


> Well the protests have started over the cut in subsidies. No need to link the various videos leaking across social media.
> 
> In the long run cutting subsidies is a necessary event. Short run the timing could have been better.
> 
> A anti-corruption campaign alongside these cut of subsidies could free tens of billions of dollars a year which can then be used on the people thru various economic reform programs and targeting the poor thru sustainable programs that help them rise to middle class rather than just cheap handouts.


----------



## Raghfarm007

I remember these little kids used to say that I get paid by the Mollahs, when I was on WAFF forum.... 20 years ago.... LOL.

Relly show the small minds that we face in arguments.
They have no substance to their arguments, so they accuse people with differing ideas of being paid agants.

I´ve always said... if the Mollahs want to pay me, I will take their money with pleasure....


----------



## sha ah

US doesn't have a presence in the Caspian ocean and during a war with China they won't target oil flowing from Iran to Russia. All of that is hypothetical anyways.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> US and allies will hit those pipelines to cut oil supply to China i e mainland of Pakistan and we will become their target.
> A small county like Pakistan can't withstand world powers in conventional war so your proposal can prove fatal for us in any China-Nato conflict.
> Even Iran will not try to send oil tankers to China because NATO will have eye on each and every corner of Ocean.They will destroy it before it reaches even Russia.
> If Iran responds,This will lead to potential world war from China-Nato war.
> 
> Russia is a strong county.They can take the risk to reap the economic benefits in peace time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Raghfarm007 said:


> I remember these little kids used to say that I get paid by the Mollahs, when I was on WAFF forum.... 20 years ago.... LOL.
> 
> Relly show the small minds that we face in arguments.
> They have no substance to their arguments, so they accuse people with differing ideas of being paid agants.
> 
> I´ve always said... if the Mollahs want to pay me, I will take their money with pleasure....



Damn I haven’t heard WAFF in a long time. I remember the gas mask guy logo for that forum lol.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

aryobarzan said:


> Fully agree...elimination of subsidies was a "must" to have a healthy economy..short term pain for long term prosperity...Raisi has the balls to do it and I wish him success..


According to government data they pay 72 million people. 70% of people get 300K tomans for each person and 30% get 400K tomans.it means everyone on average gets 350K.

350k times72m = 25,200K.

*Case 1 :if 80 million people want to get their yarane :*

a. 25200K/80m=315K for each person.(these is no error in this case since everyone that signs in their system will get their own share.)

b. government could give 250K toman to top 1/3 and 315K to middle 1/3 and 385K to the poor people.( about 1.5 million more people will get 385K toman vs current 400K group) .

In these cases there is no need to put stupid conditions over people head.at worst case scenario a 385K guy would fear his Yarane would be downgrade to 250K group.



*Case 2 : if all 85 million people would like to get their yarane:*

25200K/85m=296K for all people of country.

If Mr president has balls of steel as you said and I'm sure he is very popular in his government and their plan's to save country and helping the poor are legit and very helpful for future of country.doesn't it makes sense that his own government should support such plans ?

He could go in front of cameras of national TV and said:

"Dear government workers,My self and all of my ministers,want to donate 1Million toman from our own monthly income to bottom 1/3 of country.every 400K government employees that join us in this plan they will save 8 million people from bottom and boost their income by 50K toman.right now we need your help .


1.Instead of putting their hands in people's pockets they would pay it the correct way.
2.it's not mandatory.
3.The guys that paying for these are having incomes higher than normal people.
4.These guys(government workers) have easier access to bank loans.
5.You don't need stupid red lines.
6.Mr Raisy's government pays these guys so they for sure know,they(their workers) can afford it. ( 0% error chance).

Long story short lying is bad.


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> According to government data they pay 72 million people. 70% of people get 300K tomans for each person and 30% get 400K tomans.it means everyone on average gets 350K.
> 
> 350k times72m = 25,200K.
> 
> *Case 1 :if 80 million people want to get their yarane :*
> 
> a. 25200K/80m=315K for each person.(these is no error in this case since everyone that signs in their system will get their own share.)
> 
> b. government could give 250K toman to top 1/3 and 315K to middle 1/3 and 385K to the poor people.( about 1.5 million more people will get 385K toman vs current 400K group) .
> 
> In these cases there is no need to put stupid conditions over people head.at worst case scenario a 385K guy would fear his Yarane would be downgrade to 250K group.
> 
> 
> 
> *Case 2 : if all 85 million people would like to get their yarane:*
> 
> 25200K/85m=296K for all people of country.
> 
> If Mr president has balls of steel as you said and I'm sure he is very popular in his government and their plan's to save country and helping the poor are legit and very helpful for future of country.doesn't it makes sense that his own government should support such plans ?
> 
> He could go in front of cameras of national TV and said:
> 
> "Dear government workers,My self and all of my ministers,want to donate 1Million toman from our own monthly income to bottom 1/3 of country.every 400K government employees that join us in this plan they will save 8 million people from bottom and boost their income by 50K toman.right now we need your help .
> 
> 
> 1.Instead of putting their hands in people's pockets they would pay it the correct way.
> 2.it's not mandatory.
> 3.The guys that paying for these are having incomes higher than normal people.
> 4.These guys(government workers) have easier access to bank loans.
> 5.You don't need stupid red lines.
> 6.Mr Raisy's government pays these guys so they for sure know,they(their workers) can afford it. ( 0% error chance).
> 
> Long story short lying is bad.



Why should a government pay citizens? It doesn’t make economic sense in the long run.

Just because Iran is a gas and oil giant doesn’t mean the people are entitled to that. Do American citizens get income from fraking oil? Do ExxonMobil, Shell, and Total pay their respective populations their net income? Of course not.

Do Iranians (citizens) even pay any significant income tax? For years they paid nothing. Compare that to most citizens in G-10 countries.

I support programs that help take the poor out of poverty into the middle class thru a lasting change or helping farmers in order to ensure domestic supply of certain goods.

But I don’t support broad socialist policies. It just leads to government bankruptcy and thugs/those with connections/organized crime to take advantage of the arbitrage of price differences.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Why should a government pay citizens? It doesn’t make economic sense in the long run.
> 
> Just because Iran is a gas and oil giant doesn’t mean the people are entitled to that. Do American citizens get income from fraking oil? Do ExxonMobil, Shell, and Total pay their respective populations their net income? Of course not.
> 
> Do Iranians (citizens) even pay any significant income tax? For years they paid nothing. Compare that to most citizens in G-10 countries.
> 
> I support programs that help take the poor out of poverty into the middle class thru a lasting change or helping farmers in order to ensure domestic supply of certain goods.
> 
> But I don’t support broad socialist policies. It just leads to government bankruptcy and thugs/those with connections/organized crime to take advantage of the arbitrage of price differences.


The first(Mr Ahmadi Nejad's View) argument was it's just for transition phase.

"we will create a lot of jobs ,Yarane will be irrelevant after this" I heard similar phrases during early days of yarane.

If you could find someone that explains what happened to those promises tell me about it.I think more than 12 years passed since those days.

In early years I think near 30% of people donated their yarane to "poor people".In those days their yarane was 45K toman which was close to 35-45 USD( 1USD was close to1K-1.2K toman)for each person.

Now I expect government to continue the path of these selfless people and donate their incomes from their own pockets to "poor people".Nothing more than 35-45 USD is necessary.

It's time to lead by example and stop stealing from anyone else.


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> You guys need to make up your mind:
> 
> Am I paid Zionist American Agent secretly plotting the demise of Iran
> 
> Or am I paid Islamic Republic Basij secretly propping up the regime


Double agent



TheImmortal said:


> Do Iranians (citizens) even pay any significant income tax? For years they paid nothing. Compare that to most citizens in G-10 countries.


In Iran the largest employer is government itself . And after that semi governmental agencies . And certainly all the people who were employed there have paid their tax to the last rial .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> The first(Mr Ahmadi Nejad's View) argument was it's just for transition phase.
> 
> "we will create a lot of jobs ,Yarane will be irrelevant after this" I heard similar phrases during early days of yarane.
> 
> If you could find someone that explains what happened to those promises tell me about it.I think more than 12 years passed since those days.
> 
> In early years I think near 30% of people donated their yarane to "poor people".In those days their yarane was 45K toman which was close to 35-45 USD( 1USD was close to1K-1.2K toman)for each person.
> 
> Now I expect government to continue the path of these selfless people and donate their incomes from their own pockets to "poor people".Nothing more than 35-45 USD is necessary.
> 
> It's time to lead by example and stop stealing from anyone else.


All policies since 40 year ago . It's transitional , we plane to fix it so the policy become irrelevant . 
Well the policy **** up the country and they fail to fix what they wanted to fix .

All because of the wide spread corruption that nobody dare to think about fixing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Just because Iran is a gas and oil giant doesn’t mean the people are entitled to that. Do American citizens get income from fraking oil? Do ExxonMobil, Shell, and Total pay their respective populations their net income? Of course not.


All oil,gas and large mines belong to our people.if companies help to develop one of them they may take a little share(based on their contract). The rest belongs to people and government decides to how distribute this wealth based on permissions and rules of law(parliament).

Last week Mr Raisy said during his TV interview we studied about it and talked to experts there are a lot of concerns but it's the law and we should go for it.At the same time he said if anyone knows any better plan just tell us .

Iran's case is a rare one you know story of sanctions and resistant economy.since it's number one economy sometimes plus EU vs number 20th economy of world our options were limited.It's a path chosen by necessity.of cours corruption could be main side effect of such a path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> All of that is hypothetical anyways.


Yes we can only speculate.
US war style has become very complex actually.
They engage their enemies in long term war and bleed them mainly economically.
For example,they got you involved in to endless wars.They will not defeat you nor will allow you to win and you will spend money day and night
Similarly Russia has got involved in Ukraine.It will be crushed economically so that Russia will not remain technological enemy of US anymore

US will wait for China to attack on Taiwan and there US will bleed China with out involving directly in war.

US war style is brutal and effects countries and their people for decades to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> Double agent
> 
> 
> In Iran the largest employer is government itself . And after that semi governmental agencies . And certainly all the people who were employed there have paid their tax to the last rial .


Iranians pay at least 3 types of taxes.

1.Directly ( government employees every month or bazaries every year )
2.When you buy something with your bank card.
3.Inflation (unofficial tax)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Yes we can only speculate.
> US war style has become very complex actually.
> They engage their enemies in long term war and bleed them mainly economically.
> For example,they got you involved in to endless wars.They will not defeat you nor will allow you to win and you will spend money day and night
> Similarly Russia has got involved in Ukraine.It will be crushed economically so that Russia will not remain technological enemy of US anymore
> 
> US will wait for China to attack on Taiwan and there US will bleed China with out involving directly in war.
> 
> US war style is brutal and effects countries and their people for decades to come.


The effects of that 'style' is substantially culled once the dollar is dismantled. Today, the US is at a point where even with the unhindered printing of dollars there's considerable blowback to the economy (i.e all the printing--from 2008 more or less--affectionately known as QE(x) or COVID relief etc...etc...). The US Fed has started the process of taking these 'off their books'--ergo the sudden inflation, bond and equity market shocks, continued shattering impact on real estate value , etc, etc. Couple these innate market failures with the counter-affects of the operations in Ukraine (gas, wheat, etc) and you will see the only tools left to the US for the foreseeable future are proxy wars. Although Ukraine is a bad example given the blowback to wider US and global economies.

I do question, however, why or why not China does not take this moment to reabsorb Taiwan. Naively it sesms to be an opportune moment. Given China has not, one can conclude China believes the 'moment' will be even better later which is a harbinger of interesting times to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526157522352193540


----------



## OldTwilight

TheImmortal said:


> You guys need to make up your mind:
> 
> Am I paid Zionist American Agent secretly plotting the demise of Iran
> 
> Or am I paid Islamic Republic Basij secretly propping up the regime


You are both , because ISI is Zionist American lovers who bent to crush Iran and Iranians ... 









شهرام ناظری: خوانندگان سنتی ما جرات نکردند به شاهنامه و فردوسی نزدیک شوند


امروز ۲۵ اردیبهشت و روز فردوسی است؛ به همین مناسبت، گفت‌وگوی شهرام ناظری با خبرآنلاین را که در تاریخ ۲۴ اردیبهشت ۱۳۹۲ منتشر شده، باز نشر کرده‌ایم.




www.khabaronline.ir





in past 40 years there was steady stream of Iranian wealth transformation to the western countries by ISI agents

ISI ... so call Islamic state of Iran ...


----------



## sha ah

Honestly plain handouts are not sustainable and often lead to more inflation. The best option is to yes, give some limited handouts to the poorest of the poor, but at the same time spend any surplus on helping people find work, creating employment opportunities through investment, offering marginalized / unemployed people a chance to get job training, which will increase their employment opportunities.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> All oil,gas and large mines belong to our people.if companies help to develop one of them they may take a little share(based on their contract). The rest belongs to people and government decides to how distribute this wealth based on permissions and rules of law(parliament).
> 
> Last week Mr Raisy said during his TV interview we studied about it and talked to experts there are a lot of concerns but it's the law and we should go for it.At the same time he said if anyone knows any better plan just tell us .
> 
> Iran's case is a rare one you know story of sanctions and resistant economy.since it's number one economy sometimes plus EU vs number 20th economy of world our options were limited.It's a path chosen by necessity.of cours corruption could be main side effect of such a path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I don't understand why the government decided to completely remove subsidies at a time when wheat prices are soaring all over the world and the region is experiencing droughts. If they wanted to remove the subsidies why not do it gradually ? More importantly what are they going to do to fix this mess ?


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I don't understand why the government decided to completely remove subsidies


......


sha ah said:


> when wheat prices are soaring all over the world



Literally just answered your own question.


----------



## Oldman1

Stryker1982 said:


> Why would the rate of fire remain the same throughout when static targets were already destroyed within the first few weeks. Target bank would've already been cleared by now.
> 
> All targets from this point on are new targets whether they'd be makeshift runways for drone/aircraft take offs or supply depots etc... Hence, the usage declines substantially.


And yet we see them targeting static targets from the beginning that were not destroyed early in the war. So they are not new.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526340360737366016


----------



## sha ah

With all the recent oil sales, I'm sure that the government could have kept the subsidies in place if they really wanted to. They kept the subsidies in place during the entire Iran-Iraq war.

Also why did they not remove the subsidies gradually ? Wheat prices have doubled since last year and in some countries the price has gone up 30%. A 10 fold increase for the price of flour, and 3 fold increase for the price of food in general is too much of a shock for society. I cannot understand the logic behind this move at this time.









TheImmortal said:


> ......





TheImmortal said:


> Literally just answered your own question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Azov battalion at Azovstal have basically surrendered. Zelensky is not calling it a surrender though. He's saying that he ordered them to cease their military operation. LOL






Russia lost 70+ military vehicles in a failed river crossing. I don't buy all the purge rumors from Ukraine but someone definitely f3cked up large.






Today Russia claims to have killed more than 350 Ukrainian troops, destroyed more than 70 armored vehicles and shot down several fighter jets of the Ukrainian airforce. This is a high intensity conflict, a proxy war between Russia and NATO.



https://s2.cdnstatic.space/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/16may2022_Ukraine_map.jpg


----------



## Raghfarm007

sha ah said:


> With all the recent oil sales, I'm sure that the government could have kept the subsidies in place if they really wanted to. They kept the subsidies in place during the entire Iran-Iraq war.
> 
> Also why did they not remove the subsidies gradually ? Wheat prices have doubled since last year and in some countries the price has gone up 30%. A 10 fold increase for the price of flour, and 3 fold increase for the price of food in general is too much of a shock for society. I cannot understand the logic behind this move at this time.
> 
> View attachment 844720


They are not taking away the subsedies..... they are giving the money directly to the people, instead of the induesties.....

Too much of the subsedised goods were being smuggled to neighbouring countries, where they dont have subsidies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

sha ah said:


> I don't understand why the government decided to completely remove subsidies at a time when wheat prices are soaring all over the world and the region is experiencing droughts. If they wanted to remove the subsidies why not do it gradually ? More importantly what are they going to do to fix this mess ?


این ها واردات خودرو رو آزاد کردند تا آخر تابستان و درست وقت شروع مدارس که مردم می خواهند برای بچه هاشون سرویس بگیرند ، بنزین رو آزاد کنند ...


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> With all the recent oil sales, I'm sure that the government could have kept the subsidies in place if they really wanted to. They kept the subsidies in place during the entire Iran-Iraq war.
> 
> Also why did they not remove the subsidies gradually ? Wheat prices have doubled since last year and in some countries the price has gone up 30%. A 10 fold increase for the price of flour, and 3 fold increase for the price of food in general is too much of a shock for society. I cannot understand the logic behind this move at this time.
> 
> View attachment 844720



People like you live in a fairy tale land. Look at what rial was worth during the war and look at what it is is worth today. Look at a gasoline and natural gas consumption in Iran during the war and look at it today. List goes on and on. Don’t compare two very different time periods and try to make a direct correlation.

On one hand you decry JCPOA and claim Iran doesn’t need it then cry when Iran is forced to cut subsidies.

Iran’s foreign exchange reserves are frozen and limited oil sales means even less Petrodollars and Petroeuros are flowing into Iran’s coffers.....thus you have to cut subsidies. And no 1MBPD is not enough money to cover all of Iran’s various subsidies (oil, electricity, foods, medicines, government workers salaries, various government programs and projects).

So if you are anti-JCPOA you have to realize these subsidies will need to go as well. And they should go, they drain the governments coffers. It’s a miracle they lasted this long. Look at what happened in to Hugo Chavez’s Socialist Venezuela after government coffers got depleted beyond repair due to falling oil
Revenues/corruption while maintaining a high socialist subsidized society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

TheImmortal said:


> People like you live in a fairy tale land. Look at what rial was worth during the war and look at what it is is worth today. Look at a gasoline and natural gas consumption in Iran during the war and look at it today. List goes on and on. Don’t compare two very different time periods and try to make a direct correlation.
> 
> On one hand you decry JCPOA and claim Iran doesn’t need it then cry when Iran is forced to cut subsidies.
> 
> Iran’s foreign exchange reserves are frozen and limited oil sales means even less Petrodollars and Petroeuros are flowing into Iran’s coffers.....thus you have to cut subsidies. And no 1MBPD is not enough money to cover all of Iran’s various subsidies (oil, electricity, foods, medicines, government workers salaries, various government programs and projects).
> 
> So if you are anti-JCPOA you have to realize these subsidies will need to go as well. And they should go, they drain the governments coffers. It’s a miracle they lasted this long. Look at what happened in to Hugo Chavez’s Socialist Venezuela after government coffers got depleted beyond repair due to falling oil
> Revenues/corruption while maintaining a high socialist subsidized society.


back then Iran population was 30 million , now day with Afghan immigrants , its 90 millions ...

ISI decided to not develop public transformation to be able to sell old useless cars to Iranians and they somehow force people to buy cars ( by not developing public transformation ) ,
The cars most of Iranians are using are old gas thirsty machine with technology of 1990s ( and much lesser build quality of original design ) ...

so , you can't blame people for the sins of ISI ...

and why people like you comparing Iran energy consumption with small cold european country with high availiblity of public transformation ... 

مصرف انرژی توی ایران رو با یک کشور گرم و خشک نفت خیز مقایسه کنید ، لطفا نسبت جمعیتی رو هم در نظر بگیرید ... ما گوشمون از این مقایسه های مغرضانه پر هست .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

OldTwilight said:


> back then Iran population was 30 million , now day with Afghan immigrants , its 90 millions ...
> 
> ISI decided to not develop public transformation to be able to sell old useless cars to Iranians and they somehow force people to buy cars ( by not developing public transformation ) ,
> The cars most of Iranians are using are old gas thirsty machine with technology of 1990s ( and much lesser build quality of original design ) ...
> 
> so , you can't blame people for the sins of ISI ...
> 
> and why people like you comparing Iran energy consumption with small cold european country with high availiblity of public transformation ...
> 
> مصرف انرژی توی ایران رو با یک کشور گرم و خشک نفت خیز مقایسه کنید ، لطفا نسبت جمعیتی رو هم در نظر بگیرید ... ما گوشمون از این مقایسه های مغرضانه پر هست .



Perhaps like hot and dry like Spain?? No???
Or you just want to live in your fantacy land?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Raghfarm007 said:


> Perhaps like hot and dry like Spain?? No???
> Or you just want to live in your fantacy land?



are you comparing Spain population , public transfer , cars , houses with Iran ?

Did you ever live in Khouzestan / Hormozgan , Kohgeluyeh And Buyer Ahmad , Bushehr , Ilam , Fars , Kerman ( I lived in Khouzestan for 28 years , before I was forced to immigration to Karaj in job pursuit to be able to feed my child ) ... you can't live in most of these province without Air conditioners in Summer ... so this is very logical that Iranians have more power consumption than European countries ...

Most our houses has little to zero Insulation because our poor people who their income was in Rial couldn't effort to pay for proper insulation for their house which was in Dollars ... so our houses are not energy friendly because ISI decided to print Rials to pay for their own corruption and make people poor , poor people can't pay for insulation for their house ... and now most our houses are not standard ...


so even if you start to pay Iranians in dollars , and remove all subsidies , then Iranians have to pay more because out living environment in not energy friendly due to past 50 years policies of Shah Regime and ISI ...


for god sake , compare to other countries blessed with oils and even higher technology and infrastructure , Iranians are using less energy , water and foods ...


----------



## Raghfarm007

Sorry buddy.... there is no talking sense with you.
I have lived in Spain.... I doubt if you have. The insulation in Iranian homes is noticabelly better than the ones in South of Spain, where I have lived...
Iranian houses are usually furnised with expensive stones.... if you are poor, you dont use these matterials in constructions.

You want to see how poor countries live in hot weather conditions?
Then look at Pakistan and India, or Nigeria... you have got free things all your life, and think this is the norme all over the world..... well I have new for you, it is not..... and instead of feeling sorry for yourself, just look around the world and realise how Iran is better off than so many other countries.
The world is going througha a very tough situatin right now, realise that if things are tough in Iran in most of the rest of the world they are a lot worse..... there is a reason why our neighbouring countries are smugelling Iranian food into their countries.....people are literally starving all around us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

sha ah said:


> The Azov battalion at Azovstal have basically surrendered. Zelensky is not calling it a surrender though. He's saying that he ordered them to cease their military operation. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia lost 70+ military vehicles in a failed river crossing. I don't buy all the purge rumors from Ukraine but someone definitely f3cked up large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Russia claims to have killed more than 350 Ukrainian troops, destroyed more than 70 armored vehicles and shot down several fighter jets of the Ukrainian airforce. This is a high intensity conflict, a proxy war between Russia and NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> https://s2.cdnstatic.space/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/16may2022_Ukraine_map.jpg



Nobody can geolocate that alleged russian crossing. 

Alot of destroyed armored vehicles scattered all over the place, but no evidence of any other disturbances (burnt trees, cratered soil etcc)

Also to destroy a hundred scattered military vehicles requires a massive and sustained air attacks. Something thats impossible given the Russian air superiority. Ukies can only attack hit and run style. Almosy like areal guerrila warfare

Given these basic factors, alot of sources are highly suspicious of this new western fairytale

There is a chance they may have drones. Couple vehicles by a river or something, and went full snake island/ghost of kiev with it

At this point, if the western state sponsored propaganda media say ita nighttime, i will automatically assume its daytime untill my own 2 eyes can visually confirm it

Western propaganda has become to most cartoonish and absurd on earth these days. Only believed by their own simple minded constituents


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> Sorry buddy.... there is no talking sense with you.
> I have lived in Spain.... I doubt if you have. The insulation in Iranian homes is noticabelly better than the ones in South of Spain, where I have lived...
> Iranian houses are usually furnised with expensive stones.... if you are poor, you dont use these matterials in constructions.
> 
> You want to see how poor countries live in hot weather conditions?
> Then look at Pakistan and India, or Nigeria... you have got free things all your life, and think this is the norme all over the world..... well I have new for you, it is not..... and instead of feeling sorry for yourself, just look around the world and realise how Iran is better off than so many other countries.
> The world is going througha a very tough situatin right now, realise that if things are tough in Iran in most of the rest of the world they are a lot worse..... there is a reason why our neighbouring countries are smugelling Iranian food into their countries.....people are literally starving all around us.


yeah we used to free things like free work. as i said , if you live in Iran then come and talk


----------



## sha ah

What are you talking about ? I'm not against JCPOA, but Americans won't drop all of the sanctions and what is the point if they just tear up the deal again when Trump comes back ? 

I'm against subsidies myself, but all I'm saying is that they should have cut the subsidies gradually. Last time I checked Iran is selling 1 million barrels per day just to China. 

They are also selling gasoline/oil to a variety of nations, most of it under the table, but it still adds up. There's even Iranian gasoline in Yemen somehow. Recently they sold all of their surplus that was sitting in tankers at current prices. 

They say that right now oil sales are at pre-Trump levels so I'm sure they could have cut the subsidies gradually so as to not shock the nation. 

Right now it seems that the world is on the verge of a recession. Just look at gasoline prices in the west. Inflation is skyrocketing and many developing nations are on the verge of a breaking point. 

Several nations are just living on debts and will need massive bailouts. Millions of people in war ravaged countries or undeveloped regions are facing the real prospects of starvation.

If you look at the region and world in general, the situation is not good because of droughts, soaring energy and wheat/food costs. 

What can people do at times like this ? Cut excess costs / luxuries out of their lives, farm land that usually just sits, bake their own bread ? Some may scoff at such suggestions, but at times like this what else can struggling or marginalized people do ?



TheImmortal said:


> People like you live in a fairy tale land. Look at what rial was worth during the war and look at what it is is worth today. Look at a gasoline and natural gas consumption in Iran during the war and look at it today. List goes on and on. Don’t compare two very different time periods and try to make a direct correlation.
> 
> On one hand you decry JCPOA and claim Iran doesn’t need it then cry when Iran is forced to cut subsidies.
> 
> Iran’s foreign exchange reserves are frozen and limited oil sales means even less Petrodollars and Petroeuros are flowing into Iran’s coffers.....thus you have to cut subsidies. And no 1MBPD is not enough money to cover all of Iran’s various subsidies (oil, electricity, foods, medicines, government workers salaries, various government programs and projects).
> 
> So if you are anti-JCPOA you have to realize these subsidies will need to go as well. And they should go, they drain the governments coffers. It’s a miracle they lasted this long. Look at what happened in to Hugo Chavez’s Socialist Venezuela after government coffers got depleted beyond repair due to falling oil
> Revenues/corruption while maintaining a high socialist subsidized society.


----------



## TheImmortal

OldTwilight said:


> back then Iran population was 30 million , now day with Afghan immigrants , its 90 millions ...
> 
> ISI decided to not develop public transformation to be able to sell old useless cars to Iranians and they somehow force people to buy cars ( by not developing public transformation ) ,
> The cars most of Iranians are using are old gas thirsty machine with technology of 1990s ( and much lesser build quality of original design ) ...
> 
> so , you can't blame people for the sins of ISI ...
> 
> and why people like you comparing Iran energy consumption with small cold european country with high availiblity of public transformation ...
> 
> مصرف انرژی توی ایران رو با یک کشور گرم و خشک نفت خیز مقایسه کنید ، لطفا نسبت جمعیتی رو هم در نظر بگیرید ... ما گوشمون از این مقایسه های مغرضانه پر هست .



No where did I blame Iranian people. You should probably learn to read before sprouting baseless accusations.

Some of you don’t live in reality

Anti-JCPOA
Anti-West

Pro handouts
Pro government subsidies
Pro communism

You need $$$$ to pay for these. Iran isn’t Switzerland nor it is it Emirates. Most of Iran’s natural gas production goes to......itself.....at absurdly below market prices. That’s tens of billions of dollars a year that the government throws away so every person has basically free electricity.

Once again let me explain this: *you need money to pay for these subsidies and handouts *

If you are a government and you are under strain you look to *reduce expenses *and boost income in order to prevent further inflation from printing money and burning the little foreign reserves/gold you still have access too.

The more you burn foreign reserves/gold the more the rial falls due to less stability backing the currency. That is why Russian ruble has remained strong due to a large war chest and continued oil/gas sales. Iran on the other hand has low foreign reserves (most frozen) and low oil/gas sales.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah we used to free things like free work. as i said , if you live in Iran then come and talk



You build apartment complexes, businesses, and malls using expensive stones like granite and marble. Go look at the price of one square meter of that stone in Europe or US.

Stop supporting communism or you might as well just let MEK take over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I'm pretty sure it did happen to the Russians and most analysts seem to agree. I mean it's a high intensity conflict and river crossings during conflicts are always a risky business and can often lead to severe losses. 

People tend to forget that this is not a direct conflict between Russia and Ukraine but rather it is now a full blown proxy war between Russia and Ukraine/NATO. There are well trained NATO / western backed mercenaries fighting on the Ukrainian side. Russians have body bags and passports / ID to prove it. 

In the west, Kharkiv, Russians have withdrawn pretty much to the border. In the Donbas, the situation is looking bleak for the Ukrainians. It's funny how even with the surrender in Mariupol, the west tries to paint it like a victory.



zartosht said:


> Nobody can geolocate that alleged russian crossing.
> 
> Alot of destroyed armored vehicles scattered all over the place, but no evidence of any other disturbances (burnt trees, cratered soil etcc)
> 
> Also to destroy a hundred scattered military vehicles requires a massive and sustained air attacks. Something thats impossible given the Russian air superiority. Ukies can only attack hit and run style. Almosy like areal guerrila warfare
> 
> Given these basic factors, alot of sources are highly suspicious of this new western fairytale
> 
> There is a chance they may have drones. Couple vehicles by a river or something, and went full snake island/ghost of kiev with it
> 
> At this point, if the western state sponsored propaganda media say ita nighttime, i will automatically assume its daytime untill my own 2 eyes can visually confirm it
> 
> Western propaganda has become to most cartoonish and absurd on earth these days. Only believed by their own simple minded constituents


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> I'm against subsidies myself, but all I'm saying is that they should have cut the subsidies gradually. Last time I checked Iran is selling 1 million barrels per day just to China.



Mashallah you can run an entire nation of 90M off of 30-35B a year?

They should make you supreme leader for life. We have Merlin here.

Since you live wonderland:



> In a live televised interview on Monday night, Raisi extolled the benefits of reforming a subsidy scheme that covers everything from oil to bread, *costs up to* *$100bn a year* and that many cash-strapped Iranians have come to rely on.



Now add in: 

Electricity subsidies
Medicine subsidies
Health insurance 
Government worker expenses
Government paid projects
Government provided services 
Regular government expenses

Explain to me how a country under one of the most draconian sanctions web ever place on a country where most of its foreign reserves is FROZEN and its access to new foreign reserves is DEPLETED.....can survive paying $100B USD per year to prop up its economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> You build apartment complexes, businesses, and malls using expensive stones like granite and marble. Go look at the price of one square meter of that stone in Europe or US.
> 
> Stop supporting communism or you might as well just let MEK take over.


whats the price of a home made of granite in iran ,and you see its free or not
in Tehran you can get this apartment which is more expensive than such apartment in New York






you also can get these





now its up to you to decide in which one average people live


by the way if we want to build our house with wood , like what American or many European do do then the price would be thrice what it is now
the price and availability of different materials around the word is not the same in different places


it show better how our houses are built


----------



## _Nabil_

Biggest problem of subsidises is that they are detoured inside (rich people within the country) and outside (smuggling).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> whats the price of a home made of granite in iran ,and you see its free or not



The home isn’t made of granite the surface accent granite is used. It’s used from wealthy neighborhoods all the way down to middle class. Business and shopping malls.

But to answer your question since I own properties in Tehran. An average middle class apartment in a middle class neighborhood of Tehran is ~50K USD. Considering Tehran is a mega-metropolitan city of 12M+ Prices are very lucrative.



_Nabil_ said:


> Biggest problem of subsidises is that they are detoured inside (rich people within the country) and outside (smuggling).



When Iraqis and Pakistanis are smuggling your subsidies, you know you are too cheap.

Are these people trying to tell me the average Iranian has it worse than an Iraqi? A Pakistani?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

OldTwilight said:


> back then Iran population was 30 million , now day with Afghan immigrants , its 90 millions ...
> 
> ISI decided to not develop public transformation to be able to sell old useless cars to Iranians and they somehow force people to buy cars ( by not developing public transformation ) ,
> The cars most of Iranians are using are old gas thirsty machine with technology of 1990s ( and much lesser build quality of original design ) ...
> 
> so , you can't blame people for the sins of ISI ...
> 
> and why people like you comparing Iran energy consumption with small cold european country with high availiblity of public transformation ...
> 
> مصرف انرژی توی ایران رو با یک کشور گرم و خشک نفت خیز مقایسه کنید ، لطفا نسبت جمعیتی رو هم در نظر بگیرید ... ما گوشمون از این مقایسه های مغرضانه پر هست .


I'm with you on issues of cars and public transformation.

Some guys here are comparing Iran to other countries in regards to energy market problems.

Just take a look at number of deaths on road "accidents" and compare data with not just industrial powers but developing countries like our neighbors Pakistan or Iraq.

Iran has better roads and drivers ( most of the times) compared to Pakistan and Iraq but when it comes to number of deaths for some "unknown reason" Iran is proudly ahead of her neighbors.(If you really want to take market share you should compare yourself with industrial powers.)

One system builds cars based on their customers desires and customers vote with their pockets and choose better options.





One system sell cars months before production in the most corrupt ways possible.based on producer desires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

At current prices it's more like $40 billion, but anyways why are you pretending like that's Iran's only income ?

Also the current budget calls for approx 1 millions barrels per day at something like $70 a barrel. Current prices are $112 a barrel. Iran sold all of its surplus which was sitting in tankers at high prices.

Again I'm not against getting rid of subsidies but why didn't they do it gradually starting 6 months ago or 1 year ago ? That's all I'm advocating.

Also why are you trying to be condescending ?



TheImmortal said:


> Mashallah you can run an entire nation of 90M off of 30-35B a year?
> 
> They should make you supreme leader for life. We have Merlin here.
> 
> Since you live wonderland:
> 
> 
> 
> Now add in:
> 
> Electricity subsidies
> Medicine subsidies
> Health insurance
> Government worker expenses
> Government paid projects
> Government provided services
> Regular government expenses
> 
> Explain to me how a country under one of the most draconian sanctions web ever place on a country where most of its foreign reserves is FROZEN and its access to new foreign reserves is DEPLETED.....can survive paying $100B USD per year to prop up its economy.


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> whats the price of a home made of granite in iran ,and you see its free or not
> in Tehran you can get this apartment which is more expensive than such apartment in New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you also can get these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its up to you to decide in which one average people live
> 
> 
> by the way if we want to build our house with wood , like what American or many European do do then the price would be thrice what it is now
> the price and availability of different materials around the word is not the same in different places
> 
> 
> it show better how our houses are built



Cheap propaganda by you...those homes are 30+ years old in many cases. That’s like pointing to New York City and saying these are how most homes in USA are....knowing damn well that New York many homes are 100 years old.

No modern apartment in average middle class of a decent city is being built like that anymore. Of course Iranian cities are going thru a modernization effort where they knock down old buildings and resurrect more modern ones. That requires a capital investor to do. In a thriving economy it would be taking place much more rapidly like it was from 2005-2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> At current prices it's more like $40 billion, but anyways why are you pretending like that Iran's only income ?
> 
> Also the current budget calls for approx 1 millions barrels per day at something like $70 a barrel. Current prices are $112 a barrel. Iran sold all of its surplus which was sitting in tankers at high prices.
> 
> Again I'm not against getting rid of subsidies but why didn't they do it gradually starting 6 months ago or 1 year ago ? That's all I'm advocating.
> 
> Also why are you trying to be all condescending ?



Even if it was 40B, which it is not because Iranian oil is sold at a discount due to sanctions risk/toxicity the buyer has to absorb. I just quoted you a valid source saying subsidies program costs 100B+

So why would you spend so much of your net income on subsidies? You act like that’s the only expense Iran has. Not building roads. Not paying for military. Not anything else.

And I don’t think you understand even after removal of gasoline subsidies for which there was much worse riots. Iranians still pay some of the *lowest gasoline prices in the world*. So it is in fact still *subsidized*...just not heavily.

I have said before the timing could be better, but I believe it’s better to rip the bandaid off. I don’t even know if a gradual lift of subsidies is possible. It will just lead to perpetual riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

_Nabil_ said:


> Biggest problem of subsidises is that they are detoured inside (rich people within the country) and outside (smuggling).


Problems is how to reach from point A to point B.


TheImmortal said:


> When Iraqis and Pakistanis are smuggling your subsidies, you know you are too cheap.
> 
> Are these people trying to tell me the average Iranian has it worse than an Iraqi? A Pakistani? *Yes.*


Pakistanis may have lower incomes but their system is better(for people/ in short term) than Iran .
Ease of doing business index : ​




Iran127
vs





Pakistan108

Gini coefficient





Sanctions forces you to reinvent the wheel in some cases so you may learn new things in this process or waste a lot or a combination of these two.

Iraq doesn't need reinventing wheel process.


----------



## sha ah

Azov battalion get the green bus treatment, or the white bus treatment I guess. The western mainstream media still won't admit it's a surrender. They're portraying it as a victory.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526589961612496896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526664461691633667

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Let me give the Communists in here an example of Iranian governments goodwill:

Pardis was a suburb of Tehran started under Ahmadinejad for low income families. An area people made fun of and brushed it off. With as low as 40,000 toman via a payment program a family could own a vital asset. Today Pardis is worth over 1,000,000 toman. Imagine the difference it made for those families. Today Pardis is one of the desirable suburbs/townships outside of Tehran.

Chitgar a now influential suburb was an IRGC backed project that sold to IRGC families (or had connections to IRGC) was also very cheap compared to market prices and markets prices now reach 2,000,000 toman and is one of the most desirable places of Tehran.

Now ask yourself, what government in the world does that for its citizens? Does USA? Does EU? Does Turkey? Does South Korea?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Cheap propaganda by you...those homes are 30+ years old in many cases. That’s like pointing to New York City and saying these are how most homes in USA are....knowing damn well that New York many homes are 100 years old.
> 
> No modern apartment in average middle class of a decent city is being built like that anymore. Of course Iranian cities are going thru a modernization effort where they knock down old buildings and resurrect more modern ones. That requires a capital investor to do. In a thriving economy it would be taking place much more rapidly like it was from 2005-2012


tomorrow i take a pictures from the home next to mine which was built 4 years ago and post it here . you see its not what you think by the way I live in Shahrak-e-gharb

by the way mass produced home in tehran-parand





by the way what you call َalabaster and granite stone is more likely travertine, brick or good old cement and a little imagination


----------



## sha ah

I'm sorry but Pakistan has a literacy rate of 62%. Approx 60 million people can't read or write at all.

On the human development index Iran is number 70 out of 189. Pakistan is number 154 out of 189.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Problems is how to reach from point A to point B.
> 
> Pakistanis may have lower incomes but their system is better(for people/ in short term) than Iran .
> Ease of doing business index : ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran127
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan108
> 
> Gini coefficient
> View attachment 844994
> 
> 
> Sanctions forces you to reinvent the wheel in some cases so you may learn new things in this process or waste a lot or a combination of these two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> Let me give the Communists in here an example of Iranian governments goodwill:
> 
> Pardis was a suburb of Tehran started under Ahmadinejad for low income families. An area people made fun of and brushed it off. With as low as 40,000 toman via a payment program a family could own a vital asset. Today Pardis is worth over 1,000,000 toman. Imagine the difference it made for those families. Today Pardis is one of the desirable suburbs/townships outside of Tehran.
> 
> Chitgar a now influential suburb was an IRGC backed project that sold to IRGC families (or had connections to IRGC) was also very cheap compared to market prices and markets prices now reach 2,000,000 toman and is one of the most desirable places of Tehran.
> 
> Now ask yourself, what government in the world does that for its citizens? Does USA? Does EU? Does Turkey? Does South Korea?


Algeria at big scale, Tunisia much less


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Let me give the Communists in here an example of Iranian governments goodwill:
> 
> Pardis was a suburb of Tehran started under Ahmadinejad for low income families. An area people made fun of and brushed it off. With as low as 40,000 toman via a payment program a family could own a vital asset. Today Pardis is worth over 1,000,000 toman. Imagine the difference it made for those families. Today Pardis is one of the desirable suburbs/townships outside of Tehran.
> 
> Chitgar a now influential suburb was an IRGC backed project that sold to IRGC families (or had connections to IRGC) was also very cheap compared to market prices and markets prices now reach 2,000,000 toman and is one of the most desirable places of Tehran.
> 
> Now ask yourself, what government in the world does that for its citizens? Does USA? Does EU? Does Turkey? Does South Korea?


they gave free land in middle of nowhere to companies to build at low price , the price of the land right now is not an image of what it worth at that time.
and its how they built them









they didn't even bother to prepare the foundation in many cases

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> I'm sorry but Pakistan has a literacy rate of 62%. Approx 60 million people can't read or write at all.
> 
> On the human development index Iran is number 70 out of 189. Pakistan is number 154 out of 189.


Pick one guy at bottom of Pakistan economy and compare him/her with a medium guy in Pakistan then do the same for a guy in Iran.

So a guy at bottom has easier path in their society to become a medium guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> tomorrow i take a pictures from the home next to mine which was built 4 years ago and post it here . you see its not what you think by the way I live in Shahrak-e-gharb
> 
> by the way mass produced home in tehran-parand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way what you call َalabaster and granite stone is more likely travertine, brick or good old cement and a little imagination



Come on Hack, stop playing with words. Now you taking pictures of giant towers and saying this is how they are built now. I know people who bought in Ajudanieh for 5K back in 2000s and now they are worth many magnitudes times more.

You do realize I have family members and friends who literally did construction renovation in Iran? Other cases of people who owned multiple units in an apartment complex and got a renovation done for free basically because investor was going to sell the other units at a much higher price.

If you are building a 4 story apartment complex, you are not building it like 1970’s Shah Iran. Like the pictures you sent. 

I mean come on. Not even in south Tehran (poorest neighborhoods) is it like that anymore. Yes old buildings still exist no doubt about it, but that’s a by product of an very old mega-metropolitan city. Happens in Tokyo, Paris, and NYC, etc. 

Even small 4 story apartment complexes are using stone these days for things as simple as resident parking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Come on Hack, stop playing with words. Now you taking pictures of giant towers and saying this is how they are built now. I know people who bought in Ajudanieh for 5K back in 2000s and now they are worth many magnitudes times more.
> 
> You do realize I have family members and friends who literally did construction renovation in Iran? Other cases of people who owned multiple units in an apartment complex and got a renovation done for free basically because investor was going to sell the other units at a much higher price.
> 
> If you are building a 4 story apartment complex, you are not building it like 1970’s Shah Iran. Like the pictures you sent.
> 
> I mean come on. Not even in south Tehran (poorest neighborhoods) is it like that anymore. Yes old buildings still exist no doubt about it, but that’s a by product of an very old mega-metropolitan city. Happens in Tokyo, Paris, and NYC, etc.
> 
> Even small 4 story apartment complexes are using stone these days for things as simple as resident parking
> View attachment 844998


and you think those are granite and Alabaster ? a question can you distinguish cheap travertine from alabaster ?
could you tell which is ceramic and which is stone


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> they gave free land in middle of nowhere to companies to build at low price , the price of the land right now is not an image of what it worth at that time.
> and its how they built them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they didn't even bother to prepare the foundation in many cases



Isolated cases. Happens in America too.

And yes if you are poor you will have to live further out if you want to own a new construction. Did you expect government to give them Velenjak to live in?

Also anyone with a brain would have known that Tehran is a massively expanding city and thus buying out in suburbs will lead to high profits in future. Imagine buying Karaj in 2000’s. You could be a multi-millionaire today. Karaj was dirt township with some buildings back in late 90’s early 2000’s. Now it’s a city of 1.5M+

There is opportunity is my point. Opportunity that you do not get in a capitalistic society like Europe or America.

I know people who were not doing well financially with a simple government job and renting. They were able to pull themselves up greatly in last 10 years. If you have the will to make a few moves, you can do well.



Hack-Hook said:


> and you think those are granite and Alabaster ?



I was giving example of stone use in a mundane part of a building. This isn’t a millionaires house, this is typical construction happening across the country. Stone of all types is much cheaper in Iran. Iran also produces a lot of concrete and steel at below international prices. It has been accused of price dumping in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Shady construction practices are common all over the world. Less common in the west, but they still happen. In China the situation is really beyond belief. Watch these videos and you'll understand why Xe JinPing's anti corruption drive was so popular in China.













Hack-Hook said:


> they gave free land in middle of nowhere to companies to build at low price , the price of the land right now is not an image of what it worth at that time.
> and its how they built them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they didn't even bother to prepare the foundation in many cases

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> I was giving example of stone use in a mundane part of a building. This isn’t a millionaires house, this is typical construction happening across the country. Stone of all types is much cheaper in Iran. Iran also produces a lot of concrete and steel at below international prices. It has been accused of price dumping in the past.


you don't get it , price of material is not the same all over the world. what if we use wood ? will you be happy. tell me what material they use in Europe ?



TheImmortal said:


> Isolated cases. Happens in America too.


not isolated i can post hundreds of such thing.


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> not isolated i can post hundreds of such thing.



I will do you even better:

Between 2001 to 2009, over 100,000 homes were built in USA using toxic Chinese drywall known for leaking toxic chemicals.









Chinese drywall - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





That’s just one incident of highly poor construction in US, a 1st world country with some of the strictest building codes in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526693561722277890

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> Azov battalion get the green bus treatment, or the white bus treatment I guess. The western mainstream media still won't admit it's a surrender. They're portraying it as a victory.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526589961612496896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526664461691633667


Depends on the point of view. I see it as a military defeat but in terms of morale and the time bought early in the war and casualties the defenders of Mariupol have inflicted on the Russians, it can lead to victory. Remember the Alamo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## sha ah

But they have surrendered and at the start Ukraine had 14,000 troops and allied militia defending Mariupol. All together only a few thousand survived and surrendered. That sounds like a defeat to me but who knows.



Oldman1 said:


> Depends on the point of view. I see it as a military defeat but in terms of morale and the time bought early in the war and casualties the defenders of Mariupol have inflicted on the Russians, it can lead to victory. Remember the Alamo!



Atleast the government is doing something to offset food prices for the poor.









Iran Gives More to the Poor as Rising Prices Spur Protests - BNN Bloomberg


Iran’s government has hiked payments for the poor to help offset a sharp increase in food prices that has stirred unrest.




www.bnnbloomberg.ca


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Let me give the Communists in here an example of Iranian governments goodwill:
> 
> Pardis was a suburb of Tehran started under Ahmadinejad for low income families. An area people made fun of and brushed it off. With as low as 40,000 toman via a payment program a family could own a vital asset. Today Pardis is worth over 1,000,000 toman. Imagine the difference it made for those families. Today Pardis is one of the desirable suburbs/townships outside of Tehran.
> 
> Chitgar a now influential suburb was an IRGC backed project that sold to IRGC families (or had connections to IRGC) was also very cheap compared to market prices and markets prices now reach 2,000,000 toman and is one of the most desirable places of Tehran.
> 
> Now ask yourself, what government in the world does that for its citizens? Does USA? Does EU? Does Turkey? Does South Korea?



Never imagined you at the door collecting rent of your rentals 
Haha


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Asking the government to basically subsidize and entire economy will only bankrupt that country as it grows into the future, like US that instituted New Deal back in 1930’s and now is paying the price in 2000’s.



Consequence of the New Deal? The New Deal belongs to almost a century ago, and it represented just a brief exception in the history of the US regime. The rest of the time, the American regime has been practicing no holds barred ultra-capitalism with close to zero social policies to balance them out. Of all developed economies, the USA has consistently been the one to feature the smallest amount of social welfare measures.

After WW2, the US regime quickly reverted back to unfettered capitalism and did away with the heritage of the New Deal. Ever since the 1980's and the triumph of the Chicago and Austrian schools of neoclassical economics, this madness has reached new heights (despite a relative relaxing of the doxa of monetary rigor during the last two decades).

Current dysfunctions of the US economy have nothing to do with macroeconomic policies implemented some 90 years ago. They are a consequence of contemporary policies which are anything but socially-oriented. On the contrary, these policies mark the epitome of free market thinking, enhanced by a steady increase in the relative weight of the financial sector over the real economy.

It's capitalism in its wild, dog-eat-dog form that has reached a dead end. This is the face of American-style capitalism in 2022:



















https://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/26/us/26tents.html

If rising numbers of USA citizens can no longer afford proper medical treatment, if rising amounts of middle-class Americans need to go to Mexico to be able to afford a dental prosthesis, it is not because of the US government's expenditure on public healthcare (which happens to be minimal in international comparison) - it's because these expenditures are way below required levels.

There is zero justification for the wealthiest country on earth to treat its people in such a manner. And this misery is certainly not a consequence of social policies, because the USA happens to be one of the developed countries that spends the least on social welfare programs, isn't it.



TheImmortal said:


> Let me give the Communists in here an example of Iranian governments goodwill:



It has nothing to do with communism. Germanic tribes who crushed the Roman legions in 9 AD were communist. Native Americans were communist.

Communism means: no state authority, no public institutions, no currency nor other means of payment, no paid labor and no 'enslaving' salary, no private property, no professions, no organized education (from a communist perspective, just another superstructure tailored to serve the interests of the capitalist class), no division of knowledge into separate scientific disciplines, no education system dispensing this sectorial knowledge, no organized institutional religion, and so on and so forth.

Literally worlds apart from any existing human polity since the advent of civilization several millennia ago. Even so-called communist states of the former Soviet bloc were nothing but state capitalist entities when viewed from an authentic Marxian angle (the notion of "Marxism" being a contradiction in terms, since Marx himself famously wrote, in one of his correspondences with Engels if I'm not mistaken, that he was no "Marxist" and elsewhere suggested that anything he wrote was implicitly known to every worker, and deeply inscribed in their guts).

Iran is an example of a _mixed economy_. Basically still a market economy, but where the most undesirable consequences of capitalism are moderated by rather extensive social welfare measures.

_____



Raghfarm007 said:


> They are not taking away the subsedies..... they are giving the money directly to the people, instead of the induesties.....
> 
> Too much of the subsedised goods were being smuggled to neighbouring countries, where they dont have subsidies.





sha ah said:


> Atleast the government is doing something to offset food prices for the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Gives More to the Poor as Rising Prices Spur Protests - BNN Bloomberg
> 
> 
> Iran’s government has hiked payments for the poor to help offset a sharp increase in food prices that has stirred unrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bnnbloomberg.ca



This is key. The Islamic Revolution was carried out under the banner of social justice and the rights of the disinherited, the mostaz'afin. What is more, unregulated capitalism is not compatible with Islamic ethics. A system like America's, where the top 1% hold more wealth than the entire middle class, where social inequalities are constantly on the rise, where the contrast between rich and poor is mind-boggling and where the downtrodden are left to survive in the most abject conditions despite the over-abundance of wealth at the national level, cannot be a model for Iran.









Soaring markets helped the richest 1% gain $6.5 trillion in wealth last year, according to the Fed


The wealth of the top 1% increased by $6.5 trillion last year, mainly driven by soaring stock prices and financial markets, according to the Federal Reserve.




www.cnbc.com













Top 1% of U.S. Earners Now Hold More Wealth Than All of the Middle Class


After years of declines, America’s middle class now holds a smaller share of U.S. wealth than the top 1%.




www.bloomberg.com





The Islamic Republic is never going to regress to US-style wild capitalism. Doing so would represent treason against the most basic principles of the 1979 Islamic Revolution.

This does not mean that certain aspects of Iran's economy cannot be reformed or adapted to evolving circumstances. For instance, boosting direct handouts to the poor in exchange for cuts on subsidies on specific products which otherwise would be smuggled out en masse, or avoiding to pay subsidies to the rich who don't need them, these are sound and admissible policies. But never shall the IR settle for an uncontrolled type of market economy.

Liberals (reformists & moderates) in Iran are bent on introducing exactly that sort of an ultra-capitalist economic order and to minimize state intervention in the economy down to American levels. Needless to say, whatever pressures exist on the poor would be multiplied several fold if Iran began liberalizing her economy to a such degrees. The notions of wealth "trickling down" in a savage capitalist economy, of an "invisible hand" auto-regulating markets, or of masses being lifted out of poverty thanks to adequate training adjusting them to the requirements of the job market, are essentially myths. Nothing can replace well thought out, governmental social welfare programs.

On a sidenote, as long as the massive propaganda and psy-ops campaign of the zio-American empire is targeting the Iranian people, the latter are not going to be able to properly evaluate their objective social-economic situation in light of prevailing international standards, and will always complain in a cruelly disproportionate manner considering the fact that they have it much better than citizens of so many other nations. Whether Iran liberalizes her economy or on the contrary spends more on social welfare, nothing will change in this regard, since the subjective perceptions of the Iranian public will keep getting skewed by the enemy's colossal brainwashing enterprise.

However, the IR should stick to its Islamic duty to ensure decent living standards for the poor thanks to governmental regulation of markets, even if some people are too brainwashed to grasp the benefits they're being blessed with.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


> Consequence of the New Deal? The New Deal belongs to almost a century ago, and it represented just a brief exception in the history of the US regime. The rest of the time, the USA regime has been practicing no holds barred ultra-capitalism with close to zero social policies to balance them out. Of all developed economies, the USA has consistently been the one to feature the least amount of social welfare measures.
> 
> After WW2, the US regime quickly reverted back to unfettered capitalism and did away with the heritage of the New Deal. Ever since the 1980's and the triumph of the Chicago and Austrian schools of neoclassical economics, this madness has reached new heights (despite a relative relaxing of the doxa of monetary rigor during the last two decades).
> 
> Current dysfunctions of the US economy have nothing to do with macroeconomic policies implemented some 90 years ago. They are a consequence of more recent policies which are anything but socially-oriented. On the contrary, these policies mark the epitome of free market thinking, enhanced by a steady increase in the relative weight of the financial sector over the real economy.
> 
> It's capitalism in its wild, dog-eat-dog form that has reached a dead end. This is the face of American-style capitalism in 2022:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/26/us/26tents.html
> 
> If increasing numbers of US citizens can no longer afford proper medical treatment, if increasing amounts of middle-class Americans need to go to Mexico to be able to afford a dental prosthesis, it is not because of the US government's expenditures for public healthcare (which happen to be minimal in international comparison anyway) - it's because these expenditures are way below the levels the should be at.
> 
> There is zero justification for the wealthiest country on earth to treat its people in such a manner. And the misery is certainly not a consequence of social policies, because the USA happens to be one of the developed countries that spends the least on social welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with communism. Germanic "barbarians" who crushed the Roman legions in 9 AD were communist. Native Americans were communist.
> 
> Communism means: no state authority, no public institutions, no money, no paid work and no enslaving salary, no private property, no professions, no organized education (another superstructure tailored to serve the interests of the capital), no division of knowledge into separate scientific disciplines, no education system dispensing this sectorial knowledge, no organized institutional religion, and so on and so forth.
> 
> Literally worlds apart from any existing polity since the advent of so-called civilization several millennia ago. Even so-called communist states of the former Soviet bloc were nothing but state capitalist entities if viewed from a proper Marxian angle (the notion of "Marxism" is an absurdity, Marx himself in one of his famous correspondences with Engels explicitly stated he was no "Marxist" and suggested that anything he wrote was implicitly known to every worker, and deeply inscribed in their guts).
> 
> The Islamic Republic's economic policies do not even constitute socialism. Iran is an example of a _mixed economy_. Basically still a free market economy, but where the most undesirable consequences of capitalism are moderated by social welfare measures.
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is key. The Islamic Revolution was carried out under the banner of social justice and the rights of the disinherited, the mostazaf'in. What is more, unregulated capitalism is not compatible with Islamic ethics. A system like America's, where the top 1% own more than 32% of the nation's wealth, where social inequalities are constantly on the rise, where the contrast between rich and poor is mind-boggling and where the downtrodden are left to survive in the most abject conditions despite the over-abundance of wealth at the national level, is not conforming to the teachings of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaring markets helped the richest 1% gain $6.5 trillion in wealth last year, according to the Fed
> 
> 
> The wealth of the top 1% increased by $6.5 trillion last year, mainly driven by soaring stock prices and financial markets, according to the Federal Reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Islamic Republic is never going to regress to US-style, wild capitalism. Doing so would represent treason against the most basic principles of the 1979 Islamic Revolution.
> 
> This does not mean that certain aspects of Iran's economy cannot be reformed or adapted to evolving circumstances. For instance, increasing direct handouts to the poor in exchange for cuts on subsidies to specific products which otherwise would be smuggled out en masse, or avoiding to pay subsidies to the rich who don't need them, these are sound and admissible policies. But never shall the IR settle for an uncontrolled type of market economy.
> 
> Liberals (reformists & moderates) in Iran are bent on introducing exactly that sort of an ultra-capitalist economic order and to minimize state intervention in the economy up to American levels. Needless to say, whatever pressures exist on the poor would be multiplied several fold if Iran began liberalizing her economy to a significant degree. The notions of wealth "trickling down" in a savage capitalist economy, of an "invisible hand" auto-regulating markets, or of masses being lifted out of poverty thanks to adequate education and training to adjust them to the requirements of the job market are mere myths. Nothing can replace well thought out, governmental social welfare programs.
> 
> On a sidenote, as long as the massive propaganda and psy-ops campaign of the zio-American empire is targeting the Iranian people, the latter are not going to be able to properly evaluate their objective social-economic situation in light of prevailing international standards, and will always complain more than they should considering the fact that they have it much better than citizens of comparable nations. Whether Iran liberalizes her economy or on the contrary spends more on social welfare, nothing will change in this regard, since the subjective perceptions of the Iranian public will continue getting skewed by the enemy's colossal brainwashing enterprise.
> 
> However, this does not mean that the IR should forego its duty to ensure decent living standards for the poor thanks to governmental regulation of markets.


There are multiple levels of "capitalism" and also there are multiple levels of "communism".

let's say 0 is ultimate "communism" which is a system where everyone gets equal share of wealth and power.this is the worst type possible because capabilities of people are very different.

Then 1 is ultimate "capitalism" where all power and wealth belongs to one man and he decides what's best for everyone else.you may see this case in ancient Egyptian kingdoms.




Another "capitalism" model in ancient Iran.28 ambassadors of different regions carry king on their toes (simbolic sign of no pressure).

Today there are multiple governing models around the world and if you want to categorize each model I guess you won't even find a 0 to 0.2 communism or 1 to 0.6 capitalism.


----------



## OldTwilight

There is not Islamic Republic left ... its so called Islamic state ... lets see what this so called Islamic state will do ...



Cancerous Tumor said:


> There are multiple levels of "capitalism" and also there are multiple levels of "communism".
> 
> let's say 0 is ultimate "communism" which is a system where everyone gets equal share of wealth and power.this is the worst type possible because capabilities of people are very different.
> 
> Then 1 is ultimate "capitalism" where all power and wealth belongs to one man and he decides what's best for everyone else.you may see this case in ancient Egyptian kingdoms.
> View attachment 845079
> 
> Another "capitalism" model in ancient Iran.28 ambassadors of different regions carry king on their toes (simbolic sign of no pressure).
> 
> Today there are multiple governing models around the world and if you want to categorize each model I guess you won't even find a 0 to 0.2 communism or 1 to 0.6 capitalism.


Capitalism lead to fall of Sassanid with Manavi and Mazdaki religion become widespread and shake the foundation of society ... 
in fact Manavi and Mazdaki were acting like 5th column of Arab invader in hope of better opportunity in Arab empire


----------



## Raghfarm007

Some of responces of the Iranians shows the typical negative attitudes in the country.... millions of people got cheap houses buit for them by the goverment, and instead of being thankful, they just bitch about the negative things.....

Also, as someone who has travelled to many countries, I would say that Iran´s public transport is not bad at all.... if you want to see none existant public transport system, go to California.... those who have lived in California know exactly what I am talking about.

And if you want the public transport system in Iran to be better.... then perhaps the money can come from the subsidies that the government is dishing out.... much of which are smuggeled to neighbouring countries. See how every week we hear reports of oil tankers smugelling Iranian diseal in the Persian Gulf....

You cant have subsidised life, and still have money leftover for world class mass transport systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OldTwilight

Raghfarm007 said:


> Some of responces of the Iranians shows the typical negative attitudes in the country.... millions of people got cheap houses buit for them by the goverment, and instead of being thankful, they just bitch about the negative things.....
> 
> Also, as someone who has travelled to many countries, I would say that Iran´s public transport is not bad at all.... if you want to see none existant public transport system, go to California.... those who have lived in California know exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> And if you want the public transport system in Iran to be better.... then perhaps the money can come from the subsidies that the government is dishing out.... much of which are smuggeled to neighbouring countries. See how every week we hear reports of oil tankers smugelling Iranian diseal in the Persian Gulf....
> 
> You cant have subsidised life, and still have money leftover for world class mass transport systems.



Government get all the money from people .... 
Did you ever tried to travel from Karaj to Tehran for work every day !?
How much money you should pay for transformation in Iran compare to your income !?


----------



## Raghfarm007

Iran probably has the cheapest public transport costs in the world... but that is not my point... my point is the money you have, you either spend it on subsidies, or invest in your infrastructure.

You cant have it both.
Iranians seem to think that problems only exist in Iran, and in Europe and America people dont have tough decisions to make about their financial lives....

Do you for examle know that according to the governmnet figures in England, over 17,000 die in their homes each year because they can´t afford to warm up their homes?!!! (Things are a lot worse this year by the way).









17,000 people in the UK died last winter due to cold housing


On Fuel Poverty Awareness Day, E3G [1] and National Energy Action (NEA) [2] reveal there were over 17,000 deaths due to cold housing conditions last winter and almost twice as many people died compared to the previous winter [3]. E3G and NEA also confirm last winter’s excess winter mortality in...




www.e3g.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Japanese Traveler Describes Journey Across Iran and Ancient Persian Sites // (1899) Yenaga Toyokichi ​



 How I fell in love with Persian language and Iran🇮🇷-Travel vlog in Isfahan​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> People like you live in a fairy tale land. Look at what rial was worth during the war and look at what it is is worth today. Look at a gasoline and natural gas consumption in Iran during the war and look at it today. List goes on and on. Don’t compare two very different time periods and try to make a direct correlation.
> 
> On one hand you decry JCPOA and claim Iran doesn’t need it then cry when Iran is forced to cut subsidies.
> 
> Iran’s foreign exchange reserves are frozen and limited oil sales means even less Petrodollars and Petroeuros are flowing into Iran’s coffers.....thus you have to cut subsidies. And no 1MBPD is not enough money to cover all of Iran’s various subsidies (oil, electricity, foods, medicines, government workers salaries, various government programs and projects).
> 
> So if you are anti-JCPOA you have to realize these subsidies will need to go as well. And they should go, they drain the governments coffers. It’s a miracle they lasted this long. Look at what happened in to Hugo Chavez’s Socialist Venezuela after government coffers got depleted beyond repair due to falling oil
> Revenues/corruption while maintaining a high socialist subsidized society.


…and then Sparky compares the incomparable to…drumroll…Venezuela.

Kool-aid anyone?


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526850584141344771

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Never imagined you at the door collecting rent of your rentals
> Haha



Have to break a few kneecaps this time of year To get my rent


----------



## sha ah

Looks like bread sales in Iran are down 60%-70%. Not surprising. Who is the world is willing to pay 10x more for bread from one day to the next ? I said it, if bread prices go up by 10x then people will simply avoid buying bread and buy alternatives like rice, barley, vegetables, beans. etc 

Now vendors will either have to sell already produced stock at discount or throw it away. Prices will fluctuate according to supply and demand until they eventually settle to a rate consumers are willing to accept. With soaring food prices more people will buy flour and bake their own bread or begin gardening in their spare time.


----------



## sha ah

WOW An update on Mariupol. All together since Monday, 960 Ukrainian troops have surrendered to Russian forces. These guys look like they're in really rough shape. Eye patches, crutches, ambulances necessary... They look more like a bunch of emaciated drug addicts rather than a proper and glorious military. I'm just waiting to see how the western mainstream media are going to try and spin this as a success for Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526936723116236803

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526762698784051202


----------



## sha ah

So before the war Ukraine's GDP was around $150 billion a year. They are now expecting their GDP to be cut in half. So let's say $75 billion a year. Estimates to rebuild Ukrainian infrastructure and housing range from $600 billion to $1 trillion dollars. 

That's just for reconstruction efforts. Never mind all the weapons, the interest that Ukraine will have to pay for those weapons for decades to come. The UK just finished paying off the USA for all the costs associated with WW2, all the interest and everything, just last year. It took 75 years for the UK to pay off their WW2 era debt to the USA.

Especially if Ukraine, by the end of the war, is cut off from the Black Sea, they will be in an extremely precarious and vulnerable situation. The rump state that remains out of Ukraine, if it remains pro western, will be financially in chains for generations to come. 

Only after this war is concluded and emotions simmer down will the Ukrainian people realize that they were duped in order to fill the coffers of the US military industrial complex and that Zelensky was nothing more than an actor, a frontman who left them to their fate. 

Zelensky is reported by the Pandora papers to be worth 1.3 billion with a $30 million dollar villa in Florida. After the war, I wouldn't be surprised if you find him in that villa, heavily guarded, toasting with a who's who of the military industrial complex and warharwks. I'm just wondering what his commission is for doing all this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Looks like bread sales in Iran are down 60%-70%. Not surprising. Who is the world is willing to pay 10x more for bread from one day to the next ? I said it, if bread prices go up by 10x then people will simply avoid buying bread and buy alternatives like rice, barley, vegetables, beans. etc
> 
> Now vendors will either have to sell already produced stock at discount or throw it away. Prices will fluctuate according to supply and demand until they eventually settle to a rate consumers are willing to accept. With soaring food prices more people will buy flour and bake their own bread or begin gardening in their spare time.



Bread isn’t even that good for you. It’s a modern human invention. In long run, society will be healthier. Look at how many fitness individuals or athletes have bread in their diet. It is very telling.

It’s the rise of prices of meat and poultry that is more worrying.


----------



## jauk

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526850584141344771




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526651097011703809


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> There are multiple levels of "capitalism" and also there are multiple levels of "communism".
> 
> let's say 0 is ultimate "communism" which is a system where everyone gets equal share of wealth and power.this is the worst type possible because capabilities of people are very different.
> 
> Then 1 is ultimate "capitalism" where all power and wealth belongs to one man and he decides what's best for everyone else.you may see this case in ancient Egyptian kingdoms.
> View attachment 845079
> 
> Another "capitalism" model in ancient Iran.28 ambassadors of different regions carry king on their toes (simbolic sign of no pressure).
> 
> Today there are multiple governing models around the world and if you want to categorize each model I guess you won't even find a 0 to 0.2 communism or 1 to 0.6 capitalism.



Perhaps you may want to use "socialism" rather than "communism" here because a study of the authors who coined and expanded upon the latter concept (I'd recommend Marx, as well as participants to radical movements such as Bordiga or Luxemburg) will show that it is the perfect antithesis of anything associated with capital: where there's remunerated work, where there's a state and a government, where there is social hierarchy, where there's currency and private property, where there's merely as little as a primitive form of society, there cannot be communism. Society itself is one of many corollaries of capital, for prior to the advent of civilisation and capital, humans were living in communities not societies (these two concepts are markedly distinct from one another).

Communism according to its proponents is definitely the pre-capitalist state of non-alienation, a wholly different anthropological setting to which humans are set to return, so communists argue, as a result of a radical revolution that is supposed to wipe out capitalism once the latter reaches its terminal phase, historically induced by the dialectic social processes of the class struggle between workers and capitalists.

So there can be no halfway, slightly or mostly communist system. The term neither refers to a type of political and institutional order, nor exclusively to a way of organizing economic relations, but is to be understood on a yet deeper level. We cannot say that wealth in a communist system is equally distributed between individuals, because in a communist community by definition the notion of quantitatively measured wealth is inexistent. Marketed commodities and services do not exist, nor does trade including barter. The relationship between individual and community on the one hand, and between individual and society on the other are radically different.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


> Perhaps you may want to use "socialism" rather than "communism" here because a study of the authors who coined and expanded upon the latter concept (I'd recommend Marx, as well as participants to radical movements such as Bordiga or Luxemburg) will show that it is the perfect antithesis of anything associated with capital: where there's remunerated work, where there's a state and a government, where there is social hierarchy, where there's currency and private property, where there's merely as little as a primitive form of society, there cannot be communism. Society itself is one of many corollaries of capital, for prior to the advent of civilisation and capital, humans were living in communities not societies (these two concepts are markedly distinct from one another).
> 
> Communism according to its proponents is definitely the pre-capitalist state of non-alienation, a wholly different anthropological setting to which humans are set to return, so communists argue, as a result of a radical revolution that is supposed to wipe out capitalism once the latter reaches its terminal phase, historically induced by the dialectic social processes of the class struggle between workers and capitalists.
> 
> So there can be no halfway, slightly or mostly communist system. The term neither refers to a type of political and institutional order, nor exclusively to a way of organizing economic relations, but is to be understood on a yet deeper level. We cannot say that wealth in a communist system is equally distributed between individuals, because in a communist community by definition the notion of quantitatively measured wealth is inexistent. Marketed commodities and services do not exist, nor does trade including barter. The relationship between individual and community on the one hand, and between individual and society on the other are radically different.


In regards to communism and socialism, wasn't socialism the tool they used in their government system ?

I always have hard time when I think about a concept in theoretical point of view vs practical one then somehow I lean toward practical ones and take them as important one.not just what communism promised and what they delivered but in comparison vs others too.

Imagine today we find a intelligent being on moon and bring it to earth then educate it about these two capitalism and communism models.then we show two models of cars sales to this intelligent being :

a. A model when sales of cars are based on costumer demands.
b. A model when sales are based on producers desires.

how does this intelligent being categorize these two models ?which one belongs to which school of thought ?


----------



## Sineva

Heres a particularly crazy one..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527092111195226114Most incredible freudian slip ever,or simply a guilty conscience?🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Looks like bread sales in Iran are down 60%-70%. Not surprising. Who is the world is willing to pay 10x more for bread from one day to the next ? I said it, if bread prices go up by 10x then people will simply avoid buying bread and buy alternatives like rice, barley, vegetables, beans. etc
> 
> Now vendors will either have to sell already produced stock at discount or throw it away. Prices will fluctuate according to supply and demand until they eventually settle to a rate consumers are willing to accept. With soaring food prices more people will buy flour and bake their own bread or begin gardening in their spare time.


You certainly showed you don't live in Iran. 
All you mentioned is more expensive than bread



TheImmortal said:


> Bread isn’t even that good for you. It’s a modern human invention. In long run, society will be healthier. Look at how many fitness individuals or athletes have bread in their diet. It is very telling.
> 
> It’s the rise of prices of meat and poultry that is more worrying.


Medical community point of view about processed bread and whole grain bread is a lot different.


----------



## sha ah

Yeah I don't live in Iran, but I've read that the price of bread went up 10x, while most others went up 3x because the government dropped subsidies.



Hack-Hook said:


> You certainly showed you don't live in Iran.
> All you mentioned is more expensive than bread
> 
> 
> Medical community point of view about processed bread and whole grain bread is a lot different.



Lira crashes, Rial at 300,000 vs USD


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Yeah I don't live in Iran, but I've read that the price of bread went up 10x, while most others went up 3x because the government dropped subsidies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lira crashes, Rial at 300,000 vs USD
> 
> View attachment 845294
> 
> 
> View attachment 845295


The price you pay for bread didn't change for traditional baked bread at least till the end of the year .

By the way rice price is 90000 toman for a kilogram 
You can get 10 lavash bread for 5000 to 6500 toman. So no rice is always 10 time the price of wheat and barley is also a little more expensive than wheat. And honestly it's not in mainstream Iranian food at least for last 200 years.


----------



## sha ah

So it's $3 a kilo for rice ? What grade of rice and from where ? Corner store ? medium sized retailer ? wholesale retailer ? It depends, but that sounds like a pretty standard global price. If Iran imports rice and isn't subsidizing then that's how much it will be. Anyways 4 kilos of rice is a decent amount for a family of 3. 

I honestly don't know, only what I read in articles or what I hear from people / family / friends. From what I can see and from what I'm reading, prices / inflation are soaring everywhere. A global food crisis and a global recession seem very likely at the moment.



Hack-Hook said:


> The price you pay for bread didn't change for traditional baked bread at least till the end of the year .
> 
> By the way rice price is 90000 toman for a kilogram
> You can get 10 lavash bread for 5000 to 6500 toman. So no rice is always 10 time the price of wheat and barley is also a little more expensive than wheat. And honestly it's not in mainstream Iranian food at least for last 200 years.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> Yeah I don't live in Iran, but I've read that the price of bread went up 10x, while most others went up 3x because the government dropped subsidies.
> 
> 
> 
> Lira crashes, Rial at 300,000 vs USD
> 
> View attachment 845294
> 
> 
> View attachment 845295


Milk and cooking oils prices increased 2-3x the rest did not changed for now.


----------



## sha ah

Like I said they should have decreased subsidies gradually, not all at once. Regardless now it's done and the market will have to adapt to supply and demand. The entire world is facing high inflation and economic downturns. 

If the Americans were smart, they would lift sanctions on Iran right now. That would add 1-2 million barrels to the global market. That could help atleast stabilize prices for a while.

In Canada I'm hearing reports that more people than ever are going to food banks. I looked at bread prices today. Some have increased by 30%, some by 50%, egg prices seem to have doubled since 2 years ago and prices keep increasing. They say inflation is 5% but I don't believe that. Gasoline costs $1.80 USD or $2.30 Canadian per liter here. 2-3 years ago it was near $1 Canadian per liter.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Milk and cooking oils prices increased 2-3x the rest did not changed for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> Like I said they should have decreased subsidies gradually, not all at once. Regardless now it's done and the market will have to adapt to supply and demand.


shop owners complaining at 18K toman for a 1 litre milk they don't have buyers .

I forgot chiken it went up from 40K to 60K then wen back to ~52K.


----------



## sha ah

Yeah when the prices go up too high, people won't pay and will purchase from wholesale retailers or they will look for ways to save money, like buying flour and making bread, growing their own vegetables, etc. So at the end of the day shop owners, smaller retailers will have to cut their profit margins for the time being or throw away their stock. Their choice. I mean they've made large profit margins for years so what now they can't cut their margins for a few months ?

Realistically right now wheat prices are at an all time high, the prices have doubled from last year. Oil prices / natural gas prices are extremely high right now, which makes transport of these goods expensive as well. The Ukraine war is causing alot of these price increases and at the same time the Rial is also low right now which also doesn't help the situation in Iran.

In the future if wheat prices fall, global energy prices stabilize and if the Rial even fluctuates and goes up in value a little, all these things will help stabilize the prices of goods/food. This is really the worst time right now and it may get worse but eventually things should calm down. Even if there's a recession, how long will it last 6 months ? 1 year ? 2 years ?

Regardless over time prices should stabilize. The Ukraine war shouldn't last more than a few more months so hopefully after that things will calm things down. The problem with the west is that they want their cake and they want to eat it too. They are currently sanctioning 1/3rd of all humanity. That essentially means that they're avoiding doing business with 2.6 billion people. In essence they're sanctioning themselves. I don't know but to me it just seems like an unsustainable and counterintuitive policy.

I mean think about it they're currently sanctioning Venezuela, Iran and Russia. These nations have the largest, 4th and 8th largest oil reserves in the world. No wonder petrol prices are so high. It's not rocket science. They're already trying to work out a deal with Venezuela but Venezuela has limited production capacity. Iran on the other hand could quickly pump out an additional 1-2 million barrels per day if sanctions are removed.

Like Putin said recently, their policy amounts to economic suicide, but at the end of the day its their choice. If they want to shoot themselves in the foot, so be it.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> shop owners complaining at 18K toman for a 1 litre milk they don't have buyers .
> 
> I forgot chiken it went up from 40K to 60K then wen back to ~52K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> Yeah when the prices go up too high, people won't pay and will purchase from wholesale retailers or they will look for ways to save money, like buying flour and making bread, growing their own vegetables, etc. So at the end of the day shop owners, smaller retailers will have to cut their profit margins for the time being or throw away their stock. Their choice. I mean they've made large profit margins for years so what now they can't cut their margins for a few months ?
> 
> Realistically right now wheat prices are at an all time high, the prices have doubled from last year. Oil prices / natural gas prices are extremely high right now, which makes transport of these goods expensive as well. The Ukraine war is causing alot of these price increases and at the same time the Rial is also low right now which also doesn't help the situation in Iran.
> 
> In the future if wheat prices fall, global energy prices stabilize and if the Rial even fluctuates and goes up in value a little, all these things will help stabilize the prices of goods/food. This is really the worst time right now and it may get worse but eventually things should calm down. Even if there's a recession, how long will it last 6 months ? 1 year ? 2 years ?
> 
> Regardless over time prices should stabilize. The Ukraine war shouldn't last more than a few more months so hopefully after that things will calm things down. The problem with the west is that they want their cake and they want to eat it too. They are currently sanctioning 1/3rd of all humanity. That essentially means that they're avoiding doing business with 2.6 billion people. In essence they're sanctioning themselves. I don't know but to me it just seems like an unsustainable and counterintuitive policy.
> 
> I mean think about it they're currently sanctioning Venezuela, Iran and Russia. These nations have the largest, 4th and 8th largest oil reserves in the world. No wonder petrol prices are so high. It's not rocket science. They're already trying to work out a deal with Venezuela but Venezuela has limited production capacity. Iran on the other hand could quickly pump out an additional 1-2 million barrels per day if sanctions are removed.
> 
> Like Putin said recently, their policy amounts to economic suicide, but at the end of the day its their choice. If they want to shoot themselves in the foot, so be it.


Agree with most of things you said but Russia part I don't agree.Russia is massive in agriculture and energy they will regain everything they lost in just 1-2 year expect soft power which takes more time.


----------



## OldTwilight

> In the future if wheat prices fall, global energy prices stabilize and if the Rial even fluctuates and goes up in value a little, all these things will help stabilize the prices of goods/food


In Iran if something price goes up , then it will never get down ... this is how Iranians traders do business ... if they don't find buyer , they will just make artifical shortage of goods with help of government ...


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Report: Global Debt Hits Record $305 Trillion in Q1​
According to a report by the institution, the increase was largely driven by China ($2.5 trillion) and the US ($1.8 trillion), CNN reported.
In contrast, total debt in the eurozone fell for the third consecutive quarter, the IIF pointed out.

At 348% of global GDP, debt is 15 percentage points below its peak in the first quarter of 2021, with “stronger nominal GDP growth helping to lower rates,” the IIF added.

The move reflects rising inflation, and the global debt-to-GDP ratio fell for the fourth consecutive quarter in the first quarter of 2022, the report has highlighted.

Iran, Cuba Ink Barter Trade Roadmap Agreement​Cuba is one of the main grain producers and is also considered a major market for Iranian commodities in Central and Latin America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Initially it was believed that Ukrainian grain production would be down by 30% this year compared to last year. Now they're saying that it could be down as much as 50% or more. Not only that but shippers are currently avoiding the Black Sea so that complicates matters even more. 

On top of that, several grain producing nations, like Kazakhaztan, Russia, India, have banned exports to ensure their own food security. To make matters even worse, fertilizers from Russia, Belarus will be less accessible now because of sanctions. Russia is one of the largest fertilizer producers in the world. 

Some analysts are saying that grain prices could double from their current price. Currently wheat prices have doubled from last year and are at an all time high. If the price doubled again it will lead to starvation and poverty for millions of people all over the world.


----------



## Hack-Hook

impractic


sha ah said:


> Yeah when the prices go up too high, people won't pay and will purchase from wholesale retailers or they will look for ways to save money, like buying flour and making bread


not practical and don't save money that much perhaps the end result would be more expensive


sha ah said:


> Yeah when the prices go up too high, people won't pay and will purchase from wholesale retailers


not all people can buy at the amount those people sale


sha ah said:


> In the future if wheat prices fall, global energy prices stabilize and if the Rial even fluctuates and goes up in value a little, all these things will help stabilize the prices of goods/food. This is really the worst time right now and it may get worse but eventually things should calm down. Even if there's a recession, how long will it last 6 months ? 1 year ? 2 years ?


i believe it when i see it


sha ah said:


> So it's $3 a kilo for rice ? What grade of rice and from where ? Corner store ? medium sized retailer ? wholesale retailer ? It depends, but that sounds like a pretty standard global price.


a question for you , is the price of producing grain the same all over the world ?
why when government want to remove subsidies and give people all the commodities at international price then don't pay them the same amount they receive for the same job for example in Eu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The price of producing wheat is not the same all over the world, but right now there is a major shortage so the price is spiking.

If Iran imports grains for example, they will pay the international rates, same as everyone else, maybe a little less for shipping. Without subsidies, that means it will cost the same in Iran as anywhere else. Of course turning that wheat into bread will cost alot less in Iran since the price of labor, rent, electricity is much cheaper.

Even in some of the most impoverished countries in the world most commodities cost the same. Many African countries where people make less than $1 a day, still the price of gold is the same, the price of wheat is the same, the price of many things are cheaper but gasoline in those countries costs 20x more than in Iran, so Iranians are still extremely lucky to have that.

The government can't control the weather. There are droughts in the entire region, therefore Iran has a shortfall in wheat production this year. Even if Iran could produce enough wheat, when the government allows exports, the price adjusts to international rates. Again without subsidies, the price will be the same as everywhere else.

This is why several nations like India, Russia, Kazakhstan are blocking exports right now. However if prices for commodities in one country are much cheaper than another, then that naturally leads to smuggling of goods outside the country, which is what we see in Iran on a large scale.

If tomorrow the Iranian government were to pay everyone in Iran as much as people make in the EU then they would have to print alot more money which means inflation would shoot up through the roof and the price of everything would go up 100 fold. It would lead to hyperinflation and would defeat the purpose. It has to be done gradually.

All economic policies work better when implemented gradually, otherwise it causes a shock to the system and people suffer. This is why I can't understand why the Iranian government didn't reduce the subsidies step by step, especially after they sold all their surplus oil and oil prices are so high right now. Not a smart move and very irresponsible if you ask me.

You say that baking your own bread is impractical, growing your own vegetables is impractical and you say that buying from larger retailers or wholesale retailers is impractical. I will have to agree to disagree with you. If people have no other choice, they have to make inconvenient or difficult choices. I know people who are very well off who bake their own bread, grow their own vegetables and buy from larger retailers, so it's not as impractical as you claim.



Hack-Hook said:


> impractic
> 
> not practical and don't save money that much perhaps the end result would be more expensive
> 
> not all people can buy at the amount those people sale
> 
> i believe it when i see it
> 
> a question for you , is the price of producing grain the same all over the world ?
> why when government want to remove subsidies and give people all the commodities at international price then don't pay them the same amount they receive for the same job for example in Eu.



This piece of trash accidentally admits his sins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> You say that baking your own bread is impractical, growing your own vegetables is impractical and you say that buying from larger retailers or wholesale retailers is impractical. I will have to agree to disagree with you. If people have no other choice, they have to make inconvenient or difficult choices. I know people who are very well off who bake their own bread and grow their own vegetables and buy from larger retailers


you are welcome to do that when you live in a 50m apartment and the husband and wife had to work at least for 10-12 hours a day

this is from last year for this year you are free to decide for yourself .








چند درصد مردم ایران زیر خط فقر هستند؟ / نرخ خط فقر در سال ۱۴۰۰


خط فقر یا آستانه فقر حداقل درآمدی است که برای زندگی در یک کشور خاص در نظر گرفته می‌شود حال با بررسی بیشتر به ابعاد این موضوع و نرخ خط فقر در ایراان طی چند سال اخیر میپردازیم.




www.iscanews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Sounds like the food price hike in Iran even made some Iranians on this thread bitter. It'll be better soon.


----------



## SalarHaqq

For the sake of further familiarization with the concept of communism, I would highly* recommend everyone to watch the following conference.*

Luckily at least one subtitled version of a presentation by this thinker is available. His understanding of Marx and communism is simply astonishing. Even if you're not so much into theory, do listen in, as I can guarantee you'll seldom come across a lecture as intellectually stimulating as this.






@Sineva @BigMelatonin

_____



Cancerous Tumor said:


> In regards to communism and socialism, wasn't socialism the tool they used in their government system ?
> 
> I always have hard time when I think about a concept in theoretical point of view vs practical one then somehow I lean toward practical ones and take them as important one.not just what communism promised and what they delivered but in comparison vs others too.
> 
> Imagine today we find a intelligent being on moon and bring it to earth then educate it about these two capitalism and communism models.then we show two models of cars sales to this intelligent being :
> 
> a. A model when sales of cars are based on costumer demands.
> b. A model when sales are based on producers desires.
> 
> how does this intelligent being categorize these two models ?which one belongs to which school of thought ?



My point was terminological in essence. Practically speaking, none of the two models you described would be conceivable under communism. For as said, in communism there is no money, no commodities, no buying / selling things, no paid labor, no price and no materialistic value to any object. It is truly the community of being, as opposed to the society of having (capitalism).

From a Marxian perspective, so-called communist states weren't communist, they were capitalist, state capitalist to be precise. Where there's a state - any state, no matter its characteristics, there is by definition no communism. Marx was saying no to the state, no to politics, no to economy, and resoundingly so.

Of course this applies to any model of mixed economy as well - whether inspired by Keynes, post-WW2 German ordo-liberalism, Scandinavian social-democracy, French welfare state, Russian Mencheviks and Social Revolutionaries, Proudhonian "anarcho"-federalism or etc, all of these to Marx were or would have been nothing but avatars of the capital, i.e. forms of governance and organization of the means of production which, at one point in time and space, were necessary for capital to deploy due to the stage in which capital was finding itself in accordance with the social processes stemming from the historical dialectics of the class struggle.

But I believe that basically, you were advocating a mixed type of economy for Iran. And I concur with that, Iran needs a mixed economy, not unfettered US-style capitalism.


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> But they have surrendered and at the start Ukraine had 14,000 troops and allied militia defending Mariupol. All together only a few thousand survived and surrendered. That sounds like a defeat to me but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast the government is doing something to offset food prices for the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Gives More to the Poor as Rising Prices Spur Protests - BNN Bloomberg
> 
> 
> Iran’s government has hiked payments for the poor to help offset a sharp increase in food prices that has stirred unrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bnnbloomberg.ca


It definitely wasn't 14k defenders, it was way less than that. No more than 5k at most. Don't be shocked by that.


----------



## TheImmortal

Oldman1 said:


> It definitely wasn't 14k defenders, it was way less than that. No more than 5k at most. Don't be shocked by that.



Dude close to 5K surrended in last month - what war do you follow.

It was likely around 10K or so or 10 BTGs with the majority being Azov Battalions, as that’s where they decided to make their stand.


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> Dude close to 5K surrended in last month - what war do you follow.
> 
> It was likely around 10K or so or 10 BTGs with the majority being Azov Battalions, as that’s where they decided to make their stand.


5k didn't surrender, don't know where you got that number.


----------



## TheImmortal

Oldman1 said:


> 5k didn't surrender, don't know where you got that number.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527000568467705857
That’s just last 72 hours.

Non-Azov have been surrending throughout the battle of Mariupol. Another 2K+ there.

The fact you think 5K could even hold a city as big as Mariupol is hilarious.


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527000568467705857
> That’s just last 72 hours.
> 
> Non-Azov have been surrending throughout the battle of Mariupol. 2K+ there.
> 
> The fact you think 5K could even hold a city as big as Mariupol is hilarious.


LOL! 1744 in last 72 hours. Think about it. 14k defenders? How many does Russia need to take on a city containing around that number? You really believe 2k surrender before that? It was only a few hundred since in the videos show only a few hundred and I've looked at them. Not in the thousands like Russia claims.

The Russians are resorting to saying that some western general is leading the defense like some Canadian general or something, that it was the only reason why the Ukrainians have defended so fiercely. Or in general the whole war they claim they are fighting NATO and not the Ukrainians because its embarrassing right?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

Oldman1 said:


> 5k didn't surrender, don't know where you got that number.


1730 surrender last few days

There was 1000 marine soldiers in April

That's from memory, I'm sure there was more


----------



## Oldman1

_Nabil_ said:


> 1730 surrender last few days
> 
> There was 1000 marine soldiers in April
> 
> That's from memory, I'm sure there was more


It wasn't a 1000 Marines. It was few hundred, they just keep replaying the videos and from different angles to make it look like thousands surrendered.


----------



## _Nabil_

Oldman1 said:


> It wasn't a 1000 Marines. It was few hundred, they just keep replaying the videos and from different angles to make it look like thousands surrendered.


Ok there was 5k defending Mariupol, half of the troops hide in Azofsteel and the other half died one month ago, is that what you state ?


----------



## Oldman1

_Nabil_ said:


> Ok there was 5k defending Mariupol, half of the troops hide in Azofsteel and the other half died one month ago, is that what you state ?


Yes.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

Oldman1 said:


> Yes.


So twice shame on Ukrainian warring ....

If BBC said 1k surrender then it's 1k 

Ukraine war: Mass surrender of troops in Mariupol, says Russia​13 April 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

_Nabil_ said:


> So twice shame on Ukrainian warring ....
> 
> If BBC said 1k surrender then it's 1k
> 
> Ukraine war: Mass surrender of troops in Mariupol, says Russia​13 April 2022


You mean they quoted what Russia said...


----------



## _Nabil_

Oldman1 said:


> You mean they quoted what Russia said...


Huh ! When in this war BBC and Reuters been the voice of Russia ???

After weeks of bombardment, 1,000 Ukraine marines surrender in Mariupol, says Russia
APR 13, 2022 6:37 PM PHT
REUTERS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

_Nabil_ said:


> Huh ! When in this war BBC and Reuters been the voice of Russia ???
> 
> After weeks of bombardment, 1,000 Ukraine marines surrender in Mariupol, says Russia
> APR 13, 2022 6:37 PM PHT
> REUTERS


Yes, they quoted Russia. They didn't say it themselves by checking to see if its true.


----------



## TheImmortal

Oldman1 said:


> LOL! 1744 in last 72 hours. Think about it. 14k defenders? How many does Russia need to take on a city containing around that number?



Usually a 2-1 to 3-1 attacker needs to outnumber the defender due to defender advantage.

But Russia did it with maybe 20K or so (I have to go back and look at the data) including 10K or so Chechens.




Oldman1 said:


> Yes.



Are you dumb? Half died in the steel factory and half died a month ago? Thats 100% that means no one existed in the steel plant.


You think 5K troops can hold this much territory







For nearly 2 months?

You play too much video games. If one line even collapsed in that situation—the other sides would be overrun by their flanks.

A city of 500K managed to muster around 1% of its entire population during a general mobilization plus whatever Central command sent? Ok Baghdad Bob

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

Oldman1 said:


> Yes, they quoted Russia. They didn't say it themselves by checking to see if its true.


Russian cats, all sport players, Musicians, writers, food, even Vodka , ..... All banned,

Russian Media, Banned

Then BBC and Reuters doing free propaganda for Russians....


Ok ✌️

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> Usually a 2-1 to 3-1 attacker needs to outnumber the defender due to defender advantage.
> 
> But Russia did it with maybe 20K or so (I have to go back and look at the data) including 10K or so Chechens.


You didn't get this 14k number from the wiki and mistaken it for Ukrainian defenders did you?









Siege of Mariupol - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Casualties and losses14,000 personnel[42]3,500 personnel[42]

800–1,000 Azov members[43][44]
*Per Ukraine*:[45]
~6,000 killed
*Per Ukraine (810th Naval Infantry Brigade only)*:
158 killed, 500 wounded, 70 missing[46]
*Per Ukraine (Spetsnaz GRU only)*:
14 killed[31]
*Per Meduza (Naval Infantry only)*:
115 killed[47]*Per Russia*:[48][49]
4,000+ killed,
3,194 captured,
1–4 Mil Mi-8 helicopters shot down[50][51]
*Per Ukraine*:
Unknown number of killed,[52]
1,000+ captured,[52]
600–700 wounded[53][54



TheImmortal said:


> Are you dumb? Half died in the steel factory and half died a month ago? Thats 100% that means no one existed in the steel plant.
> 
> 
> You think 5K troops can hold this much territory



LOL! Half didn't die in the factory considering all those bombings and artillery attacks. Might as well claimed a million dead with all that constant attacks then and civilians not able to leave from that plant. 


TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 845552
> 
> 
> For nearly 2 months?
> 
> You play too much video games. If one line even collapsed in that situation—the other sides would be overrun by their flanks.


LOL! You should look at other modern sieges and you should stop playing video games. Little more than 2 months by well trained Ukrainian defenders. Mostly hiding in the steel plant after being pushed back. Think about it. 









Second Battle of Fallujah - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







Date7 November – 23 December 2004[2][3][4]
(1 month, 2 weeks and 2 days)



Casualties and losses

 10,500 troops[6]


 2,000 security forces[6]


 850 troops[7]
*Total:* 13,350 troops≈3,700–4,000 insurgents[8][9]

 95 killed
560 wounded[10]
(54 killed and 425 wounded from 7 to 16 November)[11]


 8 killed
43 wounded[11][12]


 4 killed
10 wounded[13][14]
*Total:* 107 killed, 613 wounded1,200–2,000 killed,[15][12]
1,500 captured[15]



_Nabil_ said:


> Russian cats, all sport players, Musicians, writers, food, even Vodka , ..... All banned,
> 
> Russian Media, Banned
> 
> Then BBC and Reuters doing free propaganda for Russians....
> 
> 
> Ok ✌️


Yeah and they still quote what Russia says. Ok.


----------



## TheImmortal

Oldman1 said:


> You didn't get this 14k number from the wiki and mistaken it for Ukrainian defenders did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siege of Mariupol - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casualties and losses14,000 personnel[42]3,500 personnel[42]
> 
> 800–1,000 Azov members[43][44]
> *Per Ukraine*:[45]
> ~6,000 killed
> *Per Ukraine (810th Naval Infantry Brigade only)*:
> 158 killed, 500 wounded, 70 missing[46]
> *Per Ukraine (Spetsnaz GRU only)*:
> 14 killed[31]
> *Per Meduza (Naval Infantry only)*:
> 115 killed[47]*Per Russia*:[48][49]
> 4,000+ killed,
> 3,194 captured,
> 1–4 Mil Mi-8 helicopters shot down[50][51]
> *Per Ukraine*:
> Unknown number of killed,[52]
> 1,000+ captured,[52]
> 600–700 wounded[53][54
> 
> 
> LOL! Half didn't die in the factory considering all those bombings and artillery attacks. Might as well claimed a million dead with all that constant attacks then and civilians not able to leave from that plant.
> 
> LOL! You should look at other modern sieges and you should stop playing video games. Little more than 2 months by well trained Ukrainian defenders. Mostly hiding in the steel plant after being pushed back. Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Battle of Fallujah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date7 November – 23 December 2004[2][3][4]
> (1 month, 2 weeks and 2 days)
> 
> 
> 
> Casualties and losses
> 
> 10,500 troops[6]
> 
> 
> 2,000 security forces[6]
> 
> 
> 850 troops[7]
> *Total:* 13,350 troops≈3,700–4,000 insurgents[8][9]
> 
> 95 killed
> 560 wounded[10]
> (54 killed and 425 wounded from 7 to 16 November)[11]
> 
> 
> 8 killed
> 43 wounded[11][12]
> 
> 
> 4 killed
> 10 wounded[13][14]
> *Total:* 107 killed, 613 wounded1,200–2,000 killed,[15][12]
> 1,500 captured[15]
> 
> 
> Yeah and they still quote what Russia says. Ok.



1) I didn’t use Wikipedia

2) fallujah’s population was 50% of Mariupol. And attacker used a 3 to 1 advantage like I mentioned earlier.

3) Battle of Mariupol was over 244 sq KM.
Battle of Fallujah was over *16 sq KM*

4) Thanks for proving you are a moron who thinks Battle Of Mariupol between two of the largest armies in Europe was the same thing as US coalition fighting 4K sandal insurgents with AKs and RPGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> 1) I didn’t use Wikipedia
> 
> 2) fallujah’s population was 50% of Mariupol. And attacker used a 3 to 1 advantage like I mentioned earlier.
> 
> 3) Battle of Mariupol was over 244 sq KM.
> Battle of Fallujah was over *16 sq KM*
> 
> 4) Thanks for proving you are a moron


LOL! How long did the Ukrainians confined to the plant? How long was it bombed? You are the moron.


----------



## TheImmortal

Oldman1 said:


> LOL! How long did the Ukrainians confined to the plant? How long was it bombed? You are the moron.



End of April they finally lost the last pieces near the sea.

So they fought since Feb 24th invasion till end of April


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518305324633100289

But please educate us again on how the town of fallujah was similar to Battle of Mariupol. How 4K can cover less than 20 sqKM in Fallujah but can magically cover 10x that amount in Mariupol. Hilarious.

Just run along. Go to Twitter where Ukraine won in Mariupol.

I been highly critical of Russian military failures and incompetence, even in Mariupol. But your level of propaganda is a joke not worth debating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> End of April they finally lost the last pieces near the sea.
> 
> So they fought since Feb 24th invasion till end of April
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518305324633100289
> 
> But please educate us again on how the town of fallujah was similar to Battle of Mariupol. How 4K can cover less than 20 sqKM in Fallujah but can magically cover 10x that amount in Mariupol. Hilarious.
> 
> Just run along. Go to Twitter where Ukraine won in Mariupol.
> 
> I been highly critical of Russian military failures and incompetence, even in Mariupol. But your level of propaganda is a joke not worth debating.


Don't you get it? The Ukrainians lost most of the city in over a month and were confined to the plant and the surrounding areas. So it was constantly bombed for another month. That's why you think they probably had 14k defenders and able to withstand that 30k attackers or whatever number you put up and able to withstand the siege for more than 2 months. Its like the 300 and its allies against a massive Persian Army. Russia just wants to claim Canadian general led the resistance with 14k defenders as you say and that's why Russia had a hard time. Just like Russians claiming they are fighting NATO itself and not embarrassed they are fighting Ukrainians.

By the way it was confirmed that the Russians had already moved most of its forces from Mariupol weeks after the city was taken and left a token force to take on the confined defenders.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

Oldman1 said:


> Don't you get it? The Ukrainians lost most of the city in over a month and were confined to the plant and the surrounding areas. So it was constantly bombed for another month. That's why you think they probably had 14k defenders and able to withstand that 30k attackers or whatever number you put up and able to withstand the siege for more than 2 months. Its like the 300 and its allies against a massive Persian Army. Russia just wants to claim Canadian general led the resistance with 14k defenders as you say and that's why Russia had a hard time. Just like Russians claiming they are fighting NATO itself and not embarrassed they are fighting Ukrainians.
> 
> By the way it was confirmed that the Russians had already moved most of its forces from Mariupol weeks after the city was taken and left a token force to take on the confined defenders.



Sure General Oldman. Whatever you say. 

Thanks for *all* the sources you cited to back up your 5K number.

We will all here take your word for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> Sure General Oldman. Whatever you say.
> 
> Thanks for *all* the sources you cited to back up your 5K number.
> 
> We will all here take your word for it.


Whatever you say. I sure didn't take a word of another Iranian poster who claims Ukrainians won't fight long before this war started. But thats another story.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


> My point was terminological in essence. Practically speaking, none of the two models you described would be conceivable under communism. For as said, in communism there is no money, no commodities, no buying / selling things, no paid labor, no price and no materialistic value to any object. It is truly the community of being, as opposed to the society of having (capitalism).


This is one of the many issues.Then if someone works for 2h in a day and someone sleeps 2h in a day for same type of work their input are equal?. Next one is quality of work even in same type of work someones 1h work might be 10 times more valuable than 1000 people working 1h in same field.




SalarHaqq said:


> From a Marxian perspective, so-called communist states weren't communist, they were capitalist, state capitalist to be precise. Where there's a state - any state, no matter its characteristics, there is by definition no communism. Marx was saying no to the state, no to politics, no to economy, and resoundingly so.


" Marx was saying no to the state, no to politics, no to economy, and resoundingly so."
Such system is either pure capitalism because someone or a group of people guiding it by some sort of moral code (power) or on the verge of becoming one because they competing with other systems and they will take it from them since they don't live on land of honey and milk.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


> Of course this also applies to any model of a mixed economy - whether inspired by Keynes, post-WW2 German ordo-liberalism, Scandinavian social-democracy, French welfare state, Russian Mencheviks and Social Revolutionaries, Proudhonian "anarcho"-federalism or etc, all of these to Marx were or would have been nothing but avatars of the capital, i.e. forms of governance and organization of the means of production which, at one point in time and space, were necessary for capital to deploy due to the stage in which capital was finding itself in accordance with the social processes stemming from the historical dialectics of the class struggle.
> 
> But I believe that basically, you were advocating a mixed type of economy for Iran. And I concur with that, Iran needs a mixed economy, not unfettered US-style capitalism.


Mr Khomeini's first major speech after returning to Iran:
1. Previous political system issues.
*2. Iran's land reforms (3:50-5:0)*





And Irony is, it's the man named this revolution not once but multiple times , *revolution of barefoot(s)*.


----------



## zartosht

On the subject of Iranian corruption:

Obvious thief hunter biden using daddys connections to make 100k/month being a ukie company board member…


Completely legit , the free, unpolitical, greatest ,uncorrupt justice system on earth, led by marrick garland an obama lacky has cleared hunter of corruption





Iran should learn and emulate this great “uncorrupt” system. The entire world over is clean and pure and Iranians are the only people getting stiffed by a corrupt governent who comes to peoples homes in the middle of the night, just to steal the shirts off poor Iranians.

And before the islamic republic. From pahlavi to qajars, safavids, sassanids were all pure governements. Corruption has never existed in Iranian society. Only mullahs introduced this foreign sorcery to Iran.

Nigeria also has oil. One of their presidents was estimated to be worth 40-50 billion dollars. Large portion of the country are nearly untouched by government development. Thats what corruption that cripples state affairs looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Today I went to the Safeway right by my house. I live in a good neighbourhood but anyways, you know how much a Kilo of Organic brown Basmati costs ? $17 Canadian or $13 USD for one Kilo. Of course there are places where I can get a 10 lb bag or 4.5 Kilos of good Indian Basmati rice for $17. So it depends where you go and who you buy from and what grade. Sometimes if you have to trade convenience for a lower price. But regardless, you tell me where in Iran it costs $13 for a Kilo of rice ?



Hack-Hook said:


> you are welcome to do that when you live in a 50m apartment and the husband and wife had to work at least for 10-12 hours a day
> 
> this is from last year for this year you are free to decide for yourself .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> چند درصد مردم ایران زیر خط فقر هستند؟ / نرخ خط فقر در سال ۱۴۰۰
> 
> 
> خط فقر یا آستانه فقر حداقل درآمدی است که برای زندگی در یک کشور خاص در نظر گرفته می‌شود حال با بررسی بیشتر به ابعاد این موضوع و نرخ خط فقر در ایراان طی چند سال اخیر میپردازیم.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iscanews.ir


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527000568467705857
> That’s just last 72 hours.
> 
> Non-Azov have been surrending throughout the battle of Mariupol. Another 2K+ there.
> 
> The fact you think 5K could even hold a city as big as Mariupol is hilarious.


@Oldman1 is just Greek historian of Thermopylae battle, only the noble spartan hoplites are counted and come with 300 number let forget about 1000 lacedamonians or 3000 other Peloponnesians or 700 Thespians or 1000 Malians or 400 Thebans or 1000 Phocians or 1000 opontian Locrians oh and God forbade if you count the slaves they brought with them to war. only Spartan Hoplites are of noble enough race to be counted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

I'm sorry but you're badly in denial. 1700+ have surrendered in the last few days. Before that I remember 500 surrendering on one occasion, 1000 surrendering on another and throughout the siege various groups surrendered here and there.

Likely 5000 have surrendered and 5000 could have easily died defending Mariupol. Ukrainians are not supermen like the western MSM make them out to be. Even in Kiev, the Russians only had 40,000 troops, while Ukraine had 100,000+ defenders. If you count territorial defense, allied militias and conscripts, Ukrainians outnumbered Russians more than 5 to 1. The Russians obviously did not plan on encountering stiff resistance. They believed the government would collapse and flee. But so did US intelligence who believed Russians could take Kiev in 72 hours. So the Russians had bad intelligence but so did the Americans.

Anyways, they tried replicating what they did in Crimea, when it didn't work, the Russians withdrew and focused on the Donbas. Now they are moving much more methodically, using lots of reconnaissance, establishing solid supply lines and using overwhelming firepower with mostly artillery, along with airstrikes, rockets, etc to grind down the enemy before moving in on their positions.

Every few days the Russians seem to be gaining ground, a few villages, a few towns. Every major Ukrainian counter offensive in the Donbas has failed. Recently the Ukrainians lost 300+ troops and dozens of tanks and armored vehicles in a failed counter attack. Russians have broken their defensive lines in Izium and Popasnya. They are currently only 30km away from Kramatorsk with multiple pincers. It's just a matter of time now. Give it another 3 months or so and this war will likely be over.



Oldman1 said:


> LOL! How long did the Ukrainians confined to the plant? How long was it bombed? You are the moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Such system is either pure capitalism because someone or a group of people guiding it by some sort of moral code (power) or on the verge of becoming one because they competing with other systems and they will take it from them since they don't live on land of honey and milk.



Communist communities weren't spared from conflicts, both internal and against neighbors. See Natives American tribes as an example. Yet, they remained communist. There was no capital, no employment, no hierarchy, no money, no property, no trade. And enough bisons to provide for everything they needed to live their lives.

Empirical data suggest it's not an unstable form of existence. Human beings are believed to have dwell like that for nearly 300.000 years. Historically speaking capitalism is in fact the exception, since it only appeared a few millennia ago alongside civilization (more or less 5000 years, or around 20.000 maximum years if we count high cultures as well).

I'd warmly recommend viewing the video shared in my previous post, since all these issues are addressed there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Today I went to the Safeway right by my house. I live in a good neighbourhood but anyways, you know how much a Kilo of Organic brown Basmati costs ? $17 Canadian or $13 USD for one Kilo. Of course there are places where I can get a 10 lb bag or 4.5 Kilos of good Indian Basmati rice for $17. So it depends where you go and who you buy from and what grade. Sometimes if you have to trade convenience for a lower price. But regardless, you tell me where in Iran it costs $13 for a Kilo of rice ?


let me help you find cheaper rice if you are not in hurry and can wait for two day


https://www.costco.com/royal-basmati-rice%2c-20-lbs.product.100315872.html




https://www.costco.com/kirkland-signature-thai-hom-mali-jasmine-rice%2c-25-lbs.product.100334875.html






__





Amazon.com : rice






www.amazon.com





by the way its irrelevant , the transportation price to there is a lot different than here


----------



## dani92

https://www.instagram.com/p/CEm7FwcAA_U/


This turko b!itch celebrate a victory of an Iranian team with T-shirt had Fake stalinbayjan republic without being condemned by the Iranian government??!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I know about Costco, I have a membership, but regardless, my point is, where in Iran will you find Basmati rice sold for $13 a Kilo ? The prices in Iran are much cheaper than in the west even with the recent price hikes.

And regardless, in many nations commodities cost the same regardless of income. Gold for example will cost the same everywhere. Like I said, there are countries where people make less than $1 a day and they still have to pay 10-20x more than Iran for gasoline.

Nigeria for example, 70% live on less than $1 a day and they pay 40 cents a liter for gasoline even though Nigeria produces 2.5 million barrels a day. In Turkey gasoline costs $1.50 a liter. In Iran gasoline costs 5 cents a liter. 

So the government in Iran, you can easily argue is not the most competent, nowhere near the best in the world. However they are nowhere near as corrupt, greedy and incompetent as many western media outlets make them out to be.



Hack-Hook said:


> let me help you find cheaper rice if you are not in hurry and can wait for two day
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/royal-basmati-rice%2c-20-lbs.product.100315872.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/kirkland-signature-thai-hom-mali-jasmine-rice%2c-25-lbs.product.100334875.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way its irrelevant , the transportation price to there is a lot different than here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> I know about Costco, I have a membership, but regardless, my point is, where in Iran will you find Basmati rice sold for $13 a Kilo ? The prices in Iran are much cheaper than in the west even with the recent price hikes.
> 
> And regardless, in many nations commodities cost the same regardless of income. Gold for example will cost the same everywhere. Like I said, there are countries where people make less than $1 a day and they still have to pay 10-20x more than Iran for gasoline.


didn't knew price of transporting rice from India or Pakistan to USA is the same as transporting it to Iran.
and if some place want to sale some food there at higher price its not the rest of the world problem , rice is not main food for average Joes if you want compare the price then go compare it with india or Pakistan or Thailand that the crop is indigenous to there



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Mr Khomeini's first major speech after returning to Iran:
> 1. Previous political system issues.
> *2. Iran's land reforms (3:50-5:0)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Irony is, it's the man named this revolution not once but multiple times , *revolution of barefoot(s)*.


wasn't it the same speech that he told to the people, if at middle of the night they knocked their door don't be afraid ?



zartosht said:


> On the subject of Iranian corruption:
> 
> Obvious thief hunter biden using daddys connections to make 100k/month being a ukie company board member…
> 
> 
> Completely legit , the free, unpolitical, greatest ,uncorrupt justice system on earth, led by marrick garland an obama lacky has cleared hunter of corruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran should learn and emulate this great “uncorrupt” system. The entire world over is clean and pure and Iranians are the only people getting stiffed by a corrupt governent who comes to peoples homes in the middle of the night, just to steal the shirts off poor Iranians.
> 
> And before the islamic republic. From pahlavi to qajars, safavids, sassanids were all pure governements. Corruption has never existed in Iranian society. Only mullahs introduced this foreign sorcery to Iran.
> 
> Nigeria also has oil. One of their presidents was estimated to be worth 40-50 billion dollars. Large portion of the country are nearly untouched by government development. Thats what corruption that cripples state affairs looks like.


if only you guys learnt that if there are corruption there it won't mean we must close our eyes on corruption here. 
and by the way who told you we like to copy Ukraine system


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> if only you guys learnt that if there are corruption there it won't mean we must close our eyes on corruption here.



We'll be perfectly content if no Iranian believes the lie that their country is somehow the epitome of corruption or that it's in another league compared to the rest of the world - when in fact the contrary would tend to be the case, if anything. Other than that, many of us would surely be first in line when it comes to weeding out corrupt elements.

Usually the prime motivation of those who will unduly single out Iran is not the fight against corruption: this topic is just one out of a thousand they invoke as yet another pretext to vent irrational, unfounded and obsessive animosity against the Islamic Republic. In line with the propaganda and psy-ops orchestrated by Iran's existential enemies, which they happen to consume on a daily basis.

There's a fine line here, and we won't get duped by it. That's the advantage of never losing sight of the comparative dimension when assessing the actual gravity of a problem, as well as pondering the question whether it's really due to Iran being an Islamic Republic rather than your average, "normalized", US- and zionist-submissive regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

why we talk about Russi-Ukrain war here ?


----------



## _Nabil_

sha ah said:


> Today I went to the Safeway right by my house. I live in a good neighbourhood but anyways, you know how much a Kilo of Organic brown Basmati costs ? $17 Canadian or $13 USD for one Kilo. Of course there are places where I can get a 10 lb bag or 4.5 Kilos of good Indian Basmati rice for $17. So it depends where you go and who you buy from and what grade. Sometimes if you have to trade convenience for a lower price. But regardless, you tell me where in Iran it costs $13 for a Kilo of rice ?


Organic food prices are just ridiculous, even here in Tunisia, so you don't make a point or it's just irrelevant....


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527691142023847938

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527692137034391559


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527663369809022976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Hack-Hook said:


> didn't knew price of transporting rice from India or Pakistan to USA is the same as transporting it to Iran.
> and if some place want to sale some food there at higher price its not the rest of the world problem , rice is not main food for average Joes if you want compare the price then go compare it with india or Pakistan or Thailand that the crop is indigenous to there
> 
> 
> wasn't it the same speech that he told to the people, if at middle of the night they knocked their door don't be afraid ?
> 
> 
> if only you guys learnt that if there are corruption there it won't mean we must close our eyes on corruption here.
> and by the way who told you we like to copy Ukraine system


Its actually the american system not the ukie system that found him to be corruption free

This is highly relevant because a huge part of western propaganda is their supposed “independent judiciary”. Anybody with 2 functioning brain cells can see how politicized western courts are. 

Thats the shit model people want to inport unto Iran




OldTwilight said:


> why we talk about Russi-Ukrain war here ?



Because this is the most significant war geopolitically since ww2

Iranian strategy has been waiting for this moment a long time. The result of this war will have unbelievable geopolitical shocks that will massively impact. Iran

Anybody not paying 110% attention to this war hs their heads buried in the sand

A russian victory would smash the western geopolitical order

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527614671922020352


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Organic food prices are just ridiculous, even here in Tunisia, so you don't make a point or it's just irrelevant....



Well, concerning rice in particular Iran is actually one of the last places on earth where one may find rice that is not just organic but what is more, free from micro-plastic and it comes at affordable prices, grown as it is by small businesses at local plantations (mostly located along the Caspian coastal region). However consumption exceeds national production capability, so imports appear inevitable, unfortunately.

For all rice stemming from industrial scale mass production, is systematically polluted with micro-plastics. Think there's no need to expand upon how unhealthy that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Why U.S. bridges are in such bad shape​Published Thu, Mar 17 20229:00 AM EDT Updated Thu, Mar 17 20226:23 PM EDT
Shawn Baldwin

America’s bridges are in rough shape.

More than a third of the nation’s bridges are in need of repair, and over 43,000 are in poor condition and classified as “structurally deficient,” according to the American Road & Transportation Builders Association.

A structurally deficient bridge is one that requires significant maintenance to remain in service. It is often posted with weight limits but is considered safe to use.

Each day about 167 million trips are taken across structurally deficient bridges in the U.S.

_″_The state of bridges in the U.S. is not good, and we’re losing the battle,” said William Ibbs, a civil engineering professor at the University of California Berkeley.

Hours ahead of President Joe Biden’s scheduled visit to Pittsburgh in January to discuss infrastructure, one of the city’s more than 440 bridges collapsed. Ten people were injured including first responders.

Other bridges collapsed in Washington state in 2013 and Minneapolis in 2007.

“I think what we found is that we deferred maintenance for a long time, and then all of a sudden, we’re at the point where we have this big backlog of maintenance that we have in, and we don’t really have the funding to catch up at this point,” said Kevin Heaslip, a civil and environmental engineering professor at Virginia Tech.

While most of the country’s structures were designed for a service life of about 50 years, the average age of bridges in the U.S. is 44 years. Older bridges with fewer lanes and restricted access can add to congestion impacting commerce and the response time of emergency services.

But after innovations in bridge building, new building materials and additional funding, there are signs of some modest improvement for the nation’s bridge inventory.

In January, Biden announced his administration would distribute $27 billion over the next five years to fix or rebuild thousands of the nation’s bridges. The current estimate to repair all bridges in the U.S. is $125 billion, according to the American Society of Civil Engineers.

So why are so many of the nation’s bridges in a state of disrepair, and what steps are being taken to fix them? Watch the video to learn more.

Why U.S. bridges are in such bad shape (cnbc.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> I'm sorry but you're badly in denial. 1700+ have surrendered in the last few days. Before that I remember 500 surrendering on one occasion, 1000 surrendering on another and throughout the siege various groups surrendered here and there.



1700 surrender and few hundred before that. Russia claims 1000 Marines surrender but thats the same few hundred. 



sha ah said:


> Likely 5000 have surrendered and 5000 could have easily died defending Mariupol. Ukrainians are not supermen like the western MSM make them out to be. Even in Kiev, the Russians only had 40,000 troops, while Ukraine had 100,000+ defenders. If you count territorial defense, allied militias and conscripts, Ukrainians outnumbered Russians more than 5 to 1. The Russians obviously did not plan on encountering stiff resistance. They believed the government would collapse and flee. But so did US intelligence who believed Russians could take Kiev in 72 hours. So the Russians had bad intelligence but so did the Americans.



LOL! 5k didn't surrendered only half that number. .

If the Ukrainians outnumbered the Russians around Kiev, the Russian forces would have been destroyed, the Territorials and militias were all spread out in Northern Ukraine targeting supply columns and ambushing tanks and other vehicles as well as doing artillery attacks and drones. 



sha ah said:


> Anyways, they tried replicating what they did in Crimea, when it didn't work, the Russians withdrew and focused on the Donbas. Now they are moving much more methodically, using lots of reconnaissance, establishing solid supply lines and using overwhelming firepower with mostly artillery, along with airstrikes, rockets, etc to grind down the enemy before moving in on their positions.


Yes the Russians are trying to be methodically but its very slow and you see the Ukrainians ambushing the supply columns and threatening their supply lines. 



sha ah said:


> Every few days the Russians seem to be gaining ground, a few villages, a few towns. Every major Ukrainian counter offensive in the Donbas has failed. Recently the Ukrainians lost 300+ troops and dozens of tanks and armored vehicles in a failed counter attack. Russians have broken their defensive lines in Izium and Popasnya. They are currently only 30km away from Kramatorsk with multiple pincers. It's just a matter of time now. Give it another 3 months or so and this war will likely be over.


LOL! This war is far from over buddy. You think just cause they take a couple of villages or towns, Putin will declare victory and pull troops out? Is that what you really think? That the Ukrainians will stop attacking because of that? I mean I be happy to see Putin pull forces out and then the Ukrainians will come back in.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527614671922020352



Compare with Darayya of Rif Damascus

This was a joke.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Compare with Darayya of Rif Damascus
> 
> This was a joke.



FSA was just a bunch of foreign jihadis and mercs. You cannot expect them to fight to the last man like a Ukrainian defending his homeland. FSA started folding as soon as their handlers stopped supplying weapons, drugs, and money. Not to mention the constant backstabbing and assassinations in their ranks.

Nonetheless, ISIS and Al-Nursa terrorist groups would have wiped the floor with with Azov and Ukrainian troops.


----------



## sha ah

Again you're badly in denial. I've seen all the footage. In Azovstal, more than 2000 have surrendered now since Monday. Some sources are putting the number at 2300. Add 2300 + 1000 + 500 = 3800. Now if we consider that Mariupol was completely surrounded and that Ukrainian soldiers surrendered sporadically as the noose tightened, you can easily get to 5000. It's common sense. You think soldiers only surrender in large groups ? Not in pairs or smaller groups or individually ?

From credible sources, I've heard that there were around 14,000 troops and allied militia protecting Mariupol. That's not hard to believe considering that over 120,000 were protecting Kiev and Mariupol was strategically important. Infact even after being surrounded the Ukrainian government did not allow the Ukrainian troops to attempt a breakout or withdraw from Mariupol. Goes to show you how significant it was to them.

Anyways, Kiev is a city of 3 million. Russia had the bulk of their troops in the south and in the Donbas where they made the most progress. They only had 40,000 troops near Kiev. Ukraine had 120,000 defenders. Add to that conscripts, territorial defense and you can easily get to well over 200,000. The Russians were severely outnumbered but according to their intelligence the city would likely fall and the government would flee after a few days. US intelligence also thought the Russians would take Kiev in 72 hours. The Russians believed Kiev/Kharkiv would be another Crimea. However hindsight is 20/20. 

In any case, in the Donbas the Russians are winning. They're taking several settlements ever few days. You can deny it all you want if that helps you sleep better at night but the fall of Izium and Popasnaya and nearby settlements does not bode well for the Ukrainians. At the end of the day the Russians have more firepower, air superiority with missiles and fighter jets. Western media keeps saying Russia is running out of missiles but today they struck several important Ukrainian targets with missiles including a community center where Ukrainian missiles were stored, a train station transporting weapons and several vital sites in Odessa as well.

The Russian Ruble is currently at a 4 year high. Meanwhile look at the price of gasoline in the west. Look at surging food prices, inflation. Looks like a recession is on the horizon. Face it the sanctions have backfired and they've backfired very badly. Westerners are not too bright. You sanction Venezuela, Iran and Russia, 3 nations with some of the largest oil reserves and oil production capacity and then you wonder why gas and inflation are surging. Don't worry, Russia is willing to export their wheat, but only in exchange for Rubles, just like their gas and oil. LOL Good luck.



Oldman1 said:


> 1700 surrender and few hundred before that. Russia claims 1000 Marines surrender but thats the same few hundred.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! 5k didn't surrendered only half that number. .
> 
> If the Ukrainians outnumbered the Russians around Kiev, the Russian forces would have been destroyed, the Territorials and militias were all spread out in Northern Ukraine targeting supply columns and ambushing tanks and other vehicles as well as doing artillery attacks and drones.
> 
> 
> Yes the Russians are trying to be methodically but its very slow and you see the Ukrainians ambushing the supply columns and threatening their supply lines.
> 
> 
> LOL! This war is far from over buddy. You think just cause they take a couple of villages or towns, Putin will declare victory and pull troops out? Is that what you really think? That the Ukrainians will stop attacking because of that? I mean I be happy to see Putin pull forces out and then the Ukrainians will come back in.



ISIS are actually willing to fight to the death. The Ukrainians yap about fighting to the death but look at how they surrendered looking all disheveled and depleted like a bunch of junkies.



TheImmortal said:


> FSA was just a bunch of foreign jihadis and mercs. You cannot expect them to fight to the last man like a Ukrainian defending his homeland. FSA started folding as soon as their handlers stopped supplying weapons, drugs, and money. Not to mention the constant backstabbing and assassinations in their ranks.
> 
> Nonetheless, ISIS and Al-Nursa terrorist groups would have wiped the floor with with Azov and Ukrainian troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> Again you're badly in denial. I've seen all the footage. In Azovstal, more than 2000 have surrendered now since Monday. Some sources are putting the number at 2300. Add 2300 + 1000 + 500 = 3800. Now if we consider that Mariupol was completely surrounded and that Ukrainian soldiers surrendered sporadically as the noose tightened, you can easily get to 5000. It's common sense. You think soldiers only surrender in large groups ? Not in pairs or smaller groups or individually ?
> 
> From credible sources, I've heard that there were around 14,000 troops and allied militia protecting Mariupol. That's not hard to believe considering that over 120,000 were protecting Kiev and Mariupol was strategically important. Infact even after being surrounded the Ukrainian government did not allow the Ukrainian troops to attempt a breakout or withdraw from Mariupol. Goes to show you how significant it was to them.
> 
> Anyways, Kiev is a city of 3 million. Russia had the bulk of their troops in the south and in the Donbas where they made the most progress. They only had 40,000 troops near Kiev. Ukraine had 120,000 defenders. Add to that conscripts, territorial defense and you can easily get to well over 200,000. The Russians were severely outnumbered but according to their intelligence the city would likely fall and the government would flee after a few days. US intelligence also thought the Russians would take Kiev in 72 hours. The Russians believed Kiev/Kharkiv would be another Crimea. However hindsight is 20/20.
> 
> In any case, in the Donbas the Russians are winning. They're taking several settlements ever few days. You can deny it all you want if that helps you sleep better at night but the fall of Izium and Popasnaya and nearby settlements does not bode well for the Ukrainians. At the end of the day the Russians have more firepower, air superiority with missiles and fighter jets. Western media keeps saying Russia is running out of missiles but today they struck several important Ukrainian targets with missiles including a community center where Ukrainian missiles were stored, a train station transporting weapons and several vital sites in Odessa as well.
> 
> The Russian Ruble is currently at a 4 year high. Meanwhile look at the price of gasoline in the west. Look at surging food prices, inflation. Looks like a recession is on the horizon. Face it the sanctions have backfired and they've backfired very badly. Westerners are not too bright. You sanction Venezuela, Iran and Russia, 3 nations with some of the largest oil reserves and oil production capacity and then you wonder why gas and inflation are surging. Don't worry, Russia is willing to export their wheat, but only in exchange for Rubles, just like their gas and oil. LOL Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS are actually willing to fight to the death. The Ukrainians yap about fighting to the death but look at how they surrendered looking all disheveled and depleted like a bunch of junkies.



ISISoids did better in Daraya than Ukraine.


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

I never said the price of transporting rice to Iran is the same as USA. I actually said even if Iran buys the same rice from India, it should be cheaper because of cheaper transport costs. Rice is cheaper in Iran. Again, show me where in Iran can you pay $13 a Kilo ? Even the best quality, organic rice, it won't be even close to that and you know it. 

Rice is not the main food of average joes ? Alot of Iranians eat rice everyday, it's actually a staple of Iranian cuisine. Anyways yes alot of Iranians eat bread as well. Pakistan, India, bread is a massive part of their diet. You know alot of people from India, they bake their own bread, that's just their tradition and more common among their households. They buy floor and bake their naan or roti bread daily. But did u know that Indian naan is just flour and water basically. That's the way the world works I guess, more prosperous nations they typically add butter, eggs, milk to their bread but nations like Mexico, India, it's more or less water and flour. 



Hack-Hook said:


> didn't knew price of transporting rice from India or Pakistan to USA is the same as transporting it to Iran.
> and if some place want to sale some food there at higher price its not the rest of the world problem , rice is not main food for average Joes if you want compare the price then go compare it with india or Pakistan or Thailand that the crop is indigenous to there
> 
> 
> wasn't it the same speech that he told to the people, if at middle of the night they knocked their door don't be afraid ?
> 
> 
> if only you guys learnt that if there are corruption there it won't mean we must close our eyes on corruption here.
> and by the way who told you we like to copy Ukraine system


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Alot of Iranians eat rice everyday, it's actually a staple of Iranian cuisine. Anyways yes alot of Iranians eat bread as well. Pakistan, India, bread is a massive part of their diet.


My family (6 members) consume Biryani (Rice+Meat) three times a month.
I have just brought meat to cook Biryani for lunch😋
It costed me 3 US Dollars.
In Pakistan 
In current days (with high inflation)
Rice=0.7$/kilo
Chicken Meat=2$/kilo 

And wheat flour is 7$/20kg.
Our gass bill is usually 2.5$/month.

Naan is not our daily diet in Subcontinent but its taste is so good That's why we are fond of eating Naan Chane/Naan tiki.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> My family (6 members) consume Biryani (Rice+Meat) three times a month.
> I have just brought meat to cook Biryani for lunch😋
> It costed me 3 US Dollars.
> In Pakistan
> In current days (with high inflation)
> Rice=0.7$/kilo
> Chicken Meat=2$/kilo
> 
> And wheat flour is 7$/20kg.
> Our gass bill is usually 2.5$/month.
> 
> Naan is not our daily diet in Subcontinent but its taste is so good That's why we are fond of eating Naan Chane/Naan tiki.


Chicken meat is almost same here maybe slightly lower but your rice is cheaper. I have seen 30-35K tomans (0.9-1.1$) for Indian or Pakistani rices here in shops.

Iranian rices are 1$ to 3$ per kilo.it depend on type of rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

after revolution Iranian dishes also went for a change and till ~2005 main dishes of most of Iranians were derivatives of chicken eggs.
Most famous ones









I'm sure all of you have good memories with some of these 











Of course not fancy like some of these pics
گلدمن ساچز2007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Do alot of people in subcontinent eat Roti on a daily basis ? I always hear people from Pakistan talking about their Roti 



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> My family (6 members) consume Biryani (Rice+Meat) three times a month.
> I have just brought meat to cook Biryani for lunch😋
> It costed me 3 US Dollars.
> In Pakistan
> In current days (with high inflation)
> Rice=0.7$/kilo
> Chicken Meat=2$/kilo
> 
> And wheat flour is 7$/20kg.
> Our gass bill is usually 2.5$/month.
> 
> Naan is not our daily diet in Subcontinent but its taste is so good That's why we are fond of eating Naan Chane/Naan tiki.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Do alot of people in subcontinent eat Roti on a daily basis ? I always hear people from Pakistan talking about their Roti


Roti with vegetables is our daily diet.




Meat , custard, rice are special dishes for special occasions like marriage events.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Roti with vegetables is our daily diet.
> View attachment 846048
> 
> Meat , custard, rice are special dishes for special occasions like marriage events.
> View attachment 846049


I'm big fan of smaller breads , we waste our breads because of their size.







But it makes job of workers harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

خبرگزاری فارس - افزایش بیش از 2 برابری حقوق سربازان وظیفه+جزئیات


سازمان وظیفه عمومی فراجا در اطلاعیه‌ای آخرین جزئیات افزایش حقوق سربازان را تشریح کرد.



www.farsnews.ir





Soldiers may be payed more than minimum wage of workers. 

Shiraz - Good old cars of Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

That's healthier than the typical Iranian diet. Many Iranians, their diet is extremely meat heavy with big kabobs everyday, a mountain of rice with butter on top. Not healthy for an everyday diet.






The above is actually the national dish. Then there's Ghorme Sabzi which some also consider the national dish, it's like a stew with meat, greens, beans, etc,






Then there's another popular dish, Ab Goosht which translates to water and meat, it's a meat stew, with the meat separated, mashed and the juices from the meat made into a soup. This is eaten with bread on the side










One popular and healthy dish is Ash Reshte, a thick Iranian soup/stew with beans, greens, whey. It's cheap and healthy.










Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Roti with vegetables is our daily diet.
> View attachment 846048
> 
> Meat , custard, rice are special dishes for special occasions like marriage events.
> View attachment 846049

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

On a separate item, many years ago there was a moment it became clear to me that Iran’s strategy was to push the US out of the region. That prediction is in full swing today. Now I’m starting to see a different trend form. Iran’s combat make up is almost entirely swinging to an offensive posture. I wonder what the intention other than ‘a good defense needs a good offense’ is. I don’t see the classic land grab which really isn’t a thing for Iran. Assuming I’m correct, then what for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Just training for defense isn't enough. You need to be able to launch offensives and counter attacks in order to take territory back in case the enemy makes advances.



jauk said:


> On a separate item, many years ago there was a moment it became clear to me that Iran’s strategy was to push the US out of the region. That prediction is in full swing today. Now I’m starting to see a different trend form. Iran’s combat make up is almost entirely swinging to an offensive posture. I wonder what the intention other than ‘a good defense needs a good offense’ is. I don’t see the classic land grab which really isn’t a thing for Iran. Assuming I’m correct, then what for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian terrain close to Afghanistan border areas.."Northern Khorasan..just beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> That's healthier than the typical Iranian diet. Many Iranians, their diet is extremely meat heavy with big kabobs everyday, a mountain of rice with butter on top. Not healthy for an everyday diet.
> 
> View attachment 846059
> 
> 
> The above is actually the national dish. Then there's Ghorme Sabzi which some also consider the national dish, it's like a stew with meat, greens, beans, etc,
> 
> View attachment 846061
> 
> 
> Then there's another popular dish, Ab Goosht which translates to water and meat, it's a meat stew, with the meat separated, mashed and the juices from the meat made into a soup. This is eaten with bread on the side
> 
> View attachment 846065
> 
> View attachment 846066
> 
> 
> One popular and healthy dish is Ash Reshte, a thick Iranian soup/stew with beans, greens, whey. It's cheap and healthy.
> 
> View attachment 846062


yeah sure Iranian in general can afford those

and let put complete ingrediant for Abgusht for 6 people here
Meat with fat and Bone 300gr
Garlic 2
Potato 2
Tomato 4
white Pea half a glass
Chicken Pea half a glass
onion 1 (big)
seasoning
now people can decide where the consistency of the stew come from


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> yeah sure Iranian in general can afford those


سرانه مصرف گوشت مرغ در ایران 26 کیلوگرم ثبت شده و به این ترتیب هموطنان بیش از میانگین دنیا (73 درصد سرانه مصرف جهان) گوشت مرغ مصرف دارند.

براساس آمار فائو، اماراتی‌ها در رتبه نخست دنیا از لحاظ مصرف سرانه گوشت مرغ قرار دارند؛ هریک از اتباع اماراتی سالیانه به طور متوسط 64 کیلوگرم گوشت مرغ مصرف می‌کنند که حدود 2.5 برابر ایرانی‌هاست.
مردم آمریکا نیز با متوسط سالیانه 50 کیلوگرم مصرف گوشت مرغ در رتبه دوم قرار دارند؛ کویت با 46 کیلوگرم، گرانادا و جامائیکا با 44 کیلوگرم، برونئی با 42 کیلوگرم، دومینیکن با 38 کیلوگرم و قبرس با 37 کیلوگرم در رتبه‌های بعدی قرار دارند.
مصرف سرانه گوشت مرغ در عربستان 35 کیلوگرم، مالزی 33 کیلوگرم، انگلستان 29 کیلوگرم و لبنان 28 کیلوگرم ثبت شده است. میانگین مصرف گوشت مرغ در فرانسه به 24 کیلوگرم رسیده و روسیه نیز 16 کیلوگرم است.

too much red meat is not healthy anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> That's healthier than the typical Iranian diet. Many Iranians, their diet is extremely meat heavy with big kabobs everyday, a mountain of rice with butter on top. Not healthy for an everyday diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The above is actually the national dish. Then there's Ghorme Sabzi which some also consider the national dish, it's like a stew with meat, greens, beans, etc,


by the way you can get that for 3.2$ in tehran wonder how many iranian can afford that on daily bases ,



Cancerous Tumor said:


> سرانه مصرف گوشت مرغ در ایران 26 کیلوگرم ثبت شده و به این ترتیب هموطنان بیش از میانگین دنیا (73 درصد سرانه مصرف جهان) گوشت مرغ مصرف دارند.
> 
> براساس آمار فائو، اماراتی‌ها در رتبه نخست دنیا از لحاظ مصرف سرانه گوشت مرغ قرار دارند؛ هریک از اتباع اماراتی سالیانه به طور متوسط 64 کیلوگرم گوشت مرغ مصرف می‌کنند که حدود 2.5 برابر ایرانی‌هاست.
> مردم آمریکا نیز با متوسط سالیانه 50 کیلوگرم مصرف گوشت مرغ در رتبه دوم قرار دارند؛ کویت با 46 کیلوگرم، گرانادا و جامائیکا با 44 کیلوگرم، برونئی با 42 کیلوگرم، دومینیکن با 38 کیلوگرم و قبرس با 37 کیلوگرم در رتبه‌های بعدی قرار دارند.
> مصرف سرانه گوشت مرغ در عربستان 35 کیلوگرم، مالزی 33 کیلوگرم، انگلستان 29 کیلوگرم و لبنان 28 کیلوگرم ثبت شده است. میانگین مصرف گوشت مرغ در فرانسه به 24 کیلوگرم رسیده و روسیه نیز 16 کیلوگرم است.
> 
> too much red meat is not healthy anyways


let me make it clear , in north Tehran they eat 10 times that of UAE , now go to south of Tehran and then show me people who eat 26kg of poultry meat .
there each day i see people who can't afford 20 cent for their medicine bills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> by the way you can get that for 3.2$ in tehran wonder how many iranian can afford that on daily bases ,
> 
> 
> let me make it clear , in north Tehran they eat 10 times that of UAE , now go to south of Tehran and then show me people who eat 26kg of poultry meat .
> there i see people who can't afford 20 cent for their medicine bills on daily bases


I mean there is enough for everyone but problems are related to jobs, payments ....


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Unlike red meat chicken needs less water and if things they say about Iran's food security are true they should go for 0 government support for red meat production.

We could have 5 times more calories and more jobs for it if we go for rice and wheat instead of it.

all of these for something which can be easily replaceable with chicken or fish farms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Unlike red meat chicken needs less water and if things they say about Iran's food security are true they should go for 0 government support for red meat production.
> 
> We could have 5 times more calories and more jobs for it if we go for rice and wheat instead of it.
> 
> all of these for something which can be easily replaceable with chicken or fish farms.


honestly , rice in Iran drought
if government care they must ban all traditional form of irrigation and ban trenches and open waterways and they must replace them with pipes.
they must help farmers to opt for some sort of greenhouse farming like these









this green houses can produce more than 10 time foods than normal open fields and are the only way for answering food security in dry lands like our countries.
sadly government only promote wasteful products and ways.

let put some example here . if you build a house in old ways that waste energy municipiality get less money from you than when you build a modern house that save energy use and you cover it with solar panel and radiators to produce energy.
or government gives you money if you buy bread like Sangak and Barbari that is wasted up to 20-30 percent but if you want to buy a bread that have no waste you must buy it without any subsidiary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> honestly , rice in Iran drought
> if government care they must ban all traditional form of irrigation and ban trenches and open waterways and they must replace them with pipes.
> they must help farmers to opt for some sort of greenhouse farming like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this green houses can produce more than 10 time foods than normal open fields and are the only way for answering food security in dry lands like our countries.
> sadly government only promote wasteful products and ways.
> 
> let put some example here . if you build a house in old ways that waste energy municipiality get less money from you than when you build a modern house that save energy use and you cover it with solar panel and radiators to produce energy.
> or government gives you money if you buy bread like Sangak and Barbari that is wasted up to 20-30 percent but if you want to buy a bread that have no waste you must buy it without any subsidiary


Just looked at Iran's map there are only 4-5 big cities that may have logistical issues for fish farms like Mashhad , Isfahan and ....

Fish farms from north and south of country can feed up to 50 million people.all government have to do is teach people and give them little loans to start it.

If you really have water problem there are multiple ways to solve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> Just training for defense isn't enough. You need to be able to launch offensives and counter attacks in order to take territory back in case the enemy makes advances.


That’s just classic defensive strategy. I’m referring to something else.


----------



## Messerschmitt

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Roti with vegetables is our daily diet.
> View attachment 846048
> 
> Meat , custard, rice are special dishes for special occasions like marriage events.
> View attachment 846049


Aloo Gosht with Roti is awesome. I still have to try Chapli Kabab one day.


----------



## OldTwilight

Raisi said : " we have to make Though decision" 

Remove subsidie from fuel or making nukes !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

نه ماه پیش گفتم سال بورس ایرانه و بورس چین و آمریکا در سختی خواهند بود

نزدک و داو ۳۰ درصد حدودا منفی
چین منفی
ایران ۳۰ درصد مثبت


@sha ah 
@SalarHaqq

@QWECXZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> نه ماه پیش گفتم سال بورس ایرانه و بورس چین و آمریکا در سختی خواهند بود
> 
> نزدک و داو ۳۰ درصد حدودا منفی
> چین منفی
> ایران ۳۰ درصد مثبت
> 
> 
> @sha ah
> @SalarHaqq
> 
> @QWECXZ
> 
> View attachment 846241


آره. بورس ایران رو که من از اول هم قبول داشتم دوباره می‌ره بالا
حباب ترکیده بود و قیمت‌ها به کف رسیده بود
البته این بالا رفتن احتمالاً تا آخر تیر ماه هست که مجمع هست
بعد یه مدت وارد اصلاح بشیم تا دوباره بره بالا

بهرحال با این همه تورم قطعاً بورس هم بعد از ریزش شدید پارسال باید کم کم برگرده سبز بشه
نمی‌شه وقتی تولیدات شرکت‌های بورسی به خاطر تورم انقدر گرون‌تر شدن ارزش سهامشون دست نخوره​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> آره. بورس ایران رو که من از اول هم قبول داشتم دوباره می‌ره بالا
> حباب ترکیده بود و قیمت‌ها به کف رسیده بود
> البته این بالا رفتن احتمالاً تا آخر تیر ماه هست که مجمع هست
> بعد یه مدت وارد اصلاح بشیم تا دوباره بره بالا
> 
> بهرحال با این همه تورم قطعاً بورس هم بعد از ریزش شدید پارسال باید کم کم برگرده سبز بشه
> نمی‌شه وقتی تولیدات شرکت‌های بورسی به خاطر تورم انقدر گرون‌تر شدن ارزش سهامشون دست نخوره​



رشد بورس از رشد دلار و تورم بیشتر بوده امسال


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> رشد بورس از رشد دلار و تورم بیشتر بوده امسال


اگه از شروع سال حساب کنی آره اما اگه نقطه به نقطه از پارسال اردیبهشت تا الان بسنجی شاید حتی یه مقدار هم کمتر بوده
به بازارهای دیگه نگاه کن
تورم نقطه به نقطه منزل تو کل ایران ۵۲ درصد بوده
تو تهران برخی مناطق بالای ۱۱۰ درصد بوده
یا با مواد غذایی و اینها بسنج

قیمت کارهای خدماتی هم بیش از ۳۰ درصد رشد داشته
دستمزدها ۲۵ درصد حدوداً رشد داشته
پس رشد بورس تو این اندازه با تورم ایران نرمال هست
به ویژه پس از ریزش شدید پارسال​


----------



## TheImmortal

Russia gonna Russia









Russian Companies Shun Iran, Prefer UAE, Tehran Official Says


A member of Russia-Iran chamber of commerce in Tehran has said that Russian investors prefer the United Arab Emirates and other countries to Iran for investments.




www.iranintl.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528087518977089548

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527942639097483264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527889960811958272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527885536077021184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528088286115373058


----------



## zartosht

The biggest Freudian slip in human history just happened:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

TheImmortal said:


> Russia gonna Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Companies Shun Iran, Prefer UAE, Tehran Official Says
> 
> 
> A member of Russia-Iran chamber of commerce in Tehran has said that Russian investors prefer the United Arab Emirates and other countries to Iran for investments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iranintl.com


Iran International gonna Iran International

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

U.S. “maximum pressure” failed: Raisi​“The White House spokesman admitted that maximum pressure against Iran has failed,” Raisi said while visiting West Azarbaijan Province in northwest Iran.

“Maximum pressure” campaign against Iran was introduced by former U.S. President Donald Trump. Through such a strategy, Trump intended to suffocate the Iranian economy.
Conditions improve for foreign nationals studying in Iran ​Some 57,675 foreign nationals from 133 countries are studying in Iranian universities, 30,600 of whom are studying in universities affiliated with the Ministry of Science, while 25,000 others are receiving education at Azad University and about 2,000 in medical universities.

Currently, foreign nationals constitute 1.64 percent of the country’s student population, which is about 0.14 percent higher than the goal set by the Sixth Five-Year National Development Plan (2016-2021), Mohammad Javad Salmanpour, the deputy head of the Organization for Student Affairs, said in April.

On May 7, Abolfazl Kamali, the deputy education minister said some 527,000 foreign students are studying in schools nationwide, the majority are Afghans and the rest are from Bangladesh, Pakistan, Iraq, and other countries.

There are also 22 special schools for foreign nationals across the country, IRNA quoted Kamali as saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Guys where I live food banks have never been busier. Families are getting squeezed by the surging price of fuel, food, inflation and economists are predicting a recession in the near future. Let's not pretend like there are only people in Iran struggling.



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way you can get that for 3.2$ in tehran wonder how many iranian can afford that on daily bases ,
> 
> 
> let me make it clear , in north Tehran they eat 10 times that of UAE , now go to south of Tehran and then show me people who eat 26kg of poultry meat .
> there each day i see people who can't afford 20 cent for their medicine bills



Iranian government should make it mandatory for all wealthy individuals to put solar panels on their roofs and connect those panels to the electrical grid. In Germany they're making solar panels mandatory for every house in a few years. That can be considered an extra tax on the wealthy but a tax that benefits the environment and the entire country.



Hack-Hook said:


> honestly , rice in Iran drought
> if government care they must ban all traditional form of irrigation and ban trenches and open waterways and they must replace them with pipes.
> they must help farmers to opt for some sort of greenhouse farming like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this green houses can produce more than 10 time foods than normal open fields and are the only way for answering food security in dry lands like our countries.
> sadly government only promote wasteful products and ways.
> 
> let put some example here . if you build a house in old ways that waste energy municipiality get less money from you than when you build a modern house that save energy use and you cover it with solar panel and radiators to produce energy.
> or government gives you money if you buy bread like Sangak and Barbari that is wasted up to 20-30 percent but if you want to buy a bread that have no waste you must buy it without any subsidiary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Not sure if Ukrainians currently outnumber Russia 6 to 1 if they have 700,000 troops. Russia initially sent in 170-200,000 troops. Assuming that Russia replaced any losses, add to that Donestk and Lugansk fighters, Russia could easily have 300,000 fighters currently in the east and south of the country. So 700,000 vs 300,000. 

Yes Ukrainians outnumber them by manpower but Russians outnumber them where it counts, Missiles, artillery, rockets, training, tanks, armored vehicles. Remember many Ukrainian troops are territorial defense units. Some receive only a few days or weeks training before going to the front. 

Russians have recently advanced in the Popasnaya front, which is growing in size. Severodonestk is the only settlement in the Lugansk area under Ukrainian control. At the moment Severodonestk is completely surrounded and with the Popasnaya area growing to the south, the Ukrainians are likely to be outflanked. 

I believe the reason why Russia is sending reinforcements to Donbas is because they want to strengthen their lines before going for the final push to envelop Ukrainian forces. Izium front is only 30 km away from Kramatorsk. If Kramatorsk falls it's basically game over for Ukraine. At the moment it only seems like a matter of time.

The only question is, afterwards, will Russians go for Odessa. With Transnistria on the line it seems likely, but we will have to wait and see. If the Ukrainians are smart, after Donbas, they will negotiate with Russia. However if they continue to remain stubborn and keep attacking Russian positions, then Russia will likely go for Odessa. 

Defending is one thing, however going on the offensive against an enemy with superior firepower in every department is extremely difficult if not impossible. A recently Ukrainian offensive in south Donbas ended with 300 Ukrainian troops killed and dozens of tanks/armored vehicles destroyed. 

This map is for the 21st of May, 2022. It shows Russia's recent advances in the Donbas
To see a detailed map click on the link below 


https://southfront.org/military-situation-in-eastern-ukraine-on-may-21-2022-map-update/











TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528087518977089548
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527942639097483264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527889960811958272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527885536077021184
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528088286115373058


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Iranian government should make it mandatory for all wealthy individuals to put solar panels on their roofs and connect those panels to the electrical grid. In Germany they're making solar panels mandatory for every house in a few years. That can be considered an extra tax on the wealthy but a tax that benefits the environment and the entire country.


Lol right now they are discouraging you to put solar pannel as if you do that they tax you for not following normal iranian architecture . as if any of approwed architecture in citiess is Iranian origin


----------



## Sineva

TheImmortal said:


> Russia gonna Russia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Companies Shun Iran, Prefer UAE, Tehran Official Says
> 
> 
> A member of Russia-Iran chamber of commerce in Tehran has said that Russian investors prefer the United Arab Emirates and other countries to Iran for investments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iranintl.com


Its still early days yet.
The big difference will be if the russian government is willing to use its considerable influence to "encourage" russian companies and financial institutions to take advantage of the economic opportunities in iran,and vice versa of course.
Ultimately time will tell I guess.But I would be more optimistic about realising iranian-russian trade potential than at any other time in the last 25 years.
*https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2022/05/21/2714474/iran-russia-sign-business-deal*
*https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2022/01/22/2648606/iran-russia-annual-trade-to-hit-10-billion-mp*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Some business savvy Russians might take advantage of the Iranian market but most Russians would rather go to vacation in Turkey or UAE where they can drink their Vodka. They love their Vodka.

Russians used to be way more industrious in the Soviet times. They used to build everything, but now they have become reliant on the west and China for goods and electronics. Who knows maybe these sanctions will make them more self sufficient ? Time will tell.



Sineva said:


> Its still early days yet.
> The big difference will be if the russian government is willing to use its considerable influence to "encourage" russian companies and financial institutions to take advantage of the economic opportunities in iran,and vice versa of course.
> Ultimately time will tell I guess.But I would be more optimistic about realising iranian-russian trade potential than at any other time in the last 25 years.
> *https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2022/05/21/2714474/iran-russia-sign-business-deal*
> *https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2022/01/22/2648606/iran-russia-annual-trade-to-hit-10-billion-mp*


----------



## QWECXZ

جمهوری اسلامی ریده با کنترلی که روی کشور داره
اتفاقات تبریز هر جای دیگه افتاده بود تراکتور باید از دسته ۲ شروع می‌کرد​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Notice the Swastika on his elbow. Looks like they tried to modify it a bit so it doesn't look like a swastika. You can see the SS skulls on his chest as well. Gulag or execution for these guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran agrees to revive gas pipeline project to Oman


Tehran, IRNA – Iranian Minister of Petroleum Javad Owji, who is on a visit to Oman, has agreed to revive a project for laying a pipeline to pump Iranian gas to Oman.




en.irna.ir













Kazakh deputy PM in Iran for a two-day visit


Tehran, IRNA - Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Trade and Integration of Kazakhstan, Bakhyt Sultanov, arrived here on Sunday.




en.irna.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Unlike red meat chicken needs less water and if things they say about Iran's food security are true they should go for 0 government support for red meat production.



Camels need the least water. And can be fed by plants which grow in deserts, i.e. also need little amounts of water. Culturally easier to adapt to than insects, another viable and healthy source of meat-derived proteins.


----------



## aryobarzan

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Iran agrees to revive gas pipeline project to Oman
> 
> 
> Tehran, IRNA – Iranian Minister of Petroleum Javad Owji, who is on a visit to Oman, has agreed to revive a project for laying a pipeline to pump Iranian gas to Oman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.irna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazakh deputy PM in Iran for a two-day visit
> 
> 
> Tehran, IRNA - Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Trade and Integration of Kazakhstan, Bakhyt Sultanov, arrived here on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.irna.ir


Gas pipeline to Oman is a very big news if it actually gets signed tomorrow in OMAN ...This will be Iran's largest gas export project by pipeline so I am not sure if US will allow this to happen..will see tomorrow


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> جمهوری اسلامی ریده با کنترلی که روی کشور داره
> اتفاقات تبریز هر جای دیگه افتاده بود تراکتور باید از دسته ۲ شروع می‌کرد​


این ورزشگاه یادگار امام باید کلا درش تخته بشه. تبدیل شده به محلی برای تخلیه عقده

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


> Camels need the least water. And can be fed by plants which grow in deserts, i.e. also need little amounts of water. Culturally easier to adapt to than insects, another viable and healthy source of meat-derived proteins.


I couldn't find any online source for water requirement to produce camel meat.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I couldn't find any online source for water requirement to produce camel meat.



I have no source either but looking at their natural habitat, it'd seem logical to me that they won't be needing too much water compared to other edible species.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

aryobarzan said:


> Gas pipeline to Oman is a very big news if it actually gets signed tomorrow in OMAN ...This will be Iran's largest gas export project by pipeline so I am not sure if US will allow this to happen..will see tomorrow


U.S is pushing for something extra to revive JCPOA.




I don't know whether Mr. Raisy would give them(what they want) smallest foreign embassy in Tehran to Ms. Barbara Slavin or not.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

sha ah said:


> Notice the Swastika on his elbow. Looks like they tried to modify it a bit so it doesn't look like a swastika. You can see the SS skulls on his chest as well. Gulag or execution for these guys.


Its haekenkreuz not swastik


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> این ورزشگاه یادگار امام باید کلا درش تخته بشه. تبدیل شده به محلی برای تخلیه عقده


اصلاً همینی که برای چنین تماشاگرهایی ورزشگاه ۷۰ هزار نفری ساختند خودش جای بحث داره
ورزشگاه رو باید به عنوان بازسازی و مدرن کردن بکنند نهایت ۴۰ هزار نفر

ولی از همه مهم‌تر این هست که تراکتور رو جمع کنند
زمان احمدی‌نژاد بهشون بها داده شد اینطوری شد
زمانی که وحشی‌بازی در می‌آوردن و عادل فردوسی‌پور بهشون می‌گفت پرشورها این داستان‌ها جدی شد
اسم وحشی‌بازی رو گذاشتن پرشور بودن​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اصلاً همینی که برای چنین تماشاگرهایی ورزشگاه ۷۰ هزار نفری ساختند خودش جای بحث داره
> ورزشگاه رو باید به عنوان بازسازی و مدرن کردن بکنند نهایت ۴۰ هزار نفر
> 
> ولی از همه مهم‌تر این هست که تراکتور رو جمع کنند
> زمان احمدی‌نژاد بهشون بها داده شد اینطوری شد
> زمانی که وحشی‌بازی در می‌آوردن و عادل فردوسی‌پور بهشون می‌گفت پرشورها این داستان‌ها جدی شد
> اسم وحشی‌بازی رو گذاشتن پرشور بودن​



باید سرشاخه و رهبر رو زد 

جریان رو با مدیریت خشک کرد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Iranian government should make it mandatory for all wealthy individuals to put solar panels on their roofs and connect those panels to the electrical grid. In Germany they're making solar panels mandatory for every house in a few years. That can be considered an extra tax on the wealthy but a tax that benefits the environment and the entire country.



According to some sources solar panels aren't cost effective, switching to solar energy would thus end up costing more. I didn't verify though.

- - - - -



sha ah said:


> The only question is, afterwards, will Russians go for Odessa. With Transnistria on the line it seems likely, but we will have to wait and see. If the Ukrainians are smart, after Donbas, they will negotiate with Russia. However if they continue to remain stubborn and keep attacking Russian positions, then Russia will likely go for Odessa.



A few weeks ago Russia officially enhanced their war objectives to include the liberation of territories up to the border with Moldova, in a statement by general Rostam Minnikhanov. Thus, Russia now aims to liberate all of Novorossija (southern half of the current state of Ukraine, more or less).

When it comes to the strategic objectives of the Russian military operation, too many imaginary goals have been gratuitously attributed to Moscow by western media and officials since the beginning of the conflict, while others have been under the impression that the goals are unknown. Whereas in fact Russia has been explicit in the pronouncement of its objectives, and it's enough to reference those statements.


----------



## TheImmortal

Sineva said:


> Its still early days yet.
> The big difference will be if the russian government is willing to use its considerable influence to "encourage" russian companies and financial institutions to take advantage of the economic opportunities in iran,and vice versa of course.
> Ultimately time will tell I guess.But I would be more optimistic about realising iranian-russian trade potential than at any other time in the last 25 years.
> *https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2022/05/21/2714474/iran-russia-sign-business-deal*
> *https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2022/01/22/2648606/iran-russia-annual-trade-to-hit-10-billion-mp*





sha ah said:


> Some business savvy Russians might take advantage of the Iranian market but most Russians would rather go to vacation in Turkey or UAE where they can drink their Vodka. They love their Vodka.
> 
> Russians used to be way more industrious in the Soviet times. They used to build everything, but now they have become reliant on the west and China for goods and electronics. Who knows maybe these sanctions will make them more self sufficient ? Time will tell.



Contract law protections for foreigners is still atrocious in Iran. Sure, if you are investing billions into the energy sector the Iranian government will protect you and your investment will be secure.

However, if you are ordinary Russian investors and investing millions or tens of millions outside of energy sector then ease of business is quite difficult.

So would you rather invest in Iran, UAE, or Turkey? For an entrepreneur the answer is quite simple. Iran is simply not worth the risk at this point in time....even with the new sanctions introduced on Russia.



SalarHaqq said:


> According to some sources solar panels aren't cost effective, switching to solar energy would thus end up costing more.



It has nothing to do with solar panels themselves per se. But the government incentives and amount of sunlight the location gets per year. There are solar panel calculators out there that will calculate if it’s worth it.


----------



## sha ah

I'm guessing that Iran will have no choice but to retaliate after this. Just yesterday Israel launched an airstrike on Damascus international airport, killing 3 Syrians, now this.



https://southfront.org/breaking-senior-iranian-revolutionary-guard-officer-assassinated-in-tehran/



Breaking: Senior Iranian Revolutionary Guard Officer Assassinated In Tehran​
*On May 22, a senior officer of Iran’s Quds Force, a branch of Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), was assassinated in the Iranian capital, Tehran. *

The assassination took place in the Mojahedin Eslam street in the eastern part of Tehran. The officer, identified by the Islamic Republic News Agency (IRNA) as Colonel Hassan Sayyad, was gunned down inside his car by the assailants, who were armed with silenced guns and moving on a motorcycle.

IRNA released a photo showing the dead body of Col. Sayaad inside his white SAIPA Saba. The state-run agency didn’t say if the assailants were captured or managed to flee.











The IRGC’s Quds Force specializes in unconventional warfare and military intelligence operations. The exact work of Col. Sayyad with the force is yet to be revealed.

This was the first assassination of an Iranian figure since the 27 November 2020 assassination of nuclear physicist and scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh, who was known as the “father of Iran’s nuclear program”.

Fakhrizadeh was ambushed while traveling in a black Nissan Teana on a rural road in Absard, a city near Tehran. He was reported shot and killed with a remotely-control gun with an artificial intelligence-based identification system. The assassination of Fakhrizadeh was attributed to the Mossad, Israel’s national intelligence agency.

The assassination of Col. Sayyad was also likely the work of the Mossad, which reportedly used the exact same attack method to assassinate Iranian postgraduate electrical engineer Darioush Rezaeinejad on 23 July 2011.

Iran will likely escalate and retaliate to the assassination, which may have been orchestrated by Israel to sabotage the ongoing US-Iran talks to revive the 2015 nuclear deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

WOW footage from a new documentary shows how the Houthis delivered food / supplies to civilians and fighters besieged at Al-Durayhimi (near Hodeidah) using drones and rockets.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

sha ah said:


> Iran will likely escalate and retaliate to the assassination,


What type of retaliation you expect? 
May be You will fire some rockets.


----------



## sha ah

Yesterday there was a drone strike on a Turkish military base in northern Iraq, east of Mosul near a town called Basiqa. Up to 6 kamikaze drones were involved in targeting the base. Allegedly 2 Turkish soldiers were killed in the attack. The group behind the attack calls itself Ahrar Sinjar. The group is made up of Kurds and some say backed by Iran. Not sure about this.









Who is the new militant group targeting a Turkish base with drones?


The creation of a new “group” called Ahrar Sinjar may be an excuse to strike Turkey now, alleging to be responding to other Turkish attacks.




www.jpost.com





Either missile / drone strikes on an Israeli base neighboring Iran or some clandestine operation inside of Israel. However Israelis will deny everything either way. When the founder of Israel's nuclear program died in a mysterious fire, it was swept under the rug.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> What type of retaliation you expect?
> May be You will fire some rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Honestly the Syrians are the biggest sissies. I understand that they've gone through 10 years of war, but half of their country is occupied and the Israelis constantly bomb them and rather than retaliating in any way they constantly just shrug their shoulders. 

They could easily acquire low cost drones and missiles from Iran and retaliate, just look at the Houthis. Hamas recently flew a drone into Israeli airspace. They flew low avoiding radar and allegedly were able to retrieve the drone afterwards. Syrians need to grow a pair if u ask me.



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> What type of retaliation you expect?
> May be You will fire some rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

A colonel in IRGC Quds Force drives a cheap Kia pride knockoff?

We continue to see a pattern of negligence on part of security of Iranian officials.

I mean you cannot build a simple armored vehicle in partnership with let’s say Iran Khosro and provide it to all officials above a certain security level/rank?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

TheImmortal said:


> A colonel in IRGC Quds Force drives a cheap Kia pride knockoff?


It shows that he was not corrupt. Should he drive a BMW or Mercedes?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Tehran size country killed your colonel


sha ah said:


> Honestly the Syrians are the biggest sissies. I understand that they've gone through 10 years of war, but half of their country is occupied and the Israelis constantly bomb them and rather than retaliating in any way they constantly just shrug their shoulders.
> 
> They could easily acquire low cost drones and missiles from Iran and retaliate, just look at the Houthis. Hamas recently flew a drone into Israeli airspace. They flew low avoiding radar and allegedly were able to retrieve the drone afterwards. Syrians need to grow a pair if u ask me.


Inside Tehran and you are asking Syrians to grow a pair!


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> What type of retaliation you expect?
> May be You will fire some rockets.



This was a retaliation for killing insraelis for a whole month. Also setting some factories on fire

More retaliations to come since this is not enough

All the stabbing and killings inside Israel was Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Shawnee said:


> This was a retaliation for killing insraelis for a whole month. Also setting some factories on fire
> 
> More retaliations to come since this is not enough
> 
> All the stabbing and killings inside Israel was Iran.


Good
Keep it up


----------



## TheImmortal

Abid123 said:


> It shows that he was not corrupt. Should he drive a BMW or Mercedes?



He should be driving a government provided vehicle that has sufficient protections.

Iran has plenty of modern domestic cars it produces. Very easy to put sufficient protections in the doors and bullet proof glass.

He’s driving literally one of the unsafest vehicles on the road today. I once drove a pride that didn’t even have hydraulic steering! It was like trying to turn a ship with your bare hands.



Shawnee said:


> This was a retaliation for killing insraelis for a whole month. Also setting some factories on fire
> 
> More retaliations to come since this is not enough
> 
> All the stabbing and killings inside Israel was Iran.



I do not support the killing of any civilians. War should be kept to military targets. Intentional killing of civilians is against Islam, regardless of their religion. So do not boast about those killings as they are not tied to Iran nor should they be. 

And again Israel/USA is taking away chess pieces (officers, colonels, Generals) while Iran is doing material damage and maybe some border patrol agent gets blown to bits near the Lebanon border. Unequal deterrence.

We have spoken great lengths about the lack of response. At this point it’s not going to change Iranian calculus and how it operates. 

Though simple changes can be made to better protect Iranians within Iran. If $100M can be sent to Palestine then surely armoured cars can be provided to sensitive personnel. So I doubt it’s a cost issue or logistics issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> A colonel in IRGC Quds Force drives a cheap Kia pride knockoff?
> 
> We continue to see a pattern of negligence on part of security of Iranian officials.
> 
> I mean you cannot build a simple armored vehicle in partnership with let’s say Iran Khosro and provide it to all officials above a certain security level/rank?


he is a field officer , nowhere in the world field officer get governmental approved security detail


----------



## zartosht

TheImmortal said:


> He should be driving a government provided vehicle that has sufficient protections.
> 
> Iran has plenty of modern domestic cars it produces. Very easy to put sufficient protections in the doors and bullet proof glass.
> 
> He’s driving literally one of the unsafest vehicles on the road today. I once drove a pride that didn’t even have hydraulic steering! It was like trying to turn a ship with your bare hands.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not support the killing of any civilians. War should be kept to military targets. Intentional killing of civilians is against Islam, regardless of their religion. So do not boast about those killings as they are not tied to Iran nor should they be.
> 
> And again Israel/USA is taking away chess pieces (officers, colonels, Generals) while Iran is doing material damage and maybe some border patrol agent gets blown to bits near the Lebanon border. Unequal deterrence.
> 
> We have spoken great lengths about the lack of response. At this point it’s not going to change Iranian calculus and how it operates.
> 
> Though simple changes can be made to better protect Iranians within Iran. If $100M can be sent to Palestine then surely armoured cars can be provided to sensitive personnel. So I doubt it’s a cost issue or logistics issue.




Blending in is sometimes the best security. Driving around in a giant armored vehicle that stands out like a sore thump just screams “important person inside”

Also Iran has alooooott of colonels , generals and scientists. Do each of them get an armored car?

Not only would this be extremely expensive, impractical. But would also show HOrrible optics by showing Iranian government officials/workers are scared. 

It also goes against the martyr culture to constantly fear your own shadow


Iran is a massive country with a large population and a government thats actually pretty open. You can drive around the entire country and not get questioned. Its not a police state

You just got to accept the fact that once in a while, the terrorist zionist entity. Using billions of dollars and resources of the americans, is going to be successful in one their terrorist attacks

They killed a colonel who drove a shitty pride to work. That is not a big accomplishment or hard. It does nothing to hurt Iran phyiscally. Its designed to spread fear and terror

Being scared of your own shadow means then win. The best way to handle it is the usual Iranian method

Bury a few zionists, strike a mossad ship, take an atgm potshot at some filthy zinist soldiers etcc 

The zionist will gwt the message, cease their terrorism for a bit. And start again out of desperation at a later date. This is pure desperation by them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> He should be driving a government provided vehicle that has sufficient protections.
> 
> Iran has plenty of modern domestic cars it produces. Very easy to put sufficient protections in the doors and bullet proof glass.
> 
> He’s driving literally one of the unsafest vehicles on the road today. I once drove a pride that didn’t even have hydraulic steering! It was like trying to turn a ship with your bare hands.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not support the killing of any civilians. War should be kept to military targets. Intentional killing of civilians is against Islam, regardless of their religion. So do not boast about those killings as they are not tied to Iran nor should they be.
> 
> And again Israel/USA is taking away chess pieces (officers, colonels, Generals) while Iran is doing material damage and maybe some border patrol agent gets blown to bits near the Lebanon border. Unequal deterrence.
> 
> We have spoken great lengths about the lack of response. At this point it’s not going to change Iranian calculus and how it operates.
> 
> Though simple changes can be made to better protect Iranians within Iran. If $100M can be sent to Palestine then surely armoured cars can be provided to sensitive personnel. So I doubt it’s a cost issue or logistics issue.



There is no boasting here. Just talking about what is going on.

They are killing each other. It will continue on.

As long as Iran solidifies in Syria and continues regional and nuclear activities and hits refineries, I see no deterrence.

*Hitting refineries skyrockets gas, makes recession and changes elections in US. That is bigger than one general by far.
Am I clear?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> he is a field officer , nowhere in the world field officer get governmental approved security detail



Armoured car is not security detail.




zartosht said:


> Blending in is sometimes the best security. Driving around in a giant armored vehicle that stands out like a sore thump just screams “important person inside”



Plenty of civilian armored vehicles that blend in







As an example. You can even make pride a armoured car or a seman or Renault.



zartosht said:


> Using billions of dollars and resources of the americans, is going to be successful in one their terrorist attacks



It doesn’t cost “billions” of dollars to kill someone. All you needed was a couple paid thugs-one gun and schedule of when the guy leaves work/home. That whole operation could be done for $1000 depending on how desperate vatan forooshes in Iran are. Handler says go here and kill this person. No questions asked.



Shawnee said:


> *Hitting refineries skyrockets gas, makes recession and changes elections in US. That is bigger than one general by far.
> Am I clear?*



Refineries go down all the time even in US. Iran took 50% of Saudi oil production down in Armaco attack and it didn’t affect energy prices besides a brief day. You think one refinery fire in Israel will have affect on global gas prices?

Solemani was priceless. Once in a lifetime type general. Due to the relationships and connections he built spanning decades across all parties in the Middle East even enemies.

Iran‘s deterrence attacks have not been to the level you are stipulating at all. Some ships, some refineries. Nothing certainly big enough to cause a recession. World energy market is much bigger than that. That would mean multiple oil terminals and facilities being bombed across the Middle East and the strait mined. We won’t be seeing those types of attack from Iran unless it’s full out war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Armoured car is not security detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of civilian armored vehicles that blend in
> 
> View attachment 846759
> 
> 
> As an example. You can even make pride a armoured car or a seman or Renault.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t cost “billions” of dollars to kill someone. All you needed was a couple paid thugs-one gun and schedule of when the guy leaves work/home. That whole operation could be done for $1000 depending on how desperate vatan forooshes in Iran are. Handler says go here and kill this person. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Refineries go down all the time even in US. Iran took 50% of Saudi oil production down in Armaco attack and it didn’t affect energy prices besides a brief day. You think one refinery fire in Israel will have affect on global gas prices?
> 
> Solemani was priceless. Once in a lifetime type general. Due to the relationships and connections he built spanning decades across all parties in the Middle East even enemies.
> 
> Iran‘s deterrence attacks have not been to the level you are stipulating at all. Some ships, some refineries. Nothing certainly big enough to cause a recession. World energy market is much bigger than that. That would mean multiple oil terminals and facilities being bombed across the Middle East and the strait mined. We won’t be seeing those types of attack from Iran unless it’s full out war.



If you kill Ghawar field today, oil goes up by 10 percent, dow drips 10 percent, and risk of a recession in U.S. is up 10 percent.

killing an Iranian general was not new.
Before Soleimani, Tehrani moghadam and Kazemi were not accidentally killed.

Soleimani was not better than them.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Armoured car is not security detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of civilian armored vehicles that blend in
> 
> View attachment 846759
> 
> 
> As an example. You can even make pride a armoured car or a seman or Renault.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t cost “billions” of dollars to kill someone. All you needed was a couple paid thugs-one gun and schedule of when the guy leaves work/home. That whole operation could be done for $1000 depending on how desperate vatan forooshes in Iran are. Handler says go here and kill this person. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Refineries go down all the time even in US. Iran took 50% of Saudi oil production down in Armaco attack and it didn’t affect energy prices besides a brief day. You think one refinery fire in Israel will have affect on global gas prices?
> 
> Solemani was priceless. Once in a lifetime type general. Due to the relationships and connections he built spanning decades across all parties in the Middle East even enemies.
> 
> Iran‘s deterrence attacks have not been to the level you are stipulating at all. Some ships, some refineries. Nothing certainly big enough to cause a recession. World energy market is much bigger than that. That would mean multiple oil terminals and facilities being bombed across the Middle East and the strait mined. We won’t be seeing those types of attack from Iran unless it’s full out war.


It's nowhere as simple as that. Surveillance, planning, intelligence, recruitment, training etc. all rack up tremendous costs.

And no, their scope of operations is much larger than you imagine. Last year in New Delhi itself, there was a small-controlled explosion in the building adjacent to the isnotreali embassy and immediately after, they discovered a hand written letter in the ambassador's mail describing his daily habits and threatening him.

It never made any press noise at all - few reports, all hushed up within 24 hours. The jews have the luxury of a global media which amplifies their voice and suppresses others but that doesn't mean they don't incur casualties.

I'm willing to bet my bottom dollar that this colonel only got killed because some israeli officer lost his life recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> , Tehrani moghadam



Tehrani moghadam was a scientist working on solid fuel motors a highly volatile technology that has claimed the lives of hundreds around the world including US/Russia/China etc.

And his lax safety precautions ment an accident was a matter of when and not if. He almost died in a previous accident when a piece of metal ripped off during a test. 

Completely different than a General in charge of Iran’s entire operations outside its borders.



Shawnee said:


> If you kill Ghawar field today,



Not happening outside of war time. 

Like I said your post isn’t properly quantifying Iranian deterrence activities or realistic future ones. Iran isn’t destroying ghawar field (oil terminals make more sense) anytime soon. Especially not for this type of attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Armoured car is not security detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of civilian armored vehicles that blend in
> 
> View attachment 846759
> 
> 
> As an example. You can even make pride a armoured car or a seman or Renault.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t cost “billions” of dollars to kill someone. All you needed was a couple paid thugs-one gun and schedule of when the guy leaves work/home. That whole operation could be done for $1000 depending on how desperate vatan forooshes in Iran are. Handler says go here and kill this person. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Refineries go down all the time even in US. Iran took 50% of Saudi oil production down in Armaco attack and it didn’t affect energy prices besides a brief day. You think one refinery fire in Israel will have affect on global gas prices?
> 
> Solemani was priceless. Once in a lifetime type general. Due to the relationships and connections he built spanning decades across all parties in the Middle East even enemies.
> 
> Iran‘s deterrence attacks have not been to the level you are stipulating at all. Some ships, some refineries. Nothing certainly big enough to cause a recession. World energy market is much bigger than that. That would mean multiple oil terminals and facilities being bombed across the Middle East and the strait mined. We won’t be seeing those types of attack from Iran unless it’s full out war.



Still holding out hope that Iran will conduct some sort of comprehensive retaliatory attack on Zionist assets in occupied Palestine but even for me, my hopes are waning.

This war is going to happen sooner or later anyways.


----------



## TheImmortal

PersianNinja said:


> I'm willing to bet my bottom dollar that this colonel only got killed because some israeli officer lost his life recently.



There is no proof this guy was even killed by Israel. So we are speculating. My point was broad about attacks that have been happening since early 2000’s

Remember the cyber warfare commander found shot in the head in ditch outside Tehran? I’m sure there’s more we don’t hear about.

He could have been a mole eliminated by Iranian security agents and painted as a terrorist attack. He could have been assassinate by organized crime or thugs. Could have been MEK/Balouchi terrorists. List goes on until we know where he was deployed or what type of operations he was involved in.

We need to stop putting the enemy on a pedestal. Israeli soldiers bleed just like any other human. While they are formidable in intelligence gathering and covert ops they are human and make mistakes as well. Tired of people making them out to be some Merlin magicians capable of intense destruction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> There is no proof this guy was even killed by Israel. So we are speculating. My point was broad about attacks that have been happening since early 2000’s
> 
> Remember the cyber warfare commander found shot in the head in ditch outside Tehran? I’m sure there’s more we don’t hear about.
> 
> He could have been a mole eliminated by Iranian security agents and painted as a terrorist attack. He could have been assassinate by organized crime or thugs. Could have been MEK/Balouchi terrorists. List goes on until we know where he was deployed or what type of operations he was involved in.
> 
> We need to stop putting the enemy on a pedestal. Israeli soldiers bleed just like any other human. While they are formidable in intelligence gathering and covert ops they are human and make mistakes as well. Tired of people making them out to be some Merlin magicians capable of intense destruction.


For once, I am in complete agreement.

But given certain statements by the political and military figures in tel aviv, I'm led to believe that israel had a hand in this.

Unless of course, the jew is lying (which has been his job for 5 millennia now).


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Tehrani moghadam was a scientist working on solid fuel motors a highly volatile technology that has claimed the lives of hundreds around the world including US/Russia/China etc.
> 
> And his lax safety precautions ment an accident was a matter of when and not if. He almost died in a previous accident when a piece of metal ripped off during a test.
> 
> Completely different than a General in charge of Iran’s entire operations outside its borders.
> 
> 
> 
> Not happening outside of war time.
> 
> Like I said your post isn’t properly quantifying Iranian deterrence activities or realistic future ones. Iran isn’t destroying ghawar field (oil terminals make more sense) anytime soon. Especially not for this type of attack.



That is too much of accident.

Bush killed Kazemi with plausible deniability.

Obama killed Tehrani moghadam with plausible deniability.

Trump killed Soleimani. No deniability.

Biden killed Irloo, plausible deniability

Who was the best general?
For me Tehrani moghadam


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shawnee said:


> That is too much of accident.
> 
> Bush killed Kazemi with plausible deniability.
> 
> Obama killed Tehrani moghadam with plausible deniability.
> 
> Trump killed Soleimani. No deniability.
> 
> Biden killed Irloo, plausible deniability
> 
> Who was the best general?
> For me Tehrani moghadam


I don't think Hassan Irloo was murdered. He was exposed to a chemical attack that damage his lungs back in the 1980s and he contracted a virus which attacks the respiratory system.

Regrettable consequence but no foul play here.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> If you kill Ghawar field today, oil goes up by 10 percent, dow drips 10 percent, and risk of a recession in U.S. is up 10 percent.
> 
> killing an Iranian general was not new.
> Before Soleimani, Tehrani moghadam and Kazemi were not accidentally killed.
> 
> Soleimani was not better than them.



More importantly, suppressing token individuals, including of the caliber of shahid Soleimani, will never defeat a system.

What happens is that the system reorganizes in such an event. If the official had extraordinary skills, clout, charisma etc, then the multiple functions he used to fulfill will then possibly be carried out by several individuals. And that's pretty much it.

The enemy might try to score some points on the ground during this interval where the system adapts to the new setting. However, in the case of shahid Soleimani's martyrdom, no such thing was achieved by the zio-American enemy.

Let's take a look at the overall geostrategic picture, read solidity of Iran's network of alliances across the region. Did it suffer any perceptible blow as a result of shahid Soleimani's martyrdom? Not in the least. For Iran, this cowardly act of terrorism did not translate into any kind of a concrete setback. On the contrary, Iran has kept strengthening its allies through uninterrupted supplies of armaments.

From the horse's mouth - US think tank scholars like Barbara Slavin, senior fellow at the Atlantic Council and director of the so-called "Future of Iran Initiative", also believe that the assassination of shahid Soleimani did nothing to advance US goals towards Iran and if anything, actually backfired on Washington:






Some claim that although the enemy gained nothing in concrete terms, Iran was impacted at the psy-ops level. However, if you pay close attention you'll notice that the very few who evoke a lasting feeling of depression tend to be from amongst those who support the Islamic Republic by default, i.e. those not ideologically aligned on the Islamic Revolution but who understand that the alternative to the IR is the destruction of Iran given the existential nature of the enemy's hostility.

Actual revolutionary-minded Iranians - and non-Iranians, including tens of millions of grassroots supporters of the Islamic Republic not only haven't been demoralized at all but on the contrary, have seen their impetus for mobilization, struggle, martyrdom increase significantly.

Some commenters have been somewhat quick to lose sight of the beliefs guiding these Muslim Iranians and their brothers of the Resistance Axis, not to mention the political implications thereof. Lest they forget, this is how we react to the martyrdom of dear ones:






The blood of martyrs is and has always been the harbinger of abundant harvest.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> More importantly, suppressing token individuals, including of the caliber of shahid Soleimani, will never defeat a system.
> 
> What happens is that the system reorganizes in such an event. If the official had extraordinary skills, clout, charisma etc, then the multiple functions he used to fulfill will then possibly be carried out by several individuals. And that's pretty much it.
> 
> The enemy might try to score some points on the ground during this interval where the system adapts to the new setting. However, in the case of shahid Soleimani's martyrdom, no such thing was achieved by the zio-American enemy.
> 
> Let's take a look at the overall geostrategic picture, read solidity of Iran's network of alliances across the region. Did it suffer any perceptible blow as a result of shahid Soleimani's martyrdom? Not in the least. For Iran, this cowardly act of terrorism did not translate into any kind of a concrete setback on the ground for Iran.
> 
> And let's hear it from the horse's mouth: US think tank scholars like Barbara Slavin, senior fellow at the Atlantic Council and director of the so-called "Future of Iran Initiative", also believes that the assassination of shahid Soleimani did nothing to advance US goals towards Iran and if anything, actually backfired on Washington:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some claim that although the enemy gained nothing in concrete terms, Iran was impacted on the psy-ops level. However, if you pay close attention you'll notice that the very few who evoke a lasting feeling of depression tend to be from amongst those segments of the public which support the Islamic Republic by default, i.e. those not ideologically aligned on the Islamic Revolution but who understand that the alternative to the IR is the destruction of Iran given the existential nature of the enemy's hostility.
> 
> Actual revolutionary-minded Iranians - and non-Iranians - however, including tens of millions of grassroots supporters of the Islamic Republic not only haven't been demoralized at all but on the contrary, have seen their impetus for mobilization, struggle, martyrdom increase significantly.
> 
> Some commenters have been somewhat quick to lose sight of the religious convictions guiding these Muslim Iranians and their brothers of the Resistance Axis, not to mention the political implications thereof. Lest they forget, this is how we react to the martyrdom of dear ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blood of martyrs is the harbinger of the most fruitful of harvests.


Even in cold tactical terms, the assassination of Ghasem Soleimani achieved nothing. He was immediately replaced and the Iranian footprint in syria and yemen only expanded rather than contracted.

And I'm not even mentioning the long range anti-ship missiles and advanced UAVs Iran continues to proliferate to Hezbollah and Ansarallah.

Even CIA analysts are totally pessimistic about this being stopped. It will continue to happen and by the end of this decade, either group will be armed better than some nation's militaries to conduct a multi-front war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> That is too much of accident.
> 
> Bush killed Kazemi with plausible deniability.
> 
> Obama killed Tehrani moghadam with plausible deniability.
> 
> Trump killed Soleimani. No deniability.
> 
> Biden killed Irloo, plausible deniability
> 
> Who was the best general?
> For me Tehrani moghadam



Come on Irloo? The man who died from COVID when he suffered from a weakened immune system dating back 30 years ago?

Is everything an Western assassination to you?

Tehrani could have been killed at any time. Dude had 9 lives doing the work he did with no precautions. Many on his team quit weeks before his death due to dangerous conditions and deaths of other scientists. I was suspicious about his death when it happened till all the reports of unsafe work conditions came out. 



PersianNinja said:


> For once, I am in complete agreement.
> 
> But given certain statements by the political and military figures in tel aviv, I'm led to believe that israel had a hand in this.
> 
> Unless of course, the jew is lying (which has been his job for 5 millennia now).



Well anything that makes them look good they will take credit for.

And let’s not be anti-Semitic. There are plenty of Jews in Iran and around the world that do no support Zionist philosophy.

Is there any info on this colonel? Unless he was working in Syria/Yemen/nuclear sites... it is out of character for Israel to go after a random colonel in the capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

@OldTwilight






An IRI official driving a Pride and embracing martyrdom in the path of Islam and Iran.

Not exactly a prime example for corruption now, is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Come on Irloo? The man who died from COVID when he suffered from a weakened immune system dating back 30 years ago?
> 
> Is everything an Western assassination to you?
> 
> Tehrani could have been killed at any time. Dude had 9 lives doing the work he did with no precautions. Many on his team quit weeks before his death due to dangerous conditions and deaths of other scientists. I was suspicious about his death when it happened till all the reports of unsafe work conditions came out.
> 
> 
> 
> Well anything that makes them look good they will take credit for.
> 
> And let’s not be anti-Semitic. There are plenty of Jews in Iran and around the world that do no support Zionist philosophy.
> 
> Is there any info on this colonel? Unless he was working in Syria/Yemen/nuclear sites... it is out of character for Israel to go after a random colonel in the capital.


Zionism is a political ideology to drive a jewish end of times prophecy. They just cleverly keep membership open to christians by playing the religion card and atheists by masquerading as "le oppressed pilpull".

Besides, those "non-Zionist" jews don't exactly mean you well either. They hold a view that their "melech messih" will violently slaughter the gentiles and enslave the remainder in a butcherfest that makes purim look like a picnic.

Treat them all as filth to be squashed and pulped under your heel.

As for the colonel, the only thing we know for certain is that he was stationed in syria and operated along the Quneitra frontline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> @OldTwilight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An IRI official driving a Pride, and getting martyred for Islam and Iran.
> 
> Not exactly a prime example for corruption now, is it?



@OldTwilight 

What do you think?

Pride 
Kooche tang


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> @OldTwilight
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Pride
> Kooche tang



East Tehran. Working class.


----------



## Shawnee

یک آذری رو در پراید زدند

نقطه رو زدند ولی بد جور پیام رسانی کردند


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> @OldTwilight
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Pride
> Kooche tang



Kooche tang?

With that unique evidence...Say no more Shawnee, we can now deduce he was killed somewhere in Tehran.



PersianNinja said:


> They hold a view that their "melech messih" will violently slaughter the gentiles and enslave the remainder in a butcherfest that makes purim look like a picnic.



How is this different from Jesus and the Rapture?

How is this different from Hidden Imam and Judgment day?

No excuse to be anti-Semitic. No excuse at all. Every human should have the right to practice the religion they wish. (Minus extremist terrorist ideologies like Wahhabism or Salfism).

The west demonizes Muslims the same way because the Holy Book mentions Jihad and Infidels. They group Muslims with terrorist groups and spread Islam-phobia by taking religious text out of context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

PersianNinja said:


> Zionism is a political ideology to drive a jewish end of times prophecy. They just cleverly keep membership open to christians by playing the religion card and atheists by masquerading as "le oppressed pilpull".
> 
> Besides, those "non-Zionist" jews don't exactly mean you well either. They hold a view that their "melech messih" will violently slaughter the gentiles and enslave the remainder in a butcherfest that makes purim look like a picnic.
> 
> Treat them all as filth to be squashed and pulped under your heel.





TheImmortal said:


> Kooche tang?
> 
> With that unique evidence...Say no more Shawnee, we can now deduce he was killed somewhere in Tehran.
> 
> 
> 
> How is this different from Jesus and the Rapture?
> 
> How is this different from Hidden Imam and Judgment day?
> 
> No excuse to be anti-Semitic. No excuse at all.
> 
> The west demonizes Muslims the same way because the Holy Book mentions Jihad and Infidels. They group Muslims with terrorist groups and spread Islam-phobia by taking religious text out of context.


The Hidden Imam will enjoin people to good and it's prophesied that people will respond in allegiance with one voice. Not so the jews, no matter their denomination or political beliefs. 

Peas and apples. The vile scripture of the jews alone qualifies them to be at the receiving end of unrestrained violence and justly so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

PersianNinja said:


> The vile scripture of the jews alone qualifies them to be at the receiving end of unrestrained violence and justly so.



I question wether you are even Iranian or Shiite.

This type of thinking goes against the teachings of Imam Ali and other Imams. Also goes against sermons of Rahbar.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> I question wether you are even Iranian or Shiite.
> 
> This type of thinking goes against the teachings of Imam Ali and other Imams. Also goes against sermons of Rahbar.


I'm very much both, mister. Just because I abhor the soft touch Iranians have taken with these filthy desert cretins for two and a half millennia doesn't mean you get to call my heritage into question - I refuse to indulge in weakness like we've exhibited thus far.

And anyway, if it's that much of a horror, just sacrifice sheep and camels after you're through. After all, how much is one jew's life worth? Not much. A camel for every 1000 dead hebrews is a fair trade and follow it with a prayer for forgiveness plus distribute the meat to the poor.

I'm sure Allah will forgive this because after all, we're in the midst of a war of civilizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Resumption of Vienna talks awaits U.S. decision​ 

 
TEHRAN – After a three-day visit by the European Union’s coordinator for the talks in Vienna between Iran and major world powers, speculations resurfaced again that the revival of the 2015 Iran nuclear could happen soon.

But the current state of play between Iran and the U.S. suggests that the ball is in Washington’s court and that without a political decision from the White House the resuscitation of the nuclear deal, formally called the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), would be far from being in the air.

Retirement party for Uncle Sam 

​ In his speech for the West Point graduates, the United States Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff uttered a bitter confession. Mark Milley said that the United States is not the superpower of the world anymore.​Although the words mentioned above are not direct quotes, this is the first implication we have from the U.S. general’s words. ​“The world you are being commissioned into has the potential for a significant international conflict between great powers. And that potential is increasing, not decreasing," Milley told the cadets at the 2022 commencement ceremony in West Point, New York.​He then went on to refer to the changes that are being made in the international arena. ​“And right now, at this very moment, a fundamental change is happening in the very character of war. We are facing right now two global powers, China and Russia, each with significant military capabilities, and both who fully intend to change the current rules-based order,” Milley added.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Probably a mediocre retaliation for this assassination. Let's see if I am wrong.

Only a direct attack would achieve true deterrence, otherwise it will continue. The whole Islamic world would take advantage of a conflict between Iran and Israel, pointing their weapons against Israel, even if they are not on good terms with Iran. Iran is failing to press this forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

PersianNinja said:


> I'm sure Allah will forgive this because after all, we're in the midst of a war of civilizations.



Allah will never forgive one who wishes death on someone he has never met, much less innocent souls. Seems the whole teachings of the Quran and the Shiite Imams went over your head. 

Your thinking is no different than a Wahhabi/Takfiri. 

Judgement day will be rough for you.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Allah will never forgive one who wishes death on someone he has never met, much less innocent souls. Seems the whole teachings of the Quran and the Shiite Imams went over your head.
> 
> Your thinking is no different than a Wahhabi/Takfiri.
> 
> Judgement day will be rough for you.



Zionism and NATO imperialism are much, much more dangerous than any takfiri grouplet because they are the incomparably more powerful and influential parties. The ones at the top of the hierarchy, as opposed to their braindead, manipulated takfiri henchmen. As a matter of fact, whether in Afghanistan, Chechnya, Syria, Libya etc, anywhere takfiri terrorists have been wrecking havoc it was because NATO and zionists were either directly backing them or indirectly propping them up.

Also, zionism is just as vicious as takfirism in its cold blooded wantonness. They're just not the ones who pull the trigger or draw the knives most of the time, but it's them who orchestrate the violence and aggressions a couple of stories above.

Elite decision makers, influential oligarchs and lobbyists in suit and tie whose strategic goals consist in dismantling nations, quite literally, through the use of any and all means including but not limited to terrorist patsies such as takfiris, "ethno"-separatists, neo-nazis and so on (as reflected in the Bernard Lewis plan, Oded Yinon plan, Cebrowsky and Peters doctrines, neoconservative and lib-hawk concepts of "constructive chaos" etc), are even more despicable than the useful idiots who carry out their dirty work.

Now I'm not one to advocate nor condone targeted attacks on civilians either, no matter their background. But sensitivity and indignation in this regard shouldn't be selective. Sunni Muslim civilians from whose ranks takfiris are recruited, Arab civilians, Afghan civilians etc all deserve the very same protective embrace. Nothing in this or that community which deserves a favored treatment compared to others when it comes to sparing ordinary civilians not guilty of particular crimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Tehran - Classic cars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BigMelatonin

Stryker1982 said:


> The whole Islamic world would take advantage of a conflict between Iran and Israel, pointing their weapons against Israel, even if they are not on good terms with Iran.


Half of the "Gulf states" have made peace with "Israel" and might as well be called allies. Who do you think would join? Syria? Iraq? What exactly can they be expected to do? I doubt countries like Malaysia or Indonesia can be bothered to care about taking part in a conflict halfway across the world.



Blue In Green said:


> This war is going to happen sooner or later anyways.


Such a war will be air force vs. missile force. Iran cannot realistically invade "Israel" and vice versa. To fly aircraft all the way to Iran requires heavily fuel and weapon ladden aircraft - unmaneuverable aircraft can be shot down easily and aren't easily replaced but can "Israel" be trusted not to use nukes? Are they truly a rational actor? What is Iran doing to equalize the playing field? The time to develop nuclear weapons was 30 years ago. Sanctions are here to stay and will never be removed, JCPOA or not.


----------



## Stryker1982

BigMelatonin said:


> Half of the "Gulf states" have made peace with "Israel" and might as well be called allies. Who do you think would join? Syria? Iraq? What exactly can they be expected to do? I doubt countries like Malaysia or Indonesia can be bothered to care about taking part in a conflict halfway across the world.


I don't mean states, but militant groups, and the people who sympathize with them, especially the Palestinians. I wasn't referring to state governments, but people.


----------



## Blue In Green

BigMelatonin said:


> Half of the "Gulf states" have made peace with "Israel" and might as well be called allies. Who do you think would join? Syria? Iraq? What exactly can they be expected to do? I doubt countries like Malaysia or Indonesia can be bothered to care about taking part in a conflict halfway across the world.
> 
> 
> Such a war will be air force vs. missile force. Iran cannot realistically invade "Israel" and vice versa. To fly aircraft all the way to Iran requires heavily fuel and weapon ladden aircraft - unmaneuverable aircraft can be shot down easily and aren't easily replaced but can "Israel" be trusted not to use nukes? Are they truly a rational actor? What is Iran doing to equalize the playing field? The time to develop nuclear weapons was 30 years ago. Sanctions are here to stay and will never be removed, JCPOA or not.



I’m not of the opinion that the Zionist entity will use nuclear weapons right off the bat or even if they’re losing. It’s to their benefit to agree towards some sort of diplomatic settlement if a war is waged and they’re on the losing end. 

This isn’t the Arab-Israeli wars of the 20th century. Iran and its Allie’s don’t have the physical capability of pushing out Israelis from Occupied Palestine entirely but they can be boxed into a corner into which a negotiated outcome that benefits Iran and its allies may be possible. 

But I’m just spitballing here. Israel as a nation is effectively radical right wing and could be more than willing to resort to nuclear weaponry the second any shooting-war begins to not go their way. 

If the conflict can be kept to conventional means (somehow). Then I’m of the opinion that Iranian long-range precision guided missiles, cruise missiles and drones in combination with allied forces around Israel. Can achieve their goals militarily.



Stryker1982 said:


> I don't mean states, but militant groups, and the people who sympathize with them, especially the Palestinians. I wasn't referring to state governments, but people.



Any heavy lifting will be done by IRGC/Iranian military and Hezbollah, other regional allied forces (presumably). Iran NEEDS to lead the charge of battle against Israel regardless due to the stakes and history involved. 

For the short term, Iranian high authority must make a strategic decision about how they plan on better protecting their higher ranking soldiers. If Israel really was involved with this latest assassination, then again. A tough decision needs to be made on whether or not retaliation against Israel in ISRAEL is warranted in order to establish some semblance of deterrence. 

We’ve seen Iran willing to hit valuable Israeli assets in Iraq but that isn’t enough.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Zionism and NATO imperialism are much, much more dangerous than any takfiri grouplet because they are the incomparably more powerful and influential parties. The ones at the top of the hierarchy, as opposed to their braindead, manipulated takfiri henchmen. As a matter of fact, whether in Afghanistan, Chechnya, Syria, Libya etc, anywhere takfiri terrorists have been wrecking havoc it was because NATO and zionists were either directly backing them or indirectly propping them up.
> 
> Also, zionism is just as vicious as takfirism in its cold blooded wantonness. They're just not the ones who pull the trigger or draw the knives most of the time, but it's them who orchestrate the violence and aggressions a couple of stories above.
> 
> Elite decision makers, influential oligarchs and lobbyists in suit and tie whose strategic goals consist in wrecking nations, quite literally, through the use of any and all means including but not limited to terrorist patsies such as takfiris, "ethno"-separatists, neo-nazis and so on (as reflected in the Bernard Lewis plan, Oded Yinon plan, Cebrowsky and Peters doctrines, neoconservative and lib-hawk concepts of "constructive chaos" etc), are even more despicable than the useful idiots who carry out their dirty work.
> 
> Now I'm not one to advocate nor condone targeted attacks on civilians either, no matter their background. But sensitivity and indignation in this regard shouldn't be selective. Sunni Muslim civilians from whose ranks takfiris are recruited, Arab civilians, Afghan civilians etc all deserve the very same protective embrace. Nothing in this or that community which deserves a favored treatment compared to others when it comes to sparing ordinary civilians not guilty of particular crimes.



My words you quoted is directed towards Judaism. Judaism is not Zionism. Anymore than Wahhabism is an indication of the viewpoints of the average Sunni Muslim living around the world. (Note: this isn’t some competition about Zionism vs Wahhabism who has more power or is dangerous)

There are plenty of Jews around the world that do not condone Zionism or care about geopolitical struggle in the Middle East. I would say the many are probably like that. Just like majority of Sunnis don’t walk around trying to kill infidels or try to conquer Jerusalem from the Jews.

So for one to basically be propagating Nazi ideology on this forum is inexcusable. Irregardless of who the reciving group is. “Oh because he is talking about Jews it’s ok. I am not fond of them” I mean how do you guys call yourselves followers of Imam Ali. You think he would be praising these words of hate?

Someone who claims that all Jews deserve any violence their way is not someone with a mature logical thought process let alone a true Muslim believer. This is exactly what Fox News tries to paint Muslims as, some religious psychopaths hellbent on destroying all other religions. They use a few bad apples to paint us in a broad brush.

Also the excuse “Allah will forgive me” is the same excuse Takfiris use to justify their massacre of civilians of all faiths, but mostly other fellow Muslims. Yet ironically these same people were caught doing the most sin (rape, drug use, stealing, etc).

No righteous God will forgive the slaughter of innocents because of their religion.

We should condemn hatred where ever it arises. You are right that extends to Sunnis of non extremists sects as well. Quite simple really.

I don’t want to derail the chill thread and I hope the user decides to change his ways and be more accepting of all faiths and not condone violence against civilians .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## BigMelatonin

Blue In Green said:


> But I’m just spitballing here. Israel as a nation is effectively radical right wing and could be more than willing to resort to nuclear weaponry the second any shooting-war begins to not go their way.


Precisely, we already have seen the US media apparatus publish articles trying to groom the population into accepting the use of "tactical" nuclear weapons in future conflicts. What incentive does "Israel" have not to use them? The US will cover for them politically and block any sanctions. The threat of a retaliatory nuclear strike is the only deterrent Iran has.


----------



## sha ah

Iranian opposition groups based in the west always rant about how corrupt Pasdaran are. Doesn't this prove them wrong if the man was driving a cheap, Iranian made economy car ? Obviously the man was not corrupt. that's for sure.



TheImmortal said:


> A colonel in IRGC Quds Force drives a cheap Kia pride knockoff?
> 
> We continue to see a pattern of negligence on part of security of Iranian officials.
> 
> I mean you cannot build a simple armored vehicle in partnership with let’s say Iran Khosro and provide it to all officials above a certain security level/rank?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Watch the end of this. It's classic






Yeah a country the size of Tehran that is supported by the same country that overthrew your president at the flick a finger. Also it seems you're forgetting about the Iranian missile strike last month that killed 9 Israeli agents near Erbil, not to mention countless other times when Iran has retaliated. 

At the end of the day though assassinations with plausible deniability are one thing, however launching missiles directly from Israel into Damascus is something else. Not only that but half of their country is occupied and they seem pretty indifferent about it. 



Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Tehran size country killed your colonel
> 
> Inside Tehran and you are asking Syrians to grow a pair!


----------



## sha ah

Look at these nice Russian soldiers, helping out an old Ukrainian Babushka and rescuing pets LOL Russians now trying to play the propaganda game


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Iranian opposition groups based in the west always rant about how corrupt Pasdaran are. Doesn't this prove them wrong if the man was driving a cheap, Iranian made economy car ? Obviously the man was not corrupt. that's for sure.



Its factually incorrect to say the entire IRGC is corrupt, but on the other hand one man’s righteousness does not absolve an entire organization of 200,000+ people.

Does corruptness exist in IRGC? Probably. Any organization with access to enough money and power will naturally have an element of corruptness.

But corruptness also exists in branches of western militaries as well including the US.

Utopian thinking in this world of man is just illogical. The reason such parties spread this thinking is to fool the civilian population into thinking that what will come after IRGC will be some magical self righteousness organization with no flaws. 

Well that has never happened in history of mankind let alone modern history. But modern man is easy to fool since his knowledge of geopolitics is quite little and thus relies on opinions of “experts” to shape his thought process.


----------



## sha ah

WOW George Bush Jr PRANK CALLED on video chat by Russian prank callers pretending to be Zelensky. The same pranksters who called the British defense minister pretending to be Zelensky.


----------



## Stryker1982

Kinda optimistic about the world cup.

Irans football team is probably at the best level it has ever been, especially in the strikers. I don't think iran has been able to field a team at this level ever. Many players are playing at high levels in Europe which we did not have before. Pretty exciting to think about.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Allah will never forgive one who wishes death on someone he has never met, much less innocent souls. Seems the whole teachings of the Quran and the Shiite Imams went over your head.
> 
> Your thinking is no different than a Wahhabi/Takfiri.
> 
> Judgement day will be rough for you.


I wish death upon ZoGnald CUCK (read "donald trump") all day, every day and I never met him in my life. The filthy sandmutt mongrel hebrews are as far removed from innocence as a hooker is from chastity and purity.

I'll be A-OK on Judgement Day. But the foreskin-munching shmuels and the kike sow miriams won't, however.

Iran is pretty dumb not to give them a taste of the pogroms again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BigMelatonin said:


> can "Israel" be trusted not to use nukes? Are they truly a rational actor? What is Iran doing to equalize the playing field? The time to develop nuclear weapons was 30 years ago. Sanctions are here to stay and will never be removed, JCPOA or not.



I agree that sanctions will never be removed until the collapse of the US empire.

This said, when it comes to the risk of getting attacked with nuclear weapons, Iran can develop her own with or without the JCPOA, with or without the NPT - if truly needed. For I'm of the belief that Iran's conventional counter-force is sufficient to break the zionist entity's perceived viability. 5000 to 10000 missiles impacting there within a couple of days and it's over, their colonial settler population will board planes and vessels and run back to where they came from.

Their leadership is banking on some minimal daily signs of insecurity to legitimize their regime, which they like to depict as the ultimate bulwark of an eternally persecuted people, but a tooth-shattering slap of this magnitude is something else entirely. However even if this should prove insufficient, and if they actually use nuclear weapons against Iran, they'd need to murder fifty or sixty million Iranians in one go and completely raze Iran's twenty largest cities at least.

Anything short of that and Iran would retain the capability to manufacture nuclear weapons on relatively brief notice in secret, underground, safe locations using laser enrichment for example. If Iran does not actually have a few warheads in store already, possibly purchased after the collapse of the USSR (you know, those missing few). 

Tactical nuclear weapons use on Iranian infrastructures will do nothing but ensure Iranian nuclear armament.

And they are a "one", maximum "two to three nuke" entity. Let's not forget that either.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> There are plenty of Jews around the world that do not condone Zionism or care about geopolitical struggle in the Middle East. I would say the many are probably like that. Just like majority of Sunnis don’t walk around trying to kill infidels or try to conquer Jerusalem from the Jews.
> 
> Someone who claims that all Jews deserve any violence their way is not someone with a mature logical thought process let





SalarHaqq said:


> I agree that sanctions will never be removed until the collapse of the US empire.
> 
> This said, when it comes to the risk of getting attacked with nuclear weapons, Iran can develop her own with or without the JCPOA, with or without the NPT - if truly needed. For I'm of the belief that Iran's conventional counter-force is sufficient to break the zionist entity's perceived viability. 5000 to 10000 missiles impacting there within a couple of days and it's over, their colonial settler population will board planes and vessels and run back to where they came from.
> 
> Their leadership is banking on some minimal daily signs of insecurity to legitimize their regime, which they like to depict as the ultimate bulwark of an eternally persecuted people, but a tooth-shattering slap of this magnitude is something else entirely. However even if this should prove insufficient, and if they actually use nuclear weapons against Iran, they'd need to murder fifty or sixty million Iranians in one go and completely raze Iran's twenty largest cities at least.
> 
> Anything short of that and Iran would retain the capability to manufacture nuclear weapons on relatively brief notice in secret, underground, safe locations using laser enrichment for example. If Iran does not actually have a few warheads in store already, possibly purchased after the collapse of the USSR (you know, those missing few).
> 
> Tactical nuclear weapons use on Iranian infrastructures will do nothing but ensure Iranian nuclear armament.
> 
> And they are a "one", maximum "two to three nuke" entity. Let's not forget that either.


I've always said that to truly finish "oy vey, muh yisroel *🇮🇱*", it's necessary to violently slaughter the Jew-***-AIDS 🇺🇸 (censored word is "A to the S to the S"😉 )

I miss the "Bloody Sands" era of the 1980s when the IRGC was quite prepared to attack amerikwan military targets like the beirut barracks, air arrow flight 1285r (248 dead amerikwan troops), khobar towers etc. Such a hopeful period...sigh, I scarcely can believe we were butchering those zogmutts like the mongrel bastards they were.

We need to go back to the old playbook.


----------



## sha ah

Ruble is at a 5 year high. Lira has crumbled to an all time low.







Remember when Azov fighters said they would fight until the death. Look at the conditions they were living in. They were living like junkies in a tent city. Sad.


----------



## MisterSyed

Irani's Love Football. Tell me more about your Football teams. Preferebly if your watch the Premier League. I don't know shit about Domestic Iranian Football SORRYY


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

@MisterSyed
I don't watch that much league games anymore, which team are you cheering for ?






Careful sir wrong answer -10 points on PDF


----------



## sha ah

Poland recently refused to pay for Russian natural gas in Rubles. Finland as well. As a result the Russians have cut off the gas flow to both these nations. Now the Polish Prime Minister, Mateusz Morawieck, is accusing Norway of taking advantage of the situation by charging them 4 or 5 times more than what they were paying a year ago.

_"But should we be paying Norway gigantic money for gas – four or five times more than we paid a year ago? This is sick,”_

In other news, Macron has again reiterated that it will take Ukraine 15-20 years to join the EU. And we all know that NATO will not allow Ukraine to join because of its territorial disputes, so then it makes you wonder, was this war worth it for Ukraine ?

By the end of it they are likely to be left with less territory, no access to the sea, a shattered economy and infrastructure. They will likely be forced to take on massive debts from the IMF just to rebuild. Perhaps this was the plan all along ? To financially enslave Ukraine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> Poland recently refused to pay for Russian natural gas in Rubles. Finland as well. As a result the Russians have cut off the gas flow to both these nations. Now the Polish Prime Minister, Mateusz Morawieck, is accusing Norway of taking advantage of the situation by charging them 4 or 5 times more than what they were paying a year ago.
> 
> _"But should we be paying Norway gigantic money for gas – four or five times more than we paid a year ago? This is sick,”_
> 
> In other news, Macron has again reiterated that it will take Ukraine 15-20 years to join the EU. And we all know that NATO will not allow Ukraine to join because of its territorial disputes, so then it makes you wonder, was this war worth it for Ukraine ?
> 
> By the end of it they are likely to be left with less territory, no access to the sea, a shattered economy and infrastructure. They will likely be forced to take on massive debts from the IMF just to rebuild. Perhaps this was the plan all along ? To financially enslave Ukraine ?


This war was worst for Ukraine and bad for Russia.





Iran gave her best possible weapon that she could to Russia (sanction buster 2.0).to be used against the west 6 years ago.somethings are not that flashy but in time of need they might be worth more than 1000 drones or missiles.


----------



## MisterSyed

Cancerous Tumor said:


> @MisterSyed
> I don't watch that much league games anymore, which team are you cheering for ?
> 
> View attachment 846874
> 
> 
> Careful sir wrong answer -10 points on PDF


I'll be Supporting Netherlands overall In this WC. (Robin Van Persie enjoyer here ..) However I'll make sure too watch Iran vs USA, Will be waiting for good game and Iran winning. 
As for PL i support Manchester Utd. As i said RVP was my fav Player in his days. I started watching football because of him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> @MisterSyed
> I don't watch that much league games anymore, which team are you cheering for ?
> 
> View attachment 846874
> 
> 
> Careful sir wrong answer -10 points on PDF


Old Colonial.

But honestly watching footbal when everybody cheer for one team is no fun.
If I want to watch footbal with some other people usually I look and see which team have more support and then cheer for the other team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> Ruble is at a 5 year high. Lira has crumbled to an all time low.
> 
> View attachment 846873
> 
> 
> Remember when Azov fighters said they would fight until the death. Look at the conditions they were living in. They were living like junkies in a tent city. Sad.


It seems like the appreciation of the rouble against the dollar is misleading. While it is at the strongest it's ever been in almost a decade now, the prices in russia have soared astronomically for all kinds of good.

Food, groceries, toiletries, furniture, accessories...all are quite expensive and certain commodities disappear off the shelves within moments of delivery and stocking.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

MisterSyed said:


> I'll be Supporting Netherlands overall In this WC. (Robin Van Persie enjoyer here ..) However I'll make sure too watch Iran vs USA, Will be waiting for good game and Iran winning.
> As for PL i support Manchester Utd. As i said RVP was my fav Player in his days. I started watching football because of him


Ok fair enough only -2 points since you don't watch Iran-England.This one is spicy too.





This is why Iranians support two teams ...


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> WOW George Bush Jr PRANK CALLED on video chat by Russian prank callers pretending to be Zelensky. The same pranksters who called the British defense minister pretending to be Zelensky.


I lost it at the "flying airplane" 😄


----------



## sha ah

Prices for goods are surging all over the world. From what I've heard, the prices of vital goods haven't gone up in Russia. After all Russia produces enough wheat for its own people and they have banned exports recently.

Meanwhile the prices of gasoline are now at an all time high in the west. Heating prices have gone up by 4x in the UK for example, fertilizer prices have gone up 4x in the USA. Russia is a huge fertilizer producer and they no longer want to supply the west. Grocery prices are also higher than they've ever been. Inflation in general is soaring and a recession looks likely in the near future.



PersianNinja said:


> It seems like the appreciation of the rouble against the dollar is misleading. While it is at the strongest it's ever been in almost a decade now, the prices in russia have soared astronomically for all kinds of good.
> 
> Food, groceries, toiletries, furniture, accessories...all are quite expensive and certain commodities disappear off the shelves within moments of delivery and stocking.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> Prices for goods are surging all over the world. From what I've heard, the prices of vital goods haven't gone up in Russia. After all Russia produces enough wheat for its own people and they have banned exports recently.
> 
> Meanwhile the prices of gasoline are now at an all time high in the west. Heating prices have gone up by 4x in the UK for example, fertilizer prices have gone up 4x in the USA. Russia is a huge fertilizer producer and they no longer want to supply the west. Grocery prices are also higher than they've ever been. Inflation in general is soaring and a recession looks likely in the near future.


There's a YouTuber called Niki Proshin whom I follow and he's lately been covering a lot regarding prices of goods in Russia since the sanctions. I recommend watching his videos although his is a more fun and light-hearted vlog.

The other Russian YouTuber who gives more serious, in-depth analysis is INSIDE RUSSIA. His videos are pretty long but his analytical breakdown regarding the russian economy, markets and industry as of February 24th are extremely good.


----------



## sha ah

I can't believe that someone so naive and gullible was able to become the president of the United States. It just goes to show how flawed the US system truly is. The most competent person surely does not lead that nation. The presidential election is more of a popularity contest than anything else. No wonder he wrecked half the world. He has the IQ of a nincompoop



PersianNinja said:


> I lost it at the "flying airplane" 😄


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> I can't believe that someone so naive and gullible was able to become the president of the United States. It just goes to show how flawed the US system truly is. The most competent person surely does not lead that nation. The presidential election is more of a popularity contest than anything else. No wonder he wrecked half the world. He has the IQ of a nincompoop


The POTUS has only existed to place a signature on documents since 1915. He is usually a willing party to whatever policy is enacted but sometimes, he disagrees and either he gets assassinated like Kennedy or subject to a scandal like Clinton.

I would go as far as to say that Uncle Sam hasn't had a President capable of exercising his own will since Theodore Roosevelt left office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well my point is that the US led sanctions were supposed to break Russia and make the Ruble worthless. In that regard they failed, especially since the sanctions have now caused energy prices to skyrocket at a time when the global economy is vulnerable after Covid. 

Think about it, if Iran could survive the sanctions and is now selling just as much oil as before the sanctions, what could make anyone think that they could cripple Russia ? Russia is a massive country with limitless resources at their disposal.



PersianNinja said:


> There's a YouTuber called Niki Proshin whom I follow and he's lately been covering a lot regarding prices of goods in Russia since the sanctions. I recommend watching his videos although his is a more fun and light-hearted vlog.
> 
> The other Russian YouTuber who gives more serious, in-depth analysis is INSIDE RUSSIA. His videos are pretty long but his analytical breakdown regarding the russian economy, markets and industry as of February 24th are extremely good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> Well my point is that the US led sanctions were supposed to break Russia and make the Ruble worthless. In that regard they failed, especially since the sanctions have now caused energy prices to skyrocket at a time when the global economy is vulnerable after Covid.
> 
> Think about it, if Iran could survive the sanctions and is now selling just as much oil as before the sanctions, what could make anyone think that they could cripple Russia ? Russia is a massive country with limitless resources at their disposal.


To be honest with you, this isn't the win russia claims it is. Denmark has gas too which it can pump to Germany and the Scandinavian states and the remainder of Europe will likely be supplied by the Gulf States via a pipeline through Turkey.

In time, they'll even make a shift towards nuclear energy and in the end, russia will be left with only one significant client for energy - china. They'll make up the volume of russian gas trade but at heavy discounts and it won't fill the void Europe left.

No, what will hurt russia more in the short-term is the exodus of technological companies and ban of exports of electronic components to russia. China will be their hub of acquisition for the aforementioned but even it will restrict sales as much as possible because it doesn't want to get sanctioned as well for selling contraband to Moscow. However, after the war has ended, they'll probably chalk out an alternate route/compromise.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528705664549277700
...and the Iranian Sarmatians:









Sarmatians - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

*His Majesty Sultan Haitham bin Tarik today held a round of official talks with President Dr. Ebrahim Raisi of the Islamic Republic of Iran at Al Alam Palace.*

The talks explored various aspects of bilateral cooperation and ways of enhancing the strong ties binding the peoples of Oman and Iran. The aim is to exchange views about issues of common concern.






Oman, Iran sign eight pacts in various fields​
Oman News Agency (ONA) revealed that the Sultanate of Oman and the Islamic Republic of Iran sign at Al Alam Palace eight memoranda of understanding and four cooperation programmes in the fields of oil and gas, transport, diplomatic studies and training, radio and television, higher education, research and innovation, agriculture, livestock and fisheries, plant protection and quarantine, specifications, standards and conformity assessment.

The two friendly countries also signed cooperation programmes, the first related to the fields of trade, investment and services, the second to an executive programme for technical cooperation in the fields of labour and employment, and the third to an executive programme for cooperation in the field of environment. While the fourth to an executive programme for cooperation in the field of sports for the years 2023-2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Ok fair enough only -2 points since you don't watch Iran-England.This one is spicy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Iranians support two teams ...


I mean if i get the time i would watch the whole campaign mann. 2014 WC hits diff i watched almost all matches, Semi final was a heart break though


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Cancerous Tumor said:


> *His Majesty Sultan Haitham bin Tarik today held a round of official talks with President Dr. Ebrahim Raisi of the Islamic Republic of Iran at Al Alam Palace.*
> 
> The talks explored various aspects of bilateral cooperation and ways of enhancing the strong ties binding the peoples of Oman and Iran. The aim is to exchange views about issues of common concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oman, Iran sign eight pacts in various fields​
> Oman News Agency (ONA) revealed that the Sultanate of Oman and the Islamic Republic of Iran sign at Al Alam Palace eight memoranda of understanding and four cooperation programmes in the fields of oil and gas, transport, diplomatic studies and training, radio and television, higher education, research and innovation, agriculture, livestock and fisheries, plant protection and quarantine, specifications, standards and conformity assessment.
> 
> The two friendly countries also signed cooperation programmes, the first related to the fields of trade, investment and services, the second to an executive programme for technical cooperation in the fields of labour and employment, and the third to an executive programme for cooperation in the field of environment. While the fourth to an executive programme for cooperation in the field of sports for the years 2023-2025.


Unrelated but do you know what the exact figures were for Iran's real GDP in 2021? Information for this year is also appreciated.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

PersianNinja said:


> Unrelated but do you know what the exact figures were for Iran's real GDP in 2021? Information for this year is also appreciated.


Mr. Ruhani after 2018 was sneaky about economic data and this year's IMF Iran GDP-PPP is very weird.

2021 was last year of Mr Ruhani's government and during Covid-19 lockdowns on top of sanctions :

According to the IMF’s World Economic Outlook report released in October 2021, Iran is even ranked higher than regional countries such as Saudi Arabia and Turkey as two heavyweight economies, which are members of the G-20 group.

I think there are different sources stating 1-1.4$ T for Iran's 2021GDP-Nominal.









Iran’s GDP stands at $1tr despite economic war


TEHRAN - The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has put the Islamic Republic of Iran’s GDP at 1 trillion dollars in the year 2021.




www.tehrantimes.com





For current year even with slightly inaccuracy of IMF data, Iran rank would be somewhere between 14-16th.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Mr. Ruhani after 2018 was sneaky about economic data and this year's IMF Iran GDP-PPP is very weird.
> 
> 2021 was last year of Mr Ruhani's government and during Covid-19 lockdowns on top of sanctions :
> 
> According to the IMF’s World Economic Outlook report released in October 2021, Iran is even ranked higher than regional countries such as Saudi Arabia and Turkey as two heavyweight economies, which are members of the G-20 group.
> 
> I think there are different sources stating 1-1.4$ T for Iran's 2021GDP-Nominal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran’s GDP stands at $1tr despite economic war
> 
> 
> TEHRAN - The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has put the Islamic Republic of Iran’s GDP at 1 trillion dollars in the year 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For current year even with slightly inaccuracy of IMF data, Iran rank would be somewhere between 14-16th.


Is it even possible for Iran to have such a high GDP despite it being sanctioned more than North Korea?

Also, why has none of this supposed prosperity translated into benefits for the Iranian people?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Mr. Ruhani after 2018 was sneaky about economic data and this year's IMF Iran GDP-PPP is very weird.
> 
> 2021 was last year of Mr Ruhani's government and during Covid-19 lockdowns on top of sanctions :
> 
> According to the IMF’s World Economic Outlook report released in October 2021, Iran is even ranked higher than regional countries such as Saudi Arabia and Turkey as two heavyweight economies, which are members of the G-20 group.
> 
> I think there are different sources stating 1-1.4$ T for Iran's 2021GDP-Nominal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran’s GDP stands at $1tr despite economic war
> 
> 
> TEHRAN - The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has put the Islamic Republic of Iran’s GDP at 1 trillion dollars in the year 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For current year even with slightly inaccuracy of IMF data, Iran rank would be somewhere between 14-16th.


Be ready to be shocked by this year data

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

PersianNinja said:


> Is it even possible for Iran to have such a high GDP despite it being sanctioned more than North Korea?
> 
> Also, why has none of this supposed prosperity translated into benefits for the Iranian people?


Low oil prices helps Iran's economy sometimes because we couldn't export it that much so we used it at home.I think some where close to 2019 Trump sanctions became irrelevant in that sense.

It's almost a decade that Iran could be top 20 but they artificially kept Iran out.

From my understanding sanctions designed in a way that you have very few options to counter them,if you want growth your people will suffer.
If you don't want the growth it's easier on people.

To break these sanctions you need the growth so ...



Hack-Hook said:


> Be ready to be shocked by this year data


Is it so much different than current IMF data ?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Low oil prices helps Iran's economy sometimes because we couldn't export it that much so we used it at home.I think some where close to 2019 Trump sanctions became irrelevant in that sense.
> 
> It's almost a decade that Iran could be top 20 but they artificially kept Iran out.
> 
> From my understanding sanctions designed in a way that you have very few options to counter them,if you want growth your people will suffer.
> If you don't want the growth it's easier on people.
> 
> To break these sanctions you need the growth so ...


My point is that nobody should have to struggle for basic necessities like food and shelter.

Instead of the whole social program where rations are distributed to the poor, the government should invest that money in desalination plants and hydroponic farms to grow food for the people under poverty line. In fact, they can even be employed under such schemes and associated businesses and jobs can be created to support such ventures (for example building projects to create homes for workers on the premises, grocery stores/supermarkets to keep them supplied, transportation to and from the site etc.).

Adversities into opportunities, my man.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Low oil prices helps Iran's economy sometimes because we couldn't export it that much so we used it at home.I think some where close to 2019 Trump sanctions became irrelevant in that sense.
> 
> It's almost a decade that Iran could be top 20 but they artificially kept Iran out.
> 
> From my understanding sanctions designed in a way that you have very few options to counter them,if you want growth your people will suffer.
> If you don't want the growth it's easier on people.
> 
> To break these sanctions you need the growth so ...
> 
> 
> Is it so much different than current IMF data ?


The difference is calculating it according to each dollar 4200 toman or 25600 toman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hack-Hook said:


> The difference is calculating it according to each dollar 4200 toman or 25600 toman


even now we are able to sell oil and petrochemical products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

DoubleYouSee said:


> even now we are able to sell oil and petrochemical products


 That at most is 40 to 50 percent of our export or economy is mainly driven our domestic production and market and then it converted to dollar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> The difference is calculating it according to each dollar 4200 toman or 25600 toman


Few years ago Iran had 2-2.5 T GDP-PPP so 1.7T nominal is not that far.

There are similar cases which countries changed their economy and went to remove subsidies completely.I think Poland did it in 5 years and numbers relatively speaking were similar.


PersianNinja said:


> My point is that nobody should have to struggle for basic necessities like food and shelter.
> 
> Instead of the whole social program where rations are distributed to the poor, the government should invest that money in desalination plants and hydroponic farms to grow food for the people under poverty line. In fact, they can even be employed under such schemes and associated businesses and jobs can be created to support such ventures (for example building projects to create homes for workers on the premises, grocery stores/supermarkets to keep them supplied, transportation to and from the site etc.).
> 
> Adversities into opportunities, my man.


I'm also firm believer of minimum red line for food,healthcare and education firm hater of top maximum red line.where should this red line be ? that's up for debate.

Wouldn't it be better if government educate people , give them loans and put rails so people go on and do all these things ?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Wouldn't it be better if government educate people , give them loans and put rails so people go on and do all these things ?


Iran already educates people and for free. They reward it by running away to the West and enriching the enemy.

No, it's far better that the government sets up an initiative at home to get all these low income people employed and working. More skilled jobs should be given to qualified candidates for handsome salaries so as to lock down talent.

Give these people loans and they'll either waste it or take the money and flee abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

PersianNinja said:


> Iran already educates people and for free. They reward it by running away to the West and enriching the enemy.
> 
> No, it's far better that the government sets up an initiative at home to get all these low income people employed and working. More skilled jobs should be given to qualified candidates for handsome salaries so as to lock down talent.
> 
> Give these people loans and they'll either waste it or take the money and flee abroad.


Most of small businesses give back their loans I don't know why it's always problem with big buys on top with this issue.I was thinking about majority and small guys loans.

Iran's education system and needs of market has a lot of problems for sure even with all these problems it's better than most countries out there.

Investment in kids education always has been profitable no matter how many people went outside.

It's free for top 1 to 2% guys in higher education.recently IRIB had 5-6 new bosses for multiple TV channels most of them were graduates of AZAD university.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hack-Hook said:


> That at most is 40 to 50 percent of our export or economy is mainly driven our domestic production and market and then it converted to dollar


exactly.......


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Few years ago Iran had 2-2.5 T GDP-PPP so 1.7T nominal is not that far.



GDP numbers on Iran are nonsense in a hyperinflation environment and wild currency rates.

And PPP also makes India the 3rd biggest economy in the world....we know that’s not true with all the poverty and lack of development in many parts of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The US has already implied that they would be willing to drop the sanctions in exchange for a peace deal between Russia and Ukraine.

Also it will take at least 5 years to replace Russian gas and as you can see with the Poland and Norway dispute. It will cost the EU several times more to buy oil and gas elsewhere. 

So far, looking at the Rubles performance compared with surging petrol / food costs (inflation in general) in the west and a potential recession around the corner it seems as if sanctions against Russia have backfired but only time will tell

Anyways watch this very interesting video








PersianNinja said:


> To be honest with you, this isn't the win russia claims it is. Denmark has gas too which it can pump to Germany and the Scandinavian states and the remainder of Europe will likely be supplied by the Gulf States via a pipeline through Turkey.
> 
> In time, they'll even make a shift towards nuclear energy and in the end, russia will be left with only one significant client for energy - china. They'll make up the volume of russian gas trade but at heavy discounts and it won't fill the void Europe left.
> 
> No, what will hurt russia more in the short-term is the exodus of technological companies and ban of exports of electronic components to russia. China will be their hub of acquisition for the aforementioned but even it will restrict sales as much as possible because it doesn't want to get sanctioned as well for selling contraband to Moscow. However, after the war has ended, they'll probably chalk out an alternate route/compromise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

At least five killed after a building collapses in Iran, leaving 80 people trapped


At least five people were killed and 27 people injured when a 10-story building collapsed in the southwest city of Abadan in the Iranian province of Khuzestan on Monday, the Iranian Red Crescent said.




www.cnn.com


----------



## sha ah

According to the most recent IMF report, Iran has a nominal GDP of 1.7 trillion.

Compare the situation to Iran's neighboring countries and countries in the region. Iran has the 3rd cheapest gasoline in the world and regardless of recent price increases for food, people are not starving and still have free education, healthcare. Iran's stock market is currently at a peak.

Most importantly Iran has security. Look at Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria all have been ravaged by war. Some people say that Iran's nuclear / missile programs are a waste of money and resources but if Libya had not scraped it's nuclear and missile programs then the nation wouldn't be where it is today, effectively Balkanized with people suffering.

From an economic standpoint look at Turkey with inflation at 70% but really likely 130%. In Turkey the minimum wage is the same as Iran but gasoline costs $1.50 a liter, new cars cost several times more, their currency keeps going to new lows, exacerbating the situation further.

Pakistan is experiencing something akin to hyperinflation and their currently is at an all time low. They constantly pay for old loans with new loans. 40% of the population can't read or write. The US removed their president at the flick of a finger.

My point is that the entire world is on the verge of an economic downturn with some UN officials predicting that 25% of the world population are at risk of going hungry. Economists are saying that the world is facing the worst economic crisis since WW2.

Honestly Iran is not the best or most prosperous nation on earth. Far from it, but it is not the worst either and that's the truth.



PersianNinja said:


> Is it even possible for Iran to have such a high GDP despite it being sanctioned more than North Korea?
> 
> Also, why has none of this supposed prosperity translated into benefits for the Iranian people?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OldTwilight

Shawnee said:


> @OldTwilight
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Pride
> Kooche tang



As Im repeating myself for past 10 years , the only way to stop this assassination is to kill more isreali and Americans and British ...

The funny part is being spy for foreign country has even lower punishment in Iran than stealing a car ... ISI doesn't want to confront the traitors among their own ranks ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

OldTwilight said:


> ISI doesn't want to confront the traitors among their own ranks ...


Exactly this.

An organization with such problems cannot survive long-term. 200$ traitors everywhere, pan-turks, MPs that literally work for Israel. Sell information to Israel, like the location of the nuclear documents.


----------



## OldTwilight

SalarHaqq said:


> @OldTwilight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An IRI official driving a Pride and embracing martyrdom in the path of Islam and Iran.
> 
> Not exactly a prime example for corruption now, is it?



well , My uncle is retired sepahi , 3 of my cousins are Sepahi and one of my distance relative was martyred in syria as sepahi ... none of them have luxury lives but almost all of them are critizing the wide spread corruption among ISI ... they feel betrayed ...

If these guys with simple life werent protecting Iran , ISI could fall in less than 1 year ... but most of ISI are corrupted , none of my good relative could advanced in ISI ranks but there are some bad people I know who are advancing in ISI rank ...


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> باید سرشاخه و رهبر رو زد
> 
> جریان رو با مدیریت خشک کرد


خودشون نمی‌خوان
وگرنه جمع کردن این داستان کار سختی نیست

کم کم داره حرف براندازها باورم می‌شه که پانتورک‌ها پروژه خود حکومت هست​


----------



## jauk

PersianNinja said:


> Iran already educates people and for free. They reward it by running away to the West and enriching the enemy.
> 
> No, it's far better that the government sets up an initiative at home to get all these low income people employed and working. More skilled jobs should be given to qualified candidates for handsome salaries so as to lock down talent.
> 
> Give these people loans and they'll either waste it or take the money and flee abroad.


These classical WESTERN ideas have spotty success rates at best. The future is automation and universal basic income. Forcing populations into 'labor' is not the answer and never has been. Even the term 'labor' is terribly offensive and relegates humanity to beasts of servitude. Every penny not spent on automation and REDUCTION of human labor is a dagger into the hearts of the very humans we intend to help.


----------



## TheImmortal

If they could get a mole to place a briefcase bomb at a meeting of Hitler and his top brass....in one of his most secure and protected resort bases. Then they can do ALOT of things to Iran.

The mole was an idiot and laid the briefcase in a way that the leg of the table deflected most of the blast away from where Hitler was seated. Or else you would have one the most high profile assassinations since Julius Ceaser.


----------



## Cthulhu

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Few years ago Iran had 2-2.5 T GDP-PPP so 1.7T nominal is not that far.
> 
> There are similar cases which countries changed their economy and went to remove subsidies completely.I think Poland did it in 5 years and numbers relatively speaking were similar.





Cancerous Tumor said:


> Mr. Ruhani after 2018 was sneaky about economic data and this year's IMF Iran GDP-PPP is very weird.
> 
> 2021 was last year of Mr Ruhani's government and during Covid-19 lockdowns on top of sanctions :
> 
> According to the IMF’s World Economic Outlook report released in October 2021, Iran is even ranked higher than regional countries such as Saudi Arabia and Turkey as two heavyweight economies, which are members of the G-20 group.
> 
> I think there are different sources stating 1-1.4$ T for Iran's 2021GDP-Nominal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran’s GDP stands at $1tr despite economic war
> 
> 
> TEHRAN - The International Monetary Fund (IMF) has put the Islamic Republic of Iran’s GDP at 1 trillion dollars in the year 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For current year even with slightly inaccuracy of IMF data, Iran rank would be somewhere between 14-16th.





sha ah said:


> According to the most recent IMF report, Iran has a nominal GDP of 1.7 trillion.


I explained it before why IMF is reporting such a high number for Iran's GDP, This is simply a unit conversion error (kinda)






Iranian Chill Thread


Do you really think they will invite Iran.....Does the host country of Indonisia Indonesia is the coming host of G-20 and he is telling us Iranians that Indonesia will invite Iran to G-20...it is great news if it happens..but personally I doubt US will allow such a thing...they will veto it...



defence.pk


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> GDP numbers on Iran are nonsense in a hyperinflation environment and wild currency rates.
> 
> And PPP also makes India the 3rd biggest economy in the world....we know that’s not true with all the poverty and lack of development in many parts of the country.


Then what are more reasonable figures in your estimate?


----------



## Shawnee

OldTwilight said:


> As Im repeating myself for past 10 years , the only way to stop this assassination is to kill more isreali and Americans and British ...
> 
> The funny part is being spy for foreign country has even lower punishment in Iran than stealing a car ... ISI doesn't want to confront the traitors among their own ranks ...



Well
My point is people give up their life and drive Pride and live in rented houses 

The guy had no affluence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

PersianNinja said:


> Then what are more reasonable figures in your estimate?



Look at the last time Toman had near parity with the dollar. That was 2010. I was exchanging $1 USD for 1150-1200 toman back then.

Times were good for Iranians. Massive oil revenues. No real sanctions yet. Trade with Europe. banking system was still free from sanctions. Iranians were traveling abroad. Etc.

Iran GDP 2010 $490B
Iran GDP 2012 $600B

Source: world bank

Now let’s do a thought experiment shall we:

From 2012 to 2019 Iran basically was still shackled by sanctions and brief JCPOA era of exporting oil. Then came a once in a century pandemic in 2020 that shut down the world basically. Add to that Trump maximum sanctions and Oil plummeted to historical lows.

You are telling me during this period of 2013-2021 that Iran’s GDP magically *grew* by *half a trillion dollars*?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Look at the last time Toman had near parity with the dollar. That was 2010. I was exchanging $1 USD for 1150-1200 toman back then.
> 
> Times were good for Iranians. Massive oil revenues. No real sanctions yet. Trade with Europe. banking system was still free from sanctions. Iranians were traveling abroad. Etc.
> 
> Iran GDP 2010 $490B
> Iran GDP 2012 $600B
> 
> Source: world bank
> 
> Now let’s do a thought experiment shall we:
> 
> From 2012 to 2019 Iran basically was still shackled by sanctions and brief JCPOA era of exporting oil. Then came a once in a century pandemic in 2020 that shut down the world basically. Add to that Trump maximum sanctions and Oil plummeted to historical lows.
> 
> You are telling me during this period of 2013-2021 that Iran’s GDP magically *grew* by *half a trillion dollars*?


It's funny to see France and Turkey in a bunker working together. (other thread) 

Population rank 17-18
Oil production rank 7
Gas production rank 3
Steel production rank 11
Cement production rank 13
University students 4-5 million
Healthcare system that covers up to 60% costs of almost 85 million.
Ability to produce food of almost 85 million people ( and distribute it weirdly )
400-500K Army which produces most if it needs at home.

Are these characteristics of 20-30th rank economy(world bank data) ? or is it 10-20 rank (IMF data) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

@TheImmortal 

Still remember your prediction of a short Ukraine- Russia war with limited to no land gain for Russians


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Look at the last time Toman had near parity with the dollar. That was 2010. I was exchanging $1 USD for 1150-1200 toman back then.
> 
> Times were good for Iranians. Massive oil revenues. No real sanctions yet. Trade with Europe. banking system was still free from sanctions. Iranians were traveling abroad. Etc.
> 
> Iran GDP 2010 $490B
> Iran GDP 2012 $600B
> 
> Source: world bank
> 
> Now let’s do a thought experiment shall we:
> 
> From 2012 to 2019 Iran basically was still shackled by sanctions and brief JCPOA era of exporting oil. Then came a once in a century pandemic in 2020 that shut down the world basically. Add to that Trump maximum sanctions and Oil plummeted to historical lows.
> 
> You are telling me during this period of 2013-2021 that Iran’s GDP magically *grew* by *half a trillion dollars*?


I'm not suggesting anything. I'm asking you for what you believe is a reasonable figure per your estimates.

What do you think the REAL GDP is currently?


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

PersianNinja said:


> I'm not suggesting anything. I'm asking you for what you believe is a reasonable figure per your estimates.
> 
> What do you think the REAL GDP is currently?


IMF data seems more reasonable.(GDP nominal)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

jauk said:


> These classical WESTERN ideas have spotty success rates at best. The future is automation and universal basic income. Forcing populations into 'labor' is not the answer and never has been. Even the term 'labor' is terribly offensive and relegates humanity to beasts of servitude. Every penny not spent on automation and REDUCTION of human labor is a dagger into the hearts of the very humans we intend to help.


Beware of this automation business. It will leave millions of people out of jobs (perhaps tens of millions).

And anyway, full automation is going to take decades to become the norm. For now, plenty of people will be required in labour to set up desalination plants, lay railroads, man factories etc.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> @TheImmortal
> 
> Still remember your prediction of a short Ukraine- Russia war with limited to no land gain for Russians



Donbass offensive is still very slow and grinding for both sides. 90% of Russia‘s current gains were made in first 2 weeks. So everything has gone largely as I thought it would when everyone was saying Russia is going to take over everything.

Not even retired Russian generals are calling it a successful campaign. It was designed as a blitzkreig now it’s morphed into Iran and Iraq war basically in terms of the grind.

I don’t know how anyone can look at that war and not say Ukrainian resistance was very formidable. Yes Eastern Ukraine is now bombed to bits. Most people here were saying Kiyv will fall. Now we are waiting for Donbass and Luchnask to fall.



PersianNinja said:


> I'm not suggesting anything. I'm asking you for what you believe is a reasonable figure per your estimates.
> 
> What do you think the REAL GDP is currently?



I don’t know. But 1.1T is far fetched given where GDP was in 2012 (start of Toman’s
Fall to 2,500-3,000)

That would mean we would have had double digit GDP growth for most years after 2012 which we know is not true. Iran GDP contracted several of those years.

And GDP like all economic indicators need to be taken in conjunction with other indicators like unemployment, wage growth, average income, inflation, etc

example USA is #1 GDP correct?

1970: Average home price 17,000 USD
2022: Average home price 400,000+ USD

1970: Average median income 10,000 USD
2022: Average median household income 65,000 USD

Which America was more prosperous for the average citizen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> It's funny to see France and Turkey in a bunker working together. (other thread)
> 
> Population rank 17-18
> Oil production rank 7
> Gas production rank 3
> Steel production rank 11
> Cement production rank 13
> University students 4-5 million
> Healthcare system that covers up to 60% costs of almost 85 million.
> Ability to produce food of almost 85 million people ( and distribute it weirdly )
> 400-500K Army which produces most if it needs at home.
> 
> Are these characteristics of 20-30th rank economy(world bank data) ? or is it 10-20 rank (IMF data) ?



Russia GDP is 1.4T or so maybe less now with sanctions. Can we agree on this?

Let’s continue:

Russia energy exports:
7.8M BPD of oil 
210Bcm of natural gas

Iran energy exports
1M BPD of oil
12.5bcm

Now tell me again how Iran’s GDP is 1.2T?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528930072039653376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Russia GDP is 1.4T or so maybe less now with sanctions. Can we agree on this?
> 
> Let’s continue:
> 
> Russia energy exports:
> 7.8M BPD of oil
> 210Bcm of natural gas
> 
> Iran energy exports
> 1M BPD of oil
> 12.5bcm
> 
> Now tell me again how Iran’s GDP is 1.2T?


Look at the gap between 1.4T and 4.3T (PPP).this 1.4 is a choice and that 4.3 is potential.Real place of Russian economy is in a better place.

I mean with assumtion of accuracy of current Russian data, Russia has potential to become ~3.5 T economy.

Oil and gas are not even 15% of Iran's economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Exclusive: Slain IRGC colonel not on 'protection list', handled precision munitions


Hassan Sayyad Khodaei, the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) colonel gunned down in his car just outside his home in Tehran, was not a high-profile figure. Until his assassination by two gunmen on a motorbike on May 22, no one seemed to know of him. Even following his killing, Iranian...




amwaj.media







Cancerous Tumor said:


> Look at the gap between 1.4T and 4.3T (PPP).this 1.4 is a choice and that 4.3 is potential.Real place of Russian economy is in a better place.



You didn’t answer my question. I was not talking about PPP. 

Iran is not a G-10 economy. I mean implying so is a bit preposterous. It DOES have G-10
And even G-7 potential in my opinion in the future assuming it doesn’t stay under barbaric sanctions forever and can export its tech and products to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Exclusive: Slain IRGC colonel not on 'protection list', handled precision munitions
> 
> 
> Hassan Sayyad Khodaei, the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) colonel gunned down in his car just outside his home in Tehran, was not a high-profile figure. Until his assassination by two gunmen on a motorbike on May 22, no one seemed to know of him. Even following his killing, Iranian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amwaj.media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn’t answer my question. I was not talking about PPP.
> 
> Iran is not a G-10 economy. I mean implying so is a bit preposterous. It DOES have G-10
> And even G-7 potential in my opinion in the future assuming it doesn’t stay under barbaric sanctions forever and can export its tech and products to the world.


Before sanctions oil was 80-90$ and gas was 2.5$.now gas is 8$ and oil is 110$ does it kill Russian economy if things they say about their selling price(70-75$)are true ? which I highly doubt it.


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Before sanctions oil was 80-90$ and gas was 2.5$.now gas is 8$ and oil is 110$ does it kill Russian economy if things they say about their selling price(70-75$) which I highly doubt it.




Russia makes profit regardless



> Russian Deputy Energy Minister Pavel Sorokin said oil extraction costs in Russia were unacceptable at the current price of hydrocarbon. For the production cycle, they range from $15 to $45 per barrel, he said.











High Oil Prices Make Russian Production More Profitable


Russian Deputy Energy Minister Pavel Sorokin said oil extraction costs in Russia were unacceptable at the current price of hydrocarbon. For the production cycle, they range from $15 to $45 per barrel, he said.




warsawinstitute.org





Russian extract is actually pretty cheap less than $10. It’s paying investors/taxes/add on costs that bring it higher.

See article:





__





How much does Russian oil really cost? (ANALYSIS) - BiznesAlert EN


The oil price crisis is affecting every oil producer in the world. At a time like this oil companies are trying to outdo their competition in assurances on how long they are able to last. In case of Russia’s ability to withstand the crisis contradictory information cropped up. What is the real...




biznesalert.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Russia makes profit regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Oil Prices Make Russian Production More Profitable
> 
> 
> Russian Deputy Energy Minister Pavel Sorokin said oil extraction costs in Russia were unacceptable at the current price of hydrocarbon. For the production cycle, they range from $15 to $45 per barrel, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warsawinstitute.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian extract is actually pretty cheap less than $10. It’s paying investors/taxes/add on costs that bring it higher.
> 
> See article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does Russian oil really cost? (ANALYSIS) - BiznesAlert EN
> 
> 
> The oil price crisis is affecting every oil producer in the world. At a time like this oil companies are trying to outdo their competition in assurances on how long they are able to last. In case of Russia’s ability to withstand the crisis contradictory information cropped up. What is the real...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biznesalert.com


So sanctions failed to do economic damages ( or did a little bit) but real damage comes from trust and connection issues between Russia and west.

Another similar one is case of UK stealing Venezuelan money and gold which sends message of "if you are not part of us this might happen to you".Venezuela might have lost 10$ B but a lot of other neutral and ally countries are taking notes.

In long run UK may be losing a lot more than these few billions they gained and evaluating these things are very hard because usually they are invisible.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran, Oman sign 12 cooperation documents​ 


President Raisi arrived in the Omani capital earlier today upon an invitation by Omani Sultan Haitham bin Tariq.

The Iranian president's visit to Muscat took place in line with the new Iranian government’s policy to strengthen all-out cooperation with the neighboring countries.

The 12 cooperation documents were signed by the Iranian Ministers of Industry, Mine and Trade, Foreign Affairs, Road and Urban Development, and the head of the Trade Promotion Organization with their Omani counterparts.


----------



## Cthulhu

PersianNinja said:


> I'm not suggesting anything. I'm asking you for what you believe is a reasonable figure per your estimates.
> 
> What do you think the REAL GDP is currently?


Divide the IMF GDP figures by 6, That is Iran's real GDP.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Cthulhu said:


> Divide the IMF GDP figures by 6, That is Iran's real GDP.


So roughly $290 billion. Hm, that's not really stellar but it's not too shabby either.

I see potential to do a lot of things annually.


----------



## sha ah

Are you serious ? Realistically the war has only lasted 3 months. 3 months is not a long time for a war. Wars last for years. 3 months and you're already comparing this to the Iran-Iraq war ? I'm sorry but I don't think it's a fair comparison.

Are you actually keeping up with what is going on in the Donbas ? Things are not looking good for Ukraine. Russia recently took 2400 more prisoners at Mariupol and liberated the entire city. Severodonetsk is the large bastion under Ukrainian control in the Lugansk region and it's surrounded from the north, east and south east.

The Popasnaya bulge keeps growing and they're now on the verge of outflanking the entire Severodonetsk area from the west. Russia recently blew up the bridge leading into Severodonetsk so there are now 2000-3000 Ukranian troops basically surrounded with nowhere to go.

At Izium and other locations, all Ukranian counter offensives have failed miserably. In a recent failed offensive, Ukraine lost 300+ troops and dozens of tanks and armored vehicles. Russia is currently 30 km away from Kramatorsk from the north. When Severodonetsk falls they will have be able to storm Kramatorsk from the north and east, from 3 pincers.

Currently there is an 11km Russian convoy heading to the Donbas to reinforce/strengthen Russian positions before the final push to Kramatorsk. If Kramatorsk falls, the battle for the Donbas is basically over. After that if Ukraine doesn't want to negotiate Russia will likely go for Odessa.

The Ukrainians were able to prevent the Russians from taking or surrounding their major cities and they deserve credit for that, but the fact of the matter is that the Russians never intended to fight for those cities. They believed that the central government would flee and that those cities would fall.

Essentially they were expecting a situation similar to Crimea. When they realized that the Ukrainians would not fold and were willing to fight, they quickly adapted to the situation and changed their priorities. Since then the Russians have been steadily making progress and the way things are going now, I'm guessing that this war will last another 3-4 months, with Russia coming out on top.







As you can see with the above map, the Popasnaya bulge is expanding towards a main road that leads to Severodonetsk. As I mentioned the Russians destroyed the bridge leading out of Severodonetsk, therefore 2000-3000 Ukrainians troops in Severodonetsk are now trapped with nowhere to go. If the Russians outflank them from the west, it's all over.

In Mariupol the Ukrainian high command made the mistake of ordering their troops to remain in the city even after they were surrounded. This ultimately led to the capture of 4000 or more Ukrainian troops. However now in Severodonetsk, even if the Ukrainians want to break out to avoid encirclement, they won't be able to. So the Ukrainians can't reinforce the town and their troops can't escape the town even when an encirclement seems inevitable. Talk about being stuck between a rock and a hard place.



TheImmortal said:


> Donbass offensive is still very slow and grinding for both sides. 90% of Russia‘s current gains were made in first 2 weeks. So everything has gone largely as I thought it would when everyone was saying Russia is going to take over everything.
> 
> Not even retired Russian generals are calling it a successful campaign. It was designed as a blitzkreig now it’s morphed into Iran and Iraq war basically in terms of the grind.
> 
> I don’t know how anyone can look at that war and not say Ukrainian resistance was very formidable. Yes Eastern Ukraine is now bombed to bits. Most people here were saying Kiyv will fall. Now we are waiting for Donbass and Luchnask to fall.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know. But 1.1T is far fetched given where GDP was in 2012 (start of Toman’s
> Fall to 2,500-3,000)
> 
> That would mean we would have had double digit GDP growth for most years after 2012 which we know is not true. Iran GDP contracted several of those years.
> 
> And GDP like all economic indicators need to be taken in conjunction with other indicators like unemployment, wage growth, average income, inflation, etc
> 
> example USA is #1 GDP correct?
> 
> 1970: Average home price 17,000 USD
> 2022: Average home price 400,000+ USD
> 
> 1970: Average median income 10,000 USD
> 2022: Average median household income 65,000 USD
> 
> Which America was more prosperous for the average citizen?



I suggest adding up the IMF and World Bank figures and dividing them by two, thereby getting an average.

1.7 trillion + 200 billion = 1.9 trillion divided by 2 = 950 billion

The previous IMF figure was 1.4 trillion so let's say 800 billion ? That seems more than fair. Because you can't disregard the IMF figure but at the same time you can't disregard the World Bank figure, so then take an average, does that make sense ?



PersianNinja said:


> So roughly $290 billion. Hm, that's not really stellar but it's not too shabby either.
> 
> I see potential to do a lot of things annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran GDP graph according to IMF















Islamic Republic of Iran and the IMF






www.imf.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

PersianNinja said:


> So roughly $290 billion. Hm, that's not really stellar but it's not too shabby either.
> 
> I see potential to do a lot of things annually.



Yeah, $290 billion if you use the NIMA system exchange rate or $250 billion if you use the free market exchange rate, Probably somewhere in between.



sha ah said:


> I suggest adding up the IMF and World Bank figures and dividing them by two, thereby getting an average.
> 
> 1.7 trillion + 200 billion = 1.9 trillion divided by 2 = 950 billion
> 
> The previous IMF figure was 1.4 trillion so let's say 800 billion ? That seems more than fair. Because you can't disregard the IMF figure but at the same time you can't disregard the World Bank figure, so then take an average, does that make sense ?


The IMF uses a US$1 = 42,000 rials exchange rate when they convert Iran's GDP figure which is calculated in rials by the central bank to the USD equivalent, The World Bank uses free exchange rates (US$1 = 280,000 rials) when they convert Iran's GDP figure (the same number) to the USD equivalent, The World Bank kinda explains this on their website:






So what you are doing makes sense? No

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

At least five killed after a building collapses in Iran, leaving 80 people trapped​

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## sha ah

With Russian forces continually advancing as they constantly target Ukraine's military infrastructure, the situation appears increasingly desperate for the Ukrainians

According to the Russians, today they destroyed a unit of the American supplied M777 howitzers, killed 230 Ukrainian troops, destroyed 33 military vehicles, shot down 3 planes and 13 drones

Russia again struck multiple military targets all over Ukraine, including vital railway infrastructure in central Ukraine, which the Russians claim was transporting military equipment. Iskander missiles were reportedly used

Zelensky today admitted that Russia had struck a Ukranian military base killing 87 Ukrainian soldiers who were buried under rubble

Russian forces have captured more territory north of Popasnaya, putting Severodonetsk at further risk of encirclement

Russian forces have captured Lyman, 20 KM north of Kramatorsk

Russian troops have been seen raising the flag in Svitlodarsk, Donetsk region effectively giving them control over a road 40-50 km south-east of Kramatorsk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528995918246293505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528741983740641280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518186838825000960

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> At least five killed after a building collapses in Iran, leaving 80 people trapped​


I pray for safety of the trapped people

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

Well you're basically implying that the GDP should be strictly determined by exchange rate. So then Turkey, since last year, its currency has lost half of its value, should we cut their GDP by half ? 

PPP then might be a better way of gauging GDP. According to the PPP standard Iran's GDP is 980 billion (IMF) 1.1 trillion (World Bank). Considering that, my original estimate of 700-950 is not that unrealistic.



Cthulhu said:


> Yeah, $290 billion if you use the NIMA system exchange rate or $250 billion if you use the free market exchange rate, Probably somewhere in between.
> 
> 
> The IMF uses a US$1 = 42,000 rials exchange rate when they convert Iran's GDP figure which is calculated in rials by the central bank to the USD equivalent, The World Bank uses free exchange rates (US$1 = 280,000 rials) when they convert Iran's GDP figure (the same number) to the USD equivalent, The World Bank kinda explains this on their website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are doing makes sense? No

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran somehow lost half of her population ?
Wages, spending and production became half ?






Worldbank is trolling and IMF seems correct.Yet still I think IMF 1.5T PPP is way lower than what it should be.

Government wages increased by 10% this year. minimum wages increased by 57% and some other workers got +30%.
Oil and gas is rising.price of goods are rising so from 1-1.4 GDP nominal in 2020/2021 to 1.7 for 2022 is weird ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

OldTwilight said:


> well , My uncle is retired sepahi , 3 of my cousins are Sepahi and one of my distance relative was martyred in syria as sepahi ... none of them have luxury lives but almost all of them are critizing the wide spread corruption among ISI ... they feel betrayed ...
> 
> If these guys with simple life werent protecting Iran , ISI could fall in less than 1 year ... but most of ISI are corrupted , none of my good relative could advanced in ISI ranks but there are some bad people I know who are advancing in ISI rank ...



The point is that a great many high ranking officials of the IR have a clean slate and are not corrupt at all. The same propaganda agencies which spread the lie that authorities in the Islamic Republic are particularly corrupt, also claim that all power is concentrated in the hands of Sepah and the Supreme Leader. In other words, they are suggesting that Sepah is a corrupt institution, when in fact the exact opposite is the case, as once again illustrated by the simple lifestyle and abnegation of their latest martyr.

Bottom line, corruption in other countries across the world, whether developing or developed nations, most of the time is greater than in Iran. In order to realize this, one needs to conduct proper research on what the situation is like elsewhere (and by that I don't mean relying on the comical, cherry picked data peddled by Manoto, Saudi International and oppositionist Telegram and Instagram accounts) - something that's never undertaken by those who imagine corruption is running especially high in Iran.

Nor does the Islamic Republic rely on force to legitimize itself. It's not even a police state. In Brussels or other major European cties, I see more armed police officers in public places than in Tehran. In Tehran over 80%-90% of policemen one will encounter are white-blue uniformed traffic police, green wearing Niruye Entezami are nowhere to be seen. And to get an idea of how popular the Islamic Republic is with Iranians, massive rallies on 22 Bahman and other such occasions offer a good demonstration. 

This said, corrupt elements must be removed, they need to be clamped down upon harder and harder. Because for an Islamic Republic, even a handful of corrupt officials are unacceptable. But let us not dwell under the delusion that Iran is worse off in this regard than the global norm.



OldTwilight said:


> The funny part is being spy for foreign country has even lower punishment in Iran than stealing a car ... ISI doesn't want to confront the traitors among their own ranks ...



That's not true. You can bring you point across without making things up. Spies risk the death penalty, thieves never do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> GDP numbers on Iran are nonsense in a hyperinflation environment and wild currency rates.
> 
> And PPP also makes India the 3rd biggest economy in the world....we know that’s not true with all the poverty and lack of development in many parts of the country.



There is no hyperinflation in Iran. 30%-35% is not hyperinflation (defined by most economists as superior to 50%).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> An organization with such problems cannot survive long-term.



We'll talk again about this in 10 years enshAllah. And then in 20, 30, 50 and so on. 

On a sidenote, one year into the Raisi administration, are you still of the belief that Iran is "desperate" for a revival of the JCPOA?


----------



## sha ah




----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Donbass offensive is still very slow and grinding for both sides. 90% of Russia‘s current gains were made in first 2 weeks. So everything has gone largely as I thought it would when everyone was saying Russia is going to take over everything.
> 
> Not even retired Russian generals are calling it a successful campaign. It was designed as a blitzkreig now it’s morphed into Iran and Iraq war basically in terms of the grind.
> 
> I don’t know how anyone can look at that war and not say Ukrainian resistance was very formidable. Yes Eastern Ukraine is now bombed to bits. Most people here were saying Kiyv will fall. Now we are waiting for Donbass and Luchnask to fall.



The Russian special military operation in Ukraine and the Imposed War are very different. In Ukraine, there's no back and forth, only one side is steadily advancing, and will end up acquiring a large chunk of the other's territory. Here the defeated side is the one which enjoys massive foreign backing including from the west, like Iraq during the Imposed War. In the Imposed War, the attacker failed to reach its objectives. In the present Russian military operation, Moscow is attaining its goals.

I don't know who the users were who predicted a blitzkrieg or that the city of Kiev would be taken by 40.000 Russian troops. But they weren't a majority. Besides, it doesn't take away from Russia's prowess if a majority of layman users on some internet website issue too optimistic predictions.

_____



sha ah said:


> If Kramatorsk falls, the battle for the Donbas is basically over.



Slavyansk rather than Kramatorsk. Slavyansk is better defended and of greater importance, both in military-strategic and in political terms. Either way, both of the twin-towns will be liberated soon enough.



sha ah said:


> After that if Ukraine doesn't want to negotiate Russia will likely go for Odessa.



The border to Transnistria, and therefore Odessa, are official Russian objectives since general Rostam Minnikhanov announced that Moscow will no longer settle for less than this whole area. I believe we should stick to the official statements. Likewise, Russia never proclaimed the liberation of Kiev as an objective, therefore those who argue Moscow was "defeated" because it chose not to send troops into the city are talking nonsense.

Now Ukraine would have to offer something of tremendous political value for Russia to moderate its present war objectives.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

According to Worldbank data we are at level of 2004 
really dude?






Iran GDP 1960-2022


GDP at purchaser's prices is the sum of gross value added by all resident producers in the economy plus any product taxes and minus any subsidies not included in the value of the products. It is calculated without making deductions for depreciation of fabricated assets or for depletion and...




www.macrotrends.net


----------



## Cthulhu

sha ah said:


> Well you're basically implying that the GDP should be strictly determined by exchange rate. So then Turkey, since last year, its currency has lost half of its value, should we cut their GDP by half ?
> 
> PPP then might be a better way of gauging GDP. According to the PPP standard Iran's GDP is 980 billion (IMF) 1.1 trillion (World Bank). Considering that, my original estimate of 700-950 is not that unrealistic.


Ok, no. GDP, By its definition, is the "measure of the market value of all the final goods and services produced in a specific time period". Lets consider Turkey, Lets say we calculate this figure to be x Turkish liras, Now Lets say the Turkish government prints a bunch of money and adds them to the system overnight and now we calculate this figure to be 2*x Turkish liras at the same time Turkish lira is going to lose half of its value against the dollar so you are going to get the same GDP figure when you convert it to the USD equivalent. Now if we use a fixed exchange rate for the Turkish lira when we are trying to convent this 2*x figure to the USD then we are going to conclude that the Turkey's GDP grow by 100% over night! This is what's happening with the IMF's report on Iran's GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Iran GDP graph according to IMF
> 
> View attachment 847177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic Republic of Iran and the IMF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imf.org



I mean look at the graph. Since 1990, Iran’s GDP a has fluctuated between 200B and 500B.

But suddenly during the worst sanctions period (2016-2022) its economy *tripled* in size?

I mean come on guys that’s physically impossible.

I don’t know how any rational logical thinking minded person can look at that graph and say that it’s legitimate data.



SalarHaqq said:


> The Russian special military operation in Ukraine and the Imposed War are very different. In Ukraine, there's no back and forth, only one side is steadily advancing, and will end up acquiring a large chunk of the other's territory. Here the defeated side is the one which enjoys massive foreign backing including from the west, like Iraq during the Imposed War. In the Imposed War, the attacker failed to reach its objectives. In the present Russian military operation, Moscow is attaining its goals.
> 
> I don't know who the users were who predicted a blitzkrieg or that the city of Kiev would be taken by 40.000 Russian troops. But they weren't a majority. Besides, it doesn't take away from Russia's prowess if a majority of layman users on some internet website issue too optimistic predictions.
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> Slavyansk not Kramatorsk. Slavyansk is better defended and of greater importance, both in military-strategic and in political terms. Either way, both of the twin-towns will be liberated soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> The border to Transnistria, and therefore Odessa, are official Russian objectives since general Rostam Minnikhanov announced that Moscow will no longer settle for less than this whole area. We must stick with official statements, not subjective interpretations or estimates. Likewise, Russia never proclaimed the liberation of Kiev as an objective, therefore those who argue Moscow was "defeated" because it chose not to send troops into the city are talking nonsense.
> 
> Now Ukraine would have to offer something of tremendous political value for Russia to moderate its present war objectives.



My comment about this turning into imposed war is The lack of major advancements by both sides and Ukraine being supported by most of the Western world militarily and economically. Not a direct comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy




----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528997862553571328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529035301607419905


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528805413549920257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528806042729168897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528971100008460289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528860309191987200


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> My comment about this turning into imposed war is The lack of major advancements by both sides and Ukraine being supported by most of the Western world militarily and economically. Not a direct comparison.



Russia is advancing at a modest pace but uninterruptedly. Unlike the Imposed War, Russian advances are definitive except when they are meant to be tactical maneuvers (the strategic initiative has always been with Russia). Initial progression by the Iraqi army in Khuzestan was entirely reversed by Iran. Ukraine however will never regain Melitopol, Berdjansk, Marjupol and so on. They're taken by Russia forever.

Once the Donbass is liberated - and there really doesn't seem to be anything Ukraine and its backers can do to prevent it, the Kiev regime's most solid defensive line will have been pierced through. Then Russian forces will most probably continue to advance either in the direction of Zaporozhzhia and Dnjepropetrovsk, or towards Odessa or to Kharkov (or several of these at the same rime).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

'They were shooting directly at the journalists': New evidence suggests Shireen Abu Akleh was killed in targeted attack by Israeli forces | CNN


Witness testimony and videos obtained by CNN reveal how the veteran Palestinian-American journalist was shot dead in a targeted attack in the West Bank, while she was covering an Israeli raid with a group of other reporters.




www.cnn.com





Clear video evidence has emerged that the Palestinian Journalist was targeted by IDF soldiers with NO militants nearby or present.

This is clear evidence of *war crime.*

Yet nothing will likely get done. West only cares about war crimes if it’s done by a non-Western aligned power (Russia, Iran, China, Syria, etc).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

اخباری میاد از احتمال حملات همزمان اسراییل و ترکیه به سوریه

البته این خودش یک فرصته اما

آدم دلش میسوزه خانواده رییس مجلس ما میرن ترکیه خرید


----------



## TheImmortal

CH-4 Chinese Made paper weight 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528970467574525954
Houthi’s single handly destroying China’s marketing for Drones


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529140912147800065


----------



## SalarHaqq

Another school shooting in the USA, 15 dead.

While those Iranians who let themselves be influenced by enemy psy-ops and propaganda may stay under the delusion that crime levels in the USA and Iran are even remotely "similar", the actual fact is that none of this ever happens in Iran, and that Iranians are incomparably more secure than Americans.

Unlike residents of the USA, Iranians do not have to live in constant fear that their children will get murdered while at school, among many other such examples. Simply mind-boggling is the level of lunacy, depravity and barbarianism US society has reached.

Sad for sure, but also excessively revolting. Revolting what horrors the US regime and its perverted system is making its citizens endure. 

_____

14 students, one teacher killed in Texas elementary school shooting​Published Tue, May 24 20224:20 PM EDT Updated 2 Hours Ago
Elisha Fieldstadt, Minyvonne Burke and Dennis Romero

*14 children, 1 teacher dead in Texas school shooting*

Fourteen students and one teacher were killed in a shooting Tuesday morning at a Texas elementary school, Gov. Greg Abbott said.

The suspected shooter, who might have had a handgun and a rifle, was fatally wounded in the law enforcement response to the attack at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde, about 83 miles west of San Antonio, he said.

“It is believed that he abandoned his vehicle, then entered into the Robb Elementary School in Uvalde with a handgun, and he may have also had a rifle,” Abbott said in a news briefing.

“He shot and killed, horrifically and incomprehensibly, 14 students and killed a teacher,” the governor said.





A woman reacts outside the Ssgt Willie de Leon Civic Center, where students had been transported from Robb Elementary School after a shooting, in Uvalde, Texas, May 24, 2022.

The mass casualty incident, reported shortly after 11:30 a.m., was no longer active Tuesday afternoon, authorities said. The suspected shooter was identified as Salvador Ramos, 18, multiple senior law enforcement sources said.

“The investigation is leading to tell us the suspect did act alone during this heinous crime,” Pete Arredondo, the chief of police for the Uvalde Consolidated Independent School District, said at a news conference.

Families of the deceased were being notified, he said.

President Joe Biden has been briefed on the attack and will likely address the nation this evening, press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre said on Twitter.

“His prayers are with the families impacted by this awful event, and he will speak this evening when he arrives back at the White House,” she said.

Initial accounts indicated 13 children were taken to the emergency room at Uvalde Memorial Hospital after the shooting at Robb Elementary, according to a Facebook statement and hospital CEO Tom Nordwick. Two were transferred and one is pending a transfer, Nordwick said in a phone call.





People react outside the Sgt Willie de Leon Civic Center, where students had been transported from Robb Elementary School after a shooting, in Uvalde, Texas, May 24, 2022.

In addition, two people were pronounced dead before they arrived at the hospital, Nordwick said. Their names and ages were not released.

Two officers were struck when they apparently exchanged gunfire with the shooter, Abbott said. They sustained non-life-threatening injuries, he said.

University Health, based in San Antonio, said in a tweet that it was treating a child and a 66-year-old woman who is listed in critical condition. The child, a 10-year-old girl, was also in critical condition, the hospital said.

The school serves second through fourth grades in a city that’s nearly half non-English speaking, according to the U.S. Census Bureau.

News of the suspect’s capture came less than an hour after the Uvalde Consolidated Independent School District announced on Twitter that there was “an active shooter” at the elementary school.

“Law enforcement is on site. Your cooperation is needed at this time by not visiting the campus. As soon as more information is gathered it will be shared,” the tweet said.

The public was urged to avoid the area, according to the police department’s Facebook post.






Students were being taken to Uvalde High School for reunification with parents, police and the school district said. But the district asked parents not to pick up their children.

“You will be notified to pick up students once all are accounted for,” an update from the district said.

The district’s last day of school is Thursday.

The shooting occurred after new FBI statistics released Monday showed active shooter incidents in 2021 surged by more than 50 percent from 2020 and by nearly 97 percent from 2017.

Uvalde, incorporated in 1888 as a ranch and crossroads town, has a population of 8,921, according to the census.

_*This is breaking news. Check back for updates.*_









19 children, 2 teachers killed in Texas elementary school shooting


An 18-year-old suspect was fatally wounded by responding law enforcers, Texas Gov. Greg Abbott said.




www.cnbc.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Another school shooting in the USA, 15 dead.
> 
> While those Iranians who let themselves be influenced by enemy psy-ops and propaganda may stay under the delusion that crime levels in the USA and Iran are even remotely "similar", the actual fact is that none of this ever happens in Iran, and that Iranians are incomparably more secure than Americans.
> 
> Unlike residents of the USA, Iranians do not have to live in constant fear that their children will get murdered while at school, among many other such examples. Simply mind-boggling is the level of lunacy, depravity and barbarianism US society has reached.
> 
> Sad for sure, but also excessively revolting. Revolting what horrors the US regime and its perverted system is making its citizens endure.
> 
> _____
> 
> 14 students, one teacher killed in Texas elementary school shooting​Published Tue, May 24 20224:20 PM EDT Updated 2 Hours Ago
> Elisha Fieldstadt, Minyvonne Burke and Dennis Romero
> 
> *14 children, 1 teacher dead in Texas school shooting*
> 
> Fourteen students and one teacher were killed in a shooting Tuesday morning at a Texas elementary school, Gov. Greg Abbott said.
> 
> The suspected shooter, who might have had a handgun and a rifle, was fatally wounded in the law enforcement response to the attack at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde, about 83 miles west of San Antonio, he said.
> 
> “It is believed that he abandoned his vehicle, then entered into the Robb Elementary School in Uvalde with a handgun, and he may have also had a rifle,” Abbott said in a news briefing.
> 
> “He shot and killed, horrifically and incomprehensibly, 14 students and killed a teacher,” the governor said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman reacts outside the Ssgt Willie de Leon Civic Center, where students had been transported from Robb Elementary School after a shooting, in Uvalde, Texas, May 24, 2022.
> 
> The mass casualty incident, reported shortly after 11:30 a.m., was no longer active Tuesday afternoon, authorities said. The suspected shooter was identified as Salvador Ramos, 18, multiple senior law enforcement sources said.
> 
> “The investigation is leading to tell us the suspect did act alone during this heinous crime,” Pete Arredondo, the chief of police for the Uvalde Consolidated Independent School District, said at a news conference.
> 
> Families of the deceased were being notified, he said.
> 
> President Joe Biden has been briefed on the attack and will likely address the nation this evening, press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre said on Twitter.
> 
> “His prayers are with the families impacted by this awful event, and he will speak this evening when he arrives back at the White House,” she said.
> 
> Initial accounts indicated 13 children were taken to the emergency room at Uvalde Memorial Hospital after the shooting at Robb Elementary, according to a Facebook statement and hospital CEO Tom Nordwick. Two were transferred and one is pending a transfer, Nordwick said in a phone call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People react outside the Sgt Willie de Leon Civic Center, where students had been transported from Robb Elementary School after a shooting, in Uvalde, Texas, May 24, 2022.
> 
> In addition, two people were pronounced dead before they arrived at the hospital, Nordwick said. Their names and ages were not released.
> 
> Two officers were struck when they apparently exchanged gunfire with the shooter, Abbott said. They sustained non-life-threatening injuries, he said.
> 
> University Health, based in San Antonio, said in a tweet that it was treating a child and a 66-year-old woman who is listed in critical condition. The child, a 10-year-old girl, was also in critical condition, the hospital said.
> 
> The school serves second through fourth grades in a city that’s nearly half non-English speaking, according to the U.S. Census Bureau.
> 
> News of the suspect’s capture came less than an hour after the Uvalde Consolidated Independent School District announced on Twitter that there was “an active shooter” at the elementary school.
> 
> “Law enforcement is on site. Your cooperation is needed at this time by not visiting the campus. As soon as more information is gathered it will be shared,” the tweet said.
> 
> The public was urged to avoid the area, according to the police department’s Facebook post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students were being taken to Uvalde High School for reunification with parents, police and the school district said. But the district asked parents not to pick up their children.
> 
> “You will be notified to pick up students once all are accounted for,” an update from the district said.
> 
> The district’s last day of school is Thursday.
> 
> The shooting occurred after new FBI statistics released Monday showed active shooter incidents in 2021 surged by more than 50 percent from 2020 and by nearly 97 percent from 2017.
> 
> Uvalde, incorporated in 1888 as a ranch and crossroads town, has a population of 8,921, according to the census.
> 
> _*This is breaking news. Check back for updates.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 children, 2 teachers killed in Texas elementary school shooting
> 
> 
> An 18-year-old suspect was fatally wounded by responding law enforcers, Texas Gov. Greg Abbott said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com











Ex-employee of state firm kills 3 in Iran shooting rampage


TEHRAN, Iran (AP) — A recently dismissed employee at one of Iran's largest state-owned financial conglomerates embarked on a shooting rampage at his former workplace on Wednesday in western Iran, killing three people and injuring five more before killing himself, local media reported.




apnews.com





This was 6 days ago. Why did you not mention it? It’s because you always curate your news. Ignore the negative on the side you are defending and only promote the positive of that side. Hardly unbiased way of making arguments.

*There are 393 million guns in hands of US citizens.*

If there were even 100 million guns (1/4) in the hands of Iranians in Iran. Do you think there would be more shootings? Or do the mentally ill and/or criminally violent not exist in Iran?

Imagine riots on gasoline/food subsidies if every rioter had access to an handgun.

What’s saving Iran from extremely violent crime is strict controls over guns in hand of civilian population. After all, how many people can you kill with a knife in 10 mins vs a AR-15?

If that Afghan in Qom attack had a pistol or AR-15 he would have killed scores (10+) instead of 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528997862553571328
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529035301607419905


I will assume they will "under retaliate" in a way that will not change the calculus of Israeli intel-agencies. So, this will happened again someday in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Another school shooting in the USA, 15 dead.
> 
> While those Iranians who let themselves be influenced by enemy psy-ops and propaganda may stay under the delusion that crime levels in the USA and Iran are even remotely "similar", the actual fact is that none of this ever happens in Iran, and that Iranians are incomparably more secure than Americans.
> 
> Unlike residents of the USA, Iranians do not have to live in constant fear that their children will get murdered while at school, among many other such examples. Simply mind-boggling is the level of lunacy, depravity and barbarianism US society has reached.
> 
> Sad for sure, but also excessively revolting. Revolting what horrors the US regime and its perverted system is making its citizens endure.
> 
> _____
> 
> 14 students, one teacher killed in Texas elementary school shooting​Published Tue, May 24 20224:20 PM EDT Updated 2 Hours Ago
> Elisha Fieldstadt, Minyvonne Burke and Dennis Romero
> 
> *14 children, 1 teacher dead in Texas school shooting*
> 
> Fourteen students and one teacher were killed in a shooting Tuesday morning at a Texas elementary school, Gov. Greg Abbott said.
> 
> The suspected shooter, who might have had a handgun and a rifle, was fatally wounded in the law enforcement response to the attack at Robb Elementary School in Uvalde, about 83 miles west of San Antonio, he said.
> 
> “It is believed that he abandoned his vehicle, then entered into the Robb Elementary School in Uvalde with a handgun, and he may have also had a rifle,” Abbott said in a news briefing.
> 
> “He shot and killed, horrifically and incomprehensibly, 14 students and killed a teacher,” the governor said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman reacts outside the Ssgt Willie de Leon Civic Center, where students had been transported from Robb Elementary School after a shooting, in Uvalde, Texas, May 24, 2022.
> 
> The mass casualty incident, reported shortly after 11:30 a.m., was no longer active Tuesday afternoon, authorities said. The suspected shooter was identified as Salvador Ramos, 18, multiple senior law enforcement sources said.
> 
> “The investigation is leading to tell us the suspect did act alone during this heinous crime,” Pete Arredondo, the chief of police for the Uvalde Consolidated Independent School District, said at a news conference.
> 
> Families of the deceased were being notified, he said.
> 
> President Joe Biden has been briefed on the attack and will likely address the nation this evening, press secretary Karine Jean-Pierre said on Twitter.
> 
> “His prayers are with the families impacted by this awful event, and he will speak this evening when he arrives back at the White House,” she said.
> 
> Initial accounts indicated 13 children were taken to the emergency room at Uvalde Memorial Hospital after the shooting at Robb Elementary, according to a Facebook statement and hospital CEO Tom Nordwick. Two were transferred and one is pending a transfer, Nordwick said in a phone call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People react outside the Sgt Willie de Leon Civic Center, where students had been transported from Robb Elementary School after a shooting, in Uvalde, Texas, May 24, 2022.
> 
> In addition, two people were pronounced dead before they arrived at the hospital, Nordwick said. Their names and ages were not released.
> 
> Two officers were struck when they apparently exchanged gunfire with the shooter, Abbott said. They sustained non-life-threatening injuries, he said.
> 
> University Health, based in San Antonio, said in a tweet that it was treating a child and a 66-year-old woman who is listed in critical condition. The child, a 10-year-old girl, was also in critical condition, the hospital said.
> 
> The school serves second through fourth grades in a city that’s nearly half non-English speaking, according to the U.S. Census Bureau.
> 
> News of the suspect’s capture came less than an hour after the Uvalde Consolidated Independent School District announced on Twitter that there was “an active shooter” at the elementary school.
> 
> “Law enforcement is on site. Your cooperation is needed at this time by not visiting the campus. As soon as more information is gathered it will be shared,” the tweet said.
> 
> The public was urged to avoid the area, according to the police department’s Facebook post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students were being taken to Uvalde High School for reunification with parents, police and the school district said. But the district asked parents not to pick up their children.
> 
> “You will be notified to pick up students once all are accounted for,” an update from the district said.
> 
> The district’s last day of school is Thursday.
> 
> The shooting occurred after new FBI statistics released Monday showed active shooter incidents in 2021 surged by more than 50 percent from 2020 and by nearly 97 percent from 2017.
> 
> Uvalde, incorporated in 1888 as a ranch and crossroads town, has a population of 8,921, according to the census.
> 
> _*This is breaking news. Check back for updates.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 children, 2 teachers killed in Texas elementary school shooting
> 
> 
> An 18-year-old suspect was fatally wounded by responding law enforcers, Texas Gov. Greg Abbott said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


honnestly thats reaching the wrong conclusion from wrong data .


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I will assume they will "under retaliate" in a way that will not change the calculus of Israeli intel-agencies. So, this will happened again someday in the future.



I think we learned long ago, Iran won’t be “matching” Israel tic for tac. Wether that is the right or wrong decision, I think I made my views clear so won’t rehash it.

The colonel was not a hit protection list. So clearly he wasn’t critical enough to get any sort of protection.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528430617716834304
Interesting if true.

I mean I think it goes without saying that Iranian Intelligence cannot match against Mossad or even CIA in terms of scope and operation capability. They are not on the same level. Plus Iran’s intelligence are divided between government intelligence and IRGC intelligence and then Quds Force Intelligence.

Tens if not hundreds of Israeli military officials go to work everyday without protection detail. So what is stopping Iran from doing the same? We hear about “attempts” in the news. Hard to believe what is real genuine attempt and just Iranian boogeyman propaganda. I assume at least some attempts have been made in the last 10 years or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Ex-employee of state firm kills 3 in Iran shooting rampage
> 
> 
> TEHRAN, Iran (AP) — A recently dismissed employee at one of Iran's largest state-owned financial conglomerates embarked on a shooting rampage at his former workplace on Wednesday in western Iran, killing three people and injuring five more before killing himself, local media reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was 6 days ago. Why did you not mention it? It’s because you always curate your news. Ignore the negative on the side you are defending and only promote the positive of that side. Hardly unbiased way of making arguments.



Do we need to remind how crime levels are vastly superior in the USA?

Kindly show us examples of young adult Iranians going on a rampage at schools, using guns, machetes or whatever, irregardless of how many are killed. Which would be on another level and of an entirely different nature than a frustrated former employee taking it out on ex-colleagues, a phenomenon far more common and widespread internationally.

People are far safer in Iran, that's a fact which no amount of debating can change.



TheImmortal said:


> *There are 393 million guns in hands of US citizens.*
> 
> If there were even 100 million guns (1/4) in the hands of Iranians in Iran. Do you think there would be more shootings? Or do the mentally ill and/or criminally violent not exist in Iran?
> 
> Imagine riots on gasoline/food subsidies if every rioter had access to an handgun.
> 
> What’s saving Iran from extremely violent crime is strict controls over guns in hand of civilian population. After all, how many people can you kill with a knife in 10 mins vs a AR-15?
> 
> If that Afghan in Qom attack had a pistol or AR-15 he would have killed scores (10+) instead of 3.



What's saving Iran from this category of crimes is that people are saner on average than in the USA, and in part because they are governed by a saner system.

Canada has similarly liberal gun ownership laws as the USA, yet it is largely spared from this type of recurrent madness.

Besides, the widespread availability of firearms in the USA is part of the problem, it doesn't really offer a valid excuse. That too is of the US regime's own doing, it is just another symptom of its anomaly and Americans will have nothing else to blame for that than their regime.

_____



Hack-Hook said:


> honnestly thats reaching the wrong conclusion from wrong data .



Honestly no. Because it's one representative aspect of a broader reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Here's another interesting fact, relative to sexual harassment of women: a study shows that *100%* (yes, a hundred percent) of respondent females in Paris declare having been sexually harassed in public transportation.

___

Paris : 100 % of women harassed in public transportation​
https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Arti...ransports-toutes-les-femmes-ont-ete-harcelees

___

One would need to be utterly disconnected from reality to imagine that the situation is even remotely comparable in Tehran.

On a sidenote, thank God for the existence in Iran of women-only bus sections and metro wagons. This has doubtlessly helped reduce these sorts of offenses by a few percentage points. Of course adequate preservation of Islamic and Iranian cultural norms (compared to the general loss of values in secular liberal "democracies" of the west), as well as modesty and other such laws remain the key factors here.

___






Just look at this... The true face of your delusional western "paradise". Then come tell me something similar would be thinkable in Tehran.

Behold these cowards afraid to stop the man or careless to the point of refraining from calling law enforcement. For two full hours, the subject roamed the metro system pushing to the ground or harassing several women. Even when he tried to rape one in full sight of passersby, nobody called for help. You can literally see how scared several male eyewitnesses were to intervene, how they turned back. The woman had been stripped half naked already when she managed to escape. It was her who finally phoned the police.

In Iran, we all know what would have happened to this person straight away. Thank God for namus and gheyrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Do we need to remind how crime levels are vastly superior in the USA?
> 
> Kindly show us examples of young adult Iranians going on a rampage at schools, using guns, machetes or whatever, irregardless of how many are killed. Which would be on another level and of an entirely different nature than a frustrated former employee taking it out on ex-colleagues, a phenomenon far more common and widespread internationally.



It happens in military barracks of Iran not infrequently. Where this is access to guns, we have seen shootings.

Again, you cannot directly compare USA (a western society) vs Iran (Islamic society). It would be like comparing Japan to Philippines.




SalarHaqq said:


> What's saving Iran from this category of crimes is that people are saner on average than in the USA, and in part because they are governed by a saner system.



No proof of this. It is your opinion that they governed by a “saner” system. Whatever that even means.




SalarHaqq said:


> Canada has similarly liberal gun ownership laws as the USA, yet it is largely spared from this type of recurrent madness.



Liberal gun ownership does not mean you can carry guns into public places *without license or training* like you can in USA. Nor are there hundreds of millions of firearms in Canada. It becomes statistics at that point.

If Iran had the same proportion of guns as the USA that would mean 108 million guns in hands of Iranian citizens. It’s not “opinion” to say there would in fact be more violent crime and shootings in that case.

Also one should look at ability to seek mental health treatment in Iran vs USA. A lot of the countries you cite are highly socialist with government provided healthcare. Thus someone can seek treatment at a relative cheap cost. Not so in the USA where the healthcare system is broken and expensive. Thus mental health goes left untreated.



SalarHaqq said:


> That too is of the US regime's own doing



US constitution wasn’t founded in 1979. It was found over 200 years earlier. At the time gun ownership was more accepted around the world for various legitimate activities as well as a valid deterrence against tyranny of government. Not to mention outside of major cities, police or government provided security was very little if not none existent.

Thus the founding fathers enshrined that right in the constitition. They couldn’t imagine a world where automatic rifles capable of firing hundred plus rounds per min would be as easy to buy like bread on the street. At the time, it was muskets and rifles that had to be filled with gun powder, a very laborious task and time consuming.

So hindsight is 20/20, but allowing government to change constitutional rights of citizens is a slippery slope as we have seen throughout history. Thus there has been significant pushback on adopting limitations and restrictions (of which I support) by the conservative base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529261418251288581

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> It happens in military barracks of Iran not infrequently. Where this is access to guns, we have seen shootings.



Far less frequently than in the USA though.

Now the question remains, why are people not going on a rampage at schools in Iran? Why is nobody grabbing a machete on a weekly or monthly basis, entering the premises of a school, and hacking to pieces say one or two school kids before getting neutralized? Answer: because nutcases of that caliber are extremely numerous in America, but extremely rare in Islamic Iran.



TheImmortal said:


> Again, you cannot directly compare USA (a western society) vs Iran (Islamic society). It would be like comparing Japan to Philippines.



It just shows how an Islamic society has its advantages over a western one.



TheImmortal said:


> No proof of this. It is your opinion that they governed by a “saner” system. Whatever that even means.



There's plenty of evidence alright. Shall endeavor to share as many pieces as feasible here for Iranians to see, especially those living in Iran who are deliberately kept in the dark about the realities of liberal and secularized western society.



TheImmortal said:


> Liberal gun ownership does not mean you can carry guns into public places *without license or training* like you can in USA. Nor are there hundreds of millions of firearms in Canada. It becomes statistics at that point.



It's not as if criminals carrying and using guns in the USA systematically have a license and appropriate training.

22% of households own at least one firearm in Canada, versus 42% in the USA. Yet, homicide rate in the USA is 6,3 versus 2,0 for Canada. Thus, homicide is disproportionately more frequent in the USA. This is while Canada itself is quite affected by the mental pathology-inducing environment characteristic of a sick society such as the USA.

Now if we examine a somewhat more civilized place such as Finland, we will notice that although 50% of households are in possession of one or more guns, their homicide rate stands at 1,36.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Percent_of_households_with_guns_by_country





__





2. Firearms Ownership in Canada - Firearms, Accidental Deaths, Suicides and Violent Crime: An Updated Review of the Literature with Special Reference to the Canadian Situation


This review examines the role of firearms in injuries, unintentional deaths, suicides and violent crimes in the Canadian context. This report also looks at the extent to which firearm regulation may help reduce such incidents, including the means that promotes responsible use of firearms.




www.justice.gc.ca




https://www.justice.gc.ca/eng/rp-pr/csj-sjc/jsp-sjp/wd98_4-dt98_4/p2.html








Finland: homicide rate 2010-2020 | Statista


The homicide rate per 100,000 population in Finland declined notably in the period from 2010 to 2020.




www.statista.com







TheImmortal said:


> If Iran had the same proportion of guns as the USA that would mean 108 million guns in hands of Iranian citizens. It’s not “opinion” to say there would in fact be more violent crime and shootings in that case.



Just as probable is the assumption that violent crime and shooting would nonetheless remain far less frequent than they are in the USA.



TheImmortal said:


> Also one should look at ability to seek mental health treatment in Iran vs USA. A lot of the countries you cite are highly socialist with government provided healthcare. Thus someone can seek treatment at a relative cheap cost. Not so in the USA where the healthcare system is broken and expensive. Thus mental health goes left untreated.



Well, another flaw of the US system, which is added to the mix and is worsening the outcome.



TheImmortal said:


> US constitution wasn’t founded in 1979. It was found over 200 years earlier. At the time gun ownership was more accepted around the world for various legitimate activities as well as a valid deterrence against tyranny of government. Not to mention outside of major cities, police or government provided security was very little if not none existent.
> 
> Thus the founding fathers enshrined that right in the constitition. They couldn’t imagine a world where automatic rifles capable of firing hundred plus rounds per min would be as easy to buy like bread on the street. At the time, it was muskets and rifles that had to be filled with gun powder, a very laborious task and time consuming.
> 
> So hindsight is 20/20, but allowing government to change constitutional rights of citizens is a slippery slope as we have seen throughout history. Thus there has been significant pushback on adopting limitations and restrictions (of which I support) by the conservative base.



The US constitution has been amended 27 times. However the lives of 20.000 of their own citizens apparently aren't worth the hassle.

Assuming that it's essentially a consequence of lax firearms regulations, to let homicides exceed the 20.000 mark under the pretext that constitutional revision is a complex issue, is nothing but another indicator of all that's wrong with the US ruling system.

Bottom line, it all boils down to issues inherent to the USA's political order. Which basically is what I've been pointing to all along. And a political system is no fatality, it can be toppled and replaced. Regime change America, now.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Ever heard of "rubbers"? This is how they call men in France and Belgium who have a rather nasty habit of riding buses, tramways, metro and other commuter trains during busy rush hours with the sole purpose of sticking their bodies to those of random females they encounter, and rubbing their private parts against the bottoms of said females.

The phenomenon is so frequent, that police forces in Paris had to set up a specialized department to tackle it.

Now brace yourselves: last February, it was a female police officer who fell victim to a "rubber" in the Paris subway! 

In this agglomeration of some 11 million (smaller than Greater Tehran, population-wise) some 1159 sexual offenses inside public transportation were declared in 2018 (the real total being higher since many cases go unreported).

____

Paris : A "Rubber" Attacks a Policewoman in the Metro​February 4, 2022

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/paris-frotteur-attaque-policiere-dans-metro-164352471.html

____

Paris : Immersion at the Heart of an Anti-Rubber Brigade in the Metro​Olivier Boy - Edited by Cassandre Jeannin 
Published on 08/03/2019 at 21:00









Immersion au coeur d'une brigade anti-frotteurs dans le métro parisien


1.159 agressions sexuelles dénoncées dans les transports l'année dernière, RTL vous fait découvrir la brigade anti-frotteurs.



www.rtl.fr




____

Who's okay with their daughter, sister, mother running the risk of getting treated in this manner every time they take the metro? Those who are can keep turning on Manoto and Saudi International, keep consuming "regime change" propaganda on Instagram and Telegram, keep entertaining the comical fantasy that in Iran "it's all so much worse" compared to the mythical image they are fed of the west.

Everyone else should come to the realization how lucky they are with the existing governing system in Iran, thanks to which a serious deviance such as this is practically unheard of (in addition to many, many other such issues). Not least thanks to the Islamic Republic's efforts to keep national culture and religious beliefs intact, including through legal instruments (modesty laws, severe punishment for sexual offenders etc), through the implementation of optional compartments reserved for women in public transportation, and so on.

TV report about "rubbers" in the "paradise" named France:






The man arrested is 62 years of age, and individuals with his profile have been seen harassing up to 20 women per day in this fashion. Wonder how long they'd last in Iran.

Oh and other countries namely eastern ones which imported western-style liberal "democracy" are hardly spared from these luminous landmarks of "progress". Japan as an example. So I'd advise against falsely assuming that "our culture will be enough to contain these things" if a secular liberal form of government was adopted.

_____

In Kyoto, Female Students Against the Metro "Rubbers"​
*Female students of the University for women of Kyoto contributed to the conception of new posters against sexual offenses committed in the metro. Their goal: to alert about the severity of the facts while asserting the viewpoint of victims. *




Mainichi Shimbun

Published on April 03, 2022 at 09h11















Société. À Kyoto, des étudiantes contre les “frotteurs” du métro


Des étudiantes de l’université pour femmes de Kyoto ont contribué à la conception de nouvelles affiches contre les agressions sexuelles commises dans le métro. ...




www.courrierinternational.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> Far less frequently than in the USA though.
> 
> Now the question remains, why are people not going on a rampage at schools in Iran? Why is nobody grabbing a machete on a weekly or monthly basis, entering the premises of a school, and hacking to pieces say one or two school kids before getting neutralized? Answer: because nutcases of that caliber are extremely numerous in America, but extremely rare in Islamic Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> It just shows how an Islamic society has its advantages over a western one.
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of evidence alright. Shall endeavor to share as many pieces as feasible here for Iranians to see, especially those living in Iran who are deliberately kept in the dark about the realities of liberal and secularized western society.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as if criminals carrying and using guns in the USA systematically have a license and appropriate training.
> 
> 22% of households own at least one firearm in Canada, versus 42% in the USA. Yet, homicide rate in the USA is 6,3 versus 2,0 for Canada. Thus, homicide is disproportionately more frequent in the USA. This is while Canada itself is quite affected by the mental pathology-inducing environment characteristic of a sick society such as the USA.
> 
> Now if we examine a somewhat more civilized place such as Finland, we will notice that although 50% of households are in possession of one or more guns, their homicide rate stands at 1,36.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Percent_of_households_with_guns_by_country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Firearms Ownership in Canada - Firearms, Accidental Deaths, Suicides and Violent Crime: An Updated Review of the Literature with Special Reference to the Canadian Situation
> 
> 
> This review examines the role of firearms in injuries, unintentional deaths, suicides and violent crimes in the Canadian context. This report also looks at the extent to which firearm regulation may help reduce such incidents, including the means that promotes responsible use of firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justice.gc.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.justice.gc.ca/eng/rp-pr/csj-sjc/jsp-sjp/wd98_4-dt98_4/p2.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finland: homicide rate 2010-2020 | Statista
> 
> 
> The homicide rate per 100,000 population in Finland declined notably in the period from 2010 to 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as probable is the assumption that violent crime and shooting would nonetheless remain far less frequent than they are in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another flaw of the US system, which is added to the mix and is worsening the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> The US constitution has been amended 27 times. However the lives of 20.000 of their own citizens apparently aren't worth the hassle.
> 
> Assuming that it's essentially a consequence of lax firearms regulations, to let homicides exceed the 20.000 mark under the pretext that constitutional revision is a complex issue, is nothing but another indicator of all that's wrong with the US ruling system.
> 
> Bottom line, it all boils down to issues inherent to the USA's political order. Which basically is what I've been pointing to all along. And a political system is no fatality, it can be toppled and replaced. Regime change America, now.



You touch upon a very tender point of contention here in the United States, that being the absolutely sordid levels of rampant mental illness (in all its forms) affecting tens of millions of Americans everyday.

My own University degree was in Psychology and we had to go through many different peer-reviewed articles on the size/scope of different mental ailments affecting America and the usual conclusion between most articles is that, it's a pervasive issue. This problem is compounded with a sad reality in which many regular American citizens can't easily access mental health counseling or treatment due to drug costs, costs for visiting a professional, etc. And the system itself disincentivizes finding a "cure" and would much rather have people on drugs until they die. Mostly due to profits (Big Pharma) and partly due to the general high-level of difficulty dealing with mental illness at a practical level.

That being said, one cannot excuse such abject atrocious behavior from America by chalking it all up to mental illness and mental illness alone. The very "soul", character and principals of America itself have been thoroughly and utterly corrupted *in totality.* People here hate one another, they cannot process their emotions like regular human beings, they far too often shelter themselves away on online echo-chambers that only amplify their own demons/delusions. Leading to an eventual "breaking point" in which they go and massacre or commit crimes. America also has a very *VERY* prominent sub-culture (usually inner-city) that glorifies open sexuality, violence (often random), crime and criminality, etc. We steal from one another, lie about our neighbors, scheme to destroy each other in a (often vain) bid to _get ahead. _And the end result is this sick, dying, decaying society that barely resembles a nation. In reality it's a collection of fair-weather citizens that simply want to survive until tomorrow for the most part. There is no national goal, no unifying purpose as a people. No broad ambition other than the hollow words our President reads off of a teleprompter.

... Look, I'm exaggerating a little bit here but the take away point stays the same. These "United States" of America are rotten and the people are suffering immense physical and spiritual (if you're into that sort of thing) damage because of it.

I've got no other words to explain away the actions of that 18-year old who butchered ~18 children and some adults. There needs be none for such a heinous act. It's a symptom of a much greater problem...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> You touch upon a very tender point of contention here in the United States, that being the absolutely sordid levels of rampant mental illness (in all its forms) affecting tens of millions of Americans everyday.
> 
> My own University degree was in Psychology and we had to go through many different peer-reviewed articles on the size/scope of different mental ailments affecting America and the usual conclusion between most articles is that, it's a pervasive issue. This problem is compounded with a sad reality in which many regular American citizens can't easily access mental health counseling or treatment due to drug costs, costs for visiting a professional, etc. And the system itself disincentivizes finding a "cure" and would much rather have people on drugs until they die. Mostly due to profits (Big Pharma) and partly due to the general high-level of difficulty dealing with mental illness at a practical level.
> 
> That being said, one cannot excuse such abject atrocious behavior from America by chalking it all up to mental illness and mental illness alone. The very "soul", character and principals of America itself have been thoroughly and utterly corrupted *in totality.* People here hate one another, they cannot process their emotions like regular human beings, they far too often shelter themselves away on online echo-chambers that only amplify their own demons/delusions. Leading to an eventual "breaking point" in which they go and massacre or commit crimes. America also has a very *VERY* prominent sub-culture (usually inner-city) that glorifies crime and criminality. We steal from one another, lie about our neighbors, scheme to destroy each other in a (often vain) bid to _get ahead. _And the end result is this sick, dying, decaying society that barely resembles a nation. In reality it's a collection of fair-weather citizens that simply want to survive until tomorrow for the most part. There is no national goal, no unifying purpose as a people. No broad ambition other than the hollow words our President reads off of a teleprompter.
> 
> ... Look, I'm exaggerating a little bit here but the take away point stays the same. These "United States" of America are rotten and the people are suffering immense physical and spiritual (if you're into that sort of thing) damage because of it.
> 
> I've got no other words to explain away the actions of that 18-year old who butchered ~18 children and some adults. There needs be none for such a heinous act. It's a symptom of a much greater problem...



Very nicely put, thank you.

Indeed, it's clear that the availability of guns, insufficient or inappropriate treatment of mental illness and so on are boosting violent crime and homicide in America. And if Iran came to legalize guns tomorrow, she'd be worse off. Who will deny it? Although of course these factors too are a consequence of policital choices, so they won't absolve the US regime of its responsibility.

However, as you stressed, when an 18-year old decides to go out and blindly slaughter multiple other kids at a school, and when this sort of thing happens every few weeks, then there's something more to it, something that points to a serious dysfunction, to an unusual crack at a much deeper layer of the social fabric. The violent sub-culture (gang "culture"), but also violence in films and other forms of entertainment are both symptoms and causes of this phenomenon.

Fundamentally though, these are all expressions of a social, political and economic system that has reached a dead end and has entered its ultimate phase of decline.

I truly hope that at least a few compatriots back home in Iran are going to read and ponder this excellent first hand account and analysis of yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> Very nicely put, thank you.
> 
> Indeed, it's clear that the availability of guns, insufficient or inappropriate treatment of mental illness and so on are boosting violent crime and homicide in America. And if Iran came to legalize guns tomorrow, she'd be worse off. Who will deny it? Although of course these factors too are a consequence of policital choices, so they won't absolve the US regime of its responsibility.
> 
> However, as you stressed, when an 18-year old decides to go out and blindly slaughter multiple other kids at a school, and when this sort of thing happens every few weeks, then there's something more to it, something that points to a serious dysfunction, to an unusual crack at a much deeper layer of the social fabric. The violent sub-culture (gang "culture"), but also violence in films and other forms of entertainment are both symptoms and causes of this phenomenon.
> 
> Fundamentally though, these are all expressions of a social, political and economic system that has reached a dead end and has entered its ultimate phase of decline.
> 
> I truly hope that at least a few compatriots back home in Iran are going to read and ponder this excellent first hand account and analysis of yours.



Agreed.

It can be easily argued that one of the hallmarks of American culture in general is the glorification of violence itself and the use of it to solve most problems. Every problem looks like a nail when the only tool you have to deal with it is a hammer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

In Canada purchasing a firearm is not a simple matter. First the government conducts a background check and then you have to take a class which covers the topics of gun safety and storage. Also you can't buy fully automatic rifles.

In the US, it's much easier and there's the "gunshow loophole" where you can basically attend a gunshow and buy whatever you want, no questions asked, including a fully automatic rifle. I think some states conduct background checks, but some are more liberal and all you do is show your ID and that's it.

In the US there are so many guns that it's basically impossible for the government to retrieve them all even if they tried. The prevalence of firearms leads to a mentality of paranoia, where even people who are not inclined to purchase a gun end up doing so just for protection. The proliferation of firearms basically works like a domino effect.



SalarHaqq said:


> Do we need to remind how crime levels are vastly superior in the USA?
> 
> Kindly show us examples of young adult Iranians going on a rampage at schools, using guns, machetes or whatever, irregardless of how many are killed. Which would be on another level and of an entirely different nature than a frustrated former employee taking it out on ex-colleagues, a phenomenon far more common and widespread internationally.
> 
> People are far safer in Iran, that's a fact which no amount of debating can change.
> 
> 
> 
> What's saving Iran from this category of crimes is that people are saner on average than in the USA, and in part because they are governed by a saner system.
> 
> Canada has similarly liberal gun ownership laws as the USA, yet it is largely spared from this type of recurrent madness.
> 
> Besides, the widespread availability of firearms in the USA is part of the problem, it doesn't really offer a valid excuse. That too is of the US regime's own doing, it is just another symptom of its anomaly and Americans will have nothing else to blame for that than their regime.
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly no. Because it's one representative aspect of a broader reality.



In Japan the issue of men groping women on the subway or in public is HUGE. It's extremely common, to the point where most women have either directly experienced it or know someone who has. I'm not joking. Here's a video on it. In Japan it's called "Chikan"

Btw I'm not sure if this could ever become common place in Iran, even in a liberal society. Japanese women in general tend have a very shy demeanor. Iranian women would probably attack the perpetrator and start screaming at the top of their lungs for their friends to join in LOL










SalarHaqq said:


> Ever heard of "rubbers"? This is how they call males in France and Belgium who have a rather nasty habit of riding buses, tramways, metro and other commuter trains during busy rush hours with the sole purpose of sticking their bodies to those of random females they encounter, and rubbing their private parts against the bottoms of said females.
> 
> The phenomenon is so frequent, that police forces in Paris had to set up a specialized department to tackle the issue.
> 
> Now brace yourselves: last February, it was a female police officer who fell victim to a "rubber" in the Paris subway!
> 
> ____
> 
> Paris : A "Rubber" Attacks a Policewoman in the Metro​February 4, 2022
> 
> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/paris-frotteur-attaque-policiere-dans-metro-164352471.html
> 
> ____
> 
> Paris : Immersion at the Heart of an Anti-Rubber Brigade in the Metro​Olivier Boy - Edited by Cassandre Jeannin
> Published on 08/03/2019 at 21:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immersion au coeur d'une brigade anti-frotteurs dans le métro parisien
> 
> 
> 1.159 agressions sexuelles dénoncées dans les transports l'année dernière, RTL vous fait découvrir la brigade anti-frotteurs.
> 
> 
> 
> www.rtl.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> You are okay with your daughter, sister, mother running the risk of getting treated in this manner whenever they take the metro? Then keep turning on Manoto and Saudi International, keep consuming "regime change" propaganda on Instagram and Telegram, keep entertaining the comical fantasy that "it's all so much worse" in Iran compared to the mythical and horrendously distorted image they feed you of the west.
> 
> Else, come to the realization how lucky you are with the existing governing system in Iran, thanks to which a serious deviance such as this is practically unheard of where you live (in addition to many, many other such issues). Not least thanks to the Islamic Republic's efforts to keep intact national culture and religious beliefs, including through the legal instrument (modesty laws, severe punishment for sexual offenders etc), through the implementation of optional compartments reserved for women in public transportation, and so on.
> 
> TV report about "rubbers" in "paradise" France:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man arrested is 62 years old, and individuals with his profile can harass up to 20 women per day in this fashion. Wonder how long they'd last in Iran.
> 
> Oh and other countries namely eastern ones which imported western-style liberal "democracy" are hardly spared from these luminous landmarks of "progress". Japan as an example. So I'd advise against falsely assuming that "our culture will be enough to contain these things" if a secular liberal form of government was adopted.
> 
> _____
> 
> In Kyoto, Female Students Against the Metro "Rubbers"​
> *Female students of the University for women of Kyoto contributed to the conception of new posters against sexual offenses committed in the metro. Their goal: to alert about the severity of the facts while asserting the viewpoint of victims. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainichi Shimbun
> 
> Published on April 03, 2022 at 09h11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Société. À Kyoto, des étudiantes contre les “frotteurs” du métro
> 
> 
> Des étudiantes de l’université pour femmes de Kyoto ont contribué à la conception de nouvelles affiches contre les agressions sexuelles commises dans le métro. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.courrierinternational.com


----------



## sha ah

Houthis really have to be careful where they shoot down enemy aircraft. They basically shot this down over a crowded, public area. But who knows, maybe the drone was about to hit a target around the same place anyways ? Maybe a hospital or mosque ? It's not like the Saudis haven't done it before.



TheImmortal said:


> CH-4 Chinese Made paper weight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528970467574525954
> Houthi’s single handly destroying China’s marketing for Drones



But Iran's GDP contacted for 3 years because of the sanctions. 2018, 2019, 2020. In 2021 it finally recovered and is now growing. Yeah 1.7 trillion is a bit excessive. That's why I think the PPP measure is more accurate. $800-$900 billion makes more sense.



TheImmortal said:


> I mean look at the graph. Since 1990, Iran’s GDP a has fluctuated between 200B and 500B.
> 
> But suddenly during the worst sanctions period (2016-2022) its economy *tripled* in size?
> 
> I mean come on guys that’s physically impossible.
> 
> I don’t know how any rational logical thinking minded person can look at that graph and say that it’s legitimate data.
> 
> 
> 
> My comment about this turning into imposed war is The lack of major advancements by both sides and Ukraine being supported by most of the Western world militarily and economically. Not a direct comparison.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> We'll talk again about this in 10 years enshAllah. And then in 20, 30, 50 and so on.
> 
> On a sidenote, one year into the Raisi administration, are you still of the belief that Iran is "desperate" for a revival of the JCPOA?


Has it only been one year? Feels like it's been a while.

Personally, I'm sick of this Parliamentary system Iran has. Dissolve it and make Yahya Rahim Safavi the Shahenshah...he even has a claim by way of his descent from the Safavid Dynasty 😻



TheImmortal said:


> I think we learned long ago, Iran won’t be “matching” Israel tic for tac. Wether that is the right or wrong decision, I think I made my views clear so won’t rehash it.
> 
> The colonel was not a hit protection list. So clearly he wasn’t critical enough to get any sort of protection.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528430617716834304
> Interesting if true.
> 
> I mean I think it goes without saying that Iranian Intelligence cannot match against Mossad or even CIA in terms of scope and operation capability. They are not on the same level. Plus Iran’s intelligence are divided between government intelligence and IRGC intelligence and then Quds Force Intelligence.
> 
> Tens if not hundreds of Israeli military officials go to work everyday without protection detail. So what is stopping Iran from doing the same? We hear about “attempts” in the news. Hard to believe what is real genuine attempt and just Iranian boogeyman propaganda. I assume at least some attempts have been made in the last 10 years or so.


The reason why Iranian secret services can't match mossad pound for pound can be attributed to (a) a lack of good signals intelligence - there is no global satellite navigation system available while tel aviv has open access to GPS and GLONASS and (b) significant collaboration with intelligence services of other nations/militant organizations and (c) Iran has active insurgencies in Kurdistan, Balochestan and Khuzestan which makes for a fertile recruiting pool for enemies.

Iran can infiltrate "oy vey, muh yisroel"; druze and Circassian minorities are an excellent way to embed moles within but it will take time, effort and a lot of trials and bitter failures.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> In the US there are so many guns that it's basically impossible for the government to retrieve them all even if they tried. The prevalence of firearms leads to a mentality of paranoia, where even people who are not inclined to purchase a gun end up doing so just for protection. The proliferation of firearms basically works like a domino effect.



Well, it's still primarily because of the US regime that there are so many guns circulating in the first place. Lack of regulation is also a political choice. Call it mismanagement, call it systemic or cultural flaw, call it malice, at the end of the day the US regime bears most of the responsibility for the unspeakable mess America finds itself in.

_____



sha ah said:


> In Japan the issue of men groping women on the subway or in public is HUGE. It's extremely common, to the point where most women have either directly experienced it or know someone who has. I'm not joking. Here's a video on it. In Japan it's called "Chikan"



But liberals and daily Manoto watchers / Telegram addicts are preaching that everything's worse in Iran. That women are groped just as often on the streets and subways of Tehran as they are in Tokyo, New York, Paris, Johannesburg, São Paulo etc.

In the conditioned minds of these individuals, facts of this world are literally turned on their head. They give a whole new meaning to the phrase "not to know what one's talking about". وای خارج بهشته, فقط ما اینجا بدبختیم 

There was this crazy Iranian filmmaker who explained in an interview that one of the reasons he sent his offspring to school in America was the "security" prevailing there! Not kidding. Maybe Chinese-style reeducation camps ought to be introduced in Iran.



sha ah said:


> Btw I'm not sure if this could ever become common place in Iran, even in a liberal society. Japanese women in general tend have a very shy demeanor. Iranian women would probably attack the perpetrator and start screaming at the top of their lungs for their friends to join in LOL



Pre-1945 conditions weren't quite as dire in Japan either. Ironically the video seems to be rehashing feminist tropes, according to which "gender inequality" is the fundamental reason behind the phenomenon. However, this is debunked by the simple fact that when the whole range of these traditional values was in force, there was no widespread groping of Japanese women either.

But to reference nations that are culturally closer, Turkey and Egypt in many ways are faring worse than Iran.

So I'd say liberalization would definitely magnify these issues. I mean, serial rapes of women were taking place in broad daylight on and around Cairo's Tahrir Square during the so-called Arab Spring demonstrations. Unimaginable in Iran, where not a single case was ever reported in the framework of larger mobilizations (Green fitna and massive counter-demonstration in 2009, and so on).

Difference is they are governed by secular regimes unlike Iran, and sentences for offenders are much tougher in Iran.


----------



## SalarHaqq

PersianNinja said:


> Iran can infiltrate "oy vey, muh yisroel"; druze and Circassian minorities are an excellent way to embed moles within but it will take time, effort and a lot of trials and bitter failures.



Iran has infiltrated the zionist regime at even higher levels in the past.

___

Gonen Segev: Israel ex-minister admits spying for Iran​Published 9 January 2019

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-46808797

___

Israel Prisoner X: Ben Zygier 'leaked Mossad secrets'​Published 18 February 2013

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-21496738

They claimed he "hanged himself" in a high security prison. Yes, sure.

___

Israel Releases Prisoner X2, Former Senior Mossad Official Secretly Imprisoned for Betraying Israel​May 7, 2018 by Richard Silverstein

https://www.richardsilverstein.com/...cial-secretly-imprisoned-for-betraying-israe/

___

Chances are Iran has more of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm looking to global crude oil prices index and when you scroll down to the section that covers Iran it says "deliveries to North Western Europe", "deliveries to Mediterranean", "deliveries to South Africa" etc. Wouldn't sanctions be preventing Iran from selling to some of these regions openly ?

Also notice how Russia is selling some of their crude for $77. Even if it's heavy crude, Canada is selling it for $95. That's a 20% discount. I've heard that they're selling large amounts of oil to India and China at that price.

Anyways can someone explain the part about Iran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran has infiltrated the zionist regime at even higher levels in the past.
> 
> ___
> 
> Gonen Segev: Israel ex-minister admits spying for Iran​Published 9 January 2019
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-46808797
> 
> ___
> 
> Israel Prisoner X: Ben Zygier 'leaked Mossad secrets'​Published 18 February 2013
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-21496738
> 
> They claimed he "hanged himself" in a high security prison. Yes, sure.
> 
> ___
> 
> Israel Releases Prisoner X2, Former Senior Mossad Official Secretly Imprisoned for Betraying Israel​May 7, 2018 by Richard Silverstein
> 
> https://www.richardsilverstein.com/...cial-secretly-imprisoned-for-betraying-israe/
> 
> ___
> 
> We can be sure there are others.


These are good but there's a need to exploit entire demographics that become a security issue inside the kikeroach state (aside from Palestinians who're doing an excellent job by putting pressure both from West Bank and Gaza).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So the Lira has currently hit an all time low against the US Dollar







This explains why Erdogan is planning a new offensive in Syria. Right out of the authoritarian playbook. When the economy is not doing well, rally the people behind a military offensive. 









Erdogan: New military operation in Syria ‘soon’


Turkish leader says aim is to create 30km ‘safe zone’ in Syria; would be fourth major Turkish incursion since 2016.




www.aljazeera.com





The only question is, will the US do anything to stand up for their YPG allies this time or will they abandon them to their fate again ? If they honestly allow Erdogan to pummel them again, the YPG should seriously consider an alliance with the Syrian government. What the heck is the point of an ally that doesn't even stand up for you ?


----------



## sha ah

May 24th, 2022 Russian ministry of defense briefing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> I'm looking to global crude oil prices index and when you scroll down to the section that covers Iran it says "deliveries to North Western Europe", "deliveries to Mediterranean", "deliveries to South Africa" etc. Wouldn't sanctions be preventing Iran from selling to some of these regions openly ?
> 
> Also notice how Russia is selling some of their crude for $77. Even if it's heavy crude, Canada is selling it for $95. That's a 20% discount. I've heard that they're selling large amounts of oil to India and China at that price.
> 
> Anyways can someone explain the part about Iran ?
> 
> View attachment 847636
> View attachment 847637
> View attachment 847638
> View attachment 847639
> View attachment 847640



Delay in their data.quality of Iran's oil is equal to SA and Kuwait.price seems same range 108-111


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Russia can meet needs relying on Iranian goods: Russian deputy PM​ 

 
Tehran, IRNA – Russia’s Deputy Prime Minister Alexander Novak

It would be possible by reducing imports’ restrictions and establishing relations based on currencies in both countries, Novak said at Russia-Iran joint trade meeting on Wednesday.

Pressures put on Russia by unfriendly countries increase the need to develop Moscow-Tehran ties, Novak added.

He went on to say that his country is after presenting a transparent and real image for bilateral relations.

Russia is interested in deepening cooperation with Iran, he underlined.

As Novak stressed, good opportunity was created last year for fostering bilateral trade exchange as the two countries witnessed an 81-percent growth in their trade volume.

Referring to Russia’s willingness to complete North-South Transport Corridor, the official said his country wants to develop the corridor, have access to Persian Gulf littoral region, and do more activities in that region.End

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It can be easily argued that one of the hallmarks of American culture in general is the glorification of violence itself and the use of it to solve most problems. Every problem looks like a nail when the only tool you have to deal with it is a hammer...





sha ah said:


> In the US there are so many guns that it's basically impossible for the government to retrieve them all even if they tried. The prevalence of firearms leads to a mentality of paranoia, where even people who are not inclined to purchase a gun end up doing so just for protection. The proliferation of firearms basically works like a domino effect.



In the thread dedicated to the recent school shooting, an American user appears to be trying to rationalize these horrible incidents by referencing the so-called second amendment of the regime's "constitution". Making it appear as if these massacres were sort of an "acceptable" price to pay in exchange for the supposed political "freedom" enjoyed by American citizens (in fact an enslaved lot brainwashed into staying permanently oblivious to their actual plight). Then they go on contrasting the condition of USA nationals with the supposedly "oppressed" people of China!

Read: let your children get shot every once in a while as they're attending classes and enjoy the so-called "freedom" to own firearms which are never going to allow you to resist a "dictatorial" power anyway (power that will always retain the upper hand in terms of armament), rather than to be assured of your children's safety but to be deprived of this preposterous "right" as well as of a pseudo-electoral circus show intended to project an illusion of "democracy".

The length to which USA regime apologists will go to try and sugarcoat the unjustifiable madness is astonishing. Latest variant: there are this many school shootings in the USA because that's the only way for American citizens to safeguard their "freedom" in case the Washington regime turned authoritarian (sorry, free... what? As if people had ever really gotten to "democratically" determine their destiny in the USA. What a joke )!

As one Chinese user correctly replied: no matter what excuse you'll come up with, if this sort of a tragedy is happening repeatedly, you are nothing but a failure. Amen to that, indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


> In the thread dedicated to the recent school shooting, an American user appears to be trying to rationalize these horrible incidents by referencing the so-called second amendment of the regime's "constitution". Making it appear as if these massacres were sort of an "acceptable" price to pay in exchange for the supposed political "freedom" enjoyed by American citizens (in fact an enslaved lot brainwashed into staying permanently oblivious to their actual plight). Then they go on contrasting the condition of USA nationals with the supposedly "oppressed" people of China!
> 
> Read: let your children get shot every once in a while as they're attending classes and enjoy the so-called "freedom" to own firearms which are never going to allow you to resist a "dictatorial" power anyway (power that will always retain the upper hand in terms of armament), rather than to be assured of your children's safety but to be deprived of this preposterous "right" as well as of a pseudo-electoral circus show intended to project an illusion of "democracy".
> 
> The length to which USA regime apologists will go to try and sugarcoat the unjustifiable madness is astonishing. Latest variant: there are this many school shootings in the USA because that's the only way for American citizens to safeguard their "freedom" in case the Washington regime turned authoritarian (sorry, free... what? As if people had ever really gotten to "democratically" determine their destiny in the USA. What a joke )!
> 
> As one Chinese user correctly replied: no matter what excuse you'll come up with, if this sort of a tragedy is happening repeatedly, you are nothing but a failure. Amen to that, indeed.


Having handguns(without auto fire) makes sense with American laws which can be replaced with other non-lethal self defense tools such pepper sprays,shockers and .... for most people.

Real problem comes from military grade weapons in hands of civilians.with such weapons someone can harm large group of civilians in matter of few seconds.

"Other side argues it's for safety against possible bad doing of government."
Government response against group of people armed with hand guns or AR-15 would be the same and you have no chance to change the outcome.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Having handguns(without auto fire) makes sense with American laws which can be replaced with other non-lethal self defense tools such pepper sprays,shockers and .... for most people.
> 
> Real problem comes from military grade weapons in hands of civilians.with such weapons someone can harm large group of civilians in matter of few seconds.
> 
> "Other side argues it's for safety against possible bad doing of government."
> Government response against group of people armed with hand guns or AR-15 would be the same and you have no chance to change the outcome.


Look, the right to bear arms is a noble one but amerikwans aren't qualified to have it (and frankly, neither are Iranians but it's a different discussion).

Swiss and Finns have a high gun ownership rate and yet their homicide rate is low. I'd trust even Yemeni and Chechen 9-year-olds to carry firearms before I would an amerikwan.


----------



## _Nabil_

https://arabic.rt.com/world/1357543-%D9%81%D9%88%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%AA%D8%B4-%D8%B5%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A7-%D8%AA%D8%AE%D8%B7%D8%B7-%D9%84%D9%85%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%8A%D8%B6%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D8%B3%D9%85%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%A5%D9%8A%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%85%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D9%85%D8%AD-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B0%D8%B1%D8%A9/



Serbia to barter wheat and corn for fertilizers from Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

PersianNinja said:


> Look, the right to bear arms is a noble one but amerikwans aren't qualified to have it (and frankly, neither are Iranians but it's a different discussion).
> 
> Swiss and Finns have a high gun ownership rate and yet their homicide rate is low. I'd trust even Yemeni and Chechen 9-year-olds to carry firearms before I would an amerikwan.


It has nothing to do with nationality.

Problem starts with their supreme court and it's relation with politics.


----------



## aryobarzan

_Nabil_ said:


> https://arabic.rt.com/world/1357543-%D9%81%D9%88%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%AA%D8%B4-%D8%B5%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A7-%D8%AA%D8%AE%D8%B7%D8%B7-%D9%84%D9%85%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%8A%D8%B6%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D8%B3%D9%85%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D9%85%D9%86-%D8%A5%D9%8A%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86-%D9%85%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D9%85%D8%AD-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B0%D8%B1%D8%A9/
> 
> 
> 
> Serbia to barter wheat and corn for fertilizers from Iran


It is a shame that IR is again dependent on foreign countries for food imports...Rouhanni did a great job of destroying Iranian wheat production by refusing to buy Iranian wheat and preferred to import the wheat rather than giving a bit more to Iranian farmers ( as instructed by MI6 of course)...now I give Raisi 2 years to fix the problem before I open my big mouth and complain..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

I am surprised that US and Israel have not had high tier spies like a minister in Iran.

Things are going to escalate soon. 

Energy and oil
Missiles and drones
Plausible deniability 
Nuclear escalation


----------



## _Nabil_

Russia, Iran discussing connection of Shetab, Mir payment systems, says deputy PM Novak



https://tass.com/economy/1455687

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

Like another user mentioned, the founding fathers of the USA, when they wrote the constitution and allowed the right to bear arms, the most common firearm back then was a musket. Reloading one shot was a tedious process. If fully automatic rifles or machine guns had existed back then, there is absolutely no way that they would have allowed people to easily access such weaponry, especially in established settlements or large population centers. It's madness



SalarHaqq said:


> In the thread dedicated to the recent school shooting, an American user appears to be trying to rationalize these horrible incidents by referencing the so-called second amendment of the regime's "constitution". Making it appear as if these massacres were sort of an "acceptable" price to pay in exchange for the supposed political "freedom" enjoyed by American citizens (in fact an enslaved lot brainwashed into staying permanently oblivious to their actual plight). Then they go on contrasting the condition of USA nationals with the supposedly "oppressed" people of China!
> 
> Read: let your children get shot every once in a while as they're attending classes and enjoy the so-called "freedom" to own firearms which are never going to allow you to resist a "dictatorial" power anyway (power that will always retain the upper hand in terms of armament), rather than to be assured of your children's safety but to be deprived of this preposterous "right" as well as of a pseudo-electoral circus show intended to project an illusion of "democracy".
> 
> The length to which USA regime apologists will go to try and sugarcoat the unjustifiable madness is astonishing. Latest variant: there are this many school shootings in the USA because that's the only way for American citizens to safeguard their "freedom" in case the Washington regime turned authoritarian (sorry, free... what? As if people had ever really gotten to "democratically" determine their destiny in the USA. What a joke )!
> 
> As one Chinese user correctly replied: no matter what excuse you'll come up with, if this sort of a tragedy is happening repeatedly, you are nothing but a failure. Amen to that, indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Unfortunately Iran's terrain is not suitable for large scale agriculture. Atleast not to the extent where it can feed a population of 80 million. I mean it's doable but it would require a massive investment in the agricultural industry. Farmers must use the most up to date and modern methods. Again this requires a massive investment and alot of effort.

I don't know, in this globalized world we live in, some economists believe that nations tend to be better off focusing on specific niches, focusing on their strengths and optimizing that sector. Iran has so much potential but unfortunately in the current political climate Iran cannot live up to its full economic potential.

During the Shah era Iran was pumping out 6 million barrels per day. Currently if you consider the fact that Iran consumes 2 million barrels per day and sells 1-1.5 million barrels per day, then production must be at 3 million barrels per day. If sanctions are lifted Iran could easily add 1 or 2 million barrels to the export market.

You would think that with the current predicament the west is facing with high petrol prices which are leading to higher inflation, that they would turn to Iran. I mean Venezuela doesn't have the capacity. Iran is basically their only hope for stabilizing the price. If Iran adds 1 million barrels to the market in a few months and then another million in another few months, then it will surely stabilize prices.



aryobarzan said:


> It is a shame that IR is again dependent on foreign countries for food imports...Rouhanni did a great job of destroying Iranian wheat production by refusing to buy Iranian wheat and preferred to import the wheat rather than giving a bit more to Iranian farmers ( as instructed by MI6 of course)...now I give Raisi 2 years to fix the problem before I open my big mouth and complain..lol



Russians are claiming that they have shot down 90 Bayraktar drones. Ukraine purchased atleast 50 from Turkey and yes at first they had some success, but the Russians quickly adapted and shot most of them down. Just like I predicted, against an extensive, multilayered and dynamic air defense network, drones can only do so much. To overwhelm Russian air defenses Ukraine would require hundreds of drones, atleast dozens flying at the same time.



https://southfront.org/russian-air-defenses-shot-down-90-bayraktar-tb2-combat-drones-of-kiev-forces-report/



The Popasnya bulge keeps expanding and now Russians have now cut off one of the main roads leading to Severodonetsk. The main bridge out of Severodonetsk was blown up by the Russians and the other bridges are in range of Russian artillery fire. Now 2000-3000 Ukrainian troops are encircled in Severodonetsk and the general area, with 10,000+ Ukrainian troops, is at risk of being completely encircled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Russians target a gathering of Ukrainian soldiers with the KUB-BLA loitering munition in the Donbas region. Recently Russia also targeted an M777 howitzer with the same weapon. This is painful to look at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529547032695910402

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529547036382613504

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Unfortunately Iran's terrain is not suitable for large scale agriculture. Atleast not to the extent where it can feed a population of 80 million. I mean it's doable but it would require a massive investment in the agricultural industry. Farmers must use the most up to date and modern methods. Again this requires a massive investment and alot of effort.


on that you are wrong, we produced food for 2-30 million when the farming was done with cow , sickle and shovel. and without any chemical fertilizer 
that's a wrong impression that Iran is not suitable for farming

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Well just look at Iran's terrain compared to Europe, Ideally for agriculture you want plains, green pastures, not mountains and deserts. Just look at Iran, it looks arid and dry. Yes it can be done but only with modern, optimized farming methods.

Kazakhstan is a wheat exporter but that's because Khruzchev spent a large expenditure on developing that territory for agriculture during the "Virgin Lands Campaign" He made it a national priority and poured the equivalent of billions into the industry.

Honestly agriculture is not rocket science, but some of the farmers in Iran are just careless and greedy, pouring the water directly onto the fields during the day, half the water goes to waste, rather than just using PVC pipes with a sensor, or setting up greenhouses. Maybe the droughts are a blessing in disguise, they're going to force some of these guys to be more efficient.









Hack-Hook said:


> on that you are wrong, we produced food for 2-30 million when the farming was done with cow , sickle and shovel. and without any chemical fertilizer
> that's a wrong impression that Iran is not suitable for farming



The North South corridor would be a huge boon but the Egyptians and Israelis won't be happy and neither will the west in general. IMO Iran needs to make it a national priority. Also Russia, China, Iran, Venezuela and many others need to come together and setup an alternative to SWIFT.

Recently Biden stated that if China invades Taiwan, the US will intervene militarily. However if Taiwan declares independent China will have no choice. Now China must know that they are the next target. They need to begin building up for the inevitable collision. The USA is declining as the worlds number one but they don't want to let go without a fight.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529547032695910402
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529547036382613504


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> Unfortunately Iran's terrain is not suitable for large scale agriculture. Atleast not to the extent where it can feed a population of 80 million. I mean it's doable but it would require a massive investment in the agricultural industry. Farmers must use the most up to date and modern methods. Again this requires a massive investment and alot of effort.


I am a firm proponent of hydroponic farming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I honestly believe that for most farms, green houses and PVC pipes, along with pumps and moisture/temperature sensors could go a very long way. Unfortunately many lazy farmers pour the water directly on the soil during the hottest time of the day. It's disgusting and such a waste. The government honestly needs to step in and begin regulating. Hopefully the droughts will force farmers to be more careful with limited resources. Somehow though I doubt it.



PersianNinja said:


> I am a firm proponent on hydroponic farming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> I honestly believe that for most farms, green houses and PVC pipes, along with pumps and moisture/temperature sensors could go a very long way. Unfortunately many lazy farmers pour the water directly on the soil during the hottest time of the day. It's disgusting and such a waste. The government honestly needs to step in and begin regulating. Hopefully the droughts will force farmers to be more careful with limited resources. Somehow though I doubt it.


This is a matter which requires education...it can be pitched to farmers as methods to boost production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

WOW this looks intense. Just goes to show what ordinary soldiers have to go through during a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Zelensky recently boasted that Ukraine now has 600,000 troops under its banner. However the majority of these are territorial defense units, which are usually inadequately armed and some only receiving training for a few days before being deployed to the front. This video shows the dire situation many recruits find themselves in. All of them seem to be appealing for proper training and adequate weapons. They claim that they are being deployed to fight tanks and artillery with just machine guns. They plead not to be turned into cannon fodder. Quite sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529722485997961217


----------



## aryobarzan

Trench Broom said:


> Mossad scoring more and more successes. May Allah continue to provide them with victories. Ameen.


Go back and make bagels " jew boy"...do not contaminate Persian site with your filthy presence.We do have standards for allowing people in here and moroccan jews do not make it....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran can feed all of middle east if We change our agricultural methods and the way we use water.

@sha ah * Iran's Agricultural statistics*

According to the FAO, Iran is the 12th largest producer of *wheat* in the world. The country’s wheat production in 2020 amounted to 15 million tons. China is the world's largest producer of the strategic grain with 134 million tons, followed by India and Russia.
Based on the FAO data, the Islamic Republic is the third-largest producer of *dates, honey, pistachios, and walnuts *in the world.*The FAO has put Iran's pistachio production at 190,000 tons in 2020, placing the country in third place among the world’s top producers of the mentioned products after the United States and Turkey.*
Iran is also ranked fourth in terms of *almond* and *watermelon* production. The country’s almond production is reported to be 164,000 tons per year. The United States is in first place with 2.37 million tons of almonds, followed by Spain and Australia in second and third places.
_What angers me is the fact such as this...Iran was N01 in Pistachio production now thanks to stupid Agricultural methods we are number 3..Imagine Turkey makes more than Iran..Iran showed the American farmers (1960-1970)how to make pistachio and now they are no1..making them in the california desert. just because they know how to use the* water* 








Iran among world’s leading producers of agricultural products: FAO


TEHRAN – Latest statistics published by the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) show that Iran currently stands among the world’s top producers of agricultural products, IRNA reported.




www.tehrantimes.com




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

U.S. seizes Iranian oil cargo near Greek island - sources


LONDON/ATHENS (Reuters) -The United States has confiscated Iranian oil held on a Russian-operated ship near Greece and will send the cargo to the United States aboard another vessel, three sources familiar with the matter said. It was unclear whether the cargo was impounded because it was...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Securing Iran’s full economic benefits is main reason for halt in Vienna talks: FM


Tehran, IRNA – The Americans know very well what to do if they wanted to rejoin the 2015 nuclear deal with Iran, Foreign Minister Hossein Amirabdollahian said, adding that the main reason for the current suspension in the Vienna talks to revive the deal is to secure Iran’s full economic benefit.




en.irna.ir


----------



## sha ah

Well California has had issues with droughts recently so not all farmers use water efficiently. There are even cases of water theft when droughts occur in California. Anyways in Iran the government needs to intervene and force farmers to use more efficient methods imo.



aryobarzan said:


> Iran can feed all of middle east if We change our agricultural methods and the way we use water.
> 
> @sha ah * Iran's Agricultural statistics*
> 
> According to the FAO, Iran is the 12th largest producer of *wheat* in the world. The country’s wheat production in 2020 amounted to 15 million tons. China is the world's largest producer of the strategic grain with 134 million tons, followed by India and Russia.
> Based on the FAO data, the Islamic Republic is the third-largest producer of *dates, honey, pistachios, and walnuts *in the world.*The FAO has put Iran's pistachio production at 190,000 tons in 2020, placing the country in third place among the world’s top producers of the mentioned products after the United States and Turkey.*
> Iran is also ranked fourth in terms of *almond* and *watermelon* production. The country’s almond production is reported to be 164,000 tons per year. The United States is in first place with 2.37 million tons of almonds, followed by Spain and Australia in second and third places.
> _What angers me is the fact such as this...Iran was N01 in Pistachio production now thanks to stupid Agricultural methods we are number 3..Imagine Turkey makes more than Iran..Iran showed the American farmers (1960-1970)how to make pistachio and now they are no1..making them in the california desert. just because they know how to use the* water*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran among world’s leading producers of agricultural products: FAO
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – Latest statistics published by the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) show that Iran currently stands among the world’s top producers of agricultural products, IRNA reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Looks like the Russian sanctions extended to Iran in this case. I see that the Americans are now trying to focus on Iranian oil tankers outside Iran's sphere of influence, especially after Iran took back that one tanker a few months back. If they were smart they would be trying to figure out a way to remove the sanctions on Iran, rather than messing around like this. After all Venezuela doesn't have the necessary capacity. Iran however can pump out an extra 1 million barrels within a few months, which would help stabilize surging prices.




TheImmortal said:


> U.S. seizes Iranian oil cargo near Greek island - sources
> 
> 
> LONDON/ATHENS (Reuters) -The United States has confiscated Iranian oil held on a Russian-operated ship near Greece and will send the cargo to the United States aboard another vessel, three sources familiar with the matter said. It was unclear whether the cargo was impounded because it was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Tehran proposed hosting Russia-Ukraine talks, says Iran’s foreign minister​Hossein Amir-Abdollahian noted that Iran "supports dialogue and diplomacy"






Iranian Foreign Minister Hossein Amir-Abdollahian
© Russian Ministry of Foreign Affairs/TASS
TEHRAN, May 28. /TASS/. Tehran has proposed hosting talks between Russia and Ukraine, Iran’s Foreign Minister Hossein Amir-Abdollahian said at the World Economic Forum in Davos.
Iran "supports dialogue and diplomacy", the minister said, adding that he told his Russian counterpart, Sergey Lavrov, last week that Iran was prepared to host talks between Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## jauk

Moving up the technology ladder has always been an issue with agriculture and farming. The main blocker is culture, education, and deep lack of understanding of the benefit by farmers. Their are papers and business school case studies manifest on this subject here in the ….islands. Proof is not the blocker, belief is. Iranian farmers almost certainly suffer from the same affliction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

jauk said:


> Moving up the technology ladder has always been an issue with agriculture and farming. The main blocker is culture, education, and deep lack of understanding of the benefit by farmers. Their are papers and business school case studies manifest on this subject here in the ….islands. Proof is not the blocker, belief is. Iranian farmers almost certainly suffer from the same affliction.


And that is why the role of the government to educate and introduce new farming methods is so critical...I hope Raisi government understands that dependence on food is just as dangerous for Iran as is the dependence on military hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> And that is why the role of the government to educate and introduce new farming methods is so critical...I hope Raisi government understands that dependence on food is just as dangerous for Iran as is the dependence on military hardware.


I agree. The incentivizations must be disproportionately extreme in this case. At the end, neither technology nor terrain are the primary blockers. If you can farm on Mars or under zero gravity you can certainly find the means to grow anywhere on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Globalization removed the need for farming everything.

After all, if you can grow a tomato for .20 cents but can buy it (import) from another country for .10 cents. Then economics tells you to focus on a crop that you have a competitive advantage.

It’s all about globalization and economic efficiency. 

Now globalization didn’t consider appropriately the ramifications of a superpower using extremely liberal use of sanctions as punishment around the world.

There would need to be a cost/benefit study analysis to see if it truly makes sense for Iran to grow all of its staples in house. Such a study would take in different Likely scenarios of economic isolation and foreign currency reserve depletion rate.

I think the issue is much more complex than painting it with a broad brush.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Globalization removed the need for farming everything.
> 
> After all, if you can grow a tomato for .20 cents but can buy it (import) from another country for .10 cents. Then economics tells you to focus on a crop that you have a competitive advantage.
> 
> It’s all about globalization and economic efficiency.
> 
> Now globalization didn’t consider appropriately the ramifications of a superpower using extremely liberal use of sanctions as punishment around the world.
> 
> There would need to be a cost/benefit study analysis to see if it truly makes sense for Iran to grow all of its staples in house. Such a study would take in different Likely scenarios of economic isolation and foreign currency reserve depletion rate.
> 
> I think the issue is much more complex than painting it with a broad brush.



Globalization does not work during sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## _Nabil_

Trench Broom said:


> Mossad scoring more and more successes. May Allah continue to provide them with victories. Ameen.


May Allah make you rot in hell with your masters : the Mossad agents and with your Ameer Al Moutabi3ine, you filthy Zio balls licker ....🤮

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> Globalization does not work during sanctions.



Globalization is a curse. Look at nations not sanctioned: they've mostly lost their nationhood, sovereignty and independence.

Food autonomy is a matter of national security. Dependence on agricultural imports a lever used by the powers to be to blackmail and perpetuate the political dependence of importers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> Iran can feed all of middle east if We change our agricultural methods and the way we use water.
> 
> @sha ah * Iran's Agricultural statistics*
> 
> According to the FAO, Iran is the 12th largest producer of *wheat* in the world. The country’s wheat production in 2020 amounted to 15 million tons. China is the world's largest producer of the strategic grain with 134 million tons, followed by India and Russia.
> Based on the FAO data, the Islamic Republic is the third-largest producer of *dates, honey, pistachios, and walnuts *in the world.*The FAO has put Iran's pistachio production at 190,000 tons in 2020, placing the country in third place among the world’s top producers of the mentioned products after the United States and Turkey.*
> Iran is also ranked fourth in terms of *almond* and *watermelon* production. The country’s almond production is reported to be 164,000 tons per year. The United States is in first place with 2.37 million tons of almonds, followed by Spain and Australia in second and third places.
> _What angers me is the fact such as this...Iran was N01 in Pistachio production now thanks to stupid Agricultural methods we are number 3..Imagine Turkey makes more than Iran..Iran showed the American farmers (1960-1970)how to make pistachio and now they are no1..making them in the california desert. just because they know how to use the* water*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran among world’s leading producers of agricultural products: FAO
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – Latest statistics published by the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) show that Iran currently stands among the world’s top producers of agricultural products, IRNA reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Iran should focus on low water cultivation plants and cultivars, highly needed for survival and high profit ones, you won't live on watermelon and Cantaloupe in a crisis situation.

Almond and pistachios are drought resistant, can be dried and last, easily transportable, also highly profitable.
Your watermelon will rot in 2 weaks ...

Iran is producing a lot of rice, should be replaced with wheat, more water to save.

If your minister of agriculture, with his cabinet, spend the next 3 months touring evry agricultural region; informing, educating, listening, motivating, ...... agricultors and agro-food industrials he can take an early retirement .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

TheImmortal said:


> Now globalization didn’t consider appropriately the ramifications of a superpower using extremely liberal use of sanctions as punishment around the world.





Shawnee said:


> Globalization does not work during sanctions.




That is what I said...Read more carefully next time.


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran doesn’t have much land that is suitable any longer for rainfed agriculture.

Thus farmers are using more and more water and subsequently polluting the aquifers and ground table causing water shortages.

Even with proper farming techniques, we need data that Iran can truly sustain its own food source of staples for its entire population while at the same time having adequate supply of clean drinking water.

Also more effort should be placed in seeding cloud technology and weather manipulation.

Global warming appears to making Iran drier rather than wetter. With Bouts of volatile weather leading to flash floods.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> That is what I said...Read more carefully next time.



You did not have to say the extra verbose then about globalization. 
All we need to know is globalization does not work here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

IMF chief: Recession not out of the question ​




"We have downgraded our projections for growth in this year in april for 143 countries this is 86% of global GDP " 

Mainly because of war in Ukraine and sanction effects on Russia.what you see in current IMF data is downgraded version.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> You did not have to say the extra verbose then about globalization.
> All we need to know is globalization does not work here.


Globalization still works for Iran given the fact that they are still importing wheat and many other staple crops. This includes from even the USA in the past. Food is generally not a sanctionable item.

Iran was under sanctions and embargo since 1979. It wasn’t until it’s currency unraveled that this even became an issue. Which was in last 5 years. And even then the issue was massive subsidies government paid to keep prices lower than other countries in Middle East. Which just encourages smuggling.

Why would a Iranian farmer grow and sell wheat to Iranian government for $50 cents when he can export it to Dubai or anywhere else for $1.25? So Iranian government would have to either

A) Subsidize the farmer to incentivize selling to government 

B) Buy at global wheat prices

C) open government operated farms and take a loss on profits selling far below market rates.

Which puts you basically at the same problem you were at when you importing from Russia or any other country using Ruble/Rupee/foreign reserves. So now all you did was dwindle your depleting natural water sources growing all these crops.

It’s easy to say “Iran should grow everything themselves” and then give no realistic detailed solutions on how to do it.

I posted above the reality of ever changing Iranian climate and global climate. The Middle East is going to be affected tremendously over next 50-75 years at current pace.

Innovative solutions are required to make sure fresh water supply is abundant and THEN after securing domestic fresh water supply, you focus on making food supplies secure thru various trade routes and local growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

That's what I'm saying. In a globalized economy, every country must focus on its strengths and trade. Imagine if Japan tried to grow everything it consumes by itself. It would be impossible. Iran should export as much energy as possible and focus on drought resistant crops. Trading oil for wheat/tea and other vital commodities is good idea also, especially when Iran's currency is so devalued at the moment. 

Honestly I believe that the Iranian government should peg Iran's currency to gold, silver, copper and oil for starters, just like Russia did. Unfortunately in Iran's case, unfriendly nations are not forced to purchase Iranian oil/gas, therefore Iran can't force them to buy Rials the way Russia has forced the EU to buy Rubles. Anyways, something is better than nothing.



TheImmortal said:


> Globalization still works for Iran given the fact that they are still importing wheat and many other staple crops. This includes from even the USA in the past. Food is generally not a sanctionable item.
> 
> Iran was under sanctions and embargo since 1979. It wasn’t until it’s currency unraveled that this even became an issue. Which was in last 5 years. And even then the issue was massive subsidies government paid to keep prices lower than other countries in Middle East. Which just encourages smuggling.
> 
> Why would a Iranian farmer grow and sell wheat to Iranian government for $50 cents when he can export it to Dubai or anywhere else for $1.25? So Iranian government would have to either
> 
> A) Subsidize the farmer to incentivize selling to government
> 
> B) Buy at global wheat prices
> 
> C) open government operated farms and take a loss on profits selling far below market rates.
> 
> Which puts you basically at the same problem you were at when you importing from Russia or any other country using Ruble/Rupee/foreign reserves. So now all you did was dwindle your depleting natural water sources growing all these crops.
> 
> It’s easy to say “Iran should grow everything themselves” and then give no realistic detailed solutions on how to do it.
> 
> I posted above the reality of ever changing Iranian climate and global climate. The Middle East is going to be affected tremendously over next 50-75 years at current pace.
> 
> Innovative solutions are required to make sure fresh water supply is abundant and THEN after securing domestic fresh water supply, you focus on making food supplies secure thru various trade routes and local growth.


----------



## sha ah

Very sad state of affairs for the Ukrainian military. Sending untrained, lightly armed people to die as cannon fodder against tanks, jets, artillery ? Some of them even have WW1, WW2 era weapons.


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Globalization removed the need for farming everything.
> 
> After all, if you can grow a tomato for .20 cents but can buy it (import) from another country for .10 cents. Then economics tells you to focus on a crop that you have a competitive advantage.
> 
> It’s all about globalization and economic efficiency.
> 
> Now globalization didn’t consider appropriately the ramifications of a superpower using extremely liberal use of sanctions as punishment around the world.
> 
> There would need to be a cost/benefit study analysis to see if it truly makes sense for Iran to grow all of its staples in house. Such a study would take in different Likely scenarios of economic isolation and foreign currency reserve depletion rate.
> 
> I think the issue is much more complex than painting it with a broad brush.


Nonsense. There is no such thing as ‘globalization’. That meaningless term only refers to western failed self serving economic policies that have devastated their own labor forces. It is being dismantled today as we speak. Food security and ‘globalization’ are a contradiction in terms.



TheImmortal said:


> Globalization still works for Iran given the fact that they are still importing wheat and many other staple crops. This includes from even the USA in the past. Food is generally not a sanctionable item.
> 
> Iran was under sanctions and embargo since 1979. It wasn’t until it’s currency unraveled that this even became an issue. Which was in last 5 years. And even then the issue was massive subsidies government paid to keep prices lower than other countries in Middle East. Which just encourages smuggling.
> 
> Why would a Iranian farmer grow and sell wheat to Iranian government for $50 cents when he can export it to Dubai or anywhere else for $1.25? So Iranian government would have to either
> 
> A) Subsidize the farmer to incentivize selling to government
> 
> B) Buy at global wheat prices
> 
> C) open government operated farms and take a loss on profits selling far below market rates.
> 
> Which puts you basically at the same problem you were at when you importing from Russia or any other country using Ruble/Rupee/foreign reserves. So now all you did was dwindle your depleting natural water sources growing all these crops.
> 
> It’s easy to say “Iran should grow everything themselves” and then give no realistic detailed solutions on how to do it.
> 
> I posted above the reality of ever changing Iranian climate and global climate. The Middle East is going to be affected tremendously over next 50-75 years at current pace.
> 
> Innovative solutions are required to make sure fresh water supply is abundant and THEN after securing domestic fresh water supply, you focus on making food supplies secure thru various trade routes and local growth.


Not sure what Suzie is spluttering.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> That's what I'm saying. In a globalized economy, every country must focus on its strengths and trade. Imagine if Japan tried to grow everything it consumes by itself. It would be impossible. Iran should export as much energy as possible



And regress back to a mono-sectorial crude oil extracting economy after the impressive progress made during the past four decades in terms of industrialization and boosting domestic agricultural output? The suggestion is nothing short of a recipe for de-industrialization - something liberals in Iran (reformists & moderates) are openly advocating and pushing for. Consequences on Iran's economy would be devastating, for the Dutch Disease Iran would subsequently be affected by, is an inherent obstacle to proper economic development. And in political terms, it'd furnish Iran's existetial enemies a major instrument of coercion against Iran, namely the exploitation of economic dependency.

That they have not made use of criminal measures such as interdicting food supplies to Iran doesn't mean they wouldn't be willing to do so. The thing is, such measures would represent a massive escalation and Iran would doubtlessly hit back and hurt their interests just as massively if they attempted to starve the Iranian people on a grand scale. And that's actually the only reason why they're refraining from such. Case in point, they mercilessly starved Iraqis from 1991 to 2003, they committed genocide against Iranians themselves towards the end of WW1 by cutting off the grains supply chain. So it's certainly not due to moral considerations that they're holding back but because of Iran's retaliatory power.

When it comes to agriculture, 11% of Iran's vast territory being suitable for farming is in fact far more responsive to Iran's needs than the figure might suggest at first glance, because Iran's population density happens to be low. Pakistan next door is about half as large geographically but is home to almost thrice the number of people ie its population density is 5,5 times that of Iran. And the arid region of Pakistan includes southern and central Baluchistan, southern Punjab, southern and northern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Sind, and the Gilgit-Baltistan province.

Also reasonable solutions for domestic agriculture were often discussed by public figures and even cited here, so I don't know where this unwarranted sense of hopelessness is stemming from. Essentially, improving farming techniques - and by that I'm not even referring to the introduction of health hazards such as GMO's or all sorts of additional chemical fertilizers, but things such as more efficient irrigation techniques, more rational choice and geographic distribution of crops, the generalization of greenhouses (which could even lead to a climatic cooling effect as observed in Almeria, Spain) etc. These onto themselves would make an enormous difference already. To address the challenges farmers are facing, Jahade Keshavarzi can be revived and can once again experience the notable successes it achieved in the 1980's.

No, Iran must stay the course and not only keep developing national production in every key area but do so in such a manner as to ensure the greatest possible degree of self-sufficiency, opposite to the logic of globalization.

Actually, those who followed worldwide trends in economic policy will be aware of the fact that the COVID epidemic was a wake up call for policy makers, upon whom it has now dawned that long neglected self-sufficiency in a whole series of strategic sectors (from food to medicine and various others) is in fact decisive. The trend been towards fundamental questioning of economic globalization. Why should Iran act so absurdly and start defying these empirically demonstrated findings, especially now that they've proven themselves to be accurate in practice?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Trench Broom said:


> Mossad scoring more and more successes. May Allah continue to provide them with victories. Ameen.


Seems like someone has suffered a minor life threatening brain injury.😝

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

President Raisi has successfully brought Iran's relationship with fellow Persian-speaking nation of Tajikistan back to normal, after Rohani and his team messed it up in a reckless and foolish way. These steps form part of the current administration's policy of tapping into the enormous potential of bilateral interaction with neighbors as well as with major independent powers, rather than placing delusional hopes on detente or even normalization of ties with the west.

As concerns the Tehran-Doshanbe partnership, you saw the recently inaugurated production line of Iranian UAV's in Tajikistan but there are in fact many other dimensions to this renewed rapprochement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529767748628258817
Engineer that was killed at Parchin

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## sha ah

I'm not saying that Iran should de-industrialize but building infrastructure requires funding. Iran should be selling as much oil and gas as possible right now since the world is gradually shifting towards renewables and self sustained energy sources like fusion. Iran should focus on growing crops that are suitable for its climate and terrain. Droughts only seem to be getting worse over time so high yield, drought resistant crops make the most sense for Iran. Optimizing / modernizing the farming sector in Iran is easier said than done. The issue is that many farmers only care about profits and they're very much stuck in their ways. Many have been growing crops a certain way for their entire life and won't change their methods unless the government steps in and forces them to do so.



SalarHaqq said:


> And regress back to a mono-sectorial crude oil extracting economy after the impressive progress made during the past four decades in terms of industrialization and boosting domestic agricultural output? The suggestion is nothing short of a recipe for de-industrialization - something liberals in Iran (reformists & moderates) are openly advocating and pushing for. Consequences on Iran's economy would be devastating, for the Dutch Disease Iran would subsequently be affected by, is an inherent obstacle to proper economic development. And in political terms, it'd furnish Iran's existetial enemies a major instrument of coercion against Iran, namely the exploitation of economic dependence.
> 
> That they have not made use of criminal measures such as interdicting food supplies to Iran doesn't mean they wouldn't be willing to do so. The thing is, such measures would represent a massive escalation and Iran would doubtlessly hit back and hurt their interests just as massively if they attempted to starve the Iranian people on a grand scale. And that's actually the only reason why they're refraining from such. Case in point, they mercilessly starved Iraqis from 1991 to 2003, they committed genocide against Iranians themselves towards the end of WW1 by cutting off the grains supply chain. So it's certainly not due to moral considerations that they're holding back but because of Iran's retaliatory power.
> 
> When it comes to agriculture, 11% of Iran's vast territory being suitable for farming is in fact far more responsive to Iran's needs than the figure might suggest at first glance, because Iran's population density happens to be low. Pakistan next door is about half as large geographically but is home to almost thrice the number of people ie its population density is 5,5 times that of Iran. And the arid region of Pakistan includes southern and central Baluchistan, southern Punjab, southern and northern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Sind, and the Gilgit-Baltistan province.
> 
> Also reasonable solutions for domestic agriculture were often discussed by public figures and even cited here, so I don't know where this unwarranted sense of hopelessness is stemming from. Essentially, improving farming techniques - and by that I'm not even referring to the introduction of health hazards such as GMO's or all sorts of additional chemical fertilizers, but things such as better water management, more rational choice and geographic distribution of crops, the generalization of greenhouses (which could even lead to a climatic cooling effect as observed in Almeria, Spain) etc. These onto themselves would make an enormous difference already. To address the challenges farmers are facing, Jahade Keshavarzi can be revived and can once again experience the notable successes it achieved in the 1980's.
> 
> No, Iran must stay the course and not only keep developing national production in every key area but do so in such a manner as to ensure the greatest possible degree of self-sufficiency, opposite to the logic of globalization.
> 
> Actually, those who followed worldwide trends in economic policy will be aware of the fact that the COVID epidemic was a wake up call for policy makers, upon whom it has now dawned that long neglected self-sufficiency in a whole series of strategic sectors (from food to medicine and various others) is in fact decisive. The trend been towards fundamental questioning of economic globalization. Why should Iran act so absurdly and start defying these empirically demonstrated findings, especially now that they've proven themselves to be accurate in practice?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529715892803739648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

jauk said:


> Seems like someone has suffered a minor life threatening brain injury.😝










An israeli intelligence officer is found dead after falling from (jumping off) a building.






In the last month, four terrorist soldiers committed suicide in the #IDF • IDF Spokesman: "The cases are being thoroughly investigated"

I found this on https://(t dot me)/israel_wc2

A mongrel kikeroach shmuel has been united with the desert demon yhwh el eloheinu a bit ahead of schedule, it seems.

Hear that, @Trench Broom ? That's one dead filthy cuckold hebrew. Now cry out, "OY VEY, MUH GOY VEY!" Tsk-tsk, you have a whole night of wailing like a retarded kike monkey and fingering your "man"-jussy to sleep...remember to slap on your foreskin and noose (er, I mean kippah and talit) and pray for that dead simian dune coon on your shabbat tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

توقیف ۲ فروند نفتکش یونانی در آبهای خلیج فارس


روابط عمومی کل سپاه خبر توقیف ۲ فروند نفتکش یونانی در آبهای خلیج فارس را تایید کرد.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Sensitive Iranian Military Site Was Targeted in Attack


A drone exploded at a structure in the Parchin military technology complex on Wednesday. The attack fit a pattern of past Israeli strikes on Iran.




www.nytimes.com





TOR-M1, Majid, 3rd Khordad, Mobin, sky guard, anti drone jammers.

And not a single one can detect or stop a drone from hitting one of the most sensitive (and infamous) Iranian military sites?

Where are these drones even coming from? Azeribajian? Iraqi Kurdistan? From inside Iran?

How does the general of Air Defense branch still have his job after all these drone breaches?



> The drone attack on Wednesday was launched from inside Iran, not far from the Parchin military base, according to the Iranian sources with knowledge of the attack. Quadcopter drones have a short flight range, and Parchin is a long way from Iran’s borders.





> The senior editor of the conservative Iranian news site Tabnnak, Mostafa Najafi, said in a Twitter post on Thursday that he later deleted: “Israel attacked a ministry of defense facility with a few suicide quadcopter drones.”


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Sensitive Iranian Military Site Was Targeted in Attack
> 
> 
> A drone exploded at a structure in the Parchin military technology complex on Wednesday. The attack fit a pattern of past Israeli strikes on Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOR-M1, Majid, 3rd Khordad, Mobin, sky guard, anti drone jammers.
> 
> And not a single one can detect or stop a drone from hitting one of the most sensitive (and infamous) Iranian military sites?
> 
> Where are these drones even coming from? Azeribajian? Iraqi Kurdistan? From inside Iran?
> 
> How does the general of Air Defense branch still have his job after all these drone breaches?


Quadcopters shouldn't have alot of range, it's possible these are smuggled into Iran, and used by agent inside.

The worst part, is not even that. It's the lack of follow up.

Too cowardly to act, while they are being attack with suicide drones all year round. What a shame.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Quadcopters shouldn't have alot of range, it's possible these are smuggled into Iran, and used by agent inside.
> 
> The worst part, is not even that. It's the lack of follow up.
> 
> Too cowardly to act, while they are being attack with suicide drones all year round. What a shame.



This attack originated in Iran according to multiple sources.

Quadcopters can easily be brought down as long as the proper systems are in place. We aren’t asking for Bavar 373 to be placed at every military facility. Protecting sensitive sites and bases against quad copters is very achievable. 

It seems they are targeting Iran’s drone production and research arms.

We will be told by some members all is fine and what a positive sign this is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Quadcopters shouldn't have alot of range, it's possible these are smuggled into Iran, and used by agent inside.
> 
> The worst part, is not even that. It's the lack of follow up.
> 
> Too cowardly to act, while they are being attack with suicide drones all year round. What a shame.



Idk brother, the IRGC has struck Israel several times but these operations don’t seem to be establishing any deterrence against future sabotage/assassinations in Iran.

The Erbil strike (whether successful or not) is a step in the right direction but without an increased tempo followed up by more comprehensive strikes that take undoubtedly takeout Israelis out. We will continue to see Iranian facilities and personnel be killed/damaged since there is an IMMENSE clandestine Israeli/American backed presence in the nation. 

Your’re 100% correct. These quad copters are either being locally sourced or smuggled in for such clandestine operations.



TheImmortal said:


> This attack originated in Iran according to multiple sources.
> 
> Quadcopters can easily be brought down as long as the proper systems are in place. We aren’t asking for Bavar 373 to be placed at every military facility. Protecting sensitive sites and bases against quad copters is very achievable.
> 
> It seems they are targeting Iran’s drone production and research arms.
> 
> We will be told by some members all is fine and what a positive sign this is.



Is it that Iran simply isn’t defending such sites AT ALL, or is it that some sabotage attempts eventually make it through due to their very nature (small form factors, generally hard to detect and all that jazz).

It is a quadcopter after all and even Israel with their thick AD apparatus can’t thwart all incoming drones.


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> Idk brother, the IRGC has struck Israel several times but these operations don’t seem to be establishing any deterrence against future sabotage/assassinations in Iran.
> 
> The Erbil strike (whether successful or not) is a step in the right direction but without an increased tempo followed up by more comprehensive strikes that take undoubtedly takeout Israelis out. We will continue to see Iranian facilities and personnel be killed/damaged since there is an IMMENSE clandestine Israeli/American backed presence in the nation.
> 
> Your’re 100% correct. These quad copters are either being locally sourced or smuggled in for such clandestine operations.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that Iran simply isn’t defending such sites AT ALL, or is it that some sabotage attempts eventually make it through due to their very nature (small form factors, generally hard to detect and all that jazz).
> 
> It is a quadcopter after all and even Israel with their thick AD apparatus can’t thwart all incoming drones.



Tell me how many quad copters have made it and hit Israeli positions from palestine? I mean surely Quds Force can sneak in quad copters.

The excuse of “oh well it’s very difficult to defend against” then why isn’t Iran doing the same? If it’s hard to defend against then Iran should do it as well. I mean much cheaper than firing F-110’s at a compound.

And Russian bases in Syria were harassed by quad copters by ISIS and took some damage quite a few times. Then they placed the appropriate systems and the threat was neutralized.

Quadcopters should not be breaching sensitive military sites. There are specialized radars and jammers that exist that force these things to crash. They are used around the world at airports to prevent incidents by stupid people or terrorists.

There has been an explosion (no pun intended) of radar and air defense development in Iran last 10 years. As well as drone development.

If there is any country that understands drone penetrating airspaces it would be Iran. So clearly Iran knows how to defend against it.

The question is WHY aren’t they doing it?

In Tehran’s high ranking government official neighborhoods you couldn’t get a quadcopter even close to them. There are systems in place to detect and neutralize these threats.

I don’t see how politicians/government officials are more important than our brightest minds or our valuable military/nuclear equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Tell me how many quad copters have made it and hit Israeli positions from palestine? I mean surely Quds Force can sneak in quad copters.
> 
> The excuse of “oh well it’s very difficult to defend against” then why isn’t Iran doing the same? If it’s hard to defend against then Iran should do it as well. I mean much cheaper than firing F-110’s at a compound.
> 
> And Russian bases in Syria were harassed by quad copters by ISIS and took some damage quite a few times. Then they placed the appropriate systems and the threat was neutralized.
> 
> Quadcopters should not be breaching sensitive military sites. There are specialized radars and jammers that exist that force these things to crash. They are used around the world at airports to prevent incidents by stupid people or terrorists.
> 
> There has been an explosion (no pun intended) of radar and air defense development in Iran last 10 years. As well as drone development.
> 
> If there is any country that understands drone penetrating airspaces it would be Iran. So clearly Iran knows how to defend against it.
> 
> The question is WHY aren’t they doing it?
> 
> In Tehran’s high ranking government official neighborhoods you couldn’t get a quadcopter even close to them. There are systems in place to detect and neutralize these threats.
> 
> I don’t see how politicians/government officials are more important than our brightest minds or our valuable military/nuclear equipment.



It must be a mixture of misplaced priorities, problematic domestic defense initiatives, incompetence, maybe they simply don’t want to defend the sites or lack the physical equipment to do so in numbers lol. 

Every time I hear these stories of a quad-copter or drones penetrating these sensitive militarily facilities. I get extremely concerned since it’s a completely avoidable problem but they just don’t seem to be doing anything about it or they are and it’s “not enough”.

I’m truly lost as it why Israel/America keep operating within Iranian borders like this. Whilst I still think Iran can take the hits, there will come a point where these sabotage/assassination operations can no longer be tolerated.

I have some more sobering reasons as to why these keep happening but I won’t go there for now. Even those suggestions might be too cynical, even for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Tell me how many quad copters have made it and hit Israeli positions from palestine? I mean surely Quds Force can sneak in quad copters.
> 
> The excuse of “oh well it’s very difficult to defend against” then why isn’t Iran doing the same? If it’s hard to defend against then Iran should do it as well. I mean much cheaper than firing F-110’s at a compound.
> 
> And Russian bases in Syria were harassed by quad copters by ISIS and took some damage quite a few times. Then they placed the appropriate systems and the threat was neutralized.
> 
> Quadcopters should not be breaching sensitive military sites. There are specialized radars and jammers that exist that force these things to crash. They are used around the world at airports to prevent incidents by stupid people or terrorists.
> 
> There has been an explosion (no pun intended) of radar and air defense development in Iran last 10 years. As well as drone development.
> 
> If there is any country that understands drone penetrating airspaces it would be Iran. So clearly Iran knows how to defend against it.
> 
> The question is WHY aren’t they doing it?
> 
> In Tehran’s high ranking government official neighborhoods you couldn’t get a quadcopter even close to them. There are systems in place to detect and neutralize these threats.
> 
> I don’t see how politicians/government officials are more important than our brightest minds or our valuable military/nuclear equipment.


This really should be a last straw.

I don't think I've seen an incident ever directed towards Parchin, probably the most important and largest facility in Iran.

It also has a very large solid fuel production facility there, it is no joke if such a Area-51 type facility with the right timing and some bad luck was hit. It could cause some catastrophic damage. Allowing a precedent to hit this facility is very dangerous. So I think their will be retaliation in some way, we shall see at what degree. 

It is one thing to attack a single building that produces motors for centrifuge assembly with Quadcopter's and another to attack Area 51.

It would like an explanation as to why any Quadcopter would ever be able to fly into the airspace of that facility without losing connection with the operator. But I suppose GPS receivers with pre-progammed flight would counter that.

i would consider IntelSky to be a well informed source that also made cryptic messages moments before something big occurs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530302560959139841


Blue In Green said:


> I’m truly lost as it why Israel/America keep operating within Iranian borders like this. Whilst I still think Iran can take the hits, there will come a point where these sabotage/assassination operations can no longer be tolerated.


I don't think you should be surprised.

Probably for ever 5 Iranian 3 of them are upset/angry with the Islamic Republic, and while not everyone who is against the Islamic Republic would join a foreign intel agency, some for sure will be part of it and you only need a team of 12 or something backed with high-end communication devices, training and intelligence on what to do and where to be at what time and you can do some damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530309557536399360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530309557536399360



Don't give me false hope lmfao

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> This really should be a last straw.
> 
> I don't think I've seen an incident ever directed towards Parchin, probably the most important and largest facility in Iran.
> 
> It also has a very large solid fuel production facility there, it is no joke if such a Area-51 type facility with the right timing and some bad luck was hit. It could cause some catastrophic damage. Allowing a precedent to hit this facility is very dangerous. So I think their will be retaliation in some way, we shall see at what degree.
> 
> It is one thing to attack a single building that produces motors for centrifuge assembly with Quadcopter's and another to attack Area 51.
> 
> It would like an explanation as to why any Quadcopter would ever be able to fly into the airspace of that facility without losing connection with the operator. But I suppose GPS receivers with pre-progammed flight would counter that.
> 
> i would consider IntelSky to be a well informed source that also made cryptic messages moments before something big occurs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530302560959139841
> 
> I don't think you should be surprised.
> 
> Probably for ever 5 Iranian 3 of them are upset/angry with the Islamic Republic, and while not everyone who is against the Islamic Republic would join a foreign intel agency, some for sure will be part of it and you only need a team of 12 or something backed with high-end communication devices, training and intelligence on what to do and where to be at what time and you can do some damage.




This isn’t 1980’s Revolutionary Iran anymore.

The guys who planned Beruit Barracks...single largest Marine loss of life since Iwo Jima. They had “gheyrat”.

Now it’s all factions who are chasing their own self interest and Rahbar playing babysitter keeping them from devouring each other.

Since 2010:

Tehrani Moghaddam assassinated (according to @Shawnee)
Allahdadi assassinated 
Solemani assassinated
Fakhrizadeh assassinated
Hundreds of strikes in Syria leading to loss of materials/personnel
How many legitimate Israeli officials or soldiers were killed in response? 

Don’t come out and say “time and place of our choosing”. Just say “we don’t have gheyrat anymore and choose not to answer violence with violence”.

Also how come nobody has killed that clown General Salami? I cannot stand him. Probably because he hurts IRGC more than helps them at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Folks, don’t forget Iran has NEVER been tit for tat. Iran’s central and driving strategy is removal of the US and surrounding Israel. Both are tremendous successes. The operations against the IRI have only psychological value (as we see here in the responses). The material value of these pinpricks are nil as they have not stopped Iran from furthering it’s comprehensive agenda. Yes, they rouse our ‘gheyrat’ but our dolatmardan are pushing ahead correctly and, yes, at the expense of our entirely childish and meaningless ‘gheyrat’. So keep steady and keep your eyes on the ball. Speaking of ‘ball’ these pinpricks are EXACTLY like when a losing and frustrated team starts fouling and playing dirty. Good winning teams absorb dirty play and assertively win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> The operations against the IRI have only psychological value (as we see here in the responses).


lol. Keep telling yourself that when research facilities, factories and scientists are routinely killed.



jauk said:


> Folks, don’t forget Iran has NEVER been tit for tat. Iran’s central and driving strategy is removal of the US and surrounding Israel. Both are tremendous successes. The operations against the IRI have only psychological value (as we see here in the responses). The material value of these pinpricks are nil as they have not stopped Iran from furthering it’s comprehensive agenda. Yes, they rouse our ‘gheyrat’ but our dolatmardan are pushing ahead correctly and, yes, at the expense of our entirely childish and meaningless ‘gheyrat’. So keep steady and keep your eyes on the ball. Speaking of ‘ball’ these pinpricks are EXACTLY like when a losing and frustrated team starts fouling and playing dirty. Good winning teams absorb dirty play and assertively win.


As @TheImmortal said, Revolutionary Iran and todays Iran are not the same. Such things would not stand back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

A couple of internet users on Pakistan Defence Forum are telling us (and four or five others are nodding in agreement): this is the beginning of the end! Perspectives are bleak. Iran is not retaliating in a tit for tat fashion! Every day, the enemy is advancing its pawns on the chess board! Do panic, do get depressed! Do nag! For this week's events mean Iran will lose its geostrategic position shortly from now! And very quickly, instability is going to reign in Iran! Guaranteed defeat and collapse on the horizon! In the face of the imminent challenge, Iran has given up the fight! 

JNone of those producing such rhetoric ever seem to be experiencing the much warranted feeling of déjà vu, it would seem. Ostensibly observable mood swings triggered by the most trivial of pretexts (but even then toxic defeatism and obsessive targeting of the Islamic Republic remains the norm, as if fully impacted by enemy psy-ops routines), accompanied by recurrent self-contradiction, are truly a phenomenon to behold and scrutinize. 

Of course in five, ten, twenty years time, when Islamic Iran will have experienced further uninterrupted progress and made additional strides towards her geopolitical objectives, critical introspection will remain a rare sight around here and some are unlikely to come to the realization how far off their implications have been.

_____



jauk said:


> Folks, don’t forget Iran has NEVER been tit for tat. Iran’s is central and driving strategy is removal of the US and surrounding Israel. Both are tremendous successes. The operations against the IRI have only psychological value (as we see here in the responses). The material value of these pinpricks are nil as they have not stopped Iran from furthering it’s comprehensive agenda. Yes, they rouse our ‘gheyrat’ but our dolatmardan are pushing ahead correctly and, yes, at the expense of our entirely childish and meaningless ‘gheyrat’. So keep steady and keep your eyes on the ball. Speaking of ‘ball’ these pinpricks are EXACTLY like when a losing and frustrated team starts fouling and playing dirty. Good winning teams absorb dirty play and assertively win.



May I add, some invoke the 1980's as if circumstances then were calling for the same type of policy. Losing sight of the principles of proportionality, escalation and counter-escalation, and failing to correctly assessment damage incurred and gains achieved.

Iran used to be in an actual shooting war in the 1980's. As if Iranian counter-escalation would not be just as spectacular and even much more so if Iran was defending against foreign invasion or fighting a large scale war on or within her borders today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Iranian forces seize two Greek tankers in the Gulf: State media​_Iran’s Revolutionary Guards say they seized two Greek oil tankers in Arabian Gulf due to ‘violations’ that were committed._









Iranian forces seize two Greek tankers in the Gulf: State media


Iran’s Revolutionary Guards say they seized two Greek oil tankers in Arabian Gulf due to ‘violations’.




www.aljazeera.com





A few days ago the Greeks seized an Iranian oil tanker and handed it over to the Americans. Their excuse ? It was a Russian flagged tanker, so they used the recent Russian sanctions as an excuse to pull this off. 

Now Iran has returned the favor by taking two Greek tankers for the price of one. The Greeks can either compensate Iran or take the loss. This will actually discourage other nations from cooperating with the US against Iranian interests. The British learned their lesson, then the Koreans, now the Greeks.

The funniest part is that the Greeks, now enraged, are accusing Iran of "piracy" So it's okay for Greece to seize Iranian tankers off their coast, but when Iran returns the favor, it's piracy ? The funny thing is that the "Russian sanctions" are not UN based or approved sanctions. They're essentially unilateral sanctions imposed by the west

When will these nations in the western sphere of influence finally figure it out ? They don't own or run the world anymore. This is not the colonial era or the post WW2 era. We are now living in a multipolar world. Despite this most of these nations simply can't let go of their colonial mindset. They still want to believe that they are exceptional and that they can impose their will anywhere, anytime and without repercussions. However as they're finding out the hard way, this is far from the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Iranian forces seize two Greek tankers in the Gulf: State media​_Iran’s Revolutionary Guards say they seized two Greek oil tankers in Arabian Gulf due to ‘violations’ that were committed._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian forces seize two Greek tankers in the Gulf: State media
> 
> 
> Iran’s Revolutionary Guards say they seized two Greek oil tankers in Arabian Gulf due to ‘violations’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago the Greeks seized an Iranian oil tanker and handed it over to the Americans. Their excuse ? It was a Russian flagged tanker, so they used the recent Russian sanctions as an excuse to pull this off.
> 
> Now Iran has returned the favor by taking two Greek tankers for the price of one. The Greeks can either compensate Iran or take the loss. This will actually discourage other nations from cooperating with the US against Iranian interests. The British learned their lesson, then the Koreans, now the Greeks.
> 
> The funniest part is that the Greeks, now enraged, are accusing Iran of "piracy" So it's okay for Greece to seize Iranian tankers off their coast, but when Iran returns the favor, it's piracy ? The funny thing is that the "Russian sanctions" are not UN based or approved sanctions. They're essentially unilateral sanctions imposed by the west
> 
> When will these nations in the western sphere of influence finally figure it out ? They don't own or run the world anymore. This is not the colonial era or the post WW2 era. We are now living in a multipolar world. Despite this most of these nations simply can't let go of their colonial mindset. They still want to believe that they are exceptional and that they can impose their will anywhere, anytime and without repercussions. However as they're finding out the hard way, this is far from the case.


It will be nice if you remove the AL jazeera report ..they are using the fake name for the Persian Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> lol. Keep telling yourself that when research facilities, factories and scientists are routinely killed.
> 
> 
> As @TheImmortal said, Revolutionary Iran and todays Iran are not the same. Such things would not stand back then.


‘That’s what I said’. 😝


----------



## TheImmortal

Assassinations and attacks in Iran went from maybe 1-2 times a year. To now become monthly occurrences (maybe soon to be weekly?). We are told we should accept these.

And some members who for the life of them can never find a single fault with anything the IR of Iran ever does are again invoking a rendition of Baghdad Bob. They are smart members no doubt, but they have extreme blinded passion for government to the point of finding no fault in anything that happens.

“Accepting” Syrian strikes is one thing. But accepting ever increasingly assassinations and attacks on military bases inside our own country is completely another thing.

If Iran sent a drone to US soil, what do you think would happen?

If Iran blew up an Israeli military base in Jerusalem, what would happen?

Iran attacks Arab energy installations because they know the Arabs will never do anything! They will just cry to their masters.

Well apparently Israel views Iran the same way.

Iran attempted to establish a new redline with the Kurdistan missile attack by saying extrajudicial assassinations of IRGC members will no longer be tolerated. Well Israel just called the buff in the last 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Assassinations and attacks in Iran went from maybe 1-2 times a year. To now become monthly occurrences (maybe soon to be weekly?). We are told we should accept these.
> 
> And some members who for the life of them can never find a single fault with anything the IR of Iran ever does are again invoking a rendition of Baghdad Bob. They are smart members no doubt, but they have extreme blinded passion for government to the point of finding no fault in anything that happens.
> 
> “Accepting” Syrian strikes is one thing. But accepting ever increasingly assassinations and attacks on military bases inside our own country is completely another thing.
> 
> If Iran sent a drone to US soil, what do you think would happen?
> 
> If Iran blew up an Israeli military base in Jerusalem, what would happen?
> 
> Iran attacks Arab energy installations because they know the Arabs will never do anything! They will just cry to their masters.
> 
> Well apparently Israel views Iran the same way.
> 
> Iran attempted to establish a new redline with the Kurdistan missile attack by saying extrajudicial assassinations of IRGC members will no longer be tolerated. Well Israel just called the buff in the last 2 weeks.


Pull up your pants Sparky. The water’s fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

>Israel attacks a drone facility 

> Iran unveils underground drone base









Iran shows off underground drone base, but not its location -state media


The Iranian army has given some details - but not the exact location - of an underground base for its military drones, state media reported on Saturday, amid simmering tensions in the Gulf.




www.reuters.com





First step in my idea of underground airforce base to house Future Iranian Interceptor and high value aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DF41

And at least another 17 more tankers coming up 










 USA will be running out of doggies to do USA dirty work.

And I bet you USA will not dare to try to get back those 2 tankers from Iran



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530456664889073665











 Or maybe USA poking and prodding Greece to go themselves to Iran to get those tankers back.
In the same manner USA instigated and prod Ukraine to poke the Bear in the eye as we know
USA are cowards through and through and good only at tell lies and cheating and stealing


Not just Pompeo.

All Americans are as good as Pompeo






Male or Female or trans or gays or lesbians

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Footchal - IRNA


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529843734069841921

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529843734069841921




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529774917461368832
Tit for tat continues

Fire in several Israeli refineries

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> Pull up your pants Sparky. The water’s fine.


Delusion people like you are the biggest danger to Iran. Ignoring problems because you don't like what it indicates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Delusion people like you are the biggest danger to Iran. Ignoring problems because you don't like what it indicates.



Correct but we have to quantify “delusions”. We can’t be subjective.

Between me and @TheImmortal we have a quantifiable measure of strategic delusion that we will measure soon.

He said Ukraine war is a short war with very limited to no land gains for Russia.
I stated the opposite.

Everything is documented well.

Let’s see.

Edit:
Short war is already a lost cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> ‘That’s what I said’. 😝



In fact, nothing fundamental has changed in Iran's posture and modus operandi.

Some people aren't well acquainted with the history of the 1980's, hence the off track moaning.

In the 1980's:

* A President of the Islamic Republic, shahid Rajai was assassinated.
* A Prime Minister of the Islamic Republic, shahid Bahonar, was assassinated.
* The headquarters of the main political formation, the Islamic Republic Party, were bombed resulting in the martyrdom of dozens including key figures of the Revolution and founding architects of the IR such as shahid Beheshti.
* There was an attempt on the life of another President, namely current Supreme Leader Khamenei (h.a.).
* Other leading personalities such as shahid Qoddusi were martyred in separate attacks.
* An Iranian civilian airliner was shot down by the US Navy, killing all on board.
* Several coup attempts were made including with the involvement of members of the armed forces. In one case, the judiciary found that there was a plan to dig a tunnel toward the humble residence of Imam Khomeini (r.a.) and martyr the latter.
* Infiltrators inside the system tried to sabotage Iranian policy (Mehdi Hashemi etc).
* Daily attacks, sabotage, killings by foreign-backed terrorist groups (MKO, separatists etc) for multiple years after the victory of the Revolution.

Did Iran follow a narrow tit for tat approach in retaliation? Negative. Did this absence of tit for tat cause defeat or lasting setbacks for Iran? Not at all, quite the opposite.

And the exact same is holding true nowadays. No difference whatsoever.

Those who try to contrast Iranian policy of the 1980's with today, and suggest Iran is now on the defensive are either inadequately informed, emotionally immature, or manipulators banking on the audience's lack of historic knowledge to conduct psy-ops on the cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> He said Ukraine war is a short war with very limited to no land gains for Russia.
> I stated the opposite.



While Stryker1982 opined Iran is desperate to have the JCPOA reinstated.

About a year into seyyed Raisi's administration however, it should be evident that the opposite is the case. Visibly Iran is in no rush, and is perfectly willing to forego full application of the JCPOA if her conditions aren't met including side aspects not directly related to the agreement such as delisting of the IRGC by the US regime.

This is what I call resolute and principled negotiation tactics. A complete departure from the Rohani administration's defeatist attitude, held in check only by the Supreme Leader (thank God for the latter).


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Death of officer exacerbates IDF intelligence unit scandal * 
An IDF lieutenant who served in the same unit as an intelligence officer who died while in a military prison in 2021 falls off a building three weeks ago in an apparent suicide.​By Lilach Shoval 
Published on 05-27-2022 07:53
Last modified: 05-27-2022 12:51 

An IDF lieutenant who served in the same unit as the intelligence officer who died while in a military detention center in 2021 died three weeks ago by falling off a building in an apparent suicide, _Israel Hayom_ has learned. 

A preliminary investigation suggests the officer decided to end his life due to personal distress, although a connection with the death of Capt. T last year has not been ruled out. 

T, who was arrested in September 2020 and was awaiting trial, was hospitalized in critical condition on the night between May 16-17, but doctors were unable to save him. 

The IDF said in a statement that the officer, who had served in a technical division of the Military Intelligence Directorate, knowingly carried out a series of actions that severely compromised state security. It appeared that he acted independently, for personal rather than ideological or financial motives.

Whether the two cases are connected remains unclear, as does the question of how the Military Intelligence Directorate – which has been under scrutiny for the case of Capt. T. since last year – failed to identity the distress of one of its lieutenants.

Sources involved in the matter said the Military Intelligence Directorate might have to reexamine how it picks the IDF's best and brightest, and commanders will be expected to identity warning signs among subordinates.

_Israel Hayom_ also learned that the officer's suicide is the fourth to occur within the same unit this month alone, a staggering number, especially compared to 2021, when 11 soldiers took their life over the span of 12 months, or 2020, when nine suicides were reported. 

Nevertheless, the number of suicides by IDF soldiers has decreased in recent years as the military took steps to provide soldiers with more outreach. 



https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/05/27/death-of-officer-exacerbates-idf-intelligence-unit-scandal/


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> Delusion people like you are the biggest danger to Iran. Ignoring problems because you don't like what it indicates.


Iranians are tough and ‘مرد عمل. Learn from us and keep your tired whiny ways to yourself and present viable solutions. You rock like your Xbox couch mate Suzie although you seem to miss the fact you don’t need to share the same controller. Tag team anyone?


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> In fact, nothing fundamental has changed in Iran's posture and modus operandi.
> 
> Some people aren't well acquainted with the history of the 1980's, hence the off track moaning.
> 
> In the 1980's:
> 
> * A President of the Islamic Republic, shahid Rajai was assassinated.
> * A Prime Minister of the Islamic Republic, shahid Bahonar, was assassinated.
> * The headquarters of the main political formation, the Islamic Republic Party, were bombed resulting in the martyrdom of dozens including key figures of the Revolution and founding architects of the IR such as shahid Beheshti.
> * There was an attempt on the life of another President, namely current Supreme Leader Khamenei (h.a.).
> * Other leading personalities such as shahid Qoddusi were martyred in separate attacks.
> * An Iranian civilian airliner was shot down by the US Navy, killing all on board.
> * Several coup attempts were made including with the involvement of members of the armed forces. In one case, the judiciary found that there was a plan to dig a tunnel toward the humble residence of Imam Khomeini (r.a.) and martyr the latter.
> * Infiltrators inside the system tried to sabotage Iranian policy (Mehdi Hashemi etc).
> * Daily attacks, sabotage, killings by foreign-backed terrorist groups (MKO, separatists etc) for multiple years after the victory of the Revolution.
> 
> Did Iran follow a narrow tit for tat approach in retaliation? Negative. Did this absence of tit for tat cause defeat or lasting setbacks for Iran? Not at all, quite the opposite.
> 
> And the exact same is holding true nowadays. No difference whatsoever.
> 
> Those who try to contrast Iranian policy of the 1980's with today, and suggest Iran is now on the defensive are either inadequately informed, emotionally immature, or manipulators banking on readers' lack of historic knowledge to conduct psy-ops on the cheap.


The whino twins don’t fundamentally understand these. I’ve mentioned these exactly previously as well. They sound like their skinny jeans are a size or two too skinny.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> He said Ukraine war is a short war with very limited to no land gains for Russia.
> I stated the opposite.



Not quite, This is what I said 4/23/22



TheImmortal said:


> Mission creep is what killed this war:
> 
> It went from liberating the separatist republics which was a very high probability success war then it changed to taking half of Ukraine now it’s changed to taking Southern Ukraine.
> 
> Russian commander just did another mission Creep and said the entire coastline of Ukraine is our objective and connecting to the Maldova separatist republic.
> 
> How are they going to take Odessa with such a limited force?
> 
> I am seeing video of some units from Mariupol already returning back to Russia to rest. Strange considering the lack of manpower on Russian side.
> 
> Like I said the Donbass offensive is make or break. This war will have ramifications for Iran and China for years to come.



I always thought that Russia should have focused on separatist republics. I said back then it’s high probability to be an successful one.

The Blitzkreig to Kiev was not well thought out since the blitz outran its own supply chain. But I assume they thought that Ukraine forces would retreat/fall apart alongside a fleeing Zelenksy.

I am not sure your projection is any different than mine. We both agree Russia can capture the separatist republics.

Do you think they will capture Kiev? Odessa? If not then we are largely in agreement on potential territorial gains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> In fact, nothing fundamental has changed in Iran's posture and modus operandi.
> 
> Some people aren't well acquainted with the history of the 1980's, hence the off track moaning.
> 
> In the 1980's:
> 
> * A President of the Islamic Republic, shahid Rajai was assassinated.
> * A Prime Minister of the Islamic Republic, shahid Bahonar, was assassinated.
> * The headquarters of the main political formation, the Islamic Republic Party, were bombed resulting in the martyrdom of dozens including key figures of the Revolution and founding architects of the IR such as shahid Beheshti.
> * There was an attempt on the life of another President, namely current Supreme Leader Khamenei (h.a.).
> * Other leading personalities such as shahid Qoddusi were martyred in separate attacks.
> * An Iranian civilian airliner was shot down by the US Navy, killing all on board.
> * Several coup attempts were made including with the involvement of members of the armed forces. In one case, the judiciary found that there was a plan to dig a tunnel toward the humble residence of Imam Khomeini (r.a.) and martyr the latter.
> * Infiltrators inside the system tried to sabotage Iranian policy (Mehdi Hashemi etc).
> * Daily attacks, sabotage, killings by foreign-backed terrorist groups (MKO, separatists etc) for multiple years after the victory of the Revolution.
> 
> Did Iran follow a narrow tit for tat approach in retaliation? Negative. Did this absence of tit for tat cause defeat or lasting setbacks for Iran? Not at all, quite the opposite.
> 
> And the exact same is holding true nowadays. No difference whatsoever.
> 
> Those who try to contrast Iranian policy of the 1980's with today, and suggest Iran is now on the defensive are either inadequately informed, emotionally immature, or manipulators banking on readers' lack of historic knowledge to conduct psy-ops on the cheap.


 
You are clearly intelligent, you choose to obscure and run on a unrelated tangent.

The 1980’s example was that Revolutionary Iran was *more willing to take risk even in the midst of a massive war and quite limited* *capabilities. *Even in the midst of all that you said above that happened to Iran, they conducted major operations.

I mean revolutionary Iran could only dream of having 1/4 of Iran’s current capabilities. There was no drones, missiles, etc. 

I should add Rafsanjani clan weren’t yet billonaires and other corrupt clans didn’t have the chance to enrich themselves. Now various factions are risk averse and rather defend what they have than engage in risky global operations.

If you say Iran shouldn’t engage in Tit for tat that is fine. That is your opinion. But Israel has already gone on record saying that they are taking the shadow war to Iran. 

Iran established a red line and General Salami went on record saying that killing IRGC officers (even in Syria) will no longer go unanswered. So why establish a redline if you don’t plan to keep it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> The 1980’s example was that Revolutionary Iran was *more willing to take risk even in the midst of a massive war and quite limited* *capabilities. *



Wrong deduction right there. Being in the midst of a massive war makes one take off the gloves, not the other way around.



TheImmortal said:


> Even in the midst of all that you said above that happened to Iran, they conducted major operations.



As said, if another major war was imposed on Iran, Iran would certainly conduct operations even more spectacular than those of the 1980's.

If today Iran was subjected to the same levels of destruction as during the west's proxy war waged via Saddam, then Iran's reaction would be more devastating than any of the blows she gave the enemy from 1980 to 1988.

Proportionally to intensity of enemy attacks and damage incurred, Iran today is hitting back more forcefully than during the 1980's. Iran has not become defensive nor weary of retaliating, contexts and thus warranted types of response are just different.



TheImmortal said:


> I should add Rafsanjani clan weren’t yet billonaires and other corrupt clans didn’t have the chance to enrich themselves.



In Rafsanjani's case, his family had been quite well off before the Revolution already.



TheImmortal said:


> Now various factions are risk averse and rather defend what they have than engage in risky global operations.



1) Iran never acted irrationally, as in taking potentially suicidal decisions. Not today and not during the 1980's.
2) The phrase risk averse can hardly apply to a government which is choosing to challenge the zio-American world order head on.
3) The enemy's hostility is existential in nature. To destroy Iran, they will do everything in their power that they deem affordable. Iranian officials know this and are aware that no amount of moderation will change it.



TheImmortal said:


> If you say Iran shouldn’t engage in Tit for tat that is fine. That is your opinion. But Israel has already gone on record saying that they are taking the shadow war to Iran.



I did not make any prescriptions but merely reminded some historic facts to underscore that in order to arrive where she is now, Iran never needed to rely on tit for tat measures in the strict mechanical sense.



TheImmortal said:


> Iran established a red line and General Salami went on record saying that killing IRGC officers (even in Syria) will no longer go unanswered. So why establish a redline if you don’t plan to keep it?



Such statements should be quoted precisely and their context explained to check whether they are relevant to the discussion.

Then, who says Iran isn't going to respond to shahid Khodayari's assassination in due time? Who says the zionist military intelligence official perished only days after shahid Khodayari's martyrdom, wasn't in fact eliminated by Iran? That the zionist regime is portraying it as a suicide is of no relevance, since if it wasn't suicide they wouldn't admit it to it anyway.

Speaking of red lines the zionist regime attempted to establish a red line with their regular air strikes on Syria by saying Iranian military presence there will no longer be tolerated. Well Iran has been calling the bluff in the last four to five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Wrong deduction right there. Being in the midst of a massive war makes one take off the gloves, not the other way around.
> 
> As said, if another major war was imposed on Iran, Iran would conduct much more spectacular operations than she did in the 1980's.



Iran is in the midst of a major economic war. Cut off from the financial system. Cut off from foreign reserves. Oil tankers being attacked by Israel or seized by US or it’s puppets. Is this not a major war? This was not even happening in 1980.

And the war in 1980 was with Saddam not America in Lebanon/Saudi Arabia/etc 



SalarHaqq said:


> Rafsanjani's family had been wealthy even before the Revolution.



Again missing the overarching point to stick to literal counterpoints. The factions in Iran have a lot more to “lose” financially then back in 1980. And 5th column would love for Iran to sit back and do nothing.



SalarHaqq said:


> 1) Iran never acted irrationally, as in taking potentially suicidal decisions. Not today and not during the 1980's either.



No one is asking for irrationality. In fact, we are asking for rationality in the face of grave war crimes. No one is saying to launch 100
Missiles at Tel Aviv here.



SalarHaqq said:


> 2) The expression 'risk averse' hardly applies to a government that is choosing to challenge the zio-American world order head on.



You can be kinetically risk averse and still be anti America world order.



SalarHaqq said:


> 3) The enemy's hostility is existential in nature. To destroy Iran, they will do everything in their power that they deem affordable. Iranian officials know this, and are aware that no amount of moderation will change it.



agree with first half of your statement. Disagree with second half. What would you suggest in the face of ever increasing assassinations and sabotage on Iranian soil?


SalarHaqq said:


> Then, who says Iran is not going to respond to shahid Khodayari's assassination in due time? Who says the zionist military intelligence official who perished only days after shahid Khodayari's martyrdom, wasn't eliminated by Iran? That the zionist regime is portraying it as a suicide is of no relevance, since if it wasn't suicide they wouldn't admit it to it anyway.



The issue is “due” time is starting to look like “never”. Which again is “fine”. Just don’t announce it anymore. Saudi Arabia also says that to Iran, but we all know Saudi Arabia won’t do anything. Maybe send some weapons to balouchi’s.

Secondly, Suicides in military is nothing new. Just Google how many Suicides happened on a single US military base and a single US navy ship. It’s astounding how many are happening. Did Iran do these as well?



SalarHaqq said:


> Speaking of red lines the zionist regime attempted to establish a red line with their regular air strikes on Syria by saying Iranian military presence there will no longer be tolerated. Well Iran has just been calling the bluff in the last four to five years.



I believe they said they would strike to prevent Iranian entrenchment. They have largely adhered to that and then some (moved into Iraq and Iran). 

Wether they accomplish their goals (unlikely) is another story.



SalarHaqq said:


> Wrong deduction right there. Being in the midst of a massive war makes one take off the gloves, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> As said, if another major war was imposed on Iran, Iran would conduct much more spectacular operations than she did in the 1980's.
> 
> Proportionally to intensity of enemy attacks and damage incurred, Iran today is hitting back more forcefully than during the 1980's.
> 
> 
> 
> Rafsanjani's family had been wealthy even before the Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Iran never acted irrationally, as in taking potentially suicidal decisions. Not today and not during the 1980's either.
> 2) The expression 'risk averse' hardly applies to a government that is choosing to challenge the zio-American world order head on.
> 3) The enemy's hostility is existential in nature. To destroy Iran, they will do everything in their power that they deem affordable. Iranian officials know this, and are aware that no amount of moderation will change it.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not make any prescriptions, but merely reminded some historic facts to underscore that in order to arrive where she is now, Iran never needed to rely on tit for tat in the strict mechanical sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Such statements should be quoted precisely and their context explained to see if they apply to the discussion or not.
> 
> Then, who says Iran is not going to respond to shahid Khodayari's assassination in due time? Who says the zionist military intelligence official who perished only days after shahid Khodayari's martyrdom, wasn't eliminated by Iran? That the zionist regime is portraying it as a suicide is of no relevance, since if it wasn't suicide they wouldn't admit it to it anyway.
> 
> Speaking of red lines the zionist regime attempted to establish a red line with their regular air strikes on Syria by saying Iranian military presence there will no longer be tolerated. Well Iran has just been calling the bluff in the last four to five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Iran is in the midst of a major economic war. Cut off from the financial system. Cut off from foreign reserves. Oil tankers being attacked by Israel or seized by US or it’s puppets. Is this not a major war? This was not even happening in 1980.



Kinetic violence and economic sanctions are two different beasts. The appropriate answer to economic warfare almost never consists of military action.

And the reason they are resorting to economic warfare is precisely because they don't deem the military option to be affordable. Sanctions and actual war are on different levels.



TheImmortal said:


> And the war in 1980 was with Saddam not America in Lebanon/Saudi Arabia/etc



Saddam was the west's (and Soviet bloc's) proxy against Iran. If Iran resolved to strike them in Lebanon, it's precisely because of how massively they were supporting Iraq in the war.



TheImmortal said:


> Again missing the overarching point to stick to literal counterpoints. The factions in Iran have a lot more to “lose” financially then back in 1980. And 5th column would love for Iran to sit back and do nothing.



That some in the establishment have enriched themselves doesn't prove that the Islamic Republic's retaliation has been or will be softer.

Furthermore this accumulation of material wealth doesn't concern the IRGC brass nor the Leadership. And when it comes to most pressing issues of national security, it's the latter who get to decide, not the liberal fifth column.



TheImmortal said:


> You can be kinetically risk averse and still be anti America world order.



Powers-to-be will seek to destroy anyone brave enough to try and oppose the zio-American order. There's no riskier endeavour than this in contemporary politics.



TheImmortal said:


> agree with first half of your statement. Disagree with second half. What would you suggest in the face of ever increasing assassinations and sabotage on Iranian soil?



These actions aren't ever increasing, they're periodical. As long as they do not pose an actual threat to Iran's geopolitical standing and domestic stability, the proper answer consists in expanding the civilian nuclear program, cementing regional alliances, improving armament of partners in the Resistance Axis, maintaining military outposts in the vicinity of Occupied Palestine, as well as procuring ever increasing stockpiles of weaponry capable of striking the enemy.



TheImmortal said:


> The issue is “due” time is starting to look like “never”. Which again is “fine”. Just don’t announce it anymore.



Not really. When Iran obliterated the Mossad compound in northern Iraq, it didn't happen right on the next day of an assassination either.



TheImmortal said:


> Secondly, Suicides in military is nothing new. Just Google how many Suicides happened on a single US military base and a single US navy ship. It’s astounding how many are happening. Did Iran do these as well?



Except that the person in question was a military intelligence officer much like shahid Khodayari (considering that the mission of the Qods Force partly falls under military intelligence), that the timing may hint to Iranian retaliation and that given its population size, the zionist entity is far from recording daily cases of suicide within its armed forces.

We're not exactly talking about a country the size of the USA nor even about armed forces comparable in manpower to the US military. In fact in 2020, a mere 9 individuals took their own lives in the ranks of the zionist army.









A third of deaths in the Israeli army in 2020 were by suicide


***




www.haaretz.com







TheImmortal said:


> I believe they said they would strike to prevent Iranian entrenchment. They have largely adhered to that and then some (moved into Iraq and Iran).
> 
> Wether they accomplish their goals (unlikely) is another story.



Zionists suggested they wouldn't allow Iran to entrench herself on Syrian territory and that they would do what's necessary to prevent it.

They failed miserably and their attempts have actually backfired since they've had the opposite effect of what they intended to achieve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530702109343088640
Maybe something happens tomorrow, maybe not.

Tensions will be high either way.


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

Iran Hanged 26 People In 10 Days To Create Fear, Rights Group Says​








Iran Hanged 26 People In 10 Days To Create Fear, Rights Group Says


Amid a new wave of popular protests across Iran, the country’s judiciary has hanged at least 26 prisoners in various cities over the past 10 days.




www.iranintl.com


----------



## sha ah

More and more of these videos are surfacing everyday. Ukrainian conscripts complaining about minimal training, being given machine guns and sent to the front to fight tanks, artillery, jets. They claim that they were completely surrounded and therefore retreated, now they're being charged with desertion.






This is what the poor Ukranian conscripts with machine guns are up against. That artillery is awesome.


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> Learn from us and keep your tired whiny ways to yourself and present viable solutions


Your solution is to just ignore the deaths as if those people were nothing.



SalarHaqq said:


> While Stryker1982 opined Iran is desperate to have the JCPOA reinstated.


I'd prefer nuclear missiles, but it does not look like they want to do that,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

The video on this site shows foreign mercenaries in Ukraine, coming out of a forest and launching an NLAW at what looks like a BTR type vehicle. During the video you can hear one of the combatants calling out to his comrade, saying "Brian" in an American accent. You can also hear some of the fighters speak in British accents. 

An article recently published in the Telegraph describes how this group of American and British fighters had to flee when they got into a heated firefight. One of them seems to have stepped on a mine and consequently had his leg blown off. 

They describe the fighting as "scary" and "the worst fighting I have ever experienced" Some of these men are veterans of Afghanistan and other conflicts. It appears that these guys are used to having every conceivable advantage on their side, including air support, artillery, drones, tanks, etc. However when they have to fight on an even playing field, they whine and complain more than anything. 

Recently a Canadian sniper named Wally, also a veteran of Afghanistan, also made his way to Ukraine. However he left after a tank shell almost hit his position and the only shot he took was at the window of an empty house. He complained about a lack of weapons and air, artillery support. 

This seems to be a common trend among western trained soldiers. They're used to having air support and artillery completely annihilate the enemy before going into battle and mopping up the remains. However when they have to fight against the odds, they simply give up and fold. So much for the stereotypical Hollywood image of the glorious American / western soldier



https://southfront.org/worse-fighting-i-have-ever-experienced-foreign-militants-on-battles-in-ukraine-video-18/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> Your solution is to just ignore the deaths as if those people were nothing.
> 
> 
> I'd prefer nuclear missiles, but it does not look like they want to do that,


My solution is to deeply understand the ramifications of these and attempt to present solutions rather than whining and throwing a tantrum like a child. So loosen up your pants and present options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> I'd prefer nuclear missiles, but it does not look like they want to do that,



I prefer preferences based off correct assessments of the ground reality, in particular with regards to Iran's stance and policies.


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> The video on this site shows foreign mercenaries in Ukraine, coming out of a forest and launching an NLAW at what looks like a BTR type vehicle. During the video you can hear one of the combatants calling out to his comrade, saying "Brian" in an American accent. You can also hear some of the fighters speak in British accents.
> 
> An article recently published in the Telegraph describes how this group of American and British fighters had to flee when they got into a heated firefight. One of them seems to have stepped on a mine and consequently had his leg blown off.
> 
> They describe the fighting as "scary" and "the worst fighting I have ever experienced" Some of these men are veterans of Afghanistan and other conflicts. It appears that these guys are used to having every conceivable advantage on their side, including air support, artillery, drones, tanks, etc. However when they have to fight on an even playing field, they whine and complain more than anything.
> 
> Recently a Canadian sniper named Wally, also a veteran of Afghanistan, also made his way to Ukraine. However he left after a tank shell almost hit his position and the only shot he took was at the window of an empty house. He complained about a lack of weapons and air, artillery support.
> 
> This seems to be a common trend among western trained soldiers. They're used to having air support and artillery completely annihilate the enemy before going into battle and mopping up the remains. However when they have to fight against the odds, they simply give up and fold. So much for the stereotypical Hollywood image of the glorious American / western soldier
> 
> 
> 
> https://southfront.org/worse-fighting-i-have-ever-experienced-foreign-militants-on-battles-in-ukraine-video-18/


There’s truth to that and a great luxury to have if it can be sustained (unlikely). Note also the ‘combat training’ Israel gets fighting women and children.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Your solution is to just ignore the deaths as if those people were nothing.



Well actually, by your own logic this contention could just as well be directed at the previous statement of yours. Let me explain.

During the 1980's, the zio-Americans through their proxy Saddam martyred no less than 280.000 Iranians. Plus some 12.000 to 15.000 martyred in terrorist attacks by western-sponsored grouplets on Iranian soil. That's a total of nearly 300.000.

In response, how many of their forces were killed in operations credibly attributed to pro-Iranian fighters? 241 US Marines as well as 58 French troops at the Beirut barracks in 1983, and some 500 zionist occupation forces in south Lebanon (a total of 1050 zionist occupiers were eliminated from 1982 to 1999 according to Hezbollah). Add to it a number of individual cases, such as the CIA's regional station chief. In other words, the ratio is of about 850 to 300.000.

Now let's have a look at the contemporary period since 2000. According to US officials, local Iranian-backed Resistance forces killed over 600 G.I.'s after the 2003 invasion of Iraq. In 2006, 121 zionist military personnel perished against Hezbollah in merely one month of war waged on Lebanon (this is an official figure provided by the zionists and could thus be minimized but let's go by it for the sake of the argument). Not to mention dozens if not hundreds of Americans troops put to death in Afghanistan by Iranian-supplied elements of the Taleban from 2001 to 2021; again let's take a minimal figure, say only a hundred. In the meantime, the zionist and US regimes directly or indirectly caused the martyrdom of maybe 2500 Iranians advisers in Syria, and no more than a few dozen or a couple hundred in Iraq. Sabotage and assassinations in Iran killed less than 50 or so, less than 220 if we consider that the enemy had a hand in the downing of the Ukrainian airliner over Tehran. Total of the past 21 years, therefore: around 820 to 3000.

In other terms, if we base ourselves on "how many of were killed", the fact is that Islamic Iran's ratio against the US and Isra"el"i regimes has been a staggering hundred times more favorable in the 2000's than it used to be in the 1980's.

Conclusion: relative to casualties and material damage incurred, today Iran is retaliating against the US and the zionists much more forcefully than during the 1980's. So if we're going to imagine Iran is "ignoring" her martyrs today, then we would have to believe Iran was doing so to a far greater extent in the 1980's, considering the ratios cited above.

However, truth is that geopolitics is not a schoolyard brawl. And kill ratios onto themselves are irrelevant from a geopolitical perspective, what counts is the strategic outcome, where Iran has constantly stood her ground whether in the first decade of the Revolution or more recent ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Well actually, by your own logic this contention could just as well be directed at the previous statement of yours. Let me explain.
> 
> During the 1980's, the zio-Americans through their proxy Saddam martyred no less than 280.000 Iranians. Plus some 12.000 to 15.000 martyred in terrorist attacks by western-sponsored grouplets on Iranian soil. That's a total of nearly 300.000.
> 
> In response, how many of their forces were killed in operations credibly attributed to pro-Iranian fighters? 241 US Marines as well as 58 French troops at the Beirut barracks in 1983, and some 500 zionist occupation forces in south Lebanon (a total of 1050 zionist occupiers were eliminated from 1982 to 1999 according to Hezbollah). Add to it a number of individual cases, such as the CIA's regional station chief. In other words, the ratio is of about 850 to 300.000.
> 
> Now let's have a look at the contemporary period since 2000. According to US officials, local Iranian-backed Resistance forces killed over 600 G.I.'s after the 2003 invasion of Iraq. In 2006, 121 zionist military personnel perished against Hezbollah in merely one month of war waged on Lebanon (this is an official figure provided by the zionists and could thus be minimized but let's go by it for the sake of the argument). Not to mention dozens if not hundreds of Americans troops put to death in Afghanistan by Iranian-supplied elements of the Taleban from 2001 to 2021; again let's take a minimal figure, say only a hundred. In the meantime, the zionist and US regimes directly or indirectly caused the martyrdom of maybe 2500 Iranians advisers in Syria, and no more than a few dozen or a couple hundred in Iraq. Sabotage and assassinations in Iran killed less than 50 or so, less than 220 if we consider that the enemy had a hand in the downing of the Ukrainian airliner over Tehran. Total of the past 21 years, therefore: around 820 to 3000.
> 
> In other terms, if we base ourselves on "how many of were killed", the fact is that Islamic Iran's ratio against the US and Isra"el"i regimes has been a staggering hundred times more favorable in the 2000's than it used to be in the 1980's.
> 
> Conclusion: relative to casualties and material damage incurred, today Iran is retaliating against the US and the zionists much more forcefully than during the 1980's. So if we're going to imagine Iran is "ignoring" her martyrs today, then we would have to believe Iran was doing so to a far greater extent in the 1980's, considering the ratios cited above.
> 
> However, truth is that geopolitics is not a schoolyard brawl. And kill ratios onto themselves are irrelevant from a geopolitical perspective, what counts is the strategic outcome, where Iran has constantly stood her ground whether in the first decade of the Revolution or more recent ones.



The issue here is you decide to take war deaths and attribute them ALL to Israel/US and mix it in with calendestine operations that Iran did against the US. Even though during the war both US and Israel supplied Iran with weapons. That’s a perfect way of producing misleading data.

Saddam invaded Iran on his own accord. Nobody pushed him or forced him. Disputes over the oil region were there under the Shah as well except Saddam knew he couldn’t compete toe to toe with that military. He sensed an opportunity to take advantage of Iran’s revolutionary upheaval and purging of armed forces and do a blitzkrieg.

Iran had largely pushed Iraq back to its borders in the beginning of the war and Saddam was ready to accept a ceasefire and original borders. Then Iran decided it was going to take Karbala and push the war deep into Iraq. That is when Arabs/US/NATO stepped up arms to Iraq to prevent Iran from controlling southern Iraq and potentially a Shiite revolutionary wave with its 10M man basij army.

So again many of those deaths could be attributed to Iran for extending the war past the initial goal which was recovering all Iranian land lost to Iraq and return of Iran’s territorial integrity. Hindsight is 20/20 but the decision to extend the war greatly lead to extensive casualties on both sides as it became a war of attrition.

There are many valid options available to Iran to punish Israel short of raining missiles on Israeli cities. But the IRGC and Hardline factions want higher retribution costs while the politicians want to be pragmatic.

No right or wrong answer here. Time will tell.

But at some point a “brown” life needs to be worth just as much as a “white” life. Even a “Russian” life isn’t worth as much as a European (NATO) life right now. Again Russia also failed at the escalatory deterrence ladder long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> The issue here is you decide to take war deaths and attribute them ALL to Israel/US and mix it in with calendestine operations that Iran did against the US. Even though during the war both US and Israel supplied Iran with weapons. That’s a perfect way of producing misleading data.



The US and zionists used Saddam as a proxy against Iran, not just that but they empowered him to be actually capable of waging war for 8 years against Iran, hence they're as guilty as the latter of the destruction and deaths suffered by Iran.

Iranian operations against the US, France etc were a reaction to this very fact. Denying it would be akin to missing out on Iran's own rationale.

As for weapons supplies to Iran:

1) As often mentioned already, it was not a deliberate, proactive choice by the US regime. Iran literally coerced Washington into this deal by escalating in Lebanon.
2) The zionist regime had no dealings with Iran in this regard. In one instance, when Iran noticed that some of the American weapons were being sourced from old zionist stocks, she instantly interrupted the transaction.



TheImmortal said:


> Saddam invaded Iran on his own accord. Nobody pushed him or forced him. Disputes over the oil region were there under the Shah as well except Saddam knew he couldn’t compete toe to toe with that military. He sensed an opportunity to take advantage of Iran’s revolutionary upheaval and purging of armed forces and do a blitzkrieg.



Saddam was encouraged to invade Iran not only because of the revolutionary turmoil prevailing in Iran, but also because he was encouraged to do so by his foreign backers, who assured him of their support. Not unlike the US ambassador to Kuwait who shortly prior to Saddam's invasion of that country in 1990, misled the Iraqi leader by falsely suggesting that Washington wouldn't react if he was to march his troops into Kuwait.



TheImmortal said:


> Iran had largely pushed Iraq back to its borders in the beginning of the war and Saddam was ready to accept a ceasefire and original borders. Then Iran decided it was going to take Karbala and push the war deep into Iraq. That is when Arabs/US/NATO stepped up arms to Iraq to prevent Iran from controlling southern Iraq and potentially a Shiite revolutionary wave with its 10M man basij army.





TheImmortal said:


> So again many of those deaths could be attributed to Iran for extending the war past the initial goal which was recovering all Iranian land lost to Iraq and return of Iran’s territorial integrity. Hindsight is 20/20 but the decision to extend the war greatly lead to extensive casualties on both sides as it became a war of attrition.



This statement is actually rehashing the western and PGCC narrative on the Imposed War.

The truth is that Iraq never offered Iran acceptable ceasefire terms. Namely, Saddam refused to recognize his responsibility in launching the war and several other such issues. Also, history proved what the Iraqi regime's word was worth: only six days after Iran accepted the UN-sponsored ceasefire in 1988, Iraq attacked Iran a second time via the MKO, with direct backing from the Iraqi air force. This was a war weary Iraq. In 1982, chances are that Saddam would have used any hypothetical ceasefire to regroup, rearm and have his actual military invade Iranian territory again.

And yes, both eastern and western support for Saddam began as early as 1980. It was stepped up later because Iran had meanwhile reorganized her military and her state institutions had stabilized, so additional backing was needed to keep Iraq afloat.



TheImmortal said:


> There are many valid options available to Iran to punish Israel short of raining missiles on Israeli cities. But the IRGC and Hardline factions want higher retribution costs while the politicians want to be pragmatic.



Decisions of such strategic gravity won't be taken by ordinary politicians, especially liberal appeasers.



TheImmortal said:


> But at some point a “brown” life needs to be worth just as much as a “white” life. Even a “Russian” life isn’t worth as much as a European (NATO) life right now. Again Russia also failed at the escalatory deterrence ladder long ago.



As I sometimes say, geopolitics is not a schoolyard brawl. Nor is it about kill ratios but about the outcome in the big picture. 27 million Soviets were killed in WW2 versus 6,3 million Germans on the eastern front and yet the Soviet Union came out on top and was victorious. And then, the USSR itself was defeated without having a direct war waged on it.

I showed how Iran has been responding to her enemies with greater strength in the 21st century compared to the 1980's, so nobody should dwell under the wrong impression that Iran has been backing off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> The US and zionists used Saddam as a proxy against Iran, not just that but they empowered him to be actually capable of waging war for 8 years against Iran, hence they're as guilty as the latter of the destruction and deaths suffered by Iran.



Weird take considering most of Saddam’s military was in fact Russian supplied. Russia continued to supply Saddam thru the war and after.

Yet you attribute “0” deaths to Russia. Quite surprising. Like I said misleading data by you used to support your thesis.



SalarHaqq said:


> Saddam was encouraged to invade Iran not only because of the revolutionary turmoil prevailing in Iran, but also because he was encouraged to do so by his foreign backers, who assured him of their support.



Incorrect. Saddam was thinking purely for his self interest of securing Iran’s most productive oil regions.



SalarHaqq said:


> Not unlike the US ambassador to Kuwait who shortly prior to Saddam's invasion of that country in 1990, misled the Iraqi leader by falsely suggesting that Washington wouldn't react if he was to march his troops into Kuwait.



Again incorrect, Saddam was angry at Kuwait because they refused to wipe his 5B+ debt he owed them when they gave him funding (alongside Saudi Arabia’s much bigger amount) to continue his war with Iran. Saddam used the debt along with baseless lies of Kuwaiti oil disputes to justify his invasion. 

Washington had been moving forces in place for months. Saddam himself ended the negotiations.




SalarHaqq said:


> This was a war weary Iraq. In 1982, chances are that Saddam would have used any hypothetical ceasefire to regroup, rearm and have his actual military invade Iranian territory again.



No basis, just your conjecture. Violations of ceasefires happen shortly after wars end. Very common. But assuming that Saddam would try to attack again an Iranian army that had raised over 10M volunteers? Zero evidence Backed by zero facts. 

Your claim of a War weary Iraq in 1988? Again incorrect. Is that why Iraq invaded Kuwait less than 2 years later? Is that why Saddam had one of the largest standing armies in the world at the end of 1988?

Saddam in no way was war weary in 1988, he began to turn his sights on weaker targets since he failed against Iran and underestimated national resistance.




SalarHaqq said:


> And yes, both eastern and western support for Saddam began as early as 1980. It was stepped up later because Iran had meanwhile reorganized her military and her state institutions had stabilized, so additional backing was needed to keep Iraq afloat.



Russia was providing the most arms to Iraq and rebuilt their entire military. The PG Arabs bankrolled the war using more than 20B (1980’s dollars) alongside Iraqi own oil revenues. The West provided chemical precursors and intelligence targeting. 

Yet despite all this you attribute ALL the deaths in the war to America and zero to Russia or anyone else. Probably because it doesn’t fit the narrative for Russia to be our enemy in current state of politics. We absolve Russia of all their past crimes. Very 1984ish of you.

Even if there wasn’t a war with Iraq, Iran was going to push the US out of the Middle East and Lebanon. That was its message as an anti-Imperial power.



SalarHaqq said:


> Decisions of such strategic gravity won't be taken by ordinary politicians, especially liberal appeasers.



The SNSC is made up of politicians and Rahbar takes the view of the factions into account to formulate a consensus decision. Whatever IRGC recommends it is still up to the establishment to accept or deny. US military wanted to kill Solemani more than 10 years ago, it was political establishment that denied them.



SalarHaqq said:


> I showed how Iran has been responding to her enemies with greater strength in the 21st century compared to the 1980's, so nobody should dwell under the wrong impression that Iran has been backing off.



What you showed is a warped view of history to justify your opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Weird take considering most of Saddam’s military was in fact Russian supplied. Russia continued to supply Saddam thru the war and after.



1) Iraq used heavy weapons made in France and Brazil as well.
2) Support does not only take the form of weapons supplies. Iraq enjoyed live satellite imagery, supplies of precursors to manufacture chemical weapons, a US veto at the UNSC blocking a resolution meant to condemn Iraqi WMD use, and more courtesy of the west.

This should be common knowledge to Iranians.

_____

*Arming Iraq: A Chronology of U.S. Involvement*
By: John King, March 2003
https://www.iranchamber.com/history/articles/arming_iraq.php

*The Iran-Iraq War: Serving American Interests*
By: The Research Unit for Political Economy (R.U.P.E.), Mumbai (Bombay), India




__





Iran Chamber Society: History of Iran: The Iran-Iraq War: Serving American Interests


Iranian Historical & Cultural Information Center



www.iranchamber.com












TheImmortal said:


> Yet you attribute “0” deaths to Russia. Quite surprising. Like I said misleading data by you used to support your thesis.



Russia was not a sovereign state on the international stage. The USSR was. However, the Soviet Union wasn't part of the discussion at hand.



TheImmortal said:


> Incorrect. Saddam was thinking purely for his self interest of securing Iran’s most productive oil regions.



Doesn't mean he didn't receive assurances of support from his international backers.



TheImmortal said:


> Again incorrect, Saddam was angry at Kuwait because they refused to wipe his 5B+ debt he owed them when they gave him funding (alongside Saudi Arabia’s much bigger amount) to continue his war with Iran. Saddam used the debt along with baseless lies of Kuwaiti oil disputes to justify his invasion.



What I indicated does not contradict any of this. Saddam had his motivations, but the American ambassador to Kuwait misled him into believing the US would not react forcefully to an Iraqi occupation of Kuwait. This is a documented occurrence.



TheImmortal said:


> Washington had been moving forces in place for months. Saddam himself ended the negotiations.



Here you're mixing two different subjects. The US ambassador to Kuwait, April Glaspie explicitly assured Saddam that the US regime was not seeking to invest itself in his border dispute with Kuwait - a misleading, inaccurate statement. This she told Saddam *prior to Iraq's invasion of Kuwait*.

*In a now famous interview with the Iraqi leader, U.S. Ambassador April Glaspie told Saddam, ‘[W]e have no opinion on the Arab-Arab conflicts, like your border disagreement with Kuwait.’ The U.S. State Department had earlier told Saddam that Washington had ‘no special defense or security commitments to Kuwait.’ The United States may not have intended to give Iraq a green light, but that is effectively what it did.”*






WikiLeaks, April Glaspie, and Saddam Hussein


I'm generally not inclined to take issue with my FP colleagues, but David Kenner's recent posting on the WikiLeaks release of a cable recounting Saddam…




foreignpolicy.com





US troop buildup in Saudi Arabia and subsequent talks you're referencing took place* after the Iraqi invasion of Kuwait*.



TheImmortal said:


> No basis, just your conjecture. Violations of ceasefires happen shortly after wars end. Very common. But assuming that Saddam would try to attack again an Iranian army that had raised over 10M volunteers? Zero evidence Backed by zero facts.



I cited facts but you skipped them.

1) Iraq attacked Iran a second time merely six days after the 1988 ceasefire which effectively ended the war. Not only did he unleash the MKO, equipped to the teeth with armor and trained by Iraq, but he ordered the Iraqi air force to trespass into Iranian airspace and provide cover to the terrorists in their so-called Foroughe Javedan operation on Iranian soil. Thence Iran was right to doubt Saddam's sincerity whenever he uttered the word "ceasefire".






2) Iraq's 1982 ceasefire proposal was definitely sub-standard, did not conform to international norms and was therefore unacceptable for Iran. Namely, Saddam refused to acknowledge the fact that Iraq had been the aggressor, rejected having to pay reparations, did not agree to a prisoner swap, and if I'm not mistaken even fell short of recognizing the international bilateral border i.e. accepting a return to the Algiers Accord etc.



TheImmortal said:


> Your claim of a War weary Iraq in 1988? Again incorrect. Is that why Iraq invaded Kuwait less than 2 years later? Is that why Saddam had one of the largest standing armies in the world at the end of 1988?



Weary of a direct confrontation with an adversary as large and potent as Iran. Thought that would be self-explanatory. Hence why Iraq subscribed to the 1988 UN-brokered ceasefire.

And that in turn was due to Iran fighting them until 1988. In 1982, chances are Saddam had not gotten the lesson yet, and that instead of invading Iran a second time through the MKO like he did in 1988, he would have chosen to do so directly using his own forces. At any rate it was reasonable for Iranian authorities to calculate that he might be tempted by such a move.



TheImmortal said:


> Saddam in no way was war weary in 1988, he began to turn his sights on weaker targets since he failed against Iran and underestimated national resistance.



As just explained, this applied to Iraq being weary of continuing the direct large scale war with Iran specifically.



TheImmortal said:


> Russia was providing the most arms to Iraq and rebuilt their entire military. The PG Arabs bankrolled the war using more than 20B (1980’s dollars) alongside Iraqi own oil revenues. The West provided chemical precursors and intelligence targeting.



PGCC Arab regimes are western clients and vassals, their involvement was part and parcel of a broader policy of the west against Iran.

The French moreover provided top of the line, non-downgraded Super Etendard and Mirage F-1 fighter jets, as well as actual pilots to fly them on missions against Iran. The US regime entered the war directly on Iraq's side in the Persian Gulf, attacked the Iranian Navy, downed an Iranian civilian airliner.



TheImmortal said:


> Yet despite all this you attribute ALL the deaths in the war to America and zero to Russia or anyone else. Probably because it doesn’t fit the narrative for Russia to be our enemy in current state of politics. We absolve Russia of all their past crimes. Very 1984ish of you.



More like because it's unrelated to the contention I was addressing and also because it's quite impossible to attribute precisely quantified, distinct portions of Iranian casualties to each of the two hostile superpowers of the time.

But even if we include the Soviet factor into the analysis, my point will stand. For Iran retaliated against the USSR by backing Afghan Mojahedin fighting Soviet occupation of their land. You may add a couple of thousand of Soviet troops eliminated by Iranian-backed Afghan fighters to the previously determined total of 850. The number would still be vastly inferior to the 300.000 Iranian martyrs, and the obtained ratio would still be unfavorable compared to the 2000-2020 ratio calculated above.

And again, that's sort of proxy warfare is nothing the Iran of the 21st century would be reluctant to engage in because of some alleged risk-aversion.



TheImmortal said:


> Even if there wasn’t a war with Iraq, Iran was going to push the US out of the Middle East and Lebanon. That was its message as an anti-Imperial power.



Not using the same means. It's all a matter of adjusting the means to the political context.

And being subjected to direct military aggression systematically leads to radicalization, because it offers political justification both domestically and internationally for more drastic counter-measures.



TheImmortal said:


> The SNSC is made up of politicians and Rahbar takes the view of the factions into account to formulate a consensus decision. Whatever IRGC recommends it is still up to the establishment to accept or deny. US military wanted to kill Solemani more than 10 years ago, it was political establishment that denied them.



Random political factions do not get to decide on topics of extraordinary relevance to national security, including how Iran will respond to the martyrdom of shahid Soleimani. These are not ordinary, everyday matters of national security. A distinction has to be made here.

Liberals can incrementally try to weigh on the implementation of the policy at certain levels. But it won't change much at the end of the day.

Slightly more trivial security matters are another pair of shoes of course.



TheImmortal said:


> What you showed is a warped view of history to justify your opinion.



I reminded a number of historic facts and figures.

Whereas some of the assessments I just had to address, are echoing biased western narratives on recent Iranian history. Time to shed them off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> My solution is to deeply understand the ramifications of these


Your solution is to ignore the assassinations and sabatoge like they are nothing as stated by previous posts. This is by your own admission.

My solution was to hit back to impose tit for tat costs.

Reality is that too many top people in Iran and comfortable with their position and wealth and do not want to risk anything. That's why they keep sending their money out of Iran and dropping them in European banks. Contrast with Revolutionary Iran which had nothing to lose and a motivated leadership.

Leadership in Iran don't want to confront Israel directly. Otherwise these deaths would not be occurring. This attack on Parchin would not be occurring. Directing a attack on an Israeli outpost in the Golan is not difficult. They are simply not willing to escalate to re-establish deterrence.

Why? That I guess is up for discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Your solution is to ignore the assassinations and sabatoge like they are nothing as stated by previous posts. This is by your own admission.
> 
> My solution was to hit back to impose tit for tat costs.
> 
> Reality is that too many top people in Iran and comfortable with their position and wealth and do not want to risk anything. That's why they keep sending their money out of Iran and dropping them in European banks. Contrast with Revolutionary Iran which had nothing to lose and a motivated leadership.



There is no correlation between these propositions.

1) Politicians who turned their backs on the Revolution and are pursuing their own self-interest - mainly western-appeasing liberals, have no say when it comes to top level strategic decisions. It's not them who decide in what manner Iran is to confront the zio-American enemy. The present day Iranian Leadership however has no egoistic material interests and is as motivated and selfless as the 1980's Leadership.

2) It's enough to oppose US and Isra"el"i interests in a systematic fashion like the Islamic Republic is doing, and one will risk outright obliteration at the hands of said powers, which will attempt everything they deem affordable to reach bring about one's destruction. In other terms, this notion some users of this forum like to cultivate, that the Americans and zionists will let you live if you challenge them head on but refrain from escalating beyond a certain point, is genuinely delusional. They destroyed nations for much, much less than what Islamic Iran is currently undertaking to counter them.

3) I demonstrated with concrete, documented figures how Iran has been willing to confront them in a far more deadly manner during the 2000-2020 period than during the entire 1980's.



Stryker1982 said:


> Leadership in Iran don't want to confront Israel directly. Otherwise these deaths would not be occurring. This attack on Parchin would not be occurring. Directing a attack on an Israeli outpost in the Golan is not difficult. They are simply not willing to escalate to re-establish deterrence.
> 
> Why? That I guess is up for discussion.



There's an inherent self-contradiction in assessments like this. Namely, if an attack on an outpost in the Golan will increase the security of Iranian officials by deterring the enemy from conducting further assassinations or acts of sabotage, then a leadership wary of losing its privileges will rush to order just that type of an attack. If however it will trigger more assassinations and sabotage without providing concrete gains, then the answer to the question is obvious.

Also about the alleged event at Parchin: a quadcopter, seriously? This cannot even destroy the content of a large room. It's a joke. And where's evidence that an actual attack took place? To my knowledge Iran hasn't confirmed such allegations, has it?

By the way, why did Iran not mount "tit for tat retaliation" on each of the following occasions during the 1980's, when the country was allegedly more willing to escalate in order to contain its enemies? :

* A President of the Islamic Republic, shahid Rajai was assassinated.
* A Prime Minister of the Islamic Republic, shahid Bahonar, was assassinated.
* The headquarters of the main political formation, the Islamic Republic Party, were bombed resulting in the martyrdom of dozens including key figures of the Revolution and founding architects of the IR such as shahid Beheshti.
* There was an attempt on the life of another President, namely current Supreme Leader Khamenei (h.a.).
* Other leading personalities such as shahid Qoddusi were martyred in separate attacks.
* An Iranian civilian airliner was shot down by the US Navy, killing all on board.
* Several coup attempts were made including with the involvement of members of the armed forces. In one case, the judiciary found that there was a plan to dig a tunnel toward the humble residence of Imam Khomeini (r.a.) and martyr the latter.
* Infiltrators inside the system tried to sabotage Iranian policy (Mehdi Hashemi etc).
* Daily attacks, sabotage, killings by foreign-backed terrorist groups (MKO, separatists etc) for multiple years after the victory of the Revolution.

Bottom line: this idea that Iran has become a toothless tiger because revolutionary fervor supposedly subsided is definitely an illusion. Iran is pursuing the same broad policies as back then, and in fact over the past two decades Iranian counter-strikes have taken a far greater toll on the zionists and Americans compared to the damage and casualties Iran herself has incurred.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> Your solution is to ignore the assassinations and sabatoge like they are nothing as stated by previous posts. This is by your own admission.
> 
> My solution was to hit back to impose tit for tat costs.
> 
> Reality is that too many top people in Iran and comfortable with their position and wealth and do not want to risk anything. That's why they keep sending their money out of Iran and dropping them in European banks. Contrast with Revolutionary Iran which had nothing to lose and a motivated leadership.
> 
> Leadership in Iran don't want to confront Israel directly. Otherwise these deaths would not be occurring. This attack on Parchin would not be occurring. Directing a attack on an Israeli outpost in the Golan is not difficult. They are simply not willing to escalate to re-establish deterrence.
> 
> Why? That I guess is up for discussion.


Incorrect. Pleased improve your reading abilities. Whiners like you are the exact focus of psyops. Don’t play the digital victim. Iran, unlike you, doesn’t do the childish tit for tat you keep whining about. Iran’s stick is much bigger and multipronged and currently tit for tat is an option serving only idiots. Again present viable adult solutions like I have said all along. Lick your psychological wounds and grow a spine. And don’t forget to chuck the skinny pants. Sparky has exclusivity on those.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> * A President of the Islamic Republic, shahid Rajai was assassinated.
> * A Prime Minister of the Islamic Republic, shahid Bahonar, was assassinated.
> * The headquarters of the main political formation, the Islamic Republic Party, were bombed resulting in the martyrdom of dozens including key figures of the Revolution and founding architects of the IR such as shahid Beheshti.
> * There was an attempt on the life of another President, namely current Supreme Leader Khamenei (h.a.).
> * Other leading personalities such as shahid Qoddusi were martyred in separate attacks.
> * An Iranian civilian airliner was shot down by the US Navy, killing all on board.



Every single one of those things you mentioned, besides the civilian airline, was a MEK attack. Can’t absolve MEK as completely a “foreign” backed group when they were fighting alongside revolutionaries during Shan’s reign. They were one of many groups vying for power. 

I should add MEK paid the price for their treachery. Their bases were routinely bombed in Iraq. Their figures routinely assassinated in Europe. Simple search can show you this.

As for the US shooting down the airliner. The commander of the ship was tracked by Iranian intelligence and there was an attempt to place a bomb on his car at his residence in US. This is well documented. This is with Iran’s limited capabilities back then.

Nonetheless, US ended up paying over $130M in compensation to the victims. 

I understand the point you are attempting to make. I disagree with your thesis. Israel has openly today announced their “octopus doctrine” which is to attack Iran directly instead of just focusing on its proxies (tentacles).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Every single one of those things you mentioned, besides the civilian airline, was a MEK attack. Can’t absolve MEK as completely a “foreign” backed group when they were fighting alongside revolutionaries during Shan’s reign. They were one of many groups vying for power.



They were a SAVAK-infiltrated group, with some of their leaders including Rajavi himself heavily suspected of having been a "turncoat" double agent. After the Revolution, these infiltrators evidently remained in Iran and could bank on their apparent anti-shah credentials to gain a social and political status.

Also, analysts have highlighted how the Mossad, who maintained a lasting influence in SAVAK ever since it crucially contributed to setting it up, was operating its own "stay behind" network within the agency. I.e. a circle of SAVAK officers responding directly to Mossad and tasked with conducting sabotage against any anti-zionist government that might take over after a hypothetical fall of the Pahlavi regime. To engage in sabotage, what better way than infiltration? And for infiltration of a future revolutionary political order replacing the monarchy, what better way than recruiting and handling figures from amongst the opposition to the monarchy?

SAVAK officer Parviz Sabeti (frequent Bahai and crypto-Jewish Bahai surname) is said to have been in charge of these networks, from Tel Aviv where he took refuge after fleeing Iran in 1979.

So there's reason to believe that MKO terrorist operations of the 1980's, especially the most spectacular ones which targeted high ranking officials, were facilitated by support from powerful foreign intelligence services.

But either way, even if said powers weren't involved (which is very unlikely), the authorities of the Islamic Republic definitely suspected them of having had a hand in these attacks. Thus from the perspective of Iran, the west and the zionists did bear responsibility in these assassinations, killings and bombings at any rate.

Also after 1982, the French regime's support for the MKO became open and official.

In Iran's eyes retaliation against western interests was thus warranted anyway.



TheImmortal said:


> I should add MEK paid the price for their treachery. Their bases were routinely bombed in Iraq. Their figures routinely assassinated in Europe. Simple search can show you this.



I'm aware of these events. But here the discussion was focused on Iran's readiness to strike back at the zionist and US regimes.



TheImmortal said:


> As for the US shooting down the airliner. The commander of the ship was tracked by Iranian intelligence and there was an attempt to place a bomb on his car at his residence in US. This is well documented. This is with Iran’s limited capabilities back then.



Not just an attempt, the car exploded. However, it was his wife who was driving it, and he himself was not inside. He escaped unscathed.

Also, if the US regime tries to shoot down an Iranian civilian airliner today, there should be no doubt in anyone's mind that Iran will retaliate_at the very least _in an equally forceful way as with the car bombing, and probably more comprehensively even. Which is what was being discussed.



TheImmortal said:


> I understand the point you are attempting to make. I disagree with your thesis. Israel has openly today announced their “octopus doctrine” which is to attack Iran directly instead of just focusing on its proxies (tentacles).



'Good luck' trying to bring down the Islamic Republic (and provoking the balkanization of Iran which would inevitably ensue) through whatever strategy of multiple terror and sabotage attacks they envisage.

For that's their goal. Failed attempts to undermine Iran's allies were only meant as a prelude to a military aggression on Iran (or to air strikes on Iranian infrastructures), or to a policy of intensive destabilization of Iran through proxies.

What I described previously isn't only a thesis, it includes simple facts that illustrate how Iran has not become more reluctant in reacting to her enemies' provocations.


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> 'Good luck' trying to bring down the Islamic Republic (and provoking the balkanization of Iran which would inevitably ensue) through whatever strategy of multiple terror and sabotage attacks they envisage.
> 
> For that's their goal. Failed attempts to undermine Iran's allies were only meant as a prelude to a military aggression on Iran (or to air strikes on Iranian infrastructures), or to a policy of intensive destabilization of Iran through proxies.
> 
> What I described previously isn't only a thesis, it includes simple facts that illustrate how Iran has not become more reluctant in reacting to her enemies' provocations.



I don’t believe Octupus Doctrine aims to bring down IR of Iran by itself. But rather degrade Iranian capability over time. The thinking is eventually unqualified officers rise the ranks. We see that in Putin’s army where many commanders are quiet inept.

Unlike every other coup in modern times that is led by army officials, Iran has a counter army (IRGC) that will defend against such an unlikely attempt. So a very good fail safe that the IR of Iran placed back in the day. Furthermore, said IRGC has thru it’s conglomerates and subsidiaries indirect/direct control of up to 40% of a 500B-1T economy. So the collapse of Iran is highly unlikely from that regard.

How could it happen (outside of direct intervention)? I am not sure. You basically need most of the population to riot and Bazaars to shut down like back in Shah’s days. But even then IRGC will not go anywhere. They will stay till the end since their control military and economically means they will have a say at the table for any future form of government which likely won’t be too different than the current form, maybe a tad bit more secular.

Balkanization without direct intervention seems also unlikely as IRGC across the entire multi ethnic regions of Iran are homogenous unlike Syria where Druze, Christians, Kurds, Alawites, Sunnis, etc had their own “enclaves”.

Artesh has also been blended with former IRGC commanders (Bagheri being one of them) so mass desertion by Artesh seems unlikely. Nor is their any figure within that group such as a Hiftar that could rally troops to his side. Although one cannot discount the possibility of such an individual arising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

*Smart moves by Iran.. watch out Trump ,Iran is in your backyard!)

Iran Repairing and becoming part owner of 3 oil refineries in Latin America...supplying them with Iranian Oil ..

1- El Palito refinery in Venezuela





2- Paraguana refinery in Venezuela (largest in Venezuela 3rd largest in the world)




3-El Suprem Somni de Bolívar,in Nicaragua ($4 billion dollar project semi finished )



*



https://www.sharghdaily.com/Section-news-3/845627-iran-considering-investing-in-refinery-in-nicaragua










خبرگزاری فارس - آغاز صادرات نفت به پالایشگاه‌های فراسرزمینی/ ایران سهامدار 3 پالایشگاه نفتی در آمریکای لاتین می‌شود


در سفر وزیر نفت ایران به کشورهای آمریکای لاتین، بستر مناسبی برای سهامدار شدن ایران در 3 پالایشگاه فراسرزمینی و آغاز صادرات نفت سنگین ایران به ونزوئلا فراهم شد.



www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Yesterday Ukraine lost atleast 5 airplanes, four SU-25 and one MIG-29, one Mi-8 helicopter and one Bayraktar


aryobarzan said:


> *Smart moves by Iran.. watch out Trump ,Iran is in your backyard!)
> 
> Iran Repairing and becoming part owner of 3 oil refineries in Latin America...supplying them with Iranian Oil ..
> 
> 1- El Palito refinery in Venezuela
> View attachment 849214
> 
> 2- Paraguana refinery in Venezuela (largest in Venezuela 3rd largest in the world)
> View attachment 849215
> 
> 3-El Suprem Somni de Bolívar,in Nicaragua ($4 billion dollar project semi finished )
> View attachment 849216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sharghdaily.com/Section-news-3/845627-iran-considering-investing-in-refinery-in-nicaragua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - آغاز صادرات نفت به پالایشگاه‌های فراسرزمینی/ ایران سهامدار 3 پالایشگاه نفتی در آمریکای لاتین می‌شود
> 
> 
> در سفر وزیر نفت ایران به کشورهای آمریکای لاتین، بستر مناسبی برای سهامدار شدن ایران در 3 پالایشگاه فراسرزمینی و آغاز صادرات نفت سنگین ایران به ونزوئلا فراهم شد.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

3d house printing in iran

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528809132815527943

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Sineva said:


> 3d house printing in iran
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528809132815527943


It was cool and fun, yet somehow i wanted to see some tests


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> It was cool and fun, yet somehow i wanted to see some tests


The structure would be layers after layers of nanoparticles. If there be no serious problem with what they are using its bound to be stronger than normal structures that are built brick by brick

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> The structure would be layers after layers of nanoparticles. If there be no serious problem with what they are using its bound to be stronger than normal structures that are built brick by brick


What will they do about airflow inside such buildings ?


----------



## Cancerous Tumor



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zartosht

Is america the most cowardice country on earth? If them picking on tiny defensless countries wasnt enough proof watch this:

crazy thug assaults woman on a full metro, and nobody bats an eye






In Iran, his life expectancy would have been measured in seconds if some crazy lunatic started attacking women in public like that....

The school shooting in texas. Their "brave cops" were literally waiting outside for 45 minutes, too cowardice and gutless to go and confront the gunman slaughtering small children...

The parkland shooting was a similar event. Cowardice cop, refused to enter the school and confront the gunman when children were being slaughtered....

cowardice seems to be a central part of american culture..... The United states of america... home of the coward, land of the slave

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## raptor22

raptor22 said:


> Well so far nothing incredible for me ... I don't see any serious economical reforms ...
> 
> Stupid thing done by him:
> Car prices ...
> Saying he would Make 1 million houses ...
> What he said about "monetary base" پایه پولی
> His silence about Esfehan ..
> 
> But still it is soon to judge...


Still government is afraid of any serious economical reform or even doesn't know the fact that its policy must be explained to people ... disappointing ... hope God would not take away his mercy from us and this country ,,, clock ticking ...


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

zartosht said:


> Is america the most cowardice country on earth? If them picking on tiny defensless countries wasnt enough proof watch this:
> 
> crazy thug assaults woman on a full metro, and nobody bats an eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Iran, his life expectancy would have been measured in seconds if some crazy lunatic started attacking women in public like that....
> 
> The school shooting in texas. Their "brave cops" were literally waiting outside for 45 minutes, too cowardice and gutless to go and confront the gunman slaughtering small children...
> 
> The parkland shooting was a similar event. Cowardice cop, refused to enter the school and confront the gunman when children were being slaughtered....
> 
> cowardice seems to be a central part of american culture..... The United states of america... home of the coward, land of the slave


They want to promote and spread their beautiful advanced human right culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> I don’t believe Octupus Doctrine aims to bring down IR of Iran by itself. But rather degrade Iranian capability over time.



The strategic objective of the zionist entity and of the US regime is to bring down not just the Islamic Republic i.e. the guardian of Iran, but Iran herself as a unified nation-state and as a civilization. Knowing that a downfall of the Islamic Republic's political order would automatically lead to a dismantling of Iran, because the enemy has extensively prepared the ground for such an outcome, especially by propping up separatist grouplets and by instructing mainstream opposition to endorse the separatist agenda (hence why from Reza Diba to Maryam Rajavi, all are now calling for "federalization" of Iran along so-called "ethnic" lines) .

This is reflected in zionist think tank papers, such as this recent one:

https://besacenter.org/dismantle-iran-now/

As well as older documents and statements reaching as far back as Bernard Lewis' speech decades ago at another zionist think tank advocating balkanization of Iran, or the early 1980's Oded Yinon doctrine, as well as policy papers of US neocons and lib-hawks since 2001.

They will not settle for anything less. Thus, in their minds any degradation of Iranian capability will only be seen as an intermediary stage towards the final goal that is Iran's destruction plain and simple.

However, this too is bound to fail. Iran has steadily been strengthening her capabilities while none of the various strategies devised by her enemies has managed to halt Iran's rise. This latest doctrinal iteration in the zio-American plot against Iran comes on the heels of long series of failures, and its chances of success are no better than previous efforts.



TheImmortal said:


> Unlike every other coup in modern times that is led by army officials, Iran has a counter army (IRGC) that will defend against such an unlikely attempt. So a very good fail safe that the IR of Iran placed back in the day. Furthermore, said IRGC has thru it’s conglomerates and subsidiaries indirect/direct control of up to 40% of a 500B-1T economy. So the collapse of Iran is highly unlikely from that regard.
> 
> How could it happen (outside of direct intervention)? I am not sure. You basically need most of the population to riot and Bazaars to shut down like back in Shah’s days. But even then IRGC will not go anywhere. They will stay till the end since their control military and economically means they will have a say at the table for any future form of government which likely won’t be too different than the current form, maybe a tad bit more secular.
> 
> Balkanization without direct intervention seems also unlikely as IRGC across the entire multi ethnic regions of Iran are homogenous unlike Syria where Druze, Christians, Kurds, Alawites, Sunnis, etc had their own “enclaves”.
> 
> Artesh has also been blended with former IRGC commanders (Bagheri being one of them) so mass desertion by Artesh seems unlikely. Nor is their any figure within that group such as a Hiftar that could rally troops to his side. Although one cannot discount the possibility of such an individual arising.



These are some of the reasons why Iran is such a hard nut to crack for her existential enemies. So much the better.

But Iran must never lower her guard nor remain passive in the face of enemy plots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> The strategic objective of the zionist entity and of the US regime is to bring down not just the Islamic Republic i.e. the guardian of Iran, but Iran herself as a unified nation-state and as a civilization. Knowing that a downfall of the Islamic Republic's political order would automatically lead to a dismantling of Iran, because the enemy has extensively prepared the ground for such an outcome, especially by propping up separatist grouplets and by instructing mainstream opposition to endorse the separatist agenda (hence why from Reza Diba to Maryam Rajavi, all are now calling for "federalization" of Iran along so-called "ethnic" lines) .
> 
> This is reflected in zionist think tank papers, such as this recent one:
> 
> https://besacenter.org/dismantle-iran-now/
> 
> As well as older documents and statements reaching as far back as Bernard Lewis' speech decades ago at another zionist think tank advocating balkanization of Iran, or the early 1980's Oded Yinon doctrine, as well as policy papers of US neocons and lib-hawks since 2001.
> 
> They will not settle for anything less. Thus, in their minds any degradation of Iranian capability will only be seen as an intermediary stage towards the final goal that is Iran's destruction plain and simple.
> 
> However, this too is bound to fail. Iran has steadily been strengthening her capabilities while none of the various strategies devised by her enemies has managed to halt Iran's rise. This latest doctrinal iteration in the zio-American plot against Iran comes on the heels of long series of failures, and its chances of success are no better than previous efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> These are some of the reasons why Iran is such a hard nut to crack for her existential enemies. So much the better.
> 
> But Iran must never lower her guard nor remain passive in the face of enemy plots.



Israel doesn’t want to “accept” Iran into the world club. Because it will be a counter weight to it. Even former head of intelligence for Israel said an agreement is needed rather than no agreement. Even the Israeli’s told Biden during their meeting that pulling out of deal by Trump was a mistake.

However, again decisions are unfortunately made by unqualified politicians with maximalist positions. That is what the world has become in last 50 years. Politicians no longer want to compromise even in America’s own Congress on domestic issues. It’s a “my way or highway mentality”.

So the default option for Israel politicians has become no deal and let Iran suffer economically. Even though they know this option will yield no long term strategic gains. To them it makes no difference, they are merely kicking the can down to the next “Bibi” to come to the problem. After all, they just want to keep their job and pick the viewpoint that gets them re-elected or pays them the most vis a vi lobbyists.

They did this to China in 1960’s thru 1970’s and now Pakistan which is leaving US orbit and embracing Chinese orbit. This is a Pakistan that has been a US “ally” in some form since 1950’s arguably longer than Iran ever was.

.


----------



## jauk

Khodai, Parchin, Iranian Tanker. Clearly the 'negotiations' are continuing. Iran ahead 40-0 in overtime.


----------



## SalarHaqq

zartosht said:


> Is america the most cowardice country on earth? If them picking on tiny defensless countries wasnt enough proof watch this:
> 
> crazy thug assaults woman on a full metro, and nobody bats an eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Iran, his life expectancy would have been measured in seconds if some crazy lunatic started attacking women in public like that....
> 
> The school shooting in texas. Their "brave cops" were literally waiting outside for 45 minutes, too cowardice and gutless to go and confront the gunman slaughtering small children...
> 
> The parkland shooting was a similar event. Cowardice cop, refused to enter the school and confront the gunman when children were being slaughtered....
> 
> cowardice seems to be a central part of american culture..... The United states of america... home of the coward, land of the slave



Unbelievable! In Iran the type would be made short work of in a matter of seconds.

Something I've been pondering, which further illustrates how much more secure Iran is compared to not just the USA but also to Canada and your average EU contry, is the fact that in Iran, when you choose to pay for something with a credit card, you will pass the card to the seller and loudly announce your card's secret code, which they will then enter into the payment terminal! The first time I witnessed this in Iran I couldn't believe my eyes.

Can you imagine if this was the norm in America or Europe? It would instantly give rise to a new form of criminal activity, with some thugs systematically listening in when clients tell the cashier their credit card code, following them outside the store, robbing the card and happily walking to a nearby ATM to withdraw money.

Iranians really should start researching what everyday life for most citizens is like in the west, and do so independently rather than to rely on organized fake news outlets such as the BBC, Manoto, Saudi International as well as Telegram and Instagram. Then most of the recalcitrant ones will realize how lucky they are in so many respects to be in Iran and not in the west, and that they actually have it much better than they like to imagine as a result of their permanent exposure to the enemy's massive propaganda and psy-ops.

_____

Dariush Sajjadi on Faeghe Atashin aka "Googoosh", symbol of a vanishing category of Iranians and the era they idealize:






The psychological conundrum of oppositionist Iranians engulfed in negativity who constantly moan as a result of being impacted by enemy propaganda and psy-ops:






_____

Hajj Raisi keeps correcting the erring ways of the liberal, western-appeasing Rohani administration!



Cancerous Tumor said:


>



Iran, Tajikistan Sign 17 Agreements ​
May, 30, 2022 - 14:04




TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran and the Republic of Tajikistan signed 17 documents on cooperation in various fields at the conclusion of a high-profile meeting co-chaired by the presidents of the two nations in Tehran.​
President of the Republic of Tajikistan Emomali Rahmon, who arrived in Tehran on Monday for an official visit, co-chaired the joint meeting of high-ranking delegations with his Iranian counterpart Ebrahim Raisi.

At the conclusion of the meeting, senior officials from the two countries signed 17 cooperation agreements. The documents entail political, economic and trade cooperation between Tehran and Dushanbe, relations in the transportation sector, joint investment, new technologies, environmental issues, the energy sector, sports interaction, judicial cooperation, research and training, as well as the tourism industry.

Raisi made his first official visit as the Iranian president to Tajikistan in September 2021.

In comments on Sunday, the spokesperson for Iran’s Customs Office said the trade relations between Iran and Tajikistan have begun to rise by several times following Raisi’s trip to Dushanbe.

Ruhollah Latifi said the figures show a 489% rise in the weight and a 463% rise in the value of trade exchanges between Iran and Tajikistan in the previous Iranian year compared to a year earlier.





__





Iran, Tajikistan Opposed to Foreign Presence in Region: Raisi - Politics news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran and Tajikistan share the view that outsiders have no place in the region, regional issues need to be resolved by its own countries, and an inclusive government should be formed in Afghanistan, Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi said.




www.tasnimnews.com





- - - - -
Iran, Tajikistan Opposed to Foreign Presence in Region: Raisi ​
May, 30, 2022 - 17:01
TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran and Tajikistan share the view that outsiders have no place in the region, regional issues need to be resolved by its own countries, and an inclusive government should be formed in Afghanistan, Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi said.​
In comments after a meeting with his Tajik counterpart Emomali Rahmon, held in Tehran on Monday, Raisi said the new agreements signed today would help the two countries make great strides in the enhancement of relations.

Iran and Tajikistan are determined to strengthen their political, economic, trade, and cultural ties and promote cooperation in various fields, such as the energy industry, tourism, science and technology, as well as the mining sector, the Iranian president noted, saying the two Persian-speaking nations can turn their bilateral ties into perfect regional and international relations.

“We hold a common view about regional issues and agree that outsiders should not be present in the region. The presence of outsiders (in the region) would by no means create security,” Raisi underlined.

He emphasized that regional issues should be resolved through dialogue, negotiations and meetings among the regional countries themselves.
The president also stated that Iran and Tajikistan maintain that an inclusive government should be formed in neighboring Afghanistan, one that represents all Afghan parties and ethnic groups.

“The security of Afghanistan is highly significant for the Islamic Republic of Iran and Tajikistan,” he noted, adding that Tehran and Dushanbe are both concerned about the presence of terrorists in Afghanistan and urge that the Afghan people should enjoy peace.

Raisi also highlighted the common views of Iran and Tajikistan about the fight against terrorism, drug trafficking and organized crimes.

“Twenty years of presence of NATO and the US in Afghanistan resulted in nothing but war, bloodshed and destruction,” he deplored.

On Monday morning, the Iranian and Tajik presidents co-chaired a joint meeting of high-ranking delegations, at the conclusion of which the two sides signed 17 cooperation agreements.

The documents entail political, economic and trade cooperation between Tehran and Dushanbe, relations in the transportation sector, joint investment, new technologies, environmental issues, the energy sector, sports interaction, judicial cooperation, research and training, as well as the tourism industry.





__





Iran, Tajikistan Opposed to Foreign Presence in Region: Raisi - Politics news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Iran and Tajikistan share the view that outsiders have no place in the region, regional issues need to be resolved by its own countries, and an inclusive government should be formed in Afghanistan, Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi said.




www.tasnimnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Israel doesn’t want to “accept” Iran into the world club. Because it will be a counter weight to it. Even former head of intelligence for Israel said an agreement is needed rather than no agreement. Even the Israeli’s told Biden during their meeting that pulling out of deal by Trump was a mistake.
> 
> However, again decisions are unfortunately made by unqualified politicians with maximalist positions. That is what the world has become in last 50 years. Politicians no longer want to compromise even in America’s own Congress on domestic issues. It’s a “my way or highway mentality”.
> 
> So the default option for Israel politicians has become no deal and let Iran suffer economically. Even though they know this option will yield no long term strategic gains. To them it makes no difference, they are merely kicking the can down to the next “Bibi” to come to the problem. After all, they just want to keep their job and pick the viewpoint that gets them re-elected or pays them the most vis a vi lobbyists.
> 
> They did this to China in 1960’s thru 1970’s and now Pakistan which is leaving US orbit and embracing Chinese orbit. This is a Pakistan that has been a US “ally” in some form since 1950’s arguably longer than Iran ever was.



Iran isn't viewed through the same lense as China (and even as Pakistan) by either the zionist entity or the US. Iran is located in a region where zionists have no tolerance for large and potentially powerful nation-states. Hence why western military interventions in the region (West Asia and North Africa) over the past 20 years have almost systematically led to balkanization and disruption of territorial integrity of targeted nation-states.

Acceptance into the "world club" is something that's non-consensual in Iran itself, because such a step would potentially imply abandonment of the goals of the Revolution, which the revolutionary core of the Islamic Republic understands well and is therefore opposing "normalization" in the sense of having to consider the current global order as legitimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

*Iran’s enriched uranium stockpile is now 18 times 2015 deal limit, UN watchdog says*
Tehran has amassed more than 3,800 kilos of material, IAEA reports, after detecting radioactivity at potential undeclared nuclear sites​By AGENCIES and TOI STAFFToday, 7:48 pmUpdated at 8:43 pm 



Various centrifuge machines line a hall at the Natanz Uranium Enrichment Facility, on April 17, 2021. (Screenshot, Islamic Republic Iran Broadcasting-IRIB, via AP)

The UN nuclear watchdog said Monday that it estimated Iran’s stockpile of enriched uranium had grown to more than 18 times the limit laid down in Tehran’s 2015 deal with world powers.

The International Atomic Energy Agency said in its latest report on Iran’s nuclear program that it “estimated that, as of May 15, 2022, Iran’s total enriched stockpile was 3,809.3 kilograms.”

The limit in the 2015 deal was set at 300 kilograms (660 pounds) of a specific compound, the equivalent of 202.8 kilograms of uranium. The report also said that Iran is continuing its enrichment of uranium to levels higher than the 3.67 percent limit in the deal.


The stockpile of uranium enriched up to 20% is now estimated to be 238.4 kilograms, up 56.3 kilograms since the last report in March, while the amount enriched to 60% stands at 43.1 kilograms, an increase of 9.9 kilograms.

Enrichment levels of around 90% are required for use in a nuclear weapon.


Any technical and political insights on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Btw maker of TB-2 said today his firm can produce 200 drones a year.

Seems very low, likely due to foreign parts needed to assemble it. Iran could probably produce that many M-6 in 2-3 months.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Supreme Leader: Focusing on internal capacities disables superpowers' weapon of sanctions ​ 

 
Tehran, IRNA – Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei said on Monday evening that sanctions are major powers' weapon against nations of the world, and underscored that what disables this weapon is paying attention to the internal strengths and capacities.


----------



## aryobarzan

Randoms from Iran:

*Persepolis*









*ISFAHAN ancient bridge *









*Do not F**k with Iran photo*





*Imam Reza shrine,Mashhad





Saddi Shrine ,shiraz





Kurdistan village





Northern Iran



*





*Iranian fortress



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## drmeson

Without reverse search, name this guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> Without reverse search, name this guy



Imagined photo-realistic portrait of emperor Cyrus I (Omid Dana had made a program about this, hence how I knew).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

The latest special operations analysis from the best source on earth:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531626672709062662


----------



## _Nabil_

Economy
May 31, 2022, 1:40 PM
Envoy:​Brazil to boost ties with Iran in various fields​





TEHRAN, May 31 (MNA) – Brazilian Ambassador to Iran Laudemar Goncalves de Aguiar Neto said on Tuesday that Brazil seeks to bolster ties with Iran in petrochemicals, nanotechnology, and industry.

Brazilian Ambassador to Iran met and held talks with the CEO of Iran Tractor Manufacturing Company Mostafa Vahidzadeh on Tuesday.

Referring to Brazil's economic relations with Iran, he said that the agricultural sector has a high volume of these ties.
Pointing to the unilateral sanctions on Iran, he noted that Brazil seeks to bolster relations with Iran in petrochemicals, *nanotechnology* as well as industry.

Stressing that Brazil is against any sanctions and tensions, the Brazilian ambassador expressed hope that the imposed sanctions on Iran would be lifted and relations between Iran and Brazil would be developed more than before.

Vahidzadeh, for his part, called for promoting trade relations between Iran and Brazil

_Looks like Brazil is asking for technology transfer in nanotechnology from Iran 👌_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

_Nabil_ said:


> Economy
> May 31, 2022, 1:40 PM
> Envoy:​Brazil to boost ties with Iran in various fields​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEHRAN, May 31 (MNA) – Brazilian Ambassador to Iran Laudemar Goncalves de Aguiar Neto said on Tuesday that Brazil seeks to bolster ties with Iran in petrochemicals, nanotechnology, and industry.
> 
> Brazilian Ambassador to Iran met and held talks with the CEO of Iran Tractor Manufacturing Company Mostafa Vahidzadeh on Tuesday.
> 
> Referring to Brazil's economic relations with Iran, he said that the agricultural sector has a high volume of these ties.
> Pointing to the unilateral sanctions on Iran, he noted that Brazil seeks to bolster relations with Iran in petrochemicals, *nanotechnology* as well as industry.
> 
> Stressing that Brazil is against any sanctions and tensions, the Brazilian ambassador expressed hope that the imposed sanctions on Iran would be lifted and relations between Iran and Brazil would be developed more than before.
> 
> Vahidzadeh, for his part, called for promoting trade relations between Iran and Brazil
> 
> _Looks like Brazil is asking for technology transfer in nanotechnology from Iran 👌_


Thats what it looks like from my end too....i guess we're noticing an emerging pattern of countries just coming out with new deals with Iran - Tajikistan did it with the drones factory setup there, now Brazil...some dictator has declined, and that must be the reason some of these countries are being less afraid, and following their independent goals and objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

drmeson said:


> Without reverse search, name this guy


The king of the kings,The almighty Syrus the Great


----------



## TheImmortal

What did I say? Soon we will seen Iranian Javelin.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531590813989609472


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531656853456752642

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Imagined photo-realistic portrait of emperor Cyrus I (Omid Dana had made a program about this, hence how I knew).


more like based on Ahmadinejad photo.
there is no image of Cyrus or skeleton of cyrus to base the photo on
only this , if you can base a photo on it , you are welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

925boy said:


> Thats what it looks like from my end too....i guess we're noticing an emerging pattern of countries just coming out with new deals with Iran - Tajikistan did it with the drones factory setup there, now Brazil...some dictator has declined, and that must be the reason some of these countries are being less afraid, and following their independent goals and objectives.


You should listen to Nadimi’s excellent geopolitical analysis channel. He touches on various global event, unpacks, and analyses them in a pretty knowledgeable way.


----------



## jauk

France’s own recent Millennium Challenge exercise (Polaris) with devastating results. This time, purportedly, with Russian and Chinese theoretical opponents.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531650868948668417

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Purported remains of Iranian UAVs downed in Israel:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Sukhoi, MiG merged with United Aircraft Corporation — press service​The UAC Board of Directors approved the merger in November 2021 and shareholders of three companies supported it in January 2022

MOSCOW, June 1. /TASS/. Sukhoi and MiG companies merged with the United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), a member of the Rostec state corporation, press service of UAC said on Wednesday.
"Relevant records were made on June 1 in the United State Register of Legal Entities," the press service said. The UAC Board of Directors approved the merger in November 2021 and shareholders of three companies supported it in January 2022, it added.
"The implemented restructuring ends an important stage in corporate transformation of UAC, which implies in particular the transition from the three-tier to the two-tier governance system in the corporation. Sukhoi and MiG brands, strong and known worldwide, will remain in produced aircraft and reputed designer schools will continue developing," Rostec CEO Sergey Chemezov said in a comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sineva

jauk said:


> Purported remains of Iranian UAVs downed in Israel:


from the looks of the 2 cylinder engine and its mounting,I`d say its probably an ababil 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Just when you think the americans cant get anymore 💩feces eating💩 insane-in-the-brain crazy.....they do:

*Rubio, Colleagues Introduce Legislation Countering Iran-China Ties*
Specifically, the* Iran China Accountability Act *would:

Require any nuclear agreement to be ratified by a two-thirds vote of the U.S. Senate;
Prohibit the obligation or expenditure of any funds for a nuclear agreement until:
Iran terminates all agreements involving the transfer of funds from China and terminates strategic security and military partnerships with China,
Iran terminates all ties and transfers of cash to Iranian proxy forces (including Hamas)
Iran verifies the destruction of all chemical weapons/materials/infrastructure, and
*The CCP ceases the incarceration of Uyghurs;* [WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FVCK DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH IRAN!?]

Require a report from the Secretary of State to Congress detailing how any future agreement with Iran would meet each requirement listed above; and
Condemn Hamas-incited terrorist attacks on Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Abid123

jauk said:


> France’s own recent Millennium Challenge exercise (Polaris) with devastating results. This time, purportedly, with Russian and Chinese theoretical opponents.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531650868948668417


French navy is also tiny compared to the USN. Even North Korea could destroy a french carrier group without much problem, let alone Russia or China.


----------



## OldTwilight

SalarHaqq said:


> Imagined photo-realistic portrait of emperor Cyrus I (Omid Dana had made a program about this, hence how I knew).


Darius the unlucky


----------



## TheImmortal

Hackers linked to Iran targeted Boston Children’s Hospital, FBI director says - The Boston Globe


Hackers sponsored by the Iranian government last year attempted to conduct a “despicable” cyber attack against Boston Children’s Hospital, FBI Director Christopher Wray said Wednesday.




www.bostonglobe.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> more like based on Ahmadinejad photo.
> there is no image of Cyrus or skeleton of cyrus to base the photo on
> only this , if you can base a photo on it , you are welcome



I know as well as you that there's no contemporary representation of Cyrus other than that relief, nor any skeletal remains to base graphic depictions on. Of course it's a free interpretation by some artist. Hence my use of the adjective 'imagined'. My statement does not contradict what you just said.


----------



## jauk

Abid123 said:


> French navy is also tiny compared to the USN. Even North Korea could destroy a french carrier group without much problem, let alone Russia or China.


Yep. Self-aggrandizement.


----------



## TheImmortal

https://on.mktw.net/3NLfy76

Well looks like Russians got backstabbed by the Arabs. Music to my ears for Russia kissing Baboon Arabia’s *** all these years and shunning Iran.

Karma sucks for bloated Putin. Should have made an alliance with the Persians Comrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532084932415307776


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Deputy FM: Iran proposes single SCO currency ​ 

 
Tehran, IRNA – Iran has proposed that the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO) introduce a new single currency for trade by its member states.

The announcement was made by Mehdi Safari, Iran's Foreign Minister for Economic Diplomacy on Wednesday.

He said that the Islamic Republic made the proposal in a letter it sent to the Shanghai Cooperation Organization almost two months ago.

Safari added that the country will make follow-ups and expressed hope that the proposal is approved by the organization.

He also said that the use of a single currency by the SCO member states help them resolve issues they face in trade.

Any suggestion guys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Deputy FM: Iran proposes single SCO currency​
> 
> 
> Tehran, IRNA – Iran has proposed that the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO) introduce a new single currency for trade by its member states.
> 
> The announcement was made by Mehdi Safari, Iran's Foreign Minister for Economic Diplomacy on Wednesday.
> 
> He said that the Islamic Republic made the proposal in a letter it sent to the Shanghai Cooperation Organization almost two months ago.
> 
> Safari added that the country will make follow-ups and expressed hope that the proposal is approved by the organization.
> 
> He also said that the use of a single currency by the SCO member states help them resolve issues they face in trade.
> 
> Any suggestion guys ?



Getting China on board will be tough.

Also India and China hate each other. A bit of a weird organization SCO is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Getting China on board will be tough.
> 
> Also India and China hate each other. A bit of a weird organization SCO is.


what about name ?

Weirder than France and Germany ?


----------



## jauk

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Deputy FM: Iran proposes single SCO currency​
> 
> 
> Tehran, IRNA – Iran has proposed that the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO) introduce a new single currency for trade by its member states.
> 
> The announcement was made by Mehdi Safari, Iran's Foreign Minister for Economic Diplomacy on Wednesday.
> 
> He said that the Islamic Republic made the proposal in a letter it sent to the Shanghai Cooperation Organization almost two months ago.
> 
> Safari added that the country will make follow-ups and expressed hope that the proposal is approved by the organization.
> 
> He also said that the use of a single currency by the SCO member states help them resolve issues they face in trade.
> 
> Any suggestion guys ?


First question that comes to mind is 'why?'. What's the cost/benefit analysis?
I'm also not clear what 'single currency' means. Is this a bench mark proxy item with no physical existence other than how local currencies can calculate trade direct (i.e. instead of the current dollar/Euro mechanisms) OR is it a REAL currency like the Euro? I'm not clear about the need of a Euro-esqe currency when the former may very well do. Of course the former also presents complexities like how is the benchmark calculated. At the end, perhaps the thinking should be away from broad unification of 'things' which again is fundamental to globalization, IMO. Putting on my rogue thinking cap I fundamentally question the need for unifying these types of things.


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> what about name ?
> 
> Weirder than France and Germany ?


 
France and Germany don’t hate each other. Not sure what point you are trying to make there. 

EU was founded in 1993, not 1943.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

jauk said:


> First question that comes to mind is 'why?'. What's the cost/benefit analysis?
> I'm also not clear what 'single currency' means. Is this a bench mark proxy item with no physical existence other than how local currencies can calculate trade direct (i.e. instead of the current dollar/Euro mechanisms) OR is it a REAL currency like the Euro? I'm not clear about the need of a Euro-esqe currency when the former may very well do. Of course the former also presents complexities like how is the benchmark calculated. At the end, perhaps the thinking should be away from broad unification of 'things' which again is fundamental to globalization, IMO. Putting on my rogue thinking cap I fundamentally question the need for unifying these types of things.


Why ? no Idea
it's cool man 

Yuppe , Royan


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> France and Germany don’t hate each other. Not sure what point you are trying to make there.
> 
> EU was founded in 1993, not 1943.


If europeans moved on from their issues with eachother certainly China and India can do the same.


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> If europeans moved on from their issues with eachother certainly China and India can do the same.



Europeans didn’t “move on” from their issues. They physically had two world wars with tens of millions of casualties. Then the West systemically chased Nazi regime elements all across the world and executed them.

Even today they are still putting on trial Nazi prison guards who were 15 years old at the time.

So India and China isn’t going to stop anytime soon. Especially with India being USA largest trading partner and part of the “Quad” ment to contain China.

This is why it’s hard for SCO to be a true security organization or economic powerhouse. As long as two arch enemies are inside it, then West will exploit that fissure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Europeans didn’t “move on” from their issues. They physically had two world wars with tens of millions of casualties. Then the West systemically chased Nazi regime elements all across the world and executed them.
> 
> Even today they are still putting on trial Nazi prison guards who were 15 years old at the time.
> 
> So India and China isn’t going to stop anytime soon. Especially with India being USA largest trading partner and part of the “Quad” ment to contain China.
> 
> This is why it’s hard for SCO to be a true security organization or economic powerhouse. As long as two arch enemies are inside it, then West will exploit that fissure.


China and US have better trade compared to India and US.

In Europe they created multiple systems until their cooperation reached to this level.

problems of China vs India are not even close to Russia vs Iran.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> China and US have better trade compared to India and US.



Times are changing





__





The US overtakes China as India's top trade partner


India's joining of the US-led Indo-Pacific trade initiative will boost their ties further.




qz.com





They will do to China eventually what they did to Russia. It just takes more time to “de couple” from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Exclusive: IRGC Killed A Quds Force Colonel On Suspicion Of Espionage - Sources


Iran International’s sources in Iran say that another commander of IRGC Quds Force unit 840 died under suspicious circumstances in Karaj on Monday, May 30.




www.iranintl.com





Whatever the real story is. Another assassination or IRGC taking out a mole. This is quite a volatile time.

Plan “B” seems to be in motion or at least beginning.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> what about name ?
> 
> Weirder than France and Germany ?



France and Germany are close since 1945, but there's the case of Greece and Turkey: two quite antagonistic states, both members to NATO (a military alliance, ironically).

India and China's bilateral issues haven't led to confrontations as intense as those which opposed Germany and France. In particular, there have been skirmishes and border clashes but no full scale war (and the MAD principle will ensure that no such war shall take place between these nuclear powers).

_____



TheImmortal said:


> France and Germany don’t hate each other. Not sure what point you are trying to make there.
> 
> EU was founded in 1993, not 1943.



The European union was founded in 1957 with the Treaty of Rome ratified by its six founding members (although the name was different - it was called European Economic Community back then). 1992 is the year of the Maastricht Treaty, one of several follow-on accords extending the depth and reach of the supranational organization (modifications to the Treaty of Rome, essentially). But the year of this organization's creation is considered to be 1957.



TheImmortal said:


> Exclusive: IRGC Killed A Quds Force Colonel On Suspicion Of Espionage - Sources
> 
> 
> Iran International’s sources in Iran say that another commander of IRGC Quds Force unit 840 died under suspicious circumstances in Karaj on Monday, May 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iranintl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the real story is. Another assassination or IRGC taking out a mole. This is quite a volatile time.
> 
> Plan “B” seems to be in motion or at least beginning.



Iran International = Saudi propaganda. To be taken with a truckload of salt until input from other (in particular Iranian) sources is available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> The European union was founded in 1957 with the Treaty of Rome ratified by its six founding members. 1992 is the year of the Maastricht Treaty, one of multiple follow-on accords extending the depth and extension of the supranational organization. But the year of its creation is 1957.



You are correct. I am wrong here. Essential point remains, France and Germany weren’t arch enemies after WW2. As Nazi ideology was hunted to the ends of the earth (Argentina).

While anything is possible and India and China could one day have cordial relations. It seems unlikely as India panders to the West Imperialist world order.



SalarHaqq said:


> Iran International = Saudi propaganda. To be taken with a truckload of salt until input from other (in particular Iranian) sources is available.



A name was given. Not long till we find out if this individual existed in capacity they say he did.


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> First question that comes to mind is 'why?'. What's the cost/benefit analysis?
> I'm also not clear what 'single currency' means. Is this a bench mark proxy item with no physical existence other than how local currencies can calculate trade direct (i.e. instead of the current dollar/Euro mechanisms) OR is it a REAL currency like the Euro? I'm not clear about the need of a Euro-esqe currency when the former may very well do. Of course the former also presents complexities like how is the benchmark calculated. At the end, perhaps the thinking should be away from broad unification of 'things' which again is fundamental to globalization, IMO. Putting on my rogue thinking cap I fundamentally question the need for unifying these types of things.



Since the exact quote is "a single currency *for trade*", I don't think he's having a Euro-like currency in mind, knowing that the latter would also have to apply to all domestic transactions and therefore completely replace the national currency. I certainly hope that this is what is meant, for anything resembling the Euro would imply loss of financial sovereignty (and thus of national sovereignty), a globalist type of logic not becoming of a true revolutionary administration like the current Iranian one. But I'm also confident in this regard, not least because a unified regional currency wouldn't even be feasible between SCO nations to begin with. So he surely is thinking of some abstract benchmark item, like you said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

TheImmortal said:


> Exclusive: IRGC Killed A Quds Force Colonel On Suspicion Of Espionage - Sources
> 
> 
> Iran International’s sources in Iran say that another commander of IRGC Quds Force unit 840 died under suspicious circumstances in Karaj on Monday, May 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iranintl.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the real story is. Another assassination or IRGC taking out a mole. This is quite a volatile time.
> 
> Plan “B” seems to be in motion or at least beginning.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532467548486344704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531996709211058177


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532467548486344704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531996709211058177



An Israeli general spying for Iran jumps off a roof.

Now we here this story the other way, if true.


----------



## Oldman1

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532467548486344704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531996709211058177


Would IRCG really assassinate him? Figure they can just arrest him and charge him with spying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> Would IRCG really assassinate him? Figure they can just arrest him and charge him with spying.


Not saying it's true, but if such a case did happen, staging a suicide would be a better PR way than to say a high-ranking member was caught leaking information to foreign intel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Not saying it's true, but if such a case did happen, staging a suicide would be a better PR way than to say a high-ranking member was caught leaking information to foreign intel.



Sounds feasible given the circumstances. 

I think TheImmortal is spot-on with what's been going on lately. Israel/US have stepped up their assassination campaign in Iran, to what end idk but they're on the move that much is for certain.


----------



## TheImmortal

Unit 840 is looking less like a super secretive James Bond team that western media tries to portray them as and more like guys who happen to know hitmen/organized crime in Turkey.

Hence lack of security detail. They are expendable.


And IRNA has officially reported the death









Iran reports death of another Revolutionary Guard colonel


Iran reported the death of another colonel of the elite Quds force of its Revolutionary Guards on Friday, the second in two weeks from the unit which oversees Iran's military operations abroad. Quoting an unknown official, the early morning report by the official IRNA news agency said Col. Ali...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532664155282472960

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532637145734725633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Raisi, speech on the dominance of justice:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Why bother ? Seems overly complicated and tedious. Why not just use the Chinese Yuan (Renminbi) ? It's pretty stable and China has recently introduced a fully digitized and encrypted platform. The Ruble doesn't seem to be doing that badly either.

The real issue is coming up with an alternative to SWIFT. As a side note, Iran should honestly peg the Rial to gold/silver/copper/oil or a combination of other commodities.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> https://en.irna.ir/news/84775351/Deputy-FM-Iran-proposes-single-SCO-currency​





Cancerous Tumor said:


> Deputy FM: Iran proposes single SCO currency
> 
> 
> 
> Tehran, IRNA – Iran has proposed that the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO) introduce a new single currency for trade by its member states.
> 
> The announcement was made by Mehdi Safari, Iran's Foreign Minister for Economic Diplomacy on Wednesday.
> 
> He said that the Islamic Republic made the proposal in a letter it sent to the Shanghai Cooperation Organization almost two months ago.
> 
> Safari added that the country will make follow-ups and expressed hope that the proposal is approved by the organization.
> 
> He also said that the use of a single currency by the SCO member states help them resolve issues they face in trade.
> 
> Any suggestion guys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Turkey's inflation is currently at 70%, that's according to the government. Some economists claim that it's actually closer to 130%. With Russia and the world distracted in Ukraine, it seems like an opportune moment for Erdogan to rally patriotic support behind another military operation. The question is, will it be enough to win him a re-election. Does Turkey even hold legitimate elections anymore or has Erdogan completely rigged the system at this point ? 

So Tel Rifaat is within the 30 KM range from the Turkish border, but Manbij is just within it. Also are they ignoring Kobani and Qamishli because its a defacto American zonel ? Specifically the Qamishli enclave has 4 oil fields, so the Americans have probably told him hands off. Still Manbij is west of the Euphrates and the US has disregarded the YPG past that point, which is strange. Great ally the Americans are turning out to be huh ?

Anyways, there are rumors / announcements that Syrian government forces, pro Iranian militias and displaced Kurds (wtv that means... YPG I guess) have setup two military bases and a joint operations room in Tel Rifaat. 

Honestly I don't think that they can win this. The odds against them are too overwhelming. However Tel Rifaat is strategically significant because it opens the gateway to Aleppo. Regardless, the most they can hope to do is inflict as damage and pain onto Turkish forces as possible. To do this they would need to disperse forces throughout the area. Use small ATGM, ambush squads, mines, IEDs. sniper units with armor piercing rounds. 

Preferably Damascus should deploy mobile AD units, scouts armed with MANPADS. If they had invested in loitering munitions or interceptor UAVs like Karrar type Iran operates, that would help them significant in this struggle, but I doubt it. Unlike the Houthis, who are eager to sacrifice blood by the gallon in exchange for soil, the Al Assad government in Damascus seems eager to maintain the status quo. Realistically after being invaded from every one of their borders simultaneously, I think they're just happy to be alive. 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532855374587564032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531989789590933510

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531991140915888130


TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532467548486344704
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531996709211058177

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

For Iran, the potential geopolitical windfall from the Russian decision to launch a military operation against Ukrainian NATO-proxies is considerable, and possibly greater than expected.

_____

3 Jun, 02:01
Medvedev says Russia’s military operation should help to build new security system​*Ultimately, Moscow may create a new, non-US-centric global security system, said Deputy Chairman of the Russian Security Council*

MOSCOW, June 3. /TASS/. Deputy Chairman of Russia’s Security Council Dmitry Medvedev has said the accomplishment by Russia’s of its goals of the special operation in Ukraine should help to create a new, non-US-focused system of global security.

"Ultimately, all this should indeed lead to the formation of a new international security architecture," he said in an interview to Al Jazeera. "Not US-centric, where Washington is at the head of the entire international security system, after it rejoiced at a certain time about the breakup of the Soviet Union, the collapse of the Warsaw Pact and which has grown accustomed to the fact that all guidelines are issued from across the ocean, that is, in Washington, but a balanced system, a system that is based on taking into account the interests of all countries".



https://tass.com/defense/1459895

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Ukrainians are really fighting tooth and nail to prevent the fall of Severodonetsk by any means necessary, at any cost. However last I heard the Russians control something like 70-80% of Severodonetsk with the Popasnya front/bulge still threatening the city from the rear. If Severodonetsk falls or if the Popasnya salient grows and envelops the remaining Ukrainian fighters in the city, it's essentially game over.

Even as things currently stand, Russia has 3 pincers (Izium, Lyman, Popasnya) all approximately 20-30 KM away from Kramatorsk. If Kramatorsk falls, it's all over for Ukraine, Many analysts believe that the war will be decided there, since afterwards there will be no more major settlements left to take in the Donbas. In the last few weeks we've seen the Russians slowly but surely building up their forces at Izium especially.






It seems that the Russians are building up their reserves for one decisive push towards Kramatorsk. Recently Russia sent an 11 KM convoy of reinforcements into the Donbas and the disparity in firepower between both sides is simply mind boggling. One western reporter stated that for every Ukrainian shell there are 10-20 Russian shells in response.

Just look at the disparity in firepower on the map, especially in the Donbas






Watch these foreign CIA backed mercenaries head to Severodonetsk all proud and bold. It doesn't take long for reality to hit them in the face like a ton of bricks. They're honestly lucky to have even survived. I'm guessing they're headed home after this.






The internet has recently been flooded with half a dozen or more of these videos showing Ukrainian forces, mostly territorial defense, complaining about only receiving training for days/weeks and then being sent against tanks, artillery, jets, basically impossible odds, suicide missions, in many cases with Ak-47s or machine guns from WW1 in some cases











Honestly it would make sense to use these poorly trained units to do logistics work at the rear, but sending them to the front without adequate training, weapons or leadership against overwhelming odds is just pointless. It's almost criminal. It's almost like they're just exchanging lives for time at this point. This is a sign of utter and sheer desperation on the part of the Ukrainian leadership. However just yesterday Zelensky gave another speech proclaiming that the Russians had been beat back and that Ukraine would surely win, He proudly claimed that Ukraine had liberated 8 KM from Russia in the west. So 8 km squared ? That's like 8 city blocks, so what they liberated a village ? With how fluid the situation is does that even mean anything in the grand scheme of things ?

Honestly I feel sorry for the Ukrainian people. Basically if they don't sue for peace after Donbas, Russia will go all in on Odessa and once they focus all their firepower and efforts there, it will only be a matter of time. If Ukraine gets cut off from the ocean, that will be the end of Ukraine as we know it. It will essentially be a landlocked nation, completely crippled. I mean after that Russia will likely setup strong defensive lines all over their newly acquired territory and then with superior air power, artillery, missiles, firepower, manpower and the local ethnic Russian population firmly behind Russia, how can Ukraine ever hope to liberate their territory ?

All these weapons the west keeps giving Ukraine, it's too sporadic and comes in trickles. However it never seems enough to really change the power dynamics in this conflict. I mean the Ukrainians are trying, I have to give them credit for that. They are trying but it seems that every time the west gives them some new weapons system, it makes an initial splash but then Russia simply adapts to it and that's it. First the Bayraktars were supposed to be Russia's Achilles heel, then the switchblades drones, then the M777, now it's France sending air defense systems to Ukraine and the US is set to sent HIMARS rockets and MQ-1C Grey Eagle drones.

However the problem is that these systems require weeks of training and weeks to transport. This is precious time that Ukraine does not have. At the same time, what good are a handful of these weapons systems if Russia already has similar weapons deployed which will outnumber Ukrainian assets regardless ? Like the HIMARS, Russia has missiles that are just as good with more range and they have more quantity and won't their air defenses just shoot down the rockets. The Grey Eagle drones, what will prevent Russia from shooting them down ? To make matters worse most of these systems will likely be targeted in transit, so only so many will even make it to the front anyways.

Again I have to give credit where credit is due. Ukrainians are trying, but will all their efforts be enough ? They are certainly being creative and in some ways resourceful, but will this be enough to change the balance of power on the battlefield ? I just don't think it's likely.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532800839055724544

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Senior Iranian Officer Dies, Leaving Questions About His Death


Col. Ali Esmaelzadeh was the second high-ranking officer of the same unit to die in a week. The circumstances were unclear, and Iranian news media provided conflicting reports.




www.nytimes.com





Another article on the death. Raises more questions then answers.

The media blackout of his funeral and if true no public condolences by IRGC on his death to the family, does seem to point to suicide or “assisted suicide”.

Better to get the moles out. Any Iranian that shares information with Israel or USA is a vatanforoosh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


>


Well that's not constructive, it's usually called Vandalism
Only it give ammunition to the enemy front


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Well that's not constructive, it's usually called Vandalism
> Only it give ammunition to the enemy front



Some regimes, including the British, cannot be reasoned with. Hence, standard measures of political constructiveness do not apply.

Also the question is to what extent they must have oppressed their people that these will resort to expressing their anger through channels such as this.

Plus let's face it, it's simply such a beautiful sight now, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

4 refineries in Israel over the course of 1 month plus some factories
Irbil refineries

Omar oil field

Now today a refinery is Turkey burns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533170079902453762








New details reveal Iranian scientist died of internal bleed - report


Al-Qabas reported new details in the death of Iranian scientist Dr. Ayub Ansari, citing Iranian sources.




t.co






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533030907745120256


----------



## _Nabil_

Biden humiliated as Russia and Iran strikes major 20-year energy deal​





Biden humiliated as Russia and Iran strikes major 20-year energy deal | Science | News | Express.co.uk


US PRESIDENT Joe Biden has been left red-faced after Russia struck a major energy deal with Iran.




www.express.co.uk






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533112681619722247

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> 4 refineries in Israel over the course of 1 month plus some factories
> Irbil refineries
> 
> Omar oil field
> 
> Now today a refinery is Turkey burns.


hot summer , poor maintenance and careless workers


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533003243978215424

More likely to be an SLV engine test than a ICBM engine test


----------



## SalarHaqq

When between themselves they can't even agree on the name of the allegedly deceased researcher, everything that follows must be viewed with a strong dose of skepticism. Conclusions of whatever nature cannot be drawn. Especially as long as there's no official statement from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

فیلد مارشال predicts Iran will formally be a nuclear power ‘by end of year’.

I believe it’s time to create an ‘Iran Nuclear Doctrine’ pinned thread. Thoughts?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532333322332000256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> View attachment 851343
> 
> 
> When between each other they can't even agree on the name of the allegedly deceased researcher, everything that follows must be viewed with strong dose of skepticism. Conclusions of whatever nature cannot be drawn. Especially as long as there's no official statement from Iran.



You said the same thing about the IRGC Colonel who “fell” off a building....until Iran announced it later as well. Then you went quite and never commented again.

Given that several of his pictures are already circulating and his ties to Iranian defense industry. It seems Israel has begun going after Iran’s researchers in the field of drone production. A peculiar strategy unless these scientists were working on “next generation drones” that Israel deemed to a dire threat to its security. Even then strategy seems more as intimidation tactics.

Iran’s military industrial complex is much bigger than Israel’s at this point. Even Israeli’s have admitted this. Thus critical knowledge bottlenecks such as Tehrani Moghaddam’s are fewer today than ever in the history of the IR of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## _Nabil_

jauk said:


> فیلد مارشال predicts Iran will formally be a nuclear power ‘by end of year’.
> 
> I believe it’s time to create an ‘Iran Nuclear Doctrine’ pinned thread. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532333322332000256


If Iran doesn't goes nuclear in this period of world instability, it will never do .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> You said the same thing about the IRGC Colonel who “fell” off a building....until Iran announced it later as well. Then you went quite and never commented again.
> 
> Given that several of his pictures are already circulating and his ties to Iranian defense industry. It seems Israel has begun going after Iran’s researchers in the field of drone production. A peculiar strategy unless these scientists were working on “next generation drones” that Israel deemed to a dire threat to its security. Even then strategy seems more as intimidation tactics.
> 
> Iran’s military industrial complex is much bigger than Israel’s at this point. Even Israeli’s have admitted this. Thus critical knowledge bottlenecks such as Tehrani Moghaddam’s are fewer today than ever in the history of the IR of Iran.



If one wants to be more optimistic about this developing situation. Then you could say that, Israel pursuing such an assassination policy against Iranian drone R&D figures comes more from desperation rather than prevention. Trajectory of drone development and the technology in and of itself must have already been compartmentalized by now and redundant in nature as well as spread out. So taking out some guys here and there won't have all that much of an affect on things. But that's just me trying to make the best out of it. This could send shockwaves down the the chain of command and strike fear into other scientists related to drone development. 

I'm in agreeance with you though... Israel/American related agents in Iran have been activated once more in the same manner they were when Iranian nuclear scientists were being hunted around a decade ago. It boggles the mind how Israeli/American agents and their proxies are allowed to operate with such utter impunity in Iran even in 2022...-- We'd be going through the same talking points as before about what needs to be done about it but unless Iran is willing to conduct some sort of drastic comprehensive strike against Israel (preferably Israeli proper) then these assassinations and sabotages will continue ad infinitum.

Something needs to change.



SalarHaqq said:


> View attachment 851343
> 
> 
> When between each other they can't even agree on the name of the allegedly deceased researcher, everything that follows must be viewed with strong dose of skepticism. Conclusions of whatever nature cannot be drawn. Especially as long as there's no official statement from Iran.



It could be a genuine mistake in translation since Ayub/Ayoob, Ansari/Entezari are quite similar phonetically. Iranian names also don't quite exactly fit well when using English letters. There could have also been a discrepancy in correct or approximate spelling of the name when written in English. 

Regardless, I think TheImmortal is correct here Salar-jann. Something is happening and Iran's enemies are once again on the move in a big way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Blue In Green said:


> If one wants to be more optimistic about this developing situation. Then you could say that, Israel pursuing such an assassination policy against Iranian drone R&D figures comes more from desperation rather than prevention. Trajectory of drone development and the technology in and of itself must have already been compartmentalized by now and redundant in nature as well as spread out. So taking out some guys here and there won't have all that much of an affect on things. But that's just me trying to make the best out of it. This could send shockwaves down the the chain of command and strike fear into other scientists related to drone development.
> 
> I'm in agreeance with you though... Israel/American related agents in Iran have been activated once more in the same manner they were when Iranian nuclear scientists were being hunted around a decade ago. It boggles the mind how Israeli/American agents and their proxies are allowed to operate with such utter impunity in Iran even in 2022...-- We'd be going through the same talking points as before about what needs to be done about it but unless Iran is willing to conduct some sort of drastic comprehensive strike against Israel (preferably Israeli proper) then these assassinations and sabotages will continue ad infinitum.
> 
> Something needs to change.
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a genuine mistake in translation since Ayub/Ayoob, Ansari/Entezari are quite similar phonetically. Iranian names also don't quite exactly fit well when using English letters. There could have also been a discrepancy in correct or approximate spelling of the name when written in English.
> 
> Regardless, I think TheImmortal is correct here Salar-jann. Something is happening and Iran's enemies are once again on the move in a big way.


Iran should go after the family of the internal traitors/spies as well, Iran should answer murders of its citizens disproportionally and also Iran should encourage Iranian Jews to leave for US or Israel and never let them come back to Iran or attain Iranian citizenship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> hot summer , poor maintenance and careless workers



Hot summer causes food poisoning too Doctor Jan 

Alleged cause of Entezari dying.

It depends on the way of thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> This isn’t 1980’s Revolutionary Iran anymore.
> 
> The guys who planned Beruit Barracks...single largest Marine loss of life since Iwo Jima. They had “gheyrat”.
> 
> Now it’s all factions who are chasing their own self interest and Rahbar playing babysitter keeping them from devouring each other.
> 
> Since 2010:
> 
> Tehrani Moghaddam assassinated (according to @Shawnee)
> Allahdadi assassinated
> Solemani assassinated
> Fakhrizadeh assassinated
> Hundreds of strikes in Syria leading to loss of materials/personnel
> How many legitimate Israeli officials or soldiers were killed in response?
> 
> Don’t come out and say “time and place of our choosing”. Just say “we don’t have gheyrat anymore and choose not to answer violence with violence”.
> 
> Also how come nobody has killed that clown General Salami? I cannot stand him. Probably because he hurts IRGC more than helps them at this point.


To be fair, the murders post-Revolution were far more concerning. General Mohammad Vali-Gharani, Ayatollah Beheshti, Mohammad Ali-Rajaei and more...

These are less of a decapitation policy and more of a retardant, aimed at disrupting a planned schedule, forcing the Iranians to reshuffle security procedures and personnel etc.

IMO, there have been murders committed by Tehran in response as well, some more public like the Burgas Bus Bombing or Aby Har Even being roasted alive in that hotel but others more under the radar like that israeli intelligence officer who "jumped from his building" some days ago and is yet unnamed by their military censor.

Personally though, I would say Iran should indeed go on a butcherfest with a complete disregard for collateral, although to be frank, that will simply be vengeance and little else.

To truly establish deterrence, there are certain security issues I want to point out but I'm unsure how Iranians here will receive my input.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Iran should go after the family of the internal traitors/spies as well, Iran should answer murders of its citizens disproportionally and also Iran should encourage Iranian Jews to leave for US or Israel and never let them come back to Iran or attain Iranian citizenship.


Hey troll 👋, What have Iranis Jews to do with traitors/spies ???

Is it a coincidence that that zio retarded Beny Khara (shit in Arabic) Chun is around to jump on the subject????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> hot summer , poor maintenance and careless workers


You don't see pipelines in Texarse go kaput due to "hot summers", despite the fact they also have been suffering from less maintenance these years and a worse crop of workers.

The mongrel kikeroaches aren't safe and secure either, no matter how much they bluff.



_Nabil_ said:


> Hey troll 👋, What have Iranis Jews to do with traitors/spies ???


Everything. They had to stand up intelligence bureaus simply to monitor those sly bastards because at one point in time, they were deeply in contact with dual national israelis and facilitated their entry and stay inside the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

PersianNinja said:


> You don't see pipelines in Texarse go kaput due to "hot summers", despite the fact they also have been suffering from less maintenance these years and a worse crop of workers.
> 
> The mongrel kikeroaches aren't safe and secure either, no matter how much they bluff.
> 
> 
> Everything. They had to stand up intelligence bureaus simply to monitor those sly bastards because at one point in time, they were deeply in contact with dual national israelis and facilitated their entry and stay inside the country.


Any confirmed cases? Jews are smarter than that believe me ....


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> You said the same thing about the IRGC Colonel who “fell” off a building....until Iran announced it later as well. Then you went quite and never commented again.


There was an israeli intelligence officer who met the same fate prior to him, just a few days ago. Also interestingly, NYT claims to have spoken to two israeli officials who deny anything with this colonel's murder.

I have two theories: (a) the jews are lying because they want to deflect attention from themselves and onto the CIA instead or (b) both incidents were orchestrated by the IRGC and this Iranian colonel who "fell" off the roof was a mole.



_Nabil_ said:


> Any confirmed cases? Jews are smarter than that believe me ....


Not that we know. But if there was an arrest, the IRGC wouldn't announce if it was a jew or not because it would give international media cassus belli to scream "oY vEy, iT AnTi-saNdMutTiSm!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

PersianNinja said:


> Not that we know. But if there was an arrest, the IRGC wouldn't announce if it was a jew or not because it would give international media cassus belli to scream "oY vEy, iT AnTi-saNdMutTiSm!"


No case revealed, so you better don't make false claims.

You are also claiming that "your" IRGC give a shīt of international reactions, spies from all over the world were arrested and announced, why you assuming IRGC will be afraid of announcing a Jew as a spie???

This looks like Facebook talks, not serious forum contribution.

Also your false claims of Jews "surely" helping, facilitating, hosting spies will contribute to break internal Irani cohesion.

Really strange ......


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

_Nabil_ said:


> No case revealed, so you better don't make false claims.
> 
> You are also claiming that "your" IRGC give a shīt of international reactions, spies from all over the world were arrested and announced, why you assuming IRGC will be afraid of announcing a Jew as a spie???
> 
> This looks like Facebook talks, not serious forum contribution.
> 
> Also your false claims of Jews "surely" helping, facilitating, hosting spies will contribute to break internal Irani cohesion.
> 
> Really strange ......


"yOu BeTteR nOt maKe FaLse claImS"

MEMRI itself published a video about this, you knob-slobbing imbecile. If you don't know shit, don't offer your retarded opinion like a booze-addled monkey.

And why do you think? They'll easily claim Iran is singling out kikeroaches living within it's borders to commit "ethnic cleansing"...till today, the hanging of Habib elghanian (a Shah era kikeroach businessman with ties to kikesrael) still is weaponized against Iran. That shit has consequences way beyond what your peanut-sized brain can imagine, especially in a post-WWII world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

PersianNinja said:


> "yOu BeTteR nOt maKe FaLse claImS"
> 
> MEMRI itself published a video about this, you knob-slobbing imbecile. If you don't know shit, don't offer your retarded opinion like a booze-addled monkey.
> 
> And why do you think? They'll easily claim Iran is singling out kikeroaches living within it's borders to commit "ethnic cleansing"...till today, the hanging of Habib elghanian (a Shah era kikeroach businessman with ties to kikesrael) still is weaponized against Iran. That shit has consequences way beyond what your peanut-sized brain can imagine, especially in a post-WWII world.


First you don't have a source, then you Cite Memri as a source !!! Looolz 🤣😂

*The Middle East Media Research Institute is a nonprofit press monitoring and analysis organization co-founded by former Israeli military intelligence officer Yigal Carmon and Israeli-American political scientist Meyrav Wurmser*


Again you are playing blatantly the Zio cards, making false claims and accusing IRGC and Iranian regime of chickening out .....

Just a reminder:









I'll indulge your ignorance, lack of education and stupidity if you are 14....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

_Nabil_ said:


> First you don't a source, then you Cite Memri as a source !!! Looolz 🤣😂
> 
> *The Middle East Media Research Institute is a nonprofit press monitoring and analysis organization co-founded by former Israeli military intelligence officer Yigal Carmon and Israeli-American political scientist Meyrav Wurmser*
> 
> 
> Again you are playing blatantly the Zio cards, making false claims and accusing IRGC and Iranian regime of chickening out .....
> 
> I'll indulge your ignorance, lack of education and stupidity if you are 14....


MEMRI doesn't make clips of it's own, you stupid faggot and I'm well aware who founded it and why. It cuts out legitimate clips from media and posts them out of context, though (and quite a few times, it totally backfires).

Once I find that clip, I will post it here, that is if you even have the neurons to comprehend the content or the IQ to want to watch. Otherwise, take that cock out of your mouth - you look like a retard fellating it with such relish.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

_Nabil_ said:


> Hey troll 👋, What have Iranis Jews to do with traitors/spies ???
> 
> Is it a coincidence that that zio retarded Beny Khara (shit in Arabic) Chun is around to jump on the subject????


Majority of Jews are zionists and Iranian jews played major role in sanctions against Iran and encouraging separatism. That being said, they should not be harmed in any way except for the individuals who point their arrows towards homeland.

Biggest harm to Iranian economy was done by crypto-asgaroladi brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Biggest harm to Iranian economy was done by crypto-askaroladi brothers.


Knives in the dark for them when?


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> You said the same thing about the IRGC Colonel who “fell” off a building....until Iran announced it later as well. Then you went quite and never commented again.



I stand by my initial statement, and saw no need to comment again. If someone can prove it was an assassination by enemies, or that the IRGC officer was a spy eliminated by Iran itself (like the Saudi International paper you quoted was claiming), they are more than welcome to do so.

I notice there's no consensus in these narratives. Anyone deeming these to be credible ought to make up their mind first: was it an assassination or Iran suppressing a traitor? To me, these contradictions mean "we don't know" for now and "various different explanations are possible".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> It could be a genuine mistake in translation since Ayub/Ayoob, Ansari/Entezari are quite similar phonetically.



Ayub and Ayoob are alternate spellings of one and the same name. Issue is with the surname however, Ansari and Entezari being entirely unrelated to each other.



Blue In Green said:


> There could have also been a discrepancy in correct or approximate spelling of the name when written in English.



These are two different names altogether. It's a case of the "Jerusalem Post" or that "Twitter" analyst not checking their information well enough, or of that information being shaky in the first place. Not something one would expect from either of them.



Blue In Green said:


> Regardless, I think TheImmortal is correct here Salar-jann. Something is happening and Iran's enemies are once again on the move in a big way.



Maybe they are on the move in a big way, maybe not. Maybe they are and both these reported deaths are indeed related to it. Maybe only one of them is, or maybe none.

My point is that unless more conclusive indications emerge, serious researchers won't be able to draw definitive conclusion based on a sole article by Saudi International - even if the eventual conclusion should vindicate the paper. It's just that sources like these are capable of twisting facts and spreading disinformation, and affairs like these by their very nature are shrouded in mystery.



Blue In Green said:


> unless Iran is willing to conduct some sort of drastic comprehensive strike against Israel (preferably Israeli proper) then these assassinations and sabotages will continue ad infinitum.
> 
> Something needs to change.



Or else what would happen, if I may ask? What have assassinations and sabotage against Iran achieved in concrete terms at the geostrategic level? Honest answer is nothing. Implications are significantly less destabilizing than believed by some.

Any impact is merely psychological, and not on Iranian officials, not on decision makers, not on the Iranian defence and security apparatus (the ones who ultimately matter), nor on the broad public - but essentially on a tiny number of enthusiasts on social media and internet forums.

In the meantime Iran is staying on course, the same course which has been making her enemies desperate enough to resort to such measures for lack of truly efficient and fruitful options.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> No case revealed, so you better don't make false claims.
> 
> You are also claiming that "your" IRGC give a shīt of international reactions, spies from all over the world were arrested and announced, why you assuming IRGC will be afraid of announcing a Jew as a spie???
> 
> This looks like Facebook talks, not serious forum contribution.
> 
> Also your false claims of Jews "surely" helping, facilitating, hosting spies will contribute to break internal Irani cohesion.
> 
> Really strange ......





_Nabil_ said:


> First you don't have a source, then you Cite Memri as a source !!! Looolz 🤣😂
> 
> *The Middle East Media Research Institute is a nonprofit press monitoring and analysis organization co-founded by former Israeli military intelligence officer Yigal Carmon and Israeli-American political scientist Meyrav Wurmser*
> 
> 
> Again you are playing blatantly the Zio cards, making false claims and accusing IRGC and Iranian regime of chickening out .....
> 
> Just a reminder:
> 
> 
> View attachment 851432
> 
> 
> 
> I'll indulge your ignorance, lack of education and stupidity if you are 14....



Brother, I think it's not entirely preposterous to assume that zionists and their western associates would orchestrate a huge media campaign in protest if any Jewish Iranian was found guilty of espionage.

I'm not saying that this is deterring Iranian authorities from acting against such individuals, nor am I incriminating this community as a whole. Also I don't know to what extent the regime in Tel Aviv would be tempted to recruit spies from amongst them nowadays.

However there's been a precedent in 2000, when thirteen Jewish and three Muslim Iranians from Shiraz were charged with spying for the zionist entity. The ensuing media frenzy in the west was considerable.

See below links (zionist and American sources, therefore biased):

https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/wests-next-test-verdict-thirteen-jews

https://abcnews.go.com/International/story?id=83270&page=1

Regarding social cohesion, Jewish Iranians residing in Iran only number around 7000. There is reason to believe that there are some crypto-Jews as well (often among followers of the Haifan Bahai organization, but also among Muslims) working in the interests of the zionists. Their numbers won't be high, but it's also a possible factor to reckon with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> Ayub and Ayoob are alternate spellings of one and the same name. Issue is with the surname however, Ansari and Entezari being entirely unrelated to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> These are two different names altogether. It's a case of the "Jerusalem Post" or that "Twitter" user not checking their information well enough, or of that information being shaky in the first place. Not something one would expect from either of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are on the move in a big way, maybe not. Maybe they are and both these reported deaths are indeed related to the ongoing move by the enemy. Or maybe only one of them is.
> 
> My point is that unless more conclusive indications emerge, serious researchers won't be able to draw definitive conclusion based on a sole article by Saudi International - even if turns out that the eventual conclusion will vindicate the paper. It's just that sources like these are capable of twisting facts and spreading disinformation, and affairs like these are clouded and obscure by their very nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Or else what would happen, if I may ask? What have assassinations and sabotage against Iran achieved in concrete terms at the geostrategic level? Honest answer is nothing. Implications are significantly less destabilizing than believed by some.
> 
> Any impact is merely psychological, and not on Iranian officials, not on decision makers, not on the Iranian defence and security apparatus (the ones who ultimately matter), nor on the broad public - but essentially on a tiny number of enthusiasts on social media and internet forums.
> 
> In the meantime Iran is staying on course, the same course which has been making her enemies desperate enough to resort to such measures for lack of truly efficient and fruitful options.



At what point do assassinations and sabotage stop Salar-jann? that is essentially what many here (me included) have always been pining to get an answer for or at least an approximation. So many shahids yet the enemy keeps moving right next to our kin as if they're ghosts on the walls of our houses. Efforts to curb their presence bear varying fruit but the fear (at least for me) is that they'll eventually score another big hit that truly sets back Iran's progress in some appreciable way. -- Whilst you are generally correct about Iranian progress across multiple sectors, in-spite of American/Zionist efforts to hinder or outright destroy it. The issue of finding a viable method or way to stop the deaths of Iranians at their hands still remains present. We've seen rather lax-security measures given to lower ranking members of certain national/organizational defense infrastructures. Which doesn't offer much reaffirmation to help those of us who are concerned but that is out of our hands. One can only hope that ongoing improvements in internal security measures are being implemented.

I fully understand "the ends justify the means" argument since Iranians operate under a rather staunch martyrdom ideology (from what I can garner). But even that certainly has its limits no? Could there come a time where these assassinations start to make detrimental in-roads within Iranian leadership, directly affecting how IRGC and other crucial domestic defense industries operate? idk, only time will tell.

Won't shy away from saying this, but I've been an open advocate for an Iranian strike against Israel proper or expanding comprehensive kinetic strikes against Zionist assets wherever Iran can feasibly reach them (since Israel does the same to Iran and its allies routinely). It would be justified and if calibrated correctly, could achieve deterrence or some sort of "relative deterrence". Can't say whether or not this would be the smart decision or rational one, but I do let my emotions get to me from time-to-time.

My sincerest thanks for correcting me on the surnames "Ansari/Entezari". I'm in the States (born and raised) so I don't come across those types of names all too often lol. It does raise the eyebrow slightly as to why there would be such a staunch discrepancy between these two reported names. Ayub Ansari and Ayoob Entezari are two completely different names, you're correct.

(An aside, more of an admission on my part Salar-jan. I must admit that I don't add much to the discourse here on PDF since many of my own talking points range from rehashes of others original thoughts or somewhat emotional rants of my own rooted in ignorance or exaggeration. My intentions with the replies I made to both you and TheImmortal as well as others here are purely mutual with respects to Iran: its security, prosperity and future.

Just needed to get this off my chest.)


----------



## TheImmortal

PersianNinja said:


> You don't see pipelines in Texarse go kaput due to "hot summers", despite the fact they also have been suffering from less maintenance these years and a worse crop of workers.



First of all a “pipeline” is not the same as “refinery”. Pipelines don’t generally explode.

Refineries have the toughest job of breaking down petroleum and injecting additives. That’s why many shut down for maintenance during summer times. Some take the risk and profit of staying open instead in other countries.

And a simple Google search would show you that refinery fires:


Texas had a refinery fire in Dec 2021
South Korea 2 weeks ago
Richmond, USA 2 weeks ago
Colorado USA less than 1 month ago
Indonesia 2 weeks ago
LA, USA in Feb 2022

Did Iran cause all these as well?  

If some of the biggest oil companies with the latest tech and deepest pockets in the world (USA) get fires at their refineries. What does that mean for poorer countries like Iran and Israel with older tech?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Blue In Green said:


> If one wants to be more optimistic about this developing situation. Then you could say that, Israel pursuing such an assassination policy against Iranian drone R&D figures comes more from desperation rather than prevention. Trajectory of drone development and the technology in and of itself must have already been compartmentalized by now and redundant in nature as well as spread out. So taking out some guys here and there won't have all that much of an affect on things. But that's just me trying to make the best out of it. This could send shockwaves down the the chain of command and strike fear into other scientists related to drone development.
> 
> I'm in agreeance with you though... Israel/American related agents in Iran have been activated once more in the same manner they were when Iranian nuclear scientists were being hunted around a decade ago. It boggles the mind how Israeli/American agents and their proxies are allowed to operate with such utter impunity in Iran even in 2022...-- We'd be going through the same talking points as before about what needs to be done about it but unless Iran is willing to conduct some sort of drastic comprehensive strike against Israel (preferably Israeli proper) then these assassinations and sabotages will continue ad infinitum.
> 
> Something needs to change.
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a genuine mistake in translation since Ayub/Ayoob, Ansari/Entezari are quite similar phonetically. Iranian names also don't quite exactly fit well when using English letters. There could have also been a discrepancy in correct or approximate spelling of the name when written in English.
> 
> Regardless, I think TheImmortal is correct here Salar-jann. Something is happening and Iran's enemies are once again on the move in a big way.



It’s not especially hard to kill someone in Iran if you have the money. Especially if that person is not connected to you in any shape or form (scientist, engineer, military official, etc).

For Mossad it is relatively easy especially when person has no security detail. In the colonel’s assassination was quite textbook. A car pulls up to the alley and blocks him from being able to escape. A motorcycle drives by and sprays him. The culprits leave.

Now imagine other routes. Poisons. A bakery, a friend, a neighbor, etc. slips something in the targets food or drink in exchange for $250K and a ticket out of Iran. Who is willing to do this? Have you looked at economic conditions in lately? It’s not crazy to say some would kill for a mere $25K.

There are plenty of people who aren’t under security detail and if US/CIA go to plan B then Iran will be feeling some pain. 

The entire security apparatus of Iran and the Supreme Leader himself was in Imam Khomeini’s mosque this week. How come no attacks happened? How come no quadcopters? How come no mysterious explosions? I mean what better chance are you going to get than most influential political and military officials all in one single point?

Clearly when it comes to high level events and the protection of Supreme Leader. Iran can perform. It’s protecting anyone who isn’t in the inner circle that seems to be Iran’s weakness even on its own territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

The Russians are hammering Ukrainian positions in Severodonetsk. According to reports they have now destroyed all the bridges that lead in and out of the city. There are 3000 Ukrainian troops stuck in the city now with their backs against the river. Russia control 70% of the city. They are ruthlessly targeting any sign of resistance with heavy and relentless artillery barrages. 

They have also targeted Ukraine's railway infrastructure, supply/storage facilities, training centers and they claim to have destroyed a large batch of American weapons being sent into Ukraine via a transport plane. Honestly the way things are looking, I mean if the Popasnya salient just expands by 20KM, which could be done in a few hours easily, 10,000+ Ukrainian troops will be fully enveloped. 

I think that will be the final blow for Ukraine. I don't think that Zelensky can spin that into some kind of victory ? What is he going to say "10,000 of our brave heroes were evacuated in an operation conducted by our intelligence officers" ? Like come on it's becoming laughable now. Their positions are being overrun. Someone needs to slap this joker out of power.

Honestly if Kramatorsk gets over run and the Ukrainians don't sign peace terms, that's just insanity. Russia will simply take Ukraine and extent a land corridor all the way to Transnistria where there are already 5000-7000 Russian troops in the region. Once Odessa is cut off from the rest of Ukraine, it's all over, it will only be a matter of time once the Russians focus on it. 

What could come next ? Zaporizhzhia ? Dnipro ? Sumy ? Kharkiv ? At this point Poland will likely send in troops to reclaim the western territory it lost in WW1, mainly around Lviv. Belarus and Hungary have also shown interest in annexing Ukrainian territory. In that case Ukraine will be fully balkanized, maybe if they're lucky survive as a landlocked rump state / city stage around Kiev ? What should they call it ? Zelenskistan ? 

Just look at the disparity in firepower between Russia and Ukraine. All I can say is that this is NOT looking good for Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@PersianNinja 

Cheraa oonjoori harf mizni ba baghye 
Alfazet mesle baghie nis


----------



## sha ah

According to Aljazeera:​Russia-Ukraine live news: Powerful explosions rock Kyiv​_Blasts heard in Ukraine’s capital, Kyiv; Zelenskyy says says situation in Severodonetsk, where street fighting is continuing, remains ‘extremely difficult’._

So yesterday the British again claimed that Russia is running out of missiles. Today Russia struck Ukraine with atleast a dozen missiles. The British used to have an empire now they've turned into a parrot of sorts.

Also this claim that Russia has lost 30,000 troops KIA (killed in action) is simply insane. For every 1 killed there are 3 injured, missing or captured. That's the standard. Does Ukraine have 30,000 Russians in custody ? So you're telling me 120,000 casualties have been suffered by Russia ? But their entire invasion army only numbered 150-200,000. So they lost the majority of their troops ? 

I believe they have lost something like 6000 troops KIA, all together approx 25,000 casualties including killed in action, injured, missing, captured, but some of these western estimates are just beyond belief. There are analysts who keep track of lost equipment and convoys via open source websites and satellites. The Russians withdrew the majority of their forces intact from Kiev so how could they have lost the majority of their troops ? 

Here's something else to consider, lost equipment does not always mean troops have been killed. Sometimes the crew escapes with minor injuries. A few weeks ago I saw footage of a Russian convoy being sabotaged by ATGM crews. The Russian BMP took a direct hit but the crew escaped and put out the fire, meanwhile the rest of the tanks and armored vehicles began engaging with the enemy

The T-90 that was recently destroyed in Ukraine. One analyst went over all the footage and he proved that the crew escaped unharmed after it was rendered immobile and that the tank was actually destroyed by another retreating Russian tank so that it wouldn't fall into Ukrainian hands. The point is, things are not always as they appear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> First of all a “pipeline” is not the same as “refinery”. Pipelines don’t generally explode.
> 
> Refineries have the toughest job of breaking down petroleum and injecting additives. That’s why many shut down for maintenance during summer times. Some take the risk and profit of staying open instead in other countries.
> 
> And a simple Google search would show you that refinery fires:
> 
> 
> Texas had a refinery fire in Dec 2021
> South Korea 2 weeks ago
> Richmond, USA 2 weeks ago
> Colorado USA less than 1 month ago
> Indonesia 2 weeks ago
> LA, USA in Feb 2022
> 
> Did Iran cause all these as well?
> 
> If some of the biggest oil companies with the latest tech and deepest pockets in the world (USA) get fires at their refineries. What does that mean for poorer countries like Iran and Israel with older tech?


Los Angeles isn't out of the question, really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> Hot summer causes food poisoning too Doctor Jan
> 
> Alleged cause of Entezari dying.
> 
> It depends on the way of thinking.


also the case, unless they manage to find Arsenic in high dose in his stomach



PersianNinja said:


> You don't see pipelines in Texarse go kaput due to "hot summers", despite the fact they also have been suffering from less maintenance these years and a worse crop of workers.


probably the workers were trained better and are more careful 
but on serious note there also the oil facility go kaboom but media are not interested about it , its in middle east if a lighter explode get attention of the media .a refinery in Houston go kaboom wont sell , one in middle east is another story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

A huge power play by Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> also the case, unless they manage to find Arsenic in high dose in his stomach
> 
> 
> probably the workers were trained better and are more careful
> but on serious note there also the oil facility go kaboom but media are not interested about it , its in middle east if a lighter explode get attention of the media .a refinery in Houston go kaboom wont sell , one in middle east is another story


Amerikwans assume they're untouchable so they'll naturally market one of their refineries going up in flames and smoke as an "industrial accident".

Isnotreal is pretty vulnerable, though - no matter how much fencing is propped up to section off the West Bank and Gaza Strip, there are points where you can shuttle in and out with relatively anonymity...that's not even taking tunnels into account.

Add to this the fact that isnotreal is a place where you can counterfeit documents with little oversight (yes, it's true and one of their biggest security gaps).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Blue In Green said:


> If one wants to be more optimistic about this developing situation. Then you could say that, Israel pursuing such an assassination policy against Iranian drone R&D figures comes more from desperation rather than prevention. Trajectory of drone development and the technology in and of itself must have already been compartmentalized by now and redundant in nature as well as spread out. So taking out some guys here and there won't have all that much of an affect on things. But that's just me trying to make the best out of it. This could send shockwaves down the the chain of command and strike fear into other scientists related to drone development.
> 
> I'm in agreeance with you though... Israel/American related agents in Iran have been activated once more in the same manner they were when Iranian nuclear scientists were being hunted around a decade ago. It boggles the mind how Israeli/American agents and their proxies are allowed to operate with such utter impunity in Iran even in 2022...-- We'd be going through the same talking points as before about what needs to be done about it but unless Iran is willing to conduct some sort of drastic comprehensive strike against Israel (preferably Israeli proper) then these assassinations and sabotages will continue ad infinitum.
> 
> Something needs to change.
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a genuine mistake in translation since Ayub/Ayoob, Ansari/Entezari are quite similar phonetically. Iranian names also don't quite exactly fit well when using English letters. There could have also been a discrepancy in correct or approximate spelling of the name when written in English.
> 
> Regardless, I think TheImmortal is correct here Salar-jann. Something is happening and Iran's enemies are once again on the move in a big way.


I believe these are Iranians that are carrying out these acts. There are very very few with the capacity to execute. Chances are they are sleepers and are burnt or will be soon. It comes across as a last gasp tactic than anything else. Very difficult to train and plant. Also very difficult to track.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Blue In Green said:


> At what point do assassinations and sabotage stop Salar-jann? that is essentially what many here (me included) have always been pining to get an answer for or at least an approximation. So many shahids yet the enemy keeps moving right next to our kin as if they're ghosts on the walls of our houses. Efforts to curb their presence bear varying fruit but the fear (at least for me) is that they'll eventually score another big hit that truly sets back Iran's progress in some appreciable way. -- Whilst you are generally correct about Iranian progress across multiple sectors, in-spite of American/Zionist efforts to hinder or outright destroy it. The issue of finding a viable method or way to stop the deaths of Iranians at their hands still remains present. We've seen rather lax-security measures given to lower ranking members of certain national/organizational defense infrastructures. Which doesn't offer much reaffirmation to help those of us who are concerned but that is out of our hands. One can only hope that ongoing improvements in internal security measures are being implemented.
> 
> I fully understand "the ends justify the means" argument since Iranians operate under a rather staunch martyrdom ideology (from what I can garner). But even that certainly has its limits no? Could there come a time where these assassinations start to make detrimental in-roads within Iranian leadership, directly affecting how IRGC and other crucial domestic defense industries operate? idk, only time will tell.
> 
> Won't shy away from saying this, but I've been an open advocate for an Iranian strike against Israel proper or expanding comprehensive kinetic strikes against Zionist assets wherever Iran can feasibly reach them (since Israel does the same to Iran and its allies routinely). It would be justified and if calibrated correctly, could achieve deterrence or some sort of "relative deterrence". Can't say whether or not this would be the smart decision or rational one, but I do let my emotions get to me from time-to-time.
> 
> My sincerest thanks for correcting me on the surnames "Ansari/Entezari". I'm in the States (born and raised) so I don't come across those types of names all too often lol. It does raise the eyebrow slightly as to why there would be such a staunch discrepancy between these two reported names. Ayub Ansari and Ayoob Entezari are two completely different names, you're correct.
> 
> (An aside, more of an admission on my part Salar-jan. I must admit that I don't add much to the discourse here on PDF since many of my own talking points range from rehashes of others original thoughts or somewhat emotional rants of my own rooted in ignorance or exaggeration. My intentions with the replies I made to both you and TheImmortal as well as others here are purely mutual with respects to Iran: its security, prosperity and future.
> 
> Just needed to get this off my chest.)


They will not stop. Unless you know of a solution that is effective (and not already being executed) complaining about it doesn’t add value. Also caution not to be engineered by the usual propaganda. We already saw Suzie blatantly using Saudi International as their reference for the lost colonel. And now we are seeing follow up self-references that are suspect as well. At the end and at best, we don’t know the nature of what happened. All things equal, I personally discard western and Sparky’s references and stick with Iranian sources until there’s undeniable proof otherwise. Which again, all things equal, can never come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> Brother, I think it's not entirely preposterous to assume that zionists and their western associates would orchestrate a huge media campaign in protest if any Jewish Iranian was found guilty of espionage.
> 
> I'm not saying that this is deterring Iranian authorities from acting against such individuals, nor am I incriminating this community as a whole. Also I don't know to what extent the regime in Tel Aviv would be tempted to recruit spies from amongst them nowadays.
> 
> However there's been a precedent in 2000, when thirteen Jewish and three Muslim Iranians from Shiraz were charged with spying for the zionist entity. The ensuing media frenzy in the west was considerable.
> 
> See below links (zionist and American sources, therefore biased):
> 
> https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/wests-next-test-verdict-thirteen-jews
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/International/story?id=83270&page=1
> 
> Regarding social cohesion, Jewish Iranians residing in Iran only number around 7000. There is reason to believe that there are some crypto-Jews as well (often among followers of the Haifan Bahai organization, but also among Muslims) working in the interests of the zionists. Their numbers won't be high, but it's also a possible factor to reckon with.


Israelis aren't that stupid to use again Jews inside Iran, they are just some thousands, very easy to monitor for suspect behaviour.

And Iran won't be afraid to expose them again if treachery happen again.

Unfortunately, traitors are "among us", Muslims, Arabs, Persians, Sunni, Shia, Kurds,.....


----------



## Shawnee

PersianNinja said:


> Amerikwans assume they're untouchable so they'll naturally market one of their refineries going up in flames and smoke as an "industrial accident".
> 
> Isnotreal is pretty vulnerable, though - no matter how much fencing is propped up to section off the West Bank and Gaza Strip, there are points where you can shuttle in and out with relatively anonymity...that's not even taking tunnels into account.
> 
> Add to this the fact that isnotreal is a place where you can counterfeit documents with little oversight (yes, it's true and one of their biggest security gaps).



Do you know Farsi, @PersianNinja ?


----------



## TheImmortal

PersianNinja said:


> Los Angeles isn't out of the question, really.



LA stands for Louisiana. The refineries in America are generally located in the South.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shawnee said:


> Do you know Farsi, @PersianNinja ?


Unfortunately not, azizam ☹



TheImmortal said:


> LA stands for Louisiana. The refineries in America are generally located in the South.





jauk said:


> They will not stop. Unless you know of a solution that is effective (and not already being executed) complaining about it doesn’t add value. Also caution not to be engineered by the usual propaganda. We already saw Suzie blatantly using Saudi International as their reference for the lost colonel. And now we are seeing follow up self-references that are suspect as well. At the end and at best, we don’t know the nature of what happened. All things equal, I personally discard western and Sparky’s references and stick with Iranian sources until there’s undeniable proof otherwise. Which again, all things equal, can never come.


I do have a solution and I'll shortly make a detailed list of security gaps in order of difficulty of dealing with them so stay tuned.


----------



## OldTwilight

ببینید | ویدئویی قدیمی از مراحل ساخت ورزشگاه آزادی با 174 میلیون تومان


پروژه‌ی ساخت ورزشگاه آزادی سال ۱۳۴۷ شروع و در سال ۱۳۵۰ تمام شد.




www.asriran.com


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533129006463258624


----------



## zartosht

Indias foreign minister absolutely destroyed team west stronk propaganda with 1 paragraph:



> *"Europe has to grow out of the mindset that Europe's problems are the world's problems, but the world's problems are not Europe's problems," *




_


https://sputniknews.com/20220603/lets-be-even-handed-indian-fm-calls-out-wests-hypocrisy-on-russian-energy-purchases---video-1095970397.html



This is after the _euro sissies were questioning india buying cheap russian en energy, and even turning a profit reselling the refined products to Europe .. 

This quote perfectly exemplifies western hypocracy, racism and exceptionalism. A conflict in ukraine is something the entire world should be sacrificing themselves for to save "euroz democrazy" But the euroes could care less about starving 3rd world people with their ridiculous sanctions and economic warfare. They could care less about non "blue eyed blondes" dying in other countries.... They wouldnt piss on you if you were on fire... they literally said 500k iraqi kids starving was "worth it" ...... Yet they want to absolutely sacrifice you, your economy and national interests for them.... they are so full of themselves that they have become delusional..

Former Italian PM , AC milan owner, and geopolitical realist Silvio Berlusconi summed it up best :

*"The west wanted to isolate Russia from the world, but ended up Isolating itself from the world instead."*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

zartosht said:


> Indias foreign minister absolutely destroyed team west stronk propaganda with 1 paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/20220603/lets-be-even-handed-indian-fm-calls-out-wests-hypocrisy-on-russian-energy-purchases---video-1095970397.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is after the _euro sissies were questioning india buying cheap russian en energy, and even turning a profit reselling the refined products to Europe ..
> 
> This quote perfectly exemplifies western hypocracy, racism and exceptionalism. A conflict in ukraine is something the entire world should be sacrificing themselves for to save "euroz democrazy" But the euroes could care less about starving 3rd world people with their ridiculous sanctions and economic warfare. They could care less about non "blue eyed blondes" dying in other countries.... They wouldnt piss on you if you were on fire... they literally said 500k iraqi kids starving was "worth it" ...... Yet they want to absolutely sacrifice you, your economy and national interests for them.... they are so full of themselves that they have become delusional..
> 
> Former Italian PM , AC milan owner, and geopolitical realist Silvio Berlusconi summed it up best :
> 
> *"The west wanted to isolate Russia from the world, but ended up Isolating itself from the world instead."*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> also the case, unless they manage to find Arsenic in high dose in his stomach
> 
> 
> probably the workers were trained better and are more careful
> but on serious note there also the oil facility go kaboom but media are not interested about it , its in middle east if a lighter explode get attention of the media .a refinery in Houston go kaboom wont sell , one in middle east is another story




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/153333010835374899
So the guy was not even a scientist after all. His family member wanted to elevate him to a martyr of science by Israeli agents.

He just died of natural causes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533474419015929856

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Russian general killed in eastern Ukraine, Russian state media reporter says


A Russian general was killed in eastern Ukraine, a Russian state media journalist said on Sunday, adding to the string of high-ranking military casualties sustained by Moscow.




www.reuters.com


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Russian general killed in eastern Ukraine, Russian state media reporter says
> 
> 
> A Russian general was killed in eastern Ukraine, a Russian state media journalist said on Sunday, adding to the string of high-ranking military casualties sustained by Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



Unlike Iranian Generals they don’t even fight on front lines. Their locations are being intercepted.

I hope IRGC learns from this. In Syria they didn’t lose many when considering 

A) They fought on the battlefield and in hot flashpoints

B) the conflict lasted 5+ years

But against a State Actor who will be seeking out their locations using SIGNIT and intelligence gathering methods, they need to be extra vigilant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

England, USA, Wales, Iran Official World Cup group

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> England, USA, Wales, Iran Official World Cup group


Iran vs Anglo-Saxons , guess who come top


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> At what point do assassinations and sabotage stop Salar-jann?



Short answer: until the enemy is fully defeated, these or other types of hits against us will never stop. Iran is up against the world's dominant power structure (US empire plus international zionism), arguably the entity with the strongest material destructive power in history.

So the question should rather be, how mighty Iran really is, that she has managed not only to survive for 43 years against such an enemy, but also to make steady gains and continuously advance against them on the geopolitical chessboard?

Part of the reply to this question has to do with intrinsic characteristics offering Iran some unique advantages (religious, historic, civilizational, societal and demographic, geographic such as the capability to hold hostage world energy supplies thanks to the Strait of Hormoz chokepoint etc), but another part is related to political will. Meaning that Iran's experience is indeed replicable by other nations of the south, provided sufficient political will, exemplary courage and unshakable faith (whether in God or an deological belief system) on the part of their decision makers.



Blue In Green said:


> One can only hope that ongoing improvements in internal security measures are being implemented.



I will agree that there is probably some room for improvement in this department. But even with the most efficient security set up Iran may implement, we shouldn't expect zero casualties.



Blue In Green said:


> I fully understand "the ends justify the means" argument since Iranians operate under a rather staunch martyrdom ideology (from what I can garner). But even that certainly has its limits no? Could there come a time where these assassinations start to make detrimental in-roads within Iranian leadership, directly affecting how IRGC and other crucial domestic defense industries operate?



The moment they do, you will see Iran intensify her approach in response. Don't doubt it.



Blue In Green said:


> (An aside, more of an admission on my part Salar-jan. I must admit that I don't add much to the discourse here on PDF since many of my own talking points range from rehashes of others original thoughts or somewhat emotional rants of my own rooted in ignorance or exaggeration. My intentions with the replies I made to both you and TheImmortal as well as others here are purely mutual with respects to Iran: its security, prosperity and future.



No, your contribution is very valued (by me and I'm sure many others).

_____



_Nabil_ said:


> Israelis aren't that stupid to use again Jews inside Iran, they are just some thousands, very easy to monitor for suspect behaviour.
> 
> And Iran won't be afraid to expose them again if treachery happen again.
> 
> Unfortunately, traitors are "among us", Muslims, Arabs, Persians, Sunni, Shia, Kurds,.....



Yes, Jewish and Bahai Iranians are surely monitored quite efficiently for suspicious behaviour, which is made possible by their limited numbers.

And no doubt there are numerous traitors in our midst. To suppress them, Iranian authorities would need to switch to a form of governance that relies to a far greater degree on violence and state control of society and individuals, e.g. the North Korean system for instance.

Basically there are two main motivations for treason: one, material benefits (mostly money) and two, ideological and political antagonism. Neutralization of the first phenomenon would require much more intrusive and generalized surveillance of the population, with more frequent summons of citizens by security agencies; to further contain the second, media and free expression of opinion would have to be reined in.

Either model will represent a trade off of sorts. Knowing that increased violence might generate a couple more discontents among the population all the while of controlling them more efficiently. But then again, the scale of enemy propaganda adn psy-ops on Iranians is such that even with the highest degree of political freedoms, significant numbers of Iranians would get duped into believing that they're living under some sort of a totalitarian dictatorship.

So I agree with all your above quoted points. Just wanted to add that if (a big if) someday a Jewish Iranian is arrested on espionage charges, we should definitely expect the enemy to react with an enormous double-standarded media campaign and social mobilization making a mountain out of a mole and dishing out bogus accusations of "antisemitism".

_____



Hack-Hook said:


> Iran vs Anglo-Saxons , guess who come top



Slight correction: the Welsh (like the Irish) are Celts, not Anglo-Saxons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Short answer: until the enemy is fully defeated, these or other types of hits against us will never stop. Iran is up against the world's dominant power structure (US empire plus international zionism), arguably the entity with the strongest material destructive power in history.
> 
> So the question should rather be, how mighty Iran really is, that she has managed not only to survive for 43 years against such an enemy, but also to make steady gains and continuously advance against them on the geopolitical chessboard?
> 
> Part of the reply to this question has to do with intrinsic characteristics offering Iran some unique advantages (religious, historic, civilizational, societal and demographic, geographic such as the capability to hold hostage world energy supplies thanks to the Strait of Hormoz chokepoint etc), but another part is related to political will. Meaning that Iran's experience is indeed replicable by other nations of the south, provided sufficient political will, exemplary courage and unshakable faith (whether in God or an deological belief system) on the part of their decision makers.
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree that there is room for improvement in this department though. But even with the most efficient security set up Iran may implement, we shouldn't expect zero casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> The moment they do, you will see Iran intensify her approach in response. Don't doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, your contribution is very valued. By me and I'm sure many others.
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Jewish and Bahai Iranians are surely monitored quite efficiently for suspicious behaviour, which is made possible by their limited numbers.
> 
> And no doubt there are numerous traitors in our midst. To suppress them, Iranian authorities would need to switch to a form of governance that relies to a far greater degree on violence and state control of society and individuals, e.g. the North Korean system for instance.
> 
> Basically there are two main motivations for treason: one, material benefits (mostly money) and two, ideological and political antagonism. Neutralization of the first phenomenon would require much more intrusive and generalized surveillance of the population, with more frequent summons of citizens by security agencies; to further contain the second, media and free expression of opinion would have to be reined in.
> 
> Eiter model will be a trade off. Knowing that increased violence might generate a couple more discontents among the population all the while of controlling them more efficiently. But then again, the scale of enemy propaganda adn psy-ops on Iranians is such that even with the highest degree of political freedoms, significant numbers of Iranians would get duped into believing that they're living under some sort of a totalitarian dictatorship.
> 
> So I agree with all your above quoted points. Just wanted to add that if (a big if) someday a Jewish Iranian is arrested on espionage charges, we should definitely expect the enemy to react with an enormous double-standarded media campaign and social mobilization making a mountain out of a mole and dishing out bogus accusations of "antisemitism".


more violence never work , how much violent you want to get , did it help Britain ?
but let put a solution in front of you , brainwash all country into a cult , that certainly would work , everyone you fail to brainwash send to labor camp.
that's a tried and proved recipe , just look at N. Korea

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blue In Green said:


> At what point do assassinations and sabotage stop Salar-jann? that is essentially what many here (me included) have always been pining to get an answer for or at least an approximation. So many shahids yet the enemy keeps moving right next to our kin as if they're ghosts on the walls of our houses. Efforts to curb their presence bear varying fruit but the fear (at least for me) is that they'll eventually score another big hit that truly sets back Iran's progress in some appreciable way. -- Whilst you are generally correct about Iranian progress across multiple sectors, in-spite of American/Zionist efforts to hinder or outright destroy it. The issue of finding a viable method or way to stop the deaths of Iranians at their hands still remains present. We've seen rather lax-security measures given to lower ranking members of certain national/organizational defense infrastructures. Which doesn't offer much reaffirmation to help those of us who are concerned but that is out of our hands. One can only hope that ongoing improvements in internal security measures are being implemented.
> 
> I fully understand "the ends justify the means" argument since Iranians operate under a rather staunch martyrdom ideology (from what I can garner). But even that certainly has its limits no? Could there come a time where these assassinations start to make detrimental in-roads within Iranian leadership, directly affecting how IRGC and other crucial domestic defense industries operate? idk, only time will tell.
> 
> Won't shy away from saying this, but I've been an open advocate for an Iranian strike against Israel proper or expanding comprehensive kinetic strikes against Zionist assets wherever Iran can feasibly reach them (since Israel does the same to Iran and its allies routinely). It would be justified and if calibrated correctly, could achieve deterrence or some sort of "relative deterrence". Can't say whether or not this would be the smart decision or rational one, but I do let my emotions get to me from time-to-time.
> 
> My sincerest thanks for correcting me on the surnames "Ansari/Entezari". I'm in the States (born and raised) so I don't come across those types of names all too often lol. It does raise the eyebrow slightly as to why there would be such a staunch discrepancy between these two reported names. Ayub Ansari and Ayoob Entezari are two completely different names, you're correct.
> 
> (An aside, more of an admission on my part Salar-jan. I must admit that I don't add much to the discourse here on PDF since many of my own talking points range from rehashes of others original thoughts or somewhat emotional rants of my own rooted in ignorance or exaggeration. My intentions with the replies I made to both you and TheImmortal as well as others here are purely mutual with respects to Iran: its security, prosperity and future.
> 
> Just needed to get this off my chest.)



Allow me to add a brief remark. A zionist military intelligence officer falls to his death from a rooftop, the heavily censored zionist press claiming it was suicide. Some will validate this explanation, rather than conceding Iran may well have played a role here. After all, fact is that in 2020 only 9 military personnel committed suicide in Occupied Palestine.

Then an IRGC officer is said to have deceased after falling down from a building, and the same ones who accepted the zionist version about th isra"el"i intelligence person having committed suicide, will now suggest that assassination is to blame for the IRGC officer.

There's a bias against Iran here, induced by the prevalence of mainstream media discourse. To those adopting such a perspective I'd suggest to rethink it, and to be more critical of mainstream (in particular zionist) media reporting on affairs like these.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Allow me to add a brief remark. A zionist military intelligence officer is killed after falling from a rooftop, the heavily censored zionist press claiming it was suicide. Some will validate this explanation, rather than conceding Iran may well have played a role here. After all, fact is that in 2020 only 9 military personnel committed suicide in Occupied Palestine.
> 
> Then an IRGC officer is said to have deceased after falling down from a building, and the same ones who accepted the zionist version about their intelligence person having committed suicide, will now suggest that assassination is to blame in the case of the IRGC officer.
> 
> There's a bias against Iran here, induced by the prevalence of mainstream media discourse. To those adopting such a viewpoint I'd suggest to rethink it, and to be more critical of mainstream (in particular zionist) media reporting on affairs like these.


Nice to see someone is listening to my input here. Thank you, we'll succeeding in pushing through change, no matter what.



Hack-Hook said:


> more violence never work , how much violent you want to get , did it help Britain ?
> but let put a solution in front of you , brainwash all country into a cult , that certainly would work , everyone you fail to brainwash send to labor camp.
> that's a tried and proved recipe , just look at N. Korea


I'm in favour of a North Korean model myself, although SLIGHTLY less hermitic. No need for a new Meiji Isolation but Iran needs to become like Amegakure (yes, I'm a weeaboo).

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Aspen

Looks like Biden is going to turn a blind eye to Iranian oil without getting a nuclear deal. 

Playing hardball pays well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

USAF NGAD 'fast tracking'. Combination manned and UCAV 'escort/wingman'. I believe this program is a backfill while the real goal of total unmanned AF is achieved. Manned is a dead-end.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

jauk said:


> USAF NGAD 'fast tracking'. Combination manned and UCAV 'escort/wingman'. I believe this program is a backfill while the real goal of total unmanned AF is achieved. Manned is a dead-end.


Manned air forces are unlikely to materialize until the 8th or 9th generation.


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> Short answer: until the enemy is fully defeated, these or other types of hits against us will never stop. Iran is up against the world's dominant power structure (US empire plus international zionism), arguably the entity with the strongest material destructive power in history.
> 
> So the question should rather be, how mighty Iran really is, that she has managed not only to survive for 43 years against such an enemy, but also to make steady gains and continuously advance against them on the geopolitical chessboard?
> 
> Part of the reply to this question has to do with intrinsic characteristics offering Iran some unique advantages (religious, historic, civilizational, societal and demographic, geographic such as the capability to hold hostage world energy supplies thanks to the Strait of Hormoz chokepoint etc), but another part is related to political will. Meaning that Iran's experience is indeed replicable by other nations of the south, provided sufficient political will, exemplary courage and unshakable faith (whether in God or an deological belief system) on the part of their decision makers.
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree that there is probably some room for improvement in this department. But even with the most efficient security set up Iran may implement, we shouldn't expect zero casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> The moment they do, you will see Iran intensify her approach in response. Don't doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, your contribution is very valued. By me and I'm sure many others.
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Jewish and Bahai Iranians are surely monitored quite efficiently for suspicious behaviour, which is made possible by their limited numbers.
> 
> And no doubt there are numerous traitors in our midst. To suppress them, Iranian authorities would need to switch to a form of governance that relies to a far greater degree on violence and state control of society and individuals, e.g. the North Korean system for instance.
> 
> Basically there are two main motivations for treason: one, material benefits (mostly money) and two, ideological and political antagonism. Neutralization of the first phenomenon would require much more intrusive and generalized surveillance of the population, with more frequent summons of citizens by security agencies; to further contain the second, media and free expression of opinion would have to be reined in.
> 
> Either model will represent a trade off of sorts. Knowing that increased violence might generate a couple more discontents among the population all the while of controlling them more efficiently. But then again, the scale of enemy propaganda adn psy-ops on Iranians is such that even with the highest degree of political freedoms, significant numbers of Iranians would get duped into believing that they're living under some sort of a totalitarian dictatorship.
> 
> So I agree with all your above quoted points. Just wanted to add that if (a big if) someday a Jewish Iranian is arrested on espionage charges, we should definitely expect the enemy to react with an enormous double-standarded media campaign and social mobilization making a mountain out of a mole and dishing out bogus accusations of "antisemitism".
> 
> _____
> 
> 
> 
> Slight correction: the Welsh (like the Irish) are Celts, not Anglo-Saxons.


Being targeted by Israel and U.S is the right indicator that Iran Economically, Politically, Military is on the *Right* path, may God helps you and give you success.

It won't be an easy path, but I personally see desperation and lack of efficient options to stop Iran in those cheap moves.

Again, concerning unfounded claims of Iranis Jews implication in those acts, and Irani regime "afraid" to expose them "fearing" excessive west reaction, don't worry the west will do it's usual propaganda, no less, probably more, that's all .... And Iranian regime won't give a Shīt of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> England, USA, Wales, Iran Official World Cup group



Iran always gets the worst World Cup groups. Last time we had Ronaldo and Messi in our group.

How does Wales have enough pro players to field a team?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

__





Algerian FA confirms friendly match against Iran – PersianFootball.com







www.persianfootball.com





Canadian football team cancelled programmed friendly match upon Trudeau consignee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

The pace of Russia's combat as it unfolds:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532073258715344896
Simulation analysis of Russia's special operations from the best source on the planet:





__





شبیه سازی یک جنگ طولانی ... (اپیزود یکم : اوکراین )


مقدمه مولف/ مترجم : این نکته می بایست خدمت مخاطبان محترم این سطور یادآوری شود که این متن ، تنها بیلان عملکرد یک تیم ، متشکل از متخصصان نظامی و سیاسی است و الزما! به معنای تایید یا عدم تایید مطالب آن نخواهد بود . شبیه سازی محیط رزم و یا آنچه که war game نامیده می شود در یک تعریف در محدوده زیر بررس...



www.military.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533882489474785280

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

_Nabil_ said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algerian FA confirms friendly match against Iran – PersianFootball.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.persianfootball.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian football team cancelled programmed friendly match upon Trudeau consignee.


Should be a good game!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

PersianNinja said:


> I'm in favour of a North Korean model myself, although SLIGHTLY less hermitic. No need for a new Meiji Isolation but Iran needs to become like Amegakure (yes, I'm a weeaboo).



No doubt Korea is being demonized unjustly by western totalitarian regimes and their manipulative psy-ops apparatus. In Iran, the liberal fifth column (reformists & moderates) are echoing this propaganda by singling out the Korean one as the supposedly "worst" of all political systems in existence, as opposed to totalitarian liberal democracy of the west, which these same reformists and moderates are advertising in Iran. Hence why they had a book from a female North Korean "dissident" refugee translated into Persian and widely distributed at symbolic and strategic points of sale.

Now I also tend to have some reservations about the Korean model, but they mostly aren't focused on its relatively uncompromising approach to security. However I shall not discuss these, since Iran and Korea have a functional partnership.

When it comes to the Korean-style security architecture, while it might be subject to debate it is certain is that it has proved its efficiency. Generally speaking, the liberal mantra postulating that increased use of force in internal affairs will "necessarily" and "always" backfire or that it "never works" is erroneous. Where is it backfiring in Korea? How is it supposed to have backfired on the government of Joseph Vissarionovich (aka Stalin)? It depends on a string of circumstances, on the legitimacy of policy makers, on context.

North Korean model or not, Iran could do with a slightly lesser degree of leniency vis à vis certain obvious provocateurs, infiltrators, saboteurs, fifth columnists and other traitors, especially those who occupy relatively important functions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> @PersianNinja
> 
> Cheraa oonjoori harf mizni ba baghye
> Alfazet mesle baghie nis


@_Nabil_ is one of us. That is what i am sure about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Daily dispatch from "Paradise West", the model society to emulate according to Iranian oppositionists of all shades.

To those obsessively antagonistic towards the Islamic Republic, this right here is the true ugly face of your imaginary western utopia. Wake up and thank God every day for what you have, which spares you horrors like these:

___
Man who raped six-month-old baby is jailed for 16 years​Man to undergo six years of post-release supervision ‘for the protection of the public’​The offending took place over the course of seven months up to August 2019.

By Alison O'Riordan and Isabel Hayes
Fri Feb 26 2021 - 21:36

https://www.irishtimes.com/news/cri...nth-old-baby-is-jailed-for-16-years-1.4496411

___

10 Dec 2021
Father Who Raped His 12-Day-Old Baby Son Sentenced to 24 Years ​A father who raped his 12 day old son has been sentenced to 24 years, of which he will only serve 19 in prison, the BBC reports.​








Father Who Raped His 12-Day-Old Baby Son Sentenced to 24 Years


A father who raped his 12 day old son has been sentenced to 24 years, of which he will only serve 19 in prison, the BBC reports. The man, 28, cannot be named to protect the baby's identity. The heinous attack took place around three years ago in Annalong, a




4w.pub





___
Runcorn man who raped baby and shared abuse images jailed​Published 11 May







*A man who raped a baby and took indecent photographs of another child has been jailed for life. *









Runcorn man who raped baby and shared abuse images jailed


The abuse carried out by Gareth Davis was described as "nothing short of horrendous" by detectives.



www.bbc.co.uk





*___ *
Man Who Raped Baby And Broke Its Ribs Gets Only 4 Years In Prison​By Ellie Kildare






https://www.bolde.com/man-raped-baby-broke-ribs-4-years-prison/

___
Gatineau Hills man jailed for raping his baby​*“It is a crime that is despicable, repugnant. It is totally beyond comprehension,” a judge said.*

Author of the article: Gary Dimmock
Publishing date: Apr 02, 2022 • April 2, 2022 • 1 minute read









Gatineau Hills man jailed for raping his baby


“It is a crime that is despicable, repugnant. It is totally beyond comprehension,” a judge said.




ottawacitizen.com





___

عزیزان خواهشاً تا میتونید اینارو با دوست و آشناهاتون تو ایران در میان بگذارید
اونجا زیاد کسی از واقعیت جامعه غرب خبردار نیست​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533820270800252929


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> Daily dispatch from "Paradise West", the model society to emulate according to Iranian oppositionists of all shades.
> 
> To those obsessively antagonistic towards the Islamic Republic, this right here is the true ugly face of your imaginary western utopia. Wake up and thank God every day for what you have, which spares you horrors like these:
> 
> ___
> Man who raped six-month-old baby is jailed for 16 years​Man to undergo six years of post-release supervision ‘for the protection of the public’​The offending took place over the course of seven months up to August 2019.
> 
> By Alison O'Riordan and Isabel Hayes
> Fri Feb 26 2021 - 21:36
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/news/cri...nth-old-baby-is-jailed-for-16-years-1.4496411
> 
> ___
> 
> 10 Dec 2021
> Father Who Raped His 12-Day-Old Baby Son Sentenced to 24 Years ​A father who raped his 12 day old son has been sentenced to 24 years, of which he will only serve 19 in prison, the BBC reports.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Who Raped His 12-Day-Old Baby Son Sentenced to 24 Years
> 
> 
> A father who raped his 12 day old son has been sentenced to 24 years, of which he will only serve 19 in prison, the BBC reports. The man, 28, cannot be named to protect the baby's identity. The heinous attack took place around three years ago in Annalong, a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4w.pub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> Runcorn man who raped baby and shared abuse images jailed​Published 11 May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A man who raped a baby and took indecent photographs of another child has been jailed for life. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runcorn man who raped baby and shared abuse images jailed
> 
> 
> The abuse carried out by Gareth Davis was described as "nothing short of horrendous" by detectives.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *___ *
> Man Who Raped Baby And Broke Its Ribs Gets Only 4 Years In Prison​By Ellie Kildare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bolde.com/man-raped-baby-broke-ribs-4-years-prison/
> 
> ___
> Gatineau Hills man jailed for raping his baby​*“It is a crime that is despicable, repugnant. It is totally beyond comprehension,” a judge said.*
> 
> Author of the article: Gary Dimmock
> Publishing date: Apr 02, 2022 • April 2, 2022 • 1 minute read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatineau Hills man jailed for raping his baby
> 
> 
> “It is a crime that is despicable, repugnant. It is totally beyond comprehension,” a judge said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ottawacitizen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> عزیزان خواهشاً تا میتونید اینارو با دوست و آشناهاتون تو ایران در میان بگذارید
> اونجا زیاد کسی از واقعیت جامعه غرب خبردار نیست​


Sit on a chair, and Google "Church pedophilia", " Church child abuse" and "Église Pédocriminalité"

I insist on sitting first on a chair, the results will blow your mind .....

And it's probably only 10% of the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> No doubt Korea is being demonized unjustly by western totalitarian regimes and their manipulative psy-ops apparatus. In Iran, the liberal fifth column (reformists & moderates) are echoing this propaganda by singling out the Korean one as the supposedly "worst" of all political systems in existence, as opposed to totalitarian liberal democracy of the west, which these same reformists and moderates are advertising in Iran. Hence why they had a book from a female North Korean "dissident" refugee translated into Persian and widely distributed at symbolic and strategic points of sale.
> 
> Now I also tend to have some reservations about the Korean model, but they mostly aren't focused on its relatively uncompromising approach to security. However I shall not discuss these, since Iran and Korea have a functional partnership.
> 
> When it comes to the Korean-style security architecture, while it might be subject to debate it is certain is that it has proved its efficiency. Generally speaking, the liberal mantra postulating that increased use of force in internal affairs will "necessarily" and "always" backfire or that it "never works" is erroneous. Where is it backfiring in Korea? How is it supposed to have backfired on the government of Joseph Vissarionovich (aka Stalin)? It depends on a string of circumstances, on the legitimacy of policy makers, on context.
> 
> North Korean model or not, Iran could do with a slightly lesser degree of leniency vis à vis certain obvious provocateurs, infiltrators, saboteurs, fifth columnists and other traitors, especially those who occupy relatively important functions.


I concur completely. I have more or less an idea what your issues with the DPRK's model are but for similar reasons, I will abstain from commenting on them here.

North Korea has indeed done two things Iran has thus far failed at - responding appropriately to enemy attempts at subversion by retreating behind walls and employing an information smokescreen and sending hunter squads to retrieve and eliminate traitors (although Iran has begun doing this more and more nowadays with varying degrees of success). Closing the country is actually a wonderful method, allowing limited foreign inflow which will be subject to surveillance and uncompromising scrutiny all the time.

Frankly speaking, Iran behaves less like the theocracy/quasi-police state it is and acts more and more like the revolving door state open for all manner of scum to enter/exit as the Pahlavi regime was. Disappointing approach, overall.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Daily dispatch from "Paradise West", the model society to emulate according to Iranian oppositionists of all shades.
> 
> To those obsessively antagonistic towards the Islamic Republic, this right here is the true ugly face of your imaginary western utopia. Wake up and thank God every day for what you have, which spares you horrors like these:
> 
> ___
> Man who raped six-month-old baby is jailed for 16 years​Man to undergo six years of post-release supervision ‘for the protection of the public’​The offending took place over the course of seven months up to August 2019.
> 
> By Alison O'Riordan and Isabel Hayes
> Fri Feb 26 2021 - 21:36
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/news/cri...nth-old-baby-is-jailed-for-16-years-1.4496411
> 
> ___
> 
> 10 Dec 2021
> Father Who Raped His 12-Day-Old Baby Son Sentenced to 24 Years ​A father who raped his 12 day old son has been sentenced to 24 years, of which he will only serve 19 in prison, the BBC reports.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Who Raped His 12-Day-Old Baby Son Sentenced to 24 Years
> 
> 
> A father who raped his 12 day old son has been sentenced to 24 years, of which he will only serve 19 in prison, the BBC reports. The man, 28, cannot be named to protect the baby's identity. The heinous attack took place around three years ago in Annalong, a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4w.pub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> Runcorn man who raped baby and shared abuse images jailed​Published 11 May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A man who raped a baby and took indecent photographs of another child has been jailed for life. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runcorn man who raped baby and shared abuse images jailed
> 
> 
> The abuse carried out by Gareth Davis was described as "nothing short of horrendous" by detectives.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *___ *
> Man Who Raped Baby And Broke Its Ribs Gets Only 4 Years In Prison​By Ellie Kildare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bolde.com/man-raped-baby-broke-ribs-4-years-prison/
> 
> ___
> Gatineau Hills man jailed for raping his baby​*“It is a crime that is despicable, repugnant. It is totally beyond comprehension,” a judge said.*
> 
> Author of the article: Gary Dimmock
> Publishing date: Apr 02, 2022 • April 2, 2022 • 1 minute read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatineau Hills man jailed for raping his baby
> 
> 
> “It is a crime that is despicable, repugnant. It is totally beyond comprehension,” a judge said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ottawacitizen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> عزیزان خواهشاً تا میتونید اینارو با دوست و آشناهاتون تو ایران در میان بگذارید
> اونجا زیاد کسی از واقعیت جامعه غرب خبردار نیست​



I previously answered it



_Nabil_ said:


> Sit on a chair, and Google "Church pedophilia", " Church child abuse" and "Église Pédocriminalité"
> 
> I insist on sitting first on a chair, the results will blow your mind .....
> 
> And it's probably only 10% of the reality.


Search somebody called Tousi



PersianNinja said:


> I concur completely. I have more or less an idea what your issues with the DPRK's model are but for similar reasons, I will abstain from commenting on them here.
> 
> North Korea has indeed done two things Iran has thus far failed at - responding appropriately to enemy attempts at subversion by retreating behind walls and employing an information smokescreen and sending hunter squads to retrieve and eliminate traitors (although Iran has begun doing this more and more nowadays with varying degrees of success). Closing the country is actually a wonderful method, allowing limited foreign inflow which will be subject to surveillance and uncompromising scrutiny all the time.
> 
> Frankly speaking, Iran behaves less like the theocracy/quasi-police state it is and acts more and more like the revolving door state open for all manner of scum to enter/exit as the Pahlavi regime was. Disappointing approach, overall.


Wonder why the people who live outside of Iran are the only people who are support N. Korea style of government for iran


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> Wonder why the people who live outside of Iran are the only people who are support N. Korea style of government for iran


Arrange the "Right Of Return" for me and I'll be more than happy to come and live in the very same system I'm proposing.

Hell son, you can take my place here instead and I'll glad take yours.



Hack-Hook said:


> Search somebody called Tousi


Search for somebody called "Jeffrey Epstein".


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534249313890623488


----------



## _Nabil_

This Tousi? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534273859674947586
Why I should care of this brown complexed man ?


Hack-Hook said:


> Search somebody called Tousi


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> I previously answered it
> 
> 
> Search somebody called Tousi
> 
> 
> Wonder why the people who live outside of Iran are the only people who are support N. Korea style of government for iran


I don’t believe that’s the issue. I believe the issue is your certainty of the ‘N. Korea style of government’ flag you wave. Given the ardent propaganda and falsehoods against Iran through the years, why wouldn’t it be a fair assumption the same applies to NK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

PersianNinja said:


> Arrange the "Right Of Return" for me and I'll be more than happy to come and live in the very same system I'm proposing.
> 
> Hell son, you can take my place here instead and I'll glad take yours.


who prevent Iranian to return ? I myself will gut him cut him in two half and fix him on Azadi tower to be a lesson for others.
and you can give your place to another person



PersianNinja said:


> Search for somebody called "Jeffrey Epstein".


never made any claim on religious or moral ground, everybody knew he is rotten to the core



PersianNinja said:


> Search for somebody called "Jeffrey Epstein".


never made any claim on religious or moral ground, everybody knew he is rotten to the core


jauk said:


> I don’t believe that’s the issue. I believe the issue is your certainty of the ‘N. Korea style of government’ flag you wave. Given the ardent propaganda and falsehoods against Iran through the years, why wouldn’t it be a fair assumption the same applies to NK?


because even north korea friends admit there is something wrong with their legal and governing system. punish family for the sin of a person ?
and the rules after their leader death


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Wonder why the people who live outside of Iran are the only people who are support N. Korea style of government for iran



What's really sort of pathetic and quite telling too, is when reformists in Iran turn more Catholic than the Pope (and by 'Pope' their beloved western regimes are meant), when it comes to demonizing the Korean government as the absolute incarnation of everything that's supposedly wrong. While at the same time being incomparably more lenient towards western vassal states and their crimes.

It's not an accident in any way. The reason Iranian liberals are displaying this sort of double standards is essentially because the DPRK has been a particularly reliable and close partner to Iran since the early 1980's. One of just a handful of governments to side with Iran and extend material help during the 1980-1988 Imposed War. It's the same reason why reformists and moderates tend to vociferate louder against the other major extra-regional partners of Iran, that is China and Russia, than they do against Iran's actual existential enemies (zionist regime, USA and its European allies).

It's all primarily about geostrategic alignment, and about liberals seeking to put an end to the Islamic Republic's principled policy of Resistance against zio-American imperialism, instituted by the 1979 Islamic Revolution and its leader Imam Khomeini, and staunchly pursued by his successor Imam Khamenei. In essence, liberals aim for a return to the conditions prevailing under the toppled Pahlavi monarchy, when Iran like most of its neighbors used to be a "yessir" client of the USA and zionists.

But as seyyed Khamenei correctly stated, this dream of theirs is doomed to remain in the realm of illusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> because even north korea friends admit there is something wrong with their legal and governing system. punish family for the sin of a person ?
> and the rules after their leader death


Come on! Where are you getting this stuff from? Listen, I agree the way NK is presented to us it's not an environment I'd like to live in. But given the outrageous lies we are exposed to on a minute by minute basis both on public media (and right here in the forum) about a country we're both presumably intimate with (we love Iran here on the Islands, BTW), doesn't that presentation bring you any pause at all? It should.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> never made any claim on religious or moral ground, everybody knew he is rotten to the core


He was a jew and a practicing one.



Hack-Hook said:


> because even north korea friends admit there is something wrong with their legal and governing system. punish family for the sin of a person ?


That rule has been dispensed with since Kim Jong-un came to power. Which era are you in?



SalarHaqq said:


> It's the same reason why reformists and moderates tend to vociferate louder against other major non-regional partners of Iran, that is China and Russia, than they do against Iran's actual existential enemies (zionist regime, USA and its European allies).
> 
> But as seyyed Khamenei correctly stated, this dream of theirs will never come true.


I would nonetheless caution you to treat Russia and China with the utmost suspicion.

We all have a million examples of Russian treachery but China is no less - look at the way they treat North Korea. It's a country and people which they have thousands of years of shared history with but they essentially take bribes from USA to enforce sanctions and keep it on the brink of disaster.

If they can treat their closest neighbour this way, they'll treat everyone else far worse.

Just keep a business relationship with them - they sell goods, we give them dollars and that is that; don't allow their tourists in either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

I’m flabbergasted and saddened with ‘the direction of the wind’ strategy the Kurds have been undertaking. In my lifetime alone these shifts have been frequent and enormous. It’s unfortunate being they are Iranian kin.









US-backed Syrian Kurds to turn to Damascus if Turkey attacks


BEIRUT (AP) — The U.S.-backed and Kurdish-led forces in northern Syria said Tuesday that they will turn to the government in Damascus for support should Turkey go ahead with its threat to launch a new incursion into the war-torn country.




apnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Sit on a chair, and Google "Church pedophilia", " Church child abuse" and "Église Pédocriminalité"
> 
> I insist on sitting first on a chair, the results will blow your mind .....
> 
> And it's probably only 10% of the reality.





_Nabil_ said:


> This Tousi?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534273859674947586
> Why I should care of this brown complexed man ?



The user means an Islamic preacher by that name who was charged with molesting children. Evocation of isolated cases however obfuscates the fact that these sorts of abuses take place on a wholly different scale in the west.

Among the church it's incredible indeed. This said, my focus is not on them for a particular reason: our enemies, masonic and bankster oligarchs, have taken aim at every established, historically rooted religious tradition (arguably with the exception of one). This includes Christian churches and especially the Catholic one.

So if we evoke examples from the church, local liberals promoting the globalist agenda (joined on the occasion by other secularists e.g. nationalists or leftists, who otherwise have little in common with the liberals) will try to suggest that this is an issue inherent to every clerical establishment. Even though proportions of course are incomparable between the west and other regions of the world, they will produce these sorts of counter-argument.

Hence why two other types of paedocriminality prevalent in the west need to be highlighted by our camp. For our adversaries lack counter-points to these. And also, they expose the enemy's true agenda, that is it destroy the nuclear family structure and uproot every national and religious community in order to impose a totalitarian one-world regime on mankind, enslave everyone to the bone and also put an end to the human species as we know it (transhumanism, plus animal-human hybridism or chimerism fostered by stem cell research etc).

In this battle, elements from other religions especially Christianity are our objective allies. When it comes to the Catholics, we could cite traditionalists like the Sedevacantist current, which considers the Pope as an illegitimate impostor and entirely rejects the liberal modernist _aggorniamiento _of the 1965 Vatican II Council, when under the influence of infiltrators the Catholic Church basically capitulated to the masonic enemy, reneged on many of its principles and began legitimizing the dominant powers-to-be who are in control of the west today. Traditionalist dissident Catholics however oppose the political and social-cultural order implemented by western regimes and therefore have much more in common with us. Another potential ally is the Orthodox Church, where traditionalists are not a marginalized minority.

Now the two other types of paedocriminality mentioned above are the following:

* Over the top phenomena such as recurrent sexual assaults against newborns, infants, toddlers and other babies. Something western society pretty much has a monopoly of, since it's a direct consequence of its anomalies and perversions, a result of it being founded upon the violation of natural law.

* Networked elite paedocriminality. Which happens quite often to be linked to satanist or similar rituals. The child embodies innocence. By violating its sanctity and then murdering it, power hungry megalomaniac elites among the western oligarchy ritually seek confirmation of their delusional belief that they are above morals, above any sort of law, that their power knows no limits. Which is akin to an affront against God.

Notice that the Bohemian Grove ceremony held by members of an elite US secret society, which radio host Alex Jones leaked footage of, bears the name "Cremation of Care". Ponder the choice of terms: cremation of care i.e. doing away with conscience, with empathy.

Of course Jones is controlled opposition, and so is Trump, but the thing with these individuals is that partial revelation of the true nature of the west's ruling oligarchy is part of their task. Of course the oligarchy will then use their contradictions and blunders to entirely delegitimize these same truths, and to be able to say "see, only tinfoil hat types and morons like Trump claim such things". It's an astute defence mechanism, designed to blur reality and to blind audiences (especially the more intelligent and cultured).

It's nowhere an accident that the two forms of paedocriminality most talked about in the mainstream media are that which clerics and religious preachers are guilty of, and that committed by your standard (alcoholic) male working class person raping his daughter, or the 50-year old Roma abusing his niece in their caravan or something.

But networked, systematic elite paedocriminality and networked elite paedo-satanism almost never make the headlines, when in fact they ought to be the most often denounced types of child abuse. The rare cases in which we hear about these, the entire extent and ramifications of the concerned networks are methodically covered up.

This was so with the Marc Dutroux affair in Belgium, where courts denied the fact that an actual network furnishing children to political, economical and cultural elites had been implicated, and that there was much more to it than just a malicious auto mechanic like Dutroux who figured out he could make lots of money by seeking out children and handing them over to the network. Indeed, those in charge of elite paedocriminal networks enjoy protection at the highest levels of power in the west.

Another example is the Epstein affair, which has all the appearance of a controlled leak. A "burnt" operative, Epstein, was sacrificed so that the underlying structure could remain intact and be kept safe from public scrutiny and anger. Indeed the affair was quickly buried, the FBI to this day withheld the identities of those who were invited to Epstein's paedocriminal sessions, as evidenced by the documents the FBI seized. The "Pizzagate" scandal was dismissed as "conspiracy theory", despite the fact that John Podesta, William Clinton's chief of staff, had clearly put up paintings with paedocriminal motives at home. And of course the zionist regime's Mossad intelligence service and the US regime's deep state, which surely use video and sound recordings of politicians and other powerful figures present at Epstein's "parties" as kompromats (i.e. material with which to blackmail them should they refuse to toe the line).

Note also that this topic, networked elite paedocriminality characteristic of western regimes, is one of the most or in fact the single most dangerous subject for an investigative journalist to conduct research on. Anyone going too far will definitely get silenced, and to that effect western regimes will not hesitate to kill.

More to the point, liberals and other mouthpieces of the globalist mafia will happily make a mountain out of mole about any instance of an older man marrying a much younger girl according to religious law. But you never see them protest the creeping sexualization of children in western mass media, consumerist "culture" and in effect in real life (not long ago in France, school authorities were complaining that children as young as 10 or 11 were having sexual relations openly in front of everyone at schoolyards, under the impact of mass pornography that the western-imposed system has made available to everyone via smartphones and the internet). Common denominator between these two proposition, you may ask? Simple: the handlers of these liberal patsies don't care one bit about the well-being of children; it's the traditional institution of marriage they want to eliminate. Hence the described double standard.

So when it comes to paedocriminality, I'd recommend focusing on the said aspects: rape of babies as a mass phenomenon in the secular liberal pseudo-democratic west, and paedocriminal / paedo-satanist networks catering to the western elites and oligarchy.

Let me conclude with an interesting sidenote: connecting the dots based on publicly available reports, I think it's not impossible that Islamic Iran in the 1980's may have been very close to getting her hands on a pile of evidence against high-ranking paedocriminal officials of the French regime, via Protestant pastor Joseph Doucé (read up on him if you're unfamiliar with that name). Before it could happen though, Doucé was murdered under "mysterious" circumstances, most probably by French security forces. But more on this another time, maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534521867519897609

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> The user means an Islamic preacher charged with molesting children. Evocation of isolated cases however obfuscates the fact that these sorts of abuses take place on a wholly different scale in the west.


Seriously?? Comparing 1 muslim preacher or even 10.000 with the hundreds of thousands of pedophilia cases in the Christian church????

I can understand he's maybe Christian and defending his faith, but logic and commun sens must prevail after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Seriously?? Comparing 1 muslim preacher or even 10.000 with the hundreds of thousands of pedophilia cases in the Christian church????
> 
> I can understand he's maybe Christian and defending his faith, but logic and commun sens must prevail after all.



No, no brother. More of a secularist in line with the agenda of the globalist oligarchy, who has issues with any traditional religion (whether Islam, Christianity or Buddhism) playing an important role in the organization of public life.

Even though the point you make is entirely valid, and I completely agree with it, confronting them on this terrain will leave them with a theoretical discursive escape route, though made of weak arguments (like saying, "I wonder how many more cases in our countries won't be revealed because the church is subject to scrutiny while our Islamic institutions aren't" and so on).

Whereas if we insist on the serial rapes of _babies _happening the west, as well as with the networked elite paedocriminality (and paedo-satanism) observable there, they'll get fully checkmated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534521867519897609


The tweet reference is AW SUM. The whining meme not so much.


----------



## mohsen

SalarHaqq said:


> The user means an Islamic preacher by that name who was charged with molesting children. Evocation of isolated cases however obfuscates the fact that these sorts of abuses take place on a wholly different scale in the west.


Indeed it's interesting the way f@cked up people compare one case with thousands cases in the other side!

Level of reasoning!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> No, no brother. More of a secularist in line with the agenda of the globalist oligarchy, who has issues with any traditional religion (whether Islam, Christianity or Buddhism) playing an important role in the organization of public life.
> 
> Even though the point you make is entirely valid, and I completely agree with it, confronting them on this terrain will leave them with a theoretical discursive escape route, though made of weak arguments (like saying, "I wonder how many more cases in our countries won't be revealed because the church is subject to scrutiny while our Islamic institutions aren't" and so on).
> 
> Whereas if we insist on the serial rapes of _babies _happening the west, as well as with the networked elite paedocriminality (and paedo-satanism) observable there, they'll get fully checkmated.


No Bro, allow me to disagree, a secularist won't act like this, a secularist won't defent Christianity or any other religion, and why bringing a case of one pedophilic Muslim?









French Catholic Church inquiry finds 216,000 paedophilia cases since 1950


An investigation into sexual abuse in the French Catholic Church has found that an estimated 216,000 children were victims of abuse by clergy since 1950, Jean-March Sauvé, head of the commission that…




www.google.com













Catholic Church child sexual abuse scandal


Everything you need to know about this complex and longstanding global scandal.



www.bbc.com













French report: 330,000 children victims of church sex abuse


PARIS (AP) — Victims of abuse within France’s Catholic Church welcomed a historic turning point Tuesday after a new report estimated that 330,000 children in France were sexually abused over the past 70 years, providing the country's first accounting of the worldwide phenomenon.




apnews.com













The Catholic church is still making excuses for paedophilia | Peter Stanford


Bishops around the world are joining the pope at a forum on tackling abuse. But only radical reform can solve the crisis




www.theguardian.com





I really don't care of peoples religions, we have Arab Christians more politically engaged with the axe of resistance than some "Muslims".

But pointing to an isolated case of Muslim in a reply to my post is sooo cheap and stupid.


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> No Bro, allow me to disagree, a secularist won't act like this, a secularist won't defent Christianity or any other religion,



User isn't defending Christianity. In a discussion I had with them, they were likening my positions on marriage and divorce to Catholic doctrine, suggesting that my views are not typically Islamic but closer to Catholicism, and citing this as a reason to reject them.

See here:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13647667
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13647364











- - -

So trust me, brother. User is of liberal and secularist persuasion. Their point is not to say "the situation of the Catholic Church is better in comparison to the Islamic clergy", but to portray all religious institutions as problematic and convey the idea that therefore, secularism is what we should opt for. I can tell from multiple exchanges with them and long time observation.


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> The user is not defending Christianity. In a discussion I had with them, they were likening my positions on marriage and divorce to Catholic doctrine and suggesting that my views are not typically Islamic but closer to Catholicism, hence why they ought to be rejected.
> 
> See here:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13647667
> 
> 
> So trust me, brother. User is of liberal and secularist persuasion. I can tell from multiple exchanges with them and long time observation.


Probably those kind of "Liberals" and pseudo "Secularist" *only* when it's question of Islam, they don't *dare* question Christianity, Jewish or any other faith .....

Brown man complexe .....


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Probably those kind of "Liberals" and pseudo "Secularist" *only* when it's question of Islam, they don't *dare* question Christianity, Jewish or any other faith .....
> 
> Brown man complexe .....



Well, to be fair the user did criticize Catholicism in a past discussion. I edited my post to include screenshots, please take a look at them. But again, this criticism was in line with an overarching secularist agenda.

Now your point stays valid nonetheless, because secularism is a western-imported thought. So whether or not they question other religions, the political culture of Muslims who promote secularism is westernized anyway.


----------



## QWECXZ

باز دوباره یک داستان جدید شروع شد
شورای حکام آژانس توپ رو آماده کرد که شورای امنیت با برجام شلیکش کنه
مکانیسم ماشه با نتیجه این نشست می‌تونه فعال بشه. یعنی بازگشت ایران به زیر فصل ۷ شورای امنیت و دوباره قانونی شدن توقیف کشتی‌های ایران
پاسخ ایران هم که مثل همیشه ضعیف‌ترین چیزی که می‌شد بود. غیرفعال کردن ۲ تا دوربین که همون موقع هم اضافی بودن؟ جدی؟
واقعاً کسانی که عرضه ندارن هسته‌ای بشن گوه می‌خورن برنامه هسته‌ای دارن. برنامه هسته‌ای باید فقط برای کشورهای دارای سلاح اتمی باشه و لاغیر
هر کسی که سلاح هسته‌ای نداشت و خواست برنامه هسته‌ای داشته باشه باید بمبارون بشه تا سر حد نابودی همه زیرساخت‌هاش

یا آدم باید زور داشته باشه پاسخ زورگو رو بده یا باید شاخ و شونه نکشه
نداشتن سلاح اتمی هم مصداق بارز ناتوانی و ضعف یک کشور مدعی قدرت در دنیای مدرن هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> What's really sort of pathetic and quite telling too, is when reformists in Iran turn more Catholic than the Pope (and by 'Pope' their beloved western regimes are meant), when it comes to demonizing the Korean government as the absolute incarnation of everything that's supposedly wrong. While at the same time being incomparably more lenient towards western vassal states and their crimes.


if you think N.Korea is heaven then why not go there and live there 
before doing so just answer why N. Korea fear it's people contact others . they must have a real pathetic ideology to fear foreign influence so much. they knew what they preach is not defendable, only weaks fear to the extent that cut any contact with others


SalarHaqq said:


> It's not an accident in any way. The reason Iranian liberals are displaying this sort of double standards is essentially because the DPRK has been a particularly reliable and close partner to Iran since the early 1980's. One of just a handful of governments to side with Iran and extend material help during the 1980-1988 Imposed War. It's the same reason why reformists and moderates tend to vociferate louder against the other major extra-regional partners of Iran, that is China and Russia, than they do against Iran's actual existential enemies (zionist regime, USA and its European allies).


a partner don't mean we must live as they are and USSR never was Iran partner in 1980-1988 and china , wonder what they gave us at the time. if you want to knew we get weapons from USA , Libya , N. Korea and Pakistan and Syria if I recall correctly.



PersianNinja said:


> He was a jew and a practicing one.


a jew can be a practicing jew in name who worship money , he can be a practicing jew in truth , in every religion you can find bigots 



PersianNinja said:


> That rule has been dispensed with since Kim Jong-un came to power. Which era are you in?


in all times , what about punishments for nonsense law after the death of their late leader , or worship of kim family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The user means an Islamic preacher by that name who was charged with molesting children. Evocation of isolated cases however obfuscates the fact that these sorts of abuses take place on a wholly different scale in the west.


the user point out such behavior are seen all over the world not just in west and that isolated case also is not isolated , wonder would you like some such cases 


SalarHaqq said:


> So trust me, brother. User is of liberal and secularist persuasion. Their point is not to say "the situation of the Catholic Church is better in comparison to the Islamic clergy", but to portray all religious institutions as problematic and convey the idea that therefore, secularism is what we should opt for. I can tell from multiple exchanges with them and long time observation.


if user is secular or liberal , is not important , the point is in west , such cases won't be swept under the rug, but here ......
the point is if you want talk about others first look at yourself , and the user never ever posted a sentence that imply he is against any religion , but he certainly many times made posts against "I'm Holier than you" attitude



_Nabil_ said:


> Probably those kind of "Liberals" and pseudo "Secularist" *only* when it's question of Islam, they don't *dare* question Christianity, Jewish or any other faith .....
> 
> Brown man complexe .....


be assured if a Jew or Christian or Hindu come here and say I'm better than you, as many cases before I have many things to tell to him , if a Muslim come and talk wit such attitude ,I'll also wont spare him


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> if you think N.Korea is heaven then why not go there and live there



Specious ad hominem type of argument.



Hack-Hook said:


> before doing so just answer why N. Korea fear it's people contact others . they must have a real pathetic ideology to fear foreign influence so much. they knew what they preach is not defendable, only weaks fear to the extent that cut any contact with others



First of all, whatever western propaganda mouthpieces spew about Korea is to be considered as baseless by default, until and unless corroborated by input from neutral quarters. We know how they lie and distort reality when it comes to adversaries of the empire, which includes our Korean brothers.

Secondly, one can have the most noble ideology and falter in the face of a more powerful foe. Doesn't mean one's ideology was 'pathetic' at all. The notion that the ethically superior always comes out on top in world politics, may be good for illustrated children's books, not for a serious informed assessment.

Thirdly, yes in many areas adversaries of the empire are weaker than the latter. In terms of conventional power and financial resources, Korea is an ant in front of the US regime and its allies. When the playing field is not even, corrective measures are fair game, one of them being tighter social control in the face of an enemy whose instruments of propaganda, psychological warfare and social engineering surpass one's own by unfathomable magnitudes.



Hack-Hook said:


> a partner don't mean we must live as they are



But it means we should not go out of our way to denounce or mock their system. That's what enemies do.



Hack-Hook said:


> and USSR never was Iran partner in 1980-1988 and china



Wonder where I am supposed to have claimed such a thing?

Russia and China are current partners of Iran. And that's why western-appeasing liberals with a vassal mindset and opposed to the principles of the Islamic Revolution are attacking Moscow and Beijing day in day out.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you want to knew we get weapons from USA , Libya , N. Korea and Pakistan and Syria if I recall correctly.



Oh, Iran received weapons from the USA... I saw you correct anti-Iran users here who were trying to maneuver based on this claim, now you're rehashing it?

You know full well that the criminal US regime was siding with Iraq during the war, and that the only reason they acquiesced to those token, overpriced arms supplies to Iran was because Iran had massively escalated against their interests in Lebanon, so their hand was forced. Nowhere was it a proactive political choice by Washington to sell Iran any weapons.



Hack-Hook said:


> the user point out such behavior are seen all over the world not just in west and that isolated case also is not isolated



We're talking isolated case in the Muslim world, versus systemic deficiency in the west.

Also, we're talking widespread rape of newborns in the west, a crime virtually unheard of in Iran.

We're also pointing to networked elite paedocriminality / paedo-satanism of the western oligarchy. Again something that does not exist in Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> if user is secular or liberal , is not important , the point is in west , such cases won't be swept under the rug, but here ......



No, in the west networked elite paedocriminality is the single most sensitive and censored topic, along with freemasonry. Western regimes will instantly suppress (by way of murder if deemed appropriate) anyone making revelations in this regard.

@_Nabil_ See, what did I tell you, brother? I predicted how the user will reply, and here you have it.



Hack-Hook said:


> the point is if you want talk about others first look at yourself ,



No serial rapes of newborns in Iran. No networked elite paedo-satanist ritual abuse and murders of children in Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> and the user never ever posted a sentence that imply he is against any religion , but he certainly many times made posts against "I'm Holier than you" attitude



Against religion playing a decisive role in the organization of public life. If you're going to quote me, you might as well do so correctly rather than attributing statements to me which I never made. Secularists always operate under the cloak of tolerance for every religion.

The ones excelling most in "holier than thou" attitudes are secularists and liberals.



Hack-Hook said:


> be assured if a Jew or Christian or Hindu come here and say I'm better than you, as many cases before I have many things to tell to him , if a Muslim come and talk wit such attitude ,I'll also wont spare him



I will say that an Islamic system is better than a secular, liberal, godless one.


----------



## SalarHaqq

PersianNinja said:


> ⚡️JUST IN⚡️
> 🚨🇮🇷🇮🇱🇺🇸Reports that the US Consulate in Erbil (Iraq) was attacked by UAVs. The last time it was attacked on the night of March 13. 6 missiles were fired from the Khanabad base in Tabriz (Iran). The target was the Israeli intelligence building on its territory🚨
> 
> 
> Article: https://www.reuters.com/world/middl...ulate-iraqs-erbil-security-source-2022-06-08/
> 
> 
> Video #1:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534614054664384512
> Video #2:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534622271511339008



Thanks for bringing the good news!

Reformists, moderates and assorted 'barandāz' muppets are whining right now  . Their beloved America got slapped... again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

«وتوی مضاعف» چیست و آمریکا چه زمانی می‌تواند در مکانیسم ماشه از آن استفاده کند؟


اختلاف این‌جاست که کشورهای دیگر می‌گویند قطعنامه ۲۲۳۱، مکمل سند برجام بوده و این دو از هم تفکیک‌پذیر نیستند و آمریکا نمی‌تواند بعد از خروج از برجام، به قطعنامه مکمل آن استناد کند.




mshrgh.ir


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Specious ad hominem type of argument.


no ad hominem type of argument is when you wish something for others but are not willing to live it yourself.


SalarHaqq said:


> Secondly, one can have the most noble ideology and falter in the face of a more powerful foe. Doesn't mean one's ideology was 'pathetic' at all.


means the guy himself is pathetic



SalarHaqq said:


> Thirdly, yes in many areas adversaries of the empire are weaker than the latter. In terms of conventional power and financial resources, Korea is an ant in front of the US regime and its allies. When the playing field is not even, corrective measures are fair game, one of them being tighter social control in the face of an enemy whose instruments of propaganda, psychological warfare and social engineering surpass one's own by unfathomable magnitudes.


interestingly the ruling family is exempt from those measures


SalarHaqq said:


> But it means we should not go out of our way to denounce or mock their system. That's what enemies do.


nonetheless it don't mean we can go and preach their system for our people while living abroad.


SalarHaqq said:


> Wonder where I am supposed to have claimed such a thing?
> 
> Russia and China are current partners of Iran. And that's why western-appeasing liberals with a vassal mindset and opposed to the principles of the Islamic Revolution are attacking Moscow and Beijing day in day out.


what Russia ever gave us , when it protected us from anything?


SalarHaqq said:


> Oh, Iran received weapons from the USA... I saw you correct anti-Iran users here who were trying to maneuver based on this claim, now you're rehashing it?
> 
> You know full well that the criminal US regime was siding with Iraq during the war, and that the only reason they acquiesced to those token, overpriced arms supplies to Iran was because Iran had massively escalated against their interests in Lebanon, so their hand was forced. Nowhere was it a proactive political choice by Washington to sell Iran any weapons.


no matter which side USA was on which i stated in details in relevant topic , we received some weapons from USA . and those weapons were the reason we managed to stop advance of Iraq T-72 tanks and nobody can deny that.


SalarHaqq said:


> The ones excelling most in "holier than thou" attitudes are secularists and liberals.


certainly ultrareligion ones are the we are holier than tho type , for example ISIS, For example Khavarij, For example Shirazi cult.


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> No, in the west networked elite paedocriminality is the single most sensitive and censored topic, along with freemasonry. Western regimes will instantly suppress (by way of murder if deemed appropriate) anyone making revelations in this regard.
> 
> @_Nabil_ See, what did I tell you, brother? I predicted how the user will reply, and here you have it.
> 
> No serial rapes of newborns in Iran. No networked elite paedo-satanist ritual abuse and murders of children in Iran.


It's ok Brother, he's already in ignore list, sorry I don't have enough time to waste on Islam haters, hiding behind some kind of *pseudo* secularism, and no balls to condemn the abuses on 300.000 kids.

Also i don't have your patience and kindness with lost causes 😊


----------



## _Nabil_

Drone blast near US consulate in Erbil injures three


No US-led coalition facilities were hit in the latest attack, an official told Al-Monitor.




www.al-monitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> no ad hominem type of argument is when you wish something for others but are not willing to live it yourself.



A charge like this appeals to feelings rather than to intellect. It therefore falls under the ad hominem category. 



Hack-Hook said:


> means the guy himself is pathetic



It means the enemy was more powerful.



Hack-Hook said:


> interestingly the ruling family is exempt from those measures



This alleged exemption has not caused any breach to national security (national security which is the actual goal of those measures).



Hack-Hook said:


> nonetheless it don't mean we can go and preach their system for our people while living abroad.



Why should only locals benefit from the advantages offered by a given political system? Are people in other countries not worthy of it? 



Hack-Hook said:


> what Russia ever gave us , when it protected us from anything?



Russia happens to be a political partner of Iran. It's enough to read the newspapers from time to time to get acquainted with the fact.



Hack-Hook said:


> no matter which side USA was on which i stated in details in relevant topic , we received some weapons from USA . and those weapons were the reason we managed to stop advance of Iraq T-72 tanks and nobody can deny that.



Iran forced the US to cede some weapons, Washington had no intention of selling Iran anything at all. 

What the US did, was to attack the Iranian Navy in the Persian Gulf, down an Iranian civilian airliner, veto a UN Security Council resolution meant to condemn Iraqi use of WMD against Iranian forces, feed Iraq with real time intelligence and satellite images helping it to strike Iranian troops including with chemical weapons.

These things matter a whole lot when assessing the friendliness or enmity of another government vis à vis Iran.


----------



## TheImmortal

Pakistan Requests More Electricity from Iran


Pakistan’s Minister of Development and Planning Ahsan Iqbal has requested more electricity exports from Iran amid the ongoing energy crisis.




caspiannews.com


----------



## jauk

Greek court overturns decision on U.S. seizure of Iranian oil cargo - sources


A Greek court on Wednesday overturned an earlier court ruling that allowed the confiscation by the United States of part of a cargo of Iranian oil on an Iranian-flagged tanker off the Greek coast, three sources familiar with the matter said.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> Pakistan Requests More Electricity from Iran
> 
> 
> Pakistan’s Minister of Development and Planning Ahsan Iqbal has requested more electricity exports from Iran amid the ongoing energy crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caspiannews.com


No more afraid of U.S sanctions?


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534568114687557632


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

The US is heavily reliant on China and Russia for its ammo supply chain. Congress wants to fix that.


The mineral antimony is critical to the defense-industrial supply chain and is needed to produce everything from armor-piercing bullets and explosives to nuclear weapons as well as sundry other military equipment, such as night vision goggles.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Indian PM calls for expanding ties with Iran ​ 

 
Tehran, IRNA – Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi has called for speeding up efforts to boost his country’s relations with Iran.


Modi, during talks with Iranian Foreign Minister Hossein Amirabdollahian in New Delhi, said that relations between the two countries were less enhanced during the COVID-19 pandemic, expressing hope that the ties will further develop in future.

The Indian prime minister sent greetings to Supreme Leader of Iran’s Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei and President Ebrahim Raisi.

Modi referred to cooperation agreements previously signed between the two countries and announced India’s readiness to implement those agreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

_Nabil_ said:


> No Bro, allow me to disagree, a secularist won't act like this, a secularist won't defent Christianity or any other religion, and why bringing a case of one pedophilic Muslim?


His religion is US propaganda!

He is a typical brain washed product of West/Reformists' propaganda machine.

So when he sees reports of thousands or hundreds of thousands of such cases in west, he feels that it's his duty to express that one case in Iran, don't look for any other logic or reason!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> His religion is US propaganda!
> 
> He is a typical brain washed product of West/Reformists' propaganda machine.
> 
> So when he sees reports of thousands or hundreds of thousands of such cases in west, he feels that it's his duty to express that one case in Iran, don't look for any other logic or reason!


oh yes there is no such reports about Iran . Got it .
you guys even if your life depends on it can't see defect in yourselves .

interestingly when it come about nationality and national interests some people here think Iran was an empty desert prior to Islam


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> It means the enemy was more powerful.


so the guy was both pathetic and ignorant .



SalarHaqq said:


> This alleged exemption has not caused any breach to national security


yeah all you dirty peasant work for the security and welfare of ruling family .
wonder how it can be explained according to the teaching of holy prophet and Imam Ali



SalarHaqq said:


> Why should only locals benefit from the advantages offered by a given political system? Are people in other countries not worthy of it?


well , are you yourself not worthy of it !?



SalarHaqq said:


> Russia happens to be a political partner of Iran. It's enough to read the newspapers from time to time to get acquainted with the fact.


the partner that happened voted in favor of west in nuclear issue in UN.



SalarHaqq said:


> Iran forced the US to cede some weapons, Washington had no intention of selling Iran anything at all.


since when buying weapon means ceding weapon . cede weapon is like USA do for Israel and Ukraine , not when we pay twice the price


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> What the US did, was to attack the Iranian Navy in the Persian Gulf, down an Iranian civilian airliner, veto a UN Security Council resolution meant to condemn Iraqi use of WMD against Iranian forces, feed Iraq with real time intelligence and satellite images helping it to strike Iranian troops including with chemical weapons.


and beside that selling weapon to Iran .
but if we are talking about what they did for Iraq , well I can add several page to the list but that's not what we discussing here



SalarHaqq said:


> These things matter a whole lot when assessing the friendliness or enmity of another government vis à vis Iran.


still a question remain in my mind , What did USSR or Russia did for us


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> oh yes there is no such reports about Iran . Got it .
> you guys even if your life depends on it can't see defect in yourselves .
> 
> interestingly when it come about nationality and national interests some people here think Iran was an empty desert prior to Islam


Oh yes, there are thousands of such reports in Iran (or your fantasies), yet your master's media could only give you one name! so sad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> and beside that selling weapon to Iran .



Not because they would have liked to. And that fundamentally changes everything.

If you pressure an enemy into assisting you against their will, you won't come singing praises of how helpful they were. Quite the no-brainer, really.



Hack-Hook said:


> still a question remain in my mind , What did USSR or Russia did for us



The USSR was an enemy state, like the US is to this day and will always be.

The Russian Federation on the other hand, is a partner to Islamic Iran. Reading newspapers from time to time, or a book on modern Iranian history might help understanding this.



Hack-Hook said:


> so the guy was both pathetic and ignorant .



Incorrect, do read again.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah all you dirty peasant work for the security and welfare of ruling family .



And for national security, which extends to each and everyone. You missed out on that slight detail.



Hack-Hook said:


> wonder how it can be explained according to the teaching of holy prophet and Imam Ali



Off topic, Korea isn't a Muslim country.



Hack-Hook said:


> well , are you yourself not worthy of it !?



Individualism and self-centered political engagement are not my cup of tea. I'll leave that to liberals.



Hack-Hook said:


> the partner that happened voted in favor of west in nuclear issue in UN.



In favor of the west you say? Well interesting that. So the source of this enmity lies in the west, right? Thanks for confirming my point.



Hack-Hook said:


> so the guy was both pathetic and ignorant .



Uh, incorrect. Read again.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah all you dirty peasant work for the security and welfare of ruling family .



And for their own. You missed out on that slight detail.



Hack-Hook said:


> wonder how it can be explained according to the teaching of holy prophet and Imam Ali



Off topic, Korea isn't a Muslim country.



Hack-Hook said:


> well , are you yourself not worthy of it !?



I don't believe in individualism. I'm not a liberal.



Hack-Hook said:


> the partner that happened voted in favor of west in nuclear issue in UN.



In favor of west you say? Interesting that. So the source of this enmity is in the west, right? Thanks for confirming my point.


----------



## SalarHaqq

mohsen said:


> Oh yes, there are thousands of such reports in Iran (or your fantasies), yet your master's media could only give you one name! so sad!



Not to mention that when they don't find anything to blow out of proportion, Iran's enemies have be seen fabricating stories from scratch. 

So this contention that Iran is covering up the extent of issues like these and that this is why there are fewer such reports about Iran, is simply delusional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> And for national security, which extends to each and everyone. You missed out on that slight detail.


the national security dictate all the wealth of a country gobbled up by a family . well i begin to understand the picture here



SalarHaqq said:


> Off topic, Korea isn't a Muslim country.


but I believe Iran is considered a Muslim country by some people so what you explain the system that you suggest for Iran according to holy prophet and imam Ali tradition



SalarHaqq said:


> And for their own. You missed out on that slight detail.


for getting less than minimum needed for life , wonder what's its different by definition of modern slavery


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> I don't believe in individualism. I'm not a liberal.


you see , I can't say beautiful words , I cant right lengthy pieces , i don't have the patience to read them .
I'm a simple person who talk with simple words . and say whatever he experience, so answer a single question instead of making philosophical riddles , are you worthy of living in such environments or not ? if it's so good why not transfer your wealth there and live in such corrupt and inhuman system for several years .



SalarHaqq said:


> In favor of west you say? Interesting that. So the source of this enmity is in the west, right? Thanks for confirming my point.


no the source is in the fact that for around 400 year Russia then USSR and again Russia see Iran as a competitor in middle east and want to keep Iran weak


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534858106211115010

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> the national security dictate all the wealth of a country gobbled up by a family . well i begin to understand the picture here



National security of that country dictates that certain coercive measures be taken. Supposed wealth of the leaders is a different topic altogether. I insist on 'supposed', because here again western propaganda is everything but reliable.



Hack-Hook said:


> but I believe Iran is considered a Muslim country by some people



Not by you?



Hack-Hook said:


> so what you explain the system that you suggest for Iran according to holy prophet and imam Ali tradition



I didn't advocate for "peasants" to work for the "wealth of the ruling family". That was not my subject, I commended other aspects of the Korean system. And once again, there's no evidence for these allegations made by the west.



Hack-Hook said:


> for getting less than minimum needed for life , wonder what's its different by definition of modern slavery



Koreans are living as we speak. And enjoying both security and independence. Something that can't be said of around 95-96% of the world's nations.



Hack-Hook said:


> you see , I can't say beautiful words , I cant right lengthy pieces , i don't have the patience to read them .
> I'm a simple person who talk with simple words .



My words weren't really complex.



Hack-Hook said:


> and say whatever he experience,



And did those experiences include witnessing near daily mass murder at schools? Systematic sexually harassment in the metro? People getting beaten to a pulp on the streets for no apparent reason at all?



Hack-Hook said:


> so answer a single question instead of making philosophical riddles , are you worthy of living in such environments or not ? if it's so good why not transfer your wealth there and live in such corrupt and inhuman system for several years .



I answered it before: I'm not important compared to the collectivity. It's a simple principle actually, known as holism.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Two Iranian women reached the peak of Mount Everest*

Last month, two Iranian women managed to reach the top of Mount Everest. Afsaneh Hesamifard and Elham Ramezani arrived at the peak on May 14 and 15, respectively, within a 30-day period.






















Iranian Women Reached The Peak Of Mount Everest - Iran Front Page


Iranian women reached the peak of Mount Everest. Hesamifard and Ramezani arrived at the peak on May, respectively, within a 30-day period.




ifpnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534568114687557632



Why? If the army doesn't want it better to sell/give it to allies or even leave it to rot unmaintained in a depot somewhere than give it back to our enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> Why? If the army doesn't want it better to sell/give it to allies or even leave it to rot unmaintained in a depot somewhere than give it back to our enemies.



Legal claims. Property of Afghan Government. 

They likely kept one or two humvees for R&D of the engine and other parts they think would be valuable.


----------



## _Nabil_

BigMelatonin said:


> Why? If the army doesn't want it better to sell/give it to allies or even leave it to rot unmaintained in a depot somewhere than give it back to our enemies.


It's tempting, but Iran isn't a smuggler, also such move will soften Afghanistan over other more important issues, like water.

Nice and wise decision from Iran 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Legal claims. Property of Afghan Government.
> 
> They likely kept one or two humvees for R&D of the engine and other parts they think would be valuable.


Isn't a Hummer kind of fragile, even for a light tactical vehicle? It doesn't seem like it could stop 14.5 mm rounds.

(Sorry, HUMVEE - I'm aware the Hummer is an unarmoured civilian variant.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534569155088863233

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

PersianNinja said:


> Isn't a Hummer kind of fragile, even for a light tactical vehicle? It doesn't seem like it could stop 14.5 mm rounds.
> 
> (Sorry, HUMVEE - I'm aware the Hummer is an unarmoured civilian variant.)



Those were pre-2006ish variants.

Then they were uparmoured to provide better protection to the crew from EFP’s that were slaughtering them.

I think it’s much more protection than the Iranian “Aras” (Iranian version of Humvee) or whatever it’s called and certainly better than the open canopy fragile Safir tactical vehicle.


----------



## Stryker1982

_Nabil_ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534569155088863233


Damnm that's alot of guns!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

سلام داشتم رژه ارتش هندو می دیدم.بیشتر شبیه کارناواله شادیه)))

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## lydian fall

Iranian drone perished Israeli agents in erbil:

We should kill these agents in other areas such as Baku, Bahrain, uae (Arinana/ Zarkuh) and Turkey as well as

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Russian travel insiders explore Iran on fam tour​


 
TEHRAN –A group of 15 Russian travel insiders has recently arrived in Iran for a five-day familiarization tour, CHTN reported on Wednesday.
The group, which entered the Islamic Republic on Tuesday, is scheduled to visit travel destinations in the provinces of Tehran, Isfahan, and Fars, the report added.

They will visit Nasir al-Molk Mosque, commonly known as “The Pink Mosque”, Karim Khan Citadel (locally known as Arg-e Karim Khan), UNESCO-designated Pasargadae, Sheikh Lotfollah Mosque, Ali Qapu Palace, and some other tourist attractions.

A key goal of the tour is to introduce and promote the country’s tourism potential in the post-coronavirus era.

One of the main programs of the foreign tourism marketing section of the tourism ministry is to organize fam tours of the target tourism market countries in order to provide their people with an opportunity to visit and become familiar with Iran’s tourism capability.

The average of international travels to and from Iran fell by 80 percent during the Iranian calendar year 1399 (ended on March 20, 2021) from a year earlier caused by various coronavirus restrictions.end
.....................................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zartosht

If western "news" removed all the metaphors, bullshit, and propaganda. This is what it looks like in RAW form. and itS hilarious






good to see some people are starting to see the extreme levels of propaganda they are subjected to in the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Sardar330 said:


> Iranian drone perished Israeli agents in erbil:
> 
> We should kill these agents in other areas such as Baku, Bahrain, uae (Arinana/ Zarkuh) and Turkey as well as


I am not sure if such a thing happened or not but why in Arbil? not in Tel Aviv?


----------



## TheImmortal

raptor22 said:


> I am not sure if such a thing happened or not but why in Arbil? not in Tel Aviv?



It “probably” didn’t happen.

The source was one reporter from Lebanon who said the operatives name was “passed a fart” when translated.

Intel sky Twitter account picked it up and ran it. Then everyone made fun of him for not realizing the name is a troll name. He deleted his initial tweet.

Unlike the missile compound attack when multiple western sources hinted that something was there and it wasn’t just an oil executives summer villa. No other sources on this alleged attack other than the one reporter in Lebanon who didn’t say where he got his info.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

TheImmortal said:


> It “probably” didn’t happen.
> 
> The source was one reporter from Lebanon who said the operatives name was “passed a fart” when translated.
> 
> Intel sky Twitter account picked it up and ran it. Then everyone made fun of him for not realizing the name is a troll name. He deleted his initial tweet.
> 
> Unlike the missile compound attack when multiple western sources hinted that something was there and it wasn’t just an oil executives summer villa. No other sources on this alleged attack other than the one reporter in Lebanon who didn’t say where he got his info.


Releasing such a news just decrease the credibility and I can not understand the reason behind it ..


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> It “probably” didn’t happen.
> 
> The source was one reporter from Lebanon who said the operatives name was “passed a fart” when translated.
> 
> Intel sky Twitter account picked it up and ran it. Then everyone made fun of him for not realizing the name is a troll name. He deleted his initial tweet.
> 
> Unlike the missile compound attack when multiple western sources hinted that something was there and it wasn’t just an oil executives summer villa. No other sources on this alleged attack other than the one reporter in Lebanon who didn’t say where he got his info.


This wasn't done by Iran at all but by Kataib Hezbollah.

Worse, the Damascus airport has been badly bombed such that all flights are cancelled. No word on when the damages will be repaired and normal operations resumed.


----------



## BigMelatonin

_Nabil_ said:


> It's tempting, but Iran isn't a smuggler, also such move will soften Afghanistan over other more important issues, like water.
> 
> Nice and wise decision from Iran 👍


Water is becoming a major cause of strain for Iran and the rest of the region and I believe conflict with Afghanistan over it is inevitable. Water usage in Iran already needs major reforms and intervention. I'm sure the Taliban can and will be incentivized by certain third party actors to cut off water supplies to exacerbate the internal conditions within the country. But you may be right, we will see I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

BigMelatonin said:


> Water is becoming a major cause of strain for Iran and the rest of the region and I believe conflict with Afghanistan over it is inevitable.


Depends on many factors 



BigMelatonin said:


> Water usage in Iran already needs major reforms and intervention.


That's what I understood from many Iranians users


BigMelatonin said:


> I'm sure the Taliban can and will be incentivized by certain third party actors to cut off water supplies to exacerbate the internal conditions within the country.


You can bet all you money on this 😁



BigMelatonin said:


> But you may be right, we will see I suppose.


Iranian regime is smart, patient and clairvoyant, they can deal with Taliban just like dealt with Azerbaijan, UAE, Qatar, .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

raptor22 said:


> Releasing such a news just decrease the credibility and I can not understand the reason behind it ..



You see the West do the same thing using Saudi or PG Arab newspapers. Like the one that said Israeli F-35’s had flew in Iranian airspace. Even though at the time no Israeli F-35 could fly to Iran without a refueling plane and they didn’t even have the one needed to refuel the F-35 in their inventory!

So both sides engage in Psych Ops. This was a poor one, I feel like someone fed the Lebanon reporter bogus info and he didn’t realize the irony of the agents name (since it was in Hebrew).

Also Mossad Handlers aren’t driving around in Iraq which is one of the most volatile regions (ISIS, PMUs, Sunni miltias, Kurds, Iranian Quds Force, etc) in crappy knock off sedans.



PersianNinja said:


> This wasn't done by Iran at all but by Kataib Hezbollah. Those retarded monkeys **** everything up when allowed to function independently.
> 
> Worse, the Damascus airport has been badly bombed such that all flights are cancelled. No word on when the damages will be repaired and normal operations resumed.



Kataib HZ is one of the more capable units under Iranian guidance with experience in fighting in syria and against ISIS.

Nonetheless, losing Solemani and the head of PMU really caused a lack of centralized figure to keep all the different factions in check. You see an uptick of more rogue operations than you did before.



BigMelatonin said:


> Water is becoming a major cause of strain for Iran and the rest of the region and I believe conflict with Afghanistan over it is inevitable. Water usage in Iran already needs major reforms and intervention. I'm sure the Taliban can and will be incentivized by certain third party actors to cut off water supplies to exacerbate the internal conditions within the country. But you may be right, we will see I suppose.



Iran has issues with Turkey and Iraq as well over water disputes. The region is becoming agigtated.

Global warming might make the Middle East even more desert like. Iran already lacks “green” land for much of its terrain. 

Like I said, people are underestimating how important it will be to secure your own water sources in the coming half century.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Also Mossad Handlers aren’t driving around in Iraq which is one of the most volatile regions (ISIS, PMUs, Sunni miltias, Kurds, Iranian Quds Force, etc) in crappy knock off sedans.


Wouldn't it be a good way to blend in, though? No one would expect them to ride in them so exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samar111

sha ah said:


> 200 years u were colonized outnumbering British 1000 to 1 🤣 Iran was never colonized by the British was it ?
> 
> Btw that was after Nadir Shah butchered ur people and pillaged ur nation blind. The British had easy pickings after that.
> 
> The (Chinese) chickens neck was drawn by the British and it will make a brilliant snapping sound once it breaks 🤣
> 
> Also tell Pakistan how brilliant their tea tasted. Very delicious indeed. LOL 🤣
> 
> 30% of ur people r illiterate and ur country is most famous for a lack of toilets. Don't talk too much kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guarantee that once those T-72s r destroyed by RUSSIA that the Ukrainians will claim them as Russian losses. I have no doubt about it.











Iran: Revolutionary Guard officer assassinated in Tehran


Slain ICRG colonel was in the Quds Force with accusations leveled at Israeli and American operatives.




www.aljazeera.com





Another one gone😂


----------



## TheImmortal

PersianNinja said:


> Wouldn't it be a good way to blend in, though? No one would expect them to ride in them so exposed.



No one is saying they are in MRAPs or bullet proof Mercedes. But you can build “normal” looking cars that are actually armoured very well on the inside.

Furthermore, If Iran had located a high level Mossad agent, why wouldn’t they use a regular drone like Ababil or Moahjer and hit it with a PGM? Hitting a moving target like a car on a busy road with a suicide drone is not easy, let alone having KH militia do it. 

The drone (or at least one of them) based on the video I saw did not hit the vehicles but hit the median of the roads.


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> You see the West do the same thing using Saudi or PG Arab newspapers. Like the one that said Israeli F-35’s had flew in Iranian airspace. Even though at the time no Israeli F-35 could fly to Iran without a refueling plane and they didn’t even have the one needed to refuel the F-35 in their inventory!
> 
> So both sides engage in Psych Ops. This was a poor one, I feel like someone fed the Lebanon reporter bogus info and he didn’t realize the irony of the agents name (since it was in Hebrew).
> 
> Also Mossad Handlers aren’t driving around in Iraq which is one of the most volatile regions (ISIS, PMUs, Sunni miltias, Kurds, Iranian Quds Force, etc) in crappy knock off sedans.
> 
> 
> 
> Kataib HZ is one of the more capable units under Iranian guidance with experience in fighting in syria and against ISIS.
> 
> Nonetheless, losing Solemani and the head of PMU really caused a lack of centralized figure to keep all the different factions in check. You see an uptick of more rogue operations than you did before.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has issues with Turkey and Iraq as well over water disputes. The region is becoming agigtated.
> 
> Global warming might make the Middle East even more desert like. Iran already lacks “green” land for much of its terrain.
> 
> Like I said, people are underestimating how important it will be to secure your own water sources in the coming half century.


I guess that long winded way to say Iran is wrong and Israel is right as always, eh? My understanding is quite contrary to this syahnamee. There was definitely an event which had nothing to do with flatulence which you’re hanging yourself on.


----------



## lydian fall

raptor22 said:


> I am not sure if such a thing happened or not but why in Arbil? not in Tel Aviv?


Iran is hitting them left and right:









خبرگزاری فارس - فیلم| آتش‌سوزی در دانشکده افسری ارتش رژیم صهیونیستی


فیلم| آتش‌سوزی در دانشکده افسری ارتش رژیم صهیونیستی



www.farsnews.ir





A military academy burnt in fire





__





آتش‌سوزی گسترده در منطقه‌ صنعتی اراضی اشغالی - ایران اکونومیست


آتش سوزی گسترده ای در منطقه «ارعرا» از توابع استان حیفا به وقوع پیوست آتش سوزی در این منطقه بنابر مشاهدات دوربین های کنترل ترافیک رژیم صهیونیستی وارد بزرگراه شده که حریق وسایل سنگین ترابری را نیز در پی داشته است همچنین حریق به مناطق مسکونی اطراف کشیده شده و باعث تخلیه سکنه این مناطق




khabarban.com





A huge factory blown up







List of Iranian terrors in israel:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

President Raisi officially welcomes Venezuela’s Maduro​ 

 
Tehran, IRNA – Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro was accorded an official reception ceremony on Saturday in Tehran by President Ebrahim Raisi. 
The reception ceremony was held in historical Saadabad Palace, north of the capital Tehran.
Maduro arrived in Tehran yesterday for a two-day trip at the official invitation of President Raisi.
This is Maduro’s second visit to Tehran since 2017. Maduro and Raisi will hold a bilateral meeting and then attend the meeting of high delegations of Venezuela and Iran.
The Venezuelan President said in an interview with Iran’s Spanish channel, Hispan TV, that he would discuss 20-year strategic relations with President Raisi in the framework of a roadmap of cooperation between the two nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

What's going on in US ?




CNN market

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Story of today 








GEICO may have to pay $5.2 million to a woman who got an STD in an insured car


The woman says a man infected her with HPV when they had unprotected sex in his 2014 Hyundai Genesis. She's now trying to enforce a large arbitration award.




www.npr.org








The woman, identified in court papers as M.O., says a man, identified as M.B., infected her with human papillomavirus, or HPV, when they had unprotected sex in his 2014 Hyundai Genesis.

GEICO had told the woman its auto insurance coverage didn't apply because the "damages claimed did not arise out of the normal use of the vehicle."
....................................................................
Irankhodro and Saipa be like

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Cancerous Tumor said:


> President Raisi officially welcomes Venezuela’s Maduro​
> 
> 
> Tehran, IRNA – Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro was accorded an official reception ceremony on Saturday in Tehran by President Ebrahim Raisi.
> The reception ceremony was held in historical Saadabad Palace, north of the capital Tehran.
> Maduro arrived in Tehran yesterday for a two-day trip at the official invitation of President Raisi.
> This is Maduro’s second visit to Tehran since 2017. Maduro and Raisi will hold a bilateral meeting and then attend the meeting of high delegations of Venezuela and Iran.
> The Venezuelan President said in an interview with Iran’s Spanish channel, Hispan TV, that he would discuss 20-year strategic relations with President Raisi in the framework of a roadmap of cooperation between the two nations.


Iran today delivered the second Aframax oil tanker built for Venezuela...and they signed contract for two more...such an important news for Iranian shipbuilding and I did not see a single photo of it...does anyone have a report photos...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lydian fall

Cancerous Tumor said:


> What's going on in US ?
> View attachment 853140
> 
> CNN market
> View attachment 853141


Unbelievable

You wake up and you see 10% of your wealth is destroyed

America is going down and down

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Iran today delivered the second Aframax oil tanker built for Venezuela...and they signed contract for two more...such an important news for Iranian shipbuilding and I did not see a single photo of it...does anyone have a report photos...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535615539711823872

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

aryobarzan said:


> Iran today delivered the second Aframax oil tanker built for Venezuela...and they signed contract for two more...such an important news for Iranian shipbuilding and I did not see a single photo of it...does anyone have a report photos...







Aframax 3*(PRUDENT WARRIOR)*should be ready soon 











Sardar330 said:


> Unbelievable
> 
> You wake up and you see 10% of your wealth is destroyed
> 
> America is going down and down


The weird part is US economy had a very good year till last month.I think they had the best recovery from covid compared to all other industrial countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> The weird part is US economy had a very good year till last month.I think they had the best recovery from covid compared to all other industrial countries.



Nothing “weird” about it. Stock market is forward looking. It’s looking at the FED rate hike cycle. 

Look at stock market returns since 2019. Very good. But Market can’t just go up every year 15%+. 

Now you have high inflation around the world and a FED that is raising rates and taking away the easy money policy that helped stocks rally. Both of these are headwinds against stock market. Hence why market is having a down year.

Thus risk appetite globally is down. Hence why crypto (one of the riskiest asset classes) is also down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Nothing “weird” about it. Stock market is forward looking. It’s looking at the FED rate hike cycle.
> 
> Look at stock market returns since 2019. Very good. But Market can’t just go up every year 15%+.
> 
> Now you have high inflation around the world and a FED that is raising rates and taking away the easy money policy that helped stocks rally. Both of these are headwinds against stock market. Hence why market is having a down year.
> 
> Thus risk appetite globally is down. Hence why crypto (one of the riskiest asset classes) is also down.


*The White House on Monday excluded Cuba, Venezuela and Nicaragua from the U.S.-hosted Summit of the Americas this week*
*



*
*Venezuelan leader, Iranian president sign 20-year agreement*​*



*

It's weird dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Sardar330 said:


>


Curse of barefoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Sardar330 said:


> Unbelievable
> 
> You wake up and you see 10% of your wealth is destroyed
> 
> America is going down and down


If your wealth is based on the ‘dollar’ beware!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Iran & Algeria tommorow friendly match in Qatar. In one of the world cup stadiums.

Algeria is good test, Islami Slimani, Feghouli, Riyad Mahrez etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dispatch from "Paradise West"... sexualizing, deliberately confusing children about their gender identity and promoting transsexualism among them. Preparing the ground for the creeping trivialization of paedocriminality. Horrific and disgusting at the same time, yet another crime against minors promoted by regime authorities in the secular liberal west. One would need to be particularly dishonest intellectually to try and spin a fictive story about some equally grave abomination supposedly being authorized or even existing in Iran.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
3


----------



## lydian fall

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Curse of barefoot.


DevilUSA, Zionist regime (Seed = 1946 - 1948 / Promised Annihilation = 2022 - 2024) Small Britain and France will pay because of killing millions Muslims directly and indirectly in very soon future God Willing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Die from your anger you 300 years old b1tchy imperialists


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

ahaider97 said:


> Until this starts having significant impact on technological and economic output of the West, I don't think much focus should be put on this. It's easy to get hopeful that this will weaken the West and leave room for others to take over but I think those who want to challenge the West should focus on their own merits rather than wait for the degeneracy to collapse the Western civilization.
> 
> The West is not only still very powerful it's actually sustaining itself from immigrants around the World. They are not having kids but Muslims around the world are ready to take their kids to the West to keep it running. It's never a good idea to underestimate your enemy. We have no idea how high the Western fitna can go. Maybe we are nearing the end or maybe it's just the beginning.


The target of this post is the Iranians who believe we should copy whatever the West is doing "from scalp to toe". People who we in Iran call "Gharb Parast" who cannot fathom anything wrong coming from the liberal west and believe that we should abandon all our culture, religion, tradition ideology in order to become progressive like "kharej".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

ahaider97 said:


> So you think the idea of their kids turning gay will deter them.


We hope that maybe they have some sense of decency left inside them, and that will cause them to be revolted by such images

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> Until this starts having significant impact on technological and economic output of the West, I don't think much focus should be put on this. It's easy to get hopeful that this will weaken the West and leave room for others to take over but I think those who want to challenge the West should focus on their own merits rather than wait for the degeneracy to collapse the Western civilization.
> 
> The West is not only still very powerful it's actually sustaining itself from immigrants around the World. They are not having kids but Muslims around the world are ready to take their kids to the West to keep it running. It's never a good idea to underestimate your enemy. We have no idea how high the Western fitna can go. Maybe we are nearing the end or maybe it's just the beginning.



Indeed, MyNameAintJeff was quicker to respond and the response was spot on. My intended audience are Iranians back home unfamiliar and/or misled about the reality of the western world, which is being sold to them as some sort of a paradisiacal utopia whilst Iran is being portrayed as hell on earth by the enemy's psy-ops mouthpieces. Psy-ops campaign which, I should perhaps remind, is historically unprecedented in scope and magnitude. What Iranians are subjected to in this regard is incomparable to what any other peoples are at this time.

And have no doubt, not only are occurrences such as those I report on guaranteed to repel a significant majority of Iranians (hostile social engineering efforts have not taken quite that much of a toll on our people yet), but moreover there's on average an considerable deficit in acquaintance with these realities among the local Iranian population.

Other than that, I concur with your assessment about our enemies' dangerousness, which is precisely why I'm trying to add my humble contribution in raising awareness.

- - - - -



MyNameAintJeff said:


> We hope that maybe they have some sense of decency left inside them, and that will cause them to be revolted by such images



Most of our compatriots surely do. This isn't an aspect to worry about, I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

ahaider97 said:


> So you think the idea of their kids turning gay will deter them.


Of course they will think seriously about it, many Tunisians return to Homeland when their kids grow up .

If you don't care about the future of your family, then you aren't a good Muslim.

If you think that only the money and materials things matter, your kids will just become like those westerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iron Shrappenel

What kind of a chill thread is this ?
Why don't you guys share Iranian english speaking YouTubers, tour spots, eateries etc here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

ahaider97 said:


> I guess it depends on the person. Most will think that it won't be their kid. It's undeniable the quality of life is better in most of the West then let's say Pakistan, I am not sure how things are in Iran or your country. i myself don't plan to leave but the poor quality of life combined with lack of justice makes it so depressing that it gets to you. That's why many doctors, engineers and other professionals leave at the first chance.


May God helps all the Muslims to live decently, unfortunately most of Muslim countries are rules by corrupted regimes, pushing people to leave...

Stupid regimes don't understand that every single one leaving costs a hell of money, you invest in education, wealth care, infrastructures,... to give away your best to the west for free !!!?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Blue In Green said:


> At what point do assassinations and sabotage stop Salar-jann? that is essentially what many here (me included) have always been pining to get an answer for or at least an approximation. So many shahids yet the enemy keeps moving right next to our kin as if they're ghosts on the walls of our houses. Efforts to curb their presence bear varying fruit but the fear (at least for me) is that they'll eventually score another big hit that truly sets back Iran's progress in some appreciable way. -- Whilst you are generally correct about Iranian progress across multiple sectors, in-spite of American/Zionist efforts to hinder or outright destroy it. The issue of finding a viable method or way to stop the deaths of Iranians at their hands still remains present. We've seen rather lax-security measures given to lower ranking members of certain national/organizational defense infrastructures. Which doesn't offer much reaffirmation to help those of us who are concerned but that is out of our hands. One can only hope that ongoing improvements in internal security measures are being implemented.
> 
> I fully understand "the ends justify the means" argument since Iranians operate under a rather staunch martyrdom ideology (from what I can garner). But even that certainly has its limits no? Could there come a time where these assassinations start to make detrimental in-roads within Iranian leadership, directly affecting how IRGC and other crucial domestic defense industries operate? idk, only time will tell.
> 
> Won't shy away from saying this, but I've been an open advocate for an Iranian strike against Israel proper or expanding comprehensive kinetic strikes against Zionist assets wherever Iran can feasibly reach them (since Israel does the same to Iran and its allies routinely). It would be justified and if calibrated correctly, could achieve deterrence or some sort of "relative deterrence". Can't say whether or not this would be the smart decision or rational one, but I do let my emotions get to me from time-to-time.
> 
> My sincerest thanks for correcting me on the surnames "Ansari/Entezari". I'm in the States (born and raised) so I don't come across those types of names all too often lol. It does raise the eyebrow slightly as to why there would be such a staunch discrepancy between these two reported names. Ayub Ansari and Ayoob Entezari are two completely different names, you're correct.
> 
> (An aside, more of an admission on my part Salar-jan. I must admit that I don't add much to the discourse here on PDF since many of my own talking points range from rehashes of others original thoughts or somewhat emotional rants of my own rooted in ignorance or exaggeration. My intentions with the replies I made to both you and TheImmortal as well as others here are purely mutual with respects to Iran: its security, prosperity and future.
> 
> Just needed to get this off my chest.)



I know this was a kind of rant but I have an ongoing thread about potential security threats and how to confront them...granted, my suggested methods are a bit brutal but I do identify reasonably well where slip-ups can occur and only hope someone from Sepah is reading it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Diictodon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529893126357364744
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529893126357364744


Kek, more like bringing home captured Javelins, NLAWs and other confiscated equipment from Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

McDonalds is not happy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Northern Iran*....Heaven

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

FULL INTERVIEW: Iran is the de facto leader of the resistance to Israel and US hegemony​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BigMelatonin

PersianNinja said:


> Kek, more like bringing home captured Javelins, NLAWs and other confiscated equipment from Ukraine.


This is my suspicion, would be a massive wasted opportunity if they weren't trying to get their hands on a few examples to reverse engineer.


----------



## sha ah

Considering the fact that Javelins have ended up on the dark net and Syria for a fraction of the price, I would honestly be surprised if Iran hasn't gotten its hands on a prototype by now. I mean Ukraine is the most corrupt country in Europe and after this war the poorest likely. Even before the war Ukraine had a massive issue with illegal arms trafficking. Imagine now, you have countless poor conscripts with nothing to lose and mouths to feed since their families have likely fled.

In terms of what weapons Iran and Russia are exchanging or trading, really only time can tell. It could even just be some electronic components, we don't know. One thing is for sure, we've been hearing for months now that Russia is running out of missiles, Russia is running out of soldiers, Russia is running out of tanks when in reality Ukrainians are now reportedly low on ammunition and even weeks ago were using WW1 era Maxim machine guns.



BigMelatonin said:


> This is my suspicion, would be a massive wasted opportunity if they weren't trying to get their hands on a few examples to reverse engineer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Iranian media reports the death of two more IRGC personnel. One in aerospace program (BM) another in the space program.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2-members-of-irans-revolutionary-guard-die-amid-tensions/2022/06/13/262da342-eae3-11ec-9f90-79df1fb28296_story.html


----------



## jauk

BigMelatonin said:


> This is my suspicion, would be a massive wasted opportunity if they weren't trying to get their hands on a few examples to reverse engineer.


Unlikely anything given to Ukraine worthy of reverse engineering. These are stripped down systems and those that aren't Iran already has and better.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536283917413715970


TheImmortal said:


> Iranian media reports the death of two more IRGC personnel. One in aerospace program (BM) another in the space program.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2-members-of-irans-revolutionary-guard-die-amid-tensions/2022/06/13/262da342-eae3-11ec-9f90-79df1fb28296_story.html


Wapo is 'Iranian Media'? Wut.


----------



## TheImmortal

Two IRGC Servicemen Martyred in Line of Duty - Society/Culture news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Two members of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) Aerospace Force have been martyred in the course of duty.




www.tasnimnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Two IRGC Servicemen Martyred in Line of Duty - Society/Culture news - Tasnim News Agency
> 
> 
> TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Two members of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) Aerospace Force have been martyred in the course of duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com


Thanks. While you’re at it and for the sake of completion I suggest also adding accident reports like this:






road accidents News and latest stories | The Jerusalem Post


Breaking news about road accidents from The Jerusalem Post. Read the latest updates on road accidents including articles, videos, opinions and more.




m.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

So a stray dog died in front of my family home in Tabriz ... 

Will Israel take credit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## zartosht

Remember Juan Guaido? The western media/ US state department selected and western recognized "president of venezuela"?


Furious venezuelan people who saw him coming to eat in a restaurant attack him and throw his *** out like trash






This clown is still the officially recognized as the "president of Venezuela" by virtually the entire western regimes (or "international community" as they like to call themselves)

Imagine seeing the puppet clown, who colloborated with CIA to impose crippling economic warfare on your country, and trying to coup his way into power by western forces in a restaurant? Hes lucky he got out alive. People should tear him apart by with their bare hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

drmeson said:


> So a stray dog died in front of my family home in Tabriz ...
> 
> Will Israel take credit?


Stray dog assassinated in front of drmeson’s family home in Tabriz. Jerusalem Post

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## sha ah

Stray dog assassinated ? So the Israeli Mossad killed a stay dog ? How ruthless of them.



jauk said:


> Stray dog assassinated in front of drmeson’s family home in Tabriz. Jerusalem Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Even with his heavy body guard presence he almost got lynched. He's lucky he made it out of there alive. He should be ashamed of himself driving a car like that in a country where people are literally starving because of the policies he supports. 

Honestly I don't understand why the Venezuelans don't prosecute him for trying to overthrow the government not only through sanctions instigated by foreign regimes but also if you recall he signed a document and paid a million dollars to some American mercenaries who tried to land in Venezuela and kill Maduro. It was called the Bay of Piglets. 

Anyways maybe taking this soft approach has paid off for Venezuela since the US seems to be interested in lifting their sanctions ? However the issue is that Venezuela simply doesn't have the capacity to put a dent in the global oil prices. Iran does but the Americans are so beholden to Israel they won't dare sign any sort of deal.



zartosht said:


> Remember Juan Guaido? The western media/ US state department selected and western recognized "president of venezuela"?
> 
> 
> Furious venezuelan people who saw him coming to eat in a restaurant attack him and throw his *** out like trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This clown is still the officially recognized as the "president of Venezuela" by virtually the entire western regimes (or "international community" as they like to call themselves)
> 
> Imagine seeing the puppet clown, who colloborated with CIA to impose crippling economic warfare on your country, and trying to coup his way into power by western forces in a restaurant? Hes lucky he got out alive. People should tear him apart by with their bare hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Of course they will think seriously about it, many Tunisians return to Homeland when their kids grow up .
> 
> If you don't care about the future of your family, then you aren't a good Muslim.
> 
> If you think that only the money and materials things matter, your kids will just become like those westerns.



Correct. I would add however that in addition to what you rightly observed, we ought not neglect secularized or non-religious audiences and should endeavour to awaken them as well, since although in the minority, they are a reality that needs to be taken into account.

As you surely know, in the Iranian context there's this additional issue of a certain type of nationalism focused on pre-Islamic history, with a tendency to perceive religion through the "ethnic" prism and therefore to view Islam as a foreign-imposed element alien to and incompatible with Iran. Since the early 20th century, secularists have heavily invested Iranian nationalist discourse and instrumented it as a vehicle to dampen religious fervor on the individual level as well as to promote secularist ideology on the political stage.

There have been religious nationalist currents in Iranian history as well (so-called _Melli-Mazhabiun_), but they are actually Islamic for the most part, some of them even liberal and western-appeasing, such as Mehdi Bāzargan's Nehzate Āzādi party, which counted in its ranks figures such as Ebrahim Yazdi, and ended up being sidelined at the beginning of the Revolution due to its problematic positions on key topics.

Meaning that those Iranian nationalists who unfortunately turned their backs on Islam, seldom consist of truly practicing converts to Zoroastrianism (despite a very few exceptions) - true to their general non-religious outlook, to them Zoroastrianism is essentially a cultural-civilizational marker, not an animate religion supposed to shape personal and public life. They basically consider religion as entirely subordinate to the concept of nation. Which of course is a modern innovation without historic precedents including in pre-Islamic Iran.

The attitude of the latter current of nationalists (referred to as _Bāstan-Garā_ in Iranian political terminology) towards Islam ranges from uninvolved acceptance on the grounds of a specific historic-cultural interpretation that depicts Shiaism in particular as a form of unauthentic Islam conceived locally by Iranians in conformity with their pre-Islamic traditions (which ironically echoes anti-Shia narratives typically encountered in the salafist camp), all the way to outright islamophobia including against Shiaism itself.

I cannot think of any equivalent to this in the Maghreb, except maybe for some expressions of Kabyle identitarianism (not all of course), which may have taken on a tinge of islamo-skepticism.

And then we have other groups in society, including completely apolitical ones, which for a variety of reasons attach less importance to their religion. This is in addition to adherents of secularist political movements other than modern nationalism, such as those on the left - socialists, communists etc.

Now, our discourse should be broad enough to appeal to various segments of society to whom religion does not play that much of a role. Even though they're a minority, perhaps a bit more so in Tunisia, their proportion is large enough to make it necessary for us to inform them, lest we let the enemy recruit and mobilize them for its sinister aims.

Politics is a complex and multi-faceted domain of activity, and we have to act accordingly without betraying our beliefs. There is an interesting saying attributed to the Prophet's (s) grandson, seyyed osh-shohada Imam Hossein (a), addressing the army sent to suppress him at Karbala: "If you have no religion, at least be a free man".

By which the Imam meant that every society, whether religious or non-religious, has certain praiseworthy ethical foundations; likewise, some non-religious regulations happen to mirror religious laws and are common to all nations. Arabs despite numerous errancies still had some commendable rules in pre-Islamic times, such as the prohibition to attack women and children during war. It is these principles that those who do not believe in God and his religion should at least try and observe.

See: https://www.karbobala.com/articles/info/1326

We could refer to this set of rules as natural law. Whoever accepts natural law, whether religious or not, whether pious or even atheist, will be sensitive to these elementary principles necessary to keep society in good working order and to ensure basic decency. Of course we will prefer to see them embrace religion again. But in the meantime, they still qualify as objective allies to us. Hence they should be invited to join us in our struggle against the common foe, which is viciously striving is to destroy the very foundations of natural law through methodical inversion, and thereby to uproot and enslave us all.

In short, it is not just Muslims (and other religious people) who should seriously feel concerned about the imperial _mostakber _oligarchy's promotion of homosexualism, its pernicious sexualization of children, and many other such deviancies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Diictodon said:


> Most likely that they are bringing UAVs to Russia? Iran has more UAVs than Russia.





BigMelatonin said:


> This is my suspicion, would be a massive wasted opportunity if they weren't trying to get their hands on a few examples to reverse engineer.



Question is whether multiple flights of the Il-76 heavy cargo aircraft are needed to supply Russia with a few examples of UAV's? This also applies to the hypothesis that Iran's taking delivery of captured ATGM launchers such as the Javelin or NLAW.

And if Russia purchased whole batches of Iranian UAV's for the purpose of deploying them in the framework of its current military campaign in Ukraine, why haven't they been sighted?

Thus I think more plausible explanations may include the following:
* The freight does not consist of weapons.
* Perhaps they were carrying certain raw materials used in weapons production.
* Or perhaps ammunition.

Russia has a large production capability for both the above, but with the value of the ruble at record highs and the rial having fallen as of late, Moscow could stock up for cheap some types of ordinance also mass-produced by Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Crypto meltdown. Luna becomes worthless.


----------



## zartosht

sha ah said:


> ]Even with his heavy body guard presence he almost got lynched. He's lucky he made it out of there alive. He should be ashamed of himself driving a car like that in a country where people are literally starving because of the policies he supports.
> 
> Honestly I don't understand why the Venezuelans don't prosecute him for trying to overthrow the government not only through sanctions instigated by foreign regimes but also if you recall he signed a document and paid a million dollars to some American mercenaries who tried to land in Venezuela and kill Maduro. It was called the Bay of Piglets.
> 
> Anyways maybe taking this soft approach has paid off for Venezuela since the US seems to be interested in lifting their sanctions ? However the issue is that Venezuela simply doesn't have the capacity to put a dent in the global oil prices. Iran does but the Americans are so beholden to Israel they won't dare sign any sort of deal.



I agree thats exactly what he should have done… but Unfortunately venezuela is not a very strong state. Maduro barely survived the US onslaught.

If he had attacked this clown which had 0 legitimacy among the venezuelan people. The western media would go into a frenzy about the “legitimate president of venezuela “ being oppressed. And he might have faced direct military aggression from the US. 

They hd already taken over the venezuelan embassy.


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

Europe's Plan to Quit Russian Fuel Plunges Pakistan Into Darkness - BNN Bloomberg


Power outages across Southeast Asia are linked to policies enacted thousands of miles away




www.bnnbloomberg.ca




I'm sure Pakistan is now regretting abandoning the Iran gas pipeline project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

I think that it would be too much of a blow to Russian military prestige to openly use foreign weapons in the Ukraine conflict. They could be purchasing some components that they are currently running low on ? I'm pretty sure that Iran would only accept foreign currency from Russia like EUR or USD or maybe, just maybe Rubles as credits for future purchases ?



SalarHaqq said:


> Question is whether multiple flights of the Il-76 heavy cargo aircraft are needed to supply Russia with a few examples of UAV's? This also applies to the hypothesis that Iran's taking delivery of captured ATGM launchers such as the Javelin or NLAW.
> 
> And if Russia purchased whole batches of Iranian UAV's for the purpose of deploying them in the framework of its current military campaign in Ukraine, why have they never been sighted?
> 
> Thus I think more probable explanations may include the following:
> * The freight does not consist of any weapons.
> * Perhaps certain raw materials used in weapons production.
> * Perhaps ammunition.
> 
> Russia has a large production capability for both the above, but with the value of the ruble at record highs and the rial having fallen as of late, Moscow could stock up for cheap some types of ordinance Iran is also mass-producing.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> I think that it would be too much of a blow to Russian military prestige to openly use foreign weapons in the Ukraine conflict. They could be purchasing some components that they are currently running low on ? I'm pretty sure that Iran would only accept foreign currency from Russia like EUR or USD or maybe, just maybe Rubles as credits for future purchases ?



Also Iran would not want to intervene in that conflict to the extent of supplying one side with complete weapons systems. Ammunition (simple bullets, howitzer shells, artillery rockets etc) or raw material however are items whose exact origin may remain unnoticed.

Or maybe the planes weren't loaded with weapons at all. Could also be of course.


----------



## sha ah

Well that was their choice. In any case we saw how quickly the US was able to overthrow their legitimate government.



MyNameAintJeff said:


> Europe's Plan to Quit Russian Fuel Plunges Pakistan Into Darkness - BNN Bloomberg
> 
> 
> Power outages across Southeast Asia are linked to policies enacted thousands of miles away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bnnbloomberg.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Pakistan is now regretting abandoning the Iran gas pipeline project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arash1991

Iron Shrappenel said:


> What kind of a chill thread is this ?
> Why don't you guys share Iranian english speaking YouTubers, tour spots, eateries etc here ?


True,
Sometimes I think the same. Here its often not chilly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

So the usual clowns here try to quickly suppress and discredit other users who try to show weaknesses on our side.

I want to ask : Who is more of a traitor and loser : Someone that points out the weaknesses and screams for a solution or someone that quickly tries to discredit and claims all is well to keep up the current utter badbakhti situation.

Regarding the latest (public) assasination : So the guy who is in the crosshair of mossad and israel drives around unprotected in a old peugeot 405? Who makes this sh.it up?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Correct. I would add however that in addition to what you rightly observed, we ought not neglect secularized or non-religious audiences and should endeavour to awaken them as well, since although in the minority, they are a reality one needs to take into account.
> 
> As you surely know, in the Iranian context there's this additional issue of a certain type of nationalism focused on pre-Islamic history, with a tendency to perceive religion through the "ethnic" prism and therefore to view Islam as a foreign-imposed element alien to and incompatible with Iran. Since the early 20th century, secularists have heavily invested Iranian nationalist discourse and instrumented it as a vehicle to dampen religious fervor on the individual level as well as to promote secularist ideology on the political stage.
> 
> There have been religious nationalist currents in Iranian history as well (so-called _Melli-Mazhabiun_), but they are actually Islamic for the most part, some of them even liberal and western-appeasing, such as Mehdi Bāzargan's Nehzate Āzādi party, which ended up being sidelined at the beginning of the Revolution due to its problematic positions towards the enemy.
> 
> Meaning that those Iranian nationalists who unfortunately turned their backs on Islam, seldom consist of truly practicing converts to Zoroastrianism (despite a very few exceptions) - true to their general non-religious outlook, to them Zoroastrianism is essentially a cultural-civilizational marker, not an animate religion supposed to shape personal and public life. They basically consider religion as entirely subordinate to the concept of nation. Which of course is a modern innovation without historic precedents including in pre-Islamic Iran.
> 
> The attitude of the latter current of nationalists (referred to as _Bāstan-Garā_ in Iranian political terminology) towards Islam ranges from uninvolved acceptance on the grounds of a specific historic-cultural interpretation that depicts Shiaism in particular as a form of unauthentic Islam conceived locally by Iranians in conformity with their pre-Islamic traditions (which ironically echoes anti-Shia narratives typically encountered in the salafist camp), all the way to outright islamophobia including against Shiaism itself.
> 
> I cannot think of any equivalent to this in the Maghreb, except maybe for some expressions of Kabyle identitarianism (not all of course), which may have taken on a tinge of islamo-skepticism.
> 
> And then we have other groups in society, including completely apolitical ones, which for a variety of reasons attach less importance to their religion. This is in addition to adherents of secularist political movements other than modern nationalism, such as those on the left - socialists, communists etc.
> 
> Now, our discourse should be broad enough to appeal to various segments of society to whom religion does not play that much of a role. Even though they're a minority, perhaps a bit more so in Tunisia, their proportion is large enough to make it necessary for us to inform them, lest we let the enemy recruit and mobilize them for its sinister aims.
> 
> Politics is a complex and multi-faceted domain of activity, and we have to act accordingly without betraying our beliefs. There is an interesting saying attributed to the Prophet's (s) grandson, seyyed osh-shohada Imam Hossein (a), addressing the army sent to suppress him at Karbala: "If you have no religion, at least be a free man".
> 
> By which the Imam meant that every society, whether religious or non-religious, has certain praiseworthy ethical foundations; likewise, some non-religious regulations happen to mirror religious laws and are common to all nations. Arabs despite numerous errancies still had some commendable rules in pre-Islamic times, such as the prohibition to attack women and children during war. It is these principles that those who do not believe in God and his religion should at least try and observe.
> 
> See: https://www.karbobala.com/articles/info/1326
> 
> We could refer to this set of rules as natural law. Whoever accepts natural law, whether religious or not, whether pious or even atheist, will be sensitive to these elementary principles necessary to keep society in good working order and to ensure basic decency. Of course we will prefer to see them embrace religion again. But in the meantime, they still qualify as objective allies to us. Hence they should be invited to join us in our struggle against the common foe, which is viciously striving is to destroy the very foundations of natural law through methodical inversion, and thereby to uproot and enslave us all.
> 
> In short, it is not just Muslims (and other religious people) who should seriously feel concerned about the imperial _mostakber _oligarchy's promotion of homosexualism, its pernicious sexualization of children, and many other such deviancies.


Just to add to this, there is a class of Iranians who are forward looking and take the past 'imperial Iran' as not so relevant, are not religious but bow their heads to awesome Shi'a Iran as the powerful thrust of moving Iran into a bright future, and are NOT 'nationalists or patriots' but deep believers in justice and see Iran as the tip of the spear in the great project. Guess who.

I'd like to emphasize 'forward looking' which lack of it seems to be a cultural disease.


----------



## jauk

Great branding at work:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536732130428047368

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536729443686924289

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Pakistan FM in Iran









President and first lady of Venezuela during MAPNA visit

















President of Turkmenistan in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Pakistan FM in Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President and first lady of Venezuela during MAPNA visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President of Turkmenistan in Iran


Good policy, I always liked Amir-Abdollahian because he cares about Irans interests. Summary of Iran's policy is:

1. Be close with allies
2. Be close with (indirect) neighbours.
3. Look to east (China, Russia, Central Asia).
4. Distrust West, don't reject trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## drmeson

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Good policy, I always liked Amir-Abdollahian because he cares about Irans interests. Summary of Iran's policy is:
> 
> 1. Be close with allies
> 2. Be close with (indirect) neighbours.
> 3. Look to east (China, Russia, Central Asia).
> 4. Distrust West, don't reject trade.



I was mocked for claiming that Amir-Abdollahian>>Zarif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

drmeson said:


> I was mocked for claiming that Amir-Abdollahian>>Zarif


Zarif is a kid compared to Amir Abdollahian, a sheep compared to a lion.

And regards to my dear mihandoost brother @Cthulhu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

drmeson said:


> I was mocked for claiming that Amir-Abdollahian>>Zarif





Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Zarif is a kid compared to Amir Abdollahian, a sheep compared to a lion.
> 
> And regards to my dear mihandoost brother @Cthulhu


Amir looks much younger (even if only 4 years difference) and more Vivace and dynamic


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

_Nabil_ said:


> Amir looks much younger (even if only 4 years difference) and more Vivace and dynamic


No I mean kid in sense of foreign policy, not age


----------



## sha ah

Zarif can speak fluent English, that's about it.



drmeson said:


> I was mocked for claiming that Amir-Abdollahian>>Zarif


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536697026204901378

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## drmeson

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Zarif is a kid compared to Amir Abdollahian, a sheep compared to a lion.
> 
> And regards to my dear mihandoost brother @Cthulhu



Zarif was not naive by any means. He was a more noisy type while Abdollahian's style is more action, FM-FM meetings esp with eastern countries, and neighbors. 

Overall Raisi's admin team is much better than Rohani's timid one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537020129187348486

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Fundraising event with help of families of foreign diplomats in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

New G8 being setup by Russia 

CHINA,INDIA,IRAN,TURKEY,BRASIL,INDONESIA are the ones I recall.

Countries that do not give F*ck about Sanction as a tool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drmeson

aryobarzan said:


> New G8 being setup by Russia
> 
> CHINA,INDIA,IRAN,TURKEY,BRASIL,INDONESIA are the ones I recall.
> 
> Countries that do not give F*ck about Sanction as a tool.



Real allies are only Russia Iran China and Bolsnaro's Brazil

Turkey = Cash strapped NATO lackey
INDIA = QUAD's member, facing Sino-Pak's two-front nuclear envelope. 
Brazil = Bolsnaro's outing in the next election will turn BRAZIL again into an American fold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> Real allies are only Russia Iran China and Bolsnaro's Brazil
> 
> Turkey = Cash strapped NATO lackey
> INDIA = QUAD's member, facing Sino-Pak's two-front nuclear envelope.
> Brazil = Bolsnaro's outing in the next election will turn BRAZIL again into an American fold.


The time has arrived for Russia and China to walk out of the current UN arrangement and create a UN of free nations..many nations will follow...UN is now 100% a tool in the service of Empire and Israel...being used against any one who dares to question their actions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

I hope the Iranian government is taking serious measures to beef up border security and prevent fuel smuggling.

the combination of fuel hikes, and collapse of living standards of our neighbours. means they will be desperate to smuggle dirt cheap Iranian fuel.

The Iranian government has to spend 100s of billions in infastracture to pump the oil out of the ground, Pipe it, Refine it, and then distribtute it as fuel to the people while taking a MASSIVE LOSS.

And Iranians still protest and complain that fuel prices are too high, and the government is robbing them.... its sickening the levels of entitlement sometimes when you think about it

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

zartosht said:


> I hope the Iranian government is taking serious measures to beef up border security and prevent fuel smuggling.
> 
> the combination of fuel hikes, and collapse of living standards of our neighbours. means they will be desperate to smuggle dirt cheap Iranian fuel.
> 
> The Iranian government has to spend 100s of billions in infastracture to pump the oil out of the ground, Pipe it, Refine it, and then distribtute it as fuel to the people while taking a MASSIVE LOSS.
> 
> And Iranians still protest and complain that fuel prices are too high, and the government is robbing them.... its sickening the levels of entitlement sometimes when you think about it


Yet majority of Iranians living with minimum wages (180 $ per month )

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

By pipeline 4.41$ and LNG 30.57$ we made a huge mistake to not going big on LNG and rebuilding our shipping capabilities.

Still waiting for their crude oil boom


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> View attachment 854194
> 
> 
> View attachment 854197
> 
> By pipeline 4.41$ and LNG 30.57$ we made a huge mistake to not going big on LNG and rebuilding our shipping capabilities.
> 
> Still waiting for their crude oil boom



First of all it wasn’t a “huge mistake” not going big LNG given that Iran has zero experience building that tech, it would have to be foreign supplied including LNG ships. No foreign company wanted to invest in LNG after sanctions started over 15 years ago.

Second of all, Iran doesn’t have enough natural gas production to make sense of having LNG. Most of its natural gas is consumed by its own citizens with the rest exported via pipeline to Iraq/Turkey as the main customers. It exports a FRACTION of the natural gas that a giant like the USA or Russia does.

So the real issue is Iran never invested in getting its natural gas production up even though it has the biggest reserves in the world. Again that comes to sanctions, you would need 100B+ to revitalize Iran’s natural gas industry. Without foreign capital it is not realistic, Iranian private markets and the government don’t have that type of cash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> The time has arrived for Russia and China to walk out of the current UN arrangement and create a UN of free nations..many nations will follow...UN is now 100% a tool in the service of Empire and Israel...being used against any one who dares to question their actions..


I believe it’s best to stay in all of these shell games and make a mockery out of them by making them moot.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> First of all it wasn’t a “huge mistake” not going big LNG given that Iran has zero experience building that tech, it would have to be foreign supplied including LNG ships. No foreign company wanted to invest in LNG after sanctions started over 15 years ago.
> 
> Second of all, Iran doesn’t have enough natural gas production to make sense of having LNG. Most of its natural gas is consumed by its own citizens with the rest exported via pipeline to Iraq/Turkey as the main customers. It exports a FRACTION of the natural gas that a giant like the USA or Russia does.
> 
> So the real issue is Iran never invested in getting its natural gas production up even though it has the biggest reserves in the world. Again that comes to sanctions, you would need 100B+ to revitalize Iran’s natural gas industry. Without foreign capital it is not realistic, Iranian private markets and the government don’t have that type of cash.


Iran payed $1-2 billion for Pakistan gas pipeline.
Armenia , Azerbaijan and Iraq are connected to Iran's gas network.
Two lawsuites in gas deals against Iran with billion dollar damages from these so called "brother neighbors".

Iraq owes billions of dollars for Iranian gas for years.

Pipelines were nothing but disaster for Iran.

#3 gas producer 2020


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> #3 gas producer 2020
> View attachment 854222



Listen I know critical thinking is not your strong suite.

There is a difference between PRODUCER and EXPORTER

Here you go:







Iran isn’t even a BLIMP on the radar as an exporter. Because like everything else it citizens consume everything like it’s a black hole of never endless supply. Then complain. 

Back to production, even with #1 natural gas reserves Iran only produces 1/4 natural gas that US produces and 40% of what Russia produces. This shows you the lack of development in the gas industry in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Listen I know critical thinking is not your strong suite.
> 
> There is a difference between PRODUCER and EXPORTER
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn’t even a BLIMP on the radar as an exporter. Because like everything else it citizens consume everything like it’s a black hole of never endless supply. Then complain.
> 
> Back to production, even with #1 natural gas reserves Iran only produces 1/4 natural gas that US produces and 40% of what Russia produces. This shows you the lack of development in the gas industry in Iran.


That's how logic works these days 

Number 3 producer in the world and you still need more gas ?!

with $10 billion Iran could put 230,000 people with 400$ per month for 10 years to work on ships and related technologies for LNG.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Listen I know critical thinking is not your strong suite.
> 
> There is a difference between PRODUCER and EXPORTER
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn’t even a BLIMP on the radar as an exporter. Because like everything else it citizens consume everything like it’s a black hole of never endless supply. Then complain.
> 
> Back to production, even with #1 natural gas reserves Iran only produces 1/4 natural gas that US produces and 40% of what Russia produces. This shows you the lack of development in the gas industry in Iran.


IRAN is no3 gas producer and yes not much spare capacity for export . But keep in mind that being no3 in production is a very important achievement for Iran..the domestic pricing of the gas in Iran is so low that I have heared stories about people opening their windows in the winter to cool the house down instead of turning the thermostat lower..!!!! That kind of excess must be stopped and prices become more realistic..crazy things happen when government subsidies electricity, gasoline and natural gas..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Listen I know critical thinking is not your strong suite.
> 
> There is a difference between PRODUCER and EXPORTER
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn’t even a BLIMP on the radar as an exporter. Because like everything else it citizens consume everything like it’s a black hole of never endless supply. Then complain.
> 
> Back to production, even with #1 natural gas reserves Iran only produces 1/4 natural gas that US produces and 40% of what Russia produces. This shows you the lack of development in the gas industry in Iran.



From your top 5 exporters 4 of them are LNG exporters.


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> That kind of excess must be stopped and prices become more realistic..crazy things happen when government subsidies electricity, gasoline and natural gas..



There is no reason in world a country of 90M should be consuming 200+ CU/M of natural gas. Wasteful use is all time highs. You try to raise prices and people riot and burn down buildings like savages.

Iran is losing 100B a year in lost income by being a socialist country and subsidizing everything under the sun to the point it encourages wasteful spending.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Number 3 producer in the world and you still need more gas ?!



When your citizens consume more than 90% of it at dirt cheap prices....yes

Iran’s technology is so old that it still resorts to flaring natural gas in oil recovery fields instead of having a recapture system in place to capture the natural gas during oil extraction. That’s billions lost per year in flaring alone.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> with $10 billion Iran could put 230,000 people with 400$ per month for 10 years to work on ships and related technologies for LNG.



Please cite proof of your absurd calculations. What engineer or weldsman will work for $400 a month in Iran? You guys think Iran is like magical labor and parts are built for free. It’s not Santa’s workshop, go see the price of a MANPA gas turbine as an example.

But even if in this magical world of yours the solution to everything was throwing money at it then everyone would be making their passenger planes and fighter jets and jet engines.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> From your top 5 exporters 4 of them are LNG exporters.



LNG is for gas exportering countries to reach distant markets. Like US to Europe or Qatar to South Korea. You can’t build pipelines that long. Hence LNG was a solution. Iran doesn’t have excess capacity to ship. I do not understand why your brain cannot comprehend this.

Lastly you criticize Iraq and Turkey for withholding funds when South Korea (major LNG importer) has been withholding 7B+ in Iranian oil funds, along with China, Japan, and India. LNG isn’t some magical solution to get your money back or have a more reliable customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

LNG also costs several times more than purchasing gas through pipelines. Mark my words after this war the EU will be get on their hands and knees to buy Russian energy. It's not sustainable to pay 4 or 5x more for natural gas. Right now the prime minister of Poland went on a mad rant, complaining about paying Norway 5x more than they were paying Russia for natural gas. When you don't have options, your only supplier can essentially milk you.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> From your top 5 exporters 4 of them are LNG exporters.


----------



## sha ah

So according to analysts, Russia is pounding Ukraine with 50,000 shells a day. Ukraine is outnumbered 10 to 1 or 20 to 1 in some places when it comes to artillery. Right now Ukraine is sustaining 800-1000 casualties daily. At that rate, in 2 months, that's Canada or Australia's entire professional army. That is no joke. Ukraine is basically finished. 

Now the US wants to send them 4x HiMARS systems and 4 Grey Eagle drones. WTF is that going to do against Russia ? Ukraine at the start of the war had 80x SMERCH MLRS and they have all been annihilated. Russia has 5000x pieces of artillery and MLRS. I admire Ukrainians for fighting but they're basically toast at this point. 

The only reason Ukraine had any success at the start is because the Russians went soft on them initially. Think about it Russia bombed Ukraine for a few hours essentially before sending in ground forces. The US bombed Iraq for 20 days before going in and that was after more than 10 years of constantly bombing Iraq after the 1st Gulf War.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The thing preventing Iran from exporting gas is sanctions and geography. A combination of both. What options does Iran have ? Sell natural gas to Pakistan or China via Pakistan ? No way because of the heavy US/foreign influence over Pakistan.

What is the other option ? Sell natural gas to China via Afghanistan ? The Taliban need the $ too but you can't trust them and they don't have the necessary IQ.

So there you go, Iran is stuck and because of heavy Israeli influence over the US, Americans won't drop the sanctions or even give Iran any sort of guarantees. Now the US Congress even passed a bill trying Iranian sanctions relief to the Uighuur issue, which Iran has ZERO control over.

So it's never going to happen unless Iran changes its entire foreign policy, which isn't going to happen because the Islamic Republic cares more about the Palestinian cause than the economy.

Then there's a potential gas pipeline directly to India but Indians are too unreliable and heavily influenced by foreign interests. So there you go a combination of sanctions and geography.

Basically in this situation Iran might as well go nuclear. I mean at this point Iran has nothing to lose right ?



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Iran payed $1-2 billion for Pakistan gas pipeline.
> Armenia , Azerbaijan and Iraq are connected to Iran's gas network.
> Two lawsuites in gas deals against Iran with billion dollar damages from these so called "brother neighbors".
> 
> Iraq owes billions of dollars for Iranian gas for years.
> 
> Pipelines were nothing but disaster for Iran.
> 
> #3 gas producer 2020
> View attachment 854222



Is it realistically that bad though ? I mean the minimum wage is something like $400-$500 a month and nominal GDP per capita is over $600 a month, PPP GDP per capita is $1100 according to latest data. I'm just wondering because the minimum wage in Iran and Turkey right now are almost on par but in Turkey gasoline costs $1.60 and cars are more expensive than the west with over 70% inflation, some economists say its really over 100%.

One thing is for sure, Iran is definately not living up to its economic potential under the Islamic Republic with their current policies. 

I mean realistically Iran should be selling 2 or 3x as much crude. With foreign investment Iran could also be making just as much money off of natural gas, not to mention mining. Iran has 7% of the worlds precious metals but only 1% of the worlds population. Without foreign investment its not possible. Then there's tourism. Iran could make a fortune off tourism and then Alcohol. Iran could make just as much from Alcohol exports as from oil sales. I mean under those circumstances Iran should easily be in the top 10 GDPs in the world. Maybe number 6-8 easily.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Yet majority of Iranians living with minimum wages (180 $ per month )
> 
> You can't have it both ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> There is no reason in world a country of 90M should be consuming 200+ CU/M of natural gas. Wasteful use is all time highs. You try to raise prices and people riot and burn down buildings like savages.


we use natural gas for many thing , they don't . we even use it to run our cars ,


----------



## sha ah

One thing is for sure, Iranians are very ungrateful for the massive subsidies they receive. 5 cents a liter for gasoline ? That's unheard of in the world. electricity prices are also subsidized in Iran and way below global standards, even below regional standards compared to much poorer nations. People just always want to complain and then there's that saying "Everything looks greener on the other side"



Hack-Hook said:


> we use natural gas for many thing , they don't . we even use it to run our cars ,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> One thing is for sure, Iranians are very ungrateful for the massive subsidies they receive. 5 cents a liter for gasoline ? That's unheard of in the world. electricity prices are also subsidized in Iran and way below global standards, even below regional standards compared to much poorer nations. People just always want to complain and then there's that saying "Everything looks greener on the other side"


wages also subsidized in Iran so you can't blame it on Iranian , also the one who call ungrateful are the people who are employee and have fixed wages.
you knew some interesting fact about such employees ? they are at most 3-4 million but are paying more than 65% of the taxes that Iran collect , so instead of calling them ungrateful you must fix fundamental problem with Iran economy first and then complain about subsidiaries 
right now do you knew how many Iranian live under poverty line and how many under absolute poverty line ? and I don't want you to use foreign data to answer that , just use data published by Iran itself , then come and talk of being grateful and ungrateful .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> So it's never going to happen unless Iran changes its entire foreign policy, which isn't going to happen because the Islamic Republic cares more about the Palestinian cause than the economy.



Slight correction though if I may. The quoted sentence ought to read as follows:

_So it's never going to happen unless Iran changes its entire foreign policy, which isn't going to happen because the Islamic Republic cares more about *Iran's existence *than the economy._

Indeed, the zionist entity's hostility towards Iran is of an existential nature. That's why they do not simply aim for so-called "regime" change, but for "regime" change cum disintegration and balkanization of the Iranian nation-state.

See: https://besacenter.org/dismantle-iran-now/

It wouldn't make a difference if Iran stopped supporting the Palestinian cause. Hence, this very support is decisive given that it's one of the main ways through which Iran can counter zionist pressure and exercise deterrence against escalation.



sha ah said:


> I mean realistically Iran should be selling 2 or 3x as much crude. With foreign investment Iran could also be making just as much money off of natural gas, not to mention mining. Iran has 7% of the worlds precious metals but only 1% of the worlds population. Without foreign investment its not possible.



If such massive investments were made only to extraction of raw materials and sell more crude oil, it'd have a negative adverse effect on non-oil industries via currency overevaluation and the dilemma of the Dutch Disease. Forty three years of colossal and highly successful efforts to do away with the dependence on oil exports would go down the drain and economic development would take a serious hit.



sha ah said:


> Then there's tourism. Iran could make a fortune off tourism and then Alcohol. Iran could make just as much from Alcohol exports as from oil sales. I mean under those circumstances Iran should easily be in the top 10 GDPs in the world. Maybe number 6-8 easily.



Uprooting age-old fundamental values of society to open thousands of brothels for foreign tourists is also a theoretical means of earning money. So is investing in the blood diamonds business in Africa along with militias exterminating the populations of entire villages around mining areas. Simply put, not every source of income is admissible. Ethics, religion, decency come first, economy and money second.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

I honestly think that Iran has done more than enough for the Palestinians. The question is what have the Palestinians done for Iran ? If the tables were turned would the Palestinians give a ra.ts a.ss about Iranians ? I highly doubt it. Realistically there are oppressed peoples and oppressed Muslims everywhere but why so much emphasis on Palestine but not so much on Kashmir ? Uighurs ? Rohinga ?

The only reason the Zionists want to balkanize Iran is because of Iran's support for the Palestinian cause. During the Shah era the Israelis wanted to hand Iran nuclear reactors and weapons on a silver platter.

Who said anything about brothels ? Iran has a tradition of alcohol production since ancient times. The oldest alcohol in the world has been found in Iran. Yet now in the west they sell Shiraz branded wine and make billions off the name alone.

In any case Iran should easily have the 7th largest GDP in the world. Iran should have a dynamic and prosperous economy. but unfortunately because of repeated attempts by foreign elements to control Iranian sovereignty throughout previous decades, now we are where we are today. 



SalarHaqq said:


> Slight correction though if I may. The quoted sentence ought to read as follows:
> 
> _So it's never going to happen unless Iran changes its entire foreign policy, which isn't going to happen because the Islamic Republic cares more about *Iran's existence *than the economy._
> 
> Indeed, the zionist entity's hostility towards Iran is of an existential nature. That's why they do not simply aim for so-called "regime" change, but for "regime" change cum disintegration and balkanization of the Iranian nation-state.
> 
> See: https://besacenter.org/dismantle-iran-now/
> 
> It wouldn't make a difference if Iran stopped supporting the Palestinian cause. Hence, this very support is decisive since it's one of the main ways through which Iran can counter zionist pressures and exert deterrence against escalation.
> 
> 
> 
> If such massive investments were made only to extraction of raw materials and sell more crude oil, it'd have a negative adverse effect on non-oil industries via currency overevaluation and the dilemma of the Dutch Disease. Forty three years of colossal and highly successful efforts to do away with the dependence on oil exports would go down the drain and economic development would take a serious hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Uprooting age-old fundamental values of society to open thousands of brothels for foreign tourists is also a theoretical means of earning money. So is investing in the blood diamonds business in Africa along with militias exterminating the populations of entire villages around mining areas. Simply put, not every source of income is admissible. Ethics, religion, decency come first, economy and money second.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Okay but even in some central Asian countries where people on average make much less than Iran, gasoline prices can be 10x higher than what Iranians pay. 

Also look at Turkey. Iran and Turkey's minimum wage is currently on par, but in Turkey gasoline costs $1.60 a liter and inflation is realistically above 70%.

Even in the USA there are many billionaires who pay less tax than high school teachers. Go figure, that's just life I guess.



Hack-Hook said:


> wages also subsidized in Iran so you can't blame it on Iranian , also the one who call ungrateful are the people who are employee and have fixed wages.
> you knew some interesting fact about such employees ? they are at most 3-4 million but are paying more than 65% of the taxes that Iran collect , so instead of calling them ungrateful you must fix fundamental problem with Iran economy first and then complain about subsidiaries
> right now do you knew how many Iranian live under poverty line and how many under absolute poverty line ? and I don't want you to use foreign data to answer that , just use data published by Iran itself , then come and talk of being grateful and ungrateful .


----------



## sha ah

Global democracy index. This is a new study released by Denmark and the "alliance of democracies". The Data is based on polls which were conducted in each respective nation. This graph basically shows what peoples perceptions are regarding how democratic their nation is.

The questions that was asked

"Think about your country today. How democratic is it on a scale of 1 to 10 ?"

Very interesting results indeed. Look at China compared to the USA. Then look at Iran, Venezuela. Ouch. Now look at Saudi Arabia. Somewhat confusing. Look Japan is leaning more towards the red as well, whereas South Korea is as green as Taiwan and China.

What do you guys make of this ? It seems to me that many peoples perceptions of democracy are shaped by whether their respective governments are living up to their expectations or not as opposed to whether they can actually vote or not.









Here's another one: My government usually acts in the interest of a minority ? or the entire country ? 

Pretty remarkable. In eastern Europe, south America, Spain, the USA and in Iran people believe that the government only serves a minority. Again in Saudi Arabia, China people think the government serves the country. In Japan neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> I honestly think that Iran has done more than enough for the Palestinians. The question is what have the Palestinians done for Iran ? If the tables were turned would the Palestinians give a ra.ts a.ss about Iranians ? I highly doubt it. There are oppressed peoples and oppressed Muslims everywhere but why so much emphasis on Palestine but not so much on Kashmir ? Uighurs ? Rohinga ?



You missed the point. It's not about whether others have done as much for the Palestinians, nor whether Iran's help has been reciprocated by its recipients. It's about holding in check a dangerous hegemonist foe whose strategic objective it is to dismantle Iran's territorial integrity and end Iranian nationhood for all times, and the Palestinian card just happens to be the most immediate counter to this (one among several, but essential nonetheless).









Dismantle Iran Now


In Iran, more and more non-Persian minorities— who make up about half the country’s population—are demanding independence, suggesting that Iran could disintegrate into ethnic/national states. Th




besacenter.org







sha ah said:


> Who said anything about brothels ? Iran has a tradition of alcohol production since ancient times. The oldest alcohol in the world has been found in Iran. Yet now in the west they sell Shiraz branded wine and make billions off the name alone.



Alcoholic drinks including wine used to be consumed in other Muslim nations too including the Arabs themselves before they embraced Islam. Iran isn't an exception in this regard. But the prohibition on alcoholic drinks in Islam really doesn't stand to debate from the theological point of view.



sha ah said:


> In any case Iran should easily have the 7th largest GDP in the world. Iran should have a dynamic and prosperous economy. but unfortunately because of repeated attempts by foreign elements to control Iranian sovereignty, now we are where we are today.



We have a better developed economy and better human development indicators than we would if Iran was fully integrated into the global economy and heavily dependent on foreign trade and investment. It may be hard to believe at first glance, but it's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

But again the only reason the Zionists want to balkanize Iran is because of Iran's support for the Palestinians. Again during the Shah era did they want to balkanize Iran ? The answer is obvious. 

In regards to Iran's economy being better off under sanctions than if it were integrated into the global economy, I think my post right above this one makes it clear that many if not most Iranians are not satisfied with the government and feel that they only serve a minority. 

After the passing of the current supreme leader I think that Iranians should have a very serious and open discussion about whether the system should be reformed, in the same way that people in the UK are debating dismantling the monarchy after the queen.



SalarHaqq said:


> You missed the point. It's not about whether others have done as much for the Palestinians, nor whether Iran's help has been reciprocated by its recipients. It's about holding in check a dangerous hegemonist foe whose strategic objective it is to dismantle Iran's territorial integrity and end Iranian nationhood for all times, and the Palestinian card just happens to be the most immediate counter to this (one among several, but essential nonetheless).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dismantle Iran Now
> 
> 
> In Iran, more and more non-Persian minorities— who make up about half the country’s population—are demanding independence, suggesting that Iran could disintegrate into ethnic/national states. Th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besacenter.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcoholic drinks including wine used to be consumed in other Muslim nations too including the Arabs themselves before they embraced Islam. Iran isn't an exception in this regard. But the prohibition on alcoholic drinks in Islam really doesn't stand to debate from the theological point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a better developed economy and better human development indicators than we would if Iran was fully integrated into the global economy and heavily dependent on foreign trade and investment. It may be hard to believe at first glance, but it's true.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> There is no reason in world a country of 90M should be consuming 200+ CU/M of natural gas. Wasteful use is all time highs. You try to raise prices and people riot and burn down buildings like savages.
> 
> Iran is losing 100B a year in lost income by being a socialist country and subsidizing everything under the sun to the point it encourages wasteful spending.
> 
> When your citizens consume more than 90% of it at dirt cheap prices....yes


Does Iran have enough gas to export or not ?


TheImmortal said:


> Iran’s technology is so old that it still resorts to flaring natural gas in oil recovery fields instead of having a recapture system in place to capture the natural gas during oil extraction. That’s billions lost per year in flaring alone.


Low energy prices helps fast way to automation ( more machines)


TheImmortal said:


> Please cite proof of your absurd calculations. What engineer or weldsman will work for $400 a month in Iran? You guys think Iran is like magical labor and parts are built for free. It’s not Santa’s workshop, go see the price of a MANPA gas turbine as an example.


Glad you asked :
Current minimum wage is 57,000,000 Rial(according to government statements) and current value of USD is ~ 320,000 Rial(according to bazar).
57,000,000/320,0000= ~178 USD

Right now you may find an engineer that works for biggest employer in Iran (government) with less than minimum wage  .

*1. *you can pay 80% of lower skilled workers -20% (320 USD which is still ~80% higher than minimum wage) and 20% of high skilled workers 640 USD per month. or in a similar pattern.

*2.* give these two worker requests to Hamshahri newspaper requirement (few years ago it had 100 pages of job requirements)
*2.1* low skilled worker with monthly wage of 64,000,000 Rial (~200 USD) for a work of 10 hours shift needed.
*2.2* high skilled worker with monthly wage of 96,000,000 Rial for work of 10 Hour per day.
*Report the results here.*

If you have found low skilled workers for 200$ and Higher skilled workers for 300$ it means you may also pick and choose among all workers in Iran for higher wages (320-640 USD).

1 USD in Iran's hands is not 1 USD in US hands.




TheImmortal said:


> But even if in this magical world of yours the solution to everything was throwing money at it then everyone would be making their passenger planes and fighter jets and jet engines.


Another example, few billions of Iran's investments and few millions of India's investments made Chabahar port.



TheImmortal said:


> LNG is for gas exportering countries to reach distant markets. Like US to Europe or Qatar to South Korea. You can’t build pipelines that long. Hence LNG was a solution. Iran doesn’t have excess capacity to ship. I do not understand why your brain cannot comprehend this.
> 
> Lastly you criticize Iraq and Turkey for withholding funds when South Korea (major LNG importer) has been withholding 7B+ in Iranian oil funds, along with China, Japan, and India. LNG isn’t some magical solution to get your money back or have a more reliable customer.


In pipe vs port battle, Port has been the winner.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

sha ah said:


> Okay but even in some central Asian countries where people on average make much less than Iran, gasoline prices can be 10x higher than what Iranians pay.
> 
> Also look at Turkey. Iran and Turkey's minimum wage is currently on par, but in Turkey gasoline costs $1.60 a liter and inflation is realistically above 70%.
> 
> Even in the USA there are many billionaires who pay less tax than high school teachers. Go figure, that's just life I guess.



If you don't live in Iran, you have no right to speak about this issue ... and im not in mood to answer you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> LNG also costs several times more than purchasing gas through pipelines. Mark my words after this war the EU will be get on their hands and knees to buy Russian energy. It's not sustainable to pay 4 or 5x more for natural gas. Right now the prime minister of Poland went on a mad rant, complaining about paying Norway 5x more than they were paying Russia for natural gas. When you don't have options, your only supplier can essentially milk you.


In 2019, the world’s top exporters of natural gas were Australia ($34bn), Qatar ($27.5bn), Russia ($24.5bn), Norway ($21bn) and the US ($16bn).

Before Covid-19 and Ukraine conflict. 1.LNG 2.LNG 3.Pipe 4.LNG and pipe 5.LNG









Infographic: How much of your country’s gas comes from Russia?


Russia is the world’s largest exporter of gas, accounting for about 45% of the European Union’s imports in 2021.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> But again the only reason the Zionists want to balkanize Iran is because of Iran's support for the Palestinians. Again during the Shah era did they want to balkanize Iran ? The answer is obvious.



No, that isn't the reason. At the end of the day, the zionists won't tolerate any potentially powerful nation-state in their neighborhood capable of challenging their hegemony. Heck, they don't have tolerance for any historically rooted nation and religious faith system outside the region either, hence why so many zionists can be found among the main influential advocates of pro-immigration policies in the west. And this is related to zionist messianism, which supposes the dissolution of all existing nation-states into a unitary one world regime as well as the replacement of every religion by ecumenical Noahidism.

When it comes more specifically to West Asia and North Africa, in fact the Islamic Revolution in Iran strongly cemented the already held belief among zionist decision makers that a local government (dictator back in the days) beholden to the zionists will not offer enough of a guarantee for continued loyalty, because such a regime may be overthrown and replaced by an adversarial one - which is exactly what happened in Iran in 1979.

That's why zionist pundits and think tanks firmly opted for a policy of methodical balkanization of regional nation-states, one by one. Hence why Syria, Iraq, Libya, Sudan and Somalia were split into separate parts. It's no accident that Oden Yinon published his infamous paper in that vein in the early 1980's, although Bernard Lewis had expressed similar views in the 1970's already (if I'm not mistaken).









"Greater Israel": The Zionist Plan for the Middle East - Global Research


When viewed in the current context, the war on Iraq, the 2006 war on Lebanon, the 2011 war on Libya, the ongoing wars on Syria and Iraq, the war on Yemen, must be understood in relation to the Zionist Plan for the Middle East




www.globalresearch.ca





Also here's a simple question: in fixing their strategic objectives vis à vis Iran, why would they not settle for so-called "regime" change, to have someone like the shah back in power? Where does this blatantly obsessive focus on empowering "ethno"-separatist grouplets stem from, in addition to the massive cultural aggression and psy-ops taking aim at the foundations of the Iranian nation, as well as at Iran's societal cohesion (attempting to undermine the nuclear family structure, to turn generations against each other, females against males, etc)?

So I'd recommend parting with the erroneous notion that if Iran ended her support for the Palestinian cause, zionists would stop their plots against Iranian nationhood. They definitely wouldn't, and in fact they'd have it easier since a friendly regime can be infiltrated and made to implement their agenda more readily.



sha ah said:


> In regards to Iran's economy being better off under sanctions than if it were integrated into the global economy, I think my post right above this one makes it clear that many if not most Iranians are not satisfied with the government and feel that they only serve a minority.



But this hardly disproves my point now, does it.



sha ah said:


> After the passing of the current supreme leader I think that Iranians should have a very serious and open discussion about whether the system should be reformed, in the same way that people in the UK are debating dismantling the monarchy after the queen.



I'm perfectly confident that the Supreme Leader has laid down the rails for ensuring that after him Islamic Iran will stay the revolutionary, anti-imperial, anti-zionist and staunchly independence-oriented and self-sufficient course characteristic of her foreign policy to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> Brazil = Bolsnaro's outing in the next election will turn BRAZIL again into an American fold.



Actually it's the opposite.

Bolsonaro is a Trumpist as well as a staunch national-zionist.

Here's Bolsonaro supporting the terrorist murder of shahid Soleimani, and siding with Trump's anti-Iranian policies:

January 7, 20202:18 PM Updated 2 years ago
*Iran summons Brazil's charge d'affaires in Tehran after Soleimani comments*​https://www.reuters.com/article/us-iraq-security-iran-brazil-idUSKBN1Z61IF





__





Bolsonaro backs Trump in war on Iran, while Workers’ Party appeals to Brazilian military


Brazil’s fascistic President Jair Bolsonaro was one of the first to defend Washington’s assassination of Iranian general Qassem Suleiman.



www.wsws.org





Here are Bolsonaro's sons proudly wearing t-shirts with "Mossad" lettering and "I"DF emblem imprints:






https://english.alaraby.co.uk/news/brazil-president-bolsonaros-sons-show-israeli-military-t-shirts

The only two reasons why you see Bolsonaro sometimes finding issue with Washington these days are that:

1) A Democrat is in the White House. Hence Trumpists across the world will tend to criticize certain US policies.

2) Trumpists and their Kissingerian masterminds are much less hostile towards Russia than US lib-hawks and Brzezinskians happen to be (more precisely, Kissinger advocates rapprochement with Russia in order to detach Moscow from Beijing because he sees China as the more pressing issue to address, whereas Brzezinski, in a manner typical of eastern European russophobes, was promoting the reverse formula i.e. to cajole China and even Iran to some extent in order to use them as assets against Russia).

Whereas Brazil's Labor Party has shown to be interested in much more constructive relations with Iran. It did not even fear antagonizing the US regime.

This could be observed under the presidency of the Labor Party's Lula da Silva, who not only participated in the 2010 Iran-Brazil-Turkey initiative for a resolution of the Iranian nuclear dossier through a nuclear fuel swap deal, but quite incredibly defended the Iranian government in public interviews against the 2009 "Green movement" "color revolution". US dissatisfaction with Brazilian Labor administrations led to the removal of Lula's successor Dilma Rousseff after corruption charges were mounted against her with Washington's help.






Apart from socialist Cuba, there are in essence three types of left wing movements in Latin America:

1) Those which openly or implicitly accept and are subservient to the global system of dominance including the zio-American empire. This group includes major social-democratic parties, as well as some Troskyist formations on the ultra-left (in Venezuela, local Troskyists happen to be very hostile to the Bolivarian revolutionary government).

2) True revolutionaries operating not only groundbreaking domestic social reforms when in power, helping improve the plight of the masses of poor citizens, but resisting US imperialism and establishing contacts with like-minded forces in other regions of the world. The governments of presidents Chavez and Maduro in Venezuela belong to this category, and so do others such as Evo Morales of Bolivia, Rafael Correa of Ecuador, Daniel Ortega of Nicaragua etc. These are natural partners and allies to Iran.

3) Remnants of armed guerillas of the bipolar era, above all the Colombian FARC in addition to less significant ones such as Sendero Luminoso in Peru.

Brazil's Labor Party, although not revolutionary like those cited under the second group, does tend towards the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> The thing preventing Iran from exporting gas is sanctions and geography. A combination of both. What options does Iran have ? Sell natural gas to Pakistan or China via Pakistan ? No way because of the heavy US/foreign influence over Pakistan.
> 
> What is the other option ? Sell natural gas to China via Afghanistan ? The Taliban need the $ too but you can't trust them and they don't have the necessary IQ.
> 
> So there you go, Iran is stuck and because of heavy Israeli influence over the US, Americans won't drop the sanctions or even give Iran any sort of guarantees. Now the US Congress even passed a bill trying Iranian sanctions relief to the Uighuur issue, which Iran has ZERO control over.
> 
> So it's never going to happen unless Iran changes its entire foreign policy, which isn't going to happen because the Islamic Republic cares more about the Palestinian cause than the economy.
> 
> Then there's a potential gas pipeline directly to India but Indians are too unreliable and heavily influenced by foreign interests. So there you go a combination of sanctions and geography.
> 
> Basically in this situation Iran might as well go nuclear. I mean at this point Iran has nothing to lose right ?


Iran sold oil during Trump's era even to North Korea and Venezuela.

Russia had problems with her pipelines which most famous ones are going through Ukraine to reach EU.To solve these problems they build direct pipelines to Germany (without proxy states in between). the moment their last pipeline completed they got backstabbed by their so called "brotherly nations".

From IRNA report today:
"Iraqi officials have previously said that their country should pay the debt, which amounts to $1.750 billion, in order to be able to import more gas from Iran."

Compared to Russia, Iran doesn't have that military,political and economical power/will to make the scene balanced.



sha ah said:


> Is it realistically that bad though ? I mean the minimum wage is something like $400-$500 a month and nominal GDP per capita is over $600 a month, PPP GDP per capita is $1100 according to latest data. I'm just wondering because the minimum wage in Iran and Turkey right now are almost on par but in Turkey gasoline costs $1.60 and cars are more expensive than the west with over 70% inflation, some economists say its really over 100%.
> 
> One thing is for sure, Iran is definately not living up to its economic potential under the Islamic Republic with their current policies.
> 
> I mean realistically Iran should be selling 2 or 3x as much crude. With foreign investment Iran could also be making just as much money off of natural gas, not to mention mining. Iran has 7% of the worlds precious metals but only 1% of the worlds population. Without foreign investment its not possible. Then there's tourism. Iran could make a fortune off tourism and then Alcohol. Iran could make just as much from Alcohol exports as from oil sales. I mean under those circumstances Iran should easily be in the top 10 GDPs in the world. Maybe number 6-8 easily.


for most food and personal need Items Iranians almost pay similar to other people around the world.
huge difference is energy and somehow healthcare (for most of people it's good but for cancer or rare diseases patients and their families Iran is hell ).

Turkiye is a smaller country compared to Iran (no offense , Turkiye is much better than Iran in a lot of things )so going from point A to point B in Turkiye is easier for most of people in that sense with you need less fuel to do similar things compare to Iran and they can sell fuel at higher prices.

I think inflation issues in Turkiye are results of copying Iran's models.





After all who doesn't like to pay 180$ wages and going for having top 10 economy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> Actually it's the opposite.
> 
> Bolsonaro is a Trumpist as well as a staunch national-zionist.
> 
> Here's Bolsonaro supporting the terrorist murder of shahid Soleimani, and siding with Trump's anti-Iranian policies:
> 
> January 7, 20202:18 PM Updated 2 years ago
> *Iran summons Brazil's charge d'affaires in Tehran after Soleimani comments*​https://www.reuters.com/article/us-iraq-security-iran-brazil-idUSKBN1Z61IF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolsonaro backs Trump in war on Iran, while Workers’ Party appeals to Brazilian military
> 
> 
> Brazil’s fascistic President Jair Bolsonaro was one of the first to defend Washington’s assassination of Iranian general Qassem Suleiman.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsws.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are Bolsonaro's sons proudly wearing t-shirts with "Mossad" lettering and "I"DF emblem imprints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://english.alaraby.co.uk/news/brazil-president-bolsonaros-sons-show-israeli-military-t-shirts
> 
> The only two reasons why you see Bolsonaro sometimes finding issue with Washington these days are that:
> 
> 1) A Democrat is in the White House. Hence Trumpists across the world will tend to criticize certain US policies.
> 
> 2) Trumpists and their Kissingerian masterminds are much less hostile towards Russia than US lib-hawks and Brzezinskians happen to be (more precisely, Kissinger advocates rapprochement with Russia in order to detach Moscow from Beijing because he sees China as the more pressing issue to address, whereas Brzezinski, in a manner typical of eastern European russophobes, was promoting the reverse formula i.e. to cajole China and even Iran to some extent in order to use them as assets against Russia).
> 
> Whereas Brazil's Labor Party has shown to be interested in much more constructive relations with Iran. It did not even fear antagonizing the US regime.
> 
> This could be observed under the presidency of the Labor Party's Lula da Silva, who not only participated in the 2010 Iran-Brazil-Turkey initiative for a resolution of the Iranian nuclear dossier through a nuclear fuel swap deal, but quite incredibly defended the Iranian government in public interviews against the 2009 "Green movement" "color revolution". US dissatisfaction with Brazilian Labor administrations led to the removal of Lula's successor Dilma Rousseff after corruption charges were mounted against her with Washington's help.
> 
> View attachment 854294
> 
> 
> Apart from socialist Cuba, there are in essence three types of left wing movements in Latin America:
> 
> 1) Those which openly or implicitly accept and are subservient to the global system of dominance including the zio-American empire. This group includes major social-democratic parties, as well as some Troskyist formations on the ultra-left (in Venezuela, local Troskyists happen to be very hostile to the Bolivarian revolutionary government).
> 
> 2) True revolutionaries operating not only groundbreaking domestic social reforms when in power, helping improve the plight of the masses of poor citizens, but resisting US imperialism and establishing contacts with like-minded forces in other regions of the world. The governments of presidents Chavez and Maduro in Venezuela belong to this category, and so do others such as Evo Morales of Bolivia, Rafael Correa of Ecuador, Daniel Ortega of Nicaragua etc. These are natural partners and allies to Iran.
> 
> 3) Remnants of armed guerillas of the bipolar era, above all the Colombian FARC in addition to less significant ones such as Sendero Luminoso in Peru.
> 
> Brazil's Labor Party, although not revolutionary like those cited under the second group, does tend towards the latter.



Here is where you are wrong. Bolsnaro was pro trump not pro US or the current Biden administration. In fact, he abhors them to the point that recently Biden's diversity chief (a black woman) landed in brazil and called Bolsnaros Brazil a "white state". She was not eve recieved officially by Bolsnaro's government. TBH, they are insignificant for us, too far and too different. We do not have any significant trade or relationships.


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> Here is where you are wrong. Bolsnaro was pro trump not pro US or the current Biden administration. In fact, he abhors them to the point that recently Biden's diversity chief (a black woman) landed in brazil and called Bolsnaros Brazil a "white state". She was not eve recieved officially by Bolsnaro's government. TBH, they are insignificant for us, too far and too different. We do not have any significant trade or relationships.



Yes because Bolsonaro and the US Democrats dislike each other. It's not the case of Bolsonaro and right wing Americans or of Bolsonaro and the zionists. If his friends in Tel Aviv start protesting, he will not insist on improving relations with Iran. 

A Labor administration in Brazil would be more likely to show interest in expanding bilateral ties, like during the Lula years. There's some potential, Brazil being a major economy and quite advanced. I'd say if Venezuela turns out to be of importance to Iran, then so can Brazil if conditions are met.

At any rate, the point was simply that if Bolsonaro is replaced by a Labor candidate, Brazil will pursue relatively independent policies. The Brazil-Iran-Turkey nuclear initiative of 2010 wasn't welcomed by the Democrat occupant of the White House back then either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Iran sold oil during Trump's era even to North Korea and Venezuela.
> 
> Russia had problems with her pipelines which most famous ones are going through Ukraine to reach EU.To solve these problems they build direct pipelines to Germany (without proxy states in between). the moment their last pipeline completed they got backstabbed by their so called "brotherly nations".
> 
> From IRNA report today:
> "Iraqi officials have previously said that their country should pay the debt, which amounts to $1.750 billion, in order to be able to import more gas from Iran."
> 
> Compared to Russia, Iran doesn't have that military,political and economical power/will to make the scene balanced.
> 
> 
> for most food and personal need Items Iranians almost pay similar to other people around the world.
> huge difference is energy and somehow healthcare (for most of people it's good but for cancer or rare diseases patients and their families Iran is hell ).
> 
> Turkiye is a smaller country compared to Iran (no offense , Turkiye is much better than Iran in a lot of things )so going from point A to point B in Turkiye is easier for most of people in that sense with you need less fuel to do similar things compare to Iran and they can sell fuel at higher prices.
> 
> I think inflation issues in Turkiye are results of copying Iran's models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all who doesn't like to pay 180$ wages and going for having top 10 economy ?



you can repeat that 180$ claim a 100 more times, and it still wont make it true. its soo absurd, that it doesnt even deserve a response as anyone with 2 brain cells and 10 minutes of googling can find out on their own..

try harder "cancerous tumour" which is what imam khomeini famously labled the zionist entity as.... I am getting zionist vibes from you, and its not just your username


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

zartosht said:


> you can repeat that 180$ claim a 100 more times, and it still wont make it true. its soo absurd, that it doesnt even deserve a response as anyone with 2 brain cells and 10 minutes of googling can find out on their own..


Can you read and understand Farsi ?




For those who don't understand Farsi,last line is minimum wage 56,797,500 Rial for current year (1401).






320,220 Rial for 1 USD.


zartosht said:


> try harder "cancerous tumour" which is what imam khomeini famously labled the zionist entity as.... I am getting zionist vibes from you, and its not just your username



I'm glad you know Mr Khomeini and encourage you to know more about him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Thank you for your thorough reply. In any case we can agree to disagree on this. I still believe that Iran's stringent and unrelenting support for the Palestinian cause is the driving force behinds Iran's current disputes with the west and the Zionists.

If Iran's government was more laser focused on achieving economic prosperity for the average Iranian as opposed to being pre-occupied with the Palestinians, who by the way who couldn't care less about Iran, then I highly doubt if the Zionists would be as pre-occupied with harming Iran. I also believe that Iran's support for the Palestinian cause is an outright inconsistent foreign policy when considering the plight of other Muslims throughout the world (Uighurs/Kashmir/Rohinga)

As you can see with recent polls conducted, the majority of Iranians are not happy with the current status quo / foreign policy. You can talk about self sufficiency, independence, etc but all of this is mere rhetoric in my eyes. The average Iranian is poor and Iran will never live up to its economic potential with the current policies in place, that's obvious.



SalarHaqq said:


> No, that isn't the reason. At the end of the day, the zionists won't tolerate any potentially powerful nation-state in their neighborhood capable of challenging their hegemony. Heck, they don't have tolerance for any historically rooted nation and religious faith system outside the region either, hence why so many zionists can be found among the main influential advocates of pro-immigration policies in the west. And this is related to zionist messianism, which supposes the dissolution of all existing nation-states into a unitary one world regime as well as the replacement of every religion by ecumenical Noahidism.
> 
> When it comes more specifically to West Asia and North Africa, in fact the Islamic Revolution in Iran strongly cemented the already held belief among zionist decision makers that a local government (dictator back in the days) beholden to the zionists will not offer enough of a guarantee for continued loyalty, because such a regime may be overthrown and replaced by an adversarial one - which is exactly what happened in Iran in 1979.
> 
> That's why zionist pundits and think tanks firmly opted for a policy of methodical balkanization of regional nation-states, one by one. Hence why Syria, Iraq, Libya, Sudan and Somalia were split into separate parts. It's no accident that Oden Yinon published his infamous paper in that vein in the early 1980's, although Bernard Lewis had expressed similar views in the 1970's already (if I'm not mistaken).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Greater Israel": The Zionist Plan for the Middle East - Global Research
> 
> 
> When viewed in the current context, the war on Iraq, the 2006 war on Lebanon, the 2011 war on Libya, the ongoing wars on Syria and Iraq, the war on Yemen, must be understood in relation to the Zionist Plan for the Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalresearch.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here's a simple question: in fixing their strategic objectives vis à vis Iran, why would they not settle for so-called "regime" change, to have someone like the shah back in power? Where does this blatantly obsessive focus on empowering "ethno"-separatist grouplets stem from, in addition to the massive cultural aggression and psy-ops taking aim at the foundations of the Iranian nation, as well as at Iran's societal cohesion (attempting to undermine the nuclear family structure, to turn generations against each other, females against males, etc)?
> 
> So I'd recommend parting with the erroneous notion that if Iran ended her support for the Palestinian cause, zionists would stop their plots against Iranian nationhood. They definitely wouldn't, and in fact they'd have it easier since a friendly regime can be infiltrated and made to implement their agenda more readily.
> 
> 
> 
> But this hardly disproves my point now, does it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly confident that the Supreme Leader has laid down the rails for ensuring that after him Islamic Iran will stay the revolutionary, anti-imperial, anti-zionist and staunchly independence-oriented and self-sufficient course characteristic of her foreign policy to date.





SalarHaqq said:


> No, that isn't the reason. At the end of the day, the zionists won't tolerate any potentially powerful nation-state in their neighborhood capable of challenging their hegemony. Heck, they don't have tolerance for any historically rooted nation and religious faith system outside the region either, hence why so many zionists can be found among the main influential advocates of pro-immigration policies in the west. And this is related to zionist messianism, which supposes the dissolution of all existing nation-states into a unitary one world regime as well as the replacement of every religion by ecumenical Noahidism.
> 
> When it comes more specifically to West Asia and North Africa, in fact the Islamic Revolution in Iran strongly cemented the already held belief among zionist decision makers that a local government (dictator back in the days) beholden to the zionists will not offer enough of a guarantee for continued loyalty, because such a regime may be overthrown and replaced by an adversarial one - which is exactly what happened in Iran in 1979.
> 
> That's why zionist pundits and think tanks firmly opted for a policy of methodical balkanization of regional nation-states, one by one. Hence why Syria, Iraq, Libya, Sudan and Somalia were split into separate parts. It's no accident that Oden Yinon published his infamous paper in that vein in the early 1980's, although Bernard Lewis had expressed similar views in the 1970's already (if I'm not mistaken).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Greater Israel": The Zionist Plan for the Middle East - Global Research
> 
> 
> When viewed in the current context, the war on Iraq, the 2006 war on Lebanon, the 2011 war on Libya, the ongoing wars on Syria and Iraq, the war on Yemen, must be understood in relation to the Zionist Plan for the Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalresearch.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here's a simple question: in fixing their strategic objectives vis à vis Iran, why would they not settle for so-called "regime" change, to have someone like the shah back in power? Where does this blatantly obsessive focus on empowering "ethno"-separatist grouplets stem from, in addition to the massive cultural aggression and psy-ops taking aim at the foundations of the Iranian nation, as well as at Iran's societal cohesion (attempting to undermine the nuclear family structure, to turn generations against each other, females against males, etc)?
> 
> So I'd recommend parting with the erroneous notion that if Iran ended her support for the Palestinian cause, zionists would stop their plots against Iranian nationhood. They definitely wouldn't, and in fact they'd have it easier since a friendly regime can be infiltrated and made to implement their agenda more readily.
> 
> 
> 
> But this hardly disproves my point now, does it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly confident that the Supreme Leader has laid down the rails for ensuring that after him Islamic Iran will stay the revolutionary, anti-imperial, anti-zionist and staunchly independence-oriented and self-sufficient course characteristic of her foreign policy to date.



Yes after looking around a bit,

Iran's current minimum wage is $185 / month

Turkey's current minimum wage is $245 / month

Iraq current minimum wage is $171 / month

Just to put this in perspective,

Thailand's current minimum wage is $288 / month



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Can you read and understand Farsi ?
> View attachment 854358
> 
> For those who don't understand Farsi,last line is minimum wage 56,797,500 Rial for current year (1401).
> 
> View attachment 854361
> 
> 
> 320,220 Rial for 1 USD.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you know Mr Khomeini and encourage you to know more about him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm sorry I'm not trying to frustrate you or anyone else here. I am just trying to learn more about my country. I realize that some of these questions can be tiresome or irritating for people that live inside Iran and have to deal with these realities on a daily basis.



OldTwilight said:


> If you don't live in Iran, you have no right to speak about this issue ... and im not in mood to answer you



Yeah you're right, Thailand's minimum wage is around $288 per month. Here this map should put things in perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Few examples of Ship building companies
Japan
MHI with ~80K employees.




Korea
Hyundaiheavy with ~35K employees.




Russia
United Shipbuilding Corporation with ~80K employees.





9 billion for 230K employees for 10 years.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Thank you for your thorough reply. In any case we can agree to disagree on this. I still believe that Iran's stringent and unrelenting support for the Palestinian cause is the driving force behinds Iran's current disputes with the west and the Zionists.



Policy papers published by zionists themselves cannot and should not be ignored, especially since we have been witnessing their concrete implementation, not just in one but in several concrete cases across the region. Ignoring this reality would spell serious danger.

Libya was destroyed and as good as dismantled, despite the fact that several years earlier, Gaddafi had abandoned all support for groups opposed to the west and the zionists, had abandoned his nuclear program and basically acquiesced to the full list of demands put forth by the west as a condition for normalization of bilateral ties - a list similar to what they've been submitting to Iran.

Saddam's Iraq after 1991 posed no threat to anyone, its infrastructure was knocked out, its security and military apparatus severely shattered and its people starving. Baghdad no longer had the means to challenge the zionists nor to extend any meaningful assistance to the Palestinians, yet Iraq was destroyed nonetheless and effectively divided into two separate entities, with the Kurdish Regional Government selling its own oil and pocketing the benefits outside the central government's control.

These formerly functional states are located in the area of interest to Tel Aviv. And both had stopped any significant support for the Palestinian cause years before. This tells a lot about how safe countries are from zio-American aggression if they opt for non-involvement in the Palestinian issue.



sha ah said:


> If Iran's government was more laser focused on achieving economic prosperity for the average Iranian as opposed to being pre-occupied with the Palestinians, who by the way who couldn't care less about Iran, then I highly doubt if the Zionists would be as pre-occupied with harming Iran. I also believe that Iran's support for the Palestinian cause is an outright inconsistent foreign policy when considering the plight of other Muslims throughout the world (Uighurs/Kashmir/Rohinga)



This statement basically represents an endorsement of a typical and recurrent western and zionist talking point, echoed by their local apologists in Iran (reformists and moderates) as well as by the entire exiled opposition and "regime change" crowd.

The fact that zionists are pursuing an agenda of dismantling nation-states of the region irregardless of the Palestinian question was demonstrated above as well as in previous comments. The more potential a nation-state has to challenge zionist hegemony, the more Tel Aviv and NATO will be focused on provoking its demise.

Security precedes development and without security, sustained development can't be envisaged. Security challenges, existential ones at that, cannot be ignored for the sake of an abstract but unreal ideal form of governance focused essentially on increasing the economic prosperity of the people. The numerous countries in Iran's vicinity which NATO regimes and the zionists have left in ruins for generations to come, are there to illustrate it.

Even so, the Islamic Republic has actually excelled at developing Iran on the economic and human levels, including in international comparison. And despite, that's correct, despite Iran's massive oil reserves. Since the development-inhibiting nature of natural energy reserves is a well studied and documented phenomenon. GDP is not the same as development.

How come Turkey, which pretty much fulfills the criterion of sound governance defined in your above quoted statement (i.e. no support for an international cause susceptible of antagonizing major powers, considerable efforts to develop the economy), is the object of regular posts of yours in which you highlight Ankara's economic misfortunes? Why is it that Turkey's HDI is in the same range as Iran's in spite of the fact that Turkey is neither hostile to the zionists nor to the US regime, all the while being praised by many for the progress it registered on the economic front during the past four decades?



sha ah said:


> As you can see with recent polls conducted, the majority of Iranians are not happy with the current status quo / foreign policy. You can talk about self sufficiency, independence, etc but all of this is mere rhetoric in my eyes. The average Iranian is poor and Iran will never live up to its economic potential with the current policies in place, that's obvious.



First of all, I'd take any so-called poll conducted by Iran's existential enemies with a huge dose of salt.

Secondly, it's not as if the colossal zionist- and western-orchestrated propaganda / psy-ops campaign Iranians have been subjected to for decades in a row, a campaign historically unprecedented in scope, intensity and viciousness, isn't having any impact on the perceptions of numerous Iranians, nor skewing said perceptions to a large degree.

Thirdly, if Iran's self-sufficiency and independence are mere rhetoric, then the news we've been following over the years must not have related to the same country.

Fourthly, if Iran were to be fully integrated into the globalized economic system, then all things being equal the average Iranian citizen would not stand to gain much from it.

Fifth, Iran's potentials are best accomplished through maximum self-sufficiency rather than dependence on the outside world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samar111

SalarHaqq said:


> is neither hostile to the zionists nor to the US regime


Why does every country need to be hostile to zionists for you? Turkey is a peaceful country that does not spread terror to other countries unlike Iran. You even the attacked the Israeli embassy in my country.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

I don't doubt the credibility of that poll because the results are all over the place. The west is opposed to China but it shows that people in China are happy with their government and economic situation. It also shows that people in Japan don't think Japan is as democratic and that they believe their government is more pre-occupied with enriching a small minority. In the 70's China was a poor, economically insignificant nation. Today they are about to surpass the USA, so the living standards of the average Chinese has increased exponentially in the last few decades, which helps to explain the generally positive sentiment among Chinese people.

In regards to Zionists, yes in some regards you're right. Libya was dismantled regardless and at the same time, even before it's anti Zionist, pro Palestinian leanings, the west still opposed an independent, sovereign government in Iran that didn't want to play ball or take orders. For example look at what happened to Mosadegh or how the British starved Iran in WW1. On the other hand, I think that the living standard of average Iranians would likely improve if Iran had more pragmatic, center leaning government. As the saving goes, sometimes you have to give a little to get alot.



SalarHaqq said:


> Policy papers published by zionists themselves cannot and should not be ignored, especially since we have been witnessing their concrete implementation, not just in one but in several concrete cases across the region. Ignoring this reality would spell serious danger.
> 
> Libya was destroyed and as good as dismantled, despite the fact that several years earlier, Gaddafi had abandoned all support for groups opposed to the west and the zionists, had abandoned his nuclear program and basically acquiesced to the full list of demands put forth by the west as a condition for normalization of bilateral ties - a list similar to what they've been submitting to Iran.
> 
> Saddam's Iraq after 1991 posed no threat to anyone, its infrastructure was knocked out, its security apparatus severely shattered and its people starving. Baghdad no longer had the means to challenge the zionists nor to extend any meaningful assistance to the Palestinians, yet Iraq was destroyed nonetheless and effectively divided into two separate entities, with the Kurdish Regional Government selling its own oil and pocketing the benefits outside the central government's control.
> 
> These formerly functional states are located in the area of interest to Tel Aviv. And both had stopped any significant support for the Palestinian cause. This tells a lot about the validity of the idea that as long as nation-states of the region don't involve themselves with the Palestinian issue, the zionists will refrain from utilizing their influential lobbies in Washington and Brussels to bring about their destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> This statement basically represents an endorsement of western and zionist discourse, echoed by their local apologists in Iran (reformists and moderates) as well as by the entire exiled opposition.
> 
> The fact that the zionists are pursuing an agenda of dismantling nation-states of the region irregardless of the Palestinian question was demonstrated above as well as in previous comments. The more potential a nation-state has to challenge zionist hegemony, the more Tel Aviv and NATO will be focused on provoking its demise.
> 
> Security precedes development, and without security there cannot be sustained development. Security challenges, existential ones at that, cannot be ignored for the sake of an abstract but unreal ideal of a government focused primarily on increasing the economic prosperity of its people. The numerous countries in Iran's vicinity which NATO regimes and the zionists have left in ruins for generations to come, are there to illustrate it.
> 
> Even so, the Islamic Republic has actually excelled at the economic and human development of Iran, including in international comparison. And despite, that's correct, despite its massive oil reserves. Since the development-inhibiting nature of natural energy reserves is a well studied and documented phenomenon.
> 
> How come Turkey, a country that is pretty much fulfilling the criterion of good governance as defined in the above quoted comment (i.e. don't support any international cause that might antagonize major powers all too much and focus on the economy), is the object of regular posts by the same user highlighting Ankara's numerous economic misfortunes? Why is it that Turkey's HDI is in the same range as Iran's in spite of the fact that Turkey is neither hostile to the zionists nor to the US regime, all the while being praised by many for the progress it registered on he economic front over the past four decades?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I'd take any so-called poll conducted by Iran's existential enemies with some truck loads of salt.
> 
> Secondly, it's not as if the colossal zionist- and western-orchestrated propaganda / psy-ops campaign Iranians have been subjected to for decades non-stop, a campaign historically unprecedented in scope, intensity and viciousness, isn't having any impact on the perceptions of numerous Iranians, nor skewing said perceptions to a large degree.
> 
> Thirdly, if Iran's self-sufficiency and independence are mere rhetoric, then the news we've been following over the years must not have related to the same country.
> 
> Fourthly, if Iran were to be fully integrated into the globalized economic system, then all things being equal the average citizen in Iran would not draw many benefits from it.
> 
> Fifth, Iran's potentials are best accomplished through maximum self-sufficiency, not dependence on abroad.



Well if you look at what human rights groups like Amnesty international or human rights watch are saying, according to their extensive research, Israel is an apartheid state. Actually some Zionists even admit it. They're basically stealing land from Palestinians, Syria (Golan) where 1/3rd of Israel's fresh water comes from and now they're allowing western companies to drill the Golan. Also recently they've claimed gas fields that Lebanon claims as their own. Some Israeli's even admit that they're stealing land and proud of it. The pervasive sentiment is: "If I don't steal it someone else will" 






Israel is a European colony state. The Israeli population is made up of majority European settlers from Eastern Europe. It's almost a continuation of the wests neo colonialist / neo imperialist policies of the previous century. Did you like it when the British colonized India for over 100 years and stole trillions from your country ? How did it feel ? Did they develop your country as much as they should have ? Even to this day 1/3rd of all Indians are illiterate. So the way I look at it you still haven't recovered from colonialism. China has but India surely has not and may never.




Samar111 said:


> Why does every country need to be hostile to zionists for you? Turkey is a peaceful country that does not spread terror to other countries unlike Iran. You even the attacked the Israeli embassy in my country.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> I don't doubt the credibility of that poll because the results are all over the place. The west is opposed to China but it shows that people in China are happy with their government and economic situation. It also shows that people in Japan don't think Japan is as democratic and that they believe their government is more pre-occupied with enriching a small minority. In the 70's China was a poor, economically insignificant nation. Today they are about to surpass the USA, so the living standards of the average Chinese has increased exponentially in the last few decades, which helps to explain the generally positive sentiment among Chinese people.



Almost every poll on Iran published by Iran's enemies is a propaganda tool, not a proper survey conducted according to rules.

Another element that helps explain the generally positive sentiment among Chinese people, is that they're not being bombarded night and day with zio-American propaganda and psy-ops to the extent that Iranians happen to be. Persian-language services of the BBC and other such media are far more prolific than their Chinese equivalents.

Besides, is there evidence that the Chinese were unhappy with their government prior to the economic boom? I think not.

Also no country can reproduce the Chinese experience, China having too many specificities which set it apart.



sha ah said:


> On the other hand, I think that the living standard of average Iranians would likely improve if Iran had more pragmatic, center leaning government. As the saving goes, sometimes you have to give a little to get alot.



Any decisive concession to the type of enemy Iran is facing will be bound to open the floodgates, because they aren't interested in recognizing Iran's status, peacefully coexisting with Iran and so on. They will merely use the opportunity to better infiltrate and set the country ablaze.

When it comes to the economy, as said I consider it unlikely that Iran, let alone the average (read working class) Iranian would benefit much from full fledged integration into the global economic system.


----------



## mohsen

Before the war:

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Fears Grow Over Iran’s Nuclear Program as Tehran Digs a New Tunnel Network


The conflict over the program is about to flare again as President Biden travels next month to Israel and Saudi Arabia, Iran’s two biggest regional rivals.




www.nytimes.com





Article covers construction of new underground facility near Natanz. Will be very big and well protected (more than Fordow). Will likely house Iran’s most advanced centrifuges IR-6 (and eventually IR-9 and IR-10 once ready) and the centrifuge assembly faculties that Israel blew up in last couple years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Fears Grow Over Iran’s Nuclear Program as Tehran Digs a New Tunnel Network
> 
> 
> The conflict over the program is about to flare again as President Biden travels next month to Israel and Saudi Arabia, Iran’s two biggest regional rivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article covers construction of new underground facility near Natanz. Will be very big and well protected (more than Fordow). Will likely house Iran’s most advanced centrifuges IR-6 (and eventually IR-9 and IR-10 once ready) and the centrifuge assembly faculties that Israel blew up in last couple years.


What they hate the most is that their are intelligent and educated people in Iran that can create accomplishments. The added facility will be a major blow to the anti-nuclear Iran coalition.


----------



## sha ah

I won't be impressed until Iran goes nuclear ? Why not now ? I mean what do they have to lose ? For securities sake they might as well. Atleast then all these sacrifices will have been for something. Honestly no better time than now with Russia/China heavily antagonized by the west.



TheImmortal said:


> Fears Grow Over Iran’s Nuclear Program as Tehran Digs a New Tunnel Network
> 
> 
> The conflict over the program is about to flare again as President Biden travels next month to Israel and Saudi Arabia, Iran’s two biggest regional rivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article covers construction of new underground facility near Natanz. Will be very big and well protected (more than Fordow). Will likely house Iran’s most advanced centrifuges IR-6 (and eventually IR-9 and IR-10 once ready) and the centrifuge assembly faculties that Israel blew up in last couple years.



Well if you look at China, that's the main reason why their economy is doing so much better compared to a few decades back. Namely reforms under Deng XiaoPing and globalization, trade. You can't tell me that Iran's economy wouldn't be doing much better without the western backed sanctions in place. After the nuclear deal was signed, Iran was seeing double digit GDP growth as well as a much lower inflation rate. 

The issue with the Rohani administration is that they put all their eggs in one basket without diversifying enough or having a proper contingency plan in place just incase the west decided to betray Iran, which they did. For example, in contrast look at how the Russians reacted to EU/US/NATO backed sanctions.

Immediately they banned the exchange of Rubles to Dollars for a limited time. They pegged Rubles to Gold for a limited time. They forced EU to pay for natural gas in Rubles. They passed a law so that any foreign business that leaves Russia losses all copyright protection under the law. At first the Russian Ruble lost half of its value but now as a result of everything Russia did, the Ruble is at a 5 year high.

The Rohani government on the other hand were taken by completely surprise when Trump left the deal and really had no decisive response. However it can be argued that the initial sting of sanctions after Crimea and Iran's experienced helped Russia better prepare for what happened, not to mention the fact that Iran simply does not have the options and leverage that Russia has. Anyways it is what it is.

Also I thought about Libya, which you mentioned earlier. Yes Libya was balkanized and raided by NATO but it's namely because Gaddafi gave up not only Libya's nuclear program but also Libya's missile program. With Libya's proximity to Europe, had Gaddafi kept Libya's missile program in place (and perhaps even expanded it) and invested significantly in defensive weapons like mobile SAM systems, modern ATGMs and the like, the way Iran has, surely the Europeans never would have attacked Libya.

I'm not saying that Iran should give up its sovereignty and independence or give up its missile program, air defenses or nuclear program. What I am advocating is that Iran take a more pragmatic approach. In my opinion, Iran has done more than enough for the Palestinians and should place more emphasis on economic prosperity.




SalarHaqq said:


> Almost every poll on Iran published by Iran's enemies is a propaganda tool, not a proper survey conducted according to rules.
> 
> Another element that helps explain the generally positive sentiment among Chinese people, is that they're not being bombarded night and day with zio-American propaganda and psy-ops to the extent that Iranians happen to be. Persian-language services of the BBC and other such media are far more prolific than their Chinese equivalents.
> 
> Besides, is there evidence that the Chinese were unhappy with their government prior to the economic boom? I think not.
> 
> Also no country can reproduce the Chinese experience, China having too many specificities which set it apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Any decisive concession to the type of enemy Iran is facing will be bound to open the floodgates, because they aren't interested in recognizing Iran's status, peacefully coexisting with Iran and so on. They will merely use the opportunity to better infiltrate and set the country ablaze.
> 
> When it comes to the economy, as said I consider it unlikely that Iran, let alone the average (read working class) Iranian would benefit much from full fledged integration into the global economic system.


----------



## sha ah

So Russia is placing its military in Nicaragua.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/nicaragua-russia-troops-planes-1.6485691



Nicaragua authorizes entry of Russian troops, planes, ships​
Russia's foreign affairs ministry calls measure "routine" 

The government of Nicaraguan President Daniel Ortega has authorized Russian troops, planes and ships to deploy to his country for purposes of training, law enforcement or emergency response.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

mohsen said:


> Before the war:


Blood sucker Westerns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine is losing 1000 troops a day now. They're also very low on ammo and fuel to the point where its critical. They don't even care about Ukraine. They're just using Ukraine to harm Russia and as a test bed for their own weapons. That's why they're sending Ukraine 4x HiMARS and 6 of the French Caesar self propelled artillery. Even if they sent Ukraine more heavy weapons they would simply get destroyed like what happened to all of Ukraine's previous heavy weapons. Ukraine had 80x SMERCH launchers at the start of the war. Where are they now ?










Ukraine suffering up to 1,000 casualties per day in Donbas, MP says


Up to 1,000 Ukrainian soldiers are being killed or wounded each day in the Donbas, with 200 to 500 killed on average, and many more wounded, U.S. news outlet Axios quoted Ukrainian MP David Arakhamia, a member of the Ukrainian delegation at talks with Russia, as saying on June 15.




news.yahoo.com






Honestly the only reason Ukraine was able to give Russia a bloody nose / black eye at the start was because the Russians did not bomb the living sh#t out of Ukraine. Look at the shock and awe campaign before the Americans went in. It lasted for weeks. Russia merely bombed Ukraine for a few hours before sending in all their armor. It was a combination of overconfidence, underestimating the enemy, bad intel (Americans also believed that Kiev would fall in 72 hrs) and because Russians and Ukrainians have historical and cultural ties. Russia tried to take it easy on Ukrainians but now they're getting annihilated.

The reason why Russians are using so much artillery rather than air power is because it's much cheaper, much less risky, since fighter jets cost tens of millions of dollars and pilots take years to properly train. Also at this point Ukraine has lost most of its heavy weapons, so primarily Russia needs to target masses of infantry and artillery is arguably the most efficient and cost effective weapon when it comes to softening up and destroying entrenched infantry positions.



Sardar330 said:


> Blood sucker Westerns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Well if you look at China, that's the main reason why their economy is doing so much better compared to a few decades back. Namely reforms under Deng XiaoPing and globalization, trade. You can't tell me that Iran's economy wouldn't be doing much better without the western backed sanctions in place. After the nuclear deal was signed, Iran was seeing double digit GDP growth as well as a much lower inflation rate.



Politics, security and economy cannot be treated separately since they are interconnected dimensions of a same reality.

To begin with, China is operating under a fundamentally different geostrategic setting compared to Iran. It is not located in the vicinity of the zionist regime - whose influence upon Washington is unparalleled and which cannot tolerate rivals. Then, due to its sheer size, any neighbor will find it hard to impose its hegemony on China. So it's apples and oranges already.

Iran and China's economic outlooks are equally dissimilar due to a series of factors. One of the most important being that Iran unlike China is a country rich in energy resources, namely oil and gas. This alters the equation. In an open globalized economy, Iran would tend to experience deindustrialization as a consequence of the Dutch Disease.

As indicated before, GDP growth onto itself implies nothing much when it comes to economic _development_. An oil exporting country can benefit hugely in terms of hard currency income, which will boost its GDP figures but beneath the surface its fundamental economic structure will remain relatively underdeveloped. It will be economically dependent on the outside world (including politically) and vulnerable to oil price fluctuations.

Furthermore Iran's double digit GDP growth consecutive to the partial lifting of sanctions was largely a one-time short term effect triggered by the release of frozen funds, the easing of obstacles to Iran's crude oil exports as well as the concretization of previously concluded contracts. In other words, it's unlikely to have been a sustainable occurrence and would thus have dwindled quite rapidly.

Iran and China are also marked by contrasting economic cultures rooted in their respective historical trajectories.

So I will stay with my conclusion that for Iran to keep progressing along the path of both economic and human development, she'd better stay the self-sufficiency course rather than to pin vain hopes on free trade-centered approaches.



sha ah said:


> The issue with the Rohani administration is that they put all their eggs in one basket without diversifying enough or having a proper contingency plan in place just incase the west decided to betray Iran, which they did. For example, in contrast look at how the Russians reacted to EU/US/NATO backed
> sanctions.
> Immediately they banned the exchange of Rubles to Dollars for a limited time. They pegged Rubles to Gold for a limited time. They forced EU to pay for natural gas in Rubles. They passed a law so that any foreign business that leaves Russia losses all copyright protection under the law. At first the Russian Ruble lost half of its value but now as a result of everything Russia did, the Ruble is at a 5 year high.
> 
> The Rohani government on the other hand were taken by completely surprise when Trump left the deal and really had no decisive response. However it can be argued that the initial sting of sanctions after Crimea and Iran's experienced helped Russia better prepare for what happened, not to mention the fact that Iran simply does not have the options and leverage that Russia has. Anyways it is what it is.



And the west is bound to treat Iran in such a manner, because that's what their ultimate objective (i.e. outright annihilation of Iran) is dictating.

Now why do you think their strategic roadmap for détente with Iran includes not just the baseless imposition of special restrictions on Iran's peaceful nuclear program but beyond that, restrictions upon Iran's ballistic missile program as well as Iran's regional system of alliances (so-called JCPOA's II and III)? In recent years and based on the discourse coming out of Washington, this framework seems to have been augmented by a desire on their part to put caps on Iran's UAV arsenal too.

I hope everyone will realize that what they're taking aim at, are precisely Iran's main instruments of deterrence against major acts of military aggression (latent nuclear breakout capability, Axis of Resistance, missiles and UAV's which in terms of weaponry are forming the backbone of Iran's defence doctrine).

And that the reason they're pushing for what would amount to effective disarmament of Iran, is not that they're wishing to treat Iran as a peer, welcoming her with open arms into their so-called "international community" after Tehran stops supporting the Palestinians, Lebanon's Hezbollah, the Yemenis etc. No, what they would then proceed with, is large scale military aggression (whether directly or indirectly through proxies). Any other assumption in this regard would be naive and perilous at the same time.



sha ah said:


> Also I thought about Libya, which you mentioned earlier. Yes Libya was balkanized and raided by NATO but it's namely because Gaddafi gave up not only Libya's nuclear program but also Libya's missile program. With Libya's proximity to Europe, had Gaddafi kept Libya's missile program in place (and perhaps even expanded it) and invested significantly in defensive weapons like mobile SAM systems, modern ATGMs and the like, the way Iran has, surely the Europeans never would have attacked Libya.



It's simple: they would maintain heavy sanctions in place until Iran disarms like Libya. Or do you truly believe Gaddafi on his very own initiative offered to rid the Libyan army of all these assets in order to convince the westerners about his trustworthiness? These measures, of course, were among the west's non-negotiable preconditions for any supposed normalization - in reality, a trap though.

The writing's on the wall and the precedent right before our eyes, so falling for the same tricks wouldn't be excusable. In effect, it'd spell nothing but doom for Iran.

Western powers weren't going to be content with the sole nuclear deal, which was only ever seen by them as a stepping stone towards follow-on agreements on Iran's missiles and regional presence, the idea being that they would systematically refrain from keeping their end of each accord, so as to coerce Iran into acquiescing to the next one while dangling the illusional prospect of "sanctions relief". This is why the Obama regime began unilaterally violating the JCPOA right after it was concluded, and why Trump tore it up in the first place.



sha ah said:


> I'm not saying that Iran should give up its sovereignty and independence or give up its missile program, air defenses or nuclear program. What I am advocating is that Iran take a more pragmatic approach. In my opinion, Iran has done more than enough for the Palestinians and should place more emphasis on economic prosperity.



As long as Iran retains potent and functional means of retaliation against military aggression, sanctions won't be lifted. Foregoing one such instrument - whether it's the missiles, UAV's or support for anti-zionist Resistance groups will not lead to a real loosening of the sanctions regime.

Bottom line is that they're not willing to let Iran live, let alone to see Iran prosper. So Iran must stand on her own feet and be able to ward off aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Yeah but now the US congress passed a bill where they can't sign a nuclear deal with Iran unless Iran cuts ties with China and unless China stops committing genocide against Uighurs. How can Iran even control what China does to the Uighurs ? 

Furthermore the Americans won't even give Iran any guarantees. They won't even guarantee that under Biden, that the US will stick with the nuclear deal.

The JCPOA was a compromise but the Americans it seems are not interested in compromise and the terms they're asking from Iran are equivalent to Iran becoming a vassal. Giving up its allies, giving up its missiles, what's next ? We all know what comes next. So Iran might as well go nuclear to ensure its security.

20-30 years down the line the world will have to accept it, just like they had to eventually for China. If not give it 40-50 years. Who cares, there's nothing more precious than safety and security. Sanctions are one thing, being bombed and invaded is another.



ahaider97 said:


> In my opinion Iran uses the threat of nukes as a negotiation tactic and distraction from the real issue. Which is Iran's support of allies like Hezbollah, AnsarAllah, Syria and Gaza which challenge the American hegemony in the region. Iran won't be able to ask for any concessions if it tests a nuke, now at least they can have agreements like JCPOA, post-nukes Iran will get N. Korea like treatment.


----------



## sha ah

China has launched its 3rd aircraft carrier, called Fujian. It will have 3 electromagnetic catapults. Each catapult can reportedly launch 1 fighter jet into the air every minute. China plans to eventually have 6 aircraft carriers. 

The electromagnetic catapults on the Fujian are supposed to be more advanced than anything the US currently possesses and the Chinese claim that they are 10 years ahead of the US when it comes to this field. 

The US has 11 aircraft carriers in its fleet but 30% are usually being repaired. Even if the US has 7 carriers at its disposal, 3 or 4 are needed to secure other parts of the world. So the US in theory would only be able to send 3 or 4 carriers to confront China's 6. 

Assuming that out of that 6, 4 are advanced variants, the US might be at a disadvantage, especially near the South China Sea where China has all of its assets including hypersonic missiles, air defense, cyber technology, drones, not to mention the rest of its airforce.









China launches third, most advanced aircraft carrier named 'Fujian'


China on Friday launched its third and most advanced aircraft carrier from Shanghai's Jiangnan Shipyard, with a new launch system that experts say is fast catching up with the United States.




www.cnn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

*Wheat numbers and Iran*






*Iran's wheat production this year increase 34% to 19 million ton...that is 4 million ton Increase..

Iran consumes 18 million ton a year... so Iran is again making more than what is needed...

 All because Raisi government paid farmers the right price for their wheat.. 

Last year under Rouhani government Iran was short 3 million ton because he did not pay the farmers the price they wanted and loved to import "things" as instructed by his employer the "MI-6"!!






Wheat Production for 2020



*
​*فائو: امسال تولید گندم در ایران ۴ میلیون تُن افزایش می‌یابد*​*




سازمان جهانی خواروبار و کشاورزی ملل متحد (فائو) در نخستین گزارش خود در مورد چشم‌انداز تولید مواد غذایی در سال ۲۰۲۲، پیش‌بینی کرد در سال جاری زراعی، تولید غلات در ایران ۳۴ درصد افزایش یابد.
به گزارش خبرگزاری مهر به نقل از مرکز اطلاع‌رسانی شرکت بازرگانی دولتی ایران (مبدا)، سازمان جهانی خواروبار و کشاورزی ملل متحد (فائو) در نخستین گزارش خود در مورد چشم‌انداز تولید مواد غذایی در سال ۲۰۲۲، با ابراز نگرانی از کاهش تولید غلات در جهان به دلایلی همچون افزایش قیمت مواد اولیه، بدی آب و هوا و بحران اوکراین، پیش‌بینی کرد در سال جاری زراعی، تولید غلات در ایران ۳۴ درصد افزایش می‌یابد.
بر اساس گزارش فائو، تولید غلات ایران از ۱۴ میلیون و ۳۰۰ هزار تُن در سال گذشته زراعی به ۱۹ میلیون و ۲۰۰ هزار تُن در سال جاری زراعی افزایش می‌یابد و در این میان، گندم با ۴ میلیون تُن افزایش، بیشترین میزان رشد تولید را به خود اختصاص داده است.
گفتنی است، در مقابل پیش‌بینی افزایش ۴ میلیون تُنی تولید گندم برای ایران، فائو از تولید ۷۷۱ میلیون تُنی گندم در سال جاری میلادی خبر داده که نسبت به سال گذشته ۸ دهم درصد کاهش خواهد داشت، ضمن اینکه بنا بر اعلام این سازمان تخصصی در حالی که در سال میلادی جاری، کشورهایی همانند استرالیا، هند و اوکراین با کاهش تولید گندم روبه‌رو خواهند بود، کشورهایی همچون ایران، کانادا و روسیه با افزایش تولید مواجه خواهند شد*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> *Wheat numbers and Iran*
> View attachment 854539
> 
> 
> *Iran's wheat production this year increase 34% to 19 million ton...that is 4 million ton Increase..
> 
> Iran consumes 18 million ton a year... so Iran is again making more than what is needed...
> 
> All because Raisi government paid farmers the right price for their wheat..
> 
> Last year under Rouhani government Iran was short 3 million ton because he did not pay the farmers the price they wanted and loved to import "things" as instructed by his employer the "MI-6"!!
> 
> View attachment 854543
> 
> 
> Wheat Production for 2020
> View attachment 854544
> *
> ​*فائو: امسال تولید گندم در ایران ۴ میلیون تُن افزایش می‌یابد*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سازمان جهانی خواروبار و کشاورزی ملل متحد (فائو) در نخستین گزارش خود در مورد چشم‌انداز تولید مواد غذایی در سال ۲۰۲۲، پیش‌بینی کرد در سال جاری زراعی، تولید غلات در ایران ۳۴ درصد افزایش یابد.
> به گزارش خبرگزاری مهر به نقل از مرکز اطلاع‌رسانی شرکت بازرگانی دولتی ایران (مبدا)، سازمان جهانی خواروبار و کشاورزی ملل متحد (فائو) در نخستین گزارش خود در مورد چشم‌انداز تولید مواد غذایی در سال ۲۰۲۲، با ابراز نگرانی از کاهش تولید غلات در جهان به دلایلی همچون افزایش قیمت مواد اولیه، بدی آب و هوا و بحران اوکراین، پیش‌بینی کرد در سال جاری زراعی، تولید غلات در ایران ۳۴ درصد افزایش می‌یابد.
> بر اساس گزارش فائو، تولید غلات ایران از ۱۴ میلیون و ۳۰۰ هزار تُن در سال گذشته زراعی به ۱۹ میلیون و ۲۰۰ هزار تُن در سال جاری زراعی افزایش می‌یابد و در این میان، گندم با ۴ میلیون تُن افزایش، بیشترین میزان رشد تولید را به خود اختصاص داده است.
> گفتنی است، در مقابل پیش‌بینی افزایش ۴ میلیون تُنی تولید گندم برای ایران، فائو از تولید ۷۷۱ میلیون تُنی گندم در سال جاری میلادی خبر داده که نسبت به سال گذشته ۸ دهم درصد کاهش خواهد داشت، ضمن اینکه بنا بر اعلام این سازمان تخصصی در حالی که در سال میلادی جاری، کشورهایی همانند استرالیا، هند و اوکراین با کاهش تولید گندم روبه‌رو خواهند بود، کشورهایی همچون ایران، کانادا و روسیه با افزایش تولید مواجه خواهند شد*


Nice. I believe this subject deserves it's own sticky 'Food Security' or something like that. With the way the planet is going and Iranian struggles with climate change it's a key subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Guys watch this video. 40 Ukrainian territorial defense members are dropped off in a field with a bus and told to stay there for one week. They're only given enough food for 1 day. No tents or real supplies. Only potatoes with no way of cooking them either.

One of them admits that there are no contract soldiers left since they've all been killed. He also says that the Ukrainian high command have killed deserters and that they often kill their own who are seriously wounded because they have no medical supplies or qualified personnel to work on them. He also says that they've been ordered to leave behind those who are wounded and that there are barely any weapons left.

This is honestly sad and mind boggling. I'm not sure how many contract soldiers Ukraine had at the start of 2022 but they ended conscription in 2010 I've read. So does that mean that the the 200,000 troops that Ukraine started with have all been wiped out ?

One analyst today said that Ukraine likely has 60,000 killed. Since ratio of killed to injured, missing, captured is 1 for every 3, that would mean that Ukraine has sustained over 200,000 casualties. This is sheer insanity.






I thought that Iran had a shortfall on wheat this year because of droughts ? So now they're going to have enough ? I'm a little confused.



aryobarzan said:


> *Wheat numbers and Iran*
> View attachment 854539
> 
> 
> *Iran's wheat production this year increase 34% to 19 million ton...that is 4 million ton Increase..
> 
> Iran consumes 18 million ton a year... so Iran is again making more than what is needed...
> 
> All because Raisi government paid farmers the right price for their wheat..
> 
> Last year under Rouhani government Iran was short 3 million ton because he did not pay the farmers the price they wanted and loved to import "things" as instructed by his employer the "MI-6"!!
> 
> View attachment 854543
> 
> 
> Wheat Production for 2020
> View attachment 854544
> *
> ​*فائو: امسال تولید گندم در ایران ۴ میلیون تُن افزایش می‌یابد*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سازمان جهانی خواروبار و کشاورزی ملل متحد (فائو) در نخستین گزارش خود در مورد چشم‌انداز تولید مواد غذایی در سال ۲۰۲۲، پیش‌بینی کرد در سال جاری زراعی، تولید غلات در ایران ۳۴ درصد افزایش یابد.
> به گزارش خبرگزاری مهر به نقل از مرکز اطلاع‌رسانی شرکت بازرگانی دولتی ایران (مبدا)، سازمان جهانی خواروبار و کشاورزی ملل متحد (فائو) در نخستین گزارش خود در مورد چشم‌انداز تولید مواد غذایی در سال ۲۰۲۲، با ابراز نگرانی از کاهش تولید غلات در جهان به دلایلی همچون افزایش قیمت مواد اولیه، بدی آب و هوا و بحران اوکراین، پیش‌بینی کرد در سال جاری زراعی، تولید غلات در ایران ۳۴ درصد افزایش می‌یابد.
> بر اساس گزارش فائو، تولید غلات ایران از ۱۴ میلیون و ۳۰۰ هزار تُن در سال گذشته زراعی به ۱۹ میلیون و ۲۰۰ هزار تُن در سال جاری زراعی افزایش می‌یابد و در این میان، گندم با ۴ میلیون تُن افزایش، بیشترین میزان رشد تولید را به خود اختصاص داده است.
> گفتنی است، در مقابل پیش‌بینی افزایش ۴ میلیون تُنی تولید گندم برای ایران، فائو از تولید ۷۷۱ میلیون تُنی گندم در سال جاری میلادی خبر داده که نسبت به سال گذشته ۸ دهم درصد کاهش خواهد داشت، ضمن اینکه بنا بر اعلام این سازمان تخصصی در حالی که در سال میلادی جاری، کشورهایی همانند استرالیا، هند و اوکراین با کاهش تولید گندم روبه‌رو خواهند بود، کشورهایی همچون ایران، کانادا و روسیه با افزایش تولید مواجه خواهند شد*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> *Wheat numbers and Iran*
> View attachment 854539
> 
> 
> *Iran's wheat production this year increase 34% to 19 million ton...that is 4 million ton Increase..
> 
> Iran consumes 18 million ton a year... so Iran is again making more than what is needed...
> 
> All because Raisi government paid farmers the right price for their wheat..
> 
> Last year under Rouhani government Iran was short 3 million ton because he did not pay the farmers the price they wanted and loved to import "things" as instructed by his employer the "MI-6"!!
> 
> View attachment 854543
> 
> 
> Wheat Production for 2020
> View attachment 854544
> *
> ​*فائو: امسال تولید گندم در ایران ۴ میلیون تُن افزایش می‌یابد*​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سازمان جهانی خواروبار و کشاورزی ملل متحد (فائو) در نخستین گزارش خود در مورد چشم‌انداز تولید مواد غذایی در سال ۲۰۲۲، پیش‌بینی کرد در سال جاری زراعی، تولید غلات در ایران ۳۴ درصد افزایش یابد.
> به گزارش خبرگزاری مهر به نقل از مرکز اطلاع‌رسانی شرکت بازرگانی دولتی ایران (مبدا)، سازمان جهانی خواروبار و کشاورزی ملل متحد (فائو) در نخستین گزارش خود در مورد چشم‌انداز تولید مواد غذایی در سال ۲۰۲۲، با ابراز نگرانی از کاهش تولید غلات در جهان به دلایلی همچون افزایش قیمت مواد اولیه، بدی آب و هوا و بحران اوکراین، پیش‌بینی کرد در سال جاری زراعی، تولید غلات در ایران ۳۴ درصد افزایش می‌یابد.
> بر اساس گزارش فائو، تولید غلات ایران از ۱۴ میلیون و ۳۰۰ هزار تُن در سال گذشته زراعی به ۱۹ میلیون و ۲۰۰ هزار تُن در سال جاری زراعی افزایش می‌یابد و در این میان، گندم با ۴ میلیون تُن افزایش، بیشترین میزان رشد تولید را به خود اختصاص داده است.
> گفتنی است، در مقابل پیش‌بینی افزایش ۴ میلیون تُنی تولید گندم برای ایران، فائو از تولید ۷۷۱ میلیون تُنی گندم در سال جاری میلادی خبر داده که نسبت به سال گذشته ۸ دهم درصد کاهش خواهد داشت، ضمن اینکه بنا بر اعلام این سازمان تخصصی در حالی که در سال میلادی جاری، کشورهایی همانند استرالیا، هند و اوکراین با کاهش تولید گندم روبه‌رو خواهند بود، کشورهایی همچون ایران، کانادا و روسیه با افزایش تولید مواجه خواهند شد*



Iran is still importing again this year according to Chairmen of Grain Union. So your numbers are off somewhere.









Iran faces second year of big wheat imports after drought, says grain union


Iran will need to import at least 7 million tonnes of wheat in the year to March 2023, marking a second year of high imports as drought continues to affect domestic production, the chairman of Iran's Grain Union said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## aryobarzan

sha ah said:


> Guys watch this video. 40 Ukrainian territorial defense members are dropped off in a field with a bus and told to stay there for one week. They're only given enough food for 1 day. No tents or real supplies. Only potatoes with no way of cooking them either.
> 
> One of them admits that there are no contract soldiers left since they've all been killed. He also says that the Ukrainian high command have killed deserters and that they often kill their own who are seriously wounded because they have no medical supplies or qualified personnel to work on them. He also says that they've been ordered to leave behind those who are wounded and that there are barely any weapons left.
> 
> This is honestly sad and mind boggling. I'm not sure how many contract soldiers Ukraine had at the start of 2022 but they ended conscription in 2010 I've read. So does that mean that the the 200,000 troops that Ukraine started with have all been wiped out ?
> 
> One analyst today said that Ukraine likely has 60,000 killed. Since ratio of killed to injured, missing, captured is 1 for every 3, that would mean that Ukraine has sustained over 200,000 casualties. This is sheer insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that Iran had a shortfall on wheat this year because of droughts ? So now they're going to have enough ? I'm a little confused.


The drought is real...the AG production in Iran seems to be market related more than drought related...remember last year Iran had thousands of apples and potatoes rotting because they could not sell them in the markets ..middlemen buyers are manipulating what to pay to farmers...farmers refuse to plant or sell..mafia style manipulation of AG production...remember rice production in the dry "fars" province..yup...they need lots of work to be done in the AG sector and rationalize what gets planted where and when...remember Iran can feed all middle east and it is not a slogan.



TheImmortal said:


> Iran is still importing again this year according to Chairmen of Grain Union. So your numbers are off somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran faces second year of big wheat imports after drought, says grain union
> 
> 
> Iran will need to import at least 7 million tonnes of wheat in the year to March 2023, marking a second year of high imports as drought continues to affect domestic production, the chairman of Iran's Grain Union said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


The discrepancy could be because they are building reserves...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

aryobarzan said:


> The drought is real...the AG production in Iran seems to be market related more than drought related...remember last year Iran had thousands of apples and potatoes rotting because they could not sell them in the markets ..middlemen buyers are manipulating what to pay to farmers...farmers refuse to plant or sell..mafia style manipulation of AG production...remember rice production in the dry "fars" province..yup...they need lots of work to be done in the AG sector and rationalize what gets planted where and when...remember Iran can feed all middle east and it is not a slogan.
> 
> 
> The discrepancy could be because they are building reserves...


I wonder what people in PGCC will eat when drought come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Sardar330 said:


> I wonder what people in PGCC will eat when drought come


Desert Lizards...it has always been part of their diet...and I am not joking..Google it and you will see the dish they prepare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

aryobarzan said:


> Desert Lizards...it has always been part of their diet...and I am not joking..Google it and you will see the dish they prepare.


That's why we call them سوسمارخور

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> The discrepancy could be because they are building reserves...



Grain reserves are in hands of US/Russia/India/China









Grain reserves: In the hands of just a few countries







www.dlg.org





If Iran has a surplus of 2-3 M tons and Imports another 7M tons. That would make Iran one of the top grain reserve countries in the world. I don’t see evidence of that. Thought I don’t doubt Iran has a 1-3M Reserve to cover minor short falls.

Plus Iran signed a deal to import 20M tons of grain, food oil, corn, barley, etc from Russia just recently.


----------



## OldTwilight

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Can you read and understand Farsi ?
> View attachment 854358
> 
> For those who don't understand Farsi,last line is minimum wage 56,797,500 Rial for current year (1401).
> 
> View attachment 854361
> 
> 
> 320,220 Rial for 1 USD.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you know Mr Khomeini and encourage you to know more about him.


with this rate , 1 $ will be 500,000 Rial till end of year , that mean actuall wage will become around 110$ in month ...


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

aryobarzan said:


> Desert Lizards...it has always been part of their diet...and I am not joking..Google it and you will see the dish they prepare.





Sardar330 said:


> That's why we call them سوسمارخور


This type of name calling is against teaching of both nationalism and Islamic ideas of Iranians.if you have a problem with somebody tell it in his/her face and explain your problem in a civil manner.

In another thread I saw similar behavior that someone with flag of x y z country says something and people going after whole country of that certain member !!!

How can actions of individual gives authority to punish their whole country ?



OldTwilight said:


> with this rate , 1 $ will be 500,000 Rial till end of year , that mean actuall wage will become around 110$ in month ...


It's already too high and I doubt and hope it wouldn't reach to such numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> Plus Iran signed a deal to import 20M tons of grain, food oil, corn, barley, etc from Russia just recently.


And Iran just signed a deal with DPR to supply construction and fruits too!





This move by Iran is interesting, and i suspect its related to the secret long term deal Russia and Iran signed recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Cancerous Tumor said:


> This type of name calling is against teaching of both nationalism and Islamic ideas of Iranians.if you have a problem with somebody tell it in his/her face and explain your problem in a civil manner.
> 
> In another thread I saw similar behavior that someone with flag of x y z country says something and people going after whole country of that certain member !!!
> 
> How can actions of individual gives authority to punish their whole country ?
> 
> 
> It's already too high and I doubt and hope it wouldn't reach to such numbers.


I was joking


----------



## aryobarzan

Cancerous Tumor said:


> This type of name calling is against teaching of both nationalism and Islamic ideas of Iranians.if you have a problem with somebody tell it in his/her face and explain your problem in a civil manner.
> 
> In another thread I saw similar behavior that someone with flag of x y z country says something and people going after whole country of that certain member !!!
> 
> How can actions of individual gives authority to punish their whole country ?
> 
> 
> It's already too high and I doubt and hope it wouldn't reach to such numbers.


Eating desert lizards by Persian Gulf Arabs is not name calling them.it is part of their traditional cuisine...if you search the internet you will see actual photos of Saudi people eating chopped up lizards with their rice dish and proudly sharing the photos on internet...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Cancerous Tumor said:


> This type of name calling is against teaching of both nationalism and Islamic ideas of Iranians.if you have a problem with somebody tell it in his/her face and explain your problem in a civil manner.
> 
> In another thread I saw similar behavior that someone with flag of x y z country says something and people going after whole country of that certain member !!!
> 
> How can actions of individual gives authority to punish their whole country ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 854670


I know a little bit about troll wars but really insulting whole nation for a single guy attitude is not justifiable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Bad day for oil good day for US markets


----------



## TheImmortal

Is Israel’s new not-so-secret strategy against Iran a winner?


INTELLIGENCE AFFAIRS: Is it just increasing the “mowing the grass” policy by making a larger lawnmower? Isn’t this just more “whack-a-mole” in Syria?




m.jpost.com





Israeli media admits that recent Octopus doctrine is ment to merely slow the rate of Iranian influence in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> Grain reserves are in hands of US/Russia/India/China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grain reserves: In the hands of just a few countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dlg.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran has a surplus of 2-3 M tons and Imports another 7M tons. That would make Iran one of the top grain reserve countries in the world. I don’t see evidence of that. Thought I don’t doubt Iran has a 1-3M Reserve to cover minor short falls.
> 
> Plus Iran signed a deal to import 20M tons of grain, food oil, corn, barley, etc from Russia just recently.


If Iran consumption of wheat is around 20m Tons annually, so it quiet Normal to have 10m Tons reserve, that's 6 months consumption, the minimum Iran should Stock as reserves.

Iran should have every essential food, medicament, spare parts,... stock reserves of at least 6 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

_Nabil_ said:


> If Iran consumption of wheat is around 20m Tons annually, so it quiet Normal to have 10m Tons reserve, that's 6 months consumption, the minimum Iran should Stock as reserves.
> 
> Iran should have every essential food, medicament, spare parts,... stock reserves of at least 6 months.



I would need to see the Union data on the reserves. Too lazy to look it up.

You can’t claim you are self sufficient if you need to import 40% of your total yearly grain production for “reserves and other factors”.

Our extended family has land in Kurdistan that grows wheat passed down thru generations.

The crop sufficiency issue is a double edged sword. Since Iranian farmers abuse water. Iranian drinking water and irrigation water has been running into issue.

We also need to prioritize our access to fresh drinking water. Desalination plants and Filtration plants in the PG and Caspian Sea should be made a priority.

The race for Fusion plants is already on. Several US start ups are planning to make it more reality using extremely powerful magnets. This will be the holy grail of energy use alongside Hydrogen fuel for cars/trucks and potentially Helium 3 mined from the moon in next 100 years.

Natural gas is also a greenhouse emission if the plants that use it do not have recapture systems in place in their smoke stacks (many don’t)

If the earth continues to change climate wise and the Middle East becomes drier instead of wetter then Iran and its population will face hardships. Planning needs to be done now. Cant expect nuclear energy to sastify all of Iran’s energy needs.


----------



## mohsen

Interesting article about elon musk:

گزارش ویژه مشرق:​ایلان ماسک؛ یک نابغه‌ اسطوره‌ای یا یک پروژه‌ تبلیغاتی-رسانه‌ای؟ / آیا ماسک واقعا موسس «پی پَل» و «تسلا» بود؟ +تصاویر و اسناد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The USA currently has enough food to last 4 months in case of an emergency. China has enough food and grain to last 1 year and they have 4 times the population. They also have one of the largest gold reserves in the world. Some people in the US are now blaming the global grain problem on China and calling them "horders" The irony.



TheImmortal said:


> Grain reserves are in hands of US/Russia/India/China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grain reserves: In the hands of just a few countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dlg.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Iran has a surplus of 2-3 M tons and Imports another 7M tons. That would make Iran one of the top grain reserve countries in the world. I don’t see evidence of that. Thought I don’t doubt Iran has a 1-3M Reserve to cover minor short falls.
> 
> Plus Iran signed a deal to import 20M tons of grain, food oil, corn, barley, etc from Russia just recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

drought resistant seeds, water desalination, energy generation through renewable options, greenhouses, collecting, recycling / filtering wasted rainwater, pvc pipes with sensors, using synthetic materials for growing medium (hydroponics), planting trees to stop desertification, free science based education for farmers with an incentive to learn and modernize methods. All these things and more Iran has to do to maximize yields and help the environment. Luckily if you look into it, most of those listed above, Iran has exposure to already



TheImmortal said:


> I would need to see the Union data on the reserves. Too lazy to look it up.
> 
> You can’t claim you are self sufficient if you need to import 40% of your total yearly grain production for “reserves and other factors”.
> 
> Our extended family has land in Kurdistan that grows wheat passed down thru generations.
> 
> The crop sufficiency issue is a double edged sword. Since Iranian farmers abuse water. Iranian drinking water and irrigation water has been running into issue.
> 
> We also need to prioritize our access to fresh drinking water. Desalination plants and Filtration plants in the PG and Caspian Sea should be made a priority.
> 
> The race for Fusion plants is already on. Several US start ups are planning to make it more reality using extremely powerful magnets. This will be the holy grail of energy use alongside Hydrogen fuel for cars/trucks and potentially Helium 3 mined from the moon in next 100 years.
> 
> Natural gas is also a greenhouse emission if the plants that use it do not have recapture systems in place in their smoke stacks (many don’t)
> 
> If the earth continues to change climate wise and the Middle East becomes drier instead of wetter then Iran and its population will face hardships. Planning needs to be done now. Cant expect nuclear energy to sastify all of Iran’s energy needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I do wonder about that, but realistically every currency, especially those of developing nations, are struggling against the Dollar currently. Well except for the Russian Ruble which is currently at a five year high vs the US Dollar.

But yeah the Indian, Pakistani Rupee, Brazilian Real, even the Japanese Yen has fallen below a vital support. The Turkish Lira of course we all know, the Thai Baht, basically every, any global currency, even the EU is almost on par with the USD.

Why is this happening ? Because the war in Ukraine is aggravating energy/food/grain prices, the Covid lockdowns in China, the US printed too much money, especially during Covid. As a result inflation is going up, as a result interest rates have to be increased which leads to many not being able to afford paying for rent.





















OldTwilight said:


> with this rate , 1 $ will be 500,000 Rial till end of year , that mean actuall wage will become around 110$ in month ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Russians in Ukraine have now captured several Americans fighting for Ukraine. Here is one of them. A Vietnamese American from Alabama. Interestingly enough, 1 day after being captured he claims that he was "brainwashed" by the western mainstream media. He's obviously horrified of the death sentence. Him and his comrade, another American






Btw currently the Russians have surrounded the Azot chemical plant in Severodonetsk, At first we were hearing about 500 Ukrainian fighters but now the number has numbed up to 1500 with approximately 20% foreigners. T

That will surely be a nice catch. Unfortunately there are also 1200 civilians being used as human shields, with the Ukrainians refusing to surrender, completely surrounded and holed up underground. It's eerily reminiscent to the events which unfolded at the Azovstal steel works in Mariupol if you recall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

sha ah said:


> The Russians in Ukraine have now captured several Americans fighting for Ukraine. Here is one of them. A Vietnamese American from Alabama. Interestingly enough, 1 day after being captured he claims that he was "brainwashed" by the western mainstream media. He's obviously horrified of the death sentence. Him and his comrade, another American



This reminds of that fish-faced Kyle Mikozami Japo fucker from US who often writes BS articles against Iran without any evidence and Wikipedia page owners about Iranian defense industry qoutes him as "evidence".

he was calling Karrar a T-72 and a Kowsar as basic F-5E repainted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

صحبتهای سعید قاسمی در جماران

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> thought that Iran had a shortfall on wheat this year because of droughts ? So now they're going to have enough ?


The statistics from Iran are all bunch of nonsense here anybody pull out some number from its *** and worst part is that they insist their data is the correct one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> I thought that Iran had a shortfall on wheat this year because of droughts ? So now they're going to have enough ? I'm a little confused.





TheImmortal said:


> Iran is still importing again this year according to Chairmen of Grain Union. So your numbers are off somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran faces second year of big wheat imports after drought, says grain union
> 
> 
> Iran will need to import at least 7 million tonnes of wheat in the year to March 2023, marking a second year of high imports as drought continues to affect domestic production, the chairman of Iran's Grain Union said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com





aryobarzan said:


> The drought is real...the AG production in Iran seems to be market related more than drought related...remember last year Iran had thousands of apples and potatoes rotting because they could not sell them in the markets ..middlemen buyers are manipulating what to pay to farmers...farmers refuse to plant or sell..mafia style manipulation of AG production...remember rice production in the dry "fars" province..yup...they need lots of work to be done in the AG sector and rationalize what gets planted where and when...remember Iran can feed all middle east and it is not a slogan.
> 
> 
> The discrepancy could be because they are building reserves...





Hack-Hook said:


> The statistics from Iran are all bunch of nonsense here anybody pull out some number from its *** and worst part is that they insist their data is the correct one



The 4 million ton increase in wheat production is a *prediction* for 2022. And it's from none other than the United Nation's FAO (Food and Agriculture Organization).

The notion that Iran will need to import 7 million tons of wheat in 1401 (March 2022 to March 2023) is also a prediction, issued this time around by the chairman of Iran's Grain Union.

To those suggesting figures published by Iran are systematically baseless, here the UN's figure is much more favorable than the one furnished by someone in Iran.

At any rate let's face it, the Raisi administration is successfully boosting domestic production, and correctly placing the focus on vital and strategic sectors. Whether or not it will suffice to cover domestic wheat consumption I don't know.

Last but not least, even if in the upcoming years Iran's wheat production supercedes domestic consumption once again, this doesn't mean imports will completely stop (although they'll experience a significant drop no doubt). It's like with oil and gas, despite being 100% self-sufficient in both commodities, Iran does import limited quantities thereof in the framework of swap agreements and other deals with neighbors.

_____







From the article shared by aryobarzan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

@SalarHaqq or anyone with knowledge 

Do you have any insights on Iran production of fertilizers? I just saw that Qatar is producing more fertilizers than Iran, is it related to exporting sanctions ?


----------



## DoubleYouSee

_Nabil_ said:


> @SalarHaqq or anyone with knowledge
> 
> Do you have any insights on Iran production of fertilizers? I just saw that Qatar is producing more fertilizers than Iran, is it related to exporting sanctions ?


most of the fertilizers by Iran are being used by ourselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Iran signs long term deals with _Donetsk and Donbas Republics for export of vegetables and construction materials in return of strategic metals.




_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

mohsen said:


> Iran signs long term deals with _Donetsk and Donbas Republics for export of vegetables and construction materials in return of strategic metals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


So iran recognize donetsk and donbass?


----------



## _Nabil_

Blueindian said:


> So iran recognize donetsk and donbass?


None recognised Taliban, still everyone dealing with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

_Nabil_ said:


> None recognised Taliban, still everyone dealing with them.


Yes i understand, thanks

India says it intends to send next tranche of wheat to taliban via iran .
Lets see what happens 


_Nabil_ said:


> None recognised Taliban, still everyone dealing with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drmeson

_Nabil_ said:


> None recognised Taliban, still everyone dealing with them.



+1. I was thinking of the same analog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> @SalarHaqq or anyone with knowledge
> 
> Do you have any insights on Iran production of fertilizers? I just saw that Qatar is producing more fertilizers than Iran, is it related to exporting sanctions ?



I don't know about exact figures but some of the PGCC states are producing quite a lot of petrochemicals (including fertilizers), most of it being destined for export. Saudi is one, and according to what you're saying Qatar is another. But of course Iran's industries and overall economy remain significantly more diversified than theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> I don't know about exact figures but some of the PGCC states are producing quite a lot of petrochemicals (including fertilizers), most of it being destined for export. Saudi is one, and according to what you're saying Qatar is another. But of course Iran's industries and overall economy remain significantly more diversified than theirs.


I've read that some fertilizers producers in Germany halted their activities due to Energy costs, can't Iran dump the sector as fuel and Gaz are cheap there?

Russia was being concurrentiel in fertilizers industry due to its cheap energy ressources, was even told by the west to stop dumping the fertilizers industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

_Nabil_ said:


> I've read that some fertilizers producers in Germany halted their activities due to Energy costs, can't Iran dump the sector as fuel and Gaz are cheap there?
> 
> Russia was being concurrentiel in fertilizers industry due to its cheap energy ressources, was even told by the west to stop dumping the fertilizers industry.



Nabil, do you live in Tunis?


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

For those who'll choose to go with the World Bank's several ten times smaller GDP figure for Iran over that of the IMF, on grounds that the World Bank one is based on the real exchange rate with the US dollar, and more generally for those who take GDP (especially nominal GDP, but even GDP PPP) as the ultimate indicator of the importance and value of an economy, I'd recommend to pay special attention to the following explanations by French economist Jacques Sapir - everything he says about the Russian economy here applies to Iran as well!

In other terms, Iran's economic power is much, much greater than nominal and even PPP GDP figures would tend to suggest. Since the service sector is vastly overvalued today compared to commodities production, and since Iran's service sector at 53% represents an even smaller share of the overall economy compared to Russia (56,27%) and China (54,50%), versus over 70% in the EU, the actual size of Iran's economy is truly considerable and Iran's share of the world economy is far superior than it seems.

Bottom line, Iran is doing very well on the economic front in fact, it's a real economic powerhouse contrary to the common assumption among Iranians and contrary to the propaganda spewed by Iran's existential enemies i.e. the zio-American empire and its vassals.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005692986175498

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005698182905856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005704294002689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005709109051395

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005714049970183

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005723159998464https://twitter.com/RnaudBertrand/status/1513005725626220555
https://twitter.com/RnaudBertrand/status/1513005730449682435

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

drmeson said:


> Nabil, do you live in Tunis?


Yes Doctor 😌

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Another zio-American-submissive regime looking for trouble or what?

- - -

https://english.alaraby.co.uk/news/argentina-seizes-passports-grounded-planes-iranian-crew

*Argentina authorities seize passports of grounded plane's Iranian crew*

14 June, 2022

A judge ordered the crew's travel documents to be held for an additional 72 hours after a Security Minister said information had been received from 'foreign organisations' that some among the crew are possibly linked to Iran's Revolutionary Guards. 

Five Iranian crew of a cargo plane grounded in Argentina since last week have had their passports temporarily seized pending a probe into possible links to Iran's Revolutionary Guards, officials said Monday.

A judge on Monday ordered their travel documents held for an additional 72 hours after Security Minister Anibal Fernandez said information had been received from "foreign organisations" that some among the crew may be linked to companies with ties to the Guards.

The Revolutionary Guards, Iran's ideological army, is on a US blacklist of foreign "terrorist organisations".

A routine check found "things that were not logical," Fernandez told Perfil radio on Monday.

"They had declared a crew that was smaller than the one that traveled," he said, adding the matter was "still under investigation".

He said the five Iranians were in a hotel.

Officials originally said their passports had been taken but would be returned if they left the country on a scheduled flight while investigations continued into the plane's origins.

The Venezuelan Boeing 747 cargo plane reportedly carrying car parts first landed in Cordoba, Argentina on Monday last week, then tried to travel to neighboring Uruguay, but was denied entry and returned to Ezeiza outside Buenos Aires.

The crew also included 14 Venezuelans, who were free to go.

Neighbouring Paraguay had warned of the aircraft's presence in the area, Paraguayan interior minister Federico Gonzalez said.
"The other intelligence services in the region were alerted and, as a result, Argentina and other countries took action," he said.
*'Propaganda'*​Iran said Monday that Argentina's move was part of a "propaganda" campaign against Tehran amid tensions with Western countries over negotiations to revive a 2015 nuclear deal.

The grounding of the cargo plane came days before Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro visited Tehran on Saturday for the allies, both subject to US sanctions, to sign a 20-year cooperation pact.

Iran's foreign ministry spokesman Saeed Khatibzadeh told reporters the grounding of the plane was part of efforts seeking to "cause a feeling of insecurity".

"These recent weeks are filled with propaganda, are full of psychological operations, these wars of words that want to infiltrate the minds and composure of the people," said Khatibzadeh.

"This news is one of those".

The plane was sold by Iran's Mahan Air to a Venezuelan company last year, he said.

Mahan Air is accused by the United States of links with Iran's Revolutionary Guards.

Monday's court ruling to hold the crew's passports came after a successful bid by the DAIA organisation that represents Argentina's Jewish community to be listed as a plaintiff in the investigation.

Interpol has arrest warrants out for former Iranian leaders suspected of involvement in an attack on a Jewish center in Buenos Aires in 1994 that killed 85 people and injured hundreds.

It remains the deadliest terror attack in the country with South America's largest Jewish population.

The grounding of the plane came as a resolution was adopted by the International Atomic Energy Agency's Board of Governors to censure Iran.

Talks in Vienna, under way since April last year, aim to return the US to a nuclear deal known as the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA) that it left in 2018.

The deal had given Iran sanctions relief in exchange for curbs on its nuclear program to guarantee that it could not develop a nuclear weapon - something Tehran has always denied wanting to do.

Iran said Monday that all measures it has taken to roll back on its commitments under the deal are "reversible".

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## drmeson

_Nabil_ said:


> Yes Doctor 😌



Nice, How is Iran viewed among Tunisians?


----------



## _Nabil_

drmeson said:


> Nice, How is Iran viewed among Tunisians?


Apart from some Wahabi brainwashed, it's well seen.

Even the result of huge propaganda against Iran, Hezbollah and Assad is vanishing day by day.

I guess, Iran fully supporting Hamas (even after their "treacherous" behaviour in Syria) has something to do with this shift.

Also, Iran is doing 0 effort on its image marketing in Arab countries, not even in Cultural, Sports, Musical, ....fields

I can assure for example that every Tunisian has seen the TV show "Youssef" at least 3 times 😊

That's my personal P.O.V, can't be knowledgeable of all Tunisians 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## drmeson

_Nabil_ said:


> Apart from some Wahabi brainwashed, it's well seen.
> 
> Even the result of huge propaganda against Iran, Hezbollah and Assad is vanishing day by day.
> 
> I guess, Iran fully supporting Hamas (even after their "treacherous" behaviour in Syria) has something to do with this shift.
> 
> Also, Iran is doing 0 effort on its image marketing in Arab countries, not even in Cultural, Sports, Musical, ....fields
> 
> I can assure for example that every Tunisian has seen the TV show "Youssef" at least 3 times 😊
> 
> That's my personal P.O.V, can't be knowledgeable of all Tunisians 😁



Very cool. It is always nice to have members from other MENA countries in the Iranian section. 

You my friend are an honorary Iranian already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

drmeson said:


> Very cool. It is always nice to have members from other MENA countries in the Iranian section.
> 
> You my friend are an honorary Iranian already.


Wow, thanks that's a Honour for me 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The 4 million ton increase in wheat production is a *prediction* for 2022. And it's from none other than the United Nation's FAO (Food and Agriculture Organization).
> 
> The notion that Iran will need to import 7 million tons of wheat in 1401 (March 2022 to March 2023) is also a prediction, issued this time around by the chairman of Iran's Grain Union.
> 
> To those suggesting figures published by Iran are systematically baseless, here the UN's figure is much more favorable than the one furnished by someone in Iran.
> 
> At any rate let's face it, the Raisi administration is successfully boosting domestic production, and correctly placing the focus on vital and strategic sectors. Whether or not it will suffice to cover domestic wheat consumption I don't know.
> 
> Last but not least, even if in the upcoming years Iran's wheat production supercedes domestic consumption once again, this doesn't mean imports will completely stop (although they'll experience a significant drop no doubt). It's like with oil and gas, despite being 100% self-sufficient in both commodities, Iran does import limited quantities thereof in the framework of swap agreements and other deals with neighbors.
> 
> _____
> 
> View attachment 854975
> 
> 
> From the article shared by aryobarzan.


still remain the fact that every body in Iran announce its own statistics as if we don't have a big organization for that and those statistics always are different from each other.


----------



## drmeson

Guys how many of us here are from IDF/IMF? 

What was your ID there ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> Guys how many of us here are from IDF/IMF?
> 
> What was your ID there ?


I was there IMF...same name..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

drmeson said:


> Guys how many of us here are from IDF/IMF?
> 
> What was your ID there ?



Same name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RΛIDEN

drmeson said:


> Guys how many of us here are from IDF/IMF?
> 
> What was your ID there ?


Same name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Strait of Hormuz , the ultimate Iranian weapon that can destroy both West and PGCC:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Supreme Leader: West plans for NATO expansion main issue in Ukraine crisis​ 

 
Tehran, IRNA - Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei said on Sunday that the main problem in the Ukraine crisis is the Western plan for NATO expansion.


Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei received the visiting Kazakh President Kassym-Jomart Tokayev here on Sunday.

During this meeting, Ayatollah Khamenei stressed that the main problem in the Ukraine crisis is the Western plan for NATO expansion.

Prior to this meeting, the Kazakh president met his Iranian counterpart Ebrahim Raisi at Saadabad cultural complex in northern Tehran.

In the presence of the two presidents, nine agreements on the expansion of cooperation in various fields were signed.

The Kazakh president, heading a high-ranking delegation, is visiting Iran at the official invitation of his Iranian counterpart following his presence at the 25th St. Petersburg International Economic Forum in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drmeson

aryobarzan said:


> I was there IMF...same name..



I was "Afshar Emirzad" on IDF

Just "Emirzad" on IMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://wap.business-standard.com/article-amp/economy-policy/iran-starts-transfer-of-russian-goods-to-india-by-using-new-trade-corridor-122061200652_1.html&ved=2ahUKEwjnqN___bn4AhW4R2wGHQfMDtIQFnoECBAQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1RhB3arueglAKgNA1nKx0S


And with this, the turkish nation block is neutralized to an extent .


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Yes


DoubleYouSee said:


> سلام داشتم رژه ارتش هندو می دیدم.بیشتر شبیه کارناواله شادیه)))


 It is not particularly a military occasion. 
It was the day when India rejected the domain status and proclaimed herself a republic. On 26 Jan, 1950
Military parades are a small part of it .
It is meant to be carnival because the occasion for which it is celebrated is not a sad occasion or something which came after a lot of violence like russian victory day parade or Chinese civil war.
This occasion is meant to show indias progress in various sectors, some cultural celebration etc along with a military parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Blueindian said:


> But when it comes to fighting , the Hindu army is not that bad like you iranis will think it is
> 
> This is from 1990s
> 
> Kargil is a shia muslim region in ladkkh , there are more iranian flags than indian flags there
> 
> Still people there are more loyal to India, even though shias live in gilgit baltistan of Pakistan also



and the point is ?


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

drmeson said:


> and the point is ?


Na , no point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Cancerous Tumor said:


> View attachment 855184
> 
> 
> Supreme Leader: West plans for NATO expansion main issue in Ukraine crisis​
> 
> 
> Tehran, IRNA - Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei said on Sunday that the main problem in the Ukraine crisis is the Western plan for NATO expansion.
> 
> 
> Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khamenei received the visiting Kazakh President Kassym-Jomart Tokayev here on Sunday.
> 
> During this meeting, Ayatollah Khamenei stressed that the main problem in the Ukraine crisis is the Western plan for NATO expansion.
> 
> Prior to this meeting, the Kazakh president met his Iranian counterpart Ebrahim Raisi at Saadabad cultural complex in northern Tehran.
> 
> In the presence of the two presidents, nine agreements on the expansion of cooperation in various fields were signed.
> 
> The Kazakh president, heading a high-ranking delegation, is visiting Iran at the official invitation of his Iranian counterpart following his presence at the 25th St. Petersburg International Economic Forum in Russia.



Despite having a difficult past between the Qizilbash Empires of Iran vs Czar Russia, Iran and Russia seem to be forced into an alignment for at least the early part of this century. The border disputes we always had are gone with the emergence of benign Turkic republics buffer zone between us. The oil market is also mutually distributed. We won the war in Syria with interoperability and as it seems if war in Ukraine drags on, Iran "may" end up backing Russia which so far it has not atleast physically.



Blueindian said:


> Na , no point


 very cool


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

drmeson said:


> Despite having a difficult past between the Qizilbash Empires of Iran vs Czar Russia, Iran and Russia seem to be forced into an alignment for at least the early part of this century. The border disputes we always had are gone with the emergence of benign Turkic republics buffer zone between us. The oil market is also mutually distributed. We won the war in Syria with interoperability and as it seems if war in Ukraine drags on, Iran "may" end up backing Russia which so far it has not atleast physically.
> 
> 
> very cool


Indeed cool


----------



## zartosht

SalarHaqq said:


> For those who'll choose to go with the World Bank's several ten times smaller GDP figure for Iran over that of the IMF, on grounds that the World Bank one is based on the real exchange rate with the US dollar, and more generally for those who take GDP (especially nominal GDP, but even GDP PPP) as the ultimate indicator of the importance and value of an economy, I'd recommend to pay special attention to the following explanations by French economist Jacques Sapir - everything he says about the Russian economy here applies to Iran as well!
> 
> In other terms, Iran's economic power is much, much greater than nominal and even PPP GDP figures would tend to suggest. Since the service sector is vastly overvalued today compared to commodities production, and since Iran's service sector at 53% represents an even smaller share of the overall economy compared to Russia (56,27%) and China (54,50%), versus over 70% in the EU, the actual size of Iran's economy is truly considerable and Iran's share of the world economy is far superior than it seems.
> 
> Bottom line, Iran is doing very well on the economic front in fact, it's a real economic powerhouse contrary to the common assumption among Iranians and contrary to the propaganda spewed by Iran's existential enemies i.e. the zio-American empire and its vassals.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005692986175498
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005698182905856
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005704294002689
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005709109051395
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005714049970183
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513005723159998464https://twitter.com/RnaudBertrand/status/1513005725626220555
> https://twitter.com/RnaudBertrand/status/1513005730449682435



Very nicely put together

I have become exausted personally trying to explain to everyone and their mother over and over again the difference between ppp to gdp.

How macro economic benefits of dirt cheap fuel are never taken into account. From households not spending half their income on energy, to cheap transportation. alot of people can make a living using the cheap fuel/cheap car to make some income. Subisidized food, cheapers services and on and on.

In the west you pay up to 40-50% direct income tax (which was supposed to be a temporary tax to pay for ww1). Then depending on country pay another 10-20% of their income on various sales/vat/fuel/ carbon to literally farts (new zealand). in the west you cant breathe without the government charging a tax for it.

nobody in Iran pays taxes in the same universe as westerners. Ahmadinejad caused the bazaris who pay no tax to go on a mass protest and close their shops when he introduced a 3% VAT. Before he was forced to cancel it.


In the history of Iran, these sentences have never been spoke by any Iranian. Ever.

"I actually did very well last year for myself" "The price of gas is so cheap, Literally the 2nd or 3rd cheapest on earth" "Thank god the government hardly charges us any taxes" "maybe i should pay my fair share into society, since i use subisidized fuel, utilities, roads, infastracture, etc etc...."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## drmeson

zartosht said:


> Iranians are ungrateful people in my opinion on average. In the history of Iran, this sentence has never ever been uttered:



We do have that nagging ungrateful nature in our nation to never be satisfied. Remember those oil-price protests? Even right now I have people in my family who would nag over 0.05 USD/liter. Apparently they want to drive for even cheaper or for free while they are at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

This "Apollon" character aka "Markus S" threatened me with legal action for expressing my views on the Ukraine conflict.

Behold everyone. Western "freedom of speech" and democracy in action.

Kindly show this to your friends in Iran especially those who have been saying literally everything they wished, using any type of language they wished against the Islamic Republic, the Supreme Leader etc, without having to worry about anything.















Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments


European head, not greek head. And no, i talk truth you are simply uneducated. Here for you...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> This "Apollon" character aka "Markus S" just threatened me with legal action for expressing my views on the Ukraine conflict.
> 
> Behold everyone. Western "freedom of speech" and democracy in action.
> 
> View attachment 855211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments
> 
> 
> European head, not greek head. And no, i talk truth you are simply uneducated. Here for you...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



This weirdo is a lifelong mental crack ROFL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> This weirdo is a lifelong mental crack ROFL



This type has posted tons of borderline statements over the years in different online forums including Iranian ones, and I happen to keep an entire dossier filled with relevant screenshots, including of what he purported to be personal photographs. He used to troll Iranian forums under the handle "Markus S" (I have tons of circumstancial indications to this effect stemming from writing style and so on).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> This type has posted tons of borderline statements over the years in different online forums including Iranian ones, and I happen to have an entire dossier filled with related screenshots, including of what he purported to be personal photographs. He used to troll Iranian forums under the handle "Markus S" (I have tons of circumstancial indications to this effect stemming from writing style and so on).



Report his @ss to Waz/Legend/Irfan Baloch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> Report his @ss to Waz/Legend/Irfan Baloch.



Thanks, just did that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> Thanks, just did that.



narahat nabash azizam, ma hame midonim (az IMF) in faqt yek troll hast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

zartosht said:


> Very nicely put together
> 
> I have become exausted personally trying to explain to everyone and their mother over and over again the difference between ppp to gdp.
> 
> How macro economic benefits of dirt cheap fuel are never taken into account. From households not spending half their income on energy, to cheap transportation. alot of people can make a living using the cheap fuel/cheap car to make some income. Subisidized food, cheapers services and on and on.
> 
> In the west you pay up to 40-50% direct income tax (which was supposed to be a temporary tax to pay for ww1). Then depending on country pay another 10-20% of their income on various sales/vat/fuel/ carbon to literally farts (new zealand). in the west you cant breathe without the government charging a tax for it.
> 
> nobody in Iran pays taxes in the same universe as westerners. Ahmadinejad caused the bazaris who pay no tax to go on a mass protest and close their shops when he introduced a 3% VAT. Before he was forced to cancel it.
> 
> 
> In the history of Iran, these sentences have never been spoke by any Iranian. Ever.
> 
> "I actually did very well last year for myself" "The price of gas is so cheap, Literally the 2nd or 3rd cheapest on earth" "Thank god the government hardly charges us any taxes" "maybe i should pay my fair share into society, since i use subisidized fuel, utilities, roads, infastracture, etc etc...."


1.Government gives its authority to central bank and central bank shares some of its power with other banks and allow them to create money.they use this power to create money more than Iran's growth. this extra money over time creates inflation.how this artificially generated inflation through such system is not "tax" ?It's tax with extra steps.

2.Government workers and bazaaries pay their taxes monthly and annually.

3.Anyone who buys goods and services through POS machine pays tax directly.

4.If you buy something imported government already took its share out of it and you pay extra for it.

(1)In last decade inflation was somewhere between 25-50% .
(2)Amount of tax depends on income of workers and Bazaries 0-20%.(need source)
(3)depends on goods and services 0-15%.(need source)
(4) like 3 but this time 0-300%.(need source)


*(I have memory issues I can't remember these numbers correctly and these are subjects that I do remember. )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

امارات سومین راکتور هسته‌ایش رو هم امروز سوخت تزریق می‌کنه بهش
اماراتی که یک دهم ایران هم نیست چهار برابر ایران برق هسته‌ای تولید می‌کنه
باز بشینید از سیاست‌های هسته‌ای ایران تعریف و تمجید کنید​


----------



## TheImmortal

Reports emerging about a recent drone attack on Shahid Hemmat base. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538586061831536640


----------



## drmeson

This is such a meaningless BS policy by Israel tbh. They cause these meaningless incidents and Iran gets more and more entrenched. What do they achieve by this? Nothing, the Missile program has increased 15x more after Tehrani Moghaddam, and Nuclear enrichment got increased after Fakhrizadeh, so what is happening for Israel? They thumped their chest with a possible airstrike some 16 years ago that they could not do. They tested Jericho-II/III, the Iranian nuclear program went underground, and IRGC deployed Sejjil and Emad in underground silos. Whose country is smaller with lesser GDP and lesser people? Who would end up cornered from Lebanon, Syria, and Gaza while also getting missile/UCAV strikes from mainland Iran in case of war? Who would end up dealing with a nuclear-armed enemy that will rally 2 million men from the entire region because it's a theocracy?

one may ask what happened to Israelis, who are often deemed as the smartest ethnicity on earth.

I have my theory and its related to the general psychology of nations. Ever since Israel got created it has fought with Arabs the same way it tried fighting with Iran. They would assassinate leader of Palestinian resistance goups or some airstrikes would demolish the Tinkerbell army of Soviet-backed Arab regimes. It was victory after victory for them. So they implemented the same proven model against Iran without noticing that Iran is a proper "nation". It has more democracy literally than any country surrounding it, a stabilized government system, almost mechanical approach towards military ambitions which have proven extremely successful in the past two decades. You kill one scientist, there are 25 more to replace him. You hit one building with some stupid quadcopter, ten more diversified locations get working.

If I was an Israeli leader, I would get off my high horse of "mighty-jew-kills-arabs" and try to resolve things diplomatically because whatever I am doing right now is not working for me. I think Jpost itself published the same article few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## _Nabil_

drmeson said:


> Guys how many of us here are from IDF/IMF?
> 
> What was your ID there ?


Same in IMF



drmeson said:


> Report his @ss to Waz/Legend/Irfan Baloch.





SalarHaqq said:


> Thanks, just did that.


Unlikely to act .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

drmeson said:


> They would assassinate some stupid militia leader of palestine


I'm reading right???🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

_Nabil_ said:


> I'm reading right???🤔



fixed for you my friend. Read again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

SalarHaqq said:


> This "Apollon" character aka "Markus S" threatened me with legal action for expressing my views on the Ukraine conflict.
> 
> Behold everyone. Western "freedom of speech" and democracy in action.
> 
> Kindly show this to your friends in Iran especially those who have been saying literally everything they wished, using any type of language they wished against the Islamic Republic, the Supreme Leader etc, without having to worry about anything.
> 
> View attachment 855211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments
> 
> 
> European head, not greek head. And no, i talk truth you are simply uneducated. Here for you...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


You live in Germany?


----------



## mohsen



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

This is not a chill thread .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

mohsen said:


>


Qatar+22 also Qatar -34


----------



## Raghfarm007

One is Qatar, one is Bahrain.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

What this poster denotes?


Cancerous Tumor said:


> Qatar+22 also Qatar -34


----------



## QWECXZ

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Qatar+22 also Qatar -34


و تازه همین اعداد هم نشون دهنده این هست که چقدر تو سیاست فاجعه هستیم
روسیه‌ای که تو اوج دوران بدبختی و تحریمش هست به جای نزدیک شدن به ما وارداتش رو از ما کاهش داده
افغانستانی که داشتن خودشون رو برای طالبان جر می‌دادن وارداتش رو از ما کاهش داده و کلی آواره ریخته سرمون
هنوز نتونستیم دوست و دشمن خودمون رو درست بشناسیم​


----------



## Raghfarm007

I was Raghfarm on IMF, and WAFF.....

How many people were active on WAFF?
Anyone remember Mehran?? He was a popular member there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Blueindian said:


> This is not a chill thread .


I saw insane ques for fuel in Sri Lanka was is just Sri Lanka issue or is it all over India ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

LAnka is not part of India 


Cancerous Tumor said:


> I saw insane ques for fuel in Sri Lanka was is just Sri Lanka issue or is it all over India ?


No fuel crisis in india, it is good here .
So no long queues here , plus our forex stands at 600 billion usd , unlike Lanka. 
India rather helped Lanka by giving them 3 billion usd in a short term loan programme along with 16000 metric tonnes of rice and 400000 metric tonnes of fuel .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

drmeson said:


> This is such a meaningless BS policy by Israel tbh. They cause these meaningless incidents and Iran gets more and more entrenched. What do they achieve by this? Nothing, the Missile program has increased 15x more after Tehrani Moghaddam, and Nuclear enrichment got increased after Fakhrizadeh, so what is happening for Israel? They thumped their chest with a possible airstrike some 16 years ago that they could not do. They tested Jericho-II/III, the Iranian nuclear program went underground, and IRGC deployed Sejjil and Emad in underground silos. Whose country is smaller with lesser GDP and lesser people? Who would end up cornered from Lebanon, Syria, and Gaza while also getting missile/UCAV strikes from mainland Iran in case of war? Who would end up dealing with a nuclear-armed enemy that will rally 2 million men from the entire region because it's a theocracy?
> 
> one may ask what happened to Israelis, who are often deemed as the smartest ethnicity on earth.
> 
> I have my theory and its related to the general psychology of nations. Ever since Israel got created it has fought with Arabs the same way it tried fighting with Iran. They would assassinate leader of Palestinian resistance goups or some airstrikes would demolish the Tinkerbell army of Soviet-backed Arab regimes. It was victory after victory for them. So they implemented the same proven model against Iran without noticing that Iran is a proper "nation". It has more democracy literally than any country surrounding it, a stabilized government system, almost mechanical approach towards military ambitions which have proven extremely successful in the past two decades. You kill one scientist, there are 25 more to replace him. You hit one building with some stupid quadcopter, ten more diversified locations get working.
> 
> If I was an Israeli leader, I would get off my high horse of "mighty-jew-kills-arabs" and try to resolve things diplomatically because whatever I am doing right now is not working for me. I think Jpost itself published the same article few days ago.


Iran is not interested in a diplomatic solution especially given it has several knifes at their surrounded necks. It’s difficult to pinprick against one who’s caged himself in a very small prison. Meanwhile hard to protect if that prisoner has allies in your vast country. The solution is continued enhancement of asset protection which seems needed. Meanwhile, tighten those knives and cut a slice or two in every now and then. Exactly what the IRI is doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

QWECXZ said:


> و تازه همین اعداد هم نشون دهنده این هست که چقدر تو سیاست فاجعه هستیم
> روسیه‌ای که تو اوج دوران بدبختی و تحریمش هست به جای نزدیک شدن به ما وارداتش رو از ما کاهش داده
> افغانستانی که داشتن خودشون رو برای طالبان جر می‌دادن وارداتش رو از ما کاهش داده و کلی آواره ریخته سرمون
> هنوز نتونستیم دوست و دشمن خودمون رو درست بشناسیم​


I think I heard somewhere that China has 14 neighbors with good relationships with some and some issues with others.

Story of Iran is more or less the same 14 neighbors without power and population of China.our population plus our neighbors makes 40-45% of world's population .

everything you do will make someone happy and someone angry.



Blueindian said:


> LAnka is not part of India
> 
> No fuel crisis in india, it is good here .
> So no long queues here , plus our forex stands at 600 billion usd , unlike Lanka.
> India rather helped Lanka by giving them 3 billion usd in a short term loan programme along with 16000 metric tonnes of rice and 400000 metric tonnes of fuel .


Why are you giving them loans and support them If they are independent ?
I'm bad at geography.


----------



## jauk

:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536375850979012610

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

jauk said:


> Iran is not interested in a diplomatic solution especially given it has several knifes at their surrounded necks. It’s difficult to pinprick against one who’s caged himself in a very small prison. Meanwhile hard to protect if that prisoner has allies in your vast country. The solution is continued enhancement of asset protection which seems needed. Meanwhile, tighten those knives and cut a slice or two in every now and then. Exactly what the IRI is doing.


...and similar conversation happening now:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538782353396473856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538852689475403777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

ahaider97 said:


> My man you can't just share a comparison post without translation. Where's the fun in that?


Its first 8 months of Mr Raisy's government trade with neighboring countries compared to Mr Ruhani's government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

ahaider97 said:


> Oh I thought it was some flex post.


It is flex post but audience are internal.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

ahaider97 said:


> What's going on with Qatar and Russia? One would expect otherwise.


Iran's year start from 20 March since Mr Raisy work started few months after March (3 August 2021) we should wait till next March for more accurate data.

2020-2021 was years of Covid-19 so its normal to have low trade with neighbors.


----------



## mohsen

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Qatar+22 also Qatar -34


Qatar and Bahrain have similar maps, colors are slightly different.




more statistics here:
فرهیختگان - رشد ۹۶ درصدی صادرات به همسایه‌های ایران​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Turkey moving rapidly to a jet drone stealth fighter/bomber.

I have been advocating such a drone for Iran for past few years albeit using a flying wing or delta wing design rather than an F-35/F-22 esque fighter jet design.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538600873563246593


----------



## mohsen

ahaider97 said:


> What's going on with Qatar and Russia? One would expect otherwise.


Till recently, Qatar was sanctioned by his neibors, so they were importing more from Iran.

Russia is engaged in a war, their export has dropped, so their import has to drop either otherwise will bankrupt. nonetheless based on the weight, our export has increased.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

mohsen said:


> Qatar and Bahrain have similar maps, colors are slightly different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more statistics here:
> فرهیختگان - رشد ۹۶ درصدی صادرات به همسایه‌های ایران​


I seems Qatar have less white in her flag.

Main issues of less oil demand during covid-19 is still there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

QWECXZ said:


> و تازه همین اعداد هم نشون دهنده این هست که چقدر تو سیاست فاجعه هستیم
> روسیه‌ای که تو اوج دوران بدبختی و تحریمش هست به جای نزدیک شدن به ما وارداتش رو از ما کاهش داده
> افغانستانی که داشتن خودشون رو برای طالبان جر می‌دادن وارداتش رو از ما کاهش داده و کلی آواره ریخته سرمون
> هنوز نتونستیم دوست و دشمن خودمون رو درست بشناسیم​


عزیزم چی میگی واسه خودت. افغانستان تا حالا با کمک های نقدی و غیر نقدی آمریکا سر پا پود، الان بدون کمک های آمریکا اونا نون شب ندارن بخورن، سازمان ملل درباره وقوع فاجعه انسانی هشدار داده بعد تو میگی چرا وارداتشون کم شده!؟ چون دیگه پول ندارن


روسیه تازه 4 ماهه که وارد جنگ شده، بعدشم، انتظار جبران 8 سال خیانت دولت قبل رو تو چند ماه داری!؟
هر چند که همین الان هم خیلی قراردادهای جدید در حال عملی شدن هستن:
تحقق رؤیای ۲۲ ساله راه‌اندازی بزرگترین کریدور جهان/ اولین محموله شمال-جنوب از خاک ایران عبور کرد​تولد خودروی ایرانی- روسی در سن‌پترزبورگ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall

mohsen said:


>


Amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

mohsen said:


>



Turkey, Iraq and UAE will remain Irans biggest trade partners from the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Cyberattack suspected behind false siren alerts in Jerusalem, Eilat


National Cyber Directorate investigating possible hack after civilian warning systems - not military - activated on Sunday; said examining if Iranian hackers behind attack




www.timesofisrael.com





_"They said the alerts lasted for nearly an hour."_ lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

ahaider97 said:


> This is kind of a safe space for Iranians on this forum, everywhere else they end up in skirmishes. I'm sure you can relate.
> 
> 
> My man you can't just share a comparison post without translation. Where's the fun in that?


I can relate , and I can relate well .
Hehe good place this is , I come to this section mostly to read.


----------



## drmeson

jauk said:


> Iran is not interested in a diplomatic solution especially given it has several knifes at their surrounded necks. It’s difficult to pinprick against one who’s caged himself in a very small prison. Meanwhile hard to protect if that prisoner has allies in your vast country. The solution is continued enhancement of asset protection which seems needed. Meanwhile, tighten those knives and cut a slice or two in every now and then. Exactly what the IRI is doing.



I think you have not heard what Amir Abdollahian said some days ago. He said it has been told to Iran clearly that if you accept Israel and its designs in levant then nobody will raise a finger towards nuclear program of Iran.

This implies that even the staunchest most neocon thugs and zion mafia wants to engage in some kind of diplomatic bargain with Iran where the price for a nuclear program will be no opposition to Israeli plans. Hamas won't be thanking Iran for weapons as they did. Hezbollah will become a localized militia instead of the strategically armed army it is right now, Syria will lose some lands to Israel then there will be a chain reaction toward greater Israel.

Iran with its trillion USD economy, its cross-continental empire heritage, its modern nationhood, its booming military industrial complex ... last but not least, its shia theocratic leadership of 300 million Shiites of the world is a massive problem for these zio mafia men. They want Iran to become just a "country" with few useless toy weapons (PGCC), few international good for nothing PR memberships of some meaningless groups (Turkey), with a weak in-debt government that they can topple any time it tries to stand (Egypt, Syria, Pakistan).

I suppose these arrogant mafia bosses need to read history and see some maps. Cross continental colonizers for centuries do not step back this easily, they may have their own versions of "Greater" state ambitions. This is where they failed against Iran. They thought it was Saddams Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

قراردادهای اجاره به صورت خودکار تمدید می‌شود


تهران- ایرنا- بر اساس جزئیات بسته سیاسی مصوب شده در جلسه سران قوا، همه قراردادهای اجاره واحدهای مسکونی در سال ۱۴۰۱ پس از ابلاغ این مصوبه به صورت خودکار و به مدت یک‌سال و حداکثر با نرخ‌های اعلام شده تمدید می‌شود.




www.irna.ir





ماده ۱- همه قراردادهای اجاره واحدهای مسکونی در سال ۱۴۰۱ پس از تاریخ ابلاغ این مصوبه به صورت خودکار و به مدت یک سال و حداکثر با نرخ‌های زیر نسبت به قرادادهای موجود تمدید می‌شود.


شهر تهران و سایر کلانشهرها ۲۵ درصد، سایر نقاط شهری ۲۰ درصد که در تبصره این ماده نیز آمده است که توافق مالک و مستاجر با نرخ‌های کمتر از موارد فوق بلامانع است.


در ماده ۲ نیز آمده است: موارد استثناء شده از تمدید خودکار اجاره‌نامه‌ها به این شرح تعیین می‌شود:


۱- درصورتی که مالک، ملک یا واحد مورد اجاره را به فروش رسانیده باشد و قرارداد فروش را در سامانه ثبت معاملات املاک ثبت کرده و کد رهگیری دریافت کرده باشد و همچنین علاوه بر این اطلاعات ملک را در سامانه املاک و اسکان ثبت کرده باشد.


۲- اگر مالک برای تخریب، بازسازی یا تعمیر نسبت به اخذ پروانه ساختمانی از مراجع ذی‌ربط اقدام کرده باشد.


۳- در صورتی که مستاجر در دوره اجاره قبلی با تشخصیص مرجع قضایی (شورای حل اختلاف) نسبت به انجام به موقع تکالیف اقدام نکرده باشد.


۴- عدم پذیرش افزایش مبلغ اجاره‌بها معادل درصدهای مصوب توسط مستاجر.


۵- در صورتی که فرزند مالک ازدواج رسمی انجام و برای سکونت به واحد مورد اجاره بر اساس تشخیص مرجع قضایی نیاز داشته باشد.
- در صورتی که مالک فقط دارای همین یک واحد مسکونی در همان شهر مورد نظر باشد و نیاز به سکونت وی در آن ملک به تایید مراجع قضایی (شورای حل اختلاف) رسیده باشد. در مواردی که مالک دارای چند واحد مسکونی در همان شهر باشد فقط می‌تواند تقاضای سکونت خود را برای یکی از واحدهای مسکونی در اختیار ارائه کرده و رای مراجع قضایی (شورای حل اختلاف) فقط برای همان واحد مسکونی موردتقاضا صادر خواهد شد.

*چیزی که مال منه مال خودمه چیزیم که مال توئه مال منه 🤡*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Welcome to communism era


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I think I heard somewhere that China has 14 neighbors with good relationships with some and some issues with others.
> 
> Story of Iran is more or less the same 14 neighbors without power and population of China.our population plus our neighbors makes 40-45% of world's population .
> 
> everything you do will make someone happy and someone angry.
> 
> 
> Why are you giving them loans and support them If they are independent ?
> I'm bad at geography.


Now , at time 10 :10 pm , indian standard time . 07, Ashada , krishna paksha , 2079 rakshaha, vikram samvat .
I shall tell you about why india is helping Sri Lanka in a very detailed manner.

1) india , that is republic of india or bhartiya ganrajya became independent on 15 August 1947 and srilanka or ceylon as it was called became independent from British on 4th February, 1948.
* a historical background. 
LAnka and bharat ( india ) , have enjoyed cultural relations since many millenniums .
The majority religion of Sri Lanka is Buddhism, which was propagated to Lanka by mauryan emperor Ashoka




Actually during this time , Buddhism travelled as far as china in east to the Greek world in the west , Sri Lanka was part of prostelyzation process .
Emperor Ashoka'son mahinda took Buddhism with him to Lanka. 
But over the centuries, many dynasties came and fell , then in 10 th century 




It was conquered by the Tamil chola empire, this empire was instrumental in taking hindu culture to south east Asia, and its influence can be seen on countries of cambodia, Thailand and to an extent on Indonesia, 
Now lets come to modern era 






Now this is map of Lanka during lankan civil war which happened from 1983 till 2009 .
The reasons for this war were numerous 
1) after ceylon became srinlanka after 1948, thye only recognised sinhala aka the language of Sri Lankan Buddhists or native Lankan as official language. 
The above map though shows the area where tamils resided on this island. that, Tamils , an ethnic group too made a huge minority of population and followed mostly Hinduism and some followed Islam. 
2) they were treated as second class citizens by sinhala majority, no government job given to them ,no university admission etc .
3) thus Tamil resistance started against Lanka, now tamils majorly live in southern indian state of Tamil Nadu, and since Lanka had always poked india by siding with Pakistan and China before , india wanted to take some revenge .
Plus the local Tamil politicians were calmouring to the central indian government to do some ting to protect the tamils of lanka .
4) india did ,many things including an invasion .
Well for start, india trained various Tamil insurgent groups in india , then india started to directly help rebels in North by dropping food parcels amd arms and ammo .
So much so that at one point, rebels were able to defeat Lankan army due to timely airdrop of weapons and medicines by Indian airforce. 
5) the invasion , india sent a indian peace keeping force called as ikpf in Lanka around 1987 , In an agreement with Lankan government were ikpf will control areas in North and east ( marked red ) in the map while Lankan govt will control areas in south .
Most Tamil rebel groups laid down arms , but one group called as liberation tigers of Tamil ealm refused , its leader vellupalli prabhakaran was trained by India itself 
At one point ikpf reached 100000 men, 
The Indian Prime minister rajiv gandhi




Lost election in 1989 , and thus in 1990 ipkf was called back from Lanka 
This pm of ours had to pay with his life , as he was assisinated by ltte suicide bombers while he was meeting the crowd during a election rally .in Tamil Nadu 
Since then india didn't bother them .

5)Fast forward 2009, the srilamkan army won most of the country, the ltte was defeated and finally prabhakaran was killed .
India from 1990 till 2009 isolated herself from Lankan affairs. 

6) recent times , last 10 years .
China has a growing influence on Lanka, the cpec has a major hold in Lanka. 
China got a port for its nuke submarines at hambantota in Sri Lanka. 
India too realised the danger of China coming so.close to its southern shores and started courting Lanka vigorously. 
India kept quiet when indian fishermen were killed by Lankan forces , many times over. 
In return, india also got some infrastructure projects there




As the map illustrates. 
Lanka got a fertilizer crises , because .
It replaced all chemical fertilizer with organic ones ,around early 2021 thus their food production fell .
India helped them there by supplying them chemical fertilizers quickly. 

Then Lanka, suffered a forex crisis due to covid as Loss of tourism and this food crisis aggravated teh situation. 
Their forex fell further, some say due to the debt repay they did to Chinese due to their cpec projects.
Situation reached a critical point in May 2022 , when the island nation suffered shortage of every thing. 
Thus india helped them again with 3 biilon usd loan , and rice and fuel. 
Basically to counter China in Lanka, because chiense military presence in Lanka is a massive threat to india

@Cancerous Tumor. Mate i urge you to read my reply completely. 
To understand a little background of indo Lanka relation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

drmeson said:


> I think you have not heard what Amir Abdollahian said some days ago. He said it has been told to Iran clearly that if you accept Israel and its designs in levant then nobody will raise a finger towards nuclear program of Iran.
> 
> This implies that even the staunchest most neocon thugs and zion mafia wants to engage in some kind of diplomatic bargain with Iran where the price for a nuclear program will be no opposition to Israeli plans. Hamas won't be thanking Iran for weapons as they did. Hezbollah will become a localized militia instead of the strategically armed army it is right now, Syria will lose some lands to Israel then there will be a chain reaction toward greater Israel.
> 
> Iran with its trillion USD economy, its cross-continental empire heritage, its modern nationhood, its booming military industrial complex ... last but not least, its shia theocratic leadership of 300 million Shiites of the world is a massive problem for these zio mafia men. They want Iran to become just a "country" with few useless toy weapons (PGCC), few international good for nothing PR memberships of some meaningless groups (Turkey), with a weak in-debt government that they can topple any time it tries to stand (Egypt, Syria, Pakistan).
> 
> I suppose these arrogant mafia bosses need to read history and see some maps. Cross continental colonizers for centuries do not step back this easily, they may have their own versions of "Greater" state ambitions. This is where they failed against Iran. They thought it was Saddams Iraq.


I have heard that anecdote. I believe we’re saying the same thing. The ‘West’ suffers in a big way of an inflated image and ‘echochamberitis’. Both fatal flaws.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

jauk said:


> I have heard that anecdote. I believe we’re saying the same thing.


What is pgcc



Blueindian said:


> Now , at time 10 :10 pm , indian standard time . 07, Ashada , krishna paksha , 2079 rakshaha, vikram samvat .
> I shall tell you about why india is helping Sri Lanka in a very detailed manner.
> 
> 1) india , that is republic of india or bhartiya ganrajya became independent on 15 August 1947 and srilanka or ceylon as it was called became independent from British on 4th February, 1948.
> * a historical background.
> LAnka and bharat ( india ) , have enjoyed cultural relations since many millenniums .
> The majority religion of Sri Lanka is Buddhism, which was propagated to Lanka by mauryan emperor Ashoka
> View attachment 855429
> 
> Actually during this time , Buddhism travelled as far as china in east to the Greek world in the west , Sri Lanka was part of prostelyzation process .
> Emperor Ashoka'son mahinda took Buddhism with him to Lanka.
> But over the centuries, many dynasties came and fell , then in 10 th century
> View attachment 855430
> 
> It was conquered by the Tamil chola empire, this empire was instrumental in taking hindu culture to south east Asia, and its influence can be seen on countries of cambodia, Thailand and to an extent on Indonesia,
> Now lets come to modern era
> 
> 
> View attachment 855431
> 
> Now this is map of Lanka during lankan civil war which happened from 1983 till 2009 .
> The reasons for this war were numerous
> 1) after ceylon became srinlanka after 1948, thye only recognised sinhala aka the language of Sri Lankan Buddhists or native Lankan as official language.
> The above map though shows the area where tamils resided on this island. that, Tamils , an ethnic group too made a huge minority of population and followed mostly Hinduism and some followed Islam.
> 2) they were treated as second class citizens by sinhala majority, no government job given to them ,no university admission etc .
> 3) thus Tamil resistance started against Lanka, now tamils majorly live in southern indian state of Tamil Nadu, and since Lanka had always poked india by siding with Pakistan and China before , india wanted to take some revenge .
> Plus the local Tamil politicians were calmouring to the central indian government to do some ting to protect the tamils of lanka .
> 4) india did ,many things including an invasion .
> Well for start, india trained various Tamil insurgent groups in india , then india started to directly help rebels in North by dropping food parcels amd arms and ammo .
> So much so that at one point, rebels were able to defeat Lankan army due to timely airdrop of weapons and medicines by Indian airforce.
> 5) the invasion , india sent a indian peace keeping force called as ikpf in Lanka around 1987 , In an agreement with Lankan government were ikpf will control areas in North and east ( marked red ) in the map while Lankan govt will control areas in south .
> Most Tamil rebel groups laid down arms , but one group called as liberation tigers of Tamil ealm refused , its leader vellupalli prabhakaran was trained by India itself
> At one point ikpf reached 100000 men,
> The Indian Prime minister rajiv gandhi
> View attachment 855433
> 
> Lost election in 1989 , and thus in 1990 ipkf was called back from Lanka
> This pm of ours had to pay with his life , as he was assisinated by ltte suicide bombers while he was meeting the crowd during a election rally .in Tamil Nadu
> Since then india didn't bother them .
> 
> 5)Fast forward 2009, the srilamkan army won most of the country, the ltte was defeated and finally prabhakaran was killed .
> India from 1990 till 2009 isolated herself from Lankan affairs.
> 
> 6) recent times , last 10 years .
> China has a growing influence on Lanka, the cpec has a major hold in Lanka.
> China got a port for its nuke submarines at hambantota in Sri Lanka.
> India too realised the danger of China coming so.close to its southern shores and started courting Lanka vigorously.
> India kept quiet when indian fishermen were killed by Lankan forces , many times over.
> In return, india also got some infrastructure projects there
> View attachment 855434
> 
> As the map illustrates.
> Lanka got a fertilizer crises , because .
> It replaced all chemical fertilizer with organic ones ,around early 2021 thus their food production fell .
> India helped them there by supplying them chemical fertilizers quickly.
> 
> Then Lanka, suffered a forex crisis due to covid as Loss of tourism and this food crisis aggravated teh situation.
> Their forex fell further, some say due to the debt repay they did to Chinese due to their cpec projects.
> Situation reached a critical point in May 2022 , when the island nation suffered shortage of every thing.
> Thus india helped them again with 3 biilon usd loan , and rice and fuel.
> Basically to counter China in Lanka, because chiense military presence in Lanka is a massive threat to india
> 
> @Cancerous Tumor. Mate i urge you to read my reply completely.
> To understand a little background of indo Lanka relation


Note , I have skipped many things and references to lanka in hindu mythology and its demon king ravana etc .
I have only told the historical perspective


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Blueindian said:


> Now , at time 10 :10 pm , indian standard time . 07, Ashada , krishna paksha , 2079 rakshaha, vikram samvat .
> I shall tell you about why india is helping Sri Lanka in a very detailed manner.
> 
> 1) india , that is republic of india or bhartiya ganrajya became independent on 15 August 1947 and srilanka or ceylon as it was called became independent from British on 4th February, 1948.
> * a historical background.
> LAnka and bharat ( india ) , have enjoyed cultural relations since many millenniums .
> The majority religion of Sri Lanka is Buddhism, which was propagated to Lanka by mauryan emperor Ashoka
> View attachment 855429
> 
> Actually during this time , Buddhism travelled as far as china in east to the Greek world in the west , Sri Lanka was part of prostelyzation process .
> Emperor Ashoka'son mahinda took Buddhism with him to Lanka.
> But over the centuries, many dynasties came and fell , then in 10 th century
> View attachment 855430
> 
> It was conquered by the Tamil chola empire, this empire was instrumental in taking hindu culture to south east Asia, and its influence can be seen on countries of cambodia, Thailand and to an extent on Indonesia,
> Now lets come to modern era
> 
> 
> View attachment 855431
> 
> Now this is map of Lanka during lankan civil war which happened from 1983 till 2009 .
> The reasons for this war were numerous
> 1) after ceylon became srinlanka after 1948, thye only recognised sinhala aka the language of Sri Lankan Buddhists or native Lankan as official language.
> The above map though shows the area where tamils resided on this island. that, Tamils , an ethnic group too made a huge minority of population and followed mostly Hinduism and some followed Islam.
> 2) they were treated as second class citizens by sinhala majority, no government job given to them ,no university admission etc .
> 3) thus Tamil resistance started against Lanka, now tamils majorly live in southern indian state of Tamil Nadu, and since Lanka had always poked india by siding with Pakistan and China before , india wanted to take some revenge .
> Plus the local Tamil politicians were calmouring to the central indian government to do some ting to protect the tamils of lanka .
> 4) india did ,many things including an invasion .
> Well for start, india trained various Tamil insurgent groups in india , then india started to directly help rebels in North by dropping food parcels amd arms and ammo .
> So much so that at one point, rebels were able to defeat Lankan army due to timely airdrop of weapons and medicines by Indian airforce.
> 5) the invasion , india sent a indian peace keeping force called as ikpf in Lanka around 1987 , In an agreement with Lankan government were ikpf will control areas in North and east ( marked red ) in the map while Lankan govt will control areas in south .
> Most Tamil rebel groups laid down arms , but one group called as liberation tigers of Tamil ealm refused , its leader vellupalli prabhakaran was trained by India itself
> At one point ikpf reached 100000 men,
> The Indian Prime minister rajiv gandhi
> View attachment 855433
> 
> Lost election in 1989 , and thus in 1990 ipkf was called back from Lanka
> This pm of ours had to pay with his life , as he was assisinated by ltte suicide bombers while he was meeting the crowd during a election rally .in Tamil Nadu
> Since then india didn't bother them .
> 
> 5)Fast forward 2009, the srilamkan army won most of the country, the ltte was defeated and finally prabhakaran was killed .
> India from 1990 till 2009 isolated herself from Lankan affairs.
> 
> 6) recent times , last 10 years .
> China has a growing influence on Lanka, the cpec has a major hold in Lanka.
> China got a port for its nuke submarines at hambantota in Sri Lanka.
> India too realised the danger of China coming so.close to its southern shores and started courting Lanka vigorously.
> India kept quiet when indian fishermen were killed by Lankan forces , many times over.
> In return, india also got some infrastructure projects there
> View attachment 855434
> 
> As the map illustrates.
> Lanka got a fertilizer crises , because .
> It replaced all chemical fertilizer with organic ones ,around early 2021 thus their food production fell .
> India helped them there by supplying them chemical fertilizers quickly.
> 
> Then Lanka, suffered a forex crisis due to covid as Loss of tourism and this food crisis aggravated teh situation.
> Their forex fell further, some say due to the debt repay they did to Chinese due to their cpec projects.
> Situation reached a critical point in May 2022 , when the island nation suffered shortage of every thing.
> Thus india helped them again with 3 biilon usd loan , and rice and fuel.
> Basically to counter China in Lanka, because chiense military presence in Lanka is a massive threat to india
> 
> @Cancerous Tumor. Mate i urge you to read my reply completely.
> To understand a little background of indo Lanka relation



Thank you Sir, I read it the interesting part for me was I Knew a little about history of Pakistan and Bangladesh but I thought it was only problem of Muslim vs Hindu in framework of GB.

From your post I get it that other religious groups also had issues with GB power structure that lead to separation of parts of country.

It's also interesting that China has this much influence in this part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

OldTwilight said:


> with this rate , 1 $ will be 500,000 Rial till end of year , that mean actuall wage will become around 110$ in month ...


My apologies I was dumb.

Dear @SalarHaqq 

Is there any communism for dummies out there ?


----------



## QWECXZ

mohsen said:


> عزیزم چی میگی واسه خودت. افغانستان تا حالا با کمک های نقدی و غیر نقدی آمریکا سر پا پود، الان بدون کمک های آمریکا اونا نون شب ندارن بخورن، سازمان ملل درباره وقوع فاجعه انسانی هشدار داده بعد تو میگی چرا وارداتشون کم شده!؟ چون دیگه پول ندارن
> 
> 
> روسیه تازه 4 ماهه که وارد جنگ شده، بعدشم، انتظار جبران 8 سال خیانت دولت قبل رو تو چند ماه داری!؟
> هر چند که همین الان هم خیلی قراردادهای جدید در حال عملی شدن هستن:
> تحقق رؤیای ۲۲ ساله راه‌اندازی بزرگترین کریدور جهان/ اولین محموله شمال-جنوب از خاک ایران عبور کرد​تولد خودروی ایرانی- روسی در سن‌پترزبورگ​


کریدور شمال جنوب که برنامه خیلی خیلی سال پیش هست و تقریباً بالای ۱۰ سال هست که برنامه‌ریزی‌اش انجام شده و قرار بوده عملیاتی بشه و هنوز که هنوز هست منافعش به ایران نرسیده

خودروی ایرانی-روسی هم که واقعاً چه سودی برای ما داره؟ روسیه مگه چه خودروسازی‌ای داره؟ لادا که روسیه تولید می‌کنه در حد همون آشغال‌های ایران خودرو هست و با شرایط آب و هوایی ایران سازگار نیست

افغانستان هم می‌تونه وارد کنه به صورت خط اعتباری جاش کالاهای دیگه بده یا امتیاز بده. به نظر من مشکل افغانستان فقط پول نیست. این طالبان برای ایران همسایه بشو نیست​


----------



## lydian fall

دوستان این ویدیو رو حتما ببینید:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Thank you Sir, I read it the interesting part for me was I Knew a little about history of Pakistan and Bangladesh but I thought it was only problem of Muslim vs Hindu in framework of GB.
> 
> From your post I get it that other religious groups also had issues with GB power structure that lead to separation of parts of country.
> 
> It's also interesting that China has this much influence in this part of the world.


Historically hindu
And Chinese had a overlapping influence over much of south east Asia.
Hindus had a mercantile relations with west and the east , there is a reason pliny described india as the sinkhole of all the gold in the world
Today , lets be honest, india is a 3 trillion dollar economy.
China is a 17 trillion dollar economy .
India needs to keep its other neighbors towards our side as much as possible.
Look at bangladesh, current pm of Bangladesh is said to be pro india , her opposition is said to be pro China.
In Nepal, the communist party Is pro China, the nepali Congress is pro india even though under indo nepal friendship treaty , nepalis enjoy almost equal rights as citizens of india enjoy, plus they are hindus themselves hence thousands of nepalis serve in indian army, or various other forces , millions work in india, they don't require any sort of visa etc , its free entry and exit for them .without any barriers, the border is not fenced also , they come and go at their will . We maintain permanent presence of indian army there. Though we buy electricity from Nepal, so that they remain contended
Same with Bhutan, another tiny country which borders nepal China and India. We buy hydro electricity from them , on return they get almost everything from India, including indian military presence, though one can say Bhutan is firmly under indian influence 

Similarly in burma , we maintain good relationships with the junta , even though west has made them a pariah.
We even sell weapons to them so do the Chinese.
All these small nations play india and China against against each other . Like if they want to pressure india they move closer to China.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Blueindian said:


> Historically hindu
> And Chinese had a overlapping influence over much of south east Asia.
> Hindus had a mercantile relations with west and the east , there is a reason pliny described india as the sinkhole of all the gold in the world
> Today , lets be honest, india is a 3 trillion dollar economy.
> China is a 17 trillion dollar economy .
> India needs to keep its other neighbors towards our side as much as possible.
> Look at bangladesh, current pm of Bangladesh is said to be pro india , her opposition is said to be pro China.
> In Nepal, the communist party Is pro China, the nepali Congress is pro india even though under indo nepal friendship treaty , nepalis enjoy almost equal rights as citizens of india enjoy, plus they are hindus themselves hence thousands of nepalis serve in indian army, or various other forces , millions work in india, they don't require any sort of visa etc , its free entry and exit for them .without any barriers, the border is not fenced also , they come and go at their will . We maintain permanent presence of indian army there. Though we buy electricity from Nepal, so that they remain contended
> Same with Bhutan, another tiny country which borders nepal China and India. We buy hydro electricity from them , on return they get almost everything from India, including indian military presence.
> 
> There too both india and China counter each other by development of infrastructure to win favors. Like if China builds a dam, we build a highway , you see
> Similarly in burma , we maintain good relationships with the junta , even though west has made them a pariah.
> We even sell weapons to them so do the Chinese.
> All these small nations play india and China against against each other . Like if they want to pressure india they move closer to China.


Jokes aside about communism,you may see Iranians protesting against capitalism and imperialism but what you don't see in media is that people really , really hate communism ideas in this country.

Sometimes I do wonder if even today China implementing some of these stupid ideas that these people want to implement here in Iran !!


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Thank you Sir, I read it the interesting part for me was I Knew a little about history of Pakistan and Bangladesh but I thought it was only problem of Muslim vs Hindu in framework of GB.
> 
> From your post I get it that other religious groups also had issues with GB power structure that lead to separation of parts of country.
> 
> It's also interesting that China has this much influence in this part of the world.


Dont call me sir, iam 19 only


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Blueindian said:


> Dont call me sir, iam 19 only


Really Sir ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Jokes aside about communism,you may see Iranians protesting against capitalism and imperialism but what you don't see in media is that people really , really hate communism ideas in this country.
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder if even today China implementing some of these stupid ideas that these people want to implement here in Iran !!


I know about communism , hehe
India has had many communist parties.
So much so india still calls her self socialist.
Dont implement it, its just not good



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Really Sir ?


Aye aye am 19 , what's your age though.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Jokes aside about communism,you may see Iranians protesting against capitalism and imperialism but what you don't see in media is that people really , really hate communism ideas in this country.
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder if even today China implementing some of these stupid ideas that these people want to implement here in Iran !!


Iran is indeed a great country, achieved so much even being under sanctions. 
That is truly a commendable feat


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Blueindian said:


> I know about communism , hehe
> India has had many communist parties.
> So much so india still calls her self socialist.
> Dont implement it, its just not good
> 
> 
> Aye aye am 19 , what's your age though.


36
This summer gonna be a hot summer.


Blueindian said:


> Iran is indeed a great country, achieved so much even being under sanctions.
> That is truly a commendable feat


Its up to people to say if they are happy with the price that payed and the things that they got in return.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Cancerous Tumor said:


> 36
> This summer gonna be a hot summer.
> 
> Its up to people to say if they are happy with the price that payed and the things that they got in return.


Hot summer ?
I guess it is not about temperature.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> 36
> This summer gonna be a hot summer.
> 
> Its up to people to say if they are happy with the price that payed and the things that they got in return.


Its raining in india. Will rain for many months now


----------



## lydian fall

Yankee and Zionist war against tourism in Iran:


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Sardar330 said:


> Yankee and Zionist war against tourism in Iran:


Last year tourists bring $2.5 B In Iran which isn't even 1% of Iran's GDP. It's good to have healthy tourism but at these numbers it's almost nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Last year tourists bring $2.5 B In Iran which isn't even 1% of Iran's GDP. It's good to have healthy tourism but at these numbers it's almost nothing.


It's still growing fast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

ahaider97 said:


> Are you including India and China as neighbor?


No I just count it with India I'm dumb and bad at math  also thought world population is still at 6-7 billion range.

Turkiye( 85 ) ,Armenia( 4 ) ,Azerbaijan( 10 ) ,Russia( 144 ) ,Kazakhstan( 20 ) ,Turkmenistan( 6 ) ,Afghanistan( 36 ) ,Pakistan( 240 ) ,India( 1450 ) , Oman ( 6 ) ,U.A.E(10 ) ,Bahrain( 2 ) ,Qatar( 3 ) ,Saudi Arabia ( 36 ),Kuwait( 5 ) and Iraq( 41 ).

Connected by land and sea (but not that far).

Please correct numbers if I'm wrong.
Without China it's 2.1 billion out of 8 billion which is 26% of world population .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

ahaider97 said:


> Pakistan is Iran's most populous neighbor by far. I would say that Pakistan's geography is more interesting, we connect India, China, Middle East and Central Asia. Two of our neighbors China and India are the most populous countries, Pakistan itself is number 5. There's a prevalent view point in Pakistan that our fate is cursed by our geography and Pakistan is bound to remain a security state.


The way things going on we will be neighbors of NATO and China.  

Iran foreign policy decisions must be hard to make but for Pakistan it looks even worst than Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

ahaider97 said:


> We have fewer neighbors though. With one being enemy(India), one hostile(Afghanistan), one ally(China) and one with good terms(Iran).


Let's say you just have only two neighbors China and India.

In religion, agriculture , economy and foreign policy and ... balancing between these two is already a mess.their view and their differences in these subjects will make problems not just for them but for their neighbors too.

Even with assumption of Pakistan being in good terms with both of them at some point things will get complicated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

This apollon is a big haramzada

@SalarHaqq. @Cancerous Tumor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Blueindian said:


> You live in Germany?



No but the user claimed that German authorities would proceed to transferring the complaint to whatever EU country I'm staying at. It's most certainly wishful thinking anyway, I highly doubt any state authority would consider my comments on here as a legal infringement, and should they do then as said, some of the user's own posts will be considered much more of an offense no doubt.

_____



drmeson said:


> Iran with its trillion USD economy, its cross-continental empire heritage, its modern nationhood, its booming military industrial complex ... last but not least, its shia theocratic leadership of 300 million Shiites of the world is a massive problem for these zio mafia men. They want Iran to become just a "country" with few useless toy weapons (PGCC), few international good for nothing PR memberships of some meaningless groups (Turkey), with a weak in-debt government that they can topple any time it tries to stand (Egypt, Syria, Pakistan).



I agree with the analysis, but when it comes to this specific aspect their goal's no longer a servile, subdued Iran but a dismantled, destroyed one. The Syrian example you cited is closest to what they have in mind for Iran.

_____



Cancerous Tumor said:


> My apologies I was dumb.
> 
> Dear @SalarHaqq
> 
> Is there any communism for dummies out there ?



It seems to me I pointed you to an excellent introduction to what communism is and what Karl Marx was really talking about before. And I invited everyone to watch that video (a very rare, nay unique subtitled presentation of French author Francis Cousin), since I can only reiterate, it will be guaranteed to stimulate your intellect like few others would.

No idea if anyone was curious enough to actually take a look at it though, but if they skip this despite having enough time as well as some minimal interest in the subject, they will only be missing out on an extraordinary and highly instructive document.

At any rate, here it is again as it entirely deserves the re-post:


----------



## SalarHaqq

zartosht said:


> Very nicely put together
> 
> I have become exausted personally trying to explain to everyone and their mother over and over again the difference between ppp to gdp.
> 
> How macro economic benefits of dirt cheap fuel are never taken into account. From households not spending half their income on energy, to cheap transportation. alot of people can make a living using the cheap fuel/cheap car to make some income. Subisidized food, cheapers services and on and on.
> 
> In the west you pay up to 40-50% direct income tax (which was supposed to be a temporary tax to pay for ww1). Then depending on country pay another 10-20% of their income on various sales/vat/fuel/ carbon to literally farts (new zealand). in the west you cant breathe without the government charging a tax for it.
> 
> nobody in Iran pays taxes in the same universe as westerners. Ahmadinejad caused the bazaris who pay no tax to go on a mass protest and close their shops when he introduced a 3% VAT. Before he was forced to cancel it.
> 
> 
> In the history of Iran, these sentences have never been spoke by any Iranian. Ever.
> 
> "I actually did very well last year for myself" "The price of gas is so cheap, Literally the 2nd or 3rd cheapest on earth" "Thank god the government hardly charges us any taxes" "maybe i should pay my fair share into society, since i use subisidized fuel, utilities, roads, infastracture, etc etc...."



Thank you, and nicely put as well.

Beyond the points evoked in those "Tweets", you rightly touch upon the benefits Iran's popular masses derive from the ample subsidies on basic consumer goods, as well as from the unsystematic collection of taxes (a great many companies have special arrangements exempting their employees from paying the income tax). This comes into play when evaluating the living standards of the average Iranian, and most countries do not have such a subsidies system in place.

Now Sapir is focusing on the comparative weight and importance of a national economy (rather than on living standards, although the two aren't entirely unrelated of course).

In regards to this, he mentions the relevance of GDP PPP over nominal GDP indeed. But in addition, he goes on to introduce a second aspect generally left out of discussions: namely, the proportion of the service sector relative to the manufacturing sector in a country's economy.

And he stresses that nowadays, the service sector is overvalued - meaning that if you have two economies with identical GDP's, the one with the larger manufacturing sector will prevail in terms of its share of the world economy, even if the GDP figures won't show this fact.

Here Iran is presenting a particularly favorable picture, with a service sector no larger than 53% of overall GDP. This is even slightly less than Russia and China, and it puts Iran's true share of the world economy above countries with a similar GDP but larger service sectors. EU economies however, 70% of which are made of services rather than production of commodities, or the USA economy where this figure stands as high as 76,89% (2019), are weighing less on the global scale than what their GDP's - even their PPP GDP's would suggest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

SalarHaqq said:


> Thank you, and nicely put as well.
> 
> Beyond the points evoked in those "Tweets", you rightly touch upon the benefits Iran's popular masses derive from the ample subsidies on basic consumer goods, as well as from the unsystematic collection of taxes (a great many companies have special arrangements exempting their employees from paying the income tax). This comes into play when evaluating the living standards of the average Iranian, and most countries do not have such a subsidies system in place.
> 
> Now Sapir is focusing on the comparative weight and importance of a national economy (rather than on living standards, although the two aren't entirely unrelated of course).
> 
> In regards to this, he mentions the relevance of GDP PPP over nominal GDP indeed. But in addition, he goes on to introduce a second aspect generally left out of discussions: namely, the proportion of the service sector relative to the manufacturing sector in a country's economy.
> 
> And he stresses that nowadays, the service sector is overvalued - meaning that if you have two economies with identical GDP's, the one with the larger manufacturing sector will prevail in terms of its share of the world economy, even if the GDP figures won't show this fact.
> 
> Here Iran is presenting a particularly favorable picture, with a service sector no larger than 53% of overall GDP. This is even slightly less than Russia and China, and it puts Iran's true share of the world economy above countries with a similar GDP but larger service sectors. EU economies however, 70% of which are made of services rather than production of commodities, or the USA economy where this figure stands as high as 76,89% (2019), are weighing less on the global scale than what their GDP's - even their PPP GDP's would suggest.



I totally forgot to mention property taxes as well... People cry communism coming to Iran. but its not communism when the government literally "property taxes" you on land/house you own 100% outright. 

There is even discussions now of a "equity tax". and you know its coming just like the carbon tax, and every other tax they float around. that means if you paid 300k for you house, and you sold it 10 years later for 500k. you owe the government a massive tax bill on that 200k difference. 

They are even going into inheritance taxes. windfall taxes. 

The "west" achieved it living standards on the back of centuries of colonialism (Looting) of poor countries. They still benefit from uneven trade/financial policies that are designed to favour western countries and their "hard currencies" 

alot of dumb people take that and compare it to todays Iran. And blame the government for the fact that Iran was a banana republic pre1979. and a plaything for the strongest empire at the time (either Russian, British, or later on American). who had its resources looted.... 

Its also funny because the same brain dead people actually long for and are nostalgic for that slavery era. They want Iran to go back to being a plaything of the biggest powers. so they can watch naked westerners on tv dancing, and supposedly buy cheaper iphones (I have literaally heard that from some people ).

Since 1979 Iran has endured 8 years of imposed total war, followed by decades of sanctions increasing in intensity. There is not a single country on earth who could have weathered (let alone develop with) all these sanctions and economic warfare suffered by the west. 

Untill the day comes that these western vultures take their slimey hands/eyes off of Iran, Iran will not be able to reach her full economic potential unfortunately. There is not a government on earth who could do better given the circumstances...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lydian fall

Cancerous Tumor said:


> قراردادهای اجاره به صورت خودکار تمدید می‌شود
> 
> 
> تهران- ایرنا- بر اساس جزئیات بسته سیاسی مصوب شده در جلسه سران قوا، همه قراردادهای اجاره واحدهای مسکونی در سال ۱۴۰۱ پس از ابلاغ این مصوبه به صورت خودکار و به مدت یک‌سال و حداکثر با نرخ‌های اعلام شده تمدید می‌شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ماده ۱- همه قراردادهای اجاره واحدهای مسکونی در سال ۱۴۰۱ پس از تاریخ ابلاغ این مصوبه به صورت خودکار و به مدت یک سال و حداکثر با نرخ‌های زیر نسبت به قرادادهای موجود تمدید می‌شود.
> 
> 
> شهر تهران و سایر کلانشهرها ۲۵ درصد، سایر نقاط شهری ۲۰ درصد که در تبصره این ماده نیز آمده است که توافق مالک و مستاجر با نرخ‌های کمتر از موارد فوق بلامانع است.
> 
> 
> در ماده ۲ نیز آمده است: موارد استثناء شده از تمدید خودکار اجاره‌نامه‌ها به این شرح تعیین می‌شود:
> 
> 
> ۱- درصورتی که مالک، ملک یا واحد مورد اجاره را به فروش رسانیده باشد و قرارداد فروش را در سامانه ثبت معاملات املاک ثبت کرده و کد رهگیری دریافت کرده باشد و همچنین علاوه بر این اطلاعات ملک را در سامانه املاک و اسکان ثبت کرده باشد.
> 
> 
> ۲- اگر مالک برای تخریب، بازسازی یا تعمیر نسبت به اخذ پروانه ساختمانی از مراجع ذی‌ربط اقدام کرده باشد.
> 
> 
> ۳- در صورتی که مستاجر در دوره اجاره قبلی با تشخصیص مرجع قضایی (شورای حل اختلاف) نسبت به انجام به موقع تکالیف اقدام نکرده باشد.
> 
> 
> ۴- عدم پذیرش افزایش مبلغ اجاره‌بها معادل درصدهای مصوب توسط مستاجر.
> 
> 
> ۵- در صورتی که فرزند مالک ازدواج رسمی انجام و برای سکونت به واحد مورد اجاره بر اساس تشخیص مرجع قضایی نیاز داشته باشد.
> - در صورتی که مالک فقط دارای همین یک واحد مسکونی در همان شهر مورد نظر باشد و نیاز به سکونت وی در آن ملک به تایید مراجع قضایی (شورای حل اختلاف) رسیده باشد. در مواردی که مالک دارای چند واحد مسکونی در همان شهر باشد فقط می‌تواند تقاضای سکونت خود را برای یکی از واحدهای مسکونی در اختیار ارائه کرده و رای مراجع قضایی (شورای حل اختلاف) فقط برای همان واحد مسکونی موردتقاضا صادر خواهد شد.
> 
> *چیزی که مال منه مال خودمه چیزیم که مال توئه مال منه 🤡*


هاشمی و خاتمی و روحانی غرب زده و نشخوار کننده ی سیاست های سرمایه داری غیر انسانی غرب باعث شدن اختلاف طبقاتی تو ایران بسیار زیاد بشه که به هیچ وجه ایرانی و اسلامی نیست و با سیاست های درست دولت های غیر غرب زده این شکاف عمیق بین جامعه باید جبران بشه

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## drmeson

QWECXZ said:


> افغانستان هم می‌تونه وارد کنه به صورت خط اعتباری جاش کالاهای دیگه بده یا امتیاز بده. به نظر من مشکل افغانستان فقط پول نیست. این طالبان برای ایران همسایه بشو نیست



در حال حاضر نقدینگی ندارند و از طریق پاکستان از قطر تامین مالی می کنند. بنابراین انتخاب آنها انتخاب نیست.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


> And he stresses that nowadays, the service sector is overvalued - meaning that if you have two economies with identical GDP's, the one with the larger manufacturing sector will prevail in terms of its share of the world economy, even if the GDP figures won't show this fact.
> 
> Here Iran is presenting a particularly favorable picture, with a service sector no larger than 53% of overall GDP. This is even slightly less than Russia and China, and it puts Iran's true share of the world economy above countries with a similar GDP but larger service sectors. EU economies however, 70% of which are made of services rather than production of commodities, or the USA economy where this figure stands as high as 76,89% (2019), are weighing less on the global scale than what their GDP's - even their PPP GDP's would suggest.



In regards to share of service vs industry sector. for average industrial job you need to invest 15 billion Rial in Iran.but it needs less to create a job in service sector.
..................................
Unrelated side story 

Today I walked into 17-18 pharmacies in different parts of my city. 3 of them were belong to popular hospitals in my area and one was Helal Ahmar's pharmacy and in all my search which took ~5hours(walked too much) I found almost nothing related to my mother's core medicine needs.(no it's not cancer related stuff).
One guy at one of these pharmacies said they did not have this exact medicine for almost 4 months.and at Helal Ahmar I asked how long is that you don't have this specific medicine? he checked his computer and replied almost 2.5 months.

I could find similar stuff after checking ~4 pharmacies in past.(without checking hospitals and Helal Ahmar)



Sardar330 said:


> هاشمی و خاتمی و روحانی غرب زده و نشخوار کننده ی سیاست های سرمایه داری غیر انسانی غرب باعث شدن اختلاف طبقاتی تو ایران بسیار زیاد بشه که به هیچ وجه ایرانی و اسلامی نیست و با سیاست های درست دولت های غیر غرب زده این شکاف عمیق بین جامعه باید جبران بشه


Sir, 1 Million new homes during first year of Mr Raisy could provide shelter for almost 4 million people.I read somewhere government built 60K new homes during first year of Mr Raisy .(memory issues, need source)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


>


Sorry I couldn't rewatch it today.last time I saw it, he speaks too fast, and I hate double translation stuff French > English then English > Farsi for me

sometimes It feels something is not right or something is missing there in translation.long story short it's hard for me to follow chain of thought during watching this video.


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

US should return to maximum pressure campaign on Iran


The current US administration has tried numerous strategies and incentives to compel the Iranian leadership to return to full compliance with the nuclear deal it signed with the P5+1 world powers in 2015. President Joe Biden, whose predecessor withdrew the US from the deal in 2018, had hoped...




arab.news





If these Baboons didn’t have oil underneath their feet, they would be irrelevant since clearly their intellectual prowress resembles that of a single cell organism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

مجلس «داماد وارداتی» را پس زد


«ازدواج دختران بالای 30 سال با مردان غیرایرانی مسلمان» پیشنهادی بود که بانکی‌پور، رئیس کمیسیون مشترک طرح حمایت از خانواده و جوانی جمعیت، شنبه به زبان راند و بازتاب سخنانش دیروز مجلس را به حاشیه برد؛ اما با همه واکنش‌ها و انتقادات به یک عذرخواهی مستقیم و صریح و سلیس از سوی او ختم نشد.




www.sharghdaily.com





رئیس کمیسیون مشترک طرح حمایت از خانواده و جوانی جمعیت









روزنامه جمهوری اسلامی: اگر به حرف چمران عمل می‌کردیم، روزگارمان بهتر از الان بود


روزنامه جمهوری اسلامی نوشت: یکی از کارهای خوبی که این روزها انجام شد، بازنشر این جمله راهبردی شهید چمران («آن که تخصص ندارد و کاری را می‌پذیرد، بی‌تقواست»)بود که در بنرهای متعدد، پیغام شد برای دیده و دلِ مردم.




www.sharghdaily.com





بازنشر این جمله راهبردی شهید چمران («آن که تخصص ندارد و کاری را می‌پذیرد، بی‌تقواست

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Sardar330 said:


> هاشمی و خاتمی و روحانی غرب زده و نشخوار کننده ی سیاست های سرمایه داری غیر انسانی غرب باعث شدن اختلاف طبقاتی تو ایران بسیار زیاد بشه که به هیچ وجه ایرانی و اسلامی نیست و با سیاست های درست دولت های غیر غرب زده این شکاف عمیق بین جامعه باید جبران بشه


Iran is full of different opinions and ideas.

Both Mr Rafsanjani and Mr Khatami were presidents of Iran and they did great things for this country and questionable things too.

Sometimes I feel Mr Khamenei missing Mr Rafsanjani.Not just Mr Khamenei but country is missing someone like Mr Rafsanjani.(never voted or committed to support Mr Rafsanjani during my life)


----------



## lydian fall

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Iran is full of different opinions and ideas.
> 
> Both Mr Rafsanjani and Mr Khatami were presidents of Iran and they did great things for this country and questionable things too.
> 
> Sometimes I feel Mr Khamenei missing Mr Rafsanjani.Not just Mr Khamenei but country is missing someone like Mr Rafsanjani.(never voted or committed to support Mr Rafsanjani during my life)


اتفاقا من رفسنجانی و روحانی رو بدترین رئیس جمهورهای ایران میدونم و تورم تو دوران ایشون به نزدیکیای ۵۰٪ هم رسیده بود 

من اونموقع نوجوان بودم 
صبح پا میشدیم میدیدیم همه چی دو برابر شده

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Sardar330 said:


> اتفاقا من رفسنجانی و روحانی رو بدترین رئیس جمهورهای ایران میدونم و تورم تو دوران ایشون به نزدیکیای ۵۰٪ هم رسیده بود
> 
> من اونموقع نوجوان بودم
> صبح پا میشدیم میدیدیم همه چی دو برابر شده
> View attachment 855807


It's within your rights to consider someone as the best or someone as the worst.and I expect you to respect other people's opinions in same manner.

Mr Rafsanjani took country presidency after war.Saddam also was in the same post in Iraq.

Are they even comparable ?

When there was war in Iran, Mr Rafsanjani was under pressure from "khodies" inside and "bazaries" inside and outside of country.

War methods and mentalities does not end with war you may see in Roman Empire and their text they always had problems with their defeats in battles and even more problems with their victories after wars !

Mr Rafsanjani did his best during the war and changed war mentality after it.


----------



## jauk

zartosht said:


> I totally forgot to mention property taxes as well... People cry communism coming to Iran. but its not communism when the government literally "property taxes" you on land/house you own 100% outright.
> 
> There is even discussions now of a "equity tax". and you know its coming just like the carbon tax, and every other tax they float around. that means if you paid 300k for you house, and you sold it 10 years later for 500k. you owe the government a massive tax bill on that 200k difference.
> 
> They are even going into inheritance taxes. windfall taxes.
> 
> The "west" achieved it living standards on the back of centuries of colonialism (Looting) of poor countries. They still benefit from uneven trade/financial policies that are designed to favour western countries and their "hard currencies"
> 
> alot of dumb people take that and compare it to todays Iran. And blame the government for the fact that Iran was a banana republic pre1979. and a plaything for the strongest empire at the time (either Russian, British, or later on American). who had its resources looted....
> 
> Its also funny because the same brain dead people actually long for and are nostalgic for that slavery era. They want Iran to go back to being a plaything of the biggest powers. so they can watch naked westerners on tv dancing, and supposedly buy cheaper iphones (I have literaally heard that from some people ).
> 
> Since 1979 Iran has endured 8 years of imposed total war, followed by decades of sanctions increasing in intensity. There is not a single country on earth who could have weathered (let alone develop with) all these sanctions and economic warfare suffered by the west.
> 
> Untill the day comes that these western vultures take their slimey hands/eyes off of Iran, Iran will not be able to reach her full economic potential unfortunately. There is not a government on earth who could do better given the circumstances...


آفرین

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Cancerous Tumor said:


> It's within your rights to consider someone as the best or someone as the worst.and I expect you to respect other people's opinions in same manner.
> 
> Mr Rafsanjani took country presidency after war.Saddam also was in the same post in Iraq.
> 
> Are they even comparable ?
> 
> When there was war in Iran, Mr Rafsanjani was under pressure from "khodies" inside and "bazaries" inside and outside of country.
> 
> War methods and mentalities does not end with war you may see in Roman Empire and their text they always had problems with their defeats in battles and even more problems with their victories after wars !
> 
> Mr Rafsanjani did his best during the war and changed war mentality after it.


رفسنجانی یه سیاست‌هایی اتخاد کرد که وضعیت اقتصادی ایران از زمان جنگ هم بدتر شد

یه چیزی در حد پسر خوندش روباه شیاد روحانی سبز و بنفش که با پول سلبریتی ها و رپرها رو میخرید

ببخشید من خیلی حوصله ندارم طولانی بنویسم
فقط میدونم رفسنجانی و روحانی دو نقطه خیلی تاریک تاریخ ایران بودند و خانواده های بسیاری رو به زمین گرم زدند و اصلا جای دفاع ندارند

فشارهای رفسنجانی گور به گور شده به آقا نبود برجام و خیلی نکبت های اقتصادی سیاسی ایران شکل نمیگرفتند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Sardar330 said:


> رفسنجانی یه سیاست‌هایی اتخاد کرد که وضعیت اقتصادی ایران از زمان جنگ هم بدتر شد
> 
> یه چیزی در حد پسر خوندش روباه شیاد روحانی سبز و بنفش که با پول سلبریتی ها و رپرها رو میخرید
> 
> ببخشید من خیلی حوصله ندارم طولانی بنویسم
> فقط میدونم رفسنجانی و روحانی دو نقطه خیلی تاریک تاریخ ایران بودند و خانواده های بسیاری رو به زمین گرم زدند و اصلا جای دفاع ندارند
> 
> فشارهای رفسنجانی گور به گور شده به آقا نبود برجام و خیلی نکبت های اقتصادی سیاسی ایران شکل نمیگرفتند


He took a destroyed country and gave country with basic industries to the next president.

I consider next 3 presidents below Mr Rafsanjani in regards to effects of their works and plans for country.


----------



## lydian fall

Cancerous Tumor said:


> He took a destroyed country and gave country with basic industries to the next president.
> 
> I consider next 3 presidents below Mr Rafsanjani in regards to effects of their works and plans for country.


Rohani and Rafsanjani era were the worst. Our economy during war was better than Rafsanjani era

In addition Rafsanjani was so navy and he was against nuclear and missile powers

He said today world is world of diplomacy NOT missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Sardar330 said:


> Rohani and Rafsanjani era were the worst. Our economy during war was better than Rafsanjani era
> 
> In addition Rafsanjani was so navy and he was against nuclear and missile powers
> 
> He said today world is world of diplomacy NOT missiles



Let’s not forget the corruption him and his sons ran. The Rafsanjani clan and his entourage were one of the worst thing for Iran. Spreading corruption everywhere they went. 

The man would have sold Iran to the West if he could have reached position of Supreme Leader later on. Lucky for the country he didn’t take the job, would have been the end of Iran as we know it. I bet he regretted that decision till the day he died.

A typical hypocrite who was pseudo conservative then towards the end of his life was scared of all the blood and sin on his hands and tried to be a “reformer”.

Shame he didn’t drown in that pool sooner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

TheImmortal said:


> Let’s not forget the corruption him and his sons ran. The Rafsanjani clan and his entourage were one of the worst thing for Iran. Spreading corruption everywhere they went.
> 
> The man would have sold Iran to the West if he could have reached position of Supreme Leader later on. Lucky for the country he didn’t take the job, would have been the end of Iran as we know it. I bet he regretted that decision till the day he died.
> 
> A typical hypocrite who was pseudo conservative then towards the end of his life was scared of all the blood and sin on his hands and tried to be a “reformer”.
> 
> Shame he didn’t drown in that pool sooner.


Thank God he is passed away


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

TheImmortal said:


> Let’s not forget the corruption him and his sons ran. The Rafsanjani clan and his entourage were one of the worst thing for Iran. Spreading corruption everywhere they went.
> 
> The man would have sold Iran to the West if he could have reached position of Supreme Leader later on. Lucky for the country he didn’t take the job, would have been the end of Iran as we know it. I bet he regretted that decision till the day he died.
> 
> A typical hypocrite who was pseudo conservative then towards the end of his life was scared of all the blood and sin on his hands and tried to be a “reformer”.
> 
> Shame he didn’t drown in that pool sooner.


Mr Khomeyni allocated most of his (war) power to Mr Rafsanjani during war with Iraq.for this reason and results of war it's natural that Arabs hate him.

During the war you saw some within military structure of Iran had problems with views of Mr Rafsanjani and even sometimes they ignored him and then they directly went to Mr Khomeyni, most of the times Mr khomeyni sent them back to Mr Rafsanjani.

They had a war to win and a country to run sometimes there is huge conflict between these two objectives.in Iraq system there was no conflict and objective was clear for lack of wisdom it made huge difference at year ~2000 in comparison of these two models.

These views made powerful rivals inside Iran for Mr Rafsanjani.

There are a lot of thing to talk about but sometimes I reach to the line of grey areas and it's better to be silent...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> اتفاقا من رفسنجانی و روحانی رو بدترین رئیس جمهورهای ایران میدونم و تورم تو دوران ایشون به نزدیکیای ۵۰٪ هم رسیده بود
> 
> من اونموقع نوجوان بودم
> صبح پا میشدیم میدیدیم همه چی دو برابر شده
> View attachment 855807


well by this list Iran best government was Khatami era, wonder why people here don't like him .
wait now that I look at the list I wonder if the best was not Hoveyda .

honestly these list show how some people want to made their point by hiding part of the truth



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Mr Khomeyni allocated most of his power to Mr Rafsanjani during war with Iraq.for this reason and results of war it's natural that Arabs hate him.
> 
> During the war you saw some within military structure of Iran had problems with views of Mr Rafsanjani and even sometimes they ignored him and then they directly went to Mr Khomeyni, most of the times Mr khomeyni sent them back to Mr Rafsanjani.
> 
> They had a war to win and a country to run sometimes there is huge conflict between these two objectives.in Iraq system there was no conflict and objective was clear for lack of wisdom it made huge difference at year ~2000 in comparison of these two models.
> 
> These views made powerful rivals inside Iran for Mr Rafsanjani.
> 
> There are a lot of thing to talk about but sometimes I reach to the line of grey areas and it's better to be silent...


to be more exact war effort was with mr. Rafsanjani and how to manage civilian aspect of the government was with mr. Moosavi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> well by this list Iran best government was Khatami era, wonder why people here don't like him .
> wait now that I look at the list I wonder if the best was not Hoveyda .
> 
> honestly these list show how some people want to made their point by hiding part of the truth
> 
> 
> to be more exact war effort was with mr. Rafsanjani and how to manage civilian aspect of the government was with mr. Moosavi


Some military commanders say it, Iraq had 100%(even more than 100%) of country resources for war and they had 20-40% of Iran's resources.they had one man to blame it on him and you know the man since they couldn't blame Mr Khomeyni .

If this method was right or wrong is up to you to decide just look at 1 decade after war and compare Iraq and Iran.


----------



## _Nabil_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539496012217294850
Also Lavrov visiting Iran tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

Tehran Foils Mossad’s Assassination Plot against Iranian Nuclear Scientists | Farsnews Agency



Tehran Foils Mossad’s Assassination Plot against Iranian Nuclear Scientists​





TEHRAN (FNA)- A plot by the Israeli Mossad agency to assassinate Iranian nuclear scientists was defused after security forces arrested 3 agents of the spy agency, a judiciary official said.

"The arrest of these Mossad operatives followed a complicated intelligence operation that lasted eight months," Prosecutor-General of Iran's Sistan and Balouchestan province Mehdi Shamsabadi told reporters on Tuesday.
"Ample evidence has been gathered against them in such a way that they did not even make any objection when a warrant for their arrest was issued," he added.
The official noted that some members of the cell have been arrested in the country’s Southeastern province of Sistan and Balouchestan while other members and operatives have been detained outside the province by Iran's intelligence forces.
"The defendants have confessed that some of them had been in direct contact with Mossad agents," Shamsabadi emphasized.
He said the case is currently under preliminary investigation and that an indictment would be filed and sent to court soon.
The official did not specify the nationalities of the agents. 
In a statement on April 20, Iran’s Intelligence Ministry announced the arrest of the three Mossad agents in Sistan and Balouchestan.
It said at the time that the spies were involved in disseminating classified information and documents, and noted that the trio had been arrested upon a judicial order.
Iranian nuclear scientists have been the target of the western and Israeli spy agencies' assassination attempts in recent years.
Iranian nuclear scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh's car was targeted by an explosion and machinegun fire in Damavand's Absard 40 kilometers to the East of Tehran on November 27, 2020.
The nuclear scientist and one of his companions were immediately taken to a nearby hospital but he could not be saved.
In June 2012, Iran announced that its intelligence forces had identified and arrested all terrorist elements behind the assassination of the country's nuclear scientists.
"All the elements involved in the assassinations of the country's nuclear scientists have been identified and arrested," Iran's Intelligence Ministry announced in a statement.
"A number of countries, whose territories and facilities had been misused by the Mossad-backed terrorist teams, have provided the Iranian officials with relevant information," the statement added.
"Over the course of the investigations, all other elements behind the assassinations of the Iranian scientists Massoud Ali-Mohammadi, Majid Shahriari and Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan as well as Reza Qashqaei (Roshan's driver) have been apprehended," the statement read.
"Some of the perpetrators of the assassination of Dr. Fereidoun Abbasi, the current head of Iran's Atomic Energy Organization, are among those arrested," the ministry added.
According to the statement, Iran's Intelligence Ministry had detected some of Mossad's bases within the territories of one of Iran's Western neighbors, which provided training and logistical support to the terrorist networks.
In the fifth attack of its kind in two years, terrorists killed a 32-year-old Iranian scientist, Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan, and his driver on January 11, 2012.
The blast took place on the second anniversary of the martyrdom of Iranian university professor and nuclear scientist, Massoud Ali Mohammadi, who was also assassinated in a terrorist bomb attack in Tehran in January 2010.
The assassination method used in the bombing was similar to the 2010 terrorist bomb attacks against the then university professor, Fereidoun Abbassi Davani – who became the head of Iran's Atomic Energy Organization - and his colleague Majid Shahriari. While Abbasi Davani survived the attack, Shahriari was martyred.
Another Iranian scientist, Dariush Rezaeinejad, was also assassinated through the same method on 23 July 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Congratulations to you guys , you finally did it. 
The great satan and its minions have been struck .
If the news is correct then merhaba

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Iranian Ground Forces | News and Equipment


Likely captured or purchased on the black market. Not surprising since Javelins are turning up all over the dark net and in Syria in the black market.



defence.pk





Would be grateful if someone answered this post, please.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Some military commanders say it, Iraq had 100%(even more than 100%) of country resources for war and they had 20-40% of Iran's resources.they had one man to blame it on him and you know the man since they couldn't blame Mr Khomeyni .
> 
> If this method was right or wrong is up to you to decide just look at 1 decade after war and compare Iraq and Iran.


Iran budget were divided , half for war effort , half for country. the military commanders must blame themselves . if IRGC , and Army could see each others as forces that they could work with



PersianNinja said:


> Iranian Ground Forces | News and Equipment
> 
> 
> Likely captured or purchased on the black market. Not surprising since Javelins are turning up all over the dark net and in Syria in the black market.
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be grateful if someone answered this post, please.


price tag


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

رکورد تورم ماهانه شکست


گزارش مرکز آمار ایران نشان می‌دهد نرخ تورم ماهانه خرداد سال جاری با ثبت رقم 2/ 12درصد به بیشترین میزان از ابتدای انتشار آن رسیده است. این نهاد، به شکل رسمی آمار تورم ماهانه را از ابتدای دهه80 ارائه کرده است. علاوه بر تورم ماهانه، نرخ تورم نقطه به نقطه نیز با ثبت رقم 5/ 52درصد بیشترین میزان در...




donya-e-eqtesad.com










You should know exactly what is going on to decide whether this inflation is good or bad one, without this data these numbers are meaningless.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> In regards to share of service vs industry sector. for average industrial job you need to invest 15 billion Rial in Iran.but it needs less to create a job in service sector.



The larger the manufacturing sector (non-oil & -gas), the better. Job creation costs will be compensated by the massive gains stemming from such an economic structure.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> ..................................
> Unrelated side story
> 
> Today I walked into 17-18 pharmacies in different parts of my city. 3 of them were belong to popular hospitals in my area and one was Helal Ahmar's pharmacy and in all my search which took ~5hours(walked too much) I found almost nothing related to my mother's core medicine needs.(no it's not cancer related stuff).
> One guy at one of these pharmacies said they did not have this exact medicine for almost 4 months.and at Helal Ahmar I asked how long is that you don't have this specific medicine? he checked his computer and replied almost 2.5 months.
> 
> I could find similar stuff after checking ~4 pharmacies in past.(without checking hospitals and Helal Ahmar)



Hope this issue will be solved as soon as possible, inshAllah.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Sorry I couldn't rewatch it today.last time I saw it, he speaks too fast, and I hate double translation stuff French > English then English > Farsi for me
> 
> sometimes It feels something is not right or something is missing there in translation.long story short it's hard for me to follow chain of thought during watching this video.



How about a static version of the subtitles? Here it is:









English - "À partir de Marx" : conférence de Francis Cousin à Nancy - 03/09/14 | Amara


Want to caption or translate video? Our intuitive subtitle editor is free! Are your accessibility or localization needs BIG? Amara’s platform and services can help.




amara.org





Since I understand French I can vouch for the quality of the translation and it's pretty good, no worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

SalarHaqq said:


> The larger the (non-oil & -gas) manufacturing sector, the better. Job creation costs will be compensated by the massive gains stemming from such an economic structure.


Official data shows ~10% unemployment rate.
Mr Khamenei believes high skill worker that works in a different field other than his/her field, should be count as unemployment (there is no such view in government data)
Definition of unemployment is different in governments around the world.





Source is IRNA


SalarHaqq said:


> Hope this issue will be solved as soon as possible, inshAllah.


Thanks, I got it next day.After looking for it at 3 more pharmacies even another big pharmacy next to two hospitals did not have it.

I saw something interesting in this pharmacy(big one) one queue to check availability of medicines and another one to get it.I have been there few years back and there was not such invention. 


SalarHaqq said:


> How about a static version of the text? Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English - "À partir de Marx" : conférence de Francis Cousin à Nancy - 03/09/14 | Amara
> 
> 
> Want to caption or translate video? Our intuitive subtitle editor is free! Are your accessibility or localization needs BIG? Amara’s platform and services can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amara.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand French and can say the quality of the translation is rather good, no worries.


I will read this one,

For example in Farsi, deev/dev means Satan, One of the satans ,... but I got opposite of it in video.
Dehkhoda definition of deev:


----------



## SalarHaqq

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I will read this one,
> 
> For example in Farsi, deev/dev means Satan, One of the satans ,... but I got opposite of it in video.
> Dehkhoda definition of deev:
> View attachment 856081



I know. However in Hinduism, divs (devas as the Indians call them) are not considered to be malevolent, quite the opposite actually.



> *In India the devas came to be more powerful than the asuras, and the latter word eventually took on the meaning of demon*. *In Iran the reverse took place, and the daevas were denounced as demons by Zoroaster, the founder of Zoroastrianism.*











deva | religious being


deva, (Sanskrit: “divine”) Iranian daeva, in the Vedic religion of India and in later Hinduism, one of many gods, often roughly divided into sky, air, and earth divinities on the basis of their identification with the forces of nature. In the pantheistic systems that emerged by the Late Vedic...



www.britannica.com





So although etymologically the term in both languages has a single root, Iranians and Indians came to diverge as to their respective characterizations of the beings designated by this term.

Francis Cousin is referring to the Indian not to the Iranian acception. He is basically arguing that originally (before civilization i.e. in communist times) daevas weren't conceived of as gods given the absence of religion during that era.


----------



## TheImmortal

_Meanwhile Thursday, the Guard replaced the head of its intelligence arm. Cleric Hossein Taeb will be replaced by Gen. Mohammad Kazemi, the former head of the Guard's security department._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> _Meanwhile Thursday, the Guard replaced the head of its intelligence arm. Cleric Hossein Taeb will be replaced by Gen. Mohammad Kazemi, the former head of the Guard's security department._


Why? Was he spying for Israel or for his incompetence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Why? Was he spying for Israel or for his incompetence?



The latter or usual rotation. But it is unusual to rotate to the previous person.

Too many Guards dieing under his watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539972195287322624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Ukrainian troops at Zolote-Hirske, south of Lysychansk, have been completely encircled by Russian forces. This is nothing less than a complete disaster for the Ukrainians. The Russians are now 15 km away from Siversk and 8 km away from the central oil facility west of Lysychansk. If the Russians are able to advance to either of these positions, something like 20,000 Ukrainian soldiers in the area will be at risk of a full envelopment. 

In Severodonetsk, something like 1500 Ukrainian soldiers are surrounded at the Azot chemical plant in a scenario which is eerily reminiscent to the events which transpired at the Azovstal Steel Plant in Mariupol. At Azot, reportedly 20% of the Ukrainian forces are made up of foreign fighters. There are also a large number of civilians who are holed up with the Ukrainian troops there. Why civilians would take refuge at a chemical plant in the middle of a high intensity conflict, nobody is certain. However the Russians claim that the civilians are being used at "human shields" by the Ukrainians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

Guys anyone remember Eagle2009 from IMF ? 

He was like a walking talking encyclopedia of Iranian forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raghfarm007

drmeson said:


> Guys anyone remember Eagle2009 from IMF ?
> 
> He was like a walking talking encyclopedia of Iranian forces.


What about Yahya the tank comander? Anyone remember him?


----------



## TheImmortal

drmeson said:


> Guys anyone remember Eagle2009 from IMF ?
> 
> He was like a walking talking encyclopedia of Iranian forces.



Eagle did not come over. If he did he left in the early days of IMF migration when this forum was raided by Pakistani trolls and Western lackeys non stop.


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> Guys anyone remember Eagle2009 from IMF ?
> 
> He was like a walking talking encyclopedia of Iranian forces.


I remember him..I thought he was an American who was at some time stationed in Iran and knew a lot about Iranian forces and equipment..I met few of them while in Iran working for IEI..some nice and others very critical of how Imperial army was functioning..have many stories to tell but not in an open forum..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## _Nabil_

Iran’s Raisi pushes regional diplomacy as nuclear tensions rise


Tehran has seen a flurry of diplomatic activity in recent months, hosting three presidents in June alone.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## TheImmortal

Senator Says US Military Ends Up Using Fuel Sourced From Iran


United States Senator Joni Ernst (R-Iowa) has said that there is information the US military is using refined fuel sourced from Iranian crude shipments to Asia.




www.iranintl.com


----------



## WudangMaster

drmeson said:


> Guys anyone remember Eagle2009 from IMF ?
> 
> He was like a walking talking encyclopedia of Iranian forces.


He and Ayyash were very well informed indeed. It was Ayyash who pointed out the unusually low tire psi for the qaher version that did a slow taxi run a few years back. He also maintained the arkenstone website where he had tremendous expertise on Iranian armor. 
There were a few from the older forums who never made it here. I don't think Kermanshah ever came here or Behrooz Boonabi. 
Also like to give a shout out to Catsoo, hope the best for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## _Nabil_

Iran orders US to pay compensation for slain nuke scientists


A court in Iran on Thursday ordered the United States government to pay over $4 billion to the families of Iranian nuclear scientists who have been killed in targeted attacks in recent years, state-run media reported.




www.cp24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

WudangMaster said:


> He and Ayyash were very well informed indeed. It was Ayyash who pointed out the unusually low tire psi for the qaher version that did a slow taxi run a few years back. He also maintained the arkenstone website where he had tremendous expertise on Iranian armor.
> There were a few from the older forums who never made it here. I don't think Kermanshah ever came here or Behrooz Boonabi.
> Also like to give a shout out to Catsoo, hope the best for you...



Damn haven’t heard name Catsoo in forever. Those were good old days.

People grow up and move on. In case of eagle2009 he was in his 40’s at least back then so not Suprised he isn’t on forums anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

WudangMaster said:


> He and Ayyash were very well informed indeed. It was Ayyash who pointed out the unusually low tire psi for the qaher version that did a slow taxi run a few years back. He also maintained the arkenstone website where he had tremendous expertise on Iranian armor.
> There were a few from the older forums who never made it here. I don't think Kermanshah ever came here or Behrooz Boonabi.
> Also like to give a shout out to Catsoo, hope the best for you...



Yes, Ayyash was Mr. Glenn wright I remember. I think he was a Ph.D. fellow student in the USA. Others were Pasdar, Catsoo, Rouz (forum clown), Eagle2009, Emirzad, Farbod, Soheil, Mohsin, Aryobarzan, Yavar, Wudangmaster, The Immortal, Nabil. 

Names that I do not remember

- a Gaming teen who always had to say the most doomed/negative thing
- A Saudi Shia member who was a very disciplined physics student 
- A Palestinian soccer player who lived in Cyprus I think
- A funny Paky baloch man in Austrailia
- A former Artesh member who was disabled 
- Gun-loving blonde Finnis man

Those were the days, we all got older.



aryobarzan said:


> I remember him..I thought he was an American who was at some time stationed in Iran and knew a lot about Iranian forces and equipment..I met few of them while in Iran working for IEI..some nice and others very critical of how Imperial army was functioning..have many stories to tell but not in an open forum..lol



I didnt know about his stint in Iran. He just vanished from all internet forums some years back. is he alright? we used to have elongated discussions on IMF. 

Very nice to know about your experience in IEI. Do you think it's a capable enough entity to provide Iran with radars, avionics, etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

drmeson said:


> Yes, Ayyash was Mr. Glenn wright I remember. I think he was a Ph.D. fellow student in the USA. Others were Pasdar, Catsoo, Rouz (forum clown), Eagle2009, Emirzad, Farbod, Soheil, Mohsin, Aryobarzan, Yavar, Wudangmaster, The Immortal, Nabil.
> 
> Names that I do not remember
> 
> - a Gaming teen who always had to say the most doomed/negative thing
> 
> - A Saudi Shia member who was a very disciplined physics student
> - A Palestinian soccer player who lived in Cyprus I think
> - A funny Paky baloch man in Austrailia
> - A former Artesh member who was disabled
> - Gun-loving blonde Finnis man
> 
> Those were the days, we all got older.


-Was the gaming teen Aryana? I was actually thinking about him earlier and hoping he survived that past few years considering sweden's policies.
-There was Yaghoot from the older idf .net forum run by Sukhoi30; Yaghoot was a retired IRIAF pilot who flew an F5 in the 1990s. He was never in IMF though.
-There was also Jonk in IMF who was a veteran of the holy defense and highly respected for his service. I don't know if he was disabled though.
-The Finnis man is Mustavaris; an overall cool guy, miss him.
-There is also gomig21 who sometimes comes here once or twice a year; he was most active in the idf .net days. 

Loved Rouz's posts and am in agreement with him when it comes to a certain plant that he was quite fond of... 
I also think of Soheil almost every time I open the numerous threads in this forum that he created and are most visited; I mainly worry that he survived the past few years.
Even Arian in this forum has been quiet for a while and I wonder & worry the same thing; did that filthy virus get any of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

WudangMaster said:


> -Was the gaming teen Aryana? I was actually thinking about him earlier and hoping he survived that past few years considering sweden's policies.
> -There was Yaghoot from the older idf .net forum run by Sukhoi30; Yaghoot was a retired IRIAF pilot who flew an F5 in the 1990s. He was never in IMF though.
> -There was also Jonk in IMF who was a veteran of the holy defense and highly respected for his service. I don't know if he was disabled though.
> -The Finnis man is Mustavaris; an overall cool guy, miss him.
> -There is also gomig21 who sometimes comes here once or twice a year; he was most active in the idf .net days.
> 
> Loved Rouz's posts and am in agreement with him when it comes to a certain plant that he was quite fond of...
> I also think of Soheil almost every time I open the numerous threads in this forum that he created and are most visited; I mainly worry that he survived the past few years.
> Even Arian in this forum has been quiet for a while and I wonder & worry the same thing; did that filthy virus get any of them...



- Yes yes Aryana, he was just a typical teen. Members used to tease him lots for his negative or fearful way of thinking.
- Yaghoot I remember from IDF. He had so much inside scoop from IRIAF. He disliked Abbas Babaei a lot. I think I first heard of the APQ-153 upgradation of F-5E/F in IRIAF from him that increased the search range.
- If Jonk is the same fellow then he was a retired vet from artesh aviation (helis). I think he once mentioned his legs not working.
- Yes Mustavaris I remember
- GOMIG21 is an ex MIG-21 pilot of Egyptian AF. Fully active here on Egyptian forces thread.
- Soheil comes here often
- Rouz was sick for some time, he posted his pics on the bed

I was finishing my Doctorate at that time so in the end days, I just stopped coming. I emerged here much later but initially just to troll anti-Iran people here with DNA plots lol. I still do that sometimes here when I am bored.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster

drmeson said:


> - Yaghoot I remember from IDF. He had so much inside scoop from IRIAF. He disliked Abbas Babaei a lot. I think I first heard of the APQ-153 upgradation of F-5E/F in IRIAF from him that increased the search range.


 I remember him stating that IRIAF spent $2 billion in the 1990s on upgrading the tomcat fleet and this was long before the AM standard that they are currently working on. That 1990s upgrade is probably the reason they are still around till now and can undergo another major refit to the AM standard. 


drmeson said:


> - GOMIG21 is an ex MIG-21 pilot of Egyptian AF. Fully active here on Egyptian forces thread.


I had no idea he actually flew that aircraft, I just thought he loved it for the looks or something! lol!


----------



## drmeson

WudangMaster said:


> I remember him stating that IRIAF spent $2 billion in the 1990s on upgrading the tomcat fleet and this was long before the AM standard that they are currently working on. That 1990s upgrade is probably the reason they are still around till now and can undergo another major refit to the AM standard.
> 
> I had no idea he actually flew that aircraft, I just thought he loved it for the looks or something! lol!



- Yeah I remember him saying that some airframes were metallurgically brought to almost 0 hour life status which is one reason they might see 2035. Also, that IRIAF deemed MIG-29 to be much inferior to Tomcats even in WVR.

- We can ask him directly hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jauk

Very unfortunate quake disaster. I wish the very best for Afghanistan. Some help arriving from us: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539969417018105857

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

jauk said:


> Very unfortunate quake disaster. I wish the very best for Afghanistan. Some help arriving from us:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539969417018105857


Are those carpets on the top of the supplies in the truck?


----------



## _Nabil_

thesaint said:


>


3-0 !!!

US is ranked 7, Iran 10, Tunisia 14😊

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> Very nice to know about your experience in IEI. Do you think it's a capable enough entity to provide Iran with radars, avionics, etc?


The IEI of today is many orders of magnitude bigger than when I was working there in late 70s..at the time it was mostly repair and overhaul ..the company was very young only few years under the belt..The Iranian staff were graduates from all over ..UK, US, Australia, I was the only one from Canada..We also had Iranian university graduates... superb technical people and better engineers than most of the foreign university graduates ...and then there were American defence contractors from all over the US ..mostly California..but unlike Saudi Arabia where they all had to live in encampments, the Americans in Iran lived amongst general population and mingled with us..great and friendly people .

To answer your question..from what I saw then and what I have seen on their products from outside( we only see the tip of the iceberg from outside) they can do any Opto/Electronics related project. Just give them the funding and orders to proceed . I can see the same thing about HESA...I see the funding and lack of decisive decision making at the top as the biggest impediment ..Thank God Raisi went to HESA, saw what they can do and made the decision on the spot..now I am sure we will have that 75 seat passenger plane before his term is over.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kharral

ahaider97 said:


> Pakistan is Iran's most populous neighbor by far. I would say that Pakistan's geography is more interesting, we connect India, China, Middle East and Central Asia. Two of our neighbors China and India are the most populous countries, Pakistan itself is number 5. There's a prevalent view point in Pakistan that our fate is cursed by our geography and Pakistan is bound to remain a security state.



Our fate is not cursed by our geography, our fate is cursed by our ignorance & inaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

WudangMaster said:


> Are those carpets on the top of the supplies in the truck?


I believe so. Look like Iranian gilims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Kharral said:


> Our fate is not cursed by our geography, our fate is cursed by our ignorance & inaction.


I believe Pakistan (and India's) connection to the West are the source of conflict. Going down the path of independence like Iran will prove best. This doesn't mean there won't be any conflict--there would be some inevitably. But at least they're 'our' conflicts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Russian Ruble is currently surging, now at a 5 year high. It's really the only major global currency that is currently gaining against the US Dollar. The currencies of developing nations (India, Turkey, Brazil, South Africa, etc) all seem to be losing against the Dollar. However even the currencies of highly developed nations like the Yen of Japan or Euro or the European Union, are sliding against the Dollar. Strange times we live in.


----------



## jauk

ahaider97 said:


> Our elite can't break the spell of western superiority over their mind including the Army as it is the same institution that was formed by the British to subdue the Indian subcontinent. Iran got lucky with Sayed Khomeini, otherwise Shah was also a western tool.


Correct. And that’s where the people come in. As long as the status quo is tolerable they won’t. Note, the Iranian revolution unlike many others was not economically based but based on culture, religion, and patriotism. Where are Pakistan and India today in that regard? Hard to revolt iwhile in poverty. But the time will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kharral

jauk said:


> I believe Pakistan (and India's) connection to the West are the source of conflict. Going down the path of independence like Iran will prove best. This doesn't mean there won't be any conflict--there would be some inevitably. But at least they're 'our' conflicts.




Indian polity’s greatest achievement post partition was making sure the army stayed in its place. They had realised the army was the scum of the society & had it not been for these mercenaries the crown wouldn’t have won over subcontinent. A weak army cost India a few embarrassments in the short time but it enjoys the long term benefits today. 

Reverse is the case with Pakistan, with the passage of time it’s gotten even worse & today our situation is worse than a destabilised colony. 

Institutions left behind by East India company are still to this day loyal servants of East India company & they ll remain so until the people of these provinces subdue them and stamp their authority over them.

Pakistani society however is far too fragmented to come to a consensus about the root cause of its miseries & unite in its efforts against this cancer.



ahaider97 said:


> Our elite can't break the spell of western superiority over their mind including the Army as it is the same institution that was formed by the British to subdue the Indian subcontinent. Iran got lucky with Sayed Khomeini, otherwise Shah was also a western tool.



Our elite will never break the spell of western superiority because they think themselves to be a part of the west. To be fair, they pretty much are a part of the west & that too the very worst of the west. 

There is no reformation possible with them, it wasn’t possible in China & Iran & it isn’t possible with us either. The Chinese butchered their elite, the Iranians had to butcher their elite & we ll have to do the same with ours. 

The sooner it’s done, the better it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor




----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

I fookin love this pic




Though india has made a " light combat helicopter. To fight in high altitude 




This one is the work horse for the army 
The above three are for air force .



Kharral said:


> Indian polity’s greatest achievement post partition was making sure the army stayed in its place. They had realised the army was the scum of the society & had it not been for these mercenaries the crown wouldn’t have won over subcontinent. A weak army cost India a few embarrassments in the short time but it enjoys the long term benefits today.
> 
> Reverse is the case with Pakistan, with the passage of time it’s gotten even worse & today our situation is worse than a destabilised colony.
> 
> Institutions left behind by East India company are still to this day loyal servants of East India company & they ll remain so until the people of these provinces subdue them and stamp their authority over them.
> 
> Pakistani society however is far too fragmented to come to a consensus about the root cause of its miseries & unite in its efforts against this cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Our elite will never break the spell of western superiority because they think themselves to be a part of the west. To be fair, they pretty much are a part of the west & that too the very worst of the west.
> 
> There is no reformation possible with them, it wasn’t possible in China & Iran & it isn’t possible with us either. The Chinese butchered their elite, the Iranians had to butcher their elite & we ll have to do the same with ours.
> 
> The sooner it’s done, the better it is.


You think Indian army didn't try to get power ?
Popular generals like thimaya were put in place by sending them out as ambassadors or making them head of a obscure tobacco farm in south india, hehe .
Story goes , once Nehru visited thimaya , who was field marshal , then.
He asked him about drawers in his office and what papers were kept in each one of them .
When he asked about last drawer, thimaya jokingly replied , " here are my plans for a coup against you " he was sent out immediately.


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

jauk said:


> Correct. And that’s where the people come in. As long as the status quo is tolerable they won’t. Note, the Iranian revolution unlike many others was not economically based but based on culture, religion, and patriotism. Where are Pakistan and India today in that regard? Hard to revolt iwhile in poverty. But the time will come.


Neither Pakistan nor India will see a revolution , I guarantee you that .
People too busy in their daily lives to care about to be very honest


----------



## drmeson

aryobarzan said:


> The IEI of today is many orders of magnitude bigger than when I was working there in late 70s..at the time it was mostly repair and overhaul ..the company was very young only few years under the belt..The Iranian staff were graduates from all over ..UK, US, Australia, I was the only one from Canada..We also had Iranian university graduates... superb technical people and better engineers than most of the foreign university graduates ...and then there were American defence contractors from all over the US ..mostly California..but unlike Saudi Arabia where they all had to live in encampments, the Americans in Iran lived amongst general population and mingled with us..great and friendly people .
> 
> To answer your question..from what I saw then and what I have seen on their products from outside( we only see the tip of the iceberg from outside) they can do any Opto/Electronics related project. Just give them the funding and orders to proceed . I can see the same thing about HESA...I see the funding and lack of decisive decision making at the top as the biggest impediment ..Thank God Raisi went to HESA, saw what they can do and made the decision on the spot..now I am sure we will have that 75 seat passenger plane before his term is over.
> ​



Woooh, I had no idea you were this experienced. You have my respects.

Do you think if IEI wants to create a Grifo-E level AESA radar and 4.5 - 5.0 Gen avionics for fighters, after what they showed for Kowsar, would they be able to create it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Kharral said:


> Indian polity’s greatest achievement post partition was making sure the army stayed in its place. They had realised the army was the scum of the society & had it not been for these mercenaries the crown wouldn’t have won over subcontinent. A weak army cost India a few embarrassments in the short time but it enjoys the long term benefits today.
> 
> Reverse is the case with Pakistan, with the passage of time it’s gotten even worse & today our situation is worse than a destabilised colony.
> 
> Institutions left behind by East India company are still to this day loyal servants of East India company & they ll remain so until the people of these provinces subdue them and stamp their authority over them.
> 
> Pakistani society however is far too fragmented to come to a consensus about the root cause of its miseries & unite in its efforts against this cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Our elite will never break the spell of western superiority because they think themselves to be a part of the west. To be fair, they pretty much are a part of the west & that too the very worst of the west.
> 
> There is no reformation possible with them, it wasn’t possible in China & Iran & it isn’t possible with us either. The Chinese butchered their elite, the Iranians had to butcher their elite & we ll have to do the same with ours.
> 
> The sooner it’s done, the better it is.


Viva la Revolucion.



Blueindian said:


> Neither Pakistan nor India will see a revolution , I guarantee you that .
> People too busy in their daily lives to care about to be very honest


I don’t believe that. Justice eventually wins. I wish my very best to our friends in India and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharral

ahaider97 said:


> It's not poverty, it's internal divisions. Let me give you an example. Pakistanis are sometimes proud that they don't vote religious parties into power. But it's not because they're secular it's the fact that Pakistanis are divided into Barelvi, Deobandi, Shia, Ahle Hadees etc. and no one group will ever let other into power hence the stalemate. Same goes with ethnic divisions too. The only reason we were able to get Pakistan in the first place was that we all agreed that no matter what we'll keep fighting with each other but will not let hindu rule over us. After we got Pakistan we went back to our old ways. There's very few things we all agree on but how should we run our country is not one of them. We are waiting for a new political class to emerge to change the status quo. Some though that Imran Khan was it but he failed. But this cant go on forever, either we'll somehow unite or we will disintegrate like what happened with Bangladesh. In my opinion there's still hope.
> 
> @Kharral



ALLAH’s mercy has carried us this far but the way Murtads & Munafiqs are herding us towards Hell, I see Bangladesh 2.0 not so far in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kharral

Blueindian said:


> View attachment 856512
> 
> I fookin love this pic
> View attachment 856513
> 
> Though india has made a " light combat helicopter. To fight in high altitude
> View attachment 856514
> 
> This one is the work horse for the army
> The above three are for air force .
> 
> 
> You think Indian army didn't try to get power ?
> *Popular generals like thimaya were put in place by sending them out as ambassadors or making them head of a obscure tobacco farm in south india, hehe .
> Story goes , once Nehru visited thimaya , who was field marshal , then.
> He asked him about drawers in his office and what papers were kept in each one of them .
> When he asked about last drawer, thimaya jokingly replied , " here are my plans for a coup against you " he was sent out immediately.*



There you have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Economy
Jun 24, 2022, 9:00 PM
Russia urges Iran to export construction materials: Safari​




TEHRAN, Jun. 24 (MNA) – The Iranian Deputy Foreign Minister for Economic Diplomacy Affairs announced that Russian Federation has called on Iran to export construction materials to this country.
Referring to the recent visit of Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov to Tehran and determination of the two countries to expand trade and economic ties, Safari stated that Iran has established good cooperation with Russia in the fields of trade, transit, energy, etc.
In the trade sector, the two countries of Iran and Russia are determined to increase their bilateral ties by $5 billion, he said, adding that the two countries also are cooperating with each other in the field of oil and gas swap deal.
In the sector of transit, it is scheduled that a high-ranking delegation of the country will visit Russia in the very near future to expand bilateral cooperation in the relevant field, Safari added.
Elsewhere in his remarks, the deputy foreign minister said that Russia has called on officials of the country to export building materials since this country has a high demand to the construction materials.
For this reason, it (Russia) has submitted a list of the construction materials it needs, he said, adding that a delegation will be dispatched to the Russia in order to consult with Russian officials on the issue.


No arms deals? Fûck the Russians, they don't want to make S.A insecure....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

jauk said:


> I chuckle when I see those who seriously have bought into their local propaganda that Ukraine is somehow going to survive this in any shape or form. 😀


Throw back Friday and still chuckling:









Ukraine to Retreat From Key City as Russian Push Gains Traction


Ukrainian troops will pull back from Sievierodonetsk, according to a senior local official, as Russia concentrates its forces to capture a city that became a key target in the Kremlin’s war effort after its failed assault on Kyiv.




www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> Woooh, I had no idea you were this experienced. You have my respects.
> 
> Do you think if IEI wants to create a Grifo-E level AESA radar and 4.5 - 5.0 Gen avionics for fighters, after what they showed for Kowsar, would they be able to create it ?


Second generation avionics and AESA radar for aircraft is almost a given if you ask me...Remember Lockheed Martin is not the only ones with skunk works ..Iran has equivalent of DARPA and I am sure Iranian skunk works is a good possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> Second generation avionics and AESA radar for aircraft is almost a given if you ask me...Remember Lockheed Martin is not the only ones with skunk works ..Iran has equivalent of DARPA and I am sure Iranian skunk works is a good possibility.


It’s called سپند I believe:






Organization of Defensive Innovation and Research - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



aryobarzan said:


> Second generation avionics and AESA radar for aircraft is almost a given if you ask me...Remember Lockheed Martin is not the only ones with skunk works ..Iran has equivalent of DARPA and I am sure Iranian skunk works is a good possibility.



With you an experienced engineer saying this, I think it leaves us with no doubt that the future of Iranian combat aviation is bright.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> View attachment 856596
> 
> 
> View attachment 856597



Lavrov: Israeli targeting of Damascus airport is very dangerous​
By Al Mayadeen English
Source: Agencies
23 Jun 15:20
*Iranian Foreign Minister Hossein Amir-Abdollahian discusses with his Russian counterpart Sergey Lavrov a number of political, economic and regional files.*

Iran praised Russia's backing for Tehran's positions in the Vienna talks, with the Iranian foreign minister expressing hope that Washington's sense of realism would move the negotiations closer to a final accord.

Iranian FM Hossein Amir-Abdollahian's words came during a joint press conference with Sergey Lavrov, the foreign minister of Russia, on Thursday in Tehran where they revealed both sides discussed arrangements for the Vienna talks about the JCPOA.

Expressing hope for the resumption of the nuclear negotiations in the near future, the Iranian foreign minister said, “I hope we could reach the final point of an agreement in the near future with the American party’s realism.”

He also pointed out that Lavrov had reiterated Russia's support for Iran's political views and for the JCPOA negotiations leading to a final agreement.

China, Russia friendly allies​Amir-Abdollahian hailed friendly nations including Russia and China for opposing a recent anti-Iran resolution put forth by the US and the European troika at the International Atomic Energy Agency.

“We also praise Russia’s constant support for the continuation of works at the International Atomic Energy Agency and for the Islamic Republic of Iran’s regional interests and stances,” the top Iranian diplomat stated.

Amir-Abdollahian cited his discussions with Lavrov over the "political howling" of the Israeli occupation and claimed that the region will not allow "Israel" to endanger security, stability, and advancement.

He also voiced the expectation that a summit between Iran, Russia, and Turkey will take place in Tehran as part of bilateral negotiations and the Astana format. The Russian foreign minister stated that Moscow and Tehran are committed to deepening their ties.

*New agreements *​Lavrov urged for new forms of collaboration in the energy sector, transportation, agriculture, financing, and customs matters, citing an increase of 80% in the annual trade exchanges between Russia and Iran, which stood at about $4 billion in the previous year.

He emphasized that the US should not be permitted to alter international norms, the foundations of the UN Charter, or the equality of states' sovereignties, and he added that Moscow and Tehran reject the unilateral US sanctions that are in violation of the UN Charter.

Lavrov stated that the goal of the JCPOA talks is to correct the error that the US made.

Washington and JCPOA​The Russian foreign minister highlighted that the JCPOA should be renewed in its original form as in 2015, without any extra subjects, and deplored the US for breaking international law by exiting the nuclear deal and the UNSC Resolution approving it.

Donald Trump, who was US president at the time, announced the US' exit from the Iran nuclear agreement in 2018.

Talks on the resurrection of the JCPOA started in Vienna, Austria, after current-US President Joe Biden expressed a desire to rejoin the accord.

After eight rounds of negotiations to return the JCPOA to its original shape and bring the US back into the accord owing to external considerations, a pause was taken in Vienna on March 11, 2022. The Vienna negotiations had already neared their conclusion and were anticipated to be finished by the end of February prior to that.

The wording of the agreements achieved, which is roughly 20 pages long and outlines additional procedures to resume the nuclear accord in its original form, was agreed upon.

Some countries violate UN resolutions in Syria​Lavrov explained that, "We focused on economic issues and the development of bilateral relations, as well as the illegal US steps against Russia and Iran."

He added that "some countries impede the implementation of United Nations resolutions on Syria within the framework of the Astana talks," adding that Moscow stressed the need to implement UN Resolution 2254 related to the Syrian settlement, calling also to discuss the recent targeting of Damascus International Airport at the United Nations.

"Unfortunately, the latest incident is very dangerous. It was an attack on a civilian airport that effectively grounded this airport for several weeks, not to mention the problems that arose due to the inability to deliver humanitarian supplies by air."

Lavrov considered that "Washington acts irregularly on any file, not only in the Iranian nuclear file," adding that "US policy today is provoking conflicts and crises, and we see this in its initiative to establish a missile shield in the Middle East."









Lavrov: Israeli targeting of Damascus airport is very dangerous


Iranian Foreign Minister Hossein Amir-Abdollahian discusses with his Russian counterpart Sergey Lavrov a number of political, economic and regional files.




english.almayadeen.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Kharral said:


> There you have it.


In india civilian bureaucracy is very strong 
The third most powerful guy after pm and home minister is the cabinet secretary of india .
Not some general , guess the reason why india has not appointed any cds yet ?
Indias first defense minister was hell bent on humiliating army brass , we lost 62 war with a disaster but in the long run, it didn't matter much .
India has seen no field marshall either after sam manekshaw



jauk said:


> Viva la Revolucion.
> 
> 
> I don’t believe that. Justice eventually wins. I wish my very best to our friends in India and Pakistan.


Justice?
Hehe large no of CASES are pending in courts, the judges are slow and steady .
Even slower than a snail


----------



## Kharral

Blueindian said:


> In india civilian bureaucracy is very strong
> The third most powerful guy after pm and home minister is the cabinet secretary of india .
> Not some general , guess the reason why india has not appointed any cds yet ?
> *Indias first defense minister was hell bent on humiliating army brass , we lost 62 war with a disaster but in the long run, it didn't matter much .
> India has seen no field marshall either after sam manekshaw*
> 
> 
> Justice?
> Hehe large no of CASES are pending in courts, the judges are slow and steady .
> Even slower than a snail



That’s what I am talking about.


----------



## jauk

Waterless agriculture in Khorasan:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

طالبان همچنان آب رو بر روی ایران بسته
باز برای طالبان پیرهن بدرید​


----------



## aryobarzan

Random photos of Iran:

Damavand peak near Tehran











Nice shot of Milad tower





Lali bridge over Karun river













Train stop north of Iran





Ancient Kha-joo!! bridge Isfahan













Bushehr Unit No1:





Kafarin gorge









Azerbiajan Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

aryobarzan said:


> Random photos of Iran:
> 
> Damavand peak near Tehran
> 
> View attachment 856656
> 
> View attachment 856657
> 
> 
> Nice shot of Milad tower
> View attachment 856658
> 
> 
> Lali bridge over Karun river
> View attachment 856660
> 
> View attachment 856659
> 
> View attachment 856661
> 
> 
> Train stop north of Iran
> View attachment 856662
> 
> 
> Ancient Kha-joo!! bridge Isfahan
> View attachment 856664
> 
> View attachment 856666
> 
> View attachment 856667
> 
> 
> Bushehr Unit No1:
> View attachment 856665
> 
> 
> Kafarin gorge
> View attachment 856670
> 
> View attachment 856671
> 
> 
> Azerbiajan Iran
> View attachment 856673


Khoobsurat



Kharral said:


> That’s what I am talking about.


Sir ji since you are talking about military coups etc .
I must say that, had Muhammad Ali jinnah lived for few more years, pakistan would not have seen military rule at all .
In my opinion , regardless of his religious bent , he was a english educated person, wasn't he ?
He would have pressed hard and steered Pakistan the same way Nehru did for India, civilian institutions must have been strengthend .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540588825940033539


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Lali bridge over Karun river


interesting visual distortion , in the first and 3rd picture it seems the bridge bowed upward but in the 2nd picture it seems it bowed dowward

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
7


----------



## _Nabil_

QWECXZ said:


> View attachment 856909​


Chinese officials have Tweeters accounts too.

Is Tweeter banned in China and Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

_Nabil_ said:


> Chinese officials have Tweeters accounts too.
> 
> Is Tweeter banned in China and Iran?


Yup, it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Someone in an other thread claims that these Turkish Ground combat vehicles are Israeli and built under license...I do not know..but they look very similar..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541331940774649856

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jauk

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541331940774649856


A new acronym is in order. No doubt IBRICS is the best choice. Anyone?


----------



## TheImmortal

Cyberattack against Iran’s steel company









Cyberattack forces Iran steel company to halt production


DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — One of Iran’s major steel companies said Monday it was forced to halt production after being hit by a cyberattack that also targeted two other plants, apparently marking one of the biggest such assaults on the country’s strategic industrial sector in recent memory.




t.co






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541365283557974016


----------



## aryobarzan

jauk said:


> A new acronym is in order. No doubt IBRICS is the best choice. Anyone?


How about BRIICS...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> Cyberattack against Iran’s steel company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberattack forces Iran steel company to halt production
> 
> 
> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — One of Iran’s major steel companies said Monday it was forced to halt production after being hit by a cyberattack that also targeted two other plants, apparently marking one of the biggest such assaults on the country’s strategic industrial sector in recent memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541365283557974016


They must have hacked the PLC codes that control many of the industrial processes....PLC codes are in non erasable PROMS how they do it is the same method they used on centrifuges and Siemens PLCs...my guess only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Cyberattack against Iran’s steel company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberattack forces Iran steel company to halt production
> 
> 
> DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — One of Iran’s major steel companies said Monday it was forced to halt production after being hit by a cyberattack that also targeted two other plants, apparently marking one of the biggest such assaults on the country’s strategic industrial sector in recent memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541365283557974016


BenSuzie has become the hand parrot of Saudi international. But that parrot is colorful with a bent beak. We see them on the Islands. All. The. Time.


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> They must have hacked the PLC codes that control many of the industrial processes....PLC codes are in non erasable PROMS how they do it is the same method they used on centrifuges and Siemens PLCs...my guess only



These are the photos the “hacking group” (probably a front for a nation state) posted.












Does this align with your theory?


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> These are the photos the “hacking group” (probably a front for a nation state) posted.
> 
> View attachment 857309
> 
> View attachment 857310
> 
> 
> 
> Does this align with your theory?


when you rely on imported controllers , this is bound to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> when you rely on imported controllers , this is bound to happen



True, but if the plant is online connected to Internet with inadequate safeguards in place then it doesn’t matter if software is foreign or Iranian.

Have to see if this was back door intrusion or if this was simply a case of lackluster safeguards when connected to open web. Even the military has been seen with Windows XP on their computers.


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> These are the photos the “hacking group” (probably a front for a nation state) posted.
> 
> View attachment 857309
> 
> View attachment 857310
> 
> 
> 
> Does this align with your theory?


It appears they have full access to the process control user interface and understand how a furnace operates in a steel mill...that part requires Subject Matter Expert..which is beyond a simple hack group..so yes this is several expertise brought together...they also have Camera control to record the furnace camera while they change parameters of the process..for sure a state involvement required..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> True, but if the plant is online connected to Internet with inadequate safeguards in place then it doesn’t matter if software is foreign or Iranian.
> 
> Have to see if this was back door intrusion or if this was simply a case of lackluster safeguards when connected to open web. Even the military has been seen with Windows XP on their computers.


if they use any windows , it means there are a dozen backdoor there.
but it seems they will die if they use an Os that they have access to its source code


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> if they use any windows , it means there are a dozen backdoor there.
> but it seems they will die if they use an Os that they have access to its source code



How secure are the various Linux Based OS?


----------



## DoubleYouSee

jauk said:


> A new acronym is in order. No doubt IBRICS is the best choice. Anyone?


the name won't be changed.it just changed after South africa became a member.but they dont change it anylonger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> How secure are the various Linux Based OS?


they can't have back doors as all the codes are open and everybody can see if there is a back door. and the community is a little sensitive on this matter, but as all codes written by humans they may be errors and bugs in codes , that usually get fixed fast when they are found.
so i say it would be a lot safer than mac or windows eco system
another thing is , that user even system administrator don't have high privilege when working with system and they get root access only when needed it , so chance of damaging the security without knowing is lot less


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541500462767144962^ Is it just me or why does the Turkish president always look like a puppy that was left outside in the rain to me?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Iran claims Saudi Arabia is ready for more direct bilateral talks


The last direct talks between Riyadh and Tehran were held in April, as the two sides mull over a rapprochement.




www.aljazeera.com













Iraqi PM Mustafa al-Kadhimi in Iran after MBS visit


Iraqi leader is trying to facilitate the re-establishment of ties between Iran and Saudi Arabia.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541500462767144962^ Is it just me or why does the Turkish president always look like a puppy that was left outside in the rain to me?



He thinks he’s Sultan of all Turkic races. He also isn’t fond of Iran too much these days. 



_Nabil_ said:


> Iran claims Saudi Arabia is ready for more direct bilateral talks
> 
> 
> The last direct talks between Riyadh and Tehran were held in April, as the two sides mull over a rapprochement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi PM Mustafa al-Kadhimi in Iran after MBS visit
> 
> 
> Iraqi leader is trying to facilitate the re-establishment of ties between Iran and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com



While at the same time Baboon Arabia seeks to establish a Middle East version of NATO to contain Iran with help of Israelis?

What good are talks under such circumstances?

They have Chinese helping them build long range missiles and fuel mixtures plants and then complain about Iran’s missiles. 

They have a nuclear program (again with Chinese aid) and complain about Iran’s.

You cannot reason with these Wahhabis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> You cannot reason with these Wahhabis.


You can. Remember what Mohammad Ali Pasha did to the saudis when they rebelled in his era? Pretty much stomped their heads in with a brutishness rarely seen otherwise.

Same should have been done to saddam's horde of invading arabs. I blame Ayatollah Khomeini for the harshness of that war - he prevented the Iranian Armed Forces from conducting war in the same brutish manner with chemical weapons against iraqi cities and even went so far as to prohibit attacks and ambushes at night.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## drmeson

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541500462767144962^ Is it just me or why does the Turkish president always look like a puppy that was left outside in the rain to me?



jesus ROFL


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

ahaider97 said:


> And thanks to that, Iran today has friends in Iraq.


They would have them anyway. Badr Organization was HQed in Iran at the time and committed to the front with it's fighters alongside the Iranian Armed Forces.

Iran's mistake was to not march into villages and offer them two options - surrender and join us or get sacked and butchered.



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541500462767144962^ Is it just me or why does the Turkish president always look like a puppy that was left outside in the rain to me?


He probably was told something which he can't stomach but has to go along with since he's cornered and is now sulking about it.


----------



## jauk

PersianNinja said:


> They would have them anyway. Badr Organization was HQed in Iran at the time and committed to the front with it's fighters alongside the Iranian Armed Forces.
> 
> Iran's mistake was to not march into villages and offer them two options - surrender and join us or get sacked and butchered.
> 
> 
> He probably was told something which he can't stomach but has to go along with since he's cornered and is now sulking about it.


Incorrect. Plus Iranians do not conduct themselves like animals like you would like.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

DoubleYouSee said:


> the name won't be changed.it just changed after South africa became a member.but they dont change it anylonger


The name might change. As is, it only reflects the original founders which brings us back to square one where we are today with the UN, NATO, etc. Best to dispense with limited titles ...even the Shanghai Org suffers from this limited name. It serves no purpose but to be a blocker.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

jauk said:


> Incorrect. Plus Iranians do not conduct themselves like animals like you would like.


Which is the entire problem to begin with, thinking the scum of the earth would treat courteously and chivalrously with you.


----------



## jauk

ahaider97 said:


> Yep that's not how this stuff works. No sane country would prefer that their neighbor be in ruins. A thriving Iraq means potential business, but in case of Iraq it goes beyond that. Iraq is a very sacred country for Shias. The prosperity of Najaf, Karbala, Samarra and Baghdad is dear to all Shias.


Yes. Besides, even in combat against the ISIS savages Iranians shined. Same with Al Asad strikes. It's very hard to understand that as an observer but it's the right thing to do.

This also falls well into some theories of war. Befriend the population and maim the combatants since fixing them greatly burdens their economy and puts a full light of the horrors of war on the population. Killing combatants gets the opponents off on the cheap,

If you want a critique on the Imposed War, it's that the main Iranian population did not see it. Only the combatants and their families did.



PersianNinja said:


> Which is the entire problem to begin with, thinking the scum of the earth would treat courteously and chivalrously with you.


Again incorrect. We know we're fighting savages and have little expectations from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

jauk said:


> Again incorrect. We know we're fighting savages and have little expectations from them.


Yes, you are indeed. And you're going about it the wrong way.

You know what's the right way to do it? Look up the "Hama Massacre (1982)" and how the sunni rebellion there was suppressed. THAT is the way to do things, not by going mard-e-mard like some deluded Marzban with khinzeer al-habibitch ibn sharmouta.


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iranian Universities ranked No 1 in Islamic world.*​Prestigious "Leiden Ranking 2022" for world university rankings
The Leiden Ranking is produced by the Centre for Science and Technology Studies (CWTS) at Leiden University in the Netherlands.

*Among Islamic countries, Iran ranks first with 44 universities, Turkey ranks second with 32 universities and Egypt ranks third with 10 universities.*









Leiden Ranking: 44 Iranian universities among world’s top


TEHRAN – Leiden ranking system published the 2022 report, according to which 44 Iranian universities were among the 1,318 top universities in the world.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## drmeson

Very cool, please post it in the Iranian R&D supremacy thread too if you find the time. 




aryobarzan said:


> *Iranian Universities ranked No 1 in Islamic world.*​Prestigious "Leiden Ranking 2022" for world university rankings
> The Leiden Ranking is produced by the Centre for Science and Technology Studies (CWTS) at Leiden University in the Netherlands.
> 
> *Among Islamic countries, Iran ranks first with 44 universities, Turkey ranks second with 32 universities and Egypt ranks third with 10 universities.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leiden Ranking: 44 Iranian universities among world’s top
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – Leiden ranking system published the 2022 report, according to which 44 Iranian universities were among the 1,318 top universities in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

PersianNinja said:


> You can. Remember what Mohammad Ali Pasha did to the saudis when they rebelled in his era? Pretty much stomped their heads in with a brutishness rarely seen otherwise.
> 
> Same should have been done to saddam's horde of invading arabs. I blame Ayatollah Khomeini for the harshness of that war - he prevented the Iranian Armed Forces from conducting war in the same brutish manner with chemical weapons against iraqi cities and even went so far as to prohibit attacks and ambushes at night.





PersianNinja said:


> They would have them anyway. Badr Organization was HQed in Iran at the time and committed to the front with it's fighters alongside the Iranian Armed Forces.
> 
> Iran's mistake was to not march into villages and offer them two options - surrender and join us or get sacked and butchered.
> 
> 
> He probably was told something which he can't stomach but has to go along with since he's cornered and is now sulking about it.





PersianNinja said:


> Yes, you are indeed. And you're going about it the wrong way.
> 
> You know what's the right way to do it? Look up the "Hama Massacre (1982)" and how the sunni rebellion there was suppressed. THAT is the way to do things, not by going mard-e-mard like some deluded Marzban with khinzeer al-habibitch ibn sharmouta.


Why don't you start by removing "Persian" from your nickname, and Iranian Flag from your profile.

Dunno why Irani menbers are letting an Indian troll usurping them???

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## _Nabil_

PersianNinja said:


> Suggestion ignored, bougnoule ibn sharmouta.


Should I return the insult in Indian?

Nah, let's reply in English so everyone understand your insult :

Pajeet, smelly dirty curry drinking hairy Indian that poos in the loo, son of a Biatch.

Your reply is another proof that you aren't Iranian.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

_Nabil_ said:


> Should I return the insult in Indian?
> 
> Nah, let's reply in English so everyone understand your insult :
> 
> Pajeet, smelly dirty curry drinking hairy Indian that poos in the loo, son of a Biatch.
> 
> Your reply is another proof that you aren't Iranian.


Don't try too hard, bougnoule. Everyone knows you're mixed up with the zanj and that makes you a knuckle-dragging bootlipped stinky imbecile...but you obviously "dindu nuffinz", eh, you filthy wog?


----------



## _Nabil_

PersianNinja said:


> Don't try too hard, bougnoule. Everyone knows you're mixed up with the zanj and that makes you a knuckle-dragging bootlipped stinky imbecile...but you obviously "dindu nuffinz", eh, you filthy wog?


Pajeet, I'm not living in France to be called bougnoule, that a racist insult from racist French on Arabs living there, so get educated first....


What's this zanj, dindu nuffinz ????? I don't understand Indian ! Are you on drugs??

Stinky, filthy, imbecile,... Those are the perfect adjectives for a Pajeet popping in the street and rubbing his aerse with chiffon. So are you talking to yourself???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

PersianNinja said:


> Don't try too hard, bougnoule. Everyone knows you're mixed up with the zanj and that makes you a knuckle-dragging bootlipped stinky imbecile...but you obviously "dindu nuffinz", eh, you filthy wog?



How about you start with learning Farsi? I think that is a must for every Persian.


----------



## _Nabil_

Shawnee said:


> How about you start with learning Farsi? I think that is a must for every Persian.


He's as Persian as I'm an alien from Mars!


----------



## _Nabil_

_Nabil_ said:


> Pajeet, I'm not living in France to be called bougnoule, that a racist insult from racist French on Arabs living there, so get educated first....
> 
> 
> What's this zanj, dindu nuffinz ????? I don't understand Indian ! Are you on drugs??
> 
> Stinky, filthy, imbecile,... Those are the perfect adjectives for a Pajeet popping in the street and rubbing his aerse with chiffon. So are you talking to yourself???


Wow !! Just Googled some words he used :

Zanj : Black, what the fûck is it a problem for you if I'm black??

dindu nuffinz : derogatory, ethnic slur, neologism, offensive, A black person

Wog : offensive term of abuse for blacks or Asians

Bougnoule: (ethnic slur) wog; raghead; sandnigger; camelfucker (person of North African descent)

never seen in my life, much racism in one single post !!!

ill keep watching him after he come back from ban or use an alternative account. @PersianNinja

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal



Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> Excellent (new?) art and culture channel. Mixing the culture of the past with dynamism of modern Iran:



Is this the art and culture channel you intended to link to?

At any rate, this video was truly excellent! Thanks for the share (even if by mistake). I believe this should be reposted here.

___

*Superb presentation by an Iranian participant to the recent St. Petersburg Economic Forum about the untapped potentials and opportunities of Iran-Russia economic relations. Highly recommended viewing. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Is this the art and culture channel you intended to link to?
> 
> At any rate, the video was truly excellent! Thanks for the share (even if by mistake). I believe this should be reposted here.
> 
> ___
> 
> *Superb presentation by an Iranian participant to the recent St. Petersburg Economic Forum about the untapped potentials and opportunities of Iran-Russia economic relations. Highly recommended viewing. *


Acch, I posted incorrectly although the Jedaal channel is great. Below's my intended post from the pretty good Sam -Toh- Soo channel. It does a great job linking the old school artists who were and became patriots and revolutionaries:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542112706878214144

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

Syria joins Russia in recognizing Ukraine separatist republics


Moscow ally Syria on Wednesday recognized the independence of eastern Ukraine's two separatist republics, making it the first state other than Russia to do




www.google.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542197807427112963

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## _Nabil_

Is it ok to post jokes on this Chill Thread? 

Let's try 😁


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542086374098350080
Gender confused 😁

In the west it's a total mess !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

I hate to throw stones especially since I really don't know. But I can't help it. Comparison photo (neesheto beband deh):


jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542112706878214144

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542112706878214144
حرفی حدیثی
یک کم ایراد بگیرین پس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542112706878214144
> حرفی حدیثی
> یک کم ایراد بگیرین پس



واقعا خجالت آور پروتکل های کرونایی را رعایت نکردن . مثلا قرار سر مشق برای مردم ایران و روسیه باشند​@Shawnee now satisfied

joke aside, hope the result of the talks don't be a weapon shopping spree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542056346262061057

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Atar god of the fire

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542451098425991168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

یک تعداد از دوستان عقیده دارند که من غرب زده ام و تبلیغات غرب رویم تاثیر گذاشته
میخواستم بدونم نظر شما در مورد این پیشنهاد وزیر ارتباط که گفته اگر توی چند هفته اخیر 
وضع اینترنتتان خراب شده مشکل از همه چیز هست به غیر از فیلتر کردن ؟
به نظر شما با این علما واقعا نیازی به تحت تاثیر رسانه های غرب بودن هست


https://snn.ir/files/fa/news/1401/4/7/1723385_757.mp4



البته جهت تایید حرف ایشان اینها را همین الان خودم گرفتم











اصلا بصورت واضح نشان میده که هیچکدام از سرورها فیلتر نیست و دسترسی کاملا برقرار هست​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Historically unprecedented, nearly a full minute of standing ovation for President Raisi at the State Duma (parliament) of the Russian Federation during his trip to Moscow in January 2022!

Russia's a nation where traditional values and especially religion still mean something, in contrast to the west where religion is hardly relevant anymore socially let alone politically speaking. In this regard too, Russians are closer to us. Of note also the fact that President Raisi rightly referred to Russia as a friendly nation and government.

This by the way was censored in foreign-based, US- / PGCC-funded opposition media, and largely obfuscated by the western-apologetic reformist / moderate camps in Iran.

Video under following link: https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1329026/

Full version of seyyed Raisi's address to the State Duma:































Iran, Russia, China against NATO:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> I really liked it when he mentioned Imam Raza(AS).



Theologically and ecclesiastically speaking and even if such comparisons aren't really of much scientific value (at least when kept to such superficial levels), Orthodox Christianity is closest to Shia Islam out of all major denominations of Christianity - with its emphasis on sainthood though even less iconoclastic than Shiaism of course, as well as its multiple "popes" (comparable to the maraje' in Shia Islam). In terms of proximity with Shia Islam, Orthodoxy is then followed by Catholicism.

Protestantism is closest to Sunni Islam, while the Evangelical and in particular "Born Again" branches of non-reformed Protestantism share the most with Salafism, including sociologically to some extent (especially when it comes to converts or the "re-Islamicized").

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> My interest in geopolitics stems from my interest in eschatology, I even made a post here asking for some resources, but I guess I'll have to learn Arabic and Persian to dig deeper. I'll link my post here, see if you can help me out @SalarHaqq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> I agree. I've been saying for decades that Iranian messaging apparatus is far from sufficient. Not just for war and defense but broadly conveying the Iranian 'brand'. From culture to science and industry. To this day, Iranian technology is referred to as 'homegrown'. Like a fungus. Heh. Right...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



There are several different questions in this regard:

- Are there signs in international relations, in the big geopolitical picture, in recent events of world politics indicating that_ zohur_ is more or less imminent, based on the _revayat_?
- If yes, what should be the ideal foreign policy of the world's largest Shia Muslim nation Iran, as well as of other Islamic nations in such a day and age?
- Else, what type of foreign policy would be most conducive to hastening the reappearance of Hazrate Mahdi (a.j.)? What particular expectations are there for an Islamic government in this regard?

These are the three angles I can immediately think of. Perhaps you had another in mind?

Cannot name any specific books published in Iran on these subjects I'm afraid, for it's been a while since I surveyed the Iranian literary scene. But my guess is that such literature definitely exists.

An online search however, for terms like سیاست خارجی و مهدویت or سیاست خارجی در عصر ظهور or سیاست خارجی و ظهور etc might yield desired results. Below are some I found this way:

* Reference to a scholarly research paper titled _The Role of the Study of Mahdaviyat in the Foreign Policy of the Islamic Republic of Iran. _
Link: http://ensani.ir/fa/article/429765/

* Article by the name of _Zohur and Politics_ (in general).
Link: http://www.intizar.ir/article/259/

* Article called The Political State of the World in the Era of Zohur.
Link: https://hawzah.net/fa/Magazine/View/4227/8302/111100/

* Statements by Iranian foreign policy officials stressing that the relationship between the Islamic Republic's foreign policy and the doctrine of Mahdaviyat.
Link: https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1393/03/22/398766/

Now I can't vouch for the quality or accuracy of these, but they are examples illustrative of the material one can find online.

Also there are several popular speakers and analysts in Iran who focus on politics (including regional and international), society, culture etc, who regularly address the topic of eschatology. Video recordings of their conferences and other public interventions are present on YouTube, Aparat (main Iranian video sharing site), Twitter, Instagram and others.

Chief among these would probably be Ali Akbar Raefipour (Raefipoor), who appeals especially to the younger generations of religious Iranians and has remarkable nationwide following. You would definitely want to look up Raefipour's conferences on the end times, Hazrate Mahdi (a.j.) etc. Others are Ali Reza Pourmasoud (another young researcher), Hassan Abbassi (Abbasi), Rahimpour Azghadi. These are great men loyal to the Islamic Revolution, whose political integrity is a given.

Then you have of course alims of the hawza offering speeches on these issues. They might be a bit harder to come across online. You may also inquire about specialized literature with the offices of the maraje', most if not all maraje' have their own websites and these are trusted sources.

Or you can write to media outlets affiliated with the offices of maraje', such as Velayat TV which is managed by followers of grand ayatOllah Makarem Shirazi (I'd recommend avoiding media linked to the Shirazis - not to be confused with Makarem Shirazi, and sources featuring Afghan cleric Allahyari, because these are of sectarianist orientation and attack Sunni Islam; any others opposed to the Islamic Republic in my opinion ought to be avoided as well).

Will try to post a little bit more on denominations of Christianity and Islam at a later point inshAllah. For now, I hope this would be of some help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> Theologically and ecclesiastically speaking and even if such comparisons aren't really of much scientific value (at least when kept to such superficial levels), Orthodox Christianity is closest to Shia Islam out of all major denominations of Christianity - with its emphasis on sainthood though even less iconoclastic than Shiaism of course, as well as its multiple "popes" (comparable to the maraje' in Shia Islam). In terms of proximity with Shia Islam, Orthodoxy is then followed by Catholicism.
> 
> Protestantism is closest to Sunni Islam, while the Evangelical and in particular "Born Again" branches of non-reformed Protestantism share the most with Salafism, including sociologically to some extent (especially when it comes to converts or the "re-Islamicized").


Salam Salar 👋

I have to highly disagree with all your post and thoughts, would have skipped it if you didn't mentioned it twice.

There is nothing valuable on Orthodox Christians, Protestants,... to be compared to any Muslim branch.

Their Trinity nonsense created by churches, make actual Christianity almost a non Abraham's religion.

Mixing politics (Russian / Iran) with religion (Orthodox / Shia) is a dangerous game 🤔


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Salam Salar 👋
> 
> I have to highly disagree with all your post and thoughts, would have skipped it if you didn't mentioned it twice.
> 
> There is nothing valuable on Orthodox Christians, Protestants,... to be compared to any Muslim branch.
> 
> Their Trinity nonsense created by churches, make actual Christianity almost a non Abraham's religion.



Alaykom al-salam brother. I should have added that no matter what apparent similarities one might discern between these branches, it is important to keep in mind that Shia and Sunni Islam will always be closer, of course, than either of them will ever be to any branch of Christianity. This doesn't stand to debate.

Nor am I looking for inspiration in Christian teachings. I'm strongly opposed to ecumenism and advocate religious orthodoxy (in the sense of sticking to our own doctrine and not importing anything from elsewhere). And of course the concept of Trinity in Christianity is incompatible with Islamic views on the unicity of God.

This said, it is simply an intellectual exercise which, as I stated before is not of much scientific value, to try and find beyond the fundamental differences and incompatibilities, what incremental parallels there might be between branches of different religons. This is not something to read too much into, neither theologically nor politically, and it has no strategic implications onto itself.

Now it appears that the concept of Imamate which is specific to Shia Islam and absent from orthodox Sunni Islam (Sufi branches excluded), kind of echoes the presence of saints that the faithful may pray to in Orthodoxy and Catholicism as well as their absence from Protestantism.

Also the fact that the clergy in Protestantism is much less centralized and less hierarchically structured compared to its Catholic and Orthodox counterparts, is reminiscent of the differences between Shia and Sunni Muslim clergies, in the sense that the former has quite a tight hierarchicy and is a pretty centralized and formalized institution, while the latter tends to be less so.

And why is the Orthodox clergy, from the point of view of its structure, closest among Christian clerical institutions to the structure of the Shia Islamic clergy? Because unlike Catholicism and its one Pope, the Orthodox church has several scholars sharing the highest formalized rank within the Orthodox clerical hierarchy, not unlike the _maraje'e taghlid_ of Shia Islam.

Please note these are secondary aspects, I'm *not *discussing core doctrines here. When it comes to that, all branches of Islam are and will always be infinitely more similar to each other than any Islamic denomination is to any Christian denomination. Let me stress this explicitly. I was mentioning either structure of the clergy, or specific aspects of theology, that do not affect the basic doctrines of the two religions. Nor am I drawing any sort of conclusions from these observations.

Hope this clears it up.



_Nabil_ said:


> Mixing politics (Russian / Iran) with religion (Orthodox / Shia) is a dangerous game 🤔



Well on this, I would respectfully disagree. As I understand Islam inherently concerns itself with politics and I believe secularism is not compatible with Islamic precepts of governance. Of course this question is subject to debate among Muslims, but for me personally it is the separation of state and religion that is dangerous. We can see it in the west where this dissociation has gradually led to a vanishing of traditionally rooted religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542281084171436035
Iran said:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

I was wondering if anyone can translate the phrase that Mr. Raamiaan uses at the end of his programs on MehrAein:

"Shaad Zeed, Deer Zeed, Mehr Afsoon"

Something about happiness, something about being late or patient (more likely patient), & gravitate towards Mehr is the most of what I could interpret.


----------



## jauk

WudangMaster said:


> I was wondering if anyone can translate the phrase that Mr. Raamiaan uses at the end of his programs on MehrAein:
> 
> "Shaad Zeed, Deer Zeed, Mehr Afsoon"
> 
> Something about happiness, something about being late or patient (more likely patient), & gravitate towards Mehr is the most of what I could interpret.


I believe ‘zeed’ is a truncated form of زیستن (live or life) in Old Pahlavi. And I THINK it’s ‘Afzoon’ (افزون) which mean ‘increased’. ‘Mehr’ means ‘kindness’ (not the Arabic with the incidentally same spelling).

So I read it as:

Happy life, long life, and ever kindness. Something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542843218567614464


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542759847149670400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542866129114259458

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542848369504174080

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542898490002505729


----------



## 925boy

Is it only me that noticed that the main Ukraine war thread got locked around the same time the tide of the war turned irreversibly in Russia's favor??

REALITY IS TRUTH, lets go Russian military, finish up those cowardly rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542759847149670400



Regular criminals, not Taleban. Also the martyr was from the police force.

The culprits were trying to cross into Iranian territory illegally, Taleban don't do that. Then the event took place at the Sistan-Baluchestan section of Iran's border with Afghanistan, not in Khorasane Razavi nor Khorasane Jonubi, and Sistan-Baluchestan is where most drug smuggling routes pass through.









درگیری ماموران با اشرار مسلح در مرز افغانستان/ مرزبان«صیاد» شهید شد


در پی درگیری مرزبانان سیستان و بلوچستان با اشرار مسلح در مرز افغانستان یکی از ماموران مرزبانی به درجه رفیع شهادت نائل شد.




www.mashreghnews.ir





So the Tweet appears to be fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Regular criminals, not Taleban. Also the martyr was from the police force rather than the border guard.


I was in police force in Saravan (Sistan & Baluchestan), at the Pakistan border , when I was conscripted. police had three branch a border guard and a regular police force and traffic police , which actually was part of the regular police.
so if they say border guard it can be police , it can be IRGC , we don't have a separate border guard unit. when border is at the hand of IRGC , they are IRGC , when it is at the hand of police it's police



SalarHaqq said:


> nd Sistan-Baluchestan is where most drug smuggling routes pass through.


its the place the most amount of fuel is smuggled so it may be that.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> I was in police force in Saravan (Sistan & Baluchestan), at the Pakistan border , when I was conscripted. police had three branch a border guard and a regular police force and traffic police , which actually was part of the regular police.
> so if they say border guard it can be police , it can be IRGC , we don't have a separate border guard unit. when border is at the hand of IRGC , they are IRGC , when it is at the hand of police it's police



I see.



Hack-Hook said:


> its the place the most amount of fuel is smuggled so it may be that.



Some kind of smuggling gang it must be because they were armed. This was on the border with Afghanistan, as far as I know fuel smuggling essentially happens from the Iranian side into Pakistan whereas on the Afghan border it's more like opium and heroin entering Iran. So narcotics smugglers would be more likely.


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

I'm watching the interview currently and already I am amazed by two things that caught my immediate attention:

1) The comparisons between the an140 and the Simorgh models show how truly different and better Simorgh is in every aspect. Didn't notice the differences when I first saw the documentary in another thread but Mr. Azarmehr pointed out the differences and this interview I truly appreciate the scope of the improvements made to the design. 
From a purely aesthetic viewpoint, Simorgh is more muscular and military looking plane, whereas an140 looks feminine and puny by contrast. I can so see a flat array of radars on Simorgh acting as an awacs and definitely a replacement or supplement to the p3s. 

2) The recent tomcat crash was due to the failure of an entirely homemade copy of the tf30; which means that once the production of this engine is mastered, only an airborne aesa is needed to make anything Iran designs fly and combat worthy, even qaher at that point. 

Haven't even finished the interview yet and already missed some of the missile talk earlier.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## mohsen

I highly recommend this documentary "What Is a Woman?".








What Is a Woman? (2022) - IMDb


What Is a Woman?: Directed by Justin Folk. With Matt Walsh, Gert Comfrey, Marci Bowers, Don Sucher. Political commentator Matt Walsh explores the changing concepts of sex and gender in the digital age, particularly the transgender rights movement, transphobia, and what it means to be a woman.




www.imdb.com





It's about gender dysphoria in corrupt US (west) society, and even though it doesn't try to find the cause, yet it correctly shows the society (not genetics disorder) as the main root of homosexuality.
It's really shocking to see this f@cked up society advocates homosexuality even in schools.

Director bolds a paradox and constantly asks a very simple question from specialists 'what is a woman', yet apparently there is no answer for it in US, cause now being a man or woman or even human is a matter of choice! but choosing what!? what was the definition of woman!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Some kind of smuggling gang it must be because they were armed. This was on the border with Afghanistan, as far as I know fuel smuggling essentially happens from the Iranian side into Pakistan whereas on the Afghan border it's more like opium and heroin entering Iran. So narcotics smugglers would be more likely.


probably



WudangMaster said:


> 2) The recent tomcat crash was due to the failure of an entirely homemade copy of the tf30; which means that once the production of this engine is mastered, only an airborne aesa is needed to make anything Iran designs fly and combat worthy, even qaher at that point.


you mean they change both engine while testing it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Hack-Hook said:


> you mean they change both engine while testing it?


It would not make sense to do so because they initially tested owj along an orginal J85 in the f5s before trusting them solely for kowsar and yasin. Could it be that something else failed and caused the crash? It was a plane that had been grounded for some time and only recently put back in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## TheImmortal

WudangMaster said:


> It would not make sense to do so because they initially tested owj along an orginal J85 in the f5s before trusting them solely for kowsar and yasin. Could it be that something else failed and caused the crash? It was a plane that had been grounded for some time and only recently put back in service.



Where is proof, Iran managed to reverse engineer TF-30?



mohsen said:


> yet it correctly shows the society (not genetics disorder) as the main root of homosexuality.



Mohsen get out of the Caveman age. Homosexuality has been seen among intelligent animals and traces its roots to earliest major human civilizations.

The vast majority (if not nearly all) of homosexuality is a biochemistry issue not a environment issue.

Homosexuality in Iran exists, so does that mean the IR of Iran are turning Iranians gay? Nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Raghfarm007

Rape, murder, beastiaity... have also been common since millenia.... doesn´t mean it should be normalised in society.

The current western encouragement of these perversions cannot in anyway be seen as normal or good for any society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

There's clearly a policy by western regimes, initiated around a decade ago, to promote homosexuality, and it starts with "sexual education" programs that are now part of school curriculae for kids as young as 6, 7 or 8. Parents trying to teach their children that they should be attracted by the opposite sex are punishable by law, in the name of "non discrimination".

Also, the correlation between biological and "subjective" gender identity is being questioned and a "fluid", freely changing gender identity explicitly encouraged. This is why in the west, you can simply declare that you "feel" like being of the opposite sex (without subjecting yourself to any sex change operation or the like), and state authorities are legally obliged to document the change in your identity papers!

All of this has been theorized by so-called third generation feminists closely associated with the "LGBT movement", such as Judith Butler. The madness is referenced by the concept of gender theory. Therefore, one would need to be oblivious to these essential and unprecedented social developments to suggest that there's no difference between the west and Iran in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> There's clearly a policy by western regimes, initiated around a decade ago, to promote homosexuality, and it starts with "sexual education" programs that are now part of school curriculae for kids as young as 6, 7 or 8. Parents trying to teach their children that they should be attracted by the opposite sex are punishable by law, in the name of "non discrimination".
> 
> Also, the correlation between biological and "subjective" gender identity is being questioned and a "fluid", freely changing gender identity explicitly encouraged. This is why in the west, you can simply declare that you "feel" like being of the opposite sex (without subjecting yourself to any sex change operation or the like), and state authorities are legally obliged to document the change in your identity papers!
> 
> All of this has been theorized by so-called third generation feminists closely associated with the "LGBT movement", such as Judith Butler. The madness is referenced by the concept of gender theory. Therefore, one would need to be oblivious to these essential and unprecedented social developments to suggest that there's no difference between the west and Iran in this regard.



Homosexuality and gender fluidity are not the same topic. You have tendency to merge a bunch of similar but unrelated topics into the same argument.

Homosexuality means just that. One attraction...to ones own sex.

It exists in Iran, it exists in Afghanistan, it exists in villages to metropolitan areas all across the world who don’t even have access to western promotion of LBTQ+. It has existed long before your entire family lineage line existed. Long before America existed or Rome existed or Greek empires existed.

Given its appearance in other species and mammals. Signs point to a genetic chemistry origin, not an environment origin. Not from someone being told what gay is and suddenly wanting to be gay. Even the US military failed trying to build a “gay bomb” (yes ignorant scientists do exist)

Debate the morality of wether homosexuality should be society accepted or not. That is fine. That is one’s opinion. But denying how it arises from scientific standpoint in the human body, is just plain ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

TheImmortal said:


> Where is proof, Iran managed to reverse engineer TF-30?


It is a very extraordinary claim and one that Iran would not keep in the dark if it had mastered this engine. Maybe the project is in its infancy or it might not be a tf 30 but something close to it?


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Homosexuality and gender fluidity are not the same topic. You have tendency to merge a bunch of similar but unrelated topics into the same argument. Homosexuality means just that. One attraction...to ones own sex.
> 
> It exists in Iran, it exists in Afghanistan, it exists in villages to metropolitan areas all across the world who don’t even have access to western promotion of LBTQ+. It has existed long before your entire family lineage line existed. Long before America existed or Rome existed or Greek empires existed.
> 
> Given its appearance in other species and mammals. Signs point to a genetic chemistry origin, not an environment origin. Not from someone being told what gay is and suddenly wanting to be gay. Even the US military failed trying to build a “gay bomb” (yes ignorant scientists do exist)
> 
> Debate the morality of wether homosexuality should be society accepted or not. That is fine. That is one’s opinion. But denying how it arises from scientific standpoint in the human body, is just plain ignorance.



Read mohsen's post again, as well as the subject of that documentary: it touches upon what I expounded on, namely the way in which the LGBT lobby and its backers in the political establishment of the west are engaging in promotion of homosexuality on a large scale, in other words striving to increase its frequency in society.

Nobody's denying that in every society, a small number of people are bound to exhibit this sort of tendency. But this here is about a political program taking aim at the social norm in terms of sexual practices. Also, it's paramount to take into account the key difference between individual homosexuals who confine the manifestation of their sexual tendency to the private sphere on the one hand - which has always been the norm, and (post-)modern homosexual_ism_, a communalist and identitarian type of militancy with a specific social and political agenda on the other hand.

The "natural" occurrence of homosexuality you're referring to does not change the fact that in practically every human society throughout history, homosexuality has systematically been a marginal type of practice (in ancient Greece, it was more a case of institutionalized pederasty ie paedocriminality). Because that's what a society founded upon the nuclear family structure as well as human biology itself will inevitably generate: overwhelmingly heterosexual communities of people.

And now we have an oligarchic cabal which is trying to break apart this whole natural order, including every one of its intimately intertwined components - and yes, these are inextricably interdependent: family structure, principle of filiation, hetero-normativity, and correlation of biological and subjective gender identity as a highly dominant feature in human psychology.

The very same forces are busy instilling the notion of gender fluidity into the minds of children. Everyone should be able to see the immediate link that exists between dissociation of biological from subjective gender identity (which produces so-called gender fluidity) and disruption of hetero-normativity (the fact that heterosexual preference is most widespread by a huge margin).

This is not about whether homosexuals can be found everywhere. It's about an organized attempt from the powers-to-be to trivialize homosexuality, to pretend it is equivalent to heterosexuality in its social relevance under the pretext of resistance against "all forms of discrimination", and to "fluidify" both gender identity _and_ so-called sexual preference since these two go hand in hand, in order to destroy the fundamental foundations upon which society has traditionally rested. The goal behind this is to rip humans away from their natural points of reference, to create an amorphous mass of identity-less, manipulable zombies.

There's an extensive agenda at work and the discussion is a social and political one in essence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

WudangMaster said:


> It is a very extraordinary claim and one that Iran would not keep in the dark if it had mastered this engine. Maybe the project is in its infancy or it might not be a tf 30 but something close to it?



No, I am asking where you heard this. It was mentioned by an Iranian official?

TF30 is a 1960’s engine, so reverse engineering it wouldn’t be _impossible_ But would a very serious jump in Iran’s capability.

I remember during the Qaher unveiling, an Iranian official said they presented the Supreme Leader with the the option to attempt to reverse engineer F-14, but he said no that we should build our own design. Now I don’t know if that was just ramblings of someone trying to make Qaher F-313 unveiling look good or not. 

But I would be surprised Iran would stick an _Iranian built_ TF-30 into an F-14 without testing it quite extensively to the point it was ready for mass production. Because losing an F-14 is a very very costly thing for Iran’s airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> The vast majority (if not nearly all) of homosexuality is a biochemistry issue not a environment issue.





TheImmortal said:


> Signs point to a genetic chemistry origin, not an environment origin



Nope, completely wrong


The causes of human sexual orientation


https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/13558358.2020.1818541



*These analyses suggest that, overall, sexual orientation in homosexual people is 32% due to genetic factors, 25% due to family environment, and 43% due to specific environment*

Now we know that genes and evolution are highly linked to the environment, so a good part of that 32% of genes are from environmental factors

A new In-depth article about evolution, a must read for everyone









Do we need a new theory of evolution?


The long read: A new wave of scientists argues that mainstream evolutionary theory needs an urgent overhaul. Their opponents have dismissed them as misguided careerists – and the conflict may determine the future of biology




www.theguardian.com


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> There's clearly a policy by western regimes, initiated around a decade ago, to promote homosexuality, and it starts with "sexual education" programs that are now part of school curriculae for kids as young as 6, 7 or 8. Parents trying to teach their children that they should be attracted by the opposite sex are punishable by law, in the name of "non discrimination".
> 
> Also, the correlation between biological and "subjective" gender identity is being questioned and a "fluid", freely changing gender identity explicitly encouraged. This is why in the west, you can simply declare that you "feel" like being of the opposite sex (without subjecting yourself to any sex change operation or the like), and state authorities are legally obliged to document the change in your identity papers!
> 
> All of this has been theorized by so-called third generation feminists closely associated with the "LGBT movement", such as Judith Butler. The madness is referenced by the concept of gender theory. Therefore, one would need to be oblivious to these essential and unprecedented social developments to suggest that there's no difference between the west and Iran in this regard.


The west is Fucked up, even Jordan Peterson was yesterday banned from Twitter for his position against Lgbt






On a funny note, this American on Ltbg












الحمد لله عل نعمة الإسلام 🙏​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

_Nabil_ said:


> Nope, completely wrong
> 
> 
> The causes of human sexual orientation
> 
> 
> https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/13558358.2020.1818541
> 
> 
> 
> *These analyses suggest that, overall, sexual orientation in homosexual people is 32% due to genetic factors, 25% due to family environment, and 43% due to specific environment*



Anyone can write what they want. It’s if the wider scientific community accepts his conclusion (and supporting data) as valid.

To say that 68% of homosexuality is due to environment is quite frankly absurd pseudo science trash.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> Anyone can write what they want. It’s if the wider scientific community accepts his conclusion (and supporting data) as valid.
> 
> To say that 68% of homosexuality is due to environment is quite frankly absurd pseudo science trash.


Lolz, I gave a scientific paper based on scientific studies with tons of references, and you still deny it 😂😂

You clearly didn't read it.

So I have to drop it and believe you, come on .....

Anyway, whatever make your day .


----------



## WudangMaster

TheImmortal said:


> No, I am asking where you heard this. It was mentioned by an Iranian official?
> 
> TF30 is a 1960’s engine, so reverse engineering it wouldn’t be _impossible_ But would a very serious jump in Iran’s capability.
> 
> I remember during the Qaher unveiling, an Iranian official said they presented the Supreme Leader with the the option to attempt to reverse engineer F-14, but he said no that we should build our own design. Now I don’t know if that was just ramblings of someone trying to make Qaher F-313 unveiling look good or not.
> 
> But I would be surprised Iran would stick an _Iranian built_ TF-30 into an F-14 without testing it quite extensively to the point it was ready for mass production. Because losing an F-14 is a very very costly thing for Iran’s airforce.


It was in the interview with Azarmehr I posted earlier. I listened to the section again from 01:22:50 to 1:25:00 and He stated a home made engine was installed after extensive testing and combined with an American original on a tomcat but then crashed when I guess two indigenous engines installed? He didn't say two native engines, but that the craft crashed the day after it flew successfully with a native engine. So I'm not sure if there were 2 or 1 native made motors involved because he said that different engines were swapped in and out of that particular bird.
I also have to point that while most of what he says in the various interviews are already known in this forum and can be trusted, there are occasional claims that are not as well substantiated. 
Another example is that he says that the kowsar can launch the fakour 90, therefore the kowsar radar is on par with the awg 9...


----------



## TheImmortal

_Nabil_ said:


> Lolz, I gave a scientific paper based on scientific studies with tons of references, and you still deny it 😂😂
> 
> You clearly didn't read it.
> 
> So I have to drop it and believe you, come on .....
> 
> Anyway, whatever make your day .



Your “scientific paper” which has 1000 views (LOL) and has not been peer reviewed much less accepted by the wider scientific community. Not published in any major renowned worldwide medical journal (because it’s garbage and they wouldn’t accept this). 

Anyone can publish a “scientific paper”, I could publish one saying data shows dinosaurs were wiped out by aliens. Doesn’t mean it’s true.

It’s “tons of references” are based on Christian theology.

Here’s a few of his “references”:


Gagnon, R. A. J. _The Bible and Homosexual Practice: Texts and Hermeneutics_. Abingdon: Nashville, 2001. [Google Scholar]
Cook, C. C. H. “Science and Theology in Human Sexuality.” _Theology & Sexuality_ 24, no. 3 (2018): 183–199. doi:10.1080/13558358.2018.1459082. [Taylor & Francis Online], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]
Cerbone, A. R., and G. Danzer. “The Case of Abel: Religion as Boon and Bane for a Catholic Gay Man.” _Journal of Clinical Psychology_ 73, no. 8 (2017): 985–991. doi:10.1002/jclp.22512. [Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]
Bradshaw, W. S., T. B. Heaton, E. Decoo, J. P.Dehlin, R. V. Galliher, and K. A. Crowell. “Religious Experiences of GBTQ Mormon Males.” _Journal for the Scientific Study of Religion_ 54, no. 2 (2015): 311–329. [Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]
Cook, C. C. H. _Alcohol, Addiction and Christian Ethics_. Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 2006. [Crossref], [Google Scholar]

Which of course they don’t believe homosexuality is genetic based they believe it’s environment based or else they would have the moral dillmea of explaining why God “created” homosexuality. All the “pray the gay” crap that they spew that doesn’t work.

So no you didn’t provide a non-biased well recognized widely documented study/paper of the origins of homosexuality.

Which again even if this paper were true doesn’t explain homosexuality in the Muslim world if your argument is that western societies “produce” more homosexuals than Eastern and more specifically Muslim world due to their promotion of LGBTQ+ and acceptance of homosexuality and other gender disorders.


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> The west is Fucked up, even Jordan Peterson was yesterday banned from Twitter for his position against Lgbt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a funny note, this American on Ltbg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله عل نعمة الإسلام 🙏​



Incredible. Fact is that this deliberate social engineering we're witnessing (illustrated by the videos you shared), is increasingly becoming a major explanatory factor behind homosexuality. Because social engineers are bent on turning homosexuality into a trivialized practice so that it ceases being the highly marginal phenomenon it would otherwise remain in virtually every type of society.

To understand what motivates western regimes in doing this, it's necessary to look at the nature of the powerful lobby associated with the effort, its ideology and political program, and also how it integrates with the broader oligarchy's general project to completely uproot humans in every aspect of their identity (religious, national, and even sexual), destroy the family structure, detach people from any type of foundation so that the ultimate barriers to totalitarian control of the individual are removed. And that was my point.

Unfortunately they don't intend to spare the Muslim world either. Have you heard of UNESCO's so-called 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development? Through it, the powers-to-be are imposing LGBTism and gender theory in school curriculae of developing nations, including Islamic ones.

This is another reason why I believe theocracy is better armed than secularism to resist cultural aggression. In Iran, the Supreme Leader had to intervene in a direct manner to prevent Majles and the government, which were then controlled by Rohani's liberals, from ratifying and implementing the problematic clauses contained in the 2030 Agenda. And the Leader rarely makes use of to this kind of power.

If it wasn't for seyyed Khamenei, young children in Iran would now be shown pornographic style material under the guise of "sexual education", they would be told by school teachers that they can choose freely whether they want to be boys or girls, and that homosexuality is as regular and acceptable a practice as heterosexuality.

We can look at Russia as well: given that the government in Moscow views it as a duty to preserve their own religious tradition, it is holding its ground relatively well in this regard since it has a law which bans the advertising of homosexuality among minors, something western regimes are of course lambasting Russia for.









Russian gay propaganda law - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> Your “scientific paper” which has 1000 views (LOL) and has not been peer reviewed much less accepted by the wider scientific community. Not published in any major renowned worldwide medical journal (because it’s garbage and they wouldn’t accept this).
> 
> Anyone can publish a “scientific paper”, I could publish one saying data shows dinosaurs were wiped out by aliens. Doesn’t mean it’s true.
> 
> It’s “tons of references” are based on Christian theology.
> 
> Here’s a few of his “references”:
> 
> 
> Gagnon, R. A. J. _The Bible and Homosexual Practice: Texts and Hermeneutics_. Abingdon: Nashville, 2001. [Google Scholar]
> Cook, C. C. H. “Science and Theology in Human Sexuality.” _Theology & Sexuality_ 24, no. 3 (2018): 183–199. doi:10.1080/13558358.2018.1459082. [Taylor & Francis Online], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]
> Cerbone, A. R., and G. Danzer. “The Case of Abel: Religion as Boon and Bane for a Catholic Gay Man.” _Journal of Clinical Psychology_ 73, no. 8 (2017): 985–991. doi:10.1002/jclp.22512. [Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]
> Bradshaw, W. S., T. B. Heaton, E. Decoo, J. P.Dehlin, R. V. Galliher, and K. A. Crowell. “Religious Experiences of GBTQ Mormon Males.” _Journal for the Scientific Study of Religion_ 54, no. 2 (2015): 311–329. [Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]
> Cook, C. C. H. _Alcohol, Addiction and Christian Ethics_. Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 2006. [Crossref], [Google Scholar]
> 
> Which of course they don’t believe homosexuality is genetic based they believe it’s environment based or else they would have the moral dillmea of explaining why God “created” homosexuality. All the “pray the gay” crap that they spew that doesn’t work.
> 
> So no you didn’t provide a non-biased well recognized widely documented study/paper of the origins of homosexuality.
> 
> Which again even if this paper were true doesn’t explain homosexuality in the Muslim world if your argument is that western societies “produce” more homosexuals than Eastern and more specifically Muslim world due to their promotion of LGBTQ+ and acceptance of homosexuality and other gender disorders.


Where did I tried to explain anything or gave any argument??? I've only refuted *your claim* that homosexuality is *only* genetic related.

Even genes are influenced by environment.....

You obviously read in diagonal....









Massive Study Finds No Single Genetic Cause of Same-Sex Sexual Behavior


Analysis of half a million people suggests genetics may have a limited contribution to sexual orientation




www.scientificamerican.com







https://www.science.org/doi/full/10.1126/science.aay2726

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Read mohsen's post again, as well as the subject of that documentary: it touches upon what I expounded on, namely the way in which the LGBT lobby and its backers in the political establishment of the west are engaging in promotion of homosexuality on a large scale, in other words striving to increase its frequency in society.
> 
> Nobody's denying that in every society, a small number of people are bound to exhibit this sort of tendency. But this here is about a political program taking aim at the social norm in terms of sexual practices. Also, it's paramount to take into account the key difference between individual homosexuals who confine the manifestation of their sexual tendency to the private sphere on the one hand - which has always been the norm, and (post-)modern homosexual_ism_, a communalist and identitarian type of militancy with a specific social and political agenda on the other hand.
> 
> The "natural" occurrence of homosexuality you're referring to does not change the fact that in practically every human society throughout history, homosexuality has systematically been a marginal type of practice (in ancient Greece, it was more a case of institutionalized pederasty ie paedocriminality). Because that's what a society founded upon the nuclear family structure as well as human biology itself will inevitably generate: overwhelmingly heterosexual communities of people.
> 
> And now we have an oligarchic cabal which is trying to break apart this whole natural order, including every one of its intimately intertwined components - and yes, these are inextricably interdependent: family structure, principle of filiation, hetero-normativity, and correlation of biological and subjective gender identity as a highly dominant eventuality in human psychology.
> 
> The very same forces are busy instilling the notion of gender fluidity into the minds of children. Everyone should be able to see the immediate link that exists between dissociation of biological from subjective gender identity (which produces so-called gender fluidity) and disruption of hetero-normativity (the fact that heterosexual preference is most widespread by a huge margin).
> 
> This is not about whether homosexuals can be found everywhere. It's about an organized attempt from the powers-to-be to trivialize homosexuality, to make it as frequent as heterosexuality under the pretext of fighting against "all forms of discrimination", to spread its practice in society, and to "fluidify" both gender identity _and_ so-called sexual preference since these two go hand in hand, in order to destroy the fundamental foundations upon which society has traditionally rested. The goal behind this is to rip humans away from their natural points of reference, to create an amorphous mass of identity-less, manipulable zombies.
> 
> There's an extensive agenda at work and the discussion is a social and political one in essence.



I agree with your notion that Western Societies are overly promoting LGBTQ+ culture. But it comes from a disingenuous place.

Let me explain:

First I can only speak of the US, but the country is divided roughly in half by the conservatives who more or less hate this promotion and the liberals who more or less think society should give a stage to those who have been shunned for so long.

I will say it is tiring to be shoved LGBTQ+ information 24/7 and I am not the only one who feels this way.

I should say I am not against what one wants to believe or feel. If someone who is homosexual wishes to be homosexual I think they should have that right. We need to avoid being God in this case. Wether it is morally right to be gay or bi sexual that is for them to decide not fellow citizens.

That being said the spread of transgender, gender neutral, binary, gender fluid, identifying as a horse (a joke) that to me points to signs of mental illness. But again maybe I am not “woke” enough to accept these additions. To me there was always straight, bi sexual, and homosexual. 

Anyway back to the original topic, this LBTQ+ promotion is happening from a disingenuous place. It’s really happening from these mega companies who are promoting this as a way to gain further revenue and seem like they care about “social causes”. Quite a number of the executives of these companies are mostly conservative, yet in their press releases they promote this stuff. Very disingenuous. Only want to be seen by the public as up to date on latest issues and generate more revenue.

Hollywood has already milked this LGBTQ+ as much as they can. They thrown a character in every movie just to seem “woke”. If the story calls for LGBTQ+ character by all means put one in, but don’t try to force every movie to have some “wokeness”.

Anyway for Iran this is positive. If Western society wants to destroy its moral and fabric and stoke divisions then it only helps Iran as it weakens the empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

_Nabil_ said:


> Where did I tried to explain anything or gave any argument??? I've only refuted *your claim* that homosexuality is *only* genetic related.



I never said they were ONLY. This is what I said:



> The vast majority (if not nearly all) of homosexuality is a biochemistry issue not a environment issue.



Your scientific america article is a much more reputable source. 

But the article itself comes with caveats to explain the issue around sexual orientation.

Following taken straight from the article:



> Yet some researchers question whether the analysis, which looked at genes associated with sexual activity rather than attraction, can draw any real conclusions about sexual orientation.





> Yet some fear that such a finding could be misused “cure” homosexuality, and most research teams have shied away from tackling the topic.





> “The message should remain the same *that this is a complex behavior that genetics definitely plays a part in,*” said study co-author Fah Sathirapongsasuti, a computational biologist at genetic testing company 23andMe in Mountain View, Calif., during a press conference. The handful of genetic studies conducted in the past few decades have looked at only a few hundred individuals at most—and almost exclusively men. Other studies have linked sexual orientation with environmental factors such as hormone exposure before birth and having older brothers.



The fact that homosexuality has been observed in animals (including other mammals) points to a highly complex set of biochemistry issues.

It is not a simple as finding a single gene or handful of genes to switch off via CRISPR to “cure” homosexuality. 

To simplify: I believe that at its core it is a biochemistry issue that can be amplified by the environment. But *in absence of the required biochemistry issue/imbalance/etc. I do not believe an individual can become “homosexual” just from the environment alone.*


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> The vast majority (if not nearly all) of homosexuality is a biochemistry issue not a environment issue.


it is related to some anatomical different in brain



SalarHaqq said:


> There's clearly a policy by western regimes, initiated around a decade ago, to promote homosexuality, and it starts with "sexual education" programs that are now part of school curriculae for kids as young as 6, 7 or 8. Parents trying to teach their children that they should be attracted by the opposite sex are punishable by law, in the name of "non discrimination".


you can't teach homosexuality as you can't teach sexual preference


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> I never said they were ONLY. This is what I said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your scientific america article is a much more reputable source.
> 
> But the article itself comes with caveats to explain the issue around sexual orientation.
> 
> Following taken straight from the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that homosexuality has been observed in animals (including other mammals) points to a highly complex set of biochemistry issues.
> 
> It is not a simple as finding a single gene or handful of genes to switch off via CRISPR to “cure” homosexuality.
> 
> To simplify: I believe that at its core it is a biochemistry issue that can be amplified by the environment. But *in absence of the required biochemistry issue/imbalance/etc. I do not believe an individual can become “homosexual” just from the environment alone.*


If you have read the guardian article regarding evolution new theories and genetics you will get my point : even genetics are influenced by environment.

Regarding the rare animal homosexuality, its also an environmental issue, where power, dominance, complexed social structure, scarce occasion to mate for many species, ....

There is a lot of incest in animals, it should be implemented in our culture, behaviour, laws .... ?? Let's make incest legal ✌️

We aren't animals to act like animals, or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

_Nabil_ said:


> If you have read the guardian article regarding evolution new theories and genetics you will get my point : even genetics are influenced by environment.



No your point has shifted. It started out by saying majority of homosexuality is influenced by environment, now your viewpoint is more in line with mine (albeit still different).

You can be exposed to whatever environment you want, but without the genetic makeup that influences homosexuality (that we still don’t understand or can pinpoint)....you will not be a homosexual.

It is that easy. The military/CIA/etc have TRIED using the best scientists at their disposal to be able to convert straight men into gay men and FAILED thru various techniques/methods. It would be a powerful weapon in disabling armies.

I don’t see why this is so difficult for you to understand. The environment alone cannot turn someone gay. Nor can the environment turn someone’s genes on and off in right combination to make someone a homosexual. The genetic make up needs to already be “primed”. Just because we can’t pinpoint it doesn’t mean it doesn’t exist. We didn’t know if Black Holes even existed until the first one was indirectly detected.

And if you do some research you will see that many homosexual individuals first “knew” or “Felt” they were different long before puberty or even sexual thoughts could emerge. Very short time in environment.

The lack of research in this field should let you know it’s not something the medical community cares about. Securing funding to pinpoint sexuality is tough and pointless. Also it’s a Pandora’s box that doesn’t advance the medical advancement of humanity, but rather would open the way for fringe medical companies to attempt to reverse the effects of genetic make up that creates the opportunity for homosexuality to arise (in concert with ones environment stimulus or not). Thus it’s largely avoided at present time.



_Nabil_ said:


> There is a lot of incest in animals, it should be implemented in our culture, behaviour, laws .... ?? Let's make incest legal ✌️



That’s a huge leap comparing incest to homosexuality. They are not comparable nor should they be.

Incest was appeared in many societies especially royal bloodlines to keep the blood “pure”. However, due to our lack of medical advancement at the time we did not understand the “genetic bottleneck” that would occur. Thus as can be seen in Ancient Egypt and other societies, this led to what we now know as major birth defects in offspring. Hence one major reason it is outlawed. And probably forbidden in monotheistic holy books as well. Homosexuality does not create such birth defects nor can they even spread their genes without a surrogate.

Morality is irrelevant. Many things that are immoral (strip clubs, prostitution, gambling, etc) are still legal in many countries.

It’s not homosexuality one needs to worry about, it’s the lack of child births around the world including societies like Iran that once were the youngest in the Middle East that are no rapidly aging in demographics. It’s the climate of the earth changing at a rapid pace.

A inverted demographics pyramid can collapse modern economies. A changing earth can wreck famine and drought on a mass scale.

It’s like watching a fire slowly consume your city then being fixated on traffic violations. Makes zero sense why humanity is focused on such trivial matters when there are major existential threats happening that we continue to ignore. This is exactly what governments want you to focus on while they avoid addressing the larger problems that can one day bring their collapse. Because if they told you what could happen, widespread panic would spread like that fire consuming the city.

Tackle the existential problems first before we start chasing morality and ethics issues of society. Or else there won’t be a society to police.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543291858041937920

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cancerous Tumor




----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> I agree with your notion that Western Societies are overly promoting LGBTQ+ culture. But it comes from a disingenuous place.
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> First I can only speak of the US, but the country is divided roughly in half by the conservatives who more or less hate this promotion and the liberals who more or less think society should give a stage to those who have been shunned for so long.
> 
> I will say it is tiring to be shoved LGBTQ+ information 24/7 and I am not the only one who feels this way.
> 
> I should say I am not against what one wants to believe or feel. If someone who is homosexual wishes to be homosexual I think they should have that right. We need to avoid being God in this case. Wether it is morally right to be gay or bi sexual that is for them to decide not fellow citizens.
> 
> That being said the spread of transgender, gender neutral, binary, gender fluid, identifying as a horse (a joke) that to me points to signs of mental illness. But again maybe I am not “woke” enough to accept these additions. To me there was always straight, bi sexual, and homosexual.
> 
> Anyway back to the original topic, this LBTQ+ promotion is happening from a disingenuous place. It’s really happening from these mega companies who are promoting this as a way to gain further revenue and seem like they care about “social causes”. Quite a number of the executives of these companies are mostly conservative, yet in their press releases they promote this stuff. Very disingenuous. Only want to be seen by the public as up to date on latest issues and generate more revenue.
> 
> Hollywood has already milked this LGBTQ+ as much as they can. They thrown a character in every movie just to seem “woke”. If the story calls for LGBTQ+ character by all means put one in, but don’t try to force every movie to have some “wokeness”.
> 
> Anyway for Iran this is positive. If Western society wants to destroy its moral and fabric and stoke divisions then it only helps Iran as it weakens the empire.


A suddenly rare piece of rational thinking. At the end, I suggest to our progressive and justice seeking friends that the rightness or wrongness of the alphabet soup strain is not a priority discussion. Furthering the implementation of justice, free education, elimination of disease, poverty, famine, are. Promotion of human purity, freedom of faith, happiness and wealth are.

Anything that gets in the way of those must be shoved aside. Examples are alphabet soup, ‘free speech’, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543551719149273088

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> Mohsen get out of the Caveman age. Homosexuality has been seen among intelligent animals and traces its roots to earliest major human civilizations.
> 
> The vast majority (if not nearly all) of homosexuality is a biochemistry issue not a environment issue.
> 
> Homosexuality in Iran exists, so does that mean the IR of Iran are turning Iranians gay? Nonsense.


Your theories on homosexuality are false, lemme give you a better counter theory you cant counter - its linked to psychological + emotional damage from either absent or dysfunctional fathers. PROVE THAT WRONG. i've noticed in US that 90% of the gay people i know, had bad father relationships..and US has higher gay % than rest of the world - EU is apparently ~4% gay, but US is apparently 8-9% gay, and we know relationships in the US ARE FUCKD, so many single parents, so much narcissm, so much control and manipulation, and the deprioritization of what it takes to make people normal and ok - good family and family relationships...SAME THING WITH THE DRUGS - why US loves drugs the most? once again, US as a country has failed to raise normal balanced citizens...there is a reason Tsinghua university in China still categorizes homosexuality as a mental illness...because there are links between it and psychological imbalance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashool

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542759847149670400
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542866129114259458
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542848369504174080





TheImmortal said:


> اثبات اینکه ایران موفق شد TF-30 را مهندسی معکوس کند کجاست؟
> 
> 
> 
> محسن از عصر غارنشین برو بیرون. همجنس گرایی در میان حیوانات باهوش دیده شده است و ریشه آن به اولین تمدن های بزرگ بشری می رسد.
> 
> اکثریت قریب به اتفاق (اگر نه تقریباً همه) همجنس گرایی یک موضوع بیوشیمی است نه یک موضوع محیطی.
> 
> همجنس گرایی در ایران وجود دارد، پس آیا این بدان معناست که جمهوری اسلامی ایران ایرانی ها را همجنس گرا می کند؟ مزخرف.


Iknow what ur thinking is .dont be like wind every time on better one side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

i recommend all of dudes here to watch this useful video about SAR radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Hack-Hook said:


> it is related to some anatomical different in brain
> 
> 
> you can't teach homosexuality as you can't teach sexual preference



In ancient Greece, every man was homosexual.... this was the norme.... every boy was brought up to see gay sex as the normal thing todo....
Sexual preference can very much be taught.
You can still see in different societies where sex with animals or children is widespred.... you think it´s the genetics that determines sexual preference or is it social norms?

In American prisons, gay sex is common.... is it because of their genetics or environment that leads to this kind of activity?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Just one week after taking Severodonetsk, the Russians have quickly stormed the city of Lysychansk. The entire region claimed by the Lugansk Peoples Republic is now in the hands of Moscow and its allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> In ancient Greece, every man was homosexual.... this was the norme.... every boy was brought up to see gay sex as the normal thing todo....
> Sexual preference can very much be taught.
> You can still see in different societies where sex with animals or children is widespred.... you think it´s the genetics that determines sexual preference or is it social norms?
> 
> In American prisons, gay sex is common.... is it because of their genetics or environment that leads to this kind of activity?


I'm more interested in the source of your claim , than the claim itself


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you can't teach homosexuality as you can't teach sexual preference



Sexuality is not strictly a matter of biology but also of social conditioning. The notion that so-called sexual preference including homosexuality is determined by brain structure alone is a type of thinking typical of the 1980's. Nowadays in developed countries hardly anyone is making this claim.

Of course in Iran (and more generally across the global south) liberals will push the old narrative focused on biological determinism because that's the perfect argument to use in nations where laws are still based upon traditional religious norms i.e. stipulating for strict prohibition of homosexuality. To reverse the traditional posture of society towards homosexuality, local supporters of the globalist agenda will thus resort to the said narrative (as in "poor gays, it's not their fault since they don't really have a choice, how can our laws be so cruel and discriminate against them for actions outside their control?").

And as soon as these restrictions are lifted, liberals will then shift their discourse to constructivism in order to take aim at hetero-normativity which they'll describe as a patriarchal, machismo and homophobic order resulting from structural heterosexual bias in public and private education.

At any rate, whatever an individual's predisposition, the social and cultural context will impact their behaviour. Therefore yes, these school curriculae will have an undeniable impact on those exposed to them, in the very same way as excessive sexualization through the media, omnipresent mass pornography and so on have contributed to deregulation of people's sexuality; and in the same manner as the western world's so-called "sexual revolution" of the 1960's was not a consequence of genetic mutation but in fact of social engineering (i.e. not even of spontaneous, logical evolution and adaptation of society, but of deliberate manipulation from above).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

Latest analysis on the special operations from the best source on the planet. Tweet ninnies rejoice!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543957871901163520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Sexuality is not strictly a matter of biology but also of social conditioning. The notion that so-called sexual preference including homosexuality is determined by brain structure alone is 1980's thinking. Today hardly anyone is making that claim in developed countries.
> 
> Of course in Iran (and more generally across the global south) liberals will push the old narrative about biological determinism because that's the perfect argument to use in nations where laws are still based upon traditional religious norms i.e. stipulating for strict prohibition of homosexuality. To undermine the traditional posture of society towards homosexuality, local supporters of the globalist agenda will thus resort to the said narrative (as in "these poor people, it's not their fault nor do they really have a choice, how can our laws be so cruel and discriminate against individuals for actions outside their control?").
> 
> And as soon as these restrictions are lifted, they'll then shift their discourse to constructivism in order to take aim at hetero-normativity which they will describe as a patriarchal, machismo and homophobic order resulting from structural heterosexual bias in public and private education.
> 
> At any rate, whatever an individual's predisposition, the social and cultural context will impact their behaviour. Therefore yes, these school curriculae will have an undeniable impact on those exposed to them, in the very same way as excessive sexualization through the media, omnipresent mass pornography and so on contributed to deregulation of people's sexuality; and in the same way as the western world's so-called "sexual revolution" of the 1960's was not a consequence of genetic mutation but in fact of social engineering (i.e. not even of spontaneous, logical evolution and adaptation of society, but of deliberate manipulation from above).



You misunderstand what he is saying:

He is saying without the genetic pre-disposition to homosexuality, the environment stimulus is irrelevant! You cannot force someone to be homosexual based on environment alone.

Or else Iran a country that separates genders in school up till the collegiate/university level should have one of the highest homosexuality % in the world. I mean after all, most of a child’s life is spent in school (and sleeping). If you are surrounded by ONLY the same sex for that long then hypothetically if you are correct about your environment theory then homosexuality should arise at a much greater % due to the environment than co-gender schools.

Yet that DOES NOT happen. Why is that? It’s clear without a genetic predisposition to homosexuality than the environment can be simply considered irrelevant at that point.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> You misunderstand what he is saying:
> 
> He is saying without the genetic pre-disposition to homosexuality, the environment stimulus is irrelevant! You cannot force someone to be homosexual based on environment alone.



I understood well, and it's incorrect. The environment can and does very well impact sexual behaviour. I cited several concrete examples and precedents to this effect. Even gave the reason why in Iran, liberals are stuck with a biological determinist take on homosexuality which has had no currency in the west beyond the 1970's-1980's (same liberals who otherwise are quick to adopt every dominant western discourse). It's all perfectly thought through by the imperial powers-to-be.



TheImmortal said:


> Or else Iran a country that separates genders in school up till the collegiate/university level should have one of the highest homosexuality % in the world. I mean after all, most of a child’s life is spent in school (and sleeping). If you are surrounded by ONLY the same sex for that long then hypothetically if you are correct about your environment theory then homosexuality should arise at a much greater % due to the environment than co-gender schools.



The pivotal factors in this regard (i.e. beyond biology) are education and cultural influences, not whom one is surrounded by per se. Otherwise, incest ought to be the single most widespread form of sexual activity because children spend most of the time with their close relatives, much more than they do with any single peer from school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> I understood and it's incorrect. The environment can and does very well impact sexual behaviour. I cited several concrete examples and precedents to this effect.


evidences point otherwise .


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> evidences point otherwise .



I beg to differ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

SalarHaqq said:


> I understood well, and it's incorrect. The environment can and does very well impact sexual behaviour. I cited several concrete examples and precedents to this effect. Even gave the reason why in Iran, liberals are still stuck with a biological determinist take on homosexuality which has had no currency in the west beyond the 1970's-1980's (same liberals who otherwise are quick to adopt every dominant western discourse). It's all perfectly thought through by the imperial powers-to-be.
> 
> 
> 
> The pivotal factors in this regard (i.e. beyond biology) are education and cultural influences, not whom one is surrounded by per se. Otherwise, incest ought to be the single most widespread form of sexual activity because children spend most of the time with their close relatives, much more than they do with any single peer from school.


Pointed him to the fact that evolution and genetics are primarily influenced by the various environments, but he's skipping it, so stopped exchanging ideas, as his goal is to make a "point" not learning.

Remember, his first 2 posts I quoted, he denied completely environmental influence, ....

@TheImmortal


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Pointed him to the fact that evolution and genetics are primarily influenced by the various environments, but he's skipping it, so stopped exchanging ideas, as his goal is to make a "point" not learning.
> 
> Remember, his first 2 posts I quoted, he denied completely environmental influence, ....
> 
> @TheImmortal



When it comes to countries like Iran, you can argue that the very few homosexuals there are (probably less than 1%) may have some form of biological predisposition towards it. But that's precisely because there's no public policy aimed at advertising homosexuality and other marginal sexual tendencies. Take that criterion away, start teaching kids at young age that homosexuality is equivalent to heterosexuality like they do in the west, start intimidating parents about trying to make sure their offspring will turn out heterosexual, and then suddenly social conditioning leads to a spread of homosexualism. And the main reason will no longer be genetic but social.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> The pivotal factors in this regard (i.e. beyond biology) are education and cultural influences, not whom one is surrounded by per se. Otherwise, incest ought to be the single most widespread form of sexual activity because children spend most of the time with their close relatives, much more than they do with any single peer from school.



Your side is contradicting yourself then. Earlier some used (I don’t know if you were one of them) the “prison example” as evidence of environment. Thus based on your words is now invalid use of evidence of environment.

The prison example has always been a stupid one. These men are usually in long term sentences or life sentences. They are straight males (usually), but due to circumstances beyond their control engage in homosexual sex. Now this isn’t ALL prisoners only some. But if you gave them a choice between a woman and a man to engage in sexual relations they would almost certainly pick a woman.

The question is: *do you believe an average individual can become homosexual based off of his environment alone in the absence of any genetic factors that would predispose that individual to not being a heterosexual?*

It’s a yes or no question.


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Your side is contradicting yourself then. Earlier some used (I don’t know if you were one of them) the “prison example” as evidence of environment. Thus based on your words is now invalid use of evidence of environment.
> 
> The prison example has always been a stupid one. These men are usually in long term sentences or life sentences. They are straight males (usually), but due to circumstances beyond their control engage in homosexual sex. Now this isn’t ALL prisoners only some. But if you gave them a choice between a woman and a man to engage in sexual relations they would almost certainly pick a woman.



I didn't cite this example but you somehow answered your own objection: the orientation of these people didn't change, it's that they have no choice at all, which doesn't apply to everyone else for all practical purposes. However orientation can be shaped through education and culture when both options remain potentially available.

In a certain way, even with the carceral population there's a cultural dimension involved to some extent, because in Iranian prisons this is less frequent than in America for instance. Iranian prisoners will opt for abstinence more often.


----------



## Raghfarm007

What is your proof that homosexulity has ANY links to gnetic?!!


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> The question is: *do you believe an average individual can become homosexual based off of his environment alone in the absence of any genetic factors that would predispose that individual to not being a heterosexual?*
> 
> It’s a yes or no question.



Yes. Or at least engage in some sort of "fluid" sexual behaviour, switching between different orientations over time. This can be induced by education and social conditioning. If homosexuality increases in the west over the coming decades, then we'll have an empirical demonstration of it.


----------



## TheImmortal

Raghfarm007 said:


> What is your proof that homosexulity has ANY links to gnetic?!!





> In a study of data from hundreds of thousands of people, researchers have now identified genetic patterns that could be associated with homosexual behaviour, and showed how these might also help people to find different-sex mates, and reproduce. The authors say their findings, published on 23 August in _Nature Human Behaviour_1_, _could help to explain why genes that predispose people to homosexuality continue to be passed down. But other scientists question whether these data can provide definitive conclusions.











Genetic patterns offer clues to evolution of homosexuality


Massive study finds that genetic markers associated with same-sex encounters might aid reproduction. But some scientists question the conclusions.




www.nature.com






It’s not exactly a field that researchers are spending their time in. Scientists quite frankly don’t care were it comes from. It’s not a pressing issue affecting the sustainability of mankind like dementia related diseases and cancers do. After all, our understanding of the genome and the brain is still in its infancy. With today’s technology it will be highly unlikely to pinpoint the exact genetic and chemical disposition of the brain to produce homosexuality.

Second if such a discovery were made, it would open the way for governments to try to “cure” homosexuality via CRISPR and other gene editing or therapy medicine.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544030603070390273
Iranian cargo plane testing coalition “airspace”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

6 dead, 24 wounded at another mass shooting at a 4th of July rally in Chicago.

Is this American style freedom on full display ? No but honestly guys this gun epidemic in the US is just completely out of control. The US is the only country that's like this. How are politicians even allowed to take contributions from the National Rifle Association ? This is due to corruption on a massive scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> What is your proof that homosexulity has ANY links to gnetic?!!











Homosexuality and the Brain: Structural and Functional Difference - Profolus


A review of studies exploring homosexuality and the different brain structures and functionality of homosexual men and women.




www.profolus.com




for the stigma that accompany study in this field there are few study here but even those few studies show some difference between homosexual people and hetrosexual ones


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> Homosexuality and the Brain: Structural and Functional Difference - Profolus
> 
> 
> A review of studies exploring homosexuality and the different brain structures and functionality of homosexual men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.profolus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the stigma that accompany study in this field there are few study here but even those few studies show some difference between homosexual people and hetrosexual ones



It’s not “profitable” for scientists (or drug companies) to research this field. It is pointless and the social backlash would be severe. 

Second, I am skeptical if the technology even exists to be able to adequately simulate the complex patterns in the body and brain to give rise to homosexuality.

We cannot even deduce where “consciousness” is derived from in the brain or even agree what “consciousness” is.

We are still very primitive as an “intelligent” apex species.


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> The question is: *do you believe an average individual can become homosexual based off of his environment alone in the absence of any genetic factors that would predispose that individual to not being a heterosexual?*
> 
> It’s a yes or no question.


*The question is: do you believe an average individual can become homosexual based off of his genes alone in the absence of any environmental factors that would predispose that individual to not being a heterosexual?*

It’s a yes or no question.






You already stated that homosexuality is based on genetic *only*. None here said that's environmental *only.*

Meaning that for you homosexuality is a *natural* thing (you backed your claims by the Animal realm). And of course anything natural shouldn't be banned or seen negatively as it's "Natural!"

Don't spread misinformation, some people without deep knowledge can take your bizarre claims for granted, and build upon it.

Just have the honesty to accept that your are stubborn 😁 and got it completely wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## _Nabil_

Raghfarm007 said:


> What is your proof that homosexulity has ANY links to gnetic?!!


The claim that homosexuality is linked to genetics, (meaning is natural), is a stupid claim, because the genes from the homo sapiens till now have evolved under the pressure of environmental effects.

So even if Homosexuality nowadays is somehow related to genes, genes in their evolution are related to environment, so Homosexuality is related to Environment.

But some liberal people want to normalise Homosexuality 😏

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

_Nabil_ said:


> You already stated that homosexuality is based on genetic *only*. None here said that's environmental *only.*





_Nabil_ said:


> The claim that homosexuality is linked to genetics, (meaning is natural), is a stupid claim, because the genes from the homo sapiens till now have evolved under the pressure of environmental effects.



Your mind is one big Schrodinger’s Cat.

Homosexuality is both a genetic issue and not a genetic issue at the same time in your mind .

And @SalarHaqq disputes your “it’s based on genetic factors than are influenced by the environment” rationale, by saying someone can be homosexual *solely* based on the environmental exposure with zero genetic predisposition.

Either way we should focus on pressing problems like the inverted demographics pyramid in most developed countries as well as the effect of climate change on countries that have water shortages and difficulty sustaining their crop self sufficiency.

Not a moral crusade to weed out homosexuality which is such a small % of general population. I will let God decide judgment on this people. Wether you ban homosexuality or don’t ban it, it’s not going to stop homosexuality, it will just go back underground. Like it was in the previous centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

So apparently Iran was giving China a discount of $5 a barrel and now to compete with Russia, Iran has increased the discount rate to $10 a barrel.


----------



## drmeson

Thats some 430 Million USD worth of Arms sale by Iran in last 19-20 years.

who is recieving ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> Your mind is one big Schrodinger’s Cat.


My mind isn't the subject



TheImmortal said:


> Homosexuality is both a genetic issue and not a genetic issue at the same time in your mind .


Again my mind isn't the issue.

Stop twisting fact and jumping from one subject to another, you claimed twice (and more later) that Homosexuality is *only* genetics. That's a Fact !

I quoted you refuting your strange assertion, and gave you a study where they say genetics effects are around 33%, you replied Impossible that environmental reach 68%. That's another fact.

Also, you refuted the study as done by a Christian theologists, let me remind you that The *Big bang theory* was found by a theologist around 1921, and the *Black hole *too around 1860, if my memory is good.

For you sir, Theologists can't study, accumulate knowledge, get doctorates, make researches, .... Ok !




TheImmortal said:


> And @SalarHaqq disputes your “it’s based on genetic factors than are influenced by the environment” rationale, by saying someone can be homosexual *solely* based on the environmental exposure with zero genetic predisposition.


Why bringing what X said ???

I'm only looking to debunk you claim that " Homosexuality is *ONLY* a genetic matter", not interested in anything else, and didn't stated any position, just gave you directions to look for, but keep jumping from one matter to another

And I've already told clearly you that














TheImmortal said:


> Either way we should focus on pressing problems like the inverted demographics pyramid in most developed countries as well as the effect of climate change on countries that have water shortages and difficulty sustaining their crop self sufficiency.
> 
> Not a moral crusade to weed out homosexuality which is such a small % of general population. I will let God decide judgment on this people. Wether you ban homosexuality or don’t ban it, it’s not going to stop homosexuality, it will just go back underground. Like it was in the previous centuries.


I generally agree with that, but *you* made the false claims and kept backing them, dunno why you doing this, making mistakes isn't something to be ashamed of, we learn with mistakes, (sometimes not !)


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

Turkey’s runaway inflation soars to near 79%


The Turkish government’s continued failure to stabilize the battered lira raises the prospect of inflation topping 100% in the fall.




www.al-monitor.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Crypto meltdown accelerates


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> So apparently Iran was giving China a discount of $5 a barrel and now to compete with Russia, Iran has increased the discount rate to $10 a barrel.


Caution with this piece of information that has been circulating. If we take this by face value, it means there has been a boost in supply of global oil and oversupplying China who is tapping into that glut and creating a competitive challenge for suppliers. The TOTAL supply of oil has not measurably changed. Suppliers and buyers are just shifting due to geopolitical winds. This calculation must be brought into consideration before judging the validity of this news. Note, this news has been circulating for weeks and the initial sources were unreliable. Who is discounting (if at all) has been shifting from Russia then to Iran and then back again.


----------



## _Nabil_

sha ah said:


>


I will say Russia is competing Iran by giving enormous rebates .....


----------



## TheImmortal

_Nabil_ said:


> Stop twisting fact and jumping from one subject to another, you claimed twice (and more later) that Homosexuality is *only* genetics. That's a Fact !



I said it has a genetics origin and that most of not nearly all homosexuality cases trace their root to genetics. I even posted a study later that backed it up (although this field is not highly studied).

You are arguing schematics. I say that it is origin is genetics, and you agree origin is genetics, but that is shaped by environment. You are agreeing with me, but want to be stubborn and say because it is shaped by environment then genetics are not important.



_Nabil_ said:


> I quoted you refuting your strange assertion, and gave you a study where they say genetics effects are around 33%, you replied Impossible that environmental reach 68%. That's another fact.



I have said this over and over again. Quoting a obscure “medical paper” that has not been peer reviewed and with no publishing in a reputable medical journal to be analyzed by fellow colleagues would not be considered reputable evidence in any serious scientific field. 

Someone could publish a paper that says Dark Matter is really Caused by aliens and their artificial mass gravity. If the paper is not peer reviewed and dissected by the scientific community then what basis do I have to use it as proof that is what Dark Matter is? Quite simple logic here. 

Surely something that you say is so obvious should have at a minimum have hundreds of reputable papers backing it up. 



_Nabil_ said:


> For you sir, Theologists can't study, accumulate knowledge, get doctorates, make researches, .... Ok !



Theologists that use other theology based papers to justify their conclusions is not a non-bias source. Scientific experimentation should remove all biases from the picture. Don’t twist my words.



_Nabil_ said:


> Why bringing what X said ???



Because you said this (maybe you have amnesia):



_Nabil_ said:


> You already stated that homosexuality is based on genetic *only*. None here said that's environmental *only.*



Some here believe it is entirely environmental. 

Again, you agree it has a genetic origin, but influenced by environment. But because it is influenced by environment (in your opinion) then it is environment based and not genetic. Which to me makes zero sense. If you don’t have genetic predisposition then you won’t become homosexual no matter what environment you are exposed to. Why is this so difficult for your brain to understand?

CIA and government black programs attempted to understand a way to convert an individual to homosexuality and failed. Similar to their mind control experiments. 

The article you posted I have already largely debunked as itself Isnt sure of the conclusions it stipulates. A click bait type article. There are several articles out there that support the counter position. Even though this isn’t a well researched field. It’s a bit taboo to research almost like human cloning.

Either way I will not admit that is environment based issue when their needs to be genetic predisposition. To me environment based means that homosexuality largely arises from ones environment NOT from a genetic predisposition. Which I have said repeatedly I do not believe.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544189540704870401


----------



## _Nabil_

TheImmortal said:


> I said it has a genetics origin and that most of not nearly all homosexuality cases trace their root to genetics. I even posted a study later that backed it up (although this field is not highly studied).


Even now, you are still saying the same misinformations and rubbish ....

So you still backing your " Homosexuality is genetics only" in all your statements.



TheImmortal said:


> You are arguing schematics. I say that it is origin is genetics, and you agree origin is genetics, but that is shaped by environment. You are agreeing with me, but want to be stubborn and say because it is shaped by environment then genetics are not important.
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this over and over again. Quoting a obscure “medical paper” that has not been peer reviewed and with no publishing in a reputable medical journal to be analyzed by fellow colleagues would not be considered reputable evidence in any serious scientific field.


Here obscure journal, and in 2 different post YOU said that the matter is not well studied, and there is a lack of interest and studies.....




TheImmortal said:


> Someone could publish a paper that says Dark Matter is really Caused by aliens and their artificial mass gravity. If the paper is not peer reviewed and dissected by the scientific community then what basis do I have to use it as proof that is what Dark Matter is? Quite simple logic here.
> 
> Surely something that you say is so obvious should have at a minimum have hundreds of reputable papers backing it up.


Huh!!! Almost every major scientific discovery, theory, ideas, ... Was snobbed and rediscovered and been giving it's due credit later 



TheImmortal said:


> Theologists that use other theology based papers to justify their conclusions is not a non-bias source. Scientific experimentation should remove all biases from the picture. Don’t twist my words.


Not their problem if other people aren't interested to do studies in this field as you stated and acknowledged.



TheImmortal said:


> Because you said this (maybe you have amnesia):


Tired of looking for quotes, keep us focused of one subject 



TheImmortal said:


> Some here believe it is entirely environmental.
> 
> Again, you agree it has a genetic origin, but influenced by environment. But because it is influenced by environment (in your opinion) then it is environment based and not genetic. Which to me makes zero sense. If you don’t have genetic predisposition then you won’t become homosexual no matter what environment you are exposed to.


Ok, what created this genetic predisposition in the first place ???

You have to clearly reply to this, or all your genetic theory is a joke.



TheImmortal said:


> Why is this so difficult for your brain to understand?



Again my brain isn't the subject



TheImmortal said:


> CIA and government black programs attempted to understand a way to convert an individual to homosexuality and failed. Similar to their mind control experiments.


Again the pseudo scientific examples of CIA , prison or whatever,.... not interested in this bullshit,

I've guided you to 300.000 years evolution (and domestication) of humans, environment and Humans genes and you are promoting false science and Big brother shows....



TheImmortal said:


> The article you posted I have already largely debunked as itself Isnt sure of the conclusions it stipulates. A click bait type article. There are several articles out there that support the counter position. Even though this isn’t a well researched field. It’s a bit taboo to research almost like human cloning.



Here you say again and by yourself, "it's not a well researched field" ...... But bash theologists because citing each others and getting only 1000 views 😏 ....


TheImmortal said:


> Either way I will not admit that is environment based issue when their needs to be genetic predisposition.


Aliens introduced in our genes this predisposition? 



TheImmortal said:


> To me environment based means that homosexuality largely arises from ones environment NOT from a genetic predisposition. Which I have said repeatedly I do not believe.


You only believe what suits you personally, not scientific or logic evidence.

For you : Homosexuality is genetics related, we are born with a predisposition, we are born sinners, it's God's fault! God is a pervert giving us such genes in our chromosomes....

For you and alike, I guess you will say : "If you believe in God, shut up and promote Homosexuality as it's a God's hidden way of love, compassion and virtue 😁..."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544024811625652225

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544344807593889792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544213998933053442

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## jauk

Iranian 'farming' in Venezuela: 😆


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544364430112264194

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544412876802244608
Seems like the original source is from some DC based "think tank" who claim they will be held in Venezuela. Very good chance this is just an attempt at fearmongering by those ghouls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

According to an independent report, inflation in Turkey has actually reached more than 175% Minimum wage at $315 Euros a month. This means that something that would cost you $100 one year would cost you $275 the next year. I guess Erdonomics doesn't work. Lowering interest does not lower inflation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544598689896964096


https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-07-06/belgium-provisionally-clears-contentious-iran-prisoner-swap-treaty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544659641749078016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540315620075442178

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

The Iranian section on this forum is pretty much dead. Members argue with each other and then stop posting. We are one of the most egoistic and stubborn nation on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544486986546823170

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> Turkey’s runaway inflation soars to near 79%
> 
> 
> The Turkish government’s continued failure to stabilize the battered lira raises the prospect of inflation topping 100% in the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com


@Oublious broke azz muhfuckha!!!! ha ha ....now Iran is laughing at you.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## jauk

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544412876802244608
> Seems like the original source is from some DC based "think tank" who claim they will be held in Venezuela. Very good chance this is just an attempt at fearmongering by those ghouls.


Twitter sources say it’s the standard Army Games. I lost the tweet.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544757690710253569

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

US imposes new Iran sanctions amid efforts to revive nuclear deal


US measures targeting Iranian petroleum and petrochemical sales come ahead of Joe Biden’s visit to the region next week.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

meanwhile in Iran...








Oublious said:


> how is your stomach in Iroon?? motherakers???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation, subsidy reform hit stomachs in isolated Iran
> 
> 
> Outside his butchery in the south of Iran's capital, Ali cuts up a sheep carcass for customers who, like him, have seen inflation and subsidy reform devour their purchasing power."My sales have fallen significantly -- almost by half," Ali, 50, told AFP."What can I say? I am a butcher and you may...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## drmeson

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543626821903728642

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Oublious

sha ah said:


> meanwhile in Iran...




i hope they eat best food and stay healthy, problem is you people have to much troll. Posting about inflation and laughing but own country is going to the edge of break. I have no problem with Persians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Oublious said:


> I have no problem with Persians...



implying you have problems with us azeris or kurds, lurs etc ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> implying you have problems with us azeris, kurds, lurs etc ?


leave him (some say her!) alone..I have looked at some Turkish media outlets for a while..they generally follow the Western news media reportings on Iran which of course is supper negative on Iran ...few years back Jews were buying up most of their news organizations and since then only negative news of Iran (divide and rule of the Jew strategy) ...In contrast I look at Iranian main media and generally they are positive on their Turkish reportings..It is unfortunate because Turks are our closest population "culturally" and "economically" and even Your genetics comparison of genes that you presented a while back demonstrated that they are closest match to Iranic people.

We are competitors in every field but we are not enemies..We should be more friendly to each other but because of What I said about media we are not which is unfortunate..so best is to not engage them as much as possible ..They have their problems and we have ours....just few thought with my morning coffee..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*Caught with their pants down*​amazing!...never imagined they needed soil samples from Iranian military sites...IRGC Drone following their every move..
Brits..taking soil samples in Iranian desert..some are embassy staff!.














IRNA: UK’s top diplomat in Iran caught on camera spying​
ByIFP Editorial Staff
July 7, 2022




IRNA reported Britain’s deputy head of mission in Iran has been caught on camera spying in the southeast of the country.
The official news agency reported, Giles Whitaker was caught on camera taking earth samples in an off-limits region in Shahdad Desert in south-central Iran while Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) was conducting military exercises in the area.
Whitaker was visiting the area with his family as tourists, but he was in fact carrying out acts of espionage, IRNA said, adding he will be expelled from the country later on after apologizing.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544780390333808640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> leave him (some say her!) alone..I have looked at some Turkish media outlets for a while..they generally follow the Western news media reportings on Iran which of course is supper negative on Iran ...few years back Jews were buying up most of their news organizations and since then only negative news of Iran (divide and rule of the Jew strategy) ...In contrast I look at Iranian main media and generally they are positive on their Turkish reportings..It is unfortunate because Turks are our closest population "culturally" and "economically" and even Your genetics comparison of genes that you presented a while back demonstrated that they are closest match to Iranic people.
> 
> We are competitors in every field but we are not enemies..We should be more friendly to each other but because of What I said about media we are not which is unfortunate..so best is to not engage them as much as possible ..They have their problems and we have ours....just few thought with my morning coffee..lol


I agree. Genetics notwithstanding, let's not react to stones thrown by others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

aryobarzan said:


> leave him (some say her!) alone..I have looked at some Turkish media outlets for a while..they generally follow the Western news media reportings on Iran which of course is supper negative on Iran ...few years back Jews were buying up most of their news organizations and since then only negative news of Iran (divide and rule of the Jew strategy) ...In contrast I look at Iranian main media and generally they are positive on their Turkish reportings..It is unfortunate because Turks are our closest population "culturally" and "economically" and even Your genetics comparison of genes that you presented a while back demonstrated that they are closest match to Iranic people.
> 
> We are competitors in every field but we are not enemies..We should be more friendly to each other but because of What I said about media we are not which is unfortunate..so best is to not engage them as much as possible ..They have their problems and we have ours....just few thought with my morning coffee..lol



Us Iranians because of our Islamic and noble civil upbringing have become too friendly types. We failed to see in 90s the poison Turkey was spreading against Iran. I believe there are some elements in Turkey, not all, that have this mass delusion that they can hurt Iran. So these people open propoganda news agencies and channels to cater anti Iranian deluded minority. I literally laugh my rear bottom off when I heard Turkish stupids calling Azeris their brothers. Let alone us Azeris in Iran, the republic of Azerbaijan has not designated PKK as a terrorist organization and fully supports PKK. Surprise Surprise ... If you go to the republic you will literally find Kurds everywhere including the ones who ran away from Turkey. Many are in police and civil institutions. PKK was the brainchild of Heydar Aliyev when he was a KGB officer. USSR wanted to take a chunk out of Turkey so Mr. Turk nationalist Bozkurtlar "Aliyev" came up with the idea that why not split Turkey ? and threw republic's weight behind PKK so that when Kurdish becomes the majority in Turkey (late 2030s) they would will play the divide card. You know who opposed those activities against Turkey? IRAN. Reza Shah, Khomeini, Khamenei, IRGC none supported PKK despite us having the power to do so. Why? because we have zero problems with Turkey. Other than few internet trolls, no one in Turkey dislikes Iran and no Iranian hates Turkey. We are people who are connected by culture, history and yes GENETICS. 

Btw I never shit on someone's nationalistic delusions but if they attack the country of Iran that my ancestors re-built with their blood, I don't spare them. I have a nasty reputation when it comes to smashing the delusions around the self-proclaimed identities of people. I would have never posted those genetic plots but some turkish called us azeris "irano-mongol" and then it was open season on turkish genetics which are native, not Turkic. Sorry good turkish friends, I was forced to do so. Few days ago someone was claiming that Iranians are just indo Europeans who migrated into Middle east and thus are invaders in "arab lands" of the middle east. I posted some western published papers and geno-plots and the guy never showed up on the thread again.



aryobarzan said:


> *Caught with their pants down*​amazing!...never imagined they needed soil samples from Iranian military sites...IRGC Drone following their every move..
> Brits..taking soil samples in Iranian desert..some are embassy staff!.
> View attachment 859773
> 
> View attachment 859777
> 
> View attachment 859775
> 
> 
> IRNA: UK’s top diplomat in Iran caught on camera spying​
> ByIFP Editorial Staff
> July 7, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRNA reported Britain’s deputy head of mission in Iran has been caught on camera spying in the southeast of the country.
> The official news agency reported, Giles Whitaker was caught on camera taking earth samples in an off-limits region in Shahdad Desert in south-central Iran while Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) was conducting military exercises in the area.
> Whitaker was visiting the area with his family as tourists, but he was in fact carrying out acts of espionage, IRNA said, adding he will be expelled from the country later on after apologizing.



IRGC knows stuff about these spies that they themselves or their handlers do not know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> Us Iranians because of our Islamic and noble civil upbringing have become too friendly types. We failed to see in 90s the poison Turkey was spreading against Iran. I believe there are some elements in Turkey, not all, that have this mass delusion that they can hurt Iran. So these people open propoganda news agencies and channels to cater anti Iranian deluded minority. I literally laugh my rear bottom off when I heard Turkish stupids calling Azeris their brothers. Let alone us Azeris in Iran, the republic of Azerbaijan has not designated PKK as a terrorist organization and fully supports PKK. Surprise Surprise ... If you go to the republic you will literally find Kurds everywhere including the ones who ran away from Turkey. Many are in police and civil institutions. PKK was the brainchild of Heydar Aliyev when he was a KGB officer. USSR wanted to take a chunk out of Turkey so Mr. Turk nationalist Bozkurtlar "Aliyev" came up with the idea that why not split Turkey ? and threw republic's weight behind PKK so that when Kurdish becomes the majority in Turkey (late 2030s) they would will play the divide card. You know who opposed those activities against Turkey? IRAN. Reza Shah, Khomeini, Khamenei, IRGC none supported PKK despite us having the power to do so. Why? because we have zero problems with Turkey. Other than few internet trolls, no one in Turkey dislikes Iran and no Iranian hates Turkey. We are people who are connected by culture, history and yes GENETICS.
> 
> Btw I never shit on someone's nationalistic delusions but if they attack the country of Iran that my ancestors re-built with their blood, I don't spare them. I have a nasty reputation when it comes to smashing the delusions around the self-proclaimed identities of people. I would have never posted those genetic plots but some turkish called us azeris "irano-mongol" and then it was open season on turkish genetics which are native, not Turkic. Sorry good turkish friends, I was forced to do so. Few days ago someone was claiming that Iranians are just indo Europeans who migrated into Middle east and thus are invaders in "arab lands" of the middle east. I posted some western published papers and geno-plots and the guy never showed up on the thread again.
> 
> 
> 
> IRGC knows stuff about these spies that they themselves or their handlers do not know.


What you said about Arabs..I am sure it is only the "khaliji" Arabs who talk like that..too bad we can not distinguish 22 Arab countries from each other..some have glorious history and culture and then we have the "khaliji" Arabs who sit at home and money is handed over to them by the Europeans and are so rich that are desperately searching for identity, history and culture.. hey it is the same as Jews inventing "Jewish archeology "..every day making forgeries of how they lived in Palstine million years ago..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> *Caught with their pants down*​amazing!...never imagined they needed soil samples from Iranian military sites...IRGC Drone following their every move..
> Brits..taking soil samples in Iranian desert..some are embassy staff!.
> View attachment 859773
> 
> View attachment 859777
> 
> View attachment 859775
> 
> 
> IRNA: UK’s top diplomat in Iran caught on camera spying​
> ByIFP Editorial Staff
> July 7, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRNA reported Britain’s deputy head of mission in Iran has been caught on camera spying in the southeast of the country.
> The official news agency reported, Giles Whitaker was caught on camera taking earth samples in an off-limits region in Shahdad Desert in south-central Iran while Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) was conducting military exercises in the area.
> Whitaker was visiting the area with his family as tourists, but he was in fact carrying out acts of espionage, IRNA said, adding he will be expelled from the country later on after apologizing.


The brits,as one would expect,are naturally claiming that its all fake news and that their man completed his posting last year and is back home in blighty..........however,its just come to light that iran arrested several other foreigners on similar charges LAST YEAR,with the poles just now coming out and admitting that one of their citizens was taken into custody waaaay back in sept 2021.......but strangely they`re not commenting on the case.




Its literally amazing just how quiet this whole horribly embarrassing incident has been kept for the last 10 months,especially by the west,right up until now.
One wonders what the reason was for iran to finally blow the lid on the whole thing at this particular point?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## drmeson

aryobarzan said:


> What you said about Arabs..I am sure it is only the "khaliji" Arabs who talk like that..too bad we can not distinguish 22 Arab countries from each other..some have glorious history and culture and then we have the "khaliji" Arabs who sit at home and money is handed over to them by the Europeans and are so rich that are desperately searching for identity, history and culture.. hey it is the same as Jews inventing "Jewish archeology "..every day making forgeries of how they lived in Palstine million years ago..lol



Actually, it was a deluded pakistani multiple account sock with zero knowledge of west Asia or genetics in general, trying to unite Arabs and Israelis (wtf) against Iran because Iran is "Persians=Bad people" ROFL. You know this type on this forum is the most funniest for obvious reasons. I carefully just posted some DOIs of western Geno papers (Nature and Royal Society level) and he ran away. Smart choice from him.

I was careful, we are guests here. On our places like IDF/IMF used to be, it would have been a different scenario altogather.



aryobarzan said:


> *Caught with their pants down*​amazing!...never imagined they needed soil samples from Iranian military sites...IRGC Drone following their every move..
> Brits..taking soil samples in Iranian desert..some are embassy staff!.
> View attachment 859773
> 
> View attachment 859777
> 
> View attachment 859775
> 
> 
> IRNA: UK’s top diplomat in Iran caught on camera spying​
> ByIFP Editorial Staff
> July 7, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRNA reported Britain’s deputy head of mission in Iran has been caught on camera spying in the southeast of the country.
> The official news agency reported, Giles Whitaker was caught on camera taking earth samples in an off-limits region in Shahdad Desert in south-central Iran while Iran’s Islamic Revolution Guards Corps (IRGC) was conducting military exercises in the area.
> Whitaker was visiting the area with his family as tourists, but he was in fact carrying out acts of espionage, IRNA said, adding he will be expelled from the country later on after apologizing.




Can you please make a thread of it ? This news should be more highlighted. We are not sleeping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> Actually, it was a deluded pakistani multiple account sock with zero knowledge of west Asia or genetics in general, trying to unite Arabs and Israelis (wtf) against Iran because Iran is "Persians=Bad people" ROFL. You know this type on this forum is the most funniest for obvious reasons. I carefully just posted some DOIs of western Geno papers (Nature and Royal Society level) and he ran away. Smart choice from him.
> 
> I was careful, we are guests here. On our places like IDF/IMF used to be, it would have been a different scenario altogather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please make a thread of it ? This news should be more highlighted. We are not sleeping.


done!..middle east forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

drmeson said:


> The Iranian section on this forum is pretty much dead. Members argue with each other and then stop posting. We are one of the most egoistic and stubborn nation on earth.


خبر جالبی تو کشور نیست
پرتاب‌های ماهواره که بیشتر هنوز جنبه پژوهشی دارن در حالی که قرار بود تا ۲۰۲۰ تو مدار ژئو ماهواره سنگین بفرستیم
برنامه هسته‌ای که داره درجا می‌زنه و هیچ خبر خاصی سال‌ها هست که نیست و فقط سر کار هستیم
هیچ خبری از خرید نظامی یا تولید مهمی که دستاورد خاصی باشه و تغییر خاصی تو قدرت ایران ایجاد کنه هم نیست

شرایط اقتصادی که فاجعه هست
مواد غذایی تا ۶ برابر گرون شدن. روغن مثلاً ۵/۵ برابر شده
قیمت غذای بیرون دست کم ۲ برابر شده از پارسال. حتی یه قیمه سیب زمینی ساده شده ۱۰۰ هزار تومن
اجاره خونه تا ۲۰۰ درصد افزایش داشته یه سری جاها. متوسط تو تهران بالای ۱۰۰ درصد افزایش بوده از پارسال
حتی اجاره یه ۶۰ متری هم داره از حقوق‌های خوب تو تهران می‌زنه بالا. حقوق‌های متوسط ۶ - ۷ میلیون که جای خود
ماشین‌های تولید خود کشورمون نزدیک ۲ برابر شدن از پارسال. بنویس ماشین بخون لگن
بر عکس چیزی که می‌گن بیکاری کم شده از منابع انسانی شرکت‌های بزرگ می‌دونم که امسال خیلی نیرو کم گرفتن

تقریباً همه چیز مهمی که می‌بینم منفی هست
با قیمت نفت ۱۲۰ دلاری نهایت ۳ درصد رشد اقتصادی داشته باشیم بعد از حدود ۵ سال کاهش شدید تولید ناخالص ملی
بعد هم که نظر می‌دی یه مشت ماله کش میان ماله کشی کردن و مزخرف نوشتن
زمین و زمان رو به هم می‌دوزن تا بگن نه همه چیز خوب هست و داریم عالی می‌ریم جلو
زورمون حتی به طالبان دوزاری نمی‌رسه که حق آب زمین‌های کشاورزیمون رو بگیریم
ترکیه تو سوریه و عراق پایگاه دائم زده ایران زورش حتی به طالبان نمی‌رسه بعد ادعای قدرت جهانی شدن داریم
تو این شرایط واقعاً آدم چی بگه آخه. آدم چیزی نگه بهتر هست​


----------



## Sineva



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## mohsen

خبرگزاری فارس - چین تحریم‌های جدید آمریکا علیه فروش نفت ایران را رد کرد


سخنگوی وزارت خارجه چین با بیان اینکه همکاری پکن و تهران در چارچوب قوانین بین‌المللی است مخالفت خود را با تحریم‌های یکجانبه علیه ایران اعلام کرد.



www.farsnews.ir





وزارت خزانه‌داری آمریکا روز چهارشنبه اعلام کرد اسامی ۲ فرد، ۱۳ شرکت و ۲ نفت‌کش را در فهرست تحریم‌های مرتبط با ایران قرار داده است.


ظاهرا 17 تا اسم جدید احتیاج داریم


----------



## sha ah

Former Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has been fatally shot during a speech. He is showing no vital signs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545253092211339264

Reactions: Wow Wow:
3


----------



## sha ah

Hunter Biden films himself doing drugs after Joe Biden paid $75 thousand for his rehab









Hunter Biden is seen smoking drugs and drinking during detox session


Footage of Hunter Biden smoking, drinking and touching himself in a float tank at a Massachusetts wellness center in 2019 was stored on his laptop.




www.dailymail.co.uk







https://www.rt.com/news/558595-hunter-biden-crack-fancy-rehab/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

250,000 Rubles is $4000. 200,000 Rubles a month is $3333 USD a month


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545160731691196418

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Hunter Biden films himself doing drugs after Joe Biden paid $75 thousand for his rehab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter Biden is seen smoking drugs and drinking during detox session
> 
> 
> Footage of Hunter Biden smoking, drinking and touching himself in a float tank at a Massachusetts wellness center in 2019 was stored on his laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/558595-hunter-biden-crack-fancy-rehab/


bring hi here by 10000 $ i put him in a Rehab that whenever he see drug he start convulsing 
(well 9900$ for me and 100$ for rehab expenses)



sha ah said:


> 250,000 Rubles is $4000. 200,000 Rubles a month is $3333 USD a month
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545160731691196418


considering the danger its a little low.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545119409924149253

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## drmeson

QWECXZ said:


> خبر جالبی تو کشور نیست
> پرتاب‌های ماهواره که بیشتر هنوز جنبه پژوهشی دارن در حالی که قرار بود تا ۲۰۲۰ تو مدار ژئو ماهواره سنگین بفرستیم
> برنامه هسته‌ای که داره درجا می‌زنه و هیچ خبر خاصی سال‌ها هست که نیست و فقط سر کار هستیم
> هیچ خبری از خرید نظامی یا تولید مهمی که دستاورد خاصی باشه و تغییر خاصی تو قدرت ایران ایجاد کنه هم نیست
> 
> شرایط اقتصادی که فاجعه هست
> مواد غذایی تا ۶ برابر گرون شدن. روغن مثلاً ۵/۵ برابر شده
> قیمت غذای بیرون دست کم ۲ برابر شده از پارسال. حتی یه قیمه سیب زمینی ساده شده ۱۰۰ هزار تومن
> اجاره خونه تا ۲۰۰ درصد افزایش داشته یه سری جاها. متوسط تو تهران بالای ۱۰۰ درصد افزایش بوده از پارسال
> حتی اجاره یه ۶۰ متری هم داره از حقوق‌های خوب تو تهران می‌زنه بالا. حقوق‌های متوسط ۶ - ۷ میلیون که جای خود
> ماشین‌های تولید خود کشورمون نزدیک ۲ برابر شدن از پارسال. بنویس ماشین بخون لگن
> بر عکس چیزی که می‌گن بیکاری کم شده از منابع انسانی شرکت‌های بزرگ می‌دونم که امسال خیلی نیرو کم گرفتن
> 
> تقریباً همه چیز مهمی که می‌بینم منفی هست
> با قیمت نفت ۱۲۰ دلاری نهایت ۳ درصد رشد اقتصادی داشته باشیم بعد از حدود ۵ سال کاهش شدید تولید ناخالص ملی
> بعد هم که نظر می‌دی یه مشت ماله کش میان ماله کشی کردن و مزخرف نوشتن
> زمین و زمان رو به هم می‌دوزن تا بگن نه همه چیز خوب هست و داریم عالی می‌ریم جلو
> زورمون حتی به طالبان دوزاری نمی‌رسه که حق آب زمین‌های کشاورزیمون رو بگیریم
> ترکیه تو سوریه و عراق پایگاه دائم زده ایران زورش حتی به طالبان نمی‌رسه بعد ادعای قدرت جهانی شدن داریم
> تو این شرایط واقعاً آدم چی بگه آخه. آدم چیزی نگه بهتر هست​



درسته که شرایط کشور بده، من هم قبول دارم! اما این دلیل نمیشه بحث درباره خود کشور رو کنار بذاریم؛ 

من هم از دولت ناراضیم اما حداقل درباره مشکلات بحث و گفتگو می کنم


----------



## thesaint

US ICBM Test Rocket Explodes Seconds After Launch | Farsnews Agency



World​2022-July-8 15:31

US ICBM Test Rocket Explodes Seconds After Launch​




TEHRAN (FNA)- A test missile launched from Vandenberg Space Force Base in California exploded seconds after being fired late Wednesday night, according to officials.

The Minotaur II space launch vehicle exploded approximately 11 seconds after launching off the test pad at 11:01 pm local time, Vandenberg officials confirmed in a statement early Thursday, The Hill reported. 
The explosion sparked a fire on base, though the debris stayed within the “immediate vicinity” of the launch pad and there were no injuries. 
In a second release, base officials confirmed that the Vandenberg Fire Department responded to the fire after the launch as it produced smoke “but not immediate danger to the rest of base”.
“We always have emergency response teams on standby prior to every launch,” Col. Kris Barcomb, vice commander of Space Launch Delta 30, said in a statement, adding, “Safety is our priority at all times.” 
An investigation to determine the cause of the explosion is underway.
Vandenberg Space Force Base was testing the Air Force’s new Mk21A reentry vehicle, launched on the Minotaur II at the time of the explosion.
The vehicle is expected to be used with the developing LGM-35A Sentinel intercontinental ballistic missile, also known as the Ground Based Strategic Deterrent (GBSD), the Air Force said in a statement to The Hill. 
The GBSD is set to replace the US military’s aging Minuteman missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544996420893147136

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

"In *purchasing power parity*, they spend about *one dollar to our 20 dollars to get to the same capability,*" Holt was quoted as saying. "We are going to lose if we can’t figure out how to drop the cost and increase the speed in our defense supply chains."









Pentagon official warns that China is acquiring new weapons five times faster than US


Air Force Maj. Gen. Cameron Holt says China is getting new weapons “five to six times” faster than the U.S. in speech about challenges the defense industry faces.




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545493497142288384

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

drmeson said:


> The Iranian section on this forum is pretty much dead. Members argue with each other and then stop posting. We are one of the most egoistic and stubborn nation on earth.


Sir if you talk about me my PC just died few days ago.and im in middle of some classic vatani drama.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Japan , Sri Lanka and ....






What else did I missed ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Why Jewish giving to Israel is losing ground
 

American Jews donate at high levels to charity. One way they support causes in the U.S., Israel and other places is collective, often through large grant-making organizations. In researching this organized philanthropy, I’ve observed that the proportion of Jewish institutional giving to Israeli...




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545493497142288384


me:how deep is the snow today?
tajzadeh:this much..............


----------



## lydian fall

تحلیل عالی:






خیانت رفسنجانی:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Incredible that Shinzo Abe didn't have a bullet proof vest or bodyguards covering his back. His bodyguards also took too long to react and so did Abe, not getting onto the ground on time.


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Incredible that Shinzo Abe didn't have a bullet proof vest or bodyguards covering his back. His bodyguards also took too long to react and so did Abe, not getting onto the ground on time.


abe is old , his reflexes bound to be a lot slower. exact thing several years ago when they attacked parade in ahvaz happened , Ahvaz Friday praying imam could not even move from his position and it was nearly a miracle non of the bullet hit him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

سال های قبل عنوان می شد که اجاره بها در برخی موارد تا ۸۰ درصد هزینه های خانوارها در تهران را به خود اختصاص می‌دهد. در حال حاضر بعضی کارشناسان می‌گویند که این رقم به ۱۰۰ درصد رسیده است. یعنی تمامی درآمد یک خانواده به اجاره اختصاص می‌یابد.گزارش های میدانی حاکی از آن است که بسیاری از مستاجران تهرانی، حومه را به عنوان گزینه جایگزین پایتخت انتخاب کرده‌اند


ایسنا: پس از آنکه نرخ‌های اجاره مسکن در شهر تهران از توان بسیاری از مستاجران فراتر رفت، قیمت‌ها در شهرهای اطراف نیز به تدریج در حال افزایش است؛ رهن کامل یک آپارتمان ۸۰ متری نوساز در مهرشهر کرج به حدود ۴۵۰ میلیون تومان، در پردیس حدود ۲۰۰ میلیون و در پرند به ۱۶۰ میلیون تومان می‌رسد

فصل داغ بازار اجاره از ۱۸ روز قبل آغاز شده و نوسانات این بازار، مستاجران را شوکه کرده است. طبق آمار رسمی در یک سال اخیر نرخ رشد اجاره بها در شهر تهران ۴۶.۵ درصد بوده است. طبق آمار اردیبهشت ۱۴۰۱ نرخ اجاره هر متر مربع واحد مسکونی در شهر تهران ۱۲۶ هزار و ۹۰۰ تومان است


-----------------------------------------------------
اقتصاد بسیار خوب ایران. اون هم با قیمت نفت ۱۲۰ دلاری تازه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> abe is old , his reflexes bound to be a lot slower.



Reflexes slow? He was shot from behind. He’s not Spider-Man.















The man was watching the speech behind Abe. Then at some point slowly walked up and fired two shots likely a slug bullet in a homemade sawed off shotgun design. I watched the video he got shot way too fast for someone to react, he was still talking when the was gun was fired.

The venue was too open and people allowed to be too close from all directions. So this isn’t bodyguards fault, it’s the fault of the head of his security detail planning this. The threat of a gun was not taken into account considering there have been only 10 year to date gun cases in Japan in 2022 and 8 of them were gang related.

So the guards were there to prevent a knife attack (more common) or a heckler getting too close.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Systemic flaws in flawless Japan. I recall pictures of the post tsunami and people running around like so many peasants. Yet another whitewashed country:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545637724111372288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Reflexes slow? He was shot from behind. He’s not Spider-Man.
> 
> View attachment 860544
> 
> 
> View attachment 860545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man was watching the speech behind Abe. Then at some point slowly walked up and fired two shots likely a slug bullet in a homemade sawed off shotgun design. I watched the video he got shot way too fast for someone to react, he was still talking when the was gun was fired.
> 
> The venue was too open and people allowed to be too close from all directions. So this isn’t bodyguards fault, it’s the fault of the head of his security detail planning this. The threat of a gun was not taken into account considering there have been only 10 year to date gun cases in Japan in 2022 and 8 of them were gang related.
> 
> So the guards were there to prevent a knife attack (more common) or a heckler getting too close.


i saw the video on tv , to me looked like the second bullet hit him, don't knew but seemed after the first bullet , he stood and wanted to see what happened


----------



## sha ah

He should have had a bullet proof vest and the bodyguards should have covered him as soon as they heard the first shot. However as others have pointed out, in Japan there are very few cases of gun violence and at first it almost sounded like a firecracker going off since the gun was homemade. Anyways it is what it is.



Hack-Hook said:


> i saw the video on tv , to me looked like the second bullet hit him, don't knew but seemed after the first bullet , he stood and wanted to see what happened



Corruption in Ukraine. A hairdresser without any relevant experience gets a high paying government post. Officially she gets paid 3 times as much as Zelensky. Or should I call him "Elensky" LOL





__





Loading…






southfront.org





25-Year-Old Girl Without Any Experience Appointed Deputy Minister Of European Integration In Ukraine​








The assistant of the former Minister of Education. WOW very educational. LOL

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## jauk

Is anyone having trouble with the Pak Def on mobile? works on the web browser. @waz


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Corruption in Ukraine. A hairdresser without any relevant experience gets a high paying government post. Officially she gets paid 3 times as much as Zelensky. Or should I call him "Elensky" LOL
> 
> https://southfront.org/25-year-old-...-minister-of-european-integration-in-ukraine/
> 25-Year-Old Girl Without Any Experience Appointed Deputy Minister Of European Integration In Ukraine​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The assistant of the former Minister of Education. WOW very educational. LOL


honestly some of these former USSR republics specially in Ukraine area have some strange taste in selecting people in cultural and education ministry
wasn't it Donetsk that after independence in 2014 choose a model named Natalia Voronina as their cultural minister
and let not talk about Irina Filatova Cultural minister of Lugansk in 2014...


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> honestly some of these former USSR republics specially in Ukraine area have some strange taste in selecting people in cultural and education ministry
> wasn't it Donetsk that after independence in 2014 choose a model named Natalia Voronina as their cultural minister


Deprived for so many years from having a decent life under soviet union they now equate glamor with competence...by the time they learn more there will be no country left ...Zelinski will see into it..lol


----------



## aryobarzan

Report in Al Jazeera:

India next year will overtake China in population
Largest population increase within next few decades will be in 8 countries only..6 are in Africa two in Asia ..India and Pakistan..wow..Egypt in Africa...how are they going to feed this population increase...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546495055329894404

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

Series of tweets on agrarian reform in Ansarallah controlled areas of Yemen. The Ukraine conflict has highlighted the issue of food sovereignty, it will be good for countries in the region to address it sooner rather than later when climate change further exacerbates the issue.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546488144786296832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546497108341030912

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546590787101663234

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

*Real or Fake.

Time will tell.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546591084595367936

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

I wonder if, those flights to Russia a while back were infact UAV equipment. It takes time to train and setup, so either this is completely new news, or it has been a longer time in the making but is only revealing itself now.

I will only believe when I see though.



sha ah said:


> Incredible that Shinzo Abe didn't have a bullet proof vest or bodyguards covering his back. His bodyguards also took too long to react and so did Abe, not getting onto the ground on time.


It was terrible to see that. His security details must've been on the lower end like the C team or something since he is a former PM, either way, terrible reaction time and no one was covering his back at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Full speech. Interesting how he informed the press, almost as an after though near the end. He said they believe that training sessions will begin in early July. If this is true, then training sessions are likely underway now. This might actually explain what those previous shipments from Iran to Russia were all about. If this is real, then this deal was likely signed months ago and it could be part of a broader deal for Iran to procure fighter jets, air defense systems and other hardware.

Now here's the thing. The Russians have a UAV industry of their own. They produce reconnaissance drones (Orlan-10), kamikaze (KUB-BLA), multirole (Orion), stealth drones (Okhotnik), but the issue here is that the Russians never produced UAVs on a large scale, except for the Orlan-10.

Regardless much of their preexisting stock has likely been depleted in Ukraine. Western backed sanctioned might have also disrupted their attempts to mass produce more in a timely manner. Iran currently has over 1000x UAVs in active service. Iran has also been subject to US sanctions for years now and so its entire supply chain and assembly lines are designed to function despite sanctions.

Can Russia produce UAVs and are they producing more for Ukraine ? Yes, but this is a time sensitive issue. The Russians should have invested more heavily in their UAV industry and right now they're wishing that they had, but regardless Iran's UAVs are battle tested and their only options now are China and Iran. Realistically the Chinese might be reluctant because of the threat of sanctions. Iran on the other hand is already being sanctioned by the west and so the west has no leverage in this regard.

If anything this is an excellent opportunity for Iran in more ways than one. Iran can earn extra revenue, cement closer military ties with Russia. Not to mention the fact that this would be a great advertisement for Iranian weapons and potentially an opportunity to test various platforms in a high intensity conflict involving the most powerful nations in the world . Iranian drones have already proven their worth in Syria, Ethiopia, Yemen, but this is a different kind of conflict

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Full speech. Interesting how he informed the press, almost as an after though near the end. He said they believe that training sessions will begin in early July. If this is true, then training sessions are likely underway now. This might actually explain what those previous shipments from Iran to Russia were all about. If this is real, then this deal was likely signed months ago and it could be part of a broader deal for Iran to procure fighter jets, air defense systems and other hardware.
> 
> Now here's the thing. The Russians have a UAV industry of their own. They produce reconnaissance drones (Orlan-10), kamikaze (KUB-BLA), multirole (Orion), stealth drones (Okhotnik), but the issue here is that the Russians never produced UAVs on a large scale, except for the Orlan-10.
> 
> Regardless much of their preexisting stock has likely been depleted in Ukraine. Western backed sanctioned might have also disrupted their attempts to mass produce more in a timely manner. Iran currently has over 1000x UAVs in active service. Iran has also been subject to US sanctions for years now and so its entire supply chain and assembly lines are designed to function despite sanctions.
> 
> Can Russia produce UAVs and are they producing more for Ukraine ? Yes, but this is a time sensitive issue. The Russians should have invested more heavily in their UAV industry and right now they're wishing that they had, but regardless Iran's UAVs are battle tested and their only options now are China and Iran. Realistically the Chinese might be reluctant because of the threat of sanctions. Iran on the other hand is already being sanctioned by the west and so the west has no leverage in this regard.
> 
> If anything this is an excellent opportunity for Iran in more ways than one. Iran can earn extra revenue, cement closer military ties with Russia. Not to mention the fact that this would be a great advertisement for Iranian weapons and potentially an opportunity to test various platforms in a high intensity conflict involving the most powerful nations in the world . Iranian drones have already proven their worth in Syria, Ethiopia, Yemen, but this is a different kind of conflict



I have to say orlan-10 is garbage compared to Iranian scan Eagle. The camera is awful. It’s like Russia FLIR tech is way behind Iran outside of maybe their top of the line fighter jet.

We all know Iran attempts to reduce costs whenever possible, but Russia just builds crap these days.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546787149353287680

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> I have to say orlan-10 is garbage compared to Iranian scan Eagle. The camera is awful. It’s like Russia FLIR tech is way behind Iran outside of maybe their top of the line fighter jet.
> 
> We all know Iran attempts to reduce costs whenever possible, but Russia just builds crap these days.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546787149353287680


 Strategic partnership. Let's not knock our friends and try to sow discord.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546532929253347329

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546848171896307712

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor




----------



## Hack-Hook

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546848171896307712


for gods sake , that's not even a military grade bullet , only used by law enforcement.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Full speech. Interesting how he informed the press, almost as an after though near the end. He said they believe that training sessions will begin in early July. If this is true, then training sessions are likely underway now. This might actually explain what those previous shipments from Iran to Russia were all about. If this is real, then this deal was likely signed months ago and it could be part of a broader deal for Iran to procure fighter jets, air defense systems and other hardware.
> 
> Now here's the thing. The Russians have a UAV industry of their own. They produce reconnaissance drones (Orlan-10), kamikaze (KUB-BLA), multirole (Orion), stealth drones (Okhotnik), but the issue here is that the Russians never produced UAVs on a large scale, except for the Orlan-10.
> 
> Regardless much of their preexisting stock has likely been depleted in Ukraine. Western backed sanctioned might have also disrupted their attempts to mass produce more in a timely manner. Iran currently has over 1000x UAVs in active service. Iran has also been subject to US sanctions for years now and so its entire supply chain and assembly lines are designed to function despite sanctions.
> 
> Can Russia produce UAVs and are they producing more for Ukraine ? Yes, but this is a time sensitive issue. The Russians should have invested more heavily in their UAV industry and right now they're wishing that they had, but regardless Iran's UAVs are battle tested and their only options now are China and Iran. Realistically the Chinese might be reluctant because of the threat of sanctions. Iran on the other hand is already being sanctioned by the west and so the west has no leverage in this regard.
> 
> If anything this is an excellent opportunity for Iran in more ways than one. Iran can earn extra revenue, cement closer military ties with Russia. Not to mention the fact that this would be a great advertisement for Iranian weapons and potentially an opportunity to test various platforms in a high intensity conflict involving the most powerful nations in the world . Iranian drones have already proven their worth in Syria, Ethiopia, Yemen, but this is a different kind of conflict


I expect Iran would be provide UAS's to Russia more than UCAVs. My impression, is Russia needs more longer range strike capability without using expensive assets like missiles, totally not worth it. Softer targets from range can be hit with Samand-3 type UAS, and they need 1000s of them frankly, and only Iran can provide this kind of capacity.

I can see UCAVs like MH6, but I think their primary concerns are long range strikes, and recon, and the 1000s of recon UAVs Iran has would fit the bill. 

I agree, this is probably part of a larger deal that includes details that we don't know yet, but will find out soon enough. Russia would be wise to enhance relations with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> for gods sake , that's not even a military grade bullet , only used by law enforcement.



People forget how corrupt Ukraine was before its image got “rehabilitated” in front of the world. It was one of the corrupt governments and countries in the world.....still is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aryobarzan

A must read for Iranians ...The truth eventually comes out *This is why Biden needs Iranian OIL :*
*Saudi oil reserve and production capacity is all fake!!



*​








Is Saudi Arabia Exaggerating Its Oil Production Potential? | OilPrice.com


Saudi Arabia has made some wild claims about its oil production potential, but the claims could be exaggerated




oilprice.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> No, I am asking where you heard this. It was mentioned by an Iranian official?
> 
> TF30 is a 1960’s engine, so reverse engineering it wouldn’t be _impossible_ But would a very serious jump in Iran’s capability.
> 
> I remember during the Qaher unveiling, an Iranian official said they presented the Supreme Leader with the the option to attempt to reverse engineer F-14, but he said no that we should build our own design. Now I don’t know if that was just ramblings of someone trying to make Qaher F-313 unveiling look good or not.
> 
> But I would be surprised Iran would stick an _Iranian built_ TF-30 into an F-14 without testing it quite extensively to the point it was ready for mass production. Because losing an F-14 is a very very costly thing for Iran’s airforce.


Agha, it seems to me this is quite probable. If I remember correctly, even amerikwans struggled in the F-14's initial days due to the TF-30 being underpowered to support the aircraft and had a series of crashes until Pratt & Whitney came up with a replacement.

Given the nature of the crash, it seems to be completely in line with the occurrence. Plus @Mr Iran Eye has also talked about a new engine being fit on F-4 airframe for testing and posted photos of those as well.

@WudangMaster What point in the video does he speak of the new engine? Post timestamp please and give us the gist of what was said (I don't speak the old tongue, sadly 😿).


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

I


Hack-Hook said:


> for gods sake , that's not even a military grade bullet , only used by law enforcement.


I showed it to someone and he remarked it was likely a bump cap and that real FAST helmets are rated 3A (impossible to penetrate like this).


----------



## Hack-Hook

PersianNinja said:


> I
> 
> I showed it to someone and he remarked it was likely a bump cap and that real FAST helmets are rated 3A (impossible to penetrate like this).


the fast helmet is design , now many company can use the design , it seems somebody made a lot of money by building those helmet for Ukraine.


----------



## TheImmortal

Former senior U.S. official John Bolton admits to planning attempted foreign coups


John Bolton, a former U.S. ambassador to the United Nations and former White House national security adviser, said on Tuesday that he had helped plan attempted coups in foreign countries. Bolton made the remarks to CNN after the day's congressional hearing into the Jan 6, 2021, attack on the...




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Russian freight train arrives in Iran marking new trade corridor milestone


An initial Russian freight train has arrived at Iran’s Sarakhs railway station in Khorasan-Razavi province on the border with Turkmenistan, IRNA ...




www.intellinews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

So after their initial attempt to cripple Russia's economy backfired, after much brainstorming, the Americans have come up with a brand new scheme. Basically they want to impose a "price cap" on Russian oil. In essence limiting how much Russia can sell its oil for on the global market. They believe that they can do this since most of the worlds insurance providers for commercial shipping are based in the west. But why can't the Russians simply establish their own institutions to insure their own oil shipments ? What prevents them from doing so ? I don't see this scheme working.



https://www.rt.com/business/558918-russia-oil-price-cap-us/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

sha ah said:


> So after their initial attempt to cripple Russia's economy backfired, after much brainstorming, the Americans have come up with a brand new scheme. Basically they want to impose a "price cap" on Russian oil. In essence limiting how much Russia can sell its oil for on the global market. They believe that they can do this since most of the worlds institutions which provide maritime insurance are based in the west. But why can't the Russians simply establish their own institutions to insure their own oil shipments ? What prevents them from doing so ? I don't see this scheme working.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rt.com/business/558918-russia-oil-price-cap-us/



This was another one of those great ideas of Jannet Yellen.... when she was the head of the Fedral Reserve, she said that there will never be another economis recission...... lets not take her ideas too seriouesly....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

PersianNinja said:


> Agha, it seems to me this is quite probable. If I remember correctly, even amerikwans struggled in the F-14's initial days due to the TF-30 being underpowered to support the aircraft and had a series of crashes until Pratt & Whitney came up with a replacement.
> 
> Given the nature of the crash, it seems to be completely in line with the occurrence. Plus @Mr Iran Eye has also talked about a new engine being fit on F-4 airframe for testing and posted photos of those as well.
> 
> @WudangMaster What point in the video does he speak of the new engine? Post timestamp please and give us the gist of what was said (I don't speak the old tongue, sadly 😿).


It was in the interview with Azarmehr I posted earlier. I listened to the section again from 01:22:50 to 1:25:00 and He stated a home made engine was installed after extensive testing and combined with an American original on a tomcat but then crashed when I guess two indigenous engines but maybe not identical to each other. Also the aircraft had been down for a decade and was being cannibalized for parts before being refitted and fly.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> So after their initial attempt to cripple Russia's economy backfired, after much brainstorming, the Americans have come up with a brand new scheme. Basically they want to impose a "price cap" on Russian oil. In essence limiting how much Russia can sell its oil for on the global market. They believe that they can do this since most of the worlds insurance providers for commercial shipping are based in the west. But why can't the Russians simply establish their own institutions to insure their own oil shipments ? What prevents them from doing so ? I don't see this scheme working.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rt.com/business/558918-russia-oil-price-cap-us/



One would have to look at how Iran did the insurance problem.

The issue is insurance on these freighters is a risky business. If oil leaks into the waters you are talking about hundreds of millions possibly billions in fines/damages/plus cost of cargo. Not exactly something private sector wants to take on.

The oil cap is mostly to take away the few Western countries still buying Russian oil. I am not sure if China or India (the other major buyers) will go along with the oil cap. Technically it is in their favor as they are buying oil at bargain prices.

We will see what happens.


----------



## drmeson

Iranians and our friends/allies need to unite in this world. The first and foremost need of the hour is that.

We Iranians (and our friends) have huge egos. We get triggered like Karens and tussle with each other on political ideas and points of view. This stone-headed clash mentality needs to stop. Support each other wherever you are, religious or not, shahi loyalist or mullah lover, 15 or 70 years old, you are azeri, persian or a kurd etc. You have an identity because of Iran, If Iran goes weak we will become an identity-less refugee. Its same for persecuted Shiites in the region for whom our strength is a hope for survival. They would face persecution if we go weak. These paper nationalities passports we get abroad do not change the fact that we are not natives of that place. We are Iranians and will always be seen as that. I am a citizen of Europe for decades. People still do kebab and Persian carpet jokes on me. They do that in a friendly way but it shows how people see us. 

Biden is in Israel, right now. There will be a united Israel-led alliance of hordes of regional countries standing at Irans face. To them we are the problem that needs to be eradicated. If we get a Rep. president again in 2024 in whitehouse, we will see this alliance getting more aggressive. If we do not get more united, organized, we will see another 1980s war imposed upon us. Yes, this is happening. I will say we are in the last 20 years, facing for the first time a combined enemy. We are much much ... much more prepared this time but why even let this happen. Peace comes from power and power is nothing without projection/perception build up.

-We suck at information war, perception buildup, media PR campaigns. Look at the amount of stupid BS propoganda Turkish, Israelis do. Persian Gulf Arabs are learning this trick as well while our media records videos with 720p Cameras and does everything possible to hide the achievements. Why was Kowsar presentation destroyed? Why is there no proper information of Dowran upgrade of F-4E? Why did not they tell us that they have an indigenous Tolou inside Hoveyzeh Cm that can drag it to MRCM ranges? Why there is no Iranian forum where we can talk freely? Although pakistani mods are very good at dealing with trolls in our section, we need to have our platforms as well.

-We need to organize our defense information, this is a must. We need to gather information on slides like webpages. Our wiki pages are ruined. As an example Kowar's page is full of disinformation, someone even put a crash report of an F-5E there to connect it to a "possible" Kowsar crash like a troll. Karrar's wiki page is qouting Iran intel (Saudi propoganda channel) and Kyle Mizokami (Fish faced Japo Ameriki propogandist). Who is to blame here ? WE ourselves! Which is why I always suggest to post information on threads as much as possible in an organized way. This is the least we can do to help those men standing at borders in 50 deg or -20 C or those who are in ventless underground bases trying to save the flag of Iran.

-Our Islamic simpleton upbringing makes us expect best from our adversaries. That needs to stop as well. Remember that while the majority populations around us do not dislike us but there are pockets of Anti-iranian radicalism around us as well. An example, out of a bunch of 10 you get 7 good Turkish people but 3 will be azzholes against Iran. We need to understand that people hate us for different reasons, for being shiites, for being iranians, even for having cross continetal empires. I met an Assyrian man at an Austrailia airport once, an educated man who literally called me a colonialist because "thousands of years ago Persians destroyed Assyrian empire". Thats the level of effect anti-Iraniian Propoganda has on these pockets. Only trust Iranians or friends. Like look at our own section here, we have iranians and we have honorary Iranians/friends. We stick together as a family so look at how tables have turned. 2-3 years ago we could not even post a single topic here without getting that thread destroyed by an army of hate-trolls. Just because we got a little organized, only a little with more information, slides, videos and started supporting eachother, we kick the trolls *** now. Iranian section is clean, trolls do not even show up or even if they do they are kicked bad. Information beats propoganda. Thats what we need to follow.


I will write more on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## drmeson

@Mr Iran Eye 

Whats so funny about the above comment?


----------



## sha ah

Iranian Flag Raised Over Key Kurdish-Held Town In Syria’s Aleppo In Message To Turkey​






*On July 13, an Iranian flag was raised over a communication tower in the key town of Tell Rifaat in the northern countryside of Syria’s Aleppo. *

Tell Rifaat is held by the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF). However, the Syrian Arab Army is known to be deployed inside and around the town. Iranian-backed Syrian forces are also present near Tell Rifaat, mainly in the Shiite towns Nubl and al-Zahraa.

It remains unclear who exactly raised the Iranian flag over Tell Rifaat. Yet, the move must have been approved by the SDF.



https://southfront.org/iranian-flag-raised-over-key-kurdish-held-town-in-syrias-aleppo-in-message-to-turkey-video/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547525640324366336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547490922161651712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

> German media is increasingly worried about Iranian drones being deployed in Ukraine, largely due to Israel's warning that they are "as dangerous as ballistic missiles" Germany being a bona fide vassal to the USA and zionist regimes and its streamlined media repeating unproven claims to make Iran seem like an immediate threat to masses of misled German citizens, in the context of Iranian steadfastness about its legal rights at the nuclear negotiation table accompanied by increased frustration and helplessness in Washington and Tel Aviv.



Fixed. ✅

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

@ahaider97 Thought I'd inform you that a certain forum member you believed to be Pakistani, is likely a serially banned one claiming to be Saudi with their multiple former accounts. If it's indeed the umpteenth handle of the user in question (no doubt in my mind), then they're definitely not Pakistani since they made disrespectful remarks against Pakistan with former accounts.

Some giveaways: thinking Velayate Faqih itself (not just its interpretation by the Islamic Republic) is a recent concept (not that the IR's interpration is, but this is even more peculiar a thought); references to the Iranian emigrant community in the UAE being the most numerous of its kind in the region; contrasting southern and northern Iran as to their alleged cultural proximity to the Arabian peninsula and evoking frequent intermarriages; usually posting walls of texts with full article citations in discussions; etc.

There are many more such hints. Using key words related to the above mentioned ones, the user's former identities could probably be found through the search function (shall refrain from mentioning them for now).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> @ahaider97 Thought I'd inform you that a certain forum member you believed to be Pakistani, is likely a serially banned one claiming to be Saudi with their multiple former accounts. If it's indeed the umpteenth handle of the user in question (no doubt in my mind), then they're definitely not Pakistani since they made disrespectful remarks against Pakistan with former accounts.
> 
> Some giveaways: thinking Velayate Faqih itself (not just its interpretation by the Islamic Republic) is a recent concept (not that the IR's interpration is, but this is even more peculiar a thought); references to the Iranian emigrant community in the UAE being the most numerous of its kind in the region; contrasting southern and northern Iran as to their alleged cultural proximity to the Arabian peninsula and evoking frequent intermarriages; usually posting walls of texts with full article citations in discussions; etc.
> 
> There are many more such hints. Using key words related to the above mentioned ones, the user's former identities could probably be found through the search function (shall refrain from mentioning them for now).



Yeah, that's a very stupid pakistani simp/azzlicker for Saudis operating from some 4-5 accounts with zero knowledge of anything related to the Middle east but tries to come across as some 5 minute-wikipedia graduate scholar on Arabs, Iranians, and Turks LOL 

Some gems from him from 4-5 accounts:

-Iranians are a new arrival in the Middle east
-Iranians (and by extensions Turkish) are proto Elamites
-Indus valley has nothing to do with Iran but is an indigenous entity.
-Arab world and Israelis are one product that will take on Iran as per some Hadith ROFL
-Saudis ruled Iran for 1000 years
-Some Iranian empires were actually Turkic (he didnt even know the word Oghuz and that Azeris live in Iran)
-Iranians and Arabs intermarry (despite that genetic studies disagree)
-8000 years old Levant gene was Saudi.
-Saudis air defense is the best in the world (wtf, they got their fields, and bases burnt)
-Iran sends "cannon fodder" pakistanis and arabs to its wars.
-He has been calling for war on Iran like Biden and Lappid listen to him directly here. 

I countered him on a topic with published articles on Indus valley genetics proving that it was atleast 87 % Iranian neolithic farmers and he ran away from there, posting just a laugh like a sore beaten child. Pakistanis are good people in general, but some of these stupid internet scholars raised in isolation in the west are the most stupid weirdos on the internet who start simping for other countries. Self-haters with massive identity crises may be I guess. They usually talk against their own military too. Another one of these guys in our section was cursing Pakistani military the other day like their commanders owe him something or whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## drmeson

ahaider97 said:


> A wiki style website for Iranian defense industry in English sounds like a good idea.



That's a much further stage. 

1) What can be done by us is to gather data in one place. This section and our own hard drives so that if this forum ever crashes we have the data. Another IMF does not happen. 

2) ONLY AUTHENTIC sources published in high-impact peer-reviewed journals or coming from authentic western magazines. 

3) Organization of data into sections. Equipment gets its physical parameters, subsystems (propulsions, warheads), electronics (radar or guidance), the accuracy of weapon, numbers built, etc. 

4) Sections: 
Slides on new unveilings and Equipment of Artesh branches, IRGC in detail with citations. 
Iranic and Iranian Turkoman genetic/empires/war history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Best starting point would be to download and organize as much data and pictures as possible on personal systems as well as organize the info and focus efforts more in this forum; similar to how Roodast and MehrAein coordinate their efforts on youtube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> Yeah, that's a very stupid pakistani simp/azzlicker for Saudis operating from some 4-5 accounts with zero knowledge of anything related to the Middle east but tries to come across as some 5 minute-wikipedia graduate scholar on Arabs, Iranians, and Turks LOL
> 
> Some gems from him from 4-5 accounts:
> 
> -Iranians are a new arrival in the Middle east
> -Iranians (and by extensions Turkish) are proto Elamites
> -Indus valley has nothing to do with Iran but is an indigenous entity.
> -Arab world and Israelis are one product that will take on Iran as per some Hadith ROFL
> -Saudis ruled Iran for 1000 years
> -Some Iranian empires were actually Turkic (he didnt even know the word Oghuz and that Azeris live in Iran)
> -Iranians and Arabs intermarry (despite that genetic studies disagree)
> -8000 years old Levant gene was Saudi.
> -Saudis air defense is the best in the world (wtf, they got their fields, and bases burnt)
> -Iran sends "cannon fodder" pakistanis and arabs to its wars.
> -He has been calling for war on Iran like Biden and Lappid listen to him directly here.
> 
> I countered him on a topic with published articles on Indus valley genetics proving that it was atleast 87 % Iranian neolithic farmers and he ran away from there, posting just a laugh like a sore beaten child. Pakistanis are good people in general, but some of these stupid internet scholars raised in isolation in the west are the most stupid weirdos on the internet who start simping for other countries. Self-haters with massive identity crises may be I guess. They usually talk against their own military too. Another one of these guys in our section was cursing Pakistani military the other day like their commanders owe him something or whatever.



Correct, but I believe we're not referring to the same multi-account user. There are two distinct ones here, not to be confused with each other.

The member you are thinking of, indeed seems to be a Pakistani holding the PGCC and their military forces in particularly high esteem. Some random trademarks: spelling Tehran as "Tehren" (first time I had seen anyone doing this) and seemingly believing that the PGCC is capable of invading the entire territory of Iran in more or less 24 hours. Also having some fixation on the "need" to eradicate Houthis even if it supposes to commit mass killings of civilians. Has been much less active these past weeks and months.

The one I'm thinking of however is presumably Arab - at least that's how they used to present themself under every one of their former handles, namely as a staunch pan-Arab nationalist from the Hijaz (with corresponding usernames). Also described as the "500 million" man by some Turkish participants, if you remember or can see what I mean. When things didn't go their way, this user got into verbal confrontations with Pakistanis on several occasions, disrespecting Pakistan and getting banned in the process (trademark exclamations under those kind of circumstances: "only on PDF", "this is a low IQ forum", and even "mods, please ban me"). Calls non-Arab Muslims "Arabized", refers to Iranian seyyed clerics as "Arab wannabes". Often mentions the Netufian culture in debates about history. Uses the term "cluster closely with" in genome-related discussions, argues that of all people Arabs are closest to white Europeans. Contrasts northern and southern Iran, trying to portray her as an artificial nation cobbled together from unrelated "ethnicities". Now is the first time, to my knowledge, that they're false-flagging as a Pakistani. But the similarities I listed are compelling enough to lower the probability of a mere coincidence to close to zero.

The latter user is displaying a tighter, less casual writing style than the former, marked as it is by a more disciplined spelling, syntax and punctuation. And has also been around for much longer. In fact visits this site periodically nowadays, often with a new account, in between longer periods of absence.

I could name several past handles of both, but this is more subtle. However, if by now it's not clear who the two users I'm distinguishing are, I may disclose some of the respective ID's upon request.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> Correct, but I believe we're not referring to the same multi-account user. There are two distinct ones here, not to be confused with each other.
> 
> The member you are thinking of, indeed seems to be a Pakistani holding the PGCC and their military forces in particularly high esteem. Some random trademarks: spelling Tehran as "Tehren" (first time I had seen anyone doing this) and seemingly believing that the PGCC is capable of invading the entire territory of Iran in more or less 24 hours. Also having some fixation on the "need" to eradicate Houthis even if it supposes to commit mass killings of civilians. Has been much less active these past weeks and months.
> 
> The one I'm thinking of however is presumably Arab - at least that's how they used to present themself under every one of their former handles, namely as a staunch pan-Arab nationalist from the Hijaz (with corresponding usernames). Also described as the "500 million" man by some Turkish participants, if you remember or can see what I mean. When things didn't go their way, this user got into verbal confrontations with Pakistanis on several occasions, disrespecting Pakistan and getting banned in the process (trademark exclamations under those kind of circumstances: "only on PDF", "this is a low IQ forum", and even "mods, please ban me"). Calls non-Arab Muslims "Arabized", refers to Iranian seyyed clerics as "Arab wannabes". Often mentions the Netufian culture in debates about history. Uses the term "cluster closely with" in genome-related discussions, argues that of all people Arabs are closest to white Europeans. Contrasts northern and southern Iran, trying to portray her as an artificial nation cobbled together from unrelated "ethnicities". Now is the first time, to my knowledge, that they're false-flagging as a Pakistani. But the similarities I listed are compelling enough to lower the probability of a mere coincidence to close to zero.
> 
> The latter user is displaying a tighter, less casual writing style than the former, marked as it is by a more disciplined spelling, syntax and punctuation. And has also been around for much longer. In fact visits this site periodically nowadays, often with a new account, in between longer periods of absence.
> 
> I could name several past handles of both, but this is more subtle. However, if by now it's not clear who the two users I'm distinguishing are, I may disclose some of the respective ID's upon request.


Khan "bist haft bist haft" va Titanium both... I think both are Kun lees arab hastand..lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> Correct, but I believe we're not referring to the same multi-account user. There are two distinct ones here, not to be confused with each other.
> 
> The member you are thinking of, indeed seems to be a Pakistani holding the PGCC and their military forces in particularly high esteem. Some random trademarks: spelling Tehran as "Tehren" (first time I had seen anyone doing this) and seemingly believing that the PGCC is capable of invading the entire territory of Iran in more or less 24 hours. Also having some fixation on the "need" to eradicate Houthis even if it supposes to commit mass killings of civilians. Has been much less active these past weeks and months.
> 
> The one I'm thinking of however is presumably Arab - at least that's how they used to present themself under every one of their former handles, namely as a staunch pan-Arab nationalist from the Hijaz (with corresponding usernames). Also described as the "500 million" man by some Turkish participants, if you remember or can see what I mean. When things didn't go their way, this user got into verbal confrontations with Pakistanis on several occasions, disrespecting Pakistan and getting banned in the process (trademark exclamations under those kind of circumstances: "only on PDF", "this is a low IQ forum", and even "mods, please ban me"). Calls non-Arab Muslims "Arabized", refers to Iranian seyyed clerics as "Arab wannabes". Often mentions the Netufian culture in debates about history. Uses the term "cluster closely with" in genome-related discussions, argues that of all people Arabs are closest to white Europeans. Contrasts northern and southern Iran, trying to portray her as an artificial nation cobbled together from unrelated "ethnicities". Now is the first time, to my knowledge, that they're false-flagging as a Pakistani. But the similarities I listed are compelling enough to lower the probability of a mere coincidence to close to zero.
> 
> The latter user is displaying a tighter, less casual writing style than the former, marked as it is by a more disciplined spelling, syntax and punctuation. And has also been around for much longer. In fact visits this site periodically nowadays, often with a new account, in between longer periods of absence.
> 
> I could name several past handles of both, but this is more subtle. However, if by now it's not clear who the two users I'm distinguishing are, I may disclose some of the respective ID's upon request.



The 500 million saudi troll has long gone. He was hard dealt by pakistani mods after he called Pakistanis as ugly compared to Saudis or something in one thread I remember. Mods just kept banning his every attempt to come back so he gave up on this forum. Pakistanis mods here are brutally disciplined if you report a troll to them they won't leave him be.

What you are refering to is a Pakistani azzlicker of Saudis (living in Denmark I think ??) He has these known accounts Titanium, Qutub aldin Aibak, Battalion, Khan27 (may be more) ... He is one of those simp-weirdos who start boosting about other ethnicities than their own because of some inherent self insecurity. He keeps boosting about Saudis (actual saudis like SC does not even talk to him LOL). He is very ill informed sock who will post something after reading two lines from Wikipedia yet tries to come across as some scholar. 

Here is something amusing, on IMF I remember there was once a troll with Danish flag who came and started calling Iranian missiles as Chinese imports etc. If this man is 27 now, that troll could be him at the start of this guy's internet career. ROFL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

drmeson said:


> The 500 million saudi troll has long gone. He was hard dealt by pakistani mods after he called Pakistanis as ugly compared to Saudis or something in one thread I remember. Mods just kept banning his every attempt to come back so he gave up on this forum. Pakistanis mods here are brutally disciplined if you report a troll to them they won't leave him be.
> 
> What you are refering to is a Pakistani azzlicker of Saudis (living in Denmark I think ??) He has these known accounts Titanium, Qutub aldin Aibak, Battalion, Khan27 (may be more) ... He is one of those simp-weirdos who start boosting about other ethnicities than their own because of some inherent self insecurity. He keeps boosting about Saudis (actual saudis like SC does not even talk to him LOL). He is very ill informed sock who will post something after reading two lines from Wikipedia yet tries to come across as some scholar.
> 
> Here is something amusing, on IMF I remember there was once a troll with Danish flag who came and started calling Iranian missiles as Chinese imports etc. If this man is 27 now, that troll could be him at the start of this guy's internet career. ROFL.


SC is a Saudi guy? I always thought he was from Egypt.


----------



## drmeson

WudangMaster said:


> Best starting point would be to download and organize as much data and pictures as possible on personal systems as well as organize the info and focus efforts more in this forum; similar to how Roodast and MehrAein coordinate their efforts on youtube.



Yes this. I asked for this before here but nobody was interested. Apparently, we have more time arguing with each other over the Russia-Ukraine war or who supported who during the Mosadegh coup than doing something useful for our information war on our country. I did not lose hope and kept doing what I can to gather as much as I can in form of info slides. As an example, I did three threads with slides, data was cited from peer-reviewed western sources and magazines so its not challengeable. Now we have data gathered up in one place, we can use it whenever we need it in discussion on boards, Twitter, to correct wiki pages that are ruined etc.

*https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/hesa-fighter-kowsar-program-current-and-next-generation.743327/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sejjil-family-solid-fueled-guided-mrbm-irbm-slvs.745472/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/operational-space-launching-vehicles-slvs-of-iran.742579/*

I want to do the following in this sequence

*Aerospace and Strategic command *(All, SLVs with kick stages and Sejjil IRBM family are done already)
1) Fateh Family of TBM, SRBM, MRBM, AShBM, AntiRadiation BM, Skip Glide Partial HGVs.
THEN Ghadr-H/F/101, Emad1/II, Qiam-II, KhorramShahr-II IRBM
2) AShCM (Abumehdi, Noor, Ghader), AL-CM (Ghader, YaAli) , LACM (Hoveyzeh, Soumar), SLCM (Jask-2), ALBM (Fajr-4), A2G weapons (Glide PGMs, Missiles)
3) Iranian CBRN nuclear and chemical strike capability using Israeli, IAEA, and American published sources only.

*Aviation and Air defense *(Kowsar, F-14AM, Fakour-90 BVR are done and posted already, Aryobarzan has built a repository of Iranian aviation industry here as well *Link*, I post stuff there too, we can pick most of the aviation stuff from there)

1) F-4E/D Dowran upgrade, SU-24/22M4 upgrade, MIG fleet
2) A2A Fattar all aspect sidewinder
3) Iranian Engines, turbojets, turbofan, turboprop
4) Iranian airborne radars (3 types of SARs, 2 types of pulse dopplers), avionics, EO/IR, HMD, ECM packages
5) Iranian GWACS network of search and track radars, ground Jammers + layers of LORADS and SHORADS.
6) MALE and Loitering UCAVS, engines, physical parameters, battle records, numbers built, etc
7) Helis (Only extensive rebuilt upgradation and indigenous)

*Naval forces *
1) Submarines upgrades/construction of Kilo, Ghadir, Nahang, Fateh class
2) Construction of Moudges, Loghman class, FACs, submersible boats

*Ground Forces*
1) Zolfaghar-III, T-72Z, Karrar, BMP, MRAP, UGV, Artillery, ATGs
2) Portable surveillance equipment

*Iranian History*
1) Iranic people's genetics and pre-Islamic chalcolithic, neolithic history
2) Iranian empires timeline, Iranian battles and victories

*Iranian Economy*
1) IMF and Worldbank GDP graphs by year, GDP growth, inflation, Oil production per year, Export volume, Import vs Export Deficit etc
2) Iranian Strategic Alliances, Chinese, Russian and EU pacts.

All of this will be in standardized form with the same color and page size I used for Kowsar and the rest. This will probably take an year to compile such data, and we are all mature men with jobs and families, but in the end, we will have a proper peer-reviewed cited compilation of information ... which is better than us coming here arguing and gaining nothing. The data at IMF was lost completely when the site went down and I believe one day this forum might see the same fate and we will be clueless about what to do next. So we need this more than ganging up on Turkies or Jews, Saudis here which we love to do.

@aryobarzan @WudangMaster @Hack-Hook @_Nabil_ @Raghfarm007 @QWECXZ @Cancerous Tumor @mohsen @sha ah @925boy @SalarHaqq
@jauk @Homajon

P.S. If nobody is interested, I will still personally take this responsibility alone even if it takes me 3 years to finish this project. I just want to help our country in whatever way I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drmeson

QWECXZ said:


> SC is a Saudi guy? I always thought he was from Egypt.



Could be, mostly posts about KSA though. Calm guy, never saw him trolling or anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

drmeson said:


> Yes this. I asked for this before here but nobody was interested. Apparently, we have more time arguing with each other over the Russia-Ukraine war or who supported who during the Mosadegh coup than doing something useful for our information war on our country. I did not lose hope and kept doing what I can to gather as much as I can in form of info slides. As an example, I did three threads with slides, data was cited from peer-reviewed western sources and magazines so its not challengeable. Now we have data gathered up in one place, we can use it whenever we need it in discussion on boards, Twitter, to correct wiki pages that are ruined etc.
> 
> *https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/hesa-fighter-kowsar-program-current-and-next-generation.743327/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/sejjil-family-solid-fueled-guided-mrbm-irbm-slvs.745472/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/operational-space-launching-vehicles-slvs-of-iran.742579/*
> 
> I want to do the following in this sequence
> 
> *Aerospace and Strategic command *(All, SLVs with kick stages and Sejjil IRBM family are done already)
> 1) Fateh Family of TBM, SRBM, MRBM, AShBM, AntiRadiation BM, Skip Glide Partial HGVs.
> THEN Ghadr-H/F/101, Emad1/II, Qiam-II, KhorramShahr-II IRBM
> 2) AShCM (Abumehdi, Noor, Ghader), AL-CM (Ghader, YaAli) , LACM (Hoveyzeh, Soumar), SLCM (Jask-2), ALBM (Fajr-4), A2G weapons (Glide PGMs, Missiles)
> 3) Iranian CBRN nuclear and chemical strike capability using Israeli, IAEA, and American published sources only.
> 
> *Aviation and Air defense *(Kowsar, F-14AM, Fakour-90 BVR are done and posted already, Aryobarzan has built a repository of Iranian aviation industry here as well *Link*, I post stuff there too, we can pick most of the aviation stuff from there)
> 
> 1) F-4E/D Dowran upgrade, SU-24/22M4 upgrade, MIG fleet
> 2) A2A Fattar all aspect sidewinder
> 3) Iranian Engines, turbojets, turbofan, turboprop
> 4) Iranian airborne radars (3 types of SARs, 2 types of pulse dopplers), avionics, EO/IR, HMD, ECM packages
> 5) Iranian GWACS network of search and track radars, ground Jammers + layers of LORADS and SHORADS.
> 6) MALE and Loitering UCAVS, engines, physical parameters, battle records, numbers built, etc
> 7) Helis (Only extensive rebuilt upgradation and indigenous)
> 
> *Naval forces *
> 1) Submarines upgrades/construction of Kilo, Ghadir, Nahang, Fateh class
> 2) Construction of Moudges, Loghman class, FACs, submersible boats
> 
> *Ground Forces*
> 1) Zolfaghar-III, T-72Z, Karrar, BMP, MRAP, UGV, Artillery, ATGs
> 2) Portable surveillance equipment
> 
> *Iranian History*
> 1) Iranic people's genetics and pre-Islamic chalcolithic, neolithic history
> 2) Iranian empires timeline, Iranian battles and victories
> 
> *Iranian Economy*
> 1) IMF and Worldbank GDP graphs by year, GDP growth, inflation, Oil production per year, Export volume, Import vs Export Deficit etc
> 2) Iranian Strategic Alliances, Chinese, Russian and EU pacts.
> 
> All of this will be in standardized form with the same color and page size I used for Kowsar and the rest. This will probably take an year to compile such data, and we are all mature men with jobs and families, but in the end, we will have a proper peer-reviewed cited compilation of information ... which is better than us coming here arguing and gaining nothing. The data at IMF was lost completely when the site went down and I believe one day this forum might see the same fate and we will be clueless about what to do next. So we need this more than ganging up on Turkies or Jews, Saudis here which we love to do.
> 
> @aryobarzan @WudangMaster @Hack-Hook @_Nabil_ @Raghfarm007 @QWECXZ @Cancerous Tumor @mohsen @sha ah @925boy @SalarHaqq
> @jauk @Homajon
> 
> P.S. If nobody is interested, I will still personally take this responsibility alone even if it takes me 3 years to finish this project. I just want to help our country in whatever way I can.


I have a bunch of pictures but they are not properly labeled and a jumble. It will take me time just to go through them and label them properly and resume my downloads like before. Info slides are also very valuable as image files because they give info on the particular system or weapon.


----------



## aryobarzan

Very informative and also surprising information:






*Tunisia* was a surprise to me @_Nabil_

*Bahrain*: The fat corrupt shikh of Bahrain stole so much of the oil rich money that is now at 116% of GDP in debt ..I bet they regret not joining Iran

*Egypt* at No 5 risk of default and 94% of GDP debt and they keep buying multi billion dollars arms from any one who is willing to sell to them..who knows what is going in their minds

Thanks to Iranian leadership (for all those who criticize Iran system) despite 42 years of sanctions we are not in the list and Iran debt to GDP is only at 2% of GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Thanks to Iranian leadership (for all those who criticize Iran system) despite 42 years of sanctions we are not in the list and Iran debt to GDP is only at 2% of GDP.



It has nothing to do with the Iranian leadership.
Thanks to sanctions, we cannot take loans from the IMF or the World Bank, or other international institutions or countries. It's not like we don't need loans, we just can't get them. Iran asked for a 5 billion dollar loan during the covid-19 crisis, but the US refused it. That's why our foreign debt is quite low. Not only our foreign debt is quite low, because we cannot transfer money to Iran from abroad, other countries owe us money, including countries like Iraq, China, South Korea, etc. So, it's not really surprising that Iran is not a high risk country for defaulting.


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> It has nothing to do with the Iranian leadership.
> Thanks to sanctions, we cannot take loans from the IMF or the World Bank, or other international institutions or countries. It's not like we don't need loans, we just can't get them. Iran asked for a 5 billion dollar loan during the covid-19 crisis, but the US refused it. That's why our foreign debt is quite low. Not only our foreign debt is quite low, because we cannot transfer money to Iran from abroad, other countries owe us money, including countries like Iraq, China, South Korea, etc. So, it's not really surprising that Iran is not a high risk country for defaulting.


I am glad we could not get loans...imagine how much the interest these countries are paying on their debts..the higher they are on the risk ladder the higher the interest rate they pay... 

The 5 billion I remember was a political strategy they did to demonstrate how inhumane the western propaganda of "Human rights" is...it worked..they will always hold it against Western countries in any of their dealing..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> I am glad we could not get loans...imagine how much the interest these countries are paying on their debts..the higher they are on the risk ladder the higher the interest rate they pay...
> 
> The 5 billion I remember was a political strategy they did to demonstrate how inhumane the western propaganda of "Human rights" is...it worked..they will always hold it against Western countries in any of their dealing..lol


Well, yes. But on the other hand, getting loans can help you develop your infrastructure and economy faster. Look at what Turkey has achieved with loans in less than two decades, although I don't believe Turkey's financial decisions and monetary policies to be good and sustainable.
Loans are not bad per se, particularly when you're going through hard times or when you want to speed up development and compensate for falling behind your plans. If I need to save money for 24 months to buy a car, I need to wait 2 years. But if I get a loan, I will have the car immediately and I will pay back the money later. Not a bad deal, is it?

Iran's banking credit has been lowered to B/B+ by most international banks for many years. So, even though Iran is not a high risk country for defaulting, our banking credit is already bad because of sanctions. After all, what can they do to a country when she defaults? Nothing. They can't imprison a country or file a felony against the country. They usually just lower the country's credit score, which has already happened to Iran unfortunately.

Now that the pandemic has been tamed by mass vaccination it's easy to overlook the troubles of the past, but I fully remember how difficult the situation was just 2 years ago. Importing vaccines is expensive actually. I mean we have injected over 150 million doses of vaccines so far. At $5 a vial, that's 750 million dollars, more or less. There were rumors that we had to pay more for our orders to become prioritized. Anyway, 2019-2020 were terrible years for the Iranian economy. A negative GDP growth combined with a sudden decline in oil prices and a dramatic decline in our oil sales because of US unilateral sanctions, and even a huge decline in our non-oil exports after our neighbors closed their borders on us and people had to practice social distancing, _et cetera_, a 5 billion dollar loan could've made a huge difference for us at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

SCO to admit Iran as a full member; Belarus applied for membership: SG Zhang Ming







chanakyaforum.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thesaint

UAE working to send envoy to Iran, opposes anti-Tehran axis


The UAE started engaging with Iran in 2019 following attacks on tankers off Gulf waters and on Saudi energy infrastructure and has held direct talks ever since.




english.alaraby.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548210764137148419
تفکرات آقای شاکری نشان میده ما در داخل جناح اصولگرا هم بسیار حسن روحانی و رفسنجانی داریم که تئوری سازی برای هدف مشترک میکنند

تئوری اصالت کنترل حدود تنش با امریکا

عدم دیدن تفاوتهای وسیع ایران و چین

تئوری اصالت عدم دخالت مستقیم و وسعت دادن به جنگ اوکراین​


----------



## OldTwilight

ahaider97 said:


> There's too much info to keep it organized in threads. Maybe such websites exist in farsi already, I'd be surprised if Iran already does not have an online community of defense nerds. But Iran should definitely have a better representation on international forums, especially Americans need to know that Iran is no Afghanistan and Iraq and their senile leaders should calm down with their hostility.


make such site in Iran and one day, they will arrest you as spy ... make the same site from outside of Iran and they are ok ... 
ISI ...


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548201149622128640
تئوری سازی بی مفهوم عملی آقای شاکری در پشت جملات علمی


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548201149622128640
> تئوری سازی بی مفهوم عملی آقای شاکری در پشت جملات علمی


حرفش ولی اشتباه نیست​


----------



## drmeson

WudangMaster said:


> I have a bunch of pictures but they are not properly labeled and a jumble. It will take me time just to go through them and label them properly and resume my downloads like before. Info slides are also very valuable as image files because they give info on the particular system or weapon.



best way is to just take one subject and then work on it. Like I am working on Khorramshahr slide, which I will post here. 

If you are up for help we can take any subject from the list I posted in previous page and work on it togather.



ahaider97 said:


> Honestly this kind of work is best suited for iranian students in some geopolitics or defense studies department, but if you are passionate about this stuff then best of luck. It's a huge undertaking but maybe you'll end up writing a book or two on this topic and it'll be worth it in the end.



Its not some book idea lol. It would just be one useful slide with only relevant informative data (citing credible sources only) and relevant pics that show some functionality like a Missile hitting a target accurately, with its seeker, propulsion, an aircraft showing its radar, cockpit etc. 

Like this .. Its not perfect but its there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> The 500 million saudi troll has long gone. He was hard dealt by pakistani mods after he called Pakistanis as ugly compared to Saudis or something in one thread I remember. Mods just kept banning his every attempt to come back so he gave up on this forum. Pakistanis mods here are brutally disciplined if you report a troll to them they won't leave him be.
> 
> What you are refering to is a Pakistani azzlicker of Saudis (living in Denmark I think ??) He has these known accounts Titanium, Qutub aldin Aibak, Battalion, Khan27 (may be more) ... He is one of those simp-weirdos who start boosting about other ethnicities than their own because of some inherent self insecurity. He keeps boosting about Saudis (actual saudis like SC does not even talk to him LOL). He is very ill informed sock who will post something after reading two lines from Wikipedia yet tries to come across as some scholar.



The Khan account is definitely more likely to be the Saudi troll rather than Titanium110.

Mentioning Iranian emigrants in the UAE, regarding southern Iran in particular as close to Arabia, alleging frequent intermarriage between southern Iranians and Arabs, referring to Velayate Faqih (not Shia Islam per se) as a recent innovation, claiming that Iran's leader is considered as a "demi-god" and taking issue with the adjective Supreme in Supreme Leader, claiming Iran is oppressing linguistic minorities (especially the Baloch and Arab-speakers), these are all classical trademarks of the Saudi user not of Titanium110. You can check their past record, Titanium110 to my knowledge never insisted very specifically on these talking points.

Also Titanium110's punctuation and sometimes grammar is markedly loose (even though he has mastery over a large contingent of English phrases and expressions), while that Khan person's isn't at all.

If you wish, I can seek out more evidence and post screenshots from past contributions of both users to underscore these specificities. I'm 100% certain here.

Just one example:







This was posted by user Saif al-Arab in March of 2015.

Link: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/arabic-coffee-shop.298944/page-364#post-10646375

Now compare this with a recent post from Khan2727:






Link: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...of-relations-with-egypt.746186/#post-13883763

It's quite obvious and leaves no doubts to me.

Incidentally, the phrase "on every front" is highly characteristic of the Saudi. Titanium110 never used it as far as I'm aware, while the Saudi did very often (especially when attempting to argue that the PGCC is supposedly more advanced than Iran "on every front"). Again a comparative investigation using the search function will confirm this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> حرفش ولی اشتباه نیست​



رایطه ما با جریان تحریم تحت اثر هسته ای ه
ما حتی اینستکس هم نتوانستیم با اروپا ایجاد 
کنیم

ایستکس

حتی خاتمی هم دست پری از اروپا نیاورد​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> رایطه ما با جریان تحریم تحت اثر هسته ای ه
> ما حتی اینستکس هم نتوانستیم با اروپا ایجاد
> کنیم
> 
> ایستکس
> 
> حتی خاتمی هم دست پری از اروپا نیاورد​


اون وقت فکر می‌کنی روسیه میاد با ما سیستم میان بانکی مشترک داشته باشه؟
یه جوری می‌گی اینستکس رو نتونستیم برقرار کنیم انگار ۵۰ تا خط بانکی با چین و روسیه داریم

برو ببین دانشجویان ایرانی تو چین چی می‌گن
محدودیت‌های دانشجویان ایرانی تو چین کمتر از اروپا نیست
همین داستان درباره روسیه هم درسته
زمانی که کشورهای اروپایی رشته‌های مرتبط با فیزیک و مهندسی هسته‌ای رو برای دانشجویان ایرانی بستن یکی از اولین کشورهایی که دنباله روی این داستان شد خود خرسیه بود​


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> The Khan account is definitely more likely to be the Saudi troll rather than Titanium110.
> 
> Mentioning Iranian emigrants in the UAE, regarding southern Iran in particular as close to Arabia, alleging frequent intermarriage between southern Iranians and Arabs, referring to Velayate Faqih (not Shia Islam per se) as a recent innovation, claiming that Iran's leader is considered as a "demi-god" and taking issue with the adjective Supreme in Supreme Leader, claiming Iran is oppressing linguistic minorities (especially the Baloch and Arab-speakers), these are all classical trademarks of the Saudi user not of Titanium110. You can check their past record, Titanium110 to my knowledge never insisted very specifically on these talking points.
> 
> Also Titanium110's punctuation and sometimes grammar is markedly loose (even though he has mastery over a large contingent of English phrases and expressions), while that Khan person's isn't at all.
> 
> If you wish, I can seek out more evidence and post screenshots from past contributions of both users to underscore these specificities. I'm 100% certain here.
> 
> Just one example:
> 
> View attachment 862322
> 
> 
> This was posted by user "Saif al-Arab" in March of 2015.
> 
> Link: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/arabic-coffee-shop.298944/page-364#post-10646375
> 
> Now compare this with a recent post from Khan2727:
> 
> View attachment 862323
> 
> 
> Link: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iran...of-relations-with-egypt.746186/#post-13883763
> 
> It's quite obvious to me.
> 
> Oh, and the phrase "on every front" is absolutely characteristic of the Saudi. Titanium110 never used it as far as I'm aware, while the Saudi did very, very often (especially when attempting to argue that the PGCC is supposedly more advanced than Iran "on every front").



May be titanium troll is reading that saudi's old shit and developing ideas to post same crude lies? Check this Khan account if he ever talked to other Pakistanis in their language. I think I saw him 

But if you are right, it would be very easy to out that Saudi troll.

Ask me how?


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اون وقت فکر می‌کنی روسیه میاد با ما سیستم میان بانکی مشترک داشته باشه؟
> یه جوری می‌گی اینستکس رو نتونستیم برقرار کنیم انگار ۵۰ تا خط بانکی با چین و روسیه داریم
> 
> برو ببین دانشجویان ایرانی تو چین چی می‌گن
> محدودیت‌های دانشجویان ایرانی تو چین کمتر از اروپا نیست
> همین داستان درباره روسیه هم درسته
> زمانی که کشورهای اروپایی رشته‌های مرتبط با فیزیک و مهندسی هسته‌ای رو برای دانشجویان ایرانی بستن یکی از اولین کشورهایی که دنباله روی این داستان شد خود خرسیه بود​



چین علنا نفت میخره و‌علنا حداقل ۱۵ درصد پولشو‌ نقد میده

بله عادی نیست ولی از اینستکس خیلی بهتره​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> Very informative and also surprising information:
> 
> View attachment 862225
> 
> *Tunisia* was a surprise to me @_Nabil_
> 
> *Bahrain*: The fat corrupt shikh of Bahrain stole so much of the oil rich money that is now at 116% of GDP in debt ..I bet they regret not joining Iran
> 
> *Egypt* at No 5 risk of default and 94% of GDP debt and they keep buying multi billion dollars arms from any one who is willing to sell to them..who knows what is going in their minds
> 
> Thanks to Iranian leadership (for all those who criticize Iran system) despite 42 years of sanctions we are not in the list and Iran debt to GDP is only at 2% of GDP.



Well said. It is indeed the result of a strategic level political choice by top decision makers of the Islamc Republic, in particular Supreme Leader Khamenei, and this in turn is rooted in ideological tenets. The low levels of external debt are not simply a result of Iran being sanctioned and not having easy access to loans, unlike what oppositionists and liberals claim.

The Islamic Republic has always prioritized keeping indebtedness low, especially as far as more hazardous short term loans are concerned, because avoidance of the imperialist-devised debt trap is seen as a political-ideological imperative.

Case in point: in 2018, the Supreme Leader declared* he had personally intervened to prevent several governments from receiving loans from the IMF and World Bank*.

_____
​میخواستند وام بگیرند، بنده نگذاشتم​
در طول سالهای گذشته، در دولتهای مختلف، چندبار میخواستند از بانک جهانی یا صندوق بین‌المللی پول، وام بگیرند، بنده نگذاشتم؛ جلویش را گرفتم؛ مقدّمات را فراهم کرده بودند که این کار را انجام بدهند. اینکه ما از بیگانه طلب بکنیم و متعهّدِ در مقابل بیگانه بشویم، این خطای بزرگی است؛ باید اقتصاد درون‌زا باشد.

بیانات در اجتماع زائران و مجاوران حرم مطهر رضوی

۱۳۹۷/۰۱/۰۱​
میخواستند وام بگیرند، بنده نگذاشتم​



farsi.khamenei.ir

_____

So there is definitely a conviction of political nature underlying Iran's low debt, much rather than inability to obtain loans. Keeping debt levels low has been a deliberate Islamic revolutionary policy, and it is also an aspect of the concept of a Resistance economy outlined by Supreme Leader Khamenei.




drmeson said:


> is titanium troll is ready that saudis old shit and developing ideas?
> 
> But if you are right, it would be very easy to out that Saudi troll.
> 
> Ask me how?



The user was rather easily provoked indeed. What do you have in mind? But the user may be reading us here, so he could be prepared by then.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> چین علنا نفت میخره و‌علنا حداقل ۱۵ درصد پولشو‌ نقد میده
> 
> بله عادی نیست ولی از اینستکس خیلی بهتره​


به خاطر منافع خودش این کار رو می‌کنه
اگه اینطوری باشه آلمان هم زمان کرونا از ایران تجهیزات پزشکی می‌خرید
خود ایران از آمریکا کلی چیز وارد می‌کنه اگه اینطوره

بعد تازه مگه چقدر نفت می‌خره؟ یه زمانی چین از ایران روزانه ۲ میلیون بشکه نفت می‌خرید و ایران صادر کننده اصلی نفت به چین بود
الان چین شده وابسته به نفت عربستان و به شدت روابط تجاری‌اش با ایران رو کاهش داده

بعد هم چه ربطی به اینستکس داره؟ اینستکس قرار بود سیستم بین بانکی باشه. ایران و چین چه سیستم بین بانکی‌ای دارن؟

حرف اون بنده خدا در کلیت درست هست​


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> I am glad we could not get loans...imagine how much the interest these countries are paying on their debts..the higher they are on the risk ladder the higher the interest rate they pay...
> 
> The 5 billion I remember was a political strategy they did to demonstrate how inhumane the western propaganda of "Human rights" is...it worked..they will always hold it against Western countries in any of their dealing..lol


Correct. Any interaction with corrupt western financial institutions is null. Look at the recent disaster in Sri Lanka. Also, let’s not confuse the need for investment with borrowing from loan sharks (IMF, dollar based countries, etc). Iran’s economy must grow independently and generate self perpetuating wealth. Mutually beneficial partnerships with aligned countries is a must as well. Iran must do everything and anything to cut the dollar down to size which makes every country other than the US a milking cow. The dollar is a Ponzi scam with US at the top and the regular players stepped to the bottom. Any further entanglement with it is a strategic mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

jauk said:


> Correct. Any interaction with corrupt western financial institutions is null. Look at the recent disaster in Sri Lanka. Also, let’s not confuse the need for investment with borrowing from loan sharks (IMF, dollar based countries, etc). Iran’s economy must grow independently and generate self perpetuating wealth. Mutually beneficial partnerships with aligned countries is a must as well. Iran must do everything and anything to cut the dollar down to size which makes every country other than the US a milking cow. The dollar is a Ponzi scam with US at the top and the regular players stepped to the bottom. Any further entanglement with it is a strategic mistake.


Azizam, locatione vagheyi't ro post kon bebinim az koja enghadr zede gharb harf mizani 
mohem mardom dakhele keshvar hastand ke bayad bebinim oona chi migan. In gholdor baazi ha moghabele IMF o amrika che soodi vase mardomemoon dashte?

ridin be eghtesademoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

Dariush the Great said:


> Azizam, locatione vagheyi't ro post kon bebinim az koja enghadr zede gharb harf mizani
> mohem mardom dakhele keshvar hastand ke bayad bebinim oona chi migan. In gholdor baazi ha moghabele IMF o amrika che soodi vase mardomemoon dashte?
> 
> ridin be eghtesademoon.


اهان. مرغ خوری و شکم پر. مثل حیوانات که آغاز و پایانشون بیش از این نیست. مردم حیوون نیستن گرچه بعضیها در این مغلته غرغن.

حرفام غولدری و وابسته به مکان نیست. حقیقته و حقیقته سخته. جا برای مرغان نداره بلکه جا برای مردم عمله نه گدایی و سر و دست انداختن به بیگانه.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> به خاطر منافع خودش این کار رو می‌کنه
> اگه اینطوری باشه آلمان هم زمان کرونا از ایران تجهیزات پزشکی می‌خرید
> خود ایران از آمریکا کلی چیز وارد می‌کنه اگه اینطوره
> 
> بعد تازه مگه چقدر نفت می‌خره؟ یه زمانی چین از ایران روزانه ۲ میلیون بشکه نفت می‌خرید و ایران صادر کننده اصلی نفت به چین بود
> الان چین شده وابسته به نفت عربستان و به شدت روابط تجاری‌اش با ایران رو کاهش داده
> 
> بعد هم چه ربطی به اینستکس داره؟ اینستکس قرار بود سیستم بین بانکی باشه. ایران و چین چه سیستم بین بانکی‌ای دارن؟
> 
> حرف اون بنده خدا در کلیت درست هست​



منافع چینی ها با ما مشترک تر شده بله
تا چرخ روزگار منافع دیگری بیاره 

به خاطر تخفقف روسیه خرید چین از عربستان خیلی کم شده​


----------



## aryobarzan

On the subject of taking loans:

I once was watching just a regular mindless two hour netflix type movie..there was a scene in which a American character said something that "burned into my head"..

*" We no longer occupy countries..we give them loans and we end up owning them".*

China leaders must have watched that movie too..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> Very informative and also surprising information:
> 
> View attachment 862225
> 
> *Tunisia* was a surprise to me @_Nabil_
> 
> *Bahrain*: The fat corrupt shikh of Bahrain stole so much of the oil rich money that is now at 116% of GDP in debt ..I bet they regret not joining Iran
> 
> *Egypt* at No 5 risk of default and 94% of GDP debt and they keep buying multi billion dollars arms from any one who is willing to sell to them..who knows what is going in their minds
> 
> Thanks to Iranian leadership (for all those who criticize Iran system) despite 42 years of sanctions we are not in the list and Iran debt to GDP is only at 2% of GDP.


We are struggling from 2011 thanks to the "Zio Spring" and the corrupted elites that took charge, from right, left to the so called "Islamists".....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> I am glad we could not get loans...imagine how much the interest these countries are paying on their debts..the higher they are on the risk ladder the higher the interest rate they pay...
> 
> The 5 billion I remember was a political strategy they did to demonstrate how inhumane the western propaganda of "Human rights" is...it worked..they will always hold it against Western countries in any of their dealing..lol


I'm more interested on how much interest we must get from the countries that owe us and we don't get it.



Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548201149622128640
> تئوری سازی بی مفهوم عملی آقای شاکری در پشت جملات علمی


بک نیروی خودی دیگه از دایره خودیها خارج میشه 
Try to be inclusive not exclusive .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548272419890114561

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Blue In Green

Exclusive: Russians have visited Iran at least twice in last month to examine weapons-capable drones


A Russian delegation has visited an airfield in central Iran at least twice in the last month to examine weapons-capable drones, according to national security adviser Jake Sullivan and satellite imagery obtained exclusively by CNN.




amp.cnn.com





Many news stations are now running this story/report.

Whether true or not, a narrative is being built regardless of what we might feel about it.



TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548272419890114561


Lmao, bro we posted this at the same time!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> منافع چینی ها با ما مشترک تر شده بله
> تا چرخ روزگار منافع دیگری بیاره
> 
> به خاطر تخفقف روسیه خرید چین از عربستان خیلی کم شده​


من نمی‌دونم دیگه چین و روسیه چطوری باید به ایران بگن تو رو جز خودمون حساب نمی‌کنیم تا شما بفهمید

از ۴ بار قطعنامه شورای امنیت علیه ایران درس نگرفتید
از ماجرای راکتور هسته‌ای بوشهر که درس نگرفتید
از ماجرای اس۳۰۰ که درس نگرفتید
از ماجراهای متروی تهران و آزادراه تهران-شمال هم که درس نگرفتید
از ماجرای بازطرحی راکتور اراک هم که همینطور
از راه نیانداختن سیستم بین بانکی هم که درس نگرفتید
از بمبارون ۲۴ ساعته نیروهای ما تو سوریه با چراغ سبز روسیه که درس نگرفتید
از نفروختن سلاح‌هایی که نیاز داریم به ما هم که درس نگرفتید
از خیانت روسیه تو ساخت هواپیمای شفق هم که درس نگرفتید
از داستان عضویت در پیمان شانگهای هم که درس نگرفتید
الان هم که به احتمال زیاد عربستان و مصر قبل از ایران عضو بریکس می‌شن
و کلاً جالبه که هر بار نام ایران میاد باید ۲ تا کشور رقیب ایران هم عضو اون پیمان بشن
اون قدری که چین و روسیه متعهد به خنثی کردن قدرت منطقه‌ای ایران هستند اروپا براش مهم نبوده

بعد می‌گن شاه مستعمره آمریکا بود و ما مستقل هستیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> I'm more interested on how much interest we must get from the countries that owe us and we don't get it.
> 
> 
> بک نیروی خودی دیگه از دایره خودیها خارج میشه
> Try to be inclusive not exclusive .



در این کشور هیچ حسابرسی در مورد تئوری بافی اطاق فکر نیست

کلی از مغزهای اطاق فکر گفتند اسد سقوط میکنه
گفتند برجام تحریمها رو رفع میکنه
آخرش گفتند به عقل جن هم نمیرسید ترامپ از برجام خارج شود
اینها هنوز تئوری تولید میکنند


اون طرف هم کله خر هایی مثل علم الهدی که متاسفانه پدر زن رهبر بعدی هم هست گیر به موی مردم میدن


مملکت داره مرتب مشهدی تر و مشهدی تر میشه
سید کافی نبود دیگه حتما باید سید مشهدی باشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من نمی‌دونم دیگه چین و روسیه چطوری باید به ایران بگن تو رو جز خودمون حساب نمی‌کنیم تا شما بفهمید
> 
> از ۴ بار قطعنامه شورای امنیت علیه ایران درس نگرفتید
> از ماجرای راکتور هسته‌ای بوشهر که درس نگرفتید
> از ماجرای اس۳۰۰ که درس نگرفتید
> از ماجراهای متروی تهران و آزادراه تهران-شمال هم که درس نگرفتید
> از ماجرای بازطرحی راکتور اراک هم که همینطور
> از راه نیانداختن سیستم بین بانکی هم که درس نگرفتید
> از بمبارون ۲۴ ساعته نیروهای ما تو سوریه با چراغ سبز روسیه که درس نگرفتید
> از نفروختن سلاح‌هایی که نیاز داریم به ما هم که درس نگرفتید
> از خیانت روسیه تو ساخت هواپیمای شفق هم که درس نگرفتید
> از داستان عضویت در پیمان شانگهای هم که درس نگرفتید
> الان هم که به احتمال زیاد عربستان و مصر قبل از ایران عضو بریکس می‌شن
> و کلاً جالبه که هر بار نام ایران میاد باید ۲ تا کشور رقیب ایران هم عضو اون پیمان بشن
> اون قدری که چین و روسیه متعهد به خنثی کردن قدرت منطقه‌ای ایران هستند اروپا براش مهم نبوده
> 
> بعد می‌گن شاه مستعمره آمریکا بود و ما مستقل هستیم​



خوب تو هم در روز سختشون ازشون استفاده ابزاری کن مثل الان

روسها در همین شرایط سخت برای ما ذوب آهن و راکتور ساختند

آمریکایی ها راکتور تهران رو ساختند

من طرفدار استفاده از هر دو ام اگر دو طرف استفاده بدن
اما غربی ها استفاده زیاد نمیدن. ایسنتکس هم نمیدن چه برسه راکتور​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> خوب تو هم در روز سختشون ازشون استفاده ابزاری کن مثل الان
> 
> روسها در همین شرایط سخت برای ما ذوب آهن و راکتور ساختند
> 
> آمریکایی ها راکتور تهران رو ساختند
> 
> من طرفدار استفاده از هر دو ام اگر دو طرف استفاده بدن
> اما غربی ها استفاده زیاد نمیدن. ایسنتکس هم نمیدن چه برسه راکتور​


خب اون بنده خدا هم حرف شبیه خودت رو می‌زنه که مسخره‌اش می‌کنی دیگه
می‌گه از شرایط استفاده کنید اما به داستان دلخوش نباشید که متحد ضد تحریم و اینها هستیم

می‌گه سیاست ایران به شدت یک طرفه هست در حالی که سیاست ما می‌تونه مثل چین یا ترکیه باشه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خب اون بنده خدا هم حرف شبیه خودت رو می‌زنه که مسخره‌اش می‌کنی دیگه
> می‌گه از شرایط استفاده کنید اما به داستان دلخوش نباشید که متحد ضد تحریم و اینها هستیم
> 
> می‌گه سیاست ایران به شدت یک طرفه هست در حالی که سیاست ما می‌تونه مثل چین یا ترکیه باشه​



بخون حرفشو کامل
با فروش پهپاد موافق نیست بدون اینکه بدونه در برابرش چی گرفتیم​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> بخون حرفشو کامل
> با فروش پهپاد موافق نیست بدون اینکه بدونه در برابرش چی گرفتیم​


خب به نظرت در برابرش چی می‌گیریم؟

چطوری روسیه حاضر هست به ترکیه که عضو ناتو هست اس-۴۰۰ رو زمانی که هنوز اس-۵۰۰ رو عملیاتی نکرده بود بفروشه، چطوری حاضر هست به ترکیه پیشنهاد همکاری تو پروژه سوخو-۵۷ رو بده، اما حاضر نیست به ایران حتی سوخو -۳۵ بده؟

هر چیزی کمتر از پیشنهاد همکاری تو سوخو-۵۷ و فروش چند اسکادران سوخو-۳۵ و سوخو-۳۰ به ایران به نظرم دهن کجی به ایران هست

البته باید دید پشت پرده حرف سالیوان چی بوده و چقدر حقیقت داره​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خب به نظرت در برابرش چی می‌گیریم؟
> 
> چطوری روسیه حاضر هست به ترکیه که عضو ناتو هست اس-۴۰۰ رو زمانی که هنوز اس-۵۰۰ رو عملیاتی نکرده بود بفروشه، چطوری حاضر هست به ترکیه پیشنهاد همکاری تو پروژه سوخو-۵۷ رو بده، اما حاضر نیست به ایران حتی سوخو -۳۵ بده؟
> 
> هر چیزی کمتر از پیشنهاد همکاری تو سوخو-۵۷ و فروش چند اسکادران سوخو-۳۵ و سوخو-۳۰ به ایران به نظرم دهن کجی به ایران هست
> 
> البته باید دید پشت پرده حرف سالیوان چی بوده و چقدر حقیقت داره​



ما سوخو ۳۵ رو طبق گفته ها با خط ساخت و تکنولوژی خواستیم که مثل اف ۱۴ ها وسط جنگ گیر نیفتیم

روسها هم مقاومت کردند و گفتند فقط میفروشند

شاید این پهپاد ها نقط عطفی در جایی باشه​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ما سوخو ۳۵ رو طبق گفته ها با خط ساخت و تکنولوژی خواستیم که مثل اف ۱۴ ها وسط جنگ گیر نیفتیم
> 
> روسها هم مقاومت کردند و گفتند فقط میفروشند
> 
> شاید این پهپاد ها نقط عطفی در جایی باشه​


حالا به نظرت روس‌ها چی جای این پهپادها به ما می‌دن که ارزشش رو برای ما داشته باشه؟ اگه خبر راست باشه​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> حالا به نظرت روس‌ها چی جای این پهپادها به ما می‌دن که ارزشش رو برای ما داشته باشه؟ اگه خبر راست باشه​



ترجیح میدم صبر کنم ولی حدس نزنم چون جا برای حدسیات زیاده

خرید جنگنده بدون تکنولوژی صرفا ما رو گیر میندازه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

For me.... even if the only thing we gain from giving UAVs to the Russians is the experiance of hunting down and destroying US weapons systems like the HIMAR.... then it is still worth it.... anything more we get is just the cherry on top.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Raghfarm007 said:


> For me.... even if the only thing we gain from giving UAVs to the Russians is the experiance of hunting down and destroying US weapons systems like the HIMAR.... then it is still worth it.... anything more we get is just the cherry on top.


That's actually what Im very interested in.

S-136 search and targeting HIMARs batteries which is exactly what Russia needs right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> That's actually what Im very interested in.
> 
> S-136 search and targeting HIMARs batteries which is exactly what Russia needs right now.



HIMARS batteries have dedicated AD.
High value assets.


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> HIMARS batteries have dedicated AD.
> High value assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Shawnee said:


> HIMARS batteries have dedicated AD.
> High value assets.


More high value than Saudi oil installations? In Ukraine? Unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> More high value than Saudi oil installations? In Ukraine? Unlikely.


Thankfully, it's possible to have them in anti-radiation configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Ilyushin purportedly in Tehran July 16th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548383367384641538

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

jauk said:


> More high value than Saudi oil installations? In Ukraine? Unlikely.



Point is it is not left bare naked.


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> HIMARS batteries have dedicated AD.
> High value assets.



HIMARS is an MLRS with a guidance kit (GPS) on it with 50 miles range. 

Don’t fall for western (and Ukrainian) propaganda that is some magical device. Both sides have been using MLRS dummy rockets since the start of the conflict.

HIMARS won’t change the battlefield. Soon they will be found as Ukraine gets more desperate to hold last frontline spots and takes more risk and leaves S-300 envelope that are likely somewhere in mid Ukraine. The S-300 that get to close to the front lines been getting destroyed.



Shawnee said:


> Point is it is not left bare naked.



Unless you have visual evidence that mobile AD are following HIMARS it’s more likely they are shoot and scooting. 

Israel couldn’t find Hezbollah firing positions fast enough during the war in tiny South Lebanon with the best intelligence assets in the world in the skies.

Would be tough for Russians to find a handful of HIMARS scattered across Eastern Ukraine when they are constantly on the move and there is so much forest and green cover to blend in.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> HIMARS is an MLRS with a guidance kit (GPS) on it with 50 miles range.
> 
> Don’t fall for western (and Ukrainian) propaganda that is some magical device. Both sides have been using MLRS dummy rockets since the start of the conflict.
> 
> HIMARS won’t change the battlefield. Soon they will be found as Ukraine gets more desperate to hold last frontline spots and takes more risk and leaves S-300 envelope that are likely somewhere in mid Ukraine. The S-300 that get to close to the front lines been getting destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have visual evidence that mobile AD are following HIMARS it’s more likely they are shoot and scooting.
> 
> Israel couldn’t find Hezbollah firing positions fast enough during the war in tiny South Lebanon with the best intelligence assets in the world in the skies.
> 
> Would be tough for Russians to find a handful of HIMARS scattered across Eastern Ukraine when they are constantly on the move and there is so much forest and green cover to blend in.



An extra asset and no magic. Mobile and hit and run.

Still high value asset.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546866500652474374

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russian KH-101 stealth cruise missile confuses Ukrainian air defense












Realistically the Russians have destroyed dozens of Ukrainian ammo depots since the start of the war, but I don't see the western media putting Russian MLRS' on a silver platter. Yes HIMARS is an advanced platform but it's not the be all, end all that it's being made out to be.



Shawnee said:


> An extra asset and no magic. Mobile and hit and run.
> 
> Still high value asset.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546866500652474374

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

sha ah said:


> Russian KH-101 stealth cruise missile confuses Ukrainian air defense
> 
> View attachment 862579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically the Russians have destroyed dozens of Ukrainian ammo depots since the start of the war, but I don't see the western media putting Russian MLRS' on a silver platter. Yes HIMARS is an advanced platform but it's not the be all, end all that it's being made out to be.


Exactly.it's the power of Electronic Warfare.it's so genius that how a missile could show a fake swarm attack(in radar you would see more than 1 kh-101 but in reality there would be just one).i wish we had something like this in our missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> اهان. مرغ خوری و شکم پر. مثل حیوانات که آغاز و پایانشون بیش از این نیست. مردم حیوون نیستن گرچه بعضیها در این مغلته غرغن.
> 
> حرفام غولدری و وابسته به مکان نیست. حقیقته و حقیقته سخته. جا برای مرغان نداره بلکه جا برای مردم عمله نه گدایی و سر و دست انداختن به بیگانه.





aryobarzan said:


> I am glad we could not get loans...imagine how much the interest these countries are paying on their debts..the higher they are on the risk ladder the higher the interest rate they pay...
> 
> The 5 billion I remember was a political strategy they did to demonstrate how inhumane the western propaganda of "Human rights" is...it worked..they will always hold it against Western countries in any of their dealing..lol



Notice how some have suggested that to them, Iran's monetary and financial independence matters less than outstanding payments owed to Iran by foreign debtors.

In other comments yet, the shah regime's complete enfeoffment to the Americans and the zionists appears to have been questioned on grounds that China and Russia have supposedly been unreliable or even adversarial n their dealings with Islamic Iran - it should be immediately apparent how flawed the deductive rationale underlying this argument is, since the latter cited proposition implies nothing about the former, there's simply no relation between the two.

This reflects the whole contrast between observers who display a clear understanding of what sovereignty, independence and self-determination mean in practice and to whom these attributes are of paramount importance, and those who would forego them in exchange for recognition by the imperial powers-to-be and a shiny outer facade - while being in denial as to the state of servitude that would actually come with it (hence why advocates of such an approach may be seen trying to allege, quite awkwardly so, that the overthrown monarchy enjoyed as much independence as the Islamic Republic).

Being free from the shackles of debt bondage, which has ravaged countless developing nations and even a number of relatively prosperous ones? The IMF not being empowered to dictate structural adjustment policies to your nation, policies known to exert hefty pressures on impoverished masses? Your central bank and financial institutions not being dominated by the global oligarchy? Your sovereign policy making unaffected by the leverage which high indebtedness automatically confers to creditors?

These turn out to be of little relevance to anti-IR oppositionists as well as to in-house liberals. Such are the incredible lengths to which the mentioned groups are willing to go only to reject whatever path the revolutionary core of the Islamic Republic decides to tread, no matter how beneficial these decisions really are for the country.

Other nations indebted to Iran, or Iran eternally having to repay debts as massive as say, 85% of her GDP (which is within the customary range for a "normalized", vassalized state nowadays) plus interests, both these scenarii imply that a portion of national wealth will not be mobilizable for investment or other productive purposes. However, in the second case it will necessarily be accompanied by impediments to national independence and sovereignty, while in the first case it won't. "Give me control of a nation’s money supply, and I care not who makes its laws", Mayer Amschel Rothschild, founder of the Rothschild banking dynasty is said to have declared.





__





Monetarists Anonymous


After a spectacular crash, an online currency makes a surprising comeback




www.economist.com





Likewise, Russia or China dragging their feet on particular contracts with Iran or failing to veto certain US-sponsored UN Security Council resolutions in the past may have an overly irking effect upon some, but what it definitely doesn't imply is that Iran is anywhere close to being submissive to these foreign powers.

Nor does it make Iran's situation even remotely comparable to the pre-revolutionary era, during which the nation's autocratic monarch had to seek refuge in his royal bathroom to discuss confidential topics, as reported in the memoirs of his Court Minister AssadOllah Alam, because the rest of the premises were dotted with listening devices installed by Mohammad Reza Pahlavi's imperial patrons. It does not allow a president of the USA to pressure the Iranian leader about whom to appoint into high government offices and what type of policies to conduct, like John Fitzgerald Kennedy pushed the shah to choose Ali Amini as Prime Minister and launch the so-called White Revolution reforms in the early 1960's.





__





The JFK Administration and the Failure of the "Amini Experiment" in Iran, 1961-1963






dspace.unive.it





It does not open the way for secret societies and other covert networks of influence to overshadow the Iranian government, unlike the manner in which freemason lodges, the zionist Zeytoun circle or the Haifan Bahai organization had grown so powerful under the Pahlavi regime that the shah was forced to order the banning of a book disclosing the identities of freemason grand-masters which he himself had requested SAVAK collaborator Esmail Ra'in to publish in the first place. It does not make any outside power wield influence upon Iran's key security agencies, as opposed to how the zionist regime, the USA and the UK all three were having at their disposal numerous loyal officers inside the shah's feared SAVAK intelligence service.

Because to liken Iranian independence and self-determination then and now is to grossly distort indisputable, established historic facts. Because Iran was a typical disenfranchised imperial client state prior to 1979, while the Islamic Revolution turned her into an independent and sovereign polity second to none. No amount of spin will achieve to alter this reality. And independence, self-determination are priceless indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mata Elang

SalarHaqq said:


> Kindly refrain from projecting. You showed you'll accept NATO propaganda without hesitating, even when it's utterly sub par and credible only to mindless folk.
> 
> As for "worshipping" and "repenting", I'd advise to choose better words, as this could be considered borderline takfir. There's nothing convincing in what you put forth, and there was zero actual evidence of Russia committing war crimes in any of those documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut these silly "yes/no questions". You're popping up all of sudden in the Iranian section, posting western fabrications about the Ukraine war and demonizing Iran's partner Russia. This is something US-, zionist-, British- and Saudi-funded, foreign-based Persian-language "regime change" media are known for. As well as western-apologetic liberals inside Iran (reformists and moderates) who have issues with the Supreme Leader and the IRGC.
> 
> Here's a telling example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncritical rehashing of easily debunkable NATO narratives places you on the same page as the BBC, VOA, Saudi International, Manoto as well as Faezeh Rafsanjani and Sadeq Zibakalam (yeah, 'google' those), objectively speaking.
> 
> So if anything, it's us who should be submitting the questions, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> And you try to read more carefully. I didn't ask for proof that the victims were Ukrainians, but to provide evidence that the shooters were Russians and that they opened fire knowing that the car is manned by nothing more than a harmless civilian couple. Which of course you failed to do, because there's no such evidence. Only claims by NATO goons. Whereas on the other hand, there's evidence of western sources attributing similar actions to Russia without verification, before it turned out that said actions weren't of Russia's doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it occur to you that maybe I don't have a YouTube account, and will certainly not be bothered to waste time opening one just to watch some random propaganda? Someone who shares a video of Russian forces firing tear gas at people in a situation of war, and describes this is a manifestation of "evil", shouldn't have the nerve to call me names anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I trashed every accessible bit of NATO propaganda posted here, item by item. Including when the use of harmless tear gas was passed off as a horrible war crime. Histrionic anti-Russian antics (as opposed to constructive criticism) have no currency here, this much should be clear by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous reaction, a crime is a crime, no matter when it was committed. And start showing some manners already, I'm used to civilized discussions not to exchanging insults. But if the party I'm facing is not interested in a courteous exchange, despite having been enjoined thrice to keep it civil, I can adapt my level of vocabulary accordingly, no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> I know enough to be aware of the scope of crimes against ordinary citizens (men, women, elderly, youngsters) which the CIA- and Mossad-assisted Indonesian military junta committed in and after 1965.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic rant marking a simplistic attempt to dodge the question. In the context of the present discussion, it's pretty irrelevant whether communists have been responsible for more deaths than representatives of other ideologies, since this isn't meant to be a macabre tally, but rather an examination of how objective you are. Two wrongs don't make a right as you yourself started out arguing. However, your above reply practically amounts to a confirmation that you aren't ready to practice what you preach when it comes to condemning war crimes, massacres of civilians and so on.
> 
> You cited Islamic principles relative to the prohibition of killing civilians and expect people to consider Russia as "evil" for shooting tear gas at wartime gatherings, but when confronted with the wanton, mind-boggling mass murder of up to 1,5 million of Indonesia's own citizens by its western-backed military and like-minded mobs, you'll be content with replying "but, communists killed more - in other countries".
> 
> Enough said! Every person with a semblance of intellectual integrity will now have seen why you aren't exactly in a position to lecture the Russian Federation in its current war effort nor to engage into some "human rights" crusade against the latter. Full stop.


It's been 4 months and you still haven't answered (yes or no) my simple question. You are good at (or stup*d) twisting your answer words (to avoid) and some people who are similar to you (easy to brainwash) like your answer. 

It's been 4 months, and now there's a lot of evidence of Russia/Putin crimes, please if you're still "sane" see all the evidence. I'm still amazed that people like you and others (easily brainwashed) justify the Russian invasion with fickle reasons, such as initially arguing that Russia invaded Ukraine to protect the Russian race on Ukrainian territory, and Russia invaded Ukraine under the pretext of some territory. Eastern and southern Ukraine are Russian races so Russia thinks it has the right to unite the region with Russia, and then changes again with the excuse that Ukraine (whose military even has only 1 frigate) "threats" Russia's security (the world's second largest military with thousands of nukes) , "IRONIC". 
Do you know who has always been causing problems Nato or Russia? Yes, it is Russia who often makes trouble on the European continent. Look at the actions of Russia in Serbia, Chechnya, Georgia and now Ukraine (even Russia has broken its promise not to attack Ukraine which has disarmed its nuclear weapons). I want to give an example, do you think it is permissible for the Kurdish state of Iraq to attack and seize the territory of the Iranian province which has the Kurdish race? 

Communist Soviet Union, Russia (which is still flying the flag of the Soviet Union on the battlefield), China and North Korea are dictatorial countries, corrupt, undemocratic, greedy. Russia wants to colonize Eastern Europe, China wants to colonize Taiwan and Southeast Asia (the South China Sea) and North Korea wants to colonize South Korea. 

For the past few months I have been reflecting, after a long time I liked Iran which started in 2006 I saw the simplicity of President Ahmadinejad (that's where I started to like and study Iran's ideology and military). BUT now that I have seen it from many angles, I realize that Iran bears some resemblance (albeit a little) to Communist Russia, China and North Korea. I see there is SOMETHING wrong with the ideology and thinking of the Iranian leaders. There seems to be a "TWO FACES" in the ideology and thinking of the Iranian leader, THIS IS DANGEROUS!.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Mata Elang said:


> It's been 4 months and you still haven't answered (yes or no) my simple question. You are good at (or stup*d) twisting your answer words (to avoid) and some people who are similar to you (easy to brainwash) like your answer.
> 
> It's been 4 months, and now there's a lot of evidence of Russia/Putin crimes, please if you're still "sane" see all the evidence. I'm still amazed that people like you and others (easily brainwashed) justify the Russian invasion with fickle reasons, such as initially arguing that Russia invaded Ukraine to protect the Russian race on Ukrainian territory, and Russia invaded Ukraine under the pretext of some territory. Eastern and southern Ukraine are Russian races so Russia thinks it has the right to unite the region with Russia, and then changes again with the excuse that Ukraine (whose military even has only 1 frigate) "threats" Russia's security (the world's second largest military with thousands of nukes) , "IRONIC".
> Do you know who has always been causing problems Nato or Russia? Yes, it is Russia who often makes trouble on the European continent. Look at the actions of Russia in Serbia, Chechnya, Georgia and now Ukraine (even Russia has broken its promise not to attack Ukraine which has disarmed its nuclear weapons). I want to give an example, do you think it is permissible for the Kurdish state of Iraq to attack and seize the territory of the Iranian province which has the Kurdish race?
> 
> Communist Soviet Union, Russia (which is still flying the flag of the Soviet Union on the battlefield), China and North Korea are dictatorial countries, corrupt, undemocratic, greedy. Russia wants to colonize Eastern Europe, China wants to colonize Taiwan and Southeast Asia (the South China Sea) and North Korea wants to colonize South Korea.
> 
> For the past few months I have been reflecting, after a long time I liked Iran which started in 2006 I saw the simplicity of President Ahmadinejad (that's where I started to like and study Iran's ideology and military). BUT now that I have seen it from many angles, I realize that Iran bears some resemblance (albeit a little) to Communist Russia, China and North Korea. I see there is SOMETHING wrong with the ideology and thinking of the Iranian leaders. There seems to be a "TWO FACES" in the ideology and thinking of the Iranian leader, THIS IS DANGEROUS!.



To begin with, I speak for myself only. My statements on the Russia-Ukraine situation don't reflect official Iranian policy - which is to refrain from interfering there, to maintain diplomatic relations with both sides and to call for a peaceful resolution all the while of highlighting US responsibility in bringing about this whole crisis.

The latter point allows for transition to the next issue, namely over-simplification of my commenting. If I mentioned that the southern / eastern half of Ukraine is basically inhabited by Russian-speakers, it was in order to draw your attention onto the repression these populations have been suffering at the hands of the Kiev regime's military and neo-Nazi militias, at the latters' violation of the Minsk agreements including the ceasefire. So that you may recognize legal infringements haven't been one sided, and were in fact started by Ukraine.

As far as what led to the Russian special military operation in the first place, and why NATO ultimately bears responsibility, it goes way beyond the simple fact that half of Ukraine is composed of Russians, and even beyond the fact that this Russian community had been oppressed by Kiev. It's a far wider geopolitical problem of the US regime trying to humiliate and showing continuous hostility towards Moscow since the downfall of the USSR which whether we like it or not, was bound to trigger a reaction. For Russia is not exactly keen on letting NATO encircle it and then start destabilizing her own territory.

On this, I'd recommend listening to one of the multiple lectures given by professor John Mearsheimer. As one of the leading contemporary names in international relations theory, Mearsheimer will certainly be above reproach with regards to naivety or simple-mindedness. Here are some of these erudite interventions:
















Some immediate questions you might want to ponder: is it a Russian-led military alliance encroaching on the USA's borders or the other way around? Even supposing that both parties are imperialistic, wouldn't you thus be siding with the bigger imperialists by supporting the Washington-led camp? Then, between the collapse of the Soviet Union and the beginning of armed clashes in Ukraine, which party respected the legal democratic process and which is the one that cheated to further its interests, and created trouble by instigating so-called color revolutions, not once but twice, installing its own clients in Kiev through illegal meddling?

As for war crimes, if you believe these four months of conflict have provided ample conclusive evidence incriminating Russia, then you've probably been restricting yourself to the same type of western sources you were citing back then (which among other things were portraying the use of tear gas as a major crime). While brushing aside undeniable hard proof of crimes by Ukrainian forces (such as the video footage in which a Ukrainian soldier can be seen executing a seriously wounded Russian infantryman - such clear cut, direct evidence is lacking for the atrocities Russia has been accused of).

And before singling me out or projecting my views on the Iranian government (which would be a factually inaccurate thing to do), have a look at this forum's massive dedicated thread about the conflict in Ukraine. One of the first things you'll notice is that a clear majority of users with Muslim backgrounds, across nationalities (Pakistanis, Indians, Bangladeshis, Arabs, Somalis, Iranians and even some compatriots of yours from Indonesia) are leaning towards Russia much more so than Ukraine / NATO. So by the logic of your post, all these countries they hail from ought to be considered as dangerous, ambiguous imperialist entities, and all these users would have to be seen as naive, easy to manipulate folk, correct?

If you'll excuse me now, I'm not sure how constructive it'd be to pursue this discussion much further. However I'd recommend interacting with the numerous Muslim users whose opinion is comparable to mine on this affair, as it may be useful to your personal reflections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Flotilla

sha ah said:


> Realistically the Russians have destroyed dozens of Ukrainian ammo depots since the start of the war, but I don't see the western media putting Russian MLRS' on a silver platter. Yes HIMARS is an advanced platform but it's not the be all, end all that it's being made out to be.



Exactly. One system will never win a war. Even if it is "game changer". You need a combination of excellent weapons and a good tactics. Neither the V2 rocket or Me262 weren´t enough for winning IIWW. And as others users have stated, HIMARS is not a game changer. It is a time winner for some weeks. Russians are wise and will develop different tactics for destroy them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jauk

The Imposed War, the sanctions, the JCPOA breakdown, Syria, etc have been a great blessing to Iran. Yet, the extent of dreams for Iran and for the people by a few hyroencephalopaths has been this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548333650264985603
smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> An extra asset and no magic. Mobile and hit and run.
> 
> Still high value asset.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546866500652474374



Instead of doing all that Hollywood military scenarios Patarames theorizes. Simple way to locate these rocket trucks is via ELINT/SIGNIT of which the Russians haven’t been doing nearly as well as their western counterparts.

But like I said, the effect of HIMARS on the conflict is minimal. Range too short and not enough of them. MLRS does similar damage output in a saturation attack. Not to mention these rockets are way more expensive and constant supply is needed. Better to look for the supply depots of these rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Instead of doing all that Hollywood military scenarios Patarames theorizes. Simple way to locate these rocket trucks is via ELINT/SIGNIT of which the Russians haven’t been doing nearly as well as their western counterparts.
> 
> But like I said, the effect of HIMARS on the conflict is minimal. Range too short and not enough of them. MLRS does similar damage output in a saturation attack. Not to mention these rockets are way more expensive and constant supply is needed. Better to look for the supply depots of these rockets.


For Ukraine being able to target points beyond the front lines is pretty substantial .


----------



## thesaint

Iran responds to Biden's threats: "Take care of your soldiers' pants"



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548786013690118144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Another Ukrainian battalion complaining about sustaining 70% casualties during fighting, not being provided with enough weapons or supplies. After refusing to fight they are labeled deserters.


----------



## sha ah

Alleged footage of Russians destroying a HIMARS MLRS. There is no direct impact in the footage although the first portion does show a HIMARS MLRS (it's been verified by video analysts) and judging from the red and green flashing crosshairs in the video, it appears to have been taken with an Orlan-10 UAV. So if the Russians did indeed track a HIMARS launcher, then there's absolutely no reason why they couldn't have destroyed it.

There are also rumors that the Russians have purchased a HIMARS MLRS from several corrupt Ukrainian soldiers. They allegedly paid something like $800,000 for the unit, which also came with several un-used rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> For Ukraine being able to target points beyond the front lines is pretty substantial .



A Cold War era “grad” with normal rockets can fire 50KM. HIMARS can do double that.Not that game changing and way too few systems.

Russia has Aligators, CMs, and Iskanders been hitting Ukraine for 5 months and Ukraine hasn’t folded. Some MLRS guidance systems target a little bit behind front lines isn’t going to change the war in any major way.

But damn has the USA Military Marketing Team fooled you guys. Iran has a similar 6 rocket system that can fire farther while disguised as a civilian truck and no one cares. US sells it to Ukraine and suddenly it’s wonder weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sha ah

Russia has destroyed what 100+ Ukrainian ammo depots ? Yet I don't see western pundits drooling and putting Russian weapons on a silver platter. Also many of the ammo depots that the Ukrainians struck were really close to the frontlines, sometimes 20 KM or less. Even Grad rockets could hit those targets. 

What people don't realize is that ammo depots are soft targets. You can launch 8 rockets, miss 7 but as long as one hits the target the entire thing goes sky high. It's not a coincidence that as soon as HIMARS was introduced that they strictly targeted ammo depots. I'm guessing that the Americans gave the Ukrainians the coordinates and intelligence, perhaps they even ordered them to hit those specific targets. 

Since then the Poles have stated that they want 500 HIMARS systems, Lithuania bought more, Taiwan bought more, it's a great marketing ploy. The US is the worlds largest weapons dealer after all. They're using Ukraine not only to test their weapons platforms but also to sell weapons. Think about it, the T-72s that Poland gave to the US, they were replaced with used Abrams from the US. Those Abrams tanks were sitting in storage, likely to be dumped in a few years, now they've been sold for top dollar. But that's just the tip of the iceberg. All the Soviet weapons being given to Ukraine need to be replaced and they'll mostly be replaced with US hardware.



TheImmortal said:


> A Cold War era “grad” with normal rockets can fire 50KM. HIMARS can do double that.Not that game changing and way too few systems.
> 
> Russia has Aligators, CMs, and Iskanders been hitting Ukraine for 5 months and Ukraine hasn’t folded. Some MLRS guidance systems target a little bit behind front lines isn’t going to change the war in any major way.
> 
> But damn has the USA Military Marketing Team fooled you guys. Iran has a similar 6 rocket system that can fire farther while disguised as a civilian truck and no one cares. US sells it to Ukraine and suddenly it’s wonder weapon.
> 
> View attachment 862978



Get ready to laugh your a.ss off. MUST WATCH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesaint



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548403037491716096

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> A Cold War era “grad” with normal rockets can fire 50KM. HIMARS can do double that.Not that game changing and way too few systems.
> 
> Russia has Aligators, CMs, and Iskanders been hitting Ukraine for 5 months and Ukraine hasn’t folded. Some MLRS guidance systems target a little bit behind front lines isn’t going to change the war in any major way.
> 
> But damn has the USA Military Marketing Team fooled you guys. Iran has a similar 6 rocket system that can fire farther while disguised as a civilian truck and no one cares. US sells it to Ukraine and suddenly it’s wonder weapon.
> 
> View attachment 862978


What are you saying?
I never said Iran has no weapons like this or Russia has no weapons like that.

All I had said is that Ukraine had no such weapons and capability in their inventory, and the US added that to their stocks granting them more capability. Russia has to change how it stores supplies now due to this threat. That's what makes it important. wtf?

Can't just store weapons in a building as supply depot 80km from the front anymore can you with global hawks and satellites watching?

You think I don't know Iran has missiles? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Stryker1982

Putin will be showing up in Iran in a few hours or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Putin will be showing up in Iran in a few hours or so.


This confirms that Iran bagged an low $XXXm deal (at the minimum) with Russia..Putin is coming for his "consignment"....wow...some of the best things that happen to Iran sometimes happen when Iran is just waiting and watching- like this Ukraine war. Iran will use its leverage, boldly. I think i like Raisi's political energy more than Rouhani's.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## drmeson

925boy said:


> This confirms that Iran bagged an low $XXXm deal (at the minimum) with Russia..Putin is coming for his "consignment"....wow...some of the best things that happen to Iran sometimes happen when Iran is just waiting and watching- like this Ukraine war. Iran will use its leverage, boldly. I think i like Raisi's political energy more than Rouhani's.



Rohani and Zarif were clowns compared to the Raisi Abdollahian dou in the establishment of foreign relations. No reformist clown should ever be allowed to lead the nation again.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

drmeson said:


> Rohani and Zarif were clowns compared to the Raisi Abdollahian dou in the establishment of foreign relations. No reformist clown should ever be allowed to lead the nation again.


The asshole continues to "regret" that he couldn't revive the JCPOA during the last year of his administration, blaming the parliament for the bill that they passed to prevent him and Zarif from another treason. He even went on to call the bill 9/11 (because it was passed on the 11th day of Azar, the 9th Iranian month) to give it a negative connotation.









روحانی: ای کاش گرفتار مصوبه برجامی مجلس نمی‌شدیم تا می‌توانستیم در اسفند ۱۳۹۹ برجام را احیا کنیم


روحانی رئیس‌جمهور سابق ایران در دیدار جمعی از وزرا، معاونان، مسئولان، استانداران دولت‌های یازدهم و دوازدهم گفت: پس از انقلاب کشور با مشکلات زیادی روبرو شده و از همه این مشکلات توانسته به نحوی عبور کند. پس از جنگ تحمیلی و ترور، معضل بزرگی به نام تحریم برای مردم ایجاد شده و تاکنون با همه آسیب‌ها و...




www.entekhab.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

_Because of importance I am placing this in here also..executives in French TOTAL must be cursing Trump.._
*Russian Gazprom investing $40 billion dollars in Iranian oil and gas fields  *​
Agreement signed today
Largest foreign investment in Iranian Oil/Gas history
$10 billion goes to the development of "*North Pars*" and *"Kish"* gas fields in the Persian Gulf (I covered that project in this thread)
$15 billion to the *"south Pars"* gas field pressure restoration and Completion of Iran's *LNG project*
balance of contract goes to revival of 6 older oil fields.
This contract is in addition to $4 billion dollars already in progress with Russia
*North Pars Gas Field*_ (Persian: میدان گازی پارس شمالی) is one of the biggest independent gas fields of the world. This field which was discovered in 1967 is located some 120 kilometers south east of Bushehr province in water depths of 2 to 30 meters in the Persian Gulf.



_




خبرگزاری فارس - تفاهم‌نامه سرمایه‌گذاری ۴۰ میلیارد دلاری گازپروم در میادین نفتی و گازی ایران امضا شد​امروز تفاهم‌نامه سرمایه‌گذاری ۴۰ میلیارد دلاری گازپروم در میادین نفتی و گازی ایران امضا شد.
www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> _Because of importance I am placing this in here also..executives in French TOTAL must be cursing Trump.._
> *Russian Gazprom investing $40 billion dollars in Iranian oil and gas fields  *​
> Agreement signed today
> Largest foreign investment in Iranian Oil/Gas history
> $10 billion goes to the development of "*North Pars*" and *"Kish"* gas fields in the Persian Gulf (I covered that project in this thread)
> $15 billion to the *"south Pars"* gas field pressure restoration and Completion of Iran's *LNG project*
> balance of contract goes to revival of 6 older oil fields.
> This contract is in addition to $4 billion dollars already in progress with Russia
> *North Pars Gas Field*_ (Persian: میدان گازی پارس شمالی) is one of the biggest independent gas fields of the world. This field which was discovered in 1967 is located some 120 kilometers south east of Bushehr province in water depths of 2 to 30 meters in the Persian Gulf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - تفاهم‌نامه سرمایه‌گذاری ۴۰ میلیارد دلاری گازپروم در میادین نفتی و گازی ایران امضا شد​امروز تفاهم‌نامه سرمایه‌گذاری ۴۰ میلیارد دلاری گازپروم در میادین نفتی و گازی ایران امضا شد.
> www.farsnews.ir


How many times have we heard of these so called Russian investments?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549028725110771713

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sineva

Dariush the Great said:


> How many times have we heard of these so called Russian investments?


True.
The deciding factor here will be whether the requisite level of political support for these deals is forthcoming from the kremlin,as without the political pressure from the kremlin on russian banks to finance these deals they will likely remain as nothing more than just another mou that went nowhere.
This was always the big problem,the lack of political support for these sorts of economic deals on either one side or the other,however things have now radically changed on both sides and for the first time since the end of the cold war we now see both nations with real political incentives to try to work more closely together economically,so let us hope that they can do this,because its very clear that their mutual enemies are hoping that they cant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

*A photo that tells you everything about Iran-Russia relationship now.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> _Because of importance I am placing this in here also..executives in French TOTAL must be cursing Trump.._
> *Russian Gazprom investing $40 billion dollars in Iranian oil and gas fields  *​
> Agreement signed today
> Largest foreign investment in Iranian Oil/Gas history
> $10 billion goes to the development of "*North Pars*" and *"Kish"* gas fields in the Persian Gulf (I covered that project in this thread)
> $15 billion to the *"south Pars"* gas field pressure restoration and Completion of Iran's *LNG project*
> balance of contract goes to revival of 6 older oil fields.
> This contract is in addition to $4 billion dollars already in progress with Russia
> *North Pars Gas Field*_ (Persian: میدان گازی پارس شمالی) is one of the biggest independent gas fields of the world. This field which was discovered in 1967 is located some 120 kilometers south east of Bushehr province in water depths of 2 to 30 meters in the Persian Gulf.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - تفاهم‌نامه سرمایه‌گذاری ۴۰ میلیارد دلاری گازپروم در میادین نفتی و گازی ایران امضا شد​امروز تفاهم‌نامه سرمایه‌گذاری ۴۰ میلیارد دلاری گازپروم در میادین نفتی و گازی ایران امضا شد.
> www.farsnews.ir



Russian Arab enemy is Qatar. Due to gas

If they can put Qatar under low gas pressure, they have squeezed Qatar and also Europeans who are going to heavily invest in QR.


----------



## aryobarzan

Shawnee said:


> Russian Arab enemy is Qatar. Due to gas
> 
> If they can put Qatar under low gas pressure, they have squeezed Qatar and also Europeans who are going to heavily invest in QR.


Even without Ukraine war the demand for natural gas in the next decade was going up Exponential..now with the war and all the changes everyone needs to find cheap easy to extract gas ..This investment on North pars and kish gas fields is a big deal because Russia and Iran jointly will have 42% of this planets gas..lol
note: Iran reserve will exceed Russia if Iran's northern (Caspian) gas reserves become official,..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549446145843290112


----------



## drmeson

@Cancerous Tumor 

we need yo help


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

drmeson said:


> @Cancerous Tumor
> 
> we need yo help
> 
> View attachment 863295


What ? How ? why?


----------



## drmeson

Cancerous Tumor said:


> What ? How ? why?



You did a deep analysis of Iranian GDP compared to brazil and you reached the conclusion that even output of Iran is 60-70% of Brazil and the GDP is somewhere between 1.6-1.7 Trillion USD.

Can you summarize that with links?


......... 

@Deino 
@waz 

When I try to post something it says you reached maximum posts for 24 hours limit on your account? is there an actual limit or I am facing some sort of a penalty?


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549433746193104901

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

drmeson said:


> You did a deep analysis of Iranian GDP compared to brazil and you reached the conclusion that even output of Iran is 60-70% of Brazil and the GDP is somewhere between 1.6-1.7 Trillion USD.
> 
> Can you summarize that with links?


That was not exactly a scientific method to evaluate Iran's economy it was something to prove Iran's position based on feelings compared to Brazil's economy.


*Brazil :*

Population *214* million (Iran 85 m)
GDP $*1.44* T (Iran $200 b Worldbank data)
Exports $*280 *billion (Iran $180-200)
Foreign reserves $*327* billion (Iran $85-230 b)

Brazil is self efficient in food production and exporter of food.

Similar characteristic (almost same numbers)






* They put infrastructure under category of industry (same 17% in Iran)

Oil production 3 million barrel of Brazil vs 2.5 million barrel of Iran
Gas production of Brazil is almost at 1/8 of Iran's.






Differences :
Iran's Gini coefficient is 42 vs Brazil's 53
Iran






Unemployment and HDI is almost same.

*Agriculture*
FAO












It's strong section of Brazil (but numbers are not that much in favor of Brazil as it should be )

Agriculture Total @2020 Brazil $135 billion vs Iran $91 billion.
















Brazil produces ~9.5 times more meat compared to Iran.

Brazil agriculture output:





worldbank view of Iran's agriculture $23 billion
Agriculture, forestry, and fishing, value added (current US$) - Iran, Islamic Rep.​






As you may know Brazil shines in agriculture and they have 4.9 more land compared to Iran.
Brazil is ahead of Iran in livestock production and number of products.

Even with all their advantages, there are fields in agriculture that Iran is doing very well like :
vegetables, fruits and wheat production 




Brazil had ~$223 billion agriculture and Iran had ~$99 B.(2020 data)

*Industry*

Steel



In steel industry, Brazilian crude steel production was 32.2 million tons in 2019.

According to the World Steel Association (WSA), Iran produced over 28 million metric tons of steel in 2021, putting it just behind Brazil.

Chemical




In 2011, Brazil had the 6th largest chemical industry in the world.Since then their installed capacity didn't change that much.
at year 2017 they had $120 billion revenues.(chemical and petrochemical industries 2.5% of brazil's GDP)

Iran's petrochemical industry currently has 90m tonnes/year of production capacity.

Paper



In the paper and cellulose sector, Brazilian pulp production was 19.691 million tons in 2019.

Reserved space for Iran's data.

Pharmaceutical



Brazil was considered the sixth largest pharmaceutical market in the world. Drug sales in pharmacies reached around R $57 billion (US $17.79 billion) in the country.

Total healthcare spending is expected to rise from $24.3 billion in 2008, to $96 billion by 2017, reflecting the increasing demand on medical services.[3] Total health spending was equivalent to 6% of GDP in Iran in 2017

Footwear



In the leather-footwear sector (Footwear industry), in 2019 Brazil produced 972 million pairs. Exports were around 10%, reaching almost 125 million pairs. Brazil is in the 4th position among the world producers, behind China (who produces more than 10 billion pairs), India and Vietnam, and in 11th place among the biggest exporters.

"An estimated 185 to 210 million pairs of footwear were produced in the country last year (March 2016-17)," Iran

Textile



In Textile industry, Brazil, despite being among the 5 largest producers in the world in 2013, and being representative in the consumption of textiles and clothing, has very little insertion in global trade.
Brazil's participation in the world trade in textiles and clothing is only 0.3%, due to the difficulty of competing in price with producers in India and mainly in China.

There are a lot of small companies related to textile industries in Iran which they had $100-200 million exports.

Electricity






Brazil, In Electronics industry, In 2019, about 3% of the national GDP. Exports were US $5.6 billion, and the country's imports were US $32.0 billion. Installed capacity (2021) 181,532 MW.

TEHRAN – Iran’s total installed electricity generation capacity has reached 83,350 megawatts (MW) @2020.

Appliances






In the household appliances industry, sales of so-called "white line" equipment (refrigerator, air conditioning and others) were 12.9 million units in 2017.Brazil

TEHRAN – Iran’s Acting Industry, Mining, and Trade Minister Hossein Modares Khiabani says the country’s home appliance manufacturers currently have the capacity to produce 20 million units every year, IRIB reported. @2020

Car



The most popular cars usually have small engines like 1.0 or 1.4 and are of flexible fuel using ethanol and gasoline.
All manufacturers on the list have assembling facilities in Brazil:
Fiat (22,56%)
Volkswagen (22,13%)
GM (19,97%)
Ford (9,21%)
Renault (6,7%)
Honda (2,89%)
Peugeot (2,75%)
Citröen (2,67%)
Hyundai (2,35%)
Nissan (2,02%)
Toyota (2,02%)
Kia (1,8%)
production 2.2 million cars per year@ 2020.

Based on the OICA data, Iranian automakers produced 894,298 vehicles in 2021 to register a two percent increase compared to 2020, IRNA reported.(quality is much lower compared to cars that made in Brazil).

Truck



In 2021, approximately 164.95 thousand trucks were produced in Brazil, a significant increase of more than 73 percent in comparison to the previous year.

Iran, capacity is at ~6000 but no report on actual production in recent years.

Cement



Brazil cement production were around 50Mt during 2020.

Iran: National cement production increased to 68.3Mt in the 2021 financial year, which ended on 20 March 2021.




Brazil,Container port throughput for 2021 was 10,130,740 tonnes, an increase of 10.71 per cent in comparison to 2020.

Saudi Arabia, Brazil, Sweden, Vietnam, Oman, Malaysia, Qatar, and Nigeria also have smaller shipping fleets than Iran.
The Islamic Republic currently has 246 vessels carrying the national flag and eight foreign flag vessels with a total capacity of 19,251,146 tons. The total capacity of the Iranian shipping fleet has increased by 5.5 percent in 2021.

Rail



Brazil






Iran







(if there is a mistake in data and numbers or you have better source close to year of 2020/2021 related to these sections , tell me)

*Industry* part 2

Travel (domestic)



Number of passengers carried by railways of Brazil improved by 1.02 % from 15,648.0 million passenger-km in 2016 to 15,807.0 million passenger-km in 2017.

Number of passengers carried by railways of Iran jumped by 14.84 % from 13,270.0 million passenger-km in 2017 to 15,239.0 million passenger-km in 2018.

Roads



Brazil
Roadways: total: 2 million km (2018)
paved: 246,000 km (2018)
unpaved: 1.754 million km (2018)

Iran has long paved road system linking most of its towns and all of its cities. In 2016 the country had 221,000 km (137,323) of roads , of which 73% were paved

Domestic air travel



The country’s domestic passengers notched up 0.7% year-on-year in the 8M ending Aug-2019, to 62 million. Traffic was up 0.1% as Brazil ’s domestic capacity fell by 2.2% year-on-year.

Iran - Air transport,21,641,450 passengers carried (before Covid)




Brazil - Embraer
Commercial aircraft deliveries 130 @2020
Iran
Commercial aircraft deliveries 0 @2020 (maybe few trainers/VIP aircraft)

Brazil 366 vehicles per 1000 people
Iran 175 vehicles per 1000 people






Tire






Brazil tire market is expected to grow from USD5.92 billion in 2020 to USD8.63 billion by 2026. (I could not find anything about production in Brazil)
The production of tire in Iran has reached to 38.475 million tires during the first 11 months of the current Iranian year (March 21, 2019-February 19, 2020).



Demand for tire in Brazil is higher.

Refinary



The crude oil refining capacity in Brazil amounted to 2.41 million barrels per day in 2020.
Iran’s refining capacity reaches 2.3m bpd. (oil)

Oil






In 2020, Brazil produced an average of 2.94 million barrels per day (b/d) of crude oil and condensate, an increase of more than 150,000 b/d on average compared with 2019.
In its Monthly Oil Market report in February, the OPEC put Iran's average production in 2021 at slightly over 2.4 million bpd, an increase from an average of 2 million bpd in 2020.

Natural Gas






Natural gas production in Brazil has more than doubled in one decade, reaching over 43.6 billion cubic meters in 2020.

In 2020, natural gas production in Iran amounted to around 250.8 billion cubic meters
Some 65 percent of fuel consumption in Iran belongs to gas; thus, *the daily gas consumption in the country is equivalent to consuming five million barrels of crude oil per day.*

If we assume Iran's industry is 60% of Brazil's industry.*based on agriculture data plus industry* it will make* Iran's GDP ~$1.62 T *and* ~$3.06 T for Brazil*.(mostly 2020 data)

And I think 60% is not fair for Iran !

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## drmeson

Cancerous Tumor said:


> That was not exactly a scientific method to evaluate Iran's economy it was something to prove Iran's position based on feelings compared to Brazil's economy.
> 
> 
> *Brazil :*
> 
> Population *214* million (Iran 85 m)
> GDP $*1.44* T (Iran $200 b Worldbank data)
> Exports $*280 *billion (Iran $180-200)
> Foreign reserves $*327* billion (Iran $85-230 b)
> 
> Brazil is self efficient in food production and exporter of food.
> 
> Similar characteristic (almost same numbers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * They put infrastructure under category of industry (same 17% in Iran)
> 
> Oil production 3 million barrel of Brazil vs 2.5 million barrel of Iran
> Gas production of Brazil is almost at 1/8 of Iran's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Differences :
> Iran's Gini coefficient is 42 vs Brazil's 53
> Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment and HDI is almost same.
> 
> *Agriculture*
> FAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strong section of Brazil (but numbers are not that much in favor of Brazil as it should be )
> 
> Agriculture Total @2020 Brazil $135 billion vs Iran $91 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil produces ~9.5 times more meat compared to Iran.
> 
> Brazil agriculture output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worldbank view of Iran's agriculture $23 billion
> Agriculture, forestry, and fishing, value added (current US$) - Iran, Islamic Rep.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you may know Brazil shines in agriculture and they have 4.9 more land compared to Iran.
> Brazil is ahead of Iran in livestock production and number of products.
> 
> Even with all their advantages, there are fields in agriculture that Iran is doing very well like :
> vegetables, fruits and wheat production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil had ~$223 billion agriculture and Iran had ~$99 B.(2020 data)
> 
> *Industry*
> 
> Steel
> 
> 
> 
> In steel industry, Brazilian crude steel production was 32.2 million tons in 2019.
> 
> According to the World Steel Association (WSA), Iran produced over 28 million metric tons of steel in 2021, putting it just behind Brazil.
> 
> Chemical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2011, Brazil had the 6th largest chemical industry in the world.Since then their installed capacity didn't change that much.
> at year 2017 they had $120 billion revenues.(chemical and petrochemical industries 2.5% of brazil's GDP)
> 
> Iran's petrochemical industry currently has 90m tonnes/year of production capacity.
> 
> Paper
> 
> 
> 
> In the paper and cellulose sector, Brazilian pulp production was 19.691 million tons in 2019.
> 
> Reserved space for Iran's data.
> 
> Pharmaceutical
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil was considered the sixth largest pharmaceutical market in the world. Drug sales in pharmacies reached around R $57 billion (US $17.79 billion) in the country.
> 
> Total healthcare spending is expected to rise from $24.3 billion in 2008, to $96 billion by 2017, reflecting the increasing demand on medical services.[3] Total health spending was equivalent to 6% of GDP in Iran in 2017
> 
> Footwear
> 
> 
> 
> In the leather-footwear sector (Footwear industry), in 2019 Brazil produced 972 million pairs. Exports were around 10%, reaching almost 125 million pairs. Brazil is in the 4th position among the world producers, behind China (who produces more than 10 billion pairs), India and Vietnam, and in 11th place among the biggest exporters.
> 
> "An estimated 185 to 210 million pairs of footwear were produced in the country last year (March 2016-17)," Iran
> 
> Textile
> 
> 
> 
> In Textile industry, Brazil, despite being among the 5 largest producers in the world in 2013, and being representative in the consumption of textiles and clothing, has very little insertion in global trade.
> Brazil's participation in the world trade in textiles and clothing is only 0.3%, due to the difficulty of competing in price with producers in India and mainly in China.
> 
> There are a lot of small companies related to textile industries in Iran which they had $100-200 million exports.
> 
> Electricity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil, In Electronics industry, In 2019, about 3% of the national GDP. Exports were US $5.6 billion, and the country's imports were US $32.0 billion. Installed capacity (2021) 181,532 MW.
> 
> TEHRAN – Iran’s total installed electricity generation capacity has reached 83,350 megawatts (MW) @2020.
> 
> Appliances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the household appliances industry, sales of so-called "white line" equipment (refrigerator, air conditioning and others) were 12.9 million units in 2017.Brazil
> 
> TEHRAN – Iran’s Acting Industry, Mining, and Trade Minister Hossein Modares Khiabani says the country’s home appliance manufacturers currently have the capacity to produce 20 million units every year, IRIB reported. @2020
> 
> Car
> 
> 
> 
> The most popular cars usually have small engines like 1.0 or 1.4 and are of flexible fuel using ethanol and gasoline.
> All manufacturers on the list have assembling facilities in Brazil:
> Fiat (22,56%)
> Volkswagen (22,13%)
> GM (19,97%)
> Ford (9,21%)
> Renault (6,7%)
> Honda (2,89%)
> Peugeot (2,75%)
> Citröen (2,67%)
> Hyundai (2,35%)
> Nissan (2,02%)
> Toyota (2,02%)
> Kia (1,8%)
> production 2.2 million cars per year@ 2020.
> 
> Based on the OICA data, Iranian automakers produced 894,298 vehicles in 2021 to register a two percent increase compared to 2020, IRNA reported.(quality is much lower compared to cars that made in Brazil).
> 
> Truck
> 
> 
> 
> In 2021, approximately 164.95 thousand trucks were produced in Brazil, a significant increase of more than 73 percent in comparison to the previous year.
> 
> Iran, capacity is at ~6000 but no report on actual production in recent years.
> 
> Cement
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil cement production were around 50Mt during 2020.
> 
> Iran: National cement production increased to 68.3Mt in the 2021 financial year, which ended on 20 March 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil,Container port throughput for 2021 was 10,130,740 tonnes, an increase of 10.71 per cent in comparison to 2020.
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Brazil, Sweden, Vietnam, Oman, Malaysia, Qatar, and Nigeria also have smaller shipping fleets than Iran.
> The Islamic Republic currently has 246 vessels carrying the national flag and eight foreign flag vessels with a total capacity of 19,251,146 tons. The total capacity of the Iranian shipping fleet has increased by 5.5 percent in 2021.
> 
> Rail
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if there is a mistake in data and numbers or you have better source close to year of 2020/2021 related to these sections , tell me)
> 
> *Industry* part 2
> 
> Travel (domestic)
> 
> 
> 
> Number of passengers carried by railways of Brazil improved by 1.02 % from 15,648.0 million passenger-km in 2016 to 15,807.0 million passenger-km in 2017.
> 
> Number of passengers carried by railways of Iran jumped by 14.84 % from 13,270.0 million passenger-km in 2017 to 15,239.0 million passenger-km in 2018.
> 
> Roads
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil
> Roadways: total: 2 million km (2018)
> paved: 246,000 km (2018)
> unpaved: 1.754 million km (2018)
> 
> Iran has long paved road system linking most of its towns and all of its cities. In 2016 the country had 221,000 km (137,323) of roads , of which 73% were paved
> 
> Domestic air travel
> 
> 
> 
> The country’s domestic passengers notched up 0.7% year-on-year in the 8M ending Aug-2019, to 62 million. Traffic was up 0.1% as Brazil ’s domestic capacity fell by 2.2% year-on-year.
> 
> Iran - Air transport,21,641,450 passengers carried (before Covid)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil - Embraer
> Commercial aircraft deliveries 130 @2020
> Iran
> Commercial aircraft deliveries 0 @2020 (maybe few trainers/VIP aircraft)
> 
> Brazil 366 vehicles per 1000 people
> Iran 175 vehicles per 1000 people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil tire market is expected to grow from USD5.92 billion in 2020 to USD8.63 billion by 2026. (I could not find anything about production in Brazil)
> The production of tire in Iran has reached to 38.475 million tires during the first 11 months of the current Iranian year (March 21, 2019-February 19, 2020).
> 
> 
> 
> Demand for tire in Brazil is higher.
> 
> Refinary
> 
> 
> 
> The crude oil refining capacity in Brazil amounted to 2.41 million barrels per day in 2020.
> Iran’s refining capacity reaches 2.3m bpd. (oil)
> 
> Oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2020, Brazil produced an average of 2.94 million barrels per day (b/d) of crude oil and condensate, an increase of more than 150,000 b/d on average compared with 2019.
> In its Monthly Oil Market report in February, the OPEC put Iran's average production in 2021 at slightly over 2.4 million bpd, an increase from an average of 2 million bpd in 2020.
> 
> Natural Gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural gas production in Brazil has more than doubled in one decade, reaching over 43.6 billion cubic meters in 2020.
> 
> In 2020, natural gas production in Iran amounted to around 250.8 billion cubic meters
> Some 65 percent of fuel consumption in Iran belongs to gas; thus, *the daily gas consumption in the country is equivalent to consuming five million barrels of crude oil per day.*
> 
> If we assume Iran's industry is 60% of Brazil's industry.*based on agriculture data plus industry* it will make* Iran's GDP ~$1.62 T *and* ~$3.06 T for Brazil*.(mostly 2020 data)
> 
> And I think 60% is not fair for Iran !



Amazing work! 

We need a more proper form of this like with proper headings and sections. I will try to create it even though you are the expert of this area. This is the textbook answer to WB's funny figures and confirmation of IMF figures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

drmeson said:


> Amazing work!
> 
> We need a more proper form of this like with proper headings and sections. I will try to create it even though you are the expert of this area. This is the textbook answer to WB's funny figures and confirmation of IMF figures.


I'm not expert.

We can add other countries capabilities ( agriculture , industry ...) then compare it to Iran/Brazil it will make things clear.

Public issues :
1.A country like Brazil has been top 10 economy for a long time but Iran is new top 20 (10 years or so ).
2.Iran has been implementing some of globalization schemes under Mr Ruhani yet we are still in the middle of that road.this process usually transfers GDP PPP into GDP nominal.I think Poland went through same process in 5 years and Iran is doing it even under sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I'm not expert.
> 
> We can add other countries capabilities ( agriculture , industry ...) then compare it to Iran/Brazil it will make things clear.
> 
> Public issues :
> 1.A country like Brazil has been top 10 economy for a long time but Iran is new top 20 (10 years or so ).
> 2.Iran has been implementing some of globalization schemes under Mr Ruhani yet we are still in the middle of that road.this process usually transfers GDP PPP into GDP nominal.I think Poland went through same process in 5 years and Iran is doing it even under sanctions.



Thats great, a table and plot based data is much better. Turkey, Egypt, and Vietnam can be candidates based upon population size. 
Brazil has three times the population but we will include it.


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549504934822952960

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> How many times have we heard of these so called Russian investments?


Russia never fails to **** us lol in order to save relations with the west even as they are trying to kill Russians.

I hope it changes, cause Russia needs to get its priorities straight. Conducting investments in Iran isn't gonna kill their relationship with Euro countries that desperate need their resources



thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549504934822952960


If stuff like this materializes I'd say Raisi has done a very good job at wealth generation in Iran, and cementing relationship with two very important countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Sineva said:


> True.
> The deciding factor here will be whether the requisite level of political support for these deals is forthcoming from the kremlin,as without the political pressure from the kremlin on russian banks to finance these deals they will likely remain as nothing more than just another mou that went nowhere.
> This was always the big problem,the lack of political support for these sorts of economic deals on either one side or the other,however things have now radically changed on both sides and for the first time since the end of the cold war we now see both nations with real political incentives to try to work more closely together economically,so let us hope that they can do this,because its very clear that their mutual enemies are hoping that they cant.


If they actually sign a deal rather than do an MoU. They would technically have to complete the terms of the deal eventually right? Otherwise they can be sued?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> If they actually sign a deal rather than do an MoU. They would technically have to complete the terms of the deal eventually right? Otherwise they can be sued?


Yes,pretty much,tho it would also depend on whats been agreed during the deals negotiation,such as the time to completion of the deal and the penalties for lateness or failure to complete.
Probably the most well known examples of this as far as iran is concerned would be the ip pipeline and the s300 deal,tho I`m sure there are plenty of others that we havent heard about such as the foreign companies who cut and ran because of sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549642220004941824


----------



## aryobarzan

The future of mankind....If you ask me yup it is happening!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sineva

Hard to believe this is on cnn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549466161137549312

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shawnee

US: 
“What ever Russia gives you for drones as technology or commodity, United States of American will match and exceed that.”/ sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Is this incident true @dBSPL or someone's imagination.
report in "Mashregh" regarding attempted coup in Turkey 8 years ago.
I translate the core of the report

Erdogan was in a plane as the coup started
A rouge Turkish pilot in F-16 approach Erdogan plane but since the plane was not armed could not crash the plane
On personal orders from Erdogan the plane diverts to the Iranian skies and gets escorts by Iranian fighters
National security council in Iran immediately declares support for Turkeys legitimate government and backs Erdogan while Arab neighbours wait to see who wins!!
Erdogan plane return to Turkey after coup is defeated.


ما یکی از موارد جالبی که در زمان اجرای این کودتای نافرجام ادعا میشد، مسئله حضور رجب طیب اردوغان رئیس جمهور ترکیه در یک هواپیمای ترابری در آسمان این کشور بود. در آن زمان گفته می شد یک فروند جنگنده F-۱۶ نیروی هوایی ترکیه که توسط یک خلبان همکار با سران کودتا هدایت می شد به هواپیمای اردوغان نزدیک می شود اما به دلیل اینکه در شرایط پرواز غیر رزمی امکان نصب سلاح بر روی جنگنده وجود نداشته است، شانس شلیک به هواپیما و سرنگونی آن را در اختیار نداشته است. طبیعتا سرنگونی هواپیما و کشته شدن شخص اردوغان می توانست یک پیروزی بزرگ برای کودتاچیان به شمار رفته و شانس موفقیت آنها را بالاتر ببرد.







ادعا می شود پس از اینکه هواپیمای اف۱۶ مذکور در سرنگونی هواپیمای حامل اردوغان ناکام می ماند، وی شخصا به کادر پروازی دستور حرکت به سمت آسمان ایران را صادر می کند. در نخستین ساعات رخ دادن کودتا، نشست ویژه شورای عالی امنیت ملی در تهران برگزار شده و بر حمایت کامل از دولت قانونی ترکیه و محکومیت کودتای نظامی در این کشور تاکید شده بود؛ در حالی که به جز قطر، عمده کشورهای عربی منطقه در انتظار نتیجه نهایی این کودتا و موضع گیری شفاف در خصوص آن بودند.

به هر ترتیب اردوغان در آن زمان هیچ متحد قابل اتکایی به جز ایران در اختیار نداشت و بنابر ادعای منابع خبری در همان زمان، هواپیمای حامل وی با عبور از منطقه مرزی وارد حریم هوایی ایران شده و تحت اسکورت جنگنده های نیروی هوایی ارتش کشورمان قرار می گیرد. پس از اینکه اوضاع تحت کنترل نیروهای حامی اردوغان درآمده و فرودگاه بین المللی استانبول نیز از کودتاچیان باز پس گرفته شد، هواپیمای حامل رئیس جمهور ترکیه با بازگشت به حریم هوایی ترکیه وارد فرودگاه استانبول می شود.






همچنین کمک های اطلاعاتی و امنیتی جمهوری اسلامی ایران نیز در راه برقراری ثبات و بازگشت آرامش و امنیت به این کشور بسیار تاثیر گذار بود. چند سال پس از کودتای نافرجام جولای ۲۰۱۶ و اندکی پس از حادثه شهادت سردار حاج قاسم سلیمانی، "نورالدین شیرین" مدیر شبکه تلویزیونی قدس ترکیه در اظهاراتی در یک برنامه تلویزیونی گفت: سردار شهید "قاسم سلیمانی" فرمانده ترور شده نیروی قدس سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در جلوگیری از موفقیت کودتاچیان در ماجرای کودتای نافرجام ۱۵ ژوئیه ۲۰۱۶ نقش به سزایی داشت؛ وی یک‌ تنه در برابر طرح آمریکایی- صهیونیستی- سعودی برای براندازی حکومت ترکیه ایستاد.








پشت پرده تذکر رهبر انقلاب به اردوغان / یادآوری شب پر استرس رئیس جمهور ترکیه در هواپیمای سرگردان +تصاویر


در نیمه شب ۱۵ جولای ۲۰۱۶ خبری عجیب در رسانه های منطقه و جهان مخابره شد که حاکی از یک کودتای نظامی توسط ارتش ترکیه علیه دولت وقت این کشور بود.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dBSPL

aryobarzan said:


> Is this incident true @dBSPL or someone's imagination.
> report in "Mashregh" regarding attempted coup in Turkey 8 years ago.
> I translate the core of the report
> 
> Erdogan was in a plane as the coup started
> A rouge Turkish pilot in F-16 approach Erdogan plane but since the plane was not armed could not crash the plane
> On personal orders from Erdogan the plane diverts to the Iranian skies and gets escorts by Iranian fighters
> National security council in Iran immediately declares support for Turkeys legitimate government and backs Erdogan while Arab neighbours wait to see who wins!!
> Erdogan plane return to Turkey after coup is defeated.
> 
> 
> ما یکی از موارد جالبی که در زمان اجرای این کودتای نافرجام ادعا میشد، مسئله حضور رجب طیب اردوغان رئیس جمهور ترکیه در یک هواپیمای ترابری در آسمان این کشور بود. در آن زمان گفته می شد یک فروند جنگنده F-۱۶ نیروی هوایی ترکیه که توسط یک خلبان همکار با سران کودتا هدایت می شد به هواپیمای اردوغان نزدیک می شود اما به دلیل اینکه در شرایط پرواز غیر رزمی امکان نصب سلاح بر روی جنگنده وجود نداشته است، شانس شلیک به هواپیما و سرنگونی آن را در اختیار نداشته است. طبیعتا سرنگونی هواپیما و کشته شدن شخص اردوغان می توانست یک پیروزی بزرگ برای کودتاچیان به شمار رفته و شانس موفقیت آنها را بالاتر ببرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ادعا می شود پس از اینکه هواپیمای اف۱۶ مذکور در سرنگونی هواپیمای حامل اردوغان ناکام می ماند، وی شخصا به کادر پروازی دستور حرکت به سمت آسمان ایران را صادر می کند. در نخستین ساعات رخ دادن کودتا، نشست ویژه شورای عالی امنیت ملی در تهران برگزار شده و بر حمایت کامل از دولت قانونی ترکیه و محکومیت کودتای نظامی در این کشور تاکید شده بود؛ در حالی که به جز قطر، عمده کشورهای عربی منطقه در انتظار نتیجه نهایی این کودتا و موضع گیری شفاف در خصوص آن بودند.
> 
> به هر ترتیب اردوغان در آن زمان هیچ متحد قابل اتکایی به جز ایران در اختیار نداشت و بنابر ادعای منابع خبری در همان زمان، هواپیمای حامل وی با عبور از منطقه مرزی وارد حریم هوایی ایران شده و تحت اسکورت جنگنده های نیروی هوایی ارتش کشورمان قرار می گیرد. پس از اینکه اوضاع تحت کنترل نیروهای حامی اردوغان درآمده و فرودگاه بین المللی استانبول نیز از کودتاچیان باز پس گرفته شد، هواپیمای حامل رئیس جمهور ترکیه با بازگشت به حریم هوایی ترکیه وارد فرودگاه استانبول می شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> همچنین کمک های اطلاعاتی و امنیتی جمهوری اسلامی ایران نیز در راه برقراری ثبات و بازگشت آرامش و امنیت به این کشور بسیار تاثیر گذار بود. چند سال پس از کودتای نافرجام جولای ۲۰۱۶ و اندکی پس از حادثه شهادت سردار حاج قاسم سلیمانی، "نورالدین شیرین" مدیر شبکه تلویزیونی قدس ترکیه در اظهاراتی در یک برنامه تلویزیونی گفت: سردار شهید "قاسم سلیمانی" فرمانده ترور شده نیروی قدس سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در جلوگیری از موفقیت کودتاچیان در ماجرای کودتای نافرجام ۱۵ ژوئیه ۲۰۱۶ نقش به سزایی داشت؛ وی یک‌ تنه در برابر طرح آمریکایی- صهیونیستی- سعودی برای براندازی حکومت ترکیه ایستاد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پشت پرده تذکر رهبر انقلاب به اردوغان / یادآوری شب پر استرس رئیس جمهور ترکیه در هواپیمای سرگردان +تصاویر
> 
> 
> در نیمه شب ۱۵ جولای ۲۰۱۶ خبری عجیب در رسانه های منطقه و جهان مخابره شد که حاکی از یک کودتای نظامی توسط ارتش ترکیه علیه دولت وقت این کشور بود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir


Extremely stupid story. It is so stupid that writer doesn't even have the slightest idea of the chronology of the night of July 15.

First of first Erdogan was not on the plane when the coup started.

When the assassination attempt failed, TC-ATA registered Gulfstream aircraft was prepared in Dalaman. The plane landed in Dalaman at 00.40. Since the VIP planes are operated by Turkish Airlines (THY), the pilots filled the plan with the call code 'TK8456' like a regular passenger plane. Meanwhile, the helicopter that took Erdogan from Marmaris reached Dalaman with low flight and closed transponder. In addition, it was requested that 2 more planes be kept ready at Dalaman Airport. It was not known until the last minute which plane and which pilot would take the president.

Before the plane departed for Istanbul, the public was already called to the airports. This broadcast took place before FETO terrorists attempted to occupy press buildings such as CNN-Turk and TRT. We set up barricades to prevent the soldiers in many points of Istanbul or we tried to persuade them by talking to the soldiers one by one. Clashes broke out in front of the Telecom building, in Turksat, and on TRT. At some points, FETO terrorists took the risk of clashing with the people. However, before Erdogan reached the airport, we cleaned the airport with the effective efforts of the police special operations and intelligence.

The plane took off from Dalaman when the clocks showed 01:43. However, contradictory information was coming from Istanbul. Clashes were still going on at the airport. With Erdogan's order, police special operations teams captured all critical points, especially the tower, one by one.

The transponder of the TC-ATA aircraft, that is, the system that enables the identification of the aircraft by transmitting information such as altitude, speed and flight direction to the radar in the air traffic control center was open. In other words, these signals were also reflected in the system of Flightradar24.com, which broadcasts over the internet. Anyone who entered this site on the internet could see the plane when they opened the TR map. It was also easily monitored via mobile applications on mobile phones. In fact, some German and US news sites were broadcasting at that time almost as if they were targeting the plane. (later this pilot was prosecuted on suspicion of FETO member)

Two F-16 planes, which took off from the Ankara Akıncı base, which was under the control of the putschists, were flying low over the Bosphorus at that time. When their fuel was low, they flight to KC-135R type tanker, refuel and fly low. Sonic booms by low flights could be heard from all Istanbul districts.

The plane carrying the President arrived at Biga (east of Çanakkale) at 02.10. Aircraft started to wait by drawing circles on Biga until the control of Atatürk Airport was taken completely. Around this time, the F-16s had gone to refuel.

The plane carrying the President was ready to descend. All these scenes were watched one-on-one in real time via Flightradar24. In this system, the Presidential plane appeared as a THY flight as TK 8456. For aviators, it was not difficult to understand that the TK 8456, which appeared on Flight Radar24, was the Presidential aircraft. In this system, next to the plane information, it was not an airline plane, but a GulfstreamG450 had Presidency body paint. Of course all these was a fatal mistake. However, it is important to note that it shows the groundlessness of the idiot fictions in the Iranian media.

The G450 plane had started to approach Atatürk Airport over the Marmara Sea. The pilots asked about the situation of the F-16s flying low over Istanbul. The following conversation took place between air traffic control and the pilots:

Controller: TK8456, sir, I will give you a traffic information, we do not have a military traffic contact. We just learned that he took off from Akıncı. On the Bosphorus, between 1500 feet and 6 thousand - 7 thousand feet (500 meters - 2 thousand - 2 thousand 300 meters), continuous diving and climbing are performed. The square is around the northeast, that is, it usually wanders around the Bosphorus without going north. So we don't know his intention, we have no contact. We don't know what kind of traffic it is. Fast traffic. Probably military.

Pilot: Understood, sir, there is radar contact with that plane, do we agree?

Controller: We can see it on our radar, very fast traffic. I don't know what to do as we don't have the authorization. So even if I follow it, I can't say anything about distinguishing, I don't know for what purpose it even got up. That's why I wanted to say this. It can also be effective in your intention.

Pilot: Got it, we'll continue to 05. We will be pleased if we land as soon as possible. We are waiting for your information if there is a traffic-related situation.

Controller: Got it, I'll keep informing again when you get close. I will try to give your position.

After the police cleared the putschist soldiers from the tower, the plane was informed that the airport was under control. Runway lights were turned on.

For such situations, the G450 type aircrafts equipped with an Enhanced Vision System called EVS. The infrared image from the camera in the nose of the aircraft was transferred to the screen in front of the pilot, and the runway image could be displayed even if the light was suddenly turned off.

The aircraft landed on runway 17/35 in a north-south direction, then turned towards the General Aviation Apron.

The ground safety of the apron was also taken by the police special operations. After the Erdogan's plane was parked on the apron, the F-16s came to Atatürk Airport from the Bosphorus.

They flew low and exceeding the speed of sound. Explosion sounds called 'sonicboom' were heard behind the F-16s as the speed of sound was exceeded. Some hangars windows in the general aviation region broke with this explosions.

At 03.05, Erdoğan was greeted with tens of thousands of citizens' compliments and takbirs at the Atatürk airport lounge. After embracing the injured citizens there, Erdoğan turned the VIP Hall into a coordination center and received information from the authorities about the coup attempt.

Erdoğan received information about the latest situation from MIT Undersecretary Hakan Fidan, Minister of National Defense Fikri Işık and Minister of Interior Efkan Ala and gave instructions on what to do here. At around 04:00 in the morning, when the people largely repulsed the coup plotters, the President repeated his call to the thousands of citizens waiting in front of Atatürk Airport, "Don't leave the streets." Erdogan then moved to his residence in Kısıklı under intense security measures.

By the morning hours, the coup had been suppressed to a large extent and the arrests had begun. The Turkish nation took the revenge of 1980 by removing the NATO gladio, which has been deciphered with all its structures, from the state establishments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

dBSPL said:


> Extremely stupid story. It is so stupid that writer doesn't even have the slightest idea of the chronology of the night of July 15.
> 
> First of first Erdogan was not on the plane when the coup started.
> 
> When the assassination attempt failed, TC-ATA registered Gulfstream aircraft was prepared in Dalaman. The plane landed in Dalaman at 00.40. Since the VIP planes are operated by Turkish Airlines (THY), the pilots filled the plan with the call code 'TK8456' like a regular passenger plane. Meanwhile, the helicopter that took Erdogan from Marmaris reached Dalaman with low flight and closed transponder. In addition, it was requested that 2 more planes be kept ready at Dalaman Airport. It was not known until the last minute which plane and which pilot would take the president.
> 
> Before the plane departed for Istanbul, the public was already called to the airports. This broadcast took place before FETO terrorists attempted to occupy press buildings such as CNN-Turk and TRT. We set up barricades to prevent the soldiers in many points of Istanbul or we tried to persuade them by talking to the soldiers one by one. Clashes broke out in front of the Telecom building, in Turksat, and on TRT. At some points, FETO terrorists took the risk of clashing with the people. However, before Erdogan reached the airport, we cleaned the airport with the effective efforts of the police special operations and intelligence.
> 
> The plane took off from Dalaman when the clocks showed 01:43. However, contradictory information was coming from Istanbul. Clashes were still going on at the airport. With Erdogan's order, police special operations teams captured all critical points, especially the tower, one by one.
> 
> The transponder of the TC-ATA aircraft, that is, the system that enables the identification of the aircraft by transmitting information such as altitude, speed and flight direction to the radar in the air traffic control center was open. In other words, these signals were also reflected in the system of Flightradar24.com, which broadcasts over the internet. Anyone who entered this site on the internet could see the plane when they opened the TR map. It was also easily monitored via mobile applications on mobile phones. In fact, some German and US news sites were broadcasting at that time almost as if they were targeting the plane. (later this pilot was prosecuted on suspicion of FETO member)
> 
> Two F-16 planes, which took off from the Ankara Akıncı base, which was under the control of the putschists, were flying low over the Bosphorus at that time. When their fuel was low, they flight to KC-135R type tanker, refuel and fly low. Sonic booms by low flights could be heard from all Istanbul districts.
> 
> The plane carrying the President arrived at Biga (east of Çanakkale) at 02.10. Aircraft started to wait by drawing circles on Biga until the control of Atatürk Airport was taken completely. Around this time, the F-16s had gone to refuel.
> 
> The plane carrying the President was ready to descend. All these scenes were watched one-on-one in real time via Flightradar24. In this system, the Presidential plane appeared as a THY flight as TK 8456. For aviators, it was not difficult to understand that the TK 8456, which appeared on Flight Radar24, was the Presidential aircraft. In this system, next to the plane information, it was not an airline plane, but a GulfstreamG450 had Presidency body paint. Of course all these was a fatal mistake. However, it is important to note that it shows the groundlessness of the idiot fictions in the Iranian media.
> 
> The G450 plane had started to approach Atatürk Airport over the Marmara Sea. The pilots asked about the situation of the F-16s flying low over Istanbul. The following conversation took place between air traffic control and the pilots:
> 
> Controller: TK8456, sir, I will give you a traffic information, we do not have a military traffic contact. We just learned that he took off from Akıncı. On the Bosphorus, between 1500 feet and 6 thousand - 7 thousand feet (500 meters - 2 thousand - 2 thousand 300 meters), continuous diving and climbing are performed. The square is around the northeast, that is, it usually wanders around the Bosphorus without going north. So we don't know his intention, we have no contact. We don't know what kind of traffic it is. Fast traffic. Probably military.
> 
> Pilot: Understood, sir, there is radar contact with that plane, do we agree?
> 
> Controller: We can see it on our radar, very fast traffic. I don't know what to do as we don't have the authorization. So even if I follow it, I can't say anything about distinguishing, I don't know for what purpose it even got up. That's why I wanted to say this. It can also be effective in your intention.
> 
> Pilot: Got it, we'll continue to 05. We will be pleased if we land as soon as possible. We are waiting for your information if there is a traffic-related situation.
> 
> Controller: Got it, I'll keep informing again when you get close. I will try to give your position.
> 
> After the police cleared the putschist soldiers from the tower, the plane was informed that the airport was under control. Runway lights were turned on.
> 
> For such situations, the G450 type aircrafts equipped with an Enhanced Vision System called EVS. The infrared image from the camera in the nose of the aircraft was transferred to the screen in front of the pilot, and the runway image could be displayed even if the light was suddenly turned off.
> 
> The aircraft landed on runway 17/35 in a north-south direction, then turned towards the General Aviation Apron.
> 
> The ground safety of the apron was also taken by the police special operations. After the Erdogan's plane was parked on the apron, the F-16s came to Atatürk Airport from the Bosphorus.
> 
> They flew low and exceeding the speed of sound. Explosion sounds called 'sonicboom' were heard behind the F-16s as the speed of sound was exceeded. Some hangars windows in the general aviation region broke with this explosions.
> 
> At 03.05, Erdoğan was greeted with tens of thousands of citizens' compliments and takbirs at the Atatürk airport lounge. After embracing the injured citizens there, Erdoğan turned the VIP Hall into a coordination center and received information from the authorities about the coup attempt.
> 
> Erdoğan received information about the latest situation from MIT Undersecretary Hakan Fidan, Minister of National Defense Fikri Işık and Minister of Interior Efkan Ala and gave instructions on what to do here. At around 04:00 in the morning, when the people largely repulsed the coup plotters, the President repeated his call to the thousands of citizens waiting in front of Atatürk Airport, "Don't leave the streets." Erdogan then moved to his residence in Kısıklı under intense security measures.
> 
> By the morning hours, the coup had been suppressed to a large extent and the arrests had begun. The Turkish nation took the revenge of 1980 by removing the NATO gladio, which has been deciphered with all its structures, from the state establishments.


Thanks for clarification...if the Iranian
newspaper story has any legs to stand on we should be able to have recordings of Iranian Tower or AD conversations with the incoming non scheduled flight from Turkey ...I will update if any more news on our side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

در حالی که همه منتظر عملیات در شمال سوریه اند نباید احتمال عملیات در جنوب رو نادیده گرفت

ورود زمینی اسراییل مستقیما یا در پوشش اردن و بافر امنیتی در حاشیه اردن​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Ukraine latest: Russia 'destroys' four US-supplied Himars rocket systems


Russian army on last legs, says MI6 chief Plan to memorialise bombed-out homes divides Kyiv suburb End the war to prevent nuclear ‘abyss’, warns Lukashenko Western fighter jets could be sent to Ukraine to boost forces Listen to the latest episode of our daily Ukraine podcast




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Iran-friendly factions in Iraq helping to ensure the failure of zio-American plots in that country, be it in the realm of foreign or domestic policy. The Iraqi parliament passed a law prohibiting the recognition of the zionist regime, and is preparing another one banning homosexualism.

Unsurprisingly, western regimes and their media mouthpieces, as well as zionist and globalist lobbyists are crying foul now.

https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/...biden-push-back-anti-israel-normalisation-law









Alarm over proposed law banning homosexuality in Iraq


Legislation would allow anti-LGBTQ+ groups to 'get away with murder,' warn rights campaigners




www.middleeasteye.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

رییس سازمان محیط زیست: مسئولان افغانستان زیر بار اعداد و ارقام ایران در خصوص حق‌آبه هیرمند نمی‌روند؛ جلسات به نتیجه نرسیده / با اردوغان در زمینه سدهای ترکیه صحبتی نشده​علی سلاجقه رئیس سازمان محیط زیست با اشاره به آخرین وضعیت رهاسازی حق‌آبه رودخانه هیرمند گفت: مسئولان افغانستان زیر بار اعداد و ارقام ایران در خصوص حق‌آبه هیرمند نمی‌روند

----------------------------------------
دوستان استراتژیست پشتیبان طالبان وحشی، باز خودتون رو برای طالبان جر بدید که برای ما بهتر شد
طالبان جز نکبت برای مردم افغانستان و ایران هیچ چیزی نداره
اگر آمریکا با همه شیطان صفتی‌اش یک کار درست کرده بود، سرنگونی طالبان بود​


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran says it foiled Israel-linked attacks on ‘sensitive’ sites


Iran has long accused Israel of carrying out attacks against its nuclear sites and assassinations of key figures.




www.aljazeera.com





another $3M-5M dollars down the drain....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550835764354850817

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

TheImmortal said:


> Iran says it foiled Israel-linked attacks on ‘sensitive’ sites
> 
> 
> Iran has long accused Israel of carrying out attacks against its nuclear sites and assassinations of key figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another $3M-5M dollars down the drain....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550835764354850817


one more "single blade " has downed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Iran says it foiled Israel-linked attacks on ‘sensitive’ sites
> 
> 
> Iran has long accused Israel of carrying out attacks against its nuclear sites and assassinations of key figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another $3M-5M dollars down the drain....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550835764354850817


The drastic decline and complete stop of videos for months on end really is a good anti-advertising. Not because the drone is bad, but because it was advertised as something it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## mohsen

aryobarzan said:


> Thanks for clarification...if the Iranian
> newspaper story has any legs to stand on we should be able to have recordings of Iranian Tower or AD conversations with the incoming non scheduled flight from Turkey ...I will update if any more news on our side


"Erdoghan's arse was saved by Iran", do you expect officials whether from Turkey or Iran to announce it?!


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Salam hal e shoma chetori , aghayan
Zohr bekhair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> در حالی که همه منتظر عملیات در شمال سوریه اند نباید احتمال عملیات در جنوب رو نادیده گرفت
> 
> ورود زمینی اسراییل مستقیما یا در پوشش اردن و بافر امنیتی در حاشیه اردن​




ملک عبدالله دوم، پادشاه اردن، در مصاحبه در مصاحبه‌ای که متن آن امروز یکشنبه منتشر شده است، از حملات «شبه‌نظامیان مرتبط با ایران» به مرزهای اردن انتقاد کرده است. به نظر می‌رسد تنش‌ها پس از درگیری مرگبار با قاچاقچیان مواد مخدر در مرز این کشور با سوریه شدت گرفته است.
پادشاه اردن به روزنامه الرأی چاپ اردن گفت که اردن «در مرزهای خود با حملات منظم شبه‌نظامیان مرتبط با ایران مواجه است.»
ملک عبدالله دوم خواستار «تغییر رفتار ایران» شد و گفت که اردن «خواهان تنش در منطقه نیست».
او گفت «اردن همچون دیگر کشورهای عربی در پی روابط خوب با ایران است که مبتنی بر احترام متقابل، حسن همجواری، احترام به حاکمیت سایر کشورها و عدم مداخله در امور آنها باشد.
—————

اردن با این کار خودش رو از نظر زیر ساخت بیچاره میکنه حتی اگر از نظر زمینی پیشروی کنه​
در مورد اردن روابطی مثل دوجانبه مثل ترکیه وجود نداره و خط قرمز کمتری هست​


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> The drastic decline and complete stop of videos for months on end really is a good anti-advertising. Not because the drone is bad, but because it was advertised as something it wasn't meant to be.



The reason TB-2 was even deadly was because it went up against Syrian forces with very little AD and Russians who were in blitzkrieg mode any ADs that traveled with them weren’t even in turned on/deployed most of the time. 

Now the Russian’s have the *radar signature* of TB-2, you “feed” it to your radars to focus on such objects during their scan. Hence they get destroyed pretty easily. Also Russians have deployed their air defenses much better after the first 60 day debacle.

I’m more impressed with US/Israel detecting Iranian RQ-170 variants it’s probably the small turboprop versions but still the RCS on those are much smaller than a TB-2.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> The reason TB-2 was even deadly was because it went up against Syrian forces with very little AD and Russians who were in blitzkrieg mode any ADs that traveled with them weren’t even in turned on/deployed most of the time.
> 
> Now the Russian’s have the *radar signature* of TB-2, you “feed” it to your radars to focus on such objects during their scan. Hence they get destroyed pretty easily. Also Russians have deployed their air defenses much better after the first 60 day debacle.
> 
> I’m more impressed with US/Israel detecting Iranian RQ-170 variants it’s probably the small turboprop versions but still the RCS on those are much smaller than a TB-2.


They said something about advanced warning.

It's possible it was sighted by US ISR aircraft in Iraq on it's way to Israel, and the info was subsequently relayed forward. Maybe just a bit of bad luck. It makes you wonder, was their many flights before then, and this one just happen to get caught?


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551313110237155328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551313110237155328



“weapons play an effective role in wars”

Groundbreaking analysis by Salami

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Why US will never accept “One China principle”

_ He points to *Taiwan's TSMC, the world's biggest chips manufacturer*, that plans to invest $100 billion over the next three years to maintain its global dominance. The U.S., meanwhile, has fallen behind Asian chipmakers like TSMC and Samsung in advanced chip technology. *Intel** and other chipmakers heavily rely on TSMC for 5-nanometer chips—the world’s most efficient and most advanced—as the Taiwanese firm accounts for 92% of the globe’s supply,* according to Capital Economics. It’d have to "spend much more, with no guarantee of success, just to get even in terms of technology," Kumar says. Intel has said it’s building new fab plants across Europe, Israel, and the U.S. at a cost of $44 billion to try to catch up._









The U.S. wants to spend $52 billion to become a chips powerhouse. Experts say that hundreds of billions—and decades—is needed to crack its reliance on Asia


Congress may soon vote on the CHIPS Act to fund more semiconductor plants in the U.S. Critics say the bill might not be able to achieve its goals.




www.yahoo.com






By capturing Taiwan, China would have major monopoly on world chip production (outside of South Korea). In a future (hot or cold) conflict with US, it can weaponize global chip supply and cause hundreds of billions in dollars in losses to US companies much and a global recession.

For this reason, Taiwan must remain “independent” at all costs in US interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Why US will never accept “One China principle”
> 
> _ He points to *Taiwan's TSMC, the world's biggest chips manufacturer*, that plans to invest $100 billion over the next three years to maintain its global dominance. The U.S., meanwhile, has fallen behind Asian chipmakers like TSMC and Samsung in advanced chip technology. *Intel** and other chipmakers heavily rely on TSMC for 5-nanometer chips—the world’s most efficient and most advanced—as the Taiwanese firm accounts for 92% of the globe’s supply,* according to Capital Economics. It’d have to "spend much more, with no guarantee of success, just to get even in terms of technology," Kumar says. Intel has said it’s building new fab plants across Europe, Israel, and the U.S. at a cost of $44 billion to try to catch up._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. wants to spend $52 billion to become a chips powerhouse. Experts say that hundreds of billions—and decades—is needed to crack its reliance on Asia
> 
> 
> Congress may soon vote on the CHIPS Act to fund more semiconductor plants in the U.S. Critics say the bill might not be able to achieve its goals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By capturing Taiwan, China would have major monopoly on world chip production (outside of South Korea). In a future (hot or cold) conflict with US, it can weaponize global chip supply and cause hundreds of billions in dollars in losses to US companies much and a global recession.
> 
> For this reason, Taiwan must remain “independent” at all costs in US interests.


I agree with this. Ukraine doesn't do anything for the US. Taiwan is life threatening for them.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> I agree with this. Ukraine doesn't do anything for the US. Taiwan is life threatening for them.


usa already have the production technology , in forrm if Intel Fabs which its chips are even denser than tsmc chips. so i doubt it be life threathening for them , they can build several other fabs based on that technology .
Europe and USA have GlobalFoundries also don't forget , Micron from USA, and Fuji Electronic and Kioxia from Japan , also SK Hynix and Samsung from S. Korea


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> usa already have the production technology , in forrm if Intel Fabs which its chips are even denser than tsmc chips. so i doubt it be life threathening for them , they can build several other fabs based on that technology .
> Europe and USA have GlobalFoundries also don't forget , Micron from USA, and Fuji Electronic and Kioxia from Japan , also SK Hynix and Samsung from S. Korea


Understood, but 90% of the global supply being in Chinese hands is not an easy thing to overcome.


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> usa already have the production technology , in forrm if Intel Fabs which its chips are even denser than tsmc chips. so i doubt it be life threathening for them , they can build several other fabs based on that technology .
> Europe and USA have GlobalFoundries also don't forget , Micron from USA, and Fuji Electronic and Kioxia from Japan , also SK Hynix and Samsung from S. Korea



Having the ABILITY and having the SCALE are two different things. Why do you think Apple took billions in losses? Global Automative industry took 200B+ in losses during pandemic and subsequent chip shortages?They do not have the supply production capability to match Asia.

To bring such a production to US soil will require hundreds of billions of dollars in government subsidies each and every year. 

It is 40% cheaper to build a chip in Asia than in US with labor costs and expenses factored in.
This chart says it all:







And South Korea Chip production will be flattened overnight by a Chinese war machine. 

So if you are relying on SK to feed the entire western world and give up Taiwan to China....you just lost the economic war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Having the ABILITY and having the SCALE are two different things. Why do you think Apple took billions in losses? Global Automative industry took 200B+ in losses during pandemic and subsequent chip shortages?They do not have the supply production capability to match Asia.
> 
> To bring such a production to US soil will require hundreds of billions of dollars in government subsidies each and every year.
> 
> It is 40% cheaper to build a chip in Asia than in US with labor costs and expenses factored in.
> This chart says it all:
> 
> View attachment 865013
> 
> 
> And South Korea Chip production will be flattened overnight by a Chinese war machine.
> 
> So if you are relying on SK to feed the entire western world and give up Taiwan to China....you just lost the economic war.


list of chip makers , I only pointed the major ones
Europe , japan , USA , Singapore , S. Korea all makes semi conductor and if China move to get Taiwan , you believe USA will let TSMC fall to the hand of china without flattening it , that fab is in name Taiwanese but in reality all the technology is USA and European . fat chance they let it fall in hand of china , the least they do they flatten it .
by the way if china attack Korea to destroy chip supply to Europe and USA you think what will happen to SMIC


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> list of chip makers , I only pointed the major ones
> Europe , japan , USA , Singapore , S. Korea all makes semi conductor



It seems you cannot understand the difference between making semiconductors and making enough semiconductors to supply the global demand.



Hack-Hook said:


> and if China move to get Taiwan , you believe USA will let TSMC fall to the hand of china without flattening it , that fab is in name Taiwanese but in reality all the technology is USA and European . fat chance they let it fall in hand of china , the least they do they flatten it .
> by the way if china attack Korea to destroy chip supply to Europe and USA you think what will happen to SMIC



You just made my point. If China takes TSMC or US flattens TSMC the end result is the same....*loss of main supplier to all western countries*. Europe buys only 40% of its gas from Russia and look what’s happening over there, what you think will happen when you lose TSMC?

You think US will attack Chinese soil because Chinese attack SK soil? Are you serious? You attack Chinese soil without China first attack US soil/warship/military base/etc and you just started WW3. 

Ukraine showed us NATO won’t even give Ukraine weapons to attack Russian soil even when Russia was holding up millions of tons of wheat.

BTW read below....China is hellbent on being the world leader in semiconductor tech. It’s only a matter of time. 









China's Largest Chipmaker Copied TSMC's Chip Designs Say Reports


China's largest chipmaker SMIC has allegedly copied the chipmaking designs of TSMC, the world's largest contract chipmaker.




wccftech.com





Putting all your eggs in the South Korea basket is a catastrophe waiting to happen. It would be like if 90% of oil in the world passed thru Strait of Hormuz.....sure no big deal.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> It seems you cannot understand the difference between making semiconductors and making enough semiconductors to supply the global demand.
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my point. If China takes TSMC or US flattens TSMC the end result is the same....*loss of main supplier to all western countries*. Europe buys only 40% of its gas from Russia and look what’s happening over there, what you think will happen when you lose TSMC?
> 
> You think US will attack Chinese soil because Chinese attack SK soil? Are you serious? You attack Chinese soil without China first attack US soil/warship/military base/etc and you just started WW3.
> 
> Ukraine showed us NATO won’t even give Ukraine weapons to attack Russian soil even when Russia was holding up millions of tons of wheat.
> 
> BTW read below....China is hellbent on being the world leader in semiconductor tech. It’s only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Largest Chipmaker Copied TSMC's Chip Designs Say Reports
> 
> 
> China's largest chipmaker SMIC has allegedly copied the chipmaking designs of TSMC, the world's largest contract chipmaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting all your eggs in the South Korea basket is a catastrophe waiting to happen. It would be like if 90% of oil in the world passed thru Strait of Hormuz.....sure no big deal.


You won't even need China to strike SK.

Just have NK do it for you, and China will keep its hands clean


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> It seems you cannot understand the difference between making semiconductors and making enough semiconductors to supply the global demand.


it seems you think intel or GlobalFoundries is right now producing at top capacity. also it seems you under\estimated usa production capacity if threatened.


TheImmortal said:


> You just made my point. If China takes TSMC or US flattens TSMC the end result is the same....*loss of main supplier to all western countries*. Europe buys only 40% of its gas from Russia and look what’s happening over there, what you think will happen when you lose TSMC?
> 
> You think US will attack Chinese soil because Chinese attack SK soil? Are you serious? You attack Chinese soil without China first attack US soil/warship/military base/etc and you just started WW3.


not exactly , WW3 won't start if its limited strike and if china start it by attacking south Korea. also again you made the wrong assumption that USA and Europe are producing at their top capacity. and if they cant start 1 or two fab in span of one year .
also you made one wrong assumption and that is that industry demands top of the line 5nm process , no they want it for consumers , for industry they will be happy with even 100-200 nm and there are hundred of fabs that are capable of producing that.


TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine showed us NATO won’t even give Ukraine weapons to attack Russian soil even when Russia was holding up millions of tons of wheat.
> 
> BTW read below....China is hellbent on being the world leader in semiconductor tech. It’s only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Largest Chipmaker Copied TSMC's Chip Designs Say Reports
> 
> 
> China's largest chipmaker SMIC has allegedly copied the chipmaking designs of TSMC, the world's largest contract chipmaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com


by espionage , by the way they are welcome to do that if they want to do it by copying TSMC which is behind intel and Samsung


Stryker1982 said:


> You won't even need China to strike SK.
> 
> Just have NK do it for you, and China will keep its hands clean


do you think if n. Korea attack S. Korea what will happen? don't you think NATO is waiting for such opportunity in last 50 years?


TheImmortal said:


> Putting all your eggs in the South Korea basket is a catastrophe waiting to happen. It would be like if 90% of oil in the world passed thru Strait of Hormuz.....sure no big deal.


what south korea Intel , Globalfundries , Micron , Kioxia and hundred of the others in the list i post previously , why you don't see them .


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> do you think if n. Korea attack S. Korea what will happen? don't you think NATO is waiting for such opportunity in last 50 years?


They don't need an opportunity to come, they can literally make one whenever they want with false information. 

And the US never looks at NK within an Isolated box, and given the context of the region, they'll take into account China before making any moves. As a matter of fact, they will consider the attack completely green lighted by China.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> They don't need an opportunity to come, they can literally make one whenever they want with false information.
> 
> And the US never looks at NK within an Isolated box, and given the context of the region, they'll take into account China before making any moves. As a matter of fact, they will consider the attack completely green lighted by China.


the n. Korea is not that much good follower of china orders , china only use it to counter NATO. if it start a war they at best send weapon , they don't get themselves in war with NATO for Kim Cult .
unlike 60s todays they have lot to loose in such war.


----------



## Stryker1982



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

New Bayrakdar wreckage shows clear use of honeycomb anti radar hull structure.

This was so far only seen in US and Iranian drones.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Russia orders shutdown of Jewish Agency for Israel for illegally monitoring Russian citizens.

This is a quasi-governmental pro-zionist organization linked to the regime in Tel Aviv, with a focus on fostering migration of Jewish people to Occupied Palestine. It was established in 1929 and is the largest zionist non-profit organization in the world.


*Closure of Russia branch of Jewish Agency will harm relations: Israel PM 

Russia ordered the dissolution of its branch of the Jewish Agency for Israel, after a lawsuit accused the agency of illegally monitoring Russian citizens*

July 24 2022

https://thecradle.co/Article/News/13441

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> It seems you cannot understand the difference between making semiconductors and making enough semiconductors to supply the global demand.
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my point. If China takes TSMC or US flattens TSMC the end result is the same....*loss of main supplier to all western countries*. Europe buys only 40% of its gas from Russia and look what’s happening over there, what you think will happen when you lose TSMC?
> 
> You think US will attack Chinese soil because Chinese attack SK soil? Are you serious? You attack Chinese soil without China first attack US soil/warship/military base/etc and you just started WW3.
> 
> Ukraine showed us NATO won’t even give Ukraine weapons to attack Russian soil even when Russia was holding up millions of tons of wheat.
> 
> BTW read below....China is hellbent on being the world leader in semiconductor tech. It’s only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Largest Chipmaker Copied TSMC's Chip Designs Say Reports
> 
> 
> China's largest chipmaker SMIC has allegedly copied the chipmaking designs of TSMC, the world's largest contract chipmaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wccftech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting all your eggs in the South Korea basket is a catastrophe waiting to happen. It would be like if 90% of oil in the world passed thru Strait of Hormuz.....sure no big deal.


In the mid 1990s Japan was the biggest producers of DRAMs..1 Meg DRAM was the king at the time (stop laughing!)..we celebrated when 64 K DRAM became the king...lol...any way..there was an earthquake in Japan that badly affected the production of DRAM..The price of DRAM jumped for $8 dollars per chip to $40 dollars ..most US PC manufactures stopped production lines..1 MEG Dram became the most sought after commodity at the time ..US realized the impact and brought back some FAB lines back to the mainland and guess what ..Cell phones were just coming out!!..imagine the price if we also has cell phone production

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> by espionage , by the way they are welcome to do that if they want to do it by copying TSMC which is behind intel and Samsung



Intel buys its 5nm chip from TSMC, yet Intel is ahead of TSMC? Look at Intel stock past several years. 

You live in la la land.



Hack-Hook said:


> it seems you think intel or GlobalFoundries is right now producing at top capacity. also it seems you under\estimated usa production capacity if threatened.



And yet from 2020-2022 their was massive chip shortages leading to hundreds of billions of dollars in losses across sectors. If there was excess capacity to produce surely these companies would have stepped up. Yet we still have chip shortages issues and prices of goods are going up in relation to that.

So your analysis once again incorrect.



Hack-Hook said:


> for industry they will be happy with even 100-200 nm and there are hundred of fabs that are capable of producing that.



That requires redesigning the product that was originally designed for a sub-7nm chip. You act like it’s just a magical wand and bam everything fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> And yet from 2020-2022 their was massive chip shortages leading to hundreds of billions of dollars in losses across sectors. If there was excess capacity to produce surely these companies would have stepped up. Yet we still have chip shortages issues and prices of goods are going up in relation to that.
> 
> So your analysis once again incorrect.


the shortage was due to intel won't accept order from competing companies.
also if you want to order a chip that is designed for a process fab to another processing fab , it take at least 6month time for it to be made compatible .


TheImmortal said:


> That requires redesigning the product that was originally designed for a sub-7nm chip. You act like it’s just a magical wand and bam everything fixed.


well , industry don't use sub 7nm process , after all why expend money on expensive process that won't give you benefit.


TheImmortal said:


> Intel buys its 5nm chip from TSMC, yet Intel is ahead of TSMC? Look at Intel stock past several years.
> 
> You live in la la land.


the problem with TMSC process compared to other Fabs is its not dense at all , intel and Samsung 7nm probably have a density as much as tmsc 5nm


----------



## Sineva

*Iran parliament to discuss Belgium prisoner swap treaty -state media*
*https://www.reuters.com/world/middle-east/iran-parliament-discuss-belgium-prisoner-swap-treaty-state-media-2022-07-25/*
Iran's parliament is to debate a prisoner exchange deal with Belgium, state media said on Monday, after Brussels approved the deal that may lead to the release of an Iranian diplomat jailed for planning to bomb a rally of an exiled opposition group.

The official Iranian news agency IRNA said the cabinet approved the prisoner exchange treaty bill and sent it to parliament.

If passed by parliament, the bill needs to be approved by a clerical council before it becomes law.

Advertisement · Scroll to continue

Belgian lawmakers gave approval on July 20 to the treaty which might secure the release of a Belgian aid worker who was detained in Iran in February and could help Swedish-Iranian academic Ahmadreza Djalali, who has taught in Belgium and been sentenced to death in Iran.  read more 

Iran has called for the release of Assadollah Assadi, sentenced to 20 years in prison in Belgium in 2021 after being convicted over a foiled 2018 bomb plot. His was the first trial of an Iranian official for suspected terrorism in Europe since Iran's 1979 revolution.

Advertisement · Scroll to continue

It is not clear when a prisoner exchange might happen.

Several Belgian lawmakers have voiced concern that the treaty might lead to "hostage diplomacy" and put other Belgians at risk of detention.

The exiled National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI), whose 2018 rally near Paris had been the bomb plot's target, called the treaty "shameful" and said Assadi should remain in jail.

The Islamic Republic has dismissed all terrorism accusations, calling the Paris attack allegations a "false flag" stunt by the NCRI, which it in turn considers a terrorist group.


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551642057256669185

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Ukraine has been hanging out with the Turks too much. Their delusions of self importance has reached laughable levels









Ukraine will pursue war-crimes charges against leaders of JPMorgan Chase, Citi, and HSBC over Russia financing, Zelenskyy's economic advisor says


Oleg Ustenko told CNBC that Ukraine's justice and security services were gathering data on Western banks he says are financing the Russian state.




www.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nevsky

The new Pepsi cola in Donetsk People's Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

watch and enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Nevsky said:


> The new Pepsi cola in Donetsk People's Republic.



سورس?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## drmeson

WTAF

I cant post anything anymore, it keeps saying I have crossed the max posts count for 24 hour limit.

@aryobarzan @WudangMaster @SalarHaqq @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook 

Guys, I have tried everything but I can not post anything anymore. It's a conspiracy against us  Its so much that I wanted to post on new maritime thread, I also prepared slides on Iranian Glide vehicles (Kheybar Shikan and Qassem), Upgrade program for F-4E/D dowran, and Iranian nuclear strike capabilities based upon IAEA, US, Israeli sources.

I am trying to contact the webmaster.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

_Just to underline how things have changed in few months:_

*Iran sold $ 4 billion dollars Gas in 4 months more than entire previous year..*
درآمد صادرات گاز در ۴ ماه امسال معادل کل صادرات سال گذشته بود​




*وزیر نفت گفت: در این چهار ماه، نزدیک به ۴ میلیارد دلار وصول از صادرات گاز داشتیم که تقریباً معادل کل وصول صادرات گاز در سال ۱۴۰۰ است.*
به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، جواد اوجی وزیر نفت صبح امروز (چهارشنبه) در حاشیه جلسه هیئت دولت در جمع خبرنگاران گفت: در این چهار ماه، نزدیک به ۴ میلیارد دلار وصول از صادرات گاز داشتیم که تقریباً معادل کل وصول صادرات گاز در سال ۱۴۰۰ است. الحمدالله توانستیم به تعهدات خود در بودجه عمل کنیم.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> سورس?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551976101542494210

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Diictodon said:


> Iran has the highest level of Natural Gas
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551729636752736263



As if Iran wasn't a big target for others anyways lol. Europe + USA wanting to take down the government to get control of these resources is their number 1 priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Diictodon said:


> Iran has the highest level of Natural Gas
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551729636752736263


If this is true...(I will do some research on this).. @drmeson ..are you back posting or still have posting problems.....what do u think of this..

*updatetwitter fellow has poor math!)*
Iran's current reserves:
According to the National Iranian Oil Company, the volume of Iran's natural gas reserves is more than* 33.7 trillion cubic metres.*

The new field:
Iran yesterday announced the discovery of a new gas field north of the South Pars gas field, with a capacity of about *one trillion cubic metres.

so the new gas field although is huge but only represents small fraction less 0.5% of Iran's total reserve.. However Iran's "Chalous gas" field recently discovered in Caspian sea is 7 times bigger with 7.1 trillion cubic meters..not yet added to the reserves.*

Iran announces discovery of new gas field​
July 26, 2022 at 11:35 am | Published in: Iran, Middle East, News




A view of the South Pars gas field facilities near the southern Iranian town of Kangan on the shore of the Gulf on January 22, 2014. [BEHROUZ MEHRI / AFP via Getty Images]

July 26, 2022 at 11:35 am

Iran yesterday announced the discovery of a new gas field north of the South Pars gas field, which it shares with Qatar, with a capacity of about one trillion cubic metres.
A spokesman for the Iranian Parliament's Energy Committee, Malik Shariati said work in two of the four exploration phases in the field has been completed, noting that another oil field is expected to be found in the area and exploration operations are continuing.
According to the National Iranian Oil Company, the volume of Iran's natural gas reserves is more than 33.7 trillion cubic metres, and the volume of oil reserves is about 157 billion barrels.
Iran ranks second in the world after Russia in gas reserves.
Last year, the Iranian government announced the discovery of underground reserves containing 1.9 billion barrels of oil, as well as 388 billion cubic metres of gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Diictodon said:


> Iran has the highest level of Natural Gas
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551729636752736263



Economic recoverable amount is what we need to know. And if Qatar is tied to the field can they “drain”’ it using their own drilling from their end. So we need to know where field exactly lies.

Most of Iran’s natural gas is consumed by itself. A shame for such a powerhouse, but it’s population is energy inefficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

This is rather big news as well,irans first indigenous LNG pilot production facility
*https://en.mehrnews.com/news/189573/Iran-unveils-LNG-helium-production-pilot-plant*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

*https://www.reuters.com/business/finance/iran-start-accepting-russian-mir-payment-cards-soon-official-2022-07-27/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Economic recoverable amount is what we need to know. And if Qatar is tied to the field can they “drain”’ it using their own drilling from their end. So we need to know where field exactly lies.
> 
> Most of Iran’s natural gas is consumed by itself. A shame for such a powerhouse, but it’s population is energy inefficient.


Why is there no investment in renewables like solar farms? Dasht-e-Lut and Dasht-e-Kavir are great for setting up panels from where a grid can extend to supply cities.

Also, why not use nuclear energy as well to power cities like Bushehr or Ispehan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

drmeson said:


> WTAF
> 
> I cant post anything anymore, it keeps saying I have crossed the max posts count for 24 hour limit.
> 
> @aryobarzan @WudangMaster @SalarHaqq @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook
> 
> Guys, I have tried everything but I can not post anything anymore. It's a conspiracy against us  Its so much that I wanted to post on new maritime thread, I also prepared slides on Iranian Glide vehicles (Kheybar Shikan and Qassem), Upgrade program for F-4E/D dowran, and Iranian nuclear strike capabilities based upon IAEA, US, Israeli sources.
> 
> I am trying to contact the webmaster.


Still ongoing? Can you message me? I think my profile settings should allow it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Sineva said:


> This is rather big news as well,irans first indigenous LNG pilot production facility
> *https://en.mehrnews.com/news/189573/Iran-unveils-LNG-helium-production-pilot-plant*


I am beginning to wonder who are the people that run Iranian News outlets....Important news such as discovery of 1 trillion cubic meter of natural (this one single field is bigger than half of entire gas reserves of Egypt!)..or this first indigenous LNG pilot production facility get either no coverage or if they do it is buried in last pages of a newspapers..The headlines are reserved stupid subjects ..and then they say why Iranians in Iran are so negative about their country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

aryobarzan said:


> I am beginning to wonder who are the people that run Iranian News outlets....Important news such as discovery of 1 trillion cubic meter of natural (this one single field is bigger than half of entire gas reserves of Egypt!)..or this first indigenous LNG pilot production facility get either no coverage or if they do it is buried in last pages of a newspapers..The headlines are reserved stupid subjects ..and then they say why Iranians in Iran are so negative about their country...


Marketing and publicity is Iran's Achilles Heel, from economic and scientific developments to the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552327880645951497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552417868612096001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

PersianNinja said:


> Why is there no investment in renewables like solar farms? Dasht-e-Lut and Dasht-e-Kavir are great for setting up panels from where a grid can extend to supply cities.


in fact they are not . those area are hot and hot weather both harm and reduce the efficiency of solar panels .


----------



## TheImmortal

PersianNinja said:


> Why is there no investment in renewables like solar farms? Dasht-e-Lut and Dasht-e-Kavir are great for setting up panels from where a grid can extend to supply cities.
> 
> Also, why not use nuclear energy as well to power cities like Bushehr or Ispehan?



There are solar farms. They are actually harmful to the wildlife environment. They cook birds as they fly over. So pros and cons.

Nuclear energy is also in progress with Russia building I believe 3-4 more in busher, but reactors take about 7-10 years to bring online. So it’s a slow process.

We are constantly expanding our power grid thru various power plants.

The issue isn’t lack of energy production. The issue is Population wastes too much energy. We are energy inefficient.

If we were not blessed by the gas and oil beneath our feet we would be North Korea right now. All West would have to do is prohibit energy from being sold to us and we would collapse. Even if we could buy energy, imagine if Iran had to buy oil and gas from Russia with rial at 32,000? We wouldn’t be able to sustain ourselves alongside a sanctioned economy.

Iran got very lucky. Not many nations get this luck. It’s massive energy deposits allow it to be an independent country instead of a banana republic. We just need to fix our energy subsidies and energy consumption. We are too wasteful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

Iranian security forces capture Mossad-affiliated spy network members


Iranian security forces arrest the ringleader and members of an espionage network affiliated with the Israeli spy agency Mossad.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Iran got very lucky. Not many nations get this luck. It’s massive energy deposits allow it to be an independent country instead of a banana republic. We just need to fix our energy subsidies and energy consumption. We are too wasteful.


Is the wastage industrial in nature? Because that's the only way I see large consumption of energy that results in wastage.


----------



## aryobarzan

thesaint said:


> Iranian security forces capture Mossad-affiliated spy network members
> 
> 
> Iranian security forces arrest the ringleader and members of an espionage network affiliated with the Israeli spy agency Mossad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.ir


Notice since Rohani gang no longer in power the number of successful discovery of spy networks have increased significantly...MI6 lost the best agent they recruited in the last decade..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DoubleYouSee

aryobarzan said:


> If this is true...(I will do some research on this).. @drmeson ..are you back posting or still have posting problems.....what do u think of this..
> 
> *updatetwitter fellow has poor math!)*
> Iran's current reserves:
> According to the National Iranian Oil Company, the volume of Iran's natural gas reserves is more than* 33.7 trillion cubic metres.*
> 
> The new field:
> Iran yesterday announced the discovery of a new gas field north of the South Pars gas field, with a capacity of about *one trillion cubic metres.
> 
> so the new gas field although is huge but only represents small fraction less 0.5% of Iran's total reserve.. However Iran's "Chalous gas" field recently discovered in Caspian sea is 7 times bigger with 7.1 trillion cubic meters..not yet added to the reserves.*
> 
> Iran announces discovery of new gas field​
> July 26, 2022 at 11:35 am | Published in: Iran, Middle East, News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of the South Pars gas field facilities near the southern Iranian town of Kangan on the shore of the Gulf on January 22, 2014. [BEHROUZ MEHRI / AFP via Getty Images]
> 
> July 26, 2022 at 11:35 am
> 
> Iran yesterday announced the discovery of a new gas field north of the South Pars gas field, which it shares with Qatar, with a capacity of about one trillion cubic metres.
> A spokesman for the Iranian Parliament's Energy Committee, Malik Shariati said work in two of the four exploration phases in the field has been completed, noting that another oil field is expected to be found in the area and exploration operations are continuing.
> According to the National Iranian Oil Company, the volume of Iran's natural gas reserves is more than 33.7 trillion cubic metres, and the volume of oil reserves is about 157 billion barrels.
> Iran ranks second in the world after Russia in gas reserves.
> Last year, the Iranian government announced the discovery of underground reserves containing 1.9 billion barrels of oil, as well as 388 billion cubic metres of gas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

DoubleYouSee said:


>


Sharif university researchers do it again ..Iran should be proud of them...it is also good to see vice-president in there promising making Iran a big Helium producer ( rather than importer ) in two years....I made note of that in my little note book to check in two years..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552594832627056645
Possible first sighting of Iranian suicide drone.

Someone suggested a belarus drone. But Belarus appears to use RPG grenade as its warhead, this blast looks bigger than that.


----------



## DoubleYouSee

aryobarzan said:


> Sharif university researchers do it again ..Iran should be proud of them...it is also good to see vice-president in there promising making Iran a big Helium producer ( rather than importer ) in two years....I made note of that in my little note book to check in two years..lol


It took us 40 years to obtain such a technology.i hope that they do it in industrial scale,then we can catch up with Qatar in LNG market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

"_Two Israelis have been killed in a traffic accident in Egypt.

4 others were injured. IDF units were deployed in Egypt to assist in their evacuation to Israel._"

Source: ****/LebUpdate






*There have been a shit ton of kikeroaches dying in "oy vey, muh goy vey - car accident, eloheinu!" recently...and the fact that the KIKEDF got personally involved to evacuate the dead and wounded instead of their "Magen David Adom" emergency services calls the official account into question.

VAJA seems to be working hard, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Alexa, play sad hollow-cucks music!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jauk

Judging from @waz 's response below are we ALL limited due to bots? Am I missing something?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Incident from isnotreal (🇮🇱) dating 26 July, 2022

"Settlers detained a Lebanese citizen Ali Maraei after crossing the Lebanese border into occupied Palestine.
He was arrested near the village of Margaliot and has since been handed to the Israeli army.

He likely attempted to enter Israel on July 25th, which prompted the enemy to fire flares over the border. He crossed the border twice in 2018 near the Fatima Gate and reached Kiryat Shmona on foot.

Ali was returned back to Lebanon through the UNIFIL. He refused to come back accompanied by the Red Cross."


*My two cents: Hezbollah sent him through on purpose as a practical joke to demonstrate to the KIKEDF how utterly worthless their border security is, especially considering how tense the situation regarding the Karish gas field has become.*

*Edit: I tried to post a video taken of him confronted by the KIKEDF but the extension is unsupported here. If you wish to see it, go to Telegram and check t(dot)me/LebUpdate; video uploaded on July 26th.*

*Cheers!*


----------



## Blue In Green

PersianNinja said:


> "_Two Israelis have been killed in a traffic accident in Egypt.
> 
> 4 others were injured. IDF units were deployed in Egypt to assist in their evacuation to Israel._"
> 
> Source: ****/LebUpdate
> 
> View attachment 866043
> 
> 
> *There have been a shit ton of kikeroaches dying in "oy vey, muh goy vey - car accident, eloheinu!" recently...and the fact that the KIKEDF got personally involved to evacuate the dead and wounded instead of their "Magen David Adom" emergency services calls the official account into question.
> 
> VAJA seems to be working hard, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Alexa, play sad hollow-cucks music!*



Wow, I had to search a little bit for this news story. Very suspicious that the IDF itself is involved since it's only a "traffic incident" lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Blue In Green said:


> Wow, I had to search a little bit for this news story. Very suspicious that the IDF itself is involved since it's only a "traffic incident" lol.











Two Israeli youth counselors killed, 5 injured in Sinai car crash


The 7 tourists in their 20s were on their way back from a beachside vacation when their taxi crashed, reportedly while driving dangerously and attempting to overtake another car




www.timesofisrael.com





Here's the English language article (notice how the picture attached to it is taken in a way the person on the stretcher isn't visible?)

All these stories will go unnoticed but I will be ever present to post them here, even should my account be banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

As much as Israel tries to make Iran the boogeyman. The real threat to Israel is its changing demographics and rise of organized crime in that country. Course politicians would rather paint an outside threat and score points than focus on anything that would remotely fix their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552351125558665216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Ukraine's president in Iran

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

"🔴💥Another two terrorist occupiers were killed in a traffic accident near Kiryat Gat which are senior officials of ICL Chemical Products, and they are:

🐁Anat Tal, 49, director of the Industrial Products Department.🔥
🐀Nitzan Moshe, 50, is the company's senior vice president of global operations.🔥"

*Lots of traffic accidents killing isnotrealis (🇮🇱) these days...and they specifically turn out to be military personnel or people of importance.*

*Coincidence? More like COHEN-cidence.*

*Anyway, rot in hell, kikeroaches 🔥🦀*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

PersianNinja said:


> Two Israeli youth counselors killed, 5 injured in Sinai car crash
> 
> 
> The 7 tourists in their 20s were on their way back from a beachside vacation when their taxi crashed, reportedly while driving dangerously and attempting to overtake another car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the English language article (notice how the picture attached to it is taken in a way the person on the stretcher isn't visible?)
> 
> All these stories will go unnoticed but I will be ever present to post them here, even should my account be banned.


I doubt a traffic accident in Egypt for some foreign national is discussion worthy in Iranian section


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> I doubt a traffic accident in Egypt for some foreign national is discussion worthy in Iranian section



Dude, you have this continuous tendency to ever insert ridiculous doubts. "But just muh traffic accident, but muh enemy aircraft, but muh weak SIGINT, but muh, but muh, but muh..." like some filthy karkasparast gabar with gharbzadegi stuffed up his koon.

Yes, it IS worthy of discussion here. If you can't read between lines, then sorry, I'm not responsible for your lack of intuition. Keep devouring the narrative jews put out in the more internationally acclaimed media for dumb gentile cattle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

PersianNinja said:


> Dude, you have this continuous tendency to ever insert ridiculous doubts. "But just muh traffic accident, but muh enemy aircraft, but muh weak SIGINT, but muh, but muh, but muh..." like some filthy karkasparast gabar with gharbzadegi stuffed up his koon.
> 
> Yes, it IS worthy of discussion here. If you can't read between lines, then sorry, I'm not responsible for your lack of intuition. Keep devouring the narrative jews put out in the more internationally acclaimed media for dumb gentile cattle.


wonder if you are aware how many Iranian die at traffic accident around the world on yearly base.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> wonder if you are aware how many Iranian die at traffic accident around the world on yearly base.



Yeah, and how many of those turn out to be military personnel attached to key units or officials in important industrial sectors, Mr. Roshan F(i)cker and in such a short span at that?

Everyone across the world can claim "muh poor driving" if we go by your batshit ignorant approach. And I've been monitoring these "accidents" from the start of the year, unlike you who spouts nonsensical bullshit non-stop.

Change your name to "But(t)-Muh" - it'll suit you better.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

All the Israelis citizens are military personnel, the more killed, the better ✌️

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

_Nabil_ said:


> All the Israelis citizens are military personnel, the more killed, the better ✌️


the case about any country with conscription law


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553368433504489475

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> wonder if you are aware how many Iranian die at traffic accident around the world on yearly base.


Many of those are reported in Israel. Do you know that?


----------



## QWECXZ

باز هم درگیری بین نیروهای ایرانی و طالبان
می‌خواستند پرچم طالبان رو در خاک ما نصب کنند

باز گوه خوری طالبان رو بکنید و بگید برای ما بهتر شد
تنها راه پاسخ به طالبان شلیک موشک به کابل هست
بعد هم اشغال کل منطقه تا بالای رود هیرمند و ساخت بافر برای اسکان افغانستانی‌ها​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> باز هم درگیری بین نیروهای ایرانی و طالبان
> می‌خواستند پرچم طالبان رو در خاک ما نصب کنند
> 
> باز گوه خوری طالبان رو بکنید و بگید برای ما بهتر شد
> تنها راه پاسخ به طالبان شلیک موشک به کابل هست
> بعد هم اشغال کل منطقه تا بالای رود هیرمند و ساخت بافر برای اسکان افغانستانی‌ها​


Vaghti ke rezhim khatte ghermez nadashte baashe va khatte ghermezesh faghat in baashe ke hatta zane khamenei ro ham be esraeiliha bedan baraye hefze nezaam dige che entezari mishe dasht?

ye chandta f4 befrestin khaare in taleban ro bega'an.
tarsoo tarin va zaeeftarin va ZALILtarin nezaam bad az ghajariha


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Vaghti ke rezhim khatte ghermez nadashte baashe va khatte ghermezesh faghat in baashe ke hatta zane khamenei ro ham be esraeiliha bedan baraye hefze nezaam dige che entezari mishe dasht?
> 
> ye chandta f4 befrestin khaare in taleban ro bega'an.
> tarsoo tarin va zaeeftarin va ZALILtarin nezaam bad az ghajariha


طبل تو خالی که می‌گن همینه

هر باری هم که دهنشون سرویس می‌شه پرروتر از گذشته می‌شن
زدن مهم‌ترین سردار ایران رو ترور کردند و با افتخار گردن گرفتن، سردار سلامی برگشت گفت بهتون رحم کردیم نکشتیمتون
بعدش برگشت گفت اگه یک مو از سر یک ایرانی کم بشه همه کرک و پشم شما رو به باد می‌دیم
چند وقت بعدش بعد از همین حرف مهم‌ترین مسئول رده‌بالای هسته‌ای کشور رو ترور کردند
حالا بگذریم از اینکه تا مدت‌ها می‌گفتن بالای ۲۰۰ سرباز آمریکایی کشته شده. بعدش گفتن رحم کردیم. تو مرام ما نیست سرباز بی‌گناه رو بکشیم
واقعاً خجالت آوره. البته خجالت آورتر از اون زنگ زدن به کانال‌های آمریکایی با اون لهجه داغونشون برای اینکه بگن پسرمون تو عین‌الاسد گم شده بود

حالا من درک می‌کنم پاسخ به آمریکا مصلحت اندیشی نیاز داره
بهرحال آمریکا قدرتمندترین ارتش و اقتصاد دنیا هست. پیشرو در علم و فناوری هست
اما واقعاً طالبان در اندازه مصلحت اندیشی هم نیست. شب تصمیم بگیریم فردا می‌شه جرشون داد

یه قدرت منطقه‌ای باید راحت بتونه یه کشور درب و داغون مثل افغانستانی طالبانی رو توش بافر ایجاد کنه
پاسخ ندادن به طالبان هیچ چیز جز ضعف رژیم رو نشون نمی‌ده​


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

QWECXZ said:


> طبل تو خالی که می‌گن همینه
> 
> هر باری هم که دهنشون سرویس می‌شه پرروتر از گذشته می‌شن
> زدن مهم‌ترین سردار ایران رو ترور کردند و با افتخار گردن گرفتن، سردار سلامی برگشت گفت بهتون رحم کردیم نکشتیمتون
> بعدش برگشت گفت اگه یک مو از سر یک ایرانی کم بشه همه کرک و پشم شما رو به باد می‌دیم
> چند وقت بعدش بعد از همین حرف مهم‌ترین مسئول رده‌بالای هسته‌ای کشور رو ترور کردند
> حالا بگذریم از اینکه تا مدت‌ها می‌گفتن بالای ۲۰۰ سرباز آمریکایی کشته شده. بعدش گفتن رحم کردیم. تو مرام ما نیست سرباز بی‌گناه رو بکشیم
> واقعاً خجالت آوره. البته خجالت آورتر از اون زنگ زدن به کانال‌های آمریکایی با اون لهجه داغونشون برای اینکه بگن پسرمون تو عین‌الاسد گم شده بود
> 
> حالا من درک می‌کنم پاسخ به آمریکا مصلحت اندیشی نیاز داره
> بهرحال آمریکا قدرتمندترین ارتش و اقتصاد دنیا هست. پیشرو در علم و فناوری هست
> اما واقعاً طالبان در اندازه مصلحت اندیشی هم نیست. شب تصمیم بگیریم فردا می‌شه جرشون داد
> 
> یه قدرت منطقه‌ای باید راحت بتونه یه کشور درب و داغون مثل افغانستانی طالبانی رو توش بافر ایجاد کنه
> پاسخ ندادن به طالبان هیچ چیز جز ضعف رژیم رو نشون نمی‌ده​


Pasokh bayad be andaze bashe. Nemitoonim ba ye keshvare hamsaye va hamtarikh varede jang beshim. Bayad anharo vabaste va control kard va nofooz kard darooneshoon az har tarighi, masalan alan Afghanestan vabaste hast be Iran baraye residan be khalije Fars va daryaye hend.

Albate hamzaman bayad amadeye jang bashim, ama ta anja ke mitoonim nabayad bejangim. Agar varede jang beshim bayad keshvargoshayi konim ta ke vasl beshim be Tajikestan vagarna pashe va sooskkoshi fayde nadare, ta delet bekhat az fazelab soosk dar miat. Doshmananam montazeran be in sooskha selahaye modern bedan ke Iran varede ye jange toolani va por hazine beshe. Vase hamin tasmimgiri bayad strategic bashe, na ehsasati.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Pasokh bayad be andaze bashe. Nemitoonim ba ye keshvare hamsaye va hamtarikh varede jang beshim. Bayad anharo vabaste va control kard va nofooz kard darooneshoon az har tarighi, masalan alan Afghanestan vabaste hast be Iran baraye residan be khalije Fars va daryaye hend.
> 
> Albate hamzaman bayad amadeye jang bashim, ama ta anja ke mitoonim nabayad bejangim. Agar varede jang beshim bayad keshvargoshayi konim ta ke vasl beshim be Tajikestan vagarna pashe va sooskmoshi fayde nadare, ta delet bekhat az fazelab soosk dar miat.


وابستگی افغانستان به ایران که آشکار هست
افغانستان یک کشور دور تا دور بسته هست
بخش زیادی از انرژی در افغانستان از ایران میاد
بخش زیادی از مواد غذایی در افغانستان از ایران میاد
وابستگی افغانستان به ایران چیزی نیست که تغییر پذیر باشه
اما پرسش اینه که ما از این وابستگی به سود خودمون چه استفاده‌ای کردیم؟
سالیان سال هست که افغانستان قدرنشناسی می‌کنه. چه در زمان طالبان چه در زمان دولت دست نشونده آمریکا
هزینه چند میلیون مهاجر افغان برای ایران کم نیست. جدا از کمک‌های مالی ایران که کم نبوده

در مورد اشغال کل افغانستان هم کار بسیار سختی هست. شوروی و آمریکا زیرش زاییدن. اما اشغال یک منطقه بافر به خصوص استانی مثل هرات با نواحی‌ای از رود هیرمند که آب سیستان و بلوچستان رو تامین کنه کاملاً شدنی هست. به خصوص اگه ما افغانستانی‌های در ایران رو اون جا بفرستیم و بهشون امکانات بدیم تا از خودشون دفاع کنند در کنار نیروهای سپاه و ارتش. می‌شه یک حکومت خود مختار اون‌جا درست کرد با پشتیبانی و نفوذ ایران
ترکیه همین کار رو در سوریه به بهانه مهاجرت کرده
روسیه هم همین کار رو در اوکراین داره انجام می‌ده
نمونه‌های بسیار موفق و پایداری از این داستان توسط قدرت‌های منطقه‌ای وجود داره​


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

QWECXZ said:


> وابستگی افغانستان به ایران که آشکار هست
> افغانستان یک کشور دور تا دور بسته هست
> بخش زیادی از انرژی در افغانستان از ایران میاد
> بخش زیادی از مواد غذایی در افغانستان از ایران میاد
> وابستگی افغانستان به ایران چیزی نیست که تغییر پذیر باشه
> اما پرسش اینه که ما از این وابستگی به سود خودمون چه استفاده‌ای کردیم؟
> سالیان سال هست که افغانستان قدرنشناسی می‌کنه. چه در زمان طالبان چه در زمان دولت دست نشونده آمریکا
> هزینه چند میلیون مهاجر افغان برای ایران کم نیست. جدا از کمک‌های مالی ایران که کم نبوده
> 
> در مورد اشغال کل افغانستان هم کار بسیار سختی هست. شوروی و آمریکا زیرش زاییدن. اما اشغال یک منطقه بافر به خصوص استانی مثل هرات با نواحی‌ای از رود هیرمند که آب سیستان و بلوچستان رو تامین کنه کاملاً شدنی هست. به خصوص اگه ما افغانستانی‌های در ایران رو اون جا بفرستیم و بهشون امکانات بدیم تا از خودشون دفاع کنند در کنار نیروهای سپاه و ارتش. می‌شه یک حکومت خود مختار اون‌جا درست کرد با پشتیبانی و نفوذ ایران
> ترکیه همین کار رو در سوریه به بهانه مهاجرت کرده
> روسیه هم همین کار رو در اوکراین داره انجام می‌ده
> نمونه‌های بسیار موفق و پایداری از این داستان توسط قدرت‌های منطقه‌ای وجود داره​


Va Iran 100% in naghsheharo dare va agar lazem beshe ejra mikone. Vaghtesh nareside, kar felan ziad hast baradar... parvandeye hasteyi, eragh, sooriye, rahe shomal be joonoob, barnamehaye fazayi mooshaki, eghtesad va gheyre.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Va Iran 100% in naghsheharo dare va agar lazem beshe ejra mikone. Vaghtesh nareside, kar felan ziad hast baradar... parvandeye hasteyi, eragh, sooriye, rahe shomal be joonoob, barnamehaye fazayi mooshaki, eghtesad va gheyre.


سیاست ما خیلی به سمت مرزهای غربی رفته
کلاً مرزهای شرقی رو فراموش کردیم انگار
همه کارهای سپاه شده مرزهای غربی و کشورهایی که سمت غرب ما هستند

این مشکل افغانستان رو نباید دست کم گرفت
با نرخ رشدی که افغانستان داره و کاهش نرخ رشد ایران، افغانستان می‌تونه در آینده نزدیک (۲۰ سال دیگه) مشکل جدی‌ای برای ما باشه
یک زمانی جمعیت افغانستان ۲۵ - ۳۰ میلیون بود. الان شده ۴۰ میلیون
اکثرشون هم در سنین کم هستند و با قوانین طالبان قطعاً بی‌سواد و با افکار رادیکال بزرگ می‌شن
خیلی باید مشکل افغانستان رو جدی گرفت. هم مهاجرین افغان هم خود کشور افغانستان رو​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553823881965846529

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553823881965846529



I predicted this after the fall of previous government.

I doubt this is is directed from central Taliban leadership. The issue is Taliban is made up of so many factions some “liberal”, some conservative, some ultra. There is no homogenous structure.

If the Helmand water dispute is not fixed expect relations to get even worse. But for Afghanistan they are ill equipped to challenge Iran, they rely on Iran for many goods and energy needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Brief reminder of how under the shah regime, Iran was deprived of sovereignty no less. Among numerous measures through which utter subjugation was brought about, the capitulation bill granted legal immunity to USA personnel on Iranian soil. No matter the gravity of the crime these Americans would commit in Iran against Iranian men, women, children or elderly, Iranian law enforcement could not arrest the perpetrators, Iranian prosecutors had no possibility to bring them to justice, Iranian courts were powerless to sentence them. And this was all implemented with the blessing of the inept Iranian government itself. The quintessence of weakness and misery.


How did the Shah humiliate his army before the U.S. authorities?​
Feb 5, 2019
The arrogant outlook which the Americans have adopted and which has continued since decades ago until today has made all nations in the world have a feeling of mistrust and hatred towards the government of America. This is not particular to our country. Any nation which trusted America received a blow, even those who were America's friends. In our county, Dr. Mosaddeq trusted and relied on the Americans so that he could free himself from the pressure of the English. Instead of helping Dr. Mosaddeq who had trusted them, the Americans allied themselves with the English.

They dispatched their agents to our country and they launched the coup d'etat of the 28th of Mordad. Mosaddeq trusted them and he received a blow for that. Even those who were on friendly terms with the U.S. and who had trusted this country were stricken a blow. The taghut (tyrannical) regime (of Pahlavi) had a very close relationship with the United States. However, the U.S's greed had exhausted them as well. As I said, they imposed "capitulation" - the judicial immunity of U.S. agents - on this regime and they had to accept it, because they had no other source of support except for the United States.





The meaning of capitulation is that if an American sergeant slaps a high-ranking Iranian officer across the face, no one has the right to sue him. If an American agent of low rank shows transgression towards an honorable Iranian man or woman, no one has the right to sue him. The Americans say, "You do not have the right to do this. We ourselves will resolve the issue".

A people cannot be humiliated more than this. They imposed this on Iran which was their friend. They did not even show mercy to their friend. They threw Mohammad Reza out of their country after he fled from Iran and spent a short time in America. They did not let him stay. They did not show even this bit of loyalty to him. They are such people.

Nov 3, 2013









How did the Shah humiliate his army before the U.S. authorities?







english.khamenei.ir






Historic humiliation of Shah of Iran by Churchill, Roosevelt and Stalin​
Feb 3, 2019
Even in the area of safeguarding our territorial integrity and independence of our governments, we witnessed and experienced shameful weakness over the 200-year period. It was during the same period that the two disgraceful treaties - the Treaty of Torkmenchay and the Treaty of Gulistan - were signed and 17 Caucasian cities broke away from Iran. It was during the same period that they came and occupied Bushehr without facing the slightest resistance from our government and government officials. It was during the same period that a foreign government established a military base in Qazvin and threatened our central government with military invasion. They ordered our government to do certain things and to remove certain people from official positions, and they threatened that they would attack Tehran if their orders were not carried out. That is to say, they came as close as Qazvin and threatened Tehran with military invasion, and the central government in Tehran was trembling with fear.







If it were not for a few competent people, our central government would have definitely complied with the orders of that foreign government. It was during the same period that the English government established the Pahlavi regime in Iran. They chose Reza Khan and crowned him. They legalized his rule and put him in charge of everything while they had full control over him. It was during the same period that the disgraceful Anglo-Persian Agreement of 1919 was signed, which would hand our national economy over to foreigners and would put the enemies of Iran in charge of our economy and politics. It was during this period that the Allied leaders of three countries came to Tehran and held a meeting without asking our central government for permission. They completely ignored our central government. Roosevelt, Churchill, and Stalin traveled to Tehran and held a meeting. They did not ask anybody for permission and they did not show any passports. Mohammad Reza Shah, who was the king of Iran at that time, was completely ignored. They did not go to see him. He was the one who went to see them and when he entered the room, they did not stand up. They ignored him. Notice the consequences of a central government's weakness, which affects the people. This is the worst kind of humiliation and weakness that a government and a nation can suffer. These things happened during the 200-year period.

Imam Khamenei, Jun 3, 2012


The Shah of Iran wouldn’t be allowed to even listen to his favorite radio station​
Feb 12, 2019
I narrate an anecdote of a person affiliated with the regime of Muhammad Reza Pahlavi, so you can see how humiliating dependence [on foreign powers] can be! On the first days after the downfall of Reza Khan, while a successor had not yet been determined, a man visited the British ambassador in Tehran on behalf of Muhammad-Reza to learn about the decisions to be made on who would inherit the kingdom. The British ambassador to Iran had told him, “Because, according to our information, Muhammad-Reza listens to Radio Berlin and follows up on Germany’s progressions on the map; so we cannot trust him”.





The mediator conveyed the ambassador’s message to Muhammad-Reza. Following the meeting, Muhammad-Reza quit the habit of listening to Radio Berlin. Then, the British decided it was okay now and he could be appointed as the king.

_Statements in the shrine of Imam Khomeini (r.a.)_
_June 4, 1995_


Shah of Iran would ask US for permission even for appointing a minister​
Feb 2, 2019
The country was politically dependent before the Revolution. That is to say, the government - both Mohammad Reza Shah and different governmental organizations - obeyed the U.S. They were just waiting for America to make a move. Again, there is overwhelming evidence in this regard. Dr. Amini traveled from Iran to America in order to convince the Americans to let him be the prime minister of Iran. When he came back, he became prime minister! After a couple of years, the Shah - who was opposed to Dr. Amini - made a trip to America and convinced the Americans to remove him. The Shah came back and removed him! This was the situation in our country. In order to install a prime minister, the Shah who was the head of the country needed the agreement and approval of America. In the case of many issues, the Shah used to invite the American and English ambassadors to his palace in order to discuss his decision with them. If they did not agree, the decision was not implemented. This is what political dependence means. They obeyed America, and before America they obeyed England. It was the English who brought Reza Khan to power. When they realized that he was no longer useful to them, they fired him. They forced him out of the country and put his son in power. This was our situation before the Revolution.





The Revolution came and brought full political independence for the country. That is to say, today in this vast world there is not even a single power among the superpowers which can claim its will has the slightest effect on the will of the government officials or the Iranian nation. In particular, this issue - namely, resistance, independence, political dignity - is the most attractive thing for nations. When you notice that nations feel respect for the Iranian nation, [you should pay attention to the fact that] a major portion of this respect is related to our political independence.

Imam Khamenei, Feb 5, 2011


When Reza Khan had to extend for 60 years the contract to sell oil to Britain for a cheap price​
Feb 6, 2019
In the final years of the frail Qajar reign, the British wanted someone to eliminate those who rebelled in different corners of Iran. In order to prevent the threatening of their interests, they needed a thug, a bully who would at the same time comply with them. They came up with Reza Khan; they trained him and prepared him for what they wanted. First, he was a commander of the army and the prime minister, and then he was appointed as the king and the head of Iran! Only a few years after Reza Khan had come to power by the British, he started thinking he could ask them for more money in return for oil.






Of course, his submission to the British did not cease; however, every servant might, at times, consider asking his master for more money! His hounding temperament incited him to adopt a bullying manner towards the D'Arcy Concession, which still had thirty years to end. He entered a meeting of regime officials and put the D'Arcy Concession in the fireplace and burned it! When he was told that "thirty years remained of the validity of the contract”, he said: "What sort of a contract is this? They must give us more money for oil." And, who was the other party of the contract? A British company! Once Reza Khan did this to the D'Arcy Concession, the British government reacted and made a lot of fuss. Eventually, the British defeated Reza Khan and made the contract last for another sixty years, which originally had only thirty years left of its validity. That is, he signed another agreement with the British. This was what the British did with respect to Iran's oil, from Qajar to the end of Reza Khan's rule.

Imam Khamenei, Feb 3, 1995


Thus used to be the sorry state of Iranian affairs during the days of the secular nationalist monarchy. But those times are revolved and shall never come back, much to the chagrin of the westernized local fringe.

For today Iran is an independent, principled and mighty Islamic Republic which has been challenging the US superpower and the zionist regime head on with unprecedented success, in spite of the tremendous differential in classical parameters of power and wealth. To the astonishing point that to this very day, Iran's despairing enemies have been failing miserably at their all out "regime change" efforts, reduced as they are to celebrating hollow psy-ops "victories" that do not to affect the geostrategic balance in the least, and totally fail to undermine Islamic Iran's international standing and domestic stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> Brief reminder of how under the shah regime, Iran was deprived of sovereignty no less. Among many other measures of utter subjugation, the capitulation bill granted legal immunity to USA citizens on Iranian soil. No matter the gravity of the crime an American would commit in Iran against an Iran man, woman, child or elderly, Iranian law enforcement had no right to arrest the perpetrator, Iranian prosecutors had no possibility to bring them to justice, Iranian courts were powerless to sentence them. And this was all implemented with the blessing of the inept Iranian government itself. The quintessence of weakness and misery.
> 
> 
> How did the Shah humiliate his army before the U.S. authorities?​
> Feb 5, 2019
> The arrogant outlook which the Americans have adopted and which has continued since decades ago until today has made all nations in the world have a feeling of mistrust and hatred towards the government of America. This is not particular to our country. Any nation which trusted America received a blow, even those who were America's friends. In our county, Dr. Mosaddeq trusted and relied on the Americans so that he could free himself from the pressure of the English. Instead of helping Dr. Mosaddeq who had trusted them, the Americans allied themselves with the English.
> 
> They dispatched their agents to our country and they launched the coup d'etat of the 28th of Mordad. Mosaddeq trusted them and he received a blow for that. Even those who were on friendly terms with the U.S. and who had trusted this country were stricken a blow. The taghut (tyrannical) regime (of Pahlavi) had a very close relationship with the United States. However, the U.S's greed had exhausted them as well. As I said, they imposed "capitulation" - the judicial immunity of U.S. agents - on this regime and they had to accept it, because they had no other source of support except for the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meaning of capitulation is that if an American sergeant slaps a high-ranking Iranian officer across the face, no one has the right to sue him. If an American agent of low rank shows transgression towards an honorable Iranian man or woman, no one has the right to sue him. The Americans say, "You do not have the right to do this. We ourselves will resolve the issue".
> 
> A people cannot be humiliated more than this. They imposed this on Iran which was their friend. They did not even show mercy to their friend. They threw Mohammad Reza out of their country after he fled from Iran and spent a short time in America. They did not let him stay. They did not show even this bit of loyalty to him. They are such people.
> 
> Nov 3, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did the Shah humiliate his army before the U.S. authorities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.khamenei.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historic humiliation of Shah of Iran by Churchill, Roosevelt and Stalin​
> Feb 3, 2019
> Even in the area of safeguarding our territorial integrity and independence of our governments, we witnessed and experienced shameful weakness over the 200-year period. It was during the same period that the two disgraceful treaties - the Treaty of Torkmenchay and the Treaty of Gulistan - were signed and 17 Caucasian cities broke away from Iran. It was during the same period that they came and occupied Bushehr without facing the slightest resistance from our government and government officials. It was during the same period that a foreign government established a military base in Qazvin and threatened our central government with military invasion. They ordered our government to do certain things and to remove certain people from official positions, and they threatened that they would attack Tehran if their orders were not carried out. That is to say, they came as close as Qazvin and threatened Tehran with military invasion, and the central government in Tehran was trembling with fear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were not for a few competent people, our central government would have definitely complied with the orders of that foreign government. It was during the same period that the English government established the Pahlavi regime in Iran. They chose Reza Khan and crowned him. They legalized his rule and put him in charge of everything while they had full control over him. It was during the same period that the disgraceful Anglo-Persian Agreement of 1919 was signed, which would hand our national economy over to foreigners and would put the enemies of Iran in charge of our economy and politics. It was during this period that the Allied leaders of three countries came to Tehran and held a meeting without asking our central government for permission. They completely ignored our central government. Roosevelt, Churchill, and Stalin traveled to Tehran and held a meeting. They did not ask anybody for permission and they did not show any passports. Mohammad Reza Shah, who was the king of Iran at that time, was completely ignored. They did not go to see him. He was the one who went to see them and when he entered the room, they did not stand up. They ignored him. Notice the consequences of a central government's weakness, which affects the people. This is the worst kind of humiliation and weakness that a government and a nation can suffer. These things happened during the 200-year period.
> 
> Imam Khamenei, Jun 3, 2012
> 
> 
> The Shah of Iran wouldn’t be allowed to even listen to his favorite radio station​
> Feb 12, 2019
> I narrate an anecdote of a person affiliated with the regime of Muhammad Reza Pahlavi, so you can see how humiliating dependence [on foreign powers] can be! On the first days after the downfall of Reza Khan, while a successor had not yet been determined, a man visited the British ambassador in Tehran on behalf of Muhammad-Reza to learn about the decisions to be made on who would inherit the kingdom. The British ambassador to Iran had told him, “Because, according to our information, Muhammad-Reza listens to Radio Berlin and follows up on Germany’s progressions on the map; so we cannot trust him”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mediator conveyed the ambassador’s message to Muhammad-Reza. Following the meeting, Muhammad-Reza quit the habit of listening to Radio Berlin. Then, the British decided it was okay now and he could be appointed as the king.
> 
> _Statements in the shrine of Imam Khomeini (r.a.)_
> _June 4, 1995_
> 
> 
> Shah of Iran would ask US for permission even for appointing a minister​
> Feb 2, 2019
> The country was politically dependent before the Revolution. That is to say, the government - both Mohammad Reza Shah and different governmental organizations - obeyed the U.S. They were just waiting for America to make a move. Again, there is overwhelming evidence in this regard. Dr. Amini traveled from Iran to America in order to convince the Americans to let him be the prime minister of Iran. When he came back, he became prime minister! After a couple of years, the Shah - who was opposed to Dr. Amini - made a trip to America and convinced the Americans to remove him. The Shah came back and removed him! This was the situation in our country. In order to install a prime minister, the Shah who was the head of the country needed the agreement and approval of America. In the case of many issues, the Shah used to invite the American and English ambassadors to his palace in order to discuss his decision with them. If they did not agree, the decision was not implemented. This is what political dependence means. They obeyed America, and before America they obeyed England. It was the English who brought Reza Khan to power. When they realized that he was no longer useful to them, they fired him. They forced him out of the country and put his son in power. This was our situation before the Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Revolution came and brought full political independence for the country. That is to say, today in this vast world there is not even a single power among the superpowers which can claim its will has the slightest effect on the will of the government officials or the Iranian nation. In particular, this issue - namely, resistance, independence, political dignity - is the most attractive thing for nations. When you notice that nations feel respect for the Iranian nation, [you should pay attention to the fact that] a major portion of this respect is related to our political independence.
> 
> Imam Khamenei, Feb 5, 2011
> 
> 
> When Reza Khan had to extend for 60 years the contract to sell oil to Britain for a cheap price​
> Feb 6, 2019
> In the final years of the frail Qajar reign, the British wanted someone to eliminate those who rebelled in different corners of Iran. In order to prevent the threatening of their interests, they needed a thug, a bully who would at the same time comply with them. They came up with Reza Khan; they trained him and prepared him for what they wanted. First, he was a commander of the army and the prime minister, and then he was appointed as the king and the head of Iran! Only a few years after Reza Khan had come to power by the British, he started thinking he could ask them for more money in return for oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, his submission to the British did not cease; however, every servant might, at times, consider asking his master for more money! His hounding temperament incited him to adopt a bullying manner towards the D'Arcy Concession, which still had thirty years to end. He entered a meeting of regime officials and put the D'Arcy Concession in the fireplace and burned it! When he was told that "thirty years remained of the validity of the contract”, he said: "What sort of a contract is this? They must give us more money for oil." And, who was the other party of the contract? A British company! Once Reza Khan did this to the D'Arcy Concession, the British government reacted and made a lot of fuss. Eventually, the British defeated Reza Khan and made the contract last for another sixty years, which originally had only thirty years left of its validity. That is, he signed another agreement with the British. This was what the British did with respect to Iran's oil, from Qajar to the end of Reza Khan's rule.
> 
> Imam Khamenei, Feb 3, 1995
> 
> 
> Thus was the sorry state of affairs in Iran during the days of the secular nationalist monarchy. But those times are revolved and shall never return again, much to the chagrin of the westernized fringe among Iranians, consisting of both globalist liberals and secularist pseudo-nationalists.
> 
> For today Iran is a principled, mighty and independent Islamic Republic which has been challenging the US superpower and the zionist regime head on with unprecedented success and in spite of a tremendous differential in classical parameters of power and wealth. To the astonishing point that to this very day, Iran's enemies have been failing miserably at their all out "regime change" efforts, reduced as they are to hollow psy-ops "victories" that do not to affect the geostrategic balance in the least, and totally fail to undermine Islamic Iran's international standing and domestic stability.



One only needs to look at the current King of Jordan to see a modern version of Shah. Despite being pro-Israel pro-America pro-Western ideals his country is slowly falling apart with zero support from Arab “brothers” or his western advisors.

I alluded to Jordan falling under Iranian influence in the coming future in the past. I think within the decade we will openly see IRGC elements operating out of Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sineva

Sineva said:


> *https://www.reuters.com/business/finance/iran-start-accepting-russian-mir-payment-cards-soon-official-2022-07-27/*


*https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/iran-gains-access-russian-mir-payment-cards*​Iran Gains Access To Russian Mir Payment Cards​by Tyler Durden
Saturday, Jul 30, 2022 - 02:40 AM

*In the latest example of U.S. sanctions sparking new financial ties between out-of-favor countries, Iranians will soon be able to make payments with Russia's Mir bank cards. *The move will provide some relief to everyday Iranian people and businesses victimized by economic sanctions. 

"I think this payment system will be activated in Iran soon," Iranian Deputy Foreign Minister for Economic Diplomacy Medhi Safari said Wednesday, according to Russia's RIA news. Mir translates into both "the world" and "peace."

The Mir card system was introduced by Russia's central bank in 2015 after MasterCard and Visa were forced by the U.S. sanctions regime into terminating business with several Russian banks. *Up to that point, MasterCard and Visa accounted for 90% of payments in Russia. *After Russia's February invasion of Ukraine, remaining Russian banks lost their Visa and MasterCard relationships. 



*Mir's reach has spread to many other countries and territories*, including South Korea, Turkey, Vietnam, Armenia, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan, South Ossetia and Abkhazia. Work is underway to enable the cards' use in Cuba and the United Arab Emirates. More than 100 million Mir cards have been issued to date. 

Russia's Mir arrangement with Iran is just the latest of many examples of tightened economic relations between the two targets of U.S. sanctions.


"*The two are also working to create a rival to the SWIFT payments messaging service that underpins cross-border payments across the global economy," *reports _Reuters_.
On Tuesday, Iranian economic minister Ehsan Khandouzi announced that t*he U.S. dollar had been officially replaced by the ruble in Iran's trade with Russia*, and that work is underway to replace the dollar in business with China, Turkey and India. 
Also this week, Iran and Russia entered a deal by which *Iran will supply aircraft parts and maintenance* services to Russia. 
On July 19, Russian President *Vladimir Putin traveled to Tehran and met Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei* and President Ebrahim Raisi, along with Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan. 
On the eve of Putin's visit, Russian gas producer *Gazprom and Iran's national oil company signed a $40 billion deal* in which Gazprom will help develop oil and gas fields, and complete liquefied natural gas facilities and gas export pipelines. 
In June, Iranian state media announced a test of a *new trade route linking Russia and India via Iran*. 
Despite the West's economic warfare, the ruble is actually stronger against the dollar today than it was before Russia's invasion of Ukraine. To the extent sanctions encourage a growing list of countries to engage in non-dollar-denominated transactions,_* a weaponized dollar may ultimately explode in America's face.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553817721065848839

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

I didn't know an Iranian company (FADAK memory group) is producing memory rams and SSDs and Single-board computers, though they import the chips, but design and the firmwares are their own. having a domestic production which provides guarantee is highly needed.

Interview with the CEO:








خبرگزاری فارس - گفت‌وگو با اولین تولیدکننده حافظه رایانه درغرب آسیا/ با تحریم‌کننده‌ها بجنگیم یا مسئولی که قانون را رعایت نمی‌کند؟


چندسالی است که یک شرکت ایرانی وارد عرصه طراحی و تولید انواع سخت افزار رایانه شده وبر اساس استانداردهای روز دنیا،گام‌های بزرگی در زمینه تولید حافظه‌ (SSD) و کامپیوترهای تک برد برداشته است. اما با موانع مختلفی مواجه شده‌اند که برطرف شدن آن، نیاز به نظارت جدی بر اجرای قانون دارد.



www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Pasokh bayad be andaze bashe. Nemitoonim ba ye keshvare hamsaye va hamtarikh varede jang beshim. Bayad anharo vabaste va control kard va nofooz kard darooneshoon az har tarighi, masalan alan Afghanestan vabaste hast be Iran baraye residan be khalije Fars va daryaye hend.
> 
> Albate hamzaman bayad amadeye jang bashim, ama ta anja ke mitoonim nabayad bejangim. Agar varede jang beshim bayad keshvargoshayi konim ta ke vasl beshim be Tajikestan vagarna pashe va sooskkoshi fayde nadare, ta delet bekhat az fazelab soosk dar miat. Doshmananam montazeran be in sooskha selahaye modern bedan ke Iran varede ye jange toolani va por hazine beshe. Vase hamin tasmimgiri bayad strategic bashe, na ehsasati.


baradar. in harfha dige kharidar nadare. ''sabre strategic'' bezar joloye ayne dobarabar beshe. Behemoon mikhandan.

kar be ja reside ke ye bache fesgheli mesle sadr, ke tamame zendegish az iran gerefte, biad vase ma shaakho shune bekeshe.
az esraeil aslan hich harfi nazanim ke mamooran mossad too shorte agha ham hastan.

har keshvari dige bood mohkam pasokhe in meymoonhaye taleban ro midad. vali chon ke nezaam enghadr badbakhte va zalil hich jorati nadaran.

velemoon kon dadash. na eghtesad darim, na amniat. be chi minazi? che amaliyat ya kaare bozorgi dar 20 saale akhir anjam dadan ke behesh eftekhar konim? har rooz boland mishim mibinim tagh tagh zadan ino koshtan, niroohamun ro bombaroon kardan, taleban tirandazi karde, eghtesademoon daghoon shode.

berim lala behtare.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> I didn't know an Iranian company (FADAK memory group) is producing memory rams and SSDs and Single-board computers, though they import the chips, but design and the firmwares are their own. having a domestic production which provides guarantee is highly needed.
> 
> Interview with the CEO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خبرگزاری فارس - گفت‌وگو با اولین تولیدکننده حافظه رایانه درغرب آسیا/ با تحریم‌کننده‌ها بجنگیم یا مسئولی که قانون را رعایت نمی‌کند؟
> 
> 
> چندسالی است که یک شرکت ایرانی وارد عرصه طراحی و تولید انواع سخت افزار رایانه شده وبر اساس استانداردهای روز دنیا،گام‌های بزرگی در زمینه تولید حافظه‌ (SSD) و کامپیوترهای تک برد برداشته است. اما با موانع مختلفی مواجه شده‌اند که برطرف شدن آن، نیاز به نظارت جدی بر اجرای قانون دارد.
> 
> 
> 
> www.farsnews.ir


don't knew about their SSD or single board computer , but their RAM uses Refrence Micron Design, and honestly i doubt its a good policy if they want to buy the chip from micron and then try to compete with Micron own subsidiary (Crucial), they will loose on price
i believe instead of vanilla budget ram they must focus on special rams like overclocking ram , server rams , and high end ones . the market of budget ram is in the hand of crucial , simply because nobody can compete with them on price . also they need to broaden their product portfolio , if they do their homework right in future they can easily compete with companies like ADATA recently i get a laptop and wanted to upgrade its ram and SSD and could not find any ram or ssd from them , you could find ram but not the one that was useful to me and about their SSD , well just say one thing , they must ramp up their production , i wanted one and i could not find any all inventory were ran out.
by the way did you knew micron the company that they get their chips from is actually an American company while two other major producers of the memory chips which are from south Korea (SK-Hynix and Samsung) refused to sell them any memory chip


> **قانون، قانون سفت و سختی نیست!*
> 
> 
> ما برای فروش محصولاتمان به بخش خصوصی مشکلی نداریم و راحت می‌توانیم آن‌ها را برای خرید محصول ایرانی قانع کنیم. اما وقتی وارد بخش دولتی می‌شویم مشکلاتمان آغاز می‌شود. ما تحریم‌ها و آمریکا را دور میزنیم، اما داخل کشور خودمان علی‌رغم قانون‌های حمایت از تولید داخل مورد بی‌مهری قرار می‌گیریم و مسئول خرید سازمان اجرایی از خرید محصول ایرانی سرباز می‌زند. وقتی هم که به آن‌ها اعتراض می ‌نیم که چرا به قانون حمایت از تولید داخل عمل نمی‌کنید؟ به ما می‌گویند که قانون، قانون سفت و سختی نیست!
> 
> 
> مجلس شورای اسلامی برای حمایت از تولید قانونی تصویب کرده است که متولی اجرای آن وزارت صمت است. براساس این قانون وزارت صمت موظف است کالاهای ایرانی که کیفیت قابل قبول دارند را بعد از بررسی در سامانه توانیران معرفی کند. بر این اساس اگر کالایی در این سامانه ثبت شده باشد، ارگان‌های دولتی موظف هستند بجای کالاهای وارداتی از این کالا استفاده کنند.


the exact reason that today china produce its own processor and us who designed our first processors at the same time as them can't do that, thank to governments in last 18 year


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> don't knew about their SSD or single board computer , but their RAM uses Refrence Micron Design, and honestly i doubt its a good policy if they want to buy the chip from micron and then try to compete with Micron own subsidiary (Crucial), they will loose on price
> i believe instead of vanilla budget ram they must focus on special rams like overclocking ram , server rams , and high end ones . the market of budget ram is in the hand of crucial , simply because nobody can compete with them on price . also they need to broaden their product portfolio , if they do their homework right in future they can easily compete with companies like ADATA recently i get a laptop and wanted to upgrade its ram and SSD and could not find any ram or ssd from them , you could find ram but not the one that was useful to me and about their SSD , well just say one thing , they must ramp up their production , i wanted one and i could not find any all inventory were ran out.
> by the way did you knew micron the company that they get their chips from is actually an American company while two other major producers of the memory chips which are from south Korea (SK-Hynix and Samsung) refused to sell them any memory chip


Well, so far they are still importing the chips and have enough price margin to invest 30% of the income on R&D. they plan to export their products too, so certainly they can compete on the price.

Also foreign companies don't provide guarantee, and importers increase the price to compensate for that. this is another advantage for them inside the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Pasokh bayad be andaze bashe. Nemitoonim ba ye keshvare hamsaye va hamtarikh varede jang beshim. Bayad anharo vabaste va control kard va nofooz kard darooneshoon az har tarighi, masalan alan Afghanestan vabaste hast be Iran baraye residan be khalije Fars va daryaye hend.
> 
> Albate hamzaman bayad amadeye jang bashim, ama ta anja ke mitoonim nabayad bejangim. Agar varede jang beshim bayad keshvargoshayi konim ta ke vasl beshim be Tajikestan vagarna pashe va sooskkoshi fayde nadare, ta delet bekhat az fazelab soosk dar miat. Doshmananam montazeran be in sooskha selahaye modern bedan ke Iran varede ye jange toolani va por hazine beshe. Vase hamin tasmimgiri bayad strategic bashe, na ehsasati.


Afareen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Well, so far they are still importing the chips and have enough price margin to invest 30% of the income on R&D. they plan to export their products too, so certainly they can compete on the price.
> 
> Also foreign companies don't provide guarantee, and importers increase the price to compensate for that. this is another advantage for them inside the country.


Against which brand. Crucial is still cheaper and honestly who need guaranty on dram. There is a reason they still give you a lifetime warranty on the product.

Now SSD is another matter. But as I said their products are hard to come by and is lacking in diversity. They need to fix thoso problems


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> I predicted this after the fall of previous government.
> 
> I doubt this is is directed from central Taliban leadership. The issue is Taliban is made up of so many factions some “liberal”, some conservative, some ultra. There is no homogenous structure.
> 
> If the Helmand water dispute is not fixed expect relations to get even worse. But for Afghanistan they are ill equipped to challenge Iran, they rely on Iran for many goods and energy needs.


This commentary is loaded with contradictions. If there's fragmentation within Taliban then 'worsening relations' is a nonsensical statement. Iran's blade is far more surgical than the simpleton's weedwhacker rooted in your questionable sources that you're promoting. Your self-referential 'predictions' aren't worth the digital characters you're spewing from your sticky keyboard.

Any commentary 'predicting' or backing *nefagh* is rooted in the ideology of the opponent. Intentional or not.


----------



## jauk

Dariush the Great said:


> baradar. in harfha dige kharidar nadare. ''sabre strategic'' bezar joloye ayne dobarabar beshe. Behemoon mikhandan.
> 
> kar be ja reside ke ye bache fesgheli mesle sadr, ke tamame zendegish az iran gerefte, biad vase ma shaakho shune bekeshe.
> az esraeil aslan hich harfi nazanim ke mamooran mossad too shorte agha ham hastan.
> 
> har keshvari dige bood mohkam pasokhe in meymoonhaye taleban ro midad. vali chon ke nezaam enghadr badbakhte va zalil hich jorati nadaran.
> 
> velemoon kon dadash. na eghtesad darim, na amniat. be chi minazi? che amaliyat ya kaare bozorgi dar 20 saale akhir anjam dadan ke behesh eftekhar konim? har rooz boland mishim mibinim tagh tagh zadan ino koshtan, niroohamun ro bombaroon kardan, taleban tirandazi karde, eghtesademoon daghoon shode.
> 
> berim lala behtare.


Havaset parteh. To velemoon kon daash. Lotfan az Iran-seteezee (be khosoos bee payeh o na adelaneh) parheez befarmayeen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

This is a result of poor policies that attempt to 'restrict' behavior. It applies universally:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553758094404075525

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

jauk said:


> Havaset parteh. To velemoon kon daash. Lotfan az Iran-seteezee (be khosoos bee payeh o na adelaneh) parheez befarmayeen.


avalin ke javabe harfet bashe, Iransetiz oon folan folan shodeyi hast ke az bi edalati defa mikone.
dovomin ke man to ro quote nakardam, pas oon commente ''havaset parte'' ro bezar jayi ke khorshid hich moghe nemitaabe 

just a friendly advice. oh btw, shouldnt you be busy defending policies like harassment of dog owners or banning pets from streets etc? that should be more on your level kind of discussion.

100% you do not even live in Iran just like all those other weirdos here defending a bunch of baafoor-kesh mullahs like they are god send.


----------



## jauk

Dariush the Great said:


> avalin ke javabe harfet bashe, Iransetiz oon folan folan shodeyi hast ke az bi edalati defa mikone.
> dovomin ke man to ro quote nakardam, pas oon commente ''havaset parte'' ro bezar jayi ke khorshid hich moghe nemitaabe
> 
> just a friendly advice. oh btw, shouldnt you be busy defending policies like harassment of dog owners or banning pets from streets etc? that should be more on your level kind of discussion.
> 
> 100% you do not even live in Iran just like all those other weirdos here defending a bunch of baafoor-kesh mullahs like they are god send.


Ohh! Such violent and uncivil language you. Seems you're headed to Suzieland. 😆

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

jauk said:


> Ohh! Such violent and uncivil language you. Seems you're headed to Suzieland. 😆


So the next time do not jump in conversations that you are not tagged in or you are not mentioned. How unislamic and biadab of you 

Suzie is the same as you mate, just the other side of the coin, really. Both enemies of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

jauk said:


> Ohh! Such violent and uncivil language you. Seems you're headed to Suzieland. 😆





Dariush the Great said:


> So the next time do not jump in conversations that you are not tagged in or you are not mentioned. How unislamic and biadab of you
> 
> Suzie is the same as you mate, just the other side of the coin, really. Both enemies of Iran.



دعوا نکنید بچه‌ها
چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است؟
داریوش کاملاً درست می‌گه که سیاست‌های جمهوری اسلامی خیلی منفعلانه بوده

اینی که این انفعال به کجا در پایان راه می‌رسه رو آینده مشخص می‌کنه اما چشم انداز جالبی نداره

----------------------------------------------------

یک خبر خوب از برنامه هسته‌ای ایران

سخنگوی سازمان انرژی اتمی در گفتگو با خبر 21 شبکه یک سیما گفت: کار تزریق گاز به 500 ماشین آی آر شش انجام شده است و این موضوع به طور کامل به اطلاع آژانس بین المللی انرژی اتمی رسیده است

آقای کمالوندی افزود این اولین گام برای رسیدن به توانایی 190 هزار سو در حوزه انرژی اتمی است​


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dariush the Great said:


> baradar. in harfha dige kharidar nadare. ''sabre strategic'' bezar joloye ayne dobarabar beshe. Behemoon mikhandan.
> 
> kar be ja reside ke ye bache fesgheli mesle sadr, ke tamame zendegish az iran gerefte, biad vase ma shaakho shune bekeshe.
> az esraeil aslan hich harfi nazanim ke mamooran mossad too shorte agha ham hastan.
> 
> har keshvari dige bood mohkam pasokhe in meymoonhaye taleban ro midad. vali chon ke nezaam enghadr badbakhte va zalil hich jorati nadaran.
> 
> velemoon kon dadash. na eghtesad darim, na amniat. be chi minazi? che amaliyat ya kaare bozorgi dar 20 saale akhir anjam dadan ke behesh eftekhar konim? har rooz boland mishim mibinim tagh tagh zadan ino koshtan, niroohamun ro bombaroon kardan, taleban tirandazi karde, eghtesademoon daghoon shode.
> 
> berim lala behtare.


faghat yeki az shahkarhaye Iran alan hamin jadeye shomal be joonoob hast ke mitoone ta hadi ba suez reghabat kone, taze kolan tamoom nashode, mitoone sali 20 melyard dollar az tarighe maliyate ooboor be budgeye dolat ezaf kone. Baad az 2003 salane 10 melyard dollar be eragh saderat mikonim (hala sadr dad bezane ta hanjarash pare beshe). Messalhaye koochiki hast.. oon 6 ya 7 daneshmandiam ke too in 40 sal terror va shahid kardan joloye hezaran tahsilkardaro nemigire, residim be elme hasteyi ke khodesh baz yek shahkare.

Alan mohem inast ke Iran amniat dashte bashe va jangro az khake khodash door negar dare, vase hamin dar sooriye mijangim ke be Iran vared nashe!. Doroste sheytanathaye doshman hamishe hast va khahad bood va dar hozeye ettela-at bishtar bayad bahashoon mobareze kard ke alanam khoshbakhtane moreharo daran avaz mikonan (harche ke kheyli zoodtar in kar bayad mishod).

Amniyat sharte roshte eghtesadi va refa hast ke mishe goft dar hozeye amniat bad amal nashode, masalan daesh toonest faghat yek hamle anjam bede dar Iran dar hali ke daesh hamsayeye Iran bood. Dar Ooroopa ke door hast barha amaliyat anjam dadan, dar khode torkiye ke hemayateshoon mikard. In amniyat baes shode ke in shahraghe hend va asia markazi be roosiye ke az Iran rad mishe (INSTC) fa-al beshe. Man in bavaro daram ke Iran badtarin sharayeto gozaroonde, va faghat roo be roshd khahad bood az alan be baad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

By the way, folks, isn't there any extant example of Parthian architecture left within modern Iran?

I think Taq Kasra was originally built by them but it’s located near Baghdad...I mean within the borders of the Iranian nation-state.

I'd be interested in examples of those from Anatolia (t*rkey) as well.


----------



## aryobarzan

@SalarHaqq @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @TheImmortal @_Nabil_ 

*To all Iranian PDF members*. 😡*Trojan horse alert*

This @BlessedKingOfLonging fellow claims to be Iranian using Iranian flag..In several occasion he has embarrassed Iran and Iranians in other forum by talking trash using gutter language against our friends..

I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO HANDLE THE SITUATION. He has been banned several times and just today changed name again..he is careful not to get banned but continues to go against Iranian interest in many forums .

Examples: insulting Iranian Armenians..Insulting Russians..insulting friendly Arabs " Nbil"...insulting jews with very vile language....any suggestions...@was...Sir anything can be done in this regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

aryobarzan said:


> @SalarHaqq @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @TheImmortal @_Nabil_
> 
> *To all Iranian PDF members*. 😡*Trojan horse alert*
> 
> This @BlessedKingOfLonging fellow claims to be Iranian using Iranian flag..In several occasion he has embarrassed Iran and Iranians in other forum by talking trash using gutter language against our friends..
> 
> I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO HANDLE THE SITUATION. He has been banned several times and just today changed name again..he is careful not to get banned but continues to go against Iranian interest in many forums .
> 
> Examples: insulting Iranian Armenians..Insulting Russians..insulting friendly Arabs " Nbil"...insulting jews with very vile language....any suggestions...@was...Sir anything can be done in this regards



Stop spamming. I said nothing remotely wrong and I will say and do as I please.

Personally, I could address every point you raised here but seeing as you wish to scream and kvetch, I couldn't be arsed (if you come down a peg or two, I'll be happy to discuss).

That aside, I'm going to continue to contribute to this forum in the manner I deem fit and I'll do it with brutal frankness, even if it offends your sensibilities. I don't belong to your ateshgah congregation, my friend...

And one more thing. There are Iranians living IN Germany right now who don't speak a single word of the language despite having the parentage (I know one of them)...you don't have the stones or the integrity to call their ethnic identity into question. Verily, Ayatollah Khomeini said nothing wrong about you karkasparastha.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Stop spamming. I said nothing remotely wrong and I will say and do as I please.
> 
> Personally, I could address every point you raised here but seeing as you wish to scream and kvetch, I couldn't be arsed (if you come down a peg or two, I'll be happy to discuss).
> 
> That aside, I'm going to continue to contribute to this forum in the manner I deem fit and I'll do it with brutal frankness, even if it offends your sensibilities. I don't belong to your ateshgah congregation, my friend...
> 
> And one more thing. There are Iranians living IN Germany right now who don't speak a single word of the language despite having the parentage (I know one of them)...you don't have the stones or the integrity to call their ethnic identity into question. Verily, Ayatollah Khomeini said nothing wrong about you karkasparastha.


But you can't insult Iranians by pointing to our ateshgah (atashkadeh) past, actually it's a source of pride and is well intertwined with Iran and its current policies and view. We don't partition Iran in certain periods, we accept our whole identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> But you can't insult Iranians by pointing to our ateshgah (atashkadeh) past, actually it's a source of pride and is well intertwined with Iran and its current policies and view.



Well, I am more a fan of the primordial "polytheistic" steppe faith which the Parthians had rather than zoroaster's cult.

Frankly put, I am an Islamic fundamentalist but I have a deep fondness for the Arsacid fighting clans and their beliefs.

Zoroastrians in my opinion always made decisions that condemned Iran and their mentality has manifested as a form of weakness even among Iranian Muslims today (barring northerners provided they're not enamoured of turanism).


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> @SalarHaqq @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @TheImmortal @_Nabil_
> 
> *To all Iranian PDF members*. 😡*Trojan horse alert*
> 
> This @BlessedKingOfLonging fellow claims to be Iranian using Iranian flag..In several occasion he has embarrassed Iran and Iranians in other forum by talking trash using gutter language against our friends..
> 
> I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO HANDLE THE SITUATION. He has been banned several times and just today changed name again..he is careful not to get banned but continues to go against Iranian interest in many forums .
> 
> Examples: insulting Iranian Armenians..Insulting Russians..insulting friendly Arabs " Nbil"...insulting jews with very vile language....any suggestions...@was...Sir anything can be done in this regards



We have had those many times in the past years. They spend their cheap life to play this false flag games.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Well, I am more a fan of the primordial "polytheistic" steppe faith which the Parthians had rather than zoroaster's cult.
> 
> Frankly put, I am an Islamic fundamentalist but I have a deep fondness for the Arsacid fighting clans and their beliefs.
> 
> Zoroastrians in my opinion always made decisions that condemned Iran and their mentality has manifested as a form of weakness even among Iranian Muslims today (barring northerners provided they're not enamoured of turanism).



Ageha zabune maaro ha balad nisti bikhod zaart o zoort injaa nakon. Harfi daari. pinglis.h bugu ke chakereta.m hastim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shawnee said:


> We have had those many times in the past years. They spend their cheap life to play this false flag games.
> 
> 
> 
> Ageha zabune maaro ha balad nisti bikhod zaart o zoort injaa nakon. Harfi daari. pinglis.h bugu ke chakereta.m hastim.



Seeing as you have a gripe in particular that I don't speak Persian, why don't YOU teach me?

I'm more than willing to learn at that and speak to you on the same level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Seeing as you have a gripe in particular that I don't speak Persian, why don't YOU teach me?
> 
> I'm more than willing to learn at that and speak to you on the same level.


Do you want to learn Persian?

Just out of curiosity, why don't you ask your parents to do it?
Didn't you say your parents are of Iranian origin?


----------



## Shawnee

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Seeing as you have a gripe in particular that I don't speak Persian, why don't YOU teach me?
> 
> I'm more than willing to learn at that and speak to you on the same level.



Because I don’t care. You cannot use Iranian flag without being an Iranian and knowing Farsi.

People will catch all your fake IDs here. 

Don’t underestimate our intelligence in your next ID. Work on your own creativity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

QWECXZ said:


> Do you want to learn Persian?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why don't you ask your parents to do it?
> Didn't you say your parents are of Iranian origin?


Persian has been abandoned in my family for three generations now, probably four.

My grandmother's elders were the last to use it at home.

Thank the britons - they removed its official status and supplanted Urdu in its place, leading to a drop in the number of speakers.


----------



## QWECXZ

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Persian has been abandoned in my family for three generations now, probably four.
> 
> My grandmother's elders were the last to use it at home.
> 
> Thank the britons - they removed its official status and supplanted Urdu in its place, leading to a drop in the number of speakers.


Where are you from? 
Are you of Iranian heritage in India?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shawnee said:


> Because I don’t care. You cannot use Iranian flag without being an Iranian and knowing Farsi.
> 
> People will catch all your fake IDs here.
> 
> Don’t underestimate our intelligence in your next ID. Work on your own creativity.



You care enough to spout your mouth off, clearly. And your balls turtle back into your body when it comes to criticizing those gharbzadehgan who visit Tehran once a year and can't say more than "Salam" or "baleh" because they'd break your face if you did.

I AM working on my own creativity, you cretin. If you're too blind to see it, unlucky. And it speaks volumes for your intelligence or rather lack thereof.



QWECXZ said:


> Where are you from?
> Are you of Iranian heritage in India?



Yeah, I am. Both my sides of family came to india separately and in different centuries but both have ancestry from the same place in Iran, funnily enough.


----------



## Shawnee

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You care enough to spout your mouth off, clearly. And your balls turtle back into your body when it comes to criticizing those gharbzadehgan who visit Tehran once a year and can't say more than "Salam" or "baleh" because they'd break your face if you did.
> 
> I AM working on my own creativity, you cretin. If you're too blind to see it, unlucky. And it speaks volumes for your intelligence or rather lack thereof.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am. Both my sides of family came to india separately and in different centuries but both have ancestry from the same place in Iran, funnily enough.



Let me guess:
PersianNinja.

I have a life. Adios

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shawnee said:


> Let me guess:
> PersianNinja.
> 
> I have a life. Adios




Congratulations, I was never hiding it.

Feel free to waste it away, fam.


----------



## aryobarzan

This "indian" want to be Iranian is going against all of us Iranians...interesting enough he is very familiar with "Hebrew " words and slangs and traditions....ring a bell..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Yeah, I am. Both my sides of family came to india separately and in different centuries but both have ancestry from the same place in Iran, funnily enough.


So, how come you understand Hebrew but can't understand or speak Persian?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

QWECXZ said:


> So, how come you understand Hebrew but can't understand or speak Persian?



I don't speak nor understand either language.

But Urdu has a huge Persian vocabulary which helps me follow the language to a degree.

Also, I am interested in religion and politics and that occasionally takes websites and historical records where I encounter hebrew...if you dedicate yourself to penetrating the veil of lies jews spin, you need to understand their language to an extent.



aryobarzan said:


> This "indian" want to be Iranian is going against all of us Iranians...interesting enough he is very familiar with "Hebrew " words and slangs and traditions....ring a bell..!!!



Be thankful I understand it enough, gabar. Because clearly, your lack of understanding regarding the same hobbles your information war capabilities...but according to you, we should know some useless gathas to chant in an ateshgah, shouldn't we?


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> This "indian" want to be Iranian is going against all of us Iranians...interesting enough he is very familiar with "Hebrew " words and slangs and traditions....ring a bell..!!!


I'm still not convinced that he is acting rudely on purpose to give Iranians a bad reputation. I think he's probably too hot-headed. I don't like his way of looking at things though, and I agree with you that it's certainly bad for us Iranians on PDF.


----------



## Blue In Green

How do you guys feel about the whole Taiwan situation?


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> This "indian" want to be Iranian is going against all of us Iranians...interesting enough he is very familiar with "Hebrew " words and slangs and traditions....ring a bell..!!!



Let’s say someone is truly Indian Parsi or originally Iranian.

If he talks so so so racist and imbecile, it will make all of us look bad.

Simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Blue In Green said:


> How do you guys feel about the whole Taiwan situation?



Both sides are testing the waters. It will fizzle out but serve as a lesson on how to progress on this issue hereafter.


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> I'm still not convinced that he is acting rudely on purpose to give Iranians a bad reputation. I think he's probably too hot-headed. I don't like his way of looking at things though, and I agree with you that it's certainly bad for us Iranians on PDF.


He say he is fundamentalist Muslim..lol...I never saw one like him...mulah khalkhali will blush if he hears about him...lol...for some reason he thinks I am Zorastrian..may be my screen name.. At best he is an embarrassing, sex deprived ( wated to use Russian women) Indian want to be Iranian..we just have to cringe when he is around..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

aryobarzan said:


> He say he is fundamentalist Muslim..lol...I never saw one like him...mulah khalkhali will blush if he hears about him...lol...for some reason he thinks I am Zorastrian..may be my screen name.. At best he is an embarrassing, sex deprived ( wated to use Russian women) Iranian want to be Indian ..we just have to cringe when he is around..lol



Khalkhali was an imbecile but if I could bring him back to punish one more person, it would be for you.

No, I consider you to be a gabar because you're a soft pussy like all the bona fide ones I know.

"Sex-deprived"...kek, OK, you obviously know (jackshit) about what goes on in my bedroom.

Bend down and slob all over your doodool. There, I just demonstrated a bit of the Persian I know. Just kidding, I know you have a kose so slurp it up, Shahdokht.


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> He say he is fundamentalist Muslim..lol...I never saw one like him...mulah khalkhali will blush if he hears about him...lol...for some reason he thinks I am Zorastrian..may be my screen name.. At best he is an embarrassing, sex deprived ( wated to use Russian women) Indian want to be Iranian..we just have to cringe when he is around..lol


Salar also exhibited similar ideology at first. I remember his first post attacked Zoroastrians. He probably expected us to applaud him. Little did he know that the overwhelming majority of Iranians are proud of Zoroastrians and our Zoroastrian past.

But at least Salar doesn't disrespect others using slurs, racism, sexually offensive insults or such things. A bit of religious bigotry? Maybe. But he does sound respectful overall.

I partly blame the IR for this kind of attitude. The IR has failed to show our real culture to the world, including Iranophils, properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Blue In Green said:


> How do you guys feel about the whole Taiwan situation?


We shall see who blinks first...we also get a chance to see China in a conflict stage..



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Khalkhali was an imbecile but if I could bring him back to punish one more person, it would be for you.
> 
> No, I consider you to be a gabar because you're a soft pussy like all the bona fide ones I know.
> 
> "Sex-deprived"...kek, OK, you obviously know (jackshit) about what goes on in my bedroom.
> 
> Bend down and slob all over your doodool. There, I just demonstrated a bit of the Persian I know. Just kidding, I know you have a kose so slurp it up, Shahdokht.


I can not bend down too much..I am 70 years old..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Salar also exhibited similar ideology at first. I remember his first post attacked Zoroastrians.
> But at least Salar doesn't disrespect others using slurs, racism, sexually offensive insults or such things. A bit of religious bigotry? Maybe. But he does sound respectful overall.
> 
> I partly blame the IR for this kind of attitude. The IR has failed to show our real culture to the world, including Iranophils, properly.



Salar ideology exists in Iran. It is Khamenei idelaogy.

This mishmash is non existent in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

aryobarzan said:


> I can not bend down too much..I am 70 years old..lol


I apologize. I thought you were some young dumbfuck but turns out, it's some doddering old twat with 7 decades of karkasparasti under his belt.

Too late for you, I'm afraid, "Baba Bozorg".


----------



## aryobarzan

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I apologize. I thought you were some young dumbfuck but turns out, it's some doddering old twat with 7 decades of karkasparasti under his belt.
> 
> Too late for you, I'm afraid, "Baba Bozorg".


who ever you are..you should learn to control your mouth..."zaban sorkh midahad Sar sabz bar bad"...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

aryobarzan said:


> who ever you are..you should learn to control your mouth..."zaban sorkh midahad Sar sabz bar bad"...lol



Don't antagonize me, then. For my part, I didn't say a word to YOU specifically until you started throwing out ridiculous insinuations.

Rich coming from someone holed up in Fucksticks, Canada of all places.


----------



## aryobarzan

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Don't antagonize me, then. For my part, I didn't say a word to YOU specifically until you started throwing out ridiculous insinuations.
> 
> Rich coming from someone holed up in Fucksticks, Canada of all places.


Do not embarrse us Iranians and we will leave you alone..express yourself without using gutter language..People of culture such as Persians do not use gutter language to advance their point of view..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

aryobarzan said:


> Do not embarrse us Iranians and we will leave you alone..express yourself without using gutter language..People of culture such as Persian do not use gutter language to advance their point of view..



Don't dictate terms to me. I'll speak as I please and exactly what I please.

And I made it abundantly clear I don’t subscribe to your "muh elevated cuck-ture" because it turns anyone practicing it into toothless wolves.


----------



## _Nabil_

aryobarzan said:


> @SalarHaqq @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @TheImmortal @_Nabil_
> 
> *To all Iranian PDF members*. 😡*Trojan horse alert*
> 
> This @BlessedKingOfLonging fellow claims to be Iranian using Iranian flag..In several occasion he has embarrassed Iran and Iranians in other forum by talking trash using gutter language against our friends..
> 
> I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO HANDLE THE SITUATION. He has been banned several times and just today changed name again..he is careful not to get banned but continues to go against Iranian interest in many forums .
> 
> Examples: insulting Iranian Armenians..Insulting Russians..insulting friendly Arabs " Nbil"...insulting jews with very vile language....any suggestions...@was...Sir anything can be done in this regards


@waz

Please act accordingly, this is an evident false flag, alt account of @PersianNinja.

Let's this keep this forum as clean as possible.


----------



## _Nabil_

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> He knows, bougnoule wog. I specifically requested my account name to be changed.
> 
> nAPEfri interloper, go back to robbing vessels as your monkey ancestors used to do.


Just change your flag to 🇮🇱 and post all your shit you want.

A "Jewish Indian" knowing french and Arab slang, putting Iranian Flag, acting like a retarded,... This forum is falling apart @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> He knows, bougnoule wog. I specifically requested my account name to be changed.
> 
> nAPEfri interloper, go back to robbing vessels as your monkey ancestors used to do.



You need to be respectful to @_Nabil_ He is a long friend of Iranians from our old forums like a family member to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## waz

_Nabil_ said:


> Just change your flag to 🇮🇱 and post all your shit you want.
> 
> A "Jewish Indian" knowing french and Arab slang, putting Iranian Flag, acting like a retarded,... This forum is falling apart @waz



He was banned from the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drmeson

_Nabil_ said:


> Just change your flag to 🇮🇱 and post all your shit you want.
> 
> A "Jewish Indian" knowing french and Arab slang, putting Iranian Flag, acting like a retarded,... This forum is falling apart @waz



more likely a very immature teenage Indian Shia muslim of Iranian descent having a meltdown right now. This is funny

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

drmeson said:


> You need to be respectful to @_Nabil_ He is a long friend of Iranians from our old forums like a family member to us.


It's not about me, it's about putting Iranian Flag while he's probably a zio Wahabi Troll, all he's doing is giving bad reputation to Iranians and affiliates



drmeson said:


> more likely a very immature teenage Indian Shia muslim of Iranian descent having a meltdown right now. This is funny


An India Shia teenage won't know Arabic and French slang, I'm almost sure he's a Zioarab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

Shouldn't Iranians have some kind of know and trusted iranian Mod to deal with this kind of issues?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Iranian population standing at 88.52 million in 2022. It is about to hit 90 million for the first time in history. We need more younger people though. First step should be to promote larger families with economic opportunities within Iran. The second step should be to import as many ideological Shiite families of Iranic or Irano-Turkic descent inside Iran from neighboring Iranosphere countries. Candidates: Azeri Turks, Shia Turkomans, Alevis Turks, Iraqi Shiites, Kurds, Afghans, Tajiks, Bahraini, Lebanese. Third step will be to "Iranicise" them all linguistically. Its kinda happening already at some level.

*https://worldpopulationreview.com/country-rankings/birth-rate-by-country*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## _Nabil_

drmeson said:


> Iranian population standing at 88.52 million in 2022. It is about to hit 90 million for the first time in history. We need more younger people though. First step should be to promote larger families with economic opportunities within Iran. The second step should be to import as many ideological Shiite families of Iranic or Irano-Turkic descent inside Iran from neighboring Iranosphere countries. Candidates: Azeri Turks, Shia Turkomans, Alevis Turks, Iraqi Shiites, Kurds, Afghans, Tajiks, Bahraini, Lebanese. Third step will be to "Iranicise" them all linguistically. Its kinda happening already at some level.
> 
> *https://worldpopulationreview.com/country-rankings/birth-rate-by-country*


Is there Shia Kurds?


----------



## QWECXZ

_Nabil_ said:


> Is there Shia Kurds?


People from the Kermanshah Province are mostly Shiite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drmeson

QWECXZ said:


> People from the Kermanshah Province are mostly Shiite.



Among the Feylis, just across the border, the Diyala Iraqi Kurds east of Baquba in places like Mandali, Malekshahi etc are Shiites as well. Saddam tried to change the demographics but failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

_Nabil_ said:


> Is there Shia Kurds?


Most Iranian Kurds are Shia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Salar also exhibited similar ideology at first. I remember his first post attacked Zoroastrians. He probably expected us to applaud him. Little did he know that the overwhelming majority of Iranians are proud of Zoroastrians and our Zoroastrian past.





QWECXZ said:


> But at least Salar doesn't disrespect others using slurs, racism, sexually offensive insults or such things. A bit of religious bigotry? Maybe. But he does sound respectful overall.
> 
> I partly blame the IR for this kind of attitude. The IR has failed to show our real culture to the world, including Iranophils, properly.



You didn't get my point back then. I never 'attacked Zoroastrians' but offered a presentation of how the Parsi leadership in the subcontinent was infiltrated by the British empire as well as the networks of power underlying it. Then went on to put this into perspective with modern identity politics referencing Zoroastrianism in the Iranian context.

I am Iranian and have been in the know about topics like these for as long as I can read. In fact those who feel attached to the discussed heritage are most urgently in need of familiarizing themselves with the subject matters I touched upon (which they are generally oblivious to), including to help them realize how their enemies have proceeded to infiltrate Zoroastrianism from within. While religious Iranian Moslems should ponder it in order to increase their awareness of how the enemy operates, for it is obvious that Islam including its Twelver Shia branch have been and are being subject to the same subversive agenda.

There's nothing offensive in this, unless one considers a figure such as the British secret intelligence agent and freemason Ardeshir Riporter, a Parsi dispatched from the Raj to Iran, as some sort of a national "hero". For other than having played a key role in promoting Reza Khan as London's choice of a leader for Iran (unlike Seyyed Zia who is often credited with that advisory role, perhaps to cover up the actual story?), Riporter was described as having encouraged local Zoroastrians of Yazd to convert to the British-promoted cult of Bahaism, which incidentally triggered hefty reactions from the affected community against said converts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

_Nabil_ said:


> Is there Shia Kurds?



Kurds straddling Kermanshah and Ilam provinces, who speak a language of their own, are essentially Twelver Shia Muslims (as you perhaps know, what is referred to as Kurdish in fact consists of several mutually unintelligible western Iranian idioms). 

So are the Laki, who reside on both sides of the border between Iran and Iraq (where the Faylis, many of whom Saddam expulsed to Iran, speak a dialect of Laki). It could be argued that their language is closer to Lori (Lors represent another major linguistic group in central-western Iran), although it is generally classified as a Kurdish one. 

There are Twelver Shia among Gorani-speaking Kurds (again on both sides of the border) as well.

Also some 15% of eastern Turkey's 3 to 4 million Zaza (usually designated as or associated with the Kurds) adhere to Alevism, an unorthodox branch of Shiaism (the rest of the Zazas being Sunni Muslim). While this is not a particularly important percentage, it is nonetheless the highest among any linguistic group (the percentage of Alevis among native Turkish-speakers for instance is far less). 






پراکندگی فرق و مذاهب تشیّع در کردستان


مناطق کردنشین به دلیل تنوّع مذهبی و وجود تفکرات آیینی فراوان، یکی از حوزه‌های پیچیده در زمینة فرق و مذاهب است و کمبود تحقیقات و مطالعات علمی در این خصوص مزید بر علت بوده، بر این پیچیدگی می‌افزاید. بیشترین جمعیت کردها پیرو مذهب شافعی از اهل سنّت‌اند. این وضعیت در ایران، عراق، ترکیه و سوریه ثابت...




www.shiitestudies.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> Kurds straddling Kermanshah and Ilam provinces, who speak a language of their own, are Twelver Shia Muslims (as you perhaps know, what is referred to as Kurdish in fact consists of several mutually unintelligible western Iranian idioms).
> 
> So are the Laki, who reside on both sides of the border between Iran and Iraq (where the Faylis, many of whom Saddam expulsed to Iran, speak a dialect of Laki). It could be argued that their language is closer to Lori (Lors represent another major linguistic group in central-western Iran), although it is generally classified as a Kurdish one.
> 
> Also some 15% of eastern Turkey's 3 to 4 million Zaza (usually designated as or associated with the Kurds) adhere to Alevism, an unorthodox branch of Shiaism (the rest of the Zazas being Sunni Muslim). While this is not a particularly important percentage, it is nonetheless the highest among any linguistic group (the percentage of Alevis among native Turkish-speakers for instance is far less).



Kurds, even the Iranian ones usually are not into religion. They adhere mostly to their tribal or Kurdish identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

drmeson said:


> Kurds, even the Iranian ones usually are not into religion. They adhere mostly to their tribal or Kurdish identity.



As someone with some Kurdish lineage this isn’t true about _*Iranian*_ Kurds.

Many are Shia or as @SalarHaqq said some branch of Shiism.. Have historically Persian or Shiite names. It is true they still keep their cultural identity and linguistic identity but so do Lors, Balouchis, and Turkic Iranians.

Secular Iranian Kurds don’t exist anymore in numbers proportionally than secular Persians or Turkic Iranians in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

Iran Arrests Members of Israeli-Linked Baha'i Spying Group | Farsnews Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Salar also exhibited similar ideology at first. I remember his first post attacked Zoroastrians. He probably expected us to applaud him. Little did he know that the overwhelming majority of Iranians are proud of Zoroastrians and our Zoroastrian past.
> 
> But at least Salar doesn't disrespect others using slurs, racism, sexually offensive insults or such things. A bit of religious bigotry? Maybe. But he does sound respectful overall.
> 
> I partly blame the IR for this kind of attitude. The IR has failed to show our real culture to the world, including Iranophils, properly.


Oon adami ke esmesho bordi maarmoolak tamaam ayar hastesh. Yek adame besiar Iransetiz va zedde tarikhe Iran. Faghat eslam barash moheme va oon ham eslam gerayesh shiye. Baraye oon adam, Iran ghabl az eslam hich manayi nadare. Be jash berese Iran ro fadaye eslam va Khamenei mikone. Injor adama ''Khar mazhab'' hastan.
Yadam hast dar ''goftegoo'' ke bahesh dashtam (hosele nadaram postha ro beram peyda konam) Irane baastaan ro maskhare mikard va migoftesh ke ''ma shiyayoon'' alan bar shoma hokoomat mikonim o va hich dar ro baraye Iranparasti baaz nagozasht. Aslan mohem nist, yaroo Irani nist, hatman yek mozdoore Pakestani hast ke dar Iran ''dars'' khoonde.

Albate, badtar az oon ''adamhayi'' mesle mohsen ham hastan ke migan kuroshe bozorg aslan dar kaar naboode, alaki boode.

Motasefam ke keshvaremoon, Irane ziba, hamchin joonevareyi toosh zendegi mikonan.

Ey vay bar ma. Khak bar saremoon shode. Omidvaram va az samime ghalbam doa mikonam ke nasl ha ayande keshvaremoon bishtar az din va khorafat bian biroon va bishtar erghe melli dashte bashan. Ye 20-30 saal dige tool mikeshe ta in mollahyoon jaakesh hamashoon bioftan bemiran.


----------



## Hack-Hook

drmeson said:


> Iranian population standing at 88.52 million in 2022. It is about to hit 90 million for the first time in history. We need more younger people though. First step should be to promote larger families with economic opportunities within Iran. The second step should be to import as many ideological Shiite families of Iranic or Irano-Turkic descent inside Iran from neighboring Iranosphere countries. Candidates: Azeri Turks, Shia Turkomans, Alevis Turks, Iraqi Shiites, Kurds, Afghans, Tajiks, Bahraini, Lebanese. Third step will be to "Iranicise" them all linguistically. Its kinda happening already at some level.
> 
> *https://worldpopulationreview.com/country-rankings/birth-rate-by-country*


First step would be fixing economy situation.
Then we must be able to produce our food and water.
Then we must fix our education system. Then we can talk about big families and increasing population.



drmeson said:


> The second step should be to import as many ideological Shiite families of Iranic or Irano-Turkic descent inside Iran from neighboring Iranosphere countries. Candidates: Azeri Turks, Shia Turkomans, Alevis Turks, Iraqi Shiites, Kurds, Afghans, Tajiks, Bahraini, Lebanese.


Utter nonsense.


----------



## Dariush the Great

drmeson said:


> Iranian population standing at 88.52 million in 2022. It is about to hit 90 million for the first time in history. We need more younger people though. First step should be to promote larger families with economic opportunities within Iran. The second step should be to import as many ideological Shiite families of Iranic or Irano-Turkic descent inside Iran from neighboring Iranosphere countries. Candidates: Azeri Turks, Shia Turkomans, Alevis Turks, Iraqi Shiites, Kurds, Afghans, Tajiks, Bahraini, Lebanese. Third step will be to "Iranicise" them all linguistically. Its kinda happening already at some level.
> 
> *https://worldpopulationreview.com/country-rankings/birth-rate-by-country*


LOL no. Lets first take care of the true Iranics we have within our borders then go bring other Iranics.

Your fellow Iranics in the mainland itself are facing huge problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

@QWECXZ 

Take a look at this. I doubt Khamenei would do anything though, but the fact that there are voices from inside the establishment calling for ultimate deterrence against our enemies is something to take note of.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554423428312072193

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

ahaider97 said:


> Ijtihad is a thing. If not Sayyid Ali the next person can issue a different ruling.


I am not familiar with (shia) islamic rulings etc but is it even possible to retract the fatwa due to different circumstances?
An attack on the mainland might set that off i suppose.


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554389972228136961

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

اوکراینِ دیروز
تایوانِ امروز
بحراینِ فردا

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

ahaider97 said:


> Yes a fatwa can be changed, but in this case if this ruling was issued as wali e amr then it is even easier and more justifiable to change this order.
> Brother @SalarHaqq can shed more light.


Fatwa can be changed OR interpreted differently I believe. @SalarHaqq can weigh in on this. Regardless, the recent messaging from authorities pointedly omit this notion.


----------



## mohsen

!نمایشگاه قیافه ستاری و آشتیانی









عکس/ نمایشگاه دستاوردهای سازمان صنایع دفاع







www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> First step would be fixing economy situation.
> Then we must be able to produce our food and water.
> Then we must fix our education system. Then we can talk about big families and increasing population.



It's the opposite, healthy demographic growth takes precedence over specific economic challenges because:

* Demographic decline is irreversible while sectorial economic deficiencies are not.

* Demographic decline itself (and its corollary, excessive ageing of the population) is damaging to the economy much more than under-production of food or imperfections in the education system.

These two points represent academic consensus among experts in demographic studies and economists specializing on the issue, based on concrete field research. There's no denying the firm conclusions of this body of work.

* Time has run out already. Iran either acts *now* with radical measures in support of the family and to boost fertility rates (which the Raisi administration is doing, remains to be seen if it'll be sufficient), or in a very few decades the country will be faced with a strict binary choice:

a) either economic collapse (real collapse, i.e. nothing like any of the hardships experienced thus far), or

b) opening borders to mass immigration from culturally alien lands because potential migrants from the neighborhood, too small in numbers, are unlikely to cut it. Which in turn would imply the death of Iranian nationhood and identity (something that is actually part of the liberal globalist agenda, hence the efforts of the reformist and moderate front in Iran to prevent healthy demographic development).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> It's the opposite, healthy demographic growth takes precedence over specific economic challenges because:
> 
> * Demographic decline is irreversible while sectorial economic deficiencies are not.
> 
> * Demographic decline itself (and its corollary, excessive ageing of the population) is damaging to the economy much more than under-production of food or imperfections in the education system.
> 
> These two points represent academic consensus among experts in demographic studies and economists specializing on the issue, based on concrete field research. There's no denying the firm conclusions of this body of work.
> 
> * Time has run out already. Iran either acts *now* with radical measures in support of the family and to boost fertility rates (which the Raisi administration is doing, remains to be seen if it'll be sufficient), or in a very few decades the country will be faced with a strict binary choice:
> 
> a) either economic collapse (real collapse, i.e. nothing like any of the hardships experienced thus far), or
> 
> b) opening borders to mass immigration from culturally alien lands because potential migrants from the neighborhood, too small in numbers, are unlikely to cut it. Which in turn would imply the death of Iranian nationhood and identity (something that is actually part of the liberal globalist agenda, hence the efforts of the reformist and moderate front in Iran to prevent healthy demographic development).


Salar all of the historic events show you wrong . economy and education take precedence other wise your population wont be a producing one , they become just baby factories that burden you .
you want them for army , well they only be good as cannon fodder and militia just like Taliban , when they face an organized army they had to go and hide under the rock , you want them for industry , just look how good Afghanistan advance as an industry power house ,
what you guys envision for Iran just bring the standard of the living up to Indian levels . now a question for you how many of Indian population live on streets ?

and no its not that demographic decline is irreversible , or not the question . you must ask why the families don't have children and fix that problem , that bring back what is said are more important 

and by the way the border is already wide open , what it brought us , drive in tehran street , stuck behind red light and you see what that nonsense bring shia to Iran strategy bring here 















you must decide what you want for those children you are so anxious to bring to this world
what i post above , or what i post below

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> Salar all of the historic events show you wrong . economy and education take precedence other wise your population wont be a producing one , they become just baby factories that burden you .
> you want them for armt , wekll they only be good as cannon fodder and militia just like taliban , when they face an organized army they had to go and hide under the rock , you want them for industry , just look how good afghanistan advance as an industry power house ,
> what you guys envision for iran just bring the standard of the living up to indian levels . now a question for you how many of indian population live on streets ?


Can you reference these historical events. History is in deep question.


----------



## waz

drmeson said:


> Kurds, even the Iranian ones usually are not into religion. They adhere mostly to their tribal or Kurdish identity.



Depends on the person, here in the UK the Sunni ones from Iraq are very devout. I've met many.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> Salar all of the historic events show you wrong . economy and education take precedence other wise your population wont be a producing one , they become just baby factories that burden you .
> you want them for armt , wekll they only be good as cannon fodder and militia just like taliban , when they face an organized army they had to go and hide under the rock , you want them for industry , just look how good afghanistan advance as an industry power house ,
> what you guys envision for iran just bring the standard of the living up to indian levels . now a question for you how many of indian population live on streets ?


You’re manifestly incorrect. Nobody is talking about unsustainable population numbers. Note, taking your argument to it’s logical conclusion then ZERO population is the gold standard. Also note your arguments are pregnant with western liberalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> You’re manifestly incorrect. Nobody is talking about unsustainable population numbers. Note, taking your argument to it’s logical conclusion then ZERO population is the gold standard. Also note your arguments are pregnant with western liberalism.


my argument is when you advertise for 5-6 even more children instead of 2-3 children that's uncontrollable growth. just look at Iran till khatamy era
when you talk about making the population twice the current level in 10-15 years that uncontrollable growths . that will lead to strain in natural resources , that lower education standard , that increase unemployment.

and no the ideal growth rate is a very slow growth rate . not zero growth rate or negative one and certainly not doubling the population in 15 years.
do you knew for start what that do to agricultural lands , how it make the farms even smaller and more ineffective , how it destroy our resources ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> Can you reference these historical events. History is in deep question.


uncontrollable growth that is supported now result in rapid urbanization , that lead to farmlands divided even more , it destroy food security
look at Vietnam , for example compare its south east with the rest of the country , while west of the country that don't have that overpopulation is the productive part that contribute tho the country food security
look at Haiti, how the country ecosystem is destroyed 

you guys are talking about imminent danger while i see this that show Iran has a positive population growth and really can't understand cause of your concerns 




by the way wonder whats your idea about this chart about lowering CO2 emission


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> my argument is when you advertise for 5-6 even more children instead of 2-3 children that's uncontrollable growth. just look at Iran till khatamy era
> when you talk about making the population twice the current level in 10-15 years that uncontrollable growths . that will lead to strain in natural resources , that lower education standard , that increase unemployment.
> 
> and no the ideal growth rate is a very slow growth rate . not zero growth rate or negative one and certainly not doubling the population in 15 years.
> do you knew for start what that do to agricultural lands , how it make the farms even smaller and more ineffective , how it destroy our resources ?


I’m not aware of ‘uncontrollable growth’ during any period in Iranian history. What you’re alluding to was not that.

The only sources that are in any way viable to me are Iranian research on Iran by Iranians. Foreign sources can keep to themselves. You should deeply question your mode of thinking as it’s very foundation is suspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554556522600009729

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## drmeson

waz said:


> Depends on the person, here in the UK the Sunni ones from Iraq are very devout. I've met many.



From my own experience, Muslims of any type in the UK generally are very religious, for whatever reason.

I was talking about Kurds in their native region. Most who come to study in major cities and then go to the western world for further studies would adhere to their Kurdish and then tribal identities. When they get urbanized they forget the background like any other ethnicity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

TheImmortal said:


> As someone with some Kurdish lineage this isn’t true about _*Iranian*_ Kurds.
> 
> Many are Shia or as @SalarHaqq said some branch of Shiism.. Have historically Persian or Shiite names. It is true they still keep their cultural identity and linguistic identity but so do Lors, Balouchis, and Turkic Iranians.
> 
> Secular Iranian Kurds don’t exist anymore in numbers proportionally than secular Persians or Turkic Iranians in my opinion.



Among Iranians of any kind, Kurds are the most ethnonationalist. You won't hear tribal BS from Persians, Mazandaranis, Azeris etc the way a Kurd will tell you how he is a "Kord" from Kalhur, Shekaki, Mukri and Jalali (and 5000 other) branches. Maybe it has something to do with urbanization in other groups which Kords were deprived of for a long time.

This is why Dr. Fereydoun Derakhshani (Fields medal winner) from Iranian Kurdistan, a graduate of University of Tehran, became "Cauchar Birkar The Kurdish mathematician" in the west. Voria Ghafouri the Kurdish captain of Esteghlal was dismissed because he is 35 with declining form and people were protesting like there is an ethnic angle to it. 

I am not saying this is bad or something, my own group used to be similar but we became urbanized very fast in the last 60-70 years, leaving our tribal ego behind. Kurds will forget that they are Kurds in the next 15-20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Hack-Hook said:


> Utter nonsense.



You can call it whatever you want but Government is realizing this more than any of us. They are taking in migrant families. Go to the south of Tehran, any part of Mashad and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## drmeson

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554389972228136961



Afshin Khajeh Fard is one busy man these days. He can be to the aviation industry of Iran what Farzad Esmaili was to Air defense. 

Maybe finally we are getting rid of crude minded battle hardened soldiers in decision making seats. No more Ahmad Vahidi, Dehghan or Salami.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554682799751417857

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> I’m not aware of ‘uncontrollable growth! During any period in Iranian history. What you’re alluding too was not that.


look at it , our population growth at 80's and early 90s was between 3%->5% that was uncontrollable growth rate , if khatami government didn't started that campain for population control right now we were more populace than Pakistan and indentation and that was worrying as we don't have infra structure for that.





Iran Population Growth Rate 1950-2022


Chart and table of Iran population from 1950 to 2022. United Nations projections are also included through the year 2100.




www.macrotrends.net




now if you look at prediction charts we will have a healthy growth rate well into 2040s even late 2040s but then the growth rate fell low dangerously and in mid 2050 it become negative .
that's something we must stop , but we have 25 years to plan and prevent it to happen , my belief is instead of loosing our mind and plan to increase the population in hurry we must look and find the cause of the problems and fix that , giving preferential incentives , like reducing the conscription time , increasing maternity leave , and giving subsidiaries or preventing medical abortion is not the answer . we must solve the route cause that people prefer not to marry , not to have children or have only one children . we solve that and that negative growth in mid 2050 change into a healthy growth between 0.3%-0.5% 

sadly long term planning and solving problems from roots is hard and our top managers don't like hard work. they prefer paint the wall and say we solved the problem with dampening that damage the wall


----------



## Hack-Hook

drmeson said:


> You can call it whatever you want but Government is realizing this more than any of us. They are taking in migrant families. Go to the south of Tehran, any part of Mashad and you will see what I am talking about.


instead of empowering the community you want weaken them in those lands they are and concentrate them in one place , very bath move , it is like instead of empowering shia minority in Lebanon in 1980 we had transferred them to Iran . 
\now tell me isn't it wrong and nonsense to transfer those people to Iran


----------



## mohsen

There was a time when reformist shits were selling the country with the excuse of necessity of attracting west founds to build refineries, yesterday, a $ 17.8 billion deal for financing a refinery was signed in one of government offices.








what was the reaction of reformist *shits *? their articles were some lies about the change of carpets in that office!

This mother fucker was the main leader:








همتی: دولت درگیر تبدیل فرش های دفتر دولت به زیلوست


سرویس اقتصادی - رئیس اسبق بانک مرکزی با انتشار پستی در اینستاگرام خود نسبت به عمیق‌تر شدن فاصله اقتصاد کشور نسبت به همسایه‌های آن در منطقه هشدار داد.




www.barkhat.news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Salar all of the historic events show you wrong . economy and education take precedence other wise your population wont be a producing one , they become just baby factories that burden you .



Empirical data confirm what I explained. This is not "my" assessment, it's academic consensus among experts.



Hack-Hook said:


> you want them for army , well they only be good as cannon fodder and militia just like Taliban , when they face an organized army they had to go and hide under the rock , you want them for industry , just look how good Afghanistan advance as an industry power house ,
> what you guys envision for Iran just bring the standard of the living up to Indian levels . now a question for you how many of Indian population live on streets ?



The above is detached from facts and figures: Iran is miles away from being even remotely exposed to any of these risks, because its fertility rate has* fallen **below replacement levels*. The mentioned issues may arise if a country has a fertility rate comparable to current sub-Saharan ones (and I insist on may, because in past decades Iran herself experienced sustained demographic growth and rapid industrialization, strengthening of her national defence and of her population's living standards all at once).

*But not* if the figure is inferior to 2,1 as is the case of Iran, nor if it came to *stabilize in between 2,1 and 2,5 which is what any sane and well-meaning person will advocate for Iran right now.* And this, in turn, will be totally impossible unless well funded, well thought out contingency measures are taken by Iranian authorities. It's now or never. It's life or death, no more and no less.

The Supreme Leader is in the know about this, which is why he sounded the alarm in no uncertain terms and asked the government to seriously address the existential hazard.

Either way, with the brutal demographic stagnation Iran is suffering at the moment, it's genuinely preposterous to attribute any relevance to economic and social challenges associated with over-population. They are not a topic that matters for Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> and no its not that demographic decline is irreversible , or not the question . you must ask why the families don't have children and fix that problem , that bring back what is said are more important



The fact that demographic decline is irreversible is established, and its the crux of the issue. Once the phenomenon sets in, there is no way back.

In effect there's not a single example of successful reversal of demographic decline in the modern era anywhere in the world. Every observable example, from Germany to south Korea via Russia demonstrates this.

Affected nations either open the floodgates for wild mass immigration, or end up desperately spending astronomic sums to redress their demography - to no avail whatsoever. At that point, the local globalist oligarchy gains the upper hand and manages to impose its immigrationist anti-national agenda against the waning resistance of the local population.

Case in point, south Korea which has spent more than 130 billion USD in this area. Result: steadily plummeting demographic growth, getting worse every year. The Koreans did conduct studies on why their citizens don't give birth to as many children as in the past - and they have excellent sociologists, economists and policy planners; they have been attempting to concentrate on the causes, they did all that. But it's too late, simple as that.

https://www.worldfinance.com/featured/baby-boom-or-bust-why-south-korea-is-desperately-trying-to-boost-its-birth-rate

Time is of the essence, because demographic crisis has this terribly nasty characteristic of being final and irreversible under present day conditions.



Hack-Hook said:


> and by the way the border is already wide open , what it brought us , drive in tehran street , stuck behind red light and you see what that nonsense bring shia to Iran strategy bring here



Iran has no immigration policy: she is not encouraging immigration by design nor in a calculated and planned manner; likewise, efforts to assign a particular place to immigrants in society are limited. That's largely because immigration into Iran is stemming from only one single country, which happens to be Persian-speaking itself, namely Afghanistan.

Also,as I clearly mentioned, immigrants from Iran's immediate neighborhood and from the Iranian civilizational sphere are not going to cut it once there is economic urgency induced by a definitely stagnant demography.

By then, immigrants from other continents and faraway places with lower living standards than Iran - there are many of those around the world, and they abound with massive young populations, will have to be brought in en masse. Either that, or Iran will literally be finished. Well, as a distinct nation she'd be finished in either of these two cases!

Also, rule of thumb for a qualified social scientist: pictures don't imply anything on their own, especially when decontextualized and devoid of proper analysis.



Hack-Hook said:


> you must decide what you want for those children you are so anxious to bring to this world
> what i post above , or what i post below



There will be no future for anyone if demographic crisis is not tackled immediately. Iran will disappear from the map, or the children will look very different from the ones in those photographs, courtesy of intensive mixing of locals with migrants from thoroughly alien lands. Both options are attractive to Iran's zio-American enemies, as well as to their domestic fifth column.

To insist once more: development issues stemming from outright demographic explosion (i.e. fertility rates higher than 4 or 5) *do not apply* in any shape or form to a country like Iran with an agonizing demography and a below replacement level fertility rate.


I will ask readers to pay particular attention and to carefully ponder what follows, for it is useful for gaining a solid understanding of how the globalist oligarchy that sits atop the empire is instrumentalizing demography, development and migration to advance its ruthless nation-wrecking agenda.

This offers, by the way, a brilliant illustration as to how and why this imperial oligarchy is an existential enemy to practically every nation, including to their own. Divisions are mercilessly exploited by these elites to divert people's attention away from what should rank first among their priorities: to put a decisive halt to this brutal empire's nefarious schemes.

The country of Rwanda in central Africa is enjoying some of the highest development standards among sub-Saharan nations. After the massive killings of the 1990's, it entered a period of sustained economic growth and social development. However, if you thought the globalist oligarchy and affiliated imperialist regimes would spare an Africans from mass immigration originating in alien parts of the world, think again. Africans too are being uprooted, and not just as emigrants towards the north, but right at home too: as soon as an African nation reaches sufficient development levels, it is forced to accept migrants from remote and culturally alien areas.

And so it happens that western regimes such as the UK have begun transferring Afghan and Syrian refugees to Rwanda, under the bogus pretext that room must be made in Britain for new arrivals from Ukraine!

https://inews.co.uk/news/politics/r...-first-deportation-flight-uk-schedule-1677669

https://news.sky.com/story/syrian-a...ation-flight-to-rwanda-say-charities-12625201

The globalists and their imperialist henchmen will never cease recycling the fallout of the wars of aggression which they themselves are triggering. From one engineered, managed crisis to the next, they proceed methodically and step by step towards their end goal, leaving behind an endless trail of immeasurable human suffering.

And they are not going to stop until they are either defeated by the Resistance, or successful in imposing their unified, totalitarian one-world government (universal republic) on an enslaved mankind. In that regime, there will be no place for any of the currently existing nations and states including Iran, nor for any of the currently existing, traditional faith systems including Islam, including Zoroastrianism.

Back on topic, you are looking right here at the future of Iran - at the "best" case scenario, that is. Unless the catastrophic demographic slump is reversed *now*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> Yes a fatwa can be changed, but in this case if this ruling was issued as wali e amr then it is even easier and more justifiable to change this order.
> Brother @SalarHaqq can shed more light.



Sorry, I am not familiar with the specifics and conditions of revoking fatwas. I believe an online search might be helpful in this regard.

What I can say though is this:

1) Contrary to claims from western sources, the existence of such fatwas by the Supreme Leader is not debatable, including as far as written reproductions through official Iranian state channels are concerned.

2) Again contrary to western propaganda, fatwas by our mojtaheds are not valueless formalities nor easily rescindable on a whim. They are serious religious edicts and carry weight including legally from the shar'i point of view.

3) Does this mean no fatwa can ever be revised depending on circumstances? I would guess it could in theory (as said I have no precise knowledge about this aspect), but to be sure it's not a trivial affair and the justifications for such a move will have to be extremely compelling.

4) I don't think recent statements by Iranian officials or politicians are signaling an upcoming move towards nuclear armament or some sort of a decision to that effect. Nor should anyone believe that those who issued these statements aren't in line with the Supreme Leader. Their statements have certainly been coordinated to some extent with the latter's Office, for the matter is of a strategic nature.

The goal, I believe, is simply to remind the enemy of the fact that technically Iran retains full break out capability as a potential option. Option which may become more realistic if the enemy committed an utter folly, such as launching significant military strikes on Islamic Iran, for example.

This has to be seen against the backdrop of USA president Biden's visit to Tel Aviv, where as you probably know, the prime minister of the zionist entity pressed his American counterpart to get tougher on Iran. In parallel, the US regime after a certain hiatus explicitly talked of a supposed military option.

The declarations in Tel Aviv were made on the 14th of July by the way, which is a very masonic date, in other terms of high symbolic value to freemasonry because it officially marks the - largely masonic-driven - French Revolution of 1789. And symbolism is everything to these people.

Equally interesting is the fact that western powers had the 2015 JCPOA or so-called Iran nuclear deal itself concluded on a 14th of July.

https://www.politico.com/news/2022/07/14/israel-lapid-biden-iran-diplomacy-00045785




Hack-Hook said:


> my argument is when you advertise for 5-6 even more children instead of 2-3 children that's uncontrollable growth. just look at Iran till khatamy era





Hack-Hook said:


> when you talk about making the population twice the current level in 10-15 years that uncontrollable growths . that will lead to strain in natural resources , that lower education standard , that increase unemployment.
> 
> and no the ideal growth rate is a very slow growth rate . not zero growth rate or negative one and certainly not doubling the population in 15 years.
> do you knew for start what that do to agricultural lands , how it make the farms even smaller and more ineffective , how it destroy our resources ?





Hack-Hook said:


> uncontrollable growth that is supported now result in rapid urbanization , that lead to farmlands divided even more , it destroy food security
> look at Vietnam , for example compare its south east with the rest of the country , while west of the country that don't have that overpopulation is the productive part that contribute tho the country food security
> look at Haiti, how the country ecosystem is destroyed



This is not what we're talking about. The ideal fertility rate is between 2,1 and 2,5 children on average per woman, and that's what I've been advocating.

Moreover, it's already become an extremely difficult task to raise the figure to said levels. By contrast, 5 to 6 children is totally unrealistic and out of reach. There's not the slightest chance in the world of such a thing taking place in Iran. I don't know who's advocating it to be honest, but it is of no practical relevance.

So, let's avoid chasing windmills by addressing views not expressed by any one of us. The sole effect this may have is to prevent people from realizing the pressing need to improve the demographic evolution of Iran right now. This is what's urgent, not fictive scenarii of Iran being threatened by the consequences of extra high fertility rates superior to 5 or 6, which is not going to happen anyway.



Hack-Hook said:


> you guys are talking about imminent danger while i see this that show Iran has a positive population growth and really can't understand cause of your concerns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way wonder whats your idea about this chart about lowering CO2 emission



As highlighted in the past, the decisive indicator is fertility rate rather than population growth. Because the impact of insufficient fertility on the growth rate takes some time to materialize. But the deficiency will become irreversible even before demographic growth reaches zero or becomes negative.

So all eyes should be on fertility numbers much more than demographic growth ratio. And in this regard, Iran is threatened because her fertility rate has fallen below demographic replacement levels, in other terms under the 2,1 mark. It is therefore factual that Iran's demography has entered the danger zone. Another fact is that once such a situation arises, it is better attended to right away otherwise it will no longer be solvable other than through mass immigration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hi guys,have you checked this youtube channel so far?
here i posted an alasysis of how Iran downed RQ-170.
do you agree with his scenarios?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Sorry, I am not familiar with the specifics and conditions of revoking fatwas. I believe an online search might be helpful in this regard.
> 
> What I can say though is this:
> 
> 1) Contrary to claims from western sources, the existence of such fatwas by the Supreme Leader is not debatable, including as far as written reproductions in official Iranian state media are concerned.
> 
> 2) Again contrary to western propaganda, fatwas by our mojtaheds are not valueless formalities nor easily rescindable on a whim. They are serious religious edicts and carry weight including legally from the shar'i point of view.
> 
> 3) Does this mean no fatwa can ever be revised depending on circumstances? Probably not I would guess (as said I have to precises knowledge about this aspect), but to be sure it's not a trivial affair and the justifications for such a move will have to be very compelling.
> 
> 4) I don't think that recent statements by Iranian officials or politicians are signaling an upcoming move by Iran towards nuclear armament, or a decision to that effect. Nor should anyone believe that those who made such statements aren't in line with the Supreme Leader's position. Their statements are certainly coordinated to some extent with the latter's office.
> 
> The goal, I believe, is simply to remind the enemy of the fact that technically, Iran's retains full break out capability as a potential option. Option that may become more realistic if the enemy committed an utter folly, such as launching significant military strikes on Islamic Iran.
> 
> This has to be seen against the background of USA president Biden's visit to Tel Aviv, where as you probably know, the prime minister of the zionist entity pressed his American counterpart to get tougher on Iran. In parallel, the US regime explicitly talked of a supposed military option after a certain hiatus.
> 
> The declarations in Tel Aviv were made on the 14th of July, by the way, which is a very masonic date, or in other terms of high symbolic value to freemasonry, because it officially marks the success of the - largely masonic-driven - French Revolution of 1789. And symbolism is everything to these people.
> 
> Equally interesting is the fact that western powers had the 2015 JCPOA or so-called Iran nuclear deal itself concluded on a 14th of July.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/news/2022/07/14/israel-lapid-biden-iran-diplomacy-00045785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what we're talking about here. The ideal fertility rate is between 2,1 and 2,5 children on average per woman, and that's what we're advocating.
> 
> It is, furthermore, an extremely difficult task to raise the rate to said levels already. By contrast, 5 to 6 children is totally unrealistic and out of reach. There's not the slightest chance in the world for such a thing to take place in Iran, whether someone advocates it or not is therefore of no relevance.
> 
> So, let's stop chasing windmills and addressing statements that nobody here made. For the only effect this may have, is to prevent people from realizing the absolute urgency of improving the demographic evolution in Iran right now. This is what's urgent, not fictive scenarii of Iran being threatened by the consequences of extra high fertility rates "superior to 5 or 6".
> 
> 
> 
> As highlighted in the past, the decisive indicator is fertility rate, not population growth. Because the impact of insufficient fertility on the growth rate takes some time to materialize. But the deficiency will become irreversible even before demographic growth reaches zero or becomes negative.
> 
> So all eyes should be on fertility numbers, not on the demographic growth ratio. And in this regard, Iran is threatened because er fertility rate has fallen below demographic replacement levels, in other terms under the 2,1 mark. It is therefore an established fact that Iran demography has entered the danger zone. Another fact is that once such a situation arises, it is better reversed right away otherwise it will no longer be solvable other than through mass immigration.


the way to answer the problem is to see what made people don't marry and if marry don't have children and have only one children .
not give them subsidiary for having children . and we have enough time to do that , but its a hard work and many of our top level management are not cut for hard work and hard decisions.


----------



## drmeson

Hack-Hook said:


> instead of empowering the community you want weaken them in those lands they are and concentrate them in one place , very bath move , it is like instead of empowering shia minority in Lebanon in 1980 we had transferred them to Iran .
> \now tell me isn't it wrong and nonsense to transfer those people to Iran



You want to empower persecuted minorities? Shia Kurds, devout Azeris and Alevis turks, Iraqi, Lebanese shia, Shia Herati Afghans/Tajiks are not going to convert their countries into Iranian sartaps if you are dreaming of that. Migrants help! this is not even the case of European conservatives making faces over black refugees from Africa. The people we are receiving or may receive in the future are our own peripheral ethnolinguistic Iranians who are not very alien to us. We have good population numbers right now, almost reaching 90 million. But in few years we will need better birth rate. I would not be surprised if Government is already thinking of a plan to place some families here and there. Why even concentrate these people at one place ? we can place few families in an isolated way and make sure they get iranicise and dilute away with the rest of the Iranians around them. Best model will be the British intake of Polish migrants. They came, provided numbers and vanished. Nobody in England calls themselves as Polish anymore. 

It's funny btw. My own family moved to Iran from Eastern Anatolia some centuries back. We got Iranicised ourselves, gave out people who served and are still serving Iran to extremes. You would have called us aliens and migrants too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

SalarHaqq said:


> Also some 15% of eastern Turkey's 3 to 4 million Zaza (usually designated as or associated with the Kurds) adhere to Alevism, an unorthodox branch of Shiaism (the rest of the Zazas being Sunni Muslim). While this is not a particularly important percentage, it is nonetheless the highest among any linguistic group (the percentage of Alevis among native Turkish-speakers for instance is far less).



Apparently this information was incorrect, which goes to show how unreliable Wikipedia really is. Thought I'd trust them on this one, but shouldn't have. Because most other sources, including other related articles on Wikipedia, put the number of Alevis in Turkey at anywhere between 15 to 25 million (which I knew in fact, but my memory failed me when writing the post). This means more than 15% of native Turkish-speakers in Turkey are of Alevi background.




drmeson said:


> We have good population numbers right now, almost reaching 90 million. But in few years we will need better birth rate.



A fertility rate lower than 2,1 is not satisfying, it's alarming and requires immediate corrective action.

It's the fertility rate that counts. For confirmation, you can study academic research in this field.




ahaider97 said:


> It's unreasonable to expect the Americans and Israelis to believe that Iran won't pull the trigger just because there is a fatwa.



I suppose by pulling the trigger, you mean acquiring nuclear weapons, not launching them in a first strike for that would truly be unreasonable to expect from Iran - and they know it, even though their fearmongering propaganda in certain circles is suggesting it at times.

While they're possibly not entirely wrong to estimate that Iran's decision isn't necessarily set in stone irrevocably for all eternity, the point is that they've been abusively downplaying the relevance of a fatwa by an Islamic scholar and political leader. Even going as far as shedding doubt on its very existence. Which tends to be quite insulting towards the Islamic clergy and Islam in general.

It's like doubting the existence of some law voted by a western parliament, or pretending it could be annulled at the flick of a finger. I'd say it's even more complicated to rescind a fatwa than a law passed in parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> uncontrollable growth that is supported now result in rapid urbanization , that lead to farmlands divided even more , it destroy food security
> look at Vietnam , for example compare its south east with the rest of the country , while west of the country that don't have that overpopulation is the productive part that contribute tho the country food security
> look at Haiti, how the country ecosystem is destroyed
> 
> you guys are talking about imminent danger while i see this that show Iran has a positive population growth and really can't understand cause of your concerns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way wonder whats your idea about this chart





Hack-Hook said:


> look at it , our population growth at 80's and early 90s was between 3%->5% that was uncontrollable growth rate , if khatami government didn't started that campain for population control right now we were more populace than Pakistan and indentation and that was worrying as we don't have infra structure for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Population Growth Rate 1950-2022
> 
> 
> Chart and table of Iran population from 1950 to 2022. United Nations projections are also included through the year 2100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrotrends.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now if you look at prediction charts we will have a healthy growth rate well into 2040s even late 2040s but then the growth rate fell low dangerously and in mid 2050 it become negative .
> that's something we must stop , but we have 25 years to plan and prevent it to happen , my belief is instead of loosing our mind and plan to increase the population in hurry we must look and find the cause of the problems and fix that , giving preferential incentives , like reducing the conscription time , increasing maternity leave , and giving subsidiaries or preventing medical abortion is not the answer . we must solve the route cause that people prefer not to marry , not to have children or have only one children . we solve that and that negative growth in mid 2050 change into a healthy growth between 0.3%-0.5%
> 
> sadly long term planning and solving problems from roots is hard and our top managers don't like hard work. they prefer paint the wall and say we solved the problem with dampening that damage the wall


You are cherry-picking invalid untrustworthy references. My argument stands. No western based source is reliable by their very nature. By definition almost all content is politicized with a deep neoliberal and *ideological *bent whether by intent or bias. Please post Iranian references.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554556522600009729


Former is more believable. 

How many times are we going to hear that Iran is receiving new Russian armaments conspiracy theories?

Last major arms deal Iran had with the Russians was in begin 90's. Wake up people, Russia belongs to the same Zionist filth club and they will never ever side with Iran. Their little internal European war has nothing to do with their love for Israel.

Some people really need to wake up.


----------



## jauk

Oldie but goodie: 😆 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554301632384536576

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dariush the Great said:


> Former is more believable.
> 
> How many times are we going to hear that Iran is receiving new Russian armaments conspiracy theories?
> 
> Last major arms deal Iran had with the Russians was in begin 90's. Wake up people, Russia belongs to the same Zionist filth club and they will never ever side with Iran. Their little internal European war has nothing to do with their love for Israel.
> 
> Some people really need to wake up.


The war between Ukraine and Russia must go on as long as possible, Iran should sign deals with west or east or south or any party if it benefits us. We owe nothing to ignoble Russians and Americans. Russians need to show respect, their vodka passes through Iran before reaching India or any other place south of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

mohsen said:


> There was a time when reformist shits were selling the country with the excuse of necessity of attracting west founds to build refineries, yesterday, a $ 17.8 billion deal for financing a refinery was signed in one of government offices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was the reaction of reformist *shits *? their articles were some lies about the change of carpets in that office!
> 
> This mother fucker was the main leader:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> همتی: دولت درگیر تبدیل فرش های دفتر دولت به زیلوست
> 
> 
> سرویس اقتصادی - رئیس اسبق بانک مرکزی با انتشار پستی در اینستاگرام خود نسبت به عمیق‌تر شدن فاصله اقتصاد کشور نسبت به همسایه‌های آن در منطقه هشدار داد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.barkhat.news


Mohsen.. do U have a source for this..$17 billion for refinery sound very high unless if we are talking about more than few..OK nevermind I found it ..PressTV..two refineries

PS: I read yesterday that Iran may send 10,000 cars to venezuela as CKD kits...Iran Sipa...does anyone know any thing about this..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

I disagree with this person's assessment. I believe the police are acting correctly and in a civil manner. They can't shoot or savage someone just because they're screaming and being a public nuisance. It's not their job:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554767754523181056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flotilla

jauk said:


> I disagree with this person's assessment. I believe the police are acting correctly and in a civil manner. They can't shoot or savage someone just because they're screaming and being a public nuisance. It's not their job:


Fully agree. Iran is one of the few cradles of Civilization. Much before europeans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> the way to answer the problem is to see what made people don't marry and if marry don't have children and have only one children .
> not give them subsidiary for having children . and we have enough time to do that , but its a hard work and many of our top level management are not cut for hard work and hard decisions.



There's no time for extremely complex, elaborate and demanding interventions into the social fabric, which by definition can only bear fruit in the (very) long term. Especially if the herculean task they're supposed to accomplish is cultural re-engineering in the face of modernization and in the face of western cultural aggression promoted by powerful mass media whose impact Iran will never be able to match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran is exporting gasoline at 35 to 38 cents per liter valued at $ 133 million dollars in just 4 months...that means Iranians in Iran enjoy $ 30 cents discount every liter of gasoline each time they visit gas stations( they pay 5 cents a liter)...wow..Government in Iran is very generous...people in Iran do not value what they have..for them neighbors grass is always more green!!!.


By the way...do the math..Iran export of gasoline could earn the country half billion dollars a year ...keep those refineries coming...you can not sanction gasoline that easily..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> There's no time for extremely complex and demanding policies which by definition can only bear fruit in the (very) long term. Especially if the herculean task they're supposed to accomplish is cultural re-engineering in the face of modernization and in the face of western cultural aggression promoted by powerful mass media whose impact Iran will never be able to match.



as i said we have time and what you call herculean task actually bear long lasting fruit.
به نظر تو تا چند سال مصوبه ای مثل امتیاز همسر داشتن و تعدلد بیشتر فرزند در انتخاب هییات علمی دانشگاه ها میتونه جواب بده و اصلا این موضوع باید یک معیار برای انتخاب هییات علمی باشه یا نه ؟​


aryobarzan said:


> Iran is exporting gasoline at 35 to 38 cents per liter valued at $ 133 million dollars in just 4 months...that means Iranians in Iran enjoy $ 30 cents discount every liter of gasoline each time they visit gas stations( they pay 5 cents a liter)...wow..Government in Iran is very generous...people in Iran do not value what they have..for them neighbors grass is always more green!!!.
> 
> 
> By the way...do the math..Iran export of gasoline could earn the country half billion dollars a year ...keep those refineries coming...you can not sanction gasoline that easily..


refineries are good I have always criticized zanganaeh for what he said at the time of rafsanjani that we don't need refineries and we sell oil.
but ii hope that amount of investment is for more than one refinery .


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> as i said we have time and what you call herculean task actually bear long lasting fruit.
> به نظر تو تا چند سال مصوبه ای مثل امتیاز همسر داشتن و تعدلد بیشتر فرزند در انتخاب هییات علمی دانشگاه ها میتونه جواب بده و اصلا این موضوع باید یک معیار برای انتخاب هییات علمی باشه یا نه ؟​



As highlighted, there is no such time left when fertility rate is below replacement level. This is not something that can be sustainable for too many years in a row, and no contemporary example to the contrary can be found. For the rest, as often there is no mutual exclusivity. The necessity of implementing urgent short term measures does not preclude longer term planning on deeper matters.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> As highlighted, there is no such time left when fertility rate is below replacement level. This is not something that can be sustainable for too many years in a row, and no contemporary example to the contrary can be found. For the rest, as often there is no mutual exclusivity. The necessity of implementing urgent short term measures does not preclude longer term planning on deeper matters.


the problem is that iran fertility rate is above 2, its around 2.1





Fertility rate, total (births per woman) - Iran, Islamic Rep. | Data


Fertility rate, total (births per woman) - Iran, Islamic Rep. from The World Bank: Data




data.worldbank.org




well i agree we have problem here , but look at the chart since 2012 it went up and now again it is coming down

that's what i say , its all short range measures can achieve , a short small raise and then coming down . we have time as our fertiluity rate is still around 2c, we must go after long term solution now ,10 years ago we went after short range solution and data is clear how effective they are


----------



## TheImmortal

Even tho China removed its one child policy. And now allows up to 3 children. It has not changed mentality of population even among one of the most robust economic growth periods in modern human history.

economic growth/prosperity =/= higher birthrate

China needs something like 700M people to immigrate to fix its inverted demographics pyramid.

If you look at population projections for China for 2100 their population may drop to as low as 600-700M. Imagine the effect on the consumer discretionary capitalistic model that has powered the 21st century.

Declining populations around the world is a huge problem. For Iran it’s no exception and maybe more so due to brain drain and population leaving the country. Either you race towards AI to automate as much of your economy as possible or you begin collapsing in a century.

Countries like USA are somewhat shielded from such things because of their high rate of immigration. But the need for skilled labor to replace retiring labor is still there.

This is a very troubling trend around the world that is not getting enough attention mostly because as humans we don’t care what happens to next generations. It’s not our “problem”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

Azerbaijan carrying out relatively large scale attacks on Armenia again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554883027842605057

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554806246058106880





Very good info graphic on the sheer amount of PGMs and support systems that Kaman-22 can carry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> the problem is that iran fertility rate is above 2, its around 2.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rate, total (births per woman) - Iran, Islamic Rep. | Data
> 
> 
> Fertility rate, total (births per woman) - Iran, Islamic Rep. from The World Bank: Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.worldbank.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i agree we have problem here , but look at the chart since 2012 it went up and now again it is coming down



Problem is that the World Bank is being vehemently contradicted by the Statistical Center of Iran. According to the latter, Iran's fertility rate in 2021 stood at a flimsy *1,71*. Read: an utter disaster spelling imminent doom.

https://www.al-monitor.com/originals/2022/05/khamenei-warns-iranians-danger-declining-birth-rate

As for the World Bank, this is the same institution that will publish a ridiculously undervalued, unrealistic GDP figure for Iran. Not to be trusted from an Iranian perspective.

As for incremental changes from year to year, they don't affect the big picture i.e. the broad tendency. Quite obviously the figure for any country's fertility rate is not going to stay exactly identical all the time. But fact is that Iran has firmly entered the danger zone, worse, she is now having a fertility rate that is catastrophically low. And this means either that the downward trend is curbed now or it will never be.



Hack-Hook said:


> that's what i say , its all short range measures can achieve , a short small raise and then coming down . we have time as our fertiluity rate is still around 2c, we must go after long term solution now ,10 years ago we went after short range solution and data is clear how effective they are



No serious and comprehensive package of efficient policy measures had been implemented thus far. It's only starting to take shape, on orders of the Supreme Leader and with an administration that isn't bent on challenging his guidelines, unlike the previous one.


----------



## sha ah

So if we are believe the Americans then several Russian delegations visited Iran to for an up close display for the Shahed 191 and Shahed 129






Shahed 191. This drone shows not only the extraordinary creativity but also just how industrious Iranian engineers are. They took arguably the most highly advanced stealth UAV on the world and made multiple variants of it in multiple variious proportional sizes that can not only be used for surveillance but also for precision strikes using PGMs. Iranian engineers even modified them so that they can be launched by simply pickup trucks











*



*

Shahed 129. Although this drone is an excellent UAV, with the latest variant being the Shahed 149 GAZA drone. Ukraine's contested airspace imo makes it unsuitable for mass usage by the Russians because of the price range, that's just in IMO although It's latest variant, the Gaza Shahed 149, is undeniably an excellent product indeed.











Iran also produces a large number of kamikaze drones, the most notorious of which are the Adabil 2 / Qasef-2k (Houthi designation). Using this drone this Houthis saturated the Aramco Aqaiq Kurais site, which was protected buy half a dozen Patriot SAM, including some of the newest variants, the PAC 3. Regardles they failed the Saudids lost half of their lost reserves.

The Ababil 2 / Qasef-2k IMO is a much better candidate for use in Ukraine's contested airspace
NOTE: Tajikistan, despite the risk of sanctions chose to begin a joint production facility with Iran to produce various variants of the Ababil 2






The Qasef 2k is the Houthi Variant of the Ababil-2










During the war in Ethiopia when the rebels were on the outskirts of the capital, Iranian drones like the Mojaher-6 helpled to turn tide. Another more cost effective option is the Ababal-5











Another interesting option for Russia is the Karrar interceptor drone, whose design is partially based on the 1970s-era Beechcraft MQM-107 Streaker target drone. Another testament to Iranian industriousness. Iran has reserve engineered this drone, modernized, its design, now uses lighter synthetic materials for its airframe. The drone itself has been turned into a Kamimaze drone and it can simultaneously launch an Iranian variant of the AIM-9 sidewinder using Iranian avionics and radar kits. It can even abort missions and parachute back back to bases if necessary .Quite remarkably ingenious. Imagine one of these shooting down a Bayraktar drone. It's quite capable since it's AIM 9 gives it a range of atleast 30-40 KM

The Kaman-12 is another cost effective option that can easily delivery PGM on targets without issue. The Kaman-22 is another option but against bcuz of the high risk of shoot down in Ukriane I would suggest the Kaman-12





Iran also produces a wide array of reconnaisancen drone of the Russians are own Orlon-10 stocks are depleted







The Iranian also produce several micro kamikazi drones

The Shahed 136 UAV is very desetructive and an be lauched from have a variety of platforms. It actually very much rresermbles the Russian KUB-BLA drone which is quite effective but against where Iranians military industry has also adapted to sanctions, Russia is just goingthrough the learning curb. This takes time and time in a war expected to last a few more more months is not something the Russians have at their disposal.

Iran Shahed 136






Russian Kalashkikov KUB-BLA UAV





Anyways the Russians IMO should stay away from the more flashier products in a highly contested airspace and stick to battle proven and cost effect models.

So at the end of the day my pick would by the Ababil 2 (Qasef 2K), Ababil 5, Mohajer 6 along with hundreds of drones strictly for surveillance and reconnaissance. What do you guys think ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554925591681552384

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> Problem is that the World Bank is being vehemently contradicted by the Statistical Center of Iran. According to the latter, Iran's fertility rate in 2021 stood at a flimsy *1,71*. Read: an utter disaster spelling imminent doom.
> 
> https://www.al-monitor.com/originals/2022/05/khamenei-warns-iranians-danger-declining-birth-rate
> 
> As for the World Bank, this is the same institution that will publish a ridiculously undervalued, unrealistic GDP figure for Iran. Not to be trusted from an Iranian perspective.
> 
> As for incremental changes from year to year, they don't affect the big picture i.e. the broad tendency. Quite obviously the figure for any country's fertility rate is not going to stay exactly identical all the time. But fact is that Iran has firmly entered the danger zone, worse, she is now having a fertility rate that is catastrophically low. And this means either that the downward trend is curbed now or it will never be.
> 
> 
> 
> No serious and comprehensive package of efficient policy measures had been implemented thus far. It's only starting to take shape, on orders of the Supreme Leader and with an administration that isn't bent on challenging his guidelines, unlike the previous one.



1.71 is hilarious. The current population is 88.52 Million which will soon be 90 Million. It would not have risen this quick if the rate was 1.71. The figure of 2.1-2.2 makes more sense based upon population growth.


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553886242730901505

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> 1.71 is hilarious. The current population is 88.52 Million which will soon be 90 Million. It would not have risen this quick if the rate was 1.71. The figure of 2.1-2.2 makes more sense based upon population growth.



It's not far fetched, since a current population figure of 88,5 million can indeed stem from a fertility rate of 1,71 in 1400. 1,71 and 2,1 will not make so much of a difference in terms of population growth, but will have drastically contrasting effects in terms of generational renewal and demographic ageing.

That 88,52 million figure is an estimate from a website which doesn't cite its sources when it comes to population figures, so we shouldn't consider it as a definitive fact. Also over the past year immigration from Afghanistan is said to have spiked once again, so some of the population growth is down to that influx.

Back to the fertility rate, so far we've basically seen an official figure from Iran herself versus an estimate of the World Bank, some of whose statistics about Iran such as GDP are known to be biased. In this case, bias would consist in covering up the extent of the demographic slump in order to hamper the urgently requires realization and mobilization of public institutions as well as of the Iranian public itself to counter the dangerous trend.

This is what the liberals are doing, minimizing the need for natalist efforts or discouraging these in various ways (denial of the seriousness of the situation, or fearmongering about the consequences of a completely unrealistic, Central African style demographic explosion etc). Needless to say, it's Iran's enemies that benefit from such narratives. At this point in time, any party repeating them is doing the enemy's bidding.

On the opposite end of the political spectrum, Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution seyyed Khamenei has issued a warning about the lacking dynamism of Iran's demography and called for corrective measures, which tells us something about the state of affairs given that the Leader is not one to ring alarm bells prematurely or unnecessarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Problem is that the World Bank is being vehemently contradicted by the Statistical Center of Iran. According to the latter, Iran's fertility rate in 2021 stood at a flimsy *1,71*. Read: an utter disaster spelling imminent doom.


1.71 don't add up with Iran population growth


----------



## Nevsky

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554925591681552384


Aliyev is totally losing the plot, I think soon Russia and Iran will have work to do in Azerbaijan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555085619545636867

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Nevsky said:


> Aliyev is totally losing the plot, I think soon Russia and Iran will have work to do in Azerbaijan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555085619545636867


The man is a thorn on the side for both countries, and something should be done about it. Acting hostile to both its Northern Southern and Western Neighbour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> Anyways the Russians IMO should stay away from the more flashier products in a highly contested airspace and stick to battle proven and cost effect models.
> 
> So at the end of the day my pick would by the Ababil 2 and Ababil 5 / Mohajer 6 along with hundreds of 136 for surveillance for reconnaisnance. What do you guys think ?"



Iran doesn't have battle proven drones... You wrote a long post without merit.

Here let me explain why.. Also I would like to add that Russia itself has more battle proven drones then Iran and better ones and that is me being completely honest.

What the Yemenis use are sucide drones that technically can't alter the conventional battlefield to their advantage meaning it does no benefit for them in the real time conventional battlefield it only serves as some sort of sneak attack on areas and that is only the ones that get thru other then that they are cheap toys that can't theorically alter a war zone conventional conflict.

I am not saying Iran doesn't have such Drones but until now Iran has not showchased these drones and lets separate facts from fiction you can hit facilitates with even home-made drone not a chellenge as they can even take off from within that country itself.

But what Russia seeks is drones that can alter things for them on the convetional battlefield something Iran has not showchased yet. Hence why I say Russia technically speaking has more formidble and battle proven drones that have actully achieved somewhat results in an conventional setting.

Again I am not saying Iran doesn't have these drones but we haven't seen it yet on display in any battle ground again don't confuse faciliates one of hits as conventional battlefield like the one Russia is currently engaged in across Eastern ukraine



SalarHaqq said:


> It's not far fetched, since a current population figure of 88,5 million can indeed stem from a 1400 fertility rate of 1,71. 1,71 and 2,1 will not make so much of a difference in terms of population growth, but will have drastically different effects in terms of generational renewal and demographic ageing.
> 
> That 88,52 million figure is an estimate from a website which doesn't cite its sources when it comes to population figures, so we shouldn't consider it a definitive fact yet. Also over the past year immigration from Afghanistan is said to have spiked once again.
> 
> Back to the fertility rate, so far we've basically seen an official figure from Iran herself versus an estimate of the World Bank, some of whose statistics about Iran such as GDP are known to be biased. In this case, bias would consist in covering up the extent of the demographic slump in order to hamper the urgently needed realization and mobilization of public institutions as well as of the Iranian public itself to counter the dangerous trend.
> 
> This is what the liberals are doing, minimizing the priority of natalist efforts or discouraging these in various ways (denial of the seriousness of the situation, or fearmongering about the consequences of a completely unrealistic, sub-Saharan style demographic explosion etc). Needless to say, it's Iran's enemies that benefit from such narratives.
> 
> On the opposite end of the political spectrum, Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution seyyed Khamenei has issued a warning about the lacking dynamism of Iran's demography and called for corrective measures, which tells us something about the state of affairs given that the Leader is not one to ring alarm bells prematurely or unnecessarily.



I agree with you here but also something to keep in mind is that the entire population is not correct precisely in Asia example I was in Kyrgyzstan once and the country claims to be 6.5mio but I swear to god it didn't felt like they were 6.5mio and my estimation would be 12-14mio which means around 8mio are discounted and that is a huge number..

The same case with Iran imho. Iran could technically be anywhere bertween 70 to 100mio and this is the same case in many Asian countries


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> Iran doesn't have battle proven drones... You wrote a long post without merit.
> 
> Here let me explain why.. Also I would like to add that Russia itself has more battle proven drones then Iran and better ones and that is me being completely honest.
> 
> What the Yemenis use are sucide drones that technically can't alter the conventional battlefield to their advantage meaning it does no benefit for them in the real time conventional battlefield it only serves as some sort of sneak attack on areas and that is only the ones that get thru other then that they are cheap toys that can't theorically alter a war zone conventional conflict.
> 
> I am not saying Iran doesn't have such Drones but until now Iran has not showchased show drones and lets separate facts from fiction you can hit facilitates with even home-made drone not a chellenge as they can even take off from within that country itself.
> 
> But what Russia seeks is drones that can alter things for them on the convetional battlefield something Iran has not showchased yet. Hence why I say Russia technically speaking has more formidble and battle proven drones that have actully achieved somewhat results in an conventional setting.
> 
> Again I am not saying Iran doesn't have these drones but we haven't seen it yet on display in any battle ground again don't confuse faciliates one of hits as conventional battlefield like the one Russia is currently engage in across Eastern ukraine


It doesn't work like that.

That's like saying every piece of equipment produced in EU countries is useless becausse they haven't fought a war yet to showcase it. Just because of piece of equipment is not used in real-life setting doesn't mean it doesn't have any merit. This is not how military field works at all. Most pieces of equipment ever designed goes unused.

It would be like saying Pakistani nuclear missiles are not battle hardened because they haven't been proven yet. Well, does it look like anyone wants to try to test Pakistan to see if those missiles actually work? No obviously not.

The merit is based on specifications of the equipment and the Russian drones are useful, but with many drawback and many have been shot down. But they are not even close to Iran with regards to both diversity of assets and inventories. As of today, Iran is ahead of Russia in this sector and getting some equipment from Iran would be helpful for this. Might not change the game, but it would certainly save many Russian soldiers who atleast have a recon drone watching their backs. They need UAVs to cover this enormous front line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Stryker1982 said:


> It doesn't work like that.
> 
> That's like saying every piece of equipment produced in EU countries is useless becausse they haven't fought a war yet to showcase it. Just because of piece of equipment is not used in real-life setting doesn't mean it doesn't have any merit. This is not how military field works at all. Most pieces of equipment ever designed goes unused.
> 
> It would be like saying Pakistani nuclear missiles are not battle hardened because they haven't been proven yet. Well, does it look like anyone wants to try to test Pakistan to see if those missiles actually work? No obviously not.
> 
> The merit is based on specifications of the equipment and the Russian drones are useful, but with many drawback and many have been shot down. But they are not even close to Iran with regards to both diversity of assets and inventories. As of today, Iran is ahead of Russia in this sector and getting some equipment from Iran would be helpful for this. Might not change the game, but it would certainly save many Russian soldiers who atleast have a recon drone watching their backs. They need UAVs to cover this enormous front line.



Not denying that the Iranians could potentially be ahead of the Russians in this field but I haven't seen that on display yet. Yes the Europeans have drones and so do the Americans. The American drones have been on the battlefield and have done somewhat decently compared to the Russian drones they achieved somewhat results but not the greatest.

Even Pakistan has multiple self-made drones but they are still unproven on real battleground. There is nothing negative in having the weapons but still not battle proven.

Hence why I say if Iran has superior drones to the Russian it is something we haven't seen yet and it could be a possibility not denying it


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> Not denying that the Iranians could potentially be ahead of the Russians in this field but I haven't seen that on display yet. Yes the Europeans have drones and so do the Americans. The American drones have been on the battlefield and have done somewhat decently compared to the Russian drones they achieved somewhat results but not the greatest.
> 
> Even Pakistan has multiple self-made drones but they are still unproven on real battleground. There is nothing negative in having the weapons but still not battle proven.
> 
> Hence why I say if Iran has superior drones to the Russian it is something we haven't seen yet and it could be a possibility not denying it



They can certainly do the job, when it comes to normal types of COIN operations, but I will concede that I am still not sure how it can carry itself in a very congested AD and EW environment. If the Pentagon finds evidence they are actually used/deployed, I will expect them to immediately start sending other types of AD systems from their inventory to Ukraine to counter them. 

But I expect it to be able to perform at the level of Russian UAVs if not greater, but in much greater numbers. Some will certainly be shot down, no hate just a statistical probability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Stryker1982 said:


> They can certainly do the job, when it comes to normal types of COIN operations, but I will concede that I am still not sure how it can carry itself in a very congested AD and EW environment. If the Pentagon finds evidence they are actually used/deployed, I will expect them to immediately start sending other types of AD systems from their inventory to Ukraine to counter them.
> 
> But I expect it to be able to perform at the level of Russian UAVs if not greater, but in much greater numbers. Some will certainly be shot down, no hate just a statistical probability.



I agree with you..

I will also like to add regarding Russia's war against Ukraine it played out how i envisioned it would play out. When you factor in the conventional probability there was never gonna be a roll over whereas the majority of the people were thinking Russia is just gonna come in and roll over.

We have seen conflicts since the last 20yrs but they have all somehow turned into drawn out, cagey affiars and prolonged conflicts that turn into conflicts of attration it was never by chance that thing mostly turn that way.

When you factor in the population of Ukraine 45mio vs 146mio Russians and you factor in that Ukraine is at home you will find yourself in a dog-fight regardless of all the advantages. Not to forget Ukraine is handsomely armed but even if they were not armed as well as they are now they could have still made it into a dog-fight and the battle lines would have been the same..

Alot of people don't factor in today what actully happens when I throw my army against 45mio population that are heavily armed? and how far can I roll over them? There is mathematic probability in wars.

I see Russia probably taking Donbass and perhaps pushing little bit further east perhaps reaching closer to the river but other then that they will be forced to accept long term ceasefires and wait for 10-15 years before going for the 2nd round again.

Hence Russia could only achieve a total capture of Ukraine in the next 70-90 years across as many as 4 wars with 15-20 years pause gaps


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> I agree with you..
> 
> I will also like to add regarding Russia's war against Ukraine it played out how i envisioned it would play out. When you factor in the conventional probability there was never gonna be a roll over whereas the majority of the people were thinking Russia is just gonna come in and roll over.
> 
> We have seen conflicts since the last 20yrs but they have all somehow turned into drawn out, cagey affiars and prolonged conflicts that turn into conflicts of attration it was never by chance that thing mostly turn that way.
> 
> When you factor in the population of Ukraine 45mio vs 146mio Russians and you factor in that Ukraine is at home you will find yourself in a dog-fight regardless of all the advantages. Not to forget Ukraine is handsomely armed but even if they were not armed as well as they are now they could have still made it into a dog-fight and the battle lines would have been the same..
> 
> Alot of people don't factor in today what actully happens when I throw my army against 45mio population that are heavily armed? and how far can I roll over them? There is mathematic probability in wars.
> 
> I see Russia probably taking Donbass and perhaps pushing little bit further east perhaps reaching closer to the river but other then that they will be forced to accept long term ceasefires and wait for 10-15 years before going for the 2nd round again.
> 
> Hence Russia could only achieve a total capture of Ukraine in the next 70-90 years across as many as 4 wars with 15-20 years pause gaps


I completely agree. Even if they managed to take Kiev in the first 3 days of the war, It wouldn't have ended the war, their were tens of thousands of troops deployed all over the country, with their line of communication in tact, and armed with expensive equipment. They can still operate from Lviv. If the UKR army collapsed, they'd still be dealing with an enormous 10 year insurgency but with equipment far better than Iraqi rebels had.

Blitz only worked in Iraq cause the land was purely flat and open desert, and Iraq had little weapons to defend themselves with. Really be oversight on Russia's part. Taking a country of 45 million is extremely difficult to managed, especially if even 30% of the country are motivated against you.

If Russia just focused on the Donbass from the start and expended there with all their firepower, they would have had much less casualties and equipment losses. As you say, they will have to bite piece by piece off over time. I think that is really the only way things can work this day an age. If Russia really suffered 20,000 casualties, I'd reckon most of it was suffered during the first few weeks of the war, where they really f-ed up. I doubt they are facing large casualties with this massive artillery advantage they have.

No longer you can just take a whole country over. Populations are far too large in every country now to seize all of it, you'd have to take a chunk out at a time and in size you can manage. A country like the UK who used to just walk into Egypt in 1950, can no longer enter a country of 102 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> 1.71 don't add up with Iran population growth



It adds up neatly. As indicated earlier, there's a chronological gap between decline in population growth and decline of the fertility rate, the former comes first. But once fertility is down for some years in a row, it's de facto impossible to make it rise again.

I must add that only optimistic estimates put replacement rate at 2,1. Others put it at 2,3 in fact.

The situation is more than dire for Iran and there's no question about it. Nor about the absolute urgency for a wide scale natalist government policy.


By the way, the Population Reference Bureau (PRB), a highly specialized non-governmental organization and research center supplying relevant statistics, has corroborated the official evaluation by the Statistical Center of Iran.

*Iran's fertility rate as of 1400 stood at 1,71*, a genuine catastrophe. Disaster is knocking at Iran's door, unless a boost is given to child births right away (in a few years, the window will close definitively).










TheImmortal said:


> economic growth/prosperity =/= higher birthrate



In fact there tends to be a correlation between economic prosperity / development on the one hand and fertility rate on the other, but in reverse order: greater development leads to lower fertility.






The above represents a basic finding in demographic studies.

The main cause behind the alarming demographic situation in Iran is the fact that people in Iran are enjoying elevated levels of development. Iran ranks among countries with high human development according to the United Nation's HDI (Human Development Index), and just a few positions away from the very high category.



TheImmortal said:


> For Iran it’s no exception and maybe more so due to brain drain and population leaving the country.



This not so much of a factor. For one, the more educated they are, the less children they tend to have. Then, Iran's emigration rate is relatively unimpressive in international comparison. In proportion to total population, more citizens have left countries such as south Korea (5,7 million emigrants for 52 million residents), France (3,5 million emigrants for 67 million residents), Turkey (6,5 million for 84-85 million residents) or Iceland (46500 for 366000 residents) than from Iran.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> So if we are believe the Americans then several Russian delegations visited Iran to for an up close display for the Shahed 191 and Shahed 129



Iran debunked this bit of US propaganda: the Russian delegation at the Kashan airfield was there in the framework of an army competition.

Source : https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1404579/


----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran debunked this bit of US propaganda: the Russian delegation at the Kashan airfield was there in the framework of an army competition.
> 
> Source : https://www.mashreghnews.ir/news/1404579/


Indeed, Mr. Azarmehr has stated it is unlikely that Iran will part with the more advanced drones, unless Russia is willing to be equally nice in terms of other tech. Anyway, the suicide drones and the mohajer/ababil types and karrars are what Russia needs more than anything right now.

On a separate note, if the post limit is still in effect, I'll update on my profile otherwise I'll start posting more again.






Interesting these two have aligned; I very much like TYT on their positions regarding domestic US politics and sometimes on foreign politics and nearly agree completely with Dana on Iran related matters and sometimes on his takes on other subjects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Turkey's foreign policies be like

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
9


----------



## WudangMaster

SalarHaqq said:


> Which post limit?


It was a system glitch last weekend affecting me and Drmeson and Jauk and few others that seems to be fixed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

BigMelatonin said:


> Azerbaijan carrying out relatively large scale attacks on Armenia again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554883027842605057


No, there is no military operation against Armenia. The fact that Iranians are writing such messages shows both their level of awareness about the issue and the fact that they are under the manipulation of which influence groups.

This so called NK defense army is not a legitimate force that can legally be present on de jure Azerbaijani soil. Additionally none of the trilateral agreement signees do not recognize NKR or Artsakh as a legal body. Thus any Armenian wearing a uniform is either a member of Armenian forces, which shouldn't be present in NK, or a rogue element, which is also illegal.

The said military operation takes place within the territory of Azerbaijan. There isnt any military operation against the territory of Armenia.

Armenia's efforts to establish a military element on the territory of Azerbaijan through illegal terrorist organizations will not be allowed. If Armenia abides by the agreements it has signed, there will be no tension in the region.


----------



## sha ah

Haven't seen Iranian drone do that yet...











I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Russians can build decent models of drones but the recent western sanctions will take some time to adapt to. Iran has already adapted and the fact that Iran has gotten its hands on the most advanced UAVS in the world, even ones that the US will not export to Israel, have propelled Iran's UAV industry forward by leaps and bounds. It is what it is.



Battlion25 said:


> Not denying that the Iranians could potentially be ahead of the Russians in this field but I haven't seen that on display yet. Yes the Europeans have drones and so do the Americans. The American drones have been on the battlefield and have done somewhat decently compared to the Russian drones they achieved somewhat results but not the greatest.
> 
> Even Pakistan has multiple self-made drones but they are still unproven on real battleground. There is nothing negative in having the weapons but still not battle proven.
> 
> Hence why I say if Iran has superior drones to the Russian it is something we haven't seen yet and it could be a possibility not denying it












Russia to launch satellite on behalf of Iran with unprecedented spying capabilities


***




www.haaretz.com




Report: Russia to Launch Satellite on Behalf of Iran With Unprecedented Spying Capabilities​Moscow will launch the Kanopus-V satellite system, a Russian-made satellite allowing for near-uninterrupted monitoring of large swaths of land, including sites in Israel and the Gulf, Western officials told the Washington Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Battlion25 said:


> Not denying that the Iranians could potentially be ahead of the Russians in this field but I haven't seen that on display yet. Yes the Europeans have drones and so do the Americans. The American drones have been on the battlefield and have done somewhat decently compared to the Russian drones they achieved somewhat results but not the greatest.
> 
> Even Pakistan has multiple self-made drones but they are still unproven on real battleground. There is nothing negative in having the weapons but still not battle proven.
> 
> Hence why I say if Iran has superior drones to the Russian it is something we haven't seen yet and it could be a possibility not denying it


Your posts on this subject are contradictory and without purpose. If you don't know then let's not post negatively. Conjecture is great but must be on SOME basis of reason rather than 'I don't know this or that'.

BTW, your banner statement 'Iran doesn't have battle proven drones' got you in immediate trouble since it is manifestly not true. Iranian systems engage with the US on an hourly basis and have been in combat in the Imposed War ('80s !!), Syria, Yemen, Lebanon, Saudi, and many more. Not to mention the Russians, Ethiopians, and Tajiks have asked for many of these 'unproven' systems. See?

So it doesn't matter if you attempted to correct yourself in some obscure corner of your post or some random follow up post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

jauk said:


> Your posts on this subject are contradictory and without purpose. If you don't know then let's not post negatively. Conjecture is great but must be on SSOME basis rather than 'I don't know this or that'. BTW, your banner statement 'Iran doesn't have battle proven drones' got you in immediate trouble since it not true. It doesn't matter if you corrected it in some obscure corner f your post or some random follow up post.



I was not really corrected tho because I didn't say anything out of line to begin with.. I was speaking about battle proven drones and you must understand first the definition.. I was not talking about I hit a car or house with drone but I altered a battlefield kind of drone on the conventional level.. Russia is currently engaged in conventional war across the Eastern Ukraine.. Without obviously denying that Iran may not or may have better drones then the Russians but it is something that has not been displayed or seen by the weapon enthusiasts like me all tho I am aware of all the types of drones but some have not been displayed or have seen in performance


----------



## jauk

Battlion25 said:


> I was not really corrected tho because I didn't say anything out of line to begin with.. I was speaking about battle proven drones and you must understand first the definition.. I was not talking about I hit a car or house with drone but I altered a battlefield kind of drone on the conventional level.. Russia is currently engaged in conventional war across the Eastern Ukraine.. Without obviously denying that Iran may not or may have better drones then the Russians but it is something that has not been displayed or seen by the weapon enthusiasts like me all tho I am aware of all the types of drones but some have not been displayed or have seen in performance


Uh huh


----------



## _Nabil_

Sardar Azmoun; ‘Iranian Messi’


TEHRAN, Aug. 04 (MNA) – Iran national football team forward Sardar Azmoun has been dubbed the "Iranian Lionel Messi". The striker is also considered the most decorated Iranian player in European leagues.




en.mehrnews.com





Is Azmoun really good as described in the article?


----------



## Stryker1982

_Nabil_ said:


> Sardar Azmoun; ‘Iranian Messi’
> 
> 
> TEHRAN, Aug. 04 (MNA) – Iran national football team forward Sardar Azmoun has been dubbed the "Iranian Lionel Messi". The striker is also considered the most decorated Iranian player in European leagues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.mehrnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Azmoun really good as described in the article?


Good, but not that good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The Russians have have decent models of drones but again when have they done this ?






or this in a real world enviroment. Keep in mind the site was protected by 6 PATRIOT SAM batteries, some the latest variant, the PAC-3. And these aren't the best drones in Iran's arsenal.






Now, it takes time to adapt to western sanctions. Iran's military industrial complex has adapted and is relatively sanctions proof. For the Russians it will take time to adapt. That is time that they don't have in a war that might last only another 4-6 months.



Battlion25 said:


> I was not really corrected tho because I didn't say anything out of line to begin with.. I was speaking about battle proven drones and you must understand first the definition.. I was not talking about I hit a car or house with drone but I altered a battlefield kind of drone on the conventional level.. Russia is currently engaged in conventional war across the Eastern Ukraine.. Without obviously denying that Iran may not or may have better drones then the Russians but it is something that has not been displayed or seen by the weapon enthusiasts like me all tho I am aware of all the types of drones but some have not been displayed or have seen in performance


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Now, it takes time to adapt to western sanctions. Iran's military industrial complex has adapted and is relatively sanctions proof. For the Russians it will take time to adapt. That is time that they don't have in a war that might last only another 4-6 months.


unless we produce our semiconductors we are not sanction proof . if tomorrow china jump over the sanction wagon , we will have problem producing our weapons. thats our Achilles heel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

@QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq ..guys you are in Iran..is this news about banning women from ads true..the ice cream ad..it is all over news out side Iran..


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq ..guys you are in Iran..is this news about banning women from ads true..the ice cream ad..it is all over news out side Iran..


don't knew , i don't watch advertisement on TV as soon as they come i change the channel . but were you heard that ?


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> don't knew , i don't watch advertisement on TV as soon as they come i change the channel . but were you heard that ?


It is all over ..just google Iran bans woman in ads or go to midle east thread..the video is there


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq ..guys you are in Iran..is this news about banning women from ads true..the ice cream ad..it is all over news out side Iran..


well i went and looked at it , it seems last month an Ice-cream maker used this in an advertisement (its just an screenshot of the advertisement)





after it culture ministery say according to laws utilitarian use of men, women and children in advertisement according to laws is forbidden .
well guess what happened as every where you can find fools and retards a guy in Karaj went and write this letter to an art institutes that provided actors and actresses for advertisement and in it wrote use of women in advertisement is forbidden





after this the medias went berserk
the exact manifestation of "*یک دیوانه سنگی به چاه می اندازد که صد عاقل نمی توانند بیرون بیاورند*"
"a mad person throw a stone in a well that 100 learned man cant remove it"



aryobarzan said:


> It is all over ..just google Iran bans woman in ads or go to midle east thread..the video is there


If you like you can see the advertisement here




__





آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com





I must admit the company a little lacked foresight for this advertisement . by the way the competing companies produce better ice-cream than this certain company


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> well i went and looked at it , it seems last month an Ice-cream maker used this in an advertisement (its just an screenshot of the advertisement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after it culture ministery say according to laws utilitarian use of men, women and children in advertisement according to laws is forbidden .
> well guess what happened as every where you can find fools and retards a guy in Karaj went and write this letter to an art institutes that provided actors and actresses for advertisement and in it wrote use of women in advertisement is forbidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after this the medias went berserk
> the exact manifestation of "*یک دیوانه سنگی به چاه می اندازد که صد عاقل نمی توانند بیرون بیاورند*"
> "a mad person throw a stone in a well that 100 learned man cant remove it"
> 
> 
> If you like you can see the advertisement here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aparat.com


Thanks for the background info...I suppose no one has bothered to clarify this higher up in the government..It is now placing Iran in the same category as Taliban ...Raisi has brought with him some very represive elements of fundedmentalist Islam..Mulah Khalkhali types that will imprint Iran with their backward views for many decades..


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq ..guys you are in Iran..is this news about banning women from ads true..the ice cream ad..it is all over news out side Iran..


آبرو برای کشور نذاشتند دیگه
کشور افتاده دست یه مشت حیوون خر مذهبی که از عصر جهالت اومدن

بعد می‌گن مردم چرا به امثال روحانی رای می‌دن
تا این مملکت از نکبت و آفت خر مذهبی‌ها رها نشه آش همینه و کاسه همین​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zectech

Read this article:


Hezbollah News: Is Putin Jewish?​ 
by Adam Eliyahu Berkowitz | Aug 12, 2016 | Middle East




Russian President Vladimir Putin (R) and Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu meeting in the Kremlin in Moscow. (Photo: Kobi Gideon/GPO/FLASH90)


A Lebanese news service made the shocking claim this week: the Russian President Vladmir Putin‘s increasingly close ties with Israel are because he is Jewish. On Tuesday, reporter Sami Kleib wrote an article titled, “Putin’s Jewishness: Does it serve the Arabs and Syria?”. The article appeared in _As-Safir_, a leading Arabic-language pro-Hezbollah daily newspaper based in Beirut.

The article notes the frequent meetings between Putin and Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and the increase in economic ties and military cooperation between their countries. Other proof cited was Israel choosing not to join in international sanctions against Russia when they annexed the Crimea, and the cooperation that has prevented confrontations between the IDF and Russian forces operating in Syria. The report suggests that this growing friendliness may lead to Russia not fulfilling its promise to transfer the advanced S-300 anti-aircraft systems to Iran.
The report goes on to describe Putin’s close personal ties with Jews while growing. Several of these childhood friends have remained close to the Russian leader, becoming wealthy as a result. These personal ties are also credited with the recent and unprecedented religious tolerance for Judaism in Russia. Putin frequently participates in Jewish ceremonies on an official basis and is close with leaders of the Jewish community.




Russian President Vladimir Putin with Russia’s Chief Rabbi Berl Lazar lights a menorah during the Jewish Hanukkah holiday. (Photo: Kremlin.ru/ Wiki Commons)








Putin wrote extensively about his childhood experiences with Jews in his autobiography published in 2000. His boxing coach, a surrogate father-figure to Putin, was an observant Jew

_Algemeiner_ speculated that the As-Safir report was based on a number of conspiracy websites that claimed Putin’s childhood among the Jews of his community was due to his actually being Jewish. Though no proof is offered, _Debatepolitics_ made the startling claim that Putin’s grandparents, maternal and paternal, were Jewish. It followed this with a statement that was disturbingly racist.



> “Just look at Putin’s face and ears closely; he is no more a Christian than Benjamin Netanyahu. He is just another crypto Jew, having conveniently converted to Orthodox Christianity. How convenient.”



The As-Safir report notesdthe significant immigration of Russian Jews to Israel as one of the factors in the growing closer ties between the two countries. Russian Israelis, under Russian-Jewish Minister of Defense Avigdor Lieberman, fighting against Arabs in the IDF is a point of concern raised by the article.

In a claim disturbingly similar to the anti-Semitic manifesto, _Protocols of the Elders of Zion,_ the report claims that due to the leader’s benevolence, Jews are taking over the finance and media in Russia.
Source:








Hezbollah News: Is Putin Jewish?


A Lebanese news service made the shocking claim this week: the Russian President Vladmir Putin's increasingly close ties with Israel are because he is Jewish.




www.israel365news.com




*
Then watch these videos spoken by zionists about Putin:*



Jewish Grandmother of Putin







__





Putin and Jews






www.bitchute.com


----------



## TheImmortal

__





Institute for the Study of War


Ukrainian officials confirmed that Russia is using Iranian-provided drones in Ukraine. Advisor to the Ukrainian President’s Office, Oleksiy Arestovych, stated on August 5 that Iran handed 46 drones over to Russia and that the Ukrainian government has a




www.understandingwar.org





ISW quoting Ukrainian officials says that Russia has begun using Iranian drones including older gen S-129 drones. According to report 46 drones of various kinds have been handed over to Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555778630164582400


----------



## sha ah

Why the S-129 though ? It in a contested airspace wouldn't more cost effective and expendable drones like the Ababil-2 (Qasef-2k) or Ababil 5 or Mojaher 6 make more sense ? I'm confused



TheImmortal said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute for the Study of War
> 
> 
> Ukrainian officials confirmed that Russia is using Iranian-provided drones in Ukraine. Advisor to the Ukrainian President’s Office, Oleksiy Arestovych, stated on August 5 that Iran handed 46 drones over to Russia and that the Ukrainian government has a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.understandingwar.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISW quoting Ukrainian officials says that Russia has begun using Iranian drones including older gen S-129 drones. According to report 46 drones of various kinds have been handed over to Russians.


----------



## sha ah

Iran does produce semiconductors, not even close to world class quality, like anything Taiwan produces, but most household appliances, average electronics, even ballistic missiles do not require the best of the best. In any case you can always stack semi conductors if the power produced from one is not sufficient for your needs. 

Right now the way things are going, it doesn't appear as if Sino-American relations are heading in a positive direction anytime soon. The Chinese are actually dumping their American assets ASAP. No Chinese bailout this time if there's a recession.



Hack-Hook said:


> unless we produce our semiconductors we are not sanction proof . if tomorrow china jump over the sanction wagon , we will have problem producing our weapons. thats our Achilles heel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Why the S-129 though ? It in a contested airspace wouldn't more cost effective and expendable drones like the Ababil-2 (Qasef-2k) or Ababil 5 or Mojaher 6 make more sense ? I'm confused


Right now, they need a platform in large numbers that can provide reconnaissance at a relatively safe distance to cover this large front line. UCAVs are useful, but it will never compete with the firepower of artillery, and they need to find the targets with S-129 and use artillery instead. Risk of losing the aircraft as well if you approach for a strike. Apparently S-129 has better optics than MH6 or Ababil-5

Take off with no bombs, or have a fuel tanks, and have 46 recon UAVs watch as safely as possible, for targets. Or apporach with 2 bombs and hit your targets but risk losing your UAV as well. I think these UAVs should be used to complement/support Russian Arty corps, rather than try to operate as a UCAV and completely solo oriented


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Iran does produce semiconductors, not even close to world class quality, like anything Taiwan produces, but most household appliances, average electronics, even ballistic missiles do not require the best of the best. In any case you can always stack semi conductors if the power produced from one is not sufficient for your needs.
> 
> Right now the way things are going, it doesn't appear as if Sino-American relations are heading in a positive direction anytime soon. The Chinese are actually dumping their American assets ASAP. No Chinese bailout this time if there's a recession.


not an acceptable excuse. semi conductor are the base of all new technologies , have you forget how much we had problem to produce car ECU's even their radio and recorders several years ego ? without the ability to produce industrial level semiconductors you are not truly independent.
we started to produce simple semiconductors (like transistors and ICs )at Sa-Iran at the time of khatami but later the next governments in their infinite wisdom decided its cheaper to import it frtom russia and that action nearly destroyed Sa'Iran . but intrestingly in an industry like car industry which by no mean is as important they decided to fully support the corrupt car manufacturers on drinking people blood and never applied that reason , guess why


----------



## sha ah

Iran does produce some semi conductors, again, not nearly anything close to Taiwan quality but remember in the 80's when Iran began producing missiles, air defense systems and drones ? Some people thought Iran would never be able to achieve anything. Even the Russians are investing billions into the industry now. It will take time but everything starts somewhere.













sha ah said:


> Iran does produce semiconductors, not even close to world class quality, like anything Taiwan produces, but most household appliances, average electronics, even ballistic missiles do not require the best of the best. In any case you can always stack semi conductors if the power produced from one is not sufficient for your needs.
> 
> Right now the way things are going, it doesn't appear as if Sino-American relations are heading in a positive direction anytime soon. The Chinese are actually dumping their American assets ASAP. No Chinese bailout this time if there's a recession.





Hack-Hook said:


> not an acceptable excuse. semi conductor are the base of all new technologies , have you forget how much we had problem to produce car ECU's even their radio and recorders several years ego ? without the ability to produce industrial level semiconductors you are not truly independent.
> we started to produce simple semiconductors (like transistors and ICs )at Sa-Iran at the time of khatami but later the next governments in their infinite wisdom decided its cheaper to import it frtom russia and that action nearly destroyed Sa'Iran . but intrestingly in an industry like car industry which by no mean is as important they decided to fully support the corrupt car manufacturers on drinking people blood and never applied that reason , guess why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq ..guys you are in Iran..is this news about banning women from ads true..the ice cream ad..it is all over news out side Iran..



Don't know about the supposed ban. All I will say, however, is this: the advert is not conforming to our Iranian culture and traditions, given that they stress modesty, decency, _hayā, nāmus_. Pay attention to how I state Iranian culture, not just Islamic principles (these of course too). We could add Zoroastrian values to the list, it would hold every bit as true.

For this production very clearly consists in suggestive pornography, no more and no less. From starts to finish, it metaphorically depicts a sexual act as well as foregoing flirtations, by replacing a male sexual organ with an ice cream bar. The female's winking to the suggested sidecar passenger (incarnated by the ice cream cooler), her look down (as if onto the sexual organ of the man) and then up (since there's nothing on the seat at that elevation, what else is the target of her glance supposed to be other than the imaginary man's face?), the fact that she stops the car in a deserted place, her extreme libidinous looks, the very meaningful body language and gestures, and of course the way in which she consumes the product - no normal person under regular circumstances will eat an ice-cream this way, and you and I both know which sexual practice it is supposed to simulate.

Another thing to be aware of about this shameful piece, it's part of a series of adverts manufactured by foreign companies for distribution on "social media" exclusively. Since they would never receive authorization for screening on national television, and since many of these are deliberately trespassing the limits of decency as well as violating Iranian laws, especially due to their sexualized nature, this is the apparent loophole their authors are attempting to exploit. It also shows us how foreign capitalist corporations are involved knee deep in the organized cultural subversion of Iranian society, in the effort to uproot and destroy Iranian families, to corrupt Iranian youth etc, orchestrated by the zio-American empire and its traitorous local collaborators. The clip in question is not that new and was met with protests from great numbers of Iranian citizens right upon its release.

So I think we should be in agreement about the implicit but highly obvious sexual nature of this advert. Now like it or not, our culture strictly confines sexuality to the private sphere; we don't talk sex in public, we don't accomplish sexually laden acts in front of strangers and _nā-mahram _folk including relatives. It has been so before the arrival of Islam as well. We don't want this rampant and crushing sexualization of the social sphere characteristic of freemason- and zionist-controled western regimes, which is a direct threat to the mental well being of our children as well, to be introduced in Islamic Iran. I don't want my children or grandchildren to be bombarded with pornography and sexually oriented material every time they turn on the TV, every time they go out, every time they listen to a piece of music etc. Do you?

This doesn't make us "Taleban". They weren't doing this in the west either - prior to the so-called "sexual revolution" of the 1950's, which in fact was the result of a carefully planned and executed social engineering effort by the powers-to-be, amplified by the impact of the so-called student protests of 1968 along with so-called "cultural Marxism" and Freudo-Marxism, both of which represent a complete perversion of Karl Marx's revolutionary outlook by the way. Now, would you label the westerners of 60-70 years ago as "Taleban" because they wouldn't allow suggestive pornography in adverts? I doubt it.

It also has nothing to do with being religious or irreligious. Contrary to what some seem to believe, owing to an insufficiently informed, binary view of things, fervently religious people are by far not the only ones to oppose this degenerate social-cultural order imposed onto nations by western-based globalist oligarchs, by the international financial mafia, by masonic lodges and zionists. Those assuming otherwise should research present time conservative currents in the same west they tend to admire, and they'd realize there are all sorts of individuals in those movements including outright atheists.

Heck, even the intelligent left, the one which understands Marx correctly is largely on the same page as us in this regard. Because it can see how the capital, how Wall Street since 1945 is no longer on the side of social and cultural conservatism but on the contrary, is methodically promoting savage societal liberalism and deconstruction of traditional values. Hence why the conservative family father of old, with at least an outward attachment to religion has definitively given way to the figure of the pro-LGBT boho bourgeois in the new millennium.

A Marxian thinker who beautifully theorized this is the French philosopher and sociologist Michel Clouscard, who was noted for a powerful critique of what he termed libertarian liberalism (as opposed to the socially conservative liberalism read capitalism of the 19th and early 20th centuries). Clouscard to me is simply one of the brightest thinkers of the past century.







A key concept he introduced was that of capitalism of seduction, explaining how post-WW2 capitalists started favoring a model based on cultural permissiveness. In the sense that the act of consumption itself became similar to the satisfaction of a sexual desire, that the new consumer goods released by capitalists were marketed as "cool" and "sexy", appealing to the rebellious youth (like denim trousers etc), that advertising strategies increasingly delved into eroticism, nowadays even explicit or suggestive pornography.

To my knowledge Clouscard's publications, quite astonishingly, haven't been translated into English (I wonder why... not), but those who wish to widen their intellectual horizon really, and I mean really ought to read the following paper discussing the work of this brilliant author:









Michel Clouscard, The Capitalism of Seduction – Rébellion 46 – February 2011


At the end of the 1970s, Michel Clouscard debuted an analysis of the phenomena arising from triumphant liberalism. His approach was clearly a response to the PCF’s (then locked into a dogmati…




institutenr.org





In truth, what we're witnessing today is an existential battle between those who believe in either a traditionally rooted religion or who believe in natural law (the latter can be agnostics, atheists etc) on the one hand, and those who don't and will automatically embrace whatever the west's ruling elites, capitalists and their local fifth columns will introduce in terms of cultural standards on the other hand.

Back to Iran, I'm still to read up on what decision was taken and by which institution since in most cases like these, narratives peddled by the western-dominated mainstream media happen to be non-factual and fallacious. In my view there needs to be a law that prohibits sexual references and simulated sexual acts in media productions in Iran; this would seem more efficient than banning females from appearing in audiovisual advertising. Again this seems extremely urgent to me, since liberals in the Iranian film industry have sneakily started injecting inappropriate sexual innuendo into productions such as TV series watched by a large amount of viewers including children (in one comedy series, an implied joke about the length of male genitals could even be witnessed a few years ago).

So if Iranian authorities truly take the necessary steps to put an end to this dangerous trend, I will salute it a million times. If they take the required measures, ya haqq. I see two issues: one, authorities have tended to become a little soft in these matters. And second, too many laws and regulations in Iran are hardly being enforced in practice. Let's hope something will be done in this regard, and soon. Prayers offered and fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Iran does produce some semi conductors, again, not nearly anything close to Taiwan quality but remember in the 80's when Iran began producing missiles, air defense systems and drones ? Some people thought Iran would never be able to achieve anything. Even the Russians are investing billions into the industry now. It will take time but everything starts somewhere.


it take us 30 year to master missile building and we didn't master it entirely . Sa'Iran wanted to produce semi conductor production more than 20 years ago and they started a pilot production line , it was shut down by corrupt official just like how corrupt official destroyed Canada ability to build its own aircraft . if they didn't do that today our semiconductor industry at least had the ability in level of Mikron Group and Russia. but what , they now understand their mistake or maybe even not
that facility belong to armed force , civilian sector still prefer to buy it from foreign sources .

by the way are you awatre 17 years ago we designed a processor and processing core more advanced than what russia managed to do 9 years ago. the only problem our company was not supported and russian comapany was supported by government , as the reason our company bankrupted and Russian built 3 more cpu since. you think how long it take us to catch up with them after that act of treason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Hamas doesn't seem to be launching nearly as many missiles this time. Not nearly as much damage being witnessed in Israel, but still some.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556027939082444804

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555877202423586816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555965185109770240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555856796673343488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555835798217449472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555939050351099904


https://twitter.com/ashir_maor/status/1556011166882828288


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Institute for the Study of War
> 
> 
> Ukrainian officials confirmed that Russia is using Iranian-provided drones in Ukraine. Advisor to the Ukrainian President’s Office, Oleksiy Arestovych, stated on August 5 that Iran handed 46 drones over to Russia and that the Ukrainian government has a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.understandingwar.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISW quoting Ukrainian officials says that Russia has begun using Iranian drones including older gen S-129 drones. According to report 46 drones of various kinds have been handed over to Russians.





sha ah said:


> Why the S-129 though ? It in a contested airspace wouldn't more cost effective and expendable drones like the Ababil-2 (Qasef-2k) or Ababil 5 or Mojaher 6 make more sense ? I'm confused



ISW = neoconservative outlet. Its reporting on the war in Ukraine has been comical. Since the beginning of the conflict, it has been fantasizing about catastrophic Russian "setbacks" and powerful Ukrainian "counter-offensives".

Also the Ukrainian official who made the statement is none other than Arestovych, who is hardly taken seriously other than by those who buy into the Kiev regime's propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554925591681552384



Nothing from sartip Heydari about the conflict in the southern Caucasus during the past 16 days.

See: https://ana.press/fa/search/5/-1/-1/20/امیر سرتیپ کیومرث حیدری

So it's fake news, or an old statement misleadingly portrayed as recent. Unbelievable how full of bogus reports these so-called social media are. My suggestion is, we should all try and verify anything we find there before sharing (personally I never use them).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> @QWECXZ @Hack-Hook @SalarHaqq ..guys you are in Iran..is this news about banning women from ads true..the ice cream ad..it is all over news out side Iran..





QWECXZ said:


> آبرو برای کشور نذاشتند دیگه
> کشور افتاده دست یه مشت حیوون خر مذهبی که از عصر جهالت اومدن
> 
> بعد می‌گن مردم چرا به امثال روحانی رای می‌دن
> تا این مملکت از نکبت و آفت خر مذهبی‌ها رها نشه آش همینه و کاسه همین​





SalarHaqq said:


> Don't know about the supposed ban. All I will say, however, is this: the advert is not conforming to our Iranian culture and traditions, given that they stress modesty, decency, _hayā, nāmus_. Pay attention to how I state Iranian culture, not just Islamic principles (these of course too). We could add Zoroastrian values to the list, it would hold every bit as true.
> 
> For this production very clearly consists in suggestive pornography, no more and no less. From starts to finish, it metaphorically depicts a sexual act as well as foregoing flirtations, by replacing a male sexual organ with an ice cream bar. The female's winking to the suggested sidecar passenger (incarnated by the ice cream cooler), her look down (as if onto the sexual organ of the man) and then up (since there's nothing on the seat at that elevation, what else is the target of her glance supposed to be other than the imaginary man's face?), the fact that she stops the car in a deserted place, her extreme libidinous looks, the very meaningful body language and gestures, and of course the way in which she consumes the product - no normal person under regular circumstances will eat an ice-cream this way, and you and I both know which sexual practice it is supposed to simulate.
> 
> Another thing to be aware of about this shameful piece, it's part of a series of adverts manufactured by foreign companies for distribution on "social media" exclusively. Since they would never receive authorization for screening on national television, and since many of these are deliberately trespassing the limits of decency as well as violating Iranian laws, especially due to their sexualized nature, this is the apparent loophole their authors are attempting to exploit. It also shows us how foreign capitalist corporations are involved knee deep in the organized cultural subversion of Iranian society, in the effort to uproot and destroy Iranian families, to corrupt Iranian youth etc, orchestrated by the zio-American empire and its traitorous local collaborators. The clip in question is not that new and was met with protests from great numbers of Iranian citizens right upon its release.
> 
> So I think we should be in agreement about the implicit but highly obvious sexual nature of this advert. Now like it or not, our culture strictly confines sexuality to the private sphere; we don't talk sex in public, we don't accomplish sexually laden acts in front of strangers and _nā-mahram _folk including relatives. It has been so before the arrival of Islam as well. We don't want this rampant and crushing sexualization of the social sphere characteristic of freemason- and zionist-controled western regimes, which is a direct threat to the mental well being of our children as well, to be introduced in Islamic Iran. I don't want my children or grandchildren to be bombarded with pornography and sexually oriented material every time they turn on the TV, every time they go out, every time they listen to a piece of music etc. Do you?
> 
> This doesn't make us "Taleban". They weren't doing this in the west either - prior to the so-called "sexual revolution" of the 1950's, which in fact was the result of a carefully planned and executed social engineering effort by the powers-to-be, amplified by the impact of the so-called student protests of 1968 along with so-called "cultural Marxism" and Freudo-Marxism, both of which represent a complete perversion of Karl Marx's revolutionary outlook by the way. Now, would you label the westerners of 60-70 years ago as "Taleban" because they wouldn't allow suggestive pornography in adverts? I doubt it.
> 
> It also has nothing to do with being religious or irreligious. Contrary to what some seem to believe, owing to an insufficiently informed, binary view of things, fervently religious people are by far not the only ones to oppose this degenerate social-cultural order imposed onto nations by western-based globalist oligarchs, by the international financial mafia, by masonic lodges and zionists. Those assuming otherwise should research present time conservative currents in the same west they look up to in various ways, and they'd realize there are all sorts of individuals in those movements including outright atheists.
> 
> Heck, even the intelligent left, the one which understands Marx correctly is largely on the same page as us in this regard. Because it can see how the capital, how Wall Street since the end of WW2 is no longer on the side of social and cultural conservatism but on the contrary, is methodically promoting savage societal liberalism and deconstruction of traditional values. Hence why the conservative family father of old, with at least an outward attachment to religion has definitively given way to the figure of the pro-LGBT boho bourgeois in the new millennium.
> 
> A Marxian thinker who beautifully theorized this is the French philosopher and sociologist Michel Clouscard, who was noted for a powerful critique of what he termed libertarian liberalism (as opposed to the socially conservative liberalism read capitalism of the 19th and early 20th centuries). Clouscard to me is simply one of the brightest thinkers of the past century.
> 
> View attachment 868579
> 
> 
> A key concept he introduced was that of capitalism of seduction, explaining how post-WW2 capitalists started favoring a model based on cultural permissivity. In the sense that the act of consumption itself became similar to the satisfaction of a sexual desire, that the new consumer goods released by capitalists were marketed as "cool" and "sexy", appealing to the rebellious youth (like denim trousers etc), that advertising strategies increasingly delved into eroticism, nowadays even explicit or suggestive pornography.
> 
> To my knowledge Clouscard's publications, quite astonishingly, haven't been translated into English (I wonder why... not), but those who wish to widen their intellectual horizon really, and I mean really ought to read the following paper discussing the work of this brilliant author:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michel Clouscard, The Capitalism of Seduction – Rébellion 46 – February 2011
> 
> 
> At the end of the 1970s, Michel Clouscard debuted an analysis of the phenomena arising from triumphant liberalism. His approach was clearly a response to the PCF’s (then locked into a dogmati…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> institutenr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In truth, what we're witnessing today is an existential battle between those who believe in either a traditionally rooted religion or in natural law (who can be agnostics, atheists etc) on the one hand, and those who don't and will automatically follow whatever the west's ruling elites, capitalists and their local fifth columns will introduce in terms of cultural standards on the other hand.
> 
> Back to Iran, I'm still to read up on what decision was taken and by which institution since in most cases like these, narratives peddled by the western-dominated mainstream media happen to be non-factual and fallacious. In my view there needs to be a law that prohibits sexual references and simulated sexual acts in media productions in Iran; this would seem more efficient than simply banning females from appearing in audiovisual advertising. Again this seems extremely urgent to me, since liberals in the Iranian film industry have sneakily started injecting inappropriate sexual innuendo into productions such as TV series watched by a large amount of viewers including children (in one comedy series, an implied joke about the length of male genitals could even be seen a few years ago).
> 
> So if Iranian authorities truly take the necessary steps to put an end to this dangerous trend, I will salute it a million times. If they take the required measures, ya haqq. I see two issues: one, authorities have tended to become a little soft in these matters. And two, too many laws and regulations in Iran are hardly being enforced in practice. Let's hope something will be done in this regard, and soon. Prayers offered and fingers crossed!



a detailed answer to the news and what really the order was in this post








Iran bans women from appearing in ads after controversial ice cream commercial


Based



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

There are now multiple articles online stating that Russia is already using Iran's Shahed-129 in Ukraine.They all seem to stem from an ISW article claiming that Iran has handed Russia 46 drones.

One article also claims that one that Iran is trading drones to Russia partially in exchange for SU-35.

Again it would make sense for Iran to trade drone to Russia and to use them as partial payments for flankers. That could actually be feasible. But in a heavily contested airspace, why the Shahed-129. It'll be shot down as easily as the TB-2. 

In such an airspace Russia would be better off with the Ababil-2, Ababil-5, Mohajer-6. Because for the price of one Shahed-129 they could acquire dozens of Ababils-2s/5s and Mohajer-6's and saturate Ukraine's airspace. Using such drones in conjunction with Russia's articcle and MLRS would actually be a very feasible and effective option. 

The Shahed 136, which is similar to the KUB-BLA would also be a potent option.

Anyways let's see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> a detailed answer to the news and what really the order was in this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran bans women from appearing in ads after controversial ice cream commercial
> 
> 
> Based
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


Many Thanks to you @Hack-Hook for your effort to clarify that this was a Fake news..

@SalarHaqq ..I agree with you that the content of the Ad is not appropriate ..We now know that the entire thing was a low level government employee doing something way above his pay grade and the issue was corrected by higher ups.

PS: the OP of the article in the PDF is a well known Jew (using Iran and Greece flags) who publishes and spreads anti Iran fake news in the PDF....weakness of Iranian PR establishment is again in full display..no denial or hint of this fake incident in the Iranian main media..and the news goes viral...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Some comments from non-Iranians regarding the appalling ice cream advert:






Both users reside in the west so they tend to know what they're talking about (unlike Iranians who've never spent time here yet idealize almost everything about the west). None is a hardcore Islamist to my knowledge let alone a follower of "Taleban" ideology. The second user cited has often condemned in staunch terms the positions of so-called fundamentalists on societal and cultural topics, this I know for a fact.

And they are both absolutely correct. Iranians captive to the unrelenting desire to resemble the west, to possess everything westerners possess, to live like westerners, who feel they are nothing unless and until Iran aligns on global norms, ought to carefully ponder these simple words quoted above: *an advert like this would get banned for general audiences** in the USA* due to its sleazy, suggestive pornographic nature. It does not conform to minimal requirements even under the debased norms prevailing in the west, this is how depraved it is.

Frankly if the Islamic Republic backs off because of factually unfounded cries from the liberal and westernized crowd that "we will become the laughing stock of the world" for banning junk like this, then Iran - *not just* Islam, is in deep trouble. If the Magnum company is not sanctioned, authorities will have failed their people in this important matter.

To our respected decision makers: please, do not be intimidated by Manoto-watchers and the rest of the oppositionist crowd, it's the future of our children, of our families, of our religion *and* of our nation which are at stake. Religious folk aren't the only ones to reject these sorts of aberrations, many among the secularized citizens are clear sighted and conscious enough to subscribe to any appropriate measures designed to stop in its tracks this slow, creeping but dangerous tendency towards sexualization of mass media productions intended for Iranian audiences, some of which like these adverts can readily be found on Iranian-based "social media".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Nothing from sartip Heydari about the conflict in the southern Caucasus during the past 16 days.
> 
> See: https://ana.press/fa/search/5/-1/-1/20/امیر سرتیپ کیومرث حیدری
> 
> So it's fake news, or an old statement misleadingly portrayed as recent. Unbelievable how full of bogus reports these so-called social media are. My suggestion is, we should all try and verify anything we find there before sharing (personally I never use them).


Yeah, come to think of it, I’m pretty sure both the statement and pic are old. Will delete or update if I can although prolly too late.


----------



## Ghostkiller

sha ah said:


> One article also claims that one that Iran is trading drones to Russia partially in exchange for SU-35.


Still the egyptian SU-35 or a new batch?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ghostkiller said:


> Still the egyptian SU-35 or a new batch?


none


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hack-Hook said:


> none


I meant a new deal when I said new batch


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Hamas doesn't seem to be launching nearly as many missiles this time. Not nearly as much damage being witnessed in Israel, but still some.



Hamas isn’t involved in this conflict. It’s PIJ a separate group.

They are much smaller (1-3K members) and have a fraction of the rockets of Hamas. Mostly rudimentary ones that are easy for IRON Dome to intercept. While they are supported by Iran, it is hard to smuggle in quality weapons into Gaza when Israel has full inspection rights of every shipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Some comments from non-Iranians regarding the appalling ice cream advert:
> 
> View attachment 868653
> 
> 
> Both users reside in the west so they tend to know what they're talking about (unlike Iranians who've never spent time here yet idealize almost everything about the west). None is a hardcore Islamist to my knowledge let alone a follower of "Taleban" ideology. The second user cited has often condemned in staunch terms the positions of so-called fundamentalists on societal and cultural topics, this I know for a fact.
> 
> And they are both absolutely correct. Iranians captive to the unrelenting desire to resemble the west, to possess everything westerners possess, to live like westerners, who feel they are nothing unless and until Iran aligns on global norms, ought to carefully ponder these simple words quoted above: *an advert like this would get banned for general audiences** in the USA* due to its sleazy, suggestive pornographic nature. It does not conform to minimal requirements even under the debased norms prevailing in the west, this is how depraved it is.
> 
> Frankly if the Islamic Republic backs off because of factually unfounded cries from the liberal and westernized crowd that "we will become the laughing stock of the world" for banning junk like this, then Iran - *not just* Islam, is in deep trouble. If the Magnum company is not sanctioned, authorities will have failed their people in this important matter.
> 
> To our respected decision makers: please, do not be intimidated by Manoto-watchers and the rest of the oppositionist crowd, it's the future of our children, of our families, of our religion *and* of our nation which are at stake. Religious folk aren't the only ones to reject these sorts of aberrations, many among the secularized citizens are clear sighted and conscious enough to subscribe to any appropriate measures designed to stop in its tracks this slow, creeping but dangerous tendency towards sexualization of mass media productions intended for Iranian audiences, some of which like these adverts can readily be found on Iranian-based "social media".


This may be a good time to preface all non Iranian sources as ‘CAUTION: SOURCE IS NOT IRANIAN’ or for those sources whose origin is unclear: ‘CAUTION: SOURCE IS NOT CONFIRMED TO BE IRANIAN’.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556234387712245760

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556031958999777280

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sineva

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556031958999777280


Support for zionist Israel,no matter how much the cost to the west,is a vital part of the wests "secular religion" of the holocaust.🤮

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556370564616523776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal




----------



## Hack-Hook

3 day passed from unprovoked Israel attack on Islamic Jihad in gaza
its 8 year i scream Hamas is backstabber and not worthy of any support , the people who supported Hamas and said i was wrong and knew nothing. can you explain to me where is Hamas ? why it's not supporting axis of resistance ? now tell me who don't knew this Ikhvan offshoots , now tell me who don't understand their ideology .
you guys who were supporting arming them can you explain to me if they don't go to the aid of fellow Palestinian in Gaza how you expect them go to the aid of Resistance axis if the time come.
can you explaine to me how they are anything but Trojan horse amidst of resistance axis?



jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556370564616523776


its what i scream in last 8 year after Al-Qusayr and more than 100 martyr resistance gave there after Hamas backstabbing them there , but there are people here that don't want learn from past mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hack-Hook said:


> 3 day passed from unprovoked Israel attack on Islamic Jihad in gaza
> its 8 year i scream Hamas is backstabber and not worthy of any support , the people who supported Hamas and said i was wrong and knew nothing. can you explain to me where is Hamas ? why it's not supporting axis of resistance ? now tell me who don't knew this Ikhvan offshoots , now tell me who don't understand their ideology .
> you guys who were supporting arming them can you explain to me if they don't go to the aid of fellow Palestinian in Gaza how you expect them go to the aid of Resistance axis if the time come.
> can you explaine to me how they are anything but Trojan horse amidst of resistance axis?
> 
> 
> its what i scream in last 8 year after Al-Qusayr and more than 100 martyr resistance gave there after Hamas backstabbing them there , but there are people here that don't want learn from past mistakes


Several PIJ commanders were assasinated by Israel in the last few days. Yes as easy as that and the latest round was a huge PR victory for Israel.
How many times did Israel attack Palestinians since 2006?
Where was Hezbollah, IR etc? Why they never come to assist, their inaction just makes the Israelis more bold.

So instead of saying Hamas is a backstabber why don't you talk about the real backstabbers?

Before you talk about supplying weapons etc, what kind of fked up weapon is that it never can hit any of their targets? If support for Palestinians means supplying them low tech kitchen made fireworks then it is better to stop doing that and save more lives.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> Where was Hezbollah, IR etc? Why they never come to assist, their inaction just makes the Israelis more bold.


wery easy to answer they were busy to strengthen the wrong guys AKA Hamas there


Dariush the Great said:


> Before you talk about supplying weapons etc, what kind of fked up weapon is that it never can hit any of their targets?


they can hit their target if used correctly , so if they don't hit target, think a little maybe the problem is with operators



Dariush the Great said:


> low tech kitchen made fireworks then it is better to stop doing that and save more lives.


those low tech kitchen make firework include Fajr-5 and Fajr-3 but sadly only holy Hamas got them not other groups


----------



## Ich

Hack-Hook said:


> can you explain to me where is Hamas ?



Well, me think that the replanish of iron dom by israel can be done faster then the replanish of the rockets in Gaza. For me that is the reason why Israel attacks Gaza nearly every year: To lower the quantity of Gaza rockets. 

Why do they do that? Well, if there are a Gaza with fully max stocks of rockets AND a Hizb in Lebanon with fully max stocks of rockets, then there is a possibillity that Israel can be whiped out cause of 1.) Gaza fires all rockets and so lower the quantity of iron dom rockets so 2.) that then there are no more enough iron dom rockets to stop the Hizb rockets that are fired shortly after the Gaza rockets. In this constellation Israel has no chance to defend properly. And that is why they provoke Gaza nearly every year to make Gaza fire its rockets in a "controlled" szenario to avoid a szenario where Gaza and Hizb work together in attacking Israel.


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Before you talk about supplying weapons etc, what kind of fked up weapon is that it never can hit any of their targets? If support for Palestinians means supplying them low tech kitchen made fireworks then it is better to stop doing that and save more lives.



This is Gaza 






Explain to me how you are going to smuggle anything worth while into that tiny parcel
Of land when Israel and Egypt hold a massive blockade and check aid shipments?

It would be like Israel trying to smuggle missiles into Kish Island, Iran.

After Egypt destroyed the smuggling tunnels on the border and deployed troops, it has gotten magnitude levels harder smuggling things in.

It’s quite amazing anything gets thru even raw materials to build these rudimentary rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

جنگ غزه تمام نشده و هر لحظه میتونه شروع شه

و یادتون باشه پول حماس و غزه زو قطر میده و ایران فقط سلاح میده
پس قدرت نفوذش نامحدود نیست
​


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> This is Gaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me how you are going to smuggle anything worth while into that tiny parcel
> Of land when Israel and Egypt hold a massive blockade and check aid shipments?
> 
> It would be like Israel trying to smuggle missiles into Kish Island, Iran.
> 
> After Egypt destroyed the smuggling tunnels on the border and deployed troops, it has gotten magnitude levels harder smuggling things in.
> 
> It’s quite amazing anything gets thru even raw materials to build these rudimentary rockets.


You did not get it.

I am asking behind the reasoning for pushing/motivate the Palestinians in firing low tech crap at the Israelis while they fully know what the answer is going to be? Did you even follow the stats? I did, and it is not even funny.

Out of all those tiny firework rockets they fired over 95% got intercepted, several fell and exploded on open fields and several hit some civilian buildings. Even the damage on those civilian buildings is not even worth mentioning. I am not even sure if even 1 Israeli civilian got killed, let alone a military member. Perhaps some injured and most likely they got injured falling down while they were running to the shelter.


Now lets switch to the Palestinian side.
12 PIJ and 2 Hamas members got murdered by Israel. Furthermore Hamas itself claims the total death toll is around 44 people. Yes, 44 innocent lives wasted because some morons think by launching a few fireworks against the best armed/funded military state in the region is going to cause any strategic shift.

The only organization that can cause any harm to Israel is Hezbollah and they are, like their IR brothers, been on the receiving end since 2006, stiff with fear.

This whole story is sad because the only ones who are willing to even fight with sticks and stones against the Israelis are the Palestinians, and they lack arms.

Now look at nare khar Hezbollah with all those shiney drones and missiles. What is the use of them if you are going to sit idle for decades and doing nothing? 

Back to producing useless drone footages/ propaganda videos i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> You did not get it.
> 
> I am asking behind the reasoning for pushing/motivate the Palestinians in firing low tech crap at the Israelis while they fully know what the answer is going to be? Did you even follow the stats? I did, and it is not even funny.



Raises costs to enemy. Operating iron dome isn’t free. Operating military personnel isn’t free. Fighter jets cost tens of thousands a dollar an hour to operate. Population centers go into shelters. Business stop. There is an economic cost even if there isn’t much of a physical damage cost.



Dariush the Great said:


> Now lets switch to the Palestinian side.
> 12 PIJ and 2 Hamas members got murdered by Israel. Furthermore Hamas itself claims the total death toll is around 44 people. Yes, 44 innocent lives wasted because some morons think by launching a few fireworks against the best armed/funded military state in the region is going to cause any strategic shift.



Irrelevant civilians were dying in droves when Palestinians only had rocks and slingshots 20 years ago. So your point has no bearing.

Israel took action first. You want PIJ to just lie down? As if Israel cares about civilians.



Dariush the Great said:


> Now look at nare khar Hezbollah with all those shiney drones and missiles. What is the use of them if you are going to sit idle for decades and doing nothing?



Emotional response. Lebanon is going thru one of the worst economic crises in human history since the 1800’s. Resources are scarce. People are suffering and angry looking to blame a group for all their problems. Some are blaming HZ for the Beriut blast. Western countries are dangling aid with preconditions that limit HZ influence. HZ just lost seats in parliament.

And amist all this you want HZ to go to war? when Israel has gone on record saying they will level Beruit in response? Israel doesn’t care about war crimes. Israel knows if it kills enough of the civilian population they will turn against HZ. This even happened shortly after in 2006 when large parts of south Lebanon experienced damage. HZ quickly made people whole in order to limit any black lash. 

Ordinary civilians don’t care about great power games or geopolitics they care about their day to day lives and their economic convictions. That’s what some of you fail to understand. The average human is dumb and selfish and can’t look two steps ahead in his own life let alone in his country’s future.

So HZ cannot afford a war right now because unlike in 2006, it doesn’t have the support to start such a engagement (even tho in 2006 wasn’t supposed to be a war it was miscalculations on both sides)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> Raises costs to enemy. Operating iron dome isn’t free. Operating military personnel isn’t free. Fighter jets cost tens of thousands a dollar an hour to operate. Population centers go into shelters. Business stop. There is an economic cost even if there isn’t much of a physical damage cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant civilians were dying in droves when Palestinians only had rocks and slingshots 20 years ago. So your point has no bearing.
> 
> Israel took action first. You want PIJ to just lie down? As if Israel cares about civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> Emotional response. Lebanon is going thru one of the worst economic crises in human history since the 1800’s. Resources are scarce. People are suffering and angry looking to blame a group for all their problems. Some are blaming HZ for the Beriut blast. Western countries are dangling aid with preconditions that limit HZ influence. HZ just lost seats in parliament.
> 
> And amist all this you want HZ to go to war? when Israel has gone on record saying they will level Beruit in response? Israel doesn’t care about war crimes. Israel knows if it kills enough of the civilian population they will turn against HZ. This even happened shortly after in 2006 when large parts of south Lebanon experienced damage. HZ quickly made people whole in order to limit any black lash.
> 
> Ordinary civilians don’t care about great power games or geopolitics they care about their day to day lives and their economic convictions. That’s what some of you fail to understand. The average human is dumb and selfish and can’t look two steps ahead in his own life let alone in his country’s future.
> 
> So HZ cannot afford a war right now because unlike in 2006, it doesn’t have the support to start such a engagement (even tho in 2006 wasn’t supposed to be a war it was miscalculations on both sides)


Since when does Israel pay for the Iron dome? US taxpayers are paying for it, actually, you are paying for it, not the average Moshe.
And the Israeli society is military in its nature, most of them are military service aged personnel. What cost??

You are making pathetic excuses just to defend what exactly?


Out of touch with the reality. Hezbollah and its image? Are you kidding?
Did they ask permission or ask the people their opinion when they went to war in Syria?
Did they ask any Lebanese what they would think if they blew up a jewish target in Argentina?

You still did not answer me. What is the reason behind sending Paletinians on a suicide mission against Israelis? Average Cohen or Moshe does not give a shit if he has to ''run'' to the shelter, he will lose a few calories in the process and thank the Palestinians too. And Iron dome is getting replaced for free by the US. Average Israeli does not pay for it at all.

What is the reason for Islamic Jihad to provoke Israel and give a excuse to them to bomb the crap out of the Gaza strip population?

Same crap every year : fire a few rockets at Israel >> gets intercepted > IAF kills tens of Palestinians in return. 

wash, rinse,repeat.

Your axis of resistance nonsense is on the same level as some cleric worshippers here.


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Since when does Israel pay for the Iron dome? US taxpayers are paying for it, actually, you are paying for it, not the average Moshe.
> And the Israeli society is military in its nature, most of them are military service aged personnel. What cost??



US gives ~3-4B $USD to Israel per year. Israel military budget is 14B per year. So again you are wrong, US doesn’t pay for as much as you think.

Also pilots are not conscripts they are full service military personnel. Fighter jets have an hourly cost.



Dariush the Great said:


> Out of touch with the reality. Hezbollah and its image? Are you kidding?



Yes, if your populace doesn’t want war then it’s hard to tell them to accept a war that brings war to their doorstep during the worst economic history in country’s history. HZ is no longer just military organization, it is also political. Unpopular war means they can lose many seats in parliament and key posts in government.



Dariush the Great said:


> Did they ask permission or ask the people their opinion when they went to war in Syria?



Irrelevant, that was an external deployment. And that was highly unpopular as well in the beginning. Nonetheless, ISIS wasnt leveling apartment complexes in Beirut or bombing bridges and power plants in Lebanon. War with Israel will be held in Lebanon, not in Syria. If you cannot see the difference between the two then you are lost.



Dariush the Great said:


> You still did not answer me. What is the reason behind sending Paletinians on a suicide mission against Israelis?



Palestinians have been resisting against Israel for decades. This isn’t anything new. Even if Iran withdrew all aid, Palestinians would still resist until they get their own country. I am not sure why this is difficult for you to understand. There has been conflict with Israel even in days of Yasir Arafat.



Dariush the Great said:


> What is the reason for Islamic Jihad to provoke Israel and give a excuse to them to bomb the crap out of the Gaza strip population?



What did PIJ due to “provoke” Israel? Other than Israel saying vague words like they were planning sniper attacks. This is same excuse US used to kill Solemani to wash the legality of assassinations.

Israel acted first and PIJ defended themselves. Simple as that.



Dariush the Great said:


> Same crap every year : fire a few rockets at Israel >> gets intercepted > IAF kills tens of Palestinians in return.



What is your solution? Other than complaining like an old woman. Is your solution to Surrender to Israel and let them continue to build settlements on the tiny amount of land left to Palestinians? Or do you want a group that is under stifling blockade to magically get Fateh-110 warheads alongside their sheep and grain imports?



Dariush the Great said:


> Your axis of resistance nonsense is on the same level as some cleric worshippers here.



PIJ defended themselves. Hamas defends themselves. Jordan is falling to Iranian influence day by day. The King is the weakest he has ever been. Quds Force elements run rampant inside Jordan. In a few years Israel will be surrounded by all major sides by groups backed by Iran (outside of Egyptian border).

For Iran supporting PIJ/Hamas is low risk high reward. Some money funneled to them and some weapons. Bogs Israel down in focusing on nuisance threats.

There isn’t that much risk for Iran supporting these groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Bibi loses support after new Gaza war because he effed against Hamas.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> 3 day passed from unprovoked Israel attack on Islamic Jihad in gaza
> its 8 year i scream Hamas is backstabber and not worthy of any support , the people who supported Hamas and said i was wrong and knew nothing. can you explain to me where is Hamas ? why it's not supporting axis of resistance ? now tell me who don't knew this Ikhvan offshoots , now tell me who don't understand their ideology .
> you guys who were supporting arming them can you explain to me if they don't go to the aid of fellow Palestinian in Gaza how you expect them go to the aid of Resistance axis if the time come.
> can you explaine to me how they are anything but Trojan horse amidst of resistance axis?
> 
> 
> its what i scream in last 8 year after Al-Qusayr and more than 100 martyr resistance gave there after Hamas backstabbing them there , but there are people here that don't want learn from past mistakes



Hamas is still the largest organization in Gaza with the widest social basis. It is the main Resistance force there. Ending support for Hamas would lead to weakening the Resistance against zionist occupation inside Palestine to a considerable degree. Hence why it's not happening, and why Iran will keep supporting, financing, training and arming Hamas alongside every other local Resistance group - even if the former might have a greater number of differences with Iran on certain specific topics.

For instance, Hamas suggested they would be willing to recognize the zionist entity and therefore accept a two-state solution if certain conditions were met, whereas Palestinian Islamic Jihad stated they will never recognize Isra"el" no matter what, which reflects the position of Islamic Iran and Lebanese Hezbollah; also Iran, Hezbollah, PIJ and PFLP on the one hand and Hamas on the other had opposite views on the war in Syria.

However, this does not justify ditching the assistance to Hamas. In fact alignments in international politics have become increasingly complex. It's more often the case that a friend of my friend will turn out to be my enemy. This is especially true of the geopolitics of West Asia, where there are practically no exceptions to this rule. One example among others would be how on one and the same Syrian dossier, Turkey is aligned with the west and the zionists in seeking "regime change" in Damascus but at the same time has starkly contrasting views with NATO when it comes to YPG control over northeastern Syria.

Therefore it's perfectly normal if on a particular issue, an ally or partner will not work in one's interests. In this context it is essential to proceed wisely. Knee-jerk reactions and portraying partners or allies as enemies, are the worst judgements one could possibly make. The guiding principle for correct decision making under conditions like these is pretty straightforward: classical Schmittian hierarchization of friend and foe.

When it comes to Iran, the zio-American empire constitutes an existential threat; moreover, it happens to be the single most powerful enemy Iran is facing (other entities, such as certain PGCC regimes or terrorist grouplets, may share the same degree of hostility against Iran, but their power and influence does not even amount to a tiny fraction of the empire's). Thence, Iran must at all times prioritize Resistance against zionism and NATO in her strategic planning.

Which of course does not imply to take short-sighted measures that would give this hugely powerful enemy a casus belli like Saddam Hussein did by invading Kuwait in 1990. But it certainly makes continued backing of Hamas an imperative to which there is no alternative right now.

As for the Ikhwan Al-Muslimin, it has historically been a heterogeneous movement, with an ambivalent history depending on the period of time, the political issue or the Ikhwani figure considered. It cannot be painted with a single brush. Some of its branches, thinkers or national chapters have been hostile towards Iran and/or Shia Islamic movements, others on the contrary have been partners and ideological kin. Navvab Safavi's close cooperation with the Ikhwan is well documented, our Supreme Leader has translated works of Sayyid Qutb into Persian, there is a local Ikhwani political party in Iran (the An-Nur Party based in Sanandaj) and so on.

Thus on this day of Ashura, I will urge Iranians user to always express solidarity with the victims of zionist oppression in Palestine. If someone does Iran an injustice by denying her principled support for the Palestinian Resistance, correct them. But everyone should avoid falling into the trap of divisions between anti-zionist forces. Defend against false allegations by all means, but don't explicitly target another Resistance organization, for that is exactly what Iran's existential enemies right now are trying to achieve.


----------



## Hack-Hook

i


SalarHaqq said:


> Hamas is still the largest organization in Gaza with the widest social basis. It is the main Resistance force there. Ending support for Hamas would lead to weakening the Resistance against zionist occupation inside Palestine to a considerable degree. Hence why it's not happening, and why Iran will keep supporting, financing, training and arming Hamas alongside every other local Resistance group - even if the former might have a greater number of differences with Iran on certain specific topics.
> 
> For instance, Hamas suggested they would be willing to recognize the zionist entity and therefore accept a two-state solution if certain conditions were met, whereas Palestinian Islamic Jihad stated they will never recognize Isra"el" no matter what, which reflects the position of Islamic Iran and Lebanese Hezbollah; also Iran, Hezbollah, PIJ and PFLP on the one hand and Hamas on the other had opposite views on the war in Syria.
> 
> However, this does not justify ditching the assistance to Hamas. In fact alignments in international politics have become increasingly complex. It's more often the case that a friend of my friend will turn out to be my enemy. This is especially true of the geopolitics of West Asia, where there are practically no exceptions to this rule. One example among others would be how on one and the same Syrian dossier, Turkey is aligned with the west and the zionists in seeking "regime change" in Damascus but at the same time has starkly contrasting views with NATO when it comes to YPG control over northeastern Syria.
> 
> Therefore it's perfectly normal if on a particular issue, an ally or partner will not work in one's interests. In this context it is essential to proceed wisely. Knee-jerk reactions and portraying partners or allies as enemies, are the worst judgements one could possibly make. The guiding principle for correct decision making under conditions like these is pretty straightforward: classical Schmittian hierarchization of friend and foe.
> 
> When it comes to Iran, the zio-American empire constitutes an existential threat; moreover, it happens to be the single most powerful enemy Iran is facing (other entities, such as certain PGCC regimes or terrorist grouplets, may share the same degree of hostility against Iran, but their power and influence does not even amount to a tiny fraction of the empire's). Thence, Iran must at all times prioritize Resistance against zionism and NATO in her strategic planning.
> 
> Which of course does not imply to take short-sighted measures that would give this hugely powerful enemy a casus belli like Saddam Hussein did by invading Kuwait in 1990. But it certainly makes continued backing of Hamas an imperative to which there is no alternative right now.
> 
> As for the Ikhwan Al-Muslimin, it has historically been a heterogeneous movement, with an ambivalent history depending on the period of time, the political issue or the Ikhwani figure considered. It cannot be painted with a single brush. Some of its branches, thinkers or national chapters have been hostile towards Iran and/or Shia Islamic movements, others on the contrary have been partners and ideological kin. Navvab Safavi's close cooperation with the Ikhwan is well documented, our Supreme Leader has translated works of Sayyid Qutb into Persian, there is a local Ikhwani political party in Iran (the An-Nur Party based in Sanandaj) and so on.
> 
> Thus on this day of Ashura, I will urge Iranians users to always express solidarity with the victims of zionist oppression in Palestine. If someone does Iran an injustice by denying her principled support for the Palestinian Resistance, correct them. But everyone should avoid falling into the trap of divisions between anti-zionist forces. Defend against false allegations by all means, but don't explicitly target another Resistance organization, for that is exactly what Iran's existential enemies right now are trying to achieve.


i ask one thing where was Hamas when Israel was attacking Gaza but not Hamas ? is that the meaning of resistance axis?
if half the help we are giving to Hamas we have given to PIJ there was a lot more result


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> i
> 
> i ask one thing where was Hamas when Israel was attacking Gaza but not Hamas ? is that the meaning of resistance axis?
> if half the help we are giving to Hamas we have given to PIJ there was a lot more result



In order to be effective, a Resistance group needs popular support, membership etc as much as it needs weapons, and Hamas has the wider popular basis. Iran can't fundamentally alter the local dynamics in Gaza. This said, it's quite possible already that PIJ does receive about half the assistance that Hamas is getting. In proportion to their political clout, they are receiving a little bit more because they are closest to Iran in terms of their political positioning. Nonetheless if the Palestinian Resistance is to be backed as efficiently as possible then Hamas has to be included as well.


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> i
> 
> i ask one thing where was Hamas when Israel was attacking Gaza but not Hamas ? is that the meaning of resistance axis?
> if half the help we are giving to Hamas we have given to PIJ there was a lot more result



PIJ is a new group less than 3K members. They work much closely with Iran than Hamas in recent times, but still aren’t nearly as large or influential or have the deep history/experience. 

You expect a new group to have the same influence and weaponary as a group that Iran has supported for 20+ years? Especially after Iran lost its supply depots in Sudan due to Sudan switching back to Saudi influence? Especially after Sisi sent troops to Sinai to police and destroy smuggling tunnels that Morsi overlooked?

Where is common sense here?

Hamas already fought Israel last year. In war you have to pick your battles. Every keyboard warrior on here has blood lust and wants Hamas, PIJ, Houthis and Hezbollah to all attack Israel at the same time. The technological gap is way too great, they will cause damage, but the west will rally to Israel’s side.

Israel’s weakening isn’t going to come military, it’s going to come within. The military element is to put pressure so the socio-demographic change happens faster. You need a stick to go alongside the carrot. The Apartheid in South Africa didnt collapse because of militant groups. 

The demographics is changing. More and more Arabization happening. More and more liberalism. Eventually the people of Israel will get tired of this “forever war” between all these groups and put pressure on Israel to adopt a realistic solution.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> PIJ is a new group less than 3K members. They work much closely with Iran than Hamas in recent times, but still aren’t nearly as large or influential or have the deep history/experience.
> 
> You expect a new group to have the same influence and weaponary as a group that Iran has supported for 20+ years? Especially after Iran lost its supply depots in Sudan due to Sudan switching back to Saudi influence? Especially after Sisi sent troops to Sinai to police and destroy smuggling tunnels that Morsi overlooked?
> 
> Where is common sense here?
> 
> Hamas already fought Israel last year. In war you have to pick your battles. Every keyboard warrior on here has blood lust and wants Hamas, PIJ, Houthis and Hezbollah to all attack Israel at the same time. The technological gap is way too great, they will cause damage, but the west will rally to Israel’s side.
> 
> Israel’s weakening isn’t going to come military, it’s going to come within. The military element is to put pressure so the socio-demographic change happens faster. You need a stick to go alongside the carrot. The Apartheid in South Africa didnt collapse because of militant groups.
> 
> The demographics is changing. More and more Arabization happening. More and more liberalism. Eventually the people of Israel will get tired of this “forever war” between all these groups and put pressure on Israel to adopt a realistic solution.


Everyone knows the King of Jordan is a Israeli lackey at this point, I don't think he'll survive another 5 years in power. He will be replaced with an anti-israel person, how Isreal & US + UK + France react to them might be similar to Morsi.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Everyone knows the King of Jordan is a Israeli lackey at this point, I don't think he'll survive another 5 years in power. He will be replaced with an anti-israel person, how Isreal & US + UK + France react to them might be similar to Morsi.



I’m not entirely convinced Morsi wasn’t a CIA plant or at best he was very incompetent.

The man tried to force Islamization on a populace widely known for secularism and too quickly. Basically handed Egypt back to military dictatorship. Quite a color revolution the west engineered. Now Islamic ruled government will forever be tainted in the minds of those people.

As for Jordan, secularism failed to provide economic prosperity to the people. At the end of the day if a person cannot excel in life and is economically strangled it doesn’t matter wether it’s dictatorship or pseudo democracy with all the vices you can enjoy....he will rise up.

Jordan is prime example of what happens when you are Arab monarchy with no oil or gas underneath your feet.


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

Shahis and Akhoonds on twitter






These people damage Iran more than any outsider will ever be able to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> PIJ defended themselves. Hamas defends themselves. Jordan is falling to Iranian influence day by day. The King is the weakest he has ever been. Quds Force elements run rampant inside Jordan. In a few years Israel will be surrounded by all major sides by groups backed by Iran (outside of Egyptian border).


Sir, I heard you mentioned this about Jordan once before. I have to say, I'm a bit perplexed about this claim.

Does Jordan have a very robust internal intelligence agency with a great deal of input from the CIA to keep their ruler's throne safe? What signs in particular do you observe indicating weakness in Amman?


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Sir, I heard you mentioned this about Jordan once before. I have to say, I'm a bit perplexed about this claim.
> 
> Does Jordan have a very robust internal intelligence agency with a great deal of input from the CIA to keep their ruler's throne safe? What signs in particular do you observe indicating weakness in Amman?



Over the years some snippets have come out.









Jordan court jails Norwegian-Iraqi for 15 years for ‘terrorism’


A Jordanian court sentenced a Norwegian man of Iraqi descent to 15 years in prison on Sunday for planning “terrorist acts” in the kingdom.



english.alarabiya.net





This was back in 2016, alleged Quds force cell operative.

Around the same time this happened









IRGC Chief Says Jordan Is Next Target for Conquest; Iran Erases Evidence - The Tower


The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) is denying that Qods Force commander Gen. Qassem Suleimani said that Iran seeks to control Jordan, just as it controls Iraq and Lebanon. Iran has also removed the report of Suleimani’s remarks from the Iranian Students’ News Agency website. Al Masdar...




www.thetower.org





Of course it was denied (maybe it was never said) However Jordanian lawmakers took it seriously enough that they reached out to Iran. Since then you can draw conclusions yourself as how the fate of the king has gone.









Jordan in turmoil


Jordan is in the midst of what may be its most serious political crisis in 50 years. Over a dozen people were arrested over the weekend and the former Crown Prince Hamzah bin Hussein is apparently under house detention.




www.brookings.edu













Expansion of king’s powers casts doubt on political reform in Jordan | | AW


MPs voted to amend Article 40 of the constitution, giving Jordan's king the ability to appoint and dismiss senior officials.




thearabweekly.com













Jordan’s King Abdullah imposes severe restrictions on half-brother


Prince Hamza was accused of trying to destabilize the monarchy in a foreign-inspired plot.




m.jpost.com





The king is losing legitimacy in the eyes of many people and groups. His once sky high popularity is taking a hit. After a purge that involved a family member situation is still not improving for him. He expanded his powers as a desperate power move rather than work towards a solution against his rivals.

The parliament is turning against him. Economic conditions are terrible. Drugs are flowing in from the Syrian border. Saudi Arabia isnt coming to the rescue. If the King falls, the government apparatus will be weak and Jordan will fall to many foreign influence powers. Iran is adept at growing a gross roots movement and their is a large Palestinian population inside Jordan.

It should be noted that Iran offered economic ties with Jordan in the past. But the king was reluctant to give Iran more influence in his kingdom. Instead he choose to stay in Saudi-US orbit. Not a wise decision it seems.

I don’t even think the CIA really cares about him anymore, much like they didn’t really care about the Shah circa 1979. I think Israel is worried, but they already have too much on their plate.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Over the years some snippets have come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan court jails Norwegian-Iraqi for 15 years for ‘terrorism’
> 
> 
> A Jordanian court sentenced a Norwegian man of Iraqi descent to 15 years in prison on Sunday for planning “terrorist acts” in the kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> english.alarabiya.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was back in 2016, alleged Quds force cell operative.
> 
> Around the same time this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRGC Chief Says Jordan Is Next Target for Conquest; Iran Erases Evidence - The Tower
> 
> 
> The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) is denying that Qods Force commander Gen. Qassem Suleimani said that Iran seeks to control Jordan, just as it controls Iraq and Lebanon. Iran has also removed the report of Suleimani’s remarks from the Iranian Students’ News Agency website. Al Masdar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thetower.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was denied (maybe it was never said) However Jordanian lawmakers took it seriously enough that they reached out to Iran. Since then you can draw conclusions yourself as how the fate of the king has gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan in turmoil
> 
> 
> Jordan is in the midst of what may be its most serious political crisis in 50 years. Over a dozen people were arrested over the weekend and the former Crown Prince Hamzah bin Hussein is apparently under house detention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brookings.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expansion of king’s powers casts doubt on political reform in Jordan | | AW
> 
> 
> MPs voted to amend Article 40 of the constitution, giving Jordan's king the ability to appoint and dismiss senior officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thearabweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan’s King Abdullah imposes severe restrictions on half-brother
> 
> 
> Prince Hamza was accused of trying to destabilize the monarchy in a foreign-inspired plot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The king is losing legitimacy in the eyes of many people and groups. His once sky high popularity is taking a hit. After a purge that involved a family member situation is still not improving for him. He expanded his powers as a desperate power move rather than work towards a solution against his rivals.
> 
> The parliament is turning against him. Economic conditions are terrible. Drugs are flowing in from the Syrian border. Saudi Arabia isnt coming to the rescue. If the King falls, the government apparatus will be weak and Jordan will fall to many foreign influence powers. Iran is adept at growing a gross roots movement and their is a large Palestinian population inside Jordan.
> 
> It should be noted that Iran offered economic ties with Jordan in the past. But the king was reluctant to give Iran more influence in his kingdom. Instead he choose to stay in Saudi-US orbit. Not a wise decision it seems.
> 
> I don’t even think the CIA really cares about him anymore, much like they didn’t really care about the Shah circa 1979. I think Israel is worried, but they already have too much on their plate.


Yeah, I remember something about a prince they purged, allegedly for homosexuality, kek.

Wonder what the truth really was...


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

First on CNN: Russians have begun training on Iranian drones, US believes


The US believes Russian officials have begun training on drones in Iran over the last several weeks, the latest sign that Russia intends to purchase the systems as the war in Ukraine continues.




amp.cnn.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> First on CNN: Russians have begun training on Iranian drones, US believes
> 
> 
> The US believes Russian officials have begun training on drones in Iran over the last several weeks, the latest sign that Russia intends to purchase the systems as the war in Ukraine continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com


rehashing the old news, still they show no evidence

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Surenas

It's time to say it: the Russians are putting up an abysmal performance in Ukraine. On par with Israel's in 2006 against a similar well-entrenchment force (Hezbollah). The incompetence is simply staggering and some of its infamous weaponry clearly overrated.

But perhaps a wounded and battered Russia serves Iran's interests better. The eventual loss of Russian prestige and capabilities will forge closer ties between both countries as the schism with the West will remain for the long-term.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> It's time to say it: the Russians are putting up an abysmal performance in Ukraine. On par with Israel's in 2006 against a similar well-entrenchment force (Hezbollah). The incompetence is simply staggering and some of its infamous weaponry clearly overrated.
> 
> But perhaps a wounded and battered Russia serves Iran's interests better. The eventual loss of Russian prestige and capabilities will forge closer ties between both countries as the schism with the West will remain for the long-term.



One side has a general mobilization of any man under 50. The other side has 250,000 troops (assuming KIA/WIA).

Pretty hard to conquer a country when it’s 500,000+ vs 250,000. Ukrainian troops are pretty capable fighters overall.

Russia has shown some incompetence especially early in the war. But they are now facing the entire SIGNIT/EINT and intelligence
Arm of NATO/US plus billions in equipment being pumped into Ukraine.

Capturing Donbas should be achievable. But after that, I think Russia needs to regroup for a while and build up its capability. They figured Ukraine would fold quickly or succumb to the initial Blitzkreig.

A defeat for Russia is not an option for Iran or China. Then the West will think they can do the same to Iran or China because of early success. So neither country wants to see Russia weakened too much as that will turn the attention on them in the future. You already see it with US passive aggressive actions in Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> One side has a general mobilization of any man under 50. The other side has 250,000 troops (assuming KIA/WIA).
> 
> Pretty hard to conquer a country when it’s 500,000+ vs 250,000. Ukrainian troops are pretty capable fighters overall.
> 
> Russia has shown some incompetence especially early in the war. But they are now facing the entire SIGNIT/EINT and intelligence
> Arm of NATO/US plus billions in equipment being pumped into Ukraine.
> 
> Capturing Donbas should be achievable. But after that, I think Russia needs to regroup for a while and build up its capability. They figured Ukraine would fold quickly or succumb to the initial Blitzkreig.
> 
> A defeat for Russia is not an option for Iran or China. Then the West will think they can do the same to Iran or China because of early success. So neither country wants to see Russia weakened too much as that will turn the attention on them in the future. You already see it with US passive aggressive actions in Taiwan.


Some could argue that NATO is more emboldend now than before from the slow pace of the Russian Juggernaut which is not churning very smoothly.


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> One side has a general mobilization of any man under 50. The other side has 250,000 troops (assuming KIA/WIA).
> 
> Pretty hard to conquer a country when it’s 500,000+ vs 250,000. Ukrainian troops are pretty capable fighters overall.



The Russians could and should have calculated these factors in their overall war scenarios and gameplanning. But then again, their archaic and outdated military thinking and procurement is just a misfit for 21th century fighting.



TheImmortal said:


> Russia has shown some incompetence especially early in the war. But they are now facing the entire SIGNIT/EINT and intelligence
> Arm of NATO/US plus billions in equipment being pumped into Ukraine.



Which they thus far have failed to completely grasp and adjust to. Their ability to adapt to this enviroment is below par.



TheImmortal said:


> Capturing Donbas should be achievable. But after that, I think Russia needs to regroup for a while and build up its capability. They figured Ukraine would fold quickly or succumb to the initial Blitzkreig.
> 
> A defeat for Russia is not an option for Iran or China. Then the West will think they can do the same to Iran or China because of early success. So neither country wants to see Russia weakened too much as that will turn the attention on them in the future. You already see it with US passive aggressive actions in Taiwan.



The Russians are strategically failing in Ukraine at the moment, even if they would completely absorb Donbas to their own territory. But it is a long shot for Russia to stop posing as a strategic threat to NATO. In fact, I believe the post-conflict reforms of the Russian military are going to be enormous, and a battered Russia will be highly motivated to re-energize with new-fashioned capabilities. Similar to how the lessons of the Iran-Iraq War resulted in IRGC ingenuity.

I don't believe that the lessons of the Ukraine War would result in the West thinking they can do the same to Iran though. On the contrary, Ukraine clearly demonstrates that modern warfare favours the defender and Iran has adjusted to this reality more so than which country whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557028604122390535

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557040958033854470

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557078553748979712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557085395892027392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557168672128569345

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Some could argue that NATO is more emboldend now than before from the slow pace of the Russian Juggernaut which is not churning very smoothly.



The west *underestimated* the Iranian war machine and military planning.

They *overestimated* the Russian war machine and military planning.

Difference is Iran stepped up and won when it counted in Syria with the chips stacked against it.

Russia waited and waited and then finally made its move to a Ukraine that was mobilized. After the color revolution, Russia should have moved in. At the time Ukraine military was basically non existent and in shambles due to purges and the revolution. Hence why they did so poorly in the East before Putin listened to the German Dyke Merkel and agreed to a peace deal.

I remember vividly reading an military article when Russia took control of Crimea and everyone was afraid of Russia and the “little green men”. The article accurately predicted the Russian underperformance ahead of time. It basically said Russian military was a mirage. Outside of spetnaz and a few niche special forces groups ( ex VDV) the average Russian officer and infantry troop was wholly undertrained vs their western counterpart.

Now it was easy at the time to dismiss the article as western propaganda when Russia was coming off Georgia war, Crimea capture, and smacking around Ukraine in eastern part of the country. But it was a very accurate foreshadowing.

Soviet doctrine relies on tactical nukes to level the playing field against the West. It realizes it’s a quantity vs quality military and that the West has superiority in terms of arm tech. Even Putin himself said that the gap between NATO and Russia is huge and they are clear about that. Then he added nuclear war is the response to protect Russia against this gap. Tactical nuke strikes on staging areas and airbases/barracks would largely break up large deployments and negate Western air advantage and level the playing field.

The only problem here is if you face an opponent that is stronger than Georgia, but not an all out war opponent like NATO or USA. This is what Ukraine was. Then your strategy is half baked because you unable to steam roll your opponent and you can’t use nukes either.

General mobilizations are tough to break thru. Just ask Saddam. He had one of the strongest military in the world and couldn’t break thru against volunteers and a just born IRGC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> PIJ is a new group less than 3K members. They work much closely with Iran than Hamas in recent times, but still aren’t nearly as large or influential or have the deep history/experience.
> 
> You expect a new group to have the same influence and weaponary as a group that Iran has supported for 20+ years? Especially after Iran lost its supply depots in Sudan due to Sudan switching back to Saudi influence? Especially after Sisi sent troops to Sinai to police and destroy smuggling tunnels that Morsi overlooked?
> 
> Where is common sense here?
> 
> Hamas already fought Israel last year. In war you have to pick your battles. Every keyboard warrior on here has blood lust and wants Hamas, PIJ, Houthis and Hezbollah to all attack Israel at the same time. The technological gap is way too great, they will cause damage, but the west will rally to Israel’s side.


When do you expect the predicted multi-front war against israel to come? You know, the one that involves Hezbollah, Hamas and PIJ all attacking in tandem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> When do you expect the predicted multi-front war against israel to come? You know, the one that involves Hezbollah, Hamas and PIJ all attacking in tandem?



Unlikely in near future.

Depends on Nasrallah and how far he wants to push this natural gas dispute. Nasrallah has backed himself in a corner by drawing a red line on Israel drawing on the offshore gas field without an agreement of division or demarcation. If both sides miscalculate then an confrontation can easily happen. 

I like to think that Lebanon’s severe economic crisis will tie Hezbollahs hands from plunging the country into a destructive war. Israel would also like to avoid a war and is content with “mowing the grass” in Syria.

If Israel attacks Iranian nuclear sites due to nuclear deal negotiations collapse that would be an obvious scenario. But highly highly unlikely. Though history is filled with blundering decisions (Napoleon and Hitler attacking Russia in winter) and we are overdue for one.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Unlikely in near future.
> 
> Depends on Nasrallah and how far he wants to push this natural gas dispute. Nasrallah has backed himself in a corner by drawing a red line on Israel drawing on the offshore gas field without an agreement of division or demarcation. If both sides miscalculate then an confrontation can easily happen.
> 
> I like to think that Lebanon’s severe economic crisis will tie Hezbollahs hands from plunging the country into a destructive war. Israel would also like to avoid a war and is content with “mowing the grass” in Syria.
> 
> If Israel attacks Iranian nuclear sites due to nuclear deal negotiations collapse that would be an obvious scenario. But highly highly unlikely. Though history is filled with blundering decisions (Napoleon and Hitler attacking Russia in winter) and we are overdue for one.


I foresee a long deadlock over the offshore gas fields between Lebanon and israel. Possibly, there will be a naval line of confrontation which will form over the disputed lines, who can say?


----------



## TheImmortal

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I foresee a long deadlock over the offshore gas fields between Lebanon and israel. Possibly, there will be a naval line of confrontation which will form over the disputed lines, who can say?



Lebanon as a government is weak and has no powerful allies to support its claim or aid it in negotiations. The only leverage it has is Hezbollah prowess. So it’s not negotiating from a position of strength.

Even if UN sides with Lebanon, we have seen Israel doesn’t care about UN a rule. It is already moving forward with gas extraction in the Golan Heights and UN has ruled that is Syrian land.


----------



## Stryker1982

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I foresee a long deadlock over the offshore gas fields between Lebanon and israel. Possibly, there will be a naval line of confrontation which will form over the disputed lines, who can say?


I don't know why you laughed.

Both issues are major potential flashpoints, the gas field is a serious issue, and while I also think Israel is too afraid to attack Irans nuclear facilities, a bad decision could easily be made. Both are situations that could lead to all out war. 

Other situations can occur, like tit for tat attacks but may not lead to that point and I don't think Iran has an incentive to start a war, and would rather keep Israel under siege from all sides, and expand the strength of the siege. As far as I see it, Iran has no incentive to rush, while Israel is dealing with enemies that are only getting stronger over time, all the while Iran is also getting more technologically advanced and expanding its inventory and capabilities.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Lebanon as a government is weak and has no powerful allies to support its claim or aid it in negotiations. The only leverage it has is Hezbollah prowess. So it’s not negotiating from a position of strength.
> 
> Even if UN sides with Lebanon, we have seen Israel doesn’t care about UN a rule. It is already moving forward with gas extraction in the Golan Heights and UN has ruled that is Syrian land.


The question is, will Hezbollah sit back and allow the enemy to exploit it's resources as Syria has done thus far?

That is the question everything hinges on.



Stryker1982 said:


> I don't know why you laughed.
> 
> Both issues are major potential flashpoints, the gas field is a serious issue, and while I also think Israel is too afraid to attack Irans nuclear facilities, a bad decision could easily be made. Both are situations that could lead to all out war.
> 
> Other situations can occur, like tit for tat attacks but may not lead to that point and I don't think Iran has an incentive to start a war, and would rather keep Israel under siege from all sides, and expand the strength of the siege. As far as I see it, Iran has no incentive to rush, while Israel is dealing with enemies that are only getting stronger over time, all the while Iran is also getting more technologically advanced and expanding its inventory and capabilities.


I didn't laugh, it was another user.

And I largely agree with your analysis. However, of vital importance is to end the american presence in Syria.

It matters little how they leave - either a full-fledged withdrawal or slaughtered to the man, only none must remain.


----------



## Stryker1982

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I didn't laugh, it was another user.
> 
> And I largely agree with your analysis. However, of vital importance is to end the american presence in Syria.
> 
> It matters little how they leave - either a full-fledged withdrawal or slaughtered to the man, only none must remain.


Oh lol, sorry about that haha


----------



## Stryker1982

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> The question is, will Hezbollah sit back and allow the enemy to exploit it's resources as Syria has done thus far?
> 
> That is the question everything hinges on.
> 
> 
> I didn't laugh, it was another user.
> 
> And I largely agree with your analysis. However, of vital importance is to end the american presence in Syria.
> 
> It matters little how they leave - either a full-fledged withdrawal or slaughtered to the man, only none must remain.


Although I should mention in my opinion, as long as the US has future plans for an attack on Iran or supporting Israel in an attack on Iran, They will unlikely be leaving Iraq or Syria. The moment they are gone, I really think Israel is in big trouble after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Stryker1982 said:


> Although I should mention in my opinion, as long as the US has future plans for an attack on Iran or supporting Israel in an attack on Iran, They will unlikely be leaving Iraq or Syria. The moment they are gone, I really think Israel is in big trouble after that.


To oust the americans violently, there needs to be a mass PMU attack to wrest first Baghdad and Iraq as a whole, then zachistka (defeating remaining pockets of enemy resistance) in western iraq to purge what is left of the sunni insurgents and then violently seizing control of the iraqi side and crossings along the border with syria.

After that, the americans will be placed under siege and basically come within range of non-stop rocket and UAV attacks.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> I don't know why you laughed.
> 
> Both issues are major potential flashpoints, the gas field is a serious issue, and while I also think Israel is too afraid to attack Irans nuclear facilities, a bad decision could easily be made. Both are situations that could lead to all out war.
> 
> Other situations can occur, like tit for tat attacks but may not lead to that point and I don't think Iran has an incentive to start a war, and would rather keep Israel under siege from all sides, and expand the strength of the siege. As far as I see it, Iran has no incentive to rush, while Israel is dealing with enemies that are only getting stronger over time, all the while Iran is also getting more technologically advanced and expanding its inventory and capabilities.


Israel fully knows that Iran is not creating nuclear weapons, all these theatrics are for oppressing the Palestinians more and build more settler homes etc.

Iran is a perfect boogeyman for Israel to play the victim and it will never break that cycle.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557829620891897856


----------



## TheImmortal

Israeli woman accused of spying for Iran attempts suicide


The woman was one of five Israelis arrested on suspicion of spying for Iran.




m.jpost.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sineva

Another act of pure self interest pretending to be munificence on the part of west.🤢
*https://www.tehrantimes.com/news/475528/Biden-administration-will-extend-sanctions-waiver-on-civil-nuclear*


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> your answer lies within ukrainian women


Human trafficking?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Surenas

Remember this?:









U.S. shared nuclear power info with Saudi Arabia after Khashoggi killed


The Trump administration granted two authorizations to U.S. companies to share sensitive nuclear power information with Saudi Arabia shortly after the killing of journalist Jamal Khashoggi in October, a U.S. senator who saw the approvals said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com













Whistleblowers sounded alarm about nuclear deal pushed by Trump advisers: Report


Multiple whistleblowers sounded alarms about a plan backed by close advisers to President Donald Trump to transfer sensitive nuclear technology to Saudi Arabia.




abcnews.go.com





Now this:









FBI were looking for ‘classified nuclear documents’ during search of Mar-a-Lago


Government officials were reportedly concerned information was ‘potentially in danger of falling into the wrong hands’




www.independent.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

Iranian remix song main FIFA 23 Soundtrack:











And in Apple event:






They don't consider copyright 😄

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

For those of you that havent heard yet....
*https://www.stuff.co.nz/world/us-canada/300660942/author-salman-rushdie-stabbed-in-attack-on-stage-in-new-york*
I imagine that it wont be long before this is being used to try and drum up some more anti iran sentiment in the west


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Sineva said:


> For those of you that havent heard yet....
> *https://www.stuff.co.nz/world/us-canada/300660942/author-salman-rushdie-stabbed-in-attack-on-stage-in-new-york*
> I imagine that it wont be long before this is being used to try and drum up some more anti iran sentiment in the west


Sigh, I guess I won't be able to collect my prize money after all...just kidding 😆

Reactions: Haha Haha:
 1


----------



## Stryker1982

Sardar330 said:


> Iranian remix song main FIFA 23 Soundtrack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in Apple event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't consider copyright 😄


Whats the original song?


----------



## lydian fall

Stryker1982 said:


> Whats the original song?


Hello it's mrs simin ghanem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

What are the odds this guy getting stabbed right before the EU ultimatum to Iran to take the deal by a guy that is very pro-hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## PakistaniandProud

Iranian and Pakistani female climbers reach K2 summit in Pakistan (2nd largest mountain).









Women climbers from Pakistan and Iran reach K2 summit


A woman from Pakistan and another from Iran appear to be the first females from their countries to reach the top of K2, one of the world’s highest and most dangerous summits




abcnews.go.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550409227759456256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Only time will tell but I just can't see Iran having supplied Russia with HUNDREDS of Shahed 129 and 191s. Last I heard Iran has over 1000 drone in its inventory but that includes a wide variety of types.

In a contested airspace the Shahed 191 might be of some use because of its limited stealth capabilities but the Shahed 129, I don't see it being anymore useful than the TB2 was in the long term.

In recent days we've heard about Russia actually doubling the number of airstrikes on Ukraine so maybe they're planning on seriously crippling Ukraine's air defense capabilities before utilizing the Iranian drone ?

However if were talking about hundreds and in a contested airspace where saturating the airspace is the best way of overcoming enemy air defenses, I would think that the Russians would be better off investing in Ababil 2, which comes in a both a reconnaissance and loitering variant and the Mohajer 6.

In any case adding drones to Russia's arsenal will aid them greatly if they use them properly, or ironically even if they don't use them at all. Consider the following scenario. A priority target is protected by a Ukrainian air defense system with 8 missiles. Let's say the Russians launch 8 missiles at the site. Under normal circumstances the rational would be to use all the 8 missiles to try and defend the site. In that case maybe you'll shoot down 6 and 2 will get through.

However if the Russians also have drones incoming then the Ukrainians are now put into a conundrum of sorts because If they use all 8 missiles, then the drone can then come in and strike at the site. If however they only use a portion of the missiles then the incoming missiles will likely hit the targets anyways. In this case, the drones don't even need to actually be armed to be effective. Just their mere presence will put the Ukrainians at a huge disadvantage, a situation where you're damned if you do, damned if you don't.

In any case, if the reports about hundreds of drone are true, I suspect that many of them are simply for reconnaissance and many will be loitering munitions. So far many assumptions the west has made about Russia have proven to be wrong. Remember when the UK defense ministry said 4-5 months ago that Russia was running out of missiles ? Or that Russia had lost the initiative right before they took Severodonetsk and Lysychansk ? Or remember the rumors about the Bavar 373 ?

Anyways the latest claims about Russia bombing the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant, the largest in Europe is simply ridiculous. The Russians currently control the plant and are planning to cut off the plant from the Ukrainian power grid and connect it to the power grid in the Russian controlled areas. So why in the world would the Russians bomb their own nuclear power plant ? Defies all logic and reasoning.

In any case, from what I've heard, this is a Soviet power plant and Soviet nuclear power plants were build like monstrous fortresses. They've even designed to withstand a direct hit from a commercial plane falling from 10 km up in the sky. Regardless some of the sensitive materials are stored outside the site as well, so the Ukrainians are really playing with fire. Medvedev in a speech today threatened that if the Ukrainians manage to seriously damage or destroy, which would cause a humanitarian catastrophe likely worse than Chernobyl, that Russia could retaliate by doing the same to nuclear power plants under Ukrainian control.



TheImmortal said:


> First on CNN: Russians have begun training on Iranian drones, US believes
> 
> 
> The US believes Russian officials have begun training on drones in Iran over the last several weeks, the latest sign that Russia intends to purchase the systems as the war in Ukraine continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Yes the Russians should have moved in right after the Victoria Nuland backed color revolution BUT I'm pretty sure that the Olympics were ongoing at the time and Putin didn't want to ruin Russia's image. Also back then Russia was not economically ready. Just look at what even minor sanctions did to Russia's economy. After that Putin saved every penny, made contingency plans and as we saw the sanctions against Russia have largely backfired. In Germany I've heard that the government is asking people to take 1 minute showers where they only wash their arm pits and genitals. Russia now has enough reserves that they have decided to basically cut off gas supplies to Europe starting a few weeks ago. If this ends up being a gold winter, the Europeans will freeze.



TheImmortal said:


> The west *underestimated* the Iranian war machine and military planning.
> 
> They *overestimated* the Russian war machine and military planning.
> 
> Difference is Iran stepped up and won when it counted in Syria with the chips stacked against it.
> 
> Russia waited and waited and then finally made its move to a Ukraine that was mobilized. After the color revolution, Russia should have moved in. At the time Ukraine military was basically non existent and in shambles due to purges and the revolution. Hence why they did so poorly in the East before Putin listened to the German Dyke Merkel and agreed to a peace deal.
> 
> I remember vividly reading an military article when Russia took control of Crimea and everyone was afraid of Russia and the “little green men”. The article accurately predicted the Russian underperformance ahead of time. It basically said Russian military was a mirage. Outside of spetnaz and a few niche special forces groups ( ex VDV) the average Russian officer and infantry troop was wholly undertrained vs their western counterpart.
> 
> Now it was easy at the time to dismiss the article as western propaganda when Russia was coming off Georgia war, Crimea capture, and smacking around Ukraine in eastern part of the country. But it was a very accurate foreshadowing.
> 
> Soviet doctrine relies on tactical nukes to level the playing field against the West. It realizes it’s a quantity vs quality military and that the West has superiority in terms of arm tech. Even Putin himself said that the gap between NATO and Russia is huge and they are clear about that. Then he added nuclear war is the response to protect Russia against this gap. Tactical nuke strikes on staging areas and airbases/barracks would largely break up large deployments and negate Western air advantage and level the playing field.
> 
> The only problem here is if you face an opponent that is stronger than Georgia, but not an all out war opponent like NATO or USA. This is what Ukraine was. Then your strategy is half baked because you unable to steam roll your opponent and you can’t use nukes either.
> 
> General mobilizations are tough to break thru. Just ask Saddam. He had one of the strongest military in the world and couldn’t break thru against volunteers and a just born IRGC.


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

sha ah said:


> Yes the Russians should have moved in right after the Victoria Nuland backed color revolution BUT I'm pretty sure that the Olympics were ongoing at the time and Putin didn't want to ruin Russia's image. Also back then Russia was not economically ready. Just look at what even minor sanctions did to Russia's economy. After that Putin saved every penny, made contingency plans and as we saw the sanctions against Russia have largely backfired. In Germany I've heard that the government is asking people to take 1 minute showers where they only wash their arm pits and genitals. Russia now has enough reserves that they have decided to basically cut off gas supplies to Europe starting a few weeks ago. If this ends up being a gold winter, the Europeans will freeze.


Russia should have either went all in back in 2014 or should have just let it slide and hoped that a pro-russian candidate won the next election. He could have put Yanukovych as a figurehead and tried to take eastern Ukraine, as back then eastern Ukrainians were still pro-Russia (Basically the same thing Saudi did with Abdorabbi Mansour), while claiming to support the "legitimate" government of Ukraine.
Even if he did nothing he would at least keep the sympathy of half of Ukrainians.
But he chose the worst options. He outright annexed Crimea, and by doing so lost the support of east Ukrainians who after all had their national pride. Then he waited 8 complete years while propaganda eroded the remaining support for Russia and the west armed the Ukrainian armed forces. And in the end he did an unprovoked invasion, which ended up botched. Contrary to what many think, Putin is no master strategist. In the 2000s he repeatedly sold out Iran thinking that the west would allow Russia to be an equal partner. That didn't work out and Russia was forced to eventually ally with Iran, only this time Iran was much weaker because of sanctions Russia agreed to, and they also missed out on the billions of dollars of arms they could have sold to Iran.
The only reason Putin is seen as "competent" is because he is compared to Yeltsin and Gorbachev.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

The CIA orchestrated the coup. This has all been documented in a documentary produced by Oliver Stone called "Ukraine on Fire". It was banned on youtube but you can watch it for free on Rumble. Anyways after that Russia was at risk of losing access to Crimea, with over 60% of the population being Russian. Russia, for it's national security could not take that risk.

After that Ukraine should have entered serious negotiations with Russia where they would guarantee that the Russian lease on the Crimean base would be honored and guarantee that Russian language would share dual status with Ukrainian since 30% of Ukrainian were ethnic Russians at the time. Either that or give the Russian majority areas autonomy.

However the Ukrainians chose to only pretend to negotiate, essentially buying time while they built up their military to the point where they could take back Crimea and the Donbas by force. When Russia realized was what the Ukrainian nationalists were planning, they basically had no choice. The Ukrainians rejected the Minsk accord which was negotiated by the UN, France and Germany. Russia did what they had to do for their national security.

The mistake they made was sending in 150,000-200,000 troops on a 14,000 KM front with multiple assaults in multiple directions. Remember an invading army should outnumber the defenders 3 to 1. Ukraine had an army of 400,000 troops and with all the volunteers, militias and then conscripts it was actually the Russians who were outnumbered.

Just to give you an idea, ironically the last time any army attempted an invasion on a 14,000 km front was in WW2 when Nazi Germany invaded the Soviet Union. But that was with over 2 million troops and it didn't include multiple assaults in multiple directions. From Leningrad (today St Petersburg) to Crimea, the entire front was headed basically in one direction, from west to east.

Meanwhile the Russians had to lead an assault from Belarus, from North to South towards Kiev. From South to North to Kherson, which they quickly took and then from Kherson east to establish a landbridge with the Donbas. Then they sent troops from Russia (east) into various parts of the Donbas and from North-East to South-West to invade Kharkiv.

Of course WW2 was a long time ago so lets look at a more contemporary war. In 2003, when the US invaded Iraq, the US had 375,000 troops, so pretty much twice as many troops as the Russians and since most of Iraq is desert, the front was really no more than 300-400 KM wide. So twice as many troops, a front a quarter the size and an army that they had bombed for more than a decade before going in. Russia bombed Ukraine for 1 night before going in.

The Russians certainly underestimated the Ukrainians. They basically wanted to replicate the the same tactics they had used to take Crimea. Except this was 7 years later, the Ukrainians were much more prepared and determined and had help from NATO, the most powerful military organization in the world.



MyNameAintJeff said:


> Russia should have either went all in back in 2014 or should have just let it slide and hoped that a pro-russian candidate won the next election. He could have put Yanukovych as a figurehead and tried to take eastern Ukraine, as back then eastern Ukrainians were still pro-Russia (Basically the same thing Saudi did with Abdorabbi Mansour), while claiming to support the "legitimate" government of Ukraine.
> Even if he did nothing he would at least keep the sympathy of half of Ukrainians.
> But he chose the worst options. He outright annexed Crimea, and by doing so lost the support of east Ukrainians who after all had their national pride. Then he waited 8 complete years while propaganda eroded the remaining support for Russia and the west armed the Ukrainian armed forces. And in the end he did an unprovoked invasion, which ended up botched. Contrary to what many think, Putin is no master strategist. In the 2000s he repeatedly sold out Iran thinking that the west would allow Russia to be an equal partner. That didn't work out and Russia was forced to eventually ally with Iran, only this time Iran was much weaker because of sanctions Russia agreed to, and they also missed out on the billions of dollars of arms they could have sold to Iran.
> The only reason Putin is seen as "competent" is because he is compared to Yeltsin and Gorbachev.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Surenas said:


> Remember this?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. shared nuclear power info with Saudi Arabia after Khashoggi killed
> 
> 
> The Trump administration granted two authorizations to U.S. companies to share sensitive nuclear power information with Saudi Arabia shortly after the killing of journalist Jamal Khashoggi in October, a U.S. senator who saw the approvals said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblowers sounded alarm about nuclear deal pushed by Trump advisers: Report
> 
> 
> Multiple whistleblowers sounded alarms about a plan backed by close advisers to President Donald Trump to transfer sensitive nuclear technology to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI were looking for ‘classified nuclear documents’ during search of Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> Government officials were reportedly concerned information was ‘potentially in danger of falling into the wrong hands’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk


This is fluff. Even if true, SA doesn’t have the deep bench required to run with info. It’s akin to blasting heavy metal to a deaf person.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

I can't wait for the IRGC to assassinate ZoGnald CUCK (read "donald trump").


Surenas said:


> Remember this?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. shared nuclear power info with Saudi Arabia after Khashoggi killed
> 
> 
> The Trump administration granted two authorizations to U.S. companies to share sensitive nuclear power information with Saudi Arabia shortly after the killing of journalist Jamal Khashoggi in October, a U.S. senator who saw the approvals said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whistleblowers sounded alarm about nuclear deal pushed by Trump advisers: Report
> 
> 
> Multiple whistleblowers sounded alarms about a plan backed by close advisers to President Donald Trump to transfer sensitive nuclear technology to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI were looking for ‘classified nuclear documents’ during search of Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> Government officials were reportedly concerned information was ‘potentially in danger of falling into the wrong hands’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk


----------



## jauk

Surenas said:


> It's time to say it: the Russians are putting up an abysmal performance in Ukraine. On par with Israel's in 2006 against a similar well-entrenchment force (Hezbollah). The incompetence is simply staggering and some of its infamous weaponry clearly overrated.
> 
> But perhaps a wounded and battered Russia serves Iran's interests better. The eventual loss of Russian prestige and capabilities will forge closer ties between both countries as the schism with the West will remain for the long-term.


Uh..no. You questionably reference Russian retrograde thinking by your own retrograde thinking. You’re looking at a black knight threatening a white bishop yet you don’t see the black king is under severe threat by white’s queen, bishop, and knight (ironically the same white bishop you believe is under threat, btw). To put it simply, Russia is waging a hybrid war in a broad theater and has the west’s economic and strategic interests under threat. 

Humorously all the anti Russia posts remind me of this meme:







Based on this awesome commercial:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Dispatch from "Paradise West", Chapter III *


A tiny, microscopic, fragmentary selection of normalcy in New York City, USA over the course of nine very ordinary days of August 2022. "Enjoy", believers in "Paradise West"!


Dramatic video shows hit-and-run driver plow into mother and her baby in NYC​By Tina Moore, Joe Marino and Patrick Reilly 
August 11, 2022 7:14pm

https://nypost.com/2022/08/11/video-shows-hit-and-run-driver-plow-into-mom-baby-in-nyc/

I wonder how often scenes like this can be witnessed in Islamic Iran? An SUV driver mindlessly slamming a woman and her baby. This is the fabled _Āmrikā_ for you, a _vahshikhune_. Wouldn't have thought after watching Saudi International, Manoto, BBC Farsi and spending half your day consuming gutter level mainstream propaganda on Instagram, Telegram, eh?


NYC McDonald’s worker shot over cold french fries, police source says​By Tina Moore, Georgett Roberts and Kate Sheehy 
August 2, 2022 12:28pm

https://nypost.com/2022/08/02/nyc-mcdonalds-worker-shot-over-cold-french-fries-sources-say/

And before some smart alec comes claiming that this _merely_ is a consequence of liberal firearms ownership laws in the USA, in order to seriously wound some unprepared person in a surprise move, a knife would be more than enough. The point is about the abnormally elevated readiness and willingness of a considerable percentage of Americans to resort to extreme violence over completely trivial disputes, the extent of which is absolutely incomparable to prevailing standards in Iran.

Any fight one gets into in the USA, one must be prepared for the eventuality that this might very well be one's ultimate life experience. No, this is not so in Islamic Iran - no matter how impacted by propaganda one may be one may be or how much spin one may try to put on it.


Homeless man drinks garbage slug water off the sidewalk in midtown USA​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554889050875727874
"_Al-haqq ke Emrikā-jun khode ferdose!_ _Doniyāye Qarb aslan beheshte, behesht!_ _Vāy, qorbune Qarb beram man! Ey kāsh mā al'ān Emrikā budim, az bichāregio badbakhtii ke in ākhundā bar saremun ovordan nejāt peydā mikardim. Ey kāsh!_ I swear, government officials in the west are serving their people and would never line their pockets nor use the nation's wealth to shower regional paramilitaries with tons of money forcefully taken from we the people! Hence why every resident of the west has his needs catered to by philanthropic, altruistic, charitable ruling elites. Muh I would know, muh, everyday I'm watching Saudi International, Manoto, BBC Farsi for four hours, spending two more on Instagram and Telegram and listening to Zibakalam's erudite and well informed insight every now and then!"

Our _moāned_ compatriots, of both the taxi driver and pseudo-intellectual variants, who've never set foot in the west, who happen to be brutally and deliberately misinformed by the zio-American empire's targeted psy-ops campaign and its depiction of the west as some sort of an utopian haven of felicity, coupled with disingenuous blackening of Iran's actual reality, do have some shame after being confronted with these blood-chilling reports from the USA's largest city.

Get a grip on your emotions and cease burying your heads in the sand, your delusions are an embarrassment to yourselves and to your nation. It's time to wake up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> _Moāned_ Iranians, of both the taxi driver and pseudo-intellectual variants, who've never set foot in the west, who happen to be brutally and deliberately misinformed by the global superpower's targeted psy-ops / propaganda campaign and its depiction of the west as some sort of an utopian haven of felicity, coupled with disingenuous blackening of Iran's actual reality, do have some shame after being confronted with these blood-chilling reports from the USA's largest city.
> 
> Get a grip on your emotions and cease burying your heads in the sand, your delusions are an embarrassment to yourselves and to your nation.


I may sound really crass when I say this but provide Iranians the chance to plow blonde hookers and overtime, they'll get this "roshan f(u)ckery" out of their system.

I too was not too dissimilar but a few years in Dubai cured me (I didn't even have to go further west). After a while, no amount of dancing, partying and sex could wipe the filthy taste that had made it's home in my mouth.


----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

Shab bekhair aghayaan 
Hope everything is good and happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> The CIA orchestrated the coup. This has all been documented in a documentary produced by Oliver Stone called "Ukraine on Fire". It was banned on youtube but you can watch it for free on Rumble. Anyways after that Russia was at risk of losing access to Crimea, with over 60% of the population being Russian. Russia, for it's national security could not take that risk.
> 
> After that Ukraine should have entered serious negotiations with Russia where they would guarantee that the Russian lease on the Crimean base would be honored and guarantee that Russian language would share dual status with Ukrainian since 30% of Ukrainian were ethnic Russians at the time. Either that or give the Russian majority areas autonomy.
> 
> However the Ukrainians chose to only pretend to negotiate, essentially buying time while they built up their military to the point where they could take back Crimea and the Donbas by force. When Russia realized was what the Ukrainian nationalists were planning, they basically had no choice. The Ukrainians rejected the Minsk accord which was negotiated by the UN, France and Germany. Russia did what they had to do for their national security.
> 
> The mistake they made was sending in 150,000-200,000 troops on a 14,000 KM front with multiple assaults in multiple directions. Remember an invading army should outnumber the defenders 3 to 1. Ukraine had an army of 400,000 troops and with all the volunteers, militias and then conscripts it was actually the Russians who were outnumbered.
> 
> Just to give you an idea, ironically the last time any army attempted an invasion on a 14,000 km front was in WW2 when Nazi Germany invaded the Soviet Union. But that was with over 2 million troops and it didn't include multiple assaults in multiple directions. From Leningrad (today St Petersburg) to Crimea, the entire front was headed basically in one direction, from west to east.
> 
> Meanwhile the Russians had to lead an assault from Belarus, from North to South towards Kiev. From South to North to Kherson, which they quickly took and then from Kherson east to establish a landbridge with the Donbas. Then they sent troops from Russia (east) into various parts of the Donbas and from North-East to South-West to invade Kharkiv.
> 
> Of course WW2 was a long time ago so lets look at a more contemporary war. In 2003, when the US invaded Iraq, the US had 375,000 troops, so pretty much twice as many troops as the Russians and since most of Iraq is desert, the front was really no more than 300-400 KM wide. So twice as many troops, a front a quarter the size and an army that they had bombed for more than a decade before going in. Russia bombed Ukraine for 1 night before going in.
> 
> The Russians certainly underestimated the Ukrainians. They basically wanted to replicate the the same tactics they had used to take Crimea. Except this was 7 years later, the Ukrainians were much more prepared and determined and had help from NATO, the most powerful military organization in the world.





MyNameAintJeff said:


> Russia should have either went all in back in 2014 or should have just let it slide and hoped that a pro-russian candidate won the next election. He could have put Yanukovych as a figurehead and tried to take eastern Ukraine, as back then eastern Ukrainians were still pro-Russia (Basically the same thing Saudi did with Abdorabbi Mansour), while claiming to support the "legitimate" government of Ukraine.
> Even if he did nothing he would at least keep the sympathy of half of Ukrainians.
> But he chose the worst options. He outright annexed Crimea, and by doing so lost the support of east Ukrainians who after all had their national pride. Then he waited 8 complete years while propaganda eroded the remaining support for Russia and the west armed the Ukrainian armed forces. And in the end he did an unprovoked invasion, which ended up botched. Contrary to what many think, Putin is no master strategist. In the 2000s he repeatedly sold out Iran thinking that the west would allow Russia to be an equal partner. That didn't work out and Russia was forced to eventually ally with Iran, only this time Iran was much weaker because of sanctions Russia agreed to, and they also missed out on the billions of dollars of arms they could have sold to Iran.
> The only reason Putin is seen as "competent" is because he is compared to Yeltsin and Gorbachev.


Here's the main thing that even the most pro-Russia Iranians know.

Putin certainly did use Iran as bargaining chi, dangling us around to get what it wants with the west. IRGC themselves also said, they would not even show the Iskander to them and cancelled many military agreements, especially with offensive weapons. And even voted FOR sanctions on Iran in the UNSC (again to get benefits from EU). Don't forget that.

He may have helped a bit with defensive systems like AD and radars, but nothing more, but as he stated, they ended up Allying with Iran anyways (which is what he should've done decade ago) but he believe he can try to shape the world in Russia's image will working with the west. It doesn't work like that, you either join them or fight them. We can't assume he is a master strategist, cause he certainly made a mistake with how he treated Iran, who is really the only country in the world that can be Russia's close friend.

Now he is making up for lost time, with this Kanopus-V satellite, and tech transfer/joint production which is a major deal for any country to get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Stryker1982 said:


> Now he is making up for lost time, with this Kanopus-V satellite, and tech transfer/joint production which is a major deal for any country to get.


Just make sure he doesn't end up providing vital codes for military hardware to the enemy or block spare parts for key platforms all of a sudden, leaving Tehran high and dry.

You underestimate how spineless russians are and how quick they are the abandon their supposed friends in the foxhole when there's even a whiff of a threat to themselves (see Cuban missile crisis and North Korea).


----------



## Stryker1982

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> block spare parts for key platforms all of a sudden, leaving Tehran high and dry.


Why do you think they don't buy aircraft from Russia.

When a war comes will Russia cut Iran off??
That's why only tech transfer for aircraft is a requirement, otherwise Iran will not purchase anything from Russia and risk exactly this without a transfer. We had a bitter experience with this in the past. Notice how they got tech transfer and joint production for Kanopus-V.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Stryker1982 said:


> Why do you think they don't buy aircraft from Russia.
> 
> When a war comes will Russia cut Iran off??
> That's why only tech transfer for aircraft is a requirement, otherwise Iran will not purchase anything from Russia and risk exactly this without a transfer. We had a bitter experience with this in the past. Notice how they got tech transfer and joint production for Kanopus-V.


How much of the Khayyam was made in Iran, by the way? I hear users here say just the encryption module but I've not seen any statement from the ISA as such yet.

I know that Iran will be placing an order for russian helicopters too soon...let's hope it involves technology transfer as well because if their plan is to purchase Mi-28Ns and Ka-52s, then maintenance costs and spare parts will be expensive, not to mention risky as russians are fond of choking those off when the wind changes direction.


----------



## Stryker1982

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> How much of the Khayyam was made in Iran, by the way? I hear users here say just the encryption module but I've not seen any statement from the ISA as such yet.
> 
> I know that Iran will be placing an order for russian helicopters too soon...let's hope it involves technology transfer as well because if their plan is to purchase Mi-28Ns and Ka-52s, then maintenance costs and spare parts will be expensive, not to mention risky as russians are fond of choking those off when the wind changes direction.


This one was built by Russia fully, but their are 4 more planned, which will be jointly produced. 

I haven't heard anything about helicopters but that is something that is needed more so than fighter jets. Especially Medical helicopters


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> *Dispatch from "Paradise West", Chapter III *
> 
> 
> A tiny, microscopic, fragmentary selection of normalcy in New York City, USA over the course of nine very ordinary days of August 2022. "Enjoy", believers in "Paradise West"!
> 
> 
> Dramatic video shows hit-and-run driver plow into mother and her baby in NYC​By Tina Moore, Joe Marino and Patrick Reilly
> August 11, 2022 7:14pm
> 
> https://nypost.com/2022/08/11/video-shows-hit-and-run-driver-plow-into-mom-baby-in-nyc/
> 
> I wonder how often scenes like this can be witnessed in Islamic Iran? An SUV driver mindlessly slamming a woman and her baby.
> 
> 
> NYC McDonald’s worker shot over cold french fries, police source says​By Tina Moore, Georgett Roberts and Kate Sheehy
> August 2, 2022 12:28pm
> 
> https://nypost.com/2022/08/02/nyc-mcdonalds-worker-shot-over-cold-french-fries-sources-say/
> 
> And before some smart alec comes claiming that this is _merely_ a consequence of liberal firearms ownership laws in the USA, in order to seriously wound some unprepared person in a surprise move, a knife would be more than enough. The point here is about the abnormally elevated readiness and willingness of a considerable percentage of Americans to resort to extreme violence over completely trivial disputes, the extent of which is absolutely incomparable to prevailing standards in Iran.
> 
> Any fight one gets into in the USA, one must be prepared for the eventuality that this might very well be one's ultimate life experience. No, this is not so in Islamic Iran - no matter how hopelessly brainwashed one may be or how much spin one may try to put on it.
> 
> 
> Homeless man drinks garbage slug water off the sidewalk in midtown USA​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554889050875727874
> "_Al-haqq ke Emrik_ā_-jun khode ferdose!_ _Doniyāye Qarb aslan beheshte, behesht!_ _Vāy, qorbune Qarb beram man! Ey kāsh mā al'ān Emrikā budim, az bichāregio badbakhtii ke in ākhundā bar saremun ovordan nejāt peydā mikardim. Ey kāsh!_ I swear, government officials in the west are serving their people and would never line their pockets nor use the nation's wealth to shower regional paramilitaries with tons of free money forcefully taken from we the people! Hence why every resident of the west has his needs catered to by philanthropic, altruistic, charitable ruling elites. Muh I would know, everyday I'm watching Saudi International, Manoto, BBC Farsi for four hours, spending two more on Instagram and Telegram and listening to Zibakalam's erudite and well informed insight every now and then!"
> 
> Our _moāned_ compatriots, of both the taxi driver and pseudo-intellectual variants, who've never set foot in the west, who happen to be brutally and deliberately misinformed by the zio-American empire's targeted psy-ops / propaganda campaign and its depiction of the west as some sort of an utopian haven of felicity, coupled with disingenuous blackening of Iran's actual reality, do have some shame after being confronted with these blood-chilling reports from the USA's largest city.
> 
> Get a grip on your emotions and cease burying your heads in the sand, your delusions are an embarrassment to yourselves and to your nation.


didn't read your post but , about the twitts . change that shotgun incident with daggers and short sword and you can easily find such incident in Tehran , Moscow , Japan or any other big city around thew world


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> This one was built by Russia fully, but their are 4 more planned, which will be jointly produced.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about helicopters but that is something that is needed more so than fighter jets. Especially Medical helicopters


Please post viable reference this is ‘fully’ Russian. I’m seeing Iranian sources saying it's ‘fully’ Iranian.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Slew of traffic accidents in isnotreal (🇮🇱) since the truce with PIJ on August 7th last Sunday.

Funny how 18 of them suddenly lost their driving skills and became fertilizer in this very specific post-ceasefire week 🤔



WudangMaster said:


>


I saw a little of this recently. The J-10A would be the most prominent product to emerge from technology transfer provided by isnotreal.


----------



## Surenas

jauk said:


> Uh..no. You questionably reference Russian retrograde thinking by your own retrograde thinking. You’re looking at a black knight threatening a white bishop yet you don’t see the black king is under severe threat by white’s queen, bishop, and knight (ironically the same white bishop you believe is under threat, btw). To put it simply, Russia is waging a hybrid war in a broad theater and has the west’s economic and strategic interests under threat.
> 
> Humorously all the anti Russia posts remind me of this meme:
> 
> View attachment 870331
> 
> 
> Based on this awesome commercial:



By all means put it simply because you clearly lack the coherence and strategic insight to make it intelligible or sophisticated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> didn't read your post but , about the twitts . change that shotgun incident with daggers and short sword and you can easily find such incident in Tehran , Moscow , Japan or any other big city around thew world



First of all, the reports shared primarily serve to debunk the mythical, false image of the west peddled by foreign-sponsored media to the Iranian people. In this sense, whether crime exists in Iran or not is irrelevant to the point.

Secondly, when it comes to comparative assessment of criminality, we addressed this at length already. Violent crime and assault with weapons is considerably more frequent in the USA than it is in the Islamic Republic of Iran including Tehran. People are much, much safer anywhere in Iran and run a far smaller risk of getting murdered when they leave their homes, compared to the USA. That's simply the undeniable reality.

And let's not even get into more hair raising social dysfunctions such as school violence in the USA, the kind of which is totally unheard of in most of the rest of the world, especially in Islamic Iran, as we demonstrated here a few months ago.

We're talking dozens upon dozens of *amok runs* per year here - *not* a token pupil assaulting some school worker or fellow student in an isolated incident every five years or so, triggered by a personal dispute with the victim. Amok runs which by the way can easily be carried out with bladed weapons too; just ask the Germans, since many of them remember that 16-year old youngster who stabbed 37 people at Berlin's Central Station in 2006 for no apparent reason.









Berliner Hauptbahnhof: Der brutale Amoklauf am Hauptbahnhof - WELT


Vor einem Jahr: Mike P. verletzt im Gedränge mindestens 37 Menschen durch Messerstiche. Die Tat, wurde später ermittelt, währte 16 Minuten. Das Urteil lautete: sieben Jahre Jugendstrafe. Das Motiv des damals 16-Jährigen ist bis heute nicht klar.




www.welt.de





There are significant differences in this regard between countries. Therefore to paint them all with the same brush would definitely be misleading and counter-factual. Japan ranks among the safer countries as well (not that there are no social issues there, but high rates of violent crime isn't one of them).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

PakistaniandProud said:


> Iranian and Pakistani female climbers reach K2 summit in Pakistan (2nd largest mountain).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women climbers from Pakistan and Iran reach K2 summit
> 
> 
> A woman from Pakistan and another from Iran appear to be the first females from their countries to reach the top of K2, one of the world’s highest and most dangerous summits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550409227759456256


God bless


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Secondly, when it comes to comparative assessment of criminality, we addressed this at length already. Violent crime and assault with weapons is considerably more frequent in the USA than it is in the Islamic Republic of Iran including Tehran. People are much, much safer anywhere in Iran and run a far smaller risk of getting murdered when they leave their homes, compared to the USA. That's simply the undeniable reality.


for gods sake just one night come to emergency ward of Sina, Imam Khomeyni , 7th of Tir, Imam Hosein ,..... or any other hospital in central-south of tehran and see for yourself


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> for gods sake just one night come to emergency ward of Sina, Imam Khomeyni , 7th of Tir, Imam Hosein ,..... or any other hospital in central-south of tehran and see for yourself



Oh wow, there's crime in an agglomeration of 15 to 16 million inhabitants... no crap, Sherlock! This is not the point though. We're talking frequency, degree of violence, circumstances of those crimes, what it implies for an ordinary citizen walking the streets, and what the situation in New York is like relative to Tehran.

Have you ever visited emergency wards in an average American city, not to mention South Central Los Angeles or the Bronx? Forget about the USA, it'd suffice to travel to Molenbeek or the northern neighborhoods of Brussels, to the Seine Saint-Denis department outside Paris, to the Croydon, Brent, Hackney, Southward, or Lambeth areas of London, Rinkeby near Stockholm would do as well. Truth is, if you lack the necessary comparative outlook, then a listing of Tehran hospitals won't offer much.

Namely, that Tehran is immensely safer for a random person compared to any major metropolitan area of the USA. It's apples and oranges, literally.

To even imagine otherwise is to be cut off from reality, so much so that it's no longer funny. I can't say much about the USA other than the fact that it's much worse than Europe in this regard, but I have personally experienced (as in, lived and conducted similar activities in each of these locations) Tehran as well as some of the western European capitals. So when it comes to empirical comparisons I'm rather well placed to speak.

Then again, any person suggesting that Tokyo is as unsafe as New York City, or that it's "the same" everywhere, really shouldn't be commenting on the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Stryker1982 said:


> Here's the main thing that even the most pro-Russia Iranians know.
> 
> Putin certainly did use Iran as bargaining chi, dangling us around to get what it wants with the west. IRGC themselves also said, they would not even show the Iskander to them and cancelled many military agreements, especially with offensive weapons. And even voted FOR sanctions on Iran in the UNSC (again to get benefits from EU). Don't forget that.
> 
> He may have helped a bit with defensive systems like AD and radars, but nothing more, but as he stated, they ended up Allying with Iran anyways (which is what he should've done decade ago) but he believe he can try to shape the world in Russia's image will working with the west. It doesn't work like that, you either join them or fight them. We can't assume he is a master strategist, cause he certainly made a mistake with how he treated Iran, who is really the only country in the world that can be Russia's close friend.
> 
> Now he is making up for lost time, with this Kanopus-V satellite, and tech transfer/joint production which is a major deal for any country to get.



Mark my words, if Iran tries to distance itself from Russia, we will see Kurdo Azeri problems in Northwest of Iran again. Like I always say people do not change, nations do not change either, just governments change. Tsar Royal Russia, and Communist Russia both ate chunks of Iranian lands. Federalist Russia so far has not gained enough strength that they can go for land expansion but they have shown intentions of eyeing the entire Caspian sea and resources. If Iran opposes that Aliyev will be up our *** with Azeri ethnicism and PJAK terrorism will start in Iran again. 

Russians are sophisticated and calculating people who love their nationhood. They care less about others. An admirable quality as a country. They know they need allies as much as possible in these times, especially allies with natural resources who can tighten the Russian grip on western need for hydrocarbon imports. How much Iran can get out of this current situation is upto the Iranian strategists. I do not see much happening to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> Mark my words, if Iran tries to distance itself from Russia, we will see Kurdo Azeri problems in Northwest of Iran again. Like I always say people do not change, nations do not change either, just governments change. Tsar Royal Russia, and Communist Russia both ate chunks of Iranian lands. Federalist Russia so far has not gained enough strength that they can go for land expansion but they have shown intentions of eyeing the entire Caspian sea and resources. If Iran opposes that Aliyev will be up our *** with Azeri ethnicism and PJAK terrorism will start in Iran again.
> 
> Russians are sophisticated and calculating people who love their nationhood. They care less about others. An admirable quality as a country. They know they need allies as much as possible in these times, especially allies with natural resources who can tighten the Russian grip on western need for hydrocarbon imports. How much Iran can get out of this current situation is upto the Iranian strategists. I do not see much happening to be honest.



No need to be fearful about Russia deciding to support anti-Iranian pan-Turkism I believe, for the zionists and the west are already doing everything they can in this regard, and they are immensely more resourceful than Russia is and will be in the foreseeable future.

As for opposing Russia, the notion that Moscow might react in such a manner never caused Iran to forego her interests vis à vis the Russian Federation. Iran fully supported Bosnian Muslims against Russian-backed Serbs in the 1990's civil war, Iran even trained a handful of Chechens fighting Russia during the Yeltsin days, later on Iran threatened to sue Moscow at the Hague international tribunal over delays in S-300 deliveries. But none of these prompted the Russian Federation to prop up Azari or Kurdish separatism against Iran.

To me this truly looks like a very remote eventuality. Pan-Turkism especially would be a double-edged sword from Russia's perspective, all the more so given NATO member Turkey's involvement with the Baku republic.

More importantly, there's no reason for either Iran or Russia to resort to these sorts of measures against each other. Bilateral relations are at an all time high, with Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution stating he expects them to keep expanding in the upcoming years.

Regarding people and governments, it's governments that forge policy. Different governments in one same country can pursue opposite policies on numerous levels, case in point the Pahlavi monarchy and the Islamic Republic of Iran (it probably won't be necessary to enumerate the fundamental differences between the two).

But even people can change. That's why social engineering isn't a myth but an effective tool of lasting collective behavioral modification. As an example, the German people in 2022 aren't identical to the German people of 1940 (again, it'd be superfluous to go into details I think).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558849091710361607
Wagner posts pic of base of operations on social media —> base gets bombed by Ukraine a few days later 

Russian amateur wartime mistakes continue.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558849091710361607
> Wagner posts pic of base of operations on social media —> base gets bombed by Ukraine a few days later
> 
> Russian amateur wartime mistakes continue.


Yup, they geolocated the site.

Reckless mistakes, put your f**ing phones down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Oh wow, there's crime in an agglomeration of 15 to 16 million inhabitants... no crap! This is not the point though. We're talking frequency, degree of violence, circumstances of those crimes, what it implies for an ordinary citizen walking the streets, and what the situation in New York is like relative to Tehran.
> 
> Did you visit emergency wards in an average American city, not to mention South Central Los Angeles or the Bronx? Forget about the USA, it'd suffice to travel to Molenbeek or the northern neighborhoods of Brussels, to the Seine Saint-Denis department outside Paris, to the Croydon, Brent, Hackney, Southward, or Lambeth areas of London, Rinkeby near Stockholm would do as well. Truth is, if you lack the necessary comparative outlook a listing of Tehran hospitals names won't alter the truth.
> 
> Namely, that Tehran is immensely safer for a random person compared to any major metropolitan area of the USA. It's apples and oranges, literally.
> 
> To even imagine otherwise is to be cut off from reality, so much so that it's no longer funny. I can't say much about the USA other than the fact that it's much worse than Europe in this regard, but I have personally experienced (as in, lived and conducted similar activities in each of these locations) Tehran as well as some of the western European capitals. So when it comes to empirical comparisons I'm rather well placed to speak.
> 
> Then again, any person suggesting that Tokyo is as unsafe as New York City, or that it's "the same" everywhere, really shouldn't be commenting on the topic.


You're wasting bandwidth talking to @Hack-Hook 

When he starts off, you should spam "BUT MUH-!"



Stryker1982 said:


> Yup, they geolocated the site.
> 
> Reckless mistakes, put your f**ing phones down.


Something similar happened in al-Tanf in Syria years ago with amerikwans.

They got geolocated with their exercise phone apps and I think there was an attack.



drmeson said:


> Mark my words, if Iran tries to distance itself from Russia, we will see Kurdo Azeri problems in Northwest of Iran again. Like I always say people do not change, nations do not change either, just governments change. Tsar Royal Russia, and Communist Russia both ate chunks of Iranian lands. Federalist Russia so far has not gained enough strength that they can go for land expansion but they have shown intentions of eyeing the entire Caspian sea and resources. If Iran opposes that Aliyev will be up our *** with Azeri ethnicism and PJAK terrorism will start in Iran again.
> 
> Russians are sophisticated and calculating people who love their nationhood. They care less about others. An admirable quality as a country. They know they need allies as much as possible in these times, especially allies with natural resources who can tighten the Russian grip on western need for hydrocarbon imports. How much Iran can get out of this current situation is upto the Iranian strategists. I do not see much happening to be honest.


A coup in Azerbaijan in long overdue. I think even as we speak, sleepers in Azerbaijan are at work undermining it's regime.

I only pray for a Third Chechen War in russia soon, one that ousts them from the North Caucasus forever.


----------



## SLY

If you had bad experience posting about Israel share your thoughts lot of the people on here pretending to be muslim and targeting Iranian threads and muslims but glorifying Israel









Forums losing Credibility


i banned many times, i was criticizing PTI. But posting against Pakistani Army is OK, No one take action against PTI Trolls. But posting against PTI is not OK Forum name should be "defence.pti" Is this ok? Edited Bajwa Picture on Profile now you have convinced me to say something about...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

If the war ended today with borders frozen as are, who would you declare the winner ? Russia underestimated the Ukrainians at first but they adjusted and are winning, have essentially won. Russia has taken control of Ukraine's industrial heartland, 1/5th, soon to be 1/4th of its territory, Ukraine lays in ruins and will be in debt to the US/IMF/World Bank for atleast 70 years, Zaporizhia powerplant provides 20% of Ukraine's power for the region and Russia is cutting off Ukraine and transfering it to its power grid. Ukraine has been cut off from the ocean almost completely and will be very lucky if they get out of this with Odessa in their grasp, which I doubt. Anyways let's keep watching and see who wins Russia or the NATO puppet Ukraine with a president who used to dance in high heels ? Btw recenty Ukraine sent a shipment of grains to Lebanon and it got rejected because it had been in storage for too long and wasn't worth the price the business man is quoted as saying. Now they're off to Syria to beg Assad to take their leftover grain nobody even wants. Remember flour has a shelf life of 6 months. This grain has been sitting for 3, more than likely 4 with the travel time realistically. After transfer costs, processing into flour that will basically be 5-6 months. Ukraine should have negotiated from the start. They could have simply remained a nuetral country and traded prosperously with the EU/Russia/China/Middle East/ ETC. Instead they chose to become EU's b#tch and now look at them.




Surenas said:


> By all means put it simply because you clearly lack the coherence and strategic insight to make it intelligible or sophisticated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> If the war ended today with borders frozen as are, who would you declare the winner ? Russia underestimated the Ukrainians at first but they adjusted and are winning, have essentially won. Russia has taken control of Ukraine's industrial heartland, 1/5th, soon to be 1/4th of its territory, Ukraine lays in ruins and will be in debt to the US/IMF/World Bank for atleast 70 years, Zaporizhia powerplant provides 20% of Ukraine's power for the region and Russia is cutting off Ukraine and transfering it to its power grid. Ukraine has been cut off from the ocean almost completely and will be very lucky if they get out of this with Odessa in their grasp, which I doubt. Anyways let's keep watching and see who wins Russia or the NATO puppet Ukraine with a president who used to dance in high heels ? Btw recenty Ukraine sent a shipment of grains to Lebanon and it got rejected because it had been in storage for too long and wasn't worth the price the business man is quoted as saying. Now they're off to Syria to beg Assad to take their leftover grain nobody even wants. Remember flour has a shelf life of 6 months. This grain has been sitting for 3, more than likely 4 with the travel time realistically. After transfer costs, processing into flour that will basically be 5-6 months. Ukraine should have negotiated from the start. They could have simply remained a nuetral country and traded prosperously with the EU/Russia/China/Middle East/ ETC. Instead they chose to become EU's b#tch and now look at them.


Tactical Ukrainian victory, strategic Russian victory.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Ich said:


> Well, me think that the replanish of iron dom by israel can be done faster then the replanish of the rockets in Gaza. For me that is the reason why Israel attacks Gaza nearly every year: To lower the quantity of Gaza rockets.
> 
> Why do they do that? Well, if there are a Gaza with fully max stocks of rockets AND a Hizb in Lebanon with fully max stocks of rockets, then there is a possibillity that Israel can be whiped out cause of 1.) Gaza fires all rockets and so lower the quantity of iron dom rockets so 2.) that then there are no more enough iron dom rockets to stop the Hizb rockets that are fired shortly after the Gaza rockets. In this constellation Israel has no chance to defend properly. And that is why they provoke Gaza nearly every year to make Gaza fire its rockets in a "controlled" szenario to avoid a szenario where Gaza and Hizb work together in attacking Israel.


Your analysis holds weight. I always notice Hamas and PIJ respond only with smaller rockets to the isnotreali bombardment which is indicative they're holding out for the big battle where the Palestinians and Hezbollah will launch a coordinated assault against the enemy.


----------



## Battlion25

I always find it strange why Israel is slightly overestimated militarily by layman who don't understand military affairs. Israel doesn't attack Gaza every year because there is deterence ethbalished between them as Israel pays a price for fighting them including tourism and other sectors such as their energy sector gets hit and besides a direct conventional conflict has proven to be costly which has been abandoned as they tried it out back in 08 and 14 etc etc.. They know better now from experience that engaging 200 to 300k Armed palis with tunnel networks will not be a walk in the park who has anti-tank weapons, missiles etc etc and who are motivated to engage. Such a conventional clash could take years and be drawn out perhaps 2-3 years with Israel sacrifcing over half to 70 or 80% of it's armed forces.. This is the realistic scenario play by play not the cartoon version where someone rolls over someone etc etc.

Now that being said one thing the Gazans does well is that they don't take shxt for anything whch has technically lead to deterence which can't be said the same thing in Syria. Isreal is a small country with poor stragetic depth and low population they can't sustain a prolonged war with example Syria.

What needs to happen is the ending of Israel's attacks on Syria which they have been doing without any reply for nearly 5-7 years now.. Syria is capable of lighting of Israel quite easily hence why I don't understand the hesition and what are they waiting for? They should take a page out of the Gazans. Which is pretty simple ''We either fight to the death with each other or we make ceasefire'' But you can't allow them open shop. They only understand force and that is what you give them. THey only understand the language of force..

Enough is enough. It is time for Assad to mobilize his forces and start throwing in missiles and start engaging them at the border site and you will see Israel's reactions being surprising and retreating or even avoiding to engage Assad's militias on the battlefield. The question is Can they even fight Syria in a war of attration the answer is a simple no..

They attacked yesterday Tartus without any reactions. The Syrians have to prepare for a conflict with Israel first of all and second of all attack Israel unprovoked to start a short conflict if prolonged then that is good but Israel can't fight a war lasting more then 2 weeks they just don't have the capacity for that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Tactical Ukrainian victory, strategic Russian victory.


Not sure It can be called a tactical Ukrainian victory, considering they still would lose roughly 20-25% of their land, of which alot of it is very good land. But I think Russia had to endure much higher costs than expected to get this result.


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> I always find it strange why Israel is slightly overestimated militarily by layman who don't understand military affairs. Israel doesn't attack Gaza every year because there is deterence ethbalished between them as Israel pays a price for fighting them including tourism and other sectors such as their energy sector gets hit and besides a direct conventional conflict has proven to be costly which has been abandoned as they tried it out back in 08 and 14 etc etc.. They know better now from experience that engaging 200 to 300k Armed palis with tunnel networks will not be a walk in the park who has anti-tank weapons, missiles etc etc and who are motivated to engage. Such a conventional clash could take years and be drawn out perhaps 2-3 years with Israel sacrifcing over half to 70 or 80% of it's armed forces.. This is the realistic scenario play by play not the cartoon version where someone rolls over someone etc etc.
> 
> Now that being said one thing the Gazans does well is that they don't take shxt for anything whch has technically lead to deterence which can't be said the same thing in Syria. Isreal is a small country with poor stragetic depth and low population they can't sustain a prolonged war with example Syria.
> 
> What needs to happen is the ending of Israel's attacks on Syria which they have been doing without any reply for nearly 5-7 years now.. Syria is capable of lighting of Israel quite easily hence why I don't understand the hesition and what are they waiting for? They should take a page out of the Gazans. Which is pretty simple ''We either fight to the death with each other or we make ceasefire'' But you can't allow them open shop. They only understand force and that is what you give them. THey only understand the language of force..
> 
> Enough is enough. It is time for Assad to mobilize his forces and start throwing in missiles and start engaging them at the border site and you will see Israel's reactions being surprising and retreating or even avoiding to engage Assad's militias on the battlefield. The question is Can they even fight Syria in a war of attration the answer is a simple no..
> 
> They attacked yesterday Tartus without any reactions. The Syrians have to prepare for a conflict with Israel first of all and second of all attack Israel unprovoked to start a short conflict if prolonged then that is good but Israel can't fight a war lasting more then 2 weeks they just don't have the capacity for that


I'm not really sure what the long term game plan is for Syria, but Syria is not able to stop Israel from attacking it. Syria also cannot tolerate escalation so I can understand why they are purely defensive in this regard, I think they are hoping for the main war to start, in this war between wars to reset the balance of power. That is, the only way Syria can avoid these strikes is if Israel and Iran clash. or Isreal and Lebenon

They are also worried about the rebel groups in Idlib, and Turkey as well so last thing they need is another major conflict. But you are absolutely right, Israel is a strong military, but very thin, and does not have the ability to wage attrition warfare let alone absorb major blows to its military and civilian infrastructure. That's why it always tries to end these wars with Gaza quickly. How many power plants do they have, like 4? and 2 ports? Not difficult to shut it down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Not sure It can be called a tactical Ukrainian victory, considering they still would lose roughly 20-25% of their land, of which alot of it is very good land. But I think Russia had to endure much higher costs than expected to get this result.



They lost land that they technically already had lost since 2014. They are basically giving up the autonomous regions. Would be like saying Iraq losing Kurdistan.

Furthermore, this conflict ended up being a victory for Ukrainian government. They will be accepted into EU (and probably even NATO). They will receive western aid and be turned into a militarized buffer against Russia. The people will suffer, but the Ukraine government doesn’t care.

As for Russia it secured the autonomous regions, but at what cost? Global pariah like Iran and it’s military which was supposed to be the 3rd best in the world came out not even looking like a top 10. This led to loss of deterrence, luckily they have thousands of nukes to maintain some level of deterrence moving forward.

There is also the risk of after Putin is gone, some Qajar dynasty like ruler will give up all of the gains back to Ukraine to win favor with the west and get sanctions lifted. Which would make this whole war a bit pointless.


----------



## Shawnee

Konica camera made immediately after WWII, forced to be labeled as “made in occupied Japn”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> They lost land that they technically already had lost since 2014. They are basically giving up the autonomous regions. Would be like saying Iraq losing Kurdistan.


Theirs alot more beyond the Autonomous regions that Russia currently holds, I would agree if they only held Donbass and Luhansk


----------



## Stryker1982

IR wants to sign a deal. IR signing it's own death warrant to get benefits for only 2 years while losing it's nuclear infrastructure. Well played

The system deserves to fall if it is so naive like this.

The problem is not the idea of sanctions removal and economic connection. That is obviously good, the idea that the participants of the JCPOA will sign an agreement that will benefit Iran is a major joke, as if they have any intention of that. Especially the joke that it can last even 2 years. At most 6 years.

Why on earth would they give benefits to Iran, and tying Iran's economic future to this deal is also a joke, many problems can be solved without the JCPOA and many problems, the JCPOA will not solve. Not to mention their is absolute 0 guarantee that any EU country will even want to work in Iran or any other nation will want to expand relations with Iran due to American sanctions fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Theirs alot more beyond the Autonomous regions that Russia currently holds, I would agree if they only held Donbass and Luhansk



Like what? Besides Kherson and Mariupol. Kherson isn’t worth anything. Mariupol at least has the coastline.

Russia is letting grain be exported. You think if USA was laying siege to Iran they would allow Iran to export gas/oil/grain? That shows just how “soft” Russia has to be to keep some countries in the world neutral in this conflict.

Give it time and Ukraine will have a short range BM capability and long range CM capability (remember Iran’s KH-55 came from Ukraine). After that Russian ships and bases will all be vulnerable to fire on native Ukraine land.

Just look at the recent Crimea base attack with a S-350 guarding the base Russia lost at least 10 SU-30/Su-34 

At this rate those ex-Egyptian SU-35s might go to Russian airforce.


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> IR wants to sign a deal. IR signing it's own death warrant to get benefits for only 2 years while losing it's nuclear infrastructure. Well played
> 
> The system deserves to fall if it is so naive like this.
> 
> The problem is not the idea of sanctions removal and economic connection. That is obviously good, the idea that the participants of the JCPOA will sign an agreement that will benefit Iran is a major joke, as if they have any intention of that. Especially the joke that it can last even 2 years. At most 6 years.
> 
> Why on earth would they give benefits to Iran, and tying Iran's economic future to this deal is also a joke, many problems can be solved without the JCPOA and many problems, the JCPOA will not solve. Not to mention their is absolute 0 guarantee that any EU country will even want to work in Iran or any other nation will want to expand relations with Iran due to American sanctions fear.



وقت غرب رو تلف کردن چی
برنامه مخفی چی

پیچیده تره اینهاست این بازی

برجام قطعی شده نیس

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 870998
> 
> 
> Konica camera made immediately after WWII, forced to be labeled as “made in occupied Japn”
> 
> View attachment 870999
> 
> 
> View attachment 871000


WOW!!
I did not know this,its a very bizarre thing to see.
The israelis objected to having to have products that were manufactured in the occupied territories being labeled as such in some european countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> IR wants to sign a deal. IR signing it's own death warrant to get benefits for only 2 years while losing it's nuclear infrastructure. Well played
> 
> The system deserves to fall if it is so naive like this.
> 
> The problem is not the idea of sanctions removal and economic connection. That is obviously good, the idea that the participants of the JCPOA will sign an agreement that will benefit Iran is a major joke, as if they have any intention of that. Especially the joke that it can last even 2 years. At most 6 years.
> 
> Why on earth would they give benefits to Iran, and tying Iran's economic future to this deal is also a joke, many problems can be solved without the JCPOA and many problems, the JCPOA will not solve. Not to mention their is absolute 0 guarantee that any EU country will even want to work in Iran or any other nation will want to expand relations with Iran due to American sanctions fear.



Iran needs the US to rip up the deal a second time. Hence why they need to come back into the deal. If US rips up the deal again, the world will just give up and blame the US. “Fool me once....”

But if Iran refuses a deal now it will be “Trump made the initial mistake, but Iran’s at fault for not returning”

Iran’s establishment also wants to show the people of Iran that the US is not trustworthy.

As for nuclear regression, everything is temporary. The machines will be dismantled and put under seal (not destroyed). IR-6 is basically mass production ready. IR-9 is probably still 5+ years away. 

The centrifuge parts plant in Natanz or Isfahan will take some time to be built and ready. The underground facility that makes Fordow look like child’s play being built will take another 2-3 years to be operational. That is Iran’s power play for post 2024 world.

So in 2024/2025 Iran can quickly ramp up nuclear capability in 6-9 months if US pulls out. It will have way more protection of its entire nuclear chain (centrifuge parts and enrichment will be under IRGC control and under a mountain safe from sabotage).

It’s a nice chess play quite honestly. It’s not like Iran was gonna dash for the bomb in 2023. Plus Iran needs to access some frozen funds for domestic needs and military ones. 100B+ is frozen right now I believe.


----------



## Surenas

sha ah said:


> If the war ended today with borders frozen as are, who would you declare the winner ? Russia underestimated the Ukrainians at first but they adjusted and are winning, have essentially won. Russia has taken control of Ukraine's industrial heartland, 1/5th, soon to be 1/4th of its territory, Ukraine lays in ruins and will be in debt to the US/IMF/World Bank for atleast 70 years, Zaporizhia powerplant provides 20% of Ukraine's power for the region and Russia is cutting off Ukraine and transfering it to its power grid. Ukraine has been cut off from the ocean almost completely and will be very lucky if they get out of this with Odessa in their grasp, which I doubt. Anyways let's keep watching and see who wins Russia or the NATO puppet Ukraine with a president who used to dance in high heels ? Btw recenty Ukraine sent a shipment of grains to Lebanon and it got rejected because it had been in storage for too long and wasn't worth the price the business man is quoted as saying. Now they're off to Syria to beg Assad to take their leftover grain nobody even wants. Remember flour has a shelf life of 6 months. This grain has been sitting for 3, more than likely 4 with the travel time realistically. After transfer costs, processing into flour that will basically be 5-6 months. Ukraine should have negotiated from the start. They could have simply remained a nuetral country and traded prosperously with the EU/Russia/China/Middle East/ ETC. Instead they chose to become EU's b#tch and now look at them.



I'm not going to list all the military blunders that have exposed Russia's military as an extremely archaic, corrupt and inept institution.

But Russia underestimating Ukrainian capabilities and preparedness is going down as one of the most consequential intelligence failures in the history of conflict studies. You can't simply overlook the extreme incompetence of the entire Russian security apparatus ever since they decided to invade their neighbouring country. Which makes it even more disgraceful because Ukraine should have been effectively penetrated by Russian intelligence considering the fact that Russia is familiar with its territory, entire political system and the close ethnic/linguistic ties it holds with its fellow Slavic brethren.

The US simply outplayed Russia post-2014, as it effectively and clandestinely organized Ukrainian defence and intelligence forces to resist an expected Russian invasion. And now Russia is bogged down in an highly unpopular operation that has united the West, enlarged NATO and gave Ukraine its own Iran-Iraq War that will eventually mould a fairly young nation into one with extreme anti-Russian sentiments. Who cares if Ukraine suffers from it? It's quite clear that Russia has failed to topple the Ukrainian government, and will not be able to make any worthwhile territorial advances that would prevent Ukraine from posing any threat to it. And in the meanwhile, what is left of Ukraine is quickly going to be integrated with the West - politically, economically and militarily.

Russia has failed big time, and I'm sure this understanding is slowly making ways in Moscow.

But as I said, this isn't necessarily bad for Iran. On the contrary, Russia's receding power will eventually force Moscow to stop looking at Iran as a junior partner which it can occasionally use as a negotiating card in its dealings with the West. And we're already seeing an outright Russian charm offensive vis-à-vis Iran that demonstrates this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Iran needs the US to rip up the deal a second time. Hence why they need to come back into the deal. If US rips up the deal again, the world will just give up and blame the US. “Fool me once....”
> 
> But if Iran refuses a deal now it will be “Trump made the initial mistake, but Iran’s at fault for not returning”
> 
> Iran’s establishment also wants to show the people of Iran that the US is not trustworthy.
> 
> As for nuclear regression, everything is temporary. The machines will be dismantled and put under seal (not destroyed). IR-6 is basically mass production ready. IR-9 is probably still 5+ years away.
> 
> The centrifuge parts plant in Natanz or Isfahan will take some time to be built and ready. The underground facility that makes Fordow look like child’s play being built will take another 2-3 years to be operational. That is Iran’s power play for post 2024 world.
> 
> So in 2024/2025 Iran can quickly ramp up nuclear capability in 6-9 months if US pulls out. It will have way more protection of its entire nuclear chain (centrifuge parts and enrichment will be under IRGC control and under a mountain safe from sabotage).
> 
> It’s a nice chess play quite honestly. It’s not like Iran was gonna dash for the bomb in 2023. Plus Iran needs to access some frozen funds for domestic needs and military ones. 100B+ is frozen right now I believe.


Well, when you put it like that...


----------



## sha ah

I'm sorry I just feel like you're trolling me at this time point. Russia occupies 1/5 of Ukrainian territory, including most of the coastline, which is vital to Ukraine's economy and prosperity. Furthermore Ukraine's entire industrial capacity was based in the eastern sector, now gone. 

The Zaparizhia nuclear power plant is the largest in Ukraine providing 20% of the electricity for Ukraine. Russia is now severing that electricity from Ukraine and connecting the power plant to its own grid. Ukraine just sent grain to Lebanon. The buyers rejected it since the grain is 3-4 months old at this point and flour only has a 6 month shelf life. Now the ship is going to Syria to beg Assad to buy their grain. 

Russia didn't even mobilize. If Russia had mobilized with 1 million + men instead of 150-200,000 they would have easily won. They simply did not expect Ukraine to put up a fight. US intelligence also thought that Kiev would fall in 3 days. Intelligence is not always 100%, it just is what it is at the time. 

Russia is fighting not Ukraine but NATO through Ukraine. By the end of this war, Ukraine will be cut off from the entire coastline and after that if they don't want to negotiate Kharkiv will be surrounded. It's not a matter of if but when. 

Are you forgetting about the disastrous American blunder in Afghanistan recently. 3 TRILLION down the drain, for what ? for nothing. They trained an army for 20 years, it lasted 1.5 months. What do you call that glorious ? victorious ? War is not always straightforward. Stop buying into US made video games and Hollywood movies. 

The US went into Iraq in 2003 after bombing and starving the country for 12 years. They sent 375,000+ men into a 300-400 KM frontline. A very Straightforward frontline going from south to north. In an alternate universe if the US had sent in 170,000 troops into Ukraine and Ukraine had the same support and weapons do you think the US would have performed much better ? Abrams would have done better against Javelins ? 

The truth is that the Russians tried to do something that goes directly against American / NATO doctrine. They tried to avoid mass casualties, keep everything intact and make the war as painless as possible. That's how they did it in 2014 in Crimea. Don't forget that in Iraq the US killed 1 million civilians.

Again war is not straightforward. WW2 was an absolute disaster for the Soviets at first but in the end they came out on top as a global superpower. You realize that out of 15 German Pzh 2000 howitzers, only 5 are still operational ? Why because of maintenance issues. Apparently firing the howitzer 100 times a day puts too much of a strain on its internal mechanisms.

>It's quite clear that Russia has failed to topple the Ukrainian government, and will not be able to >make any worthwhile territorial advances that would prevent Ukraine from posing any threat to >it.



Surenas said:


> By all means put it simply because you clearly lack the coherence and strategic insight to make it intelligible or sophisticated.





Surenas said:


> I'm not going to list all the military blunders that have exposed Russia's military as an extremely archaic, corrupt and inept institution.
> 
> But Russia underestimating Ukrainian capabilities and preparedness is going down as one of the most consequential intelligence failures in the history of conflict studies. You can't simply overlook the extreme incompetence of the entire Russian security apparatus ever since they decided to invade their neighbouring country. Which makes it even more disgraceful because Ukraine should have been effectively penetrated by Russian intelligence considering the fact that Russia is familiar with its territory, entire political system and the close ethnic/linguistic ties it holds with its fellow Slavic brethren.
> 
> The US simply outplayed Russia post-2014, as it effectively and clandestinely organized Ukrainian defence and intelligence forces to resist an expected Russian invasion. And now Russia is bogged down in an highly unpopular operation that has united the West, enlarged NATO and gave Ukraine its own Iran-Iraq War that will eventually mould a fairly young nation into one with extreme anti-Russian sentiments. Who cares if Ukraine suffers from it? It's quite clear that Russia has failed to topple the Ukrainian government, and will not be able to make any worthwhile territorial advances that would prevent Ukraine from posing any threat to it. And in the meanwhile, what is left of Ukraine is quickly going to be integrated with the West - politically, economically and militarily.
> 
> Russia has failed big time, and I'm sure this understanding is slowly making ways in Moscow.
> 
> But as I said, this isn't necessarily bad for Iran. On the contrary, Russia's receding power will eventually force Moscow to stop looking at Iran as a junior partner which it can occasionally use as a negotiating card in its dealings with the West. And we're already seeing an outright Russian charm offensive vis-à-vis Iran that demonstrates this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Russia didn't even mobilize. If Russia had mobilized with 1 million + men instead of 150-200,000 they would have easily won. They simply did not expect Ukraine to put up a fight. US intelligence also thought that Kiev would fall in 3 days. Intelligence is not always 100%, it just is what it is at the time.



Don’t mean to interrupt the discussion.

But Russia could not do a full mobilization. That would be the end of Putin. I would like you to tell me the last time a global power did a full mobilization in response to *invading* another country. Hasn’t happened in a long time.

Iran and Iraq weren’t global powers. Iraq didn’t mobilize till Iran mobilized 1M+ volunteers and Iraq’s territorial integrity was threatened. There was a draft during Vietnam by USA, that’s probably the closest one.

And yes US intelligence failed in both Afghanistan and Russia. In Russia’s case they still thought they were dealing with Red Army. The defender fighting for his motherland (Ukraine 2022, Iran 1980) has an incredible advantage psychologically if the defender believes the war is unjustly imposed on them. Or else you get Iraq in 2003 where most of military evaporated because they were against the central government of Saddam.

It’s peculiar Russian military high command really thought 300-350K soldiers would be enough to conquer most of Ukraine. Even if they expected a full utter collapse, an insurgency would likely have developed. 350K troops across all of Ukraine would be overstretched.

Furthermore, it’s widely accepted in military circles that when attacking a city/Town the attacker needs to have 3 to 1 numerical advantage in order to negate or blunt defender advantage. Russia didn’t have enough forces to take Kiyv, Odessa, Kharkiv. The lack of contingency planning if Ukraine did not collapse like a lawn chair is what was so peculiar about the war.

Instead if from the *beginning* Russia had focused on Donbass and Luchnask provinces plus Mariupol as its objectives, it would have likely been a successful war with clear and realistic objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> وقت غرب رو تلف کردن چی
> برنامه مخفی چی
> 
> پیچیده تره اینهاست این بازی
> 
> برجام قطعی شده نیس


کدوم برنامه مخفی بابا؟
دل خودتون رو به چرت و پرت خوش کردید
پونصدتا گزارش از آژانس اطلاعات و آژانس امنیت آمریکا هست که ایران دیگه از ۲۰۰۳ به این ور برنامه عماد (آماد) رو ادامه نداده

وقت غرب رو تلف کردن؟ بیشتر غرب وقت ما رو داره تلف می‌کنه. ما هستیم که چند صد میلیارد دلار پولمون بلوکه شده و اقتصادمون در حال فروپاشی هست. ایران هست که تحت فشار هست، نه غرب. از توهم بیرون بیاید. تورمی که الان تو غرب هست آرزوی محال هر ایرانی هست این روزها. مردم دارن با تورم رسمی بالای ۵۰ درصد زندگی می‌کنند در حالیکه افزایش حقوق اکثراً زیر ۲۵ درصد بوده. تازه تورم واقعی خیلی بیشتر از تورم رسمی هست

اصلاً برنامه مخفی هسته‌ای هم گیریم داشته باشیم، با اجرا شدن دوباره برجام باید فاتحه برنامه تجاری / غیرنظامی ایران رو خوند. با ۵ هزار سو توان غنی سازی تو برجام نزدیک ۴۰ سال طول می‌کشه تا سوخت فقط یکسال نیروگاه فعلی بوشهر رو آماده کنیم. یعنی وابستگی کامل به روسیه برای سوخت هسته‌ای
یعنی چند صد میلیارد دلار ضرر به خاطر تحریم برای در عمل هیچ. یعنی بزرگترین خیانت در تاریخ مدرن ایران. در بهترین حالت ۲ سال ایران رو راه می‌دن تو بازار انرژی تا اثر جنگ روسیه - اوکراین خنثی بشه و کارشون بگذره و بعدش هم مثل سری پیش برجام رو یک طرفه نقض می‌کنند و در آخر هم مثل همیشه ایران مقصر می‌شه. اینی که اگه بار دوم نقض کنند فرقی می‌کنه حرف بچگانه‌ای هست. از همون توهمات دار و دسته روحانی هست که می‌گفتند دستاورد برجام این بود که دروغ غرب رو برملا کرد. اگه قرار به این‌ها بود قذافی قبلاً این کار رو کرده بود

اگه برجام احیا بشه من حتی یک درصد هم شک نخواهم داشت که جمهوری اسلامی دست نشونده کشورهای خارجی برای بالا کشیدن پول مردم ایران و عقب نگه داشتن ایران هست. الان دیگه ترکیه و عربستان و امارات هم دارن برنامه موشکی و هسته‌ای راه می‌اندازن. ما اگه درجا بزنیم خیلی زود از همشون عقب می‌افتیم. همین الانش هم داره دیر می‌شه وای به حال اینکه برجام احیا بشه دوباره​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

TheImmortal said:


> Iran’s establishment also wants to show the people of Iran that the US is not trustworthy.


If the Iranian people didn't learn the first time, they won't learn the 2nd, or 3rd , ... times either

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

I still think that Putin could have declared war on Ukraine and sent in a proper force. Ukraine was actively threatening to invade Crimea (Russian territory) and even threatened to build nuclear armaments and it then it became evidence through the Hunter Biden laptop that they were even messing with chemical weapons. 

All that along with the fact that they refused to stop bombing civilians in the Donbas, could have been Putin's Casus Belli. However Putin greatly underestimated the Ukrainians, so did his intelligence and western intelligence for that matter but anyways Putin calculated that declaring war might actually negatively effect his popularity. 

In any case, yesterday Kadirov stated that 20,000 additional Chechen elite troops were being sent into Ukraine immediately. The Russians have also been training tens of thousands of additional troops since March. Also after the referendums they will be able to mobilize the entire population of all the regions they control in southern Ukraine. They've already done this is in the Donbas. 

Allegedly this week was one of the worst ever for Ukraine sustaining casualties. I wonder if Iran has actually sold hundreds of drones to Russia. I'm also wondering if there will be a winter war. Kim Jung Un recently offered to send 1 million troops to fight in Ukraine in exchange for fuel and grain. That would be hilarious but its obviously not going to happen. 

Have you heard that out of 15 German PZH 2000 Howitzers only 5 are still operational, not because they've been damaged or destroyed but because they've broken down and already need maintenance. Apparently the internal components cannot sustain firing 100 shells a day. Russian artillery seems to be superior in this regard. Some western tech really is over rated, honestly.





TheImmortal said:


> Don’t mean to interrupt the discussion.
> 
> But Russia could not do a full mobilization. That would be the end of Putin. I would like you to tell me the last time a global power did a full mobilization in response to *invading* another country. Hasn’t happened in a long time.
> 
> Iran and Iraq weren’t global powers. Iraq didn’t mobilize till Iran mobilized 1M+ volunteers and Iraq’s territorial integrity was threatened. There was a draft during Vietnam by USA, that’s probably the closest one.
> 
> And yes US intelligence failed in both Afghanistan and Russia. In Russia’s case they still thought they were dealing with Red Army. The defender fighting for his motherland (Ukraine 2022, Iran 1980) has an incredible advantage psychologically if the defender believes the war is unjustly imposed on them. Or else you get Iraq in 2003 where most of military evaporated because they were against the central government of Saddam.
> 
> It’s peculiar Russian military high command really thought 300-350K soldiers would be enough to conquer most of Ukraine. Even if they expected a full utter collapse, an insurgency would likely have developed. 350K troops across all of Ukraine would be overstretched.
> 
> Furthermore, it’s widely accepted in military circles that when attacking a city/Town the attacker needs to have 3 to 1 numerical advantage in order to negate or blunt defender advantage. Russia didn’t have enough forces to take Kiyv, Odessa, Kharkiv. The lack of contingency planning if Ukraine did not collapse like a lawn chair is what was so peculiar about the war.
> 
> Instead if from the *beginning* Russia had focused on Donbass and Luchnask provinces plus Mariupol as its objectives, it would have likely been a successful war with clear and realistic objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Stupid Rohani. Compare his reaction to when Trump ripped up the deal to the Russian reaction to sanctions. Russia immediately froze all USD/EUR to Ruble trade for a short period. They then pegged the Ruble to Gold. They then made all payments for Russian gas mandatory in Ruble. They also boosted the interest rate by a large margin. Rohani didn't even have a contingency plan. 

How is this deal even worth it. The next Republican president will simply cancel it. Maybe Iran will get some passenger planes out of it and some short term contracts, but I don't see any western companies making any long term commitments to Iran. I don't think its worth it for Iran unless the US can give Iran some sort of iron glad guarantee or something that would make it worth Iran's while if the Americans leave again. 

It's simply not worth the risk. Honestly. the Americans won't even commit to removing the Trump era sanctions. What is the point then ? They'll simply claim impose new sanctions and claim that they are not nuclear related. They're not serious about having long term bilateral relations. So what's the point then ? Iran should walk away and go nuclear. Buy some Russian jets and hardware and keep investing in its own capabilities and industry.



MyNameAintJeff said:


> If the Iranian people didn't learn the first time, they won't learn the 2nd, or 3rd , ... times either

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> کدوم برنامه مخفی بابا؟
> دل خودتون رو به چرت و پرت خوش کردید
> پونصدتا گزارش از آژانس اطلاعات و آژانس امنیت آمریکا هست که ایران دیگه از ۲۰۰۳ به این ور برنامه عماد (آماد) رو ادامه نداده
> 
> وقت غرب رو تلف کردن؟ بیشتر غرب وقت ما رو داره تلف می‌کنه. ما هستیم که چند صد میلیارد دلار پولمون بلوکه شده و اقتصادمون در حال فروپاشی هست. ایران هست که تحت فشار هست، نه غرب. از توهم بیرون بیاید. تورمی که الان تو غرب هست آرزوی محال هر ایرانی هست این روزها. مردم دارن با تورم رسمی بالای ۵۰ درصد زندگی می‌کنند در حالیکه افزایش حقوق اکثراً زیر ۲۵ درصد بوده. تازه تورم واقعی خیلی بیشتر از تورم رسمی هست
> 
> اصلاً برنامه مخفی هسته‌ای هم گیریم داشته باشیم، با اجرا شدن دوباره برجام باید فاتحه برنامه تجاری / غیرنظامی ایران رو خوند. با ۵ هزار سو توان غنی سازی تو برجام نزدیک ۴۰ سال طول می‌کشه تا سوخت فقط یکسال نیروگاه فعلی بوشهر رو آماده کنیم. یعنی وابستگی کامل به روسیه برای سوخت هسته‌ای
> یعنی چند صد میلیارد دلار ضرر به خاطر تحریم برای در عمل هیچ. یعنی بزرگترین خیانت در تاریخ مدرن ایران. در بهترین حالت ۲ سال ایران رو راه می‌دن تو بازار انرژی تا اثر جنگ روسیه - اوکراین خنثی بشه و کارشون بگذره و بعدش هم مثل سری پیش برجام رو یک طرفه نقض می‌کنند و در آخر هم مثل همیشه ایران مقصر می‌شه. اینی که اگه بار دوم نقض کنند فرقی می‌کنه حرف بچگانه‌ای هست. از همون توهمات دار و دسته روحانی هست که می‌گفتند دستاورد برجام این بود که دروغ غرب رو برملا کرد. اگه قرار به این‌ها بود قذافی قبلاً این کار رو کرده بود
> 
> اگه برجام احیا بشه من حتی یک درصد هم شک نخواهم داشت که جمهوری اسلامی دست نشونده کشورهای خارجی برای بالا کشیدن پول مردم ایران و عقب نگه داشتن ایران هست. الان دیگه ترکیه و عربستان و امارات هم دارن برنامه موشکی و هسته‌ای راه می‌اندازن. ما اگه درجا بزنیم خیلی زود از همشون عقب می‌افتیم. همین الانش هم داره دیر می‌شه وای به حال اینکه برجام احیا بشه دوباره​



حالا بگذار یرجام بشه بعد بگو

آژانس چند بار داخل کوهها رو گشته

طورقوزآباد تا سه سال پیش فعال بوده و فقط قالی میشسته زمان ترامپ و اوباما 
یک طورقوز آباد هم بیشتر نبوده که خو لو رفته

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> IR wants to sign a deal.



No, the JCPOA is not a signed deal. It's an informal political declaration of intent, not a proper international accord as per the Vienna Convention on the Law of Treaties. In and of itself, the JCPOA is not even legally binding (the subsequent UN Security Council resolution is what tends to lend JCPOA stipulations such a quality).

Nothing was and nothing will ever be "signed" in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> حالا بگذار یرجام بشه بعد بگو
> 
> آژانس چند بار داخل کوهها رو گشته
> 
> طورقوزآباد تا سه سال پیش فعال بوده و فقط قالی میشسته زمان ترامپ و اوباما
> یک طورقوز آباد هم بیشتر نبوده که خو لو رفته


امیدوارم نشه چون اگه بشه یکی از بدترین اتفاقات دوباره پیش میاد

ببین ۲ حالت ساده داره

یا ایران برنامه هسته‌ای پنهانی داره یا نداره
اگه داره و با توجه به طورقوز آباد آمریکا و اروپا می‌دونند ایران برنامه هسته‌ای پنهانی داره،‌ پس چرا آمریکا و اروپا دنبال برجام هستند؟ اگه قرار هست برجام اثری نداشته باشه پس دنبال احیای برجام بودن احمقانه هست به ویژه وقتی که می دونند ایران برنامه پنهان داره و بدون برجام بیشتر می‌تونند به ایران فشار بیارن. پس این حالت که واقعاً احمقانه هست

اگه ایران برنامه هسته‌ای پنهانی داره و آمریکا و اروپا هم نمی‌دونند ایران برنامه هسته‌ای پنهانی داره و برجام هم روش اثری نداره، پس چرا ایران برجام رو دوباره امضاء نمی‌کنه که بیشتر تحت فشار نباشه؟ وقتی برجام قرار نیست روی بازدارندگی ایران اثر بذاره و همین الان هم برنامه هسته‌ای ایران توانایی تجاری بودن رو نداره، خب پس برجام رو امضاء کنند کلاً هسته‌ای رو کامل تعطیل کنند و غنی‌سازی رو هم متوقف کنند چون غنی سازی ایران پشیزی برای برنامه هسته‌ای غیرنظامی کاربرد نداره و اگه مخفیانه دارن غنی‌سازی می‌کنند این یکی رو باید قطعاً بدن بره

این داستان برنامه هسته‌ای پنهانی و مخفی و اینها مثل مزخرفات امید دانا راجع به بشقاب پرنده هست
شکی نیست که ایران فعالیت هسته‌ای که به آژانس اعلام نکرده باشه قطعاً داشته و داره
اما اینی که کسی فکر کنه این فعالیت هسته‌ای به اندازه‌ای هست که ایران سلاح هسته‌ای ساخته باشه و قدرت اتمی باشه خوش باوری هست

در هر صورت جدا از اینکه برنامه هسته‌ای ایران بعد نظامی داره یا نه،‌ بازگشت برجام یعنی وابستگی کامل ایران به روسیه برای سوخت هسته‌ای نیروگاه‌های ما. چیزی که از روز اول می‌گفتند هدف مقاومت جلو تحریم‌ها هست و کلی بابت‌اش ضرر کردیم تا الان​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

*نامه ایران به اتحادیه اروپا، شرط غرامت در صورت خروج آمریکا از 
برجام*

در پاسخ تهران به اروپایی‌ها درباره پیشنهاد بازگشت به توافق هسته‌ای ایران شرط بازگشت به برجام را دریافت غرامت در صورت خروج آمریکا از برجام قرار داده است.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You're wasting bandwidth talking to @Hack-Hook
> 
> When he starts off, you should spam "BUT MUH-!"
> 
> 
> Something similar happened in al-Tanf in Syria years ago with amerikwans.
> 
> They got geolocated with their exercise phone apps and I think there was an attack.
> 
> 
> A coup in Azerbaijan in long overdue. I think even as we speak, sleepers in Azerbaijan are at work undermining it's regime.
> 
> I only pray for a Third Chechen War in russia soon, one that ousts them from the North Caucasus forever.



Not exactly. Aliyev's departure from Baku is not in favor of Iran either. The regime does Moscow's bidding in the region at best which does not hurt Iran the way it would otherwise. Aliyev's father Heydar Aliyev was a KGB officer who invented PKK to threaten Turkish existance during cold war (USSR vs CENTO). Aliyev's fall will give birth to a power vacuum which happens in countries with no actual nationhood heritage (countries all around Iran). This will be used by US/Israel through Turkey to install an ethnonationalist regime in Baku to cause problems for both Russia up North and Iran in South. 

Baku's regime is not hostile toward Iran. They used to be in 90s but it was the USSR's influence they inherited that resulted in Eichibey like characters barking against Iran. Their agenda was Stalinist idea of socialist republic just like in 1940s Moscow tried. They even barked against Iranian Turkics in frustration when we refused to become part of their game. With time passing by and Russia getting more weaker, Baku got closer to Iran to a point that we never saw them causing any problem in Iran. Funny enough they even resisted PKK's designation as a terrorist organization for 22 years after its independence from Russia while Turkey was constantly begging them to do so. How many internet Istanbulu "Bozkurtlar" know this? the same PKK that came from KGB offices in Baku was not even designated a banned outfit in the same republic after decades of independence. If you got to Baku today you will see Kurds everywhere even in police and military. 

Azeris are Shias and are hardcore ethnonationalist group. Rise of Azeri nationalism means the history of our radical Shiite militancy and clashes with Turkey will be remembered more and more. Does it hurt Iran ? NO, does it Hurt Turkey ? YES

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559422988918874113

برگ هام واقعا
ما خیلی کار داریم هنوز و نباید الکی سر چند دستاورد مغرور بشیم

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 871038


These graphs confirm one thing - Russia has destroyed ALOT of western military equipment and ammunition going into Ukraine consistently - the West supplied until they couldnt supply anymore, at least not to threaten national security...this is also why i dont see why CHina hasnt moved in on Taiwan yet- the west has nevr had a moment like now where they cant reload or reload their weapons quickly or sufficiently- its like they've gone through a war (military equipment burnout and used up)without directly fighting the war...smh



sha ah said:


> Have you heard that out of 15 German PZH 2000 Howitzers only 5 are still operational, not because they've been damaged or destroyed but because they've broken down and already need maintenance. Apparently the internal components cannot sustain firing 100 shells a day. Russian artillery seems to be superior in this regard. Some western tech really is over rated, honestly.


And this proves all those magnificent eediots on PDF who say that "Russian military equipment is junk' ARE WRONG.

Your right comment here proves that in actual combat, Russian military equipment, if modern, and used by well trained and experienced forces, are good equipment to have, i feel the KA-52 alligator helicopter is another example of great Russian militarty equipment doing a good job, and making it look easy- its been hit a bunch of time by MANPADs, ADs, etc, but often the pilots have ejected to safety, amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 925boy

drmeson said:


> *Baku's regime is not hostile toward Iran.* They used to be in 90s but it was the USSR's influence they inherited that resulted in Eichibey like characters barking against Iran. Their agenda was Stalinist idea of socialist republic just like in 1940s Moscow tried. They even barked against Iranian Turkics in frustration when we refused to become part of their game. With time passing by and Russia getting more weaker, Baku got closer to Iran to a point that we never saw them causing any problem in Iran.


BUT let us inspect the bolded part a bit more, because you are being a bit sympathetic towards Azerbaijan? romantic gloriana of old Persian lands? BECAUSE, this same Azerbaijan you're saying isnt a threat has:

1) Allowed the Israeli military or/and intelligence setup bases in AZ AND fly drones out of AZ into Iran. Isnt this hostile towards Iran?

2. Azerbaijani military moves and govt comments has triggered Iranian military to deploy twice to Iran- Azerbaijan border recently, and Iranian military has made several warnings towards Azerbaijan - Does this sound like Iran feels secure about Azerbaijan? Azerbaijan is almost like another "Ukraine" for Iran (as Russia), but luckily Iran can beat Azerbaijan now if needed, but hopefully things wont get worse...enemies plot and activate their revenge during quiet non-assuming times..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559422988918874113
> 
> برگ هام واقعا
> ما خیلی کار داریم هنوز و نباید الکی سر چند دستاورد مغرور بشیم


Messed up how most countries cannot even build this today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

sha ah said:


> I'm sorry I just feel like you're trolling me at this time point. Russia occupies 1/5 of Ukrainian territory, including most of the coastline, which is vital to Ukraine's economy and prosperity. Furthermore Ukraine's entire industrial capacity was based in the eastern sector, now gone.
> 
> The Zaparizhia nuclear power plant is the largest in Ukraine providing 20% of the electricity for Ukraine. Russia is now severing that electricity from Ukraine and connecting the power plant to its own grid. Ukraine just sent grain to Lebanon. The buyers rejected it since the grain is 3-4 months old at this point and flour only has a 6 month shelf life. Now the ship is going to Syria to beg Assad to buy their grain.
> 
> Russia didn't even mobilize. If Russia had mobilized with 1 million + men instead of 150-200,000 they would have easily won. They simply did not expect Ukraine to put up a fight. US intelligence also thought that Kiev would fall in 3 days. Intelligence is not always 100%, it just is what it is at the time.
> 
> Russia is fighting not Ukraine but NATO through Ukraine. By the end of this war, Ukraine will be cut off from the entire coastline and after that if they don't want to negotiate Kharkiv will be surrounded. It's not a matter of if but when.



So you're arguing that Russia wasted its military reputation and resources - in the greater scheme of its fight against NATO - for meagre Ukrainian territory and the overall weakening of the Ukrainian state? That all these military blunders by Russia are somehow compensated because Ukraine has lost many of its industrial and infrastructural capacity?

Please.

Russia failed to topple the Ukrainian government, is now facing an enlarged NATO with many of its member states having pledged to increase their military budget and has been isolated from western science and market that will in the medium to long term significantly impact their economy. In addition, despite short-term Ukrainian weakening, Kiev will end up being firmly in the political sphere of the West. All these Russian fears of its neighbouring country being taken away from its traditional sphere of influence will ironically come true. And eventually, Ukraine will develop its own military industry which is going to be a thorn in the eye of Moscow of epic proportions.

And all this because Putin and its fellow incompetent intelligence officials in all their hubris completely overestimated the capabilities of their military.



sha ah said:


> Are you forgetting about the disastrous American blunder in Afghanistan recently. 3 TRILLION down the drain, for what ? for nothing. They trained an army for 20 years, it lasted 1.5 months. What do you call that glorious ? victorious ? War is not always straightforward. Stop buying into US made video games and Hollywood movies.



The same Afghanistan that the Soviets also failed to stabilize through their military intervention after spending huge sums of money?

You see, the difference between Russia and the US is that the latter can waste $3 trillion without its economy flinching. You don't need to lecture me about watching Hollywood movies. I've had discussion about these topics with people that can actually formulate a professional analysis without arguments like ''if Russia really wanted to defeat Ukraine, it could have done so after mobilizing its population''.

Russia is a dying empire. Same as the US. But the latter is far more sophisticated in its military dealings than Russia will ever be.



sha ah said:


> Again war is not straightforward. WW2 was an absolute disaster for the Soviets at first but in the end they came out on top as a global superpower. You realize that out of 15 German Pzh 2000 howitzers, only 5 are still operational ? Why because of maintenance issues. Apparently firing the howitzer 100 times a day puts too much of a strain on its internal mechanisms.
> 
> >It's quite clear that Russia has failed to topple the Ukrainian government, and will not be able to >make any worthwhile territorial advances that would prevent Ukraine from posing any threat to >it.



It came out as a global superpower because Europe (and Asia) destroyed itself after centuries of fighting; not because its power grew organically, And after stumbling in this position of being a superpower - not in the least due to support it received from the United States through the Lend Lease Act - it couldn't even consolidate and hold this status for more than 5 decades. The Romans, Iranians, Chinese, even the Mongols and Turks have a recorded history of being superpowers for centuries - the Russians completely crumbled after 50 years.

You see, there are many similarities between how the Germans screw up their invasion of the Soviet Empire and Russia blundering in Ukraine: both underestimated the vastness of the territory they were trying to capture, failed to accurately estimate the manpower of their opponent and overlooked the international assistance it would face on the battlefield (Ukraine with its support from the West and the Soviets similarly receiving American equipment).

I want Russia to prevail in this whole operation against Ukraine - for the sake of Iran's interests - but I'm not blind to its structural weaknesses that have now been exposed big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> So you're arguing that Russia wasted its military reputation and resources - in the greater scheme of its fight against NATO - for meagre Ukrainian territory and the overall weakening of the Ukrainian state? That all these military blunders by Russia are somehow compensated because Ukraine has lost many of its industrial and infrastructural capacity?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Russia failed to topple the Ukrainian government, is now facing an enlarged NATO with many of its member states having pledged to increase their military budget and has been isolated from western science and market that will in the medium to long term significantly impact their economy. In addition, despite short-term Ukrainian weakening, Kiev will end up being firmly in the political sphere of the West. All these Russian fears of its neighbouring country being taken away from its traditional sphere of influence will ironically come true. And eventually, Ukraine will develop its own military industry which is going to be a thorn in the eye of Moscow of epic proportions.
> 
> And all this because Putin and its fellow incompetent intelligence officials in all their hubris completely overestimated the capabilities of their military.
> 
> 
> 
> The same Afghanistan that the Soviets also failed to stabilize through their military intervention after spending huge sums of money?
> 
> You see, the difference between Russia and the US is that the latter can waste $3 trillion without its economy flinching. You don't need to lecture me about watching Hollywood movies. I've had discussion about these topics with people that can actually formulate a professional analysis without arguments like ''if Russia really wanted to defeat Ukraine, it could have done so after mobilizing its population''.
> 
> Russia is a dying empire. Same as the US. But the latter is far more sophisticated in its military dealings than Russia will ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> It came out as a global superpower because Europe (and Asia) destroyed itself after centuries of fighting; not because its power grew organically, And after stumbling in this position of being a superpower - not in the least due to support it received from the United States through the Lend Lease Act - it couldn't even consolidate and hold this status for more than 5 decades. The Romans, Iranians, Chinese, even the Mongols and Turks have a recorded history of being superpowers for centuries - the Russians completely crumbled after 50 years.
> 
> You see, there are many similarities between how the Germans screw up their invasion of the Soviet Empire and Russia blundering in Ukraine: both underestimated the vastness of the territory they were trying to capture, failed to accurately estimate the manpower of its opponent and overlooked the international assistance it would face on the battlefield (Ukraine with its support from the West and the Soviets similarly receiving American equipment).
> 
> I want Russia to prevail in this whole operation against Ukraine - for the sake of Iran's interests - but I'm not blind to its structural weaknesses that have now been exposed big time.


One cannot pretend everything is okay after 6 months of war. Did anyone here realistically think Russia would still be fighting after 6 months? Or did everyone expect Russia to have taken over the whole country by now. @sha ah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Russia has impressed all the western military analists and is undoubtedly winning... just because it has taken longer than some thought doesn´t change anything.

It should also be noted that if the western allies hadn´t emptied their military stocks into Ukraine, this war would be over by now. At any rate, the writing is on the wall.... Ukraine is finished.

They have lost every battel and their economy is none existant. It´s only a matter of time before they fully collaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

925boy said:


> BUT let us inspect the bolded part a bit more, because you are being a bit sympathetic towards Azerbaijan? romantic gloriana of old Persian lands? BECAUSE, this same Azerbaijan you're saying isnt a threat has:
> 
> 1) Allows Israeli military or/and intelligence setup bases in AZ AND fly drones out of AZ into Iran. Isnt this hostile towards Iran?
> 
> 2. Azerbaijani military moves and govt comments has triggered Iranian military to deploy twice to Iran- Azerbaijan border recently, and Iranian military has made several warnings towards Azerbaijan - Does this sound like Iran feels secure about Azerbaijan? Azerbaijan is almost like another "Ukraine" for Iran (as Russia), but luckily Iran can beat Azerbaijan now if needed, but hopefully things wont get worse...enemies plot and activate their revenge during quiet non-assuming times..



Ok I will ask you has Azerbaijan republic ever ran any serious operation against Iran? Does MEK, PJAK, ASMLA Movement operate from their land? The SANAM movement hosted by Turkies Intelligence in Azerbaijan exists on paper and never gained momentum among people of the republic. Remember they are a small nation that needs to maintain a balance between three larger powers around them, Russia, Iran and Turkey. So while SANAM is hosted by Turkey in Baku against Iran, you have Iran also supporting Shiite religious groups in Azerbaijan, who Aliyev regime does not object towards, they just casually bans them. Current or recent tension between republic and Iran is more of a greater game of regional politics where PGCC, Turkey, Israel, US vs Russia, Iran, China block is taking shape. Azerbaijan is a visa free country for Iranians and no Iranian gets discriminated there by the people.

Remember few things about Azeribaijanis from the republic:

1) They are Shiites, hardcore types.
2) Their government came from Soviet intelligence officers turned corrupt dictators who inherited the anti Iran and anti Turkish sentiment which is why this republic at one time was simultaneously supporting Elchibey/SANAM against Iran and PKK against Turkey. More to do with anti CENTO sentiment.
3) We have very recent examples of them catching Iranian dissidents and handing them back to Iranian authorities.
4) They refused hosting MEK, PJAK, Shahis, Communists of Iran. 
5) Last but not least, they are Iranians who were taken from Iran by Tsar Russia, they did not fight any war with rest of the Iran.
6) They have problems with Armenia and their border incursions through UAVs only happened in war time.
7) Aliyev regime knows very well that in case of conflict with Iran their own republic will entangle itself into a civil war between religious and non religious factions. Being a small young nation they can't afford that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Raghfarm007 said:


> just because it has taken longer than some thought doesn´t change anything.



Speaking of which, I see everyone repeating in unison that Russian planners were expecting a much speedier and less costly victory. That since military action is still ongoing, it proves Russia miscalculated and underestimated Ukrainian capabilities grossly. Note that this commonly held belief is a regular feature of western reporting on the war as well.

What I've never come across though, and I mean not once, is a concrete piece of evidence that Moscow was actually anticipating a rapid campaign. I mean, since the idea is being repeated so frequently and with such assurance, those subscribing to it ought to be able to produce some kind of a statement, some declaration, some announcement from a Russian official prior or at the onset of the war that corroborates the allegation, right?

And yet, despite my asking several times, nobody could meet the challenge and show me such evidence. It's still an open challenge, by the way: if you can find any Russian statement to that effect, I'd be glad to acknowledge it.

From all I can gather, there's no reason to assume Russia expected anything but the relatively protracted operation it is conducting right now, as well as the witnessed level of resilience on the part of its adversary.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Messed up how most countries cannot even build this today.



Much like Apple and Samsung have consumed the smartphone market, same is true too for high value tech.

Look at aircraft....Boeing and Airbus

Semiconductor....handful of top companies

Jet engines: Pratt....Rolls Royce...etc

At this point it is way easier for a country to buy weapons within Western Ecosystem. In the past it was Western or Soviet. Even China is still placing new orders with Boeing/Airbus with regards to civilian airplanes.

Now it’s just Western - Russia building for Russia and handful of other countries - China building for China.

And countries like Russia and China rather than helping anti imperial countries like Iran would rather play politics with their tech.

At the end of the day that is the biggest problem with non-aligned powers. Unlike their western counter parts they didn’t build a military and economic alliance with each other to rival NATO + The Quad

Iran - Russia - China should be sharing and cooperating much more closely than are now. But while Iran is receptive to this notion, the other two are more lone wolf. We are moving in the right direction due to recent events, but far from realizing the full potential.

One issue is the Arabs keep dangling their dollars in front of Russia and China to keep them more neutral vis a vi Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Reports of Turkish Airstrike on SyAA post north of Aleppo. Reports of 11-22 Syrian Soldiers dead

https://www.voanews.com/a/reports-turkish-airstrike-in-north-syria-kills-at-least-11-/6704254.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian exhibition in Russia


https://media.khabaronline.ir/d/2022/08/16/0/5731093.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559613063061536770

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Could those Shaheds merely been the seed cloud versions? We know they have used Shaheds for cloud seeding before.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Stryker1982 said:


> One cannot pretend everything is okay after 6 months of war. Did anyone here realistically think Russia would still be fighting after 6 months? Or did everyone expect Russia to have taken over the whole country by now. @sha ah


I am in complete agreement but I have a hunch you're basing your analysis by comparing the american invasion of iraq and afghanistan. Bear in mind, those scenarios were completely different.

Iraq's armed forces had large sections that existed only on paper, the extant ones being largely staffed with people who hated saddam and deserted en masse when the americans came and the americans came with a coalition with the invasion's logistics taken care of by iraq's neighbour arab states.

Afghanistan was ruled by the Taliban and the country had no proper education since the soviets invaded, nor did it have a formal military structure. Besides, most of the country including a sizeable number of Pashtuns were in opposition and initially, they helped assist in overthrowing them. Once again, the logistics supply was taken care of by a neighbouring state - Pakistan.

But with that out of the way, russian tactics were awful. No use of an initial cruise missile bombing run, no coordinated overwhelming of Ukraine's air force, zero combined arms maneuvers...plus the overwhelming corruption where armoured vehicles lacked proper protection, the fuel was sold off, the tires some three decades old, expired rations etc. contributed for a 40 km convoy reaching the outskirts of Kiev and turning tail.

Amerikwa demonstrated how to do it right and blyatkovia showed us how to do it wrong.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559477519979581442


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559546893608394757


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Speaking of which, I see everyone repeating in unison that Russian planners were expecting a much speedier and less costly victory. That since military action is still ongoing, it proves Russia miscalculated and underestimated Ukrainian capabilities grossly. Note that this commonly held belief is a regular feature of western reporting on the war as well.
> 
> What I've never come across though, and I mean not once, is a concrete piece of evidence that Moscow was actually anticipating a rapid campaign. I mean, since the idea is being repeated so frequently and with such assurance, those subscribing to it ought to be able to produce some kind of a statement, some declaration, some announcement from a Russian official prior or at the onset of the war that corroborates the allegation, right?
> 
> And yet, despite my asking several times, nobody could meet the challenge and show me such evidence. It's still an open challenge, by the way: if you can find any Russian statement to that effect, I'd be glad to acknowledge it.
> 
> From all I can gather, there's no reason to assume Russia expected anything but the relatively protracted operation it is conducting right now, as well as the witnessed level of resilience on the part of its adversary.


show me evidence contrary to that . the deployment , movement how they attacked point to that.

a


----------



## Shawnee

If Iranian oil increases its market share from 1 B to 2.5 B for the winter which is possible:

-Oil drops 15-20 percent

-US inflation decreases 25-40 percent only from the effect of Iranian oil on transportation etc

Good deal to keep Iranian bomb in check


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> show me evidence contrary to that . the deployment , movement how they attacked point to that.
> 
> a



Huh? It's incumbent upon those making an allegation to substantiate it with proof, not the other way around.

Russia wasn't assuming it would be a quick war. There's no evidence to the contrary, including in the deployment, movement and offensive maneuvers of the Russian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## drmeson

@waz the Indian troll account Kedikesenfare2 has given some 60+ angry reactions to my posts. Please make him stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Sineva

drmeson said:


> @waz the Indian troll account Kedikesenfare2 has given some 60+ angry reactions to my posts. Please make him stop.


Yes,likewise...
Who is this 🤡 and whats his malfunction?.


----------



## waz

drmeson said:


> @waz the Indian troll account Kedikesenfare2 has given some 60+ angry reactions to my posts. Please make him stop.



Bro I’ll delete them all not to worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Kedikesenfare2

@dBSPL db

I've forwarded your message to a friend. He'll help translate it. I hope you didn't insult me!



waz said:


> Bro I’ll delete them all not to worry.


Why? It's called freedom of expression!

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## waz

Kedikesenfare2 said:


> @dBSPL db
> 
> I've forwarded your message to a friend. He'll help translate it. I hope you didn't insult me!
> 
> 
> Why? It's called freedom of expression!



Not the angry icons you have spammed them everywhere. Remove them please or I will and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kedikesenfare2

waz said:


> Not the angry icons you have spammed them everywhere. Remove them please or I will and more.


You promise you won't ban me when I tell you the truth ?


----------



## waz

Kedikesenfare2 said:


> You promise you won't ban me when I tell you the truth ?



I’ve just seen you post earlier about it. Stop using this account now.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Huh? It's incumbent upon those making an allegation to substantiate it with proof, not the other way around.
> 
> Russia wasn't assuming it would be a quick war. There's no evidence to the contrary, including in the deployment, movement and offensive maneuvers of the Russian army.


Russia not only yet to stop bombing of donbas but also have to do something with bombing of Crimea , if joining of Ukraine to NATO was of question before it , it become a certainty and as a result Sweden and Finland also want to join NATO.
about Neo-Nazis in Ukraine , as result of war they become stronger and strengthen their hold on Ukraine.
now the question what Russia achieved in last 6 month , what goal they fulfilled . did Ukraine army become weaker? did Russia stopped Ukraine become closer to USA , did Russia manage to weaken Neo-Nazis hold on Ukraine , did they manage to slow western weapon inflow into Ukraine . did they manage to demilitarize Ukraine ?

all because they failed to let go of their WW2 warfare mentality and use their force effectively , all because they failed they must deny enemy freedom of making moves. i say western style of warfare was more effective

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Hack-Hook said:


> Russia not only yet to stop bombing of donbas but also have to do something with bombing of Crimea , if joining of Ukraine to NATO was of question before it , it become a certainty and as a result Sweden and Finland also want to join NATO.
> about Neo-Nazis in Ukraine , as result of war they become stronger and strengthen their hold on Ukraine.
> now the question what Russia achieved in last 6 month , what goal they fulfilled . did Ukraine army become weaker? did Russia stopped Ukraine become closer to USA , did Russia manage to weaken Neo-Nazis hold on Ukraine , did they manage to slow western weapon inflow into Ukraine . did they manage to demilitarize Ukraine ?
> 
> all because they failed to let go of their WW2 warfare mentality and use their force effectively , all because they failed they must deny enemy freedom of making moves. i say western style of warfare was more effective


Read the Russians arrested a couple of so called Islamic terrorists that were responsible for the attacks in Crimea in service of Ukraine.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Oldman1 said:


> Read the Russians arrested a couple of so called Islamic terrorists that were responsible for the attacks in Crimea in service of Ukraine.


don't knew it was not just one attack

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Russia not only yet to stop bombing of donbas but also have to do something with bombing of Crimea , if joining of Ukraine to NATO was of question before it , it become a certainty and as a result Sweden and Finland also want to join NATO.
> about Neo-Nazis in Ukraine , as result of war they become stronger and strengthen their hold on Ukraine.
> now the question what Russia achieved in last 6 month , what goal they fulfilled . did Ukraine army become weaker? did Russia stopped Ukraine become closer to USA , did Russia manage to weaken Neo-Nazis hold on Ukraine , did they manage to slow western weapon inflow into Ukraine . did they manage to demilitarize Ukraine ?
> 
> all because they failed to let go of their WW2 warfare mentality and use their force effectively , all because they failed they must deny enemy freedom of making moves. i say western style of warfare was more effective



None of this is proof that Russian decision makers were expecting a particularly rapid campaign. My challenge remains unanswered.

As for Ukraine not having become weaker, sure... countries which lose territory, tremendous amounts of manpower and key infrastructures gain in strength!  A new theorem has just been forged by the quoted user.

And "WW2 mentality" etc - I've no time to waste on rhetoric that parrots NATO propaganda. Russia is effective, Russia is achieving her goals and there's nothing the western imperialists you're looking up to can do about it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> None of this is proof that Russian decision makers were expecting a particularly rapid campaign. My challenge remains unanswered.
> 
> As for Ukraine not having become weaker, sure... countries which lose territory, tremendous amount of manpower and key infrastructures gain in strength!  A new theorem has just been forged by the quoted user.
> 
> And "WW2 mentality" etc - I've no time to waste here on rhetoric that parrots NATO propaganda. Russia is effective, Russia is achieving her goals and there's nothing the western imperialists you're looking up to can do about it .


well in first days of war Russia advanced so fast , now they fight several weak to advance one or two km . and according to you Russia is not loosing equipment and personnel ?

you didn't answered any part of my question . and again just claimed Russia wanted this war to extend. well let for the sake of discussion say you are correct . i put forward my reasoning that you strategically not answered but tried to evade . what's your reasoning for your claims that Russia wanted the war to continue and Russia achieved it's goals ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you didn't answered any part of my question . and again just claimed Russia wanted this war to extend. well let for the sake of discussion say you are correct . i put forward my reasoning that you strategically not answered but tried to evade . what's your reasoning for your claims that Russia wanted the war to continue and Russia achieved it's goals ?



What exactly are you arguing about now? Russia is continuing its campaign because mission objectives have to be fully completed.

My point was about the oft repeated claim that Moscow grossly underestimated its adversary and believed its military operation wouldn't last for more than a couple of weeks (and subsequent conclusions that Russian intelligence, planning and conduct of operations have been faulty).

However, none of those making the claim have so far produced actual evidence that Russia was expecting an earlier victory. Therefore this is simply unsubstantiated conjecture. As such, we should stop treating it as established fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> What are exactly are you arguing about now? Russia is continuing its campaign because mission objectives have to be fully completed.
> 
> My point was about the oft repeated claim that Moscow grossly underestimated its adversary and believed its military operation wouldn't last for more than a couple of weeks (and subsequent conclusions that Russian intelligence, planning and conduct of operations have been faulty).
> 
> However, none of those making the claim can produce actual evidence that Russia expected an earlier victory. Therefore this is simply an unsubstantiated conjecture. As such, it should stop being treated as established fact.


It is asinine statements like like these which ultimately led me to adopt the philosophy that the Iranian Revolution was 80% beneficial and 20% disaster. They gave birth to ignoramuses, yes-men and denialists like yourself ("muh Seyyid Ali said so and the rushyunz iz our ah-lies!") and ever-whining critics like our beloved "But muh-!" @Hack-Hook (although on his analysis on russian performance, he is near 100% right).

NO ONE SENDS A 40KM CONVOY OF ARMOUR AND LOGISTICS VEHICLES TOWARDS THE CAPITAL CITY OF A COUNTRY IT INVADED JUST TO TURN BACK. Read this statement as many times it takes to sink in. They went for the throat but found an iron collar protected it and backtracked when they risked losing their teeth to get at it.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> It is asinine statements like like these which ultimately led me to adopt the philosophy that the Iranian Revolution was 80% beneficial and 20% disaster. They gave birth to ignoramuses, yes-men and denialists like yourself ("muh Seyyid Ali said so and the rushyunz iz our ah-lies!") and ever-whining critics like our beloved "But muh-!" @Hack-Hook (although on his analysis on russian performance, he is near 100% right).
> 
> NO ONE SENDS A 40KM CONVOY OF ARMOUR AND LOGISTICS VEHICLES TOWARDS THE CAPITAL CITY OF A COUNTRY IT INVADED JUST TO TURN BACK. Read this statement as many times it takes to sink in. They went for the throat but found an iron collar protected it and backtracked when they risked losing their teeth to get at it.



Look, instead of imagining this interpretation you repeat about the "40 km convoy" represents an obvious indisputable finding, just listen to the following analyses offered by a military expert:
















We've discussed the initial Russian thrust towards Kiev already. When I explained what this classic deceptive maneuver was really about, your counters turned illogical and ultimately boiled down to "Russians are just irrational". Thence, my position on this is clear. No need to quote me to bring this subject up again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Look, instead of imagining that this interpretation you repeat about the "40 km convoy" represents an obvious indisputable finding, listen to the following analyses offered by a military expert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We discussed the initial Russian thrust towards Kiev already. When I explained what this classic deceptive maneuver was really about, your counters turned illogical and ultimately boiled down to "Russians are just irrational". Thence, my position on this is clear. No need to quote me to bring this subject up again.


Two opinion videos by a guy who no military experience and a 2:15:43 livestream? Brother, I'm more amused than irritated but pretty sad at the same time...sad because you're little more than a rubber stamp for an antiquated method of discourse which the government lets proliferate among the pro-Iranian bloc for some reason in a rather ill-advised move.





The section at 15:55 of this video - "Was Kyiv a feint?"

The whole section is 3 minutes and 22 seconds long (up to 19:18 mark); you may watch it if you wish. My pen is lifted on this topic from now.

Bonus video on the "Kyiv feint" (but this is a pro-western channel, just so you know) - 




*Brother Bear 💚!*

Eurasian brown bear in northern Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> *Brother Bear 💚!*
> 
> Eurasian brown bear in northern Iran.


Iranian beer are tiny compared to Russian ones

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> Iranian beer are tiny compared to Russian ones


"BUT MUH russian bear bigger!"

Really, you can't even keep your trap shut on the picture of bears either, can't you? Got to vomit all that gloom out and poison other people's happiness.

F-U-C-K OFF, @Hack-Hook

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Two opinion videos by a guy who no military experience and a 2:15:43 livestream? Brother, I'm more amused than irritated but pretty sad at the same time...sad because you're little more than a rubber stamp for an antiquated method of discourse which the government lets proliferate among the pro-Iranian bloc for some reason in a rather ill-advised move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The section at 15:55 of this video - "Was Kyiv a feint?"
> 
> The whole section is 3 minutes and 22 seconds long (up to 19:18 mark); you may watch it if you wish. My pen is lifted on this topic from now.
> 
> Bonus video on the "Kyiv feint" (but this is a pro-western channel, just so you know) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brother Bear 💚!*
> 
> Eurasian brown bear in northern Iran.
> 
> View attachment 871565



I've no relation to any government, and my assessment isn't even taken from official Iranian discourse.

Naturally, any source in line with western regimes will try hard to deny the obvious regarding the Russian foray near Kiev. Can't say I'm surprised now, can I?

However, to label Scott Ritter (the analyst featured in all those videos) as an individual deprived of military experience couldn't be farther from the truth, considering he's a former USA Marine Corps intelligence officer who participated in Operation Desert Storm. Not to mention a former UN arms inspector who conducted missions in the USSR and Iraq. So he is very much qualified to speak on the topic.

Take it or leave it, but whatever you chose to think, Ritter's standpoint is a well informed one based upon sound rational argumentation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> I've no relation to any government, and my assessment isn't even taken from official Iranian discourse.
> 
> Of course any source in line with western regimes will try hard to deny the obvious regarding the Russian foray near Kiev. Can't say I'm surprised now, can I?
> 
> However, to label Scott Ritter (the person interviewed in all those videos) as a person deprived of military experience couldn't be farther from the truth, considering that Ritter is a former USA Marine Corps intelligence officer who participated in Operation Desert Storm no less. Not to mention a former UN arms inspector. So he is very much qualified to speak on the topic.
> 
> Take it or leave it, but whatever you chose to think, Ritter's standpoint is a well informed one based upon sound rational argumentation.


I'll meant the syrian guy, not the american.

I'll watch ritter's livestream but not all at once - two hours listening to people talk is a little too much.


----------



## Abid123

Hack-Hook said:


> Iranian beer are tiny compared to Russian ones








Just a joke🙂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "BUT MUH russian bear bigger!"
> 
> Really, you can't even keep your trap shut on the picture of bears either, can't you? Got to vomit all that gloom out and poison other people's happiness.
> 
> F-U-C-K OFF, @Hack-Hook


why you posted the picture , the context of your post and what other thing you put in that post .
what bear means in Russian patriotism and what it don't mean in our nationalism . made it clear what you meant . you guys are the remnant of Russia worshipers who tried to separate Kurdistan and Azerbaijan from Iran that's clear.
by the way that's a fact Russian bears are larger than Iranian bear by the way you like bear here is an Iranian Black bear which is part of Asiatic black Bear Family





bet you even was not aware of its existence


----------



## Hack-Hook

Abid123 said:


> View attachment 871688
> 
> 
> Just a joke🙂


i assure you if an Iranian began drinking beer only an American can compete with him


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> why you posted the picture , the context of your post and what other thing you put in that post .
> what bear means in Russian patriotism and what it don't mean in our nationalism . made it clear what you meant . you guys are the remnant of Russia worshipers who tried to separate Kurdistan and Azerbaijan from Iran that's clear.
> by the way that's a fact Russian bears are larger than Iranian bear by the way you like bear here is an Iranian Black bear which is part of Asiatic black Bear Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet you even was not aware of its existence


Koskesh @Hack-Hook , I posted the bear as an example of Iranian wildlife and in this thread since it's created for non-military matters. And my intended audience certainly wasn't you and your koskhooli.

And yeah, I know what an Asiatic black bear is and what it's range is - it lives in the country of my birth too, you cunt.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Koskesh @Hack-Hook , I posted the bear as an example of Iranian wildlife and in this thread since it's created for non-military matters. And my intended audience certainly wasn't you and your koskhooli.
> 
> And yeah, I know what an Asiatic black bear is and what it's range is - it lives in the country of my birth too, you cunt.


yeah sure brother bears
those two bear were not brother , they were female bear and its cub .

by the way this post show very well what you meant


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Two opinion videos by a guy who no military experience and a 2:15:43 livestream? Brother, I'm more amused than irritated but pretty sad at the same time...sad because you're little more than a rubber stamp for an antiquated method of discourse which the government lets proliferate among the pro-Iranian bloc for some reason in a rather ill-advised move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The section at 15:55 of this video - "Was Kyiv a feint?"
> 
> The whole section is 3 minutes and 22 seconds long (up to 19:18 mark); you may watch it if you wish. My pen is lifted on this topic from now.
> 
> Bonus video on the "Kyiv feint" (but this is a pro-western channel, just so you know) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brother Bear 💚!*
> 
> Eurasian brown bear in northern Iran.
> 
> View attachment 871565


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> yeah sure brother bears
> those two bear were not brother , they were female bear and its cube .
> 
> by the way this post show very well what you meant


"Brother Bear" is an animated film, you ignoramus.

And the pic I posted was separate from the post on russia; I made it immediately after that but the forum clubbed it together. Moreover, I'm being critical of russia but you've got your tongue lodged deep in your own koon and can't follow simple English either.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "Brother Bear" is an animated film, you ignoramus.
> 
> And the pic I posted was separate from the post on russia; I made it immediately after that but the forum clubbed it together. Moreover, I'm being critical of russia but you've got your tongue lodged deep in your own koon and can't follow simple English either.


there is a thread about natural beauty of iran. and i'm aware the old animation. the brother bear is about a native American boy who live with his tribe in Alaska and he turn to a Grizzly bear which is even bigger than Russian bears .

by the way i wonder how impolite someone can be , how some one vocabulary must be degenerated to be able to made such posts. wonder how his family brought him up . did they even taught him/her the ugliness of using some manner of speaking .
*لقمان را گفتند: ادب از که آموختی؟

گفت: از بی ادبان! هر چه از ایشان در نظرم ناپسند آمد از فعل آن پرهیز کردم.

نگویند از سر بازیچه حرفی
کز آن پندی نگیرد صاحب هوش

و گر صد باب حکمت پیش نادان
بخوانند آیدش بازیچه در گوش*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WudangMaster

Something I thought of a few days ago; are music notes written left to right in Iran, and if so does it not make adding words to the notes a bit challenging?


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> i assure you if an Iranian began drinking beer only an American can compete with him



Countless nationalities would come before Iran.


----------



## Abid123

Hack-Hook said:


> i assure you if an Iranian began drinking beer only an American can compete with him


Is beer not not banned in Iran?


----------



## TheImmortal

Abid123 said:


> Is beer not not banned in Iran?



They sell various non alcoholic beers in Iran.

Also Getting alcohol and liquor in Iran via black market is very easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> by the way i wonder how impolite someone can be , how some one vocabulary must be degenerated to be able to made such posts. wonder how his family brought him up . did they even taught him/her the ugliness of using some manner of speaking .


"uSe GoOd LanGuAgE"

I find it funny how all of you harp on that like a bunch of koonis non-stop. NO, I WILL NOT. I refuse to because you hide behind your pretence of good manners and honeyed words to conceal the flaws and the poison embedded in your nature. You forget it time and time again - I'm of Iranian descent myself and I know how Iranians function.

I'm direct, I'm uncouth and I don't shy away from kicking up the dirt, especially when you take sly digs at Iran non-stop. There will be no ostrich-like attitude of sticking your head in the sand by hiding behind Rumi and Saadi here. Instead of complaining all the time like an old crone, wag your tongue and speak on how to fix flaws instead of moaning and bitching all the time.

If you were First Lieutenant in the Army, act like one.



SalarHaqq said:


> Countless nationalities would come before Iran.


Notice he pins this vice on Iranians, completely ignoring the existence of the British, the Germans and the Dutch, all of whom practically have beer flowing in their veins.

My disdain for him turned to dislike and now it's curdling into hatred.


----------



## jauk

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "uSe GoOd LanGuAgE"
> 
> I find it funny how all of you harp on that like a bunch of koonis non-stop. NO, I WILL NOT. I refuse to because you hide behind your pretence of good manners and honeyed words to conceal the flaws and the poison embedded in your nature. You forget it time and time again - I'm of Iranian descent myself and I know how Iranians function.
> 
> I'm direct, I'm uncouth and I don't shy away from kicking up the dirt, especially when you take sly digs at Iran non-stop. There will be no ostrich-like attitude of sticking your head in the sand by hiding behind Rumi and Saadi here. Instead of complaining all the time like an old crone, wag your tongue and speak on how to fix flaws instead of moaning and bitching all the time.
> 
> If you were First Lieutenant in the Army, act like one.
> 
> 
> Notice he pins this vice on Iranians, completely ignoring the existence of the British, the Germans and the Dutch, all of whom practically have beer flowing in their veins.
> 
> My disdain for him turned to dislike and now it's curdling into hatred.


People please do not engage this person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "uSe GoOd LanGuAgE"
> 
> I find it funny how all of you harp on that like a bunch of koonis non-stop. NO, I WILL NOT. I refuse to because you hide behind your pretence of good manners and honeyed words to conceal the flaws and the poison embedded in your nature. You forget it time and time again - I'm of Iranian descent myself and I know how Iranians function.
> 
> I'm direct, I'm uncouth and I don't shy away from kicking up the dirt, especially when you take sly digs at Iran non-stop. There will be no ostrich-like attitude of sticking your head in the sand by hiding behind Rumi and Saadi here. Instead of complaining all the time like an old crone, wag your tongue and speak on how to fix flaws instead of moaning and bitching all the time.



It's possible to speak in a firm and even extremely harsh manner and to discipline someone without the specific use of foul vocabulary (especially sexually-oriented swear words). Generalization of such language is a symptom of cultural Americanization in addition to being un-Islamic, and is in fact actively being promoted by the zio-American enemy as part of their social engineering efforts.

This is not to say that when someone is flamebaiting and being provocative under the cover of a courteous and civil appearance, they shouldn't be put in their place. Just that there are better and similarly effective ways to go about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lydian fall

Salar jan

permanentlybanned @unrequitted_love_suzy aka @Gothic

یه افغانی هست

حرفای سکسی خیلی تو فروم زده و ایرانی ها رو مسخره کرده

انگليسیش هم خوبه چون یه مدت تو کانادا بوده و پول کم آورده و برگشته ایران

@Serpentine @Arian @rmi5 

ایرانی های قدیمی کجا رفتن ؟


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> @Gothic یه کارگر افغانی هست
> 
> عکس چشم بادومیش و مواد کشیدنش رو توی فروم فرستاده بود
> 
> طرف شیشه میزنه هر لحظه یه حالی داره
> 
> قبلنا مست میکرد میومد میگفت چون من چون افغانی هستم دخترا بهم پا نمیدن


Ba'd motmaenni @Gothic o @unrequitted_love_suzy har 2 yek user hastan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> Ba'd motmaenni @Gothic o @unrequitted_love_suzy har 2 yek user hastan?


100%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> 100%


Hamine pas enghadr bad Iran moshkel dare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> Hamine pas enghadr bad Iran moshkel dare


عقده اییه شدید

تا حالا چند بار به خاطر توهین های جنسی به ایرانی ها بن دائم شده


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hi dear friends
Here i posted a video of IRAN's army ration pack,very intresting.
comparing to the other armies(China,Germany,Britain,USA) the Iranian one was acceptable.the packing,the food itself the calories and other thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Abid123 said:


> Is beer not not banned in Iran?


now a days who care


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> now a days who care



Law enforcement and devout Muslims ie the extreme majority of Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> من که از این فروم رفتم ولی کیر تو کس مادر هر چی ترک خره


@drmeson @rmi5 


unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> افغانی باباته
> 
> 
> عقده ای مادر جنده ت هست
> 
> 
> Goh nakhor madar ghahve
> 
> 
> معتاد مادر کونی ته


@waz @WebMaster he is insulting to family of Iranians

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Law enforcement and devout Muslims ie the extreme majority of Iranians.


not a single one of the drunk who i treated were charged with anything while the police officer sit literally 2m away from the room i'm treating them in and please don't make me laugh please .
police officer don't care if you don't start a rampage after drinking alcohol . and don\t do it in middle of crowded street . the devout Muslim are so busy with their life that Amr-be-Maaroof and Nahy-Az-Monker literally become an endangered species thank to economical hardship and some morons who because they didn't knew what is a monkar and what is a maaroof and when its allowed and how to do it portrait a very negative picture of it and the one who still do it in the society


----------



## DoubleYouSee

DoubleYouSee said:


> Hi dear friends
> Here i posted a video of IRAN's army ration pack,very intresting.
> comparing to the other armies(China,Germany,Britain,USA) the Iranian one was acceptable.the packing,the food itself the calories and other thing.


چرا ندیدینش بچه ها؟


----------



## lydian fall

من یه نفر چرا باید برم به جنگ دشمن؟؟

یه کدومتون غیرت ندارین این افغانی رو ریپورت کنین لااقل ؟


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> not a single one of the drunk who i treated were charged with anything while the police officer sit literally 2m away from the room i'm treating them in and please don't make me laugh please .
> police officer don't care if you don't start a rampage after drinking alcohol . and don\t do it in middle of crowded street . the devout Muslim are so busy with their life that Amr-be-Maaroof and Nahy-Az-Monker literally become an endangered species thank to economical hardship and some morons who because they didn't knew what is a monkar and what is a maaroof and when its allowed and how to do it portrait a very negative picture of it and the one who still do it in the society


You should have electrocuted them for being filthy drunks and breaking both Islamic and Iranian law.


----------



## Hack-Hook

DoubleYouSee said:


> Hi dear friends
> Here i posted a video of IRAN's army ration pack,very intresting.
> comparing to the other armies(China,Germany,Britain,USA) the Iranian one was acceptable.the packing,the food itself the calories and other thing.


certainly the quality of the food seems to increased in recent years
wonder if its for which branch . and from which rank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

DoubleYouSee said:


> Hi dear friends
> Here i posted a video of IRAN's army ration pack,very intresting.
> comparing to the other armies(China,Germany,Britain,USA) the Iranian one was acceptable.the packing,the food itself the calories and other thing.


خیلی جالب بود

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You should have electrocuted them for being filthy drunks and breaking both Islamic and Iranian law.


not an option but we have the option of injecting them with KCL but that's not what you expect from hospital


----------



## lydian fall

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> افغانی باباته
> 
> 
> عقده ای مادر جنده ت هست
> 
> 
> Goh nakhor madar ghahve
> 
> 
> معتاد مادر کونی ته





unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> افغانی باباته
> 
> 
> عقده ای مادر جنده ت هست
> 
> 
> Goh nakhor madar ghahve
> 
> 
> معتاد مادر کونی ته


@Horus فارسی بلده


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Hack-Hook said:


> certainly the quality of the food seems to increased in recent years
> wonder if its for which branch . and from which rank


i've heard it's for commandos.but somehow weird to me.as if the commandos supposed to go to the party with their friends.cuz commandos should do their mission in hard conditions.they must not have any ration and eat from nature.


----------



## Hack-Hook

DoubleYouSee said:


> i've heard it's for commandos.but somehow weird to me.as if the commandos supposed to go to the party with their friends.cuz commandos should do their mission in hard conditions.they must not have any ration and eat from nature.


don't knew about that , but in reality , if you want to be in nature you must stay and hunt or gather food . or move and bring your ration with yourself . you cant ask them to move , do their job and find their food at the same time



DoubleYouSee said:


> i've heard it's for commandos.but somehow weird to me.as if the commandos supposed to go to the party with their friends.cuz commandos should do their mission in hard conditions.they must not have any ration and eat from nature.


another pack for another day with different food

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> police officer don't care if you don't start a rampage after drinking alcohol . and don\t do it in middle of crowded street .



You mean like thousands of people do every day in the west with impunity? So take these absurd analogies elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> You mean like thousands of people do every day in the west with impunity? So take your absurd analogies elsewhere.


wonder whats your problem . i just stated a fact about alcohol consumption here . never compared it to west or east


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> wonder whats your problem . i just stated a fact about alcohol consumption here . never compared it to west or east



You claimed nobody cares, if nobody cared law enforcement would confront public drunkenness and _mast bazi_ the same way as they do in the west i.e. not at all.

Also alcohol consumption is massively superior in the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Depending on Iran’s nuclear technical prowess, it could build a 10 KT nuclear device with as little as 4-7kg of HEU.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560687219630915587

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

In @Gothic aka @unrequitted_love_suzy hanuz ban nashode

In modirha cheghad oghdeyi yan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

DoubleYouSee said:


> i've heard it's for commandos.but somehow weird to me.as if the commandos supposed to go to the party with their friends.cuz commandos should do their mission in hard conditions.they must not have any ration and eat from nature.


Armies move on their stomach...lol...Iran has many surprises..



Sardar330 said:


> In @Gothic aka @unrequitted_love_suzy hanuz ban nashode
> 
> In modirha cheghad oghdeyi yan


They will not ban him because he creates controversy and makes members to post...the more postings the better for the forum traffic..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Sardar330 said:


> In @Gothic aka @unrequitted_love_suzy hanuz ban nashode
> 
> In modirha cheghad oghdeyi yan


On madar ghabeh aashghal kaleh ra ignore kon; nazdeek yek sal pish man ignore kardam faghat as post digaran mebinam keh hanooz fa'aal ast.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 872163
> 
> 
> Depending on Iran’s nuclear technical prowess, it could build a 10 KT nuclear device with as little as 4-7kg of HEU.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560687219630915587



I had this discussion of 10 Kt with 3 kg in case of a well designed system. @QWECXZ


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> I had this discussion of 10 Kt with 3 kg in case of a well designed system. @QWECXZ


Yeah. I actually remembered our discussion as soon as I saw that.
But you were referring to AQ Khan's photo, claiming that 1 Kg of HEU yields almost 20 KT. I mean that's a much bolder claim than what is suggested in that table.

Nevertheless, there's no doubt that the higher you can compress uranium, the lower the critical mass will become. Actually, the relation between critical mass and compression is inversely proportional. So, 90% HEU has a critical mass of 60 kilograms. By two times compression using implosion, the critical mass will be reduced to nearly 15 kilograms. By three times compression, it will get as low as 6.5 kg. The devil is in how much you can actually compress it. I have previously posted a graph that showed how much pressure in bars is necessary for the compression of uranium and the exponential difficulty of compressing uranium was quite clear and impressive. The French compressed uranium to almost 3 times in their first nuclear explosion in Algeria in early 1960s. The yield was almost 70 KT according to Wikipedia. Can Iran get there? The Israeli nuclear experts claim that their simulations showed that Iran's approximate implosion technique could potentially achieve 30 KT but they didn't mention how much fissile material Iran was planning to use, but we know that the design they showed suggested a fusion-boosted weapon with a levitated pit. 

Anyway, as we both have said previously, the main issue in the path of Iran becoming a nuclear state is cojones and political willingness to escalate things, which seems not to be there. Iran is literally the punching bag of the West and all we witness are measures that do nothing but are there for local consumption and propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

A video analysis of how much it would cost russia to rebuild it's military after losses in ukraine:


----------



## SalarHaqq

Quick reality check: honest Arab host from Emirati overseas broadcaster Al-Hiwar TV highlights Iran's progress and political and economical self-reliance, contrasting it with the state of Arab nations of the Persian Gulf .

We could and should add, the Pahlavis' defunct_ nokar _client regime, which had reinstated unequal agreements with western oil companies selling off Iran's resources, was purchasing overpriced weaponry from the USA with no trace of a domestic defence industry (hence the 40.000 US military advisers polluting sacred Iranian soil with their filthy boots) and only to serve as the west's "gendarme" against Soviet expansionism, had its prime ministers green lighted and at times even directly appointed by Washington against the shah's will (such as Amini), could not even have his feared secret police SAVAK publish a book denouncing the influence of freemasonry upon his regime, and had authorized American military personnel to rape and murder Iranian women and children without facing any sort of judicial prosecution from Iranian courts, the epitome of servility and the trigger for Imam Khomeini's call for a popular uprising on the 15th of Khordad 1342 / 1963.

The presenter also puts in his place a clownish interviewee who was trying to suggest that Islamic Iran like her Arab neighbors is under the thumb of the USA.

Patriotic Iranians will thank God every day for the Islamic Revolution which emancipated Iran from such a sorry status of subservience.

With _mo'aned_-eneaging comments from Omid Dana:






Full sequence translated and subtitled by Kavosh Media:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Quick reality check: honest Arab host from Emirati overseas broadcaster Al-Hiwar TV highlights Iran's progress and political and economical self-reliance, contrasting it with the state of Arab nations of the Persian Gulf .
> 
> We could and should add, the Pahlavis' defunct_ nokar _client regime, which had reinstated unequal agreements with western oil companies selling off Iran's resources, was purchasing overpriced weaponry from the USA with no trace of a domestic defence industry and only to serve as the west's "gendarme" against Soviet expansionism, had his prime ministers green lighted and at times even directly chosen by Washington, could not even have his feared secret police SAVAK publish a book denouncing the influence of freemasonry upon his regime, and had authorized American military personnel to rape and murder Iranian women and children without facing any sort of judicial prosecution from Iranian courts, the epitome of servility.
> 
> The presenter also puts in his place a clownish interviewee who was trying to suggest that Islamic Iran like her Arab neighbors is under the thumb of the USA.
> 
> Patriotic Iranians will thank God every day for the Islamic Revolution which emancipated Iran from such a sorry status of subservience.
> 
> With _mo'aned_-eneaging comments from Omid Dana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full sequence translated and subtitled by Kavosh Media:


Story time.

Decades ago, when my Dad was in university, he met some Iranian students who'd enrolled there (including some Zoroastrians).

Now you must know, my Dad is a mischievous prankster to the core and decided to have fun with them. One day, when the students came in for class, he informed them that an Iranian man whom he believed to be an undercover SAVAK agent had come on campus, inquiring about the Iranian students.

They all went white as sheets and mobbed him, the most scared among them being the Zoroastrian. He led them along for a while, feeding them a tale until finally he cracked up and confessed he was pulling their leg.

They implored him never to do it again and that was that, but it's a nice illustrative example of how feared the SAVAK used to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Story time.
> 
> Decades ago, when my Dad was in university, he met some Iranian students who'd enrolled there (including some Zoroastrians).
> 
> Now you must know, my Dad is a mischievous prankster to the core and decided to have fun with them. One day, when the students came in for class, he informed them that an Iranian man whom he believed to be an undercover SAVAK agent had come on campus, inquiring about the Iranian students.
> 
> They all went white as sheets and mobbed him, the most scared among them being the Zoroastrian. He led them along for a while, feeding them a tale until finally he cracked up and confessed he was pulling their leg.
> 
> They implored him never to do it again and that was that, but it's a nice illustrative example of how feared the SAVAK used to be.



Pleasant and amusing story I must say.

With this in mind, imagine how subservient and _zalil_ the monarchy used to be that when the shah himself commissioned Esma'il Ra'in, a SAVAK collaborator no less, to publish a series of books titled _Farāmushkhāne va frāmāsonery dar Irān_ exposing the identities of some of the freemason grand-masters who used to pull the strings in Iran prior to the Islamic Revolution (notably ex-Prime Minister Sharif Emami) based on classified SAVAK reports, protests by the lodges were enough to have Mohammad Reza Pahlavi order a ban of the books.

I mean, compare this unbelievable degree of vassalage to the Islamic Republic's prowess. Truly like night and day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Story time.
> 
> Decades ago, when my Dad was in university, he met some Iranian students who'd enrolled there (including some Zoroastrians).
> 
> Now you must know, my Dad is a mischievous prankster to the core and decided to have fun with them. One day, when the students came in for class, he informed them that an Iranian man whom he believed to be an undercover SAVAK agent had come on campus, inquiring about the Iranian students.
> 
> They all went white as sheets and mobbed him, the most scared among them being the Zoroastrian. He led them along for a while, feeding them a tale until finally he cracked up and confessed he was pulling their leg.
> 
> They implored him never to do it again and that was that, but it's a nice illustrative example of how feared the SAVAK used to be.



Why would the Zoroastrian be scared? 

SAVAK was against the Islamists, most of those captured and tortured were communists and Islamists. Shah was very pro Persian and pro Zoroastrian.

Story doesn’t make sense.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Why would the Zoroastrian be scared?
> 
> SAVAK was against the Islamists, most of those captured and tortured were communists and Islamists. Shah was very pro Persian and pro Zoroastrian.
> 
> Story doesn’t make sense.


I have no idea but my Dad mentioned the Zoroastrian by name and said specifically he was spooked the worst to the point he seemed close to fainting.

Heaven knows why HE was most afraid.



SalarHaqq said:


> Pleasant and amusing story I must say.
> 
> With this in mind, imagine how subservient and _zalil_ the monarchy used to be that when the shah himself commissioned Esma'il Ra'in, a SAVAK collaborator no less, to publish a series of books titled _Farāmushkhāne va frāmāsonery dar Irān_ exposing the identities of some of the freemason grand-masters who used to pull the strings in Iran prior to the Islamic Revolution (notably ex-Prime Minister Sharif Emami) based on classified SAVAK reports, protests by the lodges were enough to have Mohammad Reza Pahlavi order a ban of the books.
> 
> I mean, compare this unbelievable degree of vassalage to the Islamic Republic's prowess. Truly like night and day.


His father was altogether worse, in my opinion. His era saw the British exploit the nation to the hilt - not as much as india, maybe but not too far off from it.

All the accomplishments attributed to him were the works of his courtiers/personal friends (most who would end up in disgrace, got purged or died in questionable circumstances) or were qajar initiatives he merely built upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Yeah. I actually remembered our discussion as soon as I saw that.
> But you were referring to AQ Khan's photo, claiming that 1 Kg of HEU yields almost 20 KT. I mean that's a much bolder claim than what is suggested in that table.
> 
> Nevertheless, there's no doubt that the higher you can compress uranium, the lower the critical mass will become. Actually, the relation between critical mass and compression is inversely proportional. So, 90% HEU has a critical mass of 60 kilograms. By two times compression using implosion, the critical mass will be reduced to nearly 15 kilograms. By three times compression, it will get as low as 6.5 kg. The devil is in how much you can actually compress it. I have previously posted a graph that showed how much pressure in bars is necessary for the compression of uranium and the exponential difficulty of compressing uranium was quite clear and impressive. The French compressed uranium to almost 3 times in their first nuclear explosion in Algeria in early 1960s. The yield was almost 70 KT according to Wikipedia. Can Iran get there? The Israeli nuclear experts claim that their simulations showed that Iran's approximate implosion technique could potentially achieve 30 KT but they didn't mention how much fissile material Iran was planning to use, but we know that the design they showed suggested a fusion-boosted weapon with a levitated pit.
> 
> Anyway, as we both have said previously, the main issue in the path of Iran becoming a nuclear state is cojones and political willingness to escalate things, which seems not to be there. Iran is literally the punching bag of the West and all we witness are measures that do nothing but are there for local consumption and propaganda.



I think I said 3 kg.

Apart from that you are right and wrong. You still do not want to grasp that getting nuclear is not one bomb and is a path (I have said they already have tens of bombs close to ready in Iran IMO)

Getting one bomb will hurt you rather than help you. Do not get emotional. Tens of them won’t make a big difference either.

به قول دوستی وقتی اونها گرما هسته ای تست کردند ما نود درصد بی سواد بودیم حالا فک میکنند رسیدیم

نه مونده برسیم


----------



## zartosht

Conservative societies like Iran is what allows civilizations to grow. Western decline started virtually at the same time they abandoned religion.

In latest news from the "enlightened west"

The truth about monkey pox:

*Its a STD caused almost exclusively by gay unprotected sex between 2 dudes*






Western media desperately tried to hide this fact to protect their precious LGBTQ+ from bad Press

This included the western media heavily publicizing a handful of cases where a dog, or a couple kids who lived in a house with 2 gay men contracted monkeypox. Instead of arresting the animals for bestiality/pedophilia, they tried to pass off the couple of events as evidence that its not a gay STD.

Absolutely sickening on so many levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

zartosht said:


> The truth about monkey pox:
> 
> *Its a STD caused almost exclusively by gay unprotected sex between 2 dudes*
> 
> 
> Western media desperately tried to hide this fact to protect their precious LGBTQ+ from bad Press


for gods sake people still believe that, its the exact thing they said about hiv , we saw where it brought them

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## zartosht

Hack-Hook said:


> for gods sake people still believe that, its the exact thing they said about hiv , we saw where it brought them



"the proof is in the putting"


HIV/AIDs was overwhelmingly caused by gay men. and even to this day, overwhelmingly affects them. but its still different to monkeypox, where virutally every single case is coming back to 2 gay men.

I dont know if your trying to be woke, or just want to play devils advocate or what? By lying about this, its actually causes it to spread far faster. As alot of the infected seemed to have 20+ sex partners and engaged in orgys as a normal way of life. Perhaps if the truth came out actually, people (even gay dudes) could be suffieciently warned which would really help slow its spread.

pretending its a random disease anybody walking down can catch is far more dangerous then calling out a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

zartosht said:


> "the proof is in the putting"
> 
> 
> HIV/AIDs was overwhelmingly caused by gay men. and even to this day, overwhelmingly affects them. but its still different to monkeypox, where virutally every single case is coming back to 2 gay men.


in USA but not in Caribbean and Africans countries who were facing it decades earlier.


zartosht said:


> monkeypox, where virutally every single case is coming back to 2 gay men.


wrong


https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Demographic-information-for-34-patients-with-con-firmed-monkeypox-infection-United_tbl1_7480854



if its gay disease how those female get it, its not a new disease . each 10-20 year we have one outbreak , this time because of covid people were a little sensitive about it and the news spread a lot faster.
the disease don't care you are homosexual, bisexual, heterosexual, or a virgin . if this time you see it more in gays at the beginning its because it probably introduced into California by some gay group.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## RΛIDEN

*Iran Ups Exports to Neighbors by 18 Percent*​





TEHRAN (FNA)- Spokesman of the Islamic Republic of Iran Customs Administration Rouhollah Latifi announced that Iran's exports to the neighbouring countries have considerably increased in recent months.

"In the first four months of the current Persian year (March 21, 2022-July 23, 2022) 27,035,000 tons of goods worth $16,871,873,000 have been traded between Iran and the neighbouring countries," Latifi said.
Rouhollah Latifi pointed out that the figures show an 18 percent rise compared to the same period last year.
The incumbent government of Iran has based its foreign policy on the expansion of relations with neighbours and regional countries. This approach has resulted in a rise in trade transactions between Iran and those nations at a time when the country is under harsh US sanctions.




Iran Ups Exports to Neighbors by 18 Percent | Farsnews Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TheImmortal

Russia launches murder investigation after car bomb kills daughter of key Putin ally


The daughter of Russian ultra-nationalist, referred to as "Putin's brain," was killed after her car exploded in a possible contract killing.




www.cnbc.com





And so it begins...


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Russia launches murder investigation after car bomb kills daughter of key Putin ally
> 
> 
> The daughter of Russian ultra-nationalist, referred to as "Putin's brain," was killed after her car exploded in a possible contract killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins...


Likely done by the FSB to begin with.


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> for gods sake people still believe that, its the exact thing they said about hiv , we saw where it brought them


Dadash, even the CDC in the United States is saying this is predominantly spread by gay men. This is widely known in Canada and the USA now, before it was considered conspiratorial. You can get it from very close contact as well, but guess what. Gay men are the most sexually reckless, promiscuous often having 10-20 sexual partners in a month, and the most perverse people in the world, and because of this, spread the disease among their communities extensively. It doesn't make it a gay disease, but it is definitely thriving from them.




.

*








Monkeypox in the U.S.


Learn more about monkeypox in the United States.




www.cdc.gov




*


TheImmortal said:


> Russia launches murder investigation after car bomb kills daughter of key Putin ally
> 
> 
> The daughter of Russian ultra-nationalist, referred to as "Putin's brain," was killed after her car exploded in a possible contract killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins...


They won't do shit I bet.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Dadash, even the CDC in the United States is saying this is predominantly spread by gay men. This is widely known in Canada and the USA now, before it was considered conspiratorial. You can get it from very close contact as well, but guess what. Gay men are the most sexually reckless, promiscuous often having 10-20 sexual partners in a month, and the most perverse people in the world, and because of this, spread the disease among their communities extensively. It doesn't make it a gay disease, but it is definitely thriving from them.


that disease is not a new disease m its old and we knew its spread routes , by the way cdc and who don't say it is specific to gays , that is just misunderstanding the data , in California its predominantly gays because it introduced in that community otherwise but CDC and WHO have comprehensive page about it


https://www.health.gov.au/diseases/monkeypox-mpx







Monkeypox







www.who.int












Monkeypox in the U.S.


Learn more about monkeypox in the United States.




www.cdc.gov

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Diictodon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561110753792458754


FSB pulled off yet another hit, though a botch.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Diictodon said:


> Unlikely, Kremlin states that a Azov Neo Nazi is the culprit.


Of course they will say that. Why wouldn't they make the most convenient claim?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Russia launches murder investigation after car bomb kills daughter of key Putin ally
> 
> 
> The daughter of Russian ultra-nationalist, referred to as "Putin's brain," was killed after her car exploded in a possible contract killing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so it begins...





Diictodon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561110753792458754



By the way, Alexandr Dugin never was "Putin's brain", nor even an advisor to President Putin. This is a recurrent theme spread by western propaganda but it's not grounded in reality whatsoever.

This said, the whole story shows us how low NATO and their vassal regimes will sink when the brutally enforced hegemony of western imperialism is challenged by emerging powers. Murdering a young female and close relative of a political thinker, only because he's been denouncing the dominant ideology of western regimes, the same ideology they're trying to impose on the rest of the world, this is the true hypocritical face of NATO regimes and their bogus mantras of "democracy", "freedom of speech" and "human rights".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

@Raghfarm007 @MyNameAintJeff



zartosht said:


> "the proof is in the putting"
> 
> 
> HIV/AIDs was overwhelmingly caused by gay men. and even to this day, overwhelmingly affects them. but its still different to monkeypox, where virutally every single case is coming back to 2 gay men.
> 
> I dont know if your trying to be woke, or just want to play devils advocate or what? By lying about this, its actually causes it to spread far faster. As alot of the infected seemed to have 20+ sex partners and engaged in orgys as a normal way of life. Perhaps if the truth came out actually, people (even gay dudes) could be suffieciently warned which would really help slow its spread.
> 
> pretending its a random disease anybody walking down can catch is far more dangerous then calling out a fact.



As far as HIV / AIDS is concerned, several points can be made which tend to call into question the mainstream narratives promoted both by pharmaceutical corporations and by the globalist oligarchy, which is known to be instrumentalizing health issues in order to avance its agenda of a totalitarian, masonic one-world regime, consecutive to the dismantling of nation-states and historically rooted religious faith systems:

1) Consumption of so-called "poppers" is particularly high among homosexuals, due to certain physiological effects they trigger (it's interesting to note that these same drugs are patented by the US pharmaceutical firm Burroughs Wellcome, which used to advertize them in the homosexualist press). However, they also have immunodepressant side effects, which expose consumers to viral infections as well as to complications stemming from such infections, namely in association with HIV. Moreover research revealed a link between "poppers" and the development of Kaposi's sarcoma, one of the main causes of death in AIDS patients. Of course it didn't take too long for other papers to surface which denied this link, presumably commissioned by the pharmaceutical mafia. At any rate, this is an explanatory factor for the fact that homosexuals represent a high-risk group for HIV infection and AIDS.

2) When it comes to the African continent, the widescale spread of HIV was due to the fact that the downtrodden people of sub-Saharan Africa are afflicted by particular public health issues which happen to be more pronounced there as compared to the rest of the world, such as unbalanced nutrition, permanent oxydative stress and pre-existing illness, which compromise the immune system and facilitate infection with HIV as well as aggravation of the disease.

The following clip is simply astonishing and immensely eye-opening, so I'd really urge all those of you who value critical thought to watch it:






Here's the full documentary the above excerpt is taken from:









House of Numbers - Anatomy of an Epidemic (VOSTFR)


The House of Numbers (sous-titré Anatomy of an Epidemic) est un film documentaire américain controversé de 2009 au sujet du virus de l'immunodéficience humaine (VIH) et du syndrome d'immunodéficience ...




odysee.com





Now if you know who professor Luc Montagnier was, you'll aptly gauge the true weight his shocking statements carry. Indeed, this French researcher was none other than the discoverer of HIV and a subsequent Nobel Prize winner, in other words an unquestionable pundit in this field.

References like these are extremely useful when debating persons who will argue in favor of the official version, because they're on another scientific level than ordinary YouTubers and because unlike the latter, they cannot simply be dismissed as tinfoil hat wearing nobodies with no expertise of what they're actually talking about, nor be accused that their motivation merely resides in making a buzz so as to accumulate "views" on social media.

Not only is Montagnier brilliantly exposing the spin on HIV / AIDS sponsored by multinational corporations as well as their massive army of deceitful, avaricious medical ghost writers and willful collaborators, but he's also dropping names of some of the oligarchic bigwigs involved in these schemes, such as Bill Gates and Anthony Fauci. Simple ways of preventing infection with HIV were obfuscated because they would have deprived big pharma of the lucrative sale of medication.

But it gets better yet: during the past two years, Professor Montagnier came out against the manipulations surrounding the Covid-19 pandemic. In particular, he arrived to the conclusions that this is not a natural disease and was designed in a laboratory, that the vaccines offered by big pharma give rise by themselves to new strains of the virus, declared that he's scandalized as to how the vaccination of children is being envisaged, validates the findings of the highly renowned Indian team of researchers according to which Covid-19 incorporates a genetic sequence from HIV, stressing that scientists are sell outs who will toe the line promoted by powerful elite interests. We know they usually do this either because they derive financial profit out of it, or due to group think - not to mention peer pressure and those who fear social exclusion in case they dared to speak their mind openly.






YouTube is notorious for having censored, as in literally removed every single upload of some of Montagnier's declarations on the coronavirus. Now ask yourselves, why are they panicking this much about the eventuality that people might have access to alternative views from a heavyweight scientist on topics like this? Why will the oligarchy curtail free speech to such an extent in supposed liberal "democracies"?

Professor Luc Montagnier passed away in February 2022, may God rest his brave upright soul. The French regime and streamlined French media have a habit of singing praises of influential figures who hailed from that country after their demise, and to portray them as national heroes of sorts (this goes for pop singers and sports champions all the way to serious scientists). Montagnier's passing however was thoroughly ignored and its news boycotted by the mainstram media, following a period in which they were disparaging him during the latter phase of his career, with titles such as "The slow scientific sinking of professor Luc Montagnier" carried by major French newspaper Le Figaro in 2017 (newspaper owned by the Dassault Group, France's largest arms manufacturer with extensive links to the zionist regime).

In conclusion, I'd like to highlight the danger big pharma is posing to free nations. Much like the food industries, this certainly is one of the most cut-throat, underhanded, greedy, criminal private interests groups at the global level, but much like the food industries, its mischief is not directly obvious to many who imagine that these corporations are pursuing the common good of mankind and are involved in an altruistic mission owing to the type of commodities they sell.

Nothing could be farther from the truth though. And it's not really hard to see why, if only you'll consent to thinking of it for a second: we're talking about capitalist corporations, whose immediate goal by definition does not consist in the well being of the citizenry, but in reckless profit maximization. Hence why it's so crucial to extract and to shield the public health sector including pharmaceutical industries from the rules of the unbridled free market.

At least in Islamic Iran, the pharmaceutical industry is almost entirely domestic, and multinational giants exert no control over it. This means that the government at all times retains the possibility to regulate the sector and rein it in where needed. We still have some way to go, given that in-house liberals with a globalist mindset are enjoying a prominent presence in the medical and pharmaceutical sectors in Iran, as well as in the local food industry and agro-business. However, as long as multinationals are kept out of the equation, there's room for fixing any outstanding issues. By contrast, if said multinationals had been allowed to gain a foothold, efficient control by state authorities would have become virtually impossible. Now, reformists and moderates are longing precisely for an entry of global corporations into Iranian markets. Surprised, anyone?

Likewise, both big pharma and multinational food industries represent branches of and are intimately linked to the oppressive globalist oligarchy. As such, their activity, the interpretations and faked research results they direct their ghost writers to generate, cannot be fully understood from the sole economic angle. Ultimately there is a properly nightmarish, totalitarian, nefarious agenda of global domination and oppression, along with corresponding esoteric beliefs underlying the sinister doings of these multinational corporations. In our Islamic religion, we find every resource needed to identify and stand against this form of _zolm_.

I sincerely hope our well-inspired decision makers in Iran are thoroughly informed (far better than me, inshAllah) about the threats posed by these globalist mafias.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Diictodon said:


> If that was the case, they would not be making diplomatic statements to Estonia where the culprit fled, they would have kept it a domestic incident


The only reason they're making a hue and cry about Estonia is because it banned entry for russians on tourist visas indefinitely.


----------



## sha ah

Looks like Zelensky's bluff to liberate Kherson has backfired badly. About 48 hours ago Russia abruptly seized 70-100 squared miles of territory from Ukraine between Kherson and Mykolaiv. That includes nearly 20 settlements. This could be the start of a Russian dash towards the enclave of Transnistria ? which would essentially cut off Odessa from the rest of Ukraine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Very interesting. I wonder if Iran has ever delved into microwave weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> Looks like Zelensky's bluff to liberate Kherson has backfired badly. About 48 hours ago Russia abruptly seized 70-100 squared miles of territory from Ukraine between Kherson and Mykolaiv. That includes nearly 20 settlements. This could be the start of a Russian dash towards the enclave of Transnistria ? which would essentially cut off Odessa from the rest of Ukraine ?
> 
> View attachment 872787
> 
> 
> View attachment 872788


To reach transnistria, they'll need to seize mykolaiv first and then odessa, neither of which will be easy and both will take a staggering amount of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Dispatch from "Paradise West", Chapter IV *


Any chance of Iran moving towards creeping social acceptance of zoophilia, as well as towards a trivializitation of the practice, in a movement tolerated and even subtly promoted by government authorities - as opposed to such practices staying confined to marginal psychopathological individuals and universally frowned upon as they should? No? Thought so.

Iranian, wake up and start appreciating the true value of what you're lucky to have. Culture and ethics are done for in the west. The latter ought not be the object of your envy by any sober and rational measure.


*‘Decriminalize Sex With Animals’: Zoophilia Pride Marchers Demand LGBTQI+ Movement Add a Z*​August 22, 2022 Baxter Dmitry News, World









'Decriminalize Sex With Animals': Zoophilia Pride Marchers Demand LGBTQI+ Movement Add a Z - News Punch


Zoophiles want the LGTBQ+ movement to add a Z



newspunch.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lydian fall

منتظر این هکهوک خالیبند مزدورم بیاد واسه این صهیونیستا دم تکن بده ^

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> منتظر این هکهوک خالیبند مزدورم بیاد واسه این صهیونیستا دم تکن بده ^


well, you could not prove me wrong in any discussion ,and its 1-2 weak that you have resorted to smilies . show you already accepted defeat and raised white flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> To reach transnistria, they'll need to seize mykolaiv first and then odessa, neither of which will be easy and both will take a staggering amount of time.


Instead of "dash" he should say, spend another 3-4 months.


----------



## Abid123

SalarHaqq said:


> By the way, Alexandr Dugin never was "Putin's brain", nor even an advisor to President Putin. This is a recurrent theme spread by western propaganda but it's not grounded in reality whatsoever.
> 
> This said, the whole story shows us how low NATO and their vassal regimes will sink when the brutally enforced hegemony of western imperialism is challenged by emerging powers. Murdering a young female and close relative of a political thinker, only because he's been denouncing the dominant ideology of western regimes, the same ideology they're trying to impose on the rest of the world, this is the true hypocritical face of NATO regimes and their bogus mantras of "democracy", "freedom of speech" and "human rights".


So called "champions of human rights".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562099128397619202

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562099132331921410

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562099136249434113


----------



## Stryker1982

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562099128397619202
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562099132331921410
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562099136249434113


I'd rather convert 60% uranium to something else than to ship it to Russia never to be seen again like last time..

Rest of the deal is not bad, not destroying the centrifuges is key. Too bad we might have to lose the enriched uranium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562099128397619202
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562099132331921410
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562099136249434113



Iran should let europe die in cold Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

U.S. launches airstrikes in Syria against Iran-backed groups


The airstrikes come a week after the U.S. said its facilities were attacked by Iran-backed groups.




www.nbcnews.com













Iranian general "martyred" in Syria while "on a mission"


Iran's state-run media announced the death but gave no info on Revolutionary Guard Corps General Abolfazl Alijani's "mission," or his demise.




www.cbsnews.com

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## mohsen

SalarHaqq said:


> By the way, Alexandr Dugin never was "Putin's brain", nor even an advisor to President Putin. This is a recurrent theme spread by western propaganda but it's not grounded in reality whatsoever.
> 
> This said, the whole story shows us how low NATO and their vassal regimes will sink when the brutally enforced hegemony of western imperialism is challenged by emerging powers. Murdering a young female and close relative of a political thinker, only because he's been denouncing the dominant ideology of western regimes, the same ideology they're trying to impose on the rest of the world, this is the true hypocritical face of NATO regimes and their bogus mantras of "democracy", "freedom of speech" and "human rights".


Most likely CIA and MOSSAD are behind this terror. 

Alexandr Dugin had a very strong relations with Iranians and his daughter had the same views too, she had a strong character and was famous enough to even have a chance in presidential elections.









آن‌چه درباره ترور «دریا دوگین» نمی‌دانید/ آیا «آلکساندر دوگین» بهای علاقه‌اش به ایران را پرداخت؟ +عکس و فیلم


لئونید ساوین با اشاره به این‌که اسم «دریا» دختر «آلکساندر دوگین» ریشه باستانی فارسی دارد، می‌گوید خودروی بمب‌گذاری‌شده متعلق به خود مقتول بوده و هدف اصلی عملیات «دریا دوگین» بوده است.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

So gentlemen, I’ve always wanted to visit Iran as a tourist but your currency confuses the fakk out of me. I was watching a Pakistani vlogger in Iran and I was still having a hard time understanding.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> تو هاسبارا ترول ارزش نداری که من وقت ارزشمندمو تلف بکنم
> 
> من اگه بخوام میتونم پول بدم پاکی ها تو ۲ ثانیه بنت کنن ولی بد عادت میشن
> 
> Prove me I'm wrong, prove me I'm right
> 
> بیا سرشو بگیر بچه اسرائیلی


so it is it, now you threaten members you can bribe moderators to ban them.
the fact that you raised your arm and surrendered and resorted to smilies is enough for me show how fake you are

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> تو اسراییلی لجن میری زیر خاک ولی دیگه تو مملکت من قحطی و جنگ و استثمار و استعمار رو نخواهی دید 🇮🇷*👈*
> 
> 
> 
> Speak english


at least after each sentence i say i don't have to go and wash my mouth with soap and water

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> چی میگی کره خر


some people just like to show their upbringing or better say lack of upbringing

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

...


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> View attachment 873125
> 
> 
> 
> ببین بچه کونده اسراییلی من ثانیه ای دارم از اينترنت پول درمیارم مثل تو نیستم خودمو تو این فروم الاف کنم !


then what , am i supposed to be jealous ? you chose to make money , with something that strictly banned under iranian laws . i choose to help people of my country.
by the way does it matter how much money you are making of the internet , if you are an impolite person , with a foul mouth , that need washing after each sentence you say

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Milad Tower at nite and in day time..










A farm in Talash..yes it is not a painting!





Village northern Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> then what , am i supposed to be jealous ? you chose to make money , with something that strictly banned under iranian laws . i choose to help people of my country.
> by the way does it matter how much money you are making of the internet , if you are an impolite person , with a foul mouth , that need washing after each sentence you say



امارکت، الپاری، لایت فارکس و خیلی بروکرها و صرافی های دیگه بن نیستند

👉👉 مرتیکه دلقک دروغ نگو

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abid123

lastofthepatriots said:


> Pakistani vlogger in Iran


WildLens by Abrar?


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Abid123 said:


> WildLens by Abrar?







Should I check out wild lens?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> Milad Tower at nite and in day time..
> View attachment 873127
> 
> View attachment 873128
> 
> 
> A farm in Talash..yes it is not a painting!
> View attachment 873129
> 
> 
> Village northern Iran
> View attachment 873131


Nice! These are also good to be added to the paradise thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

ایران برای اکثریت شده داب اسمش و الپاری و‌ بورس بازی و فارکس بازی و دور دور توی خیابون ها

پس کی تحریمه خدایی

Iran deal effect on crude oil in winter:
1.5 million more output
20-25 percent lower oil prices
This equals 25 percent less US inflation.

Good deal to put Iranian nukes in a box until oil supply improves. 

@Hack-Hook


----------



## Abid123

lastofthepatriots said:


> Should I check out wild lens?


Yes, his videos in Iran are great.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lydian fall

این ویدئو رو ملی گرایان ببینین :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> امارکت، الپاری، لایت فارکس و خیلی بروکرها و صرافی های دیگه بن نیستند
> 
> 👉👉 مرتیکه دلقک دروغ نگو


اگر اطلاع نداری بدان و آگاه باش که هر گونه خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال با منشا استخراج خارج از ایران ممنوع و غیر قانونی است

در مورد دلقک هم که قبلا در مورد آسمان بنفش و آب خشک و اکسیژن سمی و سرما وگرما و ..... مشخص شد دلقک کیه

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

So how long did the user act upon their announcement that they'd leave the forum? 48 hours?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> اگر اطلاع نداری بدان و آگاه باش که هر گونه خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال با منشا استخراج خارج از ایران ممنوع و غیر قانونی است
> 
> در مورد دلقک هم که قبلا در مورد آسمان بنفش و آب خشک و اکسیژن سمی و سرما وگرما و ..... مشخص شد دلقک کیه


بشین روش. دهها بروکر و صرافی خارجی سالهاست تو ایران دارن فعالیت میکنن حتی با پرداخت ریالی



https://irtrader.net/best-broker











5 بهترین بروکر فارکس برای ایرانیان دی1401 | طلا و جفت‌ ارز


بروکر به دلیل شرایط تحریمی کشور، برای کاربران ایرانی امری دشوار خواهد بود. در این مقاله 5 مورد از شناخته‌شده‌ترین بروکرهایی که به ایرانیان خدمات ارائه می‌دهند را معرفی خواهیم کرد.




nezarat.com













بهترین بروکر فارکس در 9 آذر 1401 ❤️ راهنمای کامل انتخاب


راهنمای انتخاب بروکر فارکس برای ایرانیان بر مبنای: ✓اسپرد ✓قدمت ✓رگوله ✓پشتیبانی ✓کمیسیون ✓بهره ✓پلتفرم معاملاتی - آخرین رده بندی سال 2022 میلادی.




iranbroker.org













ترید بدون احراز هویت در صرافی بین المللی بینگ ایکس | Bingx | ایران بروکر


معرفی و بررسی اعتبار و امنیت صرافی بینگ ایکس، مشاهده کارمزدها در این صرافی همراه با دلایل تغییر نام صرافی Bingbon به Bing X و آموزش احراز هویت در این صرافی




iranbroker.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## drmeson

@SalarHaqq 

did you mention me in a thread ? I can't open it anymore


----------



## SalarHaqq

drmeson said:


> @SalarHaqq
> 
> did you mention me in a thread ? I can't open it anymore



Yes. But apparently it was removed it would seem. Title was something like "Difference between Iranians and Iranics". Then you had various users going on about how Iranian is essential a cultural identity with little genetic cohesion. It was featuring the "Khan" character, who rehashed their usual, age old routines about how Iranians "cluster" more closely to Middle Easterners than other Indo-Europeans and that the Aryan them is mostly a fiction of sorts, as well as how the different Iranian linguistic groups have not that much connection to each other. Much gibberish. 

I tagged you so you could put some of these in their place, had you been motivated to do so, given your knowledge about these topic. I also shared some posts from the latter user's former handles showing how similar their input was to this new account, wonder if that's part of the reason the thread was deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall

SalarHaqq said:


> Yes. But apparently it was deleted, it would seem. Title was something like "Difference between Iranians and Iranics". Then you had a various users going on about how Iranian is merely a cultural identity with no genetic cohesion. It was featuring the "Khan" character, who rehashed their usual, age old routines about how Iranians "cluster" more closely to Middle Easterners than other Indo-Europeans, and how the different Iranian linguistic groups have not that much connection to each other. I tagged you so you could put some of these in their place, if you chose to do so, given your knowledge about these genetic issues.



He is saif al_arab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drmeson

SalarHaqq said:


> Yes. But apparently it was deleted, it would seem. Title was something like "Difference between Iranians and Iranics". Then you had a various users going on about how Iranian is merely a cultural identity with no genetic cohesion. It was featuring the "Khan" character, who rehashed their usual, age old routines



Yeh I could not find the topic anymore. I guess multiple people are using that Khan account. Their job is to boost Saoodi image through fake narratives and anti-Iran lies on this forum. I have been calling for Iranian online army for a decade now. We can form one since we are all the same people from Military.ir, IDF, IMF, PDF.



SalarHaqq said:


> about how Iranians "cluster" more closely to Middle Easterners than other Indo-Europeans,



Iranians cluster with Turkish, Azeri Rep, Armenia, Georgians (Its one family of people). Then also with Turkmen, Afghans/Tajiks, Lezgin. 



SalarHaqq said:


> and how the different Iranian linguistic groups have not that much connection to each other.



Ironically Levant Arabs like Syrians, Lebanese, Druze and Iraqis cluster with Turkish and Iranians not to Penninulans. 




SalarHaqq said:


> I tagged you so you could put some of these in their place, if you chose to do so, given your knowledge about these genetic issues.



Yes I could. The above destroys Arab nationalist Baathist identity to its core.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> Yeh I could not find the topic anymore. I guess multiple people are using that Khan account. Their job is to boost Saoodi image through fake narratives and anti-Iran lies on this forum. I have been calling for Iranian online army for a decade now. We can form one since we are all the same people from Military.ir, IDF, IMF, PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> Iranians cluster with Turkish, Azeri Rep, Armenia, Georgians (Its one family of people). Then also with Turkmen, Afghans/Tajiks, Lezgin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically Levant Arabs like Syrians, Lebanese, Druze and Iraqis cluster with Turkish and Iranians not to Penninulans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I could. The above destroys Arab nationalist Baathist identity to its core.


Looks like they deleted the whole thread after we identified this saoodi jerk and his initial name 10 years ago as Hassani and then became Saif al Arab as Sardar 330 correctly identified and then few more..I also placed the photos of saoodi troll army..lol all gone and vanished..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drmeson

aryobarzan said:


> Looks like they deleted the whole thread after we identified this saoodi jerk and his initial name 10 years ago as Hassani and then became Saif al Arab as Sardar 330 correctly identified and then few more..I also placed the photos of saoodi troll army..lol all gone and vanished..



I have seen the account talking to other Pakistani users in their own language so I feel its a multi-user single troll account. Sometimes uses the 500 million Arabs troll words and sometimes goes soft and talks to Pakistanis. The job is clear though to boost Saudi image through fake stories and attack Iranian identities. 

We need our own counter tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

drmeson said:


> I have seen the account talking to other Pakistani users in their own language so I feel its a multi-user single troll account. Sometimes uses the 500 million Arabs troll words and sometimes goes soft and talks to Pakistanis. The job is clear though to boost Saudi image through fake stories and attack Iranian identities.
> 
> We need our own counter tactics.


 The person behind the account claims to be pakistani borne and raised in saoodi....He is a paid agent ..him and another guy you can guess who by the number of saood related articles they put out are on the saood official payroll..part of saood troll army..

They usually keep clear of Iran..he just could not resist this time and showed up in Iran section and received his welcome from some of us..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drmeson

aryobarzan said:


> The person behind the account claims to be pakistani borne and raised in saoodi



I long believed this was sock of another troll with a titanium name. I detected the same language pattern like "let me tell you" "my two cents" "I have been telling you" and "Cannon fodder" There is some Danish connection to this all. I remember sometime in IMF there was a persistent troll who came with multiple accounts that Pasdar (Mod) kept banning. They always came with Danish flags and used the same pattern of language. This Khan account also had a Danish flag before and so did the titanium.



aryobarzan said:


> ....He is a paid agent ..him and another guy you can guess who by the number of saood related articles they put out are on the saood official payroll..part of saood troll army..



Yes both are hired trolls.



aryobarzan said:


> They usually keep clear of Iran..he just could not resist this time and showed up in Iran section and received his welcome from some of us..lol



Yeah I missed the fight. I am not able to post much these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

drmeson said:


> I long believed this was sock of another troll with a titanium name. I detected the same language pattern like "let me tell you" "my two cents" "I have been telling you" and "Cannon fodder" There is some Danish connection to this all. I remember sometime in IMF there was a persistent troll who came with multiple accounts that Pasdar (Mod) kept banning. They always came with Danish flags and used the same pattern of language. This Khan account also had a Danish flag before and so did the titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes both are hired trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I missed the fight. I am able to post much these days.



I didn’t know that guy was Arab. He’s probably Pakistani that has lived among gulfies. Those types are well....I’d rather not say. If you think I’m negative towards Iranians then my attitude towards gulfies is triple. I’m trying to turn a new leaf though and be respectful of everyone. Life is too short to hate on anyone. Fighting over nationality is stupid because nobody chooses where they are born and I could have just as easily been born in the same place that I insult others for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> بشین روش. دهها بروکر و صرافی خارجی سالهاست تو ایران دارن فعالیت میکنن حتی با پرداخت ریالی
> 
> 
> 
> https://irtrader.net/best-broker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 بهترین بروکر فارکس برای ایرانیان دی1401 | طلا و جفت‌ ارز
> 
> 
> بروکر به دلیل شرایط تحریمی کشور، برای کاربران ایرانی امری دشوار خواهد بود. در این مقاله 5 مورد از شناخته‌شده‌ترین بروکرهایی که به ایرانیان خدمات ارائه می‌دهند را معرفی خواهیم کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nezarat.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بهترین بروکر فارکس در 9 آذر 1401 ❤️ راهنمای کامل انتخاب
> 
> 
> راهنمای انتخاب بروکر فارکس برای ایرانیان بر مبنای: ✓اسپرد ✓قدمت ✓رگوله ✓پشتیبانی ✓کمیسیون ✓بهره ✓پلتفرم معاملاتی - آخرین رده بندی سال 2022 میلادی.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranbroker.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ترید بدون احراز هویت در صرافی بین المللی بینگ ایکس | Bingx | ایران بروکر
> 
> 
> معرفی و بررسی اعتبار و امنیت صرافی بینگ ایکس، مشاهده کارمزدها در این صرافی همراه با دلایل تغییر نام صرافی Bingbon به Bing X و آموزش احراز هویت در این صرافی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranbroker.org


به من چه دارن چکار میکنن . کار خلاف قانون . نشان میده که شما ها که ادعا دارید اصل جمهوری اسلامی هستید و هرکس دیگه عامل و مزدور اسراییل هست چقدر به جمهوری اسلامی و قانونش اعتقاد دارید. حد اقلش من که به قول بعضیها خاین و مزدور اسراییل هستم در آمد غیر قانونی در نمیارم

در ضمن تو که ادعا داری اینها توی ایران کار میکنند نه اینجوری نیست اینها همه چیزشان اونور آب هست حتی یک دامنه ایرانی سایتاشون نداره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> به من چه دارن چکار میکنن . کار خلاف قانون . نشان میده که شما ها که ادعا دارید اصل جمهوری اسلامی هستید و هرکس دیگه عامل و مزدور اسراییل هست چقدر به جمهوری اسلامی و قانونش اعتقاد دارید. حد اقلش من که به قول بعضیها خاین و مزدور اسراییل هستم در آمد غیر قانونی در نمیارم
> 
> در ضمن تو که ادعا داری اینها توی ایران کار میکنند نه اینجوری نیست اینها همه چیزشان اونور آب هست حتی یک دامنه ایرانی سایتاشون نداره​



مثل اینکه به رایفی پور بگی چرا تویتر میری

میگه نیت مهمه

بگذریم 
این همه آدم تو ایران از سر تحریم و فلاکت رفتن فارکس باز شدن و‌بورس باز یا از سر شکم سیری

این همه دور دور بازی

تورم آمریکا رو یه ایرانی بهتر تحلیل میکنه تا آمریکایی


----------



## sha ah

US strikes Iran-backed groups in Syria twice in 24 hours after attacks


The US military said the strikes in eastern Syria were ordered in response to attacks on its troops.



www.bbc.com





So the US killed 2 Iranian backed fighters in Deir Ezzor after a previous strike insured US personnel.

If Syria had as much balls as the Houthis, they would use Iranian loitering munitions to annihilate their occupied oil facilities. PMU could also target stolen Syrian oil going through Iraq.

On the other hand Syria just went through a 10 year war where they were attacked from every side and were always wiped out of existence. Now with Turkey threatening the north it seems that Assad is keen to sit back, rebuild and hope to take advantage of potentially good upcoming opportunities. Another thing to mention is that this is a sensitive time with Iran negotiating the nuclear deal.

I honestly don't think the deal is NOT worth it and I believe that Iran should just go nuclear but I'm guessing that the way the leadership is looking at it is that many Iranians are antagonizing them and blaming them specifically for not making a deal happen.

So Iran is giving in to many unfair US demands and saying fine. I mean after all Iran will get access to tens of billions of funds frozen in foreign accounts and some short term business deals along with some new airliners ? Now if a Democrat wins the presidency, which is really 50/50, then basically the deal will go on for 6 years. If a Republican wins and tears up the deal, all the liberal Iranians will realize that it's the Americans that are the antagonists, not the Iranian government. On the other hand there are always the ultra Shah loving liberals who will always blame the Islamic Republic no matter what happens.

Anyways this time however if a Republican tears up the deal then Iran should have a rock solid contingency plan, like banning the trading of US/EUR with the Rial for a certain period of time, Raising the interest rate to bring down inflation, pegging Iran's currency to Gold/Silver/Copper/Oil for a period of time, etc, measures like the Russians took. Not like Rohani's impotent, pathetic response.

Anyways if the deal goes through, then any company that wants to do business with Iran, especially ones like Renault, Peugeot, which pulled the plug, must open an Iranian bank account and make deposits through those accounts if they want to do business. If not they they can forget it and go f#ck themselves since they're the ones who voided the binding terms of the contract last time. Also any western nations who want Iranian oil should be told that they must open Iranian bank accounts and pay for the oil upfront and perhaps even use their own transport ships to retrieve the oil themselves,especially when it comes close to the deadline.

In my opinion, potential oil customers should be told that if they sign long term deals, like 5-10 years, they will get significant discounts, like 10%-20%. Iran this time must try to establish tight nit relationships with European companies so that if Americans want to leave the deal then the Europeans will be much more reluctant. Because we all know that if the spinelesss Europe really would have stood their ground that it's unlikely that America could have so easily implemented the sanctions and hurt Iran the way it did. Iran really has to play it smart this time around.

Also the alternative to SWIFT, with Russia, China, Iran, Venezuela and others. They have to get on it as soon as possible. The Americans have weaponized the US Dollar and SWIFT and potential targets must respond now. The latest I've heard is that Iran is set to join Russia's MIR banking system, but that's not enough in my opinion more has to be done. China should really consider its options because they are the next target after Russia. The US will encourage Taiwan to become independent to cause a war, so that they can antagonize China and cripple China economically. The US will do absolutely anything to remain the worlds number one global super power. China is set to surpass them by GDP. By GDP PPP China has already surpassed them and the US can't stand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> US strikes Iran-backed groups in Syria twice in 24 hours after attacks
> 
> 
> The US military said the strikes in eastern Syria were ordered in response to attacks on its troops.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the US killed 2 Iranian backed fighters in Deir Ezzor after a previous strike insured US personnel.
> 
> If Syria had as much balls as the Houthis, they would use Iranian loitering munitions to annihilate their occupied oil facilities. PMU could also target stolen Syrian oil going through Iraq.
> 
> On the other hand Syria just went through a 10 year war where they were attacked from every side and were always wiped out of existence. Now with Turkey threatening the north it seems that Assad is keen to sit back, rebuild and hope to take advantage of potentially good upcoming opportunities. Another thing to mention is that this is a sensitive time with Iran negotiating the nuclear deal.
> 
> I honestly don't think the deal is NOT worth it and I believe that Iran should just go nuclear but I'm guessing that the way the leadership is looking at it is that many Iranians are antagonizing them and blaming them specifically for not making a deal happen.
> 
> So Iran is giving in to many unfair US demands and saying fine. I mean after all Iran will get access to tens of billions of funds frozen in foreign accounts and some short term business deals along with some new airliners ? Now if a Democrat wins the presidency, which is really 50/50, then basically the deal will go on for 6 years. If a Republican wins and tears up the deal, all the liberal Iranians will realize that it's the Americans that are the antagonists, not the Iranian government. On the other hand there are always the ultra Shah loving liberals who will always blame the Islamic Republic no matter what happens.
> 
> Anyways this time however if a Republican tears up the deal then Iran should have a rock solid contingency plan, like banning the trading of US/EUR with the Rial for a certain period of time, Raising the interest rate to bring down inflation, pegging Iran's currency to Gold/Silver/Copper/Oil for a period of time, etc, measures like the Russians took. Not like Rohani's impotent, pathetic response.
> 
> Anyways if the deal goes through, then any company that wants to do business with Iran, especially ones like Renault, Peugeot, which pulled the plug, must open an Iranian bank account and make deposits through those accounts if they want to do business. If not they they can forget it and go f#ck themselves since they're the ones who voided the binding terms of the contract last time. Also any western nations who want Iranian oil should be told that they must open Iranian bank accounts and pay for the oil upfront and perhaps even use their own transport ships to retrieve the oil themselves,especially when it comes close to the deadline.
> 
> In my opinion, potential oil customers should be told that if they sign long term deals, like 5-10 years, they will get significant discounts, like 10%-20%. Iran this time must try to establish tight nit relationships with European companies so that if Americans want to leave the deal then the Europeans will be much more reluctant. Because we all know that if the spinelesss Europe really would have stood their ground that it's unlikely that America could have so easily implemented the sanctions and hurt Iran the way it did. Iran really has to play it smart this time around.
> 
> Also the alternative to SWIFT, with Russia, China, Iran, Venezuela and others. They have to get on it as soon as possible. The Americans have weaponized the US Dollar and SWIFT and potential targets must respond now. The latest I've heard is that Iran is set to join Russia's MIR banking system, but that's not enough in my opinion more has to be done. China should really consider its options because they are the next target after Russia. The US will encourage Taiwan to become independent to cause a war, so that they can antagonize China and cripple China economically. The US will do absolutely anything to remain the worlds number one global super power. China is set to surpass them by GDP. By GDP PPP China has already surpassed them and the US can't stand it.



No confirmed kill.
It was from Ansar news as a prank.

Killed agent was called “Akbar chelomorgh “

It was republished by multiple sources that Akbar chelomorgh was killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## lydian fall

از همجنس بازی جنون جنسی تا آدم خواری :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563044334307778560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> به من چه دارن چکار میکنن . کار خلاف قانون . نشان میده که شما ها که ادعا دارید اصل جمهوری اسلامی هستید و هرکس دیگه عامل و مزدور اسراییل هست چقدر به جمهوری اسلامی و قانونش اعتقاد دارید. حد اقلش من که به قول بعضیها خاین و مزدور اسراییل هستم در آمد غیر قانونی در نمیارم
> 
> در ضمن تو که ادعا داری اینها توی ایران کار میکنند نه اینجوری نیست اینها همه چیزشان اونور آب هست حتی یک دامنه ایرانی سایتاشون نداره​




تو چرا عین سعودی اینترنشنال حرف میزنی ؟ 

از کی تا حالا تجارت با خارجی ها حرام است ؟


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

>



Someone should inform Omid Dana (and others assuming that this represents an effective jab against PGCC regimes), that all over North Africa's Maqreb or at least in Morocco, they also colloquially use "Bu" instead of "Abu".

He needs to add a person with really precise and extensive knowledge of the rest of the world to his team of advisers, because small factual mistakes are frequent in his shows. Such as recently, when he was referring to the Wiener Zeitung as a "German" daily, when obviously Wien is the original form of Vienna (although in local dialect, they sometimes informally say "Wienna" as well) i.e. Austria's capital city and thus the newspaper's Austrian much rather than German.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

>



To be perfectly honest, I must take issue with Dana's interpretation of Hazrate Emam's words in this presentation. Obviously what the Imam meant, was that race is no precondition for development, and that every nation regardless of ethnicity can improve its level of development or achieve great historic feats if the necessary efforts are made, if it believes in itself. These statements are meant to debunk the myth of western racial superiority which some people in the global south have bought into.

So, far from shifting the focus on race or far from prioritizing race over religion, Imam Khomeini is relativizing its relevance here. This said, it's correct that Imam Khomeini was not hostile to the Iranian nation either but very much believed in its vast potential, contrary to what what the secular nationalist opposition has been suggesting. In that sense, Dana's video remains useful. But this is not a validation of the ultra-nationalist "country above religion" line on Imam Khomeini's part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> تو چرا عین سعودی اینترنشنال حرف میزنی ؟
> 
> از کی تا حالا تجارت با خارجی ها حرام است ؟


تجارت با خارجی ها حرام نیست تو چرا مغلطه بازی در میاری خرید و فروش رمز ارز با منشا استخراج خارج از کشور ممنوع هست . به من هم هیچ ربطی نداره برو به بانک مرکزی و دولت بگو . ولی اونها خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال استخراج شده در خارج کشور را برابر قاچاق پول وارز اعلام کردن. منم هیچ کاره هستم فقط یک نکته قانونی را گفتم شما میخواهی پول قاچاق در بیاری نوش جانت​


----------



## SalarHaqq

dBSPL said:


> No, there is no military operation against Armenia. The fact that Iranians are writing such messages shows both their level of awareness about the issue and the fact that they are under the manipulation of which influence groups.
> 
> This so called NK defense army is not a legitimate force that can legally be present on de jure Azerbaijani soil. Additionally none of the trilateral agreement signees do not recognize NKR or Artsakh as a legal body. Thus any Armenian wearing a uniform is either a member of Armenian forces, which shouldn't be present in NK, or a rogue element, which is also illegal.
> 
> The said military operation takes place within the territory of Azerbaijan. There isnt any military operation against the territory of Armenia.
> 
> Armenia's efforts to establish a military element on the territory of Azerbaijan through illegal terrorist organizations will not be allowed. If Armenia abides by the agreements it has signed, there will be no tension in the region.



In the photograph below, published this week, we can see Aliyev with a tablet representing the Republic Azarbaijan to which internationally recognized Armenian territory, in particular the entire strip of land bordering Iran (including the Zangezur corridor) has been added.






Actual map of Azarbaijan for comparison:






This is on top of analysts and political figures in Baku calling into question Armenian sovereignty over the zone:



http://www.dia.az/8/348753-lham-eliyev-deyir-ki-naxchivana-neden-elimiz-yetmesin-ki.html



So I think it's fair to conclude that Iranian wariness is grounded in concrete signals coming out of Baku rather than just a lack of awareness or manipulation by third parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## drmeson

مهاجر۶ با قابلیت حمل سلاح کشتار جمعی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> In the photograph below, published this week, we can see Aliyev with a tablet representing the Republic Azarbaijan to which internationally recognized Armenian territory, in particular the entire strip of land bordering Iran (including the Zangezur corridor) has been added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual map of Azarbaijan for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on top of analysts and political figures in Baku calling into question Armenian sovereignty over the zone:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dia.az/8/348753-lham-eliyev-deyir-ki-naxchivana-neden-elimiz-yetmesin-ki.html
> 
> 
> 
> So I think it's fair to conclude that Iranian wariness is grounded in concrete signals coming out of Baku rather than just a lack of awareness or manipulation by third parties.


Such a shame,

We could've been good friends but the regime in Baku is very clearly anti-Iran, not even anti-IR but even beyond that.

Look at this telegram post by Defender_iran telegram channel.

Regular deployments/rotation of tanks and personnel near the Aras river. While it is annoying it does look like the military is vigilantly watch what is going on here. Which is good, last thing we need is a surprise.





If Khamenei did not make it clear that no geographical changes will be tolerated, they would've made their move by now. 
Contingency plans should also be made to seize Nakhchiavan autonomous zone via Nohed and Saberin air assault as well as Joint IRGC and Army mechanized forces in case their is trouble with re-opening the corridor. These are very real possibilities. 

Unfortunately the downside to all of this, is that Israel want's Iran to be distracted by this issue.



dBSPL said:


> No, there is no military operation against Armenia. The fact that Iranians are writing such messages shows both their level of awareness about the issue and the fact that they are under the manipulation of which influence groups.
> 
> This so called NK defense army is not a legitimate force that can legally be present on de jure Azerbaijani soil. Additionally none of the trilateral agreement signees do not recognize NKR or Artsakh as a legal body. Thus any Armenian wearing a uniform is either a member of Armenian forces, which shouldn't be present in NK, or a rogue element, which is also illegal.
> 
> The said military operation takes place within the territory of Azerbaijan. There isnt any military operation against the territory of Armenia.
> 
> Armenia's efforts to establish a military element on the territory of Azerbaijan through illegal terrorist organizations will not be allowed. If Armenia abides by the agreements it has signed, there will be no tension in the region.


My friend,

We are not fools, do not take us for fools we know what is going on, and Azerbaijan leaders have made their aspirations for Iranian territory very clear, both in manipulating or taking Iranian history to add to their own, or tweets like this which is very recent.

We know what IA stands for.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563200288470618115
let us not pretend


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

SalarHaqq said:


> آره. اما ظاهرا حذف شده است به نظر می رسد. عنوان چیزی شبیه «تفاوت ایرانیان و ایرانیان» بود. سپس شما کاربران مختلفی داشتید که در مورد اینکه چگونه ایرانی بودن یک هویت فرهنگی با انسجام ژنتیکی اندک ضروری است. شخصیت «خان» را نشان می‌داد که روال‌های معمول قدیمی‌شان را در مورد اینکه چگونه ایرانی‌ها بیشتر از سایر هند و اروپایی‌ها با خاورمیانه‌ای‌ها «خوشه‌ای» نزدیک‌تر می‌شوند و اینکه آنها آریایی‌ها عمدتاً داستان‌های تخیلی هستند، تکرار می‌کرد. گروه های مختلف زبانی ایرانی ارتباط چندانی با یکدیگر ندارند. چرندیات زیاد
> 
> I tagged you so you could put some of these in their place, had you been motivated to do so, given your knowledge about these topic. I also shared some posts from the latter user's former handles showing how similar their input was to this new account, wonder if that's part of the reason the thread was deleted.


I answered to him but they remove it.

all iranic people were one clan at 3000 years ago and had one dna. And now iranic people have a similar dna too with litte diffrance.

Iraqi people are mixed of semitic and iranic people.

Also east of turkey people have iranic blood and west of Turkey people have greek blood.

Also pashtuns mixed with indians and tajiks mixed with real turks(central asian people )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Just a little update brothers the piece of $hit @unrequitted_love_suzy has been banned permanently and his IP.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## QWECXZ

waz said:


> Just a little update brothers the piece of $hit @unrequitted_love_suzy has been banned permanently and his IP.


Thank you, brother.
I like to thank you for the time you spend on the Iranian section of the forum. You're one of the few moderators that does that.
I remember about a year ago, or maybe a bit more, this section of PDF was really messed up. You've done a great job of cleaning up the mess and restoring order in the Iranian section of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## drmeson

waz said:


> Just a little update brothers the piece of $hit @unrequitted_love_suzy has been banned permanently and his IP.



You mods are getting brutal in dealing with paid trolls. Love y'all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Thank you, brother.
> I like to thank you for the time you spend on the Iranian section of the forum. You're one of the few moderators that does that.
> I remember about a year ago, or maybe a bit more, this section of PDF was really messed up. You've done a great job of cleaning up the mess and restoring order in the Iranian section of PDF.


I don't really spend much time outside of this section, and didn't realize how bad things are in here compared to other areas. Alot of people come here for flame wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Such a shame,
> 
> We could've been good friends but the regime in Baku is very clearly anti-Iran, not even anti-IR but even beyond that.
> 
> Look at this telegram post by Defender_iran telegram channel.
> 
> Regular deployments/rotation of tanks and personnel near the Aras river. While it is annoying it does look like the military is vigilantly watch what is going on here. Which is good, last thing we need is a surprise.
> View attachment 874235
> 
> 
> If Khamenei did not make it clear that no geographical changes will be tolerated, they would've made their move by now.
> Contingency plans should also be made to seize Nakhchiavan autonomous zone via Nohed and Saberin air assault as well as Joint IRGC and Army mechanized forces in case their is trouble with re-opening the corridor. These are very real possibilities.
> 
> Unfortunately the downside to all of this, is that Israel want's Iran to be distracted by this issue.
> 
> 
> My friend,
> 
> We are not fools, do not take us for fools we know what is going on, and Azerbaijan leaders have made their aspirations for Iranian territory very clear, both in manipulating or taking Iranian history to add to their own, or tweets like this which is very recent.
> 
> We know what IA stands for.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563200288470618115
> let us not pretend



Correct. This said, we should never lose sight of the overarching powers acting in the background, which have actually been masterminding, inciting and empowering Baku's anti-Iranian tendency. With the zionist topping the list, followed by NATO.

In situations like these, when Iran's major existential enemies (i.e. the zio-American empire) move to prop up some proxy regime (like some of the PGCC ones, Baku or the KRG) or some terrorist grouplet (like ""SIS) against Iran and/or the Resistance, it is of upmost importance to avoid considering the proxy as the ultimate, superior threat as compared to the patron.

Causing Iranians to get the hierarchy of adversaries wrong is actually one of the objectives pursued by the enemy's psychological warfare and propaganda departments. Of course, they are at the same time busy trying to brainwash Iranians into outright siding with the zionist and NATO regimes.

However when it comes to those Iranians patriotic and clear-sighted enough not to fall for this obvious type of enticement, if the enemy can nonetheless influence them into classifying the regimes in Baku, Arbil or Ryadh as well as "I"SIS and similar terrorists as bigger and more urgent threats than Washington and Tel Aviv (whilst without Isra"el" and NATO, neither Ryadh, nor Baku, nor Arbil, nor "I"SIS would ever have been capable of causing the slightest concerns for Iran), then the enemy will consider this as a victory in the realm of information warfare.

Couple of necessary reminders about the case at hand:

** The primary theoretical thinker of contemporary Azari separatism is not Azari, but an Isra"el"i scholar by the name of Brenda Schaffer, who furthermore is holding meetings with political figures in Baku and advising them on how to challenge Iran. *






Example of a written work by Schaffer, titled_ Iran is More than Persia _and published by the so-called Foundation for the Defence of Democracies (FDD), a Washington-based hawkish pro-zionist "think tank":

https://www.fdd.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/fdd-monograph-iran-is-more-than-persia.pdf

** Zionists in the Republic of Azarbaijan, often dual nationals of zionist political persuasion, are prominently engaged in the promotion of this anti-Iranian line, which is calling for the adoption by Baku of an Azari irredentist agenda. *

One such activist is Isra"el"i analyst Arye Gut, who could be seen encouraging Baku to choose a confrontative stance vis à vis Iran, especially through advocacy of anti-Iranian "ethno"-separatism.

نقش آریه گوت صهیونیست در تولید محتوای مکتوب صهیونیستی درباره جنگ دوم قره باغ​مرداد ۱۹, ۱۴۰۰

https://qafqaz.ir/fa/نقش-آریه-گوت-صهیونیست-در-تولید-محتوای-م/​تحریک الهام علی اف توسط صهیونیست ها​مهر ۲۷, ۱۴۰۰
https://qafqaz.ir/fa/تحریک-الهام-علی-یِف-توسط-صهیونیستها/​
By the way, the website hosting the two articles mentioned above (Qafqaz.ir), is a highly recommended source for all questions pertaining to Iran's relations with Baku. It is well made and shows that Islamic Iran is not staying passive nor ignoring the menace, contrary to certain allegations we hear from time to time.






** Tel Aviv's backing represents a strong source of motivation for pan-Turkist elements in the Republic of Azarbaijan to take on Iran and cross basic red lines. In fact, these forces are essentially relying and banking on zionist support for their endeavours. *

As one TV presenter from Baku put it recently, if the Azarbaijani military is capable of holding its ground against Iran (in his opinion), that's not just because of Turkish but also because of zionist support. The presenter goes on to describe the Isra"el"is as "friends and brothers", and salutes them with a heartfelt "shalom".






** Zionist influence in Baku is so pregnant that Tel Aviv has become one of the first (if not the first) supplier of arms to the Republic of Azarbaijan, while Baku's diplomatic apparatus is said to have encouraged Turkey to refresh ties with the zionist entity. *

Here's what the zionist regime's ambassador to Baku stated a couple of days ago in this regard:







In short, one cannot correctly assess the anti-Iranian provocations coming out of Baku without taking into account the decisive underlying zionist factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## waz

QWECXZ said:


> Thank you, brother.
> I like to thank you for the time you spend on the Iranian section of the forum. You're one of the few moderators that does that.
> I remember about a year ago, or maybe a bit more, this section of PDF was really messed up. You've done a great job of cleaning up the mess and restoring order in the Iranian section of PDF.



No problem brother you are most welcome. I also do so as I feel close to Iran, it's culture and people. So yes please let me know if false flaggers, saboteurs etc turn up.
I often get my information from the senior Iranian posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Hamed Ahangi, Iranian comedian compares Chinese, Korean and Japanese accents using Persian words. The reaction of Iranian-Korean couple to it:










SalarHaqq said:


> Correct. This said, we should never lose sight of the overarching powers in the background that have actually been masterminding, inciting and empowering Baku's anti-Iranian tendency. Namely the zionist regime in the first place, followed by NATO.
> 
> In situations like these, when Iran's major existential enemies (i.e. the zio-American empire) move to prop up some proxy regime (like Baku or the KRG) or some terrorist grouplet (like "I"SIS) against Iran and/or the Resistance, it is of upmost importance not to start considering the proxy rather than the patron as the ultimate, superior threat.
> 
> Causing Iranians to get the hierarchy of their adversaries wrong is actually one of the objectives pursued by the enemy's psychological warfare and propaganda departments. Of course, they are at the same time busy trying to brainwash Iranians into outright siding with the zionist and NATO regimes.
> 
> However when it comes to those Iranians patriotic and clear-sighted enough not to fall for this obvious type of enticement, if the enemy can nonetheless influence them into viewing the regimes in Baku, Arbil or Ryadh as well as "I"SIS and similar terrorists as bigger and more urgent threats than Washington and Tel Aviv (for without Isra"el" and NATO, neither Ryadh, nor Baku, nor Arbil, nor "I"SIS would ever have been capable of causing the slightest concerns for Iran), then the enemy will consider this as a victory in the realm of information warfare.
> 
> Couple of necessary reminders about the case at hand:
> 
> ** The primary theoretical thinker of contemporary Azari separatism against Iran is not Azari, but an Isra"el"i scholar by the name of Brenda Schaffer, who is furthermore meeting and advising political figures in Baku on how to challenge Iran. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example of a written work by Schaffer, titled_ Iran is More than Persia _and published by the so-called Foundation for the Defence of Democracies (FDD), a Washington-based hawkish and pro-zionist "think tank":
> 
> https://www.fdd.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/fdd-monograph-iran-is-more-than-persia.pdf
> 
> ** Zionists in the Republic of Azarbaijan, either Isra"el"is with no direct connection to Azarbaijan or dual nationals of zionist political persuasion, are prominently engaged in the promotion of this anti-Iranian line, which calls for the adoption by Baku of an Azari irredentist agenda. *
> 
> One such activist is Isra"el"i political analyst Arye Gut, who could be seen encouraging Baku to choose a confrontative stance vis à vis Iran, especially through advocacy for anti-Iranian "ethno"-separatism.
> 
> نقش آریه گوت صهیونیست در تولید محتوای مکتوب صهیونیستی درباره جنگ دوم قره باغ​مرداد ۱۹, ۱۴۰۰
> 
> https://qafqaz.ir/fa/نقش-آریه-گوت-صهیونیست-در-تولید-محتوای-م/​تحریک الهام علی اف توسط صهیونیست ها​مهر ۲۷, ۱۴۰۰
> https://qafqaz.ir/fa/تحریک-الهام-علی-یِف-توسط-صهیونیستها/​
> By the way, the website hosting the two articles linked to above (Qafqaz.ir), is a highly recommended source for all questions pertaining to Iran's relations with Baku. It is well made and shows that Islamic Iran is not staying passive nor ignoring the menace, contrary to certain allegations we hear from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Tel Aviv's backing represents a strong source of motivation for pan-Turkist elements in the Republic of Azarbaijan to take on Iran and cross obvious political red lines. In fact, these forces are essentially relying and banking on zionist support for their endeavours. *
> 
> As one TV presenter from Baku put it recently, if the Azarbaijani military is capable of holding its ground against Iran (in his opinion), that's not just because of Turkish but also because of zionist support. The presenter goes on to describe the Isra"el"is as "friends and brothers", and salutes them with a heartfelt "shalom".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Zionist influence in Baku is so pregnant that Tel Aviv has become one of the first (if not the first) supplier of armaments to the Republic of Azarbaijan, while Baku made use of its diplomatic apparatus to encourage Turkey to refresh its ties with the zionist regime. *
> 
> Here's what the zionist regime's ambassador to Baku stated a couple of days ago in this regard:
> 
> View attachment 874645
> 
> 
> In short, one cannot correctly assess the anti-Iranian provocations coming out of Baku without taking into account the decisive zionist factor.


You are truly exceptional, thanks brothers for your hard works. I always learn new things from your posts, truly outstanding. 

Imam Ali (A. S) told people around himself, if anyone of you is able to teach me something that i am not aware of, he or she will make me his or her servant. 

@SalarHaqq and his tongue of truth deserves that place amongst us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Muhammed45 said:


> You are truly exceptional, thanks brothers for your hard works. I always learn new things from your posts, truly outstanding.
> 
> Imam Ali (A. S) told people around himself, if anyone of you is able to teach me something that i am not aware of, he or she will make me his or her servant.
> 
> @SalarHaqq and his tongue of truth deserves that place amongst us.



Thank you brother for the kind words. I don't ask for applause nor for recognition, but consider it my moral duty to inform Iranian friends about the sometimes obfuscated, existential threats facing them, whose urgency my personal research over the years convinced me of. It's Haqq I hope to serve with my limited means, on my humble scale. And I am glad to say that I'll never be more than a mere element in a collective, a collective made of my brothers here and beyond. May the Almighty guide all of us onto a righteous path, and extend His Mercy upon us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## drmeson

waz said:


> No problem brother you are most welcome. I also do so as I feel close to Iran, it's culture and people. So yes please let me know if false flaggers, saboteurs etc turn up.
> I often get my information from the senior Iranian posters.



It is really great you admins are not allowing this forum to become a launch pad for sponsored fake news/propoganda. 

You have our great respect and I assure you, you would not find any of us Iranians to be trolling or causing trouble here either ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Correct. This said, we should never lose sight of the overarching powers acting in the background, which have actually been masterminding, inciting and empowering Baku's anti-Iranian tendency. With the zionist topping the list, followed by NATO.
> 
> In situations like these, when Iran's major existential enemies (i.e. the zio-American empire) move to prop up some proxy regime (like some of the PGCC ones, Baku or the KRG) or some terrorist grouplet (like ""SIS) against Iran and/or the Resistance, it is of upmost importance to avoid considering the proxy as the ultimate, superior threat as compared to the patron.
> 
> Causing Iranians to get the hierarchy of adversaries wrong is actually one of the objectives pursued by the enemy's psychological warfare and propaganda departments. Of course, they are at the same time busy trying to brainwash Iranians into outright siding with the zionist and NATO regimes.
> 
> However when it comes to those Iranians patriotic and clear-sighted enough not to fall for this obvious type of enticement, if the enemy can nonetheless influence them into classifying the regimes in Baku, Arbil or Ryadh as well as "I"SIS and similar terrorists as bigger and more urgent threats than Washington and Tel Aviv (whilst without Isra"el" and NATO, neither Ryadh, nor Baku, nor Arbil, nor "I"SIS would ever have been capable of causing the slightest concerns for Iran), then the enemy will consider this as a victory in the realm of information warfare.
> 
> Couple of necessary reminders about the case at hand:
> 
> ** The primary theoretical thinker of contemporary Azari separatism is not Azari, but an Isra"el"i scholar by the name of Brenda Schaffer, who furthermore is holding meetings with political figures in Baku and advising them on how to challenge Iran. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example of a written work by Schaffer, titled_ Iran is More than Persia _and published by the so-called Foundation for the Defence of Democracies (FDD), a Washington-based hawkish pro-zionist "think tank":
> 
> https://www.fdd.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/fdd-monograph-iran-is-more-than-persia.pdf
> 
> ** Zionists in the Republic of Azarbaijan, often dual nationals of zionist political persuasion, are prominently engaged in the promotion of this anti-Iranian line, which is calling for the adoption by Baku of an Azari irredentist agenda. *
> 
> One such activist is Isra"el"i analyst Arye Gut, who could be seen encouraging Baku to choose a confrontative stance vis à vis Iran, especially through advocacy of anti-Iranian "ethno"-separatism.
> 
> نقش آریه گوت صهیونیست در تولید محتوای مکتوب صهیونیستی درباره جنگ دوم قره باغ​مرداد ۱۹, ۱۴۰۰
> 
> https://qafqaz.ir/fa/نقش-آریه-گوت-صهیونیست-در-تولید-محتوای-م/​تحریک الهام علی اف توسط صهیونیست ها​مهر ۲۷, ۱۴۰۰
> https://qafqaz.ir/fa/تحریک-الهام-علی-یِف-توسط-صهیونیستها/​
> By the way, the website hosting the two articles mentioned above (Qafqaz.ir), is a highly recommended source for all questions pertaining to Iran's relations with Baku. It is well made and shows that Islamic Iran is not staying passive nor ignoring the menace, contrary to certain allegations we hear from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Tel Aviv's backing represents a strong source of motivation for pan-Turkist elements in the Republic of Azarbaijan to take on Iran and cross basic red lines. In fact, these forces are essentially relying and banking on zionist support for their endeavours. *
> 
> As one TV presenter from Baku put it recently, if the Azarbaijani military is capable of holding its ground against Iran (in his opinion), that's not just because of Turkish but also because of zionist support. The presenter goes on to describe the Isra"el"is as "friends and brothers", and salutes them with a heartfelt "shalom".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Zionist influence in Baku is so pregnant that Tel Aviv has become one of the first (if not the first) supplier of arms to the Republic of Azarbaijan, while Baku's diplomatic apparatus is said to have encouraged Turkey to refresh ties with the zionist entity. *
> 
> Here's what the zionist regime's ambassador to Baku stated a couple of days ago in this regard:
> 
> View attachment 874645
> 
> 
> In short, one cannot correctly assess the anti-Iranian provocations coming out of Baku without taking into account the decisive underlying zionist factor.


Well written post. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

drmeson said:


> It is really great you admins are not allowing this forum to become a launch pad for sponsored fake news/propoganda.
> 
> You have our great respect and I assure you, you would not find any of us Iranians to be trolling or causing trouble here either ever.


Theirs a great deal of turks which for some reason are obsessed with Iran and show up here to flame. We don't get many visitors here, but they are usually looking around for information and others are just here to cause trouble. Perhaps some should be banned from this section if their are repeated offences. Not sure how the discipline system works on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Documentary ran during the Shah prior to the revolution. Great film with excellent footage of Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

waz said:


> Documentary ran during the Shah prior to the revolution. Great film with excellent footage of Tehran.


the question is how much of the life outside the 5 big city

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mehdipersian

Hack-Hook said:


> the question is how much of the life outside the 5 big city


In shah era, Even in tehran most people lived in worst condition in halabia bad(slums) and old houses in South of tehran. 
This show what was life of other iranians in small cities and vilages and nomadic peoples.



waz said:


> Documentary ran during the Shah prior to the revolution. Great film with excellent footage of Tehran.


Life of *%1* of iranian people in shah era. 
Its just a funny propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheImmortal

Mehdipersian said:


> In shah era, Even in tehran most people lived in worst condition in halabia bad(slums) and old houses in South of tehran.
> This show what was life of other iranians in small cities and vilages and nomadic peoples.
> 
> 
> Life of *%1* of iranian people in shah era.
> Its just a funny propaganda.



Compared to Turkey, S Korea, and Israel....Iran in 1970’s was far ahead of them all. Again it’s important to realize 1970’s in most developed countries “outside of your 5 cities” were likely not that glamorous. Hell Russia today outside its top 3 cities is not glamorous.

But we have to refrain from reivisiont history.

After all, even saying 1979 revolution didn’t occur. The shah would likely have died within 5 years with cancer either way. Which means that by 1985 either the son would have to take the throne at VERY young age or the then Queen would have to led the nation, or a military coup.

Then there is the question, how long can you truly keep a monarchy? Eventually even in a “secular” Iran you would have calls for the monarchy to be abolished and for “democracy” to take hold. See Egypt, Jordan, Syria, etc.

So there is no guarantee post 1985ish Iran would be more stable and economically prosperous. From the viewpoint of No sanctions And no trade embargo with USA then of course Iran would likely be more economically thriving in international trade. But we also have plenty of energy rich countries who are not doing very well (Iraq, Venezuela, Libya).

My point is some like to assume if revolution didn’t occur Iran would be some economic supergiant, but the truth is Iran would be leaderless. The glue holding the entire complicated foreign created security apparatus together would have died from cancer either way. After that is a big “what if”.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Compared to Turkey, S Korea, and Israel....Iran in 1970’s was far ahead of them all. Again it’s important to realize 1970’s in most developed countries “outside of your 5 cities” were likely not that glamorous. Hell Russia today outside its top 3 cities is not glamorous.
> 
> But we have to refrain from reivisiont history.
> 
> After all, even saying 1979 revolution didn’t occur. The shah would likely have died within 5 years with cancer either way. Which means that by 1985 either the son would have to take the throne at VERY young age or the then Queen would have to led the nation, or a military coup.
> 
> Then there is the question, how long can you truly keep a monarchy? Eventually even in a “secular” Iran you would have calls for the monarchy to be abolished and for “democracy” to take hold. See Egypt, Jordan, Syria, etc.
> 
> So there is no guarantee post 1985ish Iran would be more stable and economically prosperous. From the viewpoint of No sanctions And no trade embargo with USA then of course Iran would likely be more economically thriving in international trade. But we also have plenty of energy rich countries who are not doing very well (Iraq, Venezuela, Libya).
> 
> My point is some like to assume if revolution didn’t occur Iran would be some economic supergiant, but the truth is Iran would be leaderless. The glue holding the entire complicated foreign created security apparatus together would have died from cancer either way. After that is a big “what if”.


It would've been different if in 1978, the Shah was 40 and in good health, but as you saw he was aged and also sick. Who knows how things would be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564348841847144451
Sadr is a huge cancer to Iraq. Biggest mistake was US not killing this guy back in when he led the Mehdi Army.

Dude turned his back to Iran after getting all that he needed. Typical Arab politician. This is exactly why nearly ever major Arab country is weak against Imperalism today.

There is always a few power brokers that “can’t wait to be king”, as the old Disney saying goes. The back fighting and betrayal highlights Middle Eastern affairs for past 100 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mehdipersian

TheImmortal said:


> Compared to Turkey, S Korea, and Israel....Iran in 1970’s was far ahead of them all. Again it’s important to realize 1970’s in most developed countries “outside of your 5 cities” were likely not that glamorous. Hell Russia today outside its top 3 cities is not glamorous.
> 
> But we have to refrain from reivisiont history.
> 
> After all, even saying 1979 revolution didn’t occur. The shah would likely have died within 5 years with cancer either way. Which means that by 1985 either the son would have to take the throne at VERY young age or the then Queen would have to led the nation, or a military coup.
> 
> Then there is the question, how long can you truly keep a monarchy? Eventually even in a “secular” Iran you would have calls for the monarchy to be abolished and for “democracy” to take hold. See Egypt, Jordan, Syria, etc.
> 
> So there is no guarantee post 1985ish Iran would be more stable and economically prosperous. From the viewpoint of No sanctions And no trade embargo with USA then of course Iran would likely be more economically thriving in international trade. But we also have plenty of energy rich countries who are not doing very well (Iraq, Venezuela, Libya).
> 
> My point is some like to assume if revolution didn’t occur Iran would be some economic supergiant, but the truth is Iran would be leaderless. The glue holding the entire complicated foreign created security apparatus together would have died from cancer either way. After that is a big “what if”.


Iran was far ahead of israel and turkey and South korea??!!!!!!!
It this a joke? How do you compare iran 1979 with these countries?
Only in military equipment (from USA with oil money) iran was better than these countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mehdipersian said:


> Iran was far ahead of israel and turkey and South korea??!!!!!!!
> It this a joke? How do you compare iran 1979 with these countries?
> Only in military equipment (from USA with oil money) iran was better than these countries


in those time we had car industry , home appliance industry , we had a lot better education system .. so yes we were better than Turkey and South Korea . israel they had good education system , but their industry i believe was inferior to us at the time . and come on turkey and south korea army of the time ? don't make jokes

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

Hack-Hook said:


> in those time we had car industry , home appliance industry , we had a lot better education system .. so yes we were better than Turkey and South Korea . israel they had good education system , but their industry i believe was inferior to us at the time . and come on turkey and south korea army of the time ? don't make jokes


Car industry?!?! It this a joke? assemble 3 model car is car industry?!all things iran had assembled parts of western companies products . Most people in 1979 were uneducated in iran. It was rare to became a University student.iran was a weak country and only a puppet for other countries.
Even USA sold weapons to shah because iran should keep oil fields secure from soviet and communists in middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mehdipersian said:


> Car industry?!?! It this a joke? assemble 3 moder car is car industry?! Most people in 1979 were uneducated in iran. It was rare to became a University student.


something non of those country had. no it was not that rare in cities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

Hack-Hook said:


> something non of those country had. no it was not that rare in cities


No it was very rare even in tehran. You should read these:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry_in_Turkey
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry_in_South_Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

waz said:


> Just a little update brothers the piece of $hit @unrequitted_love_suzy has been banned permanently and his IP.


Thanks waz. This guy was probably the same guy spreading weird nonsense on Internet for 20 years claiming Afghans are the real Iranians and that Iranians are turks. Good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Hack-Hook said:


> in those time we had car industry , home appliance industry , we had a lot better education system .. so yes we were better than Turkey and South Korea . israel they had good education system , but their industry i believe was inferior to us at the time . and come on turkey and south korea army of the time ? don't make jokes


Iran had 65% of its population as totally illiterate, and only 100,000 university students. And it had no industries outside assembelling cars and household electronics from fully imported components. We made abseloutely nothing.

Today we have above 90% literacy rate and 4.2 million university students. and we actually have real industries of our own.

please top living in a fantacy world painted by propeganda outlets like the BBC and Manoto....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Raghfarm007 said:


> Iran had 65% of its population as totally illiterate, and only 100,000 university students. And it had no industries outside assembelling cars and household electronics from fully imported components. We made abseloutely nothing.
> 
> Today we have above 90% literacy rate and 4.2 million university students. and we actually have real industries of our own.
> 
> please top living in a fantacy world painted by propeganda outlets like the BBC and Manoto....


Hack-Hook and TheImmortal were not comparing today's Iran with Iran in 1970s.
They were comparing 1970s Iran with 1970s Turkey, South Korea and Israel and they do have a point. 
Moreover, do you guys really expect Iran's literacy rate to have remained the same after almost 44 years?
Also, Iran's adult literacy rate stands at 86%, not above 90%.

Turkey's literacy rate was 25.8% in 1975. So, the whole Omid Dana-type and Salar-type narrative that the "traitor Shah" had kept Iran backward and the Grand Ayatollah suddenly turned Iran into a soon to be supa powa does not really apply here. 
Iran was doing pretty well for regional standards in all areas of education, including higher education. Saudi Arabia, another regional rival of today's Iran, had literacy rates of 15% for men, and about 2% for women. And guess what? Adult literacy rate in today's Saudi Arabia stands at 97.59%

Israel and South Korea had better literacy rates, but they didn't have better industries than Iran back then. Iran was more advanced than South Korea in electronics, automotive industry, home appliances, nuclear technology, etc. I don't know about Israel though.

Also, whatever automotive industry Iran had in 1970s, tens of millions of Iranians and I would prefer to return to that time than the garbage we produce today. Paykan was a much better car for its time than Pride, for example. Iran's automotive industry is a sad joke. When Peugeot 206, which is a 1990s car, is still sold for over $10K in Iran with a much lower quality than European standards, you can see why Iranians are dissatisfied with the automotive industry. And Peugeot 206 is still a good car compared to the junk that is produced in Iran.



Mehdipersian said:


> Car industry?!?! It this a joke? assemble 3 model car is car industry?!all things iran had assembled parts of western companies products . Most people in 1979 were uneducated in iran. It was rare to became a University student.iran was a weak country and only a puppet for other countries.
> Even USA sold weapons to shah because iran should keep oil fields secure from soviet and communists in middle east


Yeah. They should've signed contracts with French companies like Peugeot to milk us, and then invite them to Iran again after unilaterally breaching our contracts several times, or even better, they should've assembled Chinese economic cars and called them national platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> Compared to Turkey, S Korea, and Israel....Iran in 1970’s was far ahead of them all. Again it’s important to realize 1970’s in most developed countries “outside of your 5 cities” were likely not that glamorous. Hell Russia today outside its top 3 cities is not glamorous.





Hack-Hook said:


> in those time we had car industry , home appliance industry , we had a lot better education system .. so yes we were better than Turkey and South Korea . israel they had good education system , but their industry i believe was inferior to us at the time . and come on turkey and south korea army of the time ? don't make jokes





QWECXZ said:


> Hack-Hook and TheImmortal were not comparing today's Iran with Iran in 1970s.
> They were comparing 1970s Iran with 1970s Turkey, South Korea and Israel and they do have a point.





QWECXZ said:


> Israel and South Korea had better literacy rates, but they didn't have better industries than Iran back then. Iran was more advanced than South Korea in electronics, automotive industry, home appliances, nuclear technology, etc. I don't know about Israel though.



Iran in the 1970's was not ahead of South Korea. This is one of the most common myths Iranian monarchists believe in, and it spread to the general Iranian public to a certain extent. However, it is not factual.

In the 1970's, south Korea had already built itself a non-negligible industrial basis. Let's take their automobile industry as an example.

The first locally produced car in south Korea was the Sibal jeep. Production launch: *1955*. Where was Iran's car industry in 1955?







Then in *1962*, the south Korean regime initiated its so-called "Automobile Industry Promotion Policy", introducing protectionist measures to support nascent domestic manufacturing. Important lesson for Iranians who subscribe to economic ultra-liberalism, free trade and a no-holds barred market doctrine: the same south Korea they like to cite as a success story by contrasting it with post-revolutionary Iran, *made it illegal for foreign companies to operate in the Korean automobile sector*, except in joint ventures with local business. It's measures like these which helped Korea turn into the automobile giant it is today.

Indeed, at least five major companies sprung up between 1962 and 1968 and began assembling automobiles in cooperation with Japanese and USA firms. Again, south Korea was ahead of Iran given that Iran Khodro's assembly line of Peykans from British-supplied CKD kits was launched in 1967, that's five years after the first such project became active in Korea.

In the 1970's south Korea took another leap ahead of Iran, by introducing its first *locally developed, mass produced car*.

This is the famous Hyundai Pony, production start: *1975*. Although there was some input by foreign companies, it's still considered a Korean effort.






Question: where were Iran's domestic developments in the automobile industry in 1975? Answer: non-existent and nowhere in sight. 

The next milestone for south Korea followed just a year later: in *1976*, Hyundai began *exporting* the Pony to South America. As early as 1983, it entered the Canadian market and in 1986 it began to be sold in the USA under the name Excel. Thus began south Korea's conquest of western market shares.

Have a look at other industries and you'll be confronted with a similar picture.


As for the quality of the Iranian-assembled Hillman Hunter in comparison to contemporary cars made in Iran, assuming the former comes out on top (which is yet to be proven), don't forget the relative percentage of Iranians who could afford to purchase and own a car then versus now. Since the Islamic Revolution, car ownership hasn't ceased increasing among the Iranian population and production has risen severalfold.




TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564348841847144451
> Sadr is a huge cancer to Iraq. Biggest mistake was US not killing this guy back in when he led the Mehdi Army.



Why would the USA have killed him? He ended up serving their interests with his lame antics, and Washington is glad about ongoing political instability in Baghdad. In fact the USA regime can be credited with pretty accurate foresight in this specific case.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran in the 1970's was not ahead of South Korea. This is one of the most common clichés Iranian monarchists believe in, and it spread to the general Iranian public to a certain extent. However, it is not factual.
> 
> South Korea had built a considerable industrial basis in the 1960's and 1970's already. Let's take their automobile industry as an example.
> 
> The first locally produced car in south Korea was the Sibal jeep. Production launch: *1955*. Where was Iran's car industry in 1955?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then in *1962*, the south Korean regime initiated its so-called "Automobile Industry Promotion Policy", introducing protectionist measures to support nascent domestic manufacturing. Important lesson for Iranians who support economic ultra-liberalism, free trade and no-holds barred market doctrine: the same south Korea they cite as a success story by contrasting it with post-revolutionary Iran, *made it illegal for foreign companies to operate in the Korean automobile sector*, except in joint ventures with local business. It's measures like these which helped Korea turn into the automobile giant it is today.
> 
> Indeed, at least five major companies sprung up between 1962 and 1968 and began assembling automobiles in cooperation with Japanese and USA. Again, south Korea was ahead of Iran given that Iran Khodro's assembly line of Peykans from British-supplied CKD kits was launched in 1967, that is five years after the first such project became active in Korea.
> 
> In the 1970's, south Korea further leaped ahead of Iran by introducing its first *locally developed, mass produced cars*.
> 
> This is the famous Hyundai Pony, production start: *1975*. Although there was some input by foreign companies, it's still a Korean effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: where were Iran's domestic developments in the automobile industry in 1975? Answer: non-existent and nowhere in sight. Even by the time of the Islamic Revolution i.e. in 1979, Iran's automotive sector was stuck with mere assembly lines.
> 
> The next milestone putting south Korea further ahead of Iran followed just a year later: in *1976*, Hyundai began *exporting* the Pony to South American countries. As early as 1986, it entered the USA market under the name Excel. Thus began south Korea's conquest of western market shares.
> 
> So as we demonstrated, there's no question whatsoever that south Korea was ahead of Iran in the automobile industry since the 1950s, and expanding its edge all along the 1960's and 1970's. When the Iranian people rose up against the monarchy, Iran Khodro was putting together cars from imported parts manufactured in the west altogether, while south Korean _chaebols _were busy exporting domestic car models to USA client states of the south, and preparing export strategies to the west itself, which were delayed by the 1978-1979 oil crisis (ironically induced to a large extent by the Iranian Revolution) but implemented right after the 1986 oil counter-crisis.
> 
> Look at other industries (whether electronics, home appliances, nuclear industries, no matter what sector you choose) and you'll be confronted with a similar picture.


So, South Korea built its first car in 1955 and Iran in 1966. Where is South Korea today and where is Iran today? Do you think the difference between today's Iran car industry and South Korea's car industry is only 11 years now?

Iran was quite on par with South Korea in electronics and nuclear industry. Both countries relied on foreign technology and started almost at the same time. Why don't you compare the two in these areas? Look how our paths diverged after 4 decades.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> So, South Korea built its first car in 1955 and Iran in 1966. Where is South Korea today and where is Iran today? Do you think the difference between today's Iran car industry and South Korea's car industry is only 11 years now?
> 
> Iran was quite on par with South Korea in electronics and nuclear industry. Both countries relied on foreign technology and started almost at the same time. Why don't you compare the two in these areas? Look how our paths diverged after 4 decades.



What I wrote was essentially aimed at debunking the widespread but inaccurate belief that Iran surpassed south Korea during the 1970's.

A key factor behind these diverging trajectories lies in the Iranian economy's dependence on oil. Successful development of a large-scale, diversified and technologically advanced industry is not possible through reliance on the hard currency windfall of crude energy sales. This is something the Islamic Republic has understood, hence its insistence on the development of non-oil exports (which today have surpassed oil exports, although some of it consists of natural gas, however exports of manufactured goods and services are still about on par if not superior to crude oil and gas sales).

The Islamic Republic is the result of a popular revolution. It takes years for a revolutionary government to stabilize and gain actual control. Then followed eight years of Imposed War during which no significant industrial development could be expected (nonetheless some of the necessary groundwork was laid right away). And then illegal US-imposed sanctions, which tend to hamper trade.

Yet Iran today is exporting automobiles, home appliance, steel, cement, petrochemicals, pharmaceutics, a variety of agricultural produce and more. Before the Revolution Iran wasn't exporting anything but oil, carpets, pistachios and caviar. Considering the policies of the shah regime as well as restrictions imposed by its western and zionist patrons, it's improbable that Iran would have achieved such an economic transition had the Revolution not occurred.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drmeson

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Iranians are turks



Some of us are.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> As said, no matter what area one chooses to compare the two countries in, south Korea was ahead of Iran prior to the Islamic Revolution. I essentially debunked a false belief held by some Iranians that Iran jumped ahead of south Korea in the 1970's. That's simply wrong, and in fact it was during the 1970's that the Koreans expanded their already held advance.
> 
> The key factor behind these diverging trajectories lies in the Iranian economy's dependence on oil exports. One can't successfully develop a large-scale, diversified and technologically advanced industry by relying on the hard currency windfall of crude energy sales. This is something the Islamic Republic has understood, hence the insistence on the development of non-oil exports (which today have surpassed oil exports, although some of it is gas, but exports of manufactured goods are still about on par with crude oil and gas sales).
> 
> Also, the Islamic Republic resulted from a popular revolution. It takes years for a revolutionary government to stabilize and gain actual control. Then followed eight years of Imposed War during which no significant industrial development could be expected (nonetheless some of the necessary groundwork was laid right away). Then followed illegal US-imposed sanctions, which tend to hamper trade.
> 
> Yet Iran today is exporting automobiles, home appliance, steel, cement, petrochemicals, pharmaceutics, a variety of agricultural produce and more. Before the Revolution Iran wasn't exporting anything but oil, carpets, pistachios and caviar. And given the policies of the shah regime as well as the wishes of its western and zionist patrons, it's improbable that Iran would have achieved such an economic transition.


Iran's electronics industry started almost the same time as South Korea's. Look where they are now.
Iran's nuclear industry was on par with South Korea and around the same time. Look where they are now. Honestly, this one is actually very sad because our nuclear industry has cost us a lot more than South Korea's and yet we're decades behind them now.
Iran's car industry was also on par with South Korea, per your own examples. Look where they are now.

At the very least, one could see that the gap has not become smaller after the revolution, but in fact has grown multiple times wider.

I mean there are many different ways to compare the two countries, but I don't want to use economy as just one factor for a country's progress. But If we want to rely on that, Iran's GDP per capita in 1979, the same country where you claim people were dirt poor, was one-third more than that of South Korea's.

South Korea, GDP per capita (1979): $1,783.62
Iran, GDP per capita (1979): $2,427.47 USD

Iran has not been selling that much oil after the revolution. Right after the revolution, Iraq-Iran war happened which reduced our oil production from 5 million barrels per day to less than 1.5 million barrels per day. And I don't have to tell you that since 2009, Iran's oil exports have been hit really hardly (except for a short period after the JCPOA) and yet Iran is nowhere near countries like South Korea. So, if oil holds a country back, we have had a lot of time to catch up without relying on oil but is the gap closing now?

As a matter of fact, history suggests that war in itself stimulates rapid growth in technology and industry. A lot of Iran's advances, and the self-reliance belief in most Iranians today, come from the fact that they have learned the hard way that when a country attacks you, you should rely only on yourself and nobody else.

Fair enough. Neither was Turkey. Now compare Turkey's exports and Iran's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Ok fellows now hear it from some one who lived in Iran 1975 traveled Turkey for two weeks by car from Bulgarian border to Tehran(1977) and had a south Korean engineer as an occasional beer friend who was working to set up an industrial size slaughter house in the outskirts of Shiraz.

IRAN 1975-1980 was more developed than Turkey and very close to South Korea development as I was told by the south Korean engineer...Turkey was a real mess..no laws..watch movie "midnite express"...real story of what happened to an American in Turkey...movie was close to reality ...Iran GDP was double Turkey and you could see it in their cities (I am not talking about tourist areas .this is Istambol. Ankara...and beyond towards Iran border)..

I ENTERED IRAN AND I KNEW I AM IN CIVILIZATION.

Iran today much more industrialized than we would ever be under monarchy...socially we are gone isolated but that is easy to overcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> Ok fellows now hear it from some one who lived in Iran 1975 traveled Turkey for two weeks by car from Bulgarian border to Tehran(1977) and had a south Korean engineer as an occasional beer friend who was working to set up an industrial size slaughter house in the outskirts of Shiraz.
> 
> IRAN 1975-1980 was more developed than Turkey and very close to South Korea development as I was told by the south Korean engineer...Turkey was a real mess..no laws..watch movie "midnite express"...real story of what happened to an American in Turkey...movie was close to reality ...Iran GDP was double Turkey and you could see it in their cities (I am not talking about tourist areas .this is Istambol. Ankara...and beyond towards Iran border)..
> 
> I ENTERED IRAN AND I KNEW I AM IN CIVILIZATION.
> 
> Iran today much more industrialized than we would ever be under monarchy...socially we are gone isolated but that is easy to overcome.


Also was told the same thing by older relatives who were in Turkey during the 80s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Also was told the same thing by older relatives who were in Turkey during the 80s.


Yes, me too. That seems to be the general consensus.

The truth is that Iran was experiencing going through a large economic/development expansion in 1970s, particularly after the 1973 oil crisis, that could've changed the country very fast. Sadly, we can never know where that path would've led to had the 1979 revolution never happened and whatever we say now will be only theories and extrapolation based on our interpretations of different numbers.


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> Yes, me too. That seems to be the general consensus.
> 
> The truth is that Iran was experiencing going through a large economic/development expansion in 1970s, particularly after the 1973 oil crisis, that could've changed the country very fast. Sadly, we can never know where that path would've led to had the 1979 revolution never happened and whatever we say now will be only theories and extrapolation based on our interpretations of different numbers.


If you ask me..if no major war happens with Iran this country is destined to lead middle east in the next few decades ..the competitions between Persian ,Turks and Arabs is moving into the economics domain and Iran has advantages that the other two lack..

Turks will be left behind by both Persians and Arabs simply because all things equal they lack independent energy sources...Arabs have the energy but lack cohesion to advance in a real scientific way ...Persians have energy source and scientific cohesion and that will make them the leaders of the new economics middle east...Persians first..Arabs next and Turks in the third spot.. (unless erdogan can put his hands on Iraqi oil..!!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> If you ask me..if no major war happens with Iran this country is destined to lead middle east in the next few decades ..the competitions between Persian ,Turks and Arabs is moving into the economics domain and Iran has advantages that the other two lack..
> 
> Turks will be left behind by both Persians and Arabs simply because all things equal they lack independent energy sources...Arabs have the energy but lack cohesion to advance in a real scientific way ...Persians have energy source and scientific cohesion and that will make them the leaders of the new economics middle east...Persians first..Arabs next and Turks in the third spot.. (unless erdogan can put his hands on Iraqi oil..!!)


Unless we are isolated by sanctions, part of this growth relies on trade with the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Stryker1982 said:


> Unless we are isolated by sanctions, part of this growth relies on trade with the world.


Weponizong trade has lost its major impacts because new centers of power emerging. The sanction on Iran are losing their bite and as time passes countries that lack energy sources will realize that they need fuel and they will come hat in hand to beg for natural gas and oil from energy rich countries like Iran and Russia...we just need one winter without Russian gas for the reality to sink in..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Weponizong trade has lost its major impacts because new centers of power emerging. The sanction on Iran are losing their bite and as time passes countries that lack energy sources will realize that they need fuel and they will come hat in hand to beg for natural gas and oil from energy rich countries like Iran and Russia...we just need one winter without Russian gas for the reality to sink in..lol


What about electric vehicles? Europe is going to be a huge market for them and that's incentive for companies to spend insane amounts of money on R&D to develop them further and make them widespread.

I don't think oil will be what it is now 15-20 years later and we must prepare for it.


----------



## TheImmortal

Raghfarm007 said:


> Iran had 65% of its population as totally illiterate, and only 100,000 university students. And it had no industries outside assembelling cars and household electronics from fully imported components. We made abseloutely nothing.
> 
> Today we have above 90% literacy rate and 4.2 million university students. and we actually have real industries of our own.
> 
> please top living in a fantacy world painted by propeganda outlets like the BBC and Manoto....



You are confusing *time based advancement *to a direct correlation with the *form of government in charge

Half a century passed*...of course there will be advancement regardless of the government in charge. Preposterous to say otherwise.

Look at Saudi Arabia literacy rate + university + GDP rate in 1970’s and then Look at Saudi Arabia literacy rate + university + GDP in 2022

Saudi Arabia has had the *same form of government* all that time.

Does that mean the current form of government is the best form to tap Saudi Arabia’s potential? Of course not.

We will never know what Monarchy led Iran would have looked like today or to go further back an Iran that didn’t have a coup that overthrew Mossadegh would have looked like today.

The current form of government is what we have and any changes that should be made should come within and over time.

Syria and Libya are prime examples of what happens when certain elements in population think that change can come overnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> What about electric vehicles? Europe is going to be a huge market for them and that's incentive for companies to spend insane amounts of money on R&D to develop them further and make them widespread.
> 
> I don't think oil will be what it is now 15-20 years later and we must prepare for it.


Those electric vehicles need to charge using electricity which is produced by power plants that use fossil fuel..so you just shifted burden of energy from gas stations to power plants..yes you do save some energy by doing that but unless Europe and Asia goes big way nuclear the fossil fuels are going to be kings for foreseeable future (hint..solar and wind ..boutiques energy sources and not in the same league as nuclear).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> Those electric vehicles need to charge using electricity which is produced by power plants that use fossil fuel..so you just shifted burden of energy from gas stations to power plants..yes you do save some energy by doing that but unless Europe and Asia goes big way nuclear the fossil fuels are going to be kings for foreseeable future (hint..solar and wind ..boutiques energy sources and not in the same league as nuclear).



Many power plants are actually powered by natural gas. The issue is while natural gas is clean burning, the plants smoke stacks release carbon during the power generation process and many do not have the carbon recapture tech in their smoke stacks to prevent the carbon from leaking into atmosphere. Or else natural gas plants can be a viable short to medium range solution until next gen power tech like fusion reach market.

Future of power generation is fusion tech. Europe has one of the worlds only prototype reactors (of which Iran is part of the project) and many start ups are entering the space with ingenious designs or solutions to the decades old fusion problem.

The sun is powered by fusion, stars in this universe are powered by fusion. The answer is to follow what the universe found to be the most logical form of energy generation.


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Those electric vehicles need to charge using electricity which is produced by power plants that use fossil fuel..so you just shifted burden of energy from gas stations to power plants..yes you do save some energy by doing that but unless Europe and Asia goes big way nuclear the fossil fuels are going to be kings for foreseeable future (hint..solar and wind ..boutiques energy sources and not in the same league as nuclear).


As you mentioned, there are other non-fossil fuels that can generate electricity. + Fossil fuel does not mean oil. Natural gas and coal are fossil fuels too.
France is already planning to expand its nuclear reactors.
The US generates only 60% of its electricity from fossil fuels. Nuclear energy and renewables account for 40%. Interestingly enough, the share of renewables is 21% and the share of nuclear energy is 19%
Turkey itself is planning to invest in nuclear energy.

And as TheImmortal mentioned correctly, there's a chance, even though rather small, that we'll soon be able to tame the decades old problem of fusion reactors. China is making breakthroughs towards fusion reactors and China is the second largest consumer of oil after the United States.

There's a very good chance that oil prices will never see numbers above $50 per barrel after 2035. Maybe it'll even drop below $10 per barrel. Who knows?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> We will never know what Monarchy led Iran would have looked like today or to go further back an Iran that didn’t have a coup that overthrew Mossadegh would have looked like today.


Who knows what would've happened if the bastard Qajars did not kill Amir Kabir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

Oil based economy is not a good thing. 

Saudi Arabia is a good example of it. They just buy everything with oil money. 

People think its a progress but its not, Oil money is not forever.

All thing is producing goods in country. If a country can do it it became a great power. 

Iran in 1979 was a oil based country look like Saudi Arabia and when oil have good price, had a good economy. Iran at that time was not better than south korea or turkey. Its just a fantasy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Mehdipersian said:


> . Iran at that time was not better than south korea or turkey. Its just a fantasy



Provide facts not your recollections (though you weren’t probably even born then).

_In 1977, the last “normal” year before the revolution—1978 saw the start of unrest and strikes that ultimately brought down the monarchy—Iran’s economy was 26 percent larger than Turkey’s; 65 percent higher than Korea’s, and nearly 5.5 times the size of Vietnam’s._







Iran’s nominal GDP per capita was higher than its comparators: In 1980: Iran= $2,374; Turkey = $2,169; Korea = $1,711; and Vietnam = $514;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mehdipersian said:


> No it was very rare even in tehran. You should read these:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry_in_Turkey
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry_in_South_Korea


not very rare compared to middle east , south asia , africa , south america , we were in front of them including south korea and turkey and even some of European countries


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mehdipersian said:


> No it was very rare even in tehran. You should read these:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry_in_Turkey
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry_in_South_Korea


in turkey at the time the factories you mentioned have very limited production compared to iran-international and they belonged to foreign countries . iran-international belonged to Iran in 1978 even the engine of peykan were produced in Iran . Korea and turkey at the time relied on joint venture with other countries to produce cars


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> At the very least, one could see that the gap has not become smaller after the revolution, but in fact has grown multiple times wider.



The general economic gap started widening at an accelerated rate in the 1970's i.e. before the Islamic Revolution.

And as concerns the post-Revolution period, the same can be said about practically every other country on earth: their gap with south Korea has considerably increased over the last forty years. After all it's one of three or four most successful economies since the 1950's we're talking about.

This said, we should note that south Korea's economic development came at a staggering price in the broader picture. South Korean society is not exactly an environment where felicity reigns supreme, far from it. The forth highest suicide rate in the world as well as the worst demographic decline are expressions thereof. This is while contrary to the Iranian public, south Koreans have *not* been subjected to a 24/7 propaganda and psy-ops barrage by the world's superpower and its cohort of vassals, specifically taking aim at people's morale. Food for thought.



QWECXZ said:


> I mean there are many different ways to compare the two countries, but I don't want to use economy as just one factor for a country's progress. But If we want to rely on that, Iran's GDP per capita in 1979, the same country where you claim people were dirt poor, was one-third more than that of South Korea's.
> 
> South Korea, GDP per capita (1979): $1,783.62
> Iran, GDP per capita (1979): $2,427.47 USD



I didn't mention poverty but how do these figures imply that a large percentage of Iranians weren't struggling with poverty? GDP is one thing, distribution of wealth is another.

Speaking of the living standards of Iranians, they are significantly higher nowadays than they used to be in the late 1970's. Nominal GDP isn't everything indeed.

https://djavadsalehi.com/2018/03/21...ard-of-iranians-higher-before-the-revolution/

Add to this the drastic improvements in popular access to basic infrastructures such as running water, electricity, gas as well as to health care, education and public transports under the Islamic Republic - all of these progressing at a significantly faster pace than during the Pahlavi era.



QWECXZ said:


> Iran has not been selling that much oil after the revolution. Right after the revolution, Iraq-Iran war happened which reduced our oil production from 5 million barrels per day to less than 1.5 million barrels per day. And I don't have to tell you that since 2009, Iran's oil exports have been hit really hardly (except for a short period after the JCPOA) and yet Iran is nowhere near countries like South Korea. So, if oil holds a country back, we have had a lot of time to catch up without relying on oil but is the gap closing now?



Oil does slow down economic development. It's a strategic commodity that has advantages of its own, but accelerating industrial development isn't one of them.

This is not a subjective opinion of mine but a largely consensual finding among economists, with a vast literature dedicated to the topic. The following paper offers a good starting point into an understanding of the corresponding mechanism:

W. M. Corden, Booming Sector and Dutch Disease Economics: Survey and Consolidation, Oxford Economic Papers, Vol. 36, No. 3 (Nov., 1984), pp. 359-380.





__





Booming Sector and Dutch Disease Economics: Survey and Consolidation on JSTOR


W. M. Corden, Booming Sector and Dutch Disease Economics: Survey and Consolidation, Oxford Economic Papers, New Series, Vol. 36, No. 3 (Nov., 1984), pp. 359-380




www.jstor.org





The appropriate conclusion is that other things being equal, the gap would have become larger had Iran continued to depend on oil to the same extent.



QWECXZ said:


> As a matter of fact, history suggests that war in itself stimulates rapid growth in technology and industry.



Depends on the war and its circumstances, as well as on the industrial sector considered. War can also cause irreversible damage to technology and industry and generate deep setbacks in this regard.



QWECXZ said:


> A lot of Iran's advances, and the self-reliance belief in most Iranians today, come from the fact that they have learned the hard way that when a country attacks you, you should rely only on yourself and nobody else.



This is why I observed that the groundwork for Iran's rapid advancement after the Imposed War was laid in the 1980's.



QWECXZ said:


> Fair enough. Neither was Turkey. Now compare Turkey's exports and Iran's.
> 
> View attachment 874980​



Other than the fact that the Turkish industry has not had to grapple with the adverse effects of a bloated oil sector, it's a consequence of Turkey's trade agreement with the EU, which itself has political and strategic motivations as much as economic ones. And the other side of the coin is that Turkey's economy is far more dependent on short-term debt than Iran's, and more susceptible to international financial crises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> Iran had 65% of its population as totally illiterate, and only 100,000 university students.


in 1979 , 100,000 university students in those times were not something to brush off


Raghfarm007 said:


> And it had no industries outside assembling cars and household electronics from fully imported components. We made abseloutely nothing.


assembling cars , in 1979 all of the peykan was produced inn Iran to the last part , assembling, don't make me laugh
something that china was interested to get from Iran some years later.


Raghfarm007 said:


> Today we have above 90% literacy rate and 4.2 million university students. and we actually have real industries of our own.
> 
> please top living in a fantacy world painted by propeganda outlets like the BBC and Manoto....


bring your hate somewhere else , we are comparing late 70s iran with late 70s korea and turkey not 2020s iran . at least look at the conversation and see what the discussion is about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran in the 1970's was definitely not ahead of South Korea. This is one of the most common clichés Iranian monarchists believe in, and it spread to the general Iranian public to a certain extent. However, it is not factual.


it was in 1978 iran produced all parts of peykan in iran , none of south korea auto maker manage to do that till years later


SalarHaqq said:


> The first locally produced car in south Korea was the Sibal jeep. Production launch: *1955*. Where was Iran's car industry in 1955?


you knew what that car was , they took engine of usa jeeps that was damaged beyound repair at the time and use oil drum and make those jeeps and since 1969 we were assembling cars , but knew what those 50s are not counted as we are comparing late 70s . at the time we were ahead of both turkey and south korea as all turkey auto makers belonged to european and south korea relied on joint venture with foreign companies . since 1978 we produced all parts of peykan inside of iran , when was that turkey and south korea managed to do that?


SalarHaqq said:


> So as we demonstrated, there's no question whatsoever that south Korea was ahead of Iran in the automobile industry since the 1950s, and that it widely expanded its edge all along the 1960's and 1970's.


wrong as it pointed above , they started sooner but our pace was a lot faster
and we surpassed them in 1974-1975 and in 1978 we reached a level they didn' t reached for years . 


SalarHaqq said:


> Have a look at other industries (whether electronics, home appliances, nuclear industries, no matter what sector you choose to examine) and you'll be confronted with a similar picture.


the same picture , they started sooner but we surpass them in 70s and our products were way ahead of them . please go and look at that


QWECXZ said:


> Iran was quite on par with South Korea in electronics and nuclear industry. Both countries relied on foreign technology and started almost at the same time. Why don't you compare the two in these areas? Look how our paths diverged after 4 decades.


we were ahead in late 70s . salar has a misconception that because they started sooner , they must be ahead while he forget to include the pace that the countries moved in his calculation 
south korea was relying on joint venture but we started with joint venture and after some years of assembling we went and bought all the production line



SalarHaqq said:


> As said, no matter what area one chooses to compare the two countries in, south Korea was ahead of Iran prior to the Islamic Revolution. What I wrote was essentially aimed at debunking the widespread but inaccurate belief that Iran surpassed south Korea during the 1970's. That's simply wrong, and in fact it was in the 1970's that the Koreans expanded their previously held lead.
> 
> A key factor behind these diverging trajectories lies in the Iranian economy's dependence on oil. Successful development of a large-scale, diversified and technologically advanced industry is not possible through reliance on the hard currency windfall of crude energy sales. This is something the Islamic Republic has understood, hence its insistence on the development of non-oil exports (which today have surpassed oil exports, although some of it consists of natural gas, however exports of manufactured goods and services are still about on par if not superior to crude oil and gas sales).
> 
> The Islamic Republic is the result of a popular revolution. It takes years for a revolutionary government to stabilize and gain actual control. Then followed eight years of Imposed War during which no significant industrial development could be expected (nonetheless some of the necessary groundwork was laid right away). And then illegal US-imposed sanctions, which tend to hamper trade.
> 
> Yet Iran today is exporting automobiles, home appliance, steel, cement, petrochemicals, pharmaceutics, a variety of agricultural produce and more. Before the Revolution Iran wasn't exporting anything but oil, carpets, pistachios and caviar. Considering the policies of the shah regime as well as restrictions imposed by its western and zionist patrons, it's improbable that Iran would have achieved such an economic transition had the Revolution not occurred.


what made Iranian industry stagnate was governmental management after the revolution . not only relying on oil.



Stryker1982 said:


> Who knows what would've happened if the bastard Qajars did not kill Amir Kabir.


let just go back , who knew what would happened if those safavide didn't marginaized people like Molla-sadara in favour of people whose only art was reciting quran


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mehdipersian said:


> Oil based economy is not a good thing.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a good example of it. They just buy everything with oil money.
> 
> People think its a progress but its not, Oil money is not forever.
> 
> All thing is producing goods in country. If a country can do it it became a great power.
> 
> Iran in 1979 was a oil based country look like Saudi Arabia and when oil have good price, had a good economy. Iran at that time was not better than south korea or turkey. Its just a fantasy


its not strange that all economies that relied on on commodity have an Achilles heel, but the real and more dangerous problem is not with oil based economy , more damaging problem is with government mismanagement of economy



Mehdipersian said:


> Iran in 1979 was a oil based country look like Saudi Arabia and when oil have good price, had a good economy. Iran at that time was not better than south korea or turkey. Its just a fantasy


and till the USA sanction 10 years ago Iran was still an oil economy . 33 years after revolution .
well thanks to Obama our reliance on oil reduced a lot, only hope if the sanction are lifted some lazy , traitorous high level official don't fall back on old ways



SalarHaqq said:


> Don't know how you define on par, but I showed that south Korea was clearly ahead of Iran. This also applies to the nuclear field. As an example south Korea's first research reactor came online in 1962, five years prior to Iran's.


you failed to consider the rate of advancement as i shown about car industry


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Oil does hold back economic development. It's not my claim, but a consensual finding among economists, with extensive literature dedicated to the topic. The conclusion is that other things being equal, the gap would have become larger had Iran continued to depend on oil to the same extent.


oil alone don't do that many other country its noeway




the real damaging factor is governmental mismanagement .



SalarHaqq said:


> It depends on the war and its circumstances. War can also cause irreversible damage to technology and industry.


not the war like iran-iraq war .
what happened to germany after WW2 do that


----------



## Raghfarm007

Total BS from the Hack hook again.

I point out the reality that he is talking crap again, showing that Iran´s education system is way better now than before the revolution, as opposed to his retarded claim..... and he claims that I am bringing hate?!!!!
No point discussing things with stupid unexperianced children hooked on western propeganda..... put the child on ignore list...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Raghfarm007 said:


> Total BS from the Hack hook again.
> 
> I point out the reality that he is talking crap again, showing that Iran´s education system is way better now than before the revolution, as opposed to his retarded claim..... and he claims that I am bringing hate?!!!!
> No point discussing things with stupid unexperianced children hooked on western propeganda..... put the child on ignore list...


the *retard* is the person who could not understand nowhere in the discussion anybody but you compared Iran of late 70s by Iran of 2020s
how hard its to understand ? how hard i must be to comprehend something so simple ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564678354988572673

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

What did Iran have before 1979 that KSA and UAE do not have now?

-Imported lines of mass production of different stuff with some domestic component.

-Fifth best airforce although imported

-high oil output

-Good foreign relations


-Show of space tech with no essence to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> What did Iran have before 1979 that KSA and UAE do not have now?
> 
> -Imported lines of mass production of different stuff with some domestic component.
> 
> -Fifth best airforce although imported
> 
> -high oil output
> 
> -Good foreign relations
> 
> 
> -Show of space tech with no essence to it.


we could produce a car entirely inside Iran.
by the way the question must be what had Iran in late 70s that KSA and UAE didn't had at the time . guess the list would be entirely different . and a question for you . do you expect iran stayed at those level in the last 45 years while KSA and UAE would have moved forward ?

again we are not compare iran of then with iran of now , we are comparing iran of then with different countries of then


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> The truth is that Iran was experiencing going through a large economic/development expansion in 1970s, particularly after the 1973 oil crisis, that could've changed the country very fast.



Iran mostly reaped the benefits of a sudden extraordinary inflow of cash consecutive to the 1973 oil boom. One cannot even say it was optimally managed, because it didn't take long before economic overheating set in and the Rial became hopelessly over-evaluated (the key factor behind the Dutch Disease). This resulted in an economic crisis, with Iran recording negative GDP growth in 1977-1978 (which some historians consider as one of the immediate triggers of the popular uprising which ushered in the Islamic Revolution). In sum, there were essentially five years of high GDP growth fueled essentially by advantageous oil price fluctuation.




Hack-Hook said:


> we were in front of them including south korea and turkey and even some of European countries



Iran never was ahead of south Korea in modern times. European countries? Please.



Hack-Hook said:


> in 1979 , 100,000 university students in those times were not something to brush off



53 years of Pahlavi monarchy to have 100.000 university students. 43 years of Islamic Republic to arrive at around 4,5 million.

A near twenty-fold increase when factoring in population growth.



Hack-Hook said:


> assembling cars , in 1979 all of the peykan was produced inn Iran to the last part , assembling, don't make me laugh
> something that china was interested to get from Iran some years later.





Hack-Hook said:


> it was in 1978 iran produced all parts of peykan in iran , none of south korea auto maker manage to do that till years later





Hack-Hook said:


> at the time we were ahead of both turkey and south korea as all turkey auto makers belonged to european and south korea relied on joint venture with foreign companies . since 1978 we produced all parts of peykan inside of iran , when was that turkey and south korea managed to do that?



For nearly a decade Peykans were being screwed together from knock-down kits imported from the UK. It's actual name is Hillman Hunter and it's basically a British car. In 1975 South Korea was exporting its domestically developed automobiles.



Hack-Hook said:


> you knew what that car was , they took engine of usa jeeps that was damaged beyound repair at the time and use oil drum and make those jeeps



And then they started serial production of those. There was no equivalent in Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> and since 1969 we were assembling cars , but knew what those 50s are not counted as we are comparing late 70s .



They were assembling cars since 1962, five years earlier than Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> wrong as it pointed above , they started sooner but our pace was a lot faster
> and we surpassed them in 1974-1975 and in 1978 we reached a level they didn' t reached for years .





Hack-Hook said:


> the same picture , they started sooner but we surpass them in 70s and our products were way ahead of them . please go and look at that



My previous post listed the major stages in the history of south Korea's automobile industry. It's the same picture in other sectors.



Hack-Hook said:


> salar has a misconception that because they started sooner , they must be ahead while he forget to include the pace that the countries moved in his calculation



I clearly mentioned the state of south Korean automotive industries in the 1970's.



Hack-Hook said:


> south korea was relying on joint venture but we started with joint venture and after some years of assembling we went and bought all the production line



South Korea brands began manufacturing their very own cars by the mid-1970's, not simply producing foreign ones under license. They were even exporting those domestic cars and their industry was more diversified than the Iranian one, which could only manage to produce a single type in meaningful numbers.



Hack-Hook said:


> what made Iranian industry stagnate was governmental management after the revolution . not only relying on oil.



Where did I claim Iranian industries stagnated or that Iran has been over-relying on oil since the Revolution? It's the exact opposite I stated. Iranian industries greatly expanded after 1979 thanks to a superior economic development strategy.



Hack-Hook said:


> let just go back , who knew what would happened if those safavide didn't marginaized people like Molla-sadara in favour of people whose only art was reciting quran



Maybe major catastrophes would have befallen Iran, like when secularist freemasons encroached on public institutions, and Iranians were subjected to genocide tens years later.




Hack-Hook said:


> oil alone don't do that many other country its noeway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the real damaging factor is governmental mismanagement .



Oil is an obstacle to both economic and human development.

This has been demonstrated by ample academic research. Norway and the Netherlands were studied thoroughly by the authors who modelized the impeding effect of oil on agriculture and industries. Both these countries had their industrialization slowed down by the oil sector.

*W. M. Corden, Booming Sector and Dutch Disease Economics: Survey and Consolidation, Oxford Economic Papers, Vol. 36, No. 3 (Nov., 1984), pp. 359-380. *





__





Booming Sector and Dutch Disease Economics: Survey and Consolidation on JSTOR


W. M. Corden, Booming Sector and Dutch Disease Economics: Survey and Consolidation, Oxford Economic Papers, New Series, Vol. 36, No. 3 (Nov., 1984), pp. 359-380




www.jstor.org







Hack-Hook said:


> not the war like iran-iraq war .
> what happened to germany after WW2 do that



And during the Sacred Defence Iran laid the groundwork for her rapid post-war development.

But the conflict took a considerable toll on the Iranian economy including the industries nonetheless.

*By the time that Iran and Iraq agreed to a cease-fire, Iran's industry was operating at only 20-30 per cent of capacity. Direct economic damage (i.e. physical destruction) inflicted on Iran amounted to a yearly average of 23.35 per cent of the country's gross domestic product (GDP). The UN Security Council estimates that the cost of direct economic damage, excluding military damage and loss of human life, amounted to $97.3 billion. Using a different exchange rate, the Iranian government puts the figure much higher, at over $300 billion. Military damage was estimated at $50 billion. Some observers estimate that the total cost of damage is in the neighbourhood of US$1,000 billion (Athari 1991). *





__





6 Iranian recovery from industrial devastation during war with Iraq






archive.unu.edu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564348841847144451
> Sadr is a huge cancer to Iraq. Biggest mistake was US not killing this guy back in when he led the Mehdi Army.
> 
> Dude turned his back to Iran after getting all that he needed. Typical Arab politician. This is exactly why nearly ever major Arab country is weak against Imperalism today.
> 
> There is always a few power brokers that “can’t wait to be king”, as the old Disney saying goes. The back fighting and betrayal highlights Middle Eastern affairs for past 100 years.


The US will never get a nod from Iran for their ‘kills’.


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> we could produce a car entirely inside Iran.
> by the way the question must be what had Iran in late 70s that KSA and UAE didn't had at the time . guess the list would be entirely different . and a question for you . do you expect iran stayed at those level in the last 45 years while KSA and UAE would have moved forward ?
> 
> again we are not compare iran of then with iran of now , we are comparing iran of then with different countries of then



Peikan was an achievement made by Khayami brothers but it was not completely domestic. khayami had the dream of full domestic production by 1360.

Peikan design is actually a facelift of an English car with some changes due to eventual problems.


----------



## TheImmortal

_Russia has picked up the first batch of Iraniandrones for its war in Ukraine but it has run into technical problems in the initial tests of the unmanned aircraft, U.S. officials said Tuesday.

Russian cargo planes *loaded up Mohajer-6 and Shahed-series *unmanned aerial vehicles over several days this month at an Iranian airfield and then ferried the drones to Russia, three U.S. officials told NBC News. The delivery is part of Russia's plans to import “hundreds” of drones from Iran, they said.









Russia gets drones from Iran as the two nations strengthen ties


Sharing a common enemy in the U.S., Moscow is looking to Tehran for help. But there are technical issues with the first Iranian drones it has received, U.S. officials said.




www.nbcnews.com




_
US really doubling down that Russia has drones. can we get a least one satellite picture of these drones in Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Also there is a myth that Iran and SK were technologically at the same level before the revolution.

I will disprove this by a simple counter example:

- Samsung was initially a noodle company and then entered domestic refinery in 1960. 1960!!
All before semiconductor development.

- In Iran, Razmara said we cannot make loolhang and you want to make refinery?!!

Same story of Abgusht bozbash today.

So spare me the myth of :
- we were Japan at the time of Amir Kabir. Oops we were 90 percent illiterate. Did you check Japanese literacy?
Japan's literacy rate at the time of the collapse of the Tokugawa shogunate in 1868 is estimated at 40 percent, a level that compares favorably with many Western nations at the time.

Japanese literacy at the time of Shogunate fall in 1860 is close to literacy rate of Iran and Turkey in 1970s 

- We were SK in auto industry. I beg to differ. Let’s just compare the national oil industry.

@Hack-Hook

@QWECXZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran never was ahead of south Korea in modern times. European countries? Please.


some very interesting east Europe country or some island , with mainly fishing industry , arn't there considered European . and yes in late 70s ou r technology was more advance than south korea
as i showed in case of car industry


SalarHaqq said:


> 53 years of Pahlavi monarchy to have 100.000 university students. 43 years of Islamic Republic to arrive at 4,5 million university students.


you knew and i knew those were not comparable . wonder why you insist on putting forward that childish comparison . let just say even in physic we have a law governing inertia . 


SalarHaqq said:


> For nearly a decade the Peykan was screwed together from knock-down kits imported fromagricultur the UK. It's actual name is Hillman Hunter and it's basically a British car. In 1975 South Korea was exporting its domestically developed automobiles.


in 1975 all of peykan except the engine was produced in iran , in 1978 iran even produced the engine . when was the time that s. korea produced all part of the car domestically .


SalarHaqq said:


> And then they started serial production of those. There was no equivalent in Iran.


as i said they started in 1962 , we 5 year later but the question is were we comparing early 60 or late 70 . have i ever talked about Iran in early 60 , you never get me arguing Iran had any industry in early 60 so please limit your argument to late 70s


SalarHaqq said:


> I clearly mentioned the state of south Korean automotive industries in the 1970's.


and i stated that it was joint venture with foreign companies and they never produced all of any car inside their country, we did at 1978.


SalarHaqq said:


> South Korea brands began manufacturing their very own cars by the mid-1970's, not simply producing foreign ones under license. They were even exporting the former and their industry was significantly more diversified than the Iranian one, which could only manage to produce a single type in meaningful numbers.


those brands were relying on Japanese and American parts.
so please tell me which of their brand produced all of the car inside of s. korea and it happened at which year ?


SalarHaqq said:


> Where did I claim Iranian industries stagnated or that Iran has been over-relying on oil since the Revolution? It's the exact opposite I stated. Iranian industries greatly expanded after 1979 thanks to a superior economic development strategy.


its exactly what happened , you are denying the fact here .
Iran in 2010 , if its not mismanagement and lazy official incompetence and over reliance on oil then what is it?





funny fact the pink part is also part of oil industry


SalarHaqq said:


> Maybe major catastrophes would have befallen Iran, like when secularist freemasons encroached on public institutions, and Iranians were subjected to genocide tens years later.


yeah catastrophe , he was student of sheykh bahai and follower of his step . all we have from safavide era is handiwork of sheykh bahai and his students.
by saying that well its like saying naser-aldin shah did a service to Iran by killing Amir kabir 
you sometimes are walking at the border of sanity with your claims.


SalarHaqq said:


> Oil is an obstacle to both economic and human development.
> 
> This has been demonstrated by ample academic research. Norway and the Netherlands were examined thoroughly by the authors who modelized the impeding effect of oil on agriculture and industries. Both these countries had their industrialization slowed down by the oil sector.
> 
> *W. M. Corden, Booming Sector and Dutch Disease Economics: Survey and Consolidation, Oxford Economic Papers, Vol. 36, No. 3 (Nov., 1984), pp. 359-380. *


official mismanagement is worse than that and its shown through the course of human history . if you want to deny that then you have no right to criticize Rouhani management of nuclear and foreign relation matters.


SalarHaqq said:


> And during the Sacred Defence Iran laid the groundwork for her rapid post-war development.
> 
> But the conflict took a considerable toll on the Iranian economy including the industries nonetheless.


exactly which industry ? Oil ? iran industry outside the area near border were fairly intact , that war if anything must have act as a catalist to that industries to move ahead , why thhat was not happened , let tell you because of official mismanagement during the war and after it.



Shawnee said:


> Peikan was an achievement made by Khayami brothers but it was not completely domestic. khayami had the dream of full domestic production by 1360.
> 
> Peikan design is actually a facelift of an English car with some changes due to eventual problems.


every body knew the history of peykan .


> In 1967, Rootes began exporting Hillman Hunters to Iran Khodro in "complete knock down" (CKD) kit form, for assembly in Iran. By the mid-1970s, full-scale manufacturing of the car (minus the engine) had started in Iran. In 1978, Peugeot took over the Rootes company purchased from Chrysler Corp, after Chrysler exited the EU market; a year later, Peugeot ended Hillman Hunter production in Ireland. Following this, the Paykan's engine production tooling was moved to Iran and was in full-scale manufacturing under Peugeot licence.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> - We were SK in auto industry. I beg to differ. Let’s just compare the national oil industry.


let compare auto industry at which year south korea produced a complete car domestically .
wonder why you guys compare 60s when the discussion is about late 70s


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> let compare auto industry at which year south korea produced a complete car domestically .
> wonder why you guys compare 60s when the discussion is about late 70s



They closed their auto market to imports and enforced export stating from 1983 to US.

Do we support closed market for cars now?

Did we plan to export Peikan to US in 1983 like Hyundai Pony?

Samsung built this computer in 1983. Did Shah plan to make one in 1983?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

The average person in any country does not care if the pencil he is using is made from scratch in his country. Average person has a short life finite lifespan. They care about job opportunity, livable wages, ability to rise social economic ladder, and overall economic prosperity and happiness. The average person puts his welfare ahead of his country. It’s just how humans are. Expecting the average citizen to care about Geopolitical great power games is unrealistic.

Eventually Iran will need to fix its economic situation. Blaming everything on sanctions and foreign plots will not suffice. Doing nothing to truly remedy the economic situation will not suffice. Losing most of your best talent to brain drain is not optimal and costs iran tens of billions of dollars (if not hundreds) a year in lost economic potential.

If your a top graduate mind in Iran, many western countries top tech/engineering/medical companies will scoop you up. What incentive is there for most of them to stay given the conditions right now?

This is a vicious cycle Iran is trapped in and must break out of.

Thought experiment: If you asked 1000 people living in Iran right now in the age range of 21-40 if they wanted to stay living in Iran or have ability to live in another country. What % would say another country?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> some very interesting east Europe country or some island , with mainly fishing industry , arn't there considered European . and yes in late 70s ou r technology was more advance than south korea
> as i showed in case of car industry



Iran wasn't more advanced than those.



Hack-Hook said:


> you knew and i knew those were not comparable . wonder why you insist on putting forward that childish comparison . let just say even in physic we have a law governing inertia .



The figures are every bit as comparable as any other set of development indicators.



Hack-Hook said:


> in 1975 all of peykan except the engine was produced in iran , in 1978 iran even produced the engine . when was the time that s. korea produced all part of the car domestically .





Hack-Hook said:


> those brands were relying on Japanese and American parts.
> so please tell me which of their brand produced all of the car inside of s. korea and it happened at which year ?



In 1975, 90% of the Hyundai Pony was manufactured in Korea. But contrary to Peykan, it was a unique Korean-developed automobile, not a foreign one produced under license. When did the not so aptly named Iran National (rather than Iran International as you called them) roll out its first domestic car, I wonder?

As for car engines, in the 1950's south Korea was already building 50% of the Sibal's engine. It stands to reason that Hyundai at some early point obtained a license to produce the Mitsubishi engine locally.



Hack-Hook said:


> and i stated that it was joint venture with foreign companies and they never produced all of any car inside their country, we did at 1978.



It not being a joint-venture tells nothing about the technological level.



Hack-Hook said:


> its exactly what happened , you are denying the fact here .
> Iran in 2010 , if its not mismanagement and lazy official incompetence and over reliance on oil then what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny fact the pink part is also part of oil industry



Bogus chart by the USA's Energy Information Agency. American regime institutions and their notoriously skewed data on Iran are indeed a go-to source par excellence for those keen on formulating these sorts of contentions.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah catastrophe , he was student of sheykh bahai and follower of his step . all we have from safavide era is handiwork of sheykh bahai and his students.
> by saying that well its like saying naser-aldin shah did a service to Iran by killing Amir kabir
> you sometimes are walking at the border of sanity with your claims.



It's not Sheikh Bahai I was taking issue with, but the fraudulent contrasting juxtaposition between competence in state affairs on the one hand and religiosity on the other.

Indeed, the same Amir Kabir who suppressed the Babi uprising. Don't connect him with the secularist deviation.



Hack-Hook said:


> official mismanagement is worse than that and its shown through the course of human history . if you want to deny that then you have no right to criticize Rouhani management of nuclear and foreign relation matters.



Oil is an impediment to industrial development full stop.

The Islamic Republic can hardly be labeled as an embodiment of economic mismanagement, yet another buzz word highly en vogue with the counter-revolutionary crowd.



Hack-Hook said:


> exactly which industry ? Oil ? iran industry outside the area near border were fairly intact , that war if anything must have act as a catalist to that industries to move ahead , why thhat was not happened , let tell you because of official mismanagement during the war and after it.



Inane talk. The war put a heavy burden on the Iranian economy, if alone because of up to $1000 billions of damage it caused. The UN puts the damage resulting from direct physical destruction at an average of nearly 24% of the annual GDP. These conditions aren't considered conducive to economic and civilian industrial development by any rational measure.

Generally speaking, a statement like "war if anything must act as a catalyst to those [civilian] industries to move ahead" tends to betray ignorance of the broken window fallacy, an key concept in the understanding of the impact of armed conflicts on a nation's economy.

In fact studies tend to highlight not just ambivalent but very often rather negative overall consequences of war on most of the driving factors behind economic development. And none of it has anything to do with "mismanagement", but with war itself.

Following papers offer an insight into these findings:

Economic impact of war​24 February 2022 by Tejvan Pettinger

https://www.economicshelp.org/blog/2180/economics/economic-impact-of-war/

Is War Good For Economies?​Peter Pham
Nov 6, 2017,04:45am EST

https://www.forbes.com/sites/peterpham/2017/11/06/is-war-good-for-economies/?sh=411129ad4d9d

War Does Not Help The Economy​January 31, 2018 

There is a popular assumption that war, or even increased military spending, will boost a nation’s economy. True, when a nation goes to war the surge of government investment into war-related industries can lead to short-term economic gains. However, these gains are short-lived, affect only certain, usually isolated, industries (“conflict industry”, “war profiteers”), and are no consolation for the long-term economic cost of war.

Increased military spending leads to slower, and in some cases negative, economic growth.
Over a 20-year period, a 1% increase in military spending will decrease a country’s economic growth by 9%.
Increased military spending is especially detrimental to the economic growth of wealthier countries.
*A study of six major U.S. wars (World War II, the Korean War, the Vietnam War, the Cold War, and the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq) finds the costs of war to negatively affect the national economy, taxes, debt, jobs, investment, and inflation.* *Key findings of the report show that in most wars public debt, inflation, and tax rates increase, consumption and investment decrease, and military spending displaces more productive government investment in high-tech industries, education or infrastructure—all of which severely affect long-term economic growth rates. *









The broken window fallacy - Economics Help


The broken window fallacy states that if money is spent on repairing the damage, it is a mistake to think this represents an increase in economic output and economic welfare. If money is spent on repairing a broken window, the opportunity cost is that individuals cannot spend money on more…




www.economicshelp.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> Samsung built this computer in 1983. Did Shah plan to make one in 1983?



Samsung and affiliates were producing fighter jet engines in 1980, 5 million TV sets in 1978, and had become one of the largest shipbuilders in the world as early as 1974. But some will imagine Iran was ahead in all these domains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

drmeson said:


> Some of us are.


20% max are Irano-Turkic brothers, in service of persianate Iran, just like other Iranians.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> They closed their auto market to imports and enforced export stating from 1983 to US.
> 
> Do we support closed market for cars now?
> 
> Did we plan to export Peikan to US in 1983 like Hyundai Pony?
> 
> Samsung built this computer in 1983. Did Shah plan to make one in 1983?


I have a better question for you , Did Iran Private sector had no plan on producing computer in 1983 ? why you guys most be fixated on on governmental management . 90% of what happened before revolution was private sector , after revolution all that sectors were gobbled up by conglomerated of badly managed governmental entity , that was the reason we fall back in the competition and it was the case until they allowed private sector breath again . wonder why you don;t get it its very bad if the government want control to manage anything , it kill the spirit in private sector and that private sector is the engine of economy , otherwise the only thing you can expect from inefficient governmental management is selling oil and spend the money

by the way how do you knew Iran-international which was a private company after producing all part of peykan in Iran in late 1978 early 1979 didn't had plan to export it .they went in 11 year from completely import ready to assemble kits to build all the part in Iran thanks to their efficient management . what they did in the next 45 year of governmental management as Iran-Khodro

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran wasn't more advanced than those.


yeah , albania , cyprus , iceland , ireland ,Likhten stein , malta ,....


SalarHaqq said:


> The figures are every bit as comparable as any other set of development indicators.


look at every country the initial advancement is a lot harder than the advance in middle of the road and then they again slow down


SalarHaqq said:


> As for car engines, in the 1950's south Korea was already building 50% of the Sibal's engine. It stands to reason that Hyundai at some early point obtained a license to produce the Mitsubishi engine locally.


probably 90s


SalarHaqq said:


> It not being a joint-venture tells nothing about the technological level.


tell you something , when a foreign company leave the country they had to look for another foreign partner to being able to continue production



SalarHaqq said:


> As for car engines, in the 1950's south Korea was already building 50% of the Sibal's engine. It stands to reason that Hyundai at some early point obtained a license to produce the Mitsubishi engine locally.


yeah in your dream


> in 1955, the Sibal wyes completely koreaas initially hand-built using mostly imported parts, and a body shell made from old oil drums. Based on the Willys Jeep, production was slow until the vehicle gained a presidential award, whereupon it became a relatively popular choice for Korean taxi firms.





SalarHaqq said:


> In 1975, 90% of the Hyundai Pony was manufactured in Korea. But contrary to Peykan, it was a unique Korean-developed automobile, not a foreign one produced under license. When did the not so aptly named Iran National (not "Iran International" as you called them) roll out its first domestic car, I wonder?


yes completely korean design


> Hyundai had already ventured into car production by producing locally built versions of the Ford Cortina under licence from 1968. When the company wanted to develop their own car, they hired George Turnbull, the former managing director of Austin Morris at British Leyland in 1974.[2] He in turn hired five other top British car engineers, Kenneth Barnett as body designer, engineers John Simpson and Edward Chapman, John Crosthwaite as chassis engineer and Peter Slater as chief development engineer.[3][4] With Turnbull's experience with the Morris Marina,[5] engines and transmissions from Mitsubishi, some parts from the Ford Cortina they were already producing, and a hatchback body styled by Italdesign Giugiaro, they developed the Hyundai Pony.





SalarHaqq said:


> Bogus chart by the USA's Energy Information Agency. American regime institutions and their notoriously skewed data on Iran are indeed a go-to source par excellence for those keen on formulating these sorts of contentions.


show us the correct chart if you can , its the hard bitter fact of inefficient Ahmadinejad government


SalarHaqq said:


> It's not Sheikh Bahai I was taking issue with, but the fraudulent contrasting juxtaposition between competence in state affairs on the one hand and religiosity on the other.


you don't get it , Molla-Sadra was also a religious figure , at the time there was two narrative inside Iran education systems which was a combination of What today you call religious study and modern study . one group believed that they must focus on religious study as its come in hadith and Quran , the other insisted in they must ask question about those teaching and find the reason for them with modern studies both of them were the same amount religious but had different taste . King Abbas and later Safavide kings saw they can control the ones who insisted on teaching علوم نقلی a lot easier than the group who taught them along side علوم عقلی . so they start a campaign of marginalizing them and in just one generation eliminating them from Iran higher education system as a result science like mathematics , physics and biology eliminated from what taught at schools and they the schools that produced people like Ave-Cina , Georgani , Khawrazmi and ... start producing governmental clerics and medics who were only do dubious practice and it resulted in the country fall back. for years those school failed to produced any prominent scientist or clerics 


SalarHaqq said:


> The Islamic Republic can hardly be labeled as an embodiment of economic mismanagement, yet another buzz word highly en vogue with the counter-revolutionary crowd.


only if you wanted to see the truth . just look at how Russia managed foreign sanction and how Iran did it .
if its not mismanagement then what is it.


SalarHaqq said:


> The war was a burden on the Iranian economy, if alone because of the up to $1000 billions of damage it caused.


and that must have been enough incentive for the fairly intact industry to flourish and fix the damage , if they were managed correctly


SalarHaqq said:


> *A study of six major U.S. wars (World War II, the Korean War, the Vietnam War, the Cold War, and the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq) finds the costs of war to negatively affect the national economy, taxes, debt, jobs, investment, and inflation.* *Key findings of the report show that in most wars public debt, inflation, and tax rates increase, consumption and investment decrease, and military spending displaces more productive government investment in high-tech industries, education or infrastructure—all of which severely affect long-term economic growth rates.*


the war advance the technology in the country on war related material that it can later applied to other sector , that was not the case of Iran.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> yeah , albania , cyprus , iceland , ireland ,Likhten stein , malta ,....



Not exactly.



Hack-Hook said:


> look at every country the initial advancement is a lot harder than the advance in middle of the road and then they again slow down



Even under such a hypothesis the Islamic Republic achieved comparatively superior results.



Hack-Hook said:


> probably 90s



The Hyundai Pony was no longer produced in the 1990's.



Hack-Hook said:


> tell you something , when a foreign company leave the country they had to look for another foreign partner to being able to continue production



Unrelated to the level of technology involved.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah in your dream



Why dream of it when it's reality:

We're told around 50 per cent of the Sibal's engine (...) was produced in Korea 









Meet the first ever Korean car


Meet the first ever Korean car




www.topgear.com







Hack-Hook said:


> yes completely korean design



Did I use the phrase "completely Korean design"? However it incorporated more indigenous engineering than the Peykan ever did prior to the Islamic Revolution and that's a fact.

Iran National's 1978 purchase of a production license for engines was not the extraordinary industrial feat some would make it out to be. It involved little domestic effort and essentially boiled down to PGCC-style spending of petroleum windfall on foreign supplied services. Westerners sold Iran the needed documentation and machinery, westerners set up the production line, westerners trained Iranian technicians on how to use it, and Iran National paid them license fees for every engine produced. That's quite the money flowing into the pockets of western companies.

Such a scheme was well within the reach of south Korean automotive producers as well. They however chose a strategy that would prove its worth in the following years.



Hack-Hook said:


> show us the correct chart if you can , its the hard bitter fact of inefficient Ahmadinejad government



I don't actually need to, because the mere citation of wild allegations about Iran issued by the US regime, automatically disqualifies any argument based thereupon. It's been established beyond doubt that hostile powers have had a rather nasty habit of churning out manipulated reports on practically every topic related to Iran, and that they've systematically been attempting to downplay the Islamic Republic's achievements.

But just so Iranians won't be misled by the fictitious numbers put forth by the enemy, here the accurate ones:






https://www.eghtesadnews.com/بخش-اخبار-اقتصادی-67/502737-سهم-اندک-بخش-صنعت-در-رشد-اقتصادی-ایران

In other terms, by attributing roughly "80%" of Iran's industrial output to crude oil, the US regime's Energy Information Agency is arbitrarily adding an absurd 55% (!) excess share to the sector, whilst in reality it accounts for no more than 25% of total industrial manufacturing in Iran (crude oil and gas represented 7,9% of the overall Iranian economy in 1400, which amounts exactly to one third of the 23,7% made up by the non-crude oil and gas industries).

In fact the EIA's shameless piece of disinformation perfectly describes the state of Iran's industries under the US-subservient Pahlavi regime, including in the 1970's. There's propaganda and propaganda, this however truly hits rock bottom.

As for the Ahmadinejad administration it performed rather well in the economic field during its first tenure, with non-oil branches such as steel experiencing unprecedented growth.



Hack-Hook said:


> you don't get it , Molla-Sadra was also a religious figure , at the time there was two narrative inside Iran education systems which was a combination of What today you call religious study and modern study . one group believed that they must focus on religious study as its come in hadith and Quran , the other insisted in they must ask question about those teaching and find the reason for them with modern studies both of them were the same amount religious but had different taste . King Abbas and later Safavide kings saw they can control the ones who insisted on teaching علوم نقلی a lot easier than the group who taught them along side علوم عقلی . so they start a campaign of marginalizing them and in just one generation eliminating them from Iran higher education system as a result science like mathematics , physics and biology eliminated from what taught at schools and they the schools that produced people like Ave-Cina , Georgani , Khawrazmi and ... start producing governmental clerics and medics who were only do dubious practice and it resulted in the country fall back. for years those school failed to produced any prominent scientist or clerics



Underlying these interpretations of history is a contrasting juxtaposition of faith and reason, of Islamic tradition and "progress" in the sense of the 17th-18th century theories of so-called "Enlightenment" which took shape in the west. It's the reading of the discussed episode that's questionable, as if the operative line of divide was defined by this particular set of criteria.

The _reason_ for Islamic teachings is not to be found in profane science, for the latter does not precede human submission to the Almighty. At best can profane science serve as an additional layer to the foundations of our faith, but in this regard it can never be considered as foundational onto itself. Otherwise the door would be wide open to interpretative subversion, at a latter stage even to attempted "refutation" of _din_. A historic thought process observed in the freemason-dominated west as well as in other secularist polities.



Hack-Hook said:


> only if you wanted to see the truth . just look at how Russia managed foreign sanction and how Iran did it .
> if its not mismanagement then what is it.



A government achieving as many milestones as the Islamic Republic is hardly the most prone to mismanagement now is it.



Hack-Hook said:


> and that must have been enough incentive for the fairly intact industry to flourish and fix the damage , if they were managed correctly



No administration can make industries 'flourish' when an economy the size of Iran's is taking hits to the tune of $1000 billion. The above quote resembles a broken window fallacy.



Hack-Hook said:


> the war advance the technology in the country on war related material that it can later applied to other sector , that was not the case of Iran.



The abstract clearly states that the six wars they studied had a negative impact on investment, seeing how it came to be directed towards less productive industries as a result of these conflicts. In the context of the eight-year war imposed on her, Iran formed no exception to this occurrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

خواندنی‌های تاریخ| «بحران آب» در ایران، یادگار دوره پهلوی!​بحران آب در ایران از کی شروع شد؟ اصلاحات ارضی که پهلوی دوم انجام داد، فقط به کشاورزی ایران لطمه نزد بلکه برای وضعیت آب ایران هم بحران‌ساز شد؛ منابع هزاران ساله آب در ایران را خشکاند!






*گروه تاریخ خبرگزاری فارس ـ امین رحیمی:* اصلاحات ارضی که از ابتدای دهه ۴۰ شمسی در ایران اجرا شد، زمین‌های زراعی بزرگ را از مالکان گرفت و این‌طوری بود: «زمین برای اولین‌بار در تاریخ ایران خُرد شد و مقیاس کشاورزی کوچک شد... زمین‌های هزاران روستا تقسیم شد و یک میلیون و ۸۵۰ هزار نفر یعنی ۶۵ درصد کسانی که زمین دریافت کردند، زمین‌هایشان کوچک‌تر از ۵ هکتار بود و در واقع اغلبشان زمین‌های ۲ هکتاری گرفتند... نتیجه آن که کشاورزی ایران طی دهه ۴۰ شمسی به‌تدریج از حرکت ایستاد و ایران در دهه ۵۰ شمسی یکی از بزرگ‌ترین واردکنندگان انواع غله و موادغذایی شد. برای نمونه واردات گندم از سال ۱۳۴۳ تا سال ۱۳۵۵ حدود چهار برابر شد».
این از وضعیت کشاورزی؛ حالا وضعیت آب چه شد؟ «ابوالحسن بهنیا» که در دوره اصلاحات ارضی وزیر راه بود، بعدها اعتراف کرد: «بر اثر اصلاحات ارضی تقریباً مردم و کشاورزان نتوانستند مثل سابق قنات را دایر نگه دارند. چون قنات یک کانالی است زیرزمینی که هرسال بایستی در آن کار و تعمیرات کرد. اگر یک سال شما کار نکنید مقدار آب قنات پایین می‌آید و اگر چندین سال ادامه پیدا کند اصلاً قنات خشک می‌شود... به‌تدریج آب قنوات خشک شد و از این جهت خسارت مهمی به قنات رسید... بعد‌ها هم که کاری انجام دادند همه‌اش به فکر این شدند که سد‌های بزرگ ساخته شود».




خیلی‌ها در دوره اصلاحات ارضی و بعدها به از بین بردن قنات‌ها که منابع هزاران ساله آب در ایران بودند، اعتراف کردند. «غلامعلی فریور» هم که آن‌موقع وزیر صنایع و معادن بود سخنان مشابهی دارد و گفته است: «زارعِ دو هکتار زمین‌ قادر به اصلاح قنات نیست. قنات هم اگر چند سال از آن گذشت به‌کلی خراب می‌شود و از بین می‌رود. اصلاً دیگر آن قنات را باید متروکش دانست... به‌طوری خراب می‌شود که کاریش نمی‌توان کرد. آن رشته را دیگر باید ول کرد. زارعِ دوهکتاری، قنات‌آبادکن نیست».

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

So the US has tripled and quadrupled down saying that Iran has sold Russia hundreds of drones. In their latest statement they said that Russia is in possession of Mohajer-6 drones and Shahed types, wtv that means, maybe Shahed 136 kamikaze drones or Shahed 171 semi stealth drones that can carry 2 PGMs ? However the Americans also said that many Iranian drones were "defective" How would they even know something like that ? They sure weren't defective when they hit Abqaiq but now they're defective ?






So apparently there are rumors that Chechens under Kadyrov is sending 20,000 elite troops into Ukraine for the Donbas front and Russia is sending tens of thousands of fresh troops as well who initially began training in March. So that 6 months, they're ready now. There are videos showing convoys of T-80, T-90s heading into Ukraine and allegedly these units will also be equipped with Iranian drones.

Officially Russia says they're sending 15,000 additional troops into Ukraine but I don't buy it. Chechnya has a population of 1.4 million, Russia 140+ million so my guess is that Russia is likely sending atleast 50,000 troops, maybe 20,000 a month for the next few months ? Anyways only time will tell

Ukraine's long anticipated counter offensive seems to have failed. Apparently on the second day Russia killed 1200 Ukrainian troops and has destroyed more than 100 tanks, armored vehicles and technicals. The hospitals in Kryvih Rih and Mykolaiv, nearby cities are reportedly pleading, urging people to donate blood. Seems like Ukraine made some temporary gains but lost most of them when Russia sent in reinforcements.

Pentagon reports that Russia is in possession of Iranian drones. Mohajer-6 and Shahed type. Russia denies.






Ukraine Kherson counter offensive quickly failing. Reports of 1200 Ukrainian soldiers KIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> So the US has tripled and quadrupled down saying that Iran has sold Russia hundreds of drones. In their latest statement they said that Russia is in possession of Mohajer-6 drones and Shahed types, wtv that means, maybe Shahed 136 kamikaze drones or Shahed 171 semi stealth drones that can carry 2 PGMs ? However the Americans also said that many Iranian drones were "defective" How would they even know something like that ? They sure weren't defective when they hit Abqaiq but now they're defective ?
> 
> View attachment 875139
> 
> 
> So apparently there are rumors that Chechens under Kadyrov is sending 20,000 elite troops into Ukraine for the Donbas front and Russia is sending tens of thousands of fresh troops as well who initially began training in March. So that 6 months, they're ready now. There are videos showing convoys of T-80, T-90s heading into Ukraine and allegedly these units will also be equipped with Iranian drones.
> 
> Officially Russia says they're sending 15,000 additional troops into Ukraine but I don't buy it. Chechnya has a population of 1.4 million, Russia 140+ million so my guess is that Russia is likely sending atleast 50,000 troops, maybe 20,000 a month for the next few months ? Anyways only time will tell
> 
> Ukraine's long anticipated counter offensive seems to have failed. Apparently on the second day Russia killed 1200 Ukrainian troops and has destroyed more than 100 tanks, armored vehicles and technicals. The hospitals in Kryvih Rih and Mykolaiv, nearby cities are reportedly pleading, urging people to donate blood. Seems like Ukraine made some temporary gains but lost most of them when Russia sent in reinforcements.
> 
> Pentagon reports that Russia is in possession of Iranian drones. Mohajer-6 and Shahed type. Russia denies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine Kherson counter offensive quickly failing. Reports of 1200 Ukrainian soldiers KIA


There are no Iranian drones in Russia. All of this is empty noise.


----------



## jauk

@waz can you recommend a reliable website or source that can receive funds to help with current flooding?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982




----------



## waz

jauk said:


> @waz can you recommend a reliable website or source that can receive funds to help with current flooding?



Yes my brother; 






Pakistan Floods Emergency | Muslim Hands UK


Help victims of the Pakistan Floods 2022. Find out more about the emergency and how you can help.




muslimhands.org.uk





Muslim Hands are one of the best charities for this. They've been established since 1993, their funds are audited by the UK government, they work in many countries and their founder has been given many awards for his work. I have been giving to them for years and have had my money build many projects the world over.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flotilla

sha ah said:


>


So good. So they are using manned ships and aircrafts to protect Unmanned ships.
If it is the plan for the future US Navy, it is better not spend a cent on USV crafts.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Flotilla said:


> So good. So they are using manned ships and aircrafts to protect Unmanned ships.
> If it is the plan for the future US Navy, it is better not spend a cent on USV crafts.


It does seem bizarre they send a ship and conventional aircraft to rescue a bottom-tier UAV.


----------



## Stryker1982

Israel is waging full scale air attacks on Syria that we haven't seen probably ever.

How long will this "strategic patience" last. Until they bomb Tehran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The Hyundai Pony was no longer produced in the 1990's.


and as i said nothing about that car was producing in korea
Hyundai had already ventured into car production by producing locally built versions of the Ford Cortina under licence from 1968. When the company wanted to develop their own car, they hired George Turnbull, the former managing director of Austin Morris at British Leyland in 1974.[2] He in turn hired five other top British car engineers, Kenneth Barnett as body designer, engineers John Simpson and Edward Chapman, John Crosthwaite as chassis engineer and Peter Slater as chief development engineer.[3][4] With Turnbull's experience with the Morris Marina,[5] engines and transmissions from Mitsubishi, some parts from the Ford Cortina they were already producing, and a hatchback body styled by Italdesign Giugiaro, they developed the Hyundai Pony.



SalarHaqq said:


> Why dream of it when it's reality:
> 
> We're told around 50 per cent of the Sibal's engine (...) was produced in Korea


the only part that was produced in korea was the body which was made from oil drums 


SalarHaqq said:


> Iran National's 1978 purchase of a production license for engines was not the extraordinary industrial feat some would make it out to be. It involved little domestic effort and essentially boiled down to PGCC-style spending of petroleum windfall on foreign supplied services.


iran-national was a private factory not a governmental entity that have access to oil revenue. the point is in 10 year they managed to go from assembling ckd to produce all the car inside iran .
now tell me after the factory become governmental managed what achievement they had ? name just one to me ? I'll tell you one it managed to take hundreds of million of governmental budget and still not be profitable., you tell me rest .
its the difference between effective management and ineffective one


SalarHaqq said:


> I don't actually need to, because the mere citation of wild allegations about Iran issued by the US regime, automatically disqualifies any argument based thereupon. It's been established beyond doubt that hostile powers have had a rather nasty habit of churning out manipulated reports on practically every topic related to Iran, and that they've systematically been attempting to downplay the Islamic Republic's achievements.
> 
> But just so Iranians won't be misled by the fictitious numbers put forth by the enemy, here the accurate ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.eghtesadnews.com/بخش-اخبار-اقتصادی-67/502737-سهم-اندک-بخش-صنعت-در-رشد-اقتصادی-ایران
> 
> In other terms, by attributing roughly "80%" of Iran's industrial output to crude oil, the US regime's Energy Information Agency is arbitrarily adding an absurd 55% (!) excess share to the sector, whilst in reality it accounts for no more than 25% of total industrial manufacturing in Iran (crude oil and gas represented 7,9% of the overall Iranian economy in 1400, which amounts exactly to one third of the 23,7% made up by the non-crude oil and gas industries).
> 
> In fact the EIA's shameless piece of disinformation perfectly describes the state of Iran's industries under the US-subservient Pahlavi regime, including in the 1970's. There's propaganda and propaganda, this however truly hits rock bottom.
> 
> As for the Ahmadinejad administration it performed rather well in the economic field during its first tenure, with non-oil branches such as steel experiencing unprecedented growth.


again wrong date i bring you data from before usa sanction , but you bring me after sanction data , for that you must thank Obama and Trump for their campaign of *"Make Iran Great again" *not our lazy official who were content on selling oil ,and go to the extent that come on TV and say our strategy is not building refineries , we prefer selling oil and import petroleum 


SalarHaqq said:


> Underlying these interpretations of history is a contrasting juxtaposition of faith and reason, of Islamic tradition and "progress" in the sense of the 17th-18th century theories of so-called "Enlightenment" which took shape in the west. It's the reading of the discussed episode that's questionable, as if the operative line of divide was defined by this particular set of criteria.
> 
> The _reason_ for Islamic teachings is not to be found in profane science, for the latter does not precede human submission to the Almighty. At best can profane science serve as an additional layer to the foundations of our faith, but in this regard it can never be considered as foundational onto itself. Otherwise the door would be wide open to interpretative subversion, at a latter stage even to attempted "refutation" of _din_. A historic thought process observed in the freemason-dominated west as well as in other secularist polities.


i don't have those flowery languages , i knew one thing . till Safavid if you wanted to study , you'd have learned science but not only science , you learned Ethics , philosophy , Islamic teaching at the same school and that resulted to a golden age . thanjs to safavid they separated that if you wanted learn something you must go and find a workshop and start do basic works there , there was no Islamic teaching, no philosophy , no Ethics , even there was no physics and mathematics while before Safavid we were ages ahead of European in that field . on other hand if you go to schools you could only learn Hadith and ethics and sadly only reciting what the previous generation did . that lead to stagnation . 

now you can spin it with those flowery words however you like
by the way even today we have the same problem


SalarHaqq said:


> A government achieving as many milestones as the Islamic Republic is hardly the most prone to mismanagement now is it.


just look at governmental companies , tell everything . there is no need for me to say anything 


SalarHaqq said:


> No administration can make industries 'flourish' when an economy the size of Iran's is taking hits to the tune of $1000 billion.
> 
> The above quote resembles a broken window fallacy.


that 1000billion or anything was mainly of lost of opportunities not damage to production equipment


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Israel is waging full scale air attacks on Syria that we haven't seen probably ever.
> 
> How long will this "strategic patience" last. Until they bomb Tehran?



That might not even be enough for the "resistance" to respond to Israel in kind.

It's beginning to become quite tiresome watching these exhausting strikes happen over, and over and over again without any meaningful reprisal other than "we have elected to play our strategic patience card". Syria won't have the ability to repair their airports for much longer if the size, frequency and intensity of these operations increases.

IRGC should have made a decision to conduct comprehensive, large-scale BM strikes against critical IDF infrastructure long-ago, yet here we are.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Israel is waging full scale air attacks on Syria that we haven't seen probably ever.
> 
> How long will this "strategic patience" last. Until they bomb Tehran?



Mowing the grass.

My question is, how many billions in $$ has Israel blown up/destroyed of Iranian arms in Syria since 2015? 2012?

Airport strikes dont nearly hurt as much as strikes like on scientific center earlier this month that dealt with missile assembly and production and storage.

Who knows how many thousands of Iranian missiles have gotten destroyed last 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

TheImmortal said:


> Mowing the grass.
> 
> My question is, how many billions in $$ has Israel blown up/destroyed of Iranian arms in Syria since 2015? 2012?


"mowing the grass" what an apt way of putting it lol. 

Yep, these operations are a constant occupational hazard now and utterly routine for IDF. It's begs the question on whether or not IRGC actually has a response plan or want to do something meaningful about them aside from more rhetoric.


----------



## Surenas

Iran isn't suddenly going to change its strategy in Syria because it risks losing face due to Israeli air strikes. Let's be honest, Iran has no overmatch in the Syrian theatre and the domestic forces in the region are intrinsically too weak to put up a fight. 

No other option than to creatively use smoke and mirrors to transport sophisticated weaponry to the likes of Hezbollah and accept the losses that comes with it. 

All to put the right assets in position for when the real showdown begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> Iran isn't suddenly going to change its strategy in Syria because it risks losing face due to Israeli air strikes. Let's be honest, Iran has no overmatch in the Syrian theatre and the domestic forces in the region are intrinsically too weak to put up a fight.
> 
> No other option than to creatively use smoke and mirrors to transport sophisticated weaponry to the likes of Hezbollah and accept the losses that comes with it.
> 
> All to put the right assets in position for when the real showdown begins.



People have different degrees of patience and wisdom.

I would let people who were able to hold Assad and Yemen to decide how and when to react.

Their track record in the field has impressed me and I am comfortable with their decisions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> and as i said nothing about that car was producing in korea



90% of it was produced in Korea.

https://www.carsguide.com.au/oversteer/the-hyundai-pony-koreas-first-home-grown-car-71469








Hack-Hook said:


> the only part that was produced in korea was the body which was made from oil drums



Around 50% of its engine was Korean-made, as well as other parts. This statement is substantiated by a valid source.

We're told around 50 per cent of the Sibal's engine (...) was produced in Korea 

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/classic/meet-first-ever-korean-car



Hack-Hook said:


> iran-national was a private factory not a governmental entity that have access to oil revenue.



A private firm whose owner, Khayyami, was in cahoots with the royal court and part of the ruling oligarchy. A private firm which was enjoying monopoly status due to its founder's personal connections to the regime's upper echelons. Conditions of access to the means of production were prohibitive and hinging upon political privilege.

Also in an highly oil-dependent economy like Iran's in the 1960's and 1970's, the fortunes of virtually every sector of activity will directly depend on oil price fluctuations.



Hack-Hook said:


> the point is in 10 year they managed to go from assembling ckd to produce all the car inside iran .



The sole reason they operated that transition is because they disbursed large sums of money to western carmakers. Something every major company in the business at the global scale could have done, provided political green light from neo-colonial patrons. No technical domestic effort was put into acquiring the ability autonomously.



Hack-Hook said:


> now tell me after the factory become governmental managed what achievement they had ? name just one to me ? I'll tell you one it managed to take hundreds of million of governmental budget and still not be profitable., you tell me rest .
> its the difference between effective management and ineffective one



There are limits to spoon-feeding everyone with the obvious. Islamic Iran proceeded to boosting the Iranian car industry's meager yearly output of slightly over 150.000 units to more than 1,5 million, introduced domestic types of cars, began exporting automobiles and setting up production facilities on at least three continents etc. The Iranian automotive industry was brought to a completely different level.



Hack-Hook said:


> again wrong date i bring you data from before usa sanction ,



And the EIA never ceased spreading disinformation about the sectorial distribution of Iran's industrial output.



Hack-Hook said:


> but you bring me after sanction data , for that you must thank Obama and Trump for their campaign of *"Make Iran Great again" *not our lazy official who were content on selling oil ,and go to the extent that come on TV and say our strategy is not building refineries , we prefer selling oil and import petroleum



When you find yourself arguing against claims that Obama and Trump are the reason behind the astonishing development of non-oil industries in Iran, you feel like checking whether you've not landed in a circus. Many countries have been sanctioned, few managed to turn it into an opportunity like Iran. Also illegal USA sanctions against Iran's oil industry were initiated much earlier, and experienced a first peak with the 1996 ILSA (D'Amato) act.

The Islamic Republic's principled ideological belief in self-sufficiency has been reflected in the fact that officials and institutions across the board have been stressing the urgency of expanding the non-oil economy day-in day-out for 43 years all over the media and airwaves.

A cursory glance at which sectors, public investments have been directed towards before and after 1979 Islamic Revolution, is sufficient to underscore this general policy reorientation.



Hack-Hook said:


> i don't have those flowery languages , i knew one thing . till Safavid if you wanted to study , you'd have learned science but not only science , you learned Ethics , philosophy , Islamic teaching at the same school and that resulted to a golden age . thanjs to safavid they separated that if you wanted learn something you must go and find a workshop and start do basic works there , there was no Islamic teaching, no philosophy , no Ethics , even there was no physics and mathematics while before Safavid we were ages ahead of European in that field . on other hand if you go to schools you could only learn Hadith and ethics and sadly only reciting what the previous generation did . that lead to stagnation .



Concepts and their handling aren't flowery, they're key to our understanding of the concrete issues and mechanisms at stake. Also, the hawza didn't cease offering classes in certain profane disciplines as subordinate complements to Islamic teachings. As for the increased separation and specialization of disciplines of learning, it has been a global phenomenon over the past centuries.



Hack-Hook said:


> now you can spin it with those flowery words however you like
> by the way even today we have the same problem



I don't see this sort of a problem in the Iranian public education system.



Hack-Hook said:


> just look at governmental companies , tell everything . there is no need for me to say anything



Macro-economic indicators are telling as well.



Hack-Hook said:


> that 1000billion or anything was mainly of lost of opportunities not damage to production equipment



Damage of whatever type eats up resources which otherwise would have gone into more productive activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Who knows how many thousands of Iranian missiles have gotten destroyed last 10 years.


These shipments are probably more on a component level and transfered for assembly. 1000 is also kind of ridiculous number to suggest.



Shawnee said:


> People have different degrees of patience and wisdom.
> 
> I would let people who were able to hold Assad and Yemen to decide how and when to react.
> 
> Their track record in the field has impressed me and I am comfortable with their decisions.


What about when they kill Iranians, and cause sabotage to Iranian infrastructure.



Surenas said:


> All to put the right assets in position for when the real showdown begins.


At which point many myths will be busted, and shocks will be seen around the globe of those who doubted what Iran can be capable of, as of now. This scenario will wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

کی یادش میاد
هیوندای پونی
هییی

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Stryker1982 said:


> Israel is waging full scale air attacks on Syria that we haven't seen probably ever.
> 
> How long will this "strategic patience" last. Until they bomb Tehran?





Blue In Green said:


> That might not even be enough for the "resistance" to respond to Israel in kind.
> 
> It's beginning to become quite tiresome watching these exhausting strikes happen over, and over and over again without any meaningful reprisal other than "we have elected to play our strategic patience card". Syria won't have the ability to repair their airports for much longer if the size, frequency and intensity of these operations increases.
> 
> IRGC should have made a decision to conduct comprehensive, large-scale BM strikes against critical IDF infrastructure long-ago, yet here we are.





TheImmortal said:


> Mowing the grass.
> 
> My question is, how many billions in $$ has Israel blown up/destroyed of Iranian arms in Syria since 2015? 2012?
> 
> Airport strikes dont nearly hurt as much as strikes like on scientific center earlier this month that dealt with missile assembly and production and storage.
> 
> Who knows how many thousands of Iranian missiles have gotten destroyed last 10 years.





Blue In Green said:


> "mowing the grass" what an apt way of putting it lol.
> 
> Yep, these operations are a constant occupational hazard now and utterly routine for IDF. It's begs the question on whether or not IRGC actually has a response plan or want to do something meaningful about them aside from more rhetoric.


This is why I argue in favour of building a huge air force.

They need to wrench eastern and southern syria back from the americans/kurds and the north from the turks/sunnis. Total control of all border crossings is needed, particularly the ones along iraq to freely transfer equipment with air support overhead.

Then and only then can the quneitra front be concentrated upon fully. And that is assuming the sadrists don't get up to their shenanigans again, sabotaging the rear like they tried to do a mere 72 hours ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

waz said:


> Yes my brother;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Floods Emergency | Muslim Hands UK
> 
> 
> Help victims of the Pakistan Floods 2022. Find out more about the emergency and how you can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muslimhands.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Hands are one of the best charities for this. They've been established since 1993, their funds are audited by the UK government, they work in many countries and their founder has been given many awards for his work. I have been giving to them for years and have had my money build many projects the world over.


@waz for the record and to encourage others I’ve donated an immaterial amount that I am able to:

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## jauk

Surenas said:


> Iran isn't suddenly going to change its strategy in Syria because it risks losing face due to Israeli air strikes. Let's be honest, Iran has no overmatch in the Syrian theatre and the domestic forces in the region are intrinsically too weak to put up a fight.
> 
> No other option than to creatively use smoke and mirrors to transport sophisticated weaponry to the likes of Hezbollah and accept the losses that comes with it.
> 
> All to put the right assets in position for when the real showdown begins.


Exactly. As usual the wrong conclusions are made. The right question is: Given we we might know that the Zionist regime’s air attacks in Syria have not garnered quid pro quo responses by the Resistance, why is that the case? Creative and knowledgeable analyses on that question is meaningful. Other emotional comments and conclusions have little value.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> Exactly. As usual the wrong conclusions are made. The right question is: Given we we might know that the Zionist regime’s air attacks in Syria have not garnered quid pro quo responses by the Resistance, why is that the case? Creative and knowledgeable analyses on that question is meaningful. Other emotional comments and conclusions have little value.


This way of thinking as gotten alot of men killed fyi. I get the point. But don't dismiss by saying "emotional". You are trying to belittle something that is actually an issue, and unprecedented.

. As he stated their simply isn't any overmatch in the theater there which is understandable, but Iran has paid a price, we lost many scientists and the lack of appropriate response has lead to more being attacked and the lack of response to this, if thier is none, will continue to lead to higher and higher prices being paid, with more and more attacks and more serious attacks.

When Assad air defense and airports are destroyed, next his bases will be attacked, his helicopters, up until the point where they are so weak, they've primed him for a decapitation strike and the passivity has lead to this event. In the very best case they are preparing for a war with Hezbollah and with this, they are free to do all the strikes they want until the right conditions are setup.

While the response may not need to be Israel, someone needs to pay a price for it. 3 rockets won't do.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527791170994184195

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> This way of thinking as gotten alot of men killed fyi. I get the point. But don't dismiss by saying "emotional". You are trying to belittle something that is actually an issue, and unprecedented.
> 
> . As he stated their simply isn't any overmatch in the theater there which is understandable, but Iran has paid a price, we lost many scientists and the lack of appropriate response has lead to more being attacked and the lack of response to this, if thier is none, will continue to lead to higher and higher prices being paid, with more and more attacks and more serious attacks.
> 
> When Assad air defense and airports are destroyed, next his bases will be attacked, his helicopters, up until the point where they are so weak, they've primed him for a decapitation strike and the passivity has lead to this event. In the very best case they are preparing for a war with Hezbollah and with this, they are free to do all the strikes they want until the right conditions are setup.
> 
> While the response may not need to be Israel, someone needs to pay a price for it. 3 rockets won't do.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527791170994184195


You entirely miss the thrust of my post. Read again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> You entirely miss the thrust of my post. Read again.


Didnt notice that was a question bro. But I think Surenas in a way already answered that. As long as their end goal is being done, the interruptions and damage in the process is just the cost of business. I think in the mind of the planners, the ends justify the means. The means just might be a bit messy on the way. Syrians deterrence will be restored in the next war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> Didnt notice that was a question bro. But I think Surenas in a way already answered that. As long as their end goal is being done, the interruptions and damage in the process is just the cost of business. I think in the mind of the planners, the ends justify the means.


Ergo my first word in my response to him: ‘Exactly’. Ergo my point remains.


----------



## sha ah

Taliban display Soviet-era Scud missiles during military parade in Kabul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Taliban display Soviet-era Scud missiles during military parade in Kabul


No way that they work.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Mehdipersian said:


> In shah era, Even in tehran most people lived in worst condition in halabia bad(slums) and old houses in South of tehran.
> This show what was life of other iranians in small cities and vilages and nomadic peoples.
> 
> 
> Life of *%1* of iranian people in shah era.
> Its just a funny propaganda.


There was this Iranian-American I knew who came to Iran when the war against iraq began and volunteered in Sepah.

He told me the Shah had neglected to even build a sewer system in Tehran and that even for the wealthy, the refuse went into an underground dump and accumulated there for years (don't even ask about the poor).

My friend departed this life some years ago. Rooheshan shad, J.K. (his initials).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

waz said:


> Just a little update brothers the piece of $hit @unrequitted_love_suzy has been banned permanently and his IP.


@waz @Khan2727 AKA https://defence.pk/pdf/members/saif-al-arab.167867/ is permanently banned for God knows times too.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> This way of thinking as gotten alot of men killed fyi. I get the point. But don't dismiss by saying "emotional". You are trying to belittle something that is actually an issue, and unprecedented.
> 
> . As he stated their simply isn't any overmatch in the theater there which is understandable, but Iran has paid a price, we lost many scientists and the lack of appropriate response has lead to more being attacked and the lack of response to this, if thier is none, will continue to lead to higher and higher prices being paid, with more and more attacks and more serious attacks.
> 
> When Assad air defense and airports are destroyed, next his bases will be attacked, his helicopters, up until the point where they are so weak, they've primed him for a decapitation strike and the passivity has lead to this event. In the very best case they are preparing for a war with Hezbollah and with this, they are free to do all the strikes they want until the right conditions are setup.
> 
> While the response may not need to be Israel, someone needs to pay a price for it. 3 rockets won't do.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527791170994184195


LOL @ those believing there will be a sudden, magical surprise attack or some kind of grand patience strategy.

Job of the ''resistance'' group is just that, offering resistance to the enemies at all times, whenever they can. It never talked about endless patience or a brilliant surprise attack after some time. That is the take of some desperate people failing to explain the cucking of IRGC by the zionists in Syria and within the mainland itself.

If the IRGC is going to encircle the zionists succesfully, well then it worked but at a heavy price. But one has to understand what Agha has in mind. What is his end strategy regarding the zionists? Encircle Israel and then what? Arm Hezbollah with PGM's as much as possible and then what?

Qods is still not liberated and Palestinians are being oppressed on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> 90% of it was produced in Korea.
> 
> https://www.carsguide.com.au/oversteer/the-hyundai-pony-koreas-first-home-grown-car-71469


The percentage is not important. It's important to see that percentage is consist of what.?



SalarHaqq said:


> Around 50% of its engine was Korean-made, as well as other parts. This statement is substantiated by a valid source.
> 
> We're told around 50 per cent of the Sibal's engine (...) was produced in Korea
> 
> https://www.topgear.com/car-news/classic/meet-first-ever-korean-car


And my source say it was imported from USA by the way 50% is not 100%



SalarHaqq said:


> A private firm whose owner, Khayyami, was in cahoots with the royal court and part of the ruling oligarchy. A private firm which was enjoying monopoly status due to its founder's personal connections to the regime's upper echelons. Conditions of access to the means of production were prohibitive and hinging upon political privilege.
> 
> Also in an highly oil-dependent economy like Iran's in the 1960's and 1970's, the fortunes of virtually every sector of activity will directly depend on oil price fluctuations.


For you everyone with money is oligarch unless his name end in -of or -ov
And no that's not the case by default. 





SalarHaqq said:


> The sole reason they operated that transition is because they disbursed large sums of money to western carmakers. Something every major company in the business at the global scale could have done, provided political green light from neo-colonial patrons. No technical domestic effort was put into acquiring the ability autonomously.


No because they see an opportunity and take it peugeot didn't need that production line and they bought it. 
And if anybody can do that why saipa and iran-khdro under governmental management failed to do that in next 45 years



SalarHaqq said:


> There are limits to spoon-feeding everyone with the obvious. Islamic Iran proceeded to boosting the Iranian car industry's meager yearly output of slightly over 150.000 units to more than 1,5 million, introduced domestic types of cars, began exporting automobiles and setting up production facilities on at least three continents etc. The Iranian automotive industry was brought to a completely different level.


Yes 1.5 milion that by a signature of a clown in white house fall to 300,000
By the way again your comparison on the scale of car production show it is not your Forte. 



SalarHaqq said:


> And the EIA never ceased spreading disinformation about the sectorial distribution of Iran's industrial output.


Bring your data of befor sanctions. 



SalarHaqq said:


> Also illegal USA sanctions against Iran's oil industry were initiated much earlier, and experienced a first peak with the 1996 ILSA (D'Amato) act.


With exception of some difference in detail. Sanction reduced our oil export of around 3.5 million barrel te less than 1 million barrel for a period even 600 thousand barrel. 



SalarHaqq said:


> Concepts and their handling aren't flowery, they're key to our understanding of the concrete issues and mechanisms at stake. Also, the hawza didn't cease offering classes in certain profane disciplines as subordinate complements to Islamic teachings. As for the increased separation and specialization of disciplines of learning, it has been a global phenomenon over the past centuries.


Except the only place for study in Iran was howza and after second half of safavid they stopped offering those lessons. And as a result our industry and health sector declined. 


SalarHaqq said:


> I don't see this sort of a problem in the Iranian public education system.


Except that howza is going its way and university it's own way. 
Except that each 10 year or so they are changing the structure of education system and then go and decide on what it was before revolution.


----------



## Dariush the Great

in yaroo ''karshenas nezami'' cheghadr koskhole. Mige ke enghadr ghodratmandim ke esraeil jorat nemikone ke havapeyma gheyr nezami ma ro bezane 

yani bayad be in IQ shashid.

Mardake aldang, mage esraeil miad aabroo khodesh ro bebare va ejaze propaganda be doshmanaanesh bede ba sarneguni yek havapeymayi gheyre nezami?

Esrail vaghean khosh shanse ba doshmanaane ablahi mesle in joonevarha. dar otaaghe amaliyat va fekr esraeiliha cheghadr be inha mikhandan, khoda midoone 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565072832526163970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

This morning, Ukrainian commandos trained by Mi6, attempted to cross the Dnipro river with speedboats. Their goal was to seize the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant before the IAEA inspectors could reach it today. The Russians deployed tanks, helicopters and special forces.

Several of the speed boats were blown out of the water while some Ukrainian commandos made it on shore and took shelter in nearby buildings. The Russians engaged them in fire fights and in the end all the saboteurs were either killed, badly injured or captured. Sounds like something out of Hollywood. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> in yaroo ''karshenas nezami'' cheghadr koskhole. Mige ke enghadr ghodratmandim ke esraeil jorat nemikone ke havapeyma gheyr nezami ma ro bezane
> 
> yani bayad be in IQ shashid.
> 
> Mardake aldang, mage esraeil miad aabroo khodesh ro bebare va ejaze propaganda be doshmanaanesh bede ba sarneguni yek havapeymayi gheyre nezami?
> 
> Esrail vaghean khosh shanse ba doshmanaane ablahi mesle in joonevarha. dar otaaghe amaliyat va fekr esraeiliha cheghadr be inha mikhandan, khoda midoone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565072832526163970


Surely, that is the most retarded tweet of all time, it is quite embarrassing. We truley have many brainless people that embarrass the image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> in yaroo ''karshenas nezami'' cheghadr koskhole. Mige ke enghadr ghodratmandim ke esraeil jorat nemikone ke havapeyma gheyr nezami ma ro bezane
> 
> yani bayad be in IQ shashid.
> 
> Mardake aldang, mage esraeil miad aabroo khodesh ro bebare va ejaze propaganda be doshmanaanesh bede ba sarneguni yek havapeymayi gheyre nezami?
> 
> Esrail vaghean khosh shanse ba doshmanaane ablahi mesle in joonevarha. dar otaaghe amaliyat va fekr esraeiliha cheghadr be inha mikhandan, khoda midoone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565072832526163970


Enghadr baram tweet-esh ajib hast nemidoonam dare maskhare mikone ya jeddi mige

Albate az kesani ke shabe hamle goftan 200 nezami amrikayee koshte shodan chand hafte bad goftan ma namard nistim ke bigonaha ro bokoshim dige che entezari dari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Enghadr baram tweet-esh ajib hast nemidoonam dare maskhare mikone ya jeddi mige
> 
> Albate az kesani ke shabe hamle goftan 200 nezami amrikayee koshte shodan chand hafte bad goftan ma namard nistim ke bigonaha ro bokoshim dige che entezari dari


Unfortunately , ma ba in low IQ adamha ghati hastim haha, we have to live with them.

Ahmagh bodaneshoon abero militarist haye Irani ro mibaran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565399561916583936
Imao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> The percentage is not important.



You claimed none of its parts were produced in Korea, which was factually incorrect.



Hack-Hook said:


> It's important to see that percentage is consist of what.?



Whatever it consisted of had much greater input of domestic engineering than the Peykan ever did (none at all in Peykan's case before the Revolution).



Hack-Hook said:


> And my source say it was imported from USA by the way 50% is not 100%



My source says around half of it was made in Korea, and 50% is more than Iran's 0% at that time.



Hack-Hook said:


> For you everyone with money is oligarch unless his name end in -of or -ov



...says a person who will happily reference zionist and USA regime propaganda to deny the achievements of Islamic Iran and the Resistance, while attributing fictive prowess to the zionist- and American-puppet regime of the shah.



Hack-Hook said:


> And no that's not the case by default.



It is as a general rule.



Hack-Hook said:


> No because they see an opportunity and take it peugeot didn't need that production line and they bought it.
> And if anybody can do that why saipa and iran-khdro under governmental management failed to do that in next 45 years



This doesn't invalidate what I explained. Iran National's acquisition of a production license involved no self-reliant technical effort. Not everyone does it because not everyone is authorized by imperialist powers but more importantly because not everyone sees that much of an advantage to such a strategy. The subsequent success of south Korea's automotive industry would go on to vindicate that approach.



Hack-Hook said:


> Yes 1.5 milion that by a signature of a clown in white house fall to 300,000



Doesn't explain the massive rise of Iran's non-oil industrial output.



Hack-Hook said:


> By the way again your comparison on the scale of car production show it is not your Forte.



Industrial policy is the Islamic Republic's forte. Iran was transformed from an entirely oil-dependent economy into an industrial powerhouse following the 1979 Islamic Revolution, thanks to its ideological bent towards self-sufficiency.



Hack-Hook said:


> Bring your data of befor sanctions.



Sanctions against Iran were first imposed in 1979.

Islamic Iran's successful transition towards a less oil dependent economy bore visible fruit a very long time before Trump. In the early 2000's already, the share of oil revenues in Iran's government budget had dropped below 50%, an enormous feat on its own. 

Iran's move away from oil dependency has nothing to do with Trump-era sanctions as it precedes those by decades.



Hack-Hook said:


> With exception of some difference in detail. Sanction reduced our oil export of around 3.5 million barrel te less than 1 million barrel for a period even 600 thousand barrel.



But Iran's economy did not shrink, let alone by a factor of 3,5 or 5,83. That's because of the Islamic Republic's sound marco-economic management, in particular its industrial policy which led to a several-fold increase of Iranian non-oil industrial production.



Hack-Hook said:


> Except the only place for study in Iran was howza and after second half of safavid they stopped offering those lessons. And as a result our industry and health sector declined.



The teaching of profane disciplines wasn't outright eradicated by authorities.



Hack-Hook said:


> Except that each 10 year or so they are changing the structure of education system and then go and decide on what it was before revolution.



Iran's education system has been highly successful after the Islamic Revolution, as shown by Iran's emergence as an independent industrial power, but also by Iran's ranking in academic research, by the continuous stream of prizes Iranian pupils and students have won in international competitions as well as by the academic awards received by Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Quick reminder serving to counter the obsessive advocacy of a savage market economy by liberals: the history Japan's industrialization and economic development. Indeed, academic research and especially the seminal work by Chalmers Johnson, co-founder and former president of the Japan Research Institute in the USA, showed how Japan's economic success relied on state intervention in the economy, on governmental regulation and not on unmitigated liberalization of markets. Johnson demonstrates how the so-called Japanese miracle can be explained only by the role of the bureaucracy, in particular the famous Ministry for International Trade and Industry (MITI).

This nicely debunks the neo-liberal contention that any restriction to the freedom of markets will prevent development. For developing economies including Iran, the lesson from Johnson's outstanding work is that the economy must continue to be state-guided, its management cannot and should not be abandoned to actors from the private sector alone. Also proactive industrial policy will have to remain a decisive feature of governmental regulation of the economy.

This book is a highly recommended read:








_The focus of this book is on the Japanese economic bureaucracy, particularly on the famous Ministry of International Trade and Industry (MITI), as the leading state actor in the economy. Although MITI was not the only important agent affecting the economy, nor was the state as a whole always predominant, I do not want to be overly modest about the importance of this subject. The particular speed, form, and consequences of Japanese economic growth are not intelligible without reference to the contributions of MITI. Collaboration between the state and big business has long been acknowledged as the defining characteristic of the Japanese economic system, but for too long the state's role in this collaboration has been either condemned as overweening or dismissed as merely supportive, without anyone's ever analyzing the matter.

The history of MITI is central to the economic and political history of modern Japan. Equally important, however, the methods and achievements of the Japanese economic bureaucracy are central to the continuing debate between advocates of the communist-type command economies and advocates of the Western-type mixed market economies. The fully bureaucratized command economies misallocate resources and stifle initiative; in order to function at all, they must lock up their populations behind iron curtains or other more or less impermeable barriers. The mixed market economies struggle to find ways to intrude politically determined priorities into their market systems without catching a bad case of the "English disease" or being frustrated by the American-type legal sprawl. The Japanese, of course, do not have all the answers. But given the fact that virtually all solutions to any of the critical problems of the late twentieth century—energy supply, environmental protection, technological innovation, and so forth—involve an expansion of official bureaucracy, the particular Japanese priorities and procedures are instructive. At the very least they should forewarn a foreign observer that the Japanese achievements were not won without a price being paid._









MITI and the Japanese Miracle


The focus of this book is on the Japanese economic bureaucracy, particularly on the famous Ministry of International Trade and Industry (...



www.goodreads.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> This is why I argue in favour of building a huge air force.
> 
> They need to wrench eastern and southern syria back from the americans/kurds and the north from the turks/sunnis. Total control of all border crossings is needed, particularly the ones along iraq to freely transfer equipment with air support overhead.
> 
> Then and only then can the quneitra front be concentrated upon fully. And that is assuming the sadrists don't get up to their shenanigans again, sabotaging the rear like they tried to do a mere 72 hours ago.



I've been operating under the assumption that, whilst Iran has the overwhelming military capability of hitting Israel till it cries bloody-Mary. There seems to be a political impasse domestically that has hampered respective branches of the armed forces from being allowed to do their sworn task. Can't say whether or not this stems from fear of reprisal from CIA/MOSSAD trained hit squads (or actual CIA/MOSSAD agents) going after key Iranian military/government personal once hostilities truly get underway or other reasons like not wanting to ruin their JCPOA progress or losing any commensurate societal status given to them by current positions (or something to that effect). Maybe there is fear of even further geopolitical backlash, although that is a far-cry given that the Islamic Republic is already seen a pariah.

IRGC AEROSPACE missile forces should have launched MANY BM raids on critical IDF assets more than half a decade ago but the best we got are:
- some assassinations in Israel (grain of salt)
- an MLRS attack on an Intel base in Israel (supposedly)
- continued drone infiltration into Israel (good progress)
- continued support to Palestinian resistance groups (idk if this is a lost cause or not)
- an apparent ongoing Iranian lead effort to gather information in Israel itself as realized by multiple accounts of Israelis being arrest for spying on I.R.I's behalf (impressive)
- Operations against Israeli assets in Azerbaijan (supposedly)
- Complete obliteration of an Mossad/Israeli linked safe-house/asset in Erbil (the most significant show of force from Iran to date)

But in my opinion, it's not enough. If Iranian planners are indeed trying to wait for the most opportune time in order to launch a surprise attack of immense proportions. I hope they know that there is a point of no-return when it comes to the stability of Syria/Lebabon if IDF chooses to dramatically increase its strike campaign. This "shadow war" is turning out to be really hard for those of us who keep trying to defend (or make sense out of) Iran because, on the surface. It would seem like Iran is just taking it not dishing it back although it does do a lot in return just not where it would count I guess depending on your perspective.

Well... now that my rant is over. I hope everyone is doing well, I haven't been compelled to post as much lately since all this talk of war, espionage and geopolitical shenanigans has really drained me over the course of 11 years. I think I'll post every now and then but most likely I won't be as frequent as I used to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565399561916583936
> Imao



US Mid Term elections coming up in Nov. this is too sensitive of an issue. Negotiations Might get kicked into Q1 2023.

Key date will be IAEA governors meeting on Sept 12th and if they vote to censure Iran or something usually Iran does something in retaliation (nuclear advancement wise)


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Whatever it consisted of had much greater input of domestic engineering than the Peykan ever did (none at all in Peykan's case before the Revolution).


if you say so , mr. grass is greener on the other side


SalarHaqq said:


> My source says around half of it was made in Korea, and 50% is more than Iran's 0% at that time.


and i didn't compare 60s but late 70s


SalarHaqq said:


> Says the person who will happily reference zionist and USA regime propaganda to deny the achievements of Islamic Iran and the Resistance, while attributing fictive prowess to the zionist- and American-puppet regime of the shah.


say the person who wont provide data for before sanctions and is happy to apply the data of the times after it to the time before it
and the person who systematically deny anything private sector achieved before revolution and can't see damages that government management did after it.


SalarHaqq said:


> It is as a general rule.


its not


SalarHaqq said:


> This doesn't invalidate what I explained. Iran National's acquisition of a production license involved no self-reliant technical effort. Not everyone does it because not everyone is authorized by imperialist powers but more importantly because not everyone sees that much of an advantage to such a strategy. The subsequent success of south Korea's automotive industry would go on to vindicate that approach.


that exactly is TOT, they transfered the technology to produce car engine to iran , had Iran-Khodro or saipa did such thing in next 45 years ?
and south korea advanced because government didn't start mismanage the car industry and as result make it a joke


SalarHaqq said:


> Doesn't explain the massive rise of Iran's non-oil industrial output.


by exporting what and when and you know going to deny after the sanction the output of iran car industry reduced dramatically
As of 2015, 60% of auto spare parts in the Iranian market are imported from foreign countries.Most cars are produced in Iran under licence from foreign manufacturers and it depends on them for critical imports, ranging from pistons, cylinder heads, valves, starters, alternators, airbags to computer chips (incl. engine control units and sensors).

the only achievement saipa and Iran khodro had is each several year they pay a German company to design an engine for them and then show it as domestic and national engine , while they rely on foreign parts to built those engines



SalarHaqq said:


> Industrial policy is the Islamic Republic's forte.


don't make joke .


SalarHaqq said:


> Iran was transformed from an entirely oil-dependent economy into an industrial powerhouse following the 1979 Islamic Revolution, thanks to its ideological bent towards self-sufficiency.


yeah sure thanks to make Iran great again campaign of Obama and the orange clown

longest member of cabinet in Islamic republic is someone who went on Television and said , building refineries is not our strategy , we prefer to export oil and import petroleum .


SalarHaqq said:


> Sanctions against Iran were first imposed in 1979.


don't play with word for me, keep that for a person who buy it
bring data before 2nd year of 2nd term of Ahmadi-nejad can i be more precise than that ?


SalarHaqq said:


> Trump. In the early 2000's already, the share of oil revenues in Iran's government budget had dropped below 50%, an enormous feat on its own.


bring data not empty promises , that 50% was promises each year was made and each year didn\t happened and resulted in budget deficit and government make loan of central bank (as they taught central bank is their piggy bank) and for that minting money and make the disaster we have right now


SalarHaqq said:


> But Iran's economy did not shrink, let alone by a factor of 3,5 or 5,83. That's because of the Islamic Republic's sound marco-economic management, in particular its industrial policy which led to a several-fold increase of Iranian non-oil industrial production.


wonder of not including inflation in data , and gave a 42000 rial Dollar to IMF . the law say they must abandon that 42000 Rial dollar , why they don't do so and give that and gave that nonsense rate to IMF each year instead the actual one which is here
بازار متشکل ارز ایران
which is updated each 15 min and as i write it is 287300 rial so if you want to talk divide the nonsense number here to 6.85





which will be 248 milliard , then make those claims about economy


SalarHaqq said:


> The teaching of profane disciplines wasn't outright eradicated by authorities.


they were wiser to ban that ,outright , they just throw teachers out of the schools


SalarHaqq said:


> Iran's education system has been highly successful after the Islamic Revolution, as shown by Iran's emergence as an independent industrial power, but also by Iran's ranking in academic research, by the continuous stream of prizes Iranian pupils and students have won in international competitions as well as by the academic awards received by Iranians.


again the sales pitch , if its so successful why they changed it every 10 years and then they decided its better to be like what was before the revolution


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Blue In Green said:


> I've been operating under the assumption that, whilst Iran has the overwhelming military capability of hitting Israel till it cries bloody-Mary. There seems to be a political impasse domestically that has hampered respective branches of the armed forces from being allowed to do their sworn task. Can't say whether or not this stems from fear of reprisal from CIA/MOSSAD trained hit squads (or actual CIA/MOSSAD agents) going after key Iranian military/government personal once hostilities truly get underway or other reasons like not wanting to ruin their JCPOA progress or losing any commensurate societal status given to them by current positions (or something to that effect). Maybe there is fear of even further geopolitical backlash, although that is a far-cry given that the Islamic Republic is already seen a pariah.
> 
> IRGC AEROSPACE missile forces should have launched MANY BM raids on critical IDF assets more than half a decade ago but the best we got are:
> - some assassinations in Israel (grain of salt)
> - an MLRS attack on an Intel base in Israel (supposedly)
> - continued drone infiltration into Israel (good progress)
> - continued support to Palestinian resistance groups (idk if this is a lost cause or not)
> - an apparent ongoing Iranian lead effort to gather information in Israel itself as realized by multiple accounts of Israelis being arrest for spying on I.R.I's behalf (impressive)
> - Operations against Israeli assets in Azerbaijan (supposedly)
> - Complete obliteration of an Mossad/Israeli linked safe-house/asset in Erbil (the most significant show of force from Iran to date)
> 
> But in my opinion, it's not enough. If Iranian planners are indeed trying to wait for the most opportune time in order to launch a surprise attack of immense proportions. I hope they know that there is a point of no-return when it comes to the stability of Syria/Lebabon if IDF chooses to dramatically increase its strike campaign. This "shadow war" is turning out to be really hard for those of us who keep trying to defend (or make sense out of) Iran because, on the surface. It would seem like Iran is just taking it not dishing it back although it does do a lot in return just not where it would count I guess depending on your perspective.
> 
> Well... now that my rant is over. I hope everyone is doing well, I haven't been compelled to post as much lately since all this talk of war, espionage and geopolitical shenanigans has really drained me over the course of 11 years. I think I'll post every now and then but most likely I won't be as frequent as I used to be.


I blame much of the current situation on rouhani and some on ahmadinejad. From what I know, rouhani wouldn't even send timely funds to Khatam-ol-Anbiya Central HQ which hobbled the armed forces, plus the space program bureau almost closed. Ahmadinejad purposely sabotaged everything just to create conditions ripe for his return in future.

By now, Iran should have been on par with turkey conventionally, with added bonuses of satellite reconnaissance. That and it should have created a banking framework to circumvent sanctions and strengthen it's partnership with post-soviet states like Belarus, kazakhstan, turkmenistan etc. to pressure the russians.

In the past, I said I support the Revolution 80% and criticize 20% of it's outcomes. One thing I hate is it's establishment of a democratic system, precisely since it allows scumbags like this to worm their way into power and Iranians (who are largely hedonists with a lack of self-control) happily carry them to power.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565629307866808320


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> if you say so , mr. grass is greener on the other side



Prior to the Islamic Revolution the grass wasn't exactly green in Iran, it was wilted.



Hack-Hook said:


> and i didn't compare 60s but late 70s



You were addressing the issue of a 1950's Korean automobile.



Hack-Hook said:


> say the person who wont provide data for before sanctions and is happy to apply the data of the times after it to the time before it
> and the person who systematically deny anything private sector achieved before revolution and can't see damages that government management did after it.



I did provide an early 2000's figure, in addition to reminding a general fact about the development of Iran's non-oil industries.

Yeah, a strict monopoly with direct links to the upper echelons of power is such a representative archetype of private sector economics... what a joke.



Hack-Hook said:


> its not



Of course it is, and it's quite an uninformed thing to deny it.



Hack-Hook said:


> that exactly is TOT, they transfered the technology to produce car engine to iran , had Iran-Khodro or saipa did such thing in next 45 years ?
> and south korea advanced because government didn't start mismanage the car industry and as result make it a joke



Domestic acquisition of technology is more valuable than transfer of technology, which hinges upon the supplier's whim.

South Korea advanced because they opted for an export-substitution strategy.



Hack-Hook said:


> by exporting what and when and you know going to deny after the sanction the output of iran car industry reduced dramatically



Changes nothing to the fact that the non-oil industries developed steadily after 1979. Numerous non-oil industries did not record any significant production setback after Trump-era sanctions, with many of them continuing on the path of expansion.

Also, I thought sanctions are favoring non-oil activities in the overall balance of Iranian industries, and that this is the "only reason" for these activities having a greater share now? So which is it?



Hack-Hook said:


> As of 2015, 60% of auto spare parts in the Iranian market are imported from foreign countries.Most cars are produced in Iran under licence from foreign manufacturers and it depends on them for critical imports, ranging from pistons, cylinder heads, valves, starters, alternators, airbags to computer chips (incl. engine control units and sensors).



Iran has her own brands today, as opposed to pre-Revolution days. The previous regime was incapable of such an advancement and was fundamentally dependent upon on its western patrons.

Iran today is producing roughly six times the number of automobiles that she did in 1978. Cars on offer are far more diversified compared to the shah era, when only a single type was being more or less mass-produced. It's easy to boast about autonomy when the production rate is low and confined to a single item, and when indigenization is a result of paying foreign companies to set up a production line, with no domestic effort done to reach that goal. No such thing would have been possible if Iran was manufacturing cars in similar volumes as today.



Hack-Hook said:


> don't make joke .



I'm stating facts, as opposed to the Manoto- / Saudi International-style spin I'm offered to read.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah sure thanks to make Iran great again campaign of Obama and the orange clown
> 
> longest member of cabinet in Islamic republic is someone who went on Television and said , building refineries is not our strategy , we prefer to export oil and import petroleum .



Thanks to the Islamic Republic's successful development policies and nothing else.

Nobody gives a damn hoot about some isolated voice (probably a reformist to boot, nostalgic as they are of pre-revolutionary conditions of subservience to the west) totally unrepresentative not only of what virtually every other official has been declaring for the past 43 years, but also of Iran's actual policy. I can fill a hundred pages with statements to the contrary, and you know it. Kindly cease turning historic reality upside down in such a brazen manner.



Hack-Hook said:


> don't play with word for me, keep that for a person who buy it



Illegal sanctions were first imposed in 1979 and they accumulated on a yearly basis, cope with it.



Hack-Hook said:


> bring data before 2nd year of 2nd term of Ahmadi-nejad can i be more precise than that ?
> 
> bring data not empty promises , that 50% was promises each year was made and each year didn\t happened and resulted in budget deficit and government make loan of central bank (as they taught central bank is their piggy bank) and for that minting money and make the disaster we have right now



Visibly, you do not really know what you're talking about. The share of oil revenues in Iran's budget dropped beneath 50% in the early 2000's.

Furthermore, it's not a matter of non-oil industries gaining a bigger share simply because Iranian oil exports were sanctioned, but of non-oil production increasing in an of itself. Indeed, Iranian non-oil industries have grown continuously since 1979. To claim they had remained stagnant until four years ago would simply smack of ignorance.



Hack-Hook said:


> wonder of not including inflation in data , and gave a 42000 rial Dollar to IMF . the law say they must abandon that 42000 Rial dollar , why they don't do so and give that and gave that nonsense rate to IMF each year instead the actual one which is here
> بازار متشکل ارز ایران
> which is updated each 15 min and as i write it is 287300 rial so if you want to talk divide the nonsense number here to 6.85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which will be 248 milliard , then make those claims about economy



This has been addressed at length in the appropriate thread, no need to run in circles. Moreover, a forum user made a detailed demonstration by examining the output of numerous industrial sectors in Iran and arrived at the conclusion that the IMF figures are more realistic than the World Bank ones. So kindly don't waste time with faulty ramblings like these.



Hack-Hook said:


> they were wiser to ban that ,outright , they just throw teachers out of the schools



The teaching of profane disciplines wasn't interrupted.



Hack-Hook said:


> again the sales pitch , if its so successful why they changed it every 10 years and then they decided its better to be like what was before the revolution



Facts are facts, even if the tremendous success they reflect on the Islamic Republic's part isn't to your liking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Houthi military parade where they showcase anti ship ballistic missiles, drones, tanks, armored vehicles, technicals and more






details





__





Loading…






southfront.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

#jcpoa
#energy crisis

Time is up. Too late to get relief from a deal in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Prior to the Islamic Revolution the grass wasn't exactly green in Iran, it was wilted.


you don't let me close my mouth , Gaze on your ideal society and praise it more . 25% of GNP come from prostitution for USA force in 60s and 70s


> The Second Republic viewed prostitution as something of a necessity.[62] Starting in the 1960s, an official organized system was established to provide the U.S. military men with entertainment and leisure that fulfilled their sexual fantasies, such as peep shows and strip clubs.[35] Lawmakers of the National Assembly urged the South Korean government to train a supply of prostitutes for allied soldiers to prevent them from spending their dollars in Japan.[62] Lee Seung-u, the deputy home minister, gave a response to the National Assembly that the government had made some improvements in the "Supply of Prostitutes" for American soldiers.[62] These camptowns existed as a site for the American GIs R&R.
> 
> Park Chung-hee, who ruled South Korea during the 1960s and 1970s, and the father of the former president Park Geun-hye, encouraged the sex industry in order to generate revenue, particularly from the U.S. military.[65] Park seized power in the May 16 coup, and immediately enforced two core laws.[66] The first was the prostitution prevention law, which excluded "camp towns" from the governmental crackdown on prostitution; the second was the tourism promotion law, which designated camp towns as special tourism districts.[66]
> 
> During the 1960s, prostitutions and other related businesses generated nearly 25% of the South Korean GNP.[67] In 1962, 20,000 comfort women were registered.[1] The prostitutes attended classes sponsored by their government in English and etiquette to help them sell more effectively.[68] They were praised as "dollar-earning patriots" or "true patriots" by the South Korean government.[37][65][68] In the 1970s one junior high school teacher told his students that "The prostitutes who sell their bodies to the U.S. military are true patriots. Their dollars earned greatly contributes to our national economy. Don't talk behind their back that they are western princesses or U.N. madams."[22]





SalarHaqq said:


> You were addressing the issue of a 1950's Korean automobile.


you brought that up and concluded because they start sooner , they must be more advance , i pointed out no we start later but at faster pace and in 78 we were ahead of them , by the way non of the car you mentioned designed by Koreans so don't talk about they designed a car .


SalarHaqq said:


> Domestic acquisition of technology is more valuable than transfer of technology, which hinges upon the supplier's whim.
> 
> South Korea advanced because they opted for an export-substitution strategy.


no your metric for advance is totally wrong , first the korean designed nothing foreign companies designed the cars , they just produced the low technological parts and then imported high technology part from west . also quality wise peykan was better than the two car you mentioned and was totally produced inside Iran in 1978


SalarHaqq said:


> South Korea advanced because they opted for an export-substitution strategy.


no because the only intervention of government was law making not taking over the industry and put incompetent manager at the head of the company and those incompetent manager put more incompetent manager down the line and after they **** up the industry take begging bowl and go to government to use oil money to save them.
I can't say Iran automobile industry situation more clear than that.


SalarHaqq said:


> Changes nothing to the fact that the non-oil industries developed steadily after 1979. Numerous non-oil industries did not record any significant production setback after Trump-era sanctions, with many of them continuing on the path of expansion.
> 
> Also, I thought sanctions are favoring non-oil activities in the overall balance of Iranian industries, and that this is the "only reason" for these activities having a greater share now? So which is it?


say someone who is outside iran and think iran actual GDP is 1.7 T $



SalarHaqq said:


> Iran has her own brands now, as opposed to pre-Revolution times. The previous regime was incapable of such an advancement and was fundamentally dependent upon on its western patrons.


the difference is now they import Chinese brands equipment and assemble them in iran and name them Iranian brands , before revolution they just sold them by original brand name when they assembled it


SalarHaqq said:


> Iran today is producing roughly six times the number of automobiles that she did in 1978.


clap for the achievement after 45 year , how many of them completely built in Iran , how many are designed by Iranian . 


SalarHaqq said:


> Illegal sanctions were first imposed in 1979 and they accumulated on a yearly basis, cope with it.


they targeted Iran oil sale and central bank at the second term of Ahmadinejad


SalarHaqq said:


> This has been addressed at length in the appropriate thread, no need to run in circles. Moreover, a forum user made a detailed demonstration by examining the output of numerous industrial sectors in Iran and arrived at the conclusion that the IMF figures are more realistic than the World Bank ones. So kindly don't waste time with faulty ramblings like these.


yeah that member assumed iran do imports maily by 42000 rial Dollar. you are welcome manage to import anything by that.

and a question for you why not central bank figures that i posted instead of 42000rial to imf why not obey the law and get rid of 42000R figure ?
its exactly like how ahmadinejad calculated people purchase power and concluded in his term people purchase power increased despite the inflation


SalarHaqq said:


> The teaching of profane disciplines wasn't interrupted.


yes but the teacher was thrown out of schools . the door and windows of classes were supposed to do the teaching


SalarHaqq said:


> Facts are facts, even if the tremendous success they reflect on the Islamic Republic's part isn't to your liking.


fact is fact that they changed it each 5-10 year then decided the pre-revolution system was better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

در حالیکه هارت و پورت‌های فیک و الکی همچنان برای انتقام از آمریکا باقیست، توان گوشمالی افغانستان رو هم نداریم گویا
من نمی‌دونم مگه اشغال کل هیرمند و هرات و ایجاد بافر چقدر برای کشوری که ادعای قدرت منطقه‌ای داره و طرفداراش حرف از امپراطوری و اقتدار جهانی و اینها می‌زنند باید کار داشته باشه
ترکیه تو سوریه که مراتب مجهزتر از افغانستان هست این کار رو کرد در عراق هم همچنین

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

خانه ملت: عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس اعتقاد دارد متاسفانه شیطنت هایی در مسئله تخصیص حقابه از هیرمند هستیم

فداحسین مالکی با انتقاد از عدم تخصیص حقابه هیرمند به کشورمان از سوی افغانستان، گفت: متاسفانه برای دریافت حقابه کشورمان گرفتار تناقض ها و اختلافات داخلی طالبان هستیم در حالی که مطابق کنوانسیون های بین‌المللی این مهم باید انجام شود

نماینده مردم زاهدان در مجلس شورای اسلامی اظهار کرد: مردم منطقه در شرایط بحرانی قرار دارند و این روزها شاهد خشکسالی و ریزگردها هستیم لذا تخصیص حقابه هیرمند باید فراتر از حوزه دیپلماسی پیگیری شود؛ در واقع ستاد کل نیروهای مسلح باید موضوع حقابه را بررسی کند

وی ادامه داد: متاسفانه شیطنت هایی صورت می گیرد و بعضا نیز عمدا اقداماتی می شود که نشان می دهد صداقتی هم وجود ندارد؛ زیرا بعد از سفر وزیر نیروی کشورمان به افغانستان به عنوان مقام بلندپایه ایران، آب را باز کردند تا به گود زره برود که این اقدام خلاف عرف دیپلماتیک است و آن را بی‌پاسخ نخواهیم گذاشت

این نماینده مردم در مجلس یازدهم افزود: در این راستا رایزنی های متعددی با مقامات طالبان صورت گرفته لذا باید بر اساس قوانین اقدامات لازم را انجام دهند

عضو کمیسیون امنیت ملی و سیاست خارجی مجلس شورای اسلامی خاطرنشان کرد: ادامه این روند مردم را دچار چالش های جدی در حوزه کشاورزی و غیره می کند​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you don't let me close my mouth , Gaze on your ideal society and praise it more . 25% of GNP come from prostitution for USA force in 60s and 70s



A textbook oil-dependent banana state is what Iran used to be under the ousted monarchy, irregardless of how much its supporters will bury their heads in the sand and grasp at straws in a failed attempt to sugar-coat their beloved regime's abysmal record.



Hack-Hook said:


> you brought that up and concluded because they start sooner , they must be more advance , i pointed out no we start later but at faster pace and in 78 we were ahead of them , by the way non of the car you mentioned designed by Koreans so don't talk about they designed a car .



I did not draw such a conclusion, but rather pointed to the fact that they'd been ahead for quite some time already.

The so-called "faster pace" Iran is supposed to have advanced at in the 1970's was a mirage, a PGCC-style procurement policy fuelled by the windfall of the oil crisis, with no self-reliant contribution to speak of. Iran was nowhere industrialized back then, any cherry-picked example you might come up with was but a drop in the bucket considering the crushing weight of the crude oil sector, which was accumulating more than the lion's share of investments.

Neither did I use the phrase 'Korean-designed car', I insisted on two facts:

1) 90% of the Hyundai Pony was manufactured locally.
2) It had greater domestic engineering input than the Peykan ever did prior to 1979.

Now twist and spin it as often as you like, these are unassailable realities.



Hack-Hook said:


> no your metric for advance is totally wrong , first the korean designed nothing foreign companies designed the cars , they just produced the low technological parts and then imported high technology part from west . also quality wise peykan was better than the two car you mentioned and was totally produced inside Iran in 1978



My reference are academic findings by development economists, and it's object is the Korean strategy of export-substitution. Look up the concept. It's by virtue of their focus on exportable goods, starting with simple bicycles and irregardless of how the components initially were sourced, that they gradually climbed the technological ladder. Not by pouring funds into ready-made production lines.

As for your vaunted Peykan and its relatively low key production rate, it amounted to peanuts in Iran's overall economy, which kept remaining desperately dependent on crude oil sales.



Hack-Hook said:


> no because the only intervention of government was law making not taking over the industry and put incompetent manager at the head of the company and those incompetent manager put more incompetent manager down the line and after they **** up the industry take begging bowl and go to government to use oil money to save them.



"Law making" is a vague subterfuge in this context. South Korea emulated the Japanese experience to a significant degree, and Japanese industries were heavily regulated by a burgeoning state bureaucracy in more than a few ways. That and the export-substitution strategy were key to south Korea's success in this area.

Examples of private-sector driven economies which went down the drain and have had nothing to show for in terms of industrialization are literally legion, and go a long way debunking the simplistic dichotomy formulated in the above quote. Moreover, in Iran it was privatization of the automotive industry which resulted in a series of hitherto unseen issues, as perfectly demonstrated in the excellently researched documentary film _Okhtapus_.



Hack-Hook said:


> say someone who is outside iran and think iran actual GDP is 1.7 T $



Because I don't buy into fake narratives western psy-ops departments and their local fifth-columnists are concocting in order to mislead some Iranians back home (and others abroad).



Hack-Hook said:


> the difference is now they import Chinese brands equipment and assemble them in iran and name them Iranian brands , before revolution they just sold them by original brand name when they assembled it



The difference is that there was zero indigenous impulse back then as opposed to now.



Hack-Hook said:


> clap for the achievement after 45 year , how many of them completely built in Iran , how many are designed by Iranian .



There's Iranian design involved, "how much" is a pretty preposterous question to ask when under the former regime whose policies you're praising there was strictly none of it.



Hack-Hook said:


> they targeted Iran oil sale and central bank at the second term of Ahmadinejad



They targeted FDI in Iran's energy sector in 1996.

However as I stressed before, the reason for Iran's progressive shift towards non-oil industries doesn't lie in any of this. Because parallel to the sharp drop in oil exports, non-oil output has risen steadily and massively. Your claim is founded upon the premise of stagnant non-oil industries accompanied by a sanctions-induced reduction of oil sales. This has *not* been the case, and relevant data illustrating the economic boom outside crude oil (such as steel, cement, agriculture, petrochemicals, home appliances, defence industries and many more) is readily available.

It was the deliberate prioritizing of the non-oil economy in terms of public investment and governmental incentives which paved the way towards this historic achievement. And this in turn is stemming from the Islamic Republic's ideological posture as well as from its conception of economic development, which happens to be far removed from the Pahlavi regime's outlook.

This was the state of the Iranian economy as far as the relevance of crude oil exports goes, including in the 1970's - quite aptly published on the Supreme Leader's website dedicated to adolescents (as this sort of information ought not be new to the adults in the room):






And just to set the record straight as to the fact that the Islamic Republic has indeed been defining it as a major goal to reduce the Iranian economy's dependence on oil, let's take a look at some of the declarations from the actual institution in charge of defining policy guidelines, namely the Leadership itself, shall we:




















This is how insistently and how early on the Supreme Leader has been highlighting the necessity to transition away from oil. Far from a passive type of reaction to relatively recent UN sanctions or to Washington's so-called "maximum pressure" policy, this a proactive policy par excellence, rooted in the Islamic Revolution's unshakable belief system we're talking about (ramblings of some random liberal MP notwithstanding).



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah that member assumed iran do imports maily by 42000 rial Dollar. you are welcome manage to import anything by that.





Hack-Hook said:


> and a question for you why not central bank figures that i posted instead of 42000rial to imf why not obey the law and get rid of 42000R figure ?
> its exactly like how ahmadinejad calculated people purchase power and concluded in his term people purchase power increased despite the inflation



The user in question offered a flawless presentation by reviewing production volumes among other things. Your exchange rate interjection doesn't distort the overall picture with regards to domestic manufacturing, all the more so since a lot of what is consumed in Iran is produced domestically. This is no longer the pre-Revolution era when practically every high value added product needed had to be imported.



Hack-Hook said:


> yes but the teacher was thrown out of schools . the door and windows of classes were supposed to do the teaching



Of course. With the advent of Shah Abbas, nothing was taught anywhere in Iran other than theology  . Evil religious obscurantists!



Hack-Hook said:


> fact is fact that they changed it each 5-10 year then decided the pre-revolution system was better



Fact is the success story of the Islamic Republic's education system is a truly longstanding one, and certainly no simple derivative of adopted of pre-revolutionary practices.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Do you think Iran and North Korea are good allies? Russians answer.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> A textbook oil-dependent banana state is what Iran used to be under the ousted monarchy, irregardless of how much its supporters will bury their heads in the sand and grasp at straws in a failed attempt to sugar-coat their beloved regime's abysmal record.


in late 70 living in iran was a lot better than living in s. korea or Turkey no matter how some people want to spin it . go look at your utopia the 60s and 70s korea
at least iran monarch didn come and encourage women to sell themselves to Americans and call the ones who did it patriot , even when the oil price was so low in 60s that the country have serious problem meeting the budget.


SalarHaqq said:


> I did not draw such a conclusion, but rather pointed to the fact that they'd been ahead for quite some time already.


you exactly did that , you can go several page back and read your posts.


SalarHaqq said:


> 2) It had greater domestic engineering input than the Peykan ever did prior to 1979.


it never had any domestic engineering input


SalarHaqq said:


> As for your vaunted Peykan and its relatively low key production rate, it amounted to peanuts in Iran's overall economy, which kept remaining desperately dependent on crude oil sales.


that was a private company what you expect ? and 100+ thousands for iran was not small at all. and beside that .


SalarHaqq said:


> Moreover, in Iran it was privatization of the automotive industry which resulted in a series of hitherto unseen issues, as perfectly demonstrated in the excellently researched documentary film _Okhtapus_.


non of iran big automobile maker are actually private . the real owner (government) is hiding behind of a web of Khosulati companies


SalarHaqq said:


>


talks that never actually materialized till the campaign of make Iran Great again started


SalarHaqq said:


> This is how insistently and how early on the Supreme Leader has been highlighting the necessity to transition away from oil. Far from a passive type of reaction to relatively recent UN sanctions or to Washington's so-called "maximum pressure" policy, this a proactive policy par excellence, rooted in the Islamic Revolution's unshakable belief system we're talking about (ramblings of some random liberal MP notwithstanding).


they never happened have any problem with that go and bring that to the then MPs and Government official , i didn't have any official post.


SalarHaqq said:


> The user in question offered a flawless presentation by reviewing production volumes among other things. Your exchange rate interjection doesn't distort the overall picture with regards to domestic manufacturing, all the more so since a lot of what is consumed in Iran is produced domestically. This is no longer the pre-Revolution era when practically every high value added product needed had to be imported.


yes but his argument was based on a flawed assumption that Iran mainly import good with 4200t dollar


SalarHaqq said:


> Of course. With the advent of Shah Abbas, nothing was taught anywhere in Iran other than theology  . Evil religious obscurantists!


thanks to shah-abbas yes , if you want ed to learn medicine you had to go and fiind a doctor who was willing to teach you , if you wanted to learn how to build a bridge , you must go and learn from a mason . the problem with that is no longer you learn the basic science and you stop at that degree , there won\t be any advancement.
and i never call shah-abbas a religious man , i clearly explained why he did that , it seems you opted not to read it


SalarHaqq said:


> Fact is the success story of the Islamic Republic's education system is a truly longstanding one, and certainly no simple derivative of adopted of pre-revolutionary practices.


yeah the success story of ghalam-chi and such . and the fact remain that they changed educational system each 5-10 year until they decided on pre-revolution educational system wonder what is it that you discuss here , you just need go and ask a teacher and he tell you the exact same thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> Do you think Iran and North Korea are good allies? Russians answer.


well some people must see it, i only say to the people who dream , Dream of Russia, that God wake them up.


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> in late 70 living in iran was a lot better than living in s. korea or Turkey no matter how some people want to spin it . go look at your utopia the 60s and 70s korea
> at least iran monarch didn come and encourage women to sell themselves to Americans and call the ones who did it patriot , even when the oil price was so low in 60s that the country have serious problem meeting the budget.
> 
> you exactly did that , you can go several page back and read your posts.
> 
> it never had any domestic engineering input
> 
> that was a private company what you expect ? and 100+ thousands for iran was not small at all. and beside that .
> 
> non of iran big automobile maker are actually private . the real owner (government) is hiding behind of a web of Khosulati companies
> 
> talks that never actually materialized till the campaign of make Iran Great again started
> 
> they never happened have any problem with that go and bring that to the then MPs and Government official , i didn't have any official post.
> 
> yes but his argument was based on a flawed assumption that Iran mainly import good with 4200t dollar
> 
> thanks to shah-abbas yes , if you want ed to learn medicine you had to go and fiind a doctor who was willing to teach you , if you wanted to learn how to build a bridge , you must go and learn from a mason . the problem with that is no longer you learn the basic science and you stop at that degree , there won\t be any advancement.
> and i never call shah-abbas a religious man , i clearly explained why he did that , it seems you opted not to read it
> 
> yeah the success story of ghalam-chi and such . and the fact remain that they changed educational system each 5-10 year until they decided on pre-revolution educational system wonder what is it that you discuss here , you just need go and ask a teacher and he tell you the exact same thing


@Hack-Hook persisting with his مرغ خوری arguments is humorous. Someone hire him at KFC. His منحرف commentary is exactly why it’s valuable. Iran today is FAR better off than pre revolution—chicken lickin’ good notwithstanding.

😅

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> @Hack-Hook persisting with his مرغ خوری arguments is humorous. Someone hire him at KFC. His منحرف commentary is exactly why it’s valuable. Iran today I s FAR better off than pre revolution—chicken lickin’ good notwithstanding.
> 
> 😅


maybe , but life in south Korea and turkey today's is not comparable with what it was in 70s.
by the way if you think so why not coming here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> well some people must see it, i only say to the people who dream , Dream of Russia, that God wake them up.


That's why I posted it.
Most people here seem to forget that Russians are not our friends, have never been, will never be, and in fact, history wise, they have been one of our worst enemies. And they continue to be indifferent towards us and the public opinion has always been negative about Iran.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> in late 70 living in iran was a lot better than living in s. korea or Turkey no matter how some people want to spin it . go look at your utopia the 60s and 70s korea



 No, you go look at it please. You'd gain more out of it.



Hack-Hook said:


> at least iran monarch didn come and encourage women to sell themselves to Americans and call the ones who did it patriot , even when the oil price was so low in 60s that the country have serious problem meeting the budget.



Don't worry, gun-toting Yankee criminals took their share of Iranian women - for free and by force - at tents they set up in Niru Havayi during their WW2 occupation of our homeland, under the watch of their puppet shah.

Nor were Shahre No or the Laleh-Zar cabarets off limits to American rowdies and drunkards in the "golden 70's".

Oh, did I mention the story of that mighty Imperial Army's general whose wife some US officer "invited" into his limousine in the middle of a reception party in Tehran, her powerless husband (whose mere sight would have ordinary_ mostaz'af_ Iranians shake in fear) lowering his gaze in humiliation? Do I need to elaborate?

Alas, these were the conditions under the US vassal regime you're seemingly bent on sugar-coating.



Hack-Hook said:


> you exactly did that , you can go several page back and read your posts.



Not really. Dare I say it's not the first time you're losing track of the discussion thread.



Hack-Hook said:


> it never had any domestic engineering input



Are you sure?



Hack-Hook said:


> that was a private company what you expect ? and 100+ thousands for iran was not small at all. and beside that .



So what happened to the magnificent "private sector-driven economy" mantra? Not exactly the spotless panacea you've been making it out to be, eh?



Hack-Hook said:


> non of iran big automobile maker are actually private . the real owner (government) is hiding behind of a web of Khosulati companies



The Iran Khodro owners are private individuals. Watch _Okhtapus_. It's made by a young_ arzeshi_ journalist but don't worry,_ bacheye khubie_.



Hack-Hook said:


> talks that never actually materialized till the campaign of make Iran Great again started



Nice backtracking, congrats. Now you went from "the Islamic Republic never believed in diversifying the economy" to "it never materialized until Trump's sanctions".

But that's still wrong. As explained, oil revenues dropped to below 50% of the budget in the early 2000's. Moreover, you appear to be oblivious to the herculean nature of exiting oil dependency. Case in point, very few oil-exporters among developing nations have made it. It's the kind of task which may easily take decades to achieve, if at all.

Last but not least, I debunked the premise of your contention by pointing to the steady rise of non-oil production in Iran. This tendency predates Trump by several decades.



Hack-Hook said:


> they never happened have any problem with that go and bring that to the then MPs and Government official , i didn't have any official post.



They never happened according to some insufficiently informed take perhaps. Reality tells a different story though.



Hack-Hook said:


> yes but his argument was based on a flawed assumption that Iran mainly import good with 4200t dollar



Addressed that. The objection's faulty.



Hack-Hook said:


> thanks to shah-abbas yes , if you want ed to learn medicine you had to go and fiind a doctor who was willing to teach you , if you wanted to learn how to build a bridge , you must go and learn from a mason . the problem with that is no longer you learn the basic science and you stop at that degree , there won\t be any advancement.



The rest of your allegations imply that this story too ought to be taken with a dose of salt, pending further research.



Hack-Hook said:


> and i never call shah-abbas a religious man , i clearly explained why he did that , it seems you opted not to read it



The narrative you've reproduced is scapegoating religious elements, irregardless of their identity. Heard this kind of stuff elsewhere and I'm aware what sort of occult quarters they generally originate from, hence my legitimate circumspection.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah the success story of ghalam-chi and such . and the fact remain that they changed educational system each 5-10 year until they decided on pre-revolution educational system wonder what is it that you discuss here , you just need go and ask a teacher and he tell you the exact same thing



Thanks but no, I'll gladly leave gullible interaction with shahis and other counter-revolutionaries to those interested. For my part, I'll be content with the amply documented success of Islamic Iran's education system across the board and throughout post-revolutionary periods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Do you think Iran and North Korea are good allies? Russians answer.



A look at the source of this piece sheds light on its motivations.

Some other tendentious questions put to Russians by this YouTube channel:

"Why do you think millions of people left Russia?" (Sounds somewhat familiar to me. As in "why do you think millions of people left Iran?")

"Why did we annex Ukrainian regions if it wasn't the goal?" ("Why did we intervene in the region if it wasn't the goal?")

"Do you know how much we spend on the war?" ("Do you know how much we spend on Gaza and Lebanon?")

"Why is our economy so weak?" ("Why is our economy so weak while it was so strong under the shah?" · "Ask our partners at Manoto and Saudi International!")

The common enemy is active in Russia through its liberal fifth column as much as it is Iran through the reformists and company. Both Islamic Iran and Russia tolerate this sort of dissent, whose playbook is as old as it is getting tired: turn Iranians against their cooperation partners (Russia, China) and allies (the Resistance), turn Russians against Iran, China, Belarus etc.

Doesn't make any of it much more credible though, at least to those familiar with NATO and zionist psy-ops / propaganda schemes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Don't worry, the Americans took their share of Iranian women for free during the occupation of Iran in WW2, under the watch of the shah.
> 
> Neither were Shahre-No and the Laleh-Zar cabarets off limits to Americans.
> 
> Oh, did I mention the story of the mighty Imperial Army's general whose wife some US military person stationed in Iran took into his limousine right in the middle of a reception party in Tehran, her powerless husband lowering his gaze in humiliation? Do I need to elaborate?
> 
> Yes, these were normal conditions under the US vassal regime you're trying to sugar-coat


never encouraged by government or head of state go to parliament and say its necessary or call them patriots. something between two adult people and by the way not in ww2 time also it didn't happen on cabaret , but want me post about what they did in Mashhad that let to an uprising and attack on boarding house that housed pilgrims from Iraq 


SalarHaqq said:


> Not really. And it's not the first time you're losing track of the discussion thread.


go back and read what you posted , 


SalarHaqq said:


> It sure did.


say the ones who designed it
When the company wanted to develop their own car, they hired George Turnbull, the former managing director of Austin Morris at British Leyland in 1974.[2] He in turn hired five other top British car engineers, Kenneth Barnett as body designer, engineers John Simpson and Edward Chapman, John Crosthwaite as chassis engineer and Peter Slater as chief development engineer.[3][4] With Turnbull's experience with the Morris Marina,[5] engines and transmissions from Mitsubishi, some parts from the Ford Cortina they were already producing, and a hatchback body styled by Italdesign Giugiaro, they developed the Hyundai Pony.
The Pony was loosely based on both the earlier licence-built Ford Cortinas and the Morris Marina, with former British Leyland engineers being hired by Hyundai to design the car.


SalarHaqq said:


> So what happened to your "private economy" mantra? Not the panacea you've been making it out to be, eh?


nothing , hundreds of private companies not just one , those private companies were profitable and were expanding business before governmental management after it they began loosing money , many went bankrupt.....


SalarHaqq said:


> The Iran Khodro owners are private individuals. Watch _Okhtapus_.


in name only and my source of information is not movies


SalarHaqq said:


> Nice backtracking, congrats. You went from "the Islamic Republic never believed in diversifying the economy" to "muh, it never materialized until Trump's sanctions".


never backtracked anything again if you go one or two page back you see i clearly stated government every year after the war was promissing cut reliance on the oil in budget and failed , they talked again about it next year and again failed , until the campaign f make Iran Great Again by Obama and Trump


SalarHaqq said:


> They never happened in your uninformed take. Reality tells a different story though.


reality is clear in Iran budget in the talks in your post if it happened supreme leader didn't had to talk about it 5 time each year to remains government about it.



SalarHaqq said:


> Addressed that. Your objection's faulty.


yes but with the wrong assumption that iran imports are mainly done by 42000r / Dollar


SalarHaqq said:


> The rest of your allegations imply that this story too ought to be taken with a pinch of salt pending further research.


name one Iranian school that taught those until amirkabir fixed it


SalarHaqq said:


> The narrative you've reproduced is scapegoating religious elements, irregardless of their identity. Heard this sort of stuff elsewhere and know what sot of quarters they generally originate from, hence my circumspection.


only in your mind



SalarHaqq said:


> A brief look at the source of this dubious piece is enough to see through the actual farce it represents.
> 
> Some other tendentious questions put to Russians by this YouTube channel:
> 
> "Why do you think millions of people left Russia?" ("Why do you think millions of people left Iran?")
> 
> "Why did we annex Ukrainian regions if it wasn't the goal?" ("Why did we interfere in regional countries' affairs if it wasn't the goal?")
> 
> "Do you know how much we spend on the war?" ("Do you know how much we spend on Gaza and Lebanon?")
> 
> "Why is our economy so weak?" ("Why is our economy so weak while it was so strong under the shah?" = "Ask our partners Manoto and Saudi International!")
> 
> Enough said. The common enemy is active in Russia through its liberal fifth column as much as it is Iran through the reformists and company. Both Islamic Iran and Russia tolerate this sort of dissent, whose playbook is as old as it is getting tired - turn Iranians against their partners (Russia, China) and allies (the Resistance), turn Russians against Iran and China, Belarus etc. Doesn't make any of it much more credible though, at least to those familiar with NATO and zionist psy-ops / propaganda schemes.


As mr. Khomeyni once said God awaken those who dream of USA , I say to you God awaken who dreams of Russia


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> That's why I posted it.
> Most people here seem to forget that Russians are not our friends, have never been, will never be, and in fact, history wise, they have been one of our worst enemies. And they continue to be indifferent towards us and the public opinion has always been negative about Iran.


I would be careful about casting judgment so quickly, you can find plenty of similar videos of Americans, that make it look like Americans are the dumbest people on the planet, but they infact have alot of smart people.

I would say though, most Russians probably know little of Iran, and perhaps they should start to get better aquatinted. We have had a very bad history with them for centuries but we also can't hold grudges in geopolitics and if we have shared interests, then thats great, if we have conflicting interests, then we must defend our position. I don't have any grudge against them, I am only disappointed that they can have a good friend, but don't see it and may not even see us as equals.

Russian media should promote Iran better, and perhaps promote more tourism opportunities between our countries. This is really down to Russian Media not paying much attention to Iran aside from military dimension. It's hard for any European country to get close to Iran, because we are different, simply. They will always be closer to other European people and it is only logical.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> never encouraged by government or head of state go to parliament and say its necessary or call them patriots. something between two adult people and by the way not in ww2 time also it didn't happen on cabaret , but want me post about what they did in Mashhad that let to an uprising and attack on boarding house that housed pilgrims from Iraq



Ah, so when stories like these are alleged to have occurred in Mashhad by lying CIA bullhorns like RFE/RL, it's a casus belli. But when Yanks are factually involved - with no mainstream media around to make a fuss about it - it suddenly becomes a matter between "free consenting adults"...!

By the way, the same western propaganda sources were simultaneously bombarding our Iraqi brothers with identical gibberish, only that they were substituting "Iraqi pilgrims in Mashhad" with "Iranian pilgrims in Karbala". Does everyone see the pattern? It's clear as day what insidious game was being played here. They're trying to achieve through means of soft war what they failed at militarily in Syria. Namely, to break apart the Resistance Axis by inciting public opinion in each one of its components against the other.

During WW2, military tents at Niru Havayi indeed. Even female Polish refugees weren't spared! And the cabarets they frequented too in the 1970's, you may ask their Iranian business partners of old who used to take western expats on visits there.

"Never encouraged by the government"... but taking place right under the incapable shah regime's nose. A regime which couldn't even protect the _namus_ of its mighty generals. I wonder how they were feeling afterwards, for looking up to and aping their American patrons / role-modern all those years. Then again, some find merit to the "_Man bi-namus hastam_" campaign launched as of late by pro-western folk, isn't it?

I'm not one to whitewash the Korean vassal regime. However this is what you get, in varying shapes or forms, when you're the thumb of US imperialists.



Hack-Hook said:


> say the ones who designed it
> When the company wanted to develop their own car, they hired George Turnbull, the former managing director of Austin Morris at British Leyland in 1974.[2] He in turn hired five other top British car engineers, Kenneth Barnett as body designer, engineers John Simpson and Edward Chapman, John Crosthwaite as chassis engineer and Peter Slater as chief development engineer.[3][4] With Turnbull's experience with the Morris Marina,[5] engines and transmissions from Mitsubishi, some parts from the Ford Cortina they were already producing, and a hatchback body styled by Italdesign Giugiaro, they developed the Hyundai Pony.
> The Pony was loosely based on both the earlier licence-built Ford Cortinas and the Morris Marina, with former British Leyland engineers being hired by Hyundai to design the car.



So other than the above, there are no components to a car?



Hack-Hook said:


> nothing , hundreds of private companies not just one , those private companies were profitable and were expanding business before governmental management after it they began loosing money , many went bankrupt.....



And they still amounted to a drop in the bucket of a wholly oil-dependent economy.

Governmental management however ensured transition towards vastly more diversified economics.



Hack-Hook said:


> in name only and my source of information is not movies



In practice, sir. In practice. My source isn't propaganda either, you know.



Hack-Hook said:


> never backtracked anything again if you go one or two page back you see i clearly stated government every year after the war was promissing cut reliance on the oil in budget and failed , they talked again about it next year and again failed , until the campaign f make Iran Great Again by Obama and Trump



It appears to me you forewent the previously formulated suggestion that there'd been no motivation on the part of the Islamic Republic to move away from oil. Now the gradual expansion of the non-oil sector was initiated decades before Obama and Trump.



Hack-Hook said:


> reality is clear in Iran budget in the talks in your post if it happened supreme leader didn't had to talk about it 5 time each year to remains government about it.



The Supreme Leader has been evoking it over years because it's a colossal and extremely challenging long term endeavour, not something that can be achieved at the flick of a finger.



Hack-Hook said:


> yes but with the wrong assumption that iran imports are mainly done by 42000r / Dollar



Doesn't affect the user's demonstration.



Hack-Hook said:


> name one Iranian school that taught those until amirkabir fixed it



When I'm done looking into it, I'd hope to be able to determine the historiographical ins and outs of the issue, beyond the mere citing of educational establishments.



Hack-Hook said:


> only in your mind



And in the minds of those familiar with the Islamic Republic's feats in this field.



Hack-Hook said:


> As mr. Khomeyni once said God awaken those who dream of USA , I say to you God awaken who dreams of Russia



Highlighting the Supreme Leader's declaration that bilateral ties between Iran and Russia should expand to record levels is synonymous with idealizing Russia? If you say so.




Stryker1982 said:


> Russian media should promote Iran better, and perhaps promote more tourism opportunities between our countries. This is really down to Russian Media not paying much attention to Iran aside from military dimension. It's hard for any European country to get close to Iran, because we are different, simply. They will always be closer to other European people and it is only logical.



That YouTube channel doesn't look to be in line with the Russian government. Probably linked to pro-western, Navalny-style oppositionists. We should keep that in mind when assessing its work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

قصه ما و قصه اصلاح طلبی مدل خاتمی گورباچف

اگر نصف امپراطوریت رو دادی جاش پیتزا هات داری

@Hack-Hook

خاتمی رفت ولی خاتمی چی ها تحت عناوین مختلف در جاهای مختلف کشور مشغول کارند

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> قصه ما و قصه اصلاح طلبی مدل خاتمی گورباچف
> 
> اگر نصف امپراطوریت رو دادی جاش پیتزا هات داری
> 
> @Hack-Hook



The original KFC will be back to Iran too! No more _ashqale Irani,_ to quote Zibakalam. Hooorrrayy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

2nd times the charm ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565706545844916227

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> maybe , but life in south Korea and turkey today's is not comparable with what it was in 70s.
> by the way if you think so why not coming here


Of course it’s nothing like it. It’s far far better than the مزدور و مرده شور و‌ جانیshah regime that was dragging our حیثیت in the dirt so an idiot few can buy chicken and kit Cadillacs. You seem to be hooked on chicken. Someone should throw you a wing and pour buffalo sauce on your argumentation.

And, no, my location on The Islands has little to do with your appetite for wings.
😜

Come on, you’re better than this. Please stop projecting your material unhappiness with the greater good. And you are extremely lucky you’re in country. You have no idea so stop being a whining Iranian and (wo)man up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> So other than the above, there are no components to a car?


in 60s only engine and transmission mattered and the rest was just copied from the american car they were made already .


SalarHaqq said:


> And they still amounted to a drop in the bucket of a wholly oil-dependent economy.
> 
> Governmental management however ensured transition towards vastly more diversified economics.


yeah ensured the profitable ones go bankrupt.


SalarHaqq said:


> The Supreme Leader has been evoking it over years because it's a colossal and extremely challenging long term endeavour, not something that can be achieved at the flick of a finger.


that didn't happened till Make Iran Great again campaign by Obama and trump


SalarHaqq said:


> Doesn't affect the user's demonstration.


on that you are very wrong . it affect the numbers and here we discussing the numbers


Shawnee said:


> قصه ما و قصه اصلاح طلبی مدل خاتمی گورباچف
> 
> اگر نصف امپراطوریت رو دادی جاش پیتزا هات داری
> 
> @Hack-Hook
> 
> خاتمی رفت ولی خاتمی چی ها تحت عناوین مختلف در جاهای مختلف کشور مشغول کارند


as far as i'm aware the one who signed a contract that gave Iran rights away was ahmadi-nejad not khatami
wonder how some people burn of khatami , they could not blame him for corruption or anything .and he even work in politic any more but some people are burning
its right that he was only beautiful talk but still burning smell is not something you can hide


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> Of course it’s nothing like it. It’s far far better than the مزدور و مرده شور و‌ جانیshah regime that was dragging our حیثیت in the dirt so an idiot few can buy chicken and kit Cadillacs. You seem to be hooked on chicken. Someone should throw you a wing and pour buffalo sauce on your argumentation.
> 
> And, no, my location on The Islands has little to do with your appetite for wings.
> 😜
> 
> Come on, you’re better than this. Please stop projecting your material unhappiness with the greater good. And you are extremely lucky you’re in country. You have no idea so stop being a whining Iranian and (wo)man up.


instead of being a clown answer the questions
God also awaken you from dream of Russia


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> in 60s only engine and transmission mattered and the rest was just copied from the american car they were made already .
> 
> yeah ensured the profitable ones go bankrupt.
> 
> that didn't happened till Make Iran Great again campaign by Obama and trump
> 
> on that you are very wrong . it affect the numbers and here we discussing the numbers
> 
> as far as i'm aware the one who signed a contract that gave Iran rights away was ahmadi-nejad not khatami
> wonder how some people burn of khatami , they could not blame him for corruption or anything .and he even work in politic any more but some people are burning
> its right that he was only beautiful talk but still burning smell is not something you can hide


خودشون نمیدزدند میدن اطرافیان براشون بدزدند

مرجان آل آقا که زیر پر و بال مصومه علینژاد رو گرفت از کجا خورد و رفت؟ تشکیلات کماکان زنده خاتمی چی






سه تا پسر خاتمی با کدوم پول آومدن آمریکا؟ پول نوحه خونیش یا منبر رفتنش؟

هیچ وقت این عکس خاتمی برام قابل هضم نبود. امیدوارم روزی خاتمی در کنار اون آخوند نماز جماعت دانشگاهتون امجد گراز رنج این عکس رو بکشند

الاغ اون جمهوری اسلامی که گذاشت پسرهای این خاتمی و امجد و بقیه فرار کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> خودشون نمیدزدند میدن اطرافیان براشون بدزدند
> 
> مرجان آل آقا که زیر پر و بال مصومه علینژاد رو گرفت از کجا خورد و رفت؟ تشکیلات کماکان زنده خاتمی چی


زمان خاتمی اون یک روزنامه نگار بود زمان احمدی نژاد اونرا جاهایی گذاشتن که بتونه اختلاس کنه . و توی لیست محافظه کارها برای نمایندگی مجلس بود​


Shawnee said:


> سه تا پسر خاتمی با کدوم پول آومدن آمریکا؟ پول نوحه خونیش یا منبر رفتنش؟


احتمالا به همون پولی که بچه های چند نفر دیگه اومدن اگر واقعا راست میگید فرار که نکرده همینجاست هر روز صبح میره سر کارش . یرید و بگیریدشو همه پولها را از حلقومش در بیارید​


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> زمان خاتمی اون یک روزنامه نگار بود زمان احمدی نژاد اونرا جاهایی گذاشتن که بتونه اختلاس کنه . و توی لیست محافظه کارها برای نمایندگی مجلس بود
> 
> احتمالا به همون پولی که بچه های چند نفر دیگه اومدن اگر واقعا راست میگید فرار که نکرده همینجاست هر روز صبح میره سر کارش . یرید و بگیریدشو همه پولها را از حلقومش در بیارید​



خودشون نمیدزدند و با واسطه است

پولها رو داده امثال مرجان آل آقا که اونجا زیر پر و بال پسر های خاتمی و امجد گراز و پسرش رو بگیره

امثال مرجان آل آقا چند میلیون دلار با رانت آقایون بردند که زیر پر و بال همه اینها رو بگیرند

اینکه میگم امجد گراز هم به خاطر مشاهدات شخصی مستقیم از این گراز چاپلوس استاد اخلاق طی سالهاست


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> in 60s only engine and transmission mattered and the rest was just copied from the american car they were made already .



South Korea's export-oriented economic strategy started out with goods such as bicycles, produced at internationally competitive rates. Those laughing these initial steps off, are precisely oblivious to the rationale behind Korea's industrialization.

This strategy for a series of reasons wasn't suitable for post-Revolution Iran. However, it doesn't enable us to brush aside actually performing mechanisms appreciated on a case by case basis.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah ensured the profitable ones go bankrupt.
> 
> that didn't happened till Make Iran Great again campaign by Obama and trump



Look, repeating these statements won't take away from their flaw, namely that they stand in contradiction to economic theory as well as to ground realities and data corroborating the theory.

Because your premise by logical necessity, is founded upon one of two following options:

A : The assumption that the Iranian economy's shift towards non-oil production is simply a consequence of reduced income from crude oil sales, consecutive to illegal USA sanctions enacted under Obama and Trump. Not so: parallel to the drop in oil income (production has never reached pre-Revolution levels after 1979 to start with), Iranian non-oil industrial output has registered a steady rise, which the mentioned hypothesis fails to account for.

B : The notion that Iran over a single decade from the early 2010's until this day, has somehow managed to emancipate herself from the burden of oil dependence.

Not possible again.

Understand this theorem stemming from ample academic research into the topic:* you don't get rid of the structural inertia of oil dependence through cursory economic gimmickry* (whether state- or private sector-driven, doesn't make a difference in this regard) - even if confronted with an urgency due to some compelling external factor like oil sanctions. If it were remotely otherwise, each and every exporting nation in the developing world by now would have overcome the Dutch Disease and its constricting effects on the non-oil economy. And if exposed to the sort of sanctions Iran's been subjected to, economic collapse would've been the most probable outcome.

Let me stress further that economic diversification in countries grappling with oil dependency is definitely not a matter of seemingly obvious policy choices, such as massive investment of energy windfall into the non-oil economy for instance. The workings of oil dependency are massively more complex as to allow for any such shortcut fixes, be they pluri-dimensional. Numerous failed strategies of import-substitution and "industrializing industries" in the 1960's and 1970's along with their serial generation of white elephants (Algeria, etc) are a testament to this. Please read up on these questions, including the seminal paper on the Dutch Disease I shared in a previous post.

Had the Islamic Republic somehow achieved in less than ten years what a select few others (if at all) spent around or at least three decades arriving at, then the feat would have been even more astounding than it already is, nay, it would qualify as properly miraculous. This however is not quite how it unfolded. Groundwork had been laid at much earlier points in time, and figures such as the significant cut experienced by the share of oil revenues in the government's budget during the early 2000's (along with other indicators) go to illustrate it.



Hack-Hook said:


> on that you are very wrong . it affect the numbers and here we discussing the numbers



We're discussing production. And the Rial's exchange rate doesn't impact the picture the same way as it would with an ordinary economy not sharing Iran's peculiar characteristics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565460971233083393
Iran playing both sides or is this from captured weapons in Yemen ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565815036852985856


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> خودشون نمیدزدند و با واسطه است
> 
> پولها رو داده امثال مرجان آل آقا که اونجا زیر پر و بال پسر های خاتمی و امجد گراز و پسرش رو بگیره
> 
> امثال مرجان آل آقا چند میلیون دلار با رانت آقایون بردند که زیر پر و بال همه اینها رو بگیرند
> 
> اینکه میگم امجد گراز هم به خاطر مشاهدات شخصی مستقیم از این گراز چاپلوس استاد اخلاق طی سالهاست


say that to Ahmadi-Nejad who gave her such post , khatami didn't give her any post
he was part of Fundamentalist list for Parliament not Reformist


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> say that to Ahmadi-Nejad who gave her such post , khatami didn't give her any post
> he was part of Fundamentalist list for Parliament not Reformist



Really?

Jebhe mosharekat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> Really?
> 
> Jebhe mosharekat
> 
> 
> View attachment 875790
> 
> 
> View attachment 875791


really , you could look at one paragraph lower on that article


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> really , you could look at one paragraph lower on that article



مشارکتی و خاتمی چی و سپس بهاری

درکنار داماد نعمت زاده


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> مشارکتی و خاتمی چی و سپس بهاری
> 
> درکنار داماد نعمت زاده


برو به احمدینژاد جونت اینها را بگو که بهش پستی داد که بتونه این اختلاسها را بکنه زمانی که با اصلاح طلب ها بود از این غلطها که نتونست بکنه از وقتی محافظه کار شد دم در آورد


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565894411166384128

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565610333565231106


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> برو به احمدینژاد جونت اینها را بگو که بهش پستی داد که بتونه این اختلاسها را بکنه زمانی که با اصلاح طلب ها بود از این غلطها که نتونست بکنه از وقتی محافظه کار شد دم در آورد



از روز اول حتی وقتی کلی مرید داشتند حالم از احمدی نژاد و امجد گراز به هم میخورد


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> از روز اول حتی وقتی کلی مرید داشتند حالم از احمدی نژاد و امجد گراز به هم میخورد


بعد از تمام شدن دوره اش همه طرفدارهاش همین را گفتن ولی تا قبل از اون هر کی بهش میگفت بالای چشمت ابرو هست بی بصیرت و ضد انقلاب و جاسوس اسراییل بود​


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> بعد از تمام شدن دوره اش همه طرفدارهاش همین را گفتن ولی تا قبل از اون هر کی بهش میگفت بالای چشمت ابرو هست بی بصیرت و ضد انقلاب و جاسوس اسراییل بود​



من به رفسنجانی رای دادم از درد لا علاجی
از اول وصله کج بود
آخرین رایی که دادم

دوره دومش هم در حمایت میرحسین تو خیابون بودم ولی رای ندادم

تا فهمیدم اون همدانی و سلیمانی که سر دیگه خیابون ما رو میزدن از میرحسین برای ایران بهترن


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

ذات اسراییل خبیث:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565798830938939393

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jauk



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565798830938939393


One benefit of this war for Iran is that Western media have finally admitted that the Iranian defense industry is now a force with global significance. Up to a few years ago they kept saying that Iranian military products were either all photoshopped or imported from Russia and repainted. But today, they are the ones who are claiming that Russia needs Iranian made aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stryker1982

I don't watch him much, but he made a very good video a week ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Explosions Rock US Base In Northeastern Syria Days After Israeli Attack On Aleppo & Damascus​




__





Loading…






southfront.org





*Late on September 3, a series of explosions rocked the US-led coalition Green Village base that is located in al-Omar oil fields in the northeastern Syrian governorate of Deir Ezzor. *


Fire and columns of smoke were reportedly seen rising from the base after the explosions, which were allegedly the result of an indirect fire attack. Coalition drones also flew over al-Omar oil fields and other parts of the southeastern countryside of Deir Ezzor.


The US-led coalition is yet to clarify what exactly happened at the Green Village base. Usually, the coalition acknowledges any attacks on its bases in Syria within 24 hours.

The mysterious explosions came just three days after a large-scale Israeli aerial attack on Syria that targeted the airports of Aleppo and Damascus. The attack wounded five service members and caused considerable material losses.

If confirmed, the attack on the Green Village base could be a response by Iranian-backed forces in Syria to the last wave of Israeli strikes.

A recent report by the New York Times said that Damascus and its allies, who are known as the “Axis of Resistance,” have agreed to respond to Israeli strikes by attacking US bases in Syria.

Iranian-backed forces have already responded to a series of Israeli strikes that hit air defense bases in Tartus and Damascus on August 14 by targeting the US-led coalition garrison in the southeastern Syrian area of al-Tanf with a number of suicide drones on the very next day. However, the drone attack led to a confrontation with the coalition, who responded less than ten days later by striking positions of Iranian-backed forces in Deir Ezzor.

A new attack on one of the coalition bases in Syria is guaranteed to provoke a fierce response from the US, who appears to be determined to deter the Axis of Resistance.

Iraqi airstrike wipes out ISIS base in Hamrin mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565798830938939393



گیر افتاده های مسیر یمن


----------



## aryobarzan

*Sunflower fields of Northern Iran*
Beauty of this country ..wow

*
















*




















*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ashool

QWECXZ said:


> کدوم برنامه مخفی بابا؟
> دل خودتون رو به چرت و پرت خوش کردید
> پونصدتا گزارش از آژانس اطلاعات و آژانس امنیت آمریکا هست که ایران دیگه از ۲۰۰۳ به این ور برنامه عماد (آماد) رو ادامه نداده
> 
> وقت غرب رو تلف کردن؟ بیشتر غرب وقت ما رو داره تلف می‌کنه. ما هستیم که چند صد میلیارد دلار پولمون بلوکه شده و اقتصادمون در حال فروپاشی هست. ایران هست که تحت فشار هست، نه غرب. از توهم بیرون بیاید. تورمی که الان تو غرب هست آرزوی محال هر ایرانی هست این روزها. مردم دارن با تورم رسمی بالای ۵۰ درصد زندگی می‌کنند در حالیکه افزایش حقوق اکثراً زیر ۲۵ درصد بوده. تازه تورم واقعی خیلی بیشتر از تورم رسمی هست
> 
> اصلاً برنامه مخفی هسته‌ای هم گیریم داشته باشیم، با اجرا شدن دوباره برجام باید فاتحه برنامه تجاری / غیرنظامی ایران رو خوند. با ۵ هزار سو توان غنی سازی تو برجام نزدیک ۴۰ سال طول می‌کشه تا سوخت فقط یکسال نیروگاه فعلی بوشهر رو آماده کنیم. یعنی وابستگی کامل به روسیه برای سوخت هسته‌ای
> یعنی چند صد میلیارد دلار ضرر به خاطر تحریم برای در عمل هیچ. یعنی بزرگترین خیانت در تاریخ مدرن ایران. در بهترین حالت ۲ سال ایران رو راه می‌دن تو بازار انرژی تا اثر جنگ روسیه - اوکراین خنثی بشه و کارشون بگذره و بعدش هم مثل سری پیش برجام رو یک طرفه نقض می‌کنند و در آخر هم مثل همیشه ایران مقصر می‌شه. اینی که اگه بار دوم نقض کنند فرقی می‌کنه حرف بچگانه‌ای هست. از همون توهمات دار و دسته روحانی هست که می‌گفتند دستاورد برجام این بود که دروغ غرب رو برملا کرد. اگه قرار به این‌ها بود قذافی قبلاً این کار رو کرده بود
> 
> اگه برجام احیا بشه من حتی یک درصد هم شک نخواهم داشت که جمهوری اسلامی دست نشونده کشورهای خارجی برای بالا کشیدن پول مردم ایران و عقب نگه داشتن ایران هست. الان دیگه ترکیه و عربستان و امارات هم دارن برنامه موشکی و هسته‌ای راه می‌اندازن. ما اگه درجا بزنیم خیلی زود از همشون عقب می‌افتیم. همین الانش هم داره دیر می‌شه وای به حال اینکه برجام احیا بشه دوباره​


 Plz 🙏 dont see mano to and saudi international to mach ok you brain is hanging

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565798830938939393



To be honest, this is about the easiest thing to fake (a printed sheet of paper). Or could be Iranian made munitions stolen by the US in Iraq or on their way to Yemen. At any rate, it offers no evidence that Iran supplied them to Ukrainian forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> گیر افتاده های مسیر یمن


in 2022?



SalarHaqq said:


> To be honest, this is about the easiest thing to fake. Or could be Iranian made munitions stolen by the US in Iraq or on their way to Yemen. At any rate, it offers no evidence that Iran supplied them to Ukrainian forces.


iran filled black markets of Africa and middle east with these types of weapon , these are part of our 500+ million dollar military export to those countries . you didn't expect those weapons don't reach other markets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

SalarHaqq said:


> To be honest, this is about the easiest thing to fake (a printed sheet of paper). Or could be Iranian made munitions stolen by the US in Iraq or on their way to Yemen. At any rate, it offers no evidence that Iran supplied them to Ukrainian forces.



I don’t think anyone thinks they supplied Ukraine arms directly including the person who tweeted (if you read the rest of the tweets).

Iran like many other countries sells to international arms dealers. Arms end up where they end up due to supply and demand and reselling.

Captured Iranian arms are transferred to foreign intelligence services to be sold away in external conflicts with plausible deniability.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566540041211478019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

چه کسی مسوول این بی کفایتی استراتژیک ه

@Hack-Hook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> To be honest, this is about the easiest thing to fake (a printed sheet of paper). Or could be Iranian made munitions stolen by the US in Iraq or on their way to Yemen. At any rate, it offers no evidence that Iran supplied them to Ukrainian forces.


I agree. First thing that came to mind. Ergo I didn’t post or propagate this garbage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

این ولدزنای هاشمی با اون وزیرای فسیل و دزد معتادش که نیم قرن برنامه هسته ای موشکی فضایی و اقتصادی کشور رو عقب انداخت باز زر زد !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lydian fall

Europe in heavy energy crisis :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

غربی ها در مذاکرات گیر کردند و بهترین راهشون برای دست برتر شورش های خیابانی ه. 
از دست برترشون در مدیا استفاده کنن و هسته ها رو خودشون بیارند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566896220672610308


----------



## sha ah

You know your country is in trouble when this happens. She's the HEALTH minister ? WTF ? So if the prime minister were to die suddenly she would be in charge of the UK's nuclear arsenal and decide the fate of mankind ? Honestly no wonder some people don't believe in democracy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567242989252001799

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> I don’t think anyone thinks they supplied Ukraine arms directly including the person who tweeted (if you read the rest of the tweets).
> 
> Iran like many other countries sells to international arms dealers. Arms end up where they end up due to supply and demand and reselling.
> 
> Captured Iranian arms are transferred to foreign intelligence services to be sold away in external conflicts with plausible deniability.


Perhaps. But a far easier explanation is a fake video.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567207716765966336

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> You know your country is in trouble when this happens. She's the HEALTH minister ? WTF ? So if the prime minister were to die suddenly she would be in charge of the UK's nuclear arsenal and decide the fate of mankind ? Honestly no wonder some people don't believe in democracy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567242989252001799


Thats a woman!?......are you sure!?🙃🧔‍♀️

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sineva

SalarHaqq said:


> To be honest, this is about the easiest thing to fake (a printed sheet of paper). Or could be Iranian made munitions stolen by the US in Iraq or on their way to Yemen. At any rate, it offers no evidence that Iran supplied them to Ukrainian forces.


Indeed.
When one looks at the boxes that these weapons are stored in,one can see many small but important differences in detail compared to the reference pics.
Another obvious difference is the lettering,on the reference pics it is all of the same size and each line is spaced,on the ukraine example you have no spacing and mixed lettering sizes.
The date also seems very unlikely,I`d be some what more inclined to take it more seriously if it was within the first half of the last decade where there would be a possibility of it having been acquired by the west from the iraqi pmus or from the pro western terrorists in syria who captured it from syrian stocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567254971418120193

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567473219640115202


----------



## Shawnee

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567473219640115202



Where is Albany? New York?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567473219640115202



A mafia-controlled narco-state hosting CIA-handled terrorists has severed diplomatic relations with Iran. Whew, what a tragic loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567183737271603201

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## jauk

البانی = گوز شتر

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567473219640115202


Which one of you guys did this?


----------



## lydian fall

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567473219640115202



Albania and France are two host countries of MKO terrorists in Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

The saif troll (khan2727) and other turkish trolls don't know the capabilities of Iranian flying objects









Iranian Vs. Turkish Vs. Israeli Drones Arms Race in Other Countries


Iran’s inauguration of a factory to build military drones in Tajikistan on May 17 is the latest example of the Middle East’s leading drone manufacturers expanding the production and proliferation of their unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs) to other countries. At the opening ceremony for...



defence.pk


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567538468690993153
Yes, as expected. Iran's actual breakout time is ZERO. The bullshit, about 3-4 weeks that is frequently stated was always a joke. Iran, can literally at this point, make a bomb, and theirs's been plenty of evidence the testing phase was already done decades ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

Stryker1982 said:


> Which one of you guys did this?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## WudangMaster

Just heard that some decrepit, nasty old skank died in england; good riddance...

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567762428795944963
6 nukes _*possible*_ on a dash effort (assuming design warhead is ready and has passed computer simulations alongside a uranium metal core)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

Al suad doesn't want yankee air defense systems anymore 🤣🤣🤣

They want iron dome or chinese systems 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

WudangMaster said:


> Just heard that some decrepit, nasty old skank died in england; good riddance...


Rest in poo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia held off the Ukrainian counter offensive at Kherson but at Kharkiv-Izium region, the Ukrainians launched another counter offensive and in the last 3 days they have taken 1600 SQ KM


----------



## lydian fall

Ey val 👏 👏

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Russia held off the Ukrainian counter offensive at Kherson but at Kharkiv-Izium region, the Ukrainians launched another counter offensive and in the last 3 days they have taken 1600 SQ KM
> 
> View attachment 877451


Ooof, that doesn't look great, seems like the front collapsed a bit, need some stabalization with reinforcements, if they have any


----------



## jauk

Amir Arsham is funny as hell! Re Albania, dead Liz, Pakistan floods, Arbaeen pilgrimage, etc😆

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

A few weeks ago reports began surfacing about the Ukrainians building up armor and troops near the Izium region. Obviously the Russians didn't take it seriously enough since they didn't beef up their defenses sufficiently. 

On the other hand, the Russians have done a good job avoiding having any of their forces encircled. Also the Ukrainian supply lines in the Kharkiv-Izium region are currently reliant on more than half a dozen bridges at this point. If the Russians were to destroy those bridges, it would leave Ukrainian troops in a precarious situation. 

The Ukrainians have now extended a salient eastwards. To the north is Russian controlled territory close to the Russian border. To the south is Izium where the Russians have a strong garrison. Videos have surfaced showing Russian armored columns heading to the front, so it remains to be seen how this will end.

So far the Russians don't seem to be using much artillery or their airforce against the Ukrainians, they just keep falling back, which is very peculiar. If the Russians did purchase hundreds of Iranian drones as the Americans claims, then this would actually be an opportune time to utilize them. I'm starting to think those reports by the Americans were just nonsense. 

It seems that the Kharkiv-Izium region was severely undermanned. The Russians are definitely suffering from a manpower deficinecy issue. Many Russian hawks are wondering why Putin doesn't simply declare war so that Russia can mobilize its 2 million reserves. 

Something else to keep in mind is that Russia just sent 45,000-65,000 fresh troops into Ukraine so some of those troops will now likely be re-directed to stabilize the Izium-Kharkiv front or launch a counter attack of some sort there. 

All together the Ukrainians counter offensive which began a week and a half ago is a mixed bag. Ukrainian efforts in the Kherson region have largely stalled, with Ukrainian only being able to reclaim a village and a few hamlets while sustaining significant losses. Ukraine also failed twice to seize the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant, losing 300-400+ elite troops in the process.

It should be noted though that when an army goes on the offensive, the should outnumber the enemy 3 to 1. Russia currently has something like 170,000-200,000 troops on the field, spread out over a massive 800 km front. In many cases the Russians are themselves outnumbered. 

Aside from the manpower deficiency it seems that the Russians have largely become complacent, being content to shell the enemy and launch probing attacks, gaining little chunks of territory at a snails pace. Anyways we're going to have to wait and see what happens.



Stryker1982 said:


> Ooof, that doesn't look great, seems like the front collapsed a bit, need some stabalization with reinforcements, if they have any

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

The gross incompetence of the Russian army continues.

No wonder Putin has urgenty convened its Security Council.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568250769970692099

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Battlion25 said:


> I always find it strange why Israel is slightly overestimated militarily by layman who don't understand military affairs. Israel doesn't attack Gaza every year because there is deterence ethbalished between them as Israel pays a price for fighting them including tourism and other sectors such as their energy sector gets hit and besides a direct conventional conflict has proven to be costly which has been abandoned as they tried it out back in 08 and 14 etc etc.. They know better now from experience that engaging 200 to 300k Armed palis with tunnel networks will not be a walk in the park who has anti-tank weapons, missiles etc etc and who are motivated to engage. Such a conventional clash could take years and be drawn out perhaps 2-3 years with Israel sacrifcing over half to 70 or 80% of it's armed forces.. This is the realistic scenario play by play not the cartoon version where someone rolls over someone etc etc.
> 
> Now that being said one thing the Gazans does well is that they don't take shxt for anything whch has technically lead to deterence which can't be said the same thing in Syria. Isreal is a small country with poor stragetic depth and low population they can't sustain a prolonged war with example Syria.
> 
> What needs to happen is the ending of Israel's attacks on Syria which they have been doing without any reply for nearly 5-7 years now.. Syria is capable of lighting of Israel quite easily hence why I don't understand the hesition and what are they waiting for? They should take a page out of the Gazans. Which is pretty simple ''We either fight to the death with each other or we make ceasefire'' But you can't allow them open shop. They only understand force and that is what you give them. THey only understand the language of force..
> 
> Enough is enough. It is time for Assad to mobilize his forces and start throwing in missiles and start engaging them at the border site and you will see Israel's reactions being surprising and retreating or even avoiding to engage Assad's militias on the battlefield. The question is Can they even fight Syria in a war of attration the answer is a simple no..
> 
> They attacked yesterday Tartus without any reactions. The Syrians have to prepare for a conflict with Israel first of all and second of all attack Israel unprovoked to start a short conflict if prolonged then that is good but Israel can't fight a war lasting more then 2 weeks they just don't have the capacity for that


Are you serious bro? Syria stands no chance against Israel. Syria has been in state of war since 2011.

It is basically a destroyed nation. There is no comparison between the Israeli military and the Syrian military. Syria could have had a chance if they had a decent air force or air defence system... They have neither. 

The Israeli air force has 175 F-16, 58 F-15 and 33 F-35. That is 266 4/5th generation aircraft. Syrian air force has only 29 mig-29. Dont get me started on Syria's vintage air defences. 

The only Arab country that can fight Israel maybe even defeat it is Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Abid123 said:


> The only Arab country that can fight Israel maybe even defeat it is Egypt.


Materially it's possible.

Realistically, they will be cut off from swift, and will collapse their economy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Abid123 said:


> The only Arab country that can fight Israel maybe even defeat it is Egypt.



They can’t even defeat ISIS in the Sinai. They are getting routed.

Egypt is a banana military. Good for coups and photo shoots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Yes the Russians should have taken the reports about a build up of Ukrainian forces at Izium more seriously. Lucky for the Russians they were just in the process of sending 45-65,000 troops into Ukraine. 

Those Iranian drones the US keep talking about would sure be handy right about now wouldn't they ? In any case, the Russians have begun targeting Ukrainian forces with their airforce and artillery as reinforcements arrive to the frontline. 

Atleast one large convoy of Ukrainian forces headed east was completely destroyed. Despite gaining 1600 square KM the Ukrainians still have not taken any cities from the Russians. The Russian border is close to the north and at Izium there is a large Russian garrison. 

Territory, especially small settlements, don't matter so much as how this whole affair will end. If the Russians can inflict serious casualties onto the Ukrainian forces, they might be able to launch a devastating counter attack. 

Currently it is being noted that the Ukrainian forces involved in this offensive are accompanied by a significant number of foreign mercenaries. Many if not most of their armored vehicles also seem to be foreign, from American M113s, Humvees to Turkish armored vehicles (Kirpi) and an assortment of tanks from former Soviet states. 

It's become plainly obvious support from the west, Ukraine would have crumbled a long time ago. The Russians have basically destroyed most if not all of the tanks and armored vehicles. The Ukrainians are basically on life support from NATO, that's all that's keeping them alive. 

In any case winter is approaching and it's going to be difficult for the Europeans, the price of heating has skyrocketed, in some cases 8x in the EU. There are protests with people burning their bills and many boycotting, refusing to pay their heating bills. 

If this winter turns out to be extremely intense, then the EU, which is already heading into recession, will suffer and the protests might get out of control. Zelensky has already asked the EU leaders to BAN protests during the Ukraine war. I doubt if that's going to happen.

The Russians are down but they are definitely not out of the fight. In the Kherson region the Ukrainians have suffered significant casualties for meager gains. Ukraine failed twice to take the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant and in the process lost 400+ elite troops. At Kharkiv-Izium sector they are having success, but it remains to be seen how this will end. Now the Ukrainians are exposed and the Russians won't stop bombing them. 

Also in the Bakhmut-Soledar sector, reinforcements, Chechen elite fighters, who specialize in urban warfare arrived a few days ago and today made noteworthy gains. They have vowed to take Bakhmut within the next few weeks. 

All together, there are more questions than answers regarding the war in Ukraine. How long will the war last ? will there be a winter offensive from the Russians ? will the recession in the EU cause them to pressure Ukraine to seek a compromise with Russia ? Did Russia purchase Iranian drones or artillery/rockets from North Korea ?



Surenas said:


> The gross incompetence of the Russian army continues.
> 
> No wonder Putin has urgenty convened its Security Council.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568250769970692099


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568538052930191361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568539035945107458

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568538663071453186

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568524800490094595

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568518975633465344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568524159675781120
Russian army proving to be the paper tiger that some always claimed to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Valar.

ahaider97 said:


> Meanwhile some Pakistani people are destroying Iranian tomatoes, allegedly due to sectarian reasons. These tomatoes are urgently needed in Pakistan due to floods. Keep this is your mind when you're talking to people online, maybe the guy behind the ID is destroying tomatoes.
> @SalarHaqq @mohsen @Muhammed45
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568108136170389504*


According to this thread, it was people of a Feudal lord who destroyed imported tomatoes so that feudal guy's own tomatoes sell at higher price in the market.





__





Baluch feudal destroyed govt imported tomatoes


بلوچ سرداروں کے حکم پر ایران سے آنے والی ٹماٹروں کی لاٹ ضائع کردی گئی- تاکہ ان کے ٹماٹر مہنگے بکیں- ہماری قوم غریب بلوچستان کی مدد کے چکر میں پریشان ہے- ایران سے آنے والے ٹماٹر سے لوڈ گاڑی کو منگچر بازار میں مقامی زمیندار احتجاجاً روڈ پر پھینک رہے ہیں۔ ایسے میں ان کا ٹماٹر 300، 400، 500 روپے تک...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

ahaider97 said:


> Meanwhile some Pakistani people are destroying Iranian tomatoes, allegedly due to sectarian reasons. These tomatoes are urgently needed in Pakistan due to floods. Keep this is your mind when you're talking to people online, maybe the guy behind the ID is destroying tomatoes.
> @SalarHaqq @mohsen @Muhammed45
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568108136170389504*



I just saw poverty hit people in this video, wasting something that we call divine blessings in our religion. 

When one doesn't use his brain cells, he not only shoots himself in the feet but also becomes a curse to everyone around. Whatever the reason was, it was an unacceptable action which deserves severe punishment. All those tomatoes could end up in the hands of flood hit people in Pakistan. 


Valar. said:


> According to this thread, it was people of a Feudal lord who destroyed imported tomatoes so that feudal guy's own tomatoes sell at higher price in the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baluch feudal destroyed govt imported tomatoes
> 
> 
> بلوچ سرداروں کے حکم پر ایران سے آنے والی ٹماٹروں کی لاٹ ضائع کردی گئی- تاکہ ان کے ٹماٹر مہنگے بکیں- ہماری قوم غریب بلوچستان کی مدد کے چکر میں پریشان ہے- ایران سے آنے والے ٹماٹر سے لوڈ گاڑی کو منگچر بازار میں مقامی زمیندار احتجاجاً روڈ پر پھینک رہے ہیں۔ ایسے میں ان کا ٹماٹر 300، 400، 500 روپے تک...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


Its a long time that Balochistan of Pakistan is an abandoned place. Which has turned into a playgorund for outsiders to annoy the regional countries. You know what i mena

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

ahaider97 said:


> Meanwhile some Pakistani people are destroying Iranian tomatoes, allegedly due to sectarian reasons. These tomatoes are urgently needed in Pakistan due to floods. Keep this is your mind when you're talking to people online, maybe the guy behind the ID is destroying tomatoes.
> @SalarHaqq @mohsen @Muhammed45
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568108136170389504*


Well, even an Iranian or Shiah may serve our enemies. that's what I have seen in real life, let alone virtual world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

This just in. Russians have abandoned Kupiansk and Izium, deciding that their position there was untenable. They are withdrawing to the eastern side of the Oskil river. all together the Russians have abandoned 5000+ SQ KM.

Meanwhile in the Bakhmut / Soledar area, Wager mercenaries, as well as Chechen fighters have made decent gains, breaking through enemy lines. To the south in Zaporizhia region Russians are also making gains towards one of the main highways which connect to several settlements in southern Donetsk, which the Ukrainians are using to constantly and relentlessly bombard Donetsk city. In the Kherson counteroffensive the lines are more or less stable. Ukrainian troops attacked Oleksandrivka for the 5th or 6th time in 12 days and they failed yet again to take the town, sustaining significant casualties.

Just like the 1st phase of the war. In the south and south east the Russians were extremely successful while in the north (Kiev / Kharkiv) the Russians failed and had to withdraw. In this particular circumstance it's either due to the incompetance. lack of strong leadership or perhaps the Russians were simply caught off guard with and overwhelmed with numbers.

From what I hear the Ukrainians deployed 15,000 troops for the Kharkiv - Izium offensive, whereas the Russians only had a few thousand troops. That's why the Ukrainians moved as quickly as they could, to prevent the Russians from sending reinforcements. However it should be noted that the Russian border is not that far and the Russians have completely avoided any large scale encirclement of their troops.

One thing I'm wondering is, did the Russian military leadership in that sector even have any contingency plan ? Because the area is full of rivers, yet the Russians haven't bothered to destroy any of them, which is strange. Well on the other hand if you destroy a bridge it also makes it more difficult for your own forces to counter attack, if that opportunity presents itself.


----------



## sha ah

The only positive outcome for the Russians is that they didn't get encircled and their forces didn't get destroyed. Realistically at this point all of the tanks and armored vehicles which the Ukrainians are currently using are ones which have been provided by NATO.

That means that Russia has more or less destroyed everything which Ukraine originally possessed. There are also reports that there are large numbers of foreign fighters among the Ukrainians. No doubt about it Ukraine would have lost already without NATO support.

On the other hand, the Russians are handicapping themselves in a way because Putin refuses to declare war and mobilize his reserves which number 2 million. Instead they have 170,000 troops spread out over 800-900 km. When the US invaded Iraq they had 370,000 troops on a front that extended to 300 km at the most.

Any army going on the offensive should outnumber the defenders 3 to 1 at the least. The Russians are actually outnumbered in Ukraine and their air power has been negated because of NATO intelligence supporting/directing Ukraine's air defenses.

They really need a large number of drones. US sources allege that Iran sent its first shipment of UAVs to Russia 1 month ago. But where are they ? Was it just propaganda or will Russia deploy them sooner or later ?

In the west, whenever the Ukrainians experience any success, the corporate media tends to hyper focus on it. However in the big picture the Russians are down but not out. They didn't lose a large number of troops or equipment. They still control large chunks of territory and the Ukrainian counter offensive failed in Kherson, Zaporizhia with massive losses. 

This is similar to when the Russians first invaded Ukraine. In the west, the media were hyper focused on the fact that Ukraine had been able to push the Russians out of Kiev and Kharkiv. Meanwhile the Russians had taken large swaths of territory in the south and south east. 

Anyways we have to wait and see what happens. But two sayings come to mind at this time "live to fight another day" and "he who laughs last laughs best"



Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568538052930191361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568539035945107458
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568538663071453186
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568524800490094595
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568518975633465344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568524159675781120
> Russian army proving to be the paper tiger that some always claimed to be.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Surenas

Russian Armed Forces crumbling before our eyes:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568592939768504320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568587257921110016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568579775966466049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568579098745704449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568579108191207428
No point denying it at this point; the West has defeated Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> Yes the Russians should have taken the reports about a build up of Ukrainian forces at Izium more seriously. Lucky for the Russians they were just in the process of sending 45-65,000 troops into Ukraine.
> 
> Those Iranian drones the US keep talking about would sure be handy right about now wouldn't they ? In any case, the Russians have begun targeting Ukrainian forces with their airforce and artillery as reinforcements arrive to the frontline.
> 
> Atleast one large convoy of Ukrainian forces headed east was completely destroyed. Despite gaining 1600 square KM the Ukrainians still have not taken any cities from the Russians. The Russian border is close to the north and at Izium there is a large Russian garrison.
> 
> Territory, especially small settlements, don't matter so much as how this whole affair will end. If the Russians can inflict serious casualties onto the Ukrainian forces, they might be able to launch a devastating counter attack.
> 
> Currently it is being noted that the Ukrainian forces involved in this offensive are accompanied by a significant number of foreign mercenaries. Many if not most of their armored vehicles also seem to be foreign, from American M113s, Humvees to Turkish armored vehicles (Kirpi) and an assortment of tanks from former Soviet states.
> 
> It's become plainly obvious support from the west, Ukraine would have crumbled a long time ago. The Russians have basically destroyed most if not all of the tanks and armored vehicles. The Ukrainians are basically on life support from NATO, that's all that's keeping them alive.
> 
> In any case winter is approaching and it's going to be difficult for the Europeans, the price of heating has skyrocketed, in some cases 8x in the EU. There are protests with people burning their bills and many boycotting, refusing to pay their heating bills.
> 
> If this winter turns out to be extremely intense, then the EU, which is already heading into recession, will suffer and the protests might get out of control. Zelensky has already asked the EU leaders to BAN protests during the Ukraine war. I doubt if that's going to happen.
> 
> The Russians are down but they are definitely not out of the fight. In the Kherson region the Ukrainians have suffered significant casualties for meager gains. Ukraine failed twice to take the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant and in the process lost 400+ elite troops. At Kharkiv-Izium sector they are having success, but it remains to be seen how this will end. Now the Ukrainians are exposed and the Russians won't stop bombing them.
> 
> Also in the Bakhmut-Soledar sector, reinforcements, Chechen elite fighters, who specialize in urban warfare arrived a few days ago and today made noteworthy gains. They have vowed to take Bakhmut within the next few weeks.
> 
> All together, there are more questions than answers regarding the war in Ukraine. How long will the war last ? will there be a winter offensive from the Russians ? will the recession in the EU cause them to pressure Ukraine to seek a compromise with Russia ? Did Russia purchase Iranian drones or artillery/rockets from North Korea ?


Also, to note, Russia is fighting this war on the cheap. They can sustain this for a king time. Given this strategy, their bang for the buck currently is multiples of this rogue province and it’s foreign backers. It is not sustainable for Russia’s opponents. Russia’s opponents must be kicking themselves. II they had foreseen this or planned better they would’ve poured support at the moment ihe conflict started. That way Russia’ gains might’ve been far less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568538052930191361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568539035945107458
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568538663071453186
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568524800490094595
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568518975633465344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568524159675781120
> Russian army proving to be the paper tiger that some always claimed to be.


Now imagine what our situation looks like on the ground with these Arteshi commanders. With horrendous quality of training and equipment. Hope we don't find out.



sha ah said:


> Yes the Russians should have taken the reports about a build up of Ukrainian forces at Izium more seriously. Lucky for the Russians they were just in the process of sending 45-65,000 troops into Ukraine.
> 
> Those Iranian drones the US keep talking about would sure be handy right about now wouldn't they ? In any case, the Russians have begun targeting Ukrainian forces with their airforce and artillery as reinforcements arrive to the frontline.
> 
> Atleast one large convoy of Ukrainian forces headed east was completely destroyed. Despite gaining 1600 square KM the Ukrainians still have not taken any cities from the Russians. The Russian border is close to the north and at Izium there is a large Russian garrison.
> 
> Territory, especially small settlements, don't matter so much as how this whole affair will end. If the Russians can inflict serious casualties onto the Ukrainian forces, they might be able to launch a devastating counter attack.
> 
> Currently it is being noted that the Ukrainian forces involved in this offensive are accompanied by a significant number of foreign mercenaries. Many if not most of their armored vehicles also seem to be foreign, from American M113s, Humvees to Turkish armored vehicles (Kirpi) and an assortment of tanks from former Soviet states.
> 
> It's become plainly obvious support from the west, Ukraine would have crumbled a long time ago. The Russians have basically destroyed most if not all of the tanks and armored vehicles. The Ukrainians are basically on life support from NATO, that's all that's keeping them alive.
> 
> In any case winter is approaching and it's going to be difficult for the Europeans, the price of heating has skyrocketed, in some cases 8x in the EU. There are protests with people burning their bills and many boycotting, refusing to pay their heating bills.
> 
> If this winter turns out to be extremely intense, then the EU, which is already heading into recession, will suffer and the protests might get out of control. Zelensky has already asked the EU leaders to BAN protests during the Ukraine war. I doubt if that's going to happen.
> 
> The Russians are down but they are definitely not out of the fight. In the Kherson region the Ukrainians have suffered significant casualties for meager gains. Ukraine failed twice to take the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant and in the process lost 400+ elite troops. At Kharkiv-Izium sector they are having success, but it remains to be seen how this will end. Now the Ukrainians are exposed and the Russians won't stop bombing them.
> 
> Also in the Bakhmut-Soledar sector, reinforcements, Chechen elite fighters, who specialize in urban warfare arrived a few days ago and today made noteworthy gains. They have vowed to take Bakhmut within the next few weeks.
> 
> All together, there are more questions than answers regarding the war in Ukraine. How long will the war last ? will there be a winter offensive from the Russians ? will the recession in the EU cause them to pressure Ukraine to seek a compromise with Russia ? Did Russia purchase Iranian drones or artillery/rockets from North Korea ?


If I asked you back in Feb 25th, if Russia would still fail to achieve it's strategic objectives by the time it was Sept 10th, would you have called me stupid and said Russia will steamroll?

I ask this because I am 99% sure no one thought this war would be continuing by this point lets be realistic here, I certainly didn't and the front lines have largely been static for the most part. None of this looks positive in the slightest and it's well known Russia has manpower issues. Yet I keep seeing people trying to twist this when they themselves didn't think it would turn out like this. This is a setback for Russia for sure, not over but how hard did they have to fight to get every inch of land. It's by no means easy for them.


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> I ask this because I am 99% sure no one thought this war would be continuing by this point lets be realistic here, I certainly didn't and the front lines have largely been static for the most part. None of this looks positive in the slightest and it's well known Russia has manpower issues. Yet I keep seeing people trying to twist this when they themselves didn't think it would turn out like this. This is a setback for Russia for sure, not over but how hard did they have to fight to get every inch of land. It's by no means easy for them.


Russia is embarrassing herself in Ukraine but here people pretend that it's all part of a big strategy that Putin has planned it step by step with his great strategic mind.
Just like Iran's silence against provocations and aggressions by the US and Israel that is called "strategic patience".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abid123

QWECXZ said:


> Russia is embarrassing herself in Ukraine but here people pretend that it's all part of a big strategy that Putin has planned it step by step with his great strategic mind.
> Just like Iran's silence against provocations and aggressions by the US and Israel that is called "strategic patience".


I am one of the biggest supporters of Russia but their performance in Ukraine has been dog shit. I am not going to defend their performance.

Russia was supposed to be this military superpower.


----------



## Stryker1982

Abid123 said:


> I am one of the biggest supporters of Russia but their performance in Ukraine has been dog shit. I am not going to defend their performance.
> 
> Russia was supposed to be this military superpower.


It would be very foolish to defend their actions indeed, and very difficult as well. One can start asking how they got to this point 5 or even 10 years ago, but here we are. Russia is not able to advance on its own backyard and has suffered high casualties and equipment losses, Ukraines losses are being replenished with the industrial capacity of 50 nations. Seems like people don't understand that. I'm concerned the Russian military will be backbroken by the end of this, and it will not even be considered a regional power no longer if they cannot take a the city of Kharkov, just 10 kilometer from their border.

The only cards they have played well are in the economic sphere, but even if the EU pressure Ukraine for a settlement, there is America which can supply Ukraine and has no interest in ending this war. EU is being punished for following US foreign policy, but that doesn't help Russia either. They are in a bad stop, but I think people will keep saying otherwise into 2023 and so forth.



QWECXZ said:


> Russia is embarrassing herself in Ukraine but here people pretend that it's all part of a big strategy that Putin has planned it step by step with his great strategic mind.
> Just like Iran's silence against provocations and aggressions by the US and Israel that is called "strategic patience".


Personally, I do not have a problem with Iran's strategies, as others have noted as long as their goals are being met, even with hindrances, then this is not a significant issue. They bombed the runways, and within 3 days it was fixed and flights resumed. We are also outgunned in Syria as well.

It's an expensive strategy, but they stick with it with determination and they have their reasons for it. Considering that they continue these flights, it indicates that these shipments have some degree of success. Theirs plenty of time for payback during the hot-war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

when here i said Russia is stuck in cold war mentality and don't know how to fight a modern war people here laughed at me and you knew nothing and worship west.
when i said Russia don't knew how to use air-force and still like Vietnam war rely on iron bombs , they laughed at me and said you knew nothing Russian strategy is different and better than what you think.
and funny part is that they still think its all part of grand strategy by Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> It would be very foolish to defend their actions indeed, and very difficult as well. One can start asking how they got to this point 5 or even 10 years ago, but here we are. Russia is not able to advance on its own backyard and has suffered high casualties and equipment losses, Ukraines losses are being replenished with the industrial capacity of 50 nations. Seems like people don't understand that. I'm concerned the Russian military will be backbroken by the end of this, and it will not even be considered a regional power no longer if they cannot take a the city of Kharkov, just 10 kilometer from their border.
> 
> The only cards they have played well are in the economic sphere, but even if the EU pressure Ukraine for a settlement, there is America which can supply Ukraine and has no interest in ending this war. EU is being punished for following US foreign policy, but that doesn't help Russia either. They are in a bad stop, but I think people will keep saying otherwise into 2023 and so forth.


Russia's economic plans won't work if they can't hold a large chunk of Ukraine
The west will eventually replace Russia's gas and oil with Arabs and Turks.



Stryker1982 said:


> Personally, I do not have a problem with Iran's strategies, as others have noted as long as their goals are being met, even with hindrances, then this is not a significant issue. They bombed the runways, and within 3 days it was fixed and flights resumed. We are also outgunned in Syria as well.
> 
> It's an expensive strategy, but they stick with it with determination and they have their reasons for it. Considering that they continue these flights, it indicates that these shipments have some degree of success. Theirs plenty of time for payback during the hot-war


When your economy is losing tens of billions of dollars a year and your inflation has jumped to over 50% for 3-4 consecutive years, settling for the status quo isn't really a strategy, particularly when you don't have an exit plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Ukraines losses are being replenished with the industrial capacity of 50 nations.


honestly i only see artillery and light weapon, the tanks are Ukrainian , (even at the time of USSR best Soviet tanks were made in Ukraine) and the aircraft are old soviet era aircraft donated to Ukraine by European in hope of replacing them with American ones) if those 50 country really put their industrial might behind Ukraine , you only can imagine what would have happened looking at Russia performance right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> When your economy is losing tens of billions of dollars a year and your inflation has jumped to over 50% for 3-4 consecutive years, settling for the status quo isn't really a strategy, particularly when you don't have an exit plan.


I was referring soley to the military dimension of transferring weapons to Hezb, interdiction of some of these shipments is not going to halt the overall picture, economically speaking , of course their are serious problems domestically in Iran if that was what you were refering to.



Hack-Hook said:


> honestly i only see artillery and light weapon, the tanks are Ukrainian , (even at the time of USSR best Soviet tanks were made in Ukraine) and the aircraft are old soviet era aircraft donated to Ukraine by European in hope of replacing them with American ones) if those 50 country really put their industrial might behind Ukraine , you only can imagine what would have happened looking at Russia performance right now


You should take a look at the aid packages, some of them are quite nice, alot of useful items beyond light artillery and weapons. It is true heavy systems are not being delivered, but as you stated, if they really thought it worth while, imagine how much more they can do. We can easily come up with a list here of things they can do, but aren't out of fear, but maybe that fear disappears later.


----------



## Surenas

Hack-Hook said:


> honestly i only see artillery and light weapon, the tanks are Ukrainian , (even at the time of USSR best Soviet tanks were made in Ukraine) and the aircraft are old soviet era aircraft donated to Ukraine by European in hope of replacing them with American ones) if those 50 country really put their industrial might behind Ukraine , you only can imagine what would have happened looking at Russia performance right now











Ukraine seizes the initiative in the east


A lightning offensive near Kharkiv could mark a turning-point in the war




www.economist.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> Ukraine seizes the initiative in the east
> 
> 
> A lightning offensive near Kharkiv could mark a turning-point in the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.economist.com


Yes, the aid packages are well beyond just light artillery and light weapons.


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> I was referring soley to the military dimension of transferring weapons to Hezb, interdiction of some of these shipments is not going to halt the overall picture, economically speaking , of course their are serious problems domestically in Iran if that was what you were refering to.


What is Iran's objective in Syria today?
Assad has remained in power and he does not plan to liberate his occupied territory anymore apparently.
Assad is quite non-confrontational, with all players in Syria. Turkey, Israel, rebels, Americans, etc.

What is Iran trying to achieve in Syria today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> What is Iran's objective in Syria today?
> Assad has remained in power and he does not plan to liberate his occupied territory anymore apparently.
> Assad is quite non-confrontational, with all players in Syria. Turkey, Israel, rebels, Americans, etc.
> 
> What is Iran trying to achieve in Syria today?


As I stated before, to keep its pipeline to Hezb open, Syria is essential for that, you already know the answer to this question.

The loss of this pipeline, means the slow decline of Hezb, which risks removing the main significant barrier to an attack against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> As I stated before, to keep its pipeline to Hezb open, Syria is essential for that, you already know the answer to this question.
> 
> The loss of this pipeline, means the slow decline of Hezb, which risks removing the main significant barrier to an attack against Iran.


Fair enough, but why can't Hezbollah be like the Houthies in Yemen?
We've been supporting and training them for over 3 decades.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Surenas said:


> Ukraine seizes the initiative in the east
> 
> 
> A lightning offensive near Kharkiv could mark a turning-point in the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.economist.com





Stryker1982 said:


> Yes, the aid packages are well beyond just light artillery and light weapons.


its Gepard who is betting it cant hit anything 2km away





and the air-defense system German promised Ukraine at best can be considered something in class of Tor . if Russia used its air-force correctly they had no effect against them .

about harm , yes its a potent weapon , but did it have any effect on Ukraine success ? Ukraine don't have a meaningful air force if they destroy all Russian air defense it won't help them much


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> its Gepard who is betting it cant hit anything 2km away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the air-defense system German promised Ukraine at best can be considered something in class of Tor . if Russia used its air-force correctly they had no effect against them .
> 
> about harm , yes its a potent weapon , but did it have any effect on Ukraine success ? Ukraine don't have a meaningful air force if they destroy all Russian air defense it won't help them much


Literally look at the aid packages, you think they are only giving them light artillery? lol


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Fair enough, but why can't Hezbollah be like the Houthies in Yemen?
> We've been supporting and training them for over 3 decades.


I doubt we are doing any training for them anymore (except uavs). God knows they should be training our Artesh frankly speaking in infantry tactics.

Houthies are not self-sufficient either. They need alot of material assistance from Iran to operate, even things like Kornet/Dehlavie munitions.

Alot of new ideas and technology is transfered to hezbollah. Nasrallah himeslf is even saying that theirs equipment there that not even Iran has deployed. You know that Shahed-136 shipping container launch method? Probably already in Lebanon. The constant improvement of their equipment is likely what is being done, including growing their stockpiles of munitions.

We are talking about providing conversion kits for munitions to turn to precision munition, SAMS (which are likely in Hezb hands), EW equipment, laser guided munitions, construction equipment and perhaps other more sensitive equipment. They can't build all of these on their own, so they will require Iran's industrial capacity to provide them with capabilities that make them into an advanced military, a modern military. 

Houthies in contrast, do not have this degree of sophistication, especially in equipment, but these are early days still.


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> Fair enough, but why can't Hezbollah be like the Houthies in Yemen?
> We've been supporting and training them for over 3 decades.



What does this statement even mean?

Look at Hezbollah in battle of Yabrud. Literally wiped the floor with terrorists in their first conventional battle.

Houthi’s have existed for longer than Hezbollah. And in the 2000’s were actually supported by Saudi Arabia in their battle with Sallah. They been at war with various sides for decades. But Houthi’s are guerrilla fighters more akin to Taliban in terms of fighting strategy than Hezbollah that is more strategic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> What does this statement even mean?
> 
> Look at Hezbollah in battle of Yabrud. Literally wiped the floor with terrorists in their first conventional battle.
> 
> Houthi’s have existed for longer than Hezbollah. And in the 2000’s were actually supported by Saudi Arabia in their battle with Sallah. They been at war with various sides for decades. But Houthi’s are guerrilla fighters more akin to Taliban in terms of fighting strategy than Hezbollah that is more strategic.


Is it just me or was the war in Syria much more competently managed than what Russia is doing in Ukraine.

Albanian PM; No damage

Meanwhile;

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568782751511486469

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Literally look at the aid packages, you think they are only giving them light artillery? lol


the aid package consist of many thing, light and heavy . the question is what actually delivered and in what numbre


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Is it just me or was the war in Syria much more competently managed than what Russia is doing in Ukraine.



Russia’s war has been a blunder border-lining now on disaster.

Iran and it’s allies took back 70% of Syria and 80-90% of the population when they were surrounded in Damascus and rebels were shelling the royal palace.

Russia can barely hold on to Luchnask and Donbass provinces with 300K.

There were flashes of Russian incompetence in Syria that foreshadowed this (a Russian general stepping on a known landmine was the creme de le creme ). Even the Russian airforce credited for turning the tide of Syrian war had many erroneous or ineffective air strikes compared to western counterparts.

Of course the Goebbels and Baghdad Bob’s of this board will spin this as a positive for Russia and all part of some grand master plan. These guys minds cannot cope with loss in any shape or form.

But the only tool left Russia has is to cut off gas to Europe and hope for pain in winter.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Even the Russian airforce credited for turning the tide of Syrian war had many erroneous or ineffective air strikes compared to western counterparts.


You mean like when theirs artillery duels between HTS and SAA and they target a chicken farm instead?


----------



## sha ah

I just read a report yesterday. Russia has 170,000 troops in Ukraine. Their main issue is a lack of manpower. I don't understand why Putin doesn't just declare war and mobilize the 2 million reserves that Russia has.

Russia lost territory in the Kharkiv region during the last few days but they managed to salvage their troops and avoid being encircled.

The Russians can't use their airforce effectively because of Ukrainian air defense systems. They can't effectively target the Ukrainian air defense systems because for the most part they're not active. Ukrainians hide them and rely on spotters on the ground and NATO satellite and AWACS intelligence to direct them. That makes them even more dangerous because they can basically pop out of nowhere.

During the last few days the Russians didn't really put up a fight. There were no major clashes. The Ukrainians had 15,000+ while the Russians had 5000 or less. The Ukrainians had the numerical advantage and pushed their advantage before the Russians could send reinforcements to stabilize the lines.

On the Kherson front, Ukraine's counter offensive has stalled, they failed to seize the Zaporizhia nuclear plant, losing 400+ elite troops in the process, but in Kharkiv they were extremely successful.

From the available evidence it seems apparent that a significant numbers of foreign volunteers/mercenaries took part in the Kharkiv offensive and it's very noticeable that most of Ukraine's tanks and armor during the operation have been provided by NATO countries (Humvees, Kirpi MRAPs from Turkey, M113s,etc) Most of the armor that Ukraine originally had has likely been destroyed. Without NATO, Ukraine wouldn't have been able to survive this long, never mind launch a counter offensive.

Now the question is, will the Ukrainians cross the Oskil river, will the Russians actually put up a fight, because they're capable of fighting back but will they ? do they have sufficient numbers ? Will they destroy the bridges across the river ? Because they didn't even destroy one bridge while the Ukrainians advanced. I guess we have to wait and see.









TheImmortal said:


> Russia’s war has been a blunder border-lining now on disaster.
> 
> Iran and it’s allies took back 70% of Syria and 80-90% of the population when they were surrounded in Damascus and rebels were shelling the royal palace.
> 
> Russia can barely hold on to Luchnask and Donbass provinces with 300K.
> 
> There were flashes of Russian incompetence in Syria that foreshadowed this (a Russian general stepping on a known landmine was the creme de le creme ). Even the Russian airforce credited for turning the tide of Syrian war had many erroneous or ineffective air strikes compared to western counterparts.
> 
> Of course the Goebbels and Baghdad Bob’s of this board will spin this as a positive for Russia and all part of some grand master plan. These guys minds cannot cope with loss in any shape or form.
> 
> But the only tool left Russia has is to cut off gas to Europe and hope for pain in winter.


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> I just read a report yesterday. Russia has 170,000 troops in Ukraine. Their main issue is a lack of manpower. I don't understand why Putin doesn't just declare war and mobilize the 2 million reserves that Russia has.


You treat people as if it was a video game. This is real life, mobilizing reserves means conscription, by calling up the regular people (who are not well trained at all for this war) and deploying them. Reserves are reserves for a reason, they have little training. This has serious political ramifications for the country and calls into question Putins political career and the government itself. Have you considered that many don't want to fight this war?


sha ah said:


> From the available evidence it seems apparent that a significant numbers of foreign volunteers/mercenaries took part in the Kharkiv offensive and it's very noticeable that most of Ukraine's tanks and armor during the operation have been provided by NATO countries (Humvees, Kirpi MRAPs from Turkey, M113s,etc) IMost of the armor that Ukraine originally had has likely been destroyed. Without NATO, Ukraine wouldn't have been able to survive this long.


Who cares. The only thing that matters is winning and if they need foreign support for it, then they don't give a damn even if they lose 3:1 casualties. The only thing that matters is winning. Perhaps Russia should have re-considered and taken seriously the fact that NATO would provide this level of support. That's called a blunder. You know what they really need? They need some Iranian UCAVs and they need several hundreds of them and a pipeline/lend-lease of smart munitions from Iran for them.

The Russians are not able to advanced in Kherson region with the current situation, they are dealing with lower manpower then before and lower equipment level than before. They are not able to launch rapid offensives. It really calls into question whether or not can Russia hold on to what it has in the next 2-3 years without shifting its economy to a wartime economy, and calling on available men forcibly. The chances of this is very low for Putin to make such a decision. Their are also 5th columns in the country who can use that against him.

I wanted them to see success but it doesn't look good for them. I think it would be hard for UKR to get back all its territory, but I do believe the chances of RUS getting to Kiev or Odessa is very slim anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

This is why Russia needs a large fleet of UAVs. The US insists and swears that Russia bought Iranian drones but we haven't seen any deployed. It's been over a month since they were supposedly shipped to Russia, so I'm starting to think it was all propaganda by the US.



Surenas said:


> Ukraine seizes the initiative in the east
> 
> 
> A lightning offensive near Kharkiv could mark a turning-point in the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.economist.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well in Russia the war has overwhelming support. I don't think there would be much kickback against atleast partial mobilization, like 500,000 troops. I mean isn't Putin supposed to be a dictator ? I don't personally understand the reluctance. Many Russian politicians have been begging for it for months now.

Russia either needs a large fleet of UAVs to counteract the stalemate in the air and/or they need to mobilize their reserves in order to win this war. It's really extraordinary what they've been able to achieve being outnumbered but there's only so much you can do with 170,000 men on a 900 km front. In Iraq the US had 370,000 troops on a 200-300 km front and Iraq had been bombed for 12 years prior and didn't have support from anyone.

Anyways, supposedly the first shipment of Iranian drones were sent on the 10th of August, but why haven't we seen them deployed yet then ? I'm starting to think that it's just a make believe propaganda story promoted by the US. 

I'm not sure what the Russians are going to do but all their troops are now behind the Oskil river which extends south east into the Seversky Donets river. Sooner or later the Russians have to draw a line in the sand and put up a fight, otherwise they're going to be pushed all the way back to the Russian border. At the same time, this war has had alot of ups and downs. Russia is down but not out and the Ukrainians still have ALOT of work to do.



Stryker1982 said:


> You treat people as if it was a video game. This is real life, mobilizing reserves means conscription, by calling up the regular people (who are not well trained at all for this war) and deploying them. Reserves are reserves for a reason, they have little training. This has serious political ramifications for the country and calls into question Putins political career and the government itself. Have you considered that many don't want to fight this war?
> 
> Who cares. The only thing that matters is winning and if they need foreign support for it, then they don't give a damn even if they lose 3:1 casualties. The only thing that matters is winning. Perhaps Russia should have re-considered and taken seriously the fact that NATO would provide this level of support. That's called a blunder. You know what they really need? They need some Iranian UCAVs and they need several hundreds of them and a pipeline/lend-lease of smart munitions from Iran for them.
> 
> The Russians are not able to advanced in Kherson region with the current situation, they are dealing with lower manpower then before and lower equipment level than before. They are not able to launch rapid offensives. It really calls into question whether or not can Russia hold on to what it has in the next 2-3 years without shifting its economy to a wartime economy, and calling on available men forcibly. The chances of this is very low for Putin to make such a decision. Their are also 5th columns in the country who can use that against him.
> 
> I wanted them to see success but it doesn't look good for them. I think it would be hard for UKR to get back all its territory, but I do believe the chances of RUS getting to Kiev or Odessa is very slim anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> You mean like when theirs artillery duels between HTS and SAA and they target a chicken farm instead?



Just look at the footage of their air strikes the Russian MOD publishes back during height of counteroffensive of the War. Literally almost every bomb was off target. The target would be the building and the bomb would explode 50 meters away.

Then there was the horrendous rescue operation of the SU-22 co pilot that was shot down by Turkey.



sha ah said:


> I just read a report yesterday. Russia has 170,000 troops in Ukraine. Their main issue is a lack of manpower. I don't understand why Putin doesn't just declare war and mobilize the 2 million reserves that Russia has.



Russia started with around 32 BTGs so 320,000. Assuming by now there have been 75K KIA + WIA that leaves them with 245K plus the troops that have to rotate out for rest and reassembly of units that are no longer battle capable.

So I would imagine there are still 200K troops in Ukraine. But your opponent has done full mobilization. It would be like if Iraq never did full mobilization even Saddam’s 500,000+ soldiers wouldn’t have been enough in face of Iran’s 1M+ army during Iran-Iraq war.

But Putin is stuck playing politics and reality is he cannot call a draft. It would be the end to his rule. He boxed himself in calling this a military operation and not a war.

He didn’t listen to attack Ukraine back in 2014.
He didn’t listen to guys like me who criticized his desperate approach to be seen as equal of the west.
He kissed their a$$ for so many years like a girl trying to get back with her ex.

The entire time the West was moving the chips in place for this move which culminated in the CIA/MI6 operation to do a color revolution in Ukraine.



sha ah said:


> Well in Russia the war has overwhelming support. I don't think there would be much kickback against atleast partial mobilization, like 500,000 troops. I mean isn't Putin supposed to be a dictator ? I don't personally understand the reluctance. Many Russian politicians have been begging for it for months now.



It doesn’t have overwhelming support. It has the book 1984 level of support. Which means criticizing the war means your demoted, arrested, or slip out of a window. But with the recent Ukrainian advances we have seen even officials within the Douma begin criticizing Putin along with the outer cities.

The FSB and Military still support him so he should be safe. But his rule is getting long in the tooth and whatever health problems he has is taking its toll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Well in Russia the war has overwhelming support. I don't think there would be much kickback against atleast partial mobilization, like 500,000 troops. I mean isn't Putin supposed to be a dictator ? I don't personally understand the reluctance. Many Russian politicians have been begging for it for months now.


I'm afraid not bro. He doesn't want the Vietnam experience. Obviously in a perfect world it would help dramatically, but their are drawbacks, very bad drawbacks.

This is not the case, the low amount of volunteers in this large country is all the indication for that. People support their troops but many of them by no means want to do actual fighting. Similar to Americans, many support them but wouldn't want to be drafted. This is the difference. When we had war, we had so many volunteers that wanted to fight I doubt they could logistically handle all of those people, this is not seen in Russia, their is no lineup of people. Remember how it was different for us. We had so many that wanted to fight in Syria, but a cap was put in place. I assume to limit involvement and because of the logistical burden it would provide but anyways, we don't see this in Russia.

He could've annihilated the UKR army in 2014 if he made that choice. Now he is probably regretting it.



sha ah said:


> Russia either needs a large fleet of UAVs to counteract the stalemate in the air and/or they need to mobilize their reserves in order to win this war. It's really extraordinary what they've been able to achieve being outnumbered but there's only so much you can do with 170,000 men on a 900 km front. In Iraq the US had 370,000 troops on a 200-300 km front and Iraq had been bombed for 12 years prior and didn't have support from anyone.


Here's the question you should be asking then. Why didn't the military planners foresee this possibility? Why is the Russian AF so ineffectual and how do we change this? This is called a planning blunder. As you stated, look how the US grinded them down first, and then wiped them out. This whole time UKR was just getting stronger since 2014. These calculations should have been made in the upper staff, that if the rapid plan in the first week does not succeed, what would be the risks and worse case scenario that could happen.

Putins problem to me appears that he wasn't hawkish ENOUGH on Ukraine or the relations he has with the west. Putin is not as anti-west as some of his counterparts, and this was the problem. Instead of recognizing the UKR would be getting stronger and eventually would be used against him, he tried to balance with the west.
Now think about what the Soviet Union under Brezhnev would've done. He would've mobilized 200,000 men in 2014 and moved in immediately after the color revolution. The reigns of several more "balanced" approached people with the west caused them to fall, they lacked the pro-activeness of the IRGC. Ukraine is their backyard, how this has happened is shocking and very dangerous for Russia.


----------



## sha ah

Most of the tanks I've seen lately are from Poland and other former Soviet states now part of NATO. There seems to be a large number of M113s, Humvees, Kirpi MRAPs from Turkey and some BMPs. Yes there are some Ukrainian tanks and armored vehicles left, but atleast half of what i see is from NATO.



Hack-Hook said:


> honestly i only see artillery and light weapon, the tanks are Ukrainian , (even at the time of USSR best Soviet tanks were made in Ukraine) and the aircraft are old soviet era aircraft donated to Ukraine by European in hope of replacing them with American ones) if those 50 country really put their industrial might behind Ukraine , you only can imagine what would have happened looking at Russia performance right now


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Here's the question you should be asking then. Why didn't the military planners foresee this possibility? Why is the Russian AF so ineffectual and how do we change this? This is called a planning blunder.



Corruption and Paranoia. That’s what caused Russian military state today.

Much like Assad’s military....commanders were selected based on loyalty not capability. On top of that they were still following flawed Soviet Union philosophy when they no longer had the massive arms and personnel that philosophy required to be even remotely successful.

Lastly they attacked a country that was literally the military engine of the former Soviet Union. Ukraine has the largest land army in Europe and despite its own corruption problems they were able to reassemble themselves post 2014 and were always capable fighters.

This has major security implications for Iran and China. The last time the West got cocky they attacked Afghanistan - Iraq - Libya - Syria in short succession and scheduled a color revolution in Iran that failed. 

We do not need US/NATO thinking that Iran and China are also paper tigers.

As for Russia, once Putin dies...Russia will fall to the West and whatever Yes men they already have planted in the Kremlin to succeed him. I don’t believe for one second that Dmitri who kissed Obama’s *** when he was Russian President or Shoigu Putin’s right hand General are the ultra nationalist they want people to believe.

There is another Gorbachev coming.


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> The Russians can't use their airforce effectively because of Ukrainian air defense systems. They can't effectively target the Ukrainian air defense systems because for the most part they're not active. Ukrainians hide them and rely on spotters on the ground and NATO satellite and AWACS intelligence to direct them. That makes them even more dangerous because they can basically pop out of nowhere.


the role of SEAD is clear and Ukraine air-defense will become useless if Russia use appropriate weapon instead of those useless Iron Bomb


sha ah said:


> Well in Russia the war has overwhelming support. I don't think there would be much kickback against atleast partial mobilization, like 500,000 troops. I mean isn't Putin supposed to be a dictator ? I don't personally understand the reluctance. Many Russian politicians have been begging for it for months now.


that is the official narrative , but how much it aligned with reality on the ground ?


----------



## sha ah

The Americans said Russia had deployed 150-200,000 troops at the start of the invasion. A report yesterday said Russia has 170,000 troops in Ukraine. So I don't know about 300,000. You could be right but not from what I've seen.



TheImmortal said:


> Just look at the footage of their air strikes the Russian MOD publishes back during height of counteroffensive of the War. Literally almost every bomb was off target. The target would be the building and the bomb would explode 50 meters away.
> 
> Then there was the horrendous rescue operation of the SU-22 co pilot that was shot down by Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia started with around 32 BTGs so 320,000. Assuming by now there have been 75K KIA + WIA that leaves them with 245K plus the troops that have to rotate out for rest and reassembly of units that are no longer battle capable.
> 
> So I would imagine there are still 200K troops in Ukraine. But your opponent has done full mobilization. It would be like if Iraq never did full mobilization even Saddam’s 500,000+ soldiers wouldn’t have been enough in face of Iran’s 1M+ army during Iran-Iraq war.
> 
> But Putin is stuck playing politics and reality is he cannot call a draft. It would be the end to his rule. He boxed himself in calling this a military operation and not a war.
> 
> He didn’t listen to attack Ukraine back in 2014.
> He didn’t listen to guys like me who criticized his desperate approach to be seen as equal of the west.
> He kissed their a$$ for so many years like a girl trying to get back with her ex.
> 
> The entire time the West was moving the chips in place for this move which culminated in the CIA/MI6 operation to do a color revolution in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t have overwhelming support. It has the book 1984 level of support. Which means criticizing the war means your demoted, arrested, or slip out of a window. But with the recent Ukrainian advances we have seen even officials within the Douma begin criticizing Putin along with the outer cities.
> 
> The FSB and Military still support him so he should be safe. But his rule is getting long in the tooth and whatever health problems he has is taking its toll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Most of the tanks I've seen lately are from Poland and other former Soviet states now part of NATO. There seems to be a large number of M113s, Humvees, Kirpi MRAPs from Turkey and some BMPs. Yes there are some Ukrainian tanks and armored vehicles left, but atleast half of what i see is from NATO.


as far as i'm aware Poland and Czech republic donated around 200-300 old T-72 tank the rest are Ukrainian and nobody else sent any tanks (in fact T-72 of Ukraine army are actually upgraded , thats not the case of Czech or Poland Tanks they are M varriant (it seems the number of donated tanks is 240-250 , 40 from Czech the rest from Poland)


> T-72MExport version, similar to T-72A but lacking composite armour (decreasing the weight to 37 tonnes), much simpler fire control system, and usually supplied with inferior ammunition compared to the Soviet army standard. Also built in Poland and former Czechoslovakia.


----------



## sha ah

I think you're giving Ukraine too much credit. They do have the will to fight but without direct NATO support they would have crumbled a long time ago. 

You know what though, looking back in times, even the Soviets had lots of ups and downs before finally taking control of Ukraine. You never know what the future holds. 

Keep in mind everything the Russians have achieved thus far, they've done while outnumbered, which is pretty remarkable, considering the stalemate in the air. 

They really do need a large fleet of drones though. If they didn't purchase hundreds of Iranian drones then right about now they're wishing they did.



TheImmortal said:


> Corruption and Paranoia. That’s what caused Russian military state today.
> 
> Much like Assad’s military....commanders were selected based on loyalty not capability. On top of that they were still following flawed Soviet Union philosophy when they no longer had the massive arms and personnel that philosophy required to be even remotely successful.
> 
> Lastly they attacked a country that was literally the military engine of the former Soviet Union. Ukraine has the largest land army in Europe and despite its own corruption problems they were able to reassemble themselves post 2014 and were always capable fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> I think you're giving Ukraine too much credit. They do have the will to fight but without direct NATO support they would have crumbled a long time ago.
> 
> You know what though, looking back in times, even the Soviets had lots of ups and downs before finally taking control of Ukraine. You never know what the future holds.
> 
> Keep in mind everything the Russians have achieved thus far, they've done while outnumbered, which is pretty remarkable, considering the stalemate in the air.
> 
> They really do need a large fleet of drones though. If they didn't purchase hundreds of Iranian drones then right about now they're wishing they did.


what they need is let go of their old and outdated military doctrine and adapt themselves with today battlefield realities . even if you gave them 100s of drone if they don't adapt on how to use them and try to use them as they do now , it would be waste of resources.


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> The Americans said Russia had deployed 150-200,000 troops at the start of the invasion. A report yesterday said Russia has 170,000 troops in Ukraine. So I don't know about 300,000. You could be right but not from what I've seen.



I misspoke, they had 120-130 BTGs at the start of the invasion. Which assuming BTG = 1000 troops that would mean a force of 130K. If they have 20K casualties using the 3:1 KIA to WIa rule than they have 60K wounded so 80K total. That would mean there is 50K troops in Ukraine right now....impossible

Hence why I think they injected more troops as the war went on.

I didn’t say they have 300K in Ukraine right now. I said they have ~200K. The rest are troops on rest, incapable units, deaths, casualties, etc. (~100K)



sha ah said:


> I think you're giving Ukraine too much credit. They do have the will to fight but without direct NATO support they would have crumbled a long time ago.



Ukraine stopped a top 5 largest military power in the world. It doesn’t matter if it was with NATO aid or Jesus himself sent archangels to fight alongside Ukrainian troops. The end result is the same—Russian failure on historical levels. This war will be taught around the world for decades in military academy’s and training facilities of what not to do as an invasion force.



sha ah said:


> You know what though, looking back in times, even the Soviets had lots of ups and downs before finally taking control of Ukraine. You never know what the future holds.



Russia has a fraction of the power of old Soviet Union. You forget how massive of a military and how many nations fought for Soviet Union.



sha ah said:


> Keep in mind everything the Russians have achieved thus far, they've done while outnumbered, which is pretty remarkable, considering the stalemate in the air.



No it’s not ‘remarkable’ that Russia was able to take literally one major province (Luchnask) and Mariupol and parts of a few others.

It seems you are doing your best Baghdad Bob impression.



sha ah said:


> They really do need a large fleet of drones though. If they didn't purchase hundreds of Iranian drones then right about now they're wishing they did.



You know why Iran won in Syria? Because of boots on the ground and mobilizing capable forces that followed orders and adapted to the situation. Granted Iran and It’s allies made ALOT of mistakes during that war, some boneheaded ones (Battle of Al-Eis and Battle of Morek) but overall they progressed very well because their high command and commanders were capable. Their officers followed orders and adapted to situation.

Russia does not have capable boots on the ground nor capable officers nor capable commanders.

Hell Russia doesn’t even have one Tiger Force like Commander to rally the troops and military to give hope. Not one single notable commander that gets results done when others cannot.

Syria had Tiger Force Commander and the Druze Commander and his Special forces that held Dier Ez Zor for years surrounded. Two well known commanders throughout the war.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> This has major security implications for Iran and China. The last time the West got cocky they attacked Afghanistan - Iraq - Libya - Syria in short succession and scheduled a color revolution in Iran that failed.
> 
> We do not need US/NATO thinking that Iran and China are also paper tigers.


This was what I was also thinking about. This might only encourage them now.



TheImmortal said:


> Corruption and Paranoia. That’s what caused Russian military state today.
> 
> Much like Assad’s military....commanders were selected based on loyalty not capability. On top of that they were still following flawed Soviet Union philosophy when they no longer had the massive arms and personnel that philosophy required to be even remotely successful.


Now how much of Iran is also vulnerable to this, I believe much of the Artesh is like this.


----------



## Muhammed45

The main crisis and the roots of this crisis lies in Crimea. Crimea means black sea and for hundreds of years it was under control of Russians. Losing this vital coatsal city to Russians once again, was a serious damage to global Zionists. 


QWECXZ said:


> Russia is embarrassing herself in Ukraine but here people pretend that it's all part of a big strategy that Putin has planned it step by step with his great strategic mind.
> Just like Iran's silence against provocations and aggressions by the US and Israel that is called "strategic patience".


I think that we have to wait for China. 

Thankfuly west is pushing them to where we want, esp, in the Taiwanese case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Now how much of Iran is also vulnerable to this, I believe much of the Artesh is like this.



Iran’s only issue is they have a love affair for those that served in Iran-Iraq war or were part of the revolution. So many in power today are relics from that period. Which becomes a problem when they aren’t producing (ie Intelligence Chief) they tend to have have a super long leash before they are let go or moved to a bogus role.

But military philosophy wise Iran was trained under British-American military philosophy for decades. It’s a modified version today for Artesh taking into account military tactician advancements and experiences from Iran-Iraq war.

Military philosophy wise Iran is very different than Russia. Only similarity is a little too cannon fodder happy (similar to Russia) lack of care about preserving the life of the average troop like Western militaries do (adequate body armour, overwhelming support in battle, air support, etc).

This war shows why it’s important, because when casualties mount up and you don’t have mobilization then you are ****ed because you didn’t care enough to protect your attacking force and now are fighting back undermanned.

I don’t think for Iran, overall military philosophy will be the issue. Fresh blood in upper command that didn’t serve in Iran/Iraq war will eventually be needed to bring new thoughts and ideas and change the status quo. Some of the old brass is stuck in their ways in terms of thinking (see state of IRIAF).

My real concern for Iran is that neither Russia or China want to partner to form a true axis to combat the West. Instead of 3 Musketeers ‘one for all and all for one’ ....it’s 3 Lone Wolves getting attacked by themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Battle of Al-Eis


This was where Nohed was involved?


----------



## Oldman1

Hack-Hook said:


> as far as i'm aware Poland and Czech republic donated around 200-300 old T-72 tank the rest are Ukrainian and nobody else sent any tanks (in fact T-72 of Ukraine army are actually upgraded , thats not the case of Czech or Poland Tanks they are M varriant (it seems the number of donated tanks is 240-250 , 40 from Czech the rest from Poland)


Don't forget the Russians. They also provided Ukraine hundreds of tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> Don't forget the Russians. They also provided Ukraine hundreds of tanks.


This, but not ironically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Oldman1 said:


> Don't forget the Russians. They also provided Ukraine hundreds of tanks.


let just say tens of tanks, when you say hundreds it bring several hundred to mind that certainly is not the case here


----------



## Oldman1

Hack-Hook said:


> let just say tens of tanks, when you say hundreds it bring several hundred to mind that certainly is not the case here


I believe its in the hundreds with the fiasco in the northern Ukraine in March to April and some others months between until later during the Kharkiv counter offensive.


----------



## sha ah

Well it's a game of cat and mouse because for the most park, Ukrainian air defense batteries tend to hide and only when they receive intelligence, they come out of hiding, lock onto the target, engage it, and then go back into hiding. This has been made possible due to NATO awacs and satellite intelligence which lets them know when and where the Russian jets are. Of course the Russians do end up conducting some air strikes but they have to be so careful, constantly dispensing chaff and maneuvering.



Hack-Hook said:


> the role of SEAD is clear and Ukraine air-defense will become useless if Russia use appropriate weapon instead of those useless Iron Bomb
> 
> that is the official narrative , but how much it aligned with reality on the ground ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Well it's a game of cat and mouse because for the most park, Ukrainian air defense batteries tend to hide and only when they receive intelligence, they come out of hiding, lock onto the target, engage it, and then go back into hiding. This has been made possible due to NATO awacs and satellite intelligence which lets them know when and where the Russian jets are. Of course the Russians do end up conducting some air strikes but they have to be so careful, constantly dispensing chaff and maneuvering.


Russia have AWACS of its own and Ukraine still manage to fly helicopters and airplanes .
also that hiding is overrated , the infra red camera on pods is exactly have the duty of finding such hidden assets and Russia must have destroyed them as primary target in first weeks of the war before NATO get involved



Oldman1 said:


> I believe its in the hundreds with the fiasco in the northern Ukraine in March to April and some others months between until later during the Kharkiv counter offensive.


honestly i cant understand it how much it take to destroy a tank when you want to abandon it, fully loaded with ammunition.


----------



## sha ah

What do you mean Baghdad Bob ? The Russians are supposed to outnumber the Ukrainians 3 to 1. They are outnumbered 3 to 1 and have been since the start. Despite this they have been able to take 20% of Ukraine's territory.

The issue is that they went into Ukraine thinking that the government and army would fold. They tried to replicate what they did in Crimea. The intelligence was way off. Not only Russian intelligence though. The majority in the US intelligence community also believed that Kiev would fall in 3 days. Bad intelligence can lead to disastrous consequences just like what happened to the US in Afghanistan recently.

Realistically though, even 200,000 troops for 1400 KM makes no sense. Again the Americans had 370,000 troops for a front that was 200-300 KM wide at most. Also Iraq after the Iran-Iraq war, the Gulf war and 12 years of relentless bombings and sanctions was weak and depleted and Americans had absolute air superiority. 

Anyways looking at this from a historical perspective, the Soviets struggled for a years to take Ukraine. It wasn't a straight forward affair. There were alot of ups and downs. At one point the Soviet Union had to give up massive chunks of territory in the treaty of Brest-Litovsk. 

This war isn't even close to over. If the Ukrainians were able to decisively defeat the Russians, like encircle and annihilate a large army group, then that would be a different story, In the last few days the Ukrainians simply outmaneuvered the Russians and caught them by surprise with numbers and mobility. Once the Russians draw a line in the sand and engage the Ukrainians face to face then we'll get a better idea of what the future holds.



TheImmortal said:


> I misspoke, they had 120-130 BTGs at the start of the invasion. Which assuming BTG = 1000 troops that would mean a force of 130K. If they have 20K casualties using the 3:1 KIA to WIa rule than they have 60K wounded so 80K total. That would mean there is 50K troops in Ukraine right now....impossible
> 
> Hence why I think they injected more troops as the war went on.
> 
> I didn’t say they have 300K in Ukraine right now. I said they have ~200K. The rest are troops on rest, incapable units, deaths, casualties, etc. (~100K)
> 
> 
> 
> Ukraine stopped a top 5 largest military power in the world. It doesn’t matter if it was with NATO aid or Jesus himself sent archangels to fight alongside Ukrainian troops. The end result is the same—Russian failure on historical levels. This war will be taught around the world for decades in military academy’s and training facilities of what not to do as an invasion force.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has a fraction of the power of old Soviet Union. You forget how massive of a military and how many nations fought for Soviet Union.
> 
> 
> 
> No it’s not ‘remarkable’ that Russia was able to take literally one major province (Luchnask) and Mariupol and parts of a few others.
> 
> It seems you are doing your best Baghdad Bob impression.
> 
> 
> 
> You know why Iran won in Syria? Because of boots on the ground and mobilizing capable forces that followed orders and adapted to the situation. Granted Iran and It’s allies made ALOT of mistakes during that war, some boneheaded ones (Battle of Al-Eis and Battle of Morek) but overall they progressed very well because their high command and commanders were capable. Their officers followed orders and adapted to situation.
> 
> Russia does not have capable boots on the ground nor capable officers nor capable commanders.
> 
> Hell Russia doesn’t even have one Tiger Force like Commander to rally the troops and military to give hope. Not one single notable commander that gets results done when others cannot.
> 
> Syria had Tiger Force Commander and the Druze Commander and his Special forces that held Dier Ez Zor for years surrounded. Two well known commanders throughout the war.



But how can Russian AWACS or infared pods find Ukrainian air defense systems if they're not even turned on ? They're dispersed and they hide them in the most unexpected places. Anywhere from a large house garage, a barn, in the forest, in an industrial garage. 

Then when they receive intel, they come out, engage the target and some missiles can track the target by themselves after a certain point so in some cases they're only active for 10-20 minutes then they go back into hiding. So they're not that easy to find. It even took the US months to find all the Iraqi SCUD batteries in the first Gulf War. That was in the middle of the desert. Of course technology has progressed alot since then but still. 

I really think that a few hundred Iranian drones, including loitering munitions, could help the Russians alot, because they could effectively saturate the airspace. Military leaders are hesitant to lose a 50 million dollar jet and its pilot but with a $100,000 loitering munition or $2 million dollar UAV who cares as long as you destroy vital enemy targets.



Hack-Hook said:


> Russia have AWACS of its own and Ukraine still manage to fly helicopters and airplanes .
> also that hiding is overrated , the infra red camera on pods is exactly have the duty of finding such hidden assets and Russia must have destroyed them as primary target in first weeks of the war before NATO get involved
> 
> 
> honestly i cant understand it how much it take to destroy a tank when you want to abandon it, fully loaded with ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Some countries like France/UK only have 200 tanks so For Ukraine to have received 200+ tanks is ALOT.

Yes Russia needs to mobilize atleast 500,000 troops and they need a large fleet of UAVs. If not I don't think they will be able to achieve their goals in Ukraine.

Maybe they should take up Kim's offer of sending 500,000 troops in exchange for oil and wheat ? LOL



Hack-Hook said:


> as far as i'm aware Poland and Czech republic donated around 200-300 old T-72 tank the rest are Ukrainian and nobody else sent any tanks (in fact T-72 of Ukraine army are actually upgraded , thats not the case of Czech or Poland Tanks they are M varriant (it seems the number of donated tanks is 240-250 , 40 from Czech the rest from Poland)



Don't forget Afghanistan was not too long ago. I don't think the Americans would have an easy time in Iran and I think they know this.



Stryker1982 said:


> This was what I was also thinking about. This might only encourage them now.
> 
> 
> Now how much of Iran is also vulnerable to this, I believe much of the Artesh is like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> But how can Russian AWACS or infared pods find Ukrainian air defense systems if they're not even turned on ? They're dispersed and they hide them in the most unexpected places. Anywhere from a large house garage, a barn, in the forest, in an industrial garage.
> 
> Then when they receive intel, they come out, engage the target and some missiles can track the target by themselves after a certain point so in some cases they're only active for 10-20 minutes then they go back into hiding. So they're not that easy to find. It even took the US months to find all the Iraqi SCUD batteries in the first Gulf War. That was in the middle of the desert. Of course technology has progressed alot since then but still.


they are not needed to be turned on , the system is made of metal and certainly will have different temperature with the living trees around them they easily will be pick up by any descent infrared pods and AWACS is supposed to show Ukraine aircraft, drones and helicopter not turned off air defense . also those air-defense Ukraine have are not that mobile expect the shorad when they turned on it take up to 1 hour to fold them up and relocate them , AWACS can get the signal and warn Russian artillery and air-force of the location of the radars when they are turned on and they could destroy them, no such thing happened


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Don't forget Afghanistan was not too long ago. I don't think the Americans would have an easy time in Iran and I think they know this.









If this is how they will be confronted, then what can u say.

I didn't mean ground, I was more referring to air, air defense, missile and sea clash.


This is what a real exercise should be like.





Even thought it is very cinematic, you can see details as well
*With a couple equipment upgrades even a small cadre of IRGC units can be very dangerous and ferocious fighters.
You can tell very easily who are the people who learned and adapted in Syria, and transmitted their experience and who has sacred defense mentality.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Some countries like France/UK only have 200 tanks so For Ukraine to have received 200+ tanks is ALOT.


some country rely on collective defense force AKA NATO 
by the way france have 406 leclerc (254 in serviceand 152 in storage) but they also have 247 AMX-10 that while don't have the armor of a tank have a main 105mm cannon


----------



## sha ah

Still you get my point. Ukraine has more than certainly received more than 200 tanks. Then there's all the armored vehicles and Infantry fighting vehicles (BMP, M113, Humvees, Kirpi MRAP, etc), not to mention all the artillery, spare jets and HIMARS. A BBC interview and an interview with a conscript a few months ago confirmed it. Russia basically destroyed most of Ukraine's armor and killed most of their contract soldiers within the first few months of the war.

This offensive in Kharkiv involved the most elite units the Ukrainians have left, along with some newly trained personnel that received training in the UK and Poland. There were also a significant number of foreign mercenaries/volunteers and even women involved in the fighting. 

I've heard that in some EU countries, the price of heating has gone up 8x. That is no joke and today the president of Hungary, Victor Orban stated that the EU is out of natural gas. That contradicts what Germany said a week ago, stating that they have enough reserves for the winter. In any case, if this winter turns out to be excessively cold, the EU will suffer. I mean 8x the price from last year ? That is insane. That means that if your heating bill last year was $200, this year it will be $1600. 

There have been several protests in the EU recently and there are more planned. People are burning their bills on the streets while others are organizing a mass boycott, basically refusing to pay. Some EU countries are setting up relief funds. Basically they're being forced to subsidize the price of electricity while they're going into recession. Is this sustainable for the EU ? 

Realistically if Ukraine isn't able to quickly win back all their territory within the next few months and if this war drags on, I know the Americans don't give a damn but many European countries will soon be pressured by their populations to put an end to this war. Right now there isn't even enough natural gas, LNG and otherwise to supply the EU. 

It will take years to build up the necessary infrastructure, but even then they will have to pay 3-4x more at the least to buy LNG and from other sources. Even the president of Poland recently lashed out at Norway for charging Poland 4x more than what they were paying Russia last year. Is this sustainable for the EU ? I don't think so. If this war drags on the pressure will begin to mount.



Hack-Hook said:


> some country rely on collective defense force AKA NATO
> by the way france have 406 leclerc (254 in serviceand 152 in storage) but they also have 247 AMX-10 that while don't have the armor of a tank have a main 105mm cannon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

At the start of the war Ukraine had 250x S-300 batteries. They're pretty mobile and don't take that long to setup.



Hack-Hook said:


> they are not needed to be turned on , the system is made of metal and certainly will have different temperature with the living trees around them they easily will be pick up by any descent infrared pods and AWACS is supposed to show Ukraine aircraft, drones and helicopter not turned off air defense . also those air-defense Ukraine have are not that mobile expect the shorad when they turned on it take up to 1 hour to fold them up and relocate them , AWACS can get the signal and warn Russian artillery and air-force of the location of the radars when they are turned on and they could destroy them, no such thing happened




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568880258631221249

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> My real concern for Iran is that neither Russia or China want to partner to form a true axis to combat the West. Instead of 3 Musketeers ‘one for all and all for one’ ....it’s 3 Lone Wolves getting attacked by themselves.



This is the key.

And this goes much further than the political elite of China and Russia not willing to form a true alliance with like-minded countries. Any reluctance of these states to share the burden of confronting the West stems from a lack of shared values, historical consciousness and identity between the populations they represent. The average Chinese is not willing to suffer in the scenario of Russia being attacked by the West. Similarly, the average Russian will not come at Iran's rescue if we would ever be confronted by outside powers.

Compare this to the West. People over here are willing to suffer economically and even physically because they consider Russia's invasion of Ukraine to be a grave injustice and an attack on their own values. Their governments are even at times being accused by their own populations of pussyfooting with their fickle support for Ukraine. Thousands of Westerners travelled thousands of miles to fight on Ukrainian soil against Russia's presumed deadly fighting machine, and more people would do so if their governments would order a complete mobilization.

There may be some support between China, Russia and Iran, but it isn't strategic nor are their long-standing ties that would provide a breeding ground for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well the Russians have the resources to win this. They could just mobilize, not even a full mobilization, just a partial one, 250,000-500,000 troops. They could have purchased hundreds of Iranian drones and saturated the airspace, but they didn't. 

China has been supporting Russia economically, buying not only energy from them but alot of Chinese consumers have been going on a frenzy buying Russian products to support them. On the other hand North Korea has offered to deploy 500,000 troops to Ukraine in support of Russia. But will Russia take up the offer ? Because of their pride, probably not. Same reason why they didn't buy Iranian drones.

Of course it's not the same as the west directly sending weapons but Ukraine has a deficit of weapons, Russia doesn't and even if they did they could purchase more. The foreign fighters in Ukraine, I believe according to one estimate, number 2000, maybe the real number is much higher, but according to the estimate half of them have left already.

Many of them were veterans of Iraq/Afghanistan but when they realized that they were actually in a situation where they didn't have every conceivable advantage on their side, they fled. Like that Canadian sniper Wally. Western media promoted him, built him up as the best sniper in the world. However when he realized that he was up against tanks and artillery and that in some cases Ukrainian troops were actually at a disadvantage, he quickly left.

At the end of the day the Russians are suffering from a manpower deficiency issue. 170,000 troops IS NOT ENOUGH for a 900 KM front. It simply isn't. The Americans were fighting on a 200-300 km from in Iraq and they had 370,000 troops and with Iraq, the Shia and Kurdish population (70%) had been persecuted by Saddam so they didn't fight. On the other hand, 12 years of constant bombings, sanctions and previous wars had crippled Iraq by that point. NATO, the most powerful military organization on the planet supports Ukraine. Who supported Iraq/Saddam ? NOBODY

Anyways back to the point, what are the Russians going to do about it ? What are they going to do about their lack of manpower ? What about the stalemate in the air. Ukraine's massive stockpile of Soviet air defense systems, as well as advanced weapons from NATO (HIMARS, Anti radiation bombs), as well as a network of spotters with MANPADS on the ground, as well as NATO intelligence (AWACS/Satellite intel) has blunted Russia's airpower. 

The question is what are they going to do about it ? Saturating the airspace with low cost UAVs is one solution. The Russians could have just purchased Iranian drones, even just until they produced enough of their own, like a stop gap measure, but they didn't and won't. 

Another issue is that in recent months, since taking Severodonetsk, the Russians have become complacent. Just like the Americans in Afghanistan. But complacency does not win wars. Fortune favors the bold. It seems like Putin is hoping that this winter will help the Russians turn the tide. If this winter turns out to be extremely cold, he's hoping that the EU's support for Ukraine will waver. He's might also be hoping that the Ukrainians won't be prepared for a cold winter and that's when his army can make some gains. 

Realistically though NATO is already scrambling to send winter jackets to Ukraine. However Zelensky recently claimed that Ukraine had a 1 million man army. He's probably exaggerating. So assuming Ukraine has a 400,000 man army, with most of them being under-trained conscripts, will NATO be able to provide winter wear / gear for that many troops ? Who knows but anyways when it comes to Ukraine, they had an issue with training their troops. Many conscripts were only given training for a few days or weeks before being sent to the front. Now they're addressing this issue by sending troops to the UK, Poland, Spain for training. 

After the first phase of the war the Russians adapted well by shortening the front and using their overwhelming advantage in firepower and artillery to decimate Ukrainian positions. However like I said, after Severodonetsk they became complacent. They don't seem to be proactive enough and as a result have now paid the price. This might actually end up being good for them in the long run. Maybe they needed a slap in the face, a wake up call of sorts. At the end of the day, I don't know how this war will end, nobody knows for sure, but all I know is that if the Russians don't address their deficiencies, then they might as well pack up and leave now.



Surenas said:


> This is the key.
> 
> And this goes much further than the political elite of China and Russia not willing to form a true alliance with like-minded countries. Any reluctance of these states to share the burden of confronting the West stems from a lack of shared values, historical consciousness and identity between the populations they represent. The average Chinese is not willing to suffer in the scenario of Russia being attacked by the West. Similarly, the average Russian will not come at Iran's rescue if we would ever be confronted by outside powers.
> 
> Compare this to the West. People over here are willing to suffer economically and even physically because they consider Russia's invasion of Ukraine to be a grave injustice and an attack on their own values. Their governments are even at times being accused by their own populations of pussyfooting with their fickle support for Ukraine. Thousands of Westerners travelled thousands of miles to fight on Ukrainian soil against Russia's presumed deadly fighting machine, and more people would do so if their governments would order a complete mobilization.
> 
> There may be some support between China, Russia and Iran, but it isn't strategic nor are their long-standing ties that would provide a breeding ground for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Now imagine what our situation looks like on the ground with these Arteshi commanders. With horrendous quality of training and equipment. Hope we don't find out.
> 
> 
> If I asked you back in Feb 25th, if Russia would still fail to achieve it's strategic objectives by the time it was Sept 10th, would you have called me stupid and said Russia will steamroll?
> 
> I ask this because I am 99% sure no one thought this war would be continuing by this point lets be realistic here, I certainly didn't and the front lines have largely been static for the most part.



The moment this war started many said this is a long war. 

Not just me. Biden said long war. Rezai said years.

Give it some time. It will look like Syria and futile before they achieve something

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jauk

Surenas said:


> Russian Armed Forces crumbling before our eyes:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568592939768504320
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568587257921110016
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568579775966466049
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568579098745704449
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568579108191207428
> No point denying it at this point; the West has defeated Russia.



Uh huh. 😝

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

British spies before Russo Japanese war:
Russian army is lazy and slow.

Stalin after Russo Finnish war: Disappointing

This war is not supposed to be easier than Finnish war. The supply line is excellent. Expect another RussoFinnish war.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Ooof, that doesn't look great, seems like the front collapsed a bit, need some stabalization with reinforcements, if they have any


They are fighting against the entire Western financial, political,military apparatus. What do you expect?

Iran-Iraq war 2.0


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> At the start of the war Ukraine had 250x S-300 batteries. They're pretty mobile and don't take that long to setup.


the radar take 30min to 1 hour to setup on s-300, that is one reason that I scream our 15th khordad , 3rd khordad and bavar have better radars and mobility compared to s-300 and they didn't had 250 batteries , probably 250 launcher , from which around 34 was in crimea and fall into russia hand .more importantly what they had was S300-V1, Ps and Pt 
the PT model is from 78, V1 from 83 and PS model from 85 . the most advance they had was one PMU1 battery that was donated to them by slovakia and was built in 1992



> Ukraine – S-300PT, S-300PS, S-300PMU, S-300V1.[147] Only six systems were kept in working conditions between 2004 and 2014; as a result, only 40% of Ukrainian S-300 systems were in good condition prior to 2014.[148] Due to the war with Russia, Ukraine started repairing and pushing back to service several armaments, including several S-300 batteries,[149] with at least 4 batteries overhauled in the period of 2014–15. 34 launchers remained in Crimea after the 2014 Russian annexation of Crimea.[150] Prior to the 2022 Russian invasion of Ukraine, the country had around 100 batteries.[151][152] It received an additional battery from Slovakia in April 2022.[153]





Dariush the Great said:


> They are fighting against the entire Western financial, political,military apparatus. What do you expect?
> 
> Iran-Iraq war 2.0


they are not fighting even against 1/10 of western capabilities. from where you get that entire part from ?


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> This is the key.
> 
> And this goes much further than the political elite of China and Russia not willing to form a true alliance with like-minded countries. Any reluctance of these states to share the burden of confronting the West stems from a lack of shared values, historical consciousness and identity between the populations they represent. The average Chinese is not willing to suffer in the scenario of Russia being attacked by the West. Similarly, the average Russian will not come at Iran's rescue if we would ever be confronted by outside powers.
> 
> Compare this to the West. People over here are willing to suffer economically and even physically because they consider Russia's invasion of Ukraine to be a grave injustice and an attack on their own values. Their governments are even at times being accused by their own populations of pussyfooting with their fickle support for Ukraine. Thousands of Westerners travelled thousands of miles to fight on Ukrainian soil against Russia's presumed deadly fighting machine, and more people would do so if their governments would order a complete mobilization.
> 
> There may be some support between China, Russia and Iran, but it isn't strategic nor are their long-standing ties that would provide a breeding ground for it.



This is an accurate interpretation and the reason why the West will continue to be the dominant force driving the world order.

Strategic Alliances — is what the West excels at. It has NATO & the Quad & Israel/Arabs to counter Russia-China-Iran.

Russia failed at trying to take on the West by itself. Iran has managed to resist while having its economy crushed. China will soon find out this reality with its aging demographics (China’s population expected to fall by 40% by end of century — 25% of population will be over 65 by 2050) add in Chinese growth is slowing to its lowest levels (3%) in decades.

Right now the only tool Russia has left is economic pain vis a vi weaponization of natural gas.

There was a real opportunity to build a strategic alliance to challenge the world order. But Russia and China had leaders who failed to see the bigger picture and build alliances that transcended borders/cultures/and ideology. Iran was always willing to an extent, the other two thought they were powerful enough on their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> British spies before Russo Japanese war:
> Russian army is lazy and slow.
> 
> Stalin after Russo Finnish war: Disappointing
> 
> This war is not supposed to be easier than Finnish war. The supply line is excellent. Expect another RussoFinnish war.



Russia gained land in Finnish war.

The same army who made the slow progress in Finnish war, brought down Germany in 3 years. It was a survival war then.

Rus had another excellent win in their history. The Golden Horde win.

China had one and only excellent win in their history. Winning against Mongols.

The combination of Rus and Chinese win against mongoloids, ended the descendants of Chengiz for good.
About the same time Iranians brought down Ilkhanid Mongols.

*The defacto but unwritten alliance of Iran, Russia, China has once annihilated a completely dominant superpower, the Mongol empire.*

The Mongol empire owned almost the whole world and had Europe under servitude as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> This is an accurate interpretation and the reason why the West will continue to be the dominant force driving the world order.
> 
> Strategic Alliances — is what the West excels at. It has NATO & the Quad & Israel/Arabs to counter Russia-China-Iran.
> 
> Russia failed at trying to take on the West by itself. Iran has managed to resist while having its economy crushed. China will soon find out this reality with its aging demographics (China’s population expected to fall by 40% by end of century — 25% of population will be over 65 by 2050) add in Chinese growth is slowing to its lowest levels (3%) in decades.
> 
> Right now the only tool Russia has left is economic pain vis a vi weaponization of natural gas.
> 
> There was a real opportunity to build a strategic alliance to challenge the world order. But Russia and China had leaders who failed to see the bigger picture and build alliances that transcended borders/cultures/and ideology. Iran was always willing to an extent, the other two thought they were powerful enough on their own.



Correct.

But it goes further than China and Russia having mistakenly cherished the conviction that they were powerful enough on their own, and didn't need the likes of Iran to further advance their interests. Mind you, for all of our grievances of the West looking down on us, even the Chinese and Russian political elites have snubbed their nose at Iran in times of great need. Remember when Russia used Iran as a negotiating card with the West, even refusing to sell Iran those S-300s during a period where the force imbalance between Iran and the West/Israel was greater than now and the threat of an attack significantly higher? If it wasn't for Iran's geopolitical maturity and successes that proved it to be a force to be reckoned with, and relations between China/Russia and the West didn't deteriorate, these same political elites would still have ignored Iran's pleas for support and assistance.

In addition, the likes of China (and previously Russia) having their economies integrated with the West and the threat of sanctions hanging above their heads in case they overstep the geopolitical/strategic boundaries of the West always prevented these states to build alliances with the likes of Iran. There is no joint willingness to accept any suffering for the greater good of having an alliance, as the populations of these aforementioned states do not share any values with each other besides some joint grievances over the West' past and present imperial policy. No such thing as a collective transnational identity that bond these countries and is cemented in strong instutions that provide shared security. In addition, the likes of China, Russia and Iran are constantly under the pressure of western-influenced and instigated color revolutions, made possible by the attractiveness of the western way of life and these countries having repressive political systems, resulting in China, Iran and Russia being continuously on the back foot while the West' faces little to none threat to its own political systems (although the US is increasingly destabilizing).

I'm not sure how Russia being exposed for the paper tiger it is, will eventually impact Iran's strategic interests as it will cost Russia generations to recover from the military power and diplomacy they have burned over this conflict. Surely in places like Syria, Armenia and Central-Asia a degraded Russia will embolden the likes of Israel, Azerbaijan/Turkey and the United States to make inroads in previously off-limited sphere of influences. Iran should keep a hands on approach in these regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> Russia gained land in Finnish war.
> 
> The same army who made the slow progress in Finnish war, brought down Germany in 3 years. It was a survival war then.
> 
> Rus had another excellent win in their history. The Golden Horde win.
> 
> China had one and only excellent win in their history. Winning against Mongols.
> 
> The combination of Rus and Chinese win against mongoloids, ended the descendants of Chengiz for good.
> About the same time Iranians brought down Ilkhanid Mongols.
> 
> *The defacto but unwritten alliance of Iran, Russia, China has once annihilated a completely dominant superpower, the Mongol empire.*
> 
> The Mongol empire owned almost the whole world and had Europe under servitude as well.



Chinese once told Americans: “ You have all the good allies.”

This is a bizarre statement from the Chinese.
Indeed under a dominant superpower order, anyone left out is sanctioned and at least partly weakened.

The three left out countries have different theology but one thing anchors them together in an unwritten alliance. Threat is the Anglos dominance having subdued most of the world.



Surenas said:


> Correct.
> 
> But it goes further than China and Russia having mistakenly cherished the conviction that they were powerful enough on their own, and didn't need the likes of Iran to further advance their interests. Mind you, for all of our grievances of the West looking down on us, even the Chinese and Russian political elites have snubbed their nose at Iran in times of great need. Remember when Russia used Iran as a negotiating card with the West, even refusing to sell Iran those S-300s during a period where the force imbalance between Iran and the West/Israel was greater than now and the threat of an attack significantly higher? If it wasn't for Iran's geopolitical maturity and successes that proved it to be a force to be reckoned with, and relations between China/Russia and the West didn't deteriorate, these same political elites would still have ignored Iran's pleas for support and assistance.
> 
> In addition, the likes of China (and previously Russia) having their economies integrated with the West and the threat of sanctions hanging above their heads in case they overstep the geopolitical/strategic boundaries of the West always prevented these states to build alliances with the likes of Iran. There is no joint willingness to accept any suffering for the greater good of having an alliance, as the populations of these aforementioned states do not share any values with each other besides some joint grievances over the West' past and present imperial policy. No such thing as a collective transnational identity that bond these countries and is cemented in strong instutions that provide shared security. In addition, the likes of China, Russia and Iran are constantly under the pressure of western-influenced and instigated color revolutions, made possible by the attractiveness of the western way of life and these countries having repressive political systems, resulting in China, Iran and Russia being continuously on the back foot while the West' faces little to none threat to its own political systems (although the US is increasingly destabilizing).
> 
> I'm not sure how Russia being exposed for the paper tiger it is, will eventually impact Iran's strategic interests. Surely in places like Syria, Armenia and Central-Asia a degraded Russia will embolden the likes of Israel, Azerbaijan/Turkey and the United States to make inroads in previously off-limited sphere of influences. Iran should keep a hands on approach in these regions.



From an American perspective, China is the danger. The only threat to their future.

It has to be restrained from further expansion and it should be democratize and Japanized in the long run.

Russia is secondary and Iran only a regional power.

Calling owner of 8000 nukes, SLBM, descent engineering a paper tiger is incorrect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Have you considered that many don't want to fight this war?



What could this possibly be based upon (other than NATO's discourse)?



Stryker1982 said:


> Who cares. The only thing that matters is winning and if they need foreign support for it, then they don't give a damn even if they lose 3:1 casualties. The only thing that matters is winning. Perhaps Russia should have re-considered and taken seriously the fact that NATO would provide this level of support. That's called a blunder. You know what they really need? They need some Iranian UCAVs and they need several hundreds of them and a pipeline/lend-lease of smart munitions from Iran for them.



While the notion that the war is particularly unpopular among Russians amounts to western propaganda, for the Russian government there are domestic and international ramifications associated with committing larger amounts of troops. It's understandable that Moscow has been seeking to conduct this in the least resource-intensive fashion possible. However, it's also true that now the time may have come for Russia to consider stepping up its operations, and domestically at least, the system and public opinion are most likely to support such a move all things considered.



Stryker1982 said:


> The Russians are not able to advanced in Kherson region with the current situation, they are dealing with lower manpower then before and lower equipment level than before. They are not able to launch rapid offensives. It really calls into question whether or not can Russia hold on to what it has in the next 2-3 years without shifting its economy to a wartime economy, and calling on available men forcibly. The chances of this is very low for Putin to make such a decision. Their are also 5th columns in the country who can use that against him.



Either way, Russia still has lots of hitherto unused resources that are mobilizable at relatively low political cost. The military situation isn't quite as hopeless for them.




TheImmortal said:


> Just look at the footage of their air strikes the Russian MOD publishes back during height of counteroffensive of the War. Literally almost every bomb was off target. The target would be the building and the bomb would explode 50 meters away.



Yet it was those same Russian air strikes which helped turn the tide in the Syrian conflict.



TheImmortal said:


> Russia started with around 32 BTGs so 320,000. Assuming by now there have been 75K KIA + WIA that leaves them with 245K plus the troops that have to rotate out for rest and reassembly of units that are no longer battle capable.



No more than 6000 or so Russian troops have been killed in action (casualties among local forces of the Donetsk and Lugansk Republics however have been superior).

This was confirmed recently by in-depth ground research conducted by the Russian-language service of the BBC, which can hardly be considered as favorably biased towards Moscow. As for the wounded, the great majority of these return back to service in a short time. A scratch sustained in combat operations is counted as a wound.

On the Ukrainian side however, and by the admission of several Ukrainian sources including official ones, casualties have been staggeringly high and several times the number of Russian losses.



TheImmortal said:


> But Putin is stuck playing politics and reality is he cannot call a draft. It would be the end to his rule. He boxed himself in calling this a military operation and not a war.



Russia still has ample maneuvering space, including politically, to increase troop levels in the Ukrainian theater. It did not start out at its full potential. Whether or not they'll go for such an option is of course an open question right now.



TheImmortal said:


> It doesn’t have overwhelming support. It has the book 1984 level of support. Which means criticizing the war means your demoted, arrested, or slip out of a window. But with the recent Ukrainian advances we have seen even officials within the Douma begin criticizing Putin along with the outer cities.
> 
> The FSB and Military still support him so he should be safe. But his rule is getting long in the tooth and whatever health problems he has is taking its toll.



This is really not the case. Significant popular support for both the Russian government and military operations in Ukraine is corroborated by empirical observation as well as by credible polls. The Russian government enjoys more popular legitimacy than many western regimes.

Also the government in Moscow does not legitimize itself through force. Citizens partaking in opinion polls have no fear of being pushed out of windows, opposition parties run at elections and assorted dissidents including fifth columnists of the west are given wide room to express their views. Russia is a full-fledged democracy, just not a liberal one - which by the way is another trait it shares with Iran.

If anything, it has been the NATO regimes which have gone overboard in controlling and censoring free speech as far as the conflict in Ukraine is concerned. And, this has not simply been done by a propaganda and psy-ops campaign of colossal proportions (as on this forum, where multiple accounts sprung up out of nowhere only to push the NATO line in the Ukraine thread), but by means of coercion as well.

Case in point the German regime, which, not content with freezing the bank account of a young female journalist reporting on Kiev's systematic shelling of civilian areas in Donetsk, proceeded to sanction her parents as well! How very "democratic". Heck, I myself was openly threatened with judicial action by a pro-NATO user on this forum for my contribution, despite the fact that it consisted to a large degree of documents whose scientific value is undeniable for a better understanding of the Russian narrative.



TheImmortal said:


> Corruption and Paranoia. That’s what caused Russian military state today.
> 
> Much like Assad’s military....commanders were selected based on loyalty not capability.



The Russian military is a professional institution. Assimilating it with random armies of the developing world is something I'd expect from ordinary western propaganda, propaganda which in recent times has stooped to the level of the late Soviet-era Pravda, to be honest.



TheImmortal said:


> We do not need US/NATO thinking that Iran and China are also paper tigers.



Another thing we should avoid is lending NATO and the zionists a helping hand in their relentless attempts to completely blacken Russia's image with the Iranian public. That this is a central objective of western (and western vassals') propaganda effort is obvious - suffice to turn on Saudi International, Manoto or BBC Farsi for a second and witness how they keep going out of their way to demonize Russia (and China) around the clock.



TheImmortal said:


> As for Russia, once Putin dies...Russia will fall to the West and whatever Yes men they already have planted in the Kremlin to succeed him. I don’t believe for one second that Dmitri who kissed Obama’s *** when he was Russian President or Shoigu Putin’s right hand General are the ultra nationalist they want people to believe.
> 
> There is another Gorbachev coming.



Medvedev is unlikely to succeed Putin. The figures most talked about as potential successors are in line with President Putin's policy in terms of safeguarding Russia against destructive western expansionism.



TheImmortal said:


> You know why Iran won in Syria? Because of boots on the ground and mobilizing capable forces that followed orders and adapted to the situation. Granted Iran and It’s allies made ALOT of mistakes during that war, some boneheaded ones (Battle of Al-Eis and Battle of Morek) but overall they progressed very well because their high command and commanders were capable. Their officers followed orders and adapted to situation.
> 
> Russia does not have capable boots on the ground nor capable officers nor capable commanders.



In Syria, ground efforts of the Iran-led Resistance and Russian air power proved equally decisive in ensuring victory. As a matter of fact, as long as one of the two components was missing, operations had stalled and it was the addition of the Russia which enabled the thrust towards Deir ez-Zour and above all, the liberation of Aleppo, which truly sealed the fate of the insurgency.

Syria is actually an example of a perfect type of interdependence, namely between Iranian-led forces and Russian ones. This is also why despite never ending, regular western propaganda that "Russia is about to ditch Iran soon and expel (pro-)Iranians forces from Syria", no such thing has occurred and western-fed disinformation was exposed for what it is.



TheImmortal said:


> Hell Russia doesn’t even have one Tiger Force like Commander to rally the troops and military to give hope. Not one single notable commander that gets results done when others cannot.



Russia and its DPR and LPR allies have had their share of such charismatic commanders. Such as Givi or Motorola.

Today, officers like the Chechen Apti Alaudynov are playing a similar role.



TheImmortal said:


> This is an accurate interpretation and the reason why the West will continue to be the dominant force driving the world order.
> 
> Strategic Alliances — is what the West excels at. It has NATO & the Quad & Israel/Arabs to counter Russia-China-Iran.
> 
> Russia failed at trying to take on the West by itself. Iran has managed to resist while having its economy crushed. China will soon find out this reality with its aging demographics (China’s population expected to fall by 40% by end of century — 25% of population will be over 65 by 2050) add in Chinese growth is slowing to its lowest levels (3%) in decades.
> 
> Right now the only tool Russia has left is economic pain vis a vi weaponization of natural gas.
> 
> There was a real opportunity to build a strategic alliance to challenge the world order. But Russia and China had leaders who failed to see the bigger picture and build alliances that transcended borders/cultures/and ideology. Iran was always willing to an extent, the other two thought they were powerful enough on their own.



Outside situations of major geostrategic disruption, alliances don't necessarily take shape overnight. However, increasing rapprochement between Iran on the one hand and Russia, China on the other is in the making. There are various signs of this, from the Supreme Leader's statements, to strategic Iranian investments in the Russian Federation as well as Russia's recent launching of an Iranian military surveillance satellite.

Of course the common existential enemy will do everything in its power to undermine the process, and will generously top its efforts off with non-stop propaganda in hopes of turning Iranians against Russia / China and vice versa, but mutual rapprochement will go on regardless.

A second broad tendency that is as palpable, is the tendential comparative decline of the west and the advent of multipolarity. That we may be years if not decades away from the conclusion of this process shouldn't be seen as a reason to assume it's not currently playing out.




Hack-Hook said:


> that is the official narrative , but how much it aligned with reality on the ground ?



It's not merely an official government narrative (in fact we don't see Russian authorities insisting all too much on this), but something which has been highlighted by various opinion polls as well as research findings from qualified independent analysts.



Hack-Hook said:


> they are not fighting even against 1/10 of western capabilities. from where you get that entire part from ?



The entire NATO is backing the Ukrainian side, that's a readily publicized fact. And this is making an enormous difference, just like extensive foreign support did for Saddam in the war he imposed on Islamic Iran.




Surenas said:


> And this goes much further than the political elite of China and Russia not willing to form a true alliance with like-minded countries. Any reluctance of these states to share the burden of confronting the West stems from a lack of shared values, historical consciousness and identity between the populations they represent. The average Chinese is not willing to suffer in the scenario of Russia being attacked by the West. Similarly, the average Russian will not come at Iran's rescue if we would ever be confronted by outside powers.
> 
> Compare this to the West. People over here are willing to suffer economically and even physically because they consider Russia's invasion of Ukraine to be a grave injustice and an attack on their own values. Their governments are even at times being accused by their own populations of pussyfooting with their fickle support for Ukraine. Thousands of Westerners travelled thousands of miles to fight on Ukrainian soil against Russia's presumed deadly fighting machine, and more people would do so if their governments would order a complete mobilization.
> 
> There may be some support between China, Russia and Iran, but it isn't strategic nor are their long-standing ties that would provide a breeding ground for it.



I would respectfully tend to relativize the above assessment. In geopolitics, shared culture and collective memory do not represent inherent determinisms onto themselves. When present, they do offer a favorable starting point no doubt, an opportunity for the construction of alliances. However, they need to be socially cultivated and/or exploited and built upon in a constantly ongoing process, rather than functioning as indefinite self-sustaining factors.

And that's where political discourse if not social engineering come into play. Hence why the impact cultural commonalities at the geopolitical level can molded, either amplified or entirely neutralized. It's a matter of perspective, and of which perspective is prioritized. In Europe, there was intense resentment, even hatred between nations for centuries prior to WW2. Many of these nations viewed each other as overarching historic enemies, e.g. France and England etc. During WW1, the propaganda issued by warring parties against each other and their peoples was extremely violent. Their shared values didn't prevent them from being at each others' throat back in the day.

Ukrainians are culturally closer to Russians than to the west by practically every measure, yet NATO and its local agents managed to promote anti-Russian sentiments and to institute them as the prevalent norm, after making praise of WW2 Nazi collaborators socially acceptable, in a hugely self-contradicting move. As for western European populations, they've shown some resistance against the aggressive anti-Russian policy of NATO regimes. And this comes despite mind-boggling volumes of propaganda from vastly streamlined, self-censoring mainstream media, and even punitive measures against some of those daring to voice opposite views. 

Objectively speaking, it's in the interest of European states to detach themselves at long last from USA overlordship and conduct their own independeny policy vis à vis Russia.

Why is it not happening? One, because of the submission of European elites to Washington. And two, because they are keeping their populations in check through a suffocating mixture of propaganda, social engineering and coercion, which a well inspired analyst described by the term inverted totalitarianism.

Therefore, perhaps it's time for Iranians, Russians and Chinese to start highlighting their commonalities and shared interests, rather than working as auxiliaries to NATO propaganda by bashing one another. And God knows there are grounds for rapprochement between our nations. Speaking of shared values, a long common history of oppression at the hands of western imperialists and resistance against the latter is a good example. So is the fact that all three nations are governed by alternate models not conforming to the liberal dogma which western imperialists are seeking to forcefully impose the world over.

Some of those who keep blasting Russia are not merely lamenting potential shortcomings of Russian policy, nor making constructive suggestions for betterment. They do not actually want Iranian-Russian relations to florish even if the opportunity presents itself, due to an underlying pro-western political bias, which itself is informed by counter-revolutionary positioning as well as longing for a return to the conditions which prevailed under the ousted monarchy, when Iran used to be under the thumb of American and zionist imperialism. It's their resentment towards the Islamic Revolution's driving principles and their desire for a reversal which motivates their input in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The entire NATO is backing the Ukrainian side, that's a readily publicized fact. And this is making an enormous difference, just like extensive foreign support did for Saddam in the war he imposed on Islamic Iran.


if you think the entire NATO is 200 t72m of Poland +atgm and manpad, and some artillery ,then ok


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> if you think the entire NATO is 200 t72m of Poland +atgm and manpad, and some artillery ,then ok



The entire NATO backing them doesn't mean NATO regimes will be transferring their whole arsenal to Ukraine. They sent more than the above cited items, it's all over the Ukraine thread and I can't be bothered to pick it all out. However there are other forms of support, which Ba'thist aggressors also benefited from during the Imposed War, namely things such as intelligence, including real time surveillance by satellite, AWACS etc. Other areas Ukraine received support in are propaganda and psy-ops, as well as foreign fighters / mercenaries.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The entire NATO backing them doesn't mean NATO regimes will be transferring their whole arsenal to Ukraine. They sent more than the above cited items, it's all over the Ukraine thread and I can't be bothered to pick it all out. However there are other forms of support, which Ba'thist aggressors also benefited from during the Imposed War, namely things such as intelligence, including real time surveillance by satellite, AWACS etc. Other areas Ukraine received support in are propaganda and psy-ops, as well as foreign fighter


ba'thist regime received satellite information , Ukraine also received them . saddam received artillery Ukraine also got them saddam get atgm , Ukraine also received them 
but Saddam also received , , missile , the best aircrafts available to Russia and France , chemical weapon production planet and materials , tanks . non of them were given to Ukraine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> ba'thist regime received satellite information , Ukraine also received them . saddam received artillery Ukraine also got them saddam get atgm , Ukraine also received them
> but Saddam also received , , missile , the best aircrafts available to Russia and France , chemical weapon production planet and materials , tanks . non of them were given to Ukraine



In addition to that Ukraine also received tanks, APC's, self-propelled AAA, utility vehicles, UAV's and UCAV's (which Iraq never fielded).

Also dozens of Ukrainian brigades were trained directly by NATO, something Iraq was equally deprived of.

As for best aircraft available to the USSR and France, I'm not sure the Soviet fighter jets Saddam received weren't downgraded export models. French aircraft were limited in numbers and restricted to two types.

In terms of missiles, Ukraine already had a certain stockpile of its own when the war started.

Furthermore it stands to reason that for all the intelligence Iraq was fed by the USA, the regime in Kiev is benefiting from much wider and more detailed data. Including because surveillance technology has improved since the 1980's.

All in all, western support for Ukraine sure makes a lot of difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

SalarHaqq said:


> In addition to that Ukraine also received tanks, APC's, self-propelled AAA, utility vehicles, UAV's and UCAV's (which Iraq never fielded).
> 
> Also dozens of Ukrainian brigades were trained directly by NATO, something Iraq was equally deprived of.
> 
> As for best aircraft available to the USSR and France, I'm not sure the Soviet fighter jets Saddam received weren't downgraded export models. French aircraft were limited in numbers and restricted to two types.
> 
> In terms of missiles, Ukraine already had a certain stockpile of its own when the war started.
> 
> Furthermore it stands to reason that for all the intelligence Iraq was fed by the USA, the regime in Kiev is benefiting from much wider and more detailed data. Including because surveillance technology has improved since the 1980's.
> 
> All in all, western support for Ukraine sure makes a lot of difference.


The U.S. military along with other allies was training the Iraqi Army and the Afghan National Army. Its all in the news and public. The problem is the motivation. You could give them billions of dollars of equipment but they would give them up or abandoned them, not to mention training with them, even Green Beret was with them. In Iraqi military I would say the Iraqi Special Forces are the ones the most motivated. And remember that the Afghans had an Air Force with A-29 aircraft as well as Blackhawks flown by Afghan pilots.



Hack-Hook said:


> honestly i cant understand it how much it take to destroy a tank when you want to abandon it, fully loaded with ammunition.


Most likely they don't care or don't have the means to blow it up. They won't linger around to feel like they want to destroy the tank to not be used against them when they are only interested in getting away.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Oldman1 said:


> The U.S. military along with other allies was training the Iraqi Army and the Afghan National Army. Its all in the news and public. The problem is the motivation. You could give them billions of dollars of equipment but they would give them up or abandoned them, not to mention training with them, even Green Beret was with them. In Iraqi military I would say the Iraqi Special Forces are the ones the most motivated. And remember that the Afghans had an Air Force with A-29 aircraft as well as Blackhawks flown by Afghan pilots.



What are you talking about? We were comparing the support received by Iraq during the war Saddam imposed on Iran (1980-1988) with NATO support for Ukraine during the present conflict! Iraqi troops never received training from any western military back then, but the Ukrainians pretty much do.

As for the standard excuse about US-trained Iraqis and Afghans lacking motivation, Washington assumed they wouldn't. And that they'd embrace the US-imposed order with open arms. But it turned out otherwise, didn't it? This is part of the US regime's strategic blunder in both these countries, and part of why Washington failed at achieving its announced war objectives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

SalarHaqq said:


> What are you talking about? We were comparing the support received by Iraq during the war Saddam imposed on Iran (1980-1988) with NATO support for Ukraine during the present conflict! Western militaries never trained Iraqi troops back then.


Why would they? Back then most of their weaponry were Soviet made. So the Russians trained them. 


SalarHaqq said:


> As for the standard excuse about US-trained Iraqis and Afghans lacking motivation, Washington assumed they wouldn't. And that they'd embrace the US-imposed order with open arms. But it turned out otherwise, didn't it? This is part of the US regime's strategic blunder in both these countries, and part of why Washington failed at achieving its announced war objectives.


Hence no motivation. They weren't interested in defending the corrupt Afghan government and mostly they have tribal loyalties. Hence Ukraine is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> I would say the Iraqi Special Forces are the ones the most motivated.


Alot of them had an axe to grind with so called ISIS fighters


----------



## SalarHaqq

Oldman1 said:


> Why would they? Back then most of their weaponry were Soviet made. So the Russians trained them.



Is there evidence for Russian training of Iraqi troops during the war imposed on Iran? Either way, we were discussing the west's role.



Oldman1 said:


> Hence no motivation. They weren't interested in defending the corrupt Afghan government and mostly they have tribal loyalties. Hence Ukraine is different.



And hence the USA's strategic blunder in Iraq and Afghanistan. As for the Afghan government being corrupt, guess who had brought it to power? Guess whom former president Karzai was working for prior to leading Afghanistan? Even he finally came to denounce the USA's policies and goals for Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Is there evidence for Russian training of Iraqi troops during the war imposed on Iran?


When they were giving them soviet made aircraft someone had to train them. You know very well of the Soviet support for Saddam.


----------



## sha ah

Apparently Putin is really angry right now. He dismissed a some of military commanders in charge of Ukraine. Also today Russia bombed a power station in Kharkiv, throwing large portions of Ukrainian controlled territory (Kharkiv, Zaporizhia, Donetsk) into darkness.

The Ukrainians have been bombing the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant for weeks/months. Did the Russians finally grow some balls ? They should have done this a long time ago, Now the Zaporizhia nuclear plant has already been shut down due to all the relentless bombings.

Many believe that the Russians have been handling Ukraine with kids gloves so far. Much of the infrastructure in eastern Ukraine remains in place, including vital transportation hubs, railways that enable Ukraine to import weapons from NATO. Realistically Russia could throw Ukraine back into the stone age if they wanted to.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569197166249529350

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569020713318629377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569019143801774083

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569056459769675777

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> When they were giving them soviet made aircraft someone had to train them. You know very well of the Soviet support for Saddam.



True, but Ukraine now has several dozens of brigades fully trained by the west and brought to NATO interoperability standards. Up to the war it was the equivalent of some 30.000 infantry troops if memory serves (or was it 70.000?), could be more now. This comes on top of training for specific weapons they receive from the west (howitzers, MLRS, etc).


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> True, but Ukraine now has several dozens of brigades fully trained by the west and brought to NATO interoperability level. This comes on top of training for specific weapons they receive from the west.


I don't have a great memory, but I honestly feel that Iraq was the only time the East vs West were on the same page, and so much so as to provide support for the same country. 

I am definitely aware of Germany and Netherlands involvement in chemical weapons and the U.S ISR Sats used to guide their chemical shells. French Aircraft, and British/PG Arab Capital

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> I don't have a great memory, but I honestly feel that Iraq was the only time the East vs West were on the same page, and so much so as to provide support for the same country.
> 
> I am definitely aware of Germany and Netherlands involvement in chemical weapons and the U.S ISR Sats used to guide their chemical shells. French Aircraft, and British/PG Arab Capital



This is all correct, and I'm not here to debate the massive support Ba'thist Iraq was receiving from both imperialist blocs and superpowers of the time (while Iran obtained close to zero outside help, with only a few exceptions and in incomparably lower quantities). All I'm saying is that western assistance to Ukraine right now is a big factor in propping up Kiev's war fighting ability as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Since 82, all the new variants of S-300 took only 5 minutes to setup. The PS variants and everything that came after.

Most likely, the older variants are being used in western Ukraine, while the newer variants are being used in the east to take on Russia.



Hack-Hook said:


> the radar take 30min to 1 hour to setup on s-300, that is one reason that I scream our 15th khordad , 3rd khordad and bavar have better radars and mobility compared to s-300 and they didn't had 250 batteries , probably 250 launcher , from which around 34 was in crimea and fall into russia hand .more importantly what they had was S300-V1, Ps and Pt
> the PT model is from 78, V1 from 83 and PS model from 85 . the most advance they had was one PMU1 battery that was donated to them by slovakia and was built in 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are not fighting even against 1/10 of western capabilities. from where you get that entire part from ?


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Many believe that the Russians have been handling Ukraine with kids gloves so far. Much of the infrastructure in eastern Ukraine remains in place, including vital transportation hubs, railways that enable Ukraine to import weapons from NATO. Realistically Russia could throw Ukraine back into the stone age if they wanted to.



This is what I've been pointing to since the start of this war. Opposite to NATO standard procedure in their wars of aggression, Russia has been taking serious precautions to spare not just the civilian population but also infrastructures as far as possible, and despite Ukrainian forces often hiding in or next to civilian amenities. Other than two or three instances of Russian troops committing crimes that can be considered as sufficiently documented (the scarcity of these suggests individual actions, not a policy from Moscow), there's close to nothing on this front Russia could be blamed for, at least in comparison to the behaviour of NATO armies.

When it comes to killings of civilians in the town of Butcha, the most publicized crime attributed to Russia by the west, available information tends to incriminate the Ukrainian military and/or neo-Nazi reprisal units far more than Russian forces.

Mark my words, and I hope it won't come to pass, but there's a distinct possibility that Ukrainian reprisal units or the SBU would commit atrocities against Russian-speaking citizens in the areas recently invaded by Kiev, and pretend it was Russia's work. The risk is especially high if Russia succeeds in pushing back on Ukraine in the coming days and weeks, interrupting NATO's enthusiasm over recent gains made by their clients.

At any rate, it could be argued that by now, Russia might consider time has come to take off the gloves. If this occurs, Russian forces definitely ought to continue their efforts to avoid harming civilians. However when it comes to infrastructures and even political centers or Kiev regime figures, NATO regimes wouldn't be in a position to demonize Russia if it started targeting the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

That's just it, they're going to demonize Russia anyways. They're already talking about prosecuting Putin and Russia's leadership for war crimes. So what do they have to lose ? They need to face the reality of the situation. 

If they're short on artillery, rockets, missiles, then they need to turn to North Korea, if they're short on drones, turn to Iran. This doesn't mean that they will be reliant on these countries forever but they need to put aside their pride and do what is needed. 

On one hand you have Ukraine begging everyday for whatever they need, on the other hand you have Russia which has too much pride to purchase what they need to win the war from friendly nations.

If they need manpower, then they need a partial mobilization. Out of 2 million, mobilize 250,000. In Zaporizhia there are rumors that they are about to pass a law to mobilize the population. That's a start but I just don't understand why they keep playing games. 




SalarHaqq said:


> This is what I've been pointing to since the start of this war. Opposite to NATO standard procedure in their wars of aggression, Russia has been taking serious precautions to spare not just the civilian population but also infrastructures as far as possible, and despite Ukrainian forces often hiding in or next to civilian amenities. Other than two or three instances of Russian troops committing crimes that can be considered as sufficiently documented (the scarcity of these suggests individual actions, not a policy from Moscow), there's close to nothing on this front Russia could be blamed for, at least in comparison the behaviour of NATO armies.
> 
> When it comes to killings of civilians in the town of Butcha, the most publicized crime attributed to Russia by the west, available information tends to incriminate the Ukrainian military and/or neo-Nazi reprisal units far more than Russian forces.
> 
> Mark my words, and I hope it won't come to pass, but there's a distinct possibility that Ukrainian reprisal units or the SBU would commit atrocities against Russian-speaking citizens in the areas recently invaded by Kiev, and pretend it was Russia's work. The risk is especially high if Russia succeeds in pushing back on Ukraine in the coming days and weeks, interrupting NATO's enthusiasm over recent gains made by their clients.
> 
> At any rate, it could be argued that by now, Russia might consider time has come to take off the gloves. If this occurs, Russian forces definitely ought to continue their efforts to avoid harming civilians. However when it comes to infrastructures and even political centers or Kiev regime figures, NATO regimes wouldn't be in a position to demonize Russia if it started targeting the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> This is what I've been pointing to since the start of this war. Opposite to NATO standard procedure in their wars of aggression, Russia has been taking serious precautions to spare not just the civilian population but also infrastructures as far as possible, and despite Ukrainian forces often hiding in or next to civilian amenities. Other than two or three instances of Russian troops committing crimes that can be considered as sufficiently documented (the scarcity of these suggests individual actions, not a policy from Moscow), there's close to nothing on this front Russia could be blamed for, at least in comparison the behaviour of NATO armies.
> 
> When it comes to killings of civilians in the town of Butcha, the most publicized crime attributed to Russia by the west, available information tends to incriminate the Ukrainian military and/or neo-Nazi reprisal units far more than Russian forces.
> 
> Mark my words, and I hope it won't come to pass, but there's a distinct possibility that Ukrainian reprisal units or the SBU would commit atrocities against Russian-speaking citizens in the areas recently invaded by Kiev, and pretend it was Russia's work. The risk is especially high if Russia succeeds in pushing back on Ukraine in the coming days and weeks, interrupting NATO's enthusiasm over recent gains made by their clients.
> 
> At any rate, it could be argued that by now, Russia might consider time has come to take off the gloves. If this occurs, Russian forces definitely ought to continue their efforts to avoid harming civilians. However when it comes to infrastructures and even political centers or Kiev regime figures, NATO regimes wouldn't be in a position to demonize Russia if it started targeting the latter.



A clash of ideologies when it comes to theapproach to warfare has occurred with the conflict in Ukraine. As you eruditely said, Russia has spared so much of Ukraine's crucial civilian infrastructure undoubtedly due in some part to their ethos with how they treat this war. Juxtaposed to your typical NATO style intervention/engagement which would have seen massive decapitation operations against enemy leadership as well deep strikes, destroying assets needed to help the country run itself, placing extreme stress on the populace. 

I guess the only real question that needs to be asked here (in light of recent Ukrainian battlefield success). Is what the Russian Federation worth it thus far and will it bring some sort of "victory" when all is said and done? To me, Russia cannot afford to end this war with some "treaty" that sees Ukraine officially turned into a strong NATO country that is vehemently anti-Russian. This will only invite more conflict down the road as the West works tireless to turn Ukraine even more into a fortress meant to facilitate the marginalization of Russia. They need to take this war (and for god sakes, they need to start calling it what it is) to its logical conclusion. 

Clearly the demilitarizing of Ukraine isn't going nearly as smoothly. The West has been working overtime in rearming Ukrainian forces of lost equipment and the manpower issue doesn't seem to be all that much of a problem given that they've already fully-mobilized and have literal 100s of thousands of men to spare. In comparison to Russia which has been fighting with what amounts of (In terms of an invasion force) an expeditionary force. 

Seriously speaking, at what point does Russia finally go "all in" and face the music?



sha ah said:


> That's just it, they're going to demonize Russia anyways. They're already talking about prosecuting Putin and Russia's leadership for war crimes. So what do they have to lose ? They need to face the reality of the situation.
> 
> If they're short on artillery, rockets, missiles, then they need to turn to North Korea, if they're short on drones, turn to Iran. This doesn't mean that they will be reliant on these countries forever but they need to put aside their pride and do what is needed.
> 
> On one hand you have Ukraine begging everyday for whatever they need, on the other hand you have Russia which has too much pride to purchase what they need to win the war from friendly nations.
> 
> If they need manpower, then they need a partial mobilization. Out of 2 million, mobilize 250,000. In Zaporizhia there are rumors that they are about to pass a law to mobilize the population. That's a start but I just don't understand why they keep playing games.



I think Putin is the issue here. He still think he can win the war with a small handful of soldiers coupled with blazing artillery but that just isn't enough to cut it. Ukraine is now/has been a NATO military with NATO funding and NATO ISR/equipment. 

How they came to the conclusion that ~200,000 troops was "enough" is beyond me. They cannot afford to come out of this war with a somewhat stronger hand than they started. It's a win or lose situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569165619265945601

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569046485123350530
Looks like the Russians might finally be taking off the kids gloves. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568906387299733504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568935124317741057
Ukrainian attack on Pesky ends in failure and retreat 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569078376761016321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

I still don't understand why Russia did not start of with a massive missile/air campaign destroying large parts of Ukraine air defence system and Ukraine air force? 

Had they achieved complete air superiority in the first few weeks. No foreign weapons could be donated to Ukraine.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> UAV's and UCAV's (which Iraq never fielded).


was not available then 


SalarHaqq said:


> tanks


as i previously stated the 200 tanks Ukraine received are actually weaker than the tanks iraq got 40 years ago


SalarHaqq said:


> Also dozens of Ukrainian brigades were trained directly by NATO, something Iraq was equally deprived of.


on that you are completely wrong , if you think France and Russia didn't provided training for iraq


SalarHaqq said:


> As for best aircraft available to the USSR and France, I'm not sure the Soviet fighter jets Saddam received weren't downgraded export models. French aircraft were limited in numbers and restricted to two types.


the mig-25 of iraq were not downgraded and france aircraft also had the same situation 


SalarHaqq said:


> In terms of missiles, Ukraine already had a certain stockpile of its own when the war started.


artillery rockets they gave up on their missiles


SalarHaqq said:


> Furthermore it stands to reason that for all the intelligence Iraq was fed by the USA, the regime in Kiev is benefiting from much wider and more detailed data. Including because surveillance technology has improved since the 1980's.


as i said both received it , but it suffice to say there was no movement on our parts that was not reported in detail to Iraqi army . they even had a special office for that 


Oldman1 said:


> Most likely they don't care or don't have the means to blow it up. They won't linger around to feel like they want to destroy the tank to not be used against them when they are only interested in getting away.


it take 1 or 2 min to destroy those ammo or tanks . honestly they need some discipline


sha ah said:


> Since 82, all the new variants of S-300 took only 5 minutes to setup. The PS variants and everything that came after.


you are welcome trying to make 76n6 operable in 5min


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> I doubt we are doing any training for them anymore (except uavs). God knows they should be training our Artesh frankly speaking in infantry tactics.
> 
> Houthies are not self-sufficient either. They need alot of material assistance from Iran to operate, even things like Kornet/Dehlavie munitions.
> 
> Alot of new ideas and technology is transfered to hezbollah. Nasrallah himeslf is even saying that theirs equipment there that not even Iran has deployed. You know that Shahed-136 shipping container launch method? Probably already in Lebanon. The constant improvement of their equipment is likely what is being done, including growing their stockpiles of munitions.
> 
> We are talking about providing conversion kits for munitions to turn to precision munition, SAMS (which are likely in Hezb hands), EW equipment, laser guided munitions, construction equipment and perhaps other more sensitive equipment. They can't build all of these on their own, so they will require Iran's industrial capacity to provide them with capabilities that make them into an advanced military, a modern military.
> 
> Houthies in contrast, do not have this degree of sophistication, especially in equipment, but these are early days still.





TheImmortal said:


> What does this statement even mean?
> 
> Look at Hezbollah in battle of Yabrud. Literally wiped the floor with terrorists in their first conventional battle.
> 
> Houthi’s have existed for longer than Hezbollah. And in the 2000’s were actually supported by Saudi Arabia in their battle with Sallah. They been at war with various sides for decades. But Houthi’s are guerrilla fighters more akin to Taliban in terms of fighting strategy than Hezbollah that is more strategic.



I'm still confused. If Hezbollah is so advanced that they could already train our armed personnel in the Army, then what do we need Syria for? And if it's for a ground route to provide Hezbollah with weapons while we're doing the same in Yemen by providing Houthies with Dehlavieh, when Yemen has been under a draconian blockade for years, then again, what do we need Syria for?

Most importantly, how do people expect Syria to be of any significance to Iran's resistance axis particularly in time of need (like a potential conflict with the US or Israel) when Assad is so useless and such a coward that is quite happy and content with his country being divided between several countries including Turkey and Israel? How can you trust a guy like that?

Israel is bombing Syria on a weekly basis and what has Syria done so far to stop it? In all honesty, can anyone here imagine Assad responding to Israeli aggressions?

As for Russia, their eastern front is collapsing as it has been the case for the last 5 days. If things stay the same, which is likely to happen, Russia will be forced to submit to the West's dictates like before. Russia is not going to dictate oil and gas prices for long when the West starts to find alternatives. It will take time, but it will eventually happen. And when that happens, one of the things that the West will ask Russia to do, and Russia will gladly accept it like the previous times, is for Russia to throw Iran under the bus again.


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> I think that we have to wait for China.
> 
> Thankfuly west is pushing them to where we want, esp, in the Taiwanese case.


China has adopted a non-confrontational policy so far.
I don't think China would change its policies anytime soon.

The Chinese care about money and their economy a lot more than we in Iran do.

Ukraine humiliating the Russians in just one day
This is Russia's September 11. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> China has adopted a non-confrontational policy so far.
> I don't think China would change its policies anytime soon.
> 
> The Chinese care about money and their economy a lot more than we in Iran do.
> 
> Ukraine humiliating the Russians in just one day
> This is Russia's September 11. lol


It seems PLA is not happy with that policy that allowed Pelosi to have safe journey to Taiwan. 

Must wait and see, maybe they are going to make major changes and possiboy Mr Xi is going to put interests of PLA on country's top priority. The weak response to Pelosy visit has left Xi under pressure from Chniese nationalists.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

China and Russia many times worked against Iran and Ansarallah warriors of Yemen, so we Iranians should not expect much from them because for money they support killing of Yemeni Children, so they could do the same with Iranian children if it's in their interest.

It's not bad at all that zionist-friendly Putin receives some hits from Ukraine and Nato. They lack the concept of honour which is embedded in Iranian history and culture (tales of Arash and Siavash and more).

They need to change their attitude towards Iran, showing more respect, if they have honour-based culture. But cold slavic rude vodka steppe culture and atheist materialistic-robotic cultures do not understand concept of honour and friendship.

In the future these "cultures" will try to prevent resurrection of Iranian civilization and we'll possibly clash with them. And surely if they think they can be the version of US 2.0 (they are less powerfull) we'll show them how it works in middle east and will make it unsafe for them. They should know our red lines these Russians and Chinese, we have red lines as well. Respect works 2 ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> It seems PLA is not happy with that policy that allowed Pelosi to have safe journey to Taiwan.
> 
> Must wait and see, maybe they are going to make major changes and possiboy Mr Xi is going to put interests of PLA on country's top priority. The weak response to Pelosy visit has left Xi under pressure from Chniese nationalists.


The problem with us Iranians is that we think other countries are also willing to sacrifice their economy for "resistance".
Not every country is willing to destroy its economy for half-assed measures that make no difference and have no effect but propaganda for local consumption.


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> The problem with us Iranians is that we think other countries are also willing to sacrifice their economy for "resistance".
> Not every country is willing to destroy its economy for half-assed measures that make no difference and have no effect but propaganda for local consumption.


So after losing Taiwan, China with no doubt is going to lose Xinjiang. The mentality of Gorbachev will make them lose their lands. They have to fight back or else lose their territories.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> It seems PLA is not happy with that policy that allowed Pelosi to have safe journey to Taiwan.
> 
> Must wait and see, maybe they are going to make major changes and possiboy Mr Xi is going to put interests of PLA on country's top priority. The weak response to Pelosy visit has left Xi under pressure from Chniese nationalists.


China move is calculated long term taught plans , they wont resort to hasty spur of moment plans . they have plans for Taiwan and stick to it .
their goals is not conquering Taiwan , they want Taiwan to come back willingly .



Muhammed45 said:


> So after losing Taiwan, China with no doubt is going to lose Xinjiang. The mentality of Gorbachev will make them lose their lands. They have to fight back or else lose their territories.


attacking Taiwan mean loosing Taiwan , if they conquer Taiwan by force it would be no better than Japan rules over Korea . its not what they want, USA wanted to put china in Russia like situation , they sent Pelosi and then several other top official , they failed to goad china into make mistakes like what Russia did, china in direct confrontation with west will lose right now , 10 year later ,its west that most be afraid to loose


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> So after losing Taiwan, China with no doubt is going to lose Xinjiang. The mentality of Gorbachev will make them lose their lands. They have to fight back or else lose their territories.


China believes that nothing can stop them in the long term and they will eventually win back Taiwan.
The problem is that when that happens, China will probably be left alone with no strong ally. Just like the Soviet Union.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> was not available then



That's not really relevant. My point is not whether Iraq received more or less, but that Ukraine has been supplied with considerable military aid from NATO regimes. UAV's are part of a package which proves the point.



Hack-Hook said:


> as i previously stated the 200 tanks Ukraine received are actually weaker than the tanks iraq got 40 years ago



Iraq's top of the line tanks were the least performing version of the T-72. What Ukraine's obtained isn't inferior.



Hack-Hook said:


> on that you are completely wrong , if you think France and Russia didn't provided training for iraq



I'm talking about tens of brigades, tens of thousands of troops that are being trained since 2014. Iraqi forces never benefited from this kind of wide-scale training by western armies.



Hack-Hook said:


> the mig-25 of iraq were not downgraded and france aircraft also had the same situation



Everything else was and French fighter jets were comparatively limited in numbers.



Hack-Hook said:


> artillery rockets they gave up on their missiles



They fired Tochkas during the war.



Hack-Hook said:


> as i said both received it , but it suffice to say there was no movement on our parts that was not reported in detail to Iraqi army . they even had a special office for that



And as stated, Ukraine is certainly being fed more detailed and massive information on a constant basis.

The bottom line is, the military assistance the Kiev regime has been given by NATO has made a considerable difference, this cannot be denied. The comparison with Iraq is quite off topic here. Assuming Iraq was supported more overall, it doesn't change this fact about Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Iraq's best tanks were the least performing version of the T-72. What Ukraine's obtained isn't inferior.



T72m are the dumbed down version of t-72a that iraq received


SalarHaqq said:


> I'm talking about entire brigades, tens of thousands of troops. Iraqi forces were not given this kind of extensive training.


they get those training 


SalarHaqq said:


> Everything else was and French fighter jets were limited in numbers.


their bomber fleet also were not downgraded, Mirage F1-E/Q were 88 in total number
they had 101 su7-bkl , while iraq had 18 export version of su-17 aka su-20 they also had 103 su-22m variant which were not export version
they had 30 su-24mk which were export version but better bomber than any bomber we had.
they had 72 su25k/ubk which was basic model and they had 236 mig-21mf and mig21-bis which were the best variant produced for Russia air force not export variant other get , they had 127 various model of Mig-23 , they recieved 35 mig-25 which were not export version



SalarHaqq said:


> No, they fired Tochkas during the war.


Touchka-u artillery missiles with the range around 120km with a cep around 150m . and they only used it 7 time


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> T72m are the dumbed down version of t-72a that iraq received



Extensively upgraded by Poland.



Hack-Hook said:


> they get those training



They didn't.

Moreover, Ukrainian forces trained by the west acquired interoperability with NATO. A level of training Iraqis were never granted.

This implies a number of things setting these Ukrainian brigades apart from any unit of the Iraqi military, including probable adjustments to the command structure and so on.



Hack-Hook said:


> their bomber fleet also were not downgraded, Mirage F1-E/Q were 88 in total number
> they had 101 su7-bkl , while iraq had 18 export version of su-17 aka su-20 they also had 103 su-22m variant which were not export version
> they had 30 su-24mk which were export version but better bomber than any bomber we had.
> they had 72 su25k/ubk which was basic model and they had 236 mig-21mf and mig21-bis which were the best variant produced for Russia air force not export variant other get , they had 127 various model of Mig-23 , they recieved 35 mig-25 which were not export version



The bottom line is, the military assistance the Kiev regime has been given by NATO has made a considerable difference, this cannot be denied. The comparison with Iraq is quite off topic here. Assuming Iraq was supported more overall, it doesn't change this fact about Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569253930793668609

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Extensively upgraded by Poland.


the term extensively is stretching it , the 40 from slovakia were upgraded , the upgrade on poland tank were meh at best they were t72m1 
they were t72m produced in poland the difference with a t-72 is these


> This export version of the T-72A was also built under licence in Poland since 1983. The most obvious external difference relative to Soviet analogs is the reduced number of KMT mounting points on the lower hull glacis plate. It is the first version to feature ceramic sand bars "kwartz" rods in the turret cavity and 16 mm (0.63 in) High Hardness Steel appliqué armor on upper glacis.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> the term extensively is stretching it , the 40 from slovakia were upgraded , the upgrade on poland tank were meh at best they were t72m1
> they were t72m produced in poland the difference with a t-72 is these





> _*Wilk*_: Beginning in 1986, the Polish T-72 _Wilk_ project was instituted to allow tank repair plants to upgrade T-72 tanks within their own facilities. In particular, it was proposed that the Soviet-made Volna fire control system be replaced by the Czechoslovak-made Kladivo FCS or by the Polish SKO-1 Mérida, which was originally designed for T-55AM "Merida". Besides the new FCS, the Radomka passive night vision devices were installed in the driver's compartment, as was the Liswarta night sight, Obra laser illumination warning system, Tellur anti-laser smoke grenade launchers, solid or modular metal side skirts and the Polish-developed Erawa-1 or Erawa-2 explosive reactive armour was also fitted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> China believes that nothing can stop them in the long term and they will eventually win back Taiwan.
> The problem is that when that happens, China will probably be left alone with no strong ally. Just like the Soviet Union.


Wrong belief.


----------



## Hack-Hook

@SalarHaqq that wilks upgrade was done on part of Poland tanks , the problem is the 200 tank they sent Ukraine were actually of m1 variant and didn't received the mentioned upgrade , they keep those for themselves


----------



## jauk

deh, eeno negah kon pedar een badbakht korehee ro daravord!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569010017994678278

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

jauk said:


> deh, eeno negah kon pedar een badbakht korehee ro daravord!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569010017994678278


Kheili namardi kooboondesh zamin
Momken bood be nokhae koreiye asib bereseh ya hatta gardanesh beshkane
Amalan fan ham roosh nazad. Faghat bordesh bala kooboondesh zamin


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> deh, eeno negah kon pedar een badbakht korehee ro daravord!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569010017994678278


nothing special just a technical fall by pinning opponent to the mat , in old days that wrestlers could not win by wasting time we see it a lot more



QWECXZ said:


> Kheili namardi kooboondesh zamin
> Momken bood be nokhae koreiye asib bereseh ya hatta gardanesh beshkane
> Amalan fan ham roosh nazad. Faghat bordesh bala kooboondesh zamin


no it was not from neck he did it from shoulder , no danger at all it was a precise move

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> no it was not from neck he did it from shoulder , no danger at all it was a precise move


اخبار نوشته بود که کره‌ای صدمه دیده بود
به هر حال فنی که زد در کشتی نیست​


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569266513668100097

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> اخبار نوشته بود که کره‌ای صدمه دیده بود
> به هر حال فنی که زد در کشتی نیست​


دنده به خاطر فن ضرب دیده بود توی کشتی پیش میاد
. توی کشتی کج مطمین هستم هست راستش نمسدونم چرا سالتو بار انداز یا کنده فزنگی را اجرا نکرد او حریف را کاملا در اختیار داشت و یک کنده فرنگی که قشنگ اجرا بشه 6 امتیاز بهت میده اگه حریف را بعد از اون بتونی توی پل نگه کنی اونرا ضربه فنی میکنه
من یک لحظه به نظرم اومد سالتو بار انداز کنه که یک هو اونجوری زدش زمین​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

List Of Aircraft Losses During The 2022 Russian Invasion Of Ukraine







www.oryxspioenkop.com


----------



## Dariush the Great

As long Russia is in its ''Special operation'' mode versus a total war Ukraine stance it will continue suffer.

They need to declare total war and smash every standing building. They have nothing to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigMelatonin

Dariush the Great said:


> As long Russia is in its ''Special operation'' mode versus a total war Ukraine stance it will continue suffer.
> 
> They need to declare total war and smash every standing building. They have nothing to lose.


If this was the west invading they would have left Ukraine without any electricity or running water within the first week. Russia needs to take the gloves off and give these Euros a taste of what they've been doing to the Muslim world for decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

BigMelatonin said:


> If this was the west invading they would have left Ukraine without any electricity or running water within the first week. Russia needs to take the gloves off and give these Euros a taste of what they've been doing to the Muslim world for decades.


@SalarHaqq 

I hope Iran doesn't make these decisional mistakes if it ever has to confront a specific enemy in combat. Attacking those facility while morally debatable would've help Russia alot in preventing UKR troops from communicating and coordinating themselves during the early stages of the war.


----------



## Abid123

BigMelatonin said:


> If this was the west invading they would have left Ukraine without any electricity or running water within the first week. Russia needs to take the gloves off and give these Euros a taste of what they've been doing to the Muslim world for decades.


The incompetent Russian air force has not even achieved air superiortity over Ukraine. I mean what can you say? You have the 3rd strongest air force in the world but cant achieve air superiority over a country that basically has a non existent air force? Why not using your massive air force?

This is the modern aircraft in service with Russian air force:
- 249 MIG-29
- 229 SU-27
- 110 SU-30
- 140 SU-34
- 106 SU-35

Not to mention 125 strategic bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Albanian PM; No damage


If there was no damage, then why did Albania severe ties with Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> I'm still confused. If Hezbollah is so advanced that they could already train our armed personnel in the Army, then what do we need Syria for? And if it's for a ground route to provide Hezbollah with weapons while we're doing the same in Yemen by providing Houthies with Dehlavieh, when Yemen has been under a draconian blockade for years, then again, what do we need Syria for?





QWECXZ said:


> Most importantly, how do people expect Syria to be of any significance to Iran's resistance axis particularly in time of need (like a potential conflict with the US or Israel) when Assad is so useless and such a coward that is quite happy and content with his country being divided between several countries including Turkey and Israel? How can you trust a guy like that?


It's more than just a ground route. Syria as a state is friendly to Iran, it has not been replaced by a Pro-Saudi/Turkey government who will fulfill the wishes of NATO. Currently the SAA support & cooperate with Lebanese Hezbollah to develop assault units for the Golan. The loss of Syrian theater would create a number of large problems, firstly being the aforementioned land route, at the moment, any Iranian or Iraqi can comfortably travel into Syria, should war break out and engage Israel in the Golan. In total war scenario, one can see people as far as Afghanistan and Pakistan go to war. Truly a multi-national coalition. A possibility that has not happened before. The Syrian theater adds a new front against Israel. Beyond this even, the geopolitical ramifications of Qatar-Turkey-Europe gas pipeline would come to fruition, Neither Iran or Russia wants this to happen. This was a big blow to Nato aspirations. 

I would take a different approach to what is on the surface. Try to look at Syria not at how it is now, but what it can become in 10-20 years. Syrian Military has more potential than Hezbollah can ever have just simply by the fact that their land and human resources are much more compared to the smaller nation of Lebanon. His country is in a tough spot, and so are the people, who have lost a large portion of life and suffering is immense in this country. The will for more war is not particularly high, but with the proper support he is willing to engage in Idlib, and work out a deal with the SDF. Unfortunately for him, the presence of Turkey and USA complicate things. Assad like his father is trustworthy, listens to instructions, and believed in Iran to stick by her during this difficult time. The wealthy PG nations tried to frequently bribe him with money and he still stuck by Iran, and did not accept this trap. I understand he has always been a friend to Iran, and we are repaying him for his support. 

The people whose business model has become a frightening reality for many rivals, is applying this same model with Syria, I know Iran can infact re-arm Syria with force multiplier weapons beyond the current simpler systems they currently have. But it will take time to cultivate, and no amount of airstrikes can stop this process. I will say, this is a long process for Syria to re-establish its deterrent level. But it could end up stronger than it was in 2010 with this large growth in military relations between Iran-Syria-Hezbollah. More dangerous than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569425312408125441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569427836565438475

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569430852966445057
If true, and we are on the verge of a major operation, Azerbaijan is clearly threatening with Iran's logistical routes to Armenia. Exactly the red line that Khamenei and others have set.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569425312408125441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569427836565438475
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569427836565438475


Ina faghat zoor daran ke be inaro morde hamele begzorad. Ye keshvare pizoori kheli etemad be nafs darad. 

Vaghan heyfe, mitonistim behtarin doosta bashim ba ina, vali engadr az ma tohin va khianat mikonan ke majboor mishim ye roozi be ina dargiri konim.



Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569425312408125441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569427836565438475
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569430852966445057
> If true, and we are on the verge of a major operation, Azerbaijan is clearly threatening with Iran's logistical routes to Armenia. Exactly the red line that Khamenei and others have set.


Taking advantage of a busy Russia, and empty handed Armenia. Clearly they are playing the NATO playbook here, probably encouraged by them to strike can create problems for both Iran and Russia.

They should be careful not to push Iran to Nuclearization if NATO seeks to take up a presence in the southern Caucus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ich

Surenas said:


> If true, and we are on the verge of a major operation, Azerbaijan is clearly threatening with Iran's logistical routes to Armenia. Exactly the red line that Khamenei and others have set.


Well, the Turkeys want Armenia gone as they want it for over a century. And Aserbeidschan is a state what you can buy. And at the moment the west and Turkey works together in Aserbeidschan. The standard proxy-war. After Armenia, the west and Turkey will build up Aserbeidschan as the main force against Iran while Russia has enough to do in Ukraine. Same old story as everytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Ich said:


> Well, the Turkeys want Armenia gone as they want it for over a century. And Aserbeidschan is a state what you can buy. And at the moment the west and Turkey works together in Aserbeidschan. The standard proxy-war. After Armenia, the west and Turkey will build up Aserbeidschan as the main force against Iran while Russia has enough to do in Ukraine. Same old story as everytime.


All it takes is one surgical strike on their gas infrastructure and this will all be over. 

When the SL himself says it's a redline, I expect them to be very serious about it. Cross border shelling won't be enough but if they wanna make a move for more, then we got a problem

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ich

Stryker1982 said:


> All it takes is one surgical strike on their gas infrastructure and this will all be over.


Well, this is why Putin sold a lot of Gas to Turkey. It is multi-layer-chess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569425312408125441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569427836565438475
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569430852966445057
> If true, and we are on the verge of a major operation, Azerbaijan is clearly threatening with Iran's logistical routes to Armenia. Exactly the red line that Khamenei and others have set.



I will refrain from jumping the gun. But if true it is directly the result of Russia-Ukraine war I warned about.

Whenever the West slightly exceeds in a conflict they strive to spread like wild fire across the world. When they were halted in Syria they ended up going into brief hibernation. Then It became Russia’s turn to halt NATO advancement and they laid a big fat goose egg. 

But again I’ll wait and see more reports roll in. This could be Armenia just acting alarmists at some cross bordering shelling. But it is concerning that Azeribajian is acting emboldened


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> I will refrain from jumping the gun. But if true it is directly the result of Russia-Ukraine war I warned about.
> 
> Whenever the West slightly exceeds in a conflict they strive to spread like wild fire across the world. When they were halted in Syria they ended up going into brief hibernation. Then It became Russia’s turn to halt NATO advancement and they laid a big fat goose egg.
> 
> But again I’ll wait and see more reports roll in. This could be Armenia just acting alarmists at some cross bordering shelling. But it is concerning that Azeribajian is acting emboldened


Dead and wounded on both sides, probably no cross border raids, but this will just be the beginning. And Yes, Nato will now strive to achieve some goals that were on the shelf.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Dead and wounded on both sides, probably no cross border raids, but this will just be the beginning. And Yes, Nato will now strive to achieve some goals that were on the shelf.



Iran came into the autonomous republic and drew a line in the sand.

Russia—Armenia’s biggest backer did nothing besides some standard press releases.

With allies like Russia, who needs enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Iran came into the autonomous republic and drew a line in the sand.
> 
> Russia—Armenia’s biggest backer did nothing besides some standard press releases.
> 
> With allies like Russia, who needs enemies.


Hopefully we do not backtrack from lines. But if the SL is saying so, then I expect the line to stay. 

Azerbijian looks like it is preparing itself for further escalation. Remains to be seen. Russia is a terrible ally to have. Armanistan dasteshoon khalieye!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569488805933219840
Let's see if Russia will lift a finger to protect Armenia, doubt it personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569488805933219840
> Let's see if Russia will lift a finger to protect Armenia, doubt it personally.


Same, strongly doubt it. Pashayan is the biggest traitor to Armenians. How this guy managed to become leader is beyond me.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569052453433233408

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

They haven't yet threatened the route from Iran to Armenia. They basically cut off Stepanakert from the rest of Armenia by taking Lachin/Berdzor. They want the entire Nagorno Karabkh region for themselves. 

I don't think Russia is so pre-occupied in Ukraine that they can't deal with little Azerbaijan. Most likely negotiations will resolve this issue. We will have to wait and see.

The only issue for Iran is if Azerbaijan then takes all of Nagorno-Karabkh and afterwards feels emboldened to connect their eastern chunk of land with Nakhchivan. This would effectively cut off Iran from Armenia. 

The solution to such a problem would be for Iran to saturate Azeri airspace and cause some serious damage to their military capability while occupying Nakhchivan. To make sure Turkey doesn't get involved, all Iran would have to do is destroy the narrow mountain pass that connects Turkey to Nakhchivan. Meanwhile the entire southern strip of Nakhchivan is bordered by Iranian territory. checkmate.










Nakhchivan, notice the narrow mountain pass that connects Turkey to this enclave. Meanwhile Iran has easy access through Nakhchivans entire southern border. Destroying this mountain pass would make it extremely difficult if not impossible for Turkey to intervene.








Stryker1982 said:


> All it takes is one surgical strike on their gas infrastructure and this will all be over.
> 
> When the SL himself says it's a redline, I expect them to be very serious about it. Cross border shelling won't be enough but if they wanna make a move for more, then we got a problem
> View attachment 878470

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> They haven't yet threatened the route from Iran to Armenia.


They have, this time they shelled into Armenia proper. I'm not sure if you were aware, all of the attacks today was inside Armenia, including Goris which is the main transit road for Iran and Yerevan. While no boots on the ground, they've effectively halted all transit through the road with just shelling. The main road is like 400 meters away from Karabakh, and they can shell it whenever.

All that is needed is just targeting the Gas infrastructure if they want to play these games and demilitarize one of their airbases. Such kinetic responses I think would only be done if Azerbijian actually commits to a ground operation or commits itself to permanently shelling this road. Full escalation could result in more serious response like Nakhichevan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Another Oblast lost by Russia

Today






March 26th


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> It's more than just a ground route. Syria as a state is friendly to Iran, it has not been replaced by a Pro-Saudi/Turkey government who will fulfill the wishes of NATO. Currently the SAA support & cooperate with Lebanese Hezbollah to develop assault units for the Golan. The loss of Syrian theater would create a number of large problems, firstly being the aforementioned land route, at the moment, any Iranian or Iraqi can comfortably travel into Syria, should war break out and engage Israel in the Golan. In total war scenario, one can see people as far as Afghanistan and Pakistan go to war. Truly a multi-national coalition. A possibility that has not happened before. The Syrian theater adds a new front against Israel. Beyond this even, the geopolitical ramifications of Qatar-Turkey-Europe gas pipeline would come to fruition, Neither Iran or Russia wants this to happen. This was a big blow to Nato aspirations.
> 
> I would take a different approach to what is on the surface. Try to look at Syria not at how it is now, but what it can become in 10-20 years. Syrian Military has more potential than Hezbollah can ever have just simply by the fact that their land and human resources are much more compared to the smaller nation of Lebanon. His country is in a tough spot, and so are the people, who have lost a large portion of life and suffering is immense in this country. The will for more war is not particularly high, but with the proper support he is willing to engage in Idlib, and work out a deal with the SDF. Unfortunately for him, the presence of Turkey and USA complicate things. Assad like his father is trustworthy, listens to instructions, and believed in Iran to stick by her during this difficult time. The wealthy PG nations tried to frequently bribe him with money and he still stuck by Iran, and did not accept this trap. I understand he has always been a friend to Iran, and we are repaying him for his support.
> 
> The people whose business model has become a frightening reality for many rivals, is applying this same model with Syria, I know Iran can infact re-arm Syria with force multiplier weapons beyond the current simpler systems they currently have. But it will take time to cultivate, and no amount of airstrikes can stop this process. I will say, this is a long process for Syria to re-establish its deterrent level. But it could end up stronger than it was in 2010 with this large growth in military relations between Iran-Syria-Hezbollah. More dangerous than before.


Dude, what pro-Saudi/Turkey government? The war over Damascus and nearby areas has been won a long time ago and Assad is going to remain in power, thanks to Iran and Russia.

What new front against Israel? It's not a front against Israel if Syria doesn't dare to fire a bullet at Israel and allows IAF to regularly bomb its air fields and military assets. It's more like a punching bag.

Syria is going to be the same in 10-20 years, minus normal advances of the world. It's not like our history of relations starts only after the civil war. And the civil war itself is almost 10 years old. And the friendly Assad has deeper economic ties and larger volumes of trade with Turkey, Qatar and Saudi Arabia than Iran who saved his *** from the same fate as Ghaddafi. Even when Iran was being choked under sanctions and covid-19 restrictions, Syria still preferred to have a larger volume of trade with its enemies rather than Iran. I'm not even going to cite our parliament member's claim that said Syria owed us over 20 billion dollars for supporting them during the war.

Assad is never going to make a move that endangers himself and his family in Syria. Had Assad militarily responded to Israel's bombing of its nuclear facilities, the civil war wouldn't have started in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 878547
> 
> View attachment 878548
> 
> 
> Another Oblast lost by Russia
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 878549
> 
> 
> March 26th
> 
> View attachment 878550
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 878551


It took us two years to take back Khuzestan, Ukraine can also have their own Khuzestan as well if it continues like this.



QWECXZ said:


> Dude, what pro-Saudi/Turkey government? The war over Damascus and nearby areas has been won a long time ago and Assad is going to remain in power, thanks to Iran and Russia.


You missed my point, if Iran didn't intervene, that would have been the result. When Damascus was in serious danger,.


QWECXZ said:


> What new front against Israel? It's not a front against Israel if Syria doesn't dare to fire a bullet at Israel and allows IAF to regularly bomb its air fields and military assets. It's more like a punching bag


They are merely the vessel, not the attackers. I don't expect much from Syria at all, not for more than a decade, but I do expect this front, to be used by Iran and team against Israel as a launching position and as a transit route for soldiers.


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> It took us two years to take back Khuzestan, Ukraine can also have their own Khuzestan as well if it continues like this.
> 
> 
> You missed my point, if Iran didn't intervene, that would have been the result. When Damascus was in serious danger,.
> 
> They are merely the vessel, not the attackers. I don't expect much from Syria at all, not for more than a decade, but I do expect this front, to be used by Iran and team against Israel as a launching position and as a transit route for soldiers.


Then you probably misunderstood me. I do support Iran's intervention in Syria to defeat the rebels, but that war is now over. I'm just asking why we're still in Syria if Syria does not intend to protect our forces from Israeli bombings.

I think if Iran ever wants to launch an attack on Israel, Hezbollah and PIJ are ten times more likely to participate in that than Syria under Aassad. But of course, Hezbollah and PIJ are non-official players and Assad is the head of a state. So, maybe not a good comparison.

We could use some military buildup in the northwest and the east. Baku and the Taliban could be causing trouble for us soon. Taliban is going the path that Ashraf Ghani went without thinking twice. And Baku seems eager to disconnect Armenia from Iran.


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Then you probably misunderstood me. I do support Iran's intervention in Syria to defeat the rebels, but that war is now over. I'm just asking why we're still in Syria if Syria does not intend to protect our forces from Israeli bombings.


I did mention some points that I think you might have agreed with, I also think Assad is still not completely in the clear yet, their is still risk of problems with Idlib and general ISIS insurgency. Iranians are not very large in number there at all, most of them are extraterritorial soldiers of which we are paying their salaries for to beef up Syria's manpower, we mostly have specialists and some guards for sensitive posts, others from foreign legions are there maintain order in large eastern parts of the country, and key points in Southern Aleppo. I think for the time that their is still threat of Turkish incursion (however slim), they will remain to deter, and of course for the previously mentioned reasons, the foothold is important. Unfortunetly, he is neither capable of attacking or defending all forces connected to Iran, even his own forces have been targeted previously.


QWECXZ said:


> I think if Iran ever wants to launch an attack on Israel, Hezbollah and PIJ are ten times more likely to participate in that than Syria under Aassad. But of course, Hezbollah and PIJ are non-official players and Assad is the head of a state. So, maybe not a good comparison


I don't bank on Syria being a player other than being a transit route and a support option during wartime, and unless they have some secret stores of suicide UAVs and stuff, I don't expect any participation. Even for Hezbollah and PIJ, their are heavy consequences for their involvement, despite not being heads of state, they certainly have alot of weight to bear.



QWECXZ said:


> We could use some military buildup in the northwest and the east. Baku and the Taliban could be causing trouble for us soon. Taliban is going the path that Ashraf Ghani went without thinking twice. And Baku seems eager to disconnect Armenia from Iran.


We can build up quite well in the North West, the infrastructure is available, most of the IRGC and Army are based in the West anyways. Our whole western flank thankfully has rigid natural defenses. The moutainous aspect of this part of Iran, does create some air defense gaps, that with simulations can be filled and solved As for the Talibs, thankfully they are such insufferable people, that a large part of Afghan society despises them, and are willing to fight an insurgency against them. This will only grow with time, due to their poor governing ability, and poverty due to being cut off from western support. Since this will grow overtime, Iran upon its choosing, if it is dealing with Talib hostility can create alot of internal problems for them, more so then they've ever faced before.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569571955296067584

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569571955296067584


The 4th photo shows scattered burned debris. Meaning it hit its target very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

haha!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569663302850023424

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

It seems we are going to crush aliev:






Iranian army heads to Azerbaijan border to deter Azerbaijan attack Armenia


@White and Green with M/S @F-22Raptor @Oldman1 @UKBengali @gambit @Ich @jamahir @jamal18 @Hack-Hook @Vergennes @Song Hong @Ali_Baba @bobo6661 @KAL-EL @thetutle @925boy @FuturePAF @mazeto @CAPRICORN-88 @sammuel @Wood @nang2 @Messerschmitt @mmr @Philip the Arab @Apollon @Philip the Arab @Hassan...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> They should be careful not to push Iran to Nuclearization if NATO seeks to take up a presence in the southern Caucus



*Caucasus (my apologies for the slight pedantism).



Stryker1982 said:


> Azerbijian looks like it is preparing itself for further escalation. Remains to be seen. Russia is a terrible ally to have. Armanistan dasteshoon khalieye!



Pashinyan is western-friendly (and zionist-friendly, too). For this reason Russia may well have intended to put his feet to the fire by holding back more significant assistance against Azarbaijan (as a form of sanction or to motivate Yerevan to return more firmly into the Russian fold and cease its recent flirtations with NATO).

So Russia's position is understandable, not wanting to get embroiled in the south Caucasus in the midst of the Ukraine campaign is as well.

Biggest potential hazard to Iran in this situation is Pashinyan feigning to be standing against Baku's hypothetical expansionist moves but covertly working to weaken or neutralize Armenian defenses in an upcoming war, and then agreeing to give away the Zangezur corridor as part of a ceasefire agreement.

The possibility of this being part of a 'mission' he was assigned by handlers in Washington and Tel Aviv is definitely not to be dismissed out of hand.



Stryker1982 said:


> Same, strongly doubt it. Pashayan is the biggest traitor to Armenians. How this guy managed to become leader is beyond me.



Through a "color revolution" orchestrated by the CIA and NGO's bankrolled by the likes of Soros. The usual protocol.

Iranian intelligence must keep an eye on Pashinyan's every move, I hope Iran has top tier informants in Yerevan (am quite confident in this regard). The Armenian Prime Minister's leanings towards the west and the zionist regime complicate the picture, so Iran must come up with a highly subtle and well thought out strategy here.

Main goal is preventing Zangezur from being occupied by Azarbaijan Republic, in the most cost-effective manner possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> I did mention some points that I think you might have agreed with, I also think Assad is still not completely in the clear yet, their is still risk of problems with Idlib and general ISIS insurgency. Iranians are not very large in number there at all, most of them are extraterritorial soldiers of which we are paying their salaries for to beef up Syria's manpower, we mostly have specialists and some guards for sensitive posts, others from foreign legions are there maintain order in large eastern parts of the country, and key points in Southern Aleppo. I think for the time that their is still threat of Turkish incursion (however slim), they will remain to deter, and of course for the previously mentioned reasons, the foothold is important. Unfortunetly, he is neither capable of attacking or defending all forces connected to Iran, even his own forces have been targeted previously.
> 
> I don't bank on Syria being a player other than being a transit route and a support option during wartime, and unless they have some secret stores of suicide UAVs and stuff, I don't expect any participation. Even for Hezbollah and PIJ, their are heavy consequences for their involvement, despite not being heads of state, they certainly have alot of weight to bear.
> 
> 
> We can build up quite well in the North West, the infrastructure is available, most of the IRGC and Army are based in the West anyways. Our whole western flank thankfully has rigid natural defenses. The moutainous aspect of this part of Iran, does create some air defense gaps, that with simulations can be filled and solved As for the Talibs, thankfully they are such insufferable people, that a large part of Afghan society despises them, and are willing to fight an insurgency against them. This will only grow with time, due to their poor governing ability, and poverty due to being cut off from western support. Since this will grow overtime, Iran upon its choosing, if it is dealing with Talib hostility can create alot of internal problems for them, more so then they've ever faced before.


I agree with you about Syria to some extent, but I still expect Syria to make this a win-win situation for both countries. As of now, it is Iran that is spending in Syria without any tangible return for our investment there.

As for the north west, I disagree. I think you are considering only the Armed Forces of the Republic of Azerbaijan and you're ignoring a potential, and in fact highly likely, involvement of Turkey. As for the Talibs, they are targeting our national security. We can't wait for them to consolidate their power while people in Sistan and Baluchistan can not use their farmlands anymore.


----------



## Abid123

Diictodon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569739453656350720

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569662793942732800
@SalarHaqq @Stryker1982 @Hack-Hook

First “evidence” rolling in.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569570926165098497

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Hack-Hook said:


> it take 1 or 2 min to destroy those ammo or tanks . honestly they need some discipline


That pretty much answers the question why the Russians don't do it.


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran unveils home-grown nanobubble system for water, sewage treatment


Iranian scientists develop a technology to use nanobubbles for water and sewage treatment.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Below are some highly eye-opening, fresh indications as to the magnitude of the two sides' *casualties (KIA)* in the conflict - and both originate from the NATO / Ukrainian camp. 


*Ukrainian casualties *

In a recent interview, Ukrainian general Sergei Gregorievich Krivonos, former deputy commander of Ukrainian reprisal operations in the Donbas under the Poroshenko regime, stated that the Ukrainian military incurred *hundreds of thousands* of losses. Assuming a high wounded to killed ratio of 10 to 1, this would imply at least 20.000 Ukrainian troops lost their lives.










Source: https://odysee.com/@STRATPOL:0/bulletin-n°98.-offensive-sur-kherson,:6


*Russian casualties *

In an article published on August 19, 2022 by the Russian-language service of the BBC - which can hardly be suspected of favorable biased towards Moscow, a team of investigative journalists exposed the results of their field research. They established a census of the deceased at cemeteries in Russia, tallied condolence messages, and everything else they could find all over Russia, and they arrived at a figure of *5700* killed.

Casualties among forces of the People's Republics of Donetsk and Lugansk have been higher though.

Using these open sources, we notice that their findings echo the Russian narrative. Indeed, the bulk of Russian casualties occurred in the early stages of the conflict, when Russia was conduct classic maneuver warfare on the entire front lines and not merely in border regions. Then, as Russia opted for new tactics focusing predominantly on artillery fire, its losses decreased considerably. This corresponds to the declaration of the Russian Ministry of Defence, which stressed that Russian advances have slowed down because the high command is bent on sparing the lives of Russian soldiers as well as of civilians taken hostage by Ukrainian militias.

We have other coherent data, such as that casualties were comparatively most frequent among Russian paratroopers, which is logical. For this is part of the reason why they are considered elite troops - when you are parachuted, you aren't protected as when you are in an MBT. Russian paratroopers do field their own IFV's, but these have relatively light armor.

(Un)surprisingly, this BBC report was hardly relayed by the streamlined mainstream media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Azerbaijan uses an Israeli IAI Harop UAV to destroy an Armenian S-300 battery

https://youtu.be/vNefXmW447M 

Destruction of Armenian S-300 radar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569777926375079936
Azeri troops attempting to cross over into Armenian territory on foot. Armenian sources claim the attempt failed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569574461711450114
Azeri troops are now sending forces into internationally recognized Armenian territory from Nagorno-Karababkh. If this cuts off the corridor to Iran for good, then how will Iran respond ? Or is Azerbaijan simply trying to pressure Armenia to give up all of Nagorno-Karabkh, including the city of Stepanakert ?

Personally I suspect that they want to take the corridor for good so that they can establish a permanent land bridge with Nakhchivan. With Khamenei ill, will Iran act or watch as events play out ? Will the world, pre-occupied with the war in Ukraine condemn Azerbaijan, at a time when the EU is badly in need of energy ?


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> With Khamenei ill,



Ill? The Supreme Leader's in excellent health for a man of his age, and perfectly capable of fulfilling his functions. Watch one of his regular public speeches, there's no sign of any impediment to his faculties.





__





Videos


The Official Website of Ayatollah Khamenei, bringing you the latest news, photos, and videos on the Leader of the Islamic Revolution of Iran




english.khamenei.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sha ah

There are alot of rumours swirling around about his health. Not sure if they're true or not, but he is 83 years old.



SalarHaqq said:


> Ill? The Supreme Leader's in excellent health for a man of his age, and perfectly capable of fulfilling his functions. Watch one of his regular public speeches, there's no sign of any impediment to his faculties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Videos
> 
> 
> The Official Website of Ayatollah Khamenei, bringing you the latest news, photos, and videos on the Leader of the Islamic Revolution of Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.khamenei.ir

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> There are alot of rumours swirling around about his health. Not sure if they're true or not, but he is 83 years old.



Well, you can witness him speak every other day and decide for yourself (videos are uploaded to his website). The same media which every six months or so were reporting Syrian President Assad has "fled" to Moscow, are guaranteed to spread similar gibberish about the Supreme Leader. He is 83 years old but well able to fulfill his political functions. You really need not worry about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> Azerbaijan uses an Israeli IAI Harop UAV to destroy an Armenian S-300 battery
> 
> https://youtu.be/vNefXmW447M
> 
> Destruction of Armenian S-300 radar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569777926375079936
> Azeri troops attempting to cross over into Armenian territory on foot. Armenian sources claim the attempt failed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569574461711450114
> Azeri troops are now sending forces into internationally recognized Armenian territory from Nagorno-Karababkh. If this cuts off the corridor to Iran for good, then how will Iran respond ? Or is Azerbaijan simply trying to pressure Armenia to give up all of Nagorno-Karabkh, including the city of Stepanakert ?
> 
> Personally I suspect that they want to take the corridor for good so that they can establish a permanent land bridge with Nakhchivan. With Khamenei ill, will Iran act or watch as events play out ? Will the world, pre-occupied with the war in Ukraine condemn Azerbaijan, at a time when the EU is badly in need of energy ?


Please do nor spread rumors and entirely unfounded gossip.



sha ah said:


> There are alot of rumours swirling around about his health. Not sure if they're true or not, but he is 83 years old.


There are a lot of rumors about a lot of things. Please do not propagate ESPECIALLY if you are 'Not sure if they're true or not'. smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Girkin is right.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570000937921675264

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> اخبار نوشته بود که کره‌ای صدمه دیده بود
> به هر حال فنی که زد در کشتی نیست​


عوض اون 8 میلیاردی که به ما بدهکارن 
😁

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> عوض اون 8 میلیاردی که به ما بدهکارن
> 😁


نه بابا. ارزش این مصدومیت 8 هزار دلار هم نیست
برای اون ۸ میلیارد دلار تنها راهش توقیف چند تا چند تای شناورهای کره‌ای هست
تا آخر سر کار به جایی برسه که تو خاورمیانه شناور کره‌ای باقی نمونه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SalarHaqq said:


> *Caucasus (my apologies for the slight pedantism).
> 
> 
> 
> Pashinyan is western-friendly (and zionist-friendly, too). For this reason Russia may well have intended to put his feet to the fire by holding back more significant assistance against Azarbaijan (as a form of sanction or to motivate Yerevan to return more firmly into the Russian fold and cease its recent flirtations with NATO).
> 
> So Russia's position is understandable, not wanting to get embroiled in the south Caucasus in the midst of the Ukraine campaign is as well.
> 
> Biggest potential hazard to Iran in this situation is Pashinyan feigning to be standing against Baku's hypothetical expansionist moves but covertly working to weaken or neutralize Armenian defenses in an upcoming war, and then agreeing to give away the Zangezur corridor as part of a ceasefire agreement.
> 
> The possibility of this being part of a 'mission' he was assigned by handlers in Washington and Tel Aviv is definitely not to be dismissed out of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Through a "color revolution" orchestrated by the CIA and NGO's bankrolled by the likes of Soros. The usual protocol.
> 
> Iranian intelligence must keep an eye on Pashinyan's every move, I hope Iran has top tier informants in Yerevan (am quite confident in this regard). The Armenian Prime Minister's leanings towards the west and the zionist regime complicate the picture, so Iran must come up with a highly subtle and well thought out strategy here.
> 
> Main goal is preventing Zangezur from being occupied by Azarbaijan Republic, in the most cost-effective manner possible.


Zangezur should become free zone trade area for Iran and Armenia and this will be a good reason to make that area an Iranian protectorate, signing security agreement between Iran and Armenia. This is diplomatic wise more realistic and acceptable for Armenians as well (instead of defence agreement with Armenia or whole Armenia becoming protectorate of Iran).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Aghaye Jomhuri Eslami, khoob fekr kon, movazeb bash.


----------



## Stryker1982

Azerbijian block Ticktok for the moment.

We know what is going down. Their's only one reason to do that. (To conceal movement of troops and equipment)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Aghaye Jomhuri Eslami, khoob fekr kon, movazeb bash.


Inha age fekr kon boodan nemizashtan kar be inja berese asan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

War between Azerbaijan and Armenia started?


----------



## Muhammed45

Both Russia and Iran are apparently engaged in both Syria and Ukraine. 

Why do you think that they cannot manage a third front? Armenia is sphere of Russian influence and Azerbaijan is a lost land of Iran. Fair deal


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Inha age fekr kon boodan nemizashtan kar be inja berese asan



Motmaen bash aghe Pashayan Khianat karde be zarare Iran, hishki Johurmi Islami ro bakhshesh nemikonan, mardom mesle Qajarha inaro mibinan, chon baraye sadha sal zarar mikonim.

Israelili ha omadan Kheybar ro sakhtan to Baku va ma darim tamasha mikonim. Engadr Pan-turkism nofoz karde to Iran badjori. Lanat beshoon. Miad be Amrika dargiri mikone, vali ba in peshkela nemikone. Ye Abqaiq ro anjam bede, va bego Armanestan kard. Nazar Pashayan khianat kone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammed45 said:


> Both Russia and Iran are apparently engaged in both Syria and Ukraine.
> 
> Why do you think that they cannot manage a third front? Armenia is sphere of Russian influence and Azerbaijan is a lost land of Iran. Fair deal



Syria is static front. War is relatively over. Iran isn’t involved in Ukraine outside of some possible arms sales.

Azerbaijan would get steam rolled by Iran. They have zero ABM or Air Force. Iran, it’s airforce, it’s drones, it’s missiles, it’s artillery rockets would wreck havoc on Azerbaijan.

Only thing holding Iran back is it’s own Azeri population and it’s economic relationship with Turkey. Bull in China shop isn’t the right strategy here for Iran. Whatever decision it makes, it needs to think about the 2nd and 3rd order actions and reactions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Abid123 said:


> War between Azerbaijan and Armenia started?


No, Pashayan is probably going to give up to avoid a war.



Muhammed45 said:


> Both Russia and Iran are apparently engaged in both Syria and Ukraine.
> 
> Why do you think that they cannot manage a third front? Armenia is sphere of Russian influence and Azerbaijan is a lost land of Iran. Fair deal


We don't really have any front anymore. Ukraine is Russia's business, Yemen is in truce, and Syria is truce. We are bored now lol. We have to be wise here, but not be pu**y

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Motmaen bash aghe Pashayan Khianat karde be zarare Iran, hishki Johurmi Islami ro bakhshesh nemikonan, mardom mesle Qajarha inaro mibinan, chon baraye sadha sal zarar mikonim.
> 
> Israelili ha omadan Kheybar ro sakhtan to Baku va ma darim tamasha mikonim. Engadr Pan-turkism nofoz karde to Iran badjori. Lanat beshoon. Miad be Amrika dargiri mikone, vali ba in peshkela nemikone. Ye Abqaiq ro anjam bede, va bego Armanestan kard. Nazar Pashayan khianat kone.


این نفوذ جریان پان ترکیسم در ایران به خاطر سرکوب ملی‌گرایی در ایران هست که از زمان خمینی راه افتاد
وقتی بخش زیادی از ایدئولوژی جمهوری اسلامی این هست که بگه کوروش دروغ هست و وجود نداشته و هر سال تو آبان طرفداران کوروش رو بندازه زندان به جرم اقدام علیه امنیت ملی دیگه چی می‌خوای؟ پان ترکیسم زمانی پا گرفت که کس شعرهای کره خرایی که می‌گفتند کوروش وجود خارجی نداشته و دروغ و زاییده پروپاگاندای پهلوی هست شد جز ایدئولوژی طرفداران نظام

همین که تراکتور تو لیگ هر گوهی دلش خواست خورد و با اون جماعت وحشی مماشات کردن و اسمش رو گذاشتن وحدت این داستان شدیدتر شد. اینی که یه مشت قوم گرا برن تو ورزشگاه شعار جدایی طلبی بدن اقدام علیه امنیت ملی نیست (اون هم تو منطقه مرزی) اما اینی که بری سر قبر کوروش وسط کشور یا حتی روسری برداشتن اقدام علیه امنیت ملی هست

الان هم خیلی راحت جمهوری اسلامی داره اجازه می‌ده که رویای نئوعثمانی به واقعیت بپیونده​


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Azerbijian block Ticktok for the moment.
> 
> We know what is going down. Their's only one reason to do that. (To conceal movement of troops and equipment)





Stryker1982 said:


> Motmaen bash aghe Pashayan Khianat karde be zarare Iran, hishki Johurmi Islami ro bakhshesh nemikonan, mardom mesle Qajarha inaro mibinan, chon baraye sadha sal zarar mikonim.
> 
> Israelili ha omadan Kheybar ro sakhtan to Baku va ma darim tamasha mikonim. Engadr Pan-turkism nofoz karde to Iran badjori. Lanat beshoon. Miad be Amrika dargiri mikone, vali ba in peshkela nemikone. Ye Abqaiq ro anjam bede, va bego Armanestan kard. Nazar Pashayan khianat kone.



You think that would work to deter Azerbaijan though?

We’re dealing with an increasingly dangerous and radicalized people that base their beliefs on very exclusive ethnocentric ideals (land, blood, language, history, culture). Can’t even begin to count the number of times I’ve encountered Azerbaijanis and their Turkish enablers, espousing rhetoric that Iran AND Iranians are their “mortal enemy” (some misguided Pan-Turkish BS).

If Azerbaijan/Turkey pushes Iran to act then Iran should act accordingly but if we can get away with a plausible deniability strike on critical Azerbaijani oil installations. It might be worth it, although kicking a potential hornets nest should be treated with the most utmost care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Motmaen bash aghe Pashayan Khianat karde be zarare Iran, hishki Johurmi Islami ro bakhshesh nemikonan, mardom mesle Qajarha inaro mibinan, chon baraye sadha sal zarar mikonim.
> 
> Israelili ha omadan Kheybar ro sakhtan to Baku va ma darim tamasha mikonim. Engadr Pan-turkism nofoz karde to Iran badjori. Lanat beshoon. Miad be Amrika dargiri mikone, vali ba in peshkela nemikone. Ye Abqaiq ro anjam bede, va bego Armanestan kard. Nazar Pashayan khianat kone.



Is this to say that if Pashinyan conducts some move against Iran, it'll be the Islamic Republic's fault? In that case, what exactly did you expect Iran to do, prevent the CIA's "color revolution" in Yerevan? Or invade both Armenia and Azarbaijan Republic at once, duplicating the sort of mistakes Saddam Tikriti was known for?

It doesn't work that way. Iran has set a red line which is politically legitimate and practically viable, whereas the sort of over-the-top actions some seem to have in mind wouldn't have been. Legitimacy as well as cost-effectiveness are paramount in international politics. Should the announced red line be crossed, adequate action (which doesn't necessarily boil down to offensive military operation but encompasses a broad spectrum of options) _will _follow suit, this we can be certain of. Until then, Iran can cannot be accused of passivity on this dossier.

As for pan-Turkists influence in Iran, do you think that in the absence of these rather marginal clowns, any rational government in Iran would've launched strikes on Baku by now? I doubt it. The comparison with Iran's policy vis à vis the USA isn't accurate, or could you name an instance in which Iran initiated military action against the Americans, the kind of which you appear to be considering as a yardstick as to whether or not Iran's doing the right thing about Baku? Moreover, don't forget western-absolving liberals weigh "slightly" more than pan-Turkists ever will in domestic Iranian politics. Yet the system is robust and well designed enough to systematically prevent even the liberals from having their way. Last but not least, Iran prioritizing the USA and zionist regimes in her hierarchy of enemies is precisely the way to go, _including _with regards to possible threats emanating out of Baku, because these do not arise in a vacuum, they are a consequence of and fully stemming from zio-American schemes against Iran.

When it comes to the Qajars, this is rather a no-brainer, to be honest: under the Qajars, Iran lost a large chunk of her territory to imperial powers, under the Islamic Republic she's never conceded a single inch. This is while Islamic Iran's immediate reach today is stretching from the Levant and the Mediterranean to the Red Sea and Horn of Africa, from Afghanistan to every Shia community further East, for the first time in around 500 years. Not to mention entrenched Iranian presence in far away lands such as Venezuela. Qajars are the same dynasty whose weakness attained such depths that 9 out of 20 million Iranians could be subjected to genocide at the hands of the British empire. Drawing analogies between that era and the Iran of today, seriously? Non-existent arms industries under not only the Qajars but the Pahlavis as well, versus the Islamic Republic's vast and self-sufficient defence sector. The level of independence and sovereignty of present day Iran versus a time (again, both applying to the Qajars and Pahlavis) where Iran's general policy orientation not to mention key decisions were directly dictated from London, Moscow, and then Washington D.C. and Tel Aviv. And so on, and so forth.

Let us not lose touch with reality, please. Also, we need to remain consistent. If the Islamic Republic is the reincarnation of the Qajars, what's the point arguing against all the iranophobes on here then, who claim Iranian-made weapons are plastic toys, that Iran is an insignificant powerless nation and so on? Wouldn't you then have to concur with their rhetoric? I don't know, but it can't be both at the same time.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> So if Pashinyan conducts some move against Iran, it's the Islamic Republic's fault? What exactly did you expect Iran to do, prevent the CIA's "color revolution" in Yerevan? Invade Armenia and Azarbaijan Republic at once, duplicating the utter stupidity of a Saddam Tikriti?
> 
> It doesn't work that way. Iran has set a red line which is politically legitimate and practically viable, whereas the sort of over-the-top actions some seem to have in mind wouldn't have been. And legitimacy as well as cost-effectiveness are paramount in international politics. Should the announced red line be crossed, adequate action (which doesn't boil down to offensive military operation but encompasses a broad spectrum of options) _will _follow suit. Until then, nobody will be in a position to accuse Iran of passivity on this dossier.
> 
> As for pan-Turkists being influential in Iran, could you explain how exactly? Are you truly imagining that in the absence of these insignificant clowns, Iran would've bombed Baku by now?  The comparison with Iran's policy vis à vis the USA is way off. Or could you name an instance in which Iran initiated military action against the Americans, the kind of which you appear to be defining as some sort of a yardstick for gauging whether or not Iran's doing the right thing about the antics coming out of Baku? Moreover, western-absolving liberals weigh "slightly" more than pan-Turkists ever will. Yet the system is robust and well designed enough to systematically prevent them from having their way. Last but not least, Iran prioritizing the USA and zionist regimes in her hierarchy of enemies is precisely the correct thing to do, _including _with regards to possible threats emanating out of Baku, because these do not arise in a vacuum, they are a consequence of and entirely stemming from zio-American schemes against Iran.
> 
> When it comes to the Qajars, this sort of rhetoric is so comical, normally it wouldn't deserve to be addressed. But let's still throw in a couple of reminders, no-brainers to be honest: under the Qajars, Iran lost a large chunk of her territory to imperial powers, under the Islamic Republic she's never conceded a single inch. This is while Islamic Iran's immediate reach today is stretching from the Levant and the Mediterranean to the Red Sea and Horn of Africa, from Afghanistan to every Shia community further East, for the first time in around 500 years. Not to mention entrenched Iranian presence in far away lands such as Venezuela. Qajars? The same dynasty whose weakness reached such depths that 9 out of 20 million Iranians could be subjected to genocide at the hands of the British empire. And you're serious about drawing analogies with the Iran of today? Non-existent arms industries under not only the Qajars but the Pahlavis as well, versus the Islamic Republic's vast and self-sufficient defence sector, doesn't ring a bell? The level of independence and sovereignty of present day Iran versus an era (again, both applying to the Qajars and Pahlavis) where Iran's general policy orientation not to mention key decisions were directly dictated from London, Moscow, and then Washington D.C. and Tel Aviv. And so on, and so forth.
> 
> Let's not lose touch with reality.


What's your solution? To sit idle and see how things develop against our interests?
I don't think you're offering a solution at all, let alone an optimal solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

SalarHaqq said:


> So if Pashinyan conducts some move against Iran, it's the Islamic Republic's fault? What exactly did you expect Iran to do, prevent the CIA's "color revolution" in Yerevan? Invade Armenia and Azarbaijan Republic at once, duplicating the utter stupidity of a Saddam Tikriti?
> 
> It doesn't work that way. Iran has set a red line which is politically legitimate and practically viable, whereas the sort of over-the-top actions some seem to have in mind wouldn't have been. And legitimacy as well as cost-effectiveness are paramount in international politics. Should the announced red line be crossed, adequate action (which doesn't boil down to offensive military operation but encompasses a broad spectrum of options) _will _follow suit. Until then, nobody will be in a position to accuse Iran of passivity on this dossier.
> 
> As for pan-Turkists being influential in Iran, could you explain how exactly? Are you truly imagining that in the absence of these insignificant clowns, Iran would've bombed Baku by now?  The comparison with Iran's policy vis à vis the USA is way off. Or could you name an instance in which Iran initiated military action against the Americans, the kind of which you appear to be defining as some sort of a yardstick for gauging whether or not Iran's doing the right thing about the antics coming out of Baku? Moreover, western-absolving liberals weigh "slightly" more than pan-Turkists ever will. Yet the system is robust and well designed enough to systematically prevent them from having their way. Last but not least, Iran prioritizing the USA and zionist regimes in her hierarchy of enemies is precisely the correct thing to do, _including _with regards to possible threats emanating out of Baku, because these do not arise in a vacuum, they are a consequence of and entirely stemming from zio-American schemes against Iran.
> 
> When it comes to the Qajars, this sort of rhetoric is so comical, normally it wouldn't deserve to be addressed. But let's still throw in a couple of reminders, no-brainers to be honest: under the Qajars, Iran lost a large chunk of her territory to imperial powers, under the Islamic Republic she's never conceded a single inch. This is while Islamic Iran's immediate reach today is stretching from the Levant and the Mediterranean to the Red Sea and Horn of Africa, from Afghanistan to every Shia community further East, for the first time in around 500 years. Not to mention entrenched Iranian presence in far away lands such as Venezuela. Qajars? The same dynasty whose weakness reached such depths that 9 out of 20 million Iranians could be subjected to genocide at the hands of the British empire. And you're serious about drawing analogies with the Iran of today? Non-existent arms industries under not only the Qajars but the Pahlavis as well, versus the Islamic Republic's vast and self-sufficient defence sector, doesn't ring a bell? The level of independence and sovereignty of present day Iran versus an era (again, both applying to the Qajars and Pahlavis) where Iran's general policy orientation not to mention key decisions were directly dictated from London, Moscow, and then Washington D.C. and Tel Aviv. And so on, and so forth.
> 
> Let's not lose touch with reality.



Azerbaijan, distinctly poses a unique threat to the territorial integrity of Iran in my opinion. Barring your bog-standard Pan-Turkish "all your lands are belong to us" rhetoric. Their actions as a state as well as their associations with the Zionist enclave, puts the Islamic Republic in a precarious position regardless of how significant/insignificant local pro-Azerbaijan/Turkish sentiments may or might not be. Over and over and over again, Azerbaijani leaders and prominent political figures (normal people really) think that Iranian lands *belong to them*. This coupled with the recent war and want to commit to more land grab operations should send a profound message to Iranian leadership that "hey, these people up North are going to probably do something sooner or later".

I'll propose this notion forward as well... I don't have a dog in this fight outside of wanting Iran to be safe from those who wish our people, lands and blood harm but... I think Iran shouldn't just allow Armenia to be ceaselessly bullied by Turkey and a clearly racist Azerbaijan. After all, many Iranians have family in Armenia, we share a deep historical and cultural roots as we do with Azerbaijan but these actions Azerbaijan is committing is simply unacceptable.

idk.. maybe I'm just talking from a place of ignorance. I'll freely admit I'm not all that well versed in the matter so I will differ to you and others.



QWECXZ said:


> What's your solution? To sit idle and see how things develop against our interests?
> I don't think you're offering a solution at all, let alone an optimal solution.



Agreed, to be quite frank... this Azerbaijan problem (and it is most definitely a problem). Requires *proactive *decision making from Iran.

Protect our lands; shield our people, maintain the peace to the best of our abilities but prepare for the worst really...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> What's your solution? To sit idle and see how things develop against our interests?
> I don't think you're offering a solution at all, let alone an optimal solution.



I'm not a policy maker, but what I know is that Iran in 2022 is vastly more powerful, influential and secure than she used to be in 1979, in 1953, 1941, 1925 and 1789. I'm rather confident that a system which has managed to weather the multiple storms of the past four decades and not only survived but didn't cease cementing its stability in the face of continuous plots hatched against it by the world's dominant superpower, will also know how to handle the situation in the southern Caucasus for that matter.

As far as I'm concerned, the stakes in this regard are quite clear at this point in time: the enemy's goal in the short to mid term (and by that I mean both the regime in Baku and its protectors in Tel Aviv and Washington) is to cut off Iran from Armenia and have Baku occupy the Zangezur corridor, while Iran is bent on preventing it. There's no doubt in my mind that if and when troops from the Republic of Azarbaijan actually proceed with a serious attempt to wrestle the area away, we will witness Iran's reaction. In the meantime, as far as I'm concerned I see no reason for panic.

I could list a whole series of long-term measures Iran could eye vis à vis Baku, maybe I will if I get the time, but at the end of the day it won't represent much more than a tentative subjective take, as would every other user's. I've nothing against this sort of an intellectual exercise by the way, all I'm suggesting is to try and be as realistic as possible when assessing the odds. Things such as likening Iran's present conditions with the Qajar period isn't exactly helpful I believe, because we're objectively so far away from that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570035396867768326

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> I'm not a policy maker, but what I know is that Iran in 2022 is vastly more powerful, influential and secure than she used to be in 1979, in 1953, 1941, 1925 and 1789. I'm rather confident that a system which has managed to weather the multiple storms of the past four decades and not only survived but didn't cease cementing its stability in the face of continuous plots hatched against it by the world's dominant superpower, will also know how to handle the situation in the southern Caucasus for that matter.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the stakes in this regard are quite clear at this point in time: the enemy's goal in the short to mid term (and by that I mean both the regime in Baku and its protectors in Tel Aviv and Washington) is to cut off Iran from Armenia and have Baku occupy the Zangezur corridor, while Iran is bent on preventing it. There's no doubt in my mind that if and when troops from the Republic of Azarbaijan actually proceed with a serious attempt to wrestle the area away, we will witness Iran's reaction. In the meantime, as far as I'm concerned I see no reason for panic.
> 
> I could list a whole series of long-term measures Iran could eye vis à vis Baku, maybe I will if I get the time, but at the end of the day it won't represent much more than a tentative subjective take, as would every other user's. I've nothing against this sort of an intellectual exercise by the way, all I'm suggesting is to try and be as realistic as possible when assessing the odds. Things such as likening Iran's present conditions with the Qajar period isn't exactly helpful I'd say, because we're so far away from that.


You don't have to be a policy maker to offer a solution to one of Iran's current problems.
This is a forum. You could discuss your solution here, it doesn't mean that it has to be implemented. Nobody expects that of you, of course. But again, as I read your post, I see that you don't have a solution.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> You don't have to be a policy maker to offer a solution to one of Iran's current problems.
> This is a forum. You could discuss your solution here, it doesn't mean that it has to be implemented. Nobody expects that of you, of course. But again, as I read your post, I see that you don't have a solution.



My solution is the following:

1) In the short to mid term, should there be an attempt at revising international borders to Iran's north through force, some form of counter-force will probably have to be resorted to. At that point it'd be legitimate too. I don't think preemptive military action would be productive. As to what shape Iran's counter strike should take, you understand that this would depend on a range of factors, namely the exact process through which Baku would attempt to occupy and annex Zangezur: direct invasion, or indirectly by reigniting military conflict in Karabakh and offering ceasefire in exchange for Zangezur. In case of treason by Pashinyan, again Iran's counter strike would have to adapt accordingly.

2) Long term plans are more complex and I lack the time to go into details now. But there are various things Iran could and should perhaps start doing. One avenue is to gain greater foothold among public opinion across the Aras. Here the issue is that the audience Iran is traditionally most comfortable reaching out to, namely religious communities, is not strongly represented in the Baku republic. More than 70 years of Soviet rule not only secularized Azarbaijani state institutions, they drove back religious practice in society. Sure, there's the Nardaran suburb of Baku and several other such localities where the Islamic Revolution is popular, there's the Hoseyniun Brigade, there are olama who adhere to the ideology of Imam Khomeini (r.a.). They represent a limited segment of society though. Several possibilities may exist to extend Iran's appeal beyond these localized communities, which I will try to expand upon later. Another option would be to grant support to and to help organize dissident representatives of the Talesh minority in the Baku republic. Etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569911994433560582

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570091551522684929

Look at this vatan fooroosh 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570073636572127237

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> My solution is the following:
> 
> 1) In the short to mid term, should there be an attempt at revising international borders to Iran's north through force, some form of counter-force will probably have to be resorted to. At that point it'd be legitimate too. I don't think preemptive military action would be productive. As to what shape Iran's counter strike should take, you understand that this would depend on a range of factors, namely the exact process through which Baku would attempt to occupy and annex Zangezur: direct invasion, or indirectly by reigniting military conflict in Karabakh and offering ceasefire in exchange for Zangezur. In case of treason by Pashinyan, again Iran's counter strike would have to adapt accordingly.
> 
> 2) Long term plans are more complex and I lack the time to go into details now. But there are various things Iran could and should perhaps start doing. One avenue is to gain greater foothold among public opinion across the Aras. Here the issue is that the audience Iran is traditionally most comfortable reaching out to, namely religious communities, is not strongly represented in the Baku republic. More than 70 years of Soviet rule not only secularized Azarbaijani state institutions, they drove back religious practice in society. Sure, there's the Nardaran suburb of Baku and several other such localities where the Islamic Revolution is popular, there's the Hoseyniun Brigade, there are olama who adhere to the ideology of Imam Khomeini (r.a.). They represent a limited segment of society though. Several possibilities may exist to extend Iran's appeal beyond these localized communities, which I will try to expand upon later. Another option would be to grant support to and to help organize dissident representatives of the Talesh minority in the Baku republic. Etc.


Both options are sound and good. The problem is that we need to arm Armenia to the teeth and the presidency of Pashinyan is a big problem for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570035396867768326




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570042901681573889


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Is this to say that if Pashinyan conducts some move against Iran, it'll be the Islamic Republic's fault? In that case, what exactly did you expect Iran to do, prevent the CIA's "color revolution" in Yerevan? Or invade both Armenia and Azarbaijan Republic at once, duplicating the sort of mistakes Saddam Tikriti was known for?
> 
> It doesn't work that way. Iran has set a red line which is politically legitimate and practically viable, whereas the sort of over-the-top actions some seem to have in mind wouldn't have been. Legitimacy as well as cost-effectiveness are paramount in international politics. Should the announced red line be crossed, adequate action (which doesn't necessarily boil down to offensive military operation but encompasses a broad spectrum of options) _will _follow suit, this we can be certain of. Until then, Iran can cannot be accused of passivity on this dossier.
> 
> As for pan-Turkists influence in Iran, do you think that in the absence of these rather marginal clowns, any rational government in Iran would've launched strikes on Baku by now? I doubt it. The comparison with Iran's policy vis à vis the USA isn't accurate, or could you name an instance in which Iran initiated military action against the Americans, the kind of which you appear to be considering as a yardstick as to whether or not Iran's doing the right thing about Baku? Moreover, don't forget western-absolving liberals weigh "slightly" more than pan-Turkists ever will in domestic Iranian politics. Yet the system is robust and well designed enough to systematically prevent even the liberals from having their way. Last but not least, Iran prioritizing the USA and zionist regimes in her hierarchy of enemies is precisely the way to go, _including _with regards to possible threats emanating out of Baku, because these do not arise in a vacuum, they are a consequence of and fully stemming from zio-American schemes against Iran.
> 
> When it comes to the Qajars, this is rather a no-brainer, to be honest: under the Qajars, Iran lost a large chunk of her territory to imperial powers, under the Islamic Republic she's never conceded a single inch. This is while Islamic Iran's immediate reach today is stretching from the Levant and the Mediterranean to the Red Sea and Horn of Africa, from Afghanistan to every Shia community further East, for the first time in around 500 years. Not to mention entrenched Iranian presence in far away lands such as Venezuela. Qajars are the same dynasty whose weakness attained such depths that 9 out of 20 million Iranians could be subjected to genocide at the hands of the British empire. Drawing analogies between that era and the Iran of today, seriously? Non-existent arms industries under not only the Qajars but the Pahlavis as well, versus the Islamic Republic's vast and self-sufficient defence sector. The level of independence and sovereignty of present day Iran versus a time (again, both applying to the Qajars and Pahlavis) where Iran's general policy orientation not to mention key decisions were directly dictated from London, Moscow, and then Washington D.C. and Tel Aviv. And so on, and so forth.
> 
> Let us not lose touch with reality, please. Also, we need to remain consistent. If the Islamic Republic is the reincarnation of the Qajars, what's the point arguing against all the iranophobes on here then, who claim Iranian-made weapons are plastic toys, that Iran is an insignificant powerless nation and so on? Wouldn't you then have to concur with their rhetoric? I don't know, but it can't be both at the same time.



I am not saying they are Qajars, I said if this border is closed, then yes it is fair to call them Qajars because they have locked us out of Qafqaz region. If Pashanyan wants to sell Artaskh, frankly that is not crossing a redline of Iran, I will agree with you there but if you are looking at the battlefield events, Azerbaijan as I type this has already attack villages deep into Syunik and its ambitions have been very clearly to control this corridor and lock Iran out. If you want to wait until they are at the finish line before making an impact, then we will have to pay a higher price for it. Our passivity is starting to look like Putins passivity for years in Ukraine.

Since when you do care about neoliberal rules based international order?
We send ballistic missiles to Houthis, and targeted inside Abu Dhabi without giving a shit, we attack Abqaiq of Saudi Arabia. We give sophisticated technology to non-state actors. All the things we've done is actually more than enough justification for states in the region and the United states to wage a war against Iran. When it comes to the Israeli republic of Baku, it is all about diplomacy? That is not the Islamic Republic of Iran that I know of. Pashayan may be a traitor and a loser for the west, but when has that ever stopped us from protecting our interests? Azerbijian must know if it seizes villages inside Syunik (which they have done, technically violating our red line), then they are risking limited attacks from Iran (within Armenia) to drive them out. They are also risking an Islamic awakening inside Azerbaijan. If these threats have been given and they still ignore, then perhaps the SL has to reconsider its approach to this Kheybar state in the making.



SalarHaqq said:


> I'm not a policy maker, but what I know is that Iran in 2022 is vastly more powerful, influential and secure than she used to be in 1979, in 1953, 1941, 1925 and 1789. I'm rather confident that a system which has managed to weather the multiple storms of the past four decades and not only survived but didn't cease cementing its stability in the face of continuous plots hatched against it by the world's dominant superpower, will also know how to handle the situation in the southern Caucasus for that matter.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the stakes in this regard are quite clear at this point in time: the enemy's goal in the short to mid term (and by that I mean both the regime in Baku and its protectors in Tel Aviv and Washington) is to cut off Iran from Armenia and have Baku occupy the Zangezur corridor, while Iran is bent on preventing it. There's no doubt in my mind that if and when troops from the Republic of Azarbaijan actually proceed with a serious attempt to wrestle the area away, we will witness Iran's reaction. In the meantime, as far as I'm concerned I see no reason for panic.
> 
> I could list a whole series of long-term measures Iran could eye vis à vis Baku, maybe I will if I get the time, but at the end of the day it won't represent much more than a tentative subjective take, as would every other user's. I've nothing against this sort of an intellectual exercise by the way, all I'm suggesting is to try and be as realistic as possible when assessing the odds. Things such as likening Iran's present conditions with the Qajar period isn't exactly helpful I believe, because we're objectively so far away from that.


If you have time, I would greatly appreciate your insight on the matter.

I mentioned before but I will mention again, just incase, I wasn't likening the Islamic Republic to Qajar era. I was comparing them to Qajar if this land connection is cut off, because that is exactly what happened to us during that era, we lost all contact with Qafqaz region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> 1) In the short to mid term, should there be an attempt at revising international borders to Iran's north through force, some form of counter-force will probably have to be resorted to. At that point it'd be legitimate too. I don't think preemptive military action would be productive. As to what shape Iran's counter strike should take, you understand that this would depend on a range of factors, namely the exact process through which Baku would attempt to occupy and annex Zangezur: direct invasion, or indirectly by reigniting military conflict in Karabakh and offering ceasefire in exchange for Zangezur. In case of treason by Pashinyan, again Iran's counter strike would have to adapt accordingly.


I see, you've already touched upon it.

I was more so advocating for limited attacks WITHIN Armenia territory to drive them out as they have technically blocked our transit route fully justified, even by rules based international order). This should not be a challenging job for IR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

TheImmortal said:


> Syria is static front. War is relatively over. Iran isn’t involved in Ukraine outside of some possible arms sales.
> 
> Azerbaijan would get steam rolled by Iran. They have zero ABM or Air Force. Iran, it’s airforce, it’s drones, it’s missiles, it’s artillery rockets would wreck havoc on Azerbaijan.
> 
> Only thing holding Iran back is it’s own Azeri population and it’s economic relationship with Turkey. Bull in China shop isn’t the right strategy here for Iran. Whatever decision it makes, it needs to think about the 2nd and 3rd order actions and reactions.


I am from your so called Azeri population. Why would you think that we have problem with returning Azerbaijan to where it actually belongs? 

I was merely pointing to a possible coordinated action between Russia and Iran. Caucaus is too sensitive to be ignored. Israel is looking for making trouble in that area, this threat could turn into a potential chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> I am not saying they are Qajars, I said if this border is closed, then yes it is fair to call them Qajars because they have locked us out of Qafqaz region. If Pashanyan wants to sell Artaskh, frankly that is not crossing a redline of Iran, I will agree with you there but if you are looking at the battlefield events, Azerbaijan as I type this has already attack villages deep into Syunik and its ambitions have been very clearly to control this corridor and lock Iran out. If you want to wait until they are at the finish line before making an impact, then we will have to pay a higher price for it. Our passivity is starting to look like Putins passivity for years in Ukraine.
> 
> Since when you do care about neoliberal rules based international order?
> We send ballistic missiles to Houthis, and targeted inside Abu Dhabi without giving a shit, we attack Abqaiq of Saudi Arabia. We give sophisticated technology to non-state actors. All the things we've done is actually more than enough justification for states in the region and the United states to wage a war against Iran. When it comes to the Israeli republic of Baku, it is all about diplomacy? That is not the Islamic Republic of Iran that I know of. Pashayan may be a traitor and a loser for the west, but when has that ever stopped us from protecting our interests? Azerbijian must know if it seizes villages inside Syunik (which they have done, technically violating our red line), then they are risking limited attacks from Iran (within Armenia) to drive them out. They are also risking an Islamic awakening inside Azerbaijan. If these threats have been given and they still ignore, then perhaps the SL has to reconsider its approach to this Kheybar state in the making.
> 
> 
> If you have time, I would greatly appreciate your insight on the matter.
> 
> I mentioned before but I will mention again, just incase, I wasn't likening the Islamic Republic to Qajar era. I was comparing them to Qajar if this land connection is cut off, because that is exactly what happened to us during that era, we lost all contact with Qafqaz region.



Could one argue that Azerbaijan is a lost cause for Iran in terms of finding a healthy normal and that conducting limited kinetic operations is the only realistic option left?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Muhammed45 said:


> I am from your so called Azeri population. Why would you think that we have problem with returning Azerbaijan to where it actually belongs?
> 
> I was merely pointing to a possible coordinated action between Russia and Iran. Caucaus is too sensitive to be ignored. Israel is looking for making trouble in that area, this threat could turn into a potential chance.


I have to agree
@TheImmortal 

Is Iran's Azeri population a barrier? I think not, many Azerbaijanis are patriots of Iran, and would have no problem of the reclamation of this territory back to Iran.

Of course their are people who have a different idea, but this is not in such a amount that would affect any sort of decision making in Iran. Overwhelmingly the force of Pro-Iran is larger than pro-seperatist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Could one argue that Azerbaijan is a lost cause for Iran in terms of finding a healthy normal


It sure looks that way. As long as the Aliyev government is in charge. God knows we've tried to be friendly, but they keep insulting us. It's almost like they have little idea with who they are dealing with. Woe to Aliyev should Iran turn its attention northward fully. He won't even get 1 nights good sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammed45 said:


> I am from your so called Azeri population. Why would you think that we have problem with returning Azerbaijan to where it actually belongs?
> 
> I was merely pointing to a possible coordinated action between Russia and Iran. Caucaus is too sensitive to be ignored. Israel is looking for making trouble in that area, this threat could turn into a potential chance.



I am also Azeri. So why do you act like you are speaking for our entire population, your opinion is only just that —YOURS.

Just look during last outbreak, you will see protests erupted on border because Armenia and Russian military trucks were allowed to transit via Iran. Now suddenly everyone will be happy Iran is entering war to save Armenia from losing more land?

If Iran aids Armenia, the Iranian Azeri population is not gonna be happy. Any notion of seizing major parts of Azeribajian is fantasy. We are not going to annex another country nor would the world allow that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

TheImmortal said:


> I am also Azeri. So why do you act like you are speaking for our entire population, your opinion is only just that —YOURS.


:/



TheImmortal said:


> Just look during last outbreak, you will see protests erupted on border because Armenia and Russian military trucks were allowed to transit via Iran. Now suddenly everyone will be happy Iran is entering war to save Armenia from losing more land?
> 
> If Iran aids Armenia, the Iranian Azeri population is not gonna be happy. Any notion of seizing major parts of Azeribajian is fantasy. We are not going to annex another country nor would the world allow that.


Her shey ki rahbarimiza vabastadi. Har ish ki o desa olajakh. 

What did i say?


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Just look during last outbreak, you will see protests erupted on border because Armenia and Russian military trucks were allowed to transit via Iran. Now suddenly everyone will be happy Iran is entering war to save Armenia from losing more land?


That is not called an outbreak lol. In a country so large, I've seen larger gatherings at Kourosh Kabirs Gravesite. What makes you think it can't be handled?

Since when do we craft policy based on protests? Since never. If that was the case, we'd be in a very different Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

What did i say?


----------



## Muhammed45

It looks like Google translate didn't work well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arash1991

I dont want to say toomuch, but I smell an Israeli trap against Iran according to Armenia-Azeri Conflict. I dont have the whole picture but I believe that Israel may want to force Iran to a war/conflict with Azerbaijan to distract Iran . In this phase Israel will start maybe something in some undefined against Iran.
There are some puzzles witch match under actual background.

1. Israel and Azerbaijan are close allies (Azerbaijan in some way Israeli puppet, I dont know why and how it came to this)
2. Israel already warned that they will act on their own and will stop Iranian nuclear program at any cost (Zionist military and intelligence on high alert at the moment)
3. Israel is not able to strike Iranian infrastructure inside Iran conventionally and without assistance
4. Iran is close to the bomb. 
5. Loosing Armenia Border is a trigger point for Iran wich Iran maybe force to act and Israel know that.

If I would be decision maker in Iran: I would not intervene in this conflict, but support armenia in the long term with training, drones, weapons, Resistance movement and Resources.. Iran should avoid being getting involved into this conflict.

Azerbaijan should be punished very very hard for this move in the long term.

I strongly believe/feel that this conflict is meant for Iran and should bring Iran into a trap. I hope Im wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

LOL​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Arash1991

Conclusion of following thoughs:


Arash1991 said:


> I dont want to say toomuch, but I smell an Israeli trap against Iran according to Armenia-Azeri Conflict. I dont have the whole picture but I believe that Israel may want to force Iran to a war/conflict with Azerbaijan to distract Iran . In this phase Israel will start maybe something in some undefined against Iran.
> There are some puzzles witch match under actual background.
> 
> 1. Israel and Azerbaijan are close allies (Azerbaijan in some way Israeli puppet, I dont know why and how it came to this)
> 2. Israel already warned that they will act on their own and will stop Iranian nuclear program at any cost (Zionist military and intelligence on high alert at the moment)
> 3. Israel is not able to strike Iranian infrastructure inside Iran conventionally and without assistance
> 4. Iran is close to the bomb.
> 5. Loosing Armenia Border is a trigger point for Iran wich Iran maybe force to act and Israel know that.
> 
> If I would be decision maker in Iran: I would not intervene in this conflict, but support armenia in the long term with training, drones, weapons, Resistance movement and Resources.. Iran should avoid being getting involved into this conflict.
> 
> Azerbaijan should be punished very very hard for this move in the long term.
> 
> I strongly believe/feel that this conflict is meant for Iran and should bring Iran into a trap. I hope Im wrong.


In my eyes the Azerbaijani Gouverment should be replaced. Or Azerbaijan should not exist anymore on the map. Hope somebody is doing the job.
Azerbaijan have a big army for its size.
I mean 600 to 700 Tanks, 400km range Missiles and 400 to 500k soldiers (Reserve included). 
Israel is the main Military supplier of azerbaijan.

This should definitly have an end. I dont know why Iran was so soft to these traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Arash1991 said:


> I dont want to say toomuch, but I smell an Israeli trap against Iran according to Armenia-Azeri Conflict. I dont have the whole picture but I believe that Israel may want to force Iran to a war/conflict with Azerbaijan to distract Iran . In this phase Israel will start maybe something in some undefined against Iran.
> There are some puzzles witch match under actual background.
> 
> 1. Israel and Azerbaijan are close allies (Azerbaijan in some way Israeli puppet, I dont know why and how it came to this)
> 2. Israel already warned that they will act on their own and will stop Iranian nuclear program at any cost (Zionist military and intelligence on high alert at the moment)
> 3. Israel is not able to strike Iranian infrastructure inside Iran conventionally and without assistance
> 4. Iran is close to the bomb.
> 5. Loosing Armenia Border is a trigger point for Iran wich Iran maybe force to act and Israel know that.
> 
> If I would be decision maker in Iran: I would not intervene in this conflict, but support armenia in the long term with training, drones, weapons, Resistance movement and Resources.. Iran should avoid being getting involved into this conflict.
> 
> Azerbaijan should be punished very very hard for this move in the long term.
> 
> I strongly believe/feel that this conflict is meant for Iran and should bring Iran into a trap. I hope Im wrong.


Of course!

Consider the whole purpose of Israeli weapons sales and support for this is purely an Israeli design against Iran. They want to use this country as a vessel for their own protection. Never doubt this. Israel would love for Iran to fight Azerbaijan in a bloody war to exhaust its resources and distract it. 

On the other hand, Azerbaijan is a vessel of Israeli designs, but they by no means want to fight a total war scenario with Iran. All their infrastructure can be destroyed. Instead, they have different ambitions to consolidate pan-turkish borders and orchestrate instability inside Iran. Not fight a war.

Regardless, IRGC and Army are fully aware of these designs based on their statements, do not doubt that Iran can fight a land war with Azerbaijan and fight a missile war & drone war with Israel simultaneously. These are entirely different fields of operation that do not overlap in equipment resources. Sometimes when you lay a trap for someone it can backfire badly. This can also become an opportunity to accelerate anti-Aliyev operations and finally rid the western puppet in Armenia to someone who is willing to work deeply with Iran. Unfortunately Armenian Government is a big problem. This attempted trap should be a pathway to generating opportunities to thwart anti-Iran attempts, restoring land by force within Armenia's internationally recognized borders is one of them and sending a message without starting a war.

A mistake would be something akin to bombing Baku.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue In Green

Arash1991 said:


> Conclusion of following thoughs:
> 
> In my eyes the Azerbaijani Gouverment should be replaced. Or Azerbaijan should not exist anymore on the map. Hope somebody is doing the job.
> Azerbaijan have a big army for its size.
> I mean 600 to 700 Tanks, 400km range Missiles and 400 to 500k soldiers (Reserve included).
> Israel is the main Military supplier of azerbaijan.
> 
> This should definitly have an end. I dont know why Iran was so soft to these traitors.



Iran is undoubtedly heading on a collision with Azerbaijan if major diplomatic overtures fail (which they seem to be) in the near to midterm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Arash1991 said:


> Conclusion of following thoughs:
> 
> In my eyes the Azerbaijani Gouverment should be replaced. Or Azerbaijan should not exist anymore on the map. Hope somebody is doing the job.
> Azerbaijan have a big army for its size.
> I mean 600 to 700 Tanks, 400km range Missiles and 400 to 500k soldiers (Reserve included).
> Israel is the main Military supplier of azerbaijan.
> 
> This should definitly have an end. I dont know why Iran was so soft to these traitors.


This is probably something in the works, as @SalarHaqq mentioned their are opportunities for these changes. Unwillingness to press for these earlier was due to maintaining good relations with this country. But this has not succeeded, and only recently these ideas have been pursued. 

Their is a difference between army size in paper and in real-life actual combat readiness. Technically Iran's army would be one of the largest if not atleast top 3 in the world if you throw professional Artesh, IRGC, Conscripts, and Basij , but in reality, actual combat readiness would present much lower numbers. The same goes for Azerbaijan which is a small but professional force. They certainly do not have 400k soldiers they can field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Of course!
> 
> Consider the whole purpose of Israeli weapons sales and support for this is purely an Israeli design against Iran. They want to use this country as a vessel for their own protection. Never doubt this. Israel would love for Iran to fight Azerbaijan in a bloody war to exhaust its resources and distract it.
> 
> On the other hand, Azerbaijan is a vessel of Israeli designs, but they by no means want to fight a total war scenario with Iran. All their infrastructure can be destroyed. Instead, they have different ambitions to consolidate pan-turkish borders and orchestrate instability inside Iran. Not fight a war.
> 
> Regardless, IRGC and Army are fully aware of these designs based on their statements, do not doubt that Iran can fight a land war with Azerbaijan and fight a missile war & drone war with Israel simultaneously. These are entirely different fields of operation that do not overlap in equipment resources. Sometimes when you lay a trap for someone it can backfire badly. This can also become an opportunity to accelerate anti-Aliyev operations and finally rid the western puppet in Armenia to someone who is willing to work deeply with Iran. Unfortunately Armenian Government is a big problem. This attempted trap should be a pathway to generating opportunities to thwart anti-Iran attempts, restoring land by force within Armenia's internationally recognized borders is one of them and sending a message without starting a war.
> 
> A mistake would be something akin to bombing Baku.



I favor sending significant arms to Armenia under a plausible deniability regime in order to minimize potential political fallout with Turkey and help restore Armenian territorial integrity to some appreciable degree. But Azerbaijan, knowing full well who is sending Armenia these major arms. Would be more emboldened to keep pushing Iran until some redline is crossed.

Game of chicken really...



Arash1991 said:


> Conclusion of following thoughs:
> 
> In my eyes the Azerbaijani Gouverment should be replaced. Or Azerbaijan should not exist anymore on the map. Hope somebody is doing the job.
> Azerbaijan have a big army for its size.
> I mean 600 to 700 Tanks, 400km range Missiles and 400 to 500k soldiers (Reserve included).
> Israel is the main Military supplier of azerbaijan.
> 
> This should definitly have an end. I dont know why Iran was so soft to these traitors.



IRGC would need to gauge the correct strike package that can accomplish mission goals without leading into a significant regional war. To be completely honest, any Iranian lead operation against Azerbaijan will open the flood gates and that'll be that.

I don't see how a highly militantly radical ethnocentric(somewhat) state like Pan-Turkish Azerbaijan is going to say "well, Iran is hitting us now. Better stop what we're doing". If anything, Israel/NATO/America will use this as an opportunity to form a new front against Tehran, this time right at home.


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> I favor sending significant arms to Armenia under a plausible deniability regime in order to minimize potential political fallout with Turkey and help restore Armenian territorial integrity to some appreciable degree. But Azerbaijan, knowing full well who is sending Armenia these major arms. Would be more emboldened to keep pushing Iran until some redline is crossed.
> 
> Game of chicken really...


They will know, and they will keep pushing the envelope. I promise you that. 


Blue In Green said:


> IRGC would need to gauge the correct strike package that can accomplish mission goals without leading into a significant regional war. To be completely honest, any Iranian lead operation against Azerbaijan will open the flood gates and that'll be that.
> 
> I don't see how a highly militantly radical ethnocentric state like Pan-Turkish Azerbaijan is going to say "well, Iran is hitting us now. Better stop what we're doing". If anything, Israel/NATO/America will use this as an opportunity to form a new front against Tehran, this time right at home.


The correct strike package would simply consist of precision strikes on their positions inside occupied Armenia. Even if you want to address the thoughts of the hypocrites in the west, they will have no way to turn this into a UN security council issue vis-a-vis Iranian aggression when it comes to supporting Armenia's territorial integrity. If a strike would occur inside Azerbaijan proper, then they can use it as an opportunity.

Also, they are not ethno-centric as one might think, their are many minorities in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> I am not saying they are Qajars, I said if this border is closed, then yes it is fair to call them Qajars because they have locked us out of Qafqaz region.



Present day Iran and the Qajar dynasty would still be like night and day, for the reasons I listed (you didn't address them). However as I stated, Iran has made it abundantly clear she will not tolerate the eventuality of the Baku regime attempting to grab internationally recognized Armenian land.



Stryker1982 said:


> If Pashanyan wants to sell Artaskh, frankly that is not crossing a redline of Iran, I will agree with you there but if you are looking at the battlefield events, Azerbaijan as I type this has already attack villages deep into Syunik and its ambitions have been very clearly to control this corridor and lock Iran out. If you want to wait until they are at the finish line before making an impact, then we will have to pay a higher price for it. Our passivity is starting to look like Putins passivity for years in Ukraine.



I did not envisage Azarbaijan confining itself to Artsakh. We don't know what they will be doing from now on. I didn't say I want Iran to wait until they're done, I'm saying I trust Iran to make her move at the most opportune moment.

Russia did not stay entirely passive in the face of NATO encroachment in Ukraine. It took Crimea and began supporting separatist rebels in the Donbas after Yanukovich's removal in 2014.



Stryker1982 said:


> Since when you do care about neoliberal rules based international order?



My position's got nothing to do with a neoliberal international order. What the "rules based" concept you're evoking means in practice, is subversion of international law by western powers imposing their own rules.

Also, please show me where I ventured into the legal territory. I focused on political legitimacy, which is very different from legality, as well as on opportunity, cost-effectiveness and viability.



Stryker1982 said:


> We send ballistic missiles to Houthis, and targeted inside Abu Dhabi without giving a shit, we attack Abqaiq of Saudi Arabia.



In the midst of a hot shooting war which had been going on for years, and was involving a close ally of Iran, the legitimate Yemeni government led by AnsarAllah. Did Iran strike Saudi and Emirati installations preemptively? Who's Iran's close ally in the southern Caucasus?



Stryker1982 said:


> We give sophisticated technology to non-state actors. All the things we've done is actually more than enough justification for states in the region and the United states to wage a war against Iran. When it comes to the Israeli republic of Baku, it is all about diplomacy? That is not the Islamic Republic of Iran that I know of.



That's because you aren't taking into account the entire range of factors involved in the Armenian-Azarbaijani conflict now. When did I advocate or mention the term diplomacy?



Stryker1982 said:


> Pashayan may be a traitor and a loser for the west, but when has that ever stopped us from protecting our interests?



*Pashinyan is not the only issue here. Another, more important one are Iran's local allies in the so-called Azarbaijan Republic. They built their legitimacy on being good Azari patriots. You will need an extremely smart and sophisticated approach, which won't come to the fore through general analogies with the conflict in Yemen, in order to avoid offering the Aliyev mafia the trigger it has been waiting for to comfortably isolate, ostracize and eliminate any and all Iran-friendly elements across the Aras. Mind you, inside the Azarbaijan Republic it's these elements Iran would want to rely on if push came to shove. Now there are solutions to this, but they don't merely boil down to arming Armenia and calling it a day. It's more complex than that.

Furthermore and to address to your question, when was the last time Iran extended wide scale military assistance to a government suspected of shilling for the zionist regime and NATO, which might have no intention to make proper use of the sophisticated Iranian weaponry it would receive, and might even end up making it available to the enemy for closer scrutiny? Any examples?



Stryker1982 said:


> Azerbijian must know if it seizes villages inside Syunik (which they have done, technically violating our red line), then they are risking limited attacks from Iran (within Armenia) to drive them out.



Iran's red line consists in changes to the borders of the region, and I will include de facto changes in that definition, not only de jure ones. Now how do you know Azarbaijan is going to station its forces indefinitely there? Even if it does, this will open multiple opportunities for Iran to make life difficult for those same forces.

If I may, you're tending to jump the gun prematurely without considering the whole picture and while going overboard with negative presumptions as to what Iran's reaction will be.



Stryker1982 said:


> They are also risking an Islamic awakening inside Azerbaijan. If these threats have been given and they still ignore, then perhaps the SL has to reconsider its approach to this Kheybar state in the making.



Not sure what Islamic Awakening you're having in mind.

The Supreme Leader doesn't have to reconsider his approach: it is a clear and sound one, conditioned upon the Baku regime's behaviour.



Stryker1982 said:


> I mentioned before but I will mention again, just incase, I wasn't likening the Islamic Republic to Qajar era. I was comparing them to Qajar if this land connection is cut off, because that is exactly what happened to us during that era, we lost all contact with Qafqaz region.



No, Iran lost Aran va Shirvan (present day Republic of Baku), Georgia, Armenia and Daqestan to the tsarist empire. It's not access to regions outside her borders we're talking about, but actual land and territory of her own. It's apples and oranges.

Let me thus reiterate my invitation to try and refrain from inaccurate historic analogies, as they are not helpful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arash1991

Stryker1982 said:


> This is probably something in the works, as @SalarHaqq mentioned their are opportunities for these changes. Unwillingness to press for these earlier was due to maintaining good relations with this country. But this has not succeeded, and only recently these ideas have been pursued.
> 
> Their is a difference between army size in paper and in real-life actual combat readiness. Technically Iran's army would be one of the largest if not atleast top 3 in the world if you throw professional Artesh, IRGC, Conscripts, and Basij , but in reality, actual combat readiness would present much lower numbers. The same goes for Azerbaijan which is a small but professional force. They certainly do not have 400k soldiers they can field.


I share same opinion about army sizes on paper or military spending. These are just numbers. I also believe that Iran will finish azerbaijan within a short time period there is no doubt. On the other hand it will cost resources, not a small part of Irans army, material, air defence and other military goods will be transferred to the north. This will distract Irans concentration from other directions. And this time window will give other actors maybe a chance to go for something. Im shure is this is the plan, Azerbaijan is prepared for an Iranian invasion in some way. At least they will go asymetric . I hope im wrong. But Azerbaijan is a very big leverage for Israel against Iran. Its kind os Israeli Hezbollah in Irans north. This should be eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> I am also Azeri. So why do you act like you are speaking for our entire population, your opinion is only just that —YOURS.
> 
> Just look during last outbreak, you will see protests erupted on border because Armenia and Russian military trucks were allowed to transit via Iran. Now suddenly everyone will be happy Iran is entering war to save Armenia from losing more land?
> 
> If Iran aids Armenia, the Iranian Azeri population is not gonna be happy. Any notion of seizing major parts of Azeribajian is fantasy. We are not going to annex another country nor would the world allow that.



Those "ethnicists" are a minority among Azari-speaking Iranians and they are counter-revolutionaries for the most part, alongside a handful of_ nofuzis_. They are furthermore hugely outnumbered by loyalists. Not to mention that most Iranians, Azaris included are of mixed linguistic backgrounds. These citizens by definition won't determine their political positioning based on "ethnic" affiliation. An Iranian with an Azari-speaking father and Kurdish-speaking mother for instance, will be shielded from such deviant tendencies. This is in addition to the huge mass of religious, Hezbollahi Azari-speakers to whom Islam and the Revolution come first.

So those who will demonstrate will be a marginal group even among Azari-speaking Iranians, let alone at the national level. I agree that a knee jerk reaction by Iran wouldn't be productive, but don't worry about Azari Iranians, even if enemy propaganda will unduly try to magnify the slightest dissent expressed by the pan-Turkist fringe amongst them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> They will know, and they will keep pushing the envelope. I promise you that.
> 
> The correct strike package would simply consist of precision strikes on their positions inside occupied Armenia. Even if you want to address the thoughts of the hypocrites in the west, they will have no way to turn this into a UN security council issue vis-a-vis Iranian aggression when it comes to supporting Armenia's territorial integrity. If a strike would occur inside Azerbaijan proper, then they can use it as an opportunity.
> 
> Also, they are not ethno-centric as one might think, their are many minorities in the country.



It’s Azerbaijani rhetoric that leads me to believe they have strong ethnocentric notions that exists amongst their current/historical zeitgeist.

But I amended what I said as you’re correct. They cannot all be that way lol.


----------



## Stryker1982

Getting this clown out is the first step

🇦🇲🗞 Armenian Channel, Infocom on Telegram:


"Karin Tonoyan (MP from Armenian Opposition) announced in front of the National Assembly.

— "I appeal to the Armenian army. We will need the support of the army. I appeal to all those officers who are even now conscripted to declare now that they support this movement and are with us.""


Armenian opposition is attempting an impeachment, we shall see how this goes. Azerbaijani military activity will likely cease until the results are clear. Suffice to say, we can assume they will be very mad if he is impeached.

This is a good source if you are looking to follow


https://twitter.com/301arm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Muhammed45 said:


> I am from your so called Azeri population. Why would you think that we have problem with returning Azerbaijan to where it actually belongs?
> 
> I was merely pointing to a possible coordinated action between Russia and Iran. Caucaus is too sensitive to be ignored. Israel is looking for making trouble in that area, this threat could turn into a potential chance.


I fully hear you brother.

Russia has to leash the AZ dog, or else Iran will have to take that task over and work AZ until its denazified and demilitarized.



Blue In Green said:


> Could one argue that Azerbaijan is a lost cause for Iran in terms of finding a healthy normal and that conducting limited kinetic operations is the only realistic option left?


this is a good question, and i hope Iran doesnt have to find this out the hard way. AZ behavior towards Iran is veeery similar to UKraine behavior towards Russia, in a general situational context.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Blue In Green said:


> Iran is undoubtedly heading on a collision with Azerbaijan if major diplomatic overtures fail (which they seem to be) in the near to midterm.


then lets talk war business- you know the 1st ,main thing Iran will completely destroy in Azerbaijan? their oil and gas installations. No money first - poof!



Blue In Green said:


> I favor sending significant arms to Armenia under a plausible deniability regime in order to minimize potential political fallout with Turkey and help restore Armenian territorial integrity to some appreciable degree. But Azerbaijan, knowing full well who is sending Armenia these major arms. Would be more emboldened to keep pushing Iran until some redline is crossed.
> 
> Game of chicken really...
> 
> 
> 
> IRGC would need to gauge the correct strike package that can accomplish mission goals without leading into a significant regional war. To be completely honest, any Iranian lead operation against Azerbaijan will open the flood gates and that'll be that.
> 
> I don't see how a highly militantly radical ethnocentric(somewhat) state like Pan-Turkish Azerbaijan is going to say "well, Iran is hitting us now. Better stop what we're doing".


excellent points......


Blue In Green said:


> If anything, Israel/NATO/America will use this as an opportunity to form a new front against Tehran, this time right at home.


...until right here.

NATO and US, fortunately or unfortunately, are too stretched and distracted by the Ukraine war. This is US of 2022, not US of 2005, no country opposing Russia in Ukraine can fight Russia in Ukraine AND support anti-iran operations in the middle east at the same time- you'd need an army the size of the Soviet Union to do that, because remember, tht army would need 200K- 500K soldiers ARMED, CLOSE AND READY, but how is that possible today when these same Bad-at-war NATO countries have already drained national ammunition stocks to fight for freedom in stupid Ukraine?

NATO forces today do not have combat readiness, i'm ready to bet money on that. after the hasty and loser exit from Afghanistan and into difficult Ukraine war?? GIMMME A BREAAK.


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammed45 said:


> :/
> 
> 
> Her shey ki rahbarimiza vabastadi. Har ish ki o desa olajakh.
> 
> What did i say?



So because I do not have proficiency in tongue I cannot be Azeri? Lol. Tell me where did Rahabar say they are taking back North Azerbaijan?

Making sure Armenia’s territorial integrity stays the same is not the same as annexing any territory. In the history of the republic it has never annexed territory. It’s philosophy has always been borders should not change. That is what Rahbar reiterated.

I do not see how Iran’s own Azeri population can support protecting Armenia’s territorial integrity. North Azerbaijan being assimilated back into Iran may be supported, but that doesn’t mean thru war and conflict.



Stryker1982 said:


> Since when do we craft policy based on protests? Since never. If that was the case, we'd be in a very different Islamic Republic.



Is that why when Azeribajian took back territory clerics in the North and Iranian officials were quick to show soldiarity to “Azeri land”?

Now this same Iran is going to invade Azeri land? Under what pretense? Protecting Armenia? Taking back historical land? We might as well invade Armenia as well because we owned Armenia as well back in the day.

There is a difference between protecting borders and making sure territorial integrity stays the same (what Rahbar said) and unleashing hell on Azeribajian.


The conflict is less than 48 hours old. Let’s not predict massive war when Armenia itself is trying to negotiate.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570159928886849537


----------



## Battlion25

I Would actully love to see Iran open a front with Azerbaijan.. Within 24 hours War will be declared in Istanbul. The Turks will enter in a hasty fashion..

It will lead to quite a large regional war which I prefer it to happen but I don't think Iran will pursue it not atleast for decades from now...

But yes I welcome Azerbaijan, Turkey and Iran war.. This could also open a window and opportunity to disarm Iran once and for all. Iran soil will be invaded in this scenario atleast for a 20-25% of it.

I know some Iranians will think oh well we are hercules and superman we have never experienced yada yada but on the contrary Iran has been the highway of Empires every single empire has gone thru it and conquered it taking at one point.. Perhaps the highway will be reopen again business as usual.. On average it happened every 3rd century

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## BigMelatonin

Iran invading Azerbaijan is a great way to unite the western world behind Aliyev's regime. Iran doesn't even have a nuclear deterrent to discourage direct involvement by NATO. The western propaganda apparatus is too strong, no one cares about Armenia here.

It would be a mistake.


----------



## Battlion25

Diictodon said:


> Turks in Turkey will hate Iran if Iran invades Azerbaijan. Possible that thousands of volunteers from Anatolia goes to Azerbaijan.



No not just Volunteers but the Turkish armed forces will deploy.. They have a defense treaty the shusha-declaration


----------



## Hack-Hook

Battlion25 said:


> I Would actully love to see Iran open a front with Azerbaijan.. Within 24 hours War will be declared in Istanbul. The Turks will enter in a hasty fashion..
> 
> It will lead to quite a large regional war which I prefer it to happen but I don't think Iran will pursue it not atleast for decades upon decades from now...
> 
> But yes I welcome Azerbaijan, Turkey and Iran war.. This could also open a window and opportunity to disarm Iran once and for all. Iran soil will be invaded in this scenario atleast for a 20-25% of it.
> 
> I know some Iranians will think oh well we are hercules and superman we have never experienced yada yada but on the contrary Iran has been the highway of Empires every single empire has gone thru it and conquered it taking at one point.. Perhaps the highway will be reopen again business as usual.. On average it happened every 3rd century


if you are man enough come yourself and disarm Iran not sit at your home and daydream others do the disarming , if you man you yourself come and annex Iran land not daydream of others do that.


BigMelatonin said:


> Iran invading Azerbaijan is a great way to unite the western world behind Aliyev's regime. Iran doesn't even have a nuclear deterrent to discourage direct involvement by NATO. The western propaganda apparatus is too strong, no one cares about Armenia here.
> 
> It would be a mistake.





Diictodon said:


> Turks in Turkey will hate Iran if Iran invades Azerbaijan. Possible that thousands of volunteers from Anatolia goes to Azerbaijan.


its wondrous how after 45 year some people didn't understand how Iran operate . attack Azerbaijan ? what for when we can give Armenia the equipment to do so, and if turkey enter in support of Azerbaijan that gave us the reason to enter in support of Armenia. by the way you guys really think in west they come to aid of Azerbaijan if we attack Azerbaijan forces inside Armenia .
by the sadly for you they made a ceasefire



Battlion25 said:


> No not just Volunteers but the Turkish armed forces will deploy.. They have a defense treaty the shusha-declaration


and that defense treaty say if Azerbaijan attack others they come to help them, well let inform you of something , that's offence treaty not defense treaty


----------



## BigMelatonin

Hack-Hook said:


> you guys really think in west they come to aid of Azerbaijan if we attack Azerbaijan forces inside Armenia .


They're looking for an excuse to attack Iran, and supporting freedom-loving Azerbaijan against Putler-allied Armenia and devil incarnate Iran is a good one. If they don't attack Iran directly they at the very least will send massive amounts of equipment like they did in Ukraine.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570114065107656705
Pashinyan is the Gorbachev of Armenia, the sooner he is removed the better off the Armenian people will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

Battlion25 said:


> I Would actully love to see Iran open a front with Azerbaijan.. Within 24 hours War will be declared in Istanbul. The Turks will enter in a hasty fashion..
> 
> It will lead to quite a large regional war which I prefer it to happen but I don't think Iran will pursue it not atleast for decades from now...
> 
> But yes I welcome Azerbaijan, Turkey and Iran war.. This could also open a window and opportunity to disarm Iran once and for all. Iran soil will be invaded in this scenario atleast for a 20-25% of it.
> 
> I know some Iranians will think oh well we are hercules and superman we have never experienced yada yada but on the contrary Iran has been the highway of Empires every single empire has gone thru it and conquered it taking at one point.. Perhaps the highway will be reopen again business as usual.. On average it happened every 3rd century


The only person who thinks a certain people are Hercules and superman is you vis-a-vis Turks. Your obsession with people who look down on you in their country is very weird, You can lick their ba**s all day but they will never see you as equal. Just go to Turkey and find out.

Cut the shit now, no one cares about your fantasies, their will be no war between Turkey and Iran. It is impossible and costly for both sides. 



BigMelatonin said:


> Iran invading Azerbaijan is a great way to unite the western world behind Aliyev's regime. Iran doesn't even have a nuclear deterrent to discourage direct involvement by NATO. The western propaganda apparatus is too strong, no one cares about Armenia here.
> 
> It would be a mistake.


Just donate weapons to Armenia, but first the clown in charge would have to go.

Then we can dump weapons for free to them. Their PM is currently the reason for no defense ties.



BigMelatonin said:


> They're looking for an excuse to attack Iran, and supporting freedom-loving Azerbaijan against Putler-allied Armenia and devil incarnate Iran is a good one. If they don't attack Iran directly they at the very least will send massive amounts of equipment like they did in Ukraine.


They don't need excuses. They've been arming the whole region with weapons, look at our neighbors with their 4+ gen aircraft and weapons, sending some shit to Azerbaijan won't even compare with other nations. It's like dealing with a fly compared to Saudi Arabia or UEA who have real airpower.

Attacking Azerbaijan troops inside territory of Armenia is not going to do anything. They've exceeded their bounds. Attacking Azerbaijan proper is a whole other issue, that is aggression and disproportional.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you are man enough come yourself and disarm Iran not sit at your home and daydream others do the disarming , if you man you yourself come and annex Iran land not daydream of others do that.


This clown thinks a country can launch an invasion against a country who can build nuclear warheads in 1 week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

@Sardar330 @Daylamite Warrior 
Brothers, instead of bashing @Hack-Hook, you need to keep an eye people like @TheImmortal 

An American flagship in our subforum claims of being an Azeri and he didn't understand any of my Azeri words except rahbar which i am sure many people out there know what it means. 

برداران عزیز، این همون دلیلیه که اصرار میکنم به فضای مجازی اعتماد نکنید. ادعا نمیکنم که بین آذری ها هیچ ضد ایرانی وجود ندارد

بین فارسی زبان ها هم این قضیه صادقه. نه هر فارس زبانی وطن پرسته.

نمونه هایی مثل این یارو که با لوکیشن آمریکا 24 ساعته در بخش فروم ایران مشغول زر زدنه رو میشه در سایت های مختلف و بیشتر پروپاگاندیست ضد ایرانی دید که از زبان آذری ها به اقوام دیگر ایرانی فحش و ناسزا می گویند. 

مشکل اصلی اینه که فضای مجازی اساسا اختراع و میدان بازی امپراطوری رسانه ای غربی هاست. پس ما اینجا بدون اتحاد محکوم به شکستیم

@Stryker1982 @QWECXZ and others

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> Iran invading Azerbaijan is a great way to unite the western world behind Aliyev's regime. Iran doesn't even have a nuclear deterrent to discourage direct involvement by NATO. The western propaganda apparatus is too strong, no one cares about Armenia here.
> 
> It would be a mistake.



A sensical response on this board.

For Iran to invade Azeri it would have to use one of two justifications 

1) Temporary operation in defense of Armenia to kick Azeri troops out and keep Iranian transit route open. 

2) Regain “lost” ancestral lands 

I do not see how everyone here is saying option 2 is the right approach. When in Iran’s last 200 year history have we invaded another country? Much less a country that didn’t attack us first? 

The West is trying to drive Iran into a war using Azeribajian as a proxy to drain Iranian coffers and cause social unrest.

Our situation is not the same as NATO build up in Ukraine that forced Russia to react (very late).


----------



## TheImmortal

Muhammed45 said:


> An American flagship in our subforum claims of being an Azeri


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> I do not see how everyone here is saying option 2 is the right approach


Literally no one said to invade Azerbaijan

In other news,

Russian strategic bombers used X-101 or Kh-101 missiles to target a dam in southern ukraine, destroying it. Surprisingly I did not expect cruise missiles to cause significant damaged to it, they are usually hard to destroy, but low and hold the dam (is still structurally in place) is opened due to the damage causing large floods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Stryker1982 said:


> Literally no one said to invade Azerbaijan
> 
> In other news,
> 
> Russian strategic bombers used X-101 or Kh-101 missiles to target a dam in southern ukraine, destroying it. Surprisingly I did not expect cruise missiles to cause significant damaged to it, they are usually hard to destroy, but low and hold the dam (is still structurally in place) is opened due to the damage causing large floods.



Then they've 'upgraded' the SMO to include critical civilian infrastructure: might be a prelude to a "anti-terrorist" change of designation for the operation. 

Drastic increase in escalation.



925boy said:


> then lets talk war business- you know the 1st ,main thing Iran will completely destroy in Azerbaijan? their oil and gas installations. No money first - poof!
> 
> 
> excellent points......
> 
> ...until right here.
> 
> NATO and US, fortunately or unfortunately, are too stretched and distracted by the Ukraine war. This is US of 2022, not US of 2005, no country opposing Russia in Ukraine can fight Russia in Ukraine AND support anti-iran operations in the middle east at the same time- you'd need an army the size of the Soviet Union to do that, because remember, tht army would need 200K- 500K soldiers ARMED, CLOSE AND READY, but how is that possible today when these same Bad-at-war NATO countries have already drained national ammunition stocks to fight for freedom in stupid Ukraine?
> 
> NATO forces today do not have combat readiness, i'm ready to bet money on that. after the hasty and loser exit from Afghanistan and into difficult Ukraine war?? GIMMME A BREAAK.



If it's beneficial and ultimately necessary for Iran to conduct kinetic operations against assets in Azerbaijan. Then I think it would be worth while for I.R.I to explore their operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Battlion25 said:


> I Would actully love to see Iran open a front with Azerbaijan.. Within 24 hours War will be declared in Istanbul. The Turks will enter in a hasty fashion..
> 
> It will lead to quite a large regional war which I prefer it to happen but I don't think Iran will pursue it not atleast for decades from now...
> 
> But yes I welcome Azerbaijan, Turkey and Iran war.. This could also open a window and opportunity to disarm Iran once and for all. Iran soil will be invaded in this scenario atleast for a 20-25% of it.
> 
> I know some Iranians will think oh well we are hercules and superman we have never experienced yada yada but on the contrary Iran has been the highway of Empires every single empire has gone thru it and conquered it taking at one point.. Perhaps the highway will be reopen again business as usual.. On average it happened every 3rd century



Iran has always been a land empire. With massive porous borders that are extremely difficult to defend with cold weaponry alone

Its a testament to the Iranian states strength that it built such mighty empires that lasted so long. 

Just on statistics alone, it is inevitable that some perfect storm will brew. Whereby Iran is in internal turmoil, combined with a once in a 1000 year earth changing event such as alexander, islam, and genghis khan. The 3 times Iranian empires were completely defeated. 

Land empirrs are extremely hard to defend. Thats why germany had such a legendary military culture pre ww2.  It was essential to their existence facing a similar poor geopolitical position of being surrounded by land and major powers on every side. 

The roman empire which was de facto the united civilized european states suffered some of its most brutal and humiliating defeats at Iranian hands, in the absolute prime of their power. Thats what happens when someone invades A united and politically stable Iran

As far as your laughable claims about turkey. They absolutely learned their lesson for the final time after the absolute brutal beatings nader repeatedly inflicted upon them. 

Turkey is far more inteligent then to commit national suicide by taking on Iran. If they wanted to, they would have done it in the 80s. 

Iran will dismember their country by using the kurdish card if they miscalculate.


----------



## sha ah

What a western stooge. He's probably more concerned about his bank accounts in London, New York and Switzerland. The best source for Armenia to acquire weapons is obviously Iran. Missiles, air defense systems, ATGMs, UAVs. But of course he won't go against his masters orders.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570114065107656705
Massive protests against Pashinyan. Apparently he wants to make more concessions to Azerbaijan. At this rate this stooge might as well give up Yerevan LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570108288901042176

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arash1991

sha ah said:


> What a western stooge. He's probably more concerned about his bank accounts in London, New York and Switzerland. The best source for Armenia to acquire weapons is obviously Iran. Missiles, air defense systems, ATGMs, UAVs. But of course he won't go against his masters orders.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570114065107656705
> Massive protests against Pashinyan. Apparently he wants to make more concessions to Azerbaijan. At this rate this stooge might as well give up Yerevan LOL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570108288901042176



If Azerbaijan is threatening Armenia and the Armenian Gouverment rejects any kind of help, than there is not much Iran can do. Its very bad to have weak neighbours. When I say "weak" I dont talk about the countrysize or economy...I talk about weak behaviour and character of political leaders.
Only Armenian people can change something at this moment. They should take this guy from power and replace him with a strong nationalist leader. Weak leaders are also no reliable partners for Iran. 

Secondly: This Armenian president maybe feel secure with his appeacement policy. But fact is that any kind of weakness is considered by Armenias enemies to go one step further. Like an agressive dog who licked blood and wants more. 

But as far as Armenian president continues his weak policy Iran should not intervene. I feel that the political leaders of Armenia expect others to fight for them because they dont believe in their own spirit. 
Iran should not go into confict for a nation wich is not willing to fight for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

LOL First of all take a look at Turkey's economic situation. Inflation at over 100% and the Lira becoming more worthless by the day This is not one of your video games. Wars require massive amounts of funding. Turkey is currently broke, with empty pockets and friction in Syria, Libya and now Greece. 

And how exactly do you intend on reaching Azerbaijan ? Turkey's only access is via a narrow mountain pass to the enclave of Nakhchivan. Meanwhile Nakhchivan and Azerbaijan's entire southern border shares long borders with Iran. 

Iran has 150 km of access into Nakhchivan alone. Turkey doesn't even have 1 km. If Iran destroys that narrow mountain pass, which would be very easy with a few missiles, then how is Turkey going to access Nakhchivan ? Go through Iranian territory, through the mountains ? Yeah good luck with that.

Or go through Armenian territory where I'm sure your soldiers will be welcomed with open arms ? More than likely ambushed with ATGMs, mines and snipers without mercy before your army can get anywhere. Again good luck. 









Battlion25 said:


> I Would actully love to see Iran open a front with Azerbaijan.. Within 24 hours War will be declared in Istanbul. The Turks will enter in a hasty fashion..
> 
> It will lead to quite a large regional war which I prefer it to happen but I don't think Iran will pursue it not atleast for decades from now...
> 
> But yes I welcome Azerbaijan, Turkey and Iran war.. This could also open a window and opportunity to disarm Iran once and for all. Iran soil will be invaded in this scenario atleast for a 20-25% of it.
> 
> I know some Iranians will think oh well we are hercules and superman we have never experienced yada yada but on the contrary Iran has been the highway of Empires every single empire has gone thru it and conquered it taking at one point.. Perhaps the highway will be reopen again business as usual.. On average it happened every 3rd century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arash1991

sha ah said:


> LOL First of all take a look at Turkey's economic situation. Inflation at over 100% and the Lira becoming more worthless by the day This is not one of your video games. Wars require massive amounts of funding. Turkey is currently broke, with empty pockets and friction in Syria, Libya and now Greece.
> 
> And how exactly do you intend on reaching Azerbaijan ? Turkey's only access is via a narrow mountain pass to the enclave of Nakhchivan. Meanwhile Nakhchivan and Azerbaijan's entire southern border shares long borders with Iran.
> 
> Iran has 150 km of access into Nakhchivan alone. Turkey doesn't even have 1 km. If Iran destroys that narrow mountain pass, which would be very easy with a few missiles, then how is Turkey going to access Nakhchivan ? Go through Iranian territory, through the mountains ? Yeah good luck with that.
> 
> Or go through Armenian territory where I'm sure your soldiers will be welcomed with open arms ? More than likely ambushed with ATGMs, mines and snipers without mercy before your army can get anywhere. Again good luck.
> 
> View attachment 879318



If Iran would support armenia in a conflict. (directly or indirectly), Turkey could provide Supply threw Georgia or Air supply. May Iran and turkey , both would avoid a direct confict wich means Iran can not attack turkish supply.


----------



## jauk

Arash1991 said:


> If Azerbaijan is threatening Armenia and the Armenian Gouverment rejects any kind of help, than there is not much Iran can do. Its very bad to have weak neighbours. When I say "weak" I dont talk about the countrysize or economy...I talk about weak behaviour and character of political leaders.
> Only Armenian people can change something at this moment. They should take this guy from power and replace him with a strong nationalist leader. Weak leaders are also no reliable partners for Iran.
> 
> Secondly: This Armenian president maybe feel secure with his appeacement policy. But fact is that any kind of weakness is considered by Armenias enemies to go one step further. Like an agressive dog who licked blood and wants more.
> 
> But as far as Armenian president continues his weak policy Iran should not intervene. I feel that the political leaders of Armenia expect others to fight for them because they dont believe in their own spirit.
> Iran should not go into confict for a nation wich is not willing to fight for themselves.


Broadly I agree. But you don't address the elephant in the room which is possible loss of the Armenian border by Iran. if that is a real threat (I don't know given the propaganda from all sides) then it would leave Iran with no choice but at least have an incursion to maintain the corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia used a large number of Iranian drones to target Nikopol, across the river north of the Zaporizhia nuclear plant. 

Also today Russia attacked a hydro electric dam in Kryvyi Rih, Zelensky's hometown. This caused the level of the Ingulets river to rise 2.5 meters, flooding the town.

Today Zelensky got into a car crash, meanwhile an assassination attempt against Putin's vehicle failed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570405638852775940

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sha ah

Like I mentioned in my previous post, Turkey is dirt broke. From an economic standpoint they're on the verge of bankruptcy, with some economists saying that they might even default on their debts soon. Recently the Erdogan government basically begged citizens to hand in their gold in exchange for Lira so yeah...

Anyways the last thing Iran wants is a war. But if Turkey/Azerbaijan refuse to accept Armenia's internationally recognized borders, thereby cutting off Iran's access to Armenia, then Iran will likely act. In such a scenario the best option would be to quickly occupy Nakhchivan to pressure Baku. If things escalate Iran could saturate Baku's airspace with missiles and very easily cut off their pipelines.

If Turkey responds by sending troops, then destroying the narrow mountain pass which connects Nakhchivan to Turkey will leave them with two options. Go through Iran's mountains or go offroad through mountainous terrain, though Armenia, where they'll likely get ambushed, just to reach Nakhchivan's borders.

Meanwhile Iran shares 150 KM of border with Nakhchivan, so for Iran it would be a peace of cake. Like Napoleon said "Amateurs discuss tactics, while professionals discuss logistics" When it comes to Nagorno Karabakh, Iran has a hands off approach since its disputed territory. But when it comes to the corridor connection Armenia to Iran, it's a matter of national security.





Arash1991 said:


> If Iran would support armenia in a conflict. (directly or indirectly), Turkey could provide Supply threw Georgia or Air supply. May Iran and turkey , both would avoid a direct confict wich means Iran can not attack turkish supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

Blue In Green said:


> If it's beneficial and ultimately necessary for Iran to conduct kinetic operations against assets in Azerbaijan. Then I think it would be worth while for I.R.I to explore their operations.



Me think Iran knows well where and what in Azerbaijan is existential for the Azerbaijan war machinery and how to eliminate it in a first strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

New country just dropped!  Lion and Sun flag Imao

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570258677923291137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Blue In Green said:


> I favor sending significant arms to Armenia under a plausible deniability regime in order to minimize potential political fallout with Turkey and help restore Armenian territorial integrity to some appreciable degree. But Azerbaijan, knowing full well who is sending Armenia these major arms. Would be more emboldened to keep pushing Iran until some redline is crossed.
> 
> Game of chicken really...
> 
> 
> 
> IRGC would need to gauge the correct strike package that can accomplish mission goals without leading into a significant regional war. To be completely honest, any Iranian lead operation against Azerbaijan will open the flood gates and that'll be that.
> 
> I don't see how a highly militantly radical ethnocentric(somewhat) state like Pan-Turkish Azerbaijan is going to say "well, Iran is hitting us now. Better stop what we're doing". If anything, Israel/NATO/America will use this as an opportunity to form a new front against Tehran, this time right at home.


The problem with this is that we have a stable and working relationship with Turkey, not the best but still Iran and Turkey are benefitting from each other. Iran's relationship with Azerbaijan is at a lower level compared to the one with Turkey but still no open enmity. 
I do not think making enemies out of Turkey and Azarbaijan is a good idea especially with the Zionist scum waiting for the opportunity. Direct all the energy towards the Zionists, they are safe sitting and stoking tensions waiting for us to fight each other. 

Do not fall for their trap.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> The problem with this is that we have a stable and working relationship with Turkey, not the best but still Iran and Turkey are benefitting from each other. Iran's relationship with Azerbaijan is at a lower level compared to the one with Turkey but still no open enmity.
> I do not think making enemies out of Turkey and Azarbaijan is a good idea especially with the Zionist scum waiting for the opportunity. Direct all the energy towards the Zionists, they are safe sitting and stoking tensions waiting for us to fight each other.
> 
> Do not fall for their trap.


Our problem with Israel should not make us overlook security threats right next to us.
Israel does not share a border with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Surenas

Dariush the Great said:


> The problem with this is that we have a stable and working relationship with Turkey, not the best but still Iran and Turkey are benefitting from each other. Iran's relationship with Azerbaijan is at a lower level compared to the one with Turkey but still no open enmity.
> I do not think making enemies out of Turkey and Azarbaijan is a good idea especially with the Zionist scum waiting for the opportunity. Direct all the energy towards the Zionists, they are safe sitting and stoking tensions waiting for us to fight each other.
> 
> Do not fall for their trap.



This doesn't make any sense.

Turn it around, why would Turkey risk its stable relationship with Iran by actively trying to change the region's geopolitical landscape at the outspoken detriment of Iranian interests?

This by far exceeds any threat Israel poses to Iran. Former Iranian empires had a centuries-old tradition of going to war with the Romans for changes happening on Armenia's plateau - with a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Our problem with Israel should not make us overlook security threats right next to us.
> Israel does not share a border with us.


And the only entity that is a serious threat to our national security and territorial integrity is Israel, not Azarbaijan.

I do not need to talk about the countless operations that Israel carried out against Iran without recieving an effective reply. Azarbaijan has done no harm to Iran at all, at least not yet. The fact even we are in this situation and our money became toilet paper is because of Israels countless efforts to throw us into the background.

There is no reason to make Azarbaijan and Turkey an enemy as long they do not threaten our borders. If they did, well, Hajizadeh himself alone can wreak havoc on the tiny republic.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> And the only entity that is a serious threat to our national security and territorial integrity is Israel, not Azarbaijan.
> 
> I do not need to talk about the countless operations that Israel carried out against Iran without recieving an effective reply. Azarbaijan has done no harm to Iran at all, at least not yet. The fact even we are in this situation and our money became toilet paper is because of Israels countless efforts to throw us into the background.
> 
> There is no reason to make Azarbaijan and Turkey an enemy as long they do not threaten our borders. If they did, well, Hajizadeh himself alone can wreak havoc on the tiny republic.


LOL. The only entity that is a serious threat to our national security and territorial integrity is the United States.

Are you kidding? Republic of Azerbaijan and Iraqi Kurdistan are the two places where Israeli operations are coordinated inside Iran. They constantly talk about annexation of Iranian Azerbaijan and call it South Azerbaijan. They plan to disconnect Iran from the Caucasus by annexing Armenia-Iran borders and they intend to replace Iran in the energy market. Are you high? What the **** are you talking about?

Honestly, I don't give a **** about making Turkey an enemy. Making Turkey an enemy will not be worse than turning Saudi Arabia into an enemy. In fact, Saudi Arabia has a much stronger influence in the region than Turkey. Turkey should not try to make Iran an enemy, not the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arash1991

Dariush the Great said:


> And the only entity that is a serious threat to our national security and territorial integrity is Israel, not Azarbaijan.
> 
> I do not need to talk about the countless operations that Israel carried out against Iran without recieving an effective reply. Azarbaijan has done no harm to Iran at all, at least not yet. The fact even we are in this situation and our money became toilet paper is because of Israels countless efforts to throw us into the background.
> 
> There is no reason to make Azarbaijan and Turkey an enemy as long they do not threaten our borders. If they did, well, Hajizadeh himself alone can wreak havoc on the tiny republic.


They are acting under the waterline. What do you mena by "Azerbaijan is not harming Iran" exactly ? 
Harming someone is not focussed on Psysical alone. @QWECXZ already mentioned lot of points already how Azerbaijan Gouverment is harming Iran in a lot of different direct and indirect ways. I want to add the Zionist drone wich flew into Iran from the Caspian Sea few years ago wich was launched in Azerbaijan and shoot down near Natanz.
Azerbaijan is acting like a fagot. They are acting against Iran underwater and hiding behind other countries like turkey or Israel. by the way Kurds are acting in the same way. Hiding behind bigger ones and stabbing knife from the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

QWECXZ said:


> Honestly, I don't give a **** about making Turkey an enemy. Making Turkey an enemy will not be worse than turning Saudi Arabia into an enemy.



This is why you aren’t making the decisions.

Turkey is a major sanctions busting country for Iran and trading partner. Despite being apart of NATO and Western sphere it constantly rebukes the West and does what it wants and the West allows it because Turkey has too much leverage on the West (supplies the largest amount of troops to NATO). 

No other country has stood up to Western pressure and still did continued trade with Iran not even China considering that the only thing China really buys from Iran is oil.

Saudi Arabia is a puppet and Iranian trade with Saudi Arabia was next to nothing. Making a enemy with Saudi Arabia was easy since we had nothing to lose in that relationship. 

Losing a friendly relationship with Turkey means all of our spy assets would start getting targeted on Turkish soil, all of our sanctions busting schemes (to the tune of billions of dollars) would get shut down, Airspace would get shutdown from Iranian flights (military and civilian), list goes on etc. 

Too much emotions on this board right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> LOL. The only entity that is a serious threat to our national security and territorial integrity is the United States.
> 
> Are you kidding? Republic of Azerbaijan and Iraqi Kurdistan are the two places where Israeli operations are coordinated inside Iran. They constantly talk about annexation of Iranian Azerbaijan and call it South Azerbaijan. They plan to disconnect Iran from the Caucasus by annexing Armenia-Iran borders and they intend to replace Iran in the energy market. Are you high? What the **** are you talking about?
> 
> Honestly, I don't give a **** about making Turkey an enemy. Making Turkey an enemy will not be worse than turning Saudi Arabia into an enemy. In fact, Saudi Arabia has a much stronger influence in the region than Turkey. Turkey should not try to make Iran an enemy, not the other way around.


Are you joking? Who is behind the United States? Who drives anti Iran policies by the Western-Arab bloc in the region? Is that Israel or the US?

You talk about scenarios that have not happened and will not happen. Let's stay realistic shall we? This is not battlefield or some other computer game. Baku republic knows what awaits them if they make such a move so why they should take the risk?

Too much Pantork twitter propaganda altered you guys worldview. The world does not revolve around Turkey or Azarbaijan, it revolves around Israel and the US. And the former has wreaked havoc on Iran in a way that it will take 5,6 decades to fix those issues.

Stay focused.



TheImmortal said:


> This is why you aren’t making the decisions.
> 
> Turkey is a major sanctions busting country for Iran and trading partner. Despite being apart of NATO and Western sphere it constantly rebukes the West and does what it wants and the West allows it.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a puppet and Iranian trade with Saudi Arabia was next to nothing. Losing a friendly relationship with Turkey means all of our spy assets would start getting targeted on Turkish soil, all of our sanctions busting schemes (to the tune of billions of dollars) would get shut down, etc. etc.
> 
> Too much emotions on this board right now.


It is the Twitter generation.

Iran needs Turkey and vice verca. Turkey is a great backdoor for Iran to get its hand on various products and also a great ''stabilizer''. Through Turkey Iran can make good propaganda and of course form a balance against the Pan Arab menace that is nowadays coming out of several Arab states.

Iran can manage pantork propaganda much better than panarab propaganda. The former is just some social media hype with some real life crowds but that is it. The latter costed around 1 milion Iranian casualties.

And we know which side the Israelis are on more.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Are you joking? Who is behind the United States? Who drives anti Iran policies by the Western-Arab bloc in the region? Is that Israel or the US?
> 
> You talk about scenarios that have not happened and will not happen. Let's stay realistic shall we? This is not battlefield or some other computer game. Baku republic knows what awaits them if they make such a move so why they should take the risk?
> 
> Too much Pantork twitter propaganda altered you guys worldview. The world does not revolve around Turkey or Azarbaijan, it revolves around Israel and the US. And the former has wreaked havoc on Iran in a way that it will take 5,6 decades to fix those issues.
> 
> Stay focused.


Have you forgotten the idiots that climbed up the US embassy, took their diplomats hostage and then chanted "Down with the USA" and kept them for 444 days just to prove a point? Did Israel do that?

Too much IRGC propaganda has altered your worldview. The world does not revolve around Israel or the United States. It revolves around your neighboring countries for the most part as they are the ones that usually go into an all-out conflict, proven throughout history times and times again. And in case you have forgotten, some of our deadliest wars in modern history were with the Ottoman Empire and the Republic of Azerbaijan has territorial claims over our northwestern regions and is currently going against our warnings, warnings issued at the highest level (Supreme Leader).

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arash1991

TheImmortal said:


> This is why you aren’t making the decisions.
> 
> Turkey is a major sanctions busting country for Iran and trading partner. Despite being apart of NATO and Western sphere it constantly rebukes the West and does what it wants and the West allows it.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a puppet and Iranian trade with Saudi Arabia was next to nothing. Losing a friendly relationship with Turkey means all of our spy assets would start getting targeted on Turkish soil, all of our sanctions busting schemes (to the tune of billions of dollars) would get shut down, etc. etc.
> 
> Too much emotions on this board right now.



Turkey was also sanction busting country for ISIS. So in Buisness they do it with everyone.  

Iran and Turkey are both big nation states. Interests are very diverse and in some points there are kind of rivals and in other points they are friends.
Of course in Syria, Iraq and so on - there is a gap in both interests, but in Buisness and political questions there are also lot of common points. Iran should not get enemy with everyone. Turkey is part of NATO but want to do own thing too. Time will answear if this will be sucessful or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Arash1991 said:


> Turkey was also sanction busting country for ISIS. So in Buisness they do it with everyone.
> 
> Iran and Turkey are both big nation states. Interests are very diverse and in some points there are kind of rivals and in other points they are friends.
> Of course in Syria, Iraq and so on - there is a gap in both interests, but in Buisness and political questions there are also lot of common points. Iran should not get enemy with everyone. Turkey is part of NATO but want to do own thing too. Time will answear if this will be sucessful or not.


Turkey and UAE would be considered important cooperative states that are important for sanctions evasion, Iraq less so but maybe their importance would grow. I don't know much about Qatar, but I know they have good relations. Everyone else no.


----------



## Arash1991

QWECXZ said:


> Have you forgotten the idiots that climbed up the US embassy, took their diplomats hostage and then chanted "Down with the USA" and kept them for 444 days just to prove a point? Did Israel do that?


This was the best decision ever made. And it was unconventional.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Battlion25 said:


> I Would actully love to see Iran open a front with Azerbaijan.. Within 24 hours War will be declared in Istanbul. The Turks will enter in a hasty fashion..
> 
> It will lead to quite a large regional war which I prefer it to happen but I don't think Iran will pursue it not atleast for decades from now...
> 
> But yes I welcome Azerbaijan, Turkey and Iran war.. This could also open a window and opportunity to disarm Iran once and for all. Iran soil will be invaded in this scenario atleast for a 20-25% of it.
> 
> I know some Iranians will think oh well we are hercules and superman we have never experienced yada yada but on the contrary Iran has been the highway of Empires every single empire has gone thru it and conquered it taking at one point.. Perhaps the highway will be reopen again business as usual.. On average it happened every 3rd century


War against Iran will not be 1 front war. Enemy ships and energy supply will be hit in both Hormuz and Bab-al-mandab straight. Then there is also Syria and Iraq border where resistance front soldiers will invade/attack the enemy from and their interests in that region. 

War needs continious oil and gas supply as well to support the war machine. Some enemies of Iran lack energy and are dependent on imports and have their supply lines near Iran and even from Iran. Turkey imports 75% of its energy, Iran 0%. War means end of its economy (including tourism), but for Iran war compensates some damages because of energy price increase.
For example the war between Ukraine and Russia is positive for our economy, Inshallah it will become a 50 year stalemate war. 

Nowadays extremely heavy sanctioned Iran has a trade surplus with non-sactioned Turkey which has ties with Israel, US, Russia and whoever you name. 

With joining SCO, EAEU, BRICS Iranian economy and position in geopolitics will only grow and with that its power as well (already counted as a powerfull regional power/player). Other countries who act as western puppets or spies will gain not much by joining these blocs because allying themselves with east will negatively impact their ties to west. For Iran, the recent developments are defenitely beneficial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> War needs continious oil and gas supply as well to support the war machine. Some enemies of Iran lack energy and are dependent on imports and have their supply lines near Iran and even from Iran. Turkey imports 75% of its energy, Iran 0%. War means end of its economy (including tourism), but for Iran war compensates some damages because of energy price increase.


I didn't want to keep encouraging his silly antics, but Turkey also imports gas from Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Have you forgotten the idiots that climbed up the US embassy, took their diplomats hostage and then chanted "Down with the USA" and kept them for 444 days just to prove a point? Did Israel do that?
> 
> Too much IRGC propaganda has altered your worldview. The world does not revolve around Israel or the United States. It revolves around your neighboring countries for the most part as they are the ones that usually go into an all-out conflict, proven throughout history times and times again. And in case you have forgotten, some of our deadliest wars in modern history were with the Ottoman Empire and the Republic of Azerbaijan has territorial claims over our northwestern regions and is currently going against our warnings, warnings issued at the highest level (Supreme Leader).


It has nothing to do with IRGC. Even a blind man will tell you who the real enemies of Iran are. The most serious and deadly one is the Zionist-US conspiracy against Iran, its people and its identity. If Baku republic is eyeing Azeri areas of Iran, then you should know that Israel is eyeing whole of Iran, all of Iran must come under the control of Israel (US).

Israel does not give a f, it will even murder your entire nation if you go against them some day.

Turkey-Azarbaijan are nowhere near this danger level AT ALL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

TheImmortal said:


> This is why you aren’t making the decisions.
> 
> Turkey is a major sanctions busting country for Iran and trading partner. Despite being apart of NATO and Western sphere it constantly rebukes the West and does what it wants and the West allows it because Turkey has too much leverage on the West (supplies the largest amount of troops to NATO).
> 
> No other country has stood up to Western pressure and still did continued trade with Iran not even China considering that the only thing China really buys from Iran is oil.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a puppet and Iranian trade with Saudi Arabia was next to nothing. Making a enemy with Saudi Arabia was easy since we had nothing to lose in that relationship.
> 
> Losing a friendly relationship with Turkey means all of our spy assets would start getting targeted on Turkish soil, all of our sanctions busting schemes (to the tune of billions of dollars) would get shut down, Airspace would get shutdown from Iranian flights (military and civilian), list goes on etc.
> 
> Too much emotions on this board right now.


Yeah, apparently you are making the decisions. lol

So was the United Arab Emirates. The UAE used to be Iran's largest economic hub for connecting to the rest of the world. A role that has been shifted to Turkey in recent years after our relations with the Emirates went sour.

The West does not need Turkey. If they needed Turkey, they would've allowed Turkey in the European Union, something that Turkey has been asking them nicely for decades and yet they have refused it every time. The West isn't really confrontational as long as you don't clearly stand against their interests.

Turkey is benefitting hugely from its trade with Iran. We're talking about billions of dollars of investments in real estate, tourism, etc. The UAE used to do the same for us. What people are doing in Turkey today is nothing new. They used to do it in Dubai.

Saudi Arabia is the leader of the Muslim world for basically every non-Shiite person. Also, Saudi Arabia is one of the three countries that can greatly influence oil market price. It is also the leader of most Arab countries in the world. The short period of amicable ties between Tehran and Riyadh during the 70s flourished the economies of nearly all Middle Eastern countries by regulating oil prices to the benefit of the people in the region. Even today, amicable ties between Iran and Saudi Arabia can completely change the Middle East for the better and hugely benefit the lives of Iranians and Saudis.

That doesn't sound really bad compared to what we have lost by picking the US as our enemy. If you want to talk about logic, then the IRGC and Khamenei himself should put American balls in their mouths and lick them every way they could because the US unilaterally has sanctioned our economy into the corner.



Arash1991 said:


> This was the best decision ever made. And it was unconventional.


Yeah, it was the best decision to ruin Iran. 8 years of a deadly pointless war with Iraq, over 2 trillion dollars of damage to our economy in the war, and more trillions of damage after that. Great decision.



Dariush the Great said:


> It has nothing to do with IRGC. Even a blind man will tell you who the real enemies of Iran are. The most serious and deadly one is the Zionist-US conspiracy against Iran, its people and its identity. If Baku republic is eyeing Azeri areas of Iran, then you should know that Israel is eyeing whole of Iran, all of Iran must come under the control of Israel (US).
> 
> Israel does not give a f, it will even murder your entire nation if you go against them some day.
> 
> Turkey-Azarbaijan are nowhere near this danger level AT ALL.


LOL. Israel has done nothing against Iran without the help of our neighbors. Name one direct attack on Iran from Israel that did not come from our neighboring countries and did not involve them. I dare you.

That's true about any ultranationalist country. You probably don't know about the Armenian genocide. Do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Manteghe Iranihaye inja:

1- Amrika? Amrika asan adadi hast be ma hamle kone? Age Amrika hamle kone kolle naavgane panjom ro ghargh mikonim, hameye sarbazaye amrika ro asir mikonim, hameye paygahashoon ro mizanim, hameye chahhaye nafto gas ro mizanim. Naft mishe boshkeyi 200 dollar. Amrika jorat nadare ba ma bejange. Kolle eghtesade jahan nabood mishe bekhatere ma.

2- Turkiye? Taliban? Cheghadr ehsasi barkhord mikoni. Dava chera? Bezar har kari mikhan bokonan. Ma strategy boland moddat darim. LOL

Khodetoonam midoonid zooretoon nemirese faghat too in moredaye dovvom chon vaghean jang mishe mitarsid amma to morede avval chon midoonid Amrika hamle bokon nist haar mishid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Instructions for polite communication in the USAF. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Doesn’t seem like Azeribajian has any support on world stage for their move


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570429293335040003

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570464676957540353

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570195022322212865


----------



## 925boy

Dariush the Great said:


> The problem with this is that we have a stable and working relationship with Turkey


economic relationship mainly.


Dariush the Great said:


> not the best but still Iran and Turkey are benefitting from each other.


ok


Dariush the Great said:


> Iran's relationship with Azerbaijan is at a lower level compared to the one with Turkey but still no open enmity.


true


Dariush the Great said:


> I do not think making enemies out of Turkey and Azarbaijan is a good idea


Iran didnt make enemies of them, they made enemies of Iran, esp. Azerbaijan by inviting and hosting IDF and MOssad in Azerbaijan territory right close to Iran.


Dariush the Great said:


> especially with the Zionist scum waiting for the opportunity.


But opportunity or risk for Iran? If its Risk waiting and delaying usually comes with few advantages.


Dariush the Great said:


> Direct all the energy towards the Zionists, they are safe sitting and stoking tensions waiting for us to fight each other.


that is a separate theater with its own timing...doing so could also bring the wrong attention to Syria and LEbanon or at the wrong time..


Dariush the Great said:


> Do not fall for their trap.


yup, but Iran wont in general - national trap and national risk look similar, but they're different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570195022322212865



Blame Putin. Signed the Minsk accords. Fell for Merkel’s trap. Ukraine never honored Minsk And spent the time building up for war.

Single worst decision of his entire rule. Russia and Ukrainian nationalists were steamrolling the Ukrainian revolutionaries.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Arash1991 said:


> But as far as Armenian president continues his weak policy Iran should not intervene. I feel that the political leaders of Armenia expect others to fight for them because they dont believe in their own spirit.
> Iran should not go into confict for a nation wich is not willing to fight for themselves.



Agreed, but with the nuance introduced by user jauk: if Azarbaijan seizes Armenian territory bordering Iran, then Iran will have to intervene.

Of course, even then support to Armenian forces would be preferable over direct military action. However as you highlighted the current western- and zionist-friendly administration in Yerevan is not interested in confronting Baku (perhaps this treasonous passivity is part of an assignment it received from Washington and Tel Aviv).

This leads me to elaborate on my previous explanations as to how Iran could proceed (point 1 of my post in question - short- to mid-term solutions). Iran should lend support to the Armenian opposition, and do so with plausible deniability. If there is a serious move to topple Pashinyan and replace him with a more patriotic, less NATO-subservient figure, Iran ought to back it.

Secondly, if Azarbaijan really dares to occupy Zangezur and if the present administration in Yerevan stays in power, Iran could set up a non-state Armenian resistance movement. Armenians, including in the diaspora, have a history of non-state militantism, as exemplified by the ASALA (Armenian Secret Army for the Liberation of Armenia). And there's no lack of Armenians fed up with the current government's defeatism.

The resistance formation Iran could help build would not engage in terrorism but fight a regular guerilla war against Baku regime forces in a hypothetically occupied Zangezur. Complete with the absolute best weaponry, intelligence, logistics and training Iran may offer. As well as a perfect safe haven on Iranian soil to retreat to after relentless, around the clock hit and run attacks.

Thirdly, Iran should not miss the opportunity to inform the Armenian public about the zionist regime's deep involvement in propping up and arming the Baku regime, and insist on this aspect. While also underscoring Pashinyan's zionist-friendly leanings, and asking what good it did to allow a zionist "embassy" in Yerevan, since Tel Aviv hasn't stopped throwing its weight behind Baku's expansionist policy to the detriment of Armenia. The Armenian opposition ought to be encouraged to adopt a similar discourse.




Stryker1982 said:


> New country just dropped! Lion and Sun flag Imao
> 
> View attachment 879340
> View attachment 879341



This is actually not to be taken lightly.

What is an Iranian national symbol doing on the "flag" devised by Azarbaijan Republic nationalists for the Zangezur corridor they dream of occupying?

Read between the lines: this is a signal to the exiled anti-IR opposition, namely monarchists and MKO, and part of a broad policy to enlist their support for Baku's endeavour, which ultimately aims at separating Azari-speaking regions from Iran herself.

The fingerprints of the zionist regime and NATO are all over this, as it's them who are not just actively sponsoring every single one of Iran's enemies, but have actively been working to connect these assorted enemies and oppositionists with each other. They made them coordinate their actions.

By the way, as you can see Baku regime forces have not quite taken the border zone with Iran, so the Islamic Republic did well to hold back so far. Hopefully this may serve as an inspiration not to judge all too quickly, and to be confident in the Iranian Leadership's wisdom and competence.




Surenas said:


> This by far exceeds any threat Israel poses to Iran. Former Iranian empires had a centuries-old tradition of going to war with the Romans for changes happening on Armenia's plateau - with a reason.



Tel Aviv is the driving force and mastermind behind anti-Iranian Azari separatism. Isra"el" is also the main source of cutting edge weaponry for the so-called Republic of Azarbaijan. The threat emanating from Baku can't therefore be fully appreciated without taking into account the zionist factor.

More details can be found in the following post:





__





Iranian Chill Thread


In shah era, Even in tehran most people lived in worst condition in halabia bad(slums) and old houses in South of tehran. This show what was life of other iranians in small cities and vilages and nomadic peoples. Life of %1 of iranian people in shah era. Its just a funny propaganda. Compared...



defence.pk





But the zionist regime does not restrict itself to supporting Azari separatism against Iran. It is also involved with Kurdish separatists, Arab separatists eyeing Khuzestan and others.

Moreover, zionist- and western-sponsored media are the forefront of a very extensive campaign to make the "ethnic" disintegration of Iran theacceptable to Iranian people themselves, by promoting the notion of an "ethnicity"-based federalization of the Iranian polity.

These same western and zionist powers have also directed the exiled anti-IR opposition they bankroll (shahis, MKO, secular nationalists, liberal democrats, leftists etc) to endorse this extremely dangerous agenda. Hence Reza Pahlavi's regular meetings with separatists oppositionists and so on.

Tel Aviv and NATO remain in pole position of the existential threats Iran is facing, since they are the ones pulling the strings of hostile client states in Iran's vicinity, as well as of separatist opposition and terrorist grouplets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SalarHaqq said:


> This is correct but with the nuance introduced by user jauk: if Azarbaijan seizes Armenian territory bordering Iran, then Iran will have to intervene.
> 
> Of course, even then support to Armenian forces would be preferable over direct military action. However as you highlighted the current western- and zionist-friendly administration in Yerevan is a defeatist one that is not interested in confronting Baku (perhaps this treasonous passivity is part of an assignment it received from Washington and Tel Aviv).
> 
> This leads me to elaborate on my previous explanations as to how Iran could proceed (point 1) of my post in question - short- to mid-term solutions). Iran should lend support to the Armenian opposition, and do so with plausible deniability. If there is a serious move to topple Pashinyan and replace him with a more patriotic, less NATO-subservient figure, Iran ought to back it.
> 
> Secondly, if Azarbaijan really dares to occupy Zangezur and if the present administration in Yerevan stays in power, Iran could set up a non-state Armenian resistance movement. Armenians, including in the diaspora, have a history of non-state militantism, as exemplified by the ASALA group (Armenian Secret Army for the Liberation of Armenia). And there's no lack of Armenians fed up with the current government's defeatism.
> 
> The resistance formation Iran could help to build would not engage in terrorism but fight a regular guerilla war against Baku regime forces in a hypothetically occupied Zangezur. Complete with the best weaponry, intelligence, logistics and training Iran may offer. As well as a perfect safe haven on Iranian soil to retreat to after hit and run attacks.
> 
> Thirdly, Iran should not miss the opportunity to inform the Armenian public about the deep zionist involvement in propping up and arming the Baku regime, and insist on this aspect above all. While also underscoring Pashinyan's zionist-friendly leanings, and asking what good it did to allow a zionist "embassy" in Yerevan, since Tel Aviv hasn't stopped throwing its weight behind Baku's expansionist policy to the detriment of Armenia. The Armenian opposition ought to be encouraged to adopt this line of discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually not to be taken lightly.
> 
> What is an Iranian national symbol doing on the "flag" devised by Azarbaijan Republic nationalists for the Zangezur corridor they dream of occupying?
> 
> Read between the lines: this is a signal to the exiled anti-IR opposition, namely monarchists and MKO, and part of a broad policy to enlist their support for Baku's endeavour, which ultimately aims at separating Azari-speaking regions from Iran herself.
> 
> The fingerprints of the zionist regime and NATO are all over this, as it's them who are actively sponsoring every single one of Iran's enemies, and have been actively working to connect these assorted enemies and oppositionists with each other, and make them coordinate their actions.
> 
> By the way, as you can see Baku regime forces have not quite taken the border zone with Iran, so the Islamic Republic did well to hold back so far. Hopefully this may serve as an inspiration not to judge all too quickly, and to be confident in the Iranian Leadership's wisdom and competence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tel Aviv is the driving force and mastermind behind anti-Iranian Azari separatism. Isra"el" is also the main source of cutting edge weaponry for the so-called Republic of Azarbaijan. The threat emanating from Baku can't therefore be fully appreciated without taking into account the zionist factor.
> 
> More details can be found in the following post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> In shah era, Even in tehran most people lived in worst condition in halabia bad(slums) and old houses in South of tehran. This show what was life of other iranians in small cities and vilages and nomadic peoples. Life of %1 of iranian people in shah era. Its just a funny propaganda. Compared...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the zionist regime does not restrict itself to supporting Azari separatism against Iran. It is also involved with Kurdish separatists, Arab separatists eyeing Khuzestan and others.
> 
> Moreover, zionist- and western-sponsored media are the forefront of a very extensive campaign to make the "ethnic" disintegration of Iran theacceptable to Iranian people themselves, by promoting the notion of an "ethnicity"-based federalization of the Iranian polity.
> 
> These same western and zionist powers have also directed the exiled anti-IR opposition they bankroll (shahis, MKO, secular nationalists, liberal democrats, leftists etc) to endorse this extremely dangerous agenda. Hence Reza Pahlavi's regular meetings with separatists oppositionists and so on.
> 
> Tel Aviv and NATO remain in pole position of the existential threats Iran is facing, since they are the ones pulling the strings of hostile client states in Iran's vicinity as well as of separatist opposition and terrorist grouplets.


Only answer is direct and full military intervention plus testing a nuclear bomb at the same time. If Pashiniyan is a passive receiver... we'll move into nakhchivan. If Baku zionist regime doesnt give up, we'll move into Talysh region and create a separatist republic there or we'll add them to Iran. The coast of Caspian up to Baku should also be a target. Missiles shall rain upon the zionist thugs in Baku.

Some are panicking and want to create problems for Iran before we become full member of SCO, BRICS, EAEU and create nuke. All these could happen in 1-2 year, and that's why they want to invite Iran into a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Read between the lines: this is a signal to the exiled anti-IR opposition, namely monarchists and MKO, and part of a broad policy to enlist their support for Baku's endeavour, which ultimately aims at separating Azari-speaking regions from Iran herself.


I think this might be more about their claims regarding the Safavid Dynasty. They are so full of forgery, they believe that part of history is theirs



SalarHaqq said:


> By the way, as you can see Baku regime forces have not quite taken the border zone with Iran, so the Islamic Republic did well to hold back so far. Hopefully this may serve as an inspiration not to judge all too quickly, and to be confident in the Iranian Leadership's wisdom and competence


True, but this may only be the beginning.


----------



## TheImmortal

A lot of talk has been made of Russian SU-34’s being shot down. 

Here is why:

Lack of PGM’s is forcing them to very low altitude. Much easier to hit even with a manpad let alone a capable air defense system. Also less reaction time for pilot to start evasive actions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570288960718655489
This is basically SU-25/A-10 warthog altitude.


----------



## Stryker1982

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Only answer is direct and full military intervention plus testing a nuclear bomb at the same time. If Pashiniyan is a passive receiver... we'll move into nakhchivan. If Baku zionist regime doesnt give up, we'll move into Talysh region and create a separatist republic there or we'll add them to Iran. The coast of Caspian up to Baku should also be a target. Missiles shall rain upon the zionist thugs in Baku.
> 
> Some are panicking and want to create problems for Iran before we become full member of SCO, BRICS, EAEU and create nuke. All these could happen in 1-2 year, and that's why they want to invite Iran into a war.


Iran should not partake in a change in doctorine (invasion/ land offensives on another country) if it does not possess a large nuclear arsenal that can sheild it fromt attack.

Simply put, if Russia did not have a large nuclear weapons stockpile, they would be giving Ukrainians 500km missiles and target Moscow, and/or NATO would directly attack Russia inside Ukraine and try to push them out similar to a Kuwait scenario. The only reason Russia is not getting hit from all sides, is cause of their nukes. Plain and simple



TheImmortal said:


> A lot of talk has been made of Russian SU-34’s being shot down.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> Lack of PGM’s is forcing them to very low altitude. Much easier to hit even with a manpad let alone a capable air defense system. Also less reaction time for pilot to start evasive actions
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570288960718655489


A country without PGMs should not be considered a super power. Even we have small diameter glide bombs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> A country without PGMs should not be considered a super power. Even we have small diameter glide bombs. them.



It’s inventory issue. Iran likely suffers same fate.

For example, Russia runs 300 sorties each day. Let’s say hypothetically Each sortie they drop only one bomb (likely way more) That’s 300 PGMs per day in a single month that’s 9000 PGMs at the low end.

Does Iran have 9000 qaem missiles for their drones? Does Iran have 9000 Qased or qadr bombs for their jets? How many Phoenix missiles does Iran have for their F-14’s?

The issue for these countries on smaller budgets (Russia $60B and Iran $15-20B) is certain types of inventories are not massive like a USA or China with their bloated military spending budgets and massive arms industries.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> It’s inventory issue. Iran likely suffers same fate.
> 
> For example, Russia runs 300 sorties each day. Let’s say hypothetically Each sortie they drop only one bomb (likely way more) That’s 300 PGMs per day in a single month that’s 9000 PGMs at the low end.
> 
> Does Iran have 9000 qaem missiles for their drones? Does Iran have 9000 Qased or qadr bombs for their jets? How many Phoenix missiles does Iran have for their F-14’s?
> 
> The issue for these countries on smaller budgets (Russia $60B and Iran $15-20B) is certain types of inventories are not massive like a USA or China with their bloated military spending budgets and massive arms industries.


Here's the thing though for country like Russia, they had so much time to produce these bombs over the years, So reaching 9000 Qaem bombs is certainly achievable given the time. Producing Qaem bombs till 2026 for example, we could certainly end up with inventory in the 4 digits., this seems to me more of a priority issue in the sense that they did not find it super important to produce a large inventory of them.

If we assume $20,000 for Qased each (or just some JDAM equivalent), the numbers can get quite high if the military sees value in them till 2030. Russia has had plenty of time to modernize itself.

Even as you state, 9000 would get consumed fast, so you'd certainly hope after dropping 9000 PGMs on your opponents equipment, you'd atleat have a breakthrough to win the fight.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Even as you state, 9000 would get consumed fast, so you'd certainly hope after dropping 9000 PGMs on your opponents equipment, you'd atleat have a breakthrough to win the fight.



Now you understand my point. Without absurd PGM supply numbers within 6 months most militaries run low. Russia ended up having to turn to soviet era dummy bombs and lacked JDAM or glide kits to turn these into fairly accurate munitions.

And 9000 PGMs spread across a country like Iran or Ukraine is nothing in terms of overall damage.

Which brings me to my next point where people think 10,000 Shahab + F-110 will win you a war. They won’t, at best they are Area defense and denial assets. They can hurt static targets and reduce efficiency of an enemy’s offensive assets, but the damage output from a missile outside of its terminal impact shockwave is not that much different than a 1000lb bomb.

Thus Iran needs unmanned high altitude supersonic drone bombers to compliment missile force to cause force multipliers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Strike a refinery or pipeline in Az. They will come to beg with the next flight.

They cannot afford not having energy resources.

Key is to be ruthless with drone and missiles strikes on infrastructures.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> True, but this may only be the beginning.



The point is the Islamic Republic's handling of the challenge has been (and will continue to be) sound and rational same as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Strike a refinery or pipeline in Az. They will come to beg with the next flight.
> 
> They cannot afford not having energy resources.
> 
> Key is to be ruthless with drone and missiles strikes on infrastructures.


^^ This.
It doesn't even have to be us.
Armenians can handle it on their own with loitering munitions.
And now that we have transferred our drones to Russia, we could blame it on Russia.

Meanwhile, Pashiniyan should be overthrown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> The point is the Islamic Republic's handling of the challenge has been (and will continue to be) sound and rational as always.


How do you think the IR should be handling the issue of actual Azerbijiani Shia's. We know that they do have a real connection to Iran beyond borders. We also know the Aliyev government is very hostile towards them. I don't believe their are many of them, but they are there.

How does the IR address this issue, how to keep them on our side, while showing teeth to Aliyev government. I think in many cases, IR is very conservative not to lose the support of Azeri Shia's in Shirvan region


----------



## sha ah

Putin's chef recruits prisoners / convicts to fight in Ukraine






This is what Iran is doing with them. The groundwork has been laid. 









Stryker1982 said:


> How do you think the IR should be handling the issue of actual Azerbijiani Shia's. We know that they do have a real connection to Iran beyond borders. We also know the Aliyev government is very hostile towards them. I don't believe their are many of them, but they are there.
> 
> How does the IR address this issue, how to keep them on our side, while showing teeth to Aliyev government. I think in many cases, IR is very conservative not to lose the support of Azeri Shia's in Shirvan region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

If the Armenian leadership had any brains they would have purchased missiles, air defenses, UAVS, ATGMs, Manpads, basically everything they needed from Iran. They could have built a network of tunnels/bunkers to connect to Nagorno-Karabakh. Instead their military didn't adapt to the times and therefore they lost.

It's actually sad how their weak leadership (Pashinyan) suck up to the west even though the western nations won't lift a finger for them and could care less.

Iran should deploy forces to the northern region, in case of a Nakhchivan operation, along a 150,000 KM front, Iran will require 50,000-100,000 troops to ensure that they quickly sweep the enclave



QWECXZ said:


> ^^ This.
> It doesn't even have to be us.
> Armenians can handle it on their own with loitering munitions.
> And now that we have transferred our drones to Russia, we could blame it on Russia.
> 
> Meanwhile, Pashiniyan should be overthrown.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570522846765363200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Remains of a Shahed 136 in Nikopol, Ukraine. Allegedly the usage of these loitering munitions is increasing in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Destroyed Ukrainian BMP and Turkish made Kirpi MRAP on Kherson front


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570691628985389056
Border clashes between Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan flare up again as both sides begin using heavy weapons. Can't they just use diplomacy to figure out their differences ? Does it really have to come to this ?









Kyrgyzstan reports heavy fighting with Tajikistan, 24 people killed


Kyrgyzstan reported "intense battles" with Central Asian neighbour Tajikistan on Friday and said 24 people had been killed in the latest outbreak of violence to hit the former Soviet Union.




www.reuters.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570403408326139904

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570680412363706368


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> How do you think the IR should be handling the issue of actual Azerbijiani Shia's. We know that they do have a real connection to Iran beyond borders. We also know the Aliyev government is very hostile towards them. I don't believe their are many of them, but they are there.
> 
> How does the IR address this issue, how to keep them on our side, while showing teeth to Aliyev government. I think in many cases, IR is very conservative not to lose the support of Azeri Shia's in Shirvan region



Well, this would be a further development of my previous comment's second paragraph (long term solutions).

The first thing to know and insist upon in public communication, is that the only side Iran has ever supported militarily in the Karabakh conflict, is the Azari one. During the first post-Soviet Karabakh war, Iran dispatched IRGC forces to fight alongside Azaris, several were martyred. The reason Iran froze her military support solely lies in the Baku regime's dreams of taking on Iran and separating her Azari provinces, a desire Baku leaders openly expressed in talks with the very IRGC officers who had been tasked to assist them. This needs to be reminded more systematically and brought to the attention of the public in the so-called Republic of Azarbaijan.

Another argument to put forward not just with the religious folk but with the broader public in the Baku republic, is the fact that zionist backing of the Alyiev regime, as contributive to recent military victories over Karabakh Armenians as it may have been, is not stemming from some kind of altruistic sympathy for Azarbaijan but is obviously driven by an ulterior motive, that motive being to use Azarbaijan as a disposable tool in the grand zionist and NATO scheme to destabilize and break Iran apart via "ethnic" separatism. To the religiously-minded, this is unacceptable since it shows how both the Baku regime does not conceive of its military adventures as a confrontation against non-Muslims but it is in fact working towards a much bigger clash with Shia Muslim brethren across the Aras. Others will also tend to question this gamble by the Aliyev regime, because this is no longer a defensive effort but a megalomaniac aggressive policy which, if pursued beyond Iran's red lines, would unnecessarily end up inducing huge costs upon Azarbaijan Republic for the sake of Isra"el" and NATO. The latter are the only parties who'd stand to gain from such a development.

Opposition to the Aliyev clan per se isn't an issue, only military support for Armenia might complicate things in this regard. For the regime itself has numerous opponents including among the less religious, if alone for its high levels of corruption and its repressiveness.

Note that organized groups with ties to Islamic Iran will keep their allegiance intact, because it is ideological and organic in nature. This is more about their popular support base, as well as about the general public in Aran va Shirvan. Now crackdowns against religious Azaris at the hands of Baku authorities - and not just against those who sympathize with the Islamic Revolution, are nothing new. The regime has not only jailed Iran-friendly Islamic activists and clerics, but also imposed a harsh form of secularism complete with hijab bans at certain public venues and education establishments. In this regard, Azarbaijan Republic stands where Turkey used to prior to the AKP's rise to power. This contradiction in the relationship between Baku and Ankara needs to be highlighted more energetically.

Iranian military-grade support for Armenia could offer the Aliyev regime a pretext to step up its repression of religious Shia segments of society, and of pro-IR movements in particular. I specified Shia, because the regime has actually been cultivating salafist and wahhabi currents amongst the Sunni minority in the country's north, in an attempt to establish a counter-weight to pro-Iranian religious forces. The opening of a major wahhabi-oriented mosque in the center of Baku (with Saudi funding if I'm not mistaken) is symbolic of this. Baku is furthermore suspected of having facilitated recruitment of Sunni Muslim volunteers from the Republic of Azarbaijan into terrorist formations in Syria, including "I"SIS. Likewise, we witnessed how Turkey sent Syrian fighters to the Caucasus in order to participate in the previous Karabakh offensive. Relying on such extremists is always a double edged sword, and this represents yet another opportunity for Iran - the rabid shiaphobia of these Syrian armed groups including so-called "moderate" ones isn't lost on anyone. Remind religious Azaris of this fact, reproduce evidence from the archives of the Syrian conflict.

One point which could be raised against the Aliyev regime with pan-Turkist / Bozkurt elements in Baku, is the Kurdish origin of the Aliyevs.

Another option to consider, is promotion of the Azari people's Iranian identity, given that they are "ethnically" Iranian, and culturally as well - with the exception of their language, which is nonetheless featuring fair amounts of Persian vocabulary. Recently, a Hosseyniun official made some statements to this effect. Both religious and less religious citizens of the Baku republic qualify as potential target audiences for Iranian identitarian discourse. Since Azaris are Iranians, Iran is their natural motherland. Therefore, regimes trying to push separatist agendas against Iran cannot be supported. And since the safety of greater Iran is paramount, if it supposes to drive Aliyev's invading forces out of Armenia proper - not out of Karabakh, then this will be a legitimate endeavour.

As a complement to the modest thoughts above, I'd recommend listening to Ra'efipur's analysis on the Azarbaijan Republic from last year:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> A lot of talk has been made of Russian SU-34’s being shot down.
> 
> Here is why:
> 
> Lack of PGM’s is forcing them to very low altitude. Much easier to hit even with a manpad let alone a capable air defense system. Also less reaction time for pilot to start evasive actions
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570288960718655489
> This is basically SU-25/A-10 warthog altitude.


what you think they are still stuck in mid 20s


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Now you understand my point. Without absurd PGM supply numbers within 6 months most militaries run low. Russia ended up having to turn to soviet era dummy bombs and lacked JDAM or glide kits to turn these into fairly accurate munitions.


the problem with russia is that from the day one they had lack of pgm and today pgms are not something out of science fictions like 70s . you lack chips for making pgm you can gut some cheap feature phone to turn a dumb bomb into a gps guided bomb , a cheap raspberi pi zero have enough processing power to turn a rocket into something like maverick .
today my calculator have far more proocessing power than all of f-14a . building an arsennal of PGM is not as hard and expensive as it was in 70s and 80s ,your war doctorine must see the need for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arash1991

sha ah said:


> If the Armenian leadership had any brains they would have purchased missiles, air defenses, UAVS, ATGMs, Manpads, basically everything they needed from Iran. They could have built a network of tunnels/bunkers to connect to Nagorno-Karabakh. Instead their military didn't adapt to the times and therefore they lost.
> 
> It's actually sad how their weak leadership (Pashinyan) suck up to the west even though the western nations won't lift a finger for them and could care less.
> 
> Iran should deploy forces to the northern region, in case of a Nakhchivan operation, along a 150,000 KM front, Iran will require 50,000-100,000 troops to ensure that they quickly sweep the enclave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570522846765363200



i Believe that Azerbaijan threatened them not to buy or they will continue. So Armenias leadership was or is kind of scared. 
This is what I mean with "weak leadership" in previous comments. You cant expect from these guys a true resistance. They dont own the philosophy of resistance in their hearts because they are too much blinded by the rules and philosophy of this actual world order. They think in Numbers, Tanks, Money and economy and they dont believe in the peoples resistance power. This is the problem.


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine uses HIMARS to bomb the administrative sector of Kherson. A park and water fountain were situated nearby. Innocent civilians were killed and injured. This is what the US is supporting in Ukraine. This is clearly a war crime.






Ukraine doesn't have a NAZI problem. A Jew working with Nazis. Does he have no shame ? Guess not. I mean after all Israel worked with Al Qaeda in Syria. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570549733697138688
I meant before the war. They should have purchased weapons before the war and what about now ? They're just imbeciles if you ask me.



Arash1991 said:


> i Believe that Azerbaijan threatened them not to buy or they will continue. So Armenias leadership was or is kind of scared.
> This is what I mean with "weak leadership" in previous comments. You cant expect from these guys a true resistance. They dont own the philosophy of resistance in their hearts because they are too much blinded by the rules and philosophy of this actual world order. They think in Numbers, Tanks, Money and economy and they dont believe in the peoples resistance power. This is the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arash1991

sha ah said:


> I meant before the war. They should have purchased weapons before the war and what about now ? They're just imbeciles if you ask me.


Before the war last year maybe it was not to expect that such a big conflict will occur. They didnt took the threat seriously enough. Relied on Russias Military Support cause they are member of CSTO wich failed to protect its ally in both conflicts. NATO is more reliable to its members.

And after the conflict from 2020? yes they should buy but were scared.

These kind of argumentation will not help "what should be done in past..."... its all over now. What should happen now is the real question. That is that armenian president should leave office.


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> what you think they are still stuck in mid 20s



I don’t understand what you are trying to say.



Hack-Hook said:


> the problem with russia is that from the day one they had lack of pgm and today pgms are not something out of science fictions like 70s . you lack chips for making pgm you can gut some cheap feature phone to turn a dumb bomb into a gps guided bomb , a cheap raspberi pi zero have enough processing power to turn a rocket into something like maverick .
> today my calculator have far more proocessing power than all of f-14a . building an arsennal of PGM is not as hard and expensive as it was in 70s and 80s ,your war doctorine must see the need for it



The issue is a lot of PGMs were used during Syrian war and they ran out. Flying low and using dummy bombs was not a problem against Syrian rebels who had no air defense or manpads.

Even if you lack PGMs you could do what Iran did and build glide kits that use processor to determine glide trajectory to target. Less jammable.

But I like I said, Iran likely has same problem. Iran has many types PGMs for drones and aircraft, but likely inventory is low since airforce is zero priority.

For example, how many Phoenix missile do F-14’s have left? 200? 300? How long would that last in an intense air to air conflict? 3 months?


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> The issue is a lot of PGMs were used during Syrian war and they ran out. Flying low and using dummy bombs was not a problem against Syrian rebels who had no air defense or manpads.


a lot of pgm in syria war ,there the majority of weapon used were FAB-250 and FAB-500


TheImmortal said:


> But I like I said, Iran likely has same problem. Iran has many types PGMs for drones and aircraft, but likely inventory is low since airforce is zero priority.


drones are more for ground force than airforce .
and sure the inventory is low , we only manage to produce working pgm for drones in 2017. by the way our drones all use pgm , so if we invest in them , we certainly is investing in PGM for them.
about airforce ,hope ukraine war be a wakeup call for them


TheImmortal said:


> For example, how many Phoenix missile do F-14’s have left? 200? 300? How long would that last in an intense air to air conflict? 3 months?


probably zero AIM-54 are left and what we have are Fakour-90 , and AIM-9 and Fatter . hope they start work on building a modernized AIM-7



TheImmortal said:


> I don’t understand what you are trying to say.


simple russian generals still think war is fought like Vietnam war


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> The issue is a lot of PGMs were used during Syrian war and they ran out. Flying low and using dummy bombs was not a problem against Syrian rebels who had no air defense or manpads.
> 
> Even if you lack PGMs you could do what Iran did and build glide kits that use processor to determine glide trajectory to target. Less jammable.
> 
> But I like I said, Iran likely has same problem. Iran has many types PGMs for drones and aircraft, but likely inventory is low since airforce is zero priority.
> 
> For example, how many Phoenix missile do F-14’s have left? 200? 300? How long would that last in an intense air to air conflict? 3 months?



It took 10 days before Israel ran out of precision-guiding munitions during the Second Lebanese War in 2006 and had to request an emergency resupply from the U.S.

Similarly, NATO run short on PGMs less than one month of fighting in Libya in 2011, and even though the US offered the likes of Britain and France to replenish their stockpiles, they couldn't make them compatible with their planes.

Even the US run low of PGMs during OIR against ISIS, struggled to get production ramped up and even had to turn away its allies when they wanted to buy PGMs from them.

Not much countries that have the inventory and industrial might to sustain any conflict with large amounts of PGMs in the long-term outside the US and China.


----------



## QWECXZ

در حالی که مهم‌ترین رویدادهای ژئوپلتیک تو قفقاز داره شکل می‌گیره و جمهوری اسلامی مثل همیشه خفه شده
دختر بی‌گناه مردم رو به خاطر حجاب برای «ارشاد» بردن و جنازه‌اش رو امروز تحویل خانواده‌اش دادن

بعد با تعجب می‌پرسید چرا افرادی مثل بابک تقوایی رو تو ایران داریم که تو روز روشن وطن‌فروشی می‌کنند​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> View attachment 879773


عجب. رکوردمون رو هم که از دست دادیم
دیگه به چی افتخار کنیم پس؟ قبلاً پز می‌دادیم که هیچ کشوری به اندازه ایران تحریم نیست
به نظرم باید یه کاری کنیم آمریکا یه چند هزارتا تحریم دیگه علیه ایران تصویت کنه تا رکورد رو پس بگیریم

تنها راه نجات ایران از این شرایط بن بست هسته‌ای شدن ایران هست. اینطوری رکوردمون رو هم پس می‌گیریم دوباره​


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> در حالی که مهم‌ترین رویدادهای ژئوپلتیک تو قفقاز داره شکل می‌گیره و جمهوری اسلامی مثل همیشه خفه شده
> دختر بی‌گناه مردم رو به خاطر حجاب برای «ارشاد» بردن و جنازه‌اش رو امروز تحویل خانواده‌اش دادن
> 
> بعد با تعجب می‌پرسید چرا افرادی مثل بابک تقوایی رو تو ایران داریم که تو روز روشن وطن‌فروشی می‌کنند​


ای بابا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> ای بابا


به خدا من دیگه کم کم دارم مطمئن می‌شم این رژیم دست نشونده بیگانه‌ها برای نابودی ایران هست
کارهایی که دارن می‌کنند جز خیانت و قصد نابودی ایران چیزی نمی‌تونه باشه. مگه می‌شه این سطح از گند زدن پشت سر هم اشتباه چند نفر باشه؟

می‌دونی چه آبرویی از ایران با هر کدوم از این خبرها می‌ره؟ آدم دیگه روش نمی‌شه سرش رو بالا بگیره
کجای دنیا دختر ۲۲ ساله رو به خاطر اینکه چند سانت روسری‌اش عقب بوده جلو برادرش به زور دستگیر می‌کنند می‌برن بعد جنازه‌اش رو می‌دن خانواده‌اش؟
این داستان بوی قومیتی هم می‌گیره چون مهسا کرد سنندج بوده و اونها همینطوری‌اش از حکومت ناراضی هستند
من دیگه واقعاً دارم مطمئن می‌شم که کسانی از عمد تو سیستم هستند که هیچ قصدی جز نابودی ایران ندارند
از پشتیبانی یه مشت الاغ امام جمعه از اون جنده الهام خانم تو باکو گرفته تا کند کردن الکی پیشرفت هسته‌ای و موشکی. همش جز خیانت چیزی نیست​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> به خدا من دیگه کم کم دارم مطمئن می‌شم این رژیم دست نشونده بیگانه‌ها برای نابودی ایران هست
> کارهایی که دارن می‌کنند جز خیانت و قصد نابودی ایران چیزی نمی‌تونه باشه. مگه می‌شه این سطح از گند زدن پشت سر هم اشتباه چند نفر باشه؟
> 
> می‌دونی چه آبرویی از ایران با هر کدوم از این خبرها می‌ره؟ آدم دیگه روش نمی‌شه سرش رو بالا بگیره
> کجای دنیا دختر ۲۲ ساله رو به خاطر اینکه چند سانت روسری‌اش عقب بوده جلو برادرش به زور دستگیر می‌کنند می‌برن بعد جنازه‌اش رو می‌دن خانواده‌اش؟
> این داستان بوی قومیتی هم می‌گیره چون مهسا کرد سنندج بوده و اونها همینطوری‌اش از حکومت ناراضی هستند
> من دیگه واقعاً دارم مطمئن می‌شم که کسانی از عمد تو سیستم هستند که هیچ قصدی جز نابودی ایران ندارند
> از پشتیبانی یه مشت الاغ امام جمعه از اون جنده الهام خانم تو باکو گرفته تا کند کردن الکی پیشرفت هسته‌ای و موشکی. همش جز خیانت چیزی نیست​


اینکه این نظام دست نشونده نیست و داره باعث پیشرفت این کشور میشه مثل روز روشنه و قابل انکار نیست

اینم که بمب هسته ای رو مثل کره ی شمالی علنی نمیکنه اولا برای اینه که انزوا و تحریم ها بیشتر نشه، دوما برای اینه که غربی ها بهانه پیدا نکنن و به همسایه هامون بمب اتمی ندن

یه اتفاقی درباره حجاب بعد ۵۰ سال تو این مملکت افتاده اتفاق تلخیه اما نمیشه کل نظام رو زیر سوال برد

اگه این جک و جنده ها تو خیابون نباشن تنوع طلبی کمتر میشه و آمار طلاق خیلی پایین تر میاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> اینکه این نظام دست نشونده نیست و داره باعث پیشرفت این کشور میشه مثل روز روشنه و قابل انکار نیست
> 
> اینم که بمب هسته ای رو مثل کره ی شمالی علنی نمیکنه اولا برای اینه که انزوا و تحریم ها بیشتر نشه، دوما برای اینه که غربی ها بهانه پیدا نکنن و به همسایه هامون بمب اتمی ندن
> 
> یه اتفاقی درباره حجاب بعد ۵۰ سال تو این مملکت افتاده اتفاق تلخیه اما نمیشه کل نظام رو زیر سوال برد
> 
> اگه این جک و جنده ها تو خیابون نباشن تنوع طلبی کمتر میشه و آمار طلاق پایین تر میاد


چه پیشرفتی دقیقاً؟ از نظر اقتصادی که سرانه تولید ناخالص ملی تقریباً درجا زده و پیشرفت محسوسی نداشتیم. اقتصاد خودش مهم‌ترین چیز هست
از نظر علمی پیشرفت زیادی داشتیم چون مردم خودشون رو کشتن و با نخوردن خرج بچه‌هاشون کردن که اونها بهترین تحصیلات رو داشته باش
از نظر نظامی هم که پیشرفت زمانی داشتیم که بتونیم از منافعمون دفاع کنیم. فعلاً که جلو طالبان و باکو ول دادیم هر گوهی می‌خوان می‌خورن
طالبان حق آب ایران رو می‌فرسته تو شوره‌زار اما نمی‌ذاره بیاد ایران تا مردم سیستان و بلوچستان کشاورزی کنند بعد رژیم نشسته نگاه می‌کنه
کشاورزی یکی از مشاغل اصلی مردم جاهایی که هنوز صنعتی نشدن هست. یعنی طالبان عملاً امنیت ملی ما رو هدف گرفته
داستان باکو رو هم که بارها گفتیم همین چند صفحه قبل دیگه تکرار لازم نیست

کدوم بمب هسته‌ای؟ ما که همین الانش از کره شمالی بیشتر تحریم هستیم. دلیلی اینی که کره شمالی منزوی‌تر از ما هست اینه که خودش مرزهاش رو بسته وگرنه ما به مراتب از کره شمالی در شرایط بدتر تحریم هستیم. دیگه چی رو می‌خوان تحریم کنند که نکردند؟

فیلمش رو پلیس منتشر کرده. طرف اصلاً حجابش اون قدر مشکل دار هم نبوده. چرا باید اصلاً یه چنین داستان‌هایی رو داشته باشیم؟ چنین خبرهایی مملکت رو به گند می‌کشه. ضمناً فیلم هم سانسور شده هست و خیلی قسمت‌ها رو نشون نمی‌ده ولی روایت مردمی که اونجا بودن اینه که برخورد پلیس با جمعیت خیلی بد بوده و طرف هم مدت زیادی روی زمین افتاده بوده اما کاری نمی‌کردند

انقدر کس شعر نگو. آمار طلاق رو جمهوری اسلامی به جایی رسونده که عملاً هر کسی از نسل دهه ۷۰ به این ور از دواج کرده حکم سکه انداختن داشته و ۵۰ - ۵۰ بوده. افرادی رو می‌شناسم تو سن ۲۰ - ۲۵ سالگی ازدواج کردن به ۳۰ سال نرسیده طلاق گرفتن
زمان شاه مملکت حجاب اجباری نداشت اما آمار طلاق نصف الان هم نمی‌شد. مردم کسی طلاق می‌گرفت کلی حرف پشت سر طرف در می‌آوردن. آمار طلاق چندین برابر شده و بیشتر هم داره می‌شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Anyone knows if this is true?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570712898804273154

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Jaryane in mahsa amini chiye? baz joonevarhaye regime adam koshtan?


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Jaryane in mahsa amini chiye? baz joonevarhaye regime adam koshtan?


Taraf az Kordestan ba baradaresh oomade boode Tehran
Dashte ba baradaresh mirafte ke gashte ershad be zoor jolo baradaresh migiratesh mibaratesh ke class e tojihi begzaroone

Filmi ke police dade neshoon mide ke dashte ba mamoore zan too class harf mizade ke halesh bad mishe miofte
Az oonja be ba'd kamel censor shode va yek dafe neshoon midan ke ambulance miyad bala saresh

Kesayi ke oonja boodan migan ghablesh too mashin ke dashtan mibordaneshoon dava shode boode
Mahsa oonja kotak mikhore amma hanooz sare pa boode
Ba'd ke too class miofte migan police be moghe ambulance nakhaste
Gofte ke film hendi bazi kardan hasto azin sohbata
Ta inke dobare sare ini ke ambulance ro zang nemizanand biad dava mishe

Daghigh maloom nist chi shode va ki rast mige
Amma hatta age police ham rast bege, chenin dastani kheili baraye Iran hazine dare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

‎‌دیـدنی | حـواشـی هـنرمندان‎ on Instagram‎: "مهسا امینی در دوربین مداربسته پلیس"‎


‎‌دیـدنی | حـواشـی هـنرمندان‎ shared a post on Instagram: "‎مهسا امینی در دوربین مداربسته پلیس‎". Follow their account to see 4807 posts.




www.instagram.com













Zartonk Media on Instagram: "ANCA Calls On U.S. House Speaker Pelosi To Immediately Stop U.S. Military Aid To Azerbaijan On Eve Of Her Visit To Armenia ➖➖➖ The Armenian National Committee of America (ANCA) has called upon US Speaker of the House Nanc


Zartonk Media shared a post on Instagram: "ANCA Calls On U.S. House Speaker Pelosi To Immediately Stop U.S. Military Aid To Azerbaijan On Eve Of Her Visit To Armenia ➖➖➖ The Armenian National Committee of America (ANCA) has called upon US Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi to immediately stop US...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Dariush the Great

In other news. Probably rumours again.









Iran’s Supreme Leader Cancels Public Appearances After Falling Ill


Ayatollah Ali Khamenei is currently on bed rest under observation by a team of doctors, according to four people familiar with his health situation.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Stryker1982

Unfortunately this is real. The true face of Pan-turkism

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Tajikestan Gherghizestanam jang shode. Iran kamelan bayad amadeye jang bashe va harche zoodtar amadeye teste avalin bombe atomi bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Tajikestan Gherghizestanam jang shode. Iran kamelan bayad amadeye jang bashe va harche zoodtar amadeye teste avalin bombe atomi bashe.


Dalile jangeshoon chi hast?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

QWECXZ said:


> Dalile jangeshoon chi hast?


Dalilesh marzhaye na-maloom hast ke rushaye khaen amdan gozashtan, masalan samarghando bokhararo dadan ozbakestan. Dar morede in zado khord hardo migan ke keshvare moghabel shooroo karde. Tajikestan chand mantagharo khodaro shokr gerefte.
Iran bayad amadeye jange chand jebheyi bashe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Dalilesh marzhaye na-maloom hast ke rushaye khaen amdan gozashtan, masalan samarghando bokhararo dadan ozbakestan. Dar morede in zado khord hardo migan ke keshvare moghabel shooroo karde. Tajikestan chand mantagharo khodaro shokr gerefte.
> Iran bayad amadeye jange chand jebheyi bashe.


I think we should be working towards nuclear weaponization, doesn't matter how long it would take.



Stryker1982 said:


> I think we should be working towards nuclear weaponization, doesn't matter how long it would take.


In pedarsaga vashshi shomale keshvar, ye tahdid bozorg mitavanad beshe, banabarin, chon ina vs yahudia daran hamkari mikonan ba Nato, ziad dalili nemibinan ke dorost nakonan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> I think we should be working towards nuclear weaponization, doesn't matter how long it would take.
> 
> 
> In pedarsaga vashshi shomale keshvar, ye tahdid bozorg mitavanad beshe, banabarin, chon ina vs yahudia daran hamkari mikonan ba Nato, ziad dalili nemibinan ke dorost nakonan


Bahse tarse Iran az vakoneshe gharb va khatte ghermez-haye gharb hast
Vagarne bedoone hich shakki, tavanayi residane be Mark V ro Iran dare ke deliver esh ham mitoonim bokonim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Bahse tarse Iran az vakoneshe gharb va khatte ghermez-haye gharb hast
> Vagarne bedoone hich shakki, tavanayi residane be Mark V ro Iran dare ke deliver esh ham mitoonim bokonim.


Motasefane, ma ziadi doshman darim, tagriban as har taraf ke negah mikonim, ma doshman darim, vali toye level haye mokhtalef. In hame doshman bedone selah hastie kheli sakht mishe, had aghal age betonan ba Arabestan Saudi va UAE robete ro dorost konan, kheli khoob mishe baraye Peace. 

Amrika ke hame midonan kheli ghavi hast, va Johumri eslami boyad dige kheli shah kari kone age mikhad berese be selah hastie. Chejori, man nemidonam.


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Motasefane, ma ziadi doshman darim, tagriban as har taraf ke negah mikonim, ma doshman darim, vali toye level haye mokhtalef. In hame doshman bedone selah hastie kheli sakht mishe, had aghal age betonan ba Arabestan Saudi va UAE robete ro dorost konan, kheli khoob mishe baraye Peace.
> 
> Amrika ke hame midonan kheli ghavi hast, va Johumri eslami boyad dige kheli shah kari kone age mikhad berese be selah hastie. Chejori, man nemidonam.


Age dorost ham beshe rabeteye ma ba oonha, baraye ye zamane kootah hast. Iran nemitoone ham bekhad ghodrate mantagheyi bashe ham ba hame doost bashe. Ghodrate mantagheyi shodan abzar mikhad ke be dalile tahrim nemitoonim abzar bekharim, pas bayad abzar besazim. Che abzari behtar az bomb e hasteyi ke kare 100 ta selah ro ye ja mikone?

System hemayate mardomi ro az dast dade. Dige age ye roozi jang beshe mardom mesle zamane jange Aragh nemiran khodeshoon ro gooshte dame toop konand. Bayad technology dashte bashim.

Iran bayad dobare bere soraghe ghanisaziye AVLIS ke tajrobeash ro ham zamane Shah dashtim ham dahe 90 e miladi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Stryker1982 said:


> I think we should be working towards nuclear weaponization,



"BuT tHe FatWa SaID ..."

ROFL-COPTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

drmeson said:


> "BuT tHe FatWa SaID ..."
> 
> ROFL-COPTER


Baradare azize man, vaghti nesfe bachehaye khode sarane keshvar too Amrika or Orupa hastand, fekr mikoni miyan maslehate keshvar ro mibinand ya maslehate khanevadehashoon ro?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Five years from now, the same permanently nagging crowd will be gathering here repeating the same tired, long debunked drivel, not realizing how wrong they had been all along. Islamic Iran for its part will only have grown more powerful and secure than she already is. It's been nothing but déjà vu for over 40 years.

All these immature comments detached from reality posted here over the past few days deserve to be bookmarked to be shown to their authors in future. Then again, dogmatic anti-IR minds recycling talking points typical of Saudi International and the exiled opposition will hardly ever see the light.

So I'd rather just sit back and relax, with a huge smile. It's not our nerves that are cracking nor our blood that's boiling 24/7, it's theirs. Please, keep up the predictions of imminent downfall. We need amusement too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Five years from now, the same permanently nagging crowd will be gathering here repeating the same tired, long debunked drivel, not realizing how wrong they had been all along. Islamic Iran for its part will only have grown more powerful and secure than she already is. It's been nothing but déjà vu for over 40 years.
> 
> All these immature comments detached from reality posted here over the past few days deserve to be bookmarked to be shown to their authors in future. Then again, dogmatic anti-IR minds recycling talking points typical of Saudi International and the exiled opposition will hardly ever see the light.
> 
> So I'd rather just sit back and relax, with a huge smile. It's not our nerves that are cracking nor our blood that's boiling 24/7, it's theirs.


Man nazdike 10 sal hast ke daram barnameye hasteyi va mooshakie Iran ro donbal mikonam.
Az sale 2010 inja forum e Iran ro check mikardam. Az zamani ke hanooz avayele dabirestan boodam.
5 sal dige? Namardi age 5 sal dige hamin post-ha ro nayari moroor konim. Mard nisti age nakoni
Zamani ke Ghaher ro maskhare mikardan, migoftand 10 sal dige rooye donya ro kam mikonim
1 sal dige mishe 10 sal. Khabari az Ghaher shode? Hanooz 4 ta Kowsar ham natoonestim besazim.

5 sal dige ham hamin ash hasto hamin kase. Hich khabari az selahe hasteyi nist, hatta 5 sal dige
Mage inke pas az marge Khamenei ye kase digeyi biyad ke sharayet kheili taghyir kone
Ba in farmoon 5 sal dige ham hamin ash hasto hamin kase.

Mage nemigoftim Rohani bere dorost mishe? Rohani 1 sal bishtar hast ke rafte. Man ke farghi nemibinam.
Kholaseye dastan hatman bookmark kon. 5 sal dige ham ro mibinim. Oonvaght bebinim pishbinihaye ki dorost az ab dar oomade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

mozdoorha pakestani va bangladeshi regime hay zer zer va zer mizanan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Man nazdike 10 sal hast ke daram barnameye hasteyi va mooshakie Iran ro donbal mikonam.
> Az sale 2010 inja forum e Iran ro check mikardam. Az zamani ke hanooz avayele dabirestan boodam.
> 5 sal dige? Namardi age 5 sal dige hamin post-ha ro nayari moroor konim. Mard nisti age nakoni
> Zamani ke Ghaher ro maskhare mikardan, migoftand 10 sal dige rooye donya ro kam mikonim
> 1 sal dige mishe 10 sal. Khabari az Ghaher shode? Hanooz 4 ta Kowsar ham natoonestim besazim.
> 
> 5 sal dige ham hamin ash hasto hamin kase. Hich khabari az selahe hasteyi nist, hatta 5 sal dige
> Mage inke pas az marge Khamenei ye kase digeyi biyad ke sharayet kheili taghyir kone
> Ba in farmoon 5 sal dige ham hamin ash hasto hamin kase.
> 
> Mage nemigoftim Rohani bere dorost mishe? Rohani 1 sal bishtar hast ke rafte. Man ke farghi nemibinam.
> Kholaseye dastan hatman bookmark kon. 5 sal dige ham ro mibinim. Oonvaght bebinim pishbinihaye ki dorost az ab dar oomade.



From what you're writing, I must be way more than twice your age. And all too familiar with this sort of discourse. It's been 43 years I'm hearing it like a broken record. But was Iran in a more stable position back then? No, and by an enormous margin.

What do you mean _hamin asho hamin kase_? The safe and sound Iran of today which none of her existential enemies is managing to destabilize and defeat, in spite of their innumerable plots? If so, it's my position that would be confirmed thereby. Yours however would imply significant setbacks to Iran's security situation five or ten years from now.

So by all means, watch and see. But if Iran continues to stand strong, do not claim the catastrophist tone some of you like to adopt was justified.




Dariush the Great said:


> mozdoorha pakestani va bangladeshi regime hay zer zer va zer mizanan.



Az qarare ma'lum fararia hanuz neshastan kharej daran vaseye khodeshun zere alaki mizanan. 'Avaze sher o ver, key mian barandaz konan nezame moqaddasemuno? "EnshAllah farda"? Unam bedune komake Emrika-jun (akhe tako tuk tu in paygah hanuz peyda mishan, barandazayi ke edde'a daran mokhalefe Amrika hastan)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> From what you're writing, I must be clearly more than twice your age. And all too familiar with this sort of discourse. It's been 43 years I'm hearing it like a broken record. But was Iran in a more stable position back then? No, and by an enormous margin.
> 
> What do you mean _hamin asho hamin kase_? The safe and sound Iran of today which none of her existential enemies is managing to destabilize and defeat, in spite of their innumerable plots? If so, it's my position that would be confirmed thereby. Yours however would imply significant setbacks to Iran's security situation five or ten years from now.
> 
> So by all means, watch and see. But if Iran continues to stand strong, do not claim the catastrophist tone some of you like to adopt was justified.


I don't exactly see how your age is relevant here. So what? You're 50 something? Who cares? Are you saying that you may not be alive 5 years later? Because as I remember, you said you'd bookmark these posts and I do encourage you to do that and let's review them 5 years later.
And to answer your question, Iran was in a much more stable position in 2005-2010. I'm old enough to remember how people lived well in that period. Inflation was about 15%. Now it's 50%. Immigration was negligible, now almost every one of my friends is leaving Iran. Patriotism was much stronger than now. Protests were almost unheard of after 18th of Tir. Now look at how many protests we have seen in just the last 5 years. Back in 2010, I actually believed that Iran could become a global power. Now I doubt that Iran could remain the dominant regional power. Things have changed for the worse.

Hamin asho hamin kaseh: yani inke azarbademjoon o torkie naghshe khodeshoon ro mibaran jolo, taleban haghe abe ma ro nemide, tahrima rooz be rooz bishtar be eghtesade Iran feshar miyaran va hich kas kari nemikone, keshvarhaye mantaghe pishraft mikonand va ma too reghabat aghab mimoonim. Khavarmiyane shadid dar hale pishraft hast. Ye negah be roshde elm o technology to arabestan bendaz mifahmi ke asan zamani baraye hadar dadan nadarim. Hamintor torkie. 2 sal pish in moghe bood ke goftam torkie be moroor be jayi mirese ke ghodratesh ro tahmil kone. In hamoon ardoghani hast ke nocheye ahmadinejad bood ke intori shode alan.
10 sal pish ardoghan sali chand bar mioomad Iran ke siasat-hash ba ma hamahang bashe. Hala bebin che shaakho shooneyi mikeshe

Sure. Let's watch and see. Let's review these posts 5 years later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> I don't exactly see how your age is relevant here. So what? You're 50 something? Who cares? Are you saying that you may not be alive 5 years later? Because as I remember, you said you'd bookmark these posts and I do encourage you to do that and let's review them 5 years later.
> And to answer your question, Iran was in a much more stable position in 2005-2010. I'm old enough to remember how people lived well in that period. Inflation was about 15%. Now it's 50%. Immigration was negligible, now almost every one of my friends is leaving Iran. Patriotism was much stronger than now. Protests were almost unheard of after 18th of Tir. Now look at how many protests we have seen in just the last 5 years.
> 
> Hamin asho hamin kaseh: yani inke azarbademjoon o torkie naghshe khodeshoon ro mibaran jolo, taleban haghe abe ma ro nemide, tahrima rooz be rooz bishtar be eghtesade Iran feshar miyaran va hich kas kari nemikone, keshvarhaye mantaghe pishraft mikonand va ma too reghabat aghab mimoonim. Khavarmiyane shadid dar hale pishraft hast. Ye negah be roshde elm o technology to arabestan bendaz mifahmi ke asan zamani baraye hadar dadan nadarim. Hamintor torkie. 2 sal pish in moghe bood ke goftam torkie be moroor be jayi mirese ke ghodratesh ro tahmil kone. In hamoon ardoghani hast ke nocheye ahmadinejad bood ke intori shode alan.
> 10 sal pish ardoghan sali chand bar mioomad Iran ke siasat-hash ba ma hamahang bashe. Hala bebin che shaakho shooneyi mikeshe



Hadafe hichkodum az ina be shakhu shune keshidan kholase nemishe. Either they manage to achieve their goal vis à vis Iran or not. So five years isn't enough? Alright, when do we have to come show the serial naggers how wrong they were? In twenty years perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570848767360004098


----------



## lydian fall

اگه رضاخان آرارات و قره سو رو به ترک نداده بود این اتفاقات نمیافتاد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> I don't exactly see how your age is relevant here. So what? You're 50 something? Who cares? Are you saying that you may not be alive 5 years later? Because as I remember, you said you'd bookmark these posts and I do encourage you to do that and let's review them 5 years later.
> And to answer your question, Iran was in a much more stable position in 2005-2010. I'm old enough to remember how people lived well in that period. Inflation was about 15%. Now it's 50%. Immigration was negligible, now almost every one of my friends is leaving Iran. Patriotism was much stronger than now. Protests were almost unheard of after 18th of Tir. Now look at how many protests we have seen in just the last 5 years. Back in 2010, I actually believed that Iran could become a global power. Now I doubt that Iran could remain the dominant regional power. Things have changed for the worse.
> 
> Hamin asho hamin kaseh: yani inke azarbademjoon o torkie naghshe khodeshoon ro mibaran jolo, taleban haghe abe ma ro nemide, tahrima rooz be rooz bishtar be eghtesade Iran feshar miyaran va hich kas kari nemikone, keshvarhaye mantaghe pishraft mikonand va ma too reghabat aghab mimoonim. Khavarmiyane shadid dar hale pishraft hast. Ye negah be roshde elm o technology to arabestan bendaz mifahmi ke asan zamani baraye hadar dadan nadarim. Hamintor torkie. 2 sal pish in moghe bood ke goftam torkie be moroor be jayi mirese ke ghodratesh ro tahmil kone. In hamoon ardoghani hast ke nocheye ahmadinejad bood ke intori shode alan.
> 10 sal pish ardoghan sali chand bar mioomad Iran ke siasat-hash ba ma hamahang bashe. Hala bebin che shaakho shooneyi mikeshe
> 
> Sure. Let's watch and see. Let's review these posts 5 years later.


baba. ba divar sohbat koni behtar javab migiri. bikari akhe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Hadafe hichkodum az ina be shakhu shune keshidan kholase nemishe. Either they manage to achieve their goal vis à vis Iran or not. So five years isn't enough? Okay, when do we have to come show the serial naggers how wrong they were? In twenty years?


Bebin moshkel system hast.
System niyaz be degargooni dare. Por az fesad shode. Sarane keshvar ba Orupa o Amrika ertebate ziyadi daran
Potansiel too Iran vojood dare, kasani ke bekhan in potansiel ro dorost estefade konand nadarim.

Age system dorost beshe momken hast 5 sal dige ham beshe
Age system hamintori fased bemoone 20 sal dige ham Iran be jaygahe vagheyish nemirese

Ta parsal omid dashtam ke Rohani mire daro dasteye lashkhoro gharb parast miran
Rohani rafto hanooz taghyiri nadidam rastesh.


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Bebin moshkel system hast.
> System niyaz be degargooni dare. Por az fesad shode. Sarane keshvar ba Orupa o Amrika ertebate ziyadi daran
> Potansiel too Iran vojood dare, kasani ke bekhan in potansiel ro dorost estefade konand nadarim.
> 
> Age system dorost beshe momken hast 5 sal dige ham beshe
> Age system hamintori fased bemoone 20 sal dige ham Iran be jaygahe vagheyish nemirese
> 
> Ta parsal omid dashtam ke Rohani mire daro dasteye lashkhoro gharb parast miran
> Rohani rafto hanooz taghyiri nadidam rastesh.



What are you lamenting, lost potentials (in your opinion), or an imminent threat to Iran's existence? Because some of your input sounds like the latter. 

Of course Raisi's been doing a much better job than his predecessor. 

These are redundant discussions. All I'm saying is, call me when the enemy manages to achieve its goals and bring Iran down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> What are you lamenting, lost potentials (in your opinion), or an imminent threat to Iran's existence? Because some of your input sounds like the latter.
> 
> Of course Raisi's been doing a much better job than his predecessor.
> 
> These are redundant discussions. All I'm saying is, call me when the enemy manages to achieve its goals and bring Iran down.


Ini ke narezayati omoomi dare ziyad mishe khatar nist?
Ini ke torkie or azarbademjoon daran marzhaye maro taghyir midan va ettehade torkha ro rah mindazan khatar nist?
Ini ke eghtesade Iran 3 - 4 sal hast tavarrome 50% ro dare tajrobe mikone ama hoghoogh 10% ta 25% afzayesh dare har sal khatar nist? Riyazi baladi?
Ini ke az zamane Ahmadinejad be invar tormoze Iran keshide shode khatar nist?

Yeah, these are redundant discussions. Call me after 5 years, show me the bookmarked posts and let's see who was right.


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> These are redundant discussions. All I'm saying is, call me when the enemy manages to achieve its goals and bring Iran down.


Strong doubt they can

The main enemy is from the inside, which includes a very large portion of the government officials in the majles, who are such bastards they send their kids to Amrika to live a different lifestyle while they work in Iran. Their daughters dressing up like western women. These are the definition of leeches. They need to get rid of them, the system has been damaged because of it. Not to mention the security issues that came with it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Strong doubt they can
> 
> The main enemy is from the inside, which includes a very large portion of the government officials in the majles, who are such bastards they send their kids to Amrika to live a different lifestyle while they work in Iran. Their daughters dressing up like western women. These are the definition of leeches. They need to get rid of them, the system has been damaged because of it. Not to mention the security issues that came with it


The fact that some parliament members and high ranking authorities have their family living in Europe or North America is the very definition of conflict of interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> The fact that some parliament members and high ranking authorities have their family living in Europe or North America is the very definition of conflict of interests.


Conflict of interests doesn't begin to cover, it is such blantant hypocrisy, one cannot put into words how anger inducing it is. Everyone, from ever spectrum of society hates these people, from the opposition, to the pro-IR people who feel these people are hypocrite and possibly blackmailed to spy for CIA/MI6 etc...

Their should be legal recourse, in the law books. whereas no dual-citizen can be working in government positions, and none can have their kids in these countries either. This would greatly restore the sense of justice between the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BISHKEK (UrduPoint News / Sputnik - 16th September, 2022) The Tajik military continues to target Kyrgyz positions and clashes are ongoing in some areas of the state border on Friday, the Kyrgyz border service told Sputnik.

"From the Tajik side, the shelling of the positions of the Kyrgyz side continues, and in some areas there are intense battles," the border service said, adding that Tajikistan moves additional forces and military equipment to the border area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Conflict of interests doesn't begin to cover, it is such blantant hypocrisy, one cannot put into words how anger inducing it is. Everyone, from ever spectrum of society hates these people, from the opposition, to the pro-IR people who feel these people are hypocrite and possibly blackmailed to spy for CIA/MI6 etc...
> 
> Their should be legal recourse, in the law books. whereas no dual-citizen can be working in government positions, and none can have their kids in these countries either. This would greatly restore the sense of justice between the people.


If you look at the comments of most pro-IR people on mashreghnews.com, almost everyone is disgusted with what has happened to Mahsa Amini. Even they believe that her hijab was fine. Even the pro-IR people are tired of incompetency and stupidity shown continuously by the system.









فیلم/تصاویر پلیس امنیت اخلاقی تهران از وضعیت مهسا امینی


پلیس تهران تصاویر دوربین مداربسته پلیس امینت اخلاقی تهران بزرگ در خصوص مهسا امینی را منتشر کرد.




www.mashreghnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Strong doubt they can
> 
> The main enemy is from the inside, which includes a very large portion of the government officials in the majles, who are such bastards they send their kids to Amrika to live a different lifestyle while they work in Iran. Their daughters dressing up like western women. These are the definition of leeches. They need to get rid of them, the system has been damaged because of it. Not to mention the security issues that came with it


Ki mikhaad in janevara ro adab kone? ghalibaf khoone australia dare? damesh garm, 100ta khoone dige amrika o canada dashte bashe vali engadr zer zerre bikhod nazanan. inha khodeshoon az khaaye haye amrika avizoon shodan bad mian mardome badbakhtemoon ro daakhele keshvar ba sho'aarha zedde amrikayi gool mizanan. tof bar gooretoon.

Sepah mashghoole bechap bechaape. Hossein salami o generalha ashghal mozakhrafe dige faghat baladan dozdi konan. key baraye manafeye iran boland shodan?



QWECXZ said:


> If you look at the comments of most pro-IR people on mashreghnews.com, almost everyone is disgusted with what has happened to Mahsa Amini. Even they believe that her hijab was fine. Even the pro-IR people are tired of incompetency and stupidity shown continuously by the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فیلم/تصاویر پلیس امنیت اخلاقی تهران از وضعیت مهسا امینی
> 
> 
> پلیس تهران تصاویر دوربین مداربسته پلیس امینت اخلاقی تهران بزرگ در خصوص مهسا امینی را منتشر کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir


so who is behind some of these ''gashte ershad'' units? who decides how to behave with those arrested? you must go after them, pinpoint these subhumans who embarrass us so much.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> BISHKEK (UrduPoint News / Sputnik - 16th September, 2022) The Tajik military continues to target Kyrgyz positions and clashes are ongoing in some areas of the state border on Friday, the Kyrgyz border service told Sputnik.
> 
> "From the Tajik side, the shelling of the positions of the Kyrgyz side continues, and in some areas there are intense battles," the border service said, adding that Tajikistan moves additional forces and military equipment to the border area.


May the power of Ahura be with Tajikestan.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> so who is behind some of these ''gashte ershad'' units? who decides how to behave with those arrested? you must go after them, pinpoint these subhumans who embarrass us so much.
> 
> 
> May the power of Ahura be with Tajikestan.


gasht-e-ershad , the legacy of Saeed Mortazavi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Hack-Hook said:


> gasht-e-ershad , the legacy of Saeed Mortazavi.


inam yek joonevari ke be yek khabarnegare pirzane badbakht tajavoz kard va koshtesh. alanam azad migarde vase khodesh.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Ini ke narezayati omoomi dare ziyad mishe khatar nist?
> Ini ke torkie or azarbademjoon daran marzhaye maro taghyir midan va ettehade torkha ro rah mindazan khatar nist?
> Ini ke eghtesade Iran 3 - 4 sal hast tavarrome 50% ro dare tajrobe mikone ama hoghoogh 10% ta 25% afzayesh dare har sal khatar nist? Riyazi baladi?
> Ini ke az zamane Ahmadinejad be invar tormoze Iran keshide shode khatar nist?
> 
> Yeah, these are redundant discussions. Call me after 5 years, show me the bookmarked posts and let's see who was right.



You're arguing these are imminent, major unchecked threats to Iran's security then, and that authorities have not the slightest clue of what they're doing. Fine, we shall see if in five years from now, Iran will sink into turmoil or on the contrary, will remain stable and expand her power and reach.

Iran experienced much harder periods on every one of the criteria you enumerated. This is how age can sometimes help in developing one's comparative outlook (although the information on events further back in time can be read up on as well).




Stryker1982 said:


> Strong doubt they can
> 
> The main enemy is from the inside, which includes a very large portion of the government officials in the majles, who are such bastards they send their kids to Amrika to live a different lifestyle while they work in Iran. Their daughters dressing up like western women. These are the definition of leeches. They need to get rid of them, the system has been damaged because of it. Not to mention the security issues that came with it



This isn't my point. Yes these liberals need to brought to justice and politically sidelined for good (it seems to me I'm one of their staunchest critics here, just saying) but they will not manage to bring Iran down.

If like some other user above, you believe the things you mentioned apply to IRGC commanders though, then there'll be nothing much left to discuss, for such contentions against Sepah are nothing but a figment of the wild imagination of anti-IR oppositionists and have no connection whatsoever to reality. Could as well spend my time watching Saudi International and the BBC in that case, but I'm not interested in gutter level propaganda and have better things to do.




Hack-Hook said:


> gasht-e-ershad , the legacy of Saeed Mortazavi.



Islamic Iran has always had modesty laws and has always enforced them more or less strictly (most strictly in the early phase of the Revolution, long before Mortazavi).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> This isn't my point.


Oh I know, was just venting in general

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue In Green

Any truth to the rumors about IRGC troop surge in the North?


----------



## Stryker1982

Blue In Green said:


> Any truth to the rumors about IRGC troop surge in the North?


Their is truth. Artillery truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SalarHaqq said:


> You're arguing these are imminent, major unchecked threats to Iran's security then, and that authorities have not the slightest clue of what they're doing. Fine, we shall see if in five years from now, Iran will sink into turmoil or on the contrary, will remain stable and expand her power and reach.
> 
> Iran experienced much harder periods on every one of the criteria you enumerated. This how age can sometimes help in developing one's comparative outlook (although the information can be read up on as well).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't my point. Yes these liberals need to brought to justice and politically sidelined for good (it seems to me I'm one of their staunchest critics here, just saying) but they will not manage to bring Iran down.
> 
> If like some other user above, you believe that the things you mentioned apply to IRGC commanders however, then there'll be nothing much left to discuss, for such contentions against Sepah are nothing but a figment of the wild imagination of anti-IR oppositionists and have no connection whatsoever to reality. Could as well spend my time watching Saudi International and the BBC in that case, but I'm not interested in gutter level propaganda and have better things to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic Iran has always had modesty laws and has always enforced them more or less strictly (most strictly in the early phase of the Revolution, long before Mortazavi).


But we have bigger problems. This gashte ershad thugs should be chained if they cause rift and protests while our borders are being threatened by enemies. We've no time for this nonsense bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> But we have bigger problems. This gashte ershad thugs should be chained if they cause rift and protests while our borders are being threatened by enemies. We've no time for this nonsense bro.


kofr nagoo baba. agar yek khanoomi hatta yek taare moosh dide beshi mire jahanammm!! bayad az in gonahe bozorg jolo giri konim dadash.

rafti karbala ya na?



Blue In Green said:


> Any truth to the rumors about IRGC troop surge in the North?


Consider all twitter posts as garbage rumours.. unless you see official handle account tied to governments tweeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

QWECXZ said:


> If you look at the comments of most pro-IR people on mashreghnews.com, almost everyone is disgusted with what has happened to Mahsa Amini. Even they believe that her hijab was fine. Even the pro-IR people are tired of incompetency and stupidity shown continuously by the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فیلم/تصاویر پلیس امنیت اخلاقی تهران از وضعیت مهسا امینی
> 
> 
> پلیس تهران تصاویر دوربین مداربسته پلیس امینت اخلاقی تهران بزرگ در خصوص مهسا امینی را منتشر کرد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir


They took the wrong approach by conking her on the head. She doesn't like hijab?

Laser her scalp and eyebrows until nothing ever grows there again. Then explicitly forbid her from concealing her baldness in public...everyone can admire her egghead and her "bravery".

Brains, people. Do this and no bitch will ever raise her monkey fist in the air and scream "rEdaM tO HeJab", kek.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

The video till now shows a natural death (except if we've missed some pictures), and from her move and way of talking it doesnt seem that she was mishandled or anything.
But we see ofcourse that this gashte ershad and hijab issue is fully milked by the zionist terrorist enemy.

Now watch coming days enemy media and look how much this issue causes the authorities to go defensive and explaining that her death was natural etc, only wasting time, money and dividing the country in about half (half pro hijab, half against).

This is such a *disastrious *policy, it could become a security threat for our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The video till now shows a natural death (except if we've missed some pictures), but from her move and way of talking it doesnt seem that she was mishandled or anything.
> But we see ofcourse that this gashte ershad and hijab issue is fully milked by the zionist terrorist enemy.
> 
> Now watch coming days enemy media and look how much this issue causes the authorities to go defensive and explaining that her death was natural etc, only wasting time, money and dividing the country in about half (half pro hijab, half against).
> 
> This is such a *disastrious *policy, it could become a security threat for our country.


⬇️😁


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> They took the wrong approach by conking her on the head. She doesn't like hijab?
> 
> Laser her scalp and eyebrows until nothing ever grows there again. Then explicitly forbid her from concealing her baldness in public...everyone can admire her egghead and her "bravery".
> 
> Brains, people. Do this and no bitch will ever raise her monkey fist in the air and scream "rEdaM tO HeJab", kek.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> ⬇️😁


????


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> ????


Er, I was pointing you to a post I'd made earlier, arrow indicating the quote.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> E
> 
> Er, I was pointing you to a post I'd made earlier, arrow indicating the quote.


Khob ba postet chi mikhay berini?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Khob ba postet chi mikhay berini?


Bebakhshid, man kheyli kam Farsi baladam.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Bebakhshid, man kheyli kam Farsi baladam.


It's ok, but your post about this young woman is not a good mindset, we need nationalism and unity, not liberalism or extremism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It's ok, but your post about this young woman is not a good mindset, we need nationalism and unity, not liberalism or extremism.


I'm sick of women causing problems, brother. You give them a fingerhold, they seize your wrist.

Woman worship is unfortunately a very bad Iranian trait and it comes back to bite in vicious ways.

Masculine assertion, polygamy and seven children need to be the norm again.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Masculine assertion, polygamy and seven children need to be the norm again.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


>


Don't laugh, I'll take your share of women too 👹


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## raptor22

When and where we are gonna pull aliof and ERD reins? these 2 are attacking their neighbors from Iraq to Syria and Armenia ... it is already lateeee


----------



## sha ah

This is a tragedy and there needs to be an investigation launched immediately, otherwise protests will likely get out of control.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570761546489561092

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570803081977417731

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570791149337718784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570797412259893252
If this footage is really her, then she died of natural causes ? But why am I hearing in western media that the Drs said she had a would on her head ? At the least it's extremely suspicious. An investigation should be launched just to clarify what happened. Was she detained or what happened ? Does anyone know the details ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570790344295616512
I don't see any blood. Is this a plot against Iran ? Like I said if the authorities don't present the facts in a timely manner, this will be the worst protest in Iran since the gasoline protests a few years back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570764288339636231


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Islamic Iran has always had modesty laws and has always enforced them more or less strictly (most strictly in the early phase of the Revolution, long before Mortazavi).


Gasht-e-Ershad was mortazavi handi work , before that it was some basij that didn't had the power to arrest unless accompanied by police force and police themselves . and early phasee was Comitee that I also don't like go into detail about them the fools several time stopped me and my mother when i was 13 year old and wanted us to prove we are related . such islamic values and such observation skill

its not the first time such incident has happened this time probably was a sad accident because of some undisciplined police member . but there are cases like what happened several year ago with one station in north of tehran if i recall correctly , that I rather not go into detail , but it was so outragous that people attacked the station and destroyed it , the one that at some part included burying someone in a one of the jungles east of tehran



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> They took the wrong approach by conking her on the head. She doesn't like hijab?
> 
> Laser her scalp and eyebrows until nothing ever grows there again. Then explicitly forbid her from concealing her baldness in public...everyone can admire her egghead and her "bravery".


so you approve Rouhani approved way of promoting hijab .
splash acid at face of the one who don't have hijab
(Yes he was not so moderate when he was young)


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The video till now shows a natural death (except if we've missed some pictures), and from her move and way of talking it doesnt seem that she was mishandled or anything.
> But we see ofcourse that this gashte ershad and hijab issue is fully milked by the zionist terrorist enemy.


you don't see what happened after that and according to reports her ear were bleeding which is not natural at all , thats a sign of fx of base of skull . and its stated to reports of who were arrested by her she was hit in the van when they were transported to police station


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> I don't see any blood. Is this a plot against Iran ? Like I said if the authorities don't present the facts in a timely manner, this will be the worst protest in Iran since the gasoline protests a few years back.


the video really look like what happen at EDH, the bleeding is inside the skull , you can't see it
and please don't make another Neda Agha-Soltan out of it


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I'm sick of women causing problems, brother. You give them a fingerhold, they seize your wrist.
> 
> Woman worship is unfortunately a very bad Iranian trait and it comes back to bite in vicious ways.
> 
> Masculine assertion, polygamy and seven children need to be the norm again.


Definitely our population should become at least 150-200 million because we need more scientists and soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Definitely our population should become at least 150-200 million because we need more scientists and soldiers.


just use the current one effectively . if you want cannonfodder , import them from other places


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Definitely our population should become at least 150-200 million because we need more scientists and soldiers.


How, bro? When the IR has become so indifferent that our fair share of Hirmand's water is not given to us, how do you expect our population to grow without water? If Iran wants 200 million people, then we should do something about water stress and start planning trees and creating forests like China and Arabs are doing.

As for Mahsa Amini, a bunch of gullible upper-middle class fools that think Iran is France and protest over the slightest problems is the least of its consequences. It has serious long term consequences.
The unfortunate death of Mahsa Amini will deepen the already wide gap between average Iranians and authorities, particularly religious ones. It will divide the country and polarize it. Also, it will give Iran bad media reputation which is exactly what we don't need.

As for Mahsa, it is possible that she was hit in the head in the van that was taking them to the police station. Witnesses said that she and some other women had a fight in the van with the police. So, although the police have released a footage of her in the police station, going in and falling on the floor on her own without anybody touching her, nobody knows what had happened before that.

Also, witnesses claim that when she collapsed, the police didn't call an ambulance in a timely manner, claiming that she was faking it, which was protested by other people in the room and resulted in a new round of fighting between the police and the arrested people.

So, honestly, the footage that has been released does not prove anything. A thorough investigation with more proof is needed to decide whether her death was natural or not. It's quite strange that a 22 year old woman who was completely healthy collapsed like that on the floor for no reason and then she died, although it is possible that she had a heart attack, but still, it's very strange and rare for someone her age to have a heart attack for no reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> So, honestly, the footage that has been released does not prove anything. A thorough investigation with more proof is needed to decide whether her death was natural or not. It's quite strange that a 22 year old woman who was completely healthy collapsed like that on the floor for no reason and then she died, although it is possible that she had a heart attack, but still, it's very strange and rare for someone her age to have a heart attack for no reason.


thats not a heart attack , the video didn't show any sign of hear attack included cheast pain, dyspnea , chest dyscomfort,...
the only way that could be a heart problem is completely obstruction of blood flow out of heart .that can happen when 
1- heart completely stop pomping blood
2-a tension pneumothorax
3-rupture of Aorta
4-cardiac rupture and tamponade after that.

the only way i knew first can happen is a high voltage electric shock (let say above 1000 volt) or in end stage patients with severely ill condition and electrolyte imbalance

the second can happen in trauma , stab wound frcture of the rib . non of that happen here
the third only happen in penetrating wound and serrious deceleration injuries . that can't be the ase as it would have killed her instantly there was no two day being in coma in hospital .
the 4th would have happened in penetrating heart trauma and in extensive Myocardial infarction and after several day not instantly

the heart problem explanation don\t add up at all

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> thats not a heart attack , the video didn't show any sign of hear attack included cheast pain, dyspnea , chest dyscomfort,...
> the only way that could be a heart problem is completely obstruction of blood flow out of heart .that can happen when
> 1- heart completely stop pomping blood
> 2-a tension pneumothorax
> 3-rupture of Aorta
> 4-cardiac rupture and tamponade after that.
> 
> the only way i knew first can happen is a high voltage electric shock (let say above 1000 volt) or in end stage patients with severely ill condition and electrolyte imbalance
> 
> the second can happen in trauma , stab wound frcture of the rib . non of that happen here
> the third only happen in penetrating wound and serrious deceleration injuries . that can't be the ase as it would have killed her instantly there was no two day being in coma in hospital .
> the 4th would have happened in penetrating heart trauma and in extensive Myocardial infarction and after several day not instantly
> 
> the heart problem explanation don\t add up at all


His brother claims that her feet were blue when they were taking her to the ambulance. If so, that does seem like a heart attack.


----------



## Hack-Hook

QWECXZ said:


> His brother claims that her feet were blue when they were taking her to the ambulance. If so, that does seem like a heart attack.


no it mean that there was problem with her provide oxygen to the foot . it can be vasospasm . it can be respairatory failure , it can be heart failure , it can be supratentorial herniation and the subsequence respiratory failure , it can be HOCM and sudden cardiac death but that happen in excerscise and sport .

I don't knew what happened ,i only can conclude what explanation add up and what have problem


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> no it mean that there was problem with her breading and low oxygen to the foot . it can be vasospasm . it can be respairatory failure , it can be heart failure , it can be supratentorial herniation and the subsequence respiratory failure , it can be HOCM and sudden cardiac death but that happen in excerscise and sport .
> 
> I don't knew what happened ,i only can conclude what explanation add up and what have problem


Yeah, but you can't overrule heart failure if her feet were blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

It’s basically what happened in America a few times with police roughly throwing a person into a van and not buckling them in. The person resisting.

Lower back of the head is vulnerable place. All it takes is one wrong impact to throw someone in a coma.


----------



## QWECXZ

:بیانیه بیمارستان کسری

سرکار خانم مهسا امینی در ساعت 20:22 روزسه شنبه 22 شهریور ماه با ارست قلبی تنفسی (کد 99) ، بدون علائم حیاتی و میدریاز دوبل (مرگ مغزی) به بیمارستان کسری ارجاع و با توجه تلاش های ویژه تیم احیا عملیات احیا بر روی بیمار انجام گرفته که ضربان قلب برگشت و بیمار در بخش مراقبت های ویژه بستری شدند

متاسفانه بیمار پس از 48 ساعت در روز جمعه مجددا دچار ارست قلبی شده که با توجه به مرگ مغزی علی رغم تلاش های تیم پزشکی موفق به احیا نشدند و بیمار فوت شد. لذا بلافاصله پیکر خانم مهسا امینی پس از فوت به پزشکی قانونی برای تحقیقات بیشتر ارجاع شد​


----------



## jauk

Dariush the Great said:


> Jaryane in mahsa amini chiye? baz joonevarhaye regime adam koshtan?


Nope.



TheImmortal said:


> It’s basically what happened in America a few times with police roughly throwing a person into a van and not buckling them in. The person resisting.
> 
> Lower back of the head is vulnerable place. All it takes is one wrong impact to throw someone in a coma.


Hmmm … false info as usual from our friendly neighborhood foreign news link poster especially from Saudi sources. You’re not a friendly or unbiased source.


----------



## jauk

The Whining Simpletons are back! 😂

Video of what really happened to Zheena below. She passed out due to a stroke. That’s it. Please mark all posters here that are spreading negative and false info as not those who wish Iran the best. 

That said, regardless, one cannot totally dismiss fault from vice police from calling her in in the first place. It’s not a good look as evidenced by the not so well wishers here and in the enemy media false info hose our simpletons continue to suck on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

301🇦🇲 on Instagram: "Unofficial reports state that Iran's IRGC is deploying tens of thousands of troops near the Armenian and Azerbaijani borders, including armored units of the Iranian army. For months, Iran has warned it will not accept any change


301🇦🇲 shared a post on Instagram: "Unofficial reports state that Iran's IRGC is deploying tens of thousands of troops near the Armenian and Azerbaijani borders, including armored units of the Iranian army. For months, Iran has warned it will not accept any changes to the borders of Armenia."...




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

jauk said:


> The Whining Simpletons are back! 😂
> 
> Video of what really happened to Zheena below. She passed out due to a stroke. That’s it. Please mark all posters here that are spreading negative and false info as not those who wish Iran the best.
> 
> That said, regardless, one cannot totally dismiss fault from vice police from calling her in in the first place. It’s not a good look as evidenced by the not so well wishers here and in the enemy media false info hose our simpletons continue to suck on.


 I saw the video. She swooned while speaking to the Gashte Ershad officer and the police came to load her in the ambulance shortly.

I think the controversy arose mainly because her idiot of a brother attacked the responding officer and got thrashed/arrested for it.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Definitely our population should become at least 150-200 million because we need more scientists and soldiers.


300 million should be the target. Not from the current Iranian middle class or many of the wealthy elite, however.

The religious Shia village folk must supplant them and edge out whatever remnants of the Shah's era have manifested Iranian society.



Hack-Hook said:


> so you approve Rouhani approved way of promoting hijab .
> splash acid at face of the one who don't have hijab
> (Yes he was not so moderate when he was young)


No, not acid. That's crude, provocative and lacks the same punch.

Turning someone into an egghead, though...none of the most rabid feminists will dare show a strand of hair again if that starts getting implemented.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Gasht-e-Ershad was mortazavi handi work , before that it was some basij that didn't had the power to arrest unless accompanied by police force and police themselves . and early phasee was Comitee that I also don't like go into detail about them the fools several time stopped me and my mother when i was 13 year old and wanted us to prove we are related .



Doesn't change much in practice. There was no tightening of modesty law enforcement after the establishment of Ershad Patrols. It used to be stricter before, whether or not Basij had a legal right to arrest (they could immobilize suspects until arrival of police and more importantly, enforcement used to be carried out with greater scrutiny, thresholds for arrest were lower i.e. arrest would occur for lighter infringements).

These brothers are no fools. They're applying the law, that's all. In secular liberal countries with no Islamic modesty laws, people get stopped and harassed by police forces under manifold pretexts. Yet not everyone affected will automatically turn into an "ACAB" anarcho-leftist or into some fanatical anti-regime activist. And Iranian law enforcement is very, very lenient in comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mehdipersian

QWECXZ said:


> این نفوذ جریان پان ترکیسم در ایران به خاطر سرکوب ملی‌گرایی در ایران هست که از زمان خمینی راه افتاد
> وقتی خیلی از ایدئولوژی جمهوری اسلامی این هست که بگه کوروش دروغ هست و نیست و هر سال تو آبان طرفداران کوروش رو بندازه زندان به جرم اقدام علیه امنیت ملی دیگه چی میخوای؟ پان ترکیسم زمانی پا گرفت که کس شعرهای کره ای خرایی که می گفتند کوروش وجود خارجی وجود ندارد و دروغ و زاییپاگاندای پهلوی می شود جز ایدئولوژی طرفداران نظام.
> 
> همین که تراکتور تو لیگ هر گوهی دلش خواست خورد و با اون جماعت وحشی مماشات کردن و اسمش رو گذاشتن وحدت این داستان شدیدتر شد. اینی که یه مشت قوم گرا برن تو ورزشگاه شعار جدایی طلبی بدن اقدام علیه امنیت ملی نیست (اون هم تو منطقه مرزی) اما این که بری سر قبر کوروش وسط کشور یا حتی روسری برداشتن اقدام علیه امنیت ملی هست
> 
> الان هم خیلی راحت جمهوری اسلامی داره می‌ده که رویای نئوعثمانی به واقعیت بپیونده​


پان ترکیسم از 100 سال پیش در ایران شروع شده. در واقع همه اش تاثیرات ترک های جوان در عثمانی و ترکیه بود بعد هم که روسیه طمع به آذربایجان ایران داشت در آذربایجان شوروی مدام تبلیغش را میکردند.
حتی در سال 57 می خواستند از ایران جدا بشوند که همین آخوندها ی آذری و امام خمینی جلویش را گرفتند.
جمهوری اسلامی کلا با هر ملی گرایی مخالف هست میگوید فقط امت اسلامی داریم. اتفاقا بزرگترین دشمن پان ترکیسم در ترکیه و آذربایجان همین شیعیان و علوی های مذهبی هستند که علاقه ای به پان ترکیسم در ترکیه و آذربایجان ندارند و به ایران علاقه دارنده علاقه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Mehdipersian said:


> پان ترکیسم از 100 سال پیش در ایران شروع شده. در واقع همه اش تاثیرات ترک های جوان در عثمانی و ترکیه بود بعد هم که روسیه طمع به آذربایجان ایران داشت در آذربایجان شوروی مدام تبلیغش را میکردند.
> حتی در سال 57 می خواستند از ایران جدا بشوند که همین آخوندها ی آذری و امام خمینی جلویش را گرفتند.
> جمهوری اسلامی کلا با هر ملی گرایی مخالف هست میگوید فقط امت اسلامی داریم. اتفاقا بزرگترین دشمن پان ترکیسم در ترکیه و آذربایجان همین شیعیان و علوی های مذهبی هستند که علاقه ای به پان ترکیسم در ترکیه و آذربایجان ندارند و به ایران علاقه دارنده علاقه


کاملاً درسته. پان ترکیسم و جدایی طلبی در اون بخش از زمان قاجار هم به خاطر تبلیغات روس‌ها و شوروی بوده
اما هیچ وقتی پایگاه مردمی نداشتن. یا حتی اگه پایگاه مردمی هم داشتن همیشه خاموش بودن و جرات ابراز وجود نداشتن
اینی که امروز اینطوری ابراز وجود می‌کنند و علنی شاخ و شونه می‌کشند پدیده کاملاً جدیدی هست که مال ۱۰ - ۱۵ سال اخیر هست
و البته نکته بحث من اینه که هیچ مقابله‌ای از طرف رژیم باهاشون نمی‌شه و شاید حتی تشویق هم می‌شن با سخنان افرادی مثل اعمه جمعه
جمع کردن این جماعت با گرفتن سرانشون خیلی راحت شدنی هست​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> But we have bigger problems. This gashte ershad thugs should be chained if they cause rift and protests while our borders are being threatened by enemies. We've no time for this nonsense bro.



Zero blunders is unfortunately an unrealistic goal for any law enforcement agency. What we can say with certainty though, is that blunders are far more infrequent in Iran compared to numerous western so-called "democracies", and this says a lot.

As for the enemy exploiting some citizens' (mostly the culturally westernized) dissatisfaction with modesty laws, we can be sure that they'll find something else to exploit if Iran lifts hejab regulations.

We need to ponder the fact that the only reasons why some are having issues with the current dress code are:

1) Western and globalist cultural onslaught, facilitated by the extreme tolerance authorities are showing for banned satellite TV receivers, by the constant delaying of the national internet project calling for a complete disconnection of Iran from unwanted websites etc. The relentless cultural soft war waged on the Iranian nation has consisted of: propaganda, psy-ops and most perfidiously, social engineering.

In other terms, any rift in Iranian society concerning the hejab issue was generated by the enemy in the first place, namely because it's the enemy which engineered opposition to hejab laws in Iranian society. Look at the early years of the Islamic Revolution: public modesty regulations used to enjoy near unanimous approval from the Iranian people. So what happened? Did their Aryan "genetic heritage" suddenly activate, causing them to reject "Islamic rules imported from Arabia"? Let's be serious, that's nonsense. What happened, is that Iranian culture was tampered with by the enemy and its Hollywoodism, its advertising of American lifestyles etc.

An enemy which can do this, be absolutely certain it will also be able to artificially create new demands among the culturally uprooted segments of Iranian society for ever increasing social-cultural liberalism, and this in turn will lead to new rifts if and once the Islamic Republic allows females to lift the hejab in public spaces. Some assume that in such an eventuality, Iranians who now are susceptible to the enemy's propaganda, will suddenly become content and will then unite behind the Islamic Republic and Velayat.

This is because those who think this way, are projecting onto the mass of Iranians their own preferences in terms of social-cultural norms - preferences which boil down to a form of secular conservatism (no compulsory hejab in public, tolerance for nightclubs, alcohol and premarital intimate relations, but opposition to LGBTism, to generalized abortionism, to the destruction of the family structure, to inversion of the authority of the father, and to legalization of narcotics other than alcohol). And in this, they are very deeply mistaken.

Once you open the floodgates of the sort of cultural liberalism which globalist oligarchs are imposing on nations, there's no turning back. If the IR allows _bi-hejabi _in public, liberal-minded Iranians will definitely not stop there, they will gradually press for more and more, all the way to same-sex marriage and so on, guided and supported by the enemy with its virtually infinite media resources. And, this will therefore not deprive the enemy of the cultural instrument it is using to create issues in Iranian society.

2) Social modernization, rise of female higher education, rise of female workforce. You can't have these and expect traditional norms of society to remain fully intact, it's just not possible when at the same time you're permitting western(-sponsored) media to be freely accessible. In that sense, and I'm immensely regretful for having to say this, but the project for an Islamic modernity advocated by the likes of our beloved teacher, shahid Mottahari and others, whereby we can enter a different type of modernity, one that doesn't suppose us to compromise on our religion (nor on its political role) because Islam unlike the Christianity of the Church does not hinder scientific progress, has failed. Mind you, we would have succeeded in this endeavour if it wasn't for the enemy's colossal cultural aggression, it's social engineering, it's soft cultural war, or if we had barren access to satellite TV channels and questionable websites. But authorities chose otherwise. And having it both ways is simply not feasible.

On a sidenote, I grin when I read inoperative comparisons between the divorce rate under the ousted monarchy and now, because when the majority of the population cannot read and write, when up to 80% live in conservative rural areas (small villages essentially), when you have very little university students and their overwhelming majority happen to be males, it's only natural that the divorce rate will stay low, in other terms it's not really a feat; conversely, when these social features experience a reversal, then divorce will inevitably tend to rise as well.

So the solution, other than enforcing the ban on satellite dishes and launching a national internet free of corrupt content, resides in taking a break from this tendential drive towards assimilation of the respective social functions of males and females. Maybe it's high time for authorities to start creating greater incentives for female Iranians to raise their children and focus on their households rather than being pressured to enter the cut-throat capitalist job market, and so on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

وقتی به این رییسی شل و بی خاصیت با پدر زن بشکه و پر انتظار و بی مصرفش که عامل نا امنی مردم به اسم حجابه نگاه کنم میگم

کاش رهبری به مجتبی برسه که ندید میگم سگش به داماد علم الهدی میرزه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> وقتی به این رییسی شل و بی خاصیت با پدر زن بشکه و پر انتظار و بی مصرفش که عامل نا امنی مردم به اسم حجابه نگاه کنم میگم
> 
> کاش رهبری به مجتبی برسه که ندید میگم سگش به داماد علم الهدی میرزه


ایران یه کسی رو می‌خواد که یه ایدئولوژی تازه به نظام تزریق کنه
یعنی میون این همه دانشجو و طلبه که تو این ۴۳ سال تو حوزه علمیه قم تربیت شدند یه آدم حسابی پیدا نمی‌شه که رهبر بشه؟
اصلاً‌ تو این ۴۳ سال خروجی حوزه علمیه قم برای سیاست کشور چی بوده؟

رهبر آینده ایران باید یه فردی باشه که نسل جدید رو بفهمه
اگه مجتبی می‌فهمه نسل جدید رو بسیار عالی. بعید می‌دونم رئیسی نسل جدید رو بفهمه
ولی هر کسی که هست باید بتونه فاصله‌ای که بین نسل قدیم (که الان حکومت می‌کنند) با نسل جدید هست رو پر کنه
بین بچه‌های نسل دهه هفتاد و هشتاد با بچه‌های نسل دهه چهل و پنجاه یه کهکشان فاصله هست
همین قدر هم بین بچه‌های نسل نود که دارن بزرگ می‌شن با بچه‌های دهه شصت و هفتاد فاصله هست
هر کسی که میاد باید حداقل نسل دهه شصت و هفتاد رو بفهمه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> ایران یه کسی رو می‌خواد که یه ایدئولوژی تازه به نظام تزریق کنه
> یعنی میون این همه دانشجو و طلبه که تو این ۴۳ سال تو حوزه علمیه قم تربیت شدند یه آدم حسابی پیدا نمی‌شه که رهبر بشه؟
> اصلاً‌ تو این ۴۳ سال خروجی حوزه علمیه قم برای سیاست کشور چی بوده؟
> 
> رهبر آینده ایران باید یه فردی باشه که نسل جدید رو بفهمه
> اگه مجتبی می‌فهمه نسل جدید رو بسیار عالی. بعید می‌دونم رئیسی نسل جدید رو بفهمه
> ولی هر کسی که هست باید بتونه فاصله‌ای که بین نسل قدیم (که الان حکومت می‌کنند) با نسل جدید هست رو پر کنه
> بین بچه‌های نسل دهه هفتاد و هشتاد با بچه‌های نسل دهه چهل و پنجاه یه کهکشان فاصله هست
> همین قدر هم بین بچه‌های نسل نود که دارن بزرگ می‌شن با بچه‌های دهه شصت و هفتاد فاصله هست
> هر کسی که میاد باید حداقل نسل دهه شصت و هفتاد رو بفهمه​



مساله حجاب چوب دو سر گوه شده برای نظام و آخوند بی مصرفی که پاش به سوریه نرسیده و حجره نشین بوده و آتش جنگ رو ندیده حقی بر این مردم نداره

علم الهدی ها از دور هم دستی بر آتش نگرفتند و گردن کلفت کردند در حوزه فرهنگی اقتصادی

این مرفه نشینان حوزه فرهنگ و اقتصاد مردم رو بیچاره کردند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> مساله حجاب چوب دو سر گوه شده برای نظام و آخوند بی مصرفی که پاش به سوریه نرسیده و حجره نشین بوده و آتش جنگ رو ندیده حقی بر این مردم نداره
> 
> علم الهدی ها از دور هم دستی بر آتش نگرفتند و گردن کلفت کردند در حوزه فرهنگی اقتصادی
> 
> این مرفه نشینان حوزه فرهنگ و اقتصاد مردم رو بیچاره کردند


کاری کردند که ایرانی‌ها که به وطن پرستی معروف بودند علیه کشور خودشون با اسرائیل و عربستان و ترکیه همدستی می‌کنند

ایران همیشه وطن فروش در طول تاریخ داشته اما به خاطر پول و قدرت برای روسیه و انگلیس و آمریکا بوده
اینی که افرادی انقدر از کشورشون بیزار شدن که می‌شینن ایران اینترنشنال سعودی یا کس شعرهای توئیتر فارسی اسرائیل رو می‌خونند باعثش امثال علم الهدی‌ها هستند​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

ربط نداره

زمان شاه پیشه وری و قاضی محمد بدتر کردند

درگیر تبلیغات نشو
فقط تبلیغات زیاد شده



QWECXZ said:


> ایران همیشه وطن فروش در طول تاریخ داشته اما به خاطر پول و قدرت برای روسیه و انگلیس و آمریکا بوده
> اینی که افرادی انقدر از کشورشون بیزار شدن که می‌شینن ایران اینترنشنال سعودی یا کس شعرهای توئیتر فارسی اسرائیل رو می‌خونند باعثش امثال علم الهدی‌ها هستند​


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ربط نداره
> 
> زمان شاه پیشه وری و قاضی محمد بدتر کردند
> 
> درگیر تبلیغات نشو
> فقط تبلیغات زیاد شده


گفتم که همون موقع، اونها برای پول و قدرت کردند
اگه این کس مغزهایی که ایران اینترنشنال و اسرائیل فارسی رو می‌خوندند هم چیزی گیرشون می‌اومد باز یه چیزی
اینها فقط سر لج بازی با کشور خودشون دارن آب تو آسیاب دشمن می‌ریزن​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> گفتم که همون موقع، اونها برای پول و قدرت کردند
> اگه این کس مغزهایی که ایران اینترنشنال و اسرائیل فارسی رو می‌خوندند هم چیزی گیرشون می‌اومد باز یه چیزی
> اینها فقط سر لج بازی با کشور خودشون دارن آب تو آسیاب دشمن می‌ریزن​



اگر فقط ملا جماعت میفهمید چرا سلیمانی از همه علمای اعلام و شاه و همه محبوبتره

چون مردم کسی رو‌میخوان که براشون بمیره نه براشون استاد و بزرگتر باشه

خروجی حوزه طی چهل سال رو از نظر محبوبیت پشت هم ردیف کنی معادل سلیمانی نمیشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

I understand now why so many old-timers left the forum.

Tsk-tsk, I have a really bitter taste in my mouth today. I think I just got a taste of how a French-Canadian feels when being snubbed by French people from France.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Doesn't change much in practice. There was no tightening of modesty law enforcement after the establishment of Ershad Patrols, it used to be stricter before, whether or not Basij had a legal right to arrest (they could immobilize suspects until arrival of police and more importantly, enforcement used to be carried out with greater scrutiny).


as a matter of fact no , enforcement was harsher at the time of comitees but later it become lax until Gasht-e-Ershad 


SalarHaqq said:


> These brothers are no fools. They're applying the law, that's all. In secular liberal countries with no Islamic modesty laws, people get stopped and harassed by police forces under manifold pretexts. Yet not everyone affected will automatically turn into an "ACAB" anarcho-leftist or into some fanatical anti-regime activist. And Iranian law enforcement is very, very lenient in comparison.


its not the way to promote hijab , it can be said simpler than that
one problem with Gasht-e-Ershad is that they are not consistent . some times they are lenient , some times they are strict . and they don't use same standard for every one . for the same offence they may let one go and then the next one they see they arrest .



jauk said:


> The Whining Simpletons are back! 😂
> 
> Video of what really happened to Zheena below. She passed out due to a stroke. That’s it. Please mark all posters here that are spreading negative and false info as not those who wish Iran the best.


yeah a 22 year old healthy person suddenlyy get a stroke . funny thing is stroke don't kill , but hemorrhagy will kill . stroke make half your body pralysed , hemorrhagya send you to coma


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> as a matter of fact no , enforcement was harsher at the time of comitees but later it become lax until Gasht-e-Ershad



As a matter of fact yes and most definitely so, women started wearing their hejab in a much laxer way after the establishment of Gashte Ershad. The coffee shop phenomenon where young _bad-hejab_ females would gather, the possibility to wear ever more revealing types of hejab as well as increasing amounts of make up, and so on and so forth, all of that took place or amplified after the establishment of Gasht-e Ershad.



Hack-Hook said:


> one problem with Gasht-e-Ershad is that they are not consistent . some times they are lenient , some times they are strict . and they don't use same standard for every one . for the same offence they may let one go and then the next one they see they arrest .



The general tendency has steadily been towards greater and greater leniency since the early days of the Revolution.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I saw the video. She swooned while speaking to the Gashte Ershad officer and the police came to load her in the ambulance shortly.
> 
> I think the controversy arose mainly because her idiot of a brother attacked the responding officer and got thrashed/arrested for it.


the video was a cut down video , and didn't even showed 1/10th of what happened there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> the video was a cut down video , and didn't even showed 1/10th of what happened there


So what are you implying? The police beat her up when she was unconscious?


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> As a matter of fact yes and most definitely so, women started wearing their hejab in a much laxer way after the establishment of Gashte Ershad. The coffee shop phenomenon where young _bad-hejab_ females would gather, the possibility to wear ever more revealing types of hejab as well as increasing amounts of make up, and so on and so forth, all of that took place after the establishment of Gasht-e Ershad.


Yes, women started to be more liberal after the establishment of Gasht-e Ershad because two fucking decades had passed since the time of Islamic Revolution Committees and how they harassed people in public.

Things change, Salar. I know it's hard for you to understand this concept, but societies change. The Iranian society is nothing like what it used to be 44 years ago. That's why I said that the future leader of Iran should understand the mentality of the newer generations. Even with Gasht-e Ershad, women will become more and more liberal and anti-hijab as time passes by unless they're given the choice to choose on their own. Only then the trend may change in favor of hijab. Shawnee worded it perfectly. People don't need someone to tell them what to do, they need someone to bleed for them and defend their interests.

Turkey is a perfect example of reversing or at least stopping liberalism. Turkish women used to be way more secular and liberal before Abdullah Gul and Erdogan. My family who have been to Turkey countless times since decades ago until now tell me that Turkish people have become relatively more Islamic than they were before. I don't care about the reason, but it clearly wasn't because the Turkish government forced them to wear hijab.

I know you said you were much older than me, but I'm still old enough to remember the time when the police forcefully entered people's homes like savages to destroy and confiscate satellite dishes. Nobody does that anymore. You know why? Because now they have realized that it will never work. The issue of compulsory hijab is the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> So what are you implying? The police beat her up when she was unconscious?


that's an strange assumption. i was not there but it seems the one who were with her at the time have said she was attacked in the Van when she was transported to the police station .
right now you can only wait for report of autopsy , if it get published


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> The issue of compulsory hijab is the same.


I can't see this compulsory hijab rule staying alive for long. The government also doesn't seem to realize that this rule only benefits Iran's core enemies.



Hack-Hook said:


> that's an strange assumption. i was not there but it seems the one who were with her at the time have said she was attacked in the Van when she was transported to the police station .
> right now you can only wait for report of autopsy , if it get published


My guess is she was hit in the vehicle forcefully, and probably experienced some head injuries that manifested itself after a few hours. Usually bleeding in the head would do this. Getting hit on the head once with a baton can do that.


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> I can't see this compulsory hijab rule staying alive for long. The government also doesn't seem to realize that this rule only benefits Iran's core enemies.
> 
> 
> My guess is she was hit in the vehicle forcefully, and probably experienced some head injuries that manifested itself after a few hours. Usually bleeding in the head would do this. Getting hit on the head once with a baton can do that.


I believe they understand very well that it benefits Iran's core enemies. They just don't care. Religious dogma.
I mean the ambassador of Russia, even though I wasn't really big fan of him because of his photo with the British ambassador, but he said it to them very clearly that the Russian tourists didn't want to visit Iran because of compulsory hijab. I mean how else could he have said it better?

Iran is losing tens of billions of dollars of tourism money over an outdated law that nobody believes in it anymore. I don't know if you have visited Tehran lately or not, but if you work at private companies, not only women no longer bother to wear headscarves, sometimes they even take off their manteaux like hijab is no longer a law. And there are even private companies that if you are not liberal, they won't hire you.

Now tourism is very important. Not only it is an income source, but it boosts national confidence and gives people a sense of importance because people have visited their country. When people feel proud of their country, separatism is automatically oppressed. It also boosts foreign investments, real estate, human development and even production by hiring top-notch talent among foreigners and creating new links with other countries for exporting.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Yes, women started to be more liberal after the establishment of Gasht-e Ershad because two fucking decades had passed since the time of Islamic Revolution Committees and how they harassed people in public.
> 
> Things change, Salar. I know it's hard for you to understand this concept, but societies change. The Iranian society is nothing like what it used to be 44 years ago. That's why I said that the future leader of Iran should understand the mentality of the newer generations. Even with Gasht-e Ershad, women will become more and more liberal and anti-hijab as time passes by unless they're given the choice to choose on their own. Only then the trend may change in favor of hijab. Shawnee worded it perfectly. People don't need someone to tell them what to do, they need someone to bleed for them and defend their interests.
> 
> Turkey is a perfect example of reversing or at least stopping liberalism. Turkish women used to be way more secular and liberal before Abdullah Gul and Erdogan. My family who have been to Turkey countless times since decades ago until now tell me that Turkish people have become relatively more Islamic than they were before. I don't care about the reason, but it clearly wasn't because the Turkish government forced them to wear hijab.
> 
> I know you said you were much older than me, but I'm still old enough to remember the time when the police forcefully entered people's homes like savages to destroy and confiscate satellite dishes. Nobody does that anymore. You know why? Because now they have realized that it will never work. The issue of compulsory hijab is the same.



I guess you did not read my previous comment then.

Iranians like other peoples do not determine their lifestyles simply on their own. It is in fact quite a naive thing to assume, since the impact of cultural soft power and social engineering is very real and can be absolutely overwhelming.

Regarding Iran, first of all it's not so that an overwhelming majority oppose current hejab laws. It's just that the voices of those who do are amplified by the enemy's (and its fifth column's) massive propaganda apparatus.

As for Turkey, no, Turkish people have not become more Islamic since the advent of the AKP. What changed is that the regime finally allowed a party to run and take over the government, which was more representative of the silent mass of practicing, working-class Moslem Turks who felt largely alienated by the radical secularism of previous administrations. However the broad tendency is and has been towards a reduction of religious practice, as articles shared by user Homajon show.

In Iran authorities have decided to stop enforcing the ban on satellite receivers not because it doesn't work but by pure political choice. It's not that complicated to make it work, it only supposes a larger set of measures to be taken as I explained in my previous post.




Stryker1982 said:


> I can't see this compulsory hijab rule staying alive for long. The government also doesn't seem to realize that this rule only benefits Iran's core enemies.



In fact removing the rule will help Iran's enemies much more. See my previous post as to why.

As for tourism, it is a scourge actually. If the goal is to accelerate cultural uprooting of Iranians and dilution of Iranian civilization and national specificity into the global melting pot, then promoting mass tourism is definitely the way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> As for tourism, it is a scourge actually. If the goal is to accelerate cultural uprooting of Iranians and dilution of Iranian civilization and national specificity into the global melting pot, then promoting mass tourism is definitely the way to go.


I cannot agree more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> I guess you did not read my previous comment then.
> 
> Iranians like other peoples do not determine their lifestyles simply on their own. It is in fact quite a naive thing to assume, since the impact of cultural soft power and social engineering is very real and absolutely overwhelming.
> 
> Regarding Iran, first of all it's not so that an overwhelming majority oppose current hejab laws. It's just that their voices are amplified by the enemy's (and its fifth column's) massive propaganda apparatus. And as long
> 
> As for Turkey, no, Turkish people have not become more Islamic since the advent of the AKP. It's just that the regime finally allowed a party to run and take over the government, which was more representative of the silent mass of practicing, working-class Moslem Turks who felt largely alienated by the radical secularism of previous administrations. However the broad tendency is and has been towards a reduction of religious practice, as articles shared by user Homajon show.
> 
> Authorities have decided to stop enforcing the ban on satellite receivers not because it doesn't work but by pure political choice. It's not an issue to make it work, it only supposes a larger set of measures to be taken as I explained in my previous post.


I know you're not going to get it, but if you believe in social engineering, you have to understand that social engineering is not possible with force. The proper tool for social engineering is having a large group of powerful media, an area where the IR sucks balls and our enemies dominate it completely.

An overwhelming majority of people in Tehran oppose current hijab laws, including women who wear hijab as I have talked to them. I don't know about Yazd, for example. But I know for a fact that an overwhelming majority of people in large cities of Iran like Tehran, Karaj, Isfahan (at least over 95%) completely oppose compulsory hijab.

The AKP wouldn't have gained power in Turkey had Turkish people become more liberalized. I remember that Abdullah Gul actually had to fight for his wife's hijab in the Turkish parliament. So, in reality, Turkey has become more Islamic compared to decades ago.

They can't and they won't. There is absolutely no way to enforce those anti-satellite laws and you're completely delusional to think otherwise, particularly with new satellite internet that is supported in recent smart phones like iPhone 14. Even internet censorship will fail very soon.


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> Regarding Iran, first of all it's not so that an overwhelming majority oppose current hejab laws. It's just that their voices are amplified by the enemy's (and its fifth column's) massive propaganda apparatus. And as long


The irony is that the Islamic Republics policies on certain matters have only fueled the enemies subversive efforts. All you have to do is look at the 1980s Iran and 2022, and you will see how badly these policies have failed. 

The enemy loves rules like this because it fuels dissatisfaction against the entire system. Is becoming like Hezbollah territory in Lebanon going to destroy Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> I know you're not going to get it, but if you believe in social engineering, you have to understand that social engineering is not possible with force. The proper tool for social engineering is having a large group of powerful media, an area where the IR sucks balls and our enemies dominate it completely.



Where did I state the opposite? And by the way, Iran will never match her enemies in the media department, because in this area asymmetric warfare is not possible. It's only a matter of resources and quantity.



QWECXZ said:


> An overwhelming majority of people in Tehran oppose current hijab laws, including women who wear hijab as I have talked to them. I don't know about Yazd, for example. But I know for a fact that an overwhelming majority of people in large cities of Iran like Tehran, Karaj, Isfahan (at least over 95%) completely oppose compulsory hijab.



You talked to an overwhelming majority of people in Tehran, Karaj and Esfahan?



QWECXZ said:


> The AKP wouldn't have gained power in Turkey had Turkish people become more liberalized. I remember that Abdullah Gul actually had to fight for his wife's hijab in the Turkish parliament.



There's the general tendency, and then there's the proportional distribution if viewpoints at a given time. That a majority of Turks were and are conservative minded in the religious sense doesn't mean religiosity isn't tendentially regressing. User Homajon has shared multiple articles here that confirm this based on comprehensive studies (rather than subjective individual impressions).

And also, many have voted AKP for economic reasons and not because of social-cultural considerations, especially after Erdogan's first tenure(s).



QWECXZ said:


> They can't and they won't. There is absolutely no way to enforce these laws and you're completely delusional to think otherwise, particularly with new satellite internet that is supported in recent smart phones like iPhone 14. Even internet censorship will fail very soon.



It's possible to control the internet and keep undesired content out.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> The irony is that the Islamic Republics policies on certain matters have only fueled the enemies subversive efforts. All you have to do is look at the 1980s Iran and 2022, and you will see how badly these policies have failed.



Please read my previous post. It's because of the enemy's cultural assault, namely the massive social engineering and soft war Iranians have been subjected to, that there exists some degree of dissension in this field. Left to their own devices under Islamic rule, Iranians would never have espoused such westernized mindsets.



Stryker1982 said:


> The enemy loves rules like this because it fuels dissatisfaction against the entire system. Is becoming like Hezbollah territory in Lebanon going to destroy Iran?



The enemy loves Iran to become "normalized" according to globalist "cultural" standards. They see liberalization of hejab rules as the initial step, after which the topic of the day will promptly shift to legalization of alcoholic beverages, nightclubs etc, and it will not stop until homosexual marriage and child adoption, suppression of the principle of filiation in law, births outside wedlock turning into the norm, and finally the definitive destruction of anything that's left of the family structure.

The delusion that by taking a step back on the dress code and authorizing alcoholic narcotics, things will stop right there, and the assumption that westernized Iranians influenced by the enemy's propaganda won't soon be pressing for more, is just that, a perfectly dangerous delusion. Mark my words today. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Where did I state the opposite? And by the way, Iran will never match her enemies in the media department, because in this area asymmetric warfare is not possible. It's only a matter of resources and quantity.
> 
> You talked to an overwhelming majority of people in Tehran, Karaj and Esfahan?
> 
> There's the general tendency, and then there's the proportional distribution if viewpoints at a given time. That a majority of Turks were and are conservative minded in the religious sense doesn't mean religiosity isn't tendentially regressing. User Homajon has shared multiple articles here that confirm this based on studies, not just subjective individual impressions.
> 
> And also, many have voted AKP for economic reasons and not because of social-cultural considerations, especially after Erdogan's first tenure(s).
> 
> It's possible to control the internet and keep undesired content out.


When you talk about using force for social engineering, it implies that you don't understand how it is done. Social engineering is done by media which heavily relies on arts and entertainment, particularly music and cinema. Both of which have been suppressed by the IR since its inception. The IRIB has lost its audience among Iranian people. Nobody watches Iran's TV channels anymore, unless it is for sports, mostly Persepolis and Esteghlal matches or volleyball/football matches. And yet the IRIB releases figures that claim over 90% of Iranians are satisfied with its programs. lol

You don't need to talk to an overwhelming majority of people in Tehran, Karaj or Esfahan if you know what sampling is in statistics. All you could ask is if my sampling was fair and not biased. And yes, it was not biased. Because I went to a public university that attracted the most religious kind among public universities in Tehran, my high school classmates were from all groups of ordinary Iranians including religious people, I have worked in Iran in different jobs that included ordinary Iranians, so yeah, my sampling was not biased towards a particular group of belief. And yet, I have never seen even a single person that defended the current compulsory laws for hijab, including women who wore chador and were practicing Muslims.

Mashreghnews.com is a very conservative website and all it takes to see their sentiment about the death of Mahsa is to read the comments of their viewers that I posted before. Again, I have to remind you that mashreghnews.com is by far one of the most conservative online newspapers in Iran. We are not talking about liberal newspapers like Tabnak or Entekhab, for example.

Maybe we should ask Turkish members here? @dBSPL could be of help here. I could be wrong, but from Iranians that have frequently visited Istanbul since several decades ago until now, it is generally believed that the appearance of the citizens is becoming more Islamic compared to 1980s. More women wear headscarves compared to 1980s, for example.

No, it's not. The very fact that you see millions of Iranians in places like Twitter or Telegram posting all sorts of comments against the law and even publicly insult the Supreme Leader (which is a very serious offense in the law) is a solid evidence that internet censorship has failed terribly.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> When you talk about using force for social engineering, it implies that you don't understand how it is done. Social engineering is done by media which heavily relies on arts and entertainment, particularly music and cinema. Both of which have been suppressed by the IR since its inception. The IRIB has lost its audience among Iranian people. Nobody watches Iran's TV channels anymore, unless it is for sports, mostly Persepolis and Esteghlal matches or volleyball/football matches.



You don't seem to have understood what I wrote. I didn't claim social engineering relies on the use of force. I stated the enemy is resorting to social engineering and Iran will not be able to counter them on the same playing field. For in this area, it's not so much a matter of quality or ingenuity, but of quantity and financial resources above all. And when it comes to these, Iran will continue lagging behind her enemies for many decades to come.

In the media realm, the enemy also has another inherent advantage in terms of efficiency over Iran: its propaganda and soft power are appealing to the base instincts of humans, especially sexual ones (and others too), because the enemy operates outside of any moral framework. Of course Iran cannot start adopting similar techniques, since it would defeat her entire purpose by definition.

So the response must necessarily come elsewhere, in the media department Iran won't stand a chance in promoting religiosity, no matter what she does.



QWECXZ said:


> You don't need to talk to an overwhelming majority of people in Tehran, Karaj or Esfahan if you know what sampling is in statistics. All you could ask is if my sampling was fair and not biased. And yes, it was not biased. Because I went to a public university that attracted the most religious kind among public universities in Tehran, my high school classmates were from all groups of ordinary Iranians including religious people, I have worked in Iran in different jobs that included ordinary Iranians, so yeah, my sampling was not biased towards a particular group of belief. And yet, I have never seen even a single person that defended the current compulsory laws for hijab, including women who wore chador and were practicing Muslims.



Professional opinion polls suppose a tad more than this. Else anyone could present their subjective experience as a valid social scientific finding for as long as it conforms to certain sampling criteria. But it doesn't quite work this way. There are requirements in terms of sample size which can't be fulfilled by a single person putting questions to their acquaintances. There are also requirements in how the questions are precisely worded, it must be the exact same formulation every time, and more.



QWECXZ said:


> Mashreghnews.com is a very conservative website and all it takes to see their sentiment about the death of Mahsa is to read the comments of their viewers that I posted before. Again, I have to remind you that mashreghnews.com is by far one of the most conservative online newspapers in Iran. We are not talking about newspapers like Tabnak or Entekhab, for example.



Mashregh attracts a fair share of secular nationalists because of its exclusive reporting on military-related topics. There are also liberals posting there. The enemy's social engineering has started affecting some religious conservative milieus but this is a recent phenomenon (facilitated by the likes of Omid Dana, who generally speaking is a double-edged sword for _nezam_ and must therefore be held in check by more fervently religious Hezbollahi factions).



QWECXZ said:


> Maybe we should ask Turkish members here? @dBSPL could be of help here. I could be wrong, but from Iranians that have frequently visited Istanbul since several decades ago until now, it is generally believed that the appearance of the citizens is becoming more Islamic compared to 1980s.



Anecdotal individual experience doesn't mean much to qualified social scientists. Even the subjective perception of one and the same objective reality will vary from person to person depending on a series of factors. So no amount of traveler's impressions can substitute themselves to proper empirical field research, and in this regard numerous studies conclude to tendential regression of religious practice among the Turkish population and especially younger generations. Like I said, user Homajon has shared various papers to this effect in the Middle East section, you may look them up and decide if and why they are supposedly wrong.



QWECXZ said:


> No, it's not. The very fact that you see millions of Iranians in places like Twitter or Telegram posting all sorts of comments against the law and even the Supreme Leader is a solid evidence that internet censorship has failed terribly.



It's technically possible, all that's needed from there on is sufficient political will.

Now I'm not entirely sure where this lack of political will is stemming from. Several different explanations are possible, but I don't have the time to get into these in detail. All I will say is if decision makers are of the belief that loosening Islamic regulations and laws will dialectically lead to social re-Islamization after a while, they will be sorely mistaken. But I doubt they're this naive.


----------



## dBSPL

QWECXZ said:


> Maybe we should ask Turkish members here? @dBSPL could be of help here. I could be wrong, but from Iranians that have frequently visited Istanbul since several decades ago until now, it is generally believed that the appearance of the citizens is becoming more Islamic compared to 1980s. More women wear headscarves compared to 1980s, for example.


That's an absolutely wrong observation, my friend. Unfortunately, it's the opposite. Istanbul's suburbs or places with heavy Arab immigration can also be discussed seperatly, but there is so much nudity in central/maintown areas that you cannot see this much even in most European cities. I'm not criticizing people's own choice, but it's not something to be proud of either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

dBSPL said:


> That's an absolutely wrong observation, my friend. Unfortunately, it's the opposite. Istanbul's suburbs or places with heavy Arab immigration can also be discussed seperatly, but there is so much nudity in central/maintown areas that you cannot see this much even in most European cities. I'm not criticizing people's own choice, but it's not something to be proud of either.



I’m not sure what ‘nudity’ you are referring to. I been to Istanbul several times and over the years the conservative nature has been increasing. Even alcohol in shops is covered by a screen and you have to ask shop owner to raise it like your buying pornography or something highly undesirable.


----------



## dBSPL

TheImmortal said:


> I’m not sure what ‘nudity’ you are referring to. I been to Istanbul several times and over the years the conservative nature has been increasing. Even alcohol in shops is covered by a screen and you have to ask shop owner to raise it like your buying pornography or something highly undesirable.


Hi, There is a ban on labels and advertising for alcohol and cigarette products. Even Turkiye's most successful sports club, Efes Pilsen, had to change its name to Anadolu Efes. There is also a terrible excise tax on these products.

As I said, there is an extraordinary difference between Istanbul's central districts and its suburbs. You can easily feel this in destinations such as Moda and Nişantaşı. My life has passed in the city you visited a few times as a tourist. My opinion is not a conjecture, but about the city I live in every day and know every hole in it.

Regarding the turban issue, I should add that there were very wrong practices after the 80's coup. One of these was the inability of women in headscarves to work in public offices, or even to go to university. Fortunately, we left these problems behind. Headscarved women used to be more, but visibility in social life is something else.

In my personal opinion, I also find it extreme to wear veiled people who are completely covered, or to dress so exhibitionistly that they almost show their ***. Istanbul used to be a city where the clothing culture was less at these two extremes. There are now more social circles of both types So it's more visible.


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Doesn't change much in practice. There was no tightening of modesty law enforcement after the establishment of Ershad Patrols, it used to be stricter before, whether or not Basij had a legal right to arrest (they could immobilize suspects until arrival of police and more importantly, enforcement used to be carried out with greater scrutiny).
> 
> These brothers are no fools. They're applying the law, that's all. In secular liberal countries with no Islamic modesty laws, people get stopped and harassed by police forces under manifold pretexts. Yet not everyone affected will automatically turn into an "ACAB" anarcho-leftist or into some fanatical anti-regime activist. And Iranian law enforcement is very, very lenient in comparison.



I agree rules of the land must be strictly adhered to. There’s no negotiating that especially given the array of opponents and traitors. Ironically those who have genuine concerns about current rules have their wishes delayed ESPECIALLY since the IRI on principle cannot bend to foreign influenced movements. And rightly so. 

That said, it would be good to know on what charges Zheena was called in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

You guys are discussing this of all things? How about someone asks what the condition of the Iranian semiconductor industry is today?!


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571099826875682816


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> I can't see this compulsory hijab rule staying alive for long. The government also doesn't seem to realize that this rule only benefits Iran's core enemies.
> 
> 
> My guess is she was hit in the vehicle forcefully, and probably experienced some head injuries that manifested itself after a few hours. Usually bleeding in the head would do this. Getting hit on the head once with a baton can do that.


its what epidural hematoma do, if you trat them before the patient become uncouncios , the out come is very good but if the patient go to coma , then the chance of recovery become very low .


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571099826875682816


if we can get a 70nm fab I'd be glad, under 20nm fabs are more suited for consumer products . 70-120 are perfect for military and industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Forcing people to do things they don't want to do will never work in the long run. People will either leave in mass (brain drain) or rebel in one way or another. If you want people to do something, there are generally two options, the carrot or the stick approach. 

You can try to force people to do what you want or you can offer people incentives to do what you want. Brute force can yield results, but you have to spent significant amounts on law enforcement and even then you will likely only get mixed results. 

Also using brute force creates an atmosphere of mistrust in society and people become generally resentful towards the authorities, feeling disenfranchised and losing faith in the government. On the other hand, If you create incentives for people to do what you want, it generally yields better results and you don't have to enforce anything, everyone is happy.




QWECXZ said:


> , women started to be more liberal after the establishment of Gasht-e Ershad because two fucking decades had passed since the time of Islamic Revolution Committees and how they harassed people in public.
> 
> Things change, Salar. I know it's hard for you to understand this concept, but societies change. The Iranian society is nothing like what it used to be 44 years ago. That's why I said that the future leader of Iran should understand the mentality of the newer generations. Even with Gasht-e Ershad, women will become more and more liberal and anti-hijab as time passes by unless they're given the choice to choose on their own. Only then the trend may change in favor of hijab. Shawnee worded it perfectly. People don't need someone to tell them what to do, they need someone to bleed for them and defend their interests.
> 
> Turkey is a perfect example of reversing or at least stopping liberalism. Turkish women used to be way more secular and liberal before Abdullah Gul and Erdogan. My family who have been to Turkey countless times since decades ago until now tell me that Turkish people have become relatively more Islamic than they were before. I don't care about the reason, but it clearly wasn't because the Turkish government forced them to wear hijab.
> 
> I know you said you were much older than me, but I'm still old enough to remember the time when the police forcefully entered people's homes like savages to destroy and confiscate satellite dishes. Nobody does that anymore. You know why? Because now they have realized that it will never work. The issue of compulsory hijab is the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

sha ah said:


> Forcing people to do things they don't want to do will never work in the long run. People will either leave in mass (brain drain) or rebel in one way or another. If you want people to do something, there are generally two options, the carrot or the stick approach.
> 
> You can try to force people to do what you want or you can offer people incentives to do what you want. Brute force can yield results, but you have to spent significant amounts on law enforcement and even then you will likely only get mixed results.
> 
> Also using brute force creates an atmosphere of mistrust in society and people become generally resentful towards the authorities, feeling disenfranchised and losing faith in the government. On the other hand, If you create incentives for people to do what you want, it generally yields better results and you don't have to enforce anything, everyone is happy.


If the statement "forcing people to do what they don't want will not work" were correct, having any form of laws would be pointless.
Few people like paying taxes, yet taxes work
Many people want to break traffic laws, yet traffic laws generally work. 
The reason we see so much controversy over hijab laws is because there is a well-funded and well-supported force trying to undermine these laws, and most of it comes from outside Iran.
That is why the hijab law was mostly uncontroversial before the early 2000s. It became controversial after foreign forces started undermining it through satellite TV and internet.
I have a question for members who want the hijab law to be removed: What do you think is going to happen if removing headscarves were legalized? Do you think liberals will say "thank you" and just go home.
No they wont. Not once in the history of the world have liberals been content and stopped at a concession. After headscarves they will ask to remove their pants, then tops, then bare breasts...
They will not stop until grown men can go into playgrounds and show their d**ks to kids.
In the end we will have to fight for a trench
And I prefer we fight for the first trench

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

MyNameAintJeff said:


> If the statement "forcing people to do what they don't want will not work" were correct, having any form of laws would be pointless.
> Few people like paying taxes, yet taxes work
> Many people want to break traffic laws, yet traffic laws generally work.
> The reason we see so much controversy over hijab laws is because there is a well-funded and well-supported force trying to undermine these laws, and most of it comes from outside Iran.
> That is why the hijab law was mostly uncontroversial before the early 2000s. It became controversial after foreign forces started undermining it through satellite TV and internet.
> I have a question for members who want the hijab law to be removed: What do you think is going to happen if removing headscarves were legalized? Do you think liberals will say "thank you" and just go home.
> No they wont. Not once in the history of the world have liberals been content and stopped at a concession. After headscarves they will ask to remove their pants, then tops, then bare breasts...
> They will not stop until grown men can go into playgrounds and show their d**ks to kids.
> In the end we will have to fight for a trench
> And I prefer we fight for the first trench


The thing that you're not mentioning is that majority of Iranian people are against compulsory hijab.
As a man I would be irritated to constantly wear a cap on my head, I want the air and sun to reach my head, especially if it's hot. So I think this jewish influenced and promoted forced hijab should be banned immediately because it's nonsense and now it's in the toolbox of the enemy.
Moralily and families should be promoted and protected, but hijab is a separate topic. Laws that do not allow to walk naked around should stay ofcourse.


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The thing that you're not mentioning is that majority of Iranian people are against compulsory hijab.
> As a man I would be irritated to constantly wear a cap on my head, I want the air and sun to reach my head, especially if it's hot. So I think this jewish influenced and promoted forced hijab should be banned immediately because it's nonsense and now it's in the toolbox of the enemy.
> Moralily and families should be promoted and protected, but hijab is a separate topic. Laws that do not allow to walk naked around should stay ofcourse.


On what basis are you going to allow taking off the hijab but not the rest of clothing?
If the logic is "it's my body and I can wear whatever I want" then nudity should be allowed as well.
The same people who pushed the anti-hijab movement will also start a pro-nudity movement.
And if the police tries to stop public nudity we will have the same controversies we have today.
If they push us back from one of our red lines they will push us back from the rest of it as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

MyNameAintJeff said:


> On what basis are you going to allow taking off the hijab but not the rest of clothing?
> If the logic is "it's my body and I can wear whatever I want" then nudity should be allowed as well.
> The same people who pushed the anti-hijab movement will also start a pro-nudity movement.
> And if the police tries to stop public nudity we will have the same controversies we have today.
> If they push us back from one of our red lines they will push us back from the rest of it as well.



Exactly. The anti hijab arguments are fatuous. And slippery slopes. EVERY country on the planet has imposed a dress code by law. Mostly under public lewdness laws. So the arguments against hijab have to be far better than ‘majority wants this and that’ or ‘I’m uncomfortable’.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

MyNameAintJeff said:


> On what basis are you going to allow taking off the hijab but not the rest of clothing?
> If the logic is "it's my body and I can wear whatever I want" then nudity should be allowed as well.
> The same people who pushed the anti-hijab movement will also start a pro-nudity movement.
> And if the police tries to stop public nudity we will have the same controversies we have today.
> If they push us back from one of our red lines they will push us back from the rest of it as well.


Clothing laws vary considerably around the world. In most countries, there are no laws which prescribe what clothing is required to be worn. However, the community standards of clothing are set indirectly by way of prosecution of those who wear something that is not socially approved. *Those people who wear insufficient clothing can be prosecuted in many countries under various offences termed indecent exposure, public indecency, nudity or other descriptions.* Generally, these offences do not themselves define what is and what is not acceptable clothing to constitute the offence, and leave it to a judge to determine in each case.

It's possible to create a "(regional) standard" to what is ok/allowed and what not. Big financial fines will work and add to state revenue, not beating people or throwing them in vans. Will you dress indecent if I politely give you a 500 dollar fine for violating "family morals" or "public decency"?

Same for this stupid dog issue in Iran. Instead of heavily taxing pet holders, especially those who have dogs. It should be heavily taxed so that state earns from these stupid people. But the laws in Iran are made by very old conservative people, not creative young revolutionary and nationalist people.


----------



## jauk

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Clothing laws vary considerably around the world. In most countries, there are no laws which prescribe what clothing is required to be worn. However, the community standards of clothing are set indirectly by way of prosecution of those who wear something that is not socially approved. *Those people who wear insufficient clothing can be prosecuted in many countries under various offences termed indecent exposure, public indecency, nudity or other descriptions.* Generally, these offences do not themselves define what is and what is not acceptable clothing to constitute the offence, and leave it to a judge to determine in each case.
> 
> It's possible to create a "(regional) standard" to what is ok/allowed and what not. Big financial fines will work and add to state revenue, not beating people or throwing them in vans. Will you dress indecent if I politely give you a 500 dollar fine for violating "family morals" or "public decency"?
> 
> Same for this stupid dog issue in Iran. Instead of heavily taxing pet holders, especially those who have dogs. It should be heavily taxed so that state earns from these stupid people. But the laws in Iran are made by very old conservative people, not creative young revolutionary and nationalist people.



I agree about the pets enforcement. I also believe the pet owners themselves are ignorant to the basics of having pets in public. Until both sides grow up there will be friction. Here on the Islands, where pets are integrated with culture and family, there is constant and deep friction between owners and non owners. In fact, most rules are bent far more in favor of non owners. So much so there are no pets signs on a vast majority of entrances for businesses small and large.

As for the rest of your argument re hijab the very length make it void and unforceable.

You are also wrong about dress code rules. There are age old and enforced rules on dress code in most societies especially the west. That tidbit alone shatters your argument in addition to its length.

At the end you are attempting to create a complex model that literally does not exist elsewhere. As such, you carry a heavy burden of proof. Your arguments, as is, don’t meet that high standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

jauk said:


> I agree about the pets enforcement. I also believe the pet owners themselves are ignorant to the basics of having pets in public. Until both sides grow up there will be friction. Here on the Islands where pets are integrated with culture and family there is constant and deep friction between owners and not owners. In fact, most rules are bent far more in favor of non owners. So much so there are no pets signs on a vast majority of entrances for businesses small and large.
> 
> As for the rest of your argument re hijab the very length make it void and unforceable.
> 
> You are also wrong about dress code rules. There are age old and enforced rules on dress code in most societies especially the west. That tidbit alone shatters your argument in addition to its length.
> 
> At the end you are attempting to create a complex model that literally does not exist elsewhere. As such, you carry a heavy burden of proof. Your arguments, as is, don’t meet that high standard.


Read my post here as well to understand my vision about hijab and public decency:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/girl...-iran-shiraz-city.745432/page-2#post-13858623


----------



## SalarHaqq

MyNameAintJeff said:


> On what basis are you going to allow taking off the hijab but not the rest of clothing?
> If the logic is "it's my body and I can wear whatever I want" then nudity should be allowed as well.
> The same people who pushed the anti-hijab movement will also start a pro-nudity movement.
> And if the police tries to stop public nudity we will have the same controversies we have today.
> If they push us back from one of our red lines they will push us back from the rest of it as well.



The logic of secular (ultra-)nationalists is, "the hejab rule originates from semitic lands, Iranian females in pre-Islamic times did not wear any headdress" (which is subject to debate, but let's assume it was so).

Problem with that, and this is something nationalists tend not to realize, is that the great majority of Iranians who oppose hejab, do not adhere to any form of nationalism, they are bona fide liberals. The propaganda and social engineering which made them turn against hejab in the first place has nothing nationalistic nor conservative to it, it's liberal through and through, because no holds barred liberalism and globalism defines the agenda of the hostile powers behind the dominant anti-hejab narratives encountered in Iranian society.

And so the same westernized, liberal-minded crowd is going to follow suit sheepishly when said foreign powers start promoting nudity, homosexualism, abandonment of marriage and family values, you name it. All of which are next in line should the Islamic Republic cede and lift hejab rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SalarHaqq said:


> The logic of secular (ultra-)nationalists is, "the hejab rule originates from semitic lands, Iranian females in pre-Islamic times did not wear any headdress" (which is subject to debate, but let's assume it was so).
> 
> Problem with that, and this is something nationalists tend not to realize, is that the great majority of Iranians who oppose hejab, do not adhere to any form of nationalism, they are bona fide liberals. The propaganda and social engineering which made them turn against hejab in the first place has nothing nationalistic nor conservative to it, it's liberal through and through, because no holds barred liberalism and globalism defines the agenda of the hostile powers behind the dominant anti-hejab narratives encountered in Iranian society.
> 
> And so the same crowd is going to follow suit when said foreign powers start promoting nudity, homosexualism, abandonment of marriage and family values, you name it. All of which are next in line should the Islamic Republic cede and lift hejab rules.


You're mixing things up. Greatest nationalist dynasty in Iran, the sassanids, were not secular, clerics (mobeds) had big influence. You're confusing globalist-liberalism with conservative-nationalism (which does care about the country, family and public decency).

Nationalists realize very well who the bona fide liberals are and the true nationalist vision is damaged and not promoted by the incompetent media which is in hand of "you know which forces" inside Iran.

The attack on family values, marriage and promotion of new sexual identities and genders is already happening separately from the hijab issue. "anti-hijabism" is a golden tool in zionist tool-box to promote those ideas. Once you break this tool and make the likes of massih alinejads go bankrupt and cry, then you will create a big blow to their wider agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

The government is so paranoid on having control during the toughest economic times in its history it is becoming Shah-ist in its enforcement.

How does a state that preaches the teachings of Imam Ali, end up slaughtering thousands of dogs due to some “western” morality issue and call itself on the side of God? Dogs have existed in Persia long before America was even a country.

Add to the fact that this government shoots itself in the foot with one crisis (building collapse in Abadan) and now this girl (police brutality).

Rabhar sat and talked at great lengths about police brutality in the West and defended the rights of man (George Floyd) who was career criminal and drug user. Who held a gun to a pregnant woman’s stomach during a robbery. He is silent on this matter about police brutality in his own country.

Laws must be followed, but death should never be the sentence for clothing violations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raptor22

TheImmortal said:


> The government is so paranoid on having control during the toughest economic times in its history it is becoming Shah-ist in its enforcement.
> 
> How does a state that preaches the teachings of Imam Ali, end up slaughtering thousands of dogs due to some “western” morality issue and call itself on the side of God? Dogs have existed in Persia long before America was even a country.
> 
> Add to the fact that this government shoots itself in the foot with one crisis (building collapse in Abadan) and now this girl (police brutality).
> 
> Rabhar sat and talked at great lengths about police brutality in the West and defended the rights of man (George Floyd) who was career criminal and drug user. Who held a gun to a pregnant woman’s stomach during a robbery. He is silent on this matter about police brutality in his own country.
> 
> Laws must be followed, but death should never be the sentence for clothing violations.


Well governments must be corrected, monitored and punished by the people whom put them in the power (society); in an ideal democracy government and society both are strong and work together for the betterment of the country, monitor and correct each other .... for example China has got strong government and weak society that and Gov would do whatever it desires ... in IR some elements in government wanna take China path and consider people as a bunch of wrong doers that needed to be controlled and corrected like google engine safe search.


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

قانون حجاب و پوشش قرار نیست معادل عربستان ۱۴۰۰ سال پیش باشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You're mixing things up. Greatest nationalist dynasty in Iran, the sassanids, were not secular, clerics (mobeds) had big influence. You're confusing globalist-liberalism with conservative-nationalism (which does care about the country, family and public decency).



There's no confusion on my part about these distinct political currents. I never pretended authentic nationalists are endorsing the globalist liberal agenda (although you know better than me, that many of those who continue to call themselves nationalist, have completely switched to globalism and liberalism i.e. Reza Pahlavi-supporting monarchists and so on - the separation line is getting increasingly thin). But I'm saying authentic nationalists are failing to acknowledge that liberalization of laws will not magically confine itself to the dress code, should the latter be decisively loosened. Because this whole movement is not being led by nationalists, it's controlled by liberals.

About the non-secular nature of ancient Iranian empire, the Sassanid model can no longer be replicated because let's face it, Zoroastrianism is no longer a proper live religion of the masses. Outside the traditional, tiny Zoroastrian community, its followers - and generally followers of _bastan-gera_ nationalism, are in the minority and even to the latter, Zoroastrianism has devolved into an identitarian marker rather than an actual, concrete religious practice. Hence why there can be no religious-oriented _bastan-gera_ nationalism in the context of present day Iran, and hence why nationalists de facto have no choice but to settle for a secular state if they were to call the shots. They aren't liberals nor globalists, that's true (and I didn't claim otherwise), but they are pretty much compelled to some sort of a secularist stance because their religion of reference can impossibly serve as a basis for governance given its mere symbolic nature nowadays (secularism is not synonymous with liberalism or globalism).

Also and more importantly, I clearly distinguished between conservative nationalists and liberal globalists in my previous post. If you read it again, I'm sure you'll notice. What I'm saying, is that nationalists tend not to realize that the overwhelming majority of those who oppose hejab in Iranian society, have very different motivations in this regard than the nationalists themselves. In other words, please don't assume that these people you see complaining about the dress code are in line with your outlook, they usually aren't. It's the globalist liberal agenda they're embracing, because it's the enemy's globalist liberal propaganda which has taken possession of their minds - not nationalism. This is the bitter reality.



> The attack on family values, marriage and promotion of new sexual identities and genders is already happening separately from the hijab issue. "anti-hijabism" is a golden tool in zionist tool-box to promote those ideas. Once you break this tool and make the likes of massih alinejads go bankrupt and cry, then you will create a big blow to their wider agenda.



I agree that the attack on family values, marriage and promotion of new sexual identities and genders is already happening separately from the hijab issue. However, the nefarious process can never reach its conclusion unless current laws based on Islamic sharia are thoroughly revised. These laws and those who wish to see them upheld, represent a major stumbling block for the enemy and its social engineers. There's only so much they can attain by way of subterfuges in the framework of the existing Islamic legal setting. At the end of the day, the enemy will not be having its way as long as homosexuality remains illegal, as long as same-sex marriage is strictly banned, as long as the subversive narratives aren't taught to children at school nor promoted in the national media.

This, along with what I explained above, is why I disagree with the idea that liberalizing the dress code will simply deprive the enemy of an item its toolbox. Whether we like it or not, it's the liberal crowd not nationalists who are making up the great majority of the anti-hejab demographic. These individuals and those brainwashing them from abroad will feel massively empowered if authorities give in to their demands about the dress code. They will mechanically go on pressing for amended legislation in the other areas you listed. If this dynamic is triggered, the Islamic Republic will be pressured to cede on all these topics one by one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571478605968084994

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

تایوان بعد زنزله

اون خونه مسکن مهریشون به‌کنار...​دلیل این همه سیم و کابل‌کشی تو خیابون چی هست؟ مگه این کشور از کشورهای جهان اولی و پیشرفته متحد امریکا نیست؟ به عراق در روزگار جنگ‌زده بودنش میخوره تا تصویری که از تایوان منتشر کرده‌اند...

به عنوان مثال شرکت تراشه‌سازی TSMC که بزرگترین شرکت تولیدکننده نیمه رسانا تو دنیا هست تو همین کشور قرار داره طوری که فقط چند کشور توانایی همچین تولیداتی دارند... اکثر سی‌پی‌یوها، کارت گرافیک‌ها، رایانه‌ها و ابزارهای ارتباطی زیربناشون همین شرکت هست...


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571617043463430145

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## drmeson

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571617043463430145



In this world, the only thing that keeps you alive is deterrence in form of a threat to erase the enemy in their home. You have that, you ensure the survival of you, your generations. 

... but then we have Fatwa geniuses here who think otherwise.


----------



## sha ah

>If the statement "forcing people to do what they don't want will not work" were correct, having >any form of laws would be pointless.

Laws are usually based on cultural norms and standards that the vast majority of any given society will agree upon. That's why they work, not neccessarily because they're forced on everyone. 

>Few people like paying taxes, yet taxes work

With taxes and bills, you could argue that the majority of people don't like paying them, but the majority also want infrastructure, roads, street lights, clean drinking water, heating, electricity grids and all those things will not be possible without taxation and paying yours bills on time. 

>They will not stop until grown men can go into playgrounds and show their d**ks to kids

So you're implying that in liberal societies where women don't wear hijabs, it's common for grown men to go into playgrounds and show their d**ks to kids ? How did you even come up with this nonsense ? 

Sounds to me like you're using the slippery slope argument here and trying to make it sound as if there are only two choices. You're also implying that the second choice has to come with all these strings attached, when in reality it doesn't. Realistically in between those two choices there is a middle ground that could very well be a possibility. 

I mean you can always use brute force but it will always lead to mixed results, bent up anger, people becoming disenfranchised, people rebelling against the rules, people abandoning the system, etc.

In this day and age, with universal education and high rates of literacy, the proliferation of technology and the internet, I don't think any government should be telling people what to do. Rather I think people should be telling their government what to do on their behalf.

Ideally the government should represent peoples interests and do what they want, not the other way around. But on the other hand, the world is not perfect and often times a genuine democracy can turn into an authoritarian oligarchy.



MyNameAintJeff said:


> If the statement "forcing people to do what they don't want will not work" were correct, having any form of laws would be pointless.
> Few people like paying taxes, yet taxes work
> Many people want to break traffic laws, yet traffic laws generally work.
> The reason we see so much controversy over hijab laws is because there is a well-funded and well-supported force trying to undermine these laws, and most of it comes from outside Iran.
> That is why the hijab law was mostly uncontroversial before the early 2000s. It became controversial after foreign forces started undermining it through satellite TV and internet.
> I have a question for members who want the hijab law to be removed: What do you think is going to happen if removing headscarves were legalized? Do you think liberals will say "thank you" and just go home.
> No they wont. Not once in the history of the world have liberals been content and stopped at a concession. After headscarves they will ask to remove their pants, then tops, then bare breasts...
> They will not stop until grown men can go into playgrounds and show their d**ks to kids.
> In the end we will have to fight for a trench
> And I prefer we fight for the first trench



Man these MKO guys never quit do they. LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571463006449504258

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571611496278556673
Yep those Russian sanctions are working alright 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571605986624016384

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571557051653914624

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

sha ah said:


> So you're implying that in liberal societies where women don't wear hijabs, it's common for grown men to go into playgrounds and show their d**ks to kids ? How did you even come up with this nonsense ?
> 
> Sounds to me like you're using the slippery slope argument here and trying to make it sound as if there are only two choices. You're also implying that the second choice has to come with all these strings attached, when in reality it doesn't. Realistically in between those two choices there is a middle ground that could very well be a possibility.


Yes.
Just look up some of the things that happened in front of kids in the west in the latest pride month. I would post them here but I fear getting banned. 
The slippery slope argument has always proven true when it comes to liberals. You talk about a middle ground, but on what legs is your middle ground going to stand on? If it's freedom then you should allow nudity. If it's religion then you should enforce religious law. If it's public opinion, well public opinion can very easily changed and manipulated by those who control the media.

Also, a lot of members are saying that hijab shouldn't be enforced because the majority don't want it. May I remind you that the majority of Iranians wanted the JCPOA (and arguably still do).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Why are you jumping to extremes though ? You're implying that women not wearing hejab will inevitably lead to nudity, moral degradation and pedophilia ? But that's not necessarily true. Also remember correlation does not equal causation. A society can still experience moral / cultural degradation or crises, even with women wearing head scarves. 

Just look at the Taliban in Afghanistan for example. Now more than 90% of the population is living below the poverty line and Afghans are leaving the country in droves. Women who don't want to cover their entire face, want education and wantto be able to work are beaten, imprisoned, etc. 

When you have a large sector of society that opposes their government policies or the government in general, people will not cooperate or contribute to that government. They won't pay taxes. That country will not grow or flourish in any way, shape or form. People will not trust basic or even essential institutions. For example, they won't put their money into banks.

Yes the majority in a society can and often times are wrong. However an individual or group of elitists can also be wrong. The biggest issue though with authoritarian governments is that they tend to be less likely to quickly adapt or change their policies even when it's plainly obvious that they're wrong. 

Especially when you have a strongman with a powerful cult of personality. Like the saying goes, absolute power corrupts absolutely. This eventually leads to an atmosphere where any criticism of official state policies becomes tantamount to blasphemy.



MyNameAintJeff said:


> Yes.
> Just look up some of the things that happened in front of kids in the west in the latest pride month. I would post them here but I fear getting banned.
> The slippery slope argument has always proven true when it comes to liberals. You talk about a middle ground, but on what legs is your middle ground going to stand on? If it's freedom then you should allow nudity. If it's religion then you should enforce religious law. If it's public opinion, well public opinion can very easily changed and manipulated by those who control the media.
> 
> Also, a lot of members are saying that hijab shouldn't be enforced because the majority don't want it. May I remind you that the majority of Iranians wanted the JCPOA (and arguably still do).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571611496278556673
> Yep those Russian sanctions are working alright
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571605986624016384




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571163048127111171

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IranDefence

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571796065409433605

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

_Iran's new Science and Technology chief:_

"President Raisi designated Ruhollah Dehghani Firoozabadi, *an aerospace engineering professor *at Tehran-based Sharif University of Technology, for the post".

_*I see this an indication that Iran is now going to become more serious about Aviation and Space sectors..that 75 seat passenger plane is my pointer for this to happen..we just have to wait and see...*_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571451905951567877
The wolf has no shrapnel.
It wants to f his mother since that it what he is originally proud of.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

aryobarzan said:


> _Iran's new Science and Technology chief:_
> 
> "President Raisi designated Ruhollah Dehghani Firoozabadi, *an aerospace engineering professor *at Tehran-based Sharif University of Technology, for the post".
> 
> _*I see this an indication that Iran is now going to become more serious about Aviation and Space sectors..that 75 seat passenger plane is my pointer for this to happen..we just have to wait and see...*_



Need IRGC approval. Or we go no where.


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571819202096549891

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

The idiots finally created a new incident for the country over religious bigotry


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571875334978699266

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571884906384429056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571882802018406403

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571877726252060672

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Raisi has to ask his father in law.
Make little things big.

The girl without Hijab is only welcome when he holds Soleimani picture.

چند تا بچه آخوند و آخوند در سوریه کشته شدند
بگید ما هم بدونیم

از بچه های این امام جمعه های بی مصرف که کشته شد

نهایت یک سک سک کردند و برگشتند

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> The idiots finally created a new incident for the country over religious bigotry
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571875334978699266
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571884906384429056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571882802018406403
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571877726252060672


Well played

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> View attachment 880912








گردنم کلفته

اقازاده ها آقا شدند و در حوزه فرهنگ و اقتصادند

حیف اند بروند سوریه
در حوزه فرهنگ موثرترند

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

متاسفانه این چیزها امنیتی میشه و برای امثال ما چوب دو سر گوه میشه

به خاطر اهمیت امنیتی و وجودی مساله ساکت میشیم

تا دفعه بعد دوباره مساله دیگه

دختر های قربانی هم خواستگاه یکسانی دارند

زن دوم نجفی کرمانشاهی
این کرد سقز
رشنو ایلامی لر

هیچوقت یزدی و اصفهانی نیساند
نمیدونم چرا

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Motasefane keshvare ma sobaat nadare. Alan ki masool'e marg in dokhtare javoone?
Aslan chetori mishe neshoon dad? kodom ghaazi aadel miad oon khanevade badbakhto komak kone?

zood dafnesh kardan ke chi beshe?

vaghean motasefam keshvaremoon be che vaziati oftade. hala mozdoorha jonube asia regime bian maale keshi konan.

sagpedarha yek golule be samte esraeil nemiran shelik konan, oonmoghe moghabel yek dokhtare badbakht shir mishan. hala tebghe ghavanin semit khodeshoon ham ke baashe, hala shayad dokhtare chizi nafahmide az lahaz rayat hejabo az in chiza. bayad enghadr bezani too saresh ke jomjomash betarke?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Motasefane keshvare ma sobaat nadare. Alan ki masool'e marg in dokhtare javoone?
> Aslan chetori mishe neshoon dad? kodom ghaazi aadel miad oon khanevade badbakhto komak kone?
> 
> zood dafnesh kardan ke chi beshe?
> 
> vaghean motasefam keshvaremoon be che vaziati oftade. hala mozdoorha jonube asia regime bian maale keshi konan.
> 
> sagpedarha yek golule be samte esraeil nemiran shelik konan, oonmoghe moghabel yek dokhtare badbakht shir mishan. hala tebghe ghavanin semit khodeshoon ham ke baashe, hala shayad dokhtare chizi nafahmide az lahaz rayat hejabo az in chiza. bayad enghadr bezani too saresh ke jomjomash betarke?


Thing is, these are such easily solvable social issues. You can tell the opinion of people based on the nature of their clothing and hijab, and some are going to come on here and say that their voices are amplified and it's not the majority. All you have to do is go to Iran, and you will see the vast majority of women do not even wear their hijab properly. That's all the evidence you need to know their stance, in some places in Northern Tehran they don't even wear it, and leave it on their shoulders. Almost every majoirty muslim country does not have mandatory hijab.

As for the girl, in considering what happened, the government should be financially liable to the family of the girl for her death was in their custody. It couldn't get simpler than that to atleast alleviate the troubles the family has.



Stryker1982 said:


> Thing is, these are such easily solvable social issues. You can tell the opinion of people based on the nature of their clothing and hijab, and some are going to come on here and say that their voices are amplified and it's not the majority. All you have to do is go to Iran, and you will see the vast majority of women do not even wear their hijab properly. That's all the evidence you need to know their stance, in some places in Northern Tehran they don't even wear it, and leave it on their shoulders. Almost every majoirty muslim country does not have mandatory hijab.
> 
> As for the girl, in considering what happened, the government should be financially liable to the family of the girl for her death was in their custody. It couldn't get simpler than that to atleast alleviate the troubles the family has.


Now we will likely have a situation of 2019 again, and a whole bunch of violence will occur for what? For a completely self-inflicted problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shawnee

پرچم ایران رو در سقز کشیدن پایین و برای من و امثال من قضیه امنیتی و تموم شده
مساله مهمتری الان هست و کود سازی در نیزارهای ماهشهر برای هر دسته خائنی باید تکرار بشه


امیدوارم در دراز مدت برای حجاب فکری کنند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

ما با گوساله‌هایی طرف هستیم که حتی قرآن رو هم نمی‌فهمند

امروز یکی از کس مغزان مزدور رژیم می‌گفت آیه «لا اکراه فی الدین» منظورش عدم اجبار در پذیرش دین نیست و نیت خدا چیز دیگری بوده
استدلال این کس مغز اینه که خدا بی‌سواد نبوده و اگه می‌خواسته می‌گفته «لا اجبار فی الدین». یعنی واقعاً باید رید تو مغز این افراد
حالا طرف چهار جمله به عربی کلاسیک نمی‌تونه بدون ایراد بنویسه اما باز گوه می‌خوره
همین مونده بود قرآنی که چند قرن تو ایران درس داده شده رو بیان تحریف کنند

امروز تنها کشور اسلامی جهان که توش حجاب اجباری هست ایران هست. نمونه دیگه‌ای به جز گروهک طالبان نمی‌شناسم. اگه می‌شناسید بگید
طالبان هم که تکلیفش روشن هست. یه مشت آشغال عوضی با قیافه‌های کثیف و ایدئولوژی متعفن. البته از دید آقایون افراطی طالبان جنبش ناب منطقه هست
نکته جالب داستان این هست (همونطوری که اکثر ما بارها دیدیم) مسلمون‌های کشورهای دیگه ایرانی‌ها رو تکفیر می‌کنند. از جمله طالبانی‌ها
حتی عربستان سعودی هم دیگه حجاب اجباری نداره. ترکیه و اندونزی و مالزی و پاکستان و تقریباً‌ هیچ کشور غیر عربی حجاب اجباری نیست. به خصوص برای غیر مسلمان‌ها

این داستان آخرسر باعث شورش می‌شه​


Shawnee said:


> پرچم ایران رو در سقز کشیدن پایین و برای من و امثال من قضیه امنیتی و تموم شده
> مساله مهمتری الان هست و کود سازی در نیزارهای ماهشهر برای هر دسته خائنی باید تکرار بشه
> 
> 
> امیدوارم در دراز مدت برای حجاب فکری کنند


پشتیبانی اکثر مردم رو دارن. دختر بیچاره رو جلوی برادرش دستگیر کردن بردن جنازه‌اش رو تحویل دادن
آخه یکی نیست بگه مادر قحبه‌ها، کسی که با برادرش بیرون هست چطوری می‌تونه فساد ایجاد کنه؟
آخه کدوم بی‌ناموسی میاد خواهر یک نفر رو جلو برادرش بگیره به زور سوار ون کنه بعد چند ساعت بعد بیهوش بدون اینکه به برادرش خبر بدن طرف بره بیمارستان و حتی بهش نگن خواهرت کدوم بخش هست و اونها مجبور باشن خودشون بگردن خواهرشون رو با پرسیدن از مردم اونجا پیدا کنند؟
از همون اول گفتم این داستان بعد امنیتی پیدا می‌کنه

تازه بعد از ۹۸ فضای جامعه یه کم آروم شده بود که باز گوه زدند​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> ما با گوساله‌هایی طرف هستیم که حتی قرآن رو هم نمی‌فهمند
> 
> امروز یکی از کس مغزان مزدور رژیم می‌گفت آیه «لا اکراه فی الدین» منظورش عدم اجبار در پذیرش دین نیست و نیت خدا چیز دیگری بوده
> استدلال این کس مغز اینه که خدا بی‌سواد نبوده و اگه می‌خواسته می‌گفته «لا اجبار فی الدین». یعنی واقعاً باید رید تو مغز این افراد.
> همین مونده بود قرآنی که چند قرن تو ایران درس داده شده رو بیان تحریف کنند
> 
> امروز تنها کشور اسلامی جهان که توش حجاب اجباری هست ایران هست. نمونه دیگه‌ای به جز طالبان نمی‌شناسم. اگه می‌شناسید بگید
> طالبان هم که تکلیفش روشن هست. یه مشت آشغال عوضی با قیافه‌های کثیف و ایدئولوژی متعفن. البته از دید آقایون افراطی طالبان جنبش ناب منطقه هست
> نکته جالب داستان این هست (همونطوری که اکثر ما بارها دیدیم) مسلمون‌های کشورهای دیگه ایرانی‌ها رو تکفیر می‌کنند. از جمله طالبانی‌ها
> حتی عربستان سعودی هم دیگه حجاب اجباری نداره. ترکیه و اندونزی و مالزی و پاکستان و تقریباً‌ هیچ کشور غیر عربی حجاب اجباری نیست. به خصوص برای غیر مسلمان‌ها
> 
> این داستان آخرسر باعث شورش می‌شه​


Too in regime harchi zeshtar adam baashe, harchi bishtar booye gand bede, harchi bishtar az ensaniat dar oomade bashe, be oon semat va servat midan.

yek regime aghab oftade ke hatta arabestan moghabelesh miderakhshe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Too in regime harchi zeshtar adam baashe, harchi bishtar booye gand bede, harchi bishtar az ensaniat dar oomade bashe, be oon semat va servat midan.
> 
> yek regime aghab oftade ke hatta arabestan moghabelesh miderakhshe.


اوایل انقلاب هر کسی یه کم قیافش درست حسابی بود و مثل اینها گرگوری و بی‌ریخت و کثیف و بد لباس نبود رو می‌گفتند طاغوتی
ادارات دولتی رو موکت کرده بودن مردم باید با دمپایی می‌رفتن تو

بد بخت امید دانا اومد ماله بکشه شکاف میون مردم کمتر بشه
با این کار ریدن تو همه زحماتی که امید دانا این همه مدت کشیده بود
این همه کار رسانه‌ای امید دانا با یه حماقت خنثی شد

من خودم به خیلی چیزهای امید دانا انتقاد دارم
مثلاً به اون برنامه‌ای که راجع به بشقاب پرنده و فیزیک پلاسما ساخت که واقعاً کمدی بود
اما بنده خدا تلاش کرد مردم ایران رو دوباره متحد کنه. فکر می‌کردیم مملکت بعد از ۴۳ سال پیشرفت کرده
نمی‌دونستیم هنوز با یه مشت کثافت طالبانی با افکار متحجرانه طرف هستیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اوایل انقلاب هر کسی یه کم قیافش درست حسابی بود و مثل اینها گرگوری و بی‌ریخت و کثیف و بد لباس نبود رو می‌گفتند طاغوتی
> ادارات دولتی رو موکت کرده بودن مردم باید با دمپایی می‌رفتن تو
> 
> بد بخت امید دانا اومد ماله بکشه شکاف میون مردم کمتر بشه
> با این کار ریدن تو همه زحماتی که امید دانا این همه مدت کشیده بود
> این همه کار رسانه‌ای امید دانا با یه حماقت خنثی شد
> 
> من خودم به خیلی چیزهای امید دانا انتقاد دارم
> مثلاً به اون برنامه‌ای که راجع به بشقاب پرنده و فیزیک پلاسما ساخت که واقعاً کمدی بود
> اما بنده خدا تلاش کرد مردم ایران رو دوباره متحد کنه. فکر می‌کردیم مملکت بعد از ۴۳ سال پیشرفت کرده
> نمی‌دونستیم هنوز با یه مشت کثافت طالبانی با افکار متحجرانه طرف هستیم​




گشت ارشاد مال طبقه متوسطه که با مترو میره 

دختر پلنگی که از ماشین پیاده نمیشه رو کاری باش ندارن

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> گشت ارشاد مال طبقه متوسطه که با مترو میره
> 
> دختر پلنگی که از ماشین پیاده نمیشه رو کاری باش ندارن


هزاران آفرین. به خدا حرف حق رو زدی
کسی رو می‌شناسم پدرش ساختمون ساز هست
از زمان دبیرستان دوستان زیادی داره که آقا زاده هستند

شاید تا الان براش بالای ۱۰ بار پیامک کشف حجاب اومده باشه. حتی یکبار هم وزرا نرفته
بالای ۱۰ میلیون ماشین‌اش خلافی داره
تا به امروز یکبار پلیس جلوی ماشین‌اش رو نگرفته
هر چند وقت یکبار هم می‌ره یه رشوه کمی می‌ده خلافی‌اش رو صفر می‌کنه
هر کس دیگه بود تا حالا صد بار ماشین‌اش رو توقیف کرده بودند فرستاده بودن پارکینگ تا بره خلافی‌اش رو صفر کنه و بره کلاس‌های حجاب​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## _Nabil_

Thread in Iranians only mode 😁
Hope nothing serious occured ✌️

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

_Nabil_ said:


> Thread in Iranians only mode 😁
> Hope nothing serious occured ✌️


nothing new, some guy had bribed someone and cleard his trafic fine , people are angry about it


----------



## QWECXZ

Hack-Hook said:


> nothing new, some guy had bribed someone and cleard his trafic fine , people are angry about it


Nope. That's not the subject here.
The subject of the thread is how the authorities provoke people to riot.
After Aban 98 riots, the country was relatively calm and free of major riots.
Now the death of Mahsa Amini has created a new wave unrests throughout Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Protests getting out of control. The government should quickly get to the bottom of what happened without wasting time and if government workers were found to be at fault, compensate the girls family and arrest whoever used excessive force against the girl.

Excessive force. Why is this necessary ? Why attack bystanders ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571899213046226947

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571911880226050059
Protestors also acting line animals


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571880782959976448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571908177226264576
Things are quickly getting out of hand again. I don't think this will change anytime soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571779691140243456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571924603403997184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> hala mozdoorha jonube asia regime bian maale keshi konan.



Mo'anedaye zedde nezam yekam dige beshinan tu qorbat, ru internet cherto pert guyi konan. Qalati ke az daseshun nemiyad.




Dariush the Great said:


> sagpedarha yek golule be samte esraeil nemiran shelik konan,



Na, shahia o Monafeqine Khalq qarare be samte Esra'"il" shellik konan. Ba'de lis zadane chakmehaye arbabaye qarbishun, ina Hezbollahe Lobnan ta'sis khahan kard, Hamas o Jahade Eslami mosallah khahan kard, pas chi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

sha ah said:


> Excessive force. Why is this necessary ? Why attack bystanders ?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571899213046226947


Because they are animals.
She was doing absolutely nothing.
That could've injured her terribly and killed another innocent human being.


----------



## sha ah

These problems are not going away until the government addresses them directly instead of trying to sweet them under the rug


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571886361271062529

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

(NOT FOR VIEWING BY THE WHINER CREW)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571904613325889553

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

So these ''anti riot'' animals are hitting bystanders? Can someone tell me what crime these bystanders committed?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571897833607008256

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The bystanders didn't do anything and they didn't deserve to be physically abused. Unfortunately this is a common site whenever riots break out, not just in Iran. Some police officers are genuinely good people but a certain percentage seem to be maniacs and sadistic. Some join the police force just to abuse others. Same thing with the military. Some join just to abuse and kill others without any repercussions



Dariush the Great said:


> So these ''anti riot'' animals are hitting bystanders? Can someone tell me what crime these bystanders committed?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571897833607008256


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> The bystanders didn't do anything and they didn't deserve to be physically abused. Unfortunately this is a common site whenever riots break out, not just in Iran. Some police officers are genuinely good people but a certain percentage seem to be maniacs and sadistic. Some join the police force just to abuse others. Same thing with the military. Some join just to abuse and kill others without any repercussions



You consider those two moves as hits and physical abuse, characteristic of what a maniacs and sadist would do? Not only does it look harmless but the reaction of the bystander himself (in navyblue shirt) seems to suggest it wasn't hurtful. Good luck expecting riot police officers in the heat of the action in the midst of a melee, when dozens of people are running around wildly, to always perfectly distinguish between a bystander and protesters / rioters.

These below are true hits, footage from "democratic" USA:

https://www.tmz.com/2015/04/14/chico-police-beating-video-extreme-violence-sued/

Everyone can compare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Leave it to the IR to create a crisis out of thin air against itself. A crisis ironically that no one else has in any muslim nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Surenas

The system has lost its touch with the people long time ago. And if the system remains inflexible, a revolution is inevitable.

Which will come at a great cost to our nation, all due to an out-of-touch elite that struggles to adapt to modernity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

The consequence of regime's stupidity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571962943784239111

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

SalarHaqq said:


> These below are true hits, footage from "democratic" USA:
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2015/04/14/chico-police-beating-video-extreme-violence-sued/
> 
> Everyone can compare.


Yes American security forces consist mostly of sociopaths with low levels of education, what a standard to hold Iranian police to.

This type of repression benefits no one and actively harms the nation by causing brain drain and breeding internal dissidents foreign intelligence can then exploit. Even looking at the issue purely from a sense of state self-preservation it's stupid. Regardless there is no world where such a thing as morality police need to exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571823924081557505
وقتی تربیت مدرسی که یکی از دانشگاه‌های حکومتی هست و خیلی از افراد تو وزارتخونه‌ها و بدنه حاکمیت تو تربیت مدرس استاد هستند یا از اونجا فارغ التحصیل شدند و معمولاً همیشه دانشگاه ساکتی هست که هیچ وقت تو جریان‌های سیاسی وارد نمی‌شن اینطوری صداش در بیاد یعنی اکثریت مردم حرفشون رو به رژیم زدند. دیگه توپ تو زمین رژیم هست که انتخاب کنه. یا صدای مردم رو بشنوه یا به سرنوشت رژیم شاه دچار بشه که آخر سرش با اون بیانیه من صدای انقلاب شما رو شنیدم به گوه خوردن افتاد اما دیر شده بود​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

BigMelatonin said:


> Yes American security forces consist mostly of sociopaths with low levels of education, what a standard to hold Iranian police to.
> 
> This type of repression benefits no one and actively harms the nation by causing brain drain and breeding internal dissidents foreign intelligence can then exploit. Even looking at the issue purely from a sense of state self-preservation it's stupid. Regardless there is no world where such a thing as morality police need to exist.


The deflection serves zero purpose and frankly no one cares what US police do. They care what our police do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

Why are people inferring that this girl was beaten to death? Didn't she collapse on camera?

Heart condition or aneurysm, If this happened in McDonalds would people causally infer it was Ronald McDonald?

Reminds me of George Floyd, junkie criminal detained by police and dies of probable overdose combined with stress, leading to nationwide riots.


----------



## PakistaniandProud

Just a question for the Iranians here; do you support the current Iranian government?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

TruthHurtz said:


> Why are people inferring that this girl was beaten to death? Didn't she collapse on camera?
> 
> Heart condition or aneurysm, If this happened in McDonalds would people causally infer it was Ronald McDonald?
> 
> Reminds me of George Floyd, junkie criminal detained by police and dies of probable overdose combined with stress, leading to nationwide riots.


First of all, George Floyd did not die because he was a "junkie criminal". He died of asphyxia. That's why the racist officer who killed him was charged with 3rd degree murder.
Secondly, at this point, the issue is not just the death of Mahsa Amini anymore. It's more than just one person now, but even the death of Mahsa Amini has so many unclear and unexplained points that has left the majority of Iranians unconvinced and angered.

1. She was arrested when she was visiting Tehran with his brother from a small Kurdish city. They put her in the van using force even though her brother protested and her hijab wasn't really that bad. Then they took her to the police station and said that she'd be out after a 1-hour class. When her brother returned, nobody told him what had happened to his sister. He had to find out about it from the arrested people there and even then he had to find his sister in the hospital on his own by asking ordinary people. None of the police informed him of what had happened to his sister.
2. The regime claims that she had a chronic health condition and she had undergone brain surgery for that in her childhood. Her father denies this and claims that she was completely healthy.
3. The video that the regime showed is too short to prove anything. A 2 minute video does not prove anything about what had happened to her previously and how long it took for the ambulance to get there after she passed out. The police in Iran have body cameras. None of the officers that arrested her had body cameras apparently. So, we are completely clueless if she had been hit in the head when she was in the van.
4. An overwhelming majority of young Iranians do not agree with compulsory hijab. The regime knows this and continues to go against the demand of young Iranians, leading to more public dissatisfaction that has resulted in these protests.



PakistaniandProud said:


> Just a question for the Iranians here; do you support the current Iranian government?


That's a broad question. I support the regime's international stance against the Western imperialism that has targeted Iran for centuries. Other than that, I strongly oppose the internal policies of the regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Stryker1982 said:


> Thing is, these are such easily solvable social issues. You can tell the opinion of people based on the nature of their clothing and hijab, and some are going to come on here and say that their voices are amplified and it's not the majority. All you have to do is go to Iran, and you will see the vast majority of women do not even wear their hijab properly. That's all the evidence you need to know their stance, in some places in Northern Tehran they don't even wear it, and leave it on their shoulders. Almost every majoirty muslim country does not have mandatory hijab.
> 
> As for the girl, in considering what happened, the government should be financially liable to the family of the girl for her death was in their custody. It couldn't get simpler than that to atleast alleviate the troubles the family has.
> 
> 
> Now we will likely have a situation of 2019 again, and a whole bunch of violence will occur for what? For a completely self-inflicted problem.


For a stupid cloth/cap on head there are rumors that 4 are already killed , our flag put down, separatists encouraged to make it an ethnic issue, security forces on alert, internet down (damaging economy), foreign enemy media fully working on propanda against Iran and promoting riots. Can you believe this? Will these stupid kharmazhabis wake up? Are they infiltrated by foreign intelligence to intentionally create civil unrest? If it's so easy, intelligence agencies would be stupid not to infiltrate khar-mazhabi thugs.

Gashte ershad bishtareshoon bache-kosan, madarashoon zamane shah kare kharab mikardan.

Goftam mirinan be amniat va asayesh, haminam shod.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ




----------



## Surenas

QWECXZ said:


> That's a broad question. I support the regime's international stance against the Western imperialism that has targeted Iran for centuries. Other than that, I strongly oppose the internal policies of the regime.



Iranians are a security-centric people who in a volatile region understand that their government must be strong in order for them to prosper. Add to that, as you say, centuries of western wrongdoing against Iran and you have a regime that has gained legitimacy by confronting the very same powers that still have their imperialistic mindset.

But the value of confronting immoral countries like Israel and the US diminishes if our people don't prosper and their overall well-being is neglected and undermined by an arrogant regime that tramples on their human rights.

Why are we fighting if not for the fortune and happiness of our people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BigMelatonin said:


> Yes American security forces consist mostly of sociopaths with low levels of education, what a standard to hold Iranian police to.



Alright buddy, will German security forces do?

Here's how they treat harmless bystanders at protests, with the example of the famous "Man in Blue" who was simply passing by a Berlin demonstration with his bicycle in 2009 - they beat him to a pulp for no tangible reason (I had a hard time locating the footage, since most uploads were removed and this one of course is age-restricted, courtesy of "democratic" censorship):






But forget about so-called "democracies", let's go by your own ideal standards (which I guess aren't practiced anywhere, are they?): pray tell, what outrageous fault do you find with the action of Iranian police forces shown in that clip?

Interestingly, when I share evidence of hair-raising violence in the USA - by cops or otherwise, there's almost systematically a liberal or shahi popping up to try and push the fallacy that "Iran's no better". Regrettably, you didn't put them in their place then, nor did the user who 'liked' your post. Only when the opportunity presents itself to take aim at the Islamic Republic does there seem to be reason enough for general mobilization to some.



BigMelatonin said:


> This type of repression benefits no one and actively harms the nation by causing brain drain and breeding internal dissients foreign intelligence can then exploit.



I don't know if you watched the video I was actually commenting on.

Here it is:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571897833607008256
Again I must ask: where's the monstrous crime in that footage?

Just because some people are emotive, doesn't mean they should slide into utter irrationality. And characterizing the behaviour of the police officer in this video as "animalistic" or "sadistic", is simply irrational and detached from common sense - no ifs and buts. That's all I'm saying here.



BigMelatonin said:


> Even looking at the issue purely from a sense of state self-preservation it's stupid. Regardless there is no world where such a thing as morality police need to exist.



The brothers shown in that clip are riot police, not Gashte Ershad. The latter is a separate topic, which I previously addressed in depth.




Stryker1982 said:


> The deflection serves zero purpose and frankly no one cares what US police do. They care what our police do.



Deflection my foot. I challenge you to explain what horrible wrong Iranian riot police did in that specific video I was addressing.

As for no one caring about global standards and universal constraints of police work, well, they're free to cling to some utopian parameters but that won't produce any meaningful insight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Shawnee

بارزانی با خانواده ژینا تماس گرفته

به این حرامزاده بی‌همه چیز بی‌غیرت شپش مسعود بارزانی بگویید وقتی که تروریست‌های داعشی داشتند زنان و دختران کرد در سنجار را به کنیزی می‌بردند و با آن‌ها حرمسرا تشکیل می‌دادند تو کدام گوری بودی؟ وقتی آقایان در وزارت خارجه با هم گرفتار دعوا هستند و کشمکش قدرت و جایگاه دارند امثال این شپشوی بوگندو دم در می‌آورند و اینگونه غلط اضافه می‌کنند.

وقتی پدرش آواره کوه‌ها و بیابان‌ها شد و درس نگرفت، وقتی هم خودش هزاران هزار نفر از مردم سنجار و مناطق اطراف آن را دو دستی تقدیم تروریست‌های داعشی چند ملیتی کرد، تنها داداش بلند شد روسری زن و دخترش را به تهران فرستاد شاید کمکش کنند... اگر در جمهوری اسلامی یک جو غیرت و شرف مانده است درسی به این حرامزاده صهیونیست بی‌پدر می‌دهند که تا عمر دارد از این غلط‌های اضافه و شکرخوری‌هایی که هیچ‌ ارتباطی به او ندارد نکند و حد و مرز خودش را بداند و برود دنبال زنان و دخترانی که همچنان در مناطق تحت اشغال او و شبه‌نظامیانش مفقود هستند، بگردد.

@syriankhabar

گذر پان کورد ها هم به نیزارهای ماهشهر می‌رسد
قاتلان فخری زاده بالاخص پان کرد های بانه​


----------



## SalarHaqq

Surenas said:


> The system has lost its touch with the people long time ago. And if the system remains inflexible, a revolution is inevitable.



Well, counter-revolutionaries assumed the same during the so-called "Green Movement" fitna of 2009... until the epic popular rally of Dey 9 did away with their hopes. The masses showed that they will stand with the Islamic Republic.







In case western- and zionist-backed oppositionists try something funnier, by that I mean attempting to topple Iran's legitimate political order through violence and terrorism, all I will say is: Syria times one thousand, this is the extent to which Iranian security and popular mobilization forces will be willing to sacrifice their earthly existence in order to safeguard the Islamic Revolution.



Surenas said:


> Which will come at a great cost to our nation, all due to an out-of-touch elite that struggles to adapt to modernity.



Should the Islamic Republic fall (which it won't), there will be no more Iran.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

اغلب مردم ناراحتن ولی توی خیابون نمیرن

غالب مردم میفهمند خطر امنیتی رو


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Shawnee said:


> بارزانی با خانواده ژینا تماس گرفته
> 
> به این حرامزاده بی‌همه چیز بی‌غیرت شپش مسعود بارزانی بگویید وقتی که تروریست‌های داعشی داشتند زنان و دختران کرد در سنجار را به کنیزی می‌بردند و با آن‌ها حرمسرا تشکیل می‌دادند تو کدام گوری بودی؟ وقتی آقایان در وزارت خارجه با هم گرفتار دعوا هستند و کشمکش قدرت و جایگاه دارند امثال این شپشوی بوگندو دم در می‌آورند و اینگونه غلط اضافه می‌کنند.
> 
> وقتی پدرش آواره کوه‌ها و بیابان‌ها شد و درس نگرفت، وقتی هم خودش هزاران هزار نفر از مردم سنجار و مناطق اطراف آن را دو دستی تقدیم تروریست‌های داعشی چند ملیتی کرد، تنها داداش بلند شد روسری زن و دخترش را به تهران فرستاد شاید کمکش کنند... اگر در جمهوری اسلامی یک جو غیرت و شرف مانده است درسی به این حرامزاده صهیونیست بی‌پدر می‌دهند که تا عمر دارد از این غلط‌های اضافه و شکرخوری‌هایی که هیچ‌ ارتباطی به او ندارد نکند و حد و مرز خودش را بداند و برود دنبال زنان و دخترانی که همچنان در مناطق تحت اشغال او و شبه‌نظامیانش مفقود هستند، بگردد.
> 
> @syriankhabar
> 
> گذر پان کورد ها هم به نیزارهای ماهشهر می‌رسد
> قاتلان فخری زاده بالاخص پان کرد های بانه​


hamin kam bood in kharkosdeye barzaniye yahoodi khodesho ezaf kone be in majeraye es-hali. Peshkel khodesho part kart vasate es-hale kharmazhabiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Surenas said:


> Iranians are a security-centric people who in a volatile region understand that their government must be strong in order for them to prosper. Add to that, as you say, centuries of western wrongdoing against Iran and you have a regime that has gained legitimacy by confronting the very same powers that still have their imperialistic mindset.
> 
> But the value of confronting immoral countries like Israel and the US diminishes if our people don't prosper and their overall well-being is neglected and undermined by an arrogant regime that tramples on their human rights.
> 
> Why are we fighting if not for the fortune and happiness of our people?


Indeed. One should not take our support for the regime's stance against the West as unconditional support.
There are very upsetting videos of a 10 year old girl injured in a Kurdish city today. If true, I do not see why we should treat the incident any differently than Israeli brutality against Palestinians, particularly when it concerns our own people.

It reminds you of the Battle of Siffin where Amr ibn Al-As ordered Syrians to raise copies of the Quran on their lances.
I personally will not overlook our internal problems anymore if I see that the regime is against unity of Iranians.



Shawnee said:


> بارزانی با خانواده ژینا تماس گرفته
> 
> به این حرامزاده بی‌همه چیز بی‌غیرت شپش مسعود بارزانی بگویید وقتی که تروریست‌های داعشی داشتند زنان و دختران کرد در سنجار را به کنیزی می‌بردند و با آن‌ها حرمسرا تشکیل می‌دادند تو کدام گوری بودی؟ وقتی آقایان در وزارت خارجه با هم گرفتار دعوا هستند و کشمکش قدرت و جایگاه دارند امثال این شپشوی بوگندو دم در می‌آورند و اینگونه غلط اضافه می‌کنند.
> 
> وقتی پدرش آواره کوه‌ها و بیابان‌ها شد و درس نگرفت، وقتی هم خودش هزاران هزار نفر از مردم سنجار و مناطق اطراف آن را دو دستی تقدیم تروریست‌های داعشی چند ملیتی کرد، تنها داداش بلند شد روسری زن و دخترش را به تهران فرستاد شاید کمکش کنند... اگر در جمهوری اسلامی یک جو غیرت و شرف مانده است درسی به این حرامزاده صهیونیست بی‌پدر می‌دهند که تا عمر دارد از این غلط‌های اضافه و شکرخوری‌هایی که هیچ‌ ارتباطی به او ندارد نکند و حد و مرز خودش را بداند و برود دنبال زنان و دخترانی که همچنان در مناطق تحت اشغال او و شبه‌نظامیانش مفقود هستند، بگردد.
> 
> @syriankhabar
> 
> گذر پان کورد ها هم به نیزارهای ماهشهر می‌رسد
> قاتلان فخری زاده بالاخص پان کرد های بانه​


تقصیر از کسانی هست که این بهانه رو دست مسعود بارزانی دادن
این گروهک‌های دو قرونی رو خود ما گنده کردیم. کل خانواده بارزانی تو ایران بودن و بزرگ شدن بعد برای ما شاخ شدن
در مورد برخورد هم که دل خوشی داری، این همه سال تا حالا کی دیدی جمهوری اسلامی واکنش مناسبی نشون بده؟
مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای اون ۲ بچه خردسالی که تو فرودگاه عربستان بهشون تجاوز شد کاری کرد؟
مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای اون همه حاجی که عربستان دهه ۸۰ میلادی کشت و بعد هم دوباره تو ماجرای جرثقیل کشت کاری کرد؟
مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای ترور شهید سلیمانی یا فخری زاده کاری کرد؟
مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای گوه خوری‌های باکو یا طالبان کاری کرده؟
مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای گوه خوری‌های اضافی امارات راجع به جزایر ما کاری کرده؟
مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای حملات پشت سر هم اسرائیل به درون خاک ایران و نقاط حساس و استراتژیک ما کاری کرده؟
حالا تا فردا صبح بیایم بگیم عین الاسد رو با موشک زدیم یا اربیل رو با موشک زدیم. واقعیت رو که خودمون می‌دونیم که تلفات ما خیلی نامتقارن و علیه ما بوده تا الان

فقط زورشون به زن‌ها می‌رسه. زن می‌بینند مثل گاوی که پارچه قرمز جلو چشمش تکون دادی رم می‌کنند وحشی می‌شن
اون دختر بدبختی که کنار خیابون تو پارک نشسته بود مگه چی کار کرده بود که پلیس بی‌شعور اون طوری هلش داد؟ اگه سرش می‌خورد به جایی ضربه مغزی می‌شد باز می‌خواستن بگن این از بچگی مشکل داشته قسمت این بوده الان بمیره​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

در بر


QWECXZ said:


> Indeed. One should not take our support for the regime's stance against the West as unconditional support.
> There are very upsetting videos of a 10 year old girl injured in a Kurdish city today. If true, I do not see why we should treat the incident any differently than Israeli brutality against Palestinians, particularly when it concerns our own people.
> 
> It reminds you of the Battle of Siffin where Amr ibn Al-As ordered Syrians to raise copies of the Quran on their lances.
> I personally will not overlook our internal problems anymore if I see that the regime is against unity of Iranians.
> 
> 
> تقصیر از کسانی هست که این بهانه رو دست مسعود بارزانی دادن
> این گروهک‌های دو قرونی رو خود ما گنده کردیم. کل خانواده بارزانی تو ایران بودن و بزرگ شدن بعد برای ما شاخ شدن
> در مورد برخورد هم که دل خوشی داری، این همه سال تا حالا کی دیدی جمهوری اسلامی واکنش مناسبی نشون بده؟
> مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای اون ۲ بچه خردسالی که تو فرودگاه عربستان بهشون تجاوز شد کاری کرد؟
> مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای اون همه حاجی که عربستان دهه ۸۰ میلادی کشت و بعد هم دوباره تو ماجرای جرثقیل کشت کاری کرد؟
> مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای ترور شهید سلیمانی یا فخری زاده کاری کرد؟
> مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای گوه خوری‌های باکو یا طالبان کاری کرده؟
> مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای گوه خوری‌های اضافی امارات راجع به جزایر ما کاری کرده؟
> مگه جمهوری اسلامی برای حملات پشت سر هم اسرائیل به درون خاک ایران و نقاط حساس و استراتژیک ما کاری کرده؟
> حالا تا فردا صبح بیایم بگیم عین الاسد رو با موشک زدیم یا اربیل رو با موشک زدیم. واقعیت رو که خودمون می‌دونیم که تلفات ما خیلی نامتقارن و علیه ما بوده تا الان
> 
> فقط زورشون به زن‌ها می‌رسه. زن می‌بینند مثل گاوی که پارچه قرمز جلو چشمش تکون دادی رم می‌کنند وحشی می‌شن
> اون دختر بدبختی که کنار خیابون تو پارک نشسته بود مگه چی کار کرده بود که پلیس بی‌شعور اون طوری هلش داد؟ اگه سرش می‌خورد به جایی ضربه مغزی می‌شد باز می‌خواستن بگن این از بچگی مشکل داشته قسمت این بوده الان بمیره​



مغز پوک امثال علم الهدی رو باید موقتی تحمل کرد و بعد چاره کرد

عقلاشون دارن تذکر میدن

اما همین گروهک زپرتی دو بار به اصفهان حمله کرده همین امروز هم
فخری زاده رو تعقیب کرده
و غیره

پان تورک و پان کورد باید قلع و قمع بشه


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SalarHaqq said:


> Well, counter-revolutionaries assumed the same during the so-called "Green Movement" fitna of 2009... until the epic popular rally of Dey 9 did away with their hopes. The masses showed that they will stand with the Islamic Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case oppositionists try something funnier, by that I mean to topple Iran's legitimate political order through violence and terrorism, all I will say is: Syria times one thousand, this is the extent to which Iranian security forces will be willing to sacrifice in order to safeguard the Islamic Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> Should the Islamic Republic fall (which it won't), there will be no more Iran.


It seems you don't even accept government polls about forced hijab. You want civil unrest, riots, deaths, damage to economy (slowing down internet), propaganda against Iran by enemy, encouragement of separatism, people going to georgia, armenia, istanbul, dubai.. spending money there to walk without cloth on their head, cost of gashte ershad and police forces to control people and stop riots... all of these for a piece of veil/cloth on hair? are you ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> در بر
> 
> 
> مغز پوک امثال علم الهدی رو باید موقتی تحمل کرد و بعد چاره کرد
> 
> عقلاشون دارن تذکر میدن
> 
> اما همین گروهک زپرتی دو بار به اصفهان حمله کرده همین امروز هم
> فخری زاده رو تعقیب کرده
> و غیره
> 
> پان تورک و پان کورد باید قلع و قمع بشه


چطوری پان ترک قلع و قمع بشه وقتی تا بالاترین رده‌های نظام نفوذ کردند؟

پان کرد دیگه آن چنان خطری نیست برای کشور. نیروهای سپاه تجربه بسیار خوبی تو جنگ شهری و چریکی دارند
از اون ور هم کردستان عراق توانایی اینکه کردهای ایران رو مسلح کنه نداره. ترکیه خطر بسیار بزرگتری هست

در مورد آشغال‌هایی مثل احمد خاتمی و علم الهدی هم دیگه نمی‌دونم چند سال باید صبر کنیم تا اینها بمیرن
صبر مردم هم حدی داره به خدا. مگه یه انسان چند بار زندگی می‌کنه؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Surenas

SalarHaqq said:


> Well, counter-revolutionaries assumed the same during the so-called "Green Movement" fitna of 2009... until the epic popular rally of Dey 9 did away with their hopes. The masses showed that they will stand with the Islamic Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case oppositionists try something funnier, by that I mean to topple Iran's legitimate political order through violence and terrorism, all I will say is: Syria times one thousand, this is the extent to which Iranian security forces will be willing to sacrifice in order to safeguard the Islamic Revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> Should the Islamic Republic fall (which it won't), there will be no more Iran.



You should see the writing on the wall. The regime is highly unpopular, has proven to be unable to change its ideological outlook in line with the changing perceptions of the Iranian people and is creating a perfect storm by antagonizing world powers and its own people at the same time.

History is full with tone-deaf regimes that in all their arrogance and foolishness thought that they would rule indefinitely through the batons of their goons, to eventually wake up and see a disgruntled and fearless people at the gates of their palaces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It seems you don't even accept government polls about forced hijab. You want civil unrest, riots, deaths, damage to economy (slowing down internet), propaganda against Iran by enemy, encouragement of separatism, people going to georgia, armenia, istanbul, dubai.. spending money there to walk without cloth on their head, cost of gashte ershad and police forces to control people and stop riots... all of these for a piece of veil/cloth on hair? are you ok?


Dude, the guy is not Iranian per his own words. Why should he care as long as he's on the regime's payroll? He will fight Israel to the last Iranian while he will escape Iran as soon as civil unrest starts.

He has recently decided to pretend that he's Iranian, but I remember it very vividly that previously he claimed he was not Iranian and people tried not to shove it in his face. @aryobarzan and @Dariush the Great remember it too. I'm sure it's not only me that remembers this. This is an issue that concerns Iranians, not the regime's non-Iranian agents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> You should see the writing on the wall. The regime is highly unpopular, has proven to be unable to change its ideological outlook in line with the changing perceptions of the Iranian people and is creating a perfect storm by antagonizing world powers and its own people at the same time.
> 
> History is full with tone-deaf regimes that in all their arrogance and foolishness thought that they would rule indefinitely through the batons of their goons, to eventually wake up and see a disgruntled and fearless people at the gates of their palaces.



I would disagree with “highly unpopular”.

Simple example is the most popular figure of Iran in 100 years is Soleimani one of them not Shah, not Mosadegh, not Amir Kabir

The same girl with no head cover worships Soleimani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571988764947320832

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, the guy is not Iranian per his own words. Why should he care as long as he's on the regime's payroll? He will fight Israel to the last Iranian while he will escape Iran as soon as civil unrest starts.
> 
> He has recently decided to pretend that he's Iranian, but I remember it very vividly that previously he claimed he was not Iranian and people tried not to shove it in his face. @aryobarzan and @Dariush the Great remember it too. I'm sure it's not only me that remembers this. This is an issue that concerns Iranians, not the regime's non-Iranian agents.


The problem is we agree maybe on many things, maybe even for 95% with these kharmazhabi people, but they're ready to destroy everything for the 5% disagreement. It means: ina mantegh aslan halishoon nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> I would disagree with “highly unpopular”.
> 
> Simple example is the most popular figure of Iran in 100 years is Soleimani one of them not Shah, not Mosadegh, not Amir Kabir


Soleimani was respected for his stance against the US and his involvement in defeating the ISIS.
One should not assume that he is the most popular figure in Iran's history though. That's not based on any factual polls.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

Shawnee said:


> I would disagree with “highly unpopular”.
> 
> Simple example is the most popular figure of Iran in 100 years is Soleimani one of them not Shah, not Mosadegh, not Amir Kabir
> 
> The same girl with no head cover worships Soleimani



Soleimani transcended the Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The problem is we agree maybe on many things, maybe even for 95% with these mazhabi people, but they're ready to destroy everything for the 5% disagreement. It means: ina mantegh aslan halishoon nist.


پس فکر کردی چرا بهشون می‌گن خرمذهبی؟

البته نباید با همه مذهبی‌ها جمع بست
من همکار دارم چادری مسلمون واقعی و نماز خون که صد برابر از بی‌حجاب‌ها بیشتر علیه حجاب اجباری هست
خود چادری‌ها هم خیلی تحت فشار هستند. جامعه باهاشون اصلاً خوب برخورد نمی‌کنه. به خصوص تو شهری مثل تهران
اتفاقاً چادری‌ها هم خیلی به خاطر حجاب اجباری تحت فشار هستند چون مردم فکر می‌کنند عامل رژیم هستند و علیهشون گارد می‌گیرن
جامعه کاملاً دو قطبی و پولاریزه شده. به خصوص تو شهرهای بزرگ مثل تهران

اگه یک رای گیری جمعی از ایرانی‌ها بشه حتی میون قشر مذهبی‌ هم حجاب اجباری رای نمیاره​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> Soleimani was respected for his stance against the US and his involvement in defeating the ISIS.
> One should not assume that he is the most popular figure in Iran's history though. That's not based on any factual polls.



That is perception of many. I see no current competitor


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> I would disagree with “highly unpopular”.
> 
> Simple example is the most popular figure of Iran in 100 years is Soleimani one of them not Shah, not Mosadegh, not Amir Kabir
> 
> The same girl with no head cover worships Soleimani



They are also ripping his posters because the government used his martyrdom to rally support for popularity. Well that has now faded sadly. Some see him as the external arm of the Republic fighting wars abroad while people at home starved. It’s incorrect analysis, but your average citizen isn’t that bright. He doesn’t understand a country needs to do these things to keeps its independence.

Only when his entire country lies in ruins (Syria, Libya) does he realize the error in his ways. But by then he has sought asylum in [insert western country] while his fellow countrymen suffer in a failed nation state.

Iranian government is not popular. If you held a referendum today to pass voluntary hijab it would pass overwhelming.

In times of economic pain, you need to relax the leash on the people not increase it. This only further causes resentment. People are already choking under the severe inflation and poverty and now you say having a dog is forbidden. Your scarf slipping a little requires being thrown into a van, your Trench coat being too tight means fines.

I mean it’s terrible way to govern. People accepted it when life was good and $1 = 1000 toman. Not when $1 = 35000 toman.

All this does is invite Iran’s enemies to try to implement color revolutions. This is how they got Syria. Started out as ordinary protests then intelligence agencies paid Sunni miltants to start an armed revolt in predominately Sunni territories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> That is perception of many. I see no current competitor


The reason for Soleimani's massive mourning was that he was assassinated by the US.
Iranians took it as a great offense to our nation. I knew people who opposed the regime but yet they posted photos of Soleimani on social networks.
It was a moment that unified Iranians because people were concerned about the security of Iran.

But now a few years after that, I don't think the sentiment is that high anymore. Particularly because the regime failed to revenge his assassination.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

QWECXZ said:


> پس فکر کردی چرا بهشون می‌گن خرمذهبی؟
> 
> البته نباید با همه مذهبی‌ها جمع بست
> من همکار دارم چادری مسلمون واقعی و نماز خون که صد برابر از بی‌حجاب‌ها بیشتر علیه حجاب اجباری هست
> خود چادری‌ها هم خیلی تحت فشار هستند. جامعه باهاشون اصلاً خوب برخورد نمی‌کنه. به خصوص تو شهری مثل تهران
> اتفاقاً چادری‌ها هم خیلی به خاطر حجاب اجباری تحت فشار هستند چون مردم فکر می‌کنند عامل رژیم هستند و علیهشون گارد می‌گیرن
> جامعه کاملاً دو قطبی و پولاریزه شده. به خصوص تو شهرهای بزرگ مثل تهران
> 
> اگه یک رای گیری جمعی از ایرانی‌ها بشه حتی میون قشر مذهبی‌ هم حجاب اجباری رای نمیاره​


kamelan farghecbeyne mazhabi va khar-mazhabio midoonam baradar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> It seems you don't even accept government polls about forced hijab. You want civil unrest, riots, deaths, damage to economy (slowing down internet), propaganda against Iran by enemy, encouragement of separatism, people going to georgia, armenia, istanbul, dubai.. spending money there to walk without cloth on their head, cost of gashte ershad and police forces to control people and stop riots... all of these for a piece of veil/cloth on hair? are you ok?



Which polls are these? It's not a matter of a piece of cloth, but of the survival of Iran as nation and civilization in the face of the liberal globalist onslaught. I explained it exhaustively in my previous reply to you.

Both the internet issue and the hostility displayed by some segments of society towards the dress code can be solved gradually if Iran does what's needed to block the enemy's soft war offensive in the cultural department, namely by establishing a national internet physically disconnected from the global network, and by enforcing the ban on satellite receivers.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The problem is we agree maybe on many things, maybe even for 95% with these kharmazhabi people, but they're ready to destroy everything for the 5% disagreement. It means: ina mantegh aslan halishoon nist.



Not a single religious consideration in my lengthy analysis of the dress code topic though. Nor in the arguments put forth by user MyNamesNotJeff.

Not everything Omid Dana says is accurate, in fact it's not too complicated to demonstrate the necessity of upholding the dress code with a 100% non-religious reasoning. People like Dana and his team just don't have the required background knowledge and familiarity with the literature of political ideas. They are, after all, no academics but simple internet commenters.




Surenas said:


> You should see the writing on the wall. The regime is highly unpopular, has proven to be unable to change its ideological outlook in line with the changing perceptions of the Iranian people and is creating a perfect storm by antagonizing world powers and its own people at the same time.



As said, the alleged unpopularity of the political order is itself a matter of perception. That perceptions can be skewed through the image projected by mainstream media and rehashed by their readers, was demonstrated on Dey 9, 1388.



Surenas said:


> History is full with tone-deaf regimes that in all their arrogance and foolishness thought that they would rule indefinitely through the batons of their goons, to eventually wake up and see a disgruntled and fearless people at the gates of their palaces.



That's assuming the Islamic Republic is legitimizing itself through force not popular backing. However even the most legitimate government will have to resort to some degree of force if standing up to the oppressive zio-American empire given how the latter, thanks to its unmatched propaganda and psy-ops apparatus, will necessarily manage to mislead some people and have them indulge into actions which threaten national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> They are also ripping his posters because the government used his martyrdom to rally support for popularity. Well that has now faded sadly. Some see him as the external arm of the Republic fighting wars abroad while people at home starved. It’s incorrect analysis, but your average citizen isn’t that bright. He doesn’t understand a country needs to do these things to keeps its independence.
> 
> Only when his entire country lies in ruins (Syria, Libya) does he realize the error in his ways. But by then he has sought asylum in [insert western country] while his fellow countrymen suffer in a failed nation state.
> 
> Iranian government is not popular. If you held a referendum today to pass voluntary hijab it would pass overwhelming.
> 
> In times of economic pain, you need to relax the leash on the people not increase it. This only further causes resentment. People are already choking under the severe inflation and poverty and now you say having a dog is forbidden. Your scarf slipping a little requires being thrown into a van, your Trench coat being too tight means fines.
> 
> I mean it’s terrible way to govern. People accepted it when life was good and $1 = 1000 toman. Not when $1 = 35000 toman.
> 
> All this does is invite Iran’s enemies to try to implement color revolutions. This is how they got Syria. Started out as ordinary protests then intelligence agencies paid Sunni miltants to start an armed revolt in predominately Sunni territories.



Yeah
This is how Syria got a civil war. Going sectarian and imbecile because they were unhappy of the regime.

The reason average guy is not in the street is that


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> The reason for Soleimani's massive mourning was that he was assassinated by the US.
> Iranians took it as a great offense to our nation. I knew people who opposed the regime but yet they posted photos of Soleimani on social networks.
> It was a moment that unified Iranians because people were concerned about the security of Iran.
> 
> But now a few years after that, I don't think the sentiment is that high anymore. Particularly because the regime failed to revenge his assassination.



The sentiment that I see is huge. Of course he has devout enemies too.
Popularity is not related to revenge but to his work.


----------



## Surenas

SalarHaqq said:


> As said, the alleged unpopularity of the political order is a matter of perception itself. That this can be skewed by the image projected by mainstream media and their readers, was demonstrated on Dey 9, 1388.



You mean a state organized and orchestrated counter-protest to artificially project an image of popular support against grassroots demonstrations that highlighted a growing dissatisfaction among our younger generations?




SalarHaqq said:


> That's assuming the Islamic Republic is legitimizing itself through force not popular backing. However even the most legitimate government will have to resort to some degree of force if standing up to the oppressive zio-American empire, given how the latter thanks to its unmatched propaganda and psy-ops apparatus will necessarily manage to mislead some people and have them indulge into actions which threaten national security.



You can spare me the American boogeyman. The Islamic Republic is holding on to its power through brute force and scaremongering. It has lost the love of its people long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

SalarHaqq said:


> Alright buddy, will German security forces do?
> 
> Here's how they treat harmless bystanders at protests, with the example of the famous "Man in Blue" who was simply passing by a Berlin demonstration with his bicycle in 2009 - they beat him to a pulp for no tangible reason (I had a hard time locating the footage, since most uploads were removed and this one of course is age-restricted, courtesy of "democratic" censorship):


Well sure, euros are uncivilized violence-prone barbarians so being better than them is the bare minimum they can do. But anyways like Stryker said Iranians don't care about what police in other country are doing.

If you want to oppress people like the Shah did or like they do in the west or PGCC, you need to at least give them a decent standard of living. To start beating people in the streets because they don't want to wear hijab is ridiculous, to do it while the people are already struggling economically is lunacy. IR government is harming Iran right now for no gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> In times of economic pain, you need to relax the leash on the people not increase it. This only further causes resentment. People are already choking under the severe inflation and poverty and now you say having a dog is forbidden. Your scarf slipping a little requires being thrown into a van, your Trench coat being too tight means fines.



The working class and those who suffer the most from economic hardships in Iran aren't really the ones who own dogs, nor the ones who dream of a hejab-less society.




Surenas said:


> You mean a state organized and orchestrated counter-protest to artificially project an image of popular support against grassroots demonstrations that highlighted a growing dissatisfaction among our younger generations?



If you believe those people gathered because the government supposedly offered each one of them a soft drink of the "Sandis" brand, and not because they actually believed in the slogans they were chanting, then there's nothing I can say.



Surenas said:


> You can spare me the American boogeyman. The Islamic Republic is holding on to its power through brute force and scaremongering. It has lost the love of its people long time ago.



Because the USA regime has not been putting to use its colossal propaganda, psy-ops and social engineering machinery in order to alter the perceptions of Iranians and incite them against the Islamic Republic 24/7 for 43 years in a row. And because such a massive operation has no impact whatsoever. Sure.

As for scaremongering, I can see that with the hysterical ways in which some Iranians resist arrest, in which they confront and insult security forces, in which oppositionists and counter-revolutionaries write whatever they want online and say whatever they want in public with zero fear of prosecution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

People opposed Shah with demonstrations that I believe lacked long term vision.
Initial revolution of Khomeini was a mistake.

Next revolution is unlikely and even bigger mistake.


----------



## SalarHaqq

BigMelatonin said:


> Well sure, euros are uncivilized violence-prone barbarians so being better than them is the bare minimum they can do. But anyways like Stryker said Iranians don't care about what police in other country are doing.



Does it mean you don't care what police the world over are doing and that we shouldn't rest until Iranian law enforcement conforms to an utopian type of standard which doesn't and has not existed anywhere? It'd be a mighty tall order for sure.



BigMelatonin said:


> If you want to oppress people like the Shah did or like they do in the west or PGCC, you need to at least give them a decent standard of living.



Do masses in America enjoy decent standards of living? What about the subjectivity factor when it comes to people's satisfaction with their material levels of wealth?



BigMelatonin said:


> To start beating people in the streets because they don't want to wear hijab is ridiculous, to do it while the people are already struggling economically is lunacy. IR government is harming Iran right now for no gain.



I can only invite you to watch the clip and tell me if "beaten" is the right word to describe the riot police action towards those three bystanders at the kiosk, for that's what I was commenting on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571988764947320832


Why does he need an exemption? Presumably it will used to help the US's regime change plots


----------



## Shawnee

BigMelatonin said:


> Why does he need an exemption? Presumably it will used to help the US's regime change plots



To receive the payment for service


----------



## TruthHurtz

QWECXZ said:


> First of all, George Floyd did not die because he was a "junkie criminal". He died of asphyxia. That's why the racist officer who killed him was charged with 3rd degree murder.
> Secondly, at this point, the issue is not just the death of Mahsa Amini anymore. It's more than just one person now, but even the death of Mahsa Amini has so many unclear and unexplained points that has left the majority of Iranians unconvinced and angered.
> 
> 1. She was arrested when she was visiting Tehran with his brother from a small Kurdish city. They put her in the van using force even though her brother protested and her hijab wasn't really that bad. Then they took her to the police station and said that she'd be out after a 1-hour class. When her brother returned, nobody told him what had happened to his sister. He had to find out about it from the arrested people there and even then he had to find his sister in the hospital on his own by asking ordinary people. None of the police informed him of what had happened to his sister.
> 2. The regime claims that she had a chronic health condition and she had undergone brain surgery for that in her childhood. Her father denies this and claims that she was completely healthy.
> 3. The video that the regime showed is too short to prove anything. A 2 minute video does not prove anything about what had happened to her previously and how long it took for the ambulance to get there after she passed out. The police in Iran have body cameras. None of the officers that arrested her had body cameras apparently. So, we are completely clueless if she had been hit in the head when she was in the van.
> 4. An overwhelming majority of young Iranians do not agree with compulsory hijab. The regime knows this and continues to go against the demand of young Iranians, leading to more public dissatisfaction that has resulted in these protests.
> 
> 
> That's a broad question. I support the regime's international stance against the Western imperialism that has targeted Iran for centuries. Other than that, I strongly oppose the internal policies of the regime.



George Floyd *DID* die because he was a junkie criminal lowlife, he did not deserve to die but the events of that day were largely a result of his actions.

1, Fair enough, police overreach is never good.
2. A superficially healthy person can absolutely die suddenly even at a young age, congenital heart defects and aneurysms can hit at any time, stress can be an accelerant.
3, No but you can make a reasonable assumption, she would've had to have suffered severe internal trauma, she wouldn't have been walking around as she did on the video if she received the beating of a lifetime.
4. A reasonable observation, Iran as an Islamic Republic needs to maintain a degree of conservatism at home in order to justify its own existence, whether that is hijab or no hijab I don't know. But if Iran is to relax certain social norms it cannot lead to a chain of uncontrollable liberalisation as seen in the west, that is a recipe for a catastrophic backreaction or a 'culture war'.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@Surenas 

If you think going the way Syrians and Libyans tried is the answer, I am speechless.

Do you have any other method?

@QWECXZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

BigMelatonin said:


> Why does he need an exemption? Presumably it will used to help the US's regime change plots



Starlink doesn't work without a receiver, he's probably clueless and thinks it's just an innocent request.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

SalarHaqq said:


> The working class and those who suffer the most from economic hardships in Iran aren't really the ones who own dogs, nor the ones who dream of a hejab-less society.


And how does Iran benefit from restricting personal freedoms like owning dogs or forcing hijab?



SalarHaqq said:


> Do masses in America enjoy decent standards of living? What about the subjectivity factor when it comes to people's satisfaction with their material levels of wealth?


Enough enjoy a decent enough standard of living that when the ones who don't get their skulls caved in by cops they don't blink an eye, and that will change as the majority get poorer but that's already where Iran is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

This is for those who buy into misinformation that sudden heart attack can't kill people.

Berlin, Germany, August 2, 2021: at a demonstration of the "lateral thinking" movement against the German regime's restrictive measures in response to Covid, a 49-year old man is subjected to an identity check by the police. He complains of a tingling sensation in his arm and chest. The man is brought to a hospital where he passes away shortly afterwards. Announced cause of death: heart attack. 



https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/tausende-auf-demo-drama-in-berlin-querdenker-kollabiert-auf-demo-und-stirbt-im-krankenhaus_id_13550471.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

BigMelatonin said:


> And how does Iran benefit from restricting personal freedoms like owning dogs or forcing hijab?



You can refer to my previous comments some pages back for my take on the subject.

More specifically about owning dogs, you're probably aware that in the Iranian cultural context this is essentially a bourgeois vanity. Working class Iranians don't really care for this individual 'freedom' (except for shepherds and such, who've always been authorized to own dogs). This said, last time I checked those who wish face no legal restriction in buying and keeping dogs.



BigMelatonin said:


> Enough enjoy a decent enough standard of living that when the ones who don't get their skulls caved in by cops they don't blink an eye, and that will change as the majority get poorer but that's already where Iran is today.



First question to me is who got their skull caved in by the police in Iran lately? We still don't know for sure what exactly provoked the demise of the young lady in this recent affair.

Second question is, don't you find that there's kind of a colossal discrepancy between the way in which any real or assumed blunder by Iranian law enforcement will be treated, amplified and spun by mainstream media (including by the zio-American empire's tens of millions of footmen on so-called "social media" on the internet), and how these same media react to daily police brutality in the USA and elsewhere in the west? Enter the manipulative brainwashing power of the empire's media mouthpieces, which ends up clouding people's vision and undermining their ability to process information rationally.

This is why you have users who will suddenly qualify a manifestly harmless intervention by Iran's riot police as "animalistic", and imagine that those brothers in the riot police "aren't" of Iranian citizenship but foreigners recruited by the government. This is why "Twitter" accounts are allowed to make explicit calls for violence against the Iranian police (try advocating that against any police force of the west). And so on.


----------



## Shawnee

For an issue where like 70+ Percent of people disagree with mullahs, the number of protestors are very very little.

Why?

Greater benefit overrides. Pride and prosperity through Security.


----------



## TruthHurtz

SalarHaqq said:


> This is for those who buy into misinformation that sudden heart attack can't kill people.
> 
> Berlin, Germany, August 2, 2021: at a demonstration of the "lateral thinking" movement against the German regime's restrictive measures in response to Covid, a 49-year old man is subjected to an identity check by the police. He complains of a tingling sensation in his arm and chest. The man is brought to a hospital where he passes away shortly afterwards. Announced cause of death: heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/tausende-auf-demo-drama-in-berlin-querdenker-kollabiert-auf-demo-und-stirbt-im-krankenhaus_id_13550471.html



This is what I'm trying to say, she's clearly fine in the video before she collapses, probably stressed. Bringing someone in for a hijab infraction is excessive and a waste of time, but the idea that they were beating or torturing her before she collapsed is ridiculous. I've been beat to an inch of my life and have seen it happen to people, very difficult to walk around nonchalantly with severe internal trauma.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

I read 5 killed till now, "headcap" turned into a security issue as expected thanks to fanatics.
Security forces should be aware and act because the enemy from inside and outside is milking this headcap issue caused by stupid fanatics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> For an issue where like 70+ Percent of people disagree with mullahs, the number of protestors are very very little.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Greater benefit overrides. Pride and prosperity through Security.



Because nothing will change. Why protest? How are you going to overthrow a government without IRGC approval? IRGC economic conglomerates own up to 40% of the country’s economic activity. Politicians are tired to the IRGC. IRGC commanders are assigned in Artesh now.

You can yell and scream all you want in the streets, but you won’t get any real change. Iran is also maybe one of the most effective countries at riot control.

Case in point the Hong Kong riots over Chinese extradition law. Huge massive crowds and dramatic scenes. What happened? Nothing. Communist government is way too powerful.

Unlike Shah’s army. IRGC is going no where. They have tons of power and wealth. Where would they flee too? Russia? China? Syria?

Incremental change over time is all that is realistically possible. We have seen death sentences and prison sentences over drug trafficking reduced which was unthinkable 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Incremental change over time is all that is realistically possible. We have seen death sentences and prison sentences over drug trafficking reduced which was unthinkable 20 years ago.


Look how the hijab has gotten lower over the years, any lower and it'll slip off. Impossible to see this 20 years ago as well.

Instead of fighting your own population and treating them as an enemy, they'd perhaps wake up to find a much stronger and more stable Iran. Government officials whose kids are in America without Hijab. Hypocrisy levels that have infuriated people.


TheImmortal said:


> Unlike Shah’s army. IRGC is going no where. They have tons of power and wealth. Where would they flee too? Russia? China? Syria?


Weak government masquerading as a strong government because they bought tons and tons of military equipment at extortionist prices. To naïve to see that they would never let Iran be a strong nation willingly. They were making plans to overthrown him well before the revolution.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I read 5 killed till now, "headcap" turned into a security issue as expected thanks to fanatics.
> Security forces should be aware and act because the enemy from inside and outside is milking this headcap issue caused by stupid fanatics.


Keep killing to wage psychological warfare on women who don't want forced hijab. ironically If the hijab was optional it wouldn't be such a hated subject in Iran. None of the Islamic country have this rule, but are they considered Kufar now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> @Surenas
> 
> If you think going the way Syrians and Libyans tried is the answer, I am speechless.
> 
> Do you have any other method?
> 
> @QWECXZ


No,
We might have a Soviet Union situation one day, where the government has died off, and the new generation thanks to the stupidity of the government no longer has faith in the system, and it ends with a military coup probably via IRGC.



QWECXZ said:


> پس فکر کردی چرا بهشون می‌گن خرمذهبی؟
> 
> البته نباید با همه مذهبی‌ها جمع بست
> من همکار دارم چادری مسلمون واقعی و نماز خون که صد برابر از بی‌حجاب‌ها بیشتر علیه حجاب اجباری هست
> خود چادری‌ها هم خیلی تحت فشار هستند. جامعه باهاشون اصلاً خوب برخورد نمی‌کنه. به خصوص تو شهری مثل تهران
> اتفاقاً چادری‌ها هم خیلی به خاطر حجاب اجباری تحت فشار هستند چون مردم فکر می‌کنند عامل رژیم هستند و علیهشون گارد می‌گیرن
> جامعه کاملاً دو قطبی و پولاریزه شده. به خصوص تو شهرهای بزرگ مثل تهران
> 
> اگه یک رای گیری جمعی از ایرانی‌ها بشه حتی میون قشر مذهبی‌ هم حجاب اجباری رای نمیاره​


The polarization is quite extreme, and yes everyone assumes Chadoris are secret agents, and akhonds are too afraid to wear their traditional clothing on the street because mardom beheshoon fooshe khaar madar midan, thanks to the very Islamic Republic. Well played. The system manages to beat itself.

The worst part is the nerve of this government to label people as Monafeghin while they themselves are the biggest Monafeghin in history. Islam for thee, but not for my kids.

The Islamic Republic is making mistakes in its internal policies, and now the vultures like Barzani, Baku & Turkey & NATO designs,5th columns and the other tools elsewhere are the only winners.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> The worst part is the nerve of this government to label people as Monafeghin while they themselves are the biggest Monafeghin in history. Islam for thee, but not for my kids.



Please cite the government's statement where it labeled "people" as monafeqin. Also please share a breakdown of members of the cabinet whose offspring are failing on a regular basis and with the consent of their parents, to conform to Islamically-grounded legislation, and name those offspring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I cannot agree more.



Isn't it? What attracts my attention the most are arguments along the lines of, "but, masses of tourists entering Iran will grant self-confidence to Iranians, they will feel validation in regards to the greatness of their nation and culture". This being generally concomitant to an intense preoccupation about avoiding to "lose face" with a global mainstream public known to be largely brainwashed by media under the control of globalist mafiosi and the zio-American empire. The underlying suggestion being, "the mullahs and the Islamic Republic are making us lose face".

This insecurity about their own selves which some tend to have, unless and until they receive the apparent blessing of the white man (who most of the time will offer them a smile while actually looking down upon and despising them with a passion). It is a common phenomenon across the global south, which has given rise to ample academic research.

In Iran this mindset has historically been relatively widespread among modern day secular nationalists (although it's of course not confined to the mentioned current, liberals of all shades representing an additional, extreme example). Case in point the shah regime, perfect illustration of this deep-seated inferiority complex towards the western world and of its corollary, namely a schizophrenic view of the same western imperialist oppressors, coupled with an incapacity to shed the shackles of cultural subjugation to the latter. Of course we could cite Hassan Taqizadeh as well, the Pahlavi regime official under Reza Khan and prominent face of secular Iranian nationalism, who infamously stated that Iran must become entirely western in every way if it were to progress.

Related to the above is the mixture of shame and disdain some Iranians feel vis à vis the outer appearance, including and especially on the sartorial level, of those among their compatriots whose lifestyles happen to be most rooted in local traditions, who happen to be least affected by cultural and ideological westernization (_qarbzadegi_, sometimes sold to us as "modernity"), and who generally belong to the working class. This bitter contempt and condescension towards the poor, religious, conservative, bearded, inelegantly clothed, sweating, unperfumed, toiling _mostaz'af_, the_ khaki_, the most authentic son of the soil in whom the nation's live heritage is organically ingrained, used to be another characteristic trait of the former regime's bourgeoisie. Naturally, the Islamic clergy as whole was a target of this sentiment.

This psyche survived the Islamic Revolution within certain limited circles of society, but gained some steam anew as a result of the west's relentless and massive cultural soft war waged on Iran. As Imam Khomeini (r.A.a.) wisely noted, we expelled the USA in the physical realm, but we are yet to expel its remnants from everyone's minds. There's still a lot of work to do, but who better than revolutionaries in surmounting challenging tasks, since revolutionaries are and will remain self-sacrificing men of struggle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> You consider those two moves as hits and physical abuse, characteristic of what a maniacs and sadist would do? Not only does it look harmless but the reaction of the bystander himself (in navyblue shirt) seems to suggest it wasn't hurtful. Good luck expecting riot police officers in the heat of the action in the midst of a melee, when dozens of people are running around wildly, to always perfectly distinguish between a bystander and protesters / rioters.
> 
> These below are true hits, footage from "democratic" USA:
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2015/04/14/chico-police-beating-video-extreme-violence-sued/
> 
> Everyone can compare.


well yes ones crime is 


> Sean Patrick Reardon was arrested on Feb. 18 following a hit-and-run attempt after crashing his vehicle into a parked black Lexus on the corner of Sixth Street and Normal Avenue.





> Reardon, who is repped by Ashley Amerio, was charged with evading a peace officer, DUI, DUI with alcohol or drugs within 10 years of a prior, and resisting an executive officer -- all felonies.


according to eyewitnesses it took 7 officer to arrest him and according to eyewitness they cant say the action taken by police was excessive . by the way that 20s video of tmz is cut down version of an incident that took more than 10min 

the others crime is 


> buying a can of soda


if the streets were supposed to be emptied he could ask them first , if they didn't obliged then use weapon


honnestly if you look a little harder you can find a lot more suitable incident of police violence for your discussion , there is no need to rely on debatable incidents against people who had a history of breaking law and resist arrest and do drunk driving


and more importantly what that guy did was wrong , and it remain wrong even if you bring 100 example from around the world



TruthHurtz said:


> Why are people inferring that this girl was beaten to death? Didn't she collapse on camera?


EDH , the patient look healthy for sometime and then suddenly collapse



PakistaniandProud said:


> Just a question for the Iranians here; do you support the current Iranian government?


a question for you , don't you think your question is too broad , the world is not black and white , its shades of grey , people support one thing but , don't agree with another thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, the guy is not Iranian per his own words. Why should he care as long as he's on the regime's payroll? He will fight Israel to the last Iranian while he will escape Iran as soon as civil unrest starts.
> 
> He has recently decided to pretend that he's Iranian, but I remember it very vividly that previously he claimed he was not Iranian and people tried not to shove it in his face. @aryobarzan and @Dariush the Great remember it too. I'm sure it's not only me that remembers this. This is an issue that concerns Iranians, not the regime's non-Iranian agents.


Exactly. I don't even see why we should attach importance to some lowlife IR propagandist?
If he was Iranian, well yeah, his opinion would have mattered to me like user muhammed or even that mohsen guy.

I suggest to put him and all other foreign mercenary IR manipulators and propagandists on the ignore list. Will save you a lot of time.

And if some want to sneakily try to propagate that Iran's existence is tied to IR : GOH KHORDIN. Your backward woman-killing regime is just 44 years. Iran as a nation state has been around for 3000 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> To receive the payment for service


as if avarage iranian can afford it


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> This is for those who buy into misinformation that sudden heart attack can't kill people.
> 
> Berlin, Germany, August 2, 2021: at a demonstration of the "lateral thinking" movement against the German regime's restrictive measures in response to Covid, a 49-year old man is subjected to an identity check by the police. He complains of a tingling sensation in his arm and chest. The man is brought to a hospital where he passes away shortly afterwards. Announced cause of death: heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/tausende-auf-demo-drama-in-berlin-querdenker-kollabiert-auf-demo-und-stirbt-im-krankenhaus_id_13550471.html


as you read , it didn't kill suddenly it first had signs that took some time , he went to hospital . what we see in the video and here from the eyewitnesses suggest some sort of cerebellar hemorhage . she never complained of any sort of heart symptom at the custody and had not have a history of such problem , she was not doing any activity , just sitting . very unlikely the reason for death was heart attack .
the government can put all these to rest and prove every one wrong by just posting her brain Ct-scan for anbybody to see



SalarHaqq said:


> Please cite the government's statement where it labeled "people" as monafeqin. Also please share a breakdown of members of the cabinet whose offspring are failing on a regular basis and with the consent of their parents, to conform to Islamically-grounded legislation, and name those offspring.


ahmadinejad called 1million people in tehran as dust
didn't tweeter acount related to one powerful military orgaanization in iran when Ali Karimai supported people in this incident called him حامی فتنه‌گران و اغتشاش‌گران
his answer was «اگر امثال شما مسلمان و وطن‌پرستند، خدایا کافرم گردان.»

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> as you read , it didn't kill suddenly it first had signs that took some time , he went to hospital .



Mahsa Amini didn't pass away suddenly after collapsing. Oppositionists even claim the emergency vehicle took a long time to arrive.



Hack-Hook said:


> what we see in the video and here from the eyewitnesses suggest some sort of cerebellar hemorhage .



It doesn't allow for a doubtless conclusion.



Hack-Hook said:


> she never complained of any sort of heart symptom at the custody



Nor did the German man mentioned in the article I shared.



Hack-Hook said:


> and had not have a history of such problem ,



There are conflicting statements on this. Moreover, fatal heart attacks do not necessarily suppose a recorded history of such issues on the patient's part.



Hack-Hook said:


> she was not doing any activity , just sitting . very unlikely the reason for death was heart attack .



What was the man in Germany doing when he had the stroke? Standing and talking. Not stressful onto itself.



Hack-Hook said:


> the government can put all these to rest and prove every one wrong by just posting her brain Ct-scan for anbybody to see



In such a case the entire mainstream media apparatus will start claiming that the scan is faked.



Hack-Hook said:


> ahmadinejad called 1million people in tehran as dust
> 
> didn't tweeter acount related to one powerful military orgaanization in iran when Ali Karimai supported people in this incident called him حامی فتنه‌گران و اغتشاش‌گران
> his answer was «اگر امثال شما مسلمان و وطن‌پرستند، خدایا کافرم گردان.»



Kindly do not change the subject, the user I quoted clearly stated "this government". The Ahmadinejad government has not been in charge for almost a decade.



Hack-Hook said:


> well yes ones crime is
> 
> according to eyewitnesses it took 7 officer to arrest him and according to eyewitness they cant say the action taken by police was excessive . by the way that 20s video of tmz is cut down version of an incident that took more than 10min
> 
> the others crime is





Hack-Hook said:


> honnestly if you look a little harder you can find a lot more suitable incident of police violence for your discussion , there is no need to rely on debatable incidents against people who had a history of breaking law and resist arrest and do drunk driving



That wasn't my point, stop with the strawman arguments.

I compared the actions of the respective groups of police officers in order to highlight what constitutes true sadistic, savage hitting, and what doesn't deserve to be called that.

My comment was strictly focused on the uncalled for choice of words I encountered. Don't divert from the subject at hand please.



Hack-Hook said:


> if the streets were supposed to be emptied he could ask them first , if they didn't obliged then use weapon



The baton wasn't employed to properly strike the person. The contact was smooth, the movement feeble.

No infraction by the law enforcement agent.



Hack-Hook said:


> and more importantly what that guy did was wrong , and it remain wrong even if you bring 100 example from around the world



It's total peanuts. To call it "animalistic" and "sadistic" is utterly disingenuous and bordering on madness. End of story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Amini didn't pass away suddenly after collapsing. Oppositionists even claim that the emergency van took a long time to arrive.


she suddenly collapse , typical of some type of brain hemorhhage 


SalarHaqq said:


> It doesn't allow for a doubtless conclusion.


as i said publishing the brain ct-scan would put all doubt to an end


SalarHaqq said:


> Nor did the German man mentioned in the article I shared.


he complained of the chest dyscomfort and loss of sensation in hand . typical for myocardial infarction .and he was alive till he reached hospital , ms, amini when reached hospital was in cardio pulmonary arrest . 


SalarHaqq said:


> There are conflicting statements on this. Moreover, fatal heart attacks do not necessarily suppose a recorded history of such issues.


the only ones to produce sudden cardiac death are heart rupture and HOCM . choose which one you want and i go in detail about them 


SalarHaqq said:


> What was the man in Germany doing when he had the stroke? Standing and talking. Not stressful onto itself.


really , during the arrest he showed the signs , do i need to show videos on how those arrest took place ? i taught i don't need to tell you of all the people how they arrest people in those civil disobedience during the covid-19


SalarHaqq said:


> No, in such a case the entire mainstream media apparatus will start claiming that the scan is faked.


and if you don't you had uprising on the street as we have now, by the way when it became a matter of national security those mainstream media excuses are useless , the family of the girl can publish them . you can publish autopsy report (hope they do that at least otherwise if she was burried without it for years to come you have provided food for those same mainstream media)


SalarHaqq said:


> Kindly do not change the subject, the user I quoted clearly stated "this government". The Ahmadinejad government has not been in charge for almost a decade.


you said the government , not this government . our problem is that some organization think they are entitled to act as a seeparate government . what i post about Ali Karimi happened several day ago. and was a clear example of those people that think they are entitled to act as a separate government from the government


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> as you read , it didn't kill suddenly it first had signs that took some time , he went to hospital . what we see in the video and here from the eyewitnesses suggest some sort of cerebellar hemorhage . she never complained of any sort of heart symptom at the custody and had not have a history of such problem , she was not doing any activity , just sitting . very unlikely the reason for death was heart attack .
> the government can put all these to rest and prove every one wrong by just posting her brain Ct-scan for anbybody to see


Actually her family gave her ct scan results to the defender of women's rights (Saudi media!) and it has been confirmed to be legitimate and also a prove of no damage.









انتشار تصاویر سیتی اسکن مرحومه مهسا امینی +توضیحات مهم دو متخصص مغز و اعصاب


پزشکان متخصص معتقدند تصاویر «سی تی اسکن» منتشر شده از مرحومه امینی گویای این موضوع است که هیچ شواهدی از ضربه به سر و خونریزی در این تصاویر به چشم نمی‌خورد.




www.mashreghnews.ir







BigMelatonin said:


> And how does Iran benefit from restricting personal freedoms like owning dogs or forcing hijab?


Iranian people benefit from restriction of dogs, cause they don't have to worry about sitting on dog's poops, each time they go to parks. it's not a zoo.


Hijab is mandatory in all countries, and the level of it is based on their religion and culture. Iranians are Muslims and Islam decided on that level, not CIA, Mosad, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> she suddenly collapse , typical of some type of brain hemorhhage



With a stroke, a person will collapse at some point as well.



Hack-Hook said:


> he complained of the chest dyscomfort and loss of sensation in hand . typical for myocardial infarction .and he was alive till he reached hospital , ms, amini when reached hospital was in cardio pulmonary arrest .



We don't know how long it took for each one of them to reach the hospital.

And as another user pointed to, when someone's suffered head injuries of such intensity, they don't normally maintain this much of their composure, nor do they fail to show any signs of pain.



Hack-Hook said:


> really , during the arrest he showed the signs , do i need to show videos on how those arrest took place ? i taught i don't need to tell you of all the people how they arrest people in those civil disobedience during the covid-19



Which arrest? It was an ID check, he wasn't arrested.



Hack-Hook said:


> and if you don't you had uprising on the street as we have now, by the way when it became a matter of national security those mainstream media excuses are useless , the family of the girl can publish them . you can publish autopsy report (hope they do that at least otherwise if she was burried without it for years to come you have provided food for those same mainstream media)



It wouldn't have made much of a difference to the oppositionist lot who tend to believe whatever Saudi International, the BBC and Instagram trolls feed them with. And these would doubtlessly have dismissed any report or scan that doesn't corroborate their narrative.

As for an uprising being currently underway, not really. Very few protesters took the streets and it'll fizzle out in no time.



Hack-Hook said:


> you said the government , not this government .



I directly responded to a user who stated "this government" so by way of consequence I was referring to the present government as well.



Hack-Hook said:


> our problem is that some organization think they are entitled to act as a seeparate government . what i post about Ali Karimi happened several day ago. and was a clear example of those people that think they are entitled to act as a separate government from the government



Don't care about that, a user made a claim about the government so I'm asking for their sources.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Actually her family gave her ct scan results to the defender of women's rights (Saudi media!) and it has been confirmed to be legitimate and also a prove of no damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انتشار تصاویر سیتی اسکن مرحومه مهسا امینی +توضیحات مهم دو متخصص مغز و اعصاب
> 
> 
> پزشکان متخصص معتقدند تصاویر «سی تی اسکن» منتشر شده از مرحومه امینی گویای این موضوع است که هیچ شواهدی از ضربه به سر و خونریزی در این تصاویر به چشم نمی‌خورد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mashreghnews.ir


intresting , i'm more intrsted in the lung , thats not a normal lung at all














last time i saw such lung was in our End Stage Covid-19 patient , did they provided any reason for such consolidation it show a very severe ARDS?
about brain CT-Scan




the CT-Scan clearly show there is no Skull fracture at skull base in these cuts and I agree there is a previous surgery according to the cut at these area (in right side its important to notice in CT-Scan left of the photo is actually right and Right of the Photo is left)




but the brain is severely edemato , why its the case .

according to these ct-scan the lung shows severe consolidation , no patient with that lung can walk on street as a matter of fact i doubt such patient can tolerate if you take him/her of oxygen and not just nasal mask it need a lot more advanced technique to keep the saturation and that brain certainly is not normal but there is no sign of EDH or SDH but i still can't say anything about SAH or ICH as a normal ct=scan is usually around 24 tissue cut and 24 bone cut . here we have only 5 cuts wonder why Iran International didn't publish all the cuts

by the way the Mashreq article have such part in it


> رای بررسی وضعیت ریه بیمار نیز با تخصص رادیولوژی گفت‌وگو کردیم که وی توضیح می‌دهد: در سی‌تی‌اسکن ریه شواهد کانتیوژن یا له شدگی بافت ریه مشاهده می‌شود که پس از «سی پی آر» رخ می‌دهد و ممکن است در هر بیماری رخ دهد و این موضوع غیرطبیعی نیست.​


its only partially true yes the lung cuntusion after cpr will happen but in last 3 years i saw hundreds of chest ct after CPR and i assure you none of them showed such extent of contusion also i agree that iran international explanations are BS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> We don't know how long it took for each one of them to reach the hospital.
> 
> And as another user pointed to, when someone's suffered head injuries of such intensity, they don't normally maintain this much of their composure, nor do they fail to show any signs of pain.


thats the case if there is bone fracture but if trauma danmage soft tissue beneath the bones there won't be severe pain at first , untill it become chronic or it become late . brain tissues themselve don't have pain receptors


SalarHaqq said:


> What arrest? It was an ID check, he wasn't arrested.


maybe google translate didn't translate the article acceptabely , I rely on google to undersstand german language


----------



## jauk

Dariush the Great said:


> So these ''anti riot'' animals are hitting bystanders? Can someone tell me what crime these bystanders committed?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571897833607008256


Oh hush. Let's not go total Iran hater like you. Let me repeat that was a 'no whiner zone' post.

That said, the police must remain within decorum. They must. Otherwise they'll decline into the police savagery that we see today on The Islands. Not Iranian at all. I saw a great debate on IRANIAN TV last night (link below) on how this particular case (Zheena's) was handled representing both sides. It seemed gasht and Zheena (who was way out of bounds of the dress codes) got into a verbal argument with some unmentionable language exchanged by both sides. If that is so, then gasht too must be held accountable. At the end, enforcers of rules must be the gold standard otherwise they cannot be the flagbearers of 'ershad'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> Oh hush. Let's not go total Iran hater like you. Let me repeat that was a 'no whiner zone' post.
> 
> That said, the police must remain within decorum. They must. Otherwise they'll decline into the police savagery that we see today on The Islands. Not Iranian at all. I saw a great debate on IRANIAN TV last night (link below) on how this particular case (Zheena's) was handled representing both sides. It seemed gasht and Zheena (who was way out of bounds of the dress codes) got into a verbal argument with some unmentionable language exchanged by both sides. If that is so, then gasht too must be held accountable. At the end, enforcers of rules must be the gold standard otherwise they cannot be the flagbearers of 'ershad'.


even the host said only they bring the ones who agree with it


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> even the host said only they bring the ones who agree with it


Wow. That's what you got from the entire debate? Come on don't be so obviously the poster boy of confirmation bias. Stick to mil analysis. You're better there.

PS
..and don't use 'even' in debate. That usage should've stopped after 2nd grade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> Wow. That's what you got from the entire debate? Come on don't be so obviously the poster boy of confirmation bias. Stick to mil analysis. You're better there.


did i had time to watch all 57min , i'm looking at qouting as i'm going through it

the funny part pezeshkian now want to distant himself from the law

now at least they agree the way they are implemented it is worse than not implementing it
and intrestingly they indirectly admit they were rough with her 
and say that for doing ordering to a Ma'aroof they commit 10 Monkar


----------



## raptor22

مشکل ابن است که جای ملت و دولت جابجا شده ... این مردم هستند که باید دولت رو ارشاد کنند نه بالعکس ... انگار مردم یک مشت صغیر هستند که نیاز به راهنمایی دولت دارند و در غیره این صورت فساد همه جا رو می گیرد ... اقایان مقامات در خانواده خود توان یکدست کردن همه رو ندارند و بعد توقع دارند در حالی که خودشان به چیزی پایبند نیستند ملت باشند ... مردم به دین حکامشون هستند دروغ ببینند، دزدی ببینند این امر حاکم می شود.... باز مردم ما خیلی نجیبند.
لج بازی سیستم در عدم اصلاح نحوه برخورد با بدحجایی هم معمایی هست این نحوه برخورد که خروجی نداشته، مردم محجبه نشده اند، بلکه بیشتر زده شده اند باز این چرخه معیوب رو ادامه می دهند ...کون کار فرهنگی و سیستماتیک رو ندارند یا شاید عقلشون نمی رسد سعی می کنند کار ایجابی کنند خوب طالبان هم بلد گشت ارشاد درست کند ... تو چی بلدی جمهوری اسلامی ؟؟؟ بعضی وقت ها فکر می کنم از قصد هست. .
به هر حال خدا به داد برسد از ظلم و شکاف عدم اعتماد​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> did i had time to watch all 57min , i'm looking at qouting as i'm going through it
> 
> the funny part pezeshkian now want to distant himself from the law
> 
> now at least they agree the way they are implemented it is worse than not implementing it
> and intrestingly they indirectly admit they were rough with her
> and say that for doing ordering to a Ma'aroof they commit 10 Monkar


Not interesting at all. This is free debate on Iranian TV unlike anywhere else. If you haven't seen these critical programs on Iranian TV then you should watch more. I know no other better source of ongoings in Iran.

Also can you post exactly which second it was said they 'were rough with her'?

BTW, protesting is fine, but waving the flag of foreign 'news' and rioting is an act of treason IMO. Regardless, the IRI is expert in absorbing these. It's a waste of shoes and protest munchies by the protesters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> Not interesting at all. This is free debate on Iranian TV unlike anywhere else. If you haven't seen these critical programs on Iranian TV then you should watch more. I know no other better source of ongoings in Iran.
> 
> Also can you post exactly which second it was said they 'were rough with her'?
> 
> BTW, protesting is fine, but waving the flag of foreign 'news' and rioting is an act of treason IMO. Regardless, the IRI is expert in absorbing these. It's a waste of shoes and protest munchies by the protesters.


9:46
33:30


----------



## IranDefence

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572209383542603780

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

@Hack-Hook ..In your professional (non political) view what happened to this girl...your best guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

It's no longer like the Green movement in 1388 that only people from Tehran protest in the streets. It's now nationwide protests


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572175270135595010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572228097906282496
The problem seems to be getting out of hand in Kurdistan. It's turning into a security issue


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571911117101744128


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> مشکل ابن است که جای ملت و دولت جابجا شده ... این مردم هستند که باید دولت رو ارشاد کنند نه بالعکس ... انگار مردم یک مشت صغیر هستند که نیاز به راهنمایی دولت دارند و در غیره این صورت فساد همه جا رو می گیرد ... اقایان مقامات در خانواده خود توان یکدست کردن همه رو ندارند و بعد توقع دارند در حالی که خودشان به چیزی پایبند نیستند ملت باشند ... مردم به دین حکامشون هستند دروغ ببینند، دزدی ببینند این امر حاکم می شود.... باز مردم ما خیلی نجیبند.
> لج بازی سیستم در عدم اصلاح نحوه برخورد با بدحجایی هم معمایی هست این نحوه برخورد که خروجی نداشته، مردم محجبه نشده اند، بلکه بیشتر زده شده اند باز این چرخه معیوب رو ادامه می دهند ...کون کار فرهنگی و سیستماتیک رو ندارند یا شاید عقلشون نمی رسد سعی می کنند کار ایجابی کنند خوب طالبان هم بلد گشت ارشاد درست کند ... تو چی بلدی جمهوری اسلامی ؟؟؟ بعضی وقت ها فکر می کنم از قصد هست. .
> به هر حال خدا به داد برسد از ظلم و شکاف عدم اعتماد​


خوب حالا که طبق استدلال جنابعالی برخورد با بدحجابی مردم رو محجبه نکرده، چطوره برخورد با مواد مخدر، برخورد با زورگیری، بخورد با قتل و تجاوز رو هم کنار بذاریم، چون بالاخره این برخوردها هم موثر نبوده و آمار بالا رفته
!

برخورد با بدحجابی که در ایران در پایین ترین شکلش هست از جنبه برخورد با بی قانونی هست، نه برای دین دار کردن کسی، ضمن اینکه اگر با جرم برخورد نشه به طور طبیعی بیشتر میشه، قطعا اون مجرم سعی میکنه دوستاش رو هم مثل خودش بکنه تا پشتیبان داشته باشه

اگر حجاب روسری هم اختیاری بشه، باز هم گشت اجتماعی که توی همه دنیا هست و اینجا به غلط بهش میگن گشت ارشاد برداشته نمیشه، چون باز یه عده میخوان با شورت و کورست بگردن، اونم آزاد بشه یه عده میخوان لخت بگردن، اونم آزاد بشه یه عده میخوان وسط خیابون سکس راه بندازن

پلیس این ممکلت به مجرم مسلح جرات نمیکنه شلیک کنه مبادا بعدا براش دردسر بشه، بعد میاد یه دختر رو به خاطر بدحجابی بزنه؟ آدم یا باید احمق بالذات باشه یا یه دیوس تا یه همچین دروغی رو باور کنه

وقتی یه مشت سیاست مدار خائن دیوس میگن اینترنت در ایران نباید صاحب داشته باشه (یعنی منظورشون اینکه امریکا باید صاحبش باشه) خوب طبیعیه که آدمی که از بچگی تو این شبکه ها و توسط جریان غربی بزرگ میشه چی از آب در میاد

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> @Surenas
> 
> If you think going the way Syrians and Libyans tried is the answer, I am speechless.
> 
> Do you have any other method?
> 
> @QWECXZ


ببین راهکار باید از داخل خود کشور بیاد بیرون
سوریه و لیبی درگیر بازی‌های قدرت‌های جهانی شدند

همونطوری که خودت گفتی هم خیلی از مردمی که دارن شرکت نمی‌کنند به خاطر این هست که مسئله داخلی حل بشه و بعد جنگ داخلی و دخالت جهانی پیدا نکنه
من دلم به طور کامل با تظاهر کنندگانی هست که الان دارن برای مهسا امینی و ضد حجاب اجباری تظاهرات می‌کنند اما بهشون ملحق نشدم هنوز چون نمی‌خوام مسئله بعد امنیتی پیدا کنه

به نظر من راهکار درست نافرمانی مدنی هست و نه خشونت بین مردم و پلیس
اعتصابات سراسری که کشور رو از کار بندازه که تو شهرهای کردنشین انجام شد راه کار خوبی هست
برداشتن کامل حجاب تو دانشگاه‌ها و خیابون (چیزی که همین الانش هم این چند سال اخیر اتفاق افتاده)
حذف کسانی که ایدئولوژی پشتیبانی از حجاب دارن از تمامی شرکت‌های خصوصی که همین الان داره اتفاق می‌افته
از زمانی که نفت تحریم شده اقتصاد خصوصی نقش بسیار پررنگ‌تری رو به دست گرفته و می‌تونه برای خودش اعمال قدرت کنه

به نظر من باید صبر کرد دید پس از مرگ خامنه‌ای حکومت به کدوم سمت می‌ره
هر چند که من هیچ وقت خامنه‌ای رو مشکل اصلی ندیدم و با این تئوری که یک نفر به تنهایی مشکل یک کشور باشه همیشه مخالف بودم و هستم
اگه از دل خود رژیم از میون سپاه کسانی باشند که بتونند با نسل جدید و تفکرات جدید ارتباط برقرار کنند بهترین گزینه هست
در غیر این صورت به نظرم پس از مرگ خامنه‌ای به سمت انقلاب و شورش و جنگ داخلی می‌ریم​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

mohsen said:


> اگر حجاب روسری هم اختیاری بشه، باز هم گشت اجتماعی که توی همه دنیا هست و اینجا به غلط بهش میگن گشت ارشاد برداشته نمیشه، چون باز یه عده میخوان با شورت و کورست بگردن، اونم آزاد بشه یه عده میخوان لخت بگردن، اونم آزاد بشه یه عده میخوان وسط خیابون سکس راه بندازن


می‌شه این همه جای دنیا که گشت اجتماعی دارن رو معرفی کنی؟
اینی که مردم می‌خوان وسط خیابون با شورت و کورست بگردن و وسط خیابون سکس راه بندازن رو خیلی جالب گفتی
الان پس تو اروپا که آزادی ماکسیمم هست مردم وسط خیابون دارن هم دیگه رو می‌کنند؟ زیادی فیلم پورن دیدی جغ زدی برادر​


mohsen said:


> پلیس این ممکلت به مجرم مسلح جرات نمیکنه شلیک کنه مبادا بعدا براش دردسر بشه، بعد میاد یه دختر رو به خاطر بدحجابی بزنه؟ آدم یا باید احمق بالذات باشه یا یه دیوس تا یه همچین دروغی رو باور کنه


ندیدی چطوری اون دختری که کنار پارک نشسته بود و هیچ کاری به تظاهرات نداشت رو پلیس طوری هل داد که ممکن بود طرف سرش به جایی بخوره و بمیره؟
زن‌ها خیلی ضعیف‌تر از مرد‌ها هستند و ضربه‌ای که برای مردها شدید نیست راحت می‌تونه منجر به شکستگی برای زن‌ها بشه


این هم نظرات امید دانا همون روزهای اول که طرفدار اینجا زیاد داره​


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> Oh hush. Let's not go total Iran hater like you. Let me repeat that was a 'no whiner zone' post.
> 
> That said, the police must remain within decorum. They must. Otherwise they'll decline into the police savagery that we see today on The Islands. Not Iranian at all. I saw a great debate on IRANIAN TV last night (link below) on how this particular case (Zheena's) was handled representing both sides. It seemed gasht and Zheena (who was way out of bounds of the dress codes) got into a verbal argument with some unmentionable language exchanged by both sides. If that is so, then gasht too must be held accountable. At the end, enforcers of rules must be the gold standard otherwise they cannot be the flagbearers of 'ershad'.



Amazing program, thanks for the share! 

I'm speechless as to how much freedom of expression Islamic Iran is granting despite the unparalleled adversarial conditions she's finding herself in, along with the overwhelming security threats she is facing from the global powers-to-be simply for protecting Iran's independence and self-determination. Certainly any liberal, so-called "democracy" would have stifled all forms of critical thinking in a similar situation.

This said, the debate itself was a goldmine of information and proficient analyses. Mandatory viewing for anyone interested in lifting their knowledge above the usual, boring gutter gossip authorized by the zionists and NATO on "Twitter" and "Instagram". 

Of the top of my head (since I was busy with work while listening to it), some highly interesting points mentioned, mostly by the brother who was contacted by phone and is a member of law enforcement if I'm not mistaken: 

* There exists no institution, organism or branch by the name "Gashte Ershad" in the Islamic Republic of Iran. That designation was a temporary name for some patrols carried out by regular law enforcement. Every mission of that kind is entirely assigned to Niruye Entezami, and there's no separate department for it.

* The only sanction stipulated for by Iranian law in case of a breach of the dress code, is monetary fine. No lashing, no prison sentences, nothing of the sort. 

* Some twenty or twenty five institutions that play a role in the application of the dress code, are not fulfilling their roles. Chief among them the Judiciary, which let law enforcement know that it could not possibly address every case of infringement against the dress code, and has hence decided to refrain from treating them. 

* As a consequence law enforcement, which intends to accomplish its duty, opted to summon those it arrests for violation of the dress code, to an information session, where offenders are simply explained what the legal regulations in this field consist of, so that in future, they may avoid further confrontation with the police. Contrary to the cliché disseminated by oppositionists and secularists (both liberal and nationalist), these are not moral and strictly religious admonitory speeches invitees to Vozara are asked to listen to, but technical reminders as to the exact content, specificities and boundaries of governing law.

Brilliant discussion overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

IranDefence said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572209383542603780


Probably from seized shipments to houties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Yes, and this is all taking place in the west on a daily basis. I've repeatedly had the displeasure to witness it against my will. In many cases, law enforcement doesn't care nor will they move to arrest offenders.


And yet you're sticking there like a "kaneh" LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

QWECXZ said:


> می‌شه این همه جای دنیا که گشت اجتماعی دارن رو معرفی کنی؟
> اینی که مردم می‌خوان وسط خیابون با شورت و کورست بگردن و وسط خیابون سکس راه بندازن رو خیلی جالب گفتی
> الان پس تو اروپا که آزادی ماکسیمم هست مردم وسط خیابون دارن هم دیگه رو می‌کنند؟ زیادی فیلم پورن دیدی جغ زدی برادر


اتافقا اونی که سرش تو کونشه فکر میکنه پلیس اجتماعی فقط منحصر به ایرانه تویی بیسواد، حتی قوانین سایر کشورها رو هم نمیدونی. اتفاقا همون فیلمهای پورنشون رو نگاه کن تا بفهمی خیلی وقته از تختخواب و خونشون اومدن بیرون، نه همه یه عده عقده ای مثل نمونه های ایرانش که صد البته پلیس باهاشون برخورد میکنه




QWECXZ said:


> ندیدی چطوری اون دختری که کنار پارک نشسته بود و هیچ کاری به تظاهرات نداشت رو پلیس طوری هل داد که ممکن بود طرف سرش به جایی بخوره و بمیره؟
> زن‌ها خیلی ضعیف‌تر از مرد‌ها هستند و ضربه‌ای که برای مردها شدید نیست راحت می‌تونه منجر به شکستگی برای زن‌ها بشه


گارد ضد شورش وظیفه اش همین هست، با هر کس با پای خودش نره همین برخورد میشه، همه دنیا همینه. صدها و هزاران کلیپ از این نوع برخورد تو اروپا و آمریکا هست، ولی یه مشت بیسواد عقب مونده تو ایران که فرق پلیس معمولی و پلیس ضد شورش رو نمیدونن بایدم با همین چهار تا کلیپ جغ بزنن و ادای روشن فکری در بیارن.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> The oppositionist dream of seeing Iran turned into this sort of a sewer will never come true. Should push come to shove, Iran will be destroyed beforehand. That's all I need to know.


That doesn't in anyway answer why you're sticking there like a "kaneh".
Good job sticking like a kaneh to a country that is against Islam on a daily basis. LOL Such a fine Muslim. And not a hypocrite at all. LOL



mohsen said:


> اتافقا اونی که سرش تو کونشه فکر میکنه پلیس اجتماعی فقط منحصر به ایرانه تویی بیسواد، حتی قوانین سایر کشورها رو هم نمیدونی. اتفاقا همون فیلمهای پورنشون رو نگاه کن تا بفهمی خیلی وقته از تختخواب و خونشون اومدن بیرون، نه همه یه عده عقده ای مثل نمونه های ایرانش که صد البته پلیس باهاشون برخورد میکنه


تو هم که نتونستی جواب بدی که. بی‌سواد اونی هست که جواب سئوال ساده رو نمی‌تونه بده. اون کشورهایی که گشت اجتماعی شبیه گشت ارشاد دارن رو معرفی کن. از زیرش در نرو
نه تو قوانین کشورهای دیگه رو می‌دونی که فکر می‌کنی مردم هر روز دارن تو خیابون جلو هم دیگه سکس می‌کنند
همون زیادی فیلم پورن دیدی که فکر می‌کنی هر چی اون جا می‌بینی واقعیت جامعه هست و مردم تو خیابون دارن هم دیگه رو می‌کنند​


mohsen said:


> گارد ضد شورش وظیفه اش همین هست، با هر کس با پای خودش نره همین برخورد میشه، همه دنیا همینه. صدها و هزاران کلیپ از این نوع برخورد تو اروپا و آمریکا هست، ولی یه مشت بیسواد عقب مونده تو ایران که فرق پلیس معمولی و پلیس ضد شورش رو نمیدونن بایدم با همین چهار تا کلیپ جغ بزنن و ادای روشن فکری در بیارن.


گارد ضد شورش وظیفه‌اش این هست که وقتی تو ورزشگاه تبریز شعار تجزیه طلبی می‌دن وارد بشه
گارد ضد شورش وظیفه‌اش این هست که وقتی تو ارومیه سر دریاچه ارومیه شعار ضد ایران می‌دن وارد بشه
گارد ضد شورش وظیفه‌اش این هست که وقتی برای جمهوری باکو اسرائیلی تو تبریز تجمع می‌ذارن شعار تجزیه طلبی می‌دن وارد بشه
اون جاها که خایه‌اش رو ندارین وارد بشید. زورتون فقط به یه دختر بی دفاع می‌رسه
کمتر جغ بزنی برات بهتره. جغ زدن برای کسایی هست که کیر داشته باشن جلو آمریکا و اسراییل که چند سال هست دارن کونتون رو پاره می‌کنند بلند بشن نه جلوی یه دختر بی دفاع. یا یه دختر شهرستانی رو ببرید سوار ون کنید چند روز بعد جنازه‌اش رو تحویل خانواده‌اش بدین. این چند سال حتی یک ماه نگذشته که اسرائیل ایران رو یا داخل خاک خودمون یا تو سوریه نزده باشه. اقتدار رو به اسرائیل نشون بدید اگه اقتداری هست، نه به زن‌ها، انتقام از آمریکا که پیشکش​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> That doesn't in anyway answer why you're sticking there like a "kaneh".
> Good job sticking like a kaneh to a country that is against Islam on a daily basis. LOL Such a fine Muslim. And not a hypocrite at all. LOL



Mind your own business, learn the definition of hypocrisy in the Islamic context and above all, keep dreaming of "regime change" from within, which is more likely to happen over here than in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SalarHaqq said:


> Yes, and this is all taking place in the west on a daily basis. I've repeatedly had the displeasure to witness it against my will. In many cases, law enforcement doesn't care nor will they move to arrest offenders.
> 
> Years ago in a major European city, I was disturbed by such a sight. Normally I will just move on as quickly as possible, but this time, the fact that several children or very young teenagers at most were standing in the vicinity, convinced me to act because I thought these could have been my own offspring. So I decided to voice protest, highlighting the presence of children. Guess what happened then? One of the kids stepped forward and told me they had no problem with it since they too had already engaged in intimate acts.
> 
> This is the mind-boggling degree of western moral decadence, and the slippery slope liberal anti-hejab militants are keen to push Iran towards (knowlingly or unknowingly, doesn't matter - they must and will be stopped).



Such a shame. The moral infallible and pious SalarHaqq who has to witness this western decadence, writing endless monologues as a misfit from his basement in the very same West he voluntarily lives in, telling Iranians living in the belly of the beast to hold on to religious bigotry and a medieval social construct.

And still having the nerve to speak of hypocrisy! What a clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Mind your own business, learn the definition of hypocrisy in the Islamic context and above all, keep dreaming of "regime change" from within, which is more likely to happen over here than in Iran.


Such a fine Muslim. Doesn't it turn you on when you see naked women on the street on a daily basis? Because that's one of the main arguments behind hijab, that it makes Muslim men commit sins. You must be very sinful and enjoy sinning every day then.

Why did you delete your post, Salar? Are you ashamed of finally revealing your true colors?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Guys, once again, put the clown on the ignore list. This foreign mercenary is polluting our thread. Only way to cut down the pollution is to stop engaging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Guys, once again, put the clown on the ignore list. This foreign mercenary is polluting our thread. Only way to cut down the pollution is to stop engaging.


باز لااقل محسن با حالا هر اعتقادی که داشته باشه ایرانی هست
سالار که بنابر گفته‌های خودش حتی ایرانی هم نیست و داره برای مردم ایران نظر می‌ده​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Surenas said:


> Such a shame. The moral infallible and pious SalarHaqq who has to witness this western decadence, writing endless monologues as a misfit from his basement in the very same West he voluntarily lives in, telling Iranians how to hold on to religious bigotry and a medieval social construct.



Wow, what a counter from the authentic representative of Iranian Aryan purity who willingly offers his services to western employers while believing western regimes have a comparatively benign record vis à vis his homeland.

Don't worry, I ascribe the uncalled for, cheap retort to western-induced acculturation. After your inability to hold a civilized discussion that is, which makes you opt for ad hominems instead.

By the way, how does it feel knowing Iran's being ruled by Islamic law, and not being able to do anything about it? Where your NATO friends fail miserably, oppositionists will fail a hundred fold.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> خوب حالا که طبق استدلال جنابعالی برخورد با بدحجابی مردم رو محجبه نکرده، چطوره برخورد با مواد مخدر، برخورد با زورگیری، بخورد با قتل و تجاوز رو هم کنار بذاریم، چون بالاخره این برخوردها هم موثر نبوده و آمار بالا رفته
> !
> 
> برخورد با بدحجابی که در ایران در پایین ترین شکلش هست از جنبه برخورد با بی قانونی هست، نه برای دین دار کردن کسی، ضمن اینکه اگر با جرم برخورد نشه به طور طبیعی بیشتر میشه، قطعا اون مجرم سعی میکنه دوستاش رو هم مثل خودش بکنه تا پشتیبان داشته باشه
> 
> اگر حجاب روسری هم اختیاری بشه، باز هم گشت اجتماعی که توی همه دنیا هست و اینجا به غلط بهش میگن گشت ارشاد برداشته نمیشه، چون باز یه عده میخوان با شورت و کورست بگردن، اونم آزاد بشه یه عده میخوان لخت بگردن، اونم آزاد بشه یه عده میخوان وسط خیابون سکس راه بندازن
> 
> پلیس این ممکلت به مجرم مسلح جرات نمیکنه شلیک کنه مبادا بعدا براش دردسر بشه، بعد میاد یه دختر رو به خاطر بدحجابی بزنه؟ آدم یا باید احمق بالذات باشه یا یه دیوس تا یه همچین دروغی رو باور کنه
> 
> وقتی یه مشت سیاست مدار خائن دیوس میگن اینترنت در ایران نباید صاحب داشته باشه (یعنی منظورشون اینکه امریکا باید صاحبش باشه) خوب طبیعیه که آدمی که از بچگی تو این شبکه ها و توسط جریان غربی بزرگ میشه چی از آب در میاد


آقا محسن عزیز فرمودید فرد باید احمق بالذات باشد یا دیوس من این رو فعلا مسکوت میزارم ....
-------------------------

شما یک کار رو می کنید برای حصول به یک نتیجه، بعد شما می فرمایید چون به نتیجه نرسیده و موثر نبوده ولی باز باید ادامه دهیم ... خوب مشکل همین هست ... وقتی یک سیستمی یک کاری رو انجام میده و نتیجه نمی گیرد یک جای کار می لنگد ... به عنوان مثال این خروجی کار پرتغال در مقابله با مواد مخدر هست:​
_"....Shifting from a criminal approach to a public health one—the so-called Portugal model—has had dramatic results. According to a New York Times analysis, the number of heroin users in Portugal has dropped from about 100,000 before the law to just 25,000 today. Portugal now has the lowest drug-related death rate in Western Europe, with a mortality rate a tenth of Britain's and a fiftieth of the United States'. The number of HIV diagnoses caused by injection drug use has plummeted by more than 90 percent. Delegates from the United States and other nations—including APA's Amanda Clinton, PhD, senior director for international affairs—arrive regularly to see the model firsthand..."_​
منظورم مقایسه پرتقال با ایران نیست خوب ما دم گوش اولین تولید کنند مواد مخدر هستیم ولی خوب منظورم این است که گاهی بازنگری در سیاست های اعمالی ناموثر می تواند موجب ایجاد تغییرات مثبت بشود. ایشون دبیر ستاد امربه معروف و نهی از منکر اصفهان :​





نتیجه شخصی صحبت با همکاران خانم بنده هم نتیجه جز استرس و ناراحتی این قشر از جامعه ناشی از دیدن ون گشت ارشاد نبوده است .. شما می فرمایید که :

"از جنبه برخورد با بی قانونی هست، نه برای دین دار کردن کسی"

شما وقتی یک امر دینی رو حکومتی می کنی و سعی در اعمال قانون ناخداگاه داری بر اون موضوع دینی تاثیر گذاری می کنی .. مشکل این است که بیشتر موارد در ایران مسائل امنیتی دیده می شوند تا فرهنگی و دینی جدا از اون حکومت قیم مردم نیست بلکه مجری خواسته های مردم است این که حکومت در نقش بزرگتر ظاهر شود و بگوید چه بخورید چه نخورید چه بپوشید چه نبوشید مسخره است مگر مردم ناتوان فکری هستند که دولتی که خودشان سر کار گذاشته اند لازم باشد به آن بگوید چه بکنند چه نکنند؟ .... چرا فکر می کنید از خود مردم نسبت به خانوادهاشون غیرت بیشتری دارید؟ مادر من چادری است و هربار در تهیه لباس مناسب مشکل دارد خوب این وظیفه کیست؟ 25 نهاد در کنار نیروی انتظامی هستند که در این امر دخیل هستند و در 2 دهه گذشته ما شاهد چنین تنش های اجتماعی و برخورد های قهری بودیم خوب اگر قوه عاقله ای در این سیستم باشد فرایند این موضوع رو بررسی می کند ولی باز هنوز ما سر خانه ی اول هستیم ...نه تنها مشکل حجاب رو حل نکرده ایم بلکه هر بار این موضوع دستاویزی می شود برای ایجاد مشکل امنیتی در کشور .. مردم زده تر می شوند .
«شاهدان عینی» گشت‌های ارشاد چه می‌گویند

مشکل این است که راه دین از محبت است ولا غیر همانقدر که رضاخان توانست با زور مردم رو بی حجاب کند دیگران هم نمی توانند مردم رو به داشتن حجاب وادار کنند..بدترین نوع تبلیغ هر چی معرفی بد آن است


در مورد اینترنت وزیر ارتباطات فرموده اند "این یکی از گلایه‌هایی بوده است که خانواده‌ها بارها در جلسات مختلف به ما گفته‌اند" مشکل این است کی به ایشان گفته؟ من گفتم؟ شما گفتید؟ مشکل این است که این وظیفه پدر خانواده هست که بر فرزندانش نظارت کنند جناب وزیر چکاره اند؟ چرا به جای آموزش نحوه فعال کردن این مورد به خانواده های مورد ادعا به جای همه تصمیم گرفته اند؟ آی اس پی ها می توانند برای مشتریان این سرویس رو فراهم کنند و یا نرم افزار های خاصی برای این منظور هست ولی باز دولت هست که باید قهرمانانه بیاد وسط و مردم رو از این منجلاب فساد نجات بده ..قاعدتا ایران یا هر کشور دیگری باید بر فضای سایبری اش نظارت داشته باشد ولی این ها نباید با اصل آزادی های فردی در تضاد باشد اصلا آقا می خوای ببندی خوب ببند چرا همچین توجیح مسخره ای میاری و دوباره به شعور مردم اهانت می کنی؟ ... ...​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Such a fine Muslim. Doesn't it turn you on when you see naked women on the street on a daily basis? Because that's one of the main arguments behind hijab, that it makes Muslim men commit sins. You must be very sinful and enjoy sinning every day then.



Reported for harassment, libel.



QWECXZ said:


> باز لااقل محسن با حالا هر اعتقادی که داشته باشه ایرانی هست
> سالار که بنابر گفته‌های خودش حتی ایرانی هم نیست و داره برای مردم ایران نظر می‌ده​



Make sure to enjoy the dress code and Islamic rule in Iran. For it's not going anywhere, no matter how often you wish it away or how many phony "strategies" for "regime change" you devise on the internet.

Watching oppositionists rage at the fact that a Moslem cleric is leading the country is priceless. What more could one ask for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Surenas said:


> Strategic patience, my dear. One of those admirable and delicate Iranian traits, knowing that the end of the corrupt and out-of-touch regime will eventually become reality. It's all in the making, whether within this generation or the next one.



The fact is that a great many exiled Iranian oppositionists on western and zionist payroll have taken that wild dream to their graves. I know the frustration runs mighty deep, but poetic invocation of Iranian traits and banking on a hidden hand of History will never be more than meagre substitutes to the faculty of achieving actual results on the ground. They are, for all practical purposes, rhetoric gimmicks drawn from the same repertoire of hollow sloganeering which generations of oppositionists have drowned themselves in.

In that sense, cultivate that patience by all means. If one camp is in dire need of it, it's the oppositionist one.



Surenas said:


> In the meanwhile, enjoying life in the decadent West where incells and misfits like you and DaylamiteWarrior are forced to write endless monologues from their basements about how people on the other side of the world should organize their lives, desperately clinging to ancien ideologies and political systems that are long past their expiration date.



The pathetic pretension of clairvoyance about other people's private matters aside, I wouldn't have expected more from a NATO supporter who spends their time attempting to cover up the existential enmity of zionists against Iran, for no other reason than deep seated resentment towards the land where Islam originated; who behind an Iranian ultra-nationalist facade is reduced to adopting western ideologies and political standards under the pretext that these supposedly are the defining features of "modernity"; and who, in their own words, is enjoying decadence.

I'd still say it's regretful you had to switch to unprovoked personal attacks. It does tell us something about the prevailing state of desperation within oppositionist ranks though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> I wouldn't have expected more from a NATO supporter who spends their time attempting to cover up the existential enmity of zionists against Iran, for no other reason than deep seated resentment towards the land where Islam originated, who behind an ultra-nationalist Iranian facade is reduced to adopting western ideologies and political standards under the pretext that these supposedly are the defining features of "modernity", and who, in their own words, is enjoying decadence.


How easily you lie and label others things that they are not. Not that it's not expected from a hypocritical person like you though.
If anything, Surenas is one of those guys that defended Iran before your non-Iranian clown a$$ joined the forums. Now you call him a NATO supporter lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Authority figures are not supposed to lay a finger on someone for no reason. You can't justify it. Those people were just bystanders. What about that girl they pushed down. She could have easily bashed her head on the ground. That's sick and 2 wrongs don't make a right. Just because some officers in the US behave like animals, that doesn't justify Iranian police acting like that. Police are supposed to protect people not abuse them.



SalarHaqq said:


> You consider those two moves as hits and physical abuse, characteristic of what a maniacs and sadist would do? Not only does it look harmless but the reaction of the bystander himself (in navyblue shirt) seems to suggest it wasn't hurtful. Good luck expecting riot police officers in the heat of the action in the midst of a melee, when dozens of people are running around wildly, to always perfectly distinguish between a bystander and protesters / rioters.
> 
> These below are true hits, footage from "democratic" USA:
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2015/04/14/chico-police-beating-video-extreme-violence-sued/
> 
> Everyone can compare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Sagesh be gheire Iranihayi ke gohe Iraniha ro mikhoran miarze, sad albate.
> 
> In dafe postet ro pak kardi, hatta khodet ham az sootiyi ke dadi khejalat keshidi, har chand ke postet chand bar quote shode. Mesle inke dari say mikoni mardom yadeshoon bere to Irani nisti.



What_ suti_? I'd recommend to take your pills rather than to grasp at straws in such a ludicrous fashion, because you're just as amateurish at it as you are at political analysis.



QWECXZ said:


> It's not harassment when it's true and it is based on your own post.
> You should get reported for hypocrisy and lying, besides being a false flagger.



You came issuing gratuitous accusations. Dodge it as you will, nonsense like that by subjects such as yourself who fail at civilized discussion will get reported.



QWECXZ said:


> Enjoy watching naked women in Europe, you non-Iranian onanist.
> Now it figures why you are so eager to stay in Europe at any cost.



Reported for harassment, libel and insult.



QWECXZ said:


> Let's see which one happens sooner: the dissolution of Gasht-e Ershad or Entegham-e Sakht.



I can tell you which will vanish first: oppositionist dreams of an imminent collapse of the Islamic Revolution.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> What_ suti_? I'd recommend to take your pills rather than to grasp at straws in such a ludicrous fashion, because you're just as amateurish at it as you are at political analysis.
> 
> You came issuing gratuitous accusations. Dodge it as you will, nonsense like that by subjects who fail at civilized discussion will get reported.
> 
> 
> Reported for harassment.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you which will vanish first: oppositionist dreams of an imminent collapse of the Islamic Revolution.



Here you are, I have quoted your post for you again. You were so embarrassed about it that you thought you had to delete it, but it's here to say:



SalarHaqq said:


> Yes, and this is all taking place in the west on a daily basis. I've repeatedly had the displeasure to witness it against my will. In many cases, law enforcement doesn't care nor will they move to arrest offenders.
> 
> Years ago in a major European city, I was disturbed by such a sight. Normally I will just move on as quickly as possible, but this time, the fact that several children or very young teenagers at most were standing in the vicinity, convinced me to act because I thought these could have been my own offspring. So I decided to voice protest, highlighting the presence of children. Guess what happened then? One of the kids stepped forward and told me they had no problem with it since they too had already engaged in intimate acts.
> 
> This is the mind-boggling degree of western moral decadence, and the slippery slope liberal anti-hejab militants are keen to push Iran towards (knowlingly or unknowingly, doesn't matter - they must and will be stopped).


Keep trying to change the subject. You still have answered why you are sticking to Europe where you have to witness naked people having sex on a daily basis. The whole point of compulsory hijab is because the regime of Iran believes that a Muslim cannot refrain from sinning in a society where women are not decent. So, if you are a true God-fearing Muslim, why are you staying in a society that makes you commit sins when you could easily immigrate to your utopia, the Islamic Republic of Iran?

I can tell you which one will happen sooner than Entegham-e Sakht. The dissolution of Gasht-e Ershad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> How easily you lie and label others things that they are not. Not that it's not expected from a hypocritical person like you though.
> If anything, Surenas is one of those guys that defended Iran before your non-Iranian clown a$$ joined the forums. Now you call him a NATO supporter lol



Says he whose last refuge consists in trying their luck with an uninspired avalanche of insulting ad hominems.

And no, I can produce quotes and evidence for every point I made.

Renewed insult reported, by the way.




sha ah said:


> Authority figures are not supposed to lay a finger on someone for no reason. You can't justify it.



There is a reason: the place needed to be evacuated immediately in order to ensure public security. To this effect, laying a finger on someone is perfectly justified.



sha ah said:


> Those people were just bystanders.



Nothing happened to them.



sha ah said:


> What about that girl they pushed down. She could have easily bashed her head on the ground. That's sick and 2 wrongs don't make a right. Just because some officers in the US behave like animals, that doesn't justify Iranian police acting like that. Police are supposed to protect people not abuse them.



Show me Iranian law enforcement acting like the US police, then we can talk.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Here you are, I have quoted your post for you again. You were so embarrassed about it that you thought you had to delete it, but it's here to say:



Quote it a trillion times for all I care. Plaster every thread with it. The post perfectly reflects the convictions I've always expressed. I hardly ever share personal experiences online and it was intended for my brother to read, after which it had essentially served its purpose.

What exactly is supposed to be "embarrassing" about the involuntary witnessing of some wrongdoing committed by random people I don't even know? As I said, you're furiously grasping at straws. Keep this laughable sort of rhetoric for the average oppositionist afflicted by severe cognitive limitations.



QWECXZ said:


> I can tell you which one will happen sooner than Entegham-e Sakht. The dissolution of Gasht-e Ershad.



I can tell which will happen earliest: the collapse of oppositionst dreams about an imminent downfall of the Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Quote it a million times for all I care. There's nothing to be "embarrassed" about. I hardly ever share personal experiences online and intended my brother to read it, after which it had essentially served its purpose.
> 
> What exactly is supposed to be "embarrassing" about the involuntary witnessing of some wrongdoing committed by people I don't even know? As I said, you're grasping at straws. Keep this laughable sort of rhetoric for the average oppositionist afflicted by severe cognitive limitations.
> 
> I can tell which will happen earliest: the collapse


Keep trying to change the subject. You still haven't answered why you are sticking to Europe where you have to witness naked people having sex on a daily basis. The whole point of compulsory hijab is because the regime of Iran believes that a Muslim cannot refrain from sinning in a society where women are not decent. So, if you are a true God-fearing Muslim, why are you staying in a society that makes you commit sins when you could easily immigrate to your utopia, the Islamic Republic of Iran?

Freudian slip?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Keep trying to change the subject. You still haven't answered why you are sticking to Europe where you have to witness naked people having sex on a daily basis.



I stated it occurs in the west on a quasi daily basis, which is a fact that can be verified from news reports. I never claimed that I myself am witnessing it every day. Your comprehension skills haven't improved one bit.



QWECXZ said:


> The whole point of compulsory hijab is because the regime of Iran believes that a Muslim cannot refrain from sinning in a society where women are not decent.



Bollocks.



QWECXZ said:


> So, if you are a true God-fearing Muslim, why are you staying in a society that makes you commit sins when you could easily immigrate to your utopia, the Islamic Republic of Iran?



Who told you it makes me commit sins?

Take your pills now, you're hallucinating boundlessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

Meanwhile:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572211008646615040


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> It's no longer like the Green movement in 1388 that only people from Tehran protest in the streets. It's now nationwide protests
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572175270135595010
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572228097906282496
> The problem seems to be getting out of hand in Kurdistan. It's turning into a security issue
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571911117101744128



I see very limited but captured and twitted movements.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Mardom hanooz felan donbale barandazi nistan. Daran say mikonan ke be in heyvanate khar mazhab befahmoonan ke kari ke kardan ghalate toye in donyaye emroozi. yani nabayad adam bekoshi. agar vaghean doost darin adam bekoshin yalla berin esrail ba oona dargir beshin. chera khodetoon ro ba mardome iran dargir mikonid? khayesho nadarin dige, zaeef hastin. midoonid agar hatta yek esraeili ro ham khash bendazin, mian jado abadetoono mizanan terror mikonan.

in terroristha khar mazhab faghat zaeef koshan. khaake tamaame jahan bar saretoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> I see very limited but captured and twitted movements.


اون ویدئو کردستان مثل اینکه برای قبل بوده
ولی امروز هم تقریباً شلوغ بوده. فارس هم نوشته
اعتراضات بعد از چند روز می‌خوابه البته اما آثارش ادامه داره​


Dariush the Great said:


> Mardom hanooz felan donbale barandazi nistan. Daran say mikonan ke be in heyvanate khar mazhab befahmoonan ke kari ke kardan ghalate toye in donyaye emroozi. yani nabayad adam bekoshi. agar vaghean doost darin adam bekoshin yalla berin esrail ba oona dargir beshin. chera khodetoon ro ba mardome iran dargir mikonid? khayesho nadarin dige, zaeef hastin. midoonid agar hatta yek esraeili ro ham khash bendazin, mian jado abadetoono mizanan terror mikonan.
> 
> in terroristha khar mazhab faghat zaeef koshan. khaake tamaame jahan bar saretoon.


مردم از لیبی و سوریه شدن می‌ترسند​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> اون ویدئو کردستان مثل اینکه برای قبل بوده
> ولی امروز هم تقریباً شلوغ بوده. فارس هم نوشته
> اعتراضات بعد از چند روز می‌خوابه البته اما آثارش ادامه داره
> 
> 
> مردم از لیبی و سوریه شدن می‌ترسند​


I like to give a case study which I witnessed myself in Quebec Canada...In the 1950s and 60s Quebec was ruled more or less by Catholic church..they told people what to do how to behave and even how to have sex..

In late 1960s people were fed up of the power of church on their daily lives and started something which is called "Quiet Revolution" and by mid 1970s when I was student in Montreal you could see the effects..very few people attended Church and ordinary people made fun of the whole institutions related to the church.
That is what will happen in Iran if not already happening. This rigid and draconian laws they have imposed on people can be overcome by civil disobedience as you mentioned yoursef..Iranian population is mature and educated and they know violent actions will only backfire on themselves..so yes if I had a business in Iran I would not hire a woman dressed in that stupid black bags and if all private businesses do that it is a good civil disobedience to start..let the stupid "akhonds" know that this is 21 century and it is them who have to adopt to peoples wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> اون ویدئو کردستان مثل اینکه برای قبل بوده
> ولی امروز هم تقریباً شلوغ بوده. فارس هم نوشته
> اعتراضات بعد از چند روز می‌خوابه البته اما آثارش ادامه داره
> 
> 
> مردم از لیبی و سوریه شدن می‌ترسند​


noghteyi mirese ke mardom az oon ham dige nemitarsan.
agar tasmime mardom vaghean barandaziye, ba etesabat sarasari kaar hal mishe.
vaghti hame business ha va kaare kasebi daresh baste beshe eghtesad chetori mikhad becharkhe? oon pooli ke be mozdoorhashoon mikhan bedan az koja biaran?
forupashi eghtesadi, yani kaari kard ke oon dahati ke too ershad o zede shoresho entezamiye, hoghugh (pool) natune begire.

be mardom ham aasib mizane vali az jang o khoonrizi behtare.


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> آقا محسن عزیز فرمودید فرد باید احمق بالذات باشد یا دیوس من این رو فعلا مسکوت میزارم ....
> -------------------------
> 
> شما یک کار رو می کنید برای حصول به یک نتیجه، بعد شما می فرمایید چون به نتیجه نرسیده و موثر نبوده ولی باز باید ادامه دهیم ... خوب مشکل همین هست ... وقتی یک سیستمی یک کاری رو انجام میده و نتیجه نمی گیرد یک جای کار می لنگد ... به عنوان مثال این خروجی کار پرتغال در مقابله با مواد مخدر هست:​
> _"....Shifting from a criminal approach to a public health one—the so-called Portugal model—has had dramatic results. According to a New York Times analysis, the number of heroin users in Portugal has dropped from about 100,000 before the law to just 25,000 today. Portugal now has the lowest drug-related death rate in Western Europe, with a mortality rate a tenth of Britain's and a fiftieth of the United States'. The number of HIV diagnoses caused by injection drug use has plummeted by more than 90 percent. Delegates from the United States and other nations—including APA's Amanda Clinton, PhD, senior director for international affairs—arrive regularly to see the model firsthand..."_​
> منظورم مقایسه پرتقال با ایران نیست خوب ما دم گوش اولین تولید کنند مواد مخدر هستیم ولی خوب منظورم این است که گاهی بازنگری در سیاست های اعمالی ناموثر می تواند موجب ایجاد تغییرات مثبت بشود. ایشون دبیر ستاد امربه معروف و نهی از منکر اصفهان :​
> 
> View attachment 881177
> 
> 
> نتیجه شخصی صحبت با همکاران خانم بنده هم نتیجه جز استرس و ناراحتی این قشر از جامعه ناشی از دیدن ون گشت ارشاد نبوده است .. شما می فرمایید که :
> 
> "از جنبه برخورد با بی قانونی هست، نه برای دین دار کردن کسی"
> 
> شما وقتی یک امر دینی رو حکومتی می کنی و سعی در اعمال قانون ناخداگاه داری بر اون موضوع دینی تاثیر گذاری می کنی .. مشکل این است که بیشتر موارد در ایران مسائل امنیتی دیده می شوند تا فرهنگی و دینی جدا از اون حکومت قیم مردم نیست بلکه مجری خواسته های مردم است این که حکومت در نقش بزرگتر ظاهر شود و بگوید چه بخورید چه نخورید چه بپوشید چه نبوشید مسخره است مگر مردم ناتوان فکری هستند که دولتی که خودشان سر کار گذاشته اند لازم باشد به آن بگوید چه بکنند چه نکنند؟ .... چرا فکر می کنید از خود مردم نسبت به خانوادهاشون غیرت بیشتری دارید؟ مادر من چادری است و هربار در تهیه لباس مناسب مشکل دارد خوب این وظیفه کیست؟ 25 نهاد در کنار نیروی انتظامی هستند که در این امر دخیل هستند و در 2 دهه گذشته ما شاهد چنین تنش های اجتماعی و برخورد های قهری بودیم خوب اگر قوه عاقله ای در این سیستم باشد فرایند این موضوع رو بررسی می کند ولی باز هنوز ما سر خانه ی اول هستیم ...نه تنها مشکل حجاب رو حل نکرده ایم بلکه هر بار این موضوع دستاویزی می شود برای ایجاد مشکل امنیتی در کشور .. مردم زده تر می شوند .
> «شاهدان عینی» گشت‌های ارشاد چه می‌گویند
> 
> مشکل این است که راه دین از محبت است ولا غیر همانقدر که رضاخان توانست با زور مردم رو بی حجاب کند دیگران هم نمی توانند مردم رو به داشتن حجاب وادار کنند..بدترین نوع تبلیغ هر چی معرفی بد آن است
> 
> 
> در مورد اینترنت وزیر ارتباطات فرموده اند "این یکی از گلایه‌هایی بوده است که خانواده‌ها بارها در جلسات مختلف به ما گفته‌اند" مشکل این است کی به ایشان گفته؟ من گفتم؟ شما گفتید؟ مشکل این است که این وظیفه پدر خانواده هست که بر فرزندانش نظارت کنند جناب وزیر چکاره اند؟ چرا به جای آموزش نحوه فعال کردن این مورد به خانواده های مورد ادعا به جای همه تصمیم گرفته اند؟ آی اس پی ها می توانند برای مشتریان این سرویس رو فراهم کنند و یا نرم افزار های خاصی برای این منظور هست ولی باز دولت هست که باید قهرمانانه بیاد وسط و مردم رو از این منجلاب فساد نجات بده ..قاعدتا ایران یا هر کشور دیگری باید بر فضای سایبری اش نظارت داشته باشد ولی این ها نباید با اصل آزادی های فردی در تضاد باشد اصلا آقا می خوای ببندی خوب ببند چرا همچین توجیح مسخره ای میاری و دوباره به شعور مردم اهانت می کنی؟ ... ...​


بذار از آخر شروع کنیم. چند درصد پدر و مادر ها اصلا میدونن اینترنت چی هست که حالا بخوان بر روی بچه هاشون نظارت کنن؟ اصلا چند درصدشون میدونن معنی کلمه نرم افزار یعنی چی که حالا بخوان نرم افزار کنترلی برای بچه هاشون نصب کنن؟ خود آمریکای بی پدر و مادر به این حجم از آزادی معتقد نیست که شما اداشو در میارید

شما برو توی یه مدرسه یه مسجد و یه فاحشه خونه بذار، بعدم بگی آزادیه!!! نخیر این آزادی نیست، این بدترین نوع شیوه ترویج فحشا هست، خروجی همچون مدرسه ای مشخ هست و حتی همون غرب هم بهش میگه سوء استفاده جنسی از کودکان
ولذا شما کسی رو به جهنم نبر، ترویج دین و به بهشت بردن مردم پیش کش



دولت چرا باید برای مردم تعیین تکلیف کنه، مگه مردم ناتوان ذهنی هستن؟ خود مردم شعور دارن هر وقت دلشون خواست از چراغ راهنمایی رد میشن، هر وقت هم صلاح ندونستن رد نمیشن. یعنی چی دولت برای مردم حداکثر سرعت تعیین کنه! اصلا شاید یه سریا دوست داشته باشن از سمت چپ حرکت کنن و ویراج بدن، اینها باید آزاد بشن از هر سمتی و با هر شیوه ای که خواستن برونن

اصلا هر کس دوست داشت باید بتونه لخت بیاد توی خیابون، سکس در همه مکان ها باید آزاد باشه، 

اینها چیزی جز سفسطه نیست
مردم خودشون دولت و مجلس رو تعیین میکنن و اختیارات این نهادها برگرفته از خواست مردم هست ، حالا چون یک درصد زنها دوست ندارن روسری سرشون باشه ولی بوق و کرنای رسانه های دشمن و دیوسهای خودی پشتشون هست، پس دولت باید از خواست اکثریت چشم پوشی کنه!؟

اولا رویکرد ایران در زمینه حجاب از پرتقال نرم تر بوده و دوما این نسخه آزادی های جنسی جنابعالی قبلا در غرب اجرا شده و چیزی جز انحطاط و نابودی نداشته ،همین آمریکا زمانی مثل ایران مذهبی بود، یه جامعه شناس دیوس تئوری های آزادی رو مطرح کرد، وحالا کار به جایی رسیده که بدون نیروی مهاجر عملا نابود شده هست

این که الان این دشمنان قسم خورده دیوس میخوان ایران حجاب رو آزاد کنه از روی عشق و علاقه مفرطشون به ایران نیست، اونها به دنبال نابودی ایران هستن،

مستند ایکسونامی (خاطرات یک پورن استار) - Xsunami

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Why are you comparing their behavior to American police ? You're trying to justify unacceptable behavior by pointing to even worst behavior. What kind of logic is that ?



SalarHaqq said:


> Says he whose last refuge consists in trying their luck with an uninspired avalanche of insulting ad hominems.
> 
> And no, I can produce quotes and evidence for every point I made.
> 
> Renewed insult reported, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason: the place needed to be evacuated immediately in order to ensure public security. To this effect, laying a finger on someone is perfectly justified.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me Iranian law enforcement acting like the US police, then we can talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dariush the Great said:


> Mardom hanooz felan donbale barandazi nistan. Daran say mikonan ke be in heyvanate khar mazhab befahmoonan ke kari ke kardan ghalate toye in donyaye emroozi. yani nabayad adam bekoshi. agar vaghean doost darin adam bekoshin yalla berin esrail ba oona dargir beshin. chera khodetoon ro ba mardome iran dargir mikonid? khayesho nadarin dige, zaeef hastin. midoonid agar hatta yek esraeili ro ham khash bendazin, mian jado abadetoono mizanan terror mikonan.
> 
> in terroristha khar mazhab faghat zaeef koshan. khaake tamaame jahan bar saretoon.


Kharmazhabiya anusi/yahood-parastan, darooneshoon pore noofooziye, faghat ye rish mizaran, ya hoseyn migan, ama doorbin bezari khoonashon ye edashoon 6 ta sham roshan mikonan. asgaroladiye yahoodi varedate parcheye chadore sia kamelan dastesh bood, tarafdare hejabe zoori bood va tolide parcheye dakhele Irano nabood kard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Why are you comparing their behavior to American police ? You're trying to justify unacceptable behavior by pointing to even worst behavior. What kind of logic is that ?



I'm strictly responding to what I'm given to read.

As for unacceptable behaviour, the only fully documented case I've seen in this entire affair so far is the one clip where a person is pushed to the ground, without incurring any serious injury it would appear. While this move by the officer in question is certainly faulty, it does not constitute a serious crime.

So this being largely it, on the whole I don't really see reason for too much excitement about the overall professionalism of Iranian law enforcement based on the material posted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SalarHaqq said:


> I'm strictly responding to what I'm given to read.
> 
> As for unacceptable behaviour, the only fully documented case I've seen in this entire affair so far is the one clip where a person is pushed to the ground, without incurring any serious injury it would appear. While this move by the officer in question is certainly faulty, it does not constitute a serious crime.
> 
> So this being largely it, on the whole I don't really see reason for too much excitement about the overall professionalism of Iranian law enforcement based on the material posted here.


What about 3-5 who got killed following this hijab issue? is that professionalism as well? I think no Iranian today is happy with demonstrations, deaths and its cost for Iran (internal and external).
Is hijab (piece of cloth) more important or the security of the nation/country? we went to war and died for the soil, not for hijab, but we see hijab issue if it gets out of of hand causes death among our nation, inside our country. People cannot be pressured inside + resist sanctions and enemies + support the system. There should be some breathing space for our Iranian nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

The people are fed up. And the anger will grow if the regime doesn't listen to its citizens. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572320104200966144

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> What about 3-5 who are killed following this hijab issue? is that professionalism as well?



Are you privy to the exact, detailed circumstances of these deaths?

Preferably not by reliance on Mossad-, CIA-, Maryam Rajavi- and Reza Pahlavi-linked media like those whose propagandistic content has kept being rehashed here over the past few days.

I see a law enforcement officer appears to have been martyred? If so, this points to deadly violence against security forces. In which case professional reaction will essentially consist in returning fire against any murderous terrorist, mowing them down basically.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I think no Iranian is happy with demonstrations, deaths and its cost for Iran (internal and external).
> Is hijab (piece of cloth) more important or the security of the nation/country? we went to war and died for the soil, not for hijab, but we see hijab issue if it gets out of of hand causes death among our nation, inside our country.



Female hejab itself includes that piece of garment, that's correct. But what's at stake goes way, way beyond. It's the life of the Iranian nation that's at risk if the vicious circle of liberalization is kick started. Again as you notice, not an inkling of religious reasoning in this line of argumentation.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572270904415223808
This may point to Russia receiving at least 29 Shahed-136 drones in the first shipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Khar-melligarayane Irani va arbabaye seyhonistishun, diruz o emruz.

Unmoqe esteqbal kardaneshun az jasusaye Musad va nokhost vaziraye rejime seyhunisti dar Tehran, emruzam khoshhalishun az be shahadat resandane niruhaye entezamiye Irani be daste ye seri arazel obashi ke tavasote matbu'ate seyhonisti-qarbi tahrik va hedayat mishan.

Chehreye khar-melligerayi dar Iran, chehreye unayi ke ba hakemyate din o mazhab moshgel daran. Hargez chizi joz in nabude.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572270904415223808
> This may point to Russia receiving at least 29 Shahed-136 drones in the first shipment



Looks like successful explosion to me here.

Malfunction happened twice before


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> noghteyi mirese ke mardom az oon ham dige nemitarsan.
> agar tasmime mardom vaghean barandaziye, ba etesabat sarasari kaar hal mishe.
> vaghti hame business ha va kaare kasebi daresh baste beshe eghtesad chetori mikhad becharkhe? oon pooli ke be mozdoorhashoon mikhan bedan az koja biaran?
> forupashi eghtesadi, yani kaari kard ke oon dahati ke too ershad o zede shoresho entezamiye, hoghugh (pool) natune begire.
> 
> be mardom ham aasib mizane vali az jang o khoonrizi behtare.


امیدوار هستم به اون نقطه که مردم از سوریه و لیبی شدن نترسند هیچ وقت نرسیم چون دودش در چشم همه می‌ره و سال‌ها اثراتش باقی می‌مونه

ببین یکی از دلایلی که دموکراسی هیچ وقت در خاورمیانه نیومده و شکل نگرفته درآمد مفت نفت هست
کشورهای اروپایی چون اقتصاد دست مردم هست و درآمد دولت‌ها از مالیات هست دولت‌ها مجبور هستند به حرف ملت گوش بدن
تو خاورمیانه چون درآمد دولت از ثروت بادآورده نفت و گاز و انرژی هست، دولت‌ها خودشون رو پاسخگو به ملت‌ها نمی‌دونند
تو کشوری که سرمایه ملی استخراج و خام فروشی می‌شه، اعتصابات سراسری اثر کمتری داره

دلیل اینی که می‌بینی حکومت در ظاهر به مردم خودش رو نزدیک‌تر کرده، از طریق افرادی مثل امید دانا و غیره، بخشی‌اش تحریم‌های نفتی آمریکا هست
ایران هم خواه و ناخواه به اون سمت که اقتصاد کشور دست مردم بیافته می‌ره. یکی از ثمره‌های تحریم همین بزرگ شدن بخش خصوصی هست
دلیل اینی هم که می‌بینی حکومت انقدر دنبال برجام هست با وجود اینکه می‌دونه برجام حتی به خودش هم خیانت هست همین دسترسی به پول بادآورده نفت هست که حکومت رو ۴۳ سال هست نگه داشته چون نمی‌خوان حکومت رو با اقشار دیگه تقسیم کنند و می‌خوان قدرت دست همون مافیای همیشگی بمونه

حتی زمانی هم که برجام شد اگه نگاه کنی پول کمی دست مردم عادی و بخش خصوصی اومد و بیشتر پول رفت تو جیب مافیاهایی مثل خودروسازان، شرکت نفت و شرکت‌های خصولتی وابسته به سپاه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Surenas said:


> And still having the nerve to speak of hypocrisy! What a clown.



Congrats! Your drivel got "liked" by the local anti-Iranian zionist propagandist "Sammuel". I'm sure you feel in good company now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> امیدوار هستم به اون نقطه که مردم از سوریه و لیبی شدن نترسند هیچ وقت نرسیم چون دودش در چشم همه می‌ره و سال‌ها اثراتش باقی می‌مونه
> 
> ببین یکی از دلایلی که دموکراسی هیچ وقت در خاورمیانه نیومده و شکل نگرفته درآمد مفت نفت هست
> کشورهای اروپایی چون اقتصاد دست مردم هست و درآمد دولت‌ها از مالیات هست دولت‌ها مجبور هستند به حرف ملت گوش بدن
> تو خاورمیانه چون درآمد دولت از ثروت بادآورده نفت و گاز و انرژی هست، دولت‌ها خودشون رو پاسخگو به ملت‌ها نمی‌دونند
> تو کشوری که سرمایه ملی استخراج و خام فروشی می‌شه، اعتصابات سراسری اثر کمتری داره
> 
> دلیل اینی که می‌بینی حکومت در ظاهر به مردم خودش رو نزدیک‌تر کرده، از طریق افرادی مثل امید دانا و غیره، بخشی‌اش تحریم‌های نفتی آمریکا هست
> ایران هم خواه و ناخواه به اون سمت که اقتصاد کشور دست مردم بیافته می‌ره. یکی از ثمره‌های تحریم همین بزرگ شدن بخش خصوصی هست
> دلیل اینی هم که می‌بینی حکومت انقدر دنبال برجام هست با وجود اینکه می‌دونه برجام حتی به خودش هم خیانت هست همین دسترسی به پول بادآورده نفت هست که حکومت رو ۴۳ سال هست نگه داشته چون نمی‌خوان حکومت رو با اقشار دیگه تقسیم کنند و می‌خوان قدرت دست همون مافیای همیشگی بمونه
> 
> حتی زمانی هم که برجام شد اگه نگاه کنی پول کمی دست مردم عادی و بخش خصوصی اومد و بیشتر پول رفت تو جیب مافیاهایی مثل خودروسازان، شرکت نفت و شرکت‌های خصولتی وابسته به سپاه​



دخترهای سردارها خیلی بد حجاب و قرطی اند و این نکته بدنیست و تحمل اونها رو کمکم بالا میبره

یک روزی بود آستین کوتاه مشکل بود الان بسیجی ها آستین کوتاه میپوشن

به آرامی اوضاع بهتر میشه
و این بهتر انقلابه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

SalarHaqq said:


> Are you privy to the exact, detailed circumstances of these deaths?
> 
> Preferably not by reliance on Mossad-, CIA-, Maryam Rajavi- and Reza Pahlavi-linked media like those whose propagandistic content has kept being rehashed here over the past few days.
> 
> I see a law enforcement officer appears to have been martyred? If so, this points to deadly violence against security forces. In which case professional reaction will essentially consist in returning fire against any murderous terrorist, mowing them down basically.
> 
> 
> 
> Female hejab itself includes that piece of garment, that's correct. But what's at stake goes way, way beyond. It's the life of the Iranian nation that's at risk if the vicious circle of liberalization is kick started. Again as you notice, not an inkling of religious reasoning in this line of argumentation.


I dont know, why deaths at all??? Among security and people, why? Because some stupid kharmazhabi, even police is becoming victim of these idiots. You cannot fight liberalism by forcing a piece of textile on womens heads and no one is demanding to walk nude in streets. Further more liberalism is a relative term, maybe in taliban mind Iran is extremely liberal, should we adapt to their will or to people who think like them? So if you argue like this we can say we already have become more liberal than in the past, but according to your way of thinking it will now never stop, soon we'll be impregnating women in public, as if the textile on womens head is the Chinese wall and the Iron border between the world of liberalism and non-liberalism. Who says that that's the border?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Congrats! Your drivel got "liked" by the local anti-Iranian zionist propagandist "Sammuel". I'm sure you feel in good company now.


Maybe you should stop creating fetneh (fitna) among Iranians of the forums?
Particularly when you are a guest here, as you are a non-Iranian poster.



Shawnee said:


> دخترهای سردارها خیلی بد حجاب و قرطی اند و این نکته بدنیست و تحمل اونها رو کمکم بالا میبره
> 
> یک روزی بود آستین کوتاه مشکل بود الان بسیجی ها آستین کوتاه میپوشن
> 
> به آرامی اوضاع بهتر میشه
> و این بهتر انقلابه


:درست می‌گی اما یه بنده خدایی هم خوب می‌گفت
مگه عمر آدم چقدر هست و آدم چند بار زندگی می‌کنه؟
پاسخ نسل‌های سوخته رو کی می‌خواد بده؟ نمی‌شه به همه مردم گفت از خود گذشتگی کنید که
اون افرادی که احساس می‌کنند عمرشون داره تباه می‌شه به سمت رادیکالیزه شدن می‌رن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572209383542603780
Iranian backed arms dealers supplying both sides?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

@waz @Irfan Baloch 

Gentlemen, could you please take care of this user who's been repeatedly harassing and insulting me with totally unprovoked, borderline islamophobic balderdash? 

You may read my comments before they started attacking me, whether I violated any rules. 

If posts like the below ones are okay, please let me know so I can start responding in kind: 





__





Iranian Chill Thread


@Hack-Hook ..In your professional (non political) view what happened to this girl...your best guess.



defence.pk









__





Iranian Chill Thread


Such a shame. The moral infallible and pious SalarHaqq who has to witness this western decadence, writing endless monologues as a misfit from his basement in the very same West he voluntarily lives in, telling Iranians how to hold on to religious bigotry and a medieval social construct. Wow...



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Surenas

SalarHaqq said:


> Congrats! Your drivel got "liked" by the local anti-Iranian zionist propagandist "Sammuel". I'm sure you feel in good company now.



Netanyahu himself could like my posts for all I care. To quote the great Malcolm X:

''I'm for truth, no matter who tells it. I'm for justice, no matter who it's for or against.''

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

This is my post about another incident in 2019, Now 3 years later and we still have unnecessary problems caused by the fanatics' fetish, And i don't think these problems are going to get solved.









sha ah said:


> Why are you comparing their behavior to American police ? You're trying to justify unacceptable behavior by pointing to even worst behavior. What kind of logic is that ?


Whataboutism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> 
> Gentlemen, could you please take care of this user who's been repeatedly harassing and insulting me with totally unprovoked, borderline islamophobic balderdash?
> 
> You may read my comments before they started attacking me, whether I violated any rules.
> 
> If posts like the below ones are okay, please let me know so I can start responding in kind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> @Hack-Hook ..In your professional (non political) view what happened to this girl...your best guess.
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> Such a shame. The moral infallible and pious SalarHaqq who has to witness this western decadence, writing endless monologues as a misfit from his basement in the very same West he voluntarily lives in, telling Iranians how to hold on to religious bigotry and a medieval social construct. Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


@waz @Irfan Baloch

Please take care of this false flagger.
He's been harassing me constantly when I exposed him for the hypocrite he is when he said that he had to constantly see naked people have sex in Europe, but yet he never explained why he has to stay in a country that he sees people having sex there on the streets on a daily basis.

He's been constantly name calling @Dariush the Great and @Surenas, accusing them of treason against Iran while these users are two of the most patriotic Iranians and Salar is not even Iranian, per his own words.

The guy is creating discord among Iranians of the forum.
He's been treated too well for a guest and he doesn't seem appreciative of the hospitality that Iranian members of the forum have extended to this non-Iranian user.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Maybe you should stop creating fetneh (fitna) among Iranians of the forums?
> Particularly when you are a guest here, as you are a non-Iranian poster.



The only yardstick are the forum rules, not some political opinion you would get to define.

I'm an Iranian citizen. And I don't lend support to zionist and NATO plots against my homeland. So sit down and behave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> The only measure are the forum rules, not some political opinion you would get to define.
> 
> I'm an Iranian citizen. And I don't lend support to zionist and NATO plots against my homeland. So sit down and behave.


You are not an Iranian citizen. You had mentioned it many times before.
A lot of people here are witnesses that you previously said you were not Iranian and took pride in defending the regime as a non-Iranian.
So, stop creating fitna among Iranians and understand your boundaries as a guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Surenas said:


> Netanyahu himself could like my posts for all I care.



Thanks for the admission. That your ilk will gladly accept assistance from Netanyahu against your own country's government was clear to me, now everyone knows.

Oh, and the great Malcolm X would most probably side with the Islamic Republic today. Like his martyred son who visited Iran and was murdered shortly afterwards, likely by your NATO friends.




QWECXZ said:


> You are not an Iranian citizen. You had mentioned it many times before.
> A lot of people here are witnesses that you previously said you were not Iranian and took pride in defending the regime as a non-Iranian.



This is a lie. I am Iranian by citizenship and had made it clear long ago.



> So, stop creating fitna among Iranians and understand your boundaries as a guest.



Stop trying to substitute yourself to the moderators. You enjoy no privileges over me, and do not get to define what I can and what I can't post as long as it conforms to forum rules. Got it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Surenas

SalarHaqq said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> 
> Gentlemen, could you please take care of this user who's been repeatedly harassing and insulting me with totally unprovoked, borderline islamophobic balderdash?
> 
> You may read my comments before they started attacking me, whether I violated any rules.
> 
> If posts like the below ones are okay, please let me know so I can start responding in kind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> @Hack-Hook ..In your professional (non political) view what happened to this girl...your best guess.
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> Such a shame. The moral infallible and pious SalarHaqq who has to witness this western decadence, writing endless monologues as a misfit from his basement in the very same West he voluntarily lives in, telling Iranians how to hold on to religious bigotry and a medieval social construct. Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



Crying to daddy because you have been exposed as a hypocritical misfit who preaches religious bigotry but lives comfortably in the decadent and liberal West.

Where I come from, people who report others to the authorities are honorless and loathed. You seem to fit these criteria as our resident and digital basij.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> That is a lie. I am Iranian by citizenship and had made that clear long ago.
> 
> Stop trying to substitute yourself to the moderators. You enjoy no privileges over me, and do not get to define what I can and what I can't post as long as it conforms to forum rules. You understand?


People here who have known you for a long time on this forum know very well that you said you were a non-Iranian defendant of the Iranian regime. Even your country flag was Pakistan and only recently you have changed it to Iran.

I can't be the only one who remembers this. Other members can confirm it too. @aryobarzan @Dariush the Great @Cthulhu @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf and many others who have been here for a long time and I don't recall them at this moment.

The only person that thinks he has special privileges here is you. You are a guest here, as a non-Iranian member, per your own words. The majority of Iranians on PDF do not get along well with you and your fanatic ideas, but we supported you when you were posting in support of Iran against foreigners. Now you are creating discord and fitna (fetneh) among Iranians after your true colors were exposed by your own stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

@SalarHaqq 

I am glad we have you here but we have to understand and address issues especially when it is easy to solve.

We have so many sardars with girls like those. Hijab does not have to be hijab of arabia.

We may not be able to solve economic issues or turbofan issues but this one ….


----------



## Irfan Baloch

QWECXZ said:


> Sagesh be gheire Iranihayi ke gohe Iraniha ro mikhoran miarze, sad albate.
> 
> In dafe postet ro pak kardi, hatta khodet ham az sootiyi ke dadi khejalat keshidi, har chand ke postet chand bar quote shode. Mesle inke dari say mikoni mardom yadeshoon bere to Irani nisti.
> 
> 
> It's not harassment when it's true and it is based on your own post.
> You should get reported for hypocrisy and lying, besides being a false flagger.
> 
> 
> Enjoy watching naked women in Europe, you non-Iranian onanist.
> Now it figures why you are so eager to stay in Europe at any cost.
> 
> Let's see which one happens sooner: the dissolution of Gasht-e Ershad or Entegham-e Sakht.
> 
> 
> حیف این همه متن زیبایی که برای یک فرد احمق نوشتی
> در عجبم که فکر می‌کنی این افراد توانایی استدلال دارن
> 
> به قول امید دانا برده داری هم قانون بود. مگه چون چیزی قانون هست باید درست باشه؟
> بت پرستی هم قانون بود. احتمالاً امثال محسن اون زمان به محمد و ابراهیم می‌گفتن دیوث
> وقتی که هیچ کشور مسلمونی حجاب اجباری نیست معلوم هست که کی اشتباه می‌گه​




can you stop your personal enmity and keep the disagreement only to a level acceptable as per forum rules?
kindly stop stalking and harrssing your fellow forum members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

@waz @Irfan Baloch
Dear brothers, me, users @QWECXZ @Shapur Zol Aktaf @Surenas and several other Iranians are being plagued day and night by pro-government propaganda from a single user. His posts have been reported. His mission is to anger us Iranians here with pro-regime propaganda and constantly argues left and right with countless members here.

We do not appreciate his presence here. As a foreigner (He is not Iranian by origin) he should respect and get along with fellow Iranians here and not talk in a dictating tone about anything related to Iran.





QWECXZ said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> 
> Please take care of this false flagger.
> He's been harassing me constantly when I exposed him for the hypocrite he is when he said that he had to constantly see naked people have sex in Europe, but yet he never explained why he has to stay in a country that he sees people having sex there on the streets on a daily basis.
> 
> He's been constantly name calling @Dariush the Great and @Surenas, accusing them of treason against Iran while these users are two of the most patriotic Iranians and Salar is not even Iranian, per his own words.
> 
> The guy is creating discord among Iranians of the forum.
> He's been treated too well for a guest and he doesn't seem appreciative of the hospitality that Iranian members of the forum have extended to this non-Iranian user.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Irfan Baloch said:


> can you stop your personal enmity and keep the disagreement only to a level acceptable as per forum rules?
> kindly stop stalking and harrssing your fellow forum members.


I am not stalking or harassing anyone.
If anything, he is the one that keeps mentioning me and quoting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

Surenas said:


> Crying to daddy because you have been exposed as a hypocritical misfit who preaches religious bigotry but lives comfortably in the decadent and liberal West.



"Exposed"? I was sporting my European location flag on the very first day I joined this forum.

Only a propagandist for western regimes i.e. for Iran's existential enemies, will qualify anyone living in the west but refusing to bow to the NATO and globalist lines as a "hypocrite".

Although I had constantly remained respectful when addressing your comments, you began directing totally unprovoked ad hominems at me because you can't hold a candle to me in a civilized discussion. So don't come preaching ethics afterwards.



Surenas said:


> Where I come from, people who report others to the authorities are honorless and loathed. You seem to fit these criteria as our resident and digital basij.



Moderators are no regime authorities, and when a bunch of dishonest users gang up on me with insults, libel and harassment, I sure as heck will report their serial violations of forum rules.

And don't play tough guy over the internet. Makes you come across as more clownish than you've already made yourself to be.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dariush the Great said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> Dear brothers, me, users @QWECXZ @Shapur Zol Aktaf @Surenas and several other Iranians are being plagued day and night by pro-government propaganda from a single user. His posts have been reported. His mission is to anger us Iranians here with pro-regime propaganda and constantly argues left and right with countless members here.
> 
> We do not appreciate his presence here. As a foreigner (He is not Iranian by origin) he should respect and get along with fellow Iranians here and not talk in a dictating tone about anything related to Iran.


I will raise it with the admin team. 
kindly dont engage with anyone who is provoking you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Forget about his stance and religious bigotry; the moderates should just save himself and us from his endless monologues in every thread. Dude can't get laid and has way too many time on his hand to bother us with his sermons and lectures.



SalarHaqq said:


> Oh, and the great Malcolm X would most probably stand with the Islamic Republic today. As his martyred son who visited Iran and was murdered shortly afterwards, likely by your NATO friends.



Imagine arguing that Malcolm X, who was a great and uncompromising champion of human rights and citizen resistance in the defense of liberty, would side with a brutal regime as the Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Dariush the Great said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> Dear brothers, me, users @QWECXZ @Shapur Zol Aktaf @Surenas and several other Iranians are being plagued day and night by pro-government propaganda from a single user. His posts have been reported. His mission is to anger us Iranians here with pro-regime propaganda and constantly argues left and right with countless members here.
> 
> We do not appreciate his presence here. As a foreigner (He is not Iranian by origin) he should respect and get along with fellow Iranians here and not talk in a dictating tone about anything related to Iran.



@waz @Irfan Baloch

I am an Iranian citizen and enjoy equal rights to any other Iranian by law. But that shouldn't be a criterion for posting here, should it?

This "Dariush the Great" character called my mother a "whore", although I never offended him.

He also created a second account in the past with the sole purpose of insulting forum moderators - and boasted about it in Persian on user QWECXZ's profile page.

Also this person is lying when he claims that no Iranian is appreciating my input. Recent comments of mine have received "likes" from a respected oldtime user such as jauk, as well as others (Daylamite Warrior, Nabil, 925boy and so on).

I believe the sole factor in judging the admissibility of my input ought to be whether or not it conforms to forum rules, and not whether it is to the liking of a group of 5 or 6 members bent on stifling the expression of views different from their own. I have always remained courteous and offered serious commentary. Even when attacked, I hardly ever respond in kind.


@Irfan Baloch
@waz

See? Despite your request, this "Surenas" person is resorting to insults again:



Surenas said:


> Dude can't get laid and has way too many time on his hand to bother us with his sermons and lectures.



Please take appropriate action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

For the record, @Nabil and @925boy are not Iranian either. He's been fighting non-stop with Iranians, posting his boring, monotonous, Islamic Republic propaganda over and over again.

Daylamite Warrior was thread banned because he used the worst kind of insults against Iranian members before, insults that were of extremely sexual nature targeted towards our families. So, to blame @Dariush the Great for insulting his mother previously (for which he was banned for 2 weeks) and then he suddenly takes pride in another member that serially posted insults about mothers and fathers of other Iranians, including me, until he was thread banned for it because he didn't intend to stop it, shows the extreme hypocrisy of this religious bigot.
On the side note, it may be worth checking if Daylamite Warrior is Salar's second account, where he freely insults people.

And the guy himself used to have the flag of Pakistan as his country of origin just a few weeks before.
And he boasted about it every time that he was a non-Iranian defender of Ayatollah Khamenei and the Islamic Republic.
Many Iranians know this and can confirm that he claimed, on numerous occasions, that he was not Iranian and he loved Iran because of the regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SalarHaqq said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> 
> I am an Iranian citizen and enjoy equal rights to any other Iranian by law.
> 
> But that shouldn't be a criterion for posting here, should it?
> 
> This "Dariush the Great" character called my mother a "whore", although I never insulted him.
> 
> He also created a second account in the past with the sole purpose of insulting forum moderators - and boasted about it in Persian on user QWECXZ's profile page.
> 
> Also the user is lying when he claims that no Iranian is appreciating my input. Recent comments of mine have received "likes" from a respected oldtime user such as jauk, as well as others liked Daylamitearrior, Nabil, 925boy and so on.
> 
> I believe the sole criteria in judging the admissibility of my input ought to be whether or not it conforms to forum rules, and not whether it is to the likinf of a group of 5 or 6 users bent on stifling the expression of views different from their own. I have always remained courteous and offered serious commentary. Even when attacked, I hardly ever respond in kind.



Such a good boy! They should give you the Pakistani equivalent of the Nobel Peace Prize for your great behaviour. Even counting the likes of other posts and analyzing them by their users! My man, you must really be a spectacle at parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> I am not stalking or harassing anyone.
> If anything, he is the one that keeps mentioning me and quoting me.



@Irfan Baloch @waz 

This is another totally shameless lie. Please look up the two links I shared above and see who quoted whom first. I responded to user mohsen and then this QWECXZ person quoted me. They're lying through their teeth at this point.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

SalarHaqq said:


> I am an Iranian citizen and enjoy equal rights to any other Iranian by law. But that shouldn't be a criterion for posting here, should it?


But before you yourself said that you are not Iranian, Now you are saying you are Iranian?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Quotes a post that says he is the one quoting me and mentioning me all the time, claiming that it's a lie. Dude is seriously losing it. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Surenas said:


> Such a good boy! They should give you the Pakistani equivalent of the Nobel Peace Prize for your great behaviour. Even counting the likes of other posts and analyzing them by their users! My man, you must really be a spectacle at parties.



You seem intimately familiar with prizes and spectacles. Memories from your latest roundtrip at Herzliya? Or was it Brussels?




QWECXZ said:


> Quotes a post that says he is the one quoting me and mentioning me all the time. Dude is seriously losing it.



Try harder. Mods will see how I wasn't addressing you but was reacting to mohsen's post, which is when you sprung in quoting me, and that's what triggered this whole discussion.




Cthulhu said:


> But before you yourself said that you are not Iranian, Now you are saying you are Iranian?!



Approximately a year ago I believe, I stated I have Iranian citizenship.

And I repeated it afterwards.

Here's an example, date's April 2022:





__





Iranian Chill Thread


Like your buddy TheImmoral, you keep contradicting yourself in every second or third post. Sure, you can dig out some old tirade you engaged in against the US, but then I can show everyone tons of comments from TheImmoral which you "thanked" him for, in which the latter is attempting to...



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:

1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Irfan Baloch said:


> I will raise it with the admin team.
> kindly dont engage with anyone who is provoking you.


 Please do something about it. Everyday Iranian members are being attacked by this single user. This chill thread has turned into a mullah support thread.

While this is a Pakistani forum, this tiny part is dedicated to a group of Iranian users. The user in question not only argued day and night with other Iranian members here, but tries his hard to stifle any voice challenging the mullah regime. 

I am sure this goes against forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

SalarHaqq said:


> You seem familiar with prizes and spectacles. Memories from your latest roundtrip at Herzliya? Or was it Brussels?



It was Herzliya. But you know them Jews, too stingy to hand out prizes...even to a great asset like myself. 



SalarHaqq said:


> Try harder. Mods will see how I wasn't addressing you but was reacting to mohsen's post, which is when you sprung in quoting me, and that's what triggered the discussion.



Who cares. People are free to quote whoever and whenever they want to. This isn't the Islamic Republic where you can shut people down.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Try harder. Mods will see how I wasn't addressing you but was reacting to mohsen's post, which is when you sprung in quoting me, and that's what triggered this whole discussion.


It's a forum. One can freely quote anyone when they say something that needs further discussion. That's not harassment per se.
It's only harassment when someone calls others things like you are serving Zionists, NATO, etc., starts name calling and labeling others things that they are not, or provokes them by pretending to be more Iranian than them while in reality, as others have already confirmed it, you are not even Iranian to begin with.

Your friend Mohsen even went as far as calling people who disagreed with him "dayouth" and stupid. You pretend to be very law abiding and virtuous, yet you did not distance yourself from such an unethical and unmoral post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> People here who have known you for a long time on this forum know very well that you said you were a non-Iranian defendant of the Iranian regime. Even your country flag was Pakistan and only recently you have changed it to Iran.



Stop concocting stories. I clearly stated I have Iranian citizenship.

Here's an example from last April:





__





Iranian Chill Thread


Like your buddy TheImmoral, you keep contradicting yourself in every second or third post. Sure, you can dig out some old tirade you engaged in against the US, but then I can show everyone tons of comments from TheImmoral which you "thanked" him for, in which the latter is attempting to...



defence.pk







QWECXZ said:


> I can't be the only one who remembers this. Other members can confirm it too. @aryobarzan @Dariush the Great @Cthulhu @Surenas @Shapur Zol Aktaf and many others who have been here for a long time and I don't recall them at this moment.



Yeah, and what's your point? I'm an Iranian citizen, live with it.



QWECXZ said:


> The only person that thinks he has special privileges here is you. You are a guest here, as a non-Iranian member, per your own words.



My words were that I'm Iranian by citizenship.

As here, in April 2022:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13734332

Also, there's no nationality condition for participating here. I saw no such thing in the forum rules. Again you consider yourself entitled to make up new rules on the go.



QWECXZ said:


> The majority of Iranians on PDF do not get along well with you and your fanatic ideas, but we supported you when you were posting in support of Iran against foreigners. Now you are creating discord and fitna (fetneh) among Iranians after your true colors were exposed by your own stupidity.



Doesn't matter, it's not as if you constituted a homogeneous group. None of it allows you to silence me.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Notice how the troll, when facing the mods quickly tries to play the victim... Remembers me of a certain leader "man alilam, man cholagham". How similar.

He got insulted before because of his continuing degrading of Iran, its people and most importantly its history before the mullahs.

Of course you are not going to make friends with posting pics of mullahs and telling Iranian members in their face "this is the one ruling you, face it". What did he expect?

Just behave when you talk with other Iranians. If you going to act weird you will recieve a harsh reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Stop concocting stories. I clearly stated I have Iranian citizenship.
> 
> Here's an example from last April:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> Like your buddy TheImmoral, you keep contradicting yourself in every second or third post. Sure, you can dig out some old tirade you engaged in against the US, but then I can show everyone tons of comments from TheImmoral which you "thanked" him for, in which the latter is attempting to...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and what's your point? I'm an Iranian citizen, live with it.
> 
> My words were that I'm Iran by citizenship.
> 
> As here, in April 2022:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13734332
> 
> Also, there's no citizenship condition for participating here. I saw no such thing in the forum rules. Again you consider yourself entitled to make up new rules on the go.
> 
> Doesn't matter, it's not as if you constituted a homogeneous group. None of it allows you to silence me.


Nobody is trying to silence you, it is you who is trying to silence others by constantly harassing people who express their opinions about the ongoing protests and then when your hypocrisy is exposed, you try to play the victim and call in the moderators to silence them. As if you deserve extra attention or enjoy more privileges than other users.

People here remember, as has been confirmed already by all currently active members in the last hour, that you have said it many times that you were not Iranian. Even your country flag was Pakistan only a few days or few weeks ago and you tried to earn our appraisal for being a non-Iranian that is devoted to defending Iran on the forum.

Even if somehow you've been granted Iranian citizenship by the authorities for being a digital propagandist for the regime, you are still not an Iranian. You were not born in Iran and your parents are not of Iranian origin, again per your own claims. So, by all means, you have no right to create fighting among Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Hey guys, I'm sorry to interfere here, but I just wanted to say something.

It's not Islamic or okay to hit bitches in the head with sticks, covered or uncovered.

Please learn how to be human before trying to learn about Islam. 

Thank you and good day.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> It's a forum. One can freely quote anyone when they say something that needs further discussion. That's not harassment per se.



You lost the thread of the discussion again. I notice you often do.

You claimed I was the one who usually quotes your posts. That's not true. You're the one who normally quotes me, as was the case today / yesterday. This had to be set straight.



QWECXZ said:


> It's only harassment when someone calls others things like you are serving Zionists, NATO, etc., starts name calling and labeling others things that they are not, or provokes them by pretending to be more Iranian than them while in reality, as others have already confirmed it, you are not even Iranian to begin with.



Yes, such as repeatedly accusing me of committing massive amounts of sins whilst not knowing me. Address me in this or similar ways and I'll describe your views openly for what they represent.



QWECXZ said:


> Your friend Mohsen even went as far as calling people who disagreed with him "dayouth" and stupid. You pretend to be very law abiding and virtuous, yet you did not distance yourself from such an unethical and unmoral post.



I do not mingle in disputes between users. I strictly addressed the content of mohsen's post. If this is a violation of forum rules, point me to which rule this is supposed to have breached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> You lost the thread of the discussion again. I notice you often do.
> 
> You claimed I was the one who usually quotes your posts. That's not true. You're the one who normally quotes me, as was the case today / yesterday. This had to be set straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, such as repeatedly accusing me of committing massive amounts of sins whilst not knowing me. Address me in this or similar ways and I'll describe your views openly for what they represent.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not mingle in disputes between users. I strictly addressed the content of mohsen's post. If this is a violation of forum rules, point me to which rule this is supposed to have breached.


You are doing it again, quoting my posts repeatedly.
I think moderators were very clear that you should stop doing that and let them sort things out.
Weren't you the one who mentioned @waz and @Irfan Baloch here?

So, if that's what you want, stop quoting me please. Let them handle it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> You are doing it again, quoting my posts repeatedly.
> I think moderators were very clear that you should stop doing that and let them sort things out.
> Weren't you the one who mentioned @waz and @Irfan Baloch here?
> 
> So, if that's what you want, stop quoting me please. Let them handle it now.


He can't help it lol. He has to quote you, maybe a special case of syndrome like wanting to have the last word or something.

I hope he stops with his abusing and confrontational behavior towards other members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Nobody is trying to silence you, it is you who is trying to silence others by constantly harassing people who express their opinions



I never harassed anyone in this subforum. There was no unprovoked ad hominem in any of my comments, and I strictly focus on the content of posts, which I discuss. This doesn't qualify as harassment whatsoever.



QWECXZ said:


> and then when they expose your hypocrisy, you try to play the victim.



You did not "expose" anything but proceeded with libel, randomly and gratuitously accusing me of committing sins. Mods have seen / will see it all. There's no use trying to put a spin on your misconduct now.



QWECXZ said:


> Everyone here remembers, as has been confirmed by all currently active members in the last hours, that you have said it many times that you were not Iranian. Even your country flag was Pakistan only a few days or few weeks ago.



In April 2022 already, I had made it clear that I'm Iranian by citizenship:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13734332



QWECXZ said:


> Even if somehow you've been granted Iranian citizenship by the authorities for being a digital propagandist for the regime,





QWECXZ said:


> you are still not an Iranian. You were not born in Iran and your parents are not of Iranian origin, again per your own claims.



@Irfan Baloch
@waz

Gentlemen, more libel by this person. I have no links to any government or other organized entity. They're seeking to portray me as a paid agent. It'd be very easy for me to respond in kind, but I prefer to stick with the rules. Please take appropriate action against this repeated abuse.



> So, by all means, you have no right to create fighting among Iranians.



I am expressing my take on various topics, in conformity with forum regulations. This qualifies as expression and exchange of views, not instigation of "fights" between users. You are in no position to try and silence me with made up rules of your own.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

lastofthepatriots said:


> Hey guys, I'm sorry to interfere here, but I just wanted to say something.
> 
> It's not Islamic or okay to hit bitches in the head with sticks, covered or uncovered.
> 
> Please learn how to be human before trying to learn about Islam.
> 
> Thank you and good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> You are doing it again, quoting my posts repeatedly.
> I think moderators were very clear that you should stop doing that and let them sort things out.
> Weren't you the one who mentioned @waz and @Irfan Baloch here?
> 
> So, if that's what you want, stop quoting me please. Let them handle it now.



You still don't get it: you started it. That's what I was highlighting. Now you posted a lot of misinformation against me, and even reiterated your ad hominems and libel, as did user Surenas. I am entitled to react, so that moderators won't get misled unnecessarily.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> He can't help it lol. He has to quote you, maybe a special case of syndrome like wanting to have the last word or something.
> 
> I hope he stops with his abusing and confrontational behavior towards other members here.


lol. You were right. He couldn't even hold it back to prove you wrong. He had to do it. lol


----------



## Shawnee

@QWECXZ


Shawnee said:


> View attachment 881293



@QWECXZ 
@Shapur Zol Aktaf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> lol. You were right. He couldn't even hold it back to prove you wrong. He had to do it. lol


Just leave it dadash. His tone and way of conduct is not friendly at all. We won't reach anywhere with that person. Let's move on. And some help from brothers @waz @Irfan Baloch is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

lastofthepatriots said:


> Hey guys, I'm sorry to interfere here, but I just wanted to say something.
> 
> It's not Islamic or okay to hit bitches in the head with sticks, covered or uncovered.
> 
> Please learn how to be human before trying to learn about Islam.
> 
> Thank you and good day.


Hey, not trying to interfere here but try not to rape and beat tourists that go to your country. Please learn how to be human. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> @QWECXZ
> @Shapur Zol Aktaf


خب شانی جان چی بگیم؟
می‌خوای بگی تو صدر اسلام هنوز برده داری وجود داشته و زنان رو می‌زدن؟
اینی که اسلام اجازه می‌داده زنان بدون حجاب باشند رو می‌خوای بگی؟
من نکته داستانت رو نگرفتم راستش​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خب شانی جان چی بگیم؟
> می‌خوای بگی تو صدر اسلام هنوز برده داری وجود داشته و زنان رو می‌زدن؟
> اینی که اسلام اجازه می‌داده زنان بدون حجاب باشند رو می‌خوای بگی؟
> من نکته داستانت رو نگرفتم راستش​



کاش میشد رید توش ولی عقلانی اینه با آرامش و منطقی جلو رفت

هنوز میگم اول امنیت

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> کاش میشد رید توش ولی عقلانی اینه با آرامش و منطقی جلو رفت
> 
> هنوز میگم اول امنیت


نگران نباش. به زودی درست می‌شه
دیر یا زود داره اما سوخت و سوز نداره​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

lastofthepatriots said:


> If you get angry at my question, please don’t beat your wife.


Quite cute coming from someone from a place where honor killings are like a national sport.
Thanks for entertaining us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> 
> Please take care of this false flagger.



@Irfan Baloch @waz

More libel.



QWECXZ said:


> He's been harassing me constantly when I exposed him for the hypocrite he is when he said that he had to constantly see naked people have sex in Europe, but yet he never explained why he has to stay in a country that he sees people having sex there on the streets on a daily basis.



@Irfan Baloch @waz

Gentlemen, there are hundreds of Pakistani forum users residing in the west who are critical towards numerous aspects of western policy and/or society.

Is it appropriate to call them "hypocrites", and to claim they've been "exposed"?

Also the user has just lied to you. Please look up the discussion, I never claimed I am witnessing such scenes on a daily basis. What I stated, is that this is a daily occurrence across the entirety of the west, based on press reports I saw. Personally I involuntarily witnessed such twice or thrice. And never pretended otherwise in my post.

Please don't let this user manipulate you by distorting my words.



QWECXZ said:


> He's been constantly name calling @Dariush the Great and @Surenas, accusing them of treason against Iran while these users are two of the most patriotic Iranians and Salar is not even Iranian, per his own words.



This is another lie.

After user Dariush the Great repeatedly referred to me as "South Asian mercenary of the regime", I responded by saying that the runaways will keep staying abroad venting their fury on the internet. I never used the phrase "treason against Iran" when addressing him nor anything akin to it.

As for user Surenas, again, he was the one who began insulting me in various way, calling me a "hypocrite", a "misfit" and so on. Only then was I compelled to point out the user's repeated whitewashing of Iran's existential enemies.

Everything's very obviously visible, the chronology of posts, who initiated the provocations and the name calling and so on. Trying to dishonestly turn it upside down won't help.



QWECXZ said:


> The guy is creating discord among Iranians of the forum.



Show evidence for this claim. I didn't go about inciting any users against their peers.



QWECXZ said:


> He's been treated too well for a guest and he doesn't seem appreciative of the hospitality that Iranian members of the forum have extended to this non-Iranian user.



I'm Iranian by citizenship and posting rights aren't conditioned upon a user's nationality. You do not decide who can post and who cannot.



QWECXZ said:


> For the record, @Nabil and @925boy are not Iranian either. He's been fighting non-stop with Iranians, posting his boring, monotonous, Islamic Republic propaganda over and over again.



@waz @Irfan Baloch

For the record, I've not been "fighting" anyone unless attacked or insulted like yesterday. The rest of the time I've been holding discussions in accordance with forum rules. And it's not as if heated debates constituted a rare occurrence between Iranian users in general. What gives this individual the right to single me out, just because he dislikes my views?

This user might find my input boring but in reality, I'm offering refreshing alternate perspectives in otherwise often repetitive, predictable exchanges.



QWECXZ said:


> Daylamite Warrior was thread banned because he used the worst kind of insults against Iranian members before, insults that were of extremely sexual nature targeted towards our families. So, to blame @Dariush the Great for insulting his mother previously (for which he was banned for 2 weeks) and then he suddenly takes pride in another member that serially posted insults about mothers and fathers of other Iranians, including me, until he was thread banned for it because he didn't intend to stop it, shows the extreme hypocrisy of this religious bigot.



I never "took pride" in insults posted by anyone. Especially since moderators know full well that I myself never resort to insults.

Moreover, you insulted user Daylamite Warrior's relatives using extreme sexual expletives as well. You did the same with numerous other forum members. It doesn't matter if and what rules they had broken, but the fact that you are one of those who has most often resorted to this sort of language, definitely doesn't give you the right to call a user who never does a "hypocrite", applying the most flimsy mental gymnastics conceivable.

All I did, is to debunk your contention that no Iranian appreciates my contribution. The rest of the above rant is off-topic nonsense.



QWECXZ said:


> On the side note, it may be worth checking if Daylamite Warrior is Salar's second account, where he freely insults people.



Yes by all means, let moderators check it. Unlike your buddy "Dariush the Great", I need no second accounts and I do not insult anyone.



QWECXZ said:


> And the guy himself used to have the flag of Pakistan as his country of origin just a few weeks before.
> And he boasted about it every time that he was a non-Iranian defender of Ayatollah Khamenei and the Islamic Republic.
> Many Iranians know this and can confirm that he claimed, on numerous occasions, that he was not Iranian and he loved Iran because of the regime.



No, this was not the wording I used.

Furthermore in April 2022 already (possibly earlier as well), I explicitly explained that I'm of Iranian citizenship. Here's the link:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-13734332





Surenas said:


> Imagine arguing that Malcolm X, who was a great and uncompromising champion of human rights and citizen resistance in the defense of liberty, would side with a brutal regime as the Islamic Republic.



Malcom X's son who was friendly towards Islamic Iran, was certainly more familiar with his father's convictions than you may possibly claim to be.



Surenas said:


> It was Herzliya. But you know them Jews, too stingy to hand out prizes...even to a great asset like myself.



Thing is, some will consider superficial recognition and validation by the powers to be as the ultimate prize.



Surenas said:


> Who cares. People are free to quote whoever and whenever they want to. This isn't the Islamic Republic where you can shut people down.



Yes, I can readily see this in the way your co-offenders are desperately but clumsily seeking to invert reality and have me banned instead. Then again, to practice what you preach has never truly been a guiding principle to secularist liberal "democrats", has it?





Dariush the Great said:


> Please do something about it. Everyday Iranian members are being attacked by this single user. This chill thread has turned into a mullah support thread.



@waz @Irfan Baloch

Gentlemen, this person repeatedly labelled me as a "South Asian mercenary of the mullah regime" even though I had not addressed him at all up to that point.

I never attack anyone unless attacked first (even then I rarely respond in kind), what I do is to engage in rational, fact based, constructive discussion. I believe you are both familiar enough with my contribution to know that this is the case.

Also, on what grounds can the quoted user seek to silence my voice simply because it does not echo his own oppositionist convictions?



Dariush the Great said:


> While this is a Pakistani forum, this tiny part is dedicated to a group of Iranian users. The user in question not only argued day and night with other Iranian members here, but tries his hard to stifle any voice challenging the mullah regime.
> 
> I am sure this goes against forum rules.



This is a blatant untruth. How exactly am I supposed to try and "stifle" other users' voices? Since when does courteous, rational, substantiated argumentation qualify as stifling?

Being adamant about one's beliefs does not go against any rules.

Mods, I shared links with you pointing to the violations I was subjected to. These users however throw accusations around with nothing to back it up, because there's nothing to prove their claims.



Dariush the Great said:


> Notice how the troll, when facing the mods quickly tries to play the victim... Remembers me of a certain leader "man alilam, man cholagham". How similar.



@waz @Irfan Baloch

Please pay attention to this attitude.

Even as they try to concoct baseless allegations against me, they can't hold back in adding to their harassment: calling me a "troll", likening me to Iran's Leader they disparage because of his physical handicap ("man cholaqam" means "I'm handicapped" in Persian).

Hope you'll take note of this deeply uncivic behaviour.



Dariush the Great said:


> He got insulted before because of his continuing degrading of Iran, its people and most importantly its history before the mullahs.



Substantiate that claim with evidence. Not only did I not indulge in any such commentary, I often posted diametrically opposite content.



Dariush the Great said:


> Of course you are not going to make friends with posting pics of mullahs and telling Iranian members in their face "this is the one ruling you, face it". What did he expect?
> 
> Just behave when you talk with other Iranians. If you going to act weird you will recieve a harsh reaction.



@waz @Irfan Baloch

Mods, I did not post pictures of clerics with these words beneath them. This is untrue. I did tell the user he ought to face the fact that Iran is under Islamic rule after he called me a "South Asian mercenary of the regime". I believe it was an appropriate and rather mild retort to his uncalled for, mean provocation.



QWECXZ said:


> lol. You were right. He couldn't even hold it back to prove you wrong. He had to do it. lol





Dariush the Great said:


> He can't help it lol. He has to quote you, maybe a special case of syndrome like wanting to have the last word or something.
> 
> I hope he stops with his abusing and confrontational behavior towards other members here.



Wrong again. I just don't feel like allowing you to mislead moderators by inventing stories which never happened.



Dariush the Great said:


> Just leave it dadash. His tone and way of conduct is not friendly at all. We won't reach anywhere with that person. Let's move on. And some help from brothers @waz @Irfan Baloch is needed.



By all means, moderators are going to see who directed insults, libel and name calling at whom.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## doorstar

SalarHaqq said:


> I never harassed anyone in this subforum.


poor ole me, numerous times, declaring me the enemy of Irani people just because I despise the usurpers at the top



SalarHaqq said:


> I've not been "fighting" anyone unless attacked or insulted like yesterday.


I have never, in all my born days provoked you. but whenever I posted something about them crooks you found it (and got it deleted)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

@Irfan Baloch
Do you remember you told me not to reply his posts?
He's been stalking and harassing me ever since. (exactly what he accused me of)
Although I very politely asked him not to quote me or mention me anymore.
Yet he's still doing it. Contrary to my request and your request.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

QWECXZ said:


> Quite cute coming from someone from a place where honor killings are like a national sport.
> Thanks for entertaining us.



There are ignorant people in my country just like yours. I don’t know why you guys are getting so bitchy and defensive towards what I wrote.

It’s not like I was saying all Iranians hit bitches in the head with sticks. My point was that it’s not okay or Islamic to do so.

Let’s put aside religion for a second. Forcing people to do something or think or act a certain way is never successful. Controlling people is usually counter productive. Like trying to grab sand in your hand. The harder you squeeze the more sand you lose.

Force or as we say in Urdu zabardasti is a tool of fear and rarely convinces people to genuinely accept you or your message.

As they say in the English, you catch more bees with honey. I can’t make you like me by beating you up nor can you make me like you by beating me up. I may go along with what you say because I have no option, but I’ll never respect you or agree with you.

Anyways, this might get off topic so I’ll stop now. My point being that whether you want to view my philosophical rant through the lens of theology or psychology, it’s still the truth.

There’s a reason that it says there is no compulsion in religion in the Quran.

If Allah swt was as short sighted as us, he would have used to force to make us obey him and give us no free will. But he didn’t...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 881293


which book is it from, if I may be so bold as to ask? I am hoping it ain't from one of them 3 written by Persians


----------



## Stryker1982

lastofthepatriots said:


> And that occurred how many times exactly?
> 
> Let’s follow along with your logic. Suppose if what you are saying is true, is it state sanctioned?
> 
> If you get angry at my question, please don’t beat your wife.


In Iran, a death of a woman because of hijab causes riots in major cities because the men in our country respect women.

In Pakistan, honor killing your own wife, beating and raping is just a normal day. The the UK, Pakistani's are known for rape and honor killing women.

The irony from your comments is very clearly projection. It's almost laughable how internationally known this is. The behaviour seen in Pakistan is unlike anything seen in any muslim nation

" I don’t know why you guys are getting so bitchy and defensive towards what I wrote."


You come here and try to start shit, make snarky comments and call us non-human, call women "bitches" and then ask this question. Iranian men respect women's rights far more than the average Pakistani man. Don't play dumb.We riot when it is violated. If my comment disturbs you, just leave this section if your going to come here and cause trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Just put the hijab to National referendum.

If your society collapses from hijab being voluntary then it was a mirage the entire time. A house of glass.

The Shah went anti religion to the extreme (even stopping taxis and ripping chadors off women) and that only pushed Iranians towards religion.

Now this government is doing the opposite and pushing people away from religion by forcing everything down people’s throats at a time of deep economic stress and uncertainty in people’s lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

lastofthepatriots said:


> It’s not like I was saying all Iranians hit bitches in the head with sticks. My point was that it’s not okay or Islamic to do so.


but likening them to an animal is all fine and dandy? thought referring to them in such derogatory terms was just as bad as physical abuse. ah well what do I know this is the fantasy fulfilling land

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Just put the hijab to National referendum.


They won't accept that, cause they know what the results would be


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Stryker1982 said:


> In Iran, a death of a woman because of hijab causes riots in major cities because the men in our country respect women.
> 
> In Pakistan, honor killing your own wife, beating and raping is just a normal day. The the UK, Pakistani's are known for rape and honor killing women.
> 
> The irony from your comments is very clearly projection. It's almost laughable how internationally known this is. The behaviour seen in Pakistan is unlike anything seen in any muslim nation
> 
> " I don’t know why you guys are getting so bitchy and defensive towards what I wrote."
> 
> 
> You come here and try to start shit, make snarky comments and call us non-human, call women "bitches" and then ask this question. Iranian men respect women's rights far more than anything Pakistani. Don't play dumb.We riot when it is violated. If my comment disturbs you, just leave this section if your going to come here and cause trouble.



This is where your misconception comes into play. Just because this incident happened in Iran, doesn’t mean I was addressing Iranians, but rather people that think this type of behavior is acceptable. Your nationalism is not allowing you to see clearly. What I wrote wasn’t for Iranians but for people that think enforcing such laws are acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

doorstar said:


> which book is it from, if I may be so bold as to ask? I am hoping it ain't from one of them 3 written by Persians



The name of the book is mentioned.
Multiple sources. No Persian.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

doorstar said:


> but likening them to an animal is all fine and dandy? thought referring to them in such derogatory terms was just as bad as physical abuse. ah well what do I know this is the fantasy fulfilling land



My comedic nuances fall upon deaf ears.


----------



## doorstar

Shawnee said:


> The name of the book is mentioned.


can't see it 



Shawnee said:


> The name of the book is mentioned.
> Multiple sources. No Persian.
> 
> View attachment 881296


please humor me and mention the names of the books, not multiple sources as you put it, it confuses me no end.

tell me the names of the books which will enable me to to determine whether the authors were Persians or Arabs. just saying that an Albanian declared it sahih does not help me at all


----------



## Shawnee

doorstar said:


> can't see it
> 
> 
> please humor me and mention the names of the books, not multiple sources as you put it, it confuses me no end.
> 
> tell me the names of the books which will enable me to to determine whether the authors were Persians or Arabs. just saying that an Albanian declared it sahih does not help me at all



















Arab Sunni scholar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

doorstar said:


> poor ole me, numerous times, declaring me the enemy of Irani people just because I despise the usurpers at the top



Substantiate that allegation with evidence. Just because you are bitter about your inability to counter my points, doesn't mean you can dish out false accusations. 

Show evidence or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doorstar

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 881297
> 
> 
> View attachment 881298
> 
> 
> View attachment 881299
> 
> 
> Arab Sunni scholar


thank you, I stand corrected!



SalarHaqq said:


> Substantiate that allegation with evidence. Just because you are bitter about your inability to counter my points, doesn't mean you can dish out false accusations.
> 
> Show evidence or it didn't happen.


all our arguments were deleted by some over-keen mod except a recent one @ https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/13958559

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

I knew that this would get out of control



Surenas said:


> The people are fed up. And the anger will grow if the regime doesn't listen to its citizens.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572320104200966144


----------



## Dariush the Great

Mullah regime goon attacking female bystanders for no reason.





__





Watch this story by Ali Karimi on Instagram before it disappears.







instagram.com







Surenas said:


> The people are fed up. And the anger will grow if the regime doesn't listen to its citizens.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572320104200966144


He stood more determined against his own people than against Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> Do you remember you told me not to reply his posts?
> He's been stalking and harassing me ever since. (exactly what he accused me of)
> Although I very politely asked him not to quote me or mention me anymore.
> Yet he's still doing it. Contrary to my request and your request.



@Irfan Baloch

Sir, that is not true at all. As you can see, the user posted multiple lengthy comments against me, essentially made of false allegations.

He tagged you in those posts in an attempt to have me sanctioned although it's him who violated the rules.

When I then merely proceed to defend myself against his untruthful accusations, he calls it "harassment". Honestly Sir, this sort of brazenness ought not be tolerated.


@Irfan Baloch @waz

Since yesterday, theses two users (QWECXZ and Dariush the Great) and a few others have been reacting with laughter emojis to every single one of my posts, several dozens of times in total. This qualifies as harassment as per forum rules, like moderator Foxtrot Alpha had informed me of.

At least one of these two (namely Dariush the Great) is well aware of this fact because he too had received a notice to this effect, and yet they're keeping it up. Please take appropriate measures against this unauthorized spam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Lol mullahs fked up badly if it even reached kish Island


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572281233425539074


----------



## SalarHaqq

doorstar said:


> all our arguments were deleted by some over-keen mod except a recent one @ https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/13958559



And what exactly is wrong about my posts under that link? Nothing at all. 

Nor was there anything wrong with my previous retorts to you. To claim otherwise and to add "but it was all deleted" is too easy I'm afraid.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> They won't accept that, cause they know what the results would be



Will the result of voluntary hijab be worse than this? Riots everywhere? Solemani posters be set on fire? Death chants to the Rahbar?

Seems like a Greek Tragedy novel, Iran’s government in an effort to not lose control is only accelerating its loss of control and legitimacy and if not legitimacy then maybe competency is the better word.

I mean it’s not like hijab protects Iranian women’s “purity”. Iran underground is even more western than western society. Drugs, sex, alcohol, parties, sex parties are all rampant. Significant levels of prostitution (that now due to economic situation have gotten higher).

I mean what is the hijab really protecting if the underground is so sinful and disgraceful? It’s a mirage. On the surface Iran looks like a religious society, in reality it’s just as secular and sinful as a western society among the youth (18-40 demographic).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doorstar

SalarHaqq said:


> Since yesterday, theses two users (QWECXZ and Dariush the Great) and a few others have been reacting with laughter emojis to every single one of my posts, several dozens of times in total. This qualifies as harassment as per forum rules, like moderator Foxtrot Alpha had informed me of.


freaking hell! what are you? 5?

I've been given over 557 laugh reactions and abused and sworn at twice that number of times by all kindsa weirdos (incl. a few mods). should I sue for harassment too?

okay let's join forces and start a class action suit against them all but I'm afraid we will lose this is PDF not some den of intellectuals but retards, inadequates and now cry babies too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

TheImmortal said:


> Will the result of voluntary hijab be worse than this? Riots everywhere? Solemani posters be set on fire? Death chants to the Rahbar?
> 
> Seems like a Greek Tragedy novel, Iran’s government in an effort to not lose control is only accelerating its loss of control and legitimacy and if not legitimacy then maybe competency is the better word.
> 
> I mean it’s not like hijab protects Iranian women’s “purity”. Iran underground is even more western than western society. Drugs, sex, alcohol, parties, sex parties are all rampant. Significant levels of prostitution (that now due to economic situation have gotten higher).
> 
> I mean what is the hijab really protecting if the underground is so sinful and disgraceful? It’s a mirage. On the surface Iran looks like a religious society, in reality it’s just as secular and sinful as a western society among the youth (18-40 demographic).



Man, I was writing the same thing and the Iranians here started to attack me like I hit the girl on the head.. 

I agree with your message though. Force and control are very counter productive and counter intuitive tools to get your message across. It never works.


----------



## Sineva

Now I wonder when we`re going to see the us slap sanctions on the ukraine for purchasing iranian weaponry,after all this is a very clear violation of us secondary sanctions on iran,right? 🤔 😉

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572209383542603780Seriously tho`,it does rather imply that the ukrainians are having to go to increasingly desperate lengths to source their logistic needs,one would`ve thought that they would`ve kept sources like this very quiet for pretty obvious reasons,however I guess someone in the propaganda dept,either in the ukraine or the west,thought this was a clever way of suggesting that iran was playing both sides,atho if that actually was the case then by publisizing this the ukrainians have effectively shot themselves in the foot.as I doubt that the iranians would be willing to supply them with anymore when its clear that the ukranians cat keep their mouths shout.
In all seriousness tho I would tend to suspect the syrians for this little bit of theft/diversion,tho it should not be to hard at all to track down the responsible parties.It might have been a bit smarter for the middlemen [whoever they are] to have sold the ukranians the oldest dated ammo first,not the newest.🙄

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Will the result of voluntary hijab be worse than this? Riots everywhere? Solemani posters be set on fire? Death chants to the Rahbar?
> 
> Seems like a Greek Tragedy novel, Iran’s government in an effort to not lose control is only accelerating its loss of control and legitimacy and if not legitimacy then maybe competency is the better word.
> 
> I mean it’s not like hijab protects Iranian women’s “purity”. Iran underground is even more western than western society. Drugs, sex, alcohol, parties, sex parties are all rampant. Significant levels of prostitution (that now due to economic situation have gotten higher).
> 
> I mean what is the hijab really protecting if the underground is so sinful and disgraceful? It’s a mirage. On the surface Iran looks like a religious society, in reality it’s just as secular and sinful as a western society among the youth (18-40 demographic).



Drugs, sex and prostitution are not rampant.

I am sure I have seen Iran more than you. Never seen a single prostitute. Drugs are there but it is everywhere in the world.

Do I want hijab to be like this? No
Is prostitution rampant? Hell no

Is sex rampant? I would not mind if it was but it is not.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Shawnee said:


> Drugs, sex and prostitution are not rampant.
> 
> I am sure I have seen Iran more than you. Never seen a single prostitute. Drugs are there but it is everywhere in the world.



Holy shit. Man are you delusional? Prostitution is the oldest profession in the world. It exists in every society.


----------



## Shawnee

lastofthepatriots said:


> Holy shit. Man are you delusional? Prostitution is the oldest profession in the world. It exists in every society.


Yes but it is not that bad in Iran
Not rampant


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Shawnee said:


> Yes but it is not that bad in Iran
> Not rampant



You might be right or you might not be a customer.


----------



## Shawnee

lastofthepatriots said:


> You might be right or you might not be a customer.



Rampant means you don’t have to be a customer to feel it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@waz
@Irfan Baloch
Unfortunately internal fitna by khar-mazhabi thugs has led to problems inside Iran and even here among members who agreed on 80-90% of issues. As predicted this hijab/piece-of-textile-on-head is causing fitna and insecurity and will continue to create insecurity till it becomes free. Hereby I request not to ban anyone (my personal opinion), even not the tiny minority who defends such stupid policy and who think wrongly that head-textile is the chinese wall between liberalism and conservatism, the Berlin wall between western liberalism and Iranian culture.

Personally I've been giving salary to someone in Iran to do online jobs so that he can support himself and family. However because of slow internet (due to protests), his job is disrupted and my rest as well, I worked last days and today till 11 in the morning without sleep because of this situation. My fellow countrymen, see how this stupid policy influences even ME here in west or people who I try to support in Iran.

Further, lets not report each other and work towards agah-sazi to solve the matters in peace and by sharing information. Let no foreigner or anti-Iranian abuse this issue (which they always try to do!).
Our security, unity and power and influence is holy for us. We're first Iranian, then anything else, only this secures our country and our interests. We've to be patient and our anger should be channeled so that the outcome will be positive change, not insecurity. All for our nation and country.

I ask my countrymen here to calm down and pray for positive change. Also spread the word how to change things without enemy being able to abuse the situation. Each person has its duty towards the nation and country.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shawnee

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @waz
> @Irfan Baloch
> Unfortunately internal fitna by khar-mazhabi thugs has led to problems inside Iran and even here among members who agreed on 80-90% of issues. As predicted this hijab/piece-of-textile-on-head is causing fitna and insecurity and will continue to create insecurity till it becomes free. Hereby I request not to ban anyone (my personal opinion), even not the tiny minority who defends such stupid policy and who think wrongly that head-textile is the chinese wall between liberalism and conservatism, the Berlin wall between western liberalism and Iranian culture.
> 
> Personally I've been giving salary to someone in Iran to do online jobs so that he can support himself and family. However slow internet because of protests has disrupted his job and my rest as well, I work till 11 in the morning without sleep because of this situation. My fellow countrymen, see how this stupid policies influence even ME here in west or people who I try to support in Iran.
> 
> Further, lets not report each other and work towards agah-sazi to solve the matters in peace and by sharing information. Let no foreigner or anti-Iranian abuse this issue (which they always try to do!).
> Our security, unity and power and influence is holy for us. We're first Iranian, then anything else, only this secures our country and our interests. We've to be patient and our anger should be channeled so that the outcome will be positive change, not insecurity. All for our nation and country.
> 
> I ask my countrymen here to calm down and pray for positive change. Also spread the word how to change things without enemy being able to abuse the situation. Each person has its duty towards the nation and country.



Yes 
Please no banning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

doorstar said:


> freaking hell! what are you? 5?
> 
> I've been given over 557 laugh reactions and abused and sworn at twice that number of times by all kindsa weirdos (incl. a few mods). should I sue for harassment too?
> 
> okay let's join forces and start a class action suit against them all but I'm afraid we will lose this is PDF not some den of intellectuals but retards, inadequates and now cry babies too.



Pray tell what the problem is? Why are you making a sudden appearance in a thread you virtually never post at, in order to bug me with peripheral observations it would seem?

If it bothers you, go ahead, if not don't. I won't be finding issue with whatever you'll opt for, then why exactly would you care about my reaction? I'm not here to interact with the "retards" as you affectionately put it, but to have serious discussions. So yes, when several coalesce to prevent me from doing so by means of unprovoked ad hominems or spam-like trolling behaviour, it tends to act as a nuisance to my legitimate endeavour. Which at some points calls for asking moderators to put a halt to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

doorstar said:


> freaking hell! what are you? 5?
> 
> I've been given over 557 laugh reactions and abused and sworn at twice that number of times by all kindsa weirdos (incl. a few mods). should I sue for harassment too?
> 
> okay let's join forces and start a class action suit against them all but I'm afraid we will lose this is PDF not some den of intellectuals but retards, inadequates and now cry babies too.


Dude, it's not our fault that his posts are ridiculous. If a post deserves a laughter, then it does. The blame is on the author of the post.

Although his fanatic ideas, bigotry and victim playing are so out of date and old-fashioned that deserves more ridicule, but there are other things to talk about on the thread though. It's just so funny that he is crying now to the mods, knowing full well that he's a stalker and he's been continuously harassing Iranians for the pennies that the Iranian government throws at him, while living in Europe where he sees naked couples having sex on a daily basis per his own words. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @waz
> @Irfan Baloch
> Unfortunately internal fitna by khar-mazhabi thugs has led to problems inside Iran and even here among members who agreed on 80-90% of issues. As predicted this hijab/piece-of-textile-on-head is causing fitna and insecurity and will continue to create insecurity till it becomes free. Hereby I request not to ban anyone (my personal opinion), even not the tiny minority who defends such stupid policy and who think wrongly that head-textile is the chinese wall between liberalism and conservatism, the Berlin wall between western liberalism and Iranian culture.
> 
> Personally I've been giving salary to someone in Iran to do online jobs so that he can support himself and family. However because of slow internet (due to protests), his job is disrupted and my rest as well, I worked last days and today till 11 in the morning without sleep because of this situation. My fellow countrymen, see how this stupid policy influences even ME here in west or people who I try to support in Iran.
> 
> Further, lets not report each other and work towards agah-sazi to solve the matters in peace and by sharing information. Let no foreigner or anti-Iranian abuse this issue (which they always try to do!).
> Our security, unity and power and influence is holy for us. We're first Iranian, then anything else, only this secures our country and our interests. We've to be patient and our anger should be channeled so that the outcome will be positive change, not insecurity. All for our nation and country.
> 
> I ask my countrymen here to calm down and pray for positive change. Also spread the word how to change things without enemy being able to abuse the situation. Each person has its duty towards the nation and country.



I don’t even see the point in forcing women to wear a headscarf. If women don’t want to wear from their own free will, it’s a pointless practice.

Some might call me crazy but I think forcing a woman to cover her head is a mockery of Islam in itself..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

تظاهرات های این روزها به گرد پای 88 که هیچ حتی 98 هم نمیرسه.

در 88 چپ امنیتی سوار غائله بود(حتی بخشی از مذهبی ها) و *خود من هم بودم *

، در 98 شورش گرسنگان و مردمان پایین شهر،

اما تظاهرات این روزها به مسئله حجاب هست و اغلب تظاهرکنندگان سانتیمانتال ها و دهه هشتادی ها هستن.

و از همه مهمتر،آگاه شدن مردم از حضور منافقین و تجزیه طلبان هست.


(Copied )​


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

lastofthepatriots said:


> I don’t even see the point in forcing women to wear a headscarf. If women don’t want to wear from their own free will, it’s a pointless practice.


Forcing people to go to heaven will not work, letting people to be free like animals to do whatever they like in society will work neither. I've seen both the very bad sides of liberalism and some bad sides of forcing religious aspects upon people. A healthy balance of laws is needed and those laws should be family and culture oriented, not individual oriented like in the west.
Respect, harmony, fertility and a strong identity should be the goal to bind and build our nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> Drugs, sex and prostitution are not rampant.
> 
> I am sure I have seen Iran more than you. Never seen a single prostitute. Drugs are there but it is everywhere in the world.
> 
> Do I want hijab to be like this? No
> Is prostitution rampant? Hell no
> 
> Is sex rampant? I would not mind if it was but it is not.



Be ignorant, I have nothing to prove making such claims. I have seen these things first hand and from many I have come across and not just in recent times, but dating back 10+ years.

Either way my point stands (which you agree), no point in mandatory hijab to project a false sense of morality. Hijab is not what holds the fabric of society. Western society has long ruined that fabric of society for Iranians. 

If you do not mind the frequent sex then why are we caring about how much a woman’s hair shows? It’s absurd. 

So she can go have sex with 10 guys prior to marriage (an example), but one strand of hair in the streets is the straw that breaks the camels back? What is government trying to protect here? Chastity is long gone….this is not 1979.

You have doctors that literally specialize in hymen rebuilding surgery. What society does this? Not that it matters since purity tests aren’t even being done by doctors anymore due to potential risk to female’s life by her family.


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Be ignorant, I have nothing to prove making such claims. I have seen these things first hand and from many I have come across and not just in recent times, but dating back 10+ years.
> 
> Either way my point stands (which you agree), no point in mandatory hijab to project a false sense of morality. Hijab is not what holds the fabric of society. Western society has long ruined that fabric of society for Iranians.
> 
> If you do not mind the frequent sex then why are we caring about how much a woman’s hair shows? It’s absurd.
> 
> So she can go have sex with 10 guys prior to marriage (an example), but one strand of hair in the streets is the straw that breaks the camels back? What is government trying to protect here? Chastity is long gone….this is not 1979.
> 
> You have doctors that literally specialize in hymen rebuilding surgery. What society does this? Not that it matters since purity tests aren’t even being done by doctors anymore due to potential risk to female’s life by her family.



You are ignorant.

No one has specialized on hymen reconstruction surgery. It is there but not a big task.

You cannot live outside Iran and think prostitution is rampant. It is not at all rampant.

Having sex with multiple guys before marriage is not frequent either. It is way less than US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Dude, it's not our fault that his posts are ridiculous. If a post deserves a laughter, then it does. The blame is on the author of the post.



Mods will educate you on that soon.



QWECXZ said:


> and he's been continuously harassing Iranians



I've continuously been trashing the inane and irrational nonsense oppositionists pollute the forum with. Those filled with hatred for the IR are getting slapped in the streets of Iran, their female relatives are subject to *Islamic* hejab code, and on here oppositionists lose argument after argument.

No wonder you're now whining about some fictitious "harassment". But it tells me how much of a nerve I've struck. Good.



QWECXZ said:


> for the pennies that the Iranian government throws at him, while living in Europe



It this were the case, I'd surely have something more to be proud of, unlike vatanforushs shilling for Tel Aviv and Washington.



QWECXZ said:


> where he sees naked couples having sex on a daily basis per his own words. lol



Post a link to where I made such a statement. "Goftare nik" in its full splendor again, eh?


By the way, why did you hastily delete all your 2020 correspondence with user Dariush the Great on your profile page after I mentioned in my message to mods the insults he directed at them? Don't worry, you know what? I keep them as screenshots.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> You've been educated enough by Iranians today. You were basically dipped in shit by old members of the forum.



Nah, I reduced to ashes all of the feeble gibberish thrown at me. As I always do. Even three versus one you stand no chance. Just as the oppositionists on the streets of Iran.



QWECXZ said:


> Vatan foroush ham pedare koskesh o madare jendeye gheyre iranit hastand binamoos ke mesle regime khedmatgozare anoosiha o pan-turka hastand.
> To irani nisti o nakhahi shod. Har cheghadr ham koone khodet ro pare koni irani besho nisti chon pedaro madaret irani nistand. Hamoontori ke khodet ham barha gofti irani nisti.



@waz @Irfan Baloch

Gentlemen, please pay attention to what this subject is writing to me here.

Here's a translation of the first couple of words - my sincere apologies for the sordid language I'm having to transcribe:

"*Traitors are your non-Iranian pimp of a father and your whore of a mother*".

As you can see, this was not preceded by any insults on my part, let alone sexual expletives against anyone's parents.

Please take appropriate action. Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> No, you were basically dipped in shit and you have been crying like a bitch ever since.
> 
> Yes, your non-Iranian pimp of a father and your non-Iranian whore of a mother are "vatan-foroush".
> 
> You are not an Iranian to call others "vatan-foroush" (traitor to the nation), crypto-Jew.



@waz @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Sineva

Well,golly-gosh,how nice of them.....  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572323115677409286.....I`m sure the fact that they`re doing it now is purely coincidental,and that the timing has nothing whatsoever to do with [cynically] trying to take advantage of the protests currently occurring in iran,right?
🤮


----------



## TruthHurtz

Sineva said:


> Well,golly-gosh,how nice of them.....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572323115677409286.....I`m sure the fact that they`re doing it now is purely coincidental,and that the timing has nothing whatsoever to do with [cynically] trying to take advantage of the protests currently occurring in iran,right?
> 🤮



It would have to be imported, which needs to be cleared by the government, not like they can Fortnite drop it on Tehran


----------



## TheImmortal

Shawnee said:


> No one has specialized on hymen reconstruction surgery. It is there but not a big task.



Not any doctor can do the surgery, thus a doctor has to specialize in it. What is hard to understand? And rebuilding that tissue wall is not as simple as you think Dr. Shawnee.




Shawnee said:


> You cannot live outside Iran and think prostitution is rampant. It is not at all rampant.


This statement has no logical basis to reach such a conclusion. And what is your basis saying it is not rampant? 



Shawnee said:


> Having sex with multiple guys before marriage is not frequent either. It is way less than US.



Yes, you must have reached this interviewing the tens of thousands of women when you visit Iran.


----------



## Sineva

TruthHurtz said:


> It would have to be imported, which needs to be cleared by the government, not like they can Fortnite drop it on Tehran


No,the us just gave its approval to export,the only "importing",so to speak,will likely be trying to smuggle it into iran.
When it comes to iran the west does absolutely nothing unless it either furthers western interests or hurts irans interests,ideally both at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

Sineva said:


> No,the us just gave its approval to export,the only "importing",so to speak,will likely be trying to smuggle it into iran.
> When it comes to iran the west does absolutely nothing unless it either furthers western interests or hurts irans interests,ideally both at the same time.


Smuggling is difficult, you'd have better results smuggling VPNs.


----------



## TheImmortal

TruthHurtz said:


> It would have to be imported, which needs to be cleared by the government, not like they can Fortnite drop it on Tehran



If drugs, drones, and AI powered machine gun can be imported. Than satellite equipment can be imported.

Iran’s Iraqi border is not Iron Clad nor is the Pakistani border.

For size reference This is Starlink

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Keep mentioning moderators and cry like a bitch, crypto-Jew.



Ad hominem. You lost the debate. Again.



QWECXZ said:


> No, you were basically dipped in shit and you have been crying like a bitch ever since.



Unsurprisingly, the only thing your ilk can boast of having achieved, is a good dozen of forum rule violations. On the argumentative front, you all go under.



QWECXZ said:


> Yes, your non-Iranian pimp of a father and your non-Iranian whore of a mother are "vatan-foroush".



Secular nationalist culture and education in glorious display.



QWECXZ said:


> You are not an Iranian to call others "vatan-foroush" (traitor to the nation), crypto-Jew.



You are a powerless petty counter-revolutionary, reduced to insulting people's mothers on the internet.

I'm enjoying my Iranian ID papers. Try rescinding them so we can laugh some more.



@waz @Irfan Baloch

Please note that user Falcon29 is stalking my posts and spamming them with laughter emoticons. This user had been warned multiple times in the past to refrain from the act in question.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> Not any doctor can do the surgery, thus a doctor has to specialize in it. What is hard to understand? And rebuilding that tissue wall is not as simple as you think Dr. Shawnee.
> 
> 
> 
> This statement has no logical basis to reach such a conclusion. And what is your basis saying it is not rampant?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you must have reached this interviewing the tens of thousands of women when you visit Iran.



Hymen reconstruction is not difficult. Mostly done by GPs.

You claimed prostitution is rampant and kindly back it up.

I claimed I have seen Iran possibly a lot more than you. Three times a years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

TheImmortal said:


> If drugs, drones, and AI powered machine gun can be imported. Than satellite equipment can be imported.
> 
> Iran’s Iraqi border is not Iron Clad nor is the Pakistani border.
> 
> For size reference This is Starlink



Sure, but with great difficulty especially if you want to import more than a handful. And it would be more worthwhile to just smuggle VPN software than satellite internet dishes which can be discovered by any government that wants to find them.


----------



## Shawnee

For starlink, you cannot attack the receiver well.
You have to attack the transmitter in LEO


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> For starlink, you cannot attack the receiver well.
> You have to attack the transmitter in LEO


What about jamming?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> The debate was won fair and square by us.



I suppose that's why you quit arguing and switched to insults, libel and harassment. The only sort of thing mo'aneds actually excel at, for a change.



QWECXZ said:


> You're a religious onanist bigot who enjoys naked couples having sex in Europe on a daily basis and refuse to go to Iran because you enjoy sinning in Europe.



@waz @Irfan Baloch 



QWECXZ said:


> Also, when it came to name calling, you lost that one too. Because you called me "vatan-foroush" and I called your mother a whore, and your father a pimp. So, yeah. You lost in that argument too. And you didn't have the balls to stand for your flame baiting and forum violations and cried like a little bitch to the moderators and played the victim again.



Your comprehension issues are deeper than I thought. Must be the frustration at seeing your camp go down the drain both on the ground and on here.

Now show me where I called you vatan-forush. 



QWECXZ said:


> So, in fact, you lost both arguments.



I lost both arguments like counter-revolutionaries overthrew the Islamic Republic. Enjoy the parallel universe you're dwelling in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> What about jamming?



Not easier than jamming satellite dishes.
They can block transmission from client too.


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> I suppose that's why you quit arguing and switched to insults, libel and harassment. The only sort of thing mo'aneds actually excel at, for a change.
> 
> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> 
> Your comprehension issues are deeper than I thought. Must be the frustration at seeing your camp go down the drain both on the ground and on here.
> 
> Now show me where I called you vatan-forush.
> 
> I lost both arguments like counter-revolutionaries overthrew the Islamic Republic. Enjoy the parallel universe you're dwelling in.


Are you saying you did not call me names like "moaned", "vatan-foroush", etc.?
Actually, the one that really made me angry was "vatan-foroush".
I can ignore "moaned" as the meaning of moaned is apparently anyone who doesn't agree with your way of forcing Islam on people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Are you saying you did not call me names like "moaned", "vatan-foroush", etc.?



Show us. What are you afraid of?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Show us. What are you afraid of?



Here you are:


SalarHaqq said:


> It this were the case, I'd surely have something more to be proud of, unlike vatanforushs shilling for Tel Aviv and Washington.



People like Darius and I defended Iran on PDF against propaganda by Israel and the US long before you bigot showed up here.


----------



## TruthHurtz

Shawnee said:


> For starlink, you cannot attack the receiver well.
> You have to attack the transmitter in LEO



Finding Starlink receivers would be fairly trivial to intelligence organisations. Radio receivers on aircraft, packet sniffers, drones etc.

Signal jamming would be far less destructive than ASATs which could lead to Kessler syndrome.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Here you are:
> 
> People like Darius and I defended Iran on PDF against propaganda by Israel and the US long before you bigot showed up here.



First of all, mo'aned doesn't qualify as an insult at all. It roughly translates as 'obtuse antagonist'.

Second of all, I see no reference, direct or indirect, to any specific person in my quote about vatanforushs on zionist or USA payroll. Are you suggesting opposition grouplets to the Islamic Republic aren't funded by those hostile powers? Or are you feeling it applies to yourself for some reason?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

It's delightful watching that Falcon29 character spend their entire day on the Iranian Chill Thread (from which they're banned) obsessing about my posts and reacting with 'likes' to those of an Iranian ultra-nationalist user, including when the latter resorts to offensive language against people's mothers.

This subject truly appears to have gotten traumatized for life by the way in which I obliterated their wacky attempts at demonizing Islamic Iran. 

The comedy that the anti-IR front is: secular ultra-nationalist Iranians, shiaphobic salafists and zionists proudly joining hands in despair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> First of all, mo'aned doesn't qualify as an insult at all. It roughly translates as 'obtuse antagonist'.
> 
> Second of all, I see no reference, direct or indirect, to any specific person in my quote about vatanforushs on zionist or USA payroll. Are you suggesting opposition grouplets to the Islamic Republic aren't funded by those hostile powers? Or are you feeling it applies to yourself for some reason?


As I said, I don't have a problem with "moaned". It isn't an insult. However, I did feel offended when you called me "vatanforoush" after years of defending Iran on PDF over a disagreement about an internal issue.
And don't tell me you meant someone else. You were quoting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> As I said, I don't have a problem with "moaned". It isn't an insult. However, I did feel offended when you called me "vatanforoush" after years of defending Iran on PDF over a disagreement about an internal issue.
> And don't tell me you meant someone else. You were quoting me.



Go ahead and highlight where my sentence was directed at any specific person(s).

This is while the anti-IR opposition is well identified as a recipient of zionist and USA assistance, and while it is the diametrical opposite of any person or group effectively funded by the Islamic Republic, a category to which I had falsely been alleged to belong, in reaction to which I formulated that response.

Yes, had I been receiving even a penny from the IR, it'd have represented a source of pride, as opposed to the treason of vatanforushs working for the zio-American empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> Go ahead and highlight where my sentence was directed at any specific person(s).


You were quoting me, dude.
Are you saying you didn't mean to target me?


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> You were quoting me, dude.
> Are you saying you didn't mean to target me?



The contrary of an IR-funded activist, are opposition activists funded by the enemy. Thus when you're wrongly accused of receiving money from the Iranian government, that by itself is reason enough and it justifies to mentioning those traitorous oppositionists by contrast.


Falcon29, still enraged eh? Fabulous. Keep licking your wounds. Stupid compulsive emoji-spamming on an internet forum is all your kind will ever be able to achieve. No better way to exhibit your impotence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> The contrary of an IR-funded activist, are opposition activists funded by the enemy. Thus when you're wrongly accused of receiving money from the Iranian government, that by itself is reason enough and it justifies mentioning those traitorous oppositionists by contrast.
> 
> 
> Falcon29, still enraged eh? Fabulous. Keep licking your wounds.


So, you did mean to insult me like that which proves my point.


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> You're such a child that @Falcon26's emojis of laughter under your posts are making you cry. lol What a child.



You're such a simpleton that you don't realize what your anti-Iranian buddy's obsessive act implies as to their desperation.



QWECXZ said:


> So, you did mean to insult me like that which proves my point.



That's not what I explained. Again, show me where my statement was extending to any specific person beyond the effective membership of those groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

TruthHurtz said:


> Sure, but with great difficulty especially if you want to import more than a handful. And it would be more worthwhile to just smuggle VPN software than satellite internet dishes which can be discovered by any government that wants to find them.



There is no shortage of VPN software.

You realize the government controls the international data link cables that enter the country? Once it shuts down the ‘Internet’…..VPN is useless. 

That is why satellite Internet is being proposed because if riots actually lead to the point where internet is throttled by 80-90% in Iran than communication can be done via sats.

Jamming sat internet is pretty hard or else Russia would have done it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> That's not what I stated.


In any case, if you did not mean to call me "vatan-foroush", I do owe you an apology for insulting your family.
However, if you did intend to call me "vatan-foroush", I stand by what I said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> This is what applies.


Then I'm sorry for calling you those words.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571907785234718721
What can VPN software do in the situation above? @TruthHurtz 

Absolutely nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572409962055319552


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572409962055319552


Oh damn, how will they ever recover from this lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> بذار از آخر شروع کنیم. چند درصد پدر و مادر ها اصلا میدونن اینترنت چی هست که حالا بخوان بر روی بچه هاشون نظارت کنن؟ اصلا چند درصدشون میدونن معنی کلمه نرم افزار یعنی چی که حالا بخوان نرم افزار کنترلی برای بچه هاشون نصب کنن؟ خود آمریکای بی پدر و مادر به این حجم از آزادی معتقد نیست که شما اداشو در میارید
> 
> شما برو توی یه مدرسه یه مسجد و یه فاحشه خونه بذار، بعدم بگی آزادیه!!! نخیر این آزادی نیست، این بدترین نوع شیوه ترویج فحشا هست، خروجی همچون مدرسه ای مشخ هست و حتی همون غرب هم بهش میگه سوء استفاده جنسی از کودکان
> ولذا شما کسی رو به جهنم نبر، ترویج دین و به بهشت بردن مردم پیش کش
> 
> 
> 
> دولت چرا باید برای مردم تعیین تکلیف کنه، مگه مردم ناتوان ذهنی هستن؟ خود مردم شعور دارن هر وقت دلشون خواست از چراغ راهنمایی رد میشن، هر وقت هم صلاح ندونستن رد نمیشن. یعنی چی دولت برای مردم حداکثر سرعت تعیین کنه! اصلا شاید یه سریا دوست داشته باشن از سمت چپ حرکت کنن و ویراج بدن، اینها باید آزاد بشن از هر سمتی و با هر شیوه ای که خواستن برونن
> 
> اصلا هر کس دوست داشت باید بتونه لخت بیاد توی خیابون، سکس در همه مکان ها باید آزاد باشه،
> 
> اینها چیزی جز سفسطه نیست
> مردم خودشون دولت و مجلس رو تعیین میکنن و اختیارات این نهادها برگرفته از خواست مردم هست ، حالا چون یک درصد زنها دوست ندارن روسری سرشون باشه ولی بوق و کرنای رسانه های دشمن و دیوسهای خودی پشتشون هست، پس دولت باید از خواست اکثریت چشم پوشی کنه!؟
> 
> اولا رویکرد ایران در زمینه حجاب از پرتقال نرم تر بوده و دوما این نسخه آزادی های جنسی جنابعالی قبلا در غرب اجرا شده و چیزی جز انحطاط و نابودی نداشته ،همین آمریکا زمانی مثل ایران مذهبی بود، یه جامعه شناس دیوس تئوری های آزادی رو مطرح کرد، وحالا کار به جایی رسیده که بدون نیروی مهاجر عملا نابود شده هست
> 
> این که الان این دشمنان قسم خورده دیوس میخوان ایران حجاب رو آزاد کنه از روی عشق و علاقه مفرطشون به ایران نیست، اونها به دنبال نابودی ایران هستن،
> 
> مستند ایکسونامی (خاطرات یک پورن استار) - Xsunami



من نمی فهمم این همه مقاومت برای درک حقیقت ...در مورد حجاب شما آماری داری که اجرای گشت ارشاد از دهه 80 تا حالا به بهبود این وضعیت حجاب کمک کرده باشد؟ من خوشحال می شوم بدانم این سیستم عریض و طویل لااقل برای بررسی عملکرد خودش در یک موضوع خاص مثل حجاب آیا آماری ارائه داده است؟ که طبق آن اصلاحی صورت بپذیرد ؟ من چیزی که داشتم رئیس ستاد امر به معروف اصفهان بود که این کار رو طی مصاحبه با 2000 نفر بی تاثیر دانسته من صغری کبری چیدم که به این نتیجه برسم که این راه کار تاکنون جواب نداده است چه ربطی به فاحشه خانه زدن؟ به نظرم تاثیری نداشته است جز اینکه امر حجاب رو تبدیل کرده اند به یک موضوع استرس زا و امنیتی که مردم رو از دین زده می کند
مثلا در زمینه ماهواره من دوستی داشتم که می گفت در دهه 60 ریختن در مغازه الکتریکی ما و ویدیوها رو جمع کردن بردن خوب چی شد؟ الان نه تنها ویدیو بلکه همه یک جورایی ماهواره دارند
همونطور که گفتم سیاست های سلبی جوابگو نیست چه در زمینه ماهواره چه در زمینه حجاب کما اینکه طالبان هم گشت ارشاد می تواند بزارد و بگوید مردم این کار ها رو نکنید مثلا دختر ها 6 کلاس بیشتر درس نخوانند ... خوب اون ها به خیالشان دارند مردم رو به بهشت می فرستند دیگر لابد خوب فرق شما با ایشان چیست؟
بدترین نوع شیوه ترویج فحشا به نظرم بد جلوه دادن معروف هست کاری که گشت ارشاد در حال انجام است نه زدن فاحشه خانه ... بعد من نمی فهمم چرا ذهن شما ها صفر و صدی است یا گشت ارشاد اجرا شود و گرنه همه مردم عنان از کف داده گریبان جر داده ل.خ.ت و عور کف به دهان آورده در خیابان ظاهر می شوند و زامبی وار می گویند بده بزنیم ... ببخشید جمهوری اسلامی 43 سال هست که در این مملکت هست قبل اون کی این اسلام شما رو زنده نگه داشته؟ همین جمهوری اسلامی رو مردم بر سر کار آوردن با دادن خون جوانانشان حالا نمی فهمند؟
من گفتم تا جایی که می دانم 25 نهاد دیگر هم دخیل هستند چرا آنها کاری نمی کنند که برسد به نیروی انتظامی؟ که این گونه اقتدارش زیر سوال برود؟ بعد گیریم هم همه این نهاد ها دخیل بشوند باز این خواست مردم هست که باید توسط حکومت اجرا شود ...نه چیز دیگر، مگر نه اینکه به گفته جنابتان این نهادها برگرفته از خواست مردم هستند خوب می توانند همه پرسی بگذارند. و نظر مردم را بپرسند در این موضوع که هر از چند گاه موجب تنش و التهاب می شود نظر و خواست اکثریت مردم تامین شود

در مورد قوانین راهنمای و رانندگی، در مورد شعور مردم اگر درش شک دارید بهشون گواهینامه ندهید چرا که خرن خلن توانایی تشخیص خوب از بد رو ندارند ... در ثانی به مانند حجاب موضوع فرهنگی و دینی نیست همانطور که مانند موضوع حجاب نیز چنین التهاباتی رو ایجاد نکرده ... قانون برای حفظ امنیت و آرامش جامعه و دفاع از حق مردم هست در حالی که این موضوع حجاب در حال حاضر نه تنها چنین خروجی ندارد بلکه تبدیل به ضد ارزش شده ... در ضمن بنده خودم شخصا بین خطوط حرکت می کنم و در همون حال از عدم بی برنامگی اجرای قوانین راهنمایی و رانندگی توسط پلیس ناراحتم اما گویا شهر ول هست هیچ اصلاحی در ترافیک رخ نمی دهد ..هرکس هر جور دوست دارد رانندگی می کند .. همونطور که در خیلی زمینه های دیگر نیز قانون اجرا نمی شود کسی منکر قانون نیست مگر من گفتم قانون رو حذف کنیم؟ قانون بد باید اصلاح بشود با مجری زیرصلاح آموزش صحیح وغیره

در مورد اینترنت کی این دوستان آموزش دادند به خانواده ها؟ می توانند قانون بگذارند که آی اس پی ها موظف به توضیح و آموزش خانواده هستند ... اپراتور های تلفن همراه موظف باشند به اینکه سن کابر رو مشخص کتتد و روی سیم کارتشون محدودیت اعمال کنند ... برادر من هزار و یک راه است آخریش قطع اینترنت و اعمال محدودیت همه گیر هست ... ولی دوستان همیشه دوست دارند شیپور رو از سر گشادش بزنند. به جای فکر اصولی دنبال حذف صورت مساله هستند همانطور که در موضوع ویدیو و ماهواره برخورد کردند و شد این در این موضوع طبق روال گذشته رفتار می کنند یک روزی پا می شوند می بینند کسی از اینترنت آنها استفاده نمی کند.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

Just put that cheap propagandist on "ignore". He will keep arguing with you guys for the sake of arguing and always needs to have the last word. Even if the Iranian riot police would start mowing down people I am sure he would still find some fishy arguments to justify it or deflect with whataboutisms and by whining about western liberalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

@TheImmortal 

Seems like Russia has launched a partial mobilization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> Watching couples have sex on the street on a daily basis



What part of "repeatedly", "I was disturbed by" and "I will move on quickly" don't you understand? Does that translate into "watching couples have sex on the street on a daily basis" to you?

All that money spent on your English teachers went down the drain. You're incapable of making sense of simplest sentences.



QWECXZ said:


> yet sticking to Europe and never leaving it for your utopia under the Islamic Republic.



Having been disturbed twice or thrice in several decades by events like these does not furnish reason enough to move elsewhere. It is however important to let brothers in Iran know that this is indeed the reality of the west, the same west you want Iran normalize relations with.

In short, there's no remote semblance of logic in the hilariously sophistic pseudo-argument you're clumsily trying to cobble together.



QWECXZ said:


> Exactly as expected from crypto-Jews.



You mean the ones pulling the strings of the pseudo-nationalist current? You're confusing me for the overlords of your political family of choice.

By the way, why did you hastily delete user "Dariush the Great's" comments from your profile page like a coward after I mentioned them? Anxious about seeing your foul-mouthed sidekick, who to his own admission created a parallel forum account for the sole purpose of insulting moderators and admins, banned for the umpteenth time?

I mean specific sorts of outbursts. Let's start with the following:







Where your colleague is calling moderators "kharkosde" for locking some thread you had started, in other words, insulting the moderating team as people who will put their sisters on offer for sexual intercourse. And then again referring to a moderator as "koskesh" i.e. a person who will pimp their female relatives. Complaining about waz. I'll forward it to admins later.

But how come you erased it, is the question here. Need I share some more, perhaps?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Messerschmitt said:


> Just put that cheap propagandist on "ignore".



Says the not so creative but massively projecting user who's been noticed by pretty much everyone and their dog for whitewashing hostile NATO regimes. You seem to operate under the assumption that constant "Twitter" feeds are some form of intelligence capable of compensating for an utter absence of rational argumentation of your own. 



Messerschmitt said:


> He will keep arguing with you guys for the sake of arguing and always needs to have the last word.



As long as Mossad- and CIA-crafted propaganda is being recycled, I'll have rather good reasons to argue against it. Judging by how quickly assorted western-leaning pseudo-nationalists blew a fuse when faced with my devastating counters, it appears my input has been more effective than expected.



Messerschmitt said:


> Even if the Iranian riot police would start mowing down people I am sure he would still find some fishy arguments to justify it or deflect with whataboutisms and by whining about western liberalism.



Don't worry about fictitious scenarii peddled by the NATO regimes whose propaganda you're apparently buying into. Should you by some miracle succeed in making the ongoing demonization of the IR a tad more credible, it'd represent a more than a noteworthy (although nefarious) feat for now.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> Drugs, sex and prostitution are not rampant.


i deal with drug problem and say its rampant



Shawnee said:


> Rampant means you don’t have to be a customer to feel it


I feel it when i had to walk around city , i see it on street , i see the od'd patient . i had to walk through the addicts to reach to my working place



TheImmortal said:


> If drugs, drones, and AI powered machine gun can be imported. Than satellite equipment can be imported.
> 
> Iran’s Iraqi border is not Iron Clad nor is the Pakistani border.
> 
> For size reference This is Starlink


and how much it cost using them ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Show us. What are you afraid of?


salar , you guys in your comments use those terms and equals so easily and don't think about the meaning behind , i have been called by those terms by some members here so much in last 3 week that i guess it surpass 100 and 200 time and when we point you to this fact always denying it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

QWECXZ said:


> You've been educated enough by Iranians today. You were basically dipped in shit by old members of the forum. People who are actually Iranian because they were born in Iran to Iranian parents.



Come on, you of all people should not be talking to me about "education". Because after putting you (and your intellectually bankrupt little team of broken arms) in your place over the course of a simple debate, I'm going to put some time and energy into teaching you the secret behind fine civilized manners as well. You know, something along the lines of _pendare nik, kerdare nik, goftare nik_. All of which you're yet to get acquainted with, obviously.

As for your obsession about being born in Iran to Iranian parents, here are just a couple such specimens selected especially so you may admire their radiant faces:










You may have guessed it: being born to Iranian parents in Iran is not a foolproof guarantee for anything.

Oh and by the way, what's with the nauseating fetish you seem to be displaying for excrements? You keep mentioning these in a questionable manner. But after second thought, better keep it to yourself.




Hack-Hook said:


> salar , you guys in your comments use those terms and equals so easily and don't think about the meaning behind , i have been called by those terms by some members here so much in last 3 week that i guess it surpass 100 and 200 time and when we point you to this fact always denying it



Point me to those "facts". And who is "you guys" exactly? I speak for myself, so does everyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SalarHaqq said:


> I suppose that's why you quit arguing and switched to insults, libel and harassment. The only sort of thing mo'aneds actually excel at, for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> @waz @Irfan Baloch
> 
> 
> 
> Your comprehension issues are deeper than I thought. Must be the frustration at seeing your camp go down the drain both on the ground and on here.
> 
> Now show me where I called you vatan-forush.
> 
> 
> 
> I lost both arguments like counter-revolutionaries overthrew the Islamic Republic. Enjoy the parallel universe you're dwelling in.


for the namesake of thread just chill out

avoid starting or responding to religious political discourse.



this os request to all posters to either side.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Stryker1982 said:


> Hey, not trying to interfere here but try not to rape and beat tourists that go to your country. Please learn how to be human. Thank you


looks like all people from east to west need to learn not to rob, hurt or rape tourists and pilgrims.
but it continues to happen across the globe.

its a global issue. please don't use it as an insult to target someone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> من نمی فهمم این همه مقاومت برای درک حقیقت ...در مورد حجاب شما آماری داری که اجرای گشت ارشاد از دهه 80 تا حالا به بهبود این وضعیت حجاب کمک کرده باشد؟ من خوشحال می شوم بدانم این سیستم عریض و طویل لااقل برای بررسی عملکرد خودش در یک موضوع خاص مثل حجاب آیا آماری ارائه داده است؟ که طبق آن اصلاحی صورت بپذیرد ؟ من چیزی که داشتم رئیس ستاد امر به معروف اصفهان بود که این کار رو طی مصاحبه با 2000 نفر بی تاثیر دانسته من صغری کبری چیدم که به این نتیجه برسم که این راه کار تاکنون جواب نداده است چه ربطی به فاحشه خانه زدن؟ به نظرم تاثیری نداشته است جز اینکه امر حجاب رو تبدیل کرده اند به یک موضوع استرس زا و امنیتی که مردم رو از دین زده می کند
> مثلا در زمینه ماهواره من دوستی داشتم که می گفت در دهه 60 ریختن در مغازه الکتریکی ما و ویدیوها رو جمع کردن بردن خوب چی شد؟ الان نه تنها ویدیو بلکه همه یک جورایی ماهواره دارند
> همونطور که گفتم سیاست های سلبی جوابگو نیست چه در زمینه ماهواره چه در زمینه حجاب کما اینکه طالبان هم گشت ارشاد می تواند بزارد و بگوید مردم این کار ها رو نکنید مثلا دختر ها 6 کلاس بیشتر درس نخوانند ... خوب اون ها به خیالشان دارند مردم رو به بهشت می فرستند دیگر لابد خوب فرق شما با ایشان چیست؟
> بدترین نوع شیوه ترویج فحشا به نظرم بد جلوه دادن معروف هست کاری که گشت ارشاد در حال انجام است نه زدن فاحشه خانه ... بعد من نمی فهمم چرا ذهن شما ها صفر و صدی است یا گشت ارشاد اجرا شود و گرنه همه مردم عنان از کف داده گریبان جر داده ل.خ.ت و عور کف به دهان آورده در خیابان ظاهر می شوند و زامبی وار می گویند بده بزنیم ... ببخشید جمهوری اسلامی 43 سال هست که در این مملکت هست قبل اون کی این اسلام شما رو زنده نگه داشته؟ همین جمهوری اسلامی رو مردم بر سر کار آوردن با دادن خون جوانانشان حالا نمی فهمند؟
> من گفتم تا جایی که می دانم 25 نهاد دیگر هم دخیل هستند چرا آنها کاری نمی کنند که برسد به نیروی انتظامی؟ که این گونه اقتدارش زیر سوال برود؟ بعد گیریم هم همه این نهاد ها دخیل بشوند باز این خواست مردم هست که باید توسط حکومت اجرا شود ...نه چیز دیگر، مگر نه اینکه به گفته جنابتان این نهادها برگرفته از خواست مردم هستند خوب می توانند همه پرسی بگذارند. و نظر مردم را بپرسند در این موضوع که هر از چند گاه موجب تنش و التهاب می شود نظر و خواست اکثریت مردم تامین شود
> 
> در مورد قوانین راهنمای و رانندگی، در مورد شعور مردم اگر درش شک دارید بهشون گواهینامه ندهید چرا که خرن خلن توانایی تشخیص خوب از بد رو ندارند ... در ثانی به مانند حجاب موضوع فرهنگی و دینی نیست همانطور که مانند موضوع حجاب نیز چنین التهاباتی رو ایجاد نکرده ... قانون برای حفظ امنیت و آرامش جامعه و دفاع از حق مردم هست در حالی که این موضوع حجاب در حال حاضر نه تنها چنین خروجی ندارد بلکه تبدیل به ضد ارزش شده ... در ضمن بنده خودم شخصا بین خطوط حرکت می کنم و در همون حال از عدم بی برنامگی اجرای قوانین راهنمایی و رانندگی توسط پلیس ناراحتم اما گویا شهر ول هست هیچ اصلاحی در ترافیک رخ نمی دهد ..هرکس هر جور دوست دارد رانندگی می کند .. همونطور که در خیلی زمینه های دیگر نیز قانون اجرا نمی شود کسی منکر قانون نیست مگر من گفتم قانون رو حذف کنیم؟ قانون بد باید اصلاح بشود با مجری زیرصلاح آموزش صحیح وغیره
> 
> در مورد اینترنت کی این دوستان آموزش دادند به خانواده ها؟ می توانند قانون بگذارند که آی اس پی ها موظف به توضیح و آموزش خانواده هستند ... اپراتور های تلفن همراه موظف باشند به اینکه سن کابر رو مشخص کتتد و روی سیم کارتشون محدودیت اعمال کنند ... برادر من هزار و یک راه است آخریش قطع اینترنت و اعمال محدودیت همه گیر هست ... ولی دوستان همیشه دوست دارند شیپور رو از سر گشادش بزنند. به جای فکر اصولی دنبال حذف صورت مساله هستند همانطور که در موضوع ویدیو و ماهواره برخورد کردند و شد این در این موضوع طبق روال گذشته رفتار می کنند یک روزی پا می شوند می بینند کسی از اینترنت آنها استفاده نمی کند.​


یه سوال ساده،
این بی حجابی بیشتر بین خانواده های دارای ماهواره گسترده شده، یا خانواده های بدون ماهواره؟

آیا کسایی که ماهواره نگرفتن بیسواد موندن یا خلائی در زندگیشون احساس کردن؟

از یه طرف میگی چرا آمار بیشتر شده، از طرف دیگه میگی چرا با ماهواره مقابله شد؟

جمهوری اسلامی دنبال ایجاد محدودیت برای جلوگیری از عرف شدن ماهواره بوده، تا همین آمار تصاعدی نشه، وگرنه اگر میخواستن که مثل آب خوردن میتونستن تمام ماهواره ها و فروشنده هاش رو جمع کنن

شما یه نگاهی به تصاویر و کلیپ های قبل انقلاب بنداز، خوب این بی حجاب ها دود شدن رفتن هوا؟! نخیر، فقط چون دولت محدودیت ایجاد کرد خودشون رو پوشوندن، الان هم دولت شل گرفته (به درست یا غلط) ، میریزن بیرون، اگر نه خودشون، دخترشون

با بی حجابی برخورد میشه، تا ترند نشه، تبدیل به عرف نشه، درست مثل هر قانون شکنی دیگه ای

هی سراغ آمار میگیری، همون مستند ایکسونامی بهترین آمار هست، نسخه تجویزی جنابعالی، قبلا تو آمریکا و اروپا پیاده شده و نتیجه اش هم مشخصه

مثال فاحشه خونه زدم چون شبکه های اجتماعی که کنترلشون در دست دشمن هست هیچ فرقی با فاحشه خونه ندارن، الان شبکه های اجتماعی تبدیل به کلاس درس شدن، ولی کی جریان رو داره هدایت میکنه؟ آمریکا، آیا اجازه میده دولت ایران یا حتی مذهبی ها کنترل داشته باشن؟ هرگز، از هر کانالی احساس خطر بکنن فوری میبندنش

کی اجازه داده این شبکه های اجتماعی بدون نظارت باشن؟ همون وزیر دیوسی که از استارتاپ های ایرانی حمایت نکرد، ولی چپ و راست واسه شبکه های خارجی تو ایران سرور و پهنای باند اختصاصی ایجاد میکرد. همون دولت *دیوسی *که پروژه فیلترشکن ملی رو تعطیل کرد تا قضیه برای مردم صفر و صد بشه


----------



## QWECXZ

SalarHaqq said:


> What part of "repeatedly", "I was disturbed by" and "I will move on quickly" don't you understand? Does that translate into "watching couples have sex on the street on a daily basis" to you?
> 
> All that money spent on your English teachers went down the drain. You're incapable of making sense of simplest sentences.
> 
> 
> 
> Having been disturbed twice or thrice in several decades by events like does not furnish reason enough to move elsewhere. It is however important to let brothers in Iran know that this is indeed the reality of the west you want Iran normalize relations with.
> 
> In short, there's no remote semblance of logic in the laughable, sophistic pseudo-argument you're clumsily trying to cobble together.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the ones pulling the strings of the pseudo-nationalist current? You're confusing me for the overlords of your political family of choice.
> 
> By the way, why did you hastily delete user "Dariush the Great's" comments from your profile page like a coward after I mentioned them? Anxious about seeing your foul-mouthed sidekick, who to his own admission created a parallel forum account for the sole purpose of insulting moderators and admins, banned for the umpteenth time?
> 
> I mean specific sorts of outbursts. Let's start with this:
> 
> View attachment 881365
> 
> 
> Where your colleague is calling moderators "kharkosde" for locking some thread you had started, in other words, insulting the moderating team as people who will put their sisters on offer for sexual intercourse. And then again referring to a moderator as "koskesh" i.e. a person who will pimp their female relatives. Complaining about waz. I'll submit it to admins later.
> 
> But how come you erased it, is the question here. Need I share some more, perhaps?


LMAO. You don't just give up. Do you?
Do you ever sleep? How do you manage to be here 24/7? You haven't had a break in the last 24 hours. You do take your job very seriously apparently. lol

As for your photo, it shows your true personality once again.

You're a two faced person that saves people's messages to use them against them later. The message you are showing from @Dariush the Great belongs to possibly years ago. What kind of a creep saves and archives random people's messages for years? As you can tell from my avatar in that photo, it belongs to about the time that George Floyd had been killed by the US police. Later, I changed my avatar three times after that. Darius was already banned for that back then for a long time, like a whole month, and moderators banned him for getting engaged with a Turkish moderator who regularly gave infractions to Iranians over disagreements with Turks in that period. The situation was so bad that both Turkish members and Iranian members threatened to leave PDF forever. So, I don't see what you are trying to prove here, but it shows what a two-faced traitor you are to the community of Iranian posters on PDF.

Guys, we should really worry about Salar. He does seem to act like an agent, creating cases against Iranians on the website as you can see here. Crypto-Jew does seem like a good name for him. He is trying to depict Iran as an evil state, while at the same time he is trying to get well-established Iranian members here who have a long history of defending Iran banned.

Meanwhile, @waz and @Irfan Baloch you asked me not to "stalk" him and "harass" him. He's been quoting me non-stop ever since after I have asked him multiple times not to quote me (and you asked both sides to do it as well) and even our last discussion ended with an apology to him because he took back calling me a "vatan-foroush" and I apologized to him for using curse words against him. Yet he doesn't seem to want to give up and keeps bringing up newer problems by quoting me and harassing me constantly. It's really ruining the Iranian Chill Thread, besides annoying me.

As many members here have requested, I will put Salar on the ignore list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

@Irfan Baloch @waz

Please look at the post above. This type truly seems to think he owns the place and is somehow above the rules, along with some delusion of "leading" the "Iranian PDF community" or something along those lines. You requested everyone not to engage into polemical debates, but here is this creature again shortly after your post, calling me a "crypto-Jew" (a term he picked up yesterday from another member), portraying me as an agent of enemy states, and trying to mobilize users against me.

I'd have the ability to hammer his latest ad hominem to smithereens word by word, and expose in minute detail (with screenshots aplenty) the suspiciously lenient views about Iran's major enemies he has expressed time and again in broad daylight, whitewashing the US-subservient shah regime at every turn, opining that Iran's biggest mistake was to rise up against those same US imperialists after the Revolution, but at the same time, in an irrational self-contradicting twist, he was seen attempting to call into question the reality of Iran's Resistance and insinuating the Islamic Republic was brought to power and is secretly being backed by the Americans.

He says the screen grab I shared is irrelevant but here's the question, why did he hastily delete user Dariush the Great's 2020 posts from his profile page as soon as I talked about them to you yesterday?

And to top it off, this QWECXZ account has zero qualms about insulting the mothers of many Iranian forum members. Is such serial abuse tolerable? I can of the top of my head think of three other Iranians apart from myself whose mothers he labelled as "whores" - and then comes concocting conspiracy theories about those who will report it to the mods, presenting them as spies and what not. This much contempt for Iranian mothers and women - whom he simultaneously pretends to be defending, especially when there's an opportunity to incite readers against the government of Iran or when riots are going on under the pretext of the dress code, is dubious for a supposed Iranian nationalist (these people are generally some of the most foul-mouthed in the world, must be their political culture or something, but this character is pushing the limits). Behold.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Nevsky

Guys, now when my country is finally waking up, do you think Iran can help Russia with not just drones, but also with body armour and other related stuff that are needed to equip a soldier? I wont be surprised if there were talks in this regard. Is Iran producing enough of these kind of stuff and is it able to export them in a mass?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Even in Qom, which is a holy and sacred city for the Shiite school of thought, there were confirmed anti-hijab protests:








روایت خبرگزاری فارس از تجمع در قم برای اعتراض به مرگ مهسا امینی: در تجمع اول ۱۰۰ نفر و در تجمع دوم ۳۰۰ نفر حضور داشتند / شعار‌های تند و هنجارشکنانه سر داده شد / پلیس از گاز اشک‌آور استفاده کرد / حداقل ۲۰ نفر بازداشت شدند


خبرگزاری فارس نوشت: به دنبال فراخوان تجمع برای اعتراض به مرگ مهسا امینی در شهر قم، از ساعت ۱۸:۳۰ حدود ۱۰۰ نفر با سردادن شعارهای تند و هنجارشکنانه، تجمعی را در خیابان شهید صدوقی شکل دادند که با حضور ماموران انتظامی و متفرق شدن افراد این تجمع پایان یافت. اما از ساعت ۲۰ تجمع دیگری در ابتدای خیابان...




www.entekhab.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Nevsky said:


> Guys, now when my country is finally waking up, do you think Iran can help Russia with not just drones, but also with body armour and other related stuff that are needed to equip a soldier? I wont be surprised if there were talks in this regard. Is Iran producing enough of these kind of stuff and is it able to export them in a mass?


I think that if Russia places an order, our defense industry has the capacity to provide Russia with personnel equipment. Our own army is also under-equipped but I think it's mostly due to a low budget rather than production issues. So, if Russia is willing to pay for it or compensate for it in other ways, there should be no problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

@SalarHaqq please take a break for 7 days. I have temp banned you on this thread. Way too many conflicts with other posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572341820662902785

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
3


----------



## mulj

what is going on? are we witnessing "persian autumn" thing?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Iranian authorities say three people including a member of the security forces have been killed during unrest sweeping the country, as anger at the death of a woman in police custody fuelled protests for a fifth day.
Rights groups reported at least one more person was killed on Tuesday, which would take the death toll to least seven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Nevsky said:


> Guys, now when my country is finally waking up, do you think Iran can help Russia with not just drones, but also with body armour and other related stuff that are needed to equip a soldier? I wont be surprised if there were talks in this regard. Is Iran producing enough of these kind of stuff and is it able to export them in a mass?


Now that partial mobilization has been called in Russia I think some part of Russian industry can be converted to produce any thing that military needs..Russia is an industrial giant and although Iran can help but for those items I doubt if Russia would need any outside help..

Your country is now fighting the full force of Nato and it is about time that they finally accepted this fact and mobilizing accordingly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> یه سوال ساده،
> این بی حجابی بیشتر بین خانواده های دارای ماهواره گسترده شده، یا خانواده های بدون ماهواره؟
> 
> آیا کسایی که ماهواره نگرفتن بیسواد موندن یا خلائی در زندگیشون احساس کردن؟
> 
> از یه طرف میگی چرا آمار بیشتر شده، از طرف دیگه میگی چرا با ماهواره مقابله شد؟
> 
> جمهوری اسلامی دنبال ایجاد محدودیت برای جلوگیری از عرف شدن ماهواره بوده، تا همین آمار تصاعدی نشه، وگرنه اگر میخواستن که مثل آب خوردن میتونستن تمام ماهواره ها و فروشنده هاش رو جمع کنن
> 
> شما یه نگاهی به تصاویر و کلیپ های قبل انقلاب بنداز، خوب این بی حجاب ها دود شدن رفتن هوا؟! نخیر، فقط چون دولت محدودیت ایجاد کرد خودشون رو پوشوندن، الان هم دولت شل گرفته (به درست یا غلط) ، میریزن بیرون، اگر نه خودشون، دخترشون
> 
> با بی حجابی برخورد میشه، تا ترند نشه، تبدیل به عرف نشه، درست مثل هر قانون شکنی دیگه ای
> 
> هی سراغ آمار میگیری، همون مستند ایکسونامی بهترین آمار هست، نسخه تجویزی جنابعالی، قبلا تو آمریکا و اروپا پیاده شده و نتیجه اش هم مشخصه
> 
> مثال فاحشه خونه زدم چون شبکه های اجتماعی که کنترلشون در دست دشمن هست هیچ فرقی با فاحشه خونه ندارن، الان شبکه های اجتماعی تبدیل به کلاس درس شدن، ولی کی جریان رو داره هدایت میکنه؟ آمریکا، آیا اجازه میده دولت ایران یا حتی مذهبی ها کنترل داشته باشن؟ هرگز، از هر کانالی احساس خطر بکنن فوری میبندنش
> 
> کی اجازه داده این شبکه های اجتماعی بدون نظارت باشن؟ همون وزیر دیوسی که از استارتاپ های ایرانی حمایت نکرد، ولی چپ و راست واسه شبکه های خارجی تو ایران سرور و پهنای باند اختصاصی ایجاد میکرد. همون دولت *دیوسی *که پروژه فیلترشکن ملی رو تعطیل کرد تا قضیه برای مردم صفر و صد بشه


من الان احساس صحبت با دیوار رو دارم ...
خروجی کار شما الان به عیان در حال وقوع است.
ممنون من دیگر بحثی ندارم.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

@waz @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster @krash 
SalarHaqq is laughing at the police beating innocent defenseless women.
Please just view the tweet. What kind of a person in his sane mind laughs at women getting beaten like that?
Can you please just ban him completely for a 7 - 14 day period? He really needs it to return to his senses.
This is extremely provocative behavior and quite unethical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

Nevsky said:


> Guys, now when my country is finally waking up, do you think Iran can help Russia with not just drones, but also with body armour and other related stuff that are needed to equip a soldier? I wont be surprised if there were talks in this regard. Is Iran producing enough of these kind of stuff and is it able to export them in a mass?


Frankly I'm surprised with Russia mighty industrial base that she needs anything from anyone. If you're Russian, can you enlighten us on why this is the case?


----------



## Surenas

QWECXZ said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster @krash
> SalarHaqq is laughing at the police beating innocent defenseless women.
> Please just view the tweet. What kind of a person in his sane mind laughs at women getting beaten like that?
> Can you please just ban him completely for a 7 - 14 day period? He really needs it to return to his senses.
> This is extremely provocative behavior and quite unethical.
> 
> View attachment 881410



The guy is just a frustrated incell who desperately tries to inject some meaning in his life with his endless sermons and lectures on this forum. Now he's just mad that the mods have grown tired of his constant reporting and little feuds.

Best to ignore the clown. Let him resort to pushing emoticons now that his sorry behind is thread-banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster @krash
> SalarHaqq is laughing at the police beating innocent defenseless women.
> Please just view the tweet. What kind of a person in his sane mind laughs at women getting beaten like that?
> Can you please just ban him completely for a 7 - 14 day period? He really needs it to return to his senses.
> This is extremely provocative behavior and quite unethical.
> 
> View attachment 881410


Wow, he is still at it?
@waz dear brother. Can you please take a look at this? Now he is making fun of a very sad situation (women getting beaten) and spams us with laughter emojis.

What kind of sick person would make fun of innocent women being beaten?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

QWECXZ said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster @krash
> SalarHaqq is laughing at the police beating innocent defenseless women.
> Please just view the tweet. What kind of a person in his sane mind laughs at women getting beaten like that?
> Can you please just ban him completely for a 7 - 14 day period? He really needs it to return to his senses.
> This is extremely provocative behavior and quite unethical.
> 
> View attachment 881410


Any body who dares to mock the law and insult the police will receive his/her punishment.
now cry to your uncle sam and MSB, defenders of human rights!

P.S
congratulation on your new uncle!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Surenas

mohsen said:


> Any body who dares to mock the law and insult the police will receive his/her punishment.
> now cry to your uncle sam.



And any regime that tramples on the human rights of its people will see growing anger, frustration and resistance.

Now go cry to your dictator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Surenas said:


> And any regime that tramples on the human rights of its people will see growing anger, frustration and resistance.


Iranians do know the difference between propaganda and real life, that's why you have to continue your 40 years old rants for another unlimited time.



Surenas said:


> Now go cry to your dictator.



Be more initiative!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

mohsen said:


> Iranians do know the difference between propaganda and real life, that's why you have to continue your 40 years old rants for another unlimited time.



Indeed, Iranians know very well the propaganda spread and broadcasted by the regime. But despite all the censoring, control of media and banishing of alternative political parties and media, they know the simply truth: that they are governed by a brutal dictatorship that doesn't respect their human rights, doesn't listen to their concerns and changing perceptions but arrogantly thinks it can supress any dissent and sustain this authoritarian rule with impunity.

No, there will come a time that the regime and their goons will be held accountable for their crimes. As happened to any dictatorship in history. Enjoy the status quo while you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Surenas said:


> Indeed, Iranians know very well the propaganda spread and broadcasted by the regime. But despite all the censoring, control of media and banishing of alternative political parties and media, they know the simply truth: that they are governed by a brutal dictatorship that doesn't respect their human rights, doesn't listen to their concerns and changing perceptions but arrogantly thinks it can supress any dissent and sustain this authoritarian rule with impunity.


Okay we will enjoy it, while the arse of it's enemies is on fire.



Surenas said:


> No, there will come a time that the regime and their goons will be held accountable for their crimes. As happened to any dictatorship in history. Enjoy the status quo while you can.


But just out of curiosity, what's your prediction on the longevity of our joy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

QWECXZ said:


> @waz @Irfan Baloch @WebMaster @krash
> SalarHaqq is laughing at the police beating innocent defenseless women.
> Please just view the tweet. What kind of a person in his sane mind laughs at women getting beaten like that?
> Can you please just ban him completely for a 7 - 14 day period? He really needs it to return to his senses.
> This is extremely provocative behavior and quite unethical.
> 
> View attachment 881410


He reminds me a lot of that „Muslim Communist“ guy here on PDF (whose name I fortunately forgot). Whenever these guys see someone disagreeing with their narrow-minded propaganda narrative, they keep flame-baiting until you give up on arguing with them which they perceive as some kind of victory. It merely serves to feed their gigantic egos. Imagine it was US police forces in that clip beating down on Iranians… This thread would be filled with novels full of his pseudo-intellectual gibberish. But hey, it’s not the West subjugating Iranians here, so no need to shed crocodile tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Nevsky

jauk said:


> Frankly I'm surprised with Russia mighty industrial base that she needs anything from anyone. If you're Russian, can you enlighten us on why this is the case?


When the USSR went to hell a massive deindustrialization occurred. The new Russian elites were following the idea, that theres no need to produce everything in Russia, we can buy everything from our new friends in the West. So thousands of factories were closed in the last 40 years...


aryobarzan said:


> Now that partial mobilization has been called in Russia I think some part of Russian industry can be converted to produce any thing that military needs..Russia is an industrial giant and although Iran can help but for those items I doubt if Russia would need any outside help..


It will be, but it will take time, and as you already saw in Russia everything happens very slow and as always in our history we will pay with blood... There were big problems in DPR and LPR with equipment like body armours, medical kits and so on. There are massive problem in this regard in the Ukrainan army too, even tho they get so much help from the west. So im pretty sure next few weeks will be hard for our army in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

mohsen said:


> Okay we will enjoy it, while the arse of it's enemies is on fire.



Never underestimate the dynamics of life and your fortunes. The same fire burning your adversaries, could very well one day bring your own house down. 



mohsen said:


> But just out of curiosity, what's your prediction on the longevity of our joy?



One or two generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Surenas said:


> And any regime that tramples on the human rights of its people will see growing anger, frustration and resistance.
> 
> Now go cry to your dictator.


Words like human right are tricky and are not used in the way they're supposed to for example:

1.There have been only 10 days in 2020 in the US that police didn't kill anyone.​2.1,047 people have been shot and killed by police in the past year​3. Black people are most likely to be killed by police.​4. There is no accountability, 98.1 of killings by police from 2013-2022 have not resulted in officers being charged with a crime.​
There is no Komala, MEK or inhuman Sanction against them or media to seek instability ... but despite all these you are right it can not translated into this ... IR can not abdicate its responsibility, it has to open its ears and listen to people directly people whom devoted their lives for decades so IR could stand people that have backed it in all these years.
Stupidity, short-sighting and not learning from reality are main reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shawnee

I am not sure about your understanding of this event.

This is nothing like 88. I was there within it in 88 green movement. Rallies were huge like 50 times bigger.

Nothing was ever like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

raptor22 said:


> Words like human right are tricky and are not used in the way they're supposed to for example:
> 
> 1.There have been only 10 days in 2020 in the US that police didn't kill anyone.​2.1,047 people have been shot and killed by police in the past year​3. Black people are most likely to be killed by police.​4. There is no accountability, 98.1 of killings by police from 2013-2022 have not resulted in officers being charged with a crime.​
> There is no Komala, MEK or inhuman Sanction against them or media to seek instability ... but despite all these you are right it can not translated into this ... IR can not abdicate its responsibility, it has to open its ears and listen to people directly people whom devoted their lives for decades so IR could stand people that have backed it in all these years.
> Stupidity, short-sighting and not learning from reality are main reasons.



You are conveniently leaving out that the US is infested with high crime numbers and a lot of intra-gang shootings in black communities. While not condoning any unwarranted violence against its black citizens, it's therefor only logical that the police is involved in a lot of incidents taking place within these communities.

But tell me, how many Americans have been arrested, tortured and killed as a result of political-oriented protests? Don't ever think a brutal dictatorship like Iran that doesn't allow any alternative voice or dissent is only a fraction similar to the US.

I agree with you in the last part.


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> You are conveniently leaving out that the US is infested with high crime numbers and a lot of intra-gang shootings in black communities. While not condoning any unwarranted violence against its black citizens, it's therefor only logical that the police is involved in a lot of incidents taking place within these communities.
> 
> But tell me, how many Americans have been arrested, tortured and killed as a result of political-oriented protests? Don't ever think a brutal dictatorship like Iran that doesn't allow any alternative voice or dissent is only a fraction similar to the US.
> 
> I agree with you in the last part.



About 4 only in capitol

Should I add vaccinations protests and anti maskers too?


----------



## jauk

Nevsky said:


> When the USSR went to hell a massive deindustrialization occurred. The new Russian elites were following the idea, that theres no need to produce everything in Russia, we can buy everything from our new friends in the West. So thousands of factories were closed in the last 40 years...
> 
> It will be, but it will take time, and as you already saw in Russia everything happens very slow and as always in our history we will pay with blood... There were big problems in DPR and LPR with equipment like body armours, medical kits and so on. There are massive problem in this regard in the Ukrainan army too, even tho they get so much help from the west. So im pretty sure next few weeks will be hard for our army in this regard.


Thanks for that. I personally hope the IRI provides Russia it's needs as required since we are partners. Note, this sentiment is not universal in Iran and the remnants of past history have tainted current and future geopolitical thinking. I'm sure the same is true re Iran in Russia. It seems, Russia also suffers from the same disease Iran has been ridding itself from for 40 years--and closing in on success. I sincerely wish you the same success. I believe if Iran can then Russia can too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Shawnee said:


> About 4 only in capitol
> 
> Should I add vaccinations protests and anti maskers too?



Shocking numbers for a historical unique storming of the Capitol, after the very same police let them gather in front of the very same building for hours.

Would Iran allow protests in front of its parliament and other political bastions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> Shocking numbers for a historical unique storming of the Capitol, after the very same police let them gather in front of the very same building for hours.
> 
> Would Iran allow protests in front of its parliament and other political bastions?



US is a vast, strong and stable set up.

Iran is against main stream and sanctioned and under media close attention.

No comparison.

Same religious shit happened over abortion against majority of Americans.

Abortion is a big deal like hijab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Surenas said:


> You are conveniently leaving out that the US is infested with high crime numbers and a lot of intra-gang shootings in black communities. While not condoning any unwarranted violence against its black citizens, it's therefor only logical that the police is involved in a lot of incidents taking place within these communities.
> 
> But tell me, how many Americans have been arrested, tortured and killed as a result of political-oriented protests? Don't ever think a brutal dictatorship like Iran that doesn't allow any alternative voice or dissent is only a fraction similar to the US.
> 
> I agree with you in the last part.


​Well "A Post investigation found that the FBI under-counted fatal police shootings by more than half. This is because reporting by police departments is voluntary and many departments fail to do so. also Black Americans are shot at a disproportionate rate. They account for less than 13 percent of the U.S. population, but are killed by police at more than twice the rate of White Americans.​
But it ain't the point mistreatment could happen, not reporting could happen everywhere and what I said about human right and shooting within the US was just an example .. is there any sensible person whom could justify sanctions? or war in Iraq or Afghanistan? so yes human right right now is just used for political gain ... no one cares about it

But at the end we live in Iran and what matters is Iranian lives and IR must protect them in any cost and uphold human right ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Surenas said:


> You are conveniently leaving out that the US is infested with high crime numbers and a lot of intra-gang shootings in black communities. While not condoning any unwarranted violence against its black citizens, it's therefor only logical that the police is involved in a lot of incidents taking place within these communities.
> 
> But tell me, how many Americans have been arrested, tortured and killed as a result of political-oriented protests? Don't ever think a brutal dictatorship like Iran that doesn't allow any alternative voice or dissent is only a fraction similar to the US.
> 
> I agree with you in the last part.


The US is not a standard of 'human rights' at all. That said, Iran must be the gold standard. I believe that stop was valid. OTOH, I believe the purported nasty exchange during stop was entirely invalid. This alone puts into question the purview of Gasht.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> US is a vast, strong and stable set up.
> 
> Iran is against main stream and sanctioned and under media close attention.
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> Same religious shit happened over abortion against majority of Americans.
> 
> Abortion is a big deal like hijab.


I'm surprised that you pretend you don't know what happened with the US abortion laws.

The US supreme court can override decisions and laws by federal states. Previously, federal states each had their own period of allowing abortions before viability. The US supreme court in a move against the US constitution and under the pressure of feminists decided to allow women to abort their children regardless of the federal laws of their state.

Even now, abortion is not illegal in the US. In most states, even in conservative states like Texas, abortion is completely legal before week 16, and usually after that until week 20 in some states, which is more than enough for nearly all legitimate reasons for abortion. It is generally believed by nearly all people, both men and women, North American or European or Middle Eastern, that abortion after the full development of the central nervous system is murder. So, you can see why there should be a time frame for abortion, at least in cases that do not require urgent medical intervention.

The issue of compulsory hijab is quite different and you know it well too. First of all, pro-life people are a large percent of the US population while pro-compulsory hijab people in Iran are in the extreme minority. Even Qom and Mashhad which are the holiest cities of Shiite Islam in the world, besides Najaf and Karbala, have seen widespread anti-hijab protests. I reiterate that even women wearing chador do not necessarily support compulsory hijab and in most cases, they don't. Secondly, when you talk about abortion after week 20, you are talking about murdering a fully developed fetus while in the case of hijab, you are just talking about women not being forced to wear headscarves. Also, US abortion laws protect the interests of the US nation by protecting newborns and families while Iran's hijab laws are creating discord and making Iran vulnerable to foreign cultural influence. Apples and oranges, Shawnee. I didn't expect this kind of arguments from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> سوال ساده،
> این بی حجابی بیشتر بین خانواده های دارای ماهواره گسترده شده، یا خانواده های بدون ماهواره؟


بین هر دو

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

raptor22 said:


> ​Well "A Post investigation found that the FBI under-counted fatal police shootings by more than half. This is because reporting by police departments is voluntary and many departments fail to do so. also Black Americans are shot at a disproportionate rate. They account for less than 13 percent of the U.S. population, but are killed by police at more than twice the rate of White Americans.​
> But it ain't the point mistreatment could happen, not reporting could happen everywhere and what I said about human right and shooting within the US was just an example .. is there any sensible person whom could justify sanctions? or war in Iraq or Afghanistan? so yes human right right now is just used for political gain ... no one cares about it
> 
> But at the end we live in Iran and what matters is Iranian lives and IR must protect them in any cost and uphold human right ...



Seriously, who cares about the domestic dynamics of American society. You really want to hold a country with a history of genocide, slavery and segregation as an example and yardstick to decades of human rights infringements of the Iranian state?

When it comes to political dissent, there is no comparison with the US. Any idiot in the US can start its own media coorporation , protest to anything they want and organize their own political party no matter its ideological affiliation.

In Iran, tens of millions of Iranians are held hostage by an outdated political system from which they are barred to participate if it doesn't fit the ideological outlook of a selective elite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> I'm surprised that you pretend you don't know what happened with the US abortion laws.
> 
> The US supreme court can override decisions and laws by federal states. Previously, federal states each had their own period of allowing abortions before viability. The US supreme court in a move against the US constitution and under the pressure of feminists decided to allow women to abort their children regardless of the federal laws of their state.
> 
> Even now, abortion is not illegal in the US. In most states, even in conservative states like Texas, abortion is completely legal before week 16, and usually after that until week 20 in some states, which is more than enough for nearly all legitimate reasons for abortion. It is generally believed by nearly all people, both men and women, North American or European or Middle Eastern, that abortion after the full development of the central nervous system is murder. So, you can see why there should be a time frame for abortion, at least in cases that do not require urgent medical intervention.
> 
> The issue of compulsory hijab is quite different and you know it well too. First of all, pro-life people are a large percent of the US population while pro-compulsory hijab people in Iran are in the extreme minority. Even Qom and Mashhad which are the holiest cities of Shiite Islam in the world, besides Najaf and Karbala, have seen widespread anti-hijab protests. I reiterate that even women wearing chador do not necessarily support compulsory hijab. Secondly, when you talk about abortion after week 20, you are talking about murdering a fully developed fetus while in the case of hijab, you are just talking about women not being forced to wear headscarves. Apples and oranges, Shawnee. I didn't expect this kind of arguments from you.



This is a long story and Supreme Court went against majority just like mullahs.
I don’t think you follow that closely.

You cannot do abortion easily let alone have insurance for it. Iran is quite easier for abortion.

I do not like Hijab or pushing for a choice.
Both same shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> از یه طرف میگی چرا آمار بیشتر شده، از طرف دیگه میگی چرا با ماهواره مقابله شد؟


زیاد به ماهواره ربطی نداره من از روزهای اول انقلاب که یادم میاد خانواده ما همیشه سر روسری با کمیته مشکل داشت. و ما ماهواره هم نداریم.
بعد یک سوال مگر نتیجه مبارزه با ماهواره چی شد؟ غیر از این بود که یک کار برای قشر نصاب ایجاد کرد. صبح آنتنها جمع میشد بعد از ظهر ۲ تا نصاب می‌آمد و تمام آنتنهای کوچه را نصب می‌کرد.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Surenas said:


> Seriously, who cares about the domestic dynamics of American society. You really want to hold a country with a history of genocide, slavery and segregation as an example and yardstick to decades of human rights infringements of the Iranian state?
> 
> When it comes to political dissent, there is no comparison with the US. Any idiot in the US can start its own media coorporation , protest to anything they want and organize their own political party no matter its ideological affiliation.
> 
> In Iran, tens of millions of Iranians are held hostage by an outdated political system from which they are barred to participate if it doesn't fit the ideological outlook of a selective elite.


The country should stay ideological, revolutionary and the leader principe is good as well.. we dont need weak democracy in such a dangerous region. However the system should adjust and listen to certain wishes of the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> This is a long story and Supreme Court went against majority just like mullahs.
> I don’t think you follow that closely.
> 
> You cannot do abortion easily let alone have insurance for it. Iran is quite easier for abortion.
> 
> I do not like Hijab or pushing for a choice.
> Both same shit.


Actually, I did follow the matter closely.
There are states where abortion is even considered a human right and the state is obliged to ensure that it is protected as a right for legal cases.

And no, a lot of people in the US are pro-life, including women, atheists, doctors, etc.
Most people in the US are not in the extreme ends of the spectrum, but they believe that their should be a certain time frame for abortion.

And abortion in Iran is also not completely free. I believe abortion after hearing the heartbeat is illegal but @Hack-Hook could add more to it.

Then again, abortion is about the right to take the life of a fetus. It's by no means similar to the dissolution of Gasht-e Ershad or removing headscarves.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> کی اجازه داده این شبکه های اجتماعی بدون نظارت باشن؟ همون وزیر دیوسی که از استارتاپ های ایرانی حمایت نکرد، ولی چپ و راست واسه شبکه های خارجی تو ایران سرور و پهنای باند اختصاصی ایجاد میکرد. همون دولت *دیوسی *که پروژه فیلترشکن ملی رو تعطیل کرد تا قضیه برای مردم صفر و صد


استارتاپ های ایرانی داشتن کارشان را میکردن. قبول اونی که ازشان حمایت نکرد کاراشتباهی کرد ولی چرا مردم جبهه نصبت به اونها گرفتن. بخاطر عدم حمایت از اونها بود یا اینکه یک نفر کسب و کار مردم را فیلتر کرد و گفت بخاطر حمایت از استارتآپ های ایرانی این کار را کرده؟


----------



## Surenas

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The country should stay ideological, revolutionary and the leader principe is good as well.. we dont need weak democracy in such a dangerous region. However the system should adjust and listen to certain wishes of the people.



The political system is entirely rotten, corrupt and old-fashioned. By its own design, it is unable to provide channels and platforms for the plurality and alternative ideas and perceptions of tens of millions of Iranians.

Unfortunately, I've come to the conclusion that it isn't possible to reform the system. With this mind, the tensions between the political elite and the people are only going to increase...and I'm unsure and anxious about its repercussions for the Iranian nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> I'm surprised that you pretend you don't know what happened with the US abortion laws.
> 
> The US supreme court can override decisions and laws by federal states. Previously, federal states each had their own period of allowing abortions before viability. The US supreme court in a move against the US constitution and under the pressure of feminists decided to allow women to abort their children regardless of the federal laws of their state.
> 
> Even now, abortion is not illegal in the US. In most states, even in conservative states like Texas, abortion is completely legal before week 16, and usually after that until week 20 in some states, which is more than enough for nearly all legitimate reasons for abortion. It is generally believed by nearly all people, both men and women, North American or European or Middle Eastern, that abortion after the full development of the central nervous system is murder. So, you can see why there should be a time frame for abortion, at least in cases that do not require urgent medical intervention.
> 
> The issue of compulsory hijab is quite different and you know it well too. First of all, pro-life people are a large percent of the US population while pro-compulsory hijab people in Iran are in the extreme minority. Even Qom and Mashhad which are the holiest cities of Shiite Islam in the world, besides Najaf and Karbala, have seen widespread anti-hijab protests. I reiterate that even women wearing chador do not necessarily support compulsory hijab and in most cases, they don't. Secondly, when you talk about abortion after week 20, you are talking about murdering a fully developed fetus while in the case of hijab, you are just talking about women not being forced to wear headscarves. Also, US abortion laws protect the interests of the US nation by protecting newborns and families while Iran's hijab laws are creating discord and making Iran vulnerable to foreign cultural influence. Apples and oranges, Shawnee. I didn't expect this kind of arguments from you.



You understanding is incorrect and opposite of the truth.

You still got two likes for a completely wrong statement. That is a PAIN.


----------



## jauk

This is what we should be cautious about:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572236394365329408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> You understanding is incorrect and opposite of the truth.
> 
> You still got two likes for a completely wrong statement. That is a PAIN.
> 
> View attachment 881436


Shawnee, the photo you have shown does not prove anything or does not disprove what I said.
Not only what I said is accurate, but you don't even seem to understand the issue about the US supreme courting overruling its previous decision.


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> The political system is entirely rotten, corrupt and old-fashioned. By its own design, it is unable to provide channels and platforms for the plurality and alternative ideas and perceptions of tens of millions of Iranians.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've come to the conclusion that it isn't unable to reform the system. With this mind, the tensions between the political elite and the people are only going to increase...and I'm unsure and anxious about its repercussions for the Iranian nation.



This is where we collide.
You want to go the Syrian route and most Iranians do not.



QWECXZ said:


> Shawnee, the photo you have shown does not prove anything or does not disprove what I said.
> Not only what I said is accurate, but you don't even seem to understand the issue about the US supreme courting overruling its previous decision.



Man you are wrong on this.
Read this:









Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade, ending right to abortion upheld for decades


The U.S. Supreme Court has overturned the constitutional right to an abortion, reversing Roe v. Wade, the court's five-decade-old decision that guaranteed a woman's right to obtain an abortion.




www.npr.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Man you are wrong on this.
> Read this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court overturns Roe v. Wade, ending right to abortion upheld for decades
> 
> 
> The U.S. Supreme Court has overturned the constitutional right to an abortion, reversing Roe v. Wade, the court's five-decade-old decision that guaranteed a woman's right to obtain an abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



Dude, I'm not. I told you what has happened. What part of it is wrong exactly? Tell me what part of what I said is wrong precisely.


----------



## jauk

Shawnee said:


> You understanding is incorrect and opposite of the truth.
> 
> You still got two likes for a completely wrong statement. That is a PAIN.
> 
> View attachment 881436


I'm not sure who's making what argument but the Supreme Court did NOT outlaw abortions in the US. The judgement might sound like it did but careful logic shows that is NOT true. Abortion is legal in the US as a whole. States, OTOH, CAN ban abortions now after the recent decision. Things are 'normal' now since state rights have been restored which is a critical friction point in the US constitutional and political eco-system. In that pure context, Roe vs Wade was an incorrect decision taking away state rights. You will see similar laws overturned too in the coming months. Anti-discrimination rules is another one coming.

Ironically, it is not farfetched to see a real mirror image of Roe being applied in the US where NO STATE can allow abortions--which takes us back to the original challenge where state rights were trampled on.

Finally, although elimination of 'abortion' was/is the strategic goal of the right, the foundational argument that resulted in overturning R v W was state rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

I attended 88 protests before Syria and Libya shit happened.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Surenas

Shawnee said:


> This is where we collide.
> You want to go the Syrian route and most Iranians do not.



That is not what I'm talking about. And these Syrian and Libyan examples are completely misplaced. There has been no strong national identity in these countries, and its internal dynamics have always been a reflection of this.

I'm talking about the old Iranian route, as the historian Michael Axworthy was correct in his books when he noted that Iran has had the most revolutions and uprisings of any country in history.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Surenas said:


> That is not what I'm talking about. And these Syrian and Libyan examples are completely misplaced. There has been no strong national identity in these countries, and its internal dynamics have always been a reflection of this.
> 
> I'm talking about the old Iranian route, as the historian Michael Axworthy was correct in his books when he noted that Iran has had the most revolutions and uprisings of any country in history.


Most revolutions destroy countries, the last thing what we want or should happen is a revolution. Iran is not an exception, arms will flow into the country from every side. Many soldiers got martyred to kill separatist-terrorists in Iranian Kurdish regions.. and that during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Most revolution destroy countries, the last thing what we want or should happen is a revolution. Iran is not an exception, arms will flow into the country from every side. Many soldiers got martyred to kill separatist-terrorists in Iranian Kurdish regions.. and that during the war.



I'm very well aware of the consequences of such an upheavel. But it is exactly the route we are going to if the political system and elite won't budge and continues ignore the pleas and concerns of its citizens.

Blame the Islamic Republic for this possible reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> I'm very well aware of the consequences of such an upheavel. But it is exactly the route we are going to if the political system and elite won't budge and continues ignore the pleas and concerns of its citizens.
> 
> Blame the Islamic Republic for this possible reality.



Impossible to do a revolution in Iran. The Guard is beyond powerful. Guns are illegal and not easy to procure in major cities.

The only reason it happened in Syria was Alawaites in power and a ton of arms that were stored in the country by Sunni militant groups who ran into Iraq to fight the occupation from 2003-2009.

Look at the current protestors. No organization. No central figure to rally the movement. Most protestors are just young kids in the 16-35 demographic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> Impossible to do a revolution in Iran. The Guard is beyond powerful. Guns are illegal and not easy to procure in major cities.
> 
> The only reason it happened in Syria was Alawaites in power and a ton of arms that were stored in the country by Sunni militant groups who ran into Iraq to fight the occupation from 2003-2009.
> 
> Look at the current protestors. No organization. No central figure to rally the movement. Most protestors are just young kids in the 16-35 demographic.



You may be right.

But the current situation is untenable and unsustainable in the long-term. 

So with this mind, what do you envision for the future?


----------



## Ich

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572585243261173766

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Look at this NATO/Ukrainian UAV that washed up in Sevastopol, Crimea


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572562885171376128


----------



## zartosht

one thing to make a major distinction on. This woman did not die because she wasnt wearing a hijab. She died because she got into a physical altercation with the police.






This man was chocked to death by 4-5 policeman because he was selling individual ciggarettes.











Very similar circumstance






There are hundreds more. 

I am really disappointed with some people here. They make themselves easy targets for outside propaganda and misinformation.

There is no policy to kill anybody for bad hijab. the woman obviously suffered a head injury in custody and died from it. It is unbleivably easy to sustain such an injury. The human body is extremely fragile. 


The Iranian government has apologized for the incident, and is investigating. I see the kind of shit that happens in other countries daily, and their people try and hide their crap to not lose face.

1 incident happens in IRan that gets blown up 10000x by enemy propaganda. And we have alot of seemingly intelligent Iranians ready to throw their entire country under the bus, trash the entire country from top to bottom, and rabidly want to burn everything down because foreign propaganda got them riled up...

These low iq people are a threat to state security, and will be treated as such. Roughly handling detainees is an issue that has to be addressed. IF a person dies in policy custody, the police must, and will answer for it. 

This is not a license to act as foreign agents. 

The world is burning right now, all economies are collapsing, Iran is actually one of the few countries who might benefit from the situation, an ocean of stability and power in a lawless jungle. And people want to burn that because some media reports got their inner animalistic senses triggered. 

Iranian drones are playing a decisive role in the most important war of the 21st century. A possible earth altering event that will be written about in the history books. The last time Iran was a relevant country was in Nader times. Iran is on the rise, regardless of sanctions. Thats 1000000x more important then petty police incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

You're 100% right. Also when it comes to Syria, many Syrians at the start were looking at the quick overthrow of dictators in Tunisia, Egypt and then the subsequent 6 month civil war in Libya that had ended with a pro-western victory and they thought that a civil war in Syria would be quick and easy. Little did they know what the future would hold for them

In reality only 10% of the Syrian army defected. Without western interference the civil war wouldn't have lasted for as long as it did. I mean Syria was defacto invaded from all sides if you think about it. Militants from Turkey in the north, Jordan in the south, ISIS from the east. They were overwhelmed. 

Anyways, in regards to protests in Iran recently, the government in Iran definitely needs to implement some kinds of reform. Like I mentioned in previous posts, if you want people to do something, there are two days to go about it. You can use the carrot or the stick. 

However using brute force doesn't really work in the long run, because many people will simply leave the country, others will feel disenfranchised and not participate in civil society, not pay taxes, not put money in banks, not associate with any government institutions, etc This is a form of silent protest. Also when you're forcing people to do something, you will often only get mixed results at best. 

On the other hand, if you don't use force but simply create incentives for people, then it's more likely that they will cooperate. In Iran for example, when it comes to hejab, at most they should give out fines to women. These fines, if tied to one credit and drivers license, creates a financial incentive to wear the hijab properly. Maybe after a certain number of violations then punish them by suspending drivers license, passport, downgrading credit until they take an education class which they also have to pay for.

I think that would work alot better than what they're doing now. Anyways..



TheImmortal said:


> Impossible to do a revolution in Iran. The Guard is beyond powerful. Guns are illegal and not easy to procure in major cities.
> 
> The only reason it happened in Syria was Alawaites in power and a ton of arms that were stored in the country by Sunni militant groups who ran into Iraq to fight the occupation from 2003-2009.
> 
> Look at the current protestors. No organization. No central figure to rally the movement. Most protestors are just young kids in the 16-35 demographic.


----------



## Surenas

zartosht said:


> The world is burning right now, all economies are collapsing, Iran is actually one of the few countries who might benefit from the situation, an ocean of stability and power in a lawless jungle. And people want to burn that because some media reports got their inner animalistic senses triggered.
> 
> Iranian drones are playing a decisive role in the most important war of the 21st century. A possible earth altering event that will be written about in the history books. The last time Iran was a relevant country was in Nader times. Iran is on the rise, regardless of sanctions. Thats 1000000x more important then petty police incidents.



Our women are being harassed and killed. Our younger people are being robbed of their future. Our political system fails to allow any dissenting voice or alternative ideas. Our economic situation is dire, with millions of people living in poverty. Our social freedoms are nihil, with no hope for improvement.

And all you can think about is Iran Stronk!? Are you alright in the head?


----------



## sha ah

Putin doubles down in Ukraine !!

Putin gives speech announcing partial mobilization of 300,000 troops. 4 seperatist regions in Ukraine to hold referendums on the 23rd of Sept, in a few days.






Putin states that Russia will us any means at its disposal to protect it's people, including nuclear arms. This, he says, is not a bluff.






I honestly don't think that Ukraine can stand up to 300,000 additional, well armed Russian troops. Currently Ukraine is stretched to its limit. They have sustained more than 100,000 casualties, lost most of their armor, which the west has replaced with whatever they had in storage. Currently it's becoming a trend for women to join the Ukrainian army and they seem to be very reliant on foreign mercenaries like Black Water. Anyways only time will tell, but right now the rainy season has arrived, everything is turning to mud in Ukraine and winter is fast approaching. Let's see what happens next.


----------



## Surenas

sha ah said:


> I honestly don't think that Ukraine can stand up to 300,000 additional, well armed Russian troops. Currently Ukraine is stretched to its limit. They have sustained more than 100,000 casualties, lost most of their armor, which the west has replaced with whatever they had in storage. Currently it's becoming a trend for women to join the Ukrainian army and they seem to be very reliant on foreign mercenaries like Black Water. Anyways only time will tell, but right now the rainy season has arrived, everything is turning to mud in Ukraine and winter is fast approaching. Let's see what happens next.



An influx of 300.000 undertrained and underequipped conscripts is not going to turn the tide, especially not without a competent officer corpse and persistent logistical problems. 

And the partial mobilization is already causing an exodus of military-age males from Russia it seems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571810517466980352


----------



## sha ah

Honestly if the Iranian government had any brains, they would arrest those who are responsible for what happened to Masah Amini. It seems pretty obvious that at some point she was hit in the head. Why do you need to hit a 22 year old girl in the head to restrain her, even if she got physical ? Yes police brutality is something that happens as over the world, especially in the US, but that's no excuse. 

They should quickly investigate and arrest those responsible, just to clam down the crowds. Then they should implement reforms. Like I said, fine girls who don't wear hejab and after multiple violations suspend their drivers license, passport, downgrade credit, until they pay for and attend a class. This method will be alot more effective than what they're currently doing. 

The issue is that the way Masah Amini was dressed is nothing out of the ordinary. She was wearing hejab, but just not up to the standards of the Islamic Republic. This is a very common sight all over Iran, but especially in the cities. So what are they going to do ? Arrest millions of girls for "improper dress" It's impossible. It would be like giving a ticket to every single driver that goes over 50 in a 50 zone. It's impossible. 

The people in charge need to give their head a shake. Sooner or later, with millions becoming disenfranchised, the west will start pouring millions into training and arming, separatists,anti government partisans, etc. But at the end of the day it's the Iranian governments own fault. The west may light the fire and pour gasoline on the fire, but they're providing them with the opportunity. Anyways, they need to wake up, before its too late.



Surenas said:


> Our women are being harassed and killed. Our younger people are being robbed of their future. Our political system fails to allow any dissenting voice or alternative ideas. Our economic situation is dire, with millions of people living in poverty. Our social freedoms are nihil, with no hope for improvement.
> 
> And all you can think about is Iran Stronk!? Are you alright in the head?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Ich said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572585243261173766


It's good... It's sad as well that it happens while we're in this unnecessary situation in Iran. Today a certain figure in Iran said... (I forgot his name) he said that if we wanted to arrest people because of hijab, we should have arrested so many women who attended funeral of General Soleimani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

The Russian reserves chosen will undergo several months of training before deployment. Also 90% of Ukraine's army is undertrained and underequipped. Most conscripts in Ukraine undergo a few weeks or even just a few days of training and many of them are armed with WW1 era Maxim machine guns or WW2 era gear.

Russia currently has over 4000 deployable tanks in storage. Thousands of armored vehicles, thousands of artillery pieces. rifles, ammunition, everything they need. The biggest issue for Russia is a lack of manpower and now they're solving that problem.

Aside from that, the Wagner group is currently recruiting as many prisoners as they can. Conservative estimates put the number they will be able to recruit at 20,000. Realistically they might be able to recruit 40,000+ troops. Ramzan Kadirov has also announced his plans to mobilize his population. This will lead to 80,000 additional troops. 

So in a few months Russia will likely have 400,000+ well armed troops added to the fight. I don't think Ukraine will be able to stand up to this. That's just my assessment and many analysts agree. In an armed conflict, any army going on the offensive must outnumber the enemy 3 to 1 or have something else up their sleeve (air supremacy). Russia's airforce has been blunted by Ukrainian air defense and western funding and intel. 

So essentially it's a numbers game. Everything the Russians have achieved they have done so outnumbered, which is mind boggling. The west wants to portray the Russian army as weak and incompetent but considering the facts, that's simply not true. They currently control approximately 20% of Ukrainian territory with Crimea included. Once 300,000-400,000 troops are deployed, Ukraine will be in big trouble. Just wait and see.




Surenas said:


> An influx of 300.000 undertrained and underequipped conscripts is not going to turn the tide, especially not without a competent officer corpse and persistent logistical problems.
> 
> And the partial mobilization is already causing an exodus of military-age males from Russia it seems.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571810517466980352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Impossible to do a revolution in Iran. The Guard is beyond powerful. Guns are illegal and not easy to procure in major cities.


not that hard to get your hand on . not as easy as USA but if you are willing to go to the border area you can easily get yourself a nice AK-47 or any hand gun and revolver


----------



## Shawnee

پان فلان خری که پرچم آتش زد



sha ah said:


> Honestly if the Iranian government had any brains, they would arrest those who are responsible for what happened to Masah Amini. It seems pretty obvious that at some point she was hit in the head. Why do you need to hit a 22 year old girl in the head to restrain her, even if she got physical ? Yes police brutality is something that happens as over the world, especially in the US, but that's no excuse.
> 
> They should quickly investigate and arrest those responsible, just to clam down the crowds. Then they should implement reforms. Like I said, fine girls who don't wear hejab and after multiple violations suspend their drivers license, passport, downgrade credit, until they pay for and attend a class. This method will be alot more effective than what they're currently doing.
> 
> The issue is that the way Masah Amini was dressed is nothing out of the ordinary. She was wearing hejab, but just not up to the standards of the Islamic Republic. This is a very common sight all over Iran, but especially in the cities. So what are they going to do ? Arrest millions of girls for "improper dress" It's impossible. It would be like giving a ticket to every single driver that goes over 50 in a 50 zone. It's impossible.
> 
> The people in charge need to give their head a shake. Sooner or later, with millions becoming disenfranchised, the west will start pouring millions into training and arming, separatists,anti government partisans, etc. But at the end of the day it's the Iranian governments own fault. The west may light the fire and pour gasoline on the fire, but they're providing them with the opportunity. Anyways, they need to wake up, before its too late.



It is Hijab issue even if those people pay for it.

Wider issue:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Surenas said:


> Our women are being harassed and killed. Our younger people are being robbed of their future. Our political system fails to allow any dissenting voice or alternative ideas. Our economic situation is dire, with millions of people living in poverty. Our social freedoms are nihil, with no hope for improvement.
> 
> And all you can think about is Iran Stronk!? Are you alright in the head?



our women are being slaughtered by evil basijis for being women. oh the humanity!!!!

Our younger people are being robbed of their future, even though standards of living in Iran have consistently been growing despite the strongest sanctions the west could throw at it . meanwhile in the west, millenials and generation z will become the first western generations to be worse off then their parents..... *EVER*

Iran has poverty.... breaking news. topple the government asap to fix the poverty....

are social freedoms are "nihil" with "no hope for improvement". While anybody living in IRan today will tell you that socially Iran of today is a different universe then post revolution Iran of 80s in terms of social norms.

IRanian social restrictions have eased. At a pace that has been accepted by society. Im personally no fan of the hijab law. However it is a symbol of the revolution and anybody removing it would be seen as straying away from it.

thats the reason its stubbornly been kept, and will be kept for the forseeable future. I do not see Khamenei touching this law. until then, Iranian women are required to wear a very thin roosari that pretty much is a formality as you can see all of a womans hair. and it is extremely fashionable and well done for some women. making them look attractive and completely defeating the purpose of the hijab to begin with.

You can bitch and moan about supposed wrongs of society... go for it, air it out.... Iran is the most horrible place on the face of the planet, the most evil regime, blablalbalblala. Iranian government will maintain law and order, and security regardless of your rants.

PS. look at that piece of shit "freedom fighter" burning the Iranian flag... what an act of liberation. It will please alot of parasites in tel aviv and washington im sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572617044192813056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572614050105917441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572612727352463361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572607399894175745

These riot police suck. Too few and poorly managed.

It’s clear the government is showing restraint and letting the anger peak and fizzle out.

Compare this to the gas riots that led to major deployment and guns being used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Surenas said:


> Seriously, who cares about the domestic dynamics of American society. You really want to hold a country with a history of genocide, slavery and segregation as an example and yardstick to decades of human rights infringements of the Iranian state?
> 
> When it comes to political dissent, there is no comparison with the US. Any idiot in the US can start its own media coorporation , protest to anything they want and organize their own political party no matter its ideological affiliation.
> 
> In Iran, tens of millions of Iranians are held hostage by an outdated political system from which they are barred to participate if it doesn't fit the ideological outlook of a selective elite.


That's why I said the only thing that matters here is Iranian lives and IR must protect them in any cost and uphold human right ... I just wanted to make it clear that no one really cars about HR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 881473
> 
> 
> پان فلان خری که پرچم آتش زد
> 
> 
> 
> It is Hijab issue even if those people pay for it.
> 
> Wider issue:


in kharkosse ke parcham atash zad gereftanesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572617044192813056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572614050105917441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572612727352463361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572607399894175745
> 
> These riot police suck. Too few and poorly managed.
> 
> It’s clear the government is showing restraint and letting the anger peak and fizzle out.
> 
> Compare this to the gas riots that led to major deployment and guns being used.



These current protests are much smaller than what we saw in 2019, it is very clear to see with the videos come out, rarely do we see more than 100 people at a time. Some twitter accounts are trying to make it look like a revolution is happening, but it's not even close. You need clear objectives, and targets to attack and overcome like police stations, government buildings etc...

At the moment it looks like just burning trashcans in the street, and police cars. Gas riots were something unseen before. I don't anticipate it lasting very long, but it could grow because theirs alot more than just Hijab that is angering people.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> in kharkosse ke parcham atash zad gereftanesh?


Yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> in kharkosse ke parcham atash zad gereftanesh?


آره
بچه است


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572617044192813056
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572614050105917441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572612727352463361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572607399894175745
> 
> These riot police suck. Too few and poorly managed.
> 
> It’s clear the government is showing restraint and letting the anger peak and fizzle out.
> 
> Compare this to the gas riots that led to major deployment and guns being used.


Any stupid government policy (such as gashte goshad, because they could also do jihad in agriculture/aquaculture) will be fully and maximum abused by opportunist supporters of Reza Shortaki, Maryam lakposht and separatists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

What a successful regime. After 4+ decades it is the cause of rioting and dissatisfaction. What happened to their islamic utopia?


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> آره
> بچه است


بچه است یعنی چند سالش هست؟ کمتر از ۱۸ سالش هست؟
جوگیر شده یا از اینهاست که پیشینه فعالیت‌های ضد ایران و جدایی طلبی داره؟
خبری راجع بهش اومده بیرون؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> in kharkosse ke parcham atash zad gereftanesh?


heyf ke 3 range mellimoon jozvi az in parchame daghoone. oomadan symbol sikh gozashtan, sikh ya piaz.

parchame vagheyi iran shiro khorshide, az kheyli vaght pish.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Shawnee said:


> آره
> بچه است


Farghi nadare, bayad josteju beshe ki behesh khat dade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بچه است یعنی چند سالش هست؟ کمتر از ۱۸ سالش هست؟
> جوگیر شده یا از اینهاست که پیشینه فعالیت‌های ضد ایران و جدایی طلبی داره؟
> خبری راجع بهش اومده بیرون؟​



بچه جدایی طلبه وگرنه بچه عادی پرچم حالیشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Farghi nadare, bayad josteju beshe ki behesh khat dade.


شاید هم تو شبکه‌های اجتماعی جوگیر شده باشه
نمی‌دونی این تجزیه طلب‌ها تو شبکه‌های اجتماعی چی کار می‌کنند
به خصوص پانتورک‌ها برای خودشون کلی دار و دسته راه انداختن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dariush the Great said:


> heyf ke 3 range mellimoon jozvi az in parchame daghoone. oomadan symbol sikh gozashtan, sikh ya piaz.
> 
> parchame vagheyi iran shiro khorshide, az kheyli vaght pish.


Na dadash, harche vasatesh bashe, harki tohin kone manzooresh tohin be Iran hast. Faghat yek parchame asli voojood dashte, oonam derafshe kaviani. Parchamhaye dige aslo rishashoon na maloome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> بچه جدایی طلبه وگرنه بچه عادی پرچم حالیشه


نه بابا یه سری شاهی احمق هم هستند که می‌گن این پرچم ما نیست و شیر و خورشید پرچم ایران هست و اینها
یه سری فکر می‌کنند این پرچم نماد جمهوری اسلامی هست
نمی‌دونند که هر چی باشه فعلاً تو دنیا ما رو با این پرچم می‌شناسن​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

QWECXZ said:


> شاید هم تو شبکه‌های اجتماعی جوگیر شده باشه
> نمی‌دونی این تجزیه طلب‌ها تو شبکه‌های اجتماعی چی کار می‌کنند
> به خصوص پانتورک‌ها برای خودشون کلی دار و دسته راه انداختن​


Gashte jodatalab-gir darim ke inaro shenasayi konan? didam kheyli vaghiane parchame okrayno torkiaro mibaran bala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> What a successful regime. After 4+ decades it is the cause of rioting and dissatisfaction. What happened to their islamic utopia?


Hair.

Ye dolati ke mohaye dokhtar mitone riot shoroh kone, ye dolate ghavi nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Na dadash, harche vasatesh bashe, harki tohin kone manzooresh tohin be Iran hast. Faghat yek parchame asli voojood dasshte, oonam derafshe kaviani. Parchamhaye dige aslo rishashoon na maloome.


harfet doroste. midoonim ke in pantorka va pankorda bekhatere in jumhoriye eslami bishtar por rang shodan.

regimi ke aslan arzeshi baraye tarikh va farhange iran ghabl az eslam nadare. tof bar goore pedareshoon, tak-tak.


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Hair.
> 
> Ye dolati ke mohaye dokhtar mitone riot shoroh kone, ye dolate ghavi nist.


Age oonghadr ke az mooye zanha mitarsidan az bi edalatio faghr mitarsidan emrooz keshvar in nabood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dariush the Great said:


> harfet doroste. midoonim ke in pantorka va pankorda bekhatere in jumhoriye eslami bishtar por rang shodan.
> 
> regimi ke aslan arzeshi baraye tarikh va farhange iran ghabl az eslam nadare. tof bar goore pedareshoon, tak-tak.


Doroste, roo beshoon ziad dadan chonke Irangarayiro be onvane bastangarayi moarefi kardan va hatta tori shod kod ke in pantorka va pankorda be name defa az jomhuri eslami be sheddat be tarikh va hoviate Irani hamle mikardan, ye salavatam poshtesh mifrestadan, jomhuri eslamiam migoft OK. 

Ama alan daran bidar mishan mibinan che eshtebahi kardan.. kam kam mibinan ke ayande Iran-garayist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Doroste, roo beshoon ziad dadan chonke Irangarayiro be onvane bastangarayi moarefi kardan va hatta tori shod kod ke in pantorka va pankorda be name defa az jomhuri eslami be sheddat be tarikh va hoviate Irani hamle mikardan, ye salavatam poshtesh mifrestadan, jomhuri eslamiam migoft OK.
> 
> Ama alan daran bidar mishan mibinan che eshtebahi kardan.. kam kam mibinan ke ayande Iran-garayist.


Hanooz ham nafahmidan
Ina daran ba ghoroore mellie Iraniha bazi mikonand

Omid Dana harfe ghashangi zad. Goftan ghablan az pan-turk mitarsidam ke dastan beshe alan az bachehaye fars mitarsim ke daran miran class zaban torki estanbuli ke beran oonja zendegi konand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

QWECXZ said:


> Hanooz ham nafahmidan
> Ina daran ba ghoroore mellie Iraniha bazi mikonand
> 
> Omid Dana harfe ghashangi zad. Goftan ghablan az pan-turk mitarsidam ke dastan beshe alan az bachehaye fars mitarsim ke daran miran class zaban torki estanbuli ke beran oonja zendegi konand.


Are dige, vase ke ye roosari sareshoon nabashe va chanta chize sade miran arzam kharej kharj mikonan.. sarmayegozari kharej. Albate bazham man omidvaram be in ke akhar masire dorosti donbal mikonan chonke chareye digeyi nist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Ama alan daran bidar mishan mibinan che eshtebahi kardan.. kam kam mibinan ke ayande Iran-garayist.


Hard to say

They might be so fucking arrogant, mesle har kodom nezam to tarikh, ke inaro khoob nemibinan. Dar ayande Jomhuri Eslami bedone hemayate jahvoonha nemitonad bemonan. Kasi police nemishe, kasi basij nemishe, kasi sepahi nemishe, bad chi dige daran?

Banabarin aghe khoda bekhad, ina bidar mishan, ya aghe khoda nemikhad mesle khar to gel mifotan. I hope they wake up


QWECXZ said:


> Hanooz ham nafahmidan
> Ina daran ba ghoroore mellie Iraniha bazi mikonand
> 
> Omid Dana harfe ghashangi zad. Goftan ghablan az pan-turk mitarsidam ke dastan beshe alan az bachehaye fars mitarsim ke daran miran class zaban torki estanbuli ke beran oonja zendegi konand.


Man ta hala nashnidam ke bache fars bere turki yad begire. Oni ke raftan Turkey, khodeshoon turk zaban boodan. Man az in pan-turk goozo nimitarsam, ama az IR mitarsam ke akharesh Iran ro to ye vaziat biyaran ke in pan-turk ashghala betonan bahre bebaran to keshvar.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Are dige, vase ke ye roosari sareshoon nabashe va chanta chize sade miran arzam kharej kharj mikonan.. sarmayegozari kharej. Albate bazham man omidvaram be in ke akhar masire dorosti donbal mikonan chonke chareye digeyi nist.


Akhar sar ke behar hal masir avaz mishe
Alan az bachehaye dahe 80 o dahe 90 hichkas pashizi vase in kose sheraye hijab o inja khoord nemikone
Behar hal 2 dahe dige nobate dahe 70 o dahe 80 hast
Ba'd ham nobate dahe 90 ke karha ro dast begiran
Oon moghe bekhai nakhai keshvar avaz mishe



Stryker1982 said:


> Hard to say
> 
> They might be so fucking arrogant, mesle har kodom nezam to tarikh, ke inaro khoob nemibinan. Dar ayande Jomhuri Eslami bedone hemayate jahvoonha nemitonad bemonan. Kasi police nemishe, kasi basij nemishe, kasi sepahi nemishe, bad chi dige daran?
> 
> Banabarin aghe khoda bekhad, ina bediar mishan, ya aghe khoda nemikhad mesle khar to gel mifotan. I hope they wake up
> 
> Man ta hala nashnidam ke bache fars bere turki yad begire. Oni ke raftan Turkey, khodeshoon turk zaban boodan. Man az in pan-turk goozo nimitarsam, ama az IR mitarsam ke akharesh Iran ro to ye vaziat biyaran ke in pan-turk ashghala betonan bahre bebaran to keshvar.
> .


Chera baba ye seri miran azmoon TOMER midan ke beran torkiye pezeshki o dandoon pezeshki o ina bekhoonan
Ya inke az Iran beran oonja baraye hamin daneshgah ham bayad beran oonja va madrak zaban mikhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Stryker1982 said:


> Hard to say
> 
> They might be so fucking arrogant, mesle har kodom nezam to tarikh, ke inaro khoob nemibinan. Dar ayande Jomhuri Eslami bedone hemayate jahvoonha nemitonad bemonan. Kasi police nemishe, kasi basij nemishe, kasi sepahi nemishe, bad chi dige daran?
> 
> Banabarin aghe khoda bekhad, ina bidar mishan, ya aghe khoda nemikhad mesle khar to gel mifotan. I hope they wake up
> 
> Man ta hala nashnidam ke bache fars bere turki yad begire. Oni ke raftan Turkey, khodeshoon turk zaban boodan. Man az in pan-turk goozo nimitarsam, ama az IR mitarsam ke akharesh Iran ro to ye vaziat biyaran ke in pan-turk ashghala betonan bahre bebaran to keshvar.
> .


Yadetoon nare, ma hanooz artesh va sepah ro marze Armanestan va Azerbijian alon neshastan, in pedar saga montazeran ke Artesh va Sepah bargardan to shahra mesle Tehran bad dobare hamle edame bekonan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Dar ayande Jomhuri Eslami bedone hemayate jahvoonha nemitonad bemonan. Kasi police nemishe, kasi basij nemishe, kasi sepahi nemishe, bad chi dige daran?


Mozdoor khareji daran ke biaran iraniha ro bekoshan. Hashd shaabi fekr mikoni baraye chi saakhtan? ya fatemiyoun? ke roozi be dardeshoon bekhore dige.

vali agar mardom vaghean bekhan enghelab konan, khob, ye chand hezar khareji goozoo ke nemitoone jolo 40-50 million adam ro begire.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Mozdoor khareji daran ke biaran iraniha ro bekoshan. Hashd shaabi fekr mikoni baraye chi saakhtan? ya fatemiyoun? ke roozi be dardeshoon bekhore dige.
> 
> vali agar mardom vaghean bekhan enghelab konan, khob ye chand hezar khareji goozoo ke nemitoone jolo 40-50 million adam ro begire.


Mardom az suriyeo libi shodan mitarsan


----------



## BigMelatonin

Dariush the Great said:


> parchame vagheyi iran shiro khorshide, az kheyli vaght pish.


All that is now is the flag of the monarchy, Iran doesn't need a king, the people should rule.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Stryker1982 said:


> Yadetoon nare, ma hanooz artesh va sepah ro marze Armanestan va Azerbijian alon neshastan, in pedar saga montazeran ke Artesh va Sepah bargardan to shahra mesle Tehran bad dobare hamle edame bekonan


Kolan labe marz bayad paygahe daem sakht, vase hamishe.


----------



## Cthulhu

The President of Azerbaijan once again voiced another batch of threats against Armenia

No calls, no statements can stop Baku, as Azerbaijani soldiers are on "their" land. It was once again demonstrated on September 13. Without delimitation of borders, no one can tell where the border passes. Therefore, no one can accuse us of invading the territory of Armenia.

@ARTSAKHPUBLIC

Guys aliyev wants to occupy Armenia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Mardom az suriyeo libi shodan mitarsan


magar alan mardomemoon noon az gelooshoon mire paeen? mage keshvare standardi darim? fekr mikoni keshvare jumhoriye eslami az sooriye chand level baalatare?

suriye va libi mardomeshoon ejaze dadan ke khareji ha bian angoolak konan. fekr mikoni mardome iran bezaran? baeed midoonam.

vali enghelab kojast, hanooz kheyli moonde. aslan leader opozosion kojast?


----------



## QWECXZ

BigMelatonin said:


> All that is now is the flag of the monarchy, Iran doesn't need a king, the people should rule.


Sun and the Lion is not only the emblem of monarchy in Iran.
The crown on the lion is a symbol of monarchy, which could be removed.


----------



## Stryker1982

Cthulhu said:


> The President of Azerbaijan once again voiced another batch of threats against Armenia
> 
> No calls, no statements can stop Baku, as Azerbaijani soldiers are on "their" land. It was once again demonstrated on September 13. Without delimitation of borders, no one can tell where the border passes. Therefore, no one can accuse us of invading the territory of Armenia.
> 
> @ARTSAKHPUBLIC
> 
> Guys aliyev wants to occupy Armenia.


Are azizam,

Shahkare Jomhure Islami darmorde ye mosh moooooooooooooh, raftan ye riot shoroh kardan to 20, 30 shahr, hamoon mogheye ke Iran to ye khatare azimi dare taraf mishe va boyad amadeh dargiri bashe.

Inam daran khoob be ma mikhandan. Dige chejori mikhiam dargiri bokonin, vaghti sarbazha boyad beran to Tehran tir shelik konan be mardom?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> magar alan mardomemoon noon az gelooshoon mire paeen? mage keshvare standardi darim? fekr mikoni keshvare jumhoriye eslami az sooriye chand level baalatare?
> 
> suriye va libi mardomeshoon ejaze dadan ke khareji ha bian angoolak konan. fekr mikoni mardome iran bezaran? baeed midoonam.
> 
> vali enghelab kojast, hanooz kheyli moonde. aslan leader opozosion kojast?


Az suriye ensafan kheili balatarim
Ye negah be videohayi ke az suriye gereftan bendazi geryat migire

Daesh-e haroomzadeh hameye makanhaye tarikhie suriye ro ya kharab kardan ya ridan toosh
Rafte boodan rooye naghashihaye tarikhiye soorie rang zade boodan haroomzadeha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

BigMelatonin said:


> All that is now is the flag of the monarchy, Iran doesn't need a king, the people should rule.


Let's see what the people themselves want. I have no problem with a nationalistic military dictatorship, monarcy, republic etc. I do not even mind if Sepah takes over tomorrow and declares martial law, military rule etc. As long people's basic demands are met it will be okay IMO. We can progress with time.

As long we have a responsible authority that respects peoples wishes and protects our integrity. Honestly, the IR became a total joke. They are more concerned with fighting the people of Iran rather than taking their revenge from the US or stand up against Israel which pounds their useless being's on a weekly basis.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dariush the Great said:


> magar alan mardomemoon noon az gelooshoon mire paeen? mage keshvare standardi darim? fekr mikoni keshvare jumhoriye eslami az sooriye chand level baalatare?
> 
> suriye va libi mardomeshoon ejaze dadan ke khareji ha bian angoolak konan. fekr mikoni mardome iran bezaran? baeed midoonam.
> 
> vali enghelab kojast, hanooz kheyli moonde. aslan leader opozosion kojast?


enghelab yani naboodi (80% shanse naboodi), Jange dakheliam nashe nokarhaye manteghe va gharb mirizan dakhel ghanoon asasiye ghomiati minevisan vasamoon: rayis jomhoor bayad fars bashe, vazire felan kord, vazire felan baluch, taghsime keshvar be modele federalism, keshvar be goh keshide mishe mire, har sanatiyam ke darim tatil mikonan. In dar behtarin sharayete, bedoone jange dakheli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Az suriye ensafan kheili balatarim
> Ye negah be videohayi ke az suriye gereftan bendazi geryat migire
> 
> Daesh-e haroomzadeh hameye makanhaye tarikhie suriye ro ya kharab kardan ya ridan toosh
> Rafte boodan rooye naghashihaye tarikhiye soorie rang zade boodan haroomzadeha


Magar in janevarha jumhoriye eslami nakhastan hamin kar ro anjam bedan? magar khalkhali pofyooz (may he be cursed in hell) nakhast bere takhte jamshido kharab kone ke mardom jolosho gereftan?

goftam, mardome sooriye gozashtan sooriye intori beshe. Mardome iran hich moghe in karha ro nemipaziran. man ham nemigam ke hame selah bar daran beran basiji o sepahi bekoshan. in bayad akharin gozine bashe.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Let's see what the people themselves want. I have no problem with a nationalistic military dictatorship, monarcy, republic etc. I do not even mind if Sepah takes over tomorrow and declares martial law, military rule etc. As long people's basic demands are met it will be okay IMO. We can progress with time.
> 
> As long we have a responsible authority that respects peoples wishes and protects our integrity. Honestly, the IR became a total joke. They are more concerned with fighting the people of Iran rather than taking their revenge from the US or stand up against Israel.


Ye zamani bood ke mardoom baraye akhoonda kheili ehterami dashtan, alon bebin be khodeshoon chi kar kardan be enghadr moftkhori ke kardan, ke dige asan nemitonan lebashaye rohaniat ro dige beroon az masjed bepooshan.

Bad fekr mikonan ke Jomhure Islami dare ghavi tar mishe, in yanni ghavi? Bale tachizat nezami ghavi shood, vali khode Islami zaif tar dare mishe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Stryker1982 said:


> Ye zamani bood ke mardoom baraye akhoonda kheili ehterami dashtan, alon bebin be khodeshoon chi kar kardan be enghadr moftkhori ke kardan,* ke dige asan nemitonan lebashaye rohaniat ro dige beroon az masjed bepooshan.*
> 
> Bad fekr mikonan ke Jomhure Islami dare ghavi tar mishe, in yanni ghavi? *Bale tachizat nezami ghavi shood, vali khode Islami zaif tar dare mishe*


Moshkeli nist, dare balance mishe taze.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Magar in janevarha jumhoriye eslami nakhastan hamin kar ro anjam bedan? magar khalkhali pofyooz (may he be cursed in hell) nakhast bere takhte jamshido kharab kone ke mardom jolosho gereftan?
> 
> goftam, mardome sooriye gozashtan sooriye intori beshe. Mardome iran hich moghe in karha ro nemipaziran. man ham nemigam ke hame selah bar daran beran basiji o sepahi bekoshan. in bayad akharin gozine bashe.


Chera, khalkhali mikhast takht-e jamshid ro ba khak yeksan kone amma natoonest

Amma chon ye bar gheser dar raftim manish in nist ke baz ham gheser dar mirim

Man hichvaght natooneste boodam ba mardome Suriye ertebat bargharar konam va delam barashoon besooze
Amma vaghti in video ro didam ke hatta zamani ke daesh shekast khorde bood va shahr ro tark karde bood hameye banahaye tarikhi ro takhrib karde bood vaghean barashoon narahat shodam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Ye zamani bood ke mardoom baraye akhoonda kheili ehterami dashtan, alon bebin be khodeshoon chi kar kardan be enghadr moftkhori ke kardan, ke dige asan nemitonan lebashaye rohaniat ro dige beroon az masjed bepooshan.
> 
> Bad fekr mikonan ke Jomhure Islami dare ghavi tar mishe, in yanni ghavi? Bale tachizat nezami ghavi shood, vali khode Islami zaif tar dare mishe


Ye zamani bood ke mardom ( zamaane pedar va pesar pahlavi) vaghean baraye dineshoon miraftan masjed, ya vaghean mardom ba tamaame imaneshoon namaz mikhoondan. mardom baraye akhoondha arzesh ghael boodan. be hamdige ehteram migozashtan. jumhoriye eslami kaari karde ke mardom be kole dine eslam tohin konan. midooni roozane mardomemoon cheghadr fohsh be nezaam o eslam midan? 

kheyli kharab kardan jaame ro.



QWECXZ said:


> Chera, khalkhali mikhast takht-e jamshid ro ba khak yeksan kone amma natoonest
> 
> Amma chon ye bar gheser dar raftim manish in nist ke baz ham gheser dar mirim
> 
> Man hichvaght natooneste boodam ba mardome Suriye ertebat bargharar konam va delam barashoon besooze
> Amma vaghti in video ro didam ke hatta zamani ke daesh shekast khorde bood va shahr ro tark karde bood hameye banahaye tarikhi ro takhrib karde bood vaghean barashoon narahat shodam


Bahet movafegham. microbha mesle pan torka va pan korda va hezaran janevarha dige montazeran ke yek etefaghi biofte ke varede sahne beshan. bayad poozeshoon ro be khaak maalid.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Ye zamani bood ke mardom ( zamaane pedar va pesar pahlavi) vaghean baraye dineshoon miraftan masjed, ya vaghean mardom ba tamaame imaneshoon namaz mikhoondan. mardom baraye akhoondha arzesh ghael boodan. be hamdige ehteram migozashtan. jumhoriye eslami kaari karde ke mardom be kole dine eslam tohin konan. midooni roozane mardomemoon cheghadr fohsh be nezaam o eslam midan?
> 
> kheyli kharab kardan jaame ro.


Bekhatere inke rohaniat khodesh ro az mardom joda kard
Zamane Shah rohaniat poolo servato ghodrat dasht, amma joze mardom bood

Alan kar be jayi reside ke migan too estekhdam ham age akhoond bashi to olaviyat hasti
Ta delet bekhad khodeshoon ro vakil o ghazi o hoghooghdan kardan alaki
Dige oon hessi ke rohaniat az jense khode mardom hastan az bein rafte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

دیگه چاره های نیست به هر زوری که شده اعتراضات رو باید جمع کنن جلوی کوریدور زدن علیف رو بگیرن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> دیگه چاره های نیست به هر زوری که شده اعتراضات رو باید جمع کنن جلوی کوریدور زدن علیف رو بگیرن


In 2 ta chiz che rabti be ham dige daran?

Oon vazifeye artesho sepah hast ke joloye Aliyev ro begiran
Tazahorat vazifeye police e zedde shooresh.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Cthulhu said:


> دیگه چاره های نیست به هر زوری که شده اعتراضات رو باید جمع کنن جلوی کوریدور زدن علیف رو بگیرن


Aliyev baz dobare goh khori karde? oon ke kaare hamishegishe.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

QWECXZ said:


> In 2 ta chiz che rabti be ham dige daran?
> 
> Oon vazifeye artesho sepah hast ke joloye Aliyev ro begiran
> Tazahorat vazifeye police e zedde shooresh.


Doroste ama sharayete khoobi nist ke varede jang beshim ba tazahorat. Mardom bayad poshte sepah va artesh bashan. Az lahaze roohi khoob nist intori varede jang shod. Hatta doshmanam az in ghaziye vase tablighat bar alayhe Iran estefade mikone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

What's happening in Iran?


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> In 2 ta chiz che rabti be ham dige daran?
> 
> Oon vazifeye artesho sepah hast ke joloye Aliyev ro begiran
> Tazahorat vazifeye police e zedde shooresh.


ربط دارن توی ایران نسبت به بقیه دنیا نسبت تعداد پلیس به تعداد مردم کلا کمتره، تو هر شورش ها و اعتراضات همیشه تعداد معترضین از تعداد پلیس ها بیشتره برای همین پلیس ها به طور مصنوعی با تجهیزات و تاکتیک های روانی خودشون رو قوی تر از معترضین نشون میدن برای همین هم تا یه تعداد جمعیتی رو پلیس میتونه کنترل کنه، پلیس ایران هم که تجهیزات و آموزش درست درمونی ندارن. اگر اعتراضات هی ممنتوم بگیره دیگه باید از سپاه و ارتش نیرو بیارن برای کنترل جمعیت نیروهایی که باید جلوی علیف جاکش رو بگیرن بنابراین چاره ای نیست باید همین الان به هر طریقی هست جمعش کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Dariush the Great said:


> Aliyev baz dobare goh khori karde? oon ke kaare hamishegishe.


گوه خوری کجا بوده همین الان تو خاک ارمنستانن


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> In 2 ta chiz che rabti be ham dige daran?
> 
> Oon vazifeye artesho sepah hast ke joloye Aliyev ro begiran
> Tazahorat vazifeye police e zedde shooresh.


Vaghti eterazat ziadi beshe, motamaen bash, inaro bar migardonan to Shahr










Nemidonnm aghe ina basij hastan ya to IRGC-GF hastan, vali belakhare tamarkoz az bein raft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

🇦🇿❌🇦🇲🇦🇲 — 🇦🇲🪖 Armenian Channel, Armenian Military Portal on Telegram:

"Azerbaijani military columns are moving near the borders of Armenia with onboard designations of operational directions "Z", "B", "A".

— Today, Aliyev arrived in Berdzor, hung a flag and threatened Armenia with the seizure of new territories and that no one could tell him in his aspirations, neither Macron, nor Blinken, nor anyone else.

For 2-3 hours throughout the country there were blackouts of social networks (including WhatsApp, Viber, etc.) and there were problems with mobile communications. Apparently tested in case of an offensive against Armenia and Artsakh.

In the evening they hit our positions with mortars, as a result of which there was one wounded.

There are also rumors that in the Baku Republic they are silently calling up reservists from among specialists."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## zartosht

Forget about the armenian border!

Let azerbademjan and toorkiye take it. It will cut Iranian trade to armenia, and give the turks what they could
Never achieve in their entire ottoman history:

*Access to the caspian.*

This would also cut all Iranian leverage in trade. Whereby turkish trucks can bypass Iran and pay no fees

And after doing that and seeing Iran doing **** all because its too busy chasing down some sluts taking off their hijab infront of mobs. 

They will then focus on Iranian aserbaijan. They will broadcastt heavy propaganda. Especially to villages with limited education and geopolitical knowledge. 

Let them take that too. Then the zionist can continue their project of trying to balkanize Iran.

Iranian state security and inteligence should back off, and let the mob do whatever it wants. Especially insult great Iranian soldiers who literally gave his life for this land. Wtf is your problem with soleimani?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

zartosht said:


> Forget about the armenian border!
> 
> Let azerbademjan and toorkiye take it. It will cut Iranian trade to armenia, and give the turks what they could
> Never achieve in their entire ottoman history:
> 
> *Access to the caspian.*
> 
> This would also cut all Iranian leverage in trade. Whereby turkish trucks can bypass Iran and pay no fees
> 
> And after doing that and seeing Iran doing **** all because its too busy chasing down some sluts taking off their hijab infront of mobs.
> 
> They will then focus on Iranian aserbaijan. They will broadcastt heavy propaganda. Especially to villages with limited education and geopolitical knowledge.
> 
> Let them take that too. Then the zionist can continue their project of trying to balkanize Iran.
> 
> Iranian state security and inteligence should back off, and let the mob do whatever it wants. Especially insult great Iranian soldiers who literally gave his life for this land. Wtf is your problem with soleimani?


مشکل از رو در رو قرار دادن نیروهای نظامی در برابر مردم هست
نباید کاری کرد که راحت نیروهای نظامی به عنوان دشمن مردم معرفی بشن
نباید کاری کرد که سر یه مسئله بی ارزش شورش به پا بشه
مردم خیلی دارن نجابت به خرج می‌دن. از زمانی که تحریم‌های آمریکا برگشته چند سال پشت سر هم تورم بالای ۵۰ درصد بوده
تازه تورم رسمی. تورم غیر رسمی بالای ۱۰۰ درصد بوده
در حالیکه افزایش حقوق تو همه این سال‌ها بین ۱۰ درصد تا نهایت ۲۵ درصد بوده
به عبارت ساده‌تر اگه کسی ۱۰۰۰ تومن قدرت خریدش بوده نهایت شده باشه ۲۰۰۰ تومن تو این چهار سال اما تورم اون ۱۰۰۰ تومن رو کرده ۵۰۰۰ تومن
یعنی متوسط جامعه در خوش بینانه‌ترین شرایط دو سوم از توان مالیشون رو از دست دادن تو این چهار سال
اون وقت حکومت به جای قدر شناسی مردم و تکریم مردم دنبال تحریک مردم و شاخ و شونه کشیدن هست
نتیجه‌اش این همه پلیس و گارد ضد شورش و لباس شخصی‌ای هست که این سری کتک خوردن
تو مشهد یه پلیس رو رسماً به آتش کشیدن. ببین خشم و انزجار عمومی به چه مرحله‌ای رسیده
تو ۸۸ من قشنگ یادم هست که مردم وقتی حتی گارد ضد شورش گیر می‌کرد بینشون ازش دفاع می‌کردن که دیگران نزننش

در مورد جمهوری آذربایجان هم جمهوری اسلامی از اولش قصد دخالت نداشته
ربطی به تظاهرات نداره. مگه هفته پیش که تظاهرات نبود جمهوری اسلامی چه حرکت مهمی زده بود که الان تظاهرات مانعش باشه؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

hussain0216 said:


> What's happening in Iran?



Well, me think first there was normal protest but is now highjacked by the usual suspects.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> ربط دارن توی ایران نسبت به بقیه دنیا نسبت تعداد پلیس به تعداد مردم کلا کمتره، تو هر شورش ها و اعتراضات همیشه تعداد معترضین از تعداد پلیس ها بیشتره برای همین پلیس ها به طور مصنوعی با تجهیزات و تاکتیک های روانی خودشون رو قوی تر از معترضین نشون میدن برای همین هم تا یه تعداد جمعیتی رو پلیس میتونه کنترل کنه، پلیس ایران هم که تجهیزات و آموزش درست درمونی ندارن. اگر اعتراضات هی ممنتوم بگیره دیگه باید از سپاه و ارتش نیرو بیارن برای کنترل جمعیت نیروهایی که باید جلوی علیف جاکش رو بگیرن بنابراین چاره ای نیست باید همین الان به هر طریقی هست جمعش کنن


نهایت بخوان دو سه گردان نیرو از ارتش و سپاه بیارن
نمی‌خوان چند لشکر نیرو بیارن که

اینها همه بهانه هست
کسانی که جلو علیف و اردوغان این همه سال کوتاه اومدن به نظرت کار به درگیری مستقیم با ترکیه و آذربایجان می‌کشه؟

در بهترین حالت ایران باید نیروی شبه نظامی بفرسته ارمنستان با تجهیزات ما بجنگن
کاری که باید همون زمان جنگ قره باغ انجام می‌شد​


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

zartosht said:


> Forget about the armenian border!
> 
> Let azerbademjan and toorkiye take it. It will cut Iranian trade to armenia, and give the turks what they could
> Never achieve in their entire ottoman history:
> 
> *Access to the caspian.*
> 
> This would also cut all Iranian leverage in trade. Whereby turkish trucks can bypass Iran and pay no fees
> 
> And after doing that and seeing Iran doing **** all because its too busy chasing down some sluts taking off their hijab infront of mobs.
> 
> They will then focus on Iranian aserbaijan. They will broadcastt heavy propaganda. Especially to villages with limited education and geopolitical knowledge.
> 
> Let them take that too. Then the zionist can continue their project of trying to balkanize Iran.
> 
> Iranian state security and inteligence should back off, and let the mob do whatever it wants. Especially insult great Iranian soldiers who literally gave his life for this land. Wtf is your problem with soleimani?


Dadash ma hanjaramoon pare shod...inaro midoonim. Be in haroomihaye gashte ershad bayad goft. Bayad be zoori in haroomiaro ferestad labe marze armanestan



Ich said:


> Well, me think first there was normal protest but is now highjacked by the usual suspects.


This happens if textile on head is given priority to National security, economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

zartosht said:


> Forget about the armenian border!
> 
> Let azerbademjan and toorkiye take it. It will cut Iranian trade to armenia, and give the turks what they could
> Never achieve in their entire ottoman history:
> 
> *Access to the caspian.*
> 
> This would also cut all Iranian leverage in trade. Whereby turkish trucks can bypass Iran and pay no fees
> 
> And after doing that and seeing Iran doing **** all because its too busy chasing down some sluts taking off their hijab infront of mobs.
> 
> They will then focus on Iranian aserbaijan. They will broadcastt heavy propaganda. Especially to villages with limited education and geopolitical knowledge.
> 
> Let them take that too. Then the zionist can continue their project of trying to balkanize Iran.
> 
> Iranian state security and inteligence should back off, and let the mob do whatever it wants. Especially insult great Iranian soldiers who literally gave his life for this land. Wtf is your problem with soleimani?


Caspian agreement does not allow foreign forces to caspian sea.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Caspian agreement does not allow foreign forces to caspian sea.


we still didn't ratify it so its not in effect yet


----------



## Blue In Green

Ich said:


> Well, me think first there was normal protest but is now highjacked by the usual suspects.



It's moments like this where I always find myself questioning just how far a government has to go in order to maintain national integrity without going overboard. Idk if this recent round of tensions will reach "Green Movement" levels of popularity, but any point of ingress for _the usual suspects, _will be explored to the fullest.

As per my own sentiments, idk what to say. Here in the United States, we have literal *countless* cases of state/local/federal brutality against civilians, many such incidents never get to see the light of day and rarely anything is truly done about it. -- If I'm understanding it correctly, the morality police severely hit a woman in the head over "public indecency laws" of which she later died from said wounds. Now people are up in arms over it (to be expected).

Iranian lawmakers need to have some sort of leeway when it comes to the morality police and their interactions with everyday Iranians. Some of these laws are just overly intrusive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

zartosht said:


> Forget about the armenian border!
> 
> Let azerbademjan and toorkiye take it. It will cut Iranian trade to armenia, and give the turks what they could
> Never achieve in their entire ottoman history:
> 
> *Access to the caspian.*
> 
> This would also cut all Iranian leverage in trade. Whereby turkish trucks can bypass Iran and pay no fees
> 
> And after doing that and seeing Iran doing **** all because its too busy chasing down some sluts taking off their hijab infront of mobs.
> 
> They will then focus on Iranian aserbaijan. They will broadcastt heavy propaganda. Especially to villages with limited education and geopolitical knowledge.
> 
> Let them take that too. Then the zionist can continue their project of trying to balkanize Iran.
> 
> Iranian state security and inteligence should back off, and let the mob do whatever it wants. Especially insult great Iranian soldiers who literally gave his life for this land. Wtf is your problem with soleimani?


Brb, we gotta go beat up some teenagers



Blue In Green said:


> It's moments like this where I always find myself questioning just how far a government has to go in order to maintain national integrity without going overboard. Idk if this recent round of tensions will reach "Green Movement" levels of popularity, but any point of ingress for _the usual suspects, _will be explored to the fullest.
> 
> As per my own sentiments, idk what to say. Here in the United States, we have literal *countless* cases of state/local/federal brutality against civilians, many such incidents never get to see the light of day and rarely anything is truly done about it. -- If I'm understanding it correctly, the morality police severely hit a woman in the head over "public indecency laws" of which she later died from said wounds. Now people are up in arms over it (to be expected).
> 
> Iranian lawmakers need to have some sort of leeway when it comes to the morality police and their interactions with everyday Iranians. Some of these laws are just overly intrusive.


That's just 1 part of a dozen things people are angry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

Blue In Green said:


> hit a woman in the head over "public indecency laws" of which she later died from said wounds.



Ah, i read that she died from a heart attack. She got this heart attack, moved to a hospital and died in the hospital cause of that.


----------



## Stryker1982

Ich said:


> Ah, i read that she died from a heart attack. She got this heart attack, moved to a hospital and died in the hospital cause of that.


Not sure exactly, One says she was struck in the head, and another said she had a stroke due to mental stress (which could've also been caused by a hit to the head). Regardless, it calls into question why she was even detained in the first place, which was for bullshit charges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

zartosht said:


> Forget about the armenian border!
> 
> Let azerbademjan and toorkiye take it. It will cut Iranian trade to armenia, and give the turks what they could
> Never achieve in their entire ottoman history:
> 
> *Access to the caspian.*
> 
> This would also cut all Iranian leverage in trade. Whereby turkish trucks can bypass Iran and pay no fees
> 
> And after doing that and seeing Iran doing **** all because its too busy chasing down some sluts taking off their hijab infront of mobs.
> 
> They will then focus on Iranian aserbaijan. They will broadcastt heavy propaganda. Especially to villages with limited education and geopolitical knowledge.
> 
> Let them take that too. Then the zionist can continue their project of trying to balkanize Iran.
> 
> Iranian state security and inteligence should back off, and let the mob do whatever it wants. Especially insult great Iranian soldiers who literally gave his life for this land. Wtf is your problem with soleimani?



Only one with no honor and a twisted sense of Iranian nationalism would refer to his fellow female compatriots as sluts. But then again, ardent regime supporters are known for their classless behaviour and poor nationalistic pedigree. 

You can thank the state for fanatically using Soleimani as the face of its dictatorship. Don't be surprised then when even people in his hometown are tearing down his picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572694981256839169


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Surenas said:


> Only one with no honor and a twisted sense of Iranian nationalism would refer to his fellow female compatriots as sluts. But then again, ardent regime supporters are known for their classless behaviour and poor nationalistic pedigree.
> 
> You can thank the state for fanatically using Soleimani as the face of its dictatorship. Don't be surprised then when even people in his hometown are tearing down his picture.


He was not referring to her, he said in general and from the viewpoint of how gashte ershad thinks, not his own mind. I don't expect bad words or bad intention from this user.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572694981256839169


lol, just in time as expected. 

Well played. Well played.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Stryker1982 said:


> lol, just in time as expected.
> 
> Well played. Well played.


This way they either ask support from Russia or want to show others that they got green light from Russia. Ofcourse Iran should not care, if they want to close the border we should invade Nakhchivan, Syunik and Talysh region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> This way they either ask support from Russia or want to show others that they got green light from Russia. Ofcourse Iran should not care, if they want to close the border we should invade Nakhchivan, Syunik and Talysh region.


It would be easier to overthrow Pashinyan
He lacks popular support, except for a few "javgir" lovers of the West, who are less than half of the country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571509417383714822علی کریمی این مدت نشون داد که مردم دیگه از سرکوب نمی‌ترسن
امکان نداشت کسی حتی چهار سال پیش جرات چنین کارهایی رو داشته باشه
حتی اگه رئیس جمهور مملکت بود​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Surenas

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> This way they either ask support from Russia or want to show others that they got green light from Russia. Ofcourse Iran should not care, if they want to close the border we should invade Nakhchivan, Syunik and Talysh region.



The whole reason why we are in this situation is because Russia completely mismanaged the southern Caucasus theatre. It has sold out Armenia to Turkey and Azerbaijan, with the CSTO missing in action. No wonder Armenians are turning against Russia and cozying up to the West.

Russia is a dying power that is facing criseses all along its borders. Iran better take matters in own hands before facing a _fait accompli_ of Turkic ascendance on its entire northern border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> This way they either ask support from Russia or want to show others that they got green light from Russia. Ofcourse Iran should not care, if they want to close the border we should invade Nakhchivan, Syunik and Talysh region.


Ye mosh khar moghadas bebin chi kar kardan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Only in Armenia you can see protesters flying Iranian, American and European flags in front of the Russian embassy:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/armenia/comments/xk7lmh


----------



## QWECXZ

Shooting directly at protestors


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572718789288153088
البته صداش به نظر فشنگ جنگی نیست

Tehran at night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572714964225511424

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Man, it sucks for Iranians, especially for men who can't even control their women turning back to Zoroastrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Great Janjua said:


> Man, it sucks for Iranians, especially for men who can't even control their women turning back to Zoroastrians.


our origin is from the zoroastrians. natural.

Stick to India/ Pakistan mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

Great Janjua said:


> Man, it sucks for Iranians, especially for men who can't even control their women turning back to Zoroastrians.


That’s kind of sick thing to say about women my wife wears a hijab should I physically restrain her if she one day decides to wear it how she wants to our wives sisters and mothers are not our servants they’re to be protected at all times not taken from the streets in vans and we can only imagine what happened after

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Surenas said:


> Only in Armenia you can see protesters flying Iranian, American and European flags in front of the Russian embassy:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/armenia/comments/xk7lmh


How old is this clip?


----------



## Surenas

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> How old is this clip?



Yesterday.


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> Yesterday.


We liberate them, and then force them to wear hijab  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> Only in Armenia you can see protesters flying Iranian, American and European flags in front of the Russian embassy:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/armenia/comments/xk7lmh


Poor dumb bastard, they think the Americans will save them, not understanding that the events ongoing in the Caucasus is achieved and supported with the help of the USA, they fly American flag while America gives 500$ million a year to Azerbaijan. Of course Russia is useless.

They only have us, and look at us lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572712181908770817

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Surenas said:


> Yesterday.


Liberal-global puppet Pashiniyan is a threat to Iran and a disaster for Armenia. A military coup could change the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Liberal-global puppet Pashiniyan is a threat to Iran and a disaster for Armenia. A military coup could change the situation.


I don't understand how anyone can vote for someone who lost the war, and has also lost some more land in the Armenia proper. These Armenians can't even help themselves to think, and that is mostly because their media (foreign funded) has influenced them to self-destruct

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shadihassan28

Great Janjua said:


> Iranian girls are known to be White Pill getters alongside Afghans I was just letting you know the obvious when people from Iran land in Europe or western countries they turn into white pill chasers, essentially wannabe white people there was an Iranian girl in my college days who used to think she was Italian 🤦🏻‍♂️
> 
> Only the Iranian Mullahs can control such genetics.


Okay you still don’t make any sense to me but I’m going to leave it at that only thing I can say women shouldn’t be degraded in general verbally or physically

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Look at these fucking morons.

Liking the tweet from the country, helping another country that is raping and genociding them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572472303363162122
Really wondering about the average IQ at this point

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Great Janjua said:


> Iranian girls are known to be White Pill getters alongside Afghans I was just letting you know the obvious when people from Iran land in Europe or western countries they turn into white pill chasers, essentially wannabe white people there was an Iranian girl in my college days who used to think she was Italian 🤦🏻‍♂️
> 
> Only the Iranian Mullahs can control such genetics.


**** girls as well, know some of them


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Liberal-global puppet Pashiniyan is a threat to Iran and a disaster for Armenia. A military coup could change the situation.


We had a golden window of opportunity to do this when Armenians had attacked the parliament and the presidential palace after defeating in the Nagorno-Karabakh war. It's not too late now either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

I mean protesting for your rights is good but saying we don't want the Islamic Republic? Is beyond absurd maybe some Iranians can clarify.


----------



## Stryker1982

Great Janjua said:


> Iranian girl in my college days who used to think she was Italian


Petition to nuke Italy off the map, so we can stop hearing this shit from Iranian girls/boys.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> **** girls as well, know some of them


I know half of Iran as well 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Stryker1982

Great Janjua said:


> I mean protesting for your rights is good but saying we don't want the Islamic Republic? Is beyond absurd maybe some Iranians can clarify.


Not much to clarify, a large portion of the population do not like Islamic law in politics and general social rules, they want it gone, and they are not a small force in the country. Even more important than that, alot of this is due to government corruption, and past actions, bad politics and poor decisions internally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Stryker1982 said:


> Poor dumb bastard, they think the Americans will save them, not understanding that the events ongoing in the Caucasus is achieved and supported with the help of the USA, they fly American flag while America gives 500$ million a year to Azerbaijan. Of course Russia is useless.
> 
> They only have us, and look at us lol.



When your so-called Orthodox ally (Russia) doesn't lift a finger when your territory is under Azerbaijani attack, don't be surprised when Armenians turn their hopes to the Americans. By the way, Pelosi's visit was unprecedented and probably bolstered Armenia's position more than all these Russian soldiers stationed in Armenia. In addition, the Armenian lobby is strong in the US so they can pressure American politicians into supporting their cause.



Stryker1982 said:


> I don't understand how anyone can vote for someone who lost the war, and has also lost some more land in the Armenia proper. These Armenians can't even help themselves to think, and that is mostly because their media (foreign funded) has influenced them to self-destruct



Pashinyan came to power because the people were tired of the old political elite that excelled in corruption and negligence. And the war wasn't lost because of Pashinyan but because previous administrations before him failed to modernize the Armenian army. I'm not saying he is a great leader but he was dealt with extremely bad cards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Stryker1982 said:


> Petition to nuke Italy off the map, so we can stop hearing this shit from Iranian girls/boys.


It's not bad I mean I had a great Iranian friend as well in College a bit on the chubby side but overall a good guy he used to say Astagfirullah at every turn but some Iranians don't even remember their culture well at least here anyways kind of sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Great Janjua said:


> I mean protesting for your rights is good but saying we don't want the Islamic Republic? Is beyond absurd maybe some Iranians can clarify.


Okay I get what your getting at but instead of beating people and shooting them the Iranian officials should have had a real transparent investigation and guarantee 💯 they have have video inside those vans to keep track of “troublemakers”

I promise You if they had done that from the beginning and there wouldn’t be these protests


----------



## Great Janjua

shadihassan28 said:


> Okay I get what your getting at but instead of beating people and shooting them the Iranian officials should have had a real transparent investigation and guarantee 💯 they have have video inside those vans to keep track of “troublemakers”
> 
> I promise You if they had done that from the beginning and there wouldn’t be these protests


Well am not versed on what goes on inside those vans but in Pakistan, there are women's police who are given the responsibility of arresting female genders. Also to guarantee their safety.


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> Pashinyan came to power because the people were tired of the old political elite that excelled in corruption and negligance. And the war wasn't lost because of Pashinyan but because previous administrations before him failed to modernize the Armenian army. I'm not saying he is a great leader but he was dealt with extremely bad cards.


He also played bad cards, by taking an anti-Russia stance, he lost the support of Russia during the war.


Surenas said:


> When your so-called Orthodox ally (Russia) doesn't lift a finger when your territory is under Azerbaijani attack, don't be surprised when Armenians turn their hopes to the Americans. By the way, Pelosi's visit was unprecedented and probaly bolstered Armenia's position more than all those Russian soldiers stationed in Armenia. In addition, the Armenian lobby is strong in the US so they can pressure American politicians into supporting their case.


Pelosi's visit was interesting, I am not sure of the purpose, was it support? or convincing them to give up land to support the NATO backed Pan-turkic project designed to counter Russia, China and Iran in Central Asia and the Caspian. I am still up in the air on that. The Armenia lobby has influence, but I follow the actions and all the actions indicate military and financial support for Azerbaijan. Still on going

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Also


Great Janjua said:


> Well am not versed on what goes on inside those vans but in Pakistan, there are women's police who are given the responsibility of arresting female genders. Also to guarantee their safety.


The problem it was female religious police like here in America women police officers tend to be more aggressive and let’s be honest if this woman “disrespected” anyone they could have ended it quickly by telling her to fix her hijab instead of sending her to “reeducation center”


----------



## Surenas

Stryker1982 said:


> He also played bad cards, by taking an anti-Russia stance, he lost the support of Russia during the war.



I don't think he took an anti-Russia stance, but probably sensed Russian weakness and indifference, so he hedged his bets by moving closer to the West.

Armenia would be wise to turn away from Russia. You shouldn't forget that the Russians pressured Armenia for years to not import more Iranian gas, making them dependent on their own exports. 



Stryker1982 said:


> Pelosi's visit was interesting, I am not sure of the purpose, was it support? or convincing them to give up land to support the NATO backed Pan-turkic project designed to counter Russia, China and Iran in Central Asia and the Caspian. I am still up in the air on that. The Armenia lobby has influence, but I follow the actions and all the actions indicate military and financial support for Azerbaijan. Still on going



Pelosi clearly came to support Armenia. It is the only place where Iranian and American interests at the moment are clearly alligned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

shadihassan28 said:


> Also
> The problem it was female religious police like here in America women police officers tend to be more aggressive and let’s be honest if this woman “disrespected” anyone they could have ended it quickly by telling her to fix her hijab instead of sending her to “reeducation center”


What I have learnt over the years is Iran is a majority liberal nation but ruled by Shia extremists best model for Iran should be a democratically elected Gov but at least stick to your culture half of the Iranians are off their t*ts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Great Janjua said:


> half of the Iranians are off their t*ts


I am slightly disturbed by this K-pop phenomenon in Iran.


----------



## Great Janjua

Stryker1982 said:


> I am slightly disturbed by this K-pop phenomenon in Iran.


Well, you should be given the situation.


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> We had a golden window of opportunity to do this when Armenians had attacked the parliament and the presidential palace after defeating in the Nagorno-Karabakh war. It's not too late now either.


Lets just go to a hypothetical situation where theirs is a conflict at the border, that continues to escalate into something wider with Azerbaijan proper. 

I wonder even if you can explain to the Iranian people that their are serious reasons for it, and why it must be done, and whether or not people will even listen to the IR anymore. I don't mean a small amount of mashabi people, but getting the support from all the people overall.


----------



## Cthulhu

Stryker1982 said:


> I don't understand how anyone can vote for someone who lost the war, and has also lost some more land in the Armenia proper. These Armenians can't even help themselves to think, and that is mostly because their media (foreign funded) has influenced them to self-destruct


The Armenians are a bunch of wimps , They are still svcking his d!ck after he announced that he is going to do another capitulation a few days ago. Armenia needs to be invaded asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Great Janjua said:


> It's not bad I mean I had a great Iranian friend as well in College a bit on the chubby side but overall a good guy he used to say Astagfirullah at every turn but some Iranians don't even remember their culture well at least here anyways kind of sad.


One time I met this drunk Iranian guy at a party, he asked me where I was from and I said Pakistan, then he gave me a bro hug and said we gotta stick together. Never saw him again. Nice guy though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Stryker1982 said:


> Really wondering about the average IQ at this point


They are pissing on the Armenians faces and telling them it's raining, And some of these morons are taking it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

When unemployment rate is very high, especially 30%+ among the youth and inflation is very high 70%+ yoy then things like this act like gasoline for a fire of fustration.

Look at the crowds mostly young people 16-35. If you removed the women you would think it’s the Iraqi protests with how many crowds of young men there are. Guarantee most of them have low paying jobs or are unemployed with no hope for the future. When you have no hope you have nothing to lose.

The educated and the wealthy aren’t going to risk their future and livelihood in the streets to get hit by batons.

We know Iran is in no rush for a deal, but the West is in glee over these types of actions. Republicans will point and say maximum pressure works over time or that a politically destabilized iran is easier to contain than a reintegrated iran (probably true).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Lets just go to a hypothetical situation where theirs is a conflict at the border, that continues to escalate into something wider with Azerbaijan proper.
> 
> I wonder even if you can explain to the Iranian people that their are serious reasons for it, and why it must be done, and whether or not people will even listen to the IR anymore. I don't mean a small amount of mashabi people, but getting the support from all the people overall.


The majority of Iranians support intervention in the northwest of Iran. That's a different issue.
In fact, it's religious people that are less willing to intervene there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> The majority of Iranians support intervention in the northwest of Iran. That's a different issue.
> In fact, it's religious people that are less willing to intervene there.


I just realized how true that is. The mashahbi people, the idiots called it khake Islam. (Islamic Land). Well sir, that Islamic land is full of Israeli artillery and suicide drones. 

Just remembered that. 


Also. Bagheri just gave another warning during the military parade today.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572847806574112769
They seem intent on following through. Now wait for some ahmagh to do something again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Great Janjua said:


> Man, it sucks for Iranians, especially for men who can't even control their women turning back to Zoroastrians.


Say one who knew shit about zoroatarism. 


> The study of Iranian Apparel culture suggests that women at that time of history have been fully covered. The coating consists of a long, loose dress that has been pulled on the ground. Another shorter dress was also worn on the first long dress. And they also wore a rectangle headscarf too. Therefore, since the centre of Zarathustra mission had been Iran and their coverage of the veiled women were complete, there was no need to determine the quality of traditional dress of the time, and Zarathustra tried to deepen the internal hijab and the same clothing of that time was common.
> Veil in worship
> However, in the Zoroastrian scriptures there are some refers to hijab and chastity, and it has been emphasized that it is obligatory on every man and woman to cover their heads during worship. The "sub-Avesta" clearly states: "we all call your name and we all cover our head, and then we pray to God Ahura Mazda.
> Forbidding the foul look
> According to the Zoroastrian teachings a faithful Zoroastrian should not look at women in a foul away and even he should not communicate with such men. In the admonition of "Azarbad Marspand" the priest of priests says:
> "Do not accept foul looking guys to your deputy"


----------



## QWECXZ

بزرگترین شانس جمهوری اسلامی اینه که رضا پهلوی یه آدم بی‌عرضه و بدون کاریزما هست



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572673771420680192اگه راست باشه یعنی اوضاع جدی هست​


----------



## Ghostkiller

Are protest becoming bigger and bigger or just few hundreds of person?


----------



## Great Janjua

Hack-Hook said:


> Say one who knew shit about zoroatarism.


What

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> بزرگترین شانس جمهوری اسلامی اینه که رضا پهلوی یه آدم بی‌عرضه و بدون کاریزما هست
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572673771420680192اگه راست باشه یعنی اوضاع جدی هست​


ba gereftan faghat yek kalantari? na dadash, be jayi nemirese.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> ba gereftan faghat yek kalantari? na dadash, be jayi nemirese.


کشتار بالا می‌گیره بین مردم و نیروهای انتظامی اگه راست باشه​


----------



## OldTwilight

اینجا پر از عوامل لشکر سایبری سپاه هست برای همینه که فیلتر نشده



QWECXZ said:


> کشتار بالا می‌گیره بین مردم و نیروهای انتظامی اگه راست باشه​


چه انتظاری داری ؟ 
وقتی برای گران کردن بنزین دارند مثل سابق اول شایعه گران کردن بنزین و سوخت رو رواج می دهند ، و از اون سمت اعلان می کنند که به لبنان سوخت و بنزین رایگان می فرستند ؟ 
چه انتظاری داری وقتی الآن قیمت برنج توی ایران از هلند هم بالاتره و برنامه های مالیاتی جدیدی دارند در حالی که یک صدم هلند و اروپا هم مردم ایران امکانات و حقی ندارند ؟ 


حکومت عملا باور کرده مقدس هست و مردم هم « موالی » حکومت خود-عرب پندار اولاد پیغمبر و می تونه هر جوری که دلش می خواد با موالیش برخورد کنه .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

سپاه پاسداران با صدور بیانیه‌ای اعتراضات سراسری مردم ایران را «توطئه سازمان‌یافته دشمن علیه ارکان امنیت‌آفرین کشور» خواند و نیروی انتظامی را «ضامن اقتدار و امنیت کشور» دانست


hatman salami joon ino gofte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

OldTwilight said:


> اینجا پر از عوامل لشکر سایبری سپاه هست برای همینه که فیلتر نشده
> 
> 
> چه انتظاری داری ؟
> وقتی برای گران کردن بنزین دارند مثل سابق اول شایعه گران کردن بنزین و سوخت رو رواج می دهند ، و از اون سمت اعلان می کنند که به لبنان سوخت و بنزین رایگان می فرستند ؟
> چه انتظاری داری وقتی الآن قیمت برنج توی ایران از هلند هم بالاتره و برنامه های مالیاتی جدیدی دارند در حالی که یک صدم هلند و اروپا هم مردم ایران امکانات و حقی ندارند ؟
> 
> 
> حکومت عملا باور کرده مقدس هست و مردم هم « موالی » حکومت خود-عرب پندار اولاد پیغمبر و می تونه هر جوری که دلش می خواد با موالیش برخورد کنه .


برام جالب هست که تکرر رو به افزایش اعتراضات و گسترشش به شهرهای بیشتر نگرانشون نمی‌کنه

یک دوره‌ای بعد از ۱۸ تیر سال ۷۸ ده سال طول کشید تا دوباره اعتراض کنند مردم. تازه ۷۸ اعتراضات فقط دانشجویی بود
یعنی ده سال آرامش کامل بود تا اینکه ۸۸ اتفاق افتاد که بیشتر مربوط به قشر متوسط رو به بالای جامعه در بالاشهر و مرکز شهر تهران بود

الان نگاه کنی از سال ۹۶ تقریباً یکی دو سال یکبار اعتراض شده
سال ۹۶ اعتراضات به گرونی بود که سرکوب شد و تقریباً تا حدی سراسری بود و وابسته به قشر خاصی نبود
سال ۹۸ شورش سراسری شد عملاً و واقعاً سال ۹۸ دخالت بیگانه به خصوص عربستان و اسرائیل و آمریکا بود
دلیل عدم موفقیت سال ۹۸ این بود که مردم خیلی زود فهمیدن که این پروژه سوریه سازی ایران هست و همراهی نکردند
بعد از خوش شانسی رژیم آخر سال کرونا اومد و ۲ سال اوضاع آروم شد و مردم هیجانشون خوابید

اما باز دوباره ۱۴۰۱ با فشار مضاعف به مردم آوردن و الاغ بازی در آوردن بهانه اعتراضات مردمی رو کلید زدن
این سری هم واقعاً هیچ کسی خارج از ایران خط نداده و اعتراضات کاملاً خود جوش و کاملاً مردمی در همه ایران و از همه قشر هست
حتی کیش و قشم هم اعتراضات گسترده بوده. حتی قم و مشهد هم تظاهرات شدید بوده. از بچه ۱۵ ساله تو اعتراضات هست تا پیرمرد ۷۰ ساله

باید یادشون باشه که رژیم شاه هم با اعتراضات هر روز و پشت سر هم و یک دفعه‌ای نرفت
از سال ۵۴ اعتراضات کم کم شروع شد و تکرار اعتراضات بالا گرفت تا جایی که رسید به سال ۵۷ که تقریباً هر چند هفته و هر چنده ماه یکبار تظاهرات می‌شد
باید هر جوری شده حکومت خودش رو به مردم نزدیک کنه و خواسته‌های به حق مردم رو به رسمیت بشناسه
اینی که اگه به رسمیت بشناسیم بدتر می‌شه و اینها کس شعر هست. اگه به رسمیت نشناسه مثل شاه موقعی به گوه خوردن می‌افتن که دیگه دیر هست
ضمن اینکه رو در روی مردم ایستادن در نهایت چیزی جز سوریه شدن نداره
تهران و اصفهان و تبریز و اینها اسلحه نیست. سمت غرب کشور تو کردستان و تو جنوب غربی تو اهواز تا دلت بخواد اسلحه هست
اگه کار به کشتار رو در روی مردم ایستادن برسه کردستان و ایلام و خوزستان و اینها کار حتی به شورش مسلحانه می‌تونه بکشه و تو کشور دو دستگی شدید حتی بین نیروهای نظامی ایجاد می‌شه

ساده‌ترین راه کارش پایین کشیدن کس شعرهای افرادی مثل احمد خاتمی و علم الهدی هست. بعد هم انحلال گشت ارشاد
مشهدی که علم الهدی توش هست بیشترین سطح خشونت رو داشته. یه پلیس رو آتیش زدن. یه کلانتری رو تخریب کردند​


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> Lets just go to a hypothetical situation where theirs is a conflict at the border, that continues to escalate into something wider with Azerbaijan proper.
> 
> I wonder even if you can explain to the Iranian people that their are serious reasons for it, and why it must be done, and whether or not people will even listen to the IR anymore. I don't mean a small amount of mashabi people, but getting the support from all the people overall.


The 'people' on the streets are a vast minority. No need to make a mountain from a molehill. The vast majority will rally around this type of excursion. Regardless, it will be fraught with geo political complexities. Personally, I hope it doesn't get to that and I don't believe it will. Iran has a large and advanced toolset it can apply (which is probably being applied already) that may make war unnecessary. War, these days, is an anachronism anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Meanwhile where it matters most:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572604137526665216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

QWECXZ said:


> برام جالب هست که تکرر رو به افزایش اعتراضات و گسترشش به شهرهای بیشتر نگرانشون نمی‌کنه
> 
> یک دوره‌ای بعد از ۱۸ تیر سال ۷۸ ده سال طول کشید تا دوباره اعتراض کنند مردم. تازه ۷۸ اعتراضات فقط دانشجویی بود
> یعنی ده سال آرامش کامل بود تا اینکه ۸۸ اتفاق افتاد که بیشتر مربوط به قشر متوسط رو به بالای جامعه در بالاشهر و مرکز شهر تهران بود
> 
> الان نگاه کنی از سال ۹۶ تقریباً یکی دو سال یکبار اعتراض شده
> سال ۹۶ اعتراضات به گرونی بود که سرکوب شد و تقریباً تا حدی سراسری بود و وابسته به قشر خاصی نبود
> سال ۹۸ شورش سراسری شد عملاً و واقعاً سال ۹۸ دخالت بیگانه به خصوص عربستان و اسرائیل و آمریکا بود
> دلیل عدم موفقیت سال ۹۸ این بود که مردم خیلی زود فهمیدن که این پروژه سوریه سازی ایران هست و همراهی نکردند
> بعد از خوش شانسی رژیم آخر سال کرونا اومد و ۲ سال اوضاع آروم شد و مردم هیجانشون خوابید
> 
> اما باز دوباره ۱۴۰۱ با فشار مضاعف به مردم آوردن و الاغ بازی در آوردن بهانه اعتراضات مردمی رو کلید زدن
> این سری هم واقعاً هیچ کسی خارج از ایران خط نداده و اعتراضات کاملاً خود جوش و کاملاً مردمی در همه ایران و از همه قشر هست
> حتی کیش و قشم هم اعتراضات گسترده بوده. حتی قم و مشهد هم تظاهرات شدید بوده. از بچه ۱۵ ساله تو اعتراضات هست تا پیرمرد ۷۰ ساله
> 
> باید یادشون باشه که رژیم شاه هم با اعتراضات هر روز و پشت سر هم و یک دفعه‌ای نرفت
> از سال ۵۴ اعتراضات کم کم شروع شد و تکرار اعتراضات بالا گرفت تا جایی که رسید به سال ۵۷ که تقریباً هر چند هفته و هر چنده ماه یکبار تظاهرات می‌شد
> باید هر جوری شده حکومت خودش رو به مردم نزدیک کنه و خواسته‌های به حق مردم رو به رسمیت بشناسه
> اینی که اگه به رسمیت بشناسیم بدتر می‌شه و اینها کس شعر هست. اگه به رسمیت نشناسه مثل شاه موقعی به گوه خوردن می‌افتن که دیگه دیر هست
> ضمن اینکه رو در روی مردم ایستادن در نهایت چیزی جز سوریه شدن نداره
> تهران و اصفهان و تبریز و اینها اسلحه نیست. سمت غرب کشور تو کردستان و تو جنوب غربی تو اهواز تا دلت بخواد اسلحه هست
> اگه کار به کشتار رو در روی مردم ایستادن برسه کردستان و ایلام و خوزستان و اینها کار حتی به شورش مسلحانه می‌تونه بکشه و تو کشور دو دستگی شدید حتی بین نیروهای نظامی ایجاد می‌شه
> 
> ساده‌ترین راه کارش پایین کشیدن کس شعرهای افرادی مثل احمد خاتمی و علم الهدی هست. بعد هم انحلال گشت ارشاد
> مشهدی که علم الهدی توش هست بیشترین سطح خشونت رو داشته. یه پلیس رو آتیش زدن. یه کلانتری رو تخریب کردند​



خود مقدس پنداری ، خود عرب پنداری ، خود اولاد پیغمبر پنداری ( حق الهی حکومت برای خود ) 

1- با خود مقدس پنداری فکر می کنند هر چه می کننند درسته 
2- خودشون رو عرب می دونند ، بنابراین آمدن تا اینجا و یک مشت عجم رو غارت کنند و براشون وضع ایران و ایرانی ها مهم نیست
3- فکر می کنند اولاد پیغمبر هستند و این حکومت حق الهیشون هست 


از پیرمردهای 70 سال به بالا توقع تغییر نداشته باش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

OldTwilight said:


> خود مقدس پنداری ، خود عرب پنداری ، خود اولاد پیغمبر پنداری ( حق الهی حکومت برای خود )
> 
> 1- با خود مقدس پنداری فکر می کنند هر چه می کننند درسته
> 2- خودشون رو عرب می دونند ، بنابراین آمدن تا اینجا و یک مشت عجم رو غارت کنند و براشون وضع ایران و ایرانی ها مهم نیست
> 3- فکر می کنند اولاد پیغمبر هستند و این حکومت حق الهیشون هست
> 
> 
> از پیرمردهای 70 سال به بالا توقع تغییر نداشته باش


Khahareshoono.... Madareshoono....jadeshoono... Gooroohi, agar intori fekr mikonan rajebe Mellate bozorge Iran

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> بزرگترین شانس جمهوری اسلامی اینه که رضا پهلوی یه آدم بی‌عرضه و بدون کاریزما هست
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572673771420680192اگه راست باشه یعنی اوضاع جدی هست​



اینها ۱۶ سالند خیلی
ولشون میکنن



QWECXZ said:


> برام جالب هست که تکرر رو به افزایش اعتراضات و گسترشش به شهرهای بیشتر نگرانشون نمی‌کنه
> 
> یک دوره‌ای بعد از ۱۸ تیر سال ۷۸ ده سال طول کشید تا دوباره اعتراض کنند مردم. تازه ۷۸ اعتراضات فقط دانشجویی بود
> یعنی ده سال آرامش کامل بود تا اینکه ۸۸ اتفاق افتاد که بیشتر مربوط به قشر متوسط رو به بالای جامعه در بالاشهر و مرکز شهر تهران بود
> 
> الان نگاه کنی از سال ۹۶ تقریباً یکی دو سال یکبار اعتراض شده
> سال ۹۶ اعتراضات به گرونی بود که سرکوب شد و تقریباً تا حدی سراسری بود و وابسته به قشر خاصی نبود
> سال ۹۸ شورش سراسری شد عملاً و واقعاً سال ۹۸ دخالت بیگانه به خصوص عربستان و اسرائیل و آمریکا بود
> دلیل عدم موفقیت سال ۹۸ این بود که مردم خیلی زود فهمیدن که این پروژه سوریه سازی ایران هست و همراهی نکردند
> بعد از خوش شانسی رژیم آخر سال کرونا اومد و ۲ سال اوضاع آروم شد و مردم هیجانشون خوابید
> 
> اما باز دوباره ۱۴۰۱ با فشار مضاعف به مردم آوردن و الاغ بازی در آوردن بهانه اعتراضات مردمی رو کلید زدن
> این سری هم واقعاً هیچ کسی خارج از ایران خط نداده و اعتراضات کاملاً خود جوش و کاملاً مردمی در همه ایران و از همه قشر هست
> حتی کیش و قشم هم اعتراضات گسترده بوده. حتی قم و مشهد هم تظاهرات شدید بوده. از بچه ۱۵ ساله تو اعتراضات هست تا پیرمرد ۷۰ ساله
> 
> باید یادشون باشه که رژیم شاه هم با اعتراضات هر روز و پشت سر هم و یک دفعه‌ای نرفت
> از سال ۵۴ اعتراضات کم کم شروع شد و تکرار اعتراضات بالا گرفت تا جایی که رسید به سال ۵۷ که تقریباً هر چند هفته و هر چنده ماه یکبار تظاهرات می‌شد
> باید هر جوری شده حکومت خودش رو به مردم نزدیک کنه و خواسته‌های به حق مردم رو به رسمیت بشناسه
> اینی که اگه به رسمیت بشناسیم بدتر می‌شه و اینها کس شعر هست. اگه به رسمیت نشناسه مثل شاه موقعی به گوه خوردن می‌افتن که دیگه دیر هست
> ضمن اینکه رو در روی مردم ایستادن در نهایت چیزی جز سوریه شدن نداره
> تهران و اصفهان و تبریز و اینها اسلحه نیست. سمت غرب کشور تو کردستان و تو جنوب غربی تو اهواز تا دلت بخواد اسلحه هست
> اگه کار به کشتار رو در روی مردم ایستادن برسه کردستان و ایلام و خوزستان و اینها کار حتی به شورش مسلحانه می‌تونه بکشه و تو کشور دو دستگی شدید حتی بین نیروهای نظامی ایجاد می‌شه
> 
> ساده‌ترین راه کارش پایین کشیدن کس شعرهای افرادی مثل احمد خاتمی و علم الهدی هست. بعد هم انحلال گشت ارشاد
> مشهدی که علم الهدی توش هست بیشترین سطح خشونت رو داشته. یه پلیس رو آتیش زدن. یه کلانتری رو تخریب کردند​



میدونی چرا شل کردن

جای یک شوک ده ساله یه نیمچه اعتراض سالانه میگیرن و هسته ها شو جمع میکنن
راحتتره براشون

شوک ۸۸ چیز دیگری بود
بچه ۱۶ ساله چیز دیگری ه

اولینش مشهد دهه ۷۰ بود که هیچ ویدئو ازش نیس

بعد ۷۷
۸۸
۹۸


----------



## jauk

Haha! Nice!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572603158119194625


----------



## Surenas

jauk said:


> Meanwhile where it matters most:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572604137526665216



Talk is cheap.

And where it matters most is maintaining our social fabric and trust of our younger generations in their political leaders. The social contract between the people and the state is rapidly breaking down, with dire consequences for our nation if not healed in time.


----------



## jauk

When you see these from the Yemenis one can't help but think that the SA is being squeezed by the US to continue a meaningless fight for profit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572617051721670659

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> Talk is cheap.
> 
> And where it matters most is maintaining our social fabric and trust of our younger generations in their political leaders. The social contract between the people and the state is rapidly breaking down, with dire consequences for our nation if not healed in time.



Mullahs are separated but as you said Soleimani transcended the mullahs for average Iranians based on my visits to Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Ali karimi harf az artesh mizane. akhe agar artesh poshte mardom bood ke bigheyratane vay nemistad negah kone.

hatta artesh pakestan sharafesh az artesh iran bishtare ke chandin dahe hast ke arzesh-ha seculari ro dar pakestani hefz karde.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572900647493865472


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> استارتاپ های ایرانی داشتن کارشان را میکردن. قبول اونی که ازشان حمایت نکرد کاراشتباهی کرد ولی چرا مردم جبهه نصبت به اونها گرفتن. بخاطر عدم حمایت از اونها بود یا اینکه یک نفر کسب و کار مردم را فیلتر کرد و گفت بخاطر حمایت از استارتآپ های ایرانی این کار را کرده؟


به همون دلیلی که حمایت نکرد، به همون دلیل هم تمام سعیشون رو کردن تا قضیه صفر و صد بشه و مردم رو علیه نظام قرار بدن.

وقتی تلگرام یه سرویس بهتر ارائه کرد، مردم سریع از واتساپ کوچ کردن به تلگرام، غیر اینه؟ ضمن اینکه پلتفرم داخلی میتونه تضمین های خیلی بیشتری رو هم به تهیه کننده و هم به مصرف کننده بده، میتونن از حق مالکیت استفاده کنن، پس کسب و کار در مورد پلتفرم های خارجی چیزی جز بهانه نبوده و نیست



Hack-Hook said:


> زیاد به ماهواره ربطی نداره من از روزهای اول انقلاب که یادم میاد خانواده ما همیشه سر روسری با کمیته مشکل داشت. و ما ماهواره هم نداریم.
> بعد یک سوال مگر نتیجه مبارزه با ماهواره چی شد؟ غیر از این بود که یک کار برای قشر نصاب ایجاد کرد. صبح آنتنها جمع میشد بعد از ظهر ۲ تا نصاب می‌آمد و تمام آنتنهای کوچه را نصب می‌کرد.



تا قبل از اینترنت پر سرعت کاملا ربط داشت. به هر حال وقتی از 400 شبکه فارسی زبان، 70 تاش فقط دارن تبلیغ مد میکنن، این یعنی فرهنگ سازی. مسئله خانواده ای نیست که روسری نداشته، مسئله خانواده ای هست که مادرش چادر داشته و داره، بعد الان بچه خودش که پای همین ماهواره بزرگ شده میخواد لباسهای نیمه عریان داشته باشته، و این کارش هم از سر تقابل با دین و حکومت نیست

گفتم که مسئله برخورد با ماهواره نه برای ایجاد یه محدودیت صد درصدی، بلکه برای حفظ کردن قبحش بوده، وگرنه فکر میکنی جمع کردن نصاب ها و زنجیره تامینش چقدر کار داشت؟ خیلی خانواده ها بخاطر همین فرهنگ سازی ماهواره هاشون رو با گیرنده داخلی عوض کردن، حالا یکی میخواد بلافاصله دوباره نصبش کنه، به درک

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great




----------



## _Nabil_

hussain0216 said:


> Those Iranians 🤣🤣😂😂😂😂 sorry Persians


At this pace, if those troubles are persistent they will reach Ahwaz, Balochistan, Kurds, Azeri, .... The west, Israel, the Khaliji will be more than happy to finance, arm, adopt, a total civil uprising ....

With inside traitors and spies, Syrian scenario will be played again, where many generals defected and joined opposition.

there won't be any Iran, best scenario a Persia surrounded by closer enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Stupid *** protest ... crack down ... punishments .... years pass by .... Repeat 

Nothing is going to happen. These protestors are few and they have no foreign backing or any centralized leadership to cause any actual problem. IRI needs to make sure that no fire weapon is ever put into the hands of these youngsters. The green movement was dangerous because it was political and it had ideology, leadership, and foreign backing. Post that every protest we had is just local stupidity and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

drmeson said:


> Stupid *** protest ... crack down ... punishments .... years pass by .... Repeat
> 
> Nothing is going to happen. These protestors are few and they have no foreign backing or any centralized leadership to cause any actual problem. IRI needs to make sure that no fire weapon is ever put into the hands of these youngsters. The green movement was dangerous because it was political and it had ideology, leadership, and foreign backing. Post that every protest we had is just local stupidity and nothing else.



Much is happening, even if the protests won't succeed. Greater distrust of Iranians to the state; breaking down of the regime's legitimacy; bottled up anger and frustration that will continue to simmer in society to eventually erupt in various degrees of severity; fracturing of the social fabric with many minority groups feeling less connectiveness to the Iranian state/nation which enemies can take advantage of; etc.

Ask yourself, why is Iran by far the most infiltrated state, including a highly ideological and secretive organization like the IRGC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

hussain0216 said:


> Fake blonde hair



if we go by the numbers of Irano-nordoid pheno in the Iranic plateau, The people with light hairs, eyes, europoid skulls from the Iranian plateau (Iran, Azerbaijan, Eastern Anatolia, Afghanistan, Tajikistan) will exceed nordoid population in Scandinavia. 

*http://humanphenotypes.net/ProtoNordid.html*


----------



## QWECXZ

Surenas said:


> Much is happening, even if the protests don't succeed. Greater distrust of Iranians to the state; breaking down of the regime's legitimacy; cropped up anger and frustration that will continue to simmer in society to eventually erupt in various degrees of severity; fracturing of the social fabric with many minority groups feeling less connectiveness to the Iranian state/nation which enemies can take advantage of; etc.
> 
> Ask yourself, why is Iran by far the most infiltrated state, including a highly ideological and secretive organization like the IRGC.


These protests are in fact by far the most widespread protests that I have seen.
And I went to the Green movement protests as well. Except for the first 3 or 4 days, I would say that the current protests are larger and more widespread.

The Green movement was mostly in upper-middle class Tehran, Isfahan and Tabriz.
These protests have engaged many more cities and include a larger group of people from different ages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

drmeson said:


> Stupid *** protest ... crack down ... punishments .... years pass by .... Repeat
> 
> Nothing is going to happen. These protestors are few and they have no foreign backing or any centralized leadership to cause any actual problem. IRI needs to make sure that no fire weapon is ever put into the hands of these youngsters. The green movement was dangerous because it was political and it had ideology, leadership, and foreign backing. Post that every protest we had is just local stupidity and nothing else.


Yes, but me is always kind of paranoid and also look at the timing of what is happen together what happen around and international at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Surenas said:


> Much is happening, even if the protests don't succeed. Greater distrust of Iranians to the state; breaking down of the regime's legitimacy; cropped up anger and frustration that will continue to simmer in society to eventually erupt in various degrees of severity; fracturing of the social fabric with many minority groups feeling less connectiveness to the Iranian state/nation which enemies can take advantage of; etc.
> 
> Ask yourself, why is Iran by far the most infiltrated state, including a highly ideological and secretive organization like the IRGC.



a hardcore govt is sitting tightly in power for 4 decades despite facing wars, insurgencies, and regional conflicts and have always won every single one of these so I dont think Iran is "infiltrated". The enemy we face is just too powerful with a limitless amount of $$ and tech, literally, we are facing what USSR faced for decades. Despite all this have we faced anything serious? look at countries around us, they have been fractured, defeated, bombed, bankrupted, govts toppled but \nothing happened to us. You people need to wake up and see the reality that 300 frustrated youngsters are not going to topple the government. US faced the worst BLM protests over the years, does this change the status of US as a superpower?

The Iranian government will change ... a bit ... with the death of Supreme Leader, I am more concerned about that because that will present the real opportunity for the enemy to crawl in and make allies within the political system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

drmeson said:


> a hardcore govt is sitting tightly in power for 4 decades despite facing wars, insurgencies, and regional conflicts and have always won every single one of these so I dont think Iran is "infiltrated". The enemy we face is just too powerful with a limitless amount of $$ and tech, literally, we are facing what USSR faced for decades. Despite all this have we faced anything serious? look at countries around us, they have been fractured, defeated, bombed, bankrupted, govts toppled but \nothing happened to us. You people need to wake up and see the reality that 300 frustrated youngsters are not going to topple the government. US faced the worst BLM protests over the years, does this change the status of US as a superpower?
> 
> The Iranian government will change ... a bit ... with the death of Supreme Leader, I am more concerned about that because that will present the real opportunity for the enemy to crawl in and make allies within the political system.


What about the 8 year war?
It caused us trillion dollars of economic damage.
And even the ongoing sanctions. They have a huge impact on the lives of Iranians.

300 frustrated youngers? lol
I like how detached from reality you guys are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

QWECXZ said:


> 300 frustrated youngers?



*sexually



QWECXZ said:


> What about the 8 year war?



so which country of the two is still standing with the same government and which country has become a crippled hell hole with autonomous regions and a fractured population? 

You refuse to see the broader politics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

drmeson said:


> *sexually
> 
> so which country of the two is still standing with the same government and which country has become a crippled hell hole with autonomous regions and a fractured population?
> 
> You refuse to see the broader politics


I like how all your insults eventually are of sexual nature, which shows who really is sexually frustrated.

Do you want to take credit for the fall of Saddam? Because the US overthrew Saddam's regime, not Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

drmeson said:


> a hardcore govt is sitting tightly in power for 4 decades despite facing wars, insurgencies, and regional conflicts and have always won every single one of these so I dont think Iran is "infiltrated". The enemy we face is just too powerful with a limitless amount of $$ and tech, literally, we are facing what USSR faced for decades. Despite all this have we faced anything serious? look at countries around us, they have been fractured, defeated, bombed, bankrupted, govts toppled but \nothing happened to us. You people need to wake up and see the reality that 300 frustrated youngsters are not going to topple the government. US faced the worst BLM protests over the years, does this change the status of US as a superpower?
> 
> The Iranian government will change ... a bit ... with the death of Supreme Leader, I am more concerned about that because that will present the real opportunity for the enemy to crawl in and make allies within the political system.



A hardcore government that is relying on brute force to suppress any dissent and alternative perspectives on Iran's political system is not one of stability. It's a false sense of social order propelled by goons with batons, using scare-tactics (including jailing, torturing and mudering) to prevent your own people from channeling their frustration and defending their human rights.

Those people on the streets bravely resisting death squads of the dictorial regime may be a minority, but you can bet that a majority of Iranians are sympathizing with their cause and can identify with their frustrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> Much is happening, even if the protests won't succeed. Greater distrust of Iranians to the state; breaking down of the regime's legitimacy; bottled up anger and frustration that will continue to simmer in society to eventually erupt in various degrees of severity; fracturing of the social fabric with many minority groups feeling less connectiveness to the Iranian state/nation which enemies can take advantage of; etc.
> 
> Ask yourself, why is Iran by far the most infiltrated state, including a highly ideological and secretive organization like the IRGC.



Can you back “most infiltrated state” with evidence?


----------



## mohsen

Dariush the Great said:


> سپاه پاسداران با صدور بیانیه‌ای اعتراضات سراسری مردم ایران را «توطئه سازمان‌یافته دشمن علیه ارکان امنیت‌آفرین کشور» خواند و نیروی انتظامی را «ضامن اقتدار و امنیت کشور» دانست
> 
> 
> hatman salami joon ino gofte


ببینم سوزش زیاد بود اصل بیانیه رو بگی؟

سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در واکنش به هجمه‌های معاندین علیه فراجا بیانیه‌ای صادر و *از هوشمندی ملت ایران در عدم همراهی با توطئه سازمان‌یافته دشمن قدردانی کرد*.



دلتون رو به همین هزار نفر اوباشی که توی شهر 8 ملیونی جمع میشن خوش کنید
طبق نظریه مریم جونتون کار رژیم تمومه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Can you back “most infiltrated state” with evidence?


یعنی بعد از این همه ترور بالاترین رده‌های نظام مثل فخری‌زاده که تو خود ایران ترور شدن هنوز نفهمیدی؟
بعد از خرابکاری تو استراتژیک‌ترین و سری‌ترین مراکز امنیتی و نظامی هنوز نفهمیدی؟

حالا شاید بیشترین نباشه، اما دشمن تا مغز استخوون نفوذ کرده
این حملات هکری که دیروز به ایران شد فکر می‌کنی بدون نفوذ داخلی امکان پذیر هست؟
فکر می‌کنی دشمن چطوری دیوار آتش رو دور می‌زنه؟

نفوذ که راحت وجود داره. اسناد هسته‌ای ایران رو که اسرائیل دزدید با باد هوا که ندزدید
خود دولت روحانی سمبل نفوذ دشمن بود​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> یعنی بعد از این همه ترور بالاترین رده‌های نظام مثل فخری‌زاده که تو خود ایران ترور شدن هنوز نفهمیدی؟
> بعد از خرابکاری تو استراتژیک‌ترین و سری‌ترین مراکز امنیتی و نظامی هنوز نفهمیدی؟
> 
> حالا شاید بیشترین نباشه، اما دشمن تا مغز استخوون نفوذ کرده​



وزیر اسراییل هم جاسوس در اومد

کشورهای زیادی خود رییس جمهور جاسوس بوده

ایران هدف سوم ناتو ه و این کم چیزی نیست
هدف سوم ایم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> وزیر اسراییل هم جاسوس در اومد
> 
> کشورهای زیادی خود رییس جمهور جاسوس بوده
> 
> ایران هدف سوم ناتو ه و این کم چیزی نیست
> هدف سوم ایم


من اصلاً کاری به اینکه هدف چندم فلان جا هست کاری ندارم
بحث من این هست که نفوذ کاملاً واقعی هست

حالا شاید بیشترین نباشه. اما تو کشورهایی که هم اندازه و اهمیت ایران هستند جز اونهایی هستیم که دشمن شدید نفوذ داره
وقتی کسی تو ایران کاره‌ای هست و تمام خانواده‌اش خارج از ایران هستند یعنی طرف باید مراقب منافع کشوری که خانواده‌اش توش هستند باشه

می‌شه مثلاً تو سیاست‌مدار باشی و زن و بچه‌ات یه کشور دیگه باشن و علیه اون کشور فعالیت کنی و همچنان زن و بچه‌ات خوش و خندون اون جا بمونند؟​


----------



## drmeson

QWECXZ said:


> I like how all your insults eventually are of sexual nature, which shows who really is sexually frustrated.



I grew up in a liberal fascist western country with local values, married for 9 years (2 children) so no thanks but nice try. 

And btw I know the **** addiction problem in Iran quite well so let's just say I inherently know most of these "angry-at-government youth". I wonder how many even know what happened to that girl and are just agitators projecting their anger. 

Government should deploy as many Armed Basij as they can to suppress these protests. These people have problems with the government? they should work hard and leave it like how the diaspora left before them, otherwise stop complaining. 



QWECXZ said:


> Do you want to take credit for the fall of Saddam? Because the US overthrew Saddam's regime, not Iran.



I would take credit for Iran not getting bombed like a bitch like how Iraq, Afghanistan, and Pakistan received American gifts of air strikes and governments toppled for years. All share borders with us. Let alone that, something like Syria, Yemen, Libya, Egypt, Tunis did not happen to us either. Even turkey got a coup attempt, did something similar happen to us? no ... so yes credit where its due, be fair. You are starting to sound like anti IRI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

drmeson said:


> I grew up in a liberal fascist western country with local values, married for 9 years (2 children) so no thanks but nice try.
> 
> And btw I know the **** addiction problem in Iran quite well so let's just say I inherently know most of these "angry-at-government youth". I wonder how many even know what happened to that girl and are just agitators projecting their anger.
> 
> Government should deploy as many Armed Basij as they can to suppress these protests. These people have problems with the government? they should work hard and leave it like how the diaspora left before them, otherwise stop complaining.


I like how all, like 100%, of the cyber personnel of the regime claim they've been born in a "liberal fascist western" country. LOL
It reminds me of those LA residents that all of them had to leave Iran because their lives were in danger and the regime wanted to kill them. ROFL It's text book at this point.

So, you just said that you grew up in a country other than Iran and you live in Russia at the moment. How do you know what Iranian youth want when you haven't been here for such a long time?

They did. Have you watched how people have beaten the police and the anti-riot forces?
Syria also deployed many anti-riot and armed forces. It ended up in a civil war.
You can't rule by brute force forever.



drmeson said:


> I would take credit for Iran not getting bombed like a bitch like how Iraq, Afghanistan, and Pakistan received American gifts of air strikes and governments toppled for years. All share borders with us. Let alone that, something like Syria, Yemen, Libya, Egypt, Tunis did not happen to us either. Even turkey got a coup attempt, did something similar happen to us? no ... so yes credit where its due, be fair. You are starting to sound like anti IRI.


Yeah, because Iran and Afghanistan are really in the same league.
As for Iraq, Saddam also ruled by brute force until he found himself alone when the US attacked. That seems similar to the approach you are suggesting here.
Iraq fell in only 3 weeks because Iraqis were fed up with Saddam.
The Pakistani Army needs to be cleaned of US stooges, just like what Erdogan did to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من اصلاً کاری به اینکه هدف چندم فلان جا هست کاری ندارم
> بحث من این هست که نفوذ کاملاً واقعی هست
> 
> حالا شاید بیشترین نباشه. اما تو کشورهایی که هم اندازه و اهمیت ایران هستند جز اونهایی هستیم که دشمن شدید نفوذ داره
> وقتی کسی تو ایران کاره‌ای هست و تمام خانواده‌اش خارج از ایران هستند یعنی طرف باید مراقب منافع کشوری که خانواده‌اش توش هستند باشه
> 
> می‌شه مثلاً تو سیاست‌مدار باشی و زن و بچه‌ات یه کشور دیگه باشن و علیه اون کشور فعالیت کنی و همچنان زن و بچه‌ات خوش و خندون اون جا بمونند؟​



این حرفت رو قبول دارم
————————————————-
@Great Janjua

You had these complaints about Iranian girls being westernized. I give the Iranian girl thumbs up to progress and thrive in science and beauty. I am glad 🙂

Guess how many reputable rich Indians I have seen who want to marry a Persian girl. Many.


----------



## drmeson

Surenas said:


> A hardcore government that is relying on brute force to suppress any dissent and alternative perspectives on Iran's political system is not one of stability. It's a false sense of social order propelled by goons with batons, using scare-tactics (including jailing, torturing and mudering) to prevent your own people from channeling their frustration and defending their human rights.



If you are addressing me personally then I have no stake in this as I live outside Iran and I have no plans of going back. My concern is the opening of cracks in the society in name of social justice. Remember what happened in Syria, there were political sentiments against the government for years, dare I say legitimate ones, the enemy saw that crack as an opportunity and got in caches of weapons, and foreign terrorists. A peaceful liberal society turned into a hell hole of insurgency, civil war that torn up the country. Did Syrian protestors ask for Nusra and ISIS? did they ask for FSA? Or turkey bombing their borders? no they asked for legitimate rights but their demand was used by the enemy. We have FAR LARGER enemy than Syria had. I am afraid same can happen to Iran no matter how legitimate the concerns and protests are. This is why I said before that intelligence should make sure that no firearms are smuggled in the hands of these protestors. The moment protests turn bloody with bullets spraying from both sides, the cracks will be used for state-level fracture, and trust me we have our fault lines. Read our not so distant history in NW and NE of Iran and you will understand how brutal campaigns kept the country together otherwise many times it just fractured into autonomous regions. By sheer political luck we had Soviet backed Mahabad and Azeri republics back. Those fault lines are still there and our enemies will love to exploit them if they see the cracks opening. 

So far they have not but for how long ?



Surenas said:


> Those people on the streets bravely resisting death squads of the dictorial regime may be a minority, but you can bet that a majority of Iranians are sympathizing with their cause and can identify with their frustrations.



Yes, they do, and they will be used by the enemy to destroy Iran. Theocratic regimes are brutal and people living inside them have two choices, if they disagree with policies they should work towards leaving the country, you can love it from distance. Roughly 70% of members here are diaspora Iranians including me. Or accept the theocratic govt but forget causing problems on the street in hopes that your "demands" will be met.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

drmeson said:


> If you are addressing me personally then I have no stake in this as I live outside Iran and I have no plans of going back. My concern is the opening of cracks in the society in name of social justice. Remember what happened in Syria, there were political sentiments against the government for years, dare I say legitimate ones, the enemy saw that crack as an opportunity and got in caches of weapons, and foreign terrorists. A peaceful liberal society turned into a hell hole of insurgency, civil war that torn up the country. Did Syrian protestors ask for Nusra and ISIS? did they ask for FSA? Or turkey bombing their borders? no they asked for legitimate rights but their demand was used by the enemy. We have FAR LARGER enemy than Syria had. I am afraid same can happen to Iran no matter how legitimate the concerns and protests are. This is why I said before that intelligence should make sure that no firearms are smuggled in the hands of these protestors. The moment protests turn bloody with bullets spraying from both sides, the cracks will be used for state-level fracture, and trust me we have our fault lines. Read our not so distant history in NW and NE of Iran and you will understand how brutal campaigns kept the country together otherwise many times it just fractured into autonomous regions. By sheer political luck we had Soviet backed Mahabad and Azeri republics back. Those fault lines are still there and our enemies will love to exploit them if they see the cracks opening.
> 
> So far they have not but for how long ?


And the solution by the government is to do no reforms and just beat the problems down forever (which won't work), and will inevitably lead to the point we don't want to go.



drmeson said:


> Yes, they do, and they will be used by the enemy to destroy Iran. Theocratic regimes are brutal and people living inside them have two choices, if they disagree with policies they should work towards leaving the country, you can love it from distance. Roughly 70% of members here are diaspora Iranians including me. Or accept the theocratic govt but forget causing problems on the street in hopes that your "demands" will be met.


By virtue of being a highly corrupt and incompetent government, they provide all this ammunition to the foreign influencers to do "sarbaz sazi" or recruit soldiers from the population for anti-gov causes.


----------



## drmeson

Stryker1982 said:


> And the solution by the government is to do no reforms and just beat the problems down forever (which won't work), and will inevitably lead to the point we don't want to go.
> 
> 
> By virtue of being a highly corrupt and incompetent government, they provide all this ammunition to the foreign influencers to do "sarbaz sazi" or recruit soldiers from the population for anti-gov causes.



As long as dinosaur-age Akhoonds are alive and in power this won't happen. People have been attacking me since IMF for using this word but it's reality. These people usually have little understanding of the world outside their religious views which is why they would not change. They are partially responsible for stretching the war, they botched up Iran's security by weakening the regular branches, they messed up our nuclear program in 90s. No matter how many protests happen, nothing will change in Iran. Which is why to me, the make-or-break point for Iran will be the moment of appointment of the next Supreme Leader of Iran. The regional enemies will see it as an opportunity to find fault lines which is what concerns me the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## QWECXZ

drmeson said:


> As long as dinosaur-age Akhoonds are alive and in power this won't happen. People have been attacking me since IMF for using this word but it's reality. These people usually have little understanding of the world outside their religious views which is why they would not change. No matter how many protests happen, nothing will change in Iran. Which is why to me, the make-or-break point for Iran will be the moment of appointment of the next Supreme Leader of Iran. The regional enemies will see it as an opportunity.


Good to know your stance on the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

mohsen said:


> ببینم سوزش زیاد بود اصل بیانیه رو بگی؟
> 
> سپاه پاسداران انقلاب اسلامی در واکنش به هجمه‌های معاندین علیه فراجا بیانیه‌ای صادر و *از هوشمندی ملت ایران در عدم همراهی با توطئه سازمان‌یافته دشمن قدردانی کرد*.
> 
> 
> 
> دلتون رو به همین هزار نفر اوباشی که توی شهر 8 ملیونی جمع میشن خوش کنید
> طبق نظریه مریم جونتون کار رژیم تمومه


bebin. ridam too oon jumhoriye eslamitoon va be harchi ke iman darid.

mage to hamooni naboodi ke gofti kuroshe bozorg vojoodiat nadashte o fake boode? 

behtare ke too ignore bezaramet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572965934909775876

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

The parade done today was much worse than the Yemeni one which was not only directed better, but more entertaining. Despite the fact that Iran is obviously stronger

As usually, poor performance and quality in the civilian media centers of the country. Eating billions in budget but operating like that have $10,000 with 480p cameras.

No wonder they lost the ability to influence of the youth in the media sphere. They are moft khors, that eat up budget

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> The parade done today was much worse than the Yemeni one which was not only directed better, but more entertaining. Despite the fact that Iran is obviously stronger
> 
> As usually, poor performance and quality in the civilian media centers of the country. Eating billions in budget but operating like that have $10,000 with 480p cameras.
> 
> No wonder they lost the ability to influence of the youth in the media sphere. They are moft khors, that eat up budget


budget for organizing the parade was probably stolen. salami joon was hungry for more salami.


----------



## Stryker1982

drmeson said:


> As long as dinosaur-age Akhoonds are alive and in power this won't happen. People have been attacking me since IMF for using this word but it's reality. These people usually have little understanding of the world outside their religious views which is why they would not change. They are partially responsible for stretching the war, they botched up Iran's security by weakening the regular branches, they messed up our nuclear program in 90s. No matter how many protests happen, nothing will change in Iran. Which is why to me, the make-or-break point for Iran will be the moment of appointment of the next Supreme Leader of Iran. The regional enemies will see it as an opportunity to find fault lines which is what concerns me the most.


What used to be a taboo talking point is now the norm. What used to be immense respect for Akhoonds, has now become hate from the middle and younger generation.

They are only viewed in the country as the source of all ills, eating up government budget and giving nothing in return, and influencing incompetently sectors of society and industry that are very complex. I guarantee you the reason for the poor foresight in the Caucuses was directly influenced by Akhoonds that were fooled by Aliyev into thinking they are Shia society therefore present no threat to Iran.

I bet the lack of response against Baku for hosting teams designed to enter Iran and kill scientists, or Israeli UAVs was cause of these same people. What can be expected when the Supreme Leader himself says "Khake of Islam".

Buddy take a look at their weapons lol. They are using Israeli motors, and artillery, Israeli Harops, and Isreali ammunition, including small arms. This is land of Zion. Even Turkey probably doesn't have as much influence as Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> I like how all, like 100%, of the cyber personnel of the regime claim they've been born in a "liberal fascist western" country. LOL
> It reminds me of those LA residents that all of them had to leave Iran because their lives were in danger and the regime wanted to kill them. ROFL It's text book at this point.
> 
> So, you just said that you grew up in a country other than Iran and you live in Russia at the moment. How do you know what Iranian youth want when you haven't been here for such a long time?
> 
> They did. Have you watched how people have beaten the police and the anti-riot forces?
> Syria also deployed many anti-riot and armed forces. It ended up in a civil war.
> You can't rule by brute force forever.
> 
> 
> Yeah, because Iran and Afghanistan are really in the same league.
> As for Iraq, Saddam also ruled by brute force until he found himself alone when the US attacked. That seems similar to the approach you are suggesting here.
> Iraq fell in only 3 weeks because Iraqis were fed up with Saddam.
> The Pakistani Army needs to be cleaned of US stooges, just like what Erdogan did to Turkey.


Most of these pro mullah supporters here are very suspicious. One is a foreign mercenary with a IR passport, the other lives in anguilla (lol), another lives in the ''sinful'' UK. Another is a womanbeater hezbollahi
from some cyber base somewhere in Iran and then another one lives in putinland. I mean, we got the most actual representation on what the youth of Iran wants from these guys, right?

Total joke and out of touch with reality.


----------



## Shawnee

Obama and teenager riots of US when cops killed Freddie and etc.






I am not sure if you feel the Baltimore society well.

Stark similarities with some issues in Iran.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Most of these pro mullah supporters here are very suspicious. One is a foreign mercenary with a IR passport, the other lives in anguilla (lol), another lives in the ''sinful'' UK. Another is a womanbeater hezbollahi
> from some cyber base somewhere in Iran and then another one lives in putinland. I mean, we got the most actual representation on what the youth of Iran wants from these guys, right?
> 
> Total joke and out of touch with reality.


چیزی که برای من خیلی عجیب هست اینه که یه سری‌ها بر عکس اینی که می‌گن می‌خوان کشور مثل سوریه نشه راهکارهایی که ارائه می‌دن دقیقاً برای همون مسیر هست

تا یه حدی‌اش قطعاً از سر دلسوزی می‌تونه باشه. خود من هم فکر نمی‌کنم که با این تظاهرات یک دفعه مثلاً‌ انقلاب بشه و یهو همه چیز تغییر کنه و اینها
اما در اینی که این تظاهرات کاملاً خودجوش و مردمی و در تقریباً همه شهرهای بزرگ ایران هست هم شکی نیست
وقتی قم و مشهد و تبریز که شهرهای مذهبی هستند چند روز هست نا آروم هستند یعنی اینکه تظاهرات بنیه مردمی داره
دیگه تو قم که نمی‌تونی بگی جدایی خواهان یا مزدوران عربستان و اسرائیل و اینها اومدن بیرون که. یا مشهد همینطور
اینها شهرهایی هستند که پایتخت فرهنگی ایدئولوژی جمهوری اسلامی هستند
بعد اینی که فکر کنی می‌شه یک چنین مسئله‌ای رو که افکار عمومی رو تا حدی هیجانی و ناراحت کرده که علی کریمی و مهران مدیری مستقیماً میان بیانیه می‌دن براش رو فقط با سرکوب بپوشونی یا باید واقعاً عضو سپاه سایبری باشی یا چشمت رو به روی واقعیت بسته باشی و از واقعیت خودت رو جدا کرده باشی
ممکنه یه سری از این‌ها چون سال‌ها ایران نبودن متوجه واقعیت‌های امروز جامعه ایران نباشند​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> I like how all, like 100%, of the cyber personnel of the regime claim they've been born in a "liberal fascist western" country. LOL
> It reminds me of those LA residents that all of them had to leave Iran because their lives were in danger and the regime wanted to kill them. ROFL It's text book at this point.
> 
> So, you just said that you grew up in a country other than Iran and you live in Russia at the moment. How do you know what Iranian youth want when you haven't been here for such a long time?
> 
> They did. Have you watched how people have beaten the police and the anti-riot forces?
> Syria also deployed many anti-riot and armed forces. It ended up in a civil war.
> You can't rule by brute force forever.
> 
> 
> Yeah, because Iran and Afghanistan are really in the same league.
> As for Iraq, Saddam also ruled by brute force until he found himself alone when the US attacked. That seems similar to the approach you are suggesting here.
> Iraq fell in only 3 weeks because Iraqis were fed up with Saddam.
> The Pakistani Army needs to be cleaned of US stooges, just like what Erdogan did to Turkey.



Mullah have been very chill with riots in the past three years.

They let it run free a few days, recognize the leaders, mark some people, then shut it down.

Unlike 1388 when it was almost a revolution. Things were shaky back then.



QWECXZ said:


> چیزی که برای من خیلی عجیب هست اینه که یه سری‌ها بر عکس اینی که می‌گن می‌خوان کشور مثل سوریه نشه راهکارهایی که ارائه می‌دن دقیقاً برای همون مسیر هست
> 
> تا یه حدی‌اش قطعاً از سر دلسوزی می‌تونه باشه. خود من هم فکر نمی‌کنم که با این تظاهرات یک دفعه مثلاً‌ انقلاب بشه و یهو همه چیز تغییر کنه و اینها
> اما در اینی که این تظاهرات کاملاً خودجوش و مردمی و در تقریباً همه شهرهای بزرگ ایران هست هم شکی نیست
> وقتی قم و مشهد و تبریز که شهرهای مذهبی هستند چند روز هست نا آروم هستند یعنی اینکه تظاهرات بنیه مردمی داره
> دیگه تو قم که نمی‌تونی بگی جدایی خواهان یا مزدوران عربستان و اسرائیل و اینها اومدن بیرون که. یا مشهد همینطور
> اینها شهرهایی هستند که پایتخت فرهنگی ایدئولوژی جمهوری اسلامی هستند
> بعد اینی که فکر کنی می‌شه یک چنین مسئله‌ای رو که افکار عمومی رو تا حدی هیجانی و ناراحت کرده که علی کریمی و مهران مدیری مستقیماً میان بیانیه می‌دن براش رو فقط با سرکوب بپوشونی یا باید واقعاً عضو سپاه سایبری باشی یا چشمت رو به روی واقعیت بسته باشی و از واقعیت خودت رو جدا کرده باشی
> ممکنه یه سری از این‌ها چون سال‌ها ایران نبودن متوجه واقعیت‌های امروز جامعه ایران نباشند​



همونطور که آستین کوتاه و ویدیو و شطرنج عادی شد و دختر سپاهی پلنگ شد حجاب هم میره

انقلاب اول هم خطا بود چه رسد به دوم


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Mullah have been very chill with riots in the past three years.
> 
> They let it run free a few days, recognize the leaders, mark some people, then shut it down.
> 
> Unlike 1388 when it was almost a revolution. Things were shaky back then.


خدایی‌اش سال ۹۸ که اصلاً چیل نبودن
تو جنوب کشور در حد جنگ داخلی پیش رفت
البته من خودم طرفدار سرکوب شورش ۹۸ بودم چون از خارج خط گرفته بودن واقعاً
سر همین داستان هم اون زمان کلی از دوستان و اطرافیان و اینها فحش خوردم که تو رو حکومت شست‌و‌شو مغزی داده و بسیجی شدی و اینها
اما این سری نمی‌شه چشم رو به روی حقیقت بست که تظاهرات بدون برنامه‌ریزی قبلی یهو منفجر شد

سال ۹۸ ترامپ و عربستان و اسرائیل داشتان مدت‌ها کار می‌کردند تا با اولین بهانه استارت شورش رو بزنند که بنزین شد بهانه‌اش
کل کمپین فشار حداکثری ترامپ برای شورش سال ۹۸ طراحی شده بود و می‌خواستند تکرار بشه که کرونا جلوی تکرارش رو گرفت
اما این سری حتی اگه یک ساعت قبل از مرگ مهسا امینی می‌گفتی قرار هست به خاطر حجاب تظاهرات بشه تو کل ایران بهت می‌خندن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خدایی‌اش سال ۹۸ که اصلاً چیل نبودن
> تو جنوب کشور در حد جنگ داخلی پیش رفت
> البته من خودم طرفدار سرکوب شورش ۹۸ بودم چون از خارج خط گرفته بودن واقعاً
> سر همین داستان هم اون زمان کلی از دوستان و اطرافیان و اینها فحش خوردم که تو رو حکومت شست‌و‌شو مغزی داده و بسیجی شدی و اینها
> اما این سری نمی‌شه چشم رو به روی حقیقت بست که تظاهرات بدون برنامه‌ریزی قبلی یهو منفجر شد
> 
> سال ۹۸ ترامپ و عربستان و اسرائیل داشتان مدت‌ها کار می‌کردند تا با اولین بهانه استارت شورش رو بزنند که بنزین شد بهانه‌اش
> کل کمپین فشار حداکثری ترامپ برای شورش سال ۹۸ طراحی شده بود و می‌خواستند تکرار بشه که کرونا جلوی تکرارش رو گرفت
> اما این سری حتی اگه یک ساعت قبل از مرگ مهسا امینی می‌گفتی قرار هست به خاطر حجاب تظاهرات بشه تو کل ایران بهت می‌خندن​



قبول

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Mullah have been very chill with riots in the past three years.
> 
> They let it run free a few days, recognize the leaders, mark some people, then shut it down.


Evidence seems to indicate the opposite, it has not been as chill as in previous years from both people and government. 

Bandar Mahshahr was practically in a state of armed conflict down there. When they were saying they took out machine guns to mow down civilians there, was actually a gun battle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Happy to see that Iranian pride is still alive and rejecting these Arab worshippers that are now ruling the country ..But I am also realistic and know well that this current system of governing Iran by religion will not change overtime. you have to change the system within the systems otherwise these mullahs will not hesitate to turn Iran into a wasteland...I was in Tehran 42 years ago and saw with my own eyes...no one was asking for this kind of government ..no one was asking for women to be wrapped in black bags in the name of Islam or revolution..no one was asking for our language to become Arabic...these Akhonds better take note...Iranians want to be Iranian..they want respect for their history not some fu*king alien tradition imposed on us..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Happy to see that Iranian pride is still alive and rejecting these Arab worshippers that are now ruling the country ..But I am also realistic and know well that this current system of governing Iran by religion will not change overtime. you have to change the system within the systems otherwise these mullahs will not hesitate to turn Iran into a wasteland...I was in Tehran 42 years ago and saw with my own eyes...no one was asking for this kind of government ..no one was asking for women to be wrapped in black bags in the name of Islam or revolution..no one was asking for our language to become Arabic...these Akhonds better take note...Iranians want to be Iranian..they want respect for their history not some fu*king alien tradition imposed on us..


آریوبرزن جان سکوت شما تو این بحث واقعاً جایز نیست
@Raghfarm007 همینطور اون یکی دوستمون
به عنوان کسانی که اوایل انقلاب هم بودن و دیدن نظرتون خیلی مهم هست
هر دو فرد میانه‌رویی هستید که کمتر درگیر مباحث سیاسی می‌شید و بیشتر روی رشد علمی ایران تمرکز کردید
پیشرفت علمی در کشور هرگز نمی‌تونه جایگزین جای خالی پیشرفت فرهنگی و اجتماعی باشه که می‌خوان جلوش با زور بایستند
تو بحث مشارکت کنید تا جو از دو قطبی بودن و تحریف کردن گذشته انقلاب در بیاد​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Well, ISI believes , it should use iron-fist against their subjects which are non-arab mawalis .... so they won't back down ...

I participated in martyr Soleimani funeral in Tehran in 2019 , how could ISI aliens so much people against themselves in span of 3 years ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> آریوبرزن جان سکوت شما تو این بحث واقعاً جایز نیست
> @Raghfarm007 همینطور اون یکی دوستمون
> به عنوان کسانی که اوایل انقلاب هم بودن و دیدن نظرتون خیلی مهم هست
> هر دو فرد میانه‌رویی هستید که کمتر درگیر مباحث سیاسی می‌شید و بیشتر روی رشد علمی ایران تمرکز کردید
> پیشرفت علمی در کشور هرگز نمی‌تونه جایگزین جای خالی پیشرفت فرهنگی و اجتماعی باشه که می‌خوان جلوش با زور بایستند
> تو بحث مشارکت کنید تا جو از دو قطبی بودن و تحریف کردن گذشته انقلاب در بیاد​


My views have been echoed by many users and all I can add is a historical eyewitness account . It pains me that we have reached a point that many patriotic and also Islamic people that participated in the revolution have been side stepped by a bunch of arrogant self serving elite that are now so blind to acknowledge that a large segment of Iranians are not happy . The simplest demand of freedom to choose what a person wears is now become nation's no1 demand..that is ridiculous how low they have brought our dignity..I can assure you that it is not why 60 million people came on streets 42 years ago but that is where we are.
My advice change the system within the system..we have too many enemies for a second revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

aryobarzan said:


> My views have been echoed by many users and all I can add is a historical eyewitness account . It pains me that we have reached a point that many patriotic and also Islamic people that participated in the revolution have been side stepped by a bunch of arrogant self serving elite that are now so blind to acknowledge that a large segment of Iranians are not happy . The simplest demand of freedom to choose what a *person wears is now become nation's no1 demand*..that is ridiculous how low they have brought our dignity..I can assure you that is not why 60 million people came on streets 42 years ago but that is where we are.
> My advice change the system within the system..we have too many enemies for a second revolution.



This was their plan ... to divert people attention about fundamental problems and sacking of Iran and stealing Iran wealth , destroying Iran environments ...

I suspect their ultimate plane is to divide to smaller countries ...


----------



## Raghfarm007

QWECXZ said:


> آریوبرزن جان سکوت شما تو این بحث واقعاً جایز نیست
> @Raghfarm007 همینطور اون یکی دوستمون
> به عنوان کسانی که اوایل انقلاب هم بودن و دیدن نظرتون خیلی مهم هست
> هر دو فرد میانه‌رویی هستید که کمتر درگیر مباحث سیاسی می‌شید و بیشتر روی رشد علمی ایران تمرکز کردید
> پیشرفت علمی در کشور هرگز نمی‌تونه جایگزین جای خالی پیشرفت فرهنگی و اجتماعی باشه که می‌خوان جلوش با زور بایستند
> تو بحث مشارکت کنید تا جو از دو قطبی بودن و تحریف کردن گذشته انقلاب در بیاد​



My position is that I am upset at the whole sitution.... with the Khar mazhabis and the Nofoozis for starting this whole situation, and allowing for the weakening of the country. I believe that head covering should not be mandatory and is only giving the anti Iran groups more ammunition to attack Iran with. 
In situations like this, I believe it is important to cool down and think rationally, and the situation right now does not allow for rational thinking as everyone is angree. So I prefare to stay quiet.

At any rate, I think many issues have become conflated, like offical corruption, economical weakness, empty promisses by the politicians and social and economic inequalities, laws not applying equally to people......

I can forsee that the moral police may get watered down significantly after this and go away permanently, but the power structure will not change. Nore do I believe that there is any alternative to the current Regime that is better for Iran, and will be less corrupt and more free. Az Mast Keh Bar Mast. 
On the contrary, however bad the current system is, I believe anyone else that comes can only be worse for Iran....the enemies of Iran will not allow for a united Iran to exist anymore.
I also think that the power structure could have come down much harder on people.... but have chosen not to.... this tells me that they are confident.

Anyhow, we must wait to see what the outcome will be, before rational judgement can be passed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Raghfarm007 said:


> My position is that I am upset at the whole sitution.... with the Khar mazhabis and the Nofoozis for starting this whole situation, and allowing for the weakening of the country. I believe that head covering should not be mandatory and is only giving the anti Iran groups more ammunition to attack Iran with.
> In situations like this, I believe it is important to cool down and think rationally, and the situation right now does not allow for rational thinking as everyone is angree. So I prefare to stay quiet.
> 
> At any rate, I think many issues have become conflated, like offical corruption, economical weakness, empty promisses by the politicians and social and economic inequalities, laws not applying equally to people......
> 
> I can forsee that the moral police may get watered down significantly after this and go away permanently, but the power structure will not change. Nore do I believe that there is any alternative to the current Regime that is better for Iran, and will be less corrupt and more free. Az Mast Keh Bar Mast.
> On the contrary, however bad the current system is, I believe anyone else that comes can only be worse for Iran....the enemies of Iran will not allow for a united Iran to exist anymore.
> I also think that the power structure could have come down much harder on people.... but have chosen not to.... this tells me that they are confident.
> 
> Anyhow, we must wait to see what the outcome will be, before rational judgement can be passed.


With all respect but that is typical mullah argument. What do you mean there is no better alternative? The mullah want you to believe that our nation and its existance is tied with them. It is typical sneaky mullah lizard talk and should be rejected by any sane Iranian.

IR just exists 4 decades. Iran as an effective nation state has been around for almost 3000 years. Many incompetent governments like IR came and gone but at the end the people prevailed and they will prevail again.

At this stage, even if they put dog crap as head of state instead of Khamenei and all the IR thugs the dog crap would do a much better job. At least the crap will not oppress the people.

You want to fight with the US and Israel, go ahead, Iranian people will even support you against external enemies. But the moment you fight with your own people, that is the time we have to reconsider your legitimacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

We survived Alexander. Survived proto-IRI Arab Muslim invaders. Survived the Mongol hordes. Survived the Turkic invaders. Survived the British.

But we won't survive the demise of the Islamic Republic.

Poor Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Maybe with the death of Khameini, there will gonna be a competition for power between Raisi and the son of Khameini or anyone else? Because I think there will gonna be competition exactly like when Lenin died and there was a political war between Staline and Trotsky. So if there is no a real leader after Khameini maybe it is the beginning of the fall of IR like exactly URSS with Gorbachev Yeltsin? Just asking. There is a strong leader like Khomeini and Khameini to be the next supreme leader of Iran or no?


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> With all respect but that is typical mullah argument. What do you mean there is no better alternative? The mullah want you to believe that our nation and its existance is tied with them. It is typical sneaky mullah lizard talk and should be rejected by any sane Iranian.
> 
> IR just exists 4 decades. Iran as an effective nation state has been around for almost 3000 years. Many incompetent governments like IR came and gone but at the end the people prevailed and they will prevail again.
> 
> At this stage, even if they put dog crap as head of state instead of Khamenei and all the IR thugs the dog crap would do a much better job. At least the crap will not oppress the people.
> 
> You want to fight with the US and Israel, go ahead, Iranian people will even support you against external enemies. But the moment you fight with your own people, that is the time we have to reconsider your legitimacy.


I'm starting to believe that Khamenei is perhaps terminally sick.

He had prostate cancer, although his surgery was successful, but there's always the chance that it would return.
At 83, there's no doubt that he's no longer sharp like his prime years.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Ghostkiller said:


> Maybe with the death of Khameini, there will gonna be a competition for power between Raisi and the son of Khameini or anyone else? Because I think there will gonna be competition exactly like when Lenin died and there was a political war between Staline and Trotsky. So if there is no a real leader after Khameini maybe it is the beginning of the fall of IR like exactly URSS with Gorbachev Yeltsin? Just asking. There is a strong leader like Khomeini and Khameini to be the next supreme leader of Iran or no?


None of the current mullahs or any IR politician has the charisma of Khomeini or Khamenei of the 80's. IR after Khameneis death will be even more of a corrupt maffia government.

That is why it is important for the people to come together and put forward a plan towards replacing the mullah with a true independent authority that works for its people.


----------



## QWECXZ

Ghostkiller said:


> Maybe with the death of Khameini, there will gonna be a competition for power between Raisi and the son of Khameini or anyone else? Because I think there will gonna be competition exactly like when Lenin died and there was a political war between Staline and Trotsky. So if there is no a real leader after Khameini maybe it is the beginning of the fall of IR like exactly URSS with Gorbachev Yeltsin? Just asking. There is a strong leader like Khomeini and Khameini to be the next supreme leader of Iran or no?


Not anybody that I know of.
Raeesi is nowhere as charismatic and clever as Khamenei.
Khamenei's son, Mojtaba, is not very well-known by the people.
All we know about him are rumors that you can find in social media.
But there's no doubt that he completely lacks popular support.
In fact, if Mojtaba is elected as the next Supreme Leader, there's an extremely high chance that we'll see a revolution or at least a coup by the powerful elements of the current regime because then the Islamic Republic will be in no way different from a monarchy. I don't think even the authorities themselves see him as a future candidate.
And there's a rumor that Khamenei has banned his sons from going after politics, but I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Dariush the Great said:


> None of the current mullahs or any IR politician has the charisma of Khomeini or Khamenei of the 80's. IR after Khameneis death will be even more of a corrupt maffia government.
> 
> That is why it is important for the people to come together and put forward a plan towards replacing the mullah with a true independent authority that works for its people.


If it is true, then it would be your shot to do it. I don't see any other possibility for you.
"in war, the way is to avoid what is strong, and strike at what is weak.” - Sun Tzu 
“Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake.” Napoleon.

I hope the best for you and for Iran. May Allah set Iran in the right path.



QWECXZ said:


> Not anybody that I know of.
> Raeesi is nowhere as charismatic and clever as Khamenei.
> Khamenei's son, Mojtaba, is not very well-known by the people.
> All we know about him are rumors that you can find in social media.
> But there's no doubt that he completely lacks popular support.
> In fact, if Mojtaba is elected as the next Supreme Leader, there's an extremely high chance that we'll see a revolution or at least a coup by the powerful elements of the current regime because then the Islamic Republic will be in no way different from a monarchy. I don't think even the authorities themselves see him as a future candidate.
> And there's a rumor that Khamenei has banned his sons from going after politics, but I don't know if it's true or not.


Then it would a game of thrones for the IRGC

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> I'm starting to believe that Khamenei is perhaps terminally sick.
> 
> He had prostate cancer, although his surgery was successful, but there's always the chance that it would return.
> At 83, there's no doubt that he's no longer sharp like his prime years.


Obviously his decision making and sanity has much more declined compared to 2 or 3 decades ago. Do you think a 83 year old person spends more time sleeping and putting his brain to rest or busy almost 24 hours a day towards resolving people's problems?

Do you think Jannati, that holds great power, with almost 100 years old has any sanity left? It is a total joke. 

Of course, death of every human is in the hands of god, but let's say Khamenei will reach 95, or even 100. That is in 17 years. The time will approach fast. 

We have to set up a plan to deal with the situation after the death of ahriman.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Obviously his decision making and sanity has much more declined compared to 2 or 3 decades ago. Do you think a 83 year old person spends more time sleeping and putting his brain to rest or busy almost 24 hours a day towards resolving people's problems?
> 
> Do you think Jannati, that holds great power, with almost 100 years old has any sanity left? It is a total joke.
> 
> Of course, death of every human is in the hands of god, but let's say Khamenei will reach 95, or even 100. That is in 17 years. The time will approach fast.
> 
> We have to set up a plan to deal with the situation after the death of ahriman.


Jannati, poor guy is a national-level joke.

I wouldn't really call Khamenei the Ahriman. 
I don't believe that a single person could change a country for the better or worse.
He was a bright cleric in his prime years.
When you look at the people that were involved in the regime that came after the 1979 uprising, he was possibly the best choice among them. He was charismatic, he was open-minded (by the standards of the Mullahs in Hoze Elmieh) and he was charismatic and politically educated.

I think only Rafsanjani came close to Khamenei's level of intelligence.


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Jannati, poor guy is a national-level joke.
> 
> I wouldn't really call Khamenei the Ahriman.
> I don't believe that a single person could change a country for the better or worse.
> He was a bright cleric in his prime years.
> When you look at the people that were involved in the regime that came after the 1979 uprising, he was possibly the best choice among them. He was charismatic, he was open-minded (by the standards of the Mullahs in Hoze Elmieh) and he was charismatic and politically educated.
> 
> I think only Rafsanjani came close to Khamenei's level of intelligence.


As commander in chief Khamenei personally assigns commanders of Gasht ershad and gives them greenlight for operations. Do you think murder of journalists, protesters, women etc are not brought to the attention of Khamenei? Even if he did not order it directly, he, as the commander in chief of all the armed forces should be sacked and prosecuted for letting these things happen under his watch. The worse thing is, he takes no action after thousands of such reports. But let's not fool ourselves, Khamenei not only turns a blind eye, he encourages these violent actions against the people directly.

The 80's and 90's are gone, we fought Iraq and the Western world and Khamenei did OK for a cleric at that time. It is time to vacate the throne and give it back to the people.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Surenas said:


> Blame the Islamic Republic for this possible reality.


But not CIA or Mossad spending HUGE resources to inflitrate Iran? you forgot the 700 banks these "protesters' destroyed the last time on CIA orders so as to shut down Iran economically.

War is compromise and sacrifice, period, and Iran is a war country with a war mindset - most of you wil lose your Iran the moment you let the ill-meaning foreigners in- they already did it once, that was what caused the Islamic revolution.

if Iranians "change" their system violently, they will become another Pakistan- US picked and controlled president, and Iranians wont be able to change it for decades probably.


Buut also, some Iranians might not realize the progress Iran has made till now until they lose it all...humans are not that smart u know.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

But aren't you afraid that IRGC can intervened and turn it into civil war?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> As commander in chief Khamenei personally assigns commanders of Gasht ershad and gives them greenlight for operations. Do you think murder of journalists, protesters, women etc are not brought to the attention of Khamenei? Even if he did not order it directly, he, as the commander in chief of all the armed forces should be sacked and prosecuted for letting these things happen under his watch. The worse thing is, he takes no action after thousands of such reports. But let's not fool ourselves, Khamenei not only turns a blind eye, he encourages these violent actions against the people directly.
> 
> The 80's and 90's are gone, we fought Iraq and the Western world and Khamenei did OK for a cleric at that time. It is time to vacate the throne and give it back to the people.


I don't think Khamenei interferes in that kind of stuff. The head of the police in Tehran is probably elected by his indirect decision, I don't think he gets directly involved in non-important roles like Gasht-e Ershad.
But I do blame him for excessive use of violence against unarmed protestors.
If it was indeed him that appeared in public a few days ago, I really expected him to talk about the death of Mahsa Amini.
He completely ignored the issue. A wrong move.



Ghostkiller said:


> But aren't you afraid that IRGC can intervened and turn it into civil war?


Intervene in what?
I don't think anybody is afraid of a civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> I don't think Khamenei interferes in that kind of stuff. The head of the police in Tehran is probably elected by his indirect decision, I don't think he gets directly involved in non-important roles like Gasht-e Ershad.


All the heads of Police, Judiciary, national tv, army, irgc and many other government bodies are directly appointed by Khamenei himself.








Supreme Leader of Iran - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> All the heads of Police, Judiciary, national tv, army, irgc and many other government bodies are directly appointed by Khamenei himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Leader of Iran - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Head of the Police? Sure. Gasht-e Ershad? I don't think so.


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Head of the Police? Sure. Gasht-e Ershad? I don't think so.


I am not sure under which government body the gasht ershad falls. I suspect it is the interior ministry. I am not completely sure if Khamenei micromanages all the executives but the fact that these killing are happening again and again show that he is perfectly Okay with it or even worse, does not care.


----------



## Ghostkiller

I heard that Anonymous attacked Iran is it true?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Dariush the Great said:


> What a successful regime. After 4+ decades it is the cause of rioting and dissatisfaction. What happened to their islamic utopia?


good govts can face protests, so protests alone done prove a govt isnt succesful. Governance is imperfect, and biased citizens love to ignore all factors at play.



Ghostkiller said:


> But aren't you afraid that IRGC can intervened and turn it into civil war?


civil or sectarian? Cuz you Egyptians genocided your Copts last time you had a "revolution".. just sayin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

adversary seperates the weak from the strong. 

The fairweather from the hardcore. 

This thread is a good look into western echo chambers. Lots of expat Iranians are acting like raging twitter bots you see . Getting completely emotional beyond comprehension, feeding off each others outrage and anger, and soon turning into a mindless mob.

Humans are herd animals. exactly like sheep.

Alot of people seem to like Iran when it makes them proud, such as military / geopolitical achievements. But completely throw Iran under the bus as soon as the slight thing goes wrong and become mindless zombies..

when that arab iranian lunatic beheaded his wife? topple the governemtn and burn everything down

lessening subsidies on fuel to make cost 5 cents a litre (2 or 3rd cheapest on earth) government robbing them blind, and stealing all the profits.. .When you go to fill your car, the government should be standing there to give you money. Even then some will complain its not enough...

detained woman dies on camera by falling over on her own and hitting her head? While there is the possibility that a female cop might have roughed her up was the main cause of her collapsing. IT doesnt matter that this is a rare 1 off event, not state sanctioned and condemned by the state and in the process of being investigated.... Screw that, burn it all down, topple the government and burn the Iranian flag, and tear off war heros pictures..


You people absolutely make me sick. You are not IRanians, but fearweather cheerleaders. 

I will lastly leave it with a quote from an IRGC man i talked to /knew. he literally laughed and scoffed at these pathetic teenage hooligans. He said when Iran was under all out invasion, had nothing but a weak government, an army with questionable loyalty/ no access to anything. and our MEK opponets were armed with RPGs in the street. We cleansed all of that, you think we cant handle a couple of javgeer jegheles>"

really pathetic @Surenas please change your username. If your that weak willed that you throw soleimani under the bus so easily, you dont deserve to have the name of legendary Iranian soldiers. You would have been one of the spies who would inform alexanders army of takht jamshids weakpoints in exchange for money/status

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

QWECXZ said:


> I don't think anybody is afraid of a civil war.


Everybody should be afraid of a civil War, unless crazy or sold out....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

zartosht said:


> adversary seperates the weak from the strong.
> 
> The fairweather from the hardcore.
> 
> This thread is a good look into western echo chambers. Lots of expat Iranians are acting like raging twitter bots you see . Getting completely emotional beyond comprehension, feeding off each others outrage and anger, and soon turning into a mindless mob.
> 
> Humans are herd animals. exactly like sheep.
> 
> Alot of people seem to like Iran when it makes them proud, such as military / geopolitical achievements. But completely throw Iran under the bus as soon as the slight thing goes wrong and become mindless zombies..
> 
> when that arab iranian lunatic beheaded his wife? topple the governemtn and burn everything down
> 
> lessening subsidies on fuel to make cost 5 cents a litre (2 or 3rd cheapest on earth) government robbing them blind, and stealing all the profits.. .When you go to fill your car, the government should be standing there to give you money. Even then some will complain its not enough...
> 
> detained woman dies on camera by falling over on her own and hitting her head? While there is the possibility that a female cop might have roughed her up was the main cause of her collapsing. IT doesnt matter that this is a rare 1 off event, not state sanctioned and condemned by the state and in the process of being investigated.... Screw that, burn it all down, topple the government and burn the Iranian flag, and tear off war heros pictures..
> 
> You people absolutely make me sick. You are not IRanians, but fearweather cheerleaders.
> 
> I will lastly leave it with a quote from an IRGC man i talked to /knew. he literally laughed and scoffed at these pathetic teenage hooligans. He said when Iran was under all out invasion, had nothing but a weak government, an army with questionable loyalty/ no access to anything. and our MEK opponets were armed with RPGs in the street. We cleansed all of that, you think we cant handle a couple of javgeer jegheles>"
> 
> really pathetic @Surenas please change your username. If your that weak willed that you throw soleimani under the bus so easily, you dont deserve to have the name of legendary Iranian soldiers. You would have been one of the spies who would inform alexanders army of takht jamshids weakpoints in exchange for money/status



I don't care about Soleimani anymore. My entire family is full with members who served in the Iran-Iraq War, some of them injured or killed. And with me millions of other Iranians. The idea that the Soleimani, while deserving praise for his role in the defense of Iran, should be above criticism as the face of Iran's dictatorship and questionable role in quelling peaceful protests in Iran back in 1999 is ridicilous. I don't attach more value to Soleimani than to any other brave Iranian who served to defend Iran, with even many of them now having turned against the Islamic Republic and its anti-Iranian policies.

Nothing more laughable than a so-called zartosht fanatically defending the brutal dictatorship called Islamic Republic which tramples on the human rights of his fellow compatriots.

Our women have more honor and balls to stand up for their rights than a coward like you who gets turned on because of drones and missiles all the while his fellow countrymen are suffering from opression.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## jauk

_Nabil_ said:


> At this pace, if those troubles are persistent they will reach Ahwaz, Balochistan, Kurds, Azeri, .... The west, Israel, the Khaliji will be more than happy to finance, arm, adopt, a total civil uprising ....
> 
> With inside traitors and spies, Syrian scenario will be played again, where many generals defected and joined opposition.
> 
> there won't be any Iran, best scenario a Persia surrounded by closer enemies.


I disagree. Iran is not some civil-war bound banana republic. These riots are just another days work. They will be gone soon and the instigators will be processed after. The IRI is dealing with this brilliantly.



Dariush the Great said:


> As commander in chief Khamenei personally assigns commanders of Gasht ershad and gives them greenlight for operations. Do you think murder of journalists, protesters, women etc are not brought to the attention of Khamenei? Even if he did not order it directly, he, as the commander in chief of all the armed forces should be sacked and prosecuted for letting these things happen under his watch. The worse thing is, he takes no action after thousands of such reports. But let's not fool ourselves, Khamenei not only turns a blind eye, he encourages these violent actions against the people directly.
> 
> The 80's and 90's are gone, we fought Iraq and the Western world and Khamenei did OK for a cleric at that time. It is time to vacate the throne and give it back to the people.


It's making stuff up as it goes....awesome watching it squirm in the sty when the mud is fresh. 😆

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

_Nabil_ said:


> Everybody should be afraid of a civil War, unless crazy or sold out....


The chance of a strong earthquake hitting Tehran and destroying the capital is at least a million times more likely than a civil war. Unless you suffer from severe drug dependent paranoia, like you might do, you shouldn't be afraid of it.

Of all the ways that Iran can fall apart, a civil war is the last.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

Thing is, a total departure from theocratic government will be a double-edged sword for Iran itself. Iran today is safe surrounded by buffer zones created by allied Shia areas around us. At the time of revolution the biggest threat came from Baathists in Iraq, over the time Shia and Kurdish political strategy made sure that the threat got neutralized. We would have got a Qatari/Turkish/Saudi installed government in Syria attacking our created Iraqi Shiite government had we not got a militant ally in Iraqi Shias, Alawites and Hezbollah. Why is KSA not retaliating against Iran? We have given them an eternal hell called Shiite Houthis in Yemen. There is a buffer zone in Afghanistan too in form of the Northern Alliance which includes Persian speaking Tajiks and Shia Afghan groups. So if we just re-brand our government as a secular democracy these groups will become headless and be taken out one by one by our regional enemies. We will become another benign middle eastern country with oil and debt. Will we be safe after this or our current enemies will come for us smelling blood ? Akhoonds have mastered this buffer area strategy. Authors like Vali Nasr, Afshin Molavi give them credit for keeping Iran safe in the most dire times in the region. Imagine at one time there was Civil war in Afghanistan, Syria, Iraq, Yemen, KSA was getting Ballistic missiles on its head, Turkey was fighting PKK, Israel was fighting wars with Hezbollah, Hamas .... yet we were safe and sound. So credit must be given where its due. They have also done some very good things, they did not let the Iranian military loose its edge in the region. STEM Education kept improving to the point that Iranian ranking in R&D boosted massively, industry kept growing too though not at the expected pace. Diplomatic relations with friends, and deterrent threatening behavior towards enemies across PG and in NW was maintained too.

Akhoonds failed to evolve with time though. They made some mistakes that Iranian nation had to suffer through. Starting from the beginning, they elongated the war which could have ended in 1982 and save lives of Iranian soldiers, why the madness, the human wave attacks? Mad clowns like Saddam are bound to fail so why Iranian nation was forced to suffer post 82. They made Israel an enemy for the sake of Palestinians that not even Arabian countries of Levant or PG support, they hate us for being "Iranians" and "Shias" so why waste decades of our nation building up a hostility with a distant nation that we had no actual quarrel with. Although one can argue that the support Iran gained in non-Iranian nations to implement its proxy buffer policy was a result of Iranian hostility towards Israel so trust of the middle eastern masses shifted towards Iran. Still IMO its a failed twisted strategy. Iran could have instead built massive economic, industrial, hydrocarbon, and defense partnerships with Russia, Japan, Korea, China, EU, Brazil, and India. Look how the Russian federation waited for years post-USSR to recover and establish energy leverages, that if the west sanctions Russia they lose the gas, if they dont they lose the war against Russia. Iran could have implemented the same policy by first focusing on creating dependent markets for its oil and gas to create leverage over rising powers industrial powers making them dependent upon Iranian oil including western ones in EU. We could have then looked into projecting power but theocratic leaders are not visionaries. They were more interested in Hijabs and Hamas firing pipes at Israel. I am not angry at them, they performed good but they should have performed better. They had trust of the nation.

I see total chaos after the death of SL, there will be political piss contests that enemies of Iran will try to exploit to max. Islamic Iran knows no other leader than Khomeini or Khamenei. The void will be big which won't be filled by anyone easily and may even lead to the collapse of theocratic style government. What happens then will be the collapse of the regional buffer zones we created, next step our own territorial integrity will be challenged from NW. Hence the transition must be smooth and as nonchaotic as possible. IRGC will need to play its role as the guardian of the revolution. They had a perfect leader too but he is gone now and we ironically have no leader in Iran post SL that can rally the nation. When I see these protestors I see this future of Iran where these street riots will become a norm and there won't be leadership to tackle it. Enemies have not so far invested heavily in these cracks but they will once the SL and his trusted structure will be gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> I disagree. Iran is not some civil-war bound banana republic. These riots are just another days work. They will be gone soon and the instigators will be processed after. The IRI is dealing with this brilliantly.


Right now these riots are not very large to be honest, with a depth of a few hundred people at most but spread wide across the country. Makes it seem bigger than it really is.

As for actually being a threat to the Islamic Republic, chances are very very low without more people simply speaking. You don't get revolution by burning police cars and trash bins in the street, you have to take objectives, airports, police stations, government centers, non of which has been done and will even be possible since they are probably guarded. 

In the revolution of 79" their was actual plan, and objective completion step by step, which is not seen today

This feel more like a "week of rage" rather than an actually tangible ability to do revolution, sort of like a BLM riot. Also chances of civil war is very low. I don't anticipate it of lasting unless more people join in which can have a snow ball effect.

I still believe, they need to make some serious changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

drmeson said:


> Thing is, a total departure from theocratic government will be a double-edged sword for Iran itself. Iran today is safe surrounded by buffer zones created by allied Shia areas around us. At the time of revolution the biggest threat came from Baathists in Iraq, over the time Shia and Kurdish political strategy made sure that the threat got neutralized. We would have got a Qatari/Turkish/Saudi installed government in Syria attacking our created Iraqi Shiite government had we not got a militant ally in Iraqi Shias, Alawites and Hezbollah. Why is KSA not retaliating against Iran? We have given them an eternal hell called Shiite Houthis in Yemen. There is a buffer zone in Afghanistan too in form of the Northern Alliance which includes Persian speaking Tajiks and Shia Afghan groups. So if we just re-brand our government as a secular democracy these groups will become headless and be taken out one by one by our regional enemies. We will become another benign middle eastern country with oil and debt. Will we be safe after this or our current enemies will come for us smelling blood ? Akhoonds have mastered this buffer area strategy. Authors like Vali Nasr, Afshin Molavi give them credit for keeping Iran safe in the most dire times in the region. Imagine at one time there was Civil war in Afghanistan, Syria, Iraq, Yemen, KSA was getting Ballistic missiles on its head, Turkey was fighting PKK, Israel was fighting wars with Hezbollah, Hamas .... yet we were safe and sound. So credit must be given where its due. They have also done some very good things, they did not let the Iranian military loose its edge in the region. STEM Education kept improving to the point that Iranian ranking in R&D boosted massively, industry kept growing too though not at the expected pace. Diplomatic relations with friends, and deterrent threatening behavior towards enemies across PG and in NW was maintained too.


What you are saying seems more like the political strategies created by the IRGC and people like Zohrevand who devise strategies and goals. Akhoonds do not have wide spread knowledge on these matters. They don't have the foresight of people like Bagheri and Zohrevand, nor do they know anything about military industry. They spend their whole life reading Quran, they don't know anything else. No akhoond is known for devising strategies like Soleimani or even close.


drmeson said:


> I see total chaos after the death of SL, there will be political piss contests that enemies of Iran will try to exploit to max. Islamic Iran knows no other leader than Khomeini or Khamenei. The void will be big which won't be filled by anyone easily and may even lead to the collapse of theocratic style government. What happens then will be the collapse of the regional buffer zones we created, next step our own territorial integrity will be challenged from NW. Hence the transition must be smooth and as nonchaotic as possible. IRGC will need to play its role as the guardian of the revolution. They had a perfect leader too but he is gone now and we ironically have no leader in Iran post SL that can rally the nation. When I see these protestors I see this future of Iran where these street riots will become a norm and there won't be leadership to tackle it. Enemies have not so far invested heavily in these cracks but they will once the SL and his trusted structure will be gone.


Any idea who is in the potential line up? What are the odds that Mojtaba takes over considering the fact that he is already running the show.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Soleimani will be forever our hero despite his religious views, someone defending our borders against external enemies will be always loved by the nation.

That being said, we still don't accept barbarian semit laws.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

zartosht said:


> But completely throw Iran under the bus as soon as the slight thing goes wrong and become mindless zombies.


*Nope*, people are just asking that their wives sisters and cousins not to be taken into a van and beaten because their clothing was not appealing to the power-hungry fashion police.
People also ask to solve corruption issues.

I guess that is asking for too much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> *Nope*, people are just asking that their wives sisters and cousins not to be taken into a van and beaten because their clothing was not appealing to the power-hungry fashion police.
> People also ask to solve corruption issues.
> 
> I guess that is asking for too much


I would suggest fellow members to be careful of users with nationalistic names or posts that may seem patriotic. Behind the veil is the usual fat, ugly hezbollahi trying to brainwash people by posing as communist,nationalist, atheist etc.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## _Nabil_

QWECXZ said:


> The chance of a strong earthquake hitting Tehran and destroying the capital is at least a million times more likely than a civil war. Unless you suffer from severe drug dependent paranoia, like you might do, you shouldn't be afraid of it.
> 
> Of all the ways that Iran can fall apart, a civil war is the last.


Nonsense, tell this to Bashar, Gaddafi, Zine el Abiddine Ben Ali, Mubarak, ...

Iran is even much weaker than those countries rules by dictators for decades, none of those countries have the actuals problems of Iran ( internal and external) and yet they falled to orchestred revolutions.

I'm sure right now, Bin Salman, Biden, Netanyahoo, Erdugan, ... are happy and working on how to finance, support, arm, any form of wider protests.

I would have backed Iranians if they protest In millions against corruption, unemployment, lack of healthcare, ... but those protests for 2c in fuel prices and a so called girl "killed" when nothing is clear as the video has showed.

Your country, your destiny, ... you are free to **** it up, but just don't cry rivers later when your country at best scenario will be like actual Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

@drmeson 

SL is 83...why he does not transfer power to the next SL while he is still alive..There will be less chaos if he does that...or is he so content with the perks of the power that he can not let go...which is a good sign of how dictators behave....what good an 83 year old is to rule a complicated country such as Iran...and yes ,I agree with you that IR has done many good things for Iranian security but I am surprised how they fu*k it all up for some primitive issues such as hijab or women attendances in football stadium...


----------



## Dariush the Great

_Nabil_ said:


> Nonsense, tell this to Bashar, Gaddafi, Zine el Abiddine Ben Ali, Mubarak, ...
> 
> Iran is even much weaker than those countries rules by dictators for decades, none of those countries have the actuals problems of Iran ( internal and external) and yet they falled to orchestred revolutions.
> 
> I'm sure right now, Bin Salman, Biden, Netanyahoo, Erdugan, ... are happy and working on how to finance, support, arm, any form of wider protests.
> 
> I would have backed Iranians if they protest In millions against corruption, unemployment, lack of healthcare, ... but those protests for 2c in fuel prices and a so called girl "killed" when nothing is clear as the video has showed.
> 
> Your country, your destiny, ... you are free to **** it up, but just don't cry rivers later when your country at best scenario will be like actual Syria.


Your input here is by me (and for sure other Iranian members) appreciated as long it is about fight against Israel. Other than that, kindly do not intervene in our country's affairs through such comments. Suddenly jumping in the middle and claiming Iran risking to become Syria and accusing us to be ''weaker than all those countries'' is not the way to push for a healthy discussion.

And as last, your knowledge about Iran, and the fabric of its society is as good as my knowledge about Tunisia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

_Nabil_ said:


> Nonsense, tell this to Bashar, Gaddafi, Zine el Abiddine Ben Ali, Mubarak, ...
> 
> Iran is even very weaker than those countries rules by dictators for decades, none of those countries have the actuals problems of Iran ( internal and external) and yet they falled to orchestred revolutions.
> 
> I'm sure right now, Bin Salman, Biden, Netanyahoo, Erdugan, ... are happy and working on how to finance, support, arm, any form of wider protests.
> 
> I would have backed Iranians if they protest I millions against corruption, unemployment, lack of healthcare, ... but those protests for 2c in fuel prices and a so called girl "killed" when nothing is clear as the video has showed.
> 
> Your country, your destiny, ... you are free to **** it up, but just don't cry rivers later when your country at best scenario will be like actual Syria.


Please don't compare banana Arab republics established by the British empire by the dissolution of the Ottoman Empire or by the French to Iran.
Iran does not have the same demographics similar to any of these countries, with a completely different culture, sense of nationalism and history.

Syria is split between Sunnis, Alawites and Christians. Syrians do have a sense of nationalism, it's demographics that was the issue.
And North African countries have their own problems. I don't want to get into it out of respect for your country.

Iran is in no way weaker than any of those countries. Syria is basically an Iranian protectorate. And compared to the other countries you listed, Iran enjoys better HDI. Let alone history, nationalism, etc. Except for Egypt, the rest of these countries do not even know what patriotism and history mean.

Nobody cares what you support Iranians to protest about honestly. You're a foreigner nobody living in a remote country that is, with due respect, not very interesting for us in Iran because we are ignorant about her. I'm not trying to diss you, but the truth is that I can't remember the last time that Tunisia appeared in our news since the Arab spring.

Again, refer to my last paragraph. Nobody even knows you to want to cry a river to you. So, it's actually quite funny that you even bring it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> Right now these riots are not very large to be honest, with a depth of a few hundred people at most but spread wide across the country. Makes it seem bigger than it really is.
> 
> As for actually being a threat to the Islamic Republic, chances are very very low without more people simply speaking. You don't get revolution by burning police cars and trash bins in the street, you have to take objectives, airports, police stations, government centers, non of which has been done and will even be possible since they are probably guarded.
> 
> In the revolution of 79" their was actual plan, and objective completion step by step, which is not seen today
> 
> This feel more like a "week of rage" rather than an actually tangible ability to do revolution, sort of like a BLM riot. Also chances of civil war is very low. I don't anticipate it of lasting unless more people join in which can have a snow ball effect.
> 
> I still believe, they need to make some serious changes.



No government is perfect although the IRI is by far the best in many ways. That said, a small number of society have grievances. These may or may not be rational. They believe their grievances justify the effort to actively protest. And they do. Which is more than fair. The main problem is these valid protests are hijacked by the enemies of the people. Entirely foreign backed and influenced. Traitors.

Fortunately, the IRI is very aware of the traitors and is taking a very nuanced and brilliant approach. Probably the best any government can take anywhere on the planet.

But all this is after the fact and after a small event. THAT is where the IRI should learn to focus more and not allow these sparks even if they are confident of handling the fiery aftermath.


----------



## QWECXZ

@waz @Irfan Baloch 
Guys, do you remember that @SalarHaqq said reacting with laughter emoji is a form of harassment per forum laws?
Isn't it interesting that he is trying to violate the forum laws as he interpreted them?
You got to love the hypocrisy, which seems to be his most memorable characteristic these days.

He's also trying to engage other members in other threads by going off-topic and flame baiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _Nabil_

Dariush the Great said:


> Your input here is by me (and for sure other Iranian members) appreciated as long it is about fight against Israel. Other than that, kindly do not intervene in our country's affairs through such comments. Suddenly jumping in the middle and claiming Iran risking to become Syria and accusing us to be ''weaker than all those countries'' is not the way to push for a healthy discussion.
> 
> And as last, your knowledge about Iran, and the fabric of its society is as good as my knowledge about Tunisia.


Of course my knowledge about Iranian society is almost null.

But the rest of the analysis stands, none of the countries that got by surprise by own people protest and uprising have the actual problems of Iran, by weak I don't mean military but by challenges and problems.

You have Kurds, Ahwazi, Balochi, even Azeri looking for separatism.

You have reformists looking for regime change.

You have KSA, Israel, USA, UAE, Turkey,... Wanting Iran to just disappear or at least a regime change that work for their interests.

So Syria scenario is the best case, it can be much much worse !

For the Tunisian case we got one month of protests, on a population of 12m, we got one big protest of 50k in Sfax, and one last one of 30k in Tunis the capital, that's all, regime change done and we are now weaker, poorer, no security, ... Only talk shows of democracy B.S .....

Just like I said, your country, your choices, your destiny, I just felt obliged to warn you, that's it ...

My last post on Iranian Threads, sorry for the disturb, take care everyone 🙏

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Surenas

Have you ever seen a mask of a man falling of this quick as happened with our resident preacher SalarSag?

The incell clearly has some screws loose. The way he fanatically bombard posts with emoticons shows serious mental issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Surenas said:


> Have you ever seen a mask of a man falling of this quick as happened with our resident preacher SalarSag?
> 
> The incell clearly has some screws loose. The way he fanatically bombard posts with emoticons shows serious mental issues.


 He tried to act philosophical, wise and very patient in the beginning.

Suddenly he became more like the usual trolls we see. What a disgraceful behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

Lol some trolls are working here.
Iran is not what your western media show you
Iranian people made their government and they protect it with their bloods.

These western shows in street with few hundreds stupidits compare to millions of iranian people are funny jokes.

You saw real iranian people in qasem soleimani funeral. Milions of people in all cities of iran.

Islamic Republic is powerfull and whats people of iran wants.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

Dariush the Great said:


> He tried to act philosophical, wise and very patient in the beginning.
> 
> Suddenly he became more like the usual trolls we see. What a disgraceful behavior.



He reminds me of the political commissars in the Soviet Union. You know, those officers assigned to military units whose primary objective was to instill ideological conformity to ensure political control of the regime they represent. 

He is a cunning figure who writes endless monologues to prevent any deviation of the state ideology, although I'm not sure whether people over here actually bother to read his pretentious nonsense. If not a paid propagandist, he clearly is some misfit in Europe who misuses Iranian nationalism for his own mental deficiencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

Surenas said:


> Have you ever seen a mask of a man falling of this quick as happened with our resident preacher SalarSag?
> 
> The incell clearly has some screws loose. The way he fanatically bombard posts with emoticons shows serious mental issues.


Lol a paid troll.
Salar is a great iranian. He love iran and fight for iran unlike trolls (you)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Mehdipersian said:


> Lol a paid troll.
> Salar is a great iranian. He love iran and fight for iran unlike trolls (you)


The pot calling the kettle black
Or as we say it in Persian "dig be dig mige root siah"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Surenas said:


> He reminds me of the political commissars in the Soviet Union. You know, those officers assigned to military units whose primary objective was to instill ideological conformity to ensure political control of the regime they represent.
> 
> He is a cunning figure who writes endless monologues to prevent any deviation of the state ideology, although I'm not sure whether people over here actually bother to read his pretentious nonsense. If not a paid propagandist, he clearly is some misfit in Europe who misuses Iranian nationalism for his own mental deficiencies.



Cunning for sure. I remember him being all nice and polite to all Iranians even those who are anti mullah. He even wrote long posts in Persian and accompanied us here defending Iran. Well that didn't last long. His defence of Iran turned into a sudden extreme mullah fetish. Posting Khameneis picture many time and claiming "There is no Iran without IR".

The mask fell very fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

●به نظر می‌رسد که در تهران برای مقامات مشخص شده که معضل اصلی در مرزهای شمال غرب است.
●این مسئله که در خرداد و تیر مشخص شده بود در هفته‌های قبل و با رسیدن دیتاهایی جدی‌تر شد و نهایتا مرزهای شمال غرب به عنوان منشا تهدیدات صهیونیست‌ها مشخص شد. زمان نیز بعد از اربعین پیش‌بینی شد. برای اینکه در جنوب هم سوپاپ اطمینان ایجاد شود اخطارهای لازم به صورت کتبی، شفاهی، علنی و غیرعلنی به میزبانان صهیونیست‌ها در خلیج فارس داده شد. 
●اکنون نیز به نظر مسئولین امر به این نتیجه رسیده‌اند که دشمن عمدا یا سهوا در حالا استفاده از ناآرامی‌های داخلی برای شروع کار در قفقاز است. 
●البته رویکرد در باکو- آنکارا و تل‌آویو نیز این بوده و هست که پیشروی دفعی برای ایجاد دالان زنگزور صورت نگرفته، هر بار با ایجاد اصطکاک‌هایی و به بهانه‌های مختلف پیشروی‌هایی صورت گرفته تا با یک حمله برق‌آسا از آذربایجان و نخجوان، مناطق مورد نظر در خاک ارمنستان قیچی شوند.

●اینگونه نیز واکنش‌های ایران نرمالیزاسیون می‌شود. نقش مهم تر را نیز افرادی بر عهده دارند که چنین غائله‌ای را به "درگیری مرزی برای امتیازگیری و اختلاف در عبور کامیون‌ها از یک جاده" تقلیل می‌دهند. 
●اینکه شما می‌بینید که در روزهای اخیر برخی مسئولین امنیتی و نظامی بیش از آنکه در خصوص اغتشاشات اخیر اظهار نظر کنند به تهدید واکنش در صورت تغییر مرزها می‌پردازند ریشه در همین مسئله دارد. 
●اکنون نیز تصمیم تهران این است تا هر چه سریع‌تر غائله اخیر در کشور را جمع کرده و به فتنه اصلی برسد. هر چند کسی راضی نخواهد شد که ایران ناآرام بوده و ساکنان تل‌آویو و حیفا در خواب راحت باشند...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Mehdipersian said:


> Salar is a great iranian. He love iran and fight for iran unlike trolls (you)



Anyone who defends the dictatorial practices of the regime against ordinary Iranians who want a better future and a political system which respects their voices is no lover of Iran. That includes both him and you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> ●به نظر می‌رسد که در تهران برای مقامات مشخص شده که معضل اصلی در مرزهای شمال غرب است.
> ●این مسئله که در خرداد و تیر مشخص شده بود در هفته‌های قبل و با رسیدن دیتاهایی جدی‌تر شد و نهایتا مرزهای شمال غرب به عنوان منشا تهدیدات صهیونیست‌ها مشخص شد. زمان نیز بعد از اربعین پیش‌بینی شد. برای اینکه در جنوب هم سوپاپ اطمینان ایجاد شود اخطارهای لازم به صورت کتبی، شفاهی، علنی و غیرعلنی به میزبانان صهیونیست‌ها در خلیج فارس داده شد.
> ●اکنون نیز به نظر مسئولین امر به این نتیجه رسیده‌اند که دشمن عمدا یا سهوا در حالا استفاده از ناآرامی‌های داخلی برای شروع کار در قفقاز است.
> ●البته رویکرد در باکو- آنکارا و تل‌آویو نیز این بوده و هست که پیشروی دفعی برای ایجاد دالان زنگزور صورت نگرفته، هر بار با ایجاد اصطکاک‌هایی و به بهانه‌های مختلف پیشروی‌هایی صورت گرفته تا با یک حمله برق‌آسا از آذربایجان و نخجوان، مناطق مورد نظر در خاک ارمنستان قیچی شوند.
> 
> ●اینگونه نیز واکنش‌های ایران نرمالیزاسیون می‌شود. نقش مهم تر را نیز افرادی بر عهده دارند که چنین غائله‌ای را به "درگیری مرزی برای امتیازگیری و اختلاف در عبور کامیون‌ها از یک جاده" تقلیل می‌دهند.
> ●اینکه شما می‌بینید که در روزهای اخیر برخی مسئولین امنیتی و نظامی بیش از آنکه در خصوص اغتشاشات اخیر اظهار نظر کنند به تهدید واکنش در صورت تغییر مرزها می‌پردازند ریشه در همین مسئله دارد.
> ●اکنون نیز تصمیم تهران این است تا هر چه سریع‌تر غائله اخیر در کشور را جمع کرده و به فتنه اصلی برسد. هر چند کسی راضی نخواهد شد که ایران ناآرام بوده و ساکنان تل‌آویو و حیفا در خواب راحت باشند...


به نظرت ایران واکنش نشون می‌ده؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Mehdipersian said:


> Lol a paid troll.
> Salar is a great iranian. He love iran and fight for iran unlike trolls (you)


He is Iranian? That is news to me. Lol.

The guy is a Pakistani. A Shia Pakistani most likely who is shilling for the mullahs.

You got to see his other posts before making such a comment.


----------



## Mehdipersian

I see Some trolls and dictators here. 
All people should be in their beliefs or they will kill you. 

Ok enjoye your dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Mehdipersian said:


> I see Some trolls and dictators here.
> All people should be in their beliefs or they will kill you.
> 
> Ok enjoye your dreams.


Dude, it's you who seems to defend killing people who protest and called us trolls because you didn't like our posts.
You are more than welcome to stay here and disagree with us. Who said anything otherwise?


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> Anyone who defends the dictatorial practices of the regime against ordinary Iranians who want a better future and a political system which respects their voices is no lover of Iran. That includes both him and you.



Let’s stop calling each other less patriot. I personally consider you and salar both patriots of different category.



QWECXZ said:


> به نظرت ایران واکنش نشون می‌ده؟​


به نظرم خبرهایی میشه


----------



## Surenas

Dariush the Great said:


> Cunning for sure. I remember him being all nice and polite to all Iranians even those who are anti mullah. He even wrote long posts in Persian and accompanied us here defending Iran. Well that didn't last long. His defence of Iran turned into a sudden extreme mullah fetish. Posting Khameneis picture many time and claiming "There is no Iran without IR".
> 
> The mask fell very fast.



Indeed, but he made a big mistake by not sitting out the current political and emotional discords happening in Iranian communities. He could've maintained his act of civility and impartiality but he panicked after witnessing growing resentment over here against the brutal practices of the regime which is now causing so much uproar in the country.

Cunning figure, but got exposed in the end because of his nerves. No one is ever going to take him as much as serious as before, and his future posts will deserve ridicule and opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Let’s stop calling each other less patriot. I personally consider you and salar both patriots of different category.
> 
> 
> به نظرم خبرهایی میشه


واکنش ایران در چه حد و اندازه‌ای هست به نظرت؟
پشتیبانی غیرمستقیم از ارمنستان یا دخالت مستقیم؟
دخالت مستقیم هم با چه هدفی؟ ساخت منطقه بافر یا عقب زدن جمهوری باکو؟​


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> The chance of a strong earthquake hitting Tehran and destroying the capital is at least a million times more likely than a civil war. Unless you suffer from severe drug dependent paranoia, like you might do, you shouldn't be afraid of it.
> 
> Of all the ways that Iran can fall apart, a civil war is the last.


نه اتفاقا احتمال جنگ داخلی خیلی زیاده، چون قبلا شده. نمیدونم چند نفر اینجا تو ارتش خدمت کردید اگه کردید حتما میدونید که تو ارتش یه چیزی هست به اسم معارف جنگ که اینجوریه که امرا و فرماندهان ارتش تو دوره جنگ میان شرایط تو دوره جنگ و عملیات های ارتش رو شفاهی تعریف میکنن اینو سپهبد صیاد شیرازی درست کرده برای اینکه کارها و نقش ارتش تو جنگ رو نقل کنن و فراموش نشه. توی یکی از همین جلسه ها یکی از امیرای ارتش که متاسفانه اسمش رو یادم نمی‌آید (مطمئن هم نیستم میشه گفت) اومده بود داشت شرایط کشور و ارتش بعد از انقلاب و اینکه چرا صدام به این نتیجه رسید که به ایران حمله کرد رو میگفت، اومد گفت که آقا نفس ارتش رو بریده بودن، خلق عرب تو خوزستان، خلق بلوچ تو سیستان بلوچستان، احزاب کرد تو کردستان و ترکمن ها تو ترکمن صحرا، گفت اینا نفسمون رو بریده بودن. گفت بعد از انقلاب کشور وارد جنگ داخلی شده بود اینو بنا به دلایلی نمیان تو کتاب های تاریخ بهتون بگن. قشنگ یادمه اون نقل قول "نگذارید ایران ایرانستان بشه" شاه رو هم بدون اینکه اسمی از شاه بیاره اینجور اومد گفت که " اینکه میگفت ایران ایرانستان میشه راست میگفت، ایرانستان شده بود"

دلیل اینی هم که هی مردم میان میگن ارتش بیا پشت ملت ارتش بیا پشت ملت بعدن نگاه میکنن میبینن ارتش هیچ کاری نمیکنه همینه، چون ارتش هیچوقت یه اشتباه رو دوبار تکرار نمیکنه، چون اینا اون راه رو یه بار رفتن و دیگه جرات نمیکنن تو اون مسیر برن، چون علنا گفتن شانس اوردیم شد جمعش کنی

الان هم همینه، ایران تا دوره قاجار که ممالک مسروحه بوده یعنی هر تیکه اش دست یه خری بوده، تو دوره پهلوی میشه دولت و ساختار سیاسی متمرکز که اون هم به قول شاه دوباره کشیده شده بود ایرانستان شدن، الان هم نتیجه اش ایرانستان هست، چون هر وقت یه ساختار سیاسی ضعیف میشه اون گروهی که بیشترین سازماندهی رو داره قدرت رو به دست میگیره، ب ای همین هم بود که تو انقلاب ۵۷ همه طیف ها با هم بودن چون هر خری فکر می‌کرد بعد از شاه قراره طیفراون بیاد سر کار ولی آخرش قدرت افتاد دست اسلام‌گراها، چون اسلامگراها به واسطه مسجدها و حسینیه ها و .. بیشترین سازماندهی رو داشتن حالا تو هر تیکه ایران رو نگاه کن ببین اونجا در ضعیف شدن دولت مرکزی کدوم گروهی بیشترین سازماندهی رو داره، میبینی که دوباره داستان همون داستان ایرانستان هست

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> نه اتفاقا احتمال جنگ داخلی خیلی زیاده، چون قبلا شده. نمیدونم چند نفر اینجا تو ارتش خدمت کردید اگه کردید حتما میدونید که تو ارتش یه چیزی هست به اسم معارف جنگ که اینجوریه که امرا و فرماندهان ارتش تو دوره جنگ میان شرایط تو دوره جنگ و عملیات های ارتش رو شفاهی تعریف میکنن اینو سپهبد صیاد شیرازی درست کرده برای اینکه کارها و نقش ارتش تو جنگ رو نقل کنن و فراموش نشه. توی یکی از همین جلسه ها یکی از امیرای ارتش که متاسفانه اسمش رو یادم نمی‌آید (مطمئن هم نیستم میشه گفت) اومده بود داشت شرایط کشور و ارتش بعد از انقلاب و اینکه چرا صدام به این نتیجه رسید که به ایران حمله کرد رو میگفت، اومد گفت که آقا نفس ارتش رو بریده بودن، خلق عرب تو خوزستان، خلق بلوچ تو سیستان بلوچستان، احزاب کرد تو کردستان و ترکمن ها تو ترکمن صحرا، گفت اینا نفسمون رو بریده بودن. گفت بعد از انقلاب کشور وارد جنگ داخلی شده بود اینو بنا به دلایلی نمیان تو کتاب های تاریخ بهتون بگن. قشنگ یادمه اون نقل قول "نگذارید ایران ایرانستان بشه" شاه رو هم بدون اینکه اسمی از شاه بیاره اینجور اومد گفت که " اینکه میگفت ایران ایرانستان میشه راست میگفت، ایرانستان شده بود"
> 
> دلیل اینی هم که هی مردم میان میگن ارتش بیا پشت ملت ارتش بیا پشت ملت بعدن نگاه میکنن میبینن ارتش هیچ کاری نمیکنه همینه، چون ارتش هیچوقت یه اشتباه رو دوبار تکرار نمیکنه، چون اینا اون راه رو یه بار رفتن و دیگه جرات نمیکنن تو اون مسیر برن، چون علنا گفتن شانس اوردیم شد جمعش کنی
> 
> الان هم همینه، ایران تا دوره قاجار که ممالک مسروحه بوده یعنی هر تیکه اش دست یه خری بوده، تو دوره پهلوی میشه دولت و ساختار سیاسی متمرکز که اون هم به قول شاه دوباره کشیده شده بود ایرانستان شدن، الان هم نتیجه اش ایرانستان هست، چون هر وقت یه ساختار سیاسی ضعیف میشه اون گروهی که بیشترین سازماندهی رو داره قدرت رو به دست میگیره، ب ای همین هم بود که تو انقلاب ۵۷ همه طیف ها با هم بودن چون هر خری فکر می‌کرد بعد از شاه قراره طیفراون بیاد سر کار ولی آخرش قدرت افتاد دست اسلام‌گراها، چون اسلامگراها به واسطه مسجدها و حسینیه ها و .. بیشترین سازماندهی رو داشتن حالا تو هر تیکه ایران رو نگاه کن ببین اونجا در ضعیف شدن دولت مرکزی کدوم گروهی بیشترین سازماندهی رو داره، میبینی که دوباره داستان همون داستان ایرانستان هست


ایران زمان قاجار فئودالیستی بوده به خاطر اینکه بیشتر مردم کشاورز بودن و جمعیت کشور بالای ۹۰ درصد روستایی بوده
الان جمعیت کشور نزدیک ۸۰ درصد شهر نشین شدن. دیگه اون دوران که یه خان برای خودش سرباز و نیرو جمع کنه گذشته

در مورد اوایل انقلاب هم درسته، کردها جدی‌ترین مشکل امنیتی ایران بودن اون زمان
من خودم یکی از دایی‌هام قصر شیرین بود زمان جنگ و کردستان هم رفته بود
می‌گفت زن و مرد با اسلحه علیه نیروهای ما بودن

اما حتی اون زمان داستان جمع شد. به جز ترک‌ها هیچ قومیت دیگه‌ای توانایی جدا شدن از ایران رو به راحتی ندارن
ترک‌ها هم یکی به خاطر درصد بالاشون هست که نزدیک ۲۰ درصد هستند و یکی هم به خاطر اینکه ترکیه و آذربایجان قوی شدند
و یکی هم به خاطر اینکه منافع مشترک و سرمایه تو ترکیه زیاد داریم و ترکیه هم از نظر توانایی و جمعیت هم سطح ما هست
هر چند این هم بهت بگم که سر و صدای پان ترک‌ها تو تبریز خیلی بیشتر از تعدادشون هست

در نهایت جنگ داخلی نیازمند انزجار قومی و دینی از هم دیگه هست که به اون شکل وجود نداره
و به جز حزب دموکرات کردستان و جندالله و اینها هیچ قومیت دیگه‌ای ساختار جدایی خواهی مسلحانه نداره​


----------



## Shawnee

@Surenas 

Flash back to 2012:

Remember the days you were against Ir.tab about not being patriotic. Honestly I had the same opinion, until he kicked the *** of Sinan and their buddies.

You have matured a lot over 10 years and I enjoy many of your post these days.



QWECXZ said:


> واکنش ایران در چه حد و اندازه‌ای هست به نظرت؟
> پشتیبانی غیرمستقیم از ارمنستان یا دخالت مستقیم؟
> دخالت مستقیم هم با چه هدفی؟ ساخت منطقه بافر یا عقب زدن جمهوری باکو؟​



توپخانه با آتش سنگین و شاید ورود نظامی 
بگذار باکو خطای اول رو بکنه و این بار له میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> توپخانه با آتش سنگین و شاید ورود نظامی
> بگذار باکو خطای اول رو بکنه و این بار له میشه


اوکی. به چه هدفی؟ عقب زدن نیروهای باکو یا گرفتن سیونیک ارمنستان و ایجاد بافر؟
پاسخ ترکیه به نظرت چی می‌تونه باشه؟ و واکنش روسیه؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> اوکی. به چه هدفی؟ عقب زدن نیروهای باکو یا گرفتن سیونیک ارمنستان و ایجاد بافر؟
> پاسخ ترکیه به نظرت چی می‌تونه باشه؟ و واکنش روسیه؟​



عقب زدن باکو و حتی بافر
ترکیه به اتش توپخونه پاسخی نمیده ولی همکاریشون با اسراییل آشکارتر میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> عقب زدن باکو و حتی بافر
> ترکیه به اتش توپخونه پاسخی نمیده ولی همکاریشون با اسراییل آشکارتر میشه


ولی اگه ترکیه هیچ پاسخی نده اردوغان زیر فشار ناسیونالیست‌های ترک در ترکیه و منطقه قرار می‌گیره​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> ولی اگه ترکیه هیچ پاسخی نده اردوغان زیر فشار ناسیونالیست‌های ترک در ترکیه و منطقه قرار می‌گیره​



دستش بستست از نظر نظامی و لجستیک مثل دست ما در ادلب

بعد اون هم تورم و یونان و کردها و سوریه رو داره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> دستش بستست از نظر نظامی و لجستیک مثل دست ما در ادلب
> 
> بعد اون هم تورم و یونان و کردها و سوریه رو داره


خب اونطوری نباید نخجوان رو هم بگیریم که ترکیه دستش کامل قطع بشه؟​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> خب اونطوری نباید نخجوان رو هم بگیریم که ترکیه دستش کامل قطع بشه؟​


اگر گیر کنه کار لنکران رو هم باید گرفت

توپخونه مراغه تا باکو رو میزنه

برای شروع خوبه


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اگر گیر کنه کار لنکران رو هم باید گرفت


به نظرت توانایی‌اش رو داریم؟ اگه ترکیه به نوعی خودش رو درگیر کنه که پای ناتو رو بکشه وسط چی؟

البته ناتو خیلی خیلی بعید هست که تو این شرایط انرژی بیاد وسط اما اسرائیل ممکنه​


----------



## Surenas

Shawnee said:


> Let’s stop calling each other less patriot. I personally consider you and salar both patriots of different category.



I hope you agree with me that Iran is at a crossroad. That our country is struggling to define its national character, and that there is a growing polarisation within society about defining issues such as the direction of our country and the social and political freedoms essential for a mature society to prosper and function. How can I join hands with people who try to enforce their ideological outlook on their fellow countrymen in stead of respecting Iran's plurality of alternative ideas and perceptions about how our country should be governed?

Don't you think the Islamic Republic is seriously underming Iran's existence and social fabric by not listening to its citizens? That anyone who subscribes to Iranian nationalism but outright rejects the legitimate frustrations and anger of their compatriots against a corrupt elite that has gotten more wealthier and powerfull at their expense really doesn't have the best interests of our nation at heart?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

What I find interesting is that one or two particular members previously highly praised Omid Dana's stance to unite religious and non-religious Iranians. Apparently their praise for Omid Dana's content was only for the period that he promoted the IR. Criticize the IR even slightly and they will change their opinion about you and will turn against you with passion.

Have you guys noticed how they no longer talk about Omid Dana and his videos? They talk about his videos as if they were the greatest political analysis videos in the world and now it seems to be no longer the case because Omid Dana disagrees with the regime's handling of the hijab issue.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> ایران زمان قاجار فئودالیستی بوده به خاطر اینکه بیشتر مردم کشاورز بودن و جمعیت کشور بالای ۹۰ درصد روستایی بوده
> الان جمعیت کشور نزدیک ۸۰ درصد شهر نشین شدن. دیگه اون دوران که یه خان برای خودش سرباز و نیرو جمع کنه گذشته
> 
> در مورد اوایل انقلاب هم درسته، کردها جدی‌ترین مشکل امنیتی ایران بودن اون زمان
> من خودم یکی از دایی‌هام قصر شیرین بود زمان جنگ و کردستان هم رفته بود
> می‌گفت زن و مرد با اسلحه علیه نیروهای ما بودن
> 
> اما حتی اون زمان داستان جمع شد. به جز ترک‌ها هیچ قومیت دیگه‌ای توانایی جدا شدن از ایران رو به راحتی ندارن
> ترک‌ها هم یکی به خاطر درصد بالاشون هست که نزدیک ۲۰ درصد هستند و یکی هم به خاطر اینکه ترکیه و آذربایجان قوی شدند
> و یکی هم به خاطر اینکه منافع مشترک و سرمایه تو ترکیه زیاد داریم
> هر چند این هم بهت بگم که سر و صدای پان ترک‌ها تو تبریز خیلی بیشتر از تعدادشون هست
> 
> در نهایت جنگ داخلی نیازمند انزجار قومی و دینی از هم دیگه هست که به اون شکل وجود نداره
> و به جز حزب دموکرات کردستان و جندالله و اینها هیچ قومیت دیگه‌ای ساختار جدایی خواهی مسلحانه نداره​


نه دیگه ببین فقط کردها نبودن، این اون قسمت های تاریک تاریخ ایران هست که کسی نمی خواد اونا رو ببینه. بعد از انقلاب بلوچ ها شورش کرده بودن جنوب شرق ایران شده بوده "جمهوری سوسیالیستی بلوچستان" برو اینو سرچ کن بخون، شمال شرق ایران ارتش با ترکمن های جدایی طلب جنگ بوده برو قائله ترکمن صحرا رو بخون، جنوب غرب ایران شده بوده عربستان ارتش جنگ داخلی داشته با این خلق عرب که آخر هم اونا پای صدام رو کشیدن وسط، غرب ایران هم که برای خودش شده بوده کردستان که خودت قبول داری. فقط ترک ها بلند نشده بودن که ایندفعه اونا هم هستن. همه شون هم توانایی جداشدن از ایران رو دارن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> What I find interesting is that one or two particular members previously highly praised Omid Dana's stance to unite religious and non-religious Iranians. Apparently their praise for Omid Dana's content was only for the period that he promoted the IR. Criticize the IR even slightly and they will change their opinion.
> 
> Have you guys noticed how they no longer talk about Omid Dana and his videos? They talk about his videos as if they were the greatest political analysis videos in the world and now it seems to be no longer the case because Omid Dana disagrees with the regime's handling of the hijab issue.


Omid Dana was their god. The master analyzer that predicted everything correct 

Same Dana dude is now their fierce enemy and probably regret even mentioning him at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> نه دیگه ببین فقط کردها نبودن، این اون قسمت های تاریک تاریخ ایران هست که کسی نمی خواد اونا رو ببینه. بعد از انقلاب بلوچ ها شورش کرده بودن جنوب شرق ایران شده بوده "جمهوری سوسیالیستی بلوچستان" برو اینو سرچ کن بخون، شمال شرق ایران ارتش با ترکمن های جدایی طلب جنگ بوده برو قائله ترکمن صحرا رو بخون، جنوب غرب ایران شده بوده عربستان ارتش جنگ داخلی داشته با این خلق عرب که آخر هم اونا پای صدام رو کشیدن وسط، غرب ایران هم که برای خودش شده بوده کردستان که خودت قبول داری. فقط ترک ها بلند نشده بودن که ایندفعه اونا هم هستن. همه شون هم توانایی جداشدن از ایران رو دارن


چرا فکر می‌کنی کردها و بلوچ‌ها توانایی جدا شدن از ایران رو دارن؟
اعراب و بلوچ‌ها که فقط هر کدوم زیر ۲ درصد از جمعیت ایران هستند

کردها هم باز چند دسته هستند. کردهای سنندج خواهان جدایی هستند. کرمانشاه و قوچان و اینها جدایی طلب نیستند
در مورد ترک‌ها هم باز مشکل بیشتر تبریز هست اما خطر جدایی طلب اونها می‌تونه جدی باشه
اما باز باید این رو در نظر گرفت که نزدیک ۷۰ درصد جمعیت ایران فارس‌ها و گیلک‌ها و نژادهای غیرجدایی طلب هستند
بعد بین خود این قومیت‌ها هم اختلاف خیلی زیاده. بین کردها و ترک‌ها و لرها و عرب‌ها و اینها همیشه اختلاف بوده

بعد هم داستان جدایی طلبی با داستان جنگ داخلی فرق داره یه کم
تو داستان سوریه یه گروهی از مخالفین با اسلحه داشتن شهرهای مختلف رو می‌گرفتن تا بیان پایتخت رو بگیرن
اینها در نهایت یه سری جنگ شهری و چریکی و پارتیزانی تو همون شهرهای خودشون بشه
امکان نداره هیچ کدومشون حتی نزدیک شهرهای مرکزی ایران هم بتونند بشن​


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> به نظرت توانایی‌اش رو داریم؟ اگه ترکیه به نوعی خودش رو درگیر کنه که پای ناتو رو بکشه وسط چی؟
> 
> البته ناتو خیلی خیلی بعید هست که تو این شرایط انرژی بیاد وسط اما اسرائیل ممکنه​



اوضاع سختتر میشه اگر کاری نکنیم
سیونیک حداقل خط قرمز ماست

یک موشک به قوار بخوره قیمت تخم مرغ در آمریکا میشه ۲ برابر

این خودش خیلی قدرته

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اوضاع سختتر میشه اگر کاری نکنیم
> سیونیک حداقل خط قرمز ماست


من که خودم موافق هستم کاری کنیم. اگه نکنیم خیانت هست
اما من بیشتر نظرم روی این هست که پاشینیان رو سرنگون کنیم
بعد تو سیونیک و نزدیک نخجوان پایگاه نظامی بزنیم و قرارداد چند ده ساله ببندیم با ارمنستان
اون وقت اگه آذربایجان حمله کنه یعنی عملاً به ما اعلان جنگ داده و دهنشون سرویس هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> من که خودم موافق هستم کاری کنیم. اگه نکنیم خیانت هست
> اما من بیشتر نظرم روی این هست که پاشینیان رو سرنگون کنیم
> بعد تو سیونیک و نزدیک نخجوان پایگاه نظامی بزنیم و قرارداد چند ده ساله ببندیم با ارمنستان
> اون وقت اگه آذربایجان حمله کنه یعنی عملاً به ما اعلان جنگ داده و دهنشون سرویس هست​



اوضاع اقتصاد جهانی به نفع ایرانه

مردم ارمنستان مردک رو میخوان 
باید خیلی رو زوری کرد و زمین زوری بگیریم که تحریم نشن چون ارمنستان گیر غرب هم هست


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> اوضاع اقتصاد جهانی به نفع ایرانه
> 
> مردم ارمنستان مردک رو میخوان
> باید خیلی رو زوری کرد و زمین زوری بگیریم که تحریم نشن چون ارمنستان گیر غرب هم هست


همشون نمی‌خوان. مخالف هم خیلی زیاد داره
باید از کتاب درس سیاست انگلیس صفحه ۲۹ مرداد رو بخونیم​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> I hope you agree with me that Iran is at a crossroad. That our country is struggling to define its national character, and that there is a growing polarisation within society about defining issues such as the direction of our country and the social and political freedoms essential for a mature society to prosper and function. How can I join hands with people who try to enforce their ideological outlook on their fellow countrymen in stead of respecting Iran's plurality of alternative ideas and perceptions about how our country should be governed?
> 
> Don't you think the Islamic Republic is seriously underming Iran's existence and social fabric by not listening to its citizens? That anyone who subscribes to Iranian nationalism but outright rejects the legitimate frustrations and anger of their compatriots against a corrupt elite that has gotten more wealthier and powerfull at their expense really doesn't have the best interests of our nation at heart?



Iran has been at a crossroad for half of its life.

Sanctions and strong counter media enhances stupidity of mullahs. Then things look horrible.

Check this out:












این جنبش هفته دیگه تمومه
دستمون رو پرتر کنیم نه خالی تر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

in tweet be ehtemal ziad propaganda bish nist. vali in rooz ham fara mirese.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573095202700550147


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> in tweet be ehtemal ziad propaganda bish nist. vali in rooz ham fara mirese.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573095202700550147


شاید پاسگاه رو تخریب کرده باشن و شیشه‌ها و اینها رو شکسته باشن
تو احمد آباد سمت مشهد هم این کار رو کردند
احتمال اینکه پاسگاه رو گرفته باشن یک درصد هم نیست واقعاً
اما اگه واقعاً پاسگاه رو گرفته باشن که باید همه پرسنل اونجا رو از ناجا اخراج کرد​


----------



## Dariush the Great

mullah goons are again busy killing our javoons


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572920605883891712


QWECXZ said:


> شاید پاسگاه رو تخریب کرده باشن و شیشه‌ها و اینها رو شکسته باشن
> تو احمد آباد سمت مشهد هم این کار رو کردند
> 
> اما اگه واقعاً پاسگاه رو گرفته باشن که باید همه پرسنل اونجا رو از ناجا اخراج کرد​


mige mardom khal'e selah kardan pasgah ro. yani sadha nafar ya hezaran nafar hojoom ovordan va mamooran ghafelgir shodan.

booye enghelab miad, vali na sad darsad.

khabarha fake ham ziade.


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573098595611467776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> mige mardom khal'e selah kardan pasgah ro. yani sadha nafar ya hezaran nafar hojoom ovordan va mamooran ghafelgir shodan.
> 
> booye enghelab miad, vali na sad darsad.
> 
> khabarha fake ham ziade.


Zer mizaneh. Hezar nafar ham pasgah ro nemitoonan be in rahati begiran
Mage inke vaghean ya police-hash kheng bashan ya taslihate kafi nadashtan
Ke in yeki ham too sharayte feli ke hamashoon amade bash hastan baeede

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Zer mizaneh. Hezar nafar ham pasgah ro nemitoonan be in rahati begiran
> Mage inke vaghean ya police-hash kheng bashan ya taslihate kafi nadashtan
> Ke in yeki ham too sharayte feli ke hamashoon amade bash hastan baeede


ya policeha be mardom peyvastan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> ya policeha be mardom peyvastan.


آره. دقیقاً. ۳ حالت بیشتر نداره به نظرم

یکی اینکه پلیس به اونها پیوسته چون دلش با اونها هست یا اینکه ترسیده بعداً دهنشون رو سرویس کنند (تو شهرهای کوچیک همه هم دیگه رو می‌شناسن)
یکی اینکه مهمات کافی نداشتند که از پاسگاه دفاع کنند
یکی اینکه دستور نداشتن شلیک کنند یا دستور بهشون داده شده تسلیم بشن و مقاومت نکنند تا بعد

الان که فکر می‌کنم تو شهرهای کوچیک خیلی راحت می‌شه پاسگاه‌ها رو گرفت
وقتی همه تو و خانواده‌ات رو بشناسن مثل سگ می‌ترسی
پیش خودت می‌گی فردا روزی که جمهوری اسلامی بره یا اگه شلوغی بیشتر بشه مردم خودم و خانواده‌ام رو می‌کشن
در نتیجه تو شهرهای کوچیک احتمال گرفتن پاسگاه‌ها و مسلح شدن تظاهرکنندگان‌ خیلی بیشتر هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> آره. دقیقاً. ۳ حالت بیشتر نداره به نظرم
> 
> یکی اینکه پلیس به اونها پیوسته چون دلش با اونها هست یا اینکه ترسیده بعداً دهنشون رو سرویس کنند (تو شهرهای کوچیک همه هم دیگه رو می‌شناسن)
> یکی اینکه مهمات کافی نداشتند که از پاسگاه دفاع کنند
> یکی اینکه دستور نداشتن شلیک کنند یا دستور بهشون داده شده تسلیم بشن و مقاومت نکنند تا بعد
> 
> الان که فکر می‌کنم تو شهرهای کوچیک خیلی راحت می‌شه پاسگاه‌ها رو گرفت
> وقتی همه تو و خانواده‌ات رو بشناسن مثل سگ می‌ترسی
> پیش خودت می‌گی فردا روزی که جمهوری اسلامی بره یا اگه شلوغی بیشتر بشه مردم خودم و خانواده‌ام رو می‌کشن
> در نتیجه تو شهرهای کوچیک احتمال گرفتن پاسگاه‌ها و مسلح شدن تظاهرکنندگان‌ خیلی بیشتر هست​


Doroste.

Daghighan alan yek farmande shoja arteshi lazem darim ke yek kaari anjam bede. Sadha baar tazahorat o shooresh shode vali hichmoghe az artesh khabari naboode.

coupdetat nezami beshe bedoone khoonrizi behtarin scenario'e. vali kodom farmande mikhad in risk anjam bede?

keshvareshoon ro nejat bedan ya jooneshoone? ta alan jooneshoon ro entekhab kardan.


----------



## QWECXZ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573098595611467776


----------



## Cthulhu

QWECXZ said:


> فکر می‌کنی کردها و بلوچ‌ها توانایی جدا شدن از ایران رو دارن؟
> اعراب و بلوچ‌ها که فقط هر کدوم زیر ۲ درصد از جمعیت ایران هستند


خوب ۲ درصد رو داری تو کل ایران میگیری توی مناطق خودشون که اکثریت هستن، چرا نتونن جدا شن کل ایران رو که نمی‌خوان جدا کنن، الان بلوچ ها تو پاکستان و افغانستان و ایران تقسیم شدن چرا فردا اگه تقی به توقی نخوره اینا نخوان بشن بلوچستان؟ قبلش که شده بودن، جمهوری سوسیالیستی بلوچستان، حالا میشه جمهوری بلوچستان. چرا عرب ها نتونن جدا شن دفعه پیش داستان داشتیم خلق عرب چی بود پای صدام رو باز کردن، الان هم الاحوازیه هست میخواد خوزستان رو بکنه عربستان تقی به توقی هم بخوره بهت قول میدم به جای صدام پای عرعرستان صعودی و بقیه شیخک های خلیج فارس رو باز میکنن به ایران. کردها چرا نتونن جدا بشن همین الان کردستان عراق خودش یه کشوره کردستان سوریه هم برای خودش ول هست و یه کشور تقی به توقی بخوره اینجا هم همینه، الان که تازه احراب کردی دارین متحد هم میشن، ما استثنایی نیستیم که این برای همه اتفاق بیفته برای ما اتفاق نیفته. ترک ها رو هم که قبول داری حداقل بعد از انقلاب پانترک نداشتن که الان هم این پانترک های عمله علیف و اردوغان رو داریم.


QWECXZ said:


> بعد هم داستان جدایی طلبی با داستان جنگ داخلی فرق داره یه کم
> تو داستان سوریه یه گروهی از مخالفین با اسلحه داشتن شهرهای مختلف رو می‌گرفتن تا بیان پایتخت رو بگیرن
> اینها در نهایت یه سری جنگ شهری و چریکی و پارتیزانی تو همون شهرهای خودشون بشه
> امکان نداره هیچ کدومشون حتی نزدیک شهرهای مرکزی ایران هم بتونند بشن


جنگ داخلی که برای این نمیشه که اینا میخوان بیان پایتخت رو بگیرن ولی نمیتونن نزدیک شهرهای مرکزی ایران بشن، جنگ داخلی ب ای این میشه که مرکز خاک بر سر باید بلند شه بره اونجا جلوی جدا شدن اونا رو بگیره، دفعه پیش اینجوری بود دیگه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573085369700081666


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Doroste.
> 
> Daghighan alan yek farmande shoja arteshi lazem darim ke yek kaari anjam bede. Sadha baar tazahorat o shooresh shode vali hichmoghe az artesh khabari naboode.
> 
> coupdetat nezami beshe bedoone khoonrizi behtarin scenario'e. vali kodom farmande mikhad in risk anjam bede?
> 
> keshvareshoon ro nejat bedan ya jooneshoone? ta alan jooneshoon ro entekhab kardan.


تغییر باید کم کم بیاد
همین که امروز تو مجلس حرف از انحلال گشت ارشاد بوده خیلی خوبه

سپاه یا ارتش باید کم کم عقب نشینی کنند
نه یک دفعه همه چیز عوض شه که بدتر بشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573020715506434058


----------



## QWECXZ

Cthulhu said:


> خوب ۲ درصد رو داری تو کل ایران میگیری توی مناطق خودشون که اکثریت هستن، چرا نتونن جدا شن کل ایران رو که نمی‌خوان جدا کنن، الان بلوچ ها تو پاکستان و افغانستان و ایران تقسیم شدن چرا فردا اگه تقی به توقی نخوره اینا نخوان بشن بلوچستان؟ قبلش که شده بودن، جمهوری سوسیالیستی بلوچستان، حالا میشه جمهوری بلوچستان. چرا عرب ها نتونن جدا شن دفعه پیش داستان داشتیم خلق عرب چی بود پای صدام رو باز کردن، الان هم الاحوازیه هست میخواد خوزستان رو بکنه عربستان تقی به توقی هم بخوره بهت قول میدم به جای صدام پای عرعرستان صعودی و بقیه شیخک های خلیج فارس رو باز میکنن به ایران. کردها چرا نتونن جدا بشن همین الان کردستان عراق خودش یه کشوره کردستان سوریه هم برای خودش ول هست و یه کشور تقی به توقی بخوره اینجا هم همینه، الان که تازه احراب کردی دارین متحد هم میشن، ما استثنایی نیستیم که این برای همه اتفاق بیفته برای ما اتفاق نیفته. ترک ها رو هم که قبول داری حداقل بعد از انقلاب پانترک نداشتن که الان هم این پانترک های عمله علیف و اردوغان رو داریم.
> 
> جنگ داخلی که برای این نمیشه که اینا میخوان بیان پایتخت رو بگیرن ولی نمیتونن نزدیک شهرهای مرکزی ایران بشن، جنگ داخلی ب ای این میشه که مرکز خاک بر سر باید بلند شه بره اونجا جلوی جدا شدن اونا رو بگیره، دفعه پیش اینجوری بود دیگه


تو خوزستان تقریباً ۲ به ۱ به ضرر اعراب هست. تو بلوچستان هم جدا از بلوچ قومیت‌های دیگه هم داریم
اما حرفت درسته. نمی‌گم اشتباه می‌گی
صدام حتی با ورود نظامی به خاک ایران نتونست خوزستان رو جدا کنه. دیگه بدتر از این؟
صدام یکی از اهداف جنگی‌اش جدایی خوزستان از ایران بود که شکست کامل خورد

ببین یه واقعیت دیگه هم هست اون هم اینه که خیلی از کسایی که می‌خوان از ایران جدا بشن به خاطر رژیم کنونی هست
مثلاً چرا باید ترک‌های ایران بخوان از ایران جدا بشن وقتی دیگه ترک‌های آذربایجان و ترکیه تو سرشون نزنند که شما کشورتون عقب افتاده هست؟
یه بخشی از جدایی خواهی ترک‌ها تو ایران به خاطر تحقیرهایی هست که این مدت ایران شده

کردستان عراق هدیه آمریکا بهشون بود وگرنه دویست سال دیگه هم نمی‌تونستند جدا بشن
بعد هم کردستان کلاً ایده ناپایداری هست چون حتی اگه جدا هم بشن دور تا دور دشمن گرفتتشون
از شما ترکیه، از شرق ایران، از جنوب عراق، از غرب سوریه

بعد هم کی گفته که اگه بخواد نظام سیاسی تغییر کنه یک دفعه همه چیز سرنگون می‌شه؟
یا حتی اگه اینطوری هم بشه باز مقاومت مردم پای انقلاب جدیدشون رو دست کم گرفتی
صدام هم فکر می‌کرد چون ایران آشوب شده تهران رو ۳ هفته‌ای می‌گیره
یک ماه گذشت حتی خرمشهر رو نتونست بگیره​


----------



## shadihassan28

Great Janjua said:


> What I have learnt over the years is Iran is a majority liberal nation but ruled by Shia extremists best model for Iran should be a democratically elected Gov but at least stick to your culture half of the Iranians are off their t*ts


We aren’t talking about society in general we are talking about human decency right is right wrong is wrong we have a saying worry about what’s going on your own home before you decide to attack another’, also I don’t get k pop either @Stryker1982 but I do like Korean dub shows on Netflix


----------



## TheImmortal

Wow throw some rocks, take your hijab off, and yell death to dictator.

I’m sure that will topple the government.  

Seems the IQ among Iran’s population has been falling.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ich

Looks ok for me


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572654826047295488

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

QWECXZ said:


> تو خوزستان تقریباً ۲ به ۱ به ضرر اعراب هست. تو بلوچستان هم جدا از بلوچ قومیت‌های دیگه هم داریم
> اما حرفت درسته. نمی‌گم اشتباه می‌گی
> صدام حتی با ورود نظامی به خاک ایران نتونست خوزستان رو جدا کنه. دیگه بدتر از این؟
> صدام یکی از اهداف جنگی‌اش جدایی خوزستان از ایران بود که شکست کامل خورد
> 
> ببین یه واقعیت دیگه هم هست اون هم اینه که خیلی از کسایی که می‌خوان از ایران جدا بشن به خاطر رژیم کنونی هست
> مثلاً چرا باید ترک‌های ایران بخوان از ایران جدا بشن وقتی دیگه ترک‌های آذربایجان و ترکیه تو سرشون نزنند که شما کشورتون عقب افتاده هست؟
> یه بخشی از جدایی خواهی ترک‌ها تو ایران به خاطر تحقیرهایی هست که این مدت ایران شده
> 
> کردستان عراق هدیه آمریکا بهشون بود وگرنه دویست سال دیگه هم نمی‌تونستند جدا بشن
> بعد هم کردستان کلاً ایده ناپایداری هست چون حتی اگه جدا هم بشن دور تا دور دشمن گرفتتشون
> از شما ترکیه، از شرق ایران، از جنوب عراق، از غرب سوریه
> 
> بعد هم کی گفته که اگه بخواد نظام سیاسی تغییر کنه یک دفعه همه چیز سرنگون می‌شه؟
> یا حتی اگه اینطوری هم بشه باز مقاومت مردم پای انقلاب جدیدشون رو دست کم گرفتی
> صدام هم فکر می‌کرد چون ایران آشوب شده تهران رو ۳ هفته‌ای می‌گیره
> یک ماه گذشت حتی خرمشهر رو نتونست بگیره​


قوم لر در خوزستان اکثریت رو داره ....

رئیسی چه غلطی می کنه توی نیویورک ... از قبل مردم می گفتند که هیچی توی دستش نیست و عروسک خیمه شب بازی هست ، حالا هم با این وضعیت که بر نمی گرده داره ثابت می کنه عروسک خیمه شب بازی هست و بود و نبودش برای کشور هیچ فرقی نداره ...


----------



## OldTwilight

همین کس و شعرهایی که رئیسی توی نیویورک می گه کلا روی اعصاب ملته


----------



## QWECXZ

OldTwilight said:


> همین کس و شعرهایی که رئیسی توی نیویورک می گه کلا روی اعصاب ملته


بهتر از روحانی هست خدایی
روحانی خیلی بیشتر روی اعصاب بود

تنها بدی رئیسی این هست که کاریزماش صفر هست
تند تند حرف می‌زنه. قیافه‌اش همیشه اخم کرده و عصبی به نظر می‌رسه
اصلاً به درد کار رسانه‌ای نمی‌خوره​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573085369700081666


This tweet demonstrates proper and civilized engagement by authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Calm returns but now the nation has put the "mulah" on notice and waits to see how they respond..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

shadihassan28 said:


> We aren’t talking about society in general we are talking about human decency right is right wrong is wrong we have a saying worry about what’s going on your own home before you decide to attack another’, also I don’t get k pop either @Stryker1982 but I do like Korean dub shows on Netflix


Decency is you do it the right way if setting Hijabs on fire and screaming death to the Islamic Republic is decency then we need some lessons on this subject.

On the issue of "Backyard" we are completely fine we don't need quotations from Hijab Burners sitting in America.

The issue at hand is Iran and its growing K-Pop population who are clutching on white pills the average Iranian lives in Iran but dreams of being Italian 🤦🏻‍♂️

It's funny that Shia Mullahs and Liberal fanatics are teaching each other about human decency that to in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

علم الهدی: جوان در برابر زن نیمه عریان با موی پریشان فاسد می شود/ معلوم نیست چرا عده ای به دنبال جمع آوری گشت ارشاد هستند

🔹امام جمعه مشهد: این مردم به دنبال حاکمیت دین بوده و هستند، نه این که بخواهند صرفا آب و خاک ملت را در برابر دشمن حفظ کنند بلکه می خواستند دین در کشور حاکم شود 

🔹در براندازی منکرات و اجرای واجبات دینی و در عرصه عملیاتی حکمرانی دین ، مهمترین موضوع، مساله حجاب است و در واقع حجاب، نشانه و پرچم حکمرانی دین است

🔹جامعه لاابالی و زنان بی حجاب به هیچ وجه نشانه های حکمرانی دین در جامعه نیست و ما تجربه این موضوع را در کشور داشتیم، درست هنگامی که رضاخان به سراغ کشف حجاب اجباری رفت و شکست خورد.

🔹عناصر و جریانی در کشور می خواهند در کشور بی حجابی را گسترش دهند که اینها دشمن دین هستند و برداشتن حجاب همان خط دین ستیزی است. #اجتماعی 

✅ @Khabar_Fouri


----------



## Cthulhu

Shawnee said:


> علم الهدی: جوان در برابر زن نیمه عریان با موی پریشان فاسد می شود/ معلوم نیست چرا عده ای به دنبال جمع آوری گشت ارشاد هستند
> 
> 🔹امام جمعه مشهد: این مردم به دنبال حاکمیت دین بوده و هستند، نه این که بخواهند صرفا آب و خاک ملت را در برابر دشمن حفظ کنند بلکه می خواستند دین در کشور حاکم شود
> 
> 🔹در براندازی منکرات و اجرای واجبات دینی و در عرصه عملیاتی حکمرانی دین ، مهمترین موضوع، مساله حجاب است و در واقع حجاب، نشانه و پرچم حکمرانی دین است
> 
> 🔹جامعه لاابالی و زنان بی حجاب به هیچ وجه نشانه های حکمرانی دین در جامعه نیست و ما تجربه این موضوع را در کشور داشتیم، درست هنگامی که رضاخان به سراغ کشف حجاب اجباری رفت و شکست خورد.
> 
> 🔹عناصر و جریانی در کشور می خواهند در کشور بی حجابی را گسترش دهند که اینها دشمن دین هستند و برداشتن حجاب همان خط دین ستیزی است. #اجتماعی
> 
> ✅ @Khabar_Fouri


خداییش یه جا یه نفر گفت بزارید امروز حرفای علم الهدی بیاد بیرون دوباره مردم میریزن بیرون راست گفت.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cthulhu said:


> خداییش یه جا یه نفر گفت بزارید امروز حرفای علم الهدی بیاد بیرون دوباره مردم میریزن بیرون راست گفت.


علم الهدی حتی از احمدینژاد توی انتخاب حرفهاش و چه موقع اونها را بگه بدتر هست 
البته فکر کنم یکی از امامان جمعه هم گفته بود موی خانمها از فساد مسوولین خطرناک تر هست. البته اونرا مطمین نیستم کی گفته بود 
به هرحال یک مقاله جالب از ۲ سال قبل که در مورد خطراین جور صحبت کردنها هست





واکنش‌ها به سخنان جنجالی دو امام جمعه درباره حجاب| نگرانی درباره امنیت زنان


امیر ناظمی معاون وزیر ارتباطات از حجت الاسلام طباطبایی‌نژاد امام جمعه اصفهان درباره اظهارات او پیرامون لزوم «ناامن» شدن جامعه برای بدحجابان نوشته است: منظور امام‌جمعه اصفهان از ناامنی چیست و صراحتا اعلام کنند مشمول اسیدپاشی نیست.




aftabnews.ir


----------



## mohsen

سند دیگری از خلاف گویی خانواده مرحومه امینی/ مراجعه مکرر مهسا امینی به متخصصان مغز و اعصاب + سند​در حالی که خانواده مرحوم مهسا امینی همچنان اصرار دارند سابقه بیماری وی را پنهان کنند، اطلاعات جدیدی از پرونده پزشکی مهسا امینی به دست خبرنگار فارس رسیده است که نشان می‌دهد وی طی سال های گذشته مکررا به بیمارستان مراجعه داشته است و تحت درمان قرار داشته است.





*خبرگزاری فارس - گروه سلامت: *در حالی که خانواده مرحوم مهسا امینی همچنان اصرار دارند سابقه بیماری وی را پنهان کنند، اطلاعات جدیدی از پرونده پزشکی مهسا امینی به دست خبرنگار فارس رسیده است که نشان می دهد وی طی سال های گذشته مکررا به بیمارستان مراجعه داشته است و تحت درمان قرار داشته است.
نکته قابل تامل مراجعه مکرر خانم امینی به پزشک متخصص مغز و اعصاب و غدد بوده است.
در ادامه به تعدادی از مراجعات وی به مراکز درمانی مختلف در سال‌های گذشته اشاره شده است. اسناد این موضوع در اختیار خبرنگار فارس است و با مراجعه به سامانه تامین اجتماعی تطبیق این موارد و پزشکان معالج قابل صحت سنجی است.
۱۳۹۴/۹/۱: ویزیت توسط متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۵/۹/۱۳ : ویزیت توسط متخصص اطفال بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۵/۱۲/۲۴: مراجعه به متخصص جراحی در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۶/۲/۱۹: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۶/۳/۷: مراجعه به پزشک عمومی در شهر سقز
۱۳۹۶/۴/۲۲: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۶/۶/۱۵: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در شهر سقز
۱۳۹۶/۷/۲۲: مراجعه به متخصص جراحی در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۷/۳/۱۷: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۸/۴/۱: مراجعه به متخصص اطفال در شهر سقز
۱۳۹۸/۷/۹: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۸/۷/۲۰: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی مغز و اعصاب در شهر سقز
۱۳۹۸/۹/۲۴: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۸/۱۱/۵: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۹/۱/۹: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۹/۴/۲۴: مراجعه به متخصص بیماری های داخلی در شهر سقز
۱۳۹۹/۶/۱۰: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۹/۹/۱۵: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
۱۳۹۹/۱۰/۲۳: مراجعه به پزشک عمومی شهر سقز
بررسی پرونده بیمار طی سال های گذشته نشان می‌دهد، وی به طور مکرر به متخصصان مغز و اعصاب و داروهای تجویز شده برای بیمار، احتمال ابتلای مهسا امینی به بیماری مغزی را افزایش می‌دهد. همچنین بررسی پرونده نشان می‌دهد وی طی سال گذشته چند نوبت به صورت مکرر به شهر تبریز برای درمان توسط متخصص غدد مراجعه کرده است.
پیش از پدر مهسا امینی به طور مکرر به رسانه‌ها از جمله خبرگزاری فارس گفته بود، دخترش در 22 سال گذشته سابقه هیچگونه بیماری نداشته و جزء برای سرماخوردگی به پزشک مراجعه نکرده است.
گفته می‌شود این خانواده تحت تأثیر دایی آن مرحوم، اطلاعات اولیه‌ای که تأیید می کرد فرزندشان حداقل سه مرتبه پیش از نیز مشابه روز حادثه غش کرده است را تکذیب کردند.
در روزهای گذشته به سبب دروغ‌پردازی‌های رسانه‌های معاند، برخی سلبریتی‌ها و جریانات سیاسی، متأسفانه تعدادی کشته و زخمی شدند.
افکار عمومی انتظار دارد پس از خوابیدن این غائله، برخورد با محرکان و صحنه گردان آشکار و پنهان آشوب‌های اخیر و خسارت‌های جانی و مالی ایجاد شده صورت گرفته و بدون اغماض با آنها برخورد شود.






__





Loading…






fna.ir





یه مشت کثافت رذل

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> سند دیگری از خلاف گویی خانواده مرحومه امینی/ مراجعه مکرر مهسا امینی به متخصصان مغز و اعصاب + سند​در حالی که خانواده مرحوم مهسا امینی همچنان اصرار دارند سابقه بیماری وی را پنهان کنند، اطلاعات جدیدی از پرونده پزشکی مهسا امینی به دست خبرنگار فارس رسیده است که نشان می‌دهد وی طی سال های گذشته مکررا به بیمارستان مراجعه داشته است و تحت درمان قرار داشته است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *خبرگزاری فارس - گروه سلامت: *در حالی که خانواده مرحوم مهسا امینی همچنان اصرار دارند سابقه بیماری وی را پنهان کنند، اطلاعات جدیدی از پرونده پزشکی مهسا امینی به دست خبرنگار فارس رسیده است که نشان می دهد وی طی سال های گذشته مکررا به بیمارستان مراجعه داشته است و تحت درمان قرار داشته است.
> نکته قابل تامل مراجعه مکرر خانم امینی به پزشک متخصص مغز و اعصاب و غدد بوده است.
> در ادامه به تعدادی از مراجعات وی به مراکز درمانی مختلف در سال‌های گذشته اشاره شده است. اسناد این موضوع در اختیار خبرنگار فارس است و با مراجعه به سامانه تامین اجتماعی تطبیق این موارد و پزشکان معالج قابل صحت سنجی است.
> ۱۳۹۴/۹/۱: ویزیت توسط متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۵/۹/۱۳ : ویزیت توسط متخصص اطفال بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۵/۱۲/۲۴: مراجعه به متخصص جراحی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۲/۱۹: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۳/۷: مراجعه به پزشک عمومی در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۴/۲۲: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۶/۱۵: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۷/۲۲: مراجعه به متخصص جراحی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۷/۳/۱۷: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۴/۱: مراجعه به متخصص اطفال در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۷/۹: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۷/۲۰: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی مغز و اعصاب در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۹/۲۴: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۱۱/۵: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۱/۹: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۴/۲۴: مراجعه به متخصص بیماری های داخلی در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۶/۱۰: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۹/۱۵: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۱۰/۲۳: مراجعه به پزشک عمومی شهر سقز
> بررسی پرونده بیمار طی سال های گذشته نشان می‌دهد، وی به طور مکرر به متخصصان مغز و اعصاب و داروهای تجویز شده برای بیمار، احتمال ابتلای مهسا امینی به بیماری مغزی را افزایش می‌دهد. همچنین بررسی پرونده نشان می‌دهد وی طی سال گذشته چند نوبت به صورت مکرر به شهر تبریز برای درمان توسط متخصص غدد مراجعه کرده است.
> پیش از پدر مهسا امینی به طور مکرر به رسانه‌ها از جمله خبرگزاری فارس گفته بود، دخترش در 22 سال گذشته سابقه هیچگونه بیماری نداشته و جزء برای سرماخوردگی به پزشک مراجعه نکرده است.
> گفته می‌شود این خانواده تحت تأثیر دایی آن مرحوم، اطلاعات اولیه‌ای که تأیید می کرد فرزندشان حداقل سه مرتبه پیش از نیز مشابه روز حادثه غش کرده است را تکذیب کردند.
> در روزهای گذشته به سبب دروغ‌پردازی‌های رسانه‌های معاند، برخی سلبریتی‌ها و جریانات سیاسی، متأسفانه تعدادی کشته و زخمی شدند.
> افکار عمومی انتظار دارد پس از خوابیدن این غائله، برخورد با محرکان و صحنه گردان آشکار و پنهان آشوب‌های اخیر و خسارت‌های جانی و مالی ایجاد شده صورت گرفته و بدون اغماض با آنها برخورد شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یه مشت کثافت رذل


Mohsen those ct-scan are not normal , there is serrious problem with that chest ct-scan and brain , i'm still curious Judiciary medicin decide what is the cause of death . thats the final say on the matter and nobody can say they are wrong
about that list of doctors , it won't say much if the previous surgery could not be seen in the brain ct-scan except she probably had prior nervous system disease or she was hypocondriac . by looking at the cTscans and her prior surgery my guess is (i emphacize that its only a guess) she was visiting the neurologist to get her anti-epileptic drugs and she probably once in a while visited an internist to get treatment for sideeffects or checking to see if the side effect of those drugs occure that twice visit to surgeon or GP really means nothing
at a time i worked in one of semi governmental organization health center and if you see for what funny reason they would have come to the doctors.

در ضمن کی پرونده خصوصی بیمار را به خبرنگار خبرگزاری فارس داده . هر کی این کار را کرده و اون خبرنگاری که اونرا منتشر کرده در طبقه بندی خیانت در امانت قرار میگیره اونها هم به نظر من میرن بغل دست کثافتهای رذل دیگه


----------



## drmeson

aryobarzan said:


> @drmeson
> 
> SL is 83...why he does not transfer power to the next SL while he is still alive..There will be less chaos if he does that...or is he so content with the perks of the power that he can not let go...which is a good sign of how dictators behave....what good an 83 year old is to rule a complicated country such as Iran...and yes ,I agree with you that IR has done many good things for Iranian security but I am surprised how they fu*k it all up for some primitive issues such as hijab or women attendances in football stadium...



Iranian current socio-political dilemma is ditto of what happened to ideological totalitarian regimes before. Ideological leaders come in power, hold tight grip over the system for few decades and then after them, a power struggle starts which ends up with cracks in society (protests, disgust among masses) and cracks in politics (reformists, conservatives). Enemies find those cracks useful. This is what is happening to Iran at some low level right now, the proportions will increase after SL. It happened in post-Stalin USSR. 

Some of the dedicated authors on Iranian political system including Vali Nasr believes that SL position is political hostage itself of the ideas/lie they created the IRI on which is the reason he has so far failed to nominate someone else. Revolutionary regimes create a lie of heavenly world like how Stalin's Communist Mother Russia had no criminal, no rapist or serial killer. A socio-political illogical lie ... similarly Islamic system is the best for Iran where a female with four degrees need to be covered in 38 degree celsius is a lie that society of Iran is not buying, it actually never bought that. Look around us, we share boundaries with countries, the most secular one is Turkey and we behave like turks, like they are turks before muslims, we are Iranians before muslims, the glory, the history, the genetics, the apperance ... its all our identity before islam. Islam is one strong identity among them but not the only one.

So for SL, to keep the revolutionary theocratic system in power, the idea/lie of "Islamic laws" needs to be practiced at the ever single stage of the political system and then in society. Problem with IRI is that its not a totaliarian regime. Its no DRPK, China or even USSR where you can get kidnapped from your homes or where government decides hairstyles. Its a much free and educated society which has yes few hard Islamic laws but the western styled life style of Iranians and their choices in life never changed post revolution. Our disaporas are in west world, we speak english, our education system is westernized or atleast inspired from west. So while the lie of "Islamic system is the best" is practiced by SL and his supporters or even political competitors but not the society. This is the crack that enemy is using right now. Its more dangerous than any strike on Iranian nuclear program. If the next SL is weak the idea/lie will become challeneged even in the political circles and the revolution will die. Post Kosygin era in USSR they changed 4 premiers and 8 head of states in 10 years and every single one of them failed! the idea/lie was dying at social and political levels. 

SL knows very well what happens after him, there is no leader, no single figure to rally the nation. He will appoint someone who will either end up murdering the revolution or will be politically weak so will be replaced. On the contrary we will a new leader if we go through a war or crisis like situation for years, may be Bagheri can become another Soleimani. IRGC is in very good position to hijack the system. They can evolve Iran from theocratic system to theocratic-military dictatorship where leader is their chosen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> Mohsen those ct-scan are not normal , there is serrious problem with that chest ct-scan and brain , i'm still curious Judiciary medicin decide what is the cause of death . thats the final say on the matter and nobody can say they are wrong
> about that list of doctors , it won't say much if the previous surgery could not be seen in the brain ct-scan except she probably had prior nervous system disease or she was hypocondriac . by looking at the cTscans and her prior surgery my guess is (i emphacize that its only a guess) she was visiting the neurologist to get her anti-epileptic drugs and she probably once in a while visited an internist to get treatment for sideeffects or checking to see if the side effect of those drugs occure that twice visit to surgeon or GP really means nothing
> at a time i worked in one of semi governmental organization health center and if you see for what funny reason they would have come to the doctors.
> 
> در ضمن کی پرونده خصوصی بیمار را به خبرنگار خبرگزاری فارس داده . هر کی این کار را کرده و اون خبرنگاری که اونرا منتشر کرده در طبقه بندی خیانت در امانت قرار میگیره اونها هم به نظر من میرن بغل دست کثافتهای رذل دیگه


Her brother also confirmed she had fainted two or three times before, later he changed his words. they just want to inflame the riots. they are responsible for every single murder since her death.

پرونده بیمار همون وقتی که خانواده اش اون رو تبدیل به مسئله امنیت ملی کردن از حالت خصوصی خارج شد

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

LOL at those who think proving the girl was ill will change anything.

Focus on the crack in the socio-political system where the enemy is trying to hit us. Today it's Mahsa Amini, yesterday it was Navid Afkari tomorrow it will be something else. Some election, some price hike ... why is the crack not being dealt with? that's my concern. Either the government changes itself completely or they massacre these protestors to fill the crack through fear otherwise the enemy will crawl in and we will fracture up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573268535924690947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573293978207789056

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573293978207789056


The biggest indicator here is the age of the people.

Everyone here is not young, their is a clear gap between the middle age and the young aged. Does the IR not see the trend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> پرونده بیمار همون وقتی که خانواده اش اون رو تبدیل به مسئله امنیت ملی کردن از حالت خصوصی خارج شد


پرونده بیمار جهت اطلاع هیچوقت از حالت خصوصی خارج نمیشه و بدون حکم دادگاه نباید داده بشه . و مطمینا به خبرنگار یک روزنامه هیچوقت نباید داده بشه .
اینم مطمینا کار یک نفر توی تامین اجتماعی یا بیمه سلامت بوده که پول از خبرنگار فارس نیوز گرفته و این اطلاعات را از کامپیوتر بیمه خارج کرده. 


خانواده اونهم میتونا الان راحت یک وکیل بگیرند و پیگیر مساله باشند . 
و اون واژه کثافت رذل هم شامل حال اون کسی که این اطلاعات را به خبنگار داده و هم شامل خبرنگار و هم اون مدیر خبری که اجازه نشر اون را داده میشه​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

The lungs are pretty white out with signs of aspiration, likely post Mortem CT.
The head CT shows tympanic air loculations a sign of recent surgery or trauma.

@mohsen 
@Hack-Hook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> پرونده بیمار جهت اطلاع هیچوقت از حالت خصوصی خارج نمیشه و بدون حکم دادگاه نباید داده بشه . و مطمینا به خبرنگار یک روزنامه هیچوقت نباید داده بشه .
> اینم مطمینا کار یک نفر توی تامین اجتماعی یا بیمه سلامت بوده که پول از خبرنگار فارس نیوز گرفته و این اطلاعات را از کامپیوتر بیمه خارج کرده.
> 
> 
> خانواده اونهم میتونا الان راحت یک وکیل بگیرند و پیگیر مساله باشند .
> و اون واژه کثافت رذل هم شامل حال اون کسی که این اطلاعات را به خبنگار داده و هم شامل خبرنگار و هم اون مدیر خبری که اجازه نشر اون را داده میشه​


اینا اراجیفه، فکر کردی دولت میذاره خونواده کثافتش با دروغهاشون به کشتن مردم ادامه بدن و دولت هم میشینه نگاهشون میکنه؟

این چیزهایی که گفتی مربوط به بیمار معمولی هست نه یه کیس امنیتی



thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573293978207789056


نه اینا حساب نمیشن. فقط اگر از خارج خط گرفته باشن، اموال عمومی رو به آتش بکشن، دست به قتل و تجاوز بزن، اونوقت جزو مردم ایران حساب میشن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Demonstration should stop now, the message was given to the system, reform or within a year-2 years worse demonstrations will happen.


Cthulhu said:


> خداییش یه جا یه نفر گفت بزارید امروز حرفای علم الهدی بیاد بیرون دوباره مردم میریزن بیرون راست گفت.


In sharoor ta hadi khatarnake ke hazere khorasano joda kone az Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> The biggest indicator here is the age of the people.
> 
> Everyone here is not young, their is a clear gap between the middle age and the young aged. Does the IR not see the trend?



Also region difference.

Mostly Kurds, Tehran and North.
Little in Yazd, South, Esfahan, others


----------



## QWECXZ

ای خدا یعنی می‌شه من اون روزی که ایران انگلیسی‌های حرومزاده رو تو فوتبال ببره رو ببینم
خیلی حرومزاده‌ها ما رو دست کم گرفتند و ادعا دارن برامون. فقط ببریم اشکشون رو ببینم من​

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Should be cracked down hard now, it has no goals
> 
> In sharoor ta hadi khatarnake ke hazere khorasano joda kone az Iran.


alamalhoda ro bayad begiran jer bedan. martike mashado be faheshe khoone tabdil karde.

Some good news. Iran beat Uruguay 1-0 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573375616090513409

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> alamalhoda ro bayad begiran jer bedan. martike mashado be faheshe khoone tabdil karde.
> 
> Some good news. Iran beat Uruguay 1-0
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573375616090513409


به خاطر همین هست که می‌گم انگلیس رو هم بزنیم دیگه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> Some good news. Iran beat Uruguay 1-0


Wow, and it looks like Uraguay was playing their main line up, and Iran didn't get scored on.

Well played to the defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573402765900279808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573404575612424199

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573408608687210509

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573407982167429120


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573402765900279808
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573404575612424199
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573408608687210509
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573407982167429120


Aban 97 was put down in a few days, this has been about a week now. 

Next time it will last a month, and then the time after will be longer. The moftkhors need to wake up and smell the coffee before they are beaten to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> Aban 97 was put down in a few days, this has been about a week now.
> 
> Next time it will last a month, and then the time after will be longer. The moftkhors need to wake up and smell the coffee before they are beaten to death.


آبان ۹۸ مردمی نبود
شورش طبقه فقیر با برنامه قبلی آمریکا و عربستان و اسرائیل با استفاده از کمپین فشار حداکثری و تحریکات قومی بود به ویژه در خوزستان
این یکی کاملاً مردمی هست و حتی اگه مردم هم یه مدت حوصلشون سر بره بیخیال بشن باز با کوچکترین بهانه‌ای دوباره شروع می‌شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573402765900279808
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573404575612424199
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573408608687210509
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573407982167429120


Putting trash cans on fire and throwing stones is not going to dismantle the regime. They need a proper leader, millions of people marches, take over of key buildings, ministries etc

Until such thing happens these actions are only enough to voice dissatisfaction.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Aban 97 was put down in a few days, this has been about a week now.
> 
> Next time it will last a month, and then the time after will be longer. The moftkhors need to wake up and smell the coffee before they are beaten to death.



Lol Iran isn’t falling to some 120lb teenagers.

These losers act all tough until they are taken into prisons and have a broomstick shoved up their ***.

Military isn’t defecting. Bazaar isn’t shutting down. Unemployed teenagers aren’t the lifeblood of the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Dariush the Great said:


> Putting trash cans on fire and throwing stones is not going to dismantle the regime. They need a proper leader, millions of people marches, take over of key buildings, ministries etc
> 
> Until such thing happens these actions are only enough to voice dissatisfaction.



They are contributing to the erosion of the regime's legitimacy though, building up anger and frustration that with every following protest gets more fired up while the Islamic Republic doesn't got time on its side.

With every new generation passing, the ideological robustness of the state crumbles. It's matter of when, not if, that the system is going to get radically reformed or completely overthrown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Lol Iran isn’t falling to some 120lb teenagers.
> 
> These losers act all tough until they are taken into prisons and have a broomstick shoved up their ***.
> 
> Military isn’t defecting. Bazaar isn’t shutting down. Unemployed teenagers aren’t the lifeblood of the government.


I mentioned in many comments how this won't actually effect and potential to overthrown the system at this current moment. Not a chance without actually taking any strategic objectives which would require sentiment shifts in the internal security apparatus and more people to join. 

My point was that, down the line, you have no guarantees that other segments of the society do not join in these riots, like the Bazaaris, and middle aged groups which would be the life blood of the system.

In addition, down the line the younger generations will grow up and take over roles from the now retired, but this generation is clearly much more western influenced than the previous and this will also create weakness in the structure of the system, which many spies and 5th columns will be rampant inside government. Essentially, the system cannot last if it continues in this route. 

The young pro-IR are not many to compensate. The poor class is also being pressured, and it is likely another fuel hike is coming as well. These are not positive signs, the only thing that can recovers somethings is economic activity and jobs, and I think the system is betting that the Shanghai deal they are not part of will provide dividends but I am doubtful.


----------



## Al_Muhannad

Great Janjua said:


> What I have learnt over the years is Iran is a majority liberal nation but ruled by Shia extremists best model for Iran should be a democratically elected Gov but at least stick to your culture half of the Iranians are off their t*ts


During my interactions with Persians, I have found them to have severe inferiority complex w.r.t white race. Mofos be like we are billion year old civilization (like bharti nagriks) then start doing the most obscene things to blend in with whites. 
They sealed their fate a long time ago. This also serves as a warning for people of Pakistan to get their sh*t together.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> The lungs are pretty white out with signs of aspiration, likely post Mortem CT.
> The head CT shows tympanic air loculations a sign of recent surgery or trauma.
> 
> @mohsen
> @Hack-Hook


those ct were supposed to be from when she was alive , and i didn't see unusial air in head ct , can youshow it to me



mohsen said:


> اینا اراجیفه، فکر کردی دولت میذاره خونواده کثافتش با دروغهاشون به کشتن مردم ادامه بدن و دولت هم میشینه نگاهشون میکنه؟
> 
> این چیزهایی که گفتی مربوط به بیمار معمولی هست نه یه کیس امنیتی


ببخشید محترمانه تر نمیتونم بگم و لی شما از قانون هیچی نمیدونی.
اگر دولت بخواد اطلاعات درمانی شخصی را فاش کنه هزار راه قانونی داره نه اینکه یک خبر نگار رشوه بده و به یک کارمند بیمه درمانی لیست دفعاتی که از دفترچه درمانی استفاده شده را در بیارن. این کثافت کاری را به دولت الکی نسبت نده . خود خبر نگار وخبر گذاری فارس به این روش غیر قانونی عمل کردن نه دولت و قوه قضاییه

این جرمها را بعضیها مرتکب میشن بعدش ادعای قانون مداری هم میکنن . دنبالش یک عده میان این کثافت کاری را به دولت نسبت میدن​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573402765900279808
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573404575612424199
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573408608687210509
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573407982167429120


funny just to night head of police on TV said we gave strict order that no police officer carry Gun.
laughing part was when the tv host told him are you sure there videos that say otherwise


----------



## Surenas

Hack-Hook said:


> funny just to night head of police on TV said we gave strict order that no police officer carry Gun.



I'm not sure whether there is anyone within the regime that isn't deceptive or deceitful. They lie by nature.

Reminds me of a fitting quote by Solzhenitsyn:

_“The rules are simple: they lie to us, we know they're lying, they know we know they're lying, but they keep lying to us, and we keep pretending to believe them.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Surenas said:


> I'm not sure whether there is anyone within the regime that isn't deceptive or deceitful. They lie by nature.
> 
> Reminds me of a fitting quote by Solzhenitsyn:
> 
> _“The rules are simple: they lie to us, we know they're lying, they know we know they're lying, but they keep lying to us, and we keep pretending to believe them.”_


Lying is rampant beyond comprehension, many such cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> I mentioned in many comments how this won't actually effect and potential to overthrown the system at this current moment. Not a chance without actually taking any strategic objectives which would require sentiment shifts in the internal security apparatus and more people to join.
> 
> My point was that, down the line, you have no guarantees that other segments of the society do not join in these riots, like the Bazaaris, and middle aged groups which would be the life blood of the system.
> 
> In addition, down the line the younger generations will grow up and take over roles from the now retired, but this generation is clearly much more western influenced than the previous and this will also create weakness in the structure of the system, which many spies and 5th columns will be rampant inside government. Essentially, the system cannot last if it continues in this route.
> 
> The young pro-IR are not many to compensate. The poor class is also being pressured, and it is likely another fuel hike is coming as well. These are not positive signs, the only thing that can recovers somethings is economic activity and jobs, and I think the system is betting that the Shanghai deal they are not part of will provide dividends but I am doubtful.



Not happening.

Overthrowing governments that have their own security (IRGC) that have their own militias (Basij) and whose ruling factions largely stick together in times of distress means iran is one of the least likely countries to have a revolution. Bazaaris don’t have that much power anymore since IRGC has way more economic clout than them. They know if they stray too much then government will just imminent domain their business. Now they poor and likely in jail. Why would they take such a risk?

That’s why I said change needs to come over time and from within.

The factions may jockey for power and some may dispise each other. But they know at the end of the day they can only count on each other because if the revolution happens the Rouhani’s of Iran have just as much blood on their hands as the Raisi’s of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Surenas said:


> They are contributing to the erosion of the regime's legitimacy though, building up anger and frustration that with every following protest gets more fired up while the Islamic Republic doesn't got time on its side.
> 
> With every new generation passing, the ideological robustness of the state crumbles. It's matter of when, not if, that the system is going to get radically reformed or completely overthrown.


It's a (slow or moderate) proces of Islamism getting weaker, there's no escape from that.



Surenas said:


> I'm not sure whether there is anyone within the regime that isn't deceptive or deceitful. They lie by nature.
> 
> Reminds me of a fitting quote by Solzhenitsyn:
> 
> _“The rules are simple: they lie to us, we know they're lying, they know we know they're lying, but they keep lying to us, and we keep pretending to believe them.”_


they even lie that internet is not disrupted, when they open their mouth you know they're lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> those ct were supposed to be from when she was alive , and i didn't see unusial air in head ct , can youshow it to me
> 
> 
> ببخشید محترمانه تر نمیتونم بگم و لی شما از قانون هیچی نمیدونی.
> اگر دولت بخواد اطلاعات درمانی شخصی را فاش کنه هزار راه قانونی داره نه اینکه یک خبر نگار رشوه بده و به یک کارمند بیمه درمانی لیست دفعاتی که از دفترچه درمانی استفاده شده را در بیارن. این کثافت کاری را به دولت الکی نسبت نده . خود خبر نگار وخبر گذاری فارس به این روش غیر قانونی عمل کردن نه دولت و قوه قضاییه
> 
> این جرمها را بعضیها مرتکب میشن بعدش ادعای قانون مداری هم میکنن . دنبالش یک عده میان این کثافت کاری را به دولت نسبت میدن​



Pictures look like shit.

I start with chest. See arrows air behind the sternum, air in the lung, blood around aorta without any fluid around the heart itself.

CPR effect??!!


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573368789248671744


----------



## Surenas

One shouldn't overlook the fact that even within the security organizations that forcefully keep the revolution ongoing, there is disagreement about everything ranging from domestic policies to how to organize international affairs. There is a reason why even the IRGC is deeply infiltrated, as it accurately reflects the schism within society and the lengths many officials in the know are willing to go to sabotage and undermine official policy. So even if they stick together in times of distress, perceptional changes within society eventually find their way to state institutions.

There is a historical theme of revolutions de-energizing at its third generation, and the Islamic Republic doesn't seem to be an exception to this rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> they even lie that internet is not disrupted, when they open their mouth you know they're lying.


As someone who lives in Tehran, cable internet (ADSL/VDSL/FTTx) is fine, although sometimes there are small interruptions in DNS servers, but cellphone internet does not seem to work since yesterday. WhatsApp stopped working 3 days ago.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Not happening.
> 
> Overthrowing governments that have their own security (IRGC) that have their own militias (Basij) and whose ruling factions largely stick together in times of distress means iran is one of the least likely countries to have a revolution. Bazaaris don’t have that much power anymore since IRGC has way more economic clout than them. They know if they stray too much then government will just imminent domain their business. Now they poor and likely in jail. Why would they take such a risk?
> 
> That’s why I said change needs to come over time and from within.
> 
> The factions may jockey for power and some may dispise each other. But they know at the end of the day they can only count on each other because if the revolution happens the Rouhani’s of Iran have just as much blood on their hands as the Raisi’s of Iran.


The IRGC consists of people, if you don't have much new loyal generations how are you going to address the shortage of manpower in both economic and military sectors of the IRGC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> Pictures look like shit.
> 
> I start with chest. See arrows air behind the sternum, air in the lung, blood around aorta without any fluid around the heart itself.
> 
> CPR effect??!!
> 
> View attachment 882182


thats mediastinal view not pranchyme view , what you see as air is actually how normal lung must look in the mediastianal view , in long view that color means air
these are two normal CT-Scan
Mediastinal view




Lung View


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> Pictures look like shit.
> 
> I start with chest. See arrows air behind the sternum, air in the lung, blood around aorta without any fluid around the heart itself.
> 
> CPR effect??!!
> 
> View attachment 882182



I used arrows.

Bone is white, air is black. So it is not a negative.

What is that gush of blood density around that aorta?

What is the air density behind sternum?

I am not even done Dr Jan.
I have a lot of problems with this.

*Where is the breast?

This is a man!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> *Where is the breast?
> 
> This is a man!!*


Good point actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> thats mediastinal view not pranchyme view , what you see as air is actually how normal lung must look in the mediastianal view , in long view that color means air
> these are two normal CT-Scan
> Mediastinal view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lung View




In lung view you do not have air behind sternum.

@Hack-Hook 

More

This shitty white out lung needs a ventilator support.

Where is airway?
Let’s me say this is a dead body without airway

CT shows brain folding of a 50 plus person. 


I conclude this an old dead man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

Tehran:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573440302995873792
Oshnavieh (Kurdish):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573445273145298947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Surenas said:


> Tehran:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573440302995873792
> Oshnavieh (Kurdish):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573445273145298947


اینها که چیزی نیستند الکی شلوغ می‌کنی
ده بیست نفر بچه جو گیر ۱۵ - ۱۶ ساله ۱۲۰ پوندی هستند
 ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> اینها که چیزی نیستند الکی شلوغ می‌کنی
> ده بیست نفر بچه جو گیر ۱۵ - ۱۶ ساله ۱۲۰ پوندی هستند
> ​


The only place that matters is Tehran, and theirs a decent amount of people.


----------



## Dariush the Great

The protests are enough to shock the mullahs that there are millions of people inside the country that do not agree with their (internal) policies.

The damage to the reputation and legitimacy of IR by these protests can never be reversed and will only result in weakening of the ideological pillars.

2 or 3 generations from now, Iran will be a different country and more open-minded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> The protests are enough to shock the mullahs that there are millions of people inside the country that do not agree with their (internal) policies.
> 
> The damage to the reputation and legitimacy of IR by these protests can never be reversed and will only result in weakening of the ideological pillars.
> 
> 2 or 3 generations from now, Iran will be a different country and more open-minded.


One or two generations at most.
بابا دهه هفتاد و دهه هشتاد دهن اینها رو سرویس کردن
ببین دهه ۹۰ و دهه یکم قرن جدید چی از آب در بیان

از نیمه دوم دهه شصت اختیار از دست حکومت در اومد
الان نوبت به بچه‌دار شدن بچه‌های ۶۵ تا ۷۵ رسیده. ببین چه بچه‌هایی علیه قوانین کس شعر حکومت تربیت کنند
فکر کن هم پدر و مادرت هم مادربزرگ و پدربزرگت غیر مذهبی و ضد حکومت باشن
به نظرت امکان داره تو با ارزش‌های حکومت بزرگ بشی و بهشون پایبند باشی؟​


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> The only place that matters is Tehran, and theirs a decent amount of people.


تبریز هم خیلی شلوغه. تبریز تهران آذری‌ها هست
من دو تا دوست تو تبریز دارم خبر دارم که خیلی شلوغ بوده این چند روز
مشهد و سمت غرب کشور هم که خیلی اوضاع برآشفته هست

من تعجبم از اهواز و شیراز هست که ساکت هستند
اهواز به نظر میاد شده شهر نفوذی‌های عربستان
یادته سر آبان ۹۸ خوزستان چه کولی‌بازی در آوردن؟ الان ساکت نشستن

امیدوارم نتیجه هر چی که می‌شه به بهتر شدن ایران و اتحاد بیشتر مردم کمک کنه​


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Change is inevitable. Shahriar Heydari, chairman of national security committee of the Iranian Parliament, has already said it's not police task to control womens hijab, police is for general security. 
Zarghami has also spoken: 
*او افزود: «برخلاف تصور برخی دوستان و دشمنان، تجدیدنظر در برخی قوانین و روش‌های ناکارآمد اجتماعی، به سقوط دومینو وار نظام منجر نمی‌شود.»
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Masih alinejad neveshte ke oshnavie soghoot karde.

Yani in ke polis va digar mamooran az shahr farar kardan.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Change is inevitable. Shahriar Heydari, chairman of national security committee of the Iranian Parliament, has already said it's not police task to control womens hijab, police is for general security.
> Zarghami has also spoken:
> *او افزود: «برخلاف تصور برخی دوستان و دشمنان، تجدیدنظر در برخی قوانین و روش‌های ناکارآمد اجتماعی، به سقوط دومینو وار نظام منجر نمی‌شود.»
> *


Zaman hamechi ro taghir mide. Adamha taghir mikonand. Hamin zarghami khodesh kesafat tar az hame bood.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dariush the Great said:


> Masih alinejad neveshte ke oshnavie soghoot karde.
> 
> Yani in ke polis va digar mamooran az shahr farar kardan.
> 
> 
> Zaman hamechi ro taghir mide. Adamha taghir mikonand. Hamin zarghami khodesh kesafat tar az hame bood.


Zaman davaye darde kheyli chiza hast.


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> One or two generations at most.
> بابا دهه هفتاد و دهه هشتاد دهن اینها رو سرویس کردن
> ببین دهه ۹۰ و دهه یکم قرن جدید چی از آب در بیان
> 
> از نیمه دوم دهه شصت اختیار از دست حکومت در اومد
> الان نوبت به بچه‌دار شدن بچه‌های ۶۵ تا ۷۵ رسیده. ببین چه بچه‌هایی علیه قوانین کس شعر حکومت تربیت کنند
> فکر کن هم پدر و مادرت هم مادربزرگ و پدربزرگت غیر مذهبی و ضد حکومت باشن
> به نظرت امکان داره تو با ارزش‌های حکومت بزرگ بشی و بهشون پایبند باشی؟​



البته نرخ بارداری به شدت به نفع مذهبی هاست

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> البته نرخ بارداری به شدت به نفع مذهبی هاست


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Dariush the Great said:


> Masih alinejad neveshte ke oshnavie soghoot karde.
> 
> Yani in ke polis va digar mamooran az shahr farar kardan.
> 
> 
> Zaman hamechi ro taghir mide. Adamha taghir mikonand. Hamin zarghami khodesh kesafat tar az hame bood


Khar-mazhabiya dast dadan be monafeghin va shahollahiya ke jaryan bode amniati begire, bishtar be samte koshtar va fetneh bere bejaye eslahate ghanooni.


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> البته نرخ بارداری به شدت به نفع مذهبی هاست


شاید نهایت چند دهم یا شاید چند صدم حتی. خیلی متفاوت نیست
نسبت به جمعیت بسنجی چون رشد شبیه نمایی هست می‌بینی که پایه به اندازه نما مهم هست
پایه عدد به شدت به نفع ضد مذهبی‌ها هست. نما هم کم و بیش مساوی هست
اون قسمتی از مذهبی‌هایی که تو فکر می‌کنی اتفاقاً اکثراً مخالفین سر سخت شیعه و حکومت تو سیستان و کردستان هستند
کلاً نرخ باروری به شدت علیه شیعیان شده تو ایران


باز هم یه سری بگن می‌زنیم و می‌کشیم تا جمع بشه. وقتی سطح خشونت بالا بگیره ترس هم کم کم می‌ریزه و جاش رو به خشم و انزجار می‌ده​
__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573248826151936002باید راهکاری رو پیدا کرد که پایدار باشه و مردم رو راضی کنه. نه اینکه خشونت بیشتر رو بهش دامن زد​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Khar-mazhabiya dast dadan be monafeghin va shahollahiya ke jaryan bode amniati begire, bishtar be samte koshtar va fetneh bere bejaye eslahate ghanooni.


Khar mazhabiya faghat zoor halishoon mishe. Alternative dige vojod nadare. Ya mardom barmigardan khoone hashoon va dobare zajr mikeshan ya bayad dargir beshan ba sarkoobgarha va az tarighe dargiri bidareshoon kard va ghanoon mozakhraf ro avaz konan.


----------



## Stryker1982

Some people think Government can't fall, the government itself is also arrogant like this, and that is preciesely why they fall. Their arrogance blinds them from being effective, and their only solution is suppression, and they think they can't fall until they do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573333342422024192


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Some people think Government can't fall, the government itself is also arrogant like this, and that is preciesely why they fall. Their arrogance blinds them from being effective, and their only solution is suppression, and they think they can't fall until they do.



You guys parade this 1T economy figure. If true then Up to 400B of that is in hands of IRGC. Some of the biggest companies in Iran have IRGC alumni up and down it’s leadership chain. Artesh has IRGC commanders.

You really think IRGC will just let its empire disappear? They will pack their bags and leave? It will become civil war before any type of government change. And if you overthrow the mullahs without major bloodshed (a miracle) you will just get a military tribunal council similar to Egypt. You think you gonna get a Mossadegh like figure that revolutionize Iran? This isn’t 2000 B.C.

An IRGC led Iran may let you have the alcohol, night clubs, and western style dress code these “kids” so desperately desire. But then what?

Remember that nuclear deal you hate so much? Remember the chest beating bravado you do when Iran refuses to bow to the West? Well guess what the next riots will be?

We don’t want nuclear program. We want jobs
We don’t want sanctions
We don’t want inflation
We don’t want hardship
We don’t want missiles

Then what will you to address these issues? Capitulate to the Western demands? They will be waiting smiling that now you have zero leverage anymore. Just like they are smiling at Russia and the situation Putin is in.

This issue goes far far beyond dress code. That’s just the tip of a never ending iceberg.

And if history shows anything: Turks, Arabs, and Persians will just continue to demand and demand and demand until they drive their nation into the ground (Syria, Libya, Iraq, Egypt, Yemen, etc) until there is just a failed state left in its wake. Then they go “oops” while they sip lattes in [insert western country here].

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

TheImmortal said:


> You guys parade this 1T economy figure. If true then Up to 400B of that is in hands of IRGC. Some of the biggest companies in Iran have IRGC alumni up and down it’s leadership chain. Artesh has IRGC commanders.
> 
> You really think IRGC will just let its empire disappear? They will pack their bags and leave? It will become civil war before any type of government change. And if you overthrow the mullahs without major bloodshed (a miracle) you will just get a military tribunal council similar to Egypt. You think you gonna get a Mossadegh like figure that revolutionize Iran? This isn’t 2000 B.C.
> 
> An IRGC led Iran may let you have the alcohol, night clubs, and western style dress code these “kids” so desperately desire. But then what?
> 
> Remember that nuclear deal you hate so much? Remember the chest beating bravado you do when Iran refuses to bow to the West? Well guess what the next riots will be?
> 
> We don’t want nuclear program. We want jobs
> We don’t want sanctions
> We don’t want inflation
> We don’t want hardship
> We don’t want missiles
> 
> Then what will you to address these issues? Capitulate to the Western demands? They will be waiting smiling that now you have zero leverage anymore. Just like they are smiling at Russia and the situation Putin is in.
> 
> This issue goes far far beyond dress code. That’s just the tip of a never ending iceberg.
> 
> And if history shows anything: Turks, Arabs, and Persians will just continue to demand and demand and demand until they drive their nation into the ground (Syria, Libya, Iraq, Egypt, Yemen, etc) until there is just a failed state left in its wake. Then they go “oops” while they sip lattes in [insert western country here].


Here is someone that doesn't understand how Iranians think.

You can be a dictator, become a paramilitary maffia with billions of dollars, you can even shout death to America but atleast treat your own people good and with respect. Do not impose backward semit law.

Iranians would even accept IRGC if they were busy defending Iran and not chase people for refusing wearing the semit hijab.

Iranian people are nationalist by nature, this is what IRGC must consider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TheImmortal said:


> Remember that nuclear deal you hate so much? Remember the chest beating bravado you do when Iran refuses to bow to the West? Well guess what the next riots will be?
> 
> We don’t want nuclear program. We want jobs
> We don’t want sanctions
> We don’t want inflation
> We don’t want hardship
> We don’t want missiles


The difference is that hijab problem can be solved in literally 1 day and will bring benefit to the economy and society, it will also bring more unity. 
About Nuclear and missiles, at least 75% of Iran defends these programs, these are "namusi and gheyrati" issues. At least 80% defends IRGC-Quds activities. 
One problem remains: economy, it's a deep rooted problem, but it can be solved/improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> You guys parade this 1T economy figure. If true then Up to 400B of that is in hands of IRGC. Some of the biggest companies in Iran have IRGC alumni up and down it’s leadership chain. Artesh has IRGC commanders.


Lol when did I say this?


TheImmortal said:


> You really think IRGC will just let its empire disappear? They will pack their bags and leave? It will become civil war before any type of government change. And if you overthrow the mullahs without major bloodshed (a miracle) you will just get a military tribunal council similar to Egypt. You think you gonna get a Mossadegh like figure that revolutionize Iran? This isn’t 2000 B.C.


Who exactly do you think I am? Making all these assumptions about my viewpoints. I don't give a damn about Mossadegh. If chaos continues in the streets and it disrupts the economy, I expect the armed forces to intervene either in suppression or coup. I don't just expect armed forces personal to feel indifferent to the problems of society. They are not robots.


TheImmortal said:


> Remember that nuclear deal you hate so much? Remember the chest beating bravado you do when Iran refuses to bow to the West? Well guess what the next riots will be?
> 
> We don’t want nuclear program. We want jobs
> We don’t want sanctions
> We don’t want inflation
> We don’t want hardship
> We don’t want missiles


Asking for basic social changes and reducing corruption is forbidden? because it is considered appeasement? What kind of government operates like that. These are basic requests.
People have been tolerating poor economic situation and hardship for years, and then you throw backwards laws ontop of course they are going wild. Only because of these backwards laws they shout against Soleimani and the IRGC, if not they would be proud of them and their acheivements, but when women are beaten and thrown into a van, they curse the whole system.


TheImmortal said:


> This issue goes far far beyond dress code. That’s just the tip of a never ending iceberg.


I understand this concept of appeasement, but are you actually going to defend mandatory hijab and unequal laws for women? I know you think these rules are stupid and add on to the destructive nature of sanctions of 5th column enterprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

من نمی‌دونم این توهم قدرت جمهوری اسلامی از کجا میاد
باز شاه چهارتا میلیاردر آمریکایی رو داشت مثل راکفلر و اینها که پشتش بایستند

چینی‌ها و روس‌ها که به قیمت گونی سیب‌زمینی جمهوری اسلامی رو می‌فروشن
من با چینی‌ها و روس‌های خیلی خیلی زیادی تو این چند سال حرف زدم. بالای شاید ۱۰۰ نفر
چه مخالف حکومت خودشون چه موافق
یک نفرشون رو ندیدم که بگه حکومت جمهوری اسلامی به درد ایران می‌خوره
نمونشون هم تو همین فروم زیاد هستند

جمهوری اسلامی و سپاه تخم اسرائیل از نظر اقتصاد و قدرت نظامی نیست
اگه اسرائیل این همه سال تونسته با زور به فلسطین فسقلی و چند میلیونی حکومت کنه و هزینه نده،‌ جمهوری اسلامی هم با زور می‌تونه به ۸۵ میلیون نفر حکومت کنه. اون هم با اقتصادی که خرج خود نیروهاش رو به زور می‌ده و حتی به ماهی هزار دلار هم اکثراً‌ نمی‌رسه

ضرغامی خیلی درست گفت. هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره که عقب نشینی حکومت تو کارهای اشتباه منجر به سقوط دومینووار بشه
کسانی که این ایده رو مطرح می‌کنند باید بدونند انفجار زمانی حاصل می‌شه که یه ظرفی رو ببندی و فقط بهش گاز تزریق کنی تا فشار داخلش بره بالا
کاری هست که رژیم این چند سال با مردم کرده. گرونی و تحقیر حس ملی ایرانیان و قوانین سختگیرانه و نبود تفریح همون گازی هست که به فضای بسته سیاسی شور تزریق شده و دیر یا زود مثل بمب منفجر می‌شه. مگه اینکه در ظرف رو شل کنند تا یه کم فشار تخلیه بشه
اگه فشار تخلیه نشه فقط جامعه زودتر منفجر می‌شه​
__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573433700783886336


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573436442025644032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573231615119134720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573231615119134720


Iranian army should have shot them for destroying public property and bringing the shadow of the black crow over our country.

Shah khaye nadasht.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

QWECXZ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573231615119134720



سال ۵۷ اینها ساده لوح و احساسی بودند
هنوز هم همون گوه اند


----------



## WudangMaster

Dariush the Great said:


> Shah khaye nadasht.


When he returned home from Lake Geneva with ernest peron on his arm, Reza Shah turned to Foorooghi and said "this madar ghabeh will ruin everything that I have done!" 
Anyone involved in nightly activities with mr. peron that his majesty was involved in had no business cleaning the throne, let alone occupying it...


----------



## shadihassan28

Stryker1982 said:


> Some people think Government can't fall, the government itself is also arrogant like this, and that is preciesely why they fall. Their arrogance blinds them from being effective, and their only solution is suppression, and they think they can't fall until they do.


If they thought before they act,the government officials,if they had actually did an investigation instead of white washing it and actually seriously did an investigation saying they actually mourned this girls loss I can tell you this protests/riots wouldn’t have occurred. I don’t think Iran will fall I actually believe reform should come from within because you start hanging government officials from government offices you will only make Iran go from a modern country to medieval times quick, civil war doesn’t help anyone, but I agree just because the irgc doesn’t mean they can’t fall,people thought Syrian republican guards were all powerful look at Syria now had to be brought from the very brink by Iran Russia and America indirectly and directly and bashar is still barely holding on without all these countries involved


----------



## TheImmortal

Dariush the Great said:


> Here is someone that doesn't understand how Iranians think.



Here is someone living In Netherlands telling us how Iranians think. Your opinion isn’t any greater than mine living in Europe.



Dariush the Great said:


> You can be a dictator, become a paramilitary maffia with billions of dollars, you can even shout death to America but atleast treat your own people good and with respect. Do not impose backward semit law.



Did the Shah impose backward social freedom law?

Did Mossadegh impose backward social freedom law?



Dariush the Great said:


> Iranian people are nationalist by nature, this is what IRGC must consider.



So the gas riots were caused by hijab? Or was 2009 riots caused by hijab?

The issue isn’t hijab at all. It’s systemic. Hijab is just one condition of an massive problem.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> The difference is that hijab problem can be solved in literally 1 day and will bring benefit to the economy and society, it will also bring more unity.
> About Nuclear and missiles, at least 75% of Iran defends these programs, these are "namusi and gheyrati" issues. At least 80% defends IRGC-Quds activities.
> One problem remains: economy, it's a deep rooted problem, but it can be solved/improved.



The hijab isn’t the issue. It is merely one problem of many.

Were the gas riots caused by hijab and dress code?

Like you correctly alluded…it’s the economy. If economy was amazing then people could accept certain restrictions. But when everything is in the dumpster someone has nothing to lose.


Stryker1982 said:


> Who exactly do you think I am? Making all these assumptions about my viewpoints. I don't give a damn about Mossadegh. If chaos continues in the streets and it disrupts the economy, I expect the armed forces to intervene either in suppression or coup. I don't just expect armed forces personal to feel indifferent to the problems of society. They are not robots.



What disturbs the economy is the mass strikes that have been happening over pay and economic strangulation.Which everyone here was blind too (conveniently). Suddenly one person dies and everyone finds a moral compass.



Stryker1982 said:


> Asking for basic social changes and reducing corruption is forbidden? because it is considered appeasement? What kind of government operates like that. These are basic requests.



The underlying issue is the economy. Not hijab. Not dress code. Not corruption. Corruption happens in every country it’s not iran specific. But when people’s stomachs are hungry the smallest things (gas price increase, hijab, etc ) break the camels back.



Stryker1982 said:


> People have been tolerating poor economic situation and hardship for years, and then you throw backwards laws ontop of course they are going wild.



Finally some correct words from you



Stryker1982 said:


> Only because of these backwards laws they shout against Soleimani and the IRGC, if not they would be proud of them and their acheivements, but when women are beaten and thrown into a van, they curse the whole system.



Lol the Syrian war was pretty unpopular in Iran until the rise of ISIS. All the protests about feeding Palestine and dying in Syria you guys missed that during your rah rah Iran moment.

They were tearing down Solemani posters the night Iran shot down the civilian airline. Or was that hijab related as well?



Stryker1982 said:


> I understand this concept of appeasement, but are you actually going to defend mandatory hijab and unequal laws for women? I know you think these rules are stupid and add on to the destructive nature of sanctions of 5th column enterprise.



I am saying things must be done in a correct manner. If every time someone burns tires and sets fire to police stations you appease then the next riots will be because of economy (too late gas riots) or for another social issue. Eventually it will be for removal of religion or the Islamic republic itself. Then what will you do when the liberals make up most of parliament? This is what I mean things must be done in correct manner.

I support a referendum for voluntary hijab. Give it 5-10 years then another one for voluntary mantoe if all goes well.

You guys act like Liberal Americans that want to defund the police because statistically speaking out of tens of thousands arrests a handful of people died during them.

How many times has Iranian dress code police arrested people in last 5 years? Let’s say tens of thousands. How many known cases of deaths have there been? 1? 5? 10?

You need to punish the officers not the entire government. Would be like punishing Congress for a police officer getting trigger happy in the USA. It’s absurd


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> In lung view you do not have air behind sternum.
> 
> @Hack-Hook
> 
> More
> 
> This shitty white out lung needs a ventilator support.
> 
> Where is airway?
> Let’s me say this is a dead body without airway
> 
> CT shows brain folding of a 50 plus person.
> 
> 
> I conclude this an old dead man


In higher cuts you see it . If you look at the CT-Scan you post you see that it's cut of lower chest and in it Trachea is divided into the two main bronchus . If you see tracheal tube in this cut it means the tube is two low and entered one of the main bronchus in simple word one of the lungs are not being ventilated and unless you yourself have done that for a reason (mainly it's done for massive hemoptysis till the patient is sent to surgery room, immediately) you had to move the tube back until it's above Carina which is ,2-3cm above current cut

About in lung view you can't see air behind sternum if there is air behind it you see it in lung view . The lung view CT I saw of Mrs. Amini didn't had air there if I recall correctly but it was not all the CT scan it was only 1or 2 cut so all I can say in those cut I saw there was no air . Maybe there was air in cuts I didn't see maybe there was no air at all I can't say untill I see all cuts



Shawnee said:


> In lung view you do not have air behind sternum.
> 
> @Hack-Hook
> 
> More
> 
> This shitty white out lung needs a ventilator support.
> 
> Where is airway?
> Let’s me say this is a dead body without airway
> 
> CT shows brain folding of a 50 plus person.
> 
> 
> I conclude this an old dead man


And in fact there is no brain folding at all . That's the problem I said the brain is edemato 
By the way there is not that much change in a normal brain-ct of a 50 years old with a. 30 years old


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> In higher cuts you see it . If you look at the CT-Scan you post you see that it's cut of lower chest and in it Trachea is divided into the two main bronchus . If you see tracheal tube in this cut it means the tube is two low and entered one of the main bronchus in simple word one of the lungs are not being ventilated and unless you yourself have done that for a reason (mainly it's done for massive hemoptysis till the patient is sent to surgery room, immediately) you had to move the tube back until it's above Carina which is ,2-3cm above current cut
> 
> About in lung view you can't see air behind sternum if there is air behind it you see it in lung view . The lung view CT I saw of Mrs. Amini didn't had air there if I recall correctly but it was not all the CT scan it was only 1or 2 cut so all I can say in those cut I saw there was no air . Maybe there was air in cuts I didn't see maybe there was no air at all I can't say untill I see all cuts


Tube is there correct.

There is clear air behind the sternum in my middle arrow?
What do you call the middle arrow then?

Finally, where is the breast?
We have the right cut levels to have breast tissue.

Edited.


----------



## Muhammed45

این تظاهرات زمانی اتفاق افتاد که رئیس جمهور در صحن سازمان ملل در حال آماده سازی روانی دنیا برای تشریح مواضع ایران و درخواست رفع تحریم بود. تنها راه برای بی ارزش کردن سخنان رئیس جمهور ایران و ایجاد دلهره و حس ناامنی در دل نماینده ایران ایجاد اغتشاش درون جامعه ایران بود که هم توانایی خنثی سازی تحریم رو از ایران بگیرند و هم مشروعیت ایران در بین قدرت های شرقی مثل چین رو خدشه دار کنند

یک تیم تخصصی تربیت شده این کار رو انجام داد و صد البته از احساسات مردم هم سوء استفاده کردند. طوری مهسا امینی بولد شد که انگار شهید دفاع از میهن بوده

بدتر از همه اینکه توله سگی که الان نخست وزیر ارمنستان شده توانایی و اراده ای برای تحمل فشار غربی ها را ندارد. حتما خبر دارید که ترکیه فرآیند تغییر بافت جمعیتی جنوب جمهوری آذربایجان رو شروع کرده و با فرستادن خانواده ای تیم های تروریستی از سوریه به این منطقه داره بافت جمعیتی رو به نفع خودش تغییر میده. در آینده احتمالا شاهد بمب گذاری در اردبیل، ارومیه، تبریز و زنجان باشیم. 

در این شرایط بغرنج که شدیدا جامعه ایرانی نیازمند اتحاد و همدلی است، یک عده نادان هیزم به آتش جامعه می ریزند

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

چند درصد مردم کرمانشاه یزد یا اصفهان شرکت کردند
یک دهم درصد بیشتر؟

اشنویه کرد سورانی لب مرز با حمایت بارزانی سورانی چند تا خیابان رو گرفتند ولی شهر هنوز خدمات آب و برق و گاز داره

یعنی ملاها خونسرد اند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

تروریست های کرد خیلی در این جریانات فعال شدند. 
علیف هم سلاح و بمب میفرسته داخل ایران

جالبه که هنوز نادان هایی هستند که فکر میکنند این جماعت تروریست در شمال غرب دنبال حرف آنها خواهند رفت.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> In higher cuts you see it . If you look at the CT-Scan you post you see that it's cut of lower chest and in it Trachea is divided into the two main bronchus . If you see tracheal tube in this cut it means the tube is two low and entered one of the main bronchus in simple word one of the lungs are not being ventilated and unless you yourself have done that for a reason (mainly it's done for massive hemoptysis till the patient is sent to surgery room, immediately) you had to move the tube back until it's above Carina which is ,2-3cm above current cut
> 
> About in lung view you can't see air behind sternum if there is air behind it you see it in lung view . The lung view CT I saw of Mrs. Amini didn't had air there if I recall correctly but it was not all the CT scan it was only 1or 2 cut so all I can say in those cut I saw there was no air . Maybe there was air in cuts I didn't see maybe there was no air at all I can't say untill I see all cuts
> 
> 
> And in fact there is no brain folding at all . That's the problem I said the brain is edemato
> By the way there is not that much change in a normal brain-ct of a 50 years old with a. 30 years old



Still the folding is decreased and age inappropriate.

Also, choroid plexus age of start of calcification in females is 20-29 years. This is totally calcified.


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572912267825676288

I have seen worse “revolts” in US

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TheImmortal said:


> Here is someone living In Netherlands telling us how Iranians think. Your opinion isn’t any greater than mine living in Europe.


You think what you think, I follow polls.

There is currently strong opposition toward changing any of the JCPOA’s terms in follow-on negotiations,* with 85% categorically rejecting a demand to end uranium enrichment and 72% opposed to making the JCPOA’s limits on Iran permanent.

Asked about negotiations over advanced conventional weaponry, respondents overwhelmingly rejected a demand to end ballistic missile testing by Iran. Two in three think their development acts as a deterrent against attack--more than in 2019.

A very large majority views the Revolutionary Guard’s regional military activities favorably and three in five say Iran should increase its support of groups fighting terrorist groups like ISIS; both these majorities have grown since 2019.* A majority thinks that even if Iran were to stop the Guard’s activities, this would only lead the United States to push for more concessions in other areas. *Over three in five support IRGC playing a role in Iran’s economy.*

https://cissm.umd.edu/research-impa...lic-opinion-start-biden-administration-report

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Muhammed45 said:


> این تظاهرات زمانی اتفاق افتاد که رئیس جمهور در صحن سازمان ملل در حال آماده سازی روانی دنیا برای تشریح مواضع ایران و درخواست رفع تحریم بود. تنها راه برای بی ارزش کردن سخنان رئیس جمهور ایران و ایجاد دلهره و حس ناامنی در دل نماینده ایران ایجاد اغتشاش درون جامعه ایران بود که هم توانایی خنثی سازی تحریم رو از ایران بگیرند و هم مشروعیت ایران در بین قدرت های شرقی مثل چین رو خدشه دار کنند
> 
> یک تیم تخصصی تربیت شده این کار رو انجام داد و صد البته از احساسات مردم هم سوء استفاده کردند. طوری مهسا امینی بولد شد که انگار شهید دفاع از میهن بوده
> 
> بدتر از همه اینکه توله سگی که الان نخست وزیر ارمنستان شده توانایی و اراده ای برای تحمل فشار غربی ها را ندارد. حتما خبر دارید که ترکیه فرآیند تغییر بافت جمعیتی جنوب جمهوری آذربایجان رو شروع کرده و با فرستادن خانواده ای تیم های تروریستی از سوریه به این منطقه داره بافت جمعیتی رو به نفع خودش تغییر میده. در آینده احتمالا شاهد بمب گذاری در اردبیل، ارومیه، تبریز و زنجان باشیم.
> 
> در این شرایط بغرنج که شدیدا جامعه ایرانی نیازمند اتحاد و همدلی است، یک عده نادان هیزم به آتش جامعه می ریزند


Esm biar dadash, be be nazaret ki shooroo kard? ki baese in vaziat shod ke alan 30-60 nafar dar edamash koshte shodan?


----------



## TheImmortal

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You think what you think, I follow polls.
> 
> There is currently strong opposition toward changing any of the JCPOA’s terms in follow-on negotiations,* with 85% categorically rejecting a demand to end uranium enrichment and 72% opposed to making the JCPOA’s limits on Iran permanent.
> 
> Asked about negotiations over advanced conventional weaponry, respondents overwhelmingly rejected a demand to end ballistic missile testing by Iran. Two in three think their development acts as a deterrent against attack--more than in 2019.
> 
> A very large majority views the Revolutionary Guard’s regional military activities favorably and three in five say Iran should increase its support of groups fighting terrorist groups like ISIS; both these majorities have grown since 2019.* A majority thinks that even if Iran were to stop the Guard’s activities, this would only lead the United States to push for more concessions in other areas. *Over three in five support IRGC playing a role in Iran’s economy.*
> 
> https://cissm.umd.edu/research-impa...lic-opinion-start-biden-administration-report



Public opinion changes with the wind. Look at Biden’s numbers 9 months ago and then now.

Humans are fickle creatures.

If you think the protests since 2009 will be fixed by voluntary hijab institution, you are very naive.

Syria/Libya/Iraq (post saddam) protests/riots didn’t start from hijab. None of them forced hijab on their populations and were rather lenient in various social freedoms.

So unless Iran is literally the first country in the world to riot over a piece of clothing then the issue is much deeper. Deeper than can be fixed with a waive of a pen or a bill thru Majlis.

Is it a coincidence that since Obama era sanctions were introduced in late 2000’s that Iranian protests have increased in frequency and magnitude? I think not. Prior to that the most infamous protest were the Student protests of late 1990’s aka the “bloody t shirt”.

So until you solve the massive unemployment/nosebleed inflation/crippling economy/wide income disaparity…..it won’t matter what social freedoms you provide. Riots will continue wether it’s because a building collapsed, someone died during an economic strike, etc the source of anger will eventually come out regardless of the initial “spark”.

The only way you solve the above in short term is capitulating to the West and signing a nuclear deal. The Iranian population will not wait 10+ years to see if Russia and China bail Iran out economically and become significant trading partners.


----------



## OldTwilight

الآن به خاطر حماقت مشتی الدنگ حکومتی که پان ترک اللهی داخلشان نفوذ کردن کار به جایی رسیده که طبق تجربه مردم می گند که اگه کوتاه بیایم هم اینترنت رو قطع می کنند ، هم بنزین رو‌گرون می کنند و هم مالیات و محدودیت بیشتری اعمال می کنند ....


این ج.ا خیلی وقته جوابش به هر اعتراض مردمی گران کردن و محدود کردن بیشتر بوده ....


بگو تخم سک دیگه چکار اینترنت داری ...‌‌نهایتش برنامه SHAREit رو نصب می کنند و کلیپ ها. رو پخش می کنند


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> این تظاهرات زمانی اتفاق افتاد که رئیس جمهور در صحن سازمان ملل در حال آماده سازی روانی دنیا برای تشریح مواضع ایران و درخواست رفع تحریم بود. تنها راه برای بی ارزش کردن سخنان رئیس جمهور ایران و ایجاد دلهره و حس ناامنی در دل نماینده ایران ایجاد اغتشاش درون جامعه ایران بود که هم توانایی خنثی سازی تحریم رو از ایران بگیرند و هم مشروعیت ایران در بین قدرت های شرقی مثل چین رو خدشه دار کنند
> 
> یک تیم تخصصی تربیت شده این کار رو انجام داد و صد البته از احساسات مردم هم سوء استفاده کردند. طوری مهسا امینی بولد شد که انگار شهید دفاع از میهن بوده
> 
> بدتر از همه اینکه توله سگی که الان نخست وزیر ارمنستان شده توانایی و اراده ای برای تحمل فشار غربی ها را ندارد. حتما خبر دارید که ترکیه فرآیند تغییر بافت جمعیتی جنوب جمهوری آذربایجان رو شروع کرده و با فرستادن خانواده ای تیم های تروریستی از سوریه به این منطقه داره بافت جمعیتی رو به نفع خودش تغییر میده. در آینده احتمالا شاهد بمب گذاری در اردبیل، ارومیه، تبریز و زنجان باشیم.
> 
> در این شرایط بغرنج که شدیدا جامعه ایرانی نیازمند اتحاد و همدلی است، یک عده نادان هیزم به آتش جامعه می ریزند


محمد جان در کمال احترام و با همه ارادتی که بهت دارم تحلیلت رو قبول ندارم

اول از همه اینکه یعنی چی رئیس جمهور در حال آماده سازی روانی دنیا برای درخواست رفع تحریم‌ها بود؟ مگه به درخواست هست؟
الان ایران زیر هیچ تحریم سازمان ملل نیست. همه تحریم‌ها الان تحریم‌های یکجانبه آمریکا هست که اروپا داره از قول‌هاش چشم پوشی می‌کنه و رعایتشون می‌کنه
بعد هم مگه فکر می‌کنی به درخواست هست؟‌ مثلاً درخواست رفع تحریم‌ها چه اثری داره؟ این سازمان ملل همون‌جایی هست که ۸۰ سال هست برای فلسطین هیچ کاری نکرده. همون‌جایی هست که چهار قطعنامه علیه ایران صادر شده توش بدون دلیل. همون‌جایی هست که ۲ سال کشتار مردم و سربازهای ایرانی با تسلیحات شیمیایی عراق رو نادیده گرفت

بعد هم رئیسی تو مصاحبه‌هاش می‌رینه. من اصلاً حرف‌هایی که راجع به موسیقی و اینها زد رو شنیدم خنده‌ام گرفت
یعنی چی اگه موسیقی باعث تعالی روح انسان و آموزش و اینها بشه اشکال نداره وگرنه حرام هست؟ اصلاً به خدا می‌خندن بهمون با این حرف‌ها
این حرف‌ها اصلاً در دنیا قابل فهمیدن نیست. به یه غیر مسلمون این حرف‌ها رو بزنی با چهار چشم نگاهت می‌کنه
باز احمدی نژاد چهارتا حرکت هوشمندانه داشت. این یکی که شبیه یه آدم عصبانی و استرسی حرف می‌زنه. تند تند پشت سر هم با اخم انگار داره انشا می‌خونه

کدوم تیم تخصصی تربیت شده؟ به خدا حتی اگه از خود تو راجع به مهسا امینی یک ساعت قبل از خبر مرگش می‌پرسیدیم که به نظرت تظاهرات می‌شه یا نه با قاطعیت می‌گفتی نه. آبان ۹۸ رو از مدت‌ها قبل همه می‌دونستن کمپین حداکثری ترامپ با بودن کسانی مثل بولتون و پمپئو دور ترامپ و بن سلمان و نتانیاهو برنامه راه‌اندازی شورش از طریق فشار به مردم رو داره. این داستان قبلاً هم گفتم با ۹۸ که شورش شد خیلی فرق می‌کنه. این سری با یه جرقه شعله ور شد بدون اینکه کسی بتونه حدس بزنه

در مورد آذربایجان، مردم از روز اول گفتن از ارمنستان دفاع کنیم. امام جمعه‌ها و حتی خامنه‌ای اومدن حرف از ‌آزادی خاک اسلام و حق آذربایجان بر قره باغ و اینها گفتند. این رو هم می‌خوای بندازی گردن تظاهرات؟ ۲ سال هست ایران هیچ گوهی برای جلوگیری از حمله آذربایجان به ارمنستان نخورده. برای تقویت ارمنستان چی کار کردیم؟ برای کاهش وابستگی به ترکیه چی کار کردیم؟
وقتی رئیس مجلس دخترش می‌ره ترکیه که سیسمونی بچه‌اش رو بخره به نظرت اینها میان جلوی گسترش نفوذ ترکیه بایستند؟
مردم ارمنستان حمله کردن به پارلمان و کاخ ریاست جمهوری. بعد از شکستشون تو جنگ فضا آماده کودتا بود. ایران و روسیه چی کار کردند؟
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

QWECXZ said:


> اول از همه اینکه یعنی چی رئیس جمهور در حال آماده سازی روانی دنیا برای درخواست رفع تحریم‌ها بود؟ مگه به درخواست هست؟
> الان ایران زیر هیچ تحریم سازمان ملل نیست. همه تحریم‌ها الان تحریم‌های یکجانبه آمریکا هست که اروپا داره از قول‌هاش چشم پوشی می‌کنه و رعایتشون می‌کنه
> بعد هم مگه فکر می‌کنی به درخواست هست؟‌ مثلاً درخواست رفع تحریم‌ها چه اثری داره؟ این سازمان ملل همون‌جایی هست که ۸۰ سال هست برای فلسطین هیچ کاری نکرده. همون‌جایی هست که چهار قطعنامه علیه ایران صادر شده توش بدون دلیل. همون‌جایی هست که ۲ سال کشتار مردم و سربازهای ایرانی با تسلیحات شیمیایی عراق رو نادیده گرفت


حرف شما کاملا درسته. ما از دهه ها قبل مشغول مقاومت هستیم تا ایران اون چیزی که هست لااقل باقی بمونه. سازمان ملل بی خاصیته ولی مشکل اصلی پذیرش ایران به عنوان یک قدرت مستقل هست که در درجه اول طرفداری از این کشور مستقل یعنی ایران باعث هزینه دهی بی خودی نباشه. وقتی کشوری مثل چین رو مجاب میکنیم که با ما با احترام رفتار کنند نه مثل کشور ضعیفی مثل پاکستان، باید لااقل از داخل دارای مشروعیت باشیم. این اتفاقات عجیب و غریب لطمه به آبرو و حیثیت کشوره. لااقل اگر تظاهرات یک زمان دیگری بود یا لااقل دلیلی منطقی پشت این تظاهرات بود و مسالمت آمیز برگزار میشد حرفی نبود. پلیس آتش زدند، سر مامور ناجا رو بریدند، 61 دستگاه آمبولانس آتش زدند. این چه روش اعتراضی هست؟ 

بدتر از همه زمان بندی تظاهرات بود که نشاهن دهنده سازماندهی شده بودن آن بود

رفع تحریم هم فقط مربوط به غرب نیست، بعضی ها از روی ترس یا عدم اعتماد یا دست کم گرفتن ایران به عنوان شریک مستقل اقدام به تحریم ایران می کنند

خانواده ای که هزاران حرف درونش باشه قابل اعتماد برای بقیه نیست



QWECXZ said:


> بعد هم رئیسی تو مصاحبه‌هاش می‌رینه. من اصلاً حرف‌هایی که راجع به موسیقی و اینها زد رو شنیدم خنده‌ام گرفت
> یعنی چی اگه موسیقی باعث تعالی روح انسان و آموزش و اینها بشه اشکال نداره وگرنه حرام هست؟ اصلاً به خدا می‌خندن بهمون با این حرف‌ها
> این


با اون وضعی که در ایران پیش آمد هرکسی بود استرس می گرفت. دیدید که چطور سریع مجبور شد برگرده چون با اون وضع اسفبار داخلی کسی برای حرف آدم تره هم خرد نمیکنه




QWECXZ said:


> کدوم تیم تخصصی تربیت شده؟ به خدا حتی اگه از خود تو راجع به مهسا امینی یک ساعت قبل از خبر مرگش می‌پرسیدیم که به نظرت تظاهرات می‌شه یا نه با قاطعیت می‌گفتی نه. آبان ۹۸ رو از مدت‌ها قبل همه می‌دونستن کمپین حداکثری ترامپ با بودن کسانی مثل بولتون و پمپئو دور ترامپ و بن سلمان و نتانیاهو برنامه راه‌اندازی شورش از طریق فشار به مردم رو داره. این داستان قبلاً هم گفتم با ۹۸ که شورش شد خیلی فرق می‌کنه. این سری با یه جرقه شعله ور شد بدون اینکه کسی بتونه حدس


سیستم های اطلاعاتی غربی افرادی رو تربیت و آموزش داده ند که در به زنگاه های حساس اقدام کنند. بحث مهسا امینی نیست اصلا. حرف اصلی این اقلیت بی اعتبار کردن ایران در مجامع بین المللی است. سوء استفاده از احساسات مردم شگرد اصلی این ماموران امنیتی است



QWECXZ said:


> مورد آذربایجان، مردم از روز اول گفتن از ارمنستان دفاع کنیم. امام جمعه‌ها و حتی خامنه‌ای اومدن حرف از ‌آزادی خاک اسلام و حق آذربایجان بر قره باغ و اینها گفتند. این رو هم می‌خوای بندازی گردن تظاهرات؟ ۲ سال هست ایران هیچ گوهی برای جلوگیری از حمله آذربایجان به ارمنستان نخورده. برای تقویت ارمنستان چی کار کردیم؟ برای کاهش وابستگی به ترکیه


عدم پذیرش حق قانونی آذربایجان یعنی اعلام جنگ به هر آذری زبان ایرانی. قتل عام آذری ها توسط ارمنی ها یک واقعیت ثبت شده است و نادیده گرفتن آن ضربه به حیثیت ایران در میان آذری ها بود. مشکل اینه که ترکیه و اسرائیل به دنبال زنگه زور هستند. تنها راه ارتباط ایران با اروپای شرقی. اگر دقت کنید می‌بینید نیروهای ترکیه و آذربایجان قره باغ رو رها کرده و به این گذرگاه چسبیده بودند. توافقات پشت پرده ای میان ترکیه و اسرائیل در جریانه. حکومت علی اف یک دست نشانده بی ناموس بیشتر نیست، مشروعیتی ندارند و فقط با جوسازی در بین ملت آذری زبان آبرو کسب کرده ن. درست مثل صدام

نباید فاصله خودمان با آذری زبان ها را بیشتر کتیم. در حال حاضر امام جمعه های آذری زبان شدیدا مشغول ایجاد پایگاه های ایدئولوژیک برای ایران هستند و هر گونه اشتباه و اظهار نظر کورکورانه باعث از بین رفتن این پایگاهها در آذربایجان خواهند شد



QWECXZ said:


> رئیس مجلس دخترش می‌ره ترکیه که سیسمونی بچه‌اش رو بخره به نظرت اینها میان جلوی گسترش نفوذ ترکیه بایستند؟
> مردم ارمنستان حمله کردن به پارلمان و کاخ ریاست جمهوری. بعد از شکستشون تو جنگ فضا آماده کودتا بود. ایران و روسیه


خط مشی ایران دخالت در امور داخلی دیگر کشورها نیست. بهانه به دست دشمن نمی دهیم اما آرام آرام جلو میریم. 

حرف شما درباره خانواده آقای قالیباف درسته. ولی قبول کنید که عملکرد فرزندان یک شخص خاص نمیتونه شاخصه عملکرد اون شخص باشه



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Esm biar dadash, be be nazaret ki shooroo kard? ki baese in vaziat shod ke alan 30-60 nafar dar edamash koshte shodan?


دنبال مقصر نیستیم. هدف ما دنبال کردن منافع ملی ایران و ایرانی است و اولویت حفظ پایگاههای ایران بین توده هاست. 

رئیسی در صحن سازمان ملل عکس سلیمانی را بالا برد. کسی که بعد از صدها سال توانست سرباز ایرانی رو تا سواحل مدیترانه ببره و حوزه نفوذ فرهنگ ایران رو تا آن منطقه افزایش بده. از هر منظری نگاه کنید سلیمانی آبروی ایران بود. در اون لحظات ایجاد اغتشاش فقط به حیثیت ایران ضربه میزد. 

این تیم تربیت شده سیستم های اطلاعاتی غربی روی موج احساسات مردم سوار شده و اصول اصلی ایران را زیر سوال می برند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raptor22

Muhammed45 said:


> حرف شما کاملا درسته. ما از دهه ها قبل مشغول مقاومت هستیم تا ایران اون چیزی که هست لااقل باقی بمونه. سازمان ملل بی خاصیته ولی مشکل اصلی پذیرش ایران به عنوان یک قدرت مستقل هست که در درجه اول طرفداری از این کشور مستقل یعنی ایران باعث هزینه دهی بی خودی نباشه. وقتی کشوری مثل چین رو مجاب میکنیم که با ما با احترام رفتار کنند نه مثل کشور ضعیفی مثل پاکستان، باید لااقل از داخل دارای مشروعیت باشیم. این اتفاقات عجیب و غریب لطمه به آبرو و حیثیت کشوره. لااقل اگر تظاهرات یک زمان دیگری بود یا لااقل دلیلی منطقی پشت این تظاهرات بود و مسالمت آمیز برگزار میشد حرفی نبود. پلیس آتش زدند، سر مامور ناجا رو بریدند، 61 دستگاه آمبولانس آتش زدند. این چه روش اعتراضی هست؟
> 
> بدتر از همه زمان بندی تظاهرات بود که نشاهن دهنده سازماندهی شده بودن آن بود
> 
> رفع تحریم هم فقط مربوط به غرب نیست، بعضی ها از روی ترس یا عدم اعتماد یا دست کم گرفتن ایران به عنوان شریک مستقل اقدام به تحریم ایران می کنند
> 
> خانواده ای که هزاران حرف درونش باشه قابل اعتماد برای بقیه نیست
> 
> 
> با اون وضعی که در ایران پیش آمد هرکسی بود استرس می گرفت. دیدید که چطور سریع مجبور شد برگرده چون با اون وضع اسفبار داخلی کسی برای حرف آدم تره هم خرد نمیکنه
> 
> 
> 
> سیستم های اطلاعاتی غربی افرادی رو تربیت و آموزش داده ند که در به زنگاه های حساس اقدام کنند. بحث مهسا امینی نیست اصلا. حرف اصلی این اقلیت بی اعتبار کردن ایران در مجامع بین المللی است. سوء استفاده از احساسات مردم شگرد اصلی این ماموران امنیتی است
> 
> 
> عدم پذیرش حق قانونی آذربایجان یعنی اعلام جنگ به هر آذری زبان ایرانی. قتل عام آذری ها توسط ارمنی ها یک واقعیت ثبت شده است و نادیده گرفتن آن ضربه به حیثیت ایران در میان آذری ها بود. مشکل اینه که ترکیه و اسرائیل به دنبال زنگه زور هستند. تنها راه ارتباط ایران با اروپای شرقی. اگر دقت کنید می‌بینید نیروهای ترکیه و آذربایجان قره باغ رو رها کرده و به این گذرگاه چسبیده بودند. توافقات پشت پرده ای میان ترکیه و اسرائیل در جریانه. حکومت علی اف یک دست نشانده بی ناموس بیشتر نیست، مشروعیتی ندارند و فقط با جوسازی در بین ملت آذری زبان آبرو کسب کرده ن. درست مثل صدام
> 
> نباید فاصله خودمان با آذری زبان ها را بیشتر کتیم. در حال حاضر امام جمعه های آذری زبان شدیدا مشغول ایجاد پایگاه های ایدئولوژیک برای ایران هستند و هر گونه اشتباه و اظهار نظر کورکورانه باعث از بین رفتن این پایگاهها در آذربایجان خواهند شد
> 
> 
> خط مشی ایران دخالت در امور داخلی دیگر کشورها نیست. بهانه به دست دشمن نمی دهیم اما آرام آرام جلو میریم.
> 
> حرف شما درباره خانواده آقای قالیباف درسته. ولی قبول کنید که عملکرد فرزندان یک شخص خاص نمیتونه شاخصه عملکرد اون شخص باشه
> 
> 
> دنبال مقصر نیستیم. هدف ما دنبال کردن منافع ملی ایران و ایرانی است و اولویت حفظ پایگاههای ایران بین توده هاست.
> 
> رئیسی در صحن سازمان ملل عکس سلیمانی را بالا برد. کسی که بعد از صدها سال توانست سرباز ایرانی رو تا سواحل مدیترانه ببره و حوزه نفوذ فرهنگ ایران رو تا آن منطقه افزایش بده. از هر منظری نگاه کنید سلیمانی آبروی ایران بود. در اون لحظات ایجاد اغتشاش فقط به حیثیت ایران ضربه میزد.
> 
> این تیم تربیت شده سیستم های اطلاعاتی غربی روی موج احساسات مردم سوار شده و اصول اصلی ایران را زیر سوال می برند.


حتی دهه چهل هم بازگان می گفت ما در یک برهه و پیچ تاریخی هستیم ... وقت آن است که به جای پاک کردن صورت مسئله و ربطش به خارج و اعلام اینکه جامعه ایرانی نیازمند اتحاد و همدلی سعی در گوش دادن به مردم کنند ... پایه و اساس اتحاد و همدلی یعنی مشارکت همه در تصمیم ها و احترام به حقوق همه حتی اقلیت .. تظاهرات سازماندهی شده یا نشده مگس دور زخم باز جمع میشه ... زخم ها را مرهم بزارید خود این مردم بلدن از میهنشون دفاع کنند​


----------



## Muhammed45

raptor22 said:


> حتی دهه چهل هم بازگان می گفت ما در یک برهه و پیچ تاریخی هستیم ... وقت آن است که به جای پاک کردن صورت مسئله و ربطش به خارج و اعلام اینکه جامعه ایرانی نیازمند اتحاد و همدلی سعی در گوش دادن به مردم کنند ... پایه و اساس اتحاد و همدلی یعنی مشارکت همه در تصمیم ها و احترام به حقوق همه حتی اقلیت .. تظاهرات سازماندهی شده یا نشده مگس دور زخم باز جمع میشه ... زخم ها را مرهم بزارید خود این مردم بلدن از میهنشون دفاع کنند​


اگر منظور شما مسئله حجاب یا دین اسلامه من فقط اینو به شما میگم که منافع ملی ما در راستای حفظ این ارزش هاست. وگرنه چه دلیلی دارید که یک سنی مذهب (اشاره‌ به قضیه فلسطین) یا یک عرب یا آذری زبان (اشاره به مذهب شیعه) علاقه مند به حفظ تمامیت ارضی ایران باشد؟

بدون ارزش های موجود تربیت یک آذری زبان وطن پرست جزو محالات خواهد بود.

اینکه ما از بی ناموسی مثل علی اف نفرت داریم، ریشه در غیرت و اعتقادات اصلی و ریشه ای ما دارد. چیزی که ما رو تبدیل به یک خانواده کرده، ارزش های ملی است. وگرنه چه فرقی با ترکیه ای داریم که درآمد اصلی آن از راه توریسم یا بهتر بگیم فروش زنان این کشور با ظاهر توریسم است،؟ 

یک دلیل به من بدهید سوای مسائل اعتقادی که یک ترک زبان رو در مقابل حکومت فاسد ترکیه یا آذربایجان قرار بده؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iranian_Patriot

Actually, a saboteur team was sent from AzerGayJani republic, these protests finally turned out to be an opportunity for some 
Iran should start now help Armenia get modern hardware & reverse the trend in Nagorno-Karabakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

کسی که فکر کنه این اتفاقات کاملا یکهویی بوده خیلی نادان و ساده لوح هست.
کل آمریکا و اروپا و عرب ها و آذربایجان و ترکیه و اقلیم کردستان و وهابی ها دنبال ایجاد آشوب در ایران هستند.

چند وقت پیش هم اون مرتیکه موسوی از طرح ققنوس خبر داده بود که احتمالا همین کارهای اخیر بوده.

خانواده ی اون زنه هم اعضای عضو کوموله داره که احتمال قربانی کردن طرف بالا میره حتی در پرونده ی پزشکی زنه اومده که تومور مغزی داشته و عمل کرده. احتمال داره رو به موت بوده و بعد خواستن با قربانی کردنش کارهای تروریستیشان را موجه بکنند.

الان در چندین نقطه ی کردستان تروریست های مسلح آمدند وسط خیابان و الهام خانم هم برای پان ترک ها سلاح و بمب فرستاده تا وسط تبریز منفجر کنند.

در اینترنت هم شاهد موج بزرگ لایک های اکانت های فیک و ربات ها هستیم.

از سلبریتی ها هم دارند به طور هماهنگ استفاده میکنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## raptor22

Muhammed45 said:


> اگر منظور شما مسئله حجاب یا دین اسلامه من فقط اینو به شما میگم که منافع ملی ما در راستای حفظ این ارزش هاست. وگرنه چه دلیلی دارید که یک سنی مذهب (اشاره‌ به قضیه فلسطین) یا یک عرب یا آذری زبان (اشاره به مذهب شیعه) علاقه مند به حفظ تمامیت ارضی ایران باشد؟
> 
> بدون ارزش های موجود تربیت یک آذری زبان وطن پرست جزو محالات خواهد بود.
> 
> اینکه ما از بی ناموسی مثل علی اف نفرت داریم، ریشه در غیرت و اعتقادات اصلی و ریشه ای ما دارد. چیزی که ما رو تبدیل به یک خانواده کرده، ارزش های ملی است. وگرنه چه فرقی با ترکیه ای داریم که درآمد اصلی آن از راه توریسم یا بهتر بگیم فروش زنان این کشور با ظاهر توریسم است،؟
> 
> یک دلیل به من بدهید سوای مسائل اعتقادی که یک ترک زبان رو در مقابل حکومت فاسد ترکیه یا آذربایجان قرار بده؟



من نمی فهمم گوش دادن به مردم و احترام به حقوقشون چه ربطی به عدم حفظ این ارزش ها دارد؟
شما معتقد به ارزشی به نام حجاب هستید؟ خوب شاید کس دیگری نباشد ... تکلیف چیست؟ این که به زور و به هر طریقی این کار رو بکنیم؟در فرانسه معتقد به ارزش ها لائیست هستند و حجاب در منافات با آن هست شما نسبت به دولت فرانسه موضع نمی گیرید که چرا مانع پوشش اسلامی مردم مسلمان فرانسه می شود؟
موضوع هم برای الان نیست از دهه 80 این موضوع بوده است و حاکمیت وقت کافی برای پرداختن به این موضوع با فراغ بال داشته است تا با درایت راه حلی بیابد که ضمن حفظ ارزشی که شما ازش صحبت می کنید حقوق همه حتی کسانی که قائل به این امر نیستند حفظ شود ..اگر تمامی ساکنین فلات ایران بتوانند حرف خود رو بزنند، حق خود رو استیفاء کنندبدون مشکل بی شک حفظ تمامیت ارضی کمترین برایند آن است ... در غیر این صورت این ایجاد یک گروه دیسفراچایزد می کند بر این باور هستند که حقوقی ندارند و اینجا پای مگس ها پیدا می شود.
اینکه هر موقع اتفاقی می افتد شروع به صحبت در این موارد می شود انگار که جان و آبروی نصف جمعیت این کشور از تمامیت ارضی کم اهمیت تر است .. ما در یک پیچ تاریخی هستیم فعلا این موضوع مهم نیست مسکوت بماند خوب این می شود انباشت مشکلات که در بزنگاه بر سر ملت و کشور آوار می شود و هزینه زا .. مثل زلزله .. کو چرا کسی درباره اش صحبت نمی کند؟ یا مثلا پلاسکو؟ آب؟ یارانه؟ تورم دو رقمی برای 50 سال .... .. چون کسی به فکر مشکلات به صورت ریشه ای نیست ... خدا داند کی زلزله شود و آن لحظه ما که هیج تمامیت ارضی که هیچ چیزی نمی ماند

در واقع این بی خردی و کم کاری اون مسئول هست که حتی قادر به دیدن مشکلات و درد های کنونی جامعه نیست که برایش راه حلی بیاید آینده نگری و آینده سازی اش پیش کش که حال به این شکل امنیتی در آمده است​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

Muhammed45 said:


> اگر منظور شما مسئله حجاب یا دین اسلامه من فقط اینو به شما میگم که منافع ملی ما در راستای حفظ این ارزش هاست. وگرنه چه دلیلی دارید که یک سنی مذهب (اشاره‌ به قضیه فلسطین) یا یک عرب یا آذری زبان (اشاره به مذهب شیعه) علاقه مند به حفظ تمامیت ارضی ایران باشد؟
> 
> بدون ارزش های موجود تربیت یک آذری زبان وطن پرست جزو محالات خواهد بود.
> 
> اینکه ما از بی ناموسی مثل علی اف نفرت داریم، ریشه در غیرت و اعتقادات اصلی و ریشه ای ما دارد. چیزی که ما رو تبدیل به یک خانواده کرده، ارزش های ملی است. وگرنه چه فرقی با ترکیه ای داریم که درآمد اصلی آن از راه توریسم یا بهتر بگیم فروش زنان این کشور با ظاهر توریسم است،؟
> 
> یک دلیل به من بدهید سوای مسائل اعتقادی که یک ترک زبان رو در مقابل حکومت فاسد ترکیه یا آذربایجان قرار بده؟


این ارزش‌ها هست که منافع ملی ما رو داره نابود می‌کنه
این استدلال شما هم درست نیست. این همه کشور چند قومیتی در جهان هست که مذهبی هم نیستند

الان مثلاً عربستان سعودی که ۲۰ درصد شیعه هستند منافع ملی‌اش داره نابود می‌شه که بن سلمان داره ممکلت رو تغییر می‌ده؟ احترام دنیا به عربستان چندین برابر بیشتر شده. حتی تو خود ایران
در مورد زبان و قومیت هم چین با اون همه زبان و قومیت مختلف، روسیه با اون همه اقوام کاملاً متفاوت و ادیان کاملاً متضاد داره منافع ملی‌اش حفظ می‌شه. روسیه چندین قوم و حداقل ۳ - ۴ نژاد مختلف داره
تازه از ده‌ها کشور دیگه که می‌شه مثال زد می‌شه گذشت
آمریکا چند ده نژاد و چند زبان و چندین دین هستند. همشون به آمریکایی بودن افتخار می‌کنند
هند نمونه دیگه‌اش که چندین نژاد و قبیله و دین کنار هم هستند
اون چیزی که باعث افتخار مردم یه کشور به اون کشور می‌شه اقتدار هست. نه دین
اقتدار یعنی اقتصاد خوب، قدرت نظامی و احترامی که دیگه کشورها به فرهنگ و کشور تو می‌ذارن

از نظر اقتصادی که ریدیم. از نظر احترام که هر جا می‌ری به ایران توهین می‌شه. از نظر قدرت نظامی هم جزو ۱۵ کشور هستیم و می‌تونیم حتی جز ۱۰ کشور باشیم

زمان شاه کلی آذری وطن پرست داشتیم. انقدر کس شعر نبافید تو رو خدا. اتفاقاً آذری‌ها اون زمان به مراتب وطن پرست‌تر از الان بودند
یه نگاه به ارتشی‌های که همون زمان شاه تربیت شدن بندازید و ببینید چقدر توش رده بالای آذری بوده که عاشق کشور بوده

در مورد ترکیه هم تنفرتون از اینکه هر نقطه استانبول می‌رید گله گله ایرانی به خصوص ترک زبان و مذهبی ریخته کاملاً مشخص هست. تنفرتون از اینکه همه سران رژیم تو ترکیه حساب بانکی و املاک دارن و حتی سیسمونی بچشون رو از ترکیه می‌خرن کاملاً هویدا هست. تنفرتون از اینکه دانشگاه‌های ترکیه پر از آذری‌زبان‌های ایران شده معلوم هست

شما یک دلیل به من بده که الان یک ترک زبان به خاطر مسائل اعتقادی با آذربایجان و ترکیه مشکل داره
راه نفوذ پانترک‌ها تو ایران بعد از فروپاشی شوروی اتفاقاً از راه مذهبی‌ها باز شد
از روزی که من یادم میاد ترک‌ها ماهواره ترک می‌دیدن که زن بی‌حجاب داشت
معلم زیست شناسی خود من ترک تبریز بود می‌گفت من استانبولی رو انقدر ماهواره ترک دیدم کامل می‌فهمم​


----------



## aryobarzan

Pashinyan said, “We will protect our entire land and territories and stand against any conspiracy aimed at separating Iran and Armenia.”​


TEHRAN— Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi underscored the importance of preserving international borders when he met Armenian Premier Nikol Pashinyan on Thursday in New York.
Raisi told Pashinyan that Iran emphasizes guarding joint and international borders and respecting other countries' sovereignty, as well as preventing any kind of change in the region's political geography.
According to the president, negotiation and dialogue are the only way out of current dispute between Azerbaijan and Armenia.
“As we stressed in the Shanghai summit, the region cannot tolerate a new war,” Raisi added. 
Calling the borders between Iran and Armenia historical, the president noted that protecting these important, strategic borders is significant for political and economic cooperation between the two countries. 
Iran has already announced with an unequivocal voice that it will not accept any change in its borders with Armenia. Leader of the Islamic Revolution made this statement in separate meetings with Russian President Putin and Turkish President Erdogan while visiting Iran in July.
For his part, *Pashinyan said, “We will protect our entire land and territories and stand against any conspiracy aimed at separating Iran and Armenia.”*
He also appreciated Iran's clear positions towards protecting the territorial integrity of Armenia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> Pashinyan said, “We will protect our entire land and territories and stand against any conspiracy aimed at separating Iran and Armenia.”​
> 
> 
> TEHRAN— Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi underscored the importance of preserving international borders when he met Armenian Premier Nikol Pashinyan on Thursday in New York.
> Raisi told Pashinyan that Iran emphasizes guarding joint and international borders and respecting other countries' sovereignty, as well as preventing any kind of change in the region's political geography.
> According to the president, negotiation and dialogue are the only way out of current dispute between Azerbaijan and Armenia.
> “As we stressed in the Shanghai summit, the region cannot tolerate a new war,” Raisi added.
> Calling the borders between Iran and Armenia historical, the president noted that protecting these important, strategic borders is significant for political and economic cooperation between the two countries.
> Iran has already announced with an unequivocal voice that it will not accept any change in its borders with Armenia. Leader of the Islamic Revolution made this statement in separate meetings with Russian President Putin and Turkish President Erdogan while visiting Iran in July.
> For his part, *Pashinyan said, “We will protect our entire land and territories and stand against any conspiracy aimed at separating Iran and Armenia.”*
> He also appreciated Iran's clear positions towards protecting the territorial integrity of Armenia.


Apparently Baku has started the invasion ...


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Pashinyan said, “We will protect our entire land and territories and stand against any conspiracy aimed at separating Iran and Armenia.”​
> 
> 
> TEHRAN— Iranian President Ebrahim Raisi underscored the importance of preserving international borders when he met Armenian Premier Nikol Pashinyan on Thursday in New York.
> Raisi told Pashinyan that Iran emphasizes guarding joint and international borders and respecting other countries' sovereignty, as well as preventing any kind of change in the region's political geography.
> According to the president, negotiation and dialogue are the only way out of current dispute between Azerbaijan and Armenia.
> “As we stressed in the Shanghai summit, the region cannot tolerate a new war,” Raisi added.
> Calling the borders between Iran and Armenia historical, the president noted that protecting these important, strategic borders is significant for political and economic cooperation between the two countries.
> Iran has already announced with an unequivocal voice that it will not accept any change in its borders with Armenia. Leader of the Islamic Revolution made this statement in separate meetings with Russian President Putin and Turkish President Erdogan while visiting Iran in July.
> For his part, *Pashinyan said, “We will protect our entire land and territories and stand against any conspiracy aimed at separating Iran and Armenia.”*
> He also appreciated Iran's clear positions towards protecting the territorial integrity of Armenia.


امیدی به این آدم نداشته باشید
این آدم اگه ایران رو دوست خودش می‌دونست اون عجوزه رو نمی‌ذاشت بیاد علیه ایرانیان حرف بزنه
تا این فرد سرنگون نشه ارمنستان جلو باکو قد علم نمی‌کنه​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ich

🧐


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573629337789767680

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

مردم کرمانشاه و بیجار یک درصد هم نیومدند

خوزستان یزد اصفهان نیستند 

عملا سورانی ها با چن تا خیابون تهران و رشتی ها هستند


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> مردم کرمانشاه و بیجار یک درصد هم نیومدند
> 
> خوزستان یزد اصفهان نیستند
> 
> عملا سورانی ها با چن تا خیابون تهران و رشتی ها هستند


زیاد اخبار رو دنبال نمی‌کنی‌ها شانی​


----------



## Shawnee

عکس سی تی منتشر شده اصلا سینه نداره و مال یک مرده 
خوب این اخبار مشکوک ه


جناب هک هوک جوابی نمیدهند
@Hack-Hook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Looks like azerbademjan backed off. 
“Goycha-zanzagur republic” was being mass promoted in government propaganda circles as an azerbademjani entity like nagarno karabakh. Where all the armenians would be ethnically cleansed from the border and baku would annex it. 

 The rise and fall of Azerbaijan’s “Goycha-Zangazur Republic” Immediately following the heavy fighting, pro-govermment media promoted an irredentist Azerbaijani project on Armenian territory. Then, just as quickly, they disavowed it.

Irans original mistake was recognizing the baku regime. “Azerbaijan” has always been the name used by Iranian azerbaijan. It has 0 connection to the russian created entity of azerbademjan. By letting them have that name, they are now claiming everything azerbaijan

Look at how fiercely the greeks resisted the “macedonia” name of fyrom. Before fyrom finally agreed to officially add a “north” to it. They even had alexander status, like azeris building statues of any Iranian great with azeri background, and claiming it as their own



Their first act as a country was to make territorial claims on Iran. And today it still has those claims, but is more diplomatic about it . and iits also a zionist colony against Iran to boot. 

Iran should have flattened this disgusting entity aloooooonng time ago. Its nice to see Iran taking a firm stance. 

Regardless of trash hooligans destroying public property at the direction of foreign tv channels associated with enemy inteligence agencies…. 

*
The men of righteousness will continue to protect Iranian sovereignty and national interests. If that pisses some ex pats and weak willed clowns, geopolitically illiterate morons? Then So be it, sit on it and spin *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Ich said:


> 🧐
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573629337789767680




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573633348269998082

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aspen

zartosht said:


> Looks like azerbademjan backed off.
> “Goycha-zanzagur republic” was being mass promoted in government propaganda circles as an azerbademjani entity like nagarno karabakh. Where all the armenians would be ethnically cleansed from the border and baku would annex it.
> 
> The rise and fall of Azerbaijan’s “Goycha-Zangazur Republic” Immediately following the heavy fighting, pro-govermment media promoted an irredentist Azerbaijani project on Armenian territory. Then, just as quickly, they disavowed it.
> 
> Irans original mistake was recognizing the baku regime. “Azerbaijan” has always been the name used by Iranian azerbaijan. It has 0 connection to the russian created entity of azerbademjan. By letting them have that name, they are now claiming everything azerbaijan
> 
> Look at how fiercely the greeks resisted the “macedonia” name of fyrom. Before fyrom finally agreed to officially add a “north” to it. They even had alexander status, like azeris building statues of any Iranian great with azeri background, and claiming it as their own
> 
> 
> 
> Their first act as a country was to make territorial claims on Iran. And today it still has those claims, but is more diplomatic about it . and iits also a zionist colony against Iran to boot.
> 
> Iran should have flattened this disgusting entity aloooooonng time ago. Its nice to see Iran taking a firm stance.
> 
> Regardless of trash hooligans destroying public property at the direction of foreign tv channels associated with enemy inteligence agencies….
> 
> 
> *The men of righteousness will continue to protect Iranian sovereignty and national interests. If that pisses some ex pats and weak willed clowns, geopolitically illiterate morons? Then So be it, sit on it and spin *



Given the strength of proxies like the Houthis and Hezbollah, I am surprised why Iran has not looked into a similar play in Azerbaijan. Invading Azerbaijan outright is not really an option but maybe they can establish a proxy within Azerbaijan to cause maximum damage while the conflict is still hot. This seems like a good opportunity to establish some kind of proxy force somewhere in the Caucasus. It would be nightmare for the Israelis which have basically had free reign up till now. Iran seems to have a good formula to do it, I wonder if someone at IRGC HQ is looking into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

فتنه سعودی اسراییلی آمریکایی خاموش میشود انشالله

کشور ما سوریه عراق افغانستان یمن یا سومالی نیست

چشم این آل سعود رو باید درآورد *💪*

@Hack-Hook 

من چند روزه کارم معلق شده ..

اینترنت ماهواره ای رو میدونی از کجا میشه تهیه کرد؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

Sardar330 said:


> فتنه سعودی اسراییلی آمریکایی خاموش میشود انشالله
> 
> کشور ما سوریه عراق افغانستان یمن یا سومالی نیست
> 
> چشم این آل سعود رو باید درآورد *💪*
> 
> @Hack-Hook
> 
> من چند روزه کارم معلق شده ..
> 
> اینترنت ماهواره ای رو میدونی از کجا میشه تهیه کرد؟


نه به شعارهای نه به آدرس اینترنت ماهواره ای پرسیدنت

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> فتنه سعودی اسراییلی آمریکایی خاموش میشود انشالله
> 
> کشور ما سوریه عراق افغانستان یمن یا سومالی نیست
> 
> چشم این آل سعود رو باید درآورد *💪*
> 
> @Hack-Hook
> 
> من چند روزه کارم معلق شده ..
> 
> اینترنت ماهواره ای رو میدونی از کجا میشه تهیه کرد؟


حاجی چند چندی با خودت؟

کارت چرا معلق شده؟ اگه مشکل فیلتر شکن هست بگو کمک کنم​


----------



## makranman

mohsen said:


> سند دیگری از خلاف گویی خانواده مرحومه امینی/ مراجعه مکرر مهسا امینی به متخصصان مغز و اعصاب + سند​در حالی که خانواده مرحوم مهسا امینی همچنان اصرار دارند سابقه بیماری وی را پنهان کنند، اطلاعات جدیدی از پرونده پزشکی مهسا امینی به دست خبرنگار فارس رسیده است که نشان می‌دهد وی طی سال های گذشته مکررا به بیمارستان مراجعه داشته است و تحت درمان قرار داشته است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *خبرگزاری فارس - گروه سلامت: *در حالی که خانواده مرحوم مهسا امینی همچنان اصرار دارند سابقه بیماری وی را پنهان کنند، اطلاعات جدیدی از پرونده پزشکی مهسا امینی به دست خبرنگار فارس رسیده است که نشان می دهد وی طی سال های گذشته مکررا به بیمارستان مراجعه داشته است و تحت درمان قرار داشته است.
> نکته قابل تامل مراجعه مکرر خانم امینی به پزشک متخصص مغز و اعصاب و غدد بوده است.
> در ادامه به تعدادی از مراجعات وی به مراکز درمانی مختلف در سال‌های گذشته اشاره شده است. اسناد این موضوع در اختیار خبرنگار فارس است و با مراجعه به سامانه تامین اجتماعی تطبیق این موارد و پزشکان معالج قابل صحت سنجی است.
> ۱۳۹۴/۹/۱: ویزیت توسط متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۵/۹/۱۳ : ویزیت توسط متخصص اطفال بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۵/۱۲/۲۴: مراجعه به متخصص جراحی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۲/۱۹: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۳/۷: مراجعه به پزشک عمومی در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۴/۲۲: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۶/۱۵: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۶/۷/۲۲: مراجعه به متخصص جراحی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۷/۳/۱۷: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۴/۱: مراجعه به متخصص اطفال در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۷/۹: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۷/۲۰: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی مغز و اعصاب در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۹/۲۴: مراجعه به متخصص داخلی مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۸/۱۱/۵: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۱/۹: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۴/۲۴: مراجعه به متخصص بیماری های داخلی در شهر سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۶/۱۰: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۹/۱۵: مراجعه به متخصص مغز و اعصاب در بیمارستان سقز
> ۱۳۹۹/۱۰/۲۳: مراجعه به پزشک عمومی شهر سقز
> بررسی پرونده بیمار طی سال های گذشته نشان می‌دهد، وی به طور مکرر به متخصصان مغز و اعصاب و داروهای تجویز شده برای بیمار، احتمال ابتلای مهسا امینی به بیماری مغزی را افزایش می‌دهد. همچنین بررسی پرونده نشان می‌دهد وی طی سال گذشته چند نوبت به صورت مکرر به شهر تبریز برای درمان توسط متخصص غدد مراجعه کرده است.
> پیش از پدر مهسا امینی به طور مکرر به رسانه‌ها از جمله خبرگزاری فارس گفته بود، دخترش در 22 سال گذشته سابقه هیچگونه بیماری نداشته و جزء برای سرماخوردگی به پزشک مراجعه نکرده است.
> گفته می‌شود این خانواده تحت تأثیر دایی آن مرحوم، اطلاعات اولیه‌ای که تأیید می کرد فرزندشان حداقل سه مرتبه پیش از نیز مشابه روز حادثه غش کرده است را تکذیب کردند.
> در روزهای گذشته به سبب دروغ‌پردازی‌های رسانه‌های معاند، برخی سلبریتی‌ها و جریانات سیاسی، متأسفانه تعدادی کشته و زخمی شدند.
> افکار عمومی انتظار دارد پس از خوابیدن این غائله، برخورد با محرکان و صحنه گردان آشکار و پنهان آشوب‌های اخیر و خسارت‌های جانی و مالی ایجاد شده صورت گرفته و بدون اغماض با آنها برخورد شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> یه مشت کثافت رذل


یعنی حتی به اطلاعات به شدت محرمانه‌ی یک خانم فوت شده هم رحم نمی کنن. اینا دیگه کین!


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> حاجی چند چندی با خودت؟
> 
> کارت چرا معلق شده؟ اگه مشکل فیلتر شکن هست بگو کمک کنم​


من حاجی نیستم. پولمو تو جیب رژیم کثیف سعودی ها نمیریزم.

کار من حرفه اییه. یه لحظه قطعی مساویست با ورشکستگی و میلیون ضرر


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> من حاجی نیستم. پولمو تو جیب رژیم کثیف سعودی ها نمیریزم.
> 
> کار من حرفه اییه. یه لحظه قطعی مساویست با ورشکستگی و میلیون ضرر


باز خدا رو شکر که پولت رو تو جیب رژیم کثیف سعودی‌ها نمی‌ریزی

حالا حرفه‌ای مشکل چیه دقیقاً الان؟
اگه نمی‌تونی فیلترینگ رو رد کنی بگو بهت راهکار ارائه بدم
هنوز تو رمزارز هستی؟ بهترین راه حل تانلینگ هست
بهترین راه حل قدیمی‌ترین راهکار هست. استفاده از ساکس پراکسی و تانل کردن ترافیک با اس اس اچ مثلاً​


----------



## lydian fall

makranman said:


> یعنی حتی به اطلاعات به شدت محرمانه‌ی یک خانم فوت شده هم رحم نمی کنن. اینا دیگه کین!


اینا همینان که ۴۴ سال خون دادن اما به اجنبی باج ندادن



QWECXZ said:


> باز خدا رو شکر که پولت رو تو جیب رژیم کثیف سعودی‌ها نمی‌ریزی
> 
> حالا حرفه‌ای مشکل چیه دقیقاً الان؟
> اگه نمی‌تونی فیلترینگ رو رد کنی بگو بهت راهکار ارائه بدم
> هنوز تو رمزارز هستی؟ بهترین راه حل تانلینگ هست​


بلد نیستم. هر فیلترشکنی امتحان میکنم کنده و قطعی زیاد داره ..

به نظر خودم بهترین کار اینترنت ماهواره ای هست 

تانلینگ چیه؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> اینا همینان که ۴۴ سال خون دادن اما به اجنبی باج ندادن
> 
> 
> بلد نیستم. هر فیلترشکنی امتحان میکنم کنده و قطعی زیاد داره ..


این راه حلی که بهت می‌گم رو امکان نداره قطع کنند چون اگه قطع کنند استارتاپ‌های زیادی هم پشت بندش می‌خوابن

یه وی پی‌ اس خارج از ایران بخر مثلاً ماهی ۱۰۰ هزار تومن اینها
حتی ۱ گیگ رم هم کافی هست. بزن تو گوگل خرید وی پی اس خارج از ایران. مثلاً از او وی اچ یا هتزنر

بعد با استفاده از پورت ۲۲ که برای اس اس اچ هست بهش وصل شو و ترافیکت رو ازش تونل کن

این مدلی مثلاً

ssh -D 1000 -C -N -q -f root@[IP Address]

این طوری به وی پی اس لاگین می‌کنی و روی پورت ۱۰۰۰ کامپیوترت پراکسی راه انداختی

بعد با فایرفاکس برو تو تنظیمات شبکه

Network Settings > Manual Proxy Configuration
SOCKS HOST: 127.0.0.1
SOCKS Port: 1000

بعد هم تیک زیر رو بزن
Proxy DNS when using SOCKS v5

اینطوری همه ترافیکت از طریق وی پی اسی که خریدی تونل زده می‌شه

امکان اینکه روش رو هم ببندن تقریباً صفر هست چون کاسبی همه کسب و کارهای اینترنتی می‌خوابه

به خصوص به درد ترید کردن خیلی می‌خوره چون اگه ارتباطتت قطع بشه کلاً فایرفاکس قطع می‌شه و یه وقت امکان نداره سوتی بدی و معلوم بشه آی پی سیستمت مال ایران هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573633348269998082


Tehran University was completely closed off today, Even ppl with permit to enter the university when it is closed were not allowed in. This footage is most likely from the previous days, They are publishing what they've got little by little to imply that the thing is still going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> این راه حلی که بهت می‌گم رو امکان نداره قطع کنند چون اگه قطع کنند استارتاپ‌های زیادی هم پشت بندش می‌خوابن
> 
> یه وی پی‌ اس خارج از ایران بخر مثلاً ماهی ۱۰۰ هزار تومن اینها
> حتی ۱ گیگ رم هم کافی هست. بزن تو گوگل خرید وی پی اس خارج از ایران. مثلاً از او وی اچ یا هتزنر
> 
> بعد با استفاده از پورت ۲۲ که برای اس اس اچ هست بهش وصل شو و ترافیکت رو ازش تونل کن
> 
> این مدلی مثلاً
> 
> ssh -D 1000 -C -N -q -f root@[IP Address]
> 
> این طوری به وی پی اس لاگین می‌کنی و روی پورت ۱۰۰۰ کامپیوترت پراکسی راه انداختی
> 
> بعد با فایرفاکس برو تو تنظیمات شبکه
> 
> Network Settings > Manual Proxy Configuration
> SOCKS HOST: 127.0.0.1
> SOCKS Port: 1000
> 
> بعد هم تیک زیر رو بزن
> Proxy DNS when using SOCKS v5
> 
> اینطوری همه ترافیکت از طریق وی پی اسی که خریدی تونل زده می‌شه
> 
> امکان اینکه روش رو هم ببندن تقریباً صفر هست چون کاسبی همه کسب و کارهای اینترنتی می‌خوابه
> 
> به خصوص به درد ترید کردن خیلی می‌خوره چون اگه ارتباطتت قطع بشه کلاً فایرفاکس قطع می‌شه و یه وقت امکان نداره سوتی بدی و معلوم بشه آی پی سیستمت مال ایران هست​


من مشکلی ندارم که ای پی م مشخص بشه مال ایران هست 

من سیستمی روی اندروید یا ویندوز میخام که بشه کل فیلتر رو دور زد و برنامه هایی مثل متاتریدر به راحتی اجرا بشن


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> من مشکلی ندارم که ای پی م مشخص بشه مال ایران هست
> 
> من سیستمی روی اندروید یا ویندوز میخام که بشه کل فیلتر رو دور زد و برنامه هایی مثل متاتریدر به راحتی اجرا بشن


روی ویندوز همین ساکس رو راه بندازی اوکیه کاملاً

من حتی آبان ۹۸ که کل اینترنت به خارج از کشور رو بستند دسترسی‌ام برقرار بود

یه وی پی اس تو مرکز امام خمینی گرفته بودم با اون وصل می‌شدم
حتی اگه اینترنت ایران به خارج رو قطع کنند مرکز امام اینترنت به خارج رو قطع نمی‌کنند چون اون وقت سرورها نمی‌تونند آپدیت‌های امنیتی رو بگیرن
دو مرحله تونل می‌کنی درست می‌شه​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> روی ویندوز همین ساکس رو راه بندازی اوکیه کاملاً
> 
> من حتی آبان ۹۸ که کل اینترنت به خارج از کشور رو بستند دسترسی‌ام برقرار بود
> 
> یه وی پی اس تو مرکز امام خمینی گرفته بودم با اون وصل می‌شدم
> حتی اگه اینترنت ایران به خارج رو قطع کنند مرکز امام اینترنت به خارج رو قطع نمی‌کنند چون اون وقت سرورها نمی‌تونند آپدیت‌های امنیتی رو بگیرن
> دو مرحله تونل می‌کنی درست می‌شه​


وی پی اس مرکز امام خمینی رو از کجا بگیرم؟


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> وی پی اس مرکز امام خمینی رو از کجا بگیرم؟


بزن تو اینترنت وی پی اس ایران میاد
بیشترشون تو دیتاسنتر توپ خونه (میدون امام خمینی)‌ هستند
یه کم بگردی راحت پیدا می‌شه فقط ممکن هست ازت مدارک بخوان
مثلاً بگه کارت ملیت رو آپلود کن و از این صحبت‌ها​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> بزن تو اینترنت وی پی اس ایران میاد
> بیشترشون تو دیتاسنتر توپ خونه (میدون امام خمینی)‌ هستند
> یه کم بگردی راحت پیدا می‌شه فقط ممکن هست ازت مدارک بخوان
> مثلاً بگه کارت ملیت رو آپلود کن و از این صحبت‌ها​


با وی پی اس ایران مشکل حل میشه ؟

هم روی ویندوز بالا میاد هم روی اندروید؟


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> با وی پی اس ایران مشکل حل میشه ؟


وی پی اس ایران رو زمانی بگیر که اینترنت ایران به خارج از کشور رو بستن
الکی فعلاً هزینه اضافه نده

فعلاً وی پی اس خارج از کشور رو بگیر فقط که بهش ترافیکت رو تونل کنی
یعنی هر ترافیکی که تو بخوای اول از طریق اون سرور ارسال یا دریافت می‌شه بعد به تو می‌رسه
بعد اس اس اچ رمزنگاری شده هم هست

اگه یه روزی دیدی ترافیک ایران به خارج از کشور رو ممکن هست ببندن اون وقت یه وی پی اس ایران هم بگیر

بعد برو روی وی پی اس ایرانت وصل شو به وی پی اس خارج
بعد از کامپویترت وصل شو به وی پی اس ایرانت​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Great Janjua said:


> Decency is you do it the right way if setting Hijabs on fire and screaming death to the Islamic Republic is decency then we need some lessons on this subject.
> 
> On the issue of "Backyard" we are completely fine we don't need quotations from Hijab Burners sitting in America.
> 
> The issue at hand is Iran and its growing K-Pop population who are clutching on white pills the average Iranian lives in Iran but dreams of being Italian 🤦🏻‍♂️
> 
> It's funny that Shia Mullahs and Liberal fanatics are teaching each other about human decency that to in Iran.


Totally agree it’s an Iranian issue,mostly referring you judging your own people while you should worry about your own home. Also my wife and her friends don’t burn hijabs tbh it’s the opposite here in America you have the hardliners trying to prevent religious expression and liberals fighting for it the more you tell someone they can’t do this or that they fight it, your women in iran and women in America and not just Muslims difference is usually someone protesting on the streets don’t get shot in the head, you can justify it as much as you want but you come off silly, I highly doubt iran going to fall and rather it didn’t because it will be a domino effect a free for all a lot more death tens of thousands if not more irans population is young what they want is jobs and to be left alone in their daily lives, these millionaire mullahs are living the good life ordinary citizens aren’t


----------



## QWECXZ

بعد اون وقت یه مشت بی‌شرف از این حیوانات کثیف حمایت می‌کنند


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572789060166451201



شانی، کرمانشاه که می‌خواستی @Shawnee 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572903015094394882


----------



## Ich

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573633348269998082



The source of the vid you posted is this one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573601642599022593
And this is what they posted after the journalist moved there and found no one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573619156997607427
And if you dig deeper you find shah-exiles in England and Germany behind this reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Aspen said:


> Given the strength of proxies like the Houthis and Hezbollah, I am surprised why Iran has not looked into a similar play in Azerbaijan. Invading Azerbaijan outright is not really an option but maybe they can establish a proxy within Azerbaijan to cause maximum damage while the conflict is still hot. This seems like a good opportunity to establish some kind of proxy force somewhere in the Caucasus. It would be nightmare for the Israelis which have basically had free reign up till now. Iran seems to have a good formula to do it, I wonder if someone at IRGC HQ is looking into this.


Iran plays a long. Sit back for a while (very long while) and see how things unfold.


----------



## shadihassan28

QWECXZ said:


> بعد اون وقت یه مشت بی‌شرف از این حیوانات کثیف حمایت می‌کنند
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572789060166451201
> 
> 
> 
> شانی، کرمانشاه که می‌خواستی @Shawnee
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572903015094394882


You have to applaud the cop who threw the other cop off the older man, the cop who beat on that old man must be proud


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> وی پی اس ایران رو زمانی بگیر که اینترنت ایران به خارج از کشور رو بستن
> الکی فعلاً هزینه اضافه نده
> 
> فعلاً وی پی اس خارج از کشور رو بگیر فقط که بهش ترافیکت رو تونل کنی
> یعنی هر ترافیکی که تو بخوای اول از طریق اون سرور ارسال یا دریافت می‌شه بعد به تو می‌رسه
> بعد اس اس اچ رمزنگاری شده هم هست
> 
> اگه یه روزی دیدی ترافیک ایران به خارج از کشور رو ممکن هست ببندن اون وقت یه وی پی اس ایران هم بگیر
> 
> بعد برو روی وی پی اس ایرانت وصل شو به وی پی اس خارج
> بعد از کامپویترت وصل شو به وی پی اس ایرانت​


وی پی اس ایران سرعتش بیشتره یا خارج ؟

afsasan3@gmail.com میشه بهم ایمل بدی از کجا بگیرم


----------



## lydian fall

@QWECXZ

مهندس جان این وی پی اس رو میشه در غالب وی پی ان کرد که با اوپن وی پی ان اجرا بشه؟

میتونی یه قراری با من میدون آزادی بزاری؟


----------



## QWECXZ

@Sardar330 

ببین اوپن وی پی ان هم می‌تونی بریزی روی سرور اما این کار رو نکن
چون اولاً که پس فردا داستان می‌شه می‌گن وی پی ان نصب کردی و اینها احتمالاً می‌خواستی وی پی ان بفروشی
بعد هم اوپن وی‌پی‌ان رو مخابرات شناسایی کنه آی پی سرورت رو می‌بندن

در مورد سرعت هم بستگی به آپ لینکت داره
اما سرعت اتصال به سرور برای ایران بالاتر هست چون سرور نزدیک‌تر هست از نظر جغرافیایی
اما خب کاربردشون فرق می‌کنه دیگه
سرور ایران رو که برای دور زدن فیلترینگ نمی‌تونی بگیری چون اون هم بهرحال محدودیت داره

ببین خودت برو دنبالش درش میاری
من واقعیت خیلی دنبال این کارها نیستم
خودم هم تو گوگل اون سری در مورد تانلینگ می‌خوندم یاد گرفتم بزنی خودت هم با همین چیزهایی که گفتم یاد می‌گیری​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

من از td lte استفاده میکنم نه مخابرات 

؟شما بگو کدوم رو بگیرم که مرکزش توپخونه هست

یه موقع شرکت رو تو خرج نندازم و آخرشم هیچی


----------



## QWECXZ

Sardar330 said:


> من از td lte استفاده میکنم نه مخابرات
> 
> ؟شما بگو کدوم رو بگیرم که مرکزش توپخونه هست
> 
> یه موقع شرکت رو تو خرج نندازم و آخرشم هیچی
> 
> View attachment 882301


ببین از خود جایی که می‌گیری باید بپرسی دیتاسنترش کجاست
من که علم غیب ندارم بدونم کجاست

بعد حالا حتماً امام خمینی هم نبود مهم نیست
بیشتر دیتاسنترها همینطوری هستند

فعلاً هم وی پی اس ایران نگیر تا زمانی که اینترنت رو به خارج از ایران نبستن
یه وی پی اس ارزون تو اروپا مثل هلند یا آلمان یا فرانسه یا ایتالیا بگیری کارت راه می‌افته
انگلیس هم می‌تونی بگیری اما انگلیس گرونتر هست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

QWECXZ said:


> ببین از خود جایی که می‌گیری باید بپرسی دیتاسنترش کجاست
> من که علم غیب ندارم بدونم کجاست
> 
> بعد حالا حتماً امام خمینی هم نبود مهم نیست
> بیشتر دیتاسنترها همینطوری هستند
> 
> فعلاً هم وی پی اس ایران نگیر تا زمانی که اینترنت رو به خارج از ایران نبستن
> یه وی پی اس ارزون تو اروپا مثل هلند یا آلمان یا فرانسه یا ایتالیا بگیری کارت راه می‌افته
> انگلیس هم می‌تونی بگیری اما انگلیس گرونتر هست​


دمت گرم داداش

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

علم الهدی گفته معلوم نیست چرا یکسری به دنبال جمع کردن گشت ارشاد هستند



من هم نمی‌فهمم مردم واقعاً چرا این کارها رو می‌کنند
مگه گشت ارشاد چه ایرادی داره؟ طرح به این خوبی و پرفکتی
خیلی عجیبه که یک سری مخالفش هستند​


----------



## zartosht

Aspen said:


> Given the strength of proxies like the Houthis and Hezbollah, I am surprised why Iran has not looked into a similar play in Azerbaijan. Invading Azerbaijan outright is not really an option but maybe they can establish a proxy within Azerbaijan to cause maximum damage while the conflict is still hot. This seems like a good opportunity to establish some kind of proxy force somewhere in the Caucasus. It would be nightmare for the Israelis which have basically had free reign up till now. Iran seems to have a good formula to do it, I wonder if someone at IRGC HQ is looking into this.




the "islamic party of azerbaijan" was the IRan supported faction post independence 1991. It was banned by the pan-turks, and its members arrested and heavily discriminated against. It advocated for close allied/ties with Iran. And azerbademjan saw that as an existential threat against them.

The pan-turks claimed Iran was a failed state, and its azeri regions would join them

The only real place Iran has influence in azerbaijan is nardaran. Literally the only religous place in the entire country. They hold religous banners and are conservative and practise.

Other then that, even ashura is banned in azerbademjan. They are firecely anti-islam and anyone religous will be seen as an Iranian spy by the regime. 

The rest of the population is a lost cause, and decades of pan-turkish propaganda has made them lose all their attachment to Iran, and religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

یه مشت تروریست ریخت تو خیابونا دارن آدم میکشن بعد یه عده بی شرف میگن چرا گارد ویژه علیه حامیاشون سخت گیری میکنه، نه میاد گل و شیرینی میزاره کف دستشون!

لحظه شهادت حسین اجاقی در تبریز​
mshrgh.ir/1420695

بلایی که اغتشاشگران بر سر دختر همدانی آوردند​
mshrgh.ir/1420731

نحوه کشته شدن مهسا موگویی​
mshrgh.ir/1420542

حضور عناصر کومله در بین اغتشاشگران​
mshrgh.ir/1420579

سلبریتی‌ها باید پاسخگوی خون بچه من باشند​
mshrgh.ir/1420675

تهدید آشکار آشوب‌گران به بریدن سر نیروهای امنیتی​
mshrgh.ir/1420802

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Cthulhu said:


> Tehran University was completely closed off today, Even ppl with permit to enter the university when it is closed were not allowed in. This footage is most likely from the previous days, They are publishing what they've got little by little to imply that the thing is still going on.



What about Azadi Square, Majlis buildings, major government buildings and tourist attractions (Milad tower).

It’s quite strange these protesrs/riots are just in random streets/highways. Usually you do them in areas of significance.



zartosht said:


> The rest of the population is a lost cause, and decades of pan-turkish propaganda has made them lose all their attachment to Iran, and religion.



This is my thoughts as well. They view themselves as Turks (from Turkey) before Iranians.

The brainwashing is even worse than Ukrainians and their viewpoint of Mother Russia.

So this notion that Iran has any major support in Azerbaijan is just fantasy. Maybe if Iran improves economically and Azerbaijan falters people can be more receptive to Iran. But with its massive gas reserves, Azerbaijan got very lucky.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> عکس سی تی منتشر شده اصلا سینه نداره و مال یک مرده
> خوب این اخبار مشکوک ه
> 
> 
> جناب هک هوک جوابی نمیدهند
> @Hack-Hook


as i said the CT-Scan is not complete , you can't be sure it simply can be a situation that breasts is above or below those published cuts



Sardar330 said:


> فتنه سعودی اسراییلی آمریکایی خاموش میشود انشالله
> 
> کشور ما سوریه عراق افغانستان یمن یا سومالی نیست
> 
> چشم این آل سعود رو باید درآورد *💪*
> 
> @Hack-Hook
> 
> من چند روزه کارم معلق شده ..
> 
> اینترنت ماهواره ای رو میدونی از کجا میشه تهیه کرد؟


راستش نه ولی برای چی برای کارت وی پی اس نگرفتی . خیلی بیشتر از وی پی ان به کارت میان .


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> وی پی اس ایران سرعتش بیشتره یا خارج ؟
> 
> afsasan3@gmail.com میشه بهم ایمل بدی از کجا بگیرم


وی پی اس ایران بدردت تمیخوره . تو میخوایی اونور نفهمن که کجایی یک وی پی اس با سرور اتریش ُ آلمان یا هلند بگیر . تا زمانی که کل اینترنت را نبندن باهاش هم خیر دنیا را داری . هم ضرر آخرت


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> وی پی اس ایران بدردت تمیخوره . تو میخوایی اونور نفهمن که کجایی یک وی پی اس با سرور اتریش ُ آلمان یا هلند بگیر . تا زمانی که کل اینترنت را نبندن باهاش هم خیر دنیا را داری . هم ضرر آخرت


نه اتفاقا من اونور میخام بفهمن من ایرانی هستم چون با پاسپورت خودم باهاشون قرارداد بستم

من چندین مدرک تحلیل تکنیکال دارم و از جمهوری اسلامی ایران هم مجوز دارم


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> عکس سی تی منتشر شده اصلا سینه نداره و مال یک مرده
> خوب این اخبار مشکوک ه
> 
> 
> جناب هک هوک جوابی نمیدهند
> @Hack-Hook


این عکس کوچک را من دیدم . عکس اصلی را پیدا نکردم ولی این عکس واضحا سینه دارد


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> I used arrows.
> 
> Bone is white, air is black. So it is not a negative.
> 
> What is that gush of blood density around that aorta?
> 
> What is the air density behind sternum?
> 
> I am not even done Dr Jan.
> I have a lot of problems with this.
> 
> *Where is the breast?
> 
> This is a man!!*


you post mediastinal windows , in ct-scan its not a simple positive or negative when we use different windows , each tissue have a hunsfield numbers , those views enhance what we look . 
the lower pointer , point to heart , the middle pointer point to normal lung tissue in mediastinal view .
if you look at a lung View then black is air other wise many other things are also can be showb black in the mediastinal view . in mediastinal view we say to the CT-Scan computer that assign limited number of grey shades to a lot larger hunsfield numbers , in the long windows or window is a lot narrower


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Hormuz said:


>



یه موقع هایی با خودم فکر میکنم اگه دین وجود نداشت آدمای وحشی علیه همدیگه چه کارا میکردن ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

nang bar in regime akhoondi ke nemitoone dorost ba mardomesh barkhord kone.
sag rid be ghabre khomeini.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573776294789390336

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## lydian fall

دو دسته وحشی به جون هم افتادن !

ولی با این وضعيتی که اطرافمون هست و اینهمه تجزیه طلب و وحشی اگه جمهوری اسلامی نباشه هیچی از ایران نمیمونه و از عراق و افغانستان و سوریه و یمن هم به مراتب بدتر میشه

نباید خواب های چندین ساله ی سعودی ها و اسرائیلی ها تعبیر بشه

اینا تو رویاهاشون میبینن که مثل زمان صدام بشه یا مارو مثل یمنی ها و فلسطینی ها به خاک و خون بکشن و هر وقت دلشون خواست بمباران کنن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573766340921401345
پول یا مفت ریخت در شکم مراکز فرهنگی حجاب 

تمام سازمانهایی که پول فرهنگی گرفتند و تمام پول عفاف و حجاب حوزه کی رو محجبه کرد

آخرش باید با چماق کار فرهنگی حجاب کرد
لا اقل پول رو بدید به اون یکی مستحق تر یا پلیس


----------



## lydian fall

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573766340921401345
> پول یا مفت ریخت در شکم مراکز فرهنگی حجاب
> 
> تمام سازمانهایی که پول فرهنگی گرفتند و تمام پول عفاف و حجاب حوزه کی رو محجبه کرد
> 
> آخرش باید با چماق کار فرهنگی حجاب کرد
> لا اقل پول رو بدید به اون یکی مستحق تر یا پلیس


یه اقليت چند هزار نفری که روسری شونو برمیدارن کل جامعه نیستن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

Ukraine war: Putin not bluffing about nuclear weapons, EU says​

Published
15 hours ago

Share
Related Topics

Russia-Ukraine war





IMAGE SOURCE,SHUTTERSTOCK
Image caption,
Russia's president made a thinly veiled threat this week he could use nuclear weapons
*The EU must take Vladimir Putin's threats he could use nuclear weapons in the conflict in Ukraine seriously, the bloc's foreign policy chief has said.*
Josep Borrell told the BBC's Lyse Doucet that the war had reached a "dangerous moment".
His remarks come as Russia begins a partial mobilisation and moves to annex four regions of Ukraine.
Mr Putin has faced setbacks on the battlefield, with his forces pushed back by a Ukrainian counter-offensive.
"Certainly it's a dangerous moment because the Russian army has been pushed into a corner, and Putin's reaction - threatening using nuclear arms - it's very bad," Mr Borrell said.
Seven months since Russia's invasion of Ukraine began, analysts agree that President Putin's forces are on the back foot, but he said a "diplomatic solution" must be reached, one that "preserves the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Ukraine".

"Otherwise, we can finish the war, but we will not have peace, and we will have another war," he said.
In a rare address to the nation earlier this week, Mr Putin said his country had "various weapons of destruction" and would "use all the means available to us", adding: "I'm not bluffing."


"When people say it is not a bluff, you have to take them seriously," Mr Borrell said.
In the same speech President Putin announced the call-up of 300,000 Russians who have done compulsory military service, sparking protests and reports of people fleeing the country to avoid being sent to the front line.

Who is winning the war in Ukraine?
What does Russia's troop call-up mean for Ukraine?
It comes after a rapid counter-offensive in which Ukraine says it took more than 8,000 sq km (3,088 sq miles) back from Russian forces.
Now self-styled referendums on joining Russia are being held in four occupied regions. Ukraine has denounced these as annexation attempts, and reported that armed Russian soldiers are going door-to-door collecting votes.









Ukraine has dominated this year's UN General Assembly as this costly war drags on with no clear sense of a way out. Europe's foreign policy chief was surprisingly blunt and visibly pained.
He shared the anxious lament he was hearing everywhere he went. From friends on holiday, to leaders from around the world attending the UN General Assembly this week, they were all asking him when this war would end. "Stop this war, I can't pay my electricity bill," was, he regretted, a common refrain.
Mr Borrell was willing to say in public what many express in private - that Europe and its allies were struggling to control the narrative in this war as Russia spins the view that European sanctions against Russia were to blame for this suffering.
But Moscow's new and worrying threats, including a thinly-veiled nuclear one, are also concentrating minds. Most Western leaders, including Mr Borrell, are still categorical about the need to stay the course in a conflict with many far-reaching consequences, most of all for Ukraine, but many others too.




Mr Borrell dismissed concerns that the EU's arms supplies were running low, and said it must continue providing military support to Ukraine, as well as applying economic sanctions against President Putin and his allies and conducting diplomatic activity.
He admitted that the rising cost of energy prices caused by the conflict was a matter of concern.

"People in my country tell me the price of the gas means we cannot continue working, we cannot continue making my business run," the Spanish politician said, adding he had heard similar concerns from leaders from Africa, South America and Southeast Asia.
Mr Borrell called on President Putin to play his part in reaching a negotiated solution, saying "in order to dance the tango, you need two".
"Everybody who has gone to Moscow, to the Kremlin to talk to Putin, they came back with the same answer, 'I [Putin] have military objectives, and if I don't get these military objectives I will continue the fight.' This is certainly a worrisome direction, but we have to continue to support Ukraine," he said.


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573680719737536512

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> your rah rah Iran moment.


My rah rah moment? What are you talking about?


TheImmortal said:


> They were tearing down Solemani posters the night Iran shot down the civilian airline. Or was that hijab related as well?


No that after 40 years of shoving Islam down peoples throats. When you make Soleimani the post boy for Islam, and then shove Islam down peoples throats, no shit they will turn against those very people. Instead of allowing the freedom for Iranians to find Islam on their own personal level.


TheImmortal said:


> I am saying things must be done in a correct manner. If every time someone burns tires and sets fire to police stations you appease then the next riots will be because of economy (too late gas riots) or for another social issue. Eventually it will be for removal of religion or the Islamic republic itself. Then what will you do when the liberals make up most of parliament? This is what I mean things must be done in correct manner.
> 
> I support a referendum for voluntary hijab. Give it 5-10 years then another one for voluntary mantoe if all goes well.


lol the Islamic Republic not conceding on some topics will lead to civil war, forget about removal of religion or Islamic republic itself. Half the society is hates the other half, extreme polarization, and generational differences based on ideological lines. A chadori women and a roosari women will never ever, can have a relationship because it has become a low-trust society, no one knows if that chadori woman is a agent. This is how the actual society of Iran is.

Everyone knows these religious problems will pull the country to civil war, not economics. When the IR does not comproise for a large segemen of their population what do you expect? When bi-gheyrat people beat peoples women, daughters and wives for dress code, and refuses to compromise what do you think they will feel regarding Islam, the IR and it's heros which would include Soleimani. When women do not have equal rights compared to men, and their is refusal to compromise, do you think people will tolerate this forever? Are you that blind?

You think they won't hate the regime when they get a fine (penalty) for their clothing. Solving economic problems (which is not easy under sanctions) will not calm people down over these issues, instead the easily solvable problems like social rules should be pursued when it is unlikely economical problems can be solved.

What you're proposing will never be done, because their is refusal to compromise, only after significant rebellion they might. they'd rather rule with Iron fist and hope it doesn't lead to battle on the streets.



TheImmortal said:


> You guys act like Liberal Americans that want to defund the police because statistically speaking out of tens of thousands arrests a handful of people died during them.


Damn dude, sorry for asking Police not to shoot people in the face during the riots. Apologies for this outlandish request. Only a Bi-namoos person can say something like this. Can you show me were it is fine for dozens of people to be shot in protests, can you show me in America where they shoot people in a protest, or where in America they beat peoples women because of their clothing. Then you act like we are "liberals" because people are upset about this VERY UNIQUE problems this country is experiancing, only somewhat comparable to the most corrupt African countries.



TheImmortal said:


> How many times has Iranian dress code police arrested people in last 5 years? Let’s say tens of thousands. How many known cases of deaths have there been? 1? 5? 10?
> 
> You need to punish the officers not the entire government. Would be like punishing Congress for a police officer getting trigger happy in the USA. It’s absurd



You think Mahsa's death is the problem? How out of touch you are with the average citizen. No it is the tens of thousands of stories of women who have terrible and brutal experiences not OVER CRIME, but for the crime of their clothing. They did not fight, they did not steal, they did not kill, but they are harrassed and beaten for their clothing. If you have Iranian friends that are girls you'd hear the stories.

Go look at the footage where Mahsa collapsed, look at the dozens of women that are there every single day picked up and put in these vans in that one detention center. You do the math at how many women have been taken to these detention centers for their clothing per year. I have no problem with the American style of police which only a handful of mistakes are made, but don't at all compare the system of justice in Iran with America's. This is a clash of civilizations that money won't fix. Relaxing social rules even alittle would help a more balanced approach to these clash of civilizations.

Dare I say it, Bin Salman has adopted this approach by relaxing some of these rules because he can see the direction of the wind, and allowed more freedoms to women gradually, The IR will not do this. Don't get me wrong I would be pleased if they took this approach but we know they won't. .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572353547643002880
همیشه تو همین مایه بوده
تعهد و تخصص با هم

وقتی بزرگتر بشن و مهاجرت کنن چقدرش میمونه خدا داند

یکی از آن روحانیون امجد گوراز بود که قرار بود نسل تیزهوش را متعهد کند

ولی خوب گراز بود


----------



## Shawnee

اعلامیه اکراین

این پهپادها منزجر کننده به نظر می رسند
از همه می خواهیم تا پایان زنگ هشدار در پناهگاه بمانند و اگر صدای وزوز شنیدید یا خود پهپاد را دیدید، بهتر است پنهان شوید.
در پاسخ به این سوال که چرا پهپادها سعی می کنند از سلاح های کوچک ساقط کنند - متاسفانه اندازه و ارتفاع پرواز آنها به سیستم های پدافند هوایی اجازه نمی دهد آنها را به موقع شناسایی کنند، بنابراین بلافاصله پس از تماس بصری آنها را ساقط می کنند.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573680719737536512


If no reform happens, many of such funerals will follow and many pro government demonstrations and playing victim will follow as well. It's a cycle, will repeat itself every 1-2 year and polarization and distrust will grow in society. PressTV can make many shows in future as well and interview mothers of killed police or basij members who blame the other party. So even security forces have become puppets in this clerical/akhoondi game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

Stryker1982 said:


> My rah rah moment? What are you talking about?
> 
> No that after 40 years of shoving Islam down peoples throats. When you make Soleimani the post boy for Islam, and then shove Islam down peoples throats, no shit they will turn against those very people. Instead of allowing the freedom for Iranians to find Islam on their own personal level.
> 
> lol the Islamic Republic not conceding on some topics will lead to civil war, forget about removal of religion or Islamic republic itself. Half the society is hates the other half, extreme polarization, and generational differences based on ideological lines. A chadori women and a roosari women will never ever, can have a relationship because it has become a low-trust society, no one knows if that chadori woman is a agent. This is how the actual society of Iran is.
> 
> Everyone knows these religious problems will pull the country to civil war, not economics. When the IR does not comproise for a large segemen of their population what do you expect? When bi-gheyrat people beat peoples women, daughters and wives for dress code, and refuses to compromise what do you think they will feel regarding Islam, the IR and it's heros which would include Soleimani. When women do not have equal rights compared to men, and their is refusal to compromise, do you think people will tolerate this forever? Are you that blind?
> 
> You think they won't hate the regime when they get a fine (penalty) for their clothing. Solving economic problems (which is not easy under sanctions) will not calm people down over these issues, instead the easily solvable problems like social rules should be pursued when it is unlikely economical problems can be solved.
> 
> What you're proposing will never be done, because their is refusal to compromise, only after significant rebellion they might. they'd rather rule with Iron fist and hope it doesn't lead to battle on the streets.
> 
> 
> Damn dude, sorry for asking Police not to shoot people in the face during the riots. Apologies for this outlandish request. Only a Bi-namoos person can say something like this. Can you show me were it is fine for dozens of people to be shot in protests, can you show me in America where they shoot people in a protest, or where in America they beat peoples women because of their clothing. Then you act like we are "liberals" because people are upset about this VERY UNIQUE problems this country is experiancing, only somewhat comparable to the most corrupt African countries.
> 
> 
> 
> You think Mahsa's death is the problem? How out of touch you are with the average citizen. No it is the tens of thousands of stories of women who have terrible and brutal experiences not OVER CRIME, but for the crime of their clothing. They did not fight, they did not steal, they did not kill, but they are harrassed and beaten for their clothing. If you have Iranian friends that are girls you'd hear the stories.
> 
> Go look at the footage where Mahsa collapsed, look at the dozens of women that are there every single day picked up and put in these vans in that one detention center. You do the math at how many women have been taken to these detention centers for their clothing per year. I have no problem with the American style of police which only a handful of mistakes are made, but don't at all compare the system of justice in Iran with America's. This is a clash of civilizations that money won't fix. Relaxing social rules even alittle would help a more balanced approach to these clash of civilizations.
> 
> Dare I say it, Bin Salman has adopted this approach by relaxing some of these rules because he can see the direction of the wind, and allowed more freedoms to women gradually, The IR will not do this. Don't get me wrong I would be pleased if they took this approach but we know they won't. .










Stryker1982 said:


> Dare I say it, Bin Salman has adopted this approach by relaxing some of these rules because he can see the direction of the wind, and allowed more freedoms to women gradually, The IR will not do this. Don't get me wrong I would be pleased if they took this approach but we know they won't. .


Mr bone saw and his father are killing yemenis for 8 years

Not to mention how much they pay for terrorism around the world

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall

تو انتخابات که رئیسی حدود ۶۰٪ رای آورد و همت اصلاح طلب ۸٪

این دواعش که آدم زنده رو میسوزونن و به دختران تجاوز میکنن ۰.۰۰۰۰۱٪ جامعه هم نیستن و به لطف رسانه های فارسی زبان غربی تا الان دارن به کاراشون ادامه میدن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> If no reform happens, many of such funerals will follow and many pro government demonstrations and playing victim will follow as well. It's a cycle, will repeat itself every 1-2 year and polarization and distrust will grow in society. PressTV can make many shows in future as well and interview mothers of killed police or basij members who blame the other party. So even security forces have become puppets in this clerical/akhoondi game.


I would also like to add that these protests, riots etc are directly the result of the passiveness of IR regarding national security matters. For many years we have let Azarbaijan build up its zionist enclave and run riot across and into our mainland. Not to mention the passiveness shown by IR with regards to the continuous strikes in Syria and in the mainland. On top of that the people do not see any result in the country's fight against the Americans and the Israelis, not only there are no results but the situation of the country is also worsening. If there is no foreign fight, there is nothing to rally about and the focus is going to shift to domestic affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573643214053154817


----------



## lydian fall

Second Iran 😍


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572661110578515969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Reminder that mullah supporters and their foreign mercenaries are a dishonest bunch.


This is the Islamic republic they endorse and openly propagate on the forum 24 hours.

Video of shia islamic clerics using profanity when addressing other females.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573991255519936513

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573643214053154817


as one under the comments said playing that much *Mortal Combat* shows its effect


----------



## Shawnee

@waz 

Please unban salarhaq guys sooner.

He is a great asset for the forum here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zartosht

Dariush the Great said:


> Reminder that mullah supporters and their foreign mercenaries are a dishonest bunch.
> 
> 
> This is the Islamic republic they endorse and openly propagate on the forum 24 hours.
> 
> Video of shia islamic clerics using profanity when addressing other females.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573991255519936513



This guy is a zionist false flagger ^ there is no question in my mind. 


Fierce patriots like Salarhaq gets banned and now we have zionist pretending to be Iranians and some angry hysterical, easily manipulated ex pats spamming zionist/cia propaganda 

These fickle people blow whereever the wind blows. They jump when western propaganda tells them to, and they get outraged whenever cia funded satellite channels tell them to

Its the exact same way american shitstream media vomits propaganda on their own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

zartosht said:


> This guy is a zionist false flagger ^ there is no question in my mind.
> 
> 
> Fierce patriots like Salarhaq gets banned and now we have zionist pretending to be Iranians and some angry hysterical, easily manipulated ex pats spamming zionist/cia propaganda
> 
> These fickle people blow whereever the wind blows. They jump when western propaganda tells them to, and they get outraged whenever cia funded satellite channels tell them to
> 
> Its the exact same way american shitstream media vomits propaganda on their own people.



99 percent of Iranians are siting at home.
Yet here people get emotional easily.

While we have Zangzur issue active, they support non relevant stuff.

I wish Hijab issue get settled once and for all.



Hack-Hook said:


> as one under the cumments said playing that much *Mortal Combat* shows its effect



This is a 13 ish year old boy and his father wanted to take him home before he gets hurt.

The boy did not want to go home.l and boom this happens.

This little boy was not a danger to anyone. Do you think they were going to steal a 13 year old by one person like this??


----------



## Dariush the Great

zartosht said:


> This guy is a zionist false flagger ^ there is no question in my mind.
> 
> 
> Fierce patriots like Salarhaq gets banned and now we have zionist pretending to be Iranians and some angry hysterical, easily manipulated ex pats spamming zionist/cia propaganda
> 
> These fickle people blow whereever the wind blows. They jump when western propaganda tells them to, and they get outraged whenever cia funded satellite channels tell them to
> 
> Its the exact same way american shitstream media vomits propaganda on their own people.


Says the mullah supporter. If you were a true believer of ''Zartosht'' as your username suggests then you would side with people and not attack your own countrymen and accuse them of being ''zionist cia propaganda''.

If you were a true Iranian, the sight of an Iranian getting harmed would have upset you (That is what the video is about), not caused you to attack other Iranians instead.

Is that what you can only say? ''ZIonist'' ''Cia'' ''Mossad'' ? When are you going to live normally man? When are you going to side with your people?

Pakistani south Asian mullah mercenaries can never be a ''patriot'' of Iran. Goes to show where your loyalty really lies.

But i would suggest to hurry up, anger of Iranians has reached a boiling point, soon they are going to grab your bache akhoond collars from Sepah cyber basements and drag you on the streets and demand justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> This is a 13 ish year old boy and his father wanted to take him home before he gets hurt.
> 
> The boy did not want to go home.l and boom this happens.
> 
> This little boy was not a danger to anyone. Do you think they were going to steal a 13 year old by one person like this??


still shows what too much mortal combat can do to you


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> still shows what too much mortal combat can do to you



Ok but I am really sad for the father and also the boy when he comes back home


----------



## lydian fall

Shawnee said:


> @waz
> 
> Please unban salarhaq guys sooner.
> 
> He is a great asset for the forum here.



بن نیست


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> Please unban salarhaq guys sooner.
> 
> He is a great asset for the forum here.


He is not banned. And to be honest i do not want him to see banned, or anyone else. If they show good and friendly behavior we can get all along. No need for being so hostile by name calling and writing 10 pages long accusing the other side of being an ''agent'' or what not.

And most importantly : respect Iran and respect Iranians.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Can you show me were it is fine for dozens of people to be shot in protests, can you show me in America where they shoot people in a protest







__





At least 25 Americans were killed during protests and political unrest in 2020 | Protest | The Guardian


Findings from Armed Conflict Location and Event Data raise concerns about continued violence during and after election day




amp.theguardian.com





Go throw a firebomb at police in USA and see what happens to you









Jayland Walker suffered at least 60 wounds in fatal police shooting, Akron police chief says, as authorities release bodycam footage


A 25-year-old Black man suffered at least 60 wounds when police officers fatally shot him last week following a high-speed chase during which the man fired a gun out the driver's side window, authorities said.




amp.cnn.com







Like I said you are out of touch with reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Surenas

TheImmortal said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 25 Americans were killed during protests and political unrest in 2020 | Protest | The Guardian
> 
> 
> Findings from Armed Conflict Location and Event Data raise concerns about continued violence during and after election day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go throw a firebomb at police in USA and see what happens to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayland Walker suffered at least 60 wounds in fatal police shooting, Akron police chief says, as authorities release bodycam footage
> 
> 
> A 25-year-old Black man suffered at least 60 wounds when police officers fatally shot him last week following a high-speed chase during which the man fired a gun out the driver's side window, authorities said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said you are out of touch with reality.



That is rich coming from a guy who apparently doesn't even read his own sources but just googles his way until the head of the article corresponds with his agenda. All but one were killed by fellow citizens in those US protests, in a country five times the size of Iran and where the democratic process gives people the ability to directly influence the course of their nation.

Compared that to an outright fascist state which uses excessive authoritarian practices to suppress any dissent and to prevent alternative political currents to challenge the status quo of a medieval social construct.

Nothing more laughable than to compare completely meaningless statistics and events out of their context, when discussing a country like Iran that belongs to one of the most repressive states in the world, where its women are being dragged from the streets for showcasing a bit of hair and where religious bigots run the country with their own version of the Spanish Inquisition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> That is rich coming from a guy who apparently doesn't even read his own sources but just googles his way until the head of the article corresponds with his agenda. All but one were killed by fellow citizens in those US protests, in a country five times the size of Iran and where the democratic process gives people the ability to directly influence the course of their nation.
> 
> Compared that to an outright fascist state which uses excessive authoritarian practices to suppress any dissent and to prevent alternative political currents to challenge the status quo of a medieval social construct.
> 
> Nothing more laughable than to compare completely meaningless statistics and events out of their context, when discussing a country like Iran that belongs to one of the most repressive states in the world, where its women are being dragged from the streets for showcasing a bit of hair and where religious bigots run the country with their own version of the Spanish Inquisition.



Death toll in two years in US riots

Capitol 4-5 dead

Black Lives Matter protests. 9

pro-Trump “patriot rallies”. 2



Surenas said:


> That is rich coming from a guy who apparently doesn't even read his own sources but just googles his way until the head of the article corresponds with his agenda. All but one were killed by fellow citizens in those US protests, in a country five times the size of Iran and where the democratic process gives people the ability to directly influence the course of their nation.
> 
> Compared that to an outright fascist state which uses excessive authoritarian practices to suppress any dissent and to prevent alternative political currents to challenge the status quo of a medieval social construct.
> 
> Nothing more laughable than to compare completely meaningless statistics and events out of their context, when discussing a country like Iran that belongs to one of the most repressive states in the world, where its women are being dragged from the streets for showcasing a bit of hair and where religious bigots run the country with their own version of the Spanish Inquisition.



Neither of this will bring 99 percent of Iranians out from their homes.

Hijab issue is tolerable. Economy and inflation and corruption worse but they tolerate.

Security lapse is not tolerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Shawnee said:


> @waz
> 
> Please unban salarhaq guys sooner.
> 
> He is a great asset for the forum here.



He will be back and was asked to take a hiatus. 
I will not tolerate insults against his mother and other things I saw. If you have a disagreement let us know, not because you don't like what he posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

waz said:


> He will be back and was asked to take a hiatus.
> I will not tolerate insults against his mother and other things I saw. If you have a disagreement let us know, not because you don't like what he posts.


Brother, he engaged in harassing other members here and got resistance from other Iranians

He can support mullahs but when he does that in a provoking way it will face resistance (naturally). And the other things he posted about is from a long time ago and already dealt with by the moderation staff.

All we want is Salar and other pro mullah members here not to provoke other Iranians. For reference, my videos alone here about women being hit with batons is reacted with ''laughing emojis''.

If that is not provoking i don't know what is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Surenas

Shawnee said:


> Neither of this will bring 99 percent of Iranians out from their homes.
> 
> Hijab issue is tolerable. Economy and inflation and corruption worse but they tolerate.
> 
> Security lapse is not tolerated.



It won't bring many people out of their homes because they don't like to be injured, arrested or killed. Not because people like how their country is being run.

The hijab issue is only tolerable for a minority of ignoramus, most of them males with an outdated worldview of female opression.

Security lapse is here to stay if the system doesn't listen to the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

Surenas said:


> where the democratic process gives people the ability to directly influence the course of their nation.


Yes handpicked candidate A and handpicked candidate B. Both which required billions in lobbyist funds to reach the point of national election. Yeah you are right you are “directly” influencing the election  




Surenas said:


> Compared that to an outright fascist state which uses excessive authoritarian practices to suppress any dissent and to prevent alternative political currents to challenge the status quo of a medieval social construct.



So you’re advocating for regime change? How did that work in Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Yemen, Libya, Ukraine, Egypt?

“trust me bro” this time will be different because Iranians are different and won’t destroy their own nation.



Surenas said:


> Nothing more laughable than to compare completely meaningless statistics and events out of their context,



Nothing more laughable than US that leads the world in national shootings and police brutality including trigger happy cops who confuse a banana with a handgun and fire 50 shots at a individual and say “oops thought he was reaching for a gun”.

Most Iranian cops don’t even have guns. Morality police don’t have guns. Even during these riots only higher rank security officials are carrying guns. Riot police get deployed everywhere. 

Compare Iranian riot police to US riot police. US seem way more aggressive in crowd control than Iran.























I’m not against voluntary hijab. Said this many many times. The fabric of society in that country was ruined long ago, so forcing a piece of cloth isn’t going to magically bring back morality. But there is a process for everything. However, voluntary hijab without economic improvement won’t solve systemic issues. Riots will continue. Could be a few months, maybe a 1 year. But eventually another “spark” will happen.

Sure some people might be happy for 1 month 1 year whatever period of time. But riots will continue next time gas prices increase, Next time a subsidy is removed, etc. and *that is a direct result of the* *nuclear policy so many of you here support.

Treat the illness and not just the symptom.*



Surenas said:


> It won't bring many people out of their homes because they don't like to be injured, arrested or killed. Not because people like how their country is being run.



Or maybe they aren’t stupid. You aren’t over throwing a government which is owned by multiple factions who like life how it is without a central figure who has some power and key support from security forces.

Look at USA, a small group tried to overthrow the election and the citizens are now all sitting in jail. Could anyone in America overthrow the US government? Basically impossible.

Look at those in streets in Iran bunch of unemployed kids some aren’t even 18 years old. They have no future no job no prospect for prosperity because of economic conditions. That is the root of the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BigMelatonin

Surenas said:


> where the democratic process gives people the ability to directly influence the course of their nation


Simply untrue. Picking between 2 pre-determined candidates with no policy differences is not democracy.




__





Testing Theories of American Politics: Elites, Interest Groups, and Average Citizens | Perspectives on Politics | Cambridge Core


Testing Theories of American Politics: Elites, Interest Groups, and Average Citizens - Volume 12 Issue 3




www.cambridge.org





After major protests, major organizers are often identified and killed/disappeared. The regime is smart enough not to kill them in the streets and in the public view but ultimately serious movements need organization and any potential leaders are eliminated. The movement then burns out on its own, the US regime knows this well.








Mysterious Deaths Leave Ferguson Activists 'On Pins and Needles'


Six people in the Ferguson, Missouri, activist community have been found dead in the four years since Michael Brown was killed




www.rollingstone.com





American security forces kill 1000+ people per year and the data is freely available for you.








GitHub - washingtonpost/data-police-shootings: The Washington Post is compiling a database of every fatal shooting in the United States by a police officer in the line of duty since 2015.


The Washington Post is compiling a database of every fatal shooting in the United States by a police officer in the line of duty since 2015. - GitHub - washingtonpost/data-police-shootings: The Was...




github.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## drmeson

I am not big on labeling everything is an act from the enemy and zionists but Intelligence needs to make sure that these protests and disgruntled frustrated trouble-making "youths" dont get used by foreign intelligence agencies like how it happened in Syria. This is a crack in our society that enemies watch with interest. They will see these protestors as assets that can be used if arms and supervision reach them in form of centralized command. 

Right now state uses brute force to suppress these rebels who have nothing in name of response. If they get armed and fire back somehow then this will become a a dream come true situation of civil war for our enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Surenas said:


> It won't bring many people out of their homes because they don't like to be injured, arrested or killed. Not because people like how their country is being run.
> 
> The hijab issue is only tolerable for a minority of ignoramus, most of them males with an outdated worldview of female opression.
> 
> Security lapse is here to stay if the system doesn't listen to the people.



Before even this regime change starts you see labeling 99 percent as ignorant, weak, coward.

Another cleansing to come for many when the unlikely regime change happens just like Khomeni did.


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> Sure some people might be happy for 1 month 1 year whatever period of time. But riots will continue next time gas prices increase, Next time a subsidy is removed, etc. and *that is a direct result of the* *nuclear policy so many of you here support.
> 
> Treat the illness and not just the symptom.*


In your opinion, do you think if Iran gives up it's nuclear program the West will remove the sanctions?


----------



## lydian fall

Kurdish villains can't do any fvckin jack shyt


----------



## Shawnee

Sardar330 said:


> Kurdish villains can't do any jack shyt


Sorani 
Not Kurdish


----------



## TheImmortal

BigMelatonin said:


> In your opinion, do you think if Iran gives up it's nuclear program the West will remove the sanctions?



Personally I do not think a full removal and lifting of embargo will happen (didn’t happen for Cuba). But some type of restricted program for sanctions relief has been shown possible.

My point being you cannot support Iran’s tough hard ball nationalist nuclear policy and then at the same time criticize the hijab policy. The two are not mutually exclusive.

The hijab revolt is a direct symptom from Iran’s tough economic conditions. I have gone on record saying many times that Iran should be relaxing in times of economic stress NOT uptight. People are hurting and stressed, it doesn’t make sense to kick them further when they are down by something as silly as hijab incompliance.

Also if Iran gives up nuclear program US will make more demands Right? Well If Iran gives up mandatory hijab the demands will continue. This is not about JUST hijab. You don’t scream death to Rahbar because of hijab, hijab predates his rule. This issue is extensive.

The only solutions here I see are people saying grant social freedoms and everything will be solved. Will 40% unemployment be solved among youth? Will 70% inflation be solved? Will systemic corruption in business world be solved? Will sexual harassment in work place be solved? Will housing prices be solved?

The people rioting are the youth who have nothing—no good job, no prospect of marriage, no future, possibly addicted to drugs, and under restrictive freedoms etc But they are also naive. They think if tomm IR of Iran is gone what comes next will be some magical utopia democratic fully efficient power. Well literally every country that has gone thru this process last 20 years came out quite weaker. Balkanization of Iran is a real possibility in such a scenario.

So as long as Iran stays under tough sanctions these riots will continue. That was point of maximum pressure campaign, eventually cracks would emerge. Riots would emerge. And possibility of regime change.

Users on this board who said “maximum pressure failed lmao rofl suck it emerica..rah rah iran” are now the same one saying Iran should reform and bow to peoples demands. Quite perplexing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Shawnee said:


> Sorani
> Not Kurdish


Pkk and Komole aren't Kurds in Iraq's Kurdistan?


----------



## OldTwilight

They blocked Microsoft site , Skype , Microsoft teams ....

So we can't even work remotely from home ...


They even blocked Xbox and Microsoft store and almost all online games ....

All social media are blocked....


So , new generation is witness ban of all things by IR


----------



## QWECXZ

OldTwilight said:


> They blocked Microsoft site , Skype , Microsoft teams ....
> 
> So we can't even work remotely from home ...
> 
> 
> They even blocked Xbox and Microsoft store and almost all online games ....
> 
> All social media are blocked....
> 
> 
> So , new generation is witness ban of all things by IR


از هر ابزاری که برای ارتباط باشه می‌ترسند بعد حرف از اقتدار می‌زنند
مدارس و دانشگاه‌ها رو هم که تعطیل کردند. فردا مدارس البرز تعطیل هست
یکی نیست بگه آخه بی‌شرف کی از اسکایپ یا مایکروسافت تیمز برای تظاهرات استفاده می‌کنه؟

بعد مگه شما ادعا نمی‌کنید که مردم انقلابی اومدن تو صحنه همه چیز تموم شد؟ دیگه این بچه بازی‌ها چیه آخه؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

twitter por hast az aksha bachehaye zir 18 sal ba baton too dast. yani bebin regime be che felakati reside ke bache 10 saale ro estefade mikonan baraye sarkoob.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> twitter por hast az aksha bachehaye zir 18 sal ba baton too dast. yani bebin regime be che felakati reside ke bache 10 saale ro estefade mikonan baraye sarkoob.


نیروهای بسیج هستند
مدت‌ها بود بسیج رو نیاورده بودن برای سرکوب
شبیه ۸۸ شده تقریباً​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574090603578548224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574082763120050179


----------



## aryobarzan

Make Friday's "hijab free day"....we in the west gave up ties by having "tie free fridays" and it went so well that now people sit on their pajamas behind a camera at work....good things start small..ask you wife or girl friend ..they know!! Lol


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Make Friday's "hijab free day"....we in the west gave up ties by having "tie free fridays" and it went so well that now people sit on their pajamas behind a camera at work....good things start small..ask you wife or girl friend ..they know!! Lol


Wearing a tie was mandatory at work in Canada? 😲
That's actually the idea that Alinejad came up with.
Hijab Free Wednesdays
She calls it White Wednesdays if I remember correctly.

Not that I support the bitch though, but her hijab free Wednesdays did have an impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ




----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574058111249301509

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 25 Americans were killed during protests and political unrest in 2020 | Protest | The Guardian
> 
> 
> Findings from Armed Conflict Location and Event Data raise concerns about continued violence during and after election day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go throw a firebomb at police in USA and see what happens to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayland Walker suffered at least 60 wounds in fatal police shooting, Akron police chief says, as authorities release bodycam footage
> 
> 
> A 25-year-old Black man suffered at least 60 wounds when police officers fatally shot him last week following a high-speed chase during which the man fired a gun out the driver's side window, authorities said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said you are out of touch with reality.


The people killed in George floyd riots were killed by other people, including gang violence. You think Police killed 25 people in those riots? You're the one out of touch, even when people stormed the capitol building in the US the police only shot 1 person at a last resort. When the Minnepolis police station was surrounded by rioters, the police abandoned the station, they did not massacre the idiotic rioters.

You're actually comparing Jayland walker (an armed career criminal) with girls getting shot cause they don't want to wear hijab? lol Atleast throw a sound grenade, or a concussion grenade, opening fire is not acceptable. 

Police should be armed with better suppression systems rather than resorting to using firearms, I know for a fact some of these riotors use knives and other weapons, so I can definitely see justified shootings, but they should also be equipped with proper suppression equipment so that they do not have to resort to using their weapons when outnumbered. This is the strategy for all police forces in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zartosht

Now we have the fickles glorifying cia agent masih alinejad. 

Its funny how at first everyone claimed she was “beaten to death by the police”. 

Then Iranian police release cctv footage showing her collapsing on her own and badly hitting her head on the floor. 

After that indisputable evidence, the story changed to she was beaten, but then the effects took time to take effect?

While still possible it becomes less and less likely. 

In the hospital there is no evidence of any facial bruising one might expect from a fatal beat down. Not a single suspicious bruise has been shown? 

And the cherry on top? She had a history of brain issues requiring major surgeries , and routine negative effects. 


So far by any neutral way you look at it, the governments version of events is supported by all the. Evidence. There is 0 evidence provided by the other side, and their story seems to change to match the evidence. 

If her family is claiming a violent beat down, they need to provide evidence. 

So far i have not commented on her family out of respect, and waiting for more facts to emerge. But its looking more and more likely that her medical issues were the primary cause. 

If thats the case, her family needs to answer for all false allegations, libel, and public chaos they have created. 


This is like Yelling fire in a crowded theatre to cause a stampede/deaths. Which has happened before and is heavily criminalized in most places 

I really reeeally hope they have some evidence, otherwise her family should be Answering to the families of the police officers killed by their riot incitement

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

The demonstrations are pretty much over. What is next?

-Step 2: Release older videos and make bolder news titles

-Step 3: Hash tag “don’t kill x y z, he is not Komala”







Emotional people could not focus on Hijab.


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> -Step 2: Release older videos and make bolder news titles


Yeah I noticed this was also going on. The show video of 12 guys starting a street fire and say large protests are on going. These protests were never large to begin with but just spread-out. Probably activating alot of Komala cells during this process to amplify. Still worth mention it won't change the fact that Gashte Ershad and Hijab Ejbari is not popular among the younger generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QWECXZ

zartosht said:


> Now we have the fickles glorifying cia agent masih alinejad.
> 
> Its funny how at first everyone claimed she was “beaten to death by the police”.
> 
> Then Iranian police release cctv footage showing her collapsing on her own and badly hitting her head on the floor.
> 
> After that indisputable evidence, the story changed to she was beaten, but then the effects took time to take effect?
> 
> While still possible it becomes less and less likely.
> 
> In the hospital there is no evidence of any facial bruising one might expect from a fatal beat down. Not a single suspicious bruise has been shown?
> 
> And the cherry on top? She had a history of brain issues requiring major surgeries , and routine negative effects.
> 
> 
> So far by any neutral way you look at it, the governments version of events is supported by all the. Evidence. There is 0 evidence provided by the other side, and their story seems to change to match the evidence.
> 
> If her family is claiming a violent beat down, they need to provide evidence.
> 
> So far i have not commented on her family out of respect, and waiting for more facts to emerge. But its looking more and more likely that her medical issues were the primary cause.
> 
> If thats the case, her family needs to answer for all false allegations, libel, and public chaos they have created.
> 
> 
> This is like Yelling fire in a crowded theatre to cause a stampede/deaths. Which has happened before and is heavily criminalized in most places
> 
> I really reeeally hope they have some evidence, otherwise her family should be Answering to the families of the police officers killed by their riot incitement


If by fickle you're referring to me, I haven't changed my side at all.
I had declared it from day 1 that I am against compulsory hijab and sharia laws shoved down the throat of people by brute force. It was my stance from the very first day that I joined here.
If I used to support the Islamic Republic, which I clearly don't anymore until the hijab issue is settled peacefully to the satisfaction of Iranians, it was only because of the interests of Iran against the Western imperialism, who have centuries of history of robbing us, as well as our neighboring enemies like Saudi Arabia. Other than that, there's not even a single reason for me to support the IR besides foreign affairs.

Needless to say that I am pissed off by the regime's inability to properly respond to the acts of aggression by the US, Israel or other Western countries. So, even in that area, I support the IR only partially with my own criticisms of what it should do to fend off their plots.

The fickle are you and your hypocritical group of cyber Basijis that are now attacking Omid Dana while previously your lot used to suck his balls every chance you got and you had promoted him to some sort of a prophet before because he was turning anti-IR people to support the system for the best interests of Iran. Now he's the bad guy because he doesn't agree with your murderers killing unarmed protestors and beating women and the elderly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> it was only because of the interests of Iran against the Western imperialism, who have centuries of history of robbing us, as well as our neighboring enemies like Saudi Arabia


The irony is now you have officials milking money from the country and sending it to Europe and America for their children. I don't know how the average Basiji and Mashabi does not get infuriated with that.


QWECXZ said:


> The fickle are you and your hypocritical group of cyber Basijis that are now attacking Omid Dana while previously your lot used to suck his balls every chance you got and you had promoted him to some sort of a prophet before because he was turning anti-IR people to support the system for the best interests of Iran. Now he's the bad guy because he doesn't agree with your murderers killing unarmed protestors and beating women and the elderly.


Omid Dana actually tried his best to unite people behind the government, and because government media is absolute atrocity and garbage, even the most hardcore mashabi's were watching him. But he can't defend these rules, and certainly the shooting actions of police (self-defense is justified)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

zartosht said:


> Now we have the fickles glorifying cia agent masih alinejad.



Masih Alinejad is a failed project. She is one of those fake "twitter-journalists" who has carved out a career and free life in USA just by providing dumb services of talking shit about Iran at behest of CIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

drmeson said:


> Masih Alinejad is a failed project. She is one of those fake "journalists" who has carved out a career and free life in USA just by providing dumb services of talking shit about Iran at behest of CIA.


She get money, alot of money. It's become a job for some of these people.


----------



## Shawnee

one lesson learnt

Pankurdism continues to be more dangerous than panturkism.

Also I have the feeling that the wise of this regime will find a way for hijab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Stryker1982 said:


> The irony is now you have officials milking money from the country and sending it to Europe and America for their children. I don't know how the average Basiji and Mashabi does not get infuriated with that.
> 
> Omid Dana actually tried his best to unite people behind the government, and because government media is absolute atrocity and garbage, even the most hardcore mashabi's were watching him. But he can't defend these rules, and certainly the shooting actions of police (self-defense is justified)


The only reason that Omid Dana became famous in the first place is that he was the voice of a third group of people like me that didn't want a revolution and supported the IR stance against the US and Europe but still wanted major reforms against compulsory hijab and sharia laws that interfere in people's personal space.

Now without Omid Dana, we're back to the same society where everyone is in either one of these groups: 1- Basijis and "Aghazadeh" people, 2- the rest of Iranians who are against the IR.

The regime lost the support of the reformist camp in the Green movement and ever since, the protests have become much more violent and widespread. The "crack" grew wider significantly after the Green movement. Now it is losing the support of the remaining neutral people trying to resolve their issues with the regime peacefully and it is turning them against itself. This is the last group of people that is keeping the country united and together. And then these idiots think that turning against these people is a good thing. Fine job. Keep on going like this and soon the situation will get much worse and way more violent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> one lesson learnt
> 
> Pankurdism continues to be more dangerous than panturkism.


You think so? I always figure pan-turkism was bigger. or atleast a bigger long-term threat.


----------



## drmeson

Some SANAM-connected elements are trying to give an ethno angle to Hadis Najafi's (Azeri turk) death.

Akhoonds need to crush this or change themselves once and for all. This CRACK is dangerous for our nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

drmeson said:


> Some SANAM-connected elements are trying to give an ethno angle to Hadis Najafi's (Azeri turk) death.
> 
> Akhoonds need to crush this or change themselves once and for all. This CRACK is dangerous for our nation.


All our enemies are exploting these self-created problems, dangerous path that will lead to civil conflict especially if foriegn media can twist things into ethnic related issues, like Mahsa's death being due to racism against Kurds.

The Islamic Republic does not have the media power (because of incompetence and moftkhors and undereducated people in these fields) to combat these issues clearly. Ironically, people like Omid Dana are important in these cases.



QWECXZ said:


> The only reason that Omid Dana became famous in the first place is that he was the voice of a third group of people like me that didn't want a revolution and supported the IR stance against the US and Europe but still wanted major reforms against compulsory hijab and sharia laws that interfere in people's personal space.
> 
> Now without Omid Dana, we're back to the same society where everyone is in either one of these groups: 1- Basijis and "Aghazadeh" people, 2- the rest of Iranians who are against the IR.
> 
> The regime lost the support of the reformist camp in the Green movement and ever since, the protests have become much more violent and widespread. Now it is losing the support of the remaining neutral people trying to resolve their issues with the regime peacefully and it is turning them against itself. And then these idiots think that's a good thing. Fine job. Keep on going like this and soon the situation will get much worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> You think so? I always figure pan-turkism was bigger. or atleast a bigger long-term threat.



Most panturk people I have hated on Twitter were on stability side.


----------



## drmeson

Stryker1982 said:


> You think so? I always figure pan-turkism was bigger. or atleast a bigger long-term threat.



Pan Turkism in Iran or even in Republic is ideologically more dangerous for Turkey than for Iran. Ethnonationalism is always built on heritage. Azeri heritage is Shia militancy against Turkey. A group thats genetically, culturally and religiously ... Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hijab issue to be addressed


حسین نوری همدانی، از مراجع تقلید حکومتی در قم، روز یکشنبه از مسئولان جمهوری اسلامی خواست که به «خواسته‌های مردم گوش دهند و مشکلات آن‌ها را حل کنند».

او در بیانیه خود افزود: «مردم هیچ‌گاه خواهان تخریب بیت‌المال و اهانت به مقدسات و ایجاد ناامنی نیستند».


----------



## Stryker1982

drmeson said:


> Pan Turkism in Iran or even in Republic is ideologically more dangerous for Turkey than for Iran. Ethnonationalism is always built on heritage. Azeri heritage is Shia militancy against Turkey. A group thats genetically, culturally and religiously ... Iranian.


This is true, but the problem with pan-turkism is that it is built on mental illness and twisting of history. The Pan-turks have falsified alot of Iranian history to avoid this narrative precisely, but I do not think they've succeeded but give them enough time they might be able to re-educate their children this way. We can see this in the Baku education system


----------



## QWECXZ

Shawnee said:


> Most panturk people I have hated on Twitter were on stability side.


Because many of these Pan-Turk people also happen to be religious and the rest want Iran to remain divided and backward.
The religious ones are the type of average mazhabi koskhols that call Cyrus the Great a myth or a homosexual murderer.

They want Iran completely dismantled. They don't want the kind of change that could unite Iranians more.


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> Most panturk people I have hated on Twitter were on stability side.


Pan-kurds are too weak to be effective, Pan-turks on the other hand can receive support from Baku and Turkey and have always fancied separating land from Iran.,


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> This is true, but the problem with pan-turkism is that it is built on mental illness and twisting of history. The Pan-turks have falsified alot of Iranian history to avoid this narrative precisely, but I do not think they've succeeded but give them enough time they might be able to re-educate their children this way. We can see this in the Baku education system



For years we have said Kurds are the true Aryans.

فک‌ میکنی کرد سورانی خودش رو ایرانی میدونه


----------



## Stryker1982

QWECXZ said:


> Pan-Turk people also happen to be religious


Yes, and they are all over inside government likely the reason for weak responses to Baku over the years (until now presumably). 
They are spies that act like their are Imam Hussien fanboys inside government but get their orders from Baku. The reality where agents enter Iran from Baku to kill a scientist and receive no response is what is unexplainable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Stryker1982 said:


> Yes, and they are all over inside government likely the reason for weak responses to Baku over the years (until now presumably).
> They are spies that act like their are Imam Hussien fanboys inside government but get their orders from Baku. The reality where agents enter Iran from Baku to kill a scientist and receive no response is what is unexplainable.



Who killed the scientists?
Sorani Kurds

Who killed Fakhrizadeh?
Baneh Kurds


----------



## Stryker1982

Shawnee said:


> For years we have said Kurds are the true Aryans.


Seems like the Shia kurds of Kermanshah seem to be pro-iran, but Sunni Kurds of Sanandaj etc... feel closer to Sorani Kurds an not Iranian, even though they are. The Islamic Republic did not "farhang sazi" in these areas at all. It's not like we have to create fake history, it's all real and all available.



Shawnee said:


> Who killed the scientists?
> Sorani Kurds
> 
> Who killed Fakhrizadeh?
> Baneh Kurds


Who said this? Everyone thinks they were either Israeli agents that entered Iran through Baku with the help of Azeri Iranian.

I'm curious to your source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Stryker1982 said:


> All our enemies are exploting these self-created problems, dangerous path that will lead to civil conflict especially if foriegn media can twist things into ethnic related issues, like Mahsa's death being due to racism against Kurds.
> 
> The Islamic Republic does not have the media power (because of incompetence and moftkhors and undereducated people in these fields) to combat these issues clearly. Ironically, people like Omid Dana are important in these cases.



I was talking to some family members. They were saying that surprisingly Azeris and Kurdish were chanting slogans in each other favor in the protests. lol a rare sight.

These protests will end in a few days, my concern is still the same, why is this crack in society not being addressed by Akhoonds? we have been seeing these protests, brute force response, deaths, silence, repeat for years. What if next time the protests become armed struggle like how things exploded in Syria where same cycle of protests used to happen but eventually enemies ended up using the protests to destroy the country. Our powerful enemy can smuggle in weapons easily. Yes IRI can still defeat them all but the civil war like situation will sow seeds of further socio-political chaos in future esp after SL when a weaker, less favored SL sits on top.


----------



## Shawnee

drmeson said:


> I was talking to some family members. They were saying that surprisingly Azeris and Kurdish were chanting slogans in each other favor in the protests. lol a rare sight.
> 
> These protests will end in a few days, my concern is still the same, why is this crack in society not being addressed by Akhoonds? we have been seeing these protests, brute force response, deaths, silence, repeat for years. What if next time the protests become armed struggle like how things exploded in Syria where same cycle of protests used to happen but eventually enemies ended up using the protests to destroy the country. Our powerful enemy can smuggle in weapons easily. Yes IRI can still defeat them all but the civil war like situation will sow seeds of further socio-political chaos in future esp after SL when a weaker, less favored SL sits on top.



The wise of the mullahs should keep people happy.

There is some hope.


----------



## Stryker1982

drmeson said:


> They were saying that surprisingly Azeris and Kurdish were chanting slogans in each other favor in the protests.


Yup, Iran the only country in this region where Azeri Turks and Kurds and live side by side without violence. This social fabric is attempted at being eroded by enemy plans. All they have to do is start making fake stories about Kurd_turk violence in Iran.



drmeson said:


> These protests will end in a few days, my concern is still the same, why is this crack in society not being addressed by Akhoonds? we have been seeing these protests, brute force response, deaths, silence, repeat for years. What if next time the protests become armed struggle like how things exploded in Syria where same cycle of protests used to happen but eventually enemies ended up using the protests to destroy the country. Our powerful enemy can smuggle in weapons easily. Yes IRI can still defeat them all but the civil war like situation will sow seeds of further socio-political chaos in future esp after SL when a weaker, less favored SL sits on top.


This is what I say as well, but I get "called out" for being out of touch or a hypocrite or someshit. I simply don't like the direction we are heading, with no remedy being made.

Their is likely armed struggling on going in Kurdistan regions, we don't know yet, but I can imagine Komala, and other would exploit these events to attack security forces and try to infiltrate the country. Who knows if we already have Shaheeds from these events in Kurdistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Seems like the Shia kurds of Kermanshah seem to be pro-iran, but Sunni Kurds of Sanandaj etc... feel closer to Sorani Kurds an not Iranian, even though they are. The Islamic Republic did not "farhang sazi" in these areas at all. It's not like we have to create fake history, it's all real and all available.
> 
> 
> Who said this? Everyone thinks they were either Israeli agents that entered Iran through Baku with the help of Azeri Iranian.
> 
> I'm curious to your source


That is correct. IR has never been busy with farhangsazi on the national identity issue. All it did was to build golden mosques and facilitate billion dollar pilgrimages to some dead Arabs in Karbala,Najaf etc.

Mistake of IR is to underestimate the longing of nationalism among Iranians. Iranians nowadays, especially the younger generation put their country before religion. Now if this offends some muslims here this would be the case too with Zoroastrianism. Basically all religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## drmeson

Stryker1982 said:


> This is true, but the problem with pan-turkism is that it is built on mental illness and twisting of history. The Pan-turks have falsified alot of Iranian history to avoid this narrative precisely, but I do not think they've succeeded but give them enough time they might be able to re-educate their children this way. We can see this in the Baku education system



Problem with pan-turkism is that in Azeri republic, if it grows too much , the current relationship with Turkey will change from current friendship into friendly rivalry and competition and within few generations, eventually into literary-hostility towards Turkey. This is one of the reasons Turkish attitude towards Azeris of the republic is like focused on the present but nobody in turkey wants Azeris to touch the subject of history. They know if the pan-turkism gets out of control, they will have to deal with a future generation of Azeris glorifying their shia militant qizilbash blood bath history towards Turkey. That wil happen around the time when Turkey will be having some 30-40% Kurdish population to deal with.

Pan Turkism in Azeri Republic is dangerous for Turkey, not for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Shawnee said:


> The wise of the mullahs should keep people happy.
> 
> There is some hope.


As omid dana said the regime shows ''narmesh ghahremanane'' to foreigners but when it comes to its own population there is no flexibility at all.

There will be no concessions towards the people, values of political shia islam is much more important to uphold in the eyes of the mullahs.


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> As omid dana said the regime shows ''narmesh ghahremanane'' to foreigners but when it comes to its own population there is no flexibility at all.
> 
> There will be no concessions towards the people, values of political shia islam is much more important to uphold.





drmeson said:


> Problem with pan-turkism is that in Azeri republic, if it grows too much , the current relationship with Turkey will change from current friendship into friendly rivalry and competition and within few generations, eventually into literary-hostility towards Turkey. This is one of the reasons Turkish attitude towards Azeris of the republic is like focused on the present but nobody in turkey wants Azeris to touch the subject of history. They know if the pan-turkism gets out of control, they will have to deal with a future generation of Azeris glorifying their shia militant qizilbash blood bath history towards Turkey. That wil happen around the time when Turkey will be having some 30-40% Kurdish population to deal with.
> 
> Pan Turkism in Azeri Republic is dangerous for Turkey, not for Iran.


Atleast if you are going to keep Political Shia in Iran, they could've farhang sazi Baku and reminding them of their historical roots, but they did not even do this, now those delusional people think they are Istanbuli Turks (which are actually Greeks lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drmeson

Stryker1982 said:


> Pan-kurds are too weak to be effective, Pan-turks on the other hand can receive support from Baku and Turkey and have always fancied separating land from Iran.,



Turkey will never ever want two things to happen

1) Azeri republic to become too powerful let alone their re-union with Iranian Azerbaijanis. This will create a strong shia rival in face of turkey who for centuries has caused problems for Istanbul. Azeri SSR was a hub of KGB to tackle NATO's mandated ECO alliance of Turkey and Shahi Iran. Heydar Aliyev himself was a KGB officer who created PKK to separate Kurdish regions from Turkey. I wrote this few days ago here, but how many people know that PKK was not even designated as a terrorist organization by Azeri repulic for 22 years ! Even to this day if you go to Republic you will find Kurds everywhere, even in police. Is this the behavior of a staunch ally of turkey? A dumb bozkurtlar from Turkey will not understand this because (a) they dont know the history of Azeris esp religion (b) they dont know that Azeri SSR = Azeri republic.

2) Combination of Kurdish autonomous regions in Iraq, Syria, Iran. This is the reason Turkey got in to deal with YPG in some level of understanding with Iran. The sight of Syrian Kurdish YPG joining hands with the Autonomous Kurdish region of Iraq and PKK scared Erdogan to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

Well, I have finally decided to leave the forum.
I don't think the members of this forum truly represent Iranians.
Some of them are not Iranian by birth, some claim to be Iranian but cannot speak Persian fluently.
And the rest could be cyber Basijis for all I care. Except for a few people, the rest are strikingly different from Iranians I know.

Anyway, I wish you guys all the best in defending Iran. Although I know you guys don't do that as I have seen Iran repeatedly being insulted and you guys did nothing while I had to get banned for defending Iran repeatedly.

Bye bye

@waz
Could you please delete my profile on PDF? Or permanently ban me?


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> Well, I have finally decided to leave the forum.
> I don't think the members of this forum truly represent Iranians.
> Some of them are not Iranian by birth, some claim to be Iranian but cannot speak Persian fluently.
> And the rest could be cyber Basijis for all I care. Except for a few people, the rest are strikingly different from Iranians I know.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you guys all the best in defending Iran. Although I know you guys don't do that as I have seen Iran repeatedly being insulted and you guys did nothing while I had to get banned for defending Iran repeatedly.
> 
> Bye bye
> 
> @waz
> Could you please delete my profile on PDF? Or permanently ban me?


Dadash i don't think there is a need for leaving the forum. Just consider it as a place to exchange views and learn from each other. Enemies of Iran are always everywhere so if not here you will encounter them on another place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drmeson

Stryker1982 said:


> Atleast if you are going to keep Political Shia in Iran, they could've farhang sazi Baku and reminding them of their historical roots, but they did not even do this, now those delusional people think they are Istanbuli Turks (which are actually Greeks lol)



You are expecting too much of the religious leaders of Iran. These people are usually humble-minded and refuse to see the world from outside their own perspective. Do they even understand the ethno-nationalistic angle being created in Azeri republic right now by Israel ? Israeli ambassador was attending some SANAM conference where Khazaria Jew kingdoms were being discussed as the heritage of Azeris ... they skipped the entire Medes empire period, the genetics of Azeris (clusters with Kurds), no single mention of Azeris in Iranian history which is in fact Azeri history as much as it is Persian. Turkey is doing this along with Israel. Do akhoonds have a counter plan? may be they have but so far its less effective. 

Its all related to the idea of presentism. The current youth sees liberal Turkey in comparison to conservative Iran where women can wear bikinis on beach and you can purchase covered/hidden alcohol even though its mostly done with certain level of shame even by Turkish. Although Iran is doing better than Turkey in many ways but the idea of Turkey being mainstream modern as it is liberal on western standards and is part of the western alliance lures in more people. I know my own family members who live in Istanbul for years in the Esenyurt area. They married Turkish natives and purchased homes there. They are not against Iran or show any allegiance to Turkey but they just dont want to waste their lives in a theocracy.


----------



## QWECXZ

Dariush the Great said:


> Dadash i don't think there is a need for leaving the forum. Just consider it as a place to exchange views and learn from each other. Enemies of Iran are always everywhere so if not here you will encounter them on another place.


داریوش جان همین یکی مونده که بشینم با چهارتا جوجه بسیجی هم صحبت بشم
سر آبان ۹۸ کلی از دوستام فحش خوردم. الان فهمیدم اشتباه کردم
باید از آبان ۹۸ هم با وجود اینکه شورش بود دفاع می‌کردم چون هر روز که این آشغال‌های حزب اللهی سر کار باشن به جنگ داخلی و نابودی ایران نزدیکتر می‌شیم
حتی یکی از دوستان دوران دبیرستان من بعد از آبان ۹۸ دیگه با من صحبت نکرد
سر مرگ پدرش بهش پیام دادم پیامم رو باز کرد نگاهم کرد اما جواب نداد
بقیه هم که گفتن تو بسیجی شدی و دیگه خطرناک هستی و باهام قطع ارتباط کردن

الان فهمیدم که به شدت اشتباه کردم که از یک رژیم افراطی اسلامی شبیه طالبان حمایت کردم و دیگه هم چنین کاری نمی‌کنم
به تو هم پیشنهاد می‌کنم که چنین کاری رو نکنی چون این افراد آدم بشو نیستند و از جنس مردم ایران نیستند و مزدور رژیم هستند

مراقب خودت باش. خدانگهدار​


----------



## Dariush the Great

QWECXZ said:


> داریوش جان همین یکی مونده که بشینم با چهارتا جوجه بسیجی هم صحبت بشم
> سر آبان ۹۸ کلی از دوستام فحش خوردم. الان فهمیدم اشتباه کردم
> باید از آبان ۹۸ هم با وجود اینکه شورش بود دفاع می‌کردم چون هر روز که این آشغال‌های حزب اللهی سر کار باشن به جنگ داخلی و نابودی ایران نزدیکتر می‌شیم
> حتی یکی از دوستان دوران دبیرستان من بعد از آبان ۹۸ دیگه با من صحبت نکرد
> سر مرگ پدرش بهش پیام دادم پیامم رو باز کردن نگاهم کرد اما جواب نداد
> بقیه هم که گفتن تو بسیجی شدی و دیگه خطرناک هستی و باهام قطع ارتباط کردن
> 
> الان فهمیدم که به شدت اشتباه کردم که از یک رژیم افراطی اسلامی شبیه طالبان حمایت کردم و دیگه هم چنین کاری نمی‌کنم
> به تو هم پیشنهاد می‌کنم که چنین کاری رو نکنی چون این افراد آدم بشو نیستند و از جنس مردم ایران نیستند و مزدور رژیم هستند
> 
> مراقب خودت باش. خدانگهدار​


In regime yek regime eshghaalgare. Yek regimiye ke hich moghe daghdaghe haye mardom Iran ro goosh nadade. Yek regimiye ke hoghogh mardome iran ro bekhatere mazhab zire pa gozashte. Yek regimiye ke be farhang va taarikhe Iran dahan kaji karde.

Yek regimiye ke toosh dozd faravoone. Dorough va hoghe baazi toosh faravoone. Hamash zaher saaziye. Mashroob ro mamnoo kardan vali khode sepahihaye nezaam daran too ghachaghe mashroob kaasebi mikonan. Mashad ro be faheshe khoone zovar eraghi tabdil kardan.

Yek regime doroughgoo ke aslan daavaa ke ba amrica va esrail dare oonam alakiye. Mian masoolin nezami regime ro mesle sag too koochehaye tehran mikoshan, niroohashoon ro dar sooriye kabab mikonan, paygahaye pahpadi va hasteyi nezaam ro dar daakhele keshvar mizanand ama az inha sedayi dar nemiad. Chon ke midoonan enghadr too keshvar porre jasoos Amricayi va Esraili hast ke kaari nemishe kard. Mizanan hamashoono terror mikonan.

Pas vaseye ki shir mishan? Baraye yek dokhtare badbakht 20 saale ke az shahrestan oomade, oono too saresh mizanan, maghzesho mipokunan vali moghabele doshman khaareji jikeshoon dar nemiyad.

Aghazadeha nezaam ham eslah talab va ham osolgarah ke ba poolha badbakht mardom miran kharej hal mikonan ham aslan faramoosh konim. Az koja begim? Omidvaram vaziyat dar Iran behtar beshe, be haghetoon beresid dadash. Arezoo tandorosti baraye hame hammihanan daram.

Be nazaram ham lazem nist az forum beri, mitooni hamintori biyay yek browsi bekoni o beri. Vali baz ham khodet midooni.


----------



## drmeson

Stryker1982 said:


> She get money, alot of money. It's become a job for some of these people.



Well, she is a failure because she has ZERO talent to even be a hired agent. I am sure whoever pays her or recruited her in the CIA to blabber against Iran on Twitter is now feeling his money got wasted on a talentless person.


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> You're the one out of touch, even when people stormed the capitol building in the US the police only shot 1 person at a last resort. When the Minnepolis police station was surrounded by rioters, the police abandoned the station, they did not massacre the idiotic rioters.



Can you show me these “massacres” that are happening?

Rioters set fire to an IRGC base, ambulance, police cars. The response has been relatively muted by security officials. I do not see evidence of “massacres” maybe you been following BBC and Babak way too much.



Stryker1982 said:


> You're actually comparing Jayland walker (an armed career criminal) with girls getting shot cause they don't want to wear hijab?



Plenty of unarmed black and white men die to US officers do to over aggressive officers. Stop playing dumb.

George Floyd was a “career” criminal and that didn’t stop people rioting.

Can you show me videos of “girls getting shot”? Because the few instances were higher level authorities have opened fire have been due to hoodlums and groups of young guys attacking security officers with firebombs and knifes.

Context of video is important. Security officials are also dying during these riots. Do their lives not matter? We have had at least 2 buried so far. And some are being stabbed by vigilantes.



Stryker1982 said:


> lol Atleast throw a sound grenade, or a concussion grenade, opening fire is not acceptable.



They are using buckshot, tear gas, and paintball guns.

Very few officers in Iran are allowed guns and fewer basij. So your shooting claim is grossly exaggerated. Also firing a gun doesn’t necessarily mean you are aiming to kill or hit. It is a well known dispersion tactic when violence gets out of hand.

So please don’t assume every video of audible gunshots but no direct footage = people dropping dead/massacre.



Stryker1982 said:


> Police should be armed with better suppression systems rather than resorting to using firearms, I know for a fact some of these riotors use knives and other weapons, so I can definitely see justified shootings



Very few security officials can carry guns. Their guns have serial numbers.

Of the ones I see, One video shows head of Police security in the Iranian province and another is clearly a high ranking basij in military fatigue.

In many cases you are confusing buckshot rifles and rubber bullets that some of the security officials are carrying with actual guns.

Buckshot are probably the most aggressive form of crowd control, which again without the whole video we do not know the context.

In the US they would just arrest everyone being aggressive. In Iran they are aiming to disperse them and arrest a select amount.

Different approaches.



Dariush the Great said:


> facilitate billion dollar pilgrimages to some dead Arabs in Karbala,Najaf etc.



I do not see why you need to disparage holy figures of a religion to make any point.Don’t be one of those Xenophobic “Persians”. “Dead Arabs” is also borderline racist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

TheImmortal said:


> Can you show me these “massacres” that are happening?
> 
> Rioters set fire to an IRGC base, ambulance, police cars. The response has been relatively muted by security officials. I do not see evidence of “massacres” maybe you been following BBC and Babak way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of unarmed black and white men die to US officers do to over aggressive officers. Stop playing dumb.
> 
> George Floyd was a “career” criminal and that didn’t stop people rioting.
> 
> Can you show me videos of “girls getting shot”? Because the few instances were higher level authorities have opened fire have been due to hoodlums and groups of young guys attacking security officers with firebombs and knifes.
> 
> Context of video is important. Security officials are also dying during these riots. Do their lives not matter? We have had at least 2 buried so far. And some are being stabbed by vigilantes.
> 
> 
> 
> They are using buckshot, tear gas, and paintball guns.
> 
> Very few officers in Iran are allowed guns and fewer basij. So your shooting claim is grossly exaggerated. Also firing a gun doesn’t necessarily mean you are aiming to kill or hit. It is a well known dispersion tactic when violence gets out of hand.
> 
> So please don’t assume every video of audible gunshots but no direct footage = people dropping dead/massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> Very few security officials can carry guns. Their guns have serial numbers.
> 
> Of the ones I see, One video shows head of Police security in the Iranian province and another is clearly a high ranking basij in military fatigue.
> 
> In many cases you are confusing buckshot rifles and rubber bullets that some of the security officials are carrying with actual guns.
> 
> Buckshot are probably the most aggressive form of crowd control, which again without the whole video we do not know the context.
> 
> In the US they would just arrest everyone being aggressive. In Iran they are aiming to disperse them and arrest a select amount.
> 
> Different approaches.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see why you need to disparage holy figures of a religion to make any point.Don’t be one of those Xenophobic “Persians”. “Dead Arabs” is also borderline racist.


Every demonstration we see 50-300 deaths (95-99% civilians). They're killed by bullets.
If the regime things it can answer social cultural and economical problems with bullets then this violent cycle will continue.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Every demonstration we see 50-300 deaths (95-99% civilians). They're killed by bullets.
> If the regime things it can answer social cultural and economical problems with bullets then this violent cycle will continue.



“civilians”

Does that include thugs, vigilantes, aggressive individuals?

There is a difference between peaceful protest and setting fire to banks and government property. Using guns and firebombs against police.

If 100,000 people riot and 30 die that’s .0003% mortality rate. Which would align with some vigilantes using deadly force and government responding in kind and in cases some innocents getting caught up in cross fire.


Again I’m not against voluntary hijab nor right to peaceful protest.

I just have seen every time a middle eastern country demanded “change” what came after was worse and left the country destroyed and fractured. That is my biggest worry. A destroyed Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> They blocked Microsoft site , Skype , Microsoft teams ....
> 
> So we can't even work remotely from home ...
> 
> 
> They even blocked Xbox and Microsoft store and almost all online games ....
> 
> All social media are blocked....
> 
> 
> So , new generation is witness ban of all things by IR


you want know what else is filtered , they filtered my.kaspersky so you can't install the antivirus any more or get any update .
as always a random bunch of non related sites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574008003128397828

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574131274817544192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573987231739559936

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shadihassan28

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574131274817544192
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573987231739559936


Ok one honestly I don’t care much for her either not because of her views on Iran but she uses those supposed views to make a buck on tv to promote herself honestly I can’t go more than 20 seconds listening to her, but she doesn’t work for the government I work at the post office does that make me a government agent and she had ties with pro trump people so honestly she’s probably is a bit nutty, forgot to mention the pic of her and “pompous” was almost 4 years ago was from wiki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574088962397945857
Look at the police brutality by Iranian regime  

Look at how they fire their guns at innocent women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

The kurdish ethno-nationalists [separatists] are trying to get in on the act now as well

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573908682504552448

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> Well, I have finally decided to leave the forum.
> I don't think the members of this forum truly represent Iranians.
> Some of them are not Iranian by birth, some claim to be Iranian but cannot speak Persian fluently.
> And the rest could be cyber Basijis for all I care. Except for a few people, the rest are strikingly different from Iranians I know.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you guys all the best in defending Iran. Although I know you guys don't do that as I have seen Iran repeatedly being insulted and you guys did nothing while I had to get banned for defending Iran repeatedly.
> 
> Bye bye
> 
> @waz
> Could you please delete my profile on PDF? Or permanently ban me?


Do not Quit man...a lot of what you say is right on the money...We need Perspective from inside Iran from someone who has been in the western world...Do not mind what some others think of what you say,,,this is all part of a debate that does no go public inside Iran because of the Fu*king akhood behaviour,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> Do not Quit man...a lot of what you say is right on the money...We need Perspective from inside Iran from someone who has been in the western world...Do not mind what some others think of what you say,,,this is all part of a debate that does no go public inside Iran because of the Fu*king akhood behaviour,,.


I'm waiting for @waz or @Irfan Baloch to ban me permanently or delete my profile
Apparently I need to insult people to get that. I'm still waiting for him to do it without me insulting others personally
However, if they refuse to ban me peacefully, I can get myself banned by having the day of my life and insulting tons of people

But honestly, I cannot be here anymore because if I stay here any longer, whatever I post will be against Iran and I don't want to do that because that will make Arabs and Israelis happy.

It's against Islam to remove a headscarf but it's OK when a motherfucker haroomi riot police touches a woman's body and her breasts like in this video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574139363516383234
F*ck all the binamoos supporters of the Islamic Republic that support these rapists. F*ck oon madar jendeye soorat gerde bi savad ke behesh migin koskeshe tahlilgar va hatta sadetarin chizaye geopolitic ro nemifahme.

@WebMaster @krash @AgNoStiC MuSliM

Hail the brave Kurdish people of Iran that did not remain silent when a Kurdish woman was killed after getting beaten in the disgusting semi-prison of Gasht-e Ershad. Dorud be sharafe Kordhaye azadikhahe Iran. Hatta age az Iran joda ham beshid baz dorood be gheyratetoon ke dar barabare bisharafio binamoosi saket naneshestid. Inshallah ghiame ba'di e mardome Iran mosallahane hast. Trump ham ke 2024 bar migarde ta episode ba'di ro bebinim.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> I'm waiting for @waz or @Irfan Baloch to ban me permanently or delete my profile
> Apparently I need to insult people to get that. I'm still waiting for him to do it without me insulting others personally
> 
> But honestly, I cannot be here anymore because if I stay here any longer, whatever I post will be against Iran and I don't want to do that.
> 
> It's against Islam to remove a headscarf but it's OK when a motherfucker haroomi riot police touches a woman's body and her breasts like in this video
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574139363516383234
> F*ck all the binamoos supports of the Islamic Republic
> 
> @WebMaster @krash @AgNoStiC MuSliM


IR is not all evil there are patriotic people inside the system...Bagheri is just one example...Accept that this system can not be changed via revolt..It is possible to change it from within..but that take looooots of time..
I have convinced myself and I have been around long enough to know that this IR system can be slowly modified to become more "pan Iranic"..look how they have slowly evolved... the football stadium for women was the latest concession they did.. The Hijab..the Arabic infusion in our language and all other issues will be all done with in next 50 year.. The only requirement is if we can keep the country together ..some smart Mullas will eventually see the light..remember they have no place to run...no one will take them so they better fix the country as people want ..I wait and see how they react to this mandatory Hijab issue now. I still think you should stay around the forum will not be the same without your insights..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

QWECXZ said:


> Well, I have finally decided to leave the forum.
> I don't think the members of this forum truly represent Iranians.
> Some of them are not Iranian by birth, some claim to be Iranian but cannot speak Persian fluently.
> And the rest could be cyber Basijis for all I care. Except for a few people, the rest are strikingly different from Iranians I know.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you guys all the best in defending Iran. Although I know you guys don't do that as I have seen Iran repeatedly being insulted and you guys did nothing while I had to get banned for defending Iran repeatedly.
> 
> Bye bye
> 
> @waz
> Could you please delete my profile on PDF? Or permanently ban me?



I think you're right, and it's time to leave this forum permanently. No point to bother arguing with people who lack any decency and keep defending the brutal practices of their beloved dictatorship.

So I'll join you in solidarity. 

Consider this to be my last post on this forum as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## QWECXZ

aryobarzan said:


> IR is not all evil there are patriotic people inside the system...Bagheri is just one example...Accept that this system can not be changed via revolt..It is possible to change it from within..but that take looooots of time..
> I have convinced myself and I have been around long enough to know that this IR system can be slowly modified to become more "pan Iranic"..look how they have slowly evolved... the football stadium for women was the latest concession they did.. The Hijab..the Arabic infusion in our language and all other issues will be all done with in next 50 year.. The only requirement is if we can keep the country together ..some smart Mullas will eventually see the light..remember they have no place to run...no one will take them so they better fix the country as people want ..I wait and see how they react to this mandatory Hijab issue now. I still think you should stay around the forum will not be the same without your insights..


My dear friend,
Why do you expect people to waste 50 years of their lives for the idiocy of some Taliban-style religious fanatics?
Even 43 years of shoving fake Islam down the throat of Iranians is enough.
A person lives only once and they have every right to live it freely as they choose to.

By the standards of these bisharafs, Prophet of Islam, Imam Ali and Imam Hussein were also outlaws because they refused to accept the rules of Kuffars and hijackers of Islam.

They had to allow women to enter the stadiums because FIFA forced them to do it. FIFA had made it very clear that if they did not allow women into stadiums, the football of Iran will be suspended permanently until they let women inside stadiums. Do you see how Islam doesn't matter at all when the regime is forced to do something? They understand only the language of force.

Have you forgotten "narmesh ghahremananeh" when they signed the JCPOA? Which is by far one of the most treasonous documents ever signed by Iran for little benefits that not only were not delivered fully by the other parties, but the little that was delivered went only to the pockets of the regime and didn't benefit ordinary Iranians at all.

Do you remember how Khamenei said that we will do anything and the US can't do a damn thing about it? Less than 24 hours, Trump ordered the US Army to take out Qassim Soleimani easily and officially declared it as an operation against an international terrorist, i.e. calling the most important military figure in Iran an international terrorist while assassinating him. And ever since then, Khamenei has remained silent on strategic issues and they are still boasting about "Entegham-e Sakht", which is never going to happen as we all know it.

Did Khomeini's bluff that even if we forget the wrongdoings of the United States we won't forgive Saudi Arabia ever became true? They have held several sessions with the Saudis to restore ties in the past months.

Republic of Azerbaijan was nothing that it has become an issue today. In 1990s, Narcisavan (Nakhchivan) requested Iranian officials to join Iran. Do you know that Mullahs rejected it for goodwill towards the Republic of Azerbaijan?

They think they can suppress, rape and murder people because they have weapons? Good. Next time people will be armed. The brave Kurdish people (one of the most noble and pure Iranian peoples) liberated Oshnavieh by attacking the police station. In 2024, after Trump takes back the office, arms will enter Iran in enough numbers to make Aban 88 protests only a preparation practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hamvatan, baradar, don't leave the forum please. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

QWECXZ said:


> My dear friend,
> Why do you expect people to waste 50 years of their lives for the idiocy of some Taliban-style religious fanatics?
> Even 43 years of shoving fake Islam down the throat of Iranians is enough.
> A person lives only once and they have every right to live it freely as they choose to.
> 
> By the standards of these bisharafs, Prophet of Islam, Imam Ali and Imam Hussein were also outlaws because they refused to accept the rules of Kuffars and hijackers of Islam.
> 
> They had to allow women to enter the stadiums because FIFA forced them to do it. FIFA had made it very clear that if they did not allow women into stadiums, the football of Iran will be suspended permanently until they let women inside stadiums. Do you see how Islam doesn't matter at all when the regime is forced to do something? They understand only the language of force.
> 
> Have you forgotten "narmesh ghahremananeh" when they signed the JCPOA? Which is by far one of the most treasonous documents ever signed by Iran for little benefits that not only were not delivered fully by the other parties, but the little that was delivered went only to the pockets of the regime and didn't benefit ordinary Iranians at all.
> 
> Do you remember how Khamenei said that we will do anything and the US can't do a damn thing about it? Less than 24 hours, Trump ordered the US Army to take out Qassim Soleimani easily and officially declared it as an operation against an international terrorist, i.e. calling the most important military figure in Iran an international terrorist while assassinating him. And ever since then, Khamenei has remained silent on strategic issues and they are still boasting about "Entegham-e Sakht", which is never going to happen as we all know it.
> 
> Did Khomeini's bluff that even if we forget the wrongdoings of the United States we won't forgive Saudi Arabia ever became true? They have held several sessions with the Saudis to restore ties in the past months.
> 
> Republic of Azerbaijan was nothing that it has become an issue today. In 1990s, Narcisavan (Nakhchivan) requested Iranian officials to join Iran. Do you know that Mullahs rejected it for goodwill towards the Republic of Azerbaijan?
> 
> They think they can suppress, rape and murder people because they have weapons? Good. Next time people will be armed. The brave Kurdish people (one of the most noble and pure Iranian peoples) liberated Oshnavieh by attacking the police station. In 2024, after Trump takes back the office, arms will enter Iran in enough numbers to make Aban 88 protests only a preparation practice.


That is the kind of perspective that I like about your writings..I do not agree with some of them but We need to see all sides from all angels...that is what debating an issue is all about...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574269439062999040

While things are getting stable, we have to look for way to solve and remedy Hijab issue in some way.

Many of the daughters of IRGC heads are not Hijab lovers. I hope the wise acts and we get a way out of simple things.

We have to focus on corruption and guys like Ashtari can be helpful.

I have said it before Ershad is for average salary Iranian who goes to subway etc and it is not fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zartosht

QWECXZ said:


> F*ck all the binamoos supporters of the Islamic Republic that support these rapists. F*ck oon madar jendeye soorat gerde bi savad ke behesh migin koskeshe tahlilgar va hatta sadetarin chizaye geopolitic ro nemifahme.
> 
> @WebMaster @krash @AgNoStiC MuSliM
> 
> Hail the brave Kurdish people of Iran that did not remain silent when a Kurdish woman was killed after getting beaten in the disgusting semi-prison of Gasht-e Ershad. Dorud be sharafe Kordhaye azadikhahe Iran. *Hatta age az Iran joda ham beshid baz dorood be gheyratetoon ke dar barabare bisharafio binamoosi saket naneshestid*. Inshallah ghiame ba'di e mardome Iran mosallahane hast. Trump ham ke 2024 bar migarde ta episode ba'di ro bebinim.





QWECXZ said:


> They think they can suppress, rape and murder people because they have weapons? Good. Next time people will be armed. The brave Kurdish people (one of the most noble and pure Iranian peoples) liberated Oshnavieh by attacking the police station. In 2024, after Trump takes back the office, arms will enter Iran in enough numbers to make Aban 88 protests only a preparation practice.



wow.... 

What a great patriot. 

Are you a pjak terrorist by any chance? did you just go full retard and show your PJAK colors or what? you seem mentally unstable, get some help. 

The more dumb low iq, easily manipulated people I see, the more i realize that the only remedy for some is the business end of a baton. 

a low iq easily manipulated person is a traitor in waiting. the Type that will justify a personal or emotional gripe in exchanging for selling out their country. history does not look kindly on benedict arnold types. 

khak too sare badbakhtet. boro gomsho har goori doostari

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> you want know what else is filtered , they filtered my.kaspersky so you can't install the antivirus any more or get any update .
> as always a random bunch of non related sites


someone probably said : block all site which has 'sky' in their domain name ....

any way , soon old guys will die in ISI , and new guys won't have enough charisma of first generations of ISI leader to do as they please .... so change will come ... this is invetible .... the question is the coming changes are good or bad ?


----------



## Stryker1982

OldTwilight said:


> someone probably said : block all site which has 'sky' in their domain name ....
> 
> any way , soon old guys will die in ISI , and new guys won't have enough charisma of first generations of ISI leader to do as they please .... so change will come ... this is invetible .... the question is the coming changes are good or bad ?


Lack of support from the younger generation is clear, same shit happened with the Soviet Union, ISI will only survive if it adapts.


----------



## Shawnee

سورانی ها خودشون رو ایرانی نمیدونن و بین خوشون کاملا هدفشون روشنه. شاه عباس اینها رو فرستاد خراسان و مملکت ۵۰۰ سال آرام بود

آیا الان شاه عباسی داریم

سورانی های خارج ایران هیچوقت با ایرانی ها نمیگردند و خودشون رو همیشه اهل کشور کردستان معرفی میکنند

همشون داستانهای زیادی از نحوه فرار از ایران دارند که با آب و تاب و خالی بندی در رزومه هم میگذارند
همش خالی بندی
سفیدها هم عاشق شنیدن خالی بندی هاشون اند

تجربه شخصی​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 882777
> 
> 
> سورانی ها خودشون رو ایرانی نمیدونن و بین خوشون کاملا هدفشون روشنه. شاه عباس اینها رو فرستاد خراسان و مملکت ۵۰۰ سال آرام بود
> 
> آیا الان شاه عباسی داریم
> 
> سورانی های خارج ایران هیچوقت با ایرانی ها نمیگردند و خودشون رو همیشه اهل کشور کردستان معرفی میکنند
> 
> همشون داستانهای زیادی از نحوه فرار از ایران دارند که با آب و تاب و خالی بندی در رزومه هم میگذارند
> همش خالی بندی
> سفیدها هم عاشق شنیدن خالی بندی هاشون اند
> 
> تجربه شخصی​



خدا رو شکر که این هرج و مرج کوردی عربی سعودی صهیونیستی داره خنثی میشه و ایرانِ ما ایرانستان نمیشه و تورک ها عرب ها و غربی ها حالا حالا ها باید از پیشرفت روز افزون ایران باید انگشت به دهان بگزند

تف به ناموس هر چی پان (ترک ،ترکمن، بلوچ ،عرب، کورد) داعشی دهه هشتادی و نودی مجاهد و تجزیه طلب

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall

اینهمه سند پزشکی از مهسا امینی هست اونوقت این پدرسوخته ها واسه اینکه تو خیال خام خودشون کردستان رو از ایران جدا کنن میگفتن دختر ما دکتر نرفته اصلا تا حالا !!!

ای تف به ناموس تجزیه طلب و داعشی و مجاهد خلق

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

مهسا امینی فقط یه بهونه بود برای تجزیه ی ایران و آوارگی ده ها میلیون ایرانی

پلیس آمریکا خیلی بیشتر داره هموطنان خودشو اعم زن و سیاهپوست میکشه ولی هیچی تو اخبارا ازشون نمیشنویم

همین آنگلا ساکسون ها وقتی رفتن تو قاره آمریکا ۱۵۰ میلیون سرخپوست رو عین حیوان قتل عام کردن پوست کندند و به زنان و کودکانشان تجاوز کردند

تو استرالیا و کانادا و آفریقای جنوبی هم به همين شکل

همین سعودی سالها با جنگ و مسدود کردن یمن میلیون ها یمنی رو از آب و دارو انداختن

ولی کو حقوق بشر ؟؟؟!!

حقوق بشر فقط واسه کشورهایی که از نظر غربی ها قدرتمند شدن و باید تجزیه بشن

تمام مسئله حجاب و حقوق بشر کشکه بهانش واسه نابودی تجزیه ایران

نمیذاریم بعد هخامنشیان ساسانیان و صفويان پرچم این حکومت هم پایین بیاد و گربه ما به جیرجیرک تبدیل بشه

تف تو شرف نداشتت آشوبگر تجزیه طلب

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> مهسا امینی فقط یه بهونه بود برای تجزیه ی ایران و آوارگی ده ها میلیون ایرانی
> 
> پلیس آمریکا خیلی بیشتر داره هموطنان خودشو اعم زن و سیاهپوست میکشه ولی هیچی تو اخبارا ازشون نمیشنویم
> 
> همین آنگلا ساکسون ها وقتی رفتن تو قاره آمریکا ۱۵۰ میلیون سرخپوست رو عین حیوان قتل عام کردن پوست کندند و به زنان و کودکانشان تجاوز کردند
> 
> تو استرالیا و کانادا و آفریقای جنوبی هم به همين شکل
> 
> همین سعودی سالها با جنگ و مسدود کردن یمن میلیون ها یمنی رو از آب و دارو انداختن
> 
> ولی کو حقوق بشر ؟؟؟!!
> 
> حقوق بشر فقط واسه کشورهایی که از نظر غربی ها قدرتمند شدن و باید تجزیه بشن
> 
> تمام مسئله حجاب و حقوق بشر کشکه بهانش واسه نابودی تجزیه ایران
> 
> نمیذاریم بعد هخامنشیان ساسانیان و صفويان پرچم این حکومت هم پایین بیاد و گربه ما به جیرجیرک تبدیل بشه
> 
> تف تو شرف نداشتت آشوبگر تجزیه طلب


بیشتر میشه گفت یه بهونه بود تا آتشی را که سالها زیر خاکستر بوده بیاره بالا نمیشه که هر بار مردم میان توی خیابان گفت این کار سعودی این یکی پشتش اسراییل هست و اونهم کار آمریکا بار قبل بین ریختن توی خیابا 10 سال فاصله بود بعدش 8 سال بعد 3 سال . احتمالا هم دفعه بعدی میشه سال دیگه و بعدیش هم 6 ماه بعد بعدش هر هفته. . اگر علت نارضایتی مردم برطرف نشه چند وقت دیگه دوباره همین آش هست و همین کاسه . اینجا حجتاب اجباری فقط یک بهانه بود و گرنه علت چیز دیگه ای هست

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> بیشتر میشه گفت یه بهونه بود تا آتشی را که سالها زیر خاکستر بوده بیاره بالا نمیشه که هر بار مردم میان توی خیابان گفت این کار سعودی این یکی پشتش اسراییل هست و اونهم کار آمریکا بار قبل بین ریختن توی خیابا 10 سال فاصله بود بعدش 8 سال بعد 3 سال . احتمالا هم دفعه بعدی میشه سال دیگه و بعدیش هم 6 ماه بعد بعدش هر هفته. . اگر علت نارضایتی مردم برطرف نشه چند وقت دیگه دوباره همین آش هست و همین کاسه . اینجا حجتاب اجباری فقط یک بهانه بود و گرنه علت چیز دیگه ای هست



قسمت هایی از حرفت درسته چون مردم اغلب نارضایتی دارند

اما تظاهراتها آب هم رفتند
سال ۱۳۸۸ روز اولش شاید تهران ۲۰۰۰۰۰ شرکت کردند
ممکنه بگی چون خودت توش بودی هی بزرگش میکنی

اما تو یک ویدیو جدید بده که ۵۰۰۰ نفر تو یک خیابون باشن
یک دونه بده

از طبقه دهم ویدیو میدن کلا صد نفر نمیشن

چرا تظاهراتها آب میرن
نا امیدی از نتیجه
ترس از عواقب
نگرانی از سو استفاده بازیگران منفی
و غیره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> بیشتر میشه گفت یه بهونه بود تا آتشی را که سالها زیر خاکستر بوده بیاره بالا نمیشه که هر بار مردم میان توی خیابان گفت این کار سعودی این یکی پشتش اسراییل هست و اونهم کار آمریکا بار قبل بین ریختن توی خیابا 10 سال فاصله بود بعدش 8 سال بعد 3 سال . احتمالا هم دفعه بعدی میشه سال دیگه و بعدیش هم 6 ماه بعد بعدش هر هفته. . اگر علت نارضایتی مردم برطرف نشه چند وقت دیگه دوباره همین آش هست و همین کاسه . اینجا حجتاب اجباری فقط یک بهانه بود و گرنه علت چیز دیگه ای هست


به خاطر ۸ سال گند کاری های روحانی

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

Shawnee said:


> قسمت هایی از حرفت درسته چون مردم اغلب نارضایتی دارند
> 
> اما تظاهراتها آب هم رفتند
> سال ۱۳۸۸ روز اولش شاید تهران ۲۰۰۰۰۰ شرکت کردند
> ممکنه بگی چون خودت توش بودی هی بزرگش میکنی
> 
> اما تو یک ویدیو جدید بده که ۵۰۰۰ نفر تو یک خیابون باشن
> یک دونه بده
> 
> از طبقه دهم ویدیو میدن کلا صد نفر نمیشن
> 
> چرا تظاهراتها آب میرن
> نا امیدی از نتیجه
> ترس از عواقب
> نگرانی از سو استفاده بازیگران منفی
> و غیره


سال ۱۳۸۸ به خاطر کروبی و موسوی باعث شد به جای مذاکره تحریم ها بیشتر بشه

نارضایتی های اقتصادی بیشتر از زمان روحانی شروع شدن

اون موقع زیاد نارضایتی های اقتصادی وجود نداشت

هر چی گندکاری بود توسط سبز و بنفش بوجود اومد و دودش تو چشم ایرانی ها رفت

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 882777
> 
> 
> سورانی ها خودشون رو ایرانی نمیدونن و بین خوشون کاملا هدفشون روشنه. شاه عباس اینها رو فرستاد خراسان و مملکت ۵۰۰ سال آرام بود
> 
> آیا الان شاه عباسی داریم
> 
> سورانی های خارج ایران هیچوقت با ایرانی ها نمیگردند و خودشون رو همیشه اهل کشور کردستان معرفی میکنند
> 
> همشون داستانهای زیادی از نحوه فرار از ایران دارند که با آب و تاب و خالی بندی در رزومه هم میگذارند
> همش خالی بندی
> سفیدها هم عاشق شنیدن خالی بندی هاشون اند
> 
> تجربه شخصی​









When saddam Hussein launched an all out invasion, MEK terrorist running around, unreliable military that had gone thru 65%+ desertion and lost all support. In that environment kurdish terrorists took advantage and took control of large sections of Iranian kurdistan.

The IRGC absolutely cleansed western Iran of these filthy animals. Those are kurdish IRGC soldiers executing kurdish terrorists. imagine what IRan would do to them today.... 

The area is actually manned mostly by local loyal kurds, and the vast majority are loyal to IRan. There is absolutely no way IRan could have held these areas if it didnt enjoy overwhelming support.




Hack-Hook said:


> بیشتر میشه گفت یه بهونه بود تا آتشی را که سالها زیر خاکستر بوده بیاره بالا نمیشه که هر بار مردم میان توی خیابان گفت این کار سعودی این یکی پشتش اسراییل هست و اونهم کار آمریکا بار قبل بین ریختن توی خیابا 10 سال فاصله بود بعدش 8 سال بعد 3 سال . احتمالا هم دفعه بعدی میشه سال دیگه و بعدیش هم 6 ماه بعد بعدش هر هفته. . اگر علت نارضایتی مردم برطرف نشه چند وقت دیگه دوباره همین آش هست و همین کاسه . اینجا حجتاب اجباری فقط یک بهانه بود و گرنه علت چیز دیگه ای هست



Why not? 

You think when the most powerful empire on earth is spending billions upon billions on propaganda, its not going to bear some fruit?

IRanian living standards are average to above average globally. Even with sanctions. but when you have people bombarded with news that the mullah is stealing all their money, they are all corrupt, they are this and that, and if only you burn enough police stations and government buildings a magical utopia will appear. eventually some dumbass is going to believe it...


alot of these animals on the street are relatively young, probably unemployed, and have feelings that they are entitled to some great wealth that the government is holding back from them. 

You can try to educate these people to some extent, but once things turn violent, police cars/stations are burnt. Then the police have an absolute duty to maintain law/order and protect property. Its as simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574497359278796800
I ask people to draw their own conclusions.

How come video only films once tactical units are moving by? How come we do not see these “protestors”. This person was standing there the whole time. This video has been edited and cut to only include the point the security forces are moving thru.

In the first few frames you clearly see tactical police moving thru and can hear exchanging of gun fire.

Seems some terror cells have been activated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574497359278796800
> I ask people to draw their own conclusions.
> 
> How come video only films once tactical units are moving by? How come we do not see these “protestors”. This person was standing there the whole time. This video has been edited and cut to only include the point the security forces are moving thru.
> 
> In the first few frames you clearly see tactical police moving thru and can hear exchanging of gun fire.
> 
> Seems some terror cells have been activated.



این هم بازی مافیا بود
مافیای بازی که به اسم شهروند دنبال حجاب بود فقط زود دستش رو رو کرد


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> به خاطر ۸ سال گند کاری های روحانی


are you sure it had nothing to do with the saint Ahmadinejad.
people are tired of not being heard



Sardar330 said:


> سال ۱۳۸۸ به خاطر کروبی و موسوی باعث شد به جای مذاکره تحریم ها بیشتر بشه
> 
> نارضایتی های اقتصادی بیشتر از زمان روحانی شروع شدن
> 
> اون موقع زیاد نارضایتی های اقتصادی وجود نداشت
> 
> هر چی گندکاری بود توسط سبز و بنفش بوجود اومد و دودش تو چشم ایرانی ها رفت


مشکل اقتصادی یک جنبه هست . مشکل عمیقتر از این حرفها هست اولین توی خیابان ریختن که زمان خاتمی بود بعدش احمدینژاد بعدش ۲ بار زمان روحانی بعدش هم که الان زمان رییسی هی فاصله ها داره کمتر میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

zartosht said:


> Why not?
> 
> You think when the most powerful empire on earth is spending billions upon billions on propaganda, its not going to bear some fruit?


because that is oversimplification , that is not looking at the fact , that is putting a band aid over problem and say we solved it . that is what enemy of iran want , that is what ahmadinejad called 1,000,000 that in tehran come to protest Khar & Khas


zartosht said:


> IRanian living standards are average to above average globally. Even with sanctions. but when you have people bombarded with news that the mullah is stealing all their money, they are all corrupt, they are this and that, and if only you burn enough police stations and government buildings a magical utopia will appear. eventually some dumbass is going to believe it...


you guys thinking these protest is about economy or Hijab ?



zartosht said:


> alot of these animals on the street are relatively young, probably unemployed, and have feelings that they are entitled to some great wealth that the government is holding back from them.


you get it wrong , they are the exact thing this governmnet trained them to be . you guys think if the population become 150m how you want to control them , each day that pass their generation and the one that come after them become more populuce and the one who diid the revolution less and less
why you can't see that your values are not theirs


zartosht said:


> You can try to educate these people to some extent, but once things turn violent, police cars/stations are burnt. Then the police have an absolute duty to maintain law/order and protect property. Its as simple as that.


به نظرت چرا اینها به خشونت کشید شدن . مگر نه یک هفته قبل از تظاهراتی که در حمایت از حکومت شد بهشون هم هزاران امکانات و داده شد و مجوز داده شد و هیچکسی هم بهشان تیر اندازی نکرد و با باتون توی سرشان نزد اینها نرفتن وزارت کشور تقاضای مجوز برای برگزاری اعتراض مثل بچه آدم نکردند . جواب وزارت کشور چی بود ؟ مگر نه بهشون گفتن ما به شما مجوز نمیدیم شما حق ندارید بیاید حرفتان را بصورت قانونی بگید . اصلا غلط میکنید که اعتراض دارید. بعد از یک چنین چیزی انتظار داری چکار کنند برن گوشه خونه بشینن هیچ چیز هم نگن؟

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> because that is oversimplification , that is not looking at the fact , that is putting a band aid over problem and say we solved it . that is what enemy of iran want , that is what ahmadinejad called 1,000,000 that in tehran come to protest Khar & Khas
> 
> you guys thinking these protest is about economy or Hijab ?
> 
> 
> you get it wrong , they are the exact thing this governmnet trained them to be . you guys think if the population become 150m how you want to control them , each day that pass their generation and the one that come after them become more populuce and the one who diid the revolution less and less
> why you can't see that your values are not theirs
> 
> به نظرت چرا اینها به خشونت کشید شدن . مگر نه یک هفته قبل از تظاهراتی که در حمایت از حکومت شد بهشون هم هزاران امکانات و داده شد و مجوز داده شد و هیچکسی هم بهشان تیر اندازی نکرد و با باتون توی سرشان نزد اینها نرفتن وزارت کشور تقاضای مجوز برای برگزاری اعتراض مثل بچه آدم نکردند . جواب وزارت کشور چی بود ؟ مگر نه بهشون گفتن ما به شما مجوز نمیدیم شما حق ندارید بیاید حرفتان را بصورت قانونی بگید . اصلا غلط میکنید که اعتراض دارید. بعد از یک چنین چیزی انتظار داری چکار کنند برن گوشه خونه بشینن هیچ چیز هم نگن؟



You guys think these protests are because of economy, corruption or Hijab?
F uck yeah.

Do you think it is because of Jeffersonian democracy or brutality of Russia in Ukraine?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> You guys think these protests are because of economy, corruption or Hijab?
> F uck yeah.
> 
> Do you think it is because of Jeffersonian democracy or brutality of Russia in Ukraine?!?


its because people are tired , they need just a push to explode , they think the government are separated from them and iranian enemies knew it and use it to the best effect

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

Hack-Hook said:


> because that is oversimplification , that is not looking at the fact , that is putting a band aid over problem and say we solved it . that is what enemy of iran want , that is what ahmadinejad called 1,000,000 that in tehran come to protest Khar & Khas


Most problems in Iran are not even band-aided, they are sitting like an open wound. 43 years into the revolution and we are seeing instability and violence in the streets, hatred on a high level, unsolved problems, and zero interest to address them or to adapt to the environment. As population grows, not only will it be harder to control, but also each passing generation seems to be largely anti-revolution.


At this point many people would have no issue with military rule if certain demands were addressed.



Hack-Hook said:


> its because people are tired , they need just a push to explode , they think the government are separated from them and iranian enemies knew it and use it to the best effect


If the people in their 20s are now in their 40s and a new generation is now in their 20s and the year is 2040, you have both generations that are very anti-IR, who raised their kids as anti-IR. So you can guess how this would end u when most of the workforce and the youth is anti-IR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Most problems in Iran are not even band-aided, they are sitting like an open wound. 43 years into the revolution and we are seeing instability and violence in the streets, hatred on a high level, unsolved problems, and zero interest to address them or to adapt to the environment. As population grows, not only will it be harder to control, but also each passing generation seems to be largely anti-revolution.
> 
> 
> At this point many people would have no issue with military rule if certain demands were addressed.
> 
> 
> If the people in their 20s are now in their 40s and a new generation is now in their 20s and the year is 2040, you have both generations that are very anti-IR, who raised their kids as anti-IR. So you can guess how this would end u when most of the workforce and the youth is anti-IR.


only if some of our policy makers could see 2m in front of their nose


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> are you sure it had nothing to do with the saint Ahmadinejad.
> people are tired of not being heard
> 
> 
> مشکل اقتصادی یک جنبه هست . مشکل عمیقتر از این حرفها هست اولین توی خیابان ریختن که زمان خاتمی بود بعدش احمدینژاد بعدش ۲ بار زمان روحانی بعدش هم که الان زمان رییسی هی فاصله ها داره کمتر میشه


زمان جنگ رو فاکتور بگيريم

به لطف هاشمی رفسنجانی

۲۴ سال لیبرال ها حکومت کردن

و ۹ سال اصولگراها

تو دوره دوم احمدی نژاد (خائن) هم که همین جماعت غربگرا اعتراضات ۸۸ رو بوجود آوردن و دشمن رو از اونموقع امیدوار کردن

تحریم ها دقیقا از همون زیاد شدن چون دشمن حس کرد تحریم ها برای کشوندن بخشی از مردم به خیابون موثره و از همون موقع تحریم های "فلج کننده" رو به بهانه برنامه هسته ای و موشکی وضع کرد تا مردم رو خسته کنه و به کف خیابون ها بکشونه

از اونور هم منوتو، بی بی سی و ...

اینو تو دکترین انگلا ساکسون ها بهش میگن : پیروزی بدون جنگ

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> زمان جنگ رو فاکتور بگيريم
> 
> به لطف رفسنجانی
> 
> ۲۴ سال لیبرال ها حکومت کردن
> 
> و ۹ سال اصولگراها
> 
> اعتراضات خیلی زیاد بود مخصوصا تو دوره رفسنجانی و روحانی
> 
> تو دوره دوم احمدی نژاد که همین جماعت فتنه ۸۸ رو رقم زدن


رفسنجانی بعد از خاتمی لیبرال شد .
این جماعت که ۲/۳ شان زمان احمدی نژاد داشت الف و ب توی مدرسه یاد میگرفت.
من زمان رفسنجانی یادم نمیاد مردم اینجوری ریختن توی خیابان همه چیز از زمان تعطیلی روزنامه سلام شروع شد

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> رفسنجانی بعد از خاتمی لیبرال شد .
> این جماعت که ۲/۳ شان زمان احمدی نژاد داشت الف و ب توی مدرسه یاد میگرفت.
> من زمان رفسنجانی یادم نمیاد مردم اینجوری ریختن توی خیابان همه چیز از زمان تعطیلی روزنامه سلام شروع شد









اغتشاشات زمان هاشمی هم بود که همشون منشأ مشکلات اقتصادی داشتن ولی اونموقع دوربین گوشی و اینترنت به شکل امروز نبود

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> View attachment 882971
> 
> 
> اغتشاشات زمان هاشمی هم بود که همشون منشأ مشکلات اقتصادی داشتن ولی اونموقع دوربین گوشی و اینترنت به شکل امروز نبود


اون موقع کارکنای یک شرکت یا کارخونه برای مشکلات صنفی میامدن وگرنه اینجوری نبود که مردم یک هویی اینجوری برای اعتراضاتی که زمینه اقتصادی نداره بریزن توی خیابان


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> رفسنجانی بعد از خاتمی لیبرال شد .
> این جماعت که ۲/۳ شان زمان احمدی نژاد داشت الف و ب توی مدرسه یاد میگرفت.
> من زمان رفسنجانی یادم نمیاد مردم اینجوری ریختن توی خیابان همه چیز از زمان تعطیلی روزنامه سلام شروع شد


روایت سردار فضلی از اعتراضات ۷۸ و ۸۸: ورود با سلاح اذن فرمانده کل قوا می‌خواهد | پایگاه خبری تحلیلی انصاف نیوز

اگر مردم رو تحریک کنی، همیشه یه مشت کله خر (گوسفند) پیدا میشن که دنبالت کنن

الانم فقط شبکه های اجتماعی کار رو برای غربی ها راحت تر کرده.

باتشکر از دیوس ها

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mohsen

من نمیدونستم این بی شرف جزو تروریستهای کومله بوده


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574199526956507136

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Thats not her picture.... check your sources before posting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> من نمیدونستم این بی شرف جزو تروریستهای کومله بوده
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574199526956507136


I dont think this is her, but I read somewhere that one of her relatives (cousin?) Is a member of komoleh. Further I read that her uncle defended unity of Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Komole must wiped out from Persia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

دم بچه های حافظ امنیت وطن گرم *پرچم ایران *

ممنون که نمیذارید ایران افغانستان سودان سوریه لیبی اوکراین و یمن بشه و بازم خاک به بیگانگان بده

و باز هم کشور توسط تروریست ها تجزیه طلبان و بیگانگان ۲۰۰ سال عقب بیفته
















چرا فتنه آمریکایی صهیونیستی باکو و ترکیه باید خنثی شود؟ 👇

*خیلی مهم*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

Has Iran been conquered by the scissor girls and tik tok kids? IT HASN’T?

I’m so shocked

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

TheImmortal said:


> Has Iran been conquered by the scissor girls and tik tok kids? IT HASN’T?
> 
> I’m so shocked


If a bunch of girls and women can take over the streets and you have to have men with rifles to shoot at them they kind of have lost the hearts and minds of many brutal tactics aren’t going to make people forget

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Shawnee

متروپل برای عربها
ژینا ژن ژیان برای کردها
تجاوز هم برای بلوچها

یزد و اصفهان و کرمان هیچی
زیبا نیست

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

shadihassan28 said:


> If a bunch of girls and women can take over the streets and you have to have men with rifles to shoot at them they kind of have lost the hearts and minds of many brutal tactics aren’t going to make people forget



They are shooting at vigilantes. Have you never been to Iran?

Gangs and hoodlums exist and use riots to loot and cause chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

shadihassan28 said:


> I’ve never been to iran but the videos are hard to lie



Edited videos. A trick as old as time. Some recycled videos as well.

The videos show police shooting and never at “what”.

If women are being gunned down in the street every person around them has a smartphone. But suddenly no one can record?

*How come the only videos being leaked are of security forces shooting, but never show what they are shooting at?*

If your claim is they are running around killing women and females there should ample evidence of women getting shot in the streets by those around them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

No, seriously! 😆 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574716525017178113

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shawnee

US citizen killed in Iranian missile attack on Iraqi Kurds - media - I24NEWS


'This operation will continue with our full determination until the threat is effectively repelled' - Click the link for more details.




www.i24news.tv


----------



## Mehdipersian

We should attack baku oilfields too.
Without oil money they are noting. And they can't fight with Armenia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zartosht

Shahed O’clock has become an official internet meme:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## BigMelatonin

zartosht said:


> Shahed O’clock has become an official internet meme:
> 
> 
> View attachment 883316




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574798182881452037

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Replace African with any nationality of the global south including Iranian. It will hold true.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574848047095463941

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575035804094644224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574089328258473984

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Replace African with any nationality of the global south including Iranian. It will hold true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574089328258473984


disastrous policy , in Iran it means a guy with friends gain high amount of credits without contributing much .
a guy with no friend in high places gain very little even if he contribute a lot.

also its against Islamic laws of commerce

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> disastrous policy , in Iran it means a guy with friends gain high amount of credits without contributing much .
> a guy with no friend in high places gain very little even if he contribute a lot.



If access to positions, amenities and services is conditioned upon individual connections anyway, then the introduction of such a system will not change much to the picture. Apart from offering a great framework which will bear fruit as soon as nepotism is reduced, that is.

It can be an excellent instrument of governance especially for Islamic Iran where social control is immensely complicated by the intrusion of very powerful existential enemies which operate through economic warfare, soft war, their intelligence agencies and last but not least an influential and parasitic fifth column within the political system.



Hack-Hook said:


> also its against Islamic laws of commerce



The _rabavi_ nature of the banking system - dominated by cut-throat corrupt private banks, is the biggest infringement to economic laws of Islam. That is what will have to be gotten rid of first and foremost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> If access to positions, amenities and services is conditioned upon individual connections anyway, then the introduction of such a system will not change much to the picture. Apart from offering a great framework which will bear fruit as soon as nepotism is reduced, that is.


it change . it affect free market along side governmental sectors . right now you had some chance in free market . after that , it'll be zero and as i said it will be against Islamic guidelines


SalarHaqq said:


> It can be an excellent instrument of governance especially for Islamic Iran where social control is immensely complicated by the intrusion of very powerful existential enemies which operate through economic warfare, soft war, their intelligence agencies and last but not least an influential and parasitic fifth column within the political system.


it will result in more dissatisfaction . it result in bazar join the unrest


SalarHaqq said:


> The _rabavi_ nature of the banking system - dominated by cut-throat corrupt private banks, is the biggest infringement to economic laws of Islam. That is what will have to be gotten rid of first and foremost.


the biggest cut throat are governmental banks . incidentally your suggestion won't change banks practices, and your suggestion is good in fact USA banking system is a lot more Islamic . what about sack all Iranian economical high and middle rank managers and ask USA to provide us manager for those ranks.

the solution is very simple but nobody want to do it as it cut their illegal benefits .
government must pull out of economic works and stop competing with private sector that effectively kill that sector and instead made a very strong regulation network to regulate any work in private sector to stop corruption that may occur or illegal activity like tax evasion


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> it change . it affect free market along side governmental sectors . right now you had some chance in free market . after that , it'll be zero and as i said it will be against Islamic guidelines



Contrary to a commonly held belief, free market - also referred to as capitalism in blunter and less surgar-coated terms, is not merely an economic system but also a cultural and anthropological order of its own. One which is in stark violation of core Islamic principles. Islam is incompatible with the capitalist and liberal scourge. Which is why our Supreme Leader, who has deep understanding of religion, has repeatedly blasted _nezāme sarmāyedāri_ in unmistakable terms.



Hack-Hook said:


> it will result in more dissatisfaction . it result in bazar join the unrest



A social credit system will improve and facilitate social control by the public authority. It will increase the cost of causing or participating in unrest. Once the infrastructure is built, rewards and sanctions will be easier and less time consuming to dispense than through classic means. It will also guarantee a more even and systematic application of the law. Citizens will therefore revise their cost-benefit analysis and be incentivized towards more law-abiding behavior under any circumstances. China has reaped ample benefits from this system, seeing how it has helped bolstering social stability.



Hack-Hook said:


> the biggest cut throat are governmental banks . incidentally your suggestion won't change banks practices, and your suggestion is good in fact USA banking system is a lot more Islamic . what about sack all Iranian economical high and middle rank managers and ask USA to provide us manager for those ranks.
> 
> the solution is very simple but nobody want to do it as it cut their illegal benefits .
> government must pull out of economic works and stop competing with private sector that effectively kill that sector and instead made a very strong regulation network to regulate any work in private sector to stop corruption that may occur or illegal activity like tax evasion



1) There's no remote comparison between the colossal mischief private banks in Iran have been responsible of, versus any and all irregularity committed by public banks. This is evidenced by concrete figures. Today private banks are in fact the main damaging factor to the Iranian economy.

Ra'efipour held an excellent speech recently on the topic, in which he went into detail about the corruption of private banks. No entity can possibly come close to their level of roguery and greed.






2) The USA banking system is nowhere "more Islamic". Claiming such a thing with a straight face would be beyond preposterousness.

A 1% cabal which, other than literally enslaving 99% of the American population, revels in the type of symbolism shown below, is as far apart from Islamic ethics as it gets, or from any form of intuitive decency for that matter:















Expanding a_ rabavi _financial system is akin to waging war against God and His commandments.

This is the extent of Wall Street's methodical and systemic wickedness:






Liberal capitalist smokescreens and hoaxes are increasingly losing their persuasion power though. People the world over are waking up to the identity of their oppressors:






3) The most lucrative practices of corruption Iranian private banks are indulging in, have nothing to do with any alleged competition they may face from their state-owned counterparts.

The root of these practices lies in the principle of profit maximization which presides over any private enterprise, coupled with the boundless cupidity of banksters. Profit which flows directly into the pockets of private bank owners and CEO's. This is while the goal of public banks is not to maximize profits, and while their managers do not stand to gain to the same extent from rising margins.

Ever since private banking was authorized in Iran under the liberal Khatami administration, these accursed entities have gone on a rampage looting the country and sucking the blood of the working class and the middle class. They don't give a hoot about the well being of the common man, for that is not their motivation. Whereas public companies are tasked with pursuing the common good.

Therefore, transferring the entire banking sector into private hands will achieve nothing but to amplify the issue. The slightest loophole in the legal framework will be mercilessly exploited by private banksters. And given the complexity of this economic activity as well as the influence banksters are bound to exercise upon lawmakers, judges and the executive branch, there will always exist such loopholes no matter what.

The partial privatization of credit institutions was probably the single most detrimental macro-economic measure since the victory of the Islamic Revolution. In order for Iran to surmount its economic woes, a complete reversal is necessary in this regard. The private banks must be nationalized, there's no way around it. The sooner it happens, the better!

This is why no matter the amount of efforts liberals from the reformist / moderate front will put into trying to shield their capitalist associates, these thieving bandits will not be allowed to have their way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Contrary to a commmonly held belief, free market - also referred to as capitalism in blunter and less surgar-coated terms, is not merely an economic system but also a cultural and anthropological order of its own. One which is in stark violation of core Islamic principles. Islam is incompatible with the capitalist and liberal scourge. Which is why our Supreme Leader, who has deep understanding of religion, has repeatedly blasted _nezāme sarmāyedāri_ in unmistakable terms.


free market , acknowledging the right to property and receive compensation according to the amount of job you do than the amount of boot you lick is core principle of Islamic economy . what you stated just showed how little you knew about Islamic laws governing trade and economy.
that ridiculous proposal was just some modified communism idea.


SalarHaqq said:


> A social credit system will improve and facilitate social control by the public authority. It will increase the cost of causing or participating in unrest. Once the infrastructure is built, rewards and sanctions will be easier and less time consuming to dispense than through classic means. It will also guarantee a more even and systematic application of the law. Citizens will therefore revise their cost-benefit analysis and be incentivized towards more law-abiding behavior under any circumstances. China has reaped ample benefits from this system, seeing how it has helped bolstering social stability.


it will kill innovation it increase brain drain , it favor incompetent boot lickers , it result hardship for the people who think critically and result in a system that incompetence and obeying without question is favored . it turn system into a system that owner of power and money can easily control masses to their advantages .
as usual another ill taught idea of yours . honestly little by little i began to think you are enemy third column by hearing such proposal from you left and right.


SalarHaqq said:


> 1) There's no remote comparison between the colossal mischief private banks in Iran have been responsible of, versus any and all irregularity committed by public banks. This is evidenced by concrete figures. Today private banks are in fact the main damaging factor to the Iranian economy.


as always first you think they are actually private while in fact they are controlled by companies that controlled by companies that belong to government or other power houses , they are not private they are just another scheme by government for denying any mischief and involvement in their antique and bypassing Supreme Audit Court of Iran everything they do is done by government
and more importantly the worst among them is our central bank which is legendary in mismanagement and responsible for the half of devaluation of Iran currency




SalarHaqq said:


> Expanding a_ rabavi _financial system is akin to waging war against God and His commandments.


and usa banking system is less rabvi than iran at least there you dont get 2000$ from bunk and had to give it back 15000$ , iran banking system can be summarized in two thing 
Raba
Lottery
and everybody knew how Islamic they are 


SalarHaqq said:


> 3) The most lucrative practices of corruption Iranian private banks are indulging in, have nothing to do with any alleged competition they may face from their state-owned counterparts.
> 
> The root of these practices lies in the principle of profit maximization which presides over any private enterprise, coupled with the boundless cupidity of banksters. Profit which flows directly into the pockets of private bank owners and CEO's. This is while the goal of public banks is not to maximize profits, and while their managers do not stand to gain to the same extent from rising margins.


again you think private banks are actually private


SalarHaqq said:


> Therefore, transferring the entire banking sector into private hands will achieve nothing but to amplify the issue. The slightest loophole in the legal framework will be mercilessly exploited by private banksters. And given the complexity of this economic activity as well as the influence banksters are bound to exercise upon lawmakers, judges and the executive branch, there will always exist such loopholes no matter what.


privatizing it actually achieve a lot , a sham like what its right now to circumvent Supreme Audit Court of Iran is what achieve nothing
every single case of the corruption we had you see they were introduced by someone in high places and the bank could not say no because the manager simply would have lost his job and they put another one there who would have said yes


SalarHaqq said:


> This is why no matter the amount of efforts liberals from the reformist / moderate front will put into trying to shield their capitalist associates, these thieving bandits will not be allowed to have their way.


just go see who owns the companies that control banks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> If access to positions, amenities and services is conditioned upon individual connections anyway, then the introduction of such a system will not change much to the picture. Apart from offering a great framework which will bear fruit as soon as nepotism is reduced, that is.
> 
> It can be an excellent instrument of governance especially for Islamic Iran where social control is immensely complicated by the intrusion of very powerful existential enemies which operate through economic warfare, soft war, their intelligence agencies and last but not least an influential and parasitic fifth column within the political system.
> 
> 
> 
> The _rabavi_ nature of the banking system - dominated by cut-throat corrupt private banks, is the biggest infringement to economic laws of Islam. That is what will have to be gotten rid of first and foremost.


I agree. This social credit system may be rife with possibilities of abuse. However, with correct governance it will have an enormous positive impact. Not only in Iran but globally. But yes, opportunity for abuse is a big issue that should be addressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

jauk said:


> However, with correct governance it will have an enormous positive impact


You know very well theirs no such thing as correct governance, all governments in the world are corrupt and shouldn't be given this amount of power over people. This works well in textbooks and in theory, but in practice will be abused

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Stryker1982 said:


> You know very well theirs no such thing as correct governance, all governments in the world are corrupt and shouldn't be given this amount of power over people. This works well in textbooks and in theory, but in practice will be abused


I know no such thing. Your argument is self-referential. What I do know is that there is no correct governance CURRENTLY. Which the idea of social currency is to rectify. The best governance, IMO, is one that removes humans at least from tactical decision making.

If the fundamental notion is to improve governance--which I hope we all agree with--then social currency is a good option barring other better ones. As I said, conservative logic dictates best not to make change as it might make things worse. And the 'Logan's Run' scenario you're alluding to is a real risk but must be overcome if things were to improve.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> free market , acknowledging the right to property and receive compensation according to the amount of job you do than the amount of boot you lick is core principle of Islamic economy . what you stated just showed how little you knew about Islamic laws governing trade and economy.
> that ridiculous proposal was just some modified communism idea.



This contention suggests ignorance of all three regimes: capitalist, communist and Islamic. Either that, or my comment was not properly understood.

Where did I mention the right to property? Strawman.

Then, the notion that capitalism guarantees just compensation for the efforts accomplished by each person, is utterly delusional. Capitalism generates opposite conditions to this very principle acknowledged by Islam.

Also, to assume that critique of capitalism automatically implies communism, would smack of short-sightedness. The Supreme Leader as said has repeatedly rejected the capitalist order, yet he is no communist. And the realization that capitalism is more than a mere set of economic rules transcends the boundary between left and right: it has been correctly highlighted by liberal thinkers themselves as well as by their adversaries across the political spectrum.

Speaking of meritocracy, the social credit system precisely aims at fostering it and is designed to that very effect.



Hack-Hook said:


> it will kill innovation it increase brain drain , it favor incompetent boot lickers , it result hardship for the people who think critically and result in a system that incompetence and obeying without question is favored . it turn system into a system that owner of power and money can easily control masses to their advantages .
> as usual another ill taught idea of yours .



Abiding by the law and contributing constructively to society is not "boot licking". Not does the social credit system hamper innovation, on the contrary, it directly encourages novelty within the framework of fundamental principles governing society and the state, because these sorts of endeavors will be rewarded by social credit. Same goes for professional competence and expertise. China excels and has largely surpassed the decaying liberal west in this regard, and China has implemented an elaborate social credit program.

So you're mixing it all up. Unless, of course, the sort of "innovation" you're having in mind actually consists of subversion. Yes, that will luckily be contained by social credit.

As for the powerful and wealthy "controlling the masses" through social credit institutions, it's another total fallacy right there. Social credit is not allocated nor reduced based on arbitrariness but on the basis of a pre-determined, well defined, objective set of criteria; and it is the public authority, not some private interest group which puts it into practice.

Rule of private interest groups, of lobbies is exactly what liberal so-called "democracy" and capitalism are all about. The USA being a perfect example thereof. It's the order which you defend, that produces the effects you are lamenting.

As the 17th century French theologian Jacques-Bénigne Bossuet remarked: "God laughs at those who deplore the effects of which causes they cherish_". 







_



Hack-Hook said:


> honestly little by little i began to think you are enemy third column by hearing such proposal from you left and right.



Says he who in almost every aspect has consistently expressing views which contrast starkly with and subvert the foundational precepts of the Islamic Revolution. Give us a break.



Hack-Hook said:


> as always first you think they are actually private while in fact they are controlled by companies that controlled by companies that belong to government or other power houses , they are not private they are just another scheme by government for denying any mischief and involvement in their antique and bypassing Supreme Audit Court of Iran everything they do is done by government



The private banks are owned by private individuals who are enriching themselves on the back of the people.



Hack-Hook said:


> and more importantly the worst among them is our central bank which is legendary in mismanagement and responsible for the half of devaluation of Iran currency



The Central Bank of Iran is no private institution.

Moreover, the figures are published and verifiable: it's the private banks which caused undue augmentation of the monetary mass, in such proportions that it could impossibly be matched by an equivalent increase in production. Hence the chronic inflation Iran has been grappling with in recent years. An inflationary phenomenon stemming from the malpractice of private banks which increase the monetary mass for the sole purpose of feeding their manifold fraudulent schemes and filling the pockets of their bankster proprietors and managers.

This falls squarely on the shoulders of the private banking sector, an organized criminal clique. And especially so since Rohani took over from Ahmadinejad. All of which is neatly explained by Ra'efipour, along with the relevant data, in the previously shared conference:








Hack-Hook said:


> and usa banking system is less rabvi than iran at least there you dont get 2000$ from bunk and had to give it back 15000$ , iran banking system can be summarized in two thing
> Raba
> Lottery
> and everybody knew how Islamic they are



The USA banking system is the prototype, the epitome, the source of emulation for not just_ reba _but for any and all corrupt practices in the contemporary financial world. At least the Iranian one did not trigger a global financial crisis.



Hack-Hook said:


> again you think private banks are actually private
> 
> privatizing it actually achieve a lot , a sham like what its right now to circumvent Supreme Audit Court of Iran is what achieve nothing
> every single case of the corruption we had you see they were introduced by someone in high places and the bank could not say no because the manager simply would have lost his job and they put another one there who would have said yes
> 
> just go see who owns the companies that control banks



Firstly they are privately owned, not state-owned structures; and secondly, the assumption that powerful privately owned entities will not collude with government officials, that they will not be connected at the very sociological level, is blatant delusion. Suffice to look at liberal so-called "democracies" of the west, where those who hold political power and those who dominate the banks and industries constitute a single, tightly knit, closed off and exclusivist social microcosm, the infamous 1% which American people have been rising up against at Wall Street.

The only thing partial privatization of the banking sector has achieved in Iran is an astronomical rise in corruption to the detriment of the laboring masses, and the only thing all out privatization would lead to, is even more of the same.

The private banks must be nationalized, preferably through expropriation (their owners and managers have illicitly diverted enough money onto offshore accounts abroad, so the last thing they'd be entitled to is compensation).

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

@waz @LeGenD @Irfan Baloch @Amaa'n

Could this troll be made to stop spamming my every post with gratuitous laughter emoticons? The user has repeatedly been warned by you to cease this form of harassment but will obviously not comply. Thank you.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> This contention suggests ignorance of all three regimes: capitalist, communist and Islamic. Either that, or my comment was not properly understood.
> 
> Where did I mention the right to property? Strawman.
> 
> Then, the notion that capitalism guarantees just compensation for the efforts done by each person, is utterly delusional. Capitalism generates opposite conditions to this very principle acknowledged by Islam.


you see everything as capitalism but leave in capitalist world and
and your suggestion undermine the right of property and equal income who think otherwise . so you are the master straw-man . who hide behind a wall of big words. you even as i previously proven don't have a definition for those words you use , don't knew what they mean . just randomly use them to say i knew more.still waiting for the line between western culture and eastern culture ? have you decided what is it ?
so please add what is capitalism to it .


SalarHaqq said:


> The Supreme Leader as said has repeatedly rejected the capitalist order, yet he is no communist.


if you want to understand what supreme leader say , what he mean don't just look at his speech last week go study all his work even the ones he had made when he was young m that make you understand his speech well , he never suggested such nonsense as you suggested in your post. you just want to attach your skewed view of the world to him


SalarHaqq said:


> Speaking of meritocracy, the social credit system precisely aims at fostering it and is designed to that very effect.


no your definition of meritocracy is nothing but a dystopic world that say value of people
is as much as they are boot-licker and hypocrite


SalarHaqq said:


> Abiding by the law and contributing constructively to society is not "boot licking". Not does the social credit system hamper innovation, on the contrary, it directly encourages novelty within the framework of fundamental principles governing society and the state, because these sorts of endeavors will be rewarded by social credit. Same goes for professional competence and expertise. China excels and has largely surpassed the decaying liberal west in this regard, and China has implemented an elaborate social credit institution.


do you want to show you a sample of hypocrite that will be in favor in your world .




each time you saw the guy with supreme leader or Ahmadinejad he had a notebook and pen and was taking note from their talk , what he did with those notes only God knew as far as everyone is concerned it don't seems he ever looked at them again



SalarHaqq said:


> Says he who in almost every aspect has consistently expressing views which contrast starkly with and subvert the foundational precepts of the Islamic Revolution. Give us a break.


yeah being against abandoning domestic product for import from Russia is that according to you guys . shows what i say is true



SalarHaqq said:


> This is utterly baseless. The private banks are owned by private individuals who enrich themselves on the back of the people.



then put a day and two and research them
show you talked about Iran banking system while knew shit about it


SalarHaqq said:


> The Central Bank of Iran is no private institution.


that's new , a private organization that president can appoint its governor and sack him when he want . it seems your definition of private organization is that i have nothing more to say not only you don't knew the meaning of words you use and you don't knew shit about Iran , you even don't knew the most basic about Iran


SalarHaqq said:


> The USA banking system is the prototype, the epitome, the source of emulation for not just_ reba _but for any and all corrupt practices in the contemporary financial sector. At least the Iranian one did not trigger a worldwide financial crisis.


don't change the discussion , rabba didn't cause world financial crisis , rabba have definition , when bunk give you 1000$ and expect you pay back 10000$ what its called ?


SalarHaqq said:


> Firstly they are privately owned, not state-owned structures; and secondly, the assumption that powerful privately owned entities will not collude with government officials, that they will not be connected at the very sociological level, is blatant delusion. Suffice to look at liberal so-called "democracies" of the west, where those who hold political power and those who dominate the banks and industries constitute a single, tightly knit, closed off and exclusivist social microcosm, the infamous 1% which American people have been rising up against at Wall Street.


again show you don't knew anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you see everything as capitalism but leave in capitalist world and
> and your suggestion undermine the right of property and equal income who think otherwise . so you are the master straw-man . who hide behind a wall of big words. you even as i previously proven don't have a definition for those words you use , don't knew what they mean . just randomly use them to say i knew more.still waiting for the line between western culture and eastern culture ? have you decided what is it ?
> so please add what is capitalism to it .



See, when someone resorts to ad hominem like you've been doing for the past two posts, it's that they've lost the argument.

My proposition nowhere "undermines the right to property". Could it be that comprehension issues are making you fantasize this way? Hence why you've failed to illustrate the assertion and are simply content with throwing it into the room.

Nor did you "prove" anything as to my mastery of concepts. What you resorted to is an attempt to divert the discussion, resulting in off topic rants about "definitions" because you didn't have anything of substance to counter my points with and had reached an argumentative dead end. Much like you do now. I'm not going to feed these sophistic games.

Bottom line, I addressed your contentions in detail. Kindly refrain from distracting when failing to challenge what it is you're quoting.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you want to understand what supreme leader say , what he mean don't just look at his speech last week go study all his work even the ones he had made when he was young m that make you understand his speech well , he never suggested such nonsense as you suggested in your post. you just want to attach your skewed view of the world to him



All I highlighted in regards to the Supreme Leader, is that he has consistently (not just last week but over years) blasted the capitalist order in no uncertain terms, no matter how one may want to spin it.

And this is related to the fact that capitalism is much more than a mere economic system. It's an anthropological, all-encompassing order which rests upon the primacy of economy over other dimensions of human existence. In short, it views and reduces man to a _homo economicus_, thereby leaving no room for authentic spirituality and compromising man's submission to God. I know these considerations might be new to you, since you lack social science background. Of course this is not an issue onto itself, but nor is it a reason to dismiss said considerations out of hand and rely on simplistic binary models instead.

You may want to take up my suggestion and familiarize yourself with John Milbank's explanation about the faulty anthropological premise of capitalism, and you'll start understanding what I'm actually talking about. By the way, Milbank, a contemporary Anglican theologian and founder of the school of radical orthodoxy, is anything but a "communist"  . In case you weren't privy to it, be informed that liberalism and capitalism have historically faced severe criticism not just from the left, but from the right as well.

This fundamental anthropological shortcoming of capitalism is something our beloved Leader is perfectly aware of, which is in fact what his statements on the topic reveal. So, I doubt you're in a position to tell me I need to study his work much more than I did.



Hack-Hook said:


> no your definition of meritocracy is nothing but a dystopic world that say value of people
> is as much as they are boot-licker and hypocrite



Empty talk.



Hack-Hook said:


> do you want to show you a sample of hypocrite that will be in favor in your world .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each time you saw the guy with supreme leader or Ahmadinejad he had a notebook and pen and was taking note from their talk , what he did with those notes only God knew as far as everyone is concerned it don't seems he ever looked at them again



Off-topic.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah being against abandoning domestic product for import from Russia is that according to you guys . shows what i say is true



Never made such a statement. Mild dementia seems to be at play.



Hack-Hook said:


> then put a day and two and research them
> show you talked about Iran banking system while knew shit about it



I know enough to safely put to rest the rhetoric subterfuge you offered. And to shake my head in indignation at your implicit suggestion that the source I cited, Ali Akbar Ra'efipur, who spent not a few days but many years studying these topics in detail, is equally ignorant of the basics of Iran's banking sector.



Hack-Hook said:


> that's new , a private organization that president can appoint its governor and sack him when he want . it seems your definition of private organization is that i have nothing more to say not only you don't knew the meaning of words you use and you don't knew shit about Iran , you even don't knew the most basic about Iran



Eh, sorry? Quick reminder: I clearly stated the CBI is *no* private institution. And in response, you're coming up with this balderdash as if I claimed the exact opposite?

You cannot pretend to "know" better while failing to pay attention to a most simple sentence.



Hack-Hook said:


> don't change the discussion , rabba didn't cause world financial crisis , rabba have definition , when bunk give you 1000$ and expect you pay back 10000$ what its called ?



To begin with, I happened to first underscore the _rabavi_ nature of the Iranian banking system, something our _maraje'_ have repeatedly denounced, and I insisted that this is the first breach of Islamic rules in the economic field which Iran needs to fix. Have you forgotten already? If so, allow me to refresh your memory - it can be found right at the top of this very page:





__





Iranian Chill Thread


disastrous policy , in Iran it means a guy with friends gain high amount of credits without contributing much . a guy with no friend in high places gain very little even if he contribute a lot. If access to positions, amenities and services is conditioned upon individual connections anyway...



defence.pk





After turning upside down the meaning of an uncomplicated sentence, you're now rehashing my own point and assuming this will somehow achieve to contradict me? Please.

Then, I added that these corrupt financial practices - including but not limited to _reba_, aren't products of Islam nor of present day Iran with all its flaws, but of the capitalist west, of which the USA regime you're seemingly keen on whitewashing somehow, is the main exponent and archetype. If you wish to believe otherwise, you're free to do so but it would be detached from the ground reality.



Hack-Hook said:


> again show you don't knew anything



Another gratuitous one-liner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## sammuel

SalarHaqq said:


> @waz @LeGenD @Irfan Baloch @Amaa'n
> 
> Could this troll be made to stop spamming my every post with gratuitous laughter emoticons? The user has repeatedly been warned by you to cease this form of harassment but will obviously not comply.
> 
> View attachment 883500
> 
> 
> Thank you.



WOW , what a hypocrite :

SalarHaqq reacted to your post in the thread Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments PART 2 with
Haha
.
Sunday at 10:26 PM

SalarHaqq reacted to your post in the thread Iran Protests - Irani Girls Burning Their Veils !!! with
Haha
Tuesday at 3:11 PM


Why do you complain when others do the same as you ?

~


----------



## SalarHaqq

sammuel said:


> WOW , what a hypocrite :
> 
> SalarHaqq reacted to your post in the thread Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments PART 2 with
> Haha
> .
> Sunday at 10:26 PM
> 
> SalarHaqq reacted to your post in the thread Iran Protests - Irani Girls Burning Their Veils !!! with
> Haha
> Tuesday at 3:11 PM
> 
> 
> Why do you complain when others do the same as you ?
> 
> ~



So you're comparing two rare eactions over the course of several days with this sort of impulsive spamming? :






Or this? :














Pay attention to the elapsed time in between two laughter reactions by the user. The second series consists of at least 17 in a matter of just a couple of hours.

The day I proceed similar to what's shown on the screenshots above, you may come and try drawing analogies.

Until then, kindly spare us these desperate attempts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sammuel

SalarHaqq said:


> So you're comparing two rare eactions over the course of several days with this sort of impulsive spamming? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to the elapsed time in between two laughter reactions by the user. The second series consists of at least 17 in a matter of just a couple of hours.
> 
> The day I proceed similar to what's shown on the screenshots above, you may come and try drawing analogies.
> 
> Until then, kindly spare us these desperate attempts.



Don't play dumb 

I saw other members here have complained that you did the same to them , right here on this thread , so it is hardly your first time.

If you think something it wrong , than it matters not if you do it twice or 5 times. 

~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

sammuel said:


> Don't play dumb
> 
> I saw other members here have complained that you did the same to them , right here on this thread , so it is hardly your first time.
> 
> If you think something it wrong , than it matters not if you do it twice or 5 times.
> 
> ~



If you have proof of me resorting to the same show it, else do not post lies.

I think violating forum rules is wrong. Rare occasional use of the laughing emoji, especially when it genuinely relates to the content of a post, is not against forum rules. Spam-reacting however is since it qualifies as harassment.

The difference between the two is clear to everyone, and I very ostensibly complained about spam-reacting, not about mere use of the function per se. You know this well, so it's you who's disingenuously trying to play dumb here. Not that it will get you anywhere.

Besides, this is for moderators to act upon, you're derailing the thread with out of place drivel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster




----------



## sammuel

SalarHaqq said:


> First try to learn the difference between spamming and normal use of the function. The former constitutes harassment, the latter doesn't. That's the main point you need to grasp, even if it might be a tad beyond your comprehension skills. Alternatively, ask moderators. They will explain the rules to you.




I see ,

So you admit that you reacted to my posts with a laughing emoji , in order to spite, offend or to ridicule what i wrote,

The only difference , you say you did it less times , so it does not count as spam or harassments.

So according to you it is only about quantity , too much - will count as harassment,

I wonder , if you would also run crying so the moderators , if someone started marking all your posts with a " like " emoji,

After all , the " like " emoji , creates the same effect of " harassment " when it appears on you alert button. So why do you care if the reaction emoji is in blue or yellow ?






SalarHaqq said:


> If you have proof of me resorting to the same show it, else do not post lies.



Here are a few more example of your use of the laughing emoji out of context , care to explain what is it exactly that you found humorous in this posts ?

After all you said that :



> use of the laughing emoji, especially when it genuinely relates to the content of a post, is not against forum rules.



So I wonder, what is it that you " genuinely " found so funny , that you could not contain yourself and simply had to " compliment " the writer for his sense of humor ? :








Iranian Chill Thread


Jannati, poor guy is a national-level joke. I wouldn't really call Khamenei the Ahriman. I don't believe that a single person could change a country for the better or worse. He was a bright cleric in his prime years. When you look at the people that were involved in the regime that came after...



defence.pk










Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments PART 2


US have a bunch of weapons they can send, but one way or another, they decided not to transfer any of this. The Official position for Biden is they want to leave room for negotiation and don't want to get the war hot, I mean if they pour these article in it and then turn around and as Russia...



defence.pk













Iran Protests - Irani Girls Burning Their Veils !!!


Khuzestan province is the rich oil province and his high GDP is due to that, but obviously local people doesnt smell that money, the real richer zone of Iran is Tehran (the capital, like every country of this world). In that case, none of it would be counted towards the province's own per...



defence.pk







Why do you complain when others do the same as you ?



~


----------



## raptor22

Guys what is your take on Nord stream 1,2 sabotage and how Turkey Azerbayjan pipeline could be effected by it? I think the US doesn't want see any gas for the EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

دوستان لجند سعودی اسراییلی هست منشنش نکنید

واز رو منشن کنین خیلی بهتره

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

@Falcon29 

Stop provoking members in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

raptor22 said:


> Guys what is your take on Nord stream 1,2 sabotage and how Turkey Azerbayjan pipeline could be effected by it? I think the US doesn't want see any gas for the EU.


My thoughts...

US did directly or sponsored the sabotage by a third party..If that is the case then we shall expect Russians retaliate against any pipeline (including Turk/Baku) pipeline and other pipeline that brings Oil/Gas to Europe. German economy will be hit hardest..Great for US exports to Europe...US throwing friends under the bus as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Contradictions of Islamic Republic:

Sometimes *very progressive*: Iranian female firefighters recognition today:






Sometimes acting as if we are in middle ages

*Iran world's biggest importer of Black fabrics* to make black bags to cover beautiful Iranian women in them.. ($100 million dollars imported each year..Japan and Korea make the fabric exclusive for middle east no internal usage for themselves!)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

BBS Persia radio is going down. the same will be Zionist regime, their costs already supersedes their benefits.



raptor22 said:


> Guys what is your take on Nord stream 1,2 sabotage and how Turkey Azerbayjan pipeline could be effected by it? I think the US doesn't want see any gas for the EU.


Russia should destroy the Norway gas pipeline too.


----------



## raptor22

aryobarzan said:


> My thoughts...
> 
> US did directly or sponsored the sabotage by a third party..If that is the case then we shall expect Russians retaliate against any pipeline (including Turk/Baku) pipeline and other pipeline that brings Oil/Gas to Europe. German economy will be hit hardest..Great for US exports to Europe...US *throwing friends under the bus as usual*.


By Greece war against Turkey, gas shortage and Ukraine war the US is pushing the EU into chaos 
by pipeline sabotage nothing has left for EU Russia approchement ..... Why is that?


mohsen said:


> BBS Persia radio is going down. the same will be Zionist regime, their costs already supersedes their benefits.
> 
> 
> Russia should destroy the Norway gas pipeline too.


What you mean by saying "too"? you mean Russian government did it?


----------



## shadihassan28

Hey just wanted to apologize for some comments that went to far, honestly I acted more ignorant that the trolls who were stalking me I blocked a bunch of people but if I get banned it’s alright just wanted to apologize to the people who read those comments, have a greater day


----------



## zartosht

raptor22 said:


> Guys what is your take on Nord stream 1,2 sabotage and how Turkey Azerbayjan pipeline could be





raptor22 said:


> effected by it? I think the US doesn't want see any gas for the EU.



Hopefully it leads to Russian retaliation that involves some baltic pipelines getting blown up under mysterious circumstances.

it is unbelievable to me how shortsited some dumb western politicians are. You only need to see it in the UK financial suicide policy. It is literally burning the country down, in an effort to politically save the ruling party...

same as killing family members of people you dont like..

The thing is, the west doesnt live in a vacuum. They are soo full of themselves that they simply cannot comprehend of the ramifications of somebody retaliating in the same manner. In their mind, they are superior and they reserve the right to any dirty deed to achieve their goals. Anybody else doing it, is a terrorist.

this vomit inducing western hypocrisy and terrorism is seen everywhere except by the dumb indoctrinated people of the west, who have a sub-conscious superiority complex

The world is going to become a much more dangerous place, because the west just signalled that sabotoging major cross country infastracture is ok. They are simply too full of themselves to appreciate the full gravity of the situation. They will just see their lives becoming more and more miserable, while parroting their media propaganda of "its all putins fault"





aryobarzan said:


> Contradictions of Islamic Republic:
> 
> Sometimes *very progressive*: Iranian female firefighters recognition today:
> View attachment 883721
> 
> 
> Sometimes acting as if we are in middle ages
> 
> *Iran world's biggest importer of Black fabrics* to make black bags to cover beautiful Iranian women in them.. ($100 million dollars imported each year..Japan and Korea make the fabric exclusive for middle east no internal usage for themselves!)
> View attachment 883727




parroting western propaganda?

There is not a single rule in Iran that forces woman to wear a chador. *Chadors are voluntary. Anyone wearing them is doing it because they want to. *

"to cover beautiful Iranian women in" How patronizing and hypocritical for someone who repeats western crocodile tears about female choice for hijab, while at the same time ridiculing the choices of other conservative women whos dress style you disagree with..... it tells me you have been fed a heavy dose of western cultural propaganda.

In France and other euro states they harrass and fine women making personal clothing choices, while screaming at the top of their lungs at Iran for trying to be conservative.

If this is not cultural warfare? I dont know what is.

IF you have a problem with the chador, go to every single Iranian woman wearing it and let them know about it. Because its their personal choice, not government imposed. Do you really not see that you are exactly what your trying to criticize?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> What you mean by saying "too"? you mean Russian government did it?


No, just a retaliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

aryobarzan said:


> ($100 million dollars imported each year..Japan and Korea make the fabric exclusive for middle east no internal usage for themselves!)


Why can't the fabric be made in house?! This is bad on multiple levels!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

WudangMaster said:


> Why can't the fabric be made in house?! This is bad on multiple levels!


the problem is with the color , normal color turn into red in front of sun
one company can produce the fabric in iran but not enough , when they wanted to expand their production line the import mafia didn't let anybody support them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Hack-Hook said:


> when they wanted to expand their production line the import mafia didn't let anybody support them


Shouldn't these roaches (along with the filthy pans) be dealt with tremendous violence and brutality rather than anyone else in the country???



shadihassan28 said:


> Are men having arguments about fabric for women



Arguments about evil cannibal insects in the country always strangling the country's domestic production and industry; too many times I am hearing this story from rail cars to fabric to helicopters, etc... Death to import mafia! 
I can understand AMD or Intel newest processors or apple gizmos that don't equivalents in the country yet, but a lot of imports are BS and drain the resources of a nation in an economic hot war and a military cold war for decades.


----------



## mohsen

aryobarzan said:


> *Iran world's biggest importer of Black fabrics* to make black bags to cover beautiful Iranian women in them.. ($100 million dollars imported each year..Japan and Korea make the fabric exclusive for middle east no internal usage for themselves!)


فارس من| امکان ساخت سالی 5 کارخانه پارچه چادر مشکی با هزینه سالانه واردات چادر/ چرا واردات انحصاری شد | خبرگزاری فارس

Some call it import mafia, I call them dayoos & traitors.

There are people who don't wan Iran to have anything of it's own. you mention black fabrics, but it matches lots of other cases, defense, space, cars, refineries, internet, social media, wheat, etc.
and there are always excuses, technocrat style!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mohsen

درباره مشنگی!​مراقبت کنیم گرفتار خیال بافی مجازی نشویم. این بیماری تنها برای ضدانقلاب نیست. هرکس چنان غرق فضای مجازی شود که از واقعیت فاصله بگیرد کم کم از حقیقت هم فاصله می گیرد
.
*به گزارش مشرق**،  محسن مهدیان در کانال تلگرامی خود نوشت:*


رسانه سعودی: با کم هزینه ترین فروپاشی در یک انقلاب مواجهیم
خبرنگار فراری و کارمند وزارت خارجه امریکا: قصد دارم رئیس جمهور ایران شوم
ربع پهلوی: خیابان را نگه دارید. خیابان دست شماست
آن یکی هم نوشته آخوندها اگر اعلام برائت کنند در امان اند
گروه هکری انانیوس: اطلاعات همه در دست ماست
آن یکی هم نوشته تنها یک قدم تا پایان این رژیم
رفتار شتابزده و سراسیمه وار برخی سلبریتی ها هم حاکی از این است که این حرفها را باور کردند

*اما ماجرا چیست؟ *

ما در عصرشبکه با یک پدیده جدید به نام مشنگی مواجهیم. یک نوع توهم خیال انگیز. این توهم خیال انگیز را خیالبافی می نامند. خیالبافی وقتی حالت مزمن می گیرد به جهت روانشناسی، خیال پردازی ناسازگار می شود.

اما این پدیده چطورشکل می گیرد و چه ربطی به فضای مجازی دارد؟

اولا خیال چیست؟ خیال قدرت تصویر گری فرد از عالم ماده یا عالم عقل است. به تعبیری عالم واسط برای تبدیل معقولات به محسوسات و بالعکس است. اما وقتی خیال در خدمت عقل قرار نگیرد و از واقع فاصله بگیرد تبدیل به خیال بافی می شود. لذا خیال بافی با تخیل نیز فرق دارد

خیالبافی تصویری از واقع ایجاد می کند که فرد را بی نیاز از واقع میسازد. تجسم چیزی است که فرد آنرا در واقع ندیده و نشنیده است

آدم ها به طور معمول خیال بافی دارند. اما وقتی این خیال بافی با فضای مجازی پیوند می خورد از نفس انسان خارج شده و عینیت می یابد و در رسانه ها تولید و توزیع می شود. آنچه تولید شده است ضریب می گیرد و از سوی دیگران تکرار و تائید می شود و همینجا آغاز یک چرخه معیوب و اعتیاد آور را شکل میدهد؛ چرا که فرد آلوده به خیالبافی، توهمش را واقعیت می پندارد

*خیال پردازی در رسانه چند ویژگی دارد:*

اولا قدرت تصویر سازی وعینیت به خیالبافی میدهد

دوم اینکه خیال را به اشتراک می گذارد تا دیگران با همذات پنداری آنرا تائید کنند

سوم اینکه برای خیال بافی نشانه هایی در عالم واقع می یابد. هر چیزی در فضای رسانه قابل یافتن است. مثلا برای براندازی جمهوری اسلامی و خیال بافی در این باره، کافی است ۴ نفر در رشت را بیابد که در حال اتش زدن سطل اشغال اند. همین کافی است تا برای بعد از تغییر رژیم برنامه ریزی کنند

اینجاست که به فرد حالت مشنگی می دهد. حالت مشنگی حالتی است که دیگر حس خیال ندارد و خیالش را یک حقیقت واقعی می پندارد و کم کم در همین نقطه متوقف می شود. مثل معتاد داروهای روانگردان که به خیال هواخوری از پنجره آسمان خراش خود را بیرون پرتاب می کند

*و اما دو درس مهم سواد رسانه؛ *

اول اینکه مراقبت کنیم گرفتار خیال بافی مجازی نشویم. این بیماری تنها برای ضدانقلاب نیست. هرکس چنان غرق فضای مجازی شود که از واقعیت فاصله بگیرد کم کم از حقیقت هم فاصله می گیرد

دوم اینکه در دام خیال بافان نیافتیم. مثلا این روزها اگر کسی فقط اینستاگرام را ورق بزند احساس می کند تهران توسط تروریست های وطنی فتح شده است. حال آنکه اگر تنها برای خرید دوتا نان به خیابان برویم متوجه می شویم که متاسفانه دست مان انداختند

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mohsen

Very important statement by intelligence ministry:

جزئیات دستگیری‌های وزارت اطلاعات و عملیات‌های متعدد ضدانقلاب در اغتشاشات اخیر/ ۴۹ منافق، ۷۷ گروهکی، ۵ تکفیری و ۹۲ سلطنت‌طلب در تور واجا | خبرگزاری فارس

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

Terrorist attack in zahedan






A terrorist wahhabi group (jundollah) attacks peoples and police in city of zahedan. 19 people are dead and 20 are wounded.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
5


----------



## lydian fall

Mehdipersian said:


> Terrorist attack in zahedan
> View attachment 883809
> 
> 
> A terrorist wahhabi group (jundollah) attacks peoples and police in city of zahedan. 19 people are dead and 20 are wounded.


We must bomb Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Mehdipersian

Sardar330 said:


> We must bomb Pakistan


Saudi Arabia is real supporter. They give these terrorists guns and money. 

Even some of them attacked pakistan too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lydian fall

Mehdipersian said:


> Saudi Arabia is real supporter. They give these terrorists guns and money.
> 
> Even some of them attacked pakistan too.


We must bomb Najd and end the satanic jewish Muslim killer regime

Even separatist kurds and mek and terrorists in pakistan support by this najdi regime

We must arm Houthis with the most deadliest weapons to behead british made najdi regime satan horns

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

sammuel said:


> There you go :



Once more, that is an isolated laughter reaction and not user harassment nor spamming. The user in question did not complain about me spam-reacting to his posts, they took issue with a single reaction because they believed it was uncalled for. However and unbeknownst to them, the reason I reacted to that post was not in relation to the video it contained, but due to the text in the "Tweet" it cited, which was claiming that these short-lived riots would result in the downfall of the Islamic Republic. As proven by the way events finally unfolded, this was beyond ludicrous an assessment, which even opponents to the Islamic Republic in this thread never believed in.

What is more, the same user is on the record for advocating that Iranian border guards shoot to death Afghan children, women and elderly if they tried to cross into Iran. You failed to show indignation in this regard, but will instead enthusiastically reproduce that user's complaint about my reaction. The thing which bothers you most, is when people defend the legitimacy of the Islamic Republic, because it is the only major adversary to the zio-American empire's hegemony in the Muslim world.

At any rate, you're again refusing to distinguish between spam / harassment on the one hand and normal, authorized use of the laughter emoticon on the other. It's not exactly hard to understand though, a 5-year old would have done a better job by now. Therefore you're deliberately dismissing forum rules and playing naive in hopes of derailing the Iranian Chill Thread and are preventing us from having constructive exchanges.

Hence your off-topic drivel has been reported, as will any continuation of this derailing attempt from now on.

And I invite everyone to report user sammuel's off-topic posts if they keep it up. @Mehdipersian @Sardar330 @mohsen @WudangMaster @Shawnee @zartosht @jauk @Muhammed45



sammuel said:


> I see ,
> 
> So you admit that you reacted to my posts with a laughing emoji , in order to spite, offend or to ridicule what i wrote,



You seem to be having delusions, for these were not my words at all. You may like attributing false statements to people, but this is not how a civil discussion is conducted.



sammuel said:


> The only difference , you say you did it less times , so it does not count as spam or harassments.
> 
> So according to you it is only about quantity , too much - will count as harassment,
> 
> I wonder , if you would also run crying so the moderators , if someone started marking all your posts with a " like " emoji,
> 
> After all , the " like " emoji , creates the same effect of " harassment " when it appears on you alert button. So why do you care if the reaction emoji is in blue or yellow ?
> 
> Here are a few more example of your use of the laughing emoji out of context , care to explain what is it exactly that you found humorous in this posts ?
> 
> After all you said that :
> 
> So I wonder, what is it that you " genuinely " found so funny , that you could not contain yourself and simply had to " compliment " the writer for his sense of humor ? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> Jannati, poor guy is a national-level joke. I wouldn't really call Khamenei the Ahriman. I don't believe that a single person could change a country for the better or worse. He was a bright cleric in his prime years. When you look at the people that were involved in the regime that came after...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia-Ukraine War - News and Developments PART 2
> 
> 
> US have a bunch of weapons they can send, but one way or another, they decided not to transfer any of this. The Official position for Biden is they want to leave room for negotiation and don't want to get the war hot, I mean if they pour these article in it and then turn around and as Russia...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Protests - Irani Girls Burning Their Veils !!!
> 
> 
> Khuzestan province is the rich oil province and his high GDP is due to that, but obviously local people doesnt smell that money, the real richer zone of Iran is Tehran (the capital, like every country of this world). In that case, none of it would be counted towards the province's own per...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



I don't have to explain every reaction I make. Each has a valid reason, and unlike the user who's been spam-reacting to my posts, I actually read what I react to.

That you do not particularly shine in acknowledging justified reactions, is evidenced by your failure to understand why I reacted to user QWECXZ's post which you shared a screenshot of.

This said, I will have to repeat once again: as per rules announced by this website's administration, spam-reaction with laughter emojis constitutes harassment and therefore violates forum rules, whilst other use of the function does not.

In other terms, you are having issues with forum rules. Stop bugging me with your dissatisfaction about the rules.



sammuel said:


> Why do you complain when others do the same as you ?



User Falcon29 has been spamming my posts with laughter emoticons. This represents harassment according to the forum administration. I am therefore perfectly entitled to report it.

Whereas I myself did not spam-react to another user's input whilst in the know of rules. Therefore I did not "do the same" at all.

Let me remind you of moderators' reaction when I reported user Falcon29's spam-reacting:






Nobody's preventing you from reporting any violation of rules you witness. However, as you perfectly know, you have nothing on me and are simply attempting to provoke using disingenuous verbal constructs, and hijacking the Iranian Chill Thread in the process.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

zartosht said:


> someone who repeats western crocodile tears about *female choice for hijab,*


We are not talking about female* choices* for *hijab*
We are talking about female choices for* dress* and Iranian women have only one choice ..hijab..

If the site of a woman in a dress makes a mulah to get sextually aroused then why the female has to be punished..why not castrate the mullah so they are not sextually excited looking at a beautiful woman..fair is fair..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

aryobarzan said:


> We are not talking about female* choices* for *hijab*
> We are talking about female choices for* dress* and Iranian women have only one choice ..hijab..
> 
> If the site of a woman in a dress makes a mulah to get sextually aroused then why the female has to be punished..why not castrate the mullah so they are not sextually excited looking at a beautiful woman..fair is fair..



راستش دوستان من خیلی از کندروی در برخورد با جدایی طلب ها و تندروی در مزایای حجاب ناراحتم

ما از حجاب دستاوردی نداریم فعلا

ولی دست پان ها و عناصر نا امن بازه


مملکت نادر میخواد 
این جک گویی ها و ملایم و دیپلمات بودن ها فایده نداره

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Mehdipersian said:


> Terrorist attack in zahedan
> View attachment 883809
> 
> 
> A terrorist wahhabi group (jundollah) attacks peoples and police in city of zahedan. 19 people are dead and 20 are wounded.


Wahabi terrorists milked the hijab protests and started to kill. In case of no reform and stubborn reactions from clerical elite, tensions will remain, fire will be ignited again by a spark in the future and terrorists will abuse the disagreement between a portion of our nation and the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shawnee

امیدوارم گوش بدن 
من از مسامحه اینها با کورد و‌بلوچ خسته ام

وقتی باید بکشن رحم میکنن
مثل احمد کاظمی که رحم کرد 

اما حجاب مانع از هم پاشیدگی خانواده هاست

ای ریدم به اون دیدگاهی که نتونه ۴۰‌درصد مردم رو همراه کنه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Shawnee said:


> امیدوارم گوش بدن
> من از مسامحه اینها با کورد و‌بلوچ خسته ام
> 
> وقتی باید بکشن رحم میکنن
> مثل احمد کاظمی که رحم کرد
> 
> اما حجاب مانع از هم پاشیدگی خانواده هاست
> 
> ای ریدم به اون دیدگاهی که نتونه ۴۰‌درصد مردم رو همراه کنه


Akhoonde dayous poliso niroo entezamiyo endakhte jolo mige lengesh kon.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sammuel said:


> I do not write in the this thread in principle . Since i noticed that me being Israeli , is enough to to derail any discussion here.
> 
> Reason i came here was to read what Iranians think of this new wave of protest. But seeing you complaining about the same stuff you yourself do , was too much even for me.
> 
> Your reactions where indeed uncalled for , I could not care less if they where against forum rules or not.
> 
> Don't play dumb , you know well enough that the only reason you gave those reaction , was to spite , offend or ridicule people or what they wrote.
> 
> Which is not a very a very nice thing to do , to someone who took the effort to write a serious post.



Reported for continuous derailing of the thread with baseless ad hominem fabrications as well as fallacious and unsubstantiated attribution of intent.

You're dishonestly pretending to confuse spam-reacting with authorized use of the laughter emoji, in order to feign some fictitious moral indignation. Deceitful and outrageous attitude. And no, it won't fool anyone.



sammuel said:


> I hope you have learned your lesson , now that you got a taste of your own medicine.



Rest assured, absolutely nothing will change in the way I shall react to posts and if anyone spam-reacts to mine - something I personally have not been doing, then I shall report them and moderators will restore order. Cope with it.



> Reason i came here was to read what Iranians think of this new wave of protest. But seeing you complaining about the same stuff you yourself do , was too much even for me.



The only reason you've been bugging and quoting me - not just here but in other threads too, not just now but for a long time, is because I'm quite apt at exposing the criminal nature of the zio-American empire and debunking their propaganda and lies against the Islamic Republic of Iran. Everything else you may claim to cover up your anti-Iran agenda is evident hogwash.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Shawnee said:


> امیدوارم گوش بدن
> من از مسامحه اینها با کورد و‌بلوچ خسته ام
> 
> وقتی باید بکشن رحم میکنن
> مثل احمد کاظمی که رحم کرد
> 
> اما حجاب مانع از هم پاشیدگی خانواده هاست
> 
> ای ریدم به اون دیدگاهی که نتونه ۴۰‌درصد مردم رو همراه کنه



امنیت الکی تضعیف شد و متاسفانه ملت و ملا هر دو احمق اند


----------



## mohsen

aryobarzan said:


> We are not talking about female* choices* for *hijab*
> We are talking about female choices for* dress* and Iranian women have only one choice ..hijab..
> 
> If the site of a woman in a dress makes a mulah to get sextually aroused then why the female has to be punished..why not castrate the mullah so they are not sextually excited looking at a beautiful woman..fair is fair..


Maybe it's you who should see a doctor!









Japan schools ban ponytails over fears they might ‘sexually excite’ male students


Schools in Japan have banned female students from wearing their hair in ponytails, fearing that the “nape of their necks” could “sexually excite” male students.




www.republicworld.com





Have Japanese authorities become a mullah or they are at the last station of their experimental science!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Maybe it's you who should see a doctor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan schools ban ponytails over fears they might ‘sexually excite’ male students
> 
> 
> Schools in Japan have banned female students from wearing their hair in ponytails, fearing that the “nape of their necks” could “sexually excite” male students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.republicworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have Japanese authorities become a mullah or they are at the last station of their experimental science!?


no doubt in that some japanese school have ridiculus laws . but not all of them banned ponytail, some of them , for example in city of fukoka only 10 school banned it (city have a population of more than 1.5m )

in this case the reason that those school gave for banning ponytail was that the nape of the neck of women may sexually incite teacher and other student but the funny part


> The teacher said the students were never explained any logic behind these restrictions. And though ponytail is not allowed, bob-cut hair is allowed, which too exposes the nape of the neck.


allowed, never sexually incite







not allowed as sexually incite teachers






note that in such school in japan they are so strict that they dictate the lentgh of socks and skirts , their color and what material they are made . they even dictate the color of the underwear . in some schools they even make girls who naturally have brown hair dye their hair to black ,here are sample of how some Japanese schools insist girl clothes must be not to sexually incite male student and show professionalism, so they are not allowed wear trousers or traditional clothes or long skirt .









so I hope the logic behind our law to be a little more well taught than some Japanese school , overall I always taught Japanese and Korean are a little weird , Chinese are more understandable than them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Akhoonde dayous poliso niroo entezamiyo endakhte jolo mige lengesh kon.


داداش اگه سپاه و ارتش وارد این قضیه بشن داستان خیلی پیچیده تر میشه و کشورهای غربی حق دفاع مشروع به این آشوب گران و تجزیه طلبان میدن مثل لیبی و سوریه 



Hack-Hook said:


> in that some japanese school have ridiculus laws there is no doubt . but not all of them banned ponytail, some of them , for example in city of fukoka only 10 school banned it (city have a population of more than 1.5m )
> 
> in this case the reason is that those school that banned ponytail said the nape of the neck of women may sexually incite teacher and other student but the funny part
> 
> allowed, never sexually incite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not allowed as sexually incite teachers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or sample of how some Japanese schools insist girl clothes must be not to sexually incite male student and show professionalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I hope the logic behind our law to be a little more well taught than some Japanese school , overall I always taught Japanese and Korean are a little weird , Chinese are more understandable than them


اصلا حجاب مسئله نیست

اونا دنبال یه بهونن تا ایران رو مثل سوریه و عراق کنن

تحریم ها و حمله‌ نظامی جواب نمیده و ازاین راه دنبال رسیدن به هدفشونن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abid123

Sardar330 said:


> We must bomb Pakistan


Good to see how Iranians think about Pakistan. I respect you for being honest.


----------



## lydian fall

Abid123 said:


> Good to see how Iranians think about Pakistan. I respect you for being honest.


The armed separatist bases against Iran


----------



## aryobarzan

mohsen said:


> Maybe it's you who should see a doctor


lol..I do not need a Doctor!..

*But here is the economics of hijab in Iran :*


*Iran is the world's biggest importer of black fabric used for hijab ($100 million dollars annually  the fabric can be made in Iran but they import it!)*
*Some Mullahs (not all) keep promoting the mandatory use of hijab in Iran (in economic it is called demand promotion)*
*Satisfy the demand by $100 million dollars importation of the black fabric required for the bags called "chador" and collect the fees!!*
*Question: why do they promote "Black color hijab" why not "white hijab"....answer..there is no money in white hijab ..no importation kickback $$$*
*Conclusion for Dummies: There is an Economics incentive for some mullahs to force hijab on Iranian women...



*
Q: why do they need "Hijab Police" if women voluntarily wear them!.... A: above my paygrade to answer this one..!

PS: I am not an enemy of IR..they do lots of good things for Iran also but this Mandatory" hijab policy just has to change...I have no issue with "optional" hijab..


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> *Conclusion for Dummies: There is an Economics incentive for some mullahs to force hijab on Iranian women...*


let say black Hijab , and as i already said each person who wear or promote black hijab with fabric imported from Korea or japan is nothing but a traitor to Iranian workers and textile industry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Abid123 said:


> Good to see how Iranians think about Pakistan. I respect you for being honest.


our taught is your government tolerate lawlessness in Pakistan Baluchistan a little more than what its good for Pakistan itself , you guys must make your presence in those area more prominent and deal with people who believe they are above law more severely.


----------



## jauk

Abid123 said:


> Good to see how Iranians think about Pakistan. I respect you for being honest.


Yeah. ALL Iranians are represented by this person. Much like you and your false conclusion seem to be representing ALL Pakistanis.😅

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

jauk said:


> Yeah. ALL Iranians are represented by this person. Much like you and your Faldo conclusion seem to be representing ALL Pakistanis.😅



I meant separatist bases in Pakistan which directly found by the USA and zionist Najdi regime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

shervin hajipour song not going to lie made me teary af

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576176510578614278

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6


----------



## jauk

Sardar330 said:


> I meant separatist bases in Pakistan which directly found by the USA and zionist Najdi regime


Given the environment we’re in it’s important to be explicit and not inadvertently fan the flames of division. Iranians invented the concept of ‘winning hearts and minds’. Let’s live up to that with high emphasis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

Meanwhile in the UK Liz Truss is getting massacred:






While the central bank was trying to put some water on inflation by raising interest rates. The uk government just couldnt resist slipping in a 50 billion dollar unfunded, unplanned tax cut for people making 150k+ and a lift on banker bonuses.

its like the bank is pouring water on a fire, while liz truss is standing on the other end pouring gasoline in. They are the most clueless bunch of idiots the world has seen for a long time. even a 2 year child understands economics better. 

her long pauses to questions, and just repeating her scripted/practised canned answers were just painful to watch.

This is a good lesson for those who want to emulate western style of governments (so called "democracies") in addition to all the problems of it being an open window where anyone can come to your country and take over your politics and sovereignty. ITs also at its core a popularity contest.

the most popular person does not make the best leader. Just look at western politicians... now more then ever i believe that there has to be a competence test before someone becomes a national leader. Its ridiculous how simple normal jobs like electrician, engineer, accountant etc.et.. requires years of training and practise. 

yet any dumb idiot can become a national leader with 0 standards. This is why the west is rapidly declining. Anyone wanting to import this shit into Iran is an enemy of the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mohsen

aryobarzan said:


> lol..I do not need a Doctor!..
> 
> *But here is the economics of hijab in Iran :*
> 
> 
> *Iran is the world's biggest importer of black fabric used for hijab ($100 million dollars annually  the fabric can be made in Iran but they import it!)*
> *Some Mullahs (not all) keep promoting the mandatory use of hijab in Iran (in economic it is called demand promotion)*
> *Satisfy the demand by $100 million dollars importation of the black fabric required for the bags called "chador" and collect the fees!!*
> *Question: why do they promote "Black color hijab" why not "white hijab"....answer..there is no money in white hijab ..no importation kickback $$$*
> *Conclusion for Dummies: There is an Economics incentive for some mullahs to force hijab on Iranian women...
> View attachment 883890
> *
> Q: why do they need "Hijab Police" if women voluntarily wear them!.... A: above my paygrade to answer this one..!
> 
> PS: I am not an enemy of IR..they do lots of good things for Iran also but this Mandatory" hijab policy just has to change...I have no issue with "optional" hijab..


Black is an ancient tradition, somehow its identity, so even if you provide your white Chador for free, still no one is going to wear it. it has nothing to do with mullah. in fact, Mullah left the economy and industry in the hand of Harvard graduates, and that has become the problem.

Hijab is mandatory in almost all countries, difference is just in the level.

Iranian society demands Islamic levels (despite all the tolerances), now if there are some outlaws, ignorant people growing in Instagram or sat-tv and or some drown in exhibitionism disorder, it doesn't mean Iranian society will need to align itself with them.

Long long ago (good days of TV), I watched a comedy tele-show, a Sergent was training a small group of conscripts for the parade, one of them had some physical disorder and so he couldn't walk properly and align himself with the rest, so he was ruining the parade every time.
After lots of failed practices, at the end, the Sergent found his solution, he ordered all the squad to perform the parade like that partially disabled soldier and proudly said that he has established the order!




----------

Another member of Mahsa Amini family was spotted with Komala terrorist group:

فیلم/ حضور پسرخاله "مهسا امینی" با پرچم کومله - مشرق نیوز

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

شهر که شلوغ میشه قورباغه هم هفت تیر کش میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576003763675856896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Some of unlucky Yankees were sent to Hell (MUST WATCH)

Iran will continue carpet bombing until end of komole pjak and pkk terrorist groups in northern Iraq 😤😤

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Black is an ancient tradition, somehow its identity, so even if you provide your white Chador for free, still no one is going to wear it.


tradition in big cities from the end of safavide and mainly qajar era.
in villages that were 70-80% of Iran population it was not tradition and i don't call qajar era as ancient
more importantly if even true those ancient people made the fabric themselves , never imported it from two countries that combined stole more than 10 milliard dollar of our money
if you can make the fabric , if you cant use something you have specially at this time that we are at war with (art least economic war) with both west and east


mohsen said:


> Hijab is mandatory in almost all countries, difference is just in the level.


if you call clothes as hijab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> tradition in big cities from the end of safavide and mainly qajar era.
> in villages that were 70-80% of Iran population it was not tradition and i don't call qajar era as ancient



More ancient, including in rural areas. Also concerning the rest, it mostly consisted of dark (purple etc) garments, or white ones - and white is defined as the absence of any color.



Hack-Hook said:


> more importantly if even true those ancient people made the fabric themselves , never imported it from two countries that combined stole more than 10 milliard dollar of our money



10 billion divided by 100 million yearly expenditure = 100 years. 

By the way, I hope everyone is fully aware that black chadors used to be widely worn under the ousted, secular regime of the last shah as well. And had thus to be imported too. The fact that foreign producers are benefiting to the detriment of national ones, is therefore not due to the dress code introduced after the glorious Islamic Revolution nor to the present political order's Islamic nature.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you can make the fabric , if you cant use something you have specially at this time that we are at war with (art least economic war) with both west and east



Technologically, it wouldn't be much of a problem for a country like Iran to acquire the means to produce the fabric domestically. It's therefore an issue of some private sector capitalists enriching themselves on the back of the nation, as so often.

This being reminded, I wonder how supporters of the liberal reformist camp (not directed at anyone in particular) could possibly decry such practices with a straight face and suddenly start singing a tune of economic patriotism. After all, wasn't it the leading reformist agitator, Sadeq Zibakalam, who publicly declared "Iran has no right" (sic) to manufacture any product on her soil unless it's done at internationally competitive prices, adding that he's sick of having to consume "Iranian trash" ("_āshqāle Irāni_" (sic))? Just saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

TheImmortal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576176510578614278



What a funny _qāltāq_ indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> More ancient, including in rural areas. Also concerning the rest, it mostly consisted of dark (purple etc) garments, or white ones - and white is defined as the absence of any color.


no it was not we were there and discuss it previously , we more used purple and brown in cities , in rural area it was colorful., black is more late safavide and qajar trend


SalarHaqq said:


> 10 billion divided by 100 million yearly expenditure = 100 years.
> 
> By the way, I hope everyone is fully aware that black chadors used to be widely worn under the ousted, secular regime of the last shah as well. And had thus to be imported too. The fact that foreign producers are benefiting to the detriment of national ones, is therefore not due to the dress code introduced after the glorious Islamic Revolution nor to the present political order's Islamic nature.


as I say it has nothing to do to shah or anybody else. if you can make it yourself , if you can't use other color . you most not reward thief . 100mn dollar yearly can revive Iran textile industry, can made job for many Iranian workers . instead you gave it to the enemy foot soldier so they become stronger in their war against you, its the problem here not wearing black chador or purple or brown one . some principle you seriously fail to grasp here


SalarHaqq said:


> Technologically, it wouldn't be much of a problem for a country like Iran to acquire the means to produce the fabric domestically. It's therefore an issue of some private sector capitalists enriching themselves on the back of the nation, as so often.


if you read several post ago you understand why we can't both Mohsen and me explained it. by the way again pointing toward the wrong direction , actually private sector wanted to make the fabric inside Iran , it was some fools and traitorous officials that reduced the tax on importing it when they saw private sector want to do it so they made it impossible for them to compete as mysteriously that reduced tax only apply to imported material not domestic ones but who care as long as you reach your daily quota of blaming wrong sector and point the finger toward private sector instead of corrupt officials 
.


SalarHaqq said:


> This being reminded, I wonder how supporters of the liberal reformist camp (not directed at anyone in particular) could possibly decry such practices with a straight face and suddenly start singing a tune of economic patriotism. After all, wasn't it the leading reformist agitator, Sadeq Zibakalam, who publicly declared "Iran has no right" (sic) to manufacture any product on her soil unless it's done at internationally competitive prices, adding that he's sick of having to consume "Iranian trash" ("_āshqāle Irāni_" (sic))? Just saying.


my posts are clear and no one in this forum have any doubt where I'm standing when it come to using Iranian products vs imported ones . in all fields , if its clothes or if it's defense sector . now the question rise how you wit straights face can say you support supreme leader guidelines but on other hand support such treachery as what happens in this incident and also every time that come between using our products or developing our own with the money that is supposed to go for buying foreign ones . you promote buying foreign ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> no it was not we were there and discuss it previously , we more used purple and brown in cities , in rural area it was colorful., black is more late safavide and qajar trend



It was, and I showed evidence to that effect.



Hack-Hook said:


> as I say it has nothing to do to shah or anybody else. if you can make it yourself , if you can't use other color . you most not reward thief . 100mn dollar yearly can revive Iran textile industry, can made job for many Iranian workers . instead you gave it to the enemy foot soldier so they become stronger in their war against you, its the problem here not wearing black chador or purple or brown one . some principle you seriously fail to grasp here



You need to calm down and understand what it is you're reading, because you're back at the routine comprehension issues. When did I comment on the things you're going on about here? This was not the object of my remark.

My observation was totally called for in its own right, because I know for a fact that anti-IR discourse is instrumentalizing this issue to fabricate a non-existing link between the Islamic Republic's religious foundations, and the way imports of black fabric for chadors is hurting the domestic textile industry. A fictitious link that is but pure fallacy, hence why the record had to be straightened. Got it?



Hack-Hook said:


> if you read several post ago you understand why we can't both Mohsen and me explained it. by the way again pointing toward the wrong direction , actually private sector wanted to make the fabric inside Iran , it was some fools and traitorous officials that reduced the tax on importing it when they saw private sector want to do it so they made it impossible for them to compete as mysteriously that reduced tax only apply to imported material not domestic ones but who care as long as you reach your daily quota of blaming wrong sector and point the finger toward private sector instead of corrupt officials



Are you familiar with the notion of lobbying? Or with collusion between private interests and state authorities? You know, these ugly phenomena that are so ingrained into western capitalist systems.

In Iran, the garments aren't imported by those officials who lowered the tax. They're imported by the latters' private associates or acquaintances. Issue therefore still lies with private sector businessmen first and foremost. Yes, there are private companies in the tertiary sector (services including commerce) too, manufacturing isn't the only domain of activity where private investors operate.



Hack-Hook said:


> my posts are clear and no one in this forum have any doubt where I'm standing when it come to using Iranian products vs imported ones . in all fields , if its clothes or if it's defense sector . now the question rise how you wit straights face can say you support supreme leader guidelines but on other hand support such treachery as what happens in this incident and also every time that come between using our products or developing our own with the money that is supposed to go for buying foreign ones . you promote buying foreign ones



Don't turn my statements upside down. Rather show me a single example of where I'm supposed to have advocated importing an economically relevant item from abroad instead of producing it domestically, as long as such production is realistically feasible within existing parameters.

On the contrary, I have consistently and massively hammered those who at higher levels are actively seeking to de-industrialize Iran and to substitute domestic production with imports. Guess what? They happen to be the very political forces you've been supportive of.

Better yet, show me where I said Iran should continue importing black fabric for chadors rather than producing it locally, because that's what you're implying, and it's something I did not even remotely hint to.

My conclusion is that you're either confused or simply trying to operate accusatory inversion in order to distract from the blatant contradiction marring your own narrative (i.e.unconditional support for reformists who happen to be avowed fanatical adepts of Smithian free trade and methodical de-industrialization of Iran on the one hand, and apparent championing of indigenous production on the other).

This is without mentioning the enthusiasm with which you've been defending the shah regime's acquisition of overpriced American weaponry. Apparently those tens of billions weren't better invested in the development of national defence industries back then, were they.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Isn't it? What attracts my attention the most are arguments along the lines of, "but, masses of tourists entering Iran will grant self-confidence to Iranians, they will feel validation in regards to the greatness of their nation and culture". This being generally concomitant to an intense preoccupation about avoiding to "lose face" with a global mainstream public known to be largely brainwashed by media under the control of globalist mafiosi and the zio-American empire. The underlying suggestion being, "the mullahs and the Islamic Republic are making us lose face".
> 
> This insecurity about their own selves which some tend to have, unless and until they receive the apparent blessing of the white man (who most of the time will offer them a smile while actually looking down upon and despising them with a passion). It is a common phenomenon across the global south, which has given rise to ample academic research.
> 
> In Iran this mindset has historically been relatively widespread among modern day secular nationalists (although it's of course not confined to the mentioned current, liberals of all shades representing an additional, extreme example). Case in point the shah regime, perfect illustration of this deep-seated inferiority complex towards the western world and of its corollary, namely a schizophrenic view of the same western imperialist oppressors, coupled with an incapacity to shed the shackles of cultural subjugation to the latter. Of course we could cite Hassan Taqizadeh as well, the Pahlavi regime official under Reza Khan and prominent face of secular Iranian nationalism, who infamously stated that Iran must become entirely western in every way if it were to progress.
> 
> Related to the above is the mixture of shame and disdain some Iranians feel vis à vis the outer appearance, including and especially on the sartorial level, of those among their compatriots whose lifestyles happen to be most rooted in local traditions, who happen to be least affected by cultural and ideological westernization (_qarbzadegi_, sometimes sold to us as "modernity"), and who generally belong to the working class. This bitter contempt and condescension towards the poor, religious, conservative, bearded, inelegantly clothed, sweating, unperfumed, toiling _mostaz'af_, the_ khaki_, the most authentic son of the soil in whom the nation's live heritage is organically ingrained, used to be another characteristic trait of the former regime's bourgeoisie. Naturally, the Islamic clergy as whole was a target of this sentiment.
> 
> This psyche survived the Islamic Revolution within certain limited circles of society, but gained some steam anew as a result of the west's relentless and massive cultural soft war waged on Iran. As Imam Khomeini (r.A.a.) wisely noted, we expelled the USA in the physical realm, but we are yet to expel its remnants from everyone's minds. There's still a lot of work to do, but who better than revolutionaries in surmounting challenging tasks, since revolutionaries are and will remain self-sacrificing men of struggle.


Islamic Republic makes a mistake. Instead of enforcing hijab more strongly, it loosened the restrictions to something barely there.

This whole "herjob iz sandmutt cuckture" is based on a deliberate misrepresentation of Iranian history and culture karkasparast gabars. Take Bandari people for example - even prior to Islam, the women wore headdresses concealing their hair and was wrapped around the ears and chin. They even wore masks that had the appearance of a mustached man to fool invaders and hostile tribesmen from a distance.

Since Ayatollah Khomeini passed on, Iran has been WAY too conciliatory towards karkasparasti and the sunni infidel cult - it uplifts them, praises them and has come to the point it that non-religious Iranians LARP as gabars while religious Shia Iranians are incorporating sunni concepts (which are outright kufr) into Islamic practices.

A far cry from the Safavids who stomped both communities' balls back in during their reign. You need to listen to clergymen like Hojatoleslam Mahdi Daneshmand who expose the zoroastrian and sunni cults for what they are...and while the shirazis and yassir al-habib are horrible politically, their discourses on religious history are quite accurate. Even Ameer ol Momineen {A} has said to listen to what a person is saying, not who he is.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*What a true patriot does: *
Mahatma-Gandhi orders the boycott of foreign-made goods, especially British goods. Linked to this was his advocacy that _khadi_ *(homespun cloth) be worn by all Indians instead of British-made textiles. *Gandhi exhorted Indian men and women, rich or poor, to spend time each day spinning _khadi_ in support of the independence movement.[126] In addition to boycotting British products, Gandhi urged the people to boycott British






*What Iran's Mullah do:*
Import $100 million dollars of black fabric a year made by our enemies and wear them with pride because you are true muslims!!..make sure it is "Black" because we do not make that color in Iran and we like to create employment for our enemies.

I wait to see when they finally decide to stop this madness...Stop this fu*king import.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576516175760003072^ I hope we get to see this footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> It was, and I showed evidence to that effect.


and i showed mine


SalarHaqq said:


> My observation was totally called for in its own right, because I know for a fact that anti-IR discourse is instrumentalizing this issue to fabricate a non-existing link between the Islamic Republic's religious foundations, and the way imports of black fabric for chadors is hurting the domestic textile industry. A fictitious link that is but pure fallacy, hence why the record had to be straightened. Got it?


what ever ,last time i even post articles , and interviews that showed how as soon as they wanted to expand the capability to produce the fabric their attempt sabotaged , the taxes were lifted from import , nobody financed them and their tax remains constant all were done by officials and had nothing to do with private sector.



SalarHaqq said:


> Are you familiar with the notion of lobbying? Or with collusion between private interests and state authorities? You know, these ugly phenomena that are so ingrained into western capitalist systems.
> 
> In Iran, the garments aren't imported by those officials who lowered the tax. They're imported by the latters' private associates or acquaintances. Issue therefore still lies with private sector businessmen first and foremost. Yes, there are private companies in the tertiary sector (services including commerce) too, manufacturing isn't the only domain of activity where private investors operate.


as i recall the daughter of certain ministers , were importing somethings that looked like clothes from abroad. also is it important if the official themselves do the importing , the fact that they are tools of import mafia says alot , the fact that their boss dis nothing about their acts say a lot.


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

What a biblical size collapse. 

Shame Solemani ain’t alive. He would at least be transferring game changing weaponry to level the playing field. Who knows what the hell Ghani is doing right now.


----------



## sha ah

LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576393249379401728

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576393249379401728

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Foreign Globalist-liberals and their separatist puppets hijacked the internal demand for reforms. The protests need to be ended asap. First reform which is promised by Islamic republic is about the Gashte Ershad provocators.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> View attachment 884272


that , have you ever played cyberpunk-2077, thats her access port . the last thime she dived in the net somebody hacked her

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> A far cry from the Safavids who stomped both communities' balls back in during their reign. You need to listen to clergymen like Hojatoleslam Mahdi Daneshmand who expose the zoroastrian and sunni cults for what they are...and while the shirazis and yassir al-habib are horrible politically, their discourses on religious history are quite accurate. Even Ameer ol Momineen {A} has said to listen to what a person is saying, not who he is.



I agree that indefinitely softening the enforcement of laws is a slippery and hazardous slope which the Islamic Republic cannot engage on. With one nuance though: as long as the avenues exploited by the enemy in its cultural soft war against the Iranian people are open, this will make the task much harder for authorities. Moreover, the goal is to have people embrace Islam and Islamic governance on their own volition, therefore authorities cannot confine themselves to police action. The latter is necessary, but doesn't suffice on its own.

It is absolutely imperative to block the means through which the zio-American empire is bombarding Iranians in the propaganda, psy-ops and social engineering departments. Concretely, this means establishing a national internet service physically separate from the global internet, and implementing the ban on satellite dishes. I guess there'll be no way around this if the Islamic character of the political order is to be preserved.

About the Shirazi gang, I must differ. We shall never legitimize them. Not only are they directing vile attacks at the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution, not only is it very probable that they're being sponsored by the intelligence services of the UK regime (hence why we refer to them as British turbans) and other existential enemies of Iran, but their sunniphobia is not conforming to Islamic principles. We are enjoined by Islam to work towards Muslim unity, not to stoke fitna and divisions. Also reasons given to rule ordinary Sunni Moslems outside the fold of Islam are invalid, just like the fake narratives and lies about Shia Islam peddled by certain preachers.

Also and unlike a relatively common assumption (including a commentator like Omid Dana), the Shirazis, Hojjatie society (banned by Imam Khomeini (rezvanOllah Ta'ala o alayh) himself in the early 1980's) and similar deviant, qulat-like currents do not really stand for shari' legislation. They rather lean towards secular governance. Their religious fervor is confined to personal and communal practice, as well as to actions against other currents, which in some cases is justified (as with the Bahai sect, or with takfiris hiding behind a Sunni mask) but in other cases (like their all out sunniphobia) serves no purpose other than to stir uncalled for divisions within society.

In short, they are officially a counter-revolutionary movement and a security threat. As the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution, Vali ol-'Amre Moslemin nicely observed: those indulging in takfir against either Shia or Sunni Moslems, are neither Shia nor Sunni. This is not about Shia versus Sunni - a fallacious interpretation directly promoted by the CIA, Mossad, MI6 and the rest of the criminal lot. It's about Shias and Sunnis, brothers in Islam, joining hands against those who will resort to out of place takfirism. We can also remind a principle formulated by Dr. Abbasi: before physically attacking the enemy, identity and attack its strategy.

Generally speaking, takfir is a highly delicate matter and requires scholarly 'ijma to apply. Those going about it on their own and trespassing said 'ijma are potentially committing a heavy sin.

With regards to the Safavid era, the notion that Sunnis were subjected to repression on the basis of their denomination is not accurate. We have primary sources from this period, including debates between Shia 'olama. There was no policy of takfir against Sunni Moslems. And when it comes to some other aspects promoted by the Shirazis, these did not enjoy consensual support under the Safavids either.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> not only are they very probably backed by the intelligence services of the UK regime and other existential enemies of Iran, but their sunniphobia is not conforming to Islamic principles.


probably , do you even have 0.5% doubt on that they were previously in the service of her majesty the queen and right now already took an oath of allegiance to the his majesty the king.

he is the exact same definition of English Akhhond .


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> what ever ,last time i even post articles , and interviews that showed how as soon as they wanted to expand the capability to produce the fabric their attempt sabotaged , the taxes were lifted from import , nobody financed them and their tax remains constant all were done by officials and had nothing to do with private sector.



I don't support it at all. Yes, the black fabric for chadors must be produced in Iran. But it's not the state itself which is importing the merchandise.

Another thing I would like to point to, is simply that this has nothing to do with the dress code implemented under the Islamic Republic. It's not because hejab is mandatory in the public sphere, that millions are wasted on imports. This was true of the pre-Revolution as well, when hejab wasn't mandatory, and it's therefore unrelated to the dress code. Especially since those who opt for chador over headscarf, would still be wearing the same garment if hejab wasn't mandated by law.

And this is why it's necessary to insist on it:



aryobarzan said:


> *What a true patriot does: *
> Mahatma-Gandhi orders the boycott of foreign-made goods, especially British goods. Linked to this was his advocacy that _khadi_ *(homespun cloth) be worn by all Indians instead of British-made textiles. *Gandhi exhorted Indian men and women, rich or poor, to spend time each day spinning _khadi_ in support of the independence movement.[126] In addition to boycotting British products, Gandhi urged the people to boycott British
> View attachment 884144
> 
> 
> *What Iran's Mullah do:*
> Import $100 million dollars of black fabric a year made by our enemies and wear them with pride because you are true muslims!!..make sure it is "Black" because we do not make that color in Iran and we like to create employment for our enemies.
> 
> I wait to see when they finally decide to stop this madness...Stop this fu*king import
> 
> 
> 
> .



1) The black color wasn't introduced by the Islamic Republic. It used to be the norm in this social milieu prior to the Islamic Revolution already.

2) During Mohammad-Reza Pahlavi's secular, "non-mullah" rule Iran wasn't producing the black fabric either and used to rely on imports as well.

So there's no basis for linking this issue with the Islamic character of the present political order, nor with the clerical nature of Velayate Faqih. It's a problem which exists under secular, non-religious regimes as well. It must be tackled nonetheless, this I will agree with.



Hack-Hook said:


> as i recall the daughter of certain ministers , were importing somethings that looked like clothes from abroad. also is it important if the official themselves do the importing , the fact that they are tools of import mafia says alot , the fact that their boss dis nothing about their acts say a lot.



Yeah well, it's what I referred to as collusion between private interests and corrupt elements within the state administration. Privatizing everything will not end this sort of malpractice.



Hack-Hook said:


> probably , do you even have 0.5% doubt on that they were previously in the service of her majesty the queen and right now already took an oath of allegiance to the his majesty the king.
> 
> he is the exact same definition of English Akhhond .



No, I subjectively have zero doubts whatsoever about it. But since I lack documents to this effect, I have to formulate it the way I did.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> I agree that indefinitely softening the enforcement of laws is a slippery and hazardous slope which the Islamic Republic cannot engage on. With one nuance though: as long as the avenues exploited by the enemy in its cultural soft war against the Iranian people are open, this will make the task much harder for authorities. Moreover, the goal is to have people embrace Islam and Islamic governance on their own volition, therefore authorities cannot confine themselves to police action. The latter is necessary, but doesn't suffice on its own.
> 
> It is absolutely imperative to block the means through which the zio-American empire is bombarding Iranians in the propaganda, psy-ops and social engineering departments. Concretely, this means establishing a national internet service physically separate from the global internet, and implementing the ban on satellite dishes. I guess there'll be no way around this if the Islamic character of the political order is to be preserved.
> 
> About the Shirazi gang, I must differ. We shall never legitimize them. Not only are they directing vile attacks at the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution, not only is it very probable that they're being sponsored by the intelligence services of the UK regime (hence why we refer to them as British turbans) and other existential enemies of Iran, but their sunniphobia is not conforming to Islamic principles. We are enjoined by Islam to work towards Muslim unity, not to stoke fitna and divisions. Also reasons given to rule ordinary Sunni Moslems outside the fold of Islam are invalid, just like the fake narratives and lies about Shia Islam peddled by certain preachers.
> 
> Also and unlike a relatively common assumption (including a commentator like Omid Dana), the Shirazis, Hojjatie society (banned by Imam Khomeini (rezvanOllah Ta'ala o alayh) himself in the early 1980's) and similar deviant, qulat-like currents do not really stand for shari' legislation. They rather lean towards secular governance. Their religious fervor is confined to personal and communal practice, as well as to actions against other currents, which in some cases is justified (as with the Bahai sect, or with takfiris hiding behind a Sunni mask) but in other cases (like their all out sunniphobia) serves no purpose other than to stir uncalled for divisions within society.
> 
> In short, they are officially a counter-revolutionary movement and a security threat. As the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Revolution, Vali ol-'Amre Moslemin nicely observed: those indulging in takfir against either Shia or Sunni Moslems, are neither Shia nor Sunni. This is not about Shia versus Sunni - a fallacious interpretation directly promoted by the CIA, Mossad, MI6 and the rest of the criminal lot. It's about Shias and Sunnis, brothers in Islam, joining hands against those who will resort to out of place takfirism. We can also remind a principle formulated by Dr. Abbasi: before physically attacking the enemy, identity and attack its strategy.
> 
> Generally speaking, takfir is a highly delicate matter and requires scholarly 'ijma to apply. Those going about it on their own and trespassing said 'ijma are potentially committing a heavy sin.
> 
> With regards to the Safavid era, the notion that Sunnis were subjected to repression on the basis of their denomination is not accurate. We have primary sources from this period, including debates between Shia 'olama. There was no policy of takfir against Sunni Moslems. And when it comes to some other aspects promoted by the Shirazis, these did not enjoy consensual support under the Safavids either.


I will say this simply - if we can't voice the names of the killers of Ahlolbayt {A} and condemn their actions unreservedly, we are no Shia. And we cannot simply limit ourselves just to the killers of Emam Hoseyn {A} just because the other side is more or less forced to condemn them because of the barbarity at Karbala - Emam Aly {A} was Martyred by ebn moljem (LA) on the orders of muawiya (LA) and Hazrate Fatima {S} was killed with Her unborn child Mohsen {A} by omar ibn khattab (LA) who dropped the door on Her, leading to her Martyrdom and She departed this world deprived of Jannat ol Baqi by abu bakr ibn abu qahafa (LA) and omar (LA).

These are the truths our ulema must be free to declare from the pulpit without state pressure restraining them. I'm not saying they be allowed to swear with abusive words from the pulpit, merely that they be allowed to speak on these subjects truthfully and send La'nat as is deserved.

And as for sunnis being Muslims, I consider them to be Muslims only in terms of being reciters of Shahadah (incomplete at that). Their doctrine skates over much of the glory of Ahlolbayt {A} to the point they edit their own books of hadith to hide references Shia ulema draw from them to prove the Emami/Jafari fiqh. Such liars and thieves are no Muslims. Even a non-Muslim who doesn't even believe in the Prophet {S} might pick up the Quran and from a philosophical standpoint uncover knowledge that thus far escaped our own scholars - does that make him Muslim? No, of course not and neither does it for the sunnis.

I won't go into the detail of Safavid rule but Shah Ismail I's rule was outright brutal to sunnis and he spared no thought before unleashing the Qizilbash on them (he butchered uzbeks en masse and made a drinking goblet out of their khan's skull). Shah Abbas I and onwards became more mellow but even they would time to time lash out and massacre/displace sunnis for causing unrest.

Now as far as yasser al-habib goes, I'll be forthcoming - his politics are wrong and disruptive in my view. But his sermons are always on point and he cites his sources for the viewers and in light of that, I refuse to be a sheep and falsely condemn him on *religious* basis. Nor am I a fan of Shirazis who want to more or less move to a style of governance conceived in Mossadegh's era but if they recite Majles and back their claims with references, I'll definitely listen and acknowledge the truth.

To close, Iranians compromise WAY too much. Look at Anbar in iraq for example - the name itself is Persian and even after the "rashidun" period, the town remained a bastion of Iranian culture. Guess what? Iranians over time gave it all up instead of defending it stubbornly and forsook the culture, language and traditions of their forefathers, melting away into the shitpot of iraqi demographics and now Anbar is a hellhole full of murderous sunnis who use it as a base to launch terrorist attacks on Shia Shrines, whether of the Emams {A}, Emamzadehs or those of their Companions.

I refuse to give any more ground than we already traded away. Get your house in order, squash sunnism with debate, demographics and force and then swiftly move to repeat the process with karkasparasti/gabarism aka zoroastrianism. And for that, you need to shed this soft-hearted Iranian mentality of compromise that you've held for centuries (it very nearly ended my own family's heritage until I revitalized it).


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I will say this simply - if we can't voice the names of the killers of Ahlolbayt {A} and condemn their actions unreservedly, we are no Shia. And we cannot simply limit ourselves just to the killers of Emam Hoseyn {A} just because the other side is more or less forced to condemn them because of the barbarity at Karbala - Emam Aly {A} was Martyred by ebn moljem (LA) on the orders of muawiya (LA) and Hazrate Fatima {S} was killed with Her unborn child Mohsen {A} by omar ibn khattab (LA) who dropped the door on Her, leading to her Martyrdom and She departed this world deprived of Jannat ol Baqi by abu bakr ibn abu qahafa (LA) and omar (LA).
> 
> These are the truths our ulema must be free to declare from the pulpit without state pressure restraining them. I'm not saying they be allowed to swear with abusive words from the pulpit, merely that they be allowed to speak on these subjects truthfully and send La'nat as is deserved.



Nobody's preventing our ulema from condemning those actions. Profanity is another matter. So is la'nat when it comes to a token number of key figures dear to Sunni Moslems (such as Aisha). We can criticize and condemn without cursing. It takes nothing away from our beliefs, and helps reduce fitna at a time when the enemy is focusing fully on stoking sectarian divisions within the Islamic world.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> they edit their own books of hadith to hide references Shia ulema draw from them to prove the Emami/Jafari fiqh. Such liars and thieves are no Muslims. Even a non-Muslim who doesn't even believe in the Prophet {S} might pick up the Quran and from a philosophical standpoint uncover knowledge that thus far escaped our own scholars - does that make him Muslim? No, of course not and neither does it for the sunnis.



Sunnis are Moslems because they adhere to the principles reflected in the shahada, the unicity of God and Prophethood of Muhammad (sAws) as the Khatam ol-Anbiya, and also because they believe in the Holy Qur'an as the revelated Word of God.

This qualifies a person as Moslem. Being Moslem does not imply that one will necessarily follow the most ideal and most complete path. It is necessary, for the sake of the stability of the Islamic Ommat, to grant this much latitude and inclusiveness when it comes to defining the borders of the fold of Islam.

I'd strongly advise against takfir versus Sunni Moslems, as I do in regards to takfir versus Shia Moslems. Please read up on Islamic rulings regarding takfir and please do tobe.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I won't go into the detail of Safavid rule but Shah Ismail I's rule was outright brutal to sunnis and he spared no thought before unleashing the Qizilbash on them (he butchered uzbeks en masse and made a drinking goblet out of their khan's skull). Shah Abbas I and onwards became more mellow but even they would time to time lash out and massacre/displace sunnis for causing unrest.



Not because they were Sunnis. But due to political antagonisms with foreign and local adversaries. Those resettled for instance were Sorani speakers i.e. Kurds from the western frontier, who were transferred to the Bojnurd area in Khorasan, eastern Iran because the Ottomans were doing propaganda to recruit traitors from amongst them. They weren't resettled because of some general policy against Sunnis.

Claiming otherwise would be like contending that the Islamic Republic intervened in Syria and Iraq due to alleged adversity towards Sunni Islam, which is of course a complete fabrication promoted by the enemies of Iran and Islam.

Islamic Iran will continue supporting the Palestinian cause, as well as other legitimate struggles of Sunni Moslems like she did in Bosnia during the 1990's, no matter how hard the zio-American empire tries to create rifts between Islamic obediences.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Now as far as yasser al-habib goes, I'll be forthcoming - his politics are wrong and disruptive in my view. But his sermons are always on point and he cites his sources for the viewers and in light of that, I refuse to be a sheep and falsely condemn him on *religious* basis. Nor am I a fan of Shirazis who want to more or less move to a style of governance conceived in Mossadegh's era but if they recite Majles and back their claims with references, I'll definitely listen and acknowledge the truth.



Do you prefer adhering to a current which in all likelihood is backed by the MI6? When have Anglo-Saxon imperialist regimes ever been sponsoring religiously sound movements in the Islamic world? From their promotion of Taymyism in the Arabic Peninsula to Babism / Bahaism in Iran and the Ahmadiya in the Indian subcontinent (with their links to globalism and zionism), to what Imam Khomeini (r) termed as American Islam; the Shirazi sect is no exception.

You can find in Iranian media a plethora of religious arguments which correctly debunk Yaser al-Habib's problematic narratives. On various points, the Shirazis are erring on the religious front.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> To close, Iranians compromise WAY too much. Look at Anbar in iraq for example - the name itself is Persian and even after the "rashidun" period, the town remained a bastion of Iranian culture. Guess what? Iranians over time gave it all up instead of defending it stubbornly and forsook the culture, language and traditions of their forefathers, melting away into the shitpot of iraqi demographics



This is not false, but it took place quite some time ago.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> and now Anbar is a hellhole full of murderous sunnis who use it as a base to launch terrorist attacks on Shia Shrines, whether of the Emams {A}, Emamzadehs or those of their Companions.



Murderous takfiris, not Sunnis. Those takfiris aren't Sunnis. They merely use the mask of Sunni Islam in order to cause fitna among Moslems, with direct and indirect support from the zio-American imperialist enemy.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I refuse to give any more ground than we already traded away. Get your house in order, squash sunnism with debate, demographics and force and then swiftly move to repeat the process with karkasparasti/gabarism aka zoroastrianism. And for that, you need to shed this soft-hearted Iranian mentality of compromise that you've held for centuries (it very nearly ended my own family's heritage until I revitalized it).



Takfirism needs to be squashed, not Sunnism.

The demographic issue is real, however it's not about putting down Sunni Moslems either, but simply about preserving the religious identity and character of Iran. To this effect, there's only one solution: the government must absolutely implement policies designed to increase the fertility rate, including all sorts of incentives to families with two and more children.

There's more at stake here than the denominational composition of Iran's demography, demographic slump is also a major additional threat to the economy, to innovation and to Iran's technological and scientific standing, and also to "ethno"-national and civilizational continuity because once a certain threshold is passed, lasting denatality can only be neutralized through mass immigration.

As for Zoroastrianism, it has almost ceased existing as a live religion practiced by any numerically significant community, and is more often taking the shape of an identitarian and cultural marker, mostly among Iranians of secular nationalist persuasions. Here efforts must concentrate on the cultural and political levels.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Nobody's preventing our ulema from condemning those actions. Profanity is another matter. So is la'nat when it comes to certain key figures dear to Sunni Moslems (such as Aisha). We can criticize and condemn without cursing. It takes nothing away from our beliefs, and helps reduce fitna at a time when the enemy is focusing fully on stoking sectarian divisions within the Islamic world.


I said La'nat, not cursing. And Allah [SWT] doesn't care who the sunnis consider dear whether it be abu bakr (LA), umar (LA), usman (LA), ayesha (LA) (she instigated arrows being shot at the funeral of Emam Hasan Mojtaba {A} by the way, before you begin to enthusiastically defend her), muawiya (LA), khalid ibn walid (LA)...the list goes on.

And our ulema mention their sources in lectures when they speak on such events...if the sunnis don't like it, too bad. They have the option of tuning it out and not accessing such material in the first place.



SalarHaqq said:


> Sunnis are Moslems because they adhere to the principles reflected in the shahada, the unicity of God and Prophethood of Muhammad (sAws) as the Khatam ol-Anbiya, and also because they believe in the Holy Qur'an as the revelated Word of God.
> 
> This qualifies a person as Moslem. Being Moslem does not imply that one will necessarily follow the most ideal and most complete path. It is necessary, for the sake of the stability of the Islamic Ommat, to grant this much latitude and inclusiveness when it comes to defining the borders of the fold of Islam.
> 
> I'd strongly advise against takfir versus Sunni Moslems, as I do in regards to takfir versus Shia Moslems. Please read up on Islamic rulings regarding takfir and please do tobe.


I already said that I consider them reciters of Kalima. That qualifies them to make meat they slaughter halal, food they cook halal and a handful of other things.

The only ones who are Muslim are the ones who believe in the Oneness of Allah, the Prophethood of our Master Mohammad e Mostafa {S} and the Infallibility and Succession of His Holy Progeny {A} (as indeed is Quranic). Sunnis fail on all counts and thus I refuse to regard them as Muslims in the true sense of the word.



SalarHaqq said:


> Not because they were Sunnis. But due to political antagonisms with foreign and local adversaries.
> 
> Claiming otherwise would be like contending that the Islamic Republic intervened in Syria and Iraq due to alleged adversity towards Sunni Islam, which is of course a complete fabrication promoted by the enemies of Iran and Islam.
> 
> Islamic Iran will continue supporting the Palestinian cause, as well as other legitimate struggles of Sunni Moslems like she did in Bosnia during the 1990's, no matter how hard the zio-American empire tries to create rifts between Islamic obediences.


By all means, I will gladly respond to Bosnian request for aid in any way possible if they plead in the name of our Prophet {S} and also on humanitarian grounds. I will also happily cheer Palestinian insurgency against isnotreal and demand the loudest for them to be armed adequately to win their engagements. That is separate from my religious convictions and beliefs.



SalarHaqq said:


> Do you prefer adhering to a current which in all likelihood is backed by the MI6? When have Anglo-Saxon imperialist regimes ever been sponsoring religiously sound movements in the Islamic world? From their promotion of Taymyism in the Arabic Peninsula to Babism / Bahaism in Iran and the Ahmadiya in the Indian subcontinent (with their links to globalism and zionism), to what Imam Khomeini (r) termed as American Islam; the Shirazi sect is no exception.
> 
> You can find in Iranian media a plethora of religious arguments which correctly debunk Yaser al-Habib's problematic narratives. On various points, the Shirazis are erring on the religious front.


You're going off at a tangent. I've always strongly been against all London has ever done with regards to Iran in the religious, cultural and political sphere and will remain so until our Qaem {ATFS AS HJ} returns to bring them to justice.

And of course, yasser al-habib can indeed quote zaef traditions (whether as an honest mistake or maliciously). There it comes down to debate to determine the correctness of the quoted hadith and for that, both sides need to come down several pegs and sit in a neutral atmosphere to establish what is Haq and what is ba'til. If the other side is erring religiously, then it's *our right* to correct them and *vice versa.*



SalarHaqq said:


> This is not false, but it took place quite some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Murderous takfiris, not Sunnis. Those takfiris aren't Sunnis. They merely use the mask of Sunni Islam in order to cause fitna among Moslems, with direct and indirect support from the zio-American imperialist enemy.


The trend is continuing even today, Salar, be it among religious Iranian Shias or the other camp. Have you ever heard the kind of music they're making nowadays? It's a disgrace and it's happening on home soil, not even some distant land where some distant Iranian group is losing it's identity.

And no, it's sunnis alright. Sunnis were doing it LONG before america or isnotreal existed...our Five Martyr Ulema were murdered by sunni rules and qazis.




__





Five Martyrs of Shia Islam - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Ottomans would kill one or more of a group going to Karbala as a morbid form of toll tax, even if it was just a mother and her infant. This is all the work of sunnis and takfirism is sunnism unleashed. Don't delude me or yourself with these falsehoods, please and certainly not the Iranian people.



SalarHaqq said:


> Takfirism needs to be squashed, not Sunnism.
> 
> The demographic issue is real, however it's not about putting down Sunni Moslems either, but simply about preserving the religious identity and character of Iran. To this effect, there's only one solution: the government must absolutely implement policies designed to increase the fertility rate, including all sorts of incentives to families with two and more children.
> 
> There's more at stake here than the denominational composition of Iran's demography, demographic slump is also a major additional threat to the economy, to innovation and to Iran's technological and scientific standing, and also to "ethno"-national and civilizational continuity because once a certain threshold is passed, lasting denatality can only be neutralized through mass immigration.
> 
> As for Zoroastrianism, it has almost ceased existing as a live religion practiced by any numerically significant community, and is more often taking the shape of an identitarian and cultural marker, mostly among Iranians of secular nationalist persuasions. Here efforts must concentrate on the cultural and political levels.


Sunnism needs to be trampled underfoot and exterminated in a deluge of ink and blood, at least in Iran and Greater Iran afterwards. Get the demographics of core Iranic groups up, make sure they're raised in the Shia madhab and do it by whatever means necessary.

And what remains of the rotting corpse of zoroastrianism, feed it to the vultures (as is their own tradition) and turn the page on that chapter of history forever. Case closed.


----------



## Messerschmitt

It seems like we have Shia ISIS here on this forum.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 884266
> 
> 
> What a biblical size collapse.
> 
> Shame Solemani ain’t alive. He would at least be transferring game changing weaponry to level the playing field. Who knows what the hell Ghani is doing right now.


No one can save them. Their doctrine itself is flawed and their armour two or three generations out of date.

Besides, why root for them to begin with? I want both sides to bash one another's heads in.


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

shadihassan28 said:


> shervin hajipour song not going to lie made me teary af





Seems he was arrested :

Popular Protest Singer Shervin Hajipour Arrested​
SEPTEMBER 30, 2022


Shervin Hajipour, an Iranian singer and the singer of the popular protest song "For..." has been arrested by security forces.

The video of the song "For..." was seen more than 34 million times in less than two days on Hajipour’s Instagram page.

But an hour before Hajipour’s arrest, the video was deleted, apparently after Iranian cyber police contacted him and forced him to delete the post. Relatives of the singer say that he was invited for a short interview with the police but was then arrested.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575246090621911041

Hajipour had previously written about the song that "The poem of this song was written by you, to relieve your pain."

"For..." refers to countless social media posts by Iranians that, after the death of Mahsa Amini and the beginning of nationwide protests, referred to ongoing social and political developments and uncertainty in Iran over the past several decades.










Popular Protest Singer Shervin Hajipour Arrested


Shervin Hajipour, an Iranian singer and the singer of the popular protest song "For..." has been arrested by security forces.The video ...




iranwire.com
















~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

sammuel said:


> Seems he was arrested :
> 
> Popular Protest Singer Shervin Hajipour Arrested​
> SEPTEMBER 30, 2022
> 
> 
> Shervin Hajipour, an Iranian singer and the singer of the popular protest song "For..." has been arrested by security forces.
> 
> The video of the song "For..." was seen more than 34 million times in less than two days on Hajipour’s Instagram page.
> 
> But an hour before Hajipour’s arrest, the video was deleted, apparently after Iranian cyber police contacted him and forced him to delete the post. Relatives of the singer say that he was invited for a short interview with the police but was then arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575246090621911041
> 
> Hajipour had previously written about the song that "The poem of this song was written by you, to relieve your pain."
> 
> "For..." refers to countless social media posts by Iranians that, after the death of Mahsa Amini and the beginning of nationwide protests, referred to ongoing social and political developments and uncertainty in Iran over the past several decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popular Protest Singer Shervin Hajipour Arrested
> 
> 
> Shervin Hajipour, an Iranian singer and the singer of the popular protest song "For..." has been arrested by security forces.The video ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranwire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~


Do not concern yourself with Iranian internal affairs...*The issue belongs to Iranians only* and none of your business...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

aryobarzan said:


> Do not concern yourself with Iranian internal affairs...*The issue belongs to Iranians only* and none of your business...


Seconded. Notice how this kike scumbag had a long back and forth with Salar here while I was banned?? He did it precisely because he knew that as a jew, his presence would derail the flow of conversation and utilized it to his full benefit.


----------



## jauk

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Seconded. Notice how this kike scumbag had a long back and forth with Salar here while I was banned?? He did it precisely because he knew that as a jew, his presence would derail the flow of conversation and utilized it to his full benefit.


Please don't call people names and degrade them. Good Iranians don't that. Since you're not Iranian either, you may want to take note.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

jauk said:


> Please don't call people names and degrade them. Good Iranians don't that. Since you're not Iranian either, you may want to take note.


Seems like SL has given his decision on the Hijab..no change..issue is fundamental to Islamic system ..they may relax the enforcement of it..will have to see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> Seems like SL has given his decision on the Hijab..no change..issue is fundamental to Islamic system ..they may relax the enforcement of it..will have to see


Yeah, it hasn't been strictly enforced for a while. It's turning into a blue law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

jauk said:


> Please don't call people names and degrade them.


I'll do as I please, thank you very much.


jauk said:


> Since you're not Iranian either, you may want to take note.


You're not the judge of that, you may want to take note.


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I said La'nat, not cursing. And Allah [SWT] doesn't care who the sunnis consider dear whether it be abu bakr (LA), umar (LA), usman (LA), ayesha (LA) (she instigated arrows being shot at the funeral of Emam Hasan Mojtaba {A} by the way, before you begin to enthusiastically defend her), muawiya (LA), khalid ibn walid (LA)...the list goes on.



How do you translate _la'nat kardan_? The English word for it is indeed to curse.



> by the way, before you begin to enthusiastically defend her),



Why attribute (potential) intentions to me which do not actually reflect what I wrote, and are therefore akin to misrepresenting my standpoint? I won't defend not whitewash any of such actions and never did, but neither will I resort to foul language nor to _la'nat_ in order to bring across my view. Etiquette is of import in a context like this.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> And our ulema mention their sources in lectures when they speak on such events...if the sunnis don't like it, too bad. They have the option of tuning it out and not accessing such material in the first place.



Yes, but we don't need _qulat_-type clerics on MI6 payroll to teach us about these things. Our trusted ulema in Islamic Iran and beyond are doing a great job at it.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I already said that I consider them reciters of Kalima. That qualifies them to make meat they slaughter halal, food they cook halal and a handful of other things.
> 
> The only ones who are Muslim are the ones who believe in the Oneness of Allah, the Prophethood of our Master Mohammad e Mostafa {S} and the Infallibility and Succession of His Holy Progeny {A} (as indeed is Quranic). Sunnis fail on all counts and thus I refuse to regard them as Muslims in the true sense of the word.



Shia aren't the only ones who qualify as Moslems since Sunnis aren't failing on their beliefs in the Oneness of God and the prophethood of Hazrate Muhammad (s.). Those denying this are simply mirroring anti-Shia takfiri rhetoric from certain well known quarters.

I did my duty in sharing with a fellow Shia Moslem what I'm convinced is Haqq, and I'm basing myself on nothing but Islamic rulings about takfir. Again, I'd invite you to consider these: takfir outside scholarly _ijma'_ is illegitimate and will more often than not constitute a heavy sin. From here on, it shall be left to you to give it some thought.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You're going off at a tangent. I've always strongly been against all London has ever done with regards to Iran in the religious, cultural and political sphere and will remain so until our Qaem {ATFS AS HJ} returns to bring them to justice.
> 
> And of course, yasser al-habib can indeed quote zaef traditions (whether as an honest mistake or maliciously). There it comes down to debate to determine the correctness of the quoted hadith and for that, both sides need to come down several pegs and sit in a neutral atmosphere to establish what is Haq and what is ba'til. If the other side is erring religiously, then it's *our right* to correct them and *vice versa. *



Then this ought to raise your circumspection as far as London-based preachers like Yaser al-Habib are concerned, with their disproportionate number of satellite channels and their links to the exiled anti-IR opposition (including monarchists). To everything there's a reason, and al-Habib's problematic narratives are not unrelated to it.

Narratives which have been answered thoroughly by Shia scholars. Skeptics would gain in studying these replies.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> The trend is continuing even today, Salar, be it among religious Iranian Shias or the other camp. Have you ever heard the kind of music they're making nowadays? It's a disgrace and it's happening on home soil, not even some distant land where some distant Iranian group is losing it's identity.



I was referring specifically to the Anbar province of Iraq. When it comes to preserving Iranian culture, I have often stressed the importance of such an endeavour, and identified the threats it faces.

On a side-note, these sorts of considerations would be untypical of the Shirazi clan, since Iranian civilization doesn't seem to rank highly among their concerns.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> And no, it's sunnis alright. Sunnis were doing it LONG before america or israel existed...our Five Martyr Ulema were murdered by sunni rules and qazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five Martyrs of Shia Islam - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



One can find just about every sort of occurrence in history, including numerous instances of peaceful cohabitation and cooperation between Shia and Sunni.

Moreover, there's no question that in present times the main driving force behind shiaphobia has not consisted of orthodox Sunni Moslems but of adherents to the salafist and wahhabi creeds, to a lesser extent certain deobandi currents (with whom entente has been easier to reach though, case in point the working relationship established by Islamic Iran and the Afghan Taleban).

This is while institutions such as Egypt's Al-Azhar, grand ulema such as Allame Tabatabai, revolutionary thinkers such as shahid Motahhari and mojaheds like Navvab Safavi have endowed us with a legacy of Islamic unity, which we shall uphold and build upon.

Even if the record had consisted exclusively of uninterrupted conflict - which it clearly doesn't, we are duty-bound by Islamic rules to work towards appeased ties between denominations and not to dwell on nor to perpetuate revolved incidents. Another reason is because this would directly feed the strategic goals of our existential enemies.

And here I'm talking about those enemies who're sitting at the top the pyramid, those who're pulling the strings of assorted anti-Shia takfiri groups and whose power, wealth and influence actually surpasses anything said takfiris could ever dream of. In short, shiaphobes would be nothing without the zio-American empire which is consistently empowering them.

This being part of the empire's strategy, practical political imperatives much like religious duty call for an inclusive approach towards our Sunni brothers in Islam.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Ottomans would kill one or more of a group going to Karbala as a morbid form of toll tax, even if it was just a mother and her infant. This is all the work of sunnis and takfirism is sunnism unleashed. Don't delude me or yourself with these falsehoods, please and certainly not the Iranian people.



I trust our Leadership and our _maraje'_ to distinguish correctly between fact and falsehood. Like I said, I definitely don't need and won't listen to MI6-sponsored 'British turbans' when it comes to understanding the history of Shia-Sunni relations. Neither do the Iranian people.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Sunnism needs to be trampled underfoot and exterminated in a deluge of ink and blood, at least in Iran and Greater Iran afterwards. Get the demographics of core Iranic groups up, make sure they're raised in the Shia madhab and do it by whatever means necessary.





BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> And what remains of the rotting corpse of zoroastrianism, feed it to the vultures (as is their own tradition) and turn the page on that chapter of history forever. Case closed.



Sorry to say, but Mossad and CIA handbooks on what narratives to promote in order to ignite civil war in Islamic Iran, will hardly be featuring much different content than the above. Try reflecting upon the potential impact of what you're going to write. We will all be held to account either way.


----------



## jauk

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I'll do as I please, thank you very much.
> 
> You're not the judge of that, you may want to take note.


As a reminder to everyone this person is _persona non grata:_


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Seems like SL has given his decision on the Hijab..no change..issue is fundamental to Islamic system ..they may relax the enforcement of it..will have to see





jauk said:


> Yeah, it hasn't been strictly enforced for a while. It's turning into a blue law.


Its clear that Iran won't come out and say no , there is no need for hijab . what will happen is they enforce the law less strictly ,until later one come and try to enforce it again .they become more strict but not as much as before . its what always happened in last 45 years .look at splash people with Acid of Roohani at the birth of Islamic republic to the situation right now you see its descending and ascending but overall movement is toward descending


----------



## shadihassan28

aryobarzan said:


> Do not concern yourself with Iranian internal affairs...*The issue belongs to Iranians only* and none of your business...


I’m only going to chime in once,because tbh I’m tired of all the back and forth with me included,but are you going to tell me people on this site who saw the protests In Bahrain didn’t chime their 2 cents when those protesters we’re getting killed, vast majority were Shia,when the Arab spring were going forth you didn’t cheer hoping all these countries would fall., me included I was hoping for the people to actually take back their countries from fake kings and dictators. Not going to comment after this my 2 cents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> How do you translate _la'nat kardan_? The English word for it is indeed to curse.
> 
> 
> 
> Why attribute (potential) intentions to me which do not actually reflect what I wrote, and are therefore akin to misrepresenting my standpoint? I won't defend not whitewash any of such actions and never did, but neither will I resort to foul language nor to _la'nat_ in order to bring across my view. Etiquette is of import in a context like this.


La'nat in Islamic terminology is to appeal to Allah [SWT] to remove the blessings from the wrongdoer and visit punishment upon them. And la'nat comes under tabarra, which is part of Furooh-e-Deen.

Emam Sadegh {A} was visited by a Companion of His who said, "So and so is a person proclaiming his love for Ahlolbayt {A}." The Emam {A} responded he was a liar for he refused to condemn Their enemies. Those who keep silent in such matters are also wrongdoers and in Surah al-Kahf, the punishment is proscribed that they'll have boiling water that burns their flesh tossed in their faces in Hell.

It is our duty to send La'nat on the enemies of Ahlolbayt {A} failing which we have strayed from the Path of Allah [SWT].



SalarHaqq said:


> Yes, but we don't need _qulat_-type clerics on MI6 payroll to teach us about these things. Our trusted ulema in Islamic Iran and beyond are doing a great job at it.


Sorry to say but no, they aren't. I've seen tarawih events in Mashad which is one of our holiest cities. Emam Aly {A} hated that bi'dah practice so much He sent Emam Hasan {A} with a dagger to break up the proceedings during His reign. I've seen sunni speakers invited to Islamic Centers run by Iran abroad and they had the gall to praise aisha (LA) from the pulpit and no one cut off their mic and pulled them down.

That the woman who ordered arrows rained on the funeral of our Emam {A} was allowed to be praised unchallenged in our mosque is a shame. Plus take the case of that bastard khaled meshal (former hamas secretary general) - the pedar sag actually walked into a Shia masjid with his shoes on when visiting Iran in ahmadinejad's time and instead of castrating him, pulling off his limbs and torturing his to a mess before beheading him, the Iranian government covered this up.

I support the Revolution 80% of the way but the 20% problems I have are ones like these I mentioned.



SalarHaqq said:


> Shia aren't the only ones who qualify as Moslems since Sunnis aren't failing on their beliefs in the Oneness of God and the prophethood of Hazrate Muhammad (s.). Those denying this are simply mirroring anti-Shia takfiri rhetoric from certain well known quarters.
> 
> I did my duty in sharing with a fellow Shia Moslem what I'm convinced is Haqq, and I'm basing myself on nothing but Islamic rulings about takfir. Again, I'd invite you to consider these: takfir outside scholarly _ijma'_ is illegitimate and will more often than not constitute a heavy sin. From here on, it shall be left to you to give it some thought.


Sorry, those who believe Allah [SWT] has the appearance of a beardless boy sitting on a throne with his flesh hanging off from either side and sticks his feet into hell to satisfy it's demands are no Muslims. And that's not even going into their views of the Prophet {S}, the Ahlolbayt {A}, the Quran and more.

I'd advise you to read their sahih al-bukhari (the 1960s edition - once Shia ulema began pointing out the problematic narrations in it, their subsequent editions were heavily revised and they even removed many legitimate hadith regarding Ahlolbayt {A} from it.



SalarHaqq said:


> I was referring specifically to the Anbar province of Iraq. When it comes to preserving Iranian culture, I have often stressed the importance of such an endeavour, and identified the threats it faces.
> 
> On a side-note, these sorts of considerations would be untypical of the Shirazi clan, since Iranian civilization doesn't seem to rank highly among their concerns.


I'm no adherent of the Shirazis, Salar jan. I merely say that when they say something right, it is right and nothing can make it wrong and the same goes from the Velayat-e-Faqih camp.

Religion aside, Iranian demographics, culture and history are something I want preserved until the Qaem {ATFS AS HJ} Returns and until Hazrate Asrafeel (A) blows the trumpet to herald Qiyamat.



SalarHaqq said:


> One can find just about every sort of occurrence in history, including numerous instances of peaceful cohabitation and cooperation between Shia and Sunni.
> 
> Moreover, there's no question that in present times the main driving force behind shiaphobia has not consisted of orthodox Sunni Moslems but of adherents to the salafist and wahhabi creeds, to a lesser extent certain deobandi currents (with whom entente has been easier to reach though, case in point the working relationship established by Islamic Iran and the Afghan Taleban).
> 
> This is while institutions such as Egypt's Al-Azhar, grand ulema such as Allame Tabatabai, revolutionary thinkers such as shahid Motahhari and mojaheds like Navvab Safavi have endowed us with a legacy of Islamic unity, which we shall uphold and build upon.
> 
> Even if the record had consisted exclusively of uninterrupted conflict - which it clearly doesn't, we are duty-bound by Islamic rules to work towards appeased ties between denominations and not to dwell on nor to perpetuate revolved incidents. Another reason is because this would directly feed the strategic goals of our existential enemies.
> 
> And here I'm talking about those enemies who're sitting at the top the pyramid, those who're pulling the strings of assorted anti-Shia takfiri groups and whose power, wealth and influence actually surpasses anything said takfiris could ever dream of. In short, shiaphobes would be nothing without the zio-American empire which is consistently empowering them.
> 
> This being part of the empire's strategy, practical political imperatives much like religious duty call for an inclusive approach towards our Sunni brothers in Islam.


No, you will *NOT* find instances of Shia ulema or rulers concocting conspiracies to have sunni priests entrapped, put through fraudulent court proceedings and killed in ways like the Five Martyrs. We haven't gone around entombing people in walls or burning their books (quite the opposite, we studied them) and debated their ulema (sunnis end up killing ours because they can't stand us speaking our viewpoint and them having no answer to it).

While you're at it, al-Azhar isn't that place's name. The mosque was called al-Zahra {A} and was stolen from Shia by the sunnis who are occupying it. Yes, it's a Fatimid era mosque, go figure. Oh and by the way, we're not obligated to "appease ties" but to keep the peace while upholding the truth. And those existential enemies you speak of are largely sunnis - turks, arabs, pakistanis, central asians and even north caucasians all are overwhelmingly sunnis and most of them speak ill of the Shia creed and Iranians (particularly turks who aren't salafists - even during their secularist era where they hated Islam, they persecuted Alevis on their inborn sunni biases; Kurds do the same while larping as gabars/atheists but will still call you a "Son of Mu'tah" which I don't mind since it's halal but you see the thought process).

There is no brotherhood between Haq and ba'til and thus Shia and sunni can never cooperate on religious matters. Political issues are workable, so are cultural ones but that's as far as it goes.



SalarHaqq said:


> I trust our Leadership and our _maraje'_ to distinguish correctly between fact and falsehood. Like I said, I definitely don't need and won't listen to MI6-sponsored 'British turbans' when it comes to understanding the history of Shia-Sunni relations. Neither do the Iranian people.


I don't seeing their complete inaction with regards to sketching portraits of the Masoomeen {A} (completely haram) and those dramas where they enact the Tragedy of Karbala (Astaghfir-Allah, they even get someone to portray Emam Hoseyn {A} in caricature). What can I say when no marja in Iran ever issues an edict against such blasphemous things, let alone confront that sunni infidel rubbish encroaching into Islam?



SalarHaqq said:


> Sorry to say, but Mossad and CIA handbooks on what narratives to promote in order to ignite civil war in Islamic Iran, will hardly be featuring much different content than the above. Try reflecting upon the potential impact of what you're going to write. We will all be held to account either way.


It won't come to civil war if you decode the strategy of the average karkasparast/sunni/kurd/arab/turanist in Iran. There are different ways to deal with them - look into the practices of the Stasi, for example. Zersetzung should be used by isolating leaders and tormenting them until they go insane or commit suicide.

Recently, there was a thread about the recent riots on 4Chan too. You know what one guy said there? "These guys white knighting for the roasties rioting in the street are simps. The Iranian police should shoot all of the females and the simps will run back home."

It struck me then - even a 4Chan poster has the right idea on how to deal with Iranian internal politics. Meanwhile, the nezam is in limbo, refusing to either crush these regular protests of every 2 years with tiananmen square style force and yet also unwilling to liberalize (they shouldn't, of course). If they want to remain an Islamic Republic and not become a gabar republic, then force needs to be used. Break skulls first and then pour sense in through the cracks with words, I say.

Iranian youth are lost and frankly morally bankrupt. Look inside the average middle class Iranian home. A man with daughters spoils them sick while he beats up his sons like dogs to assuage his sense of manhood like a beta male. I myself chewed out many spoiled Iranian bitches and they always screamed, "HOW CAN THIS MAN SPEAK TO ME IN THIS WAY WHEN EVEN MY BABA DIDN'T?!"

I'm not like your average Iranian dokhtar's cuckold baba who kisses her arse. Why are you putting women on pedestals they don't belong, brother? Our Prophet {s} Himself said that a beautiful woman in an evil environment is like a flower sprouting in mud (or a rubbish dump). Giving in to Eve's nagging got Adam cast out of Heaven, after all.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Iranian fishermen ride atop a whale shark

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/ucdrfr

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

These protests are just embarrassing. It’s now just high schoolers and college students.

Soon babies and toddlers will take to the streets.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> These protests are just embarrassing. It’s now just high schoolers and college students.
> 
> Soon babies and toddlers will take to the streets.


tbh, didn't expect this much vulgarity from Iranian youth. Figured they were raised differently they my classmates.



TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 884266
> 
> 
> What a biblical size collapse.
> 
> Shame Solemani ain’t alive. He would at least be transferring game changing weaponry to level the playing field. Who knows what the hell Ghani is doing right now.


Russia really needs some help to blunt these spearheads, until they can get their mobilized men ready to prop up the front lines and reserves. No word on Iranian UCAVs, either they are being used in fully recon mode or they haven't been deployed yet in numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Russia really needs some help to blunt these spearheads, until they can get their mobilized men ready to prop up the front lines and reserves. No word on Iranian UCAVs, either they are being used in fully recon mode or they haven't been deployed yet in numbers.



I said this long ago. Russia will be checkmated by NATO.

Everyone laughed at me.

Putin has no recourse. If he uses tactical nukes, US will go open season (conventionally) on all Russian battlefield assets.

At that point Putin will have to decide between WW3 (conventional or not).

Game Theory shows he will have no good options. If he doesn’t do something game changing his forces will slowly wither away. He lacks shock troops. Protests are starting in Chechneya and Dragestan .

Lastly there is negotiations, which at this point would be tantamount to capitulation. I don’t see Ukraine letting Russia keep any land not even Crimea. They are emboldened by this war and now have a battle hardened force much like SAA.


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> I said this long ago. Russia will be checkmated by NATO.
> 
> Everyone laughed at me.
> 
> Putin has no recourse. If he uses tactical nukes, US will go open season (conventionally) on all Russian battlefield assets.
> 
> At that point Putin will have to decide between WW3 (conventional or not).
> 
> Game Theory shows he will have no good options. If he doesn’t do something game changing his forces will slowly wither away. He lacks shock troops. Protests are starting in Chechneya and Dragestan .
> 
> Lastly there is negotiations, which at this point would be tantamount to capitulation. I don’t see Ukraine letting Russia keep any land not even Crimea. They are emboldened by this war and now have a battle hardened force much like SAA.


His only option is to commit further, as in partial mobilization, with the expectation that even more than 300,000+ should be ready to be trained, and increase this number further. He can do partial mobilization to get the numbers he needs, but here in is the supply issues that now has to be dealt with, when having such a large force. Considering he has virtually no material support, he will also have to convert his economy to prepare for a war economy to produce all the equipment they need, and get ready to fight like how we did. Frankly he needs about 1mil+ men right now to win this war. He seems to be easing into it over time. Either this, or prepare to lose.

Whether Russian people will tolerate such decisions remains to be seen. I have to say, I don't expect the average Russian person, to be as motivated as how our soldiers were, when they were ecstatic following the revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Stryker1982 said:


> Whether Russian people will tolerate such decisions remains to be seen. I have to say, I don't expect the average Russian person, to be as motivated as how our soldiers were, when they were ecstatic following the revolution.



It would be like Iran mobilizing 1M+ soldiers to invade Afghanistan.

Would the public support that? No of course not. They will say what does Afghanistan have to do with us (wether right or wrong is irrelevant). They will say who cares if Taliban are Facist.

The issue is countries like USA have a contract force who will fight no matter what wether popular or unpopular. What helps the USA is there wars are low casualty affairs and easy to “blend” in the background noise of day to day life. But even then we saw how unpopular Iraq war became.

So Russia cannot mobilize 1M soldiers because this isn’t 1942 anymore. Like many within Iranian population, most Russians rather be kissing American a** rather than fighting it. Defending your country isn’t a thing anymore, all your average citizen cares about is himself.

It should be a wake up call for Iranian military leaders about how much domestic support they will have in a shootout with the US/Israel.


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> La'nat in Islamic terminology is to appeal to Allah [SWT] to remove the blessings from the wrongdoer and visit punishment upon them. And la'nat comes under tabarra, which is part of Furooh-e-Deen.
> 
> Emam Sadegh {A} was visited by a Companion of His who said, "So and so is a person proclaiming his love for Ahlolbayt {A}." The Emam {A} responded he was a liar for he refused to condemn Their enemies. Those who keep silent in such matters are also wrongdoers and in Surah al-Kahf, the punishment is proscribed that they'll have boiling water that burns their flesh tossed in their faces in Hell.
> 
> It is our duty to send La'nat on the enemies of Ahlolbayt {A} failing which we have strayed from the Path of Allah [SWT].



The English word for this would be 'to curse'. The Supreme Leader issued a fatwa against cursing certain key figures revered by Sunni Moslems, which doesn't preclude denouncing their wrongdoings. I'd advise against accusing the Leader and the great majority of _maraje'_ of having strayed from the path of God. Something that would amount to a break with Shia tradition. The _marjai'at_ is a red line.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Sorry to say but no, they aren't. I've seen tarawih events in Mashad which is one of our holiest cities. Emam Aly {A} hated that bi'dah practice so much He sent Emam Hasan {A} with a dagger to break up the proceedings during His reign. I've seen sunni speakers invited to Islamic Centers run by Iran abroad and they had the gall to praise aisha (LA) from the pulpit and no one cut off their mic and pulled them down.



From the same pulpits of those Islamic Centers sponsored by the Islamic Republic, other ulema routinely explain the Shia view. Again, defusing zionist-hatched plots, displaying _akhlaq_ and fulfilling Islamic duties of reaching out to Moslems of other denominations does not equal compromising on or diluting one's beliefs. There's a clear line between these two sets of attitudes.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> That the woman who ordered arrows rained on the funeral of our Emam {A} was allowed to be praised unchallenged in our mosque is a shame. Plus take the case of that bastard khaled meshal (former hamas secretary general) - the pedar sag actually walked into a Shia masjid with his shoes on when visiting Iran in ahmadinejad's time and instead of castrating him, pulling off his limbs and torturing his to a mess before beheading him, the Iranian government covered this up.
> 
> I support the Revolution 80% of the way but the 20% problems I have are ones like these I mentioned.



Well, now you transitioned rather rapidly from validating Iran's support for the Palestinian Resistance, to insulting one of its leaders and advocating to 'torture him to death'... I cannot see the consistency here, nor could I frankly conceive of a way to spin sense into this type of a contradiction.

Let's face it, the discourse promoted by the Shirazis serves as an asset to the zionist enemy in that it will inevitably end up taking aim at Iran's principled assistance to the Palestinian cause, be it in an indirect manner. From past observation, I can say that one of their infiltration tactics in our midst consists in proclaiming, "I support the Islamic Revolution politically, but on the religious level I think Yaser al-Habib is a better defender of the Shia" (when of course they oppose the Islamic Revolution from the ground up). What this is ultimately bound to result in, however, ough to be obvious.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Sorry, those who believe Allah [SWT] has the appearance of a beardless boy sitting on a throne with his flesh hanging off from either side and sticks his feet into hell to satisfy it's demands are no Muslims. And that's not even going into their views of the Prophet {S}, the Ahlolbayt {A}, the Quran and more.
> 
> I'd advise you to read their sahih al-bukhari (the 1960s edition - once Shia ulema began pointing out the problematic narrations in it, their subsequent editions were heavily revised and they even removed many legitimate hadith regarding Ahlolbayt {A} from it.



Islamic rulings on takfir cannot be sidelined by anyone. In other terms, us common persons cannot take it upon ourselves to venture into this territory, scholarly _ijma'_ is required to do so. And there's no such thing in regards to our Sunni brothers in Islam.

Nor can we cite odd ahadith and conclude that Sunnis in general are holding such beliefs. This method would be hardly different from the modus operandi of anti-Shia takfiri propagandists. We mustn't emulate their faulty ways.

In order to gauge the Sunni perspective, it's necessary to establish a non-selective breakdown of scholarly interpretation of said hadith by the most influential Sunni ulema. I'm certain that on this very forum, any survey among Sunni Moslem users will show that a significant majority do not share anthropomorphic representations of God.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I'm no adherent of the Shirazis, Salar jan. I merely say that when they say something right, it is right and nothing can make it wrong and the same goes from the Velayat-e-Faqih camp.



What they're saying on the topic of Sunni Islam isn't right.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> No, you will *NOT* find instances of Shia ulema or rulers concocting conspiracies to have sunni priests entrapped, put through fraudulent court proceedings and killed in ways like the Five Martyrs. We haven't gone around entombing people in walls or burning their books (quite the opposite, we studied them) and debated their ulema (sunnis end up killing ours because they can't stand us speaking our viewpoint and them having no answer to it).



This is not what my point was about. I was hinting to historic instances of peaceful coexistence and constructive cooperation between Sunni and Shia Moslems.

Furthermore, in your foregoing post you seemed to speak favorably of violent acts you attributed to the Safavids, while interpreting them as being directed against Sunnis. Leaving aside the fact that those were not attacks on Sunnis per se, and that they weren't motivated by religious animosity but represented geopolitical battles fought against foreign adversaries (Ottoman empire and Uzbek khanates), based on your own assumptions there's a contradiction between the two statements.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> While you're at it, al-Azhar isn't that place's name. The mosque was called al-Zahra {A} and was stolen from Shia by the sunnis who are occupying it. Yes, it's a Fatimid era mosque, go figure.



All nice and well, however I was referring to the Sunni institution going by that name, and to its contributions to Islamic unity, rather than debating the above.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Oh and by the way, we're not obligated to "appease ties" but to keep the peace while upholding the truth.



This is somehow akin to another line promoted by the Shirazi clan. However we're obligated to work towards Islamic solidarity while staying true to our teachings. The Shirazi clan is deviating from this insofar as sermons they hold tend to undermine the harmony between Islamic denominations, much like their Taymyist counterparts.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> And those existential enemies you speak of are largely sunnis - turks, arabs, pakistanis, central asians and even north caucasians all are overwhelmingly sunnis and most of them speak ill of the Shia creed and Iranians (particularly turks who aren't salafists - even during their secularist era where they hated Islam, they persecuted Alevis on their inborn sunni biases; Kurds do the same while larping as gabars/atheists but will still call you a "Son of Mu'tah" which I don't mind since it's halal but you see the thought process).



These groups as said are being propped up by none other than the zio-American empire. It's the empire which engineered, designed, created, funded them, and it's the empire's military, intelligence and propaganda apparatus which is handling them with the purpose of launching aggressions against the Axis of Resistance.

I needn't remind who's behind al-CIA-da, who's behind "I"SIS and so on. They're nothing but patsies and tools in the hands of NATO and the zionists, lacking autonomous relevance of their own in this day and age.

Compared to western and zionist imperialists, Turkey for its part does not pose that much of an overwhelming threat to Iran. Then again, most of the outstanding bilateral issues are immediately stemming from Ankara's inclusion into the NATO orbit.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> There is no brotherhood between Haq and ba'til and thus Shia and sunni can never cooperate on religious matters. Political issues are workable, so are cultural ones but that's as far as it goes.



There is one Islamic _ommat_ which is inclusive of both Shia and Sunni Moslems. Political cooperation is performed on grounds of solidarity with co-religionists, an Islamic duty, and not simply in pursuit of classic nation-state interests (although even from the latter perspective, it's indispensable to assist the anti-zionist Resistance in Palestine, for instance).



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I don't seeing their complete inaction with regards to sketching portraits of the Masoomeen {A} (completely haram) and those dramas where they enact the Tragedy of Karbala (Astaghfir-Allah, they even get someone to portray Emam Hoseyn {A} in caricature).





> What can I say when no marja in Iran ever issues an edict against such blasphemous things,



About depictions of the _a'emme_, the following rulings are valid ones:

https://hadana.ir/حکم-تصویر-و-نقاشی-چهره-امامان/

About ta'zie:

آیا جایز است کسی در مراسم تعزیه خوانی در مسجد، در نقش امام معصوم (ع) ایفای نقش نماید؟​ 
پاسخ اجمالی​ 
اگر مشتمل بر دروغ نبوده و موجب بی احترامی به امام معصوم (ع) نباشد اشکالی ندارد.

*ضمائم:*

پاسخ مراجع عظام تقلید نسبت به این سؤال، چنین است:

*حضرت آیت الله العظمی خامنه ای* (مد ظله العالی):
اگر مشتمل بر دروغ و وَهْن مذهب نباشد و هتک حرمت هم محسوب نشود، اشکال ندارد لکن بهتر است به جاى آن مجالس وعظ و خطابه برپا شود و شرکت در آن فى نفسه اشکال ندارد.
*حضرت آیت الله العظمی مکارم شیرازی* (مد ظله العالی):
اگر امر خلاف شرعى در آن نباشد (مانند روایات دروغ، و استعمال آلات لهو، و پوشیدن لباس زنان توسط مردان و مانند آن،) و موجب هتک مقدّسات نشود، اشکالى ندارد.
اما چنانچه این کار در مواقعی موجب مزاحمت برای نمازگزاران در مسجد باشد باید پرهیز گردد.
*حضرت آیت الله العظمی صافی گلپایگانی* (مد ظله العالی):
اصل تعزیه چنانچه مشتمل بر اکاذیب و آلات حرام نباشد فی نفسه مانعی ندارد ولی انجام این امور در مسجد باید منافات با وضع مسجد نداشته باشد.
*حضرت آیت الله هادوی تهرانی* (دامت برکاته):
اگر رعایت احترام امام (ع) شود و هتک نباشد، اشکالی ندارد.​
Interestingly, ta'zie originated during the Safavid era (which you appeared to consider as a reference).

Also, the Alevi tradition you mentioned a few paragraphs earlier, happens to be in a wholly different league in terms of heterodoxy.

This being said, I'd still take portraits and ta'zie over suggestions that pilgrims at Karbala ought to get walked over by horses, as advocated by one presenter on a satellite broadcaster linked to the Shirazi clan.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> let alone confront that sunni infidel rubbish encroaching into Islam?



Sunnis are Moslems as per consensus of our sources of emulation. Takfir against Sunnis is a malpractice which directly plays into the hands of the enemies of Islam and feeds their divide and conquer habits. Hence why the CIA, Mossad, MI6 and company are promoting any and all violent divisive talk against either denomination of Islam, for they seek to plunge the Islamic world into relentless fitna.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> It won't come to civil war if you decode the strategy of the average karkasparast/sunni/kurd/arab/turanist in Iran. There are different ways to deal with them - look into the practices of the Stasi, for example. Zersetzung should be used by isolating leaders and tormenting them until they go insane or commit suicide.
> 
> Recently, there was a thread about the recent riots on 4Chan too. You know what one guy said there? "These guys white knighting for the roasties rioting in the street are simps. The Iranian police should shoot all of the females and the simps will run back home."
> 
> It struck me then - even a 4Chan poster has the right idea on how to deal with Iranian internal politics. Meanwhile, the nezam is in limbo, refusing to either crush these regular protests of every 2 years with tiananmen square style force and yet also unwilling to liberalize (they shouldn't, of course). If they want to remain an Islamic Republic and not become a gabar republic, then force needs to be used. Break skulls first and then pour sense in through the cracks with words, I say.
> 
> Iranian youth are lost and frankly morally bankrupt. Look inside the average middle class Iranian home. A man with daughters spoils them sick while he beats up his sons like dogs to assuage his sense of manhood like a beta male. I myself chewed out many spoiled Iranian bitches and they always screamed, "HOW CAN THIS MAN SPEAK TO ME IN THIS WAY WHEN EVEN MY BABA DIDN'T?!"
> 
> I'm not like your average Iranian dokhtar's cuckold baba who kisses her arse. Why are you putting women on pedestals they don't belong, brother? Our Prophet {s} Himself said that a beautiful woman in an evil environment is like a flower sprouting in mud (or a rubbish dump). Giving in to Eve's nagging got Adam cast out of Heaven, after all.



In regards to this, and even though I do believe that the Islamic Republic could step up certain control measures - although not necessarily or exclusively the ones mentionned above (as explained before, in the realm of soft / cultural war, it'll be hard to expect grandiose results until and unless the enemy's channels of influence are interrupted, read undesired internet sites and satellite TV), I don't think the use of vocabulary such as "Iranian bitches" is becoming of either a religious or a patriotic person - which is not to say that I endorse any form of feminism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

I


SalarHaqq said:


> The English word for this is 'to curse'. The Supreme Leader issued a fatwa against cursing certain key figures revered by Sunni Moslems, which doesn't preclude denouncing their wrongdoings. I'd advise against accusing the Leader and the great majority of _maraje'_ of having strayed from the path of God. Something that would break with Shia tradition. The _marjai'at_ is a red line to us.
> 
> 
> 
> From the same pulpits of those Islamic Centers sponsored by the Islamic Republic, other ulema routinely explain the Shia view. Again, defusing zionist-hatched plots, displaying _akhlaq_ and fulfilling Islamic duties of reaching out to Moslems of other denominations does not equal compromising on or diluting one's beliefs. There's a clear line between these two sets of attitudes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now you transitioned rather rapidly from validating Iran's support for the Palestinian Resistance, to insulting one of its leaders and advocating to 'torture him to death'... I cannot see the consistency here, nor could I frankly conceive of a way to spin sense into this type of a contradiction.
> 
> Let's face it, the discourse promoted by the Shirazis serves as an asset to the zionist enemy in that it will inevitably end up taking aim at Iran's principled assistance to the Palestinian cause, be it in an indirect manner. From past observation, I can say that one their infiltration tactics in our midst consists in proclaiming, "I support the Islamic Revolution politically, but on the religious level I think Yaser al-Habib is a better defender of the Shia". What this is ultimately bound to result in, however, ough to be obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic rulings on takfir cannot be sidelined by anyone. In other terms, us common persons cannot take it upon ourselves to venture into this territory, scholarly _ijma'_ is required to do so. And there's no such thing in regards to our Sunni brothers in Islam.
> 
> Nor can we cite odd ahadith and conclude that Sunnis in general are holding such beliefs. This method would be hardly different from the modus operandi of anti-Shia takfiri propagandists. We mustn't emulate their faulty ways.
> 
> In order to gauge the Sunni perspective, it's necessary to establish a non-selective breakdown of scholarly interpretation of said hadith by the most influential Sunni ulema. I'm certain that on this very forum, any survey among Sunni Moslem users will show that a significant majority do not share anthropomorphic representations of God.
> 
> 
> 
> What they're saying on the topic of Sunni Islam isn't right.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not what my point was about. I was hinting to historic instances of peaceful coexistence and constructive cooperation between Sunni and Shia Moslems.
> 
> Furthermore, in your foregoing post you seemed to speak favorably of violent acts you attributed to the Safavids, while interpreting them as being directed against Sunnis. Leaving aside the fact that those were not attacks on Sunnis per se, and that they weren't motivated by religious animosity but represented geopolitical battles fought against foreign adversaries (Ottoman empire and Uzbek khanates), based on your own assumptions there's a contradiction between the two statements.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all nice and well, however I'm referring to the Sunni institution going by that name, and to its contributions to Islamic unity, rather than debating the above.
> 
> 
> 
> This is akin to another line promoted by the Shirazi clan. However we're obligated to work towards Islamic solidarity while staying true to our teachings. The Shirazi clan is deviating from this insofar as sermons they hold tend to undermine the harmony between Islamic denominations, much like their Taymyist counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> These groups as said are being propped up by none other than the zio-American empire. It's the empire which engineered, designed, created, funded them, and it's the empire's military, intelligence and propaganda apparatus which is handling them with the purpose of launching aggressions against the Axis of Resistance.
> 
> I needn't remind who's behind al-CIA-da, who's behind "I"SIS and so on. They're nothing but tools in the hands of NATO and the zionists.
> 
> Compared to the western and zionist imperialists, Turkey for its part does not pose that much of an overwhelming threat to Iran. Then again, most of the outstanding issues are immediately stemming from Ankara's inclusion into the NATO orbit.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one Islamic _ommat_ which is inclusive of both Shia and Sunni Moslems. Political cooperation is performed on grounds of solidarity with co-religionists, an Islamic duty, and not simply in pursuit of classic nation-state interests (although even from the latter perspective, it's indispensable to assist the anti-zionist Resistance in Palestine, for instance).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About depictions of the _a'emme_, the following rulings are valid ones:
> 
> https://hadana.ir/حکم-تصویر-و-نقاشی-چهره-امامان/
> 
> About ta'zie:
> 
> آیا جایز است کسی در مراسم تعزیه خوانی در مسجد، در نقش امام معصوم (ع) ایفای نقش نماید؟​
> پاسخ اجمالی​
> اگر مشتمل بر دروغ نبوده و موجب بی احترامی به امام معصوم (ع) نباشد اشکالی ندارد.
> 
> *ضمائم:*
> 
> پاسخ مراجع عظام تقلید نسبت به این سؤال، چنین است:
> 
> *حضرت آیت الله العظمی خامنه ای* (مد ظله العالی):
> اگر مشتمل بر دروغ و وَهْن مذهب نباشد و هتک حرمت هم محسوب نشود، اشکال ندارد لکن بهتر است به جاى آن مجالس وعظ و خطابه برپا شود و شرکت در آن فى نفسه اشکال ندارد.
> *حضرت آیت الله العظمی مکارم شیرازی* (مد ظله العالی):
> اگر امر خلاف شرعى در آن نباشد (مانند روایات دروغ، و استعمال آلات لهو، و پوشیدن لباس زنان توسط مردان و مانند آن،) و موجب هتک مقدّسات نشود، اشکالى ندارد.
> اما چنانچه این کار در مواقعی موجب مزاحمت برای نمازگزاران در مسجد باشد باید پرهیز گردد.
> *حضرت آیت الله العظمی صافی گلپایگانی* (مد ظله العالی):
> اصل تعزیه چنانچه مشتمل بر اکاذیب و آلات حرام نباشد فی نفسه مانعی ندارد ولی انجام این امور در مسجد باید منافات با وضع مسجد نداشته باشد.
> *حضرت آیت الله هادوی تهرانی* (دامت برکاته):
> اگر رعایت احترام امام (ع) شود و هتک نباشد، اشکالی ندارد.​
> Interestingly, ta'zie originated during the Safavid era.
> 
> Also, the Alevi tradition in Turkey, which you mentioned a few paragraphs earlier, happens to be in a wholly different league in terms of heterodoxy.
> 
> This being said, I'd still take portraits and ta'zie over suggestions that pilgrims at Karbala ought to get walked over by horses, as advocated by one presenter on a satellite broadcaster linked to the Shirazi clan.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnis are Moslems as per consensus of our sources of emulation. Takfir against Sunnis is a malpractice which directly plays into the hands of the enemies of Islam and feeds their divide and conquer habits. Hence why the CIA, Mossad, MI6 and company are promoting any and all violent divisive talk against either denomination of Islam, for they seek to plunge the Islamic world into relentless fitna.
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to this, and even though I do believe that the Islamic Republic could step up certain control measures - although not necessarily or exclusively the ones mentionned above (as explained before, in the realm of soft / cultural war, it'll be hard to expect grandiose results until and unless the enemy's channels of influence are interrupted, read undesired internet sites and satellite TV), I don't think the use of vocabulary such as "Iranian bitches" is becoming of either a religious or a patriotic person - which is not to say that I endorse any form of feminism.


I'll get to you after breakfast - I can't handle this word salad on an empty stomach.


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I'll get to you after breakfast - I can't handle this word salad on an empty stomach.



It will be good to summarize and/or group replies together, in order to avoid redundance. A good portion of what I was given to read, on my part didn't call for different retorts than what I had explained previously.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> The English word for this would be 'to curse'. The Supreme Leader issued a fatwa against cursing certain key figures revered by Sunni Moslems, which doesn't preclude denouncing their wrongdoings. I'd advise against accusing the Leader and the great majority of _maraje'_ of having strayed from the path of God. Something that would amount to a break with Shia tradition. The _marjai'at_ is a red line.


Me saying, "I hope ayesha (LA) is stripped, whipped unceasingly and has heated metal rods thrust into her orifices in hell" is cursing.

Me saying, "May Allah [SWT] punish ayesha (LA) for her sins and transgressions in Hell" is La'nat.

Please, learn the distinction between the two. And I follow Ayatollah Sistani, not Ayatollah Khamenei - I don't interfere in the affairs of who wants to follow him or not; that's between them, the Marja in question and Allah [SWT].




SalarHaqq said:


> From the same pulpits of those Islamic Centers sponsored by the Islamic Republic, other ulema routinely explain the Shia view. Again, defusing zionist-hatched plots, displaying _akhlaq_ and fulfilling Islamic duties of reaching out to Moslems of other denominations does not equal compromising on or diluting one's beliefs. There's a clear line between these two sets of attitudes.


I'm sorry, if you "etihad" means compromising on matters of Faith and Fiqh to uphold some twisted cultural/political alliance, then it's pretty shameful and a betrayal of Ahlolbayt {A}.

You may as well not invite sunnis into our masjids and do the same by training Shia attendees on how to conduct themselves while simultaneously teaching them the truth about the enemies and killers of Ahlolbayt {A} (all of them, including the ones who martyred our Bibi jan {A}).



SalarHaqq said:


> Well, now you transitioned rather rapidly from validating Iran's support for the Palestinian Resistance, to insulting one of its leaders and advocating to 'torture him to death'... I cannot see the consistency here, nor could I frankly conceive of a way to spin sense into this type of a contradiction.


Yeah, I did because khaled meshal was a whoreson who insulted the sanctity of a Masjid/Hosseiniyeh and also separately betrayed Iran in syria (my anger is more about the disrespect he showed; I always knew the hamas infidels would ditch us because they are sunnis).

Compare this to Fath al-Shiqaqi who founded Islamic Jihad. He would never do this and kept a portrait of Ayatollah Khomeini with him.



SalarHaqq said:


> Let's face it, the discourse promoted by the Shirazis serves as an asset to the zionist enemy in that it will inevitably end up taking aim at Iran's principled assistance to the Palestinian cause, be it in an indirect manner. From past observation, I can say that one of their infiltration tactics in our midst consists in proclaiming, "I support the Islamic Revolution politically, but on the religious level I think Yaser al-Habib is a better defender of the Shia" (when of course they oppose the Islamic Revolution from the ground up). What this is ultimately bound to result in, however, ough to be obvious.


Yes, I'm glad to see you're opening your mind. Your enemies can indeed be truthful on certain issues and yasser al-habib has indeed addressed the issues the Islamic Republic hasn't got the balls to broach, sorry as I'm to say this because my political loyalty is with Tehran.

I don't oppose Iranian assistance to palestinian organizations one bit. In fact, I want it to be stepped up considerably to arm them into a formidable opponent which can breach the barriers that separate the West Bank and Gaza from the occupied territories in force. Doesn't mean I can't acknowledge how much of Shia-haters palestinians are (and you may ask the Lebanese about it - they have experience regarding this).



SalarHaqq said:


> Islamic rulings on takfir cannot be sidelined by anyone. In other terms, us common persons cannot take it upon ourselves to venture into this territory, scholarly _ijma'_ is required to do so. And there's no such thing in regards to our Sunni brothers in Islam.
> 
> Nor can we cite odd ahadith and conclude that Sunnis in general are holding such beliefs. This method would be hardly different from the modus operandi of anti-Shia takfiri propagandists. We mustn't emulate their faulty ways.
> 
> In order to gauge the Sunni perspective, it's necessary to establish a non-selective breakdown of scholarly interpretation of said hadith by the most influential Sunni ulema. I'm certain that on this very forum, any survey among Sunni Moslem users will show that a significant majority do not share anthropomorphic representations of God.


We have every right to call a spade a spade. Sunnism rests entirely on the "Six Sahih Books" of which Sahih al-Bukhari is one and all four sunni schools of thoughts have a consensus on it, such that they persecute any sunnis who question their authenticity.

In light of this, the hadith I speak of from Sahih al-Bukhari is one which their scholars regard as truthful and I'm merely declaring them as mushrikeen, rightfully so. Sunnis should have no complaints given I'm pretty much playing by *their* system here.



SalarHaqq said:


> What they're saying on the topic of Sunni Islam isn't right.


Quite the contrary, they are speaking the truths the Islamic Republic and even non-Islamic Republic aligned Shia self-censor.

Grotesque as their politics is, they are merely bringing the hidden to light.



SalarHaqq said:


> This is not what my point was about. I was hinting to historic instances of peaceful coexistence and constructive cooperation between Sunni and Shia Moslems.
> 
> Furthermore, in your foregoing post you seemed to speak favorably of violent acts you attributed to the Safavids, while interpreting them as being directed against Sunnis. Leaving aside the fact that those were not attacks on Sunnis per se, and that they weren't motivated by religious animosity but represented geopolitical battles fought against foreign adversaries (Ottoman empire and Uzbek khanates), based on your own assumptions there's a contradiction between the two statements.


Don't spin this around. The Safavid clan was a tragic one where Shaykh Junayd, Shaykh Haydar and Ali Mirza Safavi were all killed off by sunnis. Shah Ismail I's blitz across the plateau was largely vengeful but yes, he did kill sunnis including their priests who instigated their fellow infidel brethren to take up arms and attack Shias.

None of the Safavid rulers lured sunni muftis to court to poison them or slapped false charges on them with the help of a mujtahid to have them crucified and the like.

The difference between their conduct and ours is proof enough we can never coexist religiously.



SalarHaqq said:


> All nice and well, however I was referring to the Sunni institution going by that name, and to its contributions to Islamic unity, rather than debating the above.
> 
> 
> 
> This is somehow akin to another line promoted by the Shirazi clan. However we're obligated to work towards Islamic solidarity while staying true to our teachings. The Shirazi clan is deviating from this insofar as sermons they hold tend to undermine the harmony between Islamic denominations, much like their Taymyist counterparts.



Oh, you want to ignore "al-azhar's" origin? Fine, there are countless muftis there who have discounted Shia as Muslims across generations and the "Muslim brotherhood" which draws membership from trained priests from that institution has the same view as said by the late mohammad morsi, "Shia are worse than jews (Astaghfir-Allah)."

NO. Putting the "Shirazi" label on it because it's convenient won't work. We cannot one on hand proclaim love for Ahlolbayt {A} and then allow the very ideology and practices they opposed to blossom under our care. Wake up.



SalarHaqq said:


> These groups as said are being propped up by none other than the zio-American empire. It's the empire which engineered, designed, created, funded them, and it's the empire's military, intelligence and propaganda apparatus which is handling them with the purpose of launching aggressions against the Axis of Resistance.
> 
> I needn't remind who's behind al-CIA-da, who's behind "I"SIS and so on. They're nothing but patsies and tools in the hands of NATO and the zionists, lacking autonomous relevance of their own in this day and age.
> 
> Compared to western and zionist imperialists, Turkey for its part does not pose that much of an overwhelming threat to Iran. Then again, most of the outstanding bilateral issues are immediately stemming from Ankara's inclusion into the NATO orbit.


First of all, stop pretending this problem is 200 years old. It's not.

Sunnis were a menace even before England was properly unified, before america even became a concept or before the balfour declaration was drafted.

The problem goes back to the Prophet's {S} funeral bed and all that stemmed from it. And need I remind you that sunni turks were prosecuting pilgrims to Karbala long before WWI erupted and arab bandits in particular preyed on Shia pilgrims for sectarian reasons, primarily to slaughter. There was even a saying among sunnis then and now too that whoever kills 7 Rafidhis has bought Heaven.

All this current hostility has been nurtured over 14 centuries but apparently, you've willingly poked out your eyes to blind yourself to it because it kicks out the stool from under your flimsy political stance otherwise.



SalarHaqq said:


> There is one Islamic _ommat_ which is inclusive of both Shia and Sunni Moslems. Political cooperation is performed on grounds of solidarity with co-religionists, an Islamic duty, and not simply in pursuit of classic nation-state interests (although even from the latter perspective, it's indispensable to assist the anti-zionist Resistance in Palestine, for instance).


Incorrect. Go back and read what I said about the hadith of the beardless boy God (Astaghfir-Allah) earlier and scroll up in this post to read about Sahih al-Bukhari's reputation among sunnis.



SalarHaqq said:


> About depictions of the _a'emme_, the following rulings are valid ones:
> 
> https://hadana.ir/حکم-تصویر-و-نقاشی-چهره-امامان/
> 
> About ta'zie:
> 
> آیا جایز است کسی در مراسم تعزیه خوانی در مسجد، در نقش امام معصوم (ع) ایفای نقش نماید؟
> 
> پاسخ اجمالی
> 
> اگر مشتمل بر دروغ نبوده و موجب بی احترامی به امام معصوم (ع) نباشد اشکالی ندارد.
> 
> *ضمائم:*
> 
> پاسخ مراجع عظام تقلید نسبت به این سؤال، چنین است:
> 
> *حضرت آیت الله العظمی خامنه ای* (مد ظله العالی):
> اگر مشتمل بر دروغ و وَهْن مذهب نباشد و هتک حرمت هم محسوب نشود، اشکال ندارد لکن بهتر است به جاى آن مجالس وعظ و خطابه برپا شود و شرکت در آن فى نفسه اشکال ندارد.
> *حضرت آیت الله العظمی مکارم شیرازی* (مد ظله العالی):
> اگر امر خلاف شرعى در آن نباشد (مانند روایات دروغ، و استعمال آلات لهو، و پوشیدن لباس زنان توسط مردان و مانند آن،) و موجب هتک مقدّسات نشود، اشکالى ندارد.
> اما چنانچه این کار در مواقعی موجب مزاحمت برای نمازگزاران در مسجد باشد باید پرهیز گردد.
> *حضرت آیت الله العظمی صافی گلپایگانی* (مد ظله العالی):
> اصل تعزیه چنانچه مشتمل بر اکاذیب و آلات حرام نباشد فی نفسه مانعی ندارد ولی انجام این امور در مسجد باید منافات با وضع مسجد نداشته باشد.
> *حضرت آیت الله هادوی تهرانی* (دامت برکاته):
> اگر رعایت احترام امام (ع) شود و هتک نباشد، اشکالی ندارد.


Sorry, I don't speak Persian so I'll need a translation. Besides, I'll have to run it through Ayatollah Sistani once as well but as far as I'm aware, his edict is that sketching pictures and displaying them in live or inanimate caricatures is haram.

Given that Islam forbids it sternly for the Prophet {S}, we cannot do that for His Successors {A} either given the context of Hadith al-Saqlayn.

Sunnis were the first ones to start taziyeh. They used to display usman's (LA) bloodstained tunic and his wife's severed fingers every year until the Tragedy of Karbala and then when the topic of Emam Hoseyn's {A} bloodied garment was brought up, the ditched it altogether because they didn't want to condemn the killer of the Prophet's{S} Grandson {A}.

Nobody is asking to be trampled by horses or rubbing wet mud on yourself. Sinazani is fine, tossing dry earth over your head is also, as is zanjeer-zani and tatbir.

I'll go off at a tangent and mention even Hazrate Adam (A) and many Messengers (A) mourned by beating themselves bloody in grief and no Allah [SWT] never chided them. As for the other argument that is looks ugly, well the stampede during Hajj between Safa and Marwa and stoning of the Shayateen is hilarious to non-Muslims as well. But we wouldn't change the rituals of Hajj and nor should we for Moharram either.



SalarHaqq said:


> Sunnis are Moslems as per consensus of our sources of emulation. Takfir against Sunnis is a malpractice which directly plays into the hands of the enemies of Islam and feeds their divide and conquer habits. Hence why the CIA, Mossad, MI6 and company are promoting any and all violent divisive talk against either denomination of Islam, for they seek to plunge the Islamic world into relentless fitna.


You can mention CIA, SIS, Mossad, AMAN, Gestapo, Stasi and the Kempetei as well. It won't undo the fact their madhab is one filled with shirk, bid'ah, a deliberate falsification of the office of Prophethood and Emamate and purposeful misunderstanding of the Quran.

And that's where yasser al-habib and allahyari come in - for all their provocations and faults, they don't let them slither away unchallenged.



SalarHaqq said:


> In regards to this, and even though I do believe that the Islamic Republic could step up certain control measures - although not necessarily or exclusively the ones mentionned above (as explained before, in the realm of soft / cultural war, it'll be hard to expect grandiose results until and unless the enemy's channels of influence are interrupted, read undesired internet sites and satellite TV), I don't think the use of vocabulary such as "Iranian bitches" is becoming of either a religious or a patriotic person - which is not to say that I endorse any form of feminism.


Those filthy gabar jendeha outright declare themselves to be "badass bitches". Why are you upset at me calling them the same word they use for themselves?

And finally, you said something right - the Islamic Republic's moftkhori and insistence on outsourcing since the days of that baboon ahmadinejad and that swine rouhani is what hobbled the semiconductor industry and SIGINT.

Moreover, the Nezam has a narrow-minded boomer approach to television programming - most clergy are ignorant of Iranian culture too. If it wasn't for me mentioning Bandari Iranian women covered their heads prior to Islam, nobody would know...that's how bad your condition is right now.

And yes, you do need to step up control measures in the exact directions I indicated, pal. Sunnis/haramis can be riddled with bullets to suppress their fitna, so can gabars/zoroastrians. Their ideologies of falsehood will return if you don't address them, though.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Stryker1982 said:


> Russia really needs some help to blunt these spearheads, until they can get their mobilized men ready to prop up the front lines and reserves. No word on Iranian UCAVs, either they are being used in fully recon mode or they haven't been deployed yet in numbers.


Selling them UAVs was a calculated risk. We now know they function pretty well in environments with heavy air defences and electronic warfare but russia losing the war would automatically lower their market value.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576395195683205122

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## lydian fall

اینا از یه طرف میخان راه چند هزار ساله ی ما رو به اروپا قطع کنند !

بعد از اونطرف هم میخان خودشون هاب صادرات انرژی به اروپا بشن !

بی ناموسی در حد لا لیگا !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Sardar330 said:


> On the one hand, they want to cut off our thousands-year-old path to Europe!
> 
> After that, they want to become the hub of energy exports to Europe!
> 
> Dishonest to the extent of La Liga!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 884609


Greece has a huge maritime economic zone 🙀...I kind of see why the turks are angry although of course, I don't support them in the least.



SalarHaqq said:


> In English,_ la'nat kardan _is translated as 'to curse'.
> 
> View attachment 884544
> 
> 
> At any rate, the Supreme Leader's fatwa as well as the the standpoint of other _maraje'_ including ones like Vahid Khorasani (whom British turban supporters at one point tried to portray as being on board with their malpractice, until he was interviewed about_ la'ne 'alani _and spoke out against it), cover both definitions of the term.
> 
> 
> 
> Read again what you quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> Because our ulema haven't been open about their positions on these issues? The whole point of inviting a Sunni speaker to a Shia Islamic Center is to uphold Islamic unity despite differences, which are overshadowed by commonalities.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas didn't ditch Iran, they supported the opposite side during the Syrian war, essentially in a verbal manner but their relationship with Iran was never severed, relative ups and downs notwithstanding.
> 
> And the reason behind this choice of theirs has nothing to do with them being Sunni Moslems, the majority of the Syrian Arab Army's personnel has consisted of Sunni Moslems as well. Hamas' positioning had more to do with their political affiliations, and the wrong outlook of the Syrian branch of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> Also, since you seem to be adamant about precepts of religion, what is the _shari'_ sanction again for calling someone a prostitute without proof, namely how many lashes does it consist of?
> 
> 
> 
> This would be another self-contradicting statement. Indeed, Shaqaqi the Sunni Moslem.
> 
> Or rather three contradictions at once. For Imam Khomeini's (r.A.a.) ideology explicitly stressed Islamic unity (i.e. Shia-Sunni unity), and martyr Fathi Shaqaqi was a follower of this same ideology of unity.
> 
> http://qodsna.com/en/347395/Fathi-Shaqaqi-symbol-of-Shia-Sunni-unity
> 
> https://www.al-islam.org/articles/imam-khomeini-islamic-unity-sayyid-ruhullah-musawi-khomeini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imam Khomeini; Initiator of Islamic unity
> 
> 
> Imam Khomeini, the founder of the Islamic Republic of Iran enjoys many characteristics that differentiate him from other world leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sharghdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can also cite our heroic martyr hajj Qasem Soleimani, who stated that if a Shia Islamic movement was to make its appearance in Occupied Palestine, he will not be supporting it. That he is only going to work with organizations staffed by Sunnis in Palestine.
> 
> So, all these references are worlds apart from the discourse you've expressed about Sunni Moslems. There's simply no way to combine a Shirazi-style take on Sunni Islam with adherence to the principles of the Islamic Revolution. They're fundamentally antinomic.
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood me. I was denouncing an infiltration tactic employed by Shirazis, in an attempt to influence and misguide _bache Hezbollahis_. Yaser al-Habib's problematic narratives have achieved nothing but to feed the enemies of the Islamic Revolution, both domestic and foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> And illegitimately issuing takfir against Sunni Moslems, other than being in breach of Islamic rules, will somehow "help" expanding Iranian assistance to the Palestinian Resistance composed of Sunnis. Mass-killings of Sunni Moslems in Iran "probably too". If you cannot see the absurdity of these propositions, then you're lost in cognitive constructs.
> 
> 
> 
> We have no right to dismiss Islamic guidelines on takfir. And there are no grounds for takfir against Sunni brothers in Islam, because no _marja' _subscribes to such a notion.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding a hadith as truthful is one thing, the way in which it is interpreted is another. Literal interpretation is not the only existing type of _tafsir'_. Most heavyweight traditional Sunni scholars won't operate a literal reading of the hadith.
> 
> Anti-Shia takfiris have resorted to the exact same faulty method to twist the meaning of multiple Shia Islamic sources and falsely ascribe grotesque beliefs to Shia Moslems.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no self-censorship in the Shia _marja'iat_ on this topic. Individuals like Yaser al-Habib are offering the type of hogwash their foreign sponsors expect them offer, in accordance with their sinister agenda for the Islamic world.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, in your preceding posts you advocate this sort of conduct vis à vis Sunni Moslems in Iran and in neighboring countries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be no better than the treacherous murder of the Five Shia clerics you're comparing it to. And actually exceeds the latter multiple times in scope. Thus I'm not exactly the one one who's been spinning anything around.
> 
> As for Safavid rulers and to repeat, they didn't kill those people because they were Sunni, but because of internal and external conflicts of political nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, it's unrelated to my statement though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why I highlighted that one will find all kinds of episodes in the history of Shia-Sunni relations. Your discourse however conveys the notion that it was exclusively one of conflict and animosity, which is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> So the Ahlol Beyt (a.s.) took issue not with_ taquti_ potentates but with Sunni Moslems as a whole? Their practices consisted in trying to eradicate Sunni Islam through the use of force, torture, warfare, demographic planning? Review your sources.
> 
> 
> 
> When you obfuscate the distribution of power and the general geostrategic picture throughout periods of history, you'll inevitably arrive at nonsensical conclusions.
> 
> In order to pretend that the overarching contemporary threat to Shia Moslems (and to Sunni Moslems as well, for that matter) does not stem from the zio-American empire but from Sunnis as such, one would be left with no more than two logically conceivable rhetoric subterfuges:
> 
> 1) Denial of the zio-American hand in propping up takfiri terrorist groups and empowering them to conduct their mischief in the first place. Those believing this would be well advised to have a better look at the plethora of both hard and circumstantial evidence substantiating the fact.
> 
> 2) Denial of where power and wealth is concentrated in today's world, and what parties will therefore constitute the potentially bigger threats. And the major resources aren't in the hands of a bunch of laughable takfiri goons.
> 
> It's noteworthy that Shirazi types share this outlook with pro-western liberals and exiled oppositionists of various political shades - all of them will go out of their way trying to whitewash the leading role of NATO and the zionists in generating the terrorist grouplets which have been causing trouble in our region and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Adressed this already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 884563
> 
> 
> https://www.sistani.org/english/qa/01282/
> 
> Next time stick with grand ayatAllah Sistani, rather than putting trust in questionable London-based preachers who emulate extremist wahhabis in stirring fitna between Moslems.
> 
> 
> 
> And in the Shia world it made its appearance under the Safavids.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody except for the presenter who invited pilgrims to do so on one of the Shirazi clan's numerous satellite broadcasters.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 884568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And established ulema don't let British-sponsored preachers bend Shia tradition to endanger Islamic unity.
> 
> 
> 
> Because when someone does wrong including in their language, it doesn't entitle us to follow suit. The use of profanity, especially in this kind of framework, isn't conforming to Islamic _akhlaq_.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember speaking of _moftkhori_, nor accusing the Islamic Republic thereof.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems you need to start learning Persian a.s.a.p. Because the question of hejab in pre-Islamic times has been discussed quite often on Iranian national television and other media.
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic Iran will never stoop to "I"SIS' level because Islamic Iran is no NATO / zionist proxy.


We should exchange emails. I'm not done with this and I don't want to spam the thread anymore either.

That is if you agree, of course.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Amir Arsham explains 99.99% of psychological warfare against Iran is by MEK (Saddam, Saudi army) and their zionist cousins in london 

🔽




🔽





@aryobarzan @Shapur Zol Aktaf

And other Iranian brothers & sisters ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577265599964934144


----------



## lydian fall

Iran may bomb mek terrorist camp in Tiranë:






50+ mek terrorists are already arrested


----------



## BigMelatonin

Sardar330 said:


> Iran to flatten mek terrorist camp in Tiranë:


Albania is a NATO member so unlikely any action can be taken against MEK while they are hosted there. Best option is to arm Serbia; Iran could set up a drone factory there like it did for Russia.


----------



## lydian fall

BigMelatonin said:


> Albania is a NATO member so unlikely any action can be taken against MEK while they are hosted there. Best option is to arm Serbia; Iran could set up a drone factory there like it did for Russia.


Iran bombed america itself 

Iran armed Bosnians but it doesn't arm serbians


----------



## Hack-Hook

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577265599964934144


Russia had inflated ego and taught themselves too strong , didn't evolve with time and taught war tactics of 60 years ago can be used again . 
let it be a lesson for them , and also anybody who think like them and think they can just invest in one aspect of defense industry and say we are strong in that , we don't need the rest



Sardar330 said:


> Iran bombed america itself
> 
> Iran armed Bosnians but it doesn't arm serbians


not USA , USA force in another country in response to their assassination of Mr. Suleymani . the rest of attacks happened by Iraqi militia , that's deniability aspect of it .
now if some Albanian attack them, Iran can say it was not our doing. also wonder why attack nobody's who are already hostage of the just less than 200 core mek member. the 200 that live in west the best life they could provide for themselves , if you want attack anybody go attack the real terrorists, not people who don't knew anything but what those 200 strong core member say to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> Russia had inflated ego and taught themselves too strong , didn't evolve with time and taught war tactics of 60 years ago can be used again .
> let it be a lesson for them , and also anybody who think like them and think they can just invest in one aspect of defense industry and say we are strong in that , we don't need the rest
> 
> 
> not USA , USA force in another country in response to their assassination of Mr. Suleymani . the rest of attacks happened by Iraqi militia , that's deniability aspect of it .
> now if some Albanian attack them, Iran can say it was not our doing. also wonder why attack nobody's who are already hostage of the just less than 200 core mek member. the 200 that live in west the best life they could provide for themselves , if you want attack anybody go attack the real terrorists, not people who don't knew anything but what those 200 strong core member say to them





Sardar330 said:


> Amir Arsham explains 99.99% of psychological warfare against Iran is by MEK (Saddam, Saudi army) and their zionist cousins in london
> 
> 🔽
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🔽
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @aryobarzan @Shapur Zol Aktaf
> 
> And other Iranian brothers & sisters ..


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> Idiot 99.99% of psychological warfare against my country do by Mek


Idiot is a hot headed person who act without thinking about the consequence of their act , without think what benefit that action bring .
let just say you attack there and kill 500person there . you think what happen . first , you give the MKO a perfect wonderful gift in form of Othman Clothes .
you also kill some foot soldier without harming a single core member.
you also give them a perfect propaganda tool to recruit more . also you make their family inside Iran angry and if they are against MKO , make them their sympathizer , guess what more soldier for them.

another matter is you attacked European country which is member of NATO and it certainly go to NATO and make complain and they even for saving face had to do something . and you probably may not like that something as it will probably be in form several hundred cruise missile .

also they send your case for attacking another sovereign country to UNSC and if you think Russia or China help you there , think twice , if they helped you before , they do it again. at the best they abstain.


in short your demand only bring Iran harm without any benefit , thanks God the people who must make the decision are more level headed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

Iran prepared to Attack Azerbaijan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I wouldn't say that the Russian front is collapsing in the Kherson region. They've actually withdrawn without a fight from most of the northern settlements and by doing so they've shortened the front line by almost half. They're trying to buy time since their main issue is a lack of personnel. In some cases the Ukrainian's outnumber them 10 to 1.

Anyways Russia has just passed all the necessary laws and now the four separatist regions are officially a part of the Russian federation. The Russians are already massing large numbers of armored columns in the Belgorod region near the border with Kharkiv and are currently mobilizing 300,000 reserves. They also have something like 250,000 conscripts that they can deploy immediately, so this war is far from over.










Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577265599964934144



This is a map by Rybar. This situation really got out of control quickly. Has it died down recently ?








__





Loading…






rybar.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Kodom haroomi interneto ghaat karde? man khaharam ***** shode in 3 hafteye akhir aslan khab nadashtam va nadaram, ertebat ba karmandam kamelan ghate dakhele Iran. Akhe koonia intori hatta Iraniam nemiat sarmayegozari kone dakhele Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Kodom haroomi interneto ghaat karde? man khaharam ***** shode in 3 hafteye akhir aslan khab nadashtam va nadaram, ertebat ba karmandam kamelan ghate dakhele Iran. Akhe koonia intori hatta Iraniam nemiat sarmayegozari kone dakhele Iran.


از سیسکو استفاده کن راحت وصل میشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

اگر هدف این جنبش حجاب اختیاری بود بهش رسید. الان خیلی ها روسری شون افتاده و کسی کارشون نداره 

به همین راحتی​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Foreigners did all they could to Libyation Iran but they couldn't.

I really loved these two videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I have a feeling the protests are dying down. Many protestors have been arrested and will continue to be arrested. The protestors have no leadership figure at all and absolutely no access to weapons. Just seems like alot of noise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577249336513028096
f#ckin BBC man, the biggest propagators of fake news on the planet 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577352018041135106

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

sha ah said:


> I have a feeling the protests are dying down. Many protestors have been arrested and will continue to be arrested. The protestors have no leadership figure at all and absolutely no access to weapons. Just seems like alot of noise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577249336513028096




Kid revolution ..


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577298720668155904

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577356850298765312

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576984268084891648

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Yeah they're definitely not hitting anything, they're just all getting shot down, yep that's right. Actually I read in an article recently that the Ukrainian commanders are demanding something similar from the Americans but the only thing the Americans have to offer is those shitty switchblade drones with a tiny warhead and limited range for likely quadruple the price.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577457801076637700

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahaider97

Sardar330 said:


> Kid revolution ..


These kids will grow up and and unless their minds change things are not looking good for the revolution. The videos of school girls coming out of Iran should be concerning for the Iranian authorities. Little girls are usually the furthest away from politics but in Iran even they are defying authority.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

ahaider97 said:


> These kids will grow up and and unless their minds change things are not looking good for the revolution. The videos of school girls coming out of Iran should be concerning for the Iranian authorities. Little girls are usually the furthest away from politics but in Iran even they are defying authority.


Because this new generation of Iranian dads has too much female hormone in them. Daughters get their arses kissed and sons are used like punching bags.

Sadly, Basijis and Hezbollahis too have the "EY VAI, HOW CAN WE BEAT THE WIMMINZ?!" mentality. They should be the ones splitting their heads open with baton blows.

Personally, I say the women and girls who defy hijab should be shaved bald and have their scalps lasered so no hair grows their again. Start doing that and not even hardcore feminists will dare let a strand of hair show, let alone taking off their scarves and waving it like monkeys' tails, screaming "mArG bAr DiKtayToOr" in that faggoty accent.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Because this new generation of Iranian dads has too much female hormone in them. Daughters get their arses kissed and sons are used like punching bags.
> 
> Sadly, Basijis and Hezbollahis too have the "EY VAI, HOW CAN WE BEAT THE WIMMINZ?!" mentality. They should be the ones splitting their heads open with baton blows.
> 
> Personally, I say the women and girls who defy hijab should be shaved bald and have their scalps lasered so no hair grows their again. Start doing that and not even hardcore feminists will dare let a strand of hair show, let alone taking off their scarves and waving it like monkeys' tails, screaming "mArG bAr DiKtayToOr" in that faggoty accent.


honestly you need help . by that solution of yours , you don't knew Iranian , once at the time of committees they shaved the head of the guys with long hair , the result normal guys went and shaved their head to make it so that committee shaved their head ( by the way the ones who did it right now are 40-50+ year old you think what current generation would do if they follow your solution .
in shiraz there was a harsh branch of committee that was called Khalili committee they come to the genius idea of painting a sleeve on the arm of the guys who wore short sleeved clothes , you think what was the result

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahaider97

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Because this new generation of Iranian dads has too much female hormone in them. Daughters get their arses kissed and sons are used like punching bags.
> 
> Sadly, Basijis and Hezbollahis too have the "EY VAI, HOW CAN WE BEAT THE WIMMINZ?!" mentality. They should be the ones splitting their heads open with baton blows.
> 
> Personally, I say the women and girls who defy hijab should be shaved bald and have their scalps lasered so no hair grows their again. Start doing that and not even hardcore feminists will dare let a strand of hair show, let alone taking off their scarves and waving it like monkeys' tails, screaming "mArG bAr DiKtayToOr" in that faggoty accent.


No, punish the men who failed to raise their daughters right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> honestly you need help . by that solution of yours , you don't knew Iranian , once at the time of committees they shaved the head of the guys with long hair , the result normal guys went and shaved their head to make it so that committee shaved their head ( by the way the ones who did it right now are 40-50+ year old you think what current generation would do if they follow your solution .
> in shiraz there was a harsh branch of committee that was called Khalili committee they come to the genius idea of painting a sleeve on the arm of the guys who wore short sleeved clothes , you think what was the result


There you go again, babbling like a retard. You think hair will magically sprout out of a scalp that has been ruined by a laser?

A woman prides herself on her hair being long and luxurious (unless she's mentally ill and follows some retarded trend). What will they do once they can't grow hair? Wear a wig which would make it obvious what happened to them and who they are? It defeats the entire purpose.



ahaider97 said:


> No, punish the men who failed to raise their daughters right.


By punishing their daughters and forcing them to confront the consequences of their failures. Women shouldn't be allowed to burn down the castle on capricious whims.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> By punishing their daughters and forcing them to confront the consequences of their failures. Women shouldn't be allowed to burn down the castle on capricious whims.


I'm not an Iranian so I don't want to comment further. Talking about someone else's women is a sensitive matter. But it will be something if the most powerful Iranian govt after the Safavid falls because some women wanted to show their hair.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Because this new generation of Iranian dads has too much female hormone in them. Daughters get their arses kissed and sons are used like punching bags.
> 
> Sadly, Basijis and Hezbollahis too have the "EY VAI, HOW CAN WE BEAT THE WIMMINZ?!" mentality. They should be the ones splitting their heads open with baton blows.
> 
> Personally, I say the women and girls who defy hijab should be shaved bald and have their scalps lasered so no hair grows their again. Start doing that and not even hardcore feminists will dare let a strand of hair show, let alone taking off their scarves and waving it like monkeys' tails, screaming "mArG bAr DiKtayToOr" in that faggoty accent.


We're competing with taliban in this hijab game, Saudi Arabia already gave up. Now the government caused billions of damage to the economy by disrupting internet... already now, let alone in medium term. Companies lost their customers, others went bankrupt. Investors will flee, foreign investors will not take any risk. Tax collection by government will be affected badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

ahaider97 said:


> I'm not an Iranian so I don't want to comment further. Talking about someone else's women is a sensitive matter. But it will be something if the most powerful Iranian govt after the Safavid falls because some women wanted to show their hair.


Who the f-u-c-k cares about what women think apart from simps? I've partied with dozens of chicks in both dubai and the land of my birth and I can honestly tell you, I never paid them any attention apart from when they demanded...well, you know what I mean.

Now and then, indulge their requests but generally not outright and if they ask for outrageous things, learn to give them a firm "No!"



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> We're competing with taliban in this hijab game, Saudi Arabia already gave up. Now the governmenr caused billions of damage to the economy by disrupting internet... already now, let alone in medium term. Companies lost their customers, others went bankrupt. Investors will flee, foreign investors will not take any risk. Tax collection by government will be affected badly.


Why not try to get inside the average Iranian's mind and twist them towards it? Most Iranians generally follow trends set abroad so you'd want to block the enemy's SIGINT using something like 🇨🇳's "Great Firewall" and pretty much lock Iranians out of this whole external social media environment.

After that, you can spend time repairing the damage done to their minds while simultaneously brute forcing them to lead an orderly and structured life. Any foreign visitors must be intensely screened and interactions kept limited à la DPRK.

Deduct taxes directly from paycheques. Why would you trust someone to honestly file taxes?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

BigMelatonin said:


> Albania is a NATO member so unlikely any action can be taken against MEK while they are hosted there. Best option is to arm Serbia; Iran could set up a drone factory there like it did for Russia.


So that they can slaughter Bosniaks with Iranian weapons in future? Absolutely not.

Tehran will have to find a way to strike at the heart of their complex by itself without involving slav(e)ic butchers and subhumans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

ahaider97 said:


> These kids will grow up and and unless their minds change things are not looking good for the revolution. The videos of school girls coming out of Iran should be concerning for the Iranian authorities. Little girls are usually the furthest away from politics but in Iran even they are defying authority.


When I was a kid I had exactly the same mentality but when I grew up I became a patriot and my mentality changed by 180 degree

Most of my friends that we are in connections are the same

We are completely vaccinated against zionist/ western propeganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

Sardar330 said:


> When I was a kid I had the same mentality but when I grew up I became a patriot and my mentality changed by 180 degree
> 
> Most of my friends that we are in connections are the same
> 
> We are completely vaccinated against western propeganda


Hopefully that's the case with these girls too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

ahaider97 said:


> Hopefully that's the case with these girls too.


I hope so

However we should consider the whole internet and 500 Persian speaking satellite tv channels are working against Iran


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> جشن حضرت زهرا(ص)/عمر(لعنت الله) کشان مبارک
> 
> View attachment 884901


this will make some people here so angry , I used to troll some people from KSA with it whenever they talked nonsense specially when they recite how he managed to stab 7 of the commanders that accompanied the kalif and escape to Iran while only was armed with a dagger . that version of the story really make them angry specially when i'd have said the feat was impossible without God's blessing and help of Archangels 



Sardar330 said:


> When I was a kid I had exactly the same mentality but when I grew up I became a patriot and my mentality changed by 180 degree
> 
> Most of my friends that we are in connections are the same
> 
> We are completely vaccinated against zionist/ western propeganda


these are the kids who raised by their fathers and mothers who are from 50s and 60s and they are raising the next generation , so i don't bet on that

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## jauk

Excellent analysis by Alizadeh on recent events. I suggest the self proclaimed liberal members here view closely:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> these are the kids who raised by their fathers and mothers who are from 50s and 60s and they are raising the next generation , so i don't bet on that


Their reality check will come soon. And truth be told, the gabars aren't the ones breeding - the Shia populace is, particularly the rural one.

Private sector in Iran will evolve too over time. Soon, it will just be companies headed by former Sepahis who still have ties to the organization. The order of the day will be to conform or be smothered alive (just like that spy in the thread with the Reuters article on Iranians dumb enough to spy for the CIA).

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> these are the kids who raised by their fathers and mothers who are from 50s and 60s and they are raising the next generation , so i don't bet on that


Yep you're right here


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

🇰🇵: <fires ICBM>
🇰🇷: <fires SAM in response>
(SAM fails due to failure of warhead's detonation)
🇰🇷: <shocked Pikachu face>









South Korea's military apologises over failed missile, says warhead did not explode


South Korea's military apologised on Wednesday for causing residents to worry about a during its joint drill with the United States in response to North Korea's launch of a ballistic missile over Japan a day earlier.




www.reuters.com








__





Failed Missile Launch Triggers Panic in South Korean City


A failed ballistic missile launch sparked panic in a usually quiet South Korean city after it crashed into the ground and triggered a huge fire, officials said.




www.thedefensepost.com








__





Blast in Gangneung as missile veers inland


South Korea's military will launch an investigation into the failed launch of its operational ballistic missile, it said Wednesday, and apologized for its sluggish response to the incident that baffled residents in the coastal city of Gangneung. The indigenously developed Hyunmoo 2-C ballistic...



m.koreaherald.com


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 🇰🇵: <fires ICBM>
> 🇰🇷: <fires SAM in response>
> (SAM fails due to failure of warhead's detonation)
> 🇰🇷: <*shocked Pikachu face*>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea's military apologises over failed missile, says warhead did not explode
> 
> 
> South Korea's military apologised on Wednesday for causing residents to worry about a during its joint drill with the United States in response to North Korea's launch of a ballistic missile over Japan a day earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed Missile Launch Triggers Panic in South Korean City
> 
> 
> A failed ballistic missile launch sparked panic in a usually quiet South Korean city after it crashed into the ground and triggered a huge fire, officials said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedefensepost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blast in Gangneung as missile veers inland
> 
> 
> South Korea's military will launch an investigation into the failed launch of its operational ballistic missile, it said Wednesday, and apologized for its sluggish response to the incident that baffled residents in the coastal city of Gangneung. The indigenously developed Hyunmoo 2-C ballistic...
> 
> 
> 
> m.koreaherald.com


hey I have a monopoly and copyright on any use or abuse of Pikachu here on PDF


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> hey I have a monopoly and copyright on any use or abuse of Pikachu here on PDF


You know, I associate Iranian OSINT with your Pikachu gif. It was a familiar, comforting sight back in my teenage days (although your pessimism used to make me just as angry even then 😹).


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You know, I associate Iranian OSINT with your Pikachu gif. It was a familiar, comforting sight back in my teenage days (although your pessimism used to make me just as angry even then 😹).


a question is my avatar still animated on your side , here i seems to have problem with it and its a still image

by the way here everybody say I'm too optimistic and only see the half full part of the glass , from where that pessimistic come from


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> a question is my avatar still animated on your side , here i seems to have problem with it and its a still image
> 
> by the way here everybody say I'm too optimistic and only see the half full part of the glass , from where that pessimistic come from


Yeah, I can see the clone Pikachu slapping Ash's poor Pikachu.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, you see the empty part and that gets under my skin, kek 😆


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, you see the empty part and that gets under my skin, kek


come on what you guys see as empty I see full of air

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

*If American/ western sanctions remain in their place Iran will enrich uranium to 95% instead of 60%*


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran schoolgirls lead protests over Mahsa Amini death


Iranian schoolgirls have come to the fore in protests over the death of Mahsa Amini, removing their hijabs and staging sporadic rallies in defiance of a lethal crackdown by the security forces.




amp.france24.com






This just keeps getting more embarrassing.


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Me saying, "I hope ayesha (LA) is stripped, whipped unceasingly and has heated metal rods thrust into her orifices in hell" is cursing.
> 
> Me saying, "May Allah [SWT] punish ayesha (LA) for her sins and transgressions in Hell" is La'nat.





> Please, learn the distinction between the two. And I follow Ayatollah Sistani, not Ayatollah Khamenei - I don't interfere in the affairs of who wants to follow him or not; that's between them, the Marja in question and Allah [SWT].



In English,_ la'nat kardan _is translated as 'to curse'.







At any rate the Supreme Leader's fatwa covers both definitions of the term, as does the standpoint of other _maraje'_ including ones like Vahid Khorasani, whom British turban supporters at one point were trying to portray as being on board with their malpractice, until he was interviewed about_ la'ne 'alani _and spoke out against it.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I'm sorry, if you "etihad" means compromising on matters of Faith and Fiqh to uphold some twisted cultural/political alliance, then it's pretty shameful and a betrayal of Ahlolbayt {A}.



Read again what you quoted.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You may as well not invite sunnis into our masjids and do the same by training Shia attendees on how to conduct themselves while simultaneously teaching them the truth about the enemies and killers of Ahlolbayt {A} (all of them, including the ones who martyred our Bibi jan {A}).



Because our ulema haven't been open about their positions on these issues? The whole point of inviting a Sunni speaker to a Shia Islamic Center is to uphold Islamic unity despite differences, knowing that said differences are overshadowed by commonalities.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Yeah, I did because khaled meshal was a whoreson who insulted the sanctity of a Masjid/Hosseiniyeh and also separately betrayed Iran in syria (my anger is more about the disrespect he showed; I always knew the hamas infidels would ditch us because they are sunnis).



Hamas didn't ditch Iran, they supported the opposite side during the Syrian war (essentially in a verbal manner) but their relationship with Iran was never severed, relative ups and downs notwithstanding.

And the reason behind their statements on Syria has nothing to do with them being Sunni Moslems - the majority of the Syrian Arab Army's personnel has consisted of Sunni Moslems as well. Hamas' positioning had more to do with their political affiliations, namely their proximity to the Muslim Brotherhood and the hazardous outlook of the MB's Syrian branch.

Also, since you seem to be adamant about observance of religious precepts, care to remind us about the _shari'_ sanction for calling someone a prostitute without proof? Namely, how many lashes does it consist of?



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Compare this to Fath al-Shiqaqi who founded Islamic Jihad. He would never do this and kept a portrait of Ayatollah Khomeini with him.



This would be another self-contradicting statement. Indeed, Shaqaqi the Sunni Moslem.

Or should we rather say, three contradictions at once. For Imam Khomeini's (r.A.a.) ideology explicitly stressed Islamic unity (i.e. Shia-Sunni unity), and martyr Fathi Shaqaqi happened to be a follower of this same ideology of unity.

http://qodsna.com/en/347395/Fathi-Shaqaqi-symbol-of-Shia-Sunni-unity

https://www.al-islam.org/articles/imam-khomeini-islamic-unity-sayyid-ruhullah-musawi-khomeini









Imam Khomeini; Initiator of Islamic unity


Imam Khomeini, the founder of the Islamic Republic of Iran enjoys many characteristics that differentiate him from other world leaders.




www.sharghdaily.com





We can also cite the heroic martyr hajj Qasem Soleimani, who is on the record for declaring that if a Shia Islamic movement was to make its appearance in Occupied Palestine, he would not be supporting it. That as far as Palestine's concerned, he is only going to work with organizations staffed by Sunni Moslems.

So, all these references you mentioned are worlds apart from the discourse you've been expressing about Sunni Moslems. There's simply no way to combine a Shirazi-style take on Sunni Islam with adherence to the principles of the Islamic Revolution. They're fundamentally antinomic.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Yes, I'm glad to see you're opening your mind. Your enemies can indeed be truthful on certain issues and yasser al-habib has indeed addressed the issues the Islamic Republic hasn't got the balls to broach, sorry as I'm to say this because my political loyalty is with Tehran.



You misunderstood me. I was denouncing an infiltration tactic employed by Shirazis, in an attempt to influence and misguide _bache Hezbollahis_. To no avail though, since they've systematically failed at it. Yaser al-Habib's problematic narratives have achieved nothing but to feed the enemies of the Islamic Revolution, both domestic and foreign.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I don't oppose Iranian assistance to palestinian organizations one bit. In fact, I want it to be stepped up considerably to arm them into a formidable opponent which can breach the barriers that separate the West Bank and Gaza from the occupied territories in force. Doesn't mean I can't acknowledge how much of Shia-haters palestinians are (and you may ask the Lebanese about it - they have experience regarding this).



And illegitimate takfir against Sunni Moslems, other than being in breach of Islamic rules, will somehow "help" expanding Iranian assistance to the Palestinian Resistance composed of Sunnis? Mass-killings of Sunni Moslems in Iran "probably too"... If you cannot see the absurdity of these propositions, then you're lost in cognitive constructs.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> We have every right to call a spade a spade. Sunnism rests entirely on the "Six Sahih Books" of which Sahih al-Bukhari is one and all four sunni schools of thoughts have a consensus on it, such that they persecute any sunnis who question their authenticity.



We have no right to dismiss Islamic guidelines on takfir. And, there are no grounds for takfir against Sunni brothers in Islam because no _marja' _subscribes to such a notion.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> In light of this, the hadith I speak of from Sahih al-Bukhari is one which their scholars regard as truthful and I'm merely declaring them as mushrikeen, rightfully so. Sunnis should have no complaints given I'm pretty much playing by *their* system here.



To regard a hadith as truthful is one thing, the way in which it is interpreted is another. Literal interpretation is not the only existing type of _tafsir'_. Most heavyweight traditional Sunni scholars will not operate a literal reading of the hadith.

Anti-Shia takfiris have resorted to the exact same faulty method in an attempt to twist the meaning of Shia Islamic sources and falsely ascribe grotesque beliefs to Shia Moslems.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Quite the contrary, they are speaking the truths the Islamic Republic and even non-Islamic Republic aligned Shia self-censor.
> 
> Grotesque as their politics is, they are merely bringing the hidden to light.



When it comes to this topic, there's no self-censorship on the part of the Shia _marja'iat_. Individuals like Yaser al-Habib offer the type of hogwash their foreign sponsors expect them offer in accordance with the empire's sinister agenda for the Islamic world.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Don't spin this around. The Safavid clan was a tragic one where Shaykh Junayd, Shaykh Haydar and Ali Mirza Safavi were all killed off by sunnis. Shah Ismail I's blitz across the plateau was largely vengeful but yes, he did kill sunnis including their priests who instigated their fellow infidel brethren to take up arms and attack Shias.
> 
> None of the Safavid rulers lured sunni muftis to court to poison them or slapped false charges on them with the help of a mujtahid to have them crucified and the like.
> 
> The difference between their conduct and ours is proof enough we can never coexist religiously.



Yet, in your preceding posts you were advocating the following conduct vis à vis Sunni Moslems of Iran and neighboring countries:



> Sunnism needs to be trampled underfoot and exterminated in a deluge of ink and blood, at least in Iran and Greater Iran afterwards. Get the demographics of core Iranic groups up, make sure they're raised in the Shia madhab and do it by whatever means necessary.





> Get your house in order, squash sunnism with debate, demographics and force and then swiftly move to repeat the process with karkasparasti/gabarism aka zoroastrianism. And for that, you need to shed this soft-hearted Iranian mentality of compromise that you've held for centuries (it very nearly ended my own family's heritage until I revitalized it).





> Zersetzung should be used by isolating leaders and tormenting them until they go insane or commit suicide.



Which would be no better than the treacherous murder of the Five Shia clerics you're comparing to. And actually exceeds the latter multiple times in scope. Thus I'm not exactly the one one who's been spinning things around, am I?

As for Safavid rulers I must repeat, they did not fight those people because they were Sunni, but because of internal and external conflicts of political nature.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Oh, you want to ignore "al-azhar's" origin?



Not really. It's unrelated to my statement though.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Fine, there are countless muftis there who have discounted Shia as Muslims across generations and the "Muslim brotherhood" which draws membership from trained priests from that institution has the same view as said by the late mohammad morsi, "Shia are worse than jews (Astaghfir-Allah)."



Hence why I highlighted that one will find all kinds of episodes in the history of Shia-Sunni relations. Your discourse however conveys the notion that it was exclusively one of conflict and animosity, which is incorrect.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> NO. Putting the "Shirazi" label on it because it's convenient won't work. We cannot one on hand proclaim love for Ahlolbayt {A} and then allow the very ideology and practices they opposed to blossom under our care. Wake up.



So the Ahlol Beyt (a.s.) took issue not with_ taquti_ potentates, but with Sunni Moslems as a whole? Their practices consisted in trying to eradicate Sunni Islam through the use of force, torture, warfare, demographic planning? Review your sources.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> First of all, stop pretending this problem is 200 years old. It's not.
> 
> Sunnis were a menace even before England was properly unified, before america even became a concept or before the balfour declaration was drafted.
> 
> The problem goes back to the Prophet's {S} funeral bed and all that stemmed from it. And need I remind you that sunni turks were prosecuting pilgrims to Karbala long before WWI erupted and arab bandits in particular preyed on Shia pilgrims for sectarian reasons, primarily to slaughter. There was even a saying among sunnis then and now too that whoever kills 7 Rafidhis has bought Heaven.
> 
> All this current hostility has been nurtured over 14 centuries but apparently, you've willingly poked out your eyes to blind yourself to it because it kicks out the stool from under your flimsy political stance otherwise.



When you obfuscate the distribution of power and the general geostrategic picture across periods of time, you'll inevitably arrive at nonsensical conclusions.

Pretending that the overarching contemporary threat to Shia Moslems (and to Sunni Moslems as well, for that matter) does not stem from the zio-American empire but from Sunnis as such, will leave one with no more than two conceivable rhetoric subterfuges:

1) Denial of the zio-American hand in propping up takfiri terrorist groups and in empowering them to conduct their mischief in the first place. Those who indulge in such denial would be well advised to have a better look at the plethora of both hard and circumstantial evidence substantiating the fact.

2) Denial of where power and wealth is concentrated in today's world, and what parties will therefore constitute the potentially bigger threats. And major resources aren't in the hands of a bunch of pathetic takfiri goons, they're elsewhere.

It's noteworthy that Shirazi types share the discussed outlook with pro-western liberals and exiled oppositionists of various political shades - all of them will go out of their way trying to whitewash the leading role of NATO and the zionists in generating the terrorist grouplets which have been causing trouble in Iran's vicinity and beyond.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Incorrect. Go back and read what I said about the hadith of the beardless boy God (Astaghfir-Allah) earlier and scroll up in this post to read about Sahih al-Bukhari's reputation among sunnis.



Adressed this already.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Sorry, I don't speak Persian so I'll need a translation. Besides, I'll have to run it through Ayatollah Sistani once as well but as far as I'm aware, his edict is that sketching pictures and displaying them in live or inanimate caricatures is haram.





BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Given that Islam forbids it sternly for the Prophet {S}, we cannot do that for His Successors {A} either given the context of Hadith al-Saqlayn.








https://www.sistani.org/english/qa/01282/

Next time stick with grand-ayatollah Sistani, rather than putting trust in questionable London-based preachers who are busy emulating extremist wahhabis in stirring fitna between Moslems.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Sunnis were the first ones to start taziyeh. They used to display usman's (LA) bloodstained tunic and his wife's severed fingers every year until the Tragedy of Karbala and then when the topic of Emam Hoseyn's {A} bloodied garment was brought up, the ditched it altogether because they didn't want to condemn the killer of the Prophet's{S} Grandson {A}.



And in the Shia world it made its appearance under the Safavids.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Nobody is asking to be trampled by horses



Except for the presenter who invited pilgrims to do so on one of the Shirazi clan's numerous satellite broadcasts.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I'll go off at a tangent and mention even Hazrate Adam (A) and many Messengers (A) mourned by beating themselves bloody in grief and no Allah [SWT] never chided them. As for the other argument that is looks ugly, well the stampede during Hajj between Safa and Marwa and stoning of the Shayateen is hilarious to non-Muslims as well. But we wouldn't change the rituals of Hajj and nor should we for Moharram either.










BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You can mention CIA, SIS, Mossad, AMAN, Gestapo, Stasi and the Kempetei as well. It won't undo the fact their madhab is one filled with shirk, bid'ah, a deliberate falsification of the office of Prophethood and Emamate and purposeful misunderstanding of the Quran.
> 
> And that's where yasser al-habib and allahyari come in - for all their provocations and faults, they don't let them slither away unchallenged.



And established ulema won't let British-sponsored preachers bend Shia tradition to endanger Islamic unity.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Those filthy gabar jendeha outright declare themselves to be "badass bitches". Why are you upset at me calling them the same word they use for themselves?



Because when someone does wrong including in the words they use, it doesn't entitle us to follow suit. Profanity, especially in this kind of framework, isn't conforming to Islamic _akhlaq_.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> And finally, you said something right - the Islamic Republic's moftkhori and insistence on outsourcing since the days of that baboon ahmadinejad and that swine rouhani is what hobbled the semiconductor industry and SIGINT.



I don't remember speaking of _moftkhori_, nor accusing the Islamic Republic thereof.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> most clergy are ignorant of Iranian culture too. If it wasn't for me mentioning Bandari Iranian women covered their heads prior to Islam, nobody would know...that's how bad your condition is right now.



Well, it seems you need to start learning Persian a.s.a.p. Because the question of hejab in pre-Islamic times has been discussed quite often on Iranian national television and other media.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Sunnis/haramis can be riddled with bullets to suppress their fitna, so can gabars/zoroastrians. Their ideologies of falsehood will return if you don't address them, though.



Islamic Iran will never stoop to "I"SIS' level because Islamic Iran is no NATO / zionist proxy.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> In English,_ la'nat kardan _is translated as 'to curse'.
> 
> View attachment 884544
> 
> 
> At any rate the Supreme Leader's fatwa covers both definitions of the term, as does the standpoint of other _maraje'_ including ones like Vahid Khorasani, whom British turban supporters at one point were trying to portray as being on board with their malpractice, until he was interviewed about_ la'ne 'alani _and spoke out against it.
> 
> 
> 
> Read again what you quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> Because our ulema haven't been open about their positions on these issues? The whole point of inviting a Sunni speaker to a Shia Islamic Center is to uphold Islamic unity despite differences, knowing that said differences are overshadowed by commonalities.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas didn't ditch Iran, they supported the opposite side during the Syrian war (essentially in a verbal manner) but their relationship with Iran was never severed, relative ups and downs notwithstanding.
> 
> And the reason behind their statements on Syria has nothing to do with them being Sunni Moslems - the majority of the Syrian Arab Army's personnel has consisted of Sunni Moslems as well. Hamas' positioning had more to do with their political affiliations, namely their proximity to the Muslim Brotherhood and the hazardous outlook of the MB's Syrian branch.
> 
> Also, since you seem to be adamant about observance of religious precepts, care to remind us about the _shari'_ sanction for calling someone a prostitute without proof? Namely, how many lashes does it consist of?
> 
> 
> 
> This would be another self-contradicting statement. Indeed, Shaqaqi the Sunni Moslem.
> 
> Or should we rather say, three contradictions at once. For Imam Khomeini's (r.A.a.) ideology explicitly stressed Islamic unity (i.e. Shia-Sunni unity), and martyr Fathi Shaqaqi happened to be a follower of this same ideology of unity.
> 
> http://qodsna.com/en/347395/Fathi-Shaqaqi-symbol-of-Shia-Sunni-unity
> 
> https://www.al-islam.org/articles/imam-khomeini-islamic-unity-sayyid-ruhullah-musawi-khomeini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imam Khomeini; Initiator of Islamic unity
> 
> 
> Imam Khomeini, the founder of the Islamic Republic of Iran enjoys many characteristics that differentiate him from other world leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sharghdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can also cite the heroic martyr hajj Qasem Soleimani, who is on the record for declaring that if a Shia Islamic movement was to make its appearance in Occupied Palestine, he would not be supporting it. That as far as Palestine's concerned, he is only going to work with organizations staffed by Sunni Moslems.
> 
> So, all these references you mentioned are worlds apart from the discourse you've been expressing about Sunni Moslems. There's simply no way to combine a Shirazi-style take on Sunni Islam with adherence to the principles of the Islamic Revolution. They're fundamentally antinomic.
> 
> 
> 
> You misunderstood me. I was denouncing an infiltration tactic employed by Shirazis, in an attempt to influence and misguide _bache Hezbollahis_. To no avail though, since they've systematically failed at it. Yaser al-Habib's problematic narratives have achieved nothing but to feed the enemies of the Islamic Revolution, both domestic and foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> And illegitimate takfir against Sunni Moslems, other than being in breach of Islamic rules, will somehow "help" expanding Iranian assistance to the Palestinian Resistance composed of Sunnis? Mass-killings of Sunni Moslems in Iran "probably too"... If you cannot see the absurdity of these propositions, then you're lost in cognitive constructs.
> 
> 
> 
> We have no right to dismiss Islamic guidelines on takfir. And, there are no grounds for takfir against Sunni brothers in Islam because no _marja' _subscribes to such a notion.
> 
> 
> 
> To regard a hadith as truthful is one thing, the way in which it is interpreted is another. Literal interpretation is not the only existing type of _tafsir'_. Most heavyweight traditional Sunni scholars will not operate a literal reading of the hadith.
> 
> Anti-Shia takfiris have resorted to the exact same faulty method in an attempt to twist the meaning of Shia Islamic sources and falsely ascribe grotesque beliefs to Shia Moslems.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to this topic, there's no self-censorship on the part of the Shia _marja'iat_. Individuals like Yaser al-Habib offer the type of hogwash their foreign sponsors expect them offer in accordance with the empire's sinister agenda for the Islamic world.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, in your preceding posts you were advocating the following conduct vis à vis Sunni Moslems of Iran and neighboring countries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be no better than the treacherous murder of the Five Shia clerics you're comparing to. And actually exceeds the latter multiple times in scope. Thus I'm not exactly the one one who's been spinning things around, am I?
> 
> As for Safavid rulers I must repeat, they did not fight those people because they were Sunni, but because of internal and external conflicts of political nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. It's unrelated to my statement though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why I highlighted that one will find all kinds of episodes in the history of Shia-Sunni relations. Your discourse however conveys the notion that it was exclusively one of conflict and animosity, which is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> So the Ahlol Beyt (a.s.) took issue not with_ taquti_ potentates, but with Sunni Moslems as a whole? Their practices consisted in trying to eradicate Sunni Islam through the use of force, torture, warfare, demographic planning? Review your sources.
> 
> 
> 
> When you obfuscate the distribution of power and the general geostrategic picture across periods of time, you'll inevitably arrive at nonsensical conclusions.
> 
> Pretending that the overarching contemporary threat to Shia Moslems (and to Sunni Moslems as well, for that matter) does not stem from the zio-American empire but from Sunnis as such, will leave one with no more than two conceivable rhetoric subterfuges:
> 
> 1) Denial of the zio-American hand in propping up takfiri terrorist groups and in empowering them to conduct their mischief in the first place. Those who indulge in such denial would be well advised to have a better look at the plethora of both hard and circumstantial evidence substantiating the fact.
> 
> 2) Denial of where power and wealth is concentrated in today's world, and what parties will therefore constitute the potentially bigger threats. And major resources aren't in the hands of a bunch of pathetic takfiri goons, they're elsewhere.
> 
> It's noteworthy that Shirazi types share the discussed outlook with pro-western liberals and exiled oppositionists of various political shades - all of them will go out of their way trying to whitewash the leading role of NATO and the zionists in generating the terrorist grouplets which have been causing trouble in Iran's vicinity and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> Adressed this already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 884563
> 
> 
> https://www.sistani.org/english/qa/01282/
> 
> Next time stick with grand-ayatollah Sistani, rather than putting trust in questionable London-based preachers who are busy emulating extremist wahhabis in stirring fitna between Moslems.
> 
> 
> 
> And in the Shia world it made its appearance under the Safavids.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the presenter who invited pilgrims to do so on one of the Shirazi clan's numerous satellite broadcasts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 884568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And established ulema won't let British-sponsored preachers bend Shia tradition to endanger Islamic unity.
> 
> 
> 
> Because when someone does wrong including in the words they use, it doesn't entitle us to follow suit. Profanity, especially in this kind of framework, isn't conforming to Islamic _akhlaq_.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember speaking of _moftkhori_, nor accusing the Islamic Republic thereof.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it seems you need to start learning Persian a.s.a.p. Because the question of hejab in pre-Islamic times has been discussed quite often on Iranian national television and other media.
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic Iran will never stoop to "I"SIS' level because Islamic Iran is no NATO / zionist proxy.


May I ask you why you sent this entire retarded monologue to me twice?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> I'd prefer to stay "anonymous" on here and would advise you to do the same.


Heh...fine. I guess I'll have to let the previous post of mine stand for anyone reading although I wanted to tear into you with no censorship involved.


----------



## SalarHaqq

BigMelatonin said:


> Albania is a NATO member so unlikely any action can be taken against MEK while they are hosted there. Best option is to arm Serbia; Iran could set up a drone factory there like it did for Russia.



Serbia has had no major conflict with Albania. Only with Albanian-speaking Kosovo which used to be part of its territory.

Lesson for "ethno"-nationalist separatists in West Asia who claim to speak on behalf of communities that straddle several countries, and who are being assisted by NATO and/or the zionist regime: should they ever succeed in separating lands from the nation-states they inhabit, their patrons are not going to let them unify the newly independent entities into one, just as they wouldn't allow Albania to annex Kosovo. Just as autonomous Kurdish regions in Iraq and Syria remain separate.

The zio-American empire's goal is to split nation-states of the region into multiple parts, not to replace them with equally large entities simply by shifting borders into a given direction.




ahaider97 said:


> These kids will grow up and and unless their minds change things are not looking good for the revolution. The videos of school girls coming out of Iran should be concerning for the Iranian authorities. Little girls are usually the furthest away from politics but in Iran even they are defying authority.



Those seen in pictures and videos are from middle to upper class backgrounds. Hardly a majority. And conditioned in their thinking by both their families and by the unrelenting, massive propaganda the enemy is flooding Iranians with 24/7 through the internet. It's high time for Iranian authorities to introduce the National Internet system that's been talked about for ages, and efficiently filter out undesired content at long last.




Sardar330 said:


> I hope so
> 
> However we should consider the whole internet and 500 Persian speaking satellite tv channels are working against Iran



The National Internet project along with an enforcement of the ban on satellite receivers, is key to neutralizing the enemy's cultural soft war against the Iranian people, against the traditional religion of the land and against local culture. Hence why liberals i.e. NATO's fifth column in Iran, have been mobilizing their entire resources to delay and sabotage the implementation of the National Internet.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

MEK and hasbara troll efforts in action:










Soon or late we have to destroy their cores to save Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577165794806444032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573726269174214656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573038725277184001

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

TheImmortal said:


> Iran schoolgirls lead protests over Mahsa Amini death
> 
> 
> Iranian schoolgirls have come to the fore in protests over the death of Mahsa Amini, removing their hijabs and staging sporadic rallies in defiance of a lethal crackdown by the security forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.france24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just keeps getting more embarrassing.


We have to see larger scale 🇮🇷

Not even 1:10000000~~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Sardar330 said:


> We have to see larger scale 🇮🇷
> 
> Not even 1:10000000~~



We need to mobilize the babies. Maybe they can leave nurseries to take their hijab off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577165794806444032
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573726269174214656
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573038725277184001


My bloodline will be carrying hatred for gabars right down to the Qaem's {ATFS AS HJ} Occultation and to Yaum ol Qiyamat itself.

I really hate karkasparasti and karkasparastha alike.


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> Those seen in pictures and videos are from middle to upper class backgrounds. Hardly a majority. And conditioned in their thinking by both their families and by the unrelenting, massive propaganda the enemy is flooding Iranians with 24/7 through the internet. It's high time for Iranian authorities to introduce the National Internet system that's been talked about for ages, and efficiently filter out undesired content at long last.


Brother salar, there is something deeply wrong in Iran if school girls in dozens are openly desecrating sacred religious symbols like that. In Pakistan a man wouldn't be able to show his face in public if his daughter acted like that.


----------



## lydian fall

ahaider97 said:


> Brother salar, there is something deeply wrong in Iran if school girls in dozens are openly desecrating sacred religious symbols like that. In Pakistan a man wouldn't be able to show his face in public if his daughter acted like that.


Brother haidar they're not even 1:100000000 of our society

End of story from me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> There you go again, babbling like a retard. You think hair will magically sprout out of a scalp that has been ruined by a laser?
> 
> A woman prides herself on her hair being long and luxurious (unless she's mentally ill and follows some retarded trend). What will they do once they can't grow hair? Wear a wig which would make it obvious what happened to them and who they are? It defeats the entire purpose.


and you made two assumption both wrong .
first you assumed laser is permanent . well no its not .
two you think laser is the only way to cut hair.
do you want me make a list of actress who shaved their head for a movie

and about women pride themselves on their long hair again wrong , maybe in India yes m last summer i shaved my head and went to hospital , two of the other female residents after that also cut their hair to about 1-1.5cm which in my book is far from long and lustrous .
and be assured if you do that they wont wear a wig . they show it as a honor badge and many other girl go shave their head


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Those seen in pictures and videos are from middle to upper class backgrounds. Hardly a majority. And conditioned in their thinking by both their families and by the unrelenting, massive propaganda the enemy is flooding Iranians with 24/7 through the internet. It's high time for Iranian authorities to introduce the National Internet system that's been talked about for ages, and efficiently filter out undesired content at long last.


in Tehran in south the situation was a lot violent and they were from low to middle class.
and the middle class is the actual power in a country

but honestly when you talk i have doubt what you mean . so if you give us a definition of what you call middleclass thus unimportant and hardly a majority . in healthy society middle class is the majority.


funny part is you want to defend islandic values , but what you suggest is filtering and not allowing the other voiced be heard , somebody may think islandic values have nothing to say against western values that you have to silence them and force people only hear one voice . honestly is it how you see islandic values ? weak , unappealing , a culture of force and harshly silencing opposition ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> Brother haidar they're not even 1:100000000 of our society
> 
> End of story from me..


that would be 0.8 person , they are far larger percentage and each day pass they become more numerous unless some fundamental change in how we represent our cultural identity and Islamic value happens


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> Brother salar, there is something deeply wrong in Iran if school girls in dozens are openly desecrating sacred religious symbols like that. In Pakistan a man wouldn't be able to show his face in public if his daughter acted like that.



I assume that by religious symbols, you are referring to the hejab?

At any rate, we can say that in this regard, Iran differs from Pakistan in two ways:

1) So-called societal "modernization". There's a contrast in indicators such as female school enrollment, urbanization, access to media and the internet and so on.

One of the most shining thinkers of the Islamic Revolution, our dear shahid Morteza Motahhari, once had a dream: that of a process of modernization which would not end up threatening the standing of our religion in society, unlike to the path taken by the freemason-controlled west. He correctly argued that historically, the Islamic world had not witnessed the type of tensions observable in the west between religious institution and science.

However, forty three years on, my personal conclusion is that this objective was missed. And the reason squarely lies in the cultural aggression Islamic Iran and the Iranian population have been subjected at the hands of an immensely resourceful enemy. No nation, no society is immune to social engineering, propaganda, psy-ops on a grand scale - no matter the authenticity, the robustness, the purity of its civilizational traditions.

Modernization, in turn, immensely facilitates the enemy's sinister task, because it opens up technological and societal avenues for cultural aggression.

In other terms, we will witness similar phenomena in Pakistan once similar tresholds of social and human development (in the sense of the United Nation's HDI) are reached.

Motahhari's vision would certainly have come true, had Iran been spared from these three to four decades of all-out soft war, because his theoretical premises were accurate.

2) The intensity of above mentioned cultural aggression in the case of Iran versus Pakistan. Of course the imperialist enemy and its underlying globalist oligarchy have no intention of sparing any nation - Islamic or non-Islamic. However, they are concentrating on their main geostrategic adversaries first. Hence their obsession with Iran and the Islamic Revolution, which has been a priority target to them.

This all being said, the school girls shown in the media during recent days were essentially from the upper middle class to upper class bourgeoisie. Not representative of the majority of society.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> in Tehran in south the situation was a lot violent and they were from low to middle class.



School girls weren't involved in any violence, and the bulk of those seen did not show up in southern Tehran.



Hack-Hook said:


> but honestly when you talk i have doubt what you mean . so if you give us a definition of what you call middleclass thus unimportant and hardly a majority . in healthy society middle class is the majority.



The upper middle class and upper class are not a majority in Iran, nor in most other countries.



Hack-Hook said:


> funny part is you want to defend islandic values , but what you suggest is filtering and not allowing the other voiced be heard , somebody may think islandic values have nothing to say against western values that you have to silence them and force people only hear one voice . honestly is it how you see islandic values ? weak , unappealing , a culture of force and harshly silencing opposition ?



"Islandic values"? It may be funny to someone with an insufficient, politicized understanding of social processes.

First of all yes, in a post-modern setting, those who promote the lofty values of religion will be at an inherent disadvantage over their adversaries. Because of the characteristics and parameters of post-modernity and the way it conditions human existence.

Second of all, people do not necessarily decide based on reason, nor do they necessarily choose what's best for them. It's enough to study two modern disciplines (or their modern variants) to understand how people can be manipulated: political propaganda, and commercial advertising. On a deeper level yet, there's social engineering - a methodical process of intervening into and shaping the collective mind, which results in a transformation of society irreversible through other means.

Third of all, quantity and aesthetic, formal gimmickry trumps content in post-modern media communication and messaging. Here, the enemy's resources cannot be matched by Islamic Iran. And asymmetrical resistance in this field is not conceivable, as opposed to the realm of hard power. Therefore, in order to level the playing field, the enemy's channels of cultural uprooting must be interrupted to the best possible extent.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> What religious symbols do you mean?
> 
> At any rate, we can say that in this regard, Iran differs from Pakistan in two ways:
> 
> 1) So-called societal "modernization". There's a contrast in indicators such as female school enrollment, urbanization, access to media and the internet and so on.
> 
> One of the most shining thinkers of the Islamic Revolution, our dear shahid Morteza Motahhari, once had a dream: that of a process of modernization which would not end up threatening the standing of our religion in society, unlike to the path taken by the freemason-controlled west. He correctly argued that historically, the Islamic world had not witnessed the type of tensions observable in the west between religious institution and science.
> 
> However, forty three years on, my personal conclusion is that this objective was missed. And the reason squarely lies in the cultural aggression Islamic Iran and the Iranian population have been subjected at the hands of an immensely resourceful enemy. No nation, no society is immune to social engineering, propaganda, psy-ops on a grand scale - no matter the authenticity, the robustness, the purity of its civilizational traditions.
> 
> Modernization, in turn, immensely facilitates the enemy's sinister task, because it opens up technological and societal avenues for cultural aggression.
> 
> In other terms, we will witness similar phenomena in Pakistan once similar tresholds of social and human development (in the sense of the United Nation's HDI) are reached.
> 
> Motahhari's vision would certainly have come true, had Iran been spared from these three to four decades of all-out soft war, because his theoretical premises were accurate.
> 
> 2) The intensity of above mentioned cultural aggression in the case of Iran versus Pakistan. Of course the imperialist enemy and its underlying globalist oligarchy have no intention of sparing any nation - Islamic or non-Islamic. However, they are concentrating on their main geostrategic adversaries first. Hence their obsession with Iran and the Islamic Revolution, which has been a priority target to them.
> 
> This all being said, the school girls shown in the media during recent days were essentially from the upper middle class to upper class bourgeoisie. Not representative of the majority of society.


Poverty and hunger is better than the state in which the sacred name of Imam Hussain(AS) is burned publicly. In Iran you get jailed for disrespecting Sunni figures but apparently Shia sanctities are fair game.

Why is the majority allowing all of this to happen. Do they have no ghairat for their honor and their deen? What use are their missiles and weapons if their daughters are stripping their clothes and nothing is sacred in their country anymore?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

@LeGenD @waz @Irfan Baloch @Amaa'n @WebMaster

Despite moderator LeGend's recent request to the user:







Perhaps a ban would be in order at this point?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

SalarHaqq said:


> @LeGenD @waz @Irfan Baloch @Amaa'n @WebMaster
> 
> Despite moderator LeGend's recent request to the user:
> 
> View attachment 885001
> 
> 
> Perhaps a ban would be in order at this point?


I’m pretty sure you do the same thing honestly I find it hilarious men are talking about women rights to,and yes my wife is a strong independent Muslim woman and I find it pretty sexy @Falcon29 not going to get in a back and forth just stating facts I’ve done it as well by the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## doorstar

SalarHaqq said:


> @LeGenD @waz @Irfan Baloch @Amaa'n @WebMaster
> 
> Despite moderator LeGend's recent request to the user:
> 
> View attachment 885001
> 
> 
> Perhaps a ban would be in order at this point?


you are a freaky joke and not a funny one at that.

this here user that you keep moaning about is a sectarian hater who posted caricatures of Imam Khomeini marhoom and you (along with these parsi and/or bharati mods who ignored me reporting those) had no problems with that but you object to him giving you a laugh reaction. what a weirdo you are!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> School girls weren't involved in any violence, and the bulk of those seen did not show up in southern Tehran.


here you make an assumption and think its true


SalarHaqq said:


> The upper middle class and upper class are not a majority in Iran, nor in most other countries.


as if those people bother with such thing , no they don't participate in anything that endanger them , you can find them participate in uprising with their tweeter and Instagram accounts , you never will see them in street , who ever you see in street are middle class and poor peoples .


SalarHaqq said:


> First of all yes, in a post-modern setting, those who promote the lofty values of religion will be at an inherent disadvantage over their adversaries. Because of the characteristics and parameters of post-modernity and the way it conditions human existence.


if they use archaic techniques to do so . government in Iran control all the media why they are not appealing to people because they choose the path of propaganda instead of teaching the true values to people , IRIB only made channels that provide low value materials , all of the programs broadcasted there if put together you can make 4-5 channels that worth watching the rest are shit
the same with radio . when you look at newspapers , they are instead of acting as media have become a boxing ring between political groups.
in school , we make students hate Islamic values because we lie to them and think by doing so we promote those values and we think children don't understand.


SalarHaqq said:


> Second of all, people do not necessarily decide based on reason, nor do they necessarily choose what's best for them. It's enough to study two modern disciplines (or their modern variants) to understand how people can be manipulated: political propaganda, and commercial advertising. On a deeper level yet, there's social engineering - a methodical process of intervening into and shaping the collective mind, which results in an irreversible transformation of society.


that's where you are wrong , people may not decide on what is good for them , but if you decide for them and say its correct and you must accept it and have nothing to say about it , well they rebel . they say i do what i like and you can go and ..........
the correct approach is pen not sword


SalarHaqq said:


> Third of all, quantity and aesthetic, formal gimmickry trumps content in post-modern media communication and messaging. Here, the enemy's resources cannot be matched by Islamic Iran. And asymmetrical resistance in this field is not conceivable, as opposed to the realm of hard power. Therefore, in order to level the playing field, the enemy's channels of cultural uprooting must be interrupted to the best possible extent.



again you are wrong enemy ressources are far more limited that what you have as amatter of fact if enemy ressources are more than what you have inside your country then its time to read a requiem for you


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> Poverty and hunger is better than the state in which the sacred name of Imam Hussain(AS) is burned publicly. In Iran you get jailed for disrespecting Sunni figures but apparently Shia sanctities are fair game.



If caught, those desecrating a sanctity will definitely get sanctioned.

Iranian journalist arrested over 'insults' to imam​








Iranian journalist arrested over 'insults' to imam


Iran's judiciary has arrested a journalist over "insults" to Imam Hussein, one of the most revered religious figures in the Shiite Islamic republic, its news agency reported on Thursday.




au.news.yahoo.com





Don't pay attention to the bias in the article, after all it's a hostile source, but it illustrates the point.

So I don't think the comparison you made was really fair.

Also please note, by modernization I was not referring to poverty and hunger but to other types of indicators which the UN calls "human development".



ahaider97 said:


> Why is the majority allowing all of this to happen. Do they have no ghairat for their honor and their deen?



They definitely care, which is why they staged massive counter-rallies. And expressed their readiness for mobilization if the Leader issues the order.

Apart from that, it is not advised for citizens to take the law into their own hands. When it comes to law enforcement, it restored order and arrested a large number of rioters.




doorstar said:


> you are a freaky joke and not a funny one at that.
> 
> this here user that you keep moaning about is a sectarian hater who posted caricatures of Imam Khomeini marhoom and you (along with these parsi and/or bharati mods who ignored me reporting those) had no problems with that but you object to him giving you a laugh reaction. what a weirdo you are!



Go troll elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> here you make an assumption and think its true



Incorrect, I'm basing myself upon media reports and upon the locations I see. One cannot assume something to be true for which there is no indication.



Hack-Hook said:


> as if those people bother with such thing , no they don't participate in anything that endanger them , you can find them participate in uprising with their tweeter and Instagram accounts , you never will see them in street , who ever you see in street are middle class and poor peoples .



No, the school girls we saw were not from impoverished milieus. You quoted me about school girls, don't deviate from the subject matter.



Hack-Hook said:


> if they use archaic techniques to do so . government in Iran control all the media why they are not appealing to people because they choose the path of propaganda instead of teaching the true values to people , IRIB only made channels that provide low value materials , all of the programs broadcasted there if put together you can make 4-5 channels that worth watching the rest are shit
> the same with radio . when you look at newspapers , they are instead of acting as media have become a boxing ring between political groups.
> in school , we make students hate Islamic values because we lie to them and think by doing so we promote those values and we think children don't understand.



Confused mish-mash of allegations completely missing the point I made. None of this has any bearing on the fact that in the post-modern era, given its general _Zeitgeist_, those promoting the traditional values of religion face an inherent handicap and are at a disadvantage from the get-go.



Hack-Hook said:


> that's where you are wrong , people may not decide on what is good for them , but if you decide for them and say its correct and you must accept it and have nothing to say about it , well they rebel . they say i do what i like and you can go and ..........
> the correct approach is pen not sword



Missed the point again. I did not talk of resorting to physical coercion.



Hack-Hook said:


> again you are wrong enemy ressources are far more limited that what you have as amatter of fact if enemy ressources are more than what you have inside your country then its time to read a requiem for you



False, the enemy's resources are virtually unlimited on the internet. So are its financial resources in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## doorstar

SalarHaqq said:


> Go troll elsewhere.


so you deserve more reverence than the Muslim Aʾimma? delusional much? keep away from the 'sacred' fire it seems to be melting your single figure number of gray matter cells

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> If caught, those desecrating a sanctity will definitely get sanctioned.
> 
> http://www.basnews.com/en/babat/520315
> 
> Don't pay attention to the bias in the article, after all it's a hostile source, but it illustrates the point.
> 
> So I don't think the comparison you made was really fair.
> 
> Also please not, by modernization I was not referring to poverty and hunger but to other types of indicators which the UN calls "human development".
> 
> 
> 
> They definitely care, which is why they staged massive counter-rallies. And expressed their readiness for mobilization if the Leader issues the order.
> 
> Apart from that, it is not advised for citizens to take the law into their own hands. When it comes to law enforcement, it restored order and arrested a large number of rioters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go troll elsewhere.


Every few years this theater repeats itself in Iran. I wouldn't have cared much but ironically this has become the most popular anti-Islam movement in the world. Even in Europe, Iranians are attacking Shia mosques and spreading insane amount of anti-Islam propaganda.

They banned blood letting rituals because it affects the image of the religion, but what about their own actions that lead to this drama repeating every few years in Iran and then spreading around the world. What about the harm it has done to the image of Shia muslims around the world?

This is the time for the revolution to make some serious decisions. Otherwise the stability of Iran will remain hostage to the whims of anarchists and their handlers. Maybe test nukes or bomb Israel or kill a few important people there. Otherwise they will win over the future generations of Iran and then goodbye to the revolution.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

@waz @WebMaster @LeGenD @The Eagle 








Please remove terrorists from your website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sardar330 said:


> @waz @WebMaster @LeGenD @The Eagle
> 
> View attachment 885005
> 
> 
> This felon must get banned



Imagine how desperate and enraged the troll must be, that every time they log into this forum, they first use the search function to find my recent posts and then spend minutes spamming them all with emoticons.

The subject's still exasperated about how I put them in their place a year ago or so. Probably they're having nightmares about me too. What a sad clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

ahaider97 said:


> Every few years this theater repeats itself in Iran. I wouldn't have cared much but ironically this has become the most popular anti-Islam movement in the world. Even in Europe, Iranians are attacking Shia mosques and spreading insane amount of anti-Islam propaganda.
> 
> They banned blood letting rituals because it affects the image of the religion, but what about their own actions that lead to this drama repeating every few years in Iran and then spreading around the world. What about the harm it has done to the image of Shia muslims around the world?
> 
> This is the time for the revolution to make some serious decisions. Otherwise the stability of Iran will remain hostage to the whims of anarchists and their handlers. Maybe test nukes or bomb Israel or kill a few important people there. Otherwise they will win over the future generations of Iran and then goodbye to the revolution.


Saudis pay for all the anti shia activities in the world

BTW they're not against Shia that much they are against Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> No, the school girls we saw were not from impoverished milieus. You quoted me about school girls, don't deviate from the subject matter.


if you think upper class and upper middle class participated in uprising from somewhere outside their hous and behind their computer you need to recheck your facts



SalarHaqq said:


> False, the enemy's resources are virtually unlimited on the internet. So are its financial resources in general.


as i said requiem


----------



## lydian fall

SalarHaqq said:


> Imagine how desperate and enraged the troll must be, that every time they log into this forum, they first use the search function to find my recent posts and then spend minutes spamming them all with emoticons.
> 
> The subject's still exasperated about how I put them in their place a year ago or so. Probably they're having nightmares about me too. What a sad clown.


lunatic Wahhabi guy ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

Sardar330 said:


> Saudis pay for all the anti shia activities in the world
> 
> View attachment 885011


We are all patiently waiting for Iran to hit back against the conspirators. From Syria to Iraq, enough blows have been taken. A retaliation is in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> Every few years this theater repeats itself in Iran. I wouldn't have cared much but ironically this has become the most popular anti-Islam movement in the world. Even in Europe, Iranians are attacking Shia mosques and spreading insane amount of anti-Islam propaganda.
> 
> They banned blood letting rituals because it affects the image of the religion, but what about their own actions that lead to this drama repeating every few years in Iran and then spreading around the world. What about the harm it has done to the image of Shia muslims around the world?



I believe you're aware that those who commit such actions are hostile towards the government which banned tatbir? So the Islamic Republic can hardly be held responsible for what these hooligans are doing.

Also why would the image of pious Shia Muslims suffer from the aggressive behaviour of their adversaries?



ahaider97 said:


> This is the time for the revolution to make some serious decisions. Otherwise the stability of Iran will remain hostage to the whims of anarchists and their handlers. Maybe test nukes or bomb Israel or kill a few important people there. Otherwise they will win over the future generations of Iran and then goodbye to the revolution.



How will the measures you proposed stop the enemy's soft war and cultural aggression? The solution lies in what I suggested: first priority, cut off the channels through which the enemy is bombarding Iranians with propaganda and psy-ops 24/7; second priority, improve the domestic communication apparatus.

The west's reformist / moderate fifth column have done everything in their power to jeopardize the implementation of the National Internet project to this date, and are extremely sensitive to it because they know this will cleanse the toxicity their western patrons have been cultivating in the minds of the many Iranians. 

This right here is where the revolutionary core of the system must make a swift and brave decision.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

ahaider97 said:


> We are all patiently waiting for Iran to hit back against the conspirators. From Syria to Iraq, enough blows have been taken. A retaliation is in order.


Well they martyred family of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) after his demise. We mustn't expect that they be kind against others

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> How will the measures you proposed stop the enemy's soft war and cultural aggression? The solution lies in what I suggested: first priority, cut off the channels through which the enemy is bombarding Iranians with propaganda and psy-ops 24/7; second priority, improve the domestic communication apparatus.
> 
> This is why as soon as I mention it, resident liberals jump in to protest. The west's reformist / moderate fifth column has jeopardized the implementation of the National Internet project to this date. This is where the revolutionary core of the system must make a swift and brave decision.


It will raise the stakes for those who are conspiring against Iran. You support a riot here, we kill a general there.

Personally I say let the women be, this is not the hill to die on. Red lines must be drawn around other more important issues. It will be a great tragedy, as I said before, that the most powerful Iranian govt in history falls because some women wanted to show their hair.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> if you think upper class and upper middle class participated in uprising from somewhere outside their hous and behind their computer you need to recheck your facts



How many times do I need to tell you we were talking about the school girls, not the rioters?



Hack-Hook said:


> as i said requiem



Not so. Resource inequality can be made up for through corrective measures. Something akin to positive discrimination of sorts. The National Internet project and efficient filtering of subversive material is a major measure of this kind.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> How many times do I need to tell you we were talking about the school girls, not the rioters?


how many time i must say anybody in uprising was from middle class and lower class


SalarHaqq said:


> Not so. Resource inequality can be made up for through corrective measures. Something akin to positive discrimination of sorts. The National Internet project and efficient filtering of subversive material is a major measure of this kind.


as i said just bring more dissatisfaction and uprising , for that you need adequate infrastructure and we don't have that yet. and if you just let one route open that can be used as a route to circumvent the restriction even in china there is ways to bypass government restriction on the internet

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

Sardar330 said:


> Well they martyred family of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) after his demise. We mustn't expect that they be kind against others


For us twelvers, the only true leader is Al Hujjah Al Qaim(ATFJ). Before his movement if Allah gives us power we are thankful and if our enemies are dominant over us, we are patient. True justice will only be delivered when the master of the era(ATFJ) will make his stand. Until then we wait. 

Every enemy of Al Muhammad(SAWW) will pay for his crimes, both in this world and the next. They will be resurrected twice from their graves.

So at the end of the day, I don't really care much about the politics of this world. I just have sympathies for Shia around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> It will raise the stakes for those who are conspiring against Iran. You support a riot here, we kill a general there.



The problem is, they did not just support a riot here and there using the classic instruments intelligence services resort to in this regard.

Beneath their capability to trigger and then support riots, lies a heavy, long-term groundwork. Namely, the soft war I spoke of.

And one can't retaliate with kinetic measures against a diffuse, non-kinetic undertaking such as soft war It would be counter-productive. What would Iran's message be? Shut down the millions of anti-IR websites, social media accounts, forums etc in hundreds of languages across the internet, close the dozens upon dozens of Persian-language oppositionist satellite broadcasters beaming into Iran, or we'll eliminate another general of yours? It's not a viable equation.




Hack-Hook said:


> how many time i must say anybody in uprising was from middle class and lower class



I was talking about the school girls, not the rioters. Kindly stop derailing this, you're having a monologue here since you're not addressing my actual comment.



Hack-Hook said:


> as i said just bring more dissatisfaction and uprising , for that you need adequate infrastructure and we don't have that yet. and if you just let one route open that can be used as a route to circumvent the restriction even in china there is ways to bypass government restriction on the internet



The technology is there, it's nothing extraordinary. In China the system works well and has shielded the broader masses of Chinese people from the sort of mental intoxication Iranians have been subjected to. So over time, introduction of the National Internet will dampen and reverse the impact of the enemy's soft war. Social re-engineering, just like the foregoing hostile engineering, is a long term endeavor.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> The problem is, they did not just support a riot here and there using the classic instruments intelligence services resort to in this regard.
> 
> Beneath their capability to trigger and then support riots, lies a heavy, long-term groundwork. Namely, the soft war I spoke of.
> 
> And you one retaliate against a diffuse, non-kinetic undertaking such a soft war with kinetic measures. It would be counter-productive. What would be Iran's message? Shut down the millions of anti-IR websites, social media accounts, forums etc in hundreds of languages on the internet, close the dozens upon dozens of Persian-language oppositionists satellite broadcasters beaming into Iran, or we'll eliminate another one of general of yours?


In a war of attrition against the whole world the revolution will lose. That's why it has to hit back to avoid the slow death. In this constant defensive state the enemy keeps raising the stakes every day. These girls that are today destroying the portraits of esteemed religious scholars will tomorrow give births. Women raise the generations, if the enemy has corrupted your women, you have already lost.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> In a war of attrition against the whole world the revolution will lose. That's why it has to hit back to avoid the slow death. In this constant defensive state the enemy keeps raising the stakes every day.



When the discrepancy in terms of classic power is as wide as this, there's a limit to how far you can go in retaliating kinetically without providing the enemy with the political capital it needs to escalate beyond your threshold of resistance.

As long as this discrepancy in classic parameters of power is there, Islamic Iran's posture will have to be mostly defensive, and more importantly asymmetrical in nature.

However there's no formula for asymmetric resistance I could think of in the field of information warfare. Balance can therefore only be restored by severing the enemy's vectors of access to the minds of the Iranian people, read implementing the National Internet, removing the dish antennas.



ahaider97 said:


> These girls that are today destroying the portraits of esteemed religious scholars will tomorrow give births. Women raise the generations, if the enemy has corrupted your women, you have already lost.



The school girls you saw pertained essentially to the wealthier segments of society. A minority. The enemy has corrupted some women, but not all.

In this video you can see Iranian women who hold the esteemed scholars in respect:






And to be fair they're not just a handful either.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> When the discrepancy in terms of classic power is as wide as this, there's a limit to how far you can go in retaliating kinetically without providing the enemy with the political capital it needs to escalate beyond your threshold of resistance.
> 
> As long as this discrepancy in classic parameters of power is there, Islamic Iran's posture will have to be mostly defensive, and more importantly asymmetrical in nature.
> 
> 
> 
> The school girls you saw pertained essentially to the wealthier segments of society. A minority. The enemy has corrupted some women, but not all.
> 
> Here you can see Iranian women who hold the esteemed scholars in respect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not just a handful either.


To my Pakistani mind it is extremely absurd that a woman can come out in the middle of the city, in middle of traffic among thousands of people, to burn Hijab and desecrate religious symbols, including the portraits of martyrs and scholars and even, in one case, to extreme sadness and rage, a mob burned flags bearing the names of Imam Hussain(AS). May Allah punish them all because the IRI is apparently powerless against such scum.

The first time I got to witness curfew and military on the streets of my city was when a mob burned Shia symbolic flags with religious significance. And we Shias are a minority in Pakistan. Recently two young Shia men were martyred in a ceremony of raising these flags in Gilgit. The Kashmiri Shias made their police apologize over a portrait of Shahid Qasim Soleimani(RA). Contrast all of this to what we are seeing in Iran.

While the Iranians were winning in Syria and Lebanon, their enemy was busy in Iran itself and now we're seeing the results.


----------



## Battlion25

ahaider97 said:


> To my Pakistani mind it is extremely absurd that a woman can come out in the middle of the city, in middle of traffic among thousands of people, to burn Hijab and desecrate religious symbols, including the portraits of martyrs and scholars and even, in one case, to extreme sadness and rage, a mob burned flags bearing the names of Imam Hussain(AS). May Allah punish them all because the IRI is apparently powerless against such scum.
> 
> The first time I got to witness curfew and military on the streets of my city was when a mob burned Shia symbolic flags with religious significance. And we Shias are a minority in Pakistan. Recently two young Shia men were martyred in a ceremony of raising these flags in Gilgit. The Kashmiri Shias made their police apologize over a portrait of Shahid Qasim Soleimani(RA). Contrast all of this to what we are seeing in Iran.
> 
> While the Iranians were winning in Syria and Lebanon, their enemy was busy in Iran itself and now we're seeing the results.



I don't understand why you making this appear as if there is conspiracy against Iran and mostly Sunni conspiracy which is a falsehood..

Besides Shia don't traditionally get treated poorly in Sunni majority areas which is not the case. There is less of religiousity everywhere nowadays which is the issue mostly in Sunni majority countries but now it looks like the Iranian have gone also less religious who use to be the most religious.

Politics constantly change in the world and they never stay the same and also
nobody really won Syria imho it is has entered a frozen stalemate with 3 defacto states. I don't even see another side wanting to revisit that again because the whole thing was a mistake really. 10 years of waste because it lead to nothing and everyone remained without gaining. As for Lebanon there has been no war there and status-quo has always been the same in Lebanon. As for the protests in Iran there are some other elements behind them.

This was brewing for some years within Iran and there has been some protests in the last few years for different reasons but I think they only wanted one chance to start protests.

All tho I don't see this protests causing regime change this is out of question as the IRGC ain't going anywehere anytime soon. They are not threatened by popular protests once in awhile.

Who is behind this? the same culprit as always the Americans. I honestly don't know what type of magic they are using but it is effective remember how fast they caused protests in Kazakhstan in order to divert the Russians attention from Ukraine but the protests just fizzled out within like 4 days.. I also believe they were behind the collapse of Sri Lanka because China had a strong hold there.. The same with Venezuela because of their ties to Russia. Next they will topple the Hungarian gov't.

The way they are achieving this is suspcious and call me crazy but some type of blackmagic is involved here. I don't know what they are sacrificing but something i assume because if you can ignite protests in a wealthy and peaceful country like Kazakhstan out of nowhere for only divertion tactics you are a black-magician..

This protests will not lead to anywhere and it will fizzle out especially in places like Iran. But Islam itself is fizzling out slowly worldwide unfortunately from generations to generations things will be much worse for every country come 2050-2055 they will be debating whether they should allow LGBT communities. Unfortunately I can forsee this.

As Sunni myself I have zero interests in seeing the Mullah's replaced and I believe they have a rule to play which is why I prefer them compared to an irreligious element coming out of Iran which will only lead to others becoming even more irreligious and perversion. They advocate for modesty and decency the Mullah's


----------



## ahaider97

Battlion25 said:


> mostly Sunni conspiracy


Come on man! how did you reach that conclusion from my posts.


----------



## Battlion25

ahaider97 said:


> Come on man! how did you reach that conclusion from my posts.



I may have misunderstood you along the way..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahaider97

Battlion25 said:


> I don't understand why you making this appear as if there is conspiracy against Iran and mostly Sunni conspiracy which is a falsehood..
> 
> Besides Shia don't traditionally get treated poorly in Sunni majority areas which is not the case. There is less of religiousity everywhere nowadays which is the issue mostly in Sunni majority countries but now it looks like the Iranian have gone also less religious who use to be the most religious.
> 
> Politics constantly change in the world and they never stay the same and also
> nobody really won Syria imho it is has entered a frozen stalemate with 3 defacto states. I don't even see another side wanting to revisit that again because the whole thing was a mistake really. 10 years of waste because it lead to nothing and everyone remained without gaining. As for Lebanon there has been no war there and status-quo has always been the same in Lebanon. As for the protests in Iran there are some other elements behind them.
> 
> This was brewing for some years within Iran and there has been some protests in the last few years for different reasons but I think they only wanted one chance to start protests.
> 
> All tho I don't see this protests causing regime change this is out of question as the IRGC ain't going anywehere anytime soon. They are not threatened by popular protests once in awhile.
> 
> Who is behind this? the same culprit as always the Americans. I honestly don't know what type of magic they are using but it is effective remember how fast they caused protests in Kazakhstan in order to divert the Russians attention from Ukraine but the protests just fizzled out within like 4 days.. I also believe they were behind the collapse of Sri Lanka because China had a strong hold there.. The same with Venezuela because of their ties to Russia. Next they will topple the Hungarian gov't.
> 
> The way they are achieving this is suspcious and call me crazy but some type of blackmagic is involved here. I don't know what they are sacrificing but something i assume because if you can ignite protests in a wealthy and peaceful country like Kazakhstan out of nowhere for only divertion tactics you are a black-magician..
> 
> This protests will not lead to anywhere and it will fizzle out especially in places like Iran. But Islam itself is fizzling out slowly worldwide unfortunately from generations to generations things will be much worse for every country come 2050-2055 they will be debating whether they should allow LGBT communities. Unfortunately I can forsee this.
> 
> As Sunni myself I have zero interests in seeing the Mullah's replaced and I believe they have a rule to play which is why I prefer them compared to an irreligious element coming out of Iran which will only lead to others becoming even more irreligious and perversion. They advocate for modesty and decency the Mullah's


I'm being highly critical of the Shias in Iran, both the secular ones and the religious one. What I'm saying is that the religious ones shouldn't allow the secular ones and the atheists to act like that. They're being too soft. That's what I'm saying.

Who cares that eventually most people will be secular or what not, the point is that as long as we are Muslims we defend our sanctities. Allah will preserve His book and His religion, it doesn't depend on us.

Let us all take a moment to appreciate the psycho case @Falcon29 for being a constant source of amusement. And for giving us the dopamine hits from the notification icon. Every court requires a jester.

We thank you for your service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> To my Pakistani mind it is extremely absurd that a woman can come out in the middle of the city, in middle of traffic among thousands of people, to burn Hijab and desecrate religious symbols, including the portraits of martyrs and scholars and even, in one case, to extreme sadness and rage, a mob burned flags bearing the names of Imam Hussain(AS). May Allah punish them all because the IRI is apparently powerless against such scum.
> 
> The first time I got to witness curfew and military on the streets of my city was when a mob burned Shia symbolic flags with religious significance. And we Shias are a minority in Pakistan. Recently two young Shia men were martyred in a ceremony of raising these flags in Gilgit. The Kashmiri Shias made their police apologize over a portrait of Shahid Qasim Soleimani(RA). Contrast all of this to what we are seeing in Iran.
> 
> While the Iranians were winning in Syria and Lebanon, their enemy was busy in Iran itself and now we're seeing the results.



What this means is that liberalism is a danger in its own right. An existential threat like others.

However the IR is not as powerless as that against those who desecrate sanctities. Perhaps you are extrapolating a shocking scene you saw in the context of recent riots, but here's an example from not too long ago of how the Iranian judiciary may counter such actions:

https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/10-years-for-iran-journalist-who-insulted-imam-on-twitter-1903322

Of course the enemy was busy in Iran. It would have been amateurish on its part not to be. Your analogy is interesting and what it conveys is in fact not really surprising - because even though it might not seem so at first glance, cultural aggression by means of soft power is indeed more difficult to fend off, especially if society is relatively 'modernized' as in Iran's case. Indeed, one cannot neutralize the enemy's cultural and psychological onslaught with missiles and UAV's. One cannot even counter it asymmetrically, while knowing that the enemy's resources will always exceed one's own.

Imam Khomeini (r.A.a.) once made a statement along the lines that we expelled the Americans physically from Iran, but are yet to expel them from our minds. It's a gigantic task, definitely more challenging than it may sound. Expecting quick victory without setbacks on this battlefield would be unrealistic. But in spite of this, I'd invite you not to lose sight of the full half of the glass i.e. the other, religious and revolutionary Iran that mainstream media will never show you.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

TheImmortal said:


> I said this long ago. Russia will be checkmated by NATO.
> 
> Everyone laughed at me.
> 
> Putin has no recourse. If he uses tactical nukes, US will go open season (conventionally) on all Russian battlefield assets.
> 
> At that point Putin will have to decide between WW3 (conventional or not).
> 
> Game Theory shows he will have no good options. If he doesn’t do something game changing his forces will slowly wither away.



I don't think Russia will get checkmated. The lines will stablize and the war will drag on atleast for another 2 years I will say before a ceasefire.

Russia will definitely use tactical nukes and chemical weapons. The Americans will not intervene but just do sanctions. Russia will reach Odessa and the Romanian borders


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> What this means is that liberalism is a danger in its own right. An existential threat like others.
> 
> However the IR is not as powerless as you seem to think against those who desecrate sanctities. Maybe you are extrapolating a shocking scene you saw in the context of recent riots, but here's an example from not too long ago of how the Iranian judiciary may counter such actions:
> 
> https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/10-years-for-iran-journalist-who-insulted-imam-on-twitter-1903322
> 
> Of course the enemy was busy in Iran. It would have been amateurish on its part not to be. Your analogy is interesting and in fact not surprising, really - because even though it might not seem so at first glance, cultural aggression by means of soft power is indeed more difficult to fend off, especially if society is relatively 'modernized' as in Iran's case. Indeed, you cannot stop the enemy's cultural and psychological onslaught with missiles and UAV's. You cannot even counter it asymmetrically, while knowing that the enemy will always have more resources at its disposal than yourself.
> 
> Imam Khomeini (r.A.a.) once made a statement along the lines that we expelled the Americans physically from Iran, but are yet to expel them from our minds. It's a gigantic task, definitely more challenging than it may sound. Expect quick victory with no setbacks on this battlefield would be unrealistic. But in spite of this, I'd invite you not to lose sight of the full half of the glass i.e. the other, religious and revolutionary Iran they will never show you in the mainstream media.


Yes brother I'm in shock, that's why I'm being too harsh. Right now I'm not seeing Iran as a Shia stronghold but as a country where things I deeply love are being mocked and attacked.

This will wear off in some time but then again this theater will repeat like clock work. In this stupid times my prayers are with the steadfast believers in Iran, only Allah knows how they are tolerating this crap. It's even more difficult for them than us outsiders. May Allah guides Sayyid Ali and his followers in Iran. And May Allah hasten the reappearance.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577596353827557376
There are claims on Twitter that Iran provided UAVs to Polisario front via Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> Yes brother I'm in shock, that's why I'm being too harsh. Right now I'm not seeing Iran as a Shia stronghold but as a country where things I deeply love are being mocked and attacked.





> This will wear off in some time but then again this theater will repeat like clock work.



Remember also that it's incumbent upon authorities to ensure stability. If they opt for a definitive showdown, the enemy will seize the opportunity and try to "syrianize" Iran. Iran cannot afford to run the risk of a weakening of her central state authority.

I'd maintain that over the long term, social re-engineering or at least re-culturing would be the sole way to go. To this effect, more efficient management of public access to subversive foreign media is indispensable.




BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577596353827557376
> There are claims on Twitter that Iran provided UAVs to Polisario front via Algeria.



If true, wouldn't Algeria have received Iranian UAV's for its own use as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

SalarHaqq said:


> If true, wouldn't Algeria have received Iranian UAV's for its own use as well?


No not necessarily. The claim is that Algeria served as the middle man not that these are Iranian drones in Algerian service.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> and you made two assumption both wrong .
> first you assumed laser is permanent . well no its not .
> two you think laser is the only way to cut hair.
> do you want me make a list of actress who shaved their head for a movie
> 
> and about women pride themselves on their long hair again wrong , maybe in India yes m last summer i shaved my head and went to hospital , two of the other female residents after that also cut their hair to about 1-1.5cm which in my book is far from long and lustrous .
> and be assured if you do that they wont wear a wig . they show it as a honor badge and many other girl go shave their head


If you destroy the hair follicles, the scalp will be as barren as a desert forever after. And the hospitals can be threatened to not provide transplant surgeries. Sure, it means frying the skin as well but that's far from my concern.

Those stupid ashghals you talk about will only find their short-haired freak phase lasting 5 years at the most. In the short term, they'll be martyrs if they roam about with their eggheads on display. But months and years later, they'll become a mere oddity for children and older women to laugh at and then they'll go insane or get depressed and commit suicide which is the entire point behind the exercise.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> If you destroy the hair follicles, the scalp will be as barren as a desert forever after. And the hospitals can be threatened to not provide transplant surgeries. Sure, it means frying the skin as well but that's far from my concern.


you can't destroy the hair follicle unless you burn the skin , please you are discussing it with a doctor .
and thank god your concern is not important . I can understand why you value women so much . its Indian culture and their high value for women . if you do it here that mean such uprising that were not heard since 45 years ago.


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Those stupid ashghals you talk about will only find their short-haired freak phase lasting 5 years at the most. In the short term, they'll be martyrs if they roam about with their eggheads on display. But months and years later, they'll become a mere oddity for children and older women to laugh at and then they'll go insane or get depressed and commit suicide which is the entire point behind the exercise.


i call the one who maimed people as ashghal , not the one who shaved their head in solidarity with the ones you suggest be maimed 
you really need help


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> its Indian culture and their high value for women . if you do it here that mean such uprising that were not heard since 45 years ago.


I am of Iranian descent and this was what we carried on from the Fatherland. You too once used to place high value on patriarchal order until the britshits screwed up your minds, the americucks made it worse and you got wealthy and big-brained (in all the wrong ways.)


Hack-Hook said:


> i call the one who maimed people as ashghal , not the one who shaved their head in solidarity with the ones you suggest be maimed
> you really need help


You need to WAKE UP, my dear friend. Are you a _mard_ or not? Because the way you bent your knee to karkasparasti(zoroastrianism) and shotorparasti(sunnism) had two devastating consequences - some silly cows of women are now trying to decide the fate of my ancestral homeland for whose sake my ancestors participated in the massacre at Delhi and that you're getting divorced from Serat ol Mostagheem and your _iman_ is getting perverted.

Pull off a tiananmen style crackdown and end this ugliness and then start introspection and purges to return to the way our Qaem {ATFS AS HJ} wants you to be.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

The entire reason this whole thing started and is now getting out of control is because of the unnecessary use of excessive force in the first place. Again between the proverbial carrot vs the stick method, I always think it's better to use the carrot method instead.

Instead of using brutality and violence against women who break the dress code, why not just give them a fine which is attached to their drivers license, passport, credit score and other privileges ? If you use excessive violence against people, kill people, brutalize them, many will simply leave the country in droves taking their education, specialized skills and tax paying potential with them. 

On the other hand they could become disenfranchised with the system and refuse to put money into banks, pay bills, or participate in civil society etc. Worst yet, on the extreme end, there's the possibility that some will become radicalized and join anti Iranian separatist groups sponsored by the west with weapons and training. Not to mention if you brutalize and kill people many of their family members will also seek revenge so it's like a vicious cycle that will never end.




BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> If you destroy the hair follicles, the scalp will be as barren as a desert forever after. And the hospitals can be threatened to not provide transplant surgeries. Sure, it means frying the skin as well but that's far from my concern.
> 
> Those stupid ashghals you talk about will only find their short-haired freak phase lasting 5 years at the most. In the short term, they'll be martyrs if they roam about with their eggheads on display. But months and years later, they'll become a mere oddity for children and older women to laugh at and then they'll go insane or get depressed and commit suicide which is the entire point behind the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahaider97

sha ah said:


> The entire reason this whole thing started and is now getting out of control is because of the unnecessary use of excessive force in the first place. Again between the proverbial carrot vs the stick method, I always think it's better to use the carrot method instead.
> 
> Instead of using brutality and violence against women who break the dress code, why not just give them a fine which is attached to their drivers license, passport, credit score and other privileges ? If you use excessive violence against people, kill people, brutalize them, many will simply leave the country in droves taking their education, specialized skills and tax paying potential with them.
> 
> On the other hand they could become disenfranchised with the system and refuse to put money into banks, pay bills, or participate in civil society etc. Worst yet, on the extreme end, there's the possibility that some will become radicalized and join anti Iranian separatist groups sponsored by the west with weapons and training. Not to mention if you brutalize and kill people many of their family members will also seek revenge so it's like a vicious cycle that will never end.


As I said let the women be. In Pakistan we don't enforce Hijab and that's why no one is burning it here. Even our non-hijabis will never disrespect hijab or Islam. Even our film actresses never denounce Islam or its teachings, even though they might act contrary to them. This is not the hill to die on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> The entire reason this whole thing started and is now getting out of control is because of the unnecessary use of excessive force in the first place. Again between the proverbial carrot vs the stick method, I always think it's better to use the carrot method instead.
> 
> Instead of using brutality and violence against women who break the dress code, why not just give them a fine which is attached to their drivers license, passport, credit score and other privileges ? If you use excessive violence against people, kill people, brutalize them, many will simply leave the country in droves taking their education, specialized skills and tax paying potential with them.
> 
> On the other hand they could become disenfranchised with the system and refuse to put money into banks, pay bills, or participate in civil society etc. Worst yet, on the extreme end, there's the possibility that some will become radicalized and join anti Iranian separatist groups sponsored by the west with weapons and training. Not to mention if you brutalize and kill people many of their family members will also seek revenge so it's like a vicious cycle that will never end.


So far as I know, they did try the method of fines and counseling. Didn't work - they are just too obstinate and the "men" in their family encourage this insubordination.

Now it has to come down to brute force and aggressive riot control. Nobody dared try to avenge the quashing of the tiananmen square rebellion either, if you recall. It's a matter of how much force and cruelty is applied.

The Basijis, Hezbollahis and FARAJA should commit to it with the fear of Allah [SWT] in heart instead of thinking what their fellow man might do.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Heshmat Raisi on the failure of the velvet coup project after the Leader's speech.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Heshmat Raisi on the failure of the velvet coup project after the Leader's speech.


By the way, the sandmutts/habibitches are claiming you are a pakistani with Iranian citizenship.

Is it true or just another concocted lie? No judgement from me, by the way - I'm simply curious.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Guys, I saw two different videos on 4Chan - russians castrating a Ukrainian PoW and ukrainians anal raping a Russian PoW.

There are no good sides in this war. **** Russia, **** Ukraine, **** NATO and **** USA too.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Guys, I saw two different videos on 4Chan - *russians castrating a Ukrainian PoW and ukrainians anal raping a Russian PoW.*
> 
> There are no good sides in this war. **** Russia, **** Ukraine, **** NATO and **** USA too.
> 
> View attachment 885055


That's just sick savage immoral caveman behaviour. Compare it to noble Iranian army who did not behead enemies, even while chemical weapons were used against them, even prohibited use of chemical weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> That's just sick savage immoral caveman behaviour. Compare it to noble Iranian army who did not behead enemies, even while chemical weapons were used against them, even prohibited use of chemical weapons.


Here I disagree. Iran's lack of reprisal there was reprehensible. There should have been a calculated and equivalent response for all of iraq's crimes.

Once they began using WMDs, though, all bets should have been off. That was the time to outdo the mongolian horde, the red army and isil all rolled into one.

Also, don't forget Ukrainians and ethnic Russians are one and the same people. * I* on the other hand am a whole different beast than some fellow from basra or ramadi.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

جشن حضرت زهرا(ص)/عمر(لعنت الله) کشان مبارک
(Reposted because I won't allow sunnis to prevent us from celebrating this Islamic/national festival, even if they're moderators and administrators)






Also, Ayatollah Khamenei's representative in UK opines about the recent unrest (ignore the profile that posted it - he's one of those regime change proponents):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577700377356636161

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I am of Iranian descent and this was what we carried on from the Fatherland. You too once used to place high value on patriarchal order until the britshits screwed up your minds, the americucks made it worse and you got wealthy and big-brained (in all the wrong ways.)


what you suggested , come here and suggest in any city inside iran to see what they will do to you , its no matter who your ancestors are , what you suggested clearly shown Indian value for women 


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You need to WAKE UP, my dear friend. Are you a _mard_ or not? Because the way you bent your knee to karkasparasti(zoroastrianism)


did zoroastarian ever worshiped , vulture ?


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> shotorparasti(sunnism) had two devastating consequences


did Sunni worshiped Camel , that's before Islam trend not after it and even that in very limited areas 


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> some silly cows of women are now trying to decide the fate of my ancestral homeland for whose sake my ancestors participated in the massacre at Delhi and that you're getting divorced from Serat ol Mostagheem and your _iman_ is getting perverted.


they have the same right to decide for ancestral homeland according to law no one can take that right away . you see unlike USA and some other countries which they can easily take away the right to vote and decide the future of the country , here those rights can't be taken so simply from people and all the people who meet the criteria to vote can decides for the country and in that criteria there is no different between man and woman or ethnicity or religion or being free or in prison 


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Pull off a tiananmen style crackdown and end this ugliness and then start introspection and purges to return to the way our Qaem {ATFS AS HJ} wants you to be.


nonsense



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> So far as I know, they did try the method of fines and counseling. Didn't work - they are just too obstinate and the "men" in their family encourage this insubordination.
> 
> Now it has to come down to brute force and aggressive riot control. Nobody dared try to avenge the quashing of the tiananmen square rebellion either, if you recall. It's a matter of how much force and cruelty is applied.
> 
> The Basijis, Hezbollahis and FARAJA should commit to it with the fear of Allah [SWT] in heart instead of thinking what their fellow man might do.


brute force is the route that have been walked and failed before even some radicals suggested attack people with acid , and some deranged and fool people actually did that . only brought hatred and problem for the country . no benefit in it


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> what you suggested , come here and suggest in any city inside iran to see what they will do to you , its no matter who your ancestors are , what you suggested clearly shown Indian value for women


You seem to think I'll simply stand and let the simps beat me around. Not happening.


Hack-Hook said:


> did zoroastarian ever worshiped , vulture ?


It's an insult, you muppet.


Hack-Hook said:


> did Sunni worshiped Camel , that's before Islam trend not after it and even that in very limited areas


Also an insult.


Hack-Hook said:


> they have the same right to decide for ancestral homeland according to law no one can take that right away . you see unlike USA and some other countries which they can easily take away the right to vote and decide the future of the country , here those rights can't be taken so simply from people and all the people who meet the criteria to vote can decides for the country and in that criteria there is no different between man and woman or ethnicity or religion or being free or in prison


I see that "Constitutional Revolution" in 1905 was indeed a poison as much of the ulema complain. And rightly so - you have a bunch of brainless tards deciding matters they are thoroughly unqualified to broach in gossip, let alone policy.


Hack-Hook said:


> nonsense
> 
> 
> brute force is the route that have been walked and failed before even some radicals suggested attack people with acid , and some deranged and fool people actually did that . only brought hatred and problem for the country . no benefit in it


Acid was the wrong tool. You need a cool and cold mind to dish out psychological torture like the Stasi did instead of kissing the "wimminz's" arses like you've been doing for the past 100 years. Have you become an argumentative brainless gabar too now?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> That's just sick savage immoral caveman behaviour. Compare it to noble Iranian army who did not behead enemies, even while chemical weapons were used against them, even prohibited use of chemical weapons.


lets not go into that , even some less diciplined branches of iranian force in the 8 year war with Iraq did somethings that was better not done , but lets just say it was not done by professional army but by volunteers and it was not included rape or castration or cutting head . but just some things done by young emotional volunteers who lost all their friends in one operation but it was better not to be done


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Here I disagree. Iran's lack of reprisal there was reprehensible. *There should have been a calculated and equivalent response for all of iraq's crimes.*
> 
> Once they began using WMDs, though, all bets should have been off. That was the time to outdo the mongolian horde, the red army and isil all rolled into one.
> 
> Also, don't forget Ukrainians and ethnic Russians are one and the same people. * I* on the other hand am a whole different beast than some fellow from basra or ramadi.


Maybe.. but don't forget, because of our moral army, we gained a moral victory. Therefore, the case of chemical weapons and war reparations could be opened anytime (if needed), especially after The U.N. secretary blamed Iraq for starting the 1980-88 war with Iran, delivering a decision long sought by Tehran. These are gains instead of retaliating in kind.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...ran-war/9c12d9a5-298a-4a54-a6e4-c70a0177f709/


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Maybe.. but don't forget, because of our moral army, we gained a moral victory. Therefore, the case of chemical weapons and war reparations could be opened anytime (if needed), especially after The U.N. secretary blamed Iraq for starting the 1980-88 war with Iran, delivering a decision long sought by Tehran. These are gains instead of retaliating in kind.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...ran-war/9c12d9a5-298a-4a54-a6e4-c70a0177f709/


But so many fine young men died and those who remained have complications to this day...including Hasan Irlu (rooheshan shad).

What use is such a moral victory when it leaves the flower of your youth dead and the survivors crippled?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You seem to think I'll simply stand and let the simps beat me around. Not happening.


that won't be one person that show what he thinks of people who suggets that about our women , women are respected here because respect of women not only is part of Iranian culture but also important part of Islamic teaching.


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> It's an insult, you muppet.





BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Also an insult.


so you lie to insult other people , i wonder how Islam think of that , suggest to check it with your marjaa


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I see that "Constitutional Revolution" in 1905 was indeed a poison as much of the ulema complain. And rightly so - you have a bunch of brainless tards deciding matters they are thoroughly unqualified to broach in gossip, let alone policy.


it was ratified by clerics if you don't knew
and you think in our culture the women had no say before the constitutional revolution








بی‌بی مریم بختیاری - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد







fa.wikipedia.org







BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Acid was the wrong tool. You need a cool and cold mind to dish out psychological torture like the Stasi did instead of kissing the "wimminz's" arses like you've been doing for the past 100 years. Have you become an argumentative brainless gabar too now?


as I said you need help


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> that won't be one person that show what he thinks of people who suggets that about our women , women are respected here because respect of women not only is part of Iranian culture but also important part of Islamic teaching.


@Hack-Hook If someone lays a finger on me, they're fair game. I'm not an Iranian FARAJA officer who pleads on a megaphone and tries to convince rabid gabars to back off.

Gabars aren't the only ones who can handle knives and machetes - I trained for that in krav maga myself.



Hack-Hook said:


> so you lie to insult other people , i wonder how Islam think of that , suggest to check it with your marjaa


"Lie"...they call us "arabparast" or "grave worshipper" and I return the favour by calling them "karkasparast" and "shotorparast".



Hack-Hook said:


> it was ratified by clerics if you don't knew
> and you think in our culture the women had no say before the constitutional revolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بی‌بی مریم بختیاری - ویکی‌پدیا، دانشنامهٔ آزاد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fa.wikipedia.org


Shaykh Fazlollah Nouri was slain for his opposition to it and he inspired Ayatollah Khomeini, the founder of the Islamic Revolution of Iran. I subscribe to his point of view.

And you think these foul-mouthed cunts waving headscarves like monkeys' tails are on the same level as the women of yesteryear?



Hack-Hook said:


> as I said you need help


No, IRAN needs help. It needs help to trample karkasparasti/gabarha to ground dust, to eviscerate it from the national consciousness till finally Iranians abandon this "zoroasstrianism muh purzhyun cuckture!" hogwash.

People who were useless 1400 years ago will still remain useless and are hardly a source of emulation.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> @Hack-Hook If someone lays a finger on me, they're fair game. I'm not an Iranian FARAJA officer who pleads on a megaphone and tries to convince rabid gabars to back off.
> 
> Gabars aren't the only ones who can handle knives and machetes - I trained for that in krav maga myself.



come an made that suggestion in south of Tehran





BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "Lie"...they call us "arabparast" or "grave worshipper" and I return the favour by calling them "karkasparast" and "shotorparast".


teaching of Islam is clear if you believe in it



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Shaykh Fazlollah Nouri was slain for his opposition to it and he inspired Ayatollah Khomeini, the founder of the Islamic Revolution of Iran. I subscribe to his point of view.
> 
> And you think these foul-mouthed cunts waving headscarves like monkeys' tails are on the same level as the women of yesteryear?


read the history on it, and you clearly show Indian culture when you talk about women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> come an made that suggestion in south of Tehran


They'll agree with me so be prepared to face disappointment.



Hack-Hook said:


> teaching of Islam is clear if you believe in it


Deflection.



Hack-Hook said:


> read the history on it


I have.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> They'll agree with me so be prepared to face disappointment.
> 
> 
> Deflection.
> 
> 
> I have.


doubt it
and if you think you can made that suggestion here and survive the day you are just daydreaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> doubt it
> and if you think you can made that suggestion here and survive the day you are just daydreaming


The entire religious crowd will agree with me on how to deal with these gabar subhumans.

As for the gabarha, I'll happily gun them down with automatic firearms. That's the only "talking" I'll do with that particular crowd.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> But so many fine young men died and those who remained have complications to this day...including Hasan Irlu (rooheshan shad).
> 
> What use is such a moral victory when it leaves the flower of your youth dead and the survivors crippled?


From a recent interview with Sardar Bagheri and some of Azarmehr's interviews, I get the impression Iran was taking on a more defensive and cautious posture as the war progressed because the baathist military had become incredibly powerful by 1988; renewing its airforce and having access to the best of both east and west and funded by that septic tank kingdom, all the while the US was taking a more active role in the war in the baathist's favor and so on... In the long term, Iran survived while those degenerates fell but Iran had to be more careful as it did not have was it has now. What Iran has now will not allow for such mother fuckery to happen again in the first place...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

WudangMaster said:


> From a recent interview with Sardar Bagheri and some of Azarmehr's interviews, I get the impression Iran was taking on a more defensive and cautious posture as the war progressed because the baathist military had become incredibly powerful by 1988; renewing its airforce and having access to the best of both east and west and funded by that septic tank kingdom, all the while the US was taking a more active role in the war in the baathist's favor and so on... In the long term, Iran survived while those degenerates fell but Iran had to be more careful as it did not have was it has now. What Iran has now will not allow for such mother fuckery to happen again in the first place...


If ever something like that happens once more, I'll volunteer as well. A sincere apology given that none of my family went to Iran to defend it in the '80s.

Just give me a citizenship too and bury me in Behesht-e-Zahra{A} if I'm slain.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> The entire religious crowd will agree with me on how to deal with these gabar subhumans.
> 
> As for the gabarha, I'll happily gun them down with automatic firearms. That's the only "talking" I'll do with that particular crowd.


if you were only were raised here and actually knew how Iran is , you would have not said that , by what you say you can only be two things , a false flagger or what we call Shia ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> a false flagger or what we call Shia ISIS


"OH MA GAWD, HE EYE-SIS!"

You seem to be ignorant about your own countrymen. Iranians are patient in the face of fitna (which I sometimes see as a fault) but when their anger is roused, things get ugly as you saw what Khalkhali did and what happened in 1988.

And by the way, I grew up in a place where I had to be far more aggressive with regards to faith and tradition. Your average gabar insults the Emams {A} because he is used to kindly policemen with no firearms who talks to him like a nephew or boomer mullahs with no understanding of the situation.

I'd like to see him have the same attitude when I have a knee on his neck like he's george floyd and am battering his face in.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> The entire religious crowd will agree with me on how to deal with these gabar subhumans.
> 
> As for the gabarha, I'll happily gun them down with automatic firearms. That's the only "talking" I'll do with that particular crowd.


I don't understand your beef with zoroastrians (gabars/karkasparast as you call them). You claim Iranian ancestry, are you sure? because certainly part of your ancestors would be parthian or sassanid or achaemenid gabars. It's confusing, but I'm serious, curious and interested as well. Could you explain a little bit about your ancestry which you trace to Iran (or Iranics)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> I don't understand your beef with zoroastrians (gabars/karkasparast as you call them). You claim Iranian ancestry, are you sure? because certainly part of your ancestors would be parthian or sassanid or achaemenid gabars. It's confusing, but I'm serious, curious and interested as well. Could you explain a little bit about your ancestry which you trace to Iran (or Iranics)


In matters of religion, I am dead against the gabars. My forefathers came over the 18th and 19th centuries to india and shortly thereafter, the karkasparastha came too fleeing the qajars.

The British helped the zoroasstrians themselves in managerial positions and that boosted their prestige overnight. Their ego grew with it and frequently they would subtly undercut established Muslim hierarchy and in general, their attitude was terrible to us, even we who happened to be of Iranian stock.

Of course, once india became independent, they abolished the landowner system which impoverished many Muslim families almost overnight (my own nearly became insolvent) but a lot of this land was snatched up by the gabars and hindus who made a killing off the very property we tended for two centuries or more.

However, my primary gripe with karkasparasti is religious. They falsify Iranian history claiming "two centuries of silence" during the arab period (quite false, Jaber ibn Hayyan was a prominent religious and scholarly figure of the time - one of many) and they claim all sorts of unverifiable rubbish against the Prophet {S} and His Progeny {A} and then reply with insults when you refute them.

So I too now decide to fight fire with fire. Abuse will meet abuse, violence will meet violence and I want to surpass the Safavids and qajars in persecution of gabars simply to end the fitna once and for all.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> In matters of religion, I am dead against the gabars. My forefathers came over the 18th and 19th centuries to india and shortly thereafter, the karkasparastha came too fleeing the qajars.
> 
> The British helped the zoroasstrians themselves in managerial positions and that boosted their prestige overnight. Their ego grew with it and frequently they would subtly undercut established Muslim hierarchy and in general, their attitude was terrible to us, even we who happened to be of Iranian stock.
> 
> Of course, once india became independent, they abolished the landowner system which impoverished many Muslim families almost overnight (my own nearly became insolvent) but a lot of this land was snatched up by the gabars and hindus who made a killing off the very property we tended for two centuries or more.
> 
> However, my primary gripe with karkasparasti is religious. They falsify Iranian history claiming "two centuries of silence" during the arab period (quite false, Jaber ibn Hayyan was a prominent religious and scholarly figure of the time - one of many) and they claim all sorts of unverifiable rubbish against the Prophet {S} and His Progeny {A} and then reply with insults when you refute them.
> 
> So I too now decide to fight fire with fire. Abuse will meet abuse, violence will meet violence and I want to surpass the Safavids and qajars in persecution of gabars simply to end the fitna once and for all.


By the way, both sides of my family came from Mashad. My paternal ancestors came with Nader Shah and my maternal ancestor was a traveller who came before the Rebellion of 1857.

And as you might tell, both sides of my family are quite religious.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mohsen

آپارات - آیا مهسا امینی عضو انتحاری کومله بود؟

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> آپارات - آیا مهسا امینی عضو انتحاری کومله بود؟


خطای ۴۰۴این ویدیو رو تموم کردیم، ولی مشابه‌اش رو داریم​by the way these type of videos only worsen the situation . better let it pass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> خطای ۴۰۴این ویدیو رو تموم کردیم، ولی مشابه‌اش رو داریم​by the way these type of videos only worsen the situation . better let it pass


not till her terrorist family exists.

nonetheless:
تحلیلگر لبنانی برنامۀ خبری "الحدث: "در ارتباط با حوادثی که در کشور عزیزمان، جمهوری اسلامی ایران رخ می‌دهد، ما می‌دانیم که این خانم مهسا امینی یکی از اعضای حزب تروریست کومله بوده؛ حزبی که به شکل علنی با اسرائیل همکاری دارد... او به صورت انتحاری به مرکز پلیس رفته و در آنجا یک قرص سمی را بلعیده... این کاملا روشن است، هیچکس به او دست نزده... امینی خودش را شهید کاشتن بذر فتنه در منطقه می‌دانست، این گزارش‌ها تقریباً تأیید شده است"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

پارسال شاید ده بار اینجا نوشتم تفکرات امثال علم الهدی مشکل سازه. آخر هم شد

چرا جماعت باید یا در دام پان ها بیفتند یا نفهمند مردم چی میخوان

حکم خدا چیه وقتی اغلب مردم حجاب زوری نخوان

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> not till her terrorist family exists.
> 
> nonetheless:
> تحلیلگر لبنانی برنامۀ خبری "الحدث: "در ارتباط با حوادثی که در کشور عزیزمان، جمهوری اسلامی ایران رخ می‌دهد، ما می‌دانیم که این خانم مهسا امینی یکی از اعضای حزب تروریست کومله بوده؛ حزبی که به شکل علنی با اسرائیل همکاری دارد... او به صورت انتحاری به مرکز پلیس رفته و در آنجا یک قرص سمی را بلعیده... این کاملا روشن است، هیچکس به او دست نزده... امینی خودش را شهید کاشتن بذر فتنه در منطقه می‌دانست، این گزارش‌ها تقریباً تأیید شده است"...


I can not see the video but as far as I know her cousin is a member of Komole but I have not come to any evidence that back such a claim ... even Adl Ali's video stressed she was not a member of this terrorist group.


----------



## Shawnee

mohsen said:


> not till her terrorist family exists.
> 
> nonetheless:
> تحلیلگر لبنانی برنامۀ خبری "الحدث: "در ارتباط با حوادثی که در کشور عزیزمان، جمهوری اسلامی ایران رخ می‌دهد، ما می‌دانیم که این خانم مهسا امینی یکی از اعضای حزب تروریست کومله بوده؛ حزبی که به شکل علنی با اسرائیل همکاری دارد... او به صورت انتحاری به مرکز پلیس رفته و در آنجا یک قرص سمی را بلعیده... این کاملا روشن است، هیچکس به او دست نزده... امینی خودش را شهید کاشتن بذر فتنه در منطقه می‌دانست، این گزارش‌ها تقریباً تأیید شده است"...



مردم اکثرا حجاب اجباری میخوان یا نه

اگه نه برنامه چیه


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578031032011325441

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

شنیده های من اینه الان بعضی دختر ها روسریشون افتاده و کسی کاری نداره

شل شده

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

یه موقع هایی با خودم فکر میکنم اگه نیروی نظامی جمهوری اسلامی نبود آمریکا و کشورهای غربی عربی ایران رو به چند بخش تقسیم میکردن 🤔

اگه یکی از این فتنه‌ هاشون تو این سالهای گذشته میگرفت الان ایران چه سرانجامی داشت 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

These two analysis made my weekend !


----------



## sha ah

The Saudis are more concerned about their bottom line and stuffing their pockets rather than helping Biden. More evidence of the world turning multipolar.



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578031032011325441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So Iran has launched more than 75 ballistic missiles and kamikaze drones at Kurdish separatist groups recently ? That's not a small number, especially in comparison to similar strikes in recent years. It seems like the Iranian government wants to show these groups that it means business. Assuming even a 75% success rate, that means that Iran potentially could have killed hundreds of these separatist militants in recent days.


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> not till her terrorist family exists.
> 
> nonetheless:
> تحلیلگر لبنانی برنامۀ خبری "الحدث: "در ارتباط با حوادثی که در کشور عزیزمان، جمهوری اسلامی ایران رخ می‌دهد، ما می‌دانیم که این خانم مهسا امینی یکی از اعضای حزب تروریست کومله بوده؛ حزبی که به شکل علنی با اسرائیل همکاری دارد... او به صورت انتحاری به مرکز پلیس رفته و در آنجا یک قرص سمی را بلعیده... این کاملا روشن است، هیچکس به او دست نزده... امینی خودش را شهید کاشتن بذر فتنه در منطقه می‌دانست، این گزارش‌ها تقریباً تأیید شده است"...


wow how he knew that , as i recall Iran official on tv claimed otherwise and they were talking only about one of her cousin or uncles . they even called her family a respected family and now somebody in Lebanon find she was a member of komoleh? very interesting , did the guy provide any evidence or he pull this out of his .....
the guy even claim she use poison , probably he now claim the poison was so new and advance that even judiciary police could not find it .
بینم اینم ماجرای ندا آقا سلطان جدیدتان هست که اون کلهر احمق معاون رسانه ای احمدی نژاد که بعدا رنگ حقیققی خودش را نشان داد با بی شرمی تمام ادعا کرد نامزدش و پزشکی که مطبش روبروی محل حادثه بود و برای کمک اومده بودن اونرا توی آمبولانس کشتن و اون دختر فکر میکرده داره یک نقش اجرا میکنه 
یا اون خبرنگاری فارس احمق که ادعا کرد اون زنده هست و توی یونان زندگی میکنه یا اون روزنامه جوانتان که حتی تحقیقاتش تا اونجا پیش رفت که مشخص کرده بود کی برای کشتنش قاتل اجیر کرده و یا تحقیقات ایرنا که به این نتیجه رسیدن منافقین اونرا اشتباهی با یک نفر دیگر عوضی گرفتن وکشتن ؟
اینها درس نمیگیرن که این حرفها و کارها فقط نتیجه عکس داره بجای اینکه بگذارید ماجرا تمام بشه و بره و مردم به زندگی عادیشان برگردن و زخمی که ایجاد شده ترمیم بشه حتما باید تکه چوب لای زخم بگذارید ؟​


Shawnee said:


> شنیده های من اینه الان بعضی دختر ها روسریشون افتاده و کسی کاری نداره
> 
> شل شده


قبل از ماجرا هم همین بود . بستگی داره کجا باشی طرفت کی باشه یکی مشکلات ما اینه که قوانین اگر قرار اجرایی بشن یا نشن سلیقه ای اجرایی میشن یا نمیشنن . توی یک شهر یک جوره توی شهر دیگه یک جور دیگه اصلا توی یک شهر هم یک مامور یک جور عمل میکنه مامور دیگه یک جور دیگه​


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


>


امید دانا هم به لیست غیر خودیها اضافه شد
.این لیست هر روز بزرگتر داره میشه و لیست خودیها کوچکتر فکر نمیکنید یک فکری باید به حال اون کرد​


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

It's time to finish off the demonstrations, if needed hard way. Too many separatists and liberalists are involved now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> wow how he knew that , as i recall Iran official on tv claimed otherwise and they were talking only about one of her cousin or uncles . they even called her family a respected family and now somebody in Lebanon find she was a member of komoleh? very interesting , did the guy provide any evidence or he pull this out of his .....
> the guy even claim she use poison , probably he now claim the poison was so new and advance that even judiciary police could not find it .


Doesn't US companies produce lots of new drugs every year? is it really surprising if their terrorist regime has invested in new medicines which could alter the blood pressure or cause heart attacks!?

Lab tests are only effective if you know what you are looking for.

let's say her picture in komala dress is actually someone else (I wait for the real person to show up) , what about her cousin? a respected family, wasn't it?!!!

we have the interview of the head of Komala terrorist group bragging that their uprising was organized and had a specific day and hour of start.

Her father and uncle were lying from the day one, and from the very first minutes they were in direct contact with Sudi'nationalTV. they are not respected, they are bunch of terrorists, whether it's proven or not.

Neda was a clear case too, when the killers were filming a girl in a quiet street, and few minutes later she got killed, then her fiance escaped to Israel! they need corpses and they will produce it themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

@LeGenD











A week ago, you had request the user to cease the harassment:






Far from complying, the user has systematically continued spamming posts with laughter reactions, as I progressively notified you of. The subject even started flooding other users' posts with such reactions, as you can see on the following page:





__





Iranian Chill Thread


The entire religious crowd will agree with me on how to deal with these gabar subhumans. As for the gabarha, I'll happily gun them down with automatic firearms. That's the only "talking" I'll do with that particular crowd. if you were only were raised here and actually knew how Iran is , you...



defence.pk





In other terms, the subject is publicly mocking your authority as a moderator in front of every reader. Wouldn't some decisive action be called for by now?

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Doesn't US companies produce lots of new drugs every year? is it really surprising if their terrorist regime has invested in new medicines which could alter the blood pressure or cause heart attacks!?
> 
> Lab tests are only effective if you know what you are looking for.
> 
> let's say her picture in komala dress is actually someone else (I wait for the real person to show up) , what about her cousin? a respected family, wasn't it?!!!
> 
> we have the interview of the head of Komala terrorist group bragging that their uprising was organized and had a specific day and hour of start.
> 
> Her father and uncle were lying from the day one, and from the very first minutes they were in direct contact with Sudi'nationalTV. they are not respected, they are bunch of terrorists, whether it's proven or not.
> 
> Neda was a clear case too, when the killers were filming a girl in a quiet street, and few minutes later she got killed, then her fiance escaped to Israel! they need corpses and they will produce it themselves.


evidence , do you understand what you are talking about lie in realm of conspiracy theory and tin hat

and the street was far from quiet , that was were protester escaped . and the fiance escaped after the conspiracy theorist and paid journalists attacked him. also the nonsense of they shot him in ambulance . any intern in judiciary medicine would have understood immediately if they the bullet was fired from less than 1 meter , even ii who only passed 2 unit of judiciary medicine 18 years ago i can immediately notice that . and by the way you may not recall but those days there was no shortage of dead bodies if they needed a dead person 

and those respected family sentence come from the mouth of Iranian officials in IRIB TV

about komolah claims didn't ISIS also claimed everything that happened as their own doing.
Didn't MKO whenever people protested everywhere in the world were absent in the first 1-2 days and then suddenly from 3rd or 4th day they sent some of the members or in some cases unrelated people who were paid to wear their clothes and raise their flags and then Bam , internet were filled with the photo of them and they claimed the protest organized and orchestrated by them .



mohsen said:


> Doesn't US companies produce lots of new drugs every year? is it really surprising if their terrorist regime has invested in new medicines which could alter the blood pressure or cause heart attacks!?
> 
> Lab tests are only effective if you know what you are looking for.
> 
> let's say her picture in komala dress is actually someone else (I wait for the real person to show up) , what about her cousin? a respected family, wasn't it?!!!
> 
> we have the interview of the head of Komala terrorist group bragging that their uprising was organized and had a specific day and hour of start.
> 
> Her father and uncle were lying from the day one, and from the very first minutes they were in direct contact with Sudi'nationalTV. they are not respected, they are bunch of terrorists, whether it's proven or not.
> 
> Neda was a clear case too, when the killers were filming a girl in a quiet street, and few minutes later she got killed, then her fiance escaped to Israel! they need corpses and they will produce it themselves.


evidence , do you understand what you are talking about lie in realm of conspiracy theory and tin hat

and the street was far from quiet , that was were protester escaped . and the fiance escaped after the conspiracy theorist and paid journalists attacked him. also the nonsense of they shot him in ambulance . any intern in judiciary medicine would have understood immediately if they the bullet was fired from less than 1 meter , even ii who only passed 2 unit of judiciary medicine 18 years ago i can immediately notice that . and by the way you may not recall but those days there was no shortage of dead bodies if they needed a dead person 

and those respected family sentence come from the mouth of Iranian officials in IRIB TV

about komolah claims didn't ISIS also claimed everything that happened as their own doing.
Didn't MKO whenever people protested everywhere in the world were absent in the first 1-2 days and then suddenly from 3rd or 4th day they sent some of the members or in some cases unrelated people who were paid to wear their clothes and raise their flags and then Bam , internet were filled with the photo of them and they claimed the protest organized and orchestrated by them .


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> @LeGenD
> 
> View attachment 885261
> 
> View attachment 885262


you simply care too much , it only made him more bold . and be assured for some reasons he is protected , its well known fact than nobody do anything about him . he has done far more serious thing and nobody said anything to him there is not a single rule in the forum that he has not broken , repeatedly

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> امید دانا هم به لیست غیر خودیها اضافه شد
> .این لیست هر روز بزرگتر داره میشه و لیست خودیها کوچکتر فکر نمیکنید یک فکری باید به حال اون کرد​



He never was a _khodi_ in the common acception of this term, but an ideological outsider whose activities have been useful to the legitimacy of the Islamic Republic. Some Iranians who were supporting the exiled opposition turned against the latter after listening to Dana. And their views haven't changed in this regard. In other terms, even if Dana is rejected for his statements on recent events, on balance his work will have resulted in a net gain for the IR. So it's nothing like what the quote above is suggesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> He never was a _khodi_, but an ideological outsider whose activities were useful to the legitimacy of the Islamic Republic. Some Iranians who were supporting the exiled opposition turned against the latter after listening to Dana. And their views haven't changed in this regard. In other terms, even if Dana is rejected for his statements on recent events, on balance his work will have resulted in a net gain for the IR. So it's nothing like what the quote above is suggesting.


sure , so he was only a tool and fake, that was being promoted by some people 
think so from the start just like the rest aparat and youtube channels being post here
just like the girls with far far worse hijab than amini that sprout left and right and stated they are against protests


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you simply care too much , it only made him more bold . and be assured for some reasons he is protected , its well known fact than nobody do anything about him . he has done far more serious thing and nobody said anything to him there is not a single rule in the forum that he has not broken , repeatedly



I also invite others who can see the user's violations I share, to report them. Moderators are sensitive to complaints brought forward not by one but by numerous Iranian members at once.

@Sardar330 Khaheshan dar morede in yarui ke be post-hat mikhande, vaseye modira gozaresh befrestid. Age chandin tan hamzaman shekayat konan, bishtar mahal midan.



Hack-Hook said:


> sure , so he was only a tool and fake, that was being promoted by some people
> think so from the start just like the rest aparat and youtube channels being post here
> just like the girls with far far worse hijab than amini that sprout left and right and stated they are against protests



What do you mean by fake? He believes in what he says. Same goes for the females with less tight hejab who oppose the riots, they are not lying nor acting.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Indeed it appears the user is enjoying preferential treatment. But my public reporting of their violations of forum rules will keep moderators informed (even if they are more lenient towards the user, at one point they will tend to intervene if alone for the purpose of being spared the numerous legitimate reports they receive).


ready to bet on it


SalarHaqq said:


> I also invite others who can see the users violations I share, to report them. Moderators are very sensitive to the majority opinion in the Iranian section, because they do not want section regulars to be alienated ad leaving the forum. So if we are several to complain, moderators will act more quickly.


this section i doubt even get moderation , you knew we have a respected Iranian moderator for this section but sadly he is not active anymore



SalarHaqq said:


> The was user banned before - and rightly so, in the midst of a war on Gaza, not least thanks to my contribution, which is part of the reason they're so sour against me in particular. So the more others will manage to have the user warned / banned, the more it will make them desperate.


wasn't that because of attacking mods , and didn't the ban lifted before it reach half of its term ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## RayKalm

QWECXZ said:


> I'm waiting for @waz or @Irfan Baloch to ban me permanently or delete my profile
> Apparently I need to insult people to get that. I'm still waiting for him to do it without me insulting others personally
> However, if they refuse to ban me peacefully, I can get myself banned by having the day of my life and insulting tons of people
> 
> But honestly, I cannot be here anymore because if I stay here any longer, whatever I post will be against Iran and I don't want to do that because that will make Arabs and Israelis happy.
> 
> It's against Islam to remove a headscarf but it's OK when a motherfucker haroomi riot police touches a woman's body and her breasts like in this video
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574139363516383234
> F*ck all the binamoos supporters of the Islamic Republic that support these rapists. F*ck oon madar jendeye soorat gerde bi savad ke behesh migin koskeshe tahlilgar va hatta sadetarin chizaye geopolitic ro nemifahme.
> 
> @WebMaster @krash @AgNoStiC MuSliM
> 
> Hail the brave Kurdish people of Iran that did not remain silent when a Kurdish woman was killed after getting beaten in the disgusting semi-prison of Gasht-e Ershad. Dorud be sharafe Kordhaye azadikhahe Iran. Hatta age az Iran joda ham beshid baz dorood be gheyratetoon ke dar barabare bisharafio binamoosi saket naneshestid. Inshallah ghiame ba'di e mardome Iran mosallahane hast. Trump ham ke 2024 bar migarde ta episode ba'di ro bebinim.



You should understand that as much as you may disagree with the current Iranian government, they are holding your system and country together. Yes, there are some flaws in regards to how they go about their laws; but, without them, Iran would be another banana republic ruled by pro-westerner elites who would do every bidding the west demands. 

You wouldn't have an Iran at all if it weren't for the Islamic revolution of 1979. What do I mean by that? Israel wouldn't have allowed any sort of nuclear development, missile development, etc, to progress.

From a Pakistani perspective, one who has lived both in the west and in Pakistan, you should cherish your current government. Whatever it is that you disagree with can be solved by other means. 

Always look at the bigger picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakistaniandProud

RayKalm said:


> You should understand that as much as you may disagree with the current Iranian government, they are holding your system and country together. Yes, there are some flaws in regards to how they go about their laws; but, without them, Iran would be another banana republic ruled by pro-westerner elites who would do every bidding the west demands.
> 
> You wouldn't have an Iran at all if it weren't for the Islamic revolution of 1979. What do I mean by that? Israel wouldn't have allowed any sort of nuclear development, missile development, etc, to progress.
> 
> From a Pakistani perspective, one who has lived both in the west and in Pakistan, you should cherish your current government. Whatever it is that you disagree with can be solved by other means.
> 
> Always look at the bigger picture.



I see Iran as a buffer between Pakistan and western domination. Iran, even though there are many policies of them I disagree with (in regards to India and supporting some Baloch separatists mainly), it is Iran that gives Pakistan a strong buffer against those that seek to truly extinguish Islam, particularly Israel & the west. Iran is doing its part before things take a dive for the worse. These protests going on should concern the whole world (as it is beginning to). 

Iran is currently holding the opposition to the "system" in place along with Russia & China. But Iran is more so for the sake of Islam (as much as Sunni Muslims may not agree with this). Now Afghanistan (under the Taliban) is building another bridge unto this.

They've shown opposition to Israel and to the USA with their evil dictatorial policies. 

All we need now is the revolution of Imran Khan - another pro-Islam person - that is going on in Pakistan to take fruit. This will truly seal the deal. While Iran may or may not fall with these protests, those east to Iran (Taliban and hopefully Imran Khan's Pakistan) will hold Islam's position the way it is meant to be held in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> What do you mean by fake? He believes in what he says. Same goes for the females with less tight hejab who oppose the riots, they are not lying nor acting.


honestly , you want to knew how i think about these social media celebrities , they only care about followers and subscribers to their channels and how many ad revenue they can get from it . all of them without exception , they all rehash shallow even wrong materials that is usually copied of other channels ,
as Debbie Reynolds in Singing' in the Rain about silent movies say " If you've seen one, you have seen them all"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

QWECXZ said:


> Well, I have finally decided to leave the forum.
> I don't think the members of this forum truly represent Iranians.
> Some of them are not Iranian by birth, some claim to be Iranian but cannot speak Persian fluently.
> And the rest could be cyber Basijis for all I care. Except for a few people, the rest are strikingly different from Iranians I know.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you guys all the best in defending Iran. Although I know you guys don't do that as I have seen Iran repeatedly being insulted and you guys did nothing while I had to get banned for defending Iran repeatedly.
> 
> Bye bye
> 
> @waz
> Could you please delete my profile on PDF? Or permanently ban me?


Leaving is a mistake. Your assessment of members is incorrect as well. I have very old friends in-country that think somewhat like you which I differ with greatly. Unfortunately they all are part of a middle to upper class that has been left behind or disassociated from the true currents of people power that are building the country, the drones, the nukes, the spaceships the meds, the vax's, etc. They, just like you, feel righteous in there position while posting foreign anti-Iran links (just like you BTW--shame). Take it from an Iranian like me, that is not religious, does not believe in social restrictions, etc but also strongly disagrees with my friends' sentiments and understand there's a bigger cause, that your position is a mistake. To sum it up: security is first and then everything follows. These decrepit _goozeh shotor _actions by the middle-class _soosools _are only slowing down the very 'things' that you want.

Again, if you believe in Iran, which I believe you do regardless of obvious issues, you need to stay. Packing up your toys and leaving... is just that: packing up your toys and leaving.

And THAT''S why you'll never win. And 'they' will.

Long live Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Hack-Hook said:


> evidence , do you understand what you are talking about lie in realm of conspiracy theory and tin hat


Her terrorist family were lying from day one and claimed security forces have beaten her to death. when camera footage proved otherwise, they said another lie that the girl had no disease at all, while in fact her body was a drug festival, then later another lie, they published her CT scan and claimed the proof of brain damage, again while they knew the only scar belonged to her previous surgeries.

And now as their last attempt, they published another statement rejecting all doctors in judiciary and at the same time demanding a psychiatric doctor to be part of investigation.

During all these days, this terrorist family did it's best to inflame the riots. I need no further evidence.




Hack-Hook said:


> and the street was far from quiet , that was were protester escaped . and the fiance escaped after the conspiracy theorist and paid journalists attacked him. also the nonsense of they shot him in ambulance . any intern in judiciary medicine would have understood immediately if they the bullet was fired from less than 1 meter , even ii who only passed 2 unit of judiciary medicine 18 years ago i can immediately notice that . and by the way you may not recall but those days there was no shortage of dead bodies if they needed a dead person


You talk as if her fiance was a decent person who would care about evidence. no, he just wanted to inflame the riots, and that's also why he escaped to Israel, he couldn't continue his lies in Iran, so he resumed them in Israel, as expected from any terrorist.




Hack-Hook said:


> about komolah claims didn't ISIS also claimed everything that happened as their own doing.
> Didn't MKO whenever people protested everywhere in the world were absent in the first 1-2 days and then suddenly from 3rd or 4th day they sent some of the members or in some cases unrelated people who were paid to wear their clothes and raise their flags and then Bam , internet were filled with the photo of them and they claimed the protest organized and orchestrated by them .


Yes, ISIS and MKO claim lots of things, but in case of Ahwaz parade, when it was proved to be their action, (justlike this time) IRGC attacked their base in Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## lydian fall

SalarHaqq said:


> @LeGenD
> 
> View attachment 885261
> 
> View attachment 885262
> 
> 
> A week ago, you had request the user to cease the harassment:
> 
> View attachment 885279
> 
> 
> Far from complying, the user has systematically continued spamming posts with laughter reactions, as I progressively notified you of. The subject even started flooding other users' posts with such reactions, as you can see on the following page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> The entire religious crowd will agree with me on how to deal with these gabar subhumans. As for the gabarha, I'll happily gun them down with automatic firearms. That's the only "talking" I'll do with that particular crowd. if you were only were raised here and actually knew how Iran is , you...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other terms, the subject is publicly mocking your authority as a moderator in front of every reader. Wouldn't some decisive action be called for by now?


Salma baradr

Taraf ravanie, ghalan esmesh @hazzy97 bude, permanently ban shode. report va ignoresh kon, manam ye thread darbarash too GHQ misazam 


Artesh changiz khani baku 18+

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> ou talk as if her fiance was a decent person who would care about evidence. no, he just wanted to inflame the riots, and that's also why he escaped to Israel, he couldn't continue his lies in Iran, so he resumed them in Israel, as expected from any terrorist.


again no proof to blame the death on him and then say he and doctors kill her in ambulance


mohsen said:


> Yes, ISIS and MKO claim lots of things, but in case of Ahwaz parade, when it was proved to be their action, (justlike this time) IRGC attacked their base in Syria.


in case of Ahvaz they also claimed that . but interestingly Al-ahvaziah are not that well known to be part of ISIS


mohsen said:


> Her terrorist family were lying from day one and claimed security forces have beaten her to death. when camera footage proved otherwise, they said another lie that the girl had no disease at all, while in fact her body was a drug festival, then later another lie, they published her CT scan and claimed the proof of brain damage, again while they knew the only scar belonged to her previous surgeries.
> 
> And now as their last attempt, they published another statement rejecting all doctors in judiciary and at the same time demanding a psychiatric doctor to be part of investigation.
> 
> During all these days, this terrorist family did it's best to inflame the riots. I need no further evidence.


again no proof that she ingested the poison . and for that to be true she must have plan to be arrested and for that that was not the clothes , she was covered far more than 50% of the girls in tehran . so again no proof and there is problem with that theory.

by the way as far as i'm aware only his cousin is member of komoleh .
now a question for you , how hard it is to find a black ship in each family in western Kurdistan that is member of such group as pejak or komoleh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

@LeGenD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sardar330 said:


> Salma baradr
> 
> Taraf ravanie, ghalan esmesh @hazzy97 bude, permanently ban shode. report va ignoresh kon, manam ye thread darbarash too GHQ misazam



Moddathas ke mahalesh nemidam, vali un hanuz miad mozahemat ijad mikone. Taraf qat'an zanjirie.

Sepasgozaram, age in kar ra anjam dahid, modira zudtar mijonban.

@LeGenD

User Falcon29 is now spamming other Iranian members as well, provoking us in a thread he is banned from:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-14017832




__





Iranian Chill Thread


You should understand that as much as you may disagree with the current Iranian government, they are holding your system and country together. Yes, there are some flaws in regards to how they go about their laws; but, without them, Iran would be another banana republic ruled by pro-westerner...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Sepasgozaram


Unrelated but really nice to see the use of traditional Persian vocabulary 😻


----------



## lydian fall

SalarHaqq said:


> Moddathas ke mahhale nemidam, vali un hanuz miad mozahemat ijad mikone. Taraf qat'an zanjirie.
> 
> Sepasgozaram, age in kar ra anjam dahid, modira zudtar mijonban.
> 
> @LeGenD
> 
> User Falcon29 now spamming other Iranian members as well, provoking us in a thread they are banned from:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-chill-thread.283137/post-14017832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> You should understand that as much as you may disagree with the current Iranian government, they are holding your system and country together. Yes, there are some flaws in regards to how they go about their laws; but, without them, Iran would be another banana republic ruled by pro-westerner...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


@WebMaster @waz @Jango @Irfan Baloch 

@SalarHaqq, Go and write on profile of these people about the emoji issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> again no proof to blame the death on him and then say he and doctors kill her in ambulance



But it sheds doubt on the fiance's integrity and represents suspicious behaviour on his part.



Hack-Hook said:


> in case of Ahvaz they also claimed that . but interestingly Al-ahvaziah are not that well known to be part of ISIS



The attackers were from "I"SIS. This doesn't preclude cooperation with the ASMLA (rather than Al-Ahvaziah), but "I"SIS published photographs of the five terrorists and the ASMLA retracted its claim of responsibility. It was most probably conducted under the direction of Saudi and NATO / zionist intelligence services, using both "I"SIS and ASMLA elements as proxies.



Hack-Hook said:


> again no proof that she ingested the poison . and for that to be true she must have plan to be arrested and for that that was not the clothes , she was covered far more than 50% of the girls in tehran .



How do you know how she was dressed at the moment of her arrest?



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way as far as i'm aware only his cousin is member of komoleh .
> now a question for you , how hard it is to find a black ship in each family in western Kurdistan that is member of such group as pejak or komoleh



If looking at relatively close relatives (such as cousins), then it will not be so widespread a phenomenon.

PJAK's membership is estimated at between 1000 and 3000 people, Komala's at less than 1000. And, these numbers include Kurdish-speakers from other countries, namely Iraq and Turkey. This is while Iranian citizens who speak either Sorani or Kalhori, or descend from people who do, are up to 7-8 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> How do you know how she was dressed at the moment of her arrest?


she was exactly dressed as it was seen in police videos. try not to promote those conspiracy theories , they only worsen the situation .


SalarHaqq said:


> If only relatively close relatives are included (such as cousins), then it will not be so widespread a phenomenon. PJAK's membership is estimated at between 1000 and 3000 people, Komala's at less than 1000. And, these numbers include Kurdish-speakers from other countries than Iran, namely .


those are active armed member , there are a lot more sympathizer that are not armed
and you must not look at the population but the families and i said western part of Kurdistan ,



SalarHaqq said:


> But it


but those are the claims by fars news , javan newspaper and kalhor (ahmadinejad aide ) non of them provide any evidence , even IRIB made a video based on this claim and the reason they brought for it were non existent , childish and wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> she was exactly dressed as it was seen in police videos.



I was wondering how you'd know, but you didn't reply to my question. Remember, it doesn't take more than a simple gesture to remove or put back in place a headscarf. And the video relates to hours after her arrest.

So I for one will reserve judgement until we see evidence of the moment of arrest.



Hack-Hook said:


> those are active armed member , there are a lot more sympathizer that are not armed





Hack-Hook said:


> and you must not look at the population but the families and i said western part of Kurdistan ,



You asked about members. And members are more likely to involve themselves in possible plots against national security.

Either way, members and sympathizers alike represent no more than a small minority among Kurdish-speaking Iranians. In fact, you're on the record for stating as much - in your own assessment, they aren't actually numbering more than ten thousand:














Potential Security Gaps In Iran Listed In Order Of Difficulty


Salam. In light of recent murders and sabotage incidents in the Islamic Republic Of Iran, I thought it prudent to shortlist the deficiencies and potential challenges for the Iranian Armed Forces in provision of security. While this list isn't exhaustive by any means, I still shall attempt my...



defence.pk







Hack-Hook said:


> but those are the claims by fars news , javan newspaper and kalhor (ahmadinejad aide ) non of them provide any evidence , even IRIB made a video based on this claim and the reason they brought for it were non existent , childish and wrong



I mean the behaviour of Aqa-Soltan's fiance. It was suspicious. Even ordinary oppositionists won't seek refuge in Isra"el" - or be granted entry there, for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## raptor22

SalarHaqq said:


> I was wondering how you'd know, but you didn't reply to my question. Remember, it doesn't take more than a simple gesture to remove or put back in place a headscarf. And the video relates to hours after her arrest.
> So I for one will reserve judgement until we see evidence of the moment of arrest.
> You asked about members. And members are more likely to involve themselves in possible plots against national security.
> Either way, members and sympathizers alike represent no more than a small minority among Kurdish-speaking Iranians. In fact, you're on the record for stating as much - in your own assessment, they aren't actually numbering more than ten thousand:


Well whatever the case is I mean whether she was a member of Komole or not wearing a different headscarf or not punishment for *women without* *wearing* *Islamic Hijab* is cash fine or prison but nothing has been written for wearing headscarf immodestly "no prison or cash fine" which has got zero equivalent of detention so it was all illegal to take her anywhere to teach or take commitment let alone keep them there , as result police was responsible for her health and her life and must be held responsible not to mentioned there is no clear definition of Islamic Hijab in the law even if such a thing existed it wasn't police that would determine it and enforce it.
As far as she was arrested and took to the Vozara then Police had to make a medical record of her by asking her about her health record and illness and therefore release her due to health concern or make sure of presence of EMS in case. Does such a record exist? in case of concealing truth by her and her family police was in a much more better position by this record.
If it's not possible to do all these procedures and uphold the law then pause it and amend it.
Just being a law biding citizen could prevent many things.


----------



## shadihassan28

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578031032011325441


It’s just lip service actually would never pass, think of republicans and democrats like Sunni and Shia they share a same history but vast majority will never get along over small differences, maybe in the future right now those small differences aren’t changing,once those differences are resolved diplomatically there’s always going to be a divide. Honestly I think I explained that pretty good


----------



## SalarHaqq

raptor22 said:


> Well whatever the case is I mean whether she was a member of Komole or not wearing a different headscarf or not punishment for *women without* *wearing* *Islamic Hijab* is cash fine or prison



The sanction consists in fines, Iranian law does not envisage prison terms for infringements to the dress code.



raptor22 said:


> but nothing has been written for wearing headscarf immodestly "no prison or cash fine" which has got zero equivalent of detention so it was all illegal to take her anywhere to teach or take commitment let alone keep them there ,



My question would remain pertinent though: what exactly do we know about the manner in which she was wearing - or not, the headscarf at the moment of her arrest? What I'm pointing to is how assumptions are presented as facts when we haven't been offered evidence.

Personally, if I was to take a guess based on the pictures we've seen of the late miss Amini, I would rather tend to think she was not the type of person who'd completely remove her headscarf in public (as you know, this is no longer a super exceptional occurrence in certain areas of Tehran). However, can one present it as acquired fact, absent concrete evidence? That's why I'd use conditional tense for now.



raptor22 said:


> not to mentioned there is no clear definition of Islamic Hijab in the law even if such a thing existed it wasn't police that would determine it and enforce it.



No, but law enforcement agents probably receive guidelines in this regard.



raptor22 said:


> As far as she was arrested and took to the Vozara then Police had to make a medical record of her by asking her about her health record and illness and therefore release her due to health concern or make sure of presence of EMS in case. Does such a record exist? in case of concealing truth by her and her family police was in a much more better position by this record.
> If it's not possible to do all these procedures and uphold the law then pause it and amend it.
> Just being a law biding citizen could prevent many things.



Well, I can tell you that outside Iran, police will not ask people they detain about their medical record as long as it's a short term, provisional arrest (read, up to several hours potentially).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

This is just beyond hilarious LOL Putin Shia Birthday celebration special


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578484999942131712

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine is a democratic paradise. No neo Nazi issues or Russians being discriminated


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578268279063412736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> I mean the behaviour of Aqa-Soltan's fiance. It was suspicious. Even ordinary oppositionists won't seek refuge in Isra"el" - or be granted entry there, for that matter.


Israel , will give it if it was in their benefit and just consider it did he seek asylum before attacks on him by certain medias or after it .


SalarHaqq said:


> was wondering how you'd know, but you didn't reply to my question. Remember, it doesn't take more than a simple gesture to remove or put back in place a headscarf. And the video relates to hours after her arrest.
> 
> So I for one will reserve judgement until we see evidence of the moment of arrest.


its easy to fix the head scarf yes but as you assume that she wore the scarf in another fashion . I ask you to provide the police video of capture time ,that show the scarf put on his head in another fashion . its just another of useless claim made after some ingenious decide to say she eat poison to commit suicide.



SalarHaqq said:


> My question would remain pertinent though: what exactly do we know about the manner in which she was wearing - or not, the headscarf at the moment of her arrest? What I'm pointing to is how assumptions are presented as facts when we haven't been offered evidence.


police just need publish the body camera , videos , its impossible , they didn't have them with them she and her border came out of metro at the time . when you leave train at Haqqani Station until you leave station itself (when she arrested) you at least will be recorded 10 times on cameras , why they cant provide those videos to show how immodest she was at time of arrest


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

To better understand how american logistics work and in the hopes someone may find a weakness to exploit.

May the odds ever be in your favour.



sha ah said:


> This is just beyond hilarious LOL Putin Shia Birthday celebration special
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578484999942131712


This is actually disgraceful, not heartwarming or funny.


----------



## ahaider97

sha ah said:


> This is just beyond hilarious LOL Putin Shia Birthday celebration special
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578484999942131712


Iraqi axis boys are officially into meming, abo ali will be happy.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

The Ukrainians just used a suicide truck to destroy a section of the Crimean bridge. The bomb was detonated precisely when a train carrying 6 fuel carriages was passing by. 

I think all bets are off now. There will likely be a huge response from the Russians targeting Ukrainian infrastructure. You know as soon as it became apparent that the Russians were actually in a real fight, they should completely destroyed every major bridge in Ukraine. 

That's what Scott Ritter actually suggested he would have done if he were in charge of such an invasion, But of course Putin wanted to pretend as if it wasn't an invasion for whatever reason.

I'm guessing that Ukraine will launch another major offensive after conducting this attack on such vital transportation infrastructure. We're going to have to wait and see.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

South Korea Accidentally Hits Own Base With Missile During Test


The failed missile test doesn't inspire confidence when the entire world is already concerned about nuclear war.




gizmodo.com





🇰🇷 fires missile in response to 🇰🇵 launching ICBM, succeeds in striking it's own air base and attempts to cover up how bad it was 🤡

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah




----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> Well whatever the case is I mean whether she was a member of Komole or not wearing a different headscarf or not punishment for *women without* *wearing* *Islamic Hijab* is cash fine or prison but nothing has been written for wearing headscarf immodestly "no prison or cash fine" which has got zero equivalent of detention so it was all illegal to take her anywhere to teach or take commitment let alone keep them there , as result police was responsible for her health and her life and must be held responsible not to mentioned there is no clear definition of Islamic Hijab in the law even if such a thing existed it wasn't police that would determine it and enforce it.
> As far as she was arrested and took to the Vozara then Police had to make a medical record of her by asking her about her health record and illness and therefore release her due to health concern or make sure of presence of EMS in case. Does such a record exist? in case of concealing truth by her and her family police was in a much more better position by this record.
> If it's not possible to do all these procedures and uphold the law then pause it and amend it.
> Just being a law biding citizen could prevent many things.


So you can wear a full scarf along bikinis and it would be illegal for police to arrest you? what kind of moronic logic is that?! 

Actually hijab definition is very simple, cover of the hairs, cover of the body.

Police only arrests people whose revealing clothes can't be fixed on site, and these days, just the most revealing dresses, so we are not talking about the boundries that you would need to argue on the definitions.

please don't invent imaginary procedures, so for example in the west if police arrests a naked girl, first gives her a form to fill up? and if they found it necessary (must have a doctor degree) will release her naked???!!! if you want to try the police's tolerance, then you have to accept all the consequences.

besides, It was just a mandatory class, if someone can walk around the town by herself, then surly can sit on a chair as well, and if she needed any special regular drugs then she could have asked for it, but that hasn't been the case.


----------



## raptor22

SalarHaqq said:


> The sanction consists in fines, Iranian law does not envisage prison terms for infringements to the dress code.
> 
> My question would remain pertinent though: what exactly do we know about the manner in which she was wearing - or not, the headscarf at the moment of her arrest? What I'm pointing to is how assumptions are presented as facts when we haven't been offered evidence.
> 
> Personally, if I was to take a guess based on the pictures we've seen of the late miss Amini, I would rather tend to think she was not the type of person who'd completely remove her headscarf in public (as you know, this is no longer a super exceptional occurrence in certain areas of Tehran). However, can one present it as acquired fact, absent concrete evidence? That's why I'd use conditional tense for now.
> 
> No, but law enforcement agents probably receive guidelines in this regard.
> 
> Well, I can tell you that outside Iran, police will not ask people they detain about their medical record as long as it's a short term, provisional arrest (read, up to several hours potentially).


Base on article 638 of the Islamic Penal Code there is prison for *women without* *wearing* *Islamic Hijab *but probably it's been amended to just fine also base on article 237 of Iran "Code of Criminal Procedure":





Wearing immodesty is in lowest category of crime considered by Iran laws which is in category 8 therefore even temporary detention is not permissible for it.

About her Hijab again makes no different the whole procedures is under question, logic would say her outfit in police station could be considered what she wore in metro where she was arrested in first place as base on CCTV footage in police station before she collapsed she approached the female police officer or as you put it law enforcement agents and asked her about her outfit which implies her outfit got not changed that she asked why she was taken there for it ... furthermore burden of proof is on the plaintiff then where is police proof to back up such a claim? which even if there was any evidence still police is not in any position to determine it let alone teach it or arrest her.
On medical record, well her taking in the custody is not legal ... keeping & teaching her there ain't legal ... her health and life responsibility was on police ... and base on executive regulations of the of the prisons :




I look at the roots of it .. what she wore doesn't make any change as if we go down this road a huge chunk of Iran women must be detained.



mohsen said:


> So you can wear a full scarf along bikinis and it would be illegal for police to arrest you? what kind of moronic logic is that?!
> 
> Actually hijab definition is very simple, cover of the hairs, cover of the body.
> 
> Police only arrests people whose revealing clothes can't be fixed on site, and these days, just the most revealing dresses, so we are not talking about the boundries that you would need to argue on the definitions.
> 
> please don't invent imaginary procedures, so for example in the west if police arrests a naked girl, first gives her a form to fill up? and if they found it necessary (must have a doctor degree) will release her naked???!!! if you want to try the police's tolerance, then you have to accept all the consequences.
> 
> besides, It was just a mandatory class, if someone can walk around the town by herself, then surly can sit on a chair as well, and if she needed any special regular drugs then she could have asked for it, but that hasn't been the case.


As @SalarHaqq also mentioned there is no prison punishment for it in the law just fine ,,, Law says *women without* *wearing* *Islamic Hijab *for sure it does not mean wearing bikini for instance but it doesn't clear it too .. your definition has got no legal bases . as long as she was under custody the police was responsible .. base on medical council of Iran her death was due to inadequate and ineffective CPR in the first critical minutes ... so again as I said they had to make sure of presence of EMS.
Law is law ain't flexible .. not pleased with it change it modify it make it more tangible idk expand it but by current law it seems to me this act is not legal.
Police could report such a thing to the court and that's it ...


----------



## shadihassan28

mohsen said:


> So you can wear a full scarf along bikinis and it would be illegal for police to arrest you? what kind of moronic logic is that?!
> 
> Actually hijab definition is very simple, cover of the hairs, cover of the body.
> 
> Police only arrests people whose revealing clothes can't be fixed on site, and these days, just the most revealing dresses, so we are not talking about the boundries that you would need to argue on the definitions.
> 
> please don't invent imaginary procedures, so for example in the west if police arrests a naked girl, first gives her a form to fill up? and if they found it necessary (must have a doctor degree) will release her naked???!!! if you want to try the police's tolerance, then you have to accept all the consequences.
> 
> besides, It was just a mandatory class, if someone can walk around the town by herself, then surly can sit on a chair as well, and if she needed any special regular drugs then she could have asked for it, but that hasn't been the case.


Ok to fix a womens hijab they need to be taken to police correction site, because it would be to hard after they are put in a police van with another woman police officer to just fix it in the van and tell them nice job have a great day? Again what really happened to the girl may never be known, but feels like a lot of wasted resources just to tell a woman to fix her hijab away from prying eyes in a van, guaranteed those wans have tint or no windows,so you really think it’s not a waste of resources. Sorry I noticed one thing the guy has a gun why does morality officer need a gun to be able to point at girls


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

shadihassan28 said:


> Sorry I noticed one thing the guy has a gun why does morality officer need a gun to be able to point at girls


It could be a firearm or it could be a taser. Regardless, every police officer needs to be armed for their own safety and those of the public.

One of the arrested may very well have a knife or firearm concealed under their clothes and simply enticed the police to bring about such a situation in order to kill them.


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> As @SalarHaqq also mentioned there is no prison punishment for it in the law just fine ,,, Law says *women without* *wearing* *Islamic Hijab *for sure it does not mean wearing bikini for instance but it doesn't clear it too .. your definition has got no legal bases . as long as she was under custody the police was responsible .. base on medical council of Iran her death was due to inadequate and ineffective CPR in the first critical minutes ... so again as I said they had to make sure of presence of EMS.
> Law is law ain't flexible .. not pleased with it change it modify it make it more tangible idk expand it but by current law it seems to me this act is not legal.
> Police could report such a thing to the court and that's it ...


Actually, not having Islamic Hijabi is considered a *crime *and has up to 2 months of prison or a cash fine. so Police can arrest them.

dastour.ir/brows/?lid=162770#

so while Iranian police can send these people to prison, but threats them very softly.

Nowhere in the world there is EMS in the police station, and there will never be. if the person in custody feels seek, then police calls for ambulance, as has happened in this case. Medical council expressed the adequateof CPR in early minutes, but it doesn't mean Police has to host an EMS in it's station.


----------



## mohsen

shadihassan28 said:


> Ok to fix a womens hijab they need to be taken to police correction site, because it would be to hard after they are put in a police van with another woman police officer to just fix it in the van and tell them nice job have a great day? Again what really happened to the girl may never be known, but feels like a lot of wasted resources just to tell a woman to fix her hijab away from prying eyes in a van, guaranteed those wans have tint or no windows,so you really think it’s not a waste of resources. Sorry I noticed one thing the guy has a gun why does morality officer need a gun to be able to point at girls


As the head of police explained, 90% of the girls just get a verbal notification, then 9% will get to wan and after a small talk are released. 1% whose clothes are too revealing will be transferred to Police station till their family bring them proper clothes.

We are not US in which Police forces empty 60 bullets in the body of an unarmed guy. our problem in Iran isn't why police has gun, but rather why Police doesn't use the gun!

during the past months, there has been several cases in which Police hesitated to use his gun and was injured or martyred by armed criminals.


----------



## shadihassan28

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> It could be a firearm or it could be a taser. Regardless, every police officer needs to be armed for their own safety and those of the public.
> 
> One of the arrested may very well have a knife or firearm concealed under their clothes and simply enticed the police to bring about such a situation in order to kill them.





mohsen said:


> As the head of police explained, 90% of the girls just get a verbal notification, then 9% will get to wan and after a small talk are released. 1% whose clothes are too revealing will be transferred to Police station till their family bring them proper clothes.
> 
> We are not US in which Police forces empty 60 bullets in the body of an unarmed guy. our problem in Iran isn't why police has gun, but rather why Police doesn't use the gun!
> 
> during the past months, there has been several cases in which Police hesitated to use his gun and was injured or martyred by armed criminals.


Totally agree unarmed civilians getting killed anywhere is wrong, including Iran,Palestine,Bahrain,Saudi Arabia,Egypt the list goes on America is farrrrrr from perfect but at least if a police officer does kill someone with excessive force they sometimes see their day incourt, your telling me all the protesters who got killed in the street all had guns knives etc, excessive force wasn’t used at times, regardless of what really happened to the girl I honestly don’t know and you an i will probably never know, and I’m not following state run news because they’re paid to only have the narrative of the state.


----------



## raptor22

mohsen said:


> Actually, not having Islamic Hijabi is considered a *crime *and has up to 2 months of prison or a cash fine. so Police can arrest them.
> 
> dastour.ir/brows/?lid=162770#
> 
> so while Iranian police can send these people to prison, but threats them very softly.
> 
> Nowhere in the world there is EMS in the police station, and there will never be. if the person in custody feels seek, then police calls for ambulance, as has happened in this case. Medical council expressed the adequateof CPR in early minutes, but it doesn't mean Police has to host an EMS in it's station.


The verdict gotta be given by judge and court of law not police, which in plain English means police could only notify the judiciary system of such a crime and then court could make its decision to send the accused to jail or fine is enough not to mention even in that time the verdict could be be reviewed and reconsidered by accused.
As I said 638 is category 8 and even temporary detention is not permissible for it.
When you prevent a person from his or her activity and take them to the somewhere then it means you have detained them therefore heath , life and well-being of detainee is on the detainer be it EMS or anything else,


----------



## lydian fall

SalarHaqq said:


> Of course. Here you go:
> 
> * User Falcon29 issuing a death threat against another member (see last line):
> 
> View attachment 885439
> 
> 
> * User "Falcon29" issuing a death threat against myself (in the middle of the second paragraph, literally states "I am going to kill you"):
> 
> View attachment 885440
> 
> 
> * The way user "Falcon29" has been commenting about Shia Moslems (while actually addressing a Sunni Algerian member, whom he randomly labels as 'Shia' just because he has a different political opinion):
> 
> View attachment 885444
> 
> 
> * Another example of user "Falcon29"'s sectarianist drivel against Shia Moslems:
> 
> View attachment 885445
> 
> 
> * So maniacal is the user about Shia Moslems, and so quick to fallaciously attribute non-existing identities to others, that he did not even shy away from asserting this forum is "run by Shias", despite the patience moderators have shown towards his innumerable violations of rules. Along with another example of his typical bile against Iranians:
> 
> View attachment 885448
> 
> 
> * User "Falcon29" dehumanizing Shia Moslems and advocating genocide against the Iranian male population, unless they convert to Sunni Islam:
> 
> View attachment 885450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to offer indisputable proof that I never did so, brother.
> 
> Below you may access every single instance of me mentioning Hamas on this forum:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/search/57592351/?q=Hamas&c[users]=SalarHaqq&o=relevance
> 
> If you find anything other than praise on my part about Hamas, or anything other than me defending them, please let me know.


@SalarHaqq please provide the links of your screenshots and express your issues to Mr. @waz

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sardar330 said:


> @SalarHaqq please provide the links of your screenshots and express your issues to Mr. @waz



Did so.









waz






defence.pk





@waz @LeGenD @Irfan Baloch @Amaa'n 

Please find below the latest examples of ongoing, unprovoked harassment:







Lately the troll has been derailing sticky threads in the section (like the one dedicated to Iranian UAV's), and as so often resorted to racialist insults against Iranians:



Falcon29 said:


> Yeah* Irani haywaan,* neutral until Assad terrorist Israel protecting regime came and murdered a Hamas official in Damascus. *You're an Iranian uncivilized piece of shit* that doesn't accept facts regardless.



Link: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-uavs-news-and-discussions.228310/post-14018164

Everyone's invited to report the above abuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

SalarHaqq said:


> Did so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest examples of ongoing harassment:
> 
> View attachment 885744
> 
> 
> Lately the troll has been derailing sticky threads in the section (like the one dedicated to Iranian UAV's), and resorted to racialist insults against Iranians once again:
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iranian-uavs-news-and-discussions.228310/post-14018164
> 
> Everyone's invited to report the above abuse.


He calls Iranians Haywan (animals), talking about chopping heads of Iranians

He is a daeshi troll @hazzy97 

Yet he doesn't get banned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Israel , will give it if it was in their benefit



The occupation regime (there's no legitimate state by the name Israel today) does not grant entry to ordinary Iranians who supposedly fear for their safety because of media accusations. Tel Aviv does not consider such a policy to be to its benefit. So there has to be moret to it.



> and just consider it did he seek asylum before attacks on him by certain medias or after it .



If he was an agent of foreign services engaging in covert actions against national security, why would he flee before his cover is blown?



Hack-Hook said:


> its easy to fix the head scarf yes but as you assume that she wore the scarf in another fashion . I ask you to provide the police video of capture time ,that show the scarf put on his head in another fashion . its just another of useless claim made after some ingenious decide to say she eat poison to commit suicide.



As long as there's no evidence, any assertion in this regard will represent guesswork, and can't therefore be portrayed as fact.



Hack-Hook said:


> police just need publish the body camera , videos , its impossible , they didn't have them with them she and her border came out of metro at the time . when you leave train at Haqqani Station until you leave station itself (when she arrested) you at least will be recorded 10 times on cameras , why they cant provide those videos to show how immodest she was at time of arrest



What do I know, potentially there could be hundreds of possible reasons why such footage wasn't released to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578483397558554624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578610028244000768

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

SalarHaqq said:


> The occupation regime (there's no legitimate state by the name Israel today) does not grant entry to ordinary Iranians who supposedly fear for their safety because of media accusations. Tel Aviv does not consider such a policy to be to its benefit. So there has to be moret to it.


True.

Naser Oliayi says at Shah time in our country almost half of the company/factory owners were Jewish 🤢

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

raptor22 said:


> The verdict gotta be given by judge and court of law not police, which in plain English means police could only notify the judiciary system of such a crime and then court could make its decision to send the accused to jail or fine is enough not to mention even in that time the verdict could be be reviewed and reconsidered by accused.
> As I said 638 is category 8 and even temporary detention is not permissible for it.
> When you prevent a person from his or her activity and take them to the somewhere then it means you have detained them therefore heath , life and well-being of detainee is on the detainer be it EMS or anything else,


1. It's you who don't understand the meaning of temporary detention, if it was a temporary detention, then they couldn't get out of police station few minutes or hours later.

2. So what if the criminal has no documents with him, then police has to let it go!!?? no, the procedure is that when Police notices a crime of any level, he or she will be transferred to Police station and a file will be created for him or she in there.

3.If the criminal refuses to cooperate or provide the documents, then Police will contact the judge and his/her (temporary) detention warrant will be issued immediately.

Police is not a hospital, EMS will be called upon necessity.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> This is just beyond hilarious LOL Putin Shia Birthday celebration special
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578484999942131712



This seems to be Iraqi accent if I'm not mistaken.

In fact, it's been some years since our Iraqi brothers began amicably referring to President Putin as "Hajj Putin", or as an honorary "Shia" of sorts - of course this represents friendly off-beat humor and is to be understood figuratively.

However it definitely reflects the genuine, grassroots popular enthusiasm that the Russian Federation and President Putin have been enjoying as local partners of the anti-imperialist Resistance front in the region since 2014, when Moscow opted to join forces with the Resistance in Syria and lent military support in defeating zionist- and NATO-sponsored terrorist groups.

As soon as Russia entered the Syrian theater against "I"SIS terrorists, President Vladimirovich Putin's popularity literally skyrocketed among Iraqis.

A news report from 2015 by the AFP:

​Popularity of 'Putin the Shiite' sky high in Iraq​




Iraqi artist Mohammed Karim Nihaya touches up a painting of Russian President Vladimir Putin in his studio in the Karada district of Baghdad on October 7, 2015 (AFP Photo/Sabah Arar)

Jean-Marc Mojon with Raji Nasser in Najaf
October 8, 2015

https://news.yahoo.com/popularity-putin-shiite-sky-high-iraq-093642221.html


At any rate the recent video on the Ukraine crisis represents an enjoyable expression of solidarity with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mohsen

shadihassan28 said:


> your telling me all the protesters who got killed in the street all had guns knives etc


There are literally US-organized murderers and terrorists killing people in streets, there are tons of clips in which these so called protestors attack and kill opposing civilians, even killing passing by civilians, burning their assets, etc. I pay taxes and I expect police to provide my security in the streets.

Also our police can't use military bullets against protestors, almost all the dead are the victims of these US backed terrorists who want to inflame the riots through showing their corpses.

In the case of this girl, US propaganda machine said she was beaten to death, but police published the camera footage showing she faints in the class room, neither her terrorist family, nor anybody else has been able to provide a single sign of injury or head damage. they just an excuse for ongoing riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Sardar330 said:


> True.
> 
> Naser Oliayi says at Shah time in our country almost half of the company/factory owners were Jewish 🤢



Indeed brother. Under the ousted Pahlavi regime, zionists and associated elites from the Haifan Bahai organization and freemason lodges, used to dominate Iran from top to bottom: they had the banking sector, the media and major industries under their thumb, not to mention their deep encroachment onto political institutions but above all, onto the regime's security apparatus.

Let's not forget that SAVAK, the shah's secret police and intelligence service, was set up by none other than Mossad, the CIA and MI6. What this meant, was that these foreign-linked networks and interest groups had effectively deprived Iran of her sovereignty. The much vaunted Iranian military, which the regime was allocating staggering shares of the national budget to, was not just dependent on foreign support but was also placed at the service of those same imperialist, oppressive powers. Powers which kept treating Iran as a second rate, subservient vassal.

What the 1979 Islamic Revolution under the Leadership of Imam Khomeini (r.) achieved can never be repeated often enough: the historic uprising of the Iranian people under the banner of Islam completely cut off the claws of zionist and western imperialists from Iran, restored Iranian independence and thereby established a precedent which to this day has been serving as a vivid source of inspiration for liberation movements and nations of the global south, and even beyond, for the oppressed masses in western countries themselves.

Hence the existential enmity of the zio-American empire against the Islamic Republic of Iran, whose endless manifestations we are witnessing on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

mohsen said:


> There are literally US-organized murderers and terrorists killing people in streets, there are tons of clips in which these so called protestors attack and kill opposing civilians, even killing passing by civilians, burning their assets, etc. I pay taxes and I expect police to provide my security in the streets.
> 
> Also our police can't use military bullets against protestors, almost all the dead are the victims of these US backed terrorists who want to inflame the riots through showing their corpses.
> 
> In the case of this girl, US propaganda machine said she was beaten to death, but police published the camera footage showing she faints in the class room, neither her terrorist family, nor anybody else has been able to provide a single sign of injury or head damage. they just an excuse for ongoing riots.


What's with the cases of Nika Shakarami and Sarina Esmailzadeh, though?

It does strike me as strange that the protesters and rioters are so young this time around.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The occupation regime (there's no legitimate state by the name Israel today) does not grant entry to ordinary Iranians who supposedly fear for their safety because of media accusations. Tel Aviv does not consider such a policy to be to its benefit. So there has to be moret to it.


not to ordinary people , but sometimes domestically make some mistake and be assured they never let a single mistake pass , here we made a mistake on attacking wrong people and they saw an opportunity on scoring brownie by portraying themselves as supporters of oppressed and wronged Iranian 
that was a gift we gave them in fact every time ahmadi-nejad opened his mouth without thinking twice before it was a gift to Israel
,


SalarHaqq said:


> If he was an agent of foreign services engaging in covert actions against national security, why would he flee before his cover is blown?


again conspiracy theory and blaming others unjustly
thats how our media own goal us


SalarHaqq said:


> As long as there's no evidence, any assertion in this regard will represent guesswork, and can't therefore be portrayed as fact.


but what about she ate poison , or her body was filled with drugs while in fact she only had a benign tumor surgery at the age of 6-7 and probably she only used anticonvulsant drugs and even that was probably wes being tapered at this time.
what about her being komoleh member ? how about claiming her cover was in another form , her older photos are available can tell us about how she was wearing clothes more importantly how you think a kurd girl wear clothes while accompanied by his brother


SalarHaqq said:


> What do I know, potentially there could be hundreds of possible reasons why such footage wasn't released to date


well why if her clothes was so strange and out of norm , wouldn't publishing them showed police was right on arresting her and not what i called another case executing law based how the law enforcer feel , thats one of our chronic problem
another explanation i came with is she was with her brother , probably they were walking side by side and were talking and laughing , the police didn't consider they may be brother and sister and taught the nature of their relation is different they went to arrest them and when they understood their relation , they didn't want to step back (this happens in fact the exact thing happened with me and my mother when i was 14 in Shiraz amusement park ) they probably say let not admit we were wrong that make us look bad, we will take her to station and get a keep here 2 hours there let she sit at one of those useless class and release her whats the harm .


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> 2. So what if the criminal has no documents with him, then police has to let it go!!?? no, the procedure is that when Police notices a crime of any level, he or she will be transferred to Police station and a file will be created for him or she in there.


i recall when in such case police used to confiscate , student card of girl university students , and told them to come tomorrow and get it back without even considering that without that card they won't allow the girl into dormitory and she only have two option 1 stay on street all the night (and guess how cold can that be in Iran northern half) or find somebody who take her home and you also can guess what they probably want of her (and don't tell me that would not happened i myself twice saw girls begging them not to take that card and take something else to no avail)
all they need to do if they wanted an identification is taking a photo of the card . or if they wanted a physical evidence take one of her banking cards . there are many ways but we usually opt for some we think is obvious without thinking about consequences



mohsen said:


> 3.If the criminal refuses to cooperate or provide the documents, then Police will contact the judge and his/her (temporary) detention warrant will be issued immediately.


there is one way that police don't need judge order for arrest and that id the crime that is happening in public (جرم واضح حالا هر جوری شما ترجمه اش میکنی ) in that case there is no need for judge order for arrest , the police can arrest the offender and then send the documents to judge later and then they decide what to do

by the way its 10-15 year hat is very hard to find person with no identification as all banking transaction become electronics



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> What's with the cases of Nika Shakarami and Sarina Esmailzadeh, though?
> 
> It does strike me as strange that the protesters and rioters are so young this time around.


whats strange , they have energy , their value are different from the ones of their grandfathers who do the revolution , and they have time as the job market is not so spectacular for various reasons and ...


----------



## sha ah

Situation in Iran still has not stabilized and now the flames are being fanned by western intelligence agencies.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> whats strange , they have energy , their value are different from the ones of their grandfathers who do the revolution , and they have time as the job market is not so spectacular for various reasons and ...


Whatever the f-u-c-k does a 15 year old have to do with job market, pray tell? I used to play video games endlessly at that age.



Hack-Hook said:


> not to ordinary people , but sometimes domestically make some mistake and be assured they never let a single mistake pass , here we made a mistake on attacking wrong people and they saw an opportunity on scoring brownie by portraying themselves as supporters of oppressed and wronged Iranian
> that was a gift we gave them in fact every time ahmadi-nejad opened his mouth without thinking twice before it was a gift to Israel
> ,
> 
> again conspiracy theory and blaming others unjustly
> thats how our media own goal us
> 
> but what about she ate poison , or her body was filled with drugs while in fact she only had a benign tumor surgery at the age of 6-7 and probably she only used anticonvulsant drugs and even that was probably wes being tapered at this time.
> what about her being komoleh member ? how about claiming her cover was in another form , her older photos are available can tell us about how she was wearing clothes more importantly how you think a kurd girl wear clothes while accompanied by his brother


Yeah, I agree there. Monkeynejad was a complete simian who spoke utter rubbish all the fucking time like a dickhead, often damaging Iran in the process.

Also correct - Iranian rumour-mongering is the worst trait, constantly blabbering about matters they know f-u-c-k all about. Unfortunately, Iranian government also did this once before when they arrested and charged 4 young gabar rioters in 2019-2020.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> i recall when in such case police used to confiscate , student card of girl university students , and told them to come tomorrow and get it back without even considering that without that card they won't allow the girl into dormitory and she only have two option 1 stay on street all the night (and guess how cold can that be in Iran northern half) or find somebody who take her home and you also can guess what they probably want of her (and don't tell me that would not happened i myself twice saw girls begging them not to take that card and take something else to no avail)
> all they need to do if they wanted an identification is taking a photo of the card . or if they wanted a physical evidence take one of her banking cards . there are many ways but we usually opt for some we think is obvious without thinking about consequences


Can't a local masjid help out by sheltering someone in need? A religious organization or building ought to assist. Besides, they can also serve as intermediaries with the student housing in such cases.


----------



## SalarHaqq

raptor22 said:


> Base on article 638 of the Islamic Penal Code there is prison for *women without* *wearing* *Islamic Hijab *but probably it's been amended to just fine also base on article 237 of Iran "Code of Criminal Procedure":
> 
> View attachment 885618
> 
> 
> Wearing immodesty is in lowest category of crime considered by Iran laws which is in category 8 therefore even temporary detention is not permissible for it.
> 
> About her Hijab again makes no different the whole procedures is under question, logic would say her outfit in police station could be considered what she wore in metro where she was arrested in first place as base on CCTV footage in police station before she collapsed she approached the female police officer or as you put it law enforcement agents and asked her about her outfit which implies her outfit got not changed that she asked why she was taken there for it ... furthermore burden of proof is on the plaintiff then where is police proof to back up such a claim? which even if there was any evidence still police is not in any position to determine it let alone teach it or arrest her.
> On medical record, well her taking in the custody is not legal ... keeping & teaching her there ain't legal ... her health and life responsibility was on police ... and base on executive regulations of the of the prisons :
> 
> View attachment 885624
> 
> 
> I look at the roots of it .. what she wore doesn't make any change as if we go down this road a huge chunk of Iran women must be detained.
> 
> 
> As @SalarHaqq also mentioned there is no prison punishment for it in the law just fine ,,, Law says *women without* *wearing* *Islamic Hijab *for sure it does not mean wearing bikini for instance but it doesn't clear it too .. your definition has got no legal bases . as long as she was under custody the police was responsible .. base on medical council of Iran her death was due to inadequate and ineffective CPR in the first critical minutes ... so again as I said they had to make sure of presence of EMS.
> Law is law ain't flexible .. not pleased with it change it modify it make it more tangible idk expand it but by current law it seems to me this act is not legal.
> Police could report such a thing to the court and that's it ...



About the sanction stipulated for by law, I was basing myself on the explanations of whom I believe was a Niruye Entezami representative speaking on the phone during the first open television debate on this affair featuring professor Kushki and liberal member of Majles Pezeshkian, a video of which was shared here by user jauk. This is what I seem to remember, I may be wrong though.

However when it comes to detention, police can always and actually has a duty to stop and immobilize offenders. It is not provisional detention in the legal sense but in order to verify and record their identity and complete other formalities, or to search them if necessary, law enforcement agents can enjoin them to take their place in a police vehicle or even at a police station, during which time they will be in custody (retained by law enforcement).

It is not incumbent upon law enforcement to perform health checks on a thus retained person, nor to proactively inquire about health issues they may have - unless they show clear signs to that effect, I would guess.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> another explanation i came with is she was with her brother , probably they were walking side by side and were talking and laughing , the police didn't consider they may be brother and sister and taught the nature of their relation is different they went to arrest them and when they understood their relation , they didn't want to step back (this happens in fact the exact thing happened with me and my mother when i was 14 in Shiraz amusement park ) they probably say let not admit we were wrong that make us look bad, we will take her to station and get a keep here 2 hours there let she sit at one of those useless class and release her whats the harm .


To be honest, that is pretty corrupt and indefensible.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> not to ordinary people , but sometimes domestically make some mistake and be assured they never let a single mistake pass , here we made a mistake on attacking wrong people and they saw an opportunity on scoring brownie by portraying themselves as supporters of oppressed and wronged Iranian
> that was a gift we gave them in fact every time ahmadi-nejad opened his mouth without thinking twice before it was a gift to Israel



There have been numerous cases of Iranians whom western regimes and their media mouthpieces tried to portray as "heroes" supposedly wronged by the Iranian government. The zionist regime however did not offer them asylum. In this regard the person in question does stand out.



Hack-Hook said:


> again conspiracy theory and blaming others unjustly
> thats how our media own goal us



You asked the question if he was guilty, why would he wait until media began publishing critical reports about him, and flee only afterwards? I provided a possible explanation to that. The fact that he didn't leave the country earlier, does not prove his innocence.



Hack-Hook said:


> but what about she ate poison , or her body was filled with drugs while in fact she only had a benign tumor surgery at the age of 6-7 and probably she only used anticonvulsant drugs and even that was probably wes being tapered at this time.
> what about her being komoleh member ? how about claiming her cover was in another form , her older photos are available can tell us about how she was wearing clothes more importantly how you think a kurd girl wear clothes while accompanied by his brother



Neither of us knows about any of that.



Hack-Hook said:


> well why if her clothes was so strange and out of norm , wouldn't publishing them showed police was right on arresting her and not what i called another case executing law based how the law enforcer feel , thats one of our chronic problem
> another explanation i came with is she was with her brother , probably they were walking side by side and were talking and laughing , the police didn't consider they may be brother and sister and taught the nature of their relation is different they went to arrest them and when they understood their relation , they didn't want to step back (this happens in fact the exact thing happened with me and my mother when i was 14 in Shiraz amusement park ) they probably say let not admit we were wrong that make us look bad, we will take her to station and get a keep here 2 hours there let she sit at one of those useless class and release her whats the harm .



I prefer not to speculate too much in the absence of concrete evidence, because at the end of the day it'll merely amount to that, speculation, no matter how probable or improbable.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Whatever the f-u-c-k does a 15 year old have to do with job market, pray tell? I used to play video games endlessly at that age.


a 18 year old have many thing to do , also consider this don't in usa a 15 year old take part-time job flipping burger or serving tables in local cofeeshop to get some extra pocket money



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Can't a local masjid help out by sheltering someone in need? A religious organization or building ought to assist. Besides, they can also serve as intermediaries with the student housing in such cases.


local Mosque are usually closed after evening prayer.
and the role of Mosque has become so limited in recent year . they are now limited to 3 time prayer and if there is a ceremony to be held or somebody died and they have a two hour program for the guy , pretty much that , there are very few mosques now that participate with the community more than that


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> There have been numerous cases of Iranians whom western regimes and their media mouthpieces tried to portray as "heroes" supposedly wronged by the Iranian government. The zionist regime however did not offer them asylum. In this regard the person in question does stand out.


maybe that person didn't asked them 


SalarHaqq said:


> You asked the question if he was guilty, why would he wait until media began publishing critical reports about him, and flee only afterwards? I provided a possible explanation to that. The fact that he didn't leave the country earlier, does not prove his innocence.


did any of those report provide any evidence and if those media include national TV , I assure you it's time to pack your bag and find another place .. the newspapers usually write rubbish , who care but if national TV make 40 min program and repeat those claims again without evidence do you still attribute it to newspapers blabbering ? 


SalarHaqq said:


> Neither of us knows about any of that.


why this part of we don't now can be promoted , but the other parts of we don't know can't ?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> local Mosque are usually closed after evening prayer.
> and the role of Mosque has become so limited in recent year . they are now limited to 3 time prayer and if there is a ceremony to be held or somebody died and they have a two hour program for the guy , pretty much that , there are very few mosques now that participate with the community more than that


They should be more proactive in feeding the poor and having a section of the compound dedicated to temporary night shelters for people in need.

Simply offering namaaz isn't enough - Amr bil Ma'ruf is what wins hearts.

Anyway, there should at least be a caretaker after Ish'a prayers are concluded.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> maybe that person didn't asked them



If zionists saw it as such an opportunity to score PR points, surely they wouldn't hesitate to reach out to those people themselves.



Hack-Hook said:


> did any of those report provide any evidence and if those media include national TV , I assure you it's time to pack your bag and find another place .. the newspapers usually write rubbish , who care but if national TV make 40 min program and repeat those claims again without evidence do you still attribute it to newspapers blabbering ?



How does this prove the individual's innocence? Him leaving after national television aired those reports could mean he understood his cover was starting to crumble and thus he fled the country precipitously. It's just doesn't necessarily imply that everything said about him in that program was strictly made up. That onto itself is not proof.



Hack-Hook said:


> why this part of we don't now can be promoted , but the other parts of we don't know can't ?



Believe what you wish, just don't confuse speculative thoughts with established facts.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> They should be more proactive in feeding the poor and having a section of the compound dedicated to temporary night shelters for people in need.


the feeding happen but not the poor as its more donation and nazr by let say higher echelon of the society it happen more in north of the city than southern part of it .


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Anyway, there should at least be a caretaker after Ish'a prayers are concluded.


in good old times right now if you want to pray at night there is no one to open the door until its morning prayer


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> local Mosque are usually closed after evening prayer.
> and the role of Mosque has become so limited in recent year . they are now limited to 3 time prayer and if there is a ceremony to be held or somebody died and they have a two hour program for the guy , pretty much that , there are very few mosques now that participate with the community more than that



Other places are open at night, like Harame Emam, and they offer shelter to the needy.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> If zionists thought they'd gain from it, they'd get in touch with these people themselves.


well maybe they find it won't help them portray themselves as protector of oppressed if they support that particular person , name one person for me so i can talk about it more precisely 


SalarHaqq said:


> How does this prove the individual's innocence? Him leaving after national television aired those reports could mean he understood authorities were beginning to see through his cover and thus he fled the country precipitously. It's just doesn't necessarily imply that everything said about him in that program was strictly made up, that onto itself is not proof.


not reports making a documentary and blame him for everything , do national TV do that without some order from higher management of TV ?
and no till today the authority didn't provide any proof for that and you again are threading the field that ask others not thread, make accusation without evidence 


SalarHaqq said:


> Believe what you wish, just don't confuse speculative thoughts with established facts.


you also can hear that advice.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> the feeding happen but not the poor as its more donation and nazr by let say higher echelon of the society it happen more in north of the city than southern part of it .


Not good by any metric. Even $1 worth of donation by a single person once a week would go a long way.


Hack-Hook said:


> in good old times right now if you want to pray at night there is no one to open the door until its morning prayer


Astaghfir-Allah, why? Have you all collectively become infidels?


----------



## sha ah

Iranian Kamikaze drones and Russian missiles DEVASTATE the city of Zaporizhia






Just look at the sheer level of destruction. This is why the Ukrainians are now denying bombing the Kursk bridge, claiming that the Russians did it themselves. Ah yes just like the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant, Russia loves bombing its own soldiers and assets. Of course. Why didn't I think of that. 

Or maybe it's because rail traffic and vehicle traffic has already been partially restored on the bridge and the Ukrainians know that they might truly regret the payback if the Russians are not so forgiving ? 

I mean realistically if the Russians wanted to, they could destroy every major bridge, every major train station and power station in Ukraine. And they could do that with a fraction of their conventional ICBMs for example. That's just one option Russia could use for payback. We'll have to wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> Iranian Kamikaze drones and Russian missiles DEVASTATE the city of Zaporizhia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at the sheer level of destruction. This is why the Ukrainians are now denying bombing the Kursk bridge, claiming that the Russians did it themselves. Ah yes just like the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant, Russia loves bombing its own soldiers and assets. Of course. Why didn't I think of that.
> 
> Or maybe it's because rail traffic and vehicle traffic has already been partially restored on the bridge and the Ukrainians know that they might truly regret the payback if the Russians are not so forgiving ?
> 
> I mean realistically if the Russians wanted to, they could destroy every major bridge, every major train station and power station in Ukraine. And they could do that with a fraction of their conventional ICBMs for example. That's just one option Russia could use for payback. We'll have to wait and see.


You should avoid these videos. Alot of them are fake news. It mentioned it was used for first time, which is obviously not true, and Zaphorizhia was known to be hit with missiles last night.


----------



## Hack-Hook

juidiciary police Reports on the death of mrs. Mahsa Amini



> «بسم‌الله الرحمن الرحیم​
> شرح مختصری از گزارش علت فوت مرحومه مهسا امینی ارائه شده به مرجع قضائی که براساس پرونده بیمارستانی عمل جراحی کرانیوفارنژیومای مغز در بیمارستان میلاد در سال ۱۳۸۶، پرونده درمانی بیمارستان کسری در زمان منتهی به فوت، شرح معاینه ظاهری جسد و کالبدگشایی، نتایج آزمایش‌های سم‌شناسی و آسیب‌شناسی، تحقیقات قضایی و کمیته‌های کارشناسی متعدد تخصصی و فوق تخصصی تنظیم یافته است به شرح ذیل اعلام می‌شود:
> 
> متوفیه پس از عمل جراحی تومور کرانیوفارنژیومای مغزی در سن هشت سالگی دچار اختلال در محور مهم هیپوتالاموس هیپوفیز و غدد تحت فرمان آن (از جمله آدرنال و تیروئید) شده است. به علت این بیماری زمینه‌ای متوفیه تحت درمان با داروهای هیدروکورتیزون، لووتیروکسین و دسموپرسین بوده است.
> 
> ایشان در تاریخ ۱۴۰۱/۶/۲۲ از ساعت ۱۹:۵۶ به‌طور ناگهانی دچار افت هوشیاری شده و متعاقب آن بر زمین می‌افتد که با توجه به بیماری زمینه‌ای، متوفیه توانایی لازم جهت جبران و تطابق با وضعیت ایجاد شده را نداشته، لذا در شرایط مذکور دچار اختلال ریتم قلب و کاهش فشار خون و متعاقب آن کاهش سطح هوشیاری شده که به دلیل انجام عملیات احیای قلبی تنفسی غیرموثر در دقایق حساس اولیه، دچار هیپوکسی شدید و در نتیجه آسیب مغزی شده است، علی رغم برگشت عملکرد قلبی متعاقب عملیات احیای پرسنل اورژانس، حمایت تنفسی انجام شده کارساز نبوده و با وجود انتقال ایشان به بیمارستان و زحمات کادر درمانی بیمارستان کسری، بیمار به علت نارسایی چند ارگانی (M.O.F) ناشی از هیپوکسی مغزی در تاریخ ۱۴۰۱/۶/۲۵ فوت می‌نماید.
> 
> لازم به ذکر است با استناد به مدارک پزشکی بیمارستانی، بررسی سی. تی اسکن مغز و ریه، نتایج معاینه ظاهری جسد و کالبدگشایی، آزمایشات آسیب شناسی،* فوت نامبرده ناشی از اصابت ضربه به سر و اعضا و عناصر حیاتی بدن نبوده است*.»​



well as it was clear by those CT-scan no head trauma but it don't answer one important question and point to a very serious matter that needs to be answered post haste 

The question is why miss Amini , lost consciousness at the start , that resulted in the later cycle of event that ended in her death.

and the very concerning matter here that police chief most answer and remedy as soon as possible . the report say after her fall because of the previous disease Miss Amini become bradycard and went into shock and her body could not compensate because previously Hypophys / Hypothalamus axis was damaged , OK I can understand that *. but what i can't understand is why between those so many officer at the police station there was not a single person who knew how to provide an effective CPR in these condition not to loose those precious minutes after the incident , if you start CPR 5 min after the incident , you are wasting your time , if the heart come back the brain is nothing but vegetable . you expect police to knew effective CPR after all in many case they are the first one who reach the accident scene . that is a question that police force must answer , if one in that station was able to provide effective CPR such nonsense that we had in last 3 week and cost us so much would not have happened , and the girl was alive*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> The question is why miss Amini , lost consciousness at the start , that resulted in the later cycle of event that ended in her death.


Probably brought about by an onset of anxiety? It happens at times... @SalarHaqq posted about some days ago about a German man who toppled over and died while speaking to the police.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> well maybe they find it won't help them portray themselves as protector of oppressed if they support that particular person , name one person for me so i can talk about it more precisely



This would imply he was the first and only individual whom they could capitalize on for such purposes. Which would be highly unlikely. The zionist regime's policy over the years has been evident in this regard, it does not engage in this specific sort of PR stunts and is extremely selective as to what sort of Iranians it lets in: individuals with some kind of a link to it.



Hack-Hook said:


> not reports making a documentary and blame him for everything , do national TV do that without some order from higher management of TV ?
> and no till today the authority didn't provide any proof for that and you again are threading the field that ask others not thread, make accusation without evidence



Not really, I used conditional tense, which denotes a possibility rather than a certainty. Fact is that the argument you presented to suggest he was innocent of those accusations, does not qualify as proof because there are other possible explanations suggesting the opposite, one of which I shared.



Hack-Hook said:


> you also can hear that advice.



It's been my guideline all along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sineva

*Eutelsat accuses Iran of jamming 2 Persian-language broadcast satellites*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## mohsen

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> What's with the cases of Nika Shakarami and Sarina Esmailzadeh, though?
> 
> It does strike me as strange that the protesters and rioters are so young this time around.


As I have said before, when bunch of traitors and pimps like Azari Jahromi leave the social services to enemies, then the inevitable product is bunch of brain washed kids isolated from the real environment, add the family issues like the case of these girls, and you have a teenage girl on the course of suicide.

Though their death has nothing to do with protests, but right now every death and murder in Iran will become part of US propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

mohsen said:


> As I have said before, when bunch of traitors and pimps like Azari Jahromi leave the social services to enemies, then the inevitable product is bunch of brain washed kids isolated from the real environment, add the family issues like the case of these girls, and you have a teenage girl on the course of suicide.
> 
> Though their death has nothing to do with protests, but right now every death and murder in Iran will become part of US propaganda.


I won't lie, man...you heard me rage on this section about gabars and karkasparasti a lot but in truth, I want you all to be happy. I can suggest a lot of creative ways to crush the riots but I don't know how to fix the core issues plaguing the land of my ancestors.

There's that right spot between being religious and capable of existing in this material world which until 2009 you all had. What changed?

Please go back to being that same old people. That alone is enough to bring me peace...and I don't stand to gain a single penny from any of this. I want you all prosperous and blessed living your best lives while in tune with Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Ukraine talked a lot of crap about S-136 lately calling it garbage and flying lawn mower


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579085357957931012

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine talked a lot of crap about S-136 lately calling it garbage and flying lawn mower
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579085357957931012



Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> As I have said before, when bunch of traitors and pimps like Azari Jahromi leave the social services to enemies, then the inevitable product is bunch of brain washed kids isolated from the real environment, add the family issues like the case of these girls, and you have a teenage girl on the course of suicide.
> 
> Though their death has nothing to do with protests, but right now every death and murder in Iran will become part of US propaganda.


43 years Islamic Republic media has failed, based on lies and unconvincing propaganda. It wasted national budget (same as cultural budget to bunch of clerics who dont speak peoples language) and we see today its product, rebelling youth. Islamic conservatism is not attractive for 16 year old kids. The media has it roots in islamic conservatism, so the media should change its ideology, which is not possible because the system has to change its ideology. I told this many years ago, adapt to nationalism or at least conservative nationalism else the country will be damaged. Decrease religious conservatism a little bit and instead increase nationalism.


----------



## lydian fall

mohsen said:


> As I have said before, when bunch of traitors and pimps like Azari Jahromi leave the social services to enemies


For 8 years Zionist/Western social media without any restrictions were in full reach for teenagers

Our leader warned about cultural conflict (شبیخون فرهنگی) for many times but liberal Rouhani government did nothing

No way these kids will become patriots because they are brainwashed since their childhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Abrams X with automated turret


----------



## shadihassan28

mohsen said:


> There are literally US-organized murderers and terrorists killing people in streets, there are tons of clips in which these so called protestors attack and kill opposing civilians, even killing passing by civilians, burning their assets, etc. I pay taxes and I expect police to provide my security in the streets.
> 
> Also our police can't use military bullets against protestors, almost all the dead are the victims of these US backed terrorists who want to inflame the riots through showing their corpses.
> 
> In the case of this girl, US propaganda machine said she was beaten to death, but police published the camera footage showing she faints in the class room, neither her terrorist family, nor anybody else has been able to provide a single sign of injury or head damage. they just an excuse for ongoing riots.


So your telling me now it’s protesters killing their own,because it’s good for propaganda that’s honestly Iranian state propaganda you honestly can’t believe that, or 16 year old girls being thrown off the roof by “construction workers” that one I really don’t 16 years old, might not have been police but I almost guarantee basij men.Last thing just because sometimes bad things happen in iran it’s not the us manipulating people in the shadows, honestly America isn’t that great at Cold War tactics, America has become soft
​


----------



## sha ah

CRAM can also be overwhelmed with saturation attacks. The issue with a platform like Shahed-136 is that it costs $10-20,000 a piece from what I've heard. So basically $20,000,000 for 1000 units. To destroy those 1000 units will cost billions and you'll never be able to shoot every single one down. Look at the Saudis. Even in the end Iranian drones were lighting them up and there is absolutely no way that the west is investing as much air defense hardware into Ukraine as the Saudis were able to purchase from the US.



TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine talked a lot of crap about S-136 lately calling it garbage and flying lawn mower
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579085357957931012


----------



## lydian fall

shadihassan28 said:


> So your telling me now it’s protesters killing their own,because it’s good for propaganda that’s honestly Iranian state propaganda you honestly can’t believe that, or 16 year old girls being thrown off the roof by “construction workers” that one I really don’t 16 years old, might not have been police but I almost guarantee basij men.Last thing just because sometimes bad things happen in iran it’s not the us manipulating people in the shadows, honestly America isn’t that great at Cold War tactics, America has become soft
> ​


Idiot that girl went to that building her own self and she got killed by her own friends to make a scenario

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

This reminds me of the George Floyd protests in the US back in 2020. The intelligent thing for the government to do would be to actually arrest those who caused the death of Mahsa Amini. We all saw the video of how she was dressed. A fine or warning would have been appropriate. Instead they clubbed her in the head and then claimed "heart attack" Like come on Iranian people are not stupid and the masses and youth are outraged. The government is just lucky that the protest movement doesn't have a cohesive leadership. Regardless they seem to be just adding fuel to the fire instead of pushing it out.



shadihassan28 said:


> So your telling me now it’s protesters killing their own,because it’s good for propaganda that’s honestly Iranian state propaganda you honestly can’t believe that, or 16 year old girls being thrown off the roof by “construction workers” that one I really don’t 16 years old, might not have been police but I almost guarantee basij men.Last thing just because sometimes bad things happen in iran it’s not the us manipulating people in the shadows, honestly America isn’t that great at Cold War tactics, America has become soft
> ​


----------



## TheImmortal

Sardar330 said:


> Idiot that girl went to that building her own self and she got killed by her own friends to make a scenario



Plenty of foreign agents killing or stabbing people right now. First thing the crowd will guess is that it was “the regime”

Same tactic was used in Syria. Miltants with guns blend into crowd and shot a few people then it became “Assad security forces open fire”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> Idiot that girl went to that building her own self and she got killed by her own friends to make a scenario


a question , how much after her death the body handed over to the family ? and what about her last calls that she said she is being followed ?


----------



## lydian fall

TheImmortal said:


> Plenty of foreign agents killing or stabbing people right now. First thing the crowd will guess is that it was “the regime”
> 
> Same tactic was used in Syria. Miltants with guns blend into crowd and shot a few people then it became “Assad security forces open fire”.


Absolutely right.



sha ah said:


> This reminds me of the George Floyd protests in the US back in 2020. The intelligent thing for the government to do would be to actually arrest those who caused the death of Mahsa Amini. We all saw the video of how she was dressed. A fine or warning would have been appropriate. Instead they clubbed her in the head and then claimed "heart attack" Like come on Iranian people are not stupid and the masses and youth are outraged. The government is just lucky that the protest movement doesn't have a cohesive leadership. Regardless they seem to be just adding fuel to the fire instead of pushing it out.


The whole population that practiced in these rallies is about 50,000

While in 22th Bahman millions of people practice in pro IR rallies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> Instead they clubbed her in the head and then claimed "heart attack"


Clubbed her in the head so badly she went into coma? That is impossible to do without causing swelling the size of an ostrich's egg, particularly to a woman and I haven't even got to the bruising yet (of which we saw nothing).


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> a question , how much after her death the body handed over to the family ? and what about her last calls that she said she is being followed ?


Anyone who goes into riots will be chased by police forces until they leave the protests and harming police

The last video from her shows that she went to that building her own self without key just by a phone call to her male friends

She was alone and no police was chasing her when went into the building where she and her friends drunk alcohol and smoke shisha

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Sardar330 said:


> Idiot that girl went to that building her own self and she got killed by her own friends to make a scenario


That just sounds silly because the officials were the ones saying it’s construction workers, if they really believe that why don’t they round up those supposed workers


----------



## Raghfarm007

TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine talked a lot of crap about S-136 lately calling it garbage and flying lawn mower
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579085357957931012



Seems like the lawn mower is doing a fine job weeding out all the crap.....im sure the Russians are very happy with this lawn mower that will clean up their back lawns.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> She was alone and no police was chasing her when went into the building where she and her friends drunk alcohol and smoke shisha


and how much after she went into building the video cut off and does it show the her Male friends enter the building ? did it showed the rest of the scenario ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well the pictures of her in the hospital did not show every angle but I'm not buying that a young healthy girl her age got a "heart attack" That's ridiculous. Sure she could have died from the heart attack but what caused the heart attack ? Also in the hospital why did her face look so swelled up ? I don't know it's just all very suspicious and also the youth in Iran simply aren't happy with the current economic situation and this was just like a catalyst.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Clubbed her in the head so badly she went into coma? That is impossible to do without causing swelling the size of an ostrich's egg, particularly to a woman and I haven't even got to the bruising yet (of which we saw nothing).


----------



## SalarHaqq

@LeGenD @waz @Irfan Baloch @Amaa'n

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

@WebMaster @waz @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Well the pictures of her in the hospital did not show every angle but I'm not buying that a young healthy aged girl her age got a "heart attack" That's ridiculous. Sure she could have died from the heart attack but what caused the heart attack ? Also in the hospital why did her face look so swelled up ? I don't know it's just very suspicious and also the youth in Iran simply aren't happy with the current economic situation and this was just like a catalyst.


my guess , the photo is from 1-2 day later and she had heart and kidney failure and her brain was effectively dead and could not regulate anything in her body , that was the reason for swelling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Are you sure it's just 50,000 because protests have broken out all throughout Iran. I'm pretty sure it's much worse than that. Remember when the IR was established in 79 the majority of Iranian could not read or write. Now the majority are young, educated and are tech savy. Some people are just fed up with the endless economic stagnation and this merely acted as a catalyst. 



Sardar330 said:


> Absolutely right.
> 
> 
> The whole population that practiced in these rallies is about 50,000
> 
> While in 22th Bahman millions of people practice in pro IR rallies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

sha ah said:


> Are you sure it's just 50,000 because protests have broken out all throughout Iran. I'm pretty sure it's much worse than that.


Sha ah will not comeback

Make sure


----------



## shadihassan28

sha ah said:


> Are you sure it's just 50,000 because protests have broken out all throughout Iran. I'm pretty sure it's much worse than that.


He’s probably going to say photoshopped and conspiracy by western governments and media


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> Absolutely right.
> 
> 
> The whole population that practiced in these rallies is about 50,000
> 
> While in 22th Bahman millions of people practice in pro IR rallies


you knew the difference between 22 of Bahman gathering and these protest?
do you like me list them


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> you knew the difference between 22 of Bahman gathering and these protest?
> do you like me list them


Shaah will not comeback

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> Shaah will not comeback


who want him to come back , some 80+ year old fossil and specially this useless gutless drunk who is hiding behind terrorists like NCRI and his mother skirt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

The girl might have been the catalyst 


Sardar330 said:


> Shaah will not comeback


wow he’s actually at a loss for words I don’t think that people protesting want the shah to come back he was corrupt as the rest



Hack-Hook said:


> who want him to come back , some 80+ year old fossil and specially this useless gutless drunk who is hiding behind terrorists like NCRI and his mother skirt


Lol we were thinking the same thing


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> Well the pictures of her in the hospital did not show every angle but I'm not buying that a young healthy girl her age got a "heart attack" That's ridiculous. Sure she could have died from the heart attack but what caused the heart attack ? Also in the hospital why did her face look so swelled up ? I don't know it's just all very suspicious and also the youth in Iran simply aren't happy with the current economic situation and this was just like a catalyst.















No swelling visible here. And who knows what induces a random fatal cardiac arrest? Could have had a stroke brought about by anxiety (this happens).

How is rioting, damaging public property and disrupting the city for weeks helping the economic situation they're supposedly so angry about?


----------



## sha ah

In the end these protests are likely to die down simply because there is no cohesive leadership or opposition.



shadihassan28 said:


> The girl might have been the catalyst
> 
> wow he’s actually at a loss for words I don’t think that people protesting want the shah to come back he was corrupt as the rest
> 
> 
> Lol we were thinking the same thing


----------



## shadihassan28

sha ah said:


> In the end these protests are likely to die down simply because there is no cohesive leadership or opposition.


I agree probably will but maybe there will be some changes in behaviors


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Could have had a stroke brought about by anxiety (this happens).


seriously doubt that, if there was not previous heart condition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> seriously doubt that, if there was not previous heart condition


Have you read her medical file that you're offering such suggestions?


----------



## sha ah

In the last picture her face and ears look pretty swelled up and realistically she has alot of hair on her head, so there could be a bump somewhere we can't see. I really doubt if she got a stroke from stress and passed away from it. I just can't buy that.

I don't know but a few years ago there was a healthy young man while his two children riding their bicycles near my house and the man fell off his bicycle, hit his head on the ground and died as a result of the impact. He had no helmet.

Sometimes the human body can be more resilient than people think but sometimes more frail. I'm no expert on impact / trauma injuries but sometimes all it takes is getting hit at the wrong angle with enough velocity and the person dies.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> No swelling visible here. And who knows what induces a random fatal cardiac arrest? Could have had a stroke brought about by anxiety (this happens).
> 
> How is rioting, damaging public property and disrupting the city for weeks helping the economic situation they're supposedly so angry about?


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Have you read her medical file that you're offering such suggestions?


what judiciary medicine report suggested was previous problem due to craniopharyngioma which is a benign brain tumor no mention of heart problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> In the last picture her face and ears look pretty swelled up and realistically she has alot of hair on her head, so there could be a bump somewhere we can't see. I really doubt if she got a stroke from stress and passed away from it. I'm just can't buy that.


Appears to me her face itself was quite chubby. What appears as bumps at first is just the natural swell of her cheeks.

@SalarHaqq You should post about that German man's death again. I don't know how deep in this thread the article is buried.



sha ah said:


> Sometimes the human body can be more resilient than people think but sometimes more frail. I'm no expert on impact / trauma injuries but sometimes all it takes is getting hit at the wrong angle with enough velocity and the person dies.


Even so, it would be impossible for her to struggle on two-three days if she was subjected to multiple blows to the head.

Even hardened MMA fighters die if the damage is bad enough and all of them have bruising.



sha ah said:


> Sometimes the human body can be more resilient than people think but sometimes more frail. I'm no expert on impact / trauma injuries but sometimes all it takes is getting hit at the wrong angle with enough velocity and the person dies.


Even so, it would be impossible for her to struggle on two-three days if she was subjected to multiple blows to the head.

Even hardened MMA fighters die if the damage is bad enough and all of them have bruising.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Appears to me her face itself was quite chubby. What appears as bumps at first is just the natural swell of her cheeks.
> 
> @SalarHaqq You should post about that German man's death again. I don't know how deep in this thread the article is buried.


discussed before that man showed the signs of heart attack , this girl didn't show that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> discussed before that man showed the signs of heart attack , this girl didn't show that


Then what in your professional opinion happened? She said "Sike!" and bailed out?

A person who's been beaten so severely on the head that she passes away couldn't stand still, let alone walk into a police station and hold a conversation for several minutes before collapsing. Can you imagine the kind of concussion she would have had in that case?

Nothing points to her being roughed up so far apart from her family's statements which I don't trust at all.


----------



## sha ah

Well if you look at this clip, it's not hard to believe that she could have been killed by the authorities. I mean if you look at all the clips in Iran right now there is alot of brutality.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578718523345756160
Looking at all the videos on twitter, there is no way these protests are only 50,000 people. Let's just be honest with each other here. There are mass protests in every city right now. They're even deploying military units in Tehran.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Appears to me her face itself was quite chubby. What appears as bumps at first is just the natural swell of her cheeks.
> 
> @SalarHaqq You should post about that German man's death again. I don't know how deep in this thread the article is buried.
> 
> 
> Even so, it would be impossible for her to struggle on two-three days if she was subjected to multiple blows to the head.
> 
> Even hardened MMA fighters die if the damage is bad enough and all of them have bruising.
> 
> 
> Even so, it would be impossible for her to struggle on two-three days if she was subjected to multiple blows to the head.
> 
> Even hardened MMA fighters die if the damage is bad enough and all of them have bruising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> discussed before that man showed the signs of heart attack , this girl didn't show that



The only 'sign' the man showed were his words when he complained about pain - not some externally visible signs. We don't know if Mahsa Amini felt the same way or not.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> @SalarHaqq You should post about that German man's death again. I don't know how deep in this thread the article is buried.





> Berlin, Germany, August 2, 2021: at a demonstration of the "lateral thinking" movement against the German regime's restrictive measures in response to Covid, a 49-year old man is subjected to an identity check by the police. He complains of a tingling sensation in his arm and chest. The man is brought to a hospital where he passes away shortly afterwards. Announced cause of death: heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/tausende-auf-demo-drama-in-berlin-querdenker-kollabiert-auf-demo-und-stirbt-im-krankenhaus_id_13550471.html

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578823759040942082

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578593673863782400


----------



## sha ah

Once these guys and the 300,000+ mobilized Russian units get to Ukraine, the Ukrainians will be in big trouble. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578708838080913408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579042987304026113

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> Well if you look at this clip, it's not hard to believe that she could have been killed by the authorities. I mean if you look at all the clips in Iran right now there is alot of brutality.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578718523345756160


Awesome. They should have taken this approach from the start. Most of these dumb cunts have had their fathers kiss their arses all their lives.

Must be a sobering revelation that a man's hand can hurt.



sha ah said:


> Looking at all the videos on twitter, there is no way these protests are only 50,000 people. Let's just be honest with each other here. There are mass protests in every city right now. They're even deploying military units in Tehran.


If you look at the aerial shots, you'll see it's misleading. What appears to be a packed intersection turns out to be a crowd of 200-300 at most with the rest of the area empty.

Major disturbances are Tehran which gets most coverage and then Turdistan (yes, I intentionally spell it that way).


----------



## lydian fall

😍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> The only 'sign' the man showed were his words when he complained about pain - not some externally visible signs. We don't know if Mahsa Amini felt the same way or not.


Ignore @Hack-Hook. He has this tendency to "BUT MUH-!" at everything above his qualifications.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Awesome. They should have taken this approach from the start. Most of these dumb cunts have had their fathers kiss their arses all their lives.
> 
> Must be a sobering revelation that a man's hand can hurt.
> 
> 
> If you look at the aerial shots, you'll see it's misleading. What appears to be a packed intersection turns out to be a crowd of 200-300 at most with the rest of the area empty.
> 
> Major disturbances are Tehran which gets most coverage and then Turdistan (yes, I intentionally spell it that way).


Dude only thing I can say about you is your weird, I don’t know if your trying to be extreme as a joke, I honestly don’t think you care one way or the other your just weird

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

shadihassan28 said:


> Dude only thing I can say about you is your weird, I don’t know if your trying to be extreme as a joke, I honestly don’t think you care one way or the other your just weird


And what I know is you're a troll and cunt. Events on Iranian streets aren't YOUR concern, boy.

Worry about Florida. It's a pity that hurricane didn't wash your habibitch arse and those of your sandmutt kike cousins in tampa away.


----------



## shadihassan28

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> And what I know is you're a troll and cunt. Events on Iranian streets aren't YOUR concern, boy.
> 
> Worry about Florida. It's a pity that hurricane didn't wash your habibitch arse and those of your sandmutt kike cousins in tampa away.


Don’t you live in India 🇮🇳 since you don’t know my family not offended, like I said you are definitely weird



shadihassan28 said:


> Don’t you live in India 🇮🇳 since you don’t know my family not offended, like I said you are definitely weird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> 43 years Islamic Republic media has failed, based on lies and unconvincing propaganda. It wasted national budget (same as cultural budget to bunch of clerics who dont speak peoples language) and we see today its product, rebelling youth. Islamic conservatism is not attractive for 16 year old kids. The media has it roots in islamic conservatism, so the media should change its ideology, which is not possible because the system has to change its ideology. I told this many years ago, adapt to nationalism or at least conservative nationalism else the country will be damaged. Decrease religious conservatism a little bit and instead increase nationalism.


So in Iran people are tired of conservatism, and in Syria they loved the most fanatic version of it!?

No, It's not about religion, it's about brain washing. it's the work of enemy propaganda and internal traitors in both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> 43 years Islamic Republic media has failed, based on lies and unconvincing propaganda. It wasted national budget (same as cultural budget to bunch of clerics who dont speak peoples language) and we see today its product, rebelling youth. Islamic conservatism is not attractive for 16 year old kids. The media has it roots in islamic conservatism, so the media should change its ideology, which is not possible because the system has to change its ideology. I told this many years ago, adapt to nationalism or at least conservative nationalism else the country will be damaged. Decrease religious conservatism a little bit and instead increase nationalism.


I was an Islamic fundamentalist from the age of 14. Blame the parents, not the youth.

Gabars and their karkasparasti are to blame.


----------



## shadihassan28

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I was an Islamic fundamentalist from the age of 14. Blame the parents, not the youth.
> 
> Gabars and their karkasparasti are to blame.


Someone he’s devout Muslim wouldn’t use the foul language that I see on this page honestly weird dude you really are, also I might not agree with @Sardar330 @SalarHaqq or @mohsen but I actually believe they believe what they say I can actually respect that without having to agree what they say


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

shadihassan28 said:


> Someone he’s devout Muslim wouldn’t use the foul language that I see on this page honestly weird dude you really are


It's none of your business. Feel free to dunk in the everglades where I hope the alligators, bull sharks and burmese pythons get to you.


----------



## shadihassan28

Only thing attacking my cat wanting some pizza, she’s not getting any

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## jauk

Recent pic of IRI female anti-riot police. Does anyone have the original from Bisimchi Media?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

The SiLent crY said:


> Thank you. I haven't been here for a while, and don't remember many people.


Come back, man! We need the good old crowd to return.



Stryker1982 said:


> Wikileaks Exposes Iran's Secret Revenge on Iraqi Pilots For 1980s War
> 
> 
> The Wikileaks cables brought to light a vicious campaign of revenge by Iran against Iraqi air force pilots who bombed Iranduring the 1980-88 Iran-Iraq war. So far 182 pilots have been assassinated and 800 more have fled the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Interesting piece of history that I had no idea about.


You didn't know? The habibitches were complaining about it non-stop for years.


----------



## shadihassan28

shadihassan28 said:


> Only thing attacking my cat wanting some pizza, she’s not getting any


Seriously though as angry as you pretend to be you don’t find my cat adorable @BlessedKingOfLonging you telling me you didn’t smile a little, and stop with the racism if you want to be taken seriously and cursing I mean your not pulling the wool over anyone’s eyes, I think someone earlier called you a false flagger, your attempting to flame situations for a joke, because if it’s not a joke honestly you are super weird.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

shadihassan28 said:


> Seriously though as angry as you pretend to be you don’t find my cat adorable @BlessedKingOfLonging you telling me you didn’t smile a little, and stop with the racism if you want to be taken seriously and cursing I mean your not pulling the wool over anyone’s eyes, I think someone earlier called you a false flagger, your attempting to flame situations for a joke, because if it’s not a joke honestly you are super weird.


I take it you don't understand what #FuckOff means?


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Then what in your professional opinion happened? She said "Sike!" and bailed out?
> 
> A person who's been beaten so severely on the head that she passes away couldn't stand still, let alone walk into a police station and hold a conversation for several minutes before collapsing. Can you imagine the kind of concussion she would have had in that case?
> 
> Nothing points to her being roughed up so far apart from her family's statements which I don't trust at all.


you still sticking to beaten to the head discussion


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> you still sticking to beaten to the head discussion


Then why didn't her kos khool of her father consent to an autopsy if he suspected foul play?


----------



## shadihassan28

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I take it you don't understand what #FuckOff means?


Actually that was on the other thread you didn’t tell me to F off in general, there are people who disagree on this site and there are people like you who try to flame discussions for your silly amusement and now I will be seeing my way from you


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The only 'sign' the man showed were his words when he complained about pain - not some externally visible signs. We don't know if Mahsa Amini felt the same way or not.


you don't knew but the claim are being made , isn't it fall under the part that you preach not to speculate without evidence ?
and complained about pain in chest, isn't it a sign of heart problem to you ?


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Ignore @Hack-Hook. He has this tendency to "BUT MUH-!" at everything above his qualifications.


I assure everything about chest pain and heart attack is in the realm of my qualification by the certificate given to me by Islamic republic of Iran health ministry. the question is why you guys fail to answer my question


mohsen said:


> So in Iran people are tired of conservatism, and in Syria they loved the most fanatic version of it!?
> 
> No, It's not about religion, it's about brain washing. it's the work of enemy propaganda and internal traitors in both countries.


I taught in Syria those were the rejects and cast out from 98 country , now you come and tell me they were actually Syrian 
brainwashing , that's the interesting question what about all other media are banned and only your version of the argument is allowed to be heard ,schools only allowed to talk about what you allow, isn't it also fall in the realm of brainwashing


----------



## shadihassan28

Hack-Hook said:


> you don't knew but the claim are being made , isn't it fall under the part that you preach not to speculate without evidence ?
> and complained about pain in chest, isn't it a sign of heart problem to you ?
> 
> I assure everything about chest pain and heart attack is in the realm of my qualification by the certificate given to me by Islamic republic of Iran health ministry. the question is why you guys fail to answer my question
> 
> I taught in Syria those were the rejects and cast out from 98 country , now you come and tell me they were actually Syrian
> brainwashing , that's the interesting question what about all other media are banned and only your version of the argument is allowed to be heard ,schools only allowed to talk about what you allow, isn't it also fall in the realm of brainwashing


Honestly I respect what you say, doesn’t mean I always agree with everything you say but you can tell it comes from the heart


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Then why didn't her kos khool of her father consent to an autopsy if he suspected foul play?


have you read juidiciary medicine report ? have you seen when they come on tv and talked.
we actually no longer need to cut body like 100 years ago , we take the sample we need (its done via tube for example we don't need anymore to cut open abdomen to see what's inside the intestine and stomach , we don't need to cut liver out , we just take a sample with one needle, we don't need remove the skin of head to see if there is fracture or cut open the head to see if there was hemorrhage , the technology do that for us , why you guys insist on talking about something you don't knew about

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine's top general wearing bracelet with Swastika


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579152876131078145
Also today, I can't show this video here but I'll describe it. Azov Battalion made a video where they show Russian "collaborators" bodies dumped down a slope into a shallow grave with hands literally tied behind their back. So basically Putin is not lying when he claims to be fighting the personification of neo Nazism today, which is led by a Jewish comedian for whatever reason. Maybe he thinks it's the ultimate comedic irony ? Very strange sh#t.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

@Sardar330 @mohsen @Muhammed45

An Iranian I know claims 17 students from Karaj Azad University have been killed and 67 people from the city as a whole (even international media says 100 people have died across the country till now).

Can you guys please confirm from Persian sources? I have my suspicions regarding the authenticity but I want to know both sides of the story.

Edit: This calamity is tearing my sanity apart. I really want this senselessness to end 😿


----------



## shadihassan28

sha ah said:


> Ukraine's top general wearing bracelet with Swastika
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579152876131078145
> Also today, I can't show this video here but I'll describe it. Azov Battalion made a video where they show Russian "collaborators" bodies dumped down a slope into a shallow grave with hands literally tied behind their back. So basically Putin is not lying when he claims to be fighting the personification of neo Nazism today, which is led by a Jewish comedian for whatever reason. Maybe he thinks it's the ultimate comedic irony ? Very strange sh#t.


Sorry I still think that’s photoshopping agree or disagree, I’m trying to find it on any news can’t find anything other than on twitter, you can’t even find it on Fox News and they’re basically pro Putin nothing on even tucker Carlson whose basically Putin stooge in America



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> @Sardar330 @mohsen @Muhammed45
> 
> An Iranian I know claims 17 students from Karaj Azad University have been killed and 67 people from the city as a whole (even international media says 100 people have died across the country till now).
> 
> Can you guy please confirm from Persian sources? I have my suspicions regarding the authenticity but I want to know both sides of the story.
> 
> Edit: This calamity is tearing my sanity apart. I really want this senselessness to end 😿


My cat feels your insincerity, ok now I will F off


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you don't knew but the claim are being made , isn't it fall under the part that you preach not to speculate without evidence ?



I did not advise against speculating but rather against equating speculation with fact. Don't remember doing so personally.

Anyway, this discussion right here is no longer relevant since the legal medical report has explained the cause of death in detail. I don't know why some are rehashing claims about fatal beatings at the hands of law enforcement, since those claims have been laid to rest by the findings published.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Even the TV transmission of Khamenei got hacked


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578816839173697536
These are just a few clips, every city in Iran is f#cked right now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578739548577677312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578913574998536192 
Even in London at the Iranian embassy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579217272308367362


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> I taught in Syria those were the rejects and cast out from 98 country , now you come and tell me they were actually Syrian



A minority in both countries, both these minorities brainwashed by propaganda concocted by the powers-to-be, albeit in ideologically opposite directions because that's what their destructive agenda called for.



Hack-Hook said:


> brainwashing , that's the interesting question what about all other media are banned and only your version of the argument is allowed to be heard



This is definitely not describing Iran, so it must be some other place.



Hack-Hook said:


> schools only allowed to talk about what you allow, isn't it also fall in the realm of brainwashing



Schools aren't exactly meant to be arenas of political competition, neither in Iran nor elsewhere. And in every country, governments design uniform curriculae for public schools in accordance with the political framework of their respective constitutions.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm no expert but it doesn't look photoshoped. What about the video of Azov Batallion executing and dumping bodies of Russians in a shallow grave with hands tied behind their back ? You realize even Fox News has to go along with the script ? Recently a video of Joe Biden's son, Hunter was leaked showing him doing dr#gs naked. No major news site carried it. Everything is controlled one way or the other.



shadihassan28 said:


> Sorry I still think that’s photoshopping agree or disagree, I’m trying to find it on any news can’t find anything other than on twitter, you can’t even find it on Fox News and they’re basically pro Putin nothing on even tucker Carlson whose basically Putin stooge in America
> 
> 
> My cat feels your insincerity, ok now I will F off

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Even the TV transmission of Khamenei got hacked
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578816839173697536



Hacking doesn't denote a popular movement though. At most it could be indicative of the presence of a mole somewhere at IRIB for instance, given the nature of the target.



sha ah said:


> These are just a few clips, every city in Iran is f#cked right now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578739548577677312



I counted around 25 people.



sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578913574998536192



Maybe 60 to 80 individuals.



sha ah said:


> Even in London at the Iranian embassy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579217272308367362



2 or 3 lone delinquents trespassing into / damaging a diplomatic representation while the British regime yet again fails to abide by its international legal obligation since it allowed them to act with impunity.

Not too impressive to be honest.

On a side note, the mindless comments accompanying these sorts of "Tweets"... Niruye Entezami "'protecting protesters from Basij"? There's literally nothing in the clip to corroborate such an allegation.



sha ah said:


> I'm no expert but it doesn't look photoshoped. What about the video of Azov Batallion executing and dumping bodies of Russians in a shallow grave with hands tied behind their back ? You realize even Fox News has to go along with the script ? Recently a video of Joe Biden's son, Hunter was leaked showing him doing dr#gs naked. No major news site carried it. Everything is controlled one way or the other.



Correct, free and neutral flow of information in the west is an illusion.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

sha ah said:


> I'm no expert but it doesn't look photoshoped. What about the video of Azov Batallion executing and dumping bodies of Russians in a shallow grave with hands tied behind their back ? You realize even Fox News has to go along with the script ? Recently a video of Joe Biden's son, Hunter was leaked showing him doing dr#gs naked. No major news site carried it. Everything is controlled one way or the other.


Yeah I don’t disagree Ukrainian soldiers have probably committed war crimes, not going to justify that, them placing a bomb in a truck that blew up that bridge and the guy not knowing about it murder. Bidens son is old news he was old news when he was banging his brother widow with his brother barely buried no one cares about him he’s a crack head everyone knows


----------



## sha ah

Nothing to see here. No Nazis in Ukraine. Nope 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579222851265376256


shadihassan28 said:


> Yeah I don’t disagree Ukrainian soldiers have probably committed war crimes, not going to justify that, them placing a bomb in a truck that blew up that bridge and the guy not knowing about it murder. Bidens son is old news he was old news when he was banging his brother widow with his brother barely buried no one cares about him he’s a crack head everyone knows



Wagner militants in training 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579144131422851073

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579067982181175296
This is so f#cked up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578735284178804737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578976808908701696

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahaider97

@SalarHaqq Brother we can't speak openly here, otherwise we get banned for sectarianism. I just ignore the haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

LOL feminist movement. What nonsense.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579078006429057024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579240929957154816


----------



## shadihassan28

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579067982181175296
> This is so f#cked up
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578735284178804737
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578976808908701696


Again not saying there isn’t Nazi sympathies or white supremacy, just saying anywhere you go and twitter isnt always the best place to get news, you think if you try a little harder you won’t find sympathizers from America to India I know a guy who says he’s Iranian from India who admires nazism, idk the percentage neither does anyone else but from what you see on certain twitter sites it seems like the third reich is rising in Ukraine again, so again I agree there is white supremacy in Ukraine there is also in America small minority, not the whole population


----------



## SalarHaqq

shadihassan28 said:


> Again not saying there isn’t Nazi sympathies or white supremacy, just saying anywhere you go and twitter isnt always the best place to get news, you think if you try a little harder you won’t find sympathizers from America to India I know a guy who says he’s Iranian from India who admires nazism, idk the percentage neither does anyone else but from what you see on certain twitter sites it seems like the third reich is rising in Ukraine again, so again I agree there is white supremacy in Ukraine there is also in America small minority, not the whole population



1) In Ukraine the phenomenon is much more widespread and institutionalized. E.g. neo-Nazi units integrated into the official armed forces of Ukraine. Major streets named after a leading local collaborator of the Third Reich. Municipality officials in the capital city of Kiev publicly glorifying said leader. No equivalent anywhere else.

2) What the above implies, is that in Ukraine it happens to be directly state sponsored. Again no equivalent elsewhere.

3) The Ukrainian regime's foreign patrons, i.e. the USA and Isra"el", as well as globalist oligarchs who funded the CIA-engineered "colored revolutions" in Ukraine (Soros etc) are the root cause behind this "nazification" of Ukrainian society and government institutions, which they've been promoting in a calculated and deliberate manner, because historically the Ukrainian far right has been marked by a violently anti-Russian orientation. This is used by NATO to turn Ukraine into a geopolitical tool for its plots and aggressive bullying policies against the Russian Federation on its western frontier.

So Ukraine definitely stands out in this regard, and can impossibly be assimilated to other countries, where neo-Nazi currents are on the contrary marginalized by the powers to be, and play no such significant role in society and politics.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

وقال الإِمام أحمد: حدثنا يحيى بن إسحاق، حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب، حدثني أبو قتيل قال: كنا عند عبد الله بن عمر وسئل أي المدينتين تفتح القسطنطينية أو رومية. قال: قال فدعا عبد الله بصندوق له حلق فأخرج منه كتاباً قال: فقال عبد الله بينا نحن حول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نكتب إذ سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي المدينتين نفتح أولاً القسطنطينية أو رومية؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " مَدِينة هرَقلَ تُفْتَحَ أَولاً يعني القسطنطينية " .
إشارة منسوبة إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ما سيكون من خراب بعض البلدان وأسباب خراب كل بلد وهي إشارة تضمنها حديث بين الوضع
وقال القرطبي في التذكرة، وروي من حديث حذيفة بن اليمان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " ويبدأ الخَرابُ في أطْراف الأرض حتى تَخْرِبَ مصرُ، ومصر آمنةٌ من الخراب حتى تخربَ البصرة، وخراب البصرة من الغرق، وخراب مصر من جفاف النيل، وخراب مكة وخراب المدينة من الجوع، وخراب اليمن من الجرَاد، وخراب الأبلَّةِ من الحصارِ، وخرَاب فارِسَ من الصَّعاليكِ، وخراب التركِ من الدَّيْلَم، وخراب الديلم من الأرْمَن، وخراب الأرمن من الخَزرِ، وخرابُ الخزر منَ التُرْكِ، وخراب الترك من الصَّواعِق، وخراب السند من الهِنْدِ، وخراب الهند من الصين، وخراب الصين من الرُّمُل، وخراب الحبشةِ من الرجفة، وخراب الزَوراءِ من السُّفْياني، وخراب الروحاءِ من الخَسْفِ وخراب العراق من القتل " .

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

SalarHaqq said:


> 1) In Ukraine the phenomenon is much more widespread and institutionalized. E.g. neo-Nazi units integrated into the official armed forces of Ukraine. Major streets named after a leading local collaborator of the Third Reich. Municipality officials in the capital city of Kiev publicly glorifying said leader. No equivalent anywhere else.
> 
> 2) In Ukraine it is directly state sponsored. Again no equivalent elsewhere.
> 
> 3) The Ukrainian regime's foreign patrons, i.e. the USA and Isra"el", as well as globalist oligarchs who funded the CIA-engineered "colored revolutions" in Ukraine (Soros etc) are the root cause behind this "nazification" of Ukrainian society and government institutions, which they've been promoting in a calculated and deliberate manner, because historically the Ukrainian far right has been marked by a violently anti-Russian orientation. This is used by NATO to turn Ukraine into a geopolitical tool for its plots and aggressive bullying policies against the Russian Federation on its western frontier.
> 
> So Ukraine definitely stands out in this regard, and can impossibly be assimilated to other countries, where neo-Nazi currents are on the contrary marginalized by the powers to be, and play no such significant role in society and politics.








FactCheck Posts Archives - FactCheck.org







www.factcheck.org







shadihassan28 said:


> FactCheck Posts Archives - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org


read the article actually pretty good and I always forget ukraines leader is a Jew


----------



## lydian fall

Sardar330 said:


> وقال الإِمام أحمد: حدثنا يحيى بن إسحاق، حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب، حدثني أبو قتيل قال: كنا عند عبد الله بن عمر وسئل أي المدينتين تفتح القسطنطينية أو رومية. قال: قال فدعا عبد الله بصندوق له حلق فأخرج منه كتاباً قال: فقال عبد الله بينا نحن حول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نكتب إذ سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي المدينتين نفتح أولاً القسطنطينية أو رومية؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " مَدِينة هرَقلَ تُفْتَحَ أَولاً يعني القسطنطينية " .
> إشارة منسوبة إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ما سيكون من خراب بعض البلدان وأسباب خراب كل بلد وهي إشارة تضمنها حديث بين الوضع
> وقال القرطبي في التذكرة، وروي من حديث حذيفة بن اليمان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " ويبدأ الخَرابُ في أطْراف الأرض حتى تَخْرِبَ مصرُ، ومصر آمنةٌ من الخراب حتى تخربَ البصرة، وخراب البصرة من الغرق، وخراب مصر من جفاف النيل، وخراب مكة وخراب المدينة من الجوع، وخراب اليمن من الجرَاد، وخراب الأبلَّةِ من الحصارِ، وخرَاب فارِسَ من الصَّعاليكِ، وخراب التركِ من الدَّيْلَم، وخراب الديلم من الأرْمَن، وخراب الأرمن من الخَزرِ، وخرابُ الخزر منَ التُرْكِ، وخراب الترك من الصَّواعِق، وخراب السند من الهِنْدِ، وخراب الهند من الصين، وخراب الصين من الرُّمُل، وخراب الحبشةِ من الرجفة، وخراب الزَوراءِ من السُّفْياني، وخراب الروحاءِ من الخَسْفِ وخراب العراق من القتل " .


It seems no foreign country can destroy us but our revolters

Deilam means Azerbaijan 

Send means Pakistan 

Sin means China 

...


----------



## shadihassan28

Sardar330 said:


> It seems no foreign country can destroy us but our revolters
> 
> Deilam means Azerbaijan
> 
> Send means Pakistan
> 
> Sin means China
> 
> ...


Iran isn’t go to fall,but the leadership needs a reality check, worry about the hardships of the people, sanctions are destroying every day lives, yes sanctions reinstated by trump unfairly I think the average Iranian is more concerned where there next paycheck is going to come from than politics you asked me how do I know this because that’s how I feel you think America is cheap to live in hell no I work 60 hours at the post office and 16 hours overnight at a gas station people care about living expenses more than they care about down with this or that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> Ukraine's top general wearing bracelet with Swastika
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579152876131078145
> Also today, I can't show this video here but I'll describe it. Azov Battalion made a video where they show Russian "collaborators" bodies dumped down a slope into a shallow grave with hands literally tied behind their back. So basically Putin is not lying when he claims to be fighting the personification of neo Nazism today, which is led by a Jewish comedian for whatever reason. Maybe he thinks it's the ultimate comedic irony ? Very strange sh#t.


LOL! Many countries even in U.S. and even in Russia have Neo Nazis. 

































Russian football beauty queen stripped of title for neo-Nazi views | DW | 24.07.2015


A beauty queen honored as "Miss Charming" by Russia's top football league has lost her title for allegedly supporting neo-Nazism. Racism in Russian football is a key issue ahead of the 2018 World Cup.




www.dw.com




Russian football beauty queen stripped of title for neo-Nazi views​A beauty queen honored as "Miss Charming" by Russia's top football league has lost her title for allegedly supporting neo-Nazism. Racism in Russian football is a key issue ahead of the 2018 World Cup.


----------



## shadihassan28

Oldman1 said:


> LOL! Many countries even in U.S. and even in Russia have Neo Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian football beauty queen stripped of title for neo-Nazi views | DW | 24.07.2015
> 
> 
> A beauty queen honored as "Miss Charming" by Russia's top football league has lost her title for allegedly supporting neo-Nazism. Racism in Russian football is a key issue ahead of the 2018 World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian football beauty queen stripped of title for neo-Nazi views​A beauty queen honored as "Miss Charming" by Russia's top football league has lost her title for allegedly supporting neo-Nazism. Racism in Russian football is a key issue ahead of the 2018 World Cup.


Same thing I’ve been repeating, again idk for 100% certainty said picture isn’t photoshopped, but from Jewish supreme groups to black power groups to Wahhabism and etc etc, end of the day someone comes into my country even if you do not agree with their ideology you are going to defend your country, after the war go back to tolerating one another okay either way kind tired night and it was nice to chat without throwing indignations with people even if I don’t agree with people doesn’t mean I don’t respect what the other side believes in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> @Sardar330 @mohsen @Muhammed45
> 
> An Iranian I know claims 17 students from Karaj Azad University have been killed and 67 people from the city as a whole (even international media says 100 people have died across the country till now).
> 
> Can you guys please confirm from Persian sources? I have my suspicions regarding the authenticity but I want to know both sides of the story.
> 
> Edit: This calamity is tearing my sanity apart. I really want this senselessness to end 😿


Know nothing


----------



## sha ah

It's not the whole population or even the majority BUT it's surely many top figures with significant influence and their most elite units (Azov)




shadihassan28 said:


> Again not saying there isn’t Nazi sympathies or white supremacy, just saying anywhere you go and twitter isnt always the best place to get news, you think if you try a little harder you won’t find sympathizers from America to India I know a guy who says he’s Iranian from India who admires nazism, idk the percentage neither does anyone else but from what you see on certain twitter sites it seems like the third reich is rising in Ukraine again, so again I agree there is white supremacy in Ukraine there is also in America small minority, not the whole population


----------



## SalarHaqq

shadihassan28 said:


> FactCheck Posts Archives - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the article actually pretty good and I always forget ukraines leader is a Jew



What does this prove in regards to my comment? I cited a number of concrete facts, none of which are invalidated by the above source.

A source which, moreover, is anything but neutral, given how it is funded by Facebook and Google i.e. private corporate interests with close ties to the USA regime. It is even displaying the USA regime's flag as part of its logo. Hardly authoritative, I would say.






Our Funding - FactCheck.org


Prior to fiscal 2010, we were supported entirely by three sources: funds from the APPC’s own resources (specifically an endowment created in 1993 by the Annenberg Foundation at the direction of the late Walter Annenberg, and a 1995 grant by the Annenberg Foundation to fund APPC’s Washington...




www.factcheck.org





As for Ukraine's president being Jewish, the only thing this shows, is the cognitive dissonance of the conceptual framework underlying NATO policies.



> Same thing I’ve been repeating, again idk for 100% certainty said picture isn’t photoshopped, but from Jewish supreme groups to black power groups to Wahhabism and etc etc, end of the day someone comes into my country even if you do not agree with their ideology you are going to defend your country, after the war go back to tolerating one another okay either way kind tired night and it was nice to chat without throwing indignations with people even if I don’t agree with people doesn’t mean I don’t respect what the other side believes in



There's a whole series of events leading up to Moscow's decision to intervene militarily in Ukraine, in particular NATO's continuous drive to instrumentalize the Ukrainian regime against Russia, and turn it into a serious security threat against the latter.




Oldman1 said:


> LOL! Many countries even in U.S. and even in Russia have Neo Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian football beauty queen stripped of title for neo-Nazi views | DW | 24.07.2015
> 
> 
> A beauty queen honored as "Miss Charming" by Russia's top football league has lost her title for allegedly supporting neo-Nazism. Racism in Russian football is a key issue ahead of the 2018 World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian football beauty queen stripped of title for neo-Nazi views​A beauty queen honored as "Miss Charming" by Russia's top football league has lost her title for allegedly supporting neo-Nazism. Racism in Russian football is a key issue ahead of the 2018 World Cup.



1) In Ukraine the phenomenon is much more widespread and institutionalized. E.g. neo-Nazi units integrated into the official armed forces of the country. Major streets named after a leading local collaborator of the Third Reich. Municipality officials in the capital city of Kiev publicly glorifying said leader. No equivalent anywhere else.

2) What the above implies, is that in Ukraine it happens to be directly state sponsored. Again no equivalent elsewhere.

3) The Ukrainian regime's foreign patrons, i.e. the USA and Isra"el", as well as globalist oligarchs who funded the CIA-engineered "colored revolutions" in Ukraine (Soros etc) are the root cause behind this "nazification" of Ukrainian society and government institutions, which they've been promoting in a calculated and deliberate manner, because historically the Ukrainian far right has been marked by a violently anti-Russian orientation. This is used by NATO to turn Ukraine into a geopolitical tool for its plots and aggressive bullying policies against the Russian Federation on its western frontier.

So Ukraine definitely stands out in this regard, and can impossibly be assimilated with other countries, where neo-Nazi currents are on the contrary marginalized by the powers to be, and play no such significant role in society and politics.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

Zhelujny, Ukraine's top general, commander in chief of Ukraine's military is a neo Nazi. Azov Battalion, Ukraine's most elite military units are neo-Nazis. This is not the case in the USA. Also in Ukraine, they're killing ethnic Russians and dumping their bodies into shallow holes. Then they accuse the Russians of doing that when in reality the Russians had a grave for Ukrainian soldiers in Kharkiv region, with properly dug, deep holes for each soldier, each with his own space, cross, name on the cross, relevant information, even pictures when available.i The CIA overthrew the democratically elected government of Ukraine in 2014. They brought to power a bunch of neo-Nazis, the grandsons of the same people responsible for the Holocaust that killed 1 million Jews in Ukraine. In Syria the US worked with Al Qaeda, now you're in bed with neo-Nazis with a Jewish comedian leading them no less, does your side have any shame ?



Oldman1 said:


> LOL! Many countries even in U.S. and even in Russia have Neo Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian football beauty queen stripped of title for neo-Nazi views | DW | 24.07.2015
> 
> 
> A beauty queen honored as "Miss Charming" by Russia's top football league has lost her title for allegedly supporting neo-Nazism. Racism in Russian football is a key issue ahead of the 2018 World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian football beauty queen stripped of title for neo-Nazi views​A beauty queen honored as "Miss Charming" by Russia's top football league has lost her title for allegedly supporting neo-Nazism. Racism in Russian football is a key issue ahead of the 2018 World Cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579242080601153536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579250232680148992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579259372093390850


----------



## shadihassan28

SalarHaqq said:


> What is this supposed to prove in regards to my comment? I cited a number of concrete facts, none of which are invalidated by the above source.
> 
> A source which, moreover, is anything but neutral, given how it is funded by Facebook and Google i.e. private corporate interests with close ties to the USA regime. It is even displaying the USA regime's flag as part of its logo. Hardly authoritative in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Funding - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Prior to fiscal 2010, we were supported entirely by three sources: funds from the APPC’s own resources (specifically an endowment created in 1993 by the Annenberg Foundation at the direction of the late Walter Annenberg, and a 1995 grant by the Annenberg Foundation to fund APPC’s Washington...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Ukraine's president being Jewish, the only thing this shows, is the cognitive dissonance of the conceptual framework underlying NATO policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that there's a whole series of events leading up to Moscow's decision to intervene militarily in Ukraine, in particular NATO's continuous drive to instrumentalize the Ukrainian regime against Russia, and turn it into a serious security threat against the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) In Ukraine the phenomenon is much more widespread and institutionalized. E.g. neo-Nazi units integrated into the official armed forces of the country. Major streets named after a leading local collaborator of the Third Reich. Municipality officials in the capital city of Kiev publicly glorifying said leader. No equivalent anywhere else.
> 
> 2) What the above implies, is that in Ukraine it happens to be directly state sponsored. Again no equivalent elsewhere.
> 
> 3) The Ukrainian regime's foreign patrons, i.e. the USA and Isra"el", as well as globalist oligarchs who funded the CIA-engineered "colored revolutions" in Ukraine (Soros etc) are the root cause behind this "nazification" of Ukrainian society and government institutions, which they've been promoting in a calculated and deliberate manner, because historically the Ukrainian far right has been marked by a violently anti-Russian orientation. This is used by NATO to turn Ukraine into a geopolitical tool for its plots and aggressive bullying policies against the Russian Federation on its western frontier.
> 
> So Ukraine definitely stands out in this regard, and can impossibly be assimilated with other countries, where neo-Nazi currents are on the contrary marginalized by the powers to be, and play no such significant role in society and politics.


Well I tried may not agree with you but you do have conviction, going to work have a good one,


----------



## SalarHaqq

shadihassan28 said:


> Well I tried may not agree with you but you do have conviction, going to work have a good one,



Have a good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Anyway, this discussion right here is no longer relevant since the legal medical report has explained the cause of death in detail.


are you aware that judiciary medicine report point the finger toward police force as the party responsible for death because of their oversight in training their personnel in Basic Life Support and lack of necessary equipment to provide basic care in that facility . it say the cause of death was the lack of effective CPR before the EMS reach to the scene and loosing those precious first minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> A minority in both countries, both these minorities brainwashed by propaganda concocted by the powers-to-be, albeit in ideologically opposite directions because that's what their destructive agenda called for.


those minority was 10s of thousands and those you say brainwashed were actually hostage to them and are still hostage to them thanks to brilliant idea of shipping them to idlib instead of killing them for their crimes


SalarHaqq said:


> This is definitely not describing Iran, so it must be some other place.


do they teach alternative video , do they allow foreign media , do they allow social media 








فیلترینگ دائمی اینستاگرام و واتساپ تایید شد ؛ تیر خلاصی به قلب کارآفرینان اینترنتی؟ - تکراتو


دادستان کل کشور در اظهارات جدید خود به نوعی بر فیلترینگ دائمی اینستاگرام و واتساپ صحه گذاشت تا آخرین امیدهای کسب‌و‌کارهای اینترنتی نیز ناامید شود.




techrato.com





it clearly show the situation here . otherwise there is no satellite no alternative news source , no anything else if you don't believe in the curriculum of school you can't go to an alternate school , previously private schools had more variety of activities aside form the necessary curriculum , they made that illegal and those school are not allowed to have those activities anymore , if you want to publish a book which is against the actual narrative of government then you are not allowed to do that . if you want to waste your time on social media you are not allowed as all of them are filtered an..........


SalarHaqq said:


> Schools aren't exactly meant to be arenas of political competition, neither in Iran nor elsewhere. And in every country, governments design uniform curriculae for public schools in accordance with the political framework of their respective constitutions.


you knew what i mean , don't play these games with me . in other countries a private school is allowed to have extra programs , here its not .


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Even the TV transmission of Khamenei got hacked
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578816839173697536





SalarHaqq said:


> Hacking doesn't denote a popular movement though. At most it could be indicative of the presence of a mole somewhere at IRIB for instance, given the nature of the target.


clearly not a hack but an inside job.
یک نفر داخل اتاق فرمان زده به سیم آخر
look at the text it continue as before show the stream was not intercepted only some part replaced , only can be done from inside as they are still using the system that imported 50 years ago for that part


----------



## SalarHaqq

@LeGenD @waz @Irfan Baloch @Amaa'n @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> @LeGenD @waz @Irfan Baloch @Amaa'n @WebMaster
> 
> View attachment 885993


I have him on the ignore, I don't get his notifications.


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> Don't know about the supposed ban. All I will say, however, is this: the advert is not conforming to our Iranian culture and traditions, given that they stress modesty, decency, _hayā, nāmus_. Pay attention to how I state Iranian culture, not just Islamic principles (these of course too). We could add Zoroastrian values to the list, it would hold every bit as true.
> 
> For this production very clearly consists in suggestive pornography, no more and no less. From starts to finish, it metaphorically depicts a sexual act as well as foregoing flirtations, by replacing a male sexual organ with an ice cream bar. The female's winking to the suggested sidecar passenger (incarnated by the ice cream cooler), her look down (as if onto the sexual organ of the man) and then up (since there's nothing on the seat at that elevation, what else is the target of her glance supposed to be other than the imaginary man's face?), the fact that she stops the car in a deserted place, her extreme libidinous looks, the very meaningful body language and gestures, and of course the way in which she consumes the product - no normal person under regular circumstances will eat an ice-cream this way, and you and I both know which sexual practice it is supposed to simulate.
> 
> Another thing to be aware of about this shameful piece, it's part of a series of adverts manufactured by foreign companies for distribution on "social media" exclusively. Since they would never receive authorization for screening on national television, and since many of these are deliberately trespassing the limits of decency as well as violating Iranian laws, especially due to their sexualized nature, this is the apparent loophole their authors are attempting to exploit. It also shows us how foreign capitalist corporations are involved knee deep in the organized cultural subversion of Iranian society, in the effort to uproot and destroy Iranian families, to corrupt Iranian youth etc, orchestrated by the zio-American empire and its traitorous local collaborators. The clip in question is not that new and was met with protests from great numbers of Iranian citizens right upon its release.
> 
> So I think we should be in agreement about the implicit but highly obvious sexual nature of this advert. Now like it or not, our culture strictly confines sexuality to the private sphere; we don't talk sex in public, we don't accomplish sexually laden acts in front of strangers and _nā-mahram _folk including relatives. It has been so before the arrival of Islam as well. We don't want this rampant and crushing sexualization of the social sphere characteristic of freemason- and zionist-controled western regimes, which is a direct threat to the mental well being of our children as well, to be introduced in Islamic Iran. I don't want my children or grandchildren to be bombarded with pornography and sexually oriented material every time they turn on the TV, every time they go out, every time they listen to a piece of music etc. Do you?
> 
> This doesn't make us "Taleban". They weren't doing this in the west either - prior to the so-called "sexual revolution" of the 1950's, which in fact was the result of a carefully planned and executed social engineering effort by the powers-to-be, amplified by the impact of the so-called student protests of 1968 along with so-called "cultural Marxism" and Freudo-Marxism, both of which represent a complete perversion of Karl Marx's revolutionary outlook by the way. Now, would you label the westerners of 60-70 years ago as "Taleban" because they wouldn't allow suggestive pornography in adverts? I doubt it.
> 
> It also has nothing to do with being religious or irreligious. Contrary to what some seem to believe, owing to an insufficiently informed, binary view of things, fervently religious people are by far not the only ones to oppose this degenerate social-cultural order imposed onto nations by western-based globalist oligarchs, by the international financial mafia, by masonic lodges and zionists. Those assuming otherwise should research present time conservative currents in the same west they tend to admire, and they'd realize there are all sorts of individuals in those movements including outright atheists.
> 
> Heck, even the intelligent left, the one which understands Marx correctly is largely on the same page as us in this regard. Because it can see how the capital, how Wall Street since 1945 is no longer on the side of social and cultural conservatism but on the contrary, is methodically promoting savage societal liberalism and deconstruction of traditional values. Hence why the conservative family father of old, with at least an outward attachment to religion has definitively given way to the figure of the pro-LGBT boho bourgeois in the new millennium.
> 
> A Marxian thinker who beautifully theorized this is the French philosopher and sociologist Michel Clouscard, who was noted for a powerful critique of what he termed libertarian liberalism (as opposed to the socially conservative liberalism read capitalism of the 19th and early 20th centuries). Clouscard to me is simply one of the brightest thinkers of the past century.
> 
> View attachment 868579
> 
> 
> A key concept he introduced was that of capitalism of seduction, explaining how post-WW2 capitalists started favoring a model based on cultural permissiveness. In the sense that the act of consumption itself became similar to the satisfaction of a sexual desire, that the new consumer goods released by capitalists were marketed as "cool" and "sexy", appealing to the rebellious youth (like denim trousers etc), that advertising strategies increasingly delved into eroticism, nowadays even explicit or suggestive pornography.
> 
> To my knowledge Clouscard's publications, quite astonishingly, haven't been translated into English (I wonder why... not), but those who wish to widen their intellectual horizon really, and I mean really ought to read the following paper discussing the work of this brilliant author:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michel Clouscard, The Capitalism of Seduction – Rébellion 46 – February 2011
> 
> 
> At the end of the 1970s, Michel Clouscard debuted an analysis of the phenomena arising from triumphant liberalism. His approach was clearly a response to the PCF’s (then locked into a dogmati…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> institutenr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In truth, what we're witnessing today is an existential battle between those who believe in either a traditionally rooted religion or who believe in natural law (the latter can be agnostics, atheists etc) on the one hand, and those who don't and will automatically embrace whatever the west's ruling elites, capitalists and their local fifth columns will introduce in terms of cultural standards on the other hand.
> 
> Back to Iran, I'm still to read up on what decision was taken and by which institution since in most cases like these, narratives peddled by the western-dominated mainstream media happen to be non-factual and fallacious. In my view there needs to be a law that prohibits sexual references and simulated sexual acts in media productions in Iran; this would seem more efficient than banning females from appearing in audiovisual advertising. Again this seems extremely urgent to me, since liberals in the Iranian film industry have sneakily started injecting inappropriate sexual innuendo into productions such as TV series watched by a large amount of viewers including children (in one comedy series, an implied joke about the length of male genitals could even be witnessed a few years ago).
> 
> So if Iranian authorities truly take the necessary steps to put an end to this dangerous trend, I will salute it a million times. If they take the required measures, ya haqq. I see two issues: one, authorities have tended to become a little soft in these matters. And second, too many laws and regulations in Iran are hardly being enforced in practice. Let's hope something will be done in this regard, and soon. Prayers offered and fingers crossed!


Yeah bro, do check out the book Libido Dominandi.

The author begins this story from the disbanding of Jesuits and the formation of Illuminati and its spread among the masonic lodges, shortly after the French Revolution occurs. The author doesn't establish a causal relationship but points out that the French Revolutionary ideology shares similarities with the thoughts of Illuminati. He then starts to trace the evolution of this thought in various figures. I haven't completed it yet so let's see where the author takes this thread.

Now the authenticity of all of this might be questionable but the idea that human passions create unrest, appears obvious. The author argues that these passions are also the best form of social and political control, I'm still a bit confused over this aspect.

Why is that, that in the current zeitgeist, the word progress is synonymous with moral degeneracy? Are there really nefarious forces trying to uproot any form of moral discipline from society? Most would dismiss this as conspiracy talk. But in Islam, satan is very real.


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> I have him on the ignore, I don't get his notifications.



Thanks for letting me know. It's the alert spam that's problematic, because it drowns out all the actually useful notifications. I'll put the clown on ignore too, excellent idea.




Hack-Hook said:


> are you aware that judiciary medicine report point the finger toward police force as the party responsible for death because of their oversight in training their personnel in Basic Life Support and lack of necessary equipment to provide basic care in that facility . it say the cause of death was the lack of effective CPR before the EMS reach to the scene and loosing those precious first minutes



So you're comparing this with violent assault? Because that's what user sha ah was suggesting. Kindly stick to the thread of the discussion.



Hack-Hook said:


> those minority was 10s of thousands and those you say brainwashed were actually hostage to them and are still hostage to them thanks to brilliant idea of shipping them to idlib instead of killing them for their crimes



And, what are you trying to say here? That enemy propaganda has had no impact on them? That they're in the majority?



Hack-Hook said:


> do they teach alternative video ,



What's that?



Hack-Hook said:


> do they allow foreign media ,



Have western so-called "democracies" allowed Iranian media to operate unhindered to the same extent as their own streamlined mainstream media controlled by a handful of corporations dominated by oligarchs? Are Google & company not censoring search results from the likes of Russia Today?

What's good for the goose is good for the gander.

That's without mentioning the journalists NATO regimes and their intelligence agencies have murdered, such as Maya Nasser or Serena Shim who were working for Press TV. The former got shot by a sniper in 2012, the latter killed in a staged car accident in 2014 before she could unveil how trucks supposed to carry humanitarian aid into Syria were in fact transporting weapons to arm terrorists grouplets with.



Hack-Hook said:


> do they allow social media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فیلترینگ دائمی اینستاگرام و واتساپ تایید شد ؛ تیر خلاصی به قلب کارآفرینان اینترنتی؟ - تکراتو
> 
> 
> دادستان کل کشور در اظهارات جدید خود به نوعی بر فیلترینگ دائمی اینستاگرام و واتساپ صحه گذاشت تا آخرین امیدهای کسب‌و‌کارهای اینترنتی نیز ناامید شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> techrato.com



Not relevant, as there's no efficient national filtering system in Iran and VPN's are sold freely.



Hack-Hook said:


> it clearly show the situation here .



The situation is that the Iranian media landscape is featuring an extensive variety of competing views and orientations.

This is illustrated by recent discussions on the dress code and the demise of Mahsa Amini, we are witnessing free expression of opposite opinions across the board. Media such as Etemad Online and Fars News for instance, are literally worlds apart in their reporting on these topics. National television broadcasted live debates with participants from different political camps, who voiced strongly contradictory comments.



Hack-Hook said:


> otherwise there is no satellite



There are dish antennas everywhere in Iran.

But in fact there shouldn't, because no country in the world is being subjected to comparable volumes of propaganda and psy-ops at the hands of immensely resourceful existential enemies, through those very satellite broadcasts among others.

Judging by their repressive reaction against dissident journalists who refuse to toe the NATO line on Ukraine (and even against their uninvolved relatives), it's quite obvious western regimes would have downright muzzled any and all media and would have imposed the heaviest sanctions on the slightest dissent, had they been facing similarly pressing security threats as Islamic Iran.

So Iran is objectively speaking and with regards to geopolitical circumstances, granting much higher levels of freedom of speech.



Hack-Hook said:


> no alternative news source ,



There are countless different types of news sources available in Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> no anything else if you don't believe in the curriculum of school you can't go to an alternate school , previously private schools had more variety of activities aside form the necessary curriculum , they made that illegal and those school are not allowed to have those activities anymore ,



Private schools aren't usually accessible to the broader masses due to the fees they charge. So this is hardly having an impact.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you want to publish a book which is against the actual narrative of government then you are not allowed to do that .



Books critical of government policies are published all the time.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you want to waste your time on social media you are not allowed as all of them are filtered an..........



Absent a National Internet system physically separable from the global internet, the filtering is ineffectual. Millions of Iranians are wasting their time on so-called "social media" right now as we speak.



Hack-Hook said:


> you knew what i mean , don't play these games with me . in other countries a private school is allowed to have extra programs , here its not .



Quite frankly, your denial of the vivacity of contradictory public debate in Iranian society and media, is what I'd call a rhetoric game.


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> Thanks for letting me know. It's the alert spam that's problematic, because it drowns out all the actually useful notifications. I'll put the clown on ignore too, excellent idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're comparing this with violent assault? Because that's what user sha ah was suggesting. Kindly stick to the thread of the discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> And, what are you trying to say here? That enemy propaganda has had no impact on them? That they're in the majority?
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> Have western so-called "democracies" allowed Iranian media to operate unhindered to the same extent as their own streamlined mainstream media controlled by a handful of corporations dominated by oligarchs? Are Google & company not censoring search results from the likes of Russia Today?
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> That's without mentioning the journalists NATO regimes and their intelligence agencies have murdered, such as Maya Nasser or Serena Shim who were working for Press TV. The former got shot by a sniper in 2012, the latter killed in a staged car accident in 2014 before she could unveil how trucks supposed to carry humanitarian aid into Syria were in fact transporting weapons to arm terrorists grouplets with.
> 
> 
> 
> Not relevant, as there's no efficient national filtering system in Iran and VPN's are sold freely.
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is that the Iranian media landscape is featuring an extensive variety of competing views and orientations.
> 
> This is illustrated by recent discussions on the dress code and the demise of Mahsa Amini, we are witnessing free expression of opposite opinions across the board. Media such as Etemad Online and Fars News for instance, are literally worlds apart in their reporting on these topics. National television broadcasted live debates with participants from different political camps, who voiced strongly contradictory comments.
> 
> 
> 
> There are dish antennas everywhere in Iran.
> 
> But in fact there shouldn't, because no country in the world is being subjected to comparable volumes of propaganda and psy-ops at the hands of immensely resourceful existential enemies, through those very satellite broadcasts among others.
> 
> Judging by their repressive reaction against dissident journalists who refuse to toe the NATO line on Ukraine (and even against their uninvolved relatives), it's quite obvious western regimes would have downright muzzled any and all media and would have imposed the heaviest sanctions on the slightest dissent, had they been facing similarly pressing security threats as Islamic Iran.
> 
> So Iran is objectively speaking and with regards to geopolitical circumstances, granting much higher levels of freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> There are countless different types of news sources available in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Private schools aren't usually accessible to the broader masses due to the fees they charge. So this is hardly having an impact.
> 
> 
> 
> Gibberish. Books critical of government policies are published all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Absent a National Internet system physically separable from the global internet, the filtering is ineffectual. Millions of Iranians are wasting their time on so-called "social media" right now as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> The only rhetoric games I'm seeing quite frankly, are your attempts to cover up and deny the vivacity of contradictory public debate in Iranian society and media.


If you're on desktop, hover over his username, the ignore button will appear. That'll clear up your notifications.


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> The author begins this story from the disbanding of Jesuits and the formation of Illuminati and its spread among the masonic lodges, shortly after the French Revolution occurs. The author doesn't establish a causal relationship but points out that the French Revolutionary ideology shares similarities with the thoughts of Illuminati. He then starts to trace the evolution of this thought in various figures. I haven't completed it yet so let's see where the author takes this thread.



The French Revolution was most definitely encroached upon and shaped, if not orchestrated by freemasonry. So was the underlying philosophic current of Enlightenment. The resulting French ideology of republicanism is also intimately linked to masonic doctrines, something that's apparent in the state symbols of the successive French republican regimes. Same applies to the American revolution and the USA regime it generated. The historic government quarter in Washington D.C. is but a mosaic of freemason symbolism in terms of architecture, landmarks and urban planning.

When it comes to the French Revolution, its masonic dimension has actually been studied quite well. One can find good publications on the subject.

And indeed, the gradual subversion of Tradition was initiated prior the French Revolution already, the Jansenist plots against the Jesuit order was part of this process. Both the Vatican and the French royal court had experienced infiltration by individuals or covert societies pursuing goals not dissimilar to freemasonry.



ahaider97 said:


> Now the authenticity of all of this might be questionable but the idea that human passions create unrest, appears obvious. The author argues that these passions are also the best form of social and political control, I'm still a bit confused over this aspect.



Human passions are indeed an ambivalent matter. Whilst they can be misused to serve sinister agendas, they may also drive righteous movements.



ahaider97 said:


> Why is that, that in the current zeitgeist, the word progress is synonymous with moral degeneracy? Are there really nefarious forces trying to uproot any form of moral discipline from society? Most would dismiss this as conspiracy talk. But in Islam, satan is very real.



It is real indeed. The spiritual dimension of contemporary developments is merely blurred by the cold fog of modern technology and by what Max Weber referred to as the disenchantment of the world. The pious and the faithful will often tend to sense what lies behind the surface.

The entire modern ideology of "progressism" is marred by deviance. It is one of those inaptly named creeds (just as "liberalism" and so on), an occurrence so typical of our times. Note that what we're witnessing has been echoed in Islamic (and other monotheistic) eschatology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> So in Iran people are tired of conservatism, and in Syria they loved the most fanatic version of it!?
> 
> No, It's not about religion, it's about brain washing. it's the work of enemy propaganda and internal traitors in both countries.


In all axis-of-resistance countries there is no compulsory hijab. 

*Syria:*






*Lebanon*









Even in *Iraq *where many women wear hijab it's still not compulsory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> In all axis-of-resistance countries there is no compulsory hijab.
> 
> *Syria:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lebanon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in *Iraq *where many women wear hijab it's still not compulsory.


They don't understand, if they followed the Lebanon model, they would be much more popular with the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> The French Revolution was most definitely encroached upon and shaped by freemasonry. The resulting French ideology of republicanism is also intimately linked to masonic doctrines, something that is apparent in the state symbols of the successive French republican regimes. Same applies to the American revolution and the USA regime it generated. The historic governmental quarter in Washington D.C. is but a mosaic of freemason symbolism in terms of architecture, landmarks and urban planning.
> 
> When it comes to the French Revolution, its masonic dimension has actually been studied quite well. One can find good publications on the subject.
> 
> And indeed, the gradual subversion of Tradition was initiated prior the French Revolution already, the Jansenist onslaught against the Jesuit order was part of this process. Both the Vatican and the French royal court had experienced infiltration by individuals or covert societies pursuing goals not dissimilar to freemasonry.
> 
> 
> 
> Human passions are indeed an ambivalent matter. Whilst they can be misused to serve sinister agendas, they may also drive righteous movements.
> 
> 
> 
> It is real indeed. The spiritual dimension of contemporary developments is merely blurred by the fog of modern technology and by what Max Weber referred to as the disenchantment of the world. The pious and the faithful will often tend to sense what lies behind the surface.
> 
> The entire modern ideology of "progressism" is marred by deviance. It is one of those inaptly named dogmas, an occurrence so typical of our times. Note that what we're witnessing has been echoed in Islamic (and other monotheistic) eschatology.


Where does this all leads to and when does it end.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

"Lebanon model"

You know hordes of arabs from the Gulf states visit beirut for sex tourism throughout the year, right? Syria was the same until the war.


Stryker1982 said:


> They don't understand, if they followed the Lebanon model, they would be much more popular with the people.


You people are such fucking hedonists, wanting make halal what Allah [SWT] made haram.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Even in *Iraq *where many women wear hijab it's still not compulsory.


All due respect, iraq isn't the country where they kiss women's arses non-stop either, apart from the Kurdish entity to the north.

They kept traditional gender and societal roles all throughout it's turbulent history. Iranians on the other hand fall over in their haste to simp and white knight for females and that behaviour takes many disastrous forms.

The biggest mistake you made was filling 72% of university seats with women and putting them in the workforce. Place a woman on equal footing with a man and she wants to live like a man but keep a woman's benefits too.

Guess what suffers? Femininity and society.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "Lebanon model"
> 
> You know hordes of arabs from the Gulf states visit beirut for sex tourism throughout the year, right? Syria was the same until the war.
> 
> You people are such fucking hedonists, wanting make halal what Allah [SWT] made haram.
> 
> 
> All due respect, iraq isn't the country where they kiss women's arses non-stop either, apart from the Kurdish entity to the north.
> 
> They kept traditional gender and societal roles all throughout it's turbulent history. Iranians on the other hand fall over in their haste to simp and white knight for females and that behaviour takes many disastrous forms.


My reference to Lebanon model was refering to hezbollah. Are you going to now say hezbollah is a hedonist because it doesn't enforce mandatory hijab or other rules in South Lebanon?


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I was an Islamic fundamentalist from the age of 14. Blame the parents, not the youth.
> 
> Gabars and their karkasparasti are to blame.


You said gabars bought your lands after Indian government initiated land reform (to combat feudalism of the "zamindars" for the sake of social justice). I think it was a fair game and you should stop complaining about something happed in the past for the sake of social justice and your country. 

I'm from khan background, we were local rules in south of Iran and had lands as well, but we lost that privilege. Reza Khan/Shah forced central rule upon all Iranians. Some khans were forced to accept the new system, some were bribed. His son finished the land reform during the "white revolution". They were far from perfect, but these actions benefited Iran and Iranians. 

Mihanparast Iranians national interest first, before personal or familial or sectarian interests. 
No one is to blame except failed Islamic Republic Media and Education branch. However during the last 20 years we're witnessing certain steps towards acceptance of Iranian nationalism by the government and that's a good thing. Millions of Iranian nationalists mourned Soleimani, that's the power of Iranian nationalism.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Stryker1982 said:


> My reference to Lebanon model was refering to hezbollah. Are you going to now say hezbollah is a hedonist because it doesn't enforce mandatory hijab or other rules in South Lebanon?


South lebanon doesn't need it in the first place because they place their religion first and foremost.

Can you say the same about Iran where everyone wears that ugly harpy-faced fravahar necklace? I doubt many under-16s even know how to recite Surah Ikhlas these days.

Don't compare peas and apples, please.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> You said gabars bought your lands after Indian government initiated land reform (to combat feudalism of the "zamindars" for the sake of social justice). I think it was a fair game and you should stop complaining about something happed in the past for the sake of social justice and your country.
> 
> I'm from khan background, we were local rules in south of Iran and had lands as well, but we lost that privilege. Reza Khan/Shah forced central rule upon all Iranians. Some khans were forced to accept the new system, some were bribed. His son finished the land reform during the "white revolution". They were far from perfect, but these actions benefited Iran and Iranians.
> 
> Mihanparast Iranians national interest first, before personal or familial or sectarian interests.
> No one is to blame except failed Islamic Republic Media and Education branch. However during the last 20 years we're witnessing certain steps towards acceptance of Iranian nationalism by the government and that's a good thing. Millions of Iranian nationalists mourned Soleimani, that's the power of Iranian nationalism.


I'm not complaining about land long fallen into ruin, neither in Iran nor in india. I'm complaining about karkasparasti manifesting in your minds like some sort of holy cow that you don't wish to critique but you're the first to put Allah's [SWT] laws into question.

Your faith and your national identity is not mutually exclusive - ask Mirza Koochak or Rais Ali Delavari about it. Both were die-hard Muslims and staunch Iranian nationalists.

Stop sacrificing one for the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> In all axis-of-resistance countries there is no compulsory hijab.
> 
> *Syria:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lebanon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in *Iraq *where many women wear hijab it's still not compulsory.


And it's Iranian religious people who have to sacrifice their lives to save the a$$ of these Hjab-less people. 

that's where the enemy is concentrating.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> They don't understand, if they followed the Lebanon model, they would be much more popular with the people.



When it comes to Lebanon, the fact is that this country is essentially a multi-communal one, whose fragile social cohesion entirely rests upon a delicate and permanent balancing act between a multitude of communities defined by religious denomination. 

It's telling that in the picture shared above, the hejab-less lady standing between chador-clad ones, is in fact Christian (probably of Maronite confession), as can be seen from the cross pendant on her necklace. 

This is the only reason why Lebanese Hezbollah dropped the idea of introducing Sharia law.

Iran's social structure is very different, with a single overwhelming religious community, the Shia Islamic one.


----------



## mohsen

Stryker1982 said:


> They don't understand, if they followed the Lebanon model, they would be much more popular with the people.


So Americans want to make us more popular, foolish us!


----------



## Stryker1982

mohsen said:


> And it's Iranian religious people who have to sacrifice their lives to save the a$$ of these Hjab-less people.
> 
> that's where the enemy is concentrating.


These nations are small without much resources, they cannot protect themselves very easily against overwhelming powers.


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "Lebanon model"
> 
> You know hordes of arabs from the Gulf states visit beirut for sex tourism throughout the year, right? Syria was the same until the war.
> 
> You people are such fucking hedonists, wanting make halal what Allah [SWT] made haram.
> 
> 
> All due respect, iraq isn't the country where they kiss women's arses non-stop either, apart from the Kurdish entity to the north.
> 
> They kept traditional gender and societal roles all throughout it's turbulent history. Iranians on the other hand fall over in their haste to simp and white knight for females and that behaviour takes many disastrous forms.
> 
> The biggest mistake you made was filling 72% of university seats with women and putting them in the workforce. Place a woman on equal footing with a man and she wants to live like a man but keep a woman's benefits too.
> 
> Guess what suffers? Femininity and society.


Lebanon/sex tourism is related to poverty and them having the same language as Arabs. Sex tourism could happen with or without hijab. Even the most secular country could make laws against prostitution. At the same time family and marriage and fertility should be supported in education, media, culture branch and by subsidies.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

mohsen said:


> And it's Iranian religious people who have to sacrifice their lives to save the a$$ of these Hjab-less people.
> 
> that's where the enemy is concentrating.


Not to complain but I wish Allah [SWT] had given us an easier test. That or Divine Assistance is sent right away.

This Dar-e-Khyber is proving too heavy for our shoulders. May our Mowla Haider-e-Karrar {A} lend us deliver us.


----------



## Stryker1982

SalarHaqq said:


> When it comes to Lebanon, the fact is that this country is essentially a multi-communal one, whose fragile social cohesion entirely rests upon a delicate and permanent balancing act between a multitude of communities defined by religious denomination.
> 
> It's telling that in the picture shared above, the hejab-less lady standing between chador-clad ones, is in fact Christian (probably of Maronite confession), as can be seen from the cross pendant on her necklace.
> 
> This is the only reason why Lebanese Hezbollah dropped the idea of introducing Sharia law.
> 
> Iran's social structure is very different, with a single overwhelming religious community, the Shia Islamic one.


I get that, for the case of Iran, more and more people have become Atheist even!. While a majority of the population is still Muslim, The divide in the population is only increasing as a result especially seen when comparing age groups. Freedom to choose would be a way to create a bridge in that gap, one sector of society is enforcing their belief on another and this is creating friction, especially when the younger generations are easily and completely dominated by western media, it only amplifies. What is the Islamic Republics solution to this?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Lebanon/sex tourism is related to poverty and them having the same language as Arabs. Sex tourism could happen with or without hijab.


Let's be frank - the whores in Lebanon are not some desperados who want bread. It was always about getting expensive cars, Chanel bags and beachfront houses.

And it's not related to the economic crisis either. They've done this for decades.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> At the same time family and marriage and fertility should be supported in education, media, culture branch and by subsidies.


I'll admit the IRI's failure here. Issuing birth control in Rafsanjani's era was the worst possible thing to do. Next worst thing was putting women in universities to the crazy extent they do now and in the workforce.


----------



## ahaider97

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Not to complain but I wish Allah [SWT] had given us an easier test. That or Divine Assistance is sent right away.
> 
> This Dar-e-Khyber is proving too heavy for our shoulders. May our Mowla Haider-e-Karrar {A} lend us deliver us.


Let the history move forward as fast as it can, because at the end is Faraj.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## mohsen

Stryker1982 said:


> These nations are small without much resources, they cannot protect themselves very easily against overwhelming powers.


These countries can't even protect themselves from themselves! and that's exactly what awaits multi ethnic Iran, in the absence of unity factor, Islam.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

ahaider97 said:


> Let the history move forward as fast as it can, because at the end is Faraj.


Al-Ajal, Ya Emam {ATFS AS HJ}!



mohsen said:


> These countries can't even protect themselves from themselves! and that's exactly what awaits multi ethnic Iran, in the absence of unity factor, Islam.


Nowadays, I see why Mullah Khalkhali wanted to bulldoze Takhte Jamshid. Still not in agreement with it but I understand his motivation behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

mohsen said:


> And it's Iranian religious people who have to sacrifice their lives to save the a$$ of these Hjab-less people.
> 
> that's where the enemy is concentrating.


That's why I respect all Iranians, religious and non-religious ones. When it comes to defending our lands and interests, all should work together.


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> Where does this all leads to and when does it end.



Well, we may find hints to the answer in our religious scriptures, more precisely in passages dealing with eschatology.

On a side note, I don't know how familiar you are with the work of Martin Heidegger (in particular but not limited to his concept of _Gestell_). This is an author I'd recommend studying sometime.

Interestingly, Heidegger inspired a specific strain of thinkers who contributed to the intellectual impetus behind the 1979 Islamic Revolution in Iran. Chief among them is the seminal Seyyed Ahmad Fardid. Another highly recommended source to discover. It was Fardid who first coined the term Westoxification (_qarbzadegi_), which was then popularized by Jalal Ale Ahmad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> Well, we may find hints to the answer in our religious scriptures, more precisely in the eschatological parts.
> 
> On a side note, I don't know how familiar you are with the work of Martin Heidegger (in particular but not limited to his concept of _Gestell_). This is another author I'd recommend studying sometime.
> 
> Interestingly, Heidegger inspired a specific strain of thinkers who contributed to the intellectual impetus behind the 1979 Islamic Revolution in Iran. Chief among these is the seminal Seyyed Ahmad Fardid. Another highly recommended source to discover. It was Fardid who first coined the term Westoxification (_qarbzadegi_), which was then popularized by Jalal Ale Ahmad.
> 
> View attachment 886007


I wish all our brothers thought like you did, Salar Jan 😔. This burden I bear in tanhayi becomes too much to bear.

Last few days have been hell for me especially, knowing what Iranian youth are becoming like.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> So you're comparing this with violent assault? Because that's what user sha ah was suggesting. Kindly stick to the thread of the discussion.


no but the party responsible for the death is police , they have problem in training and the stations are not equipped as they should , the personnel probably never passed BLS courses . that's concerning and must be answered swiftly , if they were not lax in that department , this would not have happened.


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> Well, we may find hints to the answer in our religious scriptures, more precisely in passages dealing with eschatology.
> 
> On a side note, I don't know how familiar you are with the work of Martin Heidegger (in particular but not limited to his concept of _Gestell_). This is another author I'd recommend studying sometime.
> 
> Interestingly, Heidegger inspired a specific strain of thinkers who contributed to the intellectual impetus behind the 1979 Islamic Revolution in Iran. Chief among these is the seminal Seyyed Ahmad Fardid. Another highly recommended source to discover. It was Fardid who first coined the term Westoxification (_qarbzadegi_), which was then popularized by Jalal Ale Ahmad.
> 
> View attachment 886007


Bro I am in kindergarten compared to your range of readings.

But I don't care, at the end we are waiting, and we are told that waiting itself if from the Relief. So let's keep waiting.

عن الإمام الرضا -صلوآت الله عليه- اِنتِظَارُ الفَرَج مِن الفَرَج.



اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I wish all our brothers thought like you did, Salar Jan 😔. This burden I bear in tanhayi becomes too much to bear.
> 
> Last few days have been hell for me especially, knowing what Iranian youth are becoming like.



I understand, but we must learn to compose with reality while striving to accomplish our duty with the means God endowed each of us with. May Allah grant you sabr and cement your faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> I understand, but we must learn to compose with reality while striving to accomplish our duty with the means God endowed each of us with. May Allah grant you sabr and cement your faith.


Ilahi Aameen. Sorry for the times I get mad at you and turn rude. I only have the best interests of Islam and Iranians/Iran at heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> no but the party responsible for the death is police , they have problem in training and the stations are not equipped as they should , the personnel probably never passed BLS courses . that's concerning and must be answered swiftly , if they were not lax in that department , this would not have happenened.



I see, but it means there was no deliberate intent to cause harm, let alone physical assault like some are still mistakenly assuming. It's also important to inform them that alleged police brutality wasn't the cause of her demise.




ahaider97 said:


> Bro I am in kindergarten compared to your range of readings.
> 
> But I don't care, at the end we are waiting, and we are told that waiting itself if from the Relief. So let's keep waiting.
> 
> عن الإمام الرضا -صلوآت الله عليه- اِنتِظَارُ الفَرَج مِن الفَرَج.
> 
> اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج



No shame in that, especially since I would guess you're far younger too. But the very fact that unlike so many from your generation, you're actually reading books (rather than confining yourself to internet sites alone), is an excellent and commendable start onto itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> No shame in that, especially since I would guess you're far younger too. But the very fact that unlike so many from your generation, you're actually reading books, is an excellent and commendable start onto itself.


well not that young, I'm 25.


----------



## SalarHaqq

ahaider97 said:


> well not that young, I'm 25.



Very young from my perspective, then.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> And, what are you trying to say here? That enemy propaganda has had no impact on them? That they're in the majority?


i say if they are cannibals , they are cannibals , if they are Syrian . they are Syrian why you guys change their nature thread to thread ?


SalarHaqq said:


> What's that?


for some reason view become video


SalarHaqq said:


> Have western so-called "democracies" allowed Iranian media to operate unhindered to the same extent as their own streamlined mainstream media controlled by a handful of corporations dominated by oligarchs? Are Google & company not censoring search results from the likes of Russia Today?


they operate far more freely than their media allowed to operate in iran 
they start limit Iran media activity after Iran closed their office after uprising in time of khatami and later ahmadinejad.


SalarHaqq said:


> That's without mentioning the journalists NATO regimes and their intelligence agencies have murdered, such as Maya Nasser or Serena Shim who were working for Press TV. The former got shot by a sniper in 2012, the latter killed in a staged car accident in 2014 before she could unveil how trucks supposed to carry humanitarian aid into Syria were in fact transporting weapons to arm terrorists grouplets with.


Nato ?
On 26 September 2012, Nasser was covering the large explosions at the Syrian army's headquarters in Umayyad Square when he was killed by a rebel sniper. Nasser was shot through the neck and was killed. Hussein Murtada, Press TV's Damascus bureau chief and head of the Arabic-language al-Alam TV network, was wounded in a leg. *Nasser is the 46th journalist killed during the Syrian Civil War*.
*Serena Shim* (Arabic: سيرينا علي سحيم,[1] _Serena Ali Suhaim_;[1] 10 October 1985 – 19 October 2014) was a Lebanese-American journalist for Press TV.[2] While covering the Siege of Kobanê as a war correspondent, she was killed in a *car crash* in Suruç two days after she reported that Turkish intelligence had accused her of spying.
do you knew how many journalist died in Syria

DateNameLocationNotesRefs20 February 2020Abdul Nasser Haj HamdanMaaret Elnaasanphotographer working for the Media Office in Binnish, died in Russian airstrike[4]10 February 2020Abdul Hameed al-YousefKafr Rumah, Idlib governoratephotographer and camera operator for Kafr Rumah Media Office, died in government shelling[5]13 October 2019Mohammed Hussein Rasho and Saad AhmedRas al-AinTwo Syrian Kurdish journalists in Turkish air strike on civilian convoy carrying local and foreign journalists[6]12 November 2016Mohsen KhazaeiMinyan district, AleppoIranian reporter for IRIB and his cameraman injured in rebel crossfire while embedded with pro-government fighters[7][8]23 October 2016Eylül NûhilatShehbaWhile accompanying fighters of Shehba Women Protection Front, the Syrian Kurdish YPJ press office journalist was killed during the artillery attacks of the Turkish army on Shehba region.[9][10]13 October 2016Patryk SkolakAleppoPolish freelance journalist[1]18 July 2016Mustafa MohammedManbij, Aleppo GovernorateThe Syrian Kurdish journalist for Ronahi TV, died in Qamishli from injuries sustained while covering the fighting in Manbij[11]11 July 2016Ibrahim Al-OmarIdlibSyrian reporter for Al-Jazeera, killed in Russian double tap airstrike while reporting[12]24 June 2016Khaled Al-IssaAleppo (wounded in Syria and pronounced dead in Antakya, Turkey)Opposition journalist killed by an explosive device hidden in his home. Known for being the fellow journalist of Hadi Al-Abdullah, injured in the same attack[13][14]7 December 2015Zakaria IbrahimTeldo Village, Homs provinceAl Jazeera camera operator[15]31 January 2015Kenji Goto JogoUnknown (ISIL)Japanese freelance video journalist, captured and beheaded by ISIL[16]25 September 2014Unidentified member of Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered SilentlyRaqqaName withheld for security reasons; date is reported date[17]10 September 2014Mohamed Al QasimIdlibReporter for Syrian radio station Rozana, killed by unknown gunman while interviewing a rebel leader[18][19]2 September 2014Steven Joel SotloffUnknown (ISIL)American freelance photographer[20]19 August 2014James Wright FoleyUnknown (ISIL)American freelance photographer[21]27 May 2013Yara AbbasHoms (Dabaa airport)Reporter for Syrian News Channel (al-Ikhbariyah), killed by rebel sniper while reporting a clash[22]1 April 2013Abdul Raheem Kour HassanDamascusRadio director for Watan FM[23]15 March 2013Ahmed Khaled ShehadehDamascus (Daraya)Editor-in-chief at the newspaper _Anab Balady_[1]10 March 2013Ghaith Abd al-JawadDamascusCitizen journalist working for the Qaboun Media Center[24]10 March 2013Amr Badir al-Deen Junaid (aka Abu Ameer)DamascusCitizen journalist working for the Qaboun Media Center[25]3 March 2013Walid Jamil AmiraDamascusCitizen journalist working for the Jobar Media Center[26]25 February 2013Wael Abdul AzizHoms (Baba Amr)Citizen journalist[1]24 February 2013Olivier VoisinIdlib Governorate (wounded in Syria and died in Turkey)French freelance photographer; injured near Idlib, died in Turkey[27]19 February 2013Adnan Abu AbdoDaraaCitizen journalist[1]17 February 2013Mohamed MohamedDamascusCitizen journalist[1]17 February 2013Mohammed Saeed Al-HamwiDamascus (Qaboun)Citizen journalist[1]15 February 2013Yousef Adel BakriAleppoCitizen journalist with the Aleppo News Network[1]12 February 2013Hamada Abdel-Salam Al-KhatibHomsCitizen journalist[1]11 February 2013Zaid Abu ObeidaDamascusCitizen journalist[1]6 February 2013Mohammed KurdiDamascusCitizen journalist[1]3 February 2013Abdul Latif Khalil KhuderDamascusCitizen journalist[1]2 February 2013Nabil Al-NabulsiDaraa IzraCitizen journalist[1]24 January 2013Mohamed Abd Al-RahmanDamascusSports journalist for pro-government news website Syria News[28][29]18 January 2013Mohammed al-Masalmeh, a.k.a. Mohamed al-HouraniBasri Al-Hariri, Daraa GovernorateAl Jazeera TV reporter[30][31][32]18 January 2013Amjed Al-SayoufiSaqba (east of Damascus)Citizen journalist[29][32]18 January 2013Hossein Al-QadriSaqba (east of Damascus)Citizen journalist[29]17 January 2013Yves DebayAleppoFrench-Belgian journalist for _Assaut_ (French magazine)[30][32][33]15 January 2013Ahmed Assaad Al-ShahabHomsCitizen journalist who was executed in a beheading by Syrian forces[29][32]13 January 2013Bassem Fawaz Al-Za'biTafas (near Deraa)Citizen journalist[29][32]4 January 2013Suhail Mahmoud Al-AliDamascus or AleppoAddounia TV[34][35][36][37]22 December 2012Haidar Smoudi (also transliterated al-Sumudi)DamascusSyrian Arab News Agency (SANA)[1][38]12 December 2012Anmar Yassin MohammadDamascus (Mezzeh)pro-gov Syrian News Center[39][40]6 December 2012Mohamed Khair Sheikh QwaiderArbin (east of Damascus)Citizen journalist[1]4 December 2012Naji AssaadDamascus (Tadamon)_Tishreen_[41]30 November 2012Marwan Hamid CharbajiDamascus (Daraya)Citizen journalist[1]29 November 2012Mohammad KoraytemDamascus (Daraya)Citizen journalist[1]25 November 2012Mohamed al-KhalDeir ez-ZorShaam News Network[42]21 November 2012Basel Tawfiq YussifDamascus (Tadamon)Journalist for Syria's Public Authority for Radio and Television (Syrian state TV)[42][43][44]20 November 2012Huzan Abdul Halim MahmoudAl-Hasaka (Ras al-Ayn)Citizen journalist[1]19 November 2012Mohammed Al-Zaheer Al-NaimiDamasacus (Al-Bouaida)Citizen journalist[1]18 November 2012Mohammed Al-KhalidAleppoMedia activist executed by the Free Syria Army[1]17 November 2012Abdullah Hassan KaakaUnknownCitizen journalist tortured by the government[1]16 November 2012Mustafa KermanAleppoCitizen journalist[1]5 November 2012Samer KhrayshiArbin (east of Damascus)Citizen journalist[1]2 November 2012Hassan Haidar Al Sheikh HammoudHomsCitizen journalist[1]1 November 2012Mohammad Khalil Al-WakaaDeir ez-ZorCitizen journalist[1]23 October 2012Anas Al-AhmedUnknownCitizen journalist[1][45]20 October 2012Omar Abdul Razik LattoufAleppoCitizen journalist[1]20 October 2012Mohammed Jumaa Abdul Karim LattoufAleppoCitizen journalist[1]10 October 2012Mohammad Al-AshramDeir ez-ZorSyrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[46]3 October 2012Mona BakkourAleppo (Saadallah Al-Jabri Square)_Thawra_[1]2 October 2012Ahmed Ali SaadaDamascusCitizen journalist and worked for the Syrian National Council[1]27 September 2012Mohamad Fayad AskarDeir ez-Zor (Al Kousour)Citizen journalist[1]26 September 2012Abdul Aziz Ragheb Al-SheikhDeir ez-Zor (Al Jabla)Citizen journalist for Shaam News Network[1]19 September 2012Abdul Kareem Al OkdahHamaCitizen journalist for Shaam News Network[1]9 September 2012Tamer Al-AwamAleppoFreelance filmmaker[47]6 September 2012Anas Al-AbdullahDamascusCitizen journalist[1]6 September 2012Tahseen Al-ToumDamascusCitizen journalist[1]6 September 2012Nawaf Al-HindiDamascusCitizen journalist[1]4 September 2012Mohamed Badeer Al-QasimHomsCitizen journalist who started a media center in Deir ez-Zor[1]22 August 2012Maya NasserDamascusPress TV (Iran)[48]22 August 2012Omar Hamed al Zanil (also transliterated Omar Al Hamed Al-Zamel)Al-Hirak, Izra' District, Daraa GovernorateCitizen journalist[1][49]22 August 2012Musab al-OdallahNaher Aisha, Damascus_Tishreen_[49][50][51][52][53]20 August 2012Mika YamamotoAleppoJapanese reporter for Japan Press[54][55]11 August 2012Ali AbbasJdaidet Artouz (town), southwest of DamascusJournalist for SANA who was killed at his home[56][57][58]11 August 2012Bara'a Yusuf al-BushiAl-TallCitizen journalist[56][57]10 August 2012Hatem Abu YehyaAl-TallSyrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[56][59][60]3 August 2012Mohammed al-SaeedJdaidet Artouz, southwest of DamascusSANA TV presenter who was kidnapped and executed[56][61]3 August 2012Ahmad SalamDamascusCitizen journalist[1]3 August 2012Zuhair Muhammed Al-ShaherDeir ez-ZorCitizen journalist[1]22 July 2012Mahmoud SudqiIdlib GovernorateCitizen journalist[62]19 July 2012Mohamed al-HusniAl-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist and director of the Media Centre in Al Qusour[1][63]18 July 2012Ali Juburi al-KaabiDamascusIraqi journalist working for Al Roaa (Iraq)[64][65]18 July 2012Falah Taha (Iraqi)DamascusIraqi journalist working for Al Roaa (Iraq)[64][65]12 July 2012Ihsan al Buni (also transliterated Ihssan Al-Binni)Damascus (Daraya)Al-Thawra[1][66][67]4 July 2012Suhaib DibDamascusCitizen journalist[68][69]4 July 2012Alaa Umar JumaaKansabaCitizen journalist[70]2 July 2012Mohamed Hamdo HallaqAzaz (near Aleppo)Citizen journalist[68][69]28 June 2012Mohammed Ali Al HaymadDamascus (Daraya)Citizen journalist[1]28 June 2012Samer Khalil Al-Sataleh (Al-Salta), aka Abou YasserDamascus (Douma)Citizen journalist[1][68][69]27 June 2012Mohammad ShammaDamascus (Drousha)Syrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[71][72]27 June 2012Zaid KahelDamascus (Drousha)Syrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[73]27 June 2012Sami Abu AminDamascus (Drousha)Syrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[71][74]26 June 2012Wael Omar BaradJarjarazCitizen journalist[1]25 June 2012Ghias Khaled Al-HmouriaDamscus (Douma)Citizen journalist[68][69]21 June 2012Hamza Mahmoud OthmanHomsCitizen journalist[1][75]21 June 2012Omar Al-GhantawiHomsCitizen journalist[68][69]16 June 2012Ahmed HamadaHoms (Baba Amr)Citizen journalist[76]15 June 2012Bassim Barakat DarwishAl-Rastan, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist & founder of the Rastan Media Center[77]13 June 2012Ayham Youssef Al HaririHouranCitizen journalist[1]10 June 2012Khaled Al-Bakir (Al-Bakr)Al-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist & founder of Alaasi Revolution News Network[76][78][79]31 May 2012Abdulhameed Idriss MatarAl-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist[1]28 May 2012Bassel ShehadehHomsCitizen journalist[80][81][82]28 May 2012Ahmed Al AssamHomsCitizen journalist[82][83]27 May 2012Ammar Mohamed Zado (also transliterated Amar Mohamed Souheil Zada)Damascus (Al-Midan)director of Shaam News Network[1][82][84][85]27 May 2012Ahmed Adnan Al-AshlaqDamascus (Al-Midan)Shaam News Network[82][84][86]27 May 2012Lawrence Fahmy Al-NaimiDamascus (Al-Midan)Shaam News Network[82][84][87]17 May 2012Hasan AzhariLattakiaCitizen journalist who was arrested, tortured, and killed in Damascus at The Military Security prison (Branch 215)[1]4 May 2012Abdul Ghani KaakehAleppo (Salah Al-Din)Citizen journalist[88][89][90]17 April 2012Khaled Mahmoud KabbishoIdlibCitizen journalist[82][91][92]17 April 2012Alaa al-Din Hassan al-DouriHama GovernorateCitizen journalist[82][91][92]14 April 2012Sameer Shalab al-ShamHomsCitizen journalist[82][92][93]14 April 2012Ahmed Abdollah FakhriyehDumeir (northeast of Damascus), Rif Dimashq GovernorateCitizen journalist[82][92]6 April 2012Anas Al-HoulaniHomsCitizen journalist[1]29 March 2012Ahmed Mohamed DjibrilIdlibCitizen journalist who was 17 years old at the time he was shot and killed[1][94]26 March 2012Walid BlediDarkush (near the Turkish border)Algerian-British freelance journalist[95][96][97][98][99]26 March 2012Naseem IntririDarkush (near the Turkish border)Algerian-French freelance journalist[95][96][97][98][99]26 March 2012Jawan Mohammed QatnaAl-Hasakeh (Ad Darbasiyah)Kidnapped (Kurdish) citizen journalist for Free Derbassiyeh Coordination Committee whose body was later discovered[95][99]9 March 2012Amr KaakaDoma (near Damascus)Citizen journalist[1]24 February 2012Abdullah Khaled AwadAl-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist[1]24 February 2012Anas al-TarshaHoms (Qarabees)Citizen journalist[82][100]22 February 2012Remi OchlikHomsFrench freelance photographer for IP3 Press photo agency[101][102][103]22 February 2012Marie ColvinHomsAmerican journalist working for The Sunday Times (UK)[101][104][105][106]21 February 2012Rami al-SayedHoms (Baba Amr)Citizen journalist[82][107][108][109]7 February 2012Mazhar Tayyara (also transliterated Madhar Amr Tayara)HomsFreelance journalist for Agence France-Presse (France), The Guardian (UK), Die Welt (Germany)[110][111][112][113][114]5 February 2012Saleh Samih MurjanKarm Zeitun (near Homs)Citizen journalist[1]27 January 2012Usama Burhan IdrissHoms (Inshaatt)Citizen journalist[1]11 January 2012Gilles JacquierHomsFrench citizen reporting for France 2[115][116][117][118]2 January 2012Shoukri Ahmed Ratib Abu Bourghoul (also transliterated Shukri Ratib Abu Burghol)Damascus (Daraya)al-Thawra (daily) and Radio Damas[119][120][121][122]28 December 2011Muawiya Ibrahim AyoubAl-Rastan, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist[1]27 December 2011Muatassim Al-SalehHamaCitizen journalist[1]27 December 2011Basil al-SayedHoms (Baba Amr)Died in an improvised hospital from a gunshot wound suffered five days earlier (Known in Homs as "the revolution's journalist")[123][124]21 December 2011Rami Ismail Iqbala Syrian prisonCitizen journalist[1][75]15 December 2011Bilal JibssIdlib (Kafr Tkharam)Citizen journalist[1]15 December 2011Hamza Khalid AmerShamseen (near Homs)Citizen journalist[1]6 December 2011Firas BarshanHomsCitizen journalist[1]26 November 2011Nizar Adnan HumsaHoms (Al Bayada)Citizen journalist who died while in custody of the Syrian intelligence agency[1]20 November 2011Ferzat JarbanAl-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateFreelance TV camera operator[125][126][127]5 May 2011Ahmed Souleymane DaheekTalbiseh, HomsCitizen journalist, shot[1][128]




SalarHaqq said:


> There are dish antennas everywhere in Iran.


I don't have one because its a headache because of parasites 


SalarHaqq said:


> Not relevant, as there's no efficient national filtering system in Iran and VPN's are sold freely.


irrelevant , and the VPN 








ویدئو | آقازاده‌های فیلترشکن‌فروش | بابا فیلتر می‌کند، پسر VPN می‌فروشد


در این ویدئو کارشناس برنامه تلویزیونی به ماجرای پسر معاون زنان رئیس‌جمهور که اشتغال در فروش وی پی ان دارد اشاره می‌کند.




qarneno.ir





thats corruption


SalarHaqq said:


> The situation is that the Iranian media landscape is featuring an extensive variety of competing views and orientations.


no if they print those views they will be closed by journalism court. also those news paper are published in numbers of at most 10000 , while if they were allowed TV channels or satellite channels millions could hear them


SalarHaqq said:


> Private schools aren't usually accessible to the broader masses due to the fees they charge. So this is hardly having an impact.


are you sure according to MehrNews they are attended by 12% of students i don't call that don't having an impact








مدارس غیر دولتی ۱۲ درصد سهم تحصیل دانش آموزان را برعهده دارند


قزوین- رئیس سازمان مدارس و مراکز غیردولتی وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت: با تحصیل یک میلیون و۶۷۰ هزار دانش آموز در مدارس غیردولتی سهم تحصیل ۱۲ درصدی در این مدارس محقق شده است.




www.mehrnews.com




and if they are insignificant why not allowing them having additional curriculum ?


SalarHaqq said:


> Books critical of government policies are published all the time.


well let just say you don't live in Iran and make some allowance on how wrong your ideas are


SalarHaqq said:


> Absent a National Internet system physically separable from the global internet, the filtering is ineffectual. Millions of Iranians are wasting their time on so-called "social media" right now as we speak.


that is intranet not internet and thats the definition of brainwashing and sugarcoating it in word like national internet don\t change it.
national internet at first was proposed to have data-center and bandwidth inside the country to move the critical internet service like government and university sites there . it never meant to separate internal net from internet its not designed for that and its infrastructure is way to weak for that purpose, you guys only talk about some nonsense and want to turn something positive into something that make unrest and dissatisfaction .

cut all access to international media . and even china Great Firewall don't separate the internal net from the internet . what you say is north Korea . if you like it and preach it so much , why not go and live there


----------



## ahaider97

SalarHaqq said:


> Very young from my perspective, then.


Brother, always in dire need of your prayers as a younger brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "Lebanon model"
> 
> You know hordes of arabs from the Gulf states visit beirut for sex tourism throughout the year, right? Syria was the same until the war.


Iranian model








همه چیز درباره قاچاق دختران ایرانی به دبی


همه چیز درباره قاچاق دختران ایرانی به دبی دخترانی که برای زندگی بهتر گول افراد سودجو را می خورند و با رها کردن همه چیز پا در راه دوبی می گذارند،




www.parsnaz.com




why they come here we come to you

if you are shia you must come here


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> Iranian model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> همه چیز درباره قاچاق دختران ایرانی به دبی
> 
> 
> همه چیز درباره قاچاق دختران ایرانی به دبی دخترانی که برای زندگی بهتر گول افراد سودجو را می خورند و با رها کردن همه چیز پا در راه دوبی می گذارند،
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.parsnaz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why they come here we come to you
> 
> if you are shia you must come here


Captions are closed and I don't speak Persian. Besides, the number of hookers in Mashad and Qom is in the number of a few hundreds (including even some iraqi, hazara and lebanese women residing there).

It is nothing like Beirut which has entire establishments dedicated to them. Sheikhs go there to have leather-clad dominatrixes spank them with paddles and riding crops etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

ahaider97 said:


> Brother, always in dire need of your prayers as a younger brother.


I have to apoligize dear @ahaider97 for what i had previously called you. Have you my prayers too. @SalarHaqq is an other level, i am sure that his breath and tongue of truth will make his prayers much more effective than mine. 

I have an advice for you dear, please please please do be so very careful when you post or say anything related to Shias of Arabian peninsula. They are reservoir of our mother holy Fatima Alayha Salam. Any word that may put their lives in danger should not be tolerated. And they are ordered to stay silent till the exact moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahaider97

Muhammed45 said:


> I have to apoligize dear @ahaider97 for what i had previously called you. Have you my prayers too. @SalarHaqq is an other level, i am sure that his breath and tongue of truth will make his prayers much more effective than mine.
> 
> I have an advice for you dear, please please please do be so very careful when you post or say anything related to Shias of Arabian peninsula. They are reservoir of our mother holy Fatima Alayha Salam. Any word that may put their lives in danger should not be tolerated. And they are ordered to stay silent till the exact moment.


You have nothing to apologize over, I am at fault for my stupid posts. Thanks for your prayers. May Sahib Az Zaman(ATFJS) pray for you my brothers, you @SalarHaqq and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Captions are closed and I don't speak Persian. Besides, the number of hookers in Mashad and Qom is in the number of a few hundreds (including even some iraqi, hazara and lebanese women residing there).
> 
> It is nothing like Beirut which has entire establishments dedicated to them. Sheikhs go there to have leather-clad dominatrixes spank them with paddles and riding crops etc.


a few hundred , the site talk about smuggling Iranian girl into uae for sex work and how industrialized it is

the video show even in Haram itself they were working and angry people attacking them there, and then the guy to show how widespread it is called a travel agency and said they had some Arab pilgrim and they want home for them for the time they are them and then asked if the girl will be provided for them and the price for the service the first half is a panel that some sociologist and university professor are talking about how widespread it is and how cheap it is . the price they say is less than 10$
you may be able to understand this better








Prayer, food, sex and water parks in Iran's holy city of Mashhad


Since the escalation of Iraqi violence in 2011 and the appearance of Isis, the number of Iraqi Shia pilgrims to Iran has risen fast




www.theguardian.com


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> a few hundred , the site talk about smuggling Iranian girl into uae for sex work and how industrialized it is
> 
> the video show even in Haram itself they were working and angry people attacking them there, and then the guy to show how widespread it is called a travel agency and said they had some Arab pilgrim and they want home for them for the time they are them and then asked if the girl will be provided for them and the price for the service the first half is a panel that some sociologist and university professor are talking about how widespread it is and how cheap it is . the price they say is less than 10$
> you may be able to understand this better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayer, food, sex and water parks in Iran's holy city of Mashhad
> 
> 
> Since the escalation of Iraqi violence in 2011 and the appearance of Isis, the number of Iraqi Shia pilgrims to Iran has risen fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Those aren't the kind of bitches that will end up having families, you know. And they're a handful confined to a particular sector of the city that we know of.

You're speaking as if this is some countrywide problem that's spread from the hovels of Ahvaz right into Tehran's 5 star suites.

You do know you can get saudi women too in places like jeddah, right? Or emirati hookups when visiting dubai and abu dhabi? I know some myself and they live part time abroad running onlyfans channels and sometimes record videos on home soil with foreign visitors, including south asians and sub-saharans.

Not a metric to judge a country or society on.


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Those aren't the kind of bitches that will end up having families, you know. And they're a handful confined to a particular sector of the city that we know of.


sorry but you think you can find a girl is virgin or not if she want to fake it and that is not important if they will have family , they are Iranian girl that because of poverty had to resort to that.


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You're speaking as if this is some countrywide problem that's spread from the hovels of Ahvaz right into Tehran's 5 star suites.


first I'm from where you call hovels of Ahvaz and they are not hovels , Ahvaz is a beautiful city and more prosperous than many cities in Iran .
and have you been to Tehran , there is a movie called Poverty and Prostitution (Faqr and Fahsha) produced by one of the prominent Iranian director who is one of the supporters of Islamic republic , he several year later followed it by writing a book on it and newer development , it deal with how wide spread it is , good watch to see the dirt we try to hide under the carpet



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> You do know you can get saudi women too in places like jeddah, right? Or emirati hookups when visiting dubai and abu dhabi? I know some myself and they live part time abroad running onlyfans channels and sometimes record videos on home soil with foreign visitors, including south asians and sub-saharans.


honestly i don't care what they do , but i care when there is an industrialized business doing that in Iran and they tend to sweep it under the rug. and did i mention it before ? no but when here its stated we are holier than Lebanon and there no such thing in Iran i had to correct that misconception . forgetting there is a problem is the first step in letting it go rampart and its what that industry want you to do.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> i say if they are cannibals , they are cannibals , if they are Syrian . they are Syrian why you guys change their nature thread to thread ?



They were not a majority, and they had been manipulated and provoked into rebelling against the government through by propaganda, covert operations and other types of interventions by west regimes, their regional clients and the zionists.



Hack-Hook said:


> for some reason view become video



?



Hack-Hook said:


> they operate far more freely than their media allowed to operate in iran



I don't remember Iran killing western journalists like NATO regimes and their proxies have done to Press TV correspondents, so no.

Moreover, Iran does not possess the material resources to compete with mainstream corporate media, whose dominance is such that they will drown out any dissenting voice. Since the playing field is not a level one to begin with, it would be fair game if Iran decided to impose additional restrictions on their reporters.

And when western regimes fear that some dissident journalist might actually be able to successfully inform the public about their imperialist mischief, they proceed to freezing their bank accounts and those of their parents too, like happened to that German journalist who refused to parrot NATO propaganda on the conflict in Ukraine.



Hack-Hook said:


> they start limit Iran media activity after Iran closed their office after uprising in time of khatami and later ahmadinejad.



They have continued to impede the freedom of Iranian media regardless long after the events of 2009.



Hack-Hook said:


> Nato ?
> On 26 September 2012, Nasser was covering the large explosions at the Syrian army's headquarters in Umayyad Square when he was killed by a rebel sniper. Nasser was shot through the neck and was killed. Hussein Murtada, Press TV's Damascus bureau chief and head of the Arabic-language al-Alam TV network, was wounded in a leg. *Nasser is the 46th journalist killed during the Syrian Civil War*.
> *Serena Shim* (Arabic: سيرينا علي سحيم,[1] _Serena Ali Suhaim_;[1] 10 October 1985 – 19 October 2014) was a Lebanese-American journalist for Press TV.[2] While covering the Siege of Kobanê as a war correspondent, she was killed in a *car crash* in Suruç two days after she reported that Turkish intelligence had accused her of spying.
> do you knew how many journalist died in Syria
> 
> DateNameLocationNotesRefs20 February 2020Abdul Nasser Haj HamdanMaaret Elnaasanphotographer working for the Media Office in Binnish, died in Russian airstrike[4]10 February 2020Abdul Hameed al-YousefKafr Rumah, Idlib governoratephotographer and camera operator for Kafr Rumah Media Office, died in government shelling[5]13 October 2019Mohammed Hussein Rasho and Saad AhmedRas al-AinTwo Syrian Kurdish journalists in Turkish air strike on civilian convoy carrying local and foreign journalists[6]12 November 2016Mohsen KhazaeiMinyan district, AleppoIranian reporter for IRIB and his cameraman injured in rebel crossfire while embedded with pro-government fighters[7][8]23 October 2016Eylül NûhilatShehbaWhile accompanying fighters of Shehba Women Protection Front, the Syrian Kurdish YPJ press office journalist was killed during the artillery attacks of the Turkish army on Shehba region.[9][10]13 October 2016Patryk SkolakAleppoPolish freelance journalist[1]18 July 2016Mustafa MohammedManbij, Aleppo GovernorateThe Syrian Kurdish journalist for Ronahi TV, died in Qamishli from injuries sustained while covering the fighting in Manbij[11]11 July 2016Ibrahim Al-OmarIdlibSyrian reporter for Al-Jazeera, killed in Russian double tap airstrike while reporting[12]24 June 2016Khaled Al-IssaAleppo (wounded in Syria and pronounced dead in Antakya, Turkey)Opposition journalist killed by an explosive device hidden in his home. Known for being the fellow journalist of Hadi Al-Abdullah, injured in the same attack[13][14]7 December 2015Zakaria IbrahimTeldo Village, Homs provinceAl Jazeera camera operator[15]31 January 2015Kenji Goto JogoUnknown (ISIL)Japanese freelance video journalist, captured and beheaded by ISIL[16]25 September 2014Unidentified member of Raqqa Is Being Slaughtered SilentlyRaqqaName withheld for security reasons; date is reported date[17]10 September 2014Mohamed Al QasimIdlibReporter for Syrian radio station Rozana, killed by unknown gunman while interviewing a rebel leader[18][19]2 September 2014Steven Joel SotloffUnknown (ISIL)American freelance photographer[20]19 August 2014James Wright FoleyUnknown (ISIL)American freelance photographer[21]27 May 2013Yara AbbasHoms (Dabaa airport)Reporter for Syrian News Channel (al-Ikhbariyah), killed by rebel sniper while reporting a clash[22]1 April 2013Abdul Raheem Kour HassanDamascusRadio director for Watan FM[23]15 March 2013Ahmed Khaled ShehadehDamascus (Daraya)Editor-in-chief at the newspaper _Anab Balady_[1]10 March 2013Ghaith Abd al-JawadDamascusCitizen journalist working for the Qaboun Media Center[24]10 March 2013Amr Badir al-Deen Junaid (aka Abu Ameer)DamascusCitizen journalist working for the Qaboun Media Center[25]3 March 2013Walid Jamil AmiraDamascusCitizen journalist working for the Jobar Media Center[26]25 February 2013Wael Abdul AzizHoms (Baba Amr)Citizen journalist[1]24 February 2013Olivier VoisinIdlib Governorate (wounded in Syria and died in Turkey)French freelance photographer; injured near Idlib, died in Turkey[27]19 February 2013Adnan Abu AbdoDaraaCitizen journalist[1]17 February 2013Mohamed MohamedDamascusCitizen journalist[1]17 February 2013Mohammed Saeed Al-HamwiDamascus (Qaboun)Citizen journalist[1]15 February 2013Yousef Adel BakriAleppoCitizen journalist with the Aleppo News Network[1]12 February 2013Hamada Abdel-Salam Al-KhatibHomsCitizen journalist[1]11 February 2013Zaid Abu ObeidaDamascusCitizen journalist[1]6 February 2013Mohammed KurdiDamascusCitizen journalist[1]3 February 2013Abdul Latif Khalil KhuderDamascusCitizen journalist[1]2 February 2013Nabil Al-NabulsiDaraa IzraCitizen journalist[1]24 January 2013Mohamed Abd Al-RahmanDamascusSports journalist for pro-government news website Syria News[28][29]18 January 2013Mohammed al-Masalmeh, a.k.a. Mohamed al-HouraniBasri Al-Hariri, Daraa GovernorateAl Jazeera TV reporter[30][31][32]18 January 2013Amjed Al-SayoufiSaqba (east of Damascus)Citizen journalist[29][32]18 January 2013Hossein Al-QadriSaqba (east of Damascus)Citizen journalist[29]17 January 2013Yves DebayAleppoFrench-Belgian journalist for _Assaut_ (French magazine)[30][32][33]15 January 2013Ahmed Assaad Al-ShahabHomsCitizen journalist who was executed in a beheading by Syrian forces[29][32]13 January 2013Bassem Fawaz Al-Za'biTafas (near Deraa)Citizen journalist[29][32]4 January 2013Suhail Mahmoud Al-AliDamascus or AleppoAddounia TV[34][35][36][37]22 December 2012Haidar Smoudi (also transliterated al-Sumudi)DamascusSyrian Arab News Agency (SANA)[1][38]12 December 2012Anmar Yassin MohammadDamascus (Mezzeh)pro-gov Syrian News Center[39][40]6 December 2012Mohamed Khair Sheikh QwaiderArbin (east of Damascus)Citizen journalist[1]4 December 2012Naji AssaadDamascus (Tadamon)_Tishreen_[41]30 November 2012Marwan Hamid CharbajiDamascus (Daraya)Citizen journalist[1]29 November 2012Mohammad KoraytemDamascus (Daraya)Citizen journalist[1]25 November 2012Mohamed al-KhalDeir ez-ZorShaam News Network[42]21 November 2012Basel Tawfiq YussifDamascus (Tadamon)Journalist for Syria's Public Authority for Radio and Television (Syrian state TV)[42][43][44]20 November 2012Huzan Abdul Halim MahmoudAl-Hasaka (Ras al-Ayn)Citizen journalist[1]19 November 2012Mohammed Al-Zaheer Al-NaimiDamasacus (Al-Bouaida)Citizen journalist[1]18 November 2012Mohammed Al-KhalidAleppoMedia activist executed by the Free Syria Army[1]17 November 2012Abdullah Hassan KaakaUnknownCitizen journalist tortured by the government[1]16 November 2012Mustafa KermanAleppoCitizen journalist[1]5 November 2012Samer KhrayshiArbin (east of Damascus)Citizen journalist[1]2 November 2012Hassan Haidar Al Sheikh HammoudHomsCitizen journalist[1]1 November 2012Mohammad Khalil Al-WakaaDeir ez-ZorCitizen journalist[1]23 October 2012Anas Al-AhmedUnknownCitizen journalist[1][45]20 October 2012Omar Abdul Razik LattoufAleppoCitizen journalist[1]20 October 2012Mohammed Jumaa Abdul Karim LattoufAleppoCitizen journalist[1]10 October 2012Mohammad Al-AshramDeir ez-ZorSyrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[46]3 October 2012Mona BakkourAleppo (Saadallah Al-Jabri Square)_Thawra_[1]2 October 2012Ahmed Ali SaadaDamascusCitizen journalist and worked for the Syrian National Council[1]27 September 2012Mohamad Fayad AskarDeir ez-Zor (Al Kousour)Citizen journalist[1]26 September 2012Abdul Aziz Ragheb Al-SheikhDeir ez-Zor (Al Jabla)Citizen journalist for Shaam News Network[1]19 September 2012Abdul Kareem Al OkdahHamaCitizen journalist for Shaam News Network[1]9 September 2012Tamer Al-AwamAleppoFreelance filmmaker[47]6 September 2012Anas Al-AbdullahDamascusCitizen journalist[1]6 September 2012Tahseen Al-ToumDamascusCitizen journalist[1]6 September 2012Nawaf Al-HindiDamascusCitizen journalist[1]4 September 2012Mohamed Badeer Al-QasimHomsCitizen journalist who started a media center in Deir ez-Zor[1]22 August 2012Maya NasserDamascusPress TV (Iran)[48]22 August 2012Omar Hamed al Zanil (also transliterated Omar Al Hamed Al-Zamel)Al-Hirak, Izra' District, Daraa GovernorateCitizen journalist[1][49]22 August 2012Musab al-OdallahNaher Aisha, Damascus_Tishreen_[49][50][51][52][53]20 August 2012Mika YamamotoAleppoJapanese reporter for Japan Press[54][55]11 August 2012Ali AbbasJdaidet Artouz (town), southwest of DamascusJournalist for SANA who was killed at his home[56][57][58]11 August 2012Bara'a Yusuf al-BushiAl-TallCitizen journalist[56][57]10 August 2012Hatem Abu YehyaAl-TallSyrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[56][59][60]3 August 2012Mohammed al-SaeedJdaidet Artouz, southwest of DamascusSANA TV presenter who was kidnapped and executed[56][61]3 August 2012Ahmad SalamDamascusCitizen journalist[1]3 August 2012Zuhair Muhammed Al-ShaherDeir ez-ZorCitizen journalist[1]22 July 2012Mahmoud SudqiIdlib GovernorateCitizen journalist[62]19 July 2012Mohamed al-HusniAl-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist and director of the Media Centre in Al Qusour[1][63]18 July 2012Ali Juburi al-KaabiDamascusIraqi journalist working for Al Roaa (Iraq)[64][65]18 July 2012Falah Taha (Iraqi)DamascusIraqi journalist working for Al Roaa (Iraq)[64][65]12 July 2012Ihsan al Buni (also transliterated Ihssan Al-Binni)Damascus (Daraya)Al-Thawra[1][66][67]4 July 2012Suhaib DibDamascusCitizen journalist[68][69]4 July 2012Alaa Umar JumaaKansabaCitizen journalist[70]2 July 2012Mohamed Hamdo HallaqAzaz (near Aleppo)Citizen journalist[68][69]28 June 2012Mohammed Ali Al HaymadDamascus (Daraya)Citizen journalist[1]28 June 2012Samer Khalil Al-Sataleh (Al-Salta), aka Abou YasserDamascus (Douma)Citizen journalist[1][68][69]27 June 2012Mohammad ShammaDamascus (Drousha)Syrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[71][72]27 June 2012Zaid KahelDamascus (Drousha)Syrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[73]27 June 2012Sami Abu AminDamascus (Drousha)Syrian News Channel (Al-Ikhbariyah TV)[71][74]26 June 2012Wael Omar BaradJarjarazCitizen journalist[1]25 June 2012Ghias Khaled Al-HmouriaDamscus (Douma)Citizen journalist[68][69]21 June 2012Hamza Mahmoud OthmanHomsCitizen journalist[1][75]21 June 2012Omar Al-GhantawiHomsCitizen journalist[68][69]16 June 2012Ahmed HamadaHoms (Baba Amr)Citizen journalist[76]15 June 2012Bassim Barakat DarwishAl-Rastan, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist & founder of the Rastan Media Center[77]13 June 2012Ayham Youssef Al HaririHouranCitizen journalist[1]10 June 2012Khaled Al-Bakir (Al-Bakr)Al-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist & founder of Alaasi Revolution News Network[76][78][79]31 May 2012Abdulhameed Idriss MatarAl-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist[1]28 May 2012Bassel ShehadehHomsCitizen journalist[80][81][82]28 May 2012Ahmed Al AssamHomsCitizen journalist[82][83]27 May 2012Ammar Mohamed Zado (also transliterated Amar Mohamed Souheil Zada)Damascus (Al-Midan)director of Shaam News Network[1][82][84][85]27 May 2012Ahmed Adnan Al-AshlaqDamascus (Al-Midan)Shaam News Network[82][84][86]27 May 2012Lawrence Fahmy Al-NaimiDamascus (Al-Midan)Shaam News Network[82][84][87]17 May 2012Hasan AzhariLattakiaCitizen journalist who was arrested, tortured, and killed in Damascus at The Military Security prison (Branch 215)[1]4 May 2012Abdul Ghani KaakehAleppo (Salah Al-Din)Citizen journalist[88][89][90]17 April 2012Khaled Mahmoud KabbishoIdlibCitizen journalist[82][91][92]17 April 2012Alaa al-Din Hassan al-DouriHama GovernorateCitizen journalist[82][91][92]14 April 2012Sameer Shalab al-ShamHomsCitizen journalist[82][92][93]14 April 2012Ahmed Abdollah FakhriyehDumeir (northeast of Damascus), Rif Dimashq GovernorateCitizen journalist[82][92]6 April 2012Anas Al-HoulaniHomsCitizen journalist[1]29 March 2012Ahmed Mohamed DjibrilIdlibCitizen journalist who was 17 years old at the time he was shot and killed[1][94]26 March 2012Walid BlediDarkush (near the Turkish border)Algerian-British freelance journalist[95][96][97][98][99]26 March 2012Naseem IntririDarkush (near the Turkish border)Algerian-French freelance journalist[95][96][97][98][99]26 March 2012Jawan Mohammed QatnaAl-Hasakeh (Ad Darbasiyah)Kidnapped (Kurdish) citizen journalist for Free Derbassiyeh Coordination Committee whose body was later discovered[95][99]9 March 2012Amr KaakaDoma (near Damascus)Citizen journalist[1]24 February 2012Abdullah Khaled AwadAl-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist[1]24 February 2012Anas al-TarshaHoms (Qarabees)Citizen journalist[82][100]22 February 2012Remi OchlikHomsFrench freelance photographer for IP3 Press photo agency[101][102][103]22 February 2012Marie ColvinHomsAmerican journalist working for The Sunday Times (UK)[101][104][105][106]21 February 2012Rami al-SayedHoms (Baba Amr)Citizen journalist[82][107][108][109]7 February 2012Mazhar Tayyara (also transliterated Madhar Amr Tayara)HomsFreelance journalist for Agence France-Presse (France), The Guardian (UK), Die Welt (Germany)[110][111][112][113][114]5 February 2012Saleh Samih MurjanKarm Zeitun (near Homs)Citizen journalist[1]27 January 2012Usama Burhan IdrissHoms (Inshaatt)Citizen journalist[1]11 January 2012Gilles JacquierHomsFrench citizen reporting for France 2[115][116][117][118]2 January 2012Shoukri Ahmed Ratib Abu Bourghoul (also transliterated Shukri Ratib Abu Burghol)Damascus (Daraya)al-Thawra (daily) and Radio Damas[119][120][121][122]28 December 2011Muawiya Ibrahim AyoubAl-Rastan, Homs GovernorateCitizen journalist[1]27 December 2011Muatassim Al-SalehHamaCitizen journalist[1]27 December 2011Basil al-SayedHoms (Baba Amr)Died in an improvised hospital from a gunshot wound suffered five days earlier (Known in Homs as "the revolution's journalist")[123][124]21 December 2011Rami Ismail Iqbala Syrian prisonCitizen journalist[1][75]15 December 2011Bilal JibssIdlib (Kafr Tkharam)Citizen journalist[1]15 December 2011Hamza Khalid AmerShamseen (near Homs)Citizen journalist[1]6 December 2011Firas BarshanHomsCitizen journalist[1]26 November 2011Nizar Adnan HumsaHoms (Al Bayada)Citizen journalist who died while in custody of the Syrian intelligence agency[1]20 November 2011Ferzat JarbanAl-Qusayr, Homs GovernorateFreelance TV camera operator[125][126][127]5 May 2011Ahmed Souleymane DaheekTalbiseh, HomsCitizen journalist, shot[1][128]



NATO, indeed. The military alliance of regimes which propped up, armed, backed in every conceivable way those insurgents who ended up martyring Maya Nasser in a targeted sniper shooting (among countless other crimes). Also, NATO member Turkey whose intelligence services are suspected of having martyred Serena Shim.



Hack-Hook said:


> I don't have one because its a headache because of parasites



Individual exception to a widespread and common phenomenon then.



Hack-Hook said:


> irrelevant , and the VPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ویدئو | آقازاده‌های فیلترشکن‌فروش | بابا فیلتر می‌کند، پسر VPN می‌فروشد
> 
> 
> در این ویدئو کارشناس برنامه تلویزیونی به ماجرای پسر معاون زنان رئیس‌جمهور که اشتغال در فروش وی پی ان دارد اشاره می‌کند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qarneno.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats corruption



Bottom line, there's no efficient filtering in Iran. Anyone who wishes to do so, can access blocked sites with ease. So in practice, internet usage is not hampered by any significant restrictions in Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> no if they print those views they will be closed by journalism court.



Suffice to open a few newspapers, or a few Iran-based news websites and discover the unmistakable variety of views featured.



Hack-Hook said:


> also those news paper are published in numbers of at most 10000 , while if they were allowed TV channels or satellite channels millions could hear them



Virtually all of them operate websites on the internet, which makes their content available to tens of millions even.



Hack-Hook said:


> are you sure according to MehrNews they are attended by 12% of students i don't call that don't having an impact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مدارس غیر دولتی ۱۲ درصد سهم تحصیل دانش آموزان را برعهده دارند
> 
> 
> قزوین- رئیس سازمان مدارس و مراکز غیردولتی وزارت آموزش و پرورش گفت: با تحصیل یک میلیون و۶۷۰ هزار دانش آموز در مدارس غیردولتی سهم تحصیل ۱۲ درصدی در این مدارس محقق شده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mehrnews.com



That's less than a country like France, where the percentage stands at over 17%.

Of those 12%, a portion will consist of schools not interested in alternative curriculae even if they had the option. Which would leave what, 8%, maybe 10%. I don't exactly call that massive.



Hack-Hook said:


> and if they are insignificant why not allowing them having additional curriculum ?



Iran is being subjected to a soft war (political, cultural, psychological) so intense and largescale, that it has no equivalent in history. This confers legitimacy to a wide range of counter-measures Iranian authorities may introduce to defend the nation from this sort of aggression.



Hack-Hook said:


> well let just say you don't live in Iran and make some allowance on how wrong your ideas are



It's not necessary to live in Iran in order to gain insight into the kinds of books published there.





__





نقد نظریه دولت جدید


کتاب نقد نظریه دولت جدیداثر ویرایش‌لیو استراوس، جوزف کراپسی، احمد تدین بوده و چاپ 1 آن در سال 1373 توسط انتشارات کویر منتشر شده است.




www.gisoom.com









__





نقد گفتمانی دولت های پس از انقلاب اسلامی - خرید کتاب


نقد گفتمانی دولت های پس از انقلاب اسلامی




ketabkhon.com









__





"سال‌های بنفش" منتشر شد؛کتاب بررسی کارنامه اقتصادی دولت حسن روحانی- اخبار اقتصاد ایران - اخبار اقتصادی تسنیم | Tasnim


"سال‌های بنفش"، کتاب نقد و بررسی 2920 روز عملکرد دولت‌های یازدهم و دوازدهم در حوزه اقتصاد، توسط انتشارات نورعلم، روانه پیشخوان کتابفروشی‌ها شد.




www.tasnimnews.com







Hack-Hook said:


> that is intranet not internet and thats the definition of brainwashing and sugarcoating it in word like national internet don\t change it.



As I had explained before, a system similar to China's Great Firewall will feature useful international websites while at the same time filtering out subversive material more efficiently. It's not strictly an intranet.

And preventing existential enemies from brainwashing one's population and from adopting collectively suicidal postures, is called neutralizing a pressing threat to national security and social stability.



Hack-Hook said:


> national internet at first was proposed to have data-center and bandwidth inside the country to move the critical internet service like government and university sites there . it never meant to separate internal net from internet its not designed for that and its infrastructure is way to weak for that purpose, you guys only talk about some nonsense and want to turn something positive into something that make unrest and dissatisfaction .



It is intended to allow for a more efficient counter against dangerous foreign propaganda, psy-ops and social engineering endeavours.



Hack-Hook said:


> cut all access to international media . and even china Great Firewall don't separate the internal net from the internet . what you say is north Korea .



Quote the statement in question.



Hack-Hook said:


> what you say is north Korea . if you like it and preach it so much , why not go and live there



If you have such issues with Iran's political system and prefer western liberalism, why not move there.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you are shia you must come here



Disingenuous fabrications by hostile powers, who at the same time are trying to sell Iraqis the exact same nonsense about Iranian pilgrims on a visit to Karbala and Najaf. Obvious purpose of the operation: create rifts between the brotherly people of Iran and Iraq, take aim at Iran's alliance with Iraqi groups. 

Western media have a very long and documented record of making up bogus stories about Islamic Iran.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> sorry but you think you can find a girl is virgin or not if she want to fake it and that is not important if they will have family , they are Iranian girl that because of poverty had to resort to that.


Girls with fake hymens bleed different too than an actual virgin and that's a dead giveaway. Besides, most of the hookers in Iran do it because they want to live the good life, not desperate fallen-on-hard-times types.


Hack-Hook said:


> First I'm from where you call hovels of Ahvaz and they are not hovels , Ahvaz is a beautiful city and more prosperous than many cities in Iran .
> and have you been to Tehran , there is a movie called Poverty and Prostitution (Faqr and Fahsha) produced by one of the prominent Iranian director who is one of the supporters of Islamic republic , he several year later followed it by writing a book on it and newer development , it deal with how wide spread it is , good watch to see the dirt we try to hide under the carpet


I have been to Tehran but I only ever passed through that shithole so I can't speak about it.

Also, no one denies the existence of prostitution. We only debate the scope of it. It's nowhere close to what you'll find in neighbouring countries and it's much easier to round up the pimps, traffickers and whores in sting operations than say uae for example because the numbers of involved in Iran are smaller.



Hack-Hook said:


> honestly i don't care what they do , but i care when there is an industrialized business doing that in Iran and they tend to sweep it under the rug. and did i mention it before ? no but when here its stated we are holier than Lebanon and there no such thing in Iran i had to correct that misconception . forgetting there is a problem is the first step in letting it go rampart and its what that industry want you to do.


Killing prostitution 100% is impossible for any country. You on the other hand pretend only poor girls participate and that is rubbish. A significant number of the whores are from lower middle class backgrounds and they want to jump up in life and eventually move abroad, which is why they take the shortcut in the first place.

Blame your mentalities for this - so many of you are CRAZY about money and wealth. Not all of you will become Shahenshahs and life abroad isn't a bed of roses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> They were not a majority, and they had been manipulated and provoked into rebelling against the government through by propaganda, covert operations and other types of interventions by west regimes, their regional clients and the zionists.


if they were so little and the government could not deal to them and actually lost the capital to them , then i must cry for ourselves that have such allies



SalarHaqq said:


> I don't remember Iran killing western journalists like NATO regimes and their proxies have done to Press TV correspondents, so no.


as i shown you they were killed by cannibals and the other one in car accident and i gave you a list of reporters who died in Syria only two of them were your reporter. non killed by NATO
but if you insist
Abdul Nasser Haj Hamdan photographer died in Russian air strike
Abdul Hameed al-Yousef photographer died in government shelling
Ibrahim Al-Omar reporter died in Russian bombing
Khaled Al-Issa died due to an explossive device hidden in his house
Zakaria Ibrahim photographer died after injured in barrel bombing of Syrian government


and i even didn't go down 1/5 of the list i post previously


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> if they were so little and the government could not deal to them and actually lost the capital to them , then i must cry for ourselves that have such allies



When NATO and the zionists with PGCC funding throw their entire weight behind armed groups, the latter will be empowered many fold.



Hack-Hook said:


> as i shown you they were killed by cannibals and the other one in car accident and i gave you a list of reporters who died in Syria only two of them were your reporter. non killed by NATO
> but if you insist
> Abdul Nasser Haj Hamdan photographer died in Russian air strike
> Abdul Hameed al-Yousef photographer died in government shelling
> Ibrahim Al-Omar reporter died in Russian bombing
> Khaled Al-Issa died due to an explossive device hidden in his house
> Zakaria Ibrahim photographer died after injured in barrel bombing of Syrian government
> 
> and i even didn't go down 1/5 of the list i post previously



There's a difference between victims of targeted killings on the one hand, such as Maya Nasser who was shot by a sniper, and collateral damage on the other, which can result in the deaths of civilians, for instance during air strikes on legitimate military targets.

Terrorist groups in Syria were NATO and Isra"el"i proxies. They were funded, armed, assisted logistically, fed intelligence, trained and commanded even by NATO officers from so-called "command rooms" in Turkey and Jordan. NATO regimes bear full responsibility for their actions.

As for Serena Shim, the supposed accident she fell victim to was more than suspicious, and there's reason to believe that NATO-member Turkey's intelligence service had her deliberately rammed by a vehicle. Shortly before her death, she publicly declared she'd received threats from Turkish intelligence. She was about to disclose information about weapons deliveries to terrorists in Syria.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Moreover, Iran does not possess the material resources to compete with mainstream corporate media, whose dominance is such that they will drown out any dissenting voice. Since the playing field is not a level one to begin with, it would be fair game if Iran decided to impose additional restrictions on their reporters.


again that nonsense , Iran control all the media in iran, its just aome people want total control and no Opposite voice


SalarHaqq said:


> They have continued to impede the freedom of Iranian media regardless long after the events of 2009.


no that not the case , they even closed a newspaper because why they write Tehran was sexually appealing for some basij member


SalarHaqq said:


> NATO, indeed. The military alliance of regimes which propped up, armed, backed in every conceivable way those insurgents who ended up martyring Maya Nasser in a targeted sniper shooting (among countless other crimes). Also, NATO member Turkey whose intelligence services are suspected of having martyred Serena Shim.


again no proof and as i point there then all the journalist killed in Russia bombing or SAA shelling and barrel bombing must be considered killed by Iran 
you even don't bother looking at the list i post


SalarHaqq said:


> Individual exception to a widespread and common phenomenon then.


you knew the parasites are not individual experience



SalarHaqq said:


> Virtually all of them operate websites on the internet, which makes their content available to tens of millions even.


not available to millions if you can't advertise it and if you get closed if say something they don't like or write your name with a font they don't like


SalarHaqq said:


> Bottom line, there's no efficient filtering in Iran. Anyone who wishes to do so, can access blocked sites with ease. So in practice, internet usage is not hampered by any significant restrictions in Iran.


there is filtering , you say that because you don't live in Iran , speed of those vpn is limited , they are not secure and in fact free vpns are more secure , they have limited data rate and a lot more deficiency such as many sites ban you if you use them.


SalarHaqq said:


> Suffice to open a few newspapers, or a few Iran-based news websites and discover the unmistakable variety of views featured.


far more variable than here 


SalarHaqq said:


> t's not necessary to live in Iran in order to gain insight into the kinds of books published there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نقد نظریه دولت جدید
> 
> 
> کتاب نقد نظریه دولت جدیداثر ویرایش‌لیو استراوس، جوزف کراپسی، احمد تدین بوده و چاپ 1 آن در سال 1373 توسط انتشارات کویر منتشر شده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gisoom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نقد گفتمانی دولت های پس از انقلاب اسلامی - خرید کتاب
> 
> 
> نقد گفتمانی دولت های پس از انقلاب اسلامی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ketabkhon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "سال‌های بنفش" منتشر شد؛کتاب بررسی کارنامه اقتصادی دولت حسن روحانی- اخبار اقتصاد ایران - اخبار اقتصادی تسنیم | Tasnim
> 
> 
> "سال‌های بنفش"، کتاب نقد و بررسی 2920 روز عملکرد دولت‌های یازدهم و دوازدهم در حوزه اقتصاد، توسط انتشارات نورعلم، روانه پیشخوان کتابفروشی‌ها شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com


you call those different view


SalarHaqq said:


> As I had explained before, a system similar to China's Great Firewall will feature useful international websites while at the same time filtering out subversive material more efficiently. It's not strictly an intranet.


i don't knew what you are talking in iran only one governmental company (شرکت ارتباطات زیر ساخت) i s allowed to provide international connection and everybody must take it from them and if they are filtering hundreds of thousand of sites and words and sentences in different language
and no i can list more vpn that work in china than the ones that work in Iran . the only way to achieve your dream internet is N. Korea way



SalarHaqq said:


> And preventing existential enemies from brainwashing one's population and from adopting collectively suicidal postures, is called neutralizing a pressing threat to national security and social stability.


what you say is the exact definition of brainwashing sugar coated in beautiful words


SalarHaqq said:


> If you have such issues with Iran's political system and prefer western liberalism, why not move there.


simple Iran political system is supposed to be multi polar according to constitution also Iran is my country is Belgium your country , the one who one make it uni-polar infact are trying to achieve whats illegal by constitution


SalarHaqq said:


> Disingenuous fabrications by hostile powers, who at the same time are trying to sell Iraqis the exact same nonsense about Iranian pilgrims on a visit to Karbala and Najaf. Obvious purpose of the operation: create rifts between the brotherly people of Iran and Iraq, take aim at Iran's alliance with Iraqi groups.


if you are not there and don't knew anything then please stay silent and don't open the old wounds , i live here and see exactly what happen here 

In short i very politely ask you to stop lying to defend something you dare not defend if you admit to the truth



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Girls with fake hymens bleed different too than an actual virgin and that's a dead giveaway. Besides, most of the hookers in Iran do it because they want to live the good life, not desperate fallen-on-hard-times types.


you and fairy tales they tell you , many girls even don't bleed , many girls hymen wont break in first intercourse it just stretch , for some the hymen is so strong that you had to go to a doctor to cut it for you . the bleeding is not a give away and is not the same shape at all . and who say fake hymen , you even can't understand if there is any hymen at all unless you check it.


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Also, no one denies the existence of prostitution. We only debate the scope of it. It's nowhere close to what you'll find in neighbouring countries and it's much easier to round up the pimps, traffickers and whores in sting operations than say uae for example because the numbers of involved in Iran are smaller.


when it is industrialized , when there are companies will provide the service under various guise , what you want to defend ?



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Killing prostitution 100% is impossible for any country. You on the other hand pretend only poor girls participate and that is rubbish. A significant number of the whores are from lower middle class backgrounds and they want to jump up in life and eventually move abroad, which is why they take the shortcut in the first place.


the rich one sleep with their friends not do it for money . one is a choice or in some cases a psychiatric disease , one is exploitation . i can't explain the different easier


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> When NATO and the zionists with PGCC funding throw their entire weight behind armed groups, the latter will be empowered many fold.


we also put all our weight behind Syrian government and it was us who brought Russia there . so by your logic if anybody is killed by those , we are responsible for that 


SalarHaqq said:


> There's a difference between victims of targeted killings on the one hand, such as Maya Nasser who was shot by a sniper, and collateral damage on the other, which can result in the deaths of civilians, for instance during air strikes on legitimate military targets.


i don't knew when an explosive device explode in your home and kill you it pretty much seems to be a case of targeted killing



SalarHaqq said:


> As for Serena Shim, the supposed accident she fell victim to was more than suspicious, and there's reason to believe that NATO-member Turkey's intelligence service had her deliberately rammed by a vehicle. Shortly before her death, she publicly declared she'd received threats from Turkish intelligence. She was about to disclose information about weapons deliveries to terrorists in Syria.


this is the exact conspiracy theory that you ask people not to delve in and you yourself have no problem doing so , look at the list i post


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> you and fairy tales they tell you , many girls even don't bleed , many girls hymen wont break in first intercourse it just stretch , for some the hymen is so strong that you had to go to a doctor to cut it for you . the bleeding is not a give away and is not the same shape at all . and who say fake hymen , you even can't understand if there is any hymen at all unless you check it.


If you have a dick like a mouse and f-u-c-k like a ninny, then of course they'll never break. It takes a swift, hard, deep thrust on the first go to break it and I can tell from experience. At the very least, even if you fail to shatter it, it will partially rupture and confirm the existence. The amount of resistance you face will also be a good indicator whether the female in question got up to some shenanigans prior to this.

Have you actually slept with a female who was plowed through multiple times? Or one who did it infrequently? Or even a virgin? I did all three and all their genitalia are different and feel different.



Hack-Hook said:


> when it is industrialized , when there are companies will provide the service under various guise , what you want to defend ?


Dickhead, underground companies existing in this sphere doesn't mean it's suddenly a multi-million dollar business.

Dozens of such companies would exist and it would be a few hundred girls in all and that's including hazaras who are dirt poor and usually want to raise money for a smuggler to get them into Europe.



Hack-Hook said:


> the rich one sleep with their friends not do it for money . one is a choice or in some cases a psychiatric disease , one is exploitation . i can't explain the different easier


I said ambitious lower middle class cunts who think whoring is some formula to success. Those are the ones who end up in uae or turkey and remain their till they're 40 or 50 then move on to some place in Europe.

That's not a phenomenon unique to Iran either - pakistanis, moroccans, iraqis, syrians etc. all are in on it.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> again that nonsense , Iran control all the media in iran, its just aome people want total control and no Opposite voice



No, it's the streamlined, corporate global mainstream media and the imperialist regimes they are linked to, which are seeking monopolize narratives and impose them on humanity as a whole. The Iranian media landscape - or rather, the one half which is closer to the tenets of the Islamic Revolution, stands out as a rare alternative voice.



Hack-Hook said:


> no that not the case ,



Yes it is the case, latest example Canada's restrictive measures against Press TV - these have nothing to do with the events of 2009.



Hack-Hook said:


> they even closed a newspaper because why they write Tehran was sexually appealing for some basij member



Spreading false information and fake news under the cover journalism is not authorized. 



Hack-Hook said:


> again no proof and as i point there then all the journalist killed in Russia bombing or SAA shelling and barrel bombing must be considered killed by Iran
> you even don't bother looking at the list i post



Learn the difference between targeted killings and collateral damage. 



Hack-Hook said:


> you knew the parasites are not individual experience



People do not consider them to be sufficiently hindering their consumption of satellite broadcasts, hence why they don't get rid of their dish antannas. 



Hack-Hook said:


> not available to millions if you can't advertise it



They are benefiting from the strongest form of advertizing there is: systematic preferential treatment by common, western-controlled search engines, which will always list reformist and other liberal websites first in their search results. 

Also multiple pro-liberal websites are conducting advertizing on the internet.



Hack-Hook said:


> and if you get closed if say something they don't like



Iranian news sites are permanently featuring a plurality of views and leanings.



Hack-Hook said:


> or write your name with a font they don't like



Substantiate this claim with evidence.



Hack-Hook said:


> there is filtering , you say that because you don't live in Iran ,



I have used the internet in Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> speed of those vpn is limited , they are not secure and in fact free vpns are more secure , they have limited data rate and a lot more deficiency such as many sites ban you if you use them.



They systematically enable access to subversive material irregardless of their shortcomings. 



Hack-Hook said:


> far more variable than here



Iran's media landscape is among the most pluralistic on the planet, because a good half of it is politically close to and promotes a certain current (reformist / moderate) which aims to topple the constitutional order and operate so-called "regime change" from within à la Gorbachev. 

This is pretty unique worldwide. Another example would be Venezuela, where some USA-backed media were even openly calling for the assassination of the democratically elected head of state.



Hack-Hook said:


> you call those different view



I call those critical of government policies, because that's what those books are.



Hack-Hook said:


> i don't knew what you are talking in iran only one governmental company (شرکت ارتباطات زیر ساخت) i s allowed to provide international connection and everybody must take it from them and if they are filtering hundreds of thousand of sites and words and sentences in different language
> and no i can list more vpn that work in china than the ones that work in Iran . the only way to achieve your dream internet is N. Korea way



No, it's not. I had explained this in greater detail before. By default, the Iranian system is allowing connectivity to every website through its portal to the global web, and filtering out illegal ones afterwards. However, a type of network in which every foreign site is blocked by default, and where desired ones are then filtered in ex post, would be much more efficient in this regard.



Hack-Hook said:


> what you say is the exact definition of brainwashing sugar coated in beautiful words



Brainwashing is what media in so-called liberal "democracies" are doing. 

My proposition is the exact opposite: it's about preventing such systematic brainwashing at the hands of the most powerful streamlined corporate media.



Hack-Hook said:


> simple Iran political system is supposed to be multi polar according to constitution also Iran is my country is Belgium your country , the one who one make it uni-polar infact are trying to achieve whats illegal by constitution



This more adequately describes the Belgian system, the Iranian one is incomparably more pluralistic.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you are not there and don't knew anything then please stay silent and don't open the old wounds , i live here and see exactly what happen here
> 
> 
> In short i very politely ask you to stop lying to defend something you dare not defend if you admit to the truth



Anecdotal subjective experience does not comprehensively inform about the nature and scope of social occurrences. To this effect, proper scientific studies are needed and western media are not there to offer such, what they do is to disinform and manipulate their audiences about Iranian affairs.

Also at the level of individual observation too, I'm actually in a position to gauge things quite well since I have lived in both Iran and the west for years and am a keen observer of society. I do not need to lie, because the reality when it comes to Iran is very far from being as grim as the disinformation apparatus of hostile powers is trying to make it appear.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

SalarHaqq said:


> They were not a majority, and they had been manipulated and provoked into rebelling against the government through by propaganda, covert operations and other types of interventions by west regimes, their regional clients and the zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember Iran killing western journalists like NATO regimes and their proxies have done to Press TV correspondents, so no.
> 
> Moreover, Iran does not possess the material resources to compete with mainstream corporate media, whose dominance is such that they will drown out any dissenting voice. Since the playing field is not a level one to begin with, it would be fair game if Iran decided to impose additional restrictions on their reporters.
> 
> And when western regimes fear that some dissident journalist might actually be able to successfully inform the public about their imperialist mischief, they proceed to freezing their bank accounts and those of their parents too, like happened to that German journalist who refused to parrot NATO propaganda on the conflict in Ukraine.
> 
> 
> 
> They have continued to impede the freedom of Iranian media regardless long after the events of 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> NATO, indeed. The military alliance of regimes which propped up, armed, backed in every conceivable way those insurgents who ended up martyring Maya Nasser in a targeted sniper shooting (among countless other crimes). Also, NATO member Turkey whose intelligence services are suspected of having martyred Serena Shim.
> 
> 
> 
> Individual exception to a widespread and common phenomenon then.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, there's no efficient filtering in Iran. Anyone who wishes to do so, can access blocked sites with ease. So in practice, internet usage is not hampered by any significant restrictions in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Suffice to open a few newspapers, or a few Iran-based news websites and discover the unmistakable variety of views featured.
> 
> 
> 
> Virtually all of them operate websites on the internet, which makes their content available to tens of millions even.
> 
> 
> 
> That's less than a country like France, where the percentage stands at over 17%.
> 
> Of those 12%, a portion will consist of schools not interested in alternative curriculae even if they had the option. Which would leave what, 8%, maybe 10%. I don't exactly call that massive.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran is being subjected to a soft war (political, cultural, psychological) so intense and largescale, that it has no equivalent in history. This confers legitimacy to a wide range of counter-measures Iranian authorities may introduce to defend the nation from this sort of aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not necessary to live in Iran in order to gain insight into the kinds of books published there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نقد نظریه دولت جدید
> 
> 
> کتاب نقد نظریه دولت جدیداثر ویرایش‌لیو استراوس، جوزف کراپسی، احمد تدین بوده و چاپ 1 آن در سال 1373 توسط انتشارات کویر منتشر شده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gisoom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نقد گفتمانی دولت های پس از انقلاب اسلامی - خرید کتاب
> 
> 
> نقد گفتمانی دولت های پس از انقلاب اسلامی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ketabkhon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "سال‌های بنفش" منتشر شد؛کتاب بررسی کارنامه اقتصادی دولت حسن روحانی- اخبار اقتصاد ایران - اخبار اقتصادی تسنیم | Tasnim
> 
> 
> "سال‌های بنفش"، کتاب نقد و بررسی 2920 روز عملکرد دولت‌های یازدهم و دوازدهم در حوزه اقتصاد، توسط انتشارات نورعلم، روانه پیشخوان کتابفروشی‌ها شد.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I had explained before, a system similar to China's Great Firewall will feature useful international websites while at the same time filtering out subversive material more efficiently. It's not strictly an intranet.
> 
> And preventing existential enemies from brainwashing one's population and from adopting collectively suicidal postures, is called neutralizing a pressing threat to national security and social stability.
> 
> 
> 
> It is intended to allow for a more efficient counter against dangerous foreign propaganda, psy-ops and social engineering endeavours.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the statement in question.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have such issues with Iran's political system and prefer western liberalism, why not move there.
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous fabrications by hostile powers, who at the same time are trying to sell Iraqis the exact same nonsense about Iranian pilgrims on a visit to Karbala and Najaf. Obvious purpose of the operation: create rifts between the brotherly people of Iran and Iraq, take aim at Iran's alliance with Iraqi groups.
> 
> Western media have a very long and documented record of making up bogus stories about Islamic Iran.


Man, it's not impossible Iranian visitors to iraq also partake of local prostitution but again, the scope and extent of it is overblown.

And you're right - it's one of the talking points in anti-Iranian arabic language iraqi media as well about how Iranian pilgrims exploit iraqi women (which is usually blowing up a legitimate undercurrent to supernova levels).


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> If you have a dick like a mouse and f-u-c-k like a ninny, then of course they'll never break. It takes a swift, hard, deep thrust on the first go to break it and I can tell from experience. At the very least, even if you fail to shatter it, it will partially rupture and confirm the existence. The amount of resistance you face will also be a good indicator whether the female in question got up to some shenanigans prior to this.
> 
> Have you actually slept with a female who was plowed through multiple times? Or one who did it infrequently? Or even a virgin? I did all three and all their genitalia are different and feel different.





BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Dickhead, underground companies existing in this sphere doesn't mean it's suddenly a multi-million dollar business.
> 
> Dozens of such companies would exist and it would be a few hundred girls in all and that's including hazaras who are dirt poor and usually want to raise money for a smuggler to get them into Europe.


defending the undefendable . a reporter could find them and police could not , very strong police indeed


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I said ambitious lower middle class cunts who think whoring is some formula to success. Those are the ones who end up in uae or turkey and remain their till they're 40 or 50 then move on to some place in Europe.
> 
> That's not a phenomenon unique to Iran either - pakistanis, moroccans, iraqis, syrians etc. all are in on it.


and i said no matter , they are lower middle class , higher class , lower-class . you simply are wrong all you show is Indian culture effect on your train of taught and how you value women . and exploitation is exploitation . and if you agree that is not exclusive to a group of people then don't act as if its part of Lebanon culture and you are above such things

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> we also put all our weight behind Syrian government and it was us who brought Russia there . so by your logic if anybody is killed by those , we are responsible for that





Hack-Hook said:


> i don't knew when an explosive device explode in your home and kill you it pretty much seems to be a case of targeted killing



The discussion was about foreign media, not local ones: 







Secondly, even if we include local media, your contention was that western regimes are treating journalists affiliated with Iranian news outlets better than Iran is treating theirs. This suggestion has been laid to rest with the examples I cited.



Hack-Hook said:


> this is the exact conspiracy theory that you ask people not to delve in and you yourself have no problem doing so , look at the list i post



I don't see any comparable case, with as much circumstantial evidence in that list.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Man, it's not impossible Iranian visitors to iraq also partake of local prostitution but again, the scope and extent of it is overblown.



There are isolated individual wrongdoers among pilgrims everywhere, but the problem is indeed that manipulative stories published by western media try to fallaciously pass it off as a large scale, deep rooted, institutionalized practice.



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> And you're right - it's one of the talking points in anti-Iranian arabic language iraqi media as well about how Iranian pilgrims exploit iraqi women (which is usually blowing up a legitimate undercurrent to supernova levels).



Imperialist regimes of the west systematically operate like that: trying to demonize Iran with public opinion in countries allied with Iran and vice versa. 

They even replicate this modus operandi at the political level: telling the Syrian government, for instance, how much it is supposedly losing because of its close relationship with Iran and how it would supposedly gain from ditching Iran for the west, and telling Iranian diplomats and negotiators the exact same things. 

While in reality holding a concealed dagger to stab both partners dead if they fall for western enticement and renounce their mutual alliance, thereby weakening their defensive power.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> No, it's the streamlined, corporate global mainstream media and the imperialist regimes they are linked to, which are seeking monopolize narratives and impose them on humanity as a whole. The Iranian media landscape - or rather, the one half which is closer to the tenets of the Islamic Revolution, stands out as a rare alternative voice.


as i said nonsense if you turn on tv you see irib not cnn and bbc , if you turn on radio its iran radio not DW or VOA


SalarHaqq said:


> Yes it is the case, latest example Canada's restrictive measures against Press TV - these have nothing to do with the events of 2009.


Iran restricted foreign media far before so it has no high ground to complain


SalarHaqq said:


> Spreading false information and fake news under the cover journalism is not authorized.


false information are the ones who deny it
Tehran-e-Emrooz get permission with the right sided logo after several month it closed because it sexually incited some basij member and there was danger of they going too hell instead of heaven so the newspaper was closed for 7 month until they changed it to the left sided one 





now whois lying and spread misinformation


SalarHaqq said:


> Learn the difference between targeted killings and collateral damage.


an explosive device in your home is considered collateral damage , do you knew what is explosive device . for example its rigging your shaver to explode as soon as you turn it on 

when i say your definition of words is different from the rest of the world you say no


SalarHaqq said:


> People do not consider them to be sufficiently hindering their consumption of satellite broadcasts, hence why they don't get rid of their dish antannas.


have you talked with them


SalarHaqq said:


> They are benefiting from the strongest form of advertizing there is: systematic preferential treatment by common, western-controlled search engines, which will always list reformist and other liberal websites first in their search results.
> 
> Also multiple pro-liberal websites are conducting advertizing on the internet.


when i search anything in Persian it is mashreq and tabnak and fars news that come on top , don't knew maybe there is some problem with me


SalarHaqq said:


> Iranian news sites are permanently featuring a plurality of views and leanings.


and get filtered if they say something that is not liked by some third rate manager in the office of a governmental bureau in a province



SalarHaqq said:


> Substantiate this claim with evidence.


*روزنامه تهران امروز*​cant say it more pronounced


SalarHaqq said:


> I have used the internet in Iran.


when at the time of khatami ?

I'm using it every day 


SalarHaqq said:


> They systematically enable access to subversive material irregardless of their shortcomings.


they are sign of corruption and are not secure


SalarHaqq said:


> Iran's media landscape is among the most pluralistic on the planet, because a good half of it is politically close to and promotes a certain current (reformist / moderate) which aims to topple the constitutional order and operate so-called "regime change" from within à la Gorbachev.


if you say so
but those half you say probably amount to 60000-70000 issue


SalarHaqq said:


> I call those critical of government policies, because that's what those books are.


and the list that are not allowed ? for example today i want to write a book to criticize hijab , what you think will happen ?


SalarHaqq said:


> No, it's not. I had explained this in greater detail before. By default, the Iranian system is allowing connectivity to every website through its portal to the global web, and filtering out illegal ones afterwards. However, a type of network in which every foreign site is blocked by default, and where desired ones are then filtered in ex post, would be much more efficient in this regard.


those illegal ones conssist of hundreds of thousands . what you deny there\


SalarHaqq said:


> Brainwashing is what media in so-called liberal "democracies" are doing.


exception is medias are allowed to do their brainwashing against government al approved content not just enforce those 


SalarHaqq said:


> necdotal subjective experience does not comprehensively inform about the nature and scope of social occurrences. To this effect, proper scientific studies are needed and western media are not there to offer such, what they do is to disinform and manipulate their audiences about Iranian affairs.
> 
> Also at the level of individual observation too, I'm actually in a position to gauge things quite well since I have lived in both Iran and the west for years and am a keen observer of society. I do not need to lie, because the reality when it comes to Iran is very far from being as grim as the disinformation apparatus of hostile powers is trying to make it appear.


say that to Masood Deh-Namaki or he was thrown out of the circles of khodi recently


----------



## mohsen

US propaganda agent: here are the martyrs in uprising (riots)
Man mentions a girl and notifies her of her martyrdom by US agent!
Girl: I deny my martyrdom!
Agent: you are questioning our credibility?
Girl: my picture says so, I'm not joking, I'm not dead
Agent: If you cared about the martyrs, you should have remained silent!


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The discussion was about foreign media, not local ones:


read the list i sent and what is the difference . Daesh killed many western media did they do that by blessing of NATO
so don't made funny excuses , killing foreign media bad , killing domestic one Good


SalarHaqq said:


> Secondly, even if we include local media, your contention was that western regimes are treating journalists affiliated with Iranian news outlets better than Iran is treating theirs. This suggestion has been laid to rest with the examples I cited.


as i said iran has reporter in newyork , paris , rome , ....
do bbc , cnn, voa have such . who restrict foreign media first us or them?


SalarHaqq said:


> I don't see any comparable case, with as much circumstantial evidence in that list.


i knew you always preach what you don't follow yourself by claiming they are not comparable

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> If you have a dick like a mouse and f-u-c-k like a ninny, then of course they'll never break. It takes a swift, hard, deep thrust on the first go to break it and I can tell from experience. At the very least, even if you fail to shatter it, it will partially rupture and confirm the existence. The amount of resistance you face will also be a good indicator whether the female in question got up to some shenanigans prior to this.
> 
> Have you actually slept with a female who was plowed through multiple times? Or one who did it infrequently? Or even a virgin? I did all three and all their genitalia are different and feel different.
> 
> 
> Dickhead, underground companies existing in this sphere doesn't mean it's suddenly a multi-million dollar business.
> 
> Dozens of such companies would exist and it would be a few hundred girls in all and that's including hazaras who are dirt poor and usually want to raise money for a smuggler to get them into Europe.
> 
> 
> I said ambitious lower middle class cunts who think whoring is some formula to success. Those are the ones who end up in uae or turkey and remain their till they're 40 or 50 then move on to some place in Europe.
> 
> That's not a phenomenon unique to Iran either - pakistanis, moroccans, iraqis, syrians etc. all are in on it.


Weird, honestly I should put you on ignore, but this is how I know your not Muslim,not Iranian just some sad guy from India whose just so silly and ridiculous you can’t just help laughing at his posts, I know you told me to F off but honestly your so weird I can’t help it


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> as i said nonsense if you turn on tv you see irib not cnn and bbc , if you turn on radio its iran radio not DW or VOA



To a large percentage of the population, especially those who wish, it will also include a long list of satellite broadcasters.

But this doesn't change the fact that CNN, BBC, DW and VoA follow one and the same orientation, while it's IRIB which is offering a refreshing alternative to the monotonous world of global mainstream media.



Hack-Hook said:


> Iran restricted foreign media far before so it has no high ground to complain



It does, so long as justifications invoked by western regimes are bogus, versus valid ones in Iran's case.



Hack-Hook said:


> because it sexually incited some basij member



Source?



Hack-Hook said:


> and there was danger of they going too hell instead of heaven so the newspaper was closed for 7 month until they changed it to the left sided one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now whois lying and spread misinformation



I thought it's about a story they published on the Basij. I wasn't familiar with the story and your formulation happened not to be too clear ("they even closed a newspaper because why they write Tehran was sexually appealing for some basij member").

This said, there are rules of public decency which newspapers must comply with.

And if you will cite the Tehran Emruz affair as an infringement upon media activity, why don't you mention some of the numerous measures taken against press freedom by so-called "democratic" regimes of the west?

Have you heard of the Watergate affair?

Or of the plight of Julian Assange? Edward Snowden?

How about this? :
https://www.britannica.com/event/Spiegel-affair

Or this young journalist brutalized by French police during the 2019 Yellow Vest protests?






Harsh restrictions imposed by western regimes on journalists reporting on Covid-19:

https://www.international.gc.ca/wor...mme/policy-orientation-covid-19.aspx?lang=eng

The repression against dissident European journalists who won't toe the NATO line on Ukraine:
Journalist Graham Phillips slams UK sanctions as baseless​




__





Loading…






tass.com





German Gov’t Labels Independent Journalist ‘Criminal,’ Freezes Bank Account over Honest Ukraine Reporting​








German Journalist Criminally Charged, Bank Account Seized, for Deviating From the Official Narrative on Ukraine - Vision Times


An independent German journalist reporting on the situation in Donbas, Ukraine objectively has been formally charged with a crime punishable by 3 years in prison




www.visiontimes.com







Hack-Hook said:


> an explosive device in your home is considered collateral damage , do you knew what is explosive device . for example its rigging your shaver to explode as soon as you turn it on



Air-dropped munitions are placed in homes? Quick reminder:








Hack-Hook said:


> when i say your definition of words is different from the rest of the world you say no



Problem's not my comprehension of words, but you shifting your own ones from post to post.

I respond to what I read. If you talk of "Russian bombing" and "SAA shelling", I will respond to that. If you mean something else however, try to say so explicitly from the get go because I cannot read minds.



Hack-Hook said:


> have you talked with them



They are keeping their receivers in place. Which means that they are using them to view satellite broadcasts. Unless of course you're suggesting tens of millions of Iranians are mentally ill to operate equipment that won't work.



Hack-Hook said:


> when i search anything in Persian it is mashreq and tabnak and fars news that come on top , don't knew maybe there is some problem with me



Here it's rather Hamshahri Online, Etemad News, Sharq and the like.



Hack-Hook said:


> and get filtered if they say something that is not liked by some third rate manager in the office of a governmental bureau in a province



Doesn't change the fact that at any given time, one will find a large spectrum of political orientations reflected in available Iranian news sources.



Hack-Hook said:


> when at the time of khatami ?



After Khatami as well.

Fact is that filtering is circumvented by anyone wishing to do so.



Hack-Hook said:


> they are sign of corruption and are not secure



The topic is not whether they are a sign of corruption, but that their mere availability means filtering will be neutralized.

As for security, nothing is really secure on the internet.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you say so
> but those half you say probably amount to 60000-70000 issue



Readership of print media has gone down drastically. On the internet liberal news sites abound.



Hack-Hook said:


> and the list that are not allowed ? for example today i want to write a book to criticize hijab , what you think will happen ?



Not quite representative an example, considering how rioters and their foreign backers have turned the topic into an objective and ongoing national security issue right now.

Even though critics of the dress code have been freely expressing their opinions on liberal websites I visited during the past weeks. As well as on national television. If this is tolerated, books will too.

Nonetheless, I need to remind you once again of what your statement was:






And I showed books legally sold in Iran which criticize Iranian governments.



Hack-Hook said:


> those illegal ones conssist of hundreds of thousands . what you deny there\



These aren't political ones for the most part. And if hundreds of thousands of websites are filtered, it will mean that almost 1,3 billion aren't.



Hack-Hook said:


> exception is medias are allowed to do their brainwashing against government al approved content not just enforce those



Liberal media in Iran are propagating not just against revolutionary administrations in charge, but against the entire system. Good luck finding influential media in the west that will do the same.



Hack-Hook said:


> say that to Masood Deh-Namaki or he was thrown out of the circles of khodi recently



It's a highly criticizable documentary. Nobody's perfect.

But even this doesn't blow things out of proportion like western propaganda media are doing.



Hack-Hook said:


> read the list i sent and what is the difference . Daesh killed many western media did they do that by blessing of NATO



Apples and oranges. Iran's their strategic adversary, so against Iranian media they actually do have a motive.

And I wonder, what are the odds of a Press TV correspondent dying in a car "accident" shortly after she declared having received threats from the intelligence services of NATO-member Turkey, while she was in the process of unveiling evidence for weapons supplies to terrorists in Syria?



Hack-Hook said:


> so don't made funny excuses , killing foreign media bad , killing domestic one Good





Hack-Hook said:


> i knew you always preach what you don't follow yourself by claiming they are not comparable



You constantly switch between different subjects. So make up your mind: are you discussing violence against journalists in general, or comparing Iran's treatment of western media versus the western regimes' treatment of Iranian media? Like it or not these are different topics.

And the starting point was this allegation below:








Hack-Hook said:


> as i said iran has reporter in newyork , paris , rome , ....
> 
> do bbc , cnn, voa have such . who restrict foreign media first us or them?



Why don't you name the numerous western regime mouthpieces which have been authorized to station correspondents in Tehran? It's not as if every Iranian media outlet has a reporter in the cities mentioned, is it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Wanker, I never said the police aren't incompetent. Their handling of these current events alone displays a stunning lack of professionalism and initiative.
> 
> Some people need sense beaten into their heads but you need some sense sodomized into you with a metal pole since your thick skull is impenetrable.


yeah professionalism to you is like napoleon professionalism that used artillery to silence people of Paris. you exactly said that , no matter how you spin it you cant change that.
and you knew کافر همه را به کیش خویش پندارد 


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Don't paint willing participants as victims. Those who do it happily because they want to live like an industrialist without putting in the effort and time are different from a girl who gets kidnapped and coerced into it.


the one who do it maybe need the money , maybe love this live maybe knew no other profession , maybe ......
its not important , all of hem being exploited by the peoples who run these circles . in old time pimps had 1, 2 or 3 girls . now they have hundreds and finds legal ways to do it


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Your kos khool gabar culture is wrong and it's so wrong it raised a fucking imbecile like you who remains a dumbfuck even after becoming a doctor.


Indian way of taught about the value of women you rude and impolite person. i have become a doctor . i managed to get my specialty i have passed Board exam (if you understand what is it) more importantly I'm polite and have clean vocabulary what about you , who are you , what you have done except .........


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Lebanon's been happy to play host to such perversion for decades openly while in Iran, you still stand to get into trouble for it.


yeah sure go read the article

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

Hack-Hook said:


> yeah professionalism to you is like napoleon professionalism that used artillery to silence people of Paris. you exactly said that , no matter how you spin it you cant change that.
> and you knew کافر همه را به کیش خویش پندارد
> 
> the one who do it maybe need the money , maybe love this live maybe knew no other profession , maybe ......
> its not important , all of hem being exploited by the peoples who run these circles . in old time pimps had 1, 2 or 3 girls . now they have hundreds and finds legal ways to do it
> 
> Indian way of taught about the value of women you rude and impolite person. i have become a doctor . i managed to get my specialty i have passed Board exam (if you understand what is it) more importantly I'm polite and have clean vocabulary what about you , who are you , what you have done except .........
> 
> yeah sure go read the article


He’s just a kos khool(idiot) he just wants to flame reactions on either side he doesn’t care which side it is, he’s comments are just silly unless he’s seriously deranged he’s just picking fights to pick fights, yes a Indian who pretends to be an Iranian who pretends to be Muslim


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> To a large percentage of the population, especially those who wish, it will also include a long list of satellite broadcasters.


come here and see what channel you can get


SalarHaqq said:


> But this doesn't change the fact that CNN, BBC, DW and VoA follow one and the same orientation, while it's IRIB which is offering a refreshing alternative to the monotonous world of global mainstream media.


except you only have access to what you call refreshing and people wish for that monotone channels as you claim


SalarHaqq said:


> It does, so long as justifications invoked by western regimes are bogus, versus valid ones in Iran's case.


now we spin it as we were just , they are not just , if you want to knew they didn't restrict iran TV even after they were restricted , restriction put there after iran used radio wave to disrupt the satellite broadcast in middle east , yes if you don't knew parasite once become so severe that it even disrupt the rest of the countries around iran


SalarHaqq said:


> Source?


go and see who made complain against them , go read the news media of the time , do i need to feed you guys everything.


SalarHaqq said:


> This said, there are rules of public decency which newspapers must comply with.


they were given the ok to publish with that logo , till some basij guy made complaint about logo , nobody taught about it that way before the complain were made , i even was not aware of it , the newspaper was literally a low published obscure one , when it was closed i become interested looked it up to see what is about . if anything closing it had the reverse effect , people when look at it recall the old logo and laugh at what some people think , by the way if its up to imagination you can see the same picture in new logo but there is one different , the first one it was a sitting position, the new one it has bend in front , guess those basij member still go to hell this time it even become worse


SalarHaqq said:


> Or of the plight of Julian Assange?


a rapist.


SalarHaqq said:


> Edward Snowden?


a contractor who breached the trust and leaked classified information , wonder what they do to me here if they contract me to do some work and i leak several thousand page of classified information.



SalarHaqq said:


> why don't you mention some of the numerous measures taken against press freedom by so-called "democratic" regimes of the west?
> 
> Have you heard of the Watergate affair?


why i do care about them . why you guys think everything must be compared to west , by the way did in watergate they closed Washington post or New York times ?


SalarHaqq said:


> Harsh restrictions imposed by western regimes on journalists reporting on Covid-19:
> 
> https://www.international.gc.ca/wor...mme/policy-orientation-covid-19.aspx?lang=eng
> 
> The repression against dissident European journalists who won't toe the NATO line on Ukraine:
> Journalist Graham Phillips slams UK sanctions as baseless​
> https://tass.com/world/1485267
> German Gov’t Labels Independent Journalist ‘Criminal,’ Freezes Bank Account over Honest Ukraine Reporting​


again why i must care about westerners , taught Islamic culture is far more enlightened .


SalarHaqq said:


> Air-dropped munitions are placed in homes? Quick reminder:


no it was not air dropped , how i must say it was a booby traped object to silence one of the vocal government critics, how i spell it so you understad it was an assassination and more importantly i only want to a quarter of the list there are more intresting case if you continue on the list


SalarHaqq said:


> Problem's not my comprehension of words, but you shifting your own ones from post to post.
> 
> I respond to what I read. If you talk of "Russian bombing" and "SAA shelling", I will respond to that. If you mean something else however, try to say so explicitly from the get go because I cannot read minds.


the 5 or 6 i selected , included one government barrel bombing in residential area , two case of russian bombing and one case of government shelling , and one case of put a bomb in the house of the reporter . can it be simpler , where i shifted my words . from the first post i mentioned those didn't add one didn't reduce one


SalarHaqq said:


> They are keeping their receivers in place. Which means that they are using them to view satellite broadcasts. Unless of course you're suggesting tens of millions of Iranians are mentally ill to operate equipment that won't work.


as i said come here and see which channels you get


SalarHaqq said:


> Hamshahri Online


who own municipally 


SalarHaqq said:


> Sharq


i admit sometimes come up


SalarHaqq said:


> Etemad News


never get it in top of the page at the end of it or second page


SalarHaqq said:


> Doesn't change the fact that at any given time, one will find a large spectrum of political orientations reflected in available Iranian news sources.


so you admit if they say something that is not liked by some people its the end for them


SalarHaqq said:


> After Khatami as well.
> 
> Fact is that filtering is circumvented by anyone wishing to do so.


in dangerous way , at lower speed and many sites don't provide service to you or ban you


SalarHaqq said:


> The topic is not whether they are a sign of corruption, but that their mere availability means filtering will be neutralized.


i said at what cost , every body who sell you that proxy virtually have access to your data


SalarHaqq said:


> Readership of print media has gone down drastically. On the internet liberal news sites abound


abound and filtered


SalarHaqq said:


> Not quite representative an example, considering how rioters and their foreign backers have turned the topic into an objective and ongoing national security issue right now.
> 
> Even though critics of the dress code have been freely expressing their opinions on liberal websites I visited during the past weeks. As well as on national television. If this is tolerated, books will too.
> 
> Nonetheless, I need to remind you once again of what your statement was:


what about industrialized prostitution in Islamic republic under the legal guise and the underground illegal ones ? there is no protest about it .
what will happen if i want to write that book about prostitution in usa if i lived there .

let not talk about that , what happened to the first Gasht-e-Irshad movie ? that was not even criticized the police or Gasht-e-Irshad it was about several thief who bought police clothes from bazar and use that to do some thieving . on side note you can actually buy all the police equipment and clothes from Hasan-Abad area in Tehran except the gun


SalarHaqq said:


> And I showed books legally sold in Iran which criticize Iranian governments.


not on the matters i told you , can i write a book about police misbehavior?
can i write a story that in it police is corrupt and the negative person.

let just not talk about that can i write a book and in it i talk about drinking alcohol ?


SalarHaqq said:


> These aren't political ones for the most part. And if hundreds of thousands of websites are filtered, it will mean that almost 1,3 billion aren't.


and does those 1.3 billion worth watching ?


SalarHaqq said:


> Liberal media in Iran are propagating not just against revolutionary administrations in charge, but against the entire system. Good luck finding influential media in the west that will do the same.


in west if you do that what will happen to you , close your shop by order of a single person before any court hearing ?



SalarHaqq said:


> It's a highly criticizable documentary. Nobody's perfect.
> 
> But even this doesn't blow things out of proportion like western propaganda media are doing.


did he lied in it ? did ha told anything but truth?


SalarHaqq said:


> Apples and oranges. Iran's their strategic adversary, so against Iranian media they actually do have a motive.
> 
> And I wonder, what are the odds of a Press TV correspondent dying in a car "accident" shortly after she declared having received threats from the intelligence services of NATO-member Turkey, while she was in the process of unveiling evidence for weapons supplies to terrorists in Syria?


see how they drive in middle east and then ask that question again
and no thats not apple and orange , that is western orange and iranian orange


SalarHaqq said:


> You constantly switch between different subjects. So make up your mind: are you discussing violence against journalists in general, or comparing Iran's treatment of western media versus the western regimes' treatment of Iranian media? Like it or not these are different topics.


never changed the matter you said NATO killed Iranian journalists I point out it was not nato and then put out some name of journalist killed by SAA and Russia and a complete list of journalist died in syra you said those are not international journalist but syrian and its not counted i retorted that its Ok to kill domestic journalist not ok to kill foreign one . it was you who made that absurd statement , I neer changed my stand


SalarHaqq said:


> Why don't you name the numerous western regime mouthpieces which have been authorized to station correspondents in Tehran? It's not as if every Iranian media outlet has a reporter in the cities mentioned, is it.


well i mentioned some of IRIB reporters let make the list complete
IRIB have represantative in 
London
Paris
Berlin
Moscow
Ankara
Sarajevo
Beirut
Baku
Dushanbe
Damascus, 
New York
Kuala lumpur
Pretoria
Delhi
Kabul
Islam-Abad 
Peking
Brussels
Cairo
Tokyo
those are IRIB also IRNA have 30 office outside iran



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I want pimps and whores both to be crucified. The ones who were kidnapped and forced into it should be kept in covent-type lives while the others who could have resisted and said no even at the risk of remaining poor are not innocent either.


good you must go to convent because you are kidnapped , you must crucified because society failed to provide you with skill or money to live


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Your English skills are atrocious. And my mentality about women is universal in any sensible culture.


be assured its not universal


BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I did, you khar.


again proved your rudeness and lack of any sort of culture


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Hack-Hook said:


> good you must go to convent because you are kidnapped , you must crucified because society failed to provide you with skill or money to live


Yes. We shouldn't tolerate stains like that on society. Alternately, we can turn you and simps who think like you into eunuchs and force you to take care of them till they become old.

And the ones to be crucified are the pimps and the willing whores.



Hack-Hook said:


> be assured its not universal


Yes it is, gabar e kos khool. Just because you're an effeminate cuckold who wants to worship women who'd ruin your life in a heartbeat doesn't mean we all are.



Hack-Hook said:


> again proved your rudeness and lack of any sort of culture


"Muh cuckture"

REDAM TO PENDAR E NIK
REDAM TO GOFTAR E NIK
REDAM TO KERDAR E NIK
KIRAM TUYE ZARTOSHT E JAKESH
MARG BAR ZARTOSHTIYAN

If I got the Persian wrong, I DON'T CARE.


----------



## shadihassan28

Hack-Hook said:


> come here and see what channel you can get
> 
> except you only have access to what you call refreshing and people wish for that monotone channels as you claim
> 
> now we spin it as we were just , they are not just , if you want to knew they didn't restrict iran TV even after they were restricted , restriction put there after iran used radio wave to disrupt the satellite broadcast in middle east , yes if you don't knew parasite once become so severe that it even disrupt the rest of the countries around iran
> 
> go and see who made complain against them , go read the news media of the time , do i need to feed you guys everything.
> 
> they were given the ok to publish with that logo , till some basij guy made complaint about logo , nobody taught about it that way before the complain were made , i even was not aware of it , the newspaper was literally a low published obscure one , when it was closed i become interested looked it up to see what is about . if anything closing it had the reverse effect , people when look at it recall the old logo and laugh at what some people think , by the way if its up to imagination you can see the same picture in new logo but there is one different , the first one it was a sitting position, the new one it has bend in front , guess those basij member still go to hell this time it even become worse
> 
> a rapist.
> 
> a contractor who breached the trust and leaked classified information , wonder what they do to me here if they contract me to do some work and i leak several thousand page of classified information.
> 
> 
> why i do care about them . why you guys think everything must be compared to west , by the way did in watergate they closed Washington post or New York times ?
> 
> again why i must care about westerners , taught Islamic culture is far more enlightened .
> 
> no it was not air dropped , how i must say it was a booby traped object to silence one of the vocal government critics, how i spell it so you understad it was an assassination and more importantly i only want to a quarter of the list there are more intresting case if you continue on the list
> 
> the 5 or 6 i selected , included one government barrel bombing in residential area , two case of russian bombing and one case of government shelling , and one case of put a bomb in the house of the reporter . can it be simpler , where i shifted my words . from the first post i mentioned those didn't add one didn't reduce one
> 
> as i said come here and see which channels you get
> 
> who own municipally
> 
> i admit sometimes come up
> 
> never get it in top of the page at the end of it or second page
> 
> so you admit if they say something that is not liked by some people its the end for them
> 
> in dangerous way , at lower speed and many sites don't provide service to you or ban you
> 
> i said at what cost , every body who sell you that proxy virtually have access to your data
> 
> abound and filtered
> 
> what about industrialized prostitution in Islamic republic under the legal guise and the underground illegal ones ? there is no protest about it .
> what will happen if i want to write that book about prostitution in usa if i lived there .
> 
> let not talk about that , what happened to the first Gasht-e-Irshad movie ? that was not even criticized the police or Gasht-e-Irshad it was about several thief who bought police clothes from bazar and use that to do some thieving . on side note you can actually buy all the police equipment and clothes from Hasan-Abad area in Tehran except the gun
> 
> not on the matters i told you , can i write a book about police misbehavior?
> can i write a story that in it police is corrupt and the negative person.
> 
> let just not talk about that can i write a book and in it i talk about drinking alcohol ?
> 
> and does those 1.3 billion worth watching ?
> 
> in west if you do that what will happen to you , close your shop by order of a single person before any court hearing ?
> 
> 
> did he lied in it ? did ha told anything but truth?
> 
> see how they drive in middle east and then ask that question again
> and no thats not apple and orange , that is western orange and iranian orange
> 
> never changed the matter you said NATO killed Iranian journalists I point out it was not nato and then put out some name of journalist killed by SAA and Russia and a complete list of journalist died in syra you said those are not international journalist but syrian and its not counted i retorted that its Ok to kill domestic journalist not ok to kill foreign one . it was you who made that absurd statement , I neer changed my stand
> 
> well i mentioned some of IRIB reporters let make the list complete
> IRIB have represantative in
> London
> Paris
> Berlin
> Moscow
> Ankara
> Sarajevo
> Beirut
> Baku
> Dushanbe
> Damascus,
> New York
> Kuala lumpur
> Pretoria
> Delhi
> Kabul
> Islam-Abad
> Peking
> Brussels
> Cairo
> Tokyo
> those are IRIB also IRNA have 30 office outside iran
> 
> 
> good you must go to convent because you are kidnapped , you must crucified because society failed to provide you with skill or money to live
> 
> be assured its not universal
> 
> again proved your rudeness and lack of any sort of culture


I honestly enjoy his comments the only thing I’m sure he’s longing for is woman that he hasn’t paid for, even the name is silly, I’m sure the ladies are lining up with such a “macho” man, honestly he is hilarious @BlessedKingOfLonging, I mean women must be lining up to be with you lmaoooooooooo


----------



## Hack-Hook

shadihassan28 said:


> I honestly enjoy his comments the only thing I’m sure he’s longing for is woman that he hasn’t paid for, even the name is silly, I’m sure the ladies are lining up with such a “macho” man, honestly he is hilarious @BlessedKingOfLonging, I mean women must be lining up to be with you lmaoooooooooo


well his ideas about what is a good woman is somewhat questionable and how he think women must be treated is more toward criminal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

Hack-Hook said:


> well his ideas about what is a good woman is somewhat questionable and how he think women must be treated is more toward criminal


I totally agree honestly, honestly I’m laughing my *** off, look you can disagree with people and honestly in the beginning I acted silly from comments thrown my way, but he is beyond funny, I don’t care where a woman is from from America to Saudi Arabia to Iran to China they would be laughing their butts off, and I really do respect your comments @Hack-Hook i may not 100% agree but your heart is in the right place


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Sardar330 said:


> وقال الإِمام أحمد: حدثنا يحيى بن إسحاق، حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب، حدثني أبو قتيل قال: كنا عند عبد الله بن عمر وسئل أي المدينتين تفتح القسطنطينية أو رومية. قال: قال فدعا عبد الله بصندوق له حلق فأخرج منه كتاباً قال: فقال عبد الله بينا نحن حول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نكتب إذ سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي المدينتين نفتح أولاً القسطنطينية أو رومية؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " مَدِينة هرَقلَ تُفْتَحَ أَولاً يعني القسطنطينية " .
> إشارة منسوبة إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ما سيكون من خراب بعض البلدان وأسباب خراب كل بلد وهي إشارة تضمنها حديث بين الوضع
> وقال القرطبي في التذكرة، وروي من حديث حذيفة بن اليمان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " ويبدأ الخَرابُ في أطْراف الأرض حتى تَخْرِبَ مصرُ، ومصر آمنةٌ من الخراب حتى تخربَ البصرة، وخراب البصرة من الغرق، وخراب مصر من جفاف النيل، وخراب مكة وخراب المدينة من الجوع، وخراب اليمن من الجرَاد، وخراب الأبلَّةِ من الحصارِ، وخرَاب فارِسَ من الصَّعاليكِ، وخراب التركِ من الدَّيْلَم، وخراب الديلم من الأرْمَن، وخراب الأرمن من الخَزرِ، وخرابُ الخزر منَ التُرْكِ، وخراب الترك من الصَّواعِق، وخراب السند من الهِنْدِ، وخراب الهند من الصين، وخراب الصين من الرُّمُل، وخراب الحبشةِ من الرجفة، وخراب الزَوراءِ من السُّفْياني، وخراب الروحاءِ من الخَسْفِ وخراب العراق من القتل " .








An unreliable narration regarding the destruction of cities/countries before Qiyamah – Hadith Answers







hadithanswers.com





By the way, this is what the sunnis think of this narration.

I wonder what our ulema have said.


----------



## lydian fall

Watch this video from 8:30.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

So this is looking worst and worst for this gov. Do they have a plan to fix this ? Somehow I doubt it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579454091218292737


----------



## sha ah

For those who are wondering this is how the flag changing ended a few days ago in London


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579448614459682816

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

sha ah said:


> For those who are wondering this is how the flag changing ended a few days ago in London
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579448614459682816


From Tehran has fallen to London has fallen. I fully support _Hijab_ protests across Europe. Create a ruckus in Paris too. Let the LGTVHD+ take over the power corridors of Europe and America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

LGBT already have taken over the west.



ahaider97 said:


> From Tehran has fallen to London has fallen. I fully support _Hijab_ protests across Europe. Create a ruckus in Paris too. Let the LGTVHD+ take over the power corridors of Europe and America.


----------



## Nevsky

Very nice song.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578785835528650753

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

New document about the terrorist family of Mahsa Amini:
سندی جدید از سابقه بیماری «مهسا امینی» - مشرق نیوز


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> New document about the terrorist family of Mahsa Amini:
> سندی جدید از سابقه بیماری «مهسا امینی» - مشرق نیوز


well according to juidiciary medicine report


> بسم الله الرحمن بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم​
> شرح مختصری از گزارش علت فوت مرحومه مهسا امینی ارائه شده به مرجع قضائی که بر اساس پرونده بیمارستانی عمل جراحی کرانیوفارنژیومای مغز در بیمارستان میلاد در سال ۱۳۸۶، پرونده درمانی بیمارستان کسری در زمان منتهی به فوت، شرح معانیه ظاهری جسد و کالبدگشایی، نتایج آزمایش‌های سم‌شناسی و آسیب‌شناسی، تحقیقات قضایی و کمیته‌های کارشناسی متعدد تخصصی و فوق تخصصی تنظیم یافته است به شرح ذیل اعلام می‌شود:
> 
> 
> 
> متوفیه پس از عمل جراحی تومور کرانیوفارنژیومای مغزی در سن ۸ سالگی دچار اختلال در محور مهم هیپوتالاموس ـ هیپوفیز و غدد تحت فرمان آن (از جمله آدرنال و تیروئید) شده است. به علت این بیماری زمینه‌ای متوفیه تحت درمان با دارو‌های هیدروکورتیزون، لووتیروکسین و دسموپرسین بوده است.
> 
> 
> 
> ایشان در تاریخ ۱۴۰۱/۶/۲۲ از ساعت ۱۹:۵۶ بطور ناگهانی دچار افت هوشیاری شده و متعاقب آن بر زمین می‌افتد که با توجه به بیماری زمینه ای، متوفیه توانایی لازم جهت جبران و تطابق با وضعیت ایجاد شده را نداشته، *لذا در شرایط مذکور دچار اختلال ریتم قلب و کاهش فشار خون و متعاقب آن کاهش سطح هوشیاری شده که به دلیل انجام عملیات احیای قلبی ـ تنفسی غیرموثر در دقایق حساس اولیه، دچار هیپوکسی شدید و در نتیجه آسیب مغزی شده است*، علی رغم برگشت عملکرد قلبی متعاقب عملیات احیای پرسنل اورژانس، حمایت تنفسی انجام شده کارساز نبوده و با وجود انتقال ایشان به بیمارستان و زحمات کادر درمانی بیمارستان کسری، بیمار به علت نارسانی چند ارگانی (M.O.F) ناشی از هیپوکسی مغزی در تاریخ ۱۴۰۱/۶/۲۵ فوت می‌نماید.
> 
> 
> 
> لازم به ذکر است با استناد به مدارک پزشکی بیمارستانی، بررسی سی. تی اسکن مغز و ریه، نتایج معاینه ظاهری جسد و کالبدگشایی، آزمایشات آسیب شناسی، فوت نامبرده ناشی از اصابت ضربه به سر و اعضا و عناصر حیاتی بدن نبوده است.​


the bold and blue part clearly explain whose lack of appropriate action and shortcomings was responsible for death and then all the problem raised from it

God knew how many people they sent to that facility for passing those useless class on daily bases and they never taught some of them might have previous disease , a simple AED or a personnel who had received adequate training in BLS could have saved her (let not point to the fact that all police member must be adequately trained in providing BLS as in many cases they are the first who reach an incident scene)


----------



## TheImmortal

Ukrainian inbred troops called our drones pieces of crap and “flying lawnmowers”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579547663439364096
Look at what crap is doing to your country

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

TheImmortal said:


> Ukrainian inbred troops called our drones pieces of crap and “flying lawnmowers”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579547663439364096
> Look at what crap is doing to your country


I post all videos I find on Shahed-136 thread in the Iran section if you want to see.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> come here and see what channel you can get



Not necessary, I'm in contact with locals including a few who watch Persian-language propaganda channels on satellite TV every day.



Hack-Hook said:


> except you only have access to what you call refreshing and people wish for that monotone channels as you claim



Have you conducted a survey amongst 85 million Iranians to know their opinion?

Then, as said, foreign propaganda channels are available to whomever wishes to get brainwashed by them. They shouldn't be in reach though, but that's another matter.



Hack-Hook said:


> now we spin it as we were just , they are not just , if you want to knew they didn't restrict iran TV even after they were restricted , restriction put there after iran used radio wave to disrupt the satellite broadcast in middle east , yes if you don't knew parasite once become so severe that it even disrupt the rest of the countries around iran



That's no spin, to say this or that party started it is a spin because what counts is the reasons and their legitimacy. There's a difference between legitimate justifications and bogus pretexts.

And indeed, western regimes have cited all sorts of flimsy excuses to restrict Iranian media activity on their soil.

Access to foreign propaganda channels was hardly ever disrupted as a whole. Any jamming performed by Iran is usually confined to a specific broadcaster and very limited in time.



Hack-Hook said:


> go and see who made complain against them , go read the news media of the time , do i need to feed you guys everything.



I strongly doubt that whoever complained, declared it was due to them getting "sexually stimulated" by the logo and therefore fearing for their afterlife. This sounds made up. And the one plaintiff I saw mentioned in a cursory search was not a member of the Basij but ayatollah Mesbah-Yazdi.



Hack-Hook said:


> they were given the ok to publish with that logo , till some basij guy made complaint about logo , nobody taught about it that way before the complain were made , i even was not aware of it , the newspaper was literally a low published obscure one , when it was closed i become interested looked it up to see what is about . if anything closing it had the reverse effect , people when look at it recall the old logo and laugh at what some people think , by the way if its up to imagination you can see the same picture in new logo but there is one different , the first one it was a sitting position, the new one it has bend in front , guess those basij member still go to hell this time it even become worse



Again, show evidence that their motivation was to avoid the risk of being condemned to hell. And the fact that it's an obscure paper which was reinstated afterwards, makes this pretty much a non-event.



Hack-Hook said:


> a rapist.



1) He is not being detained under rape charges.

2) No court has ever sentenced Assange for sexual assault. In other terms, you're trying to present an unproven accusation as fact.

2) The sexual misconduct allegation against Assange was so obviously fabricated that the Swedish regime dropped the investigation not once, but thrice for lack of evidence.

https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2019/11/19/assa-n19-2.html

https://www.pressenza.com/2020/03/h...ented-the-rape-charge-against-julian-assange/

3) This is Saudi International- / Manoto-level, double-standarded whitewashing of abuse committed by western regimes.

No serious and honest media rights activist anywhere will legitimize the repression against Assange and Wikileaks while at the same time incriminating Iran for curtailing freedom of the press.

What this would tend to suggest, is that your concern isn't freedom of expression, but to support the imperialist interests of NATO regimes against Iran.

4) By your own logic, you don't have the right to complain against supposed restrictions to freedom of expression in Iran, since you are willigly endorsing the arrest and detention of a high profile journalist by the UK regime.



Hack-Hook said:


> a contractor who breached the trust and leaked classified information , wonder what they do to me here if they contract me to do some work and i leak several thousand page of classified information.



Oh, so security considerations do offer a valid justification for limiting free speech, don't they? Good to know you think this way.

Now all that remains to be done, is to compare the magnitude and urgency of security threats which Iran and the USA are respectively facing, and to draw the necessary conclusions. Especially when it comes to the legitimacy of those timid and token measures Iran has introduced so far against hostile propaganda agencies.



Hack-Hook said:


> why i do care about them . why you guys think everything must be compared to west ,



Because it's absurd to expect something no government has ever practiced, including self-proclaimed champions of "democracy" and "free speech".

It's important that the Iranian people know what's going on in the west. If they were adequately informed in this regard, they'd adjust their demands vis à vis Iranian authorities accordingly.



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way did in watergate they closed Washington post or New York times ?



The USA regime spied on the Washington Post. A clear infringement of the rights of the press.



Hack-Hook said:


> again why i must care about westerners , taught Islamic culture is far more enlightened .



"Enlightened"? As in the western Enlightenment philosophy with its secularist bent? Islamic civilization is far removed from it, thank God.



Hack-Hook said:


> no it was not air dropped , how i must say it was a booby traped object



Then why did you write, "Russian bombing and SAA shelling"? It's you shifting your statements, not me.

You post "Russian bombing and SAA shelling" and expect a response on booby trapped objects!



Hack-Hook said:


> to silence one of the vocal government critics, how i spell it so you understad it was an assassination and more importantly i only want to a quarter of the list there are more intresting case if you continue on the list



First of all, prove that this person was killed by the Syrian government. After all, there are solid indicators suggesting that western regimes and their proxies are in the business of eliminating footmen they consider to have become cumbersome. An example would be James Le Mesurier, founder of the White Helmets, the so-called "rescue group" active in the Syrian war, which was in fact linked to the insurgency. Unless of course you believe the official story that Le Mesurier "fell down" from the balcony of his residence in Istanbul, or if you think the Syrian intelligence service, completely battered as it was after years of war, would have been capable of pulling off an operation of this caliber.

Second of all, the journalist you're talking about was not just a critic of the government but a supporter of those you amicably refer to as cannibals. Now if some of the war reporters with sympathies for the insurgency, went about their job in the same way as the White Helmets were going about theirs - i.e. not shying away from criminal acts such as assisting Al-Nusra or similar terrorists in executing SAA soldiers, then any reprisal by the government would no longer qualify as violence against mere journalists.



Hack-Hook said:


> the 5 or 6 i selected , included one government barrel bombing in residential area , two case of russian bombing and one case of government shelling , and one case of put a bomb in the house of the reporter . can it be simpler , where i shifted my words . from the first post i mentioned those didn't add one didn't reduce one



I re-posted your initial remarks, highlighting how you drifted.

Those air strikes and the shelling were not targeting any journalists. Nobody will resort to air-dropped munitions or artillery shells just to kill an individual journalist.



Hack-Hook said:


> as i said come here and see which channels you get



Foreign-based anti-Iran propaganda channels are accessible via satellite receivers in Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> who own municipally



For a newspaper to change its orientation, it would suppose a replacement of its entire editorial staff.



Hack-Hook said:


> i admit sometimes come up
> 
> never get it in top of the page at the end of it or second page



I have made the opposite experience. One which is actually in line with Google policies, since these are not exactly favorable towards the Islamic Revolution. My observation is clearly that liberal sources tend to come up first in search results.



Hack-Hook said:


> so you admit if they say something that is not liked by some people its the end for them



I didn't comment on that, but on the net result: plurality of views is maintained at all times in the Iranian media landscape. This right here is the decisive factor.

And "some people" can include reformist or moderate administrations, since they too had critical papers censored. It's therefore not a unilateral phenomenon, nor does it work to the advantage of a single political current.



Hack-Hook said:


> in dangerous way , at lower speed and many sites don't provide service to you or ban you



VPN's allow people to access the majority of filtered websites.



Hack-Hook said:


> i said at what cost , every body who sell you that proxy virtually have access to your data



At what cost do people operate computers? The hardware itself can (and certainly does) contain backdoors, while the Microsoft operating systems most people use, is spyware in an onto itself.

Let's not even talk about smartphones, since with these devices, any notion of privacy and data security is a complete illusion. Given that tens of millions of Iranians are happily using smartphones and have therefore no issues with western companies - and regimes, accessing their data, they will certainly not be whining about some random VPN operator doing the same.



Hack-Hook said:


> abound and filtered



Iran-based websites aren't filtered.



Hack-Hook said:


> what about industrialized prostitution in Islamic republic under the legal guise and the underground illegal ones ? there is no protest about it .



No such thing.



Hack-Hook said:


> what will happen if i want to write that book about prostitution in usa if i lived there .



I thought it doesn't matter what western regimes do.



Hack-Hook said:


> let not talk about that , what happened to the first Gasht-e-Irshad movie ? that was not even criticized the police or Gasht-e-Irshad it was about several thief who bought police clothes from bazar and use that to do some thieving . on side note you can actually buy all the police equipment and clothes from Hasan-Abad area in Tehran except the gun



Jumping from newspapers and television channels to films. Stay focused.



Hack-Hook said:


> not on the matters i told you ,



No, you made a generic statement that government cannot be criticized by book authors. I debunked this claim.



Hack-Hook said:


> can i write a book about police misbehavior?
> can i write a story that in it police is corrupt and the negative person.



Probably.



Hack-Hook said:


> let just not talk about that can i write a book and in it i talk about drinking alcohol ?



Why should such a thing be allowed? Glorification of drug abuse or of criminal offenses, is not protected by freedom of speech.



Hack-Hook said:


> and does those 1.3 billion worth watching ?



Filters can be circumvented by VPN's. But subversive content needs to be banished. Hence a more efficient filtering system is required.



Hack-Hook said:


> in west if you do that what will happen to you , close your shop by order of a single person before any court hearing ?



Yes, among other possible measures. But the most frequent control mechanism in the west is self-censorship.



Hack-Hook said:


> did he lied in it ? did ha told anything but truth?



Lies are not the only things that deserve criticism. A half-truth for example is not a lie, but questionable nonetheless.



Hack-Hook said:


> see how they drive in middle east and then ask that question again



The year Serena Shim was martyred, 3524 people lost their lives in road accidents in Turkey. This is as low as average figures for a country like Germany.

Moreover, even if the number was ten times greater, statistically the probability for a random person to die in a car accident on a random day would remain very low.



Hack-Hook said:


> and no thats not apple and orange , that is western orange and iranian orange



Apples and oranges: Iran is a strategic adversary of NATO regimes, therefore they have a motive to repress reporters affiliated with Iranian media. Which doesn't apply to journalists working for western mainstream media.



Hack-Hook said:


> never changed the matter you said NATO killed Iranian journalists I point out it was not nato and then put out some name of journalist killed by SAA and Russia and a complete list of journalist died in syra you said those are not international journalist but syrian and its not counted i retorted that its Ok to kill domestic journalist not ok to kill foreign one . it was you who made that absurd statement , I neer changed my stand



The SAA killing a Syrian journalist - allegedly, as it still remains to be proven, has nothing to do with Iran or Iranian allies' treatment of western journalists. If you cannot see how it's off-topic, then you're confused.

We were not discussing whether "it's okay to kill journalists", but how western regimes and their terrorist proxies are treating Iranian media correspondents, versus Iran's treatment of western media.



Hack-Hook said:


> well i mentioned some of IRIB reporters let make the list complete
> IRIB have represantative in
> London
> Paris
> Berlin
> Moscow
> Ankara
> Sarajevo
> Beirut
> Baku
> Dushanbe
> Damascus,
> New York
> Kuala lumpur
> Pretoria
> Delhi
> Kabul
> Islam-Abad
> Peking
> Brussels
> Cairo
> Tokyo
> those are IRIB also IRNA have 30 office outside iran



Only five western cities in that list. And just two Iranian media.

Now, why don't you name the many officious western regime mouthpieces which have been authorized to station correspondents in Tehran? Maybe because their list happens to be several times longer than the above.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigMelatonin

TheImmortal said:


> Ukrainian inbred troops called our drones pieces of crap and “flying lawnmowers”
> 
> Look at what crap is doing to your country


The flying lawnmowers are already giving them PTSD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579815237498572803

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> Zhelujny, Ukraine's top general, commander in chief of Ukraine's military is a neo Nazi. Azov Battalion, Ukraine's most elite military units are neo-Nazis. This is not the case in the USA. Also in Ukraine, they're killing ethnic Russians and dumping their bodies into shallow holes. Then they accuse the Russians of doing that when in reality the Russians had a grave for Ukrainian soldiers in Kharkiv region, with properly dug, deep holes for each soldier, each with his own space, cross, name on the cross, relevant information, even pictures when available.i The CIA overthrew the democratically elected government of Ukraine in 2014. They brought to power a bunch of neo-Nazis, the grandsons of the same people responsible for the Holocaust that killed 1 million Jews in Ukraine. In Syria the US worked with Al Qaeda, now you're in bed with neo-Nazis with a Jewish comedian leading them no less, does your side have any shame ?


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## shadihassan28

Sardar330 said:


> View attachment 886351


I’m sorry what’s that mean, confused sorry


----------



## lydian fall

shadihassan28 said:


> I’m sorry what’s that mean, confused sorry


My internet connection speed.

Shadi is a female name in Iran.

Are you a girl or a boy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahaider97

Sardar330 said:


> My internet connection speed.
> 
> Shadi is a female name in Iran.
> 
> Are you a girl or a boy?


shadi means marriage in urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Sardar330 said:


> My internet connection speed.
> 
> Shadi is a female name in Iran.
> 
> Are you a girl or a boy?


No shadi is a common boy name in most Middle East countries, shadia is the girl version, but I won’t take offense I actually even posted a picture of me and my cat as a joke you can look it up I’m 250 pound 6 foot man lol


ahaider97 said:


> shadi means marriage in urdu.


my mom told me it means king and beautiful voice in Arabic I actually never looked it up to be true or not



shadihassan28 said:


> No shadi is a common boy name in most Middle East countries, shadia is the girl version, but I won’t take offense I actually even posted a picture of me and my cat as a joke you can look it up I’m 250 pound 6 foot man lol
> 
> my mom told me it means king and beautiful voice in Arabic I actually never looked it up to be true or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ahaider97

shadihassan28 said:


> No shadi is a common boy name in most Middle East countries, shadia is the girl version, but I won’t take offense I actually even posted a picture of me and my cat as a joke you can look it up I’m 250 pound 6 foot man lol
> 
> my mom told me it means king and beautiful voice in Arabic I actually never looked it up to be true or not


What does it mean in farsi, I would have assumed something related to celebration.


----------



## shadihassan28

I guess it is a girls name I had to look it up



ahaider97 said:


> What does it mean in farsi, I would have assumed something related to celebration.


Happiness or joy it’s on the wiki page


----------



## ahaider97

ahaider97 said:


> What does it mean in farsi, I would have assumed something related to celebration.


seems to be the case

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

ahaider97 said:


> seems to be the case


I thought it was pretty funny at least


----------



## ahaider97

shadihassan28 said:


> I thought it was pretty funny at least


that you have girl's name


----------



## shadihassan28

ahaider97 said:


> that you have girl's name


Yeah technically only in Persian it’s a girls name I’m man enough to be called a girl, I have a sense of humor,hello from Florida

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahaider97

shadihassan28 said:


> Yeah technically only in Persian it’s a girls name I’m man enough to be called a girl, I have a sense of humor


You're not a persian?

@Sardar330 sorry bro, but you should have know, that there are women on the internet. It's a myth.


----------



## shadihassan28

ahaider97 said:


> You're not a persian?
> 
> @Sardar330 sorry bro, but you should have know, that there are women on the internet. It's a myth.


No Palestinian, I’ve been interested in hezbollah from the days of the Lebanon war, so I took interest in iran that way, I always root for the underdog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

shadihassan28 said:


> No Palestinian


West bank or Gaza?


----------



## shadihassan28

Sardar330 said:


> West bank or Gaza?


Bireh ,West Bank just outside of Ramallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

ahaider97 said:


> You're not a persian?
> 
> @Sardar330 sorry bro, but you should have know, that there are women on the internet. It's a myth.


Yes many of members (around 1/3) are females

And shadi is a common Persian name for females

That's why I asked



shadihassan28 said:


> Bireh ,West Bank just outside of Ramallah


So please to have you here. God bless you in dunya and hereafter

See you later folks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahaider97

Sardar330 said:


> Yes many of members (around 1/3) are females
> 
> That's why I asked


ah I messed up. I was trying to make the joke that there are no women on the internet.



shadihassan28 said:


> No Palestinian, I’ve been interested in hezbollah from the days of the Lebanon war, so I took interest in iran that way, I always root for the underdog


In this section of the forum, we're pretty pro Hezbollah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Sardar330 said:


> Yes many of members (around 1/3) are females
> 
> That's why I asked
> 
> 
> So please to have you here. God bless you in dunya and hereafter
> 
> See you later folks


It’s alright my wife has castrated me years ago, but after 11 years of marriage how many guys can say their wives haven’t but she’s a good Muslim woman, she only comes down on me for not praying like I should or being a better Muslim and if you think I have any legs to argue you with that I don’t

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahaider97

shadihassan28 said:


> It’s alright my wife has castrated me years ago, but after 11 years of marriage how many guys can say their wives haven’t but she’s a good Muslim woman, she only comes down on me for not praying like I should or being a better Muslim and if you think I have any legs to argue you with that I don’t


stay safe, FBI might put you on a list if you post pro Hezbollah or palestinian resistance stuff, you're already on NSA and CIA lists.


----------



## lydian fall

shadihassan28 said:


> It’s alright my wife has castrated me years ago, but after 11 years of marriage how many guys can say their wives haven’t but she’s a good Muslim woman, she only comes down on me for not praying like I should or being a better Muslim and if you think I have any legs to argue you with that I don’t


There is no compulsion in religion.


----------



## shadihassan28

Sardar330 said:


> There is no compulsion in religion.


It wasn’t meant like that, but when I first got married I didn’t pray I didn’t read the Koran, but now I pray five times a day because she showed me I should and why I should, sometimes we do need to lead on the straight pass by a strong guiding hand.


----------



## shadihassan28

ahaider97 said:


> stay safe, FBI might put you on a list if you post pro Hezbollah or palestinian resistance stuff, you're already on NSA and CIA lists.


And honestly cia or fbi actually did have me on a list, that would be awesome, I’m honestly not pro or anti anything I may have certain learnings when I believe something is right or wrong, but honestly in America there’s the aclu and these guys are crazy liberal lawyers who will sue the crap out of America for free for you if they believe your rights are trampled on, and they have and they have won. Trust me my name would have been on the list years ago just from my association with Omar mateen my wife’s cousin husband and no one came knocking on our door and I was posing with pictures with him a year before the attack holding his son Zachariah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahaider97

shadihassan28 said:


> And honestly cia or fbi actually did have me on a list, that would be awesome, I’m honestly not pro or anti anything I may have certain learnings when I believe something is right or wrong, but honestly in America there’s the aclu and these guys are crazy liberal lawyers who will sue the crap out of America for free for you if they believe your rights are trampled on, and they have and they have won. Trust me my name would have been on the list years ago just from my association with Omar mateen my wife’s cousin husband and no one came knocking on our door and I was posing with pictures with him a year before the attack holding his son Zachariah


Must feel good to have civil liberties.


----------



## shadihassan28

ahaider97 said:


> Must feel good to have civil liberties.


Id be more happy with the price of everything to stop getting higher I have one good paying job, one crappy job my wife has one good job two kids love the family, but hard as f to save and I’m saying this knowing in iran it’s way worse .


----------



## ahaider97

shadihassan28 said:


> Id be more happy with the price of everything to stop getting higher I have one good paying job, one crappy job my wife has one good job two kids love the family, but hard as f to save and I’m saying this knowing in iran it’s way worse


Yeah, inflation is screwing everyone, I'm from Pakistan btw. I wish you all the best, man. InshAllah things will get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

ahaider97 said:


> Yeah, inflation is screwing everyone, I'm from Pakistan btw. I wish you all the best, man. InshAllah things will get better.


Inshallah like I said may seem bad here but im sure you guys have it a lot rougher


----------



## ahaider97

shadihassan28 said:


> Inshallah like I said may seem bad here but im sure you guys have it a lot rougher


Alhamdulillah for everything. I have no right to complain, but yes things are pretty tough for most people. InshAllah I plan to enter the workforce soon, so I'll be feeling it soon too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

shadihassan28 said:


> Inshallah like I said may seem bad here but im sure you guys have it a lot rougher


Say what you want about America i don’t know how welfare is there, but here welfare is easy to get have 3 to 6 children and no job they give you 200 dollars a kid, than they pay for your housing and all you have to do keep that is just by going to some job interview fail at it miserably they don’t bother you for 6 month, now that I absolutely hate people who don’t deserve that kind of charity but receive it to just to be lazy af



ahaider97 said:


> Alhamdulillah for everything. I have no right to complain, but yes things are pretty tough for most people. InshAllah I plan to enter the workforce soon, so I'll be feeling it soon too.


I’m not going to lie I thought your name was fake to I looked it up, I thought you were making a joke I thought you were trying be funny “a hater 97” I looked it up I saw I think he was cricket player or something pop up right away it was a couple weeks ago but good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahaider97

shadihassan28 said:


> Say what you want about America i don’t know how welfare is there, but here welfare is easy to get have 3 to 6 children and no job they give you 200 dollars a kid, than they pay for your housing and all you have to do keep that is just by going to some job interview fail at it miserably they don’t bother you for 6 month, now that I absolutely hate people who don’t deserve that kind of charity but receive it to just to be lazy af


Bro we know America is rich, don't flex on us.


shadihassan28 said:


> I’m not going to lie I thought your name was fake to I looked it up, I thought you were making a joke I thought you were trying be funny “a hater 97” I looked it up I saw I think he was cricket player or something pop up right away it was a couple weeks ago but good luck


it's not hater its haider, lol. It's one of Imam Ali's (AS) names.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

ahaider97 said:


> Bro we know America is rich, don't flex on us.
> 
> it's not hater its haider, lol. It's one of Imam Ali's (AS) names.


Honestly wasn’t flexing just showing you you can work 3 jobs and still have a hard time making it, and people who don’t want to work get things handed to them, never ever could I get assistance because I supposedly make to much money and enough for a roof over my head and a few things, yeah but I thought a hater was funnier than I was like damn he wasn’t trying to be funny Goodnite I’m actually working my night job at the gas station luckily I don’t really have to do anything so might be a crappy job but all I have to is basically show up two days a week for 16 hours overnight pays the for the car bill electricity and tv bill lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

shadihassan28 said:


> Say what you want about America i don’t know how welfare is there, but here welfare is easy to get have 3 to 6 children and no job they give you 200 dollars a kid, than they pay for your housing and all you have to do keep that is just by going to some job interview fail at it miserably they don’t bother you for 6 month, now that I absolutely hate people who don’t deserve that kind of charity but receive it to just to be lazy af
> 
> 
> I’m not going to lie I thought your name was fake to I looked it up, I thought you were making a joke I thought you were trying be funny “a hater 97” I looked it up I saw I think he was cricket player or something pop up right away it was a couple weeks ago but good luck


These welfare projects will end up breaking the backs of western economies. Just wait and see


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Have you conducted a survey amongst 85 million Iranians to know their opinion?
> 
> Then, as said, foreign propaganda channels are available to whomever wishes to get brainwashed by them. They shouldn't be in reach though, but that's another matter.


Don't you think the fact that you made that claim about satellite dishes is survey enough , the fact that you have silence them by parasites isn't an announcement enough ?
by the way did you made any survey state otherwise


SalarHaqq said:


> That's no spin, to say this or that party started it is a spin because what counts is the reasons and their legitimacy. There's a difference between legitimate justifications and bogus pretexts.
> 
> And indeed, western regimes have cited all sorts of flimsy excuses to restrict Iranian media activity on their soil.
> 
> Access to foreign propaganda channels was hardly ever disrupted as a whole. Any jamming performed by Iran is usually confined to a specific broadcaster and very limited in time.


how you spin it not as how the world see it
you say it not as a whole , but in many cases because of different modulation and some physique law that its not the place to go too , whats important you disrupted satellite outside your country.


SalarHaqq said:


> I strongly doubt that whoever complained, declared it was due to them getting "sexually stimulated" by the logo and therefore fearing for their afterlife. This sounds made up. And the one plaintiff I saw mentioned in a cursory search was not a member of the Basij but ayatollah Mesbah-Yazdi.


they exactly said they see a provocative woman in the logo
and he just support it after the complaint were made


SalarHaqq said:


> Again, show evidence that their motivation was to avoid the risk of being condemned to hell. And the fact that it's an obscure paper which was reinstated afterwards, makes this pretty much a non-event.


so you claim they used that logo as an excuse the real reason was payback for some other grievance , just some cheap revenge ?
Far it be from Basij and Islamic republic to fall to this , i suggest you think twice if you want to claim that .


SalarHaqq said:


> 1) He is not being detained under rape charges.


Sweden make that charge and police make warrant arrest on that charge , and he escaped to certain country embassy to escape that charge.
Sweden didn't make any charge against him for what he did with Wikileaks


SalarHaqq said:


> 2) The sexual misconduct allegation against Assange was so obviously fabricated that the Swedish regime dropped the investigation not once, but thrice for lack of evidence.
> 
> https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2019/11/19/assa-n19-2.html
> 
> https://www.pressenza.com/2020/03/h...ented-the-rape-charge-against-julian-assange/


so he could surrender himself to Sweden and be free but he choose to escape law and hide in certain embassy in London as the consequence of his action now he must face USA mockery of judiciary system rather than Swedish one , and guess you know how different they are 


SalarHaqq said:


> Oh, so security considerations do offer a valid justification for limiting free speech, don't they? Good to know you think this way.
> 
> Now all that remains to be done, is to compare the magnitude and urgency of security threats which Iran and the USA are respectively facing, and to draw the necessary conclusions. Especially when it comes to the legitimacy of those timid and token measures Iran has introduced so far against hostile propaganda agencies.


to draw the necessary conclusion its irrelevant . if a document is labeled , top secret , secret , confidential or not to be published on and you come across it due to some trust . or any other reason you came across .its clear what's your duty in any place in the world , he deliberately and knowingly breached that trust , stole and published confidential documents , its clear what would have happen to him where ever he was . what you expect USA do say we are stronger than this nobody can threaten us , it's ok , everything is rosy , we are BFF , come and do some other contract for us in Langley


SalarHaqq said:


> Because it's absurd to expect something no government has ever practiced, including self-proclaimed champions of "democracy" and "free speech".
> 
> It's important that the Iranian people know what's going on in the west. If they were adequately informed in this regard, they'd adjust their demands vis à vis Iranian authorities accordingly.


so don't preach islamic republic is holier than others don't try to find any incident in usa even if the person attack the police and police react to it as police brutality , don't publish 14sec video of an incident and cut the other 10min of it and say look how much barbaric are there that a simple 2 min search could show how different the truth are


SalarHaqq said:


> The USA regime spied on the Washington Post. A clear infringement of the rights of the press.


more like spied on democrat . they spied on washington post you say then what , did they closed it , prevented it from publish the story , sentenced the journalists to 10+ year of prison ?


SalarHaqq said:


> "Enlightened"? As in the western Enlightenment philosophy with its secularist bent? Islamic civilization is far removed from it, thank God.


enlightened as what your definition of Islamic Enlightment is 
you knew what I mean you just want to play with words here



SalarHaqq said:


> Then why did you write, "Russian bombing and SAA shelling"? It's you shifting your statements, not me.
> 
> You post "Russian bombing and SAA shelling" and expect a response on booby trapped objects


because that i named 5 or 6 different incident , is it not conceivable , in two , the journalist died in Russians bombing , in one when government was barrel bombing the area , in one when SAA was shelling an area and in one incident a bomb was planted at the house of the journalist ?
there is a movie called 1000 ways to die in west, that try to depict what funny way somebody could die to west , honestly there was 1000 ways a journalist could die in Syria .


SalarHaqq said:


> First of all, prove that this person was killed by the Syrian government. After all, there are solid indicators suggesting that western regimes and their proxies are in the business of eliminating footmen they consider to have become cumbersome. An example would be James Le Mesurier, founder of the White Helmets, the so-called "rescue group" active in the Syrian war, which was in fact linked to the insurgency. Unless of course you believe the official story that Le Mesurier "fell down" from the balcony of his residence in Istanbul, or if you think the Syrian intelligence service, completely battered as it was after years of war, would have been capable of pulling off an operation of this caliber.


after you prove that the car accident was work of CIA and the hit on other journalist by ISIS was ordered by USA
and the second half of the story is irrelevant , on other hand war make secret service grip stronger


SalarHaqq said:


> Second of all, the journalist you're talking about was not just a critic of the government but a supporter of those you amicably refer to as cannibals. Now if some of the war reporters with sympathies for the insurgency, went about their job in the same way as the White Helmets were going about theirs - i.e. not shying away from criminal acts such as assisting Al-Nusra or similar terrorists in executing SAA soldiers, then any reprisal by the government would no longer qualify as violence against mere journalists.


irrelevant as he was not arrested put on trial in court, he was not even tried in absence , given the opportunity to defend himself , he was killed illegally and in the process of doing so another journalist severely injured


SalarHaqq said:


> I re-posted your initial remarks, highlighting how you drifted.
> 
> Those air strikes and the shelling were not targeting any journalists. Nobody will resort to air-dropped munitions or artillery shells just to kill an individual journalist.


the result is the same or it was acceptable collateral damage and its clear what was the point of those barrel bombs 
and if you don't want somebody use that logic don't make conspiracy theory about journalist death in Syria.


SalarHaqq said:


> For a newspaper to change its orientation, it would suppose a replacement of its entire editorial staff.


news manager is enough , the rest of staff do whatever they are told
did after revolution we changed all the staff of IRIB , no we asked them to sign that they changed their ways


SalarHaqq said:


> I have made the opposite experience. One which is actually in line with Google policies, since these are not exactly favorable towards the Islamic Revolution. My observation is clearly that liberal sources tend to come up first in search results.


perhaps different result according to different ip address around the world


SalarHaqq said:


> I didn't comment on that, but on the net result: plurality of views is maintained at all times in the Iranian media landscape. This right here is the decisive factor.


at the danger of loosing your income , and mean to sustain


SalarHaqq said:


> VPN's allow people to access the majority of filtered websites.


right now irancell is completely cut down here and there is no unrest here at all , wonder if you can teach me how to bypass that complete cut down by vpn and more than 95% of the vpns that were worked 3 week ago don't work any more. fat chance you can normally connect to TOR network


SalarHaqq said:


> At what cost do people operate computers? The hardware itself can (and certainly does) contain backdoors, while the Microsoft operating systems most people use, is spyware in an onto itself.


about that tell that to dear IRIB that use that nefarious trojan horse in all of our infrastructure , instead of using an open source operating system like Linux.
the problem is microsoft didn't put those backdoor to use them against 17 years old who don't want compulsory hijab , they put those there to use them against other government and military and it seems in our country nobody care , i even have suspicion that the incident with Damavand was testing such attack as why both engine must loose power at the same time .
so your concerns here geared toward wrong person


SalarHaqq said:


> Let's not even talk about smartphones, since with these devices, any notion of privacy and data security is a complete illusion. Given that tens of millions of Iranians are happily using smartphones and have therefore no issues with western companies - and regimes, accessing their data, they will certainly not be whining about some random VPN operator doing the same.


again do the back doors are used against normal civillian or against foreign official , here you also must make your concerns that happily use their Iphone or Samsung S series phone at work , instead of like the rest of the world , the government issue secure phone to them and make it clear for them that they use those secure phone for work related materials or they loose their job and loose their privileges .


SalarHaqq said:


> Iran-based websites aren't filtered.


who need filter





several day ago you could not access hostIran servers , do you knew how many business were using it
i could not access Social security servers 2-3 night ago to prescribe drugs for patient if i was using mobiles phone . do you knew what was the solution for it , use VPN 


SalarHaqq said:


> Jumping from newspapers and television channels to films. Stay focused.


show the extent of censorship


SalarHaqq said:


> Probably.


good , tell me about one such book


SalarHaqq said:


> Why should such a thing be allowed? Glorification of drug abuse or of criminal offenses, is not protected by freedom of speech.


lol its a story , i was trying to write about a person who after using alcohol committed acts that he was sorry about them and was in conflict with himself on how to fix what already happened . I probably had to write about how he did those acts after consuming tea or coffee.


SalarHaqq said:


> Filters can be circumvented by VPN's. But subversive content needs to be banished. Hence a more efficient filtering system is required.


the filtering system is as efficient as it can get if on a server you see a website that is not appropriate close or the IPs related to that server not the site or webpage


SalarHaqq said:


> Yes, among other possible measures. But the most frequent control mechanism in the west is self-censorship.


here it include order by a single person 


SalarHaqq said:


> Lies are not the only things that deserve criticism. A half-truth for example is not a lie, but questionable nonetheless.


so he told half truth , which part


SalarHaqq said:


> The year Serena Shim was martyred, 3524 people lost their lives in road accidents in Turkey. This is as low as average figures for a country like Germany.
> 
> Moreover, even if the number was ten times greater, statistically the probability for a random person to die in a car accident on a random day would remain very low.


yeah but look at what i found
Shim was in a rental car, sitting in the passenger seat, driven by her *16-year-old cousin* Judy Irish.
wonder at what age you can legally drive in turkey


legal age of driving in turkey - Google Search


yes it is 18 year old , she was in a rental car (God only knew what the problem the car had) driven by an under age children who had no driving license and made a head on collision with a cement truk
the under age illegal driver two years later claimed the truck hit them from back to fox news and all your story is based on that on other hand the truck driver from the day one
"According to the truck driver, Irish's car was "traveling at a very high speed, went out of control, entered my lane and came under my truck."
if anybody killed her was her cousin that her reckless driving resulted in the accident and death
According to the report, Irish was the "sole culprit".[3][13] The report said Irish "entered the junction too fast, violating a lane as well as traffic rules by turning right."[13] After he was initially detained following the accident, Salan was released.


SalarHaqq said:


> Apples and oranges: Iran is a strategic adversary of NATO regimes, therefore they have a motive to repress reporters affiliated with Iranian media. Which doesn't apply to journalists working for western mainstream media.


again your logic that nato , they bad m, they have motif , they evil , we angel. as i said western Orange vs our orange


SalarHaqq said:


> The SAA killing a Syrian journalist - allegedly, as it still remains to be proven, has nothing to do with Iran or Iranian allies' treatment of western journalists. If you cannot see how it's off-topic, then you're confused.


show both side killed journalists , so don't play I'm holier card with me , never worked on me . never will


SalarHaqq said:


> Only five western cities in that list. And just two Iranian media.
> 
> Now, why don't you name the many officious western regime mouthpieces which have been authorized to station correspondents in Tehran? Maybe because their list happens to be several times longer than the above.


. the list of irna is different and do other iranian media work outside iran ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> View attachment 886351
> 
> View attachment 886352


I see what you did there , congratulation , you get that vps , do you think it worth for normal use in home . how much it cost you
right now MTN Irancell is not connected here and this is TCI




God look at that upload ping its atrocious


----------



## ahaider97

Listen to this beautiful farsi qawwali, someone has written the lyrics in comments too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

shadihassan28 said:


> Yeah technically only in Persian it’s a girls name I’m man enough to be called a girl, I have a sense of humor,hello from Florida


How did you hold up after Ian? I live near Englewood Park & Orlando International and there was LOTS of water, even seeping a little in my front door!


----------



## Raghfarm007

shadihassan28 said:


> Yeah technically only in Persian it’s a girls name I’m man enough to be called a girl, I have a sense of humor,hello from Florida




Which one are you in the picture??


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> I see what you did there , congratulation , you get that vps , do you think it worth for normal use in home . how much it cost you
> right now MTN Irancell is not connected here and this is TCI
> View attachment 886385
> 
> God look at that upload ping its atrocious


It is 4.5g without any vpn or vps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Don't you think the fact that you made that claim about satellite dishes is survey enough , the fact that you have silence them by parasites isn't an announcement enough ?



No. Read again what I wrote.



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way did you made any survey state otherwise



You made a claim. Substantiate it.



Hack-Hook said:


> how you spin it not as how the world see it



The world? Sorry, many things are wrong with the so-called "international community" under zio-American dominance. For those who hadn't noticed yet, it's time to wake up to it.



Hack-Hook said:


> you say it not as a whole , but in many cases because of different modulation and some physique law that its not the place to go too , whats important you disrupted satellite outside your country.



Rare, token and very limited in scope nonetheless. Hardly ever affected the ongoing brainwashing by foreign satellite broadcasters of those who enjoy exposing themselves to it.



Hack-Hook said:


> they exactly said they see a provocative woman in the logo
> and he just support it after the complaint were made



Where do they say it stimulated them personally and made them fear for their afterlife? These are different propositions.



Hack-Hook said:


> so you claim they used that logo as an excuse the real reason was payback for some other grievance , just some cheap revenge ?
> Far it be from Basij and Islamic republic to fall to this , i suggest you think twice if you want to claim that .



No, I'm saying they thought it's an affront to public decency - which is not exactly the same as what you suggested, i.e. that they personally were stimulated by the logo and feared for their afterlife. Kindly grasp the important nuance.

And secondly, I'm saying it's a non-event i.e. the newspaper was reinstated afterwards, so liberals don't have much to whine about.



Hack-Hook said:


> Sweden make that charge and police make warrant arrest on that charge , and he escaped to certain country embassy to escape that charge.
> Sweden didn't make any charge against him for what he did with Wikileaks



The charge was dropped thrice by Swedish prosecutors, and everything we know does point to it being more than shaky, as evidenced by the sources I shared.

Assange did his best to escape a Swedish kangaroo court at the service of zio-American imperialists, which would have sought to jail him for making use of his constitutionally guaranteed rights. And God knows what could have happened to him once behind bars - a "suicide" is easily staged by repressive western security services, they excel in these things. Especially in a place like Sweden, where they go as far as shooting dead Prime Ministers who stray too much from the line, John F. Kennedy style. So Assange cannot be blamed for having sought refuge where he could.

Also, the British regime cited other pretexts for Assange's arrest.



Hack-Hook said:


> so he could surrender himself to Sweden and be free but he choose to escape law and hide in certain embassy in London as the consequence of his action now he must face USA mockery of judiciary system rather than Swedish one , and guess you know how different they are



How does any of this make him a "rapist" as you fallaciously claimed, or how does it legitimize his treatment at the hands of liberal so-called "democracies" of the west, which you brandish as exemplary guarantors of free speech?



Hack-Hook said:


> to draw the necessary conclusion its irrelevant . if a document is labeled , top secret , secret , confidential or not to be published on and you come across it due to some trust . or any other reason you came across .its clear what's your duty in any place in the world , he deliberately and knowingly breached that trust , stole and published confidential documents , its clear what would have happen to him where ever he was . what you expect USA do say we are stronger than this nobody can threaten us , it's ok , everything is rosy , we are BFF , come and do some other contract for us in Langley



What Snowden did, was to lift the veil on how the NSA is unlawfully spying and keeping logs on the totality of USA citizens' internet activity. Thereby, he exposed the bogus nature of so-called "individual freedoms and rights" western regimes like to boast about, and which they use as a weaponized foreign policy instrument to sanction, destabilize and wage war on geopolitical rivals.

To endorse the USA regime's prosecution against Snowden, is therefore akin to offering Washington a blank check to trample its proclaimed principles of governance, and get away with it simply by classifying as top secret any documents attesting to the mischief of its security agencies. You cannot proceed in this fashion and at the same time chastise Iran for supposed infringements to freedom of information.

This also means that the global internet, which you'd want the Iranian people to have completely unhindered access to, is very far from the haven of emancipation and liberty you're tending to portray it as, but is in fact a tool of social and political surveillance by the imperial powers to be.



Hack-Hook said:


> so don't preach islamic republic is holier than others don't try to find any incident in usa even if the person attack the police and police react to it as police brutality , don't publish 14sec video of an incident and cut the other 10min of it and say look how much barbaric are there that a simple 2 min search could show how different the truth are



What I posted was substantiated and on point, so there's no basis to this contention.

Here it's you trying to unfavorably contrast Iran with the west.



Hack-Hook said:


> more like spied on democrat . they spied on washington post you say then what , did they closed it , prevented it from publish the story , sentenced the journalists to 10+ year of prison ?



They are resorting to such measures against Assange. In addition to murdering correspondents of Iranian media, directly or via proxies.

A violation's a violation, western regimes have been practicing the entire range of these.



Hack-Hook said:


> enlightened as what your definition of Islamic Enlightment is
> you knew what I mean you just want to play with words here



I never use that term in connection with Islamic ideology.



Hack-Hook said:


> because that i named 5 or 6 different incident , is it not conceivable , in two , the journalist died in Russians bombing , in one when government was barrel bombing the area , in one when SAA was shelling an area and in one incident a bomb was planted at the house of the journalist ?



I respond step by step to the different excerpts I quote. Don't take issue with a particular answer of mine on grounds that it is not addressing some non-cited passage of your post.



Hack-Hook said:


> there is a movie called 1000 ways to die in west, that try to depict what funny way somebody could die to west , honestly there was 1000 ways a journalist could die in Syria .



Yes and those deaths of journalists as a result of Russian and Syrian air or artillery strikes have not been intentional. They were a consequence of unintended collateral damage.



Hack-Hook said:


> after you prove that the car accident was work of CIA and the hit on other journalist by ISIS was ordered by USA
> and the second half of the story is irrelevant , on other hand war make secret service grip stronger



I offered a host of stringent indications.



Hack-Hook said:


> irrelevant as he was not arrested put on trial in court, he was not even tried in absence , given the opportunity to defend himself , he was killed illegally and in the process of doing so another journalist severely injured



In the middle of an armed conflict, if some individuals aid and abet terrorists in their war crimes, such as the White Helmet members who were seen playing a part in the execution of SAA soldiers, then there's no requirement for a court procedure. In the framework of a shooting war, they become lawful targets.



Hack-Hook said:


> the result is the same or it was acceptable collateral damage and its clear what was the point of those barrel bombs
> and if you don't want somebody use that logic don't make conspiracy theory about journalist death in Syria.



In this context, international laws of warfare are not focused on the result. They operate a clear distinction between intentional and unintentional killings of civilians.

There's no conspiracy theory regarding the Press TV reporter who was shot by a sniper. As for the one who was allegedly rammed by a vehicle, the hypothesis that it was a case of targeted killing is supported by several serious hints - unlike the notion that Russian or Syrian forces conducted air or artillery strikes with the purpose of killing journalists, a suggestion that would have no leg to stand on.



Hack-Hook said:


> news manager is enough , the rest of staff do whatever they are told



It doesn't seem so. Which is why we can find reports like the following on the home page of Hamshahri Online as of today:









دبیر ستاد امر به معروف را توصیه به سکوت کنید | اگر این خویشتن‌داری ناگوار است برکنارش کنید | با اظهارات شاذ موجب التهاب می شود!


عضو شورای مرکزی فراکسیون انقلاب اسلامی در نامه‌ای به رییس ستاد امر به معروف و نهی از منکر نوشت: آقای صدیقی در شرایط فعلی بهترین اقدام غیرآسیب‌زا توصیه آقای هاشمی گلپایگانی به سکوت است.




www.hamshahrionline.ir





Neither Fars News Agency nor Mashregh News are carrying it.



Hack-Hook said:


> at the danger of loosing your income , and mean to sustain



People don't run such risks when reading liberal media publications.



Hack-Hook said:


> right now irancell is completely cut down here and there is no unrest here at all , wonder if you can teach me how to bypass that complete cut down by vpn and more than 95% of the vpns that were worked 3 week ago don't work any more. fat chance you can normally connect to TOR network



Right now Iran is facing an extraordinary security situation. Hardly representative of internet or VPN access in regular times.



Hack-Hook said:


> about that tell that to dear IRIB that use that nefarious trojan horse in all of our infrastructure , instead of using an open source operating system like Linux.
> the problem is microsoft didn't put those backdoor to use them against 17 years old who don't want compulsory hijab , they put those there to use them against other government and military and it seems in our country nobody care , i even have suspicion that the incident with Damavand was testing such attack as why both engine must loose power at the same time .
> so your concerns here geared toward wrong person



No it's a valid response to your assertion that VPN's are insecure. Firstly because private, ordinary hackers are exploiting those loopholes and backdoors in Microsoft operating systems as much if not more than foreign regime agencies. And secondly because the USA regime does collect all sorts of data on every person across the planet via the internet, and especially in a country like Iran which is a geostrategic adversary to Washington.



Hack-Hook said:


> again do the back doors are used against normal civillian or against foreign official , here you also must make your concerns that happily use their Iphone or Samsung S series phone at work , instead of like the rest of the world , the government issue secure phone to them and make it clear for them that they use those secure phone for work related materials or they loose their job and loose their privileges .



Same as above.



Hack-Hook said:


> who need filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> several day ago you could not access hostIran servers , do you knew how many business were using it
> i could not access Social security servers 2-3 night ago to prescribe drugs for patient if i was using mobiles phone . do you knew what was the solution for it , use VPN



Again you're extrapolating the conditions of an extraordinary situation.



Hack-Hook said:


> show the extent of censorship



Rather a red herring to distract from my successive counters, I'd say.



Hack-Hook said:


> good , tell me about one such book



Too specific a topic to be able to find examples on the internet in a reasonable time. However it's enough to search for "criticism of law enforcement forces" as such, and one will be presented with numerous cases of public expressions of criticism against said institution.



Hack-Hook said:


> lol its a story , i was trying to write about a person who after using alcohol committed acts that he was sorry about them and was in conflict with himself on how to fix what already happened . I probably had to write about how he did those acts after consuming tea or coffee.



This provides no evidence for anything.



Hack-Hook said:


> the filtering system is as efficient as it can get if on a server you see a website that is not appropriate close or the IPs related to that server not the site or webpage



The fact that VPN's and the like allow for such widespread circumvention of the filtering system means that it's not particularly efficient. And, there are ways to improve it, as explained before.



Hack-Hook said:


> here it include order by a single person



Nothing too uncommon, when an organization is banned in the west, it's quite often an individual judge who takes the decision.



Hack-Hook said:


> so he told half truth , which part



It was an example as to the fact that lies aren't the only things deserving of criticism. Can't comment in detail on a film I haven't watched for ages, but I remember that it was of debatable and questionable quality.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah but look at what i found
> Shim was in a rental car, sitting in the passenger seat, driven by her *16-year-old cousin* Judy Irish.
> wonder at what age you can legally drive in turkey
> 
> 
> legal age of driving in turkey - Google Search
> 
> 
> yes it is 18 year old , she was in a rental car (God only knew what the problem the car had) driven by an under age children who had no driving license and made a head on collision with a cement truk
> the under age illegal driver two years later claimed the truck hit them from back to fox news and all your story is based on that on other hand the truck driver from the day one
> "According to the truck driver, Irish's car was "traveling at a very high speed, went out of control, entered my lane and came under my truck."
> if anybody killed her was her cousin that her reckless driving resulted in the accident and death
> According to the report, Irish was the "sole culprit".[3][13] The report said Irish "entered the junction too fast, violating a lane as well as traffic rules by turning right."[13] After he was initially detained following the accident, Salan was released.



Nice selective and biased treatment of information to support an attempted whitewashing of a probable NATO crime. But it can't work that way.

1) You haven't provided an inkling of evidence that the version presented by Turkish authorities and the truck driver are truthful, which would imply that the purported driver of the car Shim was allegedly traveling in, has been lying or not remembering the event correctly. This unsubstantiated endorsement of the NATO regime's narrative would thus tend to reflect a political preference.

2) Conveniently left out was the fact that Shim's mother, who viewed her daughter's body inside a Beirut morgue, testified that it did not bear a single mark. Strange, isn't it? Wonder how a person supposed to have sat in a car subjected to a frontal collision with a truck, can possibly sustain fatal injuries that leave no trace whatsoever on their body.

https://www.foxnews.com/world/two-y...n-turkey-a-question-lingers-how-did-it-happen









Family suspects foul play in death of US journalist in Turkey


The mother of an Lebanese-American journalist killed in Turkey while working for an Iranian news agency suspects foul play in the death of her daughter, who perished in what Turkish officials say was a traffic accident.




www.foxnews.com





3) Weigh this against the fact that only two days earlier, Shim had publicly declared she received threats from Turkish intelligence, as well as the fact that she was in the process of uncovering a covert channel through which NATO regimes were supplying arms to terrorists in Syria, and it becomes pretty clear which of the two stories would be more likely.



Hack-Hook said:


> again your logic that nato , they bad m, they have motif , they evil , we angel. as i said western Orange vs our orange



Nothing to do with that, but with the fact that instances of western-backed terrorists killing a western journalist in Syria cannot be amalgamated with the same terrorists murdering reporters who work for Iranian media. In the former case, one may assert that their western sponsors had not directed the terrorists to commit such acts. In the latter case however, one cannot draw such a conclusion because here western regimes do have a real political motive for violence against the journalists in question.



Hack-Hook said:


> show both side killed journalists , so don't play I'm holier card with me , never worked on me . never will



Iran didn't kill any western journalists. Your claim was that western regimes treat Iranian media better than Iran is treating theirs. This isn't factual.



Hack-Hook said:


> . the list of irna is different and do other iranian media work outside iran ?



All I know is that numerous western media do have correspondents in Iran, so your initial assertion which kicked off this entire sub-point, namely that this or that western propaganda outlet is deprived of Iran-based reporters, has effectively been shown to be specious.


----------



## aryobarzan

_Today is *HAFEZ SHIRAZI* day: The Persian poet that kept our culture and language alive since 4th century. Take a moment and salute him.






_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> It is 4.5g without any vpn or vps


where since morning irancell don't work here


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> No. Read again what I wrote.


you can't escape it.


SalarHaqq said:


> You made a claim. Substantiate it.


substantiated it by what you said , those dishes that you claim everyone have , or you think people use those dishes to watch those refreshing irib programs


SalarHaqq said:


> The world? Sorry, many things are wrong with the so-called "international community" under zio-American dominance. For those who hadn't noticed yet, it's time to wake up to it.


I'm right everyone is wrong , got it


SalarHaqq said:


> Rare, token and very limited in scope nonetheless. Hardly ever affected the ongoing brainwashing by foreign satellite broadcasters of those who enjoy exposing themselves to it.


made problem fore those who wanted to get brainwashed in Azerbaijan and UAE after that they restricted irib reporters you can't expect you do everything you want and there be no consequences
when you directly attack the satellites with parasites and made problem for their broadcast in all middle east , expect they do something about it and don't tolerate it .


SalarHaqq said:


> Where do they say it stimulated them personally and made them fear for their afterlife? These are different propositions.


when they see a provocative woman in a harmless calligraphy and go to court to close the newspaper for 7 month its clear what they feared . can you tell me why they closed the newspaper over that 


SalarHaqq said:


> No, I'm saying they thought it's an affront to public decency - which is not exactly the same as what you suggested, i.e. that they personally were stimulated by the logo and feared for their afterlife. Kindly grasp the important nuance.
> 
> And secondly, I'm saying it's a non-event i.e. the newspaper was reinstated afterwards, so liberals don't have much to whine about.


for how long nobody see it in that light untill some basij member see the provocation , guess why


SalarHaqq said:


> The charge was dropped thrice by Swedish prosecutors, and everything we know does point to it being more than shaky, as evidenced by the sources I shared.
> 
> Assange did his best to escape a Swedish kangaroo court at the service of zio-American imperialists, which would have sought to jail him for making use of his constitutionally guaranteed rights. And God knows what could have happened to him once behind bars - a "suicide" is easily staged by repressive western security services, they excel in these things. Especially in a place like Sweden, where they go as far as shooting dead Prime Ministers who stray too much from the line, John F. Kennedy style. So Assange cannot be blamed for having sought refuge where he could.
> 
> Also, the British regime cited other pretexts for Assange's arrest.


yeah lack of adequate evidence don't mean it didn't happen specially concerning the nature of the incident and the fact it has happened show it clearly that there must been something 
on the matter of suicide behind bar , well don't you think that happened several time in a certain islamic republic


SalarHaqq said:


> How does any of this make him a "rapist" as you fallaciously claimed, or how does it legitimize his treatment at the hands of liberal so-called "democracies" of the west, which you brandish as exemplary guarantors of free speech?


he was charged with rape admitted to it by escaping . the charge dropped because the nature of the incident make it hard to prove in court , if he didn't think there is some truth to the charge he would not have escaped 


SalarHaqq said:


> What Snowden did, was to lift the veil on how the NSA is unlawfully spying and keeping logs on the totality of USA citizens' internet activity. Thereby, he exposed the bogus nature of so-called "individual freedoms and rights" western regimes like to boast about, and which they use as a weaponized foreign policy instrument to sanction, destabilize and wage war on geopolitical rivals.
> 
> To endorse the USA regime's prosecution against Snowden, is therefore akin to offering Washington a blank check to trample its proclaimed principles of governance, and get away with it simply by classifying as top secret any documents attesting to the mischief of its security agencies. You cannot proceed in this fashion and at the same time chastise Iran for supposed infringements to freedom of information.
> 
> This also means that the global internet, which you'd want the Iranian people to have completely unhindered access to, is very far from the haven of emancipation and liberty you're tending to portray it as, but is in fact a tool of social and political surveillance by the imperial powers to be.


are we talking about it was good act or bad act or we talk about it was legal or illegal . a question if i find access from confidential document from some courts in 60s and publish them in the name of lifting the veil , is my work accepted or I'm a criminal


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> What I posted was substantiated and on point, so there's no basis to this contention.
> 
> Here it's you trying to unfavorably contrast Iran with the west.


you post a 14 sec cut down video and claimed it was evidence of police brutality in USA while the actual incident was 10min and include the guy abuse and attack police and driving under influence of intoxication do you knew how many such videos in last 3 week made about iran police


SalarHaqq said:


> I never use that term in connection with Islamic ideology.


Europeans enlightment happened because of Islam .


SalarHaqq said:


> Yes and those deaths of journalists as a result of Russian and Syrian air or artillery strikes have not been intentional. They were a consequence of unintended collateral damage.


and the death of western journalists by snipers was ordered by west I assume


SalarHaqq said:


> In the middle of an armed conflict, if some individuals aid and abet terrorists in their war crimes, such as the White Helmet members who were seen playing a part in the execution of SAA soldiers, then there's no requirement for a court procedure. In the framework of a shooting war, they become lawful targets.


so you admit Syria killed opposition journalist and claim it was necessary that's enough
so now I can understand who was behind the death of journalist in that list that nobody accept responsibility for their death and i didn't put in 5 example list go and read that long list of reporters who were killed.


SalarHaqq said:


> It doesn't seem so. Which is why we can find reports like the following on the home page of Hamshahri Online as of today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دبیر ستاد امر به معروف را توصیه به سکوت کنید | اگر این خویشتن‌داری ناگوار است برکنارش کنید | با اظهارات شاذ موجب التهاب می شود!
> 
> 
> عضو شورای مرکزی فراکسیون انقلاب اسلامی در نامه‌ای به رییس ستاد امر به معروف و نهی از منکر نوشت: آقای صدیقی در شرایط فعلی بهترین اقدام غیرآسیب‌زا توصیه آقای هاشمی گلپایگانی به سکوت است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hamshahrionline.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Fars News Agency nor Mashregh News are carrying it.


that's not an article written by the news paper another person said something and they reported it simple as that 
that news is report a parliament member words , id fars and mashreq self censure it don't mean the other news paper are reformist or anything


SalarHaqq said:


> People don't run such risks when reading liberal media publications.


but writing them have the danger


SalarHaqq said:


> Right now Iran is facing an extraordinary security situation. Hardly representative of internet or VPN access in regular times.


lol


SalarHaqq said:


> No it's a valid response to your assertion that VPN's are insecure. Firstly because private, ordinary hackers are exploiting those loopholes and backdoors in Microsoft operating systems as much if not more than foreign regime agencies. And secondly because the USA regime does collect all sorts of data on every person across the planet via the internet, and especially in a country like Iran which is a geostrategic adversary to Washington.


the one ordinary hackers use being fixed soon and usa collect more on official and organization that like fools use windows for everything


SalarHaqq said:


> Same as above


and the same answer , if hacker use it , it mean its perograming bug and will be fixed in next update , the real spy backdoors are not known to hackers


SalarHaqq said:


> Again you're extrapolating the conditions of an extraordinary situation.


again LOL , never seen unrest in these area for last 2-3 weeks basij even don't bother come here anymore the unrest is in south of Tehran between lower echelon of society


SalarHaqq said:


> Rather a red herring to distract from my successive counters, I'd say.


counters that mean nothing as they prove nothings


SalarHaqq said:


> Too specific a topic to be able to find examples on the internet in a reasonable time. However it's enough to search for "criticism of law enforcement forces" as such, and one will be presented with numerous cases of public expressions of criticism against said institution.


when you can't find anything that clear what else you can find , nothing , so there is no book on those matters that society care


SalarHaqq said:


> This provides no evidence for anything.


that's where they allow you publish books 



SalarHaqq said:


> The fact that VPN's and the like allow for such widespread circumvention of the filtering system means that it's not particularly efficient. And, there are ways to improve it, as explained before.


again your obsession of vpn, they are illegal , what if I don't like do illegal things , why if i don't want spend money on those signs of corruption


SalarHaqq said:


> Nothing too uncommon, when an organization is banned in the west, it's quite often an individual judge who takes the decision.


a judge, after a hearing not the case here



SalarHaqq said:


> It was an example as to the fact that lies aren't the only things deserving of criticism. Can't comment in detail on a film I haven't watched for ages, but I remember that it was of debatable and questionable quality.


so you don't knew


SalarHaqq said:


> Nice selective and biased treatment of information to support an attempted whitewashing of a probable NATO crime. But it can't work that way.


i provided evidence that the driver was underage without driving license and the car was of questionable quality . also the driver made those claims about being hit from back 2 years later and the accident according to police was heads on you claim otherwise prove it


SalarHaqq said:


> 2) Conveniently left out was the fact that Shim's mother, who viewed her daughter's body inside a Beirut morgue, testified that it did not bear a single mark. Strange, isn't it? Wonder how a person supposed to have sat in a car subjected to a frontal collision with a truck, can possibly sustain fatal injuries that leave no trace whatsoever on their body.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/two-y...n-turkey-a-question-lingers-how-did-it-happen


you must ask yourself how she didn't have a single mark if the truck driver hit her on the order of NATO. honestly you here saying if NATO order your car crushed by a cement truck it won't leave a mark on you m if its an accident it leave marks on you. let me how there maybe no a single mark on your body , you die instantly , there wont be a single mark on you


SalarHaqq said:


> Weigh this against the fact that only two days earlier, Shim had publicly declared she received threats from Turkish intelligence, as well as the fact that she was in the process of uncovering a covert channel through which NATO regimes were supplying arms to terrorists in Syria, and it becomes pretty clear which of the two stories would be more likely.


no weigh it against the fact that the driver was underage and without driving license
the car and cement truck show clearly the nephew and all who say it was not a headon collision when the car was in wrong lane were liars





the truk was even in right side of his lane and its from side , the back of the car is intact again show the nephew was a liar and you only insist on the story because of your Nato obsession


----------



## shadihassan28

WudangMaster said:


> How did you hold up after Ian? I live near Englewood Park & Orlando International and there was LOTS of water, even seeping a little in my front door!


I was fine, Fort Lauderdale worst part was the wind for a little but we never lost power, but I always keep my hurricane supply list in the beginning of may, 4 bags of charcoal, 6 electric lamps, always have 4 cases of water, I don’t have generator my wife thinks I would burn the house down, also tuna and slice bread and lots random chips and junk food,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Iran didn't kill any western journalists. Your claim was that western regimes treat Iranian media better than Iran is treating theirs. This isn't factual.


and western countries didn't killed any iranian journalist as you could not bring even one such cases



SalarHaqq said:


> All I know is that numerous western media do have correspondents in Iran, so your initial assertion which kicked off this entire sub-point, namely that this or that western propaganda outlet is deprived of Iran-based reporters, has effectively been shown to be specious.


in many cases had , and please name some


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580137114565758976

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580137114565758976


Atleast she is spending the money inside the country instead of being like the garbage that loot the land, and then send the money to spend in American economy.

But I get your point lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Stryker1982 said:


> Atleast she is spending the money inside the country instead of being like the garbage that loot the land, and then send the money to spend in American economy.
> 
> But I get your point lol



Yea the point is the father being a mullah and the girl opening her legs. Jumhoriye Eslami zendabaaaddd.

Don't worry. I have those outside of Iran too for you.

Meet Sasha Sobhani. Father is ex ambassador to Venezuela. Undoubtedly his hard working father earned the money in an extreme honest way and sends the money to his son abroad so he can slut around.

Islamic Republic joonet for you.









Or meet the son of MP Aliabadi. He is atleast outside of Iran and investing the money in good ways eh? 











Rasoul Tolouei, 25, son of retired General Saeed Tolouei of the Revolutionary Guard








I did not even post the expensive designer bags of the female members of Khomeini and hundreds others more.

To think there are animals defending this hypocritical ''representative of god on earth'' regime. What a total joke.


Their sons and daughters of both GOH eshaal talab and maghz pehen conservatists are slutting around because of the theft of their relatives in the system while the hard and pious life is only for those normal folks inside Iran.


Damn hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Stryker1982 said:


> Atleast she is spending the money inside the country instead of being like the garbage that loot the land, and then send the money to spend in American economy.
> 
> But I get your point lol


Wait a minute this is in iran, and someone actually posted this on the net, I see men there I see people dancing together, I see questionable drinks, my family is a mix of conservative and liberal but to be honest she would have gotten her butt beat by both sides


----------



## Dariush the Great

shadihassan28 said:


> Wait a minute this is in iran, and someone actually posted this on the net, I see men there I see people dancing together, I see questionable drinks, my family is a mix of conservative and liberal but to be honest she would have gotten her butt beat by both sides


I think she needs to have someone ''ershad'' her around. With a baton or two on the head. How dare that mullah girl to behave like that?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> you can't escape it.



So first you shift your own words, and now you're trying to alter mine. Seriously believing this will cut it, which is the most amusing part. I'm afraid it won't though.



Hack-Hook said:


> substantiated it by what you said , those dishes that you claim everyone have , or you think people use those dishes to watch those refreshing irib programs



I claimed "everyone" has them? Really?



Hack-Hook said:


> I'm right everyone is wrong , got it



And you keep promoting monolithic imposition of liberal dogma upon the entire planet, with no room for dissent.



Hack-Hook said:


> made problem fore those who wanted to get brainwashed in Azerbaijan and UAE after that they restricted irib reporters you can't expect you do everything you want and there be no consequences



For a couple of hours on a single Persian-language broadcaster. What absolute tragedy.



Hack-Hook said:


> when you directly attack the satellites with parasites and made problem for their broadcast in all middle east , expect they do something about it and don't tolerate it .



Interestingly enough,to curtail the rights of Iranian media on their soil they've cited numerous bogus pretexts which have strictly nothing to do with the above. So you may try harder.



Hack-Hook said:


> when they see a provocative woman in a harmless calligraphy and go to court to close the newspaper for 7 month its clear what they feared .



No, it's not and I offered an alternative explanation in my previous posts.



Hack-Hook said:


> for how long nobody see it in that light untill some basij member see the provocation , guess why



Maybe because it was, according to you, an obscure paper which hardly anyone had heard of before.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah lack of adequate evidence don't mean it didn't happen specially concerning the nature of the incident and the fact it has happened show it clearly that there must been something



It's as flimsy an accusation as it can possibly get. Sources I shared demonstrate why.

You going out of your way to try and legitimize the stifling of Assange's freedom of speech, however, says all there is to know about your stance, does it not? Thus, according to your own previously expressed belief, you are not in a position to complain about any real or imagined infringement to free speech in Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> on the matter of suicide behind bar , well don't you think that happened several time in a certain islamic republic



No, I don't.



Hack-Hook said:


> he was charged with rape admitted to it by escaping . the charge dropped because the nature of the incident make it hard to prove in court , if he didn't think there is some truth to the charge he would not have escaped



He escaped for he was fully aware it's because of the political relevance of his work that they were after him, and therefore they would have been capable of unjustly sentencing him. When the justice system is corrupted like in the west, you don't expect a fair trial.

But either way, Assange was not arrested under sexual assault charges. And the violation by western regimes, of his constitutionally guaranteed rights as a journalist is an undeniable reality. Which you seem bent on trying to sweep under the rug, for some reason.



Hack-Hook said:


> are we talking about it was good act or bad act or we talk about it was legal or illegal . a question if i find access from confidential document from some courts in 60s and publish them in the name of lifting the veil , is my work accepted or I'm a criminal



We're talking about the fact that by your logic, western regimes would be enabled to trample with utter impunity every nice sounding principle they pretend to uphold. And in effect, that's what they're doing. We know, thanks to the likes of Snowden.

Now we also know it hardly bothers you when western regimes violate the very principles you randomly accuse the Iranian government of failing to implement. 



Hack-Hook said:


> you post a 14 sec cut down video and claimed it was evidence of police brutality in USA while the actual incident was 10min and include the guy abuse and attack police and driving under influence of intoxication do you knew how many such videos in last 3 week made about iran police



False. I never present that short sequence as "evidence of police brutality in the USA", but as an illustration of what the word 'hits' means - and you know it. The clip perfectly exemplified my point.

As for the events of the past three weeks in Iran, it started out with extreme violence against law enforcement forces and the latter largely holding back. Try having mobs in the USA stone law enforcement officers and kick them repeatedly to the head while they're on the ground, attack them with weapons, and make sure this takes place dozens of times across the country. The reaction of USA police would make anything witnessed in Iran look like a schoolyard brawl.



Hack-Hook said:


> Europeans enlightment happened because of Islam .



No it didn't, and western tenets of Enlightenment are far removed from Islamic ones. They are, in fact, deeply antinomical.



Hack-Hook said:


> and the death of western journalists by snipers was ordered by west I assume



You may argue along those lines when it comes to western journalists. Not when the victims happen to be affiliated with Iranian media, because in this case and unlike the latter ones, western regimes have a concrete motive to resort to violence. A geostrategic motive.



Hack-Hook said:


> so you admit Syria killed opposition journalist and claim it was necessary that's enough



At this point you appear to be experiencing comprehension issues.



Hack-Hook said:


> so now I can understand who was behind the death of journalist in that list that nobody accept responsibility for their death and i didn't put in 5 example list go and read that long list of reporters who were killed.



Feel free to delude yourself, if you so wish.



Hack-Hook said:


> that's not an article written by the news paper another person said something and they reported it simple as that
> that news is report a parliament member words , id fars and mashreq self censure it don't mean the other news paper are reformist or anything



It does say a lot about the reformist leanings of Hamshahri. Many people say many things on a daily basis. What a newspaper will select from amongst those statements, and what it will publish on its front page is determined by and reflective of its orientation.

Hamshahri will pick this one because it offers an opportunity to propagate criticism of the dress code and hejab law. Whilst at the same time, they will deliberately choose to stay silent on arguments made in favor of said regulations or, to echo your formulation, they'll exercise self-censorship in regards to the latter types of arguments. It's a liberal paper, after all.



Hack-Hook said:


> but writing them have the danger



Revolutionary media have been coerced by liberal administrations as well. Revolutionary journalist have been physically assaulted, one was stabbed in the head around the time of the so-called "Green Movement" fitna because his views were not to the liking of liberals. Others like Vahid Yaminpur have been receiving death threats on a regular basis.



Hack-Hook said:


> lol



How insightful and convincing a retort.



Hack-Hook said:


> the one ordinary hackers use being fixed soon and usa collect more on official and organization that like fools use windows for everything



Nothing going's to be fixed in Microsoft operating systems. Their hollow mantra that they're going to "fix it soon" has been heard for several decades and systematically turned out to be pure scam.

As for the USA regime, it's irrelevant what sort of internet users they're collecting more data on. They do keep logs on every sort of private user activity, especially of Iranians because the Washington regime's hostile towards Iran. So the above quoted contention doesn't affect my point.



Hack-Hook said:


> and the same answer , if hacker use it , it mean its perograming bug and will be fixed in next update , the real spy backdoors are not known to hackers



Security vulnerabilities will never be eliminated from a device like smartphones, and hackers - let alone hostile western regimes, will never cease accessing the private data of smartphone users.



Hack-Hook said:


> again LOL , never seen unrest in these area for last 2-3 weeks basij even don't bother come here anymore the unrest is in south of Tehran between lower echelon of society



Extraordinary restrictions to the internet in times of exceptional security challenges are very often applied on a nationwide basis. Fact is that the current security situation is the sole reason behind those connection issues you showed. And you know full well.



Hack-Hook said:


> counters that mean nothing as they prove nothings



I'd very much doubt that, seeing how your assertions have been methodically debunked.



Hack-Hook said:


> when you can't find anything that clear what else you can find , nothing , so there is no book on those matters that society care



Gratuitous statement.



Hack-Hook said:


> that's where they allow you publish books



Incomprehensible.



Hack-Hook said:


> again your obsession of vpn, they are illegal , what if I don't like do illegal things , why if i don't want spend money on those signs of corruption



You're using a VPN on here. 



Hack-Hook said:


> a judge, after a hearing not the case here



No, there's no "hearing" in many cases where organizations are banned in the west. They are spied upon by domestic intelligence services, "evidence" accumulated against them, a judgement passed, they're formally disbanded, their assets seized and that's it.



Hack-Hook said:


> so you don't knew



I remember it being questionable.



Hack-Hook said:


> also the driver made those claims about being hit from back 2 years later and the accident according to police was heads on you claim otherwise prove it



Doesn't really matter at what point in time the purported driver's statement was made. You need to substantiate your claim that the version put forth by Turkish authorities is accurate. So far you've failed to do so.



Hack-Hook said:


> you must ask yourself how she didn't have a single mark if the truck driver hit her on the order of NATO. honestly you here saying if NATO order your car crushed by a cement truck it won't leave a mark on you m if its an accident it leave marks on you. let me how there maybe no a single mark on your body , you die instantly , there wont be a single mark on you



I discovered her mother's declaration today. This of course opens up an entirely new set of hypotheses, including that Shim might have been killed in completely different circumstances, at another time and place.

You're free to assume, without a hint towards a possible underlying motivation let alone concrete proof, that her mother would've lied about it.

But accident or not, under both eventualities the NATO narrative looks extremely shaky. Nothing else could be expected from serial manipulators like these anyway.



Hack-Hook said:


> no weigh it against the fact that the driver was underage and without driving license
> the car and cement truck show clearly the nephew and all who say it was not a headon collision when the car was in wrong lane were liars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the truk was even in right side of his lane and its from side , the back of the car is intact again show the nephew was a liar and you only insist on the story because of your Nato obsession



This proves nothing much, it's well within the competence of a state to stage a scene like this for a photo op. Can be arranged in a few hours.



Hack-Hook said:


> and western countries didn't killed any iranian journalist as you could not bring even one such cases



I mentioned two highly probable cases, where circumstances are heavily pointing to such assassinations. The victims just weren't Iranian, but were working for Iranian media.



Hack-Hook said:


> in many cases had , and please name some



Tune into some western propaganda outlet. There are western journalists in Iran all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Dariush the Great said:


> I think she needs to have someone ''ershad'' her around. With a baton or two on the head. How dare that mullah girl to behave like that?


The very least an auntie smacking her on the head and telling her she’s a embarrassment, batons kill just saying, but definitely double standards I’m surprised the morality police hasn’t carted her away!


----------



## shadihassan28

Raghfarm007 said:


> Which one are you in the picture??


Hardee har har, come on my cat is adorable


----------



## shadihassan28

MyNameAintJeff said:


> These welfare projects will end up breaking the backs of western economies. Just wait and see


Welfare is fine I don’t disagree with it people need a helping hand, don’t agree with the people who abuse it and there are way to many who abuse it.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> So first you shift your own words, and now you're trying to alter mine. Seriously believing this will cut it, which is the most amusing part. I'm afraid it won't though.


never shifted any word and you try to change yours


SalarHaqq said:


> I claimed "everyone" has them? Really?


go read your post
there is no need for everyone have them , I don't have them and god knew for how long I didn't watch that refreshing IRIB


SalarHaqq said:


> And you keep promoting monolithic imposition of liberal dogma upon the entire planet, with no room for dissent.


and you impose a dogma on a nation while yourself sit on that monolithic dogma you so much hate


SalarHaqq said:


> For a couple of hours on a single Persian-language broadcaster. What absolute tragedy.


are you serious , you make problem for others , Persians , Arab Turks any one and say its only a single Persians broadcaster? 


SalarHaqq said:


> Interestingly enough,to curtail the rights of Iranian media on their soil they've cited numerous bogus pretexts which have strictly nothing to do with the above. So you may try harder.


it was exactly one of them , also there was the matter of some funny confession on TV several month after arrest that was claimed was taken by force if i recall correctly 



SalarHaqq said:


> No, it's not and I offered an alternative explanation in my previous posts.


that explain nothing of the case


SalarHaqq said:


> Maybe because it was, according to you, an obscure paper which hardly anyone had heard of before.


the one who legally have authority to decide if its appropriate deemed it appropriate and gave it permission to be published like that , and what they managed by this nonsense , for 7 month closing the newspaper and change the logo so instead of sitting it look like bending forward 


SalarHaqq said:


> It's as flimsy an accusation as it can possibly get. Sources I shared demonstrate why.
> 
> You going out of your way to try and legitimize the stifling of Assange's freedom of speech, however, says all there is to know about your stance, does it not? Thus, according to your own previously expressed belief, you are not in a position to complain about any real or imagined infringement to free speech in Iran.


assange escaped show there was truth to it.


SalarHaqq said:


> No, I don't.


you mean Saeed Emami , and several others didn't commit suicide , I f you think so i don't knew why i discuss it with you 

its useless to continue this discussion with you you change your word , don't accept fact always say NATO this masonry that ,so its true we are right they are bad. and are not interested in facts.

go spread the conspiracy theory concerning shim , wonder who kill a person that stated she is tired and this is her last trip and want to go back to USA and live with her family
you always make claim that cant proof and say go to look at western media or something like that . always say not to spread something that is not certain but when it come to yourself its ok to do such things and you find another excuses to do so while denying the simple facts and answer that is in front of you .


SalarHaqq said:


> Doesn't really matter at what point in time the purported driver's statement was made. You need to substantiate your claim that the version put forth by Turkish authorities is accurate. So far you've failed to do so.


and you fail to prove it wrong only state what i easily prove as lie


SalarHaqq said:


> I discovered her mother's declaration today. This of course opens up an entirely new set of hypotheses, including that Shim might have been killed in completely different circumstances, at another time and place.


so her cousin is also liar and in the murder. i taught you already made your claims on her ninsenses


SalarHaqq said:


> But accident or not, under both eventualities the NATO narrative looks extremely shaky. Nothing else could be expected from serial manipulators like these anyway.


in fact its your narrative that is shaky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> never shifted any word and you try to change yours



I illustrated where and how with screenshots. And am yet to see something similar with regards to my words.



Hack-Hook said:


> go read your post



You'd gain by doing that. I remember what I wrote. And quite the contrary, I challenged your assertion that the 'people' (in generic terms) wish to watch satellite TV by asking whether you had conducted a survey of the entire population to come up with an overly generalizing statement:








Hack-Hook said:


> there is no need for everyone have them , I don't have them and god knew for how long I didn't watch that refreshing IRIB



Good for you. But it can't be projected on everyone.



Hack-Hook said:


> and you impose a dogma on a nation



I do not have the power to do so.



Hack-Hook said:


> while yourself sit on that monolithic dogma you so much hate



Resisting it through peaceful and legal means.



Hack-Hook said:


> are you serious , you make problem for others , Persians , Arab Turks any one and say its only a single Persians broadcaster?



Iran usually jams a single Persian-language, foreign based broadcaster at a time. And does so very rarely, for short periods (couple of days).



Hack-Hook said:


> it was exactly one of them , also there was the matter of some funny confession on TV several month after arrest that was claimed was taken by force if i recall correctly



Claimed, yes. But western regimes and oppositionists also claim Iran has violated the JCPOA, that Iran is responsible for wars in the region, that Iran is repressing linguistic minorities and what not.



Hack-Hook said:


> that explain nothing of the case



A desire to ensure public decency would've motivated them enough to protest the logo. They didn't need to fear specifically for their own personal afterlives.



Hack-Hook said:


> assange escaped show there was truth to it.



No. It's a demonstration of the fact that western regimes won't shy away from setting up kangaroo courts to muzzle critical journalists. Nobody wants to stand trial before an unjust court ready to sentence people based on fabricated charges.

Also the articles I shared shed light on the fallacious nature of the accusation.

But this is all beside the point, since Assange hasn't been arrested on these charges anyway. He sought asylum at the embassy in London because the USA regime was persecuting him and not for sexual assault. The reason he's been deprived of his freedom is that powers to be in the west didn't like what his media was publishing - in violation of every principle falsely proclaimed by those same powers.

And you're apparently endorsing it? So, why complain about real or imagined infringements to freedom of the press in Iran?



Hack-Hook said:


> you mean Saeed Emami , and several others didn't commit suicide , I f you think so i don't knew why i discuss it with you



I was talking about murder disguised as suicide.



Hack-Hook said:


> go spread the conspiracy theory concerning shim , wonder who kill a person that stated she is tired and this is her last trip and want to go back to USA and live with her family



Maybe the people who, based on her own words, had threatened her two days before her death?



Hack-Hook said:


> you always make claim that cant proof and say go to look at western media or something like that . always say not to spread something that is not certain but when it come to yourself its ok to do such things and you find another excuses to do so while denying the simple facts and answer that is in front of you .



When it's certain I say so, and when I find it probable or improbable based on indications I say so as well, and share those indications.



Hack-Hook said:


> and you fail to prove it wrong only state what i easily prove as lie



Those aren't undeniable proof. And you didn't address every problem with the NATO narrative or every questions it raises in light of the other facts we know.



Hack-Hook said:


> so her cousin is also liar and in the murder. i taught you already made your claims on her ninsenses





Hack-Hook said:


> in fact its your narrative that is shaky



I'm saying that whether or not she lost her life in that car, the NATO narrative will remain highly questionable.

1) If she was indeed in that vehicle, and if her cousin was truly driving it, then how come said cousin is giving a different description of the event?

And also, in this case her mother would be lying about having seen her daughter's body in an externally intact state. Now, why would her mother do such a thing? To my knowledge, there's no known motivation on her part for spreading this kind of a false testimony.

Whereas there was clearly a political motivation for the west and its regional allies to prevent Press TV from releasing the sensitive information Shim was in the process of uncovering. Coupled with the fact that she reported having received threats by Turkish intelligence two days prior, wouldn't that strike an objective observer as rather odd?

2) If her mother spoke the truth about what she witnessed at the morgue that day, then the version officially given by Turkish authorities would be entirely deceitful.


----------



## Stryker1982

shadihassan28 said:


> The very least an auntie smacking her on the head and telling her she’s a embarrassment, batons kill just saying, but definitely double standards I’m surprised the morality police hasn’t carted her away!


Morality police is for the plebians. The powerful's children act like western rich people while the normal people follow the rules. And people wonder why Islam popularity is declining in Iran.



Dariush the Great said:


> hard and pious life is only for those normal folks inside Iran.


Hard and pious life is for the plebians.

Luxury, sex, drugs, and parties is for the many relatives of the Islamic Republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> You'd gain by doing that. I remember what I wrote. And quite the contrary, I challenged your assertion that the 'people' (in generic terms) wish to watch satellite TV by asking whether you had conducted a survey of the entire population to come up with an overly generalizing statement:


and i pointed you yourself said 










SalarHaqq said:


> I do not have the power to do so.


preach it , adore it



SalarHaqq said:


> Resisting it through peaceful and legal means.


just like family of some certain pm, minister and presidents perhaps


SalarHaqq said:


> Iran usually jams a single Persian-language, foreign based broadcaster at a time. And does so very rarely, for short periods (couple of days).


at the time they jammed satellite themselves as i said i don't have satellite and don't knew what is the recent preferred technique


SalarHaqq said:


> Claimed, yes. But western regimes and oppositionists also claim Iran has violated the JCPOA, that Iran is responsible for wars in the region, that Iran is repressing linguistic minorities and what not.


this one was not claim and proven even some of neighbors complained


SalarHaqq said:


> A desire to ensure public decency would've motivated them enough to protest the logo. They didn't need to fear specifically for their own personal afterlives.


the newspaper had all the permision for that logo and the new logo become more immodest.


SalarHaqq said:


> No. It's a demonstration of the fact that western regimes won't shy away from setting up kangaroo courts to muzzle critical journalists. Nobody wants to stand trial before an unjust court ready to sentence people based on fabricated charges.


no it shown that there was something 


SalarHaqq said:


> I was talking about murder disguised as suicide.


I wanted to put 10 name there , but told to myself its not the good time . there is a page on Wikipedia on the list of name of some interesting people who died while they were arrested in Iran


SalarHaqq said:


> Maybe the people who, based on her own words, had threatened her two days before her death?


and according to her memoir she was tired and leaving reporting for good


SalarHaqq said:


> I'm saying that whether or not she lost her life in that car, the NATO narrative will remain highly questionable.
> 
> 1) If she was indeed in that vehicle, and if her cousin was truly driving it, then how come said cousin is giving a different description of the event?


two year later .
the question is how you accept word of the cousin who at the time of accident sad she don't reacall and two years later she recalled somethimng which was against all evidence


SalarHaqq said:


> And also, in this case her mother would be lying about having seen her daughter's body in an externally intact state. Now, why would her mother do such a thing? To my knowledge, there's no known motivation on her part for spreading this kind of a false testimony.


prove nothing as f you die instantly you will have no mark and as i said if there was no accident then the cousin is a liar.
by the way the mother talked nonsense a complete autopsy was done on her body before it be sent back to her family it was literally impossible the body has no cut


SalarHaqq said:


> Whereas there was clearly a political motivation for the west and its regional allies to prevent Press TV from releasing the sensitive information Shim was in the process of uncovering. Coupled with the fact that she reported having received threats by Turkish intelligence two days prior, wouldn't that strike an objective observer as rather odd?


she was in posession of shit , everybody was knowing what happening in kubani and unlike what press tv said she was not coming back from kubane , she was going there as she didn't liked the photo his photographer take and bought a camera and wanted herself take the photos as she liked .

and no matter what , she was in a rental car with no certainty about its condition and the driver was an underage with no license


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> and i pointed you yourself said
> View attachment 886476
> 
> View attachment 886477



Yeah, and? A large percentage, as in 40% or so, may wish to watch the nonsense. And so they do. But, that is not synonymous with "the people" nonetheless.

Everything I said stands therefore, there's no contradiction in it nor does it corroborate your suggestion.



Hack-Hook said:


> preach it , adore it



Of course I will. I'm certainly not going to adopt an uncritical approach towards the agenda of a cabal of oppressive imperialists seeking to extend their totalitarian control over bastions of independence and subject the rest of mankind to their tyrannical rule.



Hack-Hook said:


> just like family of some certain pm, minister and presidents perhaps



No idea what you're on about here, and what's certain is that none of my relatives has ever acted as a "prime minister, minister or president".



Hack-Hook said:


> at the time they jammed satellite themselves as i said i don't have satellite and don't knew what is the recent preferred technique



Whatever was jammed, the disruption hardly lasted for more than some hours. Most probably it was meant to test the jamming devices.



Hack-Hook said:


> this one was not claim and proven even some of neighbors complained



There's no proof for those allegations of forced confessions. Just a claim by Iran's existential enemies, known for the blatant and massive disinformation they're spreading about Iran.



Hack-Hook said:


> the newspaper had all the permision for that logo and the new logo become more immodest.



So you still have no evidence for the contention that the plaintiffs were motivated by fear for their own individual afterlives. Noted.



Hack-Hook said:


> no it shown that there was something



1) Assange has not been arrested on those grounds.

2) You keep dismissing the fact that a high profile journalist is being violently repressed in the west, and are throwing in a red herring instead, in order to derail. You're thus attempting to cover up and/or minimize the significance of repressive measures against Assange, while trying to blacken his image, which is a way of legitimizing the violations he is being subjected to.

3) By your own stated standards, this implies that you are no longer in a position to complain about anything Iranian authorities decide to enact in this field.



Hack-Hook said:


> I wanted to put 10 name there , but told to myself its not the good time . there is a page on Wikipedia on the list of name of some interesting people who died while they were arrested in Iran



Doesn't mean that Assange was not running the risk of getting assassinated in a Swedish jail on behalf of the USA regime.



Hack-Hook said:


> and according to her memoir she was tired and leaving reporting for good



She lost her life while being employed as a journalist by Press TV, and while working on an immensely sensitive report. For which she received threats from Turkish intelligence. Intelligence services do not issue threats for nothing, especially to a journalist.



Hack-Hook said:


> two year later .



And?



Hack-Hook said:


> the question is how you accept word of the cousin who at the time of accident sad she don't reacall and two years later she recalled somethimng which was against all evidence



People can be under shock right after an accident, with memories resurfacing afterwards.



Hack-Hook said:


> prove nothing as f you die instantly you will have no mark



No person perishing as a result of this sort of a road collision will leave behind an entirely unscratched body.



Hack-Hook said:


> and as i said if there was no accident then the cousin is a liar.



And if there was, then her mother lied. For which no rational explanation has been offered, however.



Hack-Hook said:


> by the way the mother talked nonsense a complete autopsy was done on her body before it be sent back to her family it was literally impossible the body has no cut



Why would she deliver such a false testimony?



Hack-Hook said:


> she was in posession of shit , everybody was knowing what happening in kubani and unlike what press tv said she was not coming back from kubane , she was going there as she didn't liked the photo his photographer take and bought a camera and wanted herself take the photos as she liked .



Shim was in the process of preparing a groundbreaking report on covert arms deliveries by NATO regimes to terrorists in Syria.

Implicit knowledge is irrelevant at this level, which is precisely why western regimes kept going about it covertly. The publication of concrete evidence would have had a colossal impact worldwide.



Hack-Hook said:


> and no matter what , she was in a rental car with no certainty about its condition and the driver was an underage with no license



Her mother's statement tends to cast doubt on this.

And at any rate, she declared having received threats from Turkish security agencies two days prior to her demise. And was working on a sensitive report whose publication would have caused NATO regimes an enormous political headache and heavily jeopardized their terrorist war on Syria in the information realm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

تهران در آخرالزمان


«ری» شهری است با قدمتی چند هزار ساله که زمانی از بزرگترین و آبادترین شهرهای جهان به شمار می رفت. این شهر که روزگاری در مسیر جادّۀ ابریشم که غرب دنیای آن زمان را به شرق وصل می‌کرده، قرار داشت و بازرگانانی از گوشه و کنار جهان در آنجا رفت و آمد داشتند، به گفتۀ اصمعی، «عروس دنیا و مرکز تجارت مردم»...



montazeran-313.blogsky.com


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahaider97

Sardar330 said:


> تهران در آخرالزمان
> 
> 
> «ری» شهری است با قدمتی چند هزار ساله که زمانی از بزرگترین و آبادترین شهرهای جهان به شمار می رفت. این شهر که روزگاری در مسیر جادّۀ ابریشم که غرب دنیای آن زمان را به شرق وصل می‌کرده، قرار داشت و بازرگانانی از گوشه و کنار جهان در آنجا رفت و آمد داشتند، به گفتۀ اصمعی، «عروس دنیا و مرکز تجارت مردم»...
> 
> 
> 
> montazeran-313.blogsky.com


Can you give a gist in english? 

On the topic of eschatology, we shias need to get together to get a better understanding of who is sufiani, that seems like one of the most important sign. Just read a narration translated in urdu, at the end Imam's(AS) message was, as a sign sufiani is enough for you.

@SalarHaqq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

SalarHaqq said:


> What does this prove in regards to my comment? I cited a number of concrete facts, none of which are invalidated by the above source.
> 
> A source which, moreover, is anything but neutral, given how it is funded by Facebook and Google i.e. private corporate interests with close ties to the USA regime. It is even displaying the USA regime's flag as part of its logo. Hardly authoritative, I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Funding - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Prior to fiscal 2010, we were supported entirely by three sources: funds from the APPC’s own resources (specifically an endowment created in 1993 by the Annenberg Foundation at the direction of the late Walter Annenberg, and a 1995 grant by the Annenberg Foundation to fund APPC’s Washington...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Ukraine's president being Jewish, the only thing this shows, is the cognitive dissonance of the conceptual framework underlying NATO policies.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a whole series of events leading up to Moscow's decision to intervene militarily in Ukraine, in particular NATO's continuous drive to instrumentalize the Ukrainian regime against Russia, and turn it into a serious security threat against the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) In Ukraine the phenomenon is much more widespread and institutionalized. E.g. neo-Nazi units integrated into the official armed forces of the country. Major streets named after a leading local collaborator of the Third Reich. Municipality officials in the capital city of Kiev publicly glorifying said leader. No equivalent anywhere else.
> 
> 2) What the above implies, is that in Ukraine it happens to be directly state sponsored. Again no equivalent elsewhere.
> 
> 3) The Ukrainian regime's foreign patrons, i.e. the USA and Isra"el", as well as globalist oligarchs who funded the CIA-engineered "colored revolutions" in Ukraine (Soros etc) are the root cause behind this "nazification" of Ukrainian society and government institutions, which they've been promoting in a calculated and deliberate manner, because historically the Ukrainian far right has been marked by a violently anti-Russian orientation. This is used by NATO to turn Ukraine into a geopolitical tool for its plots and aggressive bullying policies against the Russian Federation on its western frontier.
> 
> So Ukraine definitely stands out in this regard, and can impossibly be assimilated with other countries, where neo-Nazi currents are on the contrary marginalized by the powers to be, and play no such significant role in society and politics.


LOL! The Russians try really hard to push the Nazi threat in Ukraine they resort to false flag. Countries that have fought against Nazis don't believe that BS since you got countries like Poland, France, UK, U.S. all providing support to the so called Nazi led government head by a Jewish President. Doesn't justified invading Ukraine under such stupid denazification special military operation even with so called support by Israel or U.S. and so on. Even the Russians fleeing the country don't believe in that BS story about the threat of Nazis. And we already have Russians fleeing to Alaska.





And now you have them resorting to this kind of lie. Gay Satanist Nazi government led by Jewish leader.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580125305200840704


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Why would she deliver such a false testimony?


why false testimony by families of some people who found dead in recent event?



SalarHaqq said:


> Shim was in the process of preparing a groundbreaking report on covert arms deliveries by NATO regimes to terrorists in Syria.
> 
> Implicit knowledge is irrelevant at this level, which is precisely why western regimes kept going about it covertly. The publication of concrete evidence would have had a colossal impact worldwide.


no such reports ever made or found in materialls left behind after her death , she was just reporting on what happened in kubanee and that was not where turkey or nato provide arms to isis and co. it was a place that kurds being bombed by turkey . at least check facts



SalarHaqq said:


> Her mother's statement tends to cast doubt on this.


yeah so the story again changed , the 16 year cousin somehow managed to have driving license and the car was not a rental one anymore and as explained the mother story won't change anything . the body was autopsied , when they close the body after that they make sure it look as natural as possible , if the body has fractured bone they align it so the body don't look deformed and if you die instantly there won't be any mark on your body


----------



## Dariush the Great

Muhammed45 said:


> We are more civilized than western chimpanzees
> 
> Looks like that you havent been to Iran recently. Making this a political matter had an other goal that i explained it already. The fight between a minority and the majority is not over hijab as of now.


I am reposting this here in our own section.

Well let me make it more clear for you. Hijab is not the main point of discussion (it is a part of it). The biggest discussion and point majority of Iranians have is that they do not want the IR.

It is simple as that. Now you can come and say we are all foreign agents (which will prove your own incompetence to raise such a population) and we are doing the bidding of others etc but the matter of fact is a lot of people in Iran are unhappy with the IR establishment and want it gone or at the very very least reform it heavily.

And i am saying this in the most nicest way possible to you because you seem to be a bit more polite compared to the other disgraceful (foreign) freaks over here.


----------



## Muhammed45

Dariush the Great said:


> I am reposting this here in our own section.
> 
> Well let me make it more clear for you. Hijab is not the main point of discussion (it is a part of it). The biggest discussion and point majority of Iranians have is that they do not want the IR.


I don't think so. Please remember that almost 40 years ago 98 percent of voters voted in favor of IR. IR based the national laws upon that vote of absolute majority. 





That's the majority of 40 years ago. Not much different from today. 



Dariush the Great said:


> It is simple as that. Now you can come and say we are all foreign agents (which will prove your own incompetence to raise such a population) and we are doing the bidding of others etc but the matter of fact is a lot of people in Iran are unhappy with the IR establishment and want it gone or at the very very least reform it heavily.


No, you are not an agent. Just different values


Dariush the Great said:


> And i am saying this in the most nicest way possible to you because you seem to be a bit more polite compared to the other disgraceful (foreign) freaks over here.


Have you my respect too. We can discuss the issue of hijab in ancient Iran and Arabs or other civilizations but the point of all this, is that we will not drop who we are and were. Just because westerners do not like us, we won't be like them. We have strong roots in history of human kind. We are much better than western savages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Muhammed45 said:


> I don't think so. Please remember that almost 40 years ago 98 percent of voters voted in favor of IR. IR based the national laws upon that vote of absolute majority.
> View attachment 886568
> 
> 
> That's the majority of 40 years ago. Not much different from today.
> 
> 
> No, you are not an agent. Just different values
> 
> Have you my respect too. We can discuss the issue of hijab in ancient Iran and Arabs or other civilizations but the point of all this, is that we will not drop who we are and were. Just because westerners do not like us, we won't be like them. We have strong roots in history of human kind. We are much better than western savages.


Mohamad, that was 44 years ago! You are posting results of 44 years ago! Come on!
There is a *new generation* that does not accept your values at all. Befahm baradare man, befahm!


Look at this Mohammad,

This is what the our schoolgirls in the same nezaam education institutions think of your leaders. This is the generation that has been raised up in Iran under the current establishment.








There is a serious rift and disconnection between the nezaam and the common folk. Average Iranian wakes up cursing the leader and goes to bed cursing Islam. What have you done to these people to make them hate your values so much?

Corruption and theft is rampant and there is injustice in every corner of the street and that is what is making people angry. You need to wake up. In Iran it is even worse than other countries the amount of corruption and injustice, especially you claim to have a system of god but the same system is rewarding the thieves.

There will not be a full blown revolution right now but who knows in a few years or decades time?

Time, mohamad jan, time changes people. Either you are going to adapt or you will be erased. If you are wise you are going to listen to your people. We belong to the same country and no we are not bought by anyone, we are not following anyone just ourselves.

It is totally up to the nezaam to listen to the younger generation of people. If you are having a problem with them now you going to have a problem with them the coming decades too because they are the future.

This is only talking about the youth of the nation. Not even talking about millions of other middle aged/elderly.


----------



## WudangMaster

shadihassan28 said:


> I was fine, Fort Lauderdale worst part was the wind for a little but we never lost power, but I always keep my hurricane supply list in the beginning of may, 4 bags of charcoal, 6 electric lamps, always have 4 cases of water, I don’t have generator my wife thinks I would burn the house down, also tuna and slice bread and lots random chips and junk food,


The worst I dealt with was Charlie of 04 that really ripped up orange, Seminole, Volusia, Osceola, etc counties. That was tremendous wind damage but Ian dumped more water than I have ever seen here and a lot of cars and property are water damaged, not wind damaged so there will be a lot of people screwed out of insurance. Get separate water and flood coverage if you can. 
I do the same supply wise; I keep a hedge from June to Novemberish with water and stuff.


----------



## lydian fall

ahaider97 said:


> Can you give a gist in english?
> 
> On the topic of eschatology, we shias need to get together to get a better understanding of who is sufiani, that seems like one of the most important sign. Just read a narration translated in urdu, at the end Imam's(AS) message was, as a sign sufiani is enough for you.
> 
> @SalarHaqq


It's about a Fitnah that begins from Rey (most probably tehran) and it will weaken Seyyed Khurasani's army and in vacuum of power bloodsucker sufiyani will appear from Shaam (today Syria) to kill people from Syria to Iraq and Mecca and Medina. He even sends army to destroy Kaaba but his army totally destroys by landslide

And then people of Khurasan led by Seyyed Khurasani and Hassani Gilani will go to Mecca to assist Imam Mahdi (A.S) against Zionists, Turks and Romans


----------



## ahaider97

Sardar330 said:


> It's about a Fitnah that begins from Rey (most probably tehran) and it will weaken Seyyed Khurasani's army and in vacuum of power bloodsucker sufiyani will appear from Shaam (today Syria) to kill people from Syria to Iraq and Mecca and Medina. He even sends army to destroy Kaaba but his army totally destroys by landslide
> 
> And then people of Khurasan will go to Mecca to assist Imam Mahdi


I remember reading a similar theory in sheikh Ali Korani's book, he postulates that the reason khurasani appears late i.e. in Iraq after the Imam's (ATJS) reappearance is that khurasani will be busy in internal strife. It's just a theory though.

What I'm more interested is in Sufiani, as this is a very important sign in the narrations. I'd be interested in reading proper scholarship of narrations regarding him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

ahaider97 said:


> I remember reading a similar theory in sheikh Ali Korani's book, he postulates that the reason khurasani appears late i.e. in Iraq after the Imam's (ATJS) reappearance is that khurasani will be busy in internal strife. It's just a theory though.
> 
> What I'm more interested is in Sufiani, as this is a very important sign in the narrations. I'd be interested in reading proper scholarship of narrations regarding him.


Yeah also Turks have two campaigns

First they'll destroy Azerbaijan and second they'll destroy Damascus and let sufiyani rise






Unrest and barbarian crackdown in Europe:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

WudangMaster said:


> The worst I dealt with was Charlie of 04 that really ripped up orange, Seminole, Volusia, Osceola, etc counties. That was tremendous wind damage but Ian dumped more water than I have ever seen here and a lot of cars and property are water damaged, not wind damaged so there will be a lot of people screwed out of insurance. Get separate water and flood coverage if you can.
> I do the same supply wise; I keep a hedge from June to Novemberish with water and stuff.


Wilma was my worse, no power etc, just because my wife drove me nuts because her first hurricane experience, otherwise I had my Honda civic destroyed one time, but if you ask me if I remember which hurricane it was honestly I can’t remember, I just remember when I was younger my dad took the check had my car fixed for less than half of the check and the bigger half disappeared lol I’m assuming it went into his bank accounts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580495042946686976


----------



## shadihassan28

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580495042946686976


Honestly that was kind of silly two remote control toys fighting each other reminded me of when I got a rc race car from my cousin and was crashing it with against my cousins rc racer mine won


----------



## shadihassan28

You I’ve been caught up with what’s going in Iran and Ukraine that I honestly haven’t been reading the news in Palestine, the resistance movement has been making some serious hits on the idf but these aren’t the same random acts that have been in the past, these seem to be guys keeping low profiles not telling anyone keeping it tight. It seems like it’s starting to spread like wildfire with other organized attacks and sporadic attacks, it’s been going on for the past year with Jenin and Nablus but seems like it’s starting to take form, personally I don’t Palestinian need a third intifada, before you think I’m a traitor I’m not I think the pa should dissolve and tell the Israelis you can have it back, why because either Israel stays an occupation with the economic burdens of running an occupation state, have their own police and military and government take over everything again, which they can’t do either A they decide to unilaterally seize control of land and cut Palestinian off to 30 percent of land like a prison with no one to govern them and allow what they consider extremists to take over or b one national state with Palestinians outnumbering the Jewish population, only thing stopping that is Palestinian corruption pa likes their fat paychecks from all the corruption and Hamas who now enjoys their own fiefdom in Gaza, corruption and incompetence.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Oldman1 said:


> LOL! The Russians try really hard to push the Nazi threat in Ukraine they resort to false flag. Countries that have fought against Nazis don't believe that BS since you got countries like Poland, France, UK, U.S. all providing support to the so called Nazi led government



What we're witnessing in Ukraine today, is a customized form of neo-Nazism engineered by NATO and bankrolled by globalist oligarchs, which is tailored to be weaponized against Russia in particular. Simple as that.



Oldman1 said:


> head by a Jewish President.



It's not Russia's fault that local Ukrainian neo-Nazis have decided to implement a moratorium on their Judeophobia and Polonophobia, and concentrate their hatred on Russia instead, with the blessing of the west.



Oldman1 said:


> Doesn't justified invading Ukraine under such stupid denazification special military operation even with so called support by Israel or U.S. and so on.



Russia is reacting to continuous, hostile NATO encroachment and expansion along her western borders, which culminated in a CIA-orchestrated "colored revolution" and resulted in the seizure of power by rabidly anti-Russian elements backed by local neo-Nazi extremists in Ukraine, who not only represent a threat to Russia but also went about marginalizing and discriminating against Ukraine's own Russian-speaking population.



Oldman1 said:


> Even the Russians fleeing the country don't believe in that BS story about the threat of Nazis. And we already have Russians fleeing to Alaska.



The Russian government under the presidency of Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin is enjoying overwhelming approval rates and popularity. Oppositionists represent a small minority of Russians.



Oldman1 said:


> And now you have them resorting to this kind of lie. Gay Satanist Nazi government led by Jewish leader.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580125305200840704



It's not too far off a description for the NATO- / globalist-installed Ukrainian regime.

Femen, a radical fourth generation feminist, pro-LGBT grouplet which regularly stages provocative demonstrations against symbols of established religious faith systems including Christianism, has its roots in Ukraine and has been supportive of pro-western administrations in Kiev.









French court upholds acquittal of Femen topless protest at Notre Dame


The acquittal of eight women from the activist group Femen over a topless protest they held in Paris's Notre Dame cathedral two years ago was upheld by a French court of appeals on Thursday.




www.france24.com





Their founders had close links to local Russophobic neo-Nazis as well, after frequenting communist activists initially. Moreover Femen is believed to be enjoying financial support from liberal globalist oligarchs.

Here's an excellent investigative report about the origins of this grouplet (use an online translator to obtain a version in English):

https://olivierpechter.wordpress.co...-neo-fascistes-lhistoire-cachee-des-femen-12/
https://olivierpechter.wordpress.co...ens-neofascistes-la-face-cachee-des-femen-23/








Islamophobie et réseaux néoconservateurs. L’histoire cachée des FEMEN (3/3) (Màj)


Cette dernière partie est consacrée à l’internationalisation des FEMEN Dès 2009, les FEMEN entendent devenir le premier mouvement féministe européen. Elles en sont loin. Néanmoins, elles ont …




olivierpechter.wordpress.com











Femen militants side by side with ultra-nationalist far right extremists in Ukraine.

These apparent ideological contradictions are a trademark of the global system of dominance in our post-modern epoch. They are nothing extraordinary, in fact they represent the prevailing norm as far as the political strategies of the imperialist powers to be are concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> why false testimony by families of some people who found dead in recent event?



Political engagement induced by a powerful propaganda apparatus demonizing the Islamic Republic for over four decades, proven membership of close relatives in armed separatist groups etc.



Hack-Hook said:


> no such reports ever made or found in materialls left behind after her death , she was just reporting on what happened in kubanee and that was not where turkey or nato provide arms to isis and co. it was a place that kurds being bombed by turkey . at least check facts



Because NATO regimes, who were weary of her investigations, would admit and publish such documents if they found any in her belongings?

Only one day before her demise, she reported that weapons were being funneled to terrorists in trucks belonging to international humanitarian organizations. She had also reported on how "I'SIS volunteers were entering Syria en masse via Turkey.









Press TV reporter Serena Shim remembered six years after suspicious death near Turkey


Late Press TV reporter Serena Shim performed a daring act of investigative journalism for which she paid for with her life.




www.presstv.ir





Her work was a thorn in the side of NATO.



Hack-Hook said:


> yeah so the story again changed , the 16 year cousin somehow managed to have driving license and the car was not a rental one anymore and as explained the mother story won't change anything . the body was autopsied , when they close the body after that they make sure it look as natural as possible , if the body has fractured bone they align it so the body don't look deformed and if you die instantly there won't be any mark on your body



There will necessarily be marks on a person's body and skin after a fatal accident like this alleged one, no matter what.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Morality police is for the plebians. The powerful's children act like western rich people while the normal people follow the rules. And people wonder why Islam popularity is declining in Iran.



The offspring of some officials, not all. More importantly, these are not just any officials - most of the time, they are liberals (reformists, moderates) i.e. people who themselves aren't fond of the dress code and would like to see it revised. This is while the highest authority in the country, Supreme Leader Khamenei and his offspring are leading simple and strictly pious lives, inhabiting modest residences etc. It's very important to operate the distinction between these two groups of political elites in this context.

So the westernized lifestyle of some of these _aqazade_ is not the reason behind certain people turning away from religion. Cultural aggression in the framework of the enemy's soft war, facilitated by social modernization is.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> There will necessarily be marks on a person's body and skin after a fatal accident like this alleged one, no matter what.


as i said only if you stay alive for some time after accident . the question is here , what was her cause of death , her car being crushed by a truck or something else , lets clear it first then we can discuss it further from that point



SalarHaqq said:


> So the westernized lifestyle of some of these _aqazade_ is not the reason behind certain people turning away from religion. Cultural aggression in the framework of the enemy's soft war, facilitated by social modernization is.


there was some of these official in parliament who are questionable on sincerity , recall usa flag burning in parliament where were the offspring of the guys who did it . , what about how head of parliament offsprings work . didn't pious ahmadinejad children were out of country after he become president they come back and their jobs was ready for them . 
did we have more conservative than saeed mortazavi , how he used his power to put his wife as the head of a hospital ?
its irrational to say its a phenomenon limited to reformist or moderate , its widespread in all political parties


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> as i said only if you stay alive for some time after accident . the question is here , what was her cause of death , her car being crushed by a truck or something else , lets clear it first then we can discuss it further from that point



If someone is killed because the car they're sitting in got crushed (which is what Turkish authorities are claiming in this case), then it's impossible for their body to be devoid of bruises, scratches and other such marks.



Hack-Hook said:


> there was some of these official in parliament who are questionable on sincerity , recall usa flag burning in parliament where were the offspring of the guys who did it . , what about how head of parliament offsprings work . didn't pious ahmadinejad children were out of country after he become president they come back and their jobs was ready for them .
> did we have more conservative than saeed mortazavi , how he used his power to put his wife as the head of a hospital ?



Financial corruption and/or cronyism is one thing, adopting western lifestyles another.

Even as far as personal enrichment is concerned, reformists / moderates will beat the principlists hands down. Ahmadinejad for all his deviations since his second term, has never shown interest in material luxury, seeing how he's continued to reside in the eastern Tehran working class district of Narmak, driving a low end car and so on; in what neighborhood is someone like Rohani staying? And what did he have done to his neighbors' building so that he could enlarge his garage?

The paramount example being of course the Supreme Leader, whose modest lifestyle is perfectly in line with Imam Khomeini's. The most radical oppositionists will generally hesitate to fabricate stories of financial affluence about seyyed Khamenei, because they know how glaringly it will fly in the face of the obvious. A "Green Movement" dissident like Mohajerani is on the record for declaring that his staunch opposition to the Leader notwithstanding, he could not accuse him of accumulating wealth.

It's evident in their respective political gestures too, if they hardly bother to seek face to face contact with ordinary people, it says quite a lot about their elitist aristocratic mindset. Rohani remained glued inside a glitzy high end SUV as he was driven around the premises of a factory - this was his way of visiting the facility. Whilst President Ra'isi ever since his swearing-in has not ceased touring the most deprived towns and villages across Iran's provinces, meeting and listening to ordinary people in person.

I mean, anyone can enter the poshest corners of Shemiranat and ask around, they won't encounter lots of revolutionary-minded residents but anti-IR folk to no end, much more than they would in any working class area. That's because a significant majority of Iran's wealthy are either supporters of the liberal front or in outright opposition to the Islamic Republic (including some remnants and returnees from amongst the upper class of the Pahlavi era). Which is reflected in the geographic distribution of votes during elections.

Also, those who are engaging the most in anti-corruption activism are Hezbollahis and revolutionaries as well, such as Rae'fipur who's been campaigning for the transparency of votes at Majles etc.



Hack-Hook said:


> its irrational to say its a phenomenon limited to reformist or moderate , its widespread in all political parties



It predominantly affects reformist and moderate elites, especially as far as the cultural incoherence is concerned.


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> why false testimony by families of some people who found dead in recent event?
> 
> 
> no such reports ever made or found in materialls left behind after her death , she was just reporting on what happened in kubanee and that was not where turkey or nato provide arms to isis and co. it was a place that kurds being bombed by turkey . at least check facts
> 
> 
> yeah so the story again changed , the 16 year cousin somehow managed to have driving license and the car was not a rental one anymore and as explained the mother story won't change anything . the body was autopsied , when they close the body after that they make sure it look as natural as possible , if the body has fractured bone they align it so the body don't look deformed and if you die instantly there won't be any mark on your body


@Hack-Hook Please post a valid source on WHO are the 'number of dead' AND by WHOM. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> If someone is killed because the car they're sitting in got crushed (which is what Turkish authorities are claiming in this case), then it's impossible for their body to be devoid of bruises, scratches and other such marks.


so you say the death was not done by crash ,and Turkiye hired the 16 years old cousin as hit-man to do the job. here you have forgot that she was not alone but with her underage cousin

and the question is no not necessary , it can be a head trauma that cause the death , or actually and acceleration , declaration injury damaged her big vessels. according to 

Rosen's Emergency Medicine Concepts and Clinical Practice,10th Edition a car injury by this mechanisms can kill you that won't leave a mark
head on collision can cause Aortic Injury
T-bone collision can cause Thoracic injuries Abdominal injuries—spleen, liver


now a question for you , the mother saw the body nude , or she was only shown head and neck . can you answer that


SalarHaqq said:


> Financial corruption and/or cronyism is one thing, adopting western lifestyles another.
> 
> Even as far as personal enrichment is concerned, reformists / moderates will beat the principlists hands down. Ahmadinejad for all his deviations since his second term, has never shown interest in material luxury, seeing how he's continued to reside in the eastern Tehran working class district of Narmak, driving a low end car and so on; in what neighborhood is someone like Rohani staying? And what did he have done to his neighbors' building so that he could enlarge his garage?


you and your assumption that you provide as fact


SalarHaqq said:


> The paramount example being of course the Supreme Leader, whose modest lifestyle is perfectly in line with Imam Khomeini's. The most radical oppositionists will generally hesitate to fabricate stories of financial affluence about seyyed Khamenei, because they know how glaringly it will fly in the face of the obvious. A "Green Movement" dissident like Mohajerani is on the record for declaring that his staunch opposition to the Leader notwithstanding, he could not accuse him of accumulating wealth.


and you only can name one person and then present it as all


SalarHaqq said:


> It predominantly affects reformist and moderate elites, especially as far as the cultural incoherence is concerned.


no 


jauk said:


> @Hack-Hook Please post a valid source on WHO are the 'number of dead' AND by WHOM. Inquiring minds want to know.


do WHO provide such links and data? I don't think so.
i refrained from posting such materials as i think it won't help anybody and its not the time for such . but if you want claims of both side can easily be found on the net by a search you can find them


----------



## Stryker1982

They think Russia only has 900 missiles. Big sad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580983984934166528

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

Stryker1982 said:


> They think Russia only has 900 missiles. Big sad
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580983984934166528



NATO and their Ukrop cannon fodder have defined themselves through delusional wishcasting.

There is a pseudo-war economy going on in Russia, defence plants are working longer hours, have hired more staff and expanded production lines.

Around a dozen Kalibr missiles are made everyday for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Please can anyone confirm the rumors about Iran selling Russia ARash-2 drones??? that would be so lovely. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

925boy said:


> Please can anyone confirm the rumors about Iran selling Russia ARash-2 drones??? that would be so lovely. lol


Can't be confirmed yet, I doubt it personally, Shahed is a better family.


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Can't be confirmed yet, I doubt it personally,


ok, but i wont be surprised if this goes from rumor to possibility to reality in Ukriane. lol


Stryker1982 said:


> Shahed is a better family.


Hmm, are you sure? i'm hearing Arash 2 is better than Shahed 136...faster too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

925boy said:


> Hmm, are you sure? i'm hearing Arash 2 is better than Shahed 136...faster too.


Arash-2 seems simply an increased range performance for it, and I've recently seen it was infared nose cap, but this is nothing special. Perhaps others can elaborate on it better. 

Shahed136 is both a smarter UAS (in software) and more stealthy with its better radar absorbing structure and materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

اوضاع قمر در عقرب بود . با فتنه های اخیر ایران که آمریکا انگلیس و فرانسه سالها برنامه ریزیش کردن اوضاع قمر در عقرب ترم شد ...


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Shahed136 is both a smarter UAS (in software) and more stealthy with its better radar absorbing structure and materials.


Ok, i understand what you really mean, and i guess i agree- i suspect Shahed 136 could do with improved "loitering" to avoid AD systems, like the ones Ukraine uses - OR Ukrainian govt is lying about rate or % of interception of Shaheds, i would never b et money they tell the truth, but they are intercepting some, but i dont htink they have a higher than 20% interception rate... how? Ukraine's large territory also disadvantages Russia (needs more ground soldiers to hold larger territory taken from Ukraine, so..mobilization) AND Ukraine (more area to cover air defense wise, which Ukraine lacks, so many systems denazified)

Wait y'all, apparently an Iranian state TV agency is claiming Iran has done a ballistic missile deal with Russia for Khyber Shikan missiles? THIS IS GETTING SPICY if true!!!







Look, with Iran potentially opening up its best, most lethal, least-to-evade weapons inventory to Russia, all i can tell Ukraine is - goodluck, you stubborn idiot, you will need it!

Iranian weapons + Russian weapons on Ukraine, smh...i dont believe Ukraine will be able to hold miuch territory or keeps its army functioning well by mid next year...Ukraine's military is getting broken down, but it will take some time for people to see ALL the effects of it..Ukrainians are dying in masses, and NATO is telling them to keep quiet about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> so you say the death was not done by crash ,and Turkiye hired the 16 years old cousin as hit-man to do the job. here you have forgot that she was not alone but with her underage cousin



Cannot make sense of the above. What I've been stating is unambiguous enough.



Hack-Hook said:


> and the question is no not necessary , it can be a head trauma that cause the death , or actually and acceleration , declaration injury damaged her big vessels. according to
> 
> Rosen's Emergency Medicine Concepts and Clinical Practice,10th Edition a car injury by this mechanisms can kill you that won't leave a mark
> head on collision can cause Aortic Injury
> T-bone collision can cause Thoracic injuries Abdominal injuries—spleen, liver
> 
> now a question for you , the mother saw the body nude , or she was only shown head and neck . can you answer that



Anyone sitting in the vehicle below, if it really collided with the truck head on, will quite certainly have injury marks on their body:






The statement by Sahim's mother wouldn't make sense if she was referring to her sole face. She's have formulated it in a different manner.



Hack-Hook said:


> you and your assumption that you provide as fact



I mentioned reported facts as well as observable realities.



Hack-Hook said:


> and you only can name one person and then present it as all



Seyyed Khamenei's the leading figure of the Islamic Republic, its most representative symbol amongst acting officials. If certain individuals react by turning away from their religion because some subordinate politicians in the Islamic Republic have been guilty of financially corrupt (and I'm leaving out the numerous propagandistic, baseless claims by zionist-sponsored media), while the Supreme Leader himself and large numbers of other officials aren't, then said individuals will be acting in an irrational manner.



Hack-Hook said:


> no



It's definitely the case.


----------



## SalarHaqq

925boy said:


> View attachment 886999



Just a note: though I didn't read the French-language Press TV article cited in this "Tweet", if its content is reflecting the title then they are not claiming that Iran provided Kheybar Shekan missiles to Russia - only considering the possibility that Iran may have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

925boy said:


> Ok, i understand what you really mean, and i guess i agree- i suspect Shahed 136 could do with improved "loitering" to avoid AD systems, like the ones Ukraine uses - OR Ukrainian govt is lying about rate or % of interception of Shaheds, i would never b et money they tell the truth, but they are intercepting some, but i dont htink they have a higher than 20% interception rate... how? Ukraine's large territory also disadvantages Russia (needs more ground soldiers to hold larger territory taken from Ukraine, so..mobilization) AND Ukraine (more area to cover air defense wise, which Ukraine lacks, so many systems denazified)
> 
> Wait y'all, apparently an Iranian state TV agency is claiming Iran has done a ballistic missile deal with Russia for Khyber Shikan missiles? THIS IS GETTING SPICY if true!!!
> 
> View attachment 886999
> 
> 
> 
> Look, with Iran potentially opening up its best, most lethal, least-to-evade weapons inventory to Russia, all i can tell Ukraine is - goodluck, you stubborn idiot, you will need it!
> 
> Iranian weapons + Russian weapons on Ukraine, smh...i dont believe Ukraine will be able to hold miuch territory or keeps its army functioning well by mid next year...Ukraine's military is getting broken down, but it will take some time for people to see ALL the effects of it..Ukrainians are dying in masses, and NATO is telling them to keep quiet about it.





https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/10/16/iran-russia-missiles-ukraine/


Iran planning to send missiles, drones to Russia for Ukraine war, officials say​
Well, and there it is!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Anyone sitting in the vehicle below, if it really collided with the truck head on, will quite certainly have injury marks on their body:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The statement by Sahim's mother wouldn't make sense if she was referring to her sole face. She's have formulated it in a different manner.


it make sense as complete nude body was not shown to the mother , head , neck and top of chest(probably maybe that even didn't shown) and no if there is wound you see it but if you die instantly , no blemish , no edema , nothing of such nature as they need live body to form.


SalarHaqq said:


> Cannot make sense of the above. What I've been stating is unambiguous enough.


a simple question , the death was due to crash or something else . a more important question , crash happened or it didn't happen ? cant made it simpler than that



925boy said:


> Please can anyone confirm the rumors about Iran selling Russia ARash-2 drones??? that would be so lovely. lol


the question is where Moscow want to attack with that uav ? its the fastest and longest range UAV in the world , now who they want to attack , Berlin , Paris, London ?



Stryker1982 said:


> Arash-2 seems simply an increased range performance for it, and I've recently seen it was infared nose cap, but this is nothing special. Perhaps others can elaborate on it better.
> 
> Shahed136 is both a smarter UAS (in software) and more stealthy with its better radar absorbing structure and materials.


not smarter , but clearly stealthier


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Can't be confirmed yet, I doubt it personally, Shahed is a better family.


depend , a kaman-12 is better than shahed-129 compared to shahed-136 there is omid with less range but farr more sophistication .
if you compare it speed wise or its load or sensor no shahed-136 can compete with Arash and Kyan but when it come to rcs it beat them


----------



## shadihassan28

So I had to post this thought it was hilarious,people are still going to say it’s real but it’s cool, watch the video of how the Nazi symbol miraculously pops up








Fact check: Kim Dotcom's claim Ukraine defense chief wore swastika bracelet


Photos shared online of General Valerii Zaluzhnyi suggest he wears a bracelet featuring a swastika design, but is the image all that it appears?



www.newsweek.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579221142627586049

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

That wrist band is all nazi symbols....


----------



## shadihassan28

Raghfarm007 said:


> That wrist band is all nazi symbols....


Ok people said that specific symbol was Nazi the swatizka, that was heavily edited, I just can’t see a Jewish leader of Ukraine having a guy who hates him and would kill him at the first chance he would get, really makes no sense but some arguments can never be won.


----------



## Raghfarm007

One needs to be open minded and intelligent to win arguments..... I fear you may fail in both categories..

Your first argument was that the picture is a fake and you will not believe its authenticity (despite knowing that Ukraie has openly Nazi brigades in its armed forces)...... now your argument is that the picture was blured...... but still ignore that the bracelet is all wite nationalist signs on it......

You defeat your self... I dont need to argue wigh you...... I can just watch you wrestle yourself and laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Raghfarm007 said:


> One needs to be open minded and intelligent to win arguments..... I fear you may fail in both categories..
> 
> Your first argument was that the picture is a fake and you will not believe its authenticity (despite knowing that Ukraie has openly Nazi brigades in its armed forces)...... now your argument is that the picture was blured...... but still ignore that the bracelet is all wite nationalist signs on it......
> 
> You defeat your self... I dont need to argue wigh you...... I can just watch you wrestle yourself and laugh.


I feel so defeated and I’m ashamed that a respectable news organization debunked it, I mean definitely not as respectable as Press TV, and you trying to act pretentious makes you look like a jack…s


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581684328131502080
تجاوز آزادی خواهان در ملا عام به مامور کلانتری همراه با فیلم برداری خودشان

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## lydian fall

‎خبرگزاری فارس‎ on Instagram‎: "تریبون تروریست‌ها و تجزیه‌طلب‌‌ها ‌"‎


‎خبرگزاری فارس‎ shared a post on Instagram: "‎تریبون تروریست‌ها و تجزیه‌طلب‌‌ها ‌‎". Follow their account to see 41643 posts.




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

You guys definitely got the Pepsi market in DPR under your control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Nevsky said:


> You guys definitely got the Pepsi market in DPR under your control.
> View attachment 887284


what can we say, we are ready to break any unjustifiable sanction against any country that is just designed to only make life harder for people

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hormuz

In stern warning, IRGC says Saudi Arabia's anti-Iran media war will backfire on Riyadh


The IRGC chief commander warns that Saudi-sponsored media campaign against Iran will backfire on the Riyadh regime.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

_*Trend setter and brave Iranian woman..she has my respect..*_
Iranian female athlete removes headscarf during international competition in act of defiance​33-year-old Elnaz Rekabi may not be allowed to compete again for Iran's national climbing team for her defiance against the mandatory headscarf ruling





Elnaz Rekabi, a 33-year-old Tehran native, is one of the Iran’s top climbing athletes. She is one of only two Iranian women to compete in public without a headscarf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581610302856081410


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> _*Trend setter and brave Iranian woman..she has my respect..*_
> Iranian female athlete removes headscarf during international competition in act of defiance​33-year-old Elnaz Rekabi may not be allowed to compete again for Iran's national climbing team for her defiance against the mandatory headscarf ruling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elnaz Rekabi, a 33-year-old Tehran native, is one of the Iran’s top climbing athletes. She is one of only two Iranian women to compete in public without a headscarf.


Good, millions of Iranians reject this semite tradition.

Time is in favor of Iranians, time will erase this radical extremist ideology from our lands.


----------



## shadihassan28

Dariush the Great said:


> Good, millions of Iranians reject this semite tradition.
> 
> Time is in favor of Iranians, time will erase this radical extremist ideology from our lands.


However you feel about the hijab issue in iran or other countries and honestly I don’t feel it is as extreme as Saudi Arabia or Afghanistan, I feel what you said is on extreme side, it’s not about the hijab at the end of the day it’s about respect, like I said my wife wears a hijab, I don’t have her on a short leash she’s a beautiful woman who I don’t deserve, but every time she goes somewhere or she talks to a guy from work she always tells me, do you know what my answer is you don’t have to call me 20 times a day unless it’s important or you just want to say hi you don’t need to justify anything to me, we have been married 11 years ups and downs like everyone but I always respect her. Definitely maybe less black it is definitely a sauna in all black


----------



## sha ah

The situation in Iran keeps deteriorating. The government just seems to want to sweep things under the rug. It's not working. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581995798010949639


----------



## Dariush the Great

shadihassan28 said:


> However you feel about the hijab issue in iran or other countries and honestly I don’t feel it is as extreme as Saudi Arabia or Afghanistan, I feel what you said is on extreme side, it’s not about the hijab at the end of the day it’s about respect, like I said my wife wears a hijab, I don’t have her on a short leash she’s a beautiful woman who I don’t deserve, but every time she goes somewhere or she talks to a guy from work she always tells me, do you know what my answer is you don’t have to call me 20 times a day unless it’s important or you just want to say hi you don’t need to justify anything to me, we have been married 11 years ups and downs like everyone but I always respect her. Definitely maybe less black it is definitely a sauna in all black


If you are happy with the hijab i do not have an issue.

There will be an issue if they forcefully try to put a hijab on other stranger womens heads. Especially not in our land and culture because this tradition has never been completely accepted by our people because it is against the free spirit of Iranians.

This also does not mean we as a society accept nudism. We reject nudism and mandatory hijab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Dariush the Great said:


> If you are happy with the hijab i do not have an issue.
> 
> There will be an issue if they forcefully try to put a hijab on other stranger womens heads. Especially not in our land and culture because this tradition has never been completely accepted by our people because it is against the free spirit of Iranians.
> 
> This also does not mean we as a society accept nudism. We reject nudism and mandatory hijab.


Do you mean nudism as in short skirts or actually people walking around nude, not being funny or sarcastic I just don’t know if it’s lost in translation nudism is people walking around naked, either way my personal belief don’t show cleavage and showing to much leg but that should be left to the family of those children, honestly men can be worse


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Question guys ... why Shah era armed force vet so anti Russia. In reference to Russia-Iran relations, they are extremely critical. They think China is acceptable but Russia can't be trusted at all?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> it make sense as complete nude body was not shown to the mother , head , neck and top of chest(probably maybe that even didn't shown) and no if there is wound you see it but if you die instantly , no blemish , no edema , nothing of such nature as they need live body to form.



Highly unlikely given the announced cause of death and the alleged photographs of the crushed car.



Hack-Hook said:


> a simple question , the death was due to crash or something else . a more important question , crash happened or it didn't happen ? cant made it simpler than that



The crash claim tends not to square with the intact body seen by Sahim's mother.

And the whole story is fishy given that the reported having received threats by Turkish intelligence only two days prior to her demise, and given that she was working on topics exposing NATO's military support for terrorists in Syria.


----------



## aryobarzan

HAIDER said:


> Question guys ... why Shah era armed force vet so anti Russia. In reference to Russia-Iran relations, they are extremely critical. They think China is acceptable but Russia can't be trusted at all?


Shah era Iranian military was designed to withstand RED army thrust towards Persian Gulf oil fields for 7 days...7 days was the time required for US fleet to make it to Persian Gulf.
Russian was the potential enemy during the shah because of US alliance with shah...Legacy of that thinking may still be around..Historically Russia also was enemy with Iran. The current Baku republic is an ex Iranian land take away by Russia at a time Iran was weak . Hopefully one day it will be reunited with Iranian motherland again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MrNiceGuy

Dariush the Great said:


> Good, millions of Iranians reject this semite tradition.
> 
> Time is in favor of Iranians, time will erase this radical extremist ideology from our lands.



This regime destroyed Islam in Iran so bad that this is the inevitable result after this regime is toppled soon. Despite the fact that in reality nothing about this regime is Islamic except the name.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Highly unlikely given the announced cause of death and the alleged photographs of the crushed car.


sadly , for the theory , you need live body for those to happen , you can hire some guys for torturing a dead body and be assured there won't be any of those , only normal change in dead bodies over time and as i said not all the body were shown to the mother , probably only face and neck


SalarHaqq said:


> The crash claim tends not to square with the intact body seen by Sahim's mother.
> 
> And the whole story is fishy given that the reported having received threats by Turkish intelligence only two days prior to her demise, and given that she was working on topics exposing NATO's military support for terrorists in Syria.


so you claim the cousin is part of the conspiracy to kill ms. Shim ? why never proposed it , why the family didn't take her to the court ? why the always right and refreshing pressTV never made such claims .
the intact body is a theory that don't add up . as first the body was autopsied in turkey and then send to Lebanon and the mother didn't made any mention of autopsy scar . and she probably only shown head and neck not all the body . and when she saw the body she probably was net in perfect mental capabilities


----------



## Hack-Hook

aryobarzan said:


> Shah era Iranian military was designed to withstand RED army thrust towards Persian Gulf oil fields for 7 days...7 days was the time required for US fleet to make it to Persian Gulf.
> Russian was the potential enemy during the shah because of US alliance with shah...Legacy of that thinking may still be around..Historically Russia also was enemy with Iran. The current Baku republic is an ex Iranian land take away by Russia at a time Iran was weak . Hopefully one day it will be reunited with Iranian motherland again.


it was designed to stand more than 7 day against Russian push , the Russian , had no chance advancing their tanks and artillery over alborz mountain because of Iran ridiculously big army aviation in a time that there was no man-pads . Iran Air-Force was enough to stop Russian air-force and actually defeat it . at the time of revolution there was 79 -f-14 and several hundred of f-4 and f-5 and if the revolution happened 2 years later it would have been . 180 f-14 and more than 300x F-16 plus those F-4 and F-5. it was alone the most capable air-force among USA allies all NATO together , without USA didn't have such air-force . and we were probably the only country in middle east that actually were using hardened shelter for our airplanes and at the time there was no viable mobile air-defense to protect advancing USSR forces it would have been a kill zone . 
the only thing Russia could do against us was firing missiles and firing missiles alone won't win you a war in 7 day.
about ground force i don't knew what was the plane for them , but I Iran had one of the biggest transport fleets in form of C-130 and CH-47 and bell-214 and bell-205 Iran could easily transport forces from everywhere and i believe In case of USSR attack it would not have taken even one week for USA to send reinforcement.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> sadly , for the theory , you need live body for those to happen , you can hire some guys for torturing a dead body and be assured there won't be any of those , only normal change in dead bodies over time and as i said not all the body were shown to the mother , probably only face and neck



As said, it's extremely unlikely that a person succumbing in that car as a result of frontal collision with the truck, would show no marks whatsoever on their body. The assumption that Sahim's mother was only shown her daughter's face and neck is speculative and unlikely too, since the wording of her statement tends to suggest otherwise, and also because a suspicious mother will be motivated to view the entire body, not just the face.



Hack-Hook said:


> so you claim the cousin is part of the conspiracy to kill ms. Shim ? why never proposed it , why the family didn't take her to the court ? why the always right and refreshing pressTV never made such claims .



Here are the facts:

1) Sahim reports having received threats from a Turkish intelligence agency.
2) A day later, she states she's continuing her work to uncover weapons supplies to terrorists in Syria.
3) A day after that, Turkish authorities claim she was killed in a car accident.
4) Other journalists and researchers have died under suspicious circumstances in Turkey, with relatives and colleagues challenging the explanation given by Ankara:








British woman found dead at Istanbul airport – DW – 10/19/2015


A British woman, working for the Institute of War and Peace Reporting, has been found dead at Istanbul's main airport, Ataturk International. Her friends and colleagues say that the death should be treated as suspicious.




www.dw.com




4) There's no consensus on how the supposed accident took shape, the alleged driver of the car is rejecting NATO-member Turkey's version.
5) Sahim's mother, who viewed her daughter's body at the morgue in Beirut, declared she saw no marks on it.
6) This is how credible propaganda published by NATO regimes and their affiliated mainstream media really is:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581535908620181504
Given the above, it's evident which hypothesis is the more credible one: namely, that of Sahim having been liquidated by a NATO regime's intelligence service because of how she and Press TV were contributing to raising public awareness about NATO weapons deliveries to terrorists in Syria.



Hack-Hook said:


> the intact body is a theory that don't add up . as first the body was autopsied in turkey and then send to Lebanon and the mother didn't made any mention of autopsy scar . and she probably only shown head and neck not all the body . and when she saw the body she probably was net in perfect mental capabilities



The assumption that Sahim's mother was only shown her daughter's face and neck is speculative and unlikely, since the wording of the mother's statement tends to suggest otherwise, and also because a suspicious mother will be motivated to view the entire body, not just the face.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The assumption that Sahim's mother was only shown her daughter's face and neck is speculative and unlikely too, since the wording of her statement tends to suggest otherwise, and also because a suspicious mother will be motivated to view the entire body, not just the face.


that is the norm of what will happen , they don't show all the body only head and neck unless the family want to see all the body and the mother never claimed she see all the body

and as i said the only way death in car crash is wrong is that the underage cousin be accessory to the plot , why the family did nothing about that ?


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> that is the norm of what will happen , they don't show all the body only head and neck unless the family want to see all the body and the mother never claimed she see all the body



She's had suspicions regarding the cause of her daughter's demise. Given this, she likely asked to view the whole body. Moreover the statement she made in this context (that there were no marks on her daughter) would make more sense if she was shown somewhat more than her daughter's sole face and neck.



Hack-Hook said:


> and as i said the only way death in car crash is wrong is that the underage cousin be accessory to the plot , why the family did nothing about that ?



Maybe the camerawoman calculated that going all the way and revealing Sahim had not been on the car that day, would endanger her own security much like Sahim's, and that she would thus officially go along with the accident story but contribute to raising the public's doubts as to its fallacy in a less risky manner, namely by offering a differing version of it. It would square with the hypothesis of Sahim's murder at the hands of some NATO regime's intelligence service outside the car.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> She's had suspicions regarding the cause of her daughter's demise. Given this, she likely asked to view the whole body. Moreover the statement she made in this context (that there were no marks on her daughter) would make more sense if she was shown somewhat more than her daughter's sole face and neck.


realm of tin hat , likely and might


SalarHaqq said:


> Maybe the camerawoman calculated that going all the way and revealing Sahim had not been on the car that day, would endanger her own security much like Sahim's, and that she would thus officially go along with the accident story but contribute to raising the public's doubts as to its fallacy in a less risky manner, namely by offering a differing version of it. It would square with the hypothesis of Sahim's murder at the hands of some NATO regime's intelligence service outside the car.


don't forget ,the facts , she herself dismissed camera woman as she was dissatisfied with her work and write to his mother(if i recall correctly) that she bought a camera and from now its a one man show. so no there was no camera woman in the car
and camera woman didn't make any claim , it was the underage cousin that was driving the car that made the accident claims and then change the story 2 years later again accident claim but this time the truck driver hit her from the back while all available evidence point to the fact that she was in wrong lane and the accident was from the front.

and no it square to nothing as there was no camera woman in the board but mrs. Serena Shim


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

HAIDER said:


> Question guys ... why Shah era armed force vet so anti Russia. In reference to Russia-Iran relations, they are extremely critical. They think China is acceptable but Russia can't be trusted at all?


Ch*na is not acceptable either. It's the actual snake in the grass.


*Attention: Can anyone tell me why the old Iran Defence Forum and Iran Military Forum went down?

Is there a replacement in the works? Because I want one where all the staff happen to be Iranians and far more active than the lazy, good-for-nothing scum who run this place (if they and a good number of the users die, I'll pray two rakats thanksgiving every night for each pin that falls).*


----------



## Hack-Hook

HAIDER said:


> Question guys ... why Shah era armed force vet so anti Russia. In reference to Russia-Iran relations, they are extremely critical. They think China is acceptable but Russia can't be trusted at all?


china is not also acceptable , its more tolerable . china actually entered 21 century , but when it come to Russia it is just stuck in 70s and 80s .
but no matter what china is just more tolerable , the only actual acceptable solution comes from Iran, not Russia not Europe , not USA or even China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Iran's first Gas station..Started operation in 1927* ..built by British Petroleum (BP) in the port city of Abadan.

The place is now an "Oil" museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581750386226257920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581750386226257920


The question is what Iran getting in return????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

thesaint said:


> The question is what Iran getting in return????


Cash, gold, military hardware, space program assistance or any combination thereof.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

This one's for that britshit who pulls on his miniscule todger on everything controversial on Iran (when I remember your @, you're getting mentioned here).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

thesaint said:


> The question is what Iran getting in return????



What would be a fair exchange? This is an adult’s game so think big and not just simple materiel fit for children.


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582359592297795584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

When terrorists working in British independent Persian funded by Bin-saw (MBS) can't act neutral:
The world should expel Iranian diplomats and Israel should bomb Iran's nuclear infrastructures:

آپارات - جهان با اخراج دیپلمات‌های ایرانی به مردم ایران کمک کند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Americans are asked, "where is Ukraine on the map?"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582463454014676993

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

sha ah said:


> Americans are asked, "where is Ukraine on the map?"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582463454014676993


Honestly that’s the one thing I totally agree, and I’ve said it a few times your average American is ignorant of the world, people ask me all the time where I’m from im like Palestine, they will be like Pakistan and I’m like no you might Israel and they will be like Israel what, than you say Jerusalem it becomes 50/50 you say Jesus they’re like and ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I can’t tell you if that’s how the rest of the world is, but America is definitely that, if it’s not Canada or Mexico they’re idiots and I see your based in Canada so the averages American would know where you live, are Canadians at least better with geography.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582450092019105792
Nope



shadihassan28 said:


> Honestly that’s the one thing I totally agree, and I’ve said it a few times your average American is ignorant of the world, people ask me all the time where I’m from im like Palestine, they will be like Pakistan and I’m like no you might Israel and they will be like Israel what, than you say Jerusalem it becomes 50/50 you say Jesus they’re like and ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I can’t tell you if that’s how the rest of the world is, but America is definitely that, if it’s not Canada or Mexico they’re idiots and I see your based in Canada so the averages American would know where you live, are Canadians at least better with geography.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> This one's for that britshit who pulls on his miniscule todger on everything controversial on Iran (when I remember your @, you're getting mentioned here).


@mike2000 is back Found the retarded bongloid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582254509840945153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582505100097908737


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582254509840945153
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582505100097908737


"Oy vey, that's 3 years of hollow-cucks gibz all at once!"


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582307188764471296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582187617114021891

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582390652029243393


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582514125078347777
It's not even winter yet. Just wait until temperatures drop and prices skyrocket, power shortages and all for what ? Ukraine ? Is this better than if Ukraine had simply signed Minsk of if NATO had negotiated with Putin to respect Russia's borders ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582496341330038784
Ukraine goes dark. They're being sent back to the stone ages.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582571630714200064


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582422100513415169

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

There are NO Neo Nazis in Ukraine. That's just Russian propaganda. Why are people so brainwashed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582458713222262784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

Eastern europe is a shithole:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Sardar330 said:


> Eastern europe is a shithole:
> 
> View attachment 887742


Sardar jan... do you have the same map for middle east region..I see Iran is 32 which is great (better than France and Spain)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Sardar330 said:


> Eastern europe is a shithole:
> 
> View attachment 887742


The entire continent is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## zartosht

Hope azerbademjan is looking at the ukraine war very very carefully. 

This should deflate some of the hot pink panturk air coming from their rear ends. 

Iran can literally change the balance of power overnight with 500-1000 shahed deliveries to armenia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

Pls i just wanted to notify you all that LeGEnD the mod has temporarily banned me from posting on the Ukraine war thread, because of this:






Please, what did i say in my post that is trolling? Hamas did beat Israel last year, because ISrael wasnt able to suppress or contain Hamas's rockets and damange to IDF and Israe'l's territory and businesses. this legend just didnt like my opinion, called it trolling, and then banned me. i also said US is getting exhausted from supplying Ukraine- is that a lie too? why are US supplies of weapons volume going down like some analysts have already noticed???

Please i am open to objective opinions on my post that he banned me temporarily for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## tsunset

What do you guys feel about people everywhere on the internet coping about Iran selling equipment to Russia and pushing NATO to strike Iran?

I've saw many comments by people coping that they would dream of "Iran military facilities hit by Tomahawk missile", do they even think Iran would let that happen and let them go away with it?

I've also saw "Nuke Iran", mostly from American and british persons with white supremacist/pro Ukraine accounts

Let's imagine NATO launch a tomahawk into an Iranian military facility or do like before sending spies sabotaging drone factories, what would be Iran response to the two?


----------



## aryobarzan

tsunset said:


> What do you guys feel about people everywhere on the internet coping about Iran selling equipment to Russia and pushing NATO to strike Iran?
> 
> I've saw many comments by people coping that they would dream of "Iran military facilities hit by Tomahawk missile", do they even think Iran would let that happen and let them go away with it?
> 
> I've also saw "Nuke Iran", mostly from American and british persons with white supremacist/pro Ukraine accounts
> 
> Let's imagine NATO launch a tomahawk into an Iranian military facility or do like before sending spies sabotaging drone factories, what would be Iran response to the two?


My info on this:

Iranian officials (both military and political) have many times made it clear that "A single bullet" fired at mainland Iran will be responded in unproportional fashion...meaning you fire a bullet at mainland Iran you have started an all out war..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian President Raisi when he was a young man (on the right)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TruthHurtz

sha ah said:


> There are NO Neo Nazis in Ukraine. That's just Russian propaganda. Why are people so brainwashed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582458713222262784



I thought that the whole neo-Nazi thing in Ukraine was just a red herring for Russian propaganda, I had no idea of the true extent. Ukrainian nationalism is fundamentally tied to Bandera and other OUN figures, Ukrainian identity is opposed to Russian identity at its core. This is a problem, as many historical figures and events that occurred in the territory that now encompasses Ukraine are tied to Russia, even Gogol himself was a supporter of the Russian empire and lived, wrote and died in Moscow. So the only thing Ukrainian nationalists really have left is Bandera.


----------



## lydian fall

aryobarzan said:


> Sardar jan... do you have the same map for middle east region..I see Iran is 32 which is great (better than France and Spain)


نه متاسفانه نتونستم پیدا کنم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Now with Iran extending her claws into Europe only 40 years after the revolution and breaking out of her shell, it becomes apparent the deep fear that part of the world has had for us for so long. It’s as if we’re bred to go there and take. Huh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582823968397877249

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall

سعودی اینترنشنال: کشوری که کودکان را میکشد باید از جام جهانی فوتبال محروم شود

چطور رژیم وحشی که ۸ سال کودکان یمنی را کشت از جام جهانی محروم نشده است ؟؟؟

حرومزاده های وطن فروش تجزیه طلب

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582823968397877249


Europe will totally fall because of cold and war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

Not going lie this guy scares me, I can see him taking over Russia one day, if he can talk like that, about people one or two steps below Putin ,people must be scared of him because otherwise I’m sure he would have someone come knocking on his door leader of Chechnya or not








Putin Ally Hints Change to Ukraine War Plan: 'Everything Will Be Different'


Ramzan Kadyrov, the head of Russia's Chechen Republic, hinted on Wednesday that the war in Ukraine had entered a new phase. Weeks after demanding a change in strategy from Russia's military, and criticizing how the conflict has been handled so far, Kadyrov, a staunch ally of Russian President...




news.google.com


----------



## lydian fall

Iran and Russia must destroy NATO

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582674647954632705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582877202005520386

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582725644508504064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia controls the Zaporizhia Nuclear Power Plant, which provided Ukraine with 20% of its energy before the war. Also up until now, Russia has also destroyed one third (33.33%) of Ukraine's power plants and strikes continue day after day. 

At this rate, by winter Ukraine will have no access to electricity, fuel or water. Also around that same time Russia should have 300,000-500,000 troops ready to march into Ukraine. why do you think Putin has declared martial law in the 4 regions as well as evacuating civilians from Kherson ? 

Putin wants to conscript the local population in Ukraine and from what I'm hearing send 100,000 troops to Kherson front to take Mykolaiv and then establish a land bridge to Transnistria, thereby blocking off Odessa. 

So far, Russia has deployed around 200,000 troops to Ukraine. An additional 400,000 troops will be enough to surround Kharkiv, storm the western Donbas and cut off Odessa. That will effectively be a death blow to Ukraine


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582983886384295937

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

4 kamikaze-drones hit a school in Mykolaiv Mykolaiv - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


4 kamikaze-drones hit a school in Mykolaiv. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment, health...




ukraine.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582514125078347777
> It's not even winter yet. Just wait until temperatures drop and prices skyrocket, power shortages and all for what ? Ukraine ? Is this better than if Ukraine had simply signed Minsk of if NATO had negotiated with Putin to respect Russia's borders ?


Winter probably won't be the problem some try to make it out to be. Gas storages are full, winter will be rather mild and TTF gas prices have come down drastically (for now). Next year will be key for Europe's energy future though.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582877610622988288


----------



## sha ah

If winter is mild then the EU will be okay, but that's an IF. However in recent years we've seen wildly fluctuating weather patterns, so if this winter turns out to be extremely cold, the EU will see electricity shortages. However aside from that, many people simply cannot afford the price increases. Gasoline, electricity, food, everything is skyrocketing.

As for Ukraine, they're f##ked regardless. Because at the current rate, by winter, the majority of their power stations will have been destroyed. Just in the last week Russia has struck dozens of power stations repeatedly. Anyways we'll see, only time will tell.



Messerschmitt said:


> Winter probably won't be the problem some try to make it out to be. Gas storages are full, winter will be rather mild and TTF gas prices have come down drastically (for now). Next year will be key for Europe's energy future though.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582877610622988288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

sha ah said:


> However in recent years we've seen wildly fluctuating weather patterns, so if this winter turns out to be extremely cold, the EU will see electricity shortages.


That's a big "If" in my book though. Data (so far) is pointing towards a rather mild winter for Europe.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580568506445139968


sha ah said:


> However aside from that, many people simply cannot afford the price increases. Gasoline, electricity, food, everything is skyrocketing.


It is causing social issues, that's for sure. For that reason European governments are already implementing energy bill subsidies for their populations. Europe running out of gas or electricity this winter is possible but becoming increasingly less likely. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579915900895256576

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Yes but despite subsidies prices are still sky high. In the long term, LNG from North America is not a sustainable replacement for cheap and readily available Russian natural gas from pipelines. The EU is actually still buying Russian gas/oil, but just through middlemen like China, paying a hefty premium, The EU should have invested heavily in nuclear power plants imo. Now it will take years to build the necessary infrastructure. Also weather predictions have been wrong before. We will have to wait and see.



Messerschmitt said:


> That's a big "If" in my book though. Data (so far) is pointing towards a rather mild winter for Europe.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580568506445139968
> It is causing social issues, that's for sure. For that reason European governments are already implementing energy bill subsidies for their populations. Europe running out of gas or electricity this winter is possible but becoming increasingly less likely.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579915900895256576

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> However aside from that, many people simply cannot afford the price increases. Gasoline, electricity, food, everything is skyrocketing.


But US paid media -Newsweek, AP, Reuters, etc, are all showing Iranian protests on TV, but not the Italian or French protests. smh.

The news these days MAKES IT CLEAR whose paid to say what at what time-western propaganda is high right now, but its just so smooth, people cant decifer, cuz afterall, once they get their iphone, what else matters? American capitalism makes people narcissistic drones.


sha ah said:


> As for Ukraine, they're f##ked regardless. \


fully agree, but thats for Ukraine to sort out. We all knew, except Ukraine's govt, that a war with Russia is a one way road for Ukraine, no coming back.


sha ah said:


> Because at the current rate, by winter, the majority of their power stations will have been destroyed.


good.


sha ah said:


> Just in the last week Russia has struck dozens of power stations repeatedly. Anyways we'll see, only time will tell.


They should name part of Ukraine Shahedestan, in memory of the legend Shahed 136 - Shahed 136 was the final blow for PDF deniers who always call Iranian weapons fake- they cant deny the damage its done to Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Netanyahu warns weapons provided to Ukraine could end up in Iran

The Ukrainian foreign minister said that his country will send an official request to the State of Israel asking for air defense systems.


**They will end up in Iran, no doubt about it**


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Netanyahu warns weapons provided to Ukraine could end up in Iran
> 
> The Ukrainian foreign minister said that his country will send an official request to the State of Israel asking for air defense systems.
> 
> 
> **They will end up in Iran, no doubt about it**


But after this i am hearing that Israel's top leader either PM or DM said that Israel might provide some defensive weapons such as Iron Dome, but i know why- Ukraine is at a breaking point, some western countries like Israel realize it might be better to make a modest "regret supply" to Ukraine now rather than wait till Ukraine has no chance, and history says those countries like Israel didnt help Ukraine, so i think that's Israel's perspective vis-a-vis supporting Ukraine in its war. It wont be enough, we know Israel gets exhausted when fighting Hamas b etween 15 and 30 days, so ISrael cant have more than 2-5 days worth of supplies from its stocks to give Ukraine. but its defense industry can produce more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

925boy said:


> But after this i am hearing that Israel's top leader either PM or DM said that Israel might provide some defensive weapons such as Iron Dome, but i know why- Ukraine is at a breaking point, some western countries like Israel realize it might be better to make a modest "regret supply" to Ukraine now rather than wait till Ukraine has no chance, and history says those countries like Israel didnt help Ukraine, so i think that's Israel's perspective vis-a-vis supporting Ukraine in its war. It wont be enough, we know Israel gets exhausted when fighting Hamas b etween 15 and 30 days, so ISrael cant have more than 2-5 days worth of supplies from its stocks to give Ukraine. but its defense industry can produce more.


Israel has alot of stock, but wont risk its own defence by sending batteries to Ukraine, when in possible war with Hezbollah/Iran their batteries would be targeted. They need reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Stryker1982 said:


> Israel has alot of stock, but wont risk its own defence by sending batteries to Ukraine, when in possible war with Hezbollah/Iran their batteries would be targeted. They need reserves.


Sure, and also Israel is deterred from helping UKraine so Moscow doesnt keep Israeli AF out of Syria's skies.

but lets use some basic logic, by being US ally, Israel's choice is almost made for it where its side in this conflict - Probably 50% chance Russia will lock ISrael out of Syria's skies sometime next year. Russia will also probably learn or accept soon that "working with " ISrael all this while in Syria was a waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

Sardar330 said:


> Another proof that these cannibals have nothing to do with Islam and now they fight for Yankees and their Jew master Zelensky Jew


Im sorry just going to disagree because I definitely like our cuisine talks, but your telling me same Isis fighters who are actively killed Europeans Americans and basically everyone who doesn’t follow what they say are being brought in by the cia, I just can’t believe that, can I believe some Ukrainian Isis fighters returning to kill Russians that I can definitely believe, but same Isis fights who have killed many many Americans and Europeans of all nationalities I can’t believe that sorry, and I really did are cuisine chat yesterday it was fun.


----------



## shadihassan28

Sardar330 said:


> They killed 100x more Muslims than Americans and Europeans
> 
> They never killed a Jew and they treated very well in israeli hospitals for many times


Yes I totally agree they killed Muslims a lot, and if they had the opportunity to kill a million Americans they would, Isis inspired attacks all over the world have killed Jews, only reason they haven’t killed more ,one not a huge foot print in iIsrael and they’re more interested in creating a caliphate which they’ have control of than fighting for a cause. Also do agree the idf has treated various factions of the Syrian opposition, because the Israelis motto is the enemy of my enemy is my friend, they will work with whoever meets their present goals, sad they never do think in the future how it will bite them in the butts


----------



## jauk

jauk said:


> I’ll be surprised if Iranian advisors aren’t being used for city battle strategies. They’ll would have the most successful experience than anyone on earth.



Note, the presence of Iranians in the battlefield was obvious.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

So all together 10% of the worlds population is sanctioning Russia. Yet they try and make it sound as if it's the entire world by calling it the "international community". How is 10% of the worlds population the "international community"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stryker1982

sha ah said:


> So all together 10% of the worlds population is sanctioning Russia. Yet they try and make it sound as if it's the entire world by calling it the "international community". How is 10% of the worlds population the "international community"
> 
> View attachment 888131


Well the bulk of the worlds economy is in that 10%, so while people wise it is much less, their effect in the world is great.


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583329311318081536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583141659281276929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583157121465532416


Stryker1982 said:


> Well the bulk of the worlds economy is in that 10%, so while people wise it is much less, their effect in the world is great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583206443024777216
This young man must be very proud attacking an old man for being a cleric.

I wonder if the West would feel the same if a Rabbi or priest were harassed in the street

#KidsRioting

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lydian fall

At Rafsanjani era we didn't retake our lost lands but this time insha allah we will

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

sha ah said:


> There are NO Neo Nazis in Ukraine. That's just Russian propaganda. Why are people so brainwashed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582458713222262784


Ukraine's President is Jewish. As twitter says, government filled with Nazis allow this?


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583106362040778753


----------



## TruthHurtz

Oldman1 said:


> Ukraine's President is Jewish. As twitter says, government filled with Nazis allow this?



Yes because Ukrainian nationalism is defined by Banderism. Zelensky cracking down on Banderites would put him at risk so he overlooks it and continues his jester act for westoids. It's symbiotic.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

First Ukraine lost a MIG-29 to a Shahed-136 and now they lose a SU-27 to a missile it was supposed to intercept. Who's training these guys ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583720751068491777

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Was this Iran's security forces or infiltrators sponsored by western intelligence agencies who want to stir civil unrest in Iran ? We know they used the same methods in Syria, which led to the 10 year civil war. The sad part is we'll likely never know.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583606263153561601
Reportedly Shahed-136 were used. Honestly at this rate there will be nothing left of Ukraine's energy facilities by winter. They're screwed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583719814182207488

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

A new national-patriotic people's movement was created in Nakhchivan. This popular front called for secession from Azerbaijan and started fighting for its return to Iran, which they consider their former homeland.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583540343873863680

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## tsunset

I have some questions for people knowing

Has any of you saw the video of a Chechen salafi beheading a Russian conscript, there is another one where we see another Chechen beheading a Russian and collecting his blood in front of him alive and drink it just after with his mouth and salafi beard full of blood, also one where he remove the liver of a cadaver and pressing it to drink the blood? Why Chechens commits such barbaric things i know they may not be all like that but all the beheaders we saw like the professor in France were beheaded by Chechens, is it cultural or a part of wahhabism-salafism tradition? But most barbaric people i've seen are from far east europe and caucasus

Is the picture of the Ukrainian soldier cooking a beheaded head of a Russian and doing salt bae real? Westerners says its photoshop because it doesn't favor Ukraine

Also a question about religion... Why do wahhabi-salafi doesn't shave their moustaches and keep only the beard? Why do they put their socks over their pants? Every salafi terrorists i see have their socks over thei pants so i was wondering why


----------



## lydian fall

Second revolution in europe ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583822399606501376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583834317566144512

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aryobarzan

tsunset said:


> I have some questions for people knowing
> 
> Has any of you saw the video of a Chechen salafi beheading a Russian conscript, there is another one where we see another Chechen beheading a Russian and collecting his blood in front of him alive and drink it just after with his mouth and salafi beard full of blood, also one where he remove the liver of a cadaver and pressing it to drink the blood? Why Chechens commits such barbaric things i know they may not be all like that but all the beheaders we saw like the professor in France were beheaded by Chechens, is it cultural or a part of wahhabism-salafism tradition? But most barbaric people i've seen are from far east europe and caucasus
> 
> Is the picture of the Ukrainian soldier cooking a beheaded head of a Russian and doing salt bae real? Westerners says its photoshop because it doesn't favor Ukraine
> 
> Also a question about religion... Why do wahhabi-salafi doesn't shave their moustaches and keep only the beard? Why do they put their socks over their pants? Every salafi terrorists i see have their socks over thei pants so i was wondering why


You ask Saudis these questions..They are the mentors of these guys...


----------



## sha ah

What is the world coming to these days ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583947490243403776
Big anti Islamic Republic rally today in Germany


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583853702385119232
I'm hearing news about a massive Ukrainian attack, the biggest of its kind in months, that was repelled by the Russians. Allegedly they even managed to capture a Ukrainian general ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583775974554206208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583830905638236162

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Allegedly, Ukraine and NATO are planning a black flag operation by detonating a nuclear bomb


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583859473973936129
US troops have already been deployed on the Polish-Ukrainian border


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583840550473461760
A new UN report claims that Israel is violating international law by occupying Palestinian territory. Israel has called the report "antisemitic" LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583780392494321664

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

This is hilarious. Top Chinese diplomats in the UK, including Consul General attack and beat up anti Xi Jinping protestors. LOL









I was kicked and punched at China's UK consulate, protester says


A man who was protesting outside a Chinese consulate in Britain said he was dragged inside the grounds by masked men, kicked and punched in an attack British Foreign Secretary James Cleverly described on Wednesday as "unacceptable".




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Masoumeh ghomikolah and Reza pahlavi: We must take Kurdistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583987925779288067








US base in Syria's al-Omar field comes under drone attack


TEHRAN, Oct. 23 (MNA) – An unidentified drone targeted the US base in the al-Omar field with a barrage of missiles, sources familiar with the matter said on Saturday.




en.mehrnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall

sha ah said:


> What is the world coming to these days ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583947490243403776
> Big anti Islamic Republic rally today in Germany
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583853702385119232
> I'm hearing news about a massive Ukrainian attack, the biggest of its kind in months, that was repelled by the Russians. Allegedly they even managed to capture a Ukrainian general ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583775974554206208
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583830905638236162



تو راهپیمایی ۲۲ بهمن میلیونها نفر شرکت میکنن
اینا کلا ۸۰ هزار هم نمیشن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> US troops have already been deployed on the Polish-Ukrainian border
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583840550473461760


This is very worrisome, and it signals that the Ukranian military is about to collapse.


----------



## lydian fall

میگن تو ایران وضعیت خیلی بد شده

مثلا کارمندای بانک هر روز با ترس و لرز میرن سرکار و میترسن از اینکه اغتشاش گرا بیان و به جرم همکاری با جمهوری اسلامی به قصد کشت کتکشون بزنن

یا مثلا مغازه دارها هر روز باید ساعت ۴ - ۵ مغازشونو ببندن از ترس اینکه اغتشاش گرا نیان و مغازشونو کوکتل مولوتوف بزنن

نتونستن ببینن ایران مثل افغانستان و سوریه و عراق نیست و امنیتمونو با رسانه های کثیفشون گرفتن


----------



## mohsen

Iranian people of Africa province in Berlin protest!






EU payments for a short vacation in Berlin to protest on behalf of Iranians:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583180964179894272

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> میگن تو ایران وضعیت خیلی بد شده
> 
> مثلا کارمندای بانک هر روز با ترس و لرز میرن سرکار و میترسن از اینکه اغتشاش گرا بیان و به جرم همکاری با جمهوری اسلامی به قصد کشت کتکشون بزنن
> 
> یا مثلا مغازه دارها هر روز باید ساعت ۴ - ۵ مغازشونو ببندن از ترس اینکه اغتشاش گرا نیان و مغازشونو کوکتل مولوتوف بزنن
> 
> نتونستن ببینن ایران مثل افغانستان و سوریه و عراق نیست و امنیتمونو با رسانه های کثیفشون گرفتن


yesterday i went to vali-asr street , you could see security forces in number , but all the computer shops were open , and i had no problem finding what i wanted . on other hand around 9 o'clock at least were i live you can here anti government slogans from homes for around 15-30 min

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584118976623218688

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> تو محله مام تقریبا یه همچین چیزی هست
> 
> اینجا بالای ۵۰۰ نفر زندگی میکنن و هیچ صدایی ازشون درنمیاد
> 
> ولی دو نفر هر شب از ساعت
> 
> ۹ تا ۹.۳۰
> 
> عربده میکشن و فش میدن


well here i say they are more than two people , but if police and government don't do something strange , it seems the situation is becoming normal again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall

:نماهنگ بازپس گیری آذربایجان 






آپارات - سرویس اشتراک ویدیو







www.aparat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall

اروپای قرون وسطایی

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Are u bored ? me too 
Here some "metro, in/under Ahvaz" results of AI creations for you 














Last two are belongs to "Iran future"

Shahed Over Ukraine



Iran Shahed Russia





Thanks to








AI Art Generator - Try Free


AI Art Generator turns imagination to art. Create art and images by telling AI what to do. Our text-to-image AI interprets your instructions and produces images in various styles, from classic art like Van Gogh to photorealistic graphics. Bring your ideas to life with AI.




hotpot.ai












🤖 🖼 AI Art Generator, AI Art Maker


AI Art Generator App. ✅ Fast ✅ Free ✅ Easy. Create amazing artworks using artificial intelligence.




creator.nightcafe.studio





Shahed over Ukraine is scary....

it's interesting that their AI used canon camera in other shahed pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran 1980s drone





Iran1990 drone





noo waay

Iran F-14 Tomcat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

دوستان این تحلیل آقای سورنا چگینی درباره ی اوکراین رو حتما حتما حتما ببینید:











من که تو این مدت که بیکارم معتاد شدم به یوتوب شماها رو نمیدونم...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584812178884165632

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584846935718088704

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

@925boy so if you do the numbers 500 to 1000 Ukrainian soldiers are out of permanent action a month, 15000 to 30000, so between 150000 to 300000 of most of their best men, in less than a year. One most Russian military analysts and bloggers are now ridiculing this special operation, when you have a feared Chechnyan president ridiculing the performance of these generals and leaders, also out loud yeah big failures. Okay past coupl of weeks Ukraine hasnt taken control of “significant” territory why would they, they’re using a Russian tactic surround these cities and towns that are fortified for attack, just starve them and bombard them daily into submission, why would Ukraine fight door to door with town and cities mined for ambush. I saw you weren’t finished talking so I moved it out of respect for @Stryker1982 also just got off my 30 minute break have a great day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

https://en.irna.ir/news/84923342/Trapped-whale-shark-rescued-released-into-sea-in-southern-Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

@925 I really am not trying to derail the thread, okay your right not a fair comparison but yes b 52 have enough weaponry to wipeout large bases 70000 pounds of armaments hitting military and if you have several running back to back 350000 pounds of armaments, it’s not theoretical if they have done it on many occasions, my only point is drones are an added presence to the battlefield, in a decade they will probably takeover much of the battlefield right now they’re definitely beneficial, but I would take a large aircraft like b 52 and b 2 that can fire weapons from a safe distance and destroy massive amounts of hardware in moments and I do not like that beny guy, now he’s just a troll trying to antagonize

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## lydian fall

Very good analysis:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Extremely good analysis about world's politics:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Which cities is Ukraine besieging ? The answer is none. The only advantage Ukraine has over Russia is manpower. They outnumber the Russians more than 3 to 1. So basically what Ukraine does, is they try and swarm or overwhelm Russian positions with more troops than the Russians can kill at any given time. Most of the time it doesn't work and even when it does, it leads to massive losses in terms of men and material.

Most of Ukraine's soldiers are conscripts with a few days training. If they're lucky they have a few weeks of training. Most are poorly equipped, some with WW1 era Maxim machine guns. This is what Ukrainian conscripts themselves say. A few months ago CNN interviewed an elite Ukrainian unit. They told CNN that 80% of their unit had been killed or injured. Around the same time I saw an interview with a Ukrainian conscript and he said that all the professional soldiers are dead and that there are only conscripts now.

Ukraine is using human wave attacks against Russia. In Kherson for example, Ukraine keeps sending poorly trained conscripts to the frontlines, in an attempt to flood Russian positions. However the Russian troops are airborne paratroopers, elite units. For the last 3 weeks the Ukrainians have attacked Russian lines on a daily basis and they have sustained thousands of casualties and hundreds of tanks and armored vehicles.

The difference between Russia and Ukraine is that the Ukrainians have never been able to encircle and destroy a large Russian army unit. The Russians, when surrounded or overwhelmed, simply withdraw to the next defensive line, taking with them 90% of their men and equipment. Territory is not a big deal. The Nazis in WW2 gained alot of territory, but in the end they lost it all. The way Ukraine is fighting is simply not sustainable.

Right now the Ukrainians are attacking the Russians with everything they have, because the weather is turning cold and wet and they have a few weeks left at most. The Ukrainians know that very soon, in a few months at most, the Russians will deploy 300,000+ troops. Despite the propaganda coming from the west, the vast majority of these units will be made up of young soldiers with a military background. They will also be well equipped and will be supported by thousands of Iranian / Russian drones and missiles as well as artillery and air support.

Only time will tell, but once Russia deploys their new army, I can't see a good outcome for Ukraine. Remember Russia attacked Kiev with 40,000 troops. With 300,000 troops Russia can easily take Kharkiv and encircle the entire Donbas. After that they can expand from Kherson to Transnistria and block Odessa from the rest of Ukraine. Again nobody knows what the future holds but Ukraine is on the 10th round of conscription now, so if they weren't sustaining massive losses, why would they be conscripting women and elderly men ? I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.



shadihassan28 said:


> @925boy so if you do the numbers 500 to 1000 Ukrainian soldiers are out of permanent action a month, 15000 to 30000, so between 150000 to 300000 of most of their best men, in less than a year. One most Russian military analysts and bloggers are now ridiculing this special operation, when you have a feared Chechnyan president ridiculing the performance of these generals and leaders, also out loud yeah big failures. Okay past coupl of weeks Ukraine hasnt taken control of “significant” territory why would they, they’re using a Russian tactic surround these cities and towns that are fortified for attack, just starve them and bombard them daily into submission, why would Ukraine fight door to door with town and cities mined for ambush. I saw you weren’t finished talking so I moved it out of respect for @Stryker1982 also just got off my 30 minute break have a great day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

Iran hasn't sent drones to Russia. They merely send Russia components. The Russians assemble the parts. So made in Russia Geran-1 and Geran-2. Arash-2 will be Geran-3 LOL



Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584812178884165632

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

There's lots of footage out there but here is one video showing Russian mobilized units training with a T-80 tank.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585167291804971008


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> So basically what Ukraine does, is they try and swarm or overwhelm Russian positions with more troops than the Russians can kill at any given time. Most of the time it doesn't work and even when it does, it leads to massive losses in terms of men and material.



Actually it does work. Syrian civil war is proof of that. Terrorists like Al-Shishani were notorious from throwing men at an objective like cannon fodder till SAA either ran out of ammo or were overwhelmed. Losses ment nothing to them. Just look at how many men ISIS was willing to lose in Kobane. Tens of thousands.

So when you don’t have constant close air support like Russia doesn’t have in Ukraine, throwing men at an objective works.

Russian military on the ground is basically at SAA level right now. It needs to go thru the growing pains of modernizing it’s tactics and purging it’s corps of incompetent officers


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> Actually it does work. Syrian civil war is proof of that. Terrorists like Al-Shishani were notorious from throwing men at an objective like cannon fodder till SAA either ran out of ammo or were overwhelmed. Losses ment nothing to them. Just look at how many men ISIS was willing to lose in Kobane. Tens of thousands.


but what size territory does ISIS and AQ control in Syria today? they failed in the Syrian war, so i think you're proving your point wrong!

Also, false analogy- Syrian war and Ukrainian war are DIFFERENT, so i cant entertain comparisons unless there is strict similarities in context, etc.


TheImmortal said:


> So when you don’t have constant close air support like Russia doesn’t have in Ukraine, throwing men at an objective works.


But US had constant air support in Iraq and Afghanistan and still lost- with only air support, you lose 100% of every war, US proves that. Any country that overrelies on air forces, always loses, becuase to win a war, you have to control the ground, and only ground forces can do that in the long run- US lost every war it was afraid to keep soldiers on the ground.


TheImmortal said:


> Russian military on the ground is basically at SAA level right now.


are you serious? well i think this says more about your understanding level or perceptions of the wars. You forget Russian military is made to and able to fight NATO? You think the 800 military aircraft in Belarus now is only for Ukraine? Dont judge wars by how they are gfoing, judge them by their end results and we know the entities with the worst war results in modern history is US and NATO, simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

Romanian defense minister resigns, pressured after Ukraine comment


Romanian Defence Minister Vasile Dincu resigned on Monday, saying he could not collaborate with the country's president, amid pressure weeks after he said Ukraine's only chance to end the war was to negotiate with Russia.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Hormuz

Terrorist attack on popular Shia shrine in south Iran kills more than a dozen


More than a dozen people have been killed and several others injured after a heavily-armed terrorist attacked a popular Shia shrine in Iran’s southwestern province of Fars.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## tsunset

may they rest in peace and the terrorists given the hardest punishment for their acts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Nerds during our school time :

Teacher : exam cancelled
Nerd 1 : starts crying
Nerd 2 :coursing teacher silently
Me :👀


"Nerds" nowadays:

cancelled their classes in "Sharif University"
WE WANT TO DINE WITH THE GIRLS🙄


----------



## Mehdipersian

*Terrorist attack in shiraz*









an Isis member opens fire at namaz prayers in shahcheraq mosque.
15 people are dead and 20 peoples are injured

*Isis statement :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## lydian fall

Mehdipersian said:


> *Terrorist attack in shiraz*
> View attachment 889626
> 
> View attachment 889627
> 
> an Isis member opens fire at namaz prayers in shahcheraq mosque.
> 15 people are dead and 20 peoples are injured
> 
> *Isis statement :*
> 
> View attachment 889628



Attack inside holy shrine of brother of imam Reza (AS)

Iran will roast ISIL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iranian children’s series Golden Books returns to stores after 58 years ​






TEHRAN – Golden Books, a series published in Iran for children 58 years ago, have returned to bookstores across the country to delight new generations.

The Amir Kabir Publishing Company first published the collection comprising about 80 great classics of the world’s literature with front covers in gold.

The streamlined stories attracted Iranian children at that time and even appealed to adults.

Now, a leading Iranian publisher led by the translator Mohammadreza Jafari, has recently published 16 books of the series, including “Treasure Island” by Robert Louis Stevenson, “The Prince and the Pauper” by Mark Twain, “Moby-Dick” by Herman Melville and the fairy tales “Snow-White and Rose-Red” and “The Brave Little Tailor”.

In a press release published by the publisher, Jafari said that like Iranian adult readers, he is also interested in reading children’s books.

“I have read most of the children’s books written or translated into Persian, and for a long time, I wanted to provide some books for people in my generation and my child friends,” he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Hormuz said:


> Terrorist attack on popular Shia shrine in south Iran kills more than a dozen
> 
> 
> More than a dozen people have been killed and several others injured after a heavily-armed terrorist attacked a popular Shia shrine in Iran’s southwestern province of Fars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.ir


is this NATO's retaliation on Iran for supporting Russia in the Ukraine war? ISIS is a NATO/US project afterall, it attacks US enemies mostly, like Tehran in 2017, and Assad, the Shiite govt in Iraq years ago, etc. smh!

IRGC action against ISIS in Afghanistan, Iraq Syria will probably happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Nerds during our school time :
> 
> Teacher : exam cancelled
> Nerd 1 : starts crying
> Nerd 2 :coursing teacher silently
> Me :👀
> 
> 
> "Nerds" nowadays:
> 
> cancelled their classes in "Sharif University"
> WE WANT TO DINE WITH THE GIRLS🙄


some may say , these are not the nerds but the student who used Quotas and بند پ

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

This attack was specifically conducted by ISIS-K from Afghanistan. Iran should not hesitate to annihilate ISIS positions with drone strikes.



925boy said:


> is this NATO's retaliation on Iran for supporting Russia in the Ukraine war? ISIS is a NATO/US project afterall, it attacks US enemies mostly, like Tehran in 2017, and Assad, the Shiite govt in Iraq years ago, etc. smh!
> 
> IRGC action against ISIS in Afghanistan, Iraq Syria will probably happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> This attack was specifically conducted by ISIS-K from Afghanistan. Iran should not hesitate to annihilate ISIS positions with drone strikes.


right know they are busy , tolerating Taliban


----------



## sha ah

Russia may not be able to deploy its airforce freely over Ukraine, however they have a significant amount of artillery and firepower. Artillery/rockets and kamikaze/strike drones, especially when directed by surveillance drones can get the job done imo. The biggest issue hampering the Russian military right now is their lack of manpower. In Ukraine they are outnumbered atleast 3 to 1, in some instances 5 to 1 or more. An army on the offensive is supposed to outnumber the enemy 3 to 1 atleast, the Russians, despite being outnumbered have shown that they can even conduct successful offensives, which proves that their military is not incompetent or incapable. 

Remember this is a high intensity conflict. Both sides are incurring losses, but even in the Kharkiv offensive, Ukraine lost 5 soldiers for every 1 Russian soldier killed. Currently Ukraine is on the 9th round of conscription. Increasingly we see women and elderly men joining the ranks. Ukraine's methods are simply not sustainable. They don't have an endless supply of men and weapons. In terms of weaponry and supplies, Ukraine is 100% reliant on the west now. 

In the long run, Russia is preserving their military as much as possible. Sure Russia has lost a significant amount of men and equipment, but it's simply nothing compared to Ukraine's losses. People don't realize this but since the Kharkiv offensive, Ukraine never stopped pushing forward. Since then, this entire time they have been throwing everything they have at Russia, especially because the weather is becoming increasingly cold and wet. 

Ukraine has at most another month, if that, to take territory. This will not be an easy winter for the Ukrainians and they'll be lucky if Russia doesn't launch a major offensive during the winter. In any case, when the Russians deploy their mobilized personnel, Ukraine will be in a very precarious situation. Just in the Kherson region, Ukraine in the last month has sustained thousands of casualties and hundreds of armored vehicles and tanks destroyed. Look I'm not saying that the exchange is completely one sided, but in the long run, Ukraine's methods are unsustainable and in a total war, Ukraine can't win against Russia. 

Think about it Ukraine is on the 9th round of mobilization and half of their vital infrastructure has been destroyed. Russia is on the first round of a partial mobilization and already the Ukrainians are shaking in their boots. They claim to be shooting down 80% of Iranian drones, yet realistically we hear about Shahed strikes every day or other day and if Ukraine is so successful then why do they keep begging the west and Israel specifically for air defenses. Also why is the west making such a ruckus over Iranian drones if they're so ineffective. Dozens of nations are supporting Ukraine. You have one nation helping out Russia and the western nations are having a panic attack.



TheImmortal said:


> Actually it does work. Syrian civil war is proof of that. Terrorists like Al-Shishani were notorious from throwing men at an objective like cannon fodder till SAA either ran out of ammo or were overwhelmed. Losses ment nothing to them. Just look at how many men ISIS was willing to lose in Kobane. Tens of thousands.
> 
> So when you don’t have constant close air support like Russia doesn’t have in Ukraine, throwing men at an objective works.
> 
> Russian military on the ground is basically at SAA level right now. It needs to go thru the growing pains of modernizing it’s tactics and purging it’s corps of incompetent officers


----------



## sha ah

Western hypocrisy on full display. Pretty repulsive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585326904072376320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585349087624560640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585389377257377792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585404890599157765

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585358467933429760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585140390063374337


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585529366460731392

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

نمیدونم به ستاره شناسی و پیشبینی آینده براساس ستارگان اعتقاددارین یا نه(چیزی که شاهان در گذشته ازش استفاده می کردن).من ۳ساله پیکاسکورودنبال می کنم.مطالبش برام جالبه.خواستم به اشتراک بزارم..


----------



## Shawnee

سورانی ها منتظرند

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Nevsky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585650205491224578

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

Is everyone getting a popup/slider here (see attached) or did I somehow pick up a virus? @waz


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Russia may not be able to deploy its airforce freely over Ukraine, however they have a significant amount of artillery and firepower. Artillery/rockets and kamikaze/strike drones, especially when directed by surveillance drones can get the job done imo. The biggest issue hampering the Russian military right now is their lack of manpower. In Ukraine they are outnumbered atleast 3 to 1, in some instances 5 to 1 or more. An army on the offensive is supposed to outnumber the enemy 3 to 1 atleast, the Russians, despite being outnumbered have shown that they can even conduct successful offensives, which proves that their military is not incompetent or incapable.
> 
> Remember this is a high intensity conflict. Both sides are incurring losses, but even in the Kharkiv offensive, Ukraine lost 5 soldiers for every 1 Russian soldier killed. Currently Ukraine is on the 9th round of conscription. Increasingly we see women and elderly men joining the ranks. Ukraine's methods are simply not sustainable. They don't have an endless supply of men and weapons. In terms of weaponry and supplies, Ukraine is 100% reliant on the west now.
> 
> In the long run, Russia is preserving their military as much as possible. Sure Russia has lost a significant amount of men and equipment, but it's simply nothing compared to Ukraine's losses. People don't realize this but since the Kharkiv offensive, Ukraine never stopped pushing forward. Since then, this entire time they have been throwing everything they have at Russia, especially because the weather is becoming increasingly cold and wet.
> 
> Ukraine has at most another month, if that, to take territory. This will not be an easy winter for the Ukrainians and they'll be lucky if Russia doesn't launch a major offensive during the winter. In any case, when the Russians deploy their mobilized personnel, Ukraine will be in a very precarious situation. Just in the Kherson region, Ukraine in the last month has sustained thousands of casualties and hundreds of armored vehicles and tanks destroyed. Look I'm not saying that the exchange is completely one sided, but in the long run, Ukraine's methods are unsustainable and in a total war, Ukraine can't win against Russia.
> 
> Think about it Ukraine is on the 9th round of mobilization and half of their vital infrastructure has been destroyed. Russia is on the first round of a partial mobilization and already the Ukrainians are shaking in their boots. They claim to be shooting down 80% of Iranian drones, yet realistically we hear about Shahed strikes every day or other day and if Ukraine is so successful then why do they keep begging the west and Israel specifically for air defenses. Also why is the west making such a ruckus over Iranian drones if they're so ineffective. Dozens of nations are supporting Ukraine. You have one nation helping out Russia and the western nations are having a panic attack.



No offense but your entire analysis of this war being super pro-Russia has been relatively wrong.

I was ridiculed on here for my pessimistic take while you went the complete other direction. In the end it looks like my take was closer to reality, whereas yours seems to be some Kremlin propaganda coping mechanism.

Ukraine is willing to fight to every last man, Russia is not. History has shown us that patriotism and love for the motherland is a key factor in wars. Iraq 2003 - most of the military dissolved in face of US invasion. But Iraq 1980’s the military fought Iran tooth and nail (albeit with tons of foreign aid and support).

The issue with Russia extends beyond fancy weapons and goes into the basic essence of war —which is do your troops believe what they are fighting for. I don’t think the average Russian troop can clearly dictate what they are even fighting for. The problem starts here then you add in logistics problems, poor officer Corps, antiquated tactics, incompetence military brass, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> No offense but your entire analysis of this war being super pro-Russia has been relatively wrong.


no it hasnt


TheImmortal said:


> In the end it looks like my take was closer to reality,


stop gassing yourself up bro, pls


TheImmortal said:


> whereas yours seems to be some Kremlin propaganda coping mechanism.


thats not certain- PROVE IT.


TheImmortal said:


> Ukraine is willing to fight to every last man,


last man or last NATO dollar?


TheImmortal said:


> Russia is not.


RUssia is- you dont understand Russia it seems- you misunderstand it


TheImmortal said:


> History has shown us that patriotism and love for the motherland is a key factor in wars.


and Patriotism is high in Russia now! 80% of the country approves of the operation, and its to save and protect "the motherland", so this applies here, but you dont want to give Russia the same credit?


TheImmortal said:


> Iraq 2003 - most of the military dissolved in face of US invasion.


different conflict, so apples and oranges analogy


TheImmortal said:


> But Iraq 1980’s the military fought Iran tooth and nail (albeit with tons of foreign aid and support).


Because the west had pumped it full of weapons and chemical weaposn too- who else sold IRaq ALL THOSE WEAPONS? obv in 2003 when US invaded Iraq didnt have sht to fight with, because it coudnt buy western weaposn for decades prior to that..cmon bro, stop ignoring the background dynamics of conflicts.


TheImmortal said:


> The issue with Russia extends beyond fancy weapons and goes into the basic essence of war


if this was true then whty hasnt NATO's bich azz attacked yet? and also the high death count of Ukrainian troops proves you wrong- you just keep seeing Ukrainians fighting, butr you dont realize they cant continue at this rate, because they have lost ALOT of their good and useful men and troops, simple. IN conflict things are often deeperand more complex than they look.


TheImmortal said:


> —which is do your troops believe what they are fighting for.


whats the evidence Russian troops dont? you cant show evidence of this.


TheImmortal said:


> I don’t think the average Russian troop can clearly dictate what they are even fighting for.


thats bogus- they put their lives on the line against top NATO equipment and you think they dunno? lmao - youre the one in the comofrtable US apt or house chillin that probably doesnt know who theyre/Russian troops fighting for.


TheImmortal said:


> The problem starts here then you add in logistics problems,


Russia's isnt that bad, its decent, and its sure better than Ukraine's today..


TheImmortal said:


> poor officer Corps,


doesnt matter- what matters is if you win the war- Russia will win the war, because no other entity you think will win, wil lactually win- thinking Afghanistan war losers will win again Russia is so low logic, i pity such confused persons.


TheImmortal said:


> antiquated tactics, incompetence military brass, etc.


yea yea, still kiled so many Ukrainians and kept so much territory- Ukraine hasnt gotten any territory i almost a month- who fed you bs that Ukrainians are doing ok in the war? they are dying, look at their power, even posts by Pro-Ukranians in the PDF thread for that war have eased off...Ukraine is going down start now..SHaheds broke Ukraine, and so did Russian military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

@925 well thanking you for liking my post earlier, it’s a little simplistic to say west sold Iraq biological weapons, they sold dual use equipments to Iraq and gave biological samples believing they were going to be used solely for vaccines, saddam s government if anything else was great at the b.s., did that excuse the west when they should have totally shunned him during a war he started and use those weapons no.Also Ukraine is making steady progress with nato money but Ukrainian blood, Russia was once a superpower, now just a country with the biggest nuclear weapons stockpile. China is number two right now in a decade they might overtake America maybe less.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

رئیس پلیس زاهدان عزل شد/ متن کامل بیانیه مهم شورای تامین سیستان و بلوچستان- اخبار سیستان و بلوچستان - اخبار استانها تسنیم | Tasnim


شورای تامین سیستان و بلوچستان اعلام کرد: فرمانده انتظامی زاهدان و رئیس کلانتری 16 این شهر از سمت خود عزل شدند.




www.tasnimnews.com





بیانیه شورای تامین استان سیستان و بلوچستان پیرامون رخدادهای تاسف بار 8 مهرماه در زاهدان به شرح ذیل است:

بسمه تعالی

روز جمعه 8 مهرماه پس از اتمام مراسم نماز جمعه اهل سنت در شهر زاهدان، گروهی از افراد ضمن یورش به کلانتری 16 در مجاورت مصلای نماز جمعه قصد داشتند حوزه انتظامی مذکور را تصرف کنند. در جریان این حمله با توجه به درگیری مهاجمان و نیروهای مدافع کلانتری، متاسفانه برخی هموطنان مظلوم و نمازگزاران جان خود را از دست داده و یا مجروح شدند. پس از این حادثه تعدادی افراد مسلح با سواستفاده از فضای ملتهب ایجاد شده ضمن حمله به شهروندان و اماکن مختلف، اقدام به آتش زدن و غارت اموال عمومی و خصوصی کرده و با نیروهای حافظ امنیت درگیر شدند که در این حوادث تعدادی از اغتشاشگران و افراد بی‌گناه کشته و جمعی از نیروهای خدوم امنیتی و نظامی نیز به شهادت رسیدند.

به دنبال حادثه غم‌بار زاهدان، طی دستور ریاست محترم جمهوری اسلامی ایران،وزیر محترم کشور در شهرستان زاهدان حضور یافته و متعاقباً با پیگیری مسئولان عالی امنیتی، دفاعی و انتظامی کشور هیات‌های کارشناسی به منظور بررسی علل، زمینه‌ها، چگونگی و ابعاد این رخداد به زاهدان اعزام و اقدامات جامعی را برای دستیابی به روایت دقیق و واقعی از حوادث رخ داده در دستور کار قرار دادند. تیم‌های بررسی و هیات‌های اعزام شده به زاهدان، ضمن گفت‌وگو با فرماندهان انتظامی و مسئولان امنیتی، بررسی فیلم‌های دوربین‌های مدار بسته سطح شهر، جمع‌آوری شواهد میدانی، گفت‌وگو با شاهدان عینی و مجروحان حادثه و دیدار با سران طوایف و علمای دینی، به بازسازی صحنه اغتشاش و نحوه اقدام نیروهای انتظامی پرداختند. نتایج جمع‌بندی این تحقیقات به شرح زیر برای اطلاع مردم شریف و انقلابی سیستان و بلوچستان و عموم هموطنان اعلام می‌شود:

1- حوادث روز جمعه 8 مهرماه در دو بازه زمانی و محیط متفاوت به وقوع پیوسته که از منظر عناصر حاضر در صحنه، انگیزه و اقدام با یکدیگر متفاوت است.

2- پس از پایان نماز جمعه جمعیت بالغ بر 150 نفر که حضور افراد مسلح در میان آنها به اثبات رسیده با حمله به کلانتری 16، ضمن پرتاب سنگ، تیراندازی، هدایت و زدن اتوبوس شرکت واحد به دیوار کلانتری به قصد تخریب درب و دیوار و نهایتاً ورود به محوطه کلانتری، آغازگر اغتشاش بوده و با به آتش کشیدن خودرو پلیس و مجروح نمودن تعدادی از کادر انتظامی، تلاش کردند تا حوزه انتظامی مذکور را به تصرف خود درآورند، که اقدام اغتشاشگران برای تصرف حوزه انتظامی با عکس‌العمل پرسنل حاضر در کلانتری عقیم ماند(استفاده از گاز اشک‌آور، بکارگیری سلاح ساچمه‌زن و تیراندازی).

3- به دلیل مجاورت کلانتری 16 با محل برگزاری نماز جمعه، تخلیه نشدن کامل مصلی، درگیری مسلحانه و نیز تیراندازی نیروهای انتظامی، متاسفانه منجر به مجروحیت و از دست دادن جان تعدادی از شهروندان نمازگزار و عابرین بی‌گناهی شد که نقشی در اغتشاش نداشتند.

4- پس از پایان درگیری‌های مرحله اول در اطراف کلانتری، برخی افراد و نیز افرادی مسلح با سواستفاده از التهاب ایجاد شده، در اطراف مسجد مکی، پشت بام‌های مجاور و سپس نقاط دیگر شهر اقدام به اختشاش کرده، ضمن تخریب و آتش زدن اموال عمومی، دولتی و خصوصی، درگیری مسلحانه را آغاز می‌کنند.

5- شورای تامین استان به منظور برقراری امنیت و جلوگیری از گسترش ناامنی و حفظ جان و مال شهروندان، نسبت به اعلام وضعیت امنیتی در شهر اقدام و مرحله مقابله نیروهای امنیتی و انتظامی با گروه‌های مسلح آغاز و تا اواخر شب ادامه می‌یابد. در این مقطع زمانی نیز تعدادی از افراد مسلح کشته و 6 نفر از حافظان امنیت از جمله سردار سرافراز هاشمی به شهادت رسیدند و گروهی نیز مجروح شدند.

6- بر اساس مستندات موجود تاکنون، تعداد مجموعه جان باختگان حوادث 8 مهر و روزهای بعد از آن در شهر زاهدان 35 نفر است که شامل: برخی از نمازگزاران در مصلی، جان باختگان در مرحله اول اطراف کلانتری، کشته شدگان از افراد مسلح در اثر درگیری‌های سطح شهر و همچنین شهروندان بی‌گناه به قل رسیده توسط اشرار در مناطق مختلف شهر هستند.

در پایان شورای تامین به مردم اصیل، وفادار و انقلابی شهر زاهدان خصوصاً خانواده شهدا و جان باختگان تسلیت عرض می‌نماید و جهت تحقق دستور ریاست محترم جمهوری برای اجرای عدالت، ضمن پذیرش قصور برخی از ماموران و عزل رئیس وقت کلانتری 16 و فرمانده انتظامی شهرستان زاهدان و همچنین جبران خسارت وارده به جان‌باختگان بی‌گناه و خانواده‌های آنان اعلام می‌دارد که؛ پرونده حوادث تلخ زاهدان اعم از محرکین، اغتشاشگران و مهاجمان به کلانتری و از طرفی مسئولین ذیربط انتظامی جهت رسیدگی به تخلفات و جرائم، تشکیل و به همراه مستندات کامل برای رسیدگی همه جانبه به مرجع قضائی ارسال شده تا به صورت دقیق و بر اساس ضوابط قانونی مورد رسیدگی قرار گیرد. لازم به ذکر است چنانچه طی بررسی‌های تکمیلی و در صورت مشخص شدن مواردی دیگر از قصور و یا تقصیر احتمالی پرسنل و فرماندهان انتظامی جهت رسیدگی و اقدام به مراجع ذی‌ربط ارسال خواهد شد.


----------



## TheImmortal

Only a homer would claim Russia is “winning” this war. Or “trust me bro” in the future they will. No one is talking about the future. We are talking about current state of war trend. It is not in Russian favor. 

Could that change? Of course. 
Is it likely? Depends on if adjustments are made. 

So far the last 6 months shows us very little adjustments have been made to counter Ukrainian adjustments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

This government really fumbled the Mahsa Amini case. This is the end result.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585514358263713792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585304293925523456


----------



## sha ah

Well the Russians initially wanted to replicate what they did in Crimea in 2014, just on a larger scale. When they realized that Ukraine wasn't going to fold, they did make adjustments, which led to their success at Mariupol, Severodonetsk, Lysychansk. 

However the biggest issue currently plaguing the Russian army is the lack of military personnel. An army can only go so far when it's outnumbered more than 3 to 1. However the Russians are making necessary adjustments. For example they recently mobilizing 300,000 personnel and they recently purchased Iranian drones and focused on Ukraine's vital infrastructure. Now they're purchasing more powerful drones from Iran as well as missiles.

Realistically both sides have made tremendous mistakes during this conflict, but if Ukraine's end goal is to liberate all of the territory which Russia has annexed, I just don't see that happening in the long run. The current fighting season is quickly coming to an end. The temperature is dropping and the rain is turning open fields into mud pits. The Ukrainians have a few weeks at most to make any gains. After that we're looking at the winter season and then Russia will deploy 300,000+ troops as well as thousands of newly purchased drones and missiles. 

The question is will Ukraine be able to make some gains during the next few weeks ? Perhaps, but they still won't even come close to reaching all their goals and once the Russians deploy their new army into Ukraine, I just don't see things going in Ukraine's favor. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong, but let's just wait and see what happens.



TheImmortal said:


> View attachment 889875
> 
> 
> Only a homer would claim Russia is “winning” this war. Or “trust me bro” in the future they will. No one is talking about the future. We are talking about current state of war trend. It is not in Russian favor.
> 
> Could that change? Of course.
> Is it likely? Depends on if adjustments are made.
> 
> So far the last 6 months shows us very little adjustments have been made to counter Ukrainian adjustments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Look I'm just stating facts. The Russians in Ukraine are outnumbered 3 to 1 at the very least. In some areas more than 5 to 1. Taking that into consideration, they shouldn't have been able to take any territory from the Ukrainians. 

So honestly do you think the Ukrainians will be able to liberate all of their territory from Russia ? I just can't see it, especially the way they're waging war, it's really unsustainable. Suicidal human wave attacks are quickly depleting Ukraine's reserves. This is why Ukraine is planning another round of conscription. They are currently on the 9th round of conscription. Just think about that. 

When Russia deploys 300,000 troops, as well as more advanced and powerful Iranian drones, along with thousands of Iranian missiles, do you really think the Ukrainians are going to be able to prevail ? I mean Russia attacked Kiev with 40,000 troops. 300,000 will easily be able to take Kharkiv and encircle all the Ukrainian troops in the Donbas. 

Winter is also not going to be easy for Ukrainians. Just today Russia again attacked more power stations. The main power station supplying Kiev has been destroyed. You say the Russians are using antiquated tactics but what would you call human wave attacks ? What about the fact that Ukrainians are using Maxim machine guns from WW1 ? If you don't believe me look it up. 

Anyways just wait and see what happens. Maybe I'm completely wrong, although I doubt it. But regardless we have to wait and see.




TheImmortal said:


> No offense but your entire analysis of this war being super pro-Russia has been relatively wrong.
> 
> I was ridiculed on here for my pessimistic take while you went the complete other direction. In the end it looks like my take was closer to reality, whereas yours seems to be some Kremlin propaganda coping mechanism.
> 
> Ukraine is willing to fight to every last man, Russia is not. History has shown us that patriotism and love for the motherland is a key factor in wars. Iraq 2003 - most of the military dissolved in face of US invasion. But Iraq 1980’s the military fought Iran tooth and nail (albeit with tons of foreign aid and support).
> 
> The issue with Russia extends beyond fancy weapons and goes into the basic essence of war —which is do your troops believe what they are fighting for. I don’t think the average Russian troop can clearly dictate what they are even fighting for. The problem starts here then you add in logistics problems, poor officer Corps, antiquated tactics, incompetence military brass, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

There needs to be massive retaliation for this. The culprits they captured need to be tortured to death slowly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585678143205113856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585525854842626048

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sha ah

This winter, electricity shortages in the UK are all but certain. According to weather forecasts, the UK is going to experience a cold burst this winter. The worst part about this is that they're doing it to themselves.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585917759468146688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Barbarian land called EU:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585747655329660928

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Protests last night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585689806171930639

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585726180333801472
2 hours ago 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585975689458552833


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585965560843608067

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

سالها اینجا از عواقب تفکر علم الهدی و اصرار به حجاب زوری گفتم

الان ترکیبی از درایت و صبر و بی رحمی نادری لازمه


----------



## DoubleYouSee

krasukha-4 or oghab,this is a problem!


for the first time ever we are seeing oghab warfare system in action.even there are lots of unknown warfare systems.



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

zartosht said:


> I used to think khalkhali was a lunatic. But he always used to say that in his time Iran was extremely weak and unstable, and “revolutionary decisiveness “ was needed to save the country
> 
> Now im watching a combination of western backed terrorists and western backed indoctrinated morons. I think he may have been onto soMething
> 
> Enough is enough. These rioters are now a threat to national security, and need to be made examples out of.
> 
> They are all young easily manipulated idiots that need a lesson their parents failed in giving them
> 
> Those little kids that are disrespecting and assaulting the elderly clerics. I support a few weeks of jail for them. Sharing cells with psychotic murederers. It will instantly stop



Fa. Rsi. Benevis 

Lotfann avazesh konn


----------



## Hack-Hook

zartosht said:


> Enough is enough. These rioters are now a threat to national security, and need to be made examples out of.


they are not, the ones who say use violence against them are more threat



zartosht said:


> They are all young easily manipulated idiots that need a lesson their parents failed in giving them


their parreents also come to street at the time of khatami and Ahmadinejad.
and the children of these people will also come out later .
if you see the distance between the protest must ring a bell for you . it imitate what happened before revolution , the protest become closer . before they become like late 56 - 57 its better find what cause the unrest , what is the actual reason and fix them.

and don't say , internet and satellite and telegram , at the time of khatami there was no such thing



zartosht said:


> Those little kids that are disrespecting and assaulting the elderly clerics. I support a few weeks of jail for them. Sharing cells with psychotic murederers. It will instantly stop


good , they go to jail and learn many things else from a school called jail , but i seriously doubt you'll like what they learn in that school



zartosht said:


> I used to think khalkhali was a lunatic.


he was not lunatic , he just like all other humans had some good and some bad ideas

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shawnee

IRGC general Hossein Shahshahani, spotted in Kherson

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

Shawnee said:


> IRGC general Hossein Shahshahani, spotted in Kherson

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Brigadier general Jan Sina directly reports to Putin from the Kherson front. He used to be in Albukamal, reportedly.



sha ah said:


> View attachment 890345

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

I doubt the western mainstream media will mention this. It goes against their narrative.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585965560843608067

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

In the end of the video notice how most of the men walking in the crowd are mullahs. LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585938726588280834


----------



## sha ah




----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> There needs to be massive retaliation for this. The culprits they captured need to be tortured to death slowly.



The main culprits are sitting in Tel Aviv, Washington D.C., Brussels. Not anywhere else.



sha ah said:


> In the end of the video notice how most of the men walking in the crowd are mullahs. LOL



Just one tiny excerpt from amidst a huge crowd. The extreme majority of people present at the rally were not clerics.




Hack-Hook said:


> they are not,



Yes they are. These rioters murdered over 30 security personnel, and moreover they are facilitating the work for Iran's existential foreign enemies. The slightest setback to central state control will be mercilessly exploited by the zionist, USA and EU regimes as well as their regional clients to foment more violence and terrorist attacks in Iran. As witnessed this week.



Hack-Hook said:


> and don't say , internet and satellite and telegram , at the time of khatami there was no such thing



There was satellite TV at the time of Khatami.




Hack-Hook said:


> realm of tin hat , likely and might



That's not called "tin hat", it's called fact based, rational assessment of probabilities.



Hack-Hook said:


> don't forget ,the facts , she herself dismissed camera woman as she was dissatisfied with her work and write to his mother(if i recall correctly) that she bought a camera and from now its a one man show. so no there was no camera woman in the car





Hack-Hook said:


> and camera woman didn't make any claim , it was the underage cousin that was driving the car





Hack-Hook said:


> and no it square to nothing as there was no camera woman in the board but mrs. Serena Shim



Wrong, the driver of the car was her acting camerawoman, as confirmed by Press TV.



Hack-Hook said:


> that made the accident claims and then change the story 2 years later again accident claim but this time the truck driver hit her from the back while



I already offered a plausible explanation as to why she proceeded this way. After seeing her cousin murdered, she would not dare to openly question the accident story peddled by NATO. She'd play it safe and make a statement designed to alert the audiences about the inaccuracy of the official version while stopping short of questioning its premise altogether, seeing how it would have exposed her to violent retaliation by the same powers likely to have assassinated her cousin.



> all available evidence point to the fact that she was in wrong lane and the accident was from the front.



Nothing's easier to stage than the photographs NATO has been presenting as "evidence".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Yes they are. These rioters murdered over 30 security personnel, and moreover they are facilitating the work for Iran's existential foreign enemies. The slightest setback to central state control will be mercilessly exploited by the zionist, USA and EU regimes as well as their regional clients to foment more violence and terrorist attacks in Iran. As witnessed this week.


and how many protesters died , let me guess you want to say none



SalarHaqq said:


> There was satellite TV at the time of Khatami.


that very few watched at the time



SalarHaqq said:


> That's not called "tin hat", it's called fact based, rational assessment of probabilities


conspiracy theory facts


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> and how many protesters died , let me guess you want to say none



Law enforcement tends to be better armed and trained. That's why it's a particularly silly idea to attack them, let alone with weapons.

Also, hostile intelligence agencies will not miss the opportunity to direct their infiltrated agents to shoot at protesters in hopes of provoking an escalation of violence. This is a standard procedure for services like the CIA.



Hack-Hook said:


> that very few watched at the time



Enough people watched it. Most of the participants to the 2009 fitna had been familiar with their broadcasts.



Hack-Hook said:


> conspiracy theory facts



Established facts.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Wrong, the driver of the car was her acting camerawoman, as confirmed by Press TV.


and you change the facts again , you and your press tv . the day before she dismissed the cameraman because she was dissatisfied with her work and even wrote to her mother from now its a one man show.
the driver was her underage cousins . even if till the day of judgement you say it was the camera woman the fact remain that it was her underage cousin that didn't had any license .


SalarHaqq said:


> I already offered a plausible explanation as to why she proceeded this way. After seeing her cousin murdered, she would not dare to openly question the accident story peddled by NATO. She'd play it safe and make a statement designed to alert the audiences about the inaccuracy of the official version, while at the same time stopping short of questioning its premise altogether, seeing how it would have exposed her to violent retaliation by the same powers likely to have assassinated her cousin.


no a conspiracy theory , the plausible explanation is that her underage without license cousin , drives recklessly and hit the truck.


SalarHaqq said:


> Nothing's easier to stage than the photographs NATO has been presenting as "evidence".


and thats the begining and end of your argument , no evident at all , NATO staged it . you have zero evidence for what you say


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> and you change the facts again , you and your press tv . the day before she dismissed the cameraman because she was dissatisfied with her work and even wrote to her mother from now its a one man show.
> the driver was her underage cousins . even if till the day of judgement you say it was the camera woman the fact remain that it was her underage cousin that didn't had any license .



The fact is that Press TV reported she was accompanied by her camerawoman. Alternative stories promoted by NATO have no value.



Hack-Hook said:


> no a conspiracy theory , the plausible explanation is that her underage without license cousin , drives recklessly and hit the truck.



There's nothing convincing about the notion that a journalist working for an Iranian media, who two days earlier declared having received threats from Turkish intelligence services, and who one day prior confirmed publicly that she'll continue investigating and lifting the veil on NATO arms shipments to terrorists in Syria undeterred by these threats, would suddenly be killed in a "car accident".

Especially when her mother states there was not a mark on her daughter after her demise, and when the alleged driver of the car is denying the official version peddled by Ankara.



Hack-Hook said:


> and thats the begining and end of your argument , no evident at all , NATO staged it . you have zero evidence for what you say



We have strong indications, which I presented. In fact, there's zero proof for the NATO version you keep endorsing.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Law enforcement is better armed. That's why it's a particularly silly idea to attack them, let alone with weapons.


in zahedan Jaish al adl attacked a police station and they opened fire on every body and your rationalization is funny , there are videos that show they attack people who had nothing to do with protest , there are videos that show they break the door of the houses and go inside them against the law and .......
don't come here and say they are blameless , the day the head of tehra n police come on TV and lied that the police is unarmed , i myself saw them in San'at square with shot gun.


SalarHaqq said:


> Enough people watched it. Most of the participants to the 2009 fitna had been familiar with their broadcasts.


the protest then was over the closure of Salam newspaper and had nothing to do with satellite , hijab aor anything and they were mainly university students and i assure you there was no satellite tv in university dormitories


SalarHaqq said:


> Established facts.


proven conspiracy theories



SalarHaqq said:


> The fact is that Press TV reported she was accompanied by her camerawoman. Alternative stories promoted by NATO have no value.


then PressTV lied , and it wasn't the first time .


SalarHaqq said:


> There's nothing "plausible" about the notion that a journalist working for an Iranian media, who received death threats two days prior from Turkish intelligence services, and who one day prior confirmed publicly that she's undeterred by these threats and will continue investigating and lifting the veil on NATO arms shipments to terrorists in Syria, would suddenly die in a "car accident".
> 
> Especially when her mother declares there was not a mark on her daughter after her demise, and when the alleged driver of the car is denying the official version peddled by Ankara.


yes by your logic if a journalist work for iran can't have accident . the cousin claimed accident two times . so if she lied why nobody ask her why she lied ?


SalarHaqq said:


> I have solid indications, which I presented. In fact, there's zero proof for the NATO version you keep endorsing.


there is the cousin interviews , the police reports and the accident photos.
on other hand there is zero evidence supporting Press TV lies


and i discussed this matter more than enough with you over 2-3 week . from now you can discuss press tv lies with yourself .my answers to all of them are in previous pages .


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> in zahedan Jaish al adl attacked a police station and they opened fire on every body and your rationalization is funny , there are videos that show they attack people who had nothing to do with protest , there are videos that show they break the door of the houses and go inside them against the law and .......



There's no evidence for Iranian law enforcement randomly opening fire on citizens for no valid reason.



Hack-Hook said:


> don't come here and say they are blameless , the day the head of tehra n police come on TV and lied that the police is unarmed , i myself saw them in San'at square with shot gun.



No evidence they were police forces rather than Basij. Moreover, assuming the information given by the head of Tehran police was wrong, it doesn't prove the quoted allegations.



Hack-Hook said:


> the protest then was over the closure of Salam newspaper and had nothing to do with satellite , hijab aor anything and they were mainly university students and i assure you there was no satellite tv in university dormitories



But dishes were mounted at the homes of many students, who spend time there during vacations. Also, the impact of the propaganda beamed into Iran has never been confined to actual viewers alone. The latter repeat it in discussions with friends and family, and end up influencing those as well.



Hack-Hook said:


> proven conspiracy theories



I referenced established facts, no more and no less.



Hack-Hook said:


> then PressTV lied , and it wasn't the first time .



NATO regimes lie all the time. A former USA Secretary of State went as far as admitting nonchalantly to the CIA's habit of speaking untruth.



Hack-Hook said:


> yes by your logic if a journalist work for iran can't have accident . the cousin claimed accident two times . so if she lied why nobody ask her why she lied ?



By your logic, there's nothing fishy about an alleged fatal accident when it happens to be immediately consecutive to threats the victim proclaimed having received from a hostile intelligence agency. Nor when the victim's mother declares there was no mark on her deceased daughter.

As for the cousin's remarks, I did offer a rational explanation: when someone's relative is murdered by a NATO intelligence agency, they will think twice about wholesale refutation of NATO's version of the event. Rather, they'll weigh their words and try to alert listeners whithout going too far, for their own safety's sake.



Hack-Hook said:


> there is the cousin interviews , the police reports and the accident photos.
> on other hand there is zero evidence supporting Press TV lies



There's Sahim's public statement on the threats she received, her mother's statement about the condition of her daughter's remains, and the explanations of her cousin which aren't consistent with the declarations of Turkish authorities.

Police reports and the photographs shown by Ankara do not constitute proof, as both these elements can easily be made to convey disinformation. It simply means you consider the Turkish government to be a more credible source than Iranian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DoubleYouSee

i reccomend all of you guys watching this japanese documentary about the role of satelits in Ukrine-Russia war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Pro government rallies in Iran


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586046639252217857
Ukraine is a mess. The former head of the Israeli intelligence called Zelensky a disgrace to all Jews for his support of Nazis


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586255678599237632
IRAN is in turmoil. If reforms are not implemented we might witness a civil war. It's obvious that a large segment of society are not happy with the current policies.

Angry Iranian mobs beating and killing IRGC Special Forces in the streets


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586268673203146752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586274838615756800
This is not true. In Canada food inflation is supposed to be 10% but it's really atleast 50% or more and that's being generous. Many items have doubled in price since last year. If Germany is saying 20% it's likely 100%


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586334614049595392
Ukrainian UAVs and USV (Unmanned surface vehicles) attacked the Russian fleet at Sevastopol. Most of the drones were destroyed by air defenses and helicopters. Russia has responded by cancelling the grain deal with Ukraine, claiming that Ukraine is not supplying grain to any poor countries but rather they are merely selling grain to developed countries. Odessa will be blockaded again. According to rumors Russia is also considering targeting US satellites (Starlink) and drones that provide intelligence to Ukraine as well as NATO personnel inside Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586393135814320128


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586387522220802048


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586328283230208001


----------



## Muhammed45

Some people have developed like this :
https://foreignpolicy.com/2008/02/15/mao-offered-kissinger-10-million-chinese-women/. :/

Thank God we are Iranians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

sha ah said:


> Angry Iranian mobs beating and killing IRGC Special Forces in the streets



Stop spreading propaganda. Those are local Basij.

Why would special forces be sitting unarmed in riot zone with no tactical gear? Actually why would they even be deployed in a random town to begin with?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> But dishes were mounted at the homes of many students, who spend time there during vacations. Also, the impact of the propaganda beamed into Iran has never been confined to actual viewers alone. The latter repeat it in discussions with friends and family, and end up influencing those as well.


attack was on dormitories not home , the student were at university , they had no time going home get 
indoctrinated and then come back to start protest after the closure of Salam Newspaper



SalarHaqq said:


> There's no evidence for Iranian law enforcement randomly opening fire on citizens for no valid reason.
> 
> 
> No evidence they were police forces rather than Basij. Moreover, assuming the information given by the head of Tehran police was wrong, it doesn't prove the quoted allegations.


if that make you sleep better . basij and police clothes are not the same 


SalarHaqq said:


> I referenced established facts, no more and no less.


let me tell you an established fact.








Flying Spaghetti Monster - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





your facts are as accurate as the fact of *Pastafarianism*



SalarHaqq said:


> NATO regimes lie all the time. A former USA Secretary of State went as far as admitting nonchalantly to the CIA's habit of speaking untruth.


and also press TV , its a well known fact that the news agency lies


SalarHaqq said:


> By your logic, there's nothing fishy about an alleged fatal accident when it happens to be immediately consecutive to threats the victim proclaimed having received from a hostile intelligence agency. Nor when the victim's mother declares there was no mark on her deceased daughter.
> 
> As for the cousin's remarks, I did offer a rational explanation: when someone's relative is murdered by a NATO intelligence agency, they will think twice about wholesale refutation of NATO's version of the event. Rather, they'll weigh their words and try to alert listeners whithout going too far, for their own safety's sake.


by my logic something fish does not mean killed by NATO . maybe press tv did saw she is leaving them and don't want to work for them , then said let kill her and say NATO did it , by doing so we can have some propaganda against NATO . after all its just some hitman , its cheap.
get real if you have something present facts , if you don't have facts , then dont spread قصه حسین کرد شبستری


SalarHaqq said:


> There's Sahim's public statement on the threats she received, her mother's statement about the condition of her daughter's remains, and the explanations of her cousin which aren't consistent with the declarations of Turkish authorities.


there is her writing , and there is something called *persecutory delusion*


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Stop spreading propaganda. Those are local Basij.
> 
> Why would special forces be sitting unarmed in riot zone with no tactical gear? Actually why would they even be deployed in a random town to begin with?


many of police special force are not actually special forces , they take conscripts with big bodies and use them to bolster the rank. what many consider special force is just Yegan-e-Emdad.


----------



## sha ah

Don't get mad at me, that's just what the tweet said.



TheImmortal said:


> Stop spreading propaganda. Those are local Basij.
> 
> Why would special forces be sitting unarmed in riot zone with no tactical gear? Actually why would they even be deployed in a random town to begin with?


----------



## sha ah

Do you believe that nonsense ? That's just western propaganda. How would they transport 10 million women to Nixon even ? That's just silly. A cheap attempt to put down China. 

Right now they're trying to criticize China for continuing lockdowns but China has 1.4 billion people. Look what happened in India, millions died, although the Indian government says 500,000, but that's an obvious lie.

Just to give you an idea, in Canada yesterday 52 people died from Covid. If you do the math, proportionally in China around 2000 would have died today. In most countries before vaccination, 1%-3% would die from Covid. In China 1% is 14 million people. Even a tenth of 1% is 1.4 million

In the west they love to criticize China and blame China for all their problems, but usually those people can't even find China on a map and they don't know the facts.



Muhammed45 said:


> Some people have developed like this :
> https://foreignpolicy.com/2008/02/15/mao-offered-kissinger-10-million-chinese-women/. :/
> 
> Thank God we are Iranians.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

This is so devastating. Apparently, as soon as Ukrainians realize this is in the area, they flee. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586359969766510592
Zionists are hoping and praying that the Islamic Republic collapses


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586410609435766784
The real reason why Israel won't send Kiev any weapons


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585931944143077376


----------



## sha ah

All the UAVs were shot down and most of the unmanned surmersibles were destroyed by helicopters. However 2 made it through. This is the footage. Because of this Russia has now backed out of the grain deal brokered by Turkey. Kuleba and Zelensky have reacted by whining and crying. They'll be even more upset once Russia retaliates.

Russians are now saying that this was done in coordination with the UK and the US, which an American RQ-7 flying in the Black Sea providing vital intelligence for the operation. Russians are now threatening US satellites including Starlink for providing intelligence to the Ukrainians. Russia also claims that the UK was responsible for the NordStream 1 & 2 attacks. They already bombed a foreign legion base in Zaporizhia and they are threatening to target NATO personnel in Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586363908071489536
Helicopter intercepting a Ukrainian USV (Unmanned Surface Vehicle)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586354313441382400


----------



## sha ah

WOW 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586507640632287232


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586651346274586624

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

https://en.irna.ir/news/84927575/Several-Iranians-die-at-Halloween-fest-in-South-Korea



From the outset, Iran’s Embassy in Seoul has been following up the situation of its nationals and the staff are present in hospitals or medical centers to assess the situation after the incident occurred in the South Korean capital .

In a statement, Iran’s Embassy expressed sympathy with the families of the dead.

Korea’s Police have released the names of the dead Iranians as follows:

Afaq Raast-manesh, Ali Parakand, Reyhaneh Sadat Atashi and Somayyeh Moqimi-nejad


----------



## DoubleYouSee



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

DoubleYouSee said:


>



Sh*t video, half of it was misinformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586798532199071744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

TruthHurtz said:


> Sh*t video, half of it was misinformation.


what part of the video?


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Google





Small world huh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

DoubleYouSee said:


> what part of the video?



Claims that all Russian military electronics are western in origin, S-300 used in SSM roles, washing machine chips, Ukie AD missile failures as Russian attacks, assertion that Iran has to manufacture BMs for Russia and not sell them from existing stockpiles, taking the statements of ukrop and westoid sources at face value etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586686730580774913

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sha ah

US and British mercenaries in Ukraine. Imagine if Russia brought China, Iranian, Syrian or any other mercenaries into Ukraine. The west would be outraged and you would never hear the end of it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586742298477461505


----------



## sha ah

Ukrainians tried AGAIN to land in Enerhodar at the bank of the Zaporizhia nuclear power plant. These are elite units trained in Britain. They were annihilated. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586699433894445056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586739536931033088

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586526823311024129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586694499639648258


thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586686730580774913




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586737543974121472

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> attack was on dormitories not home , the student were at university , they had no time going home get
> indoctrinated and then come back to start protest after the closure of Salam Newspaper



They were not born in the dormitories nor had they spent their entire lives there. The satellite broadcasts' direct or indirect impact on segments of the Iranian population at that period in time was very real already, and liberal pro-reformist students were one of the groups most exposed.

This is without taking into account that the reformist front in Iran had been spreading the exact same liberal ideas and heavily influencing those students.



Hack-Hook said:


> if that make you sleep better . basij and police clothes are not the same



Functions can overlap. And uniforms can look similar from afar. Also Iranian forces in general are not known for perfect garment uniformization.

Last but not least, every firearm in service with Iranian law enforcement, including shotguns, can use non-lethal munitions.



Hack-Hook said:


> let me tell you an established fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying Spaghetti Monster - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Facts are facts. And I referenced a series of concrete ones.



Hack-Hook said:


> your facts are as accurate as the fact of *Pastafarianism *



Not really, they are corroborated and documented as solidly as possible.



Hack-Hook said:


> and also press TV , its a well known fact that the news agency lies



NATO regimes and their media lie systematically.



Hack-Hook said:


> by my logic something fish does not mean killed by NATO .



It implies that it's a plausible hypothesis which must seriously be looked at.



Hack-Hook said:


> maybe press tv did saw she is leaving them and don't want to work for them , then said let kill her and say NATO did it , by doing so we can have some propaganda against NATO . after all its just some hitman , its cheap.



There's no precedent for Press TV killing anyone. But countless cases of NATO intelligence services murdering opponents.



Hack-Hook said:


> get real if you have something present facts , if you don't have facts , then dont spread



I presented a plausible explanation grounded in hard facts, whose rationale is spotless.

The NATO version you're endorsing however, entirely based as it is on two sets of unverified claims by Turkey's police and judicial authorities, is as questionable as it gets.



Hack-Hook said:


> there is her writing , and there is something called *persecutory delusion*



No evidence in support of such an accusation.

In light of available facts, all this shows is an apparent preference on your part for the narratives peddled by NATO regimes over the declarations of Iranian state media and their journalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

These guys are Iranians too but no one sees them. Because what they say or want is not according to western concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

There are NO Nazis in Ukraine no neo-Nazis. Don't you know that's just Russian propaganda ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586665128287780865
BBC and CNN won't show this to the world


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586755305970569216
Why a nuclear war is a threat to the entire human race.

One Tsar Bomba or Poseidan nuclear bomb could wipe out Britain. Russia's Satan II nuclear bomb has a warhead which is 13x more powerful than the Poseidan. It can effectively annihilate entire nations and continents. Can you even imagine such a thing ? That would be an extinction level event. The sheer amount of destruction is inconceivable. I don't think human's should even have access to such weapons.

PS: Did you know that the RS-28 Sarmat (Satan II) nuclear bomb is named after the Sarmatians ? The Sarmatians were an ancient Iranian, equestrian, nomadic people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586909775710781441

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586526823311024129
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586694499639648258


that's shahed 131 not 136 , the size given are for shahed 136 which is significantly larger


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

Cancerous Tumor said:


> https://en.irna.ir/news/84927575/Several-Iranians-die-at-Halloween-fest-in-South-Korea
> 
> 
> 
> From the outset, Iran’s Embassy in Seoul has been following up the situation of its nationals and the staff are present in hospitals or medical centers to assess the situation after the incident occurred in the South Korean capital .
> 
> In a statement, Iran’s Embassy expressed sympathy with the families of the dead.
> 
> Korea’s Police have released the names of the dead Iranians as follows:
> 
> Afaq Raast-manesh, Ali Parakand, Reyhaneh Sadat Atashi and Somayyeh Moqimi-nejad
> 
> View attachment 890916


It's really sad to see more than 150 people die trying to imitate a meaningless ritual from the other side of the world. It's also sad to see 4 Iranians die trying to imitate their imitation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> They were not born in the dormitories nor had they spent their entire lives there. The satellite broadcasts' direct or indirect impact on segments of the Iranian population at that period in time was very real already, and liberal pro-reformist students were one of the groups most exposed.
> 
> This is without taking into account that the reformist front in Iran had been spreading the exact same liberal ideas and heavily influencing those students.


the unrest started over one single matter , the closing of Salam newspaper , until one week earlier nobody taught it would be closed . so no they didn't had time to get indoctrinated over it. and so poof, your usual indoctrination theory become void


SalarHaqq said:


> Functions can overlap. And uniforms can look similar from afar. Also Iranian forces in general are not known for perfect garment uniformization.
> 
> Last but not least, every firearm in service with Iranian law enforcement, including shotguns, can use non-lethal munitions.


not to me that i was conscripted in police and worked close to both group for two years and no i won't mistake them from 2m, so again that theory of yours become void 


SalarHaqq said:


> Facts are facts. And I referenced a series of concrete ones.
> 
> 
> Not really, they are corroborated and documented as solidly as possible.
> 
> 
> NATO regimes and their media lie systematically.
> 
> 
> It implies that it's a plausible hypothesis which must seriously be looked at.
> 
> 
> There's no precedent for Press TV killing anyone. But countless cases of NATO intelligence services murdering opponents.
> 
> 
> I presented a plausible explanation grounded in hard facts, whose rationale is spotless.
> 
> The NATO version you're endorsing however, entirely based as it is on two sets of unverified claims by Turkey's police and judicial authorities, is as questionable as it gets.
> 
> 
> No evidence in support of such an accusation.
> 
> In light of available facts, all this shows is an apparent preference on your part for the narratives peddled by NATO regimes over the declarations of Iranian state media and their journalists.


as I said your fact can get summarized in plausible , might , probably and possibility , not a single fact , i can cure a blind but not some one who simulate blindness . i won't comment on the matter , don't care what you think , said all that must be said and you did not provide even a single fact . and the police reports and all the family interviews are there for anybody who is interested in truth not conspiracy theories driven with political agenda


----------



## Hack-Hook

MyNameAintJeff said:


> It's really sad to see more than 150 people die trying to imitate a meaningless ritual from the other side of the world. It's also sad to see 4 Iranians die trying to imitate their imitation.


its a festival , a feast , you can't blame people want to for some hours empty the steam , and be happy. the blame is on organizers of the event that didn't provided adequate safety measures .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

👍👍

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Russia has struck several power plants throughout Ukraine yet again. There was a power outage in Kiev which lasted for several hours. Expensive western air defense systems have made no difference whatsoever.

The mayor of Kiev, former boxer Vitali Klitschko says that without generators and blankets, that Ukrainians will freeze to death this winter. Now Russia is waging war like NATO. With Ukraine's water, electricity, fuel and grain cut off, the country is on the breaking point.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587017019882348544

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

The size fits a Shahed-131, but look at the light distortion. People are saying its a green screen. Who knows.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586216802777845761







Hack-Hook said:


> that's shahed 131 not 136 , the size given are for shahed 136 which is significantly larger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> The size fits a Shahed-131, but look at the light distortion. People are saying its a green screen. Who knows.
> 
> View attachment 891060
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586216802777845761
> View attachment 891067


I have no doubt its a green screen , my problem is with the tweets that said there was no drone there at all and it was a fake and photoshopped , there was a drone , there was Zelensky there but there also was a green background

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

80% of people in Kiev are currently without water 









80% of customers in Kyiv are without water supply Kyiv, Kyiv city - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


80% of customers in Kyiv are without water supply . Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including conflicts, human rights issues, protests, terrorism, weapons deployment...




ukraine.liveuamap.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lydian fall

❤❤❤❤❤🇮🇷❤❤❤❤❤

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cancerous Tumor



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> the unrest started over one single matter , the closing of Salam newspaper , until one week earlier nobody taught it would be closed . so no they didn't had time to get indoctrinated over it. and so poof, your usual indoctrination theory become void



They had ample time to get indoctrinated by liberal ideas and by reformists into supporting their subversive agenda. Your attempted equivocation is thoroughly deprived of significance.



Hack-Hook said:


> not to me that i was conscripted in police and worked close to both group for two years and no i won't mistake them from 2m, so again that theory of yours become void



Nothing of what I wrote is voided, namely:

1) Functions can overlap.
2) There is imperfect garment uniformization in Iran. In other terms, whether someone served in a particular force or not, a uniform per se cannot be considered as a fully conclusive indicator when it comes to ascertaining what corps or unit a particular trooper belongs to.
3) Weapons carried by law enforcement, including shotguns, can bear non-lethal ammunition.



Hack-Hook said:


> as I said your fact can get summarized in plausible , might , probably and possibility , not a single fact , i can cure a blind but not some one who simulate blindness . i won't comment on the matter , don't care what you think , said all that must be said and you did not provide even a single fact . and the police reports and all the family interviews are there for anybody who is interested in truth not conspiracy theories driven with political agenda



Claims by the Turkish police and judiciary in a suspicious matter hardly qualify as factual unless independently verified, which has not been the case here. So the version of the story spread by NATO regimes, their mouthpieces and affiliated propagandists can't be validated.

What the established, known facts show, is that the circumstances of her demise are extremely dodgy. The plausibility of the Press TV correspondent having fallen victim to the intelligence services threatening her, as per her declaration two days prior, is high.



Hack-Hook said:


> its a festival , a feast , you can't blame people want to for some hours empty the steam , and be happy. the blame is on organizers of the event that didn't provided adequate safety measures .



When the risks are known, participants' responsibility is engaged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> in zahedan Jaish al adl attacked a police station and they opened fire on every body and your rationalization is funny , there are videos that show they attack people who had nothing to do with protest , there are videos that show they break the door of the houses and go inside them against the law and .......
> don't come here and say they are blameless , the day the head of tehra n police come on TV and lied that the police is unarmed , i myself saw them in San'at square with shot gun.
> 
> the protest then was over the closure of Salam newspaper and had nothing to do with satellite , hijab aor anything and they were mainly university students and i assure you there was no satellite tv in university dormitories
> 
> proven conspiracy theories
> 
> 
> then PressTV lied , and it wasn't the first time .
> 
> yes by your logic if a journalist work for iran can't have accident . the cousin claimed accident two times . so if she lied why nobody ask her why she lied ?
> 
> there is the cousin interviews , the police reports and the accident photos.
> on other hand there is zero evidence supporting Press TV lies
> 
> 
> and i discussed this matter more than enough with you over 2-3 week . from now you can discuss press tv lies with yourself .my answers to all of them are in previous pages .



These clowns in the streets are creating opportunities for the terrorists. You cannot maneuver around that with words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> When the risks are known, the participants' responsibility is engaged.


what about mena incident ?
who was responsible , KSA or the people who went for Haj
what about stampede at Mr. Suleimani funeral? who was responsible for that ?


jauk said:


> These clowns in the streets are creating opportunities for the terrorists. You cannot maneuver around that with words.


tell this to the ones who closed all other doors for the people on the street .
the divide between government and people make room for opportunists , when people don't consider government from themselves the door for opportunists will be opened


----------



## Oldman1

TruthHurtz said:


> Yes because Ukrainian nationalism is defined by Banderism. Zelensky cracking down on Banderites would put him at risk so he overlooks it and continues his jester act for westoids. It's symbiotic.


Sure.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> what about mena incident ?
> who was responsible , KSA or the people who went for Haj
> what about stampede at Mr. Suleimani funeral? who was responsible for that ?



To reiterate, it depends on whether participants are informed about the risks involved. And engaged responsibility doesn't necessarily imply that the latter isn't shared. This said, some will accept such a risk in order to perform a religious duty, others in order to indulge in culturally alien, consumerist festivals designed to offer them illusory relief from their condition as slaves to totalitarian capitalist-imperialist exploitation. Different people have different values.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587198572642050050


Looks like Afghans know well how to get expedited Germany entry.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> To reiterate, it depends on whether participants are informed about the risks involved. And engaged responsibility doesn't necessarily imply that the latter isn't shared. This said, some will accept such a risk in order to perform a religious duty, others in order to indulge in culturally alien, consumerist festivals designed to offer them illusory relief from their condition as slaves to totalitarian capitalist-imperialist exploitation. Different people have different values.


participating in a funneral is not religious duty.
and by looking at history of haj and previous incident i say they were informed of such danger
or when the crane fall on pilgrims the danger was known to the participant that walking in workshop is dangerous .

so no the participant are not to blame the blame is on organizers who didn't control the crowd appropriately


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> what about mena incident ?
> who was responsible , KSA or the people who went for Haj
> what about stampede at Mr. Suleimani funeral? who was responsible for that ?
> 
> tell this to the ones who closed all other doors for the people on the street .
> the divide between government and people make room for opportunists , when people don't consider government from themselves the door for opportunists will be opened


These are not ‘people’. The people went and go to war, build stuff, invent stuff, give to society, are active and productive scientists, etc. These are the modern day hippies but even more entitled. They stand no chance other than diverting resources. Nope not ‘people’.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> These are not ‘people’. The people went and go to war, build stuff, invent stuff, give to society, are active and productive scientists, etc. These are the modern day hippies but even more entitled. They stand no chance other than diverting resources. Nope not ‘people’.


your idea , not the rest of the world

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> your idea , not the rest of the world


Ah. 'The world'. There is no valid 'world' where the people went and go to war, build stuff, invent stuff, give to society, are active and productive scientists, etc. You seem not to be of that 'world'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> Ah. 'The world'. There is no valid 'world' where the people went and go to war, build stuff, invent stuff, give to society, are active and productive scientists, etc. You seem not to be of that 'world'.


and you are sure the 150+ who died no one build stuff , had productive job, invented things and gave to society?
Do you have proof for that

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> and you are sure the 150+ who died no one build stuff , had productive job, invented things and gave to society?
> Do you have proof for that



I’m not aware of 150 dead. Please provide evidence. Also, while you’re working so hard at it, please provide evidence of (easily available) the killed security forces and those martyred un Shahchiragh as well. Those were the ‘people’. I’m sure some of the dead that you refer to might have been productive members of society. Cherry picking that, and throwing ‘the world’ into the mix doesn’t support you’re fragile stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

Hack-Hook said:


> and you are sure the 150+ who died no one build stuff , had productive job, invented things and gave to society?
> Do you have proof for that


The point is that Halloween is an example of cultural intrusion and replacement being acted upon Korea by soulless western capitalism. it is negative by itself, and the fact that 150+ people have died for it makes it even worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

MyNameAintJeff said:


> The point is that Halloween is an example of cultural intrusion and replacement being acted upon Korea by soulless western capitalism. it is negative by itself, and the fact that 150+ people have died for it makes it even worse.


the point is its a feast , and people like feasts .
has nothing with capitalism or being soul less

by the way if the people were soulless , they stayed at home , went to bed at 9 , wakeup at 6 , brush their teeth . went to work like good cogs in capitalism wheel .
they never would have found them in such places .
and i brought other examples that the people died with such mechanism and the hypocrisy and double standards showed themselves

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

Hack-Hook said:


> the point is its a feast , and people like feasts .
> has nothing with capitalism or being soul less
> 
> by the way if the people were soulless , they stayed at home , went to bed at 9 , wakeup at 6 , brush their teeth . went to work like good cogs in capitalism wheel .
> they never would have found them in such places .
> and i brought other examples that the people died with such mechanism and the hypocrisy and double standards showed themselves


This is the same mentality of the people who say "it's just a movie bro" when you bring up propaganda in movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> the point is its a feast , and people like feasts .
> has nothing with capitalism or being soul less
> 
> by the way if the people were soulless , they stayed at home , went to bed at 9 , wakeup at 6 , brush their teeth . went to work like good cogs in capitalism wheel .
> they never would have found them in such places .
> and i brought other examples that the people died with such mechanism and the hypocrisy and double standards showed themselves


Halloween is only naively a 'feast'. It is mainly a manifestation of rancid commerce that the poor general population piggybacks on. It has EVERYTHING to do with capitalism. Same with the other 'feasts' like Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving, Super Bowl, March Madness, Presidents Day, Labor Day ... sigh. You're cargo cultish image of Halloween is just that. A cargo cultish image of Halloween.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Hack-Hook said:


> the point is its a feast , and people like feasts .
> has nothing with capitalism or being soul less
> 
> by the way if the people were soulless , they stayed at home , went to bed at 9 , wakeup at 6 , brush their teeth . went to work like good cogs in capitalism wheel .
> they never would have found them in such places .
> and i brought other examples that the people died with such mechanism and the hypocrisy and double standards showed themselves


Sorry hack I’m going to have to disagree, it’s definitely capitalism, but Halloween is fun for the kids, for the cost of their costumes I can buy ten times worth the candy they got, but again it’s not really the point it’s just for fun kids aren’t going to become pagans, and one thing I love is turkey day, turkey sandwiches for a week.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## jauk

Chatter about a possible strike against Arbil and SA. Note, similar chatter about Nakhjavan:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587489415940677636

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587369973072252930

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DoubleYouSee

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587369973072252930


hope to see someting about EW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> participating in a funneral is not religious duty.



Hajj is. 

And the funeral of a national hero is an extraordinary event of political and historical significance, as opposed to the likes of "Halloween".



Hack-Hook said:


> and by looking at history of haj and previous incident i say they were informed of such danger
> or when the crane fall on pilgrims the danger was known to the participant that walking in workshop is dangerous .



They accepted the risk in order to perform a religious duty. Which sets them apart from people risking their lives to indulge in shallow consumerist events. 



Hack-Hook said:


> so no the participant are not to blame the blame is on organizers who didn't control the crowd appropriately



Responsibility of participants is engaged on an individual basis as soon as they are informed about risks involved. Notwithstanding the blame that falls on organizers.


----------



## sha ah

Apparently they were rubber bullets but still that's excessively brutal. The guy was already on the ground and helpless at that point.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587458124482580480


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Zhaoxin Launches KX-6000G High-Performance & KH-40000 Server CPUs For China's Domestic PC Market


Zhaoxin has officially introduced its next-generation KX-6000G High-Performance & KH-40000 Server CPUs for China's domestic PC market.




wccftech.com









China Gets Up To 32 Core Server & 4 Core High-Performance PC CPUs By Zhaoxin​
Features:


New CPU Core Microarchitecture
16nm process, support LGA package
Base frequency 2.0/2.2GHz, maximum operating frequency 2.7GHz
Up to 32 cores/32 threads
Up to 64MB cache, supporting on-chip interconnect and multi-way interconnect technology
Support up to 8-channel DDR4 RDIMM/UDIMM, 3DS RDIMM, up to 2TB or 4TB (dual socket)
Support up to 128×PCIe 3.0, 8×USB 3.2 Gen1, 16×SATA 3.2 and other interfaces
Compatible with x86 32/64-bit instructions, SSE4.2/AVX/AVX2 extended instructions, SM2, SM3 and SM4 accelerated instructions
Support processor and IO virtualization technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

WSJ News Exclusive | Saudi Arabia, U.S. on High Alert After Warning of Imminent Iranian Attack


Saudi officials said Tehran is poised to attack both the kingdom and Erbil in Iraq, and the White House National Security Council said the U.S. is prepared to respond.




www.wsj.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587773152427483138
Iranian-American advocating US and Israel to strike Iran and obliterate "the bad guys"... is this serious from an Iranian?


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

tsunset said:


> WSJ News Exclusive | Saudi Arabia, U.S. on High Alert After Warning of Imminent Iranian Attack
> 
> 
> Saudi officials said Tehran is poised to attack both the kingdom and Erbil in Iraq, and the White House National Security Council said the U.S. is prepared to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587773152427483138
> Iranian-American advocating US and Israel to strike Iran and obliterate "the bad guys"... is this serious from an Iranian?


Investigations about recent attack in Shiraz are still ongoing , Why do you think saudies are worried ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

tsunset said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587773152427483138
> Iranian-American advocating US and Israel to strike Iran and obliterate "the bad guys"... is this serious from an Iranian?



Footage's from May 2022 and the person is a Jewish USA citizen, namely former State Department official Ellie Cohanim. Born in Iran to a Jewish Iranian family indeed. 









Ellie Cohanim - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Here's the original "Tweet":


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524757055629836295
And it's not the only exiled person with Iranian roots advocating or sugarcoating the prospect of USA military aggression against Iran. In fact it's not too uncommon a trait amongst exiled oppositionists.

Another example would be a certain Me'mar-Sadeqi, member to the so-called "Tavaana Institute for Iranian Civil Society", a USA regime-funded organization. Here she can be heard trying to absolve NATO wars of aggression, claiming Serbs were "happy" about the bombardment of their country, that Syrians had been inviting "the world" to attack their country because they want "peace", suggesting that war has been the starting point of improvement of people's lives, that peace for the sake of peace is "boring", and topping it off with a quote from Mark Twain along the lines of "why should I go to Heaven? Heaven is boring":









استدلال آمریکاییِ ایرانی‌تبار برای جنگ با ایران


پس از سخنان مریم معمار صادقی مردم آموزشگاه آنلاین توانا که با بودجه وزارت خارجه آمریکا و اندیشکده‌های نزدیک به دولت های امارات و اسرائیل اداره می‌شود، درباره لزوم تحت فشار گذاشتن مردم ایران، سخنانی از او که متعلق به سال 2015 در جمع بهائیان آمریکا بود، مورد توجه قرار گرفت که در آن تاکید می‌کند...




www.tabnak.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

SalarHaqq said:


> Footage's from May 2022 and the person is a Jewish USA citizen, namely former State Department official Ellie Cohanim. Born in Iran to a Jewish Iranian family indeed.
> 
> Here's the original:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524757055629836295
> And it's not the only exiled person with Iranian roots advocating or sugarcoating the prospect of USA military aggression against Iran. In fact it's not too uncommon a trait amongst exiled oppositionists.
> 
> Another example would be a certain Me'mar-Sadeqi, member to the so-called "Tavaana Institute for Iranian Civil Society", a USA regime-funded organization. Here she can be heard trying to absolve NATO wars of aggression, claiming Serbs were "happy" about the bombardment of their country, that Syrians had been inviting "the world" to attack their country because they want "peace", suggesting that war has been the starting point of improvement of people's lives, that peace for the sake of peace is "boring", and topping it off with a quote from Mark Twain along the lines of "why should I go to Heaven? Heaven is boring":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> استدلال آمریکاییِ ایرانی‌تبار برای جنگ با ایران
> 
> 
> پس از سخنان مریم معمار صادقی مردم آموزشگاه آنلاین توانا که با بودجه وزارت خارجه آمریکا و اندیشکده‌های نزدیک به دولت های امارات و اسرائیل اداره می‌شود، درباره لزوم تحت فشار گذاشتن مردم ایران، سخنانی از او که متعلق به سال 2015 در جمع بهائیان آمریکا بود، مورد توجه قرار گرفت که در آن تاکید می‌کند...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tabnak.ir


US neocons zionist born in Iran right? Masih Alinejad but zionist version

And she thinks Iran would sleep while US would bomb Iran? These people always think if it can succeed or not, but never thinks about any retaliation and consequences

Even i never advocate for war, i would love to see USA take a huge beating after all the 40years of barking from them and zionists and destroying the region, it would be funnier than Russia in Ukraine, I'm pretty sure at the first cruisers or carriers sunk, they would directly make a nuclear blackmail to Iran

Also from what i read https://patarames.blogspot.com/2020/11/irans-path-to-second-strike-capability.html Iran has a second strike capability even if nuked, according to Patamares the missile cities are buried 150m of granite then concrete walls and bottom, the gbu57 MOP cannot penetrate enough at all neither a nuclear strike, for the nuclear facilities i think US obviously can destroy parts of them or some completely, but the retaliation if such thing is done is going to be the funniest thing i would ever see in my life


----------



## SalarHaqq

This is how you talk to imperialist NATO regimes and their media mouthpieces. Professor Marandi demonstrates how it's done.







Just as pleasant are the comments beneath the video. Practically every one I browsed through is supportive of the truths spoken by professor Marandi. Seems like NATO / zionist troll and bot armies somehow managed to overlook this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tsunset

SalarHaqq said:


> This is how you talk to imperialist NATO regimes and their media mouthpieces. Professor Marandi shows how it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as delightful are the comments beneath the video. Practically every comment I browsed through is supportive of the truths spoken by professor Marandi. Seems like NATO / zionist troll and bot armies somehow overlooked this one.


I've watched that and i wonder if the aggressiveness of the interviewer is done on purpose for the show or is he really coping like that?

It was easy for Marandi to own him, the only thing i consider a little default on Marandi is that he does a little too much come back on the western support of Saddam, i mean he should answer the question then doing the reminders, he shouldn't derivate from the question then at the end coming on it, this can be used as a counterargument that Marandi always compares with western regimes and does "whataboutism", if he removes that reflex of going back to Ir-Iq war and always talking of other regimes at each question he would be perfect, it was no need to go on western regimes, at each questions he owned him

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587762032006365185






When will Iran take care of Aliyev and Azerbijan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587762032006365185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will Iran take care of Aliyev and Azerbijan?


never and what for


----------



## thesaint

Hack-Hook said:


> never and what for


For Anti-Iran activities.


----------



## TheImmortal

thesaint said:


> For Anti-Iran activities.



We can’t even control anti-Iran activities in our cities. Now you want to start an external conflict?

Entire world would arm Azeribajian against us and drain our already depleted war chest/coffers.

Play chess not checkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

TheImmortal said:


> We can’t even control anti-Iran activities in our cities. Now you want to start an external conflict?
> 
> Entire world would arm Azeribajian against us and drain our already depleted war chest/coffers.
> 
> Play chess not checkers.


Why entering in a war with them? while we could support Armenia? we just gotta support integrity of Armenia borders ... and besides Azerbaijan's main supporter is Turkey which has got its own headaches from Greece (armed with the US left and right) to inflation, also Russia would not be pleased to see its connection with Iran would be cut by NATO ... while Turkey needs Iran and Russia in Syria too and also is depended on gas ...
Besides all there are many in Azerbaijan whom wanna return to motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

thesaint said:


> For Anti-Iran activities.


then do anti Azerbaijan activity , not start war


----------



## lydian fall

ویروس کشته سازی غرب که خود خانواده ها تکذیب میکنن


برای تجزیه و ضعیف کردن ایران ولی غرب پدرسگ کور خونده ..


الان زمان جنگ جهانی اول و دوم نیست که بیان ایران رو اشغال کنن و ميليون ها هم وطن رو بکشن

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tsunset




----------



## shadihassan28

tsunset said:


>


I get the joke kind of without the subtitles I don’t understand, it’s not really funny he’s drinking a sprite from Iran and hears a drone approaching. He doesn’t seem to like sprite with the look on his face, I’m a Coca Cola person myself

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

tsunset said:


>


let me expose a national secret to you.Iran will never export her top product "ساندیس" to other countries.




Faith +10​*Immunity to bs +9000*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

raptor22 said:


> Why entering in a war with them? while we could support Armenia? we just gotta support integrity of Armenia borders ... and besides Azerbaijan's main supporter is Turkey which has got its own headaches from Greece (armed with the US left and right) to inflation, also Russia would not be pleased to see its connection with Iran would be cut by NATO ... while Turkey needs Iran and Russia in Syria too and also is depended on gas ...
> Besides all there are many in Azerbaijan whom wanna return to motherland.



Russia would love nothing more than Turkey and Iran to butt heads. It will collect Iran’s gas consumption by taking on Turkey as a major client.

So don’t think here that Russia and Iran are strategic partners. This marriage of convenience can end at any time. I still do not trust Russia one iota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Russia, Armenia, Azerbaijan just worked out a peace deal. Pelosi recently went to Armenia to send Azerbaijan / Turkey a stern warning. I doubt if the Baku gov will invade Armenia since it would lead to EU, US sanctions and there are Russian peacekeepers presently deployed throughout Armenian territory. Turkey has its own problems with its dire economy, massive inflation and tensions with Greece, NATO, EU over various issues. Iran has internal issues at home with endless violent protests. Russia is stuck in Ukraine and winter is approaching. Nothing will happen for the time being. All sides will continue to play their geopolitical games. 



TheImmortal said:


> We can’t even control anti-Iran activities in our cities. Now you want to start an external conflict?
> 
> Entire world would arm Azeribajian against us and drain our already depleted war chest/coffers.
> 
> Play chess not checkers.


----------



## raptor22

TheImmortal said:


> Russia would love nothing more than Turkey and Iran to butt heads. It will collect Iran’s gas consumption by taking on Turkey as a major client.
> 
> So don’t think here that Russia and Iran are strategic partners. This marriage of convenience can end at any time. I still do not trust Russia one iota.


Me neither ... I just named some factors over this issue to make my point that every players in the game has got its own internal and external problems and it is not only Iran that busy. Turkey has got inflation, Kurds, Greece and so on ... If Russia loses Caucasus region then it'd be circled by NATO; China, Russia and Iran corridors & security would be jeopardized. I disagree that Russia would love nothing more than Turkey and Iran to butt heads because Russia can not afford to lose Iran as of now it's got no one else to rely unless some miracles happen to restore EU_Russia relations, doubtful if the US let it happen. Right now Turkey is becoming Russia gas hub and also imports gas from Azarbayejan more than it imports from Iran. In case of war no gas would go in that way. 


In short time we should arm Armenia, even build military base there and meanwhile work on diplomacy to help Azerbayejan to be connected to Nakhjavan through Iranian and Armanian routes and roads to be a win win game as we supported them in tacking back their lands.
But in case of war Iran gotta react and pound in way that naft dar biad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TruthHurtz

TheImmortal said:


> Russia would love nothing more than Turkey and Iran to butt heads. It will collect Iran’s gas consumption by taking on Turkey as a major client.
> 
> So don’t think here that Russia and Iran are strategic partners. This marriage of convenience can end at any time. I still do not trust Russia one iota.


That's just one upside on a long list of downsides. Overall geopolitical situation would still be negative for Russia in a hypothetical Iran-Turkey showdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Educated for free in Iran. She doesn't give a damn about Iranian people suffering because of US sanctions. You know yesterday 95% of the world voted at the UN to lift sanctions on Cuba. The US and Israel voted against it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588238725930065920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

This does not look good for the Islamic Republic. These protests are not going away. This might not be the end, but it might very well be the beginning of the end. Only time will tell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588262585559719936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588329466048094209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588271323746160640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588216697323929603

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588235301444534272
There are so many videos, It's honestly impossible to list them all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588212026530320390


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran condemns attack on Pakistan’s ex-PM​ 

 
The Iranian spokesman also wished health and quick recovery for the former Pakistani prime minister and the other people injured in the attack.

Imran Khan was shot in his leg on Thursday (Nov 3) when attending a protest in favor of snap elections.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Iran condemns attack on Pakistan’s ex-PM​
> 
> 
> The Iranian spokesman also wished health and quick recovery for the former Pakistani prime minister and the other people injured in the attack.
> 
> Imran Khan was shot in his leg on Thursday (Nov 3) when attending a protest in favor of snap elections.


solution to any problem , 9mm bullet


----------



## Sineva

Iran-Air Concorde 1-72 scale airline display model by Westway Models england




A reminder of a very different time in aviation.......and in iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> solution to any problem , 9mm bullet


It improved Mr Khan position and didn't help other side at all.

From honey and milk land, Mr Bill Gates and entrepreneurs




To second hand F-16s from third party


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588519920949612544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588439792462594048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588538092020908037

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## tsunset

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588519920949612544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588439792462594048
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588538092020908037


Feeling sad for the people thinking there was a regime change occurring

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588460885416230913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588496445388521473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588443494166978560

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588470893009068033

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

The protests while probably the worst since CIA backed color revolution of 2010, is economically not yet jeopardizing the government.

Workers, Bazaar, and businesses continue to operate. Thus economically no pressure on government for changes or potentially an IRGC led “remodeling” of current Islamic Republic governance structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

TheImmortal said:


> The protests while probably the worst since CIA backed color revolution of 2010, is economically not yet jeopardizing the government.
> 
> Workers, Bazaar, and businesses continue to operate. Thus economically no pressure on government for changes or potentially an IRGC led “remodeling” of current Islamic Republic governance structure.


Well , if frequently and violence grow , we will enter of state of anarchy ...
I don't like anarchy but ISI doesn't show any sign of regret or trying to solve problems and their obviously wrong internal policies ...


----------



## 925boy

tsunset said:


> Feeling sad for the people thinking there was a regime change occurring


People or Biden? LMAOOO


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588460885416230913
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588496445388521473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588443494166978560


Could someone tell me, because i had this discussion with another user about Su-35 AAMs, saying it cannot get a lock beyond 100km so R37 or R77, this would be the same according to him

So if this is the case, what is the difference between R-77 export with 110km range and R-37 with 200+km range if the aircraft cannot get a lock on something beyond 100km? Speed, precision?


----------



## Hack-Hook

tsunset said:


> Could someone tell me, because i had this discussion with another user about Su-35 AAMs, saying it cannot get a lock beyond 100km so R37 or R77, this would be the same according to him
> 
> So if this is the case, what is the difference between R-77 export with 110km range and R-37 with 200+km range if the aircraft cannot get a lock on something beyond 100km? Speed, precision?


Please don't missrepresent what i said , it can't get a lock an a mig-29 that is in front of him at distant more than 42km , i never said it can't get a lock on a transport aircraft or strategic bomber or tanker at distance more than 100km , i never said it can't get a lock on aircraft with rcs 10-15m like su-27 or su-30 or F-15 from that distance

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

OldTwilight said:


> Well , if frequently and violence grow , we will enter of state of anarchy ...
> I don't like anarchy but ISI doesn't show any sign of regret or trying to solve problems and their obviously wrong internal policies ...



The threshold for anarchy is very high.

Look at Iraq, they have been in similar anti government protests for a few years now. 

Teenagers and kids cannot overthrow a country whose guard control a good chunk of the economy.

People don’t realize if the “mullahs” leave all you will get is technocrats backed by IRGC.


----------



## thesaint

TheImmortal said:


> We can’t even control anti-Iran activities in our cities. Now you want to start an external conflict?
> 
> Entire world would arm Azeribajian against us and drain our already depleted war chest/coffers.
> 
> Play chess not checkers.














The Huseynyun: Iran’s challenge in forming a ‘Hezbollah of the Caucasus’


Azerbaijan’s Huseynyun is the least known of all Shia resistance factions backed by Iran, but its profile is growing.




thecradle.co


----------



## TruthHurtz

TheImmortal said:


> The threshold for anarchy is very high.
> 
> Look at Iraq, they have been in similar anti government protests for a few years now.
> 
> Teenagers and kids cannot overthrow a country whose guard control a good chunk of the economy.
> 
> People don’t realize if the “mullahs” leave all you will get is technocrats backed by IRGC.


Based, I can get behind a Guardocracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588451630235934721

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588792115680940032

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

The nation is on the verge of anarchy, a civil war or a coup. This might not be the end, but I'm a keen student of history and based on what we're winessing, it certainly looks like the beginning of the end for the Islamic Republic. It might take years, another decade or more, but the way things are going, I just can't see this regime sustaining itself for much longer.

Honestly I would much prefer a government of technocrats/nationalists backed by IRGC/military elements rather than these incompetent mullahs. These violent protests are completely their fault. The stagnating economy is completely their fault.

This government has had 40+ years to implement their policies and we see the end result. Iran can never and will never live up to its full potential, economically or otherwise under their leadership. The worst part is how they constantly make excuses, constantly using deflection tactics and playing the blame game, which is frankly pathetic. At the end of the day it's their choices, their decision making which has led to the current state of affairs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588538092020908037
The government orchestrates massive pro government rallies like this but honestly they don't mean much. My uncle works at the University of Tehran. He's told me that every time there is a pro government march, they give him an ultimatum, take part or he's fired.

My father used to go to University in Iran decades ago. He says that as a student, he was told that attendance in these marches/rallies was mandatory. If he did not attend, he would be expelled. The same thing goes for people who work in government backed or funded institutions. I mean sure there are still lots of people that genuinely support this government but honestly the numbers in these rallies are over inflated.




TheImmortal said:


> The threshold for anarchy is very high.
> 
> Look at Iraq, they have been in similar anti government protests for a few years now.
> 
> Teenagers and kids cannot overthrow a country whose guard control a good chunk of the economy.
> 
> People don’t realize if the “mullahs” leave all you will get is technocrats backed by IRGC.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588531635376377857

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582757721035902976

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588637716643659776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588846969262571520
So funny LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

sha ah said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588637716643659776
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588846969262571520
> So funny LOL
> 
> View attachment 893577


Nazanin Boniadi was a literal sex slave in "woman's rights loving America"!
Also everyone is talking about how she was in the Lord of the Rings Amazon show as if that is some kind of achievement. Everyone in the west hated that show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

sha ah said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588637716643659776
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588846969262571520
> So funny LOL
> 
> View attachment 893577


Does she take crack or other drugs?
She looks like one of those girls in Philadelphia begging for cars to have sex with them for a gram of crack or heroin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> The nation is on the verge of anarchy, a civil war or a coup. This might not be the end, but I'm a keen student of history and based on what we're winessing, it certainly looks like the beginning of the end for the Islamic Republic. It might take years, another decade or more, but the way things are going, I just can't see this regime sustaining itself for much longer.
> 
> Honestly I would much prefer a government of technocrats/nationalists backed by IRGC/military elements rather than these incompetent mullahs. These violent protests are completely their fault. The stagnating economy is completely their fault.
> 
> This government has had 40+ years to implement their policies and we see the end result. Iran can never and will never live up to its full potential, economically or otherwise under their leadership. The worst part is how they constantly make excuses, constantly using deflection tactics and playing the blame game, which is frankly pathetic. At the end of the day it's their choices, their decision making which has led to the current state of affairs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588538092020908037
> The government orchestrates massive pro government rallies like this but honestly they don't mean much. My uncle works at the University of Tehran. He's told me that every time there is a pro government march, they give him an ultimatum, take part or he's fired.
> 
> My father used to go to University in Iran decades ago. He says that as a student, he was told that attendance in these marches/rallies was mandatory. If he did not attend, he would be expelled. The same thing goes for people who work in government backed or funded institutions. I mean sure there are still lots of people that genuinely support this government but honestly the numbers in these rallies are over inflated.


Please do not spew nonsense. You are no 'student of history'. You're just running around like a chicken with no head. A head that is socially engineered off. The IRI is brilliantly managing both the home and abroad fronts

And no friend of Iran uses the term ‘regime’ in elevated conversation. Dark mark for you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## tsunset




----------



## Mahabahu kaunteya

jauk said:


> Please do not spew nonsense. You are no 'student of history'. You're just running around like a chicken with no head. A head that is socially engineered off. The IRI is brilliantly managing both the home and abroad fronts
> 
> And no friend of Iran uses the term ‘regime’ in elevated conversation. Dark mark for you..


About regime part , well i taught my iranian friend on telegram about the same thing. 
He is from isfahan, and worried about his medical entrance exams .
Well , while talking to me he repeatedly used the term " regime " .
I then reprimanded him that, American lexicon has done something with his mind .
Fellow got angry , I then said to him to use either " government " or " administration " 
When talking to anybody about iran .
Regime is a deligitimizing term ,uniquely used by west .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mahabahu kaunteya said:


> Regime is a deligitimizing term ,uniquely used by west .


well in Iran also terms such as Zionist occupying Regime or Apartheid Regime or Vichy Regime is used so well I doubt it specifically only used by west



sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588792115680940032


doubt the explosion was powerful enough to destroy it


----------



## jauk

Mahabahu kaunteya said:


> About regime part , well i taught my iranian friend on telegram about the same thing.
> He is from isfahan, and worried about his medical entrance exams .
> Well , while talking to me he repeatedly used the term " regime " .
> I then reprimanded him that, American lexicon has done something with his mind .
> Fellow got angry , I then said to him to use either " government " or " administration "
> When talking to anybody about iran .
> Regime is a deligitimizing term ,uniquely used by west .



Ahhh! A student of history!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> The protests while probably the worst since CIA backed color revolution of 2010, is economically not yet jeopardizing the government.
> 
> Workers, Bazaar, and businesses continue to operate. Thus economically no pressure on government for changes or potentially an IRGC led “remodeling” of current Islamic Republic governance structure.


Good points - from what i understand, as an outsider, Iranian society mainly seems to have 2 large, active and agigated sectors- the Pious, conservative Iranians and the pro-West, wanna change genders and thinks everything the West does is good and emulatable, but i think the former is larger still, the latter is just louder , more angry, and supported by the West, which helps them a bit.

Also, protests are in "some" Iranian cities, which from maps shows you that MANY Iranian cities dont have protests going on , and i think that matters, because there are many of them not protesting actively as a few other cities in part of Iran close to Iraq especially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

Do you guys think Iran in the future under the same government, or if the mullahs leave for a better administration but IRGC stays, that Iran cooperate with Israel?

With Iran expertise and Israel having access to US technology at will, they could do the same as they did with China for the J-10 but in others spheres, for example making ATGMs, cruise missiles and ballistic missiles, Israel could force US to give them last gen engines and helicopter engines with F-35 and B-21+future 6th gen stealth fighter also warship and radar tech and transit them to Iran for money or sharing workforce, Israel hasn't manpower or workforce so Iran can remedy to it while Israel would squeeze the US and threat them to give their last technologies, Israel send them to Iran via intermediary, then Iran makes them, it could propel Iran to the moon


----------



## BigMelatonin

tsunset said:


> With Iran expertise and Israel having access to US technology at will


No, despite what so many people think "Israel" does not control the US but rather the other way around. They use US planes because they are forbidden from developing any of their own so that the defense contractor oligarchs in the US will have guaranteed markets. They cannot (and wouldn't anyways) demand top of the line American tech with the intention of transferring it to a 3rd party. The US-"Israel" relationship is not very different from what the US-Shah relationship was.


----------



## jauk

tsunset said:


> Do you guys think Iran in the future under the same government, or if the mullahs leave for a better administration but IRGC stays, that Iran cooperate with Israel?
> 
> With Iran expertise and Israel having access to US technology at will, they could do the same as they did with China for the J-10 but in others spheres, for example making ATGMs, cruise missiles and ballistic missiles, Israel could force US to give them last gen engines and helicopter engines with F-35 and B-21+future 6th gen stealth fighter also warship and radar tech and transit them to Iran for money or sharing workforce, Israel hasn't manpower or workforce so Iran can remedy to it while Israel would squeeze the US and threat them to give their last technologies, Israel send them to Iran via intermediary, then Iran makes them, it could propel Iran to the moon





Hack-Hook said:


> well in Iran also terms such as Zionist occupying Regime or Apartheid Regime or Vichy Regime is used so well I doubt it specifically only used by west
> 
> 
> doubt the explosion was powerful enough to destroy it



Maybe we should add an Improbable Irrelevance thread for these ‘questions’.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> The nation is on the verge of anarchy, a civil war or a coup. This might not be the end, but I'm a keen student of history and based on what we're winessing, it certainly looks like the beginning of the end for the Islamic Republic. It might take years, another decade or more, but the way things are going, I just can't see this regime sustaining itself for much longer.
> 
> Honestly I would much prefer a government of technocrats/nationalists backed by IRGC/military elements rather than these incompetent mullahs. These violent protests are completely their fault. The stagnating economy is completely their fault.
> 
> This government has had 40+ years to implement their policies and we see the end result. Iran can never and will never live up to its full potential, economically or otherwise under their leadership. The worst part is how they constantly make excuses, constantly using deflection tactics and playing the blame game, which is frankly pathetic. At the end of the day it's their choices, their decision making which has led to the current state of affairs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588538092020908037
> The government orchestrates massive pro government rallies like this but honestly they don't mean much. My uncle works at the University of Tehran. He's told me that every time there is a pro government march, they give him an ultimatum, take part or he's fired.
> 
> My father used to go to University in Iran decades ago. He says that as a student, he was told that attendance in these marches/rallies was mandatory. If he did not attend, he would be expelled. The same thing goes for people who work in government backed or funded institutions. I mean sure there are still lots of people that genuinely support this government but honestly the numbers in these rallies are over inflated.



I was a student in 88. We were never told to participate in government demonstrations or get fired.

I participated in street protests in 88 actually. 88 was at least 10 times bigger and lasted 6 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588976413843259397

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588976413843259397


This is what happens when you give some one a blank cheque.


----------



## MrNiceGuy

Shawnee said:


> I was a student in 88. We were never told to participate in government demonstrations or get fired.
> 
> I participated in street protests in 88 actually. 88 was at least 10 times bigger and lasted 6 months.



Maybe it was not a thing in 88 but back during the war we were also transported from high school to participate in pro government demos (and we couldn't say no) and now based on evidences they are doing it again, as Sha's uncle has said and based on the evidences from Ardebil high school where a high school girl died for being beaten because she and others decided to not participate, and this is not a single case. There are multiple cases of such are reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

this must be end of time when Florida is doing something that makes sense !










Transgender youth health care ban approved by Florida medical boards


The Florida Board of Medicine has approved a rule to ban trans youth care.




abcnews.go.com





The Florida Board of Medicine and Board of Osteopathic Medicine approved a draft rule Friday to ban medical or surgical gender-affirming care for transgender individuals under 18.
The rule will now go through a weekslong approval process following the board's decision, which includes further public comment.


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589136269279649793

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588817365558775808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Well unless my family and friends are lying to me, I have to assume it's true. My uncle works as a professor in University of Tehran. Why would he lie to me ? I don't know I haven't seen it with my own eyes, but I've heard alot about it

Opposition also say that the government hands out Sandis drinks to people so they take part in pro government rallies. They call them Sandis-khor. I've seen some pictures online of drinks and flags being handed out to people who look somewhat marginalized. Maybe it's so people don't get thirsty ? I don't know but it doesn't look good.

Anyways, this is besides the point. The fact of the matter is that these anti government protests have been going on for 7 weeks now and all the government does is deflect and blame America/Israel, playing the blame game.

Mahsa Amini's death, do they really expect people to believe that a young, healthy 22 year old died from a heart attack ? Nothing suspicious there right ? The problem is that people are not stupid. Instead of conducting a proper investigation they blame the crowd outside the morality police HQ for blocking the ambulance. Yet they're the ones who dragged those people there in the first place right ?

Instead of conducting a proper investigation they try to sweep it under the rug. I don't blame people for being angry. The government in Iran is incompetent. Look at the state of the economy, it's in ruins and all they do is make excuses and blame outside forces. It's irresponsible and pathetic honestly. Why don't they take some initiative and do something instead of trying to blame others and make excuse after excuse ?

The west tried to sanction Russia and break their economy but the Russians had counter measures prepared in advance. What is the Iranian government doing to effectively counter these sanctions ? Why can't they negotiate and figure out a way to get rid of the sanctions while are crippling the economy ?

Again all they do is blame outside forces and make excuses but at the end of the day it's their policies which have led to this predicament, the protests, the economy, young people's discontent. This governments number one priority doesn't seem to be to make Iran wealthy and prosperous, but rather they're more concerned with sending weapons to Hezbollah/Hamas. They're honestly very incompetent and people in Iran have no recourse, so of course they're angry.

Honestly I want Iran to be the best country. I want Iran to flourish and prosper. But I just don't see it under this government. They've had 40 years and their best is not nearly good enough. Right before the revolution 1 USD was worth 70 Rials, now it's worth 360,000+ Rials That speaks for itself. They've obviously failed, that's all there is to it.




Shawnee said:


> I was a student in 88. We were never told to participate in government demonstrations or get fired.
> 
> I participated in street protests in 88 actually. 88 was at least 10 times bigger and lasted 6 months.


----------



## sha ah

1 USD = 361100 Rial. 43 years and this is the end result. The Islamic Republic has failed. Is anyone surprised that people want the mullahs gone ? Can you blame them ? And if you confront them about it "Oh America, Israel, etc, blah blah blah" Same old excuses. The proof is in the pudding, their idiotic policies have ruined Iran.


----------



## sha ah

They can't even strike targets inside Russia. How are they going to reach Iran ? Now Biden is asking them to negotiate. If the Republicans win the upcoming election, which they will, Ukraine is f##ked. It's obvious that Ukraine will never be able to regain all of its lost territory. It's been one year and Ukraine is now on the 9th round of conscription. Russia just finished a partial mobilization. NATO is now sending T-55 tanks and some refurbished trash to Ukraine.

Realistically they should have accepted the Minsk accord. They would have been able to keep the Donbas, avoided this war which has annihilated Ukraine's infrastructure. 1/4th of their population has left the country. They're going to spend the next 100 years paying back all the debts for the overpriced weapons they've purchased, most of which has already been destroyed. They could have avoided all of that and kept most of their territory. Instead now Russia is about to pounce on them with 500,000+ troops and thousands of kamikaze drones and Iranian ballistic missiles.








BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588976413843259397



Exactly. It's true. And there's a reason why they do it. Obviously they don't have enough support on the ground. There are people who support them, but obviously it's not enough, which is why they hand out freebies and force people to participate in their rallies.

These are pictures showing gov officials handing out free drinks (Sandis) so people take part in rallies. 
















MrNiceGuy said:


> Maybe it was not a thing in 88 but back during the war we were also transported from high school to participate in pro government demos (and we couldn't say no) and now based on evidences they are doing it again, as Sha's uncle has said and based on the evidences from Ardebil high school where a high school girl died for being beaten because she and others decided to not participate, and this is not a single case. There are multiple cases of such are reported.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Well unless my family and friends are lying to me, I have to assume it's true. My uncle works as a professor in University of Tehran. Why would he lie to me ? I don't know I haven't seen it with my own eyes, but I've heard alot about it



How is their presence supposed to be verified? I've been at such rallies and never saw any sign of a verification mechanism.



sha ah said:


> Opposition also say that the government hands out Sandis drinks to people so they take part in pro government rallies. They call them Sandis-khor. I've seen some pictures online of drinks and flags being handed out to people who look somewhat marginalized. Maybe it's so people don't get thirsty ? I don't know but it doesn't look good.



You believe people would mobilize for a drink? Are you being serious? And you imagine Iranians are thirsty? Western propaganda itself wouldn't go as far as insinuating such a thing.

And again, how's their participation supposed to be accounted for?



sha ah said:


> Anyways, this is besides the point. The fact of the matter is that these anti government protests have been going on for 7 weeks now and all the government does is deflect and blame America/Israel, playing the blame game.



The government's completely right. Decades of brainwashing and ongoing incitement to violence by foreign-based media take their toll on some people.



sha ah said:


> Nothing suspicious there right ? The problem is that people are not stupid. Instead of conducting a proper investigation they blame the crowd outside the morality police HQ for blocking the ambulance. Yet they're the ones who dragged those people there in the first place right ?



You keep repeating this while choosing to ignore the responses you were offered.

So I should reiterate:

The claim that Mahsa Amini was killed by police forces holds no water in light of known documented elements.

Firstly, you're wrong about her health situation. She had precedents in the form of a brain surgery during her childhood, as admitted by her father and confirmed by hospital records. So she was subject to risk factors. Also, some of her CT scans (made after the incident) were published, and there were no traces of traumatic injury to the head or torso.

Secondly, why sweep under the rug the released CCTV footage grabbed at the Vozara center where the police van drove her to, along with the other five or six ladies arrested? Fact is, someone who'd just been beaten to within an inch of their life, will not be walking towards the entrance like Amini did, i.e. without any visible sign of pain or impairment.

Thirdly, I don't remember the legal medical report blaming crowds outside the Vozara center. It simply presented the technical conclusions of the autopsy, and they are clear about the absence of symptoms of lethal violence on Mahsa Amini. Considering her foregoing health issues and the unusual stress she found herself under, her falling into a coma and passing away afterwards is not nearly as suspicious as you seem to think.

Why should authorities lie about Mahsa Amini just to validate a fake story spread by well known foreign disinformation outlets?



sha ah said:


> Mahsa Amini's death, do they really expect people to believe that a young, healthy 22 year old died from a heart attack ?



Kindly get the fact straight: young people can die of a sudden heart attack indeed. Especially when in stressful situations.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...iac-arrest/in-depth/sudden-death/art-20047571

https://www.bestcardiac.com/blog/why-heart-attacks-among-young-people-are-on-the-rise

https://www.thequint.com/fit/video-young-people-heart-attacks-deaths-air-pollution-genetics-exercise





__





Loading…






www.usnews.com





Have a look at the above links, rather than portraying Mahsa Amini's case as some sort of a scientific impossibility which it's not.



sha ah said:


> Instead of conducting a proper investigation they try to sweep it under the rug.



No, the legal medical report was properly conducted. So where other investigations carried out in parallel.



sha ah said:


> I don't blame people for being angry. The government in Iran is incompetent. Look at the state of the economy, it's in ruins and all they do is make excuses and blame outside forces. It's irresponsible and pathetic honestly. Why don't they take some initiative and do something instead of trying to blame others and make excuse after excuse ?



Had the Iranian government been incompetent, it'd have collapsed decades ago considering the amount of pressure exerted upon Iran by the powers to be, rather than registering eye catching development in a broad range of domains, from science and technology to industrialization, public education, healthcare and more, not to mention how the nation's security has been ensured against massive plots and aggressions.



sha ah said:


> This governments number one priority doesn't seem to be to make Iran wealthy and prosperous, but rather they're more concerned with sending weapons to Hezbollah/Hamas. They're honestly very incompetent and people in Iran have no recourse, so of course they're angry.



Except that military aid to Hezbollah and Hamas represents but a fragment of government expenditures.



sha ah said:


> Honestly I want Iran to be the best country. I want Iran to flourish and prosper. But I just don't see it under this government. They've had 40 years and their best is not nearly good enough. Right before the revolution 1 USD was worth 70 Rials, now it's worth 360,000+ Rials That speaks for itself. They've obviously failed, that's all there is to it.



And there won't be a country by the name of Iran in its current territorial shape in case of a collapse of the central state authority. Iran would get torn into pieces, hostile powers would make sure of that. As they did in Iran's neighnorhood to Syria, to Libya, to Iraq but also to Somalia, to Sudan and others. The precedents are right there before everyone's eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

BigMelatonin said:


> No, despite what so many people think "Israel" does not control the US but rather the other way around. They use US planes because they are forbidden from developing any of their own so that the defense contractor oligarchs in the US will have guaranteed markets. They cannot (and wouldn't anyways) demand top of the line American tech with the intention of transferring it to a 3rd party. The US-"Israel" relationship is not very different from what the US-Shah relationship was.


Dude come on. It's common knowledge by now that most positions of power and influence in the US are held by people from "a certain ethno-religious group". US is a tributary state of Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Look like Democrats got annihilated in the congressional election


----------



## sha ah

>How is their participation supposed to be verified? I've taken part in such rallies and never saw 
>any sign of a verification mechanism.

Another poster here mentioned his experiences which are similar to what I've heard from my family and friends. You can remain in denial but everyone knows the truth, just like everyone knows that Iran is selling drones to Russia and everyone knows that Israel has a nuclear weapons program, despite denials to the contrary.

If the Islamic Republic has popular support among the majority then why not allow a UN supervised referendum ? If they do indeed win by a majority then that would instantly put the matter to rest and end the protests. But there's a reason why they won't, because there's a good chance that they'll lose.

>The government's completely right. Decades of brainwashing and ongoing incitement to >violence by foreign-based media take their toll on some people.

Here you go again with more blame games. This is the Islamic Republic's typical response but what it boils down to is that it's not good enough. At the end of the day they are the ones in charge of the economy, they make the policies and it's those policies which have led to these violent protests for 7 weeks and a battered economy.

>The claim that Mahsa Amini was killed by police forces holds no water in light of known >documented elements.

The CCTV footage shows her fainting. We don't know what happened in between . Anyways she was wearing a hejab. Why didn't they just give her a fine ? Why do they have to drag peoples wives and daughters away which creates animosity among society. Again it's their policies which caused these protests and either way people are not buying the governments explanation.

During protests we've seen how they've responded to protesters with brutality and violence. How many people have been shot by snipers while protesting ? Even if you want to claim that it's foreign infiltrators / agents, which I doubt, even then they've failed to provide adequate security for Iran. They've failed in every regard.

>Had the Iranian government been incompetent, it'd have collapsed decades ago considering >the amount of pressure exerted upon Iran by the powers to be, rather than registering eye >catching development in a broad range of domains, from science and technology to >industrialization, public education, healthcare and more, not to mention how the nation's >security has been ensured against massive plots and aggression.

What do you mean by collapsed ? Look at the Rial. It was 70 to the Dollar when the Shah left. It's now 360,000. The economy is in ruins. The majority of Iranians are impoverished. The government even admits this. Iran is not flourishing and prospering like it should be. Iran is not living up to its full potential and never will with the mullahs in charge.

Why is there so much pressure exerted upon Iran anyways ? It's because of the Islamic Republics policies, that's why. Yes Iran has progressed in some fields but Iran can never live up to its full potential as long as its locked out of doing business with the largest economies in the world.

Look at the Chinese, they're America's biggest rival, but they're intelligent enough to trade with America and the west and the entire world and use that revenue to their advantage. The mullahs, their policies are simply not pragmatic or intelligent.

Several nations in the region (Turkey, Saudi, UAE, Egypt, Pakistan, Qatar) send money and weapons to militant groups they support but they do so covertly. They still trade with the west and they actually use the revenue they generate from that trade to advance their policies.

>Except that military aid to Hezbollah and Hamas represents but a fragment of government >expenditures.

Maybe but the amount of revenue Iran has lost over its support of these groups are in the trillions. Iran should be right now selling atleast twice as much oil. Iran should be selling natural gas to all of its neighbors and to India, Pakistan, Europe and beyond. Iran should have a flourishing, booming tourism industry. Iran should be exporting cars, electronics, etc to the world. Iran should be trading and conducting business with the entire world, with foreigners begging to invest.

However none of this will happen under the this regime. Their policies have ruined Iran. And please don't try to deflect again and blame America or Israel or anyone else. The west is merely reacting to Iran's policies and as long as the mullahs remain in power nothing will change.

>And there won't be a country by the name of Iran in its current territorial shape in case of a >collapse of the central state authority. Iran would get torn into pieces, hostile powers would >make sure of that. As they did in Iran's neighborhood to Syria, to Libya, to Iraq but also to >Somalia, to Sudan and others. The precedents are right there before everyone's eyes.

Honestly that's just basic fear mongering. A very common tactic used by authoritarian governments to garner support from the populace. Trying to convince people that without them the nation will collapse or the world will end. The truth is that Iran has existed for thousands of years and will continue to exist because that is the will of the Iranian people. There is no credible reason why Iran can't function as a free and prosperous democracy.



SalarHaqq said:


> How is their participation supposed to be verified? I've taken part in such rallies and never saw any sign of a verification mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> You believe people would mobilize for a drink? Are you being serious? And you imagine Iranians are thirsty? Western propaganda itself wouldn't go as far as insinuating such a thing.
> 
> And again, how's their participation supposed to be accounted for?
> 
> 
> 
> The government's completely right. Decades of brainwashing and ongoing incitement to violence by foreign-based media take their toll on some people.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating this while choosing to ignore the responses you were offered.
> 
> So I should reiterate:
> 
> The claim that Mahsa Amini was killed by police forces holds no water in light of known documented elements.
> 
> Firstly, you're wrong about her health situation. She had precedents in the form of a brain surgery during her childhood, as admitted by her father and confirmed by hospital records. So she was subject to risk factors. Also, some of her CT scans (made after the incident) were published, and there were no traces of traumatic injury to the head or torso.
> 
> Secondly, why sweep under the rug the released CCTV footage grabbed at the Vozara center where the police van drove her to, along with the other five or six ladies arrested? Fact is, someone who'd just been beaten to within an inch of their life, will not be walking towards the entrance like Amini did, i.e. without any visible sign of pain or impairment.
> 
> Thirdly, I don't remember the legal medical report blaming crowds outside the Vozara center. It simply presented the technical conclusions of the autopsy, and they are clear about the absence of symptoms of lethal violence on Mahsa Amini. Considering her foregoing health issues and the unusual stress she found herself under, her falling into a coma and passing away afterwards is not nearly as suspicious as you seem to think.
> 
> Why should authorities lie about Mahsa Amini just to validate a fake story spread by well known foreign disinformation outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly get the fact straight: young people can die of a sudden heart attack indeed. Especially when in stressful situations.
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...iac-arrest/in-depth/sudden-death/art-20047571
> 
> https://www.bestcardiac.com/blog/why-heart-attacks-among-young-people-are-on-the-rise
> 
> https://www.thequint.com/fit/video-young-people-heart-attacks-deaths-air-pollution-genetics-exercise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at the above links, rather than portraying Mahsa Amini's case as some sort of a scientific impossibility which it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the legal medical report was properly conducted. So where other investigations carried out in parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> Had the Iranian government been incompetent, it'd have collapsed decades ago considering the amount of pressure exerted upon Iran by the powers to be, rather than registering eye catching development in a broad range of domains, from science and technology to industrialization, public education, healthcare and more, not to mention how the nation's security has been ensured against massive plots and aggressions.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that military aid to Hezbollah and Hamas represents but a fragment of government expenditures.
> 
> 
> 
> And there won't be a country by the name of Iran in its current territorial shape in case of a collapse of the central state authority. Iran would get torn into pieces, hostile powers would make sure of that. As they did in Iran's neighnorhood to Syria, to Libya, to Iraq but also to Somalia, to Sudan and others. The precedents are right there before everyone's eyes.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> this must be end of time when Florida is doing something that makes sense !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender youth health care ban approved by Florida medical boards
> 
> 
> The Florida Board of Medicine has approved a rule to ban trans youth care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida Board of Medicine and Board of Osteopathic Medicine approved a draft rule Friday to ban medical or surgical gender-affirming care for transgender individuals under 18.
> The rule will now go through a weekslong approval process following the board's decision, which includes further public comment.


More medical tourist for Canada and Mexico


----------



## lydian fall

Tens millions Iranians against few hundred youth 






This man always make the best geopolitical analysts:

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## sha ah

According to the pro Russian analyst and map maker RYBAR: 

(https://rybar.ru/piwigo/i.php?/upload/2022/11/05/20221105170740-df242040-xx.jpg) Aggravation of the internal political crisis. Mass protests

Protests in Iran still unabated (https://****/rybar/40638). Mass demonstrations resumed on November 3 in Karaj, a suburb of Tehran, on the 40th day after the death of another girl, Hadith Najafi, who died in clashes with law enforcement agencies.

🔻What happened?

▪️Thousands of people took to the streets of many Iranian cities on Thursday. Protesters shouted anti-government slogans including "Death to Khamenei" and "Death to Raisi", provoking security forces into conflict.

People used Molotov cocktails and threw stones at police posts and cars. During the clash with the police, the protesters set fire to several pieces of equipment. Law enforcement agencies used tear gas.

▪️November 4, after Friday prayers, protests broke out in the provinces of Sistan and Balochistan. The rebels, ignoring the calls of the police, tried to storm the administrative and police buildings. Security forces opened fire on demonstrators in the city of Khash. Over 10 died and many were injured.

*Sunni cleric Abdul Hamid called for a referendum in Iran under the supervision of foreign observers in order to "accomplish the demands of the people."*

▪️On the same day, anti-American demonstrations took place throughout Iran in connection with the anniversary of the capture of the US embassy in 1979. More than 100 thousand people in more than 100 cities and towns opposed American domination of the world and in support of the current government.

▪️On November 5, rallies were held in a dozen cities of Iran. The rebels acted according to an already worked out scheme, trying to provoke law enforcement officers to use weapons.

🔻Perspectives

The situation in Iran is still not stabilized. The opposition forces, with the support of the Western media, are dispersing the thesis of the inhumane policy of the country's leadership towards its citizens.

Particular attention is paid to representatives of ethnic minorities - most of the unrest takes place in the northwestern and southeastern parts of Iran.

The anti-Iranian media are actively using disinformation for their own purposes, talking about the “outrages” of the security forces and covering up the chaos created by the rebels with their actions. The main task is to demonize the authorities in the face of the whole world.

🔻These riots are the longest in Iranian history, triggered by a slight tightening of social norms. After a certain liberalization of society during the Rouhani era, Raisi's conservative policies were met with hostility by ordinary people.

The lack of concessions and unwillingness to make concessions in the absence of a violent suppression of protests (neither the Army nor the IRGC are still involved) show a certain indecision of the leadership. This is exactly what the opposition uses, urging the people not to be afraid and to go against the authorities.

The Iranian government faces an extremely difficult task. If they agree to give in to some of the demands of the protesters, then this may create a precedent for the opposition in the future - in this way you can achieve your goals.

With a forceful decision, you need to act as quickly and decisively as possible in order to suppress the hotbeds of tension and prevent escalation. At the same time, this will establish the image of "evil Iran" in the face of the collective West for many years and block all efforts to restore the country's reputation.

🔻 However, protests need to be dealt with as soon as possible, the longer they last, the more unpredictable their consequences will be.

Dragging out contradictions will weaken the administrative resource more and more every day and deepen the internal crisis. And regularly emerging hotbeds of tension are fertile ground for the spread of terrorism.

Given the increased activity of both IS militants and Baloch extremists, delay could be very costly for the country. The Iranian leadership must find a solution as soon as possible in order to prevent the loss of control over the situation.


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> 1 USD = 361100 Rial. 43 years and this is the end result. The Islamic Republic has failed. Is anyone surprised that people want the mullahs gone ? Can you blame them ? And if you confront them about it "Oh America, Israel, etc, blah blah blah" Same old excuses. The proof is in the pudding, their idiotic policies have ruined Iran.
> 
> View attachment 893972


just 5min ago it was 341700




__





بازار متشكل ارز ايران


شرکت مديريت بازار متشكل معاملات ارز ايران




ice.ir


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

__





عقب‌نشینی قیمت دلار به کانال 35 هزار تومان- اخبار پول | ارز | بانک - اخبار اقتصادی تسنیم | Tasnim


بعد از افزایش قیمت ارز و ثبت رکوردهای جدید برای دلار در بازار طی روز گذشته، با ورود جدی بازارساز از صبح امروز مسیر قیمتی دلار معکوس شده و قیمت ارز یک کانال به عقب برگشته است.




www.tasnimnews.com


----------



## Shawnee

It did not happen in Tehran in 1370-1380. Maybe a different time or place.

To ask a student to attend a government demonstration no.

How many times I have attended: zero and nobody forced me to

Occasionally in primary school they had sorood singing. I vaguely remember that but students likes the instruments.

Also in school there was shoaar to say and many did not do it.

@MrNiceGuy

It is no the biggest at all. It is not the longest if you care for population either.

It needs a solution yes. A smart one.

@sha ah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Oh wow that makes it so much better.



Hack-Hook said:


> just 5min ago it was 341700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بازار متشكل ارز ايران
> 
> 
> شرکت مديريت بازار متشكل معاملات ارز ايران
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ice.ir


----------



## Shawnee

فواصل زمانی اعتراضات کم شده ولی شدت ۸۸ رو نداره



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588223982943469568


----------



## sha ah

Like I said, I have not seen it with my own eyes, but my father, my uncle and various friends have all told me about their experiences and there are countless other people with first hand accounts. Realistically they do have a base of supporters, but it's not nearly as significant as they would like the world to believe.

If they really do have mainstream support then why don't they hold a referendum with UN observers to verify the results ? That would quickly put an end to all of the unrest right ? I think we both know why they won't.



Shawnee said:


> It did not happen in Tehran in 1370-1380. Maybe a different time or place.
> 
> To ask a student to attend a government demonstration no.
> 
> How many times I have attended: zero and nobody forced me to
> 
> Occasionally in primary school they had sorood singing. I vaguely remember that but students likes the instruments.
> 
> Also in school there was shoaar to say and many did not do it.
> 
> @MrNiceGuy
> 
> It is no the biggest at all. It is not the longest if you care for population either.
> 
> It needs a solution yes. A smart one.
> 
> @sha ah


----------



## sha ah

What nonsense. They really have no shame do they ? It was 260,000 not too long ago. Now they're celebrating 340,000-350,000 instead of 360,000 as if it's some kind of victory ?

Anyone who knows anything about market fluctuation knows that rates always decline slightly after hitting new highs. Honestly the way things are going, in a few years it's going to get to 1 million and these mullahs will still be blaming America and Israel instead of taking responsibility for their failed policies.

If you live in Iran I suggest you purchase USD, Gold or Bitcoin. The Rial is a dumpster fire, a liability. Anything is better than holding onto a sinking ship.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عقب‌نشینی قیمت دلار به کانال 35 هزار تومان- اخبار پول | ارز | بانک - اخبار اقتصادی تسنیم | Tasnim
> 
> 
> بعد از افزایش قیمت ارز و ثبت رکوردهای جدید برای دلار در بازار طی روز گذشته، با ورود جدی بازارساز از صبح امروز مسیر قیمتی دلار معکوس شده و قیمت ارز یک کانال به عقب برگشته است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

Shawnee said:


> فواصل زمانی اعتراضات کم شده ولی شدت ۸۸ رو نداره
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588223982943469568


Yet the same supposed Kurosh-loving "aryayi" crowd keeps supporting the likes of this who*e. Those who shout "ma aryayi hastim arab nemiparastim" but won't stop consuming whatever comes out of Iran International.


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> What nonsense. They really have no shame do they ? It was 260,000 not too long ago. Now they're celebrating 340,000-350,000 instead of 360,000 as if it's some kind of victory ?
> 
> Anyone who knows anything about market fluctuation knows that rates always decline slightly after hitting new highs. Honestly the way things are going, in a few years it's going to get to 1 million and these mullahs will still be blaming America and Israel instead of taking responsibility for their failed policies.
> 
> If you live in Iran I suggest you purchase USD, Gold or Bitcoin. The Rial is a dumpster fire, a liability. Anything is better than holding onto a sinking ship.



بیت کوین قبول


sha ah said:


> Like I said, I have not seen it with my own eyes, but my father, my uncle and various friends have all told me about their experiences and there are countless other people with first hand accounts. Realistically they do have a base of supporters, but it's not nearly as significant as they would like the world to believe.
> 
> If they really do have mainstream support then why don't they hold a referendum with UN observers to verify the results ? That would quickly put an end to all of the unrest right ? I think we both know why they won't.


You are partly right.
It is complicated from here.

First of all buying dollar now comes at a significant risk of government manipulation (nothing you know of in US).

Stock market ruined the sellers yesterday.

Regarding referendum that I was actually asking in 88:
They do not trust UN observers and wise-versa.

کارمندها رو میبردن تظاهرات ولی دانش آموز و دانشجو رو نه

They want streets to show the majority. Some wise solutions for amending the system is necessary.


----------



## aryobarzan

In my opinion We should give the "IR" system time to absorb the "Real" demands of these protests (by now protests are somewhat hijacked by the outside enemies).

They will not do anything while the pressure is applied because it will be a sign of weakness...give them a year as calm returns watch if they do some real accomodation of the demands..if they do not, then that means next uprising will be the final one for the IR as a system of "Governance" and then all Iran will suffer

I am hoping that some cool heads in IR will realize that not all protests are organized in CIA by Ayatollah "Steve" (replacement for Ayatollah Mike that was eliminated in Afghanistan).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Another poster here mentioned his experiences which are similar to what I've heard from my family and friends. You can remain in denial but everyone knows the truth, just like everyone knows that Iran is selling drones to Russia and everyone knows that Israel has a nuclear weapons program, despite denials to the contrary.



"Everyone knows" is not a valid argument, it's called argumentum ad populum and represents a fallacy.

To repeat, I've been at revolutionary rallies in Tehran and I never saw anything by means of which authorities could have checked the identities of those present. You've failed to address this simple rational challenge I put forward.

Also, you can be sure that if such a mechanism was in place, oppositionists would've plastered the internet with countless visual examples thereof. So given the above and by rational deduction, one is obliged to conclude that participants to those rallies aren't being forced in any way.



sha ah said:


> If the Islamic Republic has popular support among the majority then why not allow a UN supervised referendum ?



What government would resort to such an aberrant, strange exercise? There's no precedent for such and never will be because it's an outlandish notion for a host of stringent reasons.



sha ah said:


> If they do indeed win by a majority then that would instantly put the matter to rest and end the protests.



No, western / zionist propaganda against Iran will never cease, nor will their efforts to brainwash Iranians against the Islamic Republic. And they'll always find some pretexts, no matter what the Islamic Republic does.



sha ah said:


> Here you go again with more blame games. This is the Islamic Republic's typical response but what it boils down to is that it's not good enough. At the end of the day they are the ones in charge of the economy, they make the policies and it's those policies which have led to these violent protests for 7 weeks and a battered economy.



Biden came out and declared "we'll liberate Iran soon", which is akin to an admission of Washington's hand behind the violence of rioters in Iran, but I guess that counts for nothing.

You're free to stay under the belief that 70+ foreign-based satellite broadcasters inciting their audience against the government around the clock, as well as hundreds of thousands of websites and "social media" accounts doing the same will not impact the perceptions of those who joined the anti-IR camp. But it wouldn't make your position any more realistic or plausible.

At the end of the day, satisfaction or dissatisfaction with government is a highly subjective matter and opinions happen to be shaped by media at least as much and often more so than by personal experience, that's why said media exist. The notion that public opinion systematically and necessarily reflects objective realities is an illusion.



sha ah said:


> The CCTV footage shows her fainting.



It also shows her walking into the building and staying there for minutes without any sign of physical pain. Is this how a person who'd just been beaten to within an inch of their life will conduct themself? No, definitely not.



sha ah said:


> Anyways she was wearing a hejab. Why didn't they just give her a fine ? Why do they have to drag peoples wives and daughters away which creates animosity among society. Again it's their policies which caused these protests and either way people are not buying the governments explanation.



You've just implied that facts don't really count for these people. And I insist on 'these" because nowhere do they represent every Iranian, quite the contrary.

As for "dragging" arrested women "away", they drive them to a center where they're reminded of the law and its technicalities, after which they're free to go. Good or bad, it's not the extraordinarily horrific treatment you make it out to be.



sha ah said:


> During protests we've seen how they've responded to protesters with brutality and violence.



No, we haven't. What we've seen, is nearly a full week of law enforcement getting assaulted in brutal ways by out-of-control lynch mobs, personnel getting stoned, beaten and kicked all over their bodies by multiple rioters while lying on the ground. This clearly took place prior to any noteworthy response by law enforcement.



sha ah said:


> How many people have been shot by snipers while protesting ?



I'm not aware of a credibly documented instance of this kind.

Your narrative reminds me of those who, commenting on the situation in Syria during the early stages of the war, were arguing that "the Syrian people" took up arms in response to "the regime" / "the dictator" brutally squashing "peaceful protests" and having demonstrators shot at. When in truth, armed attacks against the Syrian Arab Army and mind-boggling violence including savage lynchings of civil servants had taken place simultaneously to the first protests, right at the start of the unrest.

I distinctly remember when the first large scale ambush against an SAA convoy outside Jisr al-Shuqur (Idlib governorate) was conducted by sectarianist terrorists, how "regime change" supporters were trying to suggest that the government had staged the attack itself, killing its own troops to blame the "peaceful protesters" and justify "more repression". Exactly what your oppositionist friends are now claiming with regards to the "I"SIS terrorist attack at the Shah Cheraq mausoleum of Shiraz, pretending it was a false flag operation carried out by the Islamic Republic.

The exact same playbook's at work, and apparently you're failing to see it.



sha ah said:


> Even if you want to claim that it's foreign infiltrators / agents, which I doubt,



Doubting this will be very credulous. Suffice to examine the track record of Iran's existential foreign enemies, as well as the rabid hostility they're exhibiting against Iran.



sha ah said:


> even then they've failed to provide adequate security for Iran. They've failed in every regard.



Well not really, no. A couple of spies and infiltrators getting through is nothing much compared to what the enemy's been throwing at Iran. For every successful terrorist attack, probably a hundred are thwarted.

To qualify the level of security enjoyed by Iranians vis à vis foreign destabilization attempts as a failure, could not be further removed from ground reality. Especially when the effects of NATO and zionist induced destabilization are visible throughout the region all around Iran.



sha ah said:


> What do you mean by collapsed ?



I mean the scenario which NATO and the zionists have sought to put into effect in Iran. In other words Iraqi, Libyan, Syrian conditions, because this is exactly what they seek to provoke a repeat of in Iran.



sha ah said:


> Look at the Rial. It was 70 to the Dollar when the Shah left. It's now 360,000. The economy is in ruins. The majority of Iranians are impoverished. The government even admits this. Iran is not flourishing and prospering like it should be. Iran is not living up to its full potential and never will with the mullahs in charge.



The exchange rate between the Iranian rial and the USA dollar is not the sole measure of economic success. You're wrong about poverty, which stands at around 18% (17,80% in 2019).

Under the Islamic Republic Iran has taken greater strides than she during the monarchy, and developed at a superior pace. Be it in the field of infrastructures, science and technology, industries and agriculture, public education, healthcare, you name it. In spite of suffering the world's most stringent sanctions regime, an 8-year war, as well as rabid hostility by the powers to be. Figures in this regard are available and there's no denying them.



sha ah said:


> Why is there so much pressure exerted upon Iran anyways ? It's because of the Islamic Republics policies, that's why. Yes Iran has progressed in some fields but Iran can never live up to its full potential as long as its locked out of doing business with the largest economies in the world.



It's because under the Islamic Republic, Iran chose to remain a sovereign nation-state, to gain back and preserve her self-determination, to benefit from the maximum degree of independence. Which is priceless and cannot be substituted by anything.

The west will not willingly accept an economically advanced Iran under any circumstances. They want Iran to have a solely oil exporting, mono-sectorial economy and depend on them for everything else. Which is fully reflected in the discourse of the exiled oppositionists they're supporting, from Reza Pahlavi to the rest of the lot.



sha ah said:


> Look at the Chinese, they're America's biggest rival, but they're intelligent enough to trade with America and the west and the entire world and use that revenue to their advantage. The mullahs, their policies are simply not pragmatic or intelligent.



Countries of different dimensions and characteristics, incomparable geopolitical settings, historic trajectories which aren't exactly identical (in spite of some similarities). There is no readiness on the west's part to enter a Nixon-Mao style pact with Iran.



sha ah said:


> Several nations in the region (Turkey, Saudi, UAE, Egypt, Pakistan, Qatar) send money and weapons to militant groups they support but they do so covertly. They still trade with the west and they actually use the revenue they generate from that trade to advance their policies.



You've missed the key point: those "militant groups" are backed by the west itself. Propping them up has been part and parcel of NATO's own strategy. Turkey or the Saudis in this regard are merely acting as regional auxiliaries the western agenda. See the terrorist insurgency in Syria as a prime example.



sha ah said:


> Maybe but the amount of revenue Iran has lost over its support of these groups are in the trillions. Iran should be right now selling atleast twice as much oil. Iran should be selling natural gas to all of its neighbors and to India, Pakistan, Europe and beyond. Iran should have a flourishing, booming tourism industry.



Oil is a curse and an impediment to development, not an opportunity. Read up on the concept of Dutch Disease introduced by qualified economists. This is actually an illustration as to why sanctions can act as a blessing in disguise, although diminished investment in the oil industry has not just been a consequence of sanctions but a deliberate policy pursued by the Islamic Republic, underscoring its sound take on economic development.

A similar reasoning applies to tourism, which is a scourge for other reasons, namely its potential tendency to bloat the service sector but more importantly, the way in which it contributes to eroding national culture and contributing to the globalist agenda of uprooting nation-states and civilizations.



sha ah said:


> Iran should be exporting cars, electronics, etc to the world. Iran should be trading and conducting business with the entire world, with foreigners begging to invest.





sha ah said:


> However none of this will happen under the this regime. Their policies have ruined Iran. And please don't try to deflect again and blame America or Israel or anyone else. The west is merely reacting to Iran's policies and as long as the mullahs remain in power nothing will change.



How many countries of the global south have managed to turn into large international automobile exporters? Zero, one, two?

Iran went through a Revolution and 8 years of Imposed War, and yet developed rapidly enough to start exporting cars towards multiple countries only a decade afterwards. As the west keeps declining and multipolarism rising, new markets and export opportunities will open up for Iran.



sha ah said:


> Honestly that's just basic fear mongering. A very common tactic used by authoritarian governments to garner support from the populace. Trying to convince people that without them the nation will collapse or the world will end. The truth is that Iran has existed for thousands of years and will continue to exist because that is the will of the Iranian people. There is no credible reason why Iran can't function as a free and prosperous democracy.



This right here is most naive speculation. Syrians were told the same thing. So were the Iraqis and Libyans. Now their countries are in ruins, in the true sense of the word. Something Iranians will discover the true meaning of, if they choose to go down the same path.

Was it the will of the Syrian or Libyan people to see their countries go up in flames like they did? Understand that when state authority is decisively weakened and when there's massive interference by powerful foreign players hell bent on destruction, then it matters zilch what "the people want". Their fate gets dictated to them under such circumstances.

The relevant question is, when has Iran ever faced a comparable kind of enemy - in terms of destructive power, resources, policy objectives? An enemy equipped with the actual means to wreck nations and societies for good, as they put on display in Iraq, Libya, Syria, Somalia, Sudan, Yemen and elsewhere.

What you're doing is to obfuscate the actual policy program of the zionists and NATO, whose concrete implementation can be witnessed all over Iran's vicinity, whilst their desire to subject Iran to the same treatment is proclaimed openly by their think tanks. Invoking distant history as a pretext, you also seem to be in denial about the enemy's ability to achieve this sinister goal the very moment Iranian central state authority is out of the way.

Those who think along the quoted lines are in urgent need of refreshing their memories:

https://besacenter.org/dismantle-iran-now/

https://www.globalresearch.ca/greater-israel-the-zionist-plan-for-the-middle-east/5324815

Keeping one's eyes shut to the writing on the wall and misreading the specificity of the current geopolitical context is bound to have catastrophic consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

"[ICODE]Honestly that's just basic fear mongering. A very common tactic used by authoritarian governments to garner support from the populace. Trying to convince people that without them the nation will collapse or the world will end. The truth is that Iran has existed for thousands of years and will continue to exist because that is the will of the Iranian people. There is no credible reason why Iran can't function as a free and prosperous democracy."[/ICODE]


Answer: 99.9 percent of people are watching. Do you know why? Why dont they protest? Are they all coward??

Because your statement above is not enough for likes of me.

Being in the street now is not the answer. We are not all coward. 99 percent is not coward.


We (likes of me) are 99 percent dear.
@sha ah
@MrNiceGuy

I think we agree here. You want the majority, we are the majority by far and clearly.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

MyNameAintJeff said:


> Dude come on. It's common knowledge by now that most positions of power and influence in the US are held by people from "a certain ethno-religious group". US is a tributary state of Israel.


These are not some mastermind super people, they're just euro settlers. The US simply supports them because they're loyal, even more than the Saudis and UAE, and since they're not indigenous they will always side with the euros against the native peoples. Stop buying into their propaganda. Imagine suggesting South Korea controls the US because there are rich Koreans in the US.


----------



## SalarHaqq

BigMelatonin said:


> These are not some mastermind super people, they're just euro settlers. The US simply supports them because they're loyal, even more than the Saudis and UAE, and since they're not indigenous they will always side with the euros against the native peoples. Stop buying into their propaganda. Imagine suggesting South Korea controls the US because there are rich Koreans in the US.



Is there a Korean equivalent to AIPAC, which in effect has a vetting power over any USA politician running for office? Koreans in control of the USA media to the same extent as zionist Jews? Koreans predominant in Wall Street and the banking sector like zionist Jews? The WW2 massacres of Koreans at the hands of the Japanese being treated the same way as the killings of Jews during WW2, with denial leading to guaranteed social exclusion?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

IAF Gulfstream SRA-1 spotted in Tehran!
First public image in over a decade, iirc.




Image from JetPhotos








G-2961 | Gulfstream G-III | India - Air Force | Ehsan BG | JetPhotos


G-2961. Gulfstream G-III. JetPhotos.com is the biggest database of aviation photographs with over 4 million screened photos online!




www.jetphotos.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Look
Protests in 88. Can you compare it to the tiny protests now?

We protested for 6 months up to chaharshanbeh soori of 88 from khordad.






we had the green wrist band in the university for 2 years. Two years.

Did you know that?
@sha ah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> In my opinion We should give the "IR" system time to absorb the "Real" demands of these protests (by now protests are somewhat hijacked by the outside enemies).
> 
> They will not do anything while the pressure is applied because it will be a sign of weakness...give them a year as calm returns watch if they do some real accomodation of the demands..if they do not, then that means next uprising will be the final one for the IR as a system of "Governance" and then all Iran will suffer
> 
> I am hoping that some cool heads in IR will realize that not all protests are organized in CIA by Ayatollah "Steve" (replacement for Ayatollah Mike that was eliminated in Afghanistan).



That is true. Protests are mostly based on a spark. The reality is that the Uncle Steves ALWAYS piggyback on them. Same with the Jan 6th storming of the Capitol. These riots have a real center which is domestic unhappiness. But foreign services (Iran, Russia, China, etc) jumped and fanned the flames of BLM for quite a while and Jan 6th was one of natural results of that.

In Iran, it’s the same. These are not ‘people’. These are the entitled middle class that ask for more on every turn.but there is no Jan 6th for them. Only the real people can have a Jan 6th moment.

They EXACTLY mirror the liberal left movement in the 60s. Their cause de celebre was Vietnam and the active population was among the middle class and their good for nothing hippie children. The US government managed them well by stopping draft and passing equal opportunity and affirmative action laws. The hippies went to their filthy communes and were sent rent checks by their mommies.

The result of all this was a dead MLK and both Kennedys, privatization of the military, and Roe v Wade. It had no real impact on the government and certainly none on foreign policy (the Vietnam war was lost anyway).

The current riots by the entitled in Iran is withering away-the garbage posted by our latest foggy member notwithstanding.
What is not understood is that in today’s social media environment the governments are managing the rioters through new methods. And they will win. Especially the IRI which is a master in this. There never was a cause for concern and there isn’t now. The screams of the entitled is going back to the faded and false roots of entitlement.

You the entitled lose and thanks for playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> What government would resort to such an aberrant, strange exercise? There's no precedent for such and never will be because it's an outlandish notion for a host of stringent reasons.


I heard Assad agreed to that



SalarHaqq said:


> Biden came out and declared "we'll liberate Iran soon", which is akin to an admission of Washington's hand behind the violence of rioters in Iran, but I guess that counts for nothing.


you very well knew Biden is senile and half times he don't knew what he say


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> I heard Assad agreed to that



Source?



Hack-Hook said:


> you very well knew Biden is senile and half times he don't knew what he say



He knew exactly what he was saying at that moment. Biden only confirmed something for which tons of evidence exist anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> No, he knew exactly what he was saying at that moment. Don't talk nonsense to whitewash the USA regime. Biden only confirmed something for which tons of evidence exist anyway.


i wonder what is your guys with source , is a tweeter account or obscure website link satisfy your thirst for proof Syria invited international observers for presidential election , they even in un stated there was no wrong doing there




__





Loading…






orientalreview.org












Syria invites international observers for presidential elections


(VOVworld) – The Syrian People’s Council said on Monday that it had invited lawmakers from 11 “friendly countries”, including Russia, China, India, South Africa, Brazil, Venezuela, Cuba, Nicaragua, Bolivia, Ecuador, and Armenia, to attend the June 3 presidential elections.




vovworld.vn












Syria Invites Foreign MPs to Monitor Election - The Syrian Observer


Letters sent to MPs from Russia, India, China, Iran, Bolivia, Venezuela and Cuba




syrianobserver.com






and no Biden didn't knew what he said otherwise white house didn't have to correct him in less than 12 hours


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> i wonder what is your guys with source , is a tweeter account or obscure website link satisfy your thirst for proof Syria invited international observers for presidential election , they even in un stated there was no wrong doing there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orientalreview.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria invites international observers for presidential elections
> 
> 
> (VOVworld) – The Syrian People’s Council said on Monday that it had invited lawmakers from 11 “friendly countries”, including Russia, China, India, South Africa, Brazil, Venezuela, Cuba, Nicaragua, Bolivia, Ecuador, and Armenia, to attend the June 3 presidential elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vovworld.vn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syria Invites Foreign MPs to Monitor Election - The Syrian Observer
> 
> 
> Letters sent to MPs from Russia, India, China, Iran, Bolivia, Venezuela and Cuba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrianobserver.com



This is relative to a presidential election. The other user and I however were talking about a referendum. Which are two completely different matters.

Your interjection is therefore way off. My point stands: there's no precedent for this at all, nor did President Assad ever agree to such a thing.



Hack-Hook said:


> and no Biden didn't knew what he said otherwise white house didn't have to correct him in less than 12 hours



Oh yes he was aware. The White House simply sugarcoated his slip of the tongue for diplomatic reasons. USA involvement in trying to destabilize Iran and supporting any and all unrest there does not stand to debate.



Hack-Hook said:


> More medical tourist for Canada and Mexico



They can keep their filthy money. Overarching, essential principles enjoy priority. Except to perverts and degenerates, that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588976413843259397



I think the Russians should get big discounts on the missiles and UAVs from Iran..... the idiot NAZIs in Ukraine are truely clowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Oh yes he was aware. The White House simply sugarcoated his slip of the tongue for diplomatic reasons. USA involvement in trying to destabilize Iran and supporting any and all unrest there does not stand to debate.


flash news for you .
biden is senile , he call vice president first lady , shake hand with imaginary persons , loose the door and way to leave room, think USA has 54 states, he forget things , he mistake the war in Ukraine with the one in Iraq and he even didn't knew how and where his son died or 8 week after Jakie Walorski died in white house conference he was asking where he is he is the person that instead of saying bravery and selflessness said bravery and selfishness while talking about USA army he is the president who said 
“I will once more return to the hollow ground of Yad Shav… — Vashem to *honor *the 6 million Jewish lives were stolen in a genocide,” he said, speaking of Jerusalem’s famed Yad Vashem World Holocaust Remembrance Center.

“And continue — which we must do every, every day — continue to bear witness, to keep alive the truth and *honor *of the Holocaust” 

in many occasion he called himself senator instead of president even 15month after his presidency .
in his state of union speech he said he said Putin may circle the Kiev but he never gain the heart of the Iranian
he claimed he was arrested for civil right activity , no such thing ever happened
in new year 2022 he said in his speech to Americana he is hopeful for the year 2020 
he think abortion is contraception

and many other such nonsense and you come and tell us that he is understand what he talk about , no sir he is senile and talk nonsense and after each of his speech white house have to correct him


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> This is relative to a presidential election. The other user and I however were talking about a referendum. Which are two completely different matters.


not really different , you can hold a referendum and ask for international observer to come and watch it specially if you fear the one against you later accuse you of fraud . by doing so you just prohibit later problems , they are just there to observe , they are not supposed to have any executive power .

and certainly there is precedence for it








International Observers Recognize Outcome of Constitutional Referendum - The Astana Times


NUR-SULTAN – On the day following Kazakhstan’s national referendum on the proposed Constitutional amendments, international observation mission heads and delegates shared their views on the voting procedure and citizen participation. This year, the country’s Central Referendum Commission (CEC)...




astanatimes.com








__





Loading…






tass.com












Over 70 international observers accredited to monitor Belarus' referendum


The CIS observation mission consists of 43 observers, of them 14 observers were sent by the CIS Inter-Parliamentary Assembly and 2 observers each were accredited by the central election commissions of Armenia, Russia and Tajikistan.




eng.belta.by


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> flash news for you .
> biden is senile , he call vice president first lady , shake hand with imaginary persons , loose the door and way to leave room, think USA has 54 states, he forget things , he mistake the war in Ukraine with the one in Iraq and he even didn't knew how and where his son died or 8 week after Jakie Walorski died in white house conference he was asking where he is he is the person that instead of saying bravery and selflessness said bravery and selfishness while talking about USA army he is the president who said
> “I will once more return to the hollow ground of Yad Shav… — Vashem to *honor *the 6 million Jewish lives were stolen in a genocide,” he said, speaking of Jerusalem’s famed Yad Vashem World Holocaust Remembrance Center.
> 
> “And continue — which we must do every, every day — continue to bear witness, to keep alive the truth and *honor *of the Holocaust”
> 
> in many occasion he called himself senator instead of president even 15month after his presidency .
> in his state of union speech he said he said Putin may circle the Kiev but he never gain the heart of the Iranian
> he claimed he was arrested for civil right activity , no such thing ever happened
> in new year 2022 he said in his speech to Americana he is hopeful for the year 2020
> he think abortion is contraception
> 
> and many other such nonsense and you come and tell us that he is understand what he talk about , no sir he is senile and talk nonsense and after each of his speech white house have to correct him



He simply reminded a fact regarding Washington's agenda towards Iran - knowing that in the jargon of USA regime officials, "to free" a nation means to destroy it. He expressed the wish all USA decision makers have had on their mind. So here we're not dealing with an episode of senility on Biden's part, but with a slip of the tongue in the sense that he proclaimed an effective policy goal which USA leaders normally aren't too open about, for reasons of diplomatic etiquette.

It's only an official confirmation (intentional or not) for something which has been amply documented before. Whitewashing the USA regime's well established hostility won't fly here.




Hack-Hook said:


> not really different , you can hold a referendum and ask for international observer to come and watch it specially if you fear the one against you later accuse you of fraud . by doing so you just prohibit later problems , they are just there to observe , they are not supposed to have any executive power .
> 
> and certainly there is precedence for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Observers Recognize Outcome of Constitutional Referendum - The Astana Times
> 
> 
> NUR-SULTAN – On the day following Kazakhstan’s national referendum on the proposed Constitutional amendments, international observation mission heads and delegates shared their views on the voting procedure and citizen participation. This year, the country’s Central Referendum Commission (CEC)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astanatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tass.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 70 international observers accredited to monitor Belarus' referendum
> 
> 
> The CIS observation mission consists of 43 observers, of them 14 observers were sent by the CIS Inter-Parliamentary Assembly and 2 observers each were accredited by the central election commissions of Armenia, Russia and Tajikistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eng.belta.by



The discussion was about a government deciding - under pressure - to hold a referendum on whether to maintain, or to change the nature of the political system radically from ground up all the while of having current authorities relinquish power (in other terms, a referendum about so-called "regime change"), and to do so with the aim of putting its popular legitimacy to a test and "proving" itself to oppositionists.

Which has strictly nothing to do with referenda for constitutional amendments, with referenda for unification with other countries and the like.

These are utterly incomparable topics. There's strictly no precedent for the former anywhere, because it's an absolutely aberrant notion in the practice of governance.

My point stands, and no amount of contrarian semantic play is going to yield anything save baseless drivel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

So the idiot decision maker in the iRGC cut ties with IMA media? Amazing


----------



## Joe_Adam

SalarHaqq said:


> He simply reminded a fact regarding Washington's agenda towards Iran - knowing that in the jargon of USA regime officials, "to free" a nation means to destroy it. He expressed the wish all USA decision makers have had on their mind. So here we're not dealing with an episode of senility on Biden's part, but with a slip of the tongue in the sense that he proclaimed an effective policy goal which USA leaders normally aren't open about, for reasons of diplomatic etiquette.
> 
> It's only an official confirmation (intentional or not) for something which has been amply documented before. Whitewashing the USA regime's well established hostility won't fly here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion was about a government deciding - under pressure - to hold a referendum on whether to maintain, or to change the nature of the political system radically from ground up all the while of having current authorities relinquish power (in other terms, a referendum about so-called "regime change"), and to do so with the aim of putting its popular legitimacy to a test and "prove" itself to oppositionists.
> 
> Which has strictly nothing to do with referenda for constitutional amendments, with referenda for unification with other countries and the like.
> 
> These are completely incomparable topics, for obvious reasons. There's strictly no precedent for the former anywhere, because it's an absolutely aberrant notion in the practice of governance.
> 
> My point stands, and no amount of semantic play is going to produce anything save baseless drivel.


Pardon me as my reply might be lengthy. It takes millions of examples, and many months of writing to reveal why USA is such a pathetic Zionist poodle, and why its bent on destroying Iran.

Israelis/Zionism control USA and the Western regimes have said it without reservation; we cannot survive in the region while Iran growing in power. The power in not a pure military term as the x prime minister Ehud Barak articulated; we are simply too small to keep up with Iran, they just have an overwhelming superiority in population, area size, education, too many engineers, too many scientists and too much natural wealth. 

The Zionist planned since early 1990s to contain Iran via US treasury DPT which is headed always by an Israeli citizen, and staffed by Israeli deputy secretaries, and all high ranking officials must be Israelis (dual citizen Ashkenazi Jews). The same is true about US Federal Reserve "CENTRAL BANK" which must be headed by Israelis.

(Check the list of officials in the US Treasury DEPT or the US State DEPT) via google search, and you will be blown away. The non-Jewish officials in high positions never reach 5% and most of that 5% have no decision making roles. They're hired to cover up the Israeli control of the US government.) so, USA is an Israeli proxy state as it has no control over any aspect of US taxpayers money or government policies foreign or domestic. All such important decisions are made by Zionist Jews with complete Israeli acquiescence or stamp of approval. 

The concept of economic sanctions was and still is 100% an Israeli scheme to deprive Iran of its own money, halt its industrial drive, weaken its economy, and finally destroy its sovereignty by advocating ethnic strife, supporting terror groups in Balochistan, Khuzestan, Azerbaijan, and Kurdistan. They have been at it since early 980s but failed to make any headway. Regardless, they will keep trying regardless of who governs Iran and the financing for this grand scheme comes from Saudi Arabia.

Iran's combined Oil reserves of 165 B barrels (3rd) in the world and its natural Gas reserves with over 34 trillion cubic meters (1st) in the world which surpass any nation in hydrocarbon wealth, thus, it's no mystery that the west cannot tolerate independent Iran outside the tentacles of the Jewish controlled international banking system by which the Zionists run their ponzi scheme in through the so-called free economy/capitalism. 

The "term" Western World exclusively means one thing; the global Zionism which has total control over USA and Europe, as well as all US proxies such as Persian Gulf Arabs states, Turkey, UAE, Jordan, Egypt, Morocco, and traditional pro-Saudi Pakistani regime who owe their existence to Saudi/Western bribes (the ousted Pakistani PM was not in that corrupt group, so he had to go or be killed). 

It's worthy to mention that India is an essential part of this nasty group. India became an obedient Zionist servant since the radical Hindus took control of Indian politics in the past two decades. 

Fortunately for Iran, the world is waking up as more people discover the rotten nature of the capitalist West which is leading the globe to destruction thru perpetual wars under the false pretext of promoting democracy.

Hopefully the Russian special operation in Ukraine will haisten the crumbling of the Western world and end the Zionist control over the global banking system, a system made possible by the petro-Dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MrNiceGuy

Shawnee said:


> It did not happen in Tehran in 1370-1380. Maybe a different time or place.
> 
> To ask a student to attend a government demonstration no.
> 
> How many times I have attended: zero and nobody forced me to
> 
> Occasionally in primary school they had sorood singing. I vaguely remember that but students likes the instruments.
> 
> Also in school there was shoaar to say and many did not do it.
> 
> @MrNiceGuy
> 
> It is no the biggest at all. It is not the longest if you care for population either.
> 
> It needs a solution yes. A smart one.
> 
> @sha ah



The need for population to fill the demos depends on situation, similar to military service, maybe in 70-80 there was no need. But in 60's when I was in high school and the war was going on they would bus us almost every week. And again now, since majority of people becoming at best neutral or hostile to the regime because of how they mishandled the situation and need is growing. Every week they are sending their basiji and police forces to beat up students INSIDE schools because they refused to sing SALAM FARMANDE and instead singing anti-government slogans.

I used to be one of those people who were in the middle and thought the regime would lax their laws and improve social situation over time but Mahsa Amini opened my eyes, they murder a girl for their stupid rule which by the way she was following, then forced the medical examiner to lie about it (one of the team members came public with it and got arrested right away). Then we heard it loud and clear that the regime won't change the hejab law and will even enforce it harder in future. Then instead of listening to people they came after them by killing scores and in every instance going after their family to force them to lie on TV. 

This is not a government that Iranians deserve, they deserve much better, where people can choose whether they want to wear hejab or not and it is none of government's business. 

They literally doing everything worst than what was happening under shah, killing, torture, everything.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## MrNiceGuy

To the people who say we should wait another year and see what happens, the answer is no we should not and here are the reasons:
- Khamenei's ego is badly hurt. He couldn't get his SALAM FARMANDE off the ground despite spending so much money on it but students picked up swear words against him and it spread like wild fire. Someone with such a grudge is dangerous
- We hear loud and clear from multiple top officials that gasht-e ershad will be re-established after thing quiet down and the reason they don't have it now is because of lack of personnel (not the will)
- there are 400 dead, 19K detained and scores injured because of a law that does have any place in modern society and they insist on keeping it. They want answer, including the 115 people who were killed in cold blood in Zahedan and Khash by snipers and direct gun fire
- They are planning with their Kangaroo court to mass execute people in jail
- The economy has been getting worse. The dollar was 25K when Raisi came to the office and now is at 36K and is going up again as people lost their confidence in Rial.
- Corruption under Raisi has been worst than before, parliament literally rejected one of the candidates because of corruption but Khamenei intervened and put him in the office. So much for accountability
- They always blame sanctions for lack of medicine and stuff people need but they have enough money to buy guns from US and tear gas from UK to use for killing and maiming demonstrators
- The most educated part of society, university students (including Sharif students), lawyers, doctors are in jail or killed or badly injured or expelled from university while the government is controlled by a bunch of illiterate akhound and IRGC officials like this a..hole who literally said if we were pushed out of office we (IRGC members) use all those missiles to "SHOKHM" the capital and wherever is fallen out of the control.

I used to be one of those in the middle guys who was giving them the benefit of doubts but the recent events pushed me to wanting this regime gone.

Rial to USD chart since Raisi took office

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

MrNiceGuy said:


> The need for population to fill the demos depends on situation, similar to military service, maybe in 70-80 there was no need. But in 60's when I was in high school and the war was going on they would bus us almost every week. And again now, since majority of people becoming at best neutral or hostile to the regime because of how they mishandled the situation and need is growing. Every week they are sending their basiji and police forces to beat up students INSIDE schools because they refused to sing SALAM FARMANDE and instead singing anti-government slogans.



Fake news, and nothing to substantiate it with of course.

As for forcing people to attend rallies, we've already established how and why such a thing's not practically feasible.



MrNiceGuy said:


> I used to be one of those people who were in the middle and thought the regime would lax their laws and improve social situation over time but Mahsa Amini opened my eyes,



Sure. Just that you never bothered to express those views before, nay you didn't deem it necessary to register at the forum. Join date: October 18, 2022. And sporting two USA flags. And posting only in a handful of threads at the Iranian section, exclusively to echo the oppositionist and western / zionist narrative on riots in Iran.

As if this wasn't odd enough, repeating disinformation over and over again whilst ignoring counters offered by users - a typical psy-ops tactics deployed by trained online trolls.

So yeah, we wholeheartedly "believe" the introductory story you came up with.



MrNiceGuy said:


> they murder a girl for their stupid rule which by the way she was following,



Repeat it as often as you like, it will certainly make it any more truthful.

Mahsa Amini was not "murdered", and that whole bogus allegation has strictly no leg to stand on when confronted with known facts.



MrNiceGuy said:


> then forced the medical examiner to lie about it (one of the team members came public with it and got arrested right away).



Another gratuitous, fabricated allegation.

1) Nobody was forced to lie.

2) I've seen no evidence that the person who made that declaration actually took part in the autopsy. He doesn't introduce himself as such.

3) He clearly suggested Amini might have passed away as a result of a shock. A shock, not murder. You're twisting the words of that physicist, trying to make him say something he never uttered.



MrNiceGuy said:


> they came after them by killing scores and



How unsurprising that you'd leave out the most decisive aspect: law enforcement was subjected to about a week of brutal, random assaults by lynch mobs who'd been incited by the fake news zionist- and NATO-sponsored media were spreading about Amini's demise and similarly baseless stories.

After displaying extraordinary restraint, security forces finally began doing their job and pushing back on the aggressors, in conformity with their legal duty and with the heartfelt support of the Iranian people who've staged multiple massive rallies throughout the country to express their solidarity with law enforcement and to condemn the violent riots.



MrNiceGuy said:


> in every instance going after their family to force them to lie on TV.



Provide some evidence for this claim. Else it's nothing but unsubstantiated drivel.



MrNiceGuy said:


> This is not a government that Iranians deserve, they deserve much better, where people can choose whether they want to wear hejab or not and it is none of government's business.
> 
> They literally doing everything worst than what was happening under shah, killing, torture, everything.



The Pahlavi regime had deprived Iran of her sovereignty, acted as the typical imperial vassal at the behest of the USA and zionist regimes. Had its Prime Ministers chosen in the White House. Was ruled by a monarch whose royal palaces were bugged by listening devices installed by his imperial patrons. Was doing the latters' dirty work by sending Iranian troops die to advance western interests in places like Oman. Was depending for its survival on 40000 American military advisers benefiting from full legal immunity, even if they were to murder Iranians, as per the capitulation treaty ratified by the regime. While the shah's cronies, including an entire lot of zionist and Bahai oligarchs with foreign loyalties, were indulging in shameless luxury, the poorest segments of the Iranian population were literally on the verge of famine.

The Islamic Republic restored Iran's independence, self-determination and sovereignty by kicking out those oppressive imperialists. Then went on to develop Iran to unprecedented levels in modern times. Raised people's living standards, brought about a boom in infrastructures, public education, R&D and technology, healthcare, industrialization and agricultural self-sufficiency. Notwithstanding 8 years of an Imposed War, the harshest sanctions regime worldwide and countless other acts of hostility by a handful of powers-to-be unable to accept a strong, independent, flourishing Iran, no longer reduced to acting as their obedient client.

Indeed, there's no comparison.



MrNiceGuy said:


> To the people who say we should wait another year and see what happens, the answer is no we should not and here are the reasons:



Who's "we"? Do users with twin American flags living outside Iran qualify? Are they going to overthrow the Islamic Republic "soon"?



MrNiceGuy said:


> - Khamenei's ego is badly hurt. He couldn't get his SALAM FARMANDE off the ground despite spending so much money on it but students picked up swear words against him and it spread like wild fire. Someone with such a grudge is dangerous





And what exactly would this bar-room psychoanalysis be based upon, other than a flimsy reference to some musical work and a whole slew of fake news?



MrNiceGuy said:


> - We hear loud and clear from multiple top officials that gasht-e ershad will be re-established after thing quiet down and the reason they don't have it now is because of lack of personnel (not the will)



Oh people! Listen to "MrNiceGuy"! Run your country into the ground and make sure to Syrianize it because of a headscarf issue, a matter of such existential import that it's worthy of methodical self-destruction according to the zio-American playbook witnessed across the region (Iraq, Libya, Syria etc etc).



MrNiceGuy said:


> - there are 400 dead, 19K detained and scores injured



I'm not aware of 400 dead and 19000 detained. Substantiate those numbers with tangible proof, as nothing's easier than conjuring up bogus statistics. And no, Maryam Rajavi and the camp in Albania aren't considered as credible sources. Nor is the Saudi-funded Reza Pahlavi.

However, what I do know for certain is that if Iranians heed the call of their existential foreign enemies and somehow manage to replicate the Syrian scenario in Iran, then there'll be around 3 million dead, 10 million refugees, 30 million internally displaced and an uprooted, forever destroyed and balkanized former nation-state left for them to enjoy.



MrNiceGuy said:


> because of a law that does have any place in modern society and they insist on keeping it.



Correction: because of a bunch of hooligans and rioters assaulting not just law enforcement but ordinary citizens who're in disagreement with them, in addition to setting ablaze public and private property.



MrNiceGuy said:


> - They are planning with their Kangaroo court to mass execute people in jail



In a functional and secure society, individuals who commit murder, assault or vandalism must stand trial in accordance to the law if arrested.



MrNiceGuy said:


> - The economy has been getting worse. The dollar was 25K when Raisi came to the office and now is at 36K and is going up again as people lost their confidence in Rial.



And surely the Iranian economy will improve if rioters and their "I"SIS partners manage to destabilize the country with the active help of gullible bystanders... Not everyone will be naive enough to buy into an absurdity of this magnitude though.



MrNiceGuy said:


> - Corruption under Raisi has been worst than before, parliament literally rejected one of the candidates because of corruption but Khamenei intervened and put him in the office. So much for accountability



The Leader intervenes rarely in such cases and when he does, it is to prevent institutional instability. There's no proof of corruption concerning the ministerial candidate in question.



MrNiceGuy said:


> - They always blame sanctions for lack of medicine and stuff people need but they have enough money to buy guns from US and tear gas from UK to use for killing and maiming demonstrators



The fact that western regimes have been obstructing the export of certain medical drugs not produced domestically by Iran (a small percentage), is amply documented including by western sources themselves. So one wonders what you're on about here.



MrNiceGuy said:


> - The most educated part of society, university students (including Sharif students), lawyers, doctors are in jail or killed or badly injured or expelled from university while the government is controlled by a bunch of illiterate akhound and IRGC officials like this a..hole who literally said if we were pushed out of office we (IRGC members) use all those missiles to "SHOKHM" the capital and wherever is fallen out of the control.



Sure, no practicing doctors, lawyers or Sharif students are left in Iran. 



MrNiceGuy said:


> I used to be one of those in the middle guys who was giving them the benefit of doubts but the recent events pushed me to wanting this regime gone.



Naturally you used to be. Hence why until about two weeks ago, MrNiceGuy was nowhere to be seen to share their "middle guy" views with us, but then suddenly appeared out of nowhere - notice the timing - with the sole apparent purpose of flooding the Iranian section with typically prefabricated, slogan-like, repetitive anti-IR talking points borrowed from the zio-American propaganda apparatus. Sorry, a tad too transparent for the careful observer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## jauk

MrNiceGuy said:


> The need for population <CLIP>


Barberries. Iranians know what that means.



MrNiceGuy said:


> To the people <CLIP>


More barberries.


----------



## aryobarzan

SalarHaqq said:


> Fake news, and nothing to substantiate it of course.
> 
> As for forcing people to attend rallies, we've already established how and why such a thing's not practically feasible.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Just that you never bothered to express those views before, nay you didn't deem it necessary to register at the forum. Join date: October 18, 2022. And sporting two USA flags. And posting only in a handful of threads at the Iranian section, exclusively to echo the oppositionist and western / zionist narrative on riots in Iran.
> 
> As if this wasn't odd enough, repeating disinformation over and over again whilst ignoring counters offered by users - a typical psy-ops tactics deployed by trained online trolls.
> 
> So yeah, we wholeheartedly "believe" the introductory story you came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat it as often as you like, it will certainly make it any more truthful.
> 
> Mahsa Amini was not "murdered", and that whole bogus allegation has strictly no leg to stand on when confronted with known facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Another gratuitous, fabricated allegation.
> 
> 1) Nobody was forced to lie.
> 
> 2) I've seen no evidence that the person who made that declaration actually took part in the autopsy. He doesn't introduce himself as such.
> 
> 3) He clearly suggested Amini might have passed away as a result of a shock. A shock, not murder. You're twisting the words of that physicist, trying to make him say something he never uttered.
> 
> 
> 
> How unsurprising that you'd leave out the most decisive aspect: law enforcement was subjected to about a week of brutal, random assaults by lynch mobs who'd been incited by the fake news zionist- and NATO-sponsored media were spreading about Amini's demise and similarly baseless stories.
> 
> After displaying extraordinary restraint, security forces finally began doing their job and pushing back on the aggressors, in conformity with their legal duty and with the heartfelt support of the Iranian people who've staged multiple massive rallies throughout the country to express their solidarity with law enforcement and to condemn the violent riots.
> 
> 
> 
> Provide some evidence for this claim. Else it's nothing but unsubstantiated drivel.
> 
> 
> 
> The Pahlavi regime had deprived Iran of her sovereignty, acted as the typical imperial vassal at the behest of the USA and zionist regimes. Had its Prime Ministers chosen in the White House. Was ruled by a monarch whose royal palaces were bugged by listening devices installed by his imperial patrons. Was doing the latters' dirty work by sending Iranian troops die to advance western interests in places like Oman. Was depending for its survival on 40000 American military advisers benefiting from full legal immunity, even if they were to murder Iranians, as per the capitulation treaty ratified by the regime. While the shah's cronies, including an entire lot of zionist and Bahai oligarchs with foreign loyalties, were indulging in shameless luxury, the poorest segments of the Iranian population were literally on the verge of famine.
> 
> The Islamic Republic restored Iran's independence, self-determination and sovereignty by kicking out those oppressive imperialists. Then went on to develop Iran to unprecedented levels in modern times. Raised people's living standards, brought about a boom in infrastructures, public education, R&D and technology, healthcare, industrialization and agricultural self-sufficiency. Notwithstanding 8 years of an Imposed War, the harshest sanctions regime worldwide and countless other acts of hostility by a handful of powers-to-be unable to accept a strong, independent, flourishing Iran, no longer reduced to acting as their obedient client.
> 
> Indeed, there's no comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we"? Do users with twin American flags living outside Iran qualify? Are they going to overthrow the Islamic Republic "soon"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what exactly would this bar-room psychoanalysis be based upon, other than a flimsy reference to some musical work and a whole slew of fake news?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh people! Listen to "MrNiceGuy"! Run your country into the ground and make sure to Syrianize it because of a headscarf issue, a matter of such existential import that it's worthy of methodical self-destruction according to the zio-American playbook witnessed across the region (Iraq, Libya, Syria etc etc).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not aware of 400 dead and 19000 detained. Substantiate those numbers with tangible proof, as nothing's easier than conjuring up bogus statistics. And no, Maryam Rajavi and the camp in Albania aren't considered as credible sources. Nor is the Saudi-funded Reza Pahlavi.
> 
> However, what I do know for certain is that if Iranians heed the call of their existential foreign enemies and somehow manage to replicate the Syrian scenario in Iran, then there'll be around 3 million dead, 10 million refugees, 30 million internally displaced and an uprooted, forever destroyed and balkanized former nation-state left for them to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: because of a bunch of hooligans and rioters assaulting not just law enforcement but ordinary citizens who're in disagreement with them, in addition to setting ablaze public and private property.
> 
> 
> 
> In a functional and secure society, individuals who commit murder, assault or vandalism must stand trial in accordance to the law if arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> And surely the Iranian economy will improve if rioters and their "I"SIS partners manage to destabilize the country with the active help of gullible bystanders... Not everyone will be naive enough to buy into an absurdity of this magnitude though.
> 
> 
> 
> The Leader intervenes rarely in such cases and when he does, it is to prevent institutional instability. There's no proof of corruption concerning the ministerial candidate in question.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that western regimes have been obstructing the export of certain medical drugs not produced domestically by Iran (a small percentage), is amply documented including by western sources themselves. So one wonders what you're on about here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, no practicing doctors, lawyers or Sharif students are left in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you used to be. Hence why MrNiceGuy was nowhere to be seen until about two weeks ago to share their "middle guy" views with forumers, but then suddenly appeared out of nowhere - notice the timing - with the sole apparent aim of flooding the Iranian section with typically prefabricated, slogan-like, repetitive anti-IR talking points borrowed from the zio-American propaganda apparatus. Sorry, a tad too transparent for the careful observer.


He works for "Ayatollah Steve"...Could not fool an old dog like me..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

MrNiceGuy said:


> The need for population to fill the demos depends on situation, similar to military service, maybe in 70-80 there was no need. But in 60's when I was in high school and the war was going on they would bus us almost every week. And again now, since majority of people becoming at best neutral or hostile to the regime because of how they mishandled the situation and need is growing. Every week they are sending their basiji and police forces to beat up students INSIDE schools because they refused to sing SALAM FARMANDE and instead singing anti-government slogans.
> 
> I used to be one of those people who were in the middle and thought the regime would lax their laws and improve social situation over time but Mahsa Amini opened my eyes, they murder a girl for their stupid rule which by the way she was following, then forced the medical examiner to lie about it (one of the team members came public with it and got arrested right away). Then we heard it loud and clear that the regime won't change the hejab law and will even enforce it harder in future. Then instead of listening to people they came after them by killing scores and in every instance going after their family to force them to lie on TV.
> 
> This is not a government that Iranians deserve, they deserve much better, where people can choose whether they want to wear hejab or not and it is none of government's business.
> 
> They literally doing everything worst than what was happening under shah, killing, torture, everything.



Requesting an amendment and revision does not equal wanting bloody revolution.

Neither one of your arguments can justify bloody revolution that is more likely to be defeated.

People do not want bloody revolutions with unknown outcome. Believe me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

I only spent 2 days countering the lies the likes of Beny, ZE German, roadtoamerica, etc were telling on 2 threads and none of them till now has countered my points.
I finished Jhungary's mostly irrelevant points off a bunch of times, and he decided to self quarantine himself from arguing with me.

Anybody on PDF who argues crazy economics or wild Iran military stuff with me on this forum, i will make sure i nail the coffin of those crappy and manipulative arguments. 

Ukraine will understand soon why succesful negotiations was a much better choice than this war now. Iran is holding some strong leverage cards in this Ukraine war already, no one foresaw that, so once again, N W O in play.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589306056324558851

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589501081037701120

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## TruthHurtz

925boy said:


> I only spent 2 days countering the lies the likes of Beny, ZE German, roadtoamerica, etc were telling on 2 threads and none of them till now has countered my points.
> I finished Jhungary's mostly irrelevant points off a bunch of times, and he decided to self quarantine himself from arguing with me.
> 
> Anybody on PDF who argues crazy economics or wild Iran military stuff with me on this forum, i will make sure i nail the coffin of those crappy and manipulative arguments.
> 
> Ukraine will understand soon why succesful negotiations was a much better choice than this war now. Iran is holding some strong leverage cards in this Ukraine war already, no one foresaw that, so once again, N W O in play.


I'm engaging with him right now, he's delusional. He's trying to convince himself that wiping out a nations power grid will have no consequences. No wonder he's emotionally invested, apparently trained nationalist psychos back in April. ZOGbot brainrot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## Hormuz




----------



## jauk

Yep:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589644492302299136

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589877598628167682

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

حتما ببینید

Baku Zionist regime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590026582638592000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590029188215762944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590029404339462144


----------



## jauk

Analysis of the effects and shortcomings of Russia’s air war (original included). Tweep is Iranian and original source seems Russian:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589679405244514304


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590029474430844932

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590029862693408768


----------



## Hack-Hook

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590026582638592000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590029188215762944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590029404339462144


the numbers simply won't add up



jauk said:


> Analysis of the effects and shortcomings of Russia’s air war (original included). Tweep is Iranian and original source seems Russian:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589679405244514304


I think the only western aircraft that can somehow cover the requirement in the tweet is Grippen


----------



## TruthHurtz

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590026582638592000
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590029188215762944
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590029404339462144


I predicted that Iran would get its hands on western weapons in Ukraine, not sure the veracity of the reports but good to see Iran get a look at them.


Hack-Hook said:


> the numbers simply won't add up


The amount of cargo flights going to Russia definitely wouldn't add up to 160 drones. Zelensky claimed 2400 which would be around €60k per drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590065821514358784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TruthHurtz said:


> I predicted that Iran would get its hands on western weapons in Ukraine, not sure the veracity of the reports but good to see Iran get a look at them.
> 
> The amount of cargo flights going to Russia definitely wouldn't add up to 160 drones. Zelensky claimed 2400 which would be around €60k per drone.


the cargo planes ship soft drink for Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

shadihassan28 said:


> I was fine, Fort Lauderdale worst part was the wind for a little but we never lost power, but I always keep my hurricane supply list in the beginning of may, 4 bags of charcoal, 6 electric lamps, always have 4 cases of water, I don’t have generator my wife thinks I would burn the house down, also tuna and slice bread and lots random chips and junk food,


Here we go again...


----------



## tsunset

Didn't Iran already had stingers from the Iran-Iraq war and from Afghanistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

tsunset said:


> Didn't Iran already had stingers from the Iran-Iraq war and from Afghanistan?


we have Mithaq 1-3


----------



## shadihassan28

WudangMaster said:


> Here we go again...


Seriously, im just going to sleep in im off today and tomorrow that’s my usual hurricane routine, whatever happens happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

tsunset said:


> Didn't Iran already had stingers from the Iran-Iraq war and from Afghanistan?


They're old though. NATO has sent their latest non-export versions directly from stockpiles and even frontline units.


----------



## tsunset

TruthHurtz said:


> They're old though. NATO has sent their latest non-export versions directly from stockpiles and even frontline units.


good then

reverse it and sell some to Iran allies or Hezbollah, at this point Israel could not even step a foot inside Lebanon against top attack atgm but doing air strikes

But i wonder if Iran will keep the reversed product for themselves or just study it to know its flaws and how it works and stick on the Misagh based on China QW, or maybe they'll keep the reversed stingers and just export Misaghs

Top attack ATGM would be a gem for Iran, i think they could take the FGM-77 they have and make a base from there with the Javelin technology


----------



## WudangMaster

shadihassan28 said:


> Seriously, im just going to sleep in im off today and tomorrow that’s my usual hurricane routine, whatever happens happens.


I was going to use some limited vacation time to take the day off today but they shut down and are paying me for the day anyway and I have most Thursdays off so at least that was good. So long as I have internet and power, I'm good.


----------



## Hack-Hook

tsunset said:


> good then
> 
> reverse it and sell some to Iran allies or Hezbollah, at this point Israel could not even step a foot inside Lebanon against top attack atgm but doing air strikes
> 
> But i wonder if Iran will keep the reversed product for themselves or just study it to know its flaws and how it works and stick on the Misagh based on China QW, or maybe they'll keep the reversed stingers and just export Misaghs
> 
> Top attack ATGM would be a gem for Iran, i think they could take the FGM-77 they have and make a base from there with the Javelin technology


we have two top attack atgm .
one is Almas and the other is Toofan


----------



## shadihassan28

WudangMaster said:


> I was going to use some limited vacation time to take the day off today but they shut down and are paying me for the day anyway and I have most Thursdays off so at least that was good. So long as I have internet and power, I'm good.


Yeah it looks like the brunt of whatever is coming is more up north your way that s why I don’t pay much kind to news whatever is going to happen is going to happen in the last 12 hours, past 2 days they were saying the brunt of it was in the Hallandale area which is like 10 miles from me than than the past 36 hours all of a sudden it started going up north. I’m just thankful I’m not like other people who stocks up like it’s going to be nuclear war tomorrow, gas and snacks for two days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

Hack-Hook said:


> we have two top attack atgm .
> one is Almas and the other is Toofan


I meant man portable and mobile launcher just like the javelin


----------



## Muhammed45

Reunion of foreign ministers

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

@WudangMaster you still alive honestly the most boring storm, it’s beautiful down here blue sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Sources say the US & assrahel spent millions $ for terrorism & unrest in Iran through Baku

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

shadihassan28 said:


> @WudangMaster you still alive honestly the most boring storm, it’s beautiful down here blue sky.


its grey here but the rain stopped; will be going to laundromat and walmart a little later... At least the toll roads should be free for the next few days and I use them regularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

The only thing I loved about Wilma I was able to travel to fort pierce in under an hour no traffic no cops and no tolls,at the time was the only place you could get gas it was a no name town than still pretty much is other than people might know that’s where omar mateen lived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

You claimed Iran was "ecstatic" about the illegal invasion of Iraq because it led to Saddam's removal - that's an incorrect characterization of Iran's position. Saddam, who was no longer posing any serious challenge to Iran, got replaced by a supreme threat, that of a neocon-led USA regime which had Iran in its crosshairs. It's quite simple, really, and undeniable to boot. @SalarHaqq

Again I agreed with America should never have gone to war, why wouldn’t Iranians be happy that a man who killed a million Iranians, injured probably just as many be happy that saddam was taken out of power and hung by their Shia brethren in Iraq someone who was responsible for killing my family and friends I would definitely be ecstatic. But again you didn’t refute my comparisons between Kurds who attack Irans soil and Iran defending their right to attack them, same as America did with the Taliban you can’t be a hypocrite and say America had no right, they had every right and all the proof before they struck unlike Iraq, Iran also has every right to attack those who threaten to their people as well. Also you didn’t refute Iraqi Shias who are much better off without Saddam and inshallah they work together to make Iraq a strong nation


----------



## 925boy

Sardar330 said:


> Sources say the US & assrahel spent millions $ for terrorism & unrest in Iran through Baku


Iran shouldn't make Russia's mistake and let Azerbaijan "Ukraine" Iran.

But when Aliyev makes the foolish and militarily proves Iran, he will probably end up for losing some of his country's territory, but he just doesnt know it,


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Muhammed45 said:


> Reunion of foreign ministers
> View attachment 895172


only 1 empty chair ?


----------



## SalarHaqq

shadihassan28 said:


> Again I agreed with America should never have gone to war,



That's not the subject.



shadihassan28 said:


> why wouldn’t Iranians be happy that a man who killed a million Iranians,



First, in the Sacred Defence Iran gave around 280.000 martyrs, not a million.

Second, the USA regime was threatening Iran with military aggression (more intensely than usual, that is). Thus Washington's illegal occupation of Iraq was not welcomed at all but explicitly condemned by Iran. As a consequence, Iran supported Iraqi Resistance groups fighting the occupiers.



shadihassan28 said:


> injured probably just as many be happy that saddam was taken out of power and hung by their Shia brethren in Iraq someone who was responsible for killing my family and friends I would definitely be ecstatic.



To begin with, Iran does not view geopolitical events through a sectarian lens.

And in response to the quoted example: if a far more dangerous, able and skillful criminal came to eliminate the person responsible for killing one's family and friends, and settled right next to one's residence while threatening one with murder, no mentally sane person would feel "ecstatic".



shadihassan28 said:


> But again you didn’t refute my comparisons between Kurds who attack Irans soil and Iran defending their right to attack them, same as America did with the Taliban you can’t be a hypocrite and say America had no right, they had every right and all the proof before they struck unlike Iraq, Iran also has every right to attack those who threaten to their people as well.



Because it's not related to do with the discussion at hand.

The USA invasion of Iraq was doubtlessly illegal, as confirmed by the UN Secretary General. No proof was presented by Washington for the presence of WMD in Iraq at that time, although the neocon USA regime cited this cock and bull story to spin a baseless casus belli against Baghdad. So I'm not sure what you wish to prove in this regard.



shadihassan28 said:


> Also you didn’t refute Iraqi Shias who are much better off without Saddam and inshallah they work together to make Iraq a strong nation



That's a highly relative notion. As per a study conducted by The Lancet, a respected medical journal, Iraq lost 1,5 million people as a result of the illegal USA invasion, i.e. several times the number killed by Saddam's regime (not to mention the hundreds of thousands, mostly Shia Moslems, who died as a result of sanctions imposed on Iraq by Washington in the 1990's). Post-Saddam, Iraqis (Shia Moslems as well as smaller religious minorities in particular) had to suffer the savagery of "I"SIS.

Hadn't it been for Iran's help to the defenders of Iraq, mass graves of Iraqis in general would have mushroomed to a much larger extent because of Washington's criminal, instability-inducing and violence-provoking policies aimed at wrecking the Iraqi nation and state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590460630687186944

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

shadihassan28 said:


> The only thing I loved about Wilma I was able to travel to fort pierce in under an hour no traffic no cops and no tolls,at the time was the only place you could get gas it was a no name town than still pretty much is other than people might know that’s where omar mateen lived.


I thought mateen was in the Orlando area; so he travelled hours out of his way to that night club in down town Orlando or was he living in the area by 2016?


----------



## shadihassan28

WudangMaster said:


> I thought mateen was in the Orlando area; so he travelled hours out of his way to that night club in down town Orlando or was he living in the area by 2016?


Yeah fort pierce, and side note was married to my wife’s first cousin met the guy several times they owned a 2 bedroom townhouse there,creepiest mofo ever,I stopped driving my wife to visit them almost a year before the shooting, honestly best decision I ever made I didn’t mind my wife’s cousin noor she was nice and son was adorable , but he creeped me out beyond belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> First, in the Sacred Defence Iran gave around 280.000 martyrs, not a million.
> 
> Second, the USA regime was threatening Iran with military aggression (more intensely than usual, that is). Thus Washington's illegal occupation of Iraq was not welcomed at all but explicitly condemned by Iran. As a consequence, Iran supported Iraqi Resistance groups fighting the





shadihassan28 said:


> Again I agreed with America should never have gone to war, why wouldn’t Iranians be happy that a man who killed a million Iranians, injured probably just as many be happy that saddam was taken out of power and hung


Wrong, its right that the numbers changed in the course of time , but the official number have always been something between 185000 - 220000 
that 280,000 is probably all the martyrs the ones before revolution and the ones after it included the police Force martyrs , the Defender of the Shrines , the ones who martyred due to terrorists acts and ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

مادران صاحب پژو 207 می شوند+جزئیات- اخبار خودرو - اخبار اقتصادی تسنیم | Tasnim


در این طرح پژو 207 سقف فلزی مجهز به فرمان برقی به مادران واجد شرایط عرضه می‌شود.




www.tasnimnews.com





*گفتنی است، این طرح ویژه مادرانی است که فرزند دوم و یا بیش‌تر از آن، از تاریخ 19 آبان 1400 به بعد متولد شده‌اند.*





Come on man ! what about mothers that have a little bit older babies ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Cancerous Tumor said:


> مادران صاحب پژو 207 می شوند+جزئیات- اخبار خودرو - اخبار اقتصادی تسنیم | Tasnim
> 
> 
> در این طرح پژو 207 سقف فلزی مجهز به فرمان برقی به مادران واجد شرایط عرضه می‌شود.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *گفتنی است، این طرح ویژه مادرانی است که فرزند دوم و یا بیش‌تر از آن، از تاریخ 19 آبان 1400 به بعد متولد شده‌اند.*
> View attachment 895460
> 
> Come on man ! what about mothers that have a little bit older babies ?


It is a good idea to increase the population..In Canada they pay $1500 for first baby and $3000 for second..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

آقای علیف با این قمار در انتظار روزهای سیاه باشید - دیپلماسی ایرانی


احسان موحدیان در یادداشتی برای دیپلماسی ایرانی می نویسد: خاندان علیف که به طور موروثی قدردان محبت ها و بزرگواری های جمهوری اسلامی ایران نیستند،...




irdiplomacy.ir





When will Iran give a firm response to this guy?



> If the dictator of Baku compares Iran's military strength with Baku's under normal conditions and before excessive consumption of alcoholic beverages, he will quickly realize that his army is not even capable of standing for a few hours against the flood of Iranian armed forces. Tehran does not even need to spend a hundred thousand dollars to topple Alif, and a number of drones, along with the anger of the oppressed and oppressed people of Azerbaijan, is enough to send him to the dustbin of history. Alif, whose opposition to the family of innocence and purity and Shiite beliefs is well-known to the people of Azerbaijan and who has a close competition with bin Salman in torturing and killing his political opponents with the most heinous methods, is not even ready to maintain the morale of the military forces from the soldiers injured in the war. Two years ago, Karabakh and the families of those killed in the war should be given material and spiritual support. This issue has caused more than 60 injured soldiers to commit suicide and many of them have low morale


Lol the violence of the writer


----------



## tsunset

I mean, Iran can just launch some cruise missiles on official infrastructure of Baku to send a message, what will happen? Turkey would declare war lmao? As far as i know Turkey is just a NATO puppet following the western agenda, so they would not touch Iran beside barking with words


----------



## Stryker1982

tsunset said:


> I mean, Iran can just launch some cruise missiles on official infrastructure of Baku to send a message, what will happen? Turkey would declare war lmao? As far as i know Turkey is just a NATO puppet following the western agenda, so they would not touch Iran beside barking with words


Iran literally keeps trying to solve any issues diplomatically, always offering incentives in trade and exports, joint projects etc... and they always back off, and levy threats. I sense that he is under the influence of other entities, and attempts at provocation is something planned by others, the similar people who brought Ukraine to ruin for their own benefit. 

As long as Iran protects itself from problems and its red lines, any words from there is just words and attempted distraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Wrong,



In fact that would make my point even more valid and further cement my point, since I was responding to the claim that Iran lost a million during the Sacred Defence. The figure I gave was therefore much closer to official data (more than ten times closer).



Hack-Hook said:


> its right that the numbers changed in the course of time , but the official number have always been something between 185000 - 220000



Wrong. The margin has been from 188000 to 213000.

https://www.isna.ir/news/99122116190/



Hack-Hook said:


> that 280,000 is probably all the martyrs the ones before revolution and the ones after it included the police Force martyrs , the Defender of the Shrines , the ones who martyred due to terrorists acts and ......



In other terms, the user I was responding to was mistaken in their assumption that Saddam killed as many as a million Iranians. That's all I intended to prove, thanks for confirming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

SalarHaqq said:


> Actually that makes me even more right and further cements my point, since I was debunking the claim that Iran lost a million during the Sacred Defence. The figure I gave was therefore much, much closer to official data.
> 
> It's quite interesting (not to say telling) how you'd ignore the grossly erroneous statement by user shadihassan28, but will rush to correct mine which was so much closer to the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The actual margin has been from 188000 to 213000.
> 
> https://www.isna.ir/news/99122116190/
> 
> 
> 
> In other terms, the user I was responding to was mistaken in their much exaggerated assumption that Saddam killed "a million" Iranians. That's all I intended to prove and you merely confirmed it.


Sorry my information was from a an article that said total of death ranged from 500000 to a million between iran and Iraq,I haven’t read about the Iran Iraq war in a long time I got information wrong I admit it,, I don’t think @Hack-Hook was disagreeing with you he said I was wrong and I admit to that part, he said wrong to my post and was basically saying your numbers are correct.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

shadihassan28 said:


> happy that saddam was taken out of power and hung by their Shia brethren in Iraq



Since you mentioned the execution of Saddam, I should add the following, since said execution onto itself was pretty illustrative of the circumstances: the kangaroo court set up by USA occupation forces never mentioned, let alone accused Saddam of launching military aggression against Iran in 1980, nor did it hold him accountable for any of the war crimes committed against Iran including the large-scale use of chemical weapons - those same chemical weapons Iraq dismantled during the 1990's, and which Washington then lied about in order to justify its invasion of Iraq in 2003. Saddam was condemned for his 1990 invasion of Kuwait but not for his aggression against Iran.

Equally interesting is the fact that the chemical weapons attack on the northern Iraqi, Kurdish village of Halabja was greatly publicized by western regimes and the streamlined mainstream media - but not so much in 1988, when it took place. Rather, in late 1990 and early 1991 when Saddam had fallen out with the west after occupying Kuwait, as part of the narrative to prepare for the so-called operation Desert Storm. Again, those same regimes and media remained silent for the most part on Saddam's recurrent WMD strikes against both Iranian troops and civilians during the 1980-1988 Imposed War, which martyred many more than the Halabja massacre. And of course, hardly anyone in the west thought it appropriate to remember the IRGC personnel who were present at Halabja to support the Kurds and were martyred too.

These facts reveal the lengths to which Washington was willing to go to make sure its illegal invasion of Iraq and the subsequent removal of Saddam wouldn't benefit Iran nor offer Iran any compensation for the damage suffered at the hands of the then US-backed regime of Saddam.

But it doesn't stop there. Saddam's execution was also symbolic of how NATO occupiers were working against Iran's interests by promoting instability and social, political and religious strife on Iran's borders. Indeed, they chose to hang Saddam on the day of Eid, which was perceived as an insult by many Moslems worldwide, whether they felt any sympathy for Saddam or not. The not so innocent timing was also designed to fuel sectarian tensions between Sunni and Shia Moslems, since certain quarters were quick to designate "the Shia" as co-responsible for this affront, and to construe them as "collaborators" of western aggression, a fallacious theme which survived to this day, as can be witnessed on this very forum.

Fallacious theme that took shape not least because of how the masked hangmen at Saddam's execution were shouting "Muqtada! Muqtada!", in what appeared to be theatrics staged by the occupying powers with the precise goal of igniting sectarian resentment amongst Sunni Moslem communities. Muqtada Sadr, if anything, was known for his uncompromising stance vis à vis occupation forces, thus his men were unlikely to have offered their services to the Americans.

So, whilst many in Iran will have seen divine justice of sorts in the fact that Saddam ended up being liquidated by the same people who had supported him in his war of aggression against Iran, this didn't take away from the security threat posed by the neocon USA regime's invasion of two neighboring states and its rabid hostility towards Iran, conceived of as the next potential target on Washington's list - had it not been for the Resistance to USA occupation in Iraq, to which Iran contributed by supplying local Resistance groups. These two aspects aren't mutually exclusive.

It should also be reminded that Iran consistently opposed USA policy on Iraq. Be it in the 1980's, when Washington was propping up Saddam against Iran, in 2003 when they illegally invaded Iraq and throughout the 1990's when Iraq was subjected to an inhumane, devastating sanctions regime which caused the deaths of hundreds of thousands of ordinary Iraqis. Not only did Supreme Leader Khamenei vocally condemn those sanctions, but few countries apart from Iran actually tried to help Iraq circumvent them, as confirmed by the former director of Iraq's Central Bank, Assam Al-Mulla Huwaysh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

aryobarzan said:


> It is a good idea to increase the population..In Canada they pay $1500 for first baby and $3000 for second..


Jokes aside, my problem with such plans is if there is plan it should be for *everyone *and it *should be consistent* not just because my favorite guy runs this office or that office.


----------



## shadihassan28

SalarHaqq said:


> Since you mentioned the execution of Saddam, I should add the following, since said execution onto itself was pretty illustrative of the circumstances: the kangaroo court set up by USA occupation forces never mentioned, let alone accused Saddam of launching military aggression against Iran in 1980, nor did it hold him accountable for any of the war crimes committed against Iran including the large-scale use of chemical weapons - those same chemical weapons Iraq dismantled during the 1990's, and which Washington then lied about in order to justify its invasion of Iraq in 2003. Saddam was condemned for his 1990 invasion of Kuwait but not for his aggression against Iran.
> 
> Equally interesting is the fact that the chemical weapons attack on the northern Iraqi, Kurdish village of Halabja was greatly publicized by western regimes and the streamlined mainstream media - but not so much in 1988, when it took place. Rather, in late 1990 and early 1991 when Saddam had fallen out with the west after occupying Kuwait, as part of the narrative to prepare for the so-called operation Desert Storm. Again, those same regimes and media remained silent for the most part on Saddam's recurrent WMD strikes against both Iranian troops and civilians during the 1980-1988 Imposed War, which martyred many more than the Halabja massacre. And of course, hardly anyone in the west thought it appropriate to remember the IRGC personnel who were present at Halabja to support the Kurds and were martyred too.
> 
> These facts reveal the lengths to which Washington was willing to go to make sure its illegal invasion of Iraq and the subsequent removal of Saddam wouldn't benefit Iran nor offer Iran any compensation for the damage suffered at the hands of the then US-backed regime of Saddam.
> 
> But it doesn't stop there. Saddam's execution was also symbolic of how NATO occupiers were working against Iran's interests by promoting instability and social, political and religious strife on Iran's borders. Indeed, they chose to hang Saddam on the day of Eid, which was perceived as an insult by many Moslems worldwide, whether they felt any sympathy for Saddam or not. The not so innocent timing was also designed to fuel sectarian tensions between Sunni and Shia Moslems, since certain quarters were quick to designate "the Shia" as co-responsible for this affront, and to construe them as "collaborators" of western aggression, a fallacious theme which survived to this day, as can be witnessed on this very forum.
> 
> Fallacious theme that took shape not least because of how the masked hangmen at Saddam's execution were shouting "Muqtada! Muqtada!", in what appeared to be theatrics staged by the occupying powers with the precise goal of igniting sectarian resentment amongst Sunni Moslem communities. Muqtada Sadr, if anything, was known for his uncompromising stance vis à vis occupation forces, thus his men were unlikely to have offered their services to the Americans.
> 
> So, whilst many in Iran will have seen divine justice of sorts in the fact that Saddam ended up being liquidated by the same people who had supported him in his war of aggression against Iran, this didn't take away from the security threat posed by the neocon USA regime's invasion of two neighboring states and its rabid hostility towards Iran, conceived of as the next potential target on Washington's list - had it not been for the Resistance to USA occupation in Iraq, to which Iran contributed by supplying local Resistance groups. These two aspects aren't mutually exclusive.
> 
> It should also be reminded that Iran consistently opposed USA policy on Iraq. Be it in the 1980's, when Washington was propping up Saddam against Iran, in 2003 when they illegally invaded Iraq and throughout the 1990's when Iraq was subjected to an inhumane, devastating sanctions regime which caused the deaths of hundreds of thousands of ordinary Iraqis. Not only did Supreme Leader Khamenei vocally condemn those sanctions, but few countries apart from Iran actually tried to help Iraq circumvent the sanctions, as confirmed by the former director of Iraq's Central Bank, Assam Al-Mulla Huwaysh.


Ok again I have agreed America made past mistakes only thing I said was Shias today are better off. But if we really want to go there we can talk about Yemen how Saudi Arabia and Iran are using it as their own personal battlefield how Saudi and Iranian weapons are causing death and destruction how instead of solving issues politically both sides are letting Yemen just go to waste, yes I know you will come with some long long long why Iran is only just trying to help an oppressed people. My point from almost the age of time people will make excuses for war. Only thing I’m saying prior past issues Shias in Iraq are better off and sorry with the help and sometimes ill intervention off both sides.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

shadihassan28 said:


> Ok again I have agreed America made past mistakes- CLIP!



Very noble of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

I ge


jauk said:


> Very noble of you.


t the sarcasm, my point many countries are out for their own agendas I wish we did live in a noble world, I live in America but I avoid my neighbors like a heart attack, I grew up everyone knew one another trusted one another it’s not the same world it isn’t about east or west it’s just humanity as whole has fallen.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

shadihassan28 said:


> I ge
> 
> t the sarcasm, my point many countries are out for their own agendas I wish we did live in a noble world, I live in America but I avoid my neighbors like a heart attack, I grew up everyone knew one another trusted one another it’s not the same world it isn’t about east or west it’s just humanity as whole has fallen.



I used to wish for a Willie Wonka world too. I overcame that in my early teens when sugar and chocolate were no longer amongst my priorities. Unfortunately, has little to do with the world we live in. Plus you’re insinuating equivalence between us and the rest. There is no equivalence. We, the Iranian way, are in the right and they’re in the wrong. You wholeheartedly agree with that, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

The rebel province at night:









Satellite imagery shows Ukraine going dark


Nighttime satellite imagery captured the bright lights of Kyiv, Kharkiv, Rivne and other urban areas




www.cnn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

Sitrep and strategic analysis of the special operations:


----------



## tsunset

Which country are likely to be targeted by Iranian mass missiles in case of war?

-Israel
-UAE
-Wahhabi Kingdom
-Bahrein
-Egypt?
-Kuwait?
-Azerbaijan Republic?
-Qatar?
-Jordan?
-Albania?
-Romania?
-UK, USA, Canada, Australia if possible?

Would small and weak states like UAE/Bahrein be completely destroyed? They only rely on a single port and an airport for their whole economy


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591379333788073985


----------



## tsunset

Shawnee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591379333788073985


"Oleksiy Arstevich, adviser to the President of Ukraine, in an interview with Russian media activist Mark Figin: "Iran seems to have stopped delivering long-range missiles to Russia because it has received an offer that is hard to refuse!"" 

Is it right translation? If yes what does he refer to?


----------



## shadihassan28

jauk said:


> I used to wish for a Willie Wonka world too. I overcame that in my early teens when sugar and chocolate were no longer amongst my priorities. Unfortunately, has little to do with the world we live in. Plus you’re insinuating equivalence between us and the rest. There is no equivalence. We, the Iranian way, are in the right and they’re in the wrong. You wholeheartedly agree with that, right?


Sorry I don’t agree or disagree there’s to much problems in the world, west and east, we can white wash problems doesn’t change the fact there’s problems, protests/riots in iran shows that Irans way isn’t perfect, be it a minority or a large segment of the population the government has disenfranchised people. America racial and economic issues are a fault of leadership here as well. So sorry west isn’t a perfect society but neither is the east.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

shadihassan28 said:


> Sorry I don’t agree or disagree there’s to much problems in the world, west and east, we can white wash problems doesn’t change the fact there’s problems, protests/riots in iran shows that Irans way isn’t perfect, be it a minority or a large segment of the population the government has disenfranchised people. America racial and economic issues are a fault of leadership here as well. So sorry west isn’t a perfect society but neither is the east.


So you don’t believe in Iran? Ok. You do understand that your less than sharp focus and large ‘grey area’ perspective belies your yoot? Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

I believe societies in general need work, sorry I don’t live in a world of black and white, I don’t know what happens everywhere, I don’t know if Anguilla is a nice friendly and safe country to live in google says it but I’ve never been, but im sure Anguilla like America and Iran has issues.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

shadihassan28 said:


> Ok again I have agreed America made past mistakes only thing I said was Shias today are better off.



And I highlighted that if this were the case, it would stem merely from active efforts to neutralize Washington's agenda for Iraq.

Because the USA regime is directly and indirectly responsible for over 2 million Iraqi deaths from the 1990's when it spearheaded the imposition of the cruel UN sanctions on Iraq, to the illegal invasion of 2003 with its catastrophic consequences. Of those >2 million Iraqis killed off as a result of USA policy, most were Shia Moslems.

Which is far worse than whatever Saddam's regime, for all its brutality, managed to inflict upon Iraqis, Shia Moslems and others alike.

And those weren't mistakes by the USA regime, they were deliberate policies designed to wreck havoc on a nation.



shadihassan28 said:


> But if we really want to go there we can talk about Yemen how Saudi Arabia and Iran are using it as their own personal battlefield how Saudi and Iranian weapons are causing death and destruction how instead of solving issues politically both sides are letting Yemen just go to waste, yes I know you will come with some long long long why Iran is only just trying to help an oppressed people.



So defending oneself against unprovoked military aggression / occupation makes the defending party and its backers responsible for the ensuing conflict?

This brief response is largely enough. 



shadihassan28 said:


> My point from almost the age of time people will make excuses for war.



Aggressors will search for pretexts, yes. Like the USA regime when it illegally assaulted Iraq in 2003. Like the Saudis when they started to bomb Yemen.

Those exercising their right to legitimate defence against foreign military aggression, have no need for such rhetoric stratagems.



shadihassan28 said:


> Only thing I’m saying prior past issues Shias in Iraq are better off and sorry with the help and sometimes ill intervention off both sides.



The only thing Shia Iraqis got from USA intervention in their country's affairs is destruction, mayhem and social disruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

USA is the most racist country on earth along with India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

shadihassan28 said:


> I believe societies in general need work, sorry I don’t live in a world of black and white, I don’t know what happens everywhere, I don’t know if Anguilla is a nice friendly and safe country to live in google says it but I’ve never been, but im sure Anguilla like America and Iran has issues.



The Islands certainly have issues. 😏.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

shadihassan28 said:


> I believe societies in general need work, sorry I don’t live in a world of black and white, I don’t know what happens everywhere, I don’t know if Anguilla is a nice friendly and safe country to live in google says it but I’ve never been, but im sure Anguilla like America and Iran has issues.



Ahhhh, yoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

jauk said:


> Ahhhh, yoot.


Honestly tapping out not going to have anyone meet in the middle going out of town to honestly to thee most horrible overly expensive place on earth Disney World pray for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

tsunset said:


> USA is the most racist country on earth along with India


That notion is beyond Iranian thinking and simply doesn’t map.


----------



## jauk

shadihassan28 said:


> Honestly tapping out not going to have anyone meet in the middle going out of town to honestly to thee most horrible overly expensive place on earth Disney World pray for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591527898405826560

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thesaint

IRGC Commander: Terrified Enemies Plead with Iran Not to Respond Militarily | Farsnews Agency

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## lydian fall

tsunset said:


> Which country are likely to be targeted by Iranian mass missiles in case of war?
> 
> -Israel
> -UAE
> -Wahhabi Kingdom
> -Bahrein
> -Egypt?
> -Kuwait?
> -Azerbaijan Republic?
> -Qatar?
> -Jordan?
> -Albania?
> -Romania?
> -UK, USA, Canada, Australia if possible?
> 
> Would small and weak states like UAE/Bahrein be completely destroyed? They only rely on a single port and an airport for their whole economy



Persian gulf countries and israel


----------



## lydian fall

Must Watch Videos..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591305951453204481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591455368072540161

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

Anyone have any update on this? This was going to happen though, only a matter of when.

But remember, those countries that couldnt attak Iran's "aged and old airforce" before these Su-35s arrived will be more willing and able to attack Iran after they are flying in Iran ok?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Must Watch:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

925boy said:


> View attachment 896214
> 
> 
> Anyone have any update on this? This was going to happen though, only a matter of when.
> 
> But remember, those countries that couldnt attak Iran's "aged and old airforce" before these Su-35s arrived will be more willing and able to attack Iran after they are flying in Iran ok?



Considering they would most likely be flown to Iran they would be picked up on open source flight trackers. 

Doubt this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## tsunset

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/...وغان-6-نفر-کشته-و-53-نفر-زخمی-شدند-فیلم-و-عکس 

Terror attack in Istanbul

Thank Saudi Arabia for spreading wahhabism everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flotilla

925boy said:


> Anyone have any update on this? This was going to happen though, only a matter of when.
> 
> But remember, those countries that couldnt attak Iran's "aged and old airforce" before these Su-35s arrived will be more willing and able to attack Iran after they are flying in Iran ok?



It has no sense. We have in Spain one of the best russian followers on RUAF (Charly 015) and you can be sure he has been talking about this issue from years, last month he was talking about a pending delivering of some 12 or 14 Su35... for Egypt, that could refuse them because of Amerikan sanctions. He quoted explicitly about changing final user to... IRIAF, but 60 it may be close the real operational Su35 avaiable even for the whole RuAF. So it has not sense.

http://charly015.blogspot.com/2022/02/su-35e-para-iran.html

Please translate it to english.


----------



## Shams313

My twitter acc gets suspended before i could deploy a new one.

twitter is nothing but western propaganda and suppression media. BS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lydian fall

Shams313 said:


> My twitter acc gets before i could deploy a new one.
> 
> twitter is nothing but western propaganda and suppression media. BS


got banned??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

https://www.irna.ir/news/84941129/%D8%AD%D8%B0%D9%81-%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%A7%DA%98-%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AD%D8%AA-%D9%88-%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%B4%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B7-%D8%B5%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%B1-%D9%BE%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%B5%D9%86%D9%81%DB%8C-%D9%85%D8%AA%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%B6%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%86



به گزارش ایرنا از وزارت امور اقتصادی و دارایی، درگاه ملی مجوزهای کشور طی اطلاعیه‌ای خطاب به کسبه و علاقه مندان به کسب وکارهای صنفی اعلام کرد: با تصویب شصت و هفتمین جلسه هیات مقررات‌زدایی، شروط متراژ، مساحت واحد صنفی و ابزار کار، از شروط صدور پروانه‌های صنفی حذف شده‌است و هیچ کس حق ندارد برای صدور پروانه کسب، چنین شروطی از متقاضی مطالبه کند.

two excuses removed from work permits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shams313

2 ac


Sardar330 said:


> got banned??


2 acc, for typing western extraterritorial western terrorist and another for sick homo people.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## GWXP

Here you can see what Iran's defense industry was in 2014 and what it has become in 2022

Iran's military industry 2014 (All in One)





and

Iran's defense industry 2022 (All in One)





now let's imagine what it will be in 2030 and beyond....

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Big fat L for crypto, Don't put your money in speculative assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592148401797632005

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592160630597103617

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592089006317178881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591949077025280000


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592035848648011776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592176566968414208


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592104688476106754


----------



## tsunset

USA is the biggest sponsor of terrorism followed by Saudi Wahhabi Yahoodi Arabia

The CIA is the biggest terrorist group on earth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592521258708647936
Looks like UAVs and (maybe) missiles aren't they only things Russia bought.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jauk

My best wishes to Team Melli. Long live the IRI and thanks for diversifying sports (volleyball, basketball, etc):






Iran announce final squad for 2022 FIFA World Cup – PersianFootball.com







www.persianfootball.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592580008505401344^ it's not actually clear yet whether it was a Russian missile, an Ukrainian SAM failure or something else.


----------



## Sineva

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592521258708647936
> Looks like UAVs and (maybe) missiles aren't they only things Russia bought.


Any chance someone could give us a translation of what this says

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Russian withdrawal from kherson region was something I mentioned as a distinct possibility and was attacked for on this very forum.

As I have said before, the Russian management of this war has been disastrous. I don’t care who is supporting Ukraine, the amount of damage taken by Russian military during this conflict and lack of coherent strategy is simply astounding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

TheImmortal said:


> Russian withdrawal from kherson region was something I mentioned as a distinct possibility and was attacked for on this very forum.
> 
> As I have said before, the Russian management of this war has been disastrous. I don’t care who is supporting Ukraine, the amount of damage taken by Russian military during this conflict and lack of coherent strategy is simply astounding.


i can accept your points as valid, they're reasonable, but i only have 1 question - do you really think Russia was going to fight NATO (Ukraine is the proxy of choice this time) without taking some serious losses? or you just think if Russia was more "competent" it would have just done better overall by this time?

Wars are hard and unpredictable, even US has been VEry surprised by how its recent wars turned out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sineva said:


> Any chance someone could give us a translation of what this says


on right side
1- this panel alone can't provide enough protection and needs to be used alongside Bullet-proof waist of Class 3a
2- this side of panel must be toward body
3- this panel is made of ceramic and must be transported with care and not to be thrown on the ground

on left side

this panel must be used with bulletproof waist that conform with NIJ.0101.03 standards (Class IIIa)
this panel can protect against below threats and weaker

Type of bullet -------------------------------------mass-------------------------------------speed
7.62mm x51mm AP------------------------------9.37gr----------------------------------- 820+-10m/s
7.62mm x39 AP AK47----------------------------7.68gr------------------------------------725m/s
7.62 NATO ball-------------------------------------9.75gr----------------------------------- 810m/s
5.56 F.M.J-------------------------------------------3.5gr----------------------------------- -961m/s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sineva

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592521258708647936
> Looks like UAVs and (maybe) missiles aren't they only things Russia bought.


I was actually surprised to find that these claims of iranian body armor and helmet sales were initially made a few weeks back,tho at the time the western media seemed far more fixated on the claims of possible missile and arash drone sales.
The claimed numbers of sets of armor supposedly supplied seem very tiny tho`, [1500 sets of armor+plus helmets?]
Still,whoever would`ve thought waaay back in 2010,when the russians cancelled the delivery of the s300 sam system,that in a little over a decade later russia would be buying iranian drones,body armor+helmets,and possibly even precision guided quasi-ballistic missiles as well.Theres something deeply satisfying about that,but it also clearly shows just how radically the iran-russia relationship has changed in less than a year.
Reality really can be stranger than fiction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sineva said:


> I was actually surprised to find that these claims of iranian body armor and helmet sales were initially made a few weeks back,tho at the time the western media seemed far more fixated on the claims of possible missile and arash drone sales.
> The claimed numbers of sets of armor supposedly supplied seem very tiny tho`, [1500 sets of armor+plus helmets?]
> Still,whoever would`ve thought waaay back in 2010,when the russians cancelled the delivery of the s300 sam system,that in a little over a decade later russia would be buying iranian drones,body armor+helmets,and possibly even precision guided quasi-ballistic missiles as well.Theres something deeply satisfying about that,but it also clearly shows just how radically the iran-russia relationship has changed in less than a year.
> Reality really can be stranger than fiction.


the number is so small , wonder if its done by a private company or its governmental deal .it's not like you can't get them if you say you want to export them


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592750419864080386

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> Russian withdrawal from kherson region was something I mentioned as a distinct possibility and was attacked for on this very forum.
> 
> As I have said before, the Russian management of this war has been disastrous. I don’t care who is supporting Ukraine, the amount of damage taken by Russian military during this conflict and lack of coherent strategy is simply astounding.


I agree there has been mismanagement. I disagree w/your take on Kherson.


----------



## tsunset

Canada's Trudeau deletes tweet falsely claiming Iran has sentenced 15,000 protesters to death | CNN


Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau deleted a tweet containing false information on mass death sentences in Iran, after a viral campaign on social media circulated the fake news.




edition.cnn.com





what a clown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592780458273968129


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592691614488481792

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Shams313

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592691614488481792


what he was writing?


----------



## Flotilla

TheImmortal said:


> As I have said before, the Russian management of this war has been disastrous. I don’t care who is supporting Ukraine, the amount of damage taken by Russian military during this conflict and lack of coherent strategy is simply astounding.


I would like to know why China doesn´t help Russia agains NATO members. Obviously not with soldiers, but also munitions and equipment. NATO wanted from many years ago bypass Russia with adition of new NATO Members just in their frontier. Moreover ABM missiles bases in Romania and Poland were directly desployed for deceiving nuclear power of Russia. Nowadays you can see that USA, UK and Australia are doing the same in Taiwan, bypassing too China with naval bases in Japan, South Korea, and even Philippines (Duterte said "no" to US Navy base there). It is not a Treaty of military assistance between China and Russia, but at least some help to downgrade NATO (specially USA and UK) military readiness would help even China with Taiwan issue.


----------



## aryobarzan

Shams313 said:


> what he was writing?


He is a protester and he is writing a grafitti on the wall e "FOR--FREEDOM--" before he could finish the last of the words he gets a tap on shoulder by a policeman...so his last word he writes is "Jerusalem" ..FOR---FREEDOM--JERUSALEM..smart and quick thinker..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592521258708647936
> Looks like UAVs and (maybe) missiles aren't they only things Russia bought.


Some more data on these items

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

If anything it would happen after the Ukraine war is over and done with and Iran would only initially receive the 24 that were meant for Egypt.



925boy said:


> Anyone have any update on this? This was going to happen though, only a matter of when.
> 
> But remember, those countries that couldnt attak Iran's "aged and old airforce" before these Su-35s arrived will be more willing and able to attack Iran after they are flying in Iran ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

It didn't look good politically to abandon the western bank of the city but realistically from a military / logistics / strategic perspective, it was the right thing to do. I'm not sure if u know but Ukraine has already attempted amphibious landings with speedboats but they were again shut down. Russia's new base of operations is actually now effectively out of range of HIMARS. The Kherson region is basically now just a buffer for Crimea. 

The question is, what do u think will happen once an additional 250,000 Russian reservists arrive right in time for winter ? Honestly if the Russians blow the bridges across the Dnieper, it could quickly turn into a bloodbath for the Ukrainians, especially once all the extra drones/missiles from Iran arrive. Also allegedly Russia has purchased more than 1 million shells from North Korean stockpiles. 

Right now winter is setting in, the EU / UK are effectively in recession and are not looking good financially. The UK is likely to have power cuts this winter. The Europeans really just want this thing to go away and the American public is getting sick of sending tens of billions to Ukraine. Biden just asked Congress for an additional $37 billion for Ukraine. All together, that amounts to more than $100 billion for Ukraine this year. Also some of the money was allegedly siphoned back to the Democrats via the now defunk FTX crypto exchange.



TheImmortal said:


> Russian withdrawal from kherson region was something I mentioned as a distinct possibility and was attacked for on this very forum.
> 
> As I have said before, the Russian management of this war has been disastrous. I don’t care who is supporting Ukraine, the amount of damage taken by Russian military during this conflict and lack of coherent strategy is simply astounding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

I'm not sure if people are aware but Justin Trudeau was a high school drama teacher before becoming the prime minister of Canada. Xi worked his way up from the bottom for 30 years before becoming the leader of China.






This is very upsetting to watch. Realistically though a bunch of girls and teenagers are not going to enact a revolution. The Iranian opposition is too fragmented, there is no leadership figure. The only thing that might happen is if these protests just keep dragging on to the point where some elements of the military might decide to launch a coup. However that could and likely would easily lead to a civil war, which would be a disaster for Iran. 

I can't really blame young people for protesting, since the economic situation in Iran just keeps getting worst and worst over time. I also can't accept the excuses the current gov makes about foreign elements being behind everything. Then why can't foreign elements do the same to Russia or China ? 

Obviously alot of young people seem to have serious grievances with the current gov and instead of trying to reform or attempting some type of dialog, they just keep deflecting and making typical excuses. Honestly if the current leadership were making the most pragmatic and feasible decisions, then Iran should easily be prospering, but it's not and currently the majority of Iranian are impoverished according to the governments own figures.






China is really messed up right now. They're still sticking with their ZERO Covid policy while most of the world has moved on. They're extremely strict and after 3 of lockdowns does it even make sense at this point ? I mean logically speaking they're annihilating their own economy right now.











See when it comes to democracy/pluralism vs authoritarianism, sure people won't always choose the right candidate for the job, but at the very least in a genuine democracy there's transparency/accountability and people can always protest for early elections or at the very least in a few years elect a new government to change policies. 

In an authoritarian government it's just a matter of luck. If the leadership is pragmatic and highly intelligent then the country might outperform democracies where often times there's too much bickering / infighting and sometimes laws can't even get passed because of a deadlock with no clear party having a majority. 

However as the famous saying goes "power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely" See the issue in an authoritarian regime is that the leadership or dictator might be prudent / wise when it comes to some subjects or for a certain period of time, but then if he makes a decision and the country is on the wrong course, often times there's no changing course. 

See at the end of the day, people are just people everywhere. And for the most part people don't want to be told how to live their lives. Especially in society where the majority of people are literate and educated, a good government will impose the will of the people, not impose its will on the people' A good government should just do the basics, collect taxes, provide policing, security, military, build roads, bridges, infrastructure, healthcare, etc. 

That's just my opinion on the subject, but regardless of where you stand on the matter, it's very telling that people often leave dictatorships to go to democracies but you rarely if ever hear about people fleeing a free and democratic country to go to live under an authoritarian regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593158987800641536


----------



## WudangMaster

sha ah said:


> I'm not sure if people are aware but Justin Trudeau was a high school drama teacher before becoming the prime minister of Canada. Xi worked his way up from the bottom for 30 years before becoming the leader of China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very upsetting to watch. Realistically though a bunch of girls and teenagers are not going to enact a revolution. The Iranian opposition is too fragmented, there is no leadership figure. The only thing that might happen is if these protests just keep dragging on to the point where some elements of the military might decide to launch a coup. However that could and likely would easily lead to a civil war, which would be a disaster for Iran.
> 
> I can't really blame young people for protesting, since the economic situation in Iran just keeps getting worst and worst over time. I also can't accept the excuses the current gov makes about foreign elements being behind everything. Then why can't foreign elements do the same to Russia or China ?
> 
> Obviously alot of young people seem to have serious grievances with the current gov and instead of trying to reform or attempting some type of dialog, they just keep deflecting and making typical excuses. Honestly if the current leadership were making the most pragmatic and feasible decisions, then Iran should easily be prospering, but it's not and currently the majority of Iranian are impoverished according to the governments own figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is really messed up right now. They're still sticking with their ZERO Covid policy while most of the world has moved on. They're extremely strict and after 3 of lockdowns does it even make sense at this point ? I mean logically speaking they're annihilating their own economy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See when it comes to democracy/pluralism vs authoritarianism, sure people won't always choose the right candidate for the job, but at the very least in a genuine democracy there's transparency/accountability and people can always protest for early elections or at the very least in a few years elect a new government to change policies.
> 
> In an authoritarian government it's just a matter of luck. If the leadership is pragmatic and highly intelligent then the country might outperform democracies where often times there's too much bickering / infighting and sometimes laws can't even get passed because of a deadlock with no clear party having a majority.
> 
> However as the famous saying goes "power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely" See the issue in an authoritarian regime is that the leadership or dictator might be prudent / wise when it comes to some subjects or for a certain period of time, but then if he makes a decision and the country is on the wrong course, often times there's no changing course.
> 
> See at the end of the day, people are just people everywhere. And for the most part people don't want to be told how to live their lives. Especially in society where the majority of people are literate and educated, a good government will impose the will of the people, not impose its will on the people' A good government should just do the basics, collect taxes, provide policing, security, military, build roads, bridges, infrastructure, healthcare, etc.
> 
> That's just my opinion on the subject, but regardless of where you stand on the matter, it's very telling that people often leave dictatorships to go to democracies but you rarely if ever hear about people fleeing a free and democratic country to go to live under an authoritarian regime.


Both of these regimes are screwing themselves and their respective nations while there are extremely dangerous enemies at the gates; where things will go I don't know but the a recent Dana video talking about bazaar shutdowns paints a very grim picture. I can't follow it as much as I want due to a very exhausting job and busy schedule and whatever I see or hear is not good at all...


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592939923958792192


Shams313 said:


> what he was writing?


starts with #forfreedom and after cop comes completes it with #forfreedomofqhods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Hear hear:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592915435229704192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> If anything it would happen after the Ukraine war is over and done with and Iran would only initially receive the 24 that were meant for Egypt.


those go to rebuild Russia air-force


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> This is very upsetting to watch. Realistically though a bunch of girls and teenagers are not going to enact a revolution. The Iranian opposition is too fragmented, there is no leadership figure. The only thing that might happen is if these protests just keep dragging on to the point where some elements of the military might decide to launch a coup. However that could and likely would easily lead to a civil war, which would be a disaster for Iran.


Didn't in 1342 mr. Khomeini said my soldiers are today's toddlers ?
i very much advice not to underestimate the power of youths. another matter is that they rule their families , whatever they want their families also bend that side


----------



## aryobarzan

@Foinikas
just something light for our Greek friend ..by the way Greek oil Tankers were freed yesterday

*House of HERCULES in Iran:*
scholars believe that this cave was temporarily inhabited by the Seleucids (Alexander's successors) who moved to western Iran after the Parthian king Mehrdad II conquered the area. For this reason, many believe that this cave was the home, sanctuary or temple of Hercules.





















House of Hercules! Karaftoo cave on World Heritage Tentative List


TEHRAN –Kordestan province’s tourism chief on Tuesday said he was delighted that the natural-historical complex of Karaftoo cave had been shortlisted by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization.




www.tehrantimes.com




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> I'm not sure if people are aware but Justin Trudeau was a high school drama teacher before becoming the prime minister of Canada. Xi worked his way up from the bottom for 30 years before becoming the leader of China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very upsetting to watch. Realistically though a bunch of girls and teenagers are not going to enact a revolution. The Iranian opposition is too fragmented, there is no leadership figure. The only thing that might happen is if these protests just keep dragging on to the point where some elements of the military might decide to launch a coup. However that could and likely would easily lead to a civil war, which would be a disaster for Iran.
> 
> I can't really blame young people for protesting, since the economic situation in Iran just keeps getting worst and worst over time. I also can't accept the excuses the current gov makes about foreign elements being behind everything. Then why can't foreign elements do the same to Russia or China ?
> 
> Obviously alot of young people seem to have serious grievances with the current gov and instead of trying to reform or attempting some type of dialog, they just keep deflecting and making typical excuses. Honestly if the current leadership were making the most pragmatic and feasible decisions, then Iran should easily be prospering, but it's not and currently the majority of Iranian are impoverished according to the governments own figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is really messed up right now. They're still sticking with their ZERO Covid policy while most of the world has moved on. They're extremely strict and after 3 of lockdowns does it even make sense at this point ? I mean logically speaking they're annihilating their own economy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See when it comes to democracy/pluralism vs authoritarianism, sure people won't always choose the right candidate for the job, but at the very least in a genuine democracy there's transparency/accountability and people can always protest for early elections or at the very least in a few years elect a new government to change policies.
> 
> In an authoritarian government it's just a matter of luck. If the leadership is pragmatic and highly intelligent then the country might outperform democracies where often times there's too much bickering / infighting and sometimes laws can't even get passed because of a deadlock with no clear party having a majority.
> 
> However as the famous saying goes "power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely" See the issue in an authoritarian regime is that the leadership or dictator might be prudent / wise when it comes to some subjects or for a certain period of time, but then if he makes a decision and the country is on the wrong course, often times there's no changing course.
> 
> See at the end of the day, people are just people everywhere. And for the most part people don't want to be told how to live their lives. Especially in society where the majority of people are literate and educated, a good government will impose the will of the people, not impose its will on the people' A good government should just do the basics, collect taxes, provide policing, security, military, build roads, bridges, infrastructure, healthcare, etc.
> 
> That's just my opinion on the subject, but regardless of where you stand on the matter, it's very telling that people often leave dictatorships to go to democracies but you rarely if ever hear about people fleeing a free and democratic country to go to live under an authoritarian regime.


Your points and conclusions are not only shallow but fundamentally incorrect. Please refer to basic history books and try not only parrot but absorb them and come to rational conclusions. Your sources will be telling. Once you exhibit rational and independent thought THEN you can elevate yourself to agree or disagree AND propose solutions. As of now, the value of your comments is less then the whiff of dried baloney.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> This is very upsetting to watch.



Hope you realize those are rubber bullets - if at all, as I cannot seem to discern any projectiles. Looks more like a stampede of sorts. Every single one of those who fell, stood up right afterwards and walked or ran away. Unlike what fallacious headlines in mainstream media might attempt to suggest, they were definitely and quite obviously not "fired upon".



sha ah said:


> Then why can't foreign elements do the same to Russia or China ?



A simple answer would comprise the following points:

1) NATO, the zionists and their minions have been bombarding Iranians with anywhere between ten to a hundred times the amount of propaganda, psy-ops and social engineering they've been subjecting the Russian and Chinese people to overall. Couple of years ago, someone made a brief comparison between the respective output of the Persian, Chinese and Russian language services of the BBC on the largest "social media" websites. Result: the Persian-language accounts were churning out something like eight times the volume of posts, compared to the second ranking service.

2) Neither Russia nor China are surrounded by military bases and intelligence outposts of the enemy on practically every single border of theirs.

3) They have greater material and financial resources. In soft war, volume and superficial technical aspects are as important (and actually more decisive) than content per se.

4) Recent riots in Hong Kong and timid protests in Russia were only a foretaste of what the enemy will be attempting to stage in these countries on a much larger scale over the coming years and decades.



sha ah said:


> Honestly if the current leadership were making the most pragmatic and feasible decisions, then Iran should easily be prospering,



Iran is developing at a sustained pace. There are multiple threads documenting this, perhaps you would want to allocate some time to studying those.



sha ah said:


> but it's not and currently the majority of Iranian are impoverished according to the governments own figures.



The poverty rate as per governmental data currently stands at around 18%, absolute poverty being significantly lower.



sha ah said:


> See when it comes to democracy/pluralism vs authoritarianism, sure people won't always choose the right candidate for the job, but at the very least in a genuine democracy there's transparency/accountability and people can always protest for early elections or at the very least in a few years elect a new government to change policies.
> 
> In an authoritarian government it's just a matter of luck. If the leadership is pragmatic and highly intelligent then the country might outperform democracies where often times there's too much bickering / infighting and sometimes laws can't even get passed because of a deadlock with no clear party having a majority.





sha ah said:


> However as the famous saying goes "power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely" See the issue in an authoritarian regime is that the leadership or dictator might be prudent / wise when it comes to some subjects or for a certain period of time, but then if he makes a decision and the country is on the wrong course, often times there's no changing course.



Additional examination will show that the "dictatorship versus democracy" dichotomy is sketchy and increasingly outdated. It's more of a weaponized propaganda narrative in the service of the imperialist powers to be, than a functional concept.

Liberal and secular so-called "democracies" are really non-coercive totalitarian systems, where deep state structures as well as private interests dominate every aspect of policy making. The "choice" supposedly offered to citizens through the electoral process is a complete illusion, so are the avenues civil society is claimed to have access to, the media - concentrated in the hands of private corporations close to the regimes in power, are entirely streamlined (according to an illustrative adage, a journalist in the west nowadays can only be one of two things; jobless or a presstitute).

Not only are fundamental policy guidelines defined within closed oligarchic circles and networks, way beyond the pseudo-democratic spectacle, but said guidelines will not be affected by the change-over of mandates between the two ruling parties, which essentially implement the same broad policies (financial policy - controlled by central banks and treasuries under the thumb of oligarchs and banksters; foreign policy - determined by the security establishment and deep states, social and cultural policy - decided in masonic lodges and other such bodies; and so on).

By contrast, Iran's political system is characterized by far superior degree of authentic plurality. Since one of the two main political currents voters can cast their ballot for, is actively and relentlessly aiming for so-called "regime change" from within à la Gorbachev, and does not believe in the core values underlying the Constitution and the Revolution. It is in fact a political proxy of the country's geopolitical adversaries. Imagine one of the two main parties in the USA or Canada working around the clock to advance Iran's interests, and you'll get an idea of how democratic Iran is, as opposed to western totalitarianisms masquerading as "democracies".



sha ah said:


> See at the end of the day, people are just people everywhere. And for the most part people don't want to be told how to live their lives. Especially in society where the majority of people are literate and educated, a good government will impose the will of the people, not impose its will on the people' A good government should just do the basics, collect taxes, provide policing, security, military, build roads, bridges, infrastructure, healthcare, etc.



People in the west are mentally conditioned since birth and from ground up on how to conduct their lives. Hence why lifestyles are overwhelmingly monotonous over here.



sha ah said:


> That's just my opinion on the subject, but regardless of where you stand on the matter, it's very telling that people often leave dictatorships to go to democracies but you rarely if ever hear about people fleeing a free and democratic country to go to live under an authoritarian regime.



Western so-called "democracies" attract migrants for two reasons: one, their material wealth resulting from centuries of colonial exploitation and two, their oversized propaganda and cultural warfare apparatus (which includes the likes of Hollywood, contemporary "music", consumerist "brands") brainwashing, neuro-linguistically programming and shaping the perceptions of global audiences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tsunset

How should Iran respond to Saudi Arabia with Iran International non-stop inciting people to revolt and being responsible of deaths


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592950007417954304 They killed a children

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592970900558991360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592951698972372992
Reminder, they made multiple fakes such as Navid Afkari, the "wrestler" that stabbed to death a security guard, they made that to make people think he was at the olympics, while he was not at all and just wrestling as a hobby (i don't know if it justifies stabbing a security person)






They also made the recent fake news with the "15000" innocent protesters that are going to get executed and make a "genocide", and countless other fakes aimed at creating chaos inside Iran

What are your thoughts? Should Iran continue to stay diplomatic or respond using force?

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> those go to rebuild Russia air-force



None sense. Russian Air Force is massive. More than enough fighters to take on Ukraine.

The problem is they lack a steady supply for PGMs for those fighter jets. 

Look at nearly every bombing run video and you see them having to fly very low to drop dumb munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

باید سعودی و امارات رو نابود کرد


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> None sense. Russian Air Force is massive. More than enough fighters to take on Ukraine.
> 
> The problem is they lack a steady supply for PGMs for those fighter jets.
> 
> Look at nearly every bombing run video and you see them having to fly very low to drop dumb munitions.


how many they lost in Ukraine fight ?
1x mig-31
8x su-24
19x su-25
11x su-30
16x su-34
1x su-35

that is 56 fixed wing aircraft till today.
the result , russia need 56 fixed wing airplane to reach the capacity before war . now its up to them to replace the loss with su-35 or su-30 and mig-31


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> how many they lost in Ukraine fight ?
> 1x mig-31
> 8x su-24
> 19x su-25
> 11x su-30
> 16x su-34
> 1x su-35
> 
> that is 57 till today the result , russia need 57 fixed wing airplane to reach the capacity before war . now its up to them to replace the loss with su-35 or su-30 and mig-31



Ask yourself, How many fighter jets do they still have left that can drop dumb bombs?

Until they solve PGM problem they will continue to lose aircraft


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Ask yourself, How many fighter jets do they still have left that can drop dumb bombs?
> 
> Until they solve PGM problem they will continue to lose aircraft


the problem is that the discussion is not quality of their aircraft or their tactics or they for 50 year were sleep and didn't adapt for fighting a modern war .
the discussion is the rate they loosing aircraft and those aircraft must be replaced . now answer a simple question , is Russia capability to produce flankers is the same as their capability before the war ? it has increased or decreased ?


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> those aircraft must be replaced ?



Based on what? The Russian airforce has over 1,000 fighter jets! That is how many times bigger Than the ENTIRE Iranian Air Force? 5x?

They have no need to replace those 50 aircraft. They have plenty of fighter jets left to drop WW2 tech bombs.

Their philosophy is built with the expectations against NATO they would lose HUNDREDs of aircraft.

Solve the PGM problem and do better job at eliminating enemy air defenses. Those are real issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Is it just me or is SYrian theatre having more action recently? Just heard of missile attack against Al-Omar field today..smh.


----------



## Hormuz




----------



## tsunset

.
How can people believe this


----------



## BigMelatonin

tsunset said:


> How can people believe this


Most people in the US lack any sort of critical thinking skills. It is intentionally not taught during public schooling. People will believe anything they are told.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

https://en.irna.ir/news/84943714/Iran-unveils-new-gene-therapy-technology-to-treat-blood-cancer



An official from the Iranian Presidency’s Office for Science and Technology said on Tuesday that Iranian researchers had spent some seven years developing the new gene therapy method for treating blood cancer. 

Amir Ali Hamidieh said the success rate of the treatment stands at nearly 70 percent. 

An Iranian startup company has developed the treatment method which had remained in the monopoly of two multinational companies, said Hamidieh. 

He said the method has been tested for the first time on a blood cancer patient in Iran after it was approved by Tehran University of Medical Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Wow I never knew that Hercules also went to Iran. That guy must have had some adventures back then. Imagine Hercules in Iran eating kabab kubideh and debating with Iranians about masto-khear vs Tzaziki. He probably also went to zur khuneh and challenged everyone LOL

Iran could honestly be one of the worlds best tourist destinations but not under this gov anyways.




aryobarzan said:


> @Foinikas
> just something light for our Greek friend ..by the way Greek oil Tankers were freed yesterday
> 
> *House of HERCULES in Iran:*
> scholars believe that this cave was temporarily inhabited by the Seleucids (Alexander's successors) who moved to western Iran after the Parthian king Mehrdad II conquered the area. For this reason, many believe that this cave was the home, sanctuary or temple of Hercules.
> 
> 
> View attachment 897663
> View attachment 897664
> View attachment 897668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House of Hercules! Karaftoo cave on World Heritage Tentative List
> 
> 
> TEHRAN –Kordestan province’s tourism chief on Tuesday said he was delighted that the natural-historical complex of Karaftoo cave had been shortlisted by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This is not going away 





Syria is always an ongoing sh1tshow. Never ends until Assad grows enough balls to launch a hardcore insurgency vs Americans but he seems to be bidding his time and building up strength which just might also work out. You know the saying, "the best things come to those who wait"



925boy said:


> Is it just me or is SYrian theatre having more action recently? Just heard of missile attack against Al-Omar field today..smh.


----------



## sha ah

It's mainly because of Putin's naive, underlying belief in Ukrainians and Russians being one people that he didn't transition the Russian army into a proper war footing until after the first phase was already over. He thought that it would turn out like Crimea circa 2014 except just a bigger version.

Except it didn't go that way at all and Ukrainians in western Ukraine and Kiev are actually quite anti Russian in their views. They have this narrative about Russians / Stalin being domineering towards them and want closer relations with the west / EU.

Another reason is because Russian pilots never trained as extensively or as many hours as western equivalents. I also hear that Russian pilots are not given freedom of range, they're just given specific mission perameters and a specific route and that's it they must follow it to the letter.

So a few years ago apparently Chinese flanker pilots held a competition against Royal Thai pilots with Gripens. From what I hear the flankers annihilated the gripens in close combat but the 2nd day when it was BVR with no rules, the flanker pilots got thrashed. Some claim that it's due to the flanker pilots not knowing the terrain as well as the Thai's and the Chinese flanker pilots tended to act robotic, they would naively fall into simple traps. They basically hadn't been taught to really think outside the box and be creative.

People also tend to underestimate just how many mobile air defense systems the Ukrainians have in service. Remember Ukraine was the frontline of the USSR with NATO aside from the Warsaw PaCt. As a result, when the USSR imploded, the Ukrainians ended up keeping hundreds of mobile platforms. They got 250 S-300 batteries, Kubs, Osa, etc way too many to name + look at how much money the US/NATO have thrown at them. The US has given Ukraine more money than Russia's total military budget. No matter how you want to look at that, it's no joke.

Anyways for myself, the F-5, even during the Iran-Iraq war, it was a secondary aircraft with a support role, so to claim that an upgraded F-5 is superior to a SU-35 with thrust vectoring, uhhh... no...sorry I'm not buying it. Honestly if Iran were to exchange some drones and missiles + some cash for a few dozen flankers, especially SU-35s, I think it would be a great deal at a great value.



TheImmortal said:


> Ask yourself, How many fighter jets do they still have left that can drop dumb bombs?
> 
> Until they solve PGM problem they will continue to lose aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

This is what happens when ignorant mullahs don't allow little teenage girls to have ticktock or instagram, they will inevitably rebel and coerce males into leading a femininist, social revolution. LOL

Hey guys this just in, the teenage girls have just taken over the country and Iran has just officially adopted a new flag.








tsunset said:


> .
> How can people believe this


----------



## Shams313

tsunset said:


> View attachment 897871
> View attachment 897872
> View attachment 897873
> View attachment 897874
> .
> How can people believe this


If u find people who believe in flat earth in this century, then this one is just nothing.. 

Crack heads are everywhere, but the dangerous fact is that, they are coming into powers


----------



## Muhammed45




----------



## OldTwilight

Well , I was telling something like this would happen for year , in fact all sane people could predict this , but ignorant arrogant ISI agents didn't want to hear .... 

No sane country is labeling everything as FORBIDEN for its people and try to micro-mange everything ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

هیچ جای دنیا ( البته به جزئ رژیم های دیکتاتوری و توتالیتر )) از لباس شخصی و اجیر کردن ارازل و اوباش برای حمله به مردم معترض استفاده نمی شد .... 

همون اول قضیه می تونستند با برگزاری یک دادگاه عمومی و پائین آوردن فیتیله گشت ارشاد اوضاع رو جمع کنند ولی اینکه » مردم پر رو می شوند » کار دستشون داد

خب احمق ، عربستان که پلیس امر به معروف داشت، حداقل از لحاظ اقتصادی و تورم و بقیه ی چیزهاش درسته و اینهمه هم تحریم نیست ... هم اقتصاد فشل و تحریم و محیط زیست داغون ، حمل و نقل عمومی داغون تر و بازارهای انحصاری داره و هم می خواد کل مردم رو تا توی اتاق خوابشون کنترل کنه ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592966202955075586


----------



## sha ah




----------



## sha ah

If you look on twitter right now, it's really bad, it looks to be turning into a civil war with armed gunmen attacking police / basij and vice versa. We might even see a mutiny within army ranks soon if things escalate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593563083607244800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593565649414098947

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593270620393029636

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593297000455348225
Russians surrender one by one, the last one comes out and shoots, injures one Ukrainian. His friends responds by killing every Russian soldier who has already surrendered on the ground. Basically executes them in cold blood.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593542620340527104


----------



## zartosht

Its unbelievable how convinient for the us establishment those midterm “elections” were. 

Right before dementia joe gave an ominous speech about “accepting results” when the democrats were expected to get slaughtered 

Every single 50/50 race being won by the establishment candidate. While voting results are completely opposite of universally recognized public mood. 

If anyone is even remotely paying attention, they would see something reeeally fishy is going on here. 

It only takes a few thousand strategic votes to flip a couple of states and completely change election results in the us


----------



## sha ah

At this point some people are openly choosing to take up arms against the IR. This might be the point of no return. Looks to be turning into a civil war. I don't think the gov is capable of any reform or dialog at this point. Kind of reminds me of events which led to the constitutional revolution about 100 years ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593515830364368898


----------



## sha ah

Two opposing narratives:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593311579986137088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593498969396502649
Interesting


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593388717288194050

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593562673739857921


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593512237989335043

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593566066701381632
Iran voted against the resolution. China, Russia voted against. Most of the world abstained.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593157342539182080


----------



## sha ah

So weird. It's like a civil war almost. Ukrainians and Russians can understand each other yet so intolerant.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593485426890866690


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593380939933032449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593230448020557824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593263861595086851

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593239732649332744


----------



## sha ah




----------



## lydian fall

sha ah said:


> If you look on twitter right now, it's really bad, it looks to be turning into a civil war with armed gunmen attacking police / basij and vice versa. We might even see a mutiny within army ranks soon if things escalate.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593563083607244800
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593565649414098947
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593270620393029636
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593297000455348225
> Russians surrender one by one, the last one comes out and shoots, injures one Ukrainian. His friends responds by killing every Russian soldier who has already surrendered on the ground. Basically executes them in cold blood.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593542620340527104



Saddam used French chemical weapons against these Kurds while Iran is doing nothing


----------



## jauk

zartosht said:


> Its unbelievable how convinient for the us establishment those midterm “elections” were.
> 
> Right before dementia joe gave an ominous speech about “accepting results” when the democrats were expected to get slaughtered
> 
> Every single 50/50 race being won by the establishment candidate. While voting results are completely opposite of universally recognized public mood.
> 
> If anyone is even remotely paying attention, they would see something reeeally fishy is going on here.
> 
> It only takes a few thousand strategic votes to flip a couple of states and completely change election results in the us


You are basically right. BUT, the reason for the advent razor thin elections is automation in data gathering and message propagation. The best system wins and has little to do with the candidates themselves.

Note, this issue was less so before the internet and social media. People don't understand the power of these two vectors in effecting populations whether inside or outside. These are both now physical weapons governments use to attack other governments and their populations. BLM and Jan 6 were both vectors Russia, China, and Iran rode. And events in Russia and Iran and elsewhere similarly are being ridden by US and the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> Based on what? The Russian airforce has over 1,000 fighter jets! That is how many times bigger Than the ENTIRE Iranian Air Force? 5x?
> 
> They have no need to replace those 50 aircraft. They have plenty of fighter jets left to drop WW2 tech bombs.
> 
> Their philosophy is built with the expectations against NATO they would lose HUNDREDs of aircraft.
> 
> Solve the PGM problem and do better job at eliminating enemy air defenses. Those are real issues.


the question is do they dare use them in that role anymore


----------



## lydian fall

sha ah said:


> Two opposing narratives:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593311579986137088


Mashih Poolinejad dance at day of martyrdom of Prophet Muhammad and Imam Hussain

She is extremely favorited by European union Yankees and Jewish satan worshippers 







Pharaoh of Egypt thought he is too powerful too:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Anyways for myself, the F-5, even during the Iran-Iraq war, it was a secondary aircraft with a support role, so to claim that an upgraded F-5 is superior to a SU-35 with thrust vectoring, uhhh... no...sorry I'm not buying it. Honestly if Iran were to exchange some drones and missiles + some cash for a few dozen flankers, especially SU-35s, I think it would be a great deal at a great value.


kowsar is not F-5 and the claim was current generation of F-5 is more suitable for Iran than su-35 . your claim is just like telling us J-10c is nothing but Lavi


----------



## sha ah

It is essentially an F-5 analog with modern components and upgrades, no matter how u want to look at it. Call it whatever u want, Saegeh, Kowsar, wtv

How could it be better than SU-35 ? It doesn't even have thrust vectoring... gonna have to agree to disagree on this one.



Hack-Hook said:


> kowsar is not F-5 and the claim was current generation of F-5 is more suitable for Iran than su-35 . your claim is just like telling us J-10c is nothing but Lavi


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> It is essentially an F-5 analog with modern components and upgrades, no matter how u want to look at it. Call it whatever u want, Saegeh, Kowsar, wtv
> 
> How could it be better than SU-35 ? It doesn't even have thrust vectoring... gonna have to agree to disagree on this one.


the question is which is more important for the mission shape of aircraft or the electronics inside it


----------



## sha ah

That's why I posted two opposing narratives. It's surely more interesting seeing the contrast than just seeing one narrative isn't it ? Marandi, I don't know why, he puts alot of emphasis on security forces dying. Maybe he has family in security forces ? I don't know. He's not mentioning anything about the tragedy of all the young people dying in Iran or people in general dying in Iran. To me it feels like they both are promoting their own narratives.

Pharoah of Egypt was important when he was alive now he's long gone but people still remember him after how many thousands of years ? So he surely achieved something great atleast in his life. Just like Kurosh, he may be long gone and turned to dust but people still remember his achievements just like religious figures that people admire like Jesus Christ or Buddah. Us common people, we will probably never be remembered by anyone after 100 years if lucky.



Sardar330 said:


> Mashih Poolinejad dance at day of martyrdom of Prophet Muhammad and Imam Hussain
> 
> She is extremely favorited by European union Yankees and Jewish satan worshippers
> 
> View attachment 898101
> 
> 
> Pharaoh of Egypt thought he is too powerful too:
> 
> View attachment 898102

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Both. You can't have one without the other. Take the electronics from an F-22 and without the airframe what can u do ? On the other hand you can have the airframe and the electronics but without the software you can't really have proper stealth. Some Americans claim that only America has made real stealth aircraft. They claim that SU-57 and J-20 are not true stealth platforms.

I think that future warfare is going to be all about drones, secure communication and air defenses. I mean think about it if u can destroy any target with a $50,000-$100,000 drone, then why would you want to even risk a $50 million dollar jet or especially a $100 million dollar jet with a pilot that took years to train ?

I think one day in the future you won't even have people fighting, it will just be some people sitting at a secure site underground and waging war on screens without having to be in the actual platform. It's all going to be robotic armies and drones. Whoever has the most advanced technology mass produced will win. Then imagine if you could just teach the drones AI and you can just control mass swarms remotely and then there will be teams of cyber armies trying to hack each others armies so whoever has the most secure / encrypted communication and most potent air defenses could prevail.



Hack-Hook said:


> the question is which is more important for the mission shape of aircraft or the electronics inside it


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Both. You can't have one without the other. Take the electronics from an F-22 and without the airframe what can u do ?


let just say some electronic from F-35 turnedf13 block52+ into F16 block 72 .
you don't get 5th generation aircraft but you can turn an f-5 with 20km radar range into a new airplane with bvr capabilities and advanced E-Warfare and Datalink capabilities 
if your target is not stealth aircraft the F-5 airframe is actually quiet good and is the base for F-18


sha ah said:


> On the other hand you can have the airframe and the electronics but without the software you can't really have proper stealth.


and consider the fact that su-35 is not stealth


sha ah said:


> They claim that SU-57 and J-20 are not true stealth platforms.


about j-20 I don't knew as I don't have enough information for it but about su-57 they are to some extent correct , Russia implementation of thrust vectoring in su-57 somehow reduced its stealthiness from back 


sha ah said:


> I think that future warfare is going to be all about drones, secure communication and air defenses. I mean think about it if u can destroy any target with a $50,000-$100,000 drone, then why would you want to even risk a $50 million dollar jet or especially a $100 million dollar jet with a pilot that took years to train ?


the future of those drones is right now with 6th generation aircraft in which a manned aircraft control those drones .


----------



## lydian fall

sha ah said:


> That's why I posted two opposing narratives. It's surely more interesting seeing the contrast than just seeing one narrative isn't it ? Marandi, I don't know why, he puts alot of emphasis on security forces dying. Maybe he has family in security forces ? I don't know. He's not mentioning anything about the tragedy of all the young people dying in Iran or people in general dying in Iran. To me it feels like they both are promoting their own narratives.
> 
> Pharoah of Egypt was important when he was alive now he's long gone but people still remember him after how many thousands of years ? So he surely achieved something great atleast in his life. Just like Kurosh, he may be long gone and turned to dust but people still remember his achievements just like religious figures that people admire like Jesus Christ or Buddah. Us common people, we will probably never be remembered by anyone after 100 years if lucky.



I meant God has power over all taghuts (who think are better than other people) and all of them will fall eventually

The last time that taghuts fell was WW1 and WW2


----------



## tsunset

Is Wikipedia reliable for anything concerning Iran? I noticed on Iran related articles and military systems, all the sources are from western outlets and books, even Israeli books or Saudi/Israeli funded think tanks such as the Washington Institue denigrating everything saying everything Iran has are chinese and soviet copies

There is no Iranian source at all on Iran related things that's what made me smile too


----------



## sha ah

Wikipedia is not a definitive source, it's just fairly reliable, in general.. You can join the site and add info or pictures if you have a source btw.



tsunset said:


> Is Wikipedia reliable for anything concerning Iran? I noticed on Iran related articles and military systems, all the sources are from western outlets and books, even Israeli books or Saudi/Israeli funded think tanks such as the Washington Institue denigrating everything saying everything Iran has are chinese and soviet copies
> 
> There is no Iranian source at all on Iran related things that's what made me smile too


----------



## scimitar19

tsunset said:


> Is Wikipedia reliable for anything concerning Iran? I noticed on Iran related articles and military systems, all the sources are from western outlets and books, even Israeli books or Saudi/Israeli funded think tanks such as the Washington Institue denigrating everything saying everything Iran has are chinese and soviet copies
> 
> There is no Iranian source at all on Iran related things that's what made me smile


Does it have to be any source at all?!


----------



## sha ah

But would u be able to just take an electronic component from an F-35 and put it into an F-5 ? You might run into some serious compatibility issues with some parts that are made specifically for certain platforms.

SU-35 is not stealth, but it does have thrust vectoring, can carry a decent payload, it's fast, only Russia and China have it. It has a decent infrared search and track sensor so it should be able to pick up stealth jets and drones from a good distance as well.








Hack-Hook said:


> let just say some electronic from F-35 turnedf13 block52+ into F16 block 72 .
> you don't get 5th generation aircraft but you can turn an f-5 with 20km radar range into a new airplane with bvr capabilities and advanced E-Warfare and Datalink capabilities
> if your target is not stealth aircraft the F-5 airframe is actually quiet good and is the base for F-18
> 
> and consider the fact that su-35 is not stealth
> 
> about j-20 I don't knew as I don't have enough information for it but about su-57 they are to some extent correct , Russia implementation of thrust vectoring in su-57 somehow reduced its stealthiness from back
> 
> the future of those drones is right now with 6th generation aircraft in which a manned aircraft control those drones .


----------



## tsunset

sha ah said:


> Wikipedia is not a definitive source, it's just fairly reliable, in general.. You can join the site and add info or pictures if you have a source btw.


Well i tried that, i added an Iranian source on Mohajer, it got reverted immediately saying it is a "propaganda source" while the article is using sources from "The Washington Institue" and The National Interest, both neocons and pro-israel think tanks

On Shahed-136 article:


> Multiple critics including a senior researcher of the Center for Security Studies called the weapon tactically useless, and said that its role is as a weapon of terror against civilians.[58][59][60][61] Others said it can be used to carried out devastating strikes to Ukrainian forces but are unlikely to be a game-changer for the war.[62]


I mean wtf is that, CSS is funded by US defense department and US private companies

They delete any source that isn't western

I tried to edit Masih Alinejad, using a lot of sources FROM the west and a think tank (TheIntercept, Quincy institue) about her funding and job with the US regime, it got reverted saying my sources are "obscure and not neutral", while the whole article about her is making like she is a grassroot activist and that she is a victim of IRI on any critics to her

I think now that Wikipedia is good for learning the bases of a military system, but nearly all articles about Iran are 100% western sources/saudi/israeli funded think tanks denigrating the weapons saying it isn't reliable and that its crap etc, for example they claim 3rd Khordad is a BUK copy which as far as i know it isn't at all beside the look, they tell us without sources that Sejjil missile has been made with China assistance, same for Fateh missiles or worse, that Bavar-373 is a Patriot/S-300 copy and that Iran probably hacked US files to get the technology

Also an IP from UAE edited F-14 article with the Iranian kills claim by Tom Cooper, saying that "Tom Cooper was friend with the theocratic regime" and exaggerated the number of kills, while Israel Yom Kippur contains absurd claims such as 93 Syrian aircrafts shot down in dogfights, in a single battle, with a source that is a book made by an Israeli, same for when they claim they target successfully 5 or 10 Syrian SAMs at each sorties today and that they targeted Iranian SAMs Bavar-373 and 3rd Khordad in Syria (since when Iran sent Bavar in Syria? Like Iran doesn't even have for itself already), the source: Israeli outlets which aren't citing sources themselves, like the F-35 that stood 2 hours in Iran airspace and that was flying over Tehran freely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I think it depends on the topic and the seniority of the people countering you or if a large number of people oppose a statement you make they will remove it unless you have a decent source.



scimitar19 said:


> Does it have to be any source at all?!



Wikipedia is just good to learn some basics or for finding introductory sources. If you want to learn in depth about a specific topic you want vetted academic articles or well reviewed scholarly titles.



tsunset said:


> Well i tried that, i added an Iranian source on Mohajer, it got reverted immediately saying it is a "propaganda source" while the article is using sources from "The Washington Institue" and The National Interest, both neocons and pro-israel think tanks
> 
> On Shahed-136 article:
> 
> I mean wtf is that, CSS is funded by US defense department and US private companies
> 
> They delete any source that isn't western
> 
> I tried to edit Masih Alinejad, using a lot of sources FROM the west and a think tank (TheIntercept, Quincy institue) about her funding and job with the US regime, it got reverted saying my sources are "obscure and not neutral", while the whole article about her is making like she is a grassroot activist and that she is a victim of IRI on any critics to her
> 
> I think now that Wikipedia is good for learning the bases of a military system, but nearly all articles about Iran are 100% western sources/saudi/israeli funded think tanks denigrating the weapons saying it isn't reliable and that its crap etc, for example they claim 3rd Khordad is a BUK copy which as far as i know it isn't at all beside the look, they tell us without sources that Sejjil missile has been made with China assistance, same for Fateh missiles or worse, that Bavar-373 is a Patriot/S-300 copy and that Iran probably hacked US files to get the technology
> 
> Also an IP from UAE edited F-14 article with the Iranian kills claim by Tom Cooper, saying that "Tom Cooper was friend with the theocratic regime" and exaggerated the number of kills, while Israel Yom Kippur contains absurd claims such as 93 Syrian aircrafts shot down in dogfights, in a single battle, with a source that is a book made by an Israeli, same for when they claim they target successfully 5 or 10 Syrian SAMs at each sorties today and that they targeted Iranian SAMs Bavar-373 and 3rd Khordad in Syria (since when Iran sent Bavar in Syria? Like Iran doesn't even have for itself already)



don't take it too seriously just go to your local library it's better than Wikipedia and alot of libraries will give you access to academic / scholarly article databases for research without paying a penny.



tsunset said:


> Well i tried that, i added an Iranian source on Mohajer, it got reverted immediately saying it is a "propaganda source" while the article is using sources from "The Washington Institue" and The National Interest, both neocons and pro-israel think tanks
> 
> On Shahed-136 article:
> 
> I mean wtf is that, CSS is funded by US defense department and US private companies
> 
> They delete any source that isn't western
> 
> I tried to edit Masih Alinejad, using a lot of sources FROM the west and a think tank (TheIntercept, Quincy institue) about her funding and job with the US regime, it got reverted saying my sources are "obscure and not neutral", while the whole article about her is making like she is a grassroot activist and that she is a victim of IRI on any critics to her
> 
> I think now that Wikipedia is good for learning the bases of a military system, but nearly all articles about Iran are 100% western sources/saudi/israeli funded think tanks denigrating the weapons saying it isn't reliable and that its crap etc, for example they claim 3rd Khordad is a BUK copy which as far as i know it isn't at all beside the look, they tell us without sources that Sejjil missile has been made with China assistance, same for Fateh missiles or worse, that Bavar-373 is a Patriot/S-300 copy and that Iran probably hacked US files to get the technology
> 
> Also an IP from UAE edited F-14 article with the Iranian kills claim by Tom Cooper, saying that "Tom Cooper was friend with the theocratic regime" and exaggerated the number of kills, while Israel Yom Kippur contains absurd claims such as 93 Syrian aircrafts shot down in dogfights, in a single battle, with a source that is a book made by an Israeli, same for when they claim they target successfully 5 or 10 Syrian SAMs at each sorties today and that they targeted Iranian SAMs Bavar-373 and 3rd Khordad in Syria (since when Iran sent Bavar in Syria? Like Iran doesn't even have for itself already), the source: Israeli outlets which aren't citing sources themselves, like the F-35 that stood 2 hours in Iran airspace and that was flying over Tehran freely


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593185600232116224

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## 925boy

Looks like Iran will enter regional military action anytime from now. Too much going on- Iranian troops who enter Iraq this time might not leave for a while. Iraq has to be ready for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Thanks to the islamists' fetish now we have a civil war on our hand, so i hope they are happy now.


----------



## hussain0216

Cthulhu said:


> Thanks to the islamists' fetish now we have a civil war on our hand, so i hope they are happy now.



You want them to break down and bow to the Murtads and LGBT crowd?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

925boy said:


> Looks like Iran will enter regional military action anytime from now. Too much going on- Iranian troops who enter Iraq this time might not leave for a while. Iraq has to be ready for that.


Problem is iran would have to send let’s assume 1 to 3 hundred thousand soldiers, to deal with Kurdish separatists/terrorists which with all separate factions combined come out to 300000, you have to assume that some will join the fight and some won’t, does Iran want to be in a protracted fight when they have internal issues. I’m sure Iraq will make some kind of token gesture send a few thousand soldiers on the border, but I don’t think Iraq wants to get into a civil war for Iran

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

Iran can always use drones and missiles again but they are likely hiding and smuggling weapons. Regardless look how long Turkey has been fighting against the PKK. No end in sight.



shadihassan28 said:


> Problem is iran would have to send let’s assume 1 to 3 hundred thousand soldiers, to deal with Kurdish separatists/terrorists which with all separate factions combined come out to 300000, you have to assume that some will join the fight and some won’t, does Iran want to be in a protracted fight when they have internal issues. I’m sure Iraq will make some kind of token gesture send a few thousand soldiers on the border, but I don’t think Iraq wants to get into a civil war for Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

shadihassan28 said:


> Problem is iran would have to send let’s assume 1 to 3 hundred thousand soldiers, to deal with Kurdish separatists/terrorists which with all separate factions combined come out to 300000, you have to assume that some will join the fight and some won’t, does Iran want to be in a protracted fight when they have internal issues. I’m sure Iraq will make some kind of token gesture send a few thousand soldiers on the border, but I don’t think Iraq wants to get into a civil war for Iran


So your telling me you think Iran flooding 10s of thousands to 100s of thousands of their best troops to Iraq makes sense, Iran did the saber rattling with Afghanistan to get their point across and it did Taliban agreed to their terms. If you think I’m saying iran is afraid to fight that’s not the point I’m getting across, leaving iran wide open for an attack doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> SU-35 is not stealth, but it does have thrust vectoring,


again what is the use of thrust vectoring


sha ah said:


> can carry a decent payload


the limit is 10t , j10 and grippen are roughly the size of f-5 and with a single engine can carry up to 7t.


sha ah said:


> it's fast, only Russia and China have it.


for how long it can keep that speed ? and what advantage it give you , the platform is basically upgraded su-30 and su-27 all about its characteristic is known specially now that one shoot down in Ukraine and its remain shipped for further study


sha ah said:


> It has a decent infrared search and track sensor so it should be able to pick up stealth jets and drones from a good distance as well.


in fact the ols-35 is the most basic IRST available . its not an imaging sensor and only capable of tracking four target , the detection is 50km and engagement 20km for airborne target and 30km for ground target





now compare that with EuroFIRST Pirate IRST which is installed on Typhon that is an imaging IRST and can track up to 500 target and has a range of 90+km


----------



## shadihassan28

sha ah said:


> Iran can always use drones and missiles again but they are likely hiding and smuggling weapons. Regardless look how long Turkey has been fighting against the PKK. No end in sight.


I just saw this yeah my point exactly, why send 10s of thousands of soldiers when you can get target practice and not risk leaving iran wide open.


----------



## Hack-Hook

hussain0216 said:


> You want them to break down and bow to the Murtads and LGBT crowd?


since when don't belive in mandatory hijab , make you a Mortad and LGBQ 
by the way The T in LGBTQ is endorsed by Islamic Republic of Iran


----------



## lydian fall

من قبلا گفتم اینا با بیتکوین پول میگیرن!


----------



## shadihassan28

Hack-Hook said:


> since when don't belive in mandatory hijab , make you a Mortad and LGBQ
> by the way The T in LGBTQ is endorsed by Islamic Republic of Iran


Yeah honestly I live in south Florida so I’m used to homosexuality, it doesn’t effect my family either way so I honestly don’t care how others choose to live their lifestyle, but transsexuals creep me the f out to butcher your body is nasty sorry, I’m definitely on the liberal side I totally admit it but I never got that Iranian policy,doesn’t mean I don’t understand the reasoning but trannies for me are totall inexcusable.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593230448020557824



Kian Pirfalak was murdered by filthy western- and zionist-backed terrorists - who were arrested, by the way. 

State authorities in Iran have zero incentive nor reason to spray with bullets a random family in provincial town which didn't partake in any subversive activity, whilst hostile intelligence agencies and their local terrorist footmen do (in order to trivialize higher degrees of violence, to galvanize the "regime change" crowd after blaming the Islamic Republic, to trigger a cycle of escalation etc).



sha ah said:


> If you look on twitter right now, it's really bad, it looks to be turning into a civil war with armed gunmen attacking police / basij and vice versa.



If you look on "Twitter", which has never been an accurate reflection of reality. "Twitter" is there to make things look worse when it comes to Iran and rosier when it comes to the west. That's "Twitter"'s purpose, that's why "Twitter" exists in the first place.



sha ah said:


> We might even see a mutiny within army ranks soon if things escalate.



Based on what? We might also see the opposite.



sha ah said:


> At this point some people are openly choosing to take up arms against the IR. This might be the point of no return. Looks to be turning into a civil war.



Organized separatist grouplets in Kurdistan. Nothing new.



sha ah said:


> I don't think the gov is capable of any reform or dialog at this point. Kind of reminds me of events which led to the constitutional revolution about 100 years ago.



Surprising how it doesn't remind you of what happened in Syria about 11 years ago, much closer to the present day, when NATO and the zionists engineered an armed conflict through their terrorist proxies. Exact same tactics are at work here, but some would rather choose to remain oblivious to it.

However one way or another, they're doomed to failure in Iran.



sha ah said:


> That's why I posted two opposing narratives. It's surely more interesting seeing the contrast than just seeing one narrative isn't it ? Marandi, I don't know why, he puts alot of emphasis on security forces dying. Maybe he has family in security forces ? I don't know.



Or maybe, just maybe because there's a terrible imbalance and bias in mainstream media reporting about Iran? Where these savage attacks on law enforcement, which started right from the early days of unrest, are systematically being swept under the rug?

Maybe because audiences understand that when rioters and terrorists begin murdering security forces, the latter are bound to respond with force, no matter whether it happens Iran, in Canada or in Equatorial Guinea?

Maybe because it instantly debunks the narrative according to which "evil Islamic Republic is killing peaceful protesters", narrative peddled by Iran's existential enemies with the aim of inciting their audience to more violence and legitimizing the latter?

Maybe because hostile propaganda sources tried to pass off various deaths as killings by security forces, not least Mahsa Amini's demise itself, whilst every available fact points to the absence of lethal police violence?

Maybe because in many other cases, the enemy browsed through public death records to pick names of younger people deceased, and attribute their deaths to the government with not an inkling of evidence to back it up?

One doesn't need to have relatives in security forces to have a motivation for setting these facts straight. To care for the truth and for justice is amply enough.



sha ah said:


> This is what happens when ignorant mullahs don't allow little teenage girls to have ticktock or instagram, they will inevitably rebel and coerce males into leading a femininist, social revolution. LOL



You ought to visit Instagram or TikTok, then. Because every Iranian wishing to do so, is present on these websites.




> هیچ جای دنیا ( البته به جزئ رژیم های دیکتاتوری و توتالیتر )) از لباس شخصی و اجیر کردن ارازل و اوباش برای حمله به مردم معترض استفاده نمی شد



Literally every country in the world has plainclothes officers among its security and police forces. Comments like these tend to show a real disconnection from what the world looks like outside Iran. A consequence of taking for granted the baseless propaganda of _mo'aned_ anti-IR media, which falsely portray the rest of the world as a utopian paradise and Iran as hell on earth.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> by the way The T in LGBTQ is endorsed by Islamic Republic of Iran



No it's not. LGBT ideology has nothing in common with the reasoning underlying Iranian legislation on gender change.

LGBTism does not consider transsexual tendencies as the psychological pathology they are but as a trivial preference, the Islamic Republic of Iran holds the opposite view.

LGBTism calls for promotion of homosexuality and transexuality in society, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.

LGBTism calls for generalized dissociation of biological and subjective gender identity including in law, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.

LGNTism calls for allowing children to be raised by same sex parents, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.

LGBTism calls for allowing children to adopt names belonging to the opposite gender on a mere whim and simply based on them expressing the desire to do so, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.

And so on, and so forth.

These are two entirely different policies. Don't try to falsely assimilate them.


----------



## Hack-Hook

shadihassan28 said:


> Yeah honestly I live in south Florida so I’m used to homosexuality, it doesn’t effect my family either way so I honestly don’t care how others choose to live their lifestyle, but transsexuals creep me the f out to butcher your body is nasty sorry, I’m definitely on the liberal side I totally admit it but I never got that Iranian policy,doesn’t mean I don’t understand the reasoning but trannies for me are totall inexcusable.


iranian policy , is simple , you decide you are man or woman . if you decided you are man, you act like a man , if you decided you are woman you act like a woman



SalarHaqq said:


> No it's not. LGBT ideology has nothing in common with the reasoning underlying Iranian legislation on gender change.
> 
> LGBTism does not consider transsexual tendencies as the psychological pathology they are but as a trivial preference, the Islamic Republic of Iran holds the opposite view.
> 
> LGBTism calls for promotion of homosexuality and transexuality in society, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.
> 
> LGBTism calls for generalized dissociation of biological and subjective gender identity including in law, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.
> 
> LGNTism calls for allowing children to be raised by same sex parents, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.
> 
> LGBTism calls for allowing children to adopt names belonging to the opposite gender on a mere whim and simply based on them expressing the desire to do so, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.
> 
> And so on, and so forth.
> 
> These are two entirely different policies. Don't try to falsely assimilate them.


as i said you mistake what LGBQ is by What T is



SalarHaqq said:


> Literally every country in the world has plainclothes officers among its security and police forces. Comments like these tend to show a real disconnection from what the world looks like outside Iran. A consequence of taking for granted the baseless propaganda of _mo'aned_ anti-IR media, which falsely portray the rest of the world as a utopian paradise and Iran as hell on earth.


they tend to use those for gathering information and infiltrating the organizations , when they want to attack and made arrest they use clothed officer , in Iran the line between plainclotes forces and clothed force duty is a little blurry


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> as i said you mistake what LGBQ is by What T is



You stated "the T *in LGBTQ*". In other terms, you are referring to that ideology. So you are trying to push a false equivalence because it has nothing to do with Iran's legislation.



Hack-Hook said:


> they tend to use those for gathering information and infiltrating the organizations , when they want to attack and made arrest they use clothed officer , in Iran the line between plainclotes forces and clothed force duty is a little blurry



No, plainclothes officers conduct arrests outside Iran and in liberal pseudo-democracies as well.

It's an old and common practice in the USA for instance. Even unmarked vehicles are used.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> No, plainclothes officers conduct arrests as well.


they conduct beating and breaking into private property


SalarHaqq said:


> It's a common old practice in the USA for instance. Even unmarked vehicles are used.


for gathering information and if an operation is to happen those machines show signs that they are police . if they want to do arrest the first thing they do they show their identity card , Iran police won't do that while according to law they had to do that .
according to law they have to have permission from a juidiciary represantative to enter private property , in this unrests video get posted that they break into houses without getting that permission


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> they conduct beating and breaking into private property



Violent individuals risk getting beaten by law enforcement anywhere in the world. 

Entering private property in hot pursuit is perfectly legal.



Hack-Hook said:


> for gathering information and if an operation is to happen those machines show signs that they are police . if they want to do arrest the first thing they do they show their identity card , Iran police won't do that while according to law they had to do that .



Do I need to fill this thread with examples of irregularities by police forces outside Iran? 

Again your attempt to single out Iran falls flat.



Hack-Hook said:


> according to law they have to have permission from a juidiciary represantative to enter private property , in this unrests video get posted that they break into houses without getting that permission



Not in a situation of hot pursuit, then no such authorization is needed.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Entering private property in hot pursuit is perfectly legal.


sorry but its illegal according to Iran Law , maybe in Belgium that you live its legal.


SalarHaqq said:


> Not in a situation of hot pursuit, then no such authorization is needed.


there is no exemption


----------



## shadihassan28

SalarHaqq said:


> No it's not. LGBT ideology has nothing in common with the reasoning underlying Iranian legislation on gender change.
> 
> LGBTism does not consider transsexual tendencies as the psychological pathology they are but as a trivial preference, the Islamic Republic of Iran holds the opposite view.
> 
> LGBTism calls for promotion of homosexuality and transexuality in society, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.
> 
> LGBTism calls for generalized dissociation of biological and subjective gender identity including in law, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.
> 
> LGNTism calls for allowing children to be raised by same sex parents, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.
> 
> LGBTism calls for allowing children to adopt names belonging to the opposite gender on a mere whim and simply based on them expressing the desire to do so, the Islamic Republic of Iran does not.
> 
> And so on, and so forth.
> 
> These are two entirely different policies. Don't try to falsely assimilate them.


Sorry again I find transgenders to be creepy, sorry it’s just giving a pass to homosexuals, guy who takes his body parts and adds woman parts is still a man, I’m not saying it’s not forward thinking of Iran just saying you can change a guy’s outward appearance doesn’t change the fact he’s a guy, no matter all the fatwas in the world.


----------



## SalarHaqq

shadihassan28 said:


> Sorry again I find transgenders to be creepy, sorry it’s just giving a pass to homosexuals, guy who takes his body parts and adds woman parts is still a man, I’m not saying it’s not forward thinking of Iran just saying you can change a guy’s outward appearance doesn’t change the fact he’s a guy, no matter all the fatwas in the world.



One won't find many homosexuals willing to go as far as operating physical change of gender simply in order to indulge in their deviant habits.


----------



## Hack-Hook

shadihassan28 said:


> Sorry again I find transgenders to be creepy, sorry it’s just giving a pass to homosexuals, guy who takes his body parts and adds woman parts is still a man,


that guy happens to consider herself a woman since she knew the difference of man and woman and living in the body of a man and playing the role of a man in society was daily torture for her



SalarHaqq said:


> One won't find many homosexuals willing to go as far as operating physical change of gender simply in order to indulge in their deviant habits.


this is exactly what i say you don't understand the difference between homosexuality and trans-sexuality . 
a homosexual believe he is in the correct body and consider his gender correct h/she just like to have sex with the same gender .
a transsexual don't want to have sex with same gender , the person consider his gender opposite of what his/her phenotype shows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadihassan28

Hack-Hook said:


> that guy happens to consider herself a woman since she knew the difference of man and woman and living in the body of a man and playing the role of a man in society was daily torture for her


Like I said I know the reasoning behind it and not saying it not forward thinking, it’s just my personal view I can’t help that, but yeah enough people that they have or had government financing for those operations @SalarHaqq like I said I honestly don’t care one way or the other about homosexuality it’s a norm here, but it’s still self mutilation of one’s body.


----------



## lydian fall

Some good news,

Too many countries including Qatar, Kuwait, Oman, Jordan, Egypt, Morroco, Pakistan, India, Russia, China, African and Latin American countries voted in favor of IRAN

Saudi, Israel, USA, Canada and most of European countries (apartheid, monarchy and terrorist states) voted against IRAN


----------



## shadihassan28

Hack-Hook said:


> that guy happens to consider herself a woman since she knew the difference of man and woman and living in the body of a man and playing the role of a man in society was daily torture for her
> 
> 
> this is exactly what i say you don't understand the difference between homosexuality and trans-sexuality .
> a homosexual believe he is in the correct body and consider his gender correct h/she just like to have sex with the same gender .
> a transsexual don't want to have sex with same gender , the person consider his gender opposite of what his/her phenotype shows


I personally understand the concept, but I’m sorry you were born a guy, mentally they believe themselves a girl doesn’t mean I have to agree, like I said my personal view.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> sorry but its illegal according to Iran Law , maybe in Belgium that you live its legal.
> 
> there is no exemption



Practically every country in the world has legislation allowing police forces to enter private property under certain circumstances. It needn't be hot pursuit, it can also stem from a legal principle called _periculum in mora_, which describes a situation in which damage would occur or evidence would be lost if another authority or person did not act directly in place of the competent authority or person.

Other legal possibilities exist as well. One of which is certainly in force in Iran.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> this is exactly what i say you don't understand the difference between homosexuality and trans-sexuality .
> a homosexual believe he is in the correct body and consider his gender correct h/she just like to have sex with the same gender .
> a transsexual don't want to have sex with same gender , the person consider his gender opposite of what his/her phenotype shows



No, I am not confusing these terms.

You initially spoke of "LGBTQ". LGBTQ and transsexuality are not the same. The first is a social-political ideology with a specific agenda, the second a psychological pathology.

Therefore saying Iran accepts "the T in LGBT" is counter-factual. Because Iran does not accept anything about that ideology, including its take on transsexuality, which is very different from the principles underlying Iranian legislation in this regard.

And I listed some of these differences above. Such as the fact that from the LGBT perspective, transsexualism is not a pathology but a free, subjective, variable preference, same as one's preference for strawberry over chocolate ice-cream or vice versa. Or that the LGBT ideology advocates allowing children to act in ways associated with the opposite gender and to adopt names belonging to the opposite gender. Or that LGBT ideology calls for promoting transsexualism in society. Etc. All of which the Islamic Republic staunchly rejects.


----------



## shadihassan28

SalarHaqq said:


> No, I am not confusing these terms.
> 
> You initially spoke of "LGBTQ". LGBTQ and transsexuality are not the same. The first is a social-political ideology with a specific agenda, the second a psychological pathology.
> 
> Therefore saying Iran accepts "the T in LGBT" is counter-factual. Because Iran does not accept anything about that ideology, including its take on transsexuality, which is very different from the principles underlying Iranian legislation in this regard.
> 
> And I listed some of these differences above. Such as the fact that from the LGBT perspective, transsexualism is not a pathology but a free, subjective, variable preference, same as one's preference for strawberry over chocolate ice-cream or vice versa. Or that the LGBT ideology advocates allowing children to act in ways associated with the opposite gender and to adopt names belonging to the opposite gender. Or that LGBT ideology calls for promoting transsexualism in society. Etc. All of which the Islamic Republic staunchly rejects.


Dude gay is gay cover up with fancy words and for some reason choosing chocolate ice cream over strawberry ice cream, again it’s the same reason transgenders get surgeries here they feel they are of the other gender, socio that socio this it’s still legalizing the other gender to be with the same gender, like I said it’s forward thinking for Iran but doesn’t mean I don’t find it creepy or wrong, I honestly don’t know why a guy who is against homosexuality even trying to argue it you don’t have to agree with everything Iranian government dictates, ayatollah made it a fatwa doesn’t mean you have to agree with his edict, just say pass for once you don’t have to fight everything with long drawn out posts.


----------



## SalarHaqq

shadihassan28 said:


> Dude gay is gay cover up with fancy words and for some reason choosing chocolate ice cream over strawberry ice cream, again it’s the same reason transgenders get surgeries here they feel they are of the other gender, socio that socio this it’s still legalizing the other gender to be with the same gender, like I said it’s forward thinking for Iran but doesn’t mean I don’t find it creepy or wrong, I honestly don’t know why a guy who is against homosexuality even trying to argue it you don’t have to agree with everything Iranian government dictates, ayatollah made it a fatwa doesn’t mean you have to agree with his edict, just say pass for once you don’t have to fight everything with long drawn out posts.



I wasn't discussing homosexuality nor agreeing or disagreeing with anything, so first try to understand what I wrote.

I was addressing the fundamental difference between LGBT ideology's take on transsexualism, its perspective, premises and goals on the one hand, and Iranian legislation on the other hand.

Yes, there's a fundamental difference here irregardless of whether one agrees or not, therefore it's simply wrong to claim Iran "accepts the T in LGBT". If you cannot see it despite the explanations given, it's not my fault.


----------



## sha ah

What do you mean "what is the point of thrust vectoring?" It allows the jet to have
super maneuverability and SU-35 can fly at supersonic speeds without afterburners. It has 12 hard points, can travel long distances. Why would China purchase it if its not decent ? It's IRST has a range of 80 KM according to an article I read online and why do you need to track 500 targets at the same time ? When is that ever going to happen realistically ? Let's say you have 2x SU-35 on a mission, how many jets will they ever encounter in the field ? like 8 realistically ? Or do you think there will be 1000 jets ? Also Iran cannot get western hardware, so there's no point to even mention them, but realistically the price point of the SU-35 is half the price of a Gripen.



Hack-Hook said:


> again what is the use of thrust vectoring
> 
> the limit is 10t , j10 and grippen are roughly the size of f-5 and with a single engine can carry up to 7t.
> 
> for how long it can keep that speed ? and what advantage it give you , the platform is basically upgraded su-30 and su-27 all about its characteristic is known specially now that one shoot down in Ukraine and its remain shipped for further study
> 
> in fact the ols-35 is the most basic IRST available . its not an imaging sensor and only capable of tracking four target , the detection is 50km and engagement 20km for airborne target and 30km for ground target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now compare that with EuroFIRST Pirate IRST which is installed on Typhon that is an imaging IRST and can track up to 500 target and has a range of 90+km


----------



## shadihassan28

SalarHaqq said:


> I wasn't discussing homosexuality nor agreeing or disagreeing with anything, so first try to understand what it is you're reading and then talk.
> 
> I was addressing the fundamental difference between LGBT ideology's take on transsexualism, its perspective, premises and goals on the one hand, and Iranian legislation on the other hand.
> 
> Yes, there's a fundamental difference here irregardless of whether one agrees or not, therefore it's simply wrong to claim Iran "accepts the T in LGBT". And if you're incapable of grasping it despite the explanations given, that's not my fault and you should stop quoting me.


Okay dress it up anyway you want it a transgender is still a homosexual you can alter a person anyway you want to but they came out of the womb as a man or woman, change the outward appearance of a man he’s still a man who can give birth and woman who changes her outward appearance can’t help to make life, either way like I said I might be liberal but I’m over talking transgenders.


----------



## SalarHaqq

shadihassan28 said:


> Okay dress it up anyway you want it a transgender is still a homosexual



Didn't comment on this.



shadihassan28 said:


> you can alter a person anyway you want to but they came out of the womb as a man or woman, change the outward appearance of a man he’s still a man who can give birth and woman who changes her outward appearance can’t help to make life, either way like I said I might be liberal but I’m over talking transgenders.



And there's also a difference between the spirit of Iranian law (which, right or wrong, intends to address the issue of a tiny marginal fraction of people affected by a very rare mental disease), and the concept of transsexualism according to the LGBT ideology, which unlike Iranian law aims to advertise, promote and generalize gender relativization in society. These are simply not the same.


----------



## sha ah

Right now these protests have been going on longer than anyone thought they would. So realistically anything could happen. Last night they burned Khomeini's birth place, did you think that would happen when these protests started ? 

Of course western media are not going to talk about dead Iranian officers, they will promote their narratives,that's just obvious, that's why I post content from both sides. If you don't like something or it bothers you don't watch it.

Twitter is just a platform where people can communicate. Some hardcore pro IR elements are on there like Mohammad Marandi. Again if you can't handle discourse or just want to hear one side, then just ignore what you don't like. I want to see what both sides are saying, not just limit myself to one narrative.

Can Iran turn into the next Syria ? Libya ? Maybe but maybe not ? I don't think it will but even if it did I still wouldn't blame it 100% on young people protesting because at the end of the day it takes two to tango. Also I don't think that people should just stop pursuing their rights or what they perceive as right because something bad "might" happen.

As for who killed the officers or protestors ? I don't know I wasn't there but it's perfectly possible that some were killed for one reason and others were killed for other reasons. I'm guessing that there are some terrorist groups trying to instigate and sabotage but blaming everything going wrong on Zionists or US, I don't think there's just one narrative, but multiple conflicting narratives.



SalarHaqq said:


> Kian Pirfalak was murdered by filthy western- and zionist-backed terrorists - who were arrested, by the way.
> 
> State authorities in Iran have zero incentive nor reason to spray with bullets a random family in provincial town which didn't partake in any subversive activity, whilst hostile intelligence agencies and their local terrorist footmen do (in order to trivialize higher degrees of violence, to galvanize the "regime change" crowd after blaming the Islamic Republic, to trigger a cycle of escalation etc).
> 
> 
> 
> If you look on "Twitter", which has never been an accurate reflection of reality. "Twitter" is there to make things look worse when it comes to Iran and rosier when it comes to the west. That's "Twitter"'s purpose, that's why "Twitter" exists in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what? We might also see the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> Organized separatist grouplets in Kurdistan. Nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising how it doesn't remind you of what happened in Syria about 11 years ago, much closer to the present day, when NATO and the zionists engineered an armed conflict through their terrorist proxies. Exact same tactics are at work here, but some would rather choose to remain oblivious to it.
> 
> However one way or another, they're doomed to failure in Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe, just maybe because there's a terrible imbalance and bias in mainstream media reporting about Iran? Where these savage attacks on law enforcement, which started right from the early days of unrest, are systematically being swept under the rug?
> 
> Maybe because audiences understand that when rioters and terrorists begin murdering security forces, the latter are bound to respond with force, no matter whether it happens Iran, in Canada or in Equatorial Guinea?
> 
> Maybe because it instantly debunks the narrative according to which "evil Islamic Republic is killing peaceful protesters", narrative peddled by Iran's existential enemies with the aim of inciting their audience to more violence and legitimizing the latter?
> 
> Maybe because hostile propaganda sources tried to pass off various deaths as killings by security forces, not least Mahsa Amini's demise itself, whilst every available fact points to the absence of lethal police violence?
> 
> Maybe because in many other cases, the enemy browsed through public death records to pick names of younger people deceased, and attribute their deaths to the government with not an inkling of evidence to back it up?
> 
> One doesn't need to have relatives in security forces to have a motivation for setting these facts straight. To care for the truth and for justice is amply enough.
> 
> 
> 
> You ought to visit Instagram or TikTok, then. Because every Iranian wishing to do so, is present on these websites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally every country in the world has plainclothes officers among its security and police forces. Comments like these tend to show a real disconnection from what the world looks like outside Iran. A consequence of taking for granted the baseless propaganda of _mo'aned_ anti-IR media, which falsely portray the rest of the world as a utopian paradise and Iran as hell on earth.


----------



## sha ah

Yes there are scientific facts and then there are identity politics. But aren't some people born with a medical condition where they have multiple genitals ? In that case then it's complicated. Not everything in life comes in black in white.



shadihassan28 said:


> Okay dress it up anyway you want it a transgender is still a homosexual you can alter a person anyway you want to but they came out of the womb as a man or woman, change the outward appearance of a man he’s still a man who can give birth and woman who changes her outward appearance can’t help to make life, either way like I said I might be liberal but I’m over talking transgenders.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593786338742091779

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593623558940332033


----------



## shadihassan28

sha ah said:


> Yes there are scientific facts and then there are identity politics. But aren't some people born with a medical condition where they have multiple genitals ? In that case then it's complicated. Not everything in life comes in black in white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593786338742091779
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593623558940332033


Like I said only my personal opinion, how people go about their own lives I would never outwardly judge, I don’t treat people differently because I feel a bias towards something that I will never agree with.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> Right now these protests have been going on longer than anyone thought they would. So realistically anything could happen. Last night they burned Khomeini's birth place, did you think that would happen when these protests started ?



Criminal rioters and terrorists are capable of this and much worse too.



sha ah said:


> Of course western media are not going to talk about dead Iranian officers, they will promote their narratives,that's just obvious, that's why I post content from both sides. If you don't like something or it bothers you don't watch it.



1) Western media are publishing fake news and lies about Iran. With the purpose of instigating violent conflict. 

When some western regime stooge is accusing the Islamic Republic of shooting at a family for strictly no perceptible reason whatsoever, then such drivel ought not be promoted. I mean, "I"SIS and the MKO are also talking trash about Iran, does that mean we should post it here?

2) There's a huge disproportion when it comes to how accessible and widespread the information provided by each side is. Everyone is bombarded 24/7 with mountains of anti-Iran propaganda from mainstream sources, while hardly ever getting the chance to read information published by Iran. 

So, you won't be balancing it out by sharing one "Tweet" from each. 

3) You asked about Professor Marandi and why he isn't mentioning the deaths of other people - which he actually does, so the premise of the question wasn't entirely accurate. My post was in response to this.



sha ah said:


> Twitter is just a platform where people can communicate. Some hardcore pro IR elements are on there like Mohammad Marandi. Again if you can't handle discourse or just want to hear one side, then just ignore what you don't like. I want to see what both sides are saying, not just limit myself to one narrative.



"Twitter" and similar platforms make sure that the western propaganda they carry will remain dominant. The only reason why they allow those pro-Iran voices, is because they know that for every one of them, there are a hundred thousand anti-Iran ones. This is how they function, and this apparent plurality of views is merely an alibi.



sha ah said:


> Can Iran turn into the next Syria ? Libya ? Maybe but maybe not ? I don't think it will but even if it did I still wouldn't blame it 100% on young people protesting because at the end of the day it takes two to tango.



So the government in Damascus is also to blame for the terrorist aggression Syria fell victim to? Tripoli's co-responsible for the NATO bombing of Libya? No government's perfect, but when it comes to the destabilization of nation-states in West Asia, a certain party is primarily at fault, and its identity is well known to us.



sha ah said:


> Also I don't think that people should just stop pursuing their rights or what they perceive as right because something bad "might" happen.



Murdering or assaulting law enforcement personnel isn't a "right". 

Not minding to push one's country to the brink for a non-issue like the dress code, especially when conceivable alternatives to the ruling system are far worse, is irrational.



sha ah said:


> As for who killed the officers or protestors ? I don't know I wasn't there but it's perfectly possible that some were killed for one reason and others were killed for other reasons. I'm guessing that there are some terrorist groups trying to instigate and sabotage but blaming everything going wrong on Zionists or US, I don't think there's just one narrative, but multiple conflicting narratives.



NATO and the zionist regime have for the past four decades sought to overthrow the Islamic Republic, and today are seeking Iran's destruction. Thence, incidents ought to be examined through that prism. Namely, the question needs to be asked whose agenda they serve, who has an incentive to bring them about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shadihassan28

SalarHaqq said:


> Didn't comment on this.
> 
> Yeah just a saying, its simple you can tell me a million and one reasons why you believe transsexuals in iran choose to perform transgender surgery doesn’t change the fact they are homosexuals in my eyes, wasn’t replying so you can reply just felt it was rude that I didn’t let you know the meaning of it night.


----------



## Cthulhu

hussain0216 said:


> You want them to break down and bow to the Murtads and LGBT crowd?


Huh? For years after years ppl have been bending backwards to do perform the islamists' fetish for them, when there was no mention of "LGBT" to begin with, Now people are fed up with that and are in the "fvck that, we are not doing that anymore" mode.

So, You want people to break down and bow to the Islamists' fetish?


----------



## DoubleYouSee

US Army General Mark Milley: ''Ukraine should think about negotiating with the Russian Federation to resolve the situation since it will be extremely difficult for Kyiv to achieve a military victory. We are all well aware that the military task, which is to physically achieve the expulsion of Russians from Ukraine, is very difficult. And this will not happen any time soon unless there is a complete collapse of the Russian army, which is unlikely. Therefore, the likelihood of a military victory for Ukraine, defined as the expulsion of Russians from all of Ukraine, including Crimea, the likelihood of such a development of events in any near future is low. This problem can be solved politically. The Russians can leave the territory of Ukraine only following the political decision that we must achieve during future negotiations with the Russian Federation''
سلام بچه ها
این هم پشت پرده عقب نشینی روسیه در خرسون

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

> Yeah just a saying, its simple you can tell me a million and one reasons why you believe transsexuals in iran choose to perform transgender surgery



This once more isn't what I was commenting on. I was stressing, and correctly so, the key difference between "the T in LGBT" and Iranian legislation on the matter. Whether or not transsexualism and homosexuality are the same thing, is a different topic altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

خبرگزاری فارس - اولین فیلم از لحظه تیراندازی تروریست‌ها در ایذه


اولین فیلم از لحظه تیراندازی تروریست‌ها در ایذه



www.farsnews.ir













خبرگزاری فارس - پیدا و پنهان فوت «آیلار حقی» و کشته‌سازی جدید ضدانقلاب/ روایتی از شب 25 آبان برج شهران تبریز و اظهارات پدر آیلار + فیلم


شامگاه بیست و چهارم آبان جوانی به نام «آیلار حقی » بر اثر سقوط از ساختمان در تبریز جان باخت و این امر دستمایه‌ای برای ضدانقلاب برای کشته‌سازی جدید شد.



www.farsnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## tsunset

https://streamable.com/28ehmg Man shooting on something with a shotgun
https://streamable.com/9fgzmv Kid walking with a gun and being proud of it











This is going to turn into civil war. Both side are going to cry for years and be mutilated by whites while US and Europe whites will collect your gaz.

Very good Iranian, continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## lydian fall

Some good news


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Sardar330 said:


>


Two very informative videos..Thank you my friend Sardar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

aryobarzan said:


> Two very informative videos..Thank you my friend Sardar


You're welcome my friend 

I spend most of time for learning from media or books


----------



## Shawnee

ایل شریف کرد سنی منگور در حال ختم غایله مریوان برای بار صدم ه

درود بر مردم شریف منگور


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Practically every country in the world has legislation allowing police forces to enter private property under certain circumstances. It needn't be hot pursuit, it can also stem from a legal principle called _periculum in mora_, which describes a situation in which damage would occur or evidence would be lost if another authority or person did not act directly in place of the competent authority or person.
> 
> Other legal possibilities exist as well. One of which is certainly in force in Iran.


As a matter of fact i was conscripted in police force as an officer , I was a first Lieutenant there and instead of wasting our time on how walk we stayed morning to evening in classes and study the law and tactics concerning g the way police most act . and I knew far better than you on how police force most enter a home . and i assure you police without an order from Juidiciary reperasantative is not allowed to break closed door of a house even in pursuit and enter it without permission .


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> What do you mean "what is the point of thrust vectoring?" It allows the jet to have
> super maneuverability and SU-35 can fly at supersonic speeds without afterburners.


first su-35 have no super-cruise capability that I'm aware of .
and again what is the point of that super maneuverability in modern warfare ?


sha ah said:


> Why would China purchase it if its not decent ?


political reason as 24 is nothing compared to china thousand of indigenous more superior fighter


sha ah said:


> It's IRST has a range of 80 KM according to an article I read online and why do you need to track 500 targets at the same time ?


the irst have 80km only if the engine of that aircraft is toward you and it uses afterburner , in short if that aircraft detected you by other means and is escaping .the number i post was when the aircraft are moving toward each other
and the 500 is to show the capabilities of IRST , the modern IRST use Imaging sensor , the primitive one like the one on Su-35 don't use imaging sensors and only can show heat in the sky m they can't tell you its source , and you degfinitely need more than 4 so if there is several enemy you can detect all of them and you need imaging sensors so they can't fool you with other heat sources . another thing is that these range only detection range , other wise the rangefinder built into OLS-35 only can be used at 30km for ground target and 20km for air target for tracking


sha ah said:


> Let's say you have 2x SU-35 on a mission, how many jets will they ever encounter in the field ? like 8 realistically ? Or do you think there will be 1000 jets ? Also Iran cannot get western hardware, so there's no point to even mention them, but realistically the price point of the SU-35 is half the price of a Grippen


first who told you Su35 is half the price of grippen , grippen E/F is the same as su-35 and for c/D its actually less .


> In an online media briefing, Magnus Skogberg, Gripen Campaign Director for Finland revealed that the price offered for 64 Gripen E fighters is 6.5 Billion Euros, which includes the cost of a sustainment package for a decade as well as transfer of technology to Finland. The weapons package has been offered for an additional 1.5 Billion Euros.


about your scenario , sorry those two su-35 only detect 4 of the 8 airplane that came for the interception and 4 of them remain undetected wonder why you taught the number can be multiplied each of them only detect 4 , and that will be the 4 that are hotter , well sadly those 4 hotter one remain hotter for the other su-35 . that's why its important the IRST can differentiate more targets


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> As a matter of fact i was conscripted in police force as an officer , I was a first Lieutenant there and instead of wasting our time on how walk we stayed morning to evening in classes and study the law and tactics concerning g the way police most act . and I knew far better than you on how police force most enter a home . and i assure you police without an order from Juidiciary reperasantative is not allowed to break closed door of a house even in pursuit and enter it without permission .



It doesn't make you a jurist though and there may be aspects of the law that you weren't taught at that occasion. Law enforcement cannot enter private property without a judicial mandate but exceptions to this rule are pretty much a universal phenomenon, and I highly doubt Iran is any different. I will take the detailed statement of a fully qualified jurist, as it could well be that the study of complementary aspects of the law would be confined to certain units of the police force or that basic conscripts would be exempt of it.


----------



## jauk

shadihassan28 said:


> Problem is iran would have to send let’s assume 1 to 3 hundred thousand soldiers, to deal with Kurdish separatists/terrorists which with all separate factions combined come out to 300000, you have to assume that some will join the fight and some won’t, does Iran want to be in a protracted fight when they have internal issues. I’m sure Iraq will make some kind of token gesture send a few thousand soldiers on the border, but I don’t think Iraq wants to get into a civil war for Iran


You’re incorrect. Iran will not enter a conventional conflict for the exact reasons you highlight. Iran leads asymmetric warfare thinking. If anything happens it will be fast and brutal. And fast exit. If anything happens. Regardless, for Iran to go hot many many criteria have to be met.


----------



## shadihassan28

jauk said:


> You’re incorrect. Iran will not enter a conventional conflict for the exact reasons you highlight. Iran leads asymmetric warfare thinking. If anything happens it will be fast and brutal. And fast exit. If anything happens. Regardless, for Iran to go hot many many criteria have to be met.


If you read the previous posts I alluded to the same thing, Iran will try to make its point come across, so it will receive assurances that it’s borders won’t be crossed they will have quiet for a short while. Turkey has does the ground offensive many times just gives a short amount of quiet, they push the Kurdish separatists/terrorists back than they come back.


----------



## sha ah

Honestly if you really think that F-5 is better than SU-35 and has more potential as a platform, then maybe China should turn their SU-35 to scrap and buy F-5s from Iran ?



Hack-Hook said:


> first su-35 have no super-cruise capability that I'm aware of .
> and again what is the point of that super maneuverability in modern warfare ?
> 
> political reason as 24 is nothing compared to china thousand of indigenous more superior fighter
> 
> the irst have 80km only if the engine of that aircraft is toward you and it uses afterburner , in short if that aircraft detected you by other means and is escaping .the number i post was when the aircraft are moving toward each other
> and the 500 is to show the capabilities of IRST , the modern IRST use Imaging sensor , the primitive one like the one on Su-35 don't use imaging sensors and only can show heat in the sky m they can't tell you its source , and you degfinitely need more than 4 so if there is several enemy you can detect all of them and you need imaging sensors so they can't fool you with other heat sources . another thing is that these range only detection range , other wise the rangefinder built into OLS-35 only can be used at 30km for ground target and 20km for air target for tracking
> 
> first who told you Su35 is half the price of grippen , grippen E/F is the same as su-35 and for c/D its actually less .
> 
> about your scenario , sorry those two su-35 only detect 4 of the 8 airplane that came for the interception and 4 of them remain undetected wonder why you taught the number can be multiplied each of them only detect 4 , and that will be the 4 that are hotter , well sadly those 4 hotter one remain hotter for the other su-35 . that's why its important the IRST can differentiate more targets

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah

>"Twitter" and similar platforms make sure that the western propaganda they carry will remain >dominant. The only reason why they allow those pro-Iran voices, is because they know that for >every one of them, there are a hundred thousand anti-Iran ones. This is how they function, and >this apparent plurality of views is merely an alibi.

On twitter the information you receive depends on who you choose to follow. I get tweets from Marandi and Khamenei as well. If I want to I can exclusively get tweets from them and pro Islamic Republic sources. Also if you have critical thinking skills then you can sift through all the info regardless.

>So the government in Damascus is also to blame for the terrorist aggression Syria fell victim to? >Tripoli's co-responsible for the NATO bombing of Libya? No government's perfect, but when it >comes to the destabilization of nation-states in West Asia, a certain party is primarily at fault, >and its identity is well known to us.

YES Assad is party to blame for the war in Syria. Because he is a dictator and he could have prevented the entire war by holding a UN supervised election. But he wouldn't even consider it, he wanted and still wants to cling onto power at any cost. Same thing with any dictatorship.

In Iran also, the government could have put an end to this mess a long time ago. First of all, they could have conducted a proper investigation into Mahsa Amini's death, they could have gotten rid of the morality police or lessened their powers. They could hold UN supervised elections and put the entire matter to rest. Will they even consider any of these measures ?

If a girls hejab slips off a bit, let's say by accident, do they then really need to force her to go to a building so the government can teach her about Islam ? Can they not they give them a fine with a brochure ? Especially that night Mahsa Amini died, when the morality HQ was already packed with a massive crowd. then why did they find the need to pack more people there ?

Even in Saudi Arabia they got rid of the morality police. The Saudis are much more intelligent than the government of the Islamic Republic. Their people are generally content and more prosperous than average Iranians. They trade with the US and every other country instead of making enemies with the country with the largest economy on the planet. 

China is the US's number one rival and the biggest single threat to western hegemony. Yet they trade with the US. Why do the majority of Iranians have to live below the poverty line because of the Iranian governments unpragmatic, unfeasible and unsustainable economic policies ?

>Murdering or assaulting law enforcement personnel isn't a "right".

No but if security forces open fire on people or use excessive brutality towards people, then people eventually get fed up and might respond right ?

>Not minding to push one's country to the brink for a non-issue like the dress code

If its a non-issue then why don't they get rid of mandatory hejab or get rid of morality police or at the very least lessen their powers rather than allowing them to abduct peoples wives/daughters and beat men who are sitting in a women's only subway or drag away girls if they don't abide by the hejab ? 

I mean almost anywhere in the world if a man goes into a woman's bathroom, the police will eventually use force but option A isn't going to be to approach the suspect and start clubbing him without any warning. Are Iranians not human ? Are they animals ? They don't deserve basic dignity or human rights ?

>NATO and the zionist regime have for the past four decades sought to overthrow the Islamic >Republic, and today are seeking Iran's destruction. Thence, incidents ought to be examined >through that prism. Namely, the question needs to be asked whose agenda they serve, who has >an incentive to bring them about.

The west doesn't necessarily want Iran "destroyed" They just want to get rid of the Islamic Republic and many Iranians seem to agree. Many Iranians want human rights and democracy rather than a religious dictatorship. Many Iranians want a government with transparency and accountability and feel that the current one does not represent their interests sufficiently.

When the Islamic Republic was founded about half of Iranians could not read or write. Today most Iranians are literate, young and many well educated, Most Iranians alive today never even lived before the revolution, but they know that $1 used to be worth 70 rials in 1979 and they know that an Iranian passport used to be worth something, it was precious, the most sought after passport in the region. What about today ? Honestly if you travel and have multiple passports you're better off not having it with you.




SalarHaqq said:


> Criminal rioters and terrorists are capable of this and much worse too.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Western media are publishing fake news and lies about Iran. With the purpose of instigating violent conflict.
> 
> When some western regime stooge is accusing the Islamic Republic of shooting at a family for strictly no perceptible reason whatsoever, then such drivel ought not be promoted. I mean, "I"SIS and the MKO are also talking trash about Iran, does that mean we should post it here?
> 
> 2) There's a huge disproportion when it comes to how accessible and widespread the information provided by each side is. Everyone is bombarded 24/7 with mountains of anti-Iran propaganda from mainstream sources, while hardly ever getting the chance to read information published by Iran.
> 
> So, you won't be balancing it out by sharing one "Tweet" from each.
> 
> 3) You asked about Professor Marandi and why he isn't mentioning the deaths of other people - which he actually does, so the premise of the question wasn't entirely accurate. My post was in response to this.
> 
> 
> 
> "Twitter" and similar platforms make sure that the western propaganda they carry will remain dominant. The only reason why they allow those pro-Iran voices, is because they know that for every one of them, there are a hundred thousand anti-Iran ones. This is how they function, and this apparent plurality of views is merely an alibi.
> 
> 
> 
> So the government in Damascus is also to blame for the terrorist aggression Syria fell victim to? Tripoli's co-responsible for the NATO bombing of Libya? No government's perfect, but when it comes to the destabilization of nation-states in West Asia, a certain party is primarily at fault, and its identity is well known to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Murdering or assaulting law enforcement personnel isn't a "right".
> 
> Not minding to push one's country to the brink for a non-issue like the dress code, especially when conceivable alternatives to the ruling system are far worse, is irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> NATO and the zionist regime have for the past four decades sought to overthrow the Islamic Republic, and today are seeking Iran's destruction. Thence, incidents ought to be examined through that prism. Namely, the question needs to be asked whose agenda they serve, who has an incentive to bring them about.


----------



## sha ah

Big trouble in Mahabad. This is from Sanandaj.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594043555777024005
Iran women's basketball team removed their hejab


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594085303114866688


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> It doesn't make you a jurist though and there may be aspects of the law that you weren't taught at that occasion. Law enforcement cannot enter private property without a judicial mandate but exceptions to this rule are pretty much a universal phenomenon, and I highly doubt Iran is any different. I will take the detailed statement of a fully qualified jurist, as it could well be that the study of complementary aspects of the law would be confined to certain units of the police force or that basic conscripts would be exempt of it.


there is a hand book for that , if they didn't teach me all aspect of the law concerning it , then another fail for police.
now you say there maybe another aspect of law that they didn't teach me , well .tell us that aspect , show us that law that allow police break the door of a house without judiciary mandate , when there is no crime visible


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Honestly if you really think that F-5 is better than SU-35 and has more potential as a platform, then maybe China should turn their SU-35 to scrap and buy F-5s from Iran ?


i believe the platform that we can upgrade and modify as we wish , is far better than a platform which is fixed , we don't have the codes for it , is incompatible with our current systems .
and yeas i believe a modern light/Medium fighter is better than aircraft like Su-35 or F-15 or J-11 and J-16, I believe Rafale , Grippen , J10, F-18 is the platform to look at and learn from not Flanker
and no china most stick to its J-10c ,J-16 and J-20 wonder why you believe those 24 Su-35 will play a meaningful role in china air-force. ask yourself why they have 600+ J-10 but only 24 Su-35


----------



## sha ah

Several large pro-goverment funeral processions today in Iran


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594022694508531712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592924949379006464
People destroy a poster of Soleimani in the Kurdish region of Iran


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593948831330205703


Hack-Hook said:


> i believe the platform that we can upgrade and modify as we wish , is far better than a platform which is fixed , we don't have the codes for it , is incompatible with our current systems .
> and yeas i believe a modern light/Medium fighter is better than aircraft like Su-35 or F-15 or J-11 and J-16, I believe Rafale , Grippen , J10, F-18 is the platform to look at and learn from not Flanker
> and no china most stick to its J-10c ,J-16 and J-20 wonder why you believe those 24 Su-35 will play a meaningful role in china air-force. ask yourself why they have 600+ J-10 but only 24 Su-35



Iran can't buy Rafale, Grippen or F-18. Only J-10 or SU-30/SU-35. Or they can build F-5s for the next few decades.



Hack-Hook said:


> i believe the platform that we can upgrade and modify as we wish , is far better than a platform which is fixed , we don't have the codes for it , is incompatible with our current systems .
> and yeas i believe a modern light/Medium fighter is better than aircraft like Su-35 or F-15 or J-11 and J-16, I believe Rafale , Grippen , J10, F-18 is the platform to look at and learn from not Flanker
> and no china most stick to its J-10c ,J-16 and J-20 wonder why you believe those 24 Su-35 will play a meaningful role in china air-force. ask yourself why they have 600+ J-10 but only 24 Su-35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Several large pro-goverment funeral processions today in Iran
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594022694508531712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592924949379006464
> People destroy a poster of Soleimani in the Kurdish region of Iran
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593948831330205703


commenting wrong person. 
by the way do you have the video showing who did that unless that come out its not morally correct to blame anyone .


----------



## sha ah

Which one are you talking about ? The one in Sanandaj ? How is it morally wrong to post it if I don't know who specifically committed the crime ? It's pretty obvious. I mean it's 30 guys in uniforms inside Iran, riding motorcycles, killing civilians without a care in the world, not in a rush, almost as if they have authority. Who do you think it is ? ISIS ? MKO ? CIA ? Just remember dictatorships are always willing to kill their own people to stay in power. It's just in their nature.



Hack-Hook said:


> commenting wrong person.
> by the way do you have the video showing who did that unless that come out its not morally correct to blame anyone .


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594273342609317888


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594304493604470784

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594289361222217728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593515038622748672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594333665441390593


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594303759382986752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594063008212336644

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

The only bad Informaton coming out of Iran is from shills like the newly found one we have here —our candy garden ‘student of history’ who has taken up the black flag of Daesh and keeps copy and pasting garbage. Ironically, even on The Islands that are loaded with anti Iranian propaganda there is very little to be heard. The messaging coming out of IRI senior leaders is calm and composed as well. These leaders have been cast in war and struggle for decades and the whining of the entitled will fall on deaf ears. It’s really nothing to them. Nothing here. Keep walking and ignore the screams of the weaklings.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594282797539131392

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594289361222217728


this civil conflict from my mind isnt really about liberals and women fighting the govt, i think its the liberals and "freedom loving" part of society against the historical pious Islamic leaning conservative, but i think the latter will defeat the former- the former have a good # of people that came out, but what have they acheived? we know they have killed and destroyed and committed crimes (shooting guns, killing and injuring police), but i dont think the liberals level of activity and escalation will destabilize Iran much or for long....once you threaten the state, be ready for the state to fight you for its life- at that point if you have regret you're just like and in same position as the stupid Ukrainian govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

LOL again 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594329349775581186

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

It's not black and white. Of course there are pro government and anti government demonstrators but then chaos and anarchy are always breedings grounds for separatists and terrorists. I don't think the government is helping the situation either but of course at the end of the day they are what they are, a religious/military dictatorship that want to cling onto power at any cost. Sad situation for the Iranian people.



925boy said:


> this civil conflict from my mind isnt really about liberals and women fighting the govt, i think its the liberals and "freedom loving" part of society against the historical pious Islamic leaning conservative, but i think the latter will defeat the former- the former have a good # of people that came out, but what have they acheived? we know they have killed and destroyed and committed crimes (shooting guns, killing and injuring police), but i dont think the liberals level of activity and escalation will destabilize Iran much or for long....once you threaten the state, be ready for the state to fight you for its life- at that point if you have regret you're just like and in same position as the stupid Ukrainian govt.


----------



## Shawnee

sha ah said:


> It's not black and white. Of course there are pro government and anti government demonstrators but then chaos and anarchy are always breedings grounds for separatists and terrorists. I don't think the government is helping the situation either but of course at the end of the day they are what they are, a religious/military dictatorship that want to cling onto power at any cost. Sad situation for the Iranian people.



I always thought Mahabad is 90 percent anti mullah until yesterday when I heard half of Mahabad are Mangur pro government.

Wow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheImmortal

Iran needs to expose this “freedom” movement similar to how the US exposed “BLM” movement.

Now in US, the BLM movement is basically non existent in the news. The government and deep state did a great job discrediting it. Obviously these Iranian riots are much more violent and widespread.

Thankfully they lack any major organization or leader(s) to rally the rioters into some sort of tangible change.

Nonetheless, this is not good at all. Economic hardship brought on by draconian sanctions and economic war by the West has led to a desperate and fed up population.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593922046249299968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

@Hack-Hook 

I know the rioters have threatened many doctors especially dermatologists if they practice.

I think we both agree even Laser clinics are open predominantly.

No one cared


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594378065542582272

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

__





Loading…






www.irna.ir





Today I bought one orange , one lemon and one tangerine for total price of about 40,000 rials ( I think two sellers gave me 5,000-8,000 rials discounts )





In which world in a normal day, price of a single orange/tangerine should be equal or lower than one small bottle of water (20,000-40,000 depends on seller and brand ) ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> @Hack-Hook
> 
> I know the rioters have threatened many doctors especially dermatologists if they practice.
> 
> I think we both agree even Laser clinics are open predominantly.
> 
> No one cared


I'm not dermatologist, I'm emergency medicine specialist so I'm not aware of what they do but it's the first time i have heard about these threats , certainly nobody threatened me not to go to hospital .



Cancerous Tumor said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irna.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I bought one orange , one lemon and one tangerine for total price of about 40,000 rials ( I think two sellers gave me 5,000-8,000 rials discounts )
> View attachment 899031
> 
> In which world in a normal day, price of a single orange/tangerine should be equal or lower than one small bottle of water (20,000-40,000 depends on seller and brand ) ?
> View attachment 899032


you must ask the question correctly , in which world the price of a small bottle of water is as expensive as a single orange/tangerine .
specially considering those bottles are actually tap water .


----------



## Hormuz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> you must ask the question correctly , in which world the price of a small bottle of water is as expensive as a single orange/tangerine .
> specially considering those bottles are actually tap water .


according to google ...









How Much Water Does it Take To Produce Your Fave Foods? - Be Fresh Blog


Ever wonder how much water is required to make your coffee? Or tea? Or even your beloved almond milk? Well, we've sourced out the stats. Read on to find out.




www.befresh.ca





6-8 oranges = 1 kg ?
*Oranges:* 559 litres/kg.

How long until orange trees bear fruit ?
Orange trees: *up to 3 years*

bottle of water is recyclable.

does it makes sense ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> according to google ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Much Water Does it Take To Produce Your Fave Foods? - Be Fresh Blog
> 
> 
> Ever wonder how much water is required to make your coffee? Or tea? Or even your beloved almond milk? Well, we've sourced out the stats. Read on to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.befresh.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-8 oranges = 1 kg ?
> *Oranges:* 559 litres/kg.
> 
> How long until orange trees bear fruit ?
> Orange trees: *up to 3 years*
> 
> bottle of water is recyclable.
> 
> does it makes sense ?


they must be quiet small and light oranges . the one i get usually is 2-3 per kilogram
*and the question is do they gave oranges a water that can be put in bottle and fed to people ?*
also its not important how much water it take to make orange , how much the farmers pay for it is the question ?a
and by your logic we most stop all agricultural activity and live on water alone .
and when it said almond need more water than apple and oranges i knew the data are wrong


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> I'm not dermatologist, I'm emergency medicine specialist so I'm not aware of what they do but it's the first time i have heard about these threats , certainly nobody threatened me not to go to hospital .
> 
> 
> you must ask the question correctly , in which world the price of a small bottle of water is as expensive as a single orange/tangerine .
> specially considering those bottles are actually tap water .



Should I send you the messages of top medical telegram channels threatening you doctors if you go to work they will publish your names online and defame you.

Last warning to doctors who still go to work especially laser clinic. We will defame you everywhere 

I can copy it here if you deny it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zartosht

I think were seeing a more aggressive shift in western regime change tactics. Which is essentially a war being waged on Iran

Its a combination of inserting provocateurs to stir crowds up, guide them towards violence and attempt to play every terrorist/ separatist card they have. With some headline grabbing terrorist attacks

This in addition to the all out internet assault from their mek troll farms and bots. Whos literal 9-5 job is to sit behind a computer and make propaganda against iran

Marandi said a senior western diplomat told him Irans government will fall in 10 days

This in addition to all out economic warfare.

Nato and the west are essentially at war with the Iranian state. They want to destroy Iran and remove it as a geopolitical rival.

Anybody who really thinks john bolton, neocons and other western trash leaders/think tanks and zionists have Irans interest at heart are obviously going to be very low iq people and simpleton easily influenacble
youth

The Iranian nation needs to ask itself a serious question about how long they are going to tolerate such traitors and filth.

I think the best way to approach is is the western way. Go after their finances and jobs. Canada suspended bank accounts of protesters for gods sake. Iran really cant freeze their families bank accounts, confiscate their property, fire all his close relatives from government jobs and deny all his close relatives access to university

These are the type of tactics western/zionist states use to great effect. Iran needs to learn from them

Also Iran needs to make ukraine a living hell for the west to return thr favour. Reports of Iranian drone factories being installed in russia is a good first step

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594456734499852289

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jauk

zartosht said:


> I think were seeing a more aggressive shift in western regime change tactics. Which is essentially a war being waged on Iran
> 
> Its a combination of inserting provocateurs to stir crowds up, guide them towards violence and attempt to play every terrorist/ separatist card they have. With some headline grabbing terrorist attacks
> 
> This in addition to the all out internet assault from their mek troll farms and bots. Whos literal 9-5 job is to sit behind a computer and make propaganda against iran
> 
> Marandi said a senior western diplomat told him Irans government will fall in 10 days
> 
> This in addition to all out economic warfare.
> 
> Nato and the west are essentially at war with the Iranian state. They want to destroy Iran and remove it as a geopolitical rival.
> 
> Anybody who really thinks john bolton, neocons and other western trash leaders/think tanks and zionists have Irans interest at heart are obviously going to be very low iq people and simpleton easily influenacble
> youth
> 
> The Iranian nation needs to ask itself a serious question about how long they are going to tolerate such traitors and filth.
> 
> I think the best way to approach is is the western way. Go after their finances and jobs. Canada suspended bank accounts of protesters for gods sake. Iran really cant freeze their families bank accounts, confiscate their property, fire all his close relatives from government jobs and deny all his close relatives access to university
> 
> These are the type of tactics western/zionist states use to great effect. Iran needs to learn from them
> 
> Also Iran needs to make ukraine a living hell for the west to return thr favour. Reports of Iranian drone factories being installed in russia is a good first step


I find the outward response by the IRI frustrating and insufficient as well. However, every time I’ve felt frustration was more with my impatience than the ineffectiveness of the Iranian state. I’m confident these events are being effectively managed and inciters will be dealt with.

At the end, my hope is the IRI will close a huge gap and systematic weakness and that is messaging. It seems those that govern have a true blind spot in this.


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594467242439110657

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheImmortal

I had gone on record several times before saying at times of economic struggles when the average Iranian is facing severe hardship which leads to mental issues such as stress and anxiety the government should have relaxed some social measures.

Instead we got bans on dogs, more severe crackdown on clothing, more raids on parties, more censorship of internet and social media. Now that strategy worked from 2000 to right about the gas riots. It works until it doesn’t. And finally the population (some not all) revolted.

The enemies of Iran learned a lot from the gas riots and were able to create a longer more sustained color revolution. 

At this point you can just hope that the riots don’t enter any type of major kinetic state (armed uprising) and hope they just fizzle out with time or remain relatively low grade like Iraq’s riots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> they must be quiet small and light oranges . the one i get usually is 2-3 per kilogram
> *and the question is do they gave oranges a water that can be put in bottle and fed to people ?*
> also its not important how much water it take to make orange , how much the farmers pay for it is the question ?a
> and by your logic we most stop all agricultural activity and live on water alone .
> and when it said almond need more water than apple and oranges i knew the data are wrong


Usually GMO stuff are heavier not other ones.

About water quality question : I think most of the times these trees have access to better water than most people in cities (old water pipes issues).So Yes !

About logic : if in production of product A and B you use X and Y amount of same substance, a percent of value of your products should be based on value of this substance.

on top of other factors such as worker wages , tools , machines required amount of land and ....


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> there is a hand book for that , if they didn't teach me all aspect of the law concerning it , then another fail for police.
> now you say there maybe another aspect of law that they didn't teach me , well .tell us that aspect , show us that law that allow police break the door of a house without judiciary mandate , when there is no crime visible



I don't have access to the necessary resources right now. But what I know, is that practically every country in the world, especially liberal so-called "democracies" of the west, have regulations in place allowing their police forces to legally enter private property with out a judicial mandate under particular circumstances. So I won't buy the notion that there's no equivalent legal instrument in Iran, unless and until a politically unbiased, qualified jurist proceeds to confirming it. You're asking me to reference articles of law, why don't you start posting a full copy of that handbook you cite? Absent this, your statement does not constitute evidence but a claim.

Bottom line is this: user Old Twilight was wrong in his assumption that Iran is the only country to field plainclothes personnel in law enforcement. Equally false is the contention that plainclothes police cannot intervene and arrest people in other countries, they can and do on a regular basis including in the USA. So my point stands, no matter how you'll try to spin it.

Seeing how you failed at supporting Old Twilight statements, you changed the subject and switched to polemicizing that Iranian police units were seen entering private property without a judicial mandate. First of all, you cannot prove they did not have a mandate. There may be accelerated procedures to obtain one quasi instantly under exceptional circumstances, there may be general authorizations given beforehand to certain units, and above all, there may be regulations allowing law enforcement to enter private property without a special authorization, because that's how it works elsewhere in the world.

Last but not least, let's talk about police forces violating rules in regards to the sanctity of private property in so-called "democracies" of the west, which user Old Twilight and other Iranians like him believe have a clean slate , an idea you're trying to feed as well.

Let us look at the story of Malik Oussekine. This 22-year old French-Algerian student was walking near a gathering of about 200.000 citizens protesting university reforms and proposed immigration restrictions in Paris, France. Oussekine was uninvolved, he was not participating in the demonstration at all. Suddenly, a group of French policemen menacingly rushed in his direction and started chasing him.

Absolutely terrified, Oussekine ran towards a residential building a resident was in the process of opening the door of. The resident let Oussekine in. Then, either police prevented the resident from closing the door, or police entered forcefully by damaging the entrance. Most residential buildings in Paris have entry code devices at their entrances; I remember hearing back then that the officers had broken the code device to gain entry. Either way, they entered the building and started frenetically beating on Oussekine using their batons. They beat him so often, so hard and so badly that he was martyred on the spot. First sources close to the regime sought to suggest that Oussekine passed away at the hospital, later the whole truth came out. 

The witness describes Oussekine's ordeal as follows: 

"I was returning home. As I closed the door after dialling the code, I saw the distraught face of a young man. I let him pass and I wanted to close the door. […] Two policemen rushed into the hall, rushed on the guy and beat him with incredible violence. He fell, they continued beating with truncheons and kicking him in the stomach and back. Oussekine shouted: “I did nothing, I did nothing”. Paul Bayzelon tried to come to the aid of the young man but he, too, was beaten with batons." 









Death of Malik Oussekine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org















So we have a young person, who did not commit any offense nor crime, who was not involved in the protests police were tasked to regulate, chased by police officers into a private property, and then savagely beaten to death, in a liberal secular so-called "democracy" of the west, one which today is brazen enough to try and lecture Iran on "freedom" and "human rights". Oussekine's case is not an isolated one, there are plenty such examples. This one however features the additional detail that the murder was carried out private property, which police entered or even broke into.

Moreover, this was done in a context of peaceful social protest in France. There had been no sustained lethal violence against law enforcement when Oussekine was murdered, unlike what we see in Iran where over 50 or so security forces have been murdered, with killings, attempted killings and assaults of law enforcement personnel, war veterans and pious Iranians witnessed right from the earliest phase of the riots. Try any of that in Belgium, in the UK, in France, in Germany, in the USA or in any secular liberal so-called "democracy", and their police forces won't display half the restraint shown by Iran law enforcement.

Iranians are completely oblivious to the reality of the west, because western regime-sponsores fake news outlets have been disinforming them. Time to reinform the Iranian public and open their eyes to the facts.

Give it a rest, any and all attempts ar blackening Iranian law enforcement have no leg to stand on, as amply proved by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> by the way do you have the video showing who did that unless that come out its not morally correct to blame anyone .



It's morally correct and necessary to use available data in order evaluate the likelihood. 

1) During these riots, government forces have not been seen filming themselves while committing illegal violent acts and then publishing the footage online. Oppositionists on the other hand have done this countless times.

2) Government forces do not usually resort to such foul language, oppositionists and rioters. In fact, the shameless use of (sexual) invective has been a hallmark an defining characteristic of this violent movement, whose participant proudly and openly resort to such language. 

3) The clip was shared by Professor Marandi, a trustworthy source in this regard. He wouldn't upload it if he had a doubt on who's who in that footage. A contrario, I'm not aware of any oppositionist source making alternative claims around the same . 

Putting two and two together, chances that the person killed or gravely injured was attacked by government forces are close to zero.


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> On twitter the information you receive depends on who you choose to follow. I get tweets from Marandi and Khamenei as well. If I want to I can exclusively get tweets from them and pro Islamic Republic sources. Also if you have critical thinking skills then you can sift through all the info regardless.



Most readers are deprived of such skills. Also a large segment of public opinion does not have strongly marked party-political allegiances. They will follow accounts they stumble upon. And when anti-Iranian accounts outnumber pro-Iranian ones by a factor of about a hundred thousand to a million, then chances are that those ordinary users with no prior convictions will follow an anti-IR source.



sha ah said:


> YES Assad is party to blame for the war in Syria. Because he is a dictator and he could have prevented the entire war by holding a UN supervised election. But he wouldn't even consider it, he wanted and still wants to cling onto power at any cost. Same thing with any dictatorship.



The Syrian government did acquiesce to a UN supervised election. The opposition rejected it. So no, you're wrong here.



sha ah said:


> In Iran also, the government could have put an end to this mess a long time ago. First of all, they could have conducted a proper investigation into Mahsa Amini's death,



How many times must one tell you that the evidence put forth is enough to determined that Mahsa Amini was not killed by law enforcement? 

CCTV footage, CT scans published by Saudi media which can't be suspected of sympathy for the IR, recorded statement of her father about her health condition, are amply sufficient to drive home the point.

You're grasping at straws with this "proper investigation" demand. The above does not call for additional "investigation", which would not yield anything else anyway, considering what's known already.



sha ah said:


> they could have gotten rid of the morality police or lessened their powers.



There's no morality police in Iran. Infringements to the dress code are dealt with by Law Enforcement. 

Moreover, the counter-revolutionary lot brainwashed by decades of enemy propaganda won't be content with a liberalization of the dress code. 

Also, many are supportive of the current dress code and most importantly, a government should not yield to mob violence as it would set a dangerous precedent.



sha ah said:


> They could hold UN supervised elections and put the entire matter to rest. Will they even consider any of these measures ?



What "UN supervised elections"? Elections in Iran are fair and square, your suggestion is an affront to Iranian sovereignty. 



sha ah said:


> If a girls hejab slips off a bit, let's say by accident, do they then really need to force her to go to a building so the government can teach her about Islam ? Can they not they give them a fine with a brochure ?



Not teach her about Islam, remind her of the law and its technicalities. 

There'll always be agents who'll implement the law in a less than perfect manner. Be it in Iran or elsewhere. Normal people do not start violent riots because of something like this.



sha ah said:


> Especially that night Mahsa Amini died, when the morality HQ was already packed with a massive crowd. then why did they find the need to pack more people there ?



So laws should stop being enforced on grounds that this or that HQ is packed with people? Also the density in that building was nothing out of the ordinary for a public administration in Iran. Go to any public office and see.



sha ah said:


> Even in Saudi Arabia they got rid of the morality police. The Saudis are much more intelligent than the government of the Islamic Republic. Their people are generally content and more prosperous than average Iranians. They trade with the US and every other country instead of making enemies with the country with the largest economy on the planet.



And their regime is, in the words of a USA president, a "milking cow" to imperialist powers. It has no real sovereignty, no full fledged independence, no ability to determine policy autonomously. 

No different from Iran under the Pahlavi regime. Iranians revolted against the latter in order to see their country's independence restored, and are not going to allow a bunch of elements brainwashed by the enemy to reverse it.

As for people being content, subject the Saudi population to 1% of the propaganda, psy-ops, social engineering Iranians have been suffering, and see what happens.



sha ah said:


> China is the US's number one rival and the biggest single threat to western hegemony. Yet they trade with the US.



China and the USA weren't rivals when they started to trade on a larger scale. They were geostrategic partners since the Sino-Soviet shift and cooperated closely in southeast Asia, Vietnam and Cambodia specifically. 

Also and as said, the USA regime does not view Iran from the same lens. When it comes to Iran, they are not interested at all in replicating the relationship they have with China. 

The objective of the zio-American empire vis à vis Iran is this: 


Any and all type of rapprochement Washington would be willing to operate with Iran, would be entirely designed to serve the above agenda.

You're repeating certain talking points without taking into account responses you were given. Which tends to make it unnecessarily redundant.



sha ah said:


> Why do the majority of Iranians have to live below the poverty line because of the Iranian governments unpragmatic, unfeasible and unsustainable economic policies ?



You're repeating a piece of disinformation, why? Once again, the poverty rate in Iran stands at around 18%. Majority of Iranians aren't poor. Please refrain from rehashing inaccurate data. 



sha ah said:


> No but if security forces open fire on people or use excessive brutality towards people, then people eventually get fed up and might respond right ?



Except that it has been the other way around: law enforcement were attacked with mind-boggling brutality from the very onset of these riots, and no, they had not opened fire on anyone before. 



sha ah said:


> If its a non-issue then why don't they get rid of mandatory hejab or get rid of morality police or at the very least lessen their powers rather than allowing them to abduct peoples wives/daughters and beat men who are sitting in a women's only subway or drag away girls if they don't abide by the hejab ?



Arresting an offender is not "abducting". Kindly use the appropriate term. 

Why get rid of something which has benefits of its own, seeing how it contributes to upholding decency in public? However, you will have hard a time convincing rationally thinking people that a side aspect such as the duty for women to don a headscarf is public is reason enough to destabilize your country.



sha ah said:


> I mean almost anywhere in the world if a man goes into a woman's bathroom, the police will eventually use force but option A isn't going to be to approach the suspect and start clubbing him without any warning. Are Iranians not human ? Are they animals ? They don't deserve basic dignity or human rights ?



No clue what you're referring to here. 

If you want examples of police violence in the west, be my guest. They are so numerous they could keep you busy for some time.



sha ah said:


> The west doesn't necessarily want Iran "destroyed" They just want to get rid of the Islamic Republic and many Iranians seem to agree.



No, the zio-American empire wants Iran destroyed. Much more so than they wanted Iraq, Syria, Libya, Somalia, Yugoslavia destroyed. Iran's a much greater adversary to them than the latter have ever been, and they consider Iran's definitive destruction as the big prize.



sha ah said:


> Many Iranians want human rights and democracy rather than a religious dictatorship. Many Iranians want a government with transparency and accountability and feel that the current one does not represent their interests sufficiently.



There's no dictatorship in Iran, but religious democracy. 

Whilst secular liberal so-called "democracies" in reality are relatively non-coercive totalitarian systems which reduce their subjects to manipulated zombies and slaves blind to their own condition, and work in the exclusive interest of a 1% ruling oligarchy. They represent some of the most perverted, of the most perfidious and criminal regimes conceivable.



sha ah said:


> When the Islamic Republic was founded about half of Iranians could not read or write. Today most Iranians are literate, young and many well educated, Most Iranians alive today never even lived before the revolution, but they know that $1 used to be worth 70 rials in 1979 and they know that an Iranian passport used to be worth something, it was precious, the most sought after passport in the region. What about today ? Honestly if you travel and have multiple passports you're better off not having it with you.



Do they also know that Iran's infrastructures were multiplied several fold since the 1979 Revolution? Do they know of the hardly paralleled strides taken by Iran in the areas of industrialization, agriculture, public education, public health, science and technology? Are they aware that Iran is leading the Islamic world in scientific research? That Iran is now one of the most independent nations on earth, whereas the ousted monarchy had prime ministers chosen in the Oval Office, as well as its security apparatus and armed forces entirely set up and controlled by western regimes and Isra"el", whose interests Iran was doomed to serve?

This is worth much more than some passport that was completely irrelevant to the great majority of Iranians because they did not have the means to travel abroad in the first place. Or than the inflation rate, which does not change the fact that Iranians on average are enjoying higher living standards today than they used to during the previous, USA- and zionist-subservient regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

TheImmortal said:


> I had gone on record several times before saying at times of economic struggles when the average Iranian is facing severe hardship which leads to mental issues such as stress and anxiety the government should have relaxed some social measures.
> 
> Instead we got bans on dogs, more severe crackdown on clothing, more raids on parties, more censorship of internet and social media. Now that strategy worked from 2000 to right about the gas riots. It works until it doesn’t. And finally the population (some not all) revolted.
> 
> The enemies of Iran learned a lot from the gas riots and were able to create a longer more sustained color revolution.
> 
> At this point you can just hope that the riots don’t enter any type of major kinetic state (armed uprising) and hope they just fizzle out with time or remain relatively low grade like Iraq’s riots.


Excellent commentary...What surprised me the most is that Mullahs in Iran should have been able to read the mood of the population and they did not.

We used to say that Shah was isolated from his people and did not know what is happening because of all the "YES" men around him...I suspect same has happened to the Mullahs...They kept pushing religion down the throat of people instead of relaxing and allowing people to breath....

A major *Social freedom* policy is a MUST for Iran...Iranians should not be afraid to celebrate their culture the "NORUZ" their "CYRUS" their "Charshanbeh soori"..etc Mullahs have turned whole country into a black clad mass of people commemorating day and nite the death of religious Arab saints 600 years ago!!.

Recently mullahs even started telling people that "Cyrus" did not exist and it is a Zionist myth!!! a direct attack into the heart of Iranian culture and history..makes my blood boil over and I am not an anti IR person... The IR system has gone off scale with religion and People of Iran who LOVE their culture are pushing back and the F*cking enemies are trying to fish in muddy waters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> It's pretty obvious. I mean it's 30 guys in uniforms inside Iran, riding motorcycles,



Nothing's obvious about that clip.

Caption and people filming from dozens of meters away claim a taxi driver was killed - zero evidence.

They claim a female swimming in the river was fired at - only impact point seen is meters away from that person, and nothing is known about the type of ammunition.

Don't inventing things.



sha ah said:


> killing civilians without a care in the world,



Show me proof of something like that has taken place.



sha ah said:


> Just remember dictatorships are always willing to kill their own people to stay in power. It's just in their nature.



Ah, the moralistic "good demoracy versus evil dictatorship", black and white dichotomy again. Not to mention Iran's a democracy, just not a liberal but a religious one.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> About water quality question : I think most of the times these trees have access to better water than most people in cities (old water pipes issues).So Yes !


you are wrong on thew quality of water .


Cancerous Tumor said:


> About logic : if in production of product A and B you use X and Y amount of same substance, a percent of value of your products should be based on value of this substance.


the money paid for substance not the value of the substance

all aside the bottled water is expensive not the water or orange


https://www.isna.ir/news/99040805905/%D9%82%DB%8C%D9%85%D8%AA-%D8%AA%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%B4%D8%AF%D9%87-%D8%A2%D8%A8-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%AA%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86-%DB%B2%DB%B5%DB%B0%DB%B0-%D8%AA%D9%88%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%B4%D8%AF




Price of Drinking water in Tehran 2500 Toman / 1000 liter that people pay 700 toman 
now its drinking water which is sterilized and filtered that is a very expensive operation the price for agriculture water is different


https://www.irna.ir/news/84664333/%D9%82%DB%8C%D9%85%D8%AA-%D8%A2%D8%A8-%DA%86%D8%A7%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%DA%A9%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%B2%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%DB%8C%DB%8C%D9%86-%D8%B4%D8%AF



if the well is legal is 30 Toman for 1000litre if the well illegal then 300 Toman if their product is norm of the area , if its not norm of the area then 600 T / 1000 Liter
*
then go and do your calculation according to real price of the water not the price of bottled water. that was a little dishonest*


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> 1) During these riots, government forces have not been seen filming themselves while committing illegal violent acts and then publishing the footage online. Oppositionists on the other hand have done this countless times.


there are videos of oppositionist that people with police force clothes damage private property


SalarHaqq said:


> 2) Government forces do not usually resort to such foul language, oppositionists and rioters. In fact, the shameless use of (sexual) invective has been a hallmark an defining characteristic of this violent movement, whose participant proudly and openly resort to such language.


again there is a video of a special force police that an elderly woman about 60-70 tell him I'm like your mother and he answer you are not sox of my mother.
well for some people talking like that with elderlies is acceptable , how I raised that's very impolite and the definition of foul mouth . 
about one week ago there was an unrest in Hasan-Abad square of Tehran . that was ended i came out of metro and saw that a shop owner was talking with officer and was asking why he attacked him while he was in his shop and not part of the unrest and let just say the police member was completely rude and impolite anon of the senior officer even tried to diffuse the situation there and at the end that argument resulted in another round of unrest that resulted in firing tear gases and and later I heard some bullet (well probably that was not live bullets ) but the point is its not like police always act politely . sure when they themselves film their behavior's they act normal , but when they don't do that they are somehow aggressive . in this case a simple apology could end it but the behavior of one person there resulted in all street get closed for several more hours and that area is te center to provide tools for all of Iran just think how much damage that evening shop being closed there made


----------



## thesaint

Looks like Iranian soccer team not giving much effort.... seems something is wrong with their performance. Defense was almost standing still during some of the England goals.


----------



## aryobarzan

@sha ah ...I think some of the video clips you put here are actually made in California or in Israel..I know you are patriotic Iranian but also be aware that a massive propaganda video/misinformation campaign is going on against Iran by the enemies ...enemy see this as last chance for regime change in Iran .No effort is spared ..*YOU know all this I am sure.*. re-broadcasting these videos in any media or social platform is simply assisting the enemy propaganda ..Yes there are many problems with mullah rule of Iran but, Iranians can solve the problems internally ..so please keep that in mind every time you upload a video in here .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The Syrian government did acquiesce to a UN supervised election. The opposition rejected it. So no, you're wrong here.


let be honest , they agree to that a little late in the war .


SalarHaqq said:


> There's no morality police in Iran. Infringements to the dress code are dealt with by Law Enforcement.
> 
> Moreover, the counter-revolutionary lot brainwashed by decades of enemy propaganda won't be content with a liberalization of the dress code.
> 
> Also, many are supportive of the current dress code and most importantly, a government should not yield to mob violence as it would set a dangerous precedent.


the only thing گشت امنیت اجتماعی is doing harassing women for their hijab and arrest the girls and boys who are with each other. yes they also have other duties but Gods know when was the last time i saw them do those duties


SalarHaqq said:


> So laws should stop being enforced on grounds that this or that HQ is packed with people? Also the density in that building was nothing out of the ordinary for a public administration in Iran. Go to any public office and see.


the duty of police is not what they did , their duty was to arrest them and hand them to judiciary system , but as the number are so high that judiciary system can't deal with them the police themselves come up with the idea to gather them there and tell them about the law . but as always we do something that we are not prepared for and will say the preparation will be made later and later we simply forget to do the preparation , here also they forget between those several hundred people they send there on daily bases there may be some people with medical condition and not being ready for that possibility resulted in what you see right now .


SalarHaqq said:


> You're repeating a piece of disinformation, why? Once again, the poverty rate in Iran stands at around 18%. Majority of Iranians aren't poor. Please refrain from rehashing inaccurate data


well the data is different here there is data from social security research center that the percentage of people who live under total poverty line is 25% and certainly the number who live under poverty line is a little more 




__





Loading…






www.sharghdaily.com








__





Loading…






www.etemadonline.com







thesaint said:


> Looks like Iranian soccer team not giving much effort.... seems something is wrong with their performance. Defense was almost standing still during some of the England goals.


they have no right to win , when they sacked the coach that took them to world cup and gave the post to a guy who previously two time failed to get satisfactory result in the world cup then its divine punishment for them


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> there are videos of oppositionist that people with police force clothes damage private property



The clip under discussion was filmed and uploaded by a person involved in the assault, or by a person supportive of the perpetrators, because he is insulting the victim and filming rather than aiding the latter. Hence police are likely not the culprits, rioters are.



Hack-Hook said:


> again there is a video of a special force police that an elderly woman about 60-70 tell him I'm like your mother and he answer you are not sox of my mother.
> well for some people talking like that with elderlies is acceptable , how I raised that's very impolite and the definition of foul mouth .
> about one week ago there was an unrest in Hasan-Abad square of Tehran . that was ended i came out of metro and saw that a shop owner was talking with officer and was asking why he attacked him while he was in his shop and not part of the unrest and let just say the police member was completely rude and impolite anon of the senior officer even tried to diffuse the situation there and at the end that argument resulted in another round of unrest that resulted in firing tear gases and and later I heard some bullet (well probably that was not live bullets ) but the point is its not like police always act politely . sure when they themselves film their behavior's they act normal , but when they don't do that they are somehow aggressive . in this case a simple apology could end it but the behavior of one person there resulted in all street get closed for several more hours and that area is te center to provide tools for all of Iran just think how much damage that evening shop being closed there made



Regardless, levels of verbal abuse amongst rioters and anti-IR protesters have been incomparably higher. It's been an absolute hallmark of these riots and something that has been noticed by numerous analysts. Extreme foul language is used = chances are greater that the individual resorting to such is on the side of the rioters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> The clip under discussion was filmed and uploaded by a person involved in the assault, or by a person supportive of the perpetrators, because he is insulting the victim and filming rather than aiding the latter. Hence police are likely not the culprits, rioters are.


the ones I mention was not cell phone but banks and shops security cameras
also we have the experience of the election in 88 that they even filtered this sentence "چه کسانی این شیشه ها را شکستند"


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594708503079391234


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> let be honest , they agree to that a little late in the war .



It doesn't matter. There've been numerous cases of lasting mass protests throughout history, not all were accompanied by terrorist attacks on security forces from the very unset, unlike Syria, and not all led to a full fledged conflict, unlike Syria. The shape taken by events there is squarely due to the hostile, deliberately destabilizing meddling of NATO, the zionist regime and their PGCC clients. No ifs and buts.



Hack-Hook said:


> the only thing گشت امنیت اجتماعی is doing



There's no separate morality police, as stated by the law enforcement official who spoke on the first free televised debate following Amini's demise.



Hack-Hook said:


> harassing women for their hijab and arrest the girls and boys who are with each other. yes they also have other duties but Gods know when was the last time i saw them do those duties



Applying the law is not "harassing".



Hack-Hook said:


> the duty of police is not what they did , their duty was to arrest them and hand them to judiciary system , but as the number are so high that judiciary system can't deal with them the police themselves come up with the idea to gather them there and tell them about the law .



Yes, so they are doing their duty. It's a practical arrangement agreed upon by different institutions and law enforcement personnel are instructed accordingly. So they've been doing their duty indeed.



Hack-Hook said:


> but as always we do something that we are not prepared for and will say the preparation will be made later and later we simply forget to do the preparation , here also they forget between those several hundred people they send there on daily bases there may be some people with medical condition and not being ready for that possibility resulted in what you see right now .



No governmental agency's perfect. Neither in Iran nor elsewhere. And the solution to such issues does not reside in violent riots, nor in "I"SIS terrorist attacks, nor in chants of "Qasemlou, Qasemlou", nor in murdering 50+ securty personnel.



Hack-Hook said:


> well the data is different here there is data from social security research center that the percentage of people who live under total poverty line is 25% and certainly the number who live under poverty line is a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sharghdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etemadonline.com


















Iran Poverty Rate 1986-2023


Poverty headcount ratio at $5.50 a day is the percentage of the population living on less than $5.50 a day at 2011 international prices. As a result of revisions in PPP exchange rates, poverty rates for individual countries cannot be compared with poverty rates reported in earlier editions.




www.macrotrends.net







Hack-Hook said:


> the ones I mention was not cell phone but banks and shops security cameras
> also we have the experience of the election in 88 that they even filtered this sentence "چه کسانی این شیشه ها را شکستند"



The clip under discussion was filmed and uploaded by a person involved in the assault, or by a person supportive of the perpetrators, because he is insulting the victim and filming rather than aiding the latter. Hence police unlikely to be responsible for that man's injury or death, rioters are. If it were the work of the police, they would not film the victim while insulting him and then post the clip online. It's a no-brainer, really.


----------



## thesaint

https://thecradle.co/Article/news/18612


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> There's no separate morality police, as stated by the law enforcement official who spoke on the first free televised debate following Amini's demise.







__





Loading…






www.irna.ir







SalarHaqq said:


> Yes, so they are doing their duty. It's a practical arrangement agreed upon by different institutions and law enforcement personnel are instructed accordingly. So they've been doing their duty indeed.


there was no agreement on that they did it by themselves 


SalarHaqq said:


> Iran Poverty Rate 1986-2023
> 
> 
> Poverty headcount ratio at $5.50 a day is the percentage of the population living on less than $5.50 a day at 2011 international prices. As a result of revisions in PPP exchange rates, poverty rates for individual countries cannot be compared with poverty rates reported in earlier editions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrotrends.net


if you read my Iranian source , you had seen that in just one year it become twice so both your source from 2018 and my claims are true, mine just a little newer


SalarHaqq said:


> The clip under discussion was filmed and uploaded by a person involved in the assault, or by a person supportive of the perpetrators, because he is insulting the victim and filming rather than aiding the latter. Hence police unlikely to be responsible for that man's injury or death, rioters are. If it were the work of the police, they would not film the victim while insulting him and then post the clip online. It's a no-brainer, really.


the one i talk about is about destroying some bikes in a parking by people wearing police equipment . guess we are talking about different videos


----------



## SalarHaqq

Burning of Iran's national flag in Kermanshah province, gleefully relayed by the favorite broadcaster of oppositionists, the Saudi-linked "Iran International":










These are the anti-IR crowd's "heroes": Iran-haters, separatists, criminal rioters, terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irna.ir



Article is several years old, and speaks of a project, not a concrete realization.

I cited a law enforcement official joined by phone and speaking less than three months ago on the live debate featuring professor Kushki and Karbaschi.



Hack-Hook said:


> there was no agreement on that they did it by themselves



The Judiciary did not object. So there's tacit agreement.



Hack-Hook said:


> if you read my Iranian source ,



I stopped at "Etemad Online" and "Shargh Daily". There are usually conflicting official statistics in Iran, and these liberal outlets are guaranteed to pick whatever will make Iran look worse. And doubling of poverty in a single year is not the most common of developments.



Hack-Hook said:


> the one i talk about is about destroying some bikes in a parking by people wearing police equipment . guess we are talking about different videos



Yes, I was referring to the clip where a seriously wounded or dead man is lying on the ground, and being insulted by the cameraman (which was the first in the post you quoted).


----------



## Iraqi soldier

What is happening in Iran is exactly what is happening in Iraq



But the good news



Their truth will come out and society will bury them for decades

It is true that it is painful and with some losses



But tell you from experience



The profits will be great



The community will be aware and understand the plots



Those who claim to love Iran, its interest and progress will be rejected



In Iraq we needed Couble Years



I hope that it will be quick in Iran and that they learn from what happened in Iraq and how the enemy exploits people's emotions against their interests and for destructive political ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

Shawnee said:


> Should I send you the messages of top medical telegram channels threatening you doctors if you go to work they will publish your names online and defame you.
> 
> Last warning to doctors who still go to work especially laser clinic. We will defame you everywhere
> 
> I can copy it here if you deny it.



Please share the link. 

We need to document the mischief of these saboteurs.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> you are wrong on thew quality of water .


I love being wrong about something and I hope I learn a thing or two from being wrong but still here i am in doubt.
*One :*








کیفیت آب تهران بهتر از 70 درصد از آبهای معدنی







www.rajanews.com




احمد مشیری مدیر دفتر نظارت بر بهداشت آب و فاضلاب تهران در گفتگو با الف گفت: آب سطحی ای که از رودخانه ها برای تامین آب تهران بزرگ تهیه می شود دارای کیفیت بسیار بالایی است و جز بهترین آبهای شرب دنیاست و حتی از 60 الی 70 درصد آبهای بسته بندی هم کیفیت بهتری دارد.

I have read similar phrases in last decade .
*Second :*




In Iran , usually perfect lands suitable for farming are around north line and west line.and water sources are there too.

Water will reach pullotion sources(factories, big cities and .... ) after farming phase.


Hack-Hook said:


> the money paid for substance not the value of the substance
> 
> all aside the bottled water is expensive not the water or orange
> 
> 
> https://www.isna.ir/news/99040805905/%D9%82%DB%8C%D9%85%D8%AA-%D8%AA%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%B4%D8%AF%D9%87-%D8%A2%D8%A8-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%AA%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86-%DB%B2%DB%B5%DB%B0%DB%B0-%D8%AA%D9%88%D9%85%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A7%D8%B9%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%B4%D8%AF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price of Drinking water in Tehran 2500 Toman / 1000 liter that people pay 700 toman
> now its drinking water which is sterilized and filtered that is a very expensive operation the price for agriculture water is different
> 
> 
> https://www.irna.ir/news/84664333/%D9%82%DB%8C%D9%85%D8%AA-%D8%A2%D8%A8-%DA%86%D8%A7%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%DA%A9%D8%B4%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%B2%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D8%B9%DB%8C%DB%8C%D9%86-%D8%B4%D8%AF
> 
> 
> 
> if the well is legal is 30 Toman for 1000litre if the well illegal then 300 Toman if their product is norm of the area , if its not norm of the area then 600 T / 1000 Liter


Common man !
bottle + 300 cc water = 20,000 - 40,000 rials is okay

A medium orange weighing 131 grams (g). (7.6 oranges per kg, 120,000 rials for 1 kg of oranges or 16,000 rials per orange )


Oranges, *86%* water < google
Nutrition in Oranges​One medium-sized orange has:


60 calories
No fat or sodium
3 grams of fiber
12 grams of sugar
1 gram of protein
14 micrograms of vitamin A
70 milligrams of vitamin C
6% of your daily recommended amount of calcium
237 milligrams of potassium
15.4 grams of carbohydrates
bottle of water seems like a scam.


Hack-Hook said:


> *then go and do your calculation according to real price of the water not the price of bottled water. that was a little dishonest*


or fruits seems like highly under value product.


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> Burning of Iran's national flag in Kermanshah province, gleefully relayed by the favorite broadcaster of oppositionists, the Saudi-linked "Iran International":
> 
> View attachment 899272
> 
> View attachment 899273
> 
> 
> These are the anti-IR crowd's "heroes": Iran-haters, separatists, criminal rioters, terrorists.



Please don’t post these. Our neighborhood hater will.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran 2 - England 6





It felt like gav bandi

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Shawnee

SalarHaqq said:


> Please share the link.
> 
> We need to document the mischief of these saboteurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Shawnee said:


> View attachment 899319


Unlikely these are Iranian based. Unlikely even the rioters will touch this. They’ll be shutdown by authorities immediately.


----------



## thesaint

*Iran close to discovering a ‘zero-day’ exploit that could paralyze Israeli infrastructure*
Iran is reportedly exporting its knowledge in cybersecurity to Lebanon and Palestine, in a bid to create a multi-front offensive capability against Israel
ByNews Desk- November 21 2022




The Israeli army Chief of Intelligence, Aharon Haliva, at the INSS conference on 21 November 2022 (Photo Credit: INSS via Twitter)



In an interview at the Institute for National Security Studies (INSS) conference on 21 November, ClearSky cybersecurity CEO, Boaz Dolev, revealed that Iran is close to acquiring a ‘zero-day’ exploit, capable of paralyzing Israel’s infrastructure.
A zero-day exploit is a flaw that exposes a vulnerability in software or hardware and can create complicated problems well before anyone realizes something is wrong, like the vendor of the target software. Until the vulnerability is discovered and fixed, hackers can exploit it to adversely affect programs, data, networks, or entire systems.
Dolev claims that Iranian hackers are working rigorously to advance their capabilities to penetrate life-critical infrastructure in Israel, to be on par with the cyber capabilities of the US, Russia, and China.
He adds that Iran is “closer than ever” to cracking the communication link of Israeli and US drones, making them vulnerable to hacking.
Nonetheless, Israel believes Iran’s capabilities are limited and not yet able to challenge Israel’s offensive and defensive capabilities. While Israel is ranked 36th on the National Cyber Security Index, Iran is still far ahead, ranking 132nd.
Dolev notes that Iran tried to penetrate Israel’s water infrastructure on several occasions in 2020, but failed to damage the systems or affect the water supply.
“It was more sophisticated than [Israel] initially thought,” a Western official told the _Financial Times_ back then. “It was close to successful, and it’s not fully clear why it didn’t succeed.”
Moreover, Dolev alleges that Israel’s successful cyber attacks against Iran have far surpassed those of the Islamic Republic, noting that many attacks have been kept secret by both sides.
As Tehran fears public embarrassment about reporting the damage caused by the Israeli army, Tel Aviv refrains from rejoicing in order to keep their methods secret, says Dolev.
Earlier in June, an Israeli military covert cyber unit codenamed ‘Gonjeshke Darande’ hacked into three state-owned steel mills in Iran, severely disrupting their automated mechanism and damaging tens of thousands of dollars worth of equipment.
The attack was part of an ongoing Israeli covert offensive against Iran in support of the ongoing unrest in the country, and in retaliation to previous attacks by Iran-linked hackers on Israel’s Iron Dome air defense system.
Additionally, Dolev elaborated on Iran’s plan to export its cyber capabilities to its allies in West Asia, as Tehran allegedly plans to create a multi-front capability to mount a cyber offensive against Tel Aviv.
In January 2021, Dolev’s cyber firm, ClearSky Cyber, exposed that a cyber unit affiliated with Lebanese resistance group Hezbollah successfully hacked the servers of countless companies around the world.
“This group successfully worked under the radar for a long time, while getting control of critical databases and stealing valuable information,” said Dolev, in commentary after the discovery.
Another guest at the conference, the chief of Intelligence of the Israeli army, Aharon Haliva, spoke about the ongoing covert work against Iran, stressing that Israel is working to sabotage the Iran nuclear deal.
“The only country I know acting against the Iranian aggression is one country which we’re sitting in now [Israel],” added Haliva.
The chief of intelligence went on to say that the Israeli army is talking to its counterparts in the US, to rally them against Iran for when the uranium enrichment threshold is crossed “soon.”
“The nuclear deal is fairly dead, I wonder what the international community will do when Iran starts enrichment at 90 percent,” Haliva said.



https://thecradle.co/Article/news/18626


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594854553228288000


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Are you an immigrant? We want to hear about the final moments in your home country​




We at NPR want to honor your last memory and hear all about your final moments in your home country — as well as the first memory you made in your new home.


Perhaps you had to leave to support your family financially, and saying goodbye to your children has always stuck with you. Or maybe you held tightly onto your childhood best friend and you didn't know you could ever live without one another. Perhaps you were seeking a new adventure and ended up meeting your future spouse on the flight there.

----------------------------------------------------------------

US is in farming mode

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Situation in western Iran (Piranshahr, Javanrud) is out of control with massive anti government protests taking place as well as gunfire being exchanged between security forces and armed gunmen, several people have been killed and injured. 

In other news Iran struck Kurdish separatist positions in northern Iraq with missiles & drones. Meanwhile Turkey simultaneously used artillery & airstrikes to target dozens of SDF/PKK positions in nothern Syria/Iraq.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594653529293160449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594649239375732744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594691516580376577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594645601051893760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594626531602620416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594646637317603328


----------



## sha ah

Iranian football team did not sing the national anthem in their game against Wales yesterday 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594688213049921538


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Article is several years old, and speaks of a project, not a concrete realization.
> 
> I cited a law enforcement official joined by phone and speaking less than three months ago on the live debate featuring professor Kushki and Karbaschi.



Search this sentence in google and then tell me your idea about what is said in that debate. "*پلیس امنیت اخلاقی*"
Iran police have a branch called "*Iranian Public Security and Intelligence Police*" it have 4 branch
Intelligence branch
Public Security Police
Police in charge of Supervision over Public Facilities and Locations
Moral Security Police​that's the branch that people call Gasht-e-Ershad , its correct name is Police-e Amniyat-e Akhlaghi
if anything these unrest had one result the change happened 1 month ago







SalarHaqq said:


> The Judiciary did not object. So there's tacit agreement.


the judiciary system is wise and don't want to touch Hijab issue even with a 10m long pole. they knew it only make problem and solve achieve nothing at all , police not that wise .if i were them instead of taking the arrested one into a court and hand them it and let them deal with problem.
police can't ask parliament to fix the problem with their laws , Judiciary system can .


SalarHaqq said:


> I stopped at "Etemad Online" and "Shargh Daily". There are usually conflicting official statistics in Iran, and these liberal outlets are guaranteed to pick whatever will make Iran look worse. And doubling of poverty in a single year is not the most common of developments.


its important whose data they take , its not their own , its the data published by government itself .
if inflation is above 40% it is possible , specially if you look at that year and see its the first year of covid and long term close downs , you think how many people lost their income our their income seriously reduced from that ?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I love being wrong about something and I hope I learn a thing or two from being wrong but still here i am in doubt.
> *One :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> کیفیت آب تهران بهتر از 70 درصد از آبهای معدنی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rajanews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> احمد مشیری مدیر دفتر نظارت بر بهداشت آب و فاضلاب تهران در گفتگو با الف گفت: آب سطحی ای که از رودخانه ها برای تامین آب تهران بزرگ تهیه می شود دارای کیفیت بسیار بالایی است و جز بهترین آبهای شرب دنیاست و حتی از 60 الی 70 درصد آبهای بسته بندی هم کیفیت بهتری دارد.
> 
> I have read similar phrases in last decade .
> *Second :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Iran , usually perfect lands suitable for farming are around north line and west line.and water sources are there too.
> 
> Water will reach pullotion sources(factories, big cities and .... ) after farming phase.


no wrong you assume the city water come directly from the river and dams , you are completely wrong .it come from Tehran water treatment plant and several other such facilities , in places the water come from wells they first use Chlorine and Ozon to disinfect it the process is not cheap and in fact very expensive that many countries they don't do it and you can't use their tap water for drinking or cooking , in iran we use that expensively treated water for washing , bathing and sadly in some cases filling swimming pools. but not for farming .
if you have bothered to read the link I posted you had known the price for farming water , its the means to get it is legal is 30 toman if its illegal is 300-600 toman . for 1000 liter , nobody uses too expensive bottled water for farming , your comparison is as nonsense as it can get.



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Common man !
> bottle + 300 cc water = 20,000 - 40,000 rials is okay
> 
> A medium orange weighing 131 grams (g). (7.6 oranges per kg, 120,000 rials for 1 kg of oranges or 16,000 rials per orange )
> 
> 
> Oranges, *86%* water < google
> Nutrition in Oranges​One medium-sized orange has:
> 
> 
> 60 calories
> No fat or sodium
> 3 grams of fiber
> 12 grams of sugar
> 1 gram of protein
> 14 micrograms of vitamin A
> 70 milligrams of vitamin C
> 6% of your daily recommended amount of calcium
> 237 milligrams of potassium
> 15.4 grams of carbohydrates
> bottle of water seems like a scam.


the bottled water is too expensive , they get tap water for 2400-5000 toman / 1000 liter then bottled it in 3000 bottle and sell it for 15 million toman to 21million toman depend on the brand .
well i don't knew how much their expenses are but i doubt the need 3000 time the price of bottle for workers and distribution wages 

and 131gr is a very small orange not a medium orange , that literally a small tangerine or a normal lemon


Cancerous Tumor said:


> or fruits seems like highly under value product.


no or bottled water is a highly overvalued product


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> Search this sentence in google and then tell me your idea about what is said in that debate. "*پلیس امنیت اخلاقی*"
> Iran police have a branch called "*Iranian Public Security and Intelligence Police*" it have 4 branch
> Intelligence branch
> Public Security Police
> Police in charge of Supervision over Public Facilities and Locations
> Moral Security Police​that's the branch that people call Gasht-e-Ershad , its correct name is Police-e Amniyat-e Akhlaghi
> if anything these unrest had one result the change happened 1 month ago



And I know for a fact that a Law Enforcement official on the IRIB live debate stated there is no separate morality police in Iran, nor anything called Gashte Ershad. I don't believe he was misinforming people. These offices pictured above are like departments, of course every police force has different departments specializing in particular categories of infringements.

But it's not a distinct unit running parallel to regular Law Enforcement. It's a department of the head institution, upon which it depends.



Hack-Hook said:


> the judiciary system is wise and don't want to touch Hijab issue even with a 10m long pole. they knew it only make problem and solve achieve nothing at all , police not that wise .if i were them instead of taking the arrested one into a court and hand them it and let them deal with problem.
> police can't ask parliament to fix the problem with their laws , Judiciary system can .



Above all the Judiciary lacks the means to address the volume of files it would be handed over by Law Enforcement. There are different ways to fix current obstacles, the procedure in its present form probably leaves room for improvement. At the same time, police have not been acting unlawfully by setting up the Vozara center, even if it may not be the best possible solution.



Hack-Hook said:


> its important whose data they take , its not their own , its the data published by government itself .
> if inflation is above 40% it is possible , specially if you look at that year and see its the first year of covid and long term close downs , you think how many people lost their income our their income seriously reduced from that ?



Like I said, it wouldn't be the first time that different public institutions in Iran publish conflicting macro-economic data. Whatever it may be, the Rohani administration's economic record has been abysmal, arguably the worst of the Islamic Republic since day one, and fully undoing the mess they left behind is bound to take years. It's unsurprising that the enemy would not want to see Raisi succeed, and would therefore mobilize their entire propaganda and intelligence apparatus full steam to incite unrest and violence in Iran.


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> And I know for a fact that a Law Enforcement official on the IRIB live debate stated there is no separate morality police in Iran, nor anything called Gashte Ershad. I don't believe he was misinforming people. These offices pictured above are like departments, of course every police force has different departments specializing in particular categories of infringements.
> 
> But it's not a distinct unit running parallel to regular Law Enforcement. It's a department of the head institution, upon which it depends.


no he didn't lying , but he did not telling all the truth , its right that at the time there was no Gasht-Ershad , but there was Police-e Amniyat-e Akhlaghi, that if I'm not wrong they didn't mention and even Gasht-e Ershad when existed was not something outside police , it was a sub branch of it .
my problem is not with its existence , my problem was it had 8 or 9 duty but they only focused on one duty and nearly forgotten the rest of their duty that was supposed to answer far more serious concerns , like human trafficking and prostitution, organized immoral groups (the ones people here are so concerned about like LGBQT organization and such) immorality in educational centers, Live Manikins, arresting armed tugs and gangs , monitoring foreigners . sadly they focused more than 95% on hijab . because it was easier to do so


----------



## jauk

World Cup Updates: Saudi Arabia Pulls Off Huge Upset, Humbling Argentina, 2-1


La Albiceleste lost to a scrappy Saudi Arabian team in the first game of the day. Follow live.




www.google.com


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> no he didn't lying , but he did not telling all the truth , its right that at the time there was no Gasht-Ershad , but there was Police-e Amniyat-e Akhlaghi, that if I'm not wrong they didn't mention and even Gasht-e Ershad when existed was not something outside police , it was a sub branch of it .



He also stated these tasks are taken care of by Niruye Entezami, not some distinct organ portrayed as a separate so-called "morality police".

That it will be a specific branch of Niru Entezami is a given, even in western secular regimes police forces have special departments focusing on moral types of crimes, generically called vice squads in English. Their exact official names and the boundaries of their areas of duty vary from country to country. But fundamentally it's the same kind of service.

So use of the term "morality police" by western media in reference to Iran is incorrect and misleading, so is the term Gashte Ershad in Farsi. This is probably why the official made the remark during the IRIB debate.


----------



## Shawnee

دو سال پیش شعار اصلی رضا شاه روحت شاد
الان این شعار کلا حذف شده


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> no he didn't lying , but he did not telling all the truth , its right that at the time there was no Gasht-Ershad , but there was Police-e Amniyat-e Akhlaghi, that if I'm not wrong they didn't mention and even Gasht-e Ershad when existed was not something outside police , it was a sub branch of it .
> my problem is not with its existence , my problem was it had 8 or 9 duty but they only focused on one duty and nearly forgotten the rest of their duty that was supposed to answer far more serious concerns , like human trafficking and prostitution, organized immoral groups (the ones people here are so concerned about like LGBQT organization and such) immorality in educational centers, Live Manikins, arresting armed tugs and gangs , monitoring foreigners . sadly they focused more than 95% on hijab . because it was easier to do so


@Hack-Hook You do know there is 'vice' police and also universal clothing laws in the West. Right?


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Belarusian Prime Minister arrives in Tehran​









Iran and Belarus are determined to develop relations in various fields, including economic area, Mokhber said, adding that one of the main issues that were decided at this meeting is to enable the private sector of the two countries to be formed by the Chambers of Commerce of Iran and Belarus.

Stressing the roadmap for economic development between Tehran and Minsk, he underlined that the two countries have great capacities in the areas of trade, transit, energy, and industry, while also the two sides can work together in the field of information exchange and technical knowledge.


Iran ready to fix Venezuela's power plants​Moradi made the remarks in a press conference on the sidelines of the 22nd International Electrical Industry Exhibition in Tehran, adding that Venezuela announced the need for repairing 10,000-megawatt of power plants in its country, and a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) is being signed in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> @Hack-Hook You do know there is 'vice' police and also universal clothing laws in the West. Right?


you knew that is irrelevant
and there is a different between earth and sky how those operate and they only ask you that you cover around 1% of your body if they ask you that (in many places they don't care) and they don't have a special branch of police for that .


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> you knew that is irrelevant
> and there is a different between earth and sky how those operate and they only ask you that you cover around 1% of your body if they ask you that (in many places they don't care) and they don't have a special branch of police for that .


I know no such thing. Your ideals are based on fake imagery and baseless.


----------



## lydian fall

😤 ISIS v 2


----------



## TheImmortal

These guys are lucky they weren’t playing for Saddam or Kim Jong Un, they would be executed upon return home.

Completely disgraceful for soccer players to throw a game and not give 100% due to political instability. Many Iranians use the World Cup was a gateway from the worlds problems. The national team just brought the problems into a game of football.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shadihassan28

jauk said:


> @Hack-Hook You do know there is 'vice' police and also universal clothing laws in the West. Right?


This actually a clear definition of vice police

A *vice squad* is a police division whose focus is stopping public-order crimes like gambling, narcotics, prostitution, and illegal sales of alcohol.' 
Not the same definition for vice and morality police in Islamic countries so yeah night and day tbh, also I don’t know the clothing laws in Caribbean, European and Asian countries but in America as long as a women don’t go topless and men don’t go bottomless in public It’s fair game, doesn’t mean some people’s attire isn’t too much but there’s no law about dressing tramp like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595108379655299073


----------



## zartosht

TheImmortal said:


> These guys are lucky they weren’t playing for Saddam or Kim Jong Un, they would be executed upon return home.
> 
> Completely disgraceful for soccer players to throw a game and not give 100% due to political instability. Many Iranians use the World Cup was a gateway from the worlds problems. The national team just brought the problems into a game of football.




National embarrassment. They should learn from the saudis what gheyrat is.

Nobody is forcing these clowns to play. If they put on the team melli shirt, walk on the field as representative of the entire Iranian nation. And they walk around and dont give a shit because they are sad? Or whats the problem. They should have stayed home and let someone else go. 

Absolutely disgusting. They should get the team france 2010 treatment and get sent back to Iran on a cargo plane.

Also ban every single one of them for life from the team melli. Id rather have a 18 year old omid player playing his heart out for the shirt, then some “legionary” twitter clown who got intimidated by a bunch of internet trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## thesaint

I think it's better to give walk over to other teams in next two games rather than watching pathetic display of standing still and letting opponent team score easy goals. Also no matter how ruthless government is, when you're playing for national team you're representing the nation not any government.... sack the whole team except Mehdi Taremi and few others who played good/hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

thesaint said:


> I think it's better to give walk over to other teams in next two games rather than watching pathetic display of standing still and letting opponent team score easy goals. Also no matter how ruthless government is, when you're playing for national team you're representing the nation not any government.... sack the whole team except Mehdi Taremi and few others who played good/hard.


Sack yes. The IRI must instill a sense of pride for a nation. I believe majority feel that way but it seems the IRI is continuing to hesitate on robust messaging. This has been going on for 40+ years. A clear blind spot. Most powerful countries have a ‘clearinghouse’ which sets the rhythm for consistent messaging. I don’t see that from the IRI.

All that said, this will pass and we’ll all stand taller at the end. It’s the nature of us and the nature of the IRI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595146073550761984

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

zartosht said:


> National embarrassment. They should learn from the saudis what gheyrat is.
> 
> Nobody is forcing these clowns to play. If they put on the team melli shirt, walk on the field as representative of the entire Iranian nation. And they walk around and dont give a shit because they are sad? Or whats the problem. They should have stayed home and let someone else go.
> 
> Absolutely disgusting. They should get the team france 2010 treatment and get sent back to Iran on a cargo plane.
> 
> Also ban every single one of them for life from the team melli. Id rather have a 18 year old omid player playing his heart out for the shirt, then some “legionary” twitter clown who got intimidated by a bunch of internet trolls


a better solution ,ban those guys who sacked the coach who take national team the world cup just on account of one game and forget that before him the team was at the brink of elimination and it was skocic only that managed to fix the wreck that was national team and do that by scoring 25 points out of 10 matches 

God the result of that game was far better than all the results Queiroz get


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

thesaint said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595146073550761984


The enemy will try to attack this proposal because they want to keep the status quo (scattered violence and disruption of economy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Hard to believe that this is happening in Iran.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595045962224893952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595181781296234497

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595182729947127809


----------



## tsunset

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595090970642886656






Mass fake news campaign

They are already setting up the chemical attack bullshit

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## lydian fall

tsunset said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595090970642886656
> View attachment 899811
> 
> 
> Mass fake news campaign
> 
> They are already setting up the chemical attack bullshit



ali karimi should get arrested and executed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## tsunset

sha ah said:


> Hard to believe that this is happening in Iran.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595045962224893952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595181781296234497


It’s real and actual a very cool video. It’s the IRGC and Kurdish civilians working together against the terrorist rioters as you can see theirs normal clothes with them


----------



## lydian fall



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## mohsen

sha ah said:


> Hard to believe that this is happening in Iran.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595045962224893952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595181781296234497


It's nothing important. bunch of wahhabis and armed kurds created a film for their masters and then went back to their rat holes, I mean those who survived!

ایل منگور علیه تجزیه طلبها قیام کرد / ز جوانرود / برخورد قاطع با تجزیه طلبان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> Hard to believe that this is happening in Iran.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595045962224893952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595181781296234497


Those videos and their sources are out of context and incorrect--which is why this person has posted them here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

jauk said:


> Those videos and their sources are out of context and incorrect--which is why this person has posted them here.


A massive disinformation and fake news against Iran ongoing..Has to do with realization that Iran will not go back to JCPOA and the enemy now has to live with a fully nuclear Iran armed with Hypersonic weapon...NOT what they expected..

PS: an Iranian buffoon who keeps re-publishing enemy Videos situation....The Iranian PDF community should decide later on how to treat this person..he is boycotted for now automatically by many of Iranians in here but sometime in the future We should collectively make him to account for his traitor behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595503895370993691

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

ترور حمیدرضا روحی خدا بیامرز

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

__





اتاق مرکزی ایستگاه بزرگ برق شهر هدرا در اسرائیل منفجر شد- اخبار آسیای غربی - اخبار بین الملل تسنیم | Tasnim


گروه عبری خبرگزاری تسنیم گزارش داد که اتاق مرکزی ایستگاه بزرگ برق شهر هدرا واقع در استان حیفا سرزمینهای اشغالی منفجر شد و هم اکنون دچار آتش سوزی شده است.




www.tasnimnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

DoubleYouSee said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اتاق مرکزی ایستگاه بزرگ برق شهر هدرا در اسرائیل منفجر شد- اخبار آسیای غربی - اخبار بین الملل تسنیم | Tasnim
> 
> 
> گروه عبری خبرگزاری تسنیم گزارش داد که اتاق مرکزی ایستگاه بزرگ برق شهر هدرا واقع در استان حیفا سرزمینهای اشغالی منفجر شد و هم اکنون دچار آتش سوزی شده است.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasnimnews.com


واقعا صحتش قابل بررسی نیست.


----------



## lydian fall

Paid MEK terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Sardar330 said:


> ali karimi should get arrested and executed


How?


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> A massive disinformation and fake news against Iran ongoing..Has to do with realization that Iran will not go back to JCPOA and the enemy now has to live with a fully nuclear Iran armed with Hypersonic weapon...NOT what they expected..
> 
> PS: an Iranian buffoon who keeps re-publishing enemy Videos situation....The Iranian PDF community should decide later on how to treat this person..he is boycotted for now automatically by many of Iranians in here but sometime in the future We should collectively make him to account for his traitor behaviour.


The anti-Iranian campaign is so obvious that it makes it clear that these posters here do not mean well and are against Iran. As for the future, simply remind everyone of that person’s bad intent. I will. 

I wanted to note this person had been posting here with neutral and mostly valueless posts on this and that for a while. Suddenly their posts are anti-Iranian.

Regardless, their posts have moved to the shrug zone and they’re wasting their time. Good!😀

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Village of "DELARAM" ...Is a village of 180 families in central Iran that has produced 175 Physicians ...Just Amazing..Almost one physician per family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

In Google and Youtube when you type keyword "Iran" they will usually promote a certain website .

but in land of free and home of brave when they trolled certain *companies* one of the most wealthy men in world which advocate for "free speech" in his platform chickened out and stopped trolls !!!

So a random company in this world with like ~100 workers has more rights than a country with 86 million population ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lydian fall

Cthulhu said:


> How?



Nuke Canada 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shams313

A


Sardar330 said:


> Nuke Canada 🤣


 weird country


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595709409656983552

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595793160696840192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

Saudi Arabia voting in favor of inspection of women rights???!!!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shams313

All those western countries, iran should mark all of them in red...just **** them in right time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheImmortal

tsunset said:


> View attachment 900109
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia voting in favor of inspection of women rights???!!!!



I will say the only thing Baboon Arabia has done under MBS is give the youth their social freedoms to an extent to prevent revolts like this.

Saudi Arab was once the most draconian of Muslim countries. Now Women can drive, the hijab is no longer enforced, and the religious police have largely disappeared. Both sexes can mix in public, dance at raves, go to movie theaters, and cheer at football stadiums.

These are moves Iran should have made to prevent a color revolution. 

Remember the riots over not being able to attend Football games? Remember the girl who set herself on fire outside a stadium?

Those were all warnings that the government ignored and double downed on its restrictive policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cthulhu

To think all of this could have been prevented if the IRI was not hell bent on forcing women to wear hijab. You gotta let go of the hijab man.

*Let it go, Let it go
Can't hold it back anymore *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

After watching few games of world cup I should say congrats to FIFA referees committees,football is much more enjoyable when referees are doing great.

France seems to be only well rounded team after first games.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595724869626372099

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Ok guys i figured it out, Since ali karimi became a public figurehead for the rioters we need a figurehead of our own to counter ali karimi's propaganda and disarm his disinformation. I don't know how much you guys follow the news, I'm not much of a news guy myself, But i remember that ali karimi had an Instagram fight with a cleric some months ago, I'm not sure about the whole story but i think ali karimi called that cleric "akhoond dozari" and that cleric said that "ali karimi needs to be whipped" (they should have listened to him when they had the chance). So, I think we should use that cleric as a counter weight against ali karimi, He should join Instagram and start posting stories like ali karimi, and we need to promote him hardcore. This way we can counter ali karimi's Instagram stories with his and stop ali karimi in his vicious campaign of posting Instagram stories. I have 2 reasons to believe this is going to be successful:

1- People have a deep respect for the clerics.
2- I think ali karimi has insulted Muharram which is going to make people very mad.

So what do you think guys?


----------



## WudangMaster

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595724869626372099


I hate them so much, but I feel I need to issue a begrudging complement due to the sheer cleverness and what seems to be a professional paint scheme from the small bit seen in the picture.


----------



## Nevsky

Congrats guys, 1000% deserved win.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Nevsky said:


> Congrats guys, 1000% deserved win.


Moral of the story..If you sing your "National Anthem" you win..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jauk

aryobarzan said:


> Moral of the story..If you sing your "National Anthem" you win..


…and focus on game rather than tweets from traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aryobarzan

THe same people who make videos of IRAN protests are also making videos for ZELENSKY propaganda office!..

*Zelensky media shooting an "atrocity scene" in Ukraine.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595018987875737600

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## raptor22

Congrats on match ...



TheImmortal said:


> I will say the only thing Baboon Arabia has done under MBS is give the youth their social freedoms to an extent to prevent revolts like this.
> 
> Saudi Arab was once the most draconian of Muslim countries. Now Women can drive, the hijab is no longer enforced, and the religious police have largely disappeared. Both sexes can mix in public, dance at raves, go to movie theaters, and cheer at football stadiums.
> 
> These are moves Iran should have made to prevent a color revolution.
> 
> Remember the riots over not being able to attend Football games? Remember the girl who set herself on fire outside a stadium?
> 
> Those were all warnings that the government ignored and double downed on its restrictive policy.


Well Shah gave all these moves too as default even more than any other country but his problem was prioritizing economical growth over political freedom back in 40s while people were demanding the later, when he failed the first one then he got stuck btw both in a way that even those moves didn't help him.
Iran's society for sure is much more complex and much more open than Saudis, IR really need to address people demands ... but I think the main engine of recent protests is economical rather than Hijab or political freedoms which per se are very important but not as much as economy.
So far IR has focused mostly on Islamic part now it is time to pay attention to Republic part too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tsunset

WudangMaster said:


> I hate them so much, but I feel I need to issue a begrudging complement due to the sheer cleverness and what seems to be a professional paint scheme from the small bit seen in the picture.


They got their hands on a little bird at 0:52?

Bruh Iran should ask for some of these choppers, maybe interesting things to study on


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596096183042068480

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Valar.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595794424017162242

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596116008841928704

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## lydian fall

Iran destroyed crusaders hopes 🔫

American turn will be soon 💪 

We will smash them like our futsal, beach soccer and volleyball teams 🦾

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 925boy

Ayo!!, NICE GOING Iran with the win against Wales.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran 2- Wales 0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tsunset

https://www.ibtimes.com/iran-looking-attack-world-cup-2022-qatar-israeli-intel-3638811 Israel may be preparing a false flag terror attack on the World Cup


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596208216706519040


----------



## lydian fall




----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> Iran destroyed crusaders hopes 🔫
> 
> American turn will be soon 💪
> 
> We will smash them like our futsal, beach soccer and volleyball teams 🦾


well . i don't call welsh crusaders , they were just some farmers , on other hand English and Scottish people were far more warmongering people and always were part of crusaders .


that aside USA get a draw from England and as a result at least on paper all the teams can advance and all four team of this group can be also eliminated . 
wonder if Fifa will held the last match of this group at the same time or no ?


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> well . i don't call welsh crusaders , they were just some farmers , on other hand English and Scottish people were far more warmongering people and always were part of crusaders .
> 
> 
> that aside USA get a draw from England and as a result at least on paper all the teams can advance and all four team of this group can be also eliminated .
> wonder if Fifa will held the last match of this group at the same time or no ?



Well these are all data you need:


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> Well these are all data you need:
> 
> View attachment 900464


they made a mistake if Iran and USA get a tie , then wales with a victory over England ascend and Iran and USA stop (in that case wales would have a better GD than Iran) if Iran win USA wales need a 4+ victory over England to ascend in that case Iran and wales ascend
USA for ascending need a victory against Iran 
England will ascend if they don't loose by 4+ goal against wales 
Iran for ascend need a victory against USA or tie against USA and wales don't win England

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

highlights Iran vs Wales


----------



## thesaint

The role of UK intelligence services in the abduction, murder of James Foley


An investigation into British and American collusion with the terror groups that kidnapped and murdered western hostages in Syria




thecradle.co


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> they made a mistake if Iran and USA get a tie , then wales with a victory over England ascend and Iran and USA stop (in that case wales would have a better GD than Iran) if Iran win USA wales need a 4+ victory over England to ascend in that case Iran and wales ascend
> USA for ascending need a victory against Iran
> England will ascend if they don't loose by 4+ goal against wales
> Iran for ascend need a victory against USA or tie against USA and wales don't win England



There are 9 conditions that may happen

In 6 of those conditions Iran will go to the next round if Allah wishes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596521458066653185

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Sardar330 said:


> There are 9 conditions that may happen
> 
> In 6 of those conditions Iran will go to the next round if Allah wishes
> 
> View attachment 900636


as far as I'm concerned there is only one condition for ascending ,and that is a win the rest is only praying for others to achieve something in case of a tie with USA , wales and England can easily reach an agreement that wales win England by +1 goal and England go as the first and wales the second team . 
and let be clear on it , i won't put them beneath resorting to such things


----------



## Sineva

Sineva said:


> Some more data on these items




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595482314804723712

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SalarHaqq

In security breach, Iranian hackers steal Jerusalem bombing footage—WATCH​*Last year, the Moses Staff group published sensitive information about IDF soldiers allegedly stolen from the Israeli Defense Ministry.*

(November 24, 2022 / JNS) Iranian hackers penetrated a major Israeli security organization to steal and subsequently publish surveillance footage that captured one of Wednesday’s twin bombings in Jerusalem.

While most details remain under gag order, Israeli authorities cleared for publication on Thursday that the footage was genuine and was acquired by the Moses Staff group in what amounted to a significant security breach.

“Dark life: You will pay for the blood that has been shed. You will not have peace and comfort in the occupied territories of Palestine. We will determine your end. In addition, we formatted the hard drive of the cameras for you!” the group wrote on Thursday in a Twitter post in Farsi that contained a video with excerpts of the stolen footage.

“You don’t see peace anymore,” it added in both English and Hebrew.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595735496906391553
The Iranian group originally said it had hacked police cameras, a claim Israeli officials denied.

According to reports, Moses Staff several months ago released footage from police cameras placed across Jerusalem and in Tel Aviv.

Last year, the group published data allegedly stolen from the Israeli Defense Ministry that contained sensitive information about IDF soldiers.

Sixteen-year-old Aryeh Shechopek was killed and more than 20 others wounded on Wednesday in two explosions at bus stops located near entrances to Jerusalem.

Authorities believe there were two remotely detonated bombs packed with nails to cause maximum damage.

Police described the explosives as “high quality” and suggested an organized terror cell planned and carried out the attack.









In security breach, Iranian hackers steal Jerusalem bombing footage—WATCH


Last year, the Moses Staff group published sensitive information about IDF soldiers allegedly stolen from the Israeli Defense Ministry.




www.jns.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596566473287376900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

once i said Iranian parliament when there is problem point to wrong direction and try to fix that look at this 
this is the number of empty seat in residency look at the general medicine fields that's disaster , i wonder if 10 years forward we face another disaster like covid-19 or any other disaster how we want to face them 





our parliament solution for fixing our medical problem in crease the number of accepted doctors without provide the necessary equipment and facilities to train them instead fix the disaster that already in emergency medicine we have 298 empty seat that nobody want to apply for in internal medicine 160, pediatrics 184, anesthesiology 214, surgery 58 and obstetrics 71 .
these are the fields that are first line in the disasters and these are the general medicine fields that most be the backbone of our health system

for Gods sake in emergency medicine and anesthesiology there is not enough resident to fill even Tehran universities and these two are the only fields that are trained to care for critical patients.
our health system have become Dermatology and Ophthalmology and Urology a Orthopedic and radiology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> as far as I'm concerned there is only one condition for ascending ,and that is a win the rest is only praying for others to achieve something in case of a tie with USA , wales and England can easily reach an agreement that wales win England by +1 goal and England go as the first and wales the second team .
> and let be clear on it , i won't put them beneath resorting to such things



Yes, Iran must win. Reaching the second round shouldn’t be a thing after all these years.


----------



## Cthulhu

Cthulhu said:


> To think all of this could have been prevented if the IRI was not hell bent on forcing women to wear hijab. You gotta let go of the hijab man.
> 
> *Let it go, Let it go
> Can't hold it back anymore *


*Let it go, Let it go
Can't hold it back anymore 

































*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shawnee

مشکل حجاب حل شده گویا 
ولی بعضی دنبال کوردستان و منافع خودشونن



Hack-Hook said:


> once i said Iranian parliament when there is problem point to wrong direction and try to fix that look at this
> this is the number of empty seat in residency look at the general medicine fields that's disaster , i wonder if 10 years forward we face another disaster like covid-19 or any other disaster how we want to face them
> View attachment 900743
> 
> 
> our parliament solution for fixing our medical problem in crease the number of accepted doctors without provide the necessary equipment and facilities to train them instead fix the disaster that already in emergency medicine we have 298 empty seat that nobody want to apply for in internal medicine 160, pediatrics 184, anesthesiology 214, surgery 58 and obstetrics 71 .
> these are the fields that are first line in the disasters and these are the general medicine fields that most be the backbone of our health system
> 
> for Gods sake in emergency medicine and anesthesiology there is not enough resident to fill even Tehran universities and these two are the only fields that are trained to care for critical patients.
> our health system have become Dermatology and Ophthalmology and Urology a Orthopedic and radiology



So why is that?
Ortho and radiology are money makers also many others.
Why don’t they apply? Location? Reason?

Money is great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596765974945939456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Turkey on the verge of launching another ground offensive in Syria


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596721001534226432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596634092564811777


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> once i said Iranian parliament when there is problem point to wrong direction and try to fix that look at this
> this is the number of empty seat in residency look at the general medicine fields that's disaster , i wonder if 10 years forward we face another disaster like covid-19 or any other disaster how we want to face them
> View attachment 900743
> 
> 
> our parliament solution for fixing our medical problem in crease the number of accepted doctors without provide the necessary equipment and facilities to train them instead fix the disaster that already in emergency medicine we have 298 empty seat that nobody want to apply for in internal medicine 160, pediatrics 184, anesthesiology 214, surgery 58 and obstetrics 71 .
> these are the fields that are first line in the disasters and these are the general medicine fields that most be the backbone of our health system
> 
> for Gods sake in emergency medicine and anesthesiology there is not enough resident to fill even Tehran universities and these two are the only fields that are trained to care for critical patients.
> our health system have become Dermatology and Ophthalmology and Urology a Orthopedic and radiology



وقتی همه ملت وقتشونو تو اینترنت و پای ماهواره هدر بدن و غربی ها به خوبی به هدف هاشون رسیده باشن همین میشه

اول اینستا بعد کتاب ...


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> once i said Iranian parliament when there is problem point to wrong direction and try to fix that look at this
> this is the number of empty seat in residency look at the general medicine fields that's disaster , i wonder if 10 years forward we face another disaster like covid-19 or any other disaster how we want to face them
> View attachment 900743
> 
> 
> our parliament solution for fixing our medical problem in crease the number of accepted doctors without provide the necessary equipment and facilities to train them instead fix the disaster that already in emergency medicine we have 298 empty seat that nobody want to apply for in internal medicine 160, pediatrics 184, anesthesiology 214, surgery 58 and obstetrics 71 .
> these are the fields that are first line in the disasters and these are the general medicine fields that most be the backbone of our health system
> 
> for Gods sake in emergency medicine and anesthesiology there is not enough resident to fill even Tehran universities and these two are the only fields that are trained to care for critical patients.
> our health system have become Dermatology and Ophthalmology and Urology a Orthopedic and radiology


But why? And can you please suggest solutions?


----------



## jauk

The universal disease of narcissism exhibited as wokeness and love for ‘freedom’:


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> مشکل حجاب حل شده گویا
> ولی بعضی دنبال کوردستان و منافع خودشونن
> 
> 
> 
> So why is that?
> Ortho and radiology are money makers also many others.
> Why don’t they apply? Location? Reason?
> 
> Money is great


health ministry strategy in recent year that they valued certain fields more than general fields in medicine , without considering that in emergencies those general medicine fields like internal medicine , emergency medicine and general surgery and anesthesiology are the fields that come to the help of the countries, when you look at the top position of health ministry in recent years and see their field of work . it tell you a little of why . another matter is money , a doctor when he get its specialty has invested at least 13 year of his life in university, the medical economy is not a charity, like every one else he except to reap his investment . when he see that certain fields have at least 60 million for just go and sit in his office and last year we had Teharan university internist professors that get only 10-12m for at least 12-13 x 12h shifts because they had no managerial job (even less than the clerk who sit in front of the head of a hospital office) you think what the result would be specially when he see none of those top fields had to go and visit dangerous patients like covid but fields like emergency medicine ,and anesthesiology had to go and intubate those patient and an internist provided all the care for them in wards and in ICU again its Anesthesiologist that must provide the care for these critical patient .



Sardar330 said:


> وقتی همه ملت وقتشونو تو اینترنت و پای ماهواره هدر بدن و غربی ها به خوبی به هدف هاشون رسیده باشن همین میشه
> 
> اول اینستا بعد کتاب ...


اول اینستا بعدا واتزاپ بعدش تلگرام . کتابهم برای کلاس نمای پذیرایی
همه یک دست یک سایز و یک رنگ .

البته سیاست های اشتباه وزارت خانه در کم بها دادن به رشته های پایه را نباید فراموش کرد . فقط مربوط به پزشکی و رشته های جنرال اون نیست . شما دکترای ریاضی و یا فیزیک و یا فلسفه داشته باش . به نظرت باهاش چه کار میتونی بکنی


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> But why? And can you please suggest solutions?


not my job to provide a solution I only knew its a disaster for our health system . the only answer i can give is separating patients and doctors money transaction , and make it between insurance and doctors . that will reduce the income gap between different fields


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> health ministry strategy in recent year that they valued certain fields more than general fields in medicine , without considering that in emergencies those general medicine fields like internal medicine , emergency medicine and general surgery and anesthesiology are the fields that come to the help of the countries, when you look at the top position of health ministry in recent years and see their field of work . it tell you a little of why . another matter is money , a doctor when he get its specialty has invested at least 13 year of his life in university, the medical economy is not a charity, like every one else he except to reap his investment . when he see that certain fields have at least 60 million for just go and sit in his office and last year we had Teharan university internist professors that get only 10-12m for at least 12-13 x 12h shifts because they had no managerial job (even less than the clerk who sit in front of the head of a hospital office) you think what the result would be specially when he see none of those top fields had to go and visit dangerous patients like covid but fields like emergency medicine ,and anesthesiology had to go and intubate those patient and an internist provided all the care for them in wards and in ICU again its Anesthesiologist that must provide the care for these critical patient .
> 
> 
> اول اینستا بعدا واتزاپ بعدش تلگرام . کتابهم برای کلاس نمای پذیرایی
> همه یک دست یک سایز و یک رنگ .
> 
> البته سیاست های اشتباه وزارت خانه در کم بها دادن به رشته های پایه را نباید فراموش کرد . فقط مربوط به پزشکی و رشته های جنرال اون نیست . شما دکترای ریاضی و یا فیزیک و یا فلسفه داشته باش . به نظرت باهاش چه کار میتونی بکنی



We have radiology and dermatology ophthalmology unfilled too
Why?


----------



## lydian fall

Hack-Hook said:


> health ministry strategy in recent year that they valued certain fields more than general fields in medicine , without considering that in emergencies those general medicine fields like internal medicine , emergency medicine and general surgery and anesthesiology are the fields that come to the help of the countries, when you look at the top position of health ministry in recent years and see their field of work . it tell you a little of why . another matter is money , a doctor when he get its specialty has invested at least 13 year of his life in university, the medical economy is not a charity, like every one else he except to reap his investment . when he see that certain fields have at least 60 million for just go and sit in his office and last year we had Teharan university internist professors that get only 10-12m for at least 12-13 x 12h shifts because they had no managerial job (even less than the clerk who sit in front of the head of a hospital office) you think what the result would be specially when he see none of those top fields had to go and visit dangerous patients like covid but fields like emergency medicine ,and anesthesiology had to go and intubate those patient and an internist provided all the care for them in wards and in ICU again its Anesthesiologist that must provide the care for these critical patient .
> 
> 
> اول اینستا بعدا واتزاپ بعدش تلگرام . کتابهم برای کلاس نمای پذیرایی
> همه یک دست یک سایز و یک رنگ .
> 
> البته سیاست های اشتباه وزارت خانه در کم بها دادن به رشته های پایه را نباید فراموش کرد . فقط مربوط به پزشکی و رشته های جنرال اون نیست . شما دکترای ریاضی و یا فیزیک و یا فلسفه داشته باش . به نظرت باهاش چه کار میتونی بکنی



من خودم بعضی رفیقام فوق لیسانس دارن الان دارن اسنپ کار میکنن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> We have radiology and dermatology ophthalmology unfilled too
> Why?


very little seats remain empty in those fields usually because some one get accepted there but for some reason can't attend so his /her place remain empty and if it happen after the time they announce the reserves , the seat fore that year remain empty



Sardar330 said:


> من خودم بعضی رفیقام فوق لیسانس دارن الان دارن اسنپ کار میکنن


متاسفانه ما به سرمایه های مادی فقط اهمیت میدهیم و سرمایه های دیگر را خیلی وقتها سرمایه به حساب نمیاریم اینم ماجرای یک سال و دو سال 10 سال و 20 سال . 100 سال و 200 نیست . ماجرا ریشه ای تر از این حرفهاست​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

US football team official website and twitter vandalized Iran flag and replaced it with something they created themselves

They deleted it one hour ago after being blasted on twitter





This is the FIFA rules


----------



## Hack-Hook

tsunset said:


> View attachment 900923
> 
> US football team official website and twitter vandalized Iran flag and replaced it with something they created themselves
> 
> They deleted it one hour ago after being blasted on twitter
> 
> View attachment 900925
> 
> This is the FIFA rules


that's not what they created themselves , that is MEK terrorists flag, show the power of the money and to what level official in some countries are bought by them


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> not my job to provide a solution I only knew its a disaster for our health system . the only answer i can give is separating patients and doctors money transaction , and make it between insurance and doctors . that will reduce the income gap between different fields


Which by definition makes you welfare citizenry who complains for not getting what they’re entitled to. You won’t last a day in the West that you idealize.

To each their own.


----------



## Messerschmitt

tsunset said:


> View attachment 900923
> 
> US football team official website and twitter vandalized Iran flag and replaced it with something they created themselves
> 
> They deleted it one hour ago after being blasted on twitter
> 
> View attachment 900925
> 
> This is the FIFA rules




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596888638180446209^ now they added it back lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> Which by definition makes you welfare citizenry who complains for not getting what they’re entitled to. You won’t last a day in the West that you idealize.
> 
> To each their own.


no the transaction is between insurance and patients, its not free
an example is something like Canada or Denmark, that way is cleaner and there is less room for corruption and made patient pay extra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheImmortal

Cthulhu said:


> *Let it go, Let it go
> Can't hold it back anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The novelty of no hijab will wear off soon enough. The question then will be what is the next “demand”?

Once they realize no hijab doesn’t bring them the happiness they truly thought, they will seek something else. Especially once these “young guys” start looking at them different or don’t consider them for marriage. Iranian men still at their hearts are more conservative than their western counterparts no matter what they say or try to believe.

Nonetheless, I do support a referendum on allowing voluntary hijab where the people choose. I just don’t think it’s going to change the core issue the youth has with the government. True prosperity comes from personal growth in many areas of one’s life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> The novelty of no hijab will wear off soon enough. The question then will be what is the next “demand”?
> 
> Once they realize no hijab doesn’t bring them the happiness they truly thought, they will seek something else. *Especially once these “young guys” start looking at them different or don’t consider them for marriage*. Iranian men still at their hearts are more conservative than their western counterparts no matter what they say or try to believe.




its clear you have not been to Iran in last 10-15 years


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> once i said Iranian parliament when there is problem point to wrong direction and try to fix that look at this
> this is the number of empty seat in residency look at the general medicine fields that's disaster , i wonder if 10 years forward we face another disaster like covid-19 or any other disaster how we want to face them
> View attachment 900743
> 
> 
> our parliament solution for fixing our medical problem in crease the number of accepted doctors without provide the necessary equipment and facilities to train them instead fix the disaster that already in emergency medicine we have 298 empty seat that nobody want to apply for in internal medicine 160, pediatrics 184, anesthesiology 214, surgery 58 and obstetrics 71 .
> these are the fields that are first line in the disasters and these are the general medicine fields that most be the backbone of our health system
> 
> for Gods sake in emergency medicine and anesthesiology there is not enough resident to fill even Tehran universities and these two are the only fields that are trained to care for critical patients.
> our health system have become Dermatology and Ophthalmology and Urology a Orthopedic and radiology


Hats off to all medical teams that worked in hospitals and emergancy care units in past couple of years.I wish the best for them and families of them especially the ones that lost a member of family due to battling with covid-19 effects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Rare protests have broken out in China. I honestly feel bad for people in China. It's been 3 years and the government is still implementing a strict zero Covid policy. It's now gotten to the point where some people are simply fed up.

Recently people in China were exposed to footage from the World Cup in Qatar. Many Chinese were left confused and some became enraged, seeing crowds of people from all over the world without masks while they're still under a strict lockdown.


----------



## sha ah

I hadn't heard about this. Interesting.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Supreme Leader urges turning use of huge sea capacities into common culture in Iran​




Elsewhere in his remarks, Supreme Leader stressed the *importance of animations in introducing the diverse opportunities of the sea*, saying that by taking advantage of artistic productions and introducing the sea capabilities of the country, both in the military and civil sectors, people's enthusiasm to use this opportunity will increase.





Japanese or Iranian ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

https://kashmirobserver.net/2022/11/26/whats-happening-in-iran/ Good analysis of whats happening since 2 months



> Misinformation about Iran has spread like a plague with deliberate attempts to poison the minds of readers and viewers outside Iran. There are a plethora of Persian-language media outlets targeting Iran from Europe, especially the UK based and Saudi-funded Iran International, engaged in a smear campaign 24×7. Most of the news they broadcast and Western media rely on these days will not count as journalism but as full-fledged media warfare. And, unfortunately, such media coverage is taken as gospel truth in much of the world, including in South Asia. Let’s get this straight. It’s not the same old-school journalism where facts are sacred and truth matters. Now it’s all about the battle of narratives. And Western media has aggressively sought to impose its narrative through extreme measures, even to the extent of fueling unrest and bloodshed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Of course, there is resentment and people have grievances. Let’s not forget the country has been reeling under decades of draconian sanctions, which have taken a heavy toll on ordinary people. Tenth months into the Ukraine war, inflation and food crisis have assumed alarming proportions across Europe. Imagine 43 years of economic war against Iran, and yet the country has not collapsed”*
> 
> 
> 
> The agenda is clear – to bring about the “regime change” in Iran and make it a vassal state again, subservient to the West.
Click to expand...




> *Does Iranian system of governance allow public protests and what has been its response to the events so far?*
> 
> 
> Protest, as per Iran’s constitution, is an inalienable democratic right of citizens. In fact, soon after the shocking news broke out, President Ebrahim Raeisi ordered a high-level probe into the incident, parliament speaker Bagher Ghalibaf proposed reforms in the modus operandi of the country’s morality police, and judiciary chief Mohseni Ejei assured justice and accountability. This was before the protests turned into deadly riots. Iranian authorities made it clear that they are willing to listen to protesters but will not tolerate anarchy, violence and vandalism. But, unfortunately, that’s what happened.
> 
> *If so, why are protests continuing?*
> 
> Even before the forensic report came out, many Western leaders issued inflammatory statements, holding Iranian officials responsible for the young woman’s death. A slew of so -called human rights related sanctions were imposed by both the United States and the European Union. Interestingly, the forensic report ruled out any foul play in the woman’s death, attributing it to her underlying health issues. So, basically, the outcry in the West had nothing to do with women’s rights per se. It was part of the “maximum pressure campaign” against Iran to bring about “regime change” in the country. It was an opportunity for the US and its allies to mount pressure on Iran and gain leverage in the ongoing nuclear deal talks.
> 
> Let’s be honest about this. Many Western powers alongside the Israeli regime had a direct role in fanning the flames of riots in Iran in recent weeks. More than 40 foreign nationals were held by Iran’s security agencies during the riots. A large cache of arms was supplied from the Iraqi Kurdistan region, which is the stronghold of Isareli spy agency. We saw fatal attacks on policemen and paramilitary Basiji forces, as well as destruction of public properties across the country, from Mashhad to Isfahan to Khuzestan. Even a popular shrine was attacked by Daesh and no Western leader condemned it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597126784067436545


----------



## aryobarzan

Tehran in a fall day:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Flotilla

sha ah said:


> Rare protests have broken out in China. I honestly feel bad for people in China. It's been 3 years and the government is still implementing a strict zero Covid policy. It's now gotten to the point where some people are simply fed up.
> 
> Recently people in China were exposed to footage from the World Cup in Qatar. Many Chinese were left confused and some became enraged, seeing crowds of people from all over the world without masks while they're still under a strict lockdown.


I think that comes from polarization of societies. People start to become tired about economical and society issues. And you can find it from USA to China, passing from EU and Iran even... Hard times are coming around!.


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> Rare protests have broken out in China. I honestly feel bad for people in China. It's been 3 years and the government is still implementing a strict zero Covid policy. It's now gotten to the point where some people are simply fed up.
> 
> Recently people in China were exposed to footage from the World Cup in Qatar. Many Chinese were left confused and some became enraged, seeing crowds of people from all over the world without masks while they're still under a strict lockdown.


Again, this person is posting from anti-Chinese sources. The same anti-Iranian sources. Don't 'feel bad for the people of China' Argentina. Feel bad for yourself as a shill for foreigners and a traitor to the people. Many thanks.


----------



## jauk

TheImmortal said:


> The novelty of no hijab will wear off soon enough. The question then will be what is the next “demand”?
> 
> Once they realize no hijab doesn’t bring them the happiness they truly thought, they will seek something else. Especially once these “young guys” start looking at them different or don’t consider them for marriage. Iranian men still at their hearts are more conservative than their western counterparts no matter what they say or try to believe.
> 
> Nonetheless, I do support a referendum on allowing voluntary hijab where the people choose. I just don’t think it’s going to change the core issue the youth has with the government. True prosperity comes from personal growth in many areas of one’s life.


Exactly. But can't have a referendum. A referendum assumes the citizenry knows what it wants, the broader impact, and without external influence. None of those conditions can ever be met which is main flaw in the 'one man one vote' system.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> that's not what they created themselves , that is MEK terrorists flag, show the power of the money and to what level official in some countries are bought by them



It's been over twenty years that the MKO terrorist cult switched from this one to the lion and sun bearing flag (in a design iteration of their own, with a couple of distinctive details). Around the same time they de-emphasized their defining "Marxist-Islamic" ideology and began claiming that they're the inheritors of "Mossadeq's" way, along with their use of hollow, fallacious catchphrases of western political culture such as "democracy" (a slogan of theirs has been "the MKO is the only democratic alternative to the Islamic Republic"), "human rights", "women's rights" etc .

Given the above, what was witnessed here was entirely the US regime's own doing.

Also that money the MKO is bribing western politicians with (mostly MP's) originates itself in the west, in zionist circles and in western client states of the Persian Gulf. The MKO has no significant autonomous source of income nor did they inherit a fortune from past activities. They're funded and propped up by the zionists, Saudi regime and NATO members.

The primary source of mischief is and remains the zio-American empire. To the empire a surreal, isolated, unpopular terrorist cult like the MKO is simply a tool they task with doing their dirty work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> very little seats remain empty in those fields usually because some one get accepted there but for some reason can't attend so his /her place remain empty and if it happen after the time they announce the reserves , the seat fore that year remain empty
> 
> 
> متاسفانه ما به سرمایه های مادی فقط اهمیت میدهیم و سرمایه های دیگر را خیلی وقتها سرمایه به حساب نمیاریم اینم ماجرای یک سال و دو سال 10 سال و 20 سال . 100 سال و 200 نیست . ماجرا ریشه ای تر از این حرفهاست​



True. US values internists and primary care less as well.

This is also true for engineers who are paid less than an internists. Their job is very valuable.

Also military people


----------



## Nevsky

Good luck for tomorrow, guys, hope you smash them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597323093202305024

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> It's been twenty years or more that the MKO terrorist cult switched from this one to the lion and sun flag (in a design iteration of their own, with a couple of distinctive details). So what was witnessed here was entirely the US regime's own doing.
> 
> Also that money the MKO is bribing western politicians with (mostly MP's) originates itself in the west, in zionist circles and in western client states of the Persian Gulf. The MKO has no significant autonomous source of income nor did they inherit a fortune from past activities. They're funded and propped up by the zionists, Saudi regime and NATO members.
> 
> The primary source of mischief is and remains the zio-American empire. To the empire a surreal, isolated terrorist cult like the MKO is simply a tool they task with doing their dirty work.


their flag just changed to fool some monarchist , the flag without any emblem was their design
you want to see what they are , this will tell you that








Shawnee said:


> True. US values internists and primary care less as well.
> 
> This is also true for engineers who are paid less than an internists. Their job is very valuable.
> 
> Also military people


on that you are right but there is a difference here 
there the difference in income is between 245000$ yearly to 570000$ yearly at most the plastic surgeon get twice an internist , here they get more than 10-20 time and its all health ministery wrong strategies 








The doctors paid the most (and the least), charted


Physician compensation increased significantly in early 2022 compared with the last two years of the pandemic, according to Medscape's Physician Compensation Report 2022. See which physicians are paid the most (and the least) by specialty, geography, and gender on our interactive charts.




www.advisory.com


----------



## sha ah

https://www.rt.com/sport/567340-us-coach-berhalter-apologizes-iran-flag/


US coach apologizes after Iran flag scandal​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> https://www.rt.com/sport/567340-us-coach-berhalter-apologizes-iran-flag/
> 
> 
> US coach apologizes after Iran flag scandal​
> View attachment 901311


Wow!!
The americans actually apologised for that stupid stunt,I`m literally astonished!!!.🤯
I suspect that the possibility of a ten game ban was very real and left the americans scrambling.
*https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2022/11/27/2812899/iran-to-file-complaint-to-fifa-ethics-committee-against-us-soccer-team*


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

انتشار نتایج پژوهش استاد دانشگاه تهران درباره شیرین‌سازی آب دریا در الزویر​




معین‌الدینی درباره ضرورت‌های انجام این پژوهش گفت: یکی از ملزومات توسعه صنعتی، تهیه آب مورد نیاز برای مصارف صنعتی و آشامیدنی است؛ به گونه‌ای که کمترین پیامدهای محیط زیستی را به همراه داشته باشد. نمک‌زدایی آب دریا، راه‌حلی شناخته‌شده برای تأمین آب در سراسر جهان، به‌ویژه در کشورهایی با منابع آبی محدود مانند کشورهای حوزه خلیج فارس است. با این حال ارزیابی پیامدهای محیط زیستی شیرین‌سازی آب دریا در حوزه خلیج فارس تاکنون به طور جامع انجام نشده است.

عضو هیأت علمی دانشکده منابع طبیعی دانشگاه تهران افزود: از این رو با توجه به تغییرات اساسی در شرایط محیط زیستی، نیاز به نگاه نوآورانه در طراحی و اجرای برنامه‌های سامانه مدیریت محیط زیست بر اساس پیامدهای محیط زیستی احساس می‌شود. از سوی دیگر یکی از دیدگاه‌های پیشرو نسبت به شرایط محیط زیست، دیدگاه پایداری و یکی از ابزارهای مهم برای سنجش وضعیت پایداری، روش ارزیابی چرخه زندگی محصولات و خدمات است.

این پژوهش به صورت مشترک توسط عضو هیأت علمی دانشگاه تهران و پژوهشگرانی از دانشگاه اراک، دانشگاه جنوبی دانمارک، دانشگاه فنی دانمارک، پتروشیمی پردیس و دانشگاه تربیت مدرس انجام شده و مقاله منتج از آن از طریق پیوند زیر در دسترس قرار گرفته است:

Life cycle assessment of reverse osmosis for high-salinity seawater desalination process: Potable and industrial water production


----------



## Muhammed45




----------



## aryobarzan

US military bases...Latest I have seen..looks like Iran's eastern borders are now clear... northern border still has Baku republic infection.. Iran, Russia, China are now gatekeepers of the new world order..lol..






And the other side of our planet..China will be busy!!:





Africa..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iraqi soldier

Iran is the front line to counter American influence in Asia

China and Russia know this

And they want to support her to be strong


aryobarzan said:


> US military bases...Latest I have seen..looks like Iran's eastern borders are now clear... northern border still has Baku republic infection.. Iran, Russia, China are now gatekeepers of the new world order..lol..
> 
> View attachment 901402
> 
> 
> And the other side of our planet..China will be busy!!:
> View attachment 901404
> 
> 
> Africa..
> View attachment 901405


Iran is the front line to counter American influence in Asia

China and Russia know this

And they want to support her to be strong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tsunset

https://thecradle.co/Article/News/18924


> The drills estimate that 1,500 missiles launched by Hezbollah will land in Israel per day and that 300 Israelis are likely to be killed in the first nine days of fighting. Hezbollah’s elite
Click to expand...


----------



## Cthulhu

Shawnee said:


> مشکل حجاب حل شده گویا


No it's not solved, If you think the conservative Islamists would let go of trying to forcefully shove their sh!t down everyone's throat then you're very naive my friend.


----------



## SalarHaqq

Hack-Hook said:


> their flag just changed to fool some monarchist , the flag without any emblem was their design



It was not their design. The three-colored flag has been the civil and merchant fleet flag of Iran (as opposed to the state flag) for about three quarters of a century. It had official status in that capacity during the Constitutional Revolution (1906-1907), and then from 1910 to 1980. It also appeared as part of the standard of the Crown Prince as well as on certain military banners under the toppled monarchy.

Below's a German descriptive chart of Iranian national, military and state flags / banners in use during the Pahlavi period:






The only (re-)design work done by MKO terrorists was on the lion and sun emblem. And it's been over twenty years that they've no longer sported the plain tricolor flag.

So the USA football team's "Twitter" account posting an image of that sort of a flag does not imply MKO involvement. Also and more importantly, the MKO is a USA and zionist proxy to start with, not the other way around. The MKO does not determine USA regime policy, it's Washington's hostility towards Iran which has spawned the likes of the MKO.

Blame falls on the USA regime either way, since they're the ones pulling the terrorist cult's strings. It's Washington which granted them protected status after its illegal invasion of Iraq in 2003. The CIA has been supporting them systematically, along with Mossad and more recently Saudi intelligence. It's the CIA which oversaw their relocation to Albania and established the local operational base for them, and so on.



> you want to see what they are ,



Contrary to the 1970's-1980's, the MKO terrorist cult does not adhere to any coherent, structuring ideology anymore. Or rather, the only "ideology" they follow boils down to the slogan: "the Islamic Republic is evil", and that's very much it.

Internally they may continue to indoctrinate their rank and file with teachings from earlier days but it's been ages since they've ceased pursuing comprehensive ideological goals. A grouplet that acts as a mercenary for the zionists and the USA, that's being advertised on Saudi International broadcasts and which openly celebrated "I"SIS's 2014 occupation of parts of Iraq (on their so-called "NCRI" website, the MKO were then seen describing the Daesh onslaught as a "popular revolution" of Iraqis against the IR-friendly government in Baghdad), does not even believe in the tenets those symbols on their party emblem would tend to embody.



> this will tell you that



The standard format of that is red on a white rather than yellow background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

The_Username said:


> Wow.. I often do not login. I read a lot of stuff and shake my head... Sometime I want to reply, but I don't... Been there, done that, argued, accumulated hundreds of posts and upvotes, got to the next level....It does not matter.
> The days of the K-Pars, and the older IMF site, the IMF site that followed and was taken down... they are all gone, so is the true original "Username".
> But come-on!! are we talking about guys living in remote villages of Afghanistan, Southern Balouchestan province of Iran or northern Tehran and other major cities? wake up and smell the coffee! for as many conservative guys that you might see in those places, there are guys in other places who would not even consider a hijabi girl for marriage. I can not believe I even read stuff like this in the 21st century! Looking at a girl differently because she looks more like a normal girl... yeah this is rich! Peace....



Look at the west, they have over sexualised their culture, they have encouraged women to become whores

Feminist ideology and birth control encourage and encouraged women to act like men, they build up a body count of where they started to sleep around from their teen years and got turned out by man after man

The average marriage in the west now last about 7 years

Adultery is rampant

They have multiple partners and thus can't bond with their husbands


Only about 20% of men in the west USE about 70% of the women in their 20s and by use I mean fcuk


Dating apps are prolific

They have encouraged debased, debauched culture

And by the time the women are in their 30s they have ben used repeatedly and dumped by the 20% of men who have the advantage

These women then blame all men including the 80% who have average game as TRASH


As the women enter their 30s they start to lose what made them special, is their beauty and are left 




Feminist culture, the over sexualised culture has destroyed the institute of marriage which is so BIASED against men that it's pointless getting married



You might ask me why am I saying all this,,, because this shit is what is why they are trying to promote in Muslim majority

Muslim countries are the last hold out and between the western liberals, Murtads and feminists they want a fall of Muslim society so they can pump this shit everywhere





Hijab is not just a piece of cloth, it's the representation of the faithful, piety, loyalty and should be encouraged and valued as the counter to the debauchery currently being peddled

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
 1


----------



## sha ah




----------



## Avicenna

hussain0216 said:


> Look at the west, they have over sexualised their culture, they have encouraged women to become whores
> 
> Feminist ideology and birth control encourage and encouraged women to act like men, they build up a body count of where they started to sleep around from their teen years and got turned out by man after man
> 
> The average marriage in the west now last about 7 years
> 
> Adultery is rampant
> 
> They have multiple partners and thus can't bond with their husbands
> 
> 
> Only about 20% of men in the west USE about 70% of the women in their 20s and by use I mean fcuk
> 
> 
> Dating apps are prolific
> 
> They have encouraged debased, debauched culture
> 
> And by the time the women are in their 30s they have ben used repeatedly and dumped by the 20% of men who have the advantage
> 
> These women then blame all men including the 80% who have average game as TRASH
> 
> 
> As the women enter their 30s they start to lose what made them special, is their beauty and are left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feminist culture, the over sexualised culture has destroyed the institute of marriage which is so BIASED against men that it's pointless getting married
> 
> 
> 
> You might ask me why am I saying all this,,, because this shit is what is why they are trying to promote in Muslim majority
> 
> Muslim countries are the last hold out and between the western liberals, Murtads and feminists they want a fall of Muslim society so they can pump this shit everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijab is not just a piece of cloth, it's the representation of the faithful, piety, loyalty and should be encouraged and valued as the counter to the debauchery currently being peddled



One of the best posts I've ever read on PDF.

Straight facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avicenna

The_Username said:


> Bravo, Bravo, Bravo.... Thanks for the lecture.... If it was intended as one. It was more like the talking points of the religious Right. I know, Forty years ago I used to repeat the same stuff... Your statistics are very interesting, but please back them up with a well respected reference or research article. 20% is this, and 70% is that does not mean anything unless you have evidence to back it up.
> 
> Your premise is that not having hijab means that you are a Promiscuous whore. It is a false premise. It is a premise that is preached by the religious right to further its own interest and coerce women into submission. There are young women who cover their hair, but also commit adultery, get abortion, shoplift, or commit murder. There are young women who don't cover their hair and never commit such offenses. I digress, but hijab is not even mandatory in Islam. Quaran clearly says that it is "better" for the believers to cover themselves. It is not an absolute requirement.
> 
> You managed to do the same manipulation as is customary in the circles of religious right. The discussion was that there are plenty of young men who don't look down on women who don't wear the hijab, and actually prefer to marry someone who is not from a religious and fundamentalist background. Then all the sudden you pulled a fundamentalist argument that 70% of the women in the West are promiscuous whores who have sex with 20% of men without offering a shred of evidence where you get your statistics from. You don't even clarify that even if true, what does it have to do with what I said before.
> 
> Regardless, I did not mean to start posting again... please don't entice me to get involved in the forum. Peace



I'm not sure how old you are or what experience you've had dealing with the opposite sex in the "West".

He is 100 percent correct.

Focus less on the hijab and more on the general message of his post.

Regardless, there is a very clear agenda by the liberal west.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Large scale protests seem to have largely dissipated but there are still intermitent cases of civil unrest popping up throughout Iran


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597628111226433541
Are you surprised ? I'm also hearing that generators sent to Ukraine for the winter are being sold on the black market.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597569791518466049

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> No it's not solved, If you think the conservative Islamists would let go of trying to forcefully shove their sh!t down everyone's throat then you're very naive my friend.


الان فکر کنم متروی تهران نماد زیبایی از حجاب کامله. شما انگار تو باغ نیستی اصلا


----------



## Cthulhu

Muhammed45 said:


> الان فکر کنم متروی تهران نماد زیبایی از حجاب کامله.


الان متروی تهران چشه مشکل چی چیه؟


----------



## Muhammed45

Cthulhu said:


> الان متروی تهران چشه مشکل چی چیه؟


والله مشکل اینه این پوششی که تو اکثر جاهای تهران هست تو خود خیابانهای اروپا هم رسم نیست. پوشش چسبان، مانتوهای کوتاه و آرایش عجیب و غریب با 20 سانت ناخن و 5 سانت ضخامت ابروها چند سانت ضخامت سفید کننده و رژ لب و بقیه موارد. آدم یاد این کارتون های عروس مردگان و شخصیت های عجیب و غریب میفته

حجابی که شما واسه ما به عنوان حجاب معرفی میکنی جسد متعفنی از اون چيزيه که تو ذهن ما هست. بهتره از اروپا مدل بگیریم، لااقل پوشش اونها فاحشه خانه های خیابانی رو یادآوری نمیکنه


----------



## sha ah

Rybar's latest updates 

Nov 28, 2022


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597880244534652929
Nov 29, 2022


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597891238510092289


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> والله مشکل اینه این پوششی که تو اکثر جاهای تهران هست تو خود خیابانهای اروپا هم رسم نیست. پوشش چسبان، مانتوهای کوتاه و آرایش عجیب و غریب با 20 سانت ناخن و 5 سانت ضخامت ابروها چند سانت ضخامت سفید کننده و رژ لب و بقیه موارد. آدم یاد این کارتون های عروس مردگان و شخصیت های عجیب و غریب میفته
> 
> حجابی که شما واسه ما به عنوان حجاب معرفی میکنی جسد متعفنی از اون چيزيه که تو ذهن ما هست. بهتره از اروپا مدل بگیریم، لااقل پوشش اونها فاحشه خانه های خیابانی رو یادآوری نمیکنه


the result of pressuring a spring and the pressure removed , give it time it become stable .
about cosmetics , well its not new , its old . middle east is the main market for international companies which deal in cosmetics . about the clothes well i saw open abdomen closes , you complain about slimfit clothes


----------



## sha ah

In a recent speech Ursula Von Der Leyen, head of the European commission, claimed that 100,000 Ukrainian servicemen have been killed since the start of the war. Right after the video was released, all traces of it were deleted and a new video was released, with the specific statement edited out of the speech.

What does this mean ? Well using the NATO standard for casualty rates, for every 1 killed, there are atleast 3 injured, captured or missing. This means that Ukraine must have sustained 400,000 casualties thus far. That is the minimum.

However if we consider all the evidence which points to a lack of weapons/supplies, lack of sufficient training, casualty rates as high as 80% in some cases based on interviews with Ukrainian soldiers, Based on all that, it's not difficult to believe that Ukraine has sustained more than 500,000 casualties.

Recently Zelensky stated that he would share the casualty rates with the Ukrainian people when the time was right. He claimed that it was a "sensitive" issue.









Mention of 100,000 Ukrainian soldiers killed during war removed from address of Head of European Commission


The statement that Ukraine has allegedly lost an estimated 100,000 military and 20,000 civilians in the war against Russia has been removed from the address of the head of the European Commission.




www.pravda.com.ua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

hussain0216 said:


> Look at the west, they have over sexualised their culture, they have encouraged women to become whores
> 
> Feminist ideology and birth control encourage and encouraged women to act like men, they build up a body count of where they started to sleep around from their teen years and got turned out by man after man
> 
> The average marriage in the west now last about 7 years
> 
> Adultery is rampant
> 
> They have multiple partners and thus can't bond with their husbands
> 
> 
> Only about 20% of men in the west USE about 70% of the women in their 20s and by use I mean fcuk
> 
> 
> Dating apps are prolific
> 
> They have encouraged debased, debauched culture
> 
> And by the time the women are in their 30s they have ben used repeatedly and dumped by the 20% of men who have the advantage
> 
> These women then blame all men including the 80% who have average game as TRASH
> 
> 
> As the women enter their 30s they start to lose what made them special, is their beauty and are left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feminist culture, the over sexualised culture has destroyed the institute of marriage which is so BIASED against men that it's pointless getting married
> 
> 
> 
> You might ask me why am I saying all this,,, because this shit is what is why they are trying to promote in Muslim majority
> 
> Muslim countries are the last hold out and between the western liberals, Murtads and feminists they want a fall of Muslim society so they can pump this shit everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijab is not just a piece of cloth, it's the representation of the faithful, piety, loyalty and should be encouraged and valued as the counter to the debauchery currently being peddled


I suggest hijab for MEN.....how about special glasses that are opaque to skin color....Men would wear them by LAW in Iran and that will stop them from having Sexual desires on women..WHY women always have to pay the price for sextual deviance of men...

How about putting a bag over men's head by LAW in Iran... add those special glasses and hey we have a perfect non-sexual interaction in society.. when that happens women in Iran can freely choose what to wear..just think of that..logic works bothways


----------



## jauk

hussain0216 said:


> Look at the west, they have over sexualised their culture, they have encouraged women to become whores
> 
> Feminist ideology and birth control encourage and encouraged women to act like men, they build up a body count of where they started to sleep around from their teen years and got turned out by man after man
> 
> The average marriage in the west now last about 7 years
> 
> Adultery is rampant
> 
> They have multiple partners and thus can't bond with their husbands
> 
> 
> Only about 20% of men in the west USE about 70% of the women in their 20s and by use I mean fcuk
> 
> 
> Dating apps are prolific
> 
> They have encouraged debased, debauched culture
> 
> And by the time the women are in their 30s they have ben used repeatedly and dumped by the 20% of men who have the advantage
> 
> These women then blame all men including the 80% who have average game as TRASH
> 
> 
> As the women enter their 30s they start to lose what made them special, is their beauty and are left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feminist culture, the over sexualised culture has destroyed the institute of marriage which is so BIASED against men that it's pointless getting married
> 
> 
> 
> You might ask me why am I saying all this,,, because this shit is what is why they are trying to promote in Muslim majority
> 
> Muslim countries are the last hold out and between the western liberals, Murtads and feminists they want a fall of Muslim society so they can pump this shit everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijab is not just a piece of cloth, it's the representation of the faithful, piety, loyalty and should be encouraged and valued as the counter to the debauchery currently being peddled


I agree with everything you said 100%. That said, _hokoomat _must address the issue of using these beliefs as a vector to attack the weak minded populations. It's a hard problem and a possible Achilles Heel which must be addressed. @aryobarzan


----------



## Battlion25

sha ah said:


> In a recent speech Ursula Von Der Leyen, head of the European commission, claimed that 100,000 Ukrainian servicemen have been killed since the start of the war. Right after the video was released, all traces of it were deleted and a new video was released, with the specific statement edited out of the speech.
> 
> What does this mean ? Well using the NATO standard for casualty rates, for every 1 killed, there are atleast 3 injured, captured or missing. This means that Ukraine must have sustained 400,000 casualties thus far. That is the minimum.
> 
> However if we consider all the evidence which points to a lack of weapons/supplies, lack of sufficient training, casualty rates as high as 80% in some cases based on interviews with Ukrainian soldiers, Based on all that, it's not difficult to believe that Ukraine has sustained more than 500,000 casualties.
> 
> Recently Zelensky stated that he would share the casualty rates with the Ukrainian people when the time was right. He claimed that it was a "sensitive" issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mention of 100,000 Ukrainian soldiers killed during war removed from address of Head of European Commission
> 
> 
> The statement that Ukraine has allegedly lost an estimated 100,000 military and 20,000 civilians in the war against Russia has been removed from the address of the head of the European Commission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pravda.com.ua



You know what is funny? that people actully believe in the casualty numbers the Americans have been presenting for the last 5-6 decades which is laughable and low IQ that some don't question it example these who consume mainstream media.

Example the Americans have been claiming around 10k to 20k KIA in Vietnam but decades later it was proven to be 200.000+ US KIA in action in that 10 year war.

To this day some actully believe Allied forces only lost 7k+ in Afghanistan which is extremely laughable where as the numbers released by the IEA is the real estimation which is around 150.000+ Allied forces + 300.000 ANA and ANP losses and on the other side around 500.000 IEA losses thru out the course of the 20 year conflict. These are the real realistic numbers but due to propaganda they will never release the true allied forces casualities because it would cause uproar but as you may know war does one thing which is kill combatants on all sides and the more there is engagements the more there is loss of life which is normal.

The 100.000 losses on both sides in the Ukraine war is realistic numbers. When you have a large conventional engagements across such a vaste lands casualities happen and if they didn't then whatever is happening there is not war but rather a movie is being shoot there.

There is a mathematical probabilities in conventional engagements when you factor in the amount of battles, lines, skirmishes, ambushes, counterattacks or offensives etc etc if you count the amount that occured in line with the numbers being presented in anywhere the US has been active is not only bullshxt but filmsy especially in Ukraine


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> Large scale protests seem to have largely dissipated but <CLIP!>


As a reminder to everyone, this person has repeatedly post anti-Iranian content from anti-Iranian sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597923979758829571

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

I will post anything that is relevant or interesting. If something contradicts your worldview then maybe you should develop some critical thinking skills rather than spamming the same message over and over ? Just a suggestion.

Also how is footage of protests or clashes taking place in Iran anti Iranian ? Just because the mullahs don't want people to see it, that makes it anti Iranian by default ? 

Just to clarify, Iran is a national entity which has existed for thousands of years. The Islamic Republic is system, a form of governance which has existed for merely 43 years, like the Pahlavi or Qajar governments which preceded it. Regimes, governments, are not the be all, end all of a civilization or nation. People can be loyal to a nation while opposing the ruling establishment. 

I personally don't have anything against the Islamic Republic. If they can perform I will give them credit where credit is due. However lately with the state of the economy and with the way they've handled the protests which have morphed into riots, with the country now teetering on the brink, I'm pessimistic about their prospects to say the least.

And to those who want to simply deflect the blame and point the finger at external forces, well that's not good enough. At the end of the day, they're the ones in charge of the country and therefore they bear responsibility for everything that has happened and is happening inside Iran.

Anyways that's just my opinion. I thought I would defend myself since this person keeps spamming messages about me being anti Iranian.



jauk said:


> As a reminder to everyone, this person has repeatedly post anti-Iranian content from anti-Iranian sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> I will post anything that is relevant or interesting. If something contradicts your worldview then maybe you should develop some critical thinking skills rather than spamming the same message over and over ? Just a suggestion.
> 
> Also how is footage of protests or clashes taking place in Iran anti Iranian ? Just because the mullahs don't want people to see it, that makes it anti Iranian by default ?
> 
> Just to clarify, Iran is a national entity which has existed for thousands of years. The Islamic Republic is system, a form of governance which has existed for merely 43 years, like the Pahlavi or Qajar governments which preceded it. Regimes, governments, are not the be all, end all of a civilization or nation. People can be loyal to a nation while opposing the ruling establishment.
> 
> I personally don't have anything against the Islamic Republic. If they can perform I will give them credit where credit is due. However lately with the state of the economy and with the way they've handled the protests which have morphed into riots, with the country now teetering on the brink, I'm pessimistic about their prospects to say the least.
> 
> And to those who want to simply deflect the blame and point the finger at external forces, well that's not good enough. At the end of the day, they're the ones in charge of the country and therefore they bear responsibility for everything that has happened and is happening inside Iran.
> 
> Anyways that's just my opinion. I thought I would defend myself since this person keeps spamming messages about me being anti Iranian.


This person continues to rationalize posting anti-Iranian content from anti-Iranian sources.


----------



## hussain0216

aryobarzan said:


> I suggest hijab for MEN.....how about special glasses that are opaque to skin color....Men would wear them by LAW in Iran and that will stop them from having Sexual desires on women..WHY women always have to pay the price for sextual deviance of men...
> 
> How about putting a bag over men's head by LAW in Iran... add those special glasses and hey we have a perfect non-sexual interaction in society.. when that happens women in Iran can freely choose what to wear..just think of that..logic works bothways



How about you cut your dick off? 

Simping for this crap isn't a solution

Learn from the mistakes the west is making and the shitshow they are creating for themselves, their own men, women and children

It's a dumpster fire



Hijab isn't a piece of cloth on a women's head, As Muslims we view Islam as the word of God
God understands the nature of his creation

Don't talk shit about changing the nature of man, it is what it is

Hijab is worth something and rather then bending to the crazy feminist ideology that has destroyed the family in the west we need to stand up to it

Islam is the last bastion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lydian fall

sha ah said:


> Large scale protests seem to have largely dissipated but there are still intermitent cases of civil unrest popping up throughout Iran
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597628111226433541


They get paid by cryptocurrency


----------



## aryobarzan

hussain0216 said:


> How about you cut your dick off?
> 
> Simping for this crap isn't a solution
> 
> Learn from the mistakes the west is making and the shitshow they are creating for themselves, their own men, women and children
> 
> It's a dumpster fire
> 
> 
> 
> Hijab isn't a piece of cloth on a women's head, As Muslims we view Islam as the word of God
> God understands the nature of his creation
> 
> Don't talk shit about changing the nature of man, it is what it is
> 
> Hijab is worth something and rather then bending to the crazy feminist ideology that has destroyed the family in the west we need to stand up to it
> 
> Islam is the last bastion


If you are sex deprived others are not...do not get personal in a discussion you shit head..make your point without attacking the person with opposing views..what do they teach you in your schools and keep your religion to yourself..


----------



## aryobarzan

Iran thwarted all-out hybrid war waged by 47 foreign spy agencies​
*“Forty-seven spy agencies launched an all-out hybrid war against the Islamic Republic of Iran,” he said, adding that “disappointed with face-to-face war,” the enemy opted for “hybrid war” using media and psychological operations to deceive the Iranian nation into going with their tide.*









Iran thwarted all-out hybrid war waged by 47 foreign spy agencies: Basij chief


The head of Basij volunteer forces says the Islamic Republic of Iran successfully managed to thwart hybrid war planned by 47 foreign spy agencies during the recent foreign-backed riots in the country.




www.presstv.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

aryobarzan said:


> If you are sex deprived others are not...do not get personal in a discussion you shit head..make your point without attacking the person with opposing views..what do they teach you in your schools and keep your religion to yourself..



There was no personal attack, it was a serious question How about you cut your dick off?

The nature of man is a reality, Islam has given guidance

Seeing what they are doing in the west up front, the degradation of women at the alter of feminism

What simps western men have become, it's natural to not want to tolerate this bullshit in Muslims society

If you are a Kaffir or parsi then you and your women can do what they like, no one cares, but it's a Muslims prerogative whether Sunni, Shia or other to defend against this horrendous ideologies that are destroying families in the west


----------



## aryobarzan

hussain0216 said:


> There was no personal attack, it was a serious question How about you cut your dick off?
> 
> The nature of man is a reality, Islam has given guidance
> 
> Seeing what they are doing in the west up front, the degradation of women at the alter of feminism
> 
> What simps western men have become, it's natural to not want to tolerate this bullshit in Muslims society
> 
> If you are a Kaffir or parsi then you and your women can do what they like, no one cares, but it's a Muslims prerogative whether Sunni, Shia or other to defend against this horrendous ideologies that are destroying families in the west


Iran is not ISLAM...Iranians do not want to live and breath Islam 24/7...A minority in Iran is imposing their view on Majority...No one asked if Iranians want to be covered in Hijab...Iranian revolution was not about Islam..it was about removing Tyranny of the shah..no one asked to be covered in Hijab...This minority is being tolerated by majority because they have done some good things for Iran also but the welcome is running out ..they have to listen to voice of majority which has been silent for now..
PS: I am not Kaffir..I am Iranian

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## mohsen

Thanks to all of it's support for terrorism against Iran, this forum was blocked by Iranian government. and as long as it's blocked, I wont participate in the discussions anymore.
good luck to all.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## hussain0216

aryobarzan said:


> Iran is not ISLAM...Iranians do not want to live and breath Islam 24/7...A minority in Iran is imposing their view on Majority...No one asked if Iranians want to be covered in Hijab...Iranian revolution was not about Islam..it was about removing Tyranny of the shah..no one asked to be covered in Hijab...This minority is being tolerated by majority because they have done some good thing for Iran also but the welcome is running out ..they have to listen to voice of majority which has been silent for now..



And by all means Murtads or parsis can debase themselves and their women just like the west, they have no value

BUT There are 2 billion Muslims in the world , Islam is the last bastion holding out against this debauchery and millions of Muslims in Iran have the right to stand up against the degradation of their faith, values and culture


----------



## aryobarzan

hussain0216 said:


> And by all means Murtads or parsis can debase themselves and their women just like the west, they have no value
> 
> BUT There are 2 billion Muslims in the world , Islam is the last bastion holding out against this debauchery and millions of Muslims in Iran have the right to stand up against the degradation of their faith, values and culture


This is what you fail to understand...My family has been Shia Muslim for as long as Iranians became Muslim but that is irrelevant..My self and many, many ,many Iranians identify ourselves as "Iranians".. We do not care about who is shia, or sunni or jew or christians..Nationalism in Iran suprceds religion affiliations...For you ISlam is first..for us Iranians (with the exception of mullah class) Iran is first ..Islam is second.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

aryobarzan said:


> This is what you fail to understand...My family has been Shia Muslim for as long as Iranians became Muslim but that is irrelevant..My self and many, many ,many Iranians identify ourselves as "Iranians".. We do not care about who is shia, or sunni or jew or christians..Nationalism in Iran suprceds religion affiliations...For you ISlam is first..for us Iranians (with the exception of mullah class) Iran is first ..Islam is second.



Yes but for Muslims in Iran, Islam is everything, just like for Muslims everywhere 

And seeing the disaster of what feminist ideology and debauchery has done to the family in the west you can see why they would oppose the same stupidity in their own society


----------



## Mr Iran Eye

mohsen said:


> Thanks to all of it's support for terrorism against Iran, this forum was blocked by Iranian government. and as long as it's blocked, I wont participate in the discussions anymore.
> good luck to all.


Yes I had noticed this with American and pro terrorists think tank on the forum. I asked me why they were not banished


----------



## Shawnee

hussain0216 said:


> There was no personal attack, it was a serious question How about you cut your dick off?
> 
> The nature of man is a reality, Islam has given guidance
> 
> Seeing what they are doing in the west up front, the degradation of women at the alter of feminism
> 
> What simps western men have become, it's natural to not want to tolerate this bullshit in Muslims society
> 
> If you are a Kaffir or parsi then you and your women can do what they like, no one cares, but it's a Muslims prerogative whether Sunni, Shia or other to defend against this horrendous ideologies that are destroying families in the west



Remember the days you were against Iran because of Syrian revolution and “Shiite sectarian”.

As expected constant talk of media with your help for the last decades is doing its job.

You thought your critique is making a Sunni Iran or Iran not “meddling in Syria”.

End result is a less religious Iran. Day by day


----------



## tsunset

hussain0216 said:


> How about you cut your dick off?
> 
> Simping for this crap isn't a solution
> 
> Learn from the mistakes the west is making and the shitshow they are creating for themselves, their own men, women and children
> 
> It's a dumpster fire
> 
> 
> 
> Hijab isn't a piece of cloth on a women's head, As Muslims we view Islam as the word of God
> God understands the nature of his creation
> 
> Don't talk shit about changing the nature of man, it is what it is
> 
> Hijab is worth something and rather then bending to the crazy feminist ideology that has destroyed the family in the west we need to stand up to it
> 
> Islam is the last bastion


Are you circumcised?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Shawnee said:


> Remember the days you were against Iran because of Syrian revolution and “Shiite sectarian”.
> 
> As expected constant talk of media with your help for the last decades is doing its job.
> 
> You thought your critique is making a Sunni Iran or Iran not “meddling in Syria”.
> 
> End result is a less religious Iran. Day by day




Iran was always like this, if you know history


----------



## Shawnee

hussain0216 said:


> Iran was always like this, if you know history



If nothing is changed, what is your worry here then?

The non religious girl wants no religious rule. What is surprising and changed for you?


----------



## hussain0216

Shawnee said:


> If nothing is changed, what is your worry here then?
> 
> The non religious girl wants no religious rule. What is surprising and changed for you?



It's the snow ball effect

Having seen the degradation in the west, not fighting this perversion tooth and nail in Muslim nations is unacceptable

If they want to be whores they could always emigrate


----------



## SalarHaqq

hussain0216 said:


> Yes but for Muslims in Iran, Islam is everything, just like for Muslims everywhere
> 
> And seeing the disaster of what feminist ideology and debauchery has done to the family in the west you can see why they would oppose the same stupidity in their own society



Something secular nationalist Iranians oftentimes do not realize, is that the program of the liberal globalist oligarchy not only aims to neutralize every historically rooted faith system, but also to dissolve nation-states and kill off ancient civilizations.

What needs to be understood, is that if you let liberals have their way in the social-cultural area, if you allow them to implement their feminism and LGBT-driven agenda, if you give in to the bogus notion of "progressivism" in its post-modern iteration and weaken the nuclear family structure, then it's not just people's relation to religion that will be compromised, but their national identity itself will be gradually undermined and will eventually vanish altogether.

In short, if the enemy succeeds in destroying the Iranian family and substituting traditional values with liberalism, Iran itself will be the victim. Under such a scenario Iran will disappear from the pages of time and die as a nation and civilization in a matter of a very few generations. Much like western nations were uprooted by the same criminal oligarchy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

mohsen said:


> Thanks to all of it's support for terrorism against Iran, this forum was blocked by Iranian government. and as long as it's blocked, I wont participate in the discussions anymore.
> good luck to all.



Your contributions will be missed.

Cannot take issue with the decision of Iranian regulatory authorities, when there's a proliferation of content supportive of crime and terrorism, then the source can and should legitimately be blocked. Hope they noted that there are those of us, including outside Iran, who will resist this pollution of the media landscape and will stand up for the Islamic Revolution by debunking those hostile fake news and fabrications.

Would be great to see you back soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tsunset



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 925boy

SalarHaqq said:


> Something secular nationalist Iranians oftentimes do not realize, is that the program of the liberal globalist oligarchy not only aims to neutralize every historically rooted faith system, but also to dissolve nation-states and kill off ancient civilizations.
> 
> What needs to be understood, is that if you let liberals have their way in the social-cultural area, if you allow them to implement their feminism and LGBT-driven agenda, if you give in to the bogus notion of "progressism" in its post-modern iteration and weaken the nuclear family structure, then it's not just people's relation to religion that will be compromised, but their national identity itself will be gradually undermined and will eventually vanish altogether.
> 
> In short, if the enemy succeeds in destroying the Iranian family and substituting traditional values with liberalism, Iran itself will be the victim. Under such a scenario Iran will disappear from the pages of time and die as a nation and civilization in a matter of a very few generations. Much like western nations were uprooted by the same criminal oligarchy.


exactly! because where has this progressiveness gotten the US today? well here are some:
1. weakest economy
2.weakest currency
3. tons of violence
4. weak political integrity (Jan 6)
5. High drug use
6. high national debt
7. Low wages (relative to high cost of living)
8. Poor military record (lost most recent wars)


so where again is the benefit they tell us this fake hollywood life is like? its almost as if those who are naive and foolish enough to fall for the propaganda deserve to be victims of it, and i fully agree with you - it doesnt bring peace or happiness - its just manipulation using ALL the tools they have that beam out the same scientifically bogus and dumb information at us all - TV, internet, google, celebrities, movies, universities etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Footage from the front lines of Bakhmut


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598062586322628608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597986840686264321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

SalarHaqq said:


> Your contributions will be missed.
> 
> Cannot take issue with the decision of Iranian regulatory authorities, when there's a proliferation of content supportive of crime and terrorism, then the source can and should legitimately be blocked. Hope they noted that there are those of us, including outside Iran, who will resist this pollution of the media landscape and will stand up for the Islamic Revolution by debunking those hostile fake news and fabrications.
> 
> Would be great to see you back soon.


the forum is not blocked , but nevertheless , because of excessive use of youtube and twitter , the forum is literally useless without a vpn as you practically will have problem understanding what people are talking about without it.

you see in old days when they were post a link they tends to write a small text explaining what is the news they are posting
write now they don't do such thing they just copy a link to twitter or youtube or news site media and assume the XenoForo software (God, how similar it is to Vbulletin , for some times I taught it was Vbulletin) of the forum show people what's the news about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598250377824309248


Hack-Hook said:


> the forum is not blocked , but nevertheless , because of excessive use of youtube and twitter , the forum is literally useless without a vpn as you literally will have problem understanding what people are talking about without it.
> 
> you see in old days when they were post a link they tends to write a small text explaining what is the news they are posting
> write now they don't do such thing they just copy a link to twitter or youtube or news site media and assume the XenoForo software (God, how similar it is to Vbulletin , for some times I taught it was Vbulletin) of the forum show people what's the news about.


Can you elaborate? I don’t understand what you’re pointing out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598250377824309248
> 
> Can you elaborate? I don’t understand what you’re pointing out.



That Twitter posts and YouTube videos embedded into forum messages won't show in Iran even if the forum website itself is not blocked, because the former "social media" are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

SalarHaqq said:


> That Twitter posts and YouTube videos embedded into forum messages won't show in Iran even if the forum website itself is not blocked, because the former "social media" are.


So is @mohsen mistaken?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598146664044564481


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> So is @mohsen mistaken?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598146664044564481


I can't be sure on Mohsen is wrong or not . sometimes internet providers filter a site on their own initiative , or if I'm not wrong he is in shiraz and I'm in Tehran maybe there is a court rule in Fars province that ask internet providers there filter the site (that's one of my beef with our laws , sadly many different bodies have the power of enforcing their own rules on people and unless one person take the time and go to court over it nobody will stop them , this exactly happened 3 or more decade ago when police and committee searched cars for illegal music cassettes , till somebody who knew there is no law to allow them do such things went to court and made them stop it)
those aside this is a post in this page from @sha ah that consisted of a youtube link and two twitter link , look how it is seen in Iran without any VPN





Iranian Chill Thread


If nothing is changed, what is your worry here then? The non religious girl wants no religious rule. What is surprising and changed for you? It's the snow ball effect Having seen the degradation in the west, not fighting this perversion tooth and nail in Muslim nations is unacceptable If...



defence.pk










that's the main reason in Iran people use VPNs, unlike foreign countries that use it for privacy and security , here its used to unbreak the broken internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Hello! I have lots of flags,so here's one for you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zartosht

mohsen said:


> Thanks to all of it's support for terrorism against Iran, this forum was blocked by Iranian government. and as long as it's blocked, I wont participate in the discussions anymore.
> good luck to all.



Sad but reasonable 

If a forum in the west had terrorist supporting members openly call for terrorist attacks, killing of police officers etcc

The forum would be shut down on under 10 seconds, and the owners would be locked up on terrorism charges

So many terrorist supporting animals here supporting terrorism in Iran. 

Its a loss for them forum as alot of patriotic Iranians will not be able to access the site

While the paid 9-5 mek sub-humans can continue to spam their shit and collect their CIA paycheques. And give an impression that Iran is some godless place, whos just screamin to embrace western debauchery , lgbtq, feminst toxic trash culture

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

zartosht said:


> Sad but reasonable


That's a baseless blame on PDF
It is an international forum.People from your enemy countries are also here.You rejoice over the death of their soldiers over the hands of like Hamas etc
And they rejoice over the death of your's.so it's an action reaction type approach on forum.
If you want the propagation of only Iranian narrative unopposed by anyone then unfortunately you are at a wrong place.

Even though PDF is run by Pakistanis,Our narrative on PDF is also equally challenged by our enemies .

This is the uniqueness of PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset




----------



## sha ah

China has recently seen the most widespread protests since Tienanmen Square. People seem to be angry over the on and off lockdowns which have been ongoing for 3 years. It seems to have started in Urumqi where a building caught fire and because of the barriers that had been erected, firemen were not able to get close enough to the building on time to effectively combat the fire. Apparently some people also burned to death because the entry in and out of the building had been sealed, although the government is denying this.


----------



## sha ah

Aren't there free VPN's available online ? Also they can be pretty cheap as far as I know. What's funny is that Khamenei has an account on Twitter and several news outlets from Iran have a presence on these same platforms that are banned in Iran, Pretty hypocritical if you ask me.



Hack-Hook said:


> the forum is not blocked , but nevertheless , because of excessive use of youtube and twitter , the forum is literally useless without a vpn as you practically will have problem understanding what people are talking about without it.
> 
> you see in old days when they were post a link they tends to write a small text explaining what is the news they are posting
> write now they don't do such thing they just copy a link to twitter or youtube or news site media and assume the XenoForo software (God, how similar it is to Vbulletin , for some times I taught it was Vbulletin) of the forum show people what's the news about.


----------



## Hack-Hook

sha ah said:


> Aren't there free VPN's available online ? Also they can be pretty cheap as far as I know. What's funny is that Khamenei has an account on Twitter and several news outlets from Iran have a presence on these same platforms that are banned in Iran, Pretty hypocritical if you ask me.


there are , I use them as the reputable ones are more secure than the ones sold to Iranian and I consider buying them as helping corruption and yes they were pretty cheap , not that much cheap anymore 
a good article on the matter








دلالان فیلترنت


قطع اینترنت این روزها در ایران به امری روزانه بدل شده است. هر زمان که فراخوانی برای تجمع منتشر می‌شود، می‎‌توان انتظار قطعی اینترنت بین‌الملل و تبدیلش به اینترانت (اینترنت داخلی) را داشت.




www.sharghdaily.com












از فروش فیلترشکن 2 میلیون تومانی تا فیلتر سایت های قانونی و بیکاری - خبرگزاری سیناپرس | اخبار علمی ایران و جهان


پیش از اعمال فیلترینگ گسترده، خبرها حاکی از آن بود که حجم ماهیانه تجارت وی پی ان در کشور قریب 50 میلیارد تومان و سالیانه 600 میلیارد تومان است. هر چند برخی از مسوولین از جمله وزیر سابق ارتباطات، از تجارت چند هزار میلیاردی در این زمینه سخن گفت.




sinapress.ir




Ahmadinejad if only said one right word it was "*The ones who filter , they themselves sell VPN*"








نان فیلترینگ برای آقازاده‌های VPN فروش!


به دنبال افشای حضور فرزند انسیه خزعلی، معاون رئیس جمهور در کانادا و دفاع مادرش از او که گفت پسرش برای توسعه یک مجموعه دانش بنیان کار می کند، حالا مشخص شده که حمید رضازاده بنیانگذار یک مجموعه تولید فیلترشکن برای ایرانیان به نام «بتر نت» است. حالا بسیاری می گویند دولت از یک سو فیلترینگ را سفت و...




www.bartarinha.ir


----------



## sha ah

This Jewish kid is probably going to jail soon. Against his lawyers advice he's giving interviews all over the place. One of his lawyers quit on him out of frustration. He went from $20-$30 billion to $100,000 in a few days. He wiped out the life savings of countless individuals who had invested in his crypto platform FTX. His name is Sam Bankman-Fried. Now he's being called Sam Bankrupt-Fraud


----------



## sha ah

Chinese fighting back against Zero Covid policy

LOL OMG this is what happens when you lock people up for 3 months in their apartments. They go crazy. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598352703192649729

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SalarHaqq

sha ah said:


> What's funny is that Khamenei has an account on Twitter and several news outlets from Iran have a presence on these same platforms that are banned in Iran, Pretty hypocritical if you ask me.



First of all and quite obviously the Supreme Leader himself does not post on that Twitter account, this task is assigned to people from his office.

Secondly, there's nothing hypocritical here since it's no less than a war, a media war we're talking about. Your contention is like saying "it's hypocritical to fight a war with weapons and tactics superior to those the enemy is equipped with".

More importantly, the media in question are inciting violence in Iran, something which happens to be perfectly illegal everywhere. Hence Iranian authorities have a duty to block these websites, as western authorities would if Iranian media had call for the murder of policemen in their countries. In fact, western regimes won't let it come to that, they will censor Iranian media under bogus pretexts, like they did for instance to Press TV on several occasions.

By the way, in response to an earlier statement suggesting that the likes of "Twitter" have a balanced approach to political views and offer everyone equal chances of expressing their views: as I noted back then, the only reason "Twitter" will allow some - far from all! - pro-Iranian voices to be present on their platform, is because they know those isolated few users stand absolutely no chance sinve their message will literally be drowned into oblivion by countless thousands of anti-IR bots, trolls, paid shills and so on.

This way, western-based "social media" create a fallacious illusion of impartiality, and fabricate a bogus "free speech" alibi for themselves. The minute dissident content remotely threatens to compromise the balance of dominant zio-American discourse, they will resort to brute censorship of the most aggressive kind, as witnessed oftentimes in the past.

Now to further support the point, let's focus again on the grey zone of public opinion, i.e. on those who do not have pre-determined convictions on this or that topic when they join a platform like "Twitter", through which they wish to inform themselves. This segment of the public is the one for whose favor opposed political camps compete primarily. Because people belonging to the group will form their opinion based on the content they come across on "social media" and unlike those with a fixed opinion following "Twitter" accounts in line with their views, the former group will not deliberately seek to enclose itself into an "opinion bubble" right from the outset.

So I proceeded to conduct a little experiment by putting myself in the shoes of these "initially neutral" readers, and clicking on the "hashtag" Islamic Republic on "Twitter". Then I examined the results in detail. After some 50 posts, I stopped reading: indeed, all of them without a single exception were from oppositionist, western or zionist accounts and were featuring rabid anti-IR propaganda. It's evident that any uninformed person seeking to know what took place in Iran in recent weeks and relying on "Twitter" to do so, will inevitably be drawn to and will adopt the propaganda narrative of the zio-American empire .

In conclusion, the notion that western-based "social media" offer equal opportunities to opposite parties expressing their views, and that they are but a mere reflection of public opinion at a given time, is a hoax and a piece of blatant untruth. What's happening is that these websites are acting as weapons in the hands of the zio-American empire to conduct its soft war, psy-ops and social engineering against political adversaries and brainwash audiences at home and abroad in line with their own interests.

Those who haven't quite grasped this yet ought to wake up: there's no such thing as proper "free speech" in the west. It's all mischievous sophistry carefully designed to impose the oppressive agenda of zionist / NATO regimes and the globalist oligarchy on the planet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598510762158624768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> I can't be sure on Mohsen is wrong or not . sometimes internet providers filter a site on their own initiative , or if I'm not wrong he is in shiraz and I'm in Tehran maybe there is a court rule in Fars province that ask internet providers there filter the site (that's one of my beef with our laws , sadly many different bodies have the power of enforcing their own rules on people and unless one person take the time and go to court over it nobody will stop them , this exactly happened 3 or more decade ago when police and committee searched cars for illegal music cassettes , till somebody who knew there is no law to allow them do such things went to court and made them stop it)
> those aside this is a post in this page from @sha ah that consisted of a youtube link and two twitter link , look how it is seen in Iran without any VPN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iranian Chill Thread
> 
> 
> If nothing is changed, what is your worry here then? The non religious girl wants no religious rule. What is surprising and changed for you? It's the snow ball effect Having seen the degradation in the west, not fighting this perversion tooth and nail in Muslim nations is unacceptable If...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 901997
> 
> 
> that's the main reason in Iran people use VPNs, unlike foreign countries that use it for privacy and security , here its used to unbreak the broken internet



Understood. One thing though, you do know internet content is blocked , either explicitly or implicitly, in the West on a regular basis, right?


----------



## tsunset

sha ah said:


> This Jewish kid is probably going to jail soon. Against his lawyers advice he's giving interviews all over the place. One of his lawyers quit on him out of frustration. He went from $20-$30 billion to $100,000 in a few days. He wiped out the life savings of countless individuals who had invested in his crypto platform FTX. His name is Sam Bankman-Fried. Now he's being called Sam Bankrupt-Fraud


Ponzi pyramidal scheme again?

Bernard Madoff, another jew, stole 64.8 billion from investors by a Ponzi scheme https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernie_Madoff

This one's probably going to get life sentence or 30-99years of jail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> Understood. One thing though, you do know internet content is blocked , either explicitly or implicitly, in the West on a regular basis, right?


they block content , not servers and domains . when you block contents , you for example block an account on twitter or even one post . when like Iran you block domains you simply block all twitter or Instagram instead of blocking the offensive contents . and worse when you block servers you also block tens even hundreds of unrelated sites .
you see the extent and how they do it is completely different with how its implemented here


----------



## WudangMaster

sha ah said:


> Chinese fighting back against Zero Covid policy
> 
> LOL OMG this is what happens when you lock people up for 3 months in their apartments. They go crazy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598352703192649729


Those officials are lucky the bullshido does not really work against non compliant opponents...


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> they block content , not servers and domains . when you block contents , you for example block an account on twitter or even one post . when like Iran you block domains you simply block all twitter or Instagram instead of blocking the offensive contents . and worse when you block servers you also block tens even hundreds of unrelated sites .
> you see the extent and how they do it is completely different with how its implemented here


The West ‘blocks content’ (especially) and everything else. I’m just pointing out you have no idea what happens. Your thinking is contextually incorrect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> The West ‘blocks content’ (especially) and everything else. I’m just pointing out you have no idea what happens. You thinking is contextually incorrect.


i knew what happen and i think i clearly pointed out how blocking happen in west and how it happen in Iran , and clearly explained the difference .Iran block servers and Domains , show me examples when western countries did that


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> i knew what happen and i think i clearly pointed out how blocking happen in west and how it happen in Iran , and clearly explained the difference .Iran block servers and Domains , show me examples when western countries did that



I don’t need to prove anything for just a puff in the air like yours. Go do your research instead making stuff up and asking others to prove you wrong. Additionally you’re trying to create a differentiation that’s irrelevant. Access to information is curtailed and cut in the West regularly regardless of ‘mode’ and the examples are manifest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> I don’t need to prove anything for just a puff in the air like yours. Go do your research instead making stuff up and asking others to prove you wrong. Additionally you’re trying to create a differentiation that’s irrelevant. Access to information is curtailed and cut in the West regularly regardless of ‘mode’ and the examples are manifest.


what I can say when you don't want differentiate between the content blocking with domain and server blocking or DNS blocking


----------



## TheImmortal

B-21 has been unveiled, by 2030’s Iran will need a long range interceptor fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

Aliakbari mauls Brandon Vera at ONE 164

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Russia won’t accept oil price cap – Kremlin ​
The EU and G7 have agreed to a $60 per-barrel ceiling for the purchase of Russian crude

Moscow is not planning to recognize a Western-imposed price cap on Russian seaborne oil exports, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said on Saturday, adding that the government is currently carrying out a review of the situation.

_“Now we are analyzing,”_ Peskov told journalists. _“Some preparation was carried out for such a ceiling. We will not accept this ceiling, and we will provide further information on how the work will be organized after the review.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tsunset

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598794579959984128

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ich

tsunset said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598794579959984128



Yes, US empire is crumbling and tries all to weaken all others before implode.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheImmortal

tsunset said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598794579959984128



As I feared, the West is making every effort to at least turn this into a civil war/chaotic destabilization of certain regions (Baluchistan, Kurdistan, Arab areas).

It is trying to implement Assad 2.0 playbook



Ich said:


> Yes, US empire is crumbling and tries all to weaken all others before implode.



Even if we say US was at its peak from 1995-2003, empires can survive for hundreds of years before ‘collapsing’ or entering irrelevance on world geopolitical stage. Look at Persian Empire, Roman Empire, British Empire, French Empire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> B-21 has been unveiled, by 2030’s Iran will need a long range interceptor fighter.
> 
> View attachment 902569


at long range Iran probably will have problem detecting it , so no we don't need mig-31


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> at long range Iran probably will have problem detecting it , so no we don't need mig-31



That’s incorrect. Iranian early warning radars can detect it, even if they managed to reduced RCS significantly from B-2 (unlikely considering the shape but let’s say they did). The issue is detection and targeting it becomes difficult outside of 200KM without the missile having its own separate radar seeker due to targeting data not being precise enough from early warning radars.

They won’t risk the asset entering Iranian airspace thus will likely drop munitions somewhere around the PG/outside Iranian borders like Russia does in Ukraine. And in future (2040’s and beyond) it will be dropping hypersonic munitions at stand-off distance so you need to be able to stop it getting in range of Iranian assets.

With a planned fleet of over 100 B21, that is a considerable amount of firepower at the hands of US. If 10 B-21 can drop the firepower equivalent of 100 Iranian missiles and return to airbases outside of Iranian BM range then that’s a major problem.

Unless there is a quantum leap in Anti air missiles tech launched from air defense systems you will have to rely on long range BVR missiles to do the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tsunset

TheImmortal said:


> As I feared, the West is making every effort to at least turn this into a civil war/chaotic destabilization of certain regions (Baluchistan, Kurdistan, Arab areas).
> 
> It is trying to implement Assad 2.0 playbook
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we say US was at its peak from 1995-2003, empires can survive for hundreds of years before ‘collapsing’ or entering irrelevance on world geopolitical stage. Look at Persian Empire, Roman Empire, British Empire, French Empire.


I think this is just what the whites want to do since the revolution, making Iran go into a civil war, at this point they don't even care of replacing with a puppet shah style regime, and there isn't any credible opposition, i don't know why some people are delusional and think someone will fall from the sky if the current govt is overthrown

Current govt overthrown = civil war, millions of deaths, and exactly, this is the same blueprint from Syria, but it seems that they struggle a lot for Iran, i don't really think something will happen any time soon, the borders with Iraq are now completely closed or with maximum security i think, there was plenty of weapon trucks were stopped, now Iraq is collaborating with Iran

This is coming from the whites 100%, also it's interesting that there is an M16 rifle and what it seems to be a spas-12 shotgun, we saw one peaceful protester shooting with the exact same weapon look

The whites just want to make Iran go into civil war like Syria, Saudis will manufacture Salafi and Wahhabis in the south, Baku will also do their thing, this would be the confederate state of Iran while the whites will collect your gas and oil with a -99% discount and Iranian slave labor and make it transit to Israel and Europe for their personal needs

In reality i think Iranians are way more united that people or US thinks, loud minority, we saw Kurdish people fighting separatists with IRGC, the navy admiral is Kurdish and other political figures, this isn't like Uyghurs for example, i saw so many times this comparison, twitter isn't representative of what is happening, a big part of the twitter and social media big mouths are not even living in Iran

Completely against a govt overthrow, this is the worst moment this could happen, the whites needs oil and gas so much, these delusional Iranians that are living in London or L.A are completely delusional and dreaming, like who will replace the govt? They think someone will magically appear to bring democracy and "freedom" in Iran? the white culture is money, money and money, no matter if they would kill a billion or two people, if there is money for their personal interests, they will do it, they have no pity at all and eternal story of lying, look at Ukraine now, Ukrainians dying for the whites, the JCPOA got tore up, not even their signature can be trust, they just have money in their heads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> That’s incorrect. Iranian early warning radars can detect it, even if they managed to reduced RCS significantly from B-2 (unlikely considering the shape but let’s say they did). The issue is detection and targeting it becomes difficult outside of 200KM without the missile having its own separate radar seeker due to targeting data not being precise enough from early warning radars.
> 
> They won’t risk the asset entering Iranian airspace thus will likely drop munitions somewhere around the PG/outside Iranian borders like Russia does in Ukraine. And in future (2040’s and beyond) it will be dropping hypersonic munitions at stand-off distance so you need to be able to stop it getting in range of Iranian assets.
> 
> With a planned fleet of over 100 B21, that is a considerable amount of firepower at the hands of US. If 10 B-21 can drop the firepower equivalent of 100 Iranian missiles and return to airbases outside of Iranian BM range then that’s a major problem.
> 
> Unless there is a quantum leap in Anti air missiles tech launched from air defense systems you will have to rely on long range BVR missiles to do the job.


Sepehr is 2500km for normal aircraft and that aircraft requirement from pentagon is not low rcs only on frequency that radars work m, they wanted low rcs on all frequencies
and by the way it release its cruise missile 2500km away and let just say you detect it and send mig-31 after it , you think how long it take for those migs to reach it , 1 hour at max speed with afterburner . my question is does those mig-31 can fly 1 hours with afterburner ? what you do with drones that will accompany it don't forget this is 6th generation

so no we don't need any mig-31 which is actually worse than su-35 that we don't need


----------



## WudangMaster

TheImmortal said:


> As I feared, the West is making every effort to at least turn this into a civil war/chaotic destabilization of certain regions (Baluchistan, Kurdistan, Arab areas).
> 
> It is trying to implement Assad 2.0 playbook


----------



## sha ah

MUST WATCH to be believed

OMG this guy has completely lost is mind. He's running for president. LOL Elon Must has suspended Kanye West from Twitter. So much for free speech. If anything this confirms that Jewish banksters control the mainstream media. Kanye makes fun of NETanyahu by showing a NET as a puppet and talking about it.











He says "I love Jewish people but I also love Nazis", "Every human being brings something of value that they brought to the table, especially Hitler", "I love Hitler", "400 years of African slavery in America was a choice" "Everyone who likes pornography is a form of a pedophile also" "Pornography 10 years back is pedophilia"

The host responds by saying "I think that Hitler did target some people and kill them" 
Kanye responds by saying "I think Obama killed some Palestinians"

He also wants to run for president. LOL

Recently Adidas cancelled a multimillion dollar deal with Kanye and is now suing him for $150 million. His bank accounts have also been frozen because of tax evasion.


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> Sepehr is 2500km for normal aircraft and that aircraft requirement from pentagon is not low rcs only on frequency that radars work m, they wanted low rcs on all frequencies
> and by the way it release its cruise missile 2500km away and let just say you detect it and send mig-31 after it , you think how long it take for those migs to reach it , 1 hour at max speed with afterburner . my question is does those mig-31 can fly 1 hours with afterburner ? what you do with drones that will accompany it don't forget this is 6th generation
> 
> so no we don't need any mig-31 which is actually worse than su-35 that we don't need



OTH radar waves hit the aircraft from above not frontal. RCS of B-21 and F-22 is not as low from the top as it is from optimized frontal side.

I never mentioned MIG-31 so I don’t know why you keep mentioning that aircraft. All I said is Iran will need a high speed interceptor sooner rather than later. You would try to intercept the bomber not the CM. A CM can be intercepted by Iran’s IADS, but 10 B-21 or 20 B-21 dropping CMs makings saturation attacks more likely to get thru. Thus you need to keep the bombers away from Iranian airspace. For that you need interceptors armed with long range A2A missiles. Or you need a quantum leap in air defense missiles and I don’t mean the 350+KM Sayyad-4LR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

TheImmortal said:


> OTH radar waves hit the aircraft from above not frontal. RCS of B-21 and F-22 is not as low from the top as it is from optimized frontal side.


on that you are wrong


TheImmortal said:


> I never mentioned MIG-31 so I don’t know why you keep mentioning that aircraft.


long range interceptor , name another one in the world if you can, that 3 word describe an endangered specie


TheImmortal said:


> OTH radar waves hit the aircraft from above not frontal. RCS of B-21 and F-22 is not as low from the top as it is from optimized frontal side.
> 
> I never mentioned MIG-31 so I don’t know why you keep mentioning that aircraft. All I said is Iran will need a high speed interceptor sooner rather than later. You would try to intercept the bomber not the CM. A CM can be intercepted by Iran’s IADS, but 10 B-21 or 20 B-21 dropping CMs makings saturation attacks more likely to get thru. Thus you need to keep the bombers away from Iranian airspace. For that you need interceptors armed with long range A2A missiles. Or you need a quantum leap in air defense missiles and I don’t mean the 350+KM Sayyad-4LR.


do you knew how many b-2 or f-22 were supposed to be built and how many actually built . and as i said those bomber won't come near Iran the release their missiles 2000+ km away . my question is when your radar detect them when your interceptor fly and by what speed they fly , how long it take them to reach the bombers ? can they reach them at all.
on intercepting those bombers well I believe you cant intercept them in the sky in time , but you can hit them on the ground at their base and that's what you must have plan for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

sha ah said:


> MUST WATCH to be believed
> 
> OMG this guy has completely lost is mind. He's running for president. LOL Elon Must has suspended Kanye West from Twitter. So much for free speech. If anything this confirms that Jewish banksters control the mainstream media. Kanye makes fun of NETanyahu by showing a NET as a puppet and talking about it.
> 
> View attachment 902820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says "I love Jewish people but I also love Nazis", "Every human being brings something of value that they brought to the table, especially Hitler", "I love Hitler", "400 years of African slavery in America was a choice" "Everyone who likes pornography is a form of a pedophile also" "Pornography 10 years back is pedophilia"
> 
> The host responds by saying "I think that Hitler did target some people and kill them"
> Kanye responds by saying "I think Obama killed some Palestinians"
> 
> He also wants to run for president. LOL
> 
> Recently Adidas cancelled a multimillion dollar deal with Kanye and is now suing him for $150 million. His bank accounts have also been frozen because of tax evasion.


?


----------



## Oldman1

Hack-Hook said:


> do you knew how many b-2 or f-22 were supposed to be built and how many actually built . and as i said those bomber won't come near iran the release their missiles 2000+ km away . my question is when your radar detect them when your interceptor fly and by what spped they fly , how long it take them to reach the bombers ? can they reavch them at all.
> on intercepting those bombers well I believe you cant intercept them in the sky in time , but you can hit them on the ground at their base and that's what you must have plan for


Problem is the bombers are intercontinental. Which means even if you hit all the bases within 2000km they are not bothered by it. The bombers were design to fly halfway around the world and come back. Especially during the Cold War. Many missions have happened like that.


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599521871871250432


----------



## BigMelatonin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599466421309870084
If you look in the comments section of this DW tweet about El Salvador you can see many copy pasted replies about regime change in Iran in different languages. It seems the bots misidentified the post but it's an interesting look into how they are used on social media to manufacture consent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

BigMelatonin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599466421309870084
> If you look in the comments section of this DW tweet about El Salvador you can see many copy pasted replies about regime change in Iran in different languages. It seems the bots misidentified the post but it's an interesting look into how they are used on social media to manufacture consent.


Christ! every last one of the comments are bots... I mean pro-democracy activists!
Elon Musk has been threatening to release files exposing the liberal political manipulation of Twitter. I wonder if we'll see anything about Iran.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Oldman1 said:


> Problem is the bombers are intercontinental. Which means even if you hit all the bases within 2000km they are not bothered by it. The bombers were design to fly halfway around the world and come back. Especially during the Cold War. Many missions have happened like that.


then hit it by 6000+km range missile
the question is can you detect them in time to be able to send interceptors to counter them ?
don't you think considering the fact for example a TEL launched Solid fuel SLV like Qaem that can be actively controlled in all stage of flight can be easily converted to precisely hit a 100m long hanger ?


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> then hit it by 6000+km range missile
> the question is can you detect them in time to be able to send interceptors to counter them ?
> don't you think considering the fact for example a TEL launched Solid fuel SLV like Qaem that can be actively controlled in all stage of flight can be easily converted to precisely hit a 100m long hanger ?


Barring the ability to intercept these things let's not forget Iran's burgeoning ability for counter strikes with ICBMs. Sending over bomber's like B-21s assumes your opponent doesn't have an ICBM capacity, correct? It seems MAD is one solution.


----------



## Sineva

I wonder who the deals with?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599444347380170753

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

Sineva said:


> I wonder who the deals with?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599444347380170753



Uh? Why is there an EU flag in the picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Ich said:


> Uh? Why is there an EU flag in the picture?


my guess there was some meeting with EU representative before this by Serbian guy, or the meeting include someone from EU


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Hack-Hook
I can't find free/objective media here in west, all newspapers are 1 sided psyops tools milk-fed by the fat pig (Reuters). I could literally not even find 1% balanced news among so many western newspapers.
Could you provide what's going on now in Iran? I read from the coloured media here that 3 days strikes started and that Iranians want to push for a revolution and don't accept reforms (this is ofcourse their dream scenario and order hidden as opinion in their newspapers).
What about the number of people protesting?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Hack-Hook
> I can't find free/objective media here in west, all newspapers are 1 sided psyops tools milk-fed by the fat pig (Reuters). I could literally not even find 1% balanced news among so many western newspapers.
> Could you provide what's going on now in Iran? I read from the coloured media here that 3 days strikes started and that Iranians want to push for a revolution and don't accept reforms (this is ofcourse their dream scenario and order hidden as opinion in their newspapers).
> What about the number of people protesting?


these strikes are more like call to strike than strike, I went out at 10pm and had no problem finding what i wanted to buy. now I can't vouches for every where or profession . probably in factories , or central bazar the situation is different I don't knew maybe not . but the transport was as usual and street as usual, again i only can talk for Saadat-Abad and Shahrak-e-Gharb didn't went into central city so i can't talk about there for that other members must talk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Ich said:


> Uh? Why is there an EU flag in the picture?



unfortunately..... Serbia has also become a EU wannabe bitch.... they are despertely trying to get into this bankrupt regime of the EU. They think by putting up their flag, it will win them browinie points.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Hack-Hook said:


> these strikes are more like call to strike than strike, I went out at 10pm and had no problem finding what i wanted to buy. now I can't vouches for every where or profession . probably in factories , or central bazar the situation is different I don't knew maybe not . but the transport was as usual and street as usual, again i only can talk for Saadat-Abad and Shahrak-e-Gharb didn't went into central city so i can't talk about there for that other members must talk


Thanks for your reply, I see as usual it's blown out of proportion (fake "free" media). If the media is free I don't know why not 1 newspaper out of 100s offers a different side. 
They say you're free to create your own media. It sounds easy, but in practice those media will be shunned or disrupted or closed and who's going to start such thing? (needs money, staff, reputation before it becomes popular, in other words nearly impossible and companies will not place ads in such media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tsunset

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Hack-Hook
> I can't find free/objective media here in west, all newspapers are 1 sided psyops tools milk-fed by the fat pig (Reuters). I could literally not even find 1% balanced news among so many western newspapers.
> Could you provide what's going on now in Iran? I read from the coloured media here that 3 days strikes started and that Iranians want to push for a revolution and don't accept reforms (this is ofcourse their dream scenario and order hidden as opinion in their newspapers).
> What about the number of people protesting?


They are exaggerating as hell and this is mainly aimed at Iranians inside Iran, inciting them to risk their lives for nothing, also medias like Iran International and BBC made videos to "show" that everything is closed on the streets, but an Iranian state media got to debunk these videos, first when they were showing the videos of "all closed", it was at 6-7am, there was nobody walking in the streets (logic, it is 6am), then the real Iranian journalists got at the exact same place BBC and Iran Intl were filming, they got there at 6am and everything was close, then they waited until 12pm and everything was open, the grocery, the shops, at the exact same place where they were making people think that all is closed

From what i hear from Iranian friends living in Iran, all is open like normal days, and they tell me that the violence is mostly in Iranian Kurdistan and the South, and even it is very much less happening, a month ago there was only a bunch of rioters left throwing molotovs and sometimes shooting with guns

Keep in mind that these white medias are doing everything possible to make Iranians risk their lives and make them think something is happening, they even teach on TV how to make molotovs, pipe bombs and interviewed Komala terrorist members, some of their interview, the guy was saying "Any Iranian can DM me on twitter, i will learn him how to make pipe bombs to make the regime fall"







This is what they are and their final goal, they aren't even siding with rioters, the goal is divide and conquer

Whites can do anything for money, if they could kill 5 billion of people or even kill every single human on this planet beside them and their gangs for money and personal interests, they would do it without any hesitation

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zartosht

Raghfarm007 said:


> unfortunately..... Serbia has also become a EU wannabe bitch.... they are despertely trying to get into this bankrupt regime of the EU. They think by putting up their flag, it will win them browinie points.



Cant blame them too much. They are completely surrounded by NATO and their country was disintegrated. They are just too weak and isolated to do anything. Especially after yugoslavias disintegration

There is some irony here somewhere about Iran getting jav geer and supporting NATOs yugoslavia destruction project. 

Only to have albania hosting mek rat farms on their territory 

I think yugoslavia was Irans biggest geopolitical mistake. (Not that it would have made any difference)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

something changed ?


----------



## SalarHaqq

zartosht said:


> Cant blame them too much. They are completely surrounded by NATO and their country was disintegrated. They are just too weak and isolated to do anything. Especially after yugoslavias disintegration
> 
> There is some irony here somewhere about Iran getting jav geer and supporting NATOs yugoslavia destruction project.
> 
> Only to have albania hosting mek rat farms on their territory
> 
> I think yugoslavia was Irans biggest geopolitical mistake. (Not that it would have made any difference)



Indeed since Albania was not part of former Yugoslavia, Iranian assistance to Bosnians is unrelated to Washington's resettling of MKO terrorists in Albania. As for the war in Kosovo, an area of Yugoslavia and then Serbia inhabited by Albanian-speakers, Iran opposed the repression of local Moslems but also denounced the way NATO separated the region from Serbia for no other purpose than transforming it into a hub for subversive activities by the USA regime, conducted out of one of the largest overseas military bases (so-called "Camp Bondsteel"). Iran did not intervene on the ground in that conflict.

When it comes to Yugoslavia, keep it mind this used to be one of Saddam's main backers during the Imposed War. Rather unfortunately and strangely so, since Belgrade had been known for its independent-minded foreign policy, maintaining autonomy vis à vis both Moscow and Washington. Yugoslavia also enjoyed a considerable degree of economic and military self-sufficiency. So logic would have dictated that they side with Iran, whose revolutionary guiding principle "neither East, nor West" ought to have won their sympathy.

However, the Yugoslavia of the 1980's in practice was no longer the same state Marshal Josip Broz aka Tito had founded in 1946. It can be said that the later generation of elites strayed from the path set by Tito. Hence they chose to side with Saddam against Iran. So actually, the Yugoslav leadership of that period was composed at least in part by the kind of people who may have agreed to host the MKO at Saddam's behest.

When Bosnia descended into chaos in the spring and summer of 1992, Yugoslavia had already been destroyed for all practical purposes: federal republics of Slovenia and Croatia had successfully declared independence more than half a year earlier (on 25 June 1991) and effectively escaped Belgrade's authority. Iran played no role in any of this.

Only after fighting had started in Bosnia did Iran enter the stage. And she did it to prevent additional atrocities against Bosnian Moslems (of Sunni denomination, by the way). As well as to assist an ally of old, Bosnian President Alija Izetbegovic, whose ties to the Islamic Revolution stretched back to 1982, year during which he visited Tehran to participate in a pan-Islamic conference (upon his return to Yugoslavia, he was put on trial and jailed).

Iran's policy and goals were distinct from NATO's. We can discern some parallels to how the empire first propped up "I"SIS in Iraq, and when witnessing how efficiently Iran and local allies were driving back the terrorists, NATO suddenly stepped in with the goal of preventing Iran-friendly forces from liberating the rest of Iraq, because this would have greatly diminished western influence in the country following the war. A comparable scenario unfolded in Bosnia: NATO regimes initially allowed killings to happen at places like Srebrenica but when Iranian aid to the Bosnians proved successful, western regimes forcefully jumped into the fray to prevent a markedly pro-Iranian government from taking shape in Sarajevo.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## thesaint

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600573319622918145

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## raptor22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600583464599838720

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600838402005401600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600729983886000129

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Brittney Griner has been released from Russia in a prisoner swap


WNBA star Brittney Griner, who was held for months in Russian prisons on drug charges, has been released in a prisoner swap for international arms dealer Viktor Bout. Follow our live updates.



www.npr.org









Here's what we know:


During a press conference, Biden said Griner was relieved to be released: “She is safe. She is on a plane. She is on her way home."









Oman’s Energy Minister Says Oil Producers Are Uneasy Over Russia Cap


Oman’s energy minister said there’s widespread unease among oil-reliant economies over the cap that the Group of Seven nations has imposed on the price of Russian barrels.




www.bloomberg.com





Oman’s energy minister said there’s widespread unease among oil-reliant economies over the cap that the Group of Seven nations has imposed on the price of Russian barrels.

“I don’t think anyone likes it,” Salim Al-Aufi said in an interview in Muscat. “We don’t know how far it will go. Today, it’s Russia. But tomorrow that can change and it could be a global price cap. That would be extremely serious.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

China’s Xi gets a grand welcome to Saudi Arabia and promises a ‘new era’ in Chinese-Arab relations​






CNN — 

Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman welcomed Chinese President Xi Jinping with a lavish reception in the capital Riyadh on Thursday, as the two countries head for a number of summits heralding an “epoch-making milestone” in China’s relations with the Arab world.

Saudi state TV showed a grand ceremony laid out for the Chinese leader, as bin Salman, the kingdom’s de facto ruler known as MBS, received him at Al-Yamamah Palace. Chinese and Saudi Arabian flags dotted the premises as members of the Saudi Royal Guard lined up with swords and played music.

In complete unrelated turn of events as wise man "once" explained it like it:







It's the most wonderful time of the year


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/guide/best-movies-2022/



Do you guys agree with this list ? or watched any of these best movies?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/guide/best-movies-2022/
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys agree with this list ? or watched any of these best movies?
> 
> View attachment 904427
> 
> 
> View attachment 904428


yet to watch any of them


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> yet to watch any of them


Well indeed The Quiet Girl was the best movie of 2022 for me so far.(IRIB TV 4 movie andies would approve this message! )


----------



## Oldman1

Hack-Hook said:


> then hit it by 6000+km range missile
> the question is can you detect them in time to be able to send interceptors to counter them ?
> don't you think considering the fact for example a TEL launched Solid fuel SLV like Qaem that can be actively controlled in all stage of flight can be easily converted to precisely hit a 100m long hanger ?


Is that a rhetorical question? Can the U.S. detect them in time???


----------



## tsunset

China is the worst country Iran could trust as an ally or as a coop partner in the region and worldwide just after the west

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Oldman1 said:


> Is that a rhetorical question? Can the U.S. detect them in time???


the question is not USA can detect interceptors like mig-31 in time. the question is can 3rd party country detect aircraft like b-21 in time to send interceptors to confront it before it release its cruise missile and turn back and go home ?


----------



## OldTwilight

tsunset said:


> China is the worst country Iran could trust as an ally or as a coop partner in the region and worldwide just after the west


There are so many people who said it , but ISI ignored all warnings

آمریکا هم تا حالا تو بیانیه ای تمامیت ارضی ایران رو نشانه نرفته بود که وین این کار رو کرد



tsunset said:


> China is the worst country Iran could trust as an ally or as a coop partner in the region and worldwide just after the west


There are so many people who said it , but ISI ignored all warnings

آمریکا هم تا حالا تو بیانیه ای تمامیت ارضی ایران رو نشانه نرفته بود که وین این کار رو کرد


----------



## Sineva

Cancerous Tumor said:


> View attachment 903314
> 
> View attachment 903315
> 
> something changed ?


Nope,sadly Just the same old same old western media "sexing it up" for the ignorant masses.
If one didnt actually know any better one might be tempted to assume that there were millions on strike,millions in the streets protesting,and that the heads of the various branches of government of the islamic republic were packing their bags in preparation to flee to venezuela.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600493875746963457

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

lets make a threat about how to reconquer Ganja an Baku ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

tsunset said:


> China is the worst country Iran could trust as an ally or as a coop partner in the region and worldwide just after the west


I think the chinese have realised that they`ve gone and put their foot in it this time.
They went and posted this joint statement on the official ccp government website





Whats very interesting is that *this statement has now been removed*
https://www.mfa.gov.cn/zyxw/202212/t20221210_10988401.shtmlPoint

Did someone have a quiet word to the chinese,or did someone in the 🤡ccp foreign office/diplomatic corp🤡 realise that they`d fvcked up badly......😖
I guess we`ll never know.......,oh well.😏

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jauk

tsunset said:


> China is the worst country Iran could trust as an ally or as a coop partner in the region and worldwide just after the west



Iran has no conventional allies and isn’t seeking them. Iran only allies are The Resistance.


----------



## aryobarzan

Sineva said:


> I think the chinese have realised that they`ve gone and put their foot in it this time.
> They went and posted this joint statement on the official ccp government website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats very interesting is that *this statement has now been removed*
> https://www.mfa.gov.cn/zyxw/202212/t20221210_10988401.shtmlPoint
> 
> Did someone have a quiet word to the chinese,or did someone in the 🤡ccp foreign office/diplomatic corp🤡 realise that they`d fvcked up badly......😖
> I guess we`ll never know.......,oh well.😏


very unlikely of China foreign policy ..If this is not a 180 degree turn around in China foreign policy then I guess some heads will roll in China Foreign office..!!


----------



## tsunset

Sineva said:


> I think the chinese have realised that they`ve gone and put their foot in it this time.
> They went and posted this joint statement on the official ccp government website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats very interesting is that *this statement has now been removed*
> https://www.mfa.gov.cn/zyxw/202212/t20221210_10988401.shtmlPoint
> 
> Did someone have a quiet word to the chinese,or did someone in the 🤡ccp foreign office/diplomatic corp🤡 realise that they`d fvcked up badly......😖
> I guess we`ll never know.......,oh well.😏


Yeh don't know how people here can believe Russia or China really cares of Iran

If there is no money for them, they will search every manner to get it from you, discounts on crude, violation of coop pacts, senseless condemnations like the "ballistic missile" one

China is very very opaque, they will cooperate only with country that benefits them on a regional scale and money wise, Pakistan for example. Iran isn't at all in their regional interests but just here to squeeze crude oil and never pay it.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

OldTwilight said:


> lets make a threat about how to reconquer Ganja an Baku ...


Why ? what happend ?


----------



## Sineva

Sineva said:


> I think the chinese have realised that they`ve gone and put their foot in it this time.
> They went and posted this joint statement on the official ccp government website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats very interesting is that *this statement has now been removed*
> https://www.mfa.gov.cn/zyxw/202212/t20221210_10988401.shtmlPoint
> 
> Did someone have a quiet word to the chinese,or did someone in the 🤡ccp foreign office/diplomatic corp🤡 realise that they`d fvcked up badly......😖
> I guess we`ll never know.......,oh well.😏


Looks like we now know who had the "quiet word" with the chinese.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601712176770985984And in other news the chinese have done some quick back peddling.... 😏

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601672577730379776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

I read the Chinese language release, the wording used is far more neutral compared to what was in statements on the Argentina-Britain dispute.


----------



## Muhammed45

T


OldTwilight said:


> lets make a threat about how to reconquer Ganja an Baku ...


When Russia is finished with Ukraine, both countries can think about absorbing lost lands. Armenia is a Christian dominated country and Azerbaijan is an Irani territory from hundreds of years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> T
> 
> When Russia is finished with Ukraine, both countries can think about absorbing lost lands. Armenia is a Christian dominated country and Azerbaijan is an Irani territory from hundreds of years ago.


and if its absorbing time , be assured that Russia won't share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> and if its absorbing time , be assured that Russia won't share


The international situation says otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldTwilight

Hack-Hook said:


> and if its absorbing time , be assured that Russia won't share


we shouldn't share , all of these lands belong to us ... We lost it through military defeats, then if it nessaccry we should use military might to reconquer it ....

We should have nukes and regain our border with golden horde heir to be able to have equal ground with them .



Cancerous Tumor said:


> Why ? what happend ?


They are actively and publicly claiming our lands , only blazing stick in their *** can be good punishment for them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Muhammed45




----------



## Sineva

Muhammed45 said:


> The international situation says otherwise.


Indeed,its quite remarkable just how much the iran-russia relationship has changed in the short time since the ukraine conflict kicked off.
Just a year ago this would`ve been completely unthinkable.Who knows perhaps the mythical grand bargain that many used to like to dream about the possibility of between iran and the west,will instead be realised between iran and russia,who knows?
The fact of the matter is that the iran-russia dynamic has clearly changed from one where the very best that could be said about it was that it was a sometime partnership of mutual convenience on a very,very limited range of issues.More often than not tho`,the unpleasant reality was that the russans were "reliably unreliable",pretty much always a day late and a rouble short in most of their dealings with iran,preferring instead to treat iran as some kind of bargaining chip in russias increasingly problematic relations with the west.
In the end I doubt that the russians would`ve received much more than a pat on the head from the west from towing the western line on iran.
It will be interesting to see if iran actually does receive the talked about su-35s in the next few months,if it does this will be a very clear sign of just how much things have changed and that iran is now shaping up to be a very important partner for russia politically,militarily and economically,and of course vice versa for iran.
One can also see why the west has expended so much effort in its propaganda war against iran in the last few months,as an iran russia alignment would considerably decrease the effectiveness of the economic warfare that it is waging against both nations.
The potential here for both nations is considerable,however only time will tell if it can be realised.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

Hack-Hook said:


> and if its absorbing time , be assured that Russia won't share


Russia really isn't in the position to decide whether to share or not.


----------



## Hack-Hook

MyNameAintJeff said:


> Russia really isn't in the position to decide whether to share or not.


here people tends to overestimate and underestimate


----------



## aryobarzan

Hack-Hook said:


> here people tends to overestimate and underestimate


A nuclear Iran armed with Hypersonic missiles, Ballistic missiles etc and an economy no longer vulnerable to sanctions and having Russia in our side should proceed with two things:

*1- Bring back northern Azerbijan to the motherland
2- Bring back Bahrain to the motherland.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OldTwilight

بعضی وقت ها ، یک چیزهایی رو بزرگ می کنند تا ازش به عنوان فشار شکن استفاده بشه . آنچه در دوماه گذشته گذشت ، فشار شکن بود که حالا با خیال راحت دلار به 40 و 50 برسونند و موج دیگری نباشه...


----------



## Sineva

aryobarzan said:


> A nuclear Iran armed with Hypersonic missiles, Ballistic missiles etc and an economy no longer vulnerable to sanctions and having Russia in our side should proceed with two things:
> 
> *1- Bring back northern Azerbijan to the motherland
> 2- Bring back Bahrain to the motherland.
> *


I was just thinking that after the problems that the west and their willing little helpers have caused for iran recently,its obvious that some payback should be in order,specifically utilizing the shiite majority in bahrain and the shiite majority areas in saudi.
In fact this is where iran should now make it very clear that it looks upon bahrain the same way china does taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

OldTwilight said:


> بعضی وقت ها ، یک چیزهایی رو بزرگ می کنند تا ازش به عنوان فشار شکن استفاده بشه . آنچه در دوماه گذشته گذشت ، فشار شکن بود که حالا با خیال راحت دلار به 40 و 50 برسونند و موج دیگری نباشه...



بدبینی
همون حرفای تکراری دلار رو خودشون گرون کردن
ایران رو به چین فروختن 
ایران رو به روسیه فروختن

حرفای تکراری از آدمهای نا امید


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

*Foreign students in Iran*
*


*




























How many times I told you, just take ONE sample !

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Luosifen said:


> I read the Chinese language release, the wording used is far more neutral compared to what was in statements on the Argentina-Britain dispute.


it better be- Iran can still shut down strait of hormuz and kill CHina's oil and business, and there is nothing CHina can do about it.



Hack-Hook said:


> and if its absorbing time , be assured that Russia won't share


Iran doesnt need Russia to share, Iran needs NATO to die- 2 different things.



Sineva said:


> Indeed,its quite remarkable just how much the iran-russia relationship has changed in the short time since the ukraine conflict kicked off.
> Just a year ago this would`ve been completely unthinkable.Who knows perhaps the mythical grand bargain that many used to like to dream about the possibility of between iran and the west,will instead be realised between iran and russia,who knows?
> The fact of the matter is that the iran-russia dynamic has clearly changed from one where the very best that could be said about it was that it was a sometime partnership of mutual convenience on a very,very limited range of issues.More often than not tho`,the unpleasant reality was that the russans were "reliably unreliable",pretty much always a day late and a rouble short in most of their dealings with iran,preferring instead to treat iran as some kind of bargaining chip in russias increasingly problematic relations with the west.
> In the end I doubt that the russians would`ve received much more than a pat on the head from the west from towing the western line on iran.
> It will be interesting to see if iran actually does receive the talked about su-35s in the next few months,if it does this will be a very clear sign of just how much things have changed and that iran is now shaping up to be a very important partner for russia politically,militarily and economically,and of course vice versa for iran.
> One can also see why the west has expended so much effort in its propaganda war against iran in the last few months,as an iran russia alignment would considerably decrease the effectiveness of the economic warfare that it is waging against both nations.


Great comments, cheers.


Sineva said:


> The potential here for both nations is considerable,however only time will tell if it can be realised.


time will tell? bro time has already told us- the relationship is already giving NATO insomnia, so its already shown its color and future potential.

We should all remember RUssia and Iran signed another 25 year long term strategic deal recently.....Iran-Russia growing relationship has been going on, but Ukraine war has accelerated it and made it irreversible in the short term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> بدبینی
> همون حرفای تکراری دلار رو خودشون گرون کردن
> ایران رو به چین فروختن
> ایران رو به روسیه فروختن
> 
> حرفای تکراری از آدمهای نا امید







only 3000 to go


----------



## OldTwilight

Shawnee said:


> بدبینی
> همون حرفای تکراری دلار رو خودشون گرون کردن
> ایران رو به چین فروختن
> ایران رو به روسیه فروختن
> 
> حرفای تکراری از آدمهای نا امید



بدبینی واقعی اینه که فکر کنی دلار خودش گرون شده و اینها توانایی مهارش رو ندارند ... 

من می دونم چی می گم و نتیجه حرفهام چیه ولی شما انگار زیاد فکر نمی کنی


----------



## OldTwilight

همون روزی که یارانه رو زیاد کردن من به دوستان خودم گفتم که اینها دلار رو تا آخر سال به ۵۰ می رسانند

این گرگ سالهاست که با گله آشناست 

این اعتراض ها و طول کشیدنش هم برای این بود که هم توان معترضین احتمالی رو بگیرند و هم توی این شلوغی و هرج و مرج پروژه اصلیشون رو پیش ببرند

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

OldTwilight said:


> همون روزی که یارانه رو زیاد کردن من به دوستان خودم گفتم که اینها دلار رو تا آخر سال به ۵۰ می رسانند
> 
> این گرگ سالهاست که با گله آشناست
> 
> این اعتراض ها و طول کشیدنش هم برای این بود که هم توان معترضین احتمالی رو بگیرند و هم توی این شلوغی و هرج و مرج پروژه اصلیشون رو پیش ببرند


دقیقا هفته دوم اعتراضات همین حرفو می زدم......گفتم دولت از خداشه این اعتراضات ادامه پیدا کنه و در انتهایه اعتراضات دلارو رو ۳۵ تثبیت میکنه.....شاید بگین چرا!....
جوابش سادس........اعتراضات باعث شده دلار بره بالا نه دولت(منظورم اینه که این جواب ساده ی عوام الناسه وگرنه خود دولت در پشت افزایش قیمت دلاره).......این بازی کثیفانقدر ادامه پیدا می کنه تا تمام کسری بودجه دولت جبران بشه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran, India stress need for developing bilateral ties​Tehran, IRNA - Iranian Foreign Minister Hossein Amirabdollahian and his Indian counterpart Subrahmanyam Jaishankar have stressed developing all-out cooperation between the two countries.


----------



## Shawnee

OldTwilight said:


> همون روزی که یارانه رو زیاد کردن من به دوستان خودم گفتم که اینها دلار رو تا آخر سال به ۵۰ می رسانند
> 
> این گرگ سالهاست که با گله آشناست
> 
> این اعتراض ها و طول کشیدنش هم برای این بود که هم توان معترضین احتمالی رو بگیرند و هم توی این شلوغی و هرج و مرج پروژه اصلیشون رو پیش ببرند



از ابتدای این شورشها همه توییت و پیام زدن سهامتون رو بفروشین و پولها رو از بانک خارج کنید

دلار و طلا بخرید و پول نقد و سهام نگه ندارید

خودت دیدی

سهام با دستکاری حقوقی بالا رفت
دولت میتوانست دلار پاشی کنه ولی نکرد
شاید انتظار دلارپاشی در هرات و تهران و اربیل داشتی

دولت میتونست دلار پاشی کنه ولی میخواد از این جماعت نوسان بگیره مثل بورس که نقره داغ شدن


----------



## jauk

If the claim of nuclear fusion ignition is true, this a huge breakthrough for our species. Livestream announcement:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ich

jauk said:


> If the claim of nuclear fusion ignition is true, this a huge breakthrough for our species. Livestream announcement:



I cant confirm cause there isnt enough info out there about, but there is also for long discussion at other fusion-test-centers to replace the microwave heating with laser. Microwave-heating needs to much energy, up to twice as with a laser configuration. It depends on the torus configuration. The best results me think would be with a stellarator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Ich said:


> I cant confirm cause there isnt enough info out there about, but there is also for long discussion at other fusion-test-centers to replace the microwave heating with laser. Microwave-heating needs to much energy, up to twice as with a laser configuration. It depends on the torus configuration. The best results me think would be with a stellarator.











U.S. reaches a fusion power milestone. Will it be enough to save the planet?


A giant laser facility in Livermore, Calif., says it has created net energy from nuclear fusion. It's an important breakthrough, but fusion power remains a distant dream.




www.npr.org





Scientists with the U.S. Department of Energy have reached a breakthrough in nuclear fusion.


For the first time ever in a laboratory, researchers were able to generate more energy from fusion reactions than they used to start the process. The total gain was around 150%.


"America has achieved a tremendous scientific breakthrough," Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said at a press conference.


The achievement came at the National Ignition Facility (NIF), a $3.5 billion laser complex at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory in California. For more than a decade, NIF has struggled to meet its stated goal of producing a fusion reaction that generates more energy than it consumes.


But that changed in the dead of night on Dec. 5. At 1 AM local time, researchers used laser beams to zap a tiny pellet of hydrogen fuel. The lasers produced 2.05 megajoules of energy, and the pellet released roughly 3.15 megajoules.


It's a major milestone, one that the field of fusion science has struggled to reach for more than half a century.


 
The Two-Way ​ 
Scientists Say Their Giant Laser Has Produced Nuclear Fusion​ 
"In our laboratory we've been working on this for almost 60 years," says Mark Herrmann, who oversees the NIF program at Livermore. "This is an incredible team accomplishment."


Researchers say that fusion energy could one day provide clean, safe electricity without greenhouse gas emissions. But even with this announcement, independent scientists believe that dream remains many decades away.


Unless there's an even larger breakthrough, fusion is unlikely to play a major role in power production before the 2060s or 2070s, says Tony Roulstone, a nuclear engineer at Cambridge University in the U.K., who's done an economic analysis of fusion power.




 
Parallels ​ 
Brexit's Impact Stretches From Deep Space To Nuclear Fusion​ 
"I think the science is great," Roulstone says of the breakthrough. But many engineering obstacles remain. "We don't really know what the power plant would look like."


At that rate, fusion power won't come soon enough for the Biden administration, which is seeking to bring America's net greenhouse gas emissions to zero by 2050 — a goal that experts say must be met to avoid the worst effects of climate change.


Laser power​ 
Fusion power has long fired the imaginations of nuclear scientists and engineers. The technology would work by "fusing" light elements of hydrogen into helium, generating an enormous amount of energy. It's the same process that powers the sun, and it's far more efficient than current nuclear "fission" technology. What's more, fusion power plants would generate relatively little nuclear waste, and they could run off of hydrogen readily found in seawater.




 
The Two-Way ​ 
Scientists Say Their Giant Laser Has Produced Nuclear Fusion​ 
The ten-story-tall NIF facility is the world's most powerful laser system. It is designed to aim 192 beams onto a tiny cylinder of gold and depleted uranium. Inside the cylinder is a diamond capsule smaller than a peppercorn. That capsule is where the magic happens — it's filled with two isotopes of hydrogen that can fuse together to release astonishing amounts of energy.


When the lasers are fired at the target, they generate x-rays that vaporize the diamond in a tiny fraction of a second. The shockwave from the diamond's destruction crushes the hydrogen atoms, causing them to fuse and release energy.


NIF first opened in 2009, but its initial laser shots fell well short of expectations. The hydrogen in the target was failing to "ignite", and the Department of Energy had little to show for the billions it had invested.


----------



## Ich

Cancerous Tumor said:


> U.S. reaches a fusion power milestone. Will it be enough to save the planet?
> 
> 
> A giant laser facility in Livermore, Calif., says it has created net energy from nuclear fusion. It's an important breakthrough, but fusion power remains a distant dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists with the U.S. Department of Energy have reached a breakthrough in nuclear fusion.
> 
> 
> For the first time ever in a laboratory, researchers were able to generate more energy from fusion reactions than they used to start the process. The total gain was around 150%.
> 
> 
> "America has achieved a tremendous scientific breakthrough," Energy Secretary Jennifer Granholm said at a press conference.
> 
> 
> The achievement came at the National Ignition Facility (NIF), a $3.5 billion laser complex at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory in California. For more than a decade, NIF has struggled to meet its stated goal of producing a fusion reaction that generates more energy than it consumes.
> 
> 
> But that changed in the dead of night on Dec. 5. At 1 AM local time, researchers used laser beams to zap a tiny pellet of hydrogen fuel. The lasers produced 2.05 megajoules of energy, and the pellet released roughly 3.15 megajoules.
> 
> 
> It's a major milestone, one that the field of fusion science has struggled to reach for more than half a century.
> 
> 
> 
> The Two-Way​
> Scientists Say Their Giant Laser Has Produced Nuclear Fusion​
> "In our laboratory we've been working on this for almost 60 years," says Mark Herrmann, who oversees the NIF program at Livermore. "This is an incredible team accomplishment."
> 
> 
> Researchers say that fusion energy could one day provide clean, safe electricity without greenhouse gas emissions. But even with this announcement, independent scientists believe that dream remains many decades away.
> 
> 
> Unless there's an even larger breakthrough, fusion is unlikely to play a major role in power production before the 2060s or 2070s, says Tony Roulstone, a nuclear engineer at Cambridge University in the U.K., who's done an economic analysis of fusion power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parallels​
> Brexit's Impact Stretches From Deep Space To Nuclear Fusion​
> "I think the science is great," Roulstone says of the breakthrough. But many engineering obstacles remain. "We don't really know what the power plant would look like."
> 
> 
> At that rate, fusion power won't come soon enough for the Biden administration, which is seeking to bring America's net greenhouse gas emissions to zero by 2050 — a goal that experts say must be met to avoid the worst effects of climate change.
> 
> 
> Laser power​
> Fusion power has long fired the imaginations of nuclear scientists and engineers. The technology would work by "fusing" light elements of hydrogen into helium, generating an enormous amount of energy. It's the same process that powers the sun, and it's far more efficient than current nuclear "fission" technology. What's more, fusion power plants would generate relatively little nuclear waste, and they could run off of hydrogen readily found in seawater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Two-Way​
> Scientists Say Their Giant Laser Has Produced Nuclear Fusion​
> The ten-story-tall NIF facility is the world's most powerful laser system. It is designed to aim 192 beams onto a tiny cylinder of gold and depleted uranium. Inside the cylinder is a diamond capsule smaller than a peppercorn. That capsule is where the magic happens — it's filled with two isotopes of hydrogen that can fuse together to release astonishing amounts of energy.
> 
> 
> When the lasers are fired at the target, they generate x-rays that vaporize the diamond in a tiny fraction of a second. The shockwave from the diamond's destruction crushes the hydrogen atoms, causing them to fuse and release energy.
> 
> 
> NIF first opened in 2009, but its initial laser shots fell well short of expectations. The hydrogen in the target was failing to "ignite", and the Department of Energy had little to show for the billions it had invested.



Well, the thing is that in that configuration they still need more energy "in total" as they get out of the fusion.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Ich said:


> Well, the thing is that in that configuration they still need more energy "in total" as they get out of the fusion.


There was another article about economic point of new experiment , I think US is preparing for past gas/oil era(2050 or later).


----------



## Ich

Cancerous Tumor said:


> There was another article about economic point of new experiment , I think US is preparing for past gas/oil era(2050 or later).


There are a lot players who also did this experiment times ago. The point is that one can get a "fusion" also with other configurations if it is put enough energy into it. At the moment the fusion research is imho slowed down cause the existing experiments have to exist for long time to melt lots of billions out of them. Me think fusion through laser is the the right way till we have new physics what let us go other ways. Me think it is possible to change even older experiments from microwave heating to laser heating, whereas laser heating is possible in different ways.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Ich said:


> There are a lot players who also did this experiment times ago. The point is that one can get a "fusion" also with other configurations if it is put enough energy into it. At the moment the fusion research is imho slowed down cause the existing experiments have to exist for long time to melt lots of billions out of them. Me think fusion through laser is the the right way till we have new physics what let us go other ways. Me think it is possible to change even older experiments from microwave heating to laser heating, whereas laser heating is possible in different ways.


I mean after Ukraine story gas price increased by 2-3 times and some countries went back to good old coal.

It seems new technologies have hard time to even compete with over priced gas and oil,but good thing about experimenting new ideas is that we never know to full extent how much these things are worth it until we reach to necessity point.

By calculating expenses of such plans it will not look like economical success story for now but it's always better to have extra options especially in case of energy.

It reminds me of story of last years of ww2 and Germany with using of jet engines.sometimes our minds are so much fixed in our current standards then we forget valuable lessons of history...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I mean after Ukraine story gas price increased by 2-3 times and some countries went back to good old coal.
> 
> It seems new technologies have hard time to even compete with over priced gas and oil,but good thing about experimenting new ideas is that we never know to full extent how much these things are worth it until we reach to necessity point.
> 
> By calculating expenses of such plans it will not look like economical success story for now but it's always better to have extra options especially in case of energy.
> 
> It reminds me of story of last years of ww2 and Germany with using of jet engines.sometimes our minds are so much fixed in our current standards then we forget valuable lessons of history...


also, our world needs oil and gas REGARDLESS OF CAR or power usage- there is so much need and use for oil and gas, the world will keep demanding it for 20-40 years more- that is a fact. one thing like nuclear fusion probably wont reduce oil and gas need that much - why oil and gas prices so high today when we've had solar and all types of renewable energies for over a decade now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe_Adam

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Iran, India stress need for developing bilateral ties​Tehran, IRNA - Iranian Foreign Minister Hossein Amirabdollahian and his Indian counterpart Subrahmanyam Jaishankar have stressed developing all-out cooperation between the two countries.


India is a western proxy, an Israeli partner & obedient servant. India is a gutless country that cannot be trusted or relied upon. They never keep their commitments "check out their Gas & oil contracts with Iran since early 1990s", they double crossed Iran at IAEA when they voted against Iran and referred Iran's nuclear file to UNSC resulting in cruelest anti-Iran sanctions with devastating consequences lasting to this day.

Iranians who imagine India as a friendly nation must have their head examined. India has nothing worthy to offer anyone. The idea of developing ties with India is a mere nonsense because there is nothing to develop between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

925boy said:


> also, our world needs oil and gas REGARDLESS OF CAR or power usage- there is so much need and use for oil and gas, the world will keep demanding it for 20-40 years more- that is a fact. one thing like nuclear fusion probably wont reduce oil and gas need that much - why oil and gas prices so high today when we've had solar and all types of renewable energies for over a decade now?


I was thinking about same issue(only energy) few years back in that time I reached the conclusion that at $ 120-150 barrel of oil we may see natural(no government interference or no subsidies) rise of competitor such as renewables.

let's say price barrel of oil is now at $ 120(this number might be wrong but anyway let's agree on a fix number) and wind/solar power (next big competition) are both equally satisfy your needs of energy.

With your $ 120 you could get same amount of energy from solar or oil which one will you choose ?



Joe_Adam said:


> India is a western proxy, an Israeli partner & obedient servant. India is a gutless country that cannot be trusted or relied upon. They never keep their commitments "check out their Gas & oil contracts with Iran since early 1990s", they double crossed Iran at IAEA when they voted against Iran and referred Iran's nuclear file to UNSC resulting in cruelest anti-Iran sanctions with devastating consequences lasting to this day.
> 
> Iranians who imagine India as a friendly nation must have their head examined. India has nothing worthy to offer anyone. The idea of developing ties with India is a mere nonsense because there is nothing to develop between the two.


There are things that Iran will cooperate with India and things we don't agree.

What is the alternative option here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I was thinking about same issue(only energy) few years back in that time I reached the conclusion that at $ 120-150 barrel of oil we may see natural(no government interference or no subsidies) rise of competitor such as renewables.
> 
> let's say price barrel of oil is now at $ 120(this number might be wrong but anyway let's agree on a fix number) and wind/solar power (next big competition) are both equally satisfy your needs of energy.
> 
> With your $ 120 you could get same amount of energy from solar or oil which one will you choose ?


i guess i would choose solar, because its better for the environment, but when will we have those choices in reality?


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601992879097905154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601703745255280640


----------



## Ich

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I mean after Ukraine story gas price increased by 2-3 times and some countries went back to good old coal.
> 
> It seems new technologies have hard time to even compete with over priced gas and oil,but good thing about experimenting new ideas is that we never know to full extent how much these things are worth it until we reach to necessity point.
> 
> By calculating expenses of such plans it will not look like economical success story for now but it's always better to have extra options especially in case of energy.
> 
> It reminds me of story of last years of ww2 and Germany with using of jet engines.sometimes our minds are so much fixed in our current standards then we forget valuable lessons of history...


Well, i was in Munich at MPI when they did Asdex (had a small job there in the IT). And then i followed all the way of Wendelstein 7X. I also followed the way of JET since i was a young boy. Also followed ITER. Decades. The best project by now me think is Wendelstein 7X. Fusion is the future (if not new physics emerge), but for now it is only small stories and "give me more money!".


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

*Kish Airshow*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Iranian Passenger and cargo trains up north..Imagine how difficult it is to make tracks/tunnels through all those mountains..the end result is beautiful if you ask me!
یستگاه راه آهن شیرگاه سوادکوه یکی از زیباترین نقاط ایران به حساب می‌آید. این توقف‌گاه، بخشی از راه آهن مازندران بوده و به‌اندازه‌ای با شکوه است که خود به‌عنوان یکی از دیدنی‌ترین جاذبه‌های گردشگری شمال کشور شناخته می‌شود.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tsunset

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602389319326515200

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Sineva

tsunset said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602389319326515200


Ah yes,...
......"Women,Life,Freedom......handguns!?"
Wait!,.......what!??
😲

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sineva

This is literally insane,its like appointing zionist israel to a committee on the right of return for palestinian refugees,or apartheid south africa to a prevention of racism committee.
If it wasnt so sickening it would almost be funny [in the blackest of black humor sense]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603133325241384960I think it also shows just how increasingly desperate the west seems to be getting,its as tho even the possibility of an iran-russia political,economic and military realignment is literally freaking the west out.
Its almost as tho they never thought this could happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

This whole FTS crypto fraud got completely out of control. Apparently this $32 billion dollar company was being run by a gang of degenerate teeangers in the Bahamas at a $40 million dollar penthouse, all having polygamous relations with each other and popping pills.
















Sam Bankman Fried who is Jewish BTW, or as he's called now Scam Bankrupt Fraud, he made his ex GF in charge of his hedgefund Alameda research, his Hedge Fund. She's a Harry Potter fan. 

She also tweeted that she thought normal people who didn't do ecstacy regularly were boring and she thought that Chinese Imperial Harem was the optimal form of polygamy. 

She also mentioned that there should be vicious power struggles among lower ranks. Yup they're going to make a netflix series about this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601772005526740993

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

یادمه سال 87 یک سایتی درست کرده بودند به عنوان « افسران » که بعدها شد یگان های سایبری سپاه .... 

فکر کنم با دلار 40 تومنی ، برای سایبری هایی که به ریال حقوق می گیرند هم پست گذاشتن دیگه نمی صرفه


----------



## jauk

Informaton leakage on what’s going on in reality. The patient pounding. On the cheap. No Hollywood Xbox ‘shock and awe’ for the children:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603496623413288963

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Ukraine should have just negotiated with Russia from the start. What was the point of this war if Ukraine won't ever get Crimea back anyways. They should have forgotten about Crimea and given autonomy to Donbas. After that they could have kept their borders and avoided all the suffering and destruction. They're on the 10th round of conscription, meanwhile Russia is pushing deeper into Bakhmut and is on the verge of releasing 250,000 freshly mobilized personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

2022
April: Russia is running out of missiles
Dec: NATO ran out of everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sha ah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


>


OpenAI's services are not available in your country.

Starts cursing respectfully


----------



## tsunset



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

tsunset said:


>


too fast decent , but why he ejected when the aircraft become stable just 10-15m before it completely stop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jauk

Sineva said:


> This is literally insane,its like appointing zionist israel to a committee on the right of return for palestinian refugees,or apartheid south africa to a prevention of racism committee.
> If it wasnt so sickening it would almost be funny [in the blackest of black humor sense]
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603133325241384960I think it also shows just how increasingly desperate the west seems to be getting,its as tho even the possibility of an iran-russia political,economic and military realignment is literally freaking the west out.
> Its almost as tho they never thought this could happen.


These are Western institutions play Western games. They are no longer relevant.


----------



## SalarHaqq

jauk said:


> These are Western institutions play Western games. They are no longer relevant.



When you staunchly resist zionist and NATO imperialism like Iran has been doing systematically since the 1979 Islamic Revolution led by Imam Khomeini (r), getting evicted from western-dominated international bodies is a constant possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WudangMaster

Humanity needs to purge these insects from existence!!







https://i.ytimg.com/an_webp/Cvc7VymDa4c/mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CI_L85wG&rs=AOn4CLAwfzi_ZAolq7OGx79C6mWY6CZhcQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

PMC Wagner mercenaries captured Yakovlivka village east to Bakhmut​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604048266785853441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603945092112609280

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cancerous Tumor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604048266785853441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603945092112609280


Once more that nasty little persistently unlearned lesson called the law of unintended consequences comes to bite the west on its arse......again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oldman1

Hack-Hook said:


> the question is not USA can detect interceptors like mig-31 in time. the question is can 3rd party country detect aircraft like b-21 in time to send interceptors to confront it before it release its cruise missile and turn back and go home ?


Thats a good question. Wonder if those 3rd party countries can detect the aircraft in time or if they are U.S. side or not.


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> Thats a good question. Wonder if those 3rd party countries can detect the aircraft in time or if they are U.S. side or not.


Considering reasonable circumstance, a very large take off of stealth bombers including perhaps B-52's from multiple airbases, such activity might be seen for example if these planes are flown directly from California over the pacific crossing many airspaces. We are talking 40 or 50 large planes flying at once.

The only thing I can think of for complete surprise is large elephant walk, takeoff from Diego Garcia flown through Indian ocean. Hence why Iran is developing TEL launched SLVs with more than 4000km range if converted. That being said, these will only be used reactively I would imagine, therefore the damage from an initial surprise attack would already be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Stryker1982 said:


> Considering reasonable circumstance, a very large take off of stealth bombers including perhaps B-52's from multiple airbases, such activity might be seen for example if these planes are flown directly from California over the pacific crossing many airspaces. We are talking 40 or 50 large planes flying at once.
> 
> The only thing I can think of for complete surprise is large elephant walk, takeoff from Diego Garcia flown through Indian ocean. Hence why Iran is developing TEL launched SLVs with more than 4000km range if converted. That being said, these will only be used reactively I would imagine, therefore the damage from an initial surprise attack would already be done.


Most of the bombers would take off from Missouri or some other bases as well as UK and in Diego Garcia. Any missile launch in Iran will be detected immediately, even you know that once something comes up.


----------



## TheImmortal

Haven’t been following the riots too much since most of the news is manipulated by so many different actors who have their own specific agendas.

What’s the consensus? Are they dying down? Staying the same? Getting worse?


----------



## Stryker1982

Oldman1 said:


> Most of the bombers would take off from Missouri or some other bases as well as UK and in Diego Garcia. Any missile launch in Iran will be detected immediately, even you know that once something comes up.


Russia might tip Iran off to a major fleet of Aircraft heading through Euro airspace, as a matter of fact, Russia may mis-interpret such a build up of aircraft as preparation as an attack on itself.

Afterall, Russian's if attacked, would expect it to come from European airspace and so they have all sorts of radars in place to monitor the region. Australia to me seems geographically useful in a total surprise attack.



TheImmortal said:


> Haven’t been following the riots too much since most of the news is manipulated by so many different actors who have their own specific agendas.
> 
> What’s the consensus? Are they dying down? Staying the same? Getting worse?


Looks like it has slowed down alot.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604382388968103936

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Oldman1

Stryker1982 said:


> Russia might tip Iran off to a major fleet of Aircraft heading through Euro airspace, as a matter of fact, Russia may mis-interpret such a build up of aircraft as preparation as an attack on itself.
> 
> Afterall, Russian's if attacked, would expect it to come from European airspace and so they have all sorts of radars in place to monitor the region. Australia to me seems geographically useful in a total surprise attack.


Russia could do that similar to what NATO is doing by providing early warning just prior to Russia sending bombers towards Ukraine.


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

https://www.rt.com/business/568235-iran-russia-joint-car-production/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Stryker1982 said:


> Russia might tip Iran off to a major fleet of Aircraft heading through Euro airspace, as a matter of fact, Russia may mis-interpret such a build up of aircraft as preparation as an attack on itself.
> 
> Afterall, Russian's if attacked, would expect it to come from European airspace and so they have all sorts of radars in place to monitor the region. Australia to me seems geographically useful in a total surprise attack.
> 
> 
> Looks like it has slowed down alot.


Ever since the turds/k*rds began getting bombed, it almost fell away to nothing. I'm vindicated in all my violent proposals against them since they did exactly what I predicted they'd do (cause internal unrest).


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

mohsen said:


> Thanks to all of it's support for terrorism against Iran, this forum was blocked by Iranian government. and as long as it's blocked, I wont participate in the discussions anymore.
> good luck to all.


You're one of the good ones, brother. Will be awaiting your return! Praying for you in your absence.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Blue In Green said:


> It's moments like this where I always find myself questioning just how far a government has to go in order to maintain national integrity without going overboard. Idk if this recent round of tensions will reach "Green Movement" levels of popularity, but any point of ingress for _the usual suspects, _will be explored to the fullest.
> 
> As per my own sentiments, idk what to say. Here in the United States, we have literal *countless* cases of state/local/federal brutality against civilians, many such incidents never get to see the light of day and rarely anything is truly done about it. -- If I'm understanding it correctly, the morality police severely hit a woman in the head over "public indecency laws" of which she later died from said wounds. Now people are up in arms over it (to be expected).
> 
> Iranian lawmakers need to have some sort of leeway when it comes to the morality police and their interactions with everyday Iranians. Some of these laws are just overly intrusive.


I would caution just one thing - don't compromise on religious laws even a bit. Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia are a good indicator how bad things will get if you do (morocco's biggest export is hookers all the way into the northern Europe).

Iran needs to curb corruption, get rid of predatory middlemen and shake up hierarchies across the nation to get rid of the scroungers and make way for competent, religious youth. Ideologically, karkasparasti/gharbzadegi present the biggest challenges, mainly in the online sphere (social media has the same hypnotic effect as pornography in deluding people).
Hard agree. I have to say I hate t*iwan as well, though. My hatred is for the ch*nese as an ethnic group, not just the nation(s).

I was cautioning people about ch*na long before this fiasco. I mean look at my second flag - those scumbags are practically standing above me and infiltrated the market as well as posing a security threat to the land of my birth (which I have no care for, it can get nuked so long as it nukes them back).


WudangMaster said:


> Humanity needs to purge these insects from existence!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/an_webp/Cvc7VymDa4c/mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CI_L85wG&rs=AOn4CLAwfzi_ZAolq7OGx79C6mWY6CZhcQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iran ready to return to JCPOA commitments: Ex-FM​Dec 19, 2022, 1:57 PM

FM says Iran ready to hold joint meeting with Persian Gulf states​Dec 19, 2022, 11:58 AM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Iran ready to return to JCPOA commitments: Ex-FM​Dec 19, 2022, 1:57 PM
> 
> FM says Iran ready to hold joint meeting with Persian Gulf states​Dec 19, 2022, 11:58 AM


Sounds like they`re still saying that the ball is still in the wests/iaeas court,so its up to grossi & co to try and find some face saving way out of the impasse,thats of course if the west really wants to save whatevers left of the jcpoa,and thats a big if.
Personally I see nothing that indicates a change in western behavior on that issue,indeed judging by the wests anti iran propaganda offensive and support for ethno-seperatist terrorists and rioters in the last few months,it clearly seems as tho once again the west prefers to double down,gambling addict style,and hope that somewhere,sometime,somehow it`ll win big.........maybe in another 42 years perhaps. 😏

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Sineva said:


> Sounds like they`re still saying that the ball is still in the wests/iaeas court,so its up to grossi & co to try and find some face saving way out of the impasse,thats of course if the west really wants to save whatevers left of the jcpoa,and thats a big if.
> Personally I see nothing that indicates a change in western behavior on that issue,indeed judging by the wests anti iran propaganda offensive and support for ethno-seperatist terrorists and rioters in the last few months,it clearly seems as tho once again the west prefers to double down,gambling addict style,and hope that somewhere,sometime,somehow it`ll win big.........maybe in another 42 years perhaps. 😏


Look, Iran just has to stay within the JCPOA. Legally, the situation favours it and all it has to do is wait until 2031 until the final sunset clause kicks in. Then it's got the right to do whatever it pleases with regards to the nuclear program.

I hope the ukraine-russia war lasts right upto then.


----------



## aryobarzan

Randoms from Iran:
*Northern Iran*






*Iranian newborn Cheetah "Pirouz"*





*Tehran's famous Avenue "valiaser"..longest avenue in Iran*





*Road towards north (built using German engineering in 1930s)..soon to be replaced with SHOMAL freeway.*













*Tehran's Jurassic Park*









A tourist village in Iran









*A village in northern Iran*





*Tehran in a snowy nite.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## renhai

WudangMaster said:


> Humanity needs to purge these insects from existence!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/an_webp/Cvc7VymDa4c/mqdefault_6s.webp?du=3000&sqp=CI_L85wG&rs=AOn4CLAwfzi_ZAolq7OGx79C6mWY6CZhcQ



Are you serious?

Do you know that China is a member of G2 and P5?



BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I would caution just one thing - don't compromise on religious laws even a bit. Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia are a good indicator how bad things will get if you do (morocco's biggest export is hookers all the way into the northern Europe).
> 
> Iran needs to curb corruption, get rid of predatory middlemen and shake up hierarchies across the nation to get rid of the scroungers and make way for competent, religious youth. Ideologically, karkasparasti/gharbzadegi present the biggest challenges, mainly in the online sphere (social media has the same hypnotic effect as pornography in deluding people).
> Hard agree. I have to say I hate t*iwan as well, though. My hatred is for the ch*nese as an ethnic group, not just the nation(s).
> 
> I was cautioning people about ch*na long before this fiasco. I mean look at my second flag - those scumbags are practically standing above me and infiltrated the market as well as posing a security threat to the land of my birth (which I have no care for, it can get nuked so long as it nukes them back).


Except for the British. Nobody wants your land.

But remember! Even if you are a British colony. You still have no right to inherit the British expansion policy.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

renhai said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Do you know that China is a member of G2 and P5?
> 
> 
> Except for the British. Nobody wants your land.
> 
> But remember! Even if you are a British colony. You still have no right to inherit the British expansion policy.


"YING YANG YEETUS, SHINAJIN DELETUS!"
~Prince Yasuhiko of NANKING RAPE fame, probably


----------



## renhai

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> "YING YANG YEETUS, SHINAJIN DELETUS!"
> ~Prince Yasuhiko of NANKING RAPE fame, probably


Calm down. China did not drop atomic bombs on your land in 1964.

of course. I admire your courage in 1962. It seems that you are braver than MacArthur... and more ridiculous.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

renhai said:


> Calm down. China did not drop atomic bombs on your land in 1964.
> 
> of course. I admire your courage in 1962. It seems that you are braver than MacArthur... and more ridiculous.


Hey, I will say this - I respect mad old mao for intervening in korea and beating the americuckwans to pulp. My favourite east asian nation (🇰🇵) was saved.

The other thing I respect mao for was how all his policies caused tens of millions of you to perish. I want him to rise from the dead and lead your country once more precisely so he can repeat the cycle (and perhaps annihilate the one I'm living in also).


----------



## renhai

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Hey, I will say this - I respect mad old mao for intervening in korea and beating the americuckwans to pulp. My favourite east asian nation (🇰🇵) was saved.
> 
> The other thing I respect mao for was how all his policies caused tens of millions of you to perish. I want him to rise from the dead and lead your country once more precisely so he can repeat the cycle (and perhaps annihilate the one I'm living in also).


exactly. I believe that real Indians respect Mao.






About "Mao killed 30 million or 300 million people". It's just a number. It will not affect Mao's contribution to the Third World countries.


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

renhai said:


> exactly. I believe that real Indians respect Mao.
> 
> View attachment 906776
> 
> 
> About "Mao killed 30 million or 300 million people". It's just a number. It will not affect Mao's contribution to the Third World countries.


I don't care how much india and china fight, you know. The back-and-forth is irrelevant to me. Nor am I afraid of nuclear war...let there be atomic fire; I'll happily vanish in the white light, so long as it purges east and south asia.

I despise you as a race, but your accomplishments are noteworthy, although the ones from 1989 onwards are due to opening your doors to the West economically. I don't know why you're getting your knickers in a twist over me voicing an opinion.


----------



## renhai

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I don't care how much india and china fight, you know. The back-and-forth is irrelevant to me. Nor am I afraid of nuclear war...let there be atomic fire; I'll happily vanish in the white light, so long as it purges east and south asia.
> 
> I despise you as a race, but your accomplishments are noteworthy, although the ones from 1989 onwards are due to opening your doors to the West economically. I don't know why you're getting your knickers in a twist over me voicing an opinion.


Calm down. I'm just curious~Where do you have the courage to despise G2 and P5 members???

Where does your courage come from?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

renhai said:


> Calm down. I'm just curious~Where do you have the courage to despise G2 and P5 members???
> 
> Where does your courage come from?


I don't know, where does your courage come from to consider armament or future war with the united states, given that your oil reserves cannot sustain both your economy and military without wartime rationing and that too quite briefly.

Seek that answer. Then get back to me.


----------



## renhai

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> I don't know, where does your courage come from to consider armament or future war with the united states, given that your oil reserves cannot sustain both your economy and military without wartime rationing and that too quite briefly.
> 
> Seek that answer. Then get back to me.


Answer me~ Has the United States decided to go to war with China?

Now you can let Americans invade North Korea and Iran. See if Americans have the same courage as you. Okay?


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

Americuckwa's micropenis is too tiny for such an undertaking (invading North Korea and Iran). Not even James Mattis would dare, so yeah, self-explanatory.


renhai said:


> Answer me~ Has the United States decided to go to war with China?
> 
> Now you can let Americans invade North Korea and Iran. See if Americans have the same courage as you. Okay?


And then there's you shinajin, made sorts of threats towards pelosi but pussied out as her plane landed in taiwan, kek. Slick posturing on your part.


----------



## renhai

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Americuckwa's micropenis is too tiny for such an undertaking (invading North Korea and Iran). Not even James Mattis would dare, so yeah, self-explanatory.
> 
> And then there's you shinajin, made sorts of threats towards pelosi but pussied out as her plane landed in taiwan, kek. Slick posturing on your part.


In addition to bringing Chinese warships and aircraft closer to Taipei. Nothing else.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BlessedKingOfLonging

TheImmortal said:


> Over the years some snippets have come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan court jails Norwegian-Iraqi for 15 years for ‘terrorism’
> 
> 
> A Jordanian court sentenced a Norwegian man of Iraqi descent to 15 years in prison on Sunday for planning “terrorist acts” in the kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> english.alarabiya.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was back in 2016, alleged Quds force cell operative.
> 
> Around the same time this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRGC Chief Says Jordan Is Next Target for Conquest; Iran Erases Evidence - The Tower
> 
> 
> The Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) is denying that Qods Force commander Gen. Qassem Suleimani said that Iran seeks to control Jordan, just as it controls Iraq and Lebanon. Iran has also removed the report of Suleimani’s remarks from the Iranian Students’ News Agency website. Al Masdar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thetower.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was denied (maybe it was never said) However Jordanian lawmakers took it seriously enough that they reached out to Iran. Since then you can draw conclusions yourself as how the fate of the king has gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan in turmoil
> 
> 
> Jordan is in the midst of what may be its most serious political crisis in 50 years. Over a dozen people were arrested over the weekend and the former Crown Prince Hamzah bin Hussein is apparently under house detention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brookings.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expansion of king’s powers casts doubt on political reform in Jordan | | AW
> 
> 
> MPs voted to amend Article 40 of the constitution, giving Jordan's king the ability to appoint and dismiss senior officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thearabweekly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan’s King Abdullah imposes severe restrictions on half-brother
> 
> 
> Prince Hamza was accused of trying to destabilize the monarchy in a foreign-inspired plot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The king is losing legitimacy in the eyes of many people and groups. His once sky high popularity is taking a hit. After a purge that involved a family member situation is still not improving for him. He expanded his powers as a desperate power move rather than work towards a solution against his rivals.
> 
> The parliament is turning against him. Economic conditions are terrible. Drugs are flowing in from the Syrian border. Saudi Arabia isnt coming to the rescue. If the King falls, the government apparatus will be weak and Jordan will fall to many foreign influence powers. Iran is adept at growing a gross roots movement and their is a large Palestinian population inside Jordan.
> 
> It should be noted that Iran offered economic ties with Jordan in the past. But the king was reluctant to give Iran more influence in his kingdom. Instead he choose to stay in Saudi-US orbit. Not a wise decision it seems.
> 
> I don’t even think the CIA really cares about him anymore, much like they didn’t really care about the Shah circa 1979. I think Israel is worried, but they already have too much on their plate.


Jordan is facing protests now. Well spotted, sir - you predicted the slowly eroding trajectory of the kingdom.

Jordan is #1 when it comes to liaising with the cia and aman/mossad. They're also host to the us military and that is why it needs to collapse, so americuckwans are driven out of syria, iraq AND jordan all at once.


----------



## MyNameAintJeff

https://www.rt.com/business/568522-russia-iran-banking-transactions/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

@Ich

I'm glad that you are doing ok after beating cancer, I hope you get better and happier.
please continue your routine check ups , most of doctors care for their patients if there is something fishy you can always consult with another doctor to make sure everything is alright.

Stay healthy my man



I did not had cancer till now.and I think I don't have it now.


Story of this username relates to first post on this forum,if I remember correctly there was a Iranian user here that was promoting Iran's science output by stating (wrongly) "Iran is holding 4th place of Nano technology in world (at 2011)" or something like that and another user with Israel flag was making fun of him because based on news at that time Iran was at fourteenth place.
So I created this account to correct Iranian user.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Cancerous Tumor said:


> @Ich
> 
> I'm glad that you are doing ok after beating cancer, I hope you get better and happier.
> 
> I did not have cancer till now.
> 
> 
> Story of this username relates to first post on this forum,if I remember correctly there was a Iranian user here that was promoting Iran's science output by stating (wrongly) "Iran is holding 4th place of Nano technology in world (at 2011)" or something like that and another user with Israel flag was making fun of him because based on news at that time Iran was at fourteenth place.
> So I created this account to correct Iranian user.


@Ich 

First time I'm hearing that you had cancer. But based on this post, it looks like you are the victor. Hope you are feeling better and energized and more victorious! 🫡

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/guide/best-movies-2022/

The Quiet Girl was fine but I skipped a couple of movies in rottentomatoes's list.​

The best movies and TV of 2022, picked for you by NPR critics​






NPR's list seems to be more *colorful*, other than Better call Saul, Star Trek and The Sandman I did not watch anything else on this recommendation list.

It can't be worst than rottentomatoes's list right ? right ?​


----------



## Stryker1982

Cancerous Tumor said:


> https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/guide/best-movies-2022/
> 
> The Quiet Girl was fine but I skipped a couple of movies in rottentomatoes's list.​
> 
> The best movies and TV of 2022, picked for you by NPR critics​
> View attachment 907000
> 
> 
> NPR's list seems to be more *colorful*, other than Better call Saul, Star Trek and The Sandman I did not watch anything else on this recommendation list.
> 
> It can't be worst than rottentomatoes's list right ? right ?​


Would you say in fact, it is rainbow colourful? 😂


----------



## FuturePAF

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Iran ready to return to JCPOA commitments: Ex-FM​Dec 19, 2022, 1:57 PM
> 
> FM says Iran ready to hold joint meeting with Persian Gulf states​Dec 19, 2022, 11:58 AM



JCPOA is dead, it just wasn’t officially declared. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605186220719489026

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

FuturePAF said:


> JCPOA is dead, it just wasn’t officially declared.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605186220719489026


ahahahah hysterical liberal-feminist-terrorist: do you represent us? no deals with mullahs. 
Biden: but they'll have nuclear weapons which they will represent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

FuturePAF said:


> JCPOA is dead, it just wasn’t officially declared.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605186220719489026


Then All Mr Biden has to do is officially announce it  and it would be another day for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

BlessedKingOfLonging said:


> Look, Iran just has to stay within the JCPOA. Legally, the situation favours it and all it has to do is wait until 2031 until the final sunset clause kicks in. Then it's got the right to do whatever it pleases with regards to the nuclear program.
> 
> I hope the ukraine-russia war lasts right upto then.


I`ve never believed that the west had the slightest intention of honoring any "sunset clause",indeed I`ve no doubt that the wests plan would`ve been to keep extending the "sunset clause" indefinitely.
Ultimately things like the jcpoa,and its korean predecessor the agreed framework,were attempts to kick the can down the road and to buy further time in the hope that other things would happen in the wests favor,ie regime collapse,this was certainly the hope when it came to the dprk.
Unfortunately for the west tho this sort of thing can cut both ways,and just as george jr fvcked up the carefully laid plans of the agreed framework,so to a certain chump fvcked up the carefully laid plans of the jcpoa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Stryker1982 said:


> Would you say in fact, it is rainbow colourful? 😂


*NPR*
The Sandman for sure goes under rainbow category but I don't think Better Call Saul or Star Trek (I watched older seasons) could be categorized as such TV series.

It seems their list covers all colours of a society rather than just focusing on certain type of "rainbow" stuff.

by the way 3 out of 40ish is not that good of sample size for judging.
.
*Rottentomatoes

The Quite Girl* was a good clean family movie.

*Marcel the Shell with Shoes On* also seems like a good movie but I skipped about 20 min into it .

*Happening* it's more on feminine part rather than rainbow part.(again ~20 min skip)


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

@Iranians from inside of Iran. How are things going now? Protests hopefully as good as finished? Is there still any (form of) moral police? Are things a little bit back to normal? What percentage of women wears head dress? Do people talk about it or not that much anymore? What is the atmosphere on the streets and among people? Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

So I was reading user comments beneath articles on this year's riots in Iran, at the website of a dissident political movement of a European country.

Here are some interesting ones I selected to translate and share. The level of awareness of this website's readers proves relatively high in comparison. If only these views were representative of the western public as a whole.

Considering the suffocating, meticulous system of media propaganda, brainwashing and social engineering implemented by oppressive western regimes in accordance with the fundamental fallacy of their liberal ideology, we're not quite there yet. Although the proportion of citizens who no longer believe in the state-sponsored narratives is doubtlessly higher than what those mainstream media and the internet would have you believe, with popular anger against NATO regimes simmering beneath the surface.

Iranians back home are invited to pay particular attention, as these comments tend to shatter numerous delusions about life in Iran versus life in the west, generated by the constant stream of western and zionist propaganda Iranians are exposed to.


*Comment 1 *

"Met a nice Iranian in her thirties, librarian in my French city, dressing European-style, without a veil. She confided to me that after all, she's envying her sister who staid in Iran despite the mandatory veil, for the latter founded a family with children already! Whereas my Iranian here hasn't made lasting encounters since university and is ending up alone!"

_Verdict: __*Gold! *_


*Comment 2 *(Responding to another user who took aim at Islamic laws in Iran) 

"@... you, you can bear well living in a degenerate society where mass divorce is king, where the family is destroyed, where there's no longer anything sacred anywhere and where children are encouraged to change sex before age ten. 
If this is what you wish for Iran you don't belong here, you came to the wrong site." 

_Verdict: __*Gold! *_


*Comment 3 *

"In Iran celebrities are openly calling for riots without getting troubled by the government, which has turned soft and is corrupted. In China they would get hanged, in France they'd lose their jobs. In Iran there's anarchy, moronic oppositionists have become enraged. Therefore when they arrest people down there, they DON'T DO IT WITHOUT A REASON."

_Verdict: The current Iranian administration as opposed to its predecessor is not corrupt, and some show-business figures were finally arrested weeks after this comment was posted (although they'll probably be freed soon). Hats off to the comrade nonetheless for their adequate perception of the comparatively great levels of tolerance displayed by Iranian law enforcement and judiciary for quite some time in the face of brutal rioter violence. On that aspect, the comment's simply _*brilliant*_. _


*Comment 4 *

"True but problem is that in case of a downfall of the regime, Iranian institutions will automatically fall under the American yoke. So the question is, which dictatorship do you want?"

_Verdict: Our friend has yet to learn that the Islamic Republic is a democracy. Moreover, Iran is actually guaranteed to get balkanized and dismantled if the IR were to fall. *Thumbs up* however for their accurate understanding of USA imperialism, namely the fact that the zio-American empire would not let such an opportunity slip and would fully interfere in Iranian affairs, much to the detriment of the Iranian people. _


*Comment 5 *

""In a besieged fortress, any dissidence is treason."
Fidel Castro."

_Verdict: *Gold! *_


*Comment 6 *

"Why do some here want the same thing which happened to the West, to happen to Iran?

Those who've read René Guénon know that no worldly power can truly last without obedience to a spiritual authority.

When the worldly power rebels against the spiritual authority, the clergy will fall as with the French Revolution, and there'll be a plunge into the "frozen waters of the egoistic calculus".

Iran must stand her ground: because she's one of the last traditional countries alive, with a legitimate clergy; because she is the main axis of anti-zionist resistance in the Middle East; because she is preserving spirituality in an era where materialism reigns supreme, because she is one of our last hopes in this Kali-Yuga!"

_Verdict: in Iran's case, it's not the worldly power that has caused disturbance but a misled group of citizens conditioned and manipulated by existential foreign enemies, but it's just as evident that the above comment is worth no less than *Gold!* Kudos to our friend's clairvoyance. _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sineva

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> ahahahah hysterical liberal-feminist-terrorist: do you represent us? no deals with mullahs.
> Biden: but they'll have nuclear weapons which they will represent.


Oh man,you got the stereotypical twitter "L-F-T rant" down perfectly.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> @Iranians from inside of Iran. How are things going now?


It begs the questions of where and when.but mostly like any normal day in past years.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Protests hopefully as good as finished?


Healthy relationship between any administration and it's people requires some back of forward movements.but usually there is no sign of any protests in our area.mostly in form of slogans on some walls  and some counter slogans ...



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Is there still any (form of) moral police?


Somewhere between rename to reevaluation.


Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Are things a little bit back to normal?


It wasn't that popular like election issue but anyway it's important issue.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> What percentage of women wears head dress?


Again it depends on which city and which part of that city and at what time of the day.on streets it may be 90% or more but in shopping malls or certain parts of city numbers might be different.



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> Do people talk about it or not that much anymore?


Economy
Economy
Economy
Social



Shapur Zol Aktaf said:


> What is the atmosphere on the streets and among people? Thanks.


Less smiles but it might be the seasonal mood.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605294195975114765

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605295073138298904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605296340715687939

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605300563930931207

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Then All Mr Biden has to do is officially announce it  and it would be another day for Iran.


I think this video will be cited as the “official announcement”, much the same way Trump’s tweets were official policy once he published them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Less smiles but it might be the seasonal mood.


Honestly with cold and no sun in the sky and high air pollution and 40000 toman per dollar you expect anybody have any mood for smile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tsunset

Why i see a lot of Indians being against Iran or openly racist against Iranians? Also i find a lot of them sympathizing with Israel for some reasons

Is there some kind of bad thing Iran did to India in the history to make some of them behave like that?

These days also there is a lot of users on social medias bringing back the Israeli bullshit from 2018 about the F-35 and "F-22 and F-35 that entered Iran without being detected"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

tsunset said:


> Why i see a lot of Indians being against Iran or openly racist against Iranians? Also i find a lot of them sympathizing with Israel for some reasons
> 
> Is there some kind of bad thing Iran did to India in the history to make some of them behave like that?
> 
> These days also there is a lot of users on social medias bringing back the Israeli bullshit from 2018 about the F-35 and "F-22 and F-35 that entered Iran without being detected"


No idea Sir


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

FuturePAF said:


> I think this video will be cited as the “official announcement”, much the same way Trump’s tweets were official policy once he published them.


Mr Biden came into office with promise of returning to JCPOA .So official announcement will clear all sorts of misunderstandings.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Supreme Leader receives families of martyrs of Shah Cheragh terrorist incident​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Mr Biden came into office with promise of returning to JCPOA .So official announcement will clear all sorts of misunderstandings.


but Biden is making US military do its 2nd air drill with Israel, simulating attacking nuclear facilities in Iran- this is interesting, considering US and NATO are low on ammunition today, because of the Ukraine war, so how will they go fight Iran now with low ammunition?

Biden doesnt want to announce the Iranian nuclear deal is dead, because that will AUTOMATICALLY put pressure on him to command US military to start "staging" operations around Iran, which US doesnt have the manpower, willpower, ammunition or financial power to do now- goodluck Biden!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

925boy said:


> but Biden is making US military do its 2nd air drill with Israel, simulating attacking nuclear facilities in Iran- this is interesting, considering US and NATO are low on ammunition today, because of the Ukraine war, so how will they go fight Iran now with low ammunition?


Are you sure there is shortage of ammunition ?

When it comes to logistics US/NATO would be the last entity to have problems.I think their problem goes back to political options and future role of Russia in regards to their issue with China.



925boy said:


> Biden doesnt want to announce the Iranian nuclear deal is dead, because that will AUTOMATICALLY put pressure on him to command US military to start "staging" operations around Iran, which US doesnt have the manpower, willpower, ammunition or financial power to do now- goodluck Biden!


We just saw results of staying on fence and hoping for better days.China saw an opening and cash it out by using the same tool US/NATO created .One from Russia second from Iran.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Are you sure there is shortage of ammunition ?


yes- the evidence? supplies to Ukraine keep dwindling, even though US and NATO dont want this to happen- war is logistics,and you cant hide when you lack it .


Cancerous Tumor said:


> When it comes to logistics US/NATO would be the last entity to have problems.


in theory yes, but the Ukrainian war showed us a different reality- dunno if its due to Russian tactics or size of Russian force in Ukraine, but especially US is short on some important ammunition. why was US buying 155mm shells from Pakistan for Ukraine then?


Cancerous Tumor said:


> I think their problem goes back to political options and future role of Russia in regards to their issue with China.


NATO is the idiot loser now- its has a 2 headed monster to fight, Russia and China, that it is just not prepared to fight well or defeat- i mean, NATO JUST left Afghanistan after a 20year+ engagement there...and low on ammunition now with no direct fighting? 

how well will they do against a countr- Russia they have been avoiding fighting for decades? good luck NATO!!


Cancerous Tumor said:


> We just saw results of staying on fence and hoping for better days.


ok


Cancerous Tumor said:


> China saw an opening and cash it out by using the same tool US/NATO created .


lol, China usually plays smart these days, and US doesnt.


Cancerous Tumor said:


> One from Russia second from Iran.


ok.


----------



## Stryker1982

tsunset said:


> Why i see a lot of Indians being against Iran or openly racist against Iranians? Also i find a lot of them sympathizing with Israel for some reasons
> 
> Is there some kind of bad thing Iran did to India in the history to make some of them behave like that?
> 
> These days also there is a lot of users on social medias bringing back the Israeli bullshit from 2018 about the F-35 and "F-22 and F-35 that entered Iran without being detected"



Nader Shah, King of Persia literally decimated, sacked and looted Dehli around 200 years ago and took alot of their most valuable Jewellery that still sits in Iran today. But that is just history.

Alot of Hindu nationalists hate muslims in general, therefore they have a great love for Israel which to them is a state that fights Muslims & Arabs daily. I see it all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

925boy said:


> yes- the evidence? supplies to Ukraine keep dwindling, even though US and NATO dont want this to happen- war is logistics,and you cant hide when you lack it .
> 
> in theory yes, but the Ukrainian war showed us a different reality- dunno if its due to Russian tactics or size of Russian force in Ukraine, but especially US is short on some important ammunition. why was US buying 155mm shells from Pakistan for Ukraine then?


Then let's get back to lovely topic of numbers  and go to good old orange vs apple comparison.

According to WP report :

"There are conflicting reports of just how much Iraq has borrowed since the war began. But press reports in Bahrain said Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and Qatar together had lent $14 billion during the first seven months of the war.
Banking and other sources say the total is now somewhere between $16 billion and $20 billion, with Kuwait contributing possibly $8 billion."

Iraq (1980) took $16-20 billion from other Arab countries and used it in first year of war vs Iran.since we talking about 80's dollars it was way more valuable compared to now but let's say it had similar effects to donation/loans of $40-50 billion of today's Ukraine since unlike Iraq back then Ukraine inherited older USSR technologies and had some capabilities at home when everything started.

I'm not ignorant of Russia's air power but somehow NATO managed to keep Russian airplanes in their home country.so most of the fight is between ground forces. does it ring a bell ?

Ironically it took a couple of months for Iraq to invade and take Khorramshahr vs some volunteers equipped with small arms with help of broken army of Iran.

I've heard or read a lot(Iranian sources) about first years if Iraq-Iran war and shortage of shells for Iraq was not part of them.


----------



## hussain0216

tsunset said:


> Why i see a lot of Indians being against Iran or openly racist against Iranians? Also i find a lot of them sympathizing with Israel for some reasons
> 
> Is there some kind of bad thing Iran did to India in the history to make some of them behave like that?
> 
> These days also there is a lot of users on social medias bringing back the Israeli bullshit from 2018 about the F-35 and "F-22 and F-35 that entered Iran without being detected"




1000 years of being dominated by Muslims,left a massive mental burden upon Indians

Something Jinnah understood and why he insisted on Partition of south Asia

Today you will find Hindus most eager to attack Muslims and support injustice against them where Palestine or white nationalists or Zionists


----------



## SalarHaqq

Stryker1982 said:


> Nader Shah, King of Persia literally decimated, sacked and looted Dehli around 200 years ago



More like around 300 years ago (almost).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Cancerous Tumor said:


> Then let's get back to lovely topic of numbers  and go to good old orange vs apple comparison.
> 
> According to WP report :
> 
> "There are conflicting reports of just how much Iraq has borrowed since the war began. But press reports in Bahrain said Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and Qatar together had lent $14 billion during the first seven months of the war.
> Banking and other sources say the total is now somewhere between $16 billion and $20 billion, with Kuwait contributing possibly $8 billion."
> 
> Iraq (1980) took $16-20 billion from other Arab countries and used it in first year of war vs Iran.since we talking about 80's dollars it was way more valuable compared to now but let's say it had similar effects to donation/loans of $40-50 billion of today's Ukraine since unlike Iraq back then Ukraine inherited older USSR technologies and had some capabilities at home when everything started.
> 
> I'm not ignorant of Russia's air power but somehow NATO managed to keep Russian airplanes in their home country.so most of the fight is between ground forces. does it ring a bell ?
> 
> Ironically it took a couple of months for Iraq to invade and take Khorramshahr vs some volunteers equipped with small arms with help of broken army of Iran.
> 
> I've heard or read a lot(Iranian sources) about first years if Iraq-Iran war and shortage of shells for Iraq was not part of them.


you made all this ramble to not be able to actually counter my point that NATO is low on ammunition? 

WHy did NATO buy shells from Pakistan to give to Ukraine?? Why d id US govt just give a ton of funding for US defense companies to "ramp up ammunition production"?

Playing devil's advocate proves you're uninformed, and if you're uninformed, just ask questions pls.

Also, the old weapons NATO used to send Ukraine, like M777 howitzers, no longer have the "desired effect", so NATO needs to send Ukraine stronger military equipment "drugs" - now patriots- oooh man, Arash 2s and Shahed 136s cant wait to lock onto them- that patriot will get destroyed within a week of activation.

Russia has ALSO used its airpower- you dont know Ka-53s and Mi-28Ns are flying in Ukraine? or are you just blind? MEANWHILE>>.....any Ukrainian airforce aircraft that takes to the air GETS SHOT DOWN - you havent noticed this? Ukraine gotta be outta aircraft by now...those are much harder to replace....especially when Russia can surely fry them in the air- recently Russia destroyed like 5-8 air craft, Su-24s, Mi-8s, etc.....Ukranian airforce is so done...so is its air defenses...Gepard didnt work on Shahed 136s did they? bombaclot reload more shahed 136s on NATO's azz..lmao...Iran aint shown weak azz NATO anything and Ukraine is already cripped..no wonder Ukraine is threatening Iran these days.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

925boy said:


> you made all this ramble to not be able to actually counter my point that NATO is low on ammunition?
> 
> WHy did NATO buy shells from Pakistan to give to Ukraine?? Why d id US govt just give a ton of funding for US defense companies to "ramp up ammunition production"?
> 
> Playing devil's advocate proves you're uninformed, and if you're uninformed, just ask questions pls.
> 
> Also, the old weapons NATO used to send Ukraine, like M777 howitzers, no longer have the "desired effect", so NATO needs to send Ukraine stronger military equipment "drugs" - now patriots- oooh man, Arash 2s and Shahed 136s cant wait to lock onto them- that patriot will get destroyed within a week of activation.
> 
> Russia has ALSO used its airpower- you dont know Ka-53s and Mi-28Ns are flying in Ukraine? or are you just blind? MEANWHILE>>.....any Ukrainian airforce aircraft that takes to the air GETS SHOT DOWN - you havent noticed this? Ukraine gotta be outta aircraft by now...those are much harder to replace....especially when Russia can surely fry them in the air- recently Russia destroyed like 5-8 air craft, Su-24s, Mi-8s, etc.....Ukranian airforce is so done...so is its air defenses...Gepard didnt work on Shahed 136s did they? bombaclot reload more shahed 136s on NATO's azz..lmao...Iran aint shown weak azz NATO anything and Ukraine is already cripped..no wonder Ukraine is threatening Iran these days.


The country that used to designs and produce all sorts of airplanes and missiles and bombs for USSR with direct help lines from NATO members is now short on shells ?common man !

Israel military gets $3 billions every year from US on top of their domestic capabilities.this year Ukraine got $40-50 billions so far only for military stuff.

Neither Russian army and intelligence is that superior to find and target all ammo depots and destroy it nor Ukrainian army is that dumb to put all their essentials infront of Russian army to destroy it.


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605863737373573120

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605623846408753152








Russia and Iran Are Building a Trade Route That Defies Sanctions


The US and its allies are alarmed by the growing Iranian-Russian connection, which includes transfers of military supplies next to trade of agricultural and energy commodities.




www.bloomberg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jauk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605915479255695360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

4 MOSSAD Sabotage teams inside Iran nutrelized and all members arrested.
Iran arrests members of four Mossad-affiliated teams​





TEHRAN, Dec. 22 (MNA) – Iran’s Intelligence Ministry has identified and arrested the members of four operative teams linked to the Israeli regime’s Mossad spy agency in the country.
In a statement issued on Thursday, the Intelligence Ministry announced that following round-the-clock and rigorous efforts of the intelligence forces, four operative teams affiliated with the Mossad spy agency were identified and all the members were arrested. 
The Zionist criminal regime, taking advantage of the recent riots over the past weeks in several parts of Iran, intended to conduct several hybrid terrorist operations by directing operative teams, it added, but all the terrorists were arrested before taking any action.
The ministry also announced that it has also obtained information about a Mossad ringleader in one European country, saying more details will be given immediately after the completion of the investigation.
Earlier on December 18, Iran’s Intelligence Ministry announced that it has identified and arrested members of a spy network who were planning to sabotage the country’s defense industry through front companies and security marketing. Iran’s intelligence forces uncovered a plot by a Mossad espionage network to gather information from Iranian knowledge-based companies that cooperate with Iran’s defense industries.
Iran has been the scene of foreign-backed riots over the past weeks. The rioters have been trying to hijack protests that emerged following the death of a young Iranian woman, Mahsa Amini who died in police custody in mid-September in an incident, which has been proven to have happened as a result of illness, not through any fault of Iranian law enforcement forces.
Mossad has upped its espionage activity in the past few months and has been involved in a covert war against Iran by supporting terrorist attacks and violent riots across the country.
Iran’s foes, mainly the Israeli regime and the US, have also been engaged in an attempt to spy on and sabotage Iran’s defense industry.
​وزارت اطلاعات در بیانیه‌ای اعلام کرد؛​شناسایی و بازداشت اعضای چهار تیم عملیاتی سازمان جاسوسی موساد​




چهار تیم عملیاتی سازمان جاسوسی موساد توسط سربازان گمنام امام زمان (عج) شناسایی و بازداشت شدند.
به گزارش خبرگزاری مهر، وزارت اطلاعات در بیانیه‌ای از شناسایی و بازداشت چهار تیم عملیاتی سازمان جاسوسی موساد توسط سربازان گمنام امام زمان (عج) خبر داد.
بر اساس این گزارش در بیانیه وزارت اطلاعات آمده است:
به‌استحضار ملّت شریف ایران می‌رساند: با تلاش‌های حرفه‌ای و خستگی‌ناپذیر سربازان گمنام امام زمان (عج)، تعداد چهار تیم عملیاتی سازمان جاسوسی موساد شناسایی و کلیه‌ی اعضای آن‌ها بازداشت شدند.
رژیم جعلی و جنایتکار صهیونیست با سوءاستفاده از اغتشاشات هفته‌های گذشته در چند نقطه‌ی کشور، در صدد بود با هدایت تیم‌های عملیاتی اقدام به چند مورد عملیات تروریستی ترکیبی نماید که همه‌ی تروریست‌ها پیش از هر گونه اقدامی بازداشت شدند. ضمناً سرنخ‌هایی از سرپل موساد در یک کشور اروپایی نیز به دست آمد که به محض تکمیل تحقیقات، نتایج اعلام خواهد شد.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hengam Island habitat of small dinosaurs in Persian Gulf​












Given the fact that there are some Uromastyx aegyptia lizards on Hengam Island, this region can be a proper location for researchers and biologists to study the reptile, which is on the verge of extinction.


The Uromastyx aegyptia has a wide body and round and thick head. Its body is covered with fine and rough skin. The reptile’s tail is ring-form, which is covered with razor-like skin. All Uromastyx aegyptia lizards are herbivorous.

The existence of the Uromastyx aegyptia reptile on Hengam Island proves that the island was part of the mainland of Iran in ancient times.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tsunset

Iran shouldn't wait until next U.S elections for leaving JCPOA (waiting that an evangelical Zionist far right republican comes to get out of it completely) and get out of it, quicker the better, JCPOA is currently no more than a tool for the west to have the media propaganda advantage and restrict Iran's test of its missile arsenal, saying Iran is violating it at each rocket/missile test.

JCPOA is already worth nothing since 2018, once it's violated, any party in the deal can chose to not abide by it anymore, if Iran get out of it, it is still legal and mentioned already in the deal.

Their alternatives, "plan B" are only threats, barking and military drills, and funding separatists or terror attacks, they cannot afford at all a military "response", this would dig their own grave, see: https://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2022/...y-JCPOA-Nuclear-Deal-Talks-Sanction-Military-

The U.S military is a vast overestimated joke consisting of young American studs smoking weed inside their aircraft carriers while playing Playstation and got 0 motivation fearing death, they are currently printing dollars in mass and are short on ammunition because they gave too much to shaved-heads skinheads in Ukraine, they will never afford a direct attack under their banner and their last technological shows will do nothing, anyone else thinking the US would wipe out or invade Iran in a week are either armchair generals or people advocating for the use of nuclear weapons.

This followed by quitting the NPT would be a good option to put more pressure, reviewing Iran position on possessing nuclear devices or not and having the ability to threaten United States homeland also.

Pushing more for an assassination of Bolton, Dick Cheney or Trump and figures like Masih Alinejad and claim it directly would also be an option, they would do nothing but barking or impose sanctions/fund terror attacks or ISIS/separatists, US military would never do something because Trump or Bolton got their throats slashed inside their houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> Honestly with cold and no sun in the sky and high air pollution and 40000 toman per dollar you expect anybody have any mood for smile



From 2020 to 2021 Iran improved a little bit




*World Happiness Report 2022 *




From 2021 to 2022 again slightly improvement.





Dark blue is GDP-PPP factor which again it was based on worldbank data 

"
*Technical Box 2:* Detailed information about each of the predictors in Table 2.1


GDP per capita is in terms of Purchasing Power Parity (PPP) adjusted to constant 2017 international dollars, taken from the World Development Indicators (WDI) released by the World Bank on December 16, 2021. See Statistical Appendix 1 for more details. GDP data for 2021 are not yet available, so we extend the GDP time series from 2020 to 2021 using country-specific forecasts of real GDP growth from the OECD Economic Outlook No. 110 (Edition December 2021) or, if missing, the World Bank’s Global Economic Prospects (Last Updated: 01/11/2022), after adjustment for population growth. The equation uses the natural log of GDP per capita, as this form fits the data significantly better than GDP per capita."





Then there is this yellow factor which is Freedom to make choice and it pushes some countries further ahead.


----------



## jauk

An analysis of ‘6th gen’ fighter platforms, their requirements, promises, and hurdles:


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607291737151766529


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

رکورد میزان بارش سامانه اخیر در خوزستان از ۱۰۰ میلیمتر عبور کرد ​ 

 














Khuzestan(west to south west of Iran) after heavy rains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607291737151766529


Crashes with full fuel tanks or is it something else ?


----------



## sha ah

Paris, France - Kurdish led protests over the recent shooting at a Kurdish community center turned into a riot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606693175535484928
A very informative video. This guy is young but he's a promising historian who's written books about WW2. He speaks German and Russian. According to his assessment, Ukraine has more than 100,000 soldiers KIA (killed in action).

The head of the EU, Ursula Von Der Lyon confirmed this in a recent video. Despite the fact that she later tried to backtracked on her initial claim, very few people believe it. Now according to an Estonian media organization, which is actually anti Putin and funded by the BBC, Russia has 18,000 KIA.

Colonel Douglas MacGregor recently stated that Russia has 30,000 KIA. So it seems that for every Russian soldier killed there are atleast 4-6 Ukrainian soldiers killed. This makes sense since Russia has 6-10 times as much artillery as Ukraine






I feel sorry for any soldier who falls victim to this. Imagine sleeping in the cold when a mortar falls on your head.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606970635384946690

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

An Iranian, Hadi Choopan, is named Mr Olympia 2022. He is the first bodybuilder from Iran and from Asia in the history of the competition to win the prestigious prize. He now joins the rank of such names as Arnold Schwarzenegger and Ronnie Coleman.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604401683538317312
An Iranian wrestler finally beats American Jordan Burroughs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Baloch separatists and Pakistani Taliban have joined forces. Recently the Taliban in Pakistan have been very active, attacking checkpoints, killing police, soldiers, and even managing to take some territory in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, by the Afghan border. 

Last year when the Taliban took over Afghanistan, there were Pakistani nationalists who were ringing the alarm bells, but amid the jubilation of the Taliban victory, they were largely ignored and brushed under the rug. Now Pakistan has a serious problem on its hands.


----------



## Blue In Green

sha ah said:


> An Iranian, Hadi Choopan, is named Mr Olympia 2022. He is the first bodybuilder from Iran and from Asia in the history of the competition to win the prestigious prize. He now joins the rank of such names as Arnold Schwarzenegger and Ronnie Coleman.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604401683538317312
> An Iranian wrestler finally beats American Jordan Burroughs



Finally, holy shit. 

Been following wrestling awhile and Jordan has had very few beat him, glad it was an Iranian that did him in.


----------



## tsunset

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606792499032473600

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sha ah

Elon Musk says around 100 Starlinks now active in Iran​








Elon Musk says around 100 Starlinks now active in Iran


SpaceX Chief Executive Elon Musk said on Monday that the company is now close to having 100 active Starlinks, the firm's satellite internet service, in Iran, three months after he tweeted he would activate the service there amid protests around the Islamic country.




www.reuters.com





Interesting when Elon Musk took over twitter, he was claiming that he would promote free speech. He then proceeds to ban an several accounts critical of him, including an account which was keeping track of his flights. It turns out that several years back Elon repeatedly made visits to Epsteins island. Oh well. The things money will buy. To be fair Musk claims that the account was doxxing him, providing real time information of his whereabouts, which he says endangers his and his families lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

Interesting commentary. I have to say I agree with this guy. I honestly can't blame China for the recent island spat. The Chinese are simply doing what is in their own national interest. The fact of the matter is that when it comes to China, Iran has very little leverage and that's the sad truth.

For China, trade with Iran makes up 1-2% of their export volume at the most. It's negligible and expendable. For Iran however, China is its largest trading partner, currently at 25-30%. It's Iran current establishment who have dug themselves into a deep hole.

Because of their failed policies, Iran can't trade with the Americans, who have the largest economy in the world, or with the EU, who have the second largest economy. This leaves Iran with very little options and basically no leverage and the Chinese know this.






Btw an update on China.

After 3 years of lockdowns, people in China reached a breaking point and finally began a mass protest movement. These were the first widespread protests in decades. In China it's apparently illegal to hold up a protest slogan/sign and so people held up a blank piece of paper. The Chinese government handled the protests pretty well, unlike Iran's government.

They quickly abolished all lock down measures. However going from one extreme to another with no preparation, has now led to severe problems in the healthcare sector. Hospitals are swamped and so badly overcrowded that hospitals are now administering IVs to dozens of patients at a time in hospital parking lots. There is also a shortage of cold medicine. Hoarding and price gouging by pharmacies have only exacerbated the issue.

To be fair this situation is still much better than what we saw in India. According to the Indian government 500,000 people died, but investigative journalists, human rights groups, even Indian Doctors on the ground claim that in reality millions died. One Indian Doctor in an interview staed that he believes that the real number is 20 times higher.

In any case, realistically the Chinese government should have gotten rid of the lockdowns soon after vaccinating 90% of their population. However they should have taken the proper precautions.

This video will give you a good idea of what is happening in China although the source is anti CPC (Communist Party of China)






This video was very upsetting to watch. It shows clips from the recent protests, testimonies from injured protestors and a Basij defector. It makes me sad to see this happening to Iran. Be warned it's anti IR (Islamic Republic) in tone as its from a western media outlet. If you don't like such material don't bother.


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607076723648266248


----------



## sha ah

When it comes to intelligence, I believe that the United States and NATO are really second to none. Just look at how they cracked the German Enigma machine in WW2 or deciphered Japans secret communications. This was really key to the allied victory. 

Just yesterday Ukraine again struck Engels airbase deep inside Russia where nuclear capable bombers are kept. With these cross border attacks and the sinking of the Moscova, as well as drone attacks on Crimea, NATO is playing a key role providing weapons and intel.








Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607076723648266248


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> Baloch separatists and Pakistani Taliban have joined forces. Recently the Taliban in Pakistan have been very active, attacking checkpoints, killing police, soldiers, and even managing to take some territory in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, by the Afghan border.
> 
> Last year when the Taliban took over Afghanistan, there were Pakistani nationalists who were ringing the alarm bells, but amid the jubilation of the Taliban victory, they were largely ignored and brushed under the rug. Now Pakistan has a serious problem on its hands.


The phrase "What goes around comes around" does spring to mind while reading this.....,ah well. 😏


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> When it comes to intelligence, I believe that the United States and NATO are really second to none.


Rubbish- why didnt they predict the road mobile ICBM launch that Iran did some months ago? How long did it take US to find Bin Laden and Ayman Zawahiri?(didnt they just find Zawahiri this year?) US doesnt even have "good intelligence" on Iran's nuclear program as we speak- stop giving them too much credit.

Just also remember that despite NATO's intelligence help to Ukraine, Ukraine still loses 3-5 soldiers per Russian soldier killed- i would call that a war failure- Ukraine is on a countdown- no wonder its losing territory bit by bit daily..i've been watching the updates daily in Ukraine- their logistics is about to collapse seriously.

Also, no one should expect Ukraine's military to defend Kyiv effectively or successfully if Russian or/and Belarusian armies drive into Ukraine from Belarus....Ukrainian military IS NOT in a good state today, unlike how it was in February 2022...isnt it amazing the Ukraine war is almost a year...(and some dud heads on that thread can declare "Russia lost already")...by next February Ukrainian military and territory holdings will be in bad shape..they're already in worsening shape now.

I need to see more Arash 2s flying in Ukraine...for real...i'm desperate...what are y'all estimates of Iran's Shahed 136 and Arash 2 drones yearly production rate?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sha ah

I didn't say the US has flawless intelligence. They do however have excellent intelligence overall and they put a massive emphasis on intelligence. Being able to listen in on your enemies communications is like a boxer knowing exactly where the next punch will come from and which combination they will use.

Ukraine is losing more soldiers because Russia has alot more firepower among other advantages. Regardless The Ukrainians have done much better than many expected. Also they destroyed the Moskava and have been able to hit targets deep inside Russia multiple times, which caught the Russians off guard. 

The Moskava was only sunk because of intelligence provided by the US/NATO and the Ukrainians claim that they used their own Neptune anti ship missiles BUT they very well could have used Harpoon missiles provided by NATO.

If the Afghans were as motivated as the Ukrainians then they likely wouldn't have lost so quickly to the Taliban. They had more numbers, better weapons, an airforce, not a great one but still the Taliban had old AKs and no airforce. 

Yes US intelligence on Afghanistan was wrong and they were wrong about Russia taking Kiev in 72 hours but they were on point about when Russia would attack Ukraine. They were also able to find Osama Bin Laden and the leader of ISIS which was a difficult task to say the least.

Anyways Putin just gave Zelensky an ultimatum and as we speak large Russian army units are heading to the front. There's also alot of footage showing Russian tanks including T-90s and trucks, armored vehicles heading to Ukraine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607882000463196160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607141419608674309
Honestly if the US would have attacked Ukraine the first target they would have hit would have been the bridges over the Dnieper. Approx 60% of Ukraine's land mass is on the west of the Dnieper and approx 40% in the east. 

There are approx 20 bridges connecting eastern and western Ukraine over the Dnieper. If Russia were to destroy even the most significant bridges out of the 20, Ukraine is basically finished. Now a question comes to mind, why haven't the Russians done this already ? 

I've put alot of thought into this and I believe that they haven't done so for the following reasons.

1) If the Russians do this, it will effectively cripple Ukraine for the foreseeable future. Now realistically this war might go on for several more months, it might even go on for several more years, but what about after that ? Because after the war Russia will be looking to once again trade with Ukraine for decades and decades to come and if those bridges are destroyed then this will surely hamper trade between the two nations.

2) Many of those bridges were built by Russian engineers and technicians/workers. I'm not sure if that matters but just something to mention

3) At the moment, every time for example a NATO provided howitzer breaks down, it has to be sent 1000 km to Poland and 1000 km back. This puts a huge strain on Ukrainian logistics. On the other hand with the bridges destroyed, Ukraine will likely not be able to send sufficient supplies to the east and then its downfall will be more or less inevitable. 

4) If the Russians destroy all the bridges, then they won't be able to access the west of Zaporizhia or Dnipro, two large Ukrainian cities. Of course at this point it seems unlikely that the Russians will be able to take control of those cities but you never know what the future will bring.

5) There are millions of ethnic Russians that would be negatively affected. It would likely cause a humanitarian catastrophe. The west will be outraged and might even use it as an excuse to send troops ? Also it might turn public sentiment among the ethnic Russian population in cities like Zaporizhia and Dnipropetrovsk against Russia ? 

I don't know. Anyways that's all I can think of, but some analysts believe that its inevitable for Russia to target the bridges over the Dnieper as this war escalates. Now with the recent ultimatum given by Putin, this might very well have beeen the final warning before Putin gives the go ahead to his army to do whatever they deem necessary to win.



925boy said:


> Rubbish- why didnt they predict the road mobile ICBM launch that Iran did some months ago? How long did it take US to find Bin Laden and Ayman Zawahiri?(didnt they just find Zawahiri this year?) US doesnt even have "good intelligence" on Iran's nuclear program as we speak- stop giving them too much credit.
> 
> Just also remember that despite NATO's intelligence help to Ukraine, Ukraine still loses 3-5 soldiers per Russian soldier killed- i would call that a war failure- Ukraine is on a countdown- no wonder its losing territory bit by bit daily..i've been watching the updates daily in Ukraine- their logistics is about to collapse seriously.
> 
> Also, no one should expect Ukraine's military to defend Kyiv effectively or successfully if Russian or/and Belarusian armies drive into Ukraine from Belarus....Ukrainian military IS NOT in a good state today, unlike how it was in February 2022...isnt it amazing the Ukraine war is almost a year...(and some dud heads on that thread can declare "Russia lost already")...by next February Ukrainian military and territory holdings will be in bad shape..they're already in worsening shape now.
> 
> I need to see more Arash 2s flying in Ukraine...for real...i'm desperate...what are y'all estimates of Iran's Shahed 136 and Arash 2 drones yearly production rate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

This is a recent article posted on the Telegram channel of Rybar, the well known Russian military analyst and map maker. I think it's just pure speculation. The Armenian military is too weak and needs a massive overhaul, not to mention Iran's dire economic situation. 

Wars are extremely costly. Just look at how Turkey was about to attack northern Syria again. It was all but certain but they didn't go through with it. People can speculate all they want but I believe it's because of their economic situation. Almost everytime Turkey has attacked northern Syria or been involved in any military conflict, the Lira tends to dip in value and right now Turkey cannot afford that and neither can Iran.

Of course if Iran's access to Armenia and the Caucasus is threatened, I don't see Iran sitting idly by and letting it happen, but if Turkey and Baku decide to invade Armenia, I believe that Iran will be the least of their worries. I don't see Russia tolerating such a move. Nagorno Karabakh was disputed territory, but Armenia proper is internationally recognized. 

Right now Russia is embroiled in a war with Ukraine but that war won't last forever. Then there's the US and the west. Nancy Pelosi went Armenia several months back and while she was there she visited a monument to the Armenian genocide. I don't see the west sitting idle by and allowing Armenia to be conquered. I don't think they will use military force but its very likely that they will go ahead and impose crippling sanctions on Turkey and Baku. 

If something does happen, Iran's best bet is to move troops up north while trying to negotiate a peaceful settlement. However if left with no other options, Iran should agree on a joint operation with Russia, so while the Russians maneuver from the north, Iran can focus on the south. If anything Iran will likely focus on Nakhchivan since it's an isolated enclave and because from a logistics standpoint Iran has a major advantage there. Remember Nakhchivan's entire southern strip stretches along Iran's northern border. Turkey however only has access to Nakhchivan through a very narrow mountain pass. If that mountain pass is compromised, then that's basically it.

Anyways I hope it never comes to that. Wars should always be a last resort when all diplomatic options have been thoroughly exhausted. As far as this article is concerned, I don't buy it but here it is for those who are interested in reading it.

**************************************************

🇦🇲🇦🇿🇮🇷 About Iran's possible involvement in the conflict in Nagorno-Karabakh

Armenian activist Mika Badalyan writes (https://****/mikayelbad/20940) that the only possible solution to the Artsakh conflict is a full-fledged war with the support of Iran.

In his opinion, Iranian rhetoric regarding Nagorno-Karabakh has changed in recent months. The recent speech of the Armenian political scientist Zhanna Vardanyan on the Iranian federal TV channel "Du" (شبکه دو) caused a furore in the Azerbaijani media segment and confirms the change of position towards the conflict in Tehran.

🔻 Why is this important?

Iran is a country with a strict political and religious order, where the activities of state television channels and the media are strictly regulated with a common state position on a particular issue.

The speech of the Armenian expert saying that Karabakh has always belonged to Armenia, as well as the accusations against the Azerbaijani authorities about the Armenian-phobic policy of genocide, would not have been aired without the consent of the government television and radio company Voice of the Islamic Republic.

🔻What influenced the decision of the Iranian authorities regarding the change of position on the Karabakh issue?

In previous years, Iranian and Azerbaijani mutual threats did not cross borders and were limited to a clear line that both sides observed, but now the situation is different.

The governments of both countries have already conducted exercises (https://****/rybar/41804) simulating military operations with each other with the crossing of the Araks River and the use of all types of troops in a full-scale war.

▪️The very active participation of the authorities in Baku in inciting separatist sentiments in the northwestern part of Iran and statements about the need to reunite "South" and "North" Azerbaijan gave rise to just fears among the leadership of the Islamic Republic.

After the resolution of the Karabakh issue, the Aliyev administration, with the support of Turkey, can easily start rocking (https://****/rybar/40658) an inter-ethnic crisis in Iran. This scenario forced the leadership in Tehran to act symmetrically.

Iranian special services have begun to work on the thesis of unification (https://****/rybar/40658) of the historical Iranian territories of Nakhichevan and Ancient Talyshstan. Telegram has created dozens of channels similar to each other, supporting the separation of the current Azerbaijani lands.

▪️ And the well-established interaction with Russia in various fields, including military-technical, economic, trade, allows us to hope for some support from the Russian Federation in this matter, even despite employment in Ukraine.

🔻Despite the mutual unwillingness and unpreparedness for a full-fledged war with each other, the Iranian leadership may simply have no other option to protect their interests.

The forceful resolution of the conflict in Karabakh in favor of Azerbaijan will create the prospect of encircling the troubled northwestern part of Iran by hostile Turkic countries and separatists from Iraqi Kurdistan.

Therefore, now the government of the Islamic Republic by all means demonstrates its full readiness to defend the interests of the state, putting pressure on the Aliyev administration with statements and belongings of Karabakh, including creating alliances (https://****/rybar/42053) with other political forces and teaching (https ://****/rybar/41887) of Armenian servicemen.
#Azerbaijan #Armenia #Iran
@rybar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Random photos of Iran in the last days of 2022:

Babolsar beach northern Iran






Tehran views









Persepolis








New city of Pardis in a winter day





Sheeps going for a walk..In Talesh (so well behaved!.. all in one line following the farmer..lol)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## OldTwilight

sha ah said:


> Elon Musk says around 100 Starlinks now active in Iran​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk says around 100 Starlinks now active in Iran
> 
> 
> SpaceX Chief Executive Elon Musk said on Monday that the company is now close to having 100 active Starlinks, the firm's satellite internet service, in Iran, three months after he tweeted he would activate the service there amid protests around the Islamic country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting when Elon Musk took over twitter, he was claiming that he would promote free speech. He then proceeds to ban an several accounts critical of him, including an account which was keeping track of his flights. It turns out that several years back Elon repeatedly made visits to Epsteins island. Oh well. The things money will buy. To be fair Musk claims that the account was doxxing him, providing real time information of his whereabouts, which he says endangers his and his families lives.


Good news , soon ISI will be forced to stop this shit-tera-net



sha ah said:


> Elon Musk says around 100 Starlinks now active in Iran​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk says around 100 Starlinks now active in Iran
> 
> 
> SpaceX Chief Executive Elon Musk said on Monday that the company is now close to having 100 active Starlinks, the firm's satellite internet service, in Iran, three months after he tweeted he would activate the service there amid protests around the Islamic country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting when Elon Musk took over twitter, he was claiming that he would promote free speech. He then proceeds to ban an several accounts critical of him, including an account which was keeping track of his flights. It turns out that several years back Elon repeatedly made visits to Epsteins island. Oh well. The things money will buy. To be fair Musk claims that the account was doxxing him, providing real time information of his whereabouts, which he says endangers his and his families lives.


Good news , soon ISI will be force to stop this shit-tera-net


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

*World rapid chess 2022*




solo ranking Parham Maghsoodloo ends up with rank 17 and Amin Tabatabaei at rank 27.almost all Iranian players perform better than their ranks before games.




Common man , *two  * of our players were lucky/unlucky to face Mr Boris Gelfand from Israel and they didn't play.

Ofcourse this is not personal issue related to GM Boris Gelfand. i'm sure he is great at chess but issue is related to Palestine and .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

2 months ago ^​Parham Maghsoodloo: "Next time, if I play Magnus in an individual tournament, I will risk!"​today Mr maghsoodloo played with Magnus and he could play defensive and going for draw with black but he risked it, played not defensive and lost the game .

If you are playing any sport and play it to draw the game you just doing it wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

OldTwilight said:


> Good news , soon ISI will be forced to stop this shit-tera-net
> 
> 
> Good news , soon ISI will be force to stop this shit-tera-net


How does this work?

Do you need a satellite dish to connect or can it be connected direct to smartphones?


----------



## Sineva

sha ah said:


> Interesting commentary. I have to say I agree with this guy. I honestly can't blame China for the recent island spat. The Chinese are simply doing what is in their own national interest. The fact of the matter is that when it comes to China, Iran has very little leverage and that's the sad truth.
> 
> For China, trade with Iran makes up 1-2% of their export volume at the most. It's negligible and expendable. For Iran however, China is its largest trading partner, currently at 25-30%. It's Iran current establishment who have dug themselves into a deep hole.


I think you`re ignoring the fact that the chinese very quickly back tracked on this,they issued a statement that affirmed their support for irans territorial integrity,and the joint arab chinese statement that had offended iran so much very quickly disappeared down the ccp memory hole,ie it could no longer be found on the official chinese government website,almost as though it had never even existed in the first place.
So it is kind of funny that a country with "very little leverage" was able to get the chinese to back track so very quickly,but then I suspect that it might have something to do with iran being not just the only non us/western vassal,non aligned energy supplier in the region,but thanks to geography also being the effective gate keeper of the access to the energy supplies in the rest of the persian gulf.
So ultimately I think it shows that the chinese arent stupid,they`re not going to shoot themselves in the foot by alienating iran just to please the [western vassal] gulfies.
Lastly lests not forget that it was the west that sanctioned itself out of virtually all trade with iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

OldTwilight said:


> Good news , soon ISI will be forced to stop this shit-tera-net
> 
> 
> Good news , soon ISI will be force to stop this shit-tera-net


WOW!!!
A whole 100 terminals [I assume thats what they`re meaning] active in iran.......🥱
Truly the iris days are numbered

I`m sorry but its really hard to take this sort of sh!t seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Some interesting photos I picked from @Sineva post on the transportation exhibition:
General view of the exhibition









Is this the current" Mossala" or a yet to be built mosque!..looks great architecture ..@Hack-Hook








The axel and wheels for trains rolling stock... Imagine how many of these are builts in Iran (in thousands)..Iran used to import them not long ago.





Air traffic console and the mobile Air traffic control tower.













Some Electronic Navigation and marine radio transmitters and I can see some are built by IEI in Shiraz.




















Is the piston aircraft engine made in Iran !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Sineva

Stryker1982 said:


> How does this work?
> 
> Do you need a satellite dish to connect or can it be connected direct to smartphones?


Well to start with you`ll probably need to [somehow] have these smuggled in...
*https://www.starlink.com/kit*
And altho musk might be willing to subsidize the cost of operating it initially like in the ukraine,dont forget that ultimately the guys a good old capitalist who wants to make lots of money,so someone else is going to have to start paying for all of this eventually.

Thats assuming that the government doesnt ban it,jam it,hunt down and rip out the dishes,prosecute the people using it etc,etc,etc.....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607454943551840256


----------



## OldTwilight

Sineva said:


> Well to start with you`ll probably need to [somehow] have these smuggled in...
> *https://www.starlink.com/kit*
> And altho musk might be willing to subsidize the cost of operating it initially like in the ukraine,dont forget that ultimately the guys a good old capitalist who wants to make lots of money,so someone else is going to have to start paying for all of this eventually.
> 
> Thats assuming that the government doesnt ban it,jam it,hunt down and rip out the dishes,prosecute the people using it etc,etc,etc.....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607454943551840256



ISI will do everything to stay in power, but some times brutality and opersing people don't work anymore ... that why currently they are are sacking and razing Iran economy and environment to the ground ...


----------



## 925boy

Sineva said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607454943551840256



Wtf is Patarmesh on about now? i really like that guy but sometimes he overthinks things- All Iran has to do is ask Russian govt to ask GRU or Russian military how Russia disabled Starlink on the frontline in Ukraine...Russia will gladly offer its "solutions", and starlink in Iran will become history....but then again, this Starlink in Iran is another suspicious US govt + military project that Elon is actively involved in...hje's such a state asset IMO at this time, its not even funny...His company providing starlink connections to Ukranian troops already raised eye brows..so now he wants to help Starlink Iranian gender confusionists in their "protests" that kill security forces to change their govt because Islam is bad and no hijab "frees" Iran? People have forgotten a small but critical point- Iranian govt isnt confused about its mission, dedication, purpose, etc, but some Iranians are and instead of saying that, they naturally will tell others (consertatives and Islamic govt in Iran) they are causing problems- no, its their own lack of happiness that is causing them problems in their lives, and since they've watched too much Kardashians and Radio free liberty (save me from this crap), their now a remote controlled atlanticist- capitalist bot- just helping the greedy rich get richer, for no practical use- see why Jack Ma ran to Tokyo to "relax"? China told him that if he brings his money with problems to CHinese society, he will be good for the justice system to process.

But how many Arash 2s and Shahed 136s is Iran about to send to Russia any moment from now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sineva

925boy said:


> Wtf is Patarmesh on about now? i really like that guy but sometimes he overthinks things- All Iran has to do is ask Russian govt to ask GRU or Russian military how Russia disabled Starlink on the frontline in Ukraine...Russia will gladly offer its "solutions", and starlink in Iran will become history....but then again, this Starlink in Iran is another suspicious US govt + military project that Elon is actively involved in...hje's such a state asset IMO at this time, its not even funny...His company providing starlink connections to Ukranian troops already raised eye brows..so now he wants to help Starlink Iranian gender confusionists in their "protests" that kill security forces to change their govt because Islam is bad and no hijab "frees" Iran? People have forgotten a small but critical point- Iranian govt isnt confused about its mission, dedication, purpose, etc, but some Iranians are and instead of saying that, they naturally will tell others (consertatives and Islamic govt in Iran) they are causing problems- no, its their own lack of happiness that is causing them problems in their lives, and since they've watched too much Kardashians and Radio free liberty (save me from this crap), their now a remote controlled atlanticist- capitalist bot- just helping the greedy rich get richer, for no practical use- see why Jack Ma ran to Tokyo to "relax"? China told him that if he brings his money with problems to CHinese society, he will be good for the justice system to process.
> 
> But how many Arash 2s and Shahed 136s is Iran about to send to Russia any moment from now?


I think hes literally just "taking the piss" as they say,as I doubt that commercial satellite receivers built no doubt using the maximum of the cheapest cots to minimise costs [and of course by definition maximise profits] are going to be built to anywhere near the standards of military spec systems complete with side and back lobe cancelling and lpi.
Starlink isnt going to be of great use in the latest round of the wests propaganda war directed against irans own citizens.
Hopefully iran will repay the saudis and gulfies in kind with its own propaganda efforts directed against them.I for one would love to see a saudi international or gulfie international website in exactly the same,tho undoubtedly superior,style to the saudi iran international.
One can hope.🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

Israel Has Improved Readiness to Attack Iran, Minister Says​








Israel Has Improved Readiness to Attack Iran, Minister Says


Israel has improved its readiness to attack Iran, outgoing Defense Minister Benny Gantz said on Wednesday as he cited preparations that the military is making to hit nuclear sites.




www.bloomberg.com





Israeli minister sees possible attack on Iran "in two or three years"​








Israeli minister sees possible attack on Iran "in two or three years"


Israel could attack Iranian nuclear sites in two or three years, its defence minister said on Wednesday, in unusually explicit comments about a possible timeline.




www.reuters.com





I don't buy it. If they were going to do anything, they wouldn't be talking about it. When they attacked the Iraqi and Syrian nuclear sites they never said a word before hand. Not to mention Iran has dozens of sites spread out throughout the country, a decent air defense network and Israelis would have to refuel twice mid flight wouldn't they ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

From what I heard the Chinese said that Iran and the Gulf states should resolve the issue through diplomacy or something along those lines. Yeah they backtracked once Iran's government made it clear that they weren't happy with those statements.

From an economic standpoint, for Iran, China is Iran's largest trading partner by far, making up about 20-30% of Iran's overall trade volume. For China, Iran makes up 1% of trade volume. The discounted one million barrels per day is the biggest economic leverage Iran has over China at the moment. Regardless China has alot of options when it comes to buying oil, especially with the Ukraine war, they're getting a significant amount of discounted oil from Russia. Although overall the Russian crude is not as good as the Iranian oil in terms of quality I believe.



Sineva said:


> I think you`re ignoring the fact that the chinese very quickly back tracked on this,they issued a statement that affirmed their support for irans territorial integrity,and the joint arab chinese statement that had offended iran so much very quickly disappeared down the ccp memory hole,ie it could no longer be found on the official chinese government website,almost as though it had never even existed in the first place.
> So it is kind of funny that a country with "very little leverage" was able to get the chinese to back track so very quickly,but then I suspect that it might have something to do with iran being not just the only non us/western vassal,non aligned energy supplier in the region,but thanks to geography also being the effective gate keeper of the access to the energy supplies in the rest of the persian gulf.
> So ultimately I think it shows that the chinese arent stupid,they`re not going to shoot themselves in the foot by alienating iran just to please the [western vassal] gulfies.
> Lastly lests not forget that it was the west that sanctioned itself out of virtually all trade with iran.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

صحیفه امام خمینی - جلد 15 - صفحه 310 | روح‌الله



*خودباوری و استقلال فرهنگی*
شما سعی کنید از متخصصین متدین و متعهد استفاده کنید. ما بارها گفته‌ایم که ما متخصص می‌خواهیم، ولی متخصص متعهد. ولی دشمنان فریاد زدند که اینها با تخصص مخالفند. البته که متخصص منحرف از هرکس خطرناکتر است. خلاصه مطلب، ما باید این را بفهمیم که همه چیز هستیم و از هیچ کس کم نداریم. ما که خودمان را گم کرده بودیم باید این «خودِ» گم کرده را پیدا کنیم و این فکر که بر ما تحمیل شده بود که «اگر دست خارج کوتاه شود، می‌میریم» را با تمام قدرت از بین ببریم. و دیدید که ملتی با دست خالی در مقابل ابرقدرتها و قدرتها ایستاد و این حرکت موجی برداشت که به امید خدا، به این زودیها نمی‌ایستد.
امیدوارم همه آقایان کمک کنند تا فرهنگمان و فرهنگ اسلامیمان، فرهنگی که شیخ الرئیس (1) را درست کرده است را باز یابیم. تکرار می‌کنم: ما باید باورمان شود که چیزی هستیم. اگر اعتقاد پیدا کردیم که می‌توانیم هر کاری را انجام دهیم، توانا می‌شویم.
شما هم اعتقاد پیدا کنید که می‌توانید. مغزها باید شستشو شود و مغزهایی که به خود متکی است جای آن را بگیرد. خداوند همه شما را حفظ کند.



Tabnak.ir
*آیت الله جوادی آملی به قالیباف: نباید مسئولیت اجرایی را به آدم های خوب اما بی عرضه و یا بداختلاسی داد*

آیت الله العظمی جوادی آملی با بیان اینکه نباید مسئولیت اجرایی را به آدم های خوب بی عرضه و یا بداختلاسی داد، گفتند: اگر درست رفتار نکنیم خداوند ما را خواهد برد و به وسیله قوم دیگری دینش را حفظ خواهد کرد. به گزارش انتخاب، آیت الله جوادی آملی، این مرجع تقلید شیعیان در دیدار آقای محمدباقر قالیباف، رییس مجلس شورای اسلامی بیان داشتند: دو چیز مملکت را نگه می دارد؛ یکی سواد فعلی و دیگری امید آینده که مسئولین باید تلاش کنند این دو امر از دستشان در نرود. اگر سواد فعلی و امید آینده بود، نتیجه اش پایداری مردم در جنگ هشت ساله علیه نظام اسلامی است، اما اگر نه سواد فعلی بود و نه امید به آینده، هم فرار مغزها خواهد بود و هم مشکلات اقتصادی در ازدواج و اشتغال و مسکن جوانان و هم این قرآن سوزی ها و مسجد سوزی ها. ایشان ادامه دادند: ما دو وظیفه داریم، یکی دعا کردن به درگاه خداست که از دعاهای سحر نباید غافل شد و دیگری عقل و تدبیر است. ایشان با بیان اینکه نباید مسئولیت اجرایی را به آدم های خوب بی عرضه و یا بداختلاسی داد، اظهار داشتند: حضرت امیر علیه السلام، کمیل را مسئول منطقه ای نمود، سربازان اموی به این منطقه حمله بردند و آنجا را غارت کردند، حضرت نامه ای به کمیل نوشته که در نهج البلاغه آمده، مضمون آن این است که برخی تنها به درد دعای کمیل می خورند، ولی توان اداره یک منطقه را ندارند! لذا باید از واگذاری مسئولیت به آدم های خوب بی عرضه در کشور جلوگیری و همچنین جلوی آدم های بداختلاسی و نجومی نیز گرفته شود.​Some of the biggest problems of Islamic Republic of Iran comes from these few words of Mr Khomeyni and it's interpretations.It's interesting to see someone like Mr Javadi Amoli take a position like this 

By the way is there any concept of the "good thief" and the bad thief in Islam or am I just dumb again ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608383098625875968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The head of Mozart PMC Private Military Company), an American/British mercenary group who recently withdrew from Bakhmut after coming face to face with Russia's Wagner PMC, says that "Ukraine is a f#cked up society run by f#cked up people" He goes on to admit that Ukrainian soldiers are committing war crimes, killing prisoners of war.











The entire interview is here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sha ah

War is terrible. This is very disturbing. Russia's Sparta battalion uses quadcopter UAVs against Ukrainian soldiers at night time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608441977523298307


----------



## aryobarzan

*Tehran university opens medical faculty in IRAQ*​
Accepts 250 Iraqi medical students per year
All teaching staff and facilities provided by Iran












*All the village came to say goodby😢.*..Funeral of an Iranian KIA soldier in Iran/Iraq war recently discovered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

What is the world coming to ? The most developed nations will soon develop robotic armies. Whomever controls the semiconductors will likely rule the world. A few years ago this might have sounded ridiculous, but not anymore. Just imagine mounting a rifle, autocannon or ATGM on something like this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608146749079560198


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> The discounted one million barrels per day is the biggest economic leverage Iran has over China at the moment.


You think that's Iran's only leverage? what about controlling the strait of Hormuz traffic and security of the middle east? China has to "check in" with Iran security-wise in the middle east before doing much (you see how militants are attackign Chinese CPEC workers in Pakistan? this is despite CPEC paperwork calling for a 15,000 strong security force in Pakistan that is controlled by China to manage seceurity of Chinese workers in Pakistan)- Chinese cant invest safely in Iraq without some Iranian Ok of that...its just the truth- this is why China entered mega deal with Iran- and honestly, its ridiculous you tihnk 1 million barrels of oil is the biggest economic "leverage" Iran has- Iran also has lots of huge infrastructure and transportation projects within large and continuously developing Iran that China WOULD LOVE to win and execute..CHina NEEDs business, period (i mean look at how "active" China has been with executing infrastrucure and strategic projects in Africa already), Iran controls and manages a large chunk of the middle east's total business, in different sectors too. Even in military technology, its Iranians who are the Chinese do the most advanced military research collaborations with- China sold KSA only MRBS, but China gave Iran game changing ASCM technology, and did join work on air defenses- China hasnt done this with Arab states on this level...China is "helping" both Iran and the Arab states together, so neither gets triggered to destroy the progress of all 3 sides- its ok China does this, its probably the smartest and most efficient strategy for now.


sha ah said:


> Regardless China has alot of options when it comes to buying oil,


not when China needs to buy the oil it needs that's in large quantities, well priced, and consistently/reliably provided- c'mon bro! not many countries now can provide oil with those 3 characteristics easily...and those countries that can probide that type of oil are already booked- Iran is still selling alot of its oil and oil products regardless of what it sells China stop thinking without China Iranian oil isnt selling- when China reduced Iranian oil purchases a few times over the past few years, Iran still sold its oil- actually Iran's neighbors are its best market for its oil ,and i suspect Iran is heavily focused on that- smart- because they have large territory, large population, and low oil resources- so Iran can even make enough $ from its oil and gas industry Just be supplying Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq (receives tons of Iranian gas and electricity currently) only.


sha ah said:


> especially with the Ukraine war, they're getting a significant amount of discounted oil from Russia.


But oil as a product needed by humanity is having its biggest leverage today- Russia has basically used oil as a counter sanctions weapon against EU and other countries, and its working very well- i'm amazed..because we are over 8bn people in the world now, and so many countries dont have oil resources in sizeable quantities..so oil is now an actual gold...veeeery soon, oil will be preferred over the dollar, just wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Here is Legend again, he is bullying me again in the Ukraine thread(1st time he blocked me from commenting o the thread, he said i was trolling someone, which was another excuse offcourse, because here he is again), trying to silence me in the Ukraine thread- he has used the logic of "you are not learning, you are not reasoning well and understanding what we are saying, so you must shut up". ITs unfortunate, because they've already "shut up" Al-Somal, that Beny guy TROLLED and derailed the Ukraine thread so much, i couldnt believe nothing was done to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OldTwilight

حالتون با انقلابی ترین دولت ایران چطوره ؟


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

OldTwilight said:


> حالتون با انقلابی ترین دولت ایران چطوره ؟​


یه حالیه بین نه خوب نه بد.البته خانواده ما از اون خانواده هایی هست که سند مملکت زدن به نامشون  .حال شما چطوره ؟​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607677190254235648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608056944501178368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608212791009374208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608578309981442051

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608579412588650496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608603222935228418Amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607677190254235648
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608056944501178368
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608212791009374208
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608578309981442051
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608579412588650496
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608603222935228418Amazing.


I don't want to be that guy but ...... AK chuallllyyy

phrase like small dick energy could be factually wrong  .

At the end of the day the ones that use their energies smarter win so if you want to be dumb and collect multiple useless cars be my quest.


----------



## sha ah

There's alot of controversy about this guy. I haven't seen it but apparently the evidence against him in overwhelming ? This is what happens when you mess with the powers that be and un-neccessarily bring attention to yourself. Millions upon millions of people adore Greta Thunberg and she has a ton of money and political clout (special interest groups) behind her. 

Now who knows, maybe this guy actually committed some heinous crimes related to human trafficking ? Money tends to corrupt certain individuals and judging by his lavish lifestyle I wouldn't be surprised if he did something that he shouldn't have. 

People with an excessive amount of wealth, especially in young age, tend to feel invincible and untouchable. Just look at how Elon Musk, Bill Clinton, Ariel Sharon, Prince Andrew and many others visited Epstein's house and private island to do you know what with underaged little girls.

This does not look good. Supposedly he converted to Islam but he certainly wasn't leading a very wholesome lifestyle that's for sure. He even praises ISIS. I think the money got to his brain.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608592464381890561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608681961677295617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608675973226180614

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608671307700502530


Cancerous Tumor said:


> I don't want to be that guy but ...... AK chuallllyyy
> 
> phrase like small dick energy could be factually wrong  .
> 
> At the end of the day the ones that use their energies smarter win so if you want to be dumb and collect multiple useless cars be my quest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

sha ah said:


> There's alot of controversy about this guy. I haven't seen it but apparently the evidence against him in overwhelming ? This is what happens when you mess with the powers that be and un-neccessarily bring attention to yourself. Millions upon millions of people adore Greta Thunberg and she has a ton of money and political clout (special interest groups) behind her.
> 
> Now who knows, maybe this guy actually committed some heinous crimes related to human trafficking ? Money tends to corrupt certain individuals and judging by his lavish lifestyle I wouldn't be surprised if he did something that he shouldn't have.
> 
> People with an excessive amount of wealth, especially in young age, tend to feel invincible and untouchable. Just look at how Elon Musk, Bill Clinton, Ariel Sharon, Prince Andrew and many others visited Epstein's house and private island to do you know what with underaged little girls.
> 
> This does not look good. Supposedly he converted to Islam but he certainly wasn't leading a very wholesome lifestyle that's for sure. He even praises ISIS. I think the money got to his brain.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608592464381890561
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608681961677295617
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608675973226180614
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608671307700502530


I mean, I understand sometimes these areas will become battle ground for left and right and it's perfectly fine but if you want to invest on your ideas at least put someone that have enough knowledge about the topics and personally is relatable in targeted society's culture.


Surely this recipe works this time.surely
Priority one : loyality


----------



## aryobarzan

aryobarzan said:


> very unlikely of China foreign policy ..If this is not a 180 degree turn around in China foreign policy then I guess some heads will roll in China Foreign office..!!


I wonder if this prediction came true!!

China's Foreign minister Changed!!..

وزیر خارجه چین تغییر کرد​




رسانه‌های چینی اعلام کردند سفیر این کشور در آمریکا، به عنوان وزیر خارجه چین منصوب شده است.
به گزارش خبرگزاری مهر به نقل از اسپوتنیک، رادیو ملی چین امروز جمعه اعلام کرد «کمیته دائمی کنگره ملی خلق»، چین گانگ را به عنوان وزیر خارجه جدید این کشور منصوب کرده است.
به نوشته رویترز، چین گانگ ۵۴ ساله، از افراد مورد اعتماد شی جین‌پینگ، رئیس‌جمهور چین و سفیر این کشور در آمریکاست. وی همچنین از سال ۲۰۱۸ تا ۲۰۲۱ معاون وزیر خارجه چین بود.
چین کانگ، جانشین «وانگ یی» دیپلمات کهن‌کار ۶۹ ساله چینی می‌شود که از سال ۲۰۱۲ تاکنون ریاست وزارت خارجه چین را بر عهده داشت.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

sha ah said:


> There's alot of controversy about this guy. I haven't seen it but apparently the evidence against him in overwhelming ? This is what happens when you mess with the powers that be and un-neccessarily bring attention to yourself. Millions upon millions of people adore Greta Thunberg and she has a ton of money and political clout (special interest groups) behind her.
> 
> Now who knows, maybe this guy actually committed some heinous crimes related to human trafficking ? Money tends to corrupt certain individuals and judging by his lavish lifestyle I wouldn't be surprised if he did something that he shouldn't have.
> 
> People with an excessive amount of wealth, especially in young age, tend to feel invincible and untouchable. Just look at how Elon Musk, Bill Clinton, Ariel Sharon, Prince Andrew and many others visited Epstein's house and private island to do you know what with underaged little girls.
> 
> This does not look good. Supposedly he converted to Islam but he certainly wasn't leading a very wholesome lifestyle that's for sure. He even praises ISIS. I think the money got to his brain.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608592464381890561
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608681961677295617
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608675973226180614
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608671307700502530


i'm seeing on telegram that these brothers have been released by Romanian police already. smh- they're also mixed/Black, if i remember correctly, Romania isnt very fond of Black people either..smh


----------



## Hack-Hook

OldTwilight said:


> حالتون با انقلابی ترین دولت ایران چطوره ؟


 همونجور که یک عده از روحانی تشکر می‌کردند ما هم شدیدا از رئیسی تشکر میکنیم

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Iranian Christians preparing for New Year celebrations​Photos taken on December 28, 2022 show Iranian Christians (Armenians and Assyrians) living in the capital Tehran as they prepare for New Year celebrations.






















Happy new year to all my Christian friends especially our beloved , families of veterans.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stryker1982

OldTwilight said:


> حالتون با انقلابی ترین دولت ایران چطوره ؟


I am doing 43000 tomans


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

CNN​Goodbye 2022 – and good riddance. Markets close out their worst year since 2008  ​




A year of losses for the S&P 500​The top index of US stocks hit an all-time high in January. It was downhill from there. The S&P 500 has lost about 19% over the past 12 months, notching its worst year since 2008.
It was a bad year for bonds as well as stocks​The iShares Core US Aggregate Bond ETF, which tracks the market for US investment-grade bonds, lost almost 15% in 2022, the biggest annual decline since the fund launched in 2003.

Inflation, which briefly rose above 9% in the United States — a 40-year high — hurt economic growth, even as consumers continued to spend. But it mostly damaged corporate profits.


----------



## WudangMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sha ah

The recent protests have mostly died down now but there are still intermittent protests throughout the country

Here is an example of one yesterday


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608766763801673728
The way I look at it, biggest outstanding issue is the deteriorating economy. If something is not done to stabilize the economy then the situation will not improve

Right now 1 USD = 40,000 Toman whereas a few months ago it was 27,000. Inflation stands at 30-50% and 30-60% of the population are living below the poverty line. This is really unsustainable.

In 1979 1 USD was 7 Toman and 50 years before that it was at around 2 Toman. 

It's pretty simple the way I look at it. The USA has the largest economy in the world by far with a GDP of $23 trillion, not to mention the US Dollar is the worlds reserve currency. 

The EU and China, both of their GDPs stand at around $17 trillion respectively. In todays economic climate it is impossible to be competitive without openly trading with all of these financial superpowers. 

Don't get me wrong, just trading with China, Russia, a little with India, etc Iran can get by and the GDP can grow but Iran cannot live up to its full economic potential. Iran cannot flourish or prosper under the current circumstances.

So the people running the country have to figure out some sort of solution. Either through diplomacy, implementing reforms / a policy shift or they have to get really creative one way or the other. Otherwise the situation will most likely continue to deteriorate over time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

When you can become a Doctor with only 6 years of primery schooling..... then the situatin can´t get any better than this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Drone views of KISH island



https://www.shutterstock.com/shutterstock/videos/1073137613/preview/stock-footage-kish-iran-aerial-view-of-city-park-at-kish-island-iran-kish-island-is-one-of-the-most.webm





https://www.shutterstock.com/shutterstock/videos/1073137607/preview/stock-footage-kish-iran-aerial-view-of-the-city-of-kish-at-kish-island-iran-kish-island-is-one-of-the.webm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

And before I leave to celebrate 2023 here is my last post for this year.

Tehran shopping center in the last days of 2022.*.NOTICE THE HEAD SCARF IS GONE.*.People dress what they want..
Protests did have results..Cheers everyone and happy new year...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawnee

Cancerous Tumor said:


> OldTwilight said:
> 
> 
> 
> حالتون با انقلابی ترین دولت ایران چطوره ؟
Click to expand...


اگر منظورت دلاره مشکل اغلب مردمی که من میشناسم حجاب و آزادی اجتماعیه

در اعتراضات شعار اقتصادی دلاری نادر بود


----------



## sha ah

I have a very bad feeling about this. If some shipments are being seized, then it's very likely that some shipments are slipping through the cracks. According to Elon Musk, 100 Starlink stations are already active inside Iran. The same sociologists who predicted mass protests months in advance are now predicting more turmoil in the near future.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607482998420824064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600653613977989120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607435700877815808


----------



## sha ah

They made a comic book about Soleimani LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609200312627388416


----------



## sha ah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609166610970853381


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> اگر منظورت دلاره مشکل اغلب مردمی که من میشناسم حجاب و آزادی اجتماعیه
> 
> در اعتراضات شعار اقتصادی دلاری نادر بود


the protest was the result of crack between government and people and while being able to remove the hijab and government let this other legacy of roohani go (remember that for two year after the revolution Hijab was not Mandatory until Roohani made it its mission to make it mandatory) what really made that crack was bad and worsening economy situation


----------



## Shawnee

از عجایب ایران اینه که دلار گرون میشه ولی حتی دهک سه آیفون ۱۴ و سفر و جوج زدن و حظش کم نمیشه

گوشیها از گوشی دختر ترامپ بهتره


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> از عجایب ایران اینه که دلار گرون میشه ولی حتی دهک سه آیفون ۱۴ و سفر و جوج زدن و حظش کم نمیشه
> 
> گوشیها از گوشی دختر ترامپ بهتره


این چیزی که اخیرا بهش گفتن انقلاب بیشتر شبیه خیزش فاحشه های خیابانی و شکم سیرهای تشنه به تماشای ناموس ملت بود. بعلاوه بی غیرت هایی که همیشه حرفشان به من چه بوده. خیلی راحت هم خارج نشین ها از اونها استفاده کردند تا به اقتصاد ایران مظلوم ضربه بزنند. 

اون اکثریتی که 8 سال جنگید و ناموس ایران رو از متجاوزان نژادپرست عرب حفظ کرد هنوزم پای کشور هستند و همیشه هم اکثریت باقی می مانند. 

جالبه یک عده مشخص از ناآرامی ها ارتزاق می کنند. نشانه آن هم همین دلار 43 هزاری بود. اینکه منطقه در لبه جنگ تمام عیار قرار گرفته اصلا قابل انکار نیست. دولت رئیسی هم باید بودجه نظامی را متعادل کند، هم اقتصاد رو سروسامان بدهد و هم ذخیره ای برای روز مبادا فراهم کند. آن هم در وضعیتی که چینی ها هم آدم شده ان. و میراث شوم روحانی. 

شنیدم یک نفر در فرانسه خودسوزی کرده تا صدای ملت ایران باشد. متعجبم این جماعت کجا بودند وقتی تحریم ها داشت بچه های پروانه ای ما رو تک تک می سوزاند. در عجبم از قدرت رسانه ای دشمن. هنوز هم عده ای احمق فکر می کنند ندا آقا سلطان شهید راه آزادی بوده یا عده ای از نوجوانان که اسمشان در رسانه ها بود مقتول نظام ایران هستند


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> ین چیزی که اخیرا بهش گفتن انقلاب بیشتر شبیه خیزش فاحشه های خیابانی و شکم سیرهای تشنه به تماشای ناموس ملت بود. بعلاوه بی غیرت هایی که همیشه حرفشان به من چه بوده. خیلی راحت هم خارج نشین ها از اونها استفاده کردند تا به اقتصاد ایران مظلوم ضربه بزنند.


actually the high income people participants were very little compered to middle and low income people
and calling them street whore is a little problematic . its nearly two month that the uprising have been ended and yet you guys blame economic situation that each day get worsening on it . wonder till when they are responsible for it and if they are responsible why change the head of central bank?


Muhammed45 said:


> ون اکثریتی که 8 سال جنگید و ناموس ایران رو از متجاوزان نژادپرست عرب حفظ کرد هنوزم پای کشور هستند و همیشه هم اکثریت باقی می مانند.


and you find the majority of the people who come to street gave martyr for protecting the country in that war .
the ones who didn't gave any martyr and send their children to foreign countries did not participate in the uprising


Muhammed45 said:


> شنیدم یک نفر در فرانسه خودسوزی کرده تا صدای ملت ایران باشد


he probably burned himself to be the voice of mko and probably there were several people around ready with equipment to stop the fire as soon as possible , they already did that previously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> actually the high income people participants were very little compered to middle and low income people
> and calling them street whore is a little problematic . its nearly two month that the uprising have been ended and yet you guys blame economic situation that each day get worsening on it . wonder till when they are responsible for it and if they are responsible why change the head of central bank?


Consider them the leading and enjoying party, the ones that laughed at gullible young guys. 

I was merely pointing to the reason behind that ridiculous uprising. 

Majority, even the religious community complain of economic problems in the country. And they have every right to do so. Rouhani's leeches have sucked economy's blood and honestly it will take time to compensate it. People's lives are deeply influenced by economic situation of the country. A better economy can cut off foreign hands. 




Hack-Hook said:


> and you find the majority of the people who come to street gave martyr for protecting the country in that war .


Care to elaborate? 



Hack-Hook said:


> the ones who didn't gave any martyr and send their children to foreign countries did not participate in the uprising


E.g. Rouhani, Rafsanjani, Khatami and all the other leeches. 


Hack-Hook said:


> he probably burned himself to be the voice of mko and probably there were several people around ready with equipment to stop the fire as soon as possible , they already did that previously


Could be true. France is their safe haven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

رییسی از نظر جهانی خوش شانس بود
جنگ اوکراین و بحران انرژی کمکش کرد

اما با وجود فروش نفت قیمت دلار رو دقیقا در لحظه فراموشی برجام ول داد
رییسی در عمل حرف روحانی رو زد و در عمل گفت جسد برجام از سیاست دلاری حکومت بهتره

مگر بتونن دوباره در ۳۴ تثبیت ارز کنن

آخوند نباید رییس جمهور باشه
ملت اینقد عمامه نبینن
سید مشهدی بسه
کی قراره بفهمیم​


----------



## Shawnee

اگر میخواستید به مردمی که رای ندادن بیلاخ ۸ ساله بگید نباید سید مشهدی ملا میاوردی 
بفهم لطفا​


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> رییسی از نظر جهانی خوش شانس بود
> جنگ اوکراین و بحران انرژی کمکش کرد
> 
> اما با وجود فروش نفت قیمت دلار رو دقیقا در لحظه فراموشی برجام ول داد
> رییسی در عمل حرف روحانی رو زد و در عمل گفت جسد برجام از سیاست دلاری حکومت بهتره
> 
> مگر بتونن دوباره در ۳۴ تثبیت ارز کنن
> 
> آخوند نباید رییس جمهور باشه
> ملت اینقد عمامه نبینن
> سید مشهدی بسه
> کی قراره بفهمیم​


به نظر شما سید آمریکایی چطوره؟ 

مزاح بود. رئیس جمهور باید شخص توانمند، جوان و مدیر دانایی باشه. آقای رئیسی این ویژگیها رو داره مشکل از میراث شوم روحانی است که دولتش قراره تا یه مدت معلومی قرض و قوله پس بده. 


And btw, i introduce to you the new leader of uprising against Mullahs of Iran 









Shawnee said:


> اگر میخواستید به مردمی که رای ندادن بیلاخ ۸ ساله بگید نباید سید مشهدی ملا میاوردی
> بفهم لطفا​


همینکه شما از بریتانیا فهمیدی واسه هفت پشت و جلوی ما بسه.


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammed45 said:


> به نظر شما سید آمریکایی چطوره؟
> 
> مزاح بود. رئیس جمهور باید شخص توانمند، جوان و مدیر دانایی باشه. آقای رئیسی این ویژگیها رو داره مشکل از میراث شوم روحانی است که دولتش قراره تا یه مدت معلومی قرض و قوله پس بده.
> 
> 
> And btw, i introduce to you the new leader of uprising against Mullahs of Iran
> 
> View attachment 908849



آدم معمولی چطور

قبول کن زیاد دیدن ملا خوب نیست

من شرمنده میشم


----------



## Muhammed45

Shawnee said:


> آدم معمولی چطور
> 
> قبول کن زیاد دیدن ملا خوب نیست
> 
> من شرمنده میشم


این ملاها یک خاصیتی دارند که اکثرا شخصیت کنترل شده ای دارند. 

ایران تو شرایطی که محاصره شده تحمل یکی مثل احمدی‌نژاد رو نداره.


----------



## Shawnee

Muhammed45 said:


> این ملاها یک خاصیتی دارند که اکثرا شخصیت کنترل شده ای دارند.
> 
> ایران تو شرایطی که محاصره شده تحمل یکی مثل احمدی‌نژاد رو نداره.



احمدی نژاد در حد خاتمی مردم رو خر میکرد

ملایی داریم سی چهل میلیون رای بیاره؟ بسم الله


----------



## Hack-Hook

Muhammed45 said:


> Care to elaborate?


every one of those people who come to street , were from the low to middle class people , these group of people are the ones at the time of war with iraq , stayed and volunteered to go to war and become martyred.


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> every one of those people who come to street , were from the low to middle class people , these group of people are the ones at the time of war with iraq , stayed and volunteered to go to war and become martyred.



what happened was a mid to high class protest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Hack-Hook said:


> every one of those people who come to street , were from the low to middle class people , these group of people are the ones at the time of war with iraq , stayed and volunteered to go to war and become martyred.


So you mean that Ali Karimi or Ali Daei and their families or Faezeh Hashemi are the low to middle class? 

This is us on the other hand

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sha ah

Scott Ritter talks about Saudi military capabilities


----------



## sha ah

Rohani is partially to blame. I mean realistically he didn't have any contingency plan for when the sanctions were imposed, but what about Khamenei ? Just look at how the Russian's responded to western sanctions. They had a thorough contingency plan and it worked. Iran's leadership did nothing, but placing all the blame on one person is not fair.

In 1979 1 USD = 7 Toman, today it's 40,000 Toman. 60% are living below the poverty line and inflation is at 50%. Criticize Pahlavi dynasty all you want, but from the beginning of their reign until the end, 54 years, the Rial fluctuated from 2 Toman to 7 Toman and in 1979 7 Toman was considered extremely high.

On the other hand look at the recent mass protests in China over the 3 year Covid lockdowns. That was the first widespread protest in decades. How did the Chinese government respond ? They gave people precisely what they wanted and got rid of all the Covid restrictions. In Iran how they did respond to young people protesting ? With violence and brutality.

The thing is, when you hurt/kill people, guess what, they have family, friends, they're human beings and whether its in China or Iran or Timbuktu, people will only tolerate so much before they respond to violence with violence. That's just common sense. And now the mullahs are basically labeling the protestors as "terrorists", which will only antagonize people even more. Using brutality and violence radicalizes people and labeling them, marginalizing them causes them to become even more disenfranchised with the system as a whole. Now Iran's rivals are taking advantage of the situation by sending truck loads of weapons and Starlink stations into the country. It's a recipe for disaster.

The thing is, that the government in Iran didn't even have to abolish the hejab or give in to all or every single demand. All they had to do was maybe meet some of the demands, meet people half way. For example, they could have conducted a proper investigation into the killing of Mahsa Amini, they could have lessened the power of the morality police so that they could only give out fines rather than dragging peoples wives or daughters by force to supposedly teach them about hejab. They could have even imposed some temporary measures, but no they chose to respond with brute force and we saw the end result.

I hate to say this but even the Saudis are 10x smarter than the mullahs, even with all their flaws. Just look at how MBS abolished the morality police in Saudi Arabia, despite the fact that there were no protests regarding this issue in Saudi Arabia. But why did he do it ? Because he knew that that majority of Saudis despised or disliked the morality police and so he got rid of it and he allowed women to drive for the first time. Did he give women total freedom ? no but he met people half way.

At the same time, the mullahs love to always blame the sanctions on the USA or Israel. But in reality, it's the mullahs who are burning American flags, chanting "death to America" and then they expect the Americans to embrace them with open arms when it comes to conducting trade/business ? What has Iran gained from these antics other than economic degradation over the years ? Like Obama said at the end of his presidency, "Chanting death to America doesn't create jobs for ordinary Iranians"

I mean just think about it, Turkey, Saudi Arabia and several other countries in the region support militant groups, just like Iran supports Hezbollah. Many of these militant groups actually have links to Al Qaeda. But unlike Iran they do things under the table. They don't attract negative attention and they don't allow their support of these militant groups to negatively effect their economy. Just look at China, America's number one rival, the biggest threat to American global hegemony and dominance, but also America's biggest trading partner.

I've said this before and I'll say it again. The United States has the worlds largest economy by far at $23 trillion. After the US, the European Union and China are pretty much tied at around $17 trillion each. For any country to be successful in this day and age, they must trade with all of these economic entities. Iran can get by economically just trading with China, Russia, some trade with India, etc The GDP may even grow in the low single digits, but Iran cannot flourish and prosper and truly live up to its full potential under these circumstances.

Anyways, the same sociologists who predicted mass protests in Iran months in advance are now predicting more problems in the near future. The protests have mostly died down but there are intermittent protests and tensions are still running high. Looking back at history, the constitutional revolution lasted from 1905 to 1911. so 6 years.

The mullahs are not in the clear yet and at this point they have to make a choice. They have to implement some reforms, crack down on corruption, they have to get really creative and figure out a way to turn things around. Otherwise if they remain stubborn and maintain the same failed policies then situation will continue to deteriorate and it could very well lead to an armed conflict.



Hack-Hook said:


> actually the high income people participants were very little compered to middle and low income people
> and calling them street whore is a little problematic . its nearly two month that the uprising have been ended and yet you guys blame economic situation that each day get worsening on it . wonder till when they are responsible for it and if they are responsible why change the head of central bank?
> 
> and you find the majority of the people who come to street gave martyr for protecting the country in that war .
> the ones who didn't gave any martyr and send their children to foreign countries did not participate in the uprising
> 
> he probably burned himself to be the voice of mko and probably there were several people around ready with equipment to stop the fire as soon as possible , they already did that previously


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> every one of those people who come to street , were from the low to middle class people , these group of people are the ones at the time of war with iraq , stayed and volunteered to go to war and become martyred.



You make no sense. And you keep using the word ‘people’. These are not the ‘people’. Whether you like it or not the dominant and most committed block are those in baseej, the mosques, military, and security. They run the economy (need to really improve on this), the research, space, nuclear, and defense. ‘They put skin in the game instead of whining and complaining. People’ like you and the numb nuts in the streets are hangers on. You need to come to terms with that instead of throwing tantrums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609886893403181057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609888102906056705


----------



## Cthulhu

با این قیمت دلار و تغییراتی که دارن تو دولت میدن مشخصه رئیسی هیچ برنامه ای نداشته و برنامه اینا هم دلا شدن تا کمر در برابر او اِس آ و امضا کردن همون برجام روحانی هست.

دیوید دیوید او اِس آ


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> what happened was a mid to high class protest.


you were not here and didn't saw what happened so please don't talk about it .
high income people participated in it from behind their pc while eating popcorn .



Muhammed45 said:


> So you mean that Ali Karimi or Ali Daei and their families or Faezeh Hashemi are the low to middle class?
> 
> This is us on the other hand


did they come to street ?



sha ah said:


> Rohani is partially to blame. I mean realistically he didn't have any contingency plan for when the sanctions were imposed, but what about Khamenei ? Just look at how the Russian's responded to western sanctions. They had a thorough contingency plan and it worked. Iran's leadership did nothing, but placing all the blame on one person is not fair.


what was ahmadinejad contingency plan for sanction when he called it torn paper.
what was raeisi plan for the rise of the dollar price


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> You make no sense. And you keep using the word ‘people’. These are not the ‘people’. Whether you like it or not the dominant and most committed block are those in baseej, the mosques, military, and security. They run the economy (need to really improve on this), the research, space, nuclear, and defense. ‘They put skin in the game instead of whining and complaining. People’ like you and the numb nuts in the streets are hangers on. You need to come to terms with that instead of throwing tantrums.


if you guys think so. then it must be so.
but strangely you always forget one thing , you show the official gathering and say look how much people come
then show the protest and say look no one come . strangely never consider it that for the official gathering no one come and beat participant , and every thing will be ready for them , for the protest well let not go into what will happen there
such mentality and arrogance as you represent here is the exact reason that i predict in 2 year we will have another such protest and the interval between these protest shorten .
you guys are just Ahmadinejad who called millions of people who went to street for protest as Khas & Khashak and as a result for 8 month the country was unstable, you knew the interesting part is the one who support this ideas are actually the ones who live outside Iran or not Iranian at all


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> if you guys think so. then it must be so.
> but strangely you always forget one thing , you show the official gathering and say look how much people come
> then show the protest and say look no one come . strangely never consider it that for the official gathering no one come and beat participant , and every thing will be ready for them , for the protest well let not go into what will happen there
> such mentality and arrogance as you represent here is the exact reason that i predict in 2 year we will have another such protest and the interval between these protest shorten .
> you guys are just Ahmadinejad who called millions of people who went to street for protest as Khas & Khashak and as a result for 8 month the country was unstable, you knew the interesting part is the one who support this ideas are actually the ones who live outside Iran or not Iranian at all



I’m outside Iran and live On The Islands…😅. I’ve never posted pictures of demonstrations one way or another since it’s not relevant. I’m not part of the ‘people’ I indicated in my previous post but bow to them and let them lead. I NEVER whine. As it was once said, “lead, follow, or get out of the way”. The last being the ‘people’ you keep harping about. 

Roll up your sleeves and get to work and move the country forward instead of throwing rotten bananas. 

It is ironic that your tone betrays you are part of the entitled class. You are not the people. They left you behind leaving you with your baggage and shallow needs. 

Man up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

jauk said:


> I’m outside Iran and live On The Islands…😅. I’ve never posted pictures of demonstrations one way or another since it’s not relevant. I’m not part of the ‘people’ I indicated in my previous post but bow to them and let them lead. I NEVER whine. As it was once said, “lead, follow, or get out of the way”. The last being the ‘people’ you keep harping about.
> 
> Roll up your sleeves and get to work and move the country forward instead of throwing rotten bananas.
> 
> It is ironic that your tone betrays you are part of the entitled class. You are not the people. They left you behind leaving you with your baggage and shallow needs.
> 
> Man up.


I never ever claimed to participate in the protest , I claimed treated the injured ones . I claimed saw the protest first hand , I claimed in Tehran they are in south and around the Tehran not the north and high income area of Tehran .
i already stated what is my job and i already stated the main problem is economy for the participant as while my situation is better than most of participant , still i feel the economy hardship , I put an example once , I said when i first went to work , i bought my first laptop which was a Core I7 with discreet GPU and a Blu-ray writer (which was very expensive at the time , probably a quarter of the price of the laptop was that Blu-ray writer) by 1.5 month of my income .
this year after 10 years I went and bought a new laptop again a core I7 of the same place on the chart for this year as the last laptop was for its time and again with a discrete GPU of the same place in chart for this year as the GPU of the last one was for then . this time it didn't come with any Blu-ray drive or any drive and had the same amount of ram and less storage than the one I bought 10 year ago , I paid around 8-9 month of my wages for it. it show how much my purchase power get reduced from then and my job is considered a good one , now go think what is the situation of others.
you see when government talk they talk about bread and such , but the life is not only that , you need TV, you need Car , you need House , you want a cell phone , you want a washing machine , you want refrigerator , you want a freezer and alot other things . there is a telegram joke that say last night we saw a vertical line on our TV , today all the family went to the doctor and prayed the problem was from our eyes , because we could not replace the TV.
you think by this reduction in peoples purchasing power is it possible for them to buy a house ever .
if five years ago my family didn't help me buy a 65m house I could not buy it . you think is it possible for a worker with 6-7 million monthly income ever buy a house anymore ? what about a car , in last 16 month the price of a pride has increased around 6 million per month that's the income of a worker


----------



## Shawnee

حدود ۱۷۰ سال پیش، زمان محمد شاه قاجار یک تومان برابر با ۲ دلار و ۵۰ سنت بود. (سفرنامه جاستین پرکینز آمریکایی، چاپ ۱۸۴۳)

۱۲۲۷- محمدشاه قاجار: ۰/۳ تومان

۱۲۸۵- مظفرالدین‌شاه: ۱تومان

۱۳۲۰- رضاشاه: ۱.۵ تومان

۱۳۵۷-محمدرضاشاه: ۷تومان

۱۳۶۸-میرحسین موسوی: ۱۲۰تومان

۱۳۷۶-هاشمی رفسنجانی: ۴۴۴تومان

۱۳۸۴- خاتمی: ۹۰۰تومان

۱۳۹۲- احمدی‌نژاد: ۳۲۶۰تومان

۱۴۰۰- روحانی: ۲۵۳۰۰تومان

۱۴۰۱-رئیسی: ۴۰۰۰۰​
The reason for the USD jump was not JCPOA as much as money printing.

Raisi increased salaries on the day of protests by 20 percent. Stupid

He could give equal in gold or food not cash and money printing.

They double rial volume every three years.

تنها امید اینه هدف رییسی نوسانگیری بوده و واقعا فنرش در نرفته


----------



## Mehdipersian

Shawnee said:


> حدود ۱۷۰ سال پیش، زمان محمد شاه قاجار یک تومان برابر با ۲ دلار و ۵۰ سنت بود. (سفرنامه جاستین پرکینز آمریکایی، چاپ ۱۸۴۳)
> 
> ۱۲۲۷- محمدشاه قاجار: ۰/۳ تومان
> 
> ۱۲۸۵- مظفرالدین‌شاه: ۱تومان
> 
> ۱۳۲۰- رضاشاه: ۱.۵ تومان
> 
> ۱۳۵۷-محمدرضاشاه: ۷تومان
> 
> ۱۳۶۸-میرحسین موسوی: ۱۲۰تومان
> 
> ۱۳۷۶-هاشمی رفسنجانی: ۴۴۴تومان
> 
> ۱۳۸۴- خاتمی: ۹۰۰تومان
> 
> ۱۳۹۲- احمدی‌نژاد: ۳۲۶۰تومان
> 
> ۱۴۰۰- روحانی: ۲۵۳۰۰تومان
> 
> ۱۴۰۱-رئیسی: ۴۰۰۰۰​
> The reason for the USD jump was not JCPOA as much as money printing.
> 
> Raisi increased salaries on the day of protests by 20 percent. Stupid
> 
> He could give equal in gold or food not cash and money printing.
> 
> They double rial volume every three years.
> 
> تنها امید اینه هدف رییسی نوسانگیری بوده و واقعا فنرش در نرفته


روحانی 25 هزار تومان؟ جالبه که دلار 30 هزار تومانی روحانی را نگفتید!


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

تولید علم ایران در سال میلادی که گذشت/ آخرین وضعیت علمی کشور ​

















Mehrnews.com

Effects of covid-19 on education is still hurting our future.it seems it damaged teenagers/high schools more than anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

برای من مساله مهمتر دلار و رییسی همین بحث علمی هست
دانشگاهها باید درست بشه
مقاله و المپیاد مهم نیست و محصولی مهمه که خریدار داشته باشه

دانشگاه باید محصول پرور باشه و درمان مشکلات مهندسی مثل خودرو باشه
مشکل ایران مشکل مهندسی ه

شریف با همه اسمش درمان معضل خودرو نبود
وسیله اپلای بود

دوستان من رفقای شریفی و فنی زیادی داشتم که بعضی نفرات اول المپیاد جهانی و کنکور بودند و فکر میکردم کارهای شاقی انجام بدن
راستش نهایت استاد دانشگاه شدن و فیلد بردن دیگه آخرش بوده

هیچکس شرکتی نزده
پی پال و ای بی ازش در نیومده

متاسفانه سیستم تحصیلی علامه حلی المپیاد و شریف و سپس مهاجرت به نتایج خاصی نرسیده
نه برای ایران نه غرب

باید سیستم آموزشی محصول پایه باشه و عملی
نه تستزنی و نمونه زنی المپیاد و مقاله و تافل و اپلای

ایران قدرت بسیار بسیار قوی مهندسی ه ولی بردارش باید به سمت محصول قابل فروش هدایت بشه​


Cancerous Tumor said:


> تولید علم ایران در سال میلادی که گذشت/ آخرین وضعیت علمی کشور​
> View attachment 909058
> View attachment 909059
> View attachment 909060
> View attachment 909061
> View attachment 909062
> 
> Mehrnews.com
> 
> Effects of covid-19 on education is still hurting our future.it seems it damaged teenagers/high schools more than anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

برای کسانی که کار‌های این شکلی انجام میدند به جز جریمه نقدی چه کار دیگه‌ای می‌شه انجام داد ؟

فکر کنم یک یادگاری که هم خوب تو ذهن خودشون بمونه هم باعث ماندگار شدن اثر خودشون روی جامعهِ باشه متناسب باشه.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Shawnee said:


> برای من مساله مهمتر دلار و رییسی همین بحث علمی هست
> دانشگاهها باید درست بشه
> مقاله و المپیاد مهم نیست و محصولی مهمه که خریدار داشته باشه
> 
> دانشگاه باید محصول پرور باشه و درمان مشکلات مهندسی مثل خودرو باشه
> مشکل ایران مشکل مهندسی ه
> 
> شریف با همه اسمش درمان معضل خودرو نبود
> وسیله اپلای بود
> 
> دوستان من رفقای شریفی و فنی زیادی داشتم که بعضی نفرات اول المپیاد جهانی و کنکور بودند و فکر میکردم کارهای شاقی انجام بدن
> راستش نهایت استاد دانشگاه شدن و فیلد بردن دیگه آخرش بوده
> 
> هیچکس شرکتی نزده
> پی پال و ای بی ازش در نیومده
> 
> متاسفانه سیستم تحصیلی علامه حلی المپیاد و شریف و سپس مهاجرت به نتایج خاصی نرسیده
> نه برای ایران نه غرب
> 
> باید سیستم آموزشی محصول پایه باشه و عملی
> نه تستزنی و نمونه زنی المپیاد و مقاله و تافل و اپلای
> 
> ایران قدرت بسیار بسیار قوی مهندسی ه ولی بردارش باید به سمت محصول قابل فروش هدایت بشه​


والا خود دانشگاه مخصوصا دانشگاه‌های دولتی اکثرا که هر چی جلوشون گذشته شده تا به حال یا انجام دادند یا در حال انجامش هستند. از سخت‌ترین کار‌ها گرفته تا کار‌های زمان بر و ....

ما همین الان می‌تونیم یه راه‌های پیشنهاد بدیم که یه کمی مشکلات ساده‌تر بشن. مثل خورد کردن و کوچیک کردن مشکل‌ها و تقسیم کار، این مسائل تو حل پروژه‌های بزرگ خیلی کارایی دارند که ما خدا میدونه خیلی تو کار گروهی و بین بخشی مشکل داریم.ولی این که از همون مرحله اول میزان و سهم و تکلیف هر بخش تو انجام دادن یه پروژه که چه مقداری هست خیلی تو سرعت پایان کار تاثیر میذاره.

مشکل بعدی شکل و نیاز جامعه تو رشته دانشگاهی

یعنی واقعا آیا نیز جامعهِ اینه که بعضی تخصص‌ها ۴ سال کامل درس بخونند و شما بهتر میدونید که باید چه درس‌های رو پاس کنند.

خیلی بهتره که حتما این جور رشته‌ها هر سال به روز رسانی باشند چه پیش نیاز‌ها و چه باز نگری تو نیز زمانی که دانشجو باید برای خواندن این رشته تو دانشگاه وقتشو صرف کنه.

نمی‌خوام اسم درس خاصی ببرم ولی شاید موندن ۴ سال و یا بیشتر از ۴ سال یک دانشجو توی یک دانشگاه بخاطر خیلی از مسائل مالی و آماری برای بعضی دانشگاه‌ها توجیه می‌شه.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Cancerous Tumor said:


> تولید علم ایران در سال میلادی که گذشت/ آخرین وضعیت علمی کشور​
> View attachment 909058
> View attachment 909059
> View attachment 909060
> View attachment 909061
> View attachment 909062
> 
> Mehrnews.com
> 
> Effects of covid-19 on education is still hurting our future.it seems it damaged teenagers/high schools more than anyone else.


----------



## Muhammed45

Cancerous Tumor said:


> View attachment 909063
> View attachment 909064
> View attachment 909065
> View attachment 909066
> View attachment 909067
> 
> برای کسانی که کار‌های این شکلی انجام میدند به جز جریمه نقدی چه کار دیگه‌ای می‌شه انجام داد ؟
> 
> فکر کنم یک یادگاری که هم خوب تو ذهن خودشون بمونه هم باعث ماندگار شدن اثر خودشون روی جامعهِ باشه متناسب باشه.


وقتی یک عده احمق آثار باستانی رو با تقویم و دفتر نقاشی اشتباه میگیرند. خدایی ناراحت کننده است

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> View attachment 909063
> View attachment 909064
> View attachment 909065
> View attachment 909066
> View attachment 909067
> 
> برای کسانی که کار‌های این شکلی انجام میدند به جز جریمه نقدی چه کار دیگه‌ای می‌شه انجام داد ؟
> 
> فکر کنم یک یادگاری که هم خوب تو ذهن خودشون بمونه هم باعث ماندگار شدن اثر خودشون روی جامعهِ باشه متناسب باشه.


well after plasco for the ones who while taking selfie , blocked emergency vehicle passages , they built a Tag in Twitter #_من_یک_گوساله_هستم _then whenever one such selfie was found people post it under that tag


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

DoubleYouSee said:


>


دوتا مشکل اینجا هست

*اول مقایسه تعداد مقالات از سال ۱۹۸۰ تا به حال.*

من چند سال پیش یک فیلم مستند در مورد آموزش ایران میدیدم که تاریخ تهیه فیلم به زمان قبل از انقلاب و حضور آمریکا در ایران بر میگشت.توی اون فیلم مستند عنوان میشد که در سال ۱۹۷۵ بر اساس اسناد آمریکا از هر ۷ زن در شمال ایران ۱ نفر سواد خواندن و نوشتن دارد و از هر ۱۲ زن در جنوب ایران ۱ نفر این توانایی را داراست. حالا شما از سال ۱۹۷۵ به سال ۱۹۸۰ برس.(اثرات حضور شوروی و انگلستان در شمال و جنوب ایران آنهم چندین دهه بعد از حضورشان ! ). جالبه که چنین فیلم هایی در مورد تاریخ ایران از نظر آمریکای‌ها کمتر توی یوتیوب پیدا می‌شه 

با چندیدن برابر شدن تعداد دانشجو، دانشگاه و رشد پر سرعت علمی ایران این خیلی منطقی که تعداد مقالات هم زیاد بشه.



*دوم پیشنهاد پایانی این کلیپ

وابسته کردن رتبه استاد و دانشگاه به برطرف کردن نیاز صنعت*


خود صنعت توی ایران اکثرا تحت نظر دولت اداره می‌شه. در واقع چنین پیشنهادی این معنی رو میده که به جای این که یک محیط علمی صلاحیت و کار دانشجو‌ها را نقد کنه یک بخش دیگهٔ دولتی که شما حتما بهتر از من میدونید این بخش و مدیریتش چطور انتخاب میشند کلید دانشگاه هارو هم به دست بگیرند


اگر شما الان در حاکم شدن ثروت بر روی نظام آموزشی فعلی گله دارید با اجرا شدن چنین ایده هایی که حتما باعث فاصله طبقاتی بیشتر هم می‌شه، میخواید چکار کنید؟
​


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Hack-Hook said:


> well after plasco for the ones who while taking selfie , blocked emergency vehicle passages , they built a Tag in Twitter #_من_یک_گوساله_هستم _then whenever one such selfie was found people post it under that tag


I was thinking forcing these guys to do something positive for the country since they wanted public to notice them.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cancerous Tumor said:


> I was thinking forcing these guys to do something positive for the country since they wanted public to notice them.


you are welcome manage to make them do something positive .they just do it wrong and made more problem


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Cancerous Tumor said:


> دوتا مشکل اینجا هست
> 
> *اول مقایسه تعداد مقالات از سال ۱۹۸۰ تا به حال.*
> 
> من چند سال پیش یک فیلم مستند در مورد آموزش ایران میدیدم که تاریخ تهیه فیلم به زمان قبل از انقلاب و حضور آمریکا در ایران بر میگشت.توی اون فیلم مستند عنوان میشد که در سال ۱۹۷۵ بر اساس اسناد آمریکا از هر ۷ زن در شمال ایران ۱ نفر سواد خواندن و نوشتن دارد و از هر ۱۲ زن در جنوب ایران ۱ نفر این توانایی را داراست. حالا شما از سال ۱۹۷۵ به سال ۱۹۸۰ برس.(اثرات حضور شوروی و انگلستان در شمال و جنوب ایران آنهم چندین دهه بعد از حضورشان ! ). جالبه که چنین فیلم هایی در مورد تاریخ ایران از نظر آمریکای‌ها کمتر توی یوتیوب پیدا می‌شه
> 
> با چندیدن برابر شدن تعداد دانشجو، دانشگاه و رشد پر سرعت علمی ایران این خیلی منطقی که تعداد مقالات هم زیاد بشه.
> 
> 
> 
> *دوم پیشنهاد پایانی این کلیپ
> 
> وابسته کردن رتبه استاد و دانشگاه به برطرف کردن نیاز صنعت*
> 
> 
> خود صنعت توی ایران اکثرا تحت نظر دولت اداره می‌شه. در واقع چنین پیشنهادی این معنی رو میده که به جای این که یک محیط علمی صلاحیت و کار دانشجو‌ها را نقد کنه یک بخش دیگهٔ دولتی که شما حتما بهتر از من میدونید این بخش و مدیریتش چطور انتخاب میشند کلید دانشگاه هارو هم به دست بگیرند
> 
> 
> اگر شما الان در حاکم شدن ثروت بر روی نظام آموزشی فعلی گله دارید با اجرا شدن چنین ایده هایی که حتما باعث فاصله طبقاتی بیشتر هم می‌شه، میخواید چکار کنید؟
> ​


من بیشتر منظورم از ارسال این فیلم این بود که مقایسه کشورها باهم توی خیلی از زمینه ها اصلا درست نیست(مثل مقایسه فیل و فنجونه).مثلا یکی ازبچه ها الان مقاله ای رو ارسال کرده ان از یه خبرنگار که در اون خبرنگار از وزیر دفاع ترکیه نقل میکنه که سامانه پدافندی سپر ترکیه از اس ۴۰۰ بهتره که مسلما مزخرفه چون ماموریت هردو سامانه باهم فرق داره و مسایل دیگه که بحث رو منحرف میکنه(حالا آیا میشه به حرف این آقای وزیر دفاع یا نفر مقابلش در ایران یعنی وزیر دفاع ایران که باور رو از اس ۴۰۰ بهتر میدونه اعتنا کرد!).می خوام بگم اینکه ما به این آمارها و اگر و مگر ها نبایددلمون رو خوش کنیم هدف یه کشور پیشرفت اقتصادیه ومترومعیار سنجش اون هم تورم وفقر و نابرابری اجتماعی و رفاه و اشتغال و از این دست مسایل هست.اگه تو این زمینه ها رشد ویابهبود عملکرد نداشتی یعنی یا اون رتبه بندی های علمیت صرفا آمارسازیه(مثل بازی با آمار که دربحث اشتغال و تورم مسیولین ایرانی می کنن) ویایه علم غیر مولدیه که اصلا برپایه نیازهای کشور نبوده.طرف یه مقاله ای رو انجام داده که هزاران هزار تاش قبل از اون انجام شده و هیچ کاربردی بجز ارتقا رتبه علمی کشور(که ملاک مناسبی برای سنجش سطح کاربردعلم در حل مشکلات کشور نیست) و بودجه گیری برای دانشگاهها چیز دیگه ای نداشته.


----------



## jauk

Hack-Hook said:


> I never ever claimed to participate in the protest , I claimed treated the injured ones . I claimed saw the protest first hand , I claimed in Tehran they are in south and around the Tehran not the north and high income area of Tehran .
> i already stated what is my job and i already stated the main problem is economy for the participant as while my situation is better than most of participant , still i feel the economy hardship , I put an example once , I said when i first went to work , i bought my first laptop which was a Core I7 with discreet GPU and a Blu-ray writer (which was very expensive at the time , probably a quarter of the price of the laptop was that Blu-ray writer) by 1.5 month of my income .
> this year after 10 years I went and bought a new laptop again a core I7 of the same place on the chart for this year as the last laptop was for its time and again with a discrete GPU of the same place in chart for this year as the GPU of the last one was for then . this time it didn't come with any Blu-ray drive or any drive and had the same amount of ram and less storage than the one I bought 10 year ago , I paid around 8-9 month of my wages for it. it show how much my purchase power get reduced from then and my job is considered a good one , now go think what is the situation of others.
> you see when government talk they talk about bread and such , but the life is not only that , you need TV, you need Car , you need House , you want a cell phone , you want a washing machine , you want refrigerator , you want a freezer and alot other things . there is a telegram joke that say last night we saw a vertical line on our TV , today all the family went to the doctor and prayed the problem was from our eyes , because we could not replace the TV.
> you think by this reduction in peoples purchasing power is it possible for them to buy a house ever .
> if five years ago my family didn't help me buy a 65m house I could not buy it . you think is it possible for a worker with 6-7 million monthly income ever buy a house anymore ? what about a car , in last 16 month the price of a pride has increased around 6 million per month that's the income of a worker



I agree with everything you said. Also I never charged you with participating in the demonstrations. As far as I’m concerned the IRIs main fault is corruption and failure to devise a functioning economy independent of the current order. 

My issue is what solution do you have in mind? What can be done? There seems to be elements in Iranian administrations (even the current one) that either abhor the idea of breaking away from the west or simply don’t know how. 

Above all that there is social disunity. This is another reason governments do not implement true changes that require hardship. If society understood that then it’s just a matter of ripping off the bandaid once and for all. It seems Raisi’s admin currently has not taken the hard steps required for this to happen. And it goes on …a forever state of simmering economic discontent.

So are you and those around you willing to bear that hardship? If so be vocal about it. Otherwise you’ll be the chasing the rabbit forever.


----------



## aryobarzan

Cancerous Tumor said:


> دوتا مشکل اینجا هست
> 
> *اول مقایسه تعداد مقالات از سال ۱۹۸۰ تا به حال.*
> 
> من چند سال پیش یک فیلم مستند در مورد آموزش ایران میدیدم که تاریخ تهیه فیلم به زمان قبل از انقلاب و حضور آمریکا در ایران بر میگشت.توی اون فیلم مستند عنوان میشد که در سال ۱۹۷۵ بر اساس اسناد آمریکا از هر ۷ زن در شمال ایران ۱ نفر سواد خواندن و نوشتن دارد و از هر ۱۲ زن در جنوب ایران ۱ نفر این توانایی را داراست. حالا شما از سال ۱۹۷۵ به سال ۱۹۸۰ برس.(اثرات حضور شوروی و انگلستان در شمال و جنوب ایران آنهم چندین دهه بعد از حضورشان ! ). جالبه که چنین فیلم هایی در مورد تاریخ ایران از نظر آمریکای‌ها کمتر توی یوتیوب پیدا می‌شه
> 
> با چندیدن برابر شدن تعداد دانشجو، دانشگاه و رشد پر سرعت علمی ایران این خیلی منطقی که تعداد مقالات هم زیاد بشه.
> 
> 
> 
> *دوم پیشنهاد پایانی این کلیپ
> 
> وابسته کردن رتبه استاد و دانشگاه به برطرف کردن نیاز صنعت*
> 
> 
> خود صنعت توی ایران اکثرا تحت نظر دولت اداره می‌شه. در واقع چنین پیشنهادی این معنی رو میده که به جای این که یک محیط علمی صلاحیت و کار دانشجو‌ها را نقد کنه یک بخش دیگهٔ دولتی که شما حتما بهتر از من میدونید این بخش و مدیریتش چطور انتخاب میشند کلید دانشگاه هارو هم به دست بگیرند
> 
> 
> اگر شما الان در حاکم شدن ثروت بر روی نظام آموزشی فعلی گله دارید با اجرا شدن چنین ایده هایی که حتما باعث فاصله طبقاتی بیشتر هم می‌شه، میخواید چکار کنید؟
> ​


The issue of orienting research in universities towards industry was mostly resolved in the west by allowing and encouraging Industry to fund research in universities... This is critical for medium size companies that do not have big R&D departments to simply pay a research Prof and his graduate student to conduct work on their behave....Cheap and effective..I


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

DoubleYouSee said:


> من بیشتر منظورم از ارسال این فیلم این بود که مقایسه کشورها باهم توی خیلی از زمینه ها اصلا درست نیست(مثل مقایسه فیل و فنجونه).مثلا یکی ازبچه ها الان مقاله ای رو ارسال کرده ان از یه خبرنگار که در اون خبرنگار از وزیر دفاع ترکیه نقل میکنه که سامانه پدافندی سپر ترکیه از اس ۴۰۰ بهتره که مسلما مزخرفه چون ماموریت هردو سامانه باهم فرق داره و مسایل دیگه که بحث رو منحرف میکنه(حالا آیا میشه به حرف این آقای وزیر دفاع یا نفر مقابلش در ایران یعنی وزیر دفاع ایران که باور رو از اس ۴۰۰ بهتر میدونه اعتنا کرد!).می خوام بگم اینکه ما به این آمارها و اگر و مگر ها نبایددلمون رو خوش کنیم هدف یه کشور پیشرفت اقتصادیه ومترومعیار سنجش اون هم تورم وفقر و نابرابری اجتماعی و رفاه و اشتغال و از این دست مسایل هست.اگه تو این زمینه ها رشد ویابهبود عملکرد نداشتی یعنی یا اون رتبه بندی های علمیت صرفا آمارسازیه(مثل بازی با آمار که دربحث اشتغال و تورم مسیولین ایرانی می کنن) ویایه علم غیر مولدیه که اصلا برپایه نیازهای کشور نبوده.طرف یه مقاله ای رو انجام داده که هزاران هزار تاش قبل از اون انجام شده و هیچ کاربردی بجز ارتقا رتبه علمی کشور(که ملاک مناسبی برای سنجش سطح کاربردعلم در حل مشکلات کشور نیست) و بودجه گیری برای دانشگاهها چیز دیگه ای نداشته.


مشکل نقش پول یا عوامل بیرونی مضر در ارزش گذاری عملکرد دانشجو و دانشگاه
توی همین ویدئو به موضوع فروش مقاله اشاره شد، مساله اینه که آیا فقط این مشکل توی ایران وجود داره یا بقیه کشور‌ها هم مورد مشابه هست ؟و اگر این موضوع اثر گذاری هست تا چه میزان نقش منفی داره ؟
همین چند ماه پیش توی یکی از بهترین دانشگاه‌های آمریکا بخاطر قبول کردن پول از افراد ثروتمند و وارد کردن بچه‌های اونها تحت عنوان نخبه ورزشی یا اقلیت‌ها و ....در دانشگاه‌های مهمشون یه جنجال به پا نشد ؟
یا این که شاید کلیپ امتحانات دانشگاه در هندوستان رو دیده باشید که از یک ساختمان بزرگ چندین نفر بالا میرند و ده‌ها نفر در حل رسوندن تقلب به دانشجو‌ها هستند در حالی که بیرون از محیط امتحان و آویزون از پنجره‌ها هستند. مورد مشابه همین هم از چین گزارش شده.

خوشبختانه تو کشور این مورد اگر هم باشه حتما به صورت حد اقلی هست و اکثر محیط‌های علمی ما پاک و سالم هستند.توی دانشگاه هم اگر اساتید محقق و فعال توی زیر مجموعه شون تعداد شاگرد کمتری و وقت بیشتری برای هدایت و کمک رسوندن به شاگرد‌های خودشون داشتند قطعا این کار بازار آزاد هم حذف میشد

در مورد سامان دفاعئ ترکیه و ماجرا ا س ۴۰۰ هم اگر بخوایم صادقانه نظر بدیم باید ۱۰۰% قابلیت کلی رادر‌ها و سیستم‌های دفاع ترکیه رو در نظر بگیریم و بعد ببینیم که ا س ۴۰۰ تا چه میزان نیاز‌های داخلی ترکیه رو رفع می‌کنه و در صورت نبودش سامانه بومی هست که با توانایی‌های داخلی هماهنگ تر باشه ؟
معمولا جواب دادن به این سوال‌ها از بیرون از یه سیستم بسته مشکله، اینجاست که میگن صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند​


----------



## DoubleYouSee

Cancerous Tumor said:


> مشکل نقش پول یا عوامل بیرونی مضر در ارزش گذاری عملکرد دانشجو و دانشگاه
> توی همین ویدئو به موضوع فروش مقاله اشاره شد، مساله اینه که آیا فقط این مشکل توی ایران وجود داره یا بقیه کشور‌ها هم مورد مشابه هست ؟و اگر این موضوع اثر گذاری هست تا چه میزان نقش منفی داره ؟
> همین چند ماه پیش توی یکی از بهترین دانشگاه‌های آمریکا بخاطر قبول کردن پول از افراد ثروتمند و وارد کردن بچه‌های اونها تحت عنوان نخبه ورزشی یا اقلیت‌ها و ....در دانشگاه‌های مهمشون یه جنجال به پا نشد ؟
> یا این که شاید کلیپ امتحانات دانشگاه در هندوستان رو دیده باشید که از یک ساختمان بزرگ چندین نفر بالا میرند و ده‌ها نفر در حل رسوندن تقلب به دانشجو‌ها هستند در حالی که بیرون از محیط امتحان و آویزون از پنجره‌ها هستند. مورد مشابه همین هم از چین گزارش شده.
> 
> خوشبختانه تو کشور این مورد اگر هم باشه حتما به صورت حد اقلی هست و اکثر محیط‌های علمی ما پاک و سالم هستند.توی دانشگاه هم اگر اساتید محقق و فعال توی زیر مجموعه شون تعداد شاگرد کمتری و وقت بیشتری برای هدایت و کمک رسوندن به شاگرد‌های خودشون داشتند قطعا این کار بازار آزاد هم حذف میشد
> 
> در مورد سامان دفاعئ ترکیه و ماجرا ا س ۴۰۰ هم اگر بخوایم صادقانه نظر بدیم باید ۱۰۰% قابلیت کلی رادر‌ها و سیستم‌های دفاع ترکیه رو در نظر بگیریم و بعد ببینیم که ا س ۴۰۰ تا چه میزان نیاز‌های داخلی ترکیه رو رفع می‌کنه و در صورت نبودش سامانه بومی هست که با توانایی‌های داخلی هماهنگ تر باشه ؟
> معمولا جواب دادن به این سوال‌ها از بیرون از یه سیستم بسته مشکله، اینجاست که میگن صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند​


نه......من کلی داشتم می گفتم که خیلی به آمارها ی ارایه شده توسط کشور ها اعتماد نکنین(چه ایران خودمون و چه کشورهای دیگه).مثالهایی که شما آوردین هم موید همین حرفه منه که پیشرفت اگه واقعی باشه تواقتصاد وسطح رفاه مردم یه کشور خودشونشون میده و سیاست مدارها مستعد این هستن که با آمار سازی برای خودشون دستاورد تراشی کنن و من هیچ آمار اینجوری ای رو قبول نمی کنم مگه این که تورفاه مردم اون کشور نمود داشته باشه.به عنوان مثال فرض کنین که یه سازمان بین المللی بیاد بگه میزان فساد در دستگاههای دولتی هند خیلی کمه من قبول نمی کنم چون با تجربیاتی که یکی از نزدیکترین آدمای به خودم نسبت به این کشور داشته می تونم ادعا کنم اگه فساد در اونجا بیشتر از ایران نباشه کمتر هم نیست.


----------



## tsunset

Is it hard to learn (write and read) Persian (Farsi precisely) for someone that only read and wrote with latin alphabet?

I got told that Persian is somewhat similar to Hindi in some words, also when i hear a Pakistani talking, the rhythm somewhat ressemble to Persian


----------



## jauk

tsunset said:


> Is it hard to learn (write and read) Persian (Farsi precisely) for someone that only read and wrote with latin alphabet?
> 
> I got told that Persian is somewhat similar to Hindi in some words, also when i hear a Pakistani talking, the rhythm somewhat ressemble to Persian



You should do your own research. Persian is an indo-european language like German. Like English. Like Urdu. Like Hindi. So learning to speak it is no more difficult than those.

After the Arab invasion the script changed to Arabic with missing Persian letters added. Arabic terms and constructs also entered the language. These enhanced Persian significantly much like how French enhanced English after the Norman invasion of 1066. As a result, these enhancements blew back into the conquerors which led the their deep Persianification.

As for ‘rhythm’ of Urdu, unsure what you mean. Not long ago Farsi was the primary technical language in India. Ergo many Persian terms entered Urdu. Pakistan’s entire national anthem is in Persian. Significant Urdu poets wrote high verses and poetry in Persian. So much so they were taught in Iran (eg Iqbal).

The Farsi universe is deep and broad. If you are serious and patient learning it will open the floodgates to history, philosophy, and science like no other language. 
Buyer beware!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

tsunset said:


> Is it hard to learn (write and read) Persian (Farsi precisely) for someone that only read and wrote with latin alphabet?
> 
> I got told that Persian is somewhat similar to Hindi in some words, also when i hear a Pakistani talking, the rhythm somewhat ressemble to Persian



In Persian, we don´t have masculine or femanine words..... this makes it a very easy language to learn.


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

DoubleYouSee said:


> نه......من کلی داشتم می گفتم که خیلی به آمارها ی ارایه شده توسط کشور ها اعتماد نکنین(چه ایران خودمون و چه کشورهای دیگه).مثالهایی که شما آوردین هم موید همین حرفه منه که پیشرفت اگه واقعی باشه تواقتصاد وسطح رفاه مردم یه کشور خودشونشون میده و سیاست مدارها مستعد این هستن که با آمار سازی برای خودشون دستاورد تراشی کنن و من هیچ آمار اینجوری ای رو قبول نمی کنم مگه این که تورفاه مردم اون کشور نمود داشته باشه.به عنوان مثال فرض کنین که یه سازمان بین المللی بیاد بگه میزان فساد در دستگاههای دولتی هند خیلی کمه من قبول نمی کنم چون با تجربیاتی که یکی از نزدیکترین آدمای به خودم نسبت به این کشور داشته می تونم ادعا کنم اگه فساد در اونجا بیشتر از ایران نباشه کمتر هم نیست.​


*اهمیت آمار*

قطعا من هم با شما موافقم که آمار پرستی کار اشتباهی هست.خوب به هر حال توی کل دنیا یه مسائلی برای همه اهمیت داره به طوری که اگر بعضی‌ها به جایگاه خاصی برسند خیلی از در هایی که به روی عوام بسته هست به روی این خواص ساده تر باز میشند.به عنوان مثال همین کشور ترکیه و نروژ رو در نظر بگیرید که یکی به دنبال الحاق به اتحادیه اروپا بود و دیگری همچنان از این الحاق فراری است تفاوت رفتار اتحادیه اروپا هم با آنها شاید در آمار میزان ذخیره در صندوق توسعه‌شان و آمار‌های دیگر این چنینی این کشور‌ها باشد

*پیشرفت واقعی یا پیشرفت دستوری با دستکاری در آمار ها*

خود من از کسانی هستم که به پیشرفت‌های واقعی که توی این کشور انجام شده اعتقاد دارم و توی اکثر موارد هم فرضیه آمار سازی دولتی رو رد می‌کنم.قطعا این به این معنی نیست هیچ اشتباهی و درصد خطایی در آمار‌های ارائه شده دولت ها وجود نداشته و نخواهد داشت.

به عنوان مثال

از بچه گرفته تا حتی مادر بزرگ و پدر بزرگ‌ها امروزه سواد خواندن و نوشتن را دارا هستند

اکثریت جامعهِ تحت پوشش بیمه‌های درمانی هستند

امکاناتی مثل برق، آب ، گاز در اکثر شهر‌ها و حتی روستا‌های پر جمعیت برای همه قابل دسترسی هست

تمام شهر‌ها به وسیله جاده مناسب به یکدیگر وصل هستند

شبکه ریلی کشور چند برابر شده

تعداد خودرو چند برابر شده

و این لیست ادامه دارد ...

همین امروز اگر دولت یکی از این موارد رو حذف کنه ده‌ها هزار میلیارد تومان درامد می‌شه تو جیب دولت بمونه و متناسب با موزیک امروز می‌شه به تثبیت دلار پرداخت

این‌ها گوشه‌ای از مواردی هستند که هر فردی می‌تونه مقایسه کنه

باز با این حال تمام اینها باعث نمی‌شه که اگر جایی کم کاری شده یا احساس کم کاری می‌شه آدم در مقابلش سکوت کنه

در مورد وضعیت پول ملی هم وقتی که بزرگترین اقتصاد به علاوه حدود ۸۰% ،۳۰ کشور مهم دنیا وزن خودشون رو توی ترازوی جلوی ما قرار میدند، حتما به مردم و برنامه‌های دولتی فشار بیرونی وارد می‌شه که باز اینجا هم تغیراتی در حال انجامه از اون طرف این که دولت فرض خودش رو بر پای خوشبینی قرار بده برای کشور کشنده هست و حتما باید برای روز مبادا آماده بود​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MyNameAintJeff



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

MyNameAintJeff said:


>


entrance and exit of modern bunkers as its stated in the video are the only remained weak link of modern bunkers.
and until that is solved , underground bunkers are not suitable for storing high value equipment that needs to be used during the war . and that is also the problem with underground bases for aircrafts as you can't hide the entrance and exit for them as the required Runway give them away .


----------



## OldTwilight

۲۹ و ۳۰ دی ماه اینترنت در کل کشور قطع می‌شود!


مروتی، معاون امور آزمون‌های سازمان سنجش: در ساعات برگزاری مرحله اول کنکور، اینترنت در کل کشور قطع خواهد شد.




fararu.com





Hello north Korea...


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

آزادی ترانه علیدوستی با «قرار وثیقه یک میلیاردی»​زهرا مینویی، وکیل ترانه علیدوستی به اعتمادآنلاین خبر داد که این بازیگر سینما امروز آزاد خواهد شد. 
همچنین مینویی گفت که برای آزادی ترانه علیدوستی یک میلیارد تومان قرار وثیقه تعیین شده است. 
گفته می‌شود در حال حاضر وکیل ترانه علیدوستی و پدرش حمید علیدوستی جلوی زنان اوین منتظر آزادی او هستند. 
ترانه علیدوستی به دلیل همراهی با اعتراضات و جنبش زن زندگی آزادی در تاریخ ۲۶ آذر ماه بازداشت شد.​


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

Actually shameless

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

*Two climbers discover Sassanid era tablet*






Experts say the inscription, which dates from the Sassanid era, is actually a dedicatory letter that informs about the construction of a bridge, dam, and road, and a blessing has been prayed for its builders.

Inscribed on a rack piece measuring 90 by 40 cm, the relief bears three separate texts with the same themes, all in the Pahlavi script.








Bas-relief found near Pasargadae by accident


TEHRAN –Two climbers have found a rock-carved bas-relief on their way near the UNESCO-registered Pasargadae, southern Iran.




www.tehrantimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610368212763545600

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

First big snow in Tehran and the TOCHAL ski resort is in full swing..
By the way: Here in Eastern Canada we have grass showing on Jan 5th

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stryker1982

aryobarzan said:


> First big snow in Tehran and the TOCHAL ski resort is in full swing..
> By the way: Here in Eastern Canada we have grass showing on Jan 5th


Winter has been very poor in Canada lately. Barely snowed, and it's all melted now from constant positive weather. Ski & Snowboarding is dead in Canada at the moment.

I wonder how much it costs in Iran to do Skiing. It's expensive as hell in Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Stryker1982 said:


> Winter has been very poor in Canada lately. Barely snowed, and it's all melted now from constant positive weather. Ski & Snowboarding is dead in Canada at the moment.
> 
> I wonder how much it costs in Iran to do Skiing. It's expensive as hell in Canada.


and expensive as hell for Iranian , but if you get your money by Dollar , it won't be that expensive


----------



## Cancerous Tumor

رصدخانه مهاجرت ایران | انتشارات


Imobs official website




imobs.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aryobarzan

Cancerous Tumor said:


> رصدخانه مهاجرت ایران | انتشارات
> 
> 
> Imobs official website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imobs.ir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 910079
> View attachment 910080
> View attachment 910081
> View attachment 910082
> View attachment 910083
> View attachment 910084


Interesting data...almost half a million mostly rich Iranians live in UAE..wow.. almost as many as the native Arabs..I wonder why the country does not change language to Farsi..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jauk

#زنیکه-فاحشه-زرنزن


----------



## aryobarzan

*Orthodox Christmas celebrated in Iran (Merry Christmas to all Orthodox Christian Iranians )































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612017749928058880

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

Tehran in a clear January day:

















Tha last Qajar King of Iran Ahmad shah (1909-1925)..notice the tall man behind him is Reza shah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aryobarzan

This is wonderful:

*"Miniature Iran" national Park* in Karaj... ancient Iranian sites and architecture built at small scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cthulhu

که "اپراتور تور به شما سلام می کند" ها؟ کس کش های مادرجنده


----------



## Shawnee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612826345314127874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612427215412535298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612028462788640768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611665949156950018

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611617379020161024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610977789825392643

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shawnee

روستایی در ایران که مردمانش رومانیایی صحبت می کنند!


روستای زرگر قزوین را روستای رومانو نیز می نامند اما می دانید چرا؟ زیرا مردم این روستا به شکل عجیبی هم رومانیایی صحبت می کنند وهم لاتین می نویسند.




www.eligasht.com






روستایی در ایران بین قزوین و تهران که مردمانش رومانیایی صحبت می کنند! و لاتین مینویسند​

























روستای زرگر - ایرانگشت


روستای زرگر 17 آبان 1392 گردشگران : علی رضا هاشمی ، رسول علیخانی ، زینب هاشمی ، محمّد کوچک تبار ،




irangasht.org

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------

